# Technik-Ecke zum plaudern...



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

da doch oft diverse Threads für Off-Topic Unterhaltungen "missbraucht" wurden, dachte ich mir, man könnte einen Plauderthread aufmachen.

Die in Gott und die Welt haben sowas schließlich massenhaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist einfach oft so, dass sich die Community unterhalten möchte, es gibt aber einfach nie den passenden Thread dafür. Nun ja, hier ist er.

Viel Spaß beim Unterhalten, fachsimpeln, diskutieren und so weiter. Lasst Eurem Kommunikationstrieb freien Lauf.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

ach ja Fang ich direkt mal an: Hat jemand von Euch schon die Win 7 Beta? _painschkes_ dürfte bald auch berichten können, Franky evtl. auch. Also ich bin absolut begeistert, ich finde es jetzt schon besser, als Vista jemals war.


----------



## Soramac (15. Januar 2009)

Ne Frage von mir. Ich würde mir demnächst ein kostenpflichtiges Anti Vir kaufen.

Welches ist da am besten geeignet?


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Bald? Naja, ich werds nicht mit vollen 45kb/s runterladen, dann kann ich ja gar nichts mehr spielen :O Kann schon noch "eine Weile" dauern. Ich hoffe ja, das Microsoft nichts gegen IP wechsel beim Download hat.

btw: 



> ...damit das gesamme in anderen Threads aufhört.


nur so nebenbei ^^


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Laut Chip.de ist es Norton Security 2009 Suite. Ich empfehle aber Kaspersky 2009 bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. (30€)


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich hab Kaspersky Internet Security und bin sehr zufrieden, gleich wie einige andere hier im Buffed-Forum auch.

Ansosten kannst du dich auch mal hier umschauen.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Hab auch gehört das Norton jetzt gut sein soll. Nicht mehr so´n crap wie vorher ala Norton 2004 usw. Mein Schwager hats, und es läuft top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, ich find das Thread jetzt schon toll! 


/Vote 4 Sticky !!! Schreibts immer drunter, vvlt wirds irgendwann gemacht ^.^


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

hab ich auch gehört, und gleich wie Gnolius auch bei Chip gelesen. Trotzdem vertrau ich auf KIS


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2009)

Lieber gleich Nod32 nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_So bin da , mit Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super sieht´s aus , vor allem die Beispieldesktophintergründe.. und der rest natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Japp, sieht wirklich gut aus. Mir persönlich gefällt ja am besten dieser leuchtende Schimmer um die Maus in der Taskleiste welcher die Farbe je nach Anwendung wechselt. 

_painschkes_ sag mal, wieviel Ram wird bei dir benötigt?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_~900 laut Taskmanager - hab aber ICQ / XFIRE / WoW / Steam nebenbei mit an.. =]


Das Aufploppen der Seite / des Ordners wenn du mit dem Mauszeiger kurz drauf bleibst ist auch super , ich stell mir grad alles ein - und freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bleib dabei! =]_


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Wie habt ihr das den Installiert per Virtual Pc ?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

meinst unten in der Taskleiste? Gefällt mir auch, teste mal, mehrere Sachen aufzumachen, das Vorschaufenster zu öffnen und zu einem anderen Vorschaubild zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Gnolius: Im VirtualPC gehts nur ohne visuelle Effekte und läuft schlecht. Ich habs als normales OS installiert, painschkes als 2. OS

edit: Gabs die Anzeige für die Ramlast in XP/Vista auch schon? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.  (Im Taskmanager)


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Hm würds gerne auch Installieren , kann man das den ohne Probleme einfach auf die Festplatte klatschen auf der auch Vista drauf ist?


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich kann im Moment nur mit dem Laptop irgendwas machen, da - wie ihr vlt wisst - dieses Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte vom andren PC war. Was meint ihr, kann ich Windows 7 einfach ohne Risiko installieren? Denn auf der Windows Seite steht ja, das man eine chance auf Datenverlust hat. Das währe fatal, denn um das ganze zeug wieder zu updaten bräuchte ich tage, da kann ich gleich warten bis die neue Graka da ist =/

Und welches Programm könnte ich zum brennen von Iso´s usw. verwenden? Denn CloneCD, Alcohol120% und die ganzen sachen sind ja alle Illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht das mit Nero? Denn ich hab noch ne Original Nero CD da. Und wie schauts aus, kann ich Windows 7 neben Windows Vista installieren? Hab noch nie 2 Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig installiert. Wie gesagt, alles weis ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Ihr beide könnt es auf eine 2. Partition installieren. Bei mir läuft es absolut stabil, ich glaub nicht an Datenverlust.

@Franky: Klick ich habs mit ner anderen Freeware gebrannt, Namen kann ich dir leider nichtmehr sagen, tut mir Leid.

Wow, schon deine Sig aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darf ich das so übernehmen? Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Na klar kannst du die übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn mein PC wieder läuft, dann werd ich mir sowieso was mit Photoshop basteln ^.^


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Ja meinte in der Taskleiste =]

Naja , hier mal nen Bildchen - sieht später sicherlich noch "besser" aus - ist nur grad mal so nebenbei..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

meiner kommt auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Hm was muss ich den beachten bei einer Partition. Und welches Prog ist da empfehlenswert? Gehen die Daten verloren die ich im moment noch drauf habe?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Nur , hab ich iwie nen Problem mit meinen Programmen? °_°

ICQ , STEAM usw. findet er garnicht :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

wie meinst findet er nicht? ICQ läuft bei mir, hab ich dir ja vorhin bewießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Kannst du sie nichtmal über den Explorer aufmachen? Denn unter Start werden sie denk ich nicht sein, da ja glaub ich ein neuer benutzer angelegt wird.

Aber bitte beantwortet mir mal die Frage, ob Ich Windows 7 und Vista installiert haben kann. Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

achso, ja das geht. Hat painschkes aktuell wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das soll dir am besten er sagen wie er das angestellt hat, aber soweit ich weiß musst du das einfach auf ne andere Partition wie dein Vista installierne, dann kannst beim booten auswählen.

edit: Hier mal n Screen von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: Hui, da ist aber der Ram gerade ärger ausgelastet als sonst. Normal hatte ich bei exakt den gleichen Anwendungen ~17% (was ich auch im Moment habe). Naja, ist ja noch Beta.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Ja kannst du , hab ich auch - du brauchst einfach mehrere Partionen , also zB. deine Festplatte in 3 oder 2 "Teile" geteilt..


@Asoriel : Jup , er meint dann die exe wird nicht gefunden etc.. :-/_


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Und wie teilt man die auf ?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Kann mir einer von euch mal meine ICQ-NR per PM schicken? Hab sie nicht im Kopf .__._


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab mir bei Programmen immer die Vista-Version geladen, ansonsten weiß ich nicht...

@Gnolius: Hast du im Arbeitsplatz mehrere Festplatten? Das sind nämlich eigentlich Partitionen da du warhscheinlich nur eine HDD verbaut hast, die aber in mehrere Teile "gesplittet". Ansonsten geht das nur beim Formatieren.

@_painschkes_: Sie haben Post.          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Hab nur eine Angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

also du installierst alle Programme immer auf die selben 500GB?


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Naja da hab ich ja glück, mein laptop hat 2 partitionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (15. Januar 2009)

Ja mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

kannst ja einstellen wie du magst. Bin wahrscheinlich erst mal raus für heut, schönen Abend wünsch ich Euch noch allen.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

mist, sorry hab ausversehen Doppelgeklickt


----------



## Jando (15. Januar 2009)

Windows 7 ist die beste BETA Version von Windows die ich je gesehen habe.

Ich meine für eine BETA läuft die Version ziemlich stabil.

Leider ist die Geschwindigkeit in Games gerade nicht gestiegen :-(, laut den Tests von Gamestar und Golem.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab beim Crysis-Bench gemessene 16% mehr im Vergleich zu Vista Ultimate 64Bit, was aber auch zugemüllt war und dashier ist ein sauberes OS.

Ansonsten ist es echt wahnsinn, bis auf die zT fehlende Übersetzung ist es ein fertiges OS in meinen Augen

Edit: Außerdem ists ja noch die Beta, mal sehen was das fertige OS bringt.


----------



## Soramac (15. Januar 2009)

painschkes, du kannst dich auch mit der E-Mail Adresse anmelden, soweit du das eingestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Also in der aktuellen PC-Games Hardware (ja ich hab sie , aber nicht selber geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist Windows 7 immer vorne in Bench´s / Spielen / anderen Anwendungen.. =]_


----------



## Jando (15. Januar 2009)

Ich linke mal:

GOLEM
Gamestar


Okay, 

ich ändere meine Meinung.
Momentan kann man das noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

beinahe gleich, minimal schlechter. Ist aber trotzdem noch die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neue Spiele hab ich noch nicht getestet


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Sooo , jetzt hab ich alles eingestellt =]_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

und, klappts? Bei mir ist eben das erste Mal was abgestürtzt, und zwar ICQ als ich genau dir schrieben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Jo , alles an - bin auch mit Franky im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jando (15. Januar 2009)

Was hast du eingestellt?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Wie meinen? =]_


----------



## Jando (15. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sooo , jetzt hab ich alles eingestellt =]_




Was du eingestellt hast?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2009)

_Achso , die ganzen Verknüpfungen und Desktophintergründe etc.. =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Ich brauch noch 20 Stunden bis er fertig gedownloadet hat =(


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

oha, hast du ne langsame Leitung? Bei mir hats die vollen 16k genutzt, war in keiner halben Stunde durch.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

supertolle 45-50kb/s :O Aso komm ts =)


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2009)

hab nur eben nochmal schnell reingeschaut, morgen schau ich bei Euch im TS mal vorbei.

Edit: Hab auch noch kein TS² und auch kein Headsettreiber installiert, kommt morgen.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Jo ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2009)

Also 2 Fragen. 
1: Wo kann ich mir die Beta runterladen?
2. Wie groß muss die Partition für das Installieren sein?


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2009)

www.microsoft.com?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2009)

Ach stimmt ja -.- Eigene Dummheit mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach mist, kann ich ja eh vergessen. Hab gar keine Rohlinge mehr. Oder geht das auch wenn ich bei Vista nen Virtuelles Laufwerk mache und dann davon boote? Wollts ja auf ner 2. Partition installieren.


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ne Frage von mir. Ich würde mir demnächst ein kostenpflichtiges Anti Vir kaufen.
> 
> Welches ist da am besten geeignet?


das kostenpflichtige ist nicht für user sondern für firmen gedacht im endeffeckt bieten die beinahe das gleich das geld das man bezahlt bezahlt man nciht für die software sondern den support =) ansonsten 1offline scanner und 1 onlinescanner tuns voll und ganz mehr brigen keine erhöte sicherheit und belasten das system unnötig =) und unter vista ist jeder virenscanner feht am platz da viste innerhalb von weniger (kein scherz www.heise.de) als 1min gecknackt werden kann ohne größeren aufwand.

best regards


----------



## Treppe (15. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja -.- Eigene Dummheit mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/falsches ziitat

ganz genau weiss ich es nicht da ich mir einfach eine 80gig festpaltte in den rechner dazugeschoben hab (hab die erfahrung gemacht das windows rumzickt wenn man versucht es auf der gleichen platte wie ein linux laufen zu lassen auch in getrennten partizionen) aber 20gig ist allein für das system absolutes minimum wenn du nicht nacher noch änderungen vornehmen willst (zb wenn eiinn patch für w7 rauskommt).
epfehlen würde ich boot 20gig und home 40 biste auf gut 60 =) ram eh nur 1-2 mehr bringts ncih ^^ und ne root partition braucht man unter windows nicht so richtig xD

/das ist minimal berechnet also nciht dafür geignet großartig spiele zu installiernen wenn man soetwas machen will ist alles nach oben offen


----------



## Wagga (15. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Kaspersky empfehlen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> das kostenpflichtige ist nicht für user sondern für firmen gedacht im endeffeckt bieten die beinahe das gleich das geld das man bezahlt bezahlt man nciht für die software sondern den support =) ansonsten 1offline scanner und 1 onlinescanner tuns voll und ganz mehr brigen keine erhöte sicherheit und belasten das system unnötig =) und unter vista ist jeder virenscanner feht am platz da viste innerhalb von weniger (kein scherz www.heise.de) als 1min gecknackt werden kann ohne größeren aufwand.
> 
> best regards


Use brainz plx!
Er meinte damit einfach ein Antivirenprogramm das Geld kostet, Kaspersky z.B.

Hab ich übrigens auch, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Lad mir btw. auch grad die verkackte Beta^^ So was umständliches.


----------



## Wagga (15. Januar 2009)

Ich warte lieber auf die Final.
Nutze bisdahin lieber noch das gute alte XP und steige dann mit 7 um.


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

So, in 16 Stunden werd ich mehr von Windows 7 wissen. Hoffe ich zumindest. Bin jetzt mal off, bye =)


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2009)

So, der grandiose Java-Downloader ist bei 94% abgestürzt. Ich freu mich.


----------



## Wagga (15. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So, der grandiose Java-Downloader ist bei 94% abgestürzt. Ich freu mich.


Never change a running system, hoffentlich das Hauptsystem, deswegen traue ich mich gar nicht W7 zu laden, will nix riskieren das dann nix mehr geht.
Könnte zwar ne neue Parition erstellen, aber lohnt es sich überhaupt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (15. Januar 2009)

Also mein laptop läuft mit Vista einfach nur schrecklich. Ich werd dir sagen ob sich was bessert. Und naja, ich weis net was ihr alle mit nem Java downloader habt. Ich kann das ganz normal über HTTP runterladen. Auf der Seite steht extra, das wenn es abbricht es an der selben stelle wieder weitergemacht werden kann.

Hier: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7...a-download.aspx

jetz aber wirklich n8t ^^


----------



## x3n0n (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ganz kurz in die Win 7 Beta reingeschaut... Ich liebe den Screen Snipper (Hies das Screenshot Tool so? Grad keine Lust nachzugucken :p)


----------



## Wagga (15. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich hab ganz kurz in die Win 7 Beta reingeschaut... Ich liebe den Screen Snipper (Hies das Screenshot Tool so? Grad keine Lust nachzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Tool was es bei VISTA schon gab und mit dem man Screenshots bearbeiten kann?
Zuschneiden, Text hinzufügen und speichern.

Ich bevorzuge aber lieber mein Bildbearbeitungspogramm, das kann mehr.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## x3n0n (15. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das Tool was es bei VISTA schon gab


Ka, XP ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wagga schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge aber lieber mein Bildbearbeitungspogramm, das kann mehr.


Ich find Photoshop auch besser, aber wenn ich die Ladezeiten der Programme vergleiche, dann eignet sich zum schnellen Screen machen doch das kleine Tool besser...


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

1) Welchen Vorteil bietet mir ein kostenpflichtiges Anti Viren Programm?
Ich nutze seit jahren AntiVir (das kostenlose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hatte nie Probleme.

Um genau zu sein: Hardware Firewall im Router und AntiVir - des wars

Warum sollte ich mir was kaufen?!
Ich bitte um Argumente

2) Habt ihr mich heiß gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich Win7 nicht gleich testen wie damals Vista.
Hab mir schon ganz frühe Betas von dem damaligen Longhorn besorgt und rumgespielt. 
Damals über dubiose Seiten und nicht ganz so legal. Aber der Blick rein wars mir Wert.

Wie läuft das mit dem Boot-Loader? Steht dann mein altes Vista wieder unter "Altes Windows Betriebssystem"
wie es das freche Vista mit meinem guten alten XP gemacht hat damals? Oder integriert es sich
diesmal sauber in den Vista Boot Loader und kann somit _wirklich_ restlos entfernt werden? (Partition formatieren und Eintrag ausm Boot-Loader)


----------



## German Psycho (16. Januar 2009)

http://tests.de/gegen-malware-antivirus-pr...10749/#more-749

schau hier mal rein. das kostenlose antivir soll nicht so der bringer sein.

ich weiss jetzt werden wieder hundert begeisterte nutzer aufschreien, dass sie noch nie einen virus hatten seitdem sie das programm nutzen. aber vielleicht ist der "richtige" virus einfach noch nicht vorbeigekommen ...


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

erstmal vorneweg: wenn jetzt in .. kA geschätzten 6-7 Jahren der richtige Virus nicht vorbeigekommen ist, wofür dann Geld ausgeben?!

Ob er vllt morgen kommt? *grübel*

so, link angucken ..

edit:


> Im Gegensatz zu früheren Tests konnte c&#8217;t diesmal klare Kaufempfehlungen aussprechen. Nur drei Antivirenprogramme genügten allen Anforderungen. Als schnellstes Programm empfiehlt sich Avira Antivir Premium mit hoher Erkennungsrate, allerdings ohne Verhaltensanalyse. Die Empfehlung der c&#8217;t gilt allerdings nur für die kostenpflichtige Version, das kostenlose Antivir biete wegen der fehlenden Elemente AntiSpyware, WebGuard und AntiDriveby nicht genügend Schutz.



Ich les das so, dass der reine AntiViren Scanner in der kostenlosen Version der gleiche ist wie in der Premium Version. --> Somit Testsieger

Den ganzen anderen Schmodder will ich gar nicht haben. Frisst Performance und um Spyware kann ich mich selber ab und an kümmern, das reicht vollkommen imho.
Nur was AntiDriveby macht weiß ich nich ..


----------



## German Psycho (16. Januar 2009)

antidriveby wird n prgammteil sein, der verhindert dass du dir beim surfen was einfängst ... Anti-DriveBy. da sehe ich die höchste gefahr sich was einzufangen. schon beim anschauen von seiten.

für alles andere brauchst du keinen virenscanner. gehirn einschlaten reicht:

keine mails von unbekannten öffnen, keine unbekannten programme ausführen, ... (100 x durchgekaut)


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2009)

Naja - wenn man keinen "Anti-DriveBy"-Scanner hat, heisst das ja nicht, dass diese Viren nicht durch einen normalen Viren-Scanner gefunden werden. Nur werden sie dann halt erst auf dem eigenen System erkannt, waehrend der Anti-DriveBy quasi verhindert, dass sie ueberhaupt erst aufs System gelangen. Und die "Gehirn einschalten"-Option wird freilich in vielen Faellen schuetzen - aber sagen wir Du bekommst eine Mail von einer Dir bekannten Person, welche leider selbst einen Virus hat. Du oeffnest also die Mail (weil ja nicht von "unbekannt") und blobb - zu spaet. Ausserdem arbeitet die "Gehirn einschalten"-Option auf vielen Systemen ohnehin mangelhaft...


----------



## German Psycho (16. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - wenn man keinen "Anti-DriveBy"-Scanner hat, heisst das ja nicht, dass diese Viren nicht durch einen normalen Viren-Scanner gefunden werden. Nur werden sie dann halt erst auf dem eigenen System erkannt, waehrend der Anti-DriveBy quasi verhindert, dass sie ueberhaupt erst aufs System gelangen. Und die "Gehirn einschalten"-Option wird freilich in vielen Faellen schuetzen - aber sagen wir Du bekommst eine Mail von einer Dir bekannten Person, welche leider selbst einen Virus hat. Du oeffnest also die Mail (weil ja nicht von "unbekannt") und blobb - zu spaet. Ausserdem arbeitet die "Gehirn einschalten"-Option auf vielen Systemen ohnehin mangelhaft...



ich lasse mir meine mails ausserdem nur als text anzeigen. und wenn mir jemand ausführbare dateien schickt, die ich nicht verlangt habe frag ich doch erst mal nach ... 

aber der letzte satz hat was ... ;-)


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre mit AntiVir und GehirnEinschalten bisher 97% Virenfrei (jetzt mal grob geschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und die 3% wos mich erwischt hat, ging es dann auch mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand entfernen. Nur ein einziges Mal musste ich wirklich formatieren, aber das tut dem PC sowieso ganz gut, sollte ich eh öfter machen .. aber die Faulheit, nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (16. Januar 2009)

hab auch ne frage. ich hab zwei monitore angeschlossen. läuft soweit problem los. 

ich nutze windows vista home premium. bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch in den fenstern rechts oben (neben dem minimieren, maximieren und schliessen) einen knopf um das fenster auf den jeweils anderen monitor zu schicken. 

nun ist der knopf nicht mehr da. hat jemand ne idee wo er sein könnte, wie ich ihn wieder einblende oder wer bestraft werden sollte?


----------



## Thrawns (16. Januar 2009)

Ich vertraue lieber auch den Rundum-Schutz von Norton IS oder (vorher) Kaspersly IS. Vor allem bietet Norton auch noch eine sehr bequeme Passwortverwaltung. Da können die Gratis-Programme nicht mithalten. Aber AntiVir tut es auch. Das hatte ich ebenfalls jahrelang. Allerdings schlagen Kaspersky/Norton doch schon häufiger an - ohne, dass es jetzt ständig Fehlalarme sind. Das Quentchen (oder mehr) Sicherheit für den PC und Daten sind mir die Euro einfach wert. Ich gebe für deutlich unsinnigeres Zeug Geld aus, warum dann nicht für den Schutz meines PC?

Aber claet hat es schon angesprochen: Hirn einschalten bevor man irgendwas ausführt, ist schon mal der beste Schutz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich gebe für deutlich unsinnigeres Zeug Geld aus, warum dann nicht für den Schutz meines PC?



Auch wieder wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Psycho, ich weiß nicht wo dein Button hin ist, aber guck dir mal das Programm UltraMon an, sehr hilfreich im Mehrmonitorbetrieb und bietet so nen Button afaik auch!


----------



## German Psycho (16. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ahhh. ich danke dir. hat sich das nachfragen gelohnt. ich hab das programm schon installiert. wahrscheinlich ist die testperiode abgelaufen. allerdings kam kein hinweis oder so ... 

aber das wird der richtige ansatz sein. nochmal danke.


----------



## Treppe (16. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Use brainz plx!
> Er meinte damit einfach ein Antivirenprogramm das Geld kostet, Kaspersky z.B.
> 
> Hab ich übrigens auch, kann ich nur empfehlen.
> ...


ich weiss gar nciht was ihr alle habt bie mir hat der download nur 30min gedauert ohne probs ^^ und antivir ist momentan eins der besten programme aber selbst das beste programm was momentan auf dem markt ist hat grademal eine trefferchance von unter 20% also ähem antivir hat immerhin ne 16% chance und wie gesagt bringt unter windows ncihs da ein wurm das system sofort knackt und unter linux kannste einen haben der ist dann auch so nett dir zu sagen "sie haben ein virus" und dann kannst du es wie ich machen und dir ein virenalbum anlegen =) echt ab und zu lustig da ma rein zuscheuaen und zu wissen all diese schönen viren sind auf windows ausgelegt und können unter linux nciht starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze zum Verwalten mehrerer Monitore "Multimon Taskbar". Ist Freeware, bietet so einen "Monitor-Wechsel-Button" und blendet auf dem zweiten Monitor eine weitere Taskbar ein, welche dann die Tasks dieses Monitors enthaelt...


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ging der Download auch recht reibungslos und vor allem - schnell!-

Evtl. im IE runterladen? Bei Firefox gings überhaupt nicht, andere Browser weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Wagga (16. Januar 2009)

Für den 2 Monitor nutzte ich den Grafikkartentreiber und die einstellmöglichkeiten will ich ne 2. Taskbar haben, was aktuell nicht nötig ist da dort sowieso nur Internet oder TV läuft, würde ich zu ObjectDoc greifen.

MFG,Wagga
Egal was in 3 jahren aktuell ist ob 8 kerner oder 6 kerner oder 9 kerner es wird besser sein als mein 4Kerner und ich werds mir kaufen.
Und vielleicht sind ja bisdahin die X2-Karten auch ohne Krankheiten und absoluter Standard.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Januar 2009)

da ich zu faul bin, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, nutz ich mal die Plauder-Ecke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir folgenden PC bestellt, jedoch ist das NT vergriffen und ich hab kein Bock noch länger zu warten, 
da ich schon seit ~2 Wochen aufwärts warte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

E8400  
Asus P5Q Pro  
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 
Powercolor 4870 1024MB


Im Moment habe ich folgendes NTE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt.

Meine Frage ist, wieviel Watt ich mindestens brauche, und ob Ihr mir eins empfehlen könnt,
das nicht grade teurer als das jetztige ist (~77&#8364 und bei hardwareversand.de verfügbar ist.


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

warum nutzt du das NT nicht weiter? Watt sollten dicke reichen .. hast keine Graka gepostet, aber im Normalfall reichen 550Watt für (fast) alles. (Ausgenommen natürlich Ultra-High-End-Grakas im Sli (Crossfire) Gespann)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Januar 2009)

ich würde es ja nutzen, aber es ist bei hwv net verfügbar und ich hab keine lust, noch länger zu warten als ich ohnehin schon tue,
da in der zeit bestimmt wieder ein andres teil weg is und die warterei schier endlos wird.

Graka habbich gepostet, Powercolor HD4870, 1024MB.

Ich wollte nur fragen, ob ihr mir eine alternative empfehlen könnt, da ich mich bei den marken net auskenne


edit: das BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt habe ich bestellt, ich hab es nicht; aber das is vergriffen. Habe grade gemerkt, dass der erste Post missverständlich ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

das hier wär doch auch was: Klick mich


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Januar 2009)

thx @ Asoriel, hm, das hat mehr Watt, ist billiger, und ist sofort verfügbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genau was ich suche


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

So, mein Download von W7 ist fertig. Aber irgendwie wars seltsam, ich komme von der Berufsschule heim, schau auf den Laptop und da steht 1,5Std. 20 min später is es fertig >.< Hftl is nix kaputt.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Auch wieder @ Home.. und jetzt.. WOCHENENDE *freu* 

Was habt ihr so getrieben? =]

---


Ne wird schon alles richtig sein Franky :-)_


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich bin wider TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Komme auch gleich , erstmal was zu futtern suchen..



/Edit : WTF , ich bin in deiner Sig <3.. aber durchs unterstreichen siehts nicht so dolle aus °_°_


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Kann ich ja noch ändern ^^ Wendes net willst dan mach ich sie halt weg. Aber ich fands funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Nur die Unterstrichene wegmachen.. =]_


----------



## claet (16. Januar 2009)

ich will auch heim *heul*

hab aber noch bisi was zu arbeiten - dann 1,5h heimfahrt -_-


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Ok.

Meinst du ne 25gig partition reicht für W7? Denn der Laptop hat net soooo viel speicher ^^ Leider nur 150Gb


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Ja klar reicht die , oder hast du 25GB geladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und änder die Sig =]



WTF die GTX280 ist nochmal 10&#8364; billiger..krass 

Olol , der i7 920 und das P6T Deluxe auch °_°_


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Ich würds an deiner Stelle nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Ne , hab nur mal so geschaut =]

Änder die Sig!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

hehe, die sig ist böse, aber gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Ich werde die Sig ändern wenn ich diesen MISST mit windows 7 hinbekomme! Ich könnt einfach nur SCHREIN! Da lad ich die GANZE nacht und den GANZEN TAG runter... UND kurz vorm ende (noch200mb) meint dieser MISST, das er bei 100% währe, hört einfach auf... UND NICHTS GEHT! Und jetzt finde ich absolute KEINE möglichkeit ihn wieder dort anzufangen wo er aufgehört hat... VERDAMMT



/edit sry for caps


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

also ich hätte dir ne Möglichkeit: Lösch den Datenmüll und lad es nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder meinst es geht schneller, wenn ich dir mein ISO-Image via Express schicke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal so ne Frage: Es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass ein 32Bit-OS 4GB Ram verwalten kann. Nun hab ich mal nachgerechnet, falls ich nicht verkommen bin schafft demnach ein 64Bit-OS 1.600.000.000 Gigabyte Ram zu verarbeiten? Das wär ja immens! Oder lieg ich daneben?

Falls dem so wäre glaub ich, dass wir vorerst bei den 64Bit-OS bleiben, ich denk, da gehen noch einige Jahre ins Lande bevor man ein leistungsfähigeres braucht.


----------



## mastergamer (16. Januar 2009)

Ruhig Blut Tronnic


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Toll das sagst du so einfach da hin. Ich hab ja auch 50Mb/s....

Spaß bei Seite, es kotzt mich echt an das das ach so tolle Microsoft nie an die Leute mit langsamen Internet denken. Einfach nur zum kotzen... ich explodier gleich!


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

das ist wirklich Mist


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Noch 14 Stunden fürs 32 Bit Win7 (2,4G. Dann muss ich das 64 Bit auch noch ziehn (was noch größer ist, kA wieso (3,2G). Denn wenn meine neue Graka kommt, dann will ich auf dem richtigen PC auch Win7 haben =/


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

Lädst du mit dem IE? Der kann nämlich nur bis 2GB runterladen, danach hört er auf...


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Nicht wirklich , hat bei mir gestern auch komplett durchgeladen =]_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

bei mir auch. Und das mit IE6.

Btw: Welches Online-Rollenspiel würdet Ihr empfehlen (AUßER Wow/Lotro)? WAR oder AoC? Oder gar was ganz anderes?


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

oO Microsoft sagt selbst auf seiner Support-HP, dass der IE bei 2GB stoppt.... Naja, dann eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist er vielleicht doch zu was zu gebrauchen....


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

also wie gesagt, ich hab bei mir die 32Bit-Version geladen, und zwar non-stop.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe - Gott sei Dank - den direkten Downloadlink gefunden. Jetzt lade ichs mit dem FDM (Free Download Manager). Hoffentlich klappts morgen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist die Seite fals ihr auch Probleme mit dem komischen Downloader habt:
http://itsystemkaufleute.de/itwissen/windo...pidshare-und-co

Da sind oben die Microsoft-Downloadlinks und ein stück weiter unten wurden welche zu Rapidshare hochgeladen.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

ach, jetzt wo du es sagst, mit dem hab ich es auch geladen, aber von der Microsoft-Seite. Ich bin immer noch mit Win 7 unterwegs (JA! Jetzt gerade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und bin SUPER zufrieden. Gefällt mir echt gut. Also mit dem FDM mein ich. Wie gesagt, war IE6 bei mir =/

Sag mal, wie heißt dieses eine neue PRG (Offline) welches so gelobt wird? Mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein...

edit: Fallout 3, jetzt ists mir eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ne Demo laden und anschauen.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Warte bis Darkfall rauskommt. Vom Gameplay her hört sichs hammer an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- - - - - - - - -



> (JA! Jetzt gerade! smile.gif)



Soll ich das jetzt als Ermutigung aufnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Januar 2009)

Geniale Idee: Keine MMORPGs mehr zocken. Ich hab wieder angefangen und habs bereut seinerzeit und tus immer noch...aber die Sucht, die Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist WoW immer noch anspruchsloser als alle anderen Spiele die ich gern zocken würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

na das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mit WoW hab ich aufgehört, da wurde ein Heroic-DK und ein Raid-Hexer sowie alle anderen Chars fristlos entlassen, ähm, gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, wegen Arbeit+Familie bleibt eh wenig Zeit für PC spielen, besonders für MMOs, wobei es mich schon reizen würde.

Naja, muss ich mich wohl mit Offline-Spielen rumplagen. Hat da jemand n Tipp? Auf Shooter steh ich eher nicht so (Außer GTA und HL², die machen mir Spaß)


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Naja, muss ich mich wohl mit Offline-Spielen rumplagen. Hat da jemand n Tipp? Auf Shooter steh ich eher nicht so (Außer GTA und HL², die machen mir Spaß)



Naja bei Rollenspielen gibt es einige, natürlich verweise ich da mal besonders auf Fallout 3! (aber auch ältere Titel wie Oblivion)

Ansonsten wäre da natürlich noch Sacred 2, Assassins Creed (frisch im Bugetbereich) und diverse andere Spiele aus allen Genres. 

Auch empfehlenswert wäre es mal die alten Spiele, die man so hat nochmal zu durchforsten...da kommen manchmal richtige Schmuckstücke hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bei mir letztens Silver und Max Payne 2 <3)


----------



## Falathrim (16. Januar 2009)

Fallout 3 & Oblivion sind die perfekte Mischung für schier unendlichen Spielspaß! Wenns mal langweilig wird mit den Hunderttausenden von Plugins, kann man kinderleicht eigene machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Silver



_Das Game ist einfach nur EPIC! War eines meiner erstern , habs nur nie wiedergefunden.. wie gross isn das? =]

Gibts ne Site wo´s zufällig jemand hochgeladen hat? Need!! <3_


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das Game ist einfach nur EPIC! War eines meiner erstern , habs nur nie wiedergefunden.. wie gross isn das? =]
> 
> Gibts ne Site wo´s zufällig jemand hochgeladen hat? Need!! <3_



bei mir zZ auf der Platte ~500mb Oo (wobei das eigentlich nicht sein kann, weil auf 2 CDs gepresst...aber bisher funzt es noch)

Aber mir gings ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines meiner ersten Rollenspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: gibts vom Fallout 3 patch nur noch ne dt. Version? Wo bleibt die österreichische?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

Bei Vista gabs diese Funktion in der Schnellstartleiste bei denen die Fenster so "weggeflippt" wurden, die gibts bei Win7 auch, aber wo? Ich habs nur durch Zufall im Treiber meiner Maus gefunden...so schaut das aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: Das nennt sich "Dokumentenwechsel"


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Januar 2009)

dann gleich noch ne Frage hinterher: Gibts in Win7 wieder DreamScene?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

Was war das noch gleich? War das nicht der animierte Hintergrund der Vista Ultimate only war? Muss ich nachsehen, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber das Wallpaper wechselt auf Wunsch automatisch.

Edit: Integriert ist es nichtmehr, aber mit einem Tool weiterhin realisierbar. Vielleicht wirds zum Release noch implementiert.

Edit2: OK, es IST schon implementiert, muss aber via "Registry-Hack" freigeschalten werden. Geht mit der selben Art auch bei Vista Home Basic/Premium und den anderen beiden non-Ultimate.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Was war das noch gleich? War das nicht der animierte Hintergrund der Vista Ultimate only war? Muss ich nachsehen, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber das Wallpaper wechselt auf Wunsch automatisch.



jo meine ich...aber animiert kann man nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind einfach RL-gedrehte endlos filmchen. Finde den Bach seeeeeehr entspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

@ asoriel: geht der flip denn nicht mit "Windows+Tab"?? So, wie in Vista halt auch..^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

mit ²[ALT]+[TAB] siehts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz normal halt, so sahs bei mir in Vista (Ultimate 64Bit) auch aus.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Januar 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> @ asoriel: geht der flip denn nicht mit "Windows+Tab"?? So, wie in Vista halt auch..^^



also bei mir funktioniert dieser Shortcut nicht unter Vista Ultimate...


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Will das auch so Asori .__. 

Wie mach ich das bei mir? °_°_


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir kann ich per "Windows-Taste + Tab" diesen Flip einblenden... Man drückt halt die Windows-Taste und lässt sie gedrückt und drückt dann einmal die Tab-Taste. Dabei hält man weiterhin die Windows-Taste gedrückt... Und durch Scrollen mit dem Mausrad oder Drücken der Tab-Taste kann man dann durchscrollen. Normalerweise müsste es dann klappen... Bei Vista zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Win7 kann ichs net testen, weil ich es nur aufm Virtual-PC hab...


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Geht das auch dauerhaft? Keine Lust das immer zu drücken - soll immer so aussehen , bis ich´s wieder ausmache :-/_


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung^^ Leg einen Stein auf die Windows-Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2009)

_Nen Findling? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

so ists bei mir - war im Treiber meiner G9, habs durch Zufall entdeckt. Ich wüsste nämlich auch gerne, wie ich das OHNE G9 machen kann. Naja, ich habs auf "Mausrad links kippen". Ich kippe es nach links, dann ists so lange aktiviert und ich kann scrollen bis ich es nochmal kippe. Btw: Bei rechts kippen hab ich den Desktop einblenden. Drückt man das nochmal erscheinen die Fenster wieder selber Reihenfolge wie zuvor.

Dreamscene funktioniert einwandfrei, ich habs eben getestet, braucht aber gleichviel Ressourcen wie zuvor in Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Dafür verursacht es in Spielen keine Fehler wie es bei Vista der Fall war (bei mir zumindest)


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

Ja, warum denn nicht??^^


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habs bei meinem PC in der Taskleiste. Wenn er wieder geht, kann ich euch mal den Verknüpfungslink geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mit Windowstaste + Tab gehts auch ^.^


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

Kann man eiigentlich von einer externen Festplatte aus booten?? Wenn ja, wie? und kann ich auf einer externen Festplatte Windows 7 installieren, obwohl da schon andere Dateien drauf sind? Oder werden die irgendwie überschrieben oder sind nicht mehr abrufbar??
Fragen über Fragen^^


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Was für eine externe Festplatte hast du? Über USB/Lan/S-ATA?

Also wenns USB ist, würd ichs nicht gerade machen, weils zu langsam ist. Aber Lan und S-ATA sind eigentlich schnell genung. Wobei ich nicht weis, ob er die Externe Festplatte überhaupt über USB und LAN erkennt wenn du im Installationsmenü bist. S-ATA sollte aber gehn.


----------



## aseari (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hab USB.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

muss dich leider enttäuschen. Windows (spätestens seit XP) kann man NICHT auf einem externen Wechseldatenträger installieren. 

Du könntest allerdings die HDD aus dem Gehäuse nehmen, in den Rechner bauen, installieren und wieder ins Gehäuse stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Franky: Du kannst das ISO-Image schon auf ner externen HDD haben, auch über USB, nur musst du es auf einem INTERNEN Laufwerk installieren. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Aber wird ne externe S-ATA platte nicht auch als Interne erkannt, weil sie am S-ATA angeschlossen ist?

/Edit omg, ich seh grad so die pc-technik Forenübersicht. Man hat eindeutig zu viel Zeit, wenn der normale PC kaputt ist und man mit dem Laptop nichts machen kann (aufgrund Grill-Gefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 110C ftw ingame -_-, der BS danach natürlich auch)


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

kA, ich hab nur ne USB-Platte, aber soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich. 

Wie meinst du das mit der Forenübersicht, hab ich nicht so ganz verstanden?!


----------



## Wagga (16. Januar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nie versucht ein Os auf eine externe Hd zu installieren, da es wenns nicht gerade eine eSATA ist die Geschwindigkeit evtl. fürs BS zu langsam, für MMOs oder Programme reichts allerdings allgemein auch USB.

Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich Windows7 auf dem Desktop teste, wieviel Gb braucht es den?
Wie lange geht es?
Und ist schon bekannt wieviel es kosten wird? (wird aber wohl kaum schon bekannt sein!)
Eine Version wie HP meine ich.
Vor Sp1 wird es aber wieder kaum oder schwer einsatzbereit sein.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann es nur wiederholen: Ich hatte bisher noch nicht ein einziges Problem! Es ist ausgereifter, als es Vista je war.

Installation selbst ging ca. 15min bei mir, inklusive aller Treiber und Windows 7 hab ich ca. 10GB Speicherbedarf auf C:\ was im Rahmen ist.

Was es kosten wird weiß ich leider nicht, würd mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Einsatzbereit is es ja schon jetzt in der Beta. Sind ja alle begeistert (bis jetzt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehört habe ich, das die billigste Version 60€ kosten soll. Aber keine Ahung ob das stimmmt.



@Aso

Ich habe gemeint, das ich absolut gar nichts zu tun hab und viel zu viel Schreibe...

(Siehe Anhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mit Forenübersicht meinte ich halt das die Technikforum-Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Mit Forenübersicht meinte ich halt das die Technikforum-Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achso, hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du oller Counter-Pusher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Das sind alles sinvolle Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pushen kann ich auch im "Nachtschwärmer"-Thread. Aber da hab ich fast noch gar nix reingeschrieben ^.^



> Am aktivsten in:  	PC - Technik
> ( 284 Beiträge / 75% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

naja, das hier ist ja beinahe schon auf dem Nachtschwärmer-Level. (Nur bei uns MIT Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoff, das liest niemand von denen)

Sag mal, kann ich irgendwie die Farbe der Schrift unter den Ordnern auf dem Desktop ändern oder nen dauerhaften Hintergrund zufügen? Durch mein animiertes Wallpaper seh ich sonst die Schrift nichtmehr...

edit: argh sorry, hab die PM von dir erst eben gesehen da ich mein Link direkt zu PC-Technik gelegt hab, seh daher die Startseite mit den Nachrichten nichtmehr, aber hat sich ja eh erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Meinst du so ala' Windows 95 Style mit Kasten hinterm Dateinamen?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

zum Beispiel, oder eben so wie bei Vista (und Win7) wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt, nur eben dauerhaft.

edit: HAHA! Netter Titel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist mir so spontan eingefallen ^.^

Hm... also ich kann mir unter einem Animierten Hintergrundbild nicht wirklich viel vorstellen da ich sowas noch nie gesehn habe. Also wie man die Kästen bei diesem Screenshot macht weis ich ungefair:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber toll schaut das ja mal gar nicht aus =/


Und wie man diesen weißen Kasten macht, also das er dauerhaft angezeigt wird, weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Das ist Dreamscene. An sich nur für Vista Ultimate, mit kleinen Änderungen aber für alle Versionen, mit Freeware sogar für XP.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin gespannt


Btw, jetzt Spammen wir schon in 2 Threads o.O


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

dann spammen wir halt hier weiter. Das Video ist jetzt da. Das hab ich als Desktophintergrund, also das animierte Video.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Dann werde ich morgen mal die Festplatte umparitionieren und dann W7 Beta installieren.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Schaut ja absolut genial aus! Muss ich auch haben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Wagga, viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird das beste OS sein was du jemals hattest. 

@Franky: Das hier dürfte für dich sein: Dreamscene Anleitung und Dreamscene-Wallpaper


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bei Vista gabs diese Funktion in der Schnellstartleiste bei denen die Fenster so "weggeflippt" wurden, die gibts bei Win7 auch, aber wo? Ich habs nur durch Zufall im Treiber meiner Maus gefunden...so schaut das aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winflip nennt sich dann und erhält man durch das Smybol in der Schnellstartleiste oder durch Windowstaste+Tab [Bei VISTA] Denke kaum das Sie´s änderten, die Tastenkombo.
Alt+Tab erhält man den Modus den es bei XP gab.
Winflip finde ich genial, das fast einzigste was ich bei Xp vermisse.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Danke, werd ich dann ma ausprobiern wenn der PC wieder geht. Den Vista Laptop hab ich sowieso auf windows 2000 Style weil er beim Aero noch lahmer ist.. zzz

Und mein W7 Download ist in ca. 9-10 Stunden fertig. Morgen früh kann ich dann schon Brennen und Installierne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Ähm wie jetzt? Winflip und das von XP mit [ALT]+[TAB]? Mit der Kombo bekomm ich hier unter Win7 das selbe wir in XP schon nur optisch schöner. Die Winflip-Funktion hab ich noch nicht gefunden, außer eben in meinem Maustreiber.


Aaaaah ich habs rausgefunden: 
Linke Windowstaste+Tab=Taskwechsel wie bei XP
Rechte Windowstaste+Tab=Winflip!


edit: Dann wünsch ich Euch beiden noch ne gute Nacht und viel Erfolg bei Euren Vorhaben.

@Franky: Unter Win7 gehts ein wenig anders Klick

bin raus für heut.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Jo ich geh auch off, Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Musste mich erstmals bei MSN anmelden *g*
Er lädt nun es runter, dann installier ichs auf ne DVD-RW installiers nach der Umparitionierung.
Gn8 
MFG, Wagga


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich kommt mein Onkel heute schnell mit der 2. Festplatte dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab keine Lust, Vista neu zu installieren xD


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Wie viel Platz hast du denn auf deiner aktuellen Festpatte? 

Wenn du:

Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Festplattenverwaltung. (Müsste so ähnlich heisen, aber ich hab Vista in englisch, deswegen hab ich die genauen namen nicht im Kopf. Bei mir siehts so aus:

Conrtol Panel->Administrative Tools->Computer Management->Disk Management.

Dan machste rechtsklick auf die Festplatte, Shrink Volume (Festplatte verkleinern oder so), danach auf den nicht zugewiesenen Speicher einfach rechtsklicken und zuweisen. Laufwerkbuchstaben auswählen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

Und dann kann ich da Windows 7 drauf installieren?? Goil, gleich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eine 250GB-Festplatte, auf der jetzt noch 90GB frei sind... Windows 7 will ich aber nicht zu meinem Haupt-OS machen, weswegen 20GB für Win7 reichen sollte...

Edit: Hmm, habs zwar gefunden, kann die Festplatte aber nicht verkleinern... Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Mit ParitionManager von Paragon geht es mit dem mach ich das auch immer.
Kostet aber leider etwas 40 € etwa, ich nutzte damals das Angebot von Pearl, Paragon
Festplattentools 2008 (aktuellste 9er Version) für 12,30 €.
Ich bereue es nicht, so kann ich meine Paritionen immer den Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Wie z.B.: jetzt 50 GB von einer wegnehmen für Win7.
Aber ich wollte mir sowieso bald ne neue HD kaufen, da die alte bald voll ist.
Brauchst für die Betateilnahme ne hotmail-Adresse (WindowsID) musste mich deswegen auch extra bei hotmail anmelden, habe aber nun schon das Image auf ner DVD-RW und den Key bekommste auf ner Website angezeigt.
Geht dann bis 26.08.09,danach brauchst du nen neuen Key für die 2. Beta oder Final.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2009)

Menno, schon Seite 9, da konnt man garnicht mehr mit,  zum lesen ^^


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Menno, schon Seite 9, da konnt man garnicht mehr mit,  zum lesen ^^


Les dir alles in ruhe durch und wenn du was zu einem Thema sagen willst, was eigentlich aktuell schon abgeharkt wurde, dann zitiere den Beitrag, ist doch kein Problem, aktuell geht´s um die WIN7-Beta.
Bereite gerade den PC drauf vor.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Hab windows 7 jetzt installiert. Naja, was soll ich sagen. Die Partition F die ich angelegt habe ist heist in Windows 7 C. Und auf meine alte C kann ich nicht zugreifen. Wenn ich aber mit Vista hochfahre dann gehts glaub ich. (hoff ich)

Dann hab ich da noch Probleme mit den Treibenr. Meine Laptop grafikkarte wird als 8MB VGA Grafikkarte angezeigt... toll... ... ...


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Gibts den überhaupt Treiber für Windows 7 ist ja die Beta.
Denke eher das man es sich mal angucken kann aber bis jetzt nicht mehr.
Außer es gibt Treiber.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Treiber installieren hilft oft Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Bei mir sinds 5 Seiten, nicht 9, an was liegt das?

Mit Firefox und dem animierten Hintergrund hab ich exakt 20% Ram verschwendet, also ca. 830MB, was aber zu verkraften ist. Sieht dafür auch super aus.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Du hast warscheinlich 5 Seiten, weil du dir mehr Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen lässt.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Aso, kommste dann auch mal teamspeak? Painschkes kommt dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hab dir die IP per ICQ geschickt.

/Edit hab noch ne Frage: Kann ich einfach die Treiber CD meines Laptops reinschieben? Gehn die für Windows7?

Und wie kann ich in Windows 7 auf meine Festplatte C zugreifen? Im Vista wird mir die Platte C Visa, D DATA und F Windows7 angezeigt. Aber wenn ich in Windows 7 Bin nur C Windows7 und D DATA.

Ich kann gar nicht auf meine ganzen programme zugreifen =(


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

hab weder TS noch Headsettreiber installiert, aber heut Mittag komm ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG! Razer hat eine neue Maus released! Die Mamba mit 5600 (!) DPI! Und das beste: Sie ist kabellos! Unter 1ms Reaktionszeit, wenn der Akku leer ist kann man einfach mit Kabel spielen und es lädt auf! Wird 130&#8364; kosten.

Klick mich

edit: Da ich mit der Lachesis aber in Sachen Qualität und Support von Razer gewaltig enttäuscht wurde bleib ich bei der G9.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Nette Maus, schau nochma den Post oben an. Hab editiert ^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Treiber die Vistakompatibel sind, sind auch Win7 kompatibel (in der Regel)

Ansonsten ist Laufwerk C:\ immer von einem Übergriff ausgeschlossen soweit ich weiß, ich hab wie gesagt nur noch Win7 installiert (und ich finds super!)

edit: Schon irre, jetzt hat man extra nen OT-Thread und trotzdem gehts überall weiter wie eh und je 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab weder TS noch Headsettreiber installiert, aber heut Mittag komm ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die schwarze Mamba ist die giftigste Schlage der Welt, also sei gewahnt *g*
Ein Biss und es ist aus!


----------



## pampam (17. Januar 2009)

Wie groß sollte eine Partition für Win7 denn sein? Reichen 20GB, oder sollte ich lieber mehr einplanen?
Wegen euch will ich Win7 auch mal ausprobieren, noch <1Std. und es ist fertig^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

na, die Lachesis ist auch gefährlich und vor allem blitzschnell, trotzdem machte sie in der Hitze des Gefechts schlapp, was meiner Meinung nach bei einer Maus für damals  fast 80&#8364; nicht sein darf. Ebenso gab es immens viele Probleme bis sie anständig lief, und das nicht sehr lange dann war sie kaputt. Außerdem war die Bedienbarkeit nicht optimal, die beiden "Daumentasten" an der rechten Seite waren unbrauchbar.

Zum Vergleich die G9: Top Qualität, einstecken und loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Gut, für alle Funktionen braucht man auch nen Treiber)


Edit: 20GB genügen.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_Gibts ne Übersicht mit 1336 Kühlern? Will mal was schaun °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Sockel 1366 meinst? Ich frag mich eh, warum der nicht 1337 heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sag mal, was meinst wann ATi die 5XXXer-Serie rausbringt? Arg lang gehts nichtmehr denk ich.

Btt: Die  CPU-Lüfter würden mich auch interessieren.


Edit: Klick ALLE bist zum Noctua NH-U12P gehen auf 1366.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Soooo, ich hab jetzt auf meinem Laptop alles Installiert. Einfach der HAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMER!!!!! Läuft viel schneller.
Wie ich jetzt auf meine Festplatte zugreifen kann hab ich auch rausgefunden. Denn W7 hat sich einfach den Buchstaben C genommen ohne den anderen zu ändern. Musste nur in der Computerverwaltung der Vista Partition nen buchstaben zuweisen. Aber wisst ihr was ich mmit der mach: Meine Programme rüberziehen und formatieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Good bye VISTA! Hello Windows 7! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit übrigends, wenn ich keine Programme laufen hat braucht es auch nur ca. 600MB Arbeitsspeicher ^.^


----------



## pampam (17. Januar 2009)

Weiß gerade jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich Partiotionen erstellen kann, oder das ich die Festplatte formatieren muss? Speicher hab ich noch genug (ca. 200G.

/Edit: Ich würd Vista (und Daten) lieber drauflassen, ab dem ersten August funktioniert die Win7 Beta nichmehr.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Soooo, ich hab jetzt auf meinem Laptop alles Installiert. Einfach der HAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMER!!!!! Läuft viel schneller.
> Wie ich jetzt auf meine Festplatte zugreifen kann hab ich auch rausgefunden. Denn W7 hat sich einfach den Buchstaben C genommen ohne den anderen zu ändern. Musste nur in der Computerverwaltung der Vista Partition nen buchstaben zuweisen. Aber wisst ihr was ich mmit der mach: Meine Programme rüberziehen und formatieren...
> 
> 
> ...


Der Hofnarr ist tot, es lebe der König? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab keinen DVD-Rohling wo ich Win7 draufspielen kann -.-

Dafür hab ich 22 Zoll vor mir stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

Tronnic, bitte denkt dran, dass das nur eine Beta ist. Es mag noch so stabil laufen, aber vielleicht haut Microsoft mit dem nächsten Update alles in den Sand oder es gibt noch Lücken in der Version, die noch nicht gefunden wurden...
Also ich würde jetzt noch nicht komplett umsteigen...


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Ist ja nur mein Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab doch noch nen PC (ohne Grafikkarte) lol. Die kommt hoffentlich aber bald. Da lass ich ja Vista noch drauf. Aber auf meinem Laptop reicht es, wenn nur Windows7 drauf ist.

@Falathrim

Ich hab links von mir einen 19" Stehn, vor mir einen 16,5" und dahinter einen 23" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Ich installiere es neben XP auf ne eigene Parition bis Win7 nicht final bei mir daheim liegt und läuft verabschiede ich mich nicht vom XP.
Die Frage ist erkennt Win7 meinen GSA 4167B ja oder nein?
VISTA biss sich an dem die Zehne aus.

MFG,Wagga, wenn Win7 ihn erkennt wird VISTA keine Chance mehr bekommen, dann steige ich von XP direkt auf 7 um, sobald es bezahlbar, draußen und lauffähig ist.
Das Setup sieht aber sehr nach VISTA aus.
Kopiert gerade daten bis auf Hintergrundbild bis jetzt nix neues. naja vielleicht so gewollt das man es aus VISTA aus dem Schlaf kann.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

Will auch endlich Win7 aufm richtigen PC haben und net nur aufm VirtualPC -.-


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Ich musste erstmal googlen was dieses GSA ist, aber jetzt weis ich das es ein Brenner ist ^^ 
Also, ich denke schon das er das erkennt.

@Aseari

Weis meinst du denn damit?


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

Ja, das ich Win7 als richtiges normales OS habe und nicht nur auf dem simulierten PC... Dann läufts ja schneller und man hat Treiber etc^^ Das hat man aufm VirtualPC ja nicht...


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Ja, das ich Win7 als richtiges normales OS habe und nicht nur auf dem simulierten PC... Dann läufts ja schneller und man hat Treiber etc^^ Das hat man aufm VirtualPC ja nicht...


Und warum teilst du deine Festplatte nicht auf oder hast du keinen Paritionierer zur Hand, liegts daran?

@Tronnic²: Das Problem war das VISTA den LG-Brenner nicht erkannte, aber XP schon also kann ein defekt ausgeschlossen werden da XP ihn voll erkennt, VISTA erkennt ihn zwar auch es erscheint das Symbol auf dem Arbeitsplatz "Computer" aber das wars auch schon und, einen PC ohne Laufwerk/Brenner bzw. ein OS was dies nicht erkennt kann ich nicht gebrauchen, der einzigste Grund für eine Abneigung zu VISTA.
Auf dem Notebook löuft alles aber unter VISTA, selbst der Scanner von 2003, seit SP1, aber beim Desktop scheitert alles am Brenner.
Aber wenn er nicht kaputt ist warum einen neuen kaufen und BR ist mir noch ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu teuer.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

außerdem ists aufm VirtualPC hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_Kennt keiner ne Übersicht von 1336er Lüftern? :-/ Will mal was schaun :-)_


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Ich weis immer noch nicht was du damit meinst. Simmulierter PC? Virtual PC?

Windows 7 gibts doch nur als beta zum installieren oder?

@Painschkes 

Das hat doch asoriel schon vorhin geschrieben:

http://www.alternate.de/html/categoryListi...;direction=desc


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

@ wagga:  ich hab keinen partitionierer und das vista-tool geht auch net

@ tronnic: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Virtual_PC


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_Ah , überlesen.. :-/ Dankesehr =]_


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte auch keinen, wenn ich nicht das angebot von pearl nutzt und Zugeschlagen hätte:
Paragon Festplattentools 2008 für 12,30.
Paragon Drive backup 9.0 (Einzeln: 40 €)
Paragon Parition Manager 9.0 (40€)
Paragon Defrag (?€)
Paragon Dis Wift (oder wars Wip ihrgendso ein Löschtool!)
Nutzen tue ich nur die ersten 2 eigentlich.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## aseari (17. Januar 2009)

neeeeed^^

wie sieht das eignetlich mit dx11 und den jetzigen grafikkarten aus?? wird dx11 von denen unterstützt?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Partition Manager 8.5 hab ich auch.
War inner PCGames Hardware.
Benutzt hab ich ihn noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Win 7 läuft :-)
Mal sehen ob die VISTAtreiber drauf laufen wegen TV-Karte u.s.w.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, jetzt weis ich was ein Virtual PC ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Weiß gerade jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich Partiotionen erstellen kann, oder das ich die Festplatte formatieren muss? Speicher hab ich noch genug (ca. 200G.
> 
> /Edit: Ich würd Vista (und Daten) lieber drauflassen, ab dem ersten August funktioniert die Win7 Beta nichmehr.


ParitionManager von Paragon, musst mal gucken ob dafür auch die trial reicht.
http://www.paragon-software.com/de/pm-index.html
Kenne keine kostenlose Version, gibts glaub keine.
MFG,Wagga

Was mich ein wenig nervt ist bei jeder neuen OSinstallation, das er die vorigen Version als:
Fr?here Winowsversion angibt, kann er nicht einfach es bei Windows XP Profssional lassen?
Man muss es immer wieder ändern, das nervt, etwas.
Die ersten Schritte unterscheiden sich nicht von VISTA.

@Klos, falls er dies liest: Der GSA- 4167 B läuft unter Win7 Beta übrigens genauso wenig als unter VISTA.
gleiche Snytome wie unter VISTA.
Kann ich KIS die VISTAversion auf Windows 7 installieren oder muss ich die englische spezielle 8er Version nutzen?
Bis jetzt sah ich wenig unterschied zwischen VISTA außer die taskleiste und halt die Ultimate Extras die bei HP fehlen.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Jetzt hab ich misst gebaut >.<

Ich wollte die Partition "F" wo Vista drauf ist, formatieren. Dann hats ein paar sekunden gedauert, und ich bekam die meldung, dass Windows die Partition nicht formatieren kann. Und jetzt kann ich gar nix mehr damit machen. Nicht öffnen, und nicht formatieren. 

Ich lad mir grad die Demo dieses Programms runter, was Wagga erwähnt hat. Hoffentlich gehts damit.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

@ Wagga: In der aktuellen Chip ist Paragon 9.5 Vollversion kostenlos drauf.


Aaah ich bin so dämlich...ich hab meinen Fehler von weiter vorne bzgl. Winflip gefunden. Wenn man Alt+Tab drückt kommt das normale zum die Fenster wechseln, und bei der Win-Taste+Tab kommt Winflip. Habs eben bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @ Wagga: In der aktuellen Chip ist Paragon 9.5 Vollversion kostenlos drauf.
> 
> 
> Aaah ich bin so dämlich...ich hab meinen Fehler von weiter vorne bzgl. Winflip gefunden. Wenn man Alt+Tab drückt kommt das normale zum die Fenster wechseln, und bei der Win-Taste+Tab kommt Winflip. Habs eben bemerkt
> ...


Drivebackup oder Paritionierer?
Ich habe ja Drivebackup 9.0 und ParitionManager 9.0, eigentlich reicht das mir.
Was kann den die 9.5 mehr im gegensatz zur 9er?
Und was ist es genau alles oder nur Paritionierer?:
Auf der Festplattentools 2008 Cd von Pearl ist drauf:
-Paritionmanager 9.0 
-Drive Backup 9.0 (32 & 64 bit)
-Total Defrag 2008 (DEFragmentierer: Der von Tuneup ist aber besser!)
- Disk Wiper 8.5 (Festplattenlöscher)
-Auf der offiziellen herstellerwebsite wird die Version 9.0 als neuste verkauft und angepriesen.
-Evtl. ne Verwechslung mit was anderem? z.b. Acronis Parition Expert?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> -blubb-


Ich glaub die meisten von uns wussten schon nach dem ersten mal, dass dus geschrieben hast, dass du dir die Paragon blubbviehcollection 2008 als Sonderangebot bei Pearl geholt hast und uns sagen kannst, was da drin ist, obwohl du nur 2 Sachen davon benutzt ._. Brauchst du nicht in jedem 2ten Post zu wiederholen.


btw: Ich erinner mich sogar daran dass es 12.90€gekostet hat, obwohl die Sachen z.T. 40€+ einzeln kosten würden


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

hier steht nur Paragon Festplatten Manager 9.5, ich mags jetzt eigentlich nicht extra installieren.


----------



## pampam (17. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> ParitionManager von Paragon, musst mal gucken ob dafür auch die trial reicht.
> http://www.paragon-software.com/de/pm-index.html
> Kenne keine kostenlose Version, gibts glaub keine.
> MFG,Wagga
> ...



Hab den Partition Manager aus dem aktuellen Chip-Heft, aber wenn ich ne neue Partition erstellen will, kommt nur, dass es auf dieser 64Bit Edition nicht möglich ist.
Was wäre, wenn ich Win7 auf die Partition installieren würde, wo meine Spiele, Programme, Bilder, usw. drauf sind? Ein Windows kann man doch nicht einfach so deinstallieren, wenn man es nichtmehr will, oder?


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Jo aber ich glaub du kannst auf die Daten dann nicht mehr zugreifen.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

Franky konnte es


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Also, ich habe einen rießen Fehler gemacht. Nach dem ich (wie ich schon oben erwähnt hab) versucht hab, die Vista Partition zu formatieren gings ja nicht. Dan wollte ich dieses Programm von Wagga ausprobiern ob es damit geht. Habs installiert, und dan sollte ich neustarten. Dann kam der Kracher. Mein Laptop konnte keine OS finden ._. Ich musste dann mit der Win7 CD formatieren. Hab halt gleich die Vista partition gelöscht, und die alte Win7 installation. Dann hab ich nochmal Windows 7 installieren müssen.

Jetzt bin ich endlich wieder da, nach der ganzen installiererei. Aber jetzt hab ich wenigstens nur Windows7 drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es läuft alles Perfekt. Und die Partition wo meine Spiele drauf waren hab ich zum glück nicht formatieren müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Hab den Partition Manager aus dem aktuellen Chip-Heft, aber wenn ich ne neue Partition erstellen will, kommt nur, dass es auf dieser 64Bit Edition nicht möglich ist.
> Was wäre, wenn ich Win7 auf die Partition installieren würde, wo meine Spiele, Programme, Bilder, usw. drauf sind? Ein Windows kann man doch nicht einfach so deinstallieren, wenn man es nichtmehr will, oder?


Wenn du ein OS nicht mehr willst dann  kannst du einfach in dem HauptOS einloggen dann deine wichtigen Einstellungen sichern, Favoriten u.s.w. evtl. dort erstellte Dateien, grafiken,Dokumente ..., und dann formatieren musst dann nur die Booteinträge des gelöschten OS wieder entfernens, geht wunderbar mit easyBCD, ist ein Programm, Freeware was die Booteinträge ändern kann ein Booteintragseditor sozusagen.
Läuft sowie unter XP als VISTA.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/EasyBCD-1.7_23603661.html
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (17. Januar 2009)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit Partition Manager auf nem 64Bit Vista zu benutzen? ich kanns zwar starten, aber eben keine Partition erstellen.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Hör zu, du kannst wenn du die Windows 7 DVD einlegst am anfang vor der Installation partitionen erstellen, größe verändern etc... 

So einfach kanns gehn =) Und das gute ist, das das sogar geht, wenn mans nicht Insallieren will, sondern einfach nur zum Partitionieren ^.^


----------



## pampam (17. Januar 2009)

Probieren geht über Studieren^^
Ich hab ne sicherungs CD mit Partition Manager erstellt und dann davon gebootet, dann startet das programm und man kann auch beim 64bit Windows Partitionen erstellen und ändern. Jetzt geh ich Win7 installieren^^


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Viel Spaß.
Das System sieht sehr anders und nett aus obwohl ich produktiv noch nichts machte z.B.: WoW bis auf KAV 8 4 Monate Trial installiert, oder geht KIS 8.54 auf Win7?
Sollte eigentlich oder, habs noch nicht probiert, ich lass erstmals KAV drauf.
Mal gucken obs Treiber gibt für Win7 von ATI
Wenns auf einem 2 GHZ PC laufen würde mit 64 MB VRAM und 10 GB Speicher wärs glatt was für meinen Vaters.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## x3n0n (17. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Treiber:
ATI hat auf deren Homepage ne Catalyst Beta für Win 7 bereitgestellt.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Also bei meiner Nvidia Laptop Karte funktioniert der Vista 32bit Treiber.


----------



## pampam (17. Januar 2009)

Verdammt, Win7 hat keinen richtigen Treiber für mein MB, also es wird kein Netzwerkanschluss erkannt und die treiber von der CD gehen damit (noch?) nicht-.-
Aber sonst machts nen guten Eindruck und vorallem der Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch ist duetlich besser als bei Vista (aber ich hab da halt auch noch nichts im autostart).


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Amoklauf auf Blizz, wer ist dabei?

Auf Painis und meinem Server ist der gesamte WotLK-Bereich down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Azerotz läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Amoklauf auf Blizz, wer ist dabei?
> 
> Auf Painis und meinem Server ist der gesamte WotLK-Bereich down
> 
> ...


Proudmoore geht einwandfrei.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2009)

Wrathbringer auch keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Amoklauf... bin immer dabei ;D


----------



## Wagga (17. Januar 2009)

Erste Tag wieder WoW 1 Woche kein WoW nur Bett und Tee.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Ich finde einfach keine tollen Dreamscene Wallpaper. Und dann hab ich noch so ein Problem, ich kann die Dateinamen nicht lesen. Kennt wer rat?


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hoer hier immer WeeOhhWee. Seitdem ich weiss, dass Darkfall wirklich kommt, hab ich garkeine Lust mehr auf die Itemhatz. Das Questen nach dem AddOn war zwar nett, aber auf 80 geht es doch wieder nur darum Inis abzufarmen. Irgendwie schon ein wenig langweilig so auf Dauer. Die Zeit bis zum Release vertreibe ich mir mit anderen Spielen, Oblivion hab ich mir heut installiert um schon mal ins DF-Feeling zu kommen (die Steuerung soll ja aehnlich sein).

Ansonsten freu ich mich, dass mein Rechner jetzt schoen kuehl ist. Hab diese Woche mein neues Gehaeuse inkl. einigen Lueftern, ein neues Netzteil und die neue GraKa (9800GTX+) bekommen. Damit kann ich nun (nachdem ich ein paar Wochen mit 'ner 7600er spielen musste da meine 8800GTX verglueht war) wieder vernuenftig zocken. Und in ein paar Monaten kommt da noch ein AM3-Board mit einem 945er dazu...


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Warhammer empfehlen, wenn Wow langweilig wird. Also zumindest für alle, die auf Schlachten mit Spielern stehen


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

Ogil ich spiel seit 2 Jahren mit ner 7600GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

nett nett. Ich bin auch seit einigen Wochen frei von der Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, andere Spiele machen auch mal wieder Spaß =)

@Klos: Ich würds gerne testen, aber es gibt leider keine Trialversion und einfach mal 50&#8364; ausgeben ohne dass ich weiß ob es Spaß macht is nicht bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Doch, es gibt irgendwo Warhammer Trial Keys. Ich schau mal nach. Da können wir ja mal zusammen Spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2009)

_Ich bereue es wieder angefangen zu haben :/ 


Warhammer ist wirklich nen tolles Game , macht richtig Fun - hab´s auch hier liegen.. nur alleine Leveln macht keinen Spass.. immer sind die Leute abgesprungen.. war dann echt nervig :-(_


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Ach sry, da hat mir jemand Müll ertählt. Ich find keine Testversion =/


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

eben, gibts auch nicht. Leider. Ich hab nen ganzen Tag vergebens versucht einen zu finden. Aber wie gesagt, ich bezahl keine 50€ um zu testen...naja was solls, ist wohl eh besser, da MMORPGs schnell mehr Zeit verschlingen als man an sich gerne investieren würde.

Sag mal Franky, ich hab das mit deiner Graka garnicht so mitbekommen (außer dass du zZ keine hast). Was war denn da?


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2009)

Sobald meine 4870 Belastet wurde, machte sie dauernd Fehler. Immer kam die Meldung "Der anzeigetreiber wurde zurückgesetzt". Am Anfang war es nicht oft. Jede Stunde mal, und da das Spiel dabei nicht ausging störte es mich nicht. Ich dachte es sei wieder irgendein ATI treiberproblem. Dann wurde es immer schlimmer, alle 5 Minuten ist es dann passiert. Daraufhin konnt ich das Spiel erst gar nicht mehr starten, da es schon beim Laden passiert ist. Zu guter letzt wars sogar in Windows. 

Dann hats mir entgültig gereicht... Und jetzt hab ich sie halt eingeschickt. Und gegen eine Nvidia GeForce GTX280 getauscht. Die soll laut HWV ungefair Mitte der nächsten Woche ankommen.

Ich hoff jetzt halt, das se da auch wirklich ankommt. Sonst leid ich unter Grafik-Endzugserscheinungen 8O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Edit Aso, schau dir doch ein paar War Videos an. Ist echt nicht schlecht. Und die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach die beste, die ich je in einem MMORPG gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kaufs dir doch, dann kannst Du, Painschkes und Ich ein wenig zocken. Und allein währen wir auch nicht, weil ihr gleich in ne Gilde reinköntet ^.^


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2009)

na, mal sehen =) Vielleicht, ich überlegs mir noch. Sag, musstest du was drauflegen für die GTX280? Ach, und sorry dass ich heut Mittag schonwieder nicht im TS war. 

So, bin off für heut, gute Nacht.


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Ja klar musst ich was draufzahln. 123,60&#8364; oder so. Aber Hauptsache ich hab ne absolut geile Graka ;D


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage. Wo kann ich denn nachschaun, wie viel Watt die ganzen Teile verbrauchen? Wegen Netzteil und so. Gibts da irgendwo ne liste?

/Oh sry für doppelpost


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energ...omputer-79.html


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## Wagga (18. Januar 2009)

Selbst WoW läuft unter Win7 :-)
Auch die terratec PCI HT TV-Karte mit VISTAtreiber.
Müsste nur der Brenner laufen dann könnte Win 7 kommen und ich würde VISTA auf dem Desktop überspringen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte WoW und die anderen Programme und Treiber unter Windows 7 auch nicht laufen? Win 7 ist lediglich eine verbesserte Version von Vista nutzt aber das gleiche Treibermodell. Heisst also, was unter Vista nicht läuft wird auch unter Windows 7 nicht laufen.


----------



## Wagga (18. Januar 2009)

Es hieß mal das das Treibersystem leicht verändert werden sollte, allerdings nicht so stark wie bei XP -> VISTA, aber veilleicht wurde es doch gelassen, das kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht gewesen sein.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2009)

Warhammer > WoW ^^


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Für alle PVP-Begeisterten sollte das zutreffen, ja. PVE ist Wow um Welten besser. Aber ich bin eher der Typ, der lieber gegen Menschen spielt, als irgendwelche Scripte einstudiert.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2009)

Da hast du wohl recht. Allein wenn man schon sieht mit was für Massen an Spielern man in Warhammer Schlachten austragen kann, würde wohl jeder WoW-Server hoffnungslos zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warhammer > WoW ^^


Warhammer = WoW = ausgelutscht und langweilig

Habe WAR zum Release gespielt, war begeistert, habe verschiedene Chars gelevelt - aber das ist unglaublich zaeh. Vor allem, da man sich auf den Servern wie in einem Solo-Game vorkommt. Die Szenarien sind nett - aber von 3 vorhandenen geht (zumindestens in den unteren Levelbereichen) doch nur 1 auf und da heisst es dann, welche Klasse ist im Moment mehr OP. Auf 40 heisst es dann halt nicht "Daily Ini" sondern "Daily Burgbelagerung", was freilich anders aber auf Dauer doch auch immer das Gleiche ist. Die beste Idee des Spiels waren meiner Meinung nach die oeffentlichen Quests - aber zu oft konnte man die nicht machen, weil grade im entsprechenden Levelbereich nicht genuegend Leute waren. Das "offene PvP"-System ist unrund, man merkt dass dieses nicht den urspruenglichen Planungen entspricht. Die Grafik ist nett - aber sicher nicht das momentan "beste" auf dem MMO-Markt (AoC und HdRO sehen beide besser aus). Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich (als WAR-Fan, der die Buecher liest und die Figuren bemalt) ein wenig enttaeuscht war.

Und jetzt gebt mir freies PvP, full loot und ein skillbasiertes Charsystem!



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht. Allein wenn man schon sieht mit was für Massen an Spielern man in Warhammer Schlachten austragen kann, würde wohl jeder WoW-Server hoffnungslos zusammenbrechen.


Naja - ist ja nicht so, dass die bei WAR da nicht auch mal abschmieren...


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht. Allein wenn man schon sieht mit was für Massen an Spielern man in Warhammer Schlachten austragen kann, würde wohl jeder WoW-Server hoffnungslos zusammenbrechen.



naja was erwartest du auch von solchen Servern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=6522:wires.jpg]


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Naja Ogil, wenn du 40 bist hast du dann noch z.B. deine 2 Berufe zu lvln. Du gehst in Inis rein, um dein lvl 40 equip zu bekommen. Du versuchst deinen Einfluss im ORVR voll zu machen. Und das Twinken ist auch lustig. Und das mit den Szenarien wurde auch geändert, geht nicht immer das gleiche auf. 
Dann noch zum lvln. In Warhammer lvlt man schnell, denn die questzonen (da wo du hinmusst) werden ja auf deiner Map rot markiert. Und klar, ein vergleich mit WoW ist es nicht, da man ja in wow auf lvl 80 lvln muss. Ach ja, ich hätts fast vergessen. Wenn du 40 bist, musst du natürlich auch noch den Rufrang hochkriegen ^.^

Und wenn dir dann irgendwann langweilig wird, fängst du einfach nen Twink an. Das macht unheimlich Spaß, wenn du Gildenkameraden dabei hast.


----------



## pampam (18. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte WoW und die anderen Programme und Treiber unter Windows 7 auch nicht laufen? Win 7 ist lediglich eine verbesserte Version von Vista nutzt aber das gleiche Treibermodell. Heisst also, was unter Vista nicht läuft wird auch unter Windows 7 nicht laufen.



Also ich konnte den Treiber von meinem MB nicht unter Win7 installieren, und dadurch auch nicht ins internet, weil kein Netzwerkanschluss erkannt wird...
Es ist also nicht genau das gleiche Treibermodell.


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Seltsam, bei mir funktionierte alles. Obwohls ein Laptop mit extra Treibern ist (für Hotkeys usw., sogar der Graka-Treiber musste ich von asus installiern, nicht von Nvidia)


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

mein Chipsatztreiber vom Asus Rampage Formula ging auch nicht...Ob LAN geht kann ich nicht sagen, I-Net hab ich über USB/WLAN


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich denk schon das Asus und co. bald Windows 7 Treiber entwickelt.


----------



## aseari (18. Januar 2009)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH ich brauch ne festplatte -.-
hat nicht einer von euch eine rumliegen?? 20gb reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ich will nicht formatieren -.-  und so ein tool hab ich auch nicht hier rumliegen :/


----------



## pampam (18. Januar 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH ich brauch ne festplatte -.-
> hat nicht einer von euch eine rumliegen?? 20gb reicht
> 
> 
> ...



Im aktuellen Chip Heft (4,99&#8364 ist der Partition Manager drinn. Ist mit 64Bit Betriebssystemen zwar n bisschen umständlich aber trotzdem relativ einfach (sobald man weiß, wie es geht^^).
und du musst deine Festplatte nichtmal Formatieren.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Warhammer = WoW = ausgelutscht und langweilig
> 
> Habe WAR zum Release gespielt, war begeistert, habe verschiedene Chars gelevelt - aber das ist unglaublich zaeh. Vor allem, da man sich auf den Servern wie in einem Solo-Game vorkommt. Die Szenarien sind nett - aber von 3 vorhandenen geht (zumindestens in den unteren Levelbereichen) doch nur 1 auf und da heisst es dann, welche Klasse ist im Moment mehr OP. Auf 40 heisst es dann halt nicht "Daily Ini" sondern "Daily Burgbelagerung", was freilich anders aber auf Dauer doch auch immer das Gleiche ist. Die beste Idee des Spiels waren meiner Meinung nach die oeffentlichen Quests - aber zu oft konnte man die nicht machen, weil grade im entsprechenden Levelbereich nicht genuegend Leute waren. Das "offene PvP"-System ist unrund, man merkt dass dieses nicht den urspruenglichen Planungen entspricht. Die Grafik ist nett - aber sicher nicht das momentan "beste" auf dem MMO-Markt (AoC und HdRO sehen beide besser aus). Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich (als WAR-Fan, der die Buecher liest und die Figuren bemalt) ein wenig enttaeuscht war.
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch  mit Warhammer angefangen Ende 2008 und habe bis Level 6 gespielt und dann aufgehört, weil mein Bruder aufgehört hat und habe dann anschließend auf Lich King gewartet, aber bin sehr entäuscht wie sich das PvP entwickelt hat und habe wieder mit Warhammer angefangen.

Es macht mir rießen Spaß, bin jetzt Level 13 und gestern offenes RvR gemacht, macht sau Spaß. Es sind immer Gruppen offen und man fühlt sich nicht alleine, wie Anfangs wo  man sehr unerfahrend war. Unteranderem bin ich auch in einer Gilde, wo man sich auch nicht mehr alleine fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss einfach den richtigen Server finden.


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH ich brauch ne festplatte -.-
> hat nicht einer von euch eine rumliegen?? 20gb reicht wink.gif ich will nicht formatieren -.- und so ein tool hab ich auch nicht hier rumliegen :/




Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal... Windows 7 DVD rein, partitionnen erstellen, loslegen!!! 

Das heist, Windows 7 hat das tool schon vor der Installation eingebaut.


---------------------------------

Ich hab auch eine Frage. Kennt jemand ein Gadget für die Windows Sidebar wo man Notizen drauf schreiben kann? Denn bei Windows 7 ist das nicht mehr dabei. Es gibt zwar nen Notizblock, aber der hat nichts mit der Sidebar zu tun und passt auch nicht dazu wenn man ihn drunterschiebt. Ich bin jetzt schon ne halbe ewigkeit am googlen, aber finde nix.

/Edit Ist jemand der noch Vista hat so freundlich, und läds mir mal hoch? Die datei befindet sich hier: :             \Programme\Windows Sidebar\Gadgets\Notes.Gadget


----------



## pampam (18. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Frage. Kennt jemand ein Gadget für die Windows Sidebar wo man Notizen drauf schreiben kann? Denn bei Windows 7 ist das nicht mehr dabei. Es gibt zwar nen Notizblock, aber der hat nichts mit der Sidebar zu tun und passt auch nicht dazu wenn man ihn drunterschiebt. Ich bin jetzt schon ne halbe ewigkeit am googlen, aber finde nix.



Bei der Auswahl der Sidebaranwenungen kannst du in dem Fenster unten rechts auf "weitere Minianwendungen online beziehen" (oder so ähnlich) klicken. Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon verfügbar ist, aber kannst ja mal probieren.


----------



## aseari (18. Januar 2009)

@ tronnic: das hab ich ja schon versucht, aber ich kann die festplatte nicht teilen. keine ahnung, warum... -.-

@ pampam: wuuuhuuu dann muss ich morgen wohl mal in den supermarkt meines vertrauens fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dankeschön!


----------



## minimitmit (18. Januar 2009)

naja, um keinen neuen thread zu erstellen :
wasn der unterschied zwischen den beiden?
welches waere fuer nen 940er mit ner powercolor 4870 sinnvoller und : behindert die onboard graka iwie?
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...63&agid=598
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...72&agid=598

edit: seh grade, die MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC is auf 220 euronen billiger geworden?
taugt die was? oder soll ich doch lieber die 4870 powercolor 1024 mb nehmen? @ painschkes: deine meinung dazu kenne ich schon


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

Das billige ist eben die Sparversion. Die Onboard-Grafikkarte reicht natürlich nirgends hin, sobald du eine richtige einbaust, wird die Onboard aber deaktiviert. Sie behindert also nichts.

Ob GTX260 OC oder HD4870 ist an sich recht egal. Da die GTX260 eine OC-Version ist, sind die beiden Karten wohl gleichschnell. Falls auch der Preis identisch ist würde ich zur Nvidia greifen, einfach wegen der besseren Treiberunterstützung. Die Leistung der beiden wird gleich sein, Preis auch? Falls ja die GTX260 OC.

So, hab eben nachgeschaut, Preise sind gleich. Daher würde ich persönlich zur Nvidia greifen. Bei Nvidia find ich die Treiber selbst als auch die Unterstützung in Spielen einfach besser. Jetzt würd ich mir auch wieder Nvidia kaufen, aber als ich meine gekauft hab war ATi in Sachen P/L einfach besser.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2009)

_Du könntest auch ohne bedenken zur greifen :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## minimitmit (18. Januar 2009)

joa painschkes, wer mir aber bei hwv bestellen.
anfang maerz wird des sein
die frage ist jetzt nur noch: nen 940 phenom oder nen q9550?
werden die eig noch billiger ( 940 bei 250, q9550 bei 270 oder 80)?
waere der amd oder der intel besser?! ( spiele hauptsaechlich, rendern usw tue ich eig sehr selten)


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2009)

_Naja , ich persönlich würde den Q9550 vorziehen , aber denke ist wie immer Geschmackssache =]_


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

ich kann zum Phenom nix sagen, aber den Q9550 hab ich verbaut. Rennt wie Sau und hat durchaus noch Potential zum übertakten. Ich würde zum Intel greifen in Verbindung mit nem netten Asus-Board =)

edit: _painschkes_ war mal wieder schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (18. Januar 2009)

ja board is eig klar des p5q pro( bei nem 775^^) und des msi dka 790 gx ( platinum oder normal ka^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur scheu ich mich die 30 euronen aufpreis zu zahlen, fuer eig des gleiche^^
mal gucken was intel da noch macht.
was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe,  ist, dass die eig gleich gut sind.
is das auch so?
wenn ja: dann greif ich zum billigeren


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe auch  mit Warhammer angefangen Ende 2008 und habe bis Level 6 gespielt und dann aufgehört, weil mein Bruder aufgehört hat und habe dann anschließend auf Lich King gewartet, aber bin sehr entäuscht wie sich das PvP entwickelt hat und habe wieder mit Warhammer angefangen.
> 
> Es macht mir rießen Spaß, bin jetzt Level 13 und gestern offenes RvR gemacht, macht sau Spaß. Es sind immer Gruppen offen und man fühlt sich nicht alleine, wie Anfangs wo  man sehr unerfahrend war. Unteranderem bin ich auch in einer Gilde, wo man sich auch nicht mehr alleine fühlt
> 
> ...



RvR rockt voll. Im T4 hast du oft Schlachten mit Hundertschaften an Leuten. Nur dumm, daß die Server noch nicht so gut mitspielen. Ansonsten finde ich die Balance auch sehr gelungen. Sie ist nicht auf One vs. One ausgelegt, aber in der Gruppe fügt sich das alles ins rechte Bild.

Finde, es ist mit Wow nicht im entferntesten zu vergleichen. Es macht unwahrscheinlich viel Spass, ein System zu erarbeiten um die Gebiete zu locken und anschließend den Festungskampf freizuschalten. Nur leider streiken hier oft die Server. Sonst wäre bestimmt schon die erste gefallen und wir wären in die Hauptstadt einmarschiert

Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, aber ich finde, es macht ends Bock. Und von der Innovation her ist das RvR-System bislang konkurrenzlos. Du joinst nicht ein Szenario und bist dann irgendwann fertig und nichts ist gewesen, sondern es hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt.


----------



## minimitmit (18. Januar 2009)

klos painschkes und co:
zockt ihr auch war ?
wenn ja : goil ^^
werde dann mit dem neuen pc wieder neu anfangen mit meinen WL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat bis dahin mega bock gemacht nur meine single core 1 gb ram  schrottmuehle war einfach zu schlecht


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> joa painschkes, wer mir aber bei hwv bestellen.
> anfang maerz wird des sein
> die frage ist jetzt nur noch: nen 940 phenom oder nen q9550?
> werden die eig noch billiger ( 940 bei 250, q9550 bei 270 oder 80)?
> waere der amd oder der intel besser?! ( spiele hauptsaechlich, rendern usw tue ich eig sehr selten)



Ich denke, du machst mit beiden nichts falsch. Der Intel ist etwas schneller, aber dafür ist der Phenom innovativer, was die Technik angeht. Der Intel gibt sich da eher antiquiert, im Vergleich zum Phenom.
Was natürlich nichts daran ändert, daß der Intel trotz auf dem Papier vergleichsweise alte Technik unheimlich effektiv arbeitet. Etwas sparsammer, als der Phenom ist er zudem auch. Auf der anderen Seite kommst du mit dem Phenom ein paar Euro billiger weg, bei Prozzi und Chipsatz. Nicht viel, aber immerhin etwas.

Und ja: Spiele aktuell Warhammer


----------



## minimitmit (18. Januar 2009)

naja wenn ich des mit dem 790gx chipsatz nehm is des genauso teuer wie der p45 ^^

also waere ich dann besser mit dem intel beraten? oder sinkt der nich mehr im preis im gegensatz zum amd bis zu maerz.


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Leute, wie manche vllt. wissen hab ich ja meine ATI 4870 gegen ne GTX 280 getauscht (sie ist noch nicht da). Ich hab immer gedacht, die beiden haben die selben anschlüsse. Aber heute hab ich in google gesehn, das das garn icht so ist. Kennt sich den jemand mit sowas aus? Reichen die Anschlüsse, die ich noch hab?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach je, hoffentlich reichen die... >.<


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Januar 2009)

normalerweise sind da Adapter dabei, die auf 6-pins (denke mal die hat den gleichen Anschlusstyp wie meine 8800GTX) "umpolen". Und ich glaube nicht, dass ne GTX280 ganze 4 Stromanschlüsse braucht *g*


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Naja, aber mit den haben da nicht manche unterschiedliche V-Zahlen usw? ich hab da echt keine Ahung >.<


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Naja, aber mit den haben da nicht manche unterschiedliche V-Zahlen usw? ich hab da echt keine Ahung >.<



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich dein NT nicht kenne.

Aber die meisten Nvidia-Karten benötigen 12V an der Stromzufuhr!


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Kabel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum vergleich nochma der Screen von meinem PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2009)

na also, geht doch. Du hast einen 6Pin und 3x4Pin wenn ich das richtig sehe. An 2x4Pin steckst nen Adapter und das andere Ende in die Karte, dein normaler 6Pin kommt auch rein, fertig.


Edit: Einen 6Pin haste doch, oder? Es ist überall die gleiche Spannung, nämlich 12V.


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Asoriel, kommste bitte mal ICQ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2009)

Sorry dass ich mal kurz was ganz anderes in den Raum werfe, aber einen neuen Thread will ich deswegen nicht aufmachen. Folgendes, ich hab mich bisher noch nicht großartig mit CPU-Z beschäftigt, jetzt hab ichs aber mal runtergeladen und mir ist aufgefallen dass da einige Werte schwanken:
Zum einen die Kernspannung : Manchmal 1.120 V, manchmal 1.136, mancmal 1.168 oder 1.184 V ...
Dann die Kerngeschwindigkeit, manchmal 1999.7 Mhz - 1999.9, manchmal 2999.7-2.9999. (Was aber ja mit dem Multiplier zusammenhängt und daher normal sein sollte)
Und dazu noch der FSB, aber nur um 0.1 hin und her.
Dann noch der Multiplier, x6 oder x9, aber das ist ja normal soweit ich weis.
Ist der Rest, bzw besonders das mit der Spannung auch normal? Mag jetzt ein wenig noobig klingen, aber ich hab darauf noch nie geachtet ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Is ganz normal, wenn der PC nicht so stark belastet wird und nicht so viel Leistung benötigt, dann Taktet er sich automatisch runter. Is halt ne kleine Energiesparfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mach dir keine sorgen... 




> Sorry dass ich mal kurz was ganz anderes in den Raum werfe



Dafür ist dieses Thread ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2009)

Huhu Leuts,

mal ne Frage. Die Soundqualität, liegt das eigentlich an dem Lied, Musik-Player, Musik-Anlage vom PC oder an der Soundkarte?

Eigentlich alles oder?


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2009)

> Is ganz normal, wenn der PC nicht so stark belastet wird und nicht so viel Leistung benötigt, dann Taktet er sich automatisch runter. Is halt ne kleine Energiesparfunktion smile.gif Also mach dir keine sorgen...


Gut, ich hab mich nur gefragt ob das so besonders gesund für die CPU ist wenn die keine feste Spannung kriegt, aber dann bin ich beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> mal ne Frage. Die Soundqualität, liegt das eigentlich an dem Lied, Musik-Player, Musik-Anlage vom PC oder an der Soundkarte?


Erstmal am Lied, wenn das ne schlechte Qualität hat kannst noch so n tollen PC haben. Dann an der Soundkarte, ob die das Lied auch mit guter Qualität abspielt. Und letztlich natürlich am Lautsprecher/Headset.
Also eigentlich an allem ^^


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Eine Grafikkarte bedient sich immer der 12V und der 3,3V-Leitung, daß hat mit dem Netzteil garnichts zu tun. Gewandelt wird intern. Außerdem braucht die GTX280 keine 2x6pin, sondern 1x6pin und 1x8pin.
Einen Adapter von 4pin auf 8pin habe ich noch nie gesehen. Es gibt aber einen Adapter, der von 6pin auf 8pin adaptiert.

Du brauchst also 4 freie 4pin Stromstecker vom Netzteil für die zwei Adapter von 4pin auf 6pin PCI-Express und einen Adapter von 6pin PCI-Express auf 8pin PCI-Express. Eine saubere Lösung sieht anders aus, aber nichts anderes bleibt dir nicht, außer ein anderes Netzteil zu kaufen.

Das ganze natürlich für den Fall, daß dein Netzteil überhaupt kein PCI-Express hat. Sonst halt den 6pin rein und den anderen mittels zwei Adaptern von den 2 4pin Stromkabeln erzwingen


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2009)

@ Tronnic²

Also gegen den Kabelsalat solltest du mal was tun. Sieht ja schlimm aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2009)

_Und den Staub mal wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd morgen bei mir auch nochmal rumwerkeln =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Aber die Grafikkarte geht schon mit dem oben gezeigten Adapter oder? Du hast mich gerade verunsichert >.<


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Nein, eben nicht, sagte ich doch gerade. Die Grafikkarte braucht einen 6pin und einen 8pin Stromstecker vom Netzteil. Das auf dem Bild ist ein ganz normaler Adapter, von 2x4pin auf 6pin. Damit hast du einen 6pin schon mal versorgt. Und wo kommt jetzt der 8pin her? Du brauchst dann nochmal einen Adapter von 6pin PCI-Express auf 8pin PCI-Express.

Sowas hier:

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/stati...detail.stat.php

Also für dich quasi ein Adapter für den Adapter^^

Die GTX280 braucht eben mehr Strom. Bei deiner ATI4870 hattest du 2mal 6pin. Eine GTX280 kommt damit nicht aus. Die nimmt eben wie gesagt 1x6pin und 1x8pin.


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

So Klos, wie sieht das jetzt aus. Ich hab jetzt nochmal in den PC geschaut. Ich hab da noch 2 solche breiten 4-Pin Stecker frei, und einen viereckigen 6 Pin.

Und ist 4pin+4pin nicht 8pin?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Ok, ich hab gerade gesehn das der andere Adapter wo dabei ist auch nur für 6 Pin ist. Das heist wol wirklich, ich muss nen Adapter kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bestell ich ihn am besten gleich, das ich ihn gleich hab wenn die Grafikkarte ankommt.

Würde denn dieser Adapter hier gehn? Das ist der einzige Adapter, dens bei Alternate gibt. Aber passt der auch?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Kabel...4+8-Pin/130064/?

Denn den wo Klos gepostet hat ist teurer, und von K&M Elektronik hab ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## minimitmit (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Q8200s-Q940...ews-242220.html
hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann spar ich mal locker 20-40 % ^^
soll ich dann den 9650 nehmen ( bei dem aktuellen dollar kurs 237 euro) oder den 9550 fuer 201 ( akt. kurs halt: 0,75 euro = 1 dollar).
glaube des grade so net^^


----------



## Wagga (18. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Q8200s-Q940...ews-242220.html
> hui
> 
> 
> ...


Nimm den 9650 wenn du das Geld übrig hast.
4 x 3 GHZ. *Geil*
Kannst mit einem Kühler sicher auf 3,9 - 4 GHZ bringen.


MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht, sagte ich doch gerade. Die Grafikkarte braucht einen 6pin und einen 8pin Stromstecker vom Netzteil. Das auf dem Bild ist ein ganz normaler Adapter, von 2x4pin auf 6pin. Damit hast du einen 6pin schon mal versorgt. Und wo kommt jetzt der 8pin her? Du brauchst dann nochmal einen Adapter von 6pin PCI-Express auf 8pin PCI-Express.
> 
> Sowas hier:
> 
> ...



So, Ich hab jetzt den Adapter von deinem Link bestellt. Ich hoffe der Versand dauert nicht zu lange, aber die Bewertungen schauen eigentlich ganz gut aus.

Nochmal danke Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (18. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab ich auch gehört, und gleich wie Gnolius auch bei Chip gelesen. Trotzdem vertrau ich auf KIS


me²
KIS 4 ever.
Norton hats bei mir 2005 verscherzt, 2003 wars noch ok, 3005 folgs nach einem Tag schon.
Bremste alles aus.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2009)

_Hab mich nu doch endschlossen mein 1200 ein bissl zu "modden".

Hat wer nen paar Ideen? 


Vorweg : Ich will keine Disco , also 1 maximal 2 Farben - hatte an Lüfter und einige Kabel gedacht.

Bin erstmal für alles ausser BLAU offen. 

Lüfter sollten leise sein =]_


----------



## x3n0n (18. Januar 2009)

Grün... Stylisch. Da hat man dann auch viele Design Optionen offen:

Blumen
Wiese
...
Alien
Toxic
Biohazard
...
Smaragdgrüner Traum


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab gerade gesehn das der andere Adapter wo dabei ist auch nur für 6 Pin ist. Das heist wol wirklich, ich muss nen Adapter kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ein ATX-Adapter, den du verlinkt hast. Der ist für das Mainboard und nicht für Graka. Aber die Bilder, die du drüber gelinkt hast, die passen doch dann. Das rechts auf dem Bild ist ein 8pin Stecker. Genau davon brauchst du einen.

Und 4+4 != 8, wir reden hier von Stromschaltungen. Das hängt viel eher damit zusammen, was du reinbekommst und wie du koppeln musst, um den gewünschten Wert zu bekommen. Ich kenne nur die 2x4pin auf 6pin. Aber wie gesagt, die großen Bilder passen, wenn der Adapter wirklich so aussieht. Du musst einfach nur die pins zählen und rechts sind es ja 8. Den, was ich dir gelinkt habe, der überbrückt ja im Endeffekt nen 6pin PCI-Express auf einen 8pin PCI-Express.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Grün... Stylisch. Da hat man dann auch viele Design Optionen offen:


_Danke schonmal , ich warte mal noch auf weitere Ideen =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Oh verdammt, es wird immer schlimmer. Ich hab mal gegooglet wie lang die ist. Ich fand heraus das sie 27cm lang ist. Seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meint ihr ich bring die trozdem irgendwie rein?


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2009)

Wie willst du das machen? Ich sehe da 26 cm, wenn mein Auge mich nicht täuscht. Also wirst du da wohl Pech haben


----------



## Tronnic² (18. Januar 2009)

Dan werd ich wol ein Stück vom Gehäuse rausschneiden müssen, aber wie ich das mache, ohne alles auszubaun weis ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Januar 2009)

Also, wenn du da zu sägen anfängst, dann solltest du in jeden Fall alles rausnehmen. Alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Danke schonmal , ich warte mal noch auf weitere Ideen =]_


Wie wäre es mit *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Als Gehäuse?


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_°_° Hab schon auf ernsthafte Antworten gewartet =]


Suche paar leise leuchtende (welche Farbe weiss ich immer noch nicht) 120mm Lüfter , dann ne Idee für den grossen der oben ist und halt irgend ne "Farbkombi". :-/




Schwarz & Weiss? <- Derzeit noch mein Favorit.

Schwarz & UV? <- Hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst.

Schwarz & Giftgrün?

Schwarz & Rot?_


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 2) Habt ihr mich heiß gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich Win7 nicht gleich testen wie damals Vista.
> [..]
> Wie läuft das mit dem Boot-Loader? Steht dann mein altes Vista wieder unter "Altes Windows Betriebssystem"
> wie es das freche Vista mit meinem guten alten XP gemacht hat damals? Oder integriert es sich
> diesmal sauber in den Vista Boot Loader und kann somit _wirklich_ restlos entfernt werden? (Partition formatieren und Eintrag ausm Boot-Loader)



Würde gerne nochmal meine Frage von Seite 4 aufwerfen und an die vielen Betatester weiterleiten .. hab jetzt auf den letzten 10 Seiten die ihr übers Wochenede verfasst habt O_o keine Antwort gefunden wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe. 

Die Frage bezieht sich darauf, ob Win7 halt wieder nen neuen BootLoader installiert der dann Probleme macht wenn ich Win7 entferne (eventuell) oder ob es sich in den vorhandenen Vista Bootloader integriert. Bzw ob man den Vista Bootloader "wiederherstellen" kann.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (19. Januar 2009)

Mhh, ich hab jetzt Windows 7 und Vista auf meinem PC installiert. Zuerst hab ich Vista installiert und dann Windows 7 auf einer anderen Partition. Jetzt kann ich Vista aber nicht mehr starten -.- In Windows 7 habe ich den Laufwerksbuchstaben der Vista-Partition auf F: geändert, da ich sonst nicht darauf zugreifen konnte... Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich Vista wieder ans Laufen kriege?? Oder soll ich nochmal alles plattmachen und 3 Partitionen erstellen: Vista, Win7 und Programme/Spiele/Musik etc? Wäre das sinnvoll??


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

was genau funktioniert denn nicht?

also wie weit kommst du im versuch vista zu starten?

geht win7 noch starten?

könnte ein problem sein mit dem bootloader und würde somit die wichtigkeit meiner frage untermauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

Lege mal die Windows VIStA CD ein und führe eine Reperatur durch, der VISTA bootloader scheint defekt zu sein.
Wenn du selbst mit dem abgesicherten Modus ins Windows VISTA nicht kommst.
Du kannst VISTA installieren ohne das du die 3. Parition verlierst, also deine Dateien.
Auch hilfreich ist immer eine BartPE RettungsCD, aber die gibts nur mit XP, wenn du eine CD hast kannst du eine livewindowsCD erstellen.
Damit dann ggf. Daten in VISTA sichern.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Wie keiner was zu meinem "Problem" was sagt.. Frechheit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

Wieso das 1200 Modden? Das ist doch schon Geil =)


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Joa , will aber dram rumbasteln und paar andere Farben haben =]

Steht ja auf Seite 15.. :-)_


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

Meine Meinung:

Wenn man schon an Modden denkt, wieso ein teures Teil holen? Ich denke Marke Eigenbau oder halt von nem "normalen" rumbasteln ist doch viel interessanter und reut kein Schw*** wenn man was kaputt macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stell dir du machst n WIndow rein oder so und kackst ab...gn8 =)

Aber wenns sein Muss, würde ich zu Rot tendieren (Auch wenn mein ganzes Zeu Blau leuchtet) Ich finde Rot strahlt Wärme aus und das machsts gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Aber wenns sein Muss, würde ich zu Rot tendieren (Auch wenn mein ganzes Zeu Blau leuchtet) Ich finde Rot strahlt Wärme aus und das machsts gemütlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt aufs Rot an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die meisten Rottöne machen eher aggressiv...nicht, dass man nen "Killerspiel" spielt und dann noch komplett austickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (19. Januar 2009)

naja, n paar bunte lichter in PC hängen hat für mich wenig mit modden zu tun ..

der sieht nach arbeit und modding aus. stylisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Naja , meine Favoriten sind 


Schwarz (ist das Antec ja) & Weiss

oder

Schwarz & UV


---

Nur muss ich mal schaun was ich dann mit dem riesen 250mm Lüfter oben mache >_<_


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> naja, n paar bunte lichter in PC hängen hat für mich wenig mit modden zu tun ..
> 
> der sieht nach arbeit und modding aus. stylisch.
> 
> ...


Stimmt und was das rot angeht, haste Recht, nicht das bei euch in DE sogar noch Sims verboten wirde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie keiner was zu meinem "Problem" was sagt.. Frechheit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir antworten doch alle - ich werd komplett ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viele haben Win7 installiert - keiner mag mir antworten 

@ Wagga
woher weißt du, dass der Bootloader schuld ist? Siehst du irgendwas was ich nicht sehe?!
er hat nirgends gesagt wo er hängen bleibt, vllt fängt er ja noch korrekt an zu das OS
zu booten und bricht dabei irgendwo ab .. who knows?! Ich find deine Vermutung vorschnell getroffen.


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dir antworten doch alle - ich werd komplett ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na ja sagen wirs mal so, wer mit ner Beta rummacht, muss sich nicht über solche Macken ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei Meditests, kacken manchmal Paar Ratten ab und na ja, es muss immer die "verlierer" geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein scheiss =)

Aber mehr als mitleid kann ich dir nicht geben, ich mag Betas einfach nicht, also OS / Treiber mässig, games sind da schon i.O. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

ist ja sehr nett, DASS du mir antwortest, vllt sag ich dir noch fix wo ich auf ne antwort hoffe drauf *g*



> claet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 2) Habt ihr mich heiß gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich Win7 nicht gleich testen wie damals Vista.
> ...



darauf warte ich auf ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Stimmt und was das rot angeht, haste Recht, nicht das bei euch in DE sogar noch Sims verboten wirde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns wurden bisher kaum Spiele verboten, nur viele Indiziert...was ja kein Verbot ist.

Aber mittlerweile sind die Spielehersteller dazu übergegangen für den dt. Markt zu zensieren...immer noch deutlich profitabler als nen Verbot oder Indizierung im so wichtigen und vorallendingen so großen Spielemarkt Deutschland.

Aber zum Glück gibt es immer Mittel und Wege...und wenn man sich die PEGI-Version imporiteren lässt *g*


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2009)

paini machs rot...haben wir doch schon zur Genüge drüber gequatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> paini machs rot...haben wir doch schon zur Genüge drüber gequatscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch wenn ich deinen post jetzt mal null verstehe und angst habe, dass er sich auf mich bezieht und ich irgendwas 
total übersehen habe - deine sig ist der hammer xD

bei mir sind satztzeichen übrigens wie papageien - nur als pärchen glücklich *g*


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

ich wohn in der Schweiz von daher gibet bei mir nur Pegi aufn Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Win7 Problem, am besten ins Betaforum von M$ denke dass muss es geben, denn wie es hier scheint schlummert in keinem ein Win7 Beta Guru =/ Evtl. auch nen Fred eröffnen, dann haste ned soviel Spam drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint, dass du mit der Orirignal Vista CD booten können müsstest (Deutsch korrekt=?)


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2009)

Keine Angst claet, ist ein Insider zwischen mir, painschkes, Soramac und einigen anderen die aufmerksam den alten Sticky verfolgt haben. Paini und ich hatten uns schon viel über das farbliche verändern des Antec unterhalten und wolltens so machen:
paini machts rot
ich machs grün wenn ichs habe
sori lässts blau (kA allerdings ob ers scho hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Und thx für das Signaturkompliment...musste herzlich lachen als ich das im WoW Allgemein gefunden hab...auf einen Thread mit "Graffickkate" im Titel


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

painschkes ich sags dir gleich: UV leuchtet recht schwach, zumindest bei mir. Ich hab 2x30cm Kaltlichtkathoden UV verbaut, das sieht man kaum, ohne Spaß. Außerdem hab ich noch 2x15cm blau, beide von Revoltec. Die blauen dagegen sind recht hell.

Wenn du kein blau willst (was mit am besten gefällt) würde ich grün oder orange nehmen, aber ganz ehrlich: Kauf dir lieber ein neues, billiges Gehäuse und modde das. 

Ich hab ein Gehäuse für 45€ gekauft, ohne alles, Tower mit 12 Einschüben, 4x120mm Lüfter möglich (auch eingebaut), das passt. Es war ein Noname "LAN-Gehäuse" mit Griff oben was recht praktisch sein kann. Dann wurde ein Fenster eingepasst, das Fenster mit einem Bild+Schablone sandgestrahlt und auf der anderen Seite lackiert. Zusätzlich die grünen LEDs von HDD/Power durch blaue ersetzt.


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

ich versuche meine frage jetzt nochmal ganz langsam zu schildern, das kann nämlich jeder nachgucken der Win7 installiert hat, und das sind hier jawohl ein paar. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, ihr habt Vista noch drauf. Wenn ihr bootet, kommt ihr irgendwann in ein Auswahlmenü wo ihr auswählen könnt welches OS gestartet werden soll. Wäre jetzt bitte irgendwer so freundlich mir mitzuteilen was da steht für Windows Vista? büddö büddö *liebguck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder steht da "Microsoft Windows Vista" (oder so öhnlich)
oder eben "frühere Microsoft Windows Version" (oder ähnlich)

das ist meine Frage - was ist der Fall?


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ich versuche meine frage jetzt nochmal ganz langsam zu schildern, das kann nämlich jeder nachgucken der Win7 installiert hat, und das sind hier jawohl ein paar. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, ihr habt Vista noch drauf. Wenn ihr bootet, kommt ihr irgendwann in ein Auswahlmenü wo ihr auswählen könnt welches OS gestartet werden soll. Wäre jetzt bitte irgendwer so freundlich mir mitzuteilen was da steht für Windows Vista? büddö büddö *liebguck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei meinem Desktop ist leider kein VISTA drauf sondern XP , nach der Installation stand dort: Frühere Windowsversion.
Ich denke das sich dies bei VISTA ähnlich verhalten wird.
Dieses erscheinte übrigens auch als ich vor Monaten VISTA installierte, da pasierte das gleiche mit XP.

Da VISTA leider nix mit meinem Brenner anfangen kann, habe ich dieses wieder deinstalliert.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Naja , mir gefällt der Lüfter hier tierisch.. :  Klick mich! 


der sieht im Antec schon recht geil aus , da es ja von innen auch schwarz ist.. Weiss&Schwarz sieht auch geil aus.. ach man.. °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

na, was spricht denn dagegen? Alpenföhn baut doch weiße Lüfter, oder wie hieß die Firma noch gleich?

Edit: Sag, sind bei dir nur die Lüfter beleuchtet ohne sonstiges und wie sind die bei dir alle mit Strom versorgt?


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

immerhin kümmert sich wer um meine frag, danke dafür wagga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber:
leider geht das an meiner frage vorbei. die frage bei mir war ja gerade, ob win7 das gleiche mit vista macht wie vista mit xp ..


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Naja , mir gehts darum.. die sollten halt schön leise sein - die Scythe Slipstream Teile sollen´s sein..


Mit den "Dingern" hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

Scythe Slipstream/SFlex und leise? Wer hat dir auch den Mist erzählt, die sind alles andere als leise! Die sind lautlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab selbst 4  Scythe SFlex 1200rpm 120x120x25 verbaut, du hörst wirklich nur was, wenn sie laufen, du sie in die Hand nimmst und direkt ans Ohr hältst, ansonsten lautlos, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, wenn du da zu sägen anfängst, dann solltest du in jeden Fall alles rausnehmen. Alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig.



Werd ich auch nicht. Ich werde bloß die Nieten auf der unterseite aufbohren und die eine Seite des schachtes leicht aufbiegen. Das heist die Späne bleiben alle drausen.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_K , hast nen Shop wo´s die mit Weiß gibt? Bin zu Faul zum suchen grad ~.~


Nur weiss ich immernoch nich was ich mit dem riesen Lüfter obendrauf mache , den kann man ja nicht austauschen soweit ich weiss.. :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

kA, ich hab sie von Alternate in schwarz. Bin jetzt erstmal ne Weile weg.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Okay , muss ich wohl doch selber googlen >_<_


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

lol, es gehen gar keine Threads mehr auf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles hier rein xD


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Hehe , stimmt =]


Achman.. muss mir wirklich mal was überlegen - will dran rumbasteln °_°_


----------



## claet (19. Januar 2009)

ich mach feierabend - schönen abend allerseits - bis morgen


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> immerhin kümmert sich wer um meine frag, danke dafür wagga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit sicherheit denn Win7 wird als neueres Proodukt angezeigt als Vista, das war im neuen Tomshardware Win7 Vorstellungsthema der fall...von daher denke ich, dass es auch bei Vista somacht, denn auch der Loadscreen soll angeblich anders aussehen und das ganze Prog wurde mehr oder minder neu geschrieben, weshalb also das "alte" von Vista beibehalten und darauf Win7 Proggen?


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> mit sicherheit denn Win7 wird als neueres Proodukt angezeigt als Vista, das war im neuen Tomshardware Win7 Vorstellungsthema der fall...von daher denke ich, dass es auch bei Vista somacht, denn auch der Loadscreen soll angeblich anders aussehen und das ganze Prog wurde mehr oder minder neu geschrieben, weshalb also das "alte" von Vista beibehalten und darauf Win7 Proggen?


Ich denke auch das er alle Versionen älter als Win7 als "Frühere Windowsversion" abstempelt,
obwohl ich dies etwas scheiße finde, warum kann er die alten Einträge nicht einfach so lassen?

Stellt euch mal vor ihr habt auf eurem PC:
Windows 2000
Windows XP
Windows VISTA
drauf.
Und installiert dann Win 7 Beta dann habt ihr aufeinmal:
Frühere Windowsversion
Frühere Windowsversion
Frühere Windowsversion
Windows 7
Wer wird daraus noch schlau, außer mit voriger Notiz oder starken Überlegen was nun was ist.
Man kanns zwar klar mit easyBCD wieder ändern, aber meiner Meinung sehr umständlich, warum muss Windows daran überhaupt fummeln?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt es is ne Beta, das kann man sicherlich noch als Änderungswunsch angeben. Ausserdem gibt es für mich keinen grund, mehr als 2 OS aufm Rechner zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> wie gesagt es is ne Beta, das kann man sicherlich noch als Änderungswunsch angeben. Ausserdem gibt es für mich keinen grund, mehr als 2 OS aufm Rechner zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe auch aktuell nur 2.
aber manche haben halt 
XP, VISTA, noch ne Linuxversion und 7.
Ich werde mir Ubuntu auch nochmals näher zur Brust nehmen, die paar Probleme müssen doch lösbar sein.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

mal off-topic (wo wir eh sind)

Ich hab gerade sowohl die G9 als auch die Lachesis angeschlossen um mal die Unterschiede direkt zu vergleichen (auch wenn die Lachesis eh spinnt).

Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: Die Lachesis ist deutlich länger (ca. 2,5cm), aber der Ringfinger und der kleine Finger sind in einer im Vergleich zur G9 sehr unangenehmen Haltung, da die Maus auch für Linkshänder geeignet ist und somit symetrisch. 
Die war meine Wahl aufgrund des exzellenten Tastenrades (MicroGear) und, was entscheidend zum Kauf beitrug, die Tasten sind, wie normal für Razer typisch, nach innen gewölbt. Das ist ein Feature welches ich nichtmehr missen möchte.


Edit @ painschkes: Einen pro Lüfter oder einer für alle?


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Ne , die sind so übereinander gesteckt , 3 Stk glaub ich.. mach morgen mal nen Bild (find die Kamera grad net <.<) 



Aber die Slipstream Teile gibts ja komplett nur in Schwarz :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

na das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein. Bei Gehäuselüftern ist das umlackieren enorm einfach, ich hatte da mal ein super Tutorial, ist wirklich nicht schwer. Kannst also kaufen und weiß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suchs, falls ich es finde poste ich es dir natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Bitteschön: Klick


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Hm , das ist natürlich ne noch bessere Idee - da könnt ich mir sogar selber ne Farbe im Baumerk o.ä aussuchen.. Danke für den Tipp! =]

Hm , dannt vllt nur noch nen paar Kabel"abdeckungen" damit ich da nicht die ganzen Rot-Gelb-Schwarzen Kabel hin und her liegen habe.. _


----------



## pampam (19. Januar 2009)

Schau mal bei caseking.de rein, da findet man so einiges^^


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Jo da war ich schon , aber ohne wirkliche Idee bringts nicht viel =]_


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo da war ich schon , aber ohne wirkliche Idee bringts nicht viel =]_


Das schwarze sieht doch auch super aus.
Willst du deinen Zalaman entsorgen *g*
Oder geht´s um Gehäuselüfter?
Mir würde das schwarz gefallen, das streichen wäre mir ehrlich zuviel Aufwand.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Der  Zalman wird auch rausfliegen , ja =]

Mir gehts in erster Linie um die Gehäuselüfter und einige Kabel. 


Und dann brauch ich noch ne Idee wegen dem fetten Lüfter oben drauf , aber da könnt ich auch einfach die blaue LED auslassen , und ihn einfach "Schwarz" seine Runden drehen lassen.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

klar, könntest machen. Dann ganz ohne Beleuchtung oder wie? Ich sags dir gleich, das sieht mit Fenster beschissen aus. Zumindest bei mir wenn ich meine ausschalte.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Nein nein , schon mit beleuchtung - Ich post gleich mal sowas ähnliches wie ich es dann meine.. muss es nur finden >_<_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich kann Kaltlichtkathoden nur empfehlen, leuchten wirklich sehr gleichmäßig und leuchtstark (aber nicht störend) aus.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Also so zB. 


Gehäuselüfter : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kabel : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Und vllt iwas noch mit UV Licht , denn als Gehäuselüfter hab ich ihn hier ins Auge gefasst :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

WAS um alles in der Welt sind das für Kabel? UV-Aktiv? Falls ja, muss ich mir SOFORT solche bestellen!!


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Muss ich auch noch raussuchen , ist ja auch ne kostenfrage für mich =]

Aber würde sicher passen , oder? ALLE (ausser der grosse) so Orange, die Kabel und der Lüfter? Mir geht das blau wirklich aufn Kranz.. :-/_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

wie ich schon sagte: Mir gefällt orange sehr gut, nur hab ich bei mir noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den PC entsprechend zu modden. Von den als Kaltlichtkathoden erhältlichen Farben gefällt mir eben blau am besten.

Meine hinteren Lüfter (2x120mm) seh ich wegen dem Scythe Mugen nichtmehr. Vor den vorderen ist ein Grill, und den werd ich sicher nicht orange lackierne.

Aber beim 1200 sieht das sicher gut aus. Aber wenn dann so ein richtig knalliges orange. Musst dann auf jeden Fall mal Bilder posten. Ich denk auch, dass es passen würde.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Naja , dauert nen paar Tage - dann werd ich mir das Zeug mal holen.. ich nehm die Scythe Slipstream Dinger , ne Neonorangefarbene Spraydose und die Kabel.. nur bei den Kabel muss ich noch googlen - keine gefunden bis jetzt.. °_°_


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus Painschkes, das wird schon. Solche Gedanken werde ich mir auch mal machen, wenn ich mir meinen nächsten PC zulege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir heute auch ein wenig Mühe gegeben, um mein Kabel-Management in meinem PC zu verbessern. Was anderes zu tun hab ich sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hab ich nen Vor- und Nachhervergleich:

Vorher:                                                                                                                          



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie findet ihrs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wo noch ein wenig gewurschtel ist, ist unten rechts im gehäuse, aber da sind die Kabel zu kurz um´s besser zu verlegen. Und das Problem mit der Grafikkarte hab ich denk ich auch behoben. Die Festplatte ist jetzt oben, unter dem DVD-Brenner. Und die zwischenwand unten, hab ich rausgenommen, indem ich einfach von ausen die Nieten aufgebohrt habe. Das heist ich hab jetzt genug Platz, sogar für 2 Grakas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der 6 Pin auf 8 Pin Adapter sollte auch bald ankommen, und die Grafikkarte auch so ca. Mitte der Woche.

Alles wird gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Hui , riesen Unterschied!

Hast dir Mühe gegeben , finds super! =]



Na siehste , wendet sich alles zum guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

ich finds auch klasse. Das mit der Graka wird auch, also passt doch alles. So solls sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Wie er nix zu meine Post sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber naja , jetzt hab ich wenigstens nen Farbkonzept und wenn´s mir doch nicht gefällt hol ich mir ne Schwarze Spraydose und dann ist´s auch wieder wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

achso, ja klar, auch toll painschkes =) Hört sich gut an, bin echt mal gespannt, wie es aussieht. Aber ich glaub, die SFlex sind noch besser als die Slipstream, die haben zumindest nen größeren Luftdurchfluss. Ich hab 4 davon verbaut und höre nichts.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_K , dann die - obwohl die krass teurer sind :-/ <- /Edit : Okay , geirrt.. aber sag mal - welche hast du?  Klick mich!  

Naja , wird schon.. ich hoffe der CPU-Lüfter pass zum Konzept .__.


Und nen schönes Neonorange muss ich noch raussuchen :-X_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

das sind sie leider mit knapp 15€ das Stück. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass die Slipstream nicht auch sehr gut wären, nicht falsch verstehen!


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Und welche davon hast du?  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

Scythe SFlex 1200rpm 120x120x25, also bei deinem Link die obersten.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Perfekt , davon bräuch ich dann 2 - denn ich denk vorne sieht man die eh nicht , da brauch ich dann was mit LED.. vllt sowas in der Art? 

 Klick mich! 



Damit die 3 vorne , also die hier : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann dazu passen.. _


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

die Halterung sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, wird man aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht sehen. Ansonsten toll! Bin echt gespannt (und für heute weg)


Edit: Überleg dir auch nochmal das Schwarz/Weiß. Ich hab eben das hier entdeckt: Klick


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Also wenn du alles so machst wie du das sagst, muss ich sagen find ich das sehr stylisch. Möcht dann auch gern Fotos sehen wenns fertig ist. 

Wenn ich demnächst mal Geld hab wollte ich auch mal bisschen bei mir am Case rummodden. Weiss jemand ob das mit dem CoolerMaster 330 Elite gut geht, oder sollte ich mir nen anderes, günstigeres kaufen?

PS: Die Lüfter die du nicht mehr brauchst kannst ja mir schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Du willst doch was ganz leises Painschkes. Ich hab mal für dich ein wenig gegooglet, und das gefunden:
http://www.ichbinleise.de/product_info.php...77659de97b3dcbc


Hier der Bericht dazu:
http://www.tweakpc.de/forum/erfahrungs-und...40-netzeil.html

Kannst ja andere LED´s ranbaun und umlackieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2009)

er will doch kein blau. Leider nichts Franky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Klar , wenn du mir nen bissl dafür bezahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber vllt will Wagga ihn ja *g*

----

Ich hoffe mal das das was wird °_°

----


Google doch einfach mal , lässt sich sicher was machen bei deinem - und wenn du nichts findest so wie ich zu meinem , hol dir auch nen paar Ratschläge =]_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Wie viel Euro muss man denn ca. einplanen fürs Modden? Reichen 50 - 100? Sollte dann wirklich richtig was hermachen, alle Kabel ausgetauscht, Lüfter etc.

Edit: Ich seh grad das vorne bei mir noch ein Lüfter reinpassen soll, aber das ist der HDD-Kasten/Käfig. Wie soll man da einen Lüfter durch bekommen? 
Edit2: Was willst denn für die Lüfter haben? Brauch nur 2 x 120mm mit am liebsten blauem leuchten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Meinst du meine "alten" dann ausm Antec 1200? Hm k.A sach mir was =]

Werden dann natürlich auf hochglanz poliert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Ja ich mein schon die alten. Die neuen wohl eher nicht ;-) 

Sind die eigentlich "leise"? Möcht jetzt nicht so welche haben die laut sind, möcht meinen PC richtig silent werden lassen. Hmm vom Preis... keine Ahnung.. wenn ich so im Internet rumschaue gibts da ja Preise von 4 bis 15€ oder mehr. 

Kann man die überhaupt in einen andern PC einbauen? Kann ja sein das die extra auf das Antec 1200 zugeschnitten sind. 

Auf hochglanz polieren, wie nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss meinen PC auch mal wieder polieren, auf dem Gehäuse sieht man ja wirklich jeden Fingerabdruck etc. Siehtt richtig schmierig aus.


Weiss eigentlich jemand ob man sich Seitenteile einzeln kaufen kann? Glaub um meins zu zersägen und nen Window reinzubauen schaff ich nicht.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich ist der Lüfter meiner neuen GTX 280 leise... Nicht so ein Föhn wie meine alte ATI 4870.


Btw, wisst ihr was SILENT-PC ist? xD Wenn ich meinen Laptop unten aufschraube und auf den Kopf lege. Dann schaltet sich der Lüfter komplett aus o.O Dann hört man nur noch das Festplattengeräusch. Ist ganz praktisch, wenn man über Nacht was runterläd.   ^.^


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Meine 9800GT ist auch nicht grad die leiseste. Aber da ich mir eh bald ne neue kaufe mach ich mir da keine Gedanken drüber. Nur soll der PC Mitte/Ende dieses Jahres wirklich Silent sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Shefanix , die Lüfter sind leise =]

Wenn nicht kaufst du einfach neue , bevor du meine "alten" gebrauchten Dinger hier nimmst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind auch standart 120mm Lüfter , also passen sie auch bei dir =]



Zu den Windows / Seitenteilen :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Okay werde dann mal neue Lüfter kaufen. Dachte da an ne Combo aus den beiden: *hinten* und: *vorne*. Würde das farblich wohl passen?


Seitenteile gibt es natürlich mal wieder nicht für mein billig Gehäue... werd ich wohl oder übel doch selbst Hand anlegen müssen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der Lüfter meiner neuen GTX 280 leise... Nicht so ein Föhn wie meine alte ATI 4870.




hm, wie laut war deine 4870?^^ 

könntest du das etwas mehr beschreiben?

nich dass ich morgen-falls mein PC endlich kommt- nen Herzinfarkt bekomme weil in meinem Zimmer ein Airbus die Landebahn verlässt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde die Combo gut, 

Grün+Blau liegen nah beieinander, mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Du musst aber schon sagen von welchem Hersteller du die 4870 bekommst. Gibt da schon einige Unterschiede wegen Lautstärke. Ich sag mal die von HIS sind am leisesten. Bei dem Rest weiss ich nicht so genau.


----------



## Gnolius (19. Januar 2009)

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Siehe bitte Thread von Mir .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Bin noch am überlegen wegen der Kombo. Hell solls auf jedenfall sein. Wollte auch noch 2 x 2 Kaltlichtkathoden reinsetzen bloss da weiss ich nun wirklich nicht welche Farben.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2009)

_Ja , die Kombi passt so =]

Boah , bin schon ganz heiss jetzt.. muss nur auf Knete warten ~.~_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

Ich muss auch aufs Geld warten... aber wenns kommt werden erstmal jede Menge sachen bestellt. Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Festplatte, Mauspad, Headset, mehr RAM und dann noch ne Menge zum Modden. Mein armer Geldbeutel T_T


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte erst eine HIS bestellt, da die dann aber net verfügbar war, habbich ne Powercolor genommen


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

Die PSR (problems step Recorder) finde ich bei Problemen genial, er erstellt automatisch aus den Elementen die man ausführt und anklickt Screenschots und versieht sie mit entsprechenenden Text, finde ich genial, wenn man einen Fehlerrekonstruierung erstellen will damit dann andere evtl. zur Problemlösung Mithelfen können.
Ich finds einfach nur genial, da es eine HTMLDatei ist kann diese erstellte Zip eigentlich auch jeder PC öffnen.
Da hat M$ mal nachgedacht!
Wenn ihr es testen wollt gebt in die Windowssuche "*psr*" ein ohne " ".
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Die von mir war von Club3D. Naja, wie soll ich die Lautstärke beschreiben? 

Hmmm, lauter als mein komplettest restilches System zusammen O.O Im Idle eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit vom 63%, unter Last war die so ca. bei 86%. Und glaub mir, das ist laut.


----------



## Gnolius (19. Januar 2009)

Platze dann auch hier nochmal rein :


Hei hab da nen kleines Problem , und zwar wolle ich WoW starten und dann erzählt er mir das er kein Anzeigetreiber findet. Gut geguckt ob meine Graka festsitzt ; keine Probleme. WoW, Fm09 lassen sich nicht Starten weil irgendwas mit der Graka nicht stimmt obwohl heute morgen noch alles ging :x.


System : 6400+
Asus Hd 4850
4GB Ram
Vista Hp 32-BIt


Im Geräte Manager steht das alles in Ordnung sei , und Asus Smartdocotor zeigt auch keine Probs.


Bitte um Hilfe sad.gif


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

hmpfr. na dann werd ich morgen mal schaun, 

und wenn´s mir auch zu laut is dann dreh ich am rad bisses nimmer geht, 

erst 2 wochen warten und dann mit gehörschutz zocken müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Bendenke, meine war Kaputt. Vielleicht war es deswegen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

hoffentlich war sie deswegen lauter als normal, 

aber ich hab in verschiedenen foren gelesen, dass die hd 4870 doch sehr laut sein soll.

ich hoffe, es is net zu extrem, aber vllt helfen die 2 gehuselüfter, dass der lüfter von der Graka net zu viel machen muss und der dann leiser is.

lalala lassen wir uns überraschen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2009)

So extrem laut wird die nun auch wieder nicht sein. Ich höre meinen PC nur wenn ich grade nicht im TS bin, weil ich dann kein Headset aufhabe. Wenn dich das stört mach einfach lauter Musik an oder so. Im schlimmsten Fall bauste nen andern Lüfter drauf, wodurch aber die Garantie futsch ist.


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Die von mir war von Club3D. Naja, wie soll ich die Lautstärke beschreiben?
> 
> Hmmm, lauter als mein komplettest restilches System zusammen O.O Im Idle eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit vom 63%, unter Last war die so ca. bei 86%. Und glaub mir, das ist laut.


Ich habe eine 4850 von C3D, und kann das nicht bestätigen, der BoxedCPUkühler ist laut, mehr aber auch nicht.
Oder handelt es sich bei deiner um eine OC.
Meine damalige 7600 GT 256 VRAM APG8x war auch flüsterleise.
Bei Standarteinstellungen, weder über- noch untertaktet!
MFG,Wagga
@ Gnolius: mal mit GPU-Z die Temperatur gecheckt.
Neuste Treiber versucht, wenns nicht hilft den Vorgänger des jetzigen?
Mal evtl. ein Betatreiber oder ein Alternativtreiber (omega).
Temperatur sollte nicht höher als 90 Grad sein unter last.
Bei <8er Serie bzw. 3/4er bei ATI nicht höher 60 Grad.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

Naja, meine Garantie wollt ich eig noch a bissl behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich denke auch dass die lautstärke annehmbar sein wird.

ich geh nun ins bett und hoffe, dass die Post morgen ein schönes Päckchen dabei hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Naja, meine Garantie wollt ich eig noch a bissl behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du Daheim bist und aufmachst ja ansonsten ist ein orangenes Kärtchen drin und musst ggf. ein tag warten und selbst abholen!
Tipp: Wenn nicht daheim nachbarn informieren, der soll gucken!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

Zum Glück habbich morgen keine Schule^^

Werd mich also morgen strategisch günstig hinter der Tür postieren und den netten Postboten empfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (19. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Zum Glück habbich morgen keine Schule^^
> 
> Werd mich also morgen strategisch günstig hinter der Tür postieren und den netten Postboten empfangen
> 
> ...



Strategisch... hm... also du schläfst mit dem Schlafsack vor der Tür?^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2009)

neeein xD ich meinte morgen! Also morgen früh^^

Von unsrem Küchenfenster kann man die Eingangstür beobachten, alo schön frühstücken und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Januar 2009)

Bist du dir überhaupt sicher das er kommt? ^.^


----------



## Wagga (19. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Bist du dir überhaupt sicher das er kommt? ^.^


Kann man doch mit Onlineparketverfolgung feststellen wenn es am Vortag das "Zentrale Postzentrum" des ortes erreicht hat kann man mit einer lieferung zu 95% rechnen.
Bei Amazon innerhalb 1 Tag nach Standartversand.
Alternate 2 tage Standartversand.
Express oder Overnightversand ist extrem teuer und meist unnötig!


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Wagga , willst du meinen "alten" Zalman? Freundschaftspreis von 100&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Spass - ich freu mich schon auf die neuen Teile jetzt muss ich nurnoch diese Orangenen Neon-Kabel finden =]



/Edit : ich hab sie  Klick mich! 


Aber iwie hab ich das Gefühl das die für WaKü sind >_<_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

najah, bis jetzt warer zwar noch net da, aber wie Wagga sagt, 

gestern war das Paket im Zentrallager, 

und jetzt steht da, "in Zustellung". 


@Painschkes: Die Kabel sehn ja goil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, ich hab auch das Gefühl dass die für Wasserschläuche sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Hoffentlich nicht :-/


Dann wird er wohl zu dir unterwegs sein =]


/Edit : Ach rofl.. schau mal was da steht -_-


Zitat vom Text der Seite :* Tipp:* Natürlich lässt sich der Knickschutz auch nutzen, um dem Kabelchaos im Computer den Kampf anzusagen. Der Phantasie sind beim Einsatz dieser farbigen Alleskönner keine Grenzen gesetzt.
_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

Hehe^^

Wer sucht der findet! 

Das muss aber ganz klein gestanden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Naja wenigstens bin ich beruhigt und weiss das es jetzt so klappt =]_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

*hechel* bitte ein sauerstoffzelt an mich!

das paket is aber schwer^^ Immerhin isses da! Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: Jeder der sich das Case kaufen will: KAUFEN!!! man sieht das geil aus cO


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Kannst nochmal die Teile schreiben die du gekauft hast? =]

Freut mich das er da ist! _


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

Das habbich mir bestellt:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Tray 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit  

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX

CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775                                                       

RAM: 4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-8500 Platinum, CL5                                                 

Netzteil: BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E6                                                  

Gehäuse: Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z ohne Netzteil    

Laufwerk: LG GH22NP20 schwarz bare                     

Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache    

Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 4870 GDDR5 1024MB


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Hui , dann freu dich schonmal auf die Power =]


Kannst ja nachher mal nen "Testbericht" abgeben.._


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

äham, *hust*

nachdem der n00b es geschafft hat, ihn zum laufen zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja, ich bau erstmal alles ab und dann wieder auf... und dann noch alles installieren, 
heute wird mir net langweilig^^


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Hehe , machst du schon =]_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich brauche Eure Hilfe, 

als ich eben die Treiber fürs Mb installieren wollte, kam nach dem Auto-restart folgende Fehlermeldung:

command.com/P/E:256

 edit: also genau steht da folgendes:
" Bad or Missing Command Interpret:
Command.com /P /E:256
Enter the Full Shell Command Line:"


weiß wer rat?

Aus den Beiträgen die google ausspuckt, werd ich nich schlau ^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

Painschkes welchen CPU-Lüfter hattest du denn? Für meinen anderen Rechner könnte ich durchaus einen gebrauchen, egal ob neu oder nicht. Bei meinem normalen von dem aus ich schreibe hab ich nen Scythe Mugen 2, aber auf den anderen ein Freezer 7 Pro, bei dem Rechner wollte ich aber dicke übertakten da es nichts macht, wenn die CPU abraucht (E2200), nur sollte dazu nen anderer Kühler her.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Den hier : Klick mich! 


So sieht jetzt meine "Zusammenstellung" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So , jetzt brauch ich nurnoch 3 leise für vorne mit Orangener LED =]_


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Hi, ich brauche Eure Hilfe



_Kommst du ins BIOS? Wenn ja - musst du bei Boot Device dein Laufwerk auf den ersten Platz legen , sollte dann eigentlich funktionieren =]_


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

1. DVD-LaufwerK/Brenner
2. Festplatte 1
3. Festplatte 2 oder Floppy
4. Floppy oder leer
Dann F10 oder im letzten Reiter: Exit oder Beenden : Auswählen:
Speichern und Beenden .
Dann neustarten:
Dann bei einlegter Windows CD eine beliebige Taste drücken!


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Was sagst du zu meiner "Zusammenstellung" Wagga? =]

Und willst meinen "alten" Zalman? 100&#8364; Freundschaftspreis - ne Spass , der lagert dann erstmal im Schrank denk ich.._


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Hi, ich brauche Eure Hilfe,
> 
> als ich eben die Treiber fürs Mb installieren wollte, kam nach dem Auto-restart folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...



Weil du vielleicht im Bios angegeben hat, daß er zuerst von CD booten soll und noch beim Autorestart naturgemäß die Treiber-CD im Laufwerk hast und er natürlich mit dieser nichts anfangen kann?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

genau das war das Problem^^ bin ich dann aber später auch drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm, derr PC läuft soweit, muss nur noch passenden Treiber für wlan-karte finden.


Hab noch ne Frage:

Eigentlich sollte doch im Geräte-Manager bei meiner Grafikkarte net "Standart VGA-Grafikkarte" stehn oder?^^

Ich hab iwie das Gefühl, dass die Treiber auf der CD net zur Graka passen.....


Kann mir wer ne Seite posten, wo ich den passenden Treiber bekomme? 
Über Treiber-Update im Gerate-Mng. kommt nur raus, dass der Treiber aktuell is, 
trotzdem wird im G-Mng. die Karte mit nem "!" geführt -.-


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Gehe doch auf amd.com oder nvidia.de
Und gebe dein Betriebssystem an und suche nach deiner Grafikkarte.
Achte bei VISTA auf 32 bzw. 64 bit.

z.b: ATI 4850 sowie 4870 haben den Treiber: ATI 4800er Series 
ATI-Treiber
VISTA 32 Bit ATI 4850 Treiber
64 bit VISTA 4850 Treiber
NVIDIA folgt gleich!
NVIDIA auswahl: Treiber
Ich denke das bei NVIDIA es selbsterklärend ist, einfach die Serie wählen.
z.b : 200er für 260,280,290.
8Series für: 8600,8800,8500 u.s.w.
9Series für: 9600GT/S, 9800GX2,9300,9400 ...
Unter M gibts die MobileKarten: Für Notebooks! Hast du keins, finger weg!
Bei NVIDIA: Drauf achten das man vorher das richtige OS gewählt hat!
@painschkes; Meinst du die PC-Zusammenstellungen?
Die sind top, aber leider habe ich schon meinen PC, sonst würde ich mir einen holen, wenn ich im Lotto gewinn, schmeiß ich den aus dem Fenster und hole mir den untersten für 2,5t€
Der Zalaman ist mir für 100 zu teuer: Ich bekomme ich für 60 € neu mit Paste und für 5 € mehr noch ne Tube Klebstoff zum Schnüffeln *g*.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Wie Wagga diesmal *mich* ignoriert :-(

Ne Spass , boah bin ich schon auf die Farbkombi gespannt.. =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Mit nem (!), schau mal ob Stromkabel sitzen... 

Btw, heut ist mein 6 auf 8 pin Adapter gekommen. Das paket war ungefair (lxbxh) 60x60x30, für einen Mini-Stecker der ungefair 15 cm lang ist xD  Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann bin ich happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Mit nem (!), schau mal ob Stromkabel sitzen...
> 
> Btw, heut ist mein 6 auf 8 pin Adapter gekommen. Das paket war ungefair (lxbxh) 60x60x30, für einen Mini-Stecker der ungefair 15 cm lang ist xD  Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte
> 
> ...


Hast du es nicht zusammen und beim gleichen Händler bestellt?


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Ne hatte er nicht , oder doch? °_°

Wagga hast du mich auch Ignore? :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

painschkes ich bin auch gespannt. Ich hab bei mir heut auch was lustiges gemacht, ich hab kurzerhand meine externe Festplatte "geschält" und in den Rechner gestopft. Wurde direkt super erkannt, alle Daten sind noch vorhanden. Außerdem hab ich mein Kabelmanagement für den Airflow optimiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Neee, die Grafikkarte ist von Hardwareversand, aber da es ein Umtausch ist, dauert es ja ein bissl länger. Muss nur noch warten, bis HWV sie zu mir schickt.
Und den adapter hab ich von K&M Elektronik bestellt. Den gabs bei Hardwareversand leider nicht.

Hab für dieses ding 18&#8364; gezahlt O.O aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt einen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Bild vom Kabelmanagement plx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Boah ich bin schon total gespannt -__- Ich hoffe das die Teile dann alle halbwegs gleichzeitig ankommen.. für die Spraydose brauch ich ja nur innen Baumarkt gehen =]_


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ne hatte er nicht , oder doch? °_°
> 
> Wagga hast du mich auch Ignore? :-(_


*Die Ignorliste durchsucht*
Keine Fund vorhanden, ne warum`?
Schon wieder was übersehen?
Ich glaub ich gehöre ins Bett.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

argh, ist schlecht im Moment da die Kamera nicht im Haus ist. Mit meinem Handy wirds mehr schlecht als Recht, aber man sieht nur noch das ATX-Kabel, das kann ich nicht zwischen Lüfter/Netzteil entlangführen da mein Lüfter zu fett ist.

Stell dir einfach nen PC ohne sichtbare Kabel vor. (ATX und 4PWM von Mugen ausgenommen)


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Funk-Strom? O.O


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Funk-Strom? O.O


Intel entwickelt gerade was mit der eine kabellose Stromübertragung möglich ist.
Ne 100 Watt Glühbirne brachten sie (glaub Funk war es) zum leuchten, da ist noch Potenzial drin.
Bald läuft der PC genzlich ohne Kabel :-)
Das gibt einen geilen Airflow.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

na klaaar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, ich hab mit Kabelbinder die Kabel an der Oberseite festgemacht, und dann führen sie in den Laufwerkschächten nach unten an allen Laufwerken vorbei. Auf dem Boden liegen dann noch die Kabel zur Grafikkarte. Man sieht also beinahe keine Kabel wnen man in das Fenster schaut. 

CPU-Lüfter Kabel hab ich eben ein wenig zusammengerollt und fixiert, das ATX-Kabel ist auch verschwunden, es hat doch mit Ach und Krach gepasst.


Edit:



Wagga schrieb:


> Das gibt einen geilen Airflow.




höhö, meinem Airflow steht nun auch kein einziges Kabel mehr im Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Saubere Arbeit zahlt sich aus, in diesem Fall mit ein paar °C weniger wie ich hoffe.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Schon wieder was übersehen?



_Naja , war nur ne Frage wie du meine Zusammenstellung  hier  in der Mitte findest =]_


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> najah, bis jetzt warer zwar noch net da, aber wie Wagga sagt,
> 
> gestern war das Paket im Zentrallager,
> 
> ...


Das heißt das der Postbote unterwegs ist und er bald bei dir klingelt!


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Ey , ich fühl mich verarscht Wagga _


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

hehe, schapinske und seine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe...oder wie hieß dieser Nichtsnutz aus dem PC-Technikforum noch gleich, der alles kursiv schreibt und von dem nur Müll kommt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Warum?
Ich finde Sie die Zusammenstellung sehr gut, auch wenn Sie mit dem Neospray, es sich nach einer Menge sauerei anhört.
Willst du dir wirklich antuen?
Mit dem Umlackieren?
Gibts da nix fertiges in der Farbe?
Schick bild wenns Fertig ist man kann es sich sonst schwer vorstellen!
Ich würde den 1. so lassen und der 2 ist doch schon organge.

Aber ich glaub ich bin nicht so anspruchsvoll wie andere hier.
Mir geht´s primär um Leistung bei guter Soundkulisse.
Und wäre der Boxed nicht so laut mit dem schleifenden Geräusch und hätte Übertaktungspotenzial, würde ich die 70 € ehrlich gesagt eher saren als ausgeben, ich bestelle aber erst wenn ich wieder gesund bin, habe keine Lust an der Erde rumzukriechen, mit Husten und sowieso Beinschmerzen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

also ich glaub, das wird richtig fetzig. Freu mich schon auf das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Hab auch schon Weisse Kabel gesehn , die dann abends wegen UV-Kaltlichtdioden so "lila" leuchten.. auch nett =]_


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab auch schon Weisse Kabel gesehn , die dann abends wegen UV-Kaltlichtdioden so "lila" leuchten.. auch nett =]_


Ist UV-Licht nicht eher gesundheitsschädigend.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

hehe, jetzt ignoriert "_schapinske_" meinen Post, weil er die Wahrheit nicht ertragen kann.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

@Wagga: Wenn UV gesundheitsschädlich wär, müsste man sich vor der Sonne in Acht nehmen. So arg leuchten die Dinger nciht.


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Ist ja schädlich, im hochsommer sollst du nicht zu lange in die Sonne liegen wegen Sonnenbrandgefahr, zu mindestens nicht ohne Sonnencreme.
Und Sonnenbrand kommt vorallem von UV-B und UV-A Strahlen.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Man braucht sich wirklich nicht wundern, wenn in diesem Thread mal ein Post verloren geht. Ich hätte an Painschkes stelle, ein neues Thread aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ist ja schädlich, im hochsommer sollst du nicht zu lange in die Sonne liegen wegen Sonnenbrandgefahr, zu mindestens nicht ohne Sonnencreme.
> Und Sonnenbrand kommt vorallem von UV-B und UV-A Strahlen.



Wagga übertreibst du nicht ein wenig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde ja dann schon gegrillt sein, da ich ne dicke fette schwarzlicht-röhre in meinem Zimmer hängen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

Wagga den PC will ich sehen welcher dir nen Sonnenbrand auf die Haut brennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar ist zuviel UV schädlich, aber das sind ja soo geringe Mengen, da kommt selbst bei Wolkendecke mehr UV-Strahlung durch das Fenster als aus dem PC.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Durchs PC-Spielen braun werden währe auch nicht schlecht ^.^


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Ok,es war leicht übertrieben*g*


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Durchs PC-Spielen braun werden währe auch nicht schlecht ^.^


Dann würden die komischen kommentare wie: Käsweiß durchs Computerspielen, gehe mal  dich Sonnen aufhören *g*.
Oder gehe mal an die frische Luft.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Ne Soariel , ich ignorier dich nicht =]

Ich bleib bei meinem Orange / Schwarz - dann kann ich auch ohne "Probleme" die G15 nehmen anstatt die blaue Roccat Vaio (oder wie die heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).._


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2009)

hehe, neinnein, die heißt Velo, Roccat VELO!!!

Naja, das orange der G15 störte mich anfangs auch, da sowohl mein PC als auch die Lachesis blau waren. Jetzt passts aber mit der G9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Naja , die G15 passt dann zum Rundumkonzept =]


Dann noch ne schicke maus , obwohl ich da auch bei "meiner" Roccat Kone bleiben könnte und "mein" Bildschirm wird dann auch "nur" Schwarz sein - also passt alles.. muss ich nurnoch meine 4870 kaputt machen , Geld zurück geben lassen und etwas draufzahlen und mir dann die farblich passende GTX280 holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HAHAHAHAHA *Teufliche Lache* °_°




Bildchen : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Käsweiß durchs Computerspielen, gehe mal  dich Sonnen aufhören *g*.
> Oder gehe mal an die frische Luft.


Stimmt ^^ im sommer bin ich fast nie gebräunt fast immer weiss, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An was das Wohl liegen würde mhhhhmm ^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Neee, die Grafikkarte ist von Hardwareversand, aber da es ein Umtausch ist, dauert es ja ein bissl länger. Muss nur noch warten, bis HWV sie zu mir schickt.
> Und den adapter hab ich von K&M Elektronik bestellt. Den gabs bei Hardwareversand leider nicht.
> 
> Hab für dieses ding 18&#8364; gezahlt O.O aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt einen.
> ...



Sag mal, bist du narrisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18 Euro für einen Adapter?

Schau mal hier:

http://www.ichbinleise.de/Kabel/Kabeladapt...pter::3343.html

Edit: Du meinst wohl mit Versand, oder?



painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , die G15 passt dann zum Rundumkonzept =]
> 
> 
> Dann noch ne schicke maus , obwohl ich da auch bei "meiner" Roccat Kone bleiben könnte und "mein" Bildschirm wird dann auch "nur" Schwarz sein - also passt alles.. muss ich nurnoch meine 4870 kaputt machen , Geld zurück geben lassen und etwas draufzahlen und mir dann die farblich passende GTX280 holn
> ...


_

Wenn, dann würde ich die farblich passende GTX285 dazu holen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a394443.html_


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Meiner hat auch soviel gekostet. Aber ich wusste nicht, das sie das ding in einem (lxbxh) 60x60x30 Paket verschicken (versandkosten 11 &#8364 o.o

Ich hab zwar nen passenden adapter (denk ich) aber genau der selbe wie auf den Screenshots habe ich nicht bekommen =/ Naja egal, Hauptsache ich hab jetzt einen. Jetzt muss nur noch die Graka kommen. Hoffentlich ist die morgen da!!!


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn, dann würde ich die farblich passende GTX285 dazu holen



_Wenn du mir den Aufpreis bezahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Obwohl es eigentlich machbar wäre wenn ich meine 4870 loswerden würde.. nur hat sie keinen Defekt (glaub ich) :-(

Nur wenn ich den Turbo Modus einschalte (an der Graka) krieg ich manchmal nen paar Pixelfehler etc.._


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Am besten, du behältst die 4870 einfach erstmal und machst sie dann in ein paar Monaten kaputt, wenn Nvidia den GT212 launcht. Und dann holst du dir einfach die


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Wie mach ich sie denn kaputt , damit ich sie auch umgetauscht / das Geld zurück erstattet kriege? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja für den neuen 24"er sollte die 1GB Version die ich hier habe auch ausreichen =]_


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Was weiß ich

Steck den Lüfter ab und brat sie mit Furmark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann sagst du, der Lüfter fiel einfach aus^^

Bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir nen 24"-Monitor zulegen soll. Aktuell habe ich den hier im Auge:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365744.html

Bis auf den Preis ist der nahezu perfekt^^

oder die billige Alternative:

http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a...refId/geizhals/


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Sehen beide gut aus , was ist denn das "Besondere" am ersten? Der Preis ist ja hefitg _


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist kein billiges TN-Pannel, sondern ein MVA, in dem Fall sogar eine Weiterentwicklung von MVA, A-MVA. Im Gegensatz zu den TN-Pannels ist der sehr blickwinkelunabhängig und farbtreu. Bei einen TN-Pannel fällt ja immer sofort auf, wenn du etwa seitlich, von oben oder unten auf den Bildschirm siehst, daß die Farben sofort verfälschen und heller oder dunkler werden, bzw. die Farben bekommen einen Rotstich, oder was auch immer. Ist von Gerät zu Gerät verschieden, aber prinzipiell sind alle TN-Pannels sehr blickwinkelabhängig.

Bei einem PVA oder auch MVA hast du das nicht. Dafür fangen die leider auch erst bei ca. 500 Euro an. Und ein weiterer fader Beigeschmack ist, daß S-PVA oder auch MVA nicht so schnell sind, wie die TN.
Aber der ist wie gesagt eine Weiterentwicklung, nämlich A-MVA und ist von der Reaktionszeit sehr schnell. Da schliert absolut garnichts mehr und Input-Lag ist auch kaum vorhanden. Für mich persönlich einer der besten Pannel derzeit und auch in den Tests schnitt er überall hervorragend ab.

Bleibt halt nur noch der Preis und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob er mir das Wert ist, da ich ja kein Grafiker bin, sondern auf dem Ding nur zocke oder programmiere. Und dafür täte es dann fast auch ein einfacher TN.
Dennoch wäre der schon sehr nice, allein auch wegen dem Design.

Hier ist ein Test:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2009/...ec-24wmgx3.html

Konnte den aber auch schon in natura begutachten, einfach nur traumhaft. Aber auch der LG schnitt sehr gut ab, hat halt nur wieder das Problem mit dem billigen Standfuß, aber das stört mich nicht.
Hier auch ein kleiner Test:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/...-lg-w2452v.html

den hab ich bisher noch nicht im Betrieb gesehen, aber ließt sich sehr gut.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Naja , wie du schon sagtest.. kostenfrage =]

Ich hoffe das klappt dann mit der Graka , will die wirklich umtauschen dann :-/_


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Das mit der Graka war eigentlich nur als Witz gedacht, soweit es mich betrifft. Wieso willst du tauschen, wo du ja bisher von Fehlern völlig verschont geblieben bist? Viel schneller ist die GTX280 auch nicht und dafür soll sie aber angeblich sehr laut sein.

Und du sagst ja seblst, daß dein Exemplar sehr leise zu Werke geht. Also rentiert es sich in meinen Augen garnicht. Sogar im Falle der GTX285, die ja auch nur etwas höher getaktet ist. Die nächste lohnende Karte für dich könnte erst wieder die GT212 sein, die aber noch einige Monate auf sich warten lassen wird. Die wird dann, nach bisherigen Eckdaten zu urteilen, wieder deutlich schneller als eine GTX280 sein.

Wobei die Angaben noch nicht offiziell sind, aber meistens bestätigen sie sich dann doch.


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Naja , war eigentlich nur so ne Idee - hätte auch auf die GT212 gewartet , wenns sich´s lohnt werd ich mal schaun.. vllt hab ich vorher ja auch irgend nen Problem und *muss* sie auswechseln.. aber ich hoffe mal das beste =]_


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Ich tausche aufjedenfall nicht ich bin mit der 4850 voll zufrieden.
Eher mach ich erstmals was an der CPU.


----------



## Soramac (20. Januar 2009)

Ihr Spamer... schon Seite 24, wie soll Ich das alles lesen, neben beim zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

> Was weiß ich
> 
> Steck den Lüfter ab und brat sie mit Furmark top.gif
> 
> ...



Gebt euch doch mit nem mega genialen 23" Fujitsu Siemens zufrieden. Den wo ich auch hab. Native auflösung von 1980x1050 (HD). Auf niedrigeren Auflösungen auch scharf. Hat 2x HDMI und 1x VGA. Mini Boxen sind auch eingebaut. Die Helligkeit ist echt sehr gut, es ist auch alles Scharf usw. Einfach total klasse. Ich hab ja 2 Bildschrime. Wie manche wissen ist Hanns.G auch keine schlechte Marke, aber der Siemens daneben ist einfach mal Heller und Farbenkräftiger. Echt gut *schwärm* *Werbung mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich ganz vergessen hab ist der Preis. Für 200&#8364; ist der echt billig! Was besseres gibts für das Geld net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Amilo LSL 3230T Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut er bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nicht auf das Hintergrundbild achten *g*, Bild is bissl älter ^^ )

Für weitere technische Details einfach auf den Link klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Franky


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2009)

2 Bildschirme hätte ich auch gerne, aber dazu mal ne Frage: Wie geht das mit der Maus? Wenn du auf dem linken Bildschirm mit der Maus bist und dann nach ganz rechts gehst, ist die dann auf dem anderem Bildschirm oder wie läuft das? Würde mich mal interessieren weill ich dann auf einem das Forum hier laufen lassen würde und auf dem andern WoW. Nicht das die Maus nachher nur auf dem Bildschirm mit WoW geht.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Jo, ist praktisch "bündig". Wenn ich jetzt mit der Maus, auf der linken Seite meines 23" bin komm ich gleich anschließend auf den anderen 19" Bildschirm. Ich weis schon das meine Bildschirme nicht zusammenpassen, aber ich wollte den alten nicht einfach so rumstehn lassen. Ich browse auch immer im Forum rum, wenn ich nebenbei was Spiele ^.^ 


Und ich hätte da eine Frage. Mein 19" Bildschirm hat nen VGA und nen DVI anschluss. Kann ich da irgendwie meinen SAT-Reciever drauf laufen lassen das ich nebenbei Fernsehn kann? Denn mein normaler TV steht hinter mir. Da ist umdrehn unpraktisch ^^


----------



## aseari (20. Januar 2009)

argh, dann ist man einen tag lang nicht online weil man krank ist und schon seid ihr auf seite 24 oO 

naja, zu meinem vista-problem: wenn ich zu dem OS-auswahl-bildschirm komme habe ich 2 möglichkeiten: "Windows 7" und "Microsoft Windows Vista"
wenn ich jetzt Win7 auswähle, startet der PC ganz normal mit Windows 7. Wenn ich jedoch Vista auswähle, dann komme ich bis zum Willkommensbildschirm und danach startet der rechner einfach neu. Weiß jemand, was ich dagegen machen kann??


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja 16:9 Format. Das geht schon mal garnicht, für ich kommt nur das standardmäßige 16:10 in Frage, soweit es Monitore betrifft.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

Boah, ich fall gleich um xD 

Endlich steht und läuft die Ksite, sogar mit Wlan....

musste extra neuen PCI-Adapter kaufen, da der alte net unter Vista läuft da keine Treiber vorhanden.

Danke nochmal an alle, die mir geholfen haben, den PC zusammenzustellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


erstma nen Spiel installieren und schaun wies aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: achja, ein Problem habbich: mein Headset bringt nur Ton aus dem linken Kopfhörer cO
       das habbich nur beim neuen PC mit vista, beim alten funzzt es einwandfrei....


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Boah, ich fall gleich um xD
> 
> Endlich steht und läuft die Ksite, sogar mit Wlan....
> 
> ...


Teste doch WoW, brauchste nicht installieren, kopier den Ordner auf die externe und von der Externen zur Internen.
Würde eine Umparitionierung empfehlen:
System (Hier parkt Windows)
Daten (Das wichtige Zeugs)
WoW (WoW+WoWsoundtracks aus den CEs)
Musik,Filme (Filme + Musik)
Evtl. weitere parition Win7beta
XP-parition


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2009)

WoW spiel ich nimmer ^^

und mit den partitionen, hm, bin ich grade dabei, nur iwie bekomm ich die Hauptpartition net so hin wie ichs haben will


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Wie willst du sie haben und was funktioniert nicht?
Welche Software nutzt du.
Nur mit spezialsoftware sind nachträglich Änderungen möglich, Win kann das nur bei der Installation.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist ja 16:9 Format. Das geht schon mal garnicht, für ich kommt nur das standardmäßige 16:10 in Frage, soweit es Monitore betrifft.



Wieso kommt das nicht in Frage? Ist do absolut nice. Und seit wann ist 16:10 standart? Es gibt meiner meinung nach keinen Standart. Mag sein das die meisten Bildschirme 16:10 sind, aber 16:9 ist vorallem besser für Filme, und alles andere läuft auch perfekt. Das bringt doch nur vorteile. Vorallem hab ich eine viel größere Bildfläche, als andere Läute mit 23". Ich habe praktisch nen 24" nur nicht so hoch. Perfekt für mich gemacht. Passt auch besser zu meinem anderen Bildschrim. Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum das deiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht ^.^


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Fast alle Monitore sind 16:10. Mir gefällt das Format auch bei weitem besser, als 16:9, was Monitore betrifft. 16:9 ist mir hier von der Höhe her eindeutig zu mager.


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Kommt glaub dem natürlichen Auge bzw. Sehvermögen von allen aktuellen Formaten am nähsten.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab nen guten überblick. Und was heist zu schmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mir sind 30 cm Bildhöhe mehr als genug.    O.O    Und naja, wäre jetzt mein Monitor 16:10, dan währe er einfach nicht so breit. Also ich versteh das Problem immer noch nicht >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (21. Januar 2009)

Hmm, mein Vista-Problem hat sich wohl in Luft aufgelöst. Keine Ahnung warum, aber es funktioniert wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal so nebenbei: Ich bin irgendwie dafür, dass dieser Thread für Gelaber über Hard-/ Software da ist und nicht für Problembehandlung^^ Hier steigt man überhaupt nicht mehr durch...


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage zu zwei Bildschirmen.

Es ist doch Möglich an einer Grafikkarte zwei Bildschirme anzuschließen oder? Es sind beide die gleichen Anschlüsse und dann müsste der andere ja auch dran passen.

und wenn Ich jetzt zwei habe, wird auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche angezeigt, z.B. wenn Ich jetzt in Warhammer einlogge, wird das auf dem anderen auch geschehen, oder bleibt der weiterhin aufem Desktop im Browser?


----------



## German Psycho (21. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu zwei Bildschirmen.
> 
> Es ist doch Möglich an einer Grafikkarte zwei Bildschirme anzuschließen oder? Es sind beide die gleichen Anschlüsse und dann müsste der andere ja auch dran passen.
> 
> und wenn Ich jetzt zwei habe, wird auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche angezeigt, z.B. wenn Ich jetzt in Warhammer einlogge, wird das auf dem anderen auch geschehen, oder bleibt der weiterhin aufem Desktop im Browser?



1. das sind zwei fragen.

2. ja. funktioniert ohne probleme.

3. kannst einstellen ob auf beiden das gleiche angezeigt wird, der desktop über beide monitore gezogen wird oder ob zwei desktops dargestellt werden sollen.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

mir persönlich gefällt 16:10 auch besser, auch wenn ich anfangs recht skeptisch war.

edit: Go go! Weiter so, dann überholen wir die Nachtschwärmer mit der Seitenzahl!! 

Ich glaub, das ist der größte Thread im PC-Technik Forum =)


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Januar 2009)

Ich frag jetzt mal so, ohne nen neuen Thread zu erstellen:
Mein Proplem ist nähmlich, das sich verschiedene Programme(unter anderem der WoW-PatchDownloader) keine I-net verbindung kriegt. Ich hab hab keine Fire wall o.ä. aktiev...
wer weis rat?


----------



## Unowiel (21. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt mal so, ohne nen neuen Thread zu erstellen:
> Mein Proplem ist nähmlich, das sich verschiedene Programme(unter anderem der WoW-PatchDownloader) keine I-net verbindung kriegt. Ich hab hab keine Fire wall o.ä. aktiev...
> wer weis rat?


Kannst du das Problem näher beschreiben? Was hast du für ein System? Welche Internetverbindung hast du (Router aktiv, Kabel etc.)?


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich benutz Win XP und hab die internetverbindung über Lan-Kabel.


----------



## German Psycho (21. Januar 2009)

also über router?! prüf da mal ob sowas wie portfowarding eingerichtet ist und evtl. auf ne IP-adresse zeigt, die es nicht mehr gibt ...


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> also über router?!


ja^^


German schrieb:


> prüf da mal ob sowas wie portfowarding? eingerichtet ist und evtl. auf ne IP-adresse zeigt, die es nicht mehr gibt ...


also da sind keine nicht vorhandenen ips vorhanden xD,
und was portfowarding ist, google ich grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: nö, Portforwarding is nich aktiev (wird aufjedenfall nich angezeigt...)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen guten überblick. Und was heist zu schmal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir passt das Verhältnis Höhe zu Breite einfach nicht, bei einem 16:9 Monitor. Ein 24" 16:10 ist da einfach viel schöner.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

genau meine Meinung. Am Laptop hab ich 16:10, mein Sohn hat nen 16:9-Monitor. Wenn ich das seh ist mir der Laptop gleich viel lieber, auch wenn er nur 15,4" ist.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann gar nicht beurteilen wie 16:9 aussieht, da ich nur entweder 4:3 oder 16:10 habe.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab endlich ne eMail von HWV bekommen. Haben heute meine Graka verschickt. Morgen sollte sie eigentlich da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> So, ich hab endlich ne eMail von HWV bekommen. Haben heute meine Graka verschickt. Morgen sollte sie eigentlich da sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Sie die Post nicht verbummelt oder vom Laster fällt *g*
Haste versicherte Versand gemacht.


----------



## Ogil (21. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> So, ich hab endlich ne eMail von HWV bekommen. Haben heute meine Graka verschickt. Morgen sollte sie eigentlich da sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das heisst morgen ist Grillen angesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

höhö, Ogil sag, meinst du sein Netzteil damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Ihr macht mir Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das heisst morgen ist Grillen angesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, erstmal ist sägen angesagt, da ihm ja ein cm fehlt um die Karte einzubauen


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Sägen , und dann grillen.. passt doch =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Dieses Thread ist eindeutig zu unübersichtlich. Das Problem ist schon lange gelöst =) Hab einfach von aussen, die unteren Nieten aufgebohrt und dieses Blech der Festplattehalterung rausgenommen. Festplatte ist jetzt oben unterm CD lauferk.  Adapter für Strom hab ich ja auch. Steht praktisch nichts mehr im Wege! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar meine Kabel hab ich schön verlegt, das der Airflow gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Muss ich auch noch machen wenn meine neuen "Teile" geholt werden >_<_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

hrhr, Tod und Verderben! Sobald du deine neue Graka einbaust wird ALLES abrauchen!!

Ne Spaß, das passt schon. Kabel sind auch beinahe so ordentlich verlegt wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Wo ich das grad auch bei dir auf dem Mainboard sehe. Wieso sind da solche kleinen Steckplätze über dem PCI-E und unten drunter? Sollten da mal PCI Steckplätze hin aber haben die es dann doch gelassen?


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Für kleine Geräte usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Beispiel das:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0012ZJXJ6...;pf_rd_i=301128

Ich hätte dan auch noch ne Frage, was ist das? lol
Soll das Arbeitsspeicher, nur fürn PCI slot sein? O.O

/Edit Ich seh grad, das das auch nicht reinpassen würde. Aber ich bin mir sicher ich habe schon so manches gesehn, was nur so nen kleinen Anschluss hat.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wo ich das grad auch bei dir auf dem Mainboard sehe. Wieso sind da solche kleinen Steckplätze über dem PCI-E und unten drunter? Sollten da mal PCI Steckplätze hin aber haben die es dann doch gelassen?


Das sind die kleine PCI-E steckplätze glaub x1 oder wie die heißen.Für Karten die weniger Strom brauchen.
Oder weniger Datenübertragung.
Sind die PCI-E x1.
Gibt ja noch x16 das sind die langen und die 8x das ist dann so mitteldinger.
Also da wurde nix vergessen, für was die gut sein sollen frage ich mich auch weil immer nur x16 benötigt wird für Grakas vor allem.


MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Also wozu die gut sein sollen würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. Arbeitsspeicher fürn PCI Steckplatz wär etwas komisch oder nicht?^^


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel das:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0012ZJXJ6...;pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> Ich hätte dan auch noch ne Frage, was ist das? lol
> ...



Ok, habs gefunden. Hm, hört sich eigentlich nicht schlecht an. Macht sowas den PC schneller? Dann wirds gleich bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers
> Intel Turbo Memory ist neben der CPU, dem Chipsatz und dem Systemspeicher eine wichtige PC-Komponente. In diesem Turbospeicher werden große Mengen häufig genutzter Daten oder vom Benutzer ausgewählte Programme zwischengespeichert, die auf diese Weise schneller vom Prozessor abgerufen werden können. Dadurch sind weniger Festplattenzugriffe notwendig, was sowohl Zeit als auch Energie spart und sich in verbesserter Leistung und effizienterem Energieverbrauch widerspiegelt - ein Vorteil, den Anwender datenintensiver Software, etwa im Multimediabereich, begrüßen werden. Intel Turbo Memory ist eine für sich allein stehende Lösung zur Beschleunigung der Datenübertragung vom und zum Prozessor. Andere Produkte unterstützen die Zwischenspeicherung von Daten nur in eine Richtung.



Also schon so etas ähnliches wie Arbeisspeicher, oder?


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Macht es eigentlich Sinn zwei Grafikkarten zu haben?

Hab zurzeit diese: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...0GT_XXX/292468/?

und wenn Ich die jetzt nochmal kaufen würde, würde sich die Leistung verbessern?

Oder nur Minimal so 10-15 FPS

oder sollte man lieber eine Geforce 260 kaufen?


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Du wist aufjeden Fall mehr Leistung mit einer GTX260 erreichen als mit den 2 9800GT =]

_


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Noch ne 9800GT halte ich für sinnlos. Wirst wenig bis gar keinen Leistungsunterschied merken. Außerdem kommen Mikroruckler in diversen Spielen dazu. Kauf dir lieber die GTX280 wenns Geld reicht. 

@ Tronnic²: Hmm finde das es nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist so etwas zu kaufen. Mein PC ist mir bei dem was ich mache im Moment schnell genug. Nur ne bessere Grafikkarte kommt noch, das wars dann für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Und währen diese Turbo-Memory was für ältere Rechner?


----------------------------


Noch ne kurze Frage. Ist denn die GTX 280 OC die ich bekomme ungefair genau so gut wie die GTX 285 Normal? Denn seit neustem hat HWV ne GTX 285 für nur 7&#8364; mehr als meine GTX280 >.>


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht, vielleich aber auch nicht. Kommt drauf an wozu dieser ältere Rechner benutzt wird. Für Bildbearbeitung und so was bestimmt sinnvoll. Wie es mit Spielen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Denke mal man wird nur sehr schwer einen Unterschied merken.

Edit: Vergleich die Taktrequezen etc. dann solltest du ungefähr wissen wegen der Leistung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

Sry Franky, die GTX285 ist ziemlich sicher schneller. 

Folgendes Bild von wccftech.com sollte Aufschluss geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du also die Möglichkeit haben, auf die GTX285 umzusteigen, nimm sie! Selbst die OC-Version der GTX280 wird da nicht mithalten können.

Außerdem genügen der GTX285 etwa 20-30Watt weniger.

Edit: Mensch Franky, du hast ja echt Pech. Jetzt steht endlich wieder ne Karte fast vor der Tür und dann sowas. Schon herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Das ist wirklich mies.. °_°

Naja , schmeiss sie aufn Boden und sag sie ist bei der Lieferung kaputt gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

HAHAHA das wärs!! So solltest du es wirklich machen, oder ganz lieb anfragen ob du umtauschen kannst. (14 Tage Rückgaberecht und so).

Meinst die haben ne Liste mit dem nervigsten Kunden? Nur so btw...  =)


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HH.

Erst das mit der Karte, jetzt seh ich das grad die Priese gefallen sind. Die GTX280 bekommt man schon für 230€

NEEEEINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



Ich erschieß mich, wer will meinen PC? -----____________________________________________-----





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Ich nehm deinen PC gerne. Bekomm ich bestimmt gut Geld für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

man das ist aber echt eine Scheiße, anders kann ich es nicht sagen.

Weißte was ich an deiner Stelle machen würde? Ruf beim Support von HWV an, schilder dein Problem und hoff darauf, dass eine kulante Tippse an dem anderen Ende der Leitung hockt.

Wieviel hast du bezahlt für die Karte?


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dass eine kulante Tippse an dem anderen Ende der Leitung hockt.



_Und wenn nicht , ruf nochmal an.. geht vllt wer anders ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

jetzt kommt sicher einige Minuten keine Antwort mehr von Franky weil er in seinem Zimmer wütet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Ok, die haben die Preise wieder geändert. Heute früh auf der Arbeit sah ich aber eine für 226€

Jetzt sind sie wieder oben auf 300€. Trozdem billiger als meine (360)

Naja, ist egal. Hauptsache ich hab ne gute Graka. Ich denk das die gtx 280 reicht. Aber schade ist es trozdem.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

auf der Arbeit? Ich dachte, du bist noch in der Schule? Was machste denn?

Naja, ist echt schade. Aber mal ehrlich, warum fragst du nicht an, ob du die GTX285 haben kannst?


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Bestimmt weil die andere jetzt schon unterwegs ist.. °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

na, die geht dann eben zurück. Sollte normal möglich sein.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Die GTX285 hat einen höheren Speichertakt und auch einen höheren Shadertakt, also ein bisschen was macht das schon aus, aber auch nicht sehr viel. Aber sie soll auch sparsammer sein, dafür angeblich aber noch lauter, als eine GTX280.


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Wo kostet die GTX 280 nur 230 Euro?


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Hm? Normal? °_°

 Klick mich! 


Aber die Versandkosten die darunterstehen machen mit stutzig? >_<_


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Also, bitte mal Takt und Speichertakt vergleichen:

Meine:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...22&agid=707

GTX 285:
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...34&agid=707


Desweiteren hatte ich erstmal nen Mini-Shock da ich dachte die neue Karte ist so 30% oder mehr schneller. Jetzt sah ich aber erst, das das Diagramm erst bei 0.8 los geht... Das heist die is auch nur 10% schneller. Und meine ist ja OC, da wirds hoffentlich nicht soviel ausmachen. Und die anderen GTX285 Karten, wo ein wenig höheren Takt haben als die Club3D kosten gleich mal 400&#8364; und mehr. Das währ zu viel für mich gewesen.

*Self-Beruhigung* o.o


/Edit

Die teuerste GTX 285 (link) hat auch weniger Speichertakt als meine OC 

*noch mehr beruhig*


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm? Normal? °_°
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...




Ich seh nirgends auf Alterante oder Hardwareversand oder Amazone eine GTX 280 für weniger als 250 Euro


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> auf der Arbeit? Ich dachte, du bist noch in der Schule? Was machste denn?
> 
> Naja, ist echt schade. Aber mal ehrlich, warum fragst du nicht an, ob du die GTX285 haben kannst?



Was dachtest du denn, wie alt ich bin? 
Naja, ich bin im Moment im zweiten Ausbildungsjahr. Sagen wirs mal so, ich geh manchmal zur Berufsschule. Und ohne Job, könnt ich mir nicht so schnell nen PC ansparen 0o. Den reich bin ich nicht. 


Und das zur billigen GTX. Ja, die billigste war für 228&#8364;. Unglaublich aber war. Und auch schon ausverkauft. Ich denke HWV und Alternate wird auch bald nachziehn, nachdem man sie ja jetzt für 250&#8364; bekommt.

Quelle: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthrea...ghlight=GTX+280


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

ich dachte 17-19, aber das kommt dann ja hin. Dachte nur irgendwie an meinen Sohn, der ist auch so alt (17), aber in der Schule (11. Klasse). Hab mich eh schon gewundert, wie du dir so nen PC kaufen kannst, aber dann ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meiner Frau in der Firma (große Metall-Fabrik, 1200 Mitarbeiter) bekommen die Lehrlinge (Industriemechaniker) 777€ im ersten Lehrjahr was ich echt viel finde. Wie es in den darauf folgenden aussieht weiß ich leider nicht, kann aber gerne mal fragen falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Entwickler neue Grafikkarten prodzuieren, versuchen natürlich die Händler die alten Karten zuverkaufen,


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nen tollen Betrieb erwischt. Bekomme auch guten Lohn. Zwar nicht 777€, aber meiner Meinung nach genug. Kann mich nicht beschwären.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn die Entwickler neue Grafikkarten prodzuieren, versuchen natürlich die Händler die alten Karten zuverkaufen,


Das lager muss leer werden, Lagerkosten sind nach Personalkosten die teuersten, und bevor die alten Ladenhütter werden, macht man sie etwas billiger, der Kunde profitiert davon am meisten.
Edit: Ein böser sinnfehler gelöscht: mehr durch leer! ersetzt!


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Nö, sie hat mehr Speichertakt. Schau mal genau hin, deine hat nur 1150 Mhz und die neue hat standardmäßig 1242 Mhz. Außerdem hat deine einen Shadertakt 1296 und die neue einen Takt von 1476 Mhz, ebenfalls die Standardversion der GTX285. 

In beiden Fällen sind die Werte ein gutes Stück höher, die ist bestimmt 50% schneller als deine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: sehe gerade, daß einige Händler, darunter auch Hardwareversand nicht zu wissen scheinen, wie Karte getaktet ist

Hier hast du nen Link:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,672945/T...ticle_id=672945

Daran siehst du, das die obigen Werte von mir stimmen. Hardwareversand hat wieder mal kein Peil, aber wenn wunderts noch


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Klooosi? Kennst du halbwegs leise Lüfter mit Orangenen LED´s ? 120mm Gehäuselüfter natürlich =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Januar 2009)

Is mir jetzt egal! Hauptsache ich hab ne GTX280! Und Schluss! Die ist garanitert besser als meine 4870!


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Orange ist leider sehr ausgefallen, da kenn ich leider nichts. Rot, grün oder blau ist kein Problem, aber orange wird sehr schwer


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Nabend,

kennt sich jemand mit Vistamizer aus?, bzw. wie Ich dir Uhr, Kalender usw. aktiviere?

und

wenn ein Freund mir die Vista CD gibt, benötige Ich auch ein Key um Vista zu aktivieren?

Wenn ja, kann er mir seinen Key geben oder ist er ungültig und kann auf keine weiteren PC's aktiviert werden?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Logisch Jede Installation muss aktiviert werden und dazu braucht man nen Key.

@Painschkess: Wie wäre es mit Xigmatek, welche zwar weiße Lichter haben, aber dennoch das ganze durch den Lüfter im Endeffekt dann auch auf orange rausläuft

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...0mm::10687.html


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Oh yeah! Die sind perfekt - denn mein neuer CPU-Lüfter wird dann der hier :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Warum lässt du das Blau nicht? :=) Blau wirkt viel beruhigender als dieses Orange


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Ja , aber ich bin eher so der unruhige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spass , will einfach nen bissl rumbasteln =]_


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Bau eine Wasserkühlung ein, mit orangener flouriszierender Flüssigkeit und UV-Licht. Hab ich schon gesehen, sieht geil aus. Nicht ganz so gut wie blau, aber geil


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

na painschkes, da musste ja nichtmal lackieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht sicher gut aus. Wobei mir blau auch besser gefällt (sonst hätte ich es wohl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

LEET! Postcounter goes elite!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Tja Klosi , bräucht ich nur ne preiswerte WaKü.. finde nur teure - könnte aber vllt auch daran liegen das ich mich damit noch nicht auskenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Ca. 300 Euro musste da schon investieren, sonst kommt unterm Strich nicht gescheites dabei raus. Sonst hätte ich auch schon längst eine


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Naja gut , könnte man ja mal dran denken =]

Vllt nen i7 920 , 6GB DDR3 , ASUS P6T Deluxe noch dazu.. dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Und natürlich ne GTX295 _


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

ach komm, was willst mit nem i7 920? Der reißt doch eh nix. Wenn dann der i7 965 Extreme, und selbst der ist lahm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na, es gibt schon günstige WaKüs, nur ob die was reißen? 

Klick Das ist die billigste die ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab.

edit: Naja, mit der GTX295 verhält es sich wie mit dem i7 920. Reißt nix. Wenn dann 2.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Wasserkühlungen stehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber, nicht von der Kühlleistung, ich hätte da eher angst das die Schläuche undicht sind oder werden und Wasser und Technik verdrägt sich ja bekanntlich nicht so gut.
Solangs nicht sein muss lass ich die Finger davon.
Und was ist wenn die Pumpe defekt ist, und das muss ja auch ihrgendwie alle paar Monate/Jahre gereinigt werden.
Also ich sehe das eher mit gemischten Gefühlen.
Von der Kühleistung natürlich top, aber der Rest?
VOm Außsehen rede ich gar nciht nur von Leistung/Praktischen und der Gefahrenquelle.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Das Wasser was du in die Schläuche tust, ist kein leitendes Wasser, womit gleich der PC gleich dicht geht und habe schon auch gelesen. Das bei einem schon etwas rausgetropft ist auf die Grafikkarte und das ist einfach getrocknet und nichts passierte. 

Die Händler verkaufen ja auch keine Wasserkühlung die kaputt gehen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Deswegen auch eine vernünftige, mit Schraubverschlüssen. Da wird dann auch nichts undicht


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Mir war schon klar das es kein Leitungswasser ist eher Kondenswasser oder vielleicht eine Spezialflüssigkeit,
wenn selbst ein Auslaufen unproblematisch ist hätte ich nicht gedacht,dann könnte ich mir durchaus überlegen ob mein nächster PC auch mit sollch einer anständigen ausgetattet wird, nur Stickstoffkühlung kann diese topen und die sind schweine teuer.
Also in 3 Jahren reden wir mal über ne H²o-Kühlung.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Hui , der 9550 ist bei Alternate von 299 auf 259 runtergehauen worden °_°

Lohnt sich ja bald _


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand nen guten Anbieter, wo man Windows Vista kaufen kann. 90 Euro bei Amazone ist heftig.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hui , der 9550 ist bei Alternate von 299 auf 259 runtergehauen worden °_°
> 
> Lohnt sich ja bald _


Wenn er noch weiter sinkt könnte man glatt überlegen diesen durch den Q6700 zu tauschen *g*.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Naja , ich hab ja noch den E8400 da "damals" ja nicht mehr im Budget drinn war..aber wenn ich jetzt so Probleme alâ GTA IV sehe könnte man schon mal drüber nachdenken =]_


----------



## Taikunsun (21. Januar 2009)

ui ein neuer thread faszinierend


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Faust -> Gesicht = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2009)

naja, ne Woche alt. Was ist daran so spannend? Täglich gehen dutzender neuer Threads auf.


----------



## pampam (21. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Faust -> Gesicht =
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nich so viel Spammem, bitte...
Jetzt muss ich mir nurnoch ne Sinnvolle Frage überlegen, damit das hier kein Spam ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit: Ja ich habs n guter Freund will sich in nächster Zeit nen PC kaufen.
Er sollte so ca. 400&#8364; kosten (ohne Grafikkarte, da wird er erstmal seine alte nehmen und dann weitersparen, aber Windows sollte bei dem Preis 
auch schon dabei sein, ich hab da an Vista Home Premium 64Bit gedacht).
Ich hab ihm mal folgenden Vorschlag gemacht und hätte gerne eure Meinungen und Vorschläge dazu.

*Pozessor: *
AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition" AM2+ (2x2,7 Ghz)
*Mainboard: *
MSI K9A2 Neo-F, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe 
*Arbeitsspeicher:*
4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 4
*Gehäuse:*
Cooltek CT-K 2 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil (passend zum nem möglichst günstigen PC)
*Netzteil:*
Xilence Power 500 Watt / SPS-XP500.(12)
*Festplatte:*
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
*DVD Brenner:*
Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe

+Vista Home Premium 64Bit und Zusammenbau (aber ohne Grafikkarte) für genau 399,96 &#8364;
(zusammengestellt bei Hardwareversand.de)


Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2009)

_Gibt´s eigentlich ne Übersicht wo Spiele aufgelistet sind die kommen / da sind die "schon" 4Kerne unterstützen? =]_


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Ne Liste gibts nicht, aber ich hab mal bei paar Foren was zusammengesucht. Die Spiele hier profitieren von Quad: Grid Dirt, Far Cry 2, Left 4 Dead, GTA 4, Gears of War, Assassins Creed, UT3, Lost Planet und Surpreme Commander, Mirror's Edge. 

Gibts bestimmt noch weitere, Crysis ja auch glaub ich. Aber ne offzielle Liste gibt es (leider) nicht.

Edit: So nochn paar mehr: 

- HalfLife 2 ( +Episode 1 und +Episode2 )
- CounterStrike:Source
- FarCry
- MS FlightSimulator X
- Quake 4
- Call of Duty 4
- World in Conflict
- Frontlines -Fuel of War
- Kane & Lynch
- Lost Planet
- NFS Pro Street
- Stranglehold
- Turning Point - Fall of Liberty
- C&C 3 Tiberium Wars (je nach Karte, manchmal 1,2,3 oder 4)
- DIRT
- Blacksight - Area 51
- Juiced 2
- Medal of Honor - Airborn
- SEGA Rally
- UT 3
- Quake Wars ( nur 3 Kerne)
- NFS Undercover


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Da lohnte es sich ja auf Quad 2008 schon gesetzt zu haben.
MS FS X würde mich ja mal interessieren, ist mir aber noch zu teuer,
muss mal nach ner Demo suchen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Ja wenn ich das auch so sehe, hät ich mir doch mal nen Quad gekauft. Aber nunja mein E8400 rennt auch ganz gut und macht in keinem Spiel Probleme... bis jetzt. Sobald sich das ändert denk ich nochmal an Quad.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Richtig nennenswert ist der Quadsupport derzeit eigentlich nur bei FarCry2 und GTAIV. Bei allen anderen Spielen tut sich nicht sonderlich viel.

Hier sind ja einige Spiele dabei:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...hnitt_far_cry_2

Und hier GTAIV:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,669476/T...d=946410?page=2

hier ist es extrem. Der alte Kentsfield mit 2,4 Ghz auf Nivau eines 8600 @3,6 Ghz. 

Aber bei allen anderen Spielen ist es in meinen Augen kaum relevant. Das bisschen, was da geht, wird meist durch den höheren Takt des Duals wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Das war man immer so liest mit GTA IV und das die mit Dual schlechter laufen als mit Quad. Und das es allgemein sehr hohe Anforderungen hat, ich hab gar keine Lust mehr dafür Geld auszugeben. Bei meinem System befürchte ich ne Diashow.

Edit: Bin dann auch mal weg für heute. Gute Nacht dem Technik-Forum :-)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

GTA wurde eben von Konsole auf PC portiert. Und die neuen Konsolen haben alle mehr als zwei Kerne. Morgen bekomme ich GTAIV für PC mal ausgeliehen, bin gespannt, wie es läuft.


----------



## Ogil (21. Januar 2009)

Also mit meinem alten AMD-X2-5600 kann ich es vernuenftig spielen - und das, obwohl das Spiel ja eigentlich auf CPUs mehr abgeht als auf GraKas. Aber so unglaublich spannend ist es irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn für ein System? Damit ich mal vergleichen kann wenn GTA IV bei dir läuft, obs auch bei mir geht.

Edit: Also wenn das bei dir mit so einem AMD läuft werd ich es auch mal testen. Wenn es nicht klappt kann ich ja wieder umtauschen.


----------



## Ogil (21. Januar 2009)

Naja - man muss die Grafik freilich zurueck schrauben und 100FPS hab ich auch nicht. Aber so ausdauernd 30FPS schon - und ganz unten muss ich die Grafikregler auch nicht haben.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2009)

Von 100FPS hab ich ja gar net geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 30FPS würden mir reichen. Grafik muss nichtmal Mittel sein. Will es nur spielen können.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

Also, ich hab nen 9550er Quad @3,4 Ghz, 4 GB PC8500 und Geforce GTX260. Von der CPU her lässt sich das Ding spielemäßig derzeit also kaum noch toppen, somit sollte es daran nicht scheitern.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_Vorgestern war der Q9550 auf 299€ - gestern war er dann auf 259€.. finds schon krass 40€ von einen auf den anderen Tag  

Lohnt sich ja schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## German Psycho (22. Januar 2009)

für den preis bekommt man doch inzwischen auch ne x-box und kann GTA IV auf nem fernseher spielen ... kommt meiner meinung nach besser.


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> für den preis bekommt man doch inzwischen auch ne x-box und kann GTA IV auf nem fernseher spielen ... kommt meiner meinung nach besser.


Mit dem PC kann man aber mehr anfangen als nur zocken.
Ich entschied mich gegen die PS3 und investierte es in den PC und ich bereue es nicht.
Nun muss nur noch ein PS3 Emulator rauskommen für PC für FF ansonsten brauche ich keine Ps3, und Blueraybrenner sind sogar günstiger früher als die PS3 neu war kaufte man sich lieber die statt ein BR-Player da der Player das gleiche konnte und weniger für ca. 50% Mehrpreis.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_Hab den 9550 sogar noch Preiswerter gefunden =]

 Klick mich!  

_


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Wer schickt mit den zu oder das Geld + Zalamankühler *g*.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_Kühler kannst du von mir haben , hätt ich aber gerne 100€ für - natürlich Freundschaftspreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spass - der bleibt noch ne weile.. bis ich meinen neuen hab =]_


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bestell den nächste Woche bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher ob der reinpasst, wenn der Boxed von der Höhe passte passt der doch auch rein, auf dem Bild sieht der aufjedenfall viel flacher als der Boxed aus.
Boxed ist dieser hier:
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_te...ie_p130913.html
Dieser sieht allein vom Bild her doppelt so hoch aus wie der Zalaman, also denke ich das ich mir wegen der Größe keine Sorgen machen muss oder?
Ich messe mal die Höhe nach mom:
Breite: 7 cm
Höhe: 4 cm wenn ich richtig gemessen habe.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_Der sollte locker reinpassen - ist nur ziemlich breit _


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

@Klos: Bei GTA IV macht der Q9550 absolut keine Probleme und hat noch mehr als genügend Reserven, bei dir sollte (auch dank Nvidia) GTA IV ohne Probleme auf max. laufen, außer die Verkehrsdichte geht mächtig an die CPU, doch selbst das kann ich voll aufdrehen da alle Kerne sauber ausgelastet werden. Übertaktet hab ich nicht.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_@Wagga : Der Kühler ist etwa 7.5cm Tief und gut 12-13cm breit =]_


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

So, mal ne Frage an Euch:

Wie ihr vllt. wisst, hab ich für meinen 2. PC einen HD4670 aufgrund von Leistung/Verbrauch gekauft. Modell HIS IceQ Turbo 512MB gDDR3. Nachdem ich die Karte ausgepackt hatte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die "Platikschale" um den Kühlkörper einen Riss hat (Packung unbeschädigt). Ich hab sie zum Test laufen lassen, ging alles, Lüfter war unhörbar. Also dachte ich, die behalte ich. Nun, gestern Abend ist der Lüfter dann verreckt. Nun wird die Karte zurückgehen (nachher). Mit dem Support von Alternate hab ich schon telefoniert, und zwar wegen folgendem: Ich hab gesehen, dass die Gainward HD4670 Klick? 20€ billiger ist als die HIS IceQ Turbo. Bei der Turbo ist der GPU-Takt lediglich um 30MHz erhöht, Speicher blieb bei 2.000.

Nun, ich denke, man wird bei den 30Mhz keinen Unterschied bzw. nur minimal feststellen, oder? Falls doch wird sie einfach von mir übertaktet. Laut Kundenrezessionen ist die Karte recht kühl+leise.

Die Frage ist eben, ob die 30Mhz die 20€ rechtfertigen, was hier immerhin knappe 30% Preisunterschied darstellt?!


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

arghs ich glaubs nicht mein windows ist wieder am erlahmen und da ist es doch noch so jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Wagga : Der Kühler ist etwa 7.5cm Tief und gut 12-13cm breit =]_


Habe ich mich da vorhin vermessen, ich nahm ein Geodreieck hatte nix anderes, wollte auch nix beschädigen, habs ganz vorsichtig dran gehalten bzw. kurz davor.
Naja, ich denke der müsste auch gehen.
habe mich sicher nur vermessen vorhin.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> für den preis bekommt man doch inzwischen auch ne x-box und kann GTA IV auf nem fernseher spielen ... kommt meiner meinung nach besser.



Wenn man nen HD-Gerät daheim stehen hat, dann hat das schon was, entsprechende Größe vorausgesetzt. Ich selber hab ja ne PS3, aber leider nur einen Röhrenfernseher. Hab auch GTA4 auf Playstation und bin von daher mal gespannt, wie die Grafik sich im Vergleich zur PC-Version schlägt.

Mein Playstation nutze ich allerdings fast nur für Sportspiele oder Rennsimulationen. Shooter, Strategie und derartiges spiele ich lieber auf PC, allein der Steuerung wegen. Da brauch ich eine Maus dazu. Shooter mittels Pad ist für mich ein Unding. Wäre so, wie Fifa mit Tastatur

@Asoriel: Übertaktung macht in den meisten Fällen nur ein paar Prozent aus. Mir wäre es das nicht wert. Es gibt lediglich ein paar Nvidia-Ausnahmen, die sich ordentlich rentieren. Vorausgesetzt, man will nicht selbst Hand anlegen, denn im Prinzip kann man das auch selbst mit ein paar Handgriffen regeln. Meine GTX260 Extreme hab ich nur gekauft, weil die OC-Version sogar billiger war, als die mit Standardtakt. Warum auch immer

Würde also die nomale nehmen. Allein nur etwas mehr Chiptakt macht kaum Unterschied.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

ach du, auf LANs hab ich schon öfters FIFA mit der Tastatur gespielt, ist aber schonwieder ne ganze Weile her. Das letzte was ich spielte war '06, aber das ging an sich ganz gut.

Aber Shooter auf der Konsole => No go!


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2009)

Bin deiner Meinung Shooter muss man einfach mit Maus/Tastatur spielen. Hatte mal CoD4 auf der PS und danach auf dem PC. Die PC-Version hat mir um einiges besser gefallen und man konnte auch, meiner Meinung nach, schneller reagieren als mit dem Pad. Fifa mit Tastatur ist ziemlich umständlich, da man so viele Tasten quer über die Tasta verteilt drücken muss. 

Mal ne Frage: Merkt man von Röhre zu TFT nen Unterschied in der Bildqualität? Oder bringt das erst etwas wenn ich mir einen HD-Monitor kaufe?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

klar merkt man nen Unterschied, da ein TFT nicht flimmert. Ich will meine Monitore nichtmehr missen. TV hab ich auch Röhre, wenn da n neuer kommt dann direkt Full-HD, im Moment liebäugel ich mit nem Sony Bravia mit 200Hz.

Beim PC find ich TFTs angenehmer zu arbeiten. Manche Experten für Foto/Video meinen, dass die Farben bei Röhre besser zur Geltung kommen, aber Normalsterbliche werden wohl kaum nen Unterschied bemerken, vor allem da die Technik schon sehr ausgereift ist. Für satte Farben gibts zur Not auch noch Glare-Displays.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> im Moment liebäugel ich mit nem Sony Bravia mit 200Hz.



Wer hat, der hat

Also mir schwebt, wenn dann was billiges vor. 37" würden mir reichen und da gefällt mir immo der sehr gut:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a329668.html

Aber immo ist mir der noch zu teuer. Wenn es den mal für 800 Euro gibt, dann denk ich nochmal darüber nach


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer ich gebe ja nicht mal mehr als 900 € für einen PC aus.
Und das sind Investitionen für 3-4 Jahre.
Ok, so ein TFT/TV würde bei mir auch seine 4-5 Jahre leben oder länger, aber erstmals das Geld übrig haben.
Zwar kann man alles auch linear abschreiben und somit die Kosten auf die Nutzungsdauer aufteilen bzw. den Wertzerfall nicht direkt aufs 1 Jahr setzen, aber das Geld muss man so oder so haben.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

ja, ist leider arg teuer. Wenn dann in 40" oder 46". 52" auf keinen Fall. Mal sehen, vor kurzem hab ich ein Surround-System angeschaft was wirklich nen Top Klang hat, jetzt fehlt nurnoch der TV dafür. Ich schau liebend gerne Filme und hör Musik, da solls dann schonw was ordentliches sein. Außerdem ist das eine Anschaffung für viele Jahre.


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2009)

@Asoriel: Ich wuerde die non-OC-GraKa nehmen. Die 1,5% Uebertaktung waeren mir nun wirklich keine 20€ wert.


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

I.d.R: 5-10 Jahre bei einem Fernseher.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

Ogil ich denke auch. Vor allem werde ich die 30Mhz auch selbst hinbekommen, sollte es benötigt werden. Außerdem wird der Rechner nur sehr selten für den Spiel-Betrieb verwendet, da will ich nichts all zu teures.

Wenn ich das übertakten will (und der Gainward-Lüfter soll gut sein) hab ich noch einige Methoden im Petto wie ich die Temp. der Graka um gute 5°C wenn nicht mehr senken kann.


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

mhhhh interessante theman mal ne zwischen frage weiß jemand wann vllt windows 7 kommen soll ?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

ich denke Ende '09 bis Anfang '10. Ich hab die Beta auf diesem Rechner als Haupt-OS (da eh nicht viel kaputtgehen kann) und muss sagen, dass es schon sehr fertig wirkt. Ich hatte noch keinen Absturz o.Ä.

Arg lang dauerts aber auf keinen Fall mehr.


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Leider will Win7 genauso wenig meinen GSA 4167 B DL 10 erkennen wie es VISTA auch nicht wollte.
Solang ich keinen neuen Brenner kaufe (also dieser nicht kaputt geht) und die BR noch zu teuer sind werde ich bei XP bleiben,
und wohl VISTA auf dem Desktop überspringen und mir dann direkt Win7 kaufen.
Wieder in HP hoffe die Kosten belaufen sich wie bei VISTA bei 80 €.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

ich schätze, dass die HP-Version am Anfang sicher ca. 200€ kosten wird, aber innerhalb der ersten beiden Jahre nach Release wird der Preis stark fallen. Quellen dazu gibts keine, ist nur meine eigene Vermutung.


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

Was windows 7 am anfang kosten wird is mir relativ egal.  Da ich mit Reales von Windows 7 einen neuen PC bauen will mit allem neuen Schnick Schnack drum und dran.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

naja, wenn du dazu Win7 magst ist dein Kaufpreis stark davon abhängig. Ich hab auch vor, mir zum Release einen neuen Laptop anzuschaffen. Meint Ihr, die Preise der Fertig-PCs bzw. Laptops fallen beim Release von Win7 für eine Weile?


----------



## pampam (22. Januar 2009)

Da meine Frage offensichtlich nicht richtig beachtet wurde (warum muss der Beitrag auch gad der letzte auf eienr Seite sein?!?) schreib ichs hier einfach nochmal, und hoffe, dass ihr mir ein paar Verbessserungsvorschläge machen könnte, was sowohl Preis, als auch Leistung angeht.
Der Preis sollte aber, wie schon genannt, bei rund 400&#8364; liegen (nicht zu weit drüber bitte^^).



pampam schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund will sich in nächster Zeit nen PC kaufen.
> Er sollte so ca. 400&#8364; kosten (ohne Grafikkarte, da wird er erstmal seine alte nehmen und dann weitersparen, aber Windows sollte bei dem Preis
> auch schon dabei sein, ich hab da an Vista Home Premium 64Bit gedacht).
> Ich hab ihm mal folgenden Vorschlag gemacht und hätte gerne eure Meinungen und Vorschläge dazu.
> ...


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_So auch wieder @home.. iwie bin ich mir mit Orange/Schwarz doch nichtmehr so sicher.. vllt doch Schwarz/Weiß? Denn da hätte ich sogar gleich Sachen die mir besser gefallen.. :-/


CPU-Lüfter :  Klick mich! 

Kaltlicht-Kathoden :  Klick mich! 

Gehäuse-Lüfter : Irgendwelche Leisen 120mm Teile die Schwarz/Weiß sind -> Also Rahmen schwarz , "Rotorblätter" in weiß =]



@ pampam - Eigentlich TipTop so.. kann man nicht wirklich was verbessern =] Was kommt denn für ne Karte rein? :-)_


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Kannst du eigentlich so lassen und mit dem BlackEdition mit frein Multi kann man evtl. noch übertakten, wobei ich mti AMD dort keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe, ka.
Weiß nicht mal ob das BIOS dies überhaupt anbietet, damals hat es mich nicht interessiert, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das AMD nicht übertaktbar ist.
Kaufe direkt ienen anständigen Kühler.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

japp, zusammenstellung passt absolut. Graka wäre noch interessant.

@painschkes: Ich denk, schwarz/weiß ist nicht ganz so abgedreht und das kannst auch noch in 2 Jahren anschauen, wer weiß, wie das mit orange aussieht!?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

Bei dem strammen Budget ist hier leider keine sinnvolle Verbesserung mehr möglich.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_Naja , das "Problem" was mir dann so in den Sinn gekommen ist.. ich werd die Kabel dann ja so verlegen..wie´s bei Franky aussieht - so das man eingentlich kaum welche sieht.. und dann brauch ich auch diese orangenen "Kabelverschönerungen" nicht und dann sieht´s schon wieder langweilig aus :X

Ich denk jetzt wird´s doch Schwarz/Weiß.. =]_


----------



## pampam (22. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> @ pampam - Eigentlich TipTop so.. kann man nicht wirklich was verbessern =] Was kommt denn für ne Karte rein? :-)_



Also im Momment hat er noch ne x2600 (oder so, bin mir grad nich sicher), aber auf nem Pc mit grade mal 1GB Ram und 1,8Ghz Dualcore
lief sogar Asassins Creed auf fast höchsten Einstellungen (mit Dx9).

Welche dann später rein soll, kommt drauf an, wann er es für nötig hält, die auszutauschen. Er meinte schon, dass die dann höchstens 100&#8364; kosten sollte. Also wenn er noch ein paar Monate wartet, könnte doch vielleicht sogar ne HD4850 im Preislimit liegen, oder?


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2009)

_Naja , 100&#8364; ist eher ne Wunschvorstellung - denke solche Top Karten werden nicht so tief sinken , toll wäre es natürlich aber ich glaub nicht dran.

Naja , solange ihm die Karte ausreicht sollte doch alles super sein - und wenn er dann so ~150&#8364; ausgibt kommt er auch an ne 4850 =]




/Edit : Öhm , okay ich seh grad - so etwa 120&#8364;/130&#8364; sollte er haben =]

 Klick mich! _


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht 

@Wagga: AMD kann man an und für sich sehr leicht übertakten, da man hier mit Anhebung des Taktes nicht das ganze System mit übertaktet, wie etwa bei Intel. Bei Intel hängt am FSB auch Takt des Rams und der Northbridge. Bei AMD funktioniert der Referenztakt systemunabhängig und hat allein Einfluss auf die CPU. Peripherie wird mittels HTL vebunden, dessen Takt man separat handeln kann.

Aber ein passender Lüfter muss immer her.


----------



## pampam (22. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht
> 
> @Wagga: AMD kann man an und für sich sehr leicht übertakten, da man hier mit Anhebung des Taktes nicht das ganze System mit übertaktet, wie etwa bei Intel. Bei Intel hängt am FSB auch Takt des Rams und der Northbridge. Bei AMD funktioniert der Referenztakt systemunabhängig und hat allein Einfluss auf die CPU. Peripherie wird mittels HTL vebunden, dessen Takt man separat handeln kann.
> 
> Aber ein passender Lüfter muss immer her.



Außerdem ist der von mir genannte Prozessor auch eine "Black Edition", also wärs durch den freien Multi noch leichter zu übertakten.


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

So, meine Grafikkarte ist da. Hab sie schon eingebaut und mal kurz Crysis probiert. Soweit keine Probleme. Läuft bis jetzt super. 
Aber eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, wie siehts mit der Software aus? Gibts irgendwas nützliches? Denn das zeug was bei der CD dabei war, war alles für 32bit. 

Btw, so sieht mein PC jetzt aus =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht
> 
> @Wagga: AMD kann man an und für sich sehr leicht übertakten, da man hier mit Anhebung des Taktes nicht das ganze System mit übertaktet, wie etwa bei Intel. Bei Intel hängt am FSB auch Takt des Rams und der Northbridge. Bei AMD funktioniert der Referenztakt systemunabhängig und hat allein Einfluss auf die CPU. Peripherie wird mittels HTL vebunden, dessen Takt man separat handeln kann.
> 
> Aber ein passender Lüfter muss immer her.


Wie gesagt als ich den AMD hatte interessierte mich Übertakten nicht und deswegen kenne ich mich mit AMD und der Übertaktung nicht aus , Intel konnte ich schon erfahrungen sammeln auch wenns nur ein kurzes Verknügen mit dem Boxed war.
Vor 3 Jahren war Übertakten noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln.
Eigentlich bis zum neuen PC, da habe ich mich damit befasst erst mich interessiert und über den Q6700 speziell bzw. Q6600 informiert.
Aber an die Spannung traue ich mich noch nicht ran nur FSB so hoch bis es geht mit Temp in Auge, und wenn Schluss ist ist halt schluss.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## aseari (22. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> So, meine Grafikkarte ist da. Hab sie schon eingebaut und mal kurz Crysis probiert. Soweit keine Probleme. Läuft bis jetzt super.
> Aber eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, wie siehts mit der Software aus? Gibts irgendwas nützliches? Denn das zeug was bei der CD dabei war, war alles für 32bit.
> 
> Btw, so sieht mein PC jetzt aus =)
> ...



www.nvidia.de
Da müsstest du Treiber finden. Oder meinst du Zusatz-Software?? Die bekommst du dann wahrscheinlich von der MSI-Website.


----------



## Unowiel (22. Januar 2009)

ITT: Leute die sich einen neuen PC kaufen um Crysis zocken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Software die nützlich ist beim PC aufsetzen:
- Office suite (MS Office oder kostenlos Open Office)
- Packprogramm (Winrar oder 7zip [kostenlos])
- Internet Browser: Firefox oder Opera
- Torrents: µtorrent
- Videocodecs: CCCP http://www.cccp-project.net/
- Media Player: Media Player Classic Home Cinema (bei CCCP dabei) oder VLC
- Videos enkodieren: Handbrake oder Mediacoder
- Audio abspielen: Media Monkey (mein Favorit), Foobar2000, Winamp
- Bildbearbeitung: Photoshop oder The Gimp
- Brennen: Imgburn, CDBurnerXP
- Antivirus: Nod32 oder Kaspersky AV


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

Klar meinte ich zusatzsoftware. Den neusten treiber hab ich schon lange runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage war ja eher, ob jemand was nützliches kennt? Wenn nicht, dan lass ichs einfach.

@Unowiel

Danke für die Auflistung. Aber ich hab ja schon lange alles andere Installiert. Meine Frage war speziell auf die neue Grafikkarte gerichtet ^.^


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

hehe, nette Karte, definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry wenn der Beitrag jetzt eher weniger konstruktiv ist, aber ich hab nur ATi-Karten


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze auch seit langen 7zip vorher Winace bzw, dann später Winrar aber die Meldung sie sollen endlich kaufen nervte mich dann ihrgendwann und 7zip kann alles was die Konkurrenz auch kann für lau.
Ist sogar legal.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

Ich benutz WinRar und bin zufrieden


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Aber da kommt odch immer die Meldung wegen dem aktivieren Sie nun Winrar.


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

also bei mir kommt das nicht und ich hab von chip gedownloadet


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

Bei mir kommt se auch net ^.^

Sagt mal, wie siehts eigentlich aus? Wie viel müsste mein System in 3D Mark 06 schaffen? So ungefair?


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

26XXX punkte


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2009)

@ Wagga: Das mit dem WinRar Aktivierungskrams kommt meines Wissens nach nur wenn du Winrar entweder direkt öffnest, oder bei einer Datei Rechtsklick --> Öffnen mit Winrar machst. Wenn du einfach nur "hier entpacken" oder "Datei entpacken" anklickst kommt die Meldung nicht, da das Hauptfenster von Winrar nicht geöffnet wird. War jedensfalls bislang immer bei mir so, benutze das Programm auch schon ewig.


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> 26XXX punkte



Und wo kann ich die Listen usw nachschaun? Ich finds einfach net auf der Homepage von denen


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu meinem Monitor,

gibts da diverse Programme im Internet, wo man das Bild bessern machen kann, weil Ich les öfters bei Amazonen Bewertungen, durch paar Einstellungen lässt sich das Bild besser machen. Ich hab einen meinen Bildschirm bekommen und nichts dabei, Software oder so ...


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt mal mein System scannen lassen. Da nimmt es die Daten von meinem PC, vergleich sie mit anderen und errechnet eine Score. Die lag da bei 15300. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber 3d mark 06 laufen lasse, hab ich 17200 Punkte. Doch dann ganz ordentlich ^.^


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

nice nice naja ich scann mal lieber nicht mit meinem gammel system ^^


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der von mir genannte Prozessor auch eine "Black Edition", also wärs durch den freien Multi noch leichter zu übertakten.


Das ist die positive Ausdrucksweise. Man koennte auch behaupten der 7750er waere ein Phenom mit 2 kaputten Kernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu meinem Monitor,
> 
> gibts da diverse Programme im Internet, wo man das Bild bessern machen kann, weil Ich les öfters bei Amazonen Bewertungen, durch paar Einstellungen lässt sich das Bild besser machen. Ich hab einen meinen Bildschirm bekommen und nichts dabei, Software oder so ...


Was willst Du denn besser machen? In der Software Deiner GraKa sollte es Einstellmoeglichkeiten fuer die Farben geben, ansonsten sollte der TFT halt auf seiner nativen Aufloesung laufen und gut...


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

Gib mal laut Tronnic, wie ist nun die Lautstärke der GTX280? Ist es so schlimm, wie in allen Tests geschrieben wurde?


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Januar 2009)

Auf keinen fall ist es so schlimm. Ist sogar Leiser. Bei volllast wen der Lüfter auf 100% läuft, hört man sie auch schon. Ist aber auch net so schlimm wie mein damaliger Föhn. Und im Idle ist sie gar nicht zu hören. =) Und mein komplettes System ist jetzt auch ein wenig kühler, weil die warme luft hinten raus bläst. 

Das einzige ist, das die Karte ziemlich warm wird (90C bei volllast 100%)


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2009)

Die Temparatur geht doch noch. Das muss die Karte aushalten sogar 110°C glaub ich. Irgendwer meinte das mal. Wunder mich nur warum meine 9800GT (okay, ist kein vergleich) bei Vollast nur max 52°C warm wird. Das sie so kühl ist dacht ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

Kann mir hier einer sagen, ob die Probleme mit der Graka bei Brothers in Arms HH schon mit einem Patch behoben wurden?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2009)

Welche Probleme soll es da geben? Ich hab das Spiel auch und spiele mit einer GTX260 und hab absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

Oh mist, hab vergessen zu sagen, das die Probleme angeblich nur bei der Radeon 4000er Serie aufgetaucht sind...habe die 4850, deswegen frage ich. Kostet das Spiel beim Saturn eig. nur 30 Euro, wie bei amazon?


----------



## Wagga (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte schon oft beim Vergleich geseehen das Amazon meist 5 € günstiger ist als Saturn oder MediaMarkt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Januar 2009)

Ist eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm..müsste nur wegen der Bestellung länger warten, deswegen!

Muss halt wissen, ob die fehler mittlerweile ausgebessert sind.

Bin noch am schwanken, ob BiA oder Left 4 dead....hat BiA eigentlich nen guten Mehrspielermodus?


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> 26XXX punkte


Die schafft er ganz sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht mal 20K.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

japp. 10k weniger wäre realistisch, 17.200 hat er erreicht was absolut in Ordnung ist bei dem Rechner.


----------



## pampam (23. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist die positive Ausdrucksweise. Man koennte auch behaupten der 7750er waere ein Phenom mit 2 kaputten Kernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm kann man aber auch positiv sehen: Er hat neuere Technik.


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

joa stimmt 17k ist gut ich hab gerade mal glaub ich 10k geschafft damals


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

naja, ich sag mal alle Systeme mit 14.000 und höher sind Oberklasse, ab 20.000 ists dann HighEnd. 8.000-14.000 ist Mittelklasse. So würds ich einstufen.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Der 9400er von Intel ist auch besser als mein Q6700er obwohl er vom Takt die gleiche Leistung hat, nur leider habe ich noch keinen Goldesel daheim, sonst würde ich ihn tauschen.
Need Goldesel.
Oder legale Gelddruckmaschine.


----------



## Ogil (23. Januar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Hmm kann man aber auch positiv sehen: Er hat neuere Technik.


Das ist wahr. Und bei Benchmarks hat er ja auch besser abgeschnitten als die aelteren X2er.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Oder legale Gelddruckmaschine.



Bestell mir gleich eine mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Bestell mir gleich eine mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich 2 bekomme, welche willste den:
Die 50er die 200er oder die 500er?

Oder die Multitasking mit: 50,200,500?
Dann druck ich mir 3 Mio, und kündige sofort.
Nie wieder arbeiten, Füße hochlegen und den PC zerschrotte ich nehms auf und setze es bei Youtube rein.
Ich glaub ein PC macht sich in der Autopresse gut oder, vielleicht gits dafür ja auch 2.500 € vom Staat, ist ja auch dann so ein Glotz der der raus kommt hinten. *g*


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Leute, ich hab ein Problem.

Ich hab gestern Windows 7 Installiert (neben Windows Vista). Habe aber leider die Windows 7 Partition zu klein gemacht. Jetzt sind nur noch 2 GB auf der partition frei und das ja nicht so gut. Da ich Windows 7 sowieso besser finde, wollte ich mal mein ganzes System platt machen (auser die D partition) und das Betriebssystem (win7) neu installieren.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem, mein DVD-Laufwerk erkennt keine DVD´s mehr, nur noch CD´s. An was kann das liegen? Wie ich das erste mal Windows 7 installiert hab, hat es immer ewig geladen. Hat echt lange gedauert.

Aber kaputt kanns doch auch nicht sein oder? Denn CD´s gehn ja noch. (Und nein meine Installations-DVD ist nicht kaputt, sie geht in meinem Laptop)


/Edit Leere DVD´s erkennt das Laufwerk. Kann sogar brennvorgang starten. Aber danach ist die dvd immernoch lehr.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

das ist merkwürdig...schomal bei google oder im offiziellen Win7-Betaforum nach dem Problem geschaut? Windows Vista hatte ja auch Probleme mit einigen Laufwerken, Wagga kann dir ein Lied davon singen.

Ach übrigens Wagga: Du kannst mir gerne nen Laster voll 50€-Scheine schicken, besser noch 20€ da die weniger auffällig sind als Blüten. Die Transportkosten etc. kannst ja selbstverständlich du tragen, du hast ja genug.

Ach ja, nen i7 965Extreme, 16GB DDR3, 2x GTX295 hätte ich auch noch gerne von dir. Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Aber ich habe es vorher ja schon installiert. Und es geht keine DVD.... GAR KEINE!


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Ja, bei meinem Desktop erkennt weder Windows VISTA noch Windows 7 meinen GSA 4167 B DL10 (aktuellste)
ich bin aber nicht gewillt einen neuen zu kaufen, weil dieser noch technisch I.O. ist.
Es wird zwar das DVD-Laufwerksymbol angezeigt, und im gerätemanage taucht er auch als Betriebsbereit auf, aber das wars.
Brennen von CD/DVd´s fehlanzeige sowie das Lesen, nun.
Alleinig Windows XP mag ihn, deswegen werde ich solang ich mir keinen neuen Brenner kaufe einen großen Bogen um Windows 7 und VISTA als produktives System machen, obwohl ich Win7 die beta eigentlich schon gut und stabiler als VISTA finde, wäre da nicht das Problem mit dem Brenner.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Es geht erst seit kurzem nicht mehr. Vorher ging er doch noch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ogil (23. Januar 2009)

Mit der Energie, die Du schon aufgebracht hast um von Deinen Problemen mit dem GSA unter Vista zu berichten, haettest Du Dir schon einen neuen Brenner Mundhaekeln koennen...

PS: 
Ich hab mir letztens einen neuen Brenner gekauft als ich meine Teile in ein neues Gehaeuse gepackt habe und den alten Brenner nicht ausgebaut bekommen habe. Die Zusammenbau-DAUs haben diese billigen Schrauben so fest angezogen, dass man zwar die Schrauben zerwuergt bekommen hat - aber raus kamen sie trotzdem nicht. Beim Motherboard war's das Gleiche. Aber das hab ich rausgebohrt weil ich jetzt kein neues kaufen wollte, sondern ich noch auf die AM3-Boards warte...


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

HILFE! Ich bekomm Hdro unter Win7 nicht zum laufen. Er meint, er bräuchte .net Framework 1.1, aber egal ob ich 1, 2, 3 oder 3.5 installiere bekomm ich die Meldung, dass dies bereits Teil des OS' sei. Was kann ich dagegen tun, hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Leider kann ich dir bei HDRO nicht weiterhelfen, hast du mal Google gefragt oder im offiziellen HDRO-Forum?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

ja, ich bin schon ca. 3 Stunden an dem Problem dran. Ich bekomm leider .net 1.1 nicht installiert, noch Hdro zum laufen. Mal sehen, vllt. bekomm ich es irgendwie hin.


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube das Problem ist nen Windows 7 Problem. Der Launcher von HDRO kennt sicher noch nicht die neue .net Framework-Version von 7 und denkt daher, dass keine drauf ist.

Da bleibt nur die möglichkeit eine Version zu finden, die ihm .net 1.1 vorgaukelt oder darauf zu warten, dass die Herren und Damen von Turbine den Support von Windows 7 aufnehmen.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

ich hab tatsächlich nach nun mittlerweile deutlich über 4h Suche folgendes gefunden:

1. Going to regedit
2. Navigating to HKLM\Software\Microsoft\SQMCli ent\Windows\DisabledSessions
3. Renaming MachineThrottling to _MachineThrottling

Hab ich befolgt, nun installiert immerhin schon .Net 1.1 was zuvor mit einem Fehler abgebrochen hat. Mal sehen, ob auch HDRO läuft.

Edit: ES GEHT! Das gibts doch garnicht, es geht tatsächlich!! Nun nur noch ettliche Dateien patchen was einige Stunden gehen dürfte, dann steht dem Spielvergnügen nichtsmehr im Wege!


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Mal son ne Frage zum 3D Mark. Asoriel, du meintest ja das von ca. 8k bis 14k Mittelklasse ist. Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gedacht das mein Rechner mindestens an die 8k für Mittelklasse rankommt. Aber das der Rechner nun ganz unten mitspielt habe ich wirklich nicht gedacht. Oder hätte man bei meinem Rechner mehr Punkte erwarten müssen als dort?


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Januar 2009)

öhm ja...selbst mit meinem

E6600
8800GTX
4GB 
Vista Ultimate 

bekomme ich mind. 11000 Marks...

Also irgendwas bremst da gewaltig...


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

Du hast 6.000 Punkte? Du solltest ca. das doppelte haben! Sag, hattest du bei dem Test irgendwas im Hintergrund laufen oder AA oder sowas beim Test voll aufgedreht? 6.000 sind viel zu wenig bei deinem Rechner. Dein PC ist nichtmal Mittel-, sondern Oberklasse meiner Meinung nach, bis auf die Graka, aber selbst die ist recht ordentlich!


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Also im Hintergrund war nur Xfire, Avira, ICQ und den Winamp Agent an an. AA hatte ich komplett aus. Das ich jetzt so wenig Punkte hab macht mir nen bissl Angst das meine Hardware im A**** ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab wegen dem Test sogar Sidebar und sonen Schnickschnack ausgemacht.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

dann mach am besten XFire, WinampAgent und ICQ aus. Avira lass aber an, dann lass den Test nochmal durchlaufen. Mach aber davor am besten nen Neustart und poste das Ergebnis nochmal. Also mindestens auf 10k müsstest du kommen schätz ich mal so grob. Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte gibts irgendwo ein Problem.

Geh am besten mal in den Gerätemanager und halte nach "!" oder "?" ausschau. Falls du was finden solltest sag was es ist.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Naja, man sieht ja an der Wertung deutlich das die Score der Grafikkarte weit unten ist =/ Kann schon sein das es an der Graka liegt. Aber so wenig ist echt seltsam.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Okay ich starte dann mal neu, mach alles aus und mach den Test erneut. Bis gleich.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

klar Franky, die Graka ist auch nicht die stärkste und vor allem die reißt einiges beim Bench. Trotzdem sollte der Wert meiner Meinung nach höher liegen.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

So habe den Test nochmal gemacht und wirklich alles ausgemacht, sogar das Programm für meine G11. So sieht das Ergebnis aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich ja nicht sehr viel getan. Hier noch ein Bild vom Geräte-Manager:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das mit dem Ausrufezeichen was wichtiges?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

21 Punkte mehr als zuvor. Naja, mal warten bis noch andere Buffies das lesen, aber ich bin definitiv der Meinung, dass das mehr sein müsste.

Ich schau mal eben was nach und meld mich dann wieder.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

21 Punkte sind aber jetzt auch nicht so die Welt.

Ich wart dann mal bis das noch mehr lesen und mir dann eventuell gesagt werden kann das die Grafikkarte schrott ist. Hoffe es irgendwie son bisschen *g*. Umtauschen, Geld zurück, 9800GTX+ kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

falls du die Karte noch keine 14 Tage hast (wegen Umtauschen und so) kannst das auch direkt machen. Du wirst auf jeden Fall nen Leistungsschub zur 9800GTX+ merken, die braucht aber ordentlich Strom und 2x6Pin soweit ich weiß!

edit: Schau dir mal das Profil an: Ähnliche Hardware, aber 13.500 Punkte. (zumindest schreibt er es)
edit2: Andere Leute kommen mit der 8800GTS, selber Prozessor, auch 2GB Ram auf knappe 13.000 Punkte...seltsam


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Hab sie leider morgen schon einen Monat lang. 2x6Pin wär mir egal hab noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es ein Garantiefall ist, bekommt man das Geld wieder was man dafür gezahlt hat oder das was sie jetzt noch wert ist?

Andere Frage: Gibts ne ATI mit ungefähr der selben Leistung wie die 9800GTX+ zum selben Preis oder günstiger?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

ne klar, die HD4850 dürfte günstiger sein, ist in einigen Fällen flotter und braucht weniger Strom.

Im Garantiefall wird normal deine Karte repariert oder durch das selbe Modell ersetzt.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Jop hab nachgeschaut, die kostet fast 15&#8364; weniger als die GTX+. 

Schade hatte gehoft man bekommt sein Geld wieder. Naja man kann ebend nicht alles haben.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Das Geld bekommst du nur wieder wenn er sie nicht umtauschen kann oder sie nicht mehr erhältlich ist oder wenn er sie schon 2 mal umtauschte es sich aber nicht besserte dann kannst du ggf. das Geld fordern, zu mindestens in der Theorie, in der Praxis ist das manchmal mit Stress verbunden.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Achso, dann hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal das sie in Ordnung ist. 

Gibts eigentlich ne Seite oder so die Hardware ankauft? Wäre sicherer als meine Hardware die ich noch loswerden will bei ebay zu verkaufen.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Ist mir leider nicht bekannt, die Hardware ankaufen, außer Auktionshäuser wo man seine Sachen versteigern kann, eine in Anzahlung geben wie bei Autos gibts leider beim PC (noch) nicht.
Wäre teilweise genial.
Da würde man sparen!

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sowas auch einfach nur genial finden. Bei ebay zum Beispiel sind die Gebühren mittlerweile dermaßen teuer das ich immer erst Versuche alles bei Bekannten oder so zu verkaufen, wenn es keiner haben will kommt es wohl oder übel ins ebay. Wenn es da nicht verkauft wird hat man umsonst Geld ausgegeben. Darum suche ich sowas schon seit längerem.


----------



## Ogil (23. Januar 2009)

Hmm - hab auch mal den 3DMarkVantage durchlaufen lassen - und zweifle doch sehr an der Aussagekraft der Ergebnisse. Ich habe mit dem Preset "Performance" einen GPU-Score von knapp unter 7000 - stell ich das Preset auf "Entry" komme ich auf 28k (alles mit meiner 9800GTX+). Mit der einen Einstellung hab ich also ein Highperformance-System, mit der anderen liege ich irgendwo im Mittelmass. Nicht sehr aussagekraeftig, oder?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch auf "Performance" durchlaufen lassen, ist das höchste was bei mir geht wegen meinem kleinen 17 Zöller. Ich probier gleich mal das andere aus, wenn ich dann auch High-End hab von den Punkten wed ich verrückt.


----------



## aseari (23. Januar 2009)

Naja, eben doch aussagekräftig:
Mit den niedrigeren Leistungseinstellungen kommst du auf höhere Punktzahlen. Ist doch auch logisch. Ist ja in Spielen nicht anders. Spiel mal Crysis in DX9 auf 800x600 und danach auf DX10 mit 1280x1024. Da ist dann schon ein kleiner Unterschied bemerkbar. Und um aussagekräftige Werte zu erhalten, sollte man - denke ich - auf das Höchstmögliche stellen.

Habt ihr eigentlich nVidia PhysX aktiviert? Das pusht die CPU-Score in den Himmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber zu Verlusten bei der GPU-Score führen, weil die GPU ja mehr zu tun hat.

Im Performance-Preset bei aktiviertem PhysX hab ich 5356 Punkte. Als ich meine CPU mal OCed hatte, kam ich auf 7779 Punkte.
System:
Intel Core2Duo E6400 2x 2,13GHz
4GB OCZ DDR2 1066MHz RAM
Zotac GeForce 9800GTX+

CPU war übertaktet auf 2x 3,2GHz...


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

So habs jetzt mal auf niedrigsten Einstelllungen gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe zwar deutlich mehr Punkte als vorher (sogar mehr als nen Phenom II 940 mit ner GTX285 oO?) aber dafür hat der beste PC jetzt halt nochmal das doppelte wie bei "Performance" Einstellungen. Bei "Entry" lief jetzt alles super flüssig dafür war das Wasser unanimiert und sonst fehlten auch jede Menge Effekte. Bei sowas würd ich nichtmal dran denken ein Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Ogil (23. Januar 2009)

Hmm - ich finde die Vergleiche sollten dann auch mit den gleichen Einstellungen stattfinden bzw. sollte es das entsprechende System dann mit anderen Benchmarks gleicher Einstellung vergleichen. Wenn ich mir z.B. das System mit dem hoechsten Score da anschaue, dann kann ich mir z.B. nicht vorstellen, dass das auf "Entry" getestet wurde - schliesslich kommt das Top-System da (i7-965-Extrem) grade mal auf laeppische 5k CPU-Score mehr als mein oller X2-5600. Na - ich schraub mal noch ein wenig und lass das Ganze nochmal durchlaufen...


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, der CPU-Score ist relativ wenig. Aber wenn man sich mal den von der GPU anschaut finde ich das mit weit über 100k doch schon ziemlich viel. Das beste System da wurde schon auf "Entry" getestet. Es werden immer nur Rechner angezeigt die den Test bei den selben Einstellungen gemacht haben.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

sag, du hast schon 3DMark '06 laufen lassen und nicht Vantage? Falls es Vantage war sind die Werte okay!


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Klar war des Vantage. Hätt ich das sagen sollen? Ich kann ja nochmal 06 laufen lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

ja, das hättest du sagen sollen. Die Punkte die ich geschrieben habe waren auf 3DMark06 bezogen. Lass das am besten auch mal noch laufen. Aber sei beruhigt, da es Vantage war ist alles in bester Ordnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Gut dann werd ich 06 auch mal laufen lassen wenn es fertig runtergeladen ist. Werd dann mal morgen posten. Wenn die Punkte auch da niedrig sind mag ich nimma =)

Andere Frage: Sehen die Grafikkarten eigentlich immer so aus wie auf den Bildern bei HWV? Als ich mir die: *Klick* gekauft habe dachte ich mir "man sieht die gut aus, nur noch Seitenfenster und perfekt." Als sie ankam war ich sehr enttäuscht. Kein Gehäuse oder so drauf nur nen fetter schwarzer Lüfter. Fand das schon ein bisschen traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (23. Januar 2009)

Meine Werte beziehen sich auch auf Vantage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich wunder mich hier, was ihr für Wunder erwartet oO


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

jopp, schreib morgen mal die Ergebnisse rein. 

@aseari: Was meinst du damit? Bei '06 kann er mit seinem System durchaus 10.000+ erwarten, oder etwa nicht?

Bin erstmal raus für heut. Gute Nacht Euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Jo gute Nacht auch dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (23. Januar 2009)

Hat von euch jemand erfahrungen mit einer Retoure bezüglich Grafikkarten bei HWV ?


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Ich,

hat 5 Tage gedauert ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst 2 Tage her.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2009)

Ich werf meine Frage nochmal rein glaub der Edit ist untergegangen:



> Sehen die Grafikkarten eigentlich immer so aus wie auf den Bildern bei HWV? Als ich mir die: *Klick* gekauft habe dachte ich mir "man sieht die gut aus, nur noch Seitenfenster und perfekt." Als sie ankam war ich sehr enttäuscht. Kein Gehäuse oder so drauf nur nen fetter schwarzer Lüfter. Fand das schon ein bisschen traurig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (23. Januar 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das bei mir auch alles Gut geht.


@ Shefanix : Also meine sieht haargenau soaus wie auf dem Bild. Hier klicken!


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn du den Lüfter komplett schwarz machst auf dem Bild sieht das genau aus wie meine. Hatte nur gehofft die sieht aus wie auf dem Bild weil dann ein Seitenfenster doch ein bisschen schöner ist, als mit sonem hässlichen Vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

also bei meinem Fenster seh ich die Unterseite der Karte nicht. Man sieht nur, dass sie dick und lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher ist mir recht egal, was darauf zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. Januar 2009)

Na ok - hab jetzt auch nochmal das Ganze durchlaufen lassen per 3DMarkVantage - nicht mit irgendeinem alten 06er Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ergebnisse jeweils mit der Einstellung "Performance". Das aktuelle ist mit aktivem PhysX, das "previous" mit inaktivem. Man sieht sehr schoen, dass meine GraKa da nur muede gaehnt und die CPU sich freut, dass sie nicht mehr arg so sehr schwitzen muss...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist klar, dass meine CPU das Ganze ordentlich ausbremst...


----------



## Gnolius (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich seh auch nur die Unterseite meiner Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mich stört es nicht habe eh kein Seitenfenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werf meine Frage nochmal rein glaub der Edit ist untergegangen:


Das sind nur Beispielbilder, die Karte muss nicht umbedingt so aussehen kann es aber.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das sind nur Beispielbilder, die Karte muss nicht umbedingt so aussehen kann es aber.



Schade, hätten sie ruhig dazu schreiben können. Kann man solche Sachen irgendwie nachkaufen oder gibt es da nichts für Grafikkarten?


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Kannst den Lüfter tauschen ggf. mehr aber auch nicht.
Aber meist sehen die doch sehr stylisch aus.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Meiner sieht wirklich hässlich aus. Hätte ich ne Kamera würd ich nen Foto machen. Das ist einfach son dickes Metallteil wo sich inner Mitte der Lüfter dreht in Schwarz. Da wo eigentlich Gehäuse seine sollte ist blanke Grafikkarte. Ich mag sowas nicht, achte bei meinem Rechner eigentlich schon darauf das alle gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Meiner sieht wirklich hässlich aus. Hätte ich ne Kamera würd ich nen Foto machen. Das ist einfach son dickes Metallteil wo sich inner Mitte der Lüfter dreht in Schwarz. Da wo eigentlich Gehäuse seine sollte ist blanke Grafikkarte. Ich mag sowas nicht, achte bei meinem Rechner eigentlich schon darauf das alle gut aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So sieht meine aus, ich finde recht stylisch für ne Graka.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Denk dir mal alles davon weg außer den Lüfter, der dann etwas größer und dann in Schwarz. Si ungefähr schauts bei mir aus.


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2009)

_Guten Morgäääään =]

Hui , schon Seite 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## aseari (24. Januar 2009)

Du kannst ja mal bei HWV anfragen, ob die die Karte evtl. gegen eine mit anderem Aufsatz umtauschen.

@ Asoriel: Mit keine Wunder erwarten meine ich, dass man, um bei Vantage auf über 10k Punkte zu kommen,  schon was unter der Haube haben muss... Bei 06 sind 10k+ Punkte mittlerweile kein Problem mehr.

Moin painschkes!


----------



## Soramac (24. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Guten Morgäääään =]
> 
> Hui , schon Seite 36
> 
> ...



Moin

^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2009)

_So , mal fix was einkaufen - dann Spam ich auch wieder mit =]_


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

@aseari: Ja klar, bei Vantage sind 10.000 schon ordentlich. Ich glaub, wir sind ein wenig aneinander vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meinte 3DMark06 mit den Zahlen die ich genannt habe.

B2T: Meine Karte sah genau so aus, wie auf dem Bild wo ich sie herhabe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild von www.geeks3d.com)

Das Design...naja, was will man bei so einer riesen Karte schon großartiges erwarten...

Gestern Abend um ca. 19:00 hab ich angefangen, HDRO zu patchen, und es ist immer noch nicht fertig, da der Client nur mit 70-80 KB/s lädt, seit einer Stunde ists aber auf ca. 150 KB/s hochgegangen.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde ja das die ATI Karten von unten nicht so toll aussehn

4870X2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dagegen sieht die GTX 280 schon nicht schlecht aus in nem Gehäuse mit Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (24. Januar 2009)

Tronnic Tronnic... ^^ Du sollst nicht stehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Stehlen? Was meinst du?


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2009)

_Schau mal deine Bilder an :-D_


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

heheh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, meine Karte sieht von unten ganz recht aus. Oben könnt ihr sie ja bewundern und bestaunen hehe


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (24. Januar 2009)

Ist doch scheiss egal wie die karte aus sieht Hauptsache sie hat POWER! ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2009)

_Naja es gibt leute die legen darauf wert =]


Wenn du zB. ne rote Karte in nem Schwarz/Blau beleuchteten PC drin hast sieht das nicht so dolle aus.. _


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schau mal deine Bilder an :-D_



Oh, habs grad bemerkt. War aber vorhin noch nicht >.>


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2009)

Find das mit dem "You shall not steal" sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2009)

_Hehe :-D

Alter Schwede - ich komm grad vom Einkaufen wieder und BAM.. da steht erstmal nen ADAC Hubschrauber unten bei uns auffa Wiese °_°

Bzw hab ich ihn noch landen sehn.. war schon cool =]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Uhrzeit stimmt natürlich nicht _


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt nochmal 3D Mark 06 laufen lassen. Hab alles im Hintergrund ausgemacht usw.
Bench lief auf Standarteinstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch ok oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

japp, ist echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Asoriel, wie viel hast du beim 06'er?


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2009)

Dürften so 20k+ sein locker. CPU-Score und Graka-Score werden übel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja das die ATI Karten von unten nicht so toll aussehn
> 
> 4870X2
> 
> ...



Habs nochmal editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

3DMark06 hatte ich 22.500 Punkte wenn ich mich nicht irre, habs aber nichtmehr auf dem Rechner seit Win7. Vantage hab ich noch nie laufen lassen.


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Januar 2009)

Edit: So ich bin immer noch am runterladen von 3d Mark 06 dauert etwas bei mir hab nur eine 200er Leitung.


Aber schon mal vorne Weg ich hab unten meine Signatur von SysProfil erneuert und nicht wundern das System ist 3 Jahre alt.


Hier noch genaue Daten von meiner Grafikkarte mit GPu-Z Ausgelesen. 


GPU:  	R580  	Revision:  	 
Technology: 	90 nm 	Die Size: 	352 mm²
BIOS Version: 	VER009.012.005.002 	Device ID: 	1002 - 7249
Bus Interface: 	PCI-E x16 @ x16 	Subvendor: 	ATI (1002)
ROPs: 	16 	Shaders: 	48 Pixel / 8 Vertex (DX 9.0c)
Pixel Fillrate: 	10.4 GPixel/s 	Texture Fillrate: 	10.4 GTexel/s
Memory Type: 	GDDR3 	Bus Width: 	256 bit
Memory Size: 	512 MB 	Bandwidth: 	49.5 GB/s
Driver: 	ati2mtag 6.14.10.6891 (Catalyst 8.12) / XP
GPU Clock: 	648 MHz 	774 MHz 	 
Default Clock: 	650 MHz 	775 MHz 	 
Overclock: 	- 	-


Ich post dann später meine 3d Mark 06 punkte ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Uh, ich seh grad du benutzt die Auflösung 1024x768 in Windows? *schauder*


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Januar 2009)

mei geht net besser bei einem 15 Zoll TFT ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

o.o Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, deine Signatur ist falsch verlinkt. Wenn man draufklickt dann kommt nur das Bild. Ich musste erstmal die Sysprofile ID von deinem Bild nehmen und im Browser sysprofile.de/idxxxx eingeben


http://sig.sysprofile.de/pcgh/sysp-33869.gif

http://www.sysprofile.de/id33869/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/Edit 

Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage.
Wie ihr in meiner Signatur seht, hab ich da ja so ein Pi Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was für ein Wert ist das? Ich möchte da nicht  --  Stehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/Edit Ok habs auf Sysprofile gefunden. Ist ein Programm das sich "Super PI" nennt. Kann man auch gleich von SysProfile runterladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage.

Wie kann ich bei Crysis die auflösung einstellen? Denn ich kann da meine Native auflösung nicht einstellen. 
Was für ne Datei muss ich da editieren?


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Gibt es dort keine Datei Namens config.xyz oder settings.xxx
xxx und xyz sind Platzhalter fürs Format bei Wow z.B.: Config.wtf


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Januar 2009)

so jetzt ist es glaube ich richtig verlinkt naja und wegen 3d mark naja ich galbue das dauert noch ne weile ^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Um nochmal aufs Thema wegen Aussehen von der Grafikkarte zurück zu kommen. Meine sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde ja das die jetzt im Vergleich mit dem Bild von Hardwareversand schon ziemlich anders aussieht. Ich mag die Karte so einfach nicht, hätte sie gerne mit Weiß. Ich frag mal bei HWV an ob das geht das ich son Gehäuse bekomme oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noch ne andere Frage: Hier auf dem Bild sieht man den Stecker vom Netzteil zum MB, aber da wo der drinsteckt ist ja noch Platz, muss da noch was rein oder ist das unwichtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun die letzte Frage, kann ich irgendwas an dem Kabelsalat tun? Gibts Bleche die ich mir ins Gehäuse schrauben kann wo dann die Kabel drunter herlaufen oder so? Hier mal nen Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Sorry das die Bilder so groß sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PPS: Bin grad noch dabei 3DMark 06 zu laden. Ergebnisse kommen noch.

Boah man sieht ja bei den großen Bildern richtig das der Lüfter von der Graka staubig ist. Wenn ich so draufschaue seh ich nichts.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Ich bitte dich das nächste mal die bilder zu verkleinern. Geht bei Photobucket.com oder imagesshack.us automatisch... /edit mit der Kamera kannst ja sicher auch mit den MP auf 0,3 oder so runtergehn.

Ich mit meinem lahmen Internet habe ein paar Minuten gebraucht bis die fertig waren =(


Btw, so sieht mein PC aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild hab ich mit meiner Kamera auf 0,3 Megapixel gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Da hast solche schön großen Kästen für Festplatten und Laufwerke wo man Kabel herlaufen lassen kann, ist bei mir leider nicht so.

Werde nächstes mal Bilder kleiner machen, hat mit dem hochladen auch schon 5min gedauert.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Kästen für meine festplatte rausbauen müssen (die waren unten). Sonst hätte meine Grafikkarte nicht reingepasst. 
Musste jetzt halt die Festplatte unters DVD Laufwerk reinschrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/Edit

_*Nice! Bin jetzt unter den Top 1000 in SysProfile. Von ca. 100.000 Profilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Januar 2009)

mhhh bei mir sieht alles noch viel viel enger aus ....


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da hast solche schön großen Kästen für Festplatten und Laufwerke wo man Kabel herlaufen lassen kann, ist bei mir leider nicht so.
> 
> Werde nächstes mal Bilder kleiner machen, hat mit dem hochladen auch schon 5min gedauert.



Was mir grad noch einfält, ich währe froh wenn ich so ein großes Gehäuse wie du hätte ^.^


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Warum wärst du froh so ein Gehäuse zu haben? Ich kauf mir bald nen anderes, willst meins haben? *g* Hol mir entweder das: Klick Mich! oder das *Klick* muss mich nur noch entscheiden bei welchem ich besser rummodden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vielleicht auch dieses hier: *Klick*.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

ganz ehrlich: Zum "Casemod" gehört für mich auch der Einbau eines Windowskits dazu. Die populären Gehäuse à la Antec 900/1200, NZXT oder TT sieht man auf jeder LAN einfach zu oft. Ich hab mir daher ein Gehäuse gekauft mit nem anständigen Airflow und selbst Hand angesetzt. Bilder kannst in meinem SysProfil anschauen. Das ist dann wirklich ein Unikat und du kannst mit Stolz sagen: "Das hab ich gebaut!"

Das hat auch beim "angeben" eine viel größere Wirkung als ein fertig gekauftes. Wobei ich natürlich nicht die Qualität der Gehäuse streitig machen will, mir geht es lediglich um die Individualität.

Edit: Das TT Xaser sieht ja schrecklich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus. Könnt ich auch machen, aber ist mir zu aufwendig. Hab auf meiner Arbeit auch Plexiglas und den selben Fenster-Gummi den du da hast. 

Post mal ein Bild, bin auf dein Kabelmanagement gespannt, hast ja neu gemacht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

leider ist immer noch keine Digicam im Haus, Bild wird aber nachgereicht bzw. bei Sysprofil editiert.


----------



## Ogil (24. Januar 2009)

Also von den 3en wuerde ich das NZXT nehmen - die anderen finde ich alle schrecklich. Ich habe mir gezielt ein Gehaeuse ohne Seitenfensterschnulli gekauft - was garnicht mehr so einfach ist. Mein Rechner steht quasi eh in einer Ecke und das Fenster wuerde Richtung Wand zeigen.


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Hast doch bestimmt ein Handy oder? Egal wie schrecklich die Qualität ist, ich wills sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Welches Gehäuse ist denn gut,preiswert, hat nen guten Airflow und kein Window-Kit bei dem ich selbst Modden könnt? Mein Case im Moment ist nicht so das wahre dafür finde ich.

Edit: Würde das gehen? *Klick*


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Stellt sich nun die Frage, was du da viel modden willst, wenn eh kein Fenster da ist. Dann siehst du ja die Hardware eh nicht

Du könntest dir natürlich selbst ein Gehäuse bauen, daß wäre dann wieder Modding, egal ob Fenster oder nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte jetzt bei dem Gehäuse dann selbst ein Window-Kit reinbauen. 

Gehäuse selber bauen wären auch mal eine Idee. Bloss konnte das doch ein bisschen schwer werden. Ich hab schon dran gedacht den in ein Bierkasten zu bauen, aber das gibt es schon zu oft. Sonst wüsste ich auch nicht so groß wo ich den reinbauen könnte was günstig ist.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn du handwerklich begabt bist und großen Basteldrang verspürst, dann bau mir bitte sowas


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

Also wenn du wirklich gut belüftete Gehäuse willst, welche sich zum Modden eignen, insbesondere für ein Window-Kit würde ich dir folgende empfehlen:

Midi-Tower: Lian Li PC-60F

Big Tower: NZXT Whisper

Im Prinzip solltest du nur darauf achten, dass die Gehäuse sowohl vorne als auch hinten zumindest einen, besser 2 Lüftern haben (evtl. optional), wodurch schonmal ein Großteil für einen guten Airflow stimmt. Außerdem ist es ratsam, dass an der von vorne gesehen linken Seite möglichst keine Lüfter o.Ä. verbaut sind, da das sonst recht schwer werden kann mit nem Window-Kit. 

Die beiden oberen sind recht gut, Lian Li ist eine gute Marke wenn auch leider recht teuer.

edit: Wow Klos! Das wär mal was!


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

@ Klos: Wenn du mir die Materialien die ich dafür benötige kaufst, mach ichs dir gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm die Tower kosten beide leider mehr als 100€. Bin noch Schüler deshalb sieht das bei mir Finanziell nicht ganz so gut aus. Es sei denn ich bekomm die kleine Arbeitsstelle die ich mir angeschaut hab wirklich, dann würd ich sofort anfangen mit dem einkaufen. 

Wenn da soviele Lüfter drinne sind, reicht mein 480W Netzteil dann überhaupt noch aus? Das sind nämlich nicht mehr allzu viele Anschlüsse frei. Ich hab das hier: *Klick*.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Januar 2009)

Naja, erstens mal, musst du sie ja nicht zwangsläufig an dein Netzteil hängen und zweitens kannst ja einen Adapter kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn nicht ans Netzteil, wo sonst dran? Auf meinem Mainboard ist nur noch 1 Stecker frei.


----------



## Wagga (24. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn du handwerklich begabt bist und großen Basteldrang verspürst, dann bau mir bitte sowas


Sieht echt geil aus und für Rennsimulationen echt geil, wenn man das Teil hat kann
man sich endgültig als Freak outen *g*,

Aber ich sehe da keine Maus, oder täuscht das nur?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Hier war ein ziemlich verspäteter Doppelpost T_T

So hab 3DMark 06 mal durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht die Punktzahl in Ordnung?


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Ja


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

hehe, hab ich mit 12.000 ja nichtmal schlecht geschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Japp, ist absolut in Ordnung, musst dir keine Gedanken machen. Passt soweit.

Kennt eigentlich jemand von Euch das Spiel AudioSurf bei dem man seine Musik "surft"?

Schaut Euch mal das an!



edit: Man sieht es in dem Video leider schlecht, aber die Strecke passt sich richtig schön dem Lied an. Macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Das sieht schon interassant aus. Was ist der Sinn dabei? Bzw. was muss man machen?^^


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Wo gibts den das?
macht bestimmt mit dem WotlK Soundtrack Spaß +g*


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand von Euch das Spiel AudioSurf bei dem man seine Musik "surft"?


Ja - spiel ich auch ab und zu. Ist ganz nett so mal zwischendurch. Man muss quasi so Bloecke einsammeln und wenn mindestens 3 gleicher Farbe sich im "Sammler" beruehren, verschwinden die und man bekommt Punkte. Die Strecken werden dabei passend fuers Lied generiert d.h. das Lied bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit, die Anzahl der Bloecke usw.

Auch ganz nett ist "World of Goo" - so ein Physik-Puzzler, mit "Bridge Builder" vergleichbar...

PS: Gibt es z.B. bei Steam - weiss nicht ob auch anders zu erhalten...


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Habe kein Steam, kann man das auch ohne downloaden, installieren?
Wills erlich für ne zeitlich begrenzte Demo auch nicht installieren.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Habe kein Steam, kann man das auch ohne downloaden, installieren?
> Wills erlich für ne zeitlich begrenzte Demo auch nicht installieren.



Das Originalspiel gibts auch im normalen Laden.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Habe bei Google ne Downloadmöglichkeit gefunden.
Macht echt bock:
Testete es mit dem WoW WotlK Introlied: Arthas, mein Sohn, echt geil.
Für Zwischendruch genial.


----------



## Taikunsun (25. Januar 2009)

So hier ist jetzt mal mein Ergebnis von 3dMark06 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Habe bei Google ne Downloadmöglichkeit gefunden.
> Macht echt bock:
> Testete es mit dem WoW WotlK Introlied: Arthas, mein Sohn, echt geil.
> Für Zwischendruch genial.



Link bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - spiel ich auch ab und zu. Ist ganz nett so mal zwischendurch. Man muss quasi so Bloecke einsammeln und wenn mindestens 3 gleicher Farbe sich im "Sammler" beruehren, verschwinden die und man bekommt Punkte. Die Strecken werden dabei passend fuers Lied generiert d.h. das Lied bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit, die Anzahl der Bloecke usw.
> 
> Auch ganz nett ist "World of Goo" - so ein Physik-Puzzler, mit "*Bridge Builder*" vergleichbar...



Ja, Bridge Builder macht Spaß, hab vor kurzem die Demo wieder gespielt und ist nicht leicht, hab bei zwei oder drei Leveln etwas geschummelt und habe mal Tomahawks gebaut.
Einfach ein Seil nach ganz oben machen und dann so Art Raketen basteln, Viereck mit einer Spitze unten drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

Taikun ich denk die Punkte gehen in Ordnung bei deinem System. Als in meinem anderen PC noch die X1650Pro, 2GB Ram und ein E2200 mit 2x2,2Ghz verbaut war kam ich mit dem auf ~2.500 Punkte.


----------



## Taikunsun (25. Januar 2009)

hehe^^ alles klar.

Maja das System ist jetzt auch schon wieder 3 jahre alt entweder hol ich mir im Sommer ein neues mit vista oder ich warte ganz bis zu windows 7 mal schauen.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

ich würd an deiner Stelle bis Win7 warten, sonst regst dich nur auf, wenn du ein altes OS hast wenns schon das neue und deutlich bessere gibt. Aber es soll ja wieder die Möglichkeit geben wie bei XP/Vista dass bei den Versionen welche kurz vor bzw. nach Release verkauft wurden ein Key für Vista dabei war, dass man also upgraden konnte.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Morgään =]_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

hallöchen painschkes. Ich bin gerade am RoM updaten, dann spiel ich es mal an. Mal sehen, ist mein erstes Free2Play-MMORPG. Wenns Spaß macht bleib ich dabei, wenn nicht wirds eben gelöscht, kost ja nix.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Ha da nen Priester auf Level 10 =]

Macht richt Spass (Mir zumindest) _


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

ich hab vor Ritter/Krieger zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war schon in WoW Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das macht mir einfach Freude, von Riesenmobs auf die Omme zu bekommen, da ist es mir auch egal, wenn das Leveln zäh ist.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Hehe , ich versteh dich =]_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

so, Update ist fertig. Ich treib jetzt mal in RoM mein Unwesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Was ist RoM

Rune of Magic oder wie das heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Jup genau das :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (25. Januar 2009)

will da wer meinen mage / priest? zock des nich mehr...


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Level? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich hab vor Ritter/Krieger zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo, genau Krieger ist geil.
Aber was auch riesig Spaß macht ist so ne Killermieze (Druide).

Mal ne Frage: Ich habe schon gegooglt, kann man auch AudioSurf so ihrgendwie kaufen, auch ohne Steam, als nicht CSler hat man sowas nicht.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Taikunsun (25. Januar 2009)

rofl^^


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Link bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://audiosurf.softonic.de/
Man kann 7 lieder spielen, dann ist fertig.
Wo gibts die Vollversion zu kaufen?


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich habe schon gegooglt, kann man auch AudioSurf so ihrgendwie kaufen, auch ohne Steam, als nicht CSler hat man sowas nicht.
> MFG, Wagga


Pff - Steam ist ja nun nicht nur was fuer CS. Halflife2, TF2 usw. basieren ja alle auf Valve und benoetigen daher Steam. Aber auch ansonsten find ich das nicht schlecht, weil zum Teil auch aeltere Spiele guenstig zu bekommen sind. Und halt so Indie-Titel, die man nicht so einfach irgendwo im Laden findet. Bei mir laufen wahrscheinlich die Haelfte aller meiner Spiele ueber Steam...


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Wie läuft das ab, über Steam, man lädt es isch runter installierts und bestellt das Spiel.
Kann man über ELV oder Überweisung bezahlen?
Kreditkarte habe ich wie viele Deutsche keine.
Leben nicht in Amerika.
Wenn ich auf audio-surf gehe kann ich Buy it wählen, brauch ich gar kein Steam?
Ich muss bei der Bestellung ein Steamaccount erstellen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

Ein Steamaccount ist grundsätzlich kostenlos. Du bekommst die Software, also Steam, hast einen Accountnamen und ein Passwort. Wenn du dann ein Spiel im Laden kaufst, gibst du den Code ein, kannst das Spiel zu ca. 95% installieren und den Rest musst du aus dem Internet via Steam laden, was natürlich ein sehr effektiver Schutz vor Raubkopien bietet, da du mit dem Spiel auch den Account weitergeben müsstest.

Wie das allerdings läuft wenn du die Spiele im Steamstore kaufst kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ELV gibts sicherlich. Die Steamspiele die ich habe (Audiosurf, HL1 Anthology, Orange Box, GTR2 und Race) hab ich alle im Laden gekauft.


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2009)

Hmm - die bieten den Kauf per diverser CCs und per Anbietern wie Paypal und Click'n'Buy an. Ob in D. auch ELV moeglich ist kann ich nicht sagen. Hier gibt es sowas im Normalfall nicht, da eh jeder eine CC hat.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

ELV gibts im Steamstore nur über den Umweg von Click&buy bzw. PayPal.

Aber eventuell kommt das noch als neue Zahlungsmöglichkeit hinzu, da der Shop zZ in Richtung Europa erweitert wird, als mit Europreisen etc.



Ogil schrieb:


> Hier gibt es sowas im Normalfall nicht, da eh jeder eine CC hat.



Bei euch mag das so sein, aber in dt. kenne ich kaum jemanden, der wirklich eine Kreditkarte benutz oder hat. Dafür ist das ELV und EC-System einfach zu gut ausgebaut in dt. Läden und vielen Onlineshops...


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

sag mal Ogil, wo wohnst du noch gleich? Amerika? Ist dann nicht Nacht bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ca. kurz vor 5:00Uhr?


----------



## Taikunsun (25. Januar 2009)

also bei mir ist gerade nacht canada und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Ich versuchs heute abend nochmals, ihrgendwie spinnt das Ding ihrgendwie, sagt mir dauernd, Code falsch, dieser Sicherheitscode obwohl ich ihn exakt so eingebe, wenns heute abend nicht geht haben Sie einfach Pech gehabt, gibts keine 10 €.
Und wenns keine Überweisung oder ELV gibt hat es sich sowieso erledigt, kann das mal jemand der einen Account hat nachgucken ob es eines der beiden gibt im EU-Bereich oder Germanybereich bei Steam?


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2009)

Nein. UK. Hab es hier nur 1 Stunde spaeter als Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab's ja irgendwo schonmal gesagt: Der Grund warum in vielen Laendern Kreditkarten viel verbreiteter sind ist einfach, dass man statt sich ein eigenes System aus den Fingern zu saugen (EC-Karten, die ja in D. auch jeder hat) einfach auf einem Visa-System aufgebaut hat. Das heisst es gibt dann z.B. so Sachen wie Visa-Debit was im Grunde genauso funktioniert wie eine EC-Karte aber eben mit Visa kompatibel ist.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist das eine Kreditkarte jährlich Geld kostet.
ich muss mal fragen ob mein Vater noch seine hat oder die abgemeldet hat.
Muss das die eigene sein oder kanns auch eine andere sein?
Muss mal fragen ob die noch vorhanden ist, glaub es war ne richtige Kreditkarte, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher kann auch eine anders aussehende EC gewesen sein.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2009)

UK wird wohl mit Erreichen der Volljährigkeit und eventuell eines entsprechenden akademischen Grades meine Wahlheimat. Staatsbürgerschaft habe ich ja, muss nur schauen welche ich jetzt nehme an meinem 18. Geburtstag :/


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> UK wird wohl mit Erreichen der Volljährigkeit und eventuell eines entsprechenden akademischen Grades meine Wahlheimat. Staatsbürgerschaft habe ich ja, muss nur schauen welche ich jetzt nehme an meinem 18. Geburtstag :/



kannst ja aus genügend Staaten auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutschland, Österreich, Niederlande, Belgien, Luxemburg, Frankreich, Spanien, Protugal, Italien, Griechenland, Irland und viele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin halber Engländer und liebe England, da liegt England wohl recht nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich bin halber Engländer und liebe England, da liegt England wohl recht nahe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte nur ne Ergänzung sein....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

England, Kanada wäre nix für mich auch nicht Amerika, dafür ist mein Englisch zu grotten schlecht.
Wenn man Englisch kann kann man froh sein.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn man Englisch nicht kann sollte man sich schämen o.o
Die Sprache ist Weltsprache, wer Englisch nicht flüssig spricht wird im Berufsleben nie weit kommen. Alle Leute die Englisch nicht können blockieren einfach von sich aus.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn man Englisch nicht kann sollte man sich schämen o.o
> Die Sprache ist Weltsprache, wer Englisch nicht flüssig spricht wird im Berufsleben nie weit kommen. Alle Leute die Englisch nicht können blockieren einfach von sich aus.



nur weil ihr glück gehabt habt...beinahe wärs deutsch geworden und ich würde mich freuen zu sehen, wie andere versuchen eine der schwerste Sprachen der Welt zu lernen *g*

btw: Mein englisch ist auch nicht gut, aber es reicht um sich zu verständigen...

edit: Wo wir grad bei England sind. Ich hab grad gesehen, dass das Britische Pfund fast 1:1 zum euro steht...da würde es sich mal richtig lohnen bei amazon shoppen zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Left 4 Dead  für £27 und Dead Space für £19 Oo und das ungeschnitten


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Mal ne kleine Frage, wie viel Upload braucht man für CSS? Denn ich schaff nur 10kb/s =( Würde das reichen? Also für WoW, Rappelz, Warhammer, RF Online, kurz gesagt für fast alle Onlinespiele reicht es auser für S4 League.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead  für £27 und Dead Space für £19 Oo und das ungeschnitten




Omg, hab Left 4 Dead ungeschnitten für 67 Euro + Versandkosten gekauft.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage, wie viel Upload braucht man für CSS? Denn ich schaff nur 10kb/s =( Würde das reichen? Also für WoW, Rappelz, Warhammer, RF Online, kurz gesagt für fast alle Onlinespiele reicht es auser für S4 League.



Was hast du denn für ne Anbindung? Oo

Aber ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass du es einfach mal ausprobieren sollst...wenns lagt gehts nicht, ansonsten happy gaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Omg, hab Left 4 Dead ungeschnitten für 67 Euro + Versandkosten gekauft.



genau das meine ich, bin grad echt stark am überlegen mal meinen vater für die Kreditkarte anzuhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

Ja das reicht normal Franky, aber was ist eigentlich dieses S4 League? Ich hör das oft, hab aber kA was das ist.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn man Englisch nicht kann sollte man sich schämen o.o
> Die Sprache ist Weltsprache, wer Englisch nicht flüssig spricht wird im Berufsleben nie weit kommen. Alle Leute die Englisch nicht können blockieren einfach von sich aus.


Na und Ich kann kein Englisch da für Französische muss ich mich nun töten?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ja das reicht normal Franky, aber was ist eigentlich dieses S4 League? Ich hör das oft, hab aber kA was das ist.



S4 League ist ein kostenloses Shooter-Game von Alaplaya. Man kann lvln, skills hochziehn und verschiedene sachen machen. DM, TeamDM, sowas wie CTF usw. Ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, wenn man mal ein bissl abwechslung braucht. Macht echt richtig fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher konnte ich es einwandfrei Spielen (vor dem Umzug), da hatte ich noch DSL1000. Aber jetzt hab ich nur das gammlige DSL 368. max. 50kb/s down und 10kb/s up. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Spiel ist damit unspielbar. Man kann zwar nicht getötet werden, aber man kann selber auch nix umhaun wenn man so vor sich hin laggt. Man sieht zwar alles flüssig, aber manchmal verschwinden dann die Gegner einfach oder es ist alles Zeitverzögert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s4.de.alaplaya.eu/


/Edit Noch ne kurze Frage. Ich würde ja gern auf meinem 2ten Bildschrim manchmal Fernsehn schaun. Würde es mit diesem Teil hier funktionieren? Denn wir haben nur Fernsehn über Satelit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VaoWmaEimV...843&ref=105

Und könnte ich dan auch das Kabel mit so nem verteiler aufteilen das es auf meinem PC und auf dem Fernseher geht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.yatego.com/tamultimedia/p,48766...igital-tauglich

Oder währe da ne Interne PCI karte besser? Ich hab halt blos an dieses Ding gedacht, da da auch ein Programm dabei ist wo man das Fernsehn aufnehmen kann.
http://www.watercooling.de/catalog/tv_tune..._source=Froogle


----------



## Taikunsun (25. Januar 2009)

lol was spielt ihr für spiele oO


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> lol was spielt ihr für spiele oO




Frag ich mich auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

ich mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub, dass S4 eher nicht so meins ist.

Bei RoM bin ich eben 10 geworden und such für meinen Ritter gleich die Sek.-Klasse aus =)


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Wieso solche kommentare wenn ihrs noch gar nicht gespielt habt? ^.^
Wie ich sagte, ist gute abwechslung. Dauerhaft nicht, aber so ab und zu machts fun.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Lohnt es sich bei RoM mal reinzuschnuppern? So als kleine Abwechslung vom faden WoW?
Ist es Deutsch? Wie groß ist der Installer und wo gibts den? Und was heisst RoM? ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich bei RoM mal reinzuschnuppern? So als kleine Abwechslung vom faden WoW?
> Ist es Deutsch? Wie groß ist der Installer und wo gibts den? Und was RoM? ^^



Runes of Magic ist nen F2P-MMO und kein schlechtes. Es schlägt so ein wenig in die Kerbe von WoW und lässt sich recht flüssig von der Hand spielen.

Es ist auf jeden Fall mal nen Versuch wert, auch weil es gratis ist. Der Installer ist ca. 3,5gb groß.

http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/index.html


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

RoM = Runes of Magic.

Ich habs runtergeladen, bis lvl 5 gespielt und hatte keine lust mehr drauf. Ich mag die Steuerung irgendwie nicht. 
Ach keine Ahnung. Ich mags halt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> RoM = Runes of Magic.
> 
> Ich habs runtergeladen, bis lvl 5 gespielt und hatte keine lust mehr drauf. Ich mag die Steuerung irgendwie nicht.
> Ach keine Ahnung. Ich mags halt net
> ...



naja, die Steuerung kann man wie bei WoW einstellen...daher ist das eigetlich kein Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist RoM halt noch in der Open Beta, andererseits läuft es schon sehr stabil.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Link, werds mir angucken wenn ich gleich endlich zuhause bin. 30Km noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wasn an der Steuerung so komisch das du das nicht magst?


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

ich finds bisher eigentlich auch ganz nett.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wasn an der Steuerung so komisch das du das nicht magst?



In den Standardeinstellungen sind die Richtungstasten etwas komisch angeordnet, und die Klicksteuerung aktiviert. Aber wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, lässt sich die Steuerung ohne Probleme auf WoW-ähnlich/gleich umstellen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Achso, dann werd ich das mal testen. Runterladen könnt leider dauern bei 200Kb/s...


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, dann werd ich das mal testen. Runterladen könnt leider dauern bei 200Kb/s...



rumgeheule bei 200kb/s ? Ihr seid verwöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab im Mai letzten Jahres die Preorderversion von AoC mit der Geschwindigkeit geladen *g*

aber bei 200kb/s dürfte das trozdem nur so 3-4 std dauern...geht doch


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

omg, wie froh währe ich wenn ich mit 200kb/s runterladen könnte!!!!! Ich würde dir 100€ jetzt sofort in die Hand drücken wen du die Geschwindikkeit für mich auf der stelle organisiertst :O


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

naja, ich wohne 30km von Frankfurt weg und kriege auch nur DSL 3000 (360kb/s down- und 30kb/s Upstream) maximum durch die Leitung, weil zu weit weg vom Verteiler. 2 Straßen weiter unten gibts DSL 32.000, weil die von nem anderen Verteiler bekommen -.-


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Wieso verwöhnt? Hattte noch nie mehr... ach doch, eine Woche mal 400. Ist aber ständig ausgegangen also wieder schlechteres. Hab bei den 200 schon WoW + BC + WotlK + Patches geladen. Das hat gedauert.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wieso verwöhnt? Hattte noch nie mehr... ach doch, eine Woche mal 400. Ist aber ständig ausgegangen also wieder schlechteres. Hab bei den 200 schon WoW + BC + WotlK + Patches geladen. Das hat gedauert.



das hatte sich angehört als hättest du normalerweise höhere down- und Upstreamraten...


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Ich nenn das auch verwöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versetz dich mal in meine Lage... 45kb/s meistens... *heul*

Das reicht grad mal Für Onlinegame, Teamspeak und Winamp radio


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ich nenn das auch verwöhnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo kenn ich...mein laptop hat in meinem Zimmer ähnliche Downstreamraten über WLAN...zu dicke Wände :x


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Achso ne, bei mir ist 2000er DSL maximum. Ist genau wie bei dir, wohne zuweit weg vom Verteiler. Nen Freund der knapp 500m entfernt Wohnt hat 16k DSL...
45kb/s geht noch. War das herrlich früher mit dem alten Modems... das hat immer ewig gedauert.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Gehn tut da gar nix mehr. Ich brauch ja schon ne ewigkeit ne etwas komplexere Internetseite zu laden. Selbst youtube videos kann ich nicht anschaun ohne vorher 5 min zu warten.

Kurz gesagt:

*ICH WOHNE AM ARSCH DER WELT! *

^.^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

joa, aber mit DSL hält sich das trozdem noch relativ im Rahmen, auch wenn man wenig bandbreite (im Verhältnis) hat. 

Aber ich lass meist den Homeserver für mich laden...spart ne Menge Strom, wenn nur der 40W-Server saugt anstatt die 300W Spielemaschiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Youtube Videos gehen bei mir auch nicht so. Keine Ahnung warum aber ich muss vorher immer warten.

Was kostet so ein Homeserver? Wollt ich mir auch mal hohlen, sind bestimmt nicht so laut wie mein PC.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Youtube Videos gehen bei mir auch nicht so. Keine Ahnung warum aber ich muss vorher immer warten.



Das kommt auch ganz stark auf den youtube-server an auf dem das Video liegt...einige sich chronisch lahm und andere rennen wie blöd...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das bei mir aber bei wirklich allen Videos. Egal was es ist ich muss immer ewig laden.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was kostet so ein Homeserver? Wollt ich mir auch mal hohlen, sind bestimmt nicht so laut wie mein PC.



naja ist nen Selfmade PC mit stark heruntergetaktetem AMD, billigen MB, massig Festplattenspeicher und Windows Server 2003 OS...fertig!

edit: das Teil ist komplett passiv gekühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Achso, ich dachte du meintest so eine externe Festplatte die auch weiterlädt wenn PC aus ist.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, ich wohne 30km von Frankfurt weg und kriege auch nur DSL 3000 (360kb/s down- und 30kb/s Upstream) maximum durch die Leitung, weil zu weit weg vom Verteiler. 2 Straßen weiter unten gibts DSL 32.000, weil die von nem anderen Verteiler bekommen -.-


Noch ein Frankfurter. Wo wohnst du genau?^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte du meintest so eine externe Festplatte die auch weiterlädt wenn PC aus ist.



ne, aber der Homeserver ist eh 24/7 an und lässt sich über VM von jedem Computer steuern...also warum nicht nutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hans schrieb:


> Noch ein Frankfurter. Wo wohnst du genau?^^



relativ genau auf der halben Strecke zwischen Frankfurt und Limburg, genauer sag ichs ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

*hüstel* ich hab hier DSL 16.000 und bekomm sogar den vollen Speed trotz WLAN in den Rechner rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Speedtest.net hab ich nen Ping von 53ms nach Frankfurt (ganze Ecke weg von mir), Download von 15747 kb/s und nen Upstream von 1535 kb/s. Bin glücklich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> relativ genau auf der halben Strecke zwischen Frankfurt und Limburg, genauer sag ichs ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe ich bin echter Frankfurter


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hät auch gern DSL 16K. Wenn ich endlich ausgezogen bin, achte ich bei der Wahl meine Heimat dadrauf das es dort möglichst 32K gibt. Dann wird den ganzen Tag nur runtergeladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Du... wie haste den homeserver aufgebaut? Und was hat er gekostet?
Und läuft der wirklich ganz ohne lüfter? o.o

Mehr infos pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit und was meinst du mit VM?


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

ganz ohne Lüfter is kein Ding. Er meinte ja schon, dass die CPU arg runtergetaktet ist. Dann eben noch nen gescheiten Kühlkörper drauf und fertig. Passive Grakas sind auch keine Seltenheit, wenn das Gehäuse dann noch ein paar Öffnungen hat gibts auch keinen Hitzestau. Also so vermute ich das.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Da reicht doch eig ne onboard oder?


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Wir haben hier auch DSL 16.000 *hust* ich meine 14.000 um es genau zu nehmen.
Ihr Messergebnis

Geschwindigkeit beim Herunterladen
Download
92638 Kbit/s
(11579.75 Kbyte/s)

Geschwindigkeit beim Hochladen
Upload
1085 Kbit/s
(135.625 Kbyte/s)

Internet-Antwortzeit
Ping
9 ms
(0.009 s)


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub für das was er damit macht, reicht ne OnBoard-Graka dicke. Ich glaub ich hab nen Verwendungszwecke für meinen alten PC gefunden. Brauch nur noch ne größere Festplatte... 80GB sind dann doch zuwenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

jo CPU hat mit passiv Lüfter nie über 40°C dafür haber nur knapp 600mhz takt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grafikkarte ist garkeine verbaut...da reicht onBoard (zumal da in 99,98% der Zeit kein Monitor dranhängt). 

Das einzige ist im Sommer, wenns überall 30°C hat, da wird manchmal noch nen 120mm Lüfter zugeschaltet (ist aber bisher nur 2 mal nötig gewesen).

gekostet hat das Ding ned viel, fast alles gebraucht über eBay zusammen geschustert...glaube zusammen waren das keine 200&#8364; damals


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub das wird meine nächste Anschaffung. Ich bau dann aber einen Silent Lüfter rein zur Sicherheit. Dann ne 1TB Festplatte, RAM, Motherboard, CPU usw. hab ich ja noch. Glaub da schau ich mal mal um. Obwohl... ich glaub mit IDE gibts keine 1TB Festplatten oder?^^


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

größte die ich gefunden hab ist die hier: Klick

davon kannst ja auch 2 einbauen.

Ist alternate bei euch auch so verdammt lahm?

edit: Auch bei Alternate ist 500GB das größte.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Die Festplatte geht ja sogar noch. 500GB dann 4 mal und ich hab Platz. 

Alternate ist bei mir normal schnell wie sonst auch.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

es gibt aber auch SATA <-> IDE Adapter...wäre auch ne Überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

bei mir gehts ca. 30sek bis auf einen Klick reagiert wird. Alles andere ist aber normal. Komisch.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Adapter sind mir zu teuer. Ich würde die beiden dann in einem Netzwerk laufen lassen das ich von dem PC hier auf den anderen zufreifen kann. 

Bei mir reagiert aber bei Alternate wirklich alles genau so lahm wie bei allen anderen Seiten auch. Weiss ich nicht weiss bei dir los ist. Die mögen die vielleicht nur nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Aber der größte Vorteil am Homeserver ist der eigene TS-Server, den man drauf laufen lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bei mir gehts ca. 30sek bis auf einen Klick reagiert wird. Alles andere ist aber normal. Komisch.


Immoment nicht aber die letzten Tage wars bei mir auch einige mal so.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Ich komm bei HWV genau auf 200€ wenn ich so nen "billig-pc" zusammenstell. Mit OS auf 270€. (xp home oem)



> Aktueller Inhalt:
> AMD Sempron LE-1250 AM2 "box" 256kB, Sockel AM2
> 
> Besonderheiten: MMX, 3DNOW! professional,64bit
> ...


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

gut, du hast noch nen vollkommen übertriebenes NT drin...

(Ich weiß es gibt eigetlich kaum NT unter 400W mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Das is ein Gehäuse mit NT, 30€


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ich brauch nur noch Festplatte. Den Rest hab ich Gott sei Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach mist... nen passiven Kühler brauch ich auch noch T_T


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Das is ein Gehäuse mit NT, 30&#8364;



Trotzdem ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

^.^

Aber ganz ehrlich, mir wäre das Gehäuse fast zu gross. Gibts da nicht irgend was ganz ganz kleines, so fürn schriebtisch? ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

dann halt mATX, aber da passen nur wenige "normale" MBs rein...


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Am besten wäre ne Festplatte wo man Direkt ins Netzwerk einbinden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder ein Router mit nem Slot für ne Festplatte o.o


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Stichwort: Multimediafestplatten...gibts mit (W)LAN anschluss und teilweise sogar mit HDMI und/oder Scart


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Solche Festplatten gibt es ja. Ich hätte am liebsten eine die Selbstständig Dateien von Torrent UND normalen Seiten Laden kann. Alle die ich bisher gesehen habe konnten nur Torrent.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

wenn du Windows Server draufhaust, kannst du den Server über ne Konsole von jedem PC im Netzwerk fernsteuern und über diesen ins Internet gehen...so kann man dann über den Server auch http-DLs abwickeln.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ist das kompliziert zu machen? Und was kostet Windows Server?

Edit: Oha habs für 377&#8364; gefunden: *Klick*


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Gibts nicht auch ne MS Windows HomeServer 2003 (Version) die etwas günstiger ist?
Das scheint die Businessversion zu sein.
http://www.google.de/products/catalog?q=Wi...itle#ps-sellers
80-322 €.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Hmm die hier "Klick" vielleicht?

Bin erstmal was Essen. Bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Meint ihr der wäre ok?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Toshiba-Desktop-P3-866M...%3A1|240%3A1318

Sogar mit Win2000


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Shit Hammer Maschine Voll geilo  mein traum Pc vor 50 Jahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Meint ihr der wäre ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Toshiba-Desktop-P3-866M...%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Sogar mit Win2000


Als Server denke ich ausreichend.
DIe HD wäre mir da aber etwas zu klein.
Als Gameserver leider denke ich zu schwach.
Aber als Fileserver ausreichend, meiner Meinung nach.
Am wichtigsten ist dort die Festplatte (sollte groß sein: denke so 250-500 GB mind.)
Weiß ja nicht wieviele User den Nutzen sollen im Netzwerk.
Bei 4: wären vielleicht sogar 1000 GB sinnvoll für jeden 250 GB.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Benutzen würd ich ihn als Fileserver für 2 PC´s bzw. 3 mit Laptop.
Aber hauptsächlich zum Downloaden. Denn wenn ich hier meinen PC (siehe Signatur) den ganzen Tag laufen lasse, nur um was runterzuladen wäre das pure Strom- bzw. Geldverschwändung.

Gibts irgend ne Software mit dem ich den dan steuern könnte ohne das ich für den nen extra Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur brauch?

Hab zwar im Moment kein Geld mehr, aber was machen schon -10&#8364; auf dem Konto wenns in 5 Tagen sowieso wieder aufgefüllt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Der wäre sogar was für mich. Dann noch ne 500GB Festplatte und fertig. Benutze ja eh nur ich dann. 20€ hab ich auch noch über *g*


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Schnapp mir den blos net weg xD


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Sry, hab Bruder schon gefragt ob er den kauft. Bin noch keine 18 deshalb muss er das morgen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Scherz, du hast ihn gefunden du darfst ihn kaufen... so fies bin ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem hab ich ja hier einen stehen der besser ist, brauch nur ne größere Festplatte ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

^^ 

Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bevor ich den jetzt wirklich kauf, meint ihr wirklich das lohn sich auf dauer? Wegen energieersparnis usw? Und mein ihr ich kann den komplett ohne Lüfter betreiben? Ist so ein alter PC überhaupt taktbar? Also runtertakten?


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Also lohnen tut sich das bestimmt. Wenn ich das mache kommt nen 120MM Silent-Fan in den PC und auf die CPU nen passiver Kühler. Dann kann ich den getrost nachts laufen lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

hehe, bei World of Goo bin ich mittlerweile bei 15,9 Meter angelangt und im 2. Akt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht total Spaß, auf jeden Fall mehr als RoM (im Moment).

B2T: ein Server wär an sich nicht schlecht, aber bei mir absolut unsinnig. Mir ist es egal, ob mein PC über Nacht läuft oder nicht. Gehäusebeleuchtung wird ausgeschalten, Beleuchtung an der Tastatur auch, Monitor, Boxen ausgemacht und die Graka auf ein Minimum runtergetaktet. 
Bis ich mit nem Server-PC das wieder rein hätte (der Server kost mich ja auch Geld) kann ich gleich meinen laufen lassen. Aber an sich würden mir nur recht wenig Teile fehlen, um nen neuen PC aufzubauen. Im Prinzip nur Netzteil und Gehäuse....hmmm...müsst ich es mir doch mal überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Was ist den World of Goo schon wieder?^^

Achja B2T brauchst net schreiben, ist ja nen Spamm-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lass meinen PC nachts nicht an weil der einfach extrem laut ist. Das stört dann doch schon ziemlich. Gehäusebeleuchtung hab ich eh nicht. Und um nen Server aufzubauen müsste ich nur ne größere Festplatte haben. 80GB sind mir doch ein bisschen wenig. Nen 2. Bildschirm wäre auch nicht schlecht, muss sonst immer umstecken *g*


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Demo-World-of-Goo_33445091.html


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Schade, dachte wär komplett Freeware. Demo's lade ich mir nicht.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Benutzen würd ich ihn als Fileserver für 2 PC´s bzw. 3 mit Laptop.
> Aber hauptsächlich zum Downloaden. Denn wenn ich hier meinen PC (siehe Signatur) den ganzen Tag laufen lasse, nur um was runterzuladen wäre das pure Strom- bzw. Geldverschwändung.
> 
> Gibts irgend ne Software mit dem ich den dan steuern könnte ohne das ich für den nen extra Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur brauch?
> ...


5 Tage lang zahlst du dann 13% Überziehungszinsen für 10%.
Also als Server und deine Zwecke sollte der reichen.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Der Dispo ist die übelste Schuldenfalle überhaupt...


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Versuche immer noch Audiosurfer zu bekommen, ich versuche nochmals die Steamanmeldung.
Hoffentlich gibts direkt Lastschriftverfahren oder Überweisung.
Überlastet, vorhin akzeptierte er den Code nicht jetzt sagt er:
Your account creation request failed, please try again later.
Mal ne Frage zu Steam: Kann ich das Game nur auf dem Laptop spielen oder auch auf dem PC.
Also kann man das Game nur auf dem Gerät spielen mit dem man es gekauft hat?
Steam ist für mich noch total Neuland.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Versuche immer noch Audiosurfer zu bekommen, ich versuche nochmals die Steamanmeldung.
> Hoffentlich gibts direkt Lastschriftverfahren oder Überweisung.
> 
> MFG, Wagga



nein gibt es nicht, ELV gibt es nur per Umweg über Click&buy (ELV nutzbar ohne Anmeldung) oder PayPal!


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Also muss ich zu Click&Buy mich anmelden und dann dort über Onlinebanking denen die 9,99 überweisen und die Übermitteln es dann an Steam bzw. Valve.
Aber aktuell kann ich mich nicht anmelden bei Steam.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Also muss ich zu Click&Buy mich anmelden und dann dort über Onlinebanking denen die 9,99 überweisen und die Übermitteln es dann an Steam bzw. Valve.
> Aber aktuell kann ich mich nicht anmelden bei Steam.



Nein, Click&buy hat die Möglichkeit die Abrechnung per ELV vorzunehmen OHNE dass man sich anmelden muss(Bitte lesen :x). Dafür muss man auf deren Seite einfach Kontonr. und blz angeben. Die Abbuchung übernimmt Click&buy und du erhälst sofort die Freischaltung im Steamclienten, damit du sofort runterladen und spielen kannst.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Das Problem mit dem nicht anmelden können haben im Moment mehrere Leute bei Steam. Hauptsächlich nur welche die im IP-Bereich von 95.*.*.* liegen.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Der Dispo ist die übelste Schuldenfalle überhaupt...



Ich habe meine Finanzen schon unter kontrolle. Ich geh ja Arbeiten. Aber eigentlich geht das keinen was an, deswegen könnt ihr jetzt auch bitte aufhören darüber zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu Steam: Kann ich das Game nur auf dem Laptop spielen oder auch auf dem PC.
> Also kann man das Game nur auf dem Gerät spielen mit dem man es gekauft hat?


Ich glaube ueberall. Man kann das halt nur ueber den Steam-Client spielen d.h. wenn man sich da entsprechend eingeloggt hat. So wie ich das sehe, kannst Du also problemlos auf verschiedenen Rechnern spielen - halt nur nicht gleichzeitig. Im Prinzip ist Steam so aehnlich wie Windows Live (die das Ganze frech abgekupfert haben) - mit Community-Funktionen, Achievements usw.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Finanzen schon unter kontrolle. Ich geh ja Arbeiten. Aber eigentlich geht das keinen was an, deswegen könnt ihr jetzt auch bitte aufhören darüber zu reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Aussage ging es jetzt nicht um dich, sondern nur um eine allgmeine Verurteilung des Dispos...Ich kenne dich nicht, also würde ich mir nie erlauben Aussagen über deine Finanzen  zu machen...


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

Japp, alle Applikationen/Spiele welche man in Steam hat kann man auf beliebig vielen Rechnern spielen, man kann aber nur 1x in Steam eingeloggt sein was zum spielen aber notwenig ist (außer Offline-Funktion)


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Asoriel hat mir den RoM-Acc von minimitmit geklaut!!!!1 :-(_


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Japp, alle Applikationen/Spiele welche man in Steam hat kann man auf beliebig vielen Rechnern spielen, man kann aber nur 1x in Steam eingeloggt sein was zum spielen aber notwenig ist (außer Offline-Funktion)



Aus dem Grund halte ich den Kopierschutz von valve (Steam) für sinnvoller und durchdachter als die neue DRM per SecuROM, auch wenn Steam zu Beginn viel Kretik geerntet hat.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

sorry, aber *NEEEED* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, sollte ich nichtmehr damit spielen werde ich ihn an dich weitergeben =)


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Kein Problem.. dir seis erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

zum Glück sind RoM-Accounts auch so teuer in der Anschaffung =/


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

@LoLTroll: Naja, im Prinzip hast du Recht, aber du kannst auch deinen Account weitergeben, die Leute die ihn haben laden sich die Spiele dann runter und spielen offline. Da können so viele wie wollen damit spielen, allerdings macht das mit den wenigsten Steamspielen Spaß, ausgenommen Solospiele wie Audiosurf, HL², Portal etc.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> zum Glück sind RoM-Accounts auch so teuer in der Anschaffung =/



_Nö , aber da beide Chars ~20 sind und meiner zZ. 10 wäre das ein kleiner Push =]_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

wie ist denn das? Mein Ritter ist jetzt auf 10, 2. Klasse ist Krieger, muss ich jetzt den Krieger wieder von Anfang an leveln?


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Jup musst du =]_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

argh

edit: brauch ich dann auch wieder low-level equip?


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Hm , das weiss ich nicht - hab mir noch keine 2te Klasse besorgt °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2009)

weil wenn ich in meinem haus auf die 2. wechsel ist mein ganzes Equip rot und ich bekomm gegner absolut nicht down. Naja, ich tests jetzt gleich mal.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Spiel grad WoW - Privat Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Pfuih schäm dich! 
Wieso spielst du Privat-Server? Normale machen viel mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Mir macht Lich-King grad nicht so viel Spaß,

find bei den Privat-Server die Events immer so toll, da muss man so Kisten entlang springen, nach ganz oben, bin da ganz gut dirnn ^^

Es ist auch nen Privat-Server wo du was machen musst, nicht so instant 80, alles kriegen usw. ^^

Aber mehr erzähl ich nichts bzw. ist verboten im Buffed.de Forum Werbung zu machen für Privat-Server.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele gerade auch WoW auf offiServer.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ach das mit dem rumspringen war immer geil. Aber bin jetzt nur noch Offi-Server. Hab jetzt auch keine Langeweile. 3Jahre lang Horde gewesen und jetzt zur Allianz gewechselt. Die ganzen Level-Gebiete sind neu für mich und die Community auf Wrathbringer ist auch derbst geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Werde auch bald wieder mit WoW anfangen, mein Season 4 Mensch Paladin weiter leveln auf 80, wenn du Lust hast kommt Ich zu dir auf Whrathbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2009)

_Wrathbringer spielt nen Kumpel von mir : Duran - Zwergen Priester =]_


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin im Moment eine kleine Draenei Schamanin auf Level 32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also was gegen Gesellschaft habe ich nicht. Mit mehr Leuten machts auch mehr Spaß =))


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Dann mach schnell 70, dann können wa zusammen leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis zum 15 Februar haste Zeit.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem hier als Homeserver für Datein und DownloadPC?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Compaq-iPAQ-Mini-PC-C-7...%3A1|240%3A1318

Meint ihr ich solch alten PC´s unterstützen überhaupt z.B. 300GB festplatten?


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Wieso nur bis zum 15. Februar? Ist kein Problem aber trotzdem möcht ich wissen warum^^


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht ne Sache eher des Betriebssystem, glaub das die HD erkannt wird.
Also es muss Windows XP SP1 oder ein ähnliches drauf sein da so viel ich weiß erst das SP1 standartmäßig HDs über 130 GB unterstützt.
Ob das BIOS evtl. ein Update braucht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Musst du dich mal informieren.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wieso nur bis zum 15. Februar? Ist kein Problem aber trotzdem möcht ich wissen warum^^




Weil dann läuft das Abonnement bei Warhammer Online ab und kann für WoW zahlen.


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ne Sache eher des Betriebssystem, glaub das die HD erkannt wird.
> Also es muss Windows XP SP1 oder ein ähnliches drauf sein da so viel ich weiß erst das SP1 standartmäßig HDs über 130 GB unterstützt.
> Ob das BIOS evtl. ein Update braucht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
> Musst du dich mal informieren.



Könnt ich auch Linux drauf packen? Oder kann ich dann kein Netzwerk einrichten? (Von Linux auf Vista)


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Achso, Warhammer hatte ich auch mal, ist aber nicht so meins. Bin mehr der PvE Spieler obwohl Wrathbringer nen PvP Server ist *g*.

Hab mir mal Audiosurf gekauft bei Steam. Das ist ja mal nen geiles Spiel. Hab bis jetzt mit Slipknot - Duality und mit Cannibal Corpse - I Will Kill You gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

Spiel mal wenns geht: Ill Nino - All the right Words ^^


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, Warhammer hatte ich auch mal, ist aber nicht so meins. Bin mehr der PvE Spieler obwohl Wrathbringer nen PvP Server ist *g*.
> 
> Hab mir mal Audiosurf gekauft bei Steam. Das ist ja mal nen geiles Spiel. Hab bis jetzt mit Slipknot - Duality und mit Cannibal Corpse - I Will Kill You gespielt
> 
> ...


Wollts mir auch kaufen aber die Seite hat Probleme.
Immer kommt Try again later.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir hat das kaufen ohne Probleme geklappt via. PayPal.  

Das Lied hab ich Leider nicht. Aber Blut im Auge von Equilibrium ging auch grad ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Ich muss ja noch einen Account erstellen und anscheinend gehts nicht, ich bekomme immer nur die Fehlermeldung, .....Try again later...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Achso, ja ich hab den Vorteil das ich bereits einen Steam-Account habe.

Man das Spiel macht richtig Spaß. Bin schon bei WoW ausgeloggt weil ichs solange spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn du schonmal dabei bist, Audiosurf-Lieder zu posten, dann versuch doch mal Dragonforce - Through the Fire and the Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSh6xy4LM2k


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2009)

wow.. respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (25. Januar 2009)

Ist aber nicht mein Video^^ nur mal so am Rande XD


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Brauch ich nicht versuchen. Meine Funkmaus reagiert zu lahm^^

@ Sora: Könnt sein das ich bis zum 15. doch net 70 bin. Freitag gibts Zeugnisse T_T   3(!!!) fünfen -.- Hab zwar auch 8 zweien und der Rest 3, aber Eltern sehen nur das negative...


----------



## Tronnic² (25. Januar 2009)

Bei mir geht Audiosurft nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, ich hab auch nen Steam Account, ist sogar CSS drauf. Aber ich kann mich an meine Login nicht mehr erinnern. Und recover per eMail kann ich auch nicht machen, weil das eMail-Postfach nicht mehr existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ach nur halb... Vollbildmodus funzt net.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid sowas von einem Haufen Spammer! 7 Seiten an einem Tag!


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Dazu ist der Thread da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch überrascht.
Aber man unterhält sich ja hier über den PC also ist es nicht OT direkt.
Nur kein Support.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Hier finden aber teilweise auch Problembehandlungen statt.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2009)

Dann sagt mir mal eine einzige Problembehandlung die es heute in diesem Fred gegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ihr seid sowas von einem Haufen Spammer! 7 Seiten an einem Tag!


Danke ich bin Stolz drauf ein Spam er zu sein!


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2009)

Heute... glaub keine^^

Bin weg... Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Ganz andere Frage: Wenn ich mir bei Hwv einen Pc bestelle (mit Betriebsysthem) werden dann auch schon die Hardwaretreiber Installiert?


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2009)

_Wenn du Softwareinstallation mit Auswählst dann schon , kostet aber 34.99€ extra.. also ich würds selber machen , abgesehen davon sind die Hardwaretreiber auf der Mainboard-CD =]_


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ihr seid sowas von einem Haufen Spammer! 7 Seiten an einem Tag!


Spamer is cool is hip is so fucking GOOD!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (26. Januar 2009)

LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Tag Leute,

mir ist mal eben sone Idee gekommen ein Server zu machen, aber auf dem PC der laufen soll, der muss doch schon was drinn haben oder?

Also brauch man da ein Computer der so um die 800-1200 Euro kostet?

Also mein PC ist von den Daten so her wie der in der PC Zusammenstellung für 600 Euro vielleicht etwas besser, aber müsste gleich sein.
Reicht so einer aus, als Beispiel jetzt ein WoW Server zu machen? (keine Anleitungen zum Privat Server - nur ob der PC sowas zum laufen kriegt)


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Hängt von der Anzahl an Leuten ab. Bei meinem PC waren 41 Leute drauf und ich konnte noch flüssig spielen. Deiner sollte bestimmt so an die 75 -  100 Leute oder mehr aushalten.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Also du denkst es wäre möglich mit dem PC für 600 Euro ein WoW Server mit 50-100 Mann flüssig laufen zu kriegen?


----------



## Shadlight (26. Januar 2009)

kommt nur auf dein Internet dann an :>


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall! ^^

Über Internet... kP habs auf ner 41 Mann-LAN getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Hab DSL 2000, leider gibts in meinem Dorf, das keine Sau kennt, nur 6000 und das wäre Ich spätestens im Sommer haben und 16.000 oder 25.000 wird noch lange dauern, aber 16.000 sollte angeblich bald verlegt werden, aber Ich kenn ja T-Online, da dauert das wohl immer etwas länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2009)

Womit haben wir eigentlich diesen Hohlkopf von einem Spartaner verdient? Hilft mir wer dabei den zu vertreiben?


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Wen du ein problem hast können wir das vor der tür regeln!

 1 gegen 1

Regeln:

1. Regel: Ihr verliert kein Wort über den Fight Club.

2. Regel: Ihr verliert KEIN WORT über den Fight Club.

3. Regel: Wenn jemand Stop ruft, schlappmacht, abklopft, ist der Kampf vorbei.

4. Regel: Es kämpfen jeweils nur 2.

5. Regel: Nur ein Kampf auf einmal.

6. Regel: Keine Hemden, keine Schuhe.

7. Regel: Die Kämpfe dauern genau solange, wie sie dauern müssen.

8. und letzte Regel: Wer neu ist im Fight Club, muß kämpfen. 

bist du bereit für den fight?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (26. Januar 2009)

Ojehmine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

naja, toller Film an sich. 

@Franky: Ich hab, als ich formatiert hab, einfach den Audiosurf-Ordner auf ne externe HDD gezogen und jetzt eben wieder zurück. Läuft aber bei mir.

Edit: Habt Ihr jemals Fuck the System von Soad gespielt? Da werdet ihr bekloppt! Wenn ich Zeit dafür finde, stell ich mal ein Video ins Internet.

Edit2: Bei mir gehts auch nichtmehr in Fullscreen :'(


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gehts gar net. Läuft warscheinlich nur mit Steam zusammen.


----------



## Gnolius (26. Januar 2009)

Schon mal eine Cpu auf 6.5 Ghz gesehen ? 




6,5 GHZ !!


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2009)

_Joa , Youtube 4tw =]_


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

6,5GHz... wers braucht. Mir reichen meine 3,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Audiosurf geht auch nur im Fenter-Mode, bei Fullscreen flackert alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Schon mal eine Cpu auf 6.5 Ghz gesehen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sogar auf 8 GHz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal was zum lachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//Edit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Boah der PC ist geil. Wo gibts diese High-End Grafikkarte denn? Das Model kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

Ja na klar ist das ein High-End System! Vor allem so ne tolle Zusammenstellung, und der Preis ist auch der Wahnsinn! Oh man...

Btw: Ich spiel Audiosurf ohne Steam (nichtmal installiert)


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab Audiosurf jetzt schon mit so vielen Liedern gespielt. Am meisten geht das mit was richtig schnellem ab. Vorhin mal aus Spaß nen Schlager-Lied genommen, das war mega langweilig *g*


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Und wie haste das gemacht? Also das es läuft??? ICH WILL AUCH =/

Dieser Fehler kommt bei mir, wenn ich Audiosurft starte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann ich den beheben?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Einfach starten und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollbild geht auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste erst in dem Spiel die Auflösung hochdrehen und dann da auf Fullscreen klicken.

Wie man den Fehler behebt... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Einfach starten und fertig? Tolle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Hab das geschrieben bevor das Bild kam ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Hier steht was über das Problem. Habs mir jetzt nicht genauer durchgelesen aber am Ende scheinen sie zu ner Lösung gekommen zu sein. Versuchs da mal.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Geht immer noch nicht, ich gebs auf!


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm... dann mag dich entweder das Spiel nicht oder dein PC. Such dir aus was dir lieber ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das was ich geschrieben haben war der einzige Treffer mit ner Lösung bei Google. Kannst ja mal selbst suchen.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

Leute, ich hab ein "Problem" mit meiner G9 und such Hilfe bei Euch =)  

Folgendes: Immer wenn ich den PC anschalte, egal ob er aus war, Standby oder Hibernate, ist die Maus auf der 2. DPI-Stufe eingestellt, in meinem Fall 1.600DPI. Da ich sie aber lieber mit 2.000 unter Windows bediene, hätte ich sie eigentlich gerne auf der 3. Stufe (was an für sich auch Standart ist).

Weiß jemand, wie ich es wieder hinbekomme, dass die Maus mit 2.000 DPI startet? Ist zwar nichts wildes, aber es würd mich trotzdem freuen, wenn das irgendwie möglich wäre.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab ein "Problem" mit meiner G9 und such Hilfe bei Euch =)
> 
> Folgendes: Immer wenn ich den PC anschalte, egal ob er aus war, Standby oder Hibernate, ist die Maus auf der 2. DPI-Stufe eingestellt, in meinem Fall 1.600DPI. Da ich sie aber lieber mit 2.000 unter Windows bediene, hätte ich sie eigentlich gerne auf der 3. Stufe (was an für sich auch Standart ist).
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie ich es wieder hinbekomme, dass die Maus mit 2.000 DPI startet? Ist zwar nichts wildes, aber es würd mich trotzdem freuen, wenn das irgendwie möglich wäre.


Mit dem Logitech-Tool die Stufe 2 einfach auf 2k Dpi hochsetzten.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

naja, dann ist aber meine 2. Stufe verstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es macht (für mich) schon so Sinn, wie ich die Stufen eingestellt hab. 2.000 für Desktop, 1.600 für Spiele, 1.200 für Shooter und 3.200 für Audiosurf


----------



## Wagga (26. Januar 2009)

Stell mal die Standarteinstellungen ein DE Deutsch, lösche wenn du die anderen Layouts nicht brauchs, diese einfach, dann kann man diese nicht mehr verstellen.

Kennt ihr schon das?:
Jamba sucht den Superstar (JSDS)


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

wagga du musst das anders machen, und zwar so: (youtube)hier alles was nach dem V= kommt schreiben(/youtube) und die () durch []ersetzen.

also bei deinem Video so: 

ich hoff, das war das richtige.

edit: Japp, war das richtige. Nein, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Ich find das irgendwie bissl unkomisch. Hab vielleicht nen schlechten Humor aber das war nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

muss dir zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand noch gute Lieder für Audiosurf? Irgendwas schön schnelles.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Prozessor Frage: Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? 
A:Q6700 200 Euro
B:E8500 180 Euro


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du machst. Bild-/Videobearbeitung natürlich Quad. Games "reicht" der E8500 auch locker.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

C: Q6600 mit guten Kühler -> OC

oder

D: E8400 ebenfals mit gutem kühler, auch OC (wie bei mir, siehe sig)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du machst. Bild-/Videobearbeitung natürlich Quad. Games "reicht" der E8500 auch locker.


Fernsehen, Blueray/Dvd gucken und manchmal auch spielen.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Dann reicht der E8400 non-oc auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sparste dir geld. Der E8500 ist kaum besser.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2009)

also ich würde den Q6700 nehmen, dicken Lüfter drauf und übertakten.


----------



## Wagga (26. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Prozessor Frage: Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?
> A:Q6700 200 Euro
> B:E8500 180 Euro



Ich würde zum Q6700 greifen, oder den 9450er (Moderner!).
Kannste mit guter Kphlung auf 3,0 -3,5 GHZ takten.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Immer gleich alles übertakten wa? Man kann auch einfach mal den Standart-Takt nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Standart ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Ok muss ich nochmal überlegen. Nächste Frage^^: 
A: P5Q Pro
B5Q


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

P5Q wenn du nicht übertaktest
P5Q Pro wenn du OC´n willst.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

So diesmal gleich 3 Fragen auf einmal^^

1. Für einen Fernseh etc. Pc Vista pro oder Basic?

2.Fernsehkarten empfehlung?

3. Wie Stark muss das Nt für ein E8400, Club 2D Hd 4850, Asus P5Q, Fernsehkarte, Soundkarte sein?


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

1. Vista Home Premium

2. Weis ich leider net, such irgendeine aus. Sollten vom Prizip her alle gehen.

3. So ca. 500Watt





/Edit 

4. Nimm ne 4850 von IceQ und nicht von Club3D. Die Club3D haben net so gute Kühler (lüfter)
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VICChhgXse...717&ref=105
Zwar ein klein wenig teurer, aber besser.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Wie kann man vom Bildschirm ein Video mit Ton machen? Wollte mal das Audiosurf kram aufnehmen^^


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Fraps, ich schick dir nen Download-Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 moment


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Achso mit Fraps geht das auch. Dachte immer das ist nur für Videos in Spielen. Audiosurf seh ich nicht so wirklich als Spiel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Hab Fraps brauchst Link nicht schicken =)


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Kommt heut irgend ein guter Film dran? Bin grad zu faul in die TV zeitung zu schaun >.>


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (26. Januar 2009)

Kein Film aber AUF PRO 7 Simpsons.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2009)

_Heute kommt auf Kabel1 Agent 00 mit Lesley Nielson (falls der so geschrieben wird)_


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Agent Doppel 0 mit der Lizenz zum Todlachen? Oder war das was anderes?^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Privat Server ist garnicht so leicht zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber falls das alles klappt wie Ich mir das wünsch und das Konzept aufgeh, kann Ich den Server an Arenen Gilden vermieten zum Arena üben und die zahlen mir vl pro Monat 10 Euro oder so das die dafür stabil auf dem Arena Server üben können, instant 70 + Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (26. Januar 2009)

Lass TVkarte habe ich die Terratec PCI HT (Analog + DVB-T).
Einstecken, Treiber installieren, Anschluss wählen (Analog oder DVB-T)
Beides schon getestet, funktioniert wunderbar.
nehme damit eigentlich hauptsächlich Dokus /Filme auf.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Nen Privat-Server machen dauert keine 30 Minuten^^ Eigene Waffen/Vendors machen geht auch schnell.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nen Privat-Server machen dauert keine 30 Minuten^^ Eigene Waffen/Vendors machen geht auch schnell.



Ach net wirklich.. hab das noch nie gemacht und leicht ist das auch net !


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Privat Server ist garnicht so leicht zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub nicht das auf dem Privat Server Los gescriptet ist und dann will das kein Arena Team^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Lass TVkarte habe ich die Terratec PCI HT (Analog + DVB-T).
> Einstecken, Treiber installieren, Anschluss wählen (Analog oder DVB-T)
> Beides schon getestet, funktioniert wunderbar.
> nehme damit eigentlich hauptsächlich Dokus /Filme auf.
> ...




Wenn wir schon bei Treiber installiern sind, wie kann ich raus finden was ich für eine Tvkarte habe und wie finde ich die Treiber dazu?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Ach stimmt hab ich vergessen Sora. Solche Freeware-Emulatoren (ich nehme an du hast Mangos) sind verbuggt ohne Ende. Man kann alle Fähigkeiten die Proccen können selber auslösen. Also zum Beispiel beim Schami den Freizauberzustand. Ist wie nen Spell den du selber wirkst. Damit man was drauf machen kann musst schon was anderes als sonen Freeware-Kack haben^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

1k Posting!


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Stealer... ! 

Menno ich kann bei Wc3 weder ins Lokale Netzwerk noch komm ich ins Battle.net. Ist aber nur bei TFT so. Bei RoC komm ich wenigstens noch ins Lokale Netzwerk. weiss jemand wodran das liegen kann?

Edit: Laut Vista hab ich nichtmal ne LAN-Verbindung geschweige denn eine Internet-Verbindung... Wie kann ich dann im Internet surfen und sowas? Ich werd noch verrückt *g*


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist grad auch nur Chaos...

seitdem ichv ersuch son Server zu machen.

Left 4 Dead lässt sich starten und nen Internet-Spiel einloggen, aber wenn es fertig lädt switch er aufen Desktop und beendet Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm, wenns schon mal um TV-Karten geht. Ich will mir ne Karte für Digitales Satelitenvernsehn holen (weil ich kein Kabelanschluss hab). Es währe halt nice, wenn ich neben dem Gamen auf dem 2ten Bildschrim TV schaun kann.

Irgendwelche empfehlungen?


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Stellt Euch mal vor, die hätten Bill Gates früher einfach so aus dem Laden geschmissen, wegen so einer Kinderkacke und stattdessen wär hier.. z.B. Ich hingekommen, da hätten wir heut aber keine Computer, so viel steht mal fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Bill Gates hat nicht den Computer erfunden sondern nur Microsoft gegründet und ist damit der erfinder von Windows. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (26. Januar 2009)

Hauppauge und Terratec kann ich aus persönlicher Erfarung empfehlen.
Guck doch mal nach DVBS DVBT oder gar DVBCTS -Analogkarten (wäre das beste).
DVB-T = Digitales Antennenfernsehen (gute Qualität: Ca. 22 Sender pro Region, die wichtigsten bei allen: N24,Pro7,SAT1,RTL,ARD,ZDF ..)
DVB-C = Digitales Kabelfernsehen die Zukunft des aktuellen Kabelfernsehen ; Analogabschaltung 2010.
DVB-S= Digitales Satelittenfernsehen (soll angeblich auch Internet drüber möglich sein!)

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Brauch man für alles nen Kabel oder sind Antennen bei den Karten mit dabei? Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob sich so etwas lohnt zu holen.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Naja, Satelit und Reciever für den Fernseher hab ich ja schon (Digital), DVBT gibts bei uns glaub ich gar net.

Müsste praktisch nur noch nen Adapter kaufen, das ich an der Schüssel 2 Anschlüsse hab, anstatt einen. ^.^


----------



## Wagga (26. Januar 2009)

Also in der Regel sind keine Antennen dabei.
Bei manchen ist ne kleine Starbantenne dabei.
Antennen gute gibts aber schon ab 30-50 €.
Wies mit DVB-S geht weiß ich nicht, ka.
Wahrscheinlich über einen vorhandenen Receiver denke ich.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2009)

Shefanix hast du ICQ?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Na wir haben weder Receiver noch sonst nach. Dann werd ich mir wohl doch was anderes suchen müssen. Hätte nur gerne Digital weils da schon gute Sender bei gibt.

Ja klar hab ich ICQ =) 199-572-653


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich dachte einfach das Kabel von der schüssel an die Karte anschließen? o.o


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte gar kein Kabel sondern einfach Karte rein und genießen =)


----------



## Wagga (26. Januar 2009)

Bei DVB-T geht dies, musst dich aber informieren obs bei DVB-S genauso ist bei DVB-T reicht es die Antenne an die Karte anzuschließen.

Z.B.: Für normalen Fernseher braucht man einen Receiver da sonst er das Signal nicht verarbeiten kann, also ohne gibts beim normalen Fernseher ( Röhre!) es gibt glaub schon neuere TVs mit integriertem DVB-T (Receiver).
Wenn nicht integriert braucht man sollch eine Box, kosten ka.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Werd dann mal ein bisschen rumsuchen und schauen ob ich was finde.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Januar 2009)

Bei DVB-S braucht man normalerweise keinen Reciever davor, dafür hat ja der Computer mehr als genug Rechenleistung. Jedoch benötigt die Karte nen Anschluss an den Satellit, da sonst kein Signal kommt (logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

P5Q oder P5QL Pro/E?


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Sowas halt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> P5Q oder P5QL Pro/E?



P5Q Lite Pro reicht, wenn du nix übertakten willst und es zum Filme schaun benutzt.




Ich mein, du könntest genau so gut nen fertigen Intel Atom PC für 150&#8364; kaufen. Reicht auch für Filme, Internet, Word usw. Aber dann fallen halt die Spiele komplett weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie dus jetzt hast is es eigentlich ok:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 2x3Ghz boxed
Asus P5QL-Pro
500W Netzteil
ATI Radeon HD 4850
(Arbeitsspeicher würd ich 4 GB nehmen, da der sowieso net so teuer ist)
Windows Vista Home Premium <- Nimm gleich die 64bit version, selber Preis und hat nur Vorteile.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn es Keine Karte seinen muss kann ich nur den Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-T Stick empfehlen. Die Benutzung hat sogar meine 60 Jährige Mutter verstanden die sonst nicht mal weiss wie man eine E-Mail verschickt. Läuft volkommen ohne Ruckler, aufnehmen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Okay werd dass dann mal testen.

Weiss jemand wo es ne Anleitung gibt nen PC in eine Kloschüssel zu bauen? Ich würde das gern machen^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Januar 2009)

Ohn man, es gibt Leute...die ernsthaft fragen ob man von einem anderen Land auch auf dt. Internetseiten kommt...

Ich verlange ja nicht, dass man 5 Jahre Informatik studiert, aber nen midestmaß an Verständnis wäre doch sinnvoll -.-


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> P5Q Lite Pro reicht, wenn du nix übertakten willst und es zum Filme schaun benutzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie stark verschlechter das denn die Spieleleistung im Vergleich zum P5Q?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay werd dass dann mal testen.
> 
> Weiss jemand wo es ne Anleitung gibt nen PC in eine Kloschüssel zu bauen? Ich würde das gern machen^^


Dürfte nicht alzu schwer sein wenn du es nicht in Kloschüssel sondern in den Spühler einbaust.
Einfach mit Kunststoff oder so was einen Teil vom Rest abtrennen und mit Silikon abdichten dann einloch für den Lüfter bohren (nicht daneben^^) und einbauen.
Aber nicht zuviel abtrennen sonst geht das Klo nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal für dich schnell zusammengestellt. Preis/Leistung perfekt. Preis ist mit Rechner-Zusammenbau und Betriebssystem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/safebasketd...bsk_show=377513

Hoffe der passt dir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit:


> Wie stark verschlechter das denn die Spieleleistung im Vergleich zum P5Q?


Du wirst nichts merken.

Ich geh jetzt offline, hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2009)

Ja mal schauen. Wär schon geil son PC. Könnt blos auf LAN einer mittem Klo verwechseln ^^

Edit: Hast du über geizhals da drauf? Ist dann günstiger.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ich hab mal für dich schnell zusammengestellt. Preis/Leistung perfekt. Preis ist mit Rechner-Zusammenbau und Betriebssystem.
> 
> 
> Hoffe der passt dir so
> ...


So hab ich es auch nur als Gehäuse hab ich das http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae.../?baseId=104720 genommen


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja mal schauen. Wär schon geil son PC. Könnt blos auf LAN einer mittem Klo verwechseln ^^
> 
> Edit: Hast du über geizhals da drauf? Ist dann günstiger.



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich nehm immer google Preisvergleich. Geht schneller.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (27. Januar 2009)

Morgen


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_Moin =]_


----------



## Xairon (27. Januar 2009)

das is ja wohl der grösste spam thread Oo


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Der Thread ist mehr oder weniger auch zum spammen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Januar 2009)

Hier darf über Technik geplaudert werden, nehmen das einige zum Anlass einen zweiten Nachtschwärmer zu erschaffen ist hier ganz schnell zu.


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_War mir klar das sowas wieder kommt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Okay schon verstanden. Wenn die Mods das sagen reden wir bisschen mehr über Technik =) Danke für die Info.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

@Noxiel: Es war nie meine Absicht, einen Spamthread aufzumachen, sondern viel mehr einen Thread, in dem man sich über PC-Themen, sei es Hardware, Spiele oder was auch immer, unterhalten kann.

Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, wie lange Alternate ca. braucht, bis sie einen Artikel welcher im Moment nicht verfügbar ist wieder vorrätig haben?

@Hans Würstchen: Egal ob P5QL oder P5QPro, du wirst in Spielen exakt die selben FPS haben. Du merkst den Unterschied an sich nur, wenn du ans übertakten gehst.


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_Manchmal noch am selben Tag Asoriel , aber manchmal auch erst 1-2 Tage später :-/_


----------



## claet (27. Januar 2009)

ich lade ein mitzudiskutieren
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1415296

ist entfernt eine technikfrage

/edit
danke für die unterstützung painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Upsi , daisy


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Ich hab ja im Moment ne 9800GT bei mir im Rechner. Würde ich nen großen Unterschied merken wenn ich mir ne 9800GTX+ oder ne 4850 reinknallen würd?


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Wofür willst du eine 9800GTX kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde dann eher zu einer GTX 260 zugreifen. Die ich mir holen werde.

Ähm lol, haben die die GTX 260 Black Edition raus genommen?

EDIT: Versteh ich grad nicht: Hier ist die Grafikkarte, hab in der Chonrik von Firefox nach geschaut: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...Edition/280191/?

Und wenn Ihr jetzt den Namen kopiert und bei der Suche eingibt, erscheint die Grafikkarte nicht?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Wer sagt denn was von kaufen? Ich bekomm vllt. beide geschenkt *g*


----------



## Gnolius (27. Januar 2009)

Also nen Unterschied wirst du bestimmt merken.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Wollt halt nur wissen ob der groß ist. Crysis Warhead geht imo nur auf Mainstream flüssig, das andere sogar auf hohen details. wollt wissen ob dann mehr als mainstream geht


----------



## Gnolius (27. Januar 2009)

Also mit der Karte wirst du auch Hoch zocken koennen , vllt mit 2xAA und 2xAF. Konnte die Demo mit meiner Hd4850 Alles Max und AA/AF spielen.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ich lade ein mitzudiskutieren
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1415296


Och noe - wenn ich mich mit warmer Luft austauschen will, dann foehn ich mir die Haare...



Shefanix schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich hab ja im Moment ne 9800GT bei mir im Rechner. Würde ich nen großen Unterschied merken wenn ich mir ne 9800GTX+ oder ne 4850 reinknallen würd?


Naja - einen Unterschied wirst Du vielleicht schon bemerken - aber gewaltig wird der wirklich nicht ausfallen. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest nicht gewaltig genug, um einen Austausch zu rechtfertigen. Wenn Du aufruesten magst, dann wahrscheinlich wirklich besser mit einer GTX260/280 oder einer 4870. Ansonsten ist die 9800GTX+ schon nicht schlecht. Nachdem mir meine 8800GTX abgeschmaucht ist, hab ich mir auch so eine gekauft - einfach weil mir die GTX260 doch noch ein wenig zu teuer war (und auch die 9800GTX+ schon oversized fuer den Rest meines Rechners ist).


----------



## Klos1 (27. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn er sie eh geschenkt bekommt, wäre er ja blöd, wenn er sie nicht verbauen würde. Aber müsstest du dir eine 9800GTX+ oder auch ATI4850 kaufen, dann ist ein Unterschied zwar gegeben, im Falle der ATI gerade bei höheren Qualitätseinstellungen (hier lässt vor allem 8xAA grüßen), aber dennoch würde dann der Umstieg von einer 9800GT in beiden Fällen nicht wirklich lohnen.

Alle schaffen die meisten Spiele aktuell sehr gut, aber bei den wenigen Ausnahmen geht dann auch einer 9800GTX+ oder der ATI4850 die Puste aus.

Im Falle eines Kaufs würd ich dann also auch ganz klar sagen, nicht unter ATI4870/GTX260. Da geht dann wirklich wieder was.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Mal eine Frage: Lohnt sich im Moment die GTX 295? Bräuchte ich dafür dann nen schnelleren CPU als meinen E8400?
Noch was: Was hat es mit solchen Grafikkarten auf sich: *Klick*. Sind das die UBER-Grafikkarten oder wozu braucht man das?


----------



## Gnolius (27. Januar 2009)

Die sind für verschiedene Programmierer Firmen sehr gut geeignet fuer Spezielle Film und Foto bearbeitungen in größeren ausmaßen.

Ich zitiere : "Desweiteren können die beiden DVI Ausgänge per Dual Link zusammengeschaltet werden, so dass sich zwei digitale Monitore mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 3840 x 2400 Pixel ansteuern lassen."

Reicht oder ?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Ja sollte reichen. Auch die Kommentare: Slideshow bei CS 1.6 ^^


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Noch was: Was hat es mit solchen Grafikkarten auf sich: *Klick*. Sind das die UBER-Grafikkarten oder wozu braucht man das?


Die sind fuer professionelle Anwendungen im CAD-Bereich toll. Zum Spielen aber ungeeignet. Ich hab in meinem Arbeitsrechner auch eine Quadro FX - allerdings nur eine kleine 570er...


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_b1ubb ist so geil drauf im WoW Forum.. finds lustig.. xD_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Ich find b1ubb schon nimmer lustig :/


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_Ich auch nicht , war ja negativ gemeint =]_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Achso na denn. 

Kann mir jemand 2 Silent Lüfter, 120mm mit LED's empfehlen? Farbe egal von den LED's


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

Also wenn du einen willst, welcher wirklich ordentlich Puste hat (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) würde ich dir den hier empfehlen:
Klick

Soll es unbedingt ein beleuchteter sein den hier: Klick

Ach ja, zu dem Wow-filmen Thread: Ist ja schlimm, was blubb da für ein Schund von sich gibt. preist einen QX6700 als Über-Quad an, welcher mit Sicherheit langsamer ist als ein Q9500, dafür aber ca. 3x soviel kostet. Naja, er sagt ja schon selbst, dass er viel Ahnung hat. Ich mochte ihn noch nie (milde gesagt).


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Ich konnte ihn auch schon seit dem ersten Beitrag den ich gelesen habe nicht leiden. Kam mir sofort unsymphatisch vor.

Zu den Lüftern: Denke ich werde mir wohl 2 mal den 2. holen. Wollte meinen PC schön ausleuchten. Gibts es eigentlich auf CPU-Kühler mit LED's ?


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Gegen die PC-Technik Leute kann er sich nicht anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: painscheckts , ich kann mir den Name net merken grrr... hast du ICQ, wollte dich mal was wegen ner Grafikkarte fragen.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Jop das stimmt allerdings. Besonders da auch einige hier Informatiker sind auf grade welche werden. Hab doch recht oder?

BTW: Sora... du bist bei mir aus ICQ gelöscht... genau wie alle anderen Leute auch. Woran liegt das immer T_T


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Schonmal ICQ neu installiert?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Schon einige male. Ist extrem nicht. Ständig sind alle gelöscht. Wenn ich wen adde sind sie immer offline bei mir. War gestern bei dir auch so. Dann bin ich off und wieder on gegangen und schon warst wieder gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

wärt Ihr beide so freundlich, und würdet mir auch mal Eure Nummern via PM zukommen lassen?

Zum Thema CPU-Kühler: Ja, gibt es durchaus beleuchtet, vor allem von Zalman. Ich kann dir aber gleich eins sagen: Wenn du mit den Lüftern deinen PC ausleuchten magst, wirst du nicht viel Spaß haben. Am effektivsten sind da Kaltlichtkathoden, ob 15cm oder 30cm ist eigentlich egal. Möchtest du einzelne Spots beleuchten würd ich zu LEDs greifen.
Beleuchtete Lüfter sind mehr ein Zusatzfeature, aber eigentlich nicht um den PC auszuleuchten. Überlegs dir gut - 2x15cm Kaltlichkathoden kosten ca. 10€, setzen den PC aber richtig schön in Szene.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Omg, wenn ich mir das gelaber anschau wird mir schlecht (wow ingame aufnahmen thread)


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Klos hat ihn gepwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asoriel: Hab Nummer geschickt, dann kann Ich dich auch mal was wegen ner Grafikkarte fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Die Lüfter die beleuchteten sind aber auch ein wenig günstiger. Sind die dafür dann auch lauter? Kaltlichkathoden wollte ich auch noch 4 reinbauen. 2 x blau und 2 x UV. Wollte mir dann noch Spezielle Kabel etc. holen. Das Mainboard auch mit UV-Farbe lackieren. Anleitung hab ich schon gefunden. Werde mir demnächst mal Plexiglas kaufen und mein Seitenteil modden. Mal schauen was ich da mit anstelle. 

PM kommt sofort, weiss denn jemand vllt. warum ständig alle bei mir gelöscht sind? Das ist teilweise doch schon ziemlig nervig.

Edit: Jetzt geht ICQ garnicht mehr. Ich starte es und sofort hängt es sich auf. Ich werd noch verrückt.
Edit2: Scheint wieder zu gehen.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Ihr könnt mich meinetwegen auch mal adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



396910478


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Na toll. Bei Sora ist das Problem das er bei mir offline ist weg. Bei jemanden der mich grade geaddet hat (warst du das Asoriel?) Ist es schon wieder.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

ok, dann erzähl ich dir noch n bischen mehr zum Thema Casemodding, insbesondere Beleuchtung. Anfangs dachte ich auch: Au ja! Ich kauf mir 2 billige, beleuchtete Lüfter, mein Rechner macht die Nacht zum Tag und ich bin glücklich. Das dürfte so vor 5 Jahren gewesen sein. Die Lüfter waren dann beinahe so laut wie mein Föhn und wirklich beleuchtet haben sie auch nichts.

Dann kam ich auch auf die Idee mit UV. Naja, dachte ich, 30cm müssen es schon sein. Gesagt, getan. 2x30cm Schwarzlicht verbaut. Das Ergebnis war mehr als kläglich. Lediglich die Ram-Riegel leuchteten ein wenig. 

Mittlerweile bin ich bei bei 2x15cm Kaltlichtkathoden blau von Revoltec. Naja, was soll ich sagen? Ich hab nen Tower mit 12 Laufwerkschächten und die Dinger leuchten den PC komplett aus. Bild findest in meinem SysProfil, damals aber mit alter Hardware. Die Kathoden dürften so ca. 3 Jahre alt sein, aber ich bin glücklich damit und Gehäuse ist es noch das Selbe.

edit: Ja, das könnte ich gewesen sein mit ICQ.

edit2: Ganz ehrlich: Glaubs mir. Ich modde wirklich schon lange an PCs und hab auch schon einige, wirklich verrückte Sachen gemacht.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Okay dann lass ich den ganzen Kram mit beleuchteten Lüftern etc. und kauf mir dafür nen Case mit ordentlichem Airflow. Bei dem jetzt passen nur 2 x 120mm rein. 

Werde mir dann eines von denen kaufen, die du hier schon gepostet hattest. Dann nen Window-Kit reinmachen, irgend nen schönes Motiv und dann ausleuchten mit blau und hmm... was ist die Komplimentärfarbe von blau? Auf jedenfall die dann auch noch. 

Dein Rechner sieht schon stark aus. Warte schon auf neue Bilder die ja bald kommen. Dann brauch ich nur noch nen anderen Schreibtisch auf welchen ich meinen Rechner stellen kann. Brauch eh nen neuen, auf diesen hier passt das Mousepad welches ich mir kaufen wollte nicht mehr drauf. Jemand Empfehlungen? *g* 


Und das mit ICQ geht jetzt doch. Warst wohl wirklich off.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Shefanix, add mich nochmal. Hab mich jetzt in icq reloggt, und  auf einmal biste weg T.T


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Okay, Moment.

Ach geht gar nicht. Ich muss dich nur anschreiben. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

Neue Bilder die kommen? Meinste welche von mir? Ich hab leider immer noch keine Kamera im Haus, kann aber gerne welche machen wenn du magst wo man die Beleuchtung mal ein wenig besser sieht. Auf den Bild leuchtet die Halogen-Deckenlampe voll in den Rechner rein wodurch natürlich der Anschein entsteht, es wäre keine Leuchtkraft vorhanden.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Jo, aber geb sofort bescheid wenn du ne Kamera im Haus hast *neugierig* ^^


----------



## Taikunsun (27. Januar 2009)

hehe^^ mal was anderes findet ihr nicht auch gerade das es momentan kaum gute Pc Spiele gibt und nur noch irgendwie das gute Zeugs für PS3 oder Xbox man was hört .... ?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Ja ich meine von dir Bilder. Würde gern sehen wie das richtig aussieht.  Auf dem Bild in deiner Signatur sieht man ja leider nicht allzu viel.

Achja: Kannst du mich mal ICQ anschreiben Asoriel? Irgendwie spinnt ICQ 6.5 rum.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Januar 2009)

omg, das Update von The Witcher zur Enhanced Edition dauert 2 Std -.-


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

Shefanix morgen wenns geht, ich sollte gleich los. Wie gesagt, sobald wir unsere Kamera wieder haben mach ich dir gerne ein Foto, vielleicht hab ich auch noch ein anderes irgendwo auf der Platte. Sollte ich es finden wirds natürlich hochgeladen.

PC-Spiele? Ich vergnüg mich gerade mit GRAW I+II, ein ganz klein wenig Crysis (aber auch nur wegen der Grafik) und vor allem WORLD OF GOO!! Ein super Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Okay morgen dann. Freu mich schon aufs Foto wenn du endlich ne Kamera hast.

Ich spiel im Moment: WoW, WcIII, Crysis, Assassin's Creed, AudioSurf und InkBall, nen Klasse Vista-Spiel.


----------



## Gnolius (27. Januar 2009)

Heiho ich suche nen Preiswerten Tft 19" oder 20" bin bei Notebooksbilliger auf den hier gestoßen ->Hier klicken!

oder der -> Hier klicken!
Nun meine Frage eignet sich der zum Spielen?


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Weis jemand wie man in Warhammer das UI ausblenden kann?


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_Alt+Shift?_


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Januar 2009)

Strg + z wird bei vielen MMOs verwendet.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Bei WoW ist es Alt + V


----------



## Gnolius (27. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub meine Frage ist untergegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (27. Januar 2009)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Heiho ich suche nen Preiswerten Tft 19" oder 20" bin bei Notebooksbilliger auf den hier gestoßen ->Hier klicken!
> 
> oder der -> Hier klicken!
> Nun meine Frage eignet sich der zum Spielen?





hier nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Geht alles nicht.


----------



## Taikunsun (27. Januar 2009)

Alt+Y oder Alt+F1 

naja Pc Spiele ich zock momentan nur WoW weil ich nix besseres gerade finde


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn Ihr hier schon mit ICQ und so um Euch werft: Weiss jemand, ob es einen freien Multimessenger gibt, der ICQ und Skype kann? Will nicht beides laufen haben...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Miranda Instant Messenger vielleicht.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Ja - hab mir jetzt Miranda installiert. Ist zwar irgendwie doof mit Skype, weil die kein offenes Protokoll verwenden und daher Skype immer noch im Hintergrund laufen muss - aber man kann es so einrichten, dass alles ueber Miranda ablaeuft. Fuer Trillian gibt es offensichtlich ein aehnliches "Fernsteuer-PlugIn" - aber das funktioniert nur mit dem kostenpflichtigen TrillianPro...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2009)

Ja die besten Sachen kosten Leider auch immer. Teilweise wollen die für den größten Sch*** Geld haben.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Das Gehäuse hätte Ich gerne http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qyU90_N1wcM


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Na ich weiss nicht - das schaut aus als koennte man darin Modellflieger auf ihre aerodynamischen Eigenschaften untersuchen _*kratzrausch* "Captain Ogil an Gunner Jurgen, wie ist die Lage am Heck?" - "Eisig Captain, eisig..."_


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (27. Januar 2009)

des is der groeßte spam thread, den ich jemals gesehen habe.....
sogar mit icq nummern...


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> des is der groeßte spam thread, den ich jemals gesehen habe.....
> sogar mit icq nummern...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7250

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass wir das Schreiben hier wirklich auf den Austausch "technischen Smalltalks" reduzieren sollten. Halt fuer so Sachen, die keinen eigenen Beitrag wert sind - aber bei denen es sich schon um Fragen/Meinungen zu PC-Technik-Details handelt. Also: Behave!


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

naja, ich denke, dass zumindest ca. 80-85% aller Posts hier auf was technisches bezogen sind. Egal in welcher Hinsicht.

Heute Nachmittag, so gegen 17:00, war ich bei meinem Nachbarn. Dieser hat seinen E8400 tatsächlich auf 4,3Ghz stabil und luftgekühlt bekommen, hat ne Runde 3DMark laufen lassen (Punkte weiß ich leider nicht) und hat wieder zurückgetaktet. Das ganze mit nem Scythe Mugen und einem Gehäuse mit lediglich 1x80mm hinten.  

Was meint Ihr - um wieviel °C sinkt die Temperatur, wenn man von 1x80mm auf 2x120mm vorn und 2x120mm hinten umsteigt? Er hat nämlich vor, seinen Grakas auch ordentlich die Sporen zu geben, aber bei dem Gehäuse bin ich da skeptisch. Er hat zwar die 4870 von HIS mit dem IceQ4+ Kühler, trotzdem könnte es denen warm werden, vor allem da die untere nur enorm wenig Luft bekommt.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Naja - so einfach laesst sich das nicht beantworten. Die Frage ist ja, wie die Gehaeuseluefter geregelt sind und ob sie jetzt schon "voll" laufen. Wenn man sie durch einen groesseren Luefter ersetzt heisst das erstmal ja nur, dass sie bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz langsamer laufen muessen. Wenn die aktuellen Luefter also noch nicht "ausgereizt" sind, wird man wahrscheinlich garkeinen Temperaturunterschied merken.

Beim Uebertakten der GraKa waere ich vorsichtig - vor allem, da es mit dem Luftstrom unter den GraKas eh meist ziemlich mau aussieht, da die GraKa selbst alles was drunter liegt ordentlich abschirmt und die Luefter (hinterer Case-Fan, CPU-Fan, PSU-Fan) ja allesamt oberhalb der GraKa sitzen. Wenn man dann noch 2 GraKas verbaut hat, dann ist die untere schon ziemlich abgeschirmt. Da wuerde ich vielleicht schauen, ob man nicht irgendwo unten noch einen Luefter einbauen kann - vielleicht so ein Teil fuer einen freien PCI-Slot...


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2009)

Mir gings ja nicht darum, 4x80mm durch 4x120mm zu ersetzen (ich hab eh schon 4x120mm verbaut), sondern mein Nachbar überlegt sich, ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, da seines nur 1x80mm hat, er möchte aber auch gerne eins mit 4x120mm. Wahrscheinlich nimmt er ein Antec 1200.

Bei den Grakas hatte er vor, GPU um 50 und Memory um 40Mhz zu erhöhen. Mir wär das nicht geheuer, an den Taktraten meiner Karte wird sicher nichts rumgeschraubt. Vor allem sollte er mehr als genug Power haben, aber er ist einer, der wirklich das max. aus seiner Kiste holen möchte, egal ob mit oder ohne Sinn. Vor allem, da er eh nur 1280x1024 benutzt. Ich finde eh, dass bei ihm eine HD4870 reichen würde, aber meinte, er braucht unbedingt 2. Naja, seine Entscheidung.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2009)

Naja - trotzdem ist die Frage halt immer noch, ob die Luefter ausgelastet sind. Wenn die Luefter vom MoBo geregelt werden, wird ja einfach eine konstante entsprechend niedrige Temperatur angestrebt. Mehr Luefter kann dann heissen, dass die einfach alle faul vor sich hindrehen, wenn es aktuell im Gehaeuse schon ausreichend kuehl ist. Mehr Luefter bzw. groessere Luefter sind halt dann interessant, wenn man an die Grenzen der Kuehlleistung der vorhandenen Luefter stoesst oder man ein leiseres System anstrebt (gleiche Kuehlleistung mit langsamer drehenden Lueftern).

Und nochmal zum GraKa-Uebertakten. Ich finde das generell ziemlich albern. Nehmen wir an die GraKa wird um 10% uebertaktet. Bei einer FPS von 100 wuerde man im Idealfall (wahrscheinlich macht es in der Praxis noch weniger aus) also durchs Uebertakten auf 110 kommen. Nix, wo man einen Unterschied merken wuerde. Hat man allerdings ohnehin nur 30 FPS, dann schafft man durchs Uebertakten 33 - was irgendwie nix rauszureissen vermag.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Ist das Antec 1200 wenn mans so kauft eigentlich laut? Denn ich hab in YouTube ein Video gesehn, wie Stark das bläst. War zwar kein Ton dabei, aber es hat schon mächtig gezogen. Bin grad so am überlegen ob ich´s mir zulege.
Denn die Staubfilter, Lichter usw. Der ganze Luftdurchfluss. Total praktisch und sieht geil aus.
/Edit Kann man die Lichter alle ausschalten und die Lüfter irgendwie runterdrehn, wenn mans grad nicht braucht?

So nebenbei:

Was sagt ihr zu meiner selbst erstellten Signatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ist das Antec 1200 wenn mans so kauft eigentlich laut? Denn ich hab in YouTube ein Video gesehn, wie Stark das bläst. War zwar kein Ton dabei, aber es hat schon mächtig gezogen.


Schau mal hier:
http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/13491/103/


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2009)

_Da ich´s selber hab kann ich dir sagen das ich es total angenehm finde =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Januar 2009)

Jo danke, werd ich mir morgen mal durchlesen. 
Bin jetzt off

bb


----------



## Wagga (27. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/13491/103/



Ich glaub ein Antec Gehäuse wird in 3 Jahren mein nächstes.
Aktuell nutze ich noch das bald 4 Jahre alte Gehäuse, bei dem nächsten Upgrade soll dies aber ausgetauscht werden.
Aslo Gehäuse werden bei mir generell für 1-2 "Generationen" (2x 3 Jahre) halten.
Deswegen ist der Preis dafür I.O. das Video hat mich überzeugt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Bei Amazone kostet es nur 140 Euro, ist eigentlich recht billig.

http://www.amazon.de/Antec-Twelve-Hundred-...4947&sr=8-1


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2009)

Warum wollt ihr alle das Antec 1200 haben? Jeder das selbe Gehäuse ist doch fad *g*. Das nächste was ich mir kaufe wird wohl eines von denen:

Nr. 1
oder
Nr. 2
oder
Nr. 3

=)


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2009)

Die gefallen mir z.B. allesamt nicht. Das erste gefällt mir vom Design her nicht, das Skeleton ist nur etwas für Leute die ein Auto haben und rumprollen wollen bzw. Übertakter und das Soprano hat, wenn ich richtig elesen hab, so einen unerträglichen Klavierlack der jede Beschädigun ganz besonders hervorhebt. Das Antec 1200 ist einfach genial. Es ist groß, hat nen geilen Airflow, sieht gut aus, ist durchdacht usw. Da kommt bisher für mich nicht wirklich was ran.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (28. Januar 2009)

Kennt Jemand Zufälliger weiße Gute kopfhörer Die nicht mehr als 50 Fr kosten!

es muss kein Headset sein nur Kopfhörer!

-Es sollte nicht nach 2 stunden weht tun (bei meinem Headset Drückt es gegen die Ohren und da ich einen Brillen träger....... tut das halt sehr weh! )
-Es Sollte gut sein!
-wie gesagt nicht mehr als 50 Fr


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Wäre nett wenn du uns noch die Franken in Euro umrechnen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber welche Ich sehr gut empfehlen könnte: Sind die weißen Apple Kopfhöhrer die bei jedem Ipod mit dabei sind.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Hab ne Frage:

Kennt jemand nen guten Video Media Player, zu Musik hören habe Ich foobar2000 und VLC hängt ziemlich, wenn Ich meine Fraps Videos anschauen möchte, muss Ich zuerst das Video neustarten und der hängt ab und zu und außerdem brauch ich VLC nicht zu Musik hören.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Januar 2009)

Winamp oder Windows Media Player benütze ich manchmal es läuft beides gut und ich hab noch nie Probleme gehabt und zuviel zeugs aufm Pc ist auch nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja wo wir gerade sind bei nicht gut seint mich nervt mein Zimmer mein PC und alles was in meinem Zimmer so steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

WinAmp oder (mein Favorit) PowerDVD.

Soramac deinen vorherigen Post muss ich leider total wiederlegen. Ich hab selbst nen iPod (Classic). Die Standart-Applekopfhörer sind verdammt schlecht, egal ob beim Thema Halt oder Klangqualität. Das einzig positive ist die wirklich angenehme Ergonomik.
Nach 2 Wochen hab ich mir, in guter Hoffnung, die Apple InEar aus Amerika für 25&#8364; (anstatt 40&#8364; in D) mitbringen lassen. Die sind das genaue Gegenteil. Einen bombastischen Klang, mit wirklich satten Bässen, super Halt, sehr angenehm, egal ob leise oder laut einen super Klang.

Trotzdem würde ich auch Bügelkopfhöhrern "Stöpsel" vorziehen. Zumindest am PC.

@Franky: Beim Antec 1200 kannst du alle 5 120mm-Lüfter in 2 Geschwindigkeitsstufen regeln, wie es mit dem großen ist weiß ich nicht. Bei der niedrigen soll es sehr leise sein, selbst gehört hab ich es noch nicht. Die Beleuchtung kannst du nicht ausschalten.

Edit: Wow. Ich hab mich gerade über das Antec 1200 schlau gemacht. Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich es mir nicht zulegen soll da ich die Features so klasse finde. Wird auf jeden Fall mein nächstes, mein aktuelles ist schon beinahe 5 Jahre alt. Nur hab ich da relativ viel Zeit investiert, das will ich nicht in den Keller stellen und verstauben lassen.
Die Lüfter beim 1200 kann man in 3 Stufen regeln, den oberen in 2 so wie ich das verstanden hab. Hab mir auch n Video angesehen. Auf Low beinahe lautlos, auf Medium sehr angenehm und selbst auf High noch zu ertragen, aber schon ein wenig geräuschvoll.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Okay, danke werd es mal laden.


Werde demnächst wieder nach Amerika gehen und werd mal nach den Kopfhöhern ausschau halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Antec 1200 soweit Ich weiß hat man 3 Stufen: Low, Medium, High


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

ja richtig, habs oben editiert.

Soramac, egal was du für einen MP3/MP4/was-auch-immer-Player hast: kauf dir die Apple InEar. Ich bin so begeistert von denen, dass ich beinahe den ganzen Tag Musik hören möchte. Der Bass ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, wenn ich im iPod noch den Equalizer einschalte, mein ich, dass ich 2 Subwoofer in den Ohren hätte. Besonders extrem ist das im Handy, ich hab da so ne "Walkman Super Bass"-Funktion oder so ähnlich, das ist echt nichtmehr feierlich. 

Was sehr positiv ist für InEars: Solltest du schmalzige Ohren haben kannst du wirklich mit einem Handgriff die Silikonkappen abziehen und mit Wasser reinigen. Außerdem wird noch eine Transportbox und insgesammt 3 Paare Silikonkappen in 3 Größen mitbei gepackt.
Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert! Außerdem auch qualitativ nicht mit den Standart-iPodhörern zu vergleichen, sondern um Welten besser.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Meinst du zufällig diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/Apple-M9394G-C-In-Ear...2881&sr=8-1


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

ja, genau die mein ich =) Der Preis ist wohl gefallen, waren schon teurer.

Edit: Oha, die Bewertungen sind ja zum Teil schrecklich! Naja, man muss aber auch berücksichtigen, dass viele Leute die Hörer nur einsetzen anstatt sie wirklich wie ein InEar zu benutzen. Dann ist sowohl der Klang als auch die Passform einsame Spitze. Ich werde, sollten sie kaputt gehen, auf jeden Fall nochmal die selben kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Aber hat ziemlich schlechte Bewertung.

EDIT: Die gefallenmir auch sehr:

http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-MX-660-Kop...3125&sr=1-1


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Januar 2009)

mhhh Ipod naja ich hab so für 10 Euro damals welche beim Galeria Kaufhof gekauft von Soni... Aber ich glaube entzwischen das meine Buchse kaputt ist ...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2009)

Die Sennheiserteile haben nen recht geilen Klang und sehen nice aus, aber sie tun nach einiger Zeit wegen der Kantigkeit höllisch in den Ohren weh.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

also ich will nie mehr was anderes als In-Ear oder eben mein PC-Headset, wobei ich da auch schon mit dem G35 liebäugel, auch wenn es einen riesen Batzen Geld kosten wird. 
Naja, da ich wirklich viel und gerne Musik höre und die guten Boxen im Wohnzimmer stehen will ich mir nach 5 Jahren mal wieder was nettes im Bereich Sound für den PC gönnen. Vor 5 Jahren waren 2.1-Boxen das, was heute 7.1 THX-Boxen sind.

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind: Kennt jemand die Bose Acoustimass 15? Die hatte vor einer Weile ein Elektromarkt welcher schließen musste im Angebot. Der Klang ist unglaublich, sowas hab ich noch nie gehört!

Edit: Argh - das G35 wird wohl im Bereich 130&#8364; liegen. Das ist schon viel Geld. Naja, mal überlegen, vielleicht find ich noch ne Alternative, aber dann wäre zumindest meine G-Series Aussattung komplett.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Januar 2009)

Naja, dan ist das Antec 1200 nichts für mich, wenn ich die ganzen lichter nicht ausschalten kann.... Wenn ich nachts was downloade oder so brauch ich ja kein Leuchtendes etwas das meinen ganzen Raum erhellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2009)

Leg halt ne Decke drüber *g* Okay dann wird die Belüftung ganz schon leiden. Hau einfach die LED's kaputt. Ach oder bau andere Lüfter rein.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

naja, LEDs kaputt hauen bzw. abtrennen ist nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung. Du weißt ja nicht, in wie fern sie als Wiederstand o.Ä. dienen. (wobei ich glaub, dass man die ruhig überbrücken könnte).

@Franky: tausch die Lüfter einfach gegen andere 120mm und bau die Kaltlichtkathoden ein. Die die ich hatte, hatten bisher immer einen Slotblechschalten dabei.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Januar 2009)

Ich find ja Lichter ganz geil, aber kann man nicht irgendwie nen Schalter einbauen?

/Edit hab grad gelesen das das ding nen Schalter für alle LED´s hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

ah okay, hat mich doch auch ein wenig gewundert. Spätestens painschkes hätte uns eh eines besseren belehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Januar 2009)

jo stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Januar 2009)

_Für alle? Ich find nur einen für den grossen °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

painschkes nochmal die Frage: Wie werden die mit Strom versorgt? Das mit dem 4Pin weiß ich, aber brauchst du für jeden Lüfter einen 4Pin oder haben die auch wieder einen Ausgang damit du den Lüfter quasi nur zwischenschältst? Erklärs mir am besten von Grund auf =)


----------



## pampam (28. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du uns noch die Franken in Euro umrechnen könntest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War das nicht so ungefähr "Franken:3*2=&#8364;"?


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Januar 2009)

1,000€ = 1,514CHF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (28. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> 1,000&#8364; = 1,514CHF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt ja ziemlich genau mit der Rechnung hin:
1&#8364;:2*3=1,5CHF
und umgekehrt 1,5CHF:3*2=1&#8364;


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

kennt jemand von Euch zufällig den Shop www.csv-direct.de oder kann mir irgendwas dazu sagen? Hab nämlich vor, dort zu bestellen, hab den Shop aber bis dato nicht gekannt.
Sollte also jemand Infos o.Ä. haben => immer her damit!


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2009)

Wieso hat Alternate oder andere Händler wie hardwareversand.de die GTX 260  Black Edition nicht mehr?


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weiß ich nicht.

Die Bewertungen bei Geizhals zu csv-direct sind sehr gut!


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

So mal ne Frage: Ich wollte mir demnächst eventuell eine schöne Soundkarte anschaffen samt 2.1 oder 5.1 System, je nach Preis. Sollten insgesamt maximal 100 - 120€ sein. Hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. Januar 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Sound...d&l2=Karten

Soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich Soundkarte + Boxen = 100 - 120€. Nicht einzeln soviel.


----------



## pampam (29. Januar 2009)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Sound sind:
Kann mir jemand ne Soundkarte (5.1) empfehlen, die Im Preis unter 30&#8364; liegt?
Ich hab da z.B. an die gedacht: klick
Und weiß jemand, wo ich Adapter von Cinch auf Klinke bekomm? Also meine 5.1 Boxen haben nen Cinch Anschluss, aber jede Soundkarte die
in meinem Preisbereich liegt hat Klinke.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Die Tarratec Aureon 5.1 Fun habe ich auch. Die ist aber meiner Meinung nach nichtmal 5€ wert. Hatte sie mir bei meinem alten PC gekauft und habe wirklich keinen bis kaum einen Unterschied vom Sound gemerkt. Bei meinem jetzigen ist der OnBoard-Sound schon um längen besser als diese Soundkarte. Meine Meinung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Januar 2009)

Hey Jungs (und Mädels)... Wenn ich sehe, wie sich der Thread hier so schnell vergrößert, wollt ihr dann nicht einfach nen PC-Technik Channel im Quakenet aufmachen? Zumal ich denke, dass einige von euch sowieso im IRC rumidlen...


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Dann müsste mir irgendjemand erstmal erklären was IRC ist, was Quakenet ist und wie man es benutzt =)


----------



## x3n0n (29. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein (zwei) Blog Eintrag dazu:
http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1957788
und
http://my.buffed.de/user/145464/blog/view/1928385


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Achso okay. Werde ich mir durchlesen aber die nächsten Monate keine Möglichkeit haben es zu benutzen. Morgen Zeugnisse und so -.- Werde aber weiter hier im Forum dank Wii aktiv sein. Danach, falls vorhanden, auch im IRC.


----------



## Gnolius (29. Januar 2009)

So schlimm das Zeugniss ?


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Ehrliche Antwort? Ja... 3 x 5 haut schon derbe rein... dafür aber der Rest 2 xD Aber meine Eltern sehen immer nur das negative. Wird denke ich mit 2-3 Monaten PC verbot geahndet...


----------



## Gnolius (29. Januar 2009)

Ojeh ich habe auch eine 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Spanisch *HEUL*


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Ich in Politik, Mathe (oO?) und Arbeit-Wirtschaft -.- 

Wird aber wieder ein bisschen zu viel OT, nacher macht hier nochn Mod zu. Also lassen wir es lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Januar 2009)

[20:10] <Gnolius> hai
[20:11] * Gnolius (webchat@pD955CE78.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Quit: Page closed)

...Hi, du darfst dann aber nicht das Fenster schliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt auch für den Firefox ein Addon Namens Chatzilla. Empfehlenswert, wenn man mIrc nicht mag...


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2009)

_Naja..find sowas immer total Schwachsinnig - nichts gegen deine Eltern..aber..genau so machen sie es falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

> [20:10] <Gnolius> hai
> [20:11] * Gnolius (webchat@pD955CE78.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Quit: Page closed)



Das versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht. 
Ich benutze kein Firefox, sondern Opera. Find das irgendwie schöner *g*


Edit: Ich find das auch schwachsinnig. So machen sie es für mich nur Interessanter, klingt dumm ist aber so. Und erreichen tun die dadurch auch nichts. Aber das verstehen die nichtmal wenn das Lehrer sagen... Sogar einer vom Arbeitsamt meinte mal das das nicht grad die beste Lösung sei.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Es gibt auch für den Firefox ein Addon Namens Chatzilla.


_Und wie kann ich da Connecten? Seh da grad nicht durch °_°_


----------



## Ogil (29. Januar 2009)

Ja - so ein eigener IRC-Channel waere schon nicht verkehrt. Oder aber wir tauschen wirklich mal ICQ-Nummern aus. Kann man bei ICQ eigentlich auch wie bei Skype Chats mit mehreren Teilnehmern aufmachen? Weiss garnicht - muss ich mal schauen...

Ansonsten: *Shefanix und Gnolius in den Hintern tret*. Ohne anstaendigen Schulabschluss geht in D. garnix!

Edit: Im Chatzilla tauchen ja unten so verschiedene Netzwerke auf. Da kann man z.B auf Quakenet klicken und verbindet sich dann damit. Gibt man dann z.B. "/join #buffed.de" ein, landet man im offiziellen Buffed-IRC...


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, man kann ein mehreren Chat bei ICQ machen.

Kurz zum Zeugniss morgen, hab auch eine 5.. 

Unsre Klasse hat nen Rekord an der Schule geschafft, vielleicht auch in ganz  Hessen, weiß Ich  nicht.

35 5er in der Klasse xD


----------



## Gnolius (29. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War grad mal im Irc Channel und hab Hai gesagt ^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Ja bei ICQ geht Chat mit mehreren Leuten. Von 4 Leuten habe ich die Nummer schon. 

Das ohne Schulabschluss nichts geht weiss ich. Würde ja die 10. wiederholen aber da sind meine Eltern gegen weil es einen schlechten Eindruck auf bekannte und Verwandte machen würde... Mittlerweile höre ich kaum noch drauf was die mir sagen, immer gehts nur darum einen guten Eindruck nach aussen hin zu machen.
Ach das wird mir zu viel. Hört sich ja wie rumgewhine an... ^^


----------



## Wagga (29. Januar 2009)

Wäre mir persönlich zu viel.
Soundkarte reicht die Onboard meist aus und Boxen max. 20 €.
Ich nutze aktuell welche für 5 €.
Ok, nicht gerade der knaller aber für Games ausreichend.
Für Musik nutze ich meist Mp3-Player.


----------



## Tronnic² (29. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ja grad in der Ausbildung. Hab nen 6er in Sozialkunde geschrieben (Probearbeit). Jetzt muss nich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich es meinem Ausbilder erkläre... =/


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2009)

_@ x3n0n - ich bin drin.. ist #buffed denn der richtige Channel? Da ist zZ. nur ZAM drin :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

ich werds mir auch mal anschauen.

Naja, Halbjahresinformation kommt nächsten Freitag auch auf mich zu, aber von den Kindern. Beim Sohnemann wirds wohl ca. 2,7 im Schnitt. Er ist in der 11. Klasse an einem Technischen Gymnasium und will auch Maschinenbau studieren. Da sollten die Noten schon noch besser werden, aber wenn ich denke, dass die schlechteste Note wahrscheinlich (laut seiner Aussage) eine 3,5 in Mathe wird geht das alles noch.

Btt: Mit IRC hatte ich bisher noch garnichts am Hut, ich muss mir das mal ansehen. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so der Freund von lauter Müll auf der Platte. Ist das ein Chat?


----------



## Ogil (29. Januar 2009)

Allein mit ZAM? Bist Du des Wahnsinns? Lauf Forrest, lauf!

(Nein - der richtige Channel ist #buffed.de)

Zur Soundkartenfrage: Vista hat ja "Boardmittel" um alle Berechnungen per CPU zu machen, fuer die frueher spezielle Soundchips noetig waren. Schlimmer sogar - man hat den direkten Zugriff auf die Soundhardware ueber DirectSound geblockt. EAX war damit erstmal gestorben. Mittlerweile gibt es zwar mit dem Alchemy-Wrapper wieder Zugriff auf diese Funktionen - aber grosse Vorteile hat man da heute halt nicht mehr (naja - den Prozessor kann man eventuell ein wenig entlasten - aber "gewaltig" wird das auch nicht ausfallen).


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, so wie ich das sehe, ist IRC so eine Art Chat. Ich glaub aber, dass ein Thread sinnvoller ist, da man doch gerne (ich zumindest) die Meinung mehrerer Leute hören möchte. Im IRC müsste man die Frage dann jedes Mal stellen, wenn die betreffenden Personen online sind, denn ich glaube kaum, dass dann wirklich alle da sind.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Also ich habn Schnitt von 2,69 ca. 10 x 2 und 3 x 5. Aber mit 3 fünfen bekomm ich halt den Abschluss net *g* Wenn 2 davon weggehen hab ich ihn. Wollte eigentlich auf eine Informatikfachschule. Na ja... so dann halt nicht.

IRC will bei mir irgendwie nicht installieren. Hab sogar schon neugestartet und so. Aber das Fenster zum Installieren öffnet sich einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bin dann (wohl 2 - 3 Monate) erstmal off... Eventuell komm ich ab und an mit der Wii on, aber das ist doch ziemlich öde auf Dauer. Naja man sieht sich und viel Spaß noch *g*


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage noch Schnell. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Internet kostenlos PHP, Perl, MySQL usw. zu lernen? Also mit Tutorials und sowas. 

Sry für Doppelpost aber Edits liest man zu selten finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch Schnell. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Internet kostenlos PHP, Perl, MySQL usw. zu lernen? Also mit Tutorials und sowas.
> 
> Sry für Doppelpost aber Edits liest man zu selten finde ich
> 
> ...


http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Websiteentwicklung:_PHP

Schau mal da, ansonsten einfach Googlen, es gibt genug. Galileo Openbook evtl. auch.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2009)

x3n0n sag mal, wie ist das jetzt? Dürfen wir hier weiterschreiben oder werden wir ins IRC verschoben? Mir wäre der Thread eigentlich schon lieber...wirklich viel Server-Traffic entsteht ja dadurch nicht und stören tut der Thread auch niemand, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2009)

edit: Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## x3n0n (30. Januar 2009)

Ihr dürft gern hier weiterschreiben, aber im IRC sind auch nette Leute


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2009)

okay, ich werd mal vorbeischauen bei Gelegenheit. Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2009)

Uhu... mein Zeugniss ist ja ganz schön.. 

glaub Blizzard wird jetzt die nächsten Tage etwas weniger Geld verdienen, wegen Zeugnissen der Schüler xD


----------



## Elda (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,
Wie viel Arbeitspeicher ist optimal für Wow ?
Habe momentan nur 1GB drin.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2009)

naja, 1GB ist bedingt in Ordnung, 2GB sollten es sein, 4GB bringen dagegen keinen spürbaren Vorteil mehr.


----------



## Elda (30. Januar 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2009)

gerne doch.

Andere Frage: Ich hab mal wieder PhotoShop CS3 installiert, doch ich such den Zauberstab vergebens. Weiß zufällig jemand, wie oder wo ich den finden kann?


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (30. Januar 2009)

Kennt einer programm was Ordner auf dem USB stick Mit PW versehrt so das Z.b

Wen ich den Ordner öffen möchte PW verlang wirt!


----------



## German Psycho (30. Januar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCrypt


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu IRC.
Das installiert man und dann?
Muss man sich dort anmelden?
Braucht man Zugangsdaten, sry. ich nutze Mail, Foren und ICQ, sonst meist nix.
Oder halt Ingamechat.


----------



## German Psycho (30. Januar 2009)

du installierst dir n programm und kommst damit in die channels in denen gechattet wird. für die jeweiligen channels legst du einen namen und wenn du willst auch ein passwort zu ...


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (30. Januar 2009)

Danke für das Porgramm dummer weiss ist mein English nicht so gut ^^


----------



## German Psycho (30. Januar 2009)

aber wie man einen PC, den browser und google verwendet weisst du?

gesucht nach: "truecrypt" "anleitung" "usb"

erstes suchergebnis: http://alldev.de/59-usb-stick-mit-truecrypt-verschluesseln/


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

habe mir Xchat heruntergeladen, da kostenlos + Deutsch mal sehen.
Ist es vergleichbar wie ICQ?
Rein vom Chatten, Exras oder so erwarte ich gar nicht nicht mals Dateiversendung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung - kenne XChat nicht. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit Chatzilla - habe mir aber jetzt Miranda so eingerichtet, dass ich damit auch im IRC chatten kann. Man muss dann nur noch den passenden Server und Channel auswaehlen - und schon kann man loschatten. Halt nicht wie ICQ 1on1 sondern eine Art Chatraum vergleichbar mit den Ingame-Chatchannels (meist auch genauso gehaltvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

Bin nun in Buffed drin.
Wobei Miranda bald ne Option wäre wenn ich mehr als nur Ein Chatfunktion nutze aktuell reichte auch das ICQ eigene Programm.


----------



## Elda (30. Januar 2009)

Wagga du kannst auch über Firefox in Irc rein musst dir nur das Addon Chatzilla laden.


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

Gut zu wissen, wäre besser, Firefox 3 habe ich ja sowieso.
IE nutze ich bei XP nur für Updates und Kompatibilitätskontrolle der eigenen HP, mehr nicht.


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Januar 2009)

Ma ne frage gibts ein Programm, wo ich mein pc vllt untersuchen kann weil ich hab das gefühl irgendwas läuft nicht mehr rund ....


----------



## Gnolius (30. Januar 2009)

Was genau willts du den "untersuchen"

Memtest? -> Chip.de (Um Defekte am Ram herauszufinden)

Antivir? -> Chip.de (Weiß glaub jeder)


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn es ein Windowsproblem ist oder ein Registryproblem ist kann evtl. Tuneup helfen.
Hast du mal defragmentiert, geht über Windows O&0 Defrag oder eben Tuneup ab 2008.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Magix Pc-check-tuning/ ?
Ich nutze ja selbst eine Magixsoftware Magix Video Deluxe 2007 Plus werde mit der 16er auf die premium umsteigen, alle 3 Jahre kann man sich mal ne neuere Version gönnen, als Videoschnittprogramm bin ich ja von Magix mehr als begeistert und zufrieden, das die nun auch sich in den Tuningsektor wagen, hat mich stutzig gemacht, hat jemand Erfahrung egal ob Voll- oder Demo.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Januar 2009)

Naja Das Problem ist mein Antivir ging letztens nicht keine updates die Microsoft seite geht auch irgendwie net und AD-aware lässt sich auch net updaten ....  Jetzt wollte ich mal schauen obs nen Progi gibt wo mir hilft den fehlrer zu finden ka wo er sein soll und ich hab keine lust Xp neuinstallieren ....


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

Antivir hatte bei meinem Vater auch letztens beim Update Probleme anscheinend haben Sie entweder arge Probleme oder haben zu wenig Updateserver für die Masse die gleichzeitig downloaden bzw. updaten will und diese können diese Last nicht mehr tragen.

MFG,Wagga
Edit: ich testete mal die Magix software macht einen aufgeräumten Eindruck und bietet vieles was auch Tuneup bietet, ein paar Sachen sogar mehr teilweise.
Der Systemanalyser ist ähnlich umpfangreich wie Everest.
Er bietet sonst die Funktionen die Tuneup auch hat.
Defragmentierung,RegistierCleaner u.s.w.
Bietet einen Glossar der aber vorallem für die Interessant ist die Magixsoftware einsetzen, da dort zu 90% Magix Probleme sehr detailiert beschrieben sind, aber auch Begriffe z.B.: Was ist eine Domain ist wikipediatypisch erklärt.
Also zu Tuneupergänzend evtl. eine Möglichkeit oder gar als Ersatz.
Ich werde es mir aber nicht kaufen.
Enthält auch eine Backupfunktion.
Das mal mein Urteil des Tests.


----------



## Ceek (30. Januar 2009)

Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob die 55 nm Version der XFX Geforce 260 GTX Black Edition besser ist als die 65 nm Version und wenn ja, wo man die günstig bestellen kann?


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Januar 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob die 55 nm Version der XFX Geforce 260 GTX Black Edition besser ist als die 65 nm Version und wenn ja, wo man die günstig bestellen kann?



die 55nm Version soll Energie sparen gegenüber der 65nm-fertigung. Leider ging das bei der ersten Generation dieser Karten nicht auf, im Gegenteil die Dinger genemigen sich 10-20W mehr.

Ob das immer noch so ist weiß ich nicht, aber in der Grundleistung sollten die Karten (mit Ausnahme von OC-Versionen) gleich schnell sein.


----------



## Ceek (30. Januar 2009)

OK, gut zu wissen. Auf das bisschen Strom, das die angeblich [nicht] sparen, kann ich verzichten, den zahlen sowieso die Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Januar 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> OK, gut zu wissen. Auf das bisschen Strom, das die angeblich [nicht] sparen, kann ich verzichten, den zahlen sowieso die Eltern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Leistung ist höher(bei 55nm), der Energieverbrauch gleich (glaube so wars).
Aber die Klimaerwärmung betrifft dich auch also nimm doch bitte die meist Stromsparendere(55nm). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Januar 2009)

so hab jetzt nochmals Antivir neuinstalliert immer noch das selbe Problem. Kann einfachn icht updaten was mir auch aufgefallen ist auf Windows Update Seite kann ich auch nichtzugreifen geht das bei euch ?


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2009)

Ja - bei mir hat sich Antivir vorhin ein Update gezogen...


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

bei mir kann ich es auch updaten.

edit: Franky, du hast nicht zufällig Lust, mal deinen aktuellen Desktop zu posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

OMG mmein PC geht mir schon wieder voll auf die Nerven. Naja man sieht es wird zeit für was neues aber ich warte noch .....

Naja jetzt ist mir auch aufgefallen das Ad-aware sich auch nicht updaten lässt ..... 

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan .... 


*ich will Windows 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist höher(bei 55nm), der Energieverbrauch gleich (glaube so wars).
> Aber die Klimaerwärmung betrifft dich auch also nimm doch bitte die meist Stromsparendere(55nm).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich ist es so, daß die Leistung völlig gleich ist, die 55 nm sich minimal besser übertakten lässt, was aber nicht spürbar ist und von Karte zu Karte eh variiert. Außerdem haben die neuen einen billigen Kühler spendiert bekommen, der Kühler der alten 65 nm Version ist hochwertiger. 

Ich würde mir also einfach das billigste Angebot holen, egal ob 55 oder 65 nm. Denn Nvidia hat dir Vorteile, die sich aus den 55 nm ergeben hätten können, ausschließlich dazu verwendet, den Gewinn zu maximieren.

Hier ist das im Moment billigste Angebot, was ich im Netz finden konnte:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a376673.html

Die würd ich bestellen. Die gleiche habe ich übrigens selbst im Rechner.


----------



## minimitmit (31. Januar 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...23&agid=554
wenn du hwv bestellst...


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bei mir kann ich es auch updaten.
> 
> edit: Franky, du hast nicht zufällig Lust, mal deinen aktuellen Desktop zu posten?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat Asoriel mir gemacht ^.^

/Edit und schaut ma bitte in das Thread mit meinem dvbs problemen =/ Ich find einfach keine Lösung


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus. 

Ich brauch mir jetzt über 2 Bildschirme keine Gedanken mehr machen. PC wurd aussem Fenster geschmissen -.- Werde jetzt jede Tag mal mit der Wii vorbeischauen. Zählt das eigentlich als Garantiefall? Ne, oder?

Weiss jemand ob ne USB-Tastatur funktioniert wenn man sie anne Wii anschliesst?


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz nett aus.
> 
> Ich brauch mir jetzt über 2 Bildschirme keine Gedanken mehr machen. PC wurd aussem Fenster geschmissen -.- Werde jetzt jede Tag mal mit der Wii vorbeischauen. Zählt das eigentlich als Garantiefall? Ne, oder?
> 
> Weiss jemand ob ne USB-Tastatur funktioniert wenn man sie anne Wii anschliesst?



Ne, keine Garantie. Aber Sachbeschädigung!


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

Wie? Du hast deinen PC im Ernst aus dem Fenster geworfen? Oder waren es deine Eltern wegen den Noten?

Aber als Garantie geht das an sich nicht durch.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> PC wurd aussem Fenster geschmissen


 Video gemacht?


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Als ob ich den PC aussem Fenster werf. Das war meine Mutter. Das war ja noch das harmloseste von dem was die gemacht hat. Werde das aber nicht näher beschreiben. 

Kann ich da meine Eltern wegen Sachbeschädigung drankriegen oder was? Glaub würd ich mich eh net trauen... Immerhin, der PC hat über einen Monat gehalten.

/Edit: Ne, kein Video...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Als ob ich den PC aussem Fenster werf. Das war meine Mutter. Das war ja noch das harmloseste von dem was die gemacht hat. Werde das aber nicht näher beschreiben.
> 
> Kann ich da meine Eltern wegen Sachbeschädigung drankriegen oder was? Glaub würd ich mich eh net trauen... Immerhin, der PC hat über einen Monat gehalten.
> 
> /Edit: Ne, kein Video...


Wenn du über 14 bist müsste es gehen^^


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

dann mach nen Foto von dem zerstörten PC


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Wie soll ich das ohne PC hochladen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das ohne PC hochladen?


Wie kannst du grade posten?


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

_Mit seiner Wii.. denk ich?

Lesen Leute..lesen.._


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

zu einem Kumpel Bekannten gehen und es dort machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

oha, dein Rechner ist also wirklich kaputt?! Schade um die Teile, war an sich echt ein guter Rechner...

edit: Ja, ein Bild würde ich auch gerne sehen. Nicht aus Schadenfreude oder ähnliches, sondern weil mich interessiert, wie das aussieht...mein Beileid dazu.


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kann ich da meine Eltern wegen Sachbeschädigung drankriegen oder was? Glaub würd ich mich eh net trauen... Immerhin, der PC hat über einen Monat gehalten.



Solange es dein PC war (also du ihn entweder geschenkt bekmomen oder ihn selbst gekauft hast), sollte es gehen (denke ich).
Mein Vater hat mir sowas auch schon öfter angedroht (zum Glück nicht gemacht) und immer wenn ich mich aufgeregt habe hab ich mir gedacht,
dass ich was dagegen tun würde... aber was ich gemacht hätte, wenn es wirklich soweit gekommen wäre, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Was du deswegen (nicht) machst musst du dir selbst überlegen. Versuche doch mal mit deinen Eltern zu reden (ich weiß, nicht immer
das beste /einfachste).


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Jop, Rechner wirklich schrott. Und ja ich bin anner Wii. Das schreiben dauert aber um einiges länger... 

Mal schauen wie das weitergeht. Ohne PC ist schon irgendwie nen bissl fad. Das einzigste was ich machen kann, ist schlafen. Geht viel Zeit bei rum.

Edit: Ich versuch das mitm Bild hinzubekommen. Bei wem anders geht auch net, da Hausarrest :/


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

was hast den überhaupt verbrochen ?^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jop, Rechner wirklich schrott. Und ja ich bin anner Wii. Das schreiben dauert aber um einiges länger...
> 
> Mal schauen wie das weitergeht. Ohne PC ist schon irgendwie nen bissl fad. Das einzigste was ich machen kann, ist schlafen. Geht viel Zeit bei rum.


Ist wirklich alles kaputt oder kannst du noch was retten?


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

_Taikun , lesen wäre echt mal von vorteil.. man man.._


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich glaube die CPU sollte heile sein. Graka sowie Mobo durchgebrochen. Festplatte hoffe ich auch mal heil. Testen geht ja schlecht...


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das weitergeht. Ohne PC ist schon irgendwie nen bissl fad. Das einzigste was ich machen kann, ist schlafen. Geht viel Zeit bei rum.



Versuch doch erstmal mit deinen eltern darüber zu reden, weil es kann ja nicht sein, dass sie dir was für mehrere 100&#8364; kaputt machen.
Da hätten sie auch andere Methoden, wie z.B. den PC einfach weg zu nehmen.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

_Boah wäre ich sauer..ich würd erstmal Sachen packen und zum Kumpel abhauen °_°


Oder sowas in der Art.. ist zwar "nur" ein PC..aber trotzdem.._


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem reden ist so eine Sache...

Das zu nem Kumpel lass ich lieber. Kein Bock wen mit reinzuziehen.


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das mit dem reden ist so eine Sache...
> 
> Das zu nem Kumpel lass ich lieber. Kein Bock wen mit reinzuziehen.



Wenns mit dem reden nicht so klappt, wie es soll, würde ICH an deiner Stelle irgendwas anderes tun.
Aber ICH würde sowas nicht einfach auf mit sitzen lassen.

Das "ich" habe ich mit absicht hervorgehoben, weil es das ist, was ich machen würde und du tun sollst, was du für richtig/am besten hälst.


----------



## Wagga (31. Januar 2009)

Mal kurz ne Frage will dafür nicht extra ein Thread aufmachen.
Ich will mir den http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...8700_NT/224705/? kaufen, dieser hat einen 4-polig PWM-Anschluss  hat, das Asus P5E diesen auch?
Danke im Voraus, müsste eigentlich 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr.
Danke im Voraus,
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin schon seit gestern am überlegen was ich machen soll, mir fällt halt nur nix ein.

Ich MUSS dann jetzt auch erstmal off, bevor die meine Wii auchnoch smashen...


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

_K , bis später - und lass den Kopf nicht hängen :-/_


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Jop bis denne. Kopf nicht hängen lasssn geht leider nicht... Waren immerhin 500&#8364;... 

Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Blabla.. :>



_Also bei mir ist´s genau neben dem Lüfter nen kleiner Steckplatz aufm Mainboard.. ob der nochn anderen anschluss iwie hat weiss ich nicht..

_



Shefanix schrieb:


> Kopf nicht hängen lasssn geht leider nicht... Waren immerhin 500&#8364;...



_Weisst ja wie ich´s mein.. :-/_


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn das meine Eltern machen würden, würd ich erstmal das komplette Wohnzimmer zerstören, inkl. Flachbild-Fernseher. Dann würd ich zum Jugendamt gehn, und fragen ob ich ausziehen darf (bin ja erst 16, kA wie alt du bist). Und ordentlich anschreien währe natürlich auch dabei. 

Ich würde sie an deiner stelle nicht mehr akzeptieren... Ich mein der PC ist nichts lebenswichtiges, aber er hat Geld gekostet. Ich weis ja net ob du dir den jetzt zusammengespart hast oder nicht, aber es geht ums Prizip. Solche Eltern würde ich nicht wollen [soll jetzt wirklich keine Beleidigung sein]. Aber wenn sie nur ein Kind haben, weil sie nen guten eindruck machen wollen, ..., kA was ich jetzt sagen soll. Aber ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine.

Und nochmal sorry Shefa


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich kann mich schlecht in deine Lage versetzen, als ich in deinem Alter war gabs PCs noch nicht. Würde mein Sohn aber irgendwas "verbrechen", würde ich wahrscheinlich den Monitor einsacken, aber kaputt machen...naja.
Meine Mutter sagte auch immer, sie würde meine ganze Inneneinrichtung aus dem Fenster werfen...ich musste immer lachen, weil ich mir vorgestellt hab, wie das wohl aussieht wenn sie versucht, das Bett durch das Fenster zu pressen...dann wurde sie verdammt wütend weil sie dachte, ich lach sie aus. Zum Glück kam es nie zum Rauswurf.

Falls du dich mit deinen Eltern wieder verträgst, kannst du/ihr ja versuchen, das ganze irgendwie über die Versicherung laufen zu lassen. Was weiß ich, ist auf dem Fenstersims gestanden zwecks Temp. => Übertakten oder sowas. 500€ ist schon ne ganze Menge, egal in welchem Alter.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

man painscheks das zweite mal erzähl uns mal was passiert ist hab ich nur so gesagt .... ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Falls du dich mit deinen Eltern wieder verträgst, kannst du/ihr ja versuchen, das ganze irgendwie über die Versicherung laufen zu lassen. Was weiß ich, ist auf dem Fenstersims gestanden zwecks Temp. => Übertakten oder sowas. 500€ ist schon ne ganze Menge, egal in welchem Alter.


Wird wohl nix werden da beim Übertakten die Garantie erlischt und so auch die Versicherung sagen wird das du es schön selbst bezahlen sollst.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn du deine Eltern wirklich nicht magst, würde ich sie Anzeigen. Ich kann mich zwar nur schwer in deine Lage versetzen, aber wenn ich meine Eltern hassen würde, dann würd ich wie gesagt ausziehn, und Anzeige... Hört sich halt irgendwie hart an..


----------



## Elda (31. Januar 2009)

Mein Beileid Shefanix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist schon hart was mit deiner Mutter abging oida! :O
Ist die Reaktion nicht dick übertrieben ? (Falls wegen Zeugnis undso).


----------



## Wagga (31. Januar 2009)

Wende dich ans Jugendamt die können es in die Wege leiten entweder finanzieren Sie dir eine Wohnung, oder sie zapfen deine Eltern an aber du beskommst eine eigene Wohnung.
Glaube sogar mit Internetanschluss (nicht sicher!) Aber Strom,Heizung,Wasser auf jedenfall.

Bedenke aber: Du musst selbst Kochen oder Fertiggerichte konsumieren, selbst Wäsche waschen und selbst Geschirr spühlen, das sind die Nachteile wenn du ausziehst.
Das Kindergeld steht aber dann dir komplett zu sind ca. 152,10 € im Monat.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Wende dich ans Jugendamt die können es in die Wege leiten entweder finanzieren Sie dir eine Wohnung, oder sie zapfen deine Eltern an aber du beskommst eine eigene Wohnung.
> Glaube sogar mit Internetanschluss (nicht sicher!) Aber Strom,Heizung,Wasser auf jedenfall.



Man hat das Recht auf Informationsquellen (d.h. Internet und Fernsehen). Deswegen darf bei einer Pfändung auch nicht der Ferhseher oder PC mitgenommen werden (außer er ist purer Luxus, also es sollte sich alles in einem normalen Rahmen bewegen).

/EDIT: Also Wäsche waschen und Geschirr spülen ist als Einzelperson ja nicht grade viel... wenn ich mir mal überlege, wieviel Geschirr ich am tag benutz, dann würde sich ne Spülmaschine nichtmal lohnen, weil des Zeug erstmal ne Woche (oder mehr xD) drinnleigen würde, bis die voll ist. Und für die Wäsche gibts ja ne Waschmaschine, die ja auch bezahlt wird, man kann ja nicht verlangen, dass man seine Wäsche per Hand wäscht.
Fürs Essen machen braucht man halt schon eher Zeit (für ne Tiefkühlpizza jetzt nich so extrem, aber man muss ja auch mal was anderes essen).


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

der nächste der seinen PC durchs Fenster geworfen bekommt bin ich ..... -.-


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

oh, warum was ist bei dir Zuhause los?


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Januar 2009)

Hören wir jetzt besser auf. Man weis ja nicht obs Shefa unangenem ist.


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> der nächste der seinen PC durchs Fenster geworfen bekommt bin ich ..... -.-



Dann sag deinen Eltern (schon bevor sies machen), dass sie auch eifnach den Bildschirm, Stromkabel oder Halt den PC wegnehmen 
(und nicht werfen) können.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

wer sagt den das es meine Eltern sind wo dieses tun .... ^^


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Wer sollte es dann sein?


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

ich .l,......


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Dann bekommst du den PC aber nicht aus dem Fenster geworen, sondern wirfst ihn selbst.
Warum solltest du das tun? Ist er echt so schlecht?^^


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

wie Franky schon sagte, wechseln wir besser das Thema. x3n0n meinte ja auch, wir sollen eher "On-Topic" bleiben, zumindest im Bereich Technik. Für alles andere haben wir ja die Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

Ja und jetzt zurück zum Topic ich finde es eine Frechheit für ein Gehäuse 500€ zu verlangen das ist ja Wucher .... Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Logitech Z-5500 is angekommen. Wollts nurmal gesagt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

Logitech mhhh naja sag mir Bescheid wie es ist für meinen Masterplan hol ich mir auch nen 5.1 oder 7.1 System ! ^^


----------



## Wagga (31. Januar 2009)

500 € für ein Gehäuse ?
Hallo?
Geht´s noch?
Das muss aber dann aus Gold oder Platin sein oder zu mindestens vergoldet oder?
Ich gebe max. 900-1000 € für ein kompletten PC aus.
Also wenn ich alles neu machen würde.
Upgrade schlagen bei mit mit 500-600 zu (ohne HD,Gehäuse,NT,Laufwerke).
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Logitech mhhh naja sag mir Bescheid wie es ist für meinen Masterplan hol ich mir auch nen 5.1 oder 7.1 System ! ^^


Jup morgen oder am Montag gibts nen Lagebericht. Werds erst morgen aufmachen (Geburtstag) und die Soundkarte kommt erst am Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

gut zu wissen mach nen guten Test bitte.^^

@Wagge ja es gibt Gehäuse für 500 €  ist aber wie jedes Normale Gehäuse ^^


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

naja, es gab doch mal dieses hässlich rosefarbene Lian Li mit einem Fenster in Spinnenform?

ach ja, hier: Klick?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, es gab doch mal dieses hässlich rosefarbene Lian Li mit einem Fenster in Spinnenform?
> 
> ach ja, hier: Klick?


Augenkrebs!!!



Alternate liefert doch erst am Mittwoch die Soundkarte.....


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

genau das gehäuse meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Es kommt doch am Dienstag sie haben grade nochmal angerufen.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

die Z-5500 von Logitech sind gigantisch gute Boxen. Wenn du aber sowas betreiben willst, solltest du in einem Einfamilienhaus leben. Wir haben im Wohnzimmer eine Bose-Anlage, selbst wenn bei Feiern etc. der Bass nur halb aufgedreht ist und ein wenig lauter gemacht wird hört man noch im Garten den Bass als wäre man im Haus. Ein mal wollte ich testen, was möglich ist. Bass voll aufgedreht und Mr. Jack von Soad geschnappt. Eines meiner Weingläser in der Glasvitrine ist umgefallen und zu Bruch gegangen, ich habs aber nichtmal gehört.

Mal sehen, ich hol mir evtl. das G35 für den PC. Falls nicht ebenfalls die Z-5500 oder ich wart noch ne Weile bis der Nachfolger rauskommt.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die Z-5500 von Logitech sind gigantisch gute Boxen. Wenn du aber sowas betreiben willst, solltest du in einem Einfamilienhaus leben. Wir haben im Wohnzimmer eine Bose-Anlage, selbst wenn bei Feiern etc. der Bass nur halb aufgedreht ist und ein wenig lauter gemacht wird hört man noch im Garten den Bass als wäre man im Haus. Ein mal wollte ich testen, was möglich ist. Bass voll aufgedreht und Mr. Jack von Soad geschnappt. Eines meiner Weingläser in der Glasvitrine ist umgefallen und zu Bruch gegangen, ich habs aber nichtmal gehört.
> 
> Mal sehen, ich hol mir evtl. das G35 für den PC. Falls nicht ebenfalls die Z-5500 oder ich wart noch ne Weile bis der Nachfolger rauskommt.


Ja das da was dahinter stecken muss merkt man schon am Pakett. Der Postmann hat schon gestöhnt als er die Treppe oben war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (31. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> gut zu wissen mach nen guten Test bitte.^^
> 
> @Wagge ja es gibt Gehäuse für 500 €  ist aber wie jedes Normale Gehäuse ^^



Also nicht aus purrem Gold/Vergoldet oder Platin?
Das wäre aber mindestens fällig bei dem Preis *g*


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2009)

Rechne auch mit den Gedanken zum 16. März das zu holen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xD6NZHHbEds&...feature=related


Meint Ihr ist bisdahinn ein Nachfolger draußen?


----------



## Wagga (31. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, es gab doch mal dieses hässlich rosefarbene Lian Li mit einem Fenster in Spinnenform?
> 
> ach ja, hier: Klick?



Das müsste man auf schwarz,blau umlackieren oder es würde glatt aus dem Fenster fliegen, widderliche Farbe, rosa, pink *würg* *kotz*


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2009)

Laut den Kommentaren, soll es ja dunkelrot sein.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2009)

Soramac das ist ja eben das Z-5500. Ob bis dahin schon ein Nachfolger zu erwarten ist finde ich schwer zu sagen. Einerseits gibts das Z-5500 schon eine ganze Weile, inkl. versch. Versionen (Die ersten hatten Probleme mit dem Subwoofer). Außerdem ist Logitech gerade dabei, die G-Series schwer aufzuwerten.

So, hab mich mal ein wenig informiert. Wahrscheinlich werden die Z-5500 keinen Nachfolger bekommen, lediglich neue Modelle. Bei den aktuelle (à la G51) ist der Bass aber deutlich zurück gegangen.

Alternativ wäre natürlich noch Teufel zu empfehlen/erwähnen. Haben auch einen top Klang.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Mal kurz ne Frage will dafür nicht extra ein Thread aufmachen.
> Ich will mir den http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...8700_NT/224705/? kaufen, dieser hat einen 4-polig PWM-Anschluss  hat, das Asus P5E diesen auch?
> Danke im Voraus, müsste eigentlich 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr.
> Danke im Voraus,
> MFG,Wagga



Alle Boards haben einen 4pin PWM-Anschluss für die CPU. Die Frage ist generell nur immer, braucht das Board auch wirklich einen 4pin PWM-Lüfter, um diesen regeln zu können (z.b. Asus), oder kann das Board trotz 4pin Anschluss auch einen 3pin Lüfter regeln (z.b. Gigabyte).



Hans schrieb:


> Wird wohl nix werden da beim Übertakten die Garantie erlischt und so auch die Versicherung sagen wird das du es schön selbst bezahlen sollst.



Hat überhaupt nichts mit der Versicherung zu tun, ob das Ding übertaktet war oder nicht. Nur mit der Herstellergarantie. Aber die Versicherung zahlt nicht für das absichtliche Schrotten eines PC's. Die werden auf die Eltern verweisen und ja, die können angezeigt werden, auch wenn er noch nicht 14 Jahre alt sein sollte. Wenn der PC sein Eigentum war, dann werden die Eltern den bezahlen müssen. Das wäre der Fall, wenn der PC durch Taschengeld, selbst verdientes Geld (natürlich nur, falls rechtmäßig verdient) oder durch Schenkung im Eigentum von Stefanix war. Sollte der PC zum Beispiel gegen die Zustimmung der Eltern erworben worden sein (weil Stefanix zum Tag des Kaufes noch nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig war), dann verhält sich die Sache wieder anders.



Taikunsun schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt zurück zum Topic ich finde es eine Frechheit für ein Gehäuse 500€ zu verlangen das ist ja Wucher .... Was meint ihr ?



Kommt auf das Gehäuse an. Im Falle vom verlinkten Gehäuse handelt es sich um ein Designer-Stück. Und wir wissen alle, daß man da tief in die Tasche greifen muss. Da gibt es noch bei weitem teurere.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

_


Klos schrieb:



			Da gibt es noch bei weitem teurere.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Beispiel(e) :  Klick mich!  und  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage:
Wenn ich Crysis oder Crysis Warhead spiele, dann erscheinen bei mir die Texturen so extrem abgehackt, d.h. ich stehe irgendwo
und laufe dann ein ganz kleines stück weiter, und schon hab ich 10 Bäume und 25 Büsche mehr auf den Bildschirm (leicht übertrieben, 
aber es ist schon ziemlich heftig, zum Teil auch bei Texturen, die direkt vor mir sind (also liegt es warscheinlich nicht an der Entfernung)).
Ist das normal so?
Ich habe Grafik zum Teil auf mittel und zum Teil auf hoch eingestellt.
In meinen System sind 4GB Ram mit 800mhz, E4500 @2x2,58 Ghz und eine HD3850.
Wenn noch irgendwelchen wichtigen Angaben fehlen sollte, einfach sagen^^

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand bei dem "Problem" helfen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt nichts mit der Versicherung zu tun, ob das Ding übertaktet war oder nicht. Nur mit der Herstellergarantie. Aber die Versicherung zahlt nicht für das absichtliche Schrotten eines PC's. Die werden auf die Eltern verweisen und ja, die können angezeigt werden, auch wenn er noch nicht 14 Jahre alt sein sollte. Wenn der PC sein Eigentum war, dann werden die Eltern den bezahlen müssen. Das wäre der Fall, wenn der PC durch Taschengeld, selbst verdientes Geld (natürlich nur, falls rechtmäßig verdient) oder durch Schenkung im Eigentum von Stefanix war. Sollte der PC zum Beispiel gegen die Zustimmung der Eltern erworben worden sein (weil Stefanix zum Tag des Kaufes noch nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig war), dann verhält sich die Sache wieder anders.


Doch die Versicherung würde sagen selbst schuld hättest du nicht übertaktet, hättest du das ding nicht auf die Fensterbanl stellen müssen, und es wäre nicht runter gefallen.
Sollte er noch nicht 14 sein wäre es nicht sein Eigentum sondern das Eigentum seiner Eltern weil er noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist.


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn Ich mir Z5500 für den PC holen würde, bräuchte man da extra eine neue Soundkarte oder irgendwas andres noch oder einfach den grünen Stecker in die Soundkarte stecken und gut ist xD?


Also so gleich wie hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn Ich mir Z5500 für den PC holen würde, bräuchte man da extra eine neue Soundkarte oder irgendwas andres noch oder einfach den grünen Stecker in die Soundkarte stecken und gut ist xD?


Was hast du für ne Soundkarte?


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne Soundkarte?


Realtek HD Audio output


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

Also du kannst es über drei Klinken stecker anschliessen aber die Sound qualität wäre mit Optischen- oder Koxialen-Kabeln besser.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Doch die Versicherung würde sagen selbst schuld hättest du nicht übertaktet, hättest du das ding nicht auf die Fensterbanl stellen müssen, und es wäre nicht runter gefallen.
> Sollte er noch nicht 14 sein wäre es nicht sein Eigentum sondern das Eigentum seiner Eltern weil er noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist.



Sorry Würstchen, aber das ist Blödsinn. Also erstens mal gehört das "Recht auf Eigentum" zu den Grundrechten. Grundrechte erhält jeder Mensch ab dem Zeitpunkt der Geburt und nicht erst ab 14 Jahren.

Es gibt nun folgende Sachverhalte:

Der PC war eine Schenkung. Diese können die Eltern nicht verhindern, sie können die Sache jedoch bis zur Volljährigkeit zurückhalten. Es handelt sich hier um ein sogenanntes vorteilhaftes Rechtsgeschäft.

Der PC wurde durch das Taschengeld erworben. Wenn nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig, dann darf der PC nur mit Zustimmung der Eltern erworben werden, dann aber geht er in das Eigentum von Stefanix über. Ist Stefanix nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig, darf er nur im Rahmen seines Taschengeldes selbst verfügen. Es wäre auch nicht erlaubt, eine größere Anschaffung durch Angespartes zu tätigen. Erfolgt aber Zustimmung, so ist der Eigentum übergegangen. Man spricht hier von schwebend unwirksam.

Der PC wurde durch das Einkommen, z.b. Lehrgeld des Azubis verdient. Dieser ist aber noch nicht uneingeschränkt geschäftsfähig. Auch hier bedarf es Zustimmung der Eltern. Hier gibt es jedoch auch Einschränkungen für bestimmte Lebensbereiche. Ein PC gehört da jedoch nicht dazu, außer er steht im unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit seiner Ausbildung.


Und das mit der Übertaktung ist Blödsinn, wie gesagt. Erstens mal, wird die Versicherung niemals annehmen, daß ein PC versehentlich aus dem Fenster fliegt. Die sind ja nicht total bescheuert. Zweitens wäre es nicht nachzuweisen, ob die CPU übertaktet war. Außer durch thermische Auswirkungen vielleicht.
Aber ich glaube nicht, das Stefanix da Siegeleier drauf gebraten hat. Das Setting, also sprich Takt ist aber im Bios des Mainboards gespeichert und nicht in der CPU. Das Mainboard ist sowieso im Arsch. Und außerdem wäre das der Hausrat völlig egal. Wenn davon ausgegangen wird, daß der Rechner versehentlich zu Schrott ging, durch Stoß, Fall oder was auch immer, dann wird er auch ersetzt. Auch wenn er übertaktet war. Was anderes wäre es jetzt wiederum, wenn die CPU unmittelbar durch Übertaktung gegrillt worden wäre. 

Bedingt der Tatsache, daß er aus dem Fenster fiel, wird es aber niemals zutreffen. Denn wie gesagt, die sind ja nicht völlig bescheuert.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt euch aber viel über mich unterhalten ^^ 

Also 1. Ich bin älter als 14, fast 16. 
2. Den PC hab ich selbst finanziert, u.a. auch meine PSP deswegen verkauft, Eltern haben ihn dann bestellt und das Geld überwiesen. 
Hab vorhin mal versucht mit denen zu reden. Antwort: "Selber schuld" 

Das mit eigener Wohnung, geht das überhaupt schon mit 15?


BTT: Die Gehäuse sollen Designer-Stücke sein? Ich find die irgendwie hässlich.
Die Boxen wollte ich mir auch geholt haben, aber das hat sich ja erledigt...

@ Klos: S"h"efanix nicht S"t"efanix =)


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2009)

Nein, dass geht nicht so einfach. Normalerweise nur bei Volljährigkeit. Es gibt allerdings auch Ausnahmen. Da müsstest du dich dann an das Jugendamt wenden, daß muss dann aber schon wirklich driftige Gründe haben. Außerdem ist das eine finanzielle Frage. Kannst du dich mit 18 noch nicht selbst unterhalten, dann haben die Eltern z.b. auch dann noch ein Unterhaltsbestimmungsrecht.

Und nachdem, was du da beschrieben hast, mit deinem PC, sieht es so aus, daß es dein Eigentum war. Du kannst sie also anzeigen. Denn eine Zustimmung war hier definitiv gegeben. Somit war es dein Eigentum, völlig egal, wie alt du bist.


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Wenns einen Grund dafür gibt, denke ich, dass es geht.
Hast deinen Eltern mal gesagt, dass sie sich auch an Regeln halten müssen? Es war ja dein PC.

Und du hast recht, die Gehäuse sehen nich so aus, wie so ein Preis erstmal vermuten lässt.


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Januar 2009)

mhhh blöde Situation aber meim manche Eltern sind halt so was willste machen. 

Zu Den Boxen ich hoffe bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo windows 7 rauskommt gibt es ein paar neue oder Teufel bringt etwas neue raus weil ich unbedingt weg von meinem Headset will wegen Musik hören und so ...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Januar 2009)

@Klos: ich geb mich geschlagen^^

Wenn deine Eltern das Geld überwiesen haben könnte es für dich schwer werden zu beweissen das es wirklich deiner ist.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Gründe würds genug geben, die aber hier nicht hingehören. Würde mich ja genauer informieren, nur ohne PC sehr mühselig.

Kann man an der CPU direkt erkennen ob sie kaputt ist? Oder sieht man da eher nichts?
Und weiss eventuell jemand ob man eine USB-Tastatur mit der Wii benutzen kann? Würde dann jemanden Fragen ob der eine mit zur Schule nimmt, damit ich schneller schreiben kann.


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Probiers doch einfach mal mit der Tastatur. für was genau sind die USB Anschüsse gedacht? Wär nämlich gut möglcih, dass es geht.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum 2 USB-Anschlüsse dran sind. Werds einfach mal testen.


----------



## Wagga (31. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Beispiel(e) :  Klick mich!  und  Klick mich!
> 
> _



Das 2. sieht aus wie ne Mikrowelle *g*


----------



## pampam (31. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das 2. sieht aus wie ne Mikrowelle *g*



Sieht auch nicht gerade wie ein "Kühlwunder" aus^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2009)

_Ich überleg grad bei Steam zuzuschlagen..GTA IV kostet da grad ~35&#8364;..gibts das im I-Net auch so "billig"? Bin grad zu faul zum schauen..°_°_


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Februar 2009)

Hmm, kennt sich jemand mit Xfire aus? Denn wenn ich Screenshots mache, dan werden die von Xfire im PNG format gespeichert. Und wenn Xfire den Screen automatisch höchläd, dann dauert das ewig (Screenshots knapp 3Mb). Kann man die nicht irgendwie im JPG format automatisch speichern?? Ich weis einfach nicht wie oder wo ich das einstellen soll. Finde nur Video-Optionen


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

Icn hatte mal auch Xfire vor Jahren und habs aber dann wieder runterschmießen, weil ichs nicht mehr brauchte.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Wies aussieht, ist meine Frage auf der letzten Seite untergegangen, ich Poste sie nochmal und hoffe auf Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



pampam schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage:
> Wenn ich Crysis oder Crysis Warhead spiele, dann erscheinen bei mir die Texturen so extrem abgehackt, d.h. ich stehe irgendwo
> und laufe dann ein ganz kleines stück weiter, und schon hab ich 10 Bäume und 25 Büsche mehr auf den Bildschirm (leicht übertrieben,
> aber es ist schon ziemlich heftig, zum Teil auch bei Texturen, die direkt vor mir sind (also liegt es warscheinlich nicht an der Entfernung)).
> ...



/EDIT: Nochwas: Kann mir jemand ne 5.1 Soundkarte Empfehlen? Je günstiger, desto besser. Ich hab da so an höchstens 30&#8364; gedacht.
Dass die Qualität nicht sonderlich hoch sein wird, kann ich mir schon denken. Aber schlechter als jetzt wird sie, denke ich, auch nicht und ich bin jetzt ganz zufrieden.
Alles was mich stört ist, dass ich bis jetzt nur 2.1 anschließen kann und noch ein 5.1 System rumstehen habe.

/EDIT2: Wenn sichs lohnt, dann könnens auch gerne 40&#8364; sein.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. Februar 2009)

Huihui das z-5500 geht ordentlich ab. Und ich kann noch nichtmal alle Lautsprecher betreiben bis die Soundkarte kommt. Gerade 4 von 20 Strichen auf der LAutstärke und ich muss schon aufpassen das die Nachbarn nicht kommen.


----------



## minimitmit (1. Februar 2009)

So hab mal ne Frage:
wenn ich mir jetzt nen neuen pc mit nem phenom 940 hole, laueft der dann auch sofort auf nem msi dka790gx, ohne das bios zu updaten?
hab davon naemlich keine ahnung und schiss, dass ich auf einmal ohne cpu darstehe....


----------



## Ogil (1. Februar 2009)

@pampam

Zu Deiner Crysis-Frage kann ich nicht viel sagen - hab ich nie gespielt. Denke mal den neuesten GraKa-Treiber hast Du drauf? Ansonsten musst Du mal schauen, was es fuer Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten gibt. Das sind ja schon so typische Nachladeruckler.

Zur Soundkarte: Ich wuerde beim Kauf einer "echten" Karte (also im Gegensatz zum OnboardSoundchip) auf jeden Fall zu einer Creative-Karte greifen. Die X-Fi Extreme Audio liegt ja z.B. noch im Preisrahmen, die Audigy ist noch ein wenig guenstiger...


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Februar 2009)

Wie hast du Crysis denn eingestellt? Hast du die optimalen Optionen für dein System ermitteln lassen vom Spiel oder selbst eingestellt?

Für mich hört sich das nähmlich so an, dass einfach die Weitsicht seeeehr weit unten ist. Ich hab das Problem aber in Crysis auch noch nicht gesehen bei mir.


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich die optimalen Einstellungen benutze wird alles auf mittel gestellt und dann hab ich über 60fps. Auch bei einem Freund, der ein schlechteres System hat (2x1,8Ghz, 1Gb Ram, x2600 (oder so ähnlich^^) als Grafikkarte) wird crysis automatisch auf mittel gestellt.
1. Sollte es da ja eigendlich einen Unterschied geben und 2. hab die dad Problem auch, wenn ich Optimaleinstellungen nehme.


----------



## minimitmit (1. Februar 2009)

koenntet ihr nebenbei auch meine frag bewantworten^^
danke


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2009)

_Jup wird es =]

Ist ja ein AM2+ Board.. :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (1. Februar 2009)

oki danke.
hat einer erfahrungen mit nem nzxt apollo?
des sieht so geil aus auf bildenr und kostet auch "nur" 75-80 euro bei hwv.
2 120 mm luefter sind drin. reicht das fuer ne 4870 it referenzkuehler ( powercolor)


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich irgendwelche Einschränkungen, ab wann man Etwas im Internet kaufen darf?
Ich bin nämlich erst 16. Wär nämlich gut zu wissen, ob ich das mit meinem eigenen Konto schon bezahlen kann, oder 
ob es über eins von meinen Eltern bezahl werden muss.


----------



## minimitmit (1. Februar 2009)

bin auch 16 und hab keine ahnung.
wuerde sagen, dass du das nur ueber nen girokonto oder sowas zahlen kannst.


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Ist das, was von den Banken zur Werbung "Taschengeldkonto" genannt wird nicht auch ein Girokonto?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2009)

na, ich denk mal, das sollte schon gehen. Mein Sohn konnte mit 16 auch WoW über ELV bezahlen. Ich würds aber auf jeden Fall trotzdem mit den Eltern abklären, nicht dass es irgendwann eine böse Überraschung gibt.

Und zum Thema Referenz-HD4870 und Gehäuse: Das geht auf jeden Fall! Du könntest die Karte auf in einem Gehäuse mit 1x80mm betreiben, aber natürlich mit höheren Temperaturen => höhere Lautstärke. Um so besser der PC belüftet ist um so leiser sind auch die Temp.-geregelten Teile wie CPU und evtl. Graka.


edit: Ja, das ist ein Girokonto.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. Februar 2009)

Du kannst auch einfach per Nachnahme bestellen da störts niemand wiw alt du bist. Kostet bei der Post 2 Euro mehr.


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Meinen Vater hab ich schon gefragt (er hat nur gesagt, wenns geht soll ichs über mein Konto machen).
Ich werds einfach mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bei WoW ist es auch irgendwie seltsam: Ich hab WoW schon mit 13 angefangen und per ELV bezahlt.
Ob das erlauabt ist, ist ziemlich fragwürdig (ich denke eher nicht).

/EDIT: @Hans Würstchen: Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber wenn es so geht, dann würd ich die 2&#8364; lieber für mich behalten^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. Februar 2009)

Andere Frageeim Center vom Z-5500 ist so ein harter Wachs/Kunststoff/wattweissich über der schraube zur Ausrichtungsverstellung drüber. Weiss jemand wie ich das Abkrieg?


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich irgendwelche Einschränkungen, ab wann man Etwas im Internet kaufen darf?
> Ich bin nämlich erst 16. Wär nämlich gut zu wissen, ob ich das mit meinem eigenen Konto schon bezahlen kann, oder
> ob es über eins von meinen Eltern bezahl werden muss.



Bei der Anmeldung bei Onlineshops bei einigen muss man das Geburtsdatum angeben und wenn das ermittelt das man nicht 18 ist, wird die anmeldung verweigert.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mich mit meinem richtigen Geburtsdatum bei Alternate angemeldet und da kam jetzt noch nichts. Oder meinst du, dass es erst bei der bestellung Probleme gibt?
Ich kriegs schon hin. Wenns nicht geht, dann hift eben mein Vater nach...


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2009)

ich meine, bei alternate muss man nur bei manchen Dingen 18 sein, ansonsten gehts auch U18. Probieren kannst es auf jeden Fall, großartig was passieren kann ja nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Bei der Anmeldung bei Onlineshops bei einigen muss man das Geburtsdatum angeben und wenn das ermittelt das man nicht 18 ist, wird die anmeldung verweigert, dann einfach die Daten der Eltern nehmen, oder korrigieren, wenn man 18 dann ist kann man dann ja sein richtiges Gebdatum angeben, ich meldete mich mit 16 auch bei Ebay an und musste das Gebdatum dementsprechend anpassen *g*.
> Ansonsten gibts eigentlich keine Probleme.
> Das Konto wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich einen Überziehungsschutz haben oder, also kannst du nur Sachen kaufen für das das geld reicht denke ich.
> 
> MFG,Wagga


Würd ich mal rausmachen. Ist ne Straftat (Urkundenfälschung...)

EDIT: Grad gesehen...Franky ist gebannt o.o


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich mit meinem richtigen Geburtsdatum bei Alternate angemeldet und da kam jetzt noch nichts. Oder meinst du, dass es erst bei der bestellung Probleme gibt?
> Ich kriegs schon hin. Wenns nicht geht, dann hift eben mein Vater nach...



Wenn die anmeldung ging, dann wird es keine Probleme geben, evtl. bei Games mit Ü18, aber ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Würd ich mal rausmachen. Ist ne Straftat (Urkundenfälschung...)
> 
> EDIT: Grad gesehen...Franky ist gebannt o.o


Das Problem ist damals war ich noch unwissend und wusste das nicht.
Ich muss mal das Geburtsdatum ändern, empfehlen würde ichs keinem.
Habs herausgenommen, damals war man noch jung.
In dem Fall würde ich einfach den Vater bitten oder die mutter das die sich anmeldet, kann man evtl. umändern wenn man selbst 18 ist, so regelte ich das z.B.. bei Amazon ging wunderbar.


----------



## Ceek (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mir als ich 14 oder 15 war auch per Nachname ein Handy im Internet bestellt und es hat auch keinen interessiert. Bei den meisten online-shops, bei denen ich mir bis jetzt was gekauft hab, musste man nicht mal sein Alter angeben...

Achso: Wenn man wirklich irgendwo sein Alter angeben muss, einfach auf die Eltern bestellen. Bei mir war nichtmal das Paket Annehmen ein Problem, Briefträger hat gemeint, ich soll einfach mit dem Nachnamen unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Februar 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir als ich 14 oder 15 war auch per Nachname ein Handy im Internet bestellt und es hat auch keinen interessiert. Bei den meisten online-shops, bei denen ich mir bis jetzt was gekauft hab, musste man nicht mal sein Alter angeben...
> 
> Achso: Wenn man wirklich irgendwo sein Alter angeben muss, einfach auf die Eltern bestellen. Bei mir war nichtmal das Paket Annehmen ein Problem, Briefträger hat gemeint, ich soll einfach mit dem Nachnamen unterschreiben
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist aber meistens, dass du dann normalerweise mit den AGB bestätigst, dass du Volljährig bzw. voll geschäftsfähig bist.

Und somit begehst du da auch Urkundenfälschung, wenn du die AGB gestätigt hast, aber die Bedingung nicht erfüllst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (1. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> EDIT: Grad gesehen...Franky ist gebannt o.o


Hier im Forum? Warum?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2009)

Er ist gebannt weil er hier nen Thread aufgemacht hat indem er mehr oder weniger sagt das er sich Games illegal besorgt. Thread existiert noch. Suchen musste selbst. Copy + paste mit Wii = Impossible.


----------



## minimitmit (1. Februar 2009)

Frage: Wer is Franky?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2009)

Franky = Tronnic

Edit: Juhuu meine G11 funktioniert mit meiner Wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (1. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Franky = Tronnic
> 
> Edit: Juhuu meine G11 funktioniert mit meiner Wii
> 
> ...


gz^^ ja ein Tempbann hatter bekommen sind Wahrscheinlich 3 Tage oder so


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Juhuu meine G11 funktioniert mit meiner Wii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, jetzt kannst wieder gescheit schreiben^^
Gibts schon was neues von deinem PC, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2009)

naja, ich find es ein bischen hart, direkt mal 3 Tage zu verhängen. Aber wenn ich damals an den Fall "Todesschleicher" erinnern darf, ist er noch gut davon gekommen. Ich find eh komisch, wie hier im Forum mit Strafen umgegangen wird. Manche Forenspammer bekommen keine Verwarnung und nichts, sind aber nur am spammen, andere wie Todesschleicher schreiben zu 98% super Posts, bekommen aber bei einem kleinen Fehler direkt nen Temp.-Bann. Finde ich persönlich unverständlich.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2009)

Was neues? Wie meinst du das. Der ist noch genau so kaputt wie vorher auch. Mit Eltern drüber reden wird irgendwie nichts die blocken die ganze Zeit einfach nur ab. Mein Onkel will mir wenn meine Eltern das nicht irgendwie hinbekommen mir den zu ersetzen Geld für nen neuen geben. Eventuell kann/darf ich dann auch bei ihm wohnen was ich wirklich begrüßen würde muss ich sagen. Bin schon wegen Anzeige am überlegen. 
Das wird schon wieder zuviel Off-Topic. ^^

So, BTT: Kennt jemand eine Seite die irgendwie Hardware "ankauft"? Also alte Hardware die ich nicht mehr brauche. Weil wenn es sowas geben würde wäre das sicherer als seine alte Hardware bei ebay zu verhökern wo man nichtmal weiss ob man die loswird.


Boah... Jetzt geht meine Tastatur und ich würd am liebsten gar nimma aufhören zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Februar 2009)

Was Asoriel sagt, muss ich zu stimmen.


So Leute, wie b1ubb schreiben manchmal eine geqäulte , auf gut Deutsch ''scheiße'' und werden nicht mal verwarnt und sowas hier , wo nichts mal Links erwähnt wurden oder Sonstiges


----------



## Elda (1. Februar 2009)

Ja Asoriel hat schon recht.
Liegt wohl an den Mods gibt gute und schlechte...


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2009)

So ist das halt. Was willst/wollen du/wir die gegen machen? Man kann nicht gegen die Mods ausrichten weil sie hier das sagen haben. Vielleicht mögen sie den Technik-Bereich nicht so gern wie die anderen oder was weiss ich. Wir müssen halt so hin nehmen. Wir müssen aber auch ein bisschen dankbar sein. Immerhin gibt es dieses Forum. Ohne Mods wär hier bestimmt noch mehr "negatives" los. 

Andere Frage: Weiss jemand ob man für... hmm... 150&#8364; Sehr gute Boxen + Sehr gute Soundkarte bekommt. Falls das mit meinem PC nochmals was wird würde ich das gerne wissen. Weil vom Headset krieg ich nach geringer Zeit Ohrenschmerzen weil das so unbequem ist. Teilweise blute ich schon wegen dem Teil. Darum suche ich Boxen. 5.1 oder 2.1 oder 7.1 ist mir relativ egal. Hauptsache sehr gut (=


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich will hier keinen Aufstand gegen die Mods vom Zaun brechen, so war das nicht gemeint. Ich bin auch sehr dankbar, dass es die Mods gibt, welche z.T. ihre Freizeit für das Forum opfern. Namen habe ich bewusst keine genannt, aber ihr seid ja schon selbst darauf gekommen. Manche Entscheidungen kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Die Strafen sollten gläsern sein, so dass jeder sehen kann, was je nach "Vergehen" passiert.
Trotzdem, zum allergrößten Teil sollte man dankbar über die Mods sein. Hat man zB einen Thread mit einer Phishing-Site o.Ä. ist der Thread nachdem man ihn gemeldet hat binnen wenigen Augenblicken weg.

edit:

Shefanix schau dir das mal an, beides wirklich top:

Boxen
Soundkarte


----------



## Gnolius (1. Februar 2009)

Also zu den Boxen kann ich *
Logitech X-540* empfehlen , schöner klang. Und wenn man mal Voll aufdrehen will geht das schon ins Ohr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soundkarten brauchte ich noch nie !


----------



## pampam (1. Februar 2009)

Die von Asoriel empfohlene Soundkarte will ich mir auch nächste Woche (aufgrund einer Empfehlung aus dem Forum, von wem weiß ich nichtmehr^^)
holen. Ein 2.1 System ist ja echt gut, aber kann man für den Preis nicht auch ein 5.1 System mit guter Qualität bekommen?
@Gnolius: Braucht man als "Normalanwender" auch nicht, außer wenn das Mainboard (wie bei mir) nur 2.1 unterstützt, man aber ein 5.1 anschließen
will. Ich hätte mir normal keine Spundkarte gekafut, aber ich hab des 5.1 System mal bekommen und wills natürlich nutzen.

/EDIT: wie siehts z.B. damit aus?


----------



## Soramac (1. Februar 2009)

Das hier wird mein nächtes: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z-5500-HiFi-...8508&sr=8-1

Brauch man dafür extra eine neue Soundkrate die sowas unterstützt, oder kann das jede?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. Februar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das hier wird mein nächtes: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z-5500-HiFi-...8508&sr=8-1
> 
> Brauch man dafür extra eine neue Soundkrate die sowas unterstützt, oder kann das jede?


Kommt drauf an was für eine du hast.^^


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

Aktuelle Mainboards haben 7.1 also 8Kanalsound onboard, also hast du ein halbwegs aktuelles Mainboard 2007/2008 sogar mein 2005er hatte 7.1 Sound dann kannst du ein 5.1 Soundsystem ohne extra Soundkarte betreiben.
Kann dein Board nur 2.1 oder z.B. 5.1 aber du willst ein 7.1 Soundsystem dranschließen brauchst du auch eine extra Karte.
Ich habe 7.1 nutze aber nur 2.1, weil mir ein Soundsystem zu teuer ist aktuell.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Taikunsun (1. Februar 2009)

jo Wagga hat recht aber ich freu mich schon tierisch auf meinen neuen Pc wenn windows7 kommt mit Soundystem neuem TFT und alles drum und dran .....


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2009)

kaufst du dir wenn Win7 Released wird alles neu? Hui...macht sicher Spaß dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fass es nicht...ich hab am 5. Januar alle meine WoW-Chars gelöscht. U.A. ein 80er DK mit Hero-Equip und ein Raidequipter Hexenmeister. Ich dachte, ich mach Schluss mit WoW. Nicht weil es zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nahm oder sonstiges, sondern weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte. Naja, mein Laufwerk schnurrt gerade und kopiert das Spiel wieder auf die Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal was ich gespielt hab - ob HdRO, HL², GTA, World of Goo, GTR2 oder RoM, nichts davon hat auch nur annähernd soviel Spaß gemacht wie WoW. Ich denke, ich fang mit einem Blutelfen/Paladin auf einem PvP-Server an. Nur schade, dass die "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktion nicht für inaktive Accounts zählt.
Wir haben bei uns im Geschäft eh Kurzarbeit, da hab ich dann Zeit ne Runde zu leveln. Auch wenn mir arbeiten lieber wäre. Naja...


----------



## Soramac (2. Februar 2009)

Level grad mit meinem Bruder ''Werbt einen Freund''

Hab mir aber WoW+BC+Wotlk bestlelen müssen bei Amazone, 55 Euro alles ingesamt


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2009)

Hmm - also ich hab WoW nun de-installiert. Nachdem wir Naxx-Hero durch hatten und mir das nicht so vorkam als waere das eine unglaubliche Leistung gewesen (und mir meine Rolle als Heil-Pala darin auch nicht mehr wirklich zusagte) musste ich mich dann doch fragen, was da noch motivieren soll. RP ist laengst tot und PvP ist ja irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre bei WoW. Da ich allerdings noch bis Ende des Monats auf DF warten muss (leider bisher kein Beta-Cake) hab ich mich entschlossen die Zeit mit AoC zu ueberbruecken und meinen Account da re-aktiviert.

Ansonsten bin ich am Ueberlegen, ob ich nicht doch schon meinen Rechner aufruesten soll. Die Frage ist halt wirklich, wie gross der Unterschied zwischen einem System mit einem PhenomII-940 und einem PhenomII-945 sein wird. Lohnt der DDR3-RAM? Oder macht das zu wenig aus? Bevor die 945er auf den Markt kommen werden wir aber wohl leider auch keine Benchmarks sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kaufst du dir wenn Win7 Released wird alles neu? Hui...macht sicher Spaß dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja, schlimmes Spiel^^

Sonst könntest du dir einen neuen Account holen, dann würde ich dich vielleicht werben...hatte eh vor mir einen Schami hochzuleveln nachdem mir mein 80er-DK in Naxx- und Heroequip kaum Spaß mehr macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meld dich einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2009)

Falathrim da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Wenn ich die "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktion haben wollte, müsste ich früher oder später nochmal alle 3 Spiele kaufen, was wirklich Blödsinn wäre, da ich sie ja schon hab.

Außerdem - selbst WENN ich alles nochmal neu kaufen WÜRDE (was aber eh nicht geschehen wird), würde ich die Aktion wahrscheinlich mit meinem Nachbarn machen, sorry.

Aber wie gesagt, dazu wird es eh nicht kommen.

edit: Naja, bin eben am Patchen. 3.0.2 flattert eben auf den Rechner mit 460kb/s von WoW Source, die restlichen brauch ich wohl auch noch...


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2009)

Ist ja kein Problem, war ja nur ein Vorschlag zur Güte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Februar 2009)

Ihr könnt ja diese Rolle der Auferstehung-Ding machen. Da hat er noch einen Freimonat.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2009)

Wird auch gemacht, nur eben mit dem Nachbarn. Das ist schon ne Weile so abgesprochen. Außerdem finde ich es ein wenig unfair, den Freimonat einem "Fremden" aus einem Forum zu schenken anstatt einem jahrelangen Freund, Nachbar und Grillkollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ist absolut nichts gegen dich Fala, ich hoff, du verstehst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2009)

Der Freimonat funktioniert aber leider erst nach 90 Tagen inaktivität. Da du ja am 5. Januar erst aufgehört hast wird sie bei dir nicht funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Februar 2009)

Lest Euch das mal durch.

Kam heut raus, die News.

http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-7-Sicherhe...n_34979386.html


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2009)

@Shefanix: Gut, das ist natürlich ärgerlich...

@Soramac: Naja, da mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Ich bin eh mit einem eingeschränkten Benutzerkonto unterwegs und muss immer und überall ein Passwort eingeben. Hab ich schon bei Vista der Sicherheit halber gemacht. Stört mich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2009)

Unfassbar wie viel von meiner Freizeit WoW bereits ausfüllt. Kaum lasse ich einen Freund für einen Abend / eine Nacht drauf spielen habe ich nichts mehr zu tun und langweile mich zu Tode


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2009)

Und was soll ich jetzt sagen Fala? Mein PC ist schrott ich habe keine Möglichkeit WoW zu zocken. Ich schlaf jetzt fast den ganzen Tag^^ Was mich noch aufregt... habe erst Anfang Januar für 6 Monate gezahlt. Ich bin jetzt dabei alte Spiele rauszukramen. Im Moment Resident Evil, NFS Underground und SSBM.

@ Asoriel: Ich muss es wissen. Wurde bereits auf beide meiner Accounts angewendet und selbst hab ichs auch schon benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (2. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kaufst du dir wenn Win7 Released wird alles neu? Hui...macht sicher Spaß dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass dir die Charas doch von einem GM wiederherstellen ist nicht mal ne Woche her sollte gehen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2009)

Das ist schon weit über ne Woche, fast nen Monat^^


----------



## Wagga (2. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gehört das man einer nach einem Jahr seine Charas noch wiederhergestellt bekommen hat, also einfach anfragen beim GM mehr als nein sagen können Sie nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Das GM's einem die Chars wiederherstellen ist leider nicht immer der Fall. GM's sind nicht dazu verpflichtet jemanden von ihm selbst gelöschte Charaktere wiederherzustellen. Es gibt GM's die es ohne weiteres tun, aber bei weitem nicht alle. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. 

Ich habe auch schon einmal einen Charakter gelöscht und dann im nachhinnein wollte ich diesen doch wieder haben. Also schrieb ich ein Ticket. Ein GM antwortete mir bald aber sagt das er dies nicht machen würde/dürfe. Hab ich halt ca. 8 Stunden gewartet und dann nochmals ein Ticket verfasst. Der GM den ich dann hatte hat mir den Charakter nach kurzem hin- und herschreiben auch wiederhergestellt. Danach konnte ich mich mit diesem auch noch unterhalten. 

Es hängt schon stark von der Persönlichkeit eines jeden GM's ab, wie er sich verhält. Mal hat man Glück, und mal... hat man ebend Pech. Die meistens GM's sind aber, Gott sei Dank, sehr nette Leute. Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den wiederhergestellten Charakteren ist es aber leider oft so, das jegliche Items sowie das komplette Gold weg sind, und auch nicht wiederhergestellt werden. Leider... . Aber immerhin hat man eventuell seinen mühsam hochgespielten Charakter wieder.

Asoriel, für dich hoffe ich, falls du einen GM deswegen anschreiben solltest, das du einen netten erwischt und dieser dir deine Charaktere wiederherstellt. Irgendwie hoffe ich aber auch das es nicht so ist, weil es wirklich ganz schön sein kann einfach mal wieder bei 0 anfangen zu müssen und auch keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten auf andere Charaktere zu haben. Leider bleibt das Feeling, welches man am Anfang von WoW hatte, als man noch ein "noob" war, weg. Das war freilich das schönste Gefühl, weil einfach alles Neu für einen war. Wenn ich jetzt mal ein anderes MMORPG testete, war es nur am Anfang das ich dieses Gefühl hatte. Nach wenigen Stunden wusste ich teilweise schon alles ziemlich genau, das sich MMORPG's ja doch sehr stark ähneln. Aber dieses Gefühl von früher, das sollte man einfach in Erinnerung behalten.... Ach ich schweife vom Thema ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Btw..kennt jemand günstige (nicht billig) aber trotzdem gute Gameserver? Für CS:S natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt das Geld zusammen für Z550. 

Hab deshalb eine Frage jetzt zum Anschluss von der Soundkarte, ist da einfach, wie bei anderen der grüne Stecker dabei, den man bei der Soundkarte reinsteckt und das wars?, oder brauch man da noch was besonderes.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Also dabei ist ein Kabel (Klinken glaub ich). Du kannst es auch noch Optisch oder koaaxial anschliessen wie sich die Qualität verbessert kann ich dir heute Abend sagen wenn ich die Soundkarte bei der Post abgeholt habe.


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Februar 2009)

Gut dann werden wir heute noch erfahren wie sich das Z5500 so macht und ich freu mich schon auf Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Gut dann werden wir heute noch erfahren wie sich das Z5500 so macht und ich freu mich schon auf Windows 7
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es macht sich schon mit Onboard-Sound klasse.^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

So mal ne andere Frage: Kann jemand von euch ein Notebook empfehlen? Es wäre für meine Mutter, und die braucht schon Hilfe um eine Email zuschreiben oder eine Internet Seite zu öffnen. Muss aber ein DVD Laufwerk haben, und film sollten sich anschauen lassen (also kein 8' Bldschirm)


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Btw..kennt jemand günstige (nicht billig) aber trotzdem gute Gameserver? Für CS:S natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Ich quote mich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, für dich hoffe ich, falls du einen GM deswegen anschreiben solltest, das du einen netten erwischt und dieser dir deine Charaktere wiederherstellt.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das Anfangsfeeling war herrlich...so ganz unbeholfen durch das Startgebiet tapsen und wegen dem Spaß am entdecken spielen...Bei 0 anfangen wäre auch was...als mein Paladin gestern Abend um 21:30 aber auf Stufe 6 kam, ging ein Ticket raus, dass ich gerne meine alten Chars wieder hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade die ersten 20 Level ist ein Paladin enorm langweilig zu spielen finde ich, danach machts aber Spaß.

Ich hoffe, dass mein Equip erhalten geblieben ist. Gold wäre mir egal, hab ich eh alles verschenkt. Ich weiß, das ist jetzt Off-Topic, aber bis sich ein GM meldet hab ich eh nix zu tun. Also erzähl ich Euch mal vom Ende meiner Charaktere:

Mein Nachbar und ich waren beide eingeloggt, beide im TS, beide in Dalaran. Gesammt hatten wir ein Vermögen von ca. 8000g. Es war ungefähr 4:30 in der Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann sind wir zur Hordenbank gelaufen und haben so nach dem Motto "Wer uns als erster anschreibt bekommt unser gesammtes Gold" geworben. Eine Blutelfe/Paladin hat sich gemeldet und dann auch tatsächlich alles bekommen. Danach sind wir auf den höchsten Turm in Dalaran geflogen und von dort hinunter gesprungen. Symbolisch eben für den Tod/das Ende unserer Chars. Danach ausgeloggt, alle Chars gelöscht und das Spiel deinstalliert.

@_painschkes_: Klick


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @_painschkes_: Klick


_
Hm , sieht ja schonmal ganz ordentlich aus..mir gehts auch um ein benutzerfreundliches Webinterface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ca. 35€ im Monat wären ok fürn 16Slot(ter).._


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Wenigstens hast du deine Charaktere würdig verabschiedet. Denke nicht das viele das so machen wie ihr zwei, also symbollisch in den Tod springen. Find ich ne nette Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte auch schonmal mit WoW aufgehört haben, habe dann mal Warhammer, AoC, HdRO und noch viele andere getestet. Irgendwie hat mich keins solange gehalten wie WoW, sodass ich schlussendlich doch wieder angefangen habe. Auch wegen 3 Freunden die immernoch am spielen waren. War eigentlich immer Hordler. Habe 2 80er hochgespielt. Aber dann hats mir einfach gereicht, ich hab aufgehört. Als ich neu angefangen bin hab ich dann halt mal Allianz getestet. Es macht irgendwie mehr Spaß, weil man halt die Gebiete in denen man sonst eigentlich nie so wirklich war näher kennen lernt. Ist auch ne ganz andere Spielerfahrung, da ja immer auf Seiten der Hordler gemeint wird: Allianz = Kiddy uns sowas. Konnte mich genau vom Gegenteil überzeugen, sicher gibt es Ausnahmen wie man ja im Handel oft genug liest, aber dies ist ja zum Glück die minderheit.

@ painschkes: Stehen nicht normalerweise, wenn du bei CS:S auf einen Server connectest, ab und zu Angebote von Seiten die Gameserver anbieten da? Oder irre ich mich da grade ein wenig. Oft stehen da auch schon irgendwelche Codes, wenn man sich die dann aufschreibt bekommt man es etwas billiger die ersten Monate oder so etwas. Habe schon länger kein CS mehr gespielt daher weiss ich es nicht so genau grade. Kann auch sein das es nur bei 1.6 war, da ich das öfter gespielt habe, aber jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehe das es bei Source genauso ist. Ansonsten... schonmal gegoogled? Hilft auch meistens =)


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Jo schon..hab auch so ne Seite wo Leute verschiedene Anbieter bewertet haben..nur weiss ich ob das wirklich was taugt? 

Mache Mindestlaufzeit eh nur einen Monat..aber trotzdem muss man ja keinen "Fehlkauf" eingehen :-D_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Kannst du mal ein paar Namen von den Anbietern sagen? Es gibt so 2 oder 3 von denen ich weiss das sie gut sind, der Name ist mir aber entfallen grade. Wenn ich einen davon les fällts mir vielleicht wieder ein.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_ Schau mal hier! 


Da sind die "alle" aufgelistet =]_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Werd ich mal machen aber ohne PC recht umständlich. Also musst du ein bisschen warten^^


/Edit: Also 4netplayers.de kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen. Der 1.6 Server meines alten Clans war auch von denen. Ich hab mal grad nen Kumpel gefragt der noch aktiv CS spielt, und dieser meinte das g-portal ganz gut sei. Von den anderen hielt er persönlich nicht allzu viel. 

Wieso willst du eigentlich nur einen Monat? Zum testen oder braucht ihr/du nur einen Server für einen Monat?


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Nein , einen Monat Mindestvertragslaufzeit =D

Das ich danach also kündigen könnte :-)

----

Ein 16 Slot reicht erstmal.. ist nur fürs Surfen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Juhu, jetzt ist der Beitrag den ich abschicken wollte ja ganz gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schreib das jetzt aber nicht nochmals neu. 
Es hat nicht jemand von euch den Text kopiert und kann für mich posten oder? Wäre nett ^^
Aber eins würde ich gerne wissen. Wie hat das mit 19 Posts geklappt. Wäre nett wenn ein Mod das beantworten könnte.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

painschkes für was brauchst du überhaupt so nen Server und willst du den alleine bezahlen?


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_16 Slot Public Server für CSS.. Mods alâ ManiAdminPlugin und zBlock usw. sollten sich installieren lassen..

Alleine so ~35&#8364; - soviel soll der Server auch insgesamt kosten..

Benutzerfreundliches Webinterface (also einfach zu bedienen) wäre auch gut :-)


/Edit : Ach wofür..naja will halt endlich mal die Maps die ICH mag zocken und selber kicken&bannen etc können..da mir das auf anderen Server immer aufn S*** geht wenn die sicht nicht entscheiden können.. -_-_


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

aaah okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ist dir tatsächlich 35€ im Monat wert? Naja gut, ein Server ist schon was feines. Ich warte immer noch (SEIT GESTERN ABEND 20:30!) auf die Antwort auf mein Ticket. Aber die GMs scheinen voll beschäftigt. Vielleicht ruf ich mal den Support an, mal sehen.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Naja , ich hab ja nicht wirklich weitere kosten =]

Ausserdem krieg ich schon alleine von meinem Opa 30€ Taschengeld jeden Monat..sind die kosten also schon fast abgedeckt.. :-)



Hm , werd dann wohl 4players nehmen.. °_°_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

30€ alleine von deinem Opa... ich bekomm insgesamt 20€. Man ist die Welt ungerecht *g*

Aber nur um Kicken etc. zu können würd ich mir keinen Server kaufen. Such dir nen Clan mit Fun/SurfServer auf dem du Rechte bekommst. Ist wesentlich günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Ne , soll schon für mehr sein - hab ja meine eigene Comnunity hinter mir..kenne viele Leute von da schon ewig =D

Deshalb lohnt sich das..naja gut..ich krieg auch "nur" das Taschengeld vom Opa..aber ich arbeite halt noch nebenbei =]_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Deine "Community" ? Wie muss ich das denn jetzt verstehen? Wenn du Server hast komm ich vllt. auch mal vorbei. Hmm... doch net, so ohne PC^^

Ich würd auch gern mal arbeiten aber hier in dem Kaff findet man irgendwie nichts.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

painschkes ich hab auch noch nen Steam-Acc mit CS:S rumfahren...kannst mir dann auch mal die Daten von deinem Server geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Leute ,leute. Das ist nicht mehr normal hab grade die Asus Xonar eingebaut. Und mit ein bisschn Hilfe aus dem Pcgh-Forum die Optische Leitung Aktiviert. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das der Unterschiede so viel Extremer seien würde. Die Musik ist viel Facetten reicher als vorher. Die betonungen zwischen den Lautsprechern sind sehr viel besser. Und ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht mal einen Dts/Dolby Soundtrack gehört. Nur Musik über den PL2 Musik Kanal. Wer das Geld hatt kann rühig zugreiffen, es lohnt sich sehr. Ich hatte vorher ein ca. 6 Jahre altes 2.0 System. Das kann man schon gar nicht mehr vergleichen. Ich muss bei Lautstärke 5/20 schon aufpassen das nich die Nachbarn kommen. Ich will nicht wissen wie das ist wenn ich es auf 15-20/20 mache. Das Zimmer in dem es steht ist ca. 15m² groß.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Nur ein Probelm habe ich. Die Xonar wird sehr heiß, läuft jez seit ca. 45 Min und ich verbrenne mich schon fast dran wenn ich sie anfassen. Muss mal schauen das sie mir nicht noch abkackt


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das normal ist bei einer Soundkarte, dass die so heiß wird?


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Man, ma, man. 3 Posts schon. Kannst du nicht einfach mal ein bisschen Geduld haben? Ich hatte zwar heute schon 19fach aber das war keine Absicht. Deins ist schon wirklich Spam...


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

japp. Man kann auch editieren. 

Zur Xonar weiß ich nichts, meine Creative bleibt kühl.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Man, ma, man. 3 Posts schon. Kannst du nicht einfach mal ein bisschen Geduld haben? Ich hatte zwar heute schon 19fach aber das war keine Absicht. Deins ist schon wirklich Spam...


Bin halt etwas ungeduldig.^^


----------



## Wagga (3. Februar 2009)

Gib doch mal in Google es ein [Soundsystem]+ Temperatur oder Maximaltemperatur oder Temperaturprobleme.
Kann dir dazu leider nichts sagen da ich mich damit nicht beschäftigte.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Will sich nicht irgendwer nen Spiel kaufen und das mit mir zocken? Ausser Source zock ich derzeit nix.. ._._


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Welches Spiel denn? Ich wollt mir auch mal was neues gönnen. Und den PC krieg ich auch ersetzt. Mein Vater hat den EXAKT selben heut bestellt. Mal schauen wann der ankommt *g*


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Oh , dann wendet sich ja alles zum guten =]

Hm.. Shooter(Alâ CSS etc)&Strategie(Alâ AoE3 etc)&MMO(naja..MMO halt..) - dafür bin ich zu haben :-D_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Welches Spiel denn? Ich wollt mir auch mal was neues gönnen. Und den PC krieg ich auch ersetzt. Mein Vater hat den EXAKT selben heut bestellt. Mal schauen wann der ankommt *g*


Na dann Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich mag genau die selben Genres. Mir ist es relativ Wumpe welches, solange ich nicht Solo spielen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Hm..hast du denn irgendwas drauf davon? Was du gerne Spielst oder doch nen neues kaufen? (Was ich besser finden würde).._


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hab AoE III und WoW. CS:S müsste ich installieren. Mit neu-kaufen wäre ich auch einverstanden. Das andere kennt man schon alles zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (3. Februar 2009)

CS reizte mich ihrgendwie keine Ahnung warum nicht so.
Eher GTA.
Würde ja GTA V kaufen, aber will keine 50 € wegen nicht Funktion in den Sand setzen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Hm , dann müssen wa ma googlen - finden sicher was.. wie du sagtest , den rest kenn man schon.. >_<_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Du meinst wohl GTA IV. Aber das ist das mit dem Multiplayer nicht so das ware.

Und nach was willst du dann googlen?^^


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Ja gute Frage °_°

Hm.. oder gibs derzeit iwas inna Werbung oder kennst iwas was dich interessiert? 

Bin derzeit nicht so aufmerksam dabei.. -_-_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hab seit... 1,5 Jahren kein TV mehr geguckt. Also keine Ahnung wegen Werbung^^ 

Hab auch im Moment nicht so die Ahnung was los ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (3. Februar 2009)

bei Left4Dead wäre ich dabei :>


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab seit... 1,5 Jahren kein TV mehr geguckt.



_What the H...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hm..ich schau morgen mal im Zeitungsladen vorbei..vllt bringt mich ja ne PCGames oder so auf die richtige Linie :-D_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Wozu soll ich Fernsehen schauen? Immer mehr verblödung. Alleine das mit Uri Geller etc. Ne sowas tu ich mir nicht an. Nichtmal jetzt wo im Moment keinen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (3. Februar 2009)

Schaut einfach unter Amazon.de unter Games nach , lässt sich bestimmt was Finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2009)

na, immerhin gibts wieder nen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Jop. bin richtig froh drüber. Eltern sind auch wieder einigermaßen "cool" drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (3. Februar 2009)

Mein Pc ist jetzt schon 2 Wochen weg, Hardwareversand sagt sie sind 1 Woche im verzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mal bei Amazon durchgestöbert. Also was gescheites  ist da ja nicht grad dabei... nur CoD5 aber da weiss ich ja nicht so.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Macht meiner Meinung nach nur kurz Spass..habs ja hier liegen..

Ganz ehrlich..ich wäre eher auf so nen Strategie/Aufbauspiel aus.. iwie bock drauf °_°_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Da wäre ich ja auch für. Was für ne Richtung denn? Was aussem Krieg, Fantasy oder was weiß ich?^^


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Also eigentlich bin ich für alles offen.. AoE ist super geil.. Warcraft 3 aber auch.. und sowas wie C&C hab ich schon ewig nichtmehr gespielt °_°

Hm.. >_<_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Warcraft III ist wirklich geil, spiele aber nur DotA. AoE schon zu oft gespielt aber trotzdem geil. CnC ist ein bisschen "komisch". Hab das lange Zeit online gespielt. aber es dann verkauft. Grrr... mir fällt nix ein.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2009)

_Mir auch nicht..naja vllt haben wir ja morgen nen Geistesblitz =]

Wäre aufjeden Fall für alles was mit Aufbauspiel zu tun hat zu haben..ausser Anno und Die Siedler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2009)

Jop Anno 1602 hab ich laaa...aaange Zeit gespielt. Die Siedler mag ich nicht. 

Mal hoffen das morgen was einfällt. Ich guck mal ob einer inner Schule ein gutes kennt. Nen Geheimtipp oder so. Bin aber auch erstmal off. Will noch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Biss zum Morgengrauen". Geiles Buch übrigens =)


----------



## Taikunsun (4. Februar 2009)

Naja.Ich hab mir erst gestern abend C&C und WC3 installiert. Wollte bissel was anderes zocken zu WoW. Hab gleich mal voll verloren in WC3 und C&C noch nicht getestet da laufen glaube ich keine Server mehr ....


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Welches CnC meinst du denn? Bei Generals z.B. gibts es noch reichlich Server. Wc3 spiel ich eh nur DotA also kann ich Ladder nicht beurteilen.

@ painschkes: Hab mal so rumgefragt. Ne Freundin von mir meinte das "Act of War" ganz geil sei. Kennst du das zufällig?

Außerdem ist mir noch ein weiteres Problemchen wegen PC aufgefallen. Auch wenn der andere bestellt ist, heisst es dann ja nicht zwingend das ich ihn auch benutzen darf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2009)

das stimmt, allerdings kannst du testen, was von deiner alten Hardware noch heil geblieben ist.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Stimmt auch schon wieder. Ich denke wenn es ankommt werde ich erstmal gucken ob der Prozessor noch funktioniert und die Festplatte heile ist. Festplatte wäre mir extrem wichtig weil die wirklich mühsam zusammen gesuchte Render, Stocks etc. für Photoshop drauf sind, Und meine Komplette Musik. 
Werd eh mal schauen wie es jetzt weitergeht, Freitag Gespräch mit Klassenlehrer und ehemaligen zusammen mit Eltern. Eventuell Jugendamt mit einschalten. Das wird noch was diese Woche...

Andere Frage: Wenn ich 2 Festplatten in einen PC baue, muss ich das irgendwas besonderes einstellen oder so? Weil ich hab schon öfters so etwas mit Master und Slave gehört. Oder einfach einbauen und fertig ist die Kiste?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2009)

Master/Slave brauchst du nur bei IDE. SATA jumpert von alleine wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich hab jedenfalls 2x SATA II im Rechner und musste nichts manuell jumpern.

Eben wurden übrigens meine Charaktere wiederhergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun kann ich wieder Todesritter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Master/Slave brauchst du nur bei IDE. SATA jumpert von alleine wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich hab jedenfalls 2x SATA II im Rechner und musste nichts manuell jumpern.
> 
> Eben wurden übrigens meine Charaktere wiederhergestellt
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch!


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Jop Glückwunsch und viel Spaß. Möcht auch endlich mal wieder Spielen, oder wenigstens meiner Gilde sagen können warum ich nicht online komme :/


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2009)

Danke Euch beiden. Nur fehlen im Moment 500DPS...mal sehen, ich bin ein wenig außer Übung. Wurden DKs arg generft oder liegt das an mir?

hrhr, kann ich gerne für dich machen, wenn du die Acc-Daten rausrückst. Aber ganz ehrlich: Gib NIEMALS deine Daten weiter!


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Außer an Leute die du aus dem echten Leben kennst, denen du vertraust und die du im Zweifelsfall persönlich zur Rechenschaft ziehen kannst.

@Asoriel:

DW DKs wurden generft, alles andere gebufft *fg*


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2009)

Naa, DW ist garnix für mich. Mal sehen, muss mich wie gesagt noch einspielen. Und ja, du hast Recht. Wenn dann wirklich nur engen Bekannten.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin wieder da!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Ach Franky, unser kleiner Schwerverbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willkommen zurück.

Account-Daten würde ich nichtmals an meinen besten Freund weiter geben. Hab zwar schon daran gedacht, aber wenn ich nicht Online kann, kann ich auch nicht prüfen ob der irgend einen Scheiß macht und wenn ich dann in paar Wochen wieder dran komme ne böse Überraschung erlebe.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde auf bewährung freigelassen ^.^

btt: Ich hab auch mal meine Accoutn daten an meinen besten online freund weitergegeben (war damals noch von Rappelz). Ich hatte total gutes equip, mit dem man reich werden könnte wenn mans hat. 
Er gab mir seine Account Daten auch. Und naja, eines tages will ich mich einloggen und sehe einen lvl 1 charackter mit dem namen "sorry9999". Meine charackter wurden zum glück eine Woche später von dem GM´s wieder hergestellt. Und meinen onlinekollegen hab ich seitdem nicht mehr gesehn. Nicht in ts und nicht ingame weil er gebannt wurde.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Genau aus so einem Grund mache ich das nicht. Außerdem ist mir das bei meinem besten RL-Freund zu unsicher, weil dieser schon 2 mal gehackt wurde. Nicht das er gehackt wird wenn er meine Daten benutzt. In meinem/n Account/s steckt viel Arbeit. Freu mich riesig endlich wieder spielen zu können.  Hätten vllt. ein paar Leute Lust auf sonen kleinen "Neu-Anfang"? Also nur Leute von hier die dann halt ab und zu zusammen spielen. Muss ja dann nicht der Main werden oder so etwas ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Redest du von WoW? Habe auch grad angefangen mit jemand zusammen (3x exp weil er mich geworben hat), sind zur zeit lvl 27. Ich könnte dich ja auch werben... Dan bekommen wir mit lvl 60 ein 100% mount ^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Öhm, wenn du mich wirbst, muss ich mir ja NOCHMAL alle WoW-Teile kaufen. Hab alle schon 2 mal. Und ein drittes mal wär ein bisschen teuer. Außerdem wie soll ich denn bitte schön 3 Accounts zahlen? Bin armer Schüler musst du wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Achso, wusst ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab noch ne andere Frage.
Ich hab mir ne TV USB Box für den PC gekauft. Dazu hab ich mir gleich noch WatchTV Pro gekauft, da das Programm wo dabei war nicht so toll war. Naja, funktioniert soweit wunderbar. Kann aufnehmen, epg usw. Geht alles. Aber sobald ich z.B. WoW starte, dann fängt das Bild auf dem anderen Bildschirm an zu laggen. Hab schon versucht das wow auf den einen kern, und das tv programm auf den anderen cpu kern zu legen. Bringt aber nichts. Und meine CPU auslastung ist auch nicht so hoch. So ca. core 1 30% und core 2 60% (+-20). Ich weis einfach net was ich machen soll. Nur deswegen hab ich mir ja ne tv box gekauft. Und jetzt gehts net richtig =/

Was sollte ich machen?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. =/

/Edit Wie viel MB die Sekunde sind 3-4MBit/s? Vielleicht ist meine Festplatte überfordert. Oder geht das nur kurzzeitig auf den Arbeitsspeicher? Aber naja, es läuft ja wenn das Spiel aus ist.

Hier noch ein screenshot (mbits stehn unten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (4. Februar 2009)

3-4mbits hoert sich fue rmich na 3-4 megabyte / sekunde an^^


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Ach mein Gehirn hatte grad nen aussetzer. Hab gar net nachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 Mbit = 124kb/s. also sind 4 Mbit genau 496kb/s. Sprich knappes halbes MB/s. Dann kanns da auch net dran liegen.... Ich verzweifle


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand nen billigen Händler, wo man online bestellen kann?

Für Z5500, hab bis jetzt das billigeste für 250 Euro gefunden.


Mit Portokosten und  inkl. MwSt


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2009)

_Auch endlich wieder da >_<_


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2009)

Mhmmm?


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2009)

_Vonna Arbeit ~.~

Das billigste was ich gefunden habe sind 246€ -  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2009)

Mit Versandkosten sind das doch dann: 255 Euro ungefähr


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2009)

_Ach , darauf hab ich nicht geachtet >_<_


----------



## Wagga (4. Februar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ach mein Gehirn hatte grad nen aussetzer. Hab gar net nachgedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mbit/s bedeutet MB/8.
Da die Provider leider mit Bit rechnen.
Ein Byte = 8 bit.
1 bit = Ein Zeichen z.B.: 1, 0 , a, b oder ! . , .
1 Byte = 8 Bit.
1 Kilobyte = 1024 Byte.
1 Megabyte = 1024 KB.
1 Gigabyte = 1024 MB.
1 terabyte = 1024 MB.
Achtung: Mp3-Playerhersteller sowie Festplattenhersteller rechnen zu ihrem Gunsten 1 GB = 1000 MB, dadurch kommen die negativen Ergebnisse zustande, meiner Meinung nach, mir kann jeder sagen was er will, ist es Betrug, ganz klar.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Februar 2009)

Habe meines bei Redcon bestellt, war der biligste Shop der es sofort liefern konnte. Wurde alles pünktlich geliefert, nur der Expressversand ist leider sehr teuer gewesen.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Achso, wusst ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habs mal testweise mit Prime95 laufen lassen. Laggt nicht =.= Ich bin ratlos


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Genau aus so einem Grund mache ich das nicht. Außerdem ist mir das bei meinem besten RL-Freund zu unsicher, weil dieser schon 2 mal gehackt wurde. Nicht das er gehackt wird wenn er meine Daten benutzt. In meinem/n Account/s steckt viel Arbeit. Freu mich riesig endlich wieder spielen zu können.  Hätten vllt. ein paar Leute Lust auf sonen kleinen "Neu-Anfang"? Also nur Leute von hier die dann halt ab und zu zusammen spielen. Muss ja dann nicht der Main werden oder so etwas ^^


Iiiich.


Will mir nen Schami hochziehen auf meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

1. Frage: Welcher Server wäre das dann und 2. Frage: Allianz/Horde? ^^

Ach und außerdem... genaues kann ich erst ab Freitag sagen ob überhaupt PC/WoW weil dann halt besagtes Gespräch stattfindet mit Lehrern. Danach wenns gut klappt, was ich nicht denke, kann ich mal weiterschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (4. Februar 2009)

welches fach denn?klasse?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Anub'arak und welche Fraktion schon.


Die einzige Fraktion die das Recht hat Schamanen zu haben...


Achja, Tronnic:
Dein Interface weckt Mordgedanken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde beide Fraktionen gut habe sowohl Horde als auch Allianz.
Zwerg Krieger ,geil.
Taure Druide, Killerkatze einfach nur geil.
Mensch Paladin ,naja geht so.
Nachtelf Jäger, ihrgendwie langweilig auf Dauer, kurzfristig spaßig aber nix für die Dauer oder mehrere Tage zocken.
Blutelf Priester.
Sehr unterschiedliche Lvl.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Trotzdem darf nur die Horde Schamanen haben.


----------



## Wagga (4. Februar 2009)

Ich fands auch billig von Blizzard einfach die Exklusivität der beiden Klassen aufzuheben ich hätte da was besseres eine andere Lösung erwartet.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

So also 1. Es geht bei dem schulischen Kram nicht speziell um ein Fach, eher um was anderes was ich aber nicht erläutern will.

Joa zu WoW. Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ich mag Horde genau wie Allianz. Weiß bloss nicht was ich mir hochspielen soll. Schami, Rogue auf 80 und Priest auf 71. Weiss nicht so wirklich was noch. Hätte mal bock zu tanken, aber irgendwie gefallen mir die Tank-Klasse nicht so. 2 Heiler habe ich ja schon, DD auch also fehlt Tank. Denke ich werde mich entweder zum Paladin durchringen oder vllt. sogar denk DK ausprobieren, den ich bislang nur auffem WotlK-Beta gespielt habe. Naja mal sehen...

/Edit: Okay meine Festplatte ist jetzt glaube ich kaputt. Soebend 0,5l Kakao drüber geschüttet und über den restlichen Krams auch... Hoffe Prozzi geht noch :/


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ich find mein Interface einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein TV Problem ist auch gelöst, war einstellungssache. Ist noch nicht perfekt, geht aber nach ein bissl probieren.

Dann noch eine Frage:

Jemand sagte mir grad, das wenn ich eine 2te GTX280 kaufe, ich extreme Mikroruckler habe. Er sagte, das währe nicht wenn ich 2 stück habe, die dirket nacheinander hergestellt wurden. o.o  Ist das wahr?


----------



## Wagga (4. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So also 1. Es geht bei dem schulischen Kram nicht speziell um ein Fach, eher um was anderes was ich aber nicht erläutern will.
> 
> Joa zu WoW. Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ich mag Horde genau wie Allianz. Weiß bloss nicht was ich mir hochspielen soll. Schami, Rogue auf 80 und Priest auf 71. Weiss nicht so wirklich was noch. Hätte mal bock zu tanken, aber irgendwie gefallen mir die Tank-Klasse nicht so. 2 Heiler habe ich ja schon, DD auch also fehlt Tank. Denke ich werde mich entweder zum Paladin durchringen oder vllt. sogar denk DK ausprobieren, den ich bislang nur auffem WotlK-Beta gespielt habe. Naja mal sehen...
> 
> /Edit: Okay meine Festplatte ist jetzt glaube ich kaputt. Soebend 0,5l Kakao drüber geschüttet und über den restlichen Krams auch... Hoffe Prozzi geht noch :/


Über den Karton oder über die ausgebaute Festplatte, wenn 2.es dann sehr wahrscheinlich ja.
Kaffee ist nicht gut Wasser hätte man noch die Chance das es sich einfach auflöst bzw. verdunstet und wenns wieder Trocken ist es wieder geht, aber Kaffee bleibt leider auch im Trockenen Zustand erhalten, ändert sich nur der Aggregatzustand . :-(
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Das war schon über die "ausgebaute" Festplatte. Hatte das halt auf nem Tisch nem meinem zertrümmerten Rechner stehen und bin halt gegen gekommen. Da hatte ich den Salat. Ich hoffe das man das noch irgendwie reinigen kann. Bin grade schon mit Luftdruck beigewesen. Die Daten sind mir echt wichtig. 

Und zu dem Kram mit der Grafikkarte. Ich glaube nicht das die Mikroruckler nicht so extrem sind wenn die direkt nacheinander gefertigt wurden. Wieso auch? An der Herstellung ändert sich ja nichts. Die Karte bleibt ja gleich. Also finde ich das irgendwie Schwachsinn.


----------



## Wagga (4. Februar 2009)

Nicht gut die Beziehung Kaffee und Festplatte.
Mach sie vorsichtig mit sauber und hoffe das Sie nicht defekt ist besonders ihrgendwo hereingelaufen sollte nix sein sonst kanns vorbei sein.
Ich kenne das mit den Bechern und Gläser, deswegen habe ich nix in der Nähe wenn ich am offenen Herzen, ähm PC operiere .ähm werkle.
Weit weg oder in einem anderen Zimmer.*g*
Ne, ok andere Zimmer ist nun übertrieben aber mind. 30 cm Luftlinie entfernt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Jemand sagte mir grad, das wenn ich eine 2te GTX280 kaufe, ich extreme Mikroruckler habe. Er sagte, das währe nicht wenn ich 2 stück habe, die dirket nacheinander hergestellt wurden. o.o  Ist das wahr?


Das ist Bloedsinn. Die Ursache der Mikroruckler ist, dass die Rechenarbeit quasi auf beide Karten verteilt wird und diese jeweils "ihr" Frame ausgeben, wenn sie soweit sind. Im Idealfall sollte der Abstand der einzelnen Frames gleich sein - also z.B. so aussehen (GPU1---GPU2---GPU1---GPU2---), wobei die "-" den Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Frames darstellen. Im schlimmsten Fall sieht das Ganze aber eher so aus (GPU1GPU2------GPU1GPU2------) d.h. die einzelnen Frames werden kurz hintereinander ausgegeben und es gibt eine Verzoegerung, bis die naechsten beiden Frames ankommen...

PS: Grund 2 Karten der gleichen Charge zu nehmen waere ja hoechstens, Toleranzen bei der Produktion zu vermeiden. Allerdings waere da dann die Frage, worauf man achten sollte. Dass die Karten der gleichen Bestueckungscharge entstammen oder die beiden GPUs dem gleichen Wafer? Oder die VRAMs?


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2009)

_Btw Stefa - das Game was sie da empfohlen hat find ich nicht so dolle..hab mir vorhin nen paar YoutubeVideos angeschaut..also mein Fall isses nicht :-/_


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist Bloedsinn. Die Ursache der Mikroruckler ist, dass die Rechenarbeit quasi auf beide Karten verteilt wird und diese jeweils "ihr" Frame ausgeben, wenn sie soweit sind. Im Idealfall sollte der Abstand der einzelnen Frames gleich sein - also z.B. so aussehen (GPU1---GPU2---GPU1---GPU2---), wobei die "-" den Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Frames darstellen. Im schlimmsten Fall sieht das Ganze aber eher so aus (GPU1GPU2------GPU1GPU2------) d.h. die einzelnen Frames werden kurz hintereinander ausgegeben und es gibt eine Verzoegerung, bis die naechsten beiden Frames ankommen...
> 
> PS: Grund 2 Karten der gleichen Charge zu nehmen waere ja hoechstens, Toleranzen bei der Produktion zu vermeiden. Allerdings waere da dann die Frage, worauf man achten sollte. Dass die Karten der gleichen Bestueckungscharge entstammen oder die beiden GPUs dem gleichen Wafer? Oder die VRAMs?



Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Kann man mit Feineinstellungen diese Mikroruckler reduzieren?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Okay, hast du denn vielleicht schon irgend was anderes gefunden? YouTube Videos kann ich mir, wenn du Links gibst auch anschauen, bloss das Suchfeld geht bei der Wii irgendwie nicht T_T


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Februar 2009)

So, eine kleine Frage bevor ich off geh. 

Wie kann man in Xfire einstellen, das die Screenshots im JPG format gespeichert werden, und nicht im PNG format? Denn die PNG screens haben knapp 5 MB... Das dauert zu lang zum uploaden.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2009)

Da muss ich dich leider endtäuschen Franky, das ist nicht möglich. Habe das auch schon probiert aber es geht nicht. Sogar schon im Xfire-Forum geschaut. Wirst dich mit dem Format begnügen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Kann man mit Feineinstellungen diese Mikroruckler reduzieren?


Naja - bei sehr hohen Frameraten bekommt man ohnehin wenig davon mit. Hat man "mittlere" Frameraten (was auch immer das genau heisst) laesst sich mittels Tools die Framerate kuenstlich senken, wodurch es quasi zu einer "Mittelung" (Gleichverteilung?) der Frames kommt, wodurch die Mikroruckler weniger wahrnehmbar werden bzw. ganz verschwinden.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2009)

_@Shefa..naja ein Game find ich interessant - ist derzeit aber nur ne Beta draussen.. Kannst ja mal googlen oder dir die PCGames kaufen =]

Battleforge heisst das Spiel..

Ich schau morgen mal nach anderen.. gn8@all <3_


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Februar 2009)

Gestern Abend vor dem schlafen gehen bissel Red Altert gespielt. Find ich witzig wie in den guten alten zeiten.... Naja muss jetzt nur noch die Auflösung einstellen ...^^


----------



## ewokethedemon (5. Februar 2009)

Hi
um keinen neuen Tread zu eröffnen frag ich mal hier bei den Technik-Pros.=)

Ich hab mir den 600€ PC von Painschkes und Falathrim bestellt bis auf die Graka ist auch alles da. Nun, welche Graka würdet ihr mir empfehlen? HD4850 oder 9800GTX?

achja und das Gehäuse hab ich auch ausgetauscht: ANTEC 1200 pewpew^^
Wird jetzt wohl eher nen 700 euro pc.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2009)

_Antec 1200 ruleZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht geil aus , oder nicht?..

---

Hm , ich persönlich zur 4850 - aber die 9800GTX+ ist auch nicht schlecht.. :-)



---------


/Edit : @Shefa - schau mal die Vid´s hier nen bissl an - ich hab mir gestern für 5&#8364; nen Betazugang gekauft..das Spiel macht es Spass °_°

 Klick mich! _


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Ach das ist Battle Forge. Das Spiel kenn ich doch von irgend einem Bericht. Ach stimmt. Aus dem Buffed.de Magazin^^ Da war mal was drüber drinne. Fand es da schon sehr interessant. Das wäre für mich wirklich eine Überlegung zu kaufen. Wann kommt es denn ungefähr auf den Markt?


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2009)

_Laut PCG mitte März - aber die Beta macht auch schon Spass - gut..ich hab erst 15min gespielt..und es ist auf englisch (was nicht wirklich schlimm ist) aber toll ist es allemal =]_


----------



## ewokethedemon (5. Februar 2009)

Das heißeste was der Markt zu bieten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werd ich mal die Hd 4850 nehmen... ich meld mich wieder wenn der PC komplett is^^
und danke für die schnelle Antwort=)


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2009)

Leute, ich würde auch mitleveln. Name Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server Anub'Arak? Ist der PvP? Wäre jedenfalls auch dabei, aber normal erst abends wegen Arbeit und so.
Ich denk, ich würd nen Priester machen. Das müssen wir auf jeden Fall nochmal besprechen bzw. wann wir uns das erste Mal treffen.

@Franky: Es ist absolut egal, ob die eine Karte 10 Wochen früher oder später hergestellt wurden, solang sie eben den selben Chip haben. Es gibt ja zB 2 verschiedene GTX260. Da würde ich schon darauf achten, dass ich den selben hätte. Wobei es gibt ja noch Hybrid-SLi.

Ich hab hier eine HD4870x2 verbaut. Bei neuen Spielen merkt man die Mikroruckler wirklich so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Mit neuen Spielen mein ich Zeug wie Crysis, CoD4+5, RaceDriver Grid. In WoW dagegen merkt man es deutlich. Das lässt sich aber über die Treiber bis zur Unkenntlichkeit runterregeln.

Ich persönlich finde dieses ganze "oh welch böse Mikroruckler"-Gerede einfach nur Mist. Das sind oft Leute, welche noch die Dual-Grafikkarten Systeme gesehen haben. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal 2 6800Ultra verbaut, und selbst da war es noch erträglich! (wobei es deutlich weniger wurde!)

Allerdings: Bei deiner Auflösung wird sich eine 2. GTX280 noch nicht wirklich rechnen, da du selbst bei allem auf max. aktuell mehr als genug FPS haben solltest, außer natürlich du knallst bei Sachen wie Crysis AA/AF voll auf. Wenn ich  bei mir Crysis auf 3840x1024 spiele gehen die FPS schon arg in den Keller. Da muss ich mich dann mit 20-25FPS ohne AA/AF auf High rumplagen. Af 1280x1024 geht problemlos alles Max, 4xAA/8xAF.

Edit: Mist, bin um eine Seite verrutscht. Mein Beitrag war auf Frankys Frage zur GTX280 bezogen, was nun aber wahrscheinlich geklärt sein dürfte.

Das Antec 1200 sieht nicht nur top aus, sondern hat auch wirklich gute Features.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Also wegen dem WoW - Neuanfang. Das kann ich ab morgen genau sagen ob ja oder nein. Ob PvP/PvE ist mir relativ Wumpe. Hauptsache mal mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielen die man kennt. Nicht immer mit den selben paar Leuten die wirklich in der Umgebung wohnen und man sie aussem "RL" kennt. 

Habe mir die letzten Tage mal Gehäuse genauer angeschaut. Irgendwie hat mich das Antec 1200 doch überzeugt, allein schon wegen der vielen Lüfter. Ma schauen, vllt. wird das mein nächstes wenn bis dahin nicht das 1500 gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (5. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

kurze Frage ... ( keine Lust n neuen Thread aufzumachen)

Da meine Graka dauerhaft auf 40 % Lüftung läuft ( XFX GTX 260 BE) und das ein klein bisschen warm wird nach ner Zeit wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob man mit dem Rivatuner des ganze so einstellen kann, das wenn die Graka ne gewisse Temp. erreicht der "automatisch" den Lüfter hochdreht ...?

Da meine letzte Graka ne Geforce 6200 war xD ... kenn ich des Programm noch net so gut und muss mich da erst einlesen. 

Ein einfaches Ja oder nein reicht mir schon ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Februar 2009)

JA 11


----------



## ewokethedemon (5. Februar 2009)

Momentan hab ich auch noch ne 6200LE : 15-17 fps @ wow auf min. einstellungen^^
75 grad schafft sie auch locker^^


----------



## Aero_one (5. Februar 2009)

Die Fps hatte ich auch ... 

Von daher hab ich mir dann doch iwann. mal n neuen Pc gegönnt. Weil dauerhaft mit nem AMD XP 3000+ rumzugurken nervte schon ein wenig xD ...

Btw. danke @ Taikunsun

So long Aero


----------



## pampam (5. Februar 2009)

So, meine Soundkarte (Audigy)ist heute angekommen und ich habe auch gleich mein 5.1 System angeschlossen.
Wenn ich jetzt unter Systemsteuerung-->Sound auf testen gehe, dann funktionieren auch alle. Mein Problem ist nur, dass nur aus den vorderen rechten und linken Lautsprecher Musik zu hören ist.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie man es einstellt, dass aus allen Lautsprechern Musik zu hören ist?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Musst denke ich in den Soundoptionen 5.1 aktivieren, sonst nimmt er nur 2 oder 2.1

EDIT:
@Asoriel und Shefanix:

Mir fällt grad ein: Neuer Realm, dann wohl am Besten was ganz neues...wie wärs mit Ulduar, ist allerdings ein PvE-Realm


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Musst noch Dein "Speaker Setup" festlegen - d.h. dem System mitteilen, dass Du ein 5.1-System hast. Unter XP findet man das unter "Systemsteuerung -> Sound und Audio -> Advanced Speaker Settings" und dort kann man dann auswaehlen...


----------



## pampam (5. Februar 2009)

Hab ich. Deswegen Kommt der Ton auch beim Soundtest aus allen Lautsprechern. Aber bei Musik/ICQ... eben nicht.

/EDIT: Ich hab Vista. Also wenns geht, gleich die Angaben dafür machen. Wenn nicht, dann werd ichs auch mit denen für XP herausfinden^^


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Ach so. Naja - 5.1-Sound gibt es ja nur, wenn die Soundquelle auch 5.1 kann. Das heisst, wenn Du so ein Stereo-MP3 abspielst, dann wirst Du keinen 5.1er Sound erleben koennen - denn die entsprechenden Infos sind halt einfach nicht da. Bei Spielen oder DVDs schaut es schon anders aus...

Fuer XP gibt es wohl Emulatoren, die Stereosound quasi zu 5.1-Sound aufpusten koennen. Aber da die wohl meist auf DirectSound basierten funktionieren die wohl unter Vista nicht.


----------



## pampam (5. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich habs. Musste im Treiber Statt "CMSS" den "Stereo-Surround" aktivieren. Ich hätt auch früher drauf kommen können, mal alles im Treiber zu Probieren^^


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Ahh - ja. CMSS basiert auf EAX - dafuer brauchst Du unter Vista den Alchemy-Treiber (glaub ich - hab keine Creative-Karte). Den sollte man auf der Creative-Seite finden. Ohne den wird in Spielen auch kein EAX funktionieren.

PS: Offensichtlich koennen sowohl CMSS als auch Stereo-Surround "Upmix" - d.h. aus normalem Stereo-Sound z.B. 5.1-Sound machen. Wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir ja (mit der netten Hilfe im PC Zusammenstellungen Beitrag) einen PC zusammengestellt. Hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut und wenn ich ihn anschalte haben alle Komponenten Strom.
Jetzt zum Problem: Ich bekomm kein Bild auf dem Monitor, Lüfter der GraKa läuft, aber wie gesagt es kommt kein Signal zum Monitor. Angeschlossen hab ich denk ich alles richtig (alles nochmal durchgecheckt) und meiner Meinung nach könnte es am Netzteil liegen (OCZ StealthXStream 500W) das nur 1x den 6-poligen PCI-Express Stecker besitzt, die XFX Geforce 260 GTX BE hat aber 2 Eingänge.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, will nämlich endlich den PC testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum System:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Mainoard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: XFX 260 GTX Black Edition
Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream 500W
Rest ist denk ich rel. unwichtig bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2009)

hast du nur einen oder beide eingesteckt? Du musst auf jeden Fall beide Eingänge mit Strom versorgen!

@Fala: Ulduar wäre okay für mich.

Freitag 20:00 Startpunkt der Orks/Trolle?


----------



## Ceek (5. Februar 2009)

OK, dann liegt da wirklich das Problem, mein Netzteil hat nur 1 PCI-Express Stecker, hab zumindest keinen 2. gefunden^^


----------



## pampam (5. Februar 2009)

Falls dein Mainboard eine onboardgrafikkarte hat, dann wärs doch möglich, dass die aktiviert ist.
/EDIT: Ok, zu langsam. Die Adapter von 2x4Pin auf 6Pin gibts ja schon fürn paar Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Ceek (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn du mir noch weiterhelfen würdest welche 4-Pin Stecker du meinst, die ich zu nem 6-Pin per Adapter zusammenfügen soll (ich weiß, ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling), wäre mein Problem schon gelöst, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edith sagt: Du meinst bestimmt sowas, oder? Klick


----------



## pampam (5. Februar 2009)

Sowas: Adapter
Gibts aber glaub ich auch schon günstiger.


----------



## pampam (5. Februar 2009)

Sry für doppelpost


----------



## Ceek (5. Februar 2009)

OK, ich weiß bescheid. Werd gleich mal lostigern das Zeug einkaufen gehen. Danke für eure Hilfe, hätte mir sonst wahrscheinlich ein neues Netzteil gekauft und vom 14-tägigen Rückgaberecht beim alten gebrauch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2009)

nene, das NT hat genug Power. Den Adapter ran und dein Rechner müsste laufen.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2009)

Ihr fangt auf Ulduar Horde an?

Bin dort bereits Level 37 Untote Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand Schurke macht:

Hier eine Anleitung, zur Erstellung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJsCp-51SUs


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

So da bin ich wieder. Also ich sag euch morgen um ca. 15Uhr hier im Forum ob 20Uhr klar geht. Denke/hoffe mal das es geht, Ulduar ist mir auch recht, ganz neuer Server hat auch mal was. Dann muss ich nur noch hoffen das mein PC morgen ankommt *g* Ansonsten könnt das für mich ein bisschen schwierig werden mit WoW.

Achja... wann fähren denn immer so die Zeiten wann ihr könntet? Also jeden Tag ab 20Uhr oder macht einer von euch Schichtarbeit? Wäre auch noch schön zu wissen wie lange. 

Hmm... Sora... Ich guck mir nie Verarschen über WoW an. Allgemein eigentlich nicht über Games, find das die meistens irgendwie "langweilig" sind. Ist aber denke ich reine Ansichtssache.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2009)

Hmm...Schurke wäre auch mal nett. Trotzdem, Priester ist halt sinnvoll im Endgame.

Ich erstell direkt einen Priester, dann sag ich Euch den Namen. Könnt Ihr dann gleich in die FL packen.

edit: Okay, Troll/Priester namens Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis morgen Abend dann.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Februar 2009)

Schade das ihr nicht zu mir kommt =/


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2009)

na, komm du doch zu uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Februar 2009)

Aehm, ich bin auf dem Server wo meine ganzen kollegen drauf sind. Auserdem hab ich 3x exp wegen "werbe einen freund". Und da euer server sowieso neu ist machts ja keinen unterschied wo ihr anfangt. 
Der server wo ich drauf bin ist ein normaler server.
Bin auf Norgannon Horde.
Edit: Der server wird zwar als voll angezeigt, hab aber troz meines lahmen Internets (50kb down/10up) nen ping von ca. 90. Mein Kumpel hat immer so um die 65 bis 70 =)
Wirklich sehr schade, hätte bestimmt Spaß gemacht. Naja, fals ihr lust habt added mich einfach zur freundesliste. Ingame name ist Saiari.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Denk mal nach...wenn du 3x EP hast levelst du uns davon


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne technik frage:
werd mir im maerz ja nen neuen pc holen, bin aber zu geizig, 100 euro fuer vista auszugeben, da ich xp professional noch hier rumliegen hab^^
ich hab jetzt gelesen, dass man iwas an treibern ueber disektte blabla laden muss, um xp auf ner samsunghd502Ij ( sata 300) installieren zu koennen.
stimmt das?
oder kann ich das auch anders bewerkstelligen?!


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Genau Fala, so wer der uns weg leveln würde, wär das schon ein bisschen unfair. Ist immer am besten wenn alle die gleichen Bedingungen haben nicht das man sonst doch mehr oder weniger unabsichtlich auseinander geht.

Wenn du XP hast musst du dsa mit Diskette machen soweit ich weiss. Bei der Installation steht da ja welche Treiber geladen werden und am Anfang halt auch ob man ne Diskette erstellen will und dann irgend ne Taste drücken will. Glaube zumindest das es so war, obwohl es bei meinem Rechner nicht so war als ich XP installiert hab. Also scheints auch ohne zu gehen. Ach... jetzt hab ich mich selbst verwirrt ~-~


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

o.0 wollt grad auf Alternate gehen...hab aus versehen .com statt .de eingegeben....

OMFG!


btw: Neues Headset...geiles Teil, der Sound ist Klasse!


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

lol ne fetisch seite^^
is mir auch schon passiert.
und zu xp und sata platte:
koennte sich wer mit ahnung da zu auessern?
so wie z.b. klos^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Das mit Alternate ist mir leider auch schon passiert. Schon ziemlich komisch geguckt als auf mal sowas anderes kam als PC^^

Öhm... willst du damit jetzt sagen das ich keine Ahnung hab? So ist das ja nun auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

ja du hast halt net DIE ahnung, die ich brauch, um sicher zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Ja - um XP auf einer Sata2-Platte zu installieren brauchst Du den Treiber. Den kannst Du bei der Installation laden - von Diskette (F6 druecken, die "Diskette" kann auch ein USB-Device sein).


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

wieviel kostet denn dieses usb diskettenlaufwerk?
hab dann naemlich nur den dvd brenner-.-


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Selber schauen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Jetzt frag ich mich aberm wieso das bei mir nicht nötig war? Ich konnte XP ja auch installieren ohne sowas machen zu müssen. Jetzt bin ich wirklich verwirrt ?_?


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2009)

Dann mach Dir am Besten eine Installations-CD die Windows und den Treiber enthaelt und dann solltest Du ihn von dort auswaehlen koennen...

PS: Vielleicht betreibst Du Deine Platte als Sata1-HDD, Shefanix?


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

hab hier nur ein macbook.-.-
wie mach ich denn dann beide auf ne dvd?
prog. z.b.?
hab keine ahnung von sowas
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...52&agid=706
32 euro nur da xp drauf installierne zu koennen?
dann kann ich mir ja direkt vista holn...


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

oder koennt ich des rein theoretisch ueber meinen mac installieren?
also windows cd rein , festplatte dran ( ka wie^^) und dann drauf installieren?( mit treibern)
hab naemlich sone ice box oder sowas wo ich 2 externe mit musik usw drauf hab.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Hab mal ne technik frage:
> werd mir im maerz ja nen neuen pc holen, bin aber zu geizig, 100 euro fuer vista auszugeben, da ich xp professional noch hier rumliegen hab^^
> ich hab jetzt gelesen, dass man iwas an treibern ueber disektte blabla laden muss, um xp auf ner samsunghd502Ij ( sata 300) installieren zu koennen.
> stimmt das?
> oder kann ich das auch anders bewerkstelligen?!



Ob du den Treiber brauchst oder nicht, hängt davon ab, in welchem Modus du die SATA-Platte betreiben möchtest. Betreibst du sie z.b. im AHCI-Modus, dann brauchst du den Treiber. Betreibst du sie im Legacy-Modus, dann brauchst du auch unter XP keine F6-Treiber einspielen. Allerdings verhält sich dann der SATA-Controller wie ein normaler Festplatten-Controller in dem er IDE emuliert und du verlierst die Vorzüge vom AHCI-Modus.

Diese wären z.b. Hot-Plugin und Native Command Queuing, mit welchem Lese- und Schreibbefehle umsortiert werden können. Das erhöht die Performance, wenn auch nicht soviel.

Wenn du dir kein Diskettenlaufwerk kaufen möchtest, dann bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit, eine XP-Installations-CD anzufertigen, wie hier ja schon erwähnt wurde. Das funktioniert einwandfrei.
Oder du scheisst eben auf AHCI und lässt sie im Legacy-Modus.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

So, Char auf Ulduar ham wir, Tanjin, Troll Shaman


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

danke klos .
auf sowas warte ich immer und bekomme es auch immer von ihm^^
haette ich letztens im lotto gewonnen haetteste nen nehalem spendiert bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also , da das ja net soviel performance nach klos bringt, kann ich die auch ohne diese achi dingens starten.
wie stell ich das denn dann um?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2009)

Hmm also ob die bei mir als Sata-1 betrieben wurde kann ich dir nicht sagen Ogil. Bin nach knapp einer Woche auf Vista umgestiegen und mag das irgendwie auch viel lieber als XP. Gemerkt habe ich aber nichts davon das die irgendwie langsam ist oder so. Ging alles ganz flott.

@ Fala und Asoriel: Ihr beiden habt also eure Charaktere schon, ich werde gleich warscheinlich schon folgen, oder morgen. Bekomme gleich Laptop vom Onkel auf dem ich schon WoW drauf habe. Muss mal schauen ob ich heut noch Lust dazu hab.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Februar 2009)

Davonlvln? o.o Mag sein, da ich ja jetzt schon lvl 30 bin. Aber was solls? Wenn wir alle 80 sind spielt das sowieso keine Rolle.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2009)

Im Normalfall musst du es nicht umstellen, da die meisten Boards den Legacy-Modus als default benutzen. Wenn du es doch umstellen müssen solltest, dann kannst du das im Bios machen. Das Menü heißt gewöhnlicher Weise "integrated Peripherals" und dort solltest du einen Eintrag finden, der so ähnlich heißt, wie: 

run SATA as

oder 

SATA-Modus

mit folgender Auswahl:

- IDE, native IDE, Legacy (so, oder so ähnlich wird der normale Modus angepriesen, variiert je nach Bios)
- AHCI
- Raid (falls dein Mobo einen Raid-Controller besitzt)


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist für mich mehr oder weniger mein Zweitchar. Auf Anub'arak hab ich nen Todesritter, der inzwischen aber nur noch raiden muss...


----------



## minimitmit (5. Februar 2009)

danke.
kann ich denn dann auch nach der installation + treiber-inst ( nach der xp inst.) wieder auf den andren modus umstellen.
oder ist der nicht umstellbar?


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> danke.
> kann ich denn dann auch nach der installation + treiber-inst ( nach der xp inst.) wieder auf den andren modus umstellen.
> oder ist der nicht umstellbar?



Bedingt! Wenn du das einfach so machst, dann knallt er dir Bluescreens um die Ohren, da ja nun der falsche Controller ativiert worden ist. Über einen Trick mittels Eingriff in die Registry geht es aber dennoch.


----------



## claet (6. Februar 2009)

will nichmal wer was im standbild thread sagen?

ich lass mir auch gerne sagen, dass ich totalen unsinn rede, aber ich würde mich 
freuen andere meinungen mal zu hören.


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2009)

Och - ich dachte wir lassen Dir den ganzen Spass. Vielleicht heitert Dich das ja auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und falls es Dich beruhigt: Du hast recht.


----------



## claet (6. Februar 2009)

ja es beruhigt mich, danke xD


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

Fps probleme können doch auch am Arbeitsspeicher liegen oder? Muss glaub ich mal was dazu kaufen...^^ hab momentan 1Gb ist aber zu wenig würd ich sagen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Aero_one (6. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

pauschal gesagt ja ... kommt aber natürlich auf den Rest des Systems an.
Aber wenn der Rest der Hardware nicht stimmt kannst du natürlich auch mit mehr Ram nicht mehr soviel rausholen.

Btw. hab auch was xD

da die SuFu & Google keinen wirklichen Erfolg brachten...

Da in meinen neuen Pc gestern endlich mal vernünftig die ganzen Kabel verlegt wurden und ich den dann eig. zumachen wollte ... merkte ich ... 

Sche**** der Seitenlüfter geht aber tief in´s Gehäuse. Das passt ja niemals ...

Tja... und genau das war dann auch der Fall. 
Von daher wollte ich mir jetzt halt n neues Gehäuse holen, da ich mit der Kühlung der Alpenföhns eig. sehr zufrieden bin möchte ich den eig. recht gerne behalten. 

Als neues Gehäuse dachte ich an des Antec 900 Two 
Caseking Link

 ... jetzt meine Frage, wie siehts da mit der Geräuschentwicklung aus ...hat da iwer. ne Erfahrung ?

 Da des ja doch n paar Lüfter sind ... ich möchte mir jetzt ungern so ne „Turbine“ ins Zimmer stellen. Die Möglichkeit des Einstellens der Lüfter ist ja gegeben, aber warum denn so ein Gehäuse kaufen wenn ich die Lüfter dann noch runterdrehen muss um keinen „Tinitus“ zu bekommen.  

Would be nice ... wenn jmd. mir da einen "Erfahrungsbericht" geben könnte.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Also ich hab nen Antec 1200 und es steht ca. nen halben Meter von mir entfernt..auf Kopfhöhe..

Hab alle Lüfter auf LOW (was vollkommen ausreicht) und mich stört es überhaupt nicht - Kann nebenbei ohne Kopfhöhrer angenehm spielen , TV schaun usw.._


----------



## Aero_one (6. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

Naja ... des 1200 find ich etwas *hust* abstrakt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht so wirklich mein Geschmack ... aber wenn du sagst, das du da keine Proble hast mit dem 1200 sollte das 900 ² auch keine Probleme machen...

Naja ich bestells mir heute einfach mal und werds dann ja sehen ... 

Dank dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Aero


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Kein Problem =]_


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

Bin gerade am überlegen das ich WC3 wieder lösche, da ich es überhaupt nicht kapier  und ich immer am verlieren bin .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja dann mal ne zwischen Frage, woran könnte es liegen das mein blödes Antivir nicht mehr mit den Download server verbindet und ich bei der Microsoft Update Seite keinen zugriff bekommen ?^^

MFG Tai


ps: Hoffe auf ein baldiges  erscheinen von Windows 7 .....


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich hast Du Viren, die schlau genug sind ihren Feind auszusperren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Februar 2009)

Zu Avira -> Antivir HP zum Thema Update

Zu Windows ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

Naja  Avir geht trotzdem nicht und bei Microsoft kommt folgende Not Found
The requested URL /microsoftupdate was not found on this server. 

Wegen Viren wenn ich solche aufm Pc haben sollte, wie finde ich und lösche ich diese am besten wenn mein Avir net geht .


----------



## Aero_one (6. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

wenns denn wirklich Viren sind ... fällt mir grade spontan ein -> Bitdefender Online Scan
wenn du halt hinkommst einfach mal probieren vllt. hilfts ja schon. 

Zu Windows kA. hast du immo die "aktuellsten" Updates ...? Kam schon öfters mal bei mir vor, das die Win-Seite anstatt keine aktuellen Updates vorhanden ne 404 rausgeworfen hat ... wäre das einzigste was mir dazu einfiel

So long 

Aero


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

Also Antivir hab ich jetzt doch geupdatet bekommen über dieses CD Win rar Datei wo bei der zweiten Lösung dran stand. 
Wegen Aktuelle Sicherheitsupdates da bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. 

Hab mal jetzt Antivir durchlaufen lassen und siehe da es hat ein paar Trojaner gefunden die ich gleich mal in die Quarantäne verschoben habe. Werd mal nach einem trojaner lösch tool schauen.


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2009)

Adware z.B.: Scannt nach Spyware und glaub auch Trojaner.
Für absolute sicherheit empfehle ich eine kostenpflichtige InternetSecurity.
Da gibts auch was von Avira: Antivir Internet Security für 20 €/Jahr.
Persönliche Empfelung: Kasperksy Internet Security, schneller und bei mir stabiler als FreeAV.
Kosten: Je nach Shop:20-40 €.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

Joa aber ich hab mit dem system hier echt keine Lust mehr mir so Programme zu kaufen. Weil ich gerade aufn neuen Pc spare wie schon mehrmals erwähnt .


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Kaufen kannst du es dir trotzdem. Kannst es ja bei dem andern PC dann weiter verwenden. 

@ Fala und Asoriel: Wird heute Abend doch wohl was. Bau grade Rechner zusammen... stellt sich nur die Frage wann meine Eltern rumstressen von wegen Ausmachen, ne?^^ Werde aber jetzt erstmal testen ob Festplatte und CPU noch i.O. Wenn ja hab ich schön viel Speicherplatz *g*


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kaufen kannst du es dir trotzdem. Kannst es ja bei dem andern PC dann weiter verwenden.
> 
> @ Fala und Asoriel: Wird heute Abend doch wohl was. Bau grade Rechner zusammen... stellt sich nur die Frage wann meine Eltern rumstressen von wegen Ausmachen, ne?^^ Werde aber jetzt erstmal testen ob Festplatte und CPU noch i.O. Wenn ja hab ich schön viel Speicherplatz *g*



Es ist Wochenende, also die sollen mal locker bleiben.
Warum ausmachen um 3 kannst du den immer noch ausmachen.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Naja, hatte ja heute in der Schule Gespräche mit Eltern und Lehrern. Da wurde auch eigentlich abgemacht das Wochende uneingeschränkt PC. Halt inner Woche nur nicht. Aber wo ich dann vorhin gefragt habe wie das jetzt genau ist, meinte mein Vater nur: "Nach dem Kaffee (ist bei uns 16Uhr) kannste dran und dann solange bis ich sage jetzt nicht mehr." Das denke wird dann, weil mein Vater morgen früh um 4Uhr aufstehen muss und er früher schlafen geht, so ca. 8/9 Uhr sein :/ Das regt mich auf und wenn mich Montag ein Lehrer drauf anspricht ob Zuhause alles i.O. ist, dann werd ich denen das auch sofort mitteilen. Mich nervt sowas einfach nur... 
PC ist auch gleich fertig gebaut, nur noch Festplatte, Laufwerk und dann halt Kabel-Salat bisschen "beseitigen".


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

Mei Eltern halt. Ich wurde einfach weiter zocken.^^ Achja hab gerade Antivir durchlaufen lassen im Abgesicherten Modus und gerade nochmals im normalen Modus ich hoffe danach ist der Trojaner weg und ich hoffe Quarantäne reicht oder durch lieber löschen in der Quarantäne. 


Mei bin ich froh wenn ich meinen neuen Pc hab da kommt nur das feisnte vom feinen für mein neues Schatzi.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich einfach weiter zocken würde, wäre das fatal. 1. Meine Mutter ist noch wach, 2. mein Vater steht ab und an zur Kontrolle auf. Hab keine Lust das noch ein Rechner von mir aussem Fenster fliegt. Oder wenn ich Montag vonner Schule komme der nichtmehr in meinem Zimmer steht. 

Aber eines find ich ja irgendwie lustig. Hab trotz des Zeugnis auf mal ne Taschengelderhöhung. Zumindest war heute mehr aufm Konto, ob die mich wohl so dazu bringen wollen das ich spure
?

Werde mir auch bald (in 2 Jahren) nen neuen Rechner anschaffen. Als nächstes folgt erstmal ein schöner TFT *freu* Mag meine 17" Röhre schon nicht mehr sehen, sind schon einige Bildfehler vorhanden. Wirklich schlimm wie schrott der ist.


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

Blöd hast ein Laptop ?^^ Achja zum Viren-Problem hab jetzt alles durchlaufen lassen, Trojaner sind in Quarantäne und antiv unr die Microsoft Seite lassen sich immer noch nicht updaten kann es sein das der Fehler vllt tiefer verbergen liegt so   Registry?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Okay, das mit PC wird nix, wo ich vorhin auf der Toilette war, hat mein Vater den PC aussem Zimmer genommen. Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich das W-LAN schütze, sodass er nicht mehr ins Internet kommt oder so was. Das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.

Und ne Laptop hab ich nich, sonst würd ich nicht die ganze Zeit mit der Wii hier posten^^


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Februar 2009)

dann wurde ich sagen Haha


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

was hasten ueberhaupt gemacht, um deine eltern so aggro zu stimmen?


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, das mit PC wird nix, wo ich vorhin auf der Toilette war, hat mein Vater den PC aussem Zimmer genommen. Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich das W-LAN schütze, sodass er nicht mehr ins Internet kommt oder so was. Das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


Kannst ja das Pw ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

minimitmit frag am besten nicht, das Thema ist wohl vorbei. Ein bischen Privatssphäre sollte auch noch sein. Wenn er es sagen mag kein Thema, aber bitte reite nicht darauf rum solltest du keine Antwort bekommen.

Zurück zum Thema 20:00 Ulduar/WoW. Ich/Wir (Familie) gehen morgen in die Berge zum Ski-/Snowboard fahren (Flumser Berg falls das jemand was sagt).
Von daher werde ich heute relativ früh ins Bett gehen, gerade als Fahrer sollte man fit sein, da ich wärend der Fahrt nicht schlafen kann.

Sollte ich daher um 20:00 da sein, werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich spätestens gegen 21:30 offline gehen, eher früher.

Habt Ihr schon Namen, damit ich weiß, an wen ich mich wenden muss?

Nochmal für alle Neugierigen, es kann gerne jeder kommen: Wir wollen in WoW ein bischen gemeinsam leveln mit Stufe 1 Charakteren. Treffpunkt ist das Startgebiet der Orks/Trolle, Server Ulduar, 20:00.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

ja schon klar-.-
vll hat er ja lust mirs zu sagen weil er das so oft erwaehnt und ich das dann nie kapier...
wenn nicht: auch net schlimm..


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

ist nichts gegen dich, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

doof binch net...ich versteh sowas schon


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

So also 1. minimitmit werde ich das nicht nochmal erläutern, außerdem habe ich ja hier auch nicht alles gesagt, nur das mit dem PC das andere geht euch auch eigentlich nichts an. Nichts gegen euch aber Privat halt.

Zu WoW: Ob ihr glaubt oder nicht, ich hab meinen PC und was ich extrem finde... ich wurde angemecker weil ich NICHT am PC war... ich verstehs net.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Oh man , wird ja immer bescheuerter °_°

Also sitzt jetzt am PC ? =]_


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

naja, immerhin hast jetzt wieder einen (recht guten) Rechner. 

Schon getestet, was heile geblieben ist?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ich bin jetzt am PC, und zwar MIT altem CPU und alter Festplatte. Wenigstens gehen die noch. Die neuen schick ich zurück.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

ne denke an der wii , wie der eben gesagt hat.
wie gehtn das? brauch ich dafuer nen kostenpflichtigen browser?
hab naemlich auch ne wii^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ähm... die Wii hat sowas das nennt sich "Intener-Kanal" Den kannst du dir kostenlos aus Wii-Shop runterladen. Und Ich bin am PC.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

na, dann ist ja gut. Die neu bestellten HDDs würde ich aber behalten. Solltest du den zusätzlichen Speicher nicht benötigen kannst ja auch ein Raid-System aufbauen.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

dann teste ich den internet kanal mal aus^^
p.s.: einer ne wii mit mariokart? hab bock mit wem zu zoggen^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn ein Raid-System? Ist das so das eine Festplatte genutzt wird und alles auf die 2 geklatscht wird falls eine kaputt geht? Oder war das was anderes?

Edit: Ich hab nur Smash Bros Brawl für die Wii. PC find ich besser. Wii hab ich auch NUR wegen dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

kann man da net auch zusammen zoggen?
hab das auch^^
sonst kram ich gleich meinen freundescode raus^^
koennen wa 2vs 2^^
p.s.: was isn dein lieblingschar?
meiner war mal link, hab dann lucario wegen den smashattacken genommen und zwischendurch pikachu um meinen bro wegen b+nachunten aufzuregen^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ja da kann man zusammen zocken. 
Lieblingschar = Random und danach Lucas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

wo seh ich denn da dann meinen f-code?
dann geb ich dir den^^
hab nrun mac und da gehn bekanttlich kuam spiele.
im maerz habch auch wieder nen pc und zock wieder WAR*schwaerm*


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingschar ist...ach...ich kenn das Spiel ja garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAID ist schon was feines. Sehr viele Infos bekommst du hier: Klick


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingschar ist...ach...ich kenn das Spiel ja garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann kauf es dir xD
isn beat em up falls du damit was anfangen kannst.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Freundescode siehst du wenn du auf Wifi-Connection und dann auf Friendlist gehst. Da steht der dann oben. Aber ich weiss ja nicht ob du dir das antuen willst, bei mir haben alle wenn ich mit denen Brawle ziemlich heftigen Delay, teilweise auch krasse laggs.

Edit: Werds mal durchlesen und schauen obs interessant für mich ist.
Edit2: Asoriel, ich rate dir vom kauf des Spiels ab *g* Ich dachte erst das Spiel macht richtig Spaß wie der Vorgänger. Musste leider enttäuscht feststellen das es nicht so ist. Viel zu langsames Gameplay, keine "Techniken" für die man Skill braucht. Und außerdem nicht so viele Turniere. Ich geh ja ständig auf welche in ganz Deutschland und da wird fast nur der Vorgänger gespielt weil der andere einfach zu lame ist. Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

bei mri manchmal auch .
manchmal auch net.
aber vll geht jan 1 on 1^^
scheint aber an der wii zu liegen:
bei mario kart sind die auch auf einmal vor mir obwohl die 1sekunde vorher 50 meter hinter mir waren-.-
so geh kurz f-code holn


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Das liegt nicht an der Wii, sondern an unserem Internet und an den wirklich lahmen Servern von Nintendo. Leute mit DSL 16.000 die ich hier so kenne und das Spiel auch haben, haben das Problem zwar auch, aber nicht so stark. Bei Sony gibts es wenigstens ne gute Verbindung das man flüssig ohne laggs zocken kann aber Nintendo schafft das leider nicht.


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

Stürzt Firefox bei euch auch manchmal ab?+
edit: bei mir schon 3 mal heute xd


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Nö bei mir nie. Läuft alles bestens bei mir.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch dsl 16k fast path^^
15k down 1k up 10er ping .
f code is:3566-3106-7349
add mich mal^^
muesste nico kommen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

nein, Firefox stürzt bei mir so gut wie nie ab. Seit Version 3.X aber öfters als mit 2.X.

Das Spiel werd ich mir nicht kaufen. 1. habe ich keine Wii was das Hauptargument sein dürfte und 2. mag ich Beat-em-up nicht. (Außer natürlich das gute alte Mortal Kombat!)


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Da kommt kein Name, den muss ich selbst eingeben. Hmm müsste erst meine Wii anmachen und Brawl suchen *g* Wollte eigentlich gleich schnell die vorhhin erschiene Folge Naruto gucken. Ja ich gucke das und steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gucke Animes aber NUR auf japanisch also nicht den Deutschen Kram da^^


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

menno^^
haste eig bei alienware angerufen asoriel?
will mal die antworten erfahren^^


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

Ich guck keine animes looool
aber als ich klein war hab ich immer digimon geguckt, bis die 2te staffel kam.
die war doof^^
die erste kenn ich heute noch auswendig.
pokemon habch auch immer geglotzt und kannte wirklich alle mit nummer+namen^^
verstehst du japanisch?
das is doch nur kauderwelsch^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

uups ne, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Jetzt wird da wohl niemand mehr sein, ich hatte einiges zu tun die letzten 3 Tage. Morgen bin ich wie gesagt Ski/Snowboard fahren, Sonntag wird da niemand sein. Montag dann also. Erinner mich am besten daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Bin weg für heut, müssen das Auto noch beladen. Morgen gehts um 5:00 los, also 3:45 aufstehen...puuuh...


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

doch sonntag sind welche da.
steht 24 /7 auf der homepage bei der hotline^^

---> uh doch net war iwo anders^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ich verstehe japanisch. Warum auch nicht? Guck mir immer als erstes die RAW an, also ohne Untertitel und danach die Folge mit Englischem Untetitel wenn ich glaube was nicht gerafft zu haben.

Und ja Asoriel ich werd dich mal dran errinnern wenn ichs nicht selbst vergesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bye Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

sag wenne fertig geguckt hast^^
dann zocken wa^^
voll bock drauf


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Jo mal schauen ob ich Bock hab^^ Fang jetzt mal an zu gucken, bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

tschau bg


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

Shippuuden 95 hab ich auch schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ich jetzt auch, man ich ich diese Filler hasse...


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

biste bereit zum zoggen stefanix?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Also eigentlich habe ich gar keine Lust auf Brawl jetzt wo ich mal wieder an PC kann. Wollt gleich mal WoW oder DotA genießen, man weiss ja nicht wie lange es anhält das ich drann kann.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Februar 2009)

ok mach das^^
aber wenner wieder weg ist sag bescheid^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Das werdet ihr schon merken wenn er weg ist. Nämlich dadran, das ich nicht so schnell antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:@ Fala und Asoriel: Sry, hab das mit WoW irgendwie verschlafen... ist mir grad so eingefallen. Fahr jetzt aber gleich weg zu nem Kumpel. Geht auch morgen? *g*


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich jetzt auch, man ich ich diese Filler hasse...


Jo die meisten Filler nerven mal derbe ey -_-


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Wird aber noch bis März/April so weitergehen. Naja ich hab ja noch 8 andere Animes die ich zurzeit gucke.


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

habt ihr mit wow schon gestartet?
Heute kann ich leider nicht!
Wann macht ihr das das NÄCHSTE mal ?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

painschkes, wie kann ich bei der Battleforge Beta mitmachen? Hab mich da angemeldet aber bekomm keine Mail oder so. Brauch ich ne Karte dafür?


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Nope , du brauchst 5€ =]

Soviel kostet sie :-/_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Versteh ich nicht, da stand NIRGENDSWO das ich Geld bezahlen muss. Nur das ich Karten zu meinem Deck hinzufügen kann. Oder hab ich was übersehen? Oder hast du gleich die Pre-Order genommen?


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2009)

Der Buffed.de PC

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...ml?artno=S8IV30

Hab jetzt Z5500 bestellt!


----------



## Falathrim (6. Februar 2009)

Habs ehrlich gesagt auch verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...


----------



## Tronnic² (6. Februar 2009)

Zu teuer =/ Mit betriebssystem währe ok, aber der is ja ohne...


----------



## Falathrim (6. Februar 2009)

Aber immerhin hat er einige vernünftige Komponenten drin...besser als nichts.

Aber selber zusammengestellt ist immer noch das Beste


----------



## Tronnic² (6. Februar 2009)

Ja stimmt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Fala stink0rt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Shefa : Ja , dann hab ich die wohl genommen °_°

Warst du denn schonmal Ingame?_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Wie soll ich ingame ohne Game? Kp wo ich das herbekomme. Bin grad verwirrt :/


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Habs halt von der EA Page - hab mich da angemeldet , das gekauft und dann runergeladen.._


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Achso, na 5€ hab ich wohl noch. Geht das mit ELV?


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Hm , ich habs über KK gemacht - müsstest du mal schaun °_°_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

K ich schau mal nach, hoffe hab noch soviel auffem Konto.

Edit: Soweit bin ich jetzt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nu? Da kann ich nichts machen.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Komisch..Download-Links find ich massig..aber das mitm kaufen ist grad iwie komisch °_°_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Also kommst du auch nicht weiter als da?


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Jo , scheint grad nen Fehler bei denen zu sein - zumindest steht da iwas mit Serverfehler abunzu.. -_-_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Okay, dann wart ich mal. Kann ich mir das schon runterladen bevor ich das bestelle? Möcht das so schnell wie möglich haben *g*


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Joa klar , geht´s hier? Wenn nicht gibts gleich nen anderen Link..

 Klick mich!  _


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ja geht, aber nur 64,8MB? Wasn das fürn Spiel.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Das ist der Downloader für das Spiel =]

Das Spiel selber hat ~3.6GB_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Achso dann bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Hehe =]

Und ich hab schonwieder kein Deck ~.~

Ich weiss einfach nicht bei was ich bleiben soll..man man -_-_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt schon am überlegen. Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Decks? Muss man sich Karten kaufen für virtuelles Geld ? Bin schon richtig gespannt.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Du hast am Anfang ne Menge Karten (weiss grad nicht wieviele -.-) und ich glaub 2000 oder 2500 "Punkte" um die neue Booster zu kaufen , da sind immer 6 oder 8 Karten drin..(weiss ich grad auch nicht ~.~) 

Es gibt : Frost , Feuer , Natur , "Untote" als Karten - und jede Karte brauch eine bestimmte Anzahl von "Orbs" um ausgespielt werden zu können..je heftiger der Zauber / das Mob / das Gebäude desto mehr Orbs brauch die Karte.. 

Die Orbs sind dann immer auf der Karte und die musst du einnehmen , dann gibts noch "Power-Generatoren" die brauchst du auch , die generieren die Punkte um eine Karte auszuspielen..

Feuer macht fett DMG , Frost ist eher für´s defensive spielen (also Schilde usw..) , Natur hat ne Menge Heilzauber und UD..da hab ich noch nicht so durchgeblickt °_°_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Uih ich bekomme immer mehr Lust. Liebe Spiele wo man auch ingame sammeln kann. Werd dann wohl Feuer oder UD nehmen. 

Muss ich das mit dem EA Download Manager laden oder wie?


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Geht das ohne nicht? Hm - dann wohl ja , oder geht das auch nicht? °_°_


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier zB. oben die Kreise sind die Orbs , und das andere die dafür gebrauchten Punkte - unten der Schaden&Leben und die "Glocke" zeigt den Seltenheitswert an :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Hast du das mit dem Download Manager runter geladen? Weil ich muss mich da wohl erst registrieren oder? Ohne den startet bei mir nämlich nichts was auch nur annähernd irgendwo was lädt.

Man die Karten sehen richtig GEIL aus und machen Bock auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Hm , ich hab´s ja gekauft und mich dann einfach mit meinen Daten da angemeldet usw..



/Edit : Ach..du musst ja auch deinen Code eingeben den du gekauft hast..also musst wohl warten ~.~_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Menno... *heuL* *schnief* ... Ich will doch nur spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann wart ich wohl bis morgen und spiel jetzt erstmal WoW. Oder... ach kP

Okay... grad WOW gestartet, eingeloggt und sofort keine Lust mehr gehabt. Was mach ich jetzt nur? T_T


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2009)

_Hehe , ich geh mal ne runde Surfen..


Btw , am Anfang machst du nen Tutorial - um reinzukommen.. und danach kannst du Missionen machen um Karten&Punkte zu bekommen..das ist dann das "PvE" und du kannst aber auch gegen andere Spieler antreten , das ist dann das "PvP"..

Am Anfang kannst du die ersten Missionen alleine machen aber es gibt auch schon welche für die du 2 Spieler brauchst , könnten wir dann also zusammen machen :-)

Es gibt auch ne Post..fallst du also UD nehmen solltest und ich irgendwas anderes bin , ich aber ne supergeile UD Karte kriege kann ich dir die per Post schicken =]_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Das find ich richtig Prima. Hab grad mal Assasins Creed gespielt. Mich stört immer das ich dabei nicht auffem Dekstop komme. Und wenn dann ist wenn ich wieder im Spiel bin auf einmal Fenster-Modus. Voll nervig.

Das ich mir BattleForge nicht kaufen kann regt mich grad so ein bisschen auf. Wenn jemand von euch das hinbekommt bitte mit teilen *g*


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Vista Sound. Also bei XP konnte man beim Mixxer immer einstellen das der Sound den man hört dann auch der ist der sozusagen in den Input kommt. Man musste dazu einfach bei XP auf Wave umstellen glaube ich. Geht das auch bei Vista? Weil ab und zu brauch ich das doch schon im TS zum Beispiel aber hab noch nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gefunden das einzustellen.


----------



## Elda (7. Februar 2009)

Kann man eig im Router 2 IP's für nen port freigeben (Warcraft 3) Wenn ichs versuche steht da Regel schon vorhanden muss ja 2 machen für beide Ip's.Hab nen Speedport w710v


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Versuchtst du beide gleich zu benennen?


----------



## Elda (7. Februar 2009)

Nein
Noch ne frage wenn ich mir jetzt 2GB ram holen will ist es egeal welchen ich kaufe? So 12&#8364; oder gibts unterschiede?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nein
> Noch ne frage wenn ich mir jetzt 2GB ram holen will ist es egeal welchen ich kaufe? So 12€ oder gibts unterschiede?


Nimm am besten Ddr2-800 aber mit cl4 statt cl5 bringt meistens mehr als Ddr2-1066.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

Nun mal ne Frage , die eigentlich keiner richtig benantworten kann^^:
Weiß wer, wann die neue Serie ATI Grakas rauskommt ( 58xx).
wollte mir naemlich im maerz nen neuen pc kaufen mit ner 4870.
käme die neue generation im maerz / april, wuerd ich mir die holen^^.
was wird die denn dann ungefaehr kosten?
kann das vll wer abschaetzen?
edit: hab das mal gefunden. koennte sich also doch warten nen monat laenger  zu warten?!
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,665797/R...ticle_id=665797

erstes quartal heißt ja eig januar bis april^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich denke sie wird vom Preis ungefähr bei der GTX295 liegen, eher höher so knapp an den 500€.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

das wuerde aber meiner meinung nach net mit der preispolitik von ati zumannpassen^^
die 4870 hat, so wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, auch "nur" 250 euronen gekostet (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege).
und ausserdem habch mal bissel gegoogled: die 40nn fertigungs soll es ja iwie preisguenstiger machen ( auch hier bitte korrigieren, falls falsch^^).
wenn die naemlich net mehr als 300 kostet, hol ich mir das teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Februar 2009)

wow...bin echt mal auf die 5000-Series gespannt. Kaufen werd ich die aber wohl ziemlich sicher nicht, da meine im Moment genügend Leistung hat.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

hast ja auch ne x2^^
aber ich hatte mir ja eig vor ne 4870 zu holen.
aber wenn im maerz anfang april vll neue rauskommen warte ich auch noch geduldig*ungeduldigwart*


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt drauf. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir ne neue anschaffe, das ich Crysis mal endlich auf "Enthusiast" spielen kann und nicht nur auf "Mainstream". Geht das eigentlich schon mit der 4870 oder der GTX260? AA/AF wäre auch mal schön. Bekomme aber bald nen 22" also brauch ich ja eh ne bessere.

Achja, wie war Skifahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich werf meine Frage nochmal rein:



> Hab mal ne Frage zum Vista Sound. Also bei XP konnte man beim Mixxer immer einstellen das der Sound den man hört dann auch der ist der sozusagen in den Input kommt. Man musste dazu einfach bei XP auf Wave umstellen glaube ich. Geht das auch bei Vista? Weil ab und zu brauch ich das doch schon im TS zum Beispiel aber hab noch nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gefunden das einzustellen


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

ne gtx 260 kannste net mit ner 47850 vergleichen....
eher mit ner 4870.

need 5xxx^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hab doch 4870 geschrieben oder nicht?

Edit: Ah doch net :/

So jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

auf enthusiast sollte es auf nem 22er eng werden meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Genau das befürchte ich auch :/ 

Würde das gern mal können. Wenn ich den 22" hab, geht warscheinlich nimmal mehr Mainstream flüssig. Hab ja jetzt nur 17"


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

warte halt auf die 5xxx^^^
werde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch tun, wenn sie q1 rauskommen.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Ich wart ja auch drauf, aber nur weil dann hoffentlich die Preise sinken. Hab nicht soviel Geld.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

also immo haette ich im maerz ca 850 euro fuer nen neuen pc zuer verfuegung^^
mit phenom 940, dka790gx, 4780 1gb , nzxt apollo usw komm ich auf 820^^
aber brauch ja noch ne war gamecard
wenn nicht muss ich halt iwie  50-100 euronen erhuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Februar 2009)

Stricher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

ja war nurn scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will endlicher wieder war zocken .D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Denke, der Preis einer RV870 wird so bei ca. 250-300 Euro liegen, mehr nicht. Niemals wird sie teurer sein, als eine GTX295 und wird auch nicht deren Leistung erreichen. Eine GTX295 hat nun mal zwei Chips. Ich denke, daß aber auch wieder eine 5800X2 kommen wird, angeblich sogar eine X4.

Waten wir mal ab. Die Karte wird wohl ziemlich zeitgleich mit dem GT212 von Nvidia irgendwann im zweiten oder dritten Quartal kommen. Im ersten aber niemals, daß könnt ihr vergessen

Achja, Crysis läuft auf Enthusiast mit einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 (22") mit einer GTX260 ohne Probleme. Nur mit AA und AF sollte man sich zurückhalten.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

also sollte ich doch lieber jetzt ne 4870 1gb kaufen?
wennse im 3-4 quartal erst auffen markt kommt ^^
hab naemlich kb noch nen halbes jahr zu warten-.-
werd mir dann anfang 2010 den 58xx reihe zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Gut dann werde ich mir wohl die GTX260 kaufen. Die wird ja nicht von meinem CPU ausgebremst oder?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Im IT-Bereich darf man nicht warten, sonst wartet man ewig. Weil wenn der RV870 gelauncht ist, steht schon wieder die nächste vor der Tür. Besonders, was Grafikkarten angeht, kannst du das vergessen. Eine CPU ist ja noch halbwegs beständig. 

Also, kaufe eine Karte, wenn du eine brauchst. Warten lohnt vielleicht, wenn du weißt, daß die Karte innerhalb der nächsten Wochen erscheint. Das ist aber weder beim RV870 noch beim GT212 der Fall. Meine persönliche Einschätzung ist Ende drittes Quartal. Aber noch im ersten ist absolutes Wunschdenken.

Also hole dir einfach ne günstige 4870 oder GTX260 und gut ist.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich mir wohl die GTX260 kaufen. Die wird ja nicht von meinem CPU ausgebremst oder?



Wurde dein Rechner nicht geschrottet?

Ein 8400 bremst die nicht aus, nein. Und auch wenn, daß wäre ja nur der Fall, wenn du ein Spiel hättest, daß deine CPU zu 100% auslastet. Wenn ich in einer Gurke wie dem AMD 4400 X2 zum Beispiel eine GTX280 reinbaue, dann bremst der die auch wirklich erst, wenn er bei 100% Auslastung hängt und die Karte an dieser Stelle gerne schneller machen würde, aber die Daten nicht mehr rechtzeitig zugespielt bekommt.

Das einzige Spiel, was mir aber jetzt einfallen würde, welches einen 8400 dauerhabt ziemlich ins Schwitzen bekommen sollte, wäre GTAIV.


----------



## minimitmit (7. Februar 2009)

danke klos ^^
wielange haelt denn sone 4870 1024 mb, wenn ich mich auch mit mittel details zufrieden geben kann?(also was die graka schafft->  cod4-grafik sollte schon drin sein^^). weil meinem befindne nach kann sich die grafik ja kaum in spielen verbessern.
sieht ja schon fast echt aus.

edit: wie siehts eig mit den preisen aus? wird die gtx 260 vll noch etwas im preis fallen? wollt emir immo ne powercolor nehmen ( geunstigste bei hwv). aber die gtx 260 55nn von club 3d sieht echt genial aus^^wird die vll an die 220 euro bis maerz gehn oder wir der preis stabil bleiben?


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Mein PC wurde geschrottet, ja. Aber ich hab ja mittlerweile den selben noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde eine 4870 auch ausreichen? Die ist nicht so teuer wie die GTX260.



Und CoD4/5 geht sogar mit meiner Grafikkarte auf höchsten Details flüssig. Sogar mit AA. Also wird die 4870 da mal keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2009)

Sowas ist schwer zu sagen. Ein Jahr auf jedenfall, bestenfalls zwei. Und CoD4 braucht bei weitem keine ATI4870. Das Spiel ist von den Anforderungen sehr human. Liegt zum Teil auch an der sehr eingeschränkten Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Mir ist in letzter Zeit - in den letzten Tagen um genau zu sein - aufgefallen das die Hardware-Preise ziemlich gestiegen sind. Zum Beispiel kostet der Ram den ich mir kaufen wollte mittlerweile schon knapp 10€ mehr. Weiss jemand wann die Preise wieder runtergehen? Find das schlimm wie das jetzt in die Höhe gegangen ist.


----------



## Wagga (7. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nur für WoW sprechen.
Bei mir reicht ein PC für 3 Jahre WoW.
Im 1 auf fast alles high und gut spielbar.
2. Jahr Mittel-High meiste mittel. Spielbar.
3. Jahr vieles low und kaum spielspar am Ende, kurz vor neue Addon.
War meine Erfahrung mit WoW und damals meinem Athlon64 3500+ 9800Pro/7600GT,1 GB RAM.
Hoffe das mein PC 3 Jahre hält und der Laptop genauso.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Hmm du hast nur fast alles auf High? Mein Rechner ist ne ganze Ecke schlechter als deiner und ich kann mit allem auf High gut spielen. Oder macht ihr das nicht, weil es dann in Raids oder so zu FPS-Einbrüchen kommt?


----------



## pampam (7. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass WoW (ohne komplette überarbeitung der Grafik) je nen besseren PC braucht, als du hast.
Wenn es wirklich mal so extrem auf CPU gehen würde, dann würde es eh quadcore unterstützen. 
Wenn ein PC Crysis auf höchcten Details schafft, dann wird er WoW warscheinlich auch in 5 Jahren auch auf Höchsten einstellungen schaffen.


----------



## Wagga (7. Februar 2009)

Müsste mir mal die CrysisDemo laden und mal beide PC´s/Laptop mit Crysis testen.
Aktuell müssen diese nur WoW bearbeiten und Videos.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Ja bei WoW sollte man das meinen. Aber selbst einige High-End Systeme scheinen Probleme zu haben. 
Wenn das mit Crysis stimmt, rechne ich mal so: Ich schaff Mainstream, also denk ich mal das ca. die hälfte weniger an Leistung benötigt wird, warscheinlich weniger. Also reicht mein PC noch knapp 2,5Jahre für WoW?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand schnell ein gutes AM2+ Mb empfehlen für ca. 100 Euro.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Das:  *Klick* ?


----------



## Wagga (7. Februar 2009)

Ich kann es leider auch nicht einschätzen wie lang die Hardware reicht, ich wills ja auch gerne wissen.

Die Kanidaten: Laptop: 2x2 GHZ, 9600 M GT 512 VRAM, 280 GB HD 3072 MB DDR2 (erweiterbar auf 4-max. 8 GB lt. Handbuch.VISTA HP32
Desktop: Asus P5E, 2x 2048 MB DDR2-800, erweiterbar auf 8 GB, Samsung501LJ,Club3D 4850 512GDDR3, Windows XP32,XILENT Power 600W.
Folgendes baldiges Upgrade:
Samsung1000 GB.
Zalaman Kühler 2,66GHZ -> 3,0 -3,5GHZ.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Bei mir wird auch bald geupgradet. Wird wohl die GTX260 reinhämmern. Dann noch auf 4GB RAM aufstocken. Sollte dann erstmal ein Weilchen genügen hoffe ich.


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2009)

@Preisdiskussion:

Ich nehme an, dass die Preise von allem Teilen, die Speicher enthalten (RAM) ein wenig anziehen werden. Schliesslich ist ein grosser Speicherchip-Hersteller pleite gegangen und das wird sich aufs Angebot und somit auf die Preise auswirken. Ist aber auch notwendig. Die aktuellen RAM-Preise sind fuer niemanden gut...


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Wer ist denn pleite? Davon weiss ich gar nichts. Habe nur gehofft das ich noch zum Schnäppchen den schicken OCZ-Reaper RAM bekomme. Greife jetzt zu den billigsten 4GB Kit mit CL4 Timings.


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2009)

Qimonda. Ging doch gross durch die Nachrichten. Hat schliesslich auch Fabriken in Deutschland. Erstmal werden da nun wohl die Restbestaende verramscht werden - d.h. noch wird man nix davon merken. Aber mittelfristig wahrscheinlich schon. Zumal die die Speicher fuer alle Spielkonsolen geliefert haben und deren Hersteller sich nun wohl mittelfristig nach neuen Herstellern umschauen muessen. Es gibt nur nicht unglaublich viele Hersteller...

PS: Sind ja nicht Firmen wie OCZ betroffen - die stellen ja die Chips nicht her, sondern bauen sie nur zu RAM-Modulen auf...


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Ging das durch die Fernseh-Nachrichten? Wenn ja ich gucke NIE fern. Merken tue ich da aber schon was von in letzter Zeit.


Warum sind denn dann die von OCZ soviel teurer als die von G.Skill zum Beispiel?


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2009)

Sicher ging das auch durch die TV-Nachrichten - kann ich aber auch nix zu sagen, da wir keinen TV haben. Ich hab's im Netz gelesen.

Die Preisunterschiede ergeben sich meist weniger durch die Qualitaet des verbauten RAM-Chips (zwar auch - ein Chip mit besserem Timing ist sicher auch teurer), sondern durch Schnulli wie Kuehlkoerper, lustiges Aussehen und vielleicht auch durch die Auswahl der anderen verbauten Komponenten und den Aufwand beim Entwurf des RAM-Moduls (besseres Layout fuer besseres Timing, geringere Stoeranfaelligkeit usw.). Ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie bei Grafikkarten von verschiedenen Herstellern - da stammt auch der Grafikchip von ATI bzw. NVidia und das grundsaetzliche Design ist vorgegeben - aber die GraKa-Hersteller variieren die Speichermenge, die Kuehlung usw...


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2009)

Achso, ist Kühlung denn jetzt wichtig beim RAM? 

Der hier: *Klick* sollte es eigentlich sein, aber nun werd ich mir wohl den hier kaufen: *Klick*. Da werd ich dann also eigentlich keine Unterschiede merken oder?

Wieso habt ihr keinen TV? Braucht ihr den nicht oder ist der kaputt? Weil ich glaube eigentlich jeder Haushalt hat einen.


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2009)

Solange Du Dein System nicht uebertaktest, wirst Du keine grossen Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen RAMs merken. Wenn Du Dir z.B. die Detailbeschreibungen beim OCZ-Reaper durchliest, dann siehst Du, dass der z.B. hoehere Spannungen vertraegt und noch sowas wie einen Ueberspannungsschutz hat - das ist dann wichtig, wenn man beim Uebertakten auch die Spannungen erhoeht. Ausserdem sieht er natuerlich cooler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein - wir haben keinen TV weil wir den nicht brauchen. Dafuer hat jeder seinen eigenen PC...


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Dann werde ich mir wohl nicht den von G.Skill kaufen, da ich meinen CPU auf 3,6GHz übertakten will, wenn mein neuer Kühler da ist. Dann brauch ich ja wohl auch nen besseren RAM. Oder ich lass meinen CPU auf dem jetzigen Stand und spar mir das Geld. Was würde mehr bringen? Von 3,3Ghz auf 3,6 ist kein großer Unterschied mehr oder?

Achso, ich brauche auch keinen TV habe aber trotzdem einen. Falls mal mein PC kaputt geht, man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Ogil (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich wuerde mir den OCZ kaufen. Die 5€ sind auch kein grosser Unterschied...


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Für einen Schüler wie mich können 5€ schon einiges ausmachen. Ich nehme mal an du bist schon Erwachsen und gehst arbeiten, da werden die die 5€ weniger jucken. Ich schau mal wie sich die Preise noch so ändern, kaufe eh erst im April ein. Hoffe die bleiben so.


----------



## minimitmit (8. Februar 2009)

mal ne andere frage: als was geht ihr karneval so xD
ich als emoxD


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

Ich geh als Untoter, Ne quatsch muss mal gucken vielleicht geh ich als nix, ist aber auch langweilig


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Karneval mach ich nicht. Mag das nicht^^


----------



## minimitmit (8. Februar 2009)

ja das waer langweilig^^
eig wollt eich ja auch als peter zwegat in anzug + aktenkoffer^^
aber seitdem wir fuer englisch son film drehen mussten, wo ich als emo drin vorkam, muss ich angeblich als emo gehn-.-


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

sry das ich in karneval dazwischen quatsche
Ich wollte mir neuen Ram kaufen aber dann habe ich festgestellt das meine DDR2 Riegel mit 667 getaktet sind ist das schlimm?


----------



## minimitmit (8. Februar 2009)

wenn du dir auch 667 er holst is das doch eig scheiss egal. und wenne se austauschst auch^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Februar 2009)

Kannst dir eigentlich auch 800 holen der wird dann nur runter getaktet wenn dein MB ihn nicht will.


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

ist denn da ein spürbarer unterschied zwischen 800 und 667


----------



## pampam (8. Februar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> sry das ich in karneval dazwischen quatsche
> Ich wollte mir neuen Ram kaufen aber dann habe ich festgestellt das meine DDR2 Riegel mit 667 getaktet sind ist das schlimm?


Der Thread heißt "*Technik*-Ecke zum plaudern...". Es wurde Zeit, da ist es nur pasend, dass du mal wieder zurück zum eigendlichen Thema kommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Max schrieb:


> ist denn da ein spürbarer unterschied zwischen 800 und 667


Ich habs zwar selbst noch nicht getestet, allerdings denke ich, dass man es kaum (aber schon ein bisschen) spüren wird, da es ja auch auf andere dinge als Ram ankommt.


----------



## minimitmit (8. Februar 2009)

der thread heißt aber auch: damit das gespamme in anderen threads aufhoert^^
also eig kann man hier getrost vollspammen bzw off topic ansetzen^^


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Nein, können wir nicht. 2 Mods haben schon gesagt, das wenn das hier sone Art "Nachtschwärmer" wird, der Thread ganz schnell zu ist.


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

naja ob das hier eine Nachtschwärmer alternative ist?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Für Leute wie uns, die den ganzen Tag im Technik-Forum rumhängen, ja.


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

sorry wollte nicht das gleiche schreiben wie du haben wohl in den gleichen Sekunden gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (8. Februar 2009)

hm ok-.-


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Achso, dachte wär auf meinen Post bezogen.


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

eigentlich schon, aber ist ja jetzt auch egal


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2009)

Ich werd nochmal meine Frage rein:




> Hab mal ne Frage zum Vista Sound. Also bei XP konnte man beim Mixxer immer einstellen das der Sound den man hört dann auch der ist der sozusagen in den Input kommt. Man musste dazu einfach bei XP auf Wave umstellen glaube ich. Geht das auch bei Vista? Weil ab und zu brauch ich das doch schon im TS zum Beispiel aber hab noch nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gefunden das einzustellen.



Warte immernoch drauf ob jemand das was weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (8. Februar 2009)

Habe heute leider wieder den Umstieg von Vista zu XP angetreten kann dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## painschkes (8. Februar 2009)

_Wie findet ihr den? Such nen neuen TV -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## EXclaw (8. Februar 2009)

Wieviel willst du ausgeben?
Wie groß sollte er sein?
Lieber LCD oder Plasma?
Was willst du damit machen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie findet ihr den? Such nen neuen TV -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie teuer? Wie viel Zoll?


----------



## painschkes (8. Februar 2009)

_@Hans Würstchen

37" - 589&#8364;

 Klick mich! 
----

@EXclaw


max. 600&#8364;
37-40"
LCD
TV&DvD schaun , vllt PC dran anschliessen (HDMI) _


----------



## Macta (8. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß, dass das hier nicht reingehört,
allerdings will ich auch nicht den Themen-Bereich
zumüllen mit Kleinkram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, ich habe Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit.
Mein Problem ist, dass der Windows Live Messenger und
andere Programme wie Gamez, Ordner unter Dokumente erstellen.
Ich möchte gerne wissen wie man diese verschieben kann.


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

wusste eig wer, dass man bei hwv pro ding 2-5 euro weniger bezahlt, wenn man anstatt der 3 nach dem ww ne 4 eingibt^^
mit grade aufgefallen.
achja painschkes: werd mir ne club 3d gtx260 55nm holen^^
kann man die eig bedenkelos uebertakten?
oder sollte ich es lieber lassen?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2009)

Das liegt nicht an den Zahlen beim Link. Haben wir hier schonmal diskutiert im Forum. Das liegt dadran wenn du zum Beispiel über Geizhals auf die Seite gehst, sind die Sachen billiger. Der merkt sich das dann und alles ist für ne Zeit günstiger als sonst.  Mit der Zahl hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.

Und wozu willst du ne Graka übertakten? Die GTX260 hat mehr als genug Leistung für jedes Momentane Spiel.


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

um meinen kumpel mit ner 280 abzuziehen^^
der sack hat alles von mama und papa bezahlt bekommen.
obwohl er nicht ubertakte son asus fragmichnich mobofuer 200euro+ oder so  reingesetzt bekommen*neidisch*.
und das beste: hat ddr3 aber nen q9450-.-


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

doppelpost-.-


----------



## Tronnic² (9. Februar 2009)

Du wirst nicht schaffen mit ner GTX 260 mehr leistung mit LuKü hinzubekommen. Selbst mit WaKü wirds schwer.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2009)

Seh ich allerdings genauso. Außerdem wozu, genug Leistung für jedes Game hat sie.


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

nicht mehr, sondern annaehernd soviel wie ne gtx280
wird doch mit der 55nm version zu schaffen sein (LuKü)!?
ausserdem hat er ja nur nen q9450, womit ich ihn mit nem phenom 2 ( bissel ubertaktet, allerdings boxed^^) abziehen koennte


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2009)

Immer dieser Schwanzvergleich. Hauptsache dein PC genügt den Ansprüchen die man hat. Um damit anzugeben... finde ich das eher nicht so. Selbst wenn ich nen Rechner mit dem Besten vom Besten hätte, würde ich das nicht jedem unter die Nase reiben. Wenn man hats, ist gut, und wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

ne ich will keinen schwa**vergleich, sondern nur dieses kellerwowsuchtkind abziehn^^.
das reicht mir ^^
und wenn ich ihm die aufloesung hoeher stelle
das verstehste net, ohne mich und ihn zu kennen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (9. Februar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> nicht mehr, sondern annaehernd soviel wie ne gtx280
> wird doch mit der 55nm version zu schaffen sein (LuKü)!?
> ausserdem hat er ja nur nen q9450, womit ich ihn mit nem phenom 2 ( bissel ubertaktet, allerdings boxed^^) abziehen koennte


Die 260 55nm ist schon fast so gut wie die 280also mit ein bisschen übertakten iehst du ihn ab.
Der P II müsste denn q9450 schon so abziehen, wenn auch nur knapp.


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2009)

_Hm , wieviel willst denn für die Karte ausgeben? _


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

Ich? eig sowenig wie moeglich^^
aber hatte erst 200 im visier ( 4870 powercolor). aber da ich nen nzxt apollo nehm, mit ner plexiglasscheibe, darf die ja net so kacke aussehn^^.
dann gefiel mir halt die club 3d. ausserdem isses halt schon ne 55nm version.
die kostet halt 240^^


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

mini mach mal deine Signatur anders. Die ist VIEL zu groß...
Tipp: mach die Strophen nebeneinander mit linksbündig/zetral/rechtsbündig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

hat iwie net gefunzt^^( oder bin zu doof<--schon eherxD)
egal is doch schon kleiner


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2009)

Japp, jetzt ist sie kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine Frage: Ich hab ein Headset mit 2x 3,5mm Klinke, eben 1x Mikrofon, 1x Ton. Außerdem noch ein 2.1 Soundsystem mit 1x 3,5mm Klinke. Sound ist 5.1. Ist es da möglich, dass ich es irgendwie hinbekomme, dass der Sound immer sowohl aus Headset als auch aus den Boxen kommt, ohne dass ich umstecken muss? Ich hab schon hinbekommen, dass aus beidem gleichzeitig Sound kommt, allerdings klang das aus dem Headset schrecklich, der gesammte Bass war weg.

Ich hab jetzt übrigend ein Sennheiser PC151 gekauft. Das Logitech G35 war mir doch zu teuer. Und der Sound ist besser als erwartet.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Höre nur noch mit meinem Plantronics Audio .350 Musik
Kostenpunkt 20 Euro, sound glasklar, Tragekomfort für mich völlig ausreichend, nach 5 Stunden raiden fangen die Ohren an wehzutun.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2009)

Dauertest kommt bei mir noch, aber über den Sound kann man wahrlich nicht meckern. Zu meinem "Problem" kannst du nichts sagen?


----------



## minimitmit (9. Februar 2009)

Mal ne Frage :
Wird das MSI DKA790GX sofort den Phenom 2 940 unterstuetzen? ( also PC hochfahren und Bios un Treiber upadten^^).
Die Leistung waer mir relativ egal dann ( sprich vor dem update).
Oder muesste ich nen anderes Board nehmen?
Ich spreche hier davon , ohne USB sticks o.ä. zu arbeiten, d.h. CPU rein , XP installieren, treiber + bios updaten.


----------



## pampam (9. Februar 2009)

Als ich letzte Woche bei Omega Eltektronik war um mir adapter von klinkge auf Cinch zu kaufen (für mein neues Soundsystem, welches Cinchanschlüsse hat, aber an meinen PC sollte) hab ich auch son kleines Teil gesehen, das ein Klinke-Anschluss in 2 aufteilt. Werde mir so eins
warscheinlich noch diese Woche holen, um mein Headset gleichzeitig mit dem Boxen anschließen zu können. Wenn ich kein Bild finde, mach ich eins, sobald ich es habe.

/EDIT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das meinte ich (ist übrigens von http://www.pearl.de/a-PE6903-1431.shtml)


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2009)

ICH BIN DOCH SO EIN IDIOT!!

Ich hab das Teil, und zwar GENAU DAS hier liegen! Nur bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen!!! Vielen vielen lieben Dank!! So simpel...DANKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es funktioniert, und der Sound ist auch super! Danke nochmal, ohne dich wäre ich wohl nicht auf die Idee gekommen, das Teil zu verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super, das freut mich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Was mir mal auffällt...kannst du den Titel eigentlich noch editieren? Weil "gesamme" kommt nicht so geil find ich.

Thema Sound:
Gz dass es dir aufgefallen ist *g*




Und das ist jetzt natürlich nicht mehrdeutig gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2009)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, Titel müsste man editieren können...ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, danke für den Hinweiß. Ich versuchs mal.

edit: Wurde berichtigt.


----------



## pampam (9. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ICH BIN DOCH SO EIN IDIOT!!
> 
> Ich hab das Teil, und zwar GENAU DAS hier liegen! Nur bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen!!! Vielen vielen lieben Dank!! So simpel...DANKE!
> 
> ...



xD es ist doch so oft einfacher, als man denkt^^

Ich hätte noch ne frage: Meine Soundkarte (Klick?) sollte eigendlich 7.1 Sound unterstützen (also müsste sie doch eigendlich 4 ausgänge haben, oder?). Ich hab im Momment nur ein 5.1 System angeschlossen, welches aber die 3 Ausgänge der Karte belegt. Wäre es nicht möglich ein 5.1 system und ein 2.0 System gleichzeitig an zu schließen?


----------



## Asoriel (9. Februar 2009)

naja, das könntest du genau so machen wie ich es hier mit meinem Headset gemacht habe. 

Willst du dem 2.1 System ganz normal an den Positionen VR/VL verwenden? Falls ja, dann nehm einfach so ein Teil was vorhin gepostet wurde, steck das in den Frontausgang (grün) deiner Soundkarte und die beiden Kabel ein.


----------



## pampam (9. Februar 2009)

Ne, ich meine schon so, als wäre es ein 7.1 System. Ich brauche ja vorne keine 2 rechten, 2 linken und die mittlere Soundbox.
Aber das teil, das ich vorhin gepostet habe werde ich trotzdem kaufen, da ich mein headset gleichzeitig mit dem Boxen anschließen will. Dann
kann ich es mal mit den zusätzlichen Boxen probieren.


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2009)

_@Fala & Asori - habt ihr eigentlich schon eure WoW-Char´s angefangen bzw macht ihr das überhaupt noch?_


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

*hüstel*
Noch nicht :/ 

Und zur Zeit schulbedingt auch nicht wirklich Zeit...


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2009)

Den Termin Freitag hast du ja wörtlich verpennt, und ich habs irgendwie vergessen obwohl ich sogar 10 Minuten vorher noch dran gedacht hatte...


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habs wirklich verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2009)

Hab ich doch gesagt oder nicht? ^^ 

Aber ich glaube irgendwie das wird nicht so wirklich was. Du hast schulisch keine Zeit, und ich bin grad so von BattleForge gefesselt, ich will erstmal nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Jap...wenn dann will ich eh einen Schami als neuen Main auf meinem Server leveln, dann hab ich eh erstmal keine Zeit mehr auf nem anderen Char zu zocken erstmal *g*

Oder ich hör ganz auf und mach ein bischen geld...


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2009)

Die Idee kam mir auch schon. Ich werd wohl auch aufhören. Nämlich dann, wenn BattleForge im März erscheint. Werde mich dann damit erstmal vergnügen und mal schauen wie es dann weitergeht.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Februar 2009)

der Valve Support ist unter aller Sau...seit 8 Tagen keine Antwort...


----------



## Tronnic² (9. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand ein Programm, wo ich meinen Kompletten webspace runterladen kann? 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/franky92/

Ist so ein freewebspace von Lycos. Die machen bald dicht und ich hab keinen zugriff mehr drauf. Nur noch die Seite ist da.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Juhuuu

mein Motherboard (Klick) habe ich heute abgeholt^^...genial..hach jetzt freue ich mich noch auf den nächsten Monat um die CPU zu holen, darauf die GraKa, danach dat Netzteil, darauf folgt RAM und zum Schluss Platte^^

Juhuu bald  fängt mein Projekt "Neuer PC" endlich an^^

Gruß der ZockerFreak


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2009)

_Na siehste , wird doch was =] 

Wann kommt eigentlich die nächste "Story" von deinem Sohn? =)_


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

jaa muss i mal wieder aktualisieren^^ ..keine sorge die nächste kommt die tage^^

Aber gut das du da bis:

Habe grad ein Prob festgestellt bzw is es mir klar geworden... XP unterstüzt soweit ich weiß keine 4gb RAM ..kannst du mir also gute 3GB empfehlen und da ich ja 2 OS aufs den neuen PC machen möchte...gibt es ne möglichekit zu switchen ohne den PC neuzustarten??

Dank dir^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich die 4GB nehmen. Das XP nur 3GB unterstützt is nämlich nicht ganz Richtig. Es unterstützt eigentlich auch 4GB, aber davon werden noch diverse Sachen abgezogen, sodass am Ende so um die 3,5GB vllt. ein bisschen weniger überbleiben. Wenn Klos das liest wird er es dir bestimmt genauestens erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche 2 Betriebssysteme willst du denn auf dem Rechner haben?


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

xp zum zoggen und ubuntu 8.10(hab ich sogar schon hier^^) zum arbeiten und surfen^^ 

aso..gut dann nehme ich doch die 4 gb^^

danke für den tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

4GB sind auch günstiger, weil du sonst einmal 2GB und 1x 1GB nehmen müsstest. 

Hmm also ich weiss das jetzt nicht so genau, aber ich glaube du kannst eventuell auf Linux WIndows emulieren.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

naja, ich weiß nicht, ob ich den WoW-Char noch anfangen soll...

jetzt hab ich hier aber was kurioses: Wenn ich meine Boxen voll aufdreh kommt aus dem Headset nichtsmehr und anders herum. Die Lautstärke wird quasi unter den beiden Sachen "aufgeteilt". 

Da ich aber eh nie beides gemeinsam höre ist das nichts wirklich störendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist mir nur eben aufgefallen. Und das Headset bekomm ich auch nicht wirklich laut...nichtmal wenn die Boxen aus sind.

Wirklich Zeit hab ich im Moment auch nicht. Viel Arbeit und abends will ich dann auch nicht unbedingt noch ewig am PC sein. Sollte jetzt aber wieder los, Mittagspause ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Das mit den Sound, das der aufgeteilt wird hatte ich auch mal. Aber irgendwie war das auf einmal weg. 

Wie viele Anschlüsse muss man eigentlich hinten haben um ein 5.1 Teil anschließen zu können? Also ein Headset. Ich hab nur 3 Stück: 1 x Mikro, 1 x  son Grüner und 1x noch was anderes. Dachte bei 5.1 brauch ich mehr aber mein Mainboard hat angeblich sogar 7.1 ich frag mich nur wo...


----------



## pampam (10. Februar 2009)

Also für 5.1 brauchst du 3 Anschlüsse (3 Ausgänge, also ohne den fürs Mikro).
Meine Sondkarte sollte eigendlich auch 7.1 haben, allerdings sind die Ausgänge mit meinem 5.1 System schon alle belegt.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Aha, ich hab aber nur 2 Ausgänge. Kannst du mir mal die Farben sagen, die ich haben muss hinten?^^


----------



## pampam (10. Februar 2009)

Bei mir sind die Ausgänge grün (vorne), schwarz (hinten) und orange (Center & Subwoofer).
Der Eingang ist blau.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Also hsat du das System von UND hinten angeschlossen oder wie?


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2009)

Vermutlich ist der Soundchip 7.1-fähig, aber es sind nur für 5.1 Steckplätze vorhanden...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Ich will ja auch nut 5.1. Also würde das dann gehen?


----------



## Aero_one (10. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

also wenn du  ( falls ich des richtig verstanden hab) ein 7.1 System (onboard...?) hast, dann müsstets du eig. mehr "Eingänge" haben. Also bei mir sind des glaub ich 6 "Eingänge" ... 

Wenn du wie jetzt eben geschrieben aber "nur" 3 Anschlüsse hast ... ( Pink -> Mic. Input / Grün -> Sound Output/ Und Blau ->Line in ( war glaube ich für externe Geräte, aber hab den noch nie benutzt von daher kA) kann das irgendwie ja kein 7.1 sein.

Flamt mich auf´s derbste falls ich jetzt falsch mit meiner Äußerung liege, aber ich meine selbst meine alte 5.1 Soundkarte hatte min. 4 "Eingänge" ...

Also ist des bei dir iwie. nicht so recht möglich ^^ ... 

Btw. kann wer Alice empfehlen ...? xD bin grade dabei mir n neuen Provider zu suchen für die neue Wohnung ... aber irgendwie hört man in jedem Forum was anderes

So long 

Aero

Edith sagt: Grade mal auf der Website von Ecs gewesen 

also laut Spezifikationen hat des diesen Chippes --> Realtek ALC662 6-Kanal HD Audio CODEC Spezifikationen Mainboard

Ich hab den Zusatz Codec noch bis jetzt noch nie bei nem Audio Chipsatz gesehen von daher ... kA. aber für mich heisst des, das der Soundchip zwar mit der richtigen Hardware 5.1 unterstützt ... aber bevor ich hier wild spekulier ... 

Aufm Bildchen sehe ich auch "nur" 3 Eingänge ...

Bildergallerie ECS


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Btw. kann wer Alice empfehlen ...? xD bin grade dabei mir n neuen Provider zu suchen für die neue Wohnung ... aber irgendwie hört man in jedem Forum was anderes
> 
> So long
> 
> Aero


Tja was man immer so liest und hört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alice ist zu empfehlen, aber nur solange alles funktioniert. Gibts mal Probleme, soll der Service eher unter aller Kanone sein. Das liest man halt so immer wieder über Alice.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

ja ... deswegen wollte ich hier halt mal nachfragen, denn was man so alles im I-net zu lesen bekommt... da bekomme ich Angst xD.

Aber da Tel-Com für mich net in Frage kommt ... ( weil ich die Firma net mag) und Arcor auch eher kundenunfreundlich geworden ist ... naja stehen halt immo Alice und Ish aka Kabeldeutschland zur Auswahl ...

Naja dank dir erstmal ^^

So long 

Aero


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Mein Mainboard sieht genauso aus, deshalb frag ich ja ob das überhaupt klappt. Also ich wollte mir ja das hier kaufen: *Klick*. Wenn das nicht dranpasst hätte ich schon ein kleines Problemchen.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 4GB sind auch günstiger, weil du sonst einmal 2GB und 1x 1GB nehmen müsstest.
> 
> Hmm also ich weiss das jetzt nicht so genau, aber ich glaube du kannst eventuell auf Linux WIndows emulieren.



Ja man kann eine Windows Umgebung auf Linux emulieren, aber ich habe schon oft gehört udn gelesen das es da eventuell Probleme mit GraKa Treibern gibt udn es auch net immer reibungslos verläuft ..deswegen die Lösung 2 OS auf jeweils einer Partition^^
Jut werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen: PC neuzustarten wenn i OS wechseln will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ja flexibel...gut...werd i mir wohl $ GB holen thx 4 help

Dracun


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2009)

Naja - hier sieht man, dass 3 Stecker plus Mikro benoetigt werden. Falls das nicht da ist, muesstest Du halt auf die "Mobile Edition" ausweichen, die einfach per USB angeschlossen wird (hab ich auch).


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Sabber mein Lieblingsheadset...hatte davon mal ne B Variante..bei Ebay gekooft...leider vom Werk schone n defekt hatte und der..naja lange geschichte...is endgeil dat ding..in CSS hört man rechts hinter sich en Eichhörnchen furzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Gibts denn einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden vom Klang her? Oder ist das bei beiden gleich?

@ Dracun: Mit nem neuen Rechner den du ja bald hast dauert das neustarten ja auch nichtmehr so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

i kenn nur die Mobile Version..und kann nru sagen Sound is genial....wie gesagt man hört rechts hinter sich wie einer um die ecke schleicht..und dann  BÄÄÄÄM Headshoot^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich zock keine "Killerspiele" *g* Außer Left 4 Dead. Andere Frage: Kann man das auch stundenlang aufhaben ohne das es weh tut? Bei dem was ich jetzt hab krieg ich schon nach einer Stunde oder weniger Ohrenschmerzen an den Stellen wo das sitzt. Das ist auch das wichtigste für mich.


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann es nur mit meinen Plantronics vergleichen, welches aber nur Stereo hat. Der Unterschied ist schon deutlich - und zwar so deutlich, dass ich eigentlich fast nur das Speedlink benutze, obwohl das andere deutlich bequemer ist (das Speedlink sitzt doch recht straff und nach einer Weile drueckt's an den Ohren)...

PS: "Nach einer Weile" sind ein paar Stunden - und dazu kommt meine Koerp-aeehh-Oehrchen-Groesse...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, ich hab den ganzen Tag das Headset auf weil ich keine Boxen habe, deswegen sollte es schon bequem sein. Gibts es vielleicht noch andere 5.1 Headsets die bequem sind?

Edit: Achso, nach ein paar Stunden. Ich mach zwischendurch eh immer so 30min Pause. Essen und so...


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

Also i kann nru sagen das i es als das bequemste HS bezeichnen kann was icch je hatte gut gegen dat Tragekomfort eines Plantronics...geht nix...aber..et war echt jut und i hab stundenlang gezoggt^^ udn immer druff auch zum mukek hören und im ts labern wat meisten auch stunden ging^^


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2009)

Das kann man ja nie so verallgemeinern. Was fuer den einen bequem ist drueckt beim Naechsten. Ich hab grosse Ohren und 'ne Brille - d.h. das Hauptproblem ist, dass nach einer Weile die Ohren zu sehr auf die Brillenbuegel druecken und es dann dort "drueckt"...


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

gut kein brillen träger...am besten...du kaufst es..testest es mal en dauertag lang und wenn es drückt zurück geben..sagst hast von deiner frau schwester onkel etc datselbe bekommen gestern..und nun ja jetzt müsste dat halt wieder zurück^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Okay ne Brille hab ich nicht. Ohrengröße keine Ahnung was da groß/klein ist. Kaufen werde ich mir das wohl bei Hardwareversand. In einem Packet. Das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte nur sicher gehen, das dann auch wirklich alles gut ist. Jetzt bin ich von allen Sachen überzeugt *g*


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

freut mich dir vllt geholfen zu haben^^...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Ja wenns nicht passt bist du mein Buhmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne wenns nicht gut ist,  schick ichs halt zurück und fertig. Kann mir ja 14 Tage Zeit lassen.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2009)

_Bis auf den Bildschirm,RAM&Headset werd ich mir irgendwann das gleiche holen - erstmal mein neuer TV =]_


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Nachmacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja Bildschirm und RAM brauchst ja auch nicht, hast schon gutes. Aber Headset brauchst du damit du mal reden kannst... ^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

Shefanix das mit der Tastatur würde ich mir nochmal genau überlegen. Gerade über Razer-Tastaturen hab ich schon einiges schlechtes gehört. Die Beschichtung der Tasten löst sich wohl sehr schnell.
Ich würde, vor allem bei dem Preis, auf JEDEN FALL zur Logitech G15 greifen.
Außerdem: Die Lycosa ist eine ganz normale Tastatur. Die einzigen Unterschiede zu einer normalen Tastatur ist die blaue Beleuchtung und das Touchpanel für die Multimediasteuerung. Ansonsten hat die keine Zusatzfunktionen. Das wär mir niemals 70&#8364; wert...


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2009)

_ HRHR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

HRHR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2009)

_37" reicht mir =]_


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ichh ab aber schon die G11. Dann kann ich die ja balde behalten. Die G15 ist ja nun bis auf das Display nicht soviel anders. Hätte aber gerne ne Tastatur mit blauem Licht, wegen der Kone. Ich überlegs mir mal.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

das mit dem blauen Licht dürfte das kleinste Problem darstellen. Bei der G15 kannst du einen LED-Mod auf Blau (oder auf welche Farbe auch immer) vornehmen. Dazu brauchst du nichtmal viel Know-How. Das einzige sind ein paar LEDs, ein Lötkolben und ein geeigneter Guide.

Außerdem könntest du die Kone in orange leuchten lassen. Les dir am besten mal Bewertungen zur Lycosa durch, aber ich find sie echt arg teuer für das was du damit machen kannst (oder auch nicht)

edit: Du hast ja die G11. Bei der alten G15 bzw. G11 ist die Qualität und Verarbeitung schon super, aber bei der refresh ist sie nochmal deutlich besser!


----------



## Wagga (10. Februar 2009)

Sehr teuer, ist der aber wenn man das Geld hat, warum nicht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2009)

Asoriel, du bist garnicht online auf Ulduar? ^^

Kennst du vielleicht einen, der die G15 Refresh für 20-30 Euro in blau leuchtend umbaut?



Blizzard ist halt auch mal wieder so... http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

Hier gehts nur um Geld, bei so einer Balance ein Arena-Tunier zu eröffnen.

Dazu noch 20 Euro zahlen und der größte Reiz liegt wieder, für seinen Live Charakter ein Titel zu erhalten + ein Pet... und dazu noch 80 vorgefertige Charaktere.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Also ummodden wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Da geht ja die Garantie bei flöten oder? Welche Farbe hatte denn das Licht der alten G15? 
Ich weiss schon das ich die Kone auch so leuchten lassen kann, aber blau find ich, passt am besten.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

die alte war blau, die neue ist orange. Beim LED-Mod geht die Garantie (6 Jahre) verloren. Ich hatte auch die Razer Lachesis in banshee blue und die G15 in orange, PC leuchtet auch blau. Ist zu verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt hab ich die G9 welche farblich ja eh passt.

Der LED-Mod ist wie gesagt nicht schwer, einfach nur ein paar LEDs umlöten was man selbst als Löt-Neuling gut hinbekommt.

@Soramac: Ich hab mir nen Monat Gametime geholt weil ich so Lust auf WoW hatte...ich bin ganz ehrlich: Ich hab mein Hexer umgeskillt, hab eine einzige Quest in Nordend gemacht und hatte keine Lust mehr. Bei dem Spiel ist bei mir irgendwie die Luft raus.

Ach ja: Das Sennheiser PC151 hat einen unglaublichen Klang, nur ein bischen leise...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Ich schau mal ob ich noch die alte bekomme bei ebay oder so. Ansonsten werd ich entweder die G11 behalten oder mir die G15 schnappen. Naja mal schauen was mein Geldbeutel sagt.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

ich will dir nicht mit Gewalt die Lycosa abschwatzen, nur hab ich echt schon einiges an negativer Kritik zu eben dieser gehört. Da spielt die G15, egal welche, oder auch die G11, in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Alternativ könntest du auf die G19 warten. Die wird nochmal ein richtig edles Stück! Mit Farbdisplay und die Tastenbeleuchtung kannst du wechseln wie du magst, so wie bei der G9 bzw. der Kone.

schau dir am besten hier mal die G19 an: Klick

wann genau sie auf den Markt kommt ist soweit ich weiß noch nicht bekannt, der Preis wird aber wahrscheinlich bei ca. 150€ liegen. Ist zwar echt viel, aber das Ding ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2009)

Die G19 werde ich mir 100% nicht holen. Ich geb doch nicht 150€ für ne Tastatur aus :/ Wollte für Maus und Tastatur zusammen soviel.

Ich weiss ja das du mir die Lycosa nicht abschwatzen willst, aber wenn ich jetzt schon lese, das es viel Kritik gab... Ich hab keine Lust mich im nachhinnein zu ändern. Glaube ich werde erstmal meine G11 behalten.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2009)

*Sabber* wie geil is denn die G19..... i hab mich verliebt^^


wenn i mir die hole darf meine frau bloss net wissen wie teuer die war die würd mir glatt den kopp abreissen^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2009)

naja, ich persönlich tippe auf 150&#8364; bei dem günstigsten Onlineversand. Bei Logitech darfst du 199&#8364; auf den Tisch legen, das wurde schon angekündigt.

Da von der G11 der Sprung zur alten G15 nicht gerade groß ist und die G11 eine top Tastatur ist würde ich mir an deiner Stelle das Geld vorerst auch sparen. Immerhin haben die G-Series produkte 6 (!) Jahre Garantie.

Und solltest du eine Taste verlieren, die Handballenauflage oder was auch immer bekommst du die von Logitech nach Angabe einer Nummer auf der Unterseite deiner Tastatur *kostenlos* zugeschickt.
Selbst Akkus, Ladestationen, Wireless-Empfänger etc. bekommst du umsonst solltest du so ein Teil mal verlieren. Ein klasse Service.

ach ja: Hätte ich die G11 würde ich diese erst umtauschen, wenn sie kaputt gehen würde.

Logitech hat die G15 refresh nicht als "kleine" Version ohne Display rausgebracht da die G11 sehr schlecht gelaufen ist. Die meinsten Leute haben lieber ~10&#8364; mehr bezahlt und das "volle" Paket genommen.

So, für heut bin ich raus.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

also ich persönlich kann nur gutes über die Lycosa sagen. Was das Thema Preis angeht ... 70 € sind recht happig im ersten moment, nur muss ich sagen war dieses Geld definitiv gut investiert, denn die Lycosa ist meiner meinung nach einfach nur suba ...

Klar bietet die G15 die lustige kleine Display ... but for what ?

Also ich hab dieses Ding "kaum" beachtet als ich meine noch hatte ... ich halte des eig. für total sinnfrei aber das sieht wahrscehinlich jeder anders.

Also ich zähl nach meiner meinung mal pos. & negatives der Lycosa auf.

Positiv:

1.) Perverser Tastenanschlag -->  schon butterweich und seehr präzise ( gibt aber leute die diesen "weichen" anschlag nicht mögen)
2.) Blau beleuchtet  ... --->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD
3.) Makros für jede Taste erstellbar ---> braucht ich persönlich nicht aber naja
4.) Touchpad oben rechts --> reicht meiner meinung nach vollkommen aus
5.) Sehr sehr guter Support seitens Razer  --> Wenn du Probleme damit hast wird dir idR. nach 24 Std. spätestens geholfen. Dh. Firmware etc ...
6.) Super gute Verarbeitung ---> Sollte klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7.) Sehr "stabil" ---> Hab mal aus versehen (wirklich !) mitm Hämmerchen draufgekloppt ( ihr wollt garnicht wissen wie sowas passiert) und die Tastatur hat´s sehr gut wegesteckt

Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr aber da ich in der Firma bin und n Kaffee brauch ... gibt´s halt nur 7

Negativ: 

1.) Der "Klavierlack" ---> Fingerabdrücke ftw. also meine Lycosa ist ca. 5 Mon. alt und sieht aus wie Sau
2.) Wenn´s hell ist sieht man die Beleuchtung nicht mehr ---> Teilweise n bissel "schlecht" zu sehen was man tippt, da die Tasten net weiss sonder "durchsichtig" sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) Am Anfang definitiv wegen dem Tastenanschlag ne umgewöhnung ...
4.) Der Klavierlack ---> echt übel -.- wirklich !

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu echt nix ein ... aber an der Lycosa scheiden sich halt die Geister. Für manche ist das des absolut beste Tastatur die es je gab, andere halten die für den größten viel zu teuren Schrott.

Ich bin froh das ich se hab ... aber wenn du mehr was in Richtung Totschläger suchst ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nimm die G15. Ich hatte sie ca. 1 mon und war total unzufrieden damit ( Klapprig[kann sein das ich da ne "Montagsproduktion" erwischt hab, aber meine war an den Seiten irgendwie mit einem weissen Kleber so dermaßen eingeschmiert worden... das sah kind of strange aus], klobig, und ich fand sie optisch eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Wenn du viele Tasten ... ein super Info Display und haltn Totschläger suchst ... nimm die G15 

Wenn du eher was in die ecke schlicht aber genial suchst nimm die Lycosa   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber wenn möglich teste die irgendwie vorher ... denn geschmäcker sind verschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

So long 

Aero


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werds mir dann mal überlegen. Hab ja noch bis April Zeit. Hoffe bis dahin hab ich mich entschieden ob ich mir eine neue kaufen und wenn ja, welche ich mir hole. Aber danke für eure Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Februar 2009)

Aero_One wie du eben schon sagtest, jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorlieben. Klar ist das Display der G15 reine Spielerei und man braucht es nicht. Trotzdem möchte ich den RSS-Reader eigentlich nichtmehr missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tastenanschlag ist genial und die Verarbeitung könnte besser nicht sein. Wenn man die Tasten rausnimmt um sie zu reinigen rasten sie wieder sehr präzise und stabil ein. 

Einen negativen Punkt gegen die G15 hab ich aber dennnoch: Das Display verkratzt wirklich sehr leicht. Allerdings nur sehr fein. Die Kratzer sieht man nur bei direkter Beleuchung. Ist die Displaybeleuchtung an sieht man nichtsmehr davon.

Und Razer-Support und gut? Naja, ich hab komplett andere Erfahrungen. Meine Lachesis hatte einen Defekt, wo Razer in einer E-Mail nach 8 Werktagen antwortete, es sei ein Produktionsfehler, ich solle die Maus doch bitte in dem Laden wo ich sie gekauft hätte umtauschen. Naja, ich hab sie in Berlin gekauft und wohn 100km südlich Stuttgart, also quasi am anderen Ende Deutschlands.
Als ich anfragte, ob ich sie nicht direkt zu Razer schicken könne kam wieder lange keine Antwort. Und als sie dann kam, hieß es, das würde immer über den Laden wo sie gekauft wurde geregelt. Ich bin also auf der kaputten Lachesis sitzen geblieben. Positive Erfahrungen mit dem Logitech-Support kann man oben nachlesen.

Des weiteren: Im Vergleich zur alten G15 ist die Neue doch sehr viel schlanker und wirkt nichmehr so klobig. Aber Aero_One hat vollkommen Recht, am besten beide mal irgendwo testen und selbst entscheiden.

@Dracun: Die G19 ist schon ein sehr schickes Teil. Ich bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich die holen soll. Knappe 200€ sind schon happig. Vielleicht, aber wirklich nur, wenn die G15 außerhalb der Garantie abraucht.


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2009)

Z5500 ist endlich da, aber was ist.. ein Lautsprecher, der Halter davon ist abgebrochen. Lag kaputt in der Verpackung drinnen.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Februar 2009)

Mist...das ist ärgerlich. Vielleicht kannst du den Halter einzeln zurückschicken.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage: Mache grad nen Diagramm mit Open-Office. Dazu brauche ich nun werte, diese sind aber nicht % sind halt Promille. Weiss jemand wie ich das Promille-Zeichen mache? Also mit 2 solchen kleinen "0" teillen hintendran?


----------



## Aero_one (11. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

ich merke grade wenn ich meinen Post so nochmal durchlese ... es klingt ein wenig arg nach Razer Fanboi xD. Sorry falls das jetzt so rüberkam ...

Also generell nochmal ... ich will die G15 auf KEINEN Fall schlecht machen. Es ist ohne Frage definitiv eine der besten "Gamer" Tastaturen. Nur finde ich persönlich sie ein wenig zu sehr naja ... viele Gimmicks, viele möglichkeiten aber braucht man die unbedingt.

Die Lycosa ist halt eher "puristisch" ... es eine Tastatur. Und diesen zweck erfüllt sie mehr als ... punkt aus. Die Funktionen sind bei weitem nicht so vielfältig wie bei der G15.

Was mich einfach an der Lycosa so defintiv jedes mal freut, ist der Tastenanschlag, man "haucht" nur über die Tasten und schon ist eine Reaktion zu sehen.  

Da ich sehr viel privat am Pc schreibe ... finde ich es einfach angenehmer als bei der G15 

aber verdammt ich merk schonwieder das ich positive Argumente für die Lycosa bringe.... Ich hör jezz auf ! 

Versuch irgendwie mal beide zu testen... denn der eigene Geschmack zählt mehr als 1000 gute Gründe.

Was ich eig. fragen wollte ...

Da ich mir momentan von Alice einen I-net Zugang schalten lasse... ( Ja, trotz der vielen vielen schlechten Sachen die man im I-net so liesst)
Sehe ich heute ... wenn ich in mein "Kundencenter" gehe ... ---> alice.aol <--- 

Urks ... des hatte ich garnet gesehen ...weiss iwer. ob des nun 100% Aol ist oder nur ne "Tochterfirma" ...? Von Aol halte ich ehrlich gesagt noch weniger als von der T-Com  ...

Would be nice falls da iwer. was genaues weiss... kann immo. keine großen Googel-Recherchen machen da mein Chef gegenüber sitzt und sich schon wundert warum ich an einem Auftrag soviel tippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Aero

Edith sagt zu Shefanix : Versuch mal ALT+0137 funktioniert auf jeden Fall in Word 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Danke das klappt. Aber das Diagramm grad nicht *g*. Egal hab ja Zeit.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2009)

Alice ist auf jeden Fall von der Anbindung her okay. Der Support kann allerdings gar nix...


----------



## Asoriel (11. Februar 2009)

naja Aero_One, ich finde nicht, dass das so rüberkam. Du hast einfach nur deine Meinung gesagt, so wie ich die meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides sind sicherlich gute Tastaturen (von der G15 kann ich sagen, dass sie hervorragend ist, da ich eben damit schreibe). Mit der G15 schreibe ich an sich nur hier im Forum und ganz selten E-Mails. Für geschäftliche Dinge und Office-Zeug hab ich nen Rechner ohne Internet bzw. ein Laptop. Aber da ich Laptoptastaturen einfach nicht leiden kann wird das auch ein Grund für die "Abneigung" gegenüber der Lycosa sein.

Mit dem Support von Razer hab ich persönlich sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Kann auch durchaus eine Ausnahme sein, aus anderen Quellen hört man das genaue Gegenteil. Trotzdem, ich glaube nicht, dass ein Support auch  nur annähernd so gut sein kann wie der von Logitech. Und ich hab nichts mit der Firma zu tun (außer dass ich gerne die Produkte kaufe =), nicht dass Ihr denkt, ich muss hier Werbung machen. Ist eben nur meine persönliche Erfahrung. Bei Logitech gab es sicherlich auch schon schwarze Schafe, keine Frage. Das gibt es immer.

Gut, die Lycosa spielt von der Optik ganz weit oben mit, wahrscheinlich einer der schönsten Tastaturen überhaupt. Zumindest so lange, bis man sie anfasst und der Klavierlack schmutzig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie du schon sagtest, eher die Tastatur für Puristen. Mir persönlich wären da 70€ zu viel. 
Mein Arbeitskollege meint aber immer noch, mittlerweile seit einem Jahr, ich hätte einen Schaden weil ich ein Mauspad für 30€ gekauft habe (Razer eXactMat+eXactRest). Jedem das seine. Man darf sich auch mal einen Luxus gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Mousepad für 30€ fand ich wo ich das das erste mal gehört habe auch ziemlich bescheuert. Mittlerweile will ich mir ja selbst nen teueres kaufen, obwohl ich im Moment auch ohne ganz gut klar komme. 

Ich denke, ich werde mir die G15 kaufe, da ich das Display doch schon benutzen werde um in Spielen zu wissen was ich grade höre, meine CPU-Auslastung zu wissen und Temps. Und dann halt was kleines was ich gut finde, ist dieses Applet das die Tastatur im Takt der Musik leuchtet *g* 


Das der Support gut ist, erwarte ich bei solchen Marken wie Razer, Roccat, Logitech etc. dann doch schon. Einer von euch meint ist supi, und der andere das Gegenteil. Also höre ich einfach mal auf mein Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

ja ... ich hab auch schon gelesen, das der Supp. der aboslute ******haufen ist ... aber 

1.) T-Com kommt für mich nicht infrage ...
2.) Arcor leider auch nicht mehr ... 
3.) Freenet ... ne da war schon das Handy schlimm genug
4.) Ish ... hat einen noch schlechteren Supp.
5.) 1&1 verlangt für einen Neuanschluss nochmal extra 35.- € kA. wieso

den ganze Handyanbietern trau ich net ... xD

Also bleibt für mich "nur" Alice ... aber naja ich lass mich mal überraschen. Danke trotzdem @ Falathrim

@ Asoriel ... Mousepad hab ich exakt dasselbe 

So long

Aero


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> @ Asoriel ... Mousepad hab ich exakt dasselbe


Das ist ein interessantes Phänomen...wie kann dasselbe Mousepad zur selben Zeit an zwei verschiedenen Orten sein?

Das Galileo Mystery-Team kümmert sich darum :>


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Fala du bist genau wie mein Vater :/ Der sagt auch immer sowas. Der meint dann immer: "Du hast vielleicht das gleiche, aber noch lange nicht das selbe." 
Ihr seid doch alles Nerds *g*


----------



## Ogil (11. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das ist ein interessantes Phänomen...wie kann dasselbe Mousepad zur selben Zeit an zwei verschiedenen Orten sein? Das Galileo Mystery-Team kümmert sich darum :>


Ist Fala in Wirklichkeit Hans? Und wer ist eigentlich Paul? Finden Sie es raus in der naechsten Folge "Auf Du und Du mit Deinem Computer"...


----------



## Asoriel (11. Februar 2009)

hrhr, mein Mousepad trägt die selbe Bezeichnung wie das von Aero_One und sieht sich sicher auch verblüffend ähnlich. So allgemein genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

Heyo
wollte mal fragen, ob jemand das "Grafikkartenbacken" kennt ^^

Mein Kumpel hat das bei sich gemacht, und es hat prima geklappt


----------



## Gnolius (11. Februar 2009)

Ahem nein ? Was passiert denn da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du schon so anfängst dann beenden wir das ganze richtig.

Also ...

wie kann ein Objekt an 2 Orten gleichzeitig sein ganz einfach.

Nehmen wir mal an, das deine physische wahrnehmung nur fktiv ist. Und alles was real ist eig. irrealer weise nur eine Illusion ist. Und wenn wir alle nur Energie sind und keine Orgasismen mit einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung. Dann ist rein theoretisch nichts wirklich da, aber durch fiktive Wahnvorstellungen nehmen wir das "Leben" wahr, als Zeitabschnitt den wir für uns erschaffen.Denn quasi sind wir alle eins, aber praktisch auch nicht. Wenn dieses "Leben" also quasi irrealer weise nun garnicht stattfindet... dann gibt es auch keine Zeit und Orte, woraus sich schließen lässt, das es auch keine Objekte geben kann. Also sind die Objekte nur rein fiktiv gestaltete Dinge die du mit "unserer" Energie formst. Da es aber natürlich auch keine Objekte gibt die physisch zu erfassen sind. Dann kann dieses eine Mousepad exakt dasselbe sein ... denn diese Energie formt das gleiche Objekt aus "unserer" Energie. Und da wir alle eins sind hat also jeder alles ... bzw. einer alles. So ... ganz einfach oder ...?

Jetzt mal ernst ... das mit dem "exakt" sollte nur ein blödes wortspiel sein. Aber ich kann ja nicht ahnen, das ihr dann mit solchen Antworten kommt ...

So long 

Aero

Edith fragt: Alufolie, Pappschachtel, Eier + heisse Gpu ? Falls sowas dann ja ... falls nicht ... dann nein


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Fala du bist genau wie mein Vater :/ Der sagt auch immer sowas. Der meint dann immer: "Du hast vielleicht das gleiche, aber noch lange nicht das selbe."
> Ihr seid doch alles Nerds *g*


Jap
habs von meiner Familie geerbt



Ogil schrieb:


> Ist Fala in Wirklichkeit Hans? Und wer ist eigentlich Paul? Finden Sie es raus in der naechsten Folge "Auf Du und Du mit Deinem Computer"...


Apüh :>



Asoriel schrieb:


> hrhr, mein Mousepad trägt die selbe Bezeichnung wie das von Aero_One und sieht sich sicher auch verblüffend ähnlich. So allgemein genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Also nach dieser Antwort von dir, stempel ich dich mal als Freak ab *g* Ne aber mit sowas hab ich jetzt echt nicht gerechnet... Hast wohl zuviel langeweile was?


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> -blubb-


Bist du Aiman Abdallah? Ich hab gesagt das Galileo Mystery-Team kümmert sich darum! :>


Im Ernst: Sollte doch nur ein Witz sein -.-


----------



## Aero_one (11. Februar 2009)

Schon klar .. konnte es mir aber nich verkneifen. Warte auf mein Abendessen, und da das Wassser nichtmal ansatzweise kocht musste das jetzt einfach sein.

Edith: Kennt jemand ne halbwegs gute Seite die Jap in Eng übersetzt  ...? Müsste da was wissen und erreich mein Wörterbuch nicht ...
Ediths Ehemann : Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.freetranslation.com/


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

Moin^^,
Mein WoW hatte gestern nen Error ne datei beschädigt oder so...ja Repair exe laufen lassen die sagte ich solls neu installieren, weil der Fehler zu groß war.
So...neu installiert grad Patch von 3.0.1 auf 3.0.2 geladen (600mb) dann kam der Updater und wieder ein Error.
Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Deinen PC in die Ecke schmeißen und WoW zerstören *hrhrhrhr* Ne keine Ahnung. Was kommt denn für ein Error?


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

Waren verschiedene...sind aber nicht gespeichert :<
Vielleicht liegts am Patch? Lade mal bei 4players.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2009)

Ja dann mach halt nochmal und machn Screen vom Error. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

Ja lade grad von 4players wie gesagt vielleicht hilfts! Wenn nicht poste ich hier den error^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Februar 2009)

die Nummer sollte an sich genügen.

Wann kommt eigentlich das mit DualSpecc in WoW? Und wie ist Rappelz? Ist das mehr so ein Kinderspiel oder was gescheites?


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2009)

Arena ist unbalanced.

Dual-Spec, sollte bald kommen.


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

Komm das hier :

  Der Blizzard Updater konnte die Datei "D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Data\lichking.MPQ" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk D:\ verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte CD-ROM/DVD-ROM, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Patches. (Die betroffene Datei ist "world\maps\Northrend\Northrend_37_31.adt", und der Fehlerkode lautet 0.) Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (Converter::Load)
  Um die Installation von World of Warcraft auf Fehler zu überprüfen, klicken Sie auf "Reparieren". Das Reparaturprogramm ist in der Lage, die während des Patchvorgangs aufgetretenen Fehler zu beheben.

Repair bringts eh nicht...


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2009)

Auf www.wow-europe.com Lich King herunterladen. Wird beim herunterladen gleich installiert.


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

Gehts auch wenn ich den Wow ordner von nem Kumpel über ne Externe festplatte bekomme?


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Elda (11. Februar 2009)

ok ^^ ich versuch grad es nochmals zu updaten wenns nich klappt neh ich von meinem Kumpel die festplatte...


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2009)

_Nabend °_°_


----------



## Falathrim (12. Februar 2009)

Tach :>

Der Liebesgott-Erfolg weckt mal wieder die Sammelwut ey -.-


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2009)

_Sacht mal , wenn ich Windows Vista neu draufklatschen will..was muss ich denn beim booten drücken? Ich könnte zwar wenn ich in Windows drin bin auf den Installer klicken und Windows so installieren - aber ich will das alles von der Platte gelöscht wird , was ich aber so nicht auswählen kann °_°_


----------



## Max der Orc (12. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist das F8


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2009)

_Gut ich schau mal..iwie peinlich °_° Aber ich hab Vista noch nicht "neu" installiert.. _


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2009)

Wie ich das hasse.

Z5500, angekommen, gefreut, ausgepackt, ein Ständer von einem Lautsprecher kaputt, gleich auf den Verkäufer gegangen, angerufen.

Leider ist der telefonische Kundendienst net verfügbar, obwohl auf der Seite ganz klar und deutlich: montags-freitags 9h-17h geöffnet steht.

Dann nach weiterem lesen im FAQ steht, man soll den Hersteller anrufen, gesagt, getan. Dort wird mir am Telefon mitgeteilt, bei Transportschäden, beim Verkäufer melden... da hätt ich schon in die Luft gehen können.

Jetzt werd Ich eine E-Mail schreiben und morgen anrufen. Laut Logitech, soll man das ganze System zurück schicken, obwohl nur ein Ständer von einem Lautsprecher kaputt ist (funktonieren tut er ja)


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2009)

oha...das ist natürlich echt Mist...

@painsches: Boote von der DVD und such dir dann "Windows installieren" oder so raus. Das wählst an, dann kannst du neu partitionieren und eben auch alles löschen.


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Aloha,

sowas ist echt ärgerlich. Vorallem wenn nur so ein kleines Teil ist. Was ich ein wenig dubios finde ist, wenn dein Händler doch angibt, das er von 09.00 - 17.00 Uhr geöffnet hat ... dann müsste man doch annehmen, das er auch ein Telefon hat oder ...?

Würde aber iwie. mal versuchen Ihn erstmal iwie. zu kontaktieren bevor du das komplette System zu Ihm schickst ... wäre ja um ein vielfaches "einfacher" wenn Er dir dieses Teil dann neu zuschickt ( wenn Er sowas "auf Lager" hat) ...

Naja ... hoffe mal du kommst ohne hin und her schicken aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. kennt jemand ne effektive Methode um Hochglanz matt zu färben ...?
Hab zwar tausende Dosen mit Farben ( you dont need to know why ) ... aber ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich, das des damit so gut geht. 

Hab das prob. das beim T200 die "innenseiten" beim Monitor ein wenig nervig spiegeln ...

So long 

Aero


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2009)

mit Schleifpapier drüber. Entweder so lassen, was dann aber recht bescheiden aussieht, oder aber mit Matt-Schwarz lackieren, am besten mit einer von dir erwänten Spraydosen. Das geht schon. Wenn du so viele daheim hast, muss ich dir wohl nicht erklären, wie man damit umgeht. Am besten du nimmst den Monitor dazu auseinander. Aber durch die Aktion ist natürlich die Garantie weg.


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Naja ... das auseinander nehmen und mit Schleifpapier drüber hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bin mir zwar grade nicht sicher wie das gehen soll aber naja mal schauen ...

Blöde Frage aber ... geht des überhaupt bei den Lcd´s ...? Also klar ... was einmal zusammen gebaut wurde geht auch wieder auseinander. Aber bleiben da keine Schäden ...?

Bis jetzt hab ich noch nie n Lcd "aufgebrochen" ... mein alter Röhren Monitor hatte zB. Spreitznieten die einfach "abgebrochen" sind ( die Dinger waren so dünn, das man sofort gesehen hat, wenn iwer. am Monitor rumgebastelt hat.) 
Nicht das sowas dann auch passiert xD ...

Hmz ...


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2009)

da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...ich kann dir aber was zum Thema iPod (Classic) erzählen: Der ist so aufgebaut, dass man die Front in der Regel nur abbekommt, wenn man die Halter abbricht. Apple sieht also sofort, wenn ein eingeschickter iPod schon offen war. Apple selbst baut einfach einen neue Front für wenige Cent drauf. Wie das allerdings beim LCD ist kann ich dir nicht sagen...


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2009)

_So , bin wieder da =]

Jetzt erstmal wieder Spiele&ICQ usw. installieren.._


----------



## Wagga (12. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gut ich schau mal..iwie peinlich °_° Aber ich hab Vista noch nicht "neu" installiert.. _


Das ist vom Mainboard abghängig,
kann zur Bootreihenfolge ändern: F8,F12 oder Entf sein.
Das wird kurz beim Booten angezeigt.
Press [Taste] .... to go Setup oder ähnlich.
Meist ist es entf.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm, hab mir heut Wotlk gekauft und musste feststellen das ich das sogar noch installieren musste. Ich dachte das ich das schon habe, da ich es ja ganz normal patchen lassen hab und auch den Wotlk login screen shot hatte. >.<


----------



## Ogil (12. Februar 2009)

Ja - man kann LCDs auseinander bauen und wenn man es richtig macht bleiben auch keine bleibenden funktionellen Schaeden. Da Dir aber sicher die passenden Werkzeuge fehlen und man durch "stochern" erstmal rausfinden muss wo die "Verbinder" am Gehaeuse sitzen sieht selbiges nach dem Auseinanderbau garantiert ein wenig mitgenommen aus. Also meins ist zumindest ziemlich fransig seit ich es im Sommer auseinander genommen hatte (ein Rudel "Thunderflys" zwischen den Scheiben ist aber auch nicht lustig).


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2009)

Thunderflys? Das hab ich auch noch nie gehört...sieht laut google aus wie ein Ohrenzwicker mit Flügeln. Wo gibts denn solche Tierchen?


----------



## minimitmit (12. Februar 2009)

wie kommen die denn in deinen bildschirm?!
sonst sorge ich jetzt vor und kleb alles ab^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2009)

dann bekommst nen Hitzestau. Die Schlitze sind nicht umsonst da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (12. Februar 2009)

^^
dann bau ich haltn kasten drum herum mit nem leufter dran^^
aus plexiglas ,)


----------



## Ogil (12. Februar 2009)

Wo ein Luefter ist kann auch was reinkriechen, nicht? Und die Viecher sind halt uebel klein - so wie Eintagsfliegen. Und wenn die unter der Scheibe des Bildschirms langrennen ist das irgendwie unlustig. Man wird da so kirre beim Spielen...


----------



## minimitmit (12. Februar 2009)

kann man nicht iwelche insektizide kaufen^^
iwelche die dme bildschirm net schaden und vorsichtig in deinem zimmer verteilen^^


----------



## pampam (12. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wo ein Luefter ist kann auch was reinkriechen, nicht? Und die Viecher sind halt uebel klein - so wie Eintagsfliegen. Und wenn die unter der Scheibe des Bildschirms langrennen ist das irgendwie unlustig. Man wird da so kirre beim Spielen...



Da könnte man aber auch so nen Luftfilter vor den Lüfter machen...


----------



## minimitmit (12. Februar 2009)

nur bei mir is der ueber den ganzen bildschirm verteilt^^
hab nen sehr alten phillips^^19 zoll oder 17 glaube ich.


----------



## Desdinova (12. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wo ein Luefter ist kann auch was reinkriechen, nicht? Und die Viecher sind halt uebel klein - so wie Eintagsfliegen. Und wenn die unter der Scheibe des Bildschirms langrennen ist das irgendwie unlustig. Man wird da so kirre beim Spielen...



Kenn ich aus der Arbeit. Auf meinem TFT ist auch plötzlich ein 2x2px großes Ding aufgetaucht. Ich hab erst gedacht, das wäre ein Effekt von der Website auf der ich war. Als sich das dann allerdings in Avid, Word etc. fortgesetzt hat bin ich doch stutzig geworden. Wegscheuchen hat natürlich nichts geholfen, weil unter der Oberfläche. Daraufhin hab ich meinen Arbeitskollegen geholt, um mit ihm dann wie zwei Affen vor ner Kiste Bananen vorm Bildschirm zu sitzen. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass mein Kollege das Ding mit seinem Finger von oben rausschieben wollte. Das hat dieser "Thunderfly" (wie sie oben genannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) natürlich sofort das Leben gekostet, worauf sie aus Protest geplatzt ist. 
Seit dem hab ich einen roten Punkt auf... nein, "in" meinem Bildschirm.

Was lernt man daraus?
a) meine Geschichte is viel zu lang
b) diese Viecher lassen sich nicht hetzen


So, jetzt lass ich euch wieder allein in eurem Technik-Biergarten. Sollte mir allerdings wieder eine triviale Geschichte einfallen lass ichs euch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Februar 2009)

>.<

Sollten Mages nicht wie Mages aussehn? lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sido lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2009)

_Die Mütze is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich mit meinem Mage damals auch..aber schon ein paar Jahre her 



Naja , ich bin jetzt zu HdRO übergelaufen °_°..jaja..steinigt mich! :-(_


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Februar 2009)

Hehe, wie ist HdRO so? Hab gehört des soll net schlecht sein.

Btw, mein Mage sieht absolut zum kotzen aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2009)

_Hab nen Hüter angefangen , macht derbe Spass =]

Kannte das ja von unzähligen Test-Account-mit-Freunden-gespielte-Chars..



Von der Grafik mal ganz zu schweigen.._


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Februar 2009)

Hatte nicht HdRO die cry-engine? Oder war das für Aion geplant? Weis grad nicht.


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2009)

_k.A ist mir auch ziemlich Stulle solange es gut aussieht *g*

Btw , deine Sig ist jetzt riesig °_°



Hab auch 2 Buddycodes mit drin gehabt usw..also falls es sich mal wer laden will - einfach ne PM =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht wenn ich mal schnelleres Internet hab ^^ Hab keine lust schon wieder mehrere Tage ein Spiel runterzuladen. Aber im Moment spiel ich sowieso wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, kann es sein das Norton deutlich besser geworden ist? Hab mir heute im Mediamarkt Norton 09 Antivirus für 8&#8364; gekauft (1 Jahr lang). Es hat 3 Viren gefunden. Bei Avira Free Av hats die vorher nicht gefunden. Und systemlast braucht das Programm auch sogut wie keine. Ich kann sogar neben dem PC-Scan ohne irgendwelche bermerkbaren ruckler oder sonstiges Spielen.


----------



## Wagga (12. Februar 2009)

Was hast du den für Internet?
Ist kein DSL verfügbar?
Dann kannst du evtl. bals Glück haben die Telekom baut das Netz aus, auch ein Programmpunkt im Konjunkturparket der Regierung.


----------



## jekyll_do (12. Februar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hatte nicht HdRO die cry-engine? Oder war das für Aion geplant? Weis grad nicht.



Aion hat die Cryengine 1...keine Ahnung welche Engine Hdro hat.


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das sogenannte Bauern DSL. Sprich DSL 368. DL so 45kb/s und UL so 10kb/s. Ist nicht gerade toll. Mein Ping ist in CSS auch hart an der grenze (120). Werd öfters mal vom server gekickt. In Teamspeak ist er bei 80. Aber manche Spiele kann ich gar net Spielen weil der Ping über 500 ist. Bei wow hab ich auch nen Ping von 280 (wo mein Kollege nur 90 hat). Naja, es hällt sich in Grenzen.
Aber wenns ums Downloaden bzw. Patchen geht binn ich verloren. 1GB = ca. 6 Stunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich zur Telekom sagen kann ist: SAFTLADEN!



Mag sein das sie das Netz ausbaun... Genau!!! Sie machen das DSL in der Stadt von meinetwegen 16000 auf 24000. Die wo ländlicher liegen vergessen se sowieso. Konjunkturpakte hin oder her. Es sind doch heutzutage nur noch Gauner unterwegs. Und das ist nicht nur die Telekom. Alles was mit dem tollen Staat usw. zu tun hat. Ein Kabelanschluss (TV) würde mir ja schon reichen, um Kabel Deutschland nutzen zu können. Aber selbst das haben wir nicht. Und Sky-DSL ist zu teuer und auch nicht so schnell.


----------



## Aero_one (13. Februar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Was ich zur Telekom sagen kann ist: SAFTLADEN!



Jap ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... Hmm, da ich mir jetzt gestern nicht sicher war ob ich den Monitor so mal "einfach" ausseinanderbaue ... hab ich doch einfach mal an den Samsung Support geschrieben. Da wurde mir gesagt, das es unter Umständen vllt. möglich wäre mir einen "Schraubenplan" zu schicken, da denen das Problem bekannt ist.

Hmm überlege mir grade ob ich da "Blenden" reinklebe ... Argh -.-

Wieder die totale Bastelaktion wegen sinnlosen Designfehlern ...

Naja

So long

Aero


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hät hier mal was dass sich jeder durchlesen sollte der behauptet das AMD in Spielen langsamer ist als Intel:
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/am3-phenom-...hte-240262.html

Wenn man sich den Vergleich zwischen dem Core i7 920 und den aktuellen AMD-Cpus anschaut, bei z.b. Crysis, sieht die Leistung der Phenoms gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Klar ist der i7 920 nicht der schnellste Intel Prozessor und hängt AMD in anderen Bereichen ab, aber zum Spielen sind die X3/X4 von AMD eindeutig gut :-D


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2009)

Tja, damit hast du dir ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Man sieht ganz deutlich, dass der i7 so gut wie überall sehr viel schneller ist als die AMD-CPUs.

In Spielen mögen die AMDs vielleicht ein wenig schneller sein, der i7 920 hat aber auch "nur" 2,66Ghz. Außerdem ist es eine komplett neue Prozessorarchitektur, welche noch nicht zu 100% ausgereift ist/unterstützt wird. Die neuen PhenomII kannst du mit den alten Intel Q9xxx vergleichen. Die sind sich in etwa gleichauf, aber so schnell wie die i7 sind die AMD sicher nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Der einzigste Grund warum mein nächster PC wohl einen AMD haben wird, wird der sein das sie eindeutig günstiger sind. Genauso wie bei Grafikkarten die ATI günstiger sind. Die Leistung ist für mich nur zweitrangig. Ich hoffe mal das AMD sich noch weiter verbessert und eventuell mal Intel abhängt.


----------



## pampam (13. Februar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Was hast du den für Internet?
> Ist kein DSL verfügbar?
> Dann kannst du evtl. bals Glück haben die Telekom baut das Netz aus, auch ein Programmpunkt im Konjunkturparket der Regierung.



Hoffentlich. Laut T-online sind bei mir zwar 3000kbit/s möglich (die ich unter der Woche am Mittag bzw mitten in der Nacht habe), aber die schwankungen
sind heftig. Merkt man vorallem bei Videos: Manchmal ist ein 5 Minuten Video in ein paar Sekunden geladen und manchmal lädt es länger,
als das video geht...
Mir persönlich wären konstante 1500 bis 2000kbit/s lieber.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Tja, damit hast du dir ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Man sieht ganz deutlich, dass der i7 so gut wie überall sehr viel schneller ist als die AMD-CPUs.
> 
> In Spielen mögen die AMDs vielleicht ein wenig schneller sein, der i7 920 hat aber auch "nur" 2,66Ghz. Außerdem ist es eine komplett neue Prozessorarchitektur, welche noch nicht zu 100% ausgereift ist/unterstützt wird. Die neuen PhenomII kannst du mit den alten Intel Q9xxx vergleichen. Die sind sich in etwa gleichauf, aber so schnell wie die i7 sind die AMD sicher nicht.



Ich sag ja auch dass der i7 den Phenom in einigen Bereichen(z.b. Benchmarks/Winrar) abhängt, ich red aber nur vpn den Spielen, da hatte die X3 und X4 meist ein paar fps mehr.

Der X4 910 hat auch nur 2,6 Ghz und bringt 0,5 fps mehr als der i7 920. Und dabei hat der AMD eine TDP von 95 und der Intel 130.


Aber ich will da auch keine Diskussion anfangen, sondern wollte euch nur mal den Test zeigen. :-)


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2009)

naja, man kann hier ja ruhig diskutieren, dazu ist der Thread ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diskussionen sind okay, Flames tabu.

Wie du schon sagtest (und die Benchs es belegen) sind die AMDs in Spielen ein wenig schneller. Beim Arbeiten haben aber die i7 in der Regel die Nase vorn, und zwar gehörig.

Welches jetzt der bessere Prozessor ist? Darüber lässt sich streiten. Ich persönlich würde aber den i7 bevorzugen.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

wenn ich in geld schwimmen wuerde: i7.
wenn ich nicht viel geld hab und auf n paar hunnis verzichten kann: i7
wenn ich schueler/ azubi/ nichsotollverdienender bin: q9550 / phenom 940.
wenn ich den pc vonner steuer absetzten kann: i7
wenn ich nen echt guten pc fuer die arbeit brauch: i7

wuerd ich so sagen.
als schueler hol ich mir dann ja nen 940^^


----------



## pampam (13. Februar 2009)

Zu dem Phenom 2 920 werd ich bald etwas sagen können. Ein Freund hat sich den geholt und wir haben gestern seinen PC zusammengebaut.
Sobald er sich ne Tastatur gekauft hat (heute^^) und ich zu ihm gehe (morgen xD).


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2009)

naja, zum Phenom II 920 könnte ich dir auch jetzt schon viel erzählen, ohne dass ich ihn je in Aktion erlebt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist vergleichbar mit dem Q9550, wohl ein klein wenig langsamer. Hat demnach mehr als ausreichend Leistung, zumindest für meine Anwendungszwecke.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

hm ich denke nach benchmarks war der q9550 sogar immer besser als der 940.....
der 920 hat ja noch 4 x0,2ghz weniger. da werden auch noch einmal schlechtere werte erzielt.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich wohl ein wenig verkommen... Trotzdem, der 920 ist recht flott, vor allem für AMD-Verhältnisse.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den i7 920 und bin absolut zufrieden damit. 
Obwohl ich gestehen muss das ich die Leistung noch nicht mal annähernd ausnutzen konnte
und wohl wahrscheinlich auch in ferner Zukunft nicht werde < :


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

was ich mich frage: wieso holt man sich nen teueres i7 system, aber dann nen i7 920... nen 940er waere doch fuer den preis der anderen komponenten angemessen.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2009)

naja, ich hab bei mir einen Q9550 verbaut. Selbst den, welcher einem i7 920 unterlegen ist, bekomm ich nur mit Gewalt voll ausgelastet. Sprich Prime95. Anderweitig hab ich es noch nicht geschafft.

Einen i7 werde ich mir nicht so schnell holen, da ich dazu ein neues Mainboard/Ram brauchen würde, bei was ich jeweils recht anständige Teile verbaut habe. Außerdem, wie ich schon sagte, ich hab noch nie die volle Leistung benötigt.


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2009)

_Die nächsten Änderungen die ich vornehmen werde : QuadCore (für kommende Spiele) und vllt ende des Jahres ne neue Graka..oder vllt "schon" mit der neuen ATI-Serie.._


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Bei mir als nächste nen anderes Mainboard, meins ist echt Müll... und ne bessere Grafikkarte. Aber zu erste Monitor und Maus zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

bei mir: im maerz ganz neuer pc: phenom 940, msi dka 790gx, club 3d gtx 260 55nm. ocz reaper cl 4 800, stealxstream 600w, nzxt apollo, lg laufwerk ( ka den namen 30 euro halt^^), samsung hd502IJ

Das kommt dann ins Haus.
^^


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2009)

_Nette Zusammenstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

ja die ist ja auch sehr stark von hier beeinflusst worden^^
als erstes solltes ne 4870 werden, hab mich abe dann wegen dem plexiglas fuer die echt gut aussehende club 3d 260 216 entschieden.
ram ebenfalls. (vorher a data vitesta edition dingens).
und ausserdem solltes nen antec 900 werden ,aber das gefiel mir iwie net so gut wie das apollo^^
muhaha dann habch ja nen besseren rechner als painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich find das irgendwie lustig, wie viele Leute _*painschkes*_ falsch schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

ach pff hab mich vertippt^^ich weiß wie er heißt. ich editier das jetzt^^


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2009)

_Ach , das stört mich nicht..mich kennt ja jeder.. *angeb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw gibt´s auch nen "neues" 900er..wenn ich kein 1200er hätte würd ich das nehmen :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Wagga (13. Februar 2009)

Tippfehler passieren jedem, man ist davon  nicht geschützt.
Solang mans noch selbst merkt und verbessert, sehe ich keine Probleme.
Aus einem k wird schnell mal ein l sowie bei den anderen Tasten.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Das neue 900er hat ja mal richtig Style. Sieht wirklich extrem gut aus.

Mein Name wird auch oft falsch geschrieben. Stefanix statt Shefanix. So ist halt das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das neue 900er hat ja mal richtig Style. Sieht wirklich extrem gut aus.
> 
> Mein Name wird auch oft falsch geschrieben. Stefanix statt Shefanix. So ist halt das Leben
> 
> ...


Bei dem Namen muss man aber ehrlich gesagt an Stefan denken, tut mir leid.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Jop merke ich oft. Heiß aber Kevin und nicht Stefan. Naja was will man machen. Den Namen hab ich auch nur hier im Forum weil der noch von früher ist. Ändern geht ja leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

Alle mal bitte : 

" STEFANIX" 

in den Thread schreiben xD

haste mal nen link zum neuen?


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

lol ohne Brille les ich da , ohne witz, Stefanix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2009)

_ Klick mich!  _


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

sieht auf jeden fall besser aus als das "alte":
aber  [post="0"]Klick Mich fuern besser aussehendes Gehäuse![/post]
wieso gehtn das net-.-


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...01&agid=631

dann mach ich es halt so^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Boah, das Gehäuse finde ich persönlich hässlich.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Februar 2009)

du hast dann mal gar keinen geschmack
ne is halt geschmackssache.
ich find die konturen toll. sieht schoen fluessig und modern aus.
das 900 wirkt irgendwie so kantig.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Mir ist das Gehäuse im Grunde egal. Naja irgendwie auch nicht, brauch ja nen guten Airflow. Aber richtig gut aussehen muss es eigentlich nicht. Bloss das 900/1200 vereint für mich beides. Sehen wirklich schick aus und haben viele Lüfter. Naja.. Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

hrhr, sorry minimitmit, ich find das Gehäuse auch nicht so dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da hat eben jeder seine eigene Vorstellung und sollte das nehmen, was einem selbst am besten gefällt und nicht dem Mainstream.

@painschkes: Warum würdest du das 900 II nehmen anstatt das 1200?

edit: Hab eben ne Maus gefunden...an welche andere erinnert die mich nur? Hmmm....Klick

ach ja, noch was: Idiotentest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Weiss ich auch nicht °_°

Hm..eigentlich ist es ja nen kleineres 1200 



PS : Der Idiotentest rockt! =]_


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

hrhr, aber nicht die "Lösung" verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Zu mies -.-


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne ganz kurze Frage:
Was kann passieren, wenn ich die Timings von meinem Ram (Kingston, 800mhz, cl6) verringer und wie sollte ich vorgehen, bzw was muss ich
besonders beachten?


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Und mit 100%iger Sicherheit kann ich sagen das du drauf reingefallen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

hehe, da gibts noch so n video...hieß "how to confuse an idiot" oder so...ich such es raus, sobald ich es hab wirds natürlich gepostet.

edit:


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Gutes Video xD

/EDIT: ich werf nochmal meine Frage in den Raum:


pampam schrieb:


> Hab mal ne ganz kurze Frage:
> Was kann passieren, wenn ich die Timings von meinem Ram (2x2 GB Kingston, 800mhz, cl6) verringer und wie sollte ich vorgehen, bzw was muss ich
> besonders beachten?


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid alle so gemein zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paini ich hab noch nen Schurken Stufe 25 in HdRO... 
Aber mein PC ist zu kacke zur Zeit...der flennt ja schon bei WoW rum
Mein Bildschirm ist echt zu groß für die Schrottkiste -.-


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Welcher Server? =]

Naja , ich hab meinen 6er Hüter jetzt gelöscht und ich warte bis Shefa die Testversion geladen hat oder sich das Game richtig kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

Fala was haste denn für nen Rechner und was für n Monitor?


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

@paini:
Wie hießen die Server nomma? :> Maiar glaubsch

@Asoriel:
E4500 <- Geht
2 GB DDR2-667 <- Geht auch
Geforce 7600GSAGP <- Geht gar nicht!!!
ASRock Dual-VSTA2 <- Geht auch nicht wirklich -.-

Bildschirm halt 22"->Auflösungstod :>


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Jo , kenn ich.. =]_


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

tja da hilft wohl nur neues mb, graka und cpu^^vll noch nen 4gig kit cl4 800er


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

ui, naja das stimmt...

Falathrim ich hab hier noch nen Q6600 mit G0-Stepping rumliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem noch eine HD3870...Mainboard auch noch, irgend eins von MSI, welches genau müsste ich schauen. Ram sind wohl noch 2GB auf dem Board verbaut wenn ich mich nicht irre, wie schnell weiß ich aber auswendig auch nicht. Also fast noch ein komplettes System, nur Laufwerke, Netzteil und Gehäuse fehlt.


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Den q6600 wollte ich mir erst mit dem PC kaufen.. daraus wurde aus Geldmangel nichts-.-
@Falathrim: mit welchem Takt läuft die CPU bei dir? Ich hab auch den e4500 und hab ihn mit Standardkühler und ohne Vcore zu erhöhren
auf stabile 2x2,58 Ghz gebracht (ich glaube, es ging noch n stück höher, habs nicht weiter probiert).

/EDIT: Hier nochmal meine Frage von der letzten Seite


pampam schrieb:


> Hab mal ne ganz kurze Frage:
> Was kann passieren, wenn ich die Timings von meinem Ram (2x2 GB Kingston, 800mhz, cl6) verringer und wie sollte ich vorgehen, bzw was muss ich
> besonders beachten?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

aah, das Board von dir ist so ein "Zwitterboard" mit 775-Sockel, DDR1+DDR2 und AGP+PCI-E welcher mit nur 4 Lanes angebunden ist, richtig?

hab hier selbst noch nen Rechner mit nem AsRock 4Core Dual S-Sata II, das unterstützt auch Quads und ist soweit ich weiß ein wenig schneller.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Asoriel spars ma auf, vllt komm ich drauf zurück wenn ich mal wieder ein bischen Geld da hab :>

Need Job! -.-

Und ja, es ist ein Zwitterboard...

@pampam: Standardtakt, OC lohnt sich da nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

jopp, mach ich. Verstaubt im Schrank, und um nen Home-Server damit aufzubauen ist mir die CPU zu schade. Und braucht zu viel Strom.


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @pampam: Standardtakt, OC lohnt sich da nicht.



War das jetzt gemeint wie "Ist schon gut genug" oder eher "bringt auch nichtmehr viel"?
Ich meine nicht den Takt, sondern z.B. die cl.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

pampam er bezog das glaube ich auf die CPU, nicht auf dem Ram.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Ich beschreibe meinen Rechner mal in Grundzügen:

Ich schalte ihn an, er fährt hoch...
macht ne Festplattenkontrolle...
kackt ab...
fährt nomma hoch...
braucht einige Zeit zum Laden vom Desktop->kein Problem...
ich bin aufm Desktop->kein Problem...
ich fange an zu zocken->10-30 fps->geht grad so
nach 2 Stunden stürzt das Game ab oder geht auf den Desktop->wenn ich wieder versuche ins Game zu kommen->PC-Absturz ...
wenn ich Pech habe, stürzt mein Graka-Treiber ab und ich plötzlich ne Auflösung von 400x300 (geschätzt)->Restart...
vielleicht hab ich mal Glück und mein Rechner stürzt laaange nicht ab...
Luft wird scheiße->Fenster auf->Winter->kühle Luft (gut für den PC)...
Denkste, auf einmal geht mein Rechner voll ab, ich flieg auf den Desktop, die Rechnerauslastung steigt auf 100% und es öffnen sich bis ich das Fenster 4 Minuten zu habe pausenlos Fehlermeldungen...

Mein Rechner ist der erste Computer der KÄLTE nicht verträgt!!!


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Achso...
Aber kann mir keiner kurz erklären, was beim verringern der Timings passieren kann und auf was man besonders achten muss?
Dass ich jetzt nicht gleich von 6 auf 3 runter geh ist klar xD aber ich will halt kein (zu großes) Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hehe, Fala... wird echt Zeit das du dir nen anderen Rechner kaufst. So schlimm war nichtmal mein Alter. Der ist nur im Sommer immer abgeschmiert.

@painschkes. Also ich bin irgendwie enttäuscht. Hatte jetzt den DL von HdRO laufen über Nacht und dacht wenn ich ausmache, also den Rechner, kann ich einfach weitermachen. Naja... falsch gedacht. Darf jetzt nochmal von vorne laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub ich hätte mir keine Rohlinge sondern das Spiel kaufen sollen gestern *g*


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

damit kenn ich mich nicht aus, sry.

@Falathrim: Rechner mal neu aufsetzen?


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Hm , aber du lädst es nochmal? <3 _


----------



## Wagga (14. Februar 2009)

Bei einem APG-System würde ich auch ein Upgrade machen, ist wirtschaftlich das beste.
Dieses noch aufzurüsten ist Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen.
Neues: Mobo z.B.: AsusP5Q
Ein Intel 2 Quad 9450 oder Duo 8600
Eine 4870/4850 oder 260/280.
Eine 4-GB Kit DDR2-800er.
Festplatte vom alten?
Netzteil vom alten ?
Gehäuse vom alten?
CPUkühler nach wahl.
Der Boxed hört sich an wie Flughafen oder der Eurofighterstart triffts eher.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, painschkes. Ich lad grad nochmal. Bin immerhin schon bei 8%. Heute Abend so gegen 11/12Uhr sollte es fertig sein.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Pscht Wagga:

Ih hab a biserl Ahnung von Computern, trotzdem danke :>


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Mal so ne Frage: Könnte ich meinen Fernseher an den Rechner anschließen, und den dann als 2. Monitor verwenden? Wenn ja, brauche ich dafür irgendwelche teure Kabel oder so?

Und noch was: Was ist eigentlich die native Auflösung bei einem 17"? Hab im Moment 1240 x 1024. Aber glaube die ist bei 19".


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

du meinst wohl 1280x1024? Die native Auflösung ist bei einem TFT immer die maximal einstellbare und somit auch die schärfste. Bei dir ist die native daher 1280x1024. Bei manch anderen 17"-Monitoren ist sie nur 1024x768.

Fernseher kannst du natürlich an den PC anschließen, normal liegen passende Kabel der Grafikkarte bei, nur sind die immer ein wenig kurz.


----------



## Wagga (14. Februar 2009)

Jeder Bildschirm hat eine bestimmte Anzahl an Pixeln (native Einstellung)
Du kannst aus einem 1680x1050er 20" TFT keine 1920x1200 (22") herausholen.
Das geht leider technisch nicht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ja keinen TFT sondern ne Röhre. Macht das einen Unterschied?

Werd gleich mal schauen ob Kabel dabei waren.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

ja klar, bei ner Röhre macht das nen Unterschied. Bei einer Röhre werden die einzelnen Bildpunkte via "Lichtstrahl" an die Mattscheibe geschossen, beim TFT hast winzige "Leuchtpunkte". Bei ner Röhre kann der Lichtstrahl immer enger schießen, beim TFT geht aber nicht mehr, da einfach nicht mehr "Leuchtpunkte" verbaut wurden.

Nimm bei einer Röhre am besten die Auflösung, welche dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Achso, als kann ich bei meiner Röhre einfach irgendwas nehmen. Gut zu wissen. 

Ich bleibe dann mal bei 1280 x 1024. Wollte nur wissen ob es ne Auflösung speziell für 17" gibt. Bald hab ich endlich nen 22". Kann ich eigentlich 3 Bildschirme anschließen ohne mir dieses TripleHead2Go kaufen zu müssen? Weil an meiner Karte sind 3 Anschlüsse, 2 Normale und ein runder.


----------



## Wagga (14. Februar 2009)

Der Unterschied ist.

Beim CRT ist es wie beim Fernseher.
Ein Lichtstrahl wird an eine Röhre geschossen und dann an die Glasscheibe weitergeleitet man sieht das Bild.

Beim TFT gibts es schiedenfarbige Flüssigkristalle die es in den Grundfarben jeweils gibt Rot/Blau/Grün.
Sie schalten sich je nach dem ob sie benötigt werden an oder aus.
So entsteht das Bild.
Die Flüssigkristalle werden damit elektrisch geladen und sind so flüssig.
Falls was falsch ist, bitte korrigieren, ich habe mich vor langer Zeit damit mal beschäftigt, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob alles so stimmt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Ogil (14. Februar 2009)

Ja - ein Roehrenbildschirm ist wie ein Roehrenfernseher - nur koennen bei einen Bildschirm halt verschiedene Aufloesungen dargestellt werden, was beim Fernseher fest eingestellt ist. Allerdings sind auch keine beliebigen Aufloesungen moeglich, sondern es gibt ein Maximum (technische Begrenzungen was die Roehre halt darstellen kann - wahrscheinlich bedingt durch die Fokusierung usw.).

Bei einem TFT gibt es halt quasi Pixel die an/aus geschaltet werden koennen. Ideal ist es da die native Aufloesung des TFTs zu benutzen, da dann quasi ein Aufloesungspixel einem Pixel des TFTs entspricht. Nutzt man eine niedrigere Aufloesung wird interpoliert. Hoehere Aufloesungen sind nicht moeglich, weil das minimal Darstellbare eben 1 Pixel ist.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Habs jetzt mal probiert. Das Kabel was meiner Karte beiliegt ist ja viel zu kurz. Reicht grad mal von der Karte bis zum oberen Ende vom Case... Dann wart ich halt bis ich endlich meinen anderen Bildschirm hab. 

Ich hatte das bei meinem Bildschirm schonmal, das ich ne Auflösung von 2. . . x 1 . . . einstellen konnte. Weiss nicht mehr genau wie hoch. Auf jedenfall durfte ich dann die ganze Zeit mein Bild nach oben/unten bzw. links/rechts scrollen. Fand ich irgendwie lustig, aber zum dauerhaften nutzen war das nichts.



Gibts eigentlich ein Programm, das selbständig Dateien von Servern lädt? Also so das ich nicht immer FF anlassen muss. Halt das ich zum Beispiel wie jetzt HdRO von Gamershell mit einem anderen Programm laden kann. Am besten wäre es, das wenn ich den Rechner ausmache und irgendwann wieder an, das der Download einfach weitergeführt wird. War bei FF jetzt leider nicht so und ich durft bei HdRO heut nochmal anfangen.


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Dein neuer Avatar ist cool Shefa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie sieht´s aus mit HdRO? :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm HdRO ist grad eben bei 43% angekommen. Wird wohl wirklich um exakt 24Uhr fertig so wie es aussieht. Dann nur noch entpacken, installieren und loszocken. Freu mich schon richtig darauf.

Welches Avatar meinst du? Das jetzt geändert oder das alte von vor ein paar Minuten? *g*


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den hier =]





Na dann warten wir mal bis 24Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Achso den. Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich so alle 6 Stunden mein Avatar ändern. Hab jetzt knapp 200 auffem Rechner die ich gut finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit 24 Uhr wird sogar ziemlich genau stimmen. 6 Stunden 13 Minuten noch und es ist jetzt grade 17:47 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:/Edit: Das mit 24Uhr könnte eventuell doch nichts werden. Hab auf einmal nur noch 130Kb/s Download anstatt 230... Hoffe das legt sich wieder.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

hrhr - nachdem der Download bei mir fertig war, musste ich noch von ca. 22:00 bis 13:30 am nächsten Tag patchen. Wollte dich damit nur ermutigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann FF auch, du musst vor dem ausschalten nur Pause drücken beim Download. Ansonsten gibt es ein FF-Plugin namens "DownloadThemAll!" was ich auch nutze.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Achso auf Pause drücken... Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können *g*

Also der Installer ist von Buch 14. Muss ich da dann wirklich noch soviel patchen? Sind immerhin schon 7,6GB.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2009)

hmm...bei welchem Stand ich war weiß ich leider nichtmehr...tut mir Leid. Installiert hab ich es auch nichtmehr, daher kann ich dir auch die Endgröße nicht sagen.

edit: meine Version auf einem sehr frühen Stand, ich hab nämlich die CD aus den Buffed-Mag genommen. Ich glaub, die war im ersten veröffentlichten Buffed-Mag drin, also schon recht alt.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Na denn will ich mal hoffen das ich jetzt nicht wie ein Wahnsinniger noch patchen muss. 53% hab ich jetzt von HdRO. Okay jetzt 54%. Finds irgendwie schlimm, der Speed geht immer weiter runter. Jetzt nur noch 90Kb/s.


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Mein Ordner ist grad 11.4GB gross _


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Scheiße verdammte ey... Dachte pausier ich mal den Download das ich was anderes Online spielen kann. Drück Pause. Will wieder anmachen. NIX IST! Darf den ganzen Kram nochmals von vorne laden. Heulen könnte ich. 

Es hat nicht reinzufällig jemand nen Rapidshare Premium-Account? Von da kann ich mir HdRO dann in 5 Parts runterladen. Als nicht Premium sinds 46...


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Hast du keine möglichkeit das Spiel mit nem Torrentclienten zu saugen? Wär warscheinlich einfacher.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Also auf der Page von denen gibts die Möglichkeit nicht. Da stehen nur diese Möglichkeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solangsam keine Lust mehr. Und Geld ist mir im Laden zu kaufen hab ich auch nicht mehr. Muss ich wohl bis nächsten Monat warten :/


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2009)

_Hm , reicht denn da nen 3 Tage Premium-Account? _


----------



## pampam (14. Februar 2009)

Kann mir keiner was zu den Ramtimings sagen, oder wurde meine Frage einfach nur übersehen?^^


pampam schrieb:


> Hab mal ne ganz kurze Frage:
> Was kann passieren, wenn ich die Timings von meinem Ram (2x2 GB Kingston, 800mhz, cl6) verringer und wie sollte ich vorgehen, bzw was muss ich
> besonders beachten?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Sicher reicht da nen 3Tage-Account. Aber ich bin im Moment Pleite *g*. Hät ja sein können das jemand einen hat.

Edit: Also nen Torrent zu HdRO finde ich nicht. Wenn jemand einen hat, bitte Bescheid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

Mal ne andre Frage:
passt nen phenom 940 auf nen am3 board?
dann hol ich mir sofort eins, um spaeter net so viel zum aufruesten ausgeben zu muessn.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nein er passt nicht drauf.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

och manno^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Oh, mist falsches Forum xD


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

so: bin ma "afk" mathe lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kack logarythmen , exponentialfunktionen und kreisflaechenberechnung-.-


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Das ist einfach. Mathe allgemein ist viel zu leicht. Aber Have Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

ja wenn man aufpasst ( hab ich von klassen 1-8 gemacht) , isses einfach. wennes nich tust nicht^^hatte bis klasse acht jede arbeit 1+ ( kein witz).
danach nur gelabert usw und dann immer 2-3-.-
aber ich lern jetzt fuer dienstag, dann kriegch die 1-2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich passe nie auf im Unterricht. Aber Mathe brauch ich das auch nicht. Viel zu einfach der ganze Kram.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

dann hab ich was fuer dich^^
gegeben sind die punkte 1/30 und 2/9 , also:
30= b* a hoch 1
9= b*a hoch 2

wie komm ich dann auf die gleichung 100*0,3 hoch x?

war ne aufgabe in der letzten arbeit^^
will die endlich mal kapiern.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Jo sag ich dir gleich. Muss grad spammen.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

mach mal schnell^^
wills endlich wissen


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Achja, erklären werde ich dir das nicht. Erklären konnte ich noch nie.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

schreib einfach ne rechnung^^
die 2 ausgangsrechnungen sind gegeben.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich... das "hoch x" am Ende verwirrt mich grad nen bisschen.


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

so ich schreib dir mal die aufgabe:
Die Glastuer eines Mikrowellenherdes soll die Strahlung ( elektromagnetische Wellen) aus dem Inneren dämpfen. Je nach Glasdicke ergeben sich unterschiedliche Dämpfungswerte S in %.

a) Stelle den Zusammenhang zwischen Glasdicke d und Dämpfungsfaktor S in einer Formel da.
   Dabei war ne tabelle:

D in mm : 1 / 2 / 3
S in %: 30 / 9 / 2,7

dadruch ergab sich die gleichung 30= b * a hoch 1 und 9= b* a hoch 2 (und 2,7 = b* a hoch 3).





sooooo.
jetzt erklaer mal, wie ich auf b= 100 und a= 0,3 komm : 100* 0,3 hoch x ( x is die dicke da)


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

ich depp habs:
mann muss die strahlungsprozentwerte da immer teilen:
also 9:30 oder 2,7:9
dann kommt da o,3 raus, das man in 30= b*a hoch 1 einsetzt.
was 30=b *0,3  ergibt. dann äquivalenzumformung: 30:0,3 = 100.
lol ich war schneller shefanix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Februar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner was zu den Ramtimings sagen, oder wurde meine Frage einfach nur übersehen?^^



Was willst du denn wissen


----------



## minimitmit (14. Februar 2009)

ob er von cl6 auf cl5 oder cl4 oder sowas kommt.
war ne seite davor.^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Oh, hast es ja schon, hatte dich voll vergessen.^^


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

boah ich hab grade ne phase in der ich alles check^^
schnapp dirn snickers hat wohl gewirkt^^
jetzt nur noch morgen lösungen mit kumpel vergleichen und zur not seine mutter ( lehrerin) anpumpen


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Oha, seine Mutter ist deine Lehrerin. Auch mal lustig.


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

nein eine lehrerin^^
boah das waer ja die haerte
einer aussem fussball hatn vater als lehrer an unsrer schule ( er geht aber da net hin^^).
ders richtig beh*****^^
hach: es gibt schon richtig behinderte lehrer, so wie unsre chemielehrerin:
schreibt in 3 wochen 4 test.
^^hab 3 4 2 und den letzten wahrscheinlich 4 oder 5^^
und durschnitt der klasse is 4,8 rofl


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Uih, seid ihr aber ne gute Klasse. Aber Lehrer die man nicht mag gibts immer. Find dich mit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zwar jetzt nichts gefunden, was darauf schließen lässt, um welchen Speicher es sich handelt, aber oft ist hier noch einiges möglich ja. Von CL6 auf CL4 allerdings eher weniger. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob der Ram vom Takt her innerhalb seiner Spezifikation läuft, oder eh schon darüber. Wenn er übertaktet ist, dann muss man tendenziell mit den Timings eher noch oben. Was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, weil eigentlich nur die effektive Latenz interessant ist.

Also:

2 x CL / effektiver Takt des Rams * 1000 = effektive Latenz in ns

Probier es einfach aus. Wenn es zuviel ist, dann findest du dich in einer Reboot-Schleife wieder oder das System kackt im laufenden Betrieb ab. Dann stellst du halt einfach wieder zurück. Solang du nicht an der Spannung drehst, ist das unproblematisch. Allerdings wäre mit erhöhter Spannung evtl. auch eine bessere Case Latency möglich.


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

ja aber den , sry sie,  mag wirklich niemand. sogar die strebers ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) net^^


edit: so bin mal weg pennen^^
hab von 10 bis halb 1 jetzt mathe gelernt un dmrogen nich kurz mitm freund.
hoffe mal die arbeit klappt^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

So lad mir jetzt HdRO in 41 Teilen von Rapidshare. Also bin ich irgendwann demnächst auch fertig damit. Bloss muss dann ja immer 15 Minuten warten bis zur nächsten Datei T_T


----------



## Falathrim (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So lad mir jetzt HdRO in 41 Teilen von Rapidshare. Also bin ich irgendwann demnächst auch fertig damit. Bloss muss dann ja immer 15 Minuten warten bis zur nächsten Datei T_T


Mal bei Freunden rumfragen? Oder im Zweifel ein paar DVDs von Leuten von hier ausm Forum zuschicken lassen?

Ich hab nix für HdRO bezahlt, hat mir ein Typ geschenkt, hier aus dem Buffed-Forum
Im Ernst, hat mir den Code geschickt.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Hmm. Also von meinen Freunden aussem Reallife spielt keiner HdRO. An zuschicken hab ich auch schon gedacht, dauert aber zulange.

Wie einfach umsonst? Das komplette Spiel... ist ja mal nett von ihm. Ich werds mir aber auch noch kaufen wenns mir gefällt. Darum möchte ich es ja testen aber ohne den Installer auffem Rechner gehts nicht.


----------



## Taikunsun (15. Februar 2009)

ich will auch HDRO kostenlos spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja nach PC Welt soll angeblich Windows7 kurz vor der fertigstellung (sehr weit) sein....


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

dann is fuer mich sparen angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine ganez kohle geht ja schon bald fuern komplett neuen PC +war gamecard+ headset drauf-.-


----------



## pampam (15. Februar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar jetzt nichts gefunden, was darauf schließen lässt, um welchen Speicher es sich handelt, aber oft ist hier noch einiges möglich ja. Von CL6 auf CL4 allerdings eher weniger. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob der Ram vom Takt her innerhalb seiner Spezifikation läuft, oder eh schon darüber. Wenn er übertaktet ist, dann muss man tendenziell mit den Timings eher noch oben. Was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, weil eigentlich nur die effektive Latenz interessant ist.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Wird der Speicher wärmer, wenn ich die Latenzen verringer, oder erst, wenn ich die Spannung erhöhe (was ich nicht vorhabe)?

/EDIT: Wie sollte mein erster Schritt aussehen?
 Meine jetztigen Werte sind:
   CAS Latency: 6
   RAS to CAS Delay: 6
   RAS Precharge: 6
   Cycle Time: 18

Sollte ich überall eins runter gehen, oder eins nach dem anderen?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix das mit dem 15min warten kannst du überbrücken, in dem du einfach deinen Router neu startest. Hast du eine dynamisch vergebene IP bekommst du dadurch eine neue und kannst direkt wieder laden.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Dumm nur das ich damit meinen Vater und meinen Bruder ziemlich ärgern würd wenn alle paar Minuten das Internet kurz ausgeht. Bin schon am überlegen da eben 3 Taga Premium zu machen, bloss ich hab kein Geld also kann ich das auch schon wieder vergessen...

Naja, vielleicht bin ich ja bis morgen Abend fertig. Hab ja nur noch 12 Tage Testzeit auf meinem Account jetzt :/


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

kannst dir ja wieder nen neuen Testacc machen. Und wie man das mit rapidshare andersweitig umgehen konnte stand in der aktuellen Chip, ich suchs eben raus und editier es dann.


edit: jDownloader nennt sich das wohl...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte das eigentlich mit dem Test-Acc machen, wenn ich den dann zu nem richtigen Umwandel bekommt painschkes nen Gutschein von Amazon oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Toll Router neugestartet und was ist: 


"Derzeit laden viele Benutzer Dateien herunter. Bitte versuchen Sie es in 2 Minuten noch einmal oder werden Sie Premium-Mitglied

Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieser Server innerhalb der nächsten 2 Minuten nicht mehr prüfen wird, ob Rechnerkapazität für den Download zur Verfügung steht. Der Fairness halber bekommen alle dieselben Chancen. Sie hatten vor 29 Sekunden Ihren letzten Versuch."


Ist doch alles gegen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

haste keinen freund oder bekannten oder nachbarn, der die DVD hat?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich kennen nichtmal einen im RL der überhaupt HdRO spielt. Also nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

schule?^^
da gibts bestimmt so n paar nerds , die das rumliegen haben.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Klar... ich geh durch die Schule und frag erstmal jeden ob der HdRO zockt oder was? Kann ich gleich versuchen ne Durchsage zu machen.


Edit: Hab mir das jDownloader jetzt geholt. Bloss wo start ich das? Installiert hab ichs.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Februar 2009)

Weiss jemand ob man mit 15 schon zur Cebit rein kommt, im Abg steht:

Kinder und Jugendliche haben bis zum Alter von 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung Erwachsener Zutritt zur Messe.

Heisst das das man erst mit 16 rein kommt, oder das man schon ab 15 rein kommt?


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Ahoj... Mir tat sich heute nochmal ne andere Frage auf und zwar zum Buffed-IRC Channel.
Mit meinem alten Rechner bin ich immer über Opera reingegangen, was ich eigentlich gerne auch beibehalten würde. Jetzt hab ich mir heut gedacht, ach richtest das doch einfach mal wieder ein. Dabei bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass die Einstellungen dieselben sind, aber irgendwie funkts nicht. Muss ich außerhalb noch irgendwelche Ports öffnen oder sowas?
Habe keine Ahnung, woran es liegt =(

Grüssle


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Sry für den Doppelpost, hab die Frage eben nicht realisiert..



Hans schrieb:


> Kinder und Jugendliche haben bis zum Alter von 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung Erwachsener Zutritt zur Messe.



Wörtlich übernommen heißt das, dass du alleine erst ab 16 reinkommst, unter 16 nur, wenn jemand über 18 dabei ist.
Wie genau das kontrolliert wird, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Wagga (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klar... ich geh durch die Schule und frag erstmal jeden ob der HdRO zockt oder was? Kann ich gleich versuchen ne Durchsage zu machen.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hab mir das jDownloader jetzt geholt. Bloss wo start ich das? Installiert hab ichs.



Mach ne Durchsage: Alle Nerds die HDRO zocken bitte umgehend im *Sekretariat *melden.
Dringend *g*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Würd bestimmt gut kommen. Werden auch nur die reagieren die 1. wissen was "Nerd" heisst und 2. was HdRO ist. Aber ich bezweifle das ich das machen darf. Obwohl, die Sekretärin ist immer nett, ich glaub ich frag morgen mal einfach xD


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Februar 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Sry für den Doppelpost, hab die Frage eben nicht realisiert..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher? Ich würde daraus nur entnehmen das man mit 14 nicht rein kommt mit 15 aber schon.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich würde aber auch sagen das du erst ab 16 alleine reindarfst. Alles unter 16 nur mit nem Erwachsenen, also jemandem der 18 oder älter ist.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch sagen das du erst ab 16 alleine reindarfst. Alles unter 16 nur mit nem Erwachsenen, also jemandem der 18 oder älter ist.


Verfluchte scheisse.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Das reinkommen ist aber trotzdem einfach. Ich und nen paar Freunde hatten das auch mal. Wir haben dann halt einfach irgendwenn der ganz nett aussah gefragt ob er mit uns zusammen reingeht. Hat geklappt und wir durften rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2009)

_Auch wieder da , war bei nem bekannten Rechner wieder flott machen..

@Shefa - ich hab nochn 2ten Buddy-Key - also keine Sorge wegen der Spielzeit =]_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Hattest ja wenigstens keine Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja passt schon, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne mal lospielen. Hab jetzt 5  von 41 Dateien fertig. Das 6. ist bei 73% und er lädt fleißig mit 29Kb/s. Also Dauer steht bei: 72 Stunden 59 Minuten und 40 Sekunden. Hoffe das es nochmal schneller wird :/


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

jaja, rapidshare ist ja bekannt für den High-Speed. Zumindest bei nicht-Mitgliedern. Ich mach hier jetzt aber mal keine Werbung und sage, dass UseNext so schnell ist, dass die Leitung glüht.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist auch noch nen anderes Problem bei Rapidshare. Der Download ist "laggy". Soll heißen: Wenn ich was runterlade, lädt er immer nur mal 2 - 3 Sekunden, dann Pause für mehrere Sekunden und dann gehts wieder weiter. Halt so komisch irgendwie, es geht halt nicht durchgehend. Ziemlich nervig wenn ich so auf den Balken gucke. Da steht dann vielleicht mal "20 Minuten verbleidend", aber durch die ständigen Pausen etc. werden es dann gut schonmal 40 Minuten bis hin zu einer Stunde. Find das ein bisschen mysteriös. Das UseNext schneller ist, weiss ich. Aber da es dort kein HdRO gibt werd ich bei Rapidshare bleiben müssen.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich würde daraus nur entnehmen das man mit 14 nicht rein kommt mit 15 aber schon.



Ich wüsste nicht, warum sie dann 15 nehmen sollten. 16 ist ja reguläres Alter für sowas, die Formulierung ist etwas unglücklich. Aber ich denke, dass "einschließlich 15 Jahren" damit gemeint ist


----------



## pampam (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Find das ein bisschen *mysteriös.*



Wozu gibts das Team von Galileo Mystery? Die beantworten auch noch die Frage, was die Illuminaten damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

ich denke auch. Es wird so sein, dass man erst alleine hinein darf, wenn man denn tatsächlich schon 16 ist. Mit 15 eben nur in Begleitung.


----------



## Wagga (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch noch nen anderes Problem bei Rapidshare. Der Download ist "laggy". Soll heißen: Wenn ich was runterlade, lädt er immer nur mal 2 - 3 Sekunden, dann Pause für mehrere Sekunden und dann gehts wieder weiter. Halt so komisch irgendwie, es geht halt nicht durchgehend. Ziemlich nervig wenn ich so auf den Balken gucke. Da steht dann vielleicht mal "20 Minuten verbleidend", aber durch die ständigen Pausen etc. werden es dann gut schonmal 40 Minuten bis hin zu einer Stunde. Find das ein bisschen mysteriös. Das UseNext schneller ist, weiss ich. Aber da es dort kein HdRO gibt werd ich bei Rapidshare bleiben müssen.



Sag mal Bescheid wieviele sich auf die Durchsage melden *g*
Und die die Sekretärin auf diese reagiert.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Erstmal hoffen das die mich auch die Durchsage machen lässt. Aber ich frag erstmal alle Leute von denen ich weiss das die den gazen Tag lang zocken.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

willst du echt in der Schule ne Durchsage machen, bei der du alle HdRO-Spieler aufforderst, sich irgendwo zu treffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Die sollen dann entweder zum Sekretariat oder zu meiner Klasse kommen. Aber glaube nicht das ich das machen darf.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

wow, ich hab mit meinem Post am Anfang der Seite die 100. Seite des Threads eröffnet. Jubiläum!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, und ich war bei den 3000 vom Nachtschwärmer LIVE und in Farbe dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Lade grad mit jDownload und wollt mal schauen wie weit der ist. Naja hab mich ziemlich erschrocken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiss jemand was das für Fehler sein können?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

ne, das Programm kenn ich nicht, sorry. Aber ich wunder mich eh schon die ganze Zeit, warum du dir nicht das ganze Spiel auf einmal lädst?!


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich lad mir das ganze Spiel nicht auf einmal weil ich meinen Rechner nicht über 24 Stunden anlassen kann. Aufgrund meiner Eltern halt. Und pausieren geht nicht. Habs ja getestet. Gestartet, auf Pause gedrückt, FF beendet, Restart vom Rechner, wollte Download wieder anmachen... Fehler :/


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

mit DownloadThemAll! geht das aber. Zumindest bei mir klappts.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du mir sagst wo es das gibt wäre ich dir sehr verbunden. Hab das gestern nicht gefunden.


----------



## minimitmit (15. Februar 2009)

kauf dir doch einfach dann das spiel^^
installier es , teste weiter und zur not verkaufste den key.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich würds mir ja kaufen, habe aber kein Geld im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ah... habs gefunden. Heisst DownThemAll. Versuchs jetzt mal damit.

Edit: Damit gehts auch nicht. Der zeigt mir schon beim schließen an als Meldung das der Download nicht wieder aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2009)

DownThemAll, nicht DownloadThemAll, du hast Recht, sorry. Wie gesagt, bei mir funktionierts. Ich nehm beim Downloaden nicht den "One-Click"-Download oder wie der heißt, sondern den "großen" wo das DTA-Fenster aufgeht.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2009)

Aggressiv weil ich den Liebesgott-Titel nicht habe...nur 2 Bonbon-Tüten bekommen, bis auf ein Herz alle bekommen

GM-Flame :>


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem DownThemAll geht wohl nur bei bestimmten Seiten/Servern. Jetzt klappts auch soweit, nur wenn ich direkt in das Fenster klicke, also da wo steht wie lange noch etc. schmiert mir mein FF ab :/ Teilweise sogar schon beim starten von dem Programm.

/Edit: So verdammter Mist... Geht wieder nicht mehr. 404-Fehler :/ Kann mir jemand von euch seine DVD oder CD's schicken?^^


----------



## minimitmit (16. Februar 2009)

boah ich krieg grade voll den kollaps^^
morgen mathe arbeit, donnerstag deutsch, heute deutsch analyse schreiben,...
und dann kommt mein oller bruder , der mir ordentlich kohle schuldet und meint, dass er es erst im april damit hinbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am anfang hiesses noch weihnachten *hust*
dann wirds wohl erstmal mit dem pc was im april...
kommt da eigentlich der phenom 2 945?
dann hol ich mir den direkt.


----------



## painschkes (16. Februar 2009)

_Ich kann wieder REDEN! Also im TS..endlich nen neues HS geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2009)

Cool, und zur Feier des Tages schickst du mir deine HdRO DVD's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Februar 2009)

_Dann müsst ich ja zur Post ~.~

Mal schaun ob ich morgen Zeit hab..schreib mir Daten per PM =]_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2009)

Joa, kann ich machen. Kannst von mir aus auch brennen *g* Daten kommen gleich.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

was hast für n Headset gekauft?


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2009)

_ Klick mich!  


Hatte eigentlich vor mir auch das Sennheiser 151 zu holen , aber leider sind die Kopfhöhrer zu klein für mich :-/_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

nett nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte am Anfang auch, dass die Ohrmuscheln zu klein wären, aber das PC151 ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2009)

_Naja , ich hatte es auf und nur so halb auf den Ohren - leider.. :-/

Bin mit meinem aber auch zufrieden =]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

gut gut, dann passts ja. Ich will meins jedenfalls nichtmehr hergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern ist mir mein Mainboard kaputt gegangen...einfach so, ohne dass ich was gemacht hab... (Asus Rampage Formula).

Ich bin jetzt echt am überlegen, ob ich nochmal ein 775er-Board nehmen soll oder direkt zu 1366 wechseln...ich bin echt kurz davor, ein Rampage II Extreme, nen i7 920 und 8GB OCZ DDR3-1333Kit zu bestellen...sind dann aber auch mal eben 600&#8364;...andererseits nochmal ein Board für 250&#8364; für "alte" Technik ist auch Schwachsinn. Naja, mal sehen. Für meine bisherige CPU+Ram hab ich nen Abnehmer, da würd ich nochmal 200&#8364; bekommen, das sind dann trotzdem 400&#8364;. Was würdet Ihr dann von der Zusammenstellung halten? Folgendes wäre dann verbaut:

i7 920
Rampage II Extreme
8GB DDR3 1333Mhz OCZ
HIS 4870x2
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850W


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> i7 920
> Rampage II Extreme
> 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz OCZ
> HIS 4870x2
> Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850W


Nur wenn du wirklich übertakten willst gut. Ansonsten raus geschmissenes Geld (M


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

ja, hab ich vor. Welches 1366er-Board wäre ansonsten noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2009)

_Asus P6T Deluxe / GigaByte GA-EX58-UD5


Und wenn du zZ. wirklich das Geld dafür hast wird ich gleich darauf umsteigen.. was anderes lohnt sich nicht wirklich.. :-)



Aber , 8GB Kit ist auch übertrieben..vllt eher 6GB? 3x2GB.. zB :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Falathrim (17. Februar 2009)

Du Armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Garantie mehr auf dem Board? Weil das lohnt sich mal so gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

naja, die Teile welche ich oben hingeschrieben habe, hat mein Kollege eben im Moment im Shop. Normaler Verkaufspreis liegt bei insgesammt 812&#8364;, ich bekomm es aber für 600&#8364;. Wir beide haben als Hobby RC-Modellbau, da kümmer ich mich um sein Auto sollte was kaputt sein, dadurch gleicht sich das aus.

Das P6T-Deluxe hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber ich wollte ein wenig tiefer in die OC-Welt einsteigen, da wird das Rampage II Extreme schon eher geeignet sein. Beim Ram hab ich so meine Zweifel...das Rampage II Extreme unterstützt max. 1333Mhz, der von dir taktet mit 1600. 
Ich muss mir das alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ist doch ne Menge Geld. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine andere Meinung dazu. Trotzdem Danke schonmal.

edit: Doch doch, hab noch Garantie auf das Board. Nur hab ich das Angebot bekommen, das was ich für das Board bezahlt hab "gutschreiben" zu lassen und für ein anderes Board/was ganz anderes "einzulösen".  
Wenn ich mir das gerade so überleg...hmm...200&#8364; hat das Rampage Formula gekostet. 200&#8364; wollte mein Nachbar für meinen Q9550+Ram bezahlen...600&#8364; würde mich der Spaß kosten, abzüglich die vorhin genannten 400&#8364; bin ich "nur" bei 200&#8364;...wow


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du für alles "nur" 200€ zahlen musst, würde ich das aufjeden fall nehmen. Wenn man mal so überlegt was du sonst dafür zahlen müsstest. Warum willst du eigentlich den i720 übertakten? Ich glaube nichtmal das dein Q9550 überhaupt jemals auf 100% Auslastung war. Außer mit Prime95. Aber sonst hat der i720 doch mehr als genug Leistung oder nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

klar, du hast vollkommen Recht, aber irgendwie packt mich der Reiz immer nochmehr rauszuholen des öfteren mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss das auch alles nochmal mit dem absprechen dem der Shop gehört. Sollte es aber darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich 400€ bezahlen muss und noch 200€ von meinem Nachbar bekomme werd ich denk ich mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Achso, na denn. Brauchst dann nicht sogar einen neuen Lüfter der auf einen 1366er-Board passt? Oder passen die, die bei 775 passen auch auf die neuen? Nicht das du nachher noch ohne Lüfter dastehst *g*. 
So ein Glück wie du hätte ich auch gern, Teile so günstig zu bekommen. Naja man kann nicht alles im Leben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

Moin,
Wollte mal fragen wie man seinen Ram testen kann ob er defekt ist oder so.
Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Memtest86 hieß das glaube ich.

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

Memtest86 ist da empfehlenswert.

Klick mich


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Kein Problem. 

Ich war schneller Asoriel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hrhr


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

hm...soll ich mir was laden und dann noch extra auf cd brennen oder was? -_-


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Genau so siehts aus. Glaube dann etnweder im abgesicherten Modus das ganze starten, oder sogar direkt von der CD booten.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

kannst das nicht auch über nen USB-Stick machen? Würd mich jetzt schwer wundern...


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

Ah verdammt xD! Was zum Direkt testen gibts nich oder?
edit: ah k usb stick versuch ich mal
Gehts auch mit ner SD Card?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das du von einer SD Card booten kannst.


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

Mist dann muss ichs doch noch Brennen ~.~


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Versuchen schadet nicht. Wenns nicht klappt, brennste halt.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

naja, hast du nen externen Kartenleser? Denn über USB kannst du booten. Wie es mit einem internen steht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Du kannst auch den Handy oder MP3-Player oder Digicam verwenden, ist ja alles ein USB-Speicher so gesehen.


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

So...Habs nicht ganz zu ende laufen lassen, aber es waren über 300 errors dabei.
Hole mir heute nen neuen Speicher muss ich da was beachten?
Edit: Mein Motherboard MSI MS-7091 (Medion OEM)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Also RAM für dein Mainboard ist ziemlich teuer, weils noch DDR1 ist. 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articlesear...mp;search.sKey=

DDR2 wäre viel günstige aber passt nich auf dein Board. Alle von dem Link passen bei dir rein. Such dir was aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

achso danke :/
Ich hab zwei Ramspeicher drin je 512mb wenn ich mir nun einen hole wechsle ich einen aus und soll ich einen von den alten drin lassen? Einer hat beim Memtest glaub ich unter der Kategorie "Pass" ein paar punkte gehabt sollte also noch funzen oder?
Nur welcher von Beiden ~.~


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> achso danke :/
> Ich hab zwei Ramspeicher drin je 512mb wenn ich mir nun einen hole wechsle ich einen aus und soll ich einen von den alten drin lassen? Einer hat beim Memtest glaub ich unter der Kategorie "Pass" ein paar punkte gehabt sollte also noch funzen oder?
> Nur welcher von Beiden ~.~


Ich würde vorher mal gucken ob dein Mb überhaupt mehr als 1 gb unterstützt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Das Mainboard von ihm unterstützt 4GB.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

naja, Ram für deinen PC ist recht teuer wie schon gesagt wurde. Je nach Hardware würde ich entscheiden, was ich noch reinstecken würde. Mehr als 2GB aber auf keinen Fall. Wenn der Ram DDR1 ist kann der Rest auch nicht all zu neu sein. Daher würd ich eher 1GB einbauen und in nächster Zeit nen komplett neuen Rechner anschaffen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch eher zu nem neuen Rechner tendieren. Hatte ich vor knapp 3 Monaten die Wahl und mich dann für nen neuen entschieden. Bereuen wird mans nicht. Wenn du nicht das Geld hast, kauf dir wie Asoriel sagte "nur" 1GB.

@ painschkes: Warst schon bei der Post? *g*


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2009)

_Ne war heute doch nicht unterwegs ~.~

Hm.. mal schaun.. -_-_


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache ich bekomm die irgendwann. Vergnüg mich solang mal mit DotA und mal wieder bisschen GFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2009)

_Ich überleg die ganze Zeit ob ich bei L4D zuschlage..kostet nurnoch die hälfte zZ.._


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich überleg die ganze Zeit ob ich bei L4D zuschlage..kostet nurnoch die hälfte zZ.._




Jo, schon lange. Schon mein Freunden gesagt, nöö.. kein Geld -.-

Ich spiel es die ganze Zeit schon, die sollen mal Flughafen als Versus rausbringen, soll ende Februar/Anfang März der Patch rauskommen.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

was zur Hölle ist DotA? Und für was steht GFX? Ich weiß, dass es irgendwas mit Grafik und sowas ist, aber was genau heißt GFX? *G*ra*f*i*x*?

edit: Aha...DotA ist eine Map für WC3...interessant. Hab auch noch WC3+TFT im Schrank stehen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ja DotA weisst ja jetzt. GFX ist halt so Siganturen etc. erstellen. War da mal relativ gut drin aber im Moment... mist alles :/


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

ach ja, ist ja n lustiger Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch gerade dran, eine neue Sig zu basteln. Aber nichts mit Comic oder Manga oder wie das ganze Zeug heißt. Das ist nix für mich, vllt. bin ich zu alt dafür aber das erinnernt mich immer an Kindersendungen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Wenns dich beruhigt, ich mach auch keine in dem Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find das zwar besser aber ich bekomme bei sowas nur Müll hin *g*


Edit: Gibts unter Vista nen Ordner wo man Fonts einfügen kann, die dann NUR für Photoshop sind? Will keine 7k Windows-Fonts haben :/


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Quote unso..



_Wie muss man sich das Game denn nu vorstellen? So wie CSS nur mit Zombies oder wie? °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

hehe, bestest Zitat das ich je gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Hab ne neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nix aufwendiges, aber ich hab gerade nicht wirklich Zeit für sowas.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

ACH! Du machst solche Signaturen :/ Dachte du machst auch irgendwie mit Bildern. Also Render einarbeiten etc. Wie machst du eigentlich diese ganzen Sachen? Also zum Beispiel das eine "Wallpaper" oder was das sein soll aussem Designthread? Würde mich mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

naja, ich mach mehr so abstrakte Sachen. Das mit Rendern "kann" ich zwar auch, macht mir aber nicht so Spaß...Ist an sich ganz einfach. Musst nur ein wenig mit Filter spielen, hier färben, da nen Filter reinklatschen und schon haste was fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast auch Photoshop? Das aus dem anderen Thread ist aus einem Renderfilter=>Blendeffekt=>50-300mm Zoom entstanden. Waren insgesammt 8 oder 9 Ebenen, also auch nix wirklich aufwendiges.

Kannst ja mal posten, was du so machst. Würd mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ich such mal ebend was raus, Moment. Editiers dann rein.


Nr.1 : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr. 2 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sind jetzt aber nicht so der Knüller. Ich guck mal ob das eine Forum von früher noch da ist. Da sind noch welche von mir *g*


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

achso, du nimmst quasi die Figuren (schneidest du die auch aus? Wenn ja, wie? Maskierungsmodus? Zeichenstift?) und setzt sie so "realistisch" wie möglich vor einen anderen Hintergrund?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Die Figuren schneide ich nur selbst aus wenn ich keinen tollen finde den ich gebrauchen kann. Ich mach das dann so: Bisschen Ranzoomen. So nah wie möglich an der Figur alles weg radieren. Dann So nah wie nur möglich ranzoomen, das man diese Kästchen da hat und dann Feld für Feld radieren. Ist mühsam aber es klappt *g* 
Und der Hintergrund beim 1. Bild zum Beispiel besteht aus glaube ich 7 Ebenen. (Mir fällt grad auf das ich die .psd ausversehen nicht gespeichert hab) Das ist dann Halt mit C4D, Effeckstocks und so. Dann die Ebenoptionen wie Aufhellen, Helle Licht, Weiches Licht usw. Dann noch ein paar Filter, Verlaufsumsetzungen, Brushes und nen bisschen radiert und gesmudged. Geht eigentlich vom Aufwand her. Dementsprechend auch das Ergebnis.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

und was heißt C4D!?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

C4D = Cinema 4 D. Das sind so "Spezial-Effekte" Sowas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

achso...naja, mit sowas hab ich bisher noch nicht wirklich gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss mich mal reinarbeiten, ich poste dann selbstverständlich meine "Arbeiten".

Ich arbeite mit CS3, und du?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ich arbeite mit CS4 *g* Schick wenn man Praktikum bei nem Grafikkdesigner macht und der einem am Ende 2! Serials dafür schenkt.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

der hat dir 2 Serials für CS4 geschenkt? Oha...Naja, ich mein Nachbar hat auch CS4, bisher hab ich aber noch nichts vermisst. Der hat aber sicher auch noch "ne Lizenz" für mich über wenn du verstehst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mir vor langer Zeit mal die komplette Creative Suite CS3 Master Collection gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier hab ich mal so ein "GFX" (das heißt jetzt so?) gebastelt. Ist wohl mehr schlecht als recht, aber ist mein ersters was-auch-immer dieser Art:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie arbeitest du da die Farben so schick ein in den Render?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ich weiss was du meinst *g*. 

Die heissen nicht GFX soweit ich weiss. Sind einfach nur Signaturen. GFX ist halt der ganze Bereich. Und für deine 1. sieht die garnicht so schlecht aus. Wenn ich mich an meine Anfänge erinner...


Wie genau meinst du das mit den Farben einarbeiten? Also das der Hintergrund so mit dem Render "verschmilzt" oder wie? Das mache ich immer mit dem Radierer und dem Weichzeichner. Also Radierer immer so 10% Deckkraft. Dann immer schön am Rand von Render her. Und den Rand dann auch so mit nem Schwellwert von 10 - 20% Weichzeichen.  Falls du das nicht meinst, weiss ich nicht was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

ja doch, danke. Und wie genau funktioniert das mit dem Wischfinger? Das kapier ich auch noch nicht so ganz...

edit: Und welchen Weichzeichner (genauer Name?) meinst du?

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem Weichzeichnen kann ich dir nicht so genau erklären. Erklären konnte ich noch nie *g* Hier kannst du es aber nachlesen. Ist nen kleines Tutorial:

*Klick*


Edit: Bei Weichzeichner nehm ich immer nen runden.


----------



## Elda (17. Februar 2009)

Hm^^ soll ich Morgen den neuen einbauen und dann nochmal den Memtest durchlaufen lassen? Dann müsste ich ja sehen welcher von beiden (alten) der heilere Ram ist.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Jop, kannst du machen.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

ah okay, danke.

Schein nach innen => Farbig abwedeln sieht bei meinem Beispiel auch ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aaah: Smudge ist dieses Farb-Wischiwaschi?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, einfach rumprobieren. Mach ich meistens auch immer *g*


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

bei mir verwischt es nur enorm beim Smudging. Ist das normal oder kann man das irgendwie umstellen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja der Sinn des Smudgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

habs nochmal ein wenig verändert. Ich poste einfach nochmal Original und die neue Version direkt untereinander, dann sollte der Unterschied zu sehen sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim unteren hab ich ein wenig "gesmudged", aber so wirlich zufrieden bin ich noch nicht damit. Naja, Übung macht den Meister. Versuch ich mich morgen Abend vielleicht nochmal an einigen Motiven.

Ich hab jetzt innerhalb von 2 Wochen 150MB "Bilder" mit Photoshop gebastelt. Mich hat gerade wieder richtig die Lust daran gepackt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

150MB nur?^^ Ich komme auf knapp 400 :/ 

Hab jetzt wieder was fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

naja, du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass ich i.d.R. bis 18:00 arbeiten muss und noch Familie hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Bei den Bildern gefallen mir beide. Beim unteren gefällt mir der Rand besser, aber da find ich den Schein zu arg.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Und du darfst nicht vergessen das ich bis 13Uhr Schule habe und auch ne Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und schon um 22Uhr meistens off muss :/


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

klar, du hast als Familie 2 Eltern(was ich auch habe hrhr) und evtl. Geschwister, aber keine Kinder die noch mit Papi was machen wollen bzw. um die du dich kümmern solltest. Und sind die "Plagen" (nicht ernst nehmen) erstmal in der Kiste ist da auch noch die, die bei mir Zuhause saubermacht...(wie nennt sich das noch gleich? Ehefrau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss das wir Kinder "Plagen" sind *g* Wie alt sind deine Kinder denn? Ich muss mich auch um meinen Bruder kümmern, der ist immerhin erst 18, also noch nicht Selbstständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne also an sich habe ich viel Freizeit. Bloss ich mache am Tag so 2 Stunden was mit Photoshop. Dann so 2-3 Stunden Animes schauen. Und denn Rest bin ich am spielen. Und nebenbei immer hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

hrhr, also ein Kellerkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub, ich würde meinen Sohn rausjagen, aber der ist eh von Mittags um ca. 14:00 bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit weg. Er fährt mit Freunden Downhill. Ist auch ein irre teueres Hobby. Egal ob in Bezug auf Arztrechnungen oder "Fahrrad" (eher Panzer!) und Ausrüstung.
Der Sohn ist 17, die Tochter 12.

edit:


Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Gute Nacht smile.gif



same here.

edit: Moment mal - dein Bruder ist 18 und du musst dich um ihn kümmern? Wie alt bist du denn? (ich glaub du hattest das irgendwo schonmal geschrieben, aber ich weiß es nichtmehr)


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mir auch mal ne gescheite Signatur basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber zur Zeit bin ich mehr in WoW >.>


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Ah dein Sohn fährt Downhill. Hab auch einen in meiner Klasse der das macht. Die Dirtbikes sind ja mal dermaßen teuer... 


Das ich auf meinen Bruder aufpassen muss war als Scherz gedacht *g* Ich bin noch 15 also wenn, müsste es umgekehrt sein. Aber das ist bei mir nicht nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

naja, Dirtbike ist was ganz anderes als Downhill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dirtbikes sind i.d.R. Hartails mit max. 100mm Gabel und höchstens hinten ne 160mm-Scheibe. Downhill-Bikes sind dagegen immer Fullys die ca. 200mm Federweg vorne und hinten haben und normal v. und h. 203mm-Scheiben. Mein Sohn fährt mit einem Kona Stinky Deluxe '07, aber an dem haben wir schon so einiges umgebaut.

Was nimmst du bei den GFX-Dingern eigentlich immer als Hintergrund bzw. wo nimmst du die her? Das schaut immer sch** aus bei mir.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, dann bin ich mit Dirtjump oder sowas durcheinander gekommen. So genau weiss ich auch nicht was da Sache ist *g*


Was ich da als Hintergrund nehme ist Unterschiedlich. Meistens irgendwelche Effekt-Stocks oder normales Stocks. Und noch so Bilder die irgendwie reinpassen könnten. An sich hab ich ja ne Riesen Auswahl. Hab im Moment 3.764 Bilder auf meinem Rechner. Da entscheide ich mich dann halt immer. Ich such irgendwas raus was zum Render mehr oder weniger Farblich passt.... Ach ich bin ne Niete im erklären *g*


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

wo haste denn die Bilder her? Ich such auch so ne Sammlung...ich hab dafür ca. Dröfl-Zilliarden Brushes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dashier ist ein Downhill-Bike, und zwar das, was bei uns in der Garage steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Dirtbike:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat in dem Fall aber recht große Scheiben was in dem Bereich recht selten ist, da man es normal nicht braucht bzw. es sogar gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die Bilder aus vielen Foren. Also das waren immer solche Pakete. Zum Beispiel bei: gfx-sector, gfx-world, xrender. Gibt noch viel mehr nur sind mir grade die Namen entfallen.



Edit: Ah jetzt weiss ich den Unterschied *g*


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

du hast keine Lust, die mir irgendwie zukommen zu lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über ICQ oder rapidshare oder was weiß ich was? Wie groß sind die denn alle zusammen?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Also das sind 1,6GB. Waren mal 6GB aber neuer PC halt und noch nicht dazu gekommen die zu laden *g*


----------



## claet (18. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bloss ich mache am Tag so 2 Stunden was mit Photoshop. Dann so 2-3 Stunden Animes schauen. Und denn Rest bin ich am spielen. Und nebenbei immer hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*träum*

6 uhr morgens zug zur arbeit - 19 uhr zurück am bahnhof
freundin, essen, duschen, haushalt --> tag rum
achso und nebenbei bin ich noch politisch aktiv ..

ich wüsste nicht wo ich da noch kinder hinpacken sollte xD

asoriel, darf man von dir auch erfahren wie alt du bist?
ich weiß ich misch mich hier so von der seite ein bei euch, aber bin ja auch so ne art pc-technik kollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


falls es interessiert, meine wenigkeit ist 22  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Von der Seite einmischen? Find ich garnicht, das Forum ist ja für alle da und wenn man sich privat unterhalten will kann man das schließlich via PM machen. Klar darfst du fragen wie alt ich bin. Ich bin Baujahr '66 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Was arbeitest du denn Claet? Weil wenn du von 6Uhr morgens bis 19Uhr abends weg bist. Das ist ja kein 8-Stunden Tag.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Fahrzeit Fahrzeit... (nehm ich mal an)


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Das dachte ich auch schon, aber das wären ja dann 2,5 Stunden pro Weg.


----------



## claet (18. Februar 2009)

mein Zug fährt um 6 Uhr morgens und ich bin dann gegen 7:30 im Büro.
dann kommt noch ne std mittagspause dazu. und mit 8h am tag komm ich auch nich ganz hin.
abends brauche ich bisi länger, fahre um 17 uhr mitm zug und bin um 19 uhr am bahnhof.
(da liegt die sbahn verbindung ungünstig, muss ich 20 min am bahnhof hocken und warten).

so kommt man dann auf so nen mörder tag ..

ist aber kein dauerzustand, jetzt nur für paar monate, dann zieh ich her.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Achso, also doch so ein weiter Anfahrtsweg. Find das immer ein bisschen ungünstig aber besser als keine Arbeit. 

Wenns aber nicht für immer so ist, gehts ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (18. Februar 2009)

Das ist weniger schlimm als ich dachte. Morgens penn ich einfach ne Stunde im Zug und Abends auf der Heimfahrt guck ich mir Simpsons (oder Family Guy etc pp) aufm Netbook an. Das würde ich daheim auch mindestens ne Stunde machen (18-19 Uhr Simpsons auf ProSieben). So guck ichs halt parallel aufm Netbook, aber die Folgen die ich noch nicht kenne (bei den Simpsons leider sehr weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Von daher gehts eigentlich.. Man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Warum ich das mache? Naja, erstmal Berufserfahrung in der großen Stadt sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn meine Freunin dann ihre Ausbildung hier anfängt ziehen wir hierher. Wenn wir dann beide fertig sind (und sie auch einverstanden ist, das muss die Zeit zeigen) will ich auch gerne zurück in meinen Heimatort wo es durchaus attraktive Firmen gibt. Aber die Bezahlung ist halt eine ganz andere wenn mane erstmal in einer Metropole gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Max der Orc (18. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem Vater ist das auch nicht anders, der ist zwar Soldat, aber mit der Fahrt ist das da nicht anders. Mit der Versetzung ist das ein bißchen blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (18. Februar 2009)

Deshalb bin ich btw auch nur tagsüber online und gebe hier meinen Senf dazu. Abends hab ich dann echt anderes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsch euch nen schönen abend, bis moin


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2009)

Dir auch nen schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (18. Februar 2009)

Tschau bis morgen (Kommst doch morgen on oder?)


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt ist sowohl Avatar als auch Signatur neu gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann jetzt erstmal wieder für ne Weile bleiben.


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Tschau bis morgen (Kommst doch morgen on oder?)



Ich bin eigentlich so gut wie jeden Tag hier im Forum online. Es sei denn ich bin irgendwo beim Kunden unterwegs oder habe einen meiner kostbaren freien Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Asoriel
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich sehe nicht so viel Unterschied, was hast du geändert? (vllt liegts auch an meinem schlechten Gedächtniss und einer gesunden Portion Einbildungsgabe *g*)


----------



## Max der Orc (19. Februar 2009)

Morgen,
Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage ist das Speedlink Medusa Stereo Headset zu empfehlen?
Ich möchte ein Headset was ganz die Ohren umschließt und das macht ja das Medusa!
Max


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2009)

Hey - Asoriel, hast du das grade geändert oder kam das bei mir noch ausm Browser Cache?!

Auf jeden Fall seh ich jetzt das neue Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

ich hab beides gestern Nacht geändert. Avatar war bisher das grüne Biohazard und die Sig sollte wohl eindeutig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Max: Das Headset hat mit 2m ein recht kurzes Kabel. Die Qualität vom Mikrofon ist für TS/Ventrilo ausreichend, Internettelefonie schon eher weniger. An die eines Sennheisers kommt sie bei weitem nicht ran. Es sitzt dafür sehr gut und enorm bequem, so dass man es recht schnell vergisst. Klang - naja. Ist okay, aber druckvolle Bässe oder klare Klänge solltest du nicht erwarten. Für den Preis gibts sicher besseres, zum Beispiel das Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## Max der Orc (19. Februar 2009)

Dann kaufe ich mir das von Creative


----------



## advanced08 (19. Februar 2009)

huhu

hab mir letztens ein pc von hardwerversand herstellen lassen und hab ihn heute abgeholt

als ich zuhause war schnell alles angeschlossen und vista gebootet nach einer zeit kam nen bluescreen der jedoch sehr schnell weg war

nach dem neustart kam immer die fehler meldung 

"bootmgr fehlt 

drücken sie STRG-ALT-ENTF"

nachdem ich dann in der bios den laufwerk vor der festplatte gestellt hab ging alles wieder dennoch konnte ich vista nicht installieren da es am anfang "hängen" geblieben ist 

also dachte ich die vista cd ist kapput hab xp eingelegt und die alten partionen gelöscht und xp installiert aber dann kam wieder nen blue screen diesmal ist partmgr.sys schuld nun kann ich nicht wirklich mehr was machen

hab mir den pc im sticky gekauft für 450&#8364;

formatieren geht auch nicht immer wieder blue screen =X


----------



## claet (19. Februar 2009)

hm .. würde ich direkt "einschicken"/zurückbringen..

da hat hwv entweder was kaputtes verbaut oder was falsch zusammengebaut.


----------



## advanced08 (19. Februar 2009)

so habs nun =)

nur mit dem internet wills nicht klappen =X und dem sound hab alle treiber installiert


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Und was war´s?

Hm - Mainboardtreiber hast du installiert? Wirklich richtig installiert? :-)_


----------



## advanced08 (19. Februar 2009)

weis nicht wirklich woran es am anfang lag =X

und ja hab alles richtig installiert hab bissien gegoogelt aber geht nix :/

naja liegt auch daran das ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne xD

naja also ich hab win vista 64bit und mein anbieter ist netcologne hatte zuvor immer eine cd

womit es ganz einfach ging die cd unterstützt allerdings nicht vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Wie Vista unterstützt sie nicht? Was kommt denn für ein "Fehler" ? _


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Jemand Lust RoM mit mir anzufangen? :-)


Ich mach auch die "Heilschl***e" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Februar 2009)

Spiel doch bissl wow mit mir xD


----------



## Max der Orc (19. Februar 2009)

jo rom können wir zocken welcher server denn?


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich will ja HdRO mit dir, aber wenn du mir die DVD's nicht schickst kann das noch ewig dauern. ^^


Mich hat heute jemand gefragt ob ich ihm seinen HdRO key (unbenutzt) abkaufen will. Also HdRO ohne Addon. Frag ich ihn wie teuer meint der Kerl glatt 30€ oO? Das kost im Laden 15...


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Öhm , okay? °_°


@ Max - Schlag was vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast TS? Welche Klasse willsu nehmen?  :-)_


----------



## Max der Orc (19. Februar 2009)

heute ist glaubich doch nicht so gut, morgen habe ich mehr Zeit, sollen wir morgen?
Dann könnten wir schon mal ausmachen ob wir wow oder rom spielen.
Muss heute früh off gehen (Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Max

PS: Hast du einen TS-Server? Ich habe zur Zeit keinen, bis morgen. Werde jetzt gleich offline gehen!
Warte aber noch ein paar min. auf deine Rückmeldung


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_WoW hab ich nichtmehr drauf und wer ich nach ~4 Jahren Spielzeit (mit Unterbrechungen) nichtmehr anfassen 

Joa , dann morgen..ist eh besser wegen WE =]


TS kann ich dann zur verfügung stellen.._


----------



## Max der Orc (19. Februar 2009)

OK Freu mich drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis morgen
Habe eigentlich auch keine Lust mehr auf WOW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Max


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2009)

WoW rocks!

Mit Werbt einen Freund


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Jo , aber nichtmehr nach 4 Jahren Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , ich bin mit RoM zufriede.. ich werd mal nen bissl am Interface rumwerkeln.._


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab 3,5 Jahre gespielt und mags nicht mehr. Da ist einfach die Lust raus. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den Account verkaufe, aber da weiss ich auch nicht so genau. WÜrde da bestimmt so 100€ für bekommen. Das wär schonmal meine Maus und Mousepad *g*


Kann man bei RoM auch so (...) WoW mäßig am UI runschrauben? Also Addons etc.?


Achja... glaube die HdRO DVD's brauchst du mir nicht mehr schicken. Werde es mir wohl Anfang des nächsten Monats kaufen und das sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Wäre super =]


zu RoM : Ja kann man :-)



Beispiel (ist nicht meins) : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2009)

Achso. Also der Chat da rechts sieht ziemlich genaus so aus wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst, dafür das es Free-2-Play ist, wundert mich schon das es dabei geht.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Jo stimmt schon , boah ich mach meins morgen..zu Faul grad _


----------



## DanB (19. Februar 2009)

Darf man mal fragen, was ROm ist?
Habe ja auf dem Screen gesehen, das es anscheinend ein mmorpg ist, aber kann mir jmd genaueres dazu sagen??


DanB


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2009)

RoM ist Runes of Magic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Runes of Magic um genau zu sein :-)


Schau mal auf Youtube&Google mal - dauert zulange um es zu beschreiben =]_


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

bäm


sieht ja jut aus


----------



## DanB (19. Februar 2009)

Ahh, das von der Buffed Newsletter?
Wo die werben, das es kostenlos in ihrer CD wäre??


DanB


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

genau das. Ich hab es schon angespielt, ist nichtmal schlecht. Nicht so gut wie WoW, bei Weitem nicht, aber ganz lustig mit dualem Klassensystem etc.

Lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Februar 2009)

Hier ist ein Link zu RoM:

Klick!
Die sollte sich jeder mal anschaun xD


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

oder wer es nicht downloaden will: In der aktuellen buffed ist eine DVD mit dem Spiel welches wahrscheinlich auch recht aktuell gepatcht ist.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Asori , hattest du nicht den Account "geschenkt" gekriegt von einem ausm Forum?_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

Rom? Ja doch, warum?


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Februar 2009)

Mal ein anderes Thema. Weis jemand, ob man einfach bei der Telekom anrufen kann und sagt, das man einen neuen Router braucht? Denn meiner hat nur einen lan ausgang da es ein w-lan router ist. Da ich aber mindestens 2 ausgänge und wlan bräuchte wäre das schon besser. Mein Router ist sowieso schon ein paar Jahre alt. Hab ich schon seit dem ich Internet hab.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

W502V, ca. 100€. Wenn er denn von der Telekom sein soll.


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Februar 2009)

Ja bekomm ich den nicht kostenlos wenn wir Internet von der Telekom haben? Kann ich da net einfach den alten zurückschicken? Geht doch sonst mit z.B. Kabel Deutschland TV Boxen, Premiere usw. auch.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

hmm...da müsstest du mal anfragen, das weiß ich leider nicht, sorry.


----------



## pampam (20. Februar 2009)

Ne, den bekommst nicht kostenlos. Uns haben die mal das Angbot gemacht (als wir nen anderen Tarif genommen haben), dass wir einen für den halben Preis bekommen.
Aber du könntest nen Switch kaufen und da die PC's ansclhießen. Ich hab selbst einen, da unser Router nur einen Lan Ausgang hat und es funktioniert gut.

/EDIT: sowas hier z.B. Klick
Da machst du einfach das Kabel zum Router an den ersten Anschluss und die Kabel zu den PC's an die anderen. Funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) ohne irgendwelche extra einstellungen.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2009)

_@ Asori - speislu noch? Wenn nicht würd ich gern mal nen "Highlevel-Char" anschauen _


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

du hast Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2009)

Hab vor paar Tagen mal Perfect World angespielt weil ein Kollege aus meinem Ritterverein mir das nahegelegt hat als "Super Alternative zu WoW und kostet nix". Ganz ehrlich, ich finde man merkt sowas sofort. Ein kommerzielles Spiel ist irgendwie etwas ganz, ganz anderes!

Also für mich wars nix. Konnte mich keine 15 min fesseln!

Und ich vermute jetzt einfach mal bei RoM würde es mir nicht anders ergehen. Werde mir jetzt aber mal ein Video reinziehen.

Guten Morgen btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2009)

_Morjen =]_


----------



## Aero_one (20. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ein kommerzielles Spiel ist irgendwie etwas ganz, ganz anderes!



Jop ...

aber RoM ist wirklich mal eine "alternative" ... man kann zwar nicht soo viel erwarten aber für lau isses ganz "nett. Habs mal kurz in der Closed Beta gespielt, aber da es iwie. doch für mich zu sehr "Wow-like" war bin ich dann mal kurz zu Texteel ... ähm Exteel gewechselt.

Eig. auch ganz nett wenn man auf dieses ganze Mech etc. steht... aber iwie. finde ich momentan "das" Free Mmorpg gibts grade nicht.
Wenn ich mich da damals an Silkroad erinnere , das war echt noch ne alternative...


----------



## Max der Orc (20. Februar 2009)

Ja als WoW Alternative ist RoM gut, ich kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen RoM jetzt 3,4 Jahre zuspielen.
Ich hoffe es kommt bald, wieder so ein super Spiel wie es WOW einmal war.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2009)

_Heute Abend dann mal reinschnuppern Max? Hab vorher soviel zu tun ~.~_


----------



## Max der Orc (20. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch noch viel zu tun.
Ich bin froh das mein Headset gestern rechtzeitig gekommen ist. Mein Sennheiser ist leider kaputt gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2009)

_:-/

Naja , wir werden uns heute abend schon "treffen" *g*_


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2009)

WoW ist noch immer genauso super! Ich spiele es seit nem Jahr und bin immer noch sehr glücklich damit!

Nur weil ihr es für euch ausgelutscht habt, heißt das nicht, dass es weniger gut wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wie mit ner Freundin, man gewöhnt sich einfach irgendwann an sie und langweilt sich dann und sieht nicht mehr wie toll sie eigentlich ist und was man an ihr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(bin mir jetzt grad nicht so sicher, ob die damenwelt mich für diese aussage lieben oder hassen würde xD)


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

ja, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Daher gehen (leider) auch viele Ehen zu Bruch. Ich hoff, dass ich davon verschont bleibe, aber ich könnte es mir nicht ohne meine Frau vorstellen. (und das sag ich nach 22 Jahren Partnerschaft)

Ich hab mit WoW zu Release angefangen, hatte damals den kompletten T3-Content durch, später auch T6,5. Mit WotLK hab ich meinen Hexer und nen DK auf 80 gebracht. Druide ist noch auf 70, ich hab irgendwie garkeine Lust mehr zu spielen. Ich war erst in wenigen Raids und Heros, aber für mich ist einfach die Luft raus. Mir machts schlicht keinen Spaß mehr.


Klar, das Spiel ist wohl das beste Spiel was ich jemals gespielt habe, und ich glaub kaum, dass mich ein anderes Spiel nochmal 4 (!) Jahre in seinen Bann ziehen wird, trotzdem, ich hab (leider) keinen Spaß mehr daran.


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja auch vollkommen verständlich und Recht so. Wenn die Luft raus ist, ist sie raus.

Was ich aber nicht leiden kann, sind dann die Leute die anfangen hier Threads zu eröffnen und Blizzard zu beschimpfen weil sie einem das Eimerchen weggenommen haben zum Spielen. Bei nem PC-Game ist es anders als bei den Frauen, da kann man einfach mal wechseln und sich Abwechslung verschaffen. Bei der Damenwelt plädiere ich dafür sich das sehr, sehr gut zu überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
So, ich mache heute früher Feierabend.

Haltet mir die Bude bis Montag sauber, schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß mit RoM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (20. Februar 2009)

@ Asoriel: Wenn du nichts gegen eine ältere Grafik hast kann ich dir Diablo 2 an's Herz legen .


----------



## Renegade123 (20. Februar 2009)

doppoppel Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Ja, das hab ich wohl auch noch irgendwo in den schier unendlichen Weiten meiner Spielesammlung mit LoD rumfahren. Ebenso die Diablo 1. Mal sehen, ich bin auch seit 2 Tagen am überlegen, ob ich nicht mal wieder WC3TFT installieren soll. Momentan spiel ich aber wieder HL², wenn das durch ist dann Episode 1 und dann Episode 2. Oder Portal. Portal ist einfach nur genial, vor allem wenn man es darauf anlegt, dass einem nach einer Stunde spielen übel wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auf eBay gerade einen interessanten PC entdeckt. (nicht, dass ich ihn mir kaufen will). Ich verlink ihn aber nicht (Werbung und so). Kostet jedenfalls 6.600€ mit folgenden Komponenten: i7 965XE, 6GB DDR3 2000Mhz, 2xGTX295 Zotac, Rampage II Extreme, 2x1,5GB HDD+1x300 VelociRaptor, Razer Lachesis+Lycosa+Goliathus, Logitech Z-5500, 2x Samsung SyncMaster T260 26" HD. Die Komponenten sind in einem TT Armor+. Außerdem noch Vista Ultimate 64Bit, 2 DVD-Brenner und ein Blueray-Brenner.

Wenn ich alles in den Warenkorb packe, komm ich bei Alternate auf 5.521,50€ inkl. Versand ohne Zusammenbau. Das muss so ein riesengroßes Paket sein...oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also 1.100€ billiger als bei eBay. Trotzdem, ein rundes Gesammtpaket mit allem was das Herz begehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Februar 2009)

So kann man sicherlich gut geld machen wenn man genug hat am anfang einen zu kaufen. Auch mit 1000€ PCs


----------



## Max der Orc (20. Februar 2009)

Wann sollen wir denn "aufbrechen" painschkes?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Hilfe, wir versuchen gerade, ne LAN-Verbindung zwischen meinem Win7-Rechner und nem XP-Rechner hinzubekommen. Hat jemand ne Idee, ob und wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Also LAN-Verbindung, wenn es funktioniert musst doch die beiden Rechner doch in die selbe Arbeitsgruppe stecken oder nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Verbindung steht jetzt, aber Trackmania killt sie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Hmm, in wiefern killt Trackmania die Verbindung denn? Seit ihr dann garnicht mehr verbunden oder nur bei TM?


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Februar 2009)

Also von Windows 7 auf Windows Vista hatte ich keine Probleme mit TMNF


----------



## Falathrim (21. Februar 2009)

@ Shefanix: Antwort ausm anderen Thread:

Liebeskummer und so :/


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2009)

Ach herye... Das kenn ich leider zu gut. Ist echt nichts tolles. Aber, naja, was will man groß machen. Ich hab das jetzt auch knapp 3 Monate hinter mir... Am besten ist du suchst dir irgendeine Ablenkung, die wirklich richtig Zeitintensiv ist. Hat bei mir auch nen bissl geholfen über das hinweg zu kommen...


----------



## Asoriel (21. Februar 2009)

Naja, nachdem wir Trackmania gestartet hatten war keine Verbindung mehr verfügbar. Das Problem hat sich dann aber quasi von selbst erledigt, als gestern unter höllischem Schmerz mein Genick "eingerastet" ist. Also heute morgen erstmal zum Hausarzt welcher Gott sei Dank offene Sprechstunde hat und sich zusätzlich auf Rückenprobleme etc spezialisiert hat. Jetzt hab ich relativ starke Schmerzmittel und muss Übungen machen, damit das wieder fit wird. Tut ganz schön weh, wenn ich versuch, den Kopf in irgendeine Richtung zu drehen...


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2009)

Ja dann wünsch ich dir mal gute Besserung. Mein Vater hat auch immer Rückenprobleme aber der hats mit der Bandscheibe. Ist auch nicht so herrlich. Hauptsache du wirst schnell wieder fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Februar 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nicht direkt mit dem Rücken, sondern im Genick. Der Arzt  meinte aber, es sei nichts ernstes, das gäbe es vom Kindergartenkind bis zum Greis in allen Altersschichten. Tut halt nur irre weh am Anfang, aber nach den recht starken Mitteln gehts jetzt.


----------



## painschkes (21. Februar 2009)

_@ Max : Sorry , hatte gestern mitm Kumpel angefangen der das Spiel unbedingt mal Testen wollte =]

Bin jetzt auf dem PvP Server (frag mich nicht wie der heisst) und bin kurz vor Level 11 (Priester) _


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2009)

Achso, dann gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ painschkes: Spielst du eigentlich noch HdRO? Weiss nämlich grad nicht ob ich mir das kaufen soll. Scheint ja ziemlich RP-lastig zu sein oder?


----------



## painschkes (21. Februar 2009)

_Bis jetzt noch nicht weiter gespielt , macht alleine keinen Spass..

Wenn du (oder iwer anders) es haben sollte und zocken will mach ich natürlich mit :-)

Hm , kommt drauf an auf welchen Server du gehst.. _


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2009)

Ja also, ich werds wenn ichs mir denn hohle nächsten Monat kaufen. Bin nur am Überlegen ob sich das dann wirklich lohnt *g*


----------



## minimitmit (21. Februar 2009)

lol asoriel. das hatte ich einmal fuer einen tag als ich ca 13 oder so war.
da konnt ich mein genick nich bewegen ( also kopf net drehen) und musste immer meinen kopf stark nach links gedreht lassen^^
war ziemlich doof, aber auch nur fuer einen tag. vll haste auch sowas und is morgen wieder weg.


----------



## Tronnic² (21. Februar 2009)

Heut is hier ja gar nix los =/


----------



## aseari (21. Februar 2009)

PARTY PARTY!!!!!!! .....
ja, sone verrenkung hatte ich auch mal für nen tag lang... aber da lag ich auch den ganzen vorherigen tag vorm tv und hab meinen kopf nur nach links gedreht gehabt... und ich hab quasi nie weggeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand, wie man auf das Notebook "MSI VR630" Windows XP draufbekommt? Hab ne XP Pro SP2 hier liegen... Vista scheint ja nicht zu gehen... bzw. die Keys dafür -.-


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2009)

Na einfach installieren^^ Oder hast keinen Key dafür?


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

HiHo mal eine frage an euch Technik Genies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I hab mir ja das ASUS P5QL-E gekauft und werde mir Anfang nächsten Monat Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit holen...und da mri meine Möhre s langsam abschmiert wollte i fragen ob dat MB einen Monat mit 2GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM auskommt^^
Denn i kann mir net zeitgleich CPU & RAM kaufen^^

Also wie gesagt das wäre nur ne Übergangslösung bis i dann den Neuen RAM gekauft habe mit der neuen GraKa zusammen...

werde also dann den einen Monat solang den alten RAM nutzen wollen sowie die alte GraKa (Sapphire Radeon X1600XT)
Natürlich weiß ich das die GraKa sowie der RAM das alles stark abbremsen werden, aber zur Zeit zogg i eh net is also zum surfen udn schreiben müsste dat ja reichen oder?? 
I hoffe das des so klappt wie i dat denke^^
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen^^


----------



## aseari (21. Februar 2009)

Ich bekomm dann immer nen tollen Bluescreen...  Stop-code: 0x0000007B
Vllt was mit der SATA-Festplatte? Aber BIOS flashen geht bislang net, weil das Ding nicht von meinem USB-Stick booten will -.-  Scheissteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (21. Februar 2009)

@Dracun:
Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich meine, dass PC3200 noch DDR Ram ist.
Falls ich Recht habe, dann ist es nicht möglich, da der nicht in den Steckplatz für DDR2 Ram passt.


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

jo is DDR RAM ........ mist verdammt ......... hoffe dat teil hält es dann noch en Monat aus^^


----------



## Wagga (21. Februar 2009)

Oder du wartest bist du komplett das Geld zusammen hast und dann kaufst du dir direkt was anständiges.

MFG,Waga


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

ähhm wagga warum sollte das was i mir ausgesucht hab net anständig sein??^^
i kauf es mir nun mal  nach & nach^^ hab i aber hier schon mal irgendwo gepostet^^


----------



## Wagga (21. Februar 2009)

Ich habe das auf dem RAM bezogen.
Nicht auf den Rest.
Hättest ja nun die Möglichkeit den günstigsten RAM für 15 € zu nehmen.


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Frage hab mir diese Teile zusammengesucht:
> 
> ASUS P5QL-E, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX
> Sparkle 9800GT 1024MB, PCI-Express
> ...



da das is dat was i ausgesucht habe udn der RAM is halt nun mal mein alter noch...der sollte halt als überbrückung herhalten ...aber da es nun mal net passt muss er en weiteren monat aushalten die alten mühle bis cpu & RAM da sind^^ dann baue ich halt die alte SATA platte ein und die alte Graka^^ erstmal^^


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Februar 2009)

Ist den der RAM DDR2? Oder DDR? Denn wenn er nur DDR ist, dann wird er nicht passen.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Hat schon gesagt, dass es DDR ist, passt also 100% nicht. Außer vllt. mit geschicktem Einsatz einer Flex, wodurch aber der Ram ganz sicher und das MB evtl. kaputt ist, also nicht zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Heute morgen bin ich aufgewacht und mein Genick ist fast wieder komplett normal. Die Übungen von Doc helfen wohl besser als ich es erwartet hätte. Na dann hoff ich mal, dass es bis morgen weg ist.

Edit: Ich hab in allen 3D-Anwendungen so ne lästige FPS-Anzeige...Fraps ist es nicht, auch wenn es so aussieht. Weiß jemand, wie ich die wegbekomm? Ich poste mal nen Screen davon. 

Bild ist in TMUF, alle Einstellungen auf max. bis auf die Verschwimm-Effekte. Ich find, dann siehts Mist aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Die Zahl ist immer Gelb, egal wie viel FPS


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

hehe, ich hab n bischen nen High-Score aufgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<a href="http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de" style="display: block; width: 300px; height: 120px; background: url('http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de/img/badge1.png') no-repeat; padding-top: 50px; padding-left: 60px; color: #009933; font-weight: bold; text-decoration: none; font-family: Times New Roman, Arial, serif; font-size: 40px;"> Wörter</a><p><a href="http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de">Speedtest</a></p>

argh warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Weil der Speedtest dich nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie viel hast du denn geschafft?


Edit: Die FPS Anzeige, ist die bei dir unter Win 7 ?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

ja, die ist unter Win7, warum?

achso, geschafft hab ich 1491, hatte aber0 Punkte. Am Ende kam nurnoch "undefined" und man konnte nichtmehr schreiben. Ich hab einfach ein Makro mit der G15 laufen lassen. Immer "t [Leertaste] t [Leertaste] mit 0,005 Sek. Abstand zwischen jedem Abstand. Jetzt stürzt aber der Browser ab beim Auswerten wenn ich es nochmal versuch.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Das mit der FPS Anzeige könnte doch durchaus ein Win 7 liegen. Hast du da schonmal in den Einstellungen geschaut?


Hmm könnte ich dann ja mit meiner G11 auch machen. Aber keine Lust auf Browser-Absturz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

hrhr

kA, in den Einstellungen von Win7 hab ich nix gefunden. Naja, ist ja nicht arg störend.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Hab das grad auchmal gemacht:

Du schreibst 10238 Zeichen pro Minute

Man bin ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

hrhr


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Das beste ist, bei mir schmiert der Browser nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die FPS-Anzeige die du da hast kenn ich irgendwoher, ich weiss bloss nicht mehr von wo. Fraps wars nicht ^^


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Fraps hat ja beinahe die Selbe, aber es ist eben nicht Fraps. Fraps hab ich nichtmal installiert.


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Februar 2009)

Hm aso, du spielst TM? Haste lust mit uns bissl zu fahren? Kann dir gerne mal ip und pw von unserem clan ts geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

auf welchem Server spielst denn du i.d.R.?


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2009)

Ich schwenk mal auf ein ganz anderes Thema: Da ich mir morgen das Acer Aspire One (mit Linux) hol und ich meine alte Win XP Version da draufhauen will brauch ich ein externes DVD-Laufwerk (oder war die Win XP ne CD? Egal, trotzdem DVD-Laufwerk). Der Händler bei dem ich das Acer hole hat da nur eins im Angebot, und das ist ein Brenner:
http://www.arlt.com/index.php?sid=98491f1f...68f070b6bc&
Jetzt sind knapp 60 Euro ganz schön teuer wenn man bedenkt dass ich die Brennfunktion nichtmal wirklich brauch (und LightScribe muss in nem externen Laufwerk erst recht nicht sein), kann mir jemand ein anderes bzw billigeres externes DVD-Lauferk (von mir aus auch einen Brenner wenn ich nicht so teuer ist) empfehlen?


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Februar 2009)

Der Server heist <|VIS|>Fun. Aber wir haben natürlich auch Train-Server. Und 2x pro Woche ist auf denen auch Training. Es gibt ein Speed und ein Tech Team.

Es reicht aber wen du VIS in die suche eingibst. Ich schick dir mal TS IP und PW per pm. Kannst ja mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## pampam (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt kein Externes Laufwerk gefunden, aber das Teil hat doch nen Kartenleser und USB Anschlüsse.
Du könntest ein Image deienr XP CD machen und dan rauf ne Speicherkarte oder einen USB-Stick kopieren. Habs noch nicht getestet,
aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das gehen könnte. Wär zumindest einen Versuch wert, vorallem weil das kostenlos wäre, falls du dafür
ein großgenuges Speichermedium hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/EDIT: Da fällt mir grade ein: Das Kopierte Image (.iso Datei) wird nicht viel bringen, aber wenn man es brennt (CD Burnder XP hat die funktion, .iso Dateien
zu brennen. Nur halt nicht auf Karten oder so) Aber, wenn man die Datei entpackt, hat man den Ordner so, als wäre er auf CD. *Ich* denke, dass es auf
diese Weiße funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

so, hab nochmal die Farbe der Schrift in meiner Sig geändert. Ich find, so siehts besser aus als weiß, was meint Ihr? Weiß oder grün?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar grün. Das sieht richtig gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2009)

Wieder da aus Bremen...ich hasse die Deutsche Bahn!


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Wieso das denn? Haben die dich rausgeschmissen? *g*


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2009)

Nee...aber so Dinger wie 5 Minuten Verspätung ohne Ankündigung, inkompetente Schaffner etc. stinken mir einfach.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Naja, 5 Minuten sind ja nicht die Welt. Und wieso inkompetente Schaffner?


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Februar 2009)

Jo die DB ist ein saftladen, btw aso haste jetz doch keine lust zu uns zu kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Februar 2009)

_Boah is mir Langweilig..alleine RoM zu zocken is B000000RRRRIIIIINNNG >_<


CSS macht auch keinen Spass , immer alle so schnell am sterbseln.._


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm, also ich zock jetzt TMNF mit Frankys Clan *g* Komm warscheinlich auch dort rein. Und (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich installier - ich versuchs zumindest, da die DVD net so richtig will - grade WoW. Zock dann mit Tronnic und 2 Kumpels von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: "Das Installationsprogramm konnte die Datei "D:\Installationen\Installer Tome 4.mpq" nicht lesen. Der Fehler kann durch Probleme mit dem Medium oder Laufwerk D:\ verursacht worden sein.-- Z.B. eine verkratzte oder verschmutzte CD-ROM/DVD-ROM, eine beschädigte Festplatte oder Netzwerkprobleme beim Downloaden des Installationsprogramms. (Die betroffene Datei ist "MPQs-2\FullInstallLK\Data#expansion.MPQ\World\wmo\Outland\Zangar\HordeBase\Zangar_Hordebase_03_000.wmo", und der Fehlerkode lautet 0.)"


Das sagt einem nicht zufällig was oder? *g*


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt kein Externes Laufwerk gefunden, aber das Teil hat doch nen Kartenleser und USB Anschlüsse.
> Du könntest ein Image deienr XP CD machen und dan rauf ne Speicherkarte oder einen USB-Stick kopieren. Habs noch nicht getestet,
> aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das gehen könnte. Wär zumindest einen Versuch wert, vorallem weil das kostenlos wäre, falls du dafür
> ein großgenuges Speichermedium hast.
> ...



Thx, hätte gar nicht gedacht dass man ein OS per SD-Karte installieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal was anderes, ich hab mich neulich mal bei Alienware nach nem Laptop umgesehn und bin bei der Prozessorwahl auf das hier gestoßen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, der QX9300 ist also der erste Quadcore für Laptops... Was ist dann der Q9000? Haben die danach noch n schwächeren gebaut?^^
Meint ihr es würde sich (erst nächsten oder übernächsten Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lohnen den 2 GHZ Quad anstatt dem 2,5 Dual zu nehmen?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

kommt darauf an. Für Gaming eher ein 2,5Ghz DualCore, aber Alienware ist eh total überteuert, das ist der Wahnsinn.

@Franky: Mal sehen, ich fahr eigentlich eher zum Spaß und auch nicht wirklich ambitioniert, ich bin in der Weltrangliste irgendwo auf Platz 100.000 oder so. Im Moment hab ich recht wenig Zeit => Fasnet. Danach mal sehen wie es aussieht.


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Naja, so überteuert find ich Alienware garnicht mal, jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zu Dell XPS oder Sony Vaio, die hab ich mir auch angeschaut...
Wo würdest du ein Gaminglaptop kaufen?


----------



## Goebi (24. Februar 2009)

Asus


----------



## Arocareth (24. Februar 2009)

Kauf dir nicht die Extreme Variante... Bei Laptops kannst du, da Temperaturmäßig am Limit gebaut, eh praktisch nicht Overclocken.... Also ist ein Extreme mit freiem Multiplikator pure Geldverschwendung.

PS: In der aktuellen PCGH ist ein Gamer-Laptop Test drinnen, ich kram mal schnell den Artikel raus...

Edit: Hat sich wohl ein Mitbewohner geschnappt. Ich frag später mal danach =)


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

Alienware und nicht überteuert? Wer hat dir den Mist in den Kopf gesetzt? Dort kostet ein Q9550 zum E8400 aufrüsten (!) 413&#8364;, die CPU allein kostet nur ca. 220&#8364;. Da sag mir, dass die nicht überteuert sind. 2GB Ram zusätzlich für 100&#8364;. Naja, das haben wir schonmal diskutiert.

Hier sind mal 2, sind natürlich teuer, aber wenn du schon bei Alienware schaust ist dein Budget wohl eh hoch angesetzt, ansonsten mal nen genauen Preis nennen. 

2.300&#8364; Gaminglaptop
4.000&#8364; Gaminglaptop


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 4.000€ Gaminglaptop


Und wie lang hält der Akku? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wenn wir schon dabei sind, kann mir jemand einen Notebock empfehlen? Muss nicht spieletauglich sein. Nur DVDs sollte man schauen können.Preis sollte möglichst billig sein. Ach ja muss Noob-tauglich sein (sechzig Jährige Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Arocareth (24. Februar 2009)

@ Hans Würstchen:

Da könnte man sich doch so nen Koffer mit Paralell geschaltenen Akkus, so à la Autobatterie, mit Tragegriff dazubasteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der würde dann reichen^^


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Alienware und nicht überteuert? Wer hat dir den Mist in den Kopf gesetzt? Dort kostet ein Q9550 zum E8400 aufrüsten (!) 413&#8364;, die CPU allein kostet nur ca. 220&#8364;. Da sag mir, dass die nicht überteuert sind. 2GB Ram zusätzlich für 100&#8364;. Naja, das haben wir schonmal diskutiert.
> 
> Hier sind mal 2, sind natürlich teuer, aber wenn du schon bei Alienware schaust ist dein Budget wohl eh hoch angesetzt, ansonsten mal nen genauen Preis nennen.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich schau eigentlich nicht unbedingt bei Alienware weil ich viel Geld ausgeben will, sondern weil ich einige Leute kenne die Alienware-Laptops seit Jahren haben und noch nie Probleme damit hatten (im Gegensatz z.B bei einem Kumpel der das MSI MegaBook hat: Nach einem Monat Festplatte verreckt, dann nach nem halben Jahr das Display voller Pixelfehler...). Und man kriegt auch bei Alienware unter 2000 Euro super Laptops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die beiden die du gepostet hast sind dann doch etwas teuerer als ich mir das vorgestellt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mal das M17 so konfiguriert wie ichs gut fände:

Alienware M 17 17-Zoll

Startpreis 1316,14 &#8364;

*Display*
17" WideXGA+ 1440 x 900 LCD-Widescreen  (+0)
*
Grafik*
512 MB ATI Mobility Radeon&#8482; HD 3870  (+0)

*CPU*
Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo P8600 - 2,40 GHz 1066 MHz FSB mit 3 MB Cache  (+95)
*
RAM*
3 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SO-DIMM mit 1067 MHz - 1 x 2048 MB + 1 x 1024 MB  (+95)
Dann kann ich nochmal den 1GB Block gegen einen 2 GB ersetzen - billiger als die 95 &#8364; die Alienware dafür will

*HDD*
160GB 7.200 U/Min SATA mit Free Fall Protection&#8482;  (+0)
*
OS*
Windows Vista Home Premium SP 1 Deutsch (+0)
*
Laufwerk*
DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer (DVD±RW, CD-RW) (+0)


->>> 1 506,54 &#8364; (mit 1 Jahr Pick up & Return - ich denke ich nehm mehr)

Eventuell wäre noch das 17" WideUXGA+ 1920 x 1200 LCD-Widescreen mit Clearview-Technologie (+190) interesannt, das wär immerhin FullHD - aber da ich dafür eh noch n Bluray Laufwerk brächte eigentlich unnötig.
Meint ihr die Dual 512 MB ATI® Mobility Radeon&#8482; HD 3870 &#8211; CrossFireX&#8482; (+238 &#8364 würde sich lohnen in nem Laptop?
Also sowas in der Richtung suche ich, billiger ist natürlich besser und es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt von Alienware sein ^^


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

Klick mich

selbe CPU, bessere Grafik und mehr Ram.


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Nice, danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur werd ich so verdammt viel Festplattenspeicher nie brauchen, mir reichen sogar hier 160 GB (knapp, aber doch) ^^
Was ich aber nich ganz versteh:


> Bring-In 	 24 Monate
> International 	12 Monate



= Wenn ichs ihnen bringe bzw schicke hab ich 2 Jahre Garantie, oder? Aber was soll dass "International 12 Monate" dann heissen?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

vielleicht fürs Ausland? Da müsstest du dich noch schlau machen.


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Dass es fürs Ausland ist dachte ich mir schon, aber was definieren die als Ausland?^^
Naja, ich such mal n bisschen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "SSC-Aufzug-Überlebender"? SSC sagt mir irgendwas, aber ich komm nicht drauf...


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

SSC ist die BC-25er Raidinstanz im Echsenkessel, da hats so einen verdammten Aufzug beim Eingang... Ich bin den tausende Male runtergehüpft und hab die Bubble angeschmissen (alte Pala-Reflexe...) und bin dann trotzdem gestorben weil ich länger gefallen bin als die Bubble gehalten hat... Irgendwann hab ich dann die Bubble einfach erst gezündet wenn ich kurz vorm Boden war und hab überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vote 4 "Tode durch den Aufzug um Echsenkessel" Auflistung in der Achievement-Statistik...


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2009)

_Ohja , der gute alte Aufzug..hat viel Freud&Leid bereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Japp... ich schätze mal die Repkosten die ich durch den Aufzug hatte haben durchaus dazu beigetragen dass ich zu BC-Zeiten mein Epicflugmount noch nicht hatte ^^


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

Oh man, natürlich! Ja, der Aufzug ist gemein. Ich bin da auch schon gesprungen als es "anfuhr". Bin auch gestorben. Das war aber bei einem unserer ersten SSC-Runs, da wurde eh recht früh ein Rep-Bot aufgestellt wodurch sich das in Grenzen hielt. BC fand ich viel toller als WotLK. Ich spiel auch schon ne ganze Weile nichtmehr WoW, aber BC hat echt viel Spaß gemacht.
Andererseits freut es mich, dass ich mich schon nichtmehr an alle Kürzel erinnern kann. Vielleicht liegt das auch an meinen grauen Zellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. Februar 2009)

So, hier bin ich dann auch wieder nach einem langen Fastnachtswochenende und anschließendem Dienstag zum ausnüchtern xD

Als erstes hier mein Speedtest:


> Du hast 413 Punkte erreicht, damit befindest du dich auf Platz 5623 von 1005923
> 
> 
> Du schreibst 535 Zeichen pro Minute
> ...



bitte mal ohne zu cheaten nachmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zweitens, Asoriel, ich kann mich gut in dich rein fühlen. Habe mein Hobby (Mittelalter Reenect) zum Kostüm gemacht und bin dieses Jahr als Ritter gegangen und sogar beim längsten Umzug Hessens mitgelaufen!! Das bedeutet stundenlang in Kette mit Schild und Schwert und sogar mit Showkampfeinlagen!! Es gibt so ziemlich genau kein Körperteil was nicht schmerzt *g*
Achso, am Abend davor war ich in Kette auf ner Party und hab sogar getanzt und so .. ei ei ei (was ne dumme Idee das war)


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2009)

hehe, hört sich lustig an. Ich bin aber mehr der Freund der traditionellen "Fasnet" wie es bei uns heißt. Ich wohn in der ältesten Stadt Baden-Württembergs mit ca. 25.000 Einwohner. Die Stadt liegt ca. 100km südlich Stuttgart, also sehr schwäbisch. Bei uns heißt das Spektakel dann "D' Stadt nab", also "Die Stadt hinunter". Da gibt es dann mehrere verschiedene "Kleidle". Ich persönlich geh als Federhannes. Wenn dich das interessiert, ist die Seite hier Klick ganz interessant, hier kannst du viel über unsere so geliebte Fasnet erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (25. Februar 2009)

Einfach mal reingefragt habe gerade 3dMark Vantage durchlaufen lassen und bin zum folgenden Ergebniss bekommen...


Hier klicken!


Nun meine Frage ob der Score so in Ordnung geht ?

Mfg Gnolius


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

Ich würde schon sagen, ja.

edit: So, hab meine Signatur nochmal ein wenig geändert. Die Schrift kann man jetzt deutlich besser lesen, und den "Effekt" im Hintergrund sieht man immer noch. Hier nochmal alle zum Vergleich:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke, man erkennt die Reihenfolge. Zuerst das Obere, da war mir das weiß aber zu lahm. Beim 2. hab ich dann bemerkt, dass die Schrift ein wenig schlecht zu lesen ist. Das 3. dürfte jetzt so passen.


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2009)

perfekt so is die absolut perfekt^^ zumindest mit der 3ten version^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

oh, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht das 0 nicht ganz lesbar, aber werd dein Name kennt, weiß was das fürn Buchstabe ist, ansonsten 1A


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2009)

Mir kann nicht zufällig jemand von euch nen TFT bis 200€ mit Full-HD empfehlen oder? Hab schon zwei gefunden die günstig sind, nur ob die auch gut sind weiss ich nicht. 

Nummer 1 

Nummer 2

Wäre dankbar für Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Welcher gut ist weiss ich auch nicht , aber nen Full HD 24"er für 199€? °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Shefanix du weißt schon, dass du bei einer hohen Auflösung deutlich weniger FPS haben wirst?


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2009)

Außer er passt die Einstellungen an.
Aber größere Auflösungssprünge machen sich schon stark bemerktbar da die Graka ja nun mehr Pixel zu berechnen hat.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Ah..

wenn Ich jetzt ein kleineren Bildschirm anschließe habe Ich mehr FPS?

Dann kauf Ich mir nen kleinen Bildschirm im Urlaub für mein PC, das ich wenigstens Wotlk ruckelfrei dort zocken kann. AGP Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

na klar. Kleines Beispiel: Du spielst auf einem 10"-Monitor mit Auflösung 640x480, dann muss die Grafikkarte ca. 300.000 Pixel berechnen. Wenn du auf 1280x1024 Pixel spielst sind es schon 1,3 Millionen. Und dann auf Full-HD sind es 2,3 Millionen. Also beinahe doppelt so viele wie bei der 1280x1024, also fast 50% weniger Bilder pro Sekunde. Natürlich kannst du die Auflösung runterschrauben, aber das sieht dann mehr als bescheuert aus.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei FullHD sind - meint ihr das macht Sinn bei einem 16,4" Notebook ?
Ich hab mein Wunschlaptop jetzt nämlich gefunden (Sony Vaio FW-Serie) und für 100 Euro Aufpreis kriegt man das nicht mit dem 16,4"-WXGA++ (1600 x 900 Pixel) sondern dem 16,4"-Full HD WXGA++ (1920 x 1080 Pixel) Display.
Jetzt frag ich mich nur ob das Laptop damit in Spielen überhaupt fertig wird - aber theoretisch müsste es ja auf einem 16,4" Display nicht - wie beim 24" - schlecht aussehen wenn man es nicht auf FullHD laufen lässt, oder?
Oder ist das allgemein schwachsinnig so ein (relativ) kleines Display auf 1920x1080 laufen zu lassen?
Und was haltet ihr allgemein von dem Laptop? 

Ihre Konfiguration VGNFW35V

Prozessor: 	         Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo 2,40 GHz
Festplatte: 	         320 GB Serial ATA (5400 U/min)
Speicher: 	                 4 GB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Optisches Laufwerk: 	 DVD Laufwerk
Bildschirm: 	         16,4" LCD, 1600 x 900 + Kamera
Graphics:                   ATI MobilityRadeonHD3650 512MB
Betriebssystem: 	 Vista® Home Premium - (64 bit) 

1098,95 &#8364;


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2009)

Ich würde das mit dem FullHD nehmen, kannst dann auch wenn nötig mal FullHDfilme in FullHD ansehen oder Games die es unterstützen.
Und selbst wenn du Games in der Auflösung des "kleineren" ohne HD spielen solltest, sollte man die Unterschiede nicht merken.
Also ich persönlich merke keine Gravierenden Grafikunterschiede (Fehler oder so meine ich) wenn ich mal testweise ne Nummer kleiner nahm.
Der Platz ist dann halt weniger, die Menüs sind kleiner aber ansonsten, das sich die Schrift verzerrt oder das Bild konnte ich nie feststellen.
Darauf wolltest du hinaus oder obs Qualitätsverschlechterungen gibt, nach meine Meinung würde ich sagen nein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

wenn der Monitor bei 16,4" Full-HD hat ist das enorm...würde ich nehmen. Und wenn du auf 1600 x 900 spielst wird es immer noch gut aussehen. Die Auflösung bei einem HD-Film mit dem guten Display wird dich umhauen!


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2009)

Hmm, also sollte ich lieber keinen FullHD TFT nehmen sondern einen normalen 22" ?


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2009)

Ok, dann werd ich wohl das FullHD Display nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was meint ihr allgemein zu dem Laptop? 
Ist das halbwegs ok für den Preis?
Jetzt mit FullHD und Bluray Laufwerk (FullHD ohne Blu-ray wäre ja irgendwie sinnlos):


Prozessor: 	Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo 2,40 GHz
Festplatte: 	320 GB Serial ATA (5400 U/min)
Speicher: 	4 GB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Optisches Laufwerk: 	Blu-ray Disc Combo-Laufwerk
Bildschirm: 	16,4" LCD, 1920x1080 + Kamera
Graphics: 	ATI MobilityRadeonHD3650 512MB
Betriebssystem: 	Vista® Home Premium - (64 bit) 

1.248,94 &#8364;

Edit: Was mir gerade auffällt:     	   Blu-ray Disc Combo-Laufwerk     Liest Blu-ray Disc(tm) (BD-R/-RE/-ROM/ DVD±RW/±R DL/RAM)    
Liest das gar keine CDs mehr oder ist das so selbstverständlich dass es nicht mehr dransteht?


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, also sollte ich lieber keinen FullHD TFT nehmen sondern einen normalen 22" ?



24" ist schon geil, aber ich würde da auf jedenfall genau aussuchen. Du solltest ein Modell nehmen, daß eine gute Interpolation aufweist und auch außerhalb der nativen Auflösung eine gute Figur macht. Solche Modelle gibt es, aber die muss man suchen.

Das wäre mir das wichtigeste bei einem 24" Monitor. Wenn du dann mal performance-bedingt z.b. bei Crysis runterschrauben musst, auf 1680x1050 Pixel, dann macht der trotzdem noch eine gute Figur.

Ein Monitor, der das ganz gut handelt, wäre der LG 2452V für ca. 270 Euro. Der ist schnell und hat eine vergleichsweise gute Interpolation.

Hier kannst du dir ihn mal ankucken:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/...-lg-w2452v.html

Nur der Standfuß soll ziemlich bescheiden sein. Aber für mich persönlich stünde der als letztes auf der Liste. So lang das Ding steht ist gut.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

japp, so würde es mir auch gehen. Nur wollte er max. 200&#8364; ausgeben.

@EspCap: Das Notebook sieht lecker aus, würde ich glatt auch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde mir aber erst wieder ein neues anschaffen, wenn Win7 auf dem Markt ist.

Edit: Warum da nichts von CDs steht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber das ist für mich unvorstellbar, dass ein heutiges Laufwerk nichtmehr mit CDs kompatibel sein soll. Die CD wird wohl immer noch das am häufigsten verbreitete Medium in "CD"-Form sein.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2009)

Ich glaube ich werde mir dann eher einen 22" kaufen, da ich befürchte - oder mir sogar sicher bin - das meine 9800GT viel zu wenig Leistung dafür hat.


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @EspCap: Das Notebook sieht lecker aus, würde ich glatt auch nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, Win7... als neuer Vista-SP hätts das auch getan ^^
Was mir an dem Laptop nich so passt ist die - nicht gerade stärkste - HD3650... Meint ihr die reicht für Sachen wie Crysis oder Mirror's Edge?
Ne bessere kann man leider nicht auswählen : /


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

24" für 200 Euro geht in die Hose

Für 200 Euro dann lieber einen guten 22", als einen mülligen 24". Ca. 280-320 Euro muss man für ein vernünftiges 24" TN-Panel einplanen.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

Die 3650 reicht für Crysis definitv nicht. Wenn dann nur auf low. Mirrors Edge weiß ich nicht, da kenn ich die Anforderungen nicht.

Edit: Schau dir doch mal das Notebook an: Klick


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2009)

Hm, das sieht ja gar nicht mal schlecht aus... 
Ein Kumpel hat auch ein MSI-Megabook und ich weis, dass er Crysis damit auf Mittleren Details spielt. 
Ich frag den mal morgen was sein Megabook für nen Grafikchip hat...


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

das größte hat soweit ich weiß eine 9800GS. Die HD4850 Mobility ist in etwa so stark wie die 9800GTX. Bei Crysis hat sie unter den Settings High einen Durchschnitt von 44FPS geschafft. Genaueres dazu kannst du hier nachlesen: Klick

Was auch noch interessant für dich wäre ist folgende Liste: Klick


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Das erste Notebook mit 4850, dass ich zu Gesicht bekomme. Aber das sieht echt mal geil aus

Das würd ich nehmen^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

ja, würde ich persönlich auch dem von EspCap geposteten vorziehen.


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2009)

Es gibt auch Laptops mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4870 X2?


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

na klar. Es gibt auch welche, die 2x eine 9800GTX verbaut haben. Quadcores gibts auch. Aber wenn du ein Quadcore und eine HD4870X2 verbaut hast, ist der Akku nach 30min leer und das Ding wiegt ca. 5kg. Außerdem ist die Karte deutlich leistungsschwächer als die "echte" HD4870x2.

Edit: Solltest du (im anderen Thread) vom WoW-Arenaserver reden: Nein, bin ich nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Bei einem solchen Laptop musst du dann eigens nen Bimbo anstellen, der neben dir immer auf einen kleinen Sackkarren den Strom-Reaktor mitschiebt.

Mal ehrlich: Ein solcher Laptop ist völlig zweckentfremdet. Ein Laptop dient meiner Meinung nach primär zum arbeiten. Funktionalität, Ergonomie und Laufzeit sollten da die wesentlichen Kriterien sein.


----------



## Wagga (1. März 2009)

FInde auch das Notebooks das hauptaugenmerk im Officebereich haben, aber wenn man mal im Zug oder bei Freunden oder sonst wo wenn man mal unterwegs ist ne Runde Wow zocken kann ist doch auch genial, dafür reicht aber ein Notebook von 700-1000 € dicke aus das muss dann kein 2500-500ß € Ding sein.
Aber das die 4850 nun auch in Notebooks (etwas abgespeckte) Version verbaut wird, finde ich mal klasse auch
das nun Quads so langsam kommen.
Aber die Notebooks sind da wohl eher als Desktopersatz mit dauerhafter Stromzuführung über Netzteil einzustufen.
Deskbooks oder wie man diese Desktopersatznotebooks nennt?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Sag mal , ich hab (zZ. noch) meinen alten TV hier und der hat "nur" nen SCART , diese Rot / Gelb / Weiß-Anschlüsse und nen S-Video Eingang - kann ich irgendwas davon nutzen um den PC da anzuschliessen? 

Bild sollte nur halbwegs gut sein , Ton ist kein muss.._


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Jo, klar: Wenn mal ein Spielchen zwischendurch drin ist, dann ist das nicht verkehrt. Und mit dem verlinkten Notebook von Asoriel geht da schon viel, mit der 4850.

Aber diese Gamer-Laptops mit 4870X2 und was weiß der Teufel, da bekommst du doch keine Laufzeit mehr zu stande. Das Ding muss ja ständig ab Strom hängen. Gut wäre etwas mit Hybrid-Power. Also eine billige Onboard für Desktop-Betrieb und ein Grafikmonster, daß sich dann aktiviert, sobald du ein Spiel startest.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Wie keiner mehr schreib wenn ich ne Frage hab >_<_


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Also, ich weiß es nicht

Vielleicht mit so nem Teil?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...articleId=44486

oder:

http://www.com-tra.de/shop/de_DE/produkt/l...ker_1000cm.html


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Und welcher Anschluss kommt dann an die 4870 °_° ?_


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2009)

Glaub eher das zweite, das erste ist für Spielekonsolen. Hab selbst eins für meine Playstation 2


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Joa mag sein , aber keiner der Anschlüsse ist ab meiner 4870 >_<_


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Ja, wie, willst du mich verscheissern

Schau mal den zweiten Link an und da dann der Stecker ganz rechts. Das ist ein normaler TV-Out, der eigentlich auf jeder Graka zu finden ist. Meine hat einen.

Edit:

da ist doch einer

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/HD-4870-Rad...e-240071-8.html

der in der Mitte

Und so wie ich das sehe, gehen da beide, die ich gelinkt habe. Der erste hat auch drei chinch-Eingänge und adaptiert die zu Scart. Und bei den Link von tomshardware siehst du ein Kabel, welche den TV-OUT der Graka zu 3mal Chinch adaptiert. Diese dann an den Adapter im Link von Alternate und das funzt.

Oder der im zweiten Link, das geht beides, weil es im Endeffekt das allergleiche ist.


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2009)

Stimmt Klos hat recht, meine Nvidia Grafikkarte hat auch so ein Anschluss, zwar nicht in der Mitte sondern an der Seite.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

meine hat auch so nen Anschluss. 

@Klos: Im MacBook Pro hats sowas. Da hats für den Desktop-Betrieb eine 9400M und für Spiele eine 9600GT M. Und das beste - es funktioniert sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Jaja is ja gut , hab ihn gesehn 

Hm , dann brauch ich also das ausm 2ten Link? Bald hab ich ja eh den hier :  Klick mich! 

Aber das Röhrending hier (da mein Vater meinen TFT hat) geht mir langsam tierisch aufn S***.._


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

jopp, der sieht nett aus.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Joa find ich auch , und für den Preis etc _


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

eben, da kann man ruhig zuschlagen. Ich finde auch - es gibt (beinahe) nix tolleres als Heimkino. Wenn ich zwischen PC/Heimkino wählen müsste, würde ich definitv Nummer 2 nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

mmh...also ich würd mir den mit 100hz holen

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a360938.html


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Naja..

1. Reicht mir der 32"er (Ja , auch der Preis reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und 

2. Was macht das denn fürn Unterschied? >_<_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Frage: Wenn ich bei hwv eine Pc mit Betriebsysthem bestelle, aber kein Laufwerk dazu nehme, liefern die mir das? Also als Sb Version.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Sollte eigentlich so sein , ja :-)_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sollte eigentlich so sein , ja :-)_


Und wie ist es wenn ich ohne Festplatte bestelle? Legen die dann Windows einfach dazu?


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Hm , leider haben alle Leute von den ich zB. PM´s etc. gekriegt habe nen kompletten PC - wenn nicht ruf doch einfach mal an? 


NORMALERWEISE sollte es aber eigentlich sein , immerhin kaufst du ja die CD/DVD.._


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Wo sollen die das denn dann drauf machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

ich würd auch sagen - ruf dort an, dann weißt du zu 100% Bescheid und musst dich nicht auf Vermutungen verlassen.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Wie weit wird der Preis für DDR3 fallen? Ist es möglich wenn ich Ende des Jahres mir einen PC für 500-550€ kaufe das ich dann DDR3 drin habe, ohne das die anderen Komponenten schwächeln?


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Naja , du bräuchstest nen Mainboard was DDR3 unterstützt , und wirklich lohnen (finde ich) tut sich das nicht , vor allem nicht bei so einem "preiswerten" PC.. :-)

Ich persönlich finde es lohnt sich wirklich nur mit nem i7 , fetter Graka etc.. wenn man halt das maximum an FPS rausholen will.._


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

glaubter eigentlich, dass anfang april der pheom 945 rauskommt? dann hol ich mir den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis mitte / ende april hab ich naemlich kb zu warten


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> glaubter eigentlich, dass anfang april der pheom 945 rauskommt? dann hol ich mir den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der wurde abgesagt gibt nur noch den 955 mit 3,2 ghz.

Zu DDR3: Im vergleich DDR2 1066 zu DDR3 1066 sind es grade mal 2% mehr Fps.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

wann kommten dann der 955 und wieviel mehr kostet der im gegensatz zum 940 ?( liegt immo bei 207)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> wann kommten dann der 955 und wieviel mehr kostet der im gegensatz zum 940 ?( liegt immo bei 207)


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,677556/A...cores/CPU/News/


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

k danke.
aber da steht was com canceln des 950 , nicht des 945.
hab ich iwas verpasst xD


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

DDR3 lohnt sich überhaupt nicht, zumindest nicht bei Mainstream-CPUs wie dem E8400 und vergleichbaren CPUs. Wenn dann nur wie painschkes sagte mit einem i7.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

der pass dann nicht ganz in das budget eines 16 jaehrigen :/
naja: mal schaun wielange der ph 2 940 ab april halten wird. ( bzw reichen fuer mind. mittel details)


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Nee dann lohnt sich DDR3 nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Stimmt 


Btw , ich schreib grad aus HdRO raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab´s zu Steam-Games hinzugefügt , nu kann ich Ingame die Comnunity Page aufrufen und darüber ins Inet gehn 

Endlich kein lästiges aufn Desktop gehen beim zocken.. xD_


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

wie is hdro eig so?
eig zock ich ja war, aber hab die befuerchtung, dass das in pve abdriften wird bzw. einfach nichts neues an pvp kommt.
gibts in hdro auch gutes pvp, bzw nicht so equip abhaengiges wie in wow?


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Google am besten mal , bzw geh in´s HdRO Forum hier - mit PvP hab ich mich noch garnicht so befasst 

Aber HdRO ist wirklich nen PvE Spiel , find ich zumindest - also wenn du auf PVP stehst - wie in WAR dann bleib da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch alles hier rumdümpeln..HdRO , WAR , AoC , WoW - aber zZ. nur HdRO installiert _


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Geben schon, aber nicht besonders viel. Für PVE Freunde das beste Spiel welches es auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Doppelpost -_-_


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Doppel poster 
pöse


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Braucht jemand Karten für die Cebit? Hab 7 Stück da und brauch sie nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

naja, im Prinzip würde ich gerne hingehen, das Problem ist aber, dass Hannover nicht gerade um die Ecke ist, daher leider nein.

Edit: Wow...ich hab eben bei iTunes zum ersten Mal eingekauft (Prodigy - Invaders must die) und ich bin echt begeistert. Die Musik flattert mit High-Speed und 256 kBit/s auf die Platte. So macht Musik kaufen Spaß. Wenn es fertig ist wirds direkt auf den iPod geladen und angehört. Freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar ein digitales Booklet bekommt man dazu.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

bei Itunes habe ich auch schon um die 100 Lieder geladen, aber nicht um auf dem PC Musik zuhören, sondern für meinen Ipod Touch, weil die Qualität einfach godlike ist.  Hört sich super genial aus.

PS: painschecks hast du ICQ?, würde dich gerne mal was über Rune of Magic fragen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> bei Itunes habe ich auch schon um die 100 Lieder geladen, aber nicht um auf dem PC Musik zuhören, sondern für meinen Ipod Touch, weil die Qualität einfach godlike ist.  Hört sich super genial aus.
> 
> PS: painschecks hast du ICQ?, würde dich gerne mal was über Rune of Magic fragen.


Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es eine Unverschämtheit für ein Lied 1 Euro zuzahlen. Von diesem einen Euro geht sehr wenig an den Künstler selbst. Und wenn du für 8 Gb vom Ipod Touch Lieder lädst bezahlst du schon 2000 Euro.


----------



## pampam (2. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> [...]Und wenn du für 8 Gb vom Ipod Touch Lieder lädst bezahlst du schon 2000 Euro.



Das erklärt doch auch, warum so viele Leute Musik (illegal) runterladen...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Das erklärt doch auch, warum so viele Leute Musik runterladen...


Die sind reich oder doof. Wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte würde ich auch über Itunes laden.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Also hans Gibst du ihr zu das du Illegal runterladest ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich rufe de bullen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(scherzt)


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

na, ich will nicht unbedingt illegales Zeug auf meinem Rechner haben, und die Alternative über iTunes find ich nichtmal schlecht. Auf dem MacBook hab ich schon ettliche Sachen (kostenlos via iTunes) runtergeladen, aber Musik gekauft war das erste Mal. Ich bin aber begeistert, war sicher nicht das letzte Mal!


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Hmm, ich lad mir doch keine 8GB Musik runter. Beim Ipod Touch gibts noch andre Funktionen.

Die meisten GB gehen an Videos/Filme, Musik ist recht wenig drauf und Sonstige halt, Spiele usw.


Und rechne mal aus, wenn du in Musikladen gehst und eine CD kaufst mit einem Song kostet die 4,99 Euro und hier kannste schön gemütlich runterladen für 99 Cent, davor 30 Sek. reinhören (Gut dort kannste ganz reinhören, aber kannst ja auch hier Youtube schauen) und kannst es direkt auf dein Ipod Laden und hast das Lied auf dem PC.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Also hans Gibst du ihr zu das du Illegal runterladest ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne ich krieg alles von Verwanten geschnekt.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber man kann sich die musik auch gleich legal von Youtube Videos Runterladen mit DVDVideoSoft Free Studio kann man eben nur die musik oder auch gleich das video Runterladen.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

japp, und die Qualität ist für den Arsch. Du kannst mir gerne sagen, dass die genau so gut wie von einer CD ist. Das mag vielleicht bei billigen Kopfhörern stimmen, aber du darfst mir glauben, dass ich bei meiner Bose einen Unterschied zwischen 128 kBit/s und 256 kBit/s höre. Die YouTube-"Alternative" war für mich kein Ersatz, da ist einfach die Qualität zu mießerabel.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

also ich kaufe mir immer vinyls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kosten zwar 5 euro, haben aber 400 kb / s.
und das hat mehr style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

naja, ich kauf mir Musik auf einer CD und wandel es in MP3 um, dann wird es auf dem Lifestyle gespeichert, die CD kommt in den Schrank und wird nie mehr angeguckt bzw. rausgekramt. Da kann ich die Musik auch gleich bei iTunes kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Es war mal im Fernsehn, so ca 1-2 Monate her. Da wurde gesagt, es wird irgendwo bei manchen Sachen das illigales Laden aufgehoben. Also irgendsowas, aber die Qualität ist miserabel und Itunes erhöt seine Preise auf 1Euro und 9 Cent, aber die erhöhen die Qualität nochmals und es hört sich einfach viel besser an, als wenn man irgendwie in Youtube nen Link konvertiert.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

richtig. Insbesondere bei dementsprechendem Soundsystem. Ich benutz die Musik ja nicht, um neben dem Zocken zu hören, da würde die schlechte Qualität nicht stören, sondern ich will im Wohnzimmer nen ordentlichen Klang. Sonst hätte ich auch billige Boxen kaufen können.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Hab jetzt mein Z5500 und hört sich einfach genial an jetzt noch eine neue Soundkarte für 100 Euro und dann haut das alles weg >godlike

Es gibt aber kein Effekt was alle Boxen spielen lässt :/


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Die Z5500 sind super Boxen, keine Frage, aber die sind Spielzeug gegen das was bei mir im Wohnzimmer steht/hängt. Ohne prahlen zu wollen, aber auf Klang leg ich als Musikliebhaber sehr viel wert, da hab ich mir (nach langerm überlegen und sparen) was gescheites angeschafft.

Meinetwegen, die Z5500 haben einen brutalen Bass, was hier sicher auch möglich wäre, aber es ist nicht Sinn der Sache, wenn man anständig Musik hören will, die Gläser im Schrank wackeln zu lassen.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

hmm .
wenn du hardstyle / hardcore so wie ich hoerst, dann brauchste den bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was willste mit sonem bass, den du nichma auffer brust spuerst.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Gut, die Z5500 Boxen sind eher für PC Lautsprecher ausgelegt und für den Preis, gibts nichts besseres und wenn man das Ding ganz aufdreht, kann man den Nachbarn und alle in der Straße damit wecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man Holzböden hat und dazu den dicken Subwoofer ist das einfach nur genial.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Ihr versteht das nicht. Klar, Ihr wollt bei Eurer Musik hauptsächlich nen dicken Bass und Krach. Damit kann man sicher auch ganz toll Party machen und die Nachbarn ärgern. Auch sind das zweifelsohne die besten PC-Lautsprecher in dem Preissegment, aber Ihr könnt mir beide nicht erzählen, dass die Boxen auch nur annähernd so einen guten Klang wie das Bose Lifestyle 48 hinbekommen.

Und nochmal: Bei dem Bose-System ist weder Krach noch "fetter" Bass das Ziel und auch nicht der Zweck der Anlage. Das sind Boxen für Leute, die Qualität auf einen sauberen Klang legen.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ich hab auch bose kopfhoerer mir mal gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die haben sage und schreibe 120 euro gekostet.
das warn so inears die mit den besten klang hatten, den ich je gehoert habe.
auch der bass war klar.
und nur party will ich gar niht, nur keine boxen, die nichtmal n glas auf box merkt...


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

so ist es auch nicht. Der Bass ist druckvoll und glasklar, und mit Sicherheit auch alles andere als schwach, trotzdem willst du bei klassischen Stücken kein Bumm Bumm haben. Und der Preis der Boxen war horrend, da müsst Ihr mich garnicht nach fragen.

Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich die Bose Triport gehabt haben? Die wurden mir freundlicherweiße zur Lifestyle 48 kostenlos beigelegt.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

-.-
kann sein.
die sind aber schon alt und wahrscheinlich billiger gwroden.
hab sie vor 3 jahren oder 4 gekauft.
darfse mir gerne schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Ach übrigends.. @ Klos - bei meiner 4870 ist kein S-Video Eingang : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja , jetzt aber eh egal - ich hab ja bald das Toshiba Teil..

Was ist denn eigentlich so besonders an den 1000Hz? Denn den , den du Vorgeschlagen hattest - ist mir zu teuer :-/_


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Schnelle Objekte, zB Fussbälle, ziehen keine Schlieren, was bei 200Hz nochmal verbessert wurde. Da siehst du nixmehr bzw nur das, was du willst.

@minimitmit: Die Kopfhörer hab ich selbst in Verwendung.

Edit: Du meinst 100Hz und nicht 1000Hz, oder?


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

du schaffst mit vsync 100 frames ( wenn du dich jetzt verschrieben hast und 100 hz gemeint hast, 1000- gibts das ueberhaupt?)?!
ohne kann es naemlich manchmal zu nicht klaren bildern kommen.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Okay, bei den Preis, kann man auch mal ein Geschenk von bis 200 Euro dazu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast recht, ich lege auch wert auf klaren Klang, deswegen werde Ich mir eine neue Soundkarte kaufen und Ich drehe nie den Sound bis 100% auf und lass es knallen. Da versteht man eigentlich kaum was von der Musik und wenn man dann noch davor sitzt kA.. man hört es nur krachen. Deswegen habe Ich meist es so bis Lautstärke kA, 2-4 Balken (geht bis 20 Balken) und das ist schon laut. 

Aber falls du Rock/Metall gerne hörst: Höre dir mal In Flames - Dead Alone an, das muss sich so genial bei dir anhören, würde ich mir gerne mal anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansosten vielleicht E Nomine oder ATB - No Silence

Zwar jetzt nicht mit der Qualität von youtube, sondern mit einer besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ehm aso:
hast du eig zuviel geld xD
4,8k fuer ne musikanlage- das kostet nen auto...


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Oh , ja.. meinte 100Hz.. 

Hm.. aber die Kunden bei Alternate scheinen damit keine Probleme zu haben?

 Zum TV! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Das mag auf den ersten Blick irre klingen, ja. Aber ich bin erwachsen, gehen arbeiten (meine Frau im übrigen auch) und ich würde einfach mal sagen, dass das eine einmalige Anschaffung ist, mit der man ein Leben lang seinen Spaß hat. Ich/wir haben uns das mehr als genau überlegt, das dürft Ihr glauben. Und ihm Nachhinein würde ich es wieder kaufen.
Und so am Rande: Auto ist vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2009)

Ihr habt mich ganz verführerisch auf die Bose TriPort  gemacht, ist der Klang eindeutig besser, als die normalen Apple Kopfhörer?, werde in 5 Wochen in Urlaub fliegen und werde dann natürlich den schönen Klang vermissen und muss dann mit meinem Ipod weiter leben. Deswegen dachte Ich mir, das sind doch genau die richtigen, ändert sich da eindeutig der Klang?


----------



## minimitmit (2. März 2009)

ja wenn ich 20k + im monat verdienen wuerde ( wie mein onkel , die sau ^^), wuerd ich mri auch so was holn, aber ....
eine fuer "schlappe" 500 reicht doch auch.^^

die apple dinger sind dreck
dagegen sind die bose die 4te offenbarung der musik
das is glasklar .
allerdings fallen die silikondinger leicht ab, also imemr aufpassen wenn nich hoerst und die in irgendnen fach packen.habich auch immer os gemacht.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Also, ich kann dir gerne ein Mini-Review schreiben:

Apple-Standartkopfhörer => Müll!

Apple-InEar => Ganz akzeptabler Klang, absolut zu empfehlen für den Preis.

Bose TriPort => Der Wahnsinn. Hört sich an, wie eine richtige Stereoanlage. Druckvolle Bässe, wie ich sie sonst nur mit Subwoofer gehört habe, klare Höhen. Ich hab sie mit einem iPod Classic im Einsatz, besser hab ich noch nie mobil Musik gehört, nichtmal im Auto. Einziger negativer Punkt: Bei den Apple-InEar ist die Abschirmung sehr viel besser, trotzdem ist sie noch gut.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2009)

Um das mit den 100hz nochmal aufzugreifen. Bei LCD steht das 100hz für eine Technik, die zu den normalen Bildern künstliche Zwischenbilder interpoliert. Damit sollen Bewegungen geschmeidiger wirken, insbesondere bei Sportübertragungen macht sich das meiner Meinung nach sehr positiv bemerkbar. 

Und @Painschkes: Kauf dir mal ne vernünftige Graka Kein TV-Out geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2009)

_Ich weiss auch nicht wieso Palit kein TV-Out at °_°


Hm , der von dir gepostete ist mir aber zu teuer >_<_


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Diese 100Hz Technik will mir irgendwie nicht in den Kopf gehen. 

Mal rein technisch, das bedeutet doch nur, dass ich mehr Bilder habe, richtig?
Wie Klos ja grade sagte, wir haben nichtmal "echte" Bilder, wir müssen sogar noch interpolieren. 

Also Bei PC Spielen sagt man normal alles ab 30fps (was ja bekanntlich Bilder pro Sekunde, also quasi Hz heißt) ist okay, da das menschliche Auge eh nicht mehr sieht. Wieso sollte es jetzt bei Fernsehern anders sein?

Ich hab das bisher für einen genialen Marketingtrick gehalten, aber bitte, ich bin offen mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen zu lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

ehm alles ab ab 60 frames is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


30 is nur fuer strategiespiele ok.


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ehm alles ab ab 60 frames is ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


30, mehr erkennt das Auge nicht. Auch in schnellen Shootern nicht. Aber man sollte eine konstante FPS von 60 in allen Spielen haben, weil es immer Szenen gibt, in denen die Auslastung sehr viel höher ist und die FPS EXTREM einbrechen (Stichwort Crysis in den Eislandschaften)


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

ehm nein fala.
60+ schafft das auge
30 reichen, wenn du keine schnellen bewegungne machst, da sind 60 naemlich besser / angenehmer.


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Ich kenns auch mit 30, is aber auch wurscht ob 30 oder 60

Was bringt mir nen 100Hz TV wenn mein Auge mit 60/30 zufrieden is?


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

100? es geht ja ein bissel auch ueber 60 ( bei aelteren halt nicht mehr *hust*).


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2009)

Deswegen sind auch alle Spiele bei maximal 35 fps "Flüssig Spielbar" (Zitat PCGames Hardware)

Aber die haben sicher keine Ahnung was flüssig ist und was nicht :/


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

ehm ich hab net gesagt, dasses ruckelt oder net fluessig ist.
aber beica 35 fps siehst du beim schwenken ( ego shooter ) doch weniger, als bei 60 .
ich such dir mal kurz nen link.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Ich werd aber doch zu dem mit 100Hz greifen , kostet etwas mehr - dafür ist er aber "perfekt" xD

War grad auf Möbel suche (jaja..was die Oma nicht alles bezahlt).. dann wird mein Zimmer neu gemacht (Möbel,Teppich,Wandfarbe) und der neue TV dazu.. dann vllt mitte / ende des Jahres nen Quad & ne neue Graka (da 32" TV -_-) und ich bin :



ZUFRIEDEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese, ich sollte wieder bei meinen Eltern einziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut , mein Zimmer is nicht riesig.. aber es lohnt sich.. und da ich "erst" 17 bin , werd ich hier sicherlich noch ne weile rumgammeln _


----------



## pampam (3. März 2009)

Ich hab gestern in so einem P.M. Heft gelesen (von wann das war, weiß ich jetzt nicht), dass das menschliche Auge flüssige bewegungen ab 18 Bildern pro Sekunde erkennt.
Im Fernsehen wird alles mit 25 FPS gesendet. Ein 50Hz Fernseher berechnet ein Zwischenbild. Also Bild 1, 2 und 3 sind gegeben. Der Fernseher berechnet aber noch bild "1,5" (ich nenne es ml so), bild "2,5" usw.


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

muhaha.
ich bin 16 un hab mit meinem bro ne eigene wohnung->
nen zimmer zum pennen fuer jeden  ( meins ca 4x4 m, bros 3x4), ne kueche, nen bad, und nen wohnzimmer ( 7x7 meter oder sowas; auf jedenfall groß)


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Bei Euch siehts aber bestimmt aus wie in Honnikas Hose, so vom Designe her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Boah , wie das wohl ist aufm 37"er CSS zu spieln? >_>

Was kann man eigentlich für ne max. Auflösung wählen? 

Die angegebenen 1920x1080?_


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Ich hab immer noch need auf den hier *sabber*

Hab mir den für Zack-Zack gewünscht und tatsächlich war er paar Tage später drin. Aber bis ich ihn gesehen hab natürlich ausverkauft .. damn -_-

War glaube für 340€ drin. Wenn das mal kein Kampfpreis ist!! Hätt ich den Zack gesehen wär er jetzt meiner. 

Jetzt trau ich mich nich. Wenn ich soviel Geld ausgeb geht immer danach mein Auto kaputt und ich komm in Geldsorgen. Kauf ich nix, hält mein Auto noch ewig, ich wette xD


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_So ist das immer , wie mit meinem HS damals.. ich habs nie benutzt - kaum wollte ich mal wieder nen paar CS War´s spielen -> Schrott.._


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Ah ne doch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

hiho...hab da mal ne spezielle frage^^

meine frau hat ein Packard Bell Laptop genaue Typenbezeichnung lautetEasyNote MZ35
Die genaue Auflistung des Teils seht ihr im DyDiag Anhang^^
DxDiag:

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/3/2009, 21:04:35
       Machine name: XXXX
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Packard Bell BV                 
       System Model: EasyNote MZ35
               BIOS: Phoenix NoteBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1     
          Processor: Intel® Celeron® M CPU        410  @ 1.46GHz
             Memory: 894MB RAM
          Page File: 530MB used, 1635MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode


So da in dem Din wie man lesen kann zuwenig RAM drin is....wollte i fragen wat für en RAM i kaufen muss und wie baue ich den ein bzw kann i da überhaupt en RAM neu einbauen?

Aja ihr und ich wisst das dat Ding net der Bringer is ... aber meine Frau will halt nun mal mit den Läppi WoW zoggen also muss da irgendwie eventuell en neuer RAM Riegel rein.
Natürlich nur wenn es geht........naja i hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen

Gruß euer Dracun


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Was für ne Grafikkarte hat der Laptop?


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann grad des net abtippen...also mache ich es mir einfach wollte i eigentlich auch im ersten post euch zeigen^^

wie gesagt i weiß das der läppi net wirklich gut is aber denke mal en weiterer ram riegel würde weiterhelfen damit der net mehr so extremst laggen würde in bestimmten gebieten^^


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

kann mir des keiner erklären?? wuäääh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. März 2009)

Mit diesem Laptop wird zocken sehr sehr schwer. Der Prozessor ist viel zu langsam, ist ja nicht einmal ein dualcore (ein dualcore mit dieser MHz zahl hätte evtl. gereicht). Die Grafikkarte ist eine Office-Karte. Und der Ram lässt auch zu wünschen übrig. 

Ich empfehle dir, bzw. deiner Frau einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. Schau dir einfach mal den PC Sticky an. Dort reicht schon der billigste PC um wow zu spielen.

Grüße, Franky.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Franky lebt auch noch? °_°_


----------



## Tronnic² (3. März 2009)

Na sicherlich, aber bin zur Zeit öfters am WoW spielen wenn ich Zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn ich nicht Spiele dann lern ich für die Berufsschule. Schreibe in 3 Wochen Zwischenprüfung o.o
Ich verlass meine Buffies schon nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du bist ja nie im X-Fire on ^.^


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Habs nie an >_<

Naja..iwie ist Shefa auch nichmehr so oft da °_°


Übrigends hab ich mein PW vergessen & die Email war da iwie falsch.. heisse jetzt painschkes =]_


----------



## Tronnic² (3. März 2009)

Jaaaaaaaa.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefa ist dem Vis-Clan beigetreten und Spielt mit uns TM und WoW xD Ist aber jetzt schon seit Samstag net dagewesen.


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

Klos, falls du das hier liest.

Ich vermute du hast entweder meine Frage vor 1 oder 2 Seiten verpasst bezüglich 100Hz Technik, oder bist argumentlos ein Opfer des Marketing geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst was dazu sagen?


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Mit diesem Laptop wird zocken sehr sehr schwer. Der Prozessor ist viel zu langsam, ist ja nicht einmal ein dualcore (ein dualcore mit dieser MHz zahl hätte evtl. gereicht). Die Grafikkarte ist eine Office-Karte. Und der Ram lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir, bzw. deiner Frau einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. Schau dir einfach mal den PC Sticky an. Dort reicht schon der billigste PC um wow zu spielen.
> 
> Grüße, Franky.



Nur mal als Info in meinem ersten post habe ich schon erklärt, das ich weiß das der läppi net dat wahre is^^



> *Aja ihr und ich wisst das dat Ding net der Bringer is ... aber meine Frau will halt nun mal mit den Läppi WoW zoggen also muss da irgendwie eventuell en neuer RAM Riegel rein.
> Natürlich nur wenn es geht........naja i hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen*





.....und einen PC zu kaufen is nich drin da meine Frau wenn einen Läppi haben will keinen Desktop deswegen frage ich ..is es möglich da den RAM zu erweitern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bitte keine empfehlungen ala PC akufen..danke
wenn des mit dem RAm erweitertn im Läppi net gehen sollte...da zu umständlich  etc dann wird sie wohl esrtmal mit dem leben müssen und sich geld ansparen für en großen läppi...

gruß dracun


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Wie so will den deine frau unbedingt mit dem einem laptop zocken?

kann ich nicht verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

Ohne genauer geguckt zu haben, RAM erweitern ist fast immer möglich. Wird aber bei dem Teil nichts bringen. 

Das is ungefähr so, als ob man einem 20 Jahre alten Golf neue Zündkerzen verpasst. Die Zündkerzen sind elementarer Bestandteil. Dennoch wird der Golf keine Sprünge machen mit neuen. 
Genauso der Laptop. Ram ist ja schön und gut. Aber das Teil ist ja langsamer als mein Netbook. Sorry, aber vergiss es. Damit wird man nie auch nur annähernd vernünftig auch nur farmen gehen können..


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2009)

nun warummeine frau unbedingt mit läppi zoggen will. da sie desktops persönlich net mag und mit nem läppi is sie laut ihren aussagen mobil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frauen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bis vor WotLK ging es ja ohne Probs nur in Shatt hatte sie damals nervige Lags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt seit WotLK is es teilweise echt schlimm geworden  und bei mri hab i ja auch nur en den RAM ausgetauscht von 1GB auf  2GB und seitdem juhuuu^^ no Probs 

darum auch meine vermutung bzw hoffnung ram erweitern gut is..aber wenn des ohne irgendwelche komplizierten massnahmen net geht dann muss sie halt noch so lange sich mit dem teil rumquälen bis wir ihr wat vernünftiges kaufen könnnen (und den läppi mti nem 20 jahre alten golf zu vergleichen is auch en bissel arg übertrieben^^)


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> nun warummeine frau unbedingt mit läppi zoggen will. da sie desktops persönlich net mag und mit nem läppi is sie laut ihren aussagen mobil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha genau da ist man mobil, Schatz die Wohnung Brennt rette mein laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaja Frauen.


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

er mag keine 20 jahre aufm buckel haben, aber ich zitiere mal wikipedia



> Intel Celeron ist ein Markenname der Firma Intel für weniger leistungsfähige Varianten einer Generation von Intel-Prozessoren. Celeron-CPUs wurden vor allem für preiswerte Heim- und Bürorechner konzipiert, an die geringe Leistungsanforderungen gestellt werden.



von der leistung her, war mein vergleich ziemlich passend.

zum zocken eignet sich sowas wie ein 20 jahre alter golf für die DTM - so besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut mir ja leid, aber so isses halt. ich könnte dir ja jetzt erzählen, dass es mit ein wenig ram gleich viel besser wird. das wird es aber leider eben nicht. also die unverblühmte wahrheit ..


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> zum zocken eignet sich sowas wie ein 20 jahre alter golf für die DTM - so besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon besser......naja wie gesagt einfaches nein geht net...hätte mir ja schon am anfang auch gereicht^^
dann muss ie sich halt erstmal von dalaran fernhalten^^  
muss sie sich hat en größeren läppi kaufen danke an alle


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt einfaches nein geht net...hätte mir ja schon am anfang auch gereicht^^



soll ich daraus lesen, du hast meinen post als auf irgendeine art bösartig oder so empfunden?
wenn ja tuts mir leid, so war er weiß gott nicht gemeint!

wollte ja nur nen lustigen vergleich bringen - ich bringe gerne lustige (und meistens unpassende) vergleiche


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> soll ich daraus lesen, du hast meinen post als auf irgendeine art bösartig oder so empfunden?
> wenn ja tuts mir leid, so war er weiß gott nicht gemeint!
> 
> wollte ja nur nen lustigen vergleich bringen - ich bringe gerne lustige (und meistens unpassende) vergleiche


nöö i fand den bösartig^^..musste sogar schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich stört halt nur immer erst direkt blabla scheiße etc...dat dat ding driss is weiß ich auch^^...wie gesagt hab deinen post und auch die anderen net als böse empfunden^^
so jetzt is der unsinnnige  bescheurte grundkurs windoof vorbei...(wurde gezwungen vom chef^^)
also wieder arbeiten bye bye


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Klos, falls du das hier liest.
> 
> Ich vermute du hast entweder meine Frage vor 1 oder 2 Seiten verpasst bezüglich 100Hz Technik, oder bist argumentlos ein Opfer des Marketing geworden?
> 
> ...



Was soll ich dazu sagen, ich merke den Unterschied sehr wohl. Habe ja schon oft bei Saturn verglichen. Außerdem sind das ja nicht einfach nur weitere Zwischenbilder, sondern von einem Prozessor berechnete Zwischenbilder, unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Bewegungsrichtung. Das Bild wird dabei in Blöcken aufgeteilt und mit dem vorherigen verglichen. Daraus resultieren dann die Berechnungen für das Zwischenbild im Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Bewegung.

Es gibt einige, die behaupten, sie sehen keinen Unterschied. Ich habe bei Saturn oft aktuelle Toshiba-Geräte jeweils mit 100hz und ohne verglichen und muss sagen, daß gerade bei Sportveranstaltungen die Konturen schärfer sind und auch dieser Verwischeffekt nicht mehr vorhanden war, der bei LCD bedingt durch die Trägheit des menschlichen Auges zu Tage tritt. Es handelt sich ja stets um Vollbilder, die das menschliche Auge nicht schnell genug verarbeiten kann.

Daher dieser Verwischeffekt, der meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich vorhanden ist. Sehr schön sieht man das am Ball, während eines Fußballspiels.


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> [...] auch dieser Verwischeffekt nicht mehr vorhanden war, der bei LCD bedingt durch die Trägheit des menschlichen Auges zu Tage tritt. Es handelt sich ja stets um Vollbilder, die das menschliche Auge nicht schnell genug verarbeiten kann.



Und genau hier kommt der Punkt den ich einfach nicht verstehen will. 

Weil mein Auge eh schon überfordert ist, interpoliere ich weitere Zwischenbilder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/100-Hz-Technik

Manchmal kann man seine Antworten so leicht finden.
Verstehen kann ich es trotzdem nicht. Also wenn ich [hier beliebiges Spiel einsetzen] mit 30-40 fps zocke hatte ich noch nie den Eindruck eines Flimmerns ..


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2009)

Unter Trägheit ist darunter in diesem Fall eher zu verstehen, daß dein Auge immer noch beim alten Bild ist, obwohl das neue längst generiert wurde.
Sprich, es kann sich nicht schnell genug auf die neuen Bilder einstellen, somit brennen sich die einzelnen Bilder praktisch ein.

Soweit die theoretische Seite der ganzen Problematik, von der ich tatsächlich auch nicht viel verstehe, da ich nicht über das nötige Wissen über die menschliche Biologie verfüge. Tatsache ist jedoch, daß der Verwischeffekt vorhanden ist. Zumindest, soweit es meine Optik angeht.

Der Punkt ist einfach, daß die einzelnen Bilder nicht mehr so lange angezeigt werden und somit eine Einprägung nicht mehr stattfinden kann, da sie zu schnell wechseln.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe einen deutlichen Unterschied. Und viele andere auch. Jedoch gibt es auch sehr viele Menschen, die meinen, sie sehen keinen Unterschied. Im Hifi-Forum gibt es viele Diskussionen darüber.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

ich finde auch, dass man einen deutlichen Unterschied erkennt. Sony hat sogar schone eine ganze Weile 200Hz-Geräte auf dem Markt, und das Bild ist sagenhaft. Direkt verglichen mit anderen TVs ist der Unterschied sicher bei weitem nicht so deutlich, wie mit und ohne 100Hz, vorhanden ist er aber, auch wenn nur bei relativ schnellen Bewegungen.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch das Projekt hier:

http://war3wow.webs.com/about.htm

Ich habe die Karte gedownloadet, aber Ich weiß nicht in welchen Ordner die Map reinschieben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

wow, das sieht ja echt klasse aus. Wäre nett, wenn du dann sagen könntest, wo das hin muss. Ich denk, das probier ich auch mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (4. März 2009)

mal ne andre frage:
weiß wer, ob beim ph2 940 ( boxed) waermeleitpaste dabei ist, bzw aufgetragen wurde.
muesste mir sonst naemlich neue kaufen.


----------



## Gnolius (4. März 2009)

Denke schon das die Draufgebatscht wurde..


----------



## minimitmit (4. März 2009)

spekulieren moechte ich naemlich damit net.
sonst hol ich mir für 4 euro die  arctic silver 5.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. März 2009)

Ich kann das empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00052994-Plantro...3830&sr=1-2

Hab ich und funktioniert Tadelos. Guter Klang und gute Qualität.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wow, das sieht ja echt klasse aus. Wäre nett, wenn du dann sagen könntest, wo das hin muss. Ich denk, das probier ich auch mal aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Anfangs habe ich es hinbekommen, da bin ich auf Einzelspieler, Eigene Kampage, dann stand da World of Warcraft. Konnte dann die Kampagne auswählen und dann stand da: Die Karte sei beschädigt oder so und dann wollte Ich die neuladen, hab die alte gelöscht und weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wo ich es re reingetahn habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2009)

Auf allen Boxed-Kühlern, egal ob Intel, oder AMD ist Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Immer! Aber natürlich nichts besonderes. Allerdings braucht es auf einen Schrottkühler auch keine Highend-Paste.


----------



## minimitmit (4. März 2009)

danke !
hastes ja nett ausgedrueckt.
aber auf OC hab ich eh kb da:
-keine ahnung / erfahrung davon/damit.
- keine lust cpu zu schrotten; durch OC dann keine garantie mehr.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2009)

Asoriel, ganz einfach.


Warcraft 3 Ordner gehen, dann ist dort ein Ordner: Campaigns - dort die geladene Datei reintun.

Warcraft 3 starten - Einzelspieler - Eigene Kampagne - World of Warcraft auswählen - Starten


----------



## minimitmit (4. März 2009)

kann man die map auch auf ner lan mit 4 leuten oder so spielen?
waere naemlich ne idee.
kann vll jemand generell dazu nen feedback geben?


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2009)

> Die Entwickler Arbeiten übrigens grad am Multiplayer-Modus, denn bisher ist die Kampagne nur als Einzelspieler zu erkunden.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand erklären was das sein soll:

http://wow.curse.com/contests/win-a-reactor/enter.aspx

Sieht komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Das ist Komischer Pc^^ wen du den Gewinnst hat den sicher nicht Jeder!


----------



## Tronnic² (4. März 2009)

Öl-Gekühlter PC (komplett mit Öl aufgefüllt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2009)

_Wat zock ich denn jetzt? Alleine macht nix Spass >_<

HdRO 
AoC
WAR

und alles ist alleine boring -_-_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

painschkes schonmal Trackmania Nations Forever versucht? Ist kostenlos und macht ne Menge Spaß. Mir hats soviel Spaß gemacht, dass ich mir United Forever gekauft habe.

Im Moment spiel ich aber kaum was, da wenig Zeit dafür ist. Wenn, dann sinds meisten so Sachen wie Phun oder Crazy Machines 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soramac, danke für die Infos!

Den Curse-PC find ich persönlich übrigens toll. Auch wegen der Hardware. Den würd ich glatt nehmen, nur wundert mich, warum die 2x ein 650W-Netzteil verbaut haben...


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Ja , ist aber nicht so mein Fall..

Am liebsten würd ich auf Warhammer umsteigen - hab aber keinen Highlevel Char & alleine leveln macht keinen Spass _


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Hol dir Left 4 Dead, am besten wäre es gewesen als es 50% billiger bei Left 4 Dead war.

Bald kommt ein neuer Patch raus, dann werden die 2 andren Kampagnen die zurzeit nicht als Versus spielbar sind - spielbar sein!

Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

sobald bei WAR die Trial kommt werd ich es definitv testen. Nur so blindlings kaufen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Scheint´s ja ab heute zu geben :-)

 Klick mich!  

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

naja, eventuell im Laufe des Tages, wäre echt super, würd mich freuen!

Was ist denn zu empfehlen als Klasse? Ich würde später evtl. gerne als Tank oder Heiler fungieren, egal was von beidem, aber das Leveln sollte möglichst nicht zu anstrengend sein. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich erwarte, dass ich keine Downtimes und Tode erlebe. Ich hab in WoW auch mal nen Heiligpriester hochgelevelt, war 
nicht sehr angenehm.

In diversen Foren/Posts kann man lesen, dass die Trial innerhalb der nächsten Tage kommen wird. Ob es heute noch reicht bezweifeln die meisten, stört mich persönlich aber uach nicht weiter...

Edit: Okay, die Trial gibts wohl doch schon. Hab mir zumindest eben nen Account erstellt und lad das Spiel gerade herunter. Ich glaub, das wird ne halbe Ewigkeit dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind 8GB aber es geht nicht wirklich flott voran...


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Also ich werd , egal mit wem ich Anfange nen Runenpriester(in) oder nen Schamanen spielen.


Tank´s wären : Schwarzork , Schwarzer Gardist , Marauder , Eisenbrecher , Ritter des Sonnenordens

Heiler wären : Runenpriester , Schamane , Erzmagier , Jünger des Khaine 


hoffe hab keinen vergessen?

Aber ist ja fast nur RvR in WAR - deshalb ist Tank nicht gleich Tank - zumindest nicht im RvR _


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

was wäre denn eine gute PvP-Klasse? Gibt es etwas, was mit dem Schurken in WoW (Stealth und so) vergleichbar wäre?

Bin übrigens bei 2%...ca. 300MB hab ich erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Werden sicherlich viele laden , falls es wirklich geht :-)

Hm joa , zB. den Hexenjäger (DDler) rennt mit Knarre&Schwert rum (so ähnlich wie bei Van Helsing) und knüppelt sehr gerne die kleinen Schamanen um 

Das wäre nen Ordnungschar , weiss garnicht obs sowas bei Destro gibt? °_°_


----------



## Desdinova (5. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das wäre nen Ordnungschar , weiss garnicht obs sowas bei Destro gibt? °_°_


Ja, nennt sich Hexenkriegerin und ist die Spiegelklasse des Hexenjägers.

Noch eine kurze Verbesserung:


painschkes schrieb:


> _Tank´s wären : Schwarzork , Schwarzer Gardist , Marauder ,Chosen (Auserkorener), Eisenbrecher , Ritter des Sonnenordens, Schwertmeister
> Heiler wären : Runenpriester , Schamane , Erzmagier , Jünger des Khaine, Sigmarpriester, Zelot
> _


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Ach , Zelot & Siggi , total vergessen.

Schwertmeister..timmt-.-

Und ja Marauder&Chosen verwechsel ich immer , also wer tanken kann..

Aber naja , nu isses ja richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

Also bei CS war ich ja ein ziemlich guter PvPler (haha - ein furchtbar flacher witz). Aber wenn ich so meinen PvP Skill in WoW angucke. Vllt sollte ich mich von War lieber fernhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber viel Spaß Asoriel (:

Ach btw.
ich heiße übrigens Claet und nicht Cleat, schreibst du immer falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist Teal'c ohne Apostroph und rückwärts.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

also ich weiß net, welche typen ihr gerne spielt^^
im april zock ich au wieder war
ich hab alle klassen durchgetestet ( ausser dem hexenjaeger) und bin beim weißen loewen haengengeblieben.
der sieht zwar net cool aus, macht aber riesigen spaß.( meele dd mit pet).
also tanks sind :
order: eisenbrecher, ritter d.so., schwertmeister

destro: schwarzer gardist, auserkorener,schwarz ork

heiler:
order: runenpriester, erzmagier, sigmarpriester (<- is en melee healer)

destro: zelot ( <- sehr viel style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), schamanen ( lieblingsopfer von meinem wl), juenger des khaine ( melee healer )

dds:
range: 
order: schattenkrieger ( ne mischung aus range und melee; schwierig zu spielen wegen haltungen wechseln), feuerzauberer ( caster), maschinist ( defensiv)

destro: squigtreiba ( bogenschuetze mit pet), zauberin, magus

melee: 
order: weißer loewe (pet; auf posi-styles skillbar<-- fuer die mit skill aber auch aoe , mitl ruessi), hexenjaeger ( van helsing style, sehn super aus und machen ordentlich schaden, tarnfaehigkeit, die aber ap kostet, leichte ruessi), slayer ( son aoe melee, mitl ruessi, die sich aber downgradet ,dafuer mehr schaden
)
destro: chaosbarbar ( kann arme mutieren fuer veschiedene fertigkeiten), hexenkriegerin ( milf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machen derbsten burst damage, werden aber generft), spalta ( siehe slayer)

hab alle so geordnet, dass die spiegelklassen in der selben reihenfolge auftauchen ( z.b. erst runi bei order, dann zelot bei destro).

@ claet: weißte, wann der SG:A film kommt?


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte (ganz am Anfang) nen Levelpartner - er war Schwarzork und ich Schamane..bei einem Szenario (Nordenwacht heisst es) bin ich immer wieder hinter so nen Turm gelaufen & hab mich versteckt , ihn geheilt wenns nötig war und dann wieder weg.. war schon lustig wie mich alle gesucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Hm joa , zB. den Hexenjäger (DDler) rennt mit Knarre&Schwert rum (so ähnlich wie bei Van Helsing) und knüppelt sehr gerne die kleinen Schamanen um _



hrhr, so ein Fehler von dir hätte ich nicht erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DD*ler*? DamageDealer*ler*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und an Claet: Tut mir Leid, so schnell verliest man sich. Danke für den Hinweiß, ich werd mich bemühen, das in Zukunft richtig zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist eigentlich "_Teal'c_"?

Edit: Ah okay, ein Charakter aus Stargate.

Bei WAR bin ich momentan bei 26% angelangt...3 Gigabyte sind da, 5 kommen noch...


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

son schwarzer aus stargate .


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

naja, ich hab mir jetzt mal nen Squigtreiba angeschaut, taugt der im PvP was?

Ach ja: Wenn, dann will ich Chaos spielen.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Hab ihn leider selber nicht gespielt - von daher kann ich dir keinen Eindruck verschaffen.

Aber du könntest dir die Klassenforen hier mal anschaun oder Vid´s zu den Klassen :  Klick mich!  

---

Zur Frage im Sticky : 

Also , meiner Meinung nach ist für´s zwichendurch reinschauen HdRO besser..kommst on - machst 2-3 Quests oder sitzt einfach nur in der Stadt rum und gehst wieder off..

Bei WAR geht das sicherlich auch , aber da es da eher um das PVP/RvR geht und Scenarios / Keepfights länger dauern empfinde ICH das so.. :-)



Du meinst Zerstörung? Gut , ich wäre dann ein Schamane :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

Ja, ich mein Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Böse Fraktion der beiden eben. Sind diese Szenarios/Keepfights/RvR offen wie Tausendwinter oder vergleichbar mit Raids/Instanzen in WoW?

Dann können wir ja gerne zusammen spielen, musst nur sagen, welcher Server. Ob ich heut aber noch dazu komme wag ich mal zu bezweifeln, der Patch steht aktuell bei 30%, dauert also wohl noch ne Weile.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_WE wäre vllt besser :-)


Szenarios sind so wie Schlachtfelder (Arathi etc)

Keepfights & Open RvR ist halt einfach in der Landschaft - obwohl die Keeps natürlich auch an festens Positionen stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

also mit Tausenwinter vergleichbar? Und wie lange gehen die Szenarios? 

Wochenende wäre bei mir auch besser...Sagts mal nen Termin, von mir aus Freitag 19:00?


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

max 15 minuten / SC.
meistens ca 7-10.
wer als erster halt 500 punkte hat , gewinnt.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

naja, es könnten auch 5.000.000 Punkte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist schwer, mit der Zahl etwas anzufangen, wenn man wirklich garkeinen Bezug dazu hat.

Natürlich trotzdem danke für die Info, das ist ja doch sehr angemessen. (also die Dauer)


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Freitag 19Uhr geht klar :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

wunderbar, ich hoff nur, bis dahin ist der Download fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name von meinem Char wird wahrscheinlich Asoriel, vllt such ich noch einen anderen aus der besser zum Spiel passt, also sowas wie "Knüppla" oder sowas.

Auf welchem Server dann? (Gibts da verschiedene?)


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

kriegst halt punkte fuer verschiedene sachen.
kills bringen halt 1 oder 2^^
dann haste manchmal son artefakt, was alle 5 sekunden nochmal 5 bringt oder sowas.
dann gibts capture the flag.
da bringen welche mehr manche weniger.
und n paar spezielle^^kann man net erklaeren musste mal videos gucken oder selber trialn ( <- wasn wort).


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Averland würd ich sagen , soviel wie ich gehört hab sollen da zZ. viele T1 aufgehn (Die ersten "Lowlevel" Szenarios :-)

Ich werd mir nochn Namen ausdenken :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

ne nehmt erengrad.
und fuer den namen gibts ne tolle zufall funktion^^einfach draufklicken bisses einem gefaellt.
bin auch auf erengrad grade getranst von middenland. wenn ich dann im april wieder anfange koennen wa und gegenseitig die koeppe einahuen^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

spielst du das Gegenteil von Zerstörung (Ordnung?), dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfallen mag?


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Anscheinend ja 

Weißer Löwe war´s doch oder?

----

Averland ist aber grad massig los , sogar im T1.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

ordnung spiele ich natuerlich ^^hab auf avernland nen 20er zauberer.
aber das is langweilig .
caster sind eher was fuer alte leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weißer loewe spiele ich natuerlcih.
wenn ich dann mal nen painschkes seh ( schamane wuhhahahaa) dann gibts nen netten 50 % heal debuff und alles drauf an cds was geht
dann liegste in 5 sekunden.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_6!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , mal schaun - ist ja erst morgen soweit 

@ Asori : Können wir´s auf 19.30 / 20.00Uhr verschieben? Bin noch bei meinem Opa & mein Vater ist auch da..sind zum essen eingeladen.. _


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

mit mir isses im april soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also habt nen monat zeit.
in 2 wochen schafft man aber eig 20 ( mein wl is fast 22).
also wenn ihr dann 20 seid gibts auffe muetze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

na klar, kein Ding, von mir aus gehts auch noch später, ist mir relativ egal. Am Samstag wäre dann wahrscheinlich erst wieder am Abend möglich, da ich Mittags mit meiner Familie etwas unternehmen werde, selbes Spiel am Sonntag.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Joa , wäre ja erstmal eh nur zum reinschnuppern (bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

ja, richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin jetzt übrigens bei 40%, den PC kann ich heute Nacht wohl anlassen...


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Warhammer ist ganz nett, aber hab nur bis Stufe 16 gespielt, da mir das PvP langweillig wurde. Jeder kloppt auf jeden und versucht ihn down zu kriegen. Das PvE System versteh ich auch net so wirklich.

Hab ein.. öh wie hießen die, Zeloten? Dämonen?


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Zeloten :-)_


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Nee das Volk, Bösen? kA 

Klasse war der Typ der sein Arm verwandeln kann, war ganz lustisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

chaosbarbar heißt der.
ausserdem heißt das volk chaos...
also mit lvl 16 pvp langweilig?
haste nur scenarios gemacht??????


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Ja und einmal open PvP mit ner Gruppe


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

einmal?!*hust*
ausserdem isses open rvr
noch nie ne burg belagert?
mit 75 vs 75 mann macht das derbst bock.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also mit Tausenwinter vergleichbar? Und wie lange gehen die Szenarios?
> 
> Wochenende wäre bei mir auch besser...Sagts mal nen Termin, von mir aus Freitag 19:00?



Absolut nicht vergleichbar mit Tausendwinter. Tausendmal besser!


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Wo spielst du eigentlich Klos? Und was hastn fürn Char? :-)

Nur mal rein Interesse halber.._


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Spiel auf Helmgart. Chars habe ich viele

- Chosen (immo der Main)
- Mage
- Hexenkriegerin
- Schwarzork
- Schwarzer Gardist


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Hehe :-)

Konnte mich "früher" auch nicht entscheiden.. 


Naja , Asori - ich hab´s grad installiert - werd nachher Patchen und dann bin ich bereit für morgen ^_^_


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Auf welchen Server geht ihr?


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

ich weiß noch nicht so ganz, ob ich bis dahin bereit bin. Beim Download kommen immer neue Dateien hinzu, es ist erst bei 49%. Kann ich bei dem Downloader irgendwo die Downloadgeschwindigkeit sehen?

Und painschkes, sollen wir dann nicht auch bei Klos anfangen (oder Klos, hättest du was dagegen?)

Der Downloader schaut so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Ich überleg die ganze Zeit , warscheinlich wird die nächsten Tage (weden der Trial) viel im T1 los sein.. 

Zur Auswahl hätte ich jetzt ; Erengard , Helmgart , Averland.._


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Ne, kommt ruhig. Würde mich sogar freuen. In der Gilde ist kaum noch was los, weswegen ich aktuell fast immer nur solo rumgimpe. Könnt dann ja auch der Gilde beitreten, falls ihr euch entscheidet, nach dem Trial weiterzuspielen. Sofern ihr halt Lust habt.

Der Server ist auch keine schlechte Wahl. Beide Seiten sind einigermaßen ausgeglichen und es ist gut was los.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

sind das Server? Und was bedeutet T1? So wie ich das jetzt so mitbekommen hab, ist das das Gebiet bis Level 20 mit Szenarien? Ich kapier das alles noch nicht...Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis man auf dem max. Level (40?) ist, und was ist der Rufrang? Ist der Weg das Ziel oder geht das Spiel wie WoW erst auf dem max. Level so richtig los?

edit: Klos hat zwischengepostet, mein Post war auf painschkes' Post bezogen.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

klos und painschkes + asoriel.
kommt doch nach erengrad ^^
und klos kann seinen char doch transen- das geht. ( habch eben auch gemacht von middenland).
habe iwas gehoert, dass helmgart runtergefahren wird bzw. leergepustet ^^( balancing order / destro oder sowas).

hauptziel is , die gegnerische hauptstadt einzunehmen.
hat aber nie wer geschafft ( koenig war zu schwer).
der weg dahin ( stufe 40; sets, die dir boni fuer den kampf geben ( keine boni im pvp , also balanced, rufrang schoen hoch, um bissel passiv skills zu bekommen etc.)
ist das tollste eigentlich ^^am meisten machen mir die offenen schlachten spass, d.h. 30 vs 30 auf offenem feld.
du kannst eigentlich naemlich ab level 1 loslegen mit open rvr.
t1- level 1-11
t2- 8- 21
t3- 18-31
t4- 28 -40


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

kostet das Transferieren auf einen anderen Server was? Wenn ja - wie viel?

noch was: Mein Downloader ist englisch, ich hab auch das Spiel von der englischen WAR-Seite. Ist das Spiel dann auch englisch? Wär nicht wild, aber großartig Lust dazu hätte ich nicht...


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

0 euro.
kostenlos fuer jeden char.
net so wie die blizzard abzocker.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Rufrang bekommst du über PVP. Es gibt deren 80 und mit jedem Aufstieg bekommst du Punkte. Mit diesen Punkten kannst du neue Fähigkeiten erwerben, oder besser gesagt, die Attribute verbessern. 
Außerdem gibt es dann PVP-Rüstungen, die du ab einen gewissen Rufrang tragen kannst.

Szenarien gibt es überall. Sie sind zahlreicher vertreten als in Wow, aber nicht ganz so groß. Auch hier gibt Rufpunkte.

Die ganze Welt ist in Tiers eingeteilt. Von 1-10 levest du im T1, von 10-20 in T2 und soweiter. Je größer das Tier, um so herausfordernder werden die RVR-Schlachten. Im T4 geht es dann um die Wurst.
Man kann die feindlichen Gebiete locken, in dem man alle Burgen einnimmt. Somit kann man die Festung angreifen und dann die Hauptstadt einnehmen. Ist die Hauptstadt eingenommen, schalten sich dort Instanzen frei, wo es dann an den Boss geht.

Helmgart wird bestimmt nicht runtergefahren, weil der Server zu den bestbesuchtesten gehört. Du meinst vielleicht Middenland. Und Transfer kostet leider

Edit: Meinst du nicht, dass die Transfers nur kostenfrei für Geisterserver angeboten werden?


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Hab Euch auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hätter Ihr früher mit Warhammer angefangen, hätte ich auch noch mit gemacht ^^


----------



## Falathrim (5. März 2009)

CeBit hat mir heute nix neues gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss Samstag nochmal hin. Außer natürlich die Erkenntnis dass gute Lappis heutzutage viel krasser sind als mein PC, dass mousesports ne Truppe zum "anfassen" ist, sie derbe gut CS zocken und Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. ein Must Have ist ;D

Ahjo, und 90% der Leute die bei der Cebit bei den Ständen rumstehen haben 0 Ahnung von nix.

Und Asus packt seine WIRKLICH guten PCs in Antec-Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

ja ich mach ab april wieder mit:d
kannst ja mit ins boot kommen.
dann starte ich direkt mit nem ph2 und ner gtx 260.
ohne ruckler...^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

das heißt, man kämpft hauptsächlich PvP und schält dann einen Boss frei, den man in PvE-Manier umkloppen muss?

Insgesammt klingt das aber alles sehr spannend, das muss ich sagen. Bin echt mal auf die Trial gespannt. Sollte sie mir gefallen, wird das Spiel angeschafft.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

du belagerst burgen, kaempfst im pvp usw.
haltn pvp spiel , das auf massenschlachten ausgelegt ist.
der "boss" ist der koenig.
niemand hatten bisher geknackt ( pve).
demnaechst soll nen neuen rvr gebiet mit pve anteilen eingefuegt werden, dass du besotzen musst um in den deungeon zu gehn.
wenn die andern das dann besitzen , können die euch dann da rauskloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Es gibt auch Instanzen, aber die sind nicht so gut wie in Wow. Und sonst kann man auch PVE machen. Normale Quests halt. Aber auch hier ist Wow bei weitem besser. Nur der PVP-Content rockt. Und ja, die Bosse in der Hauptstadt wären dann Schlachtzuginstanzen. Die Hauptstädte leveln, wenn sie nicht eingenommen werden. Du musst sie dann runterwirtschaften und den Boss besiegen.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Na dann morgen ~20Uhr auf Helmgart :-)

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

hört sich echt gut an, ich bin wirklich auf die Testversion gespannt.

Kann es sein, dass das Spiel nurnoch 20€ kostet? Das wär ja mal was, ich dachte, das kostet 50€?! Bekommt man den Freimonat erst, nachdem man einmal Gametime kauft?


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Jo, bei Amazon 20 Euro, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

achja: mach am anfang n paar scenarien, nachdem du auf ca lvl 5 gelevelt hast durch quests und bissel aufruestung abgegammelt hast
ne public quest is auch was tolles am anfang fuer equipment.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Nein , den kommst du sofort - musst aber glaub ich deinen Kontodaten / Kartendaten angeben (die du dann aber löschen kannst)

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

ja, dort hab ich es gesehen. Mal sehen was es (sollte Interesse bestehen) beim örtlichen Elektronikmarkt kostet.

Edit: Bin mal weg für heute, wünsch Euch allen noch nen schönen Abend. Ich hoff, dass man sich morgen Abend sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch eine letzte Frage: Gibt es ein Startgebiet für alle oder für jede Rasse ein eigenes?


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Keepfights hab ich leider auch noch nicht mitgemacht,  aber Szenarien..machen auch Spass - vor allem Nordenwacht (Hab da so meine eigene Taktik *g*)

Hm.. welches Level bist du denn Klos? Mitm Main natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

schaetze mal 40-50^^
ich wuerds mir bei amazon bestellen mit noch irgendwas ( damit du keine versandkosten berapen musst).
das dauert net lange.
wenn du nach 3 tagen trial weißt, du willst weitermachen bzw loslegen, dann bestell ^^


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

also mein hass sc war tor anroc ( boaaaaah lava) und lieblings auch nordenwacht mit phoenixtor.
war halt sehr gut balanciert und taktisch anspruchsvoll^^
tempel des sonstwas im t2 war iwie nur zergen.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Lol...Mimi, du hattest Recht. War schon länger nicht mehr eingelogt und gerade bekam ich die Nachricht, daß auf Helmgart nichts mehr los ist und ich transferieren kann. Kostenlos!

@Asoriel und Painschkess: Dann lasst uns auf einen anderen Server gehen. Diesen sollten wir allerdings gut auswählen. Irgendwie gibt mir das aber zu denken, denn auf Helmgart war bis vor ein paar Wochen wirklich noch viel los.

Und mein Chosen ist 33 Keepschlachten war ich schon dabei. Mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, weil die meisten 40 sind.

Edit: -s...muhahahaha


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Tempel war wirklich bescheuert.. Anroc bin ich leider nie reingekommen.. aber Pheonixtor und Nordenwach sind einfach geil , schönes hin&her laufen hinter den Türmen usw..



/Edit : Also ich hab gehört das Erengard grad richtig voll sein soll.. irgendwas stand da grad im WAR-Forum.._


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

ich kenn mich nicht aus, daher sag ich mal nichts dazu, Ihr kennt Euch da sicher besser aus. Ich komm dahin, wo Ihr auch seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

ja klos, das war wegen der unterzahl von order^^
da hat mythic gedacht so geht das net und will jetzt wahscheinlich 3-4 super volle mega server machen.
einfach ab auf erengrad und ich shcnetzel euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muhaha freu ich mich wenn paini im gras liegt und ich von asoriel schon auf 1/10 hp gekloppt wurd.


und ja: erengrad wird hammer^^viele transen entweder zu avernland  oder erengrad. auf ave hab ich shcon nen destro mage, und ders langweilig^^alo waehlt schoen erengrad.


----------



## Falathrim (5. März 2009)

*hüstel*

Chatkonferenz? :/


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Ist auf Erengard gut was los und sind die Seiten ausgeglichen?

Dann doch Erengart @Painschkes und Asoriel?


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Gut , dann Erengard?


Hier der Link :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

also spieler meinten leichte order ueberzahl .
also wird sich das mit der destro ueberflutung wieder ausgleichen


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

na dann auf nach Erengard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Juti , und ich mach dann die Heilsch**** äh..den Heiler.._


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Was ich aber sagen kann die Grafik ist besser, aber das Wasser könnse ruhig besser machen nächtes Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

ach ja, von den Anforderungen mit welchem Spiel vergleichbar? Und weiß zuällig jemand, ob man das auf 3840x1024 spielen kann?


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

tja is halt die a...karte
heiler wuerd ich nie spielen, einfach zu langweilig und du bist immer staatsfeind nr 1 , egal wo.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Egal , macht mir einfach total Spass - war früher immer Tank (WoW usw..) aber der Schamane hat´s mir angetan in WAR..find ihn einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Asori : Mit der X2 , dem Prozi usw. sollte es eigentlich laufen - auch bei der Auflösung :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Bei Crysis spiel ich auf einem Monitor, sonst wirds unlustig. Das Spiel an sich mag ich ja nichtmal, aber die Grafik...aach...da komm ich ins schwärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braucht aber n bischen mehr Leistung als WoW, oder?


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

allerdings nicht bei massenschlachten.
da legste dirn profil in war an ( hast 2 grafik profile):
eins mit allemmax und aa af voll auf.
eins fuer rvr: effekte nur du/ kriegstrupp etc; sichweite mittel / low; namen titel gildennamen usw aus.
das hilft sehr sehr viel.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Na toll! Ich war gerade auf der Kontoseite und mir wird gar keine Transfermöglichkeit nach Erengard angeboten. Nur Huss, Carroburg und Drakenwald. Schöner Scheiß! Einer ist Roleplay und die anderen beiden Core.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

ich hatte erengrad inner liste ....
son dreck
guck mal, ob der vll voll is schon^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

Klos das ist schade...aber vielleicht hast du ja Lust, mit painschkes und mir von Vorne anzufangen.

@minimitmit: Sind die RvR-Schlachten so enorm, dass selbst eine  4870x2 einbricht? Naja, die Auflösung ist auch arg, dann spiel ich da eben auch auf einem Monitor, ist auch nicht wild.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2009)

_Hm , das is blöd -_-


/Edit : @Asori : Naja , sind manchmal 100vs100 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit AA/AF & allen Zauberdetails etc? Da wird warscheinlich alles beider Auflösung einbrechen.. _


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Ach, das müsste eigentlich alles laufen.

Selbst ich mit meiner alten AGP Grafikkarte die zurzeit 50 Euro kostet, konnte Ich Warhammer flüssig spielen. Da wirds keine Probleme geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

steht auf Mittel : Mittel. Und Huss steht auf Niedrig : Niedrig! Wollen die mich verarschen


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, aber ehrlich gesagt hätte ich auch nichts andere erwartet. Aber du kannst mir glauben, die Aufösung reißt mehr an den FPS als mir lieb ist.

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg, tschöö.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

das musst du selber ausprobieren asoriel.
also ne gt 260 / hd 4870 geht da in die knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn da 600 mann zaubern usw wird das ja nicht nicht berechnet ^^
musste testen was fluessig is usw.
effekte auf selber beschraenken bringt dabei sehr viel als tipp nebnbei.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

okay, danke. Ich hab aber keine 4870, sondern eine x2 mit einem Q9550 welchen ich zur Not noch ein wenig treiben kann.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

lass das OC und stell einfahc bissel runter.
da bringt oc auch nix, glaub mir.
name ausstellen udn effekte / sichweiter beschraenken bei festunfsangriffen ( burgen musste wahrscheinlich net), falls es doch unter die 20 framse faellt.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

jetzt erstmal schauen. Bevor ich die Einstellungen runterdreh, schraub ich die Auflösung von 3840x1024 auf 1280x1024, dann läufts (nehm ich mal an) flüssig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass WAR das schafft, was Crysis nur unter Extrembedingungen hinbekommt - nämlich die Frames einbrechen lassen.


----------



## minimitmit (5. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jetzt erstmal schauen. Bevor ich die Einstellungen runterdreh, schraub ich die Auflösung von 3840x1024 auf 1280x1024, dann läufts (nehm ich mal an) flüssig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass WAR das schafft, was Crysis nur unter Extrembedingungen hinbekommt - nämlich die Frames einbrechen lassen.



dann musste dich wohl aus eigener erfahrung  bekehren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im t5 wirds naemlich sehr sehr voll ( festungen vor den haupstaedten.)

bin mal gespannt , ob die server das ueberhaupt aushlaten und net die hardware von z.b. nem toten server an nen vollen angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Naja, bei War machts halt nicht die grafische Qualität, sondern die enorme Masse an Leuten, die du da zeitweise auf dem Bildschirm hast. Das können oft hunderte sein.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. März 2009)

Asoriel, WAR schafft es die FPS jeder grafikkarte in die Tiefe zu schlagen... Es gibt da so manche skills die das schaffen. Sag danke zu den Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

okay, neue Erkenntnis. Dann werd ich mir in WAR wohl 2 Grafikprofile machen (super sinnvolle Option!). Eines mit 3840x1024 für leveln und eines mit 1280x1024.

Im Übrigen läuft der Download aktuell schneller als noch heute Mittag, aktuell bin ich bin 73%. Morgen wirds dann doch fertig sein, jetzt geh ich aber erstmal schlafen, morgen muss ich früh raus...um 8:00 Besprechung (welcher Idiot setzt da bitte eine Besprechung an?) und ich muss 100km fahren...


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2009)

Dann wünsch ich dir ne gute Fahrt.

Muss morgen auch um 6:30 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief*


Kennt jemand zufällig ein Downloadserver

So wie rapidshare?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2009)

Also, ich werde nun wohl auf Carroburg gehen. Hab ein bisschen im Buffed-Forum gestöbert und da soll es aktuell ganz passend sein. Erengard steht ja leider nicht zur Auswahl. Aber habe gehört, daß dort die Destro immo wegen Unterzahl eh nur auf die Mütze bekommt, also ist es vielleicht auch gut so.

Sollte es euch morgen auch nach Carroburg verschlagen, dann könnt ihr ja bescheid geben. Aber nochmal alles von vorn, hab ich keine Lust. Das wären einfach zu viele Chars, die ich dafür aufgeben würde.

- Chosen 33
- Mage 33
- Hexe 22
- Schwarzer Gardist 18
- Schwarzork 22

steckt einfach zuviel Arbeit dahinter.


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

danke Soramac.

Klos kein Ding, wir können uns ja auch so treffen. Wie gesagt, die Serverwahl überlass ich Euch.


----------



## claet (6. März 2009)

Leude, leude .. wenn das ein Mod sieht gibts Ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächst mal sucht euch einen ruhigen IRC Channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.
ich kenn verdammt viele die euphorisch mit war angefangen haben und heute wieder wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1520683

ich mach mir sorgen - reichen dir 3 stunden schlaf? xD


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Welchen Server wollen wir denn nun nehmen Klos? :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

@Claet: Ich war in der Nacht kurz wach, bei uns ist ne Dachlawine runtergerutscht, da ich eh schon wach war hab ich nach meinem WAR-Download geschaut, der leider einen Error hatte. Daher durfte ich von vorne beginnen, jetzt mit der deutschen Version. Die steht aktuell bei 58%, läuft aber aber laut meinem Sohn nicht wirklich flott.

Meine Mittagspause ist jetzt zu Ende, daher sollte ich wieder los. Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, was unter Umständen doch später werden könnte als geplant, meld ich mich wieder. Solltet Ihr bis ca. 19:45 nichts von mir hören bin ich wohl noch nicht Zuhause, eventuell hält der Akku vom Notebook noch, dann meld ich mich aus dem Zug.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr bis ca. 19:45 nichts von mir hören



_Schicken wir ne Vermissten-Anzeige raus! ^_^_


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Und du steht ganz oben auf der Liste!


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

Wäre für Carroburg, der hört sich gut an.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Gut , dann Carroburg :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

*schnueff*
wenn ich dann wieder zocke, wollter dann mit mir auf carro destro twinken?
ich mach mir auch nen zeloten...


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Ich könnte meinen 17er Schamanen auf Carroburg transen.. °_°_


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen.

Ich möchte bei rapidshare, Filefront was hochladen oder bei ICQ was senden, ein WoW Addon.

Und wenn ich die Datei hochladen will, geht das net. Ich klick auf den Ordner und dann kann ich nur die einzelende Dateien da drinn hochladen, wie lade ich den ganzen Ordner hoch?


----------



## claet (6. März 2009)

also rapidshare unterstützt afaik nur dateien. icq weiß ich nicht (miranda und qip können auch ordner).

wie wärs du packst es einfach mit winrar oder winzip?


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

packen.
kannst bei rapidshare nur gepackte dateien ( mit max 100 mb ) hochladen.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Ja, aber das wird alles falsch hochgeladen. 136KB nur obwohl der Ordner 700KB hat und beim Kumpel funktoniret deshalb das Addon nur.


----------



## Tronnic² (6. März 2009)

Falsch hochgeladen? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.

Einfach mit WinRar den Ordner rechtsklicken und ins Rar-format umwandeln.
Sollte funktioniern. 

Btw, versuch mal FileFront. Ist viel besser als das besch...eidene Rapidshare.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Oder Mediafire, ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

So, ich bin jetzt wieder Zuhause, nur gibts ein kleines Problem. Der Downloader ist bei 99%, geht aber nicht weiter. Fehlermeldung hab ich keine. Das ganze sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Upload habe ich, nützt mir aber nichts. Soll ich jetzt den Downloader einfach mal beenden und versuchen, das Spiel zu installieren?


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Hmm.. normal müsste das doch bis 100%?


Vielleicht gibts mit der Software einfach noch Probleme. 

Denke mal es wird vielleicht installierbar sein, aber es könnte dann eine Fehlermeldung erscheinen, weil eine Datei fehlt oder so.


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

bin gerade am installieren, vielleicht klappts ja. Sollte es funktionieren schau ich mal rein, um 20:00 bin ich dann (hoffentlich) bereit um auf Carroburg anzufangen. Bin echt schon gespannt.

Gibts sowas wie den Hexenjäger auch bei Zerstörung?


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

aehnliches.
hexenkriegerinn.
nur besser nahkampf schaden, dafuer kein fernkampf ( finisher moves vom hexenjaeger- super, wenn der gegner abhaut).
is abe rnur weiblich zu spielen.
sind auch iwie milfs und haben halt dual wield.


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

na, ich werds mir mal anschauen. Die Installation scheint sauber zu laufen, von dem 99%-Problem haben schon einige berichtet laut google und die Installation hat immer geklappt. Ich hoff nur, dass ich nicht noch ewig patchen muss.

Bin jetzt aber nochmal weg bis 20:00.


----------



## pampam (6. März 2009)

Ich lad mir jetzt auchmal WAR um es anzutesten.
Hätte ich eigendlich schon in der Beta machen können, aber da war ich auf Klassenfahrt... also MUSS ich das jetzt nachholen^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Nehm die P2P-Version von der dt. WAR-Seite, das ist meiner Erfahrung nach der flotteste Download.

Kleines Update bei mir: Spiel erfolgreich installiert, jetzt fehlen aber leider noch 600MB Patchdateien welche eben geladen werden.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2009)

war kostet wat monatlich oder??

macht des auch richtig fun??


----------



## pampam (6. März 2009)

Hatte ich auch vor, hab mir den Client ja schonmal (unnötigerweise) für die Beta geladen.
Hab den Torrent Download genommen. Funktioniert ja nach dem selben Prinzip und ich lad mit voller Geschwindigkeit.
Noch knapp 5 Std...



Dracun schrieb:


> war kostet wat monatlich oder??
> 
> macht des auch richtig fun??



1. Ja, ich glaube genausoviel, wie WoW
2. Da gibts unterschiedliche Meinungen, deswegen gibts ja jetzt die Trialversion.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Wenn man das Spiel zuhause schon hat, brauch man es nur installieren und nen Gästeaccount machen oder?


Oder kann mich jemand werben oder so, wo mein alter Account für 1 Monat aktiviert wird? Gibts sowas


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Auch wieder da @Klos & Asoriel - Essen beim Opa war so lecker.. *g*

Und , wie schauts aus? :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

ich glaub, du kannst deinen alten Account für 10 Tage neu aktivieren wenn er mindestens 60 Tage inaktiv war.

@PamPam: Nachdem ich einen ordentlichen Download hatte (WAR P2P) war der Download in 1h und 20Mins fertig.

@Dracun: Ob es "so richtig Fun" macht, kann ich dir in einigen Tagen gerne berichten. Ich würde trotzdem zuerst 10 Tage kostenlos und unverbindlich testen, bevor ich das Spiel kaufen würde.

@Soramac: Du musst noch patchen, aber ansonsten nen Gästeaccount machen und loslegen.


----------



## pampam (6. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @PamPam: Nachdem ich einen ordentlichen Download hatte (WAR P2P) war der Download in 1h und 20Mins fertig.



Aber da, wo ich wohne, geht es nur bis ca. 350 kB/s. Jetzt grade läd es mit 330 und mein Bruder ist an seinem PC auch noch im Internet...


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2009)

naja zur zeit ^kann i ja eh net zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss i morgen erstmal die cpu abholen und mit neuem MB, meiner alten GraKa sowie  altes netzteil einbauen und nächsten Monat kommen die 4GB ram dau und i kann erstmal wieder zoggen^^.endlich so langsam wird es jungs so langsam wird es udn vllt mach i mal en test acc für war


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

@painschkes: Mein Patcher ist aktuell bei 50%, Spiel ist schon installiert, danach sollte es losgehen. Sollen wir sagen, 21:00? Bis dahin sollte es fertig sein.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2009)

ich spam einfach hier mal rein xD

painschkes, herzlichen glückwunsch, du wurdest im buffed-cast zitiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_w00t? Gib mal Link bitte! :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

ehm wann? ich hoer naemlich grade.


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

echt? Ist ja interessant, was hat er denn gesagt? Das will ich jetzt genau wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Ok , höre auch grad - wann denn ca.? _


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2009)

im zweiten teil zum thema untergang von Hellgate London^^

link


bei 34 minuten ca.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Gogo sag, hör auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Habs gehört, nix besonderes !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Auch wieder da @Klos & Asoriel - Essen beim Opa war so lecker.. *g*
> 
> Und , wie schauts aus? :-)_



Jo, also wie gesagt, wenn ihr Carroburg kommt, dann wäre ich dabei. Transferiere dann meine Chars. Würde dann auch mal kurz on kommen, aber nicht sehr lange. Bin gegen später noch unterwegs.

Alternativ könnte ich noch Drakenwald. Aber nach dem, was man so liest, ist Carroburg wohl besser.

Edit: Im Moment versuch ich grad zu patchen, aber empfange keine Daten


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Wenigstens mein Namen hätte Bernd richtig aussprechen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Klos : Mein 17er Schamane ist auch drüben. Welches Level war dein Main?

Und wie siehts bei dir aus Asoriel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

bei 34:12: "Schade, hab die Hülle gerade in der Hand gehabt, traurig". Es ging um das Ende von Hellgate London.

Wie ich schon sagte, 21:00 sollte gehen. Server ist mir egal, ich hab mich auf Carroburg "eingestellt". Wie erkenn ich Euch?

Und painschkes, wie spricht man denn Deinen Namen?


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

schade, hab die huelle in der hand gehabt traurig hat er zitiert^^


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Jup , ist aber wirklich so - MIR hat HG:L spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PÄinschkes geprochen 



Mein Schamane heisst : Gnath - ist auch schon drüben. 

Aber , ich fang gern auch nen neuen Char mit dir an.._


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

Mein Chosen ist 33. Der Rest:

- Mage 33
- Black Ork 22
- Gardist 18
- Hexe 22

Beim Patcher bewegt sich immer noch nada War heut Nachmittag in München auch schon so, als ich auf meinen Mainrechner gepatcht habe. Bin nämlich übers WE bei meinen Eltern. Und jetzt versuch ich es hier gerade, aber wie gesagt, da geht grad garnicht


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

edit: Da stehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte aber auch "painschkes". 

Mein Downloader ist bei 87%, bald dürfte es losgehen. Ich bin einfach der, der unbeholfen umherstolpert...


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Immerhin weiß doch jeder, wer gemeint ist ^^


Nämlich ich xD


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2009)

ich finde peinschkes kooler als päinschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

also ich haette es genauso ausgesprochen wie im cast...


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

achso, du musst keinen neuen Char mit mir anfangen, ich schau mir das eh gerne ganz in Ruhe an und find mich erstmal ein bischen ins Spiel rein. Muss jetzt aber nochmal schnell weg, ich bin dann nacher online.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Jaja , ist ja gut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich schau immer wieder in den Thread rein , sag einfach bescheid wenn du fertig bist :-)




/Edit : Oder einfach Paini.. so nennen mich eh alle.. so wie Pain ausgesprochen , Schmerz halt.. also pa i ni _


----------



## Shefanix (6. März 2009)

So, bin auch wieder da. Fieses Krankheit von der ich immernoch nicht weiss was ich hab ^^



Ich hab mir das bei deinem Namen mit "p Ä inschkes" sogar schon gedacht. Man bin ich gut *g*


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

painschkeks find ich besser xD


----------



## Shefanix (6. März 2009)

"...keks"... ist ja nochmal schlimmer :/


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Ey , ihr Eierköppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wb Shefa <3 _


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

ehm mal was andres:
glaubtr ihr , der q9550 sinkt im preis bis anfang april. da soll ja der phenom 955 releasen.


----------



## Shefanix (6. März 2009)

Wieso denn Eierköppe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber eh nicht allzu lang wieder da. War eigentlich nur Online um eben Naruto und Bleach zu gucken - da wars noch 17Uhr - jetzt hock ich schon wieder im Forum. So werd ich nie gesund... ^^


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Ich sprech es so aus: päintschecks ^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

ja, ich denk schon, dass der Q9550 billiger wird.

Mein Name ist Helotet, wer oder was genau ich bin musste selbst rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich steh bei nem Schiff, Auflösung und Einstellungen maximiert und ca. 60FPS bei 3840x1024. Bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

ey du hast dir nen doofen dunkelelf gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach die quests da am anfang , die sind funny.
dann die ersten 2 public quests, die sind easy und machen bock.
dann machste nen paar scenarios.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Dunkelelfen haben mir net so gefallen.

Fande die Zerstörung am besten bis jetzt.


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

ich hab Hexen-Dingsbumms gemacht. Gibts leider nicht männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen, ich teste mal ein paar Sachen durch.


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

mach einfach ^^
is ganz einfach.
wenne bissel equip ( fuer ruestung ) hast, gehste in nen scenario.


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt alle nach Carroburg getranst Komme jetzt mal eben ein bisschen mit meinen Chosen on. Name ist Baalberith


----------



## Shefanix (6. März 2009)

Ist das Transen umsonst? Oder hast du mal ebend so Geld aussem Fenster geworfen? *g*


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2009)

Umsonst, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

wow, die ersten Quests sind ja schonmal super! Die mit dem Bogenschießen hat Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. März 2009)

Umsonst.
Sprecher aus eigener Erfahrung.
Weh oh Weh zockt damit ordentlich ab und macht schoen Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Also ich finde deinen Char nicht Klos? _


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2009)

hast du baalberith auch richtig geschrieben? Asoriel hat mich auch gefunden. Hab ihn schon in friendlist. Wie heißt du gleich wieder? Dann such ich dich später auch mal. Bin jetzt aber erstmal wieder off, Kneipe ruft


----------



## Asoriel (6. März 2009)

ich hab mit ihm geredet, er ist jetzt aber weg, ich bin auch Offline. Mein Charakter ist Stufe 3, macht ziemlich Spaß. Für heut bin ich weg, tschöö


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2009)

_Tschö Asoriel :-)

Viel Spass Klos :-)

Ich heiss Gnath.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Hm sagtmal, wisst ihr wie man Systemwiederherstellungspunkte für immer behalten kann? Die werden ja nach ner gewissen Zeit gelöscht, kann man das irgendwie verhindern?


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2009)

Ich glaub selbst einen erstellen.


----------



## pampam (7. März 2009)

des gibts nich... jetzt hab ich WAR installiert und mir fehlen noch über 3,6GB Patch...


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Ne, das bringt auch nichts... Ich hab mal vor langer Zeit einen erstellt bevor ich Vista OS X draufgehauen hab, der ist jetzt weg.
Grund ist, dass ich das jetzt das neue Vista OS X 2009 draufhab und auf keinen Fall einen Wiederherstellungspunkt von vor der Installtion verlieren will, da sich Vista OS X kaum deinstallieren lässt...


----------



## minimitmit (7. März 2009)

tja is normal mit den 3,6 GB patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss ich demnaechst auch noch durchmachen.


----------



## Asoriel (7. März 2009)

was ist denn bitte Vista OS X? Entweder Windows Vista oder OS X von Apple?!


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2009)

_Und Asori , schon bissl weiter gemacht?

@Klos : Hab dich doch gefunden , hatte immer den Namen gross geschrieben am Anfang..geht ja bei WAR nicht _


----------



## Tronnic² (7. März 2009)

Jetzt spielt ihr alle War... >.< Schade das ihr mich nicht in wow besuchen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. März 2009)

Meine Hexenkriegerin (geht leider nicht männlich) ist Stufe 5/Rufrang 3. Macht echt Spaß!

Hat eine Hexenkriegerin eigentlich auch sowas wie Verstohlenheit?


----------



## minimitmit (7. März 2009)

ja.
ab 10 oder 11  glaube ich.
kostet aber ap und dauert nur 20 sekunden.
edit:
da
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9393


----------



## minimitmit (7. März 2009)

naja ich bin mal babysitten bis morgen abend...


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2009)

_Ich mach auch grad RvR :-o_


----------



## Asoriel (7. März 2009)

wie macht man denn RvR? Und ist Hexenkriegerin gut für PvP geeignet? Bisher find ich den DMG gut, aber ich kenn mich ja auch nicht wirklich aus...bin Stufe 6, Crits sind in der Regel ca. bei 120 wenn ich ich nicht irre. Das Spiel macht aber richtig viel Spaß, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich level wohl noch ein bischen, teste die 10 Tage ausgiebig und entscheide dann, ob ich es mir kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2009)

_Müsstes oben am Radar so nen Button haben . einen blauen und einen roten - beim roten draufklicken und dann für alles anmelden , dann gehts auf :-)

Meinte ja Szenario.. als ich gesagt hatte RvR :-)




Ist halt so die "Heiler-Weghol-Klasse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Durch die anderen Gegner Stealthen und dann die Heiler von hinten weghauen.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (7. März 2009)

was ist deiner Meinung nach die beste Klasse für PvP? (Damage Dealer)


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2009)

_Kann man nicht veralgemeinern..ich find die DD im allgemeinen hauen ziemlich rein.. :-o_


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2009)

Ich war Chaosbarbar, der haut auch gut rein ^^


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2009)

Hab endlich mal 1000 Beiträge...

Auf diesem Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

hehe, Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mittlerweile Stufe 7 und hab immer noch massig Spaß am Spiel, aber ich glaub, ich fang einen Squigtreiba an. Sind die auch gut fürs PvP geeignet?


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2009)

Wie unbeliebt ich mich mal wieder gemacht hab <3


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2009)

Eigentlich sind alle Klassen gut für das PVP geeignet, weil es ist ja ein PVP-Spiel

Aber sie haben halt alle unterschiedliche Aufgaben. Ich persönlich finde bei den DD aber die Ranged-DD wie Magier oder Magus z.b. besser.
Bei Burgbelagerungen kanns du so z.b. runtercasten, während du mit dem Melee erstmal blöd schaust. Außer ne Belagerungswaffe ist frei


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2009)

_Hatte gestern meine ersten Keepfights , bin dadurch von 17 fast auf 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dich übrigends geaddet Klos - falls du mal on bist schreib ich dich mal an _


----------



## Shefanix (8. März 2009)

So, ich war mal so frei und hab mir die Nacht auch mal Warhammer runtergeladen *g* Muss ich ja dann nur noch patchen dann teste ich auch mal. Obwohl mit WoW aufhören jetzt ein bisschen dreist wär, Franky hat ja für 20€ meinen Char getranst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

wie stehts mit Squigtreiba? Ich denk mal, im PvP sollte Burst nicht zu kurz kommen und auf so nen kleinen Squig an meiner Seite hätte ich schon Lust. Caster sind ohne Pets eher weniger mein Fall, da komm ich mir immer so hilflos vor...


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2009)

_Sicherlich auch keine schlechte Wahl , wenn du wirklich richtig Zocken solltest - dann wär aufjeden Fall ne Klasse gut die mir die anderen vom Leib hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

was wäre das dann? Squigtreiba oder Hexenkriegerin?


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2009)

_Naja , eigentlich alle DD 

Einfach was mir die ganzen Typen von den Fersen hält.. _


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

ich hab ja noch 8 Tage zum testen. Ich spiel die Hexenkriegerin auf 10, dann einen Squigtreiba. Das was Spaß macht wird eventuell weitergespielt.

Wie kann ich dich (oder Klos) eigentlich in die Freundesliste hinzufügen?

Edit: Habs schon, hab Euch beide hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shefanix (8. März 2009)

Blödes Warhammer :/ Ich will patchen... okay, erstell ich mir nen neuen Account. Klick ich beim letzten auf Weiter steht da "Ihr seid bereits authentifiziert." Denk ich mir "Okay, hab ja schon einen Account von der Beta, logge ich mich da ein steht da, das ich mit dem schon die 10-Tage Test-Version gehabt habe wo ich aber nix von weiss... Neuen Account zum testen erstellen geht auch nicht und sofort kaufen ohne mal zu testen will ich auch nicht. Man bin ich grade genervt -.-


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

schalt deinen Router an und aus, dann haste ne neue IP, dann machst dir ne neue E-Mail und meldest dich damit an.


----------



## Shefanix (8. März 2009)

Ich probier mal ob es klappt. Wenn nicht heul ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hat klappt. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr spielt alle auf Welchem Server? Und Ordnung oder Zerstörung? Patchen ist irgendwie schon fertig ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2009)

_Carroburg - Zerstörung :-)


Ich heiss : Gnath_


----------



## Shefanix (8. März 2009)

Gut dann war ich ja richtig *g* 

Mein Name ist: Arnoria

Bin erstmal was essen bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

carroburg zerstoerung stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sind eh inenr uberzahl...


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

ich spiel mit folgenden Charakteren:

Toglut - Squigtreiba
Helolet - Hexenkriegerin

was mir mehr Spaß macht muss ich noch rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

mir machts mehr spass als melee die heiler zur weißglut zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
squiggis sind uach immer schoen happihappo fuer meinen loewen wenn grade kein sorc / healer da ist


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Sorry dass ich euch "unterbreche", aber mich irritiert gerade was :
Es gibt in Laptops ja unterschiedliche Intel Dualcores (oder?), die Centrino 2 und die Core 2 Duo - ich dachte bisher immer die C2D wären die schnelleren.
Jetzt hab ich bei bei diesem Vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQTgJRZup3Q...re=channel_page in den Comments von einem gelesen, der das gleiche Laptop wie der im Video hat, bei dem GTA IV allerdings nicht so gut läuft. Der Vidersteller sagt dann, das liegt daran dass er (der Commentersteller) den T5800 hat und er selbst den P8600. 


> Your processor is different.. it is the T5800, this is the P8600 (Centrino 2).. The design can be the same, but there is a big difference in performance..You ram is OK and also your graphic card so it must be the processor.. If your OS was XP 64bit it would be much better (in performance).. I can't help you further..


Natürlich, da liegen auch 400 Mhz unterschied zwischen den CPUs, aber da ich mir demnächst auch ein Vaio FW bestelle frage ich mich gerade schon ob die CPU in dem eine T8300, P8600 oder SP9400 (es steht nur Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo 2,40 GHz dabei), und was ist überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen T, P und SP ? Hat das was mit Centrino 2 und C2D zu tun?
Btw bin ich ziemlich überrascht dass GTA IV auf einem Laptop mit einer HD3470 (die nur 256 VRAM hat) so gut läuft, ich dachte immer das läuft nur auf absoluten High-End PCs...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein Mauspad empfehlen? Nicht aus Stoff, muss sehr gut gleiten können, höchstens 20 Euro. Für eine Mx518/g9.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Wie wärs hiermit?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Maeus...use_Pad/231825/?
Auf einer Seite High-Sense, auf der anderen Low-Sense


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie wärs hiermit?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Maeus...use_Pad/231825/?
> Auf einer Seite High-Sense, auf der anderen Low-Sense


Erfahrung damit? Für den Preis bekommt man auch das Razer Pro (soll sehr gut sein). Würde nur gerne wissen, ob das jemand hat oder ob mir jemand ein anderes empfehlen kann.


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

ich hab nen razer mantis speed.
das is riesngroß und super.
musste halt selbermit zurecht kommen.
geh nach saturn oder MM und guck da mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ich hab nen razer mantis speed.
> das is riesngroß und super.
> musste halt selbermit zurecht kommen.
> geh nach saturn oder MM und guck da mal
> ...


Leider aus Stoff.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

oder die Razer eXactMat. Bin begeistert davon.

EspCap das hier sollte dir helfen:

    * „QX“- Mobile CPU: > 40 W TDP; Quad-Core Extreme Performance
    * „X“ - Mobile CPU: > 40 W TDP; Dual-Core Extreme Performance
    * „T“ – Mobile CPU: 30–39 W TDP
    * „P“ – Mobile CPU: 20–29 W TDP; „power optimized“, höhere Performance
    * „L“ – Mobile CPU: 12–19 W TDP; hohe Energieeffizienz, deutlich gesenkte Spannung (ehemals: „Low Voltage“ bzw. „LV“)
    * „U“ – Mobile CPU: &#8804; 11,9 W TDP; ultrahohe Energieeffizienz, besonders stark gesenkte Spannung (ehemals: „Ultra Low Voltage“ bzw. „ULV“)

    * „SP“– Mobile Small Package CPU: 20–29 W TDP; „power optimized“
    * „SL“– Mobile Small Package CPU: 12–19 W TDP; hohe Energieeffizienz
    * „SU“– Mobile Small Package CPU: &#8804; 11,9 W TDP; ultrahohe Energieeffizienz


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2009)

Hab genau das selbe Mousepad: Razer eXactMat

und ist einfach das beste, was es zurzeit gibt ^^

PS: Hab mal ne Frage, was haltet Ihr von Tuneup 2009? (Vollvesion)

Wird dadurch der PC wirklich schneller, wie manche es behaupten?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab genau das selbe Mousepad: Razer eXactMat
> 
> und ist einfach das beste, was es zurzeit gibt ^^


Wie gut gleitet das?


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Danke für die Liste Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sollte der P8600 der beste sein, wenn ich das richtig sehe?
Ich hab jetzt mal ne Mail an Sonystyle-Europe geschrieben und gefragt welche da verbaut ist, bin mal gespannt...
Zum Mauspad: Ich hatte das Coolermaster mal, aber nur 2 Wochen verwendet,  bis ich erkannt hab dass ich Mauspads unpraktisch finde, seitdem benutz ich einfach den Tisch als Mauspad. Generell war ich aber damit zufrieden, nur finde ich Mauspads alllgemein unpraktisch.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2009)

Sehr gut.

Es ist ein 2-seitiges Mauspad aus Aluminium (glatte Speed- und gekörnte Control Oberfläche)


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

auf der Speedseite gleitet es ohne Wiederstand, sowohl bei meiner G9 als auch bei der MX518. Ebenso bei der Razer Lachesis. Die Control-Seite gleitet auch super, ist aber ein wenig rauer wodurch man bei der G9 ein kratzen durch das Kabel hört, das kann man aber ein wenig nach oben biegen dann streift es nichtmehr.

Ich kann meine G9 leicht anschubsen und sie rutscht komplett darüber. Außerdem kann man es unter fließendem Wasser reinigen, abtrocknen und sofort wieder benutzen. Es ist auch enorm wiederstandsfähig, und da es aus beschichtetem Aluminium ist, kann man zur Not auch mal dem nervenden Nachbar eins überziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

sorry, bin an den PC geboxt - ist hängen geblieben.

Doppelpost, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> auf der Speedseite gleitet es ohne Wiederstand, sowohl bei meiner G9 als auch bei der MX518. Ebenso bei der Razer Lachesis. Die Control-Seite gleitet auch super, ist aber ein wenig rauer wodurch man bei der G9 ein kratzen durch das Kabel hört, das kann man aber ein wenig nach oben biegen dann streift es nichtmehr.
> 
> Ich kann meine G9 leicht anschubsen und sie rutscht komplett darüber. Außerdem kann man es unter fließendem Wasser reinigen, abtrocknen und sofort wieder benutzen. Es ist auch enorm wiederstandsfähig, und da es aus beschichtetem Aluminium ist, kann man zur Not auch mal dem nervenden Nachbar eins überziehen
> 
> ...


Teh Doppelposter.^^
Naja das Aussehen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich werds mir morgen mal bestellen.


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

ich hab es mit eXactRest gekauft, aber das nutz ich nicht, da es leider viel zu hoch ist. Das eXactRest ist aber ansonsten gut durchdacht, es ist quasi eine Gummimatte in Form des Mousepads mit Gelkissen, welches im Handgelenkbereich eine Vertiefung hat. Die Oberfläche fühlt sich Neoprenartig an.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich hab es mit eXactRest gekauft, aber das nutz ich nicht, da es leider viel zu hoch ist. Das eXactRest ist aber ansonsten gut durchdacht, es ist quasi eine Gummimatte in Form des Mousepads mit Gelkissen, welches im Handgelenkbereich eine Vertiefung hat. Die Oberfläche fühlt sich Neoprenartig an.


Lohnen sich die 8 Euro?


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

naja, bei der G9 ja, da man da den Handrücken eh nicht auf der Maus hat. Bei langen Mäusen ist es grenzwertig. Ich find es angenehm, aber nur bei der G9. Die MX518 bedien ich ohne.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, bei der G9 ja, da man da den Handrücken eh nicht auf der Maus hat. Bei langen Mäusen ist es grenzwertig. Ich find es angenehm, aber nur bei der G9. Die MX518 bedien ich ohne.


Die G9 wird sowieso dazu bestellt.^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

dann kannst du auch die 8€ für das eXactRest bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab das Ding beinahe täglich in Betrieb und das Razerlogo ist noch komplett vorhanden, keine Spur von Abnutzung.

Dann sag ich schonmal Glückwunsch zu der (meiner Meinung nach) besten Maus+Mousepad-Kombination welche aktuell erhältlich ist.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2009)

Out of topic: Auf RTL kommt jetzt Lord of War.

Ein sehr guter Film.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dann kannst du auch die 8&#8364; für das eXactRest bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaja, die Mx 518 hat mir treue Dienste in vielen Raids erwiesen. Jetzt kommt sie an meinen zweiten Pc.



EDIT:


Soramac schrieb:


> Out of topic: Auf RTL kommt jetzt Lord of War.
> 
> Ein sehr guter Film.


Nix gibts! Jetzt erstmal schön Navy Cis+ The Mentalist.


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

der mit nicolas cage?
ja der is gut, aber hab den schon gesehn- spannung ist bei mir damit raus.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> der mit nicolas cage?
> ja der is gut, aber hab den schon gesehn- spannung ist bei mir damit raus.



Richtig


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

Und nach 20:15 Uhr ist es ruhig....


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Nope, mit dem iPod aufm Sofa während der Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich schau auch lieber NCIS als Lord of War, neue Folgen :> Bin mal gespannt ob Tony mal wieder vom Schiff runterdarf ^^


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

ich hab mich mal wieder zu viel im icq vertieft.
komm aus den gespraechen nimmer raus...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nope, mit dem iPod aufm Sofa während der Werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub erst in Folge Drei. Die neuen Folgen sind aber wieder gut.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Na immerhin, Tony gehört da einfach dazu


----------



## Marvîn (8. März 2009)

Sagt mal Leute, 
ist das normal dass da schwarze Flecken sind wo ich immer mit meiner Funkmaus spiele?
Kann das sein dass da der Holztisch ankokelt vom Laser in der Maus (hab kein Rad), oder ist das was anderes?
Nicht dass mir bei zocken noch der Tisch anbrennt :S


----------



## Asoriel (8. März 2009)

nein, sicherlich nicht. Das Phänomen mit der Farbe schwarz das du da feststellen kannst nennt sich Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 100%, anbrennen kann da nichts. Hast du überhaupt Laser? Also leuchtet es rot (optisch) oder siehst du garnichts (Laser)?

Keines der beiden erzeugt eine erwähnenswerte Hitze.


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2009)

Tony is wieder @ home na is dat klasse oder is dat klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Naja, wurde ja nicht ganz klar ob er auch gleich dableiben darf, Gibbs hat ja noch mit dem neuen Boss gesprochen vorher und der meinte ja er habe seine Entscheidung getroffen - das kann ja alles heissen...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, wurde ja nicht ganz klar ob er auch gleich dableiben darf, Gibbs hat ja noch mit dem neuen Boss gesprochen vorher und der meinte ja er habe seine Entscheidung getroffen - das kann ja alles heissen...


Er bleibt. Nächste Woche wird glaube ich Lee von Ziva erschoßen.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Würde ihr zumindest ähnlich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

@ die paar Posts über mir..

wat bidde?!? welcher bahnhof?!?

@ Rest
Guten Morgen und eine schöne Woche wünsche ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2009)

_Wünsch ich dir auch :->_


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2009)

Hab gestern paar Auschnitte im Fernsehn aus der Cebit gehsehen, da wurden ja echt geile Sachen vorgestellt. 

z.B. mit einem Headset, dem Computer ein Diktat diktieren. Beim Versuch, war alles richtig, außer ein Wort. Das Unbekannt war.

Lösung war: Das Wort in der Einstellung einfügen, Wort sprechen und dann nochmal versuchen und dann wurde es automatisch richtig geschrieben.


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

Ähm Soramac, und das is dir neu?

Das gibts schon bestimmt 10 Jahre. Gut damals war es schrott, du musstest stundenlang Worte "üben" dass der PC erkannt hat was du sagtest und dann wars immer noch scheiße. Aber brauchbar gibts das schon seit ein paar wenigen Jahren.


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2009)

Mein ja nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber soweit entwickelt, wie es bis jetzt ist und so einbarfrei wie das läuft, gabs früher im Leben noch nie.


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

Wie gesagt. Natürlich lief es vor 10 Jahren noch mehr als bescheiden. Aber es ist keine Innovation und ich finde es alles andere als spektakulär .. 

Das ist alles was ich sagen wollte. Es gibt da sicherlich andere spektakuläre Dinge zu berichten. Hab mich leider noch nicht mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2009)

claet hats in meine Sig geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

juchhu - welch Ehre! *verneig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*

Feierabend, vllt is ja morgen hier wieder bisi mehr los.
bis denne


----------



## Asoriel (9. März 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Soramac: Wenn ich ehrlich bin, schreib ich sicher schon seit 6 Wochen nichtsmehr bei buffed. Ich diktier das alles und Win7 schreibts auf. Nur gabs am Anfang Probleme da ich Schwabe bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile klappts ganz gut, sogar Smileys ("Smiley" muss ich von Hand schreiben) lassen sich diktieren.


----------



## minimitmit (9. März 2009)

windoof 7 soll aber erst naechstes jahr kommen , oder?
wills auch endlich haben, da ich nur xp hab und so kein dx10-.-


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2009)

Mit Windows 7 haste dann DirectX11 Allerdings noch kein Spiel und keine Graka dafür^^


----------



## minimitmit (9. März 2009)

doch .
dx 10 grakas sind dx 11 faehig. habch auf pghw gelesen warte ich such den link.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,676444/D...nologie/Wissen/

genauer:
Da Direct3D 11 das für Vista entwickelte Treibermodel nutzen wird, ist auch weiterhin nicht mit einer Version für Windows XP zu rechnen. Auf die nächste Windows-Version wird man dagegen aber auch nicht warten müssen. Ebenso wird Direct3D 11 auch mit allen GPUs funktionieren, die einen entsprechenden Treiber besitzen. Dies schließt alle bisher erschienenen Direct3D-10- und -10.1-GPUs mit ein. Microsoft geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und fügt einen speziellen Modus für ausgewählte Direct3D-9-Hardware hinzu. Dabei dürfte es sich um die gleichen Chips handeln, die auch für den Direct3D-Desktop Aero unterstützt werden. Mit dieser breiten Hardware-Kompatibilität scheint Microsoft erneut zu dem bis Direct3D 9 gültigen Modell einer Direct3D-Version für alle zurückkehren zu wollen. Allerdings wird die fehlende Windows-XP-Unterstützung Direct3D 9 noch einige Zeit am Leben halten.


----------



## Tronnic² (9. März 2009)

Ich denk ma ich werd mir W7 auch holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. März 2009)

ich werd mir wenn Win7 da ist ein neues Notebook kaufen. Win7 kommt dann auch auf den Desktop. Auf meinem Arbeitsrechner bleibt aber XP, außerdem darf ich vom Chef aus auch garnichts anderes installieren.

Ich hoff nur, dass DX11 nicht nur schön, sondern auch sparend wird. Mit und ohne DX10 merkt man bei den FPS einen gewaltigen Unterschied.

Minimitmit es gibt es paar Tricks, wie man auch unter XP DX10 bekommt, zumindest annähernd die Effekte. Ich mein, ich hab da mal nen Guide für Crysis gelesen, ob das für alle Spiele geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Wagga (9. März 2009)

Erste Berichte über den Zalaman CNPS 8700 NT.
Aussehen: Geil
Beleutung: Noch geiler.
Kühlung: IDL: 35 Grad (Boxed 55 Grad)
Last: WoW: 37-45 Grad (Boxed 70 Grad)
Taktung Standart: 2,66 GHZ
Fotos und weitere Tests gibts morgen.
Stabil: Bei 2,77 GHZ 55-60 Grad.
2,81 GHZ Stabil 58-61 Grad.
Ob ich die 3,0 GHZ schaffe?
Vielleicht: Von 2,71 auf 2,77 ergab sich keine Temperatur erhöhung.
Sind Prime 95- 15 Min -Testergebnisse.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## claet (10. März 2009)

bin kein profi was das übertakten angeht, aber soweit ich weiß sind 15 min deutlich zu wenig zu wenig um die stabilität eines systems wirklich beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

als Primstable gilt ein System erst nach einem 12h-Durchlauf, das ist zumindest die Meinung vieler Leute die übertakten (mich inbegriffen).

Wagga hast du den Ramteiler auch eingestellt? Das vergisst man gerne und dem Ram tuts nicht wirklich gut.

Ich hab mir jedenfalls Warhammer Online gekauft, und zwar in einer schicken Karton-Ausführung. Das ganze für 30&#8364; was ich i.O. finde. Freu mich schon, das Spiel in vollem Umfang zu genießen.


Ach ja, noch was zu Prime95: Nach 15min wird die Temperatur nichtmehr sonderlich ansteigen, aber Fehler können noch Stunden nach dem Start auftreten. Wenn du schon bei Ladevorgang beim Desktop Fehler bekommst, musst du Prime garnichtmehr starten. Da könntest du dann die Spannung ein wenig erhöhen.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Jaaahaaaa , er hats getan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zZ. auch mal wieder richtig lust.. bevor ich wieder angefangen hatte war mein Schamane 17 - und das sogar einige Tage lang..seitdem ich auf dem neuen Server bin und wieder losgelegt habe ist er jetzt kurz vor 21..und das fast an einem Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

hehe, da warste aber lang dran, oder? Ich muss mich erstmal einspielen, ich schau mir auch gerne die Umgebung und alles an. Selbes Spiel in WoW, der erste Charakter hatte 25 Tage /played (Hexenmeister) als ich auf 70 war. Ich hab dafür aber so gut wie jede Instanz gekannt und ebenso alle BGs. Der 2. war dann in 8 Tagen auf 70 (Druide), der letzte in 3 Tagen (Todesritter =P)

Ich geh es jedenfalls gemütlich an und bin erstmal glücklich, dass ich jetzt sogar Stealth hab.

painschkes/Klos wir könnten ja eine Gilde aufmachen, hättet Ihr Lust?


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Klar , wieso nicht? :-)

Also spielst die Hexenkriegerin weiter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier kannst du dir auch mal nen paar Vid´s anschauen wenn du mal Lust drauf hast :-) :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

ja, Hexenkriegerin macht mir im Moment am meisten Spaß. Bisher getestet hab ich folgende:

Hexenrkriegerin (aktuell auf 10)
Squigtreiba (auch klasse)
Schamane (komm ich nicht zurecht)
Zelot (Instantheals sind klasse)


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Hehe , naja..dafür bin ich ja Schamane :-)

Du hällst die anderen Heiler auf & Klos metztelt den rest.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2009)

Bis zum welchen Level, geht die Testvesion?

Hab ja das Spiel daheim liegen, aber spiele zurzeit WoW und möchte net für 2 Accounts pro Monat zahlen.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Hm , ich denk mal soweit wie du kommst in 10 Tagen _


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2009)

Oo


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

nein.
bis 12 meine ich oder bis 11.
waer ja sonst bissel komisch...


----------



## Shefanix (10. März 2009)

Die Testversion geht nur bis Level 10. Habe die ja auch grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

So, klein Fala hats auch getan.
World of Warcraft has successfully been removed from your HDD

Und so schnell kommt das nicht wieder drauf...Account ist gekündigt, ob ich verkaufe weiß ich nicht

So viele Möglichkeiten, die sich mir eröffnen...


----------



## claet (10. März 2009)

Ich erzähl euch dann wie toll Ulduar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich erzähl euch dann wie toll Ulduar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mach ich vermutlich dann mit...Equip stimmt ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

ja, mach das. Und ich erzähl dir, dass ich wahrscheinlich nie wieder WoW spielen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falathrim - Glückwunsch dazu! Magst du nicht auch mit uns WAR spielen? Gerade als PvP-Fan finde ich es um einiges besser als WoW.

Und zur WAR-Testversion: Man kann 10 Tage spielen, sobald man Level 10 erreicht hat bekommt man keine EP mehr. Chars kann man pro Server auch 10 erstellen. (die Entwickler mögen wohl die Zahl 10)

Edit: Falathrim wie meinst du das, dass du das mitmachst? Ich dachte, du hättest es gelöscht?


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Bei Ulduar weiß ichs nicht, vielleicht hol ich mir dann nochmal Gametime und clears mit meiner Gilde, sind tolle Kerle (Und Damen)...aber eher nicht, ich fühl mich so befreit grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR ist mein Rechner denk ich zu schlecht :/


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Hm , irgendwie hab ich irgendwas in meinem WAR Ordner gelöscht & nu is das Spiel auf Englisch..weiss einer wie´s weggeht? 

MACH DAS ES AUFHÖRT!!!111 _


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

naja, sicher deinen Patch-Ordner und installier es neu.

Falathrim das kannte ich auch, dass es "befreiend" ist mit WoW aufzuhören. Ich habs aber auf die radikale Tour gemacht und alle Chars gelöscht.

So, bin jetzt nochmal ne Weile weg.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Okay , und stimmt..wäre die einfachste Lösung -_-_


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

in irgendner datei language = 3 eingeben oder so.
google mal.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2009)

Ich weiß net was so besonders an Warhammer ist, ich finde das spiel eher als PvE an.

Schöne Gebiete, schöne Klassen usw., aber leider zu wenige Instanzen und zu kurz. 

PvP ist etwas, ich weiß net. Jeder haut enfach auf jeden drauf.

Es kann sein das ich net bis Level 40 gelevelt habe oder zu wenig Schaden gemacht habe als Chaosbarbar.

Wenn ich wieder anfangen werde, mache Ich ein Heiler.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Nen Zeloten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und danke @mini =]

/Edit : Hat geklappt , musste einfach nur in den Chat : /language german    eingeben :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

hehe, ist ja nicht sonderlich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falathrim deinen alten Avatar fand ich besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Wieder besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Jetzt is garnüx °_°_


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

So, jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. März 2009)

Also irgendwie gefällts mir, aber da ich eh schon Kopfschmerzen habe kann ich es mir leider nicht länger als 2s anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Ja , ist okay so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

*hüstel* 

japp, das find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_So Interface in WAR stimmt erstmal , jetzt weiss ich nur nicht was ich mir fürn Wolf kaufen soll °_°

Orangebraun? 

Mittelgrau?

Dunkelgrau?_


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

ich wuerd nen braunen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals gabs nur eine farbe fuer die mounts...


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

orangebraun!

Bekommt man das Geld bis 20 eigentlich eifnach zusammen? Hab erst 2g80s oder so...

Zeig mal nen Screen von deinem UI


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

also ich hatte es mit meinem sorc 5 mal zusammen, mit meinem wl nur grade so ( abe rne gekauft; ausruestung ging vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
kommt auf deinen beruf an.
pluenderer bringt dir richtig rchtig viel.
mein wl is verwerter und das bringt gar nix bzw kostet was.


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_War grad einer so nett und hat mir einfach 5g geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber , wenn ich nicht 2-3mal im AH gewesen wäre hätte ich das selber auch zusammengehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Screen (mit WOLF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist aber mit Paint gespeichert worden -> Scheiss Quali >_<_


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Ich lass den Screen jetzt mal drin , aber das stimmt nichtmehr - habs grad wieder auf Standart..hatte nen paar komische Sachen nachm ändern °_°

Ach , ich mach das heute abend in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

ob du es glaubst oder nicht - ich hab die selben Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt Level 11 und hab noch kein Beruf, kann mir jemand von Euch nen Tipp geben? Ich hab gelesen, die Handwerksberufe sind zweitrangig und nicht wirklich wichtig, also hätte ich gern was, mit dem man gut verdient. Was soll ich da nehmen und vor allem: Wo lern ich das?


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

erstes großes lager im t1 gucken, da sind bei mir die lehrer gewesen. ( insel des unheils bei den dunkelelfen, da wo die pq mit dem wald mit den "tarnkriegern", die mit der hochelfenstadt und die mit den dryaden oder was das ist da ist).
am besten pluenderer.
aber geld is eh nach dem mount no problemo.


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

okay, danke. Zur Not reise ich mal in eine große Stadt, da wird sich schon was finden. Ich muss mich halt noch einspielen.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Mal wieder Grund zur Freude...portable Festplatte von nem Kumpel wiederbekommen und von Kaspersky mit Virenmeldungen überschüttet...
Mal schauen was ich retten kann...


----------



## Shefanix (10. März 2009)

Das würd mir aber zu denken geben wenn dein Kumpel deine Festplatte verseucht. Aus dem Grund geb ich meine auch nicht weiter, durfte die einmal komplett formatieren weil ich die nicht mehr sauber bekommen habe. Aber viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Naja er konnte da nicht viel für, sein Rechner war im Arsch, ich hab ihm bei der Datensicherung geholfen...der hat da sicher nix mutwillig draufgespielt, er ist zwar ein Spast aber kein so krasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. März 2009)

Ich frage mich wie die Leute es immer schaffen ihre Rechner so zu verseuchen... Ich habe da nie Probleme mit. Naja wer weiss was die sich alles runterladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

ja, kenn ich. Auch wenn ich mich von dubiosen Seiten fern halte und nicht auf jeden Link klicke, hab ich am Arbeits-PC trotzdem kein Internet.


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2009)

Weil wir gerade beim Verseuchen sind. Hab gestern einen Keylogger programmiert. Die Idee kam mir, als jemand hier einen Thread eröffnet hatte. Will jemand mal sein Virenprogramm daran testen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich aber über die Win-API gegangen bin, bezweifel ich, daß es auch nur einen Virenscanner gibt, der das Ding nicht sofort finden würde. Aber funktionieren tut es. Das Ding schreibt sich in die Registry und wird beim booten ausgeführt. Die Daten werden festgehalten und dann über SMTP in einer bestimmten Frequenz per Email verschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Danke, aber ich bin froh wenn meine portable FP komplett formatiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. März 2009)

.hi leutz...heyah i sag nru ab sofort fahre ich mit Ubuntu ^...weg mit windoof dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2009)

Hatte ich auch schon drauf. Ist ja schlimmer als Vista, mit den ganzen Effekten


----------



## Dracun (10. März 2009)

i werde ja die tage in der firma in den EDV Bereich wechseln und da arbeiten wir nur mit ubuntu / kbuntu und ebuntu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja muss mi jetzt erst mal um gewöhnen & das natürlich entsprechend nach meinen wünschen konfigurieren udn es is ja erst mal test .. da dies ja en ersatzpc is da mein alter gaaaaaanz am arsch is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (10. März 2009)

hm achja:
gtx 275 kommt demnaechst als antwort zur 4890.
auf die werd ich mit dem neuen pc noch warten und dann gucken, welche besser is und die dann holen
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,678466/N...afikkarte/News/


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_Hier nochmal nen Update Asoriel : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So isses derzeit :-)_


----------



## Ogil (10. März 2009)

WAR? Gna - meine persoenliche MMO-Enttaeuschung des letzten Jahres. Und dabei bin ich sogar Warhammer-Fan...


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=94365&st=0

Der erste Thread der mir im WAR-Forum ins Auge gesprungen ist.
WTF? Bahnhof?

@Ogil: Soll ja deutlich besser geworden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. März 2009)

Naja - ich hab es um Weihnachten nochmal ausprobiert, 3 Tage lang gespielt - und fand es immer noch langweilig. Und die neuen Klassen - naja. Der Slayer ist meiner Meinung nach keine Spielerklasse. Der Hintergrund davon ist ja, dass ein Zwerg aufgrund einer Schuld geschworen hat im ehrenhaften Kampf den Tod zu finden. Irgendwie deckt sich das nur schwer mit der Motivation der Spieler. Aber naja - wem es Spass macht der soll den Spass haben. Ich les den lieber die Buecher oder bemalte ein paar Figuren...


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grad mal bissl mitgemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Hab mal angefangen die Testversion vor WAR zu laden...aber ich ahne einen absoluten Overkill für meinen Rechner ;D


----------



## advanced08 (11. März 2009)

huhu ich hoffe ich störe eure War diskussion nicht aber hab eine frage zum übertackten also ich hab nen AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+

und nen Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro nun wollte ich fragen wie viel ich mindestens noch rauskitzeln kann bzw unter wie viel grad es kritisch wird mit der temperatur 


danke schon mal =)

edit: so grad mal bissien im bios aufgedreht auf 210 bus speed und komme jetzt auf 3,140 ghz und läuft seit 30m unter vollast auf 56 grad


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

so hab grade mal geguckt am alten pc:
da isn bequiet straight power 500w drin.
das  muesste doch eig  fuer:
nzxt apollo case+ p5qpro+q9550+260 216 ( oder eher gtx 275, wenn die ca 220 kostet)+4gb ddr2-800+ 640 gb spinpoint+1 dvd brenner
reichen.


hier mal nen link:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a213911.html


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_Jap , dat reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

könnte eng werden, aber ich denk mal schon.

painschkes wo ist das?

Advanced mit dem Lüfter kannst du übertakten. Damit hab ich meinen alten E2200 auf 3,2Ghz getrieben. Wie weit kann dir niemand sagen, da das von deiner CPU abhängt, da ist jede verschieden.

Falathrim: Ich hab WAR gestern auch mal zum Test auf meinem alten PC versucht: E2200@3,2Ghz, 2GB DDR2 667, und sogar noch die alte X1650Pro ausgepackt. Damit hab ich auf "Hohe Qualität" beim leveln ca. 30-50FPS. Mit der HD4670 waren es ca. 70-100FPS. Im Szenario aber bei Kämpfen mit allem aktiviert im einstelligen Bereich. Das alles ohne AA/AF.

Mit dem Spiele-PC sinds beim leveln 60-100, im Szenario 25-50FPS. Das aber bei 3840x1024.


Edit: Advanced, bei dir lohnen sich maximal 3,0Ghz, da der 5000+ nur 2x1Mb Cache hat wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und eh schon mit 2,5Ghz läuft, oder? Was hast du für einen Multi/FSB?


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


direkt 70 euro gespart.
wieviele pcie anschluesse hat das ding denn?
2 x6? oder 1x6 + 1x 6+2

@asoriel:
hab doch nur 1 hdd muesste doch eig passen. bei sonem verbrauchsrechner kam 380 w raus ( volllast). klos sollte mal was sagen, dann kann ich mir naemlich sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

jaja, du hast aber nur ca. 75% Effizienz bei dem Netzteil. 75% bei 500W sind 375W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

@Asoriel: Hört sich schonmal gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testversion ohne Patches ist schonmal runtergeladen...seit heute gibts diese neuen Klassen oder?


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

hmmm.
ich guck mal ,was die einzelnen teile verbrauchen.
beim ocz stealthxstream 500 w is ja bei euch auchn quad in der leistung angegeben.


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=77
hier steht bissel ueber 80 % wirkungsgrad. muesste also reichen.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

japp, dann reichts. Ich denk auch so, dass es reichen würde. Kaufst du das neu oder hast du das noch? Wenn du es noch so hast kannst du ja zur Not ein neues kaufen. Mach am besten einen Benchmark, da werden CPU+GPU voll ausgelastet, dann weißt du ob das Teil stabil läuft. Wenn du da einen Abstutz hast, ist das NT zu schwach.

Ob es ab heute neue Klassen gibt weiß ich nicht, ich kenn ja noch nichtmal die alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

ja hab es hier in meiner alten single core gurke mit ner 7300 *hust*.
neue klassen in einer woche.
heute nur fuer die, die das event abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

du spielst WAR mit einem SingleCore und einer GeForce 7300? Wow...

Laut BeQuiet hat mein NT sogar 88% Effizienz. Das entspricht immerhin 748 Watt.


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

ehm 748? 88 hunderstel mal 100 mal 500 nicht gleich 748^^
naja ich hab gespielt.
kannste dir denken, warum ich aufgehoert habe und mir dann jetzt nen neuen pc hol*gruebel*


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

Sein Netzteil, nicht deins. Und seins ist deutlich stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Asoriel:
Nochmal zur Frage: Auf welcher Auflösung hast du getestet?


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

naja: deine graka frisst auch bis zu 410 ...
alleine deine graka wohlgemerkt

das bq 500w e5 ( was ich hab) sollte dann doch reichen ,oder? hab gegoogled und 83 % effi hat es. das sind 415 watt.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

hab ein DarkPower 850 Watt.

Auflösungen waren beim "großen" PC 3840x1024 und beim alten 1280x1024. War aber wirklich selbst mit der X1650Pro im Szenario spielbar. Ich hatte die CPU sogar Testweiße auf nur" 2,5Ghz, Ram lief dabei dank des beschissenen Boards auf 608Mhz. 
Wenn ich im Szenario auf "Hohe Bildfrequenz" stelle, läuft es selbst damit absolut flüssig, CPU war auf 75-90% Last, GPU voll ausgelastet. Das Spiel sieht aber selbst bei niedrigster Einstellung echt noch relativ gut aus, Sichtweite hast du im Szenario eh nicht viel und ist zweitrangig. Jedenfalls lief es damit immer über 20FPS, also echt noch spielbar.

Edit: Ja, das reicht.


Edit2: Gestern hab ich gedacht, mich trifft der Schlag. Ich hab bei mir vorne und hinten 2x120mm ohne Staubfilter. CPU-Lüfter wird regeläßig sauber gemacht, GPU hab ich noch nie saubergemacht. Da die Karte unter Last immer hart an der 100°C-Marke war, hab ich mal entstaubt (EDV-Druckluftspray). Naja was soll ich sagen, die Temperatur ist unter Last jetzt nurnoch bei knappen 60°C, da war auch ne Menge Staub im Kühler.

Edit3: Meine Grafikkarte braucht unter Last maximal 290Watt, nicht 410 minimitmit.


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_@Fala : Nein , die neuen Klassen gibts für "uns" erst in einer Woche - ab heute können nur die Leute die Klassen spielen die auch die ganzen Aufgaben dafür gemacht haben :-)

@Asoriel : Das war in..öhh.. k.A irgend nem Keep Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

Und ihr spielt auf Carroburg Zerstörung?

WAAAGH? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_Ja tun wir =]

Server sind aber noch 30min off =]_


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,677411/G...afikkarte/Test/

komisch.
da steht 369.
aber erst stand da 410, dann haben die aber ne neue graka bekommen


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

bei Alternate und auch sonst überall steht knapp 300, 289W oder so. Wieviel sie wirklich braucht ist mir im Endeffekt auch egal, Stromkosten waren beim Kauf der Karte ehrlich gesagt komplett (!) unrelevant. Lediglich Netzteil wollte ich ein effizientes.

edit: Die neuen Preise sind da:

Klick


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

ja gut, dass du nen 850 w netzteil hast.
aber einer der 300 liest denkt auch 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann man schon mal nen zu schlechtes NT kaufen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. März 2009)

Gibt es einen Performance-Unterschied zwischen der Vista Home Basic und der Vista Home Premium Version?


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

richtig, desshalb sollte man sich davor informieren wenn man es nicht selbst weiß, andere Leute fragen, oder ggf. in einem Shop nachfragen. Fragen kostet nichts, 2x kaufen schon.
Ich hab auch schon am NT gespart, später wenn man aufrüsten will bereut man es nur. Selbes Spiel beim Mainboard. Wenn man von vorne herein weiß, dass an dem Rechner nie was aufgerüstet wird, zB ein PC für die Großeltern, mag ein Low-Budget Mainboard+Netzteil ausreichen, aber nicht in einem Multimedia-/Gaming-PC. Da sollte man nichtmal am Gehäuse/an den Kabeln sparen.

Ich empfehle eh prinzipiell ein etwas überdimensioniertes NT zu kaufen. Dann bekommt man später beim Aufrüsten auch keine Probleme. Bei nem Mainstream-PC mit Dualcore/4870/etc mag ein 500W-Netzteil ausreichen, ich würde trotzdem zu einem 600W raten.


Edit: 

Hans Würstchen, ja den gibt es. Mit Home Basic werden bei Unterklasse-Rechner Spiele schneller laufen weil es weniger Ressourcen braucht. Ab ca. 2,6Ghz und 4GB Ram merkt man aber nichts mehr.


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_ Lohnt sich ja fast   _


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

ja fast gleicher preis bei hwv.
kommt wahrscheinlich wegen den neuen 4890 / 275 auch noch einmal was später.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

Les mich grade in die Klassen ein...

Alles noch nix für mich bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht spiel ich mal nen Heiler, aber das widerspricht meiner Natur ._.
Chosen ist im Prinzip ein DK, nichts für mich schonwieder
Magus ist Mage, auch nicht
Schwarzork zu blöd = Warri?!
Schamane Heiler/Supporter
Zelot Supporter/Heiler/Hexer aus WoW o.0
Squigtreiba Hunter?!
kA -.-

HD4870 150 Euro *.*
Wo hab ich mein Geld?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

ist aber Sapphire, also aufpassen! (aber da muss ich dir glaube ich nix erzählen)

Ich bin auch noch etwas unentschlossen. Einerseits gefällt mir Hexenkriegerin, andererseits find ich es auch klasse, aus 2. Reihe die Gegner umzuhauen/-zaubern.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

Juppi...schon goil wenn man das Spiel testen will und die Server down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werds wohl vorher noch zur Fahrschule schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

ah, machste den Führerschein? Nett nett, ist bei meinem Sohn auch noch garnicht lange her. Machst du ihn auch mit 17?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

jajah, der Führerschein xD

bin ich froh, dass die Schei*e mit Fahrschule hinter mir habe^^ 




-.- schon wieder son assi, der meint, amok laufen zu müssen, traurig sowas =(


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_Das stimmt.._


----------



## Klos1 (11. März 2009)

Chosen kannst du garnicht mit DK in Wow vergleichen. Überhaupt spielen sich die Klassen meiner Meinung nach allesamt anders, als in Wow. Auch ein Mage fühlt sich völlig anders an, als in Wow.
Einzig die Hexenkriegerin erinnerte mich ein bisschen an meinen Schurken in Wow.


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Mal so eine Frage: Was ist das denn jetzt hier: *Klick* Seit wann gibts die und ist die gut?


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

lies mal news auf pcghw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is ne 9800 gtx + meine ich ( glaube auch bissel gepimt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Grad keine Zeit zu lesen. Mach was anderes noch (Clantraining) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

ja, ist eine 9800GTX+ mit 1GB gDDR3 mit den Taktraten der 512er-9800GTX+


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ah, machste den Führerschein? Nett nett, ist bei meinem Sohn auch noch garnicht lange her. Machst du ihn auch mit 17?


Nee, mit 18...hab nur jetzt schon angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eigentlich sehr lustig, zumindest die Theoriestunde heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema Amoklauf:
Würd der noch leben, ich würd runterfahren und dem Kerl so die Fresse polieren. Ich steh quasi unter Schock o.0

Thema WAR-Klassen:
Klos das ist mir natürlich klar, aber es erinnert mich einfach sehr daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Na wenn das nur ne 9800GTX mit 1GB ist, brauch ich mir das ja nicht holen. Aber ich wart jetzt eh erstmal was sich nächsten Monat tut. Würde die GTX260 wohl mit 3 Bildschirmen klarkommen? Oder meine 9800GT mit einem 22" TFT und einem 17" CRT ?


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

du weißt schon, dass du für 3 Monitore noch eine TripleHead2Go brauchst, welche nochmal knapp 300&#8364; kostet? Wenn du dann auf allen gleichzeitig spielen willst, wird die GTX60 bei den meisten Sachen in die Knie gehen, von der 9800GT brauchen wir garnicht reden.

Wenn du auf dem 22" spielen willst und auf dem 17" nur Windows ist das keine Zusatzbelastung für die Grafikkarte.

Hab mal mein SysProfil mit Benchmark-OC-Ergebissen gespickt. Die sind allerdings schon älter, ich hab nurnoch die Screens auf meiner externen HDD gefunden, da die ausgemistet wurde.


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Ich bekomm die TripleHead2Go warscheinlich umsonst + 2 22" Bildschirme. Ich hatte das eigentlich so gedacht: Auf dem Bildschirm in der Mitte und Rechts spielen und auf dem linkem Windows, also Firefox, Winamp etc. 

Gut, wenn das keine Zusatzbelastung ist kann ich das ja ohne Probleme machen. Franky meinte aber vorhin, das meine 9800GT bei nem 22" auf max. Details in WoW in die Knie gehen wird, stimmt das?


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

So, für den Anfang mach ich mir nen Schwarzork

WAAAGH!

EDIT:
WAAAGH! im RL: Warteschlange! -.-


----------



## Klos1 (11. März 2009)

Ich warte nur wieder darauf, bis die Politiker wegen diesem Vollidioten wieder die sogenannten Killerspiele für alles verantwortlich machen. Einen Computer hat der Amokläufer ja gehabt.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

ja. Und mit 2x22" erst recht, das ist aber sowieso beschissen, da du dann immer in der Mitte deinen Char/dein Auto/dein was-auch-immer geteilt hast. Auf 2 Monitoren spielen halte ich für Schwachsinn.

Klos genau das hab ich auch schon irgendwo geschrieben, nur ist der Post wohl nie im Forum angekommen, warum auch immer...


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Das mit dem auf 2 Monitoren ist ganz einfach, den dafür gibt es Programme die das Bild "verschieben". Oder in WoW zum Beispiel ein Addon das der Charakter knapp links am Rand ist und die Umgebung links halt ein Stückchen fehlt. Oder ich mache auf einem Bildschirm nur den Charakter + Umgebung und auf dem anderem Addons.

Ich glaube, wenn meine 9800GT bei nem 22" in die Knie geht, kauf ich mir lieber erst ne neue Grafikkarte bevor ich mir den hole.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

das ist in der Tat sinnvoll.


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Wann kommen nochmal die neuen heraus? Hab nurnoch knapp bis zum 10 oder 11. April Zeit, weil ich am 20. April Geburtstag habe. Vielleicht ist dann sogar ne ganz neue drin.


----------



## minimitmit (11. März 2009)

6. april.( 4890 bzw gtx 275)
hol mir dann auch nen neuen pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die neuen naechsten sozusagen kommen im sommer.


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Gut also werden die dann sofort bestellt. Bloss das hab ich erstmal lange Zeit kein Geld für nen neuen Monitor... Ich muss echt mal Arbeit suchen/finden *g*


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2009)

Wer sucht der findet.

Wer nicht sucht, der findet auch nichts.


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Was soll und das jetzt sagen Sora? ?_?


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2009)

Weil du geschrieben hast suchen oder finden.

Musst schon beides machen ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Achso, na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2009)

hmmm kann i so net zustimmen denn suchen heißt noch lange nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw genommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *eigene leidige erfahrung*


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Ich brauch ja nur sone Art Nebenjob. Halt so Nachmittags Regale einräumen oder sowas. Bin ja noch Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das noch 1 Jahr mehr, hab den Vertrag "verlängert". Bin eine Klasse zurück gegangen weil meine Faulheit das Zeugnis versaut hat :/ Ich glaub ich frag mal bei EDEKA oder sonem Krams an. Hoffe das bekomm ich schnell Geld zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

ja, das stimmt wohl...

Sag mal, warum hast du schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit 2 tote Links in deiner Signatur?


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2009)

weil i meine Nintendo sammlung noch net erneuert hab (viel zu viel zu tun^) und die andere da is wohl die hp von snesfreaks noch net wieder da...da i ja am ersatzpc hocke hab i auch alle meine daten zur zeit net^....komtm aber bald alletz wieder keene sorge^


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

achso, na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2009)

i bin immer am rätseln ob das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt schmunzelt oder ob des böse is oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

nein, das soll einfach so ein Zwinker-Smiley sein, auch wenn der hier n bischen komisch aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

ich finde, man sollte den smiley überarbeiten, der sieht echt bös aus ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2009)

wirklich ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so so langsam krieg i Ubuntu nach meinen wünschen konfiguriert *hach*freude


----------



## pampam (11. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> [...] Einen Computer hat der Amokläufer ja gehabt.



Dann wird jetzt jeder PC verboten, mit dem man ein 3 dimensionales Spiel spielen kann.
Sobald der nächste Stein von einer Brücke geworfen wird und es zu Schäden kommt, wird Tetris kritisiert.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Dann wird jetzt jeder PC verboten, mit dem man ein 3 dimensionales Spiel spielen kann.
> Sobald der nächste Stein von einer Brücke geworfen wird und es zu Schäden kommt, wird Tetris kritisiert.



hehe, das ist ein Spitzenvergleich bei dem ich lachen musste, auch wenn Heiterkeit nicht unbedingt zu dem Thema passt...

Wow...ich bin unter den Top 100 bei SysProfil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit ich vorhin die OC-Ergebnisse eingetragen hab, hatte ich auf einmal ein Ranking auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

So, Schwarzork stinkt schonmal, levelt mir zu lahm auf Level 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst noch Vorschläge jemand?

Tank mag ich eindeutig nicht so sehr...wie is der Magus denn so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (11. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Advanced mit dem Lüfter kannst du übertakten. Damit hab ich meinen alten E2200 auf 3,2Ghz getrieben. Wie weit kann dir niemand sagen, da das von deiner CPU abhängt, da ist jede verschieden.
> 
> Edit: Advanced, bei dir lohnen sich maximal 3,0Ghz, da der 5000+ nur 2x1Mb Cache hat wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und eh schon mit 2,5Ghz läuft, oder? Was hast du für einen Multi/FSB?



hab nen 6000er der hat 1 L1 d/L1 I cachen mit 64 kbytes x2 (falls es richtig ist laut cpu-z) und eine l2 1024 kbytes x2

und getaktet ist der atm ganz wenig mit 3,1ghz (stabil)

mit 15 multi 207 fsb werd den wahrscheinlich bis 3,2 ghz noch übertakten wenns geht sogar bissien mehr allerdings weis ich nicht genau wo im bios ich den v core erhöhen kann

und ab wie viel grad es kritisch wird


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

mein Tipp: Benutz im Bios mal den Button "Load default settings" und lass die Finger von Übertakten. Wenn man noch nichtmal "Takt" richtig schreiben kann...warum zur Hölle willst du bei mikrigen 200Mhz den VCore erhöhen? Damit das Ding wärmer wird? Ja...das mach ich auch immer, dann denkt mein PC, er sei im Urlaub.


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_@Fala : Der Magus is nicht schlecht , grad zum AoE Leveln.. hab gestern (das letzte Bild was ich hier gepostet hatte) einen in der GRP (also nur wir 2) und ich hab pro Ordler den er gekillt hatte über 2k EP gekriegt..und das war heftig.. er meinte mitm Magus/Heiler als 2er Kombi geht das am besten.. :-o_


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productD...p;baseId=265649

Lasst den Preiskampf beginnen! 180 Euro GTX260! EDIT: Aber nur 192 Lines, also alter Chip o.0

@paini...schonmal nett :> Zauberin hab ich eben auch noch gesehen...was gibts zu der zu sagen?


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2009)

Was heisst denn "Synergy Edition" ?


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @paini...schonmal nett :> Zauberin hab ich eben auch noch gesehen...was gibts zu der zu sagen?


_
Naja , ist halt die Spiegelklasse zum BW (Bright Wizard = Feuerzauberer) - haut halt ziemlich rein.. schau am besten mal nen paar Vids auf warhammermovies.com oder so =]_


----------



## advanced08 (11. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mein Tipp: Benutz im Bios mal den Button "Load default settings" und lass die Finger von Übertakten. Wenn man noch nichtmal "Takt" richtig schreiben kann...warum zur Hölle willst du bei mikrigen 200Mhz den VCore erhöhen? Damit das Ding wärmer wird? Ja...das mach ich auch immer, dann denkt mein PC, er sei im Urlaub.


nicht wegen 200 mhz... nur falls es mehr werden sollen wenn ich wollen würde das mein rechner nen urlaub macht würde ich hier doch nicht fragen ab wann es mit der temperatur kritisch wird 

naja danke trotzdem ...


----------



## Tronnic² (11. März 2009)

Kennt sich jemand mit WeGame aus? Ich kann da irgendwie nichts aufnehmen. Passiert nichts wenn ich meinen Hotkey drücke.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2009)

Meine Maga rockt grad hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefällt mir jetzt schon...10 mal spaßigeres Leveln als mit dem Schwarzork


----------



## Klos1 (11. März 2009)

So, nun ist es amtlich. Der Amokläufer war ein Computerfreak, der Wow und CS gespielt hat. Ich würde dann mal dafür voten, Wow zu verbieten
Auf den armen Shootern ist schon genug rumgehackt worden. 

Wie seht ihr das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2009)

Hm, bei mir geht das... Du musst aber dran denken, das geht nicht bei allen Spielen - ansonsten mach mal das Spiel und Wegame zu (Wegame auch noch über das Symbol in der Tasleiste beenden), dann erst Wegame und dann das Spiel aufmachen - da sollte ein grünes Rechteck oben links sein dann.


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich würde dann mal dafür voten, Wow zu verbieten



_Dann hätten wir aber 12 Mio andere Amokläufer :-/_


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann hätten wir aber 12 Mio andere Amokläufer :-/_


MINDESTENS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2009)

_Naja..is doch wahr -_-

Genau das gleiche als wenn ich HdRO oder sonstiges spielen würde..ich geh doch nich innen Wald und zerhack da nen Wolf in seine Einzelteile.._


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2009)

Dort geht aber was ganz andres in den Köpfen rum, als nur das Spiel, wenn überhaupt.

Mobbing ist auch ein ganz klars Thema für sowas, besonders in der Schule. Als Außenseiter, die dir das Leben versauen, du baust nur hass in dich hinein und baust nichts aus dich heraus und dann kommt irgendwann der entscheidene Moment, wo du die Leute töten möchtest, die dich die ganze Zeit gemobbt haben.

Das kann auch der Grund gewesen sein, wieso der 17 Jährige nur in die 9. und 10. Klassen gegangen ist, weil er dort die Leute kannte.

Da gibts auch ein Video auf YouTube, finde es grad nur nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

@advanded: Du weißt schon, dass du beim Übertakten nicht nur Frontsidebus und VCore (richtig!) einstellen musst, sondern auch noch ganz andere Komponenten (PCI-Bus, Ramteiler, etc) stimmen müssen? Ansonsten ist dein PC schneller kaputt als dir lieb ist. Außerdem musst du bei weitem nicht nur auf die CPU-Temp achten. Die meisten Leute vergessen, die NB zu überwachen, freuen sich, dass die CPU mit nem dicken Lüfter auf 4Ghz+ rennt, und ratz fatz war die NB zu warm.

So, zurück zum Thema: Ich als etwas älterer Spieler, der so gut wie keine Shooter spielt, hab da so meine eigene Meinung. Erstmal sollte vielleicht erwähnt werden, dass ich prinzipiell nichts gegen Shooter habe. Jeder dem sie Spaß machen soll sie gerne spielen, mir machen sie keinen Spaß. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich es schrecklich finde, wenn Polygone und Pixel über den Haufen geballert werden, sondern vielmehr weil ich es nicht kann und auch keinen Spaß daran finde. Die Altersfreigabe finde ich in den meinsten Fällen sinnvoll, aber auch nicht immer. Darauf geh ich aber nicht näher ein, das gäbe einen Roman.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit, Gewalt bzw. in extremen Fällen Amokläufe auf Spiele zu schieben. Mal ganz ehrlich: Zeigt mir einen PC eines normalen Jugendlichen/Erwachsenen im Alter zwischen 15-21 der keinen Egoshooter auf der Platte oder auf CD hat. Wird es beinahe nicht geben, also kann man sofort darauf herumhacken. Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass Ego-Shooter Gewalt fördern. Das sie einen ein wenig abstumpfen mag durchaus sein, aber sicher nicht zu einem Maß, dass man desshalb so eine Tat begeht, das ist lächerlich. 

Die Ursachen sollte man ganz wo anders suchen. Es hieß bei allen Amokläufern bisher, dass sie Außenseiter waren, wodurch ich schließe, dass kein Freundeskreis vorhanden war bzw. dieser sehr klein ist/war. Nichtsdestotrotz - das regt noch Niemanden zu soetwas an. Da kommen dann noch ganz andere Umstände hinzu. Natürlich, jeder hat mal Ärger mit den Eltern, schreibt schlechte Noten, kommt mit den Freunden nicht aus und hat dann auch mal Liebeskummer. Wenn dann alles zusammen kommt, bahnt sich eine ganz schöne Ladung negativer Gefühle zusammen, und ich mein, dass man da den Ansatz suchen sollte. 

Sicher, ich bin kein Psychologe und hab auch nicht im Geringsten damit zu tun, trotzdem ist es in meinen Augen falsch, die Medien, egal welche, zu verteufeln.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2009)

Das Thema macht mich derzeit so kaputt dass ich keine Worte finde irgendwie zu diskutieren o.0 Ich check nichtmal wieso ._.

Maga bei WAR auf 8 und kommt jetzt aufs Abstellgleis erstmal...probier mal den Schami aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (12. März 2009)

Asoriel du hast Recht.
Waerst du aber der Staat, wuerdest du das auch auf "Killerspiele" schieben, anstatt die Gesellschaft anzugreifen.
Amokläufe muessten ja sonst auch 1000 mal am Tag passieren, wenn das mit Shotern zu tuen hat..
Meiner Meinung nach machen das Leute, die nen Trauma oder ne andere psyschiche Störung haben und gleichzeitig auch MoF's  ( Menschen ohne Freunde fuer dne unkundugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bzw. ( Mobbing-) Opfer sind und gleichzeitig sich nicht ueber Konsequezen bewusst sind.
Da spielen viele viele Faktoren zusammen.


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

eben, das mein ich auch. Der Staat will die Bevölkerung bei so einer Situation sicherlich nicht noch mehr belasten, trotzdem kann man sagen, dass man bei o.g. Punkten ansetzt und sucht, anstatt gleich wieder die Propaganda für schärfere Gesetzte und gegen Killerspiele anzutreiben. Aber das ist leichter gesagt als getan, die feinen Leute die regieren haben doch allesammt noch nie im Leben ein Videospiel gespielt, und selbst wenn würden sie es für stumpfsinnigen Schrott hinstellen, weil so schon so eine sture Meinung darüber haben. 
Das wird (hoffentlich) bei der nächsten Generation Politikern anders. Aber da hats dann mit Sicherheit wieder das nächste böse Spielzeug...


----------



## Tronnic² (12. März 2009)

Ich denke sogar das Ballerspiele mehr abregen als Gewalt verursachen.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2009)

Da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere Genre machen viel agressiver - 
Ich bin mal bei Need for Speed Most Wanted ein 10 minütiges Rennen gefahren und war immer vorne. 2 Meter vor dem Ziel fahr ich auf einen Baum. Der Gegner überholt mich...
Da brauchte ich dann erst mal ne Runde CS zum abreagiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (12. März 2009)

Ich kann mich noch an meine PS2 Zeiten erinnern. GranTurismo 3 und 4. o.o

Ich musste mir ca. 5 Controller kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2009)

Ja, kenn ich ^^
Ich hab mal bei nem Kumpel auf der PS2 irgendso ein Dragonball Spiel gezockt, bei dem man sich so ala Soul Calibur kloppen muss - und bei einem Kame-Duell muss man den Controllerstick schnell im Kreis drehen... 
Sagen wirs so, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass die Sticks rausgehen können ^^

*cheer* GTA 4 wurde versandt :>


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

So, nach meinen ersten Tagen in WAR hab ich für mich ein persönliches Fazit geschlossen. Ich hab bei der Sache noch gemischte Gefühle. Einerseits gefällt mir das Spiel selbst, die Spielmechanik, die Fülle an Klassen und die Grafik. Andererseits erschlagen mich die vielen Features, und mich stören doch die überraschend vielen Bugs, die zwar nur geringfügig stören, dennnoch deutlich merkbar sind. Außerdem - seit es Slayer und Spalta gibt, sind die in Szenarien immer auf den Top-Rängen bei den DDs. 
Gegen Slayer hab ich als Hexenkriegerin keine Chance. Nichtmal, wenn ich 3 Level darüber bin, was ich merkwürdig finde. Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit den Slayern (warum keine deutsche Übersetzung?) und Spaltan legt oder dass sie geschwächt werden. Auf die kann ich eindreschen wie ich will, selbst mit Moralattacken etc und die gehen nicht kaputt, auf der anderen Seite lieg ich binnen 4-5 Sekunden im Dreck. So machen Szenarien kein Spaß. Außerdem kassier ich als Melee jetzt unmengen an AE wodurch ich noch schneller tot bin.

Insgesammt werde ich den ersten Monat auf jeden Fall spielen, ob ich Gametime kauf, entscheide ich dann.


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2009)

_Also ich bin derzeit 21 (kurz vor 22) mit meinem Schammi und ich kann von den Slayern auch nur ein Lied singen..manche sind schon im t2 unterwegs
so 13-15.. und gegen einen wirds schon schwer..aber wenn mich dann 2-3 Fokussen..kann ich vergessen 

Aber das ist halt das Stein-Schere-Papier System.._


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

ja, nur dass Slayer jeweils das sind, was gerade gewinnt. Gegen die ist man nur mit mehreren siegreich. +


So am Rande: Die T2-Szenarien gefallen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2009)

_Naja , wird sich sicherlein noch einpendeln..zZ. gehn sie mir auch aufn S***

Joa , die sind ganz in Ordnung =]_


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

wie heißt das T2 der Dunkelelfen? Nebelwald? Irgendwie so...ich find da einfach keinen Flugpunkt.


----------



## Wagga (12. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dort geht aber was ganz andres in den Köpfen rum, als nur das Spiel, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Mobbing ist auch ein ganz klars Thema für sowas, besonders in der Schule. Als Außenseiter, die dir das Leben versauen, du baust nur hass in dich hinein und baust nichts aus dich heraus und dann kommt irgendwann der entscheidene Moment, wo du die Leute töten möchtest, die dich die ganze Zeit gemobbt haben.
> 
> ...


Das liegt net an den Games das liegt daran das viele andere einfach dumm waren und anstatt ihn in die Gruppe zu intigrieren ihn stattesen ausgrenzten und mobbten, das ist das Problem und das einzigste.
Keine Games, außerdem spielte er Tischtennis, muss man nun auch Tischtennis verbieten?
Das der Games spielte war nie die rede bzw. ist das nicht bewiesen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

kennt sich hier einer mit ubuntu 8.10 aus??? habe das prob das i auf youtube.de und andere videoplattformen keine vids schauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


javascript is aktiviert...freue mich auf eventuell hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Flash?


----------



## Wagga (12. März 2009)

Flash aktiviert bzw. installiert.
www.adobe.de
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

da sämtliche scripte auf diesen seiten aktiviert sind...müsste des auch aktiviert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denke mal du meinst flash script  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jap  adobe flash player installt^^


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2009)

Ihr kennt doch sicher noch die alten Gameboys.

http://www.thosewerethedays.de/items/lcd/n...ch_lifeboat.jpg

Mit so einem habe ich vor 2 Jahren gespielt. 

Und da gabs son Spiel, da musste man Pakete einen LKW volladen und ich hatte fast den Highscore geschafft, hat lange gedauert und 1 Leben hatte ich noch und dann geschah es, also ich hatte so schwitzige Hände und hab das die ganze Zeit gespielt und dann als das passier ist.

Ich hab das Ding genommen, umgedreht durchgebrochen... dann konnte zumindestens keiner mehr den Highscore haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch sicher noch die alten Gameboys.
> 
> http://www.thosewerethedays.de/items/lcd/n...ch_lifeboat.jpg
> 
> ...


omg, warum zerstörst du Gameboys, die sind teuer, mörder *g*.


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2009)

Ach komm, die alten Dinger da.

Gibt jetzt PSP und Ipod Touch. Die sind viel besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. März 2009)

Ich habe ihrgendwo noch ein Gameboy Color rumfliegen *g*


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> kennt sich hier einer mit ubuntu 8.10 aus??? habe das prob das i auf youtube.de und andere videoplattformen keine vids schauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Flash ist kein Java, du musst flash extra laden Hier z.B


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

wo hab i von javascript gesprochen ??....aber egal hat sich erledigt^..hat jetzt nach zig mal experimentieren gefunzt^


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Du musst den da runterladen das hat nichts MIT java zutun


----------



## minimitmit (12. März 2009)

@ asoriel:
kann leider nix zum slayer+ spalta sagen.
allerdings scheinen die ja bissel OP, was aber ne taktik von mythic ist, neue ins boot ueber ne "imba " klasse zu holen ( vgl. ----> LutschKing- DK).
das wird sich wahrscheinlich wieder dann einpendeln.
doof fuer dich im t1/2, dass da jetzt nur deine konterklasse rumlaeuft.
normal biste ja fuer die stoffis zustaendig.
mal sehen wies dann mit meinem WL aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der wird erstmal im ae verrecken meinen schaetzungen zu folge.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

ich wiederhol mich nochmal..............WO HAB ICH VON JAVASCRIPT gesprochen? i weiß das adobe flash nix mit java zu tun hat ..aber dies wird auch von NoScript geblockt wenn man dies net freigibt....und wo und wie i was runter lade weiß i auch..............ach ja nochmal hat sich *ERLEDIGT* da es nioch mehrmaligen hin und her experimentieren irgendwie geschafft hab


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Tut Mir leid der 2. Post hing wohl noch in der warteschleife hatte gerade ein kl. Netzwerkproblem, naja ist ja auch egal


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2009)

is ja net schlimm kann ja mal passieren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Ich wollte Mir einen 2. Monitor kaufen, ich wollte nur wissen ob es geht auf dem einen monitor  wow zu spielen und auf dem anderen Monitor buffed.de laufen zulassen, aber nur mit einem
Dann bis morgen, vielleicht koennt ihr mir ja dann helfen, bin muede gute nacht


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2009)

Klar geht das, mach ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW sollte dann eben im Fenstermodus laufen, sonst ists unpraktischer


----------



## Wagga (13. März 2009)

Ich mach das auch so
auf dem alten 15" TVkarte und/oder Internet und auf dem anderen WoW.
Musst nur WoW im Fenstermodus laufen lassen ich merkte keine gravierenden Leistungseinbrüche dadurch.
Und auf dem anderen Internet, Filme, TV (mit Webtv oder TVkarte).
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

geht das auch mit anderen spielen und wie stelle ich das ein


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Einfach alle Spiele im Fenstermodus starten & dann maximieren :-)

_


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Wie kann ich denn den 2. Monitor anschließen?


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Einfach an deine Graka ran , sollte 2 Anschlüsse haben :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

so wie den ersten auch, nur in einen anderen Stecker. Alles andere konfiguriert dein Treiber mehr (Nvidia) oder weniger (ATI) gut und es ist recht simpel, alles einzustellen.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Bei mir wirds erstmal doch nix mitm TV (Geldmangel >_<) aber naja..wollt eh erstmal aufn Bildschirm umsteigen..nur muss ich mich jetzt da erstmal umschaun.. _


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

hast du nicht einen SyncMaster der noch relativ neu ist?


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Leider nein , den woltle ich mir damals holen - dann hatte ich mir das mit dem TV in den Kopf gesetzt..aber mit dem TV wird´s erst was im Juli (Geburtstag hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Jetzt schau ich mich nachm 24" / 26"er um..obwohl nen 24er reichen sollte.. _


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

ja, ich denk auch. Vor allem braucht dann die Grafikkarte auch genug Power, und du solltest weit genug weg sitzen.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Naja , für nen 24"er sollte die 4870 1GB noch reichen , wenn nicht hatte ich eh vor auf die neuen umzusteigen.. 

Joa , weit genug sitz ich auch =]


Nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden bzw hab ich noch nichtmal ne Auswahl _


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

achso, na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, die Karte sollte reichen.

Mensch, Szenarien machen mir seit den Slayern als Hexenkriegerin garkeinen Spaß mehr, das ist echt schrecklich. Entweder spiel ich jetzt nen Tank oder nächste Woche einen Spalta, aber so hab ich keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel, zumindest was Szenarien anbelangt.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2009)

So gings mir genau so Asoriel und dann verschwand mir die Lust.

Anfangs total überrascht, dann wurde es immer langweilliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Hm , sollte schon nen 24"er sein..mal schaun was ich da so finde.. :-o

Und ne schicke TV-Karte brauch ich noch , mein jetztiger "alter" TV kommt zu meinem kleinen Bruder ins Zimmer :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

mal sehen, ich hoff nicht, dass ich die Lust verliern. Prinzipiell macht mir das Spiel Spaß, so ist es nicht, aber halt nicht unter den Umständen, dass ich nur vom AE innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Boden bin.

Werd wohl mal ne Zeit lang nen Caster spielen.


----------



## Falathrim (13. März 2009)

Asoriel das Beste was du machen kannst ist, einen Heiler anzufangen! Jeder liebt Heiler, gerade die ganzen Spalta. Hätt ich Lust zu Media Markt zu fahren würd ich meinen Schami jetzt ins T2 bugsieren...und mit ner entsprechenden Menge an Leuten levelt man auch fix, in meiner Gilde sind viele Spaltas unterwegs, die mit mir questen und Szenarien spielen...EP und Ego-Boosts inc! :>


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Ich habe aber nur einmal VGa und einmal DVI ist das egal?
und ich habe zur Zeit eine schlechte Grafikkarte 8600GT 512MB XFX, kommt aber bald eine neue
Ich habe einen 22" Monitor und wollte mir jezt noch einen 17" kaufen


----------



## Wagga (13. März 2009)

Warum kaust du dir einen 17"er noch, 17 " ist doch nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.
Kauf dir lieber zu deinem 20"er einen 22" oder gar 24"er dazu und nutze den 20" als Zweitbildschirm.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

so teuer, ich wollte den kl. sowiso nur für Buffed benutzen


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

ist egal, dass du DVI+VGA hast. Das macht überhaupt nichts aus. Gibt zur Not in beide Richtungen Adapter, sollten normal bei der Grafikkarte dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Wagga , hast du nicht immer so von deiner TV-Karte geschwärmt? Suche ine für normales Kabel Fehrnsehn & vllt DVBT.. gutes Bild (natürlich ist der Empfang dabei auch wichtig aber..) und ne Fernbedinung sollte sie haben - kennst da was? :-)


Hm , beim Bildschirm hab ich auch noch keinen Plan -_-_


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Ich habe zur Zeit auch eine günstige TV Karte drin, für die 30€ ist die Allemale OK das ist eine TV Karte DVB-S Terratec Cinergy S PCI 10555


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Noch eine Frage zu den 2 Monitoren verbrauchen die viel Grafik Power?


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Danke für den Tipp , schau ich mir mal an :-)

Naja , schon einiges mehr als nur einer..und natürlich mehr Leistung wenn du auf dem anderen TV usw. schaust.. :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (13. März 2009)

hm bei ihm ( asoriel) liegts wohl an den OP Slayern/ Spaltan.
versteh ich auch ...
was is denn die konterklasse? tank!?
dann mach dir sowas und freu dich wenn die massenweise auffem bodne liegen und du kaum schaden frisst
oder fang nen choppa an.


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

naja, ich würde ja gerne nen Spalta spielen, kann ich aber erst nächste Woche. Stört mich aber nicht groß, da ich im Moment Freude an der Zauberin hab.


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

ok, kleines Update: Zauberin ist doch nix für mich, andauernd baller ich mir selbst den Kopf weg...ich versuch mal nen Schwarzork...


----------



## minimitmit (13. März 2009)

genau aus dem grund hab ich meinen 20er sorc annen nagel gehaengt
ohne heal biste fuern ar***.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_<- Heiler :-(_


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2009)

Schwarzork geht ab Macht halt kaum Schaden, aber kann gut einstecken.


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

Argh - was macht denn Schaden UND kann einstecken? Weil sowas such ich...also quasi das, was in WoW der MS-Warri ist (bzw mal war, ich weiß nicht ob das noch so ist)

Sonst wirds eben ein Tank sollte ich ihn hochspielen. Ich teste einfach noch n bischen hin- und her, ich werd schon was passendes finden.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2009)

Ja sowas hab ich auch schon gesucht.
Fette Rüstung damit man in der vordersten Reihe überlebt, aber gleichzeitig enorm Schaden raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas wie ein Auserkorener eben, nur der ist nicht auf der Ordnungsseite^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

ach, Auserkorener ist so ein Kandidat? Der hat viel Rüstung und macht Schaden? Dann muss ich den mal antesten, ich will nämlich Zerstörung spielen.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2009)

Naja ich hab ihn nur kurz in der Beta gespielt, aber er sah jedenfalls so aus.
Furcheinflösende Rüstung + 2H Axt ^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2009)

naja, wenn ich mir im Szenario T1+T2 mal so die Leute anschau, die auf den ersten Plätzen beim Schaden sind, sind das Slayer/Spalta (ca. 5-8 Stück...) und dann kommen oft Schwarzorks, außerdem gefäll mir die Optik bei denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. März 2009)

_Und Tank wäre (falls wir mal  *PVE*  machen) nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2009)

So, mein GTA IV ist eben mit der Post von Amazon gekommen...
Was mich dabei aber etwas wundert, ist dass auf den DVDs "For sale in Asia only" draufsteht..
Liegt das daran dass das die Uncut-Version ist oder was soll ich davon halten?


----------



## Max der Orc (14. März 2009)

Müsste eigentlich ohne Probleme laufen


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

naja, ich an deiner Stelle würde mal hoffen, dass du die richtige Version hast. Falls nein, beschwer dich bei Amazon, falls es anständig läuft würde ich den Aufdruck einfach ignorieren.

Ach ja: Hat zufällig jemand Lust, mir die gebräuchlichsten Abkürzungen für die einzelnen Klassen aufzuschreiben? Sorc/BW/WL ich versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## minimitmit (14. März 2009)

schaden machen tanks weniger als reine dds.
sollte dir schon klar sein.
der beste "tank dd" ( wenns das ueberhaupt gibt) ist der eisenbrecher.


----------



## Falathrim (14. März 2009)

Ich weiß mal wieder warum ich Media Markt und Konsorten hasse -.-

Halbe Stunde um den Preis von WAR rauszufinden, weil die Deppen zu blöd sind um die Spiele die sie verkaufen mit Etiketten zu versehen


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2009)

Ok, GTA IV läuft einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ist es eigentlich normal dass die ganzen Charaktere Englisch sprechen, die Menüs und Untertitel aber Deutsch sind? Nicht dass mir das Englisch was ausmachen würde, aber ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das so gehört (liegt vielleicht ja auch wieder an der Uncut-Version).
Achja - was hat sich Rockstar eigentlich bei den Schatten gedacht? Sieht ja furchtbar aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2009)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich und mein Vater suchen ein kostenloses Brennprogramm,

womit wir einen Film auf einen Roling brennen können. Wir haben zwei DvD Laufwerke und möchte den Film im oberen Laufwerk auf den Roling im unteren Laufwerk brennen.

Kennt da jemand ein gutes Programm, Nero 7 funktoniert einfach nicht, der meint dauernt, wir haben einen falschen Rohling drinne zum brennen. Sind nochmal kaufen gegangen,
aber funktonierte trotzdem nicht. Kann uns jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

EspCap bei mir war das mit den Sprachen auch so.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2009)

Habe nochmals ne Frage,

habe zurzeit als Betriebssystem XP und möchte mir gerne Vista 64bit zulegen,

ist das wirklich so schlimm wie alle sagen?

Kann man da problemlos World of Warcraft spielen und andere Spiele und es gibt keine Treiber oder Hardwareprobleme?


Hab da leider so meine Bedenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_Hab Vista jetzt schon ziemlich lange und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt - ist alles ein wenig anders angeordnet aber da findet man sich schnell rein.. :-)


WoW , WAR , HdRO , CSS , CS , CoD5 , RoM , RBS Vegas usw. - alles fehlerfrei :-)

Könnte noch mehr aufzählen , dauert aber ewig >_<_


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Ich hab auch Vista 64 und hatte diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme, alle Spiele (auch WoW) laufen ohne die geringsten Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, GTA IV läuft einwandfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt kein GTAIV uncut. Das ist weltweit eine einzige Version. Und das mit der Sprache ist auch normal.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2009)

Okay, danke Euch.

Da bin ich ja jetzt beruhigt ;p

Werde mir Vista Ultimate zulegen. Werde es für 20 Euro bekommen.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_Ultimate brauch doch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für 20€ - wieso nicht =]_


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

naja für 20€ würd ich auch zuschlagen, aber zum Vollpreis würde ich Vista auf keinen Fall kaufen, sondern auf Win7 warten.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt kein GTAIV uncut. Das ist weltweit eine einzige Version. Und das mit der Sprache ist auch normal.


Amazon nennt es zumindest Uncut: http://www.amazon.de/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-U...9059&sr=8-1


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2009)

Jo, ich weiß. Ist aber ein und die selbe Version. Gibt kein Unterschied. Rockstar hatte das auch vor Release gesagt, daß es weltweit nur eine Version geben wird.
Hab beide auch schon verglichen. Einmal meine Playstationversion, welche die normale deutsche ist und ein anderes mal von nem Kumpel die PC-Version mal ausgeliehen. Die ist auch mit Uncut beworben worden. Ist aber die allergleiche.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

und was is das Klos?? wird doch auch als Uncut beworben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gamesonly.at/XQ/ASP.index/produ..._Logo___PC.html


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Ja, bei mir ist auch kein USK/ESRB Logo drauf, weder vorne noch auf Rückseite
Wo finde ich eigentlich den Multiplayer Modus? Ich hab da noch nichts gesehen in der Richtung


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2009)

Jo, gibt tausend Läden, die es mit Uncut bewerben. Und ein USK-Zeichen ist natürlich nur auf der deutschen Version. Trotzem gibt es keinen Unterschied.
Bei meiner deutschen Version auf Playstation siehst du das gleiche, wie auf einer PEGI-Version auf PC. Ein bisschen Blut und das war es.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

Da ist das Logo weg, aber wie Klos schon sagte: Die Versionen sind identisch. War mir zwar auch neu, aber eine kleine Recherche hat das ergeben was Klos sagte.


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2009)

Wer will mit mir zusammen leveln? Habn 10er Schami der gerne heilen will, um ins T2 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber Stufe 15, wie heißt du denn ingame, dann meld ich mich mal?


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Also gibt es zwischen GTA V DE und GTA V UC keinen Unterschied.
Ich muss mir die Version auch mal zulegen also GTA V.
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Zeit es mir zu holen.
Evtl. bestelle ichs ob ich nun 9,90 für den Zug bezahle um in die nächste Großstadt zu fahren oder die 7 € Versand zahle ist egal.
Werds mir nächsten Monat bestellen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2009)

Firbazazrak...hab eben erstma en bisel miter Gilde gelevelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Evtl. bestelle ichs ob ich nun 9,90 für den Zug bezahle um in die nächste Großstadt zu fahren oder die 7 € Versand zahle ist egal.


Wenn du in die Stadt gehst, nicht zu Galeria Kaufhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2009/0...-an-amoklaufer/


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_FALA - TS? SKYPE? CAPS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin 22 1/2 Schammi & 8er Schwarzer Gardist ("Tank") _


----------



## Tronnic² (15. März 2009)

Na habt ihr spaß in War? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatt ich am Anfang auch, aber als ich dann so richtung endgame content war wurds langweilig.

Btw, hatte grad in wow lvl up auf 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_Grzi =]_


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Laut Chip.de ist es Norton Security 2009 Suite. Ich empfehle aber Kaspersky 2009 bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. (30€)


/sign
Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden, nimm aber nicht KAV sondern gleich die KIS, ist besser und kaum teurer.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

hab ebenfalls KIS, ist wirklich super!

Was haben Dunkelelfen eigentlich für Reittiere?


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2009)

_So "Echsendinos" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn du in die Stadt gehst, nicht zu Galeria Kaufhof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eher MediaMarkt/Saturn und net so ein Drecksladen.
Die haben das nicht mal denke ich.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

nein, Galeria Kaufhof hat es nicht, steht ja in dem Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Und Saturn gehört auch zur Metro Group wie der Kaufhauf, geh lieber gleich zum Media Markt


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2009)

Media Markt gehört auch zu Metro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

bei denen bekommt man es aber ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Ich glaub das Galleria Kaufhof ne ganz andere Zielgruppe hat als MediaMarkt/Saturn.
Bei Kaufhof wird eher im Randsortiment sein, bei Saturn wirds eher im Hauptsortiment sein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (15. März 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich glaub das MediaMarkt ne ganz andere Zielgruppe hat als MediaMarkt/Saturn.
> Bei Kaufhof wird eher im Randsortiment sein, bei Saturn wirds eher im Hauptsortiment sein.
> MFG,Wagga



Änder mal bitte den Post; MediaMarkt kann keine andere Zielgruppe als MediaMarkt haben^^


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Änder mal bitte den Post; MediaMarkt kann keine andere Zielgruppe als MediaMarkt haben^^


Galleria Kaufhof war eigentlich gemeint :-(


----------



## pampam (15. März 2009)

War ja nur ein Hinweis und damit niemand etwas falsch (bzw. garnicht^^) vesteht.


----------



## claet (16. März 2009)

Is doch irgendwie pille palle wie es verstanden wird, weil die Aussage an Banalität kaum zu überbieten ist.. 

Ich denke übrigens, dass Alternate ne ganz andere Zielgruppe hat als Aldi.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. März 2009)

Hi Leute, 

da ich zu faul bin, nen neuen Thread aufzumachen, schreib ich einfach mal hier rein^^


Mein Problem is, dass auf meinem neuen PC Unreal Tournament zu schnell läuft, auch wenn ich den Game speed auf 50% runterstelle, 
geht das Spiel ab wie Butter, nur wenn viele Animationen zu sehen sind, läuft es einigermaßen normal^^

Hätt nie gedacht, dass ich mich aufrege, wenn ein Spiel zu schnell läuft, aber dass is kaum auszuhalten wenn man kurz nach vorn gehn will
und ne Sekunde später die map einmal umrundet hat^^

Wenn wer ne Idee hat, wie ich das ändern kann oder wenigstens minimieren kann, dann pls schreiben   :X


----------



## claet (16. März 2009)

Turbe Taste drücken xD (Wers versteht verstehts, wer nich, soll halt googlen xD)

Ne Scherzbeiseite - googel sagt mir, probiers mal mit vsync. 

angeblich wird die spielgeschwindigkeit ab 250fps automatisch hochgesetzt, kA obs stimmt..


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. März 2009)

ich hab mal bissl damit rumgespielt und es is ein bisschen besser geworden, danke


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2009)

hehe, die gute alte Turbo-Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die bremst den PC und macht ihn nich wie oft vermutet schneller. Damals wurde damit eine CPU von 8Mhz auf 4,7Mhz gedrosselt, da alte Spiele eben auch oft zu schnell liefen.


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2009)

_Welchen Char spielst du jetzt eigentlich Asori? 

Und welches Level bist? _


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2009)

im Moment Helolet, ist z.Z. 15. Hab aber gerade nicht wirklich viel Zeit zum spielen.

edit: Doch schon 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (16. März 2009)

Ich installiere gerade Ubuntu 8.10.
Hatte mal vor ca. 1 Jahr mal den Vorgänger drauf.
Muss nur noch herausfinden wie ich Zugang zum Netzwerkdrucker bekomme HP Deskjet 980 CXPI (Windowstreiber).
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2009)

_Kennt einer nen halbwegs ordentliches kostenloses Proggi mit dem man TV ohne TV Karte schaun kann? Brauch keine 100 Sender aber so 5-10 "normale" (Pro7,RTL etc) sollten schon bei sein..und das Bild sollte erkennbar sein _


----------



## x3n0n (16. März 2009)

Zatoo, damit kannste aber nur Sender gucken die auch Online Streamen. Das ist aber bei allen TV Programmen die nicht mit einer TV Karte arbeiten so.


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2009)

_Genau das benutz ich grad - tja , Google halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke aber trotzdem! :-)_


----------



## Wagga (16. März 2009)

N24 kannst z.B.: direkt über die Website angucken :-)
ARD/ZDF /MDR streamen meist (nur) Sportevents über die Website (WMP)
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (16. März 2009)

Von einem Programm das stabil VOX, Pro7, MTV, ARD und NTV vereint träum ich ja noch :/


----------



## Wagga (17. März 2009)

Ich gucke ja hauptsächlich N24 wegen den Dokus.
Aktuell laufen Wiederholungen, da gucke ich momentan doch lieber ältere Aufnahmen die nicht aktuell wiederholt werden.
Nürnberg- Görings letztes Gefecht habe ich schon zum 3. mal gesehen *g* z.B.


----------



## claet (17. März 2009)

painschkes, ich hab da was für dich. heißt wilmaa (oder so ähnlich). ist ein schweizer angebot und du hast alle (relevanten) deutschen sender drin. das ist absolut genial. leider nur aus der schweiz benutzbar, die überprüfen das. durch einen proxy aber machbar. 

tipp: durchsuch mal das gulli forum, da gibts gute lösungen. 
wenn du nix findest -> pm mit mail adresse und ich lass es dir zukommen


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

mit Proxys hab ich nicht wirklich Erfahrung, aber ist da die Bandbreite für anständiges Bild-/Tonmaterial ausreichend?


----------



## claet (17. März 2009)

die frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt und in eigenversuchen nichts performantes gefunden.

wie gesagt, die lösung die ich von gulli hab ist wunderbar und funktioniert super!

*edit*

probiert das hier mal aus - weiß aber nicht ob es das ist was ich habe

http://www.wilma.co.at.gg/


----------



## Soramac (17. März 2009)

Tag, weiß jemand wann genau die neue GTX 275 rauskommt und wie viel sie ungefähr kosten werde?


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

6. april.
stand au pcgh
schaetze mal 240 euro oder sowas.
wenn die net viel besser als die 260 216 is hol ich mir eh ne 260.


----------



## Klos1 (17. März 2009)

Angeblich am 6. April und der Preis soll sich an der ATI4890 orientieren. Das würde also einem Preis von etwa 220-230 Euro entsprechen. Die Betonung liegt aber auf angeblich. Offizielle Infos sind mir nicht bekannt.

Und viel schneller ist die bestimmt nicht. Warum auch? Gleiche Architektur natürlich und auch die Anzahl der Shader bleibt unbegrührt, soweit ich weiß. Die ist einfach nur etwas höher getaktet. Also: Am besten eine GTX260 kaufen und die etwas takten und du hast deine GTX275.


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

ja das weiß ich klos
aber wenn die 20 euro mehr kostet und bissel besser is ( 10 %, ok is schon was) aufgrund von chipoptimierungen, dann werd ich aber zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

da kannst du dir auch eine GTX260 55nm kaufen und die Taktraten erhöhen.


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

ja schon klar
aber bei sowas geb ich lieber 20 euro mehr aus, und hab sogar garantie ohne OC
mal schaun mal schaun.
vll fallen ja die gtx preise bis dahin ( 260) , und dann wirds eh ne 260 .


----------



## Soramac (17. März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt ne schicke Signatur ;p


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

ein THX-gif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum THX?


----------



## Soramac (17. März 2009)

Weil meine Z5500 Anlage und alle anderen  von THX ein"Gütesiegel" für Lautsprecherqualität bekommen hat und nicht unrecht haben!

Kann es sein das der Satz sich komisch anhört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

ich weiß schon was THX ist, mich hat nur gewundert, warum das in deiner Signatur ist.

Zu dem Zertifikat gehört aber (zumindest bei Kinos) auch Bild dazu.


----------



## painschkes (17. März 2009)

_Btw Sora - 03/04 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (17. März 2009)

Richtig habs geändert, aber vielleicht würde ich es in deiner Signatur auch mal ändern ;p


----------



## painschkes (17. März 2009)

_Oh , wasn Fail..danke fürs drauf Aufmerksam machen _


----------



## Wagga (17. März 2009)

Der Link änderte sich doch nicht also, warum die Aufregung *Kopf schüttel*
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu 8.10, mir erschoss die Installation bzw. der Linuxbootloader das ganze System.
Mit 8.9 also dem Vorgänger hatte ich sollche Probleme nicht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Hab das Update gar nicht mitbekommen...so viel anders ist es nun nicht oder? o.0

Ich änder es auch mal

btw: Eben war mal wieder Spielerhetze in Frontal 21


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

Frontal21 hab ich garnicht gesehen. Muss ich mir mal die Wiederholung anschauen.

Ich glaub die Änderung war hauptsächlich wegen der Preissenkung der Grafikkarten, da musst du _painschkes_ mal fragen.


----------



## Wagga (17. März 2009)

Ich habe es auch nicht gesehen.
Die einzigste Berichterststattung die mal gut war war eine von RTL II Welt der Wunder oder Von Magiern und Kriegern von ZDF/3Sat.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (17. März 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ja schon klar
> aber bei sowas geb ich lieber 20 euro mehr aus, und hab sogar garantie ohne OC
> mal schaun mal schaun.
> vll fallen ja die gtx preise bis dahin ( 260) , und dann wirds eh ne 260 .



Die 260 gibts sicher auch in OC version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. März 2009)

z.B.:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...X260_OC/315688/?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...Clocked/274135/?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...xtreme+/315668/?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...adro_CX/312736/? für den großen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2009)

So Leute ich hab mal ne Frage:

Seit dem ich letztens mal auf einer LAN war und wir da Probleme hatten mit Internet etc. haben wir es irgendwie gelöst gehabt, nur weiss ich nicht mehr wie. Ist jetzt auch unwichtig. Nur seit der LAN kommt ständig wenn ich bei Firefox oder anderen Programmen mit dem Internet verbunden werde so ein Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal sieht es auch leicht anders aus. Jedes mal wenn dieses Fenster kommt kann ich nichts im Internet machen mit dem Programm bevor ich auf "Abbrechen" klicke. Verbinden geht nicht. Weiss jemand wie ich das wieder ausgeschaltet bekomme?

OS: Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

schmeiß die verbindung einfach raus!

weiß jetzt net auswendig wie es unter vista geht, aber müsste unter rechtsklick>eigenschaften auf netzwerkverbindungen irgendwie zu finden sein.

sieht mir aus als hättet ihr irgendwie eine breitbandverbindung erstellt die er jetzt immer mal versucht zu wählen. kick die einfach mal raus.


----------



## poTTo (18. März 2009)

oder bei :

http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de

die takten schon ihre Karten schon seit über 3 jahren, mit Garantie vor allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruss


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2009)

@ Claet: Danke Sehr, hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich kann ich ohne dieses ewige rumgenerve im Internet rumtrudeln =))


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2009)

Heil - und Manatränke für alle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Horde Red” (Kirsche-Zitrusfrüchte) und “Alliance Blue” (Waldbeeren)*


Wenn ich mal wieder nach Amerika fliege, werde ich mir das mal kaufen.

Habe schon das normale Mountain Dew getrunken, schmeckt gut, aber süß. Wie man es halt kennt aus Amerika


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Claet: Danke Sehr, hat geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst auch einfach die Reihenfolge der eingerichteten Netzwerkadapter ändern. Das würde sich anbieten, wenn du einfach für verschiedene Situationen verschiedene Einrichtungen vergenommen hast.

Das wäre dann unter Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerk und Internet -> Freigabe-Center -> Netzwerkverbindungen verwalten. Wenn du nun die ALT-Taste drückst, dann wird oben ein Menü freigegeben.
Dort auf erweitert und erweiterte Einstellungen kannst du die Reihenfolge vorgeben, mit welcher du vorzugsweise connecten möchtest.

Es wäre also nicht nötig, alles zu löschen, wenn du es irgendwann mal wieder verwenden möchtest.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Das ist richtig Klos, braucht man unter anderem wenn man Lan-Games über Hamachi zocken möchte. Dann muss nämlich die virtuelle Hamachi Verbindung ganz oben stehen.

Aber ich hatte ehrich gesagt vermutet, dass diese Verbindung ein Produkt wilden Rumklickens auf der Lan Party war. 

Was bringt eine Breitbandverbindung bei Lan-Problemen?
Wenn sie was bringt, was bringt sie ohne Name und PW?


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2009)

Naja, das ist auch durch rumprobieren enstanden. Aber am Anfang der LAN hatten ich und ein anderer kein Internet. Beide mit Vista. Bei uns beiden stand im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter genau das selbe. Wir hatten auch beide nur ne Lokale Verbindung. Also nur mit 2 Symbolen oben. Das 3. Symbol, also das wo Internet druntersteht war garnicht bei uns vorhanden. Irgendwie ist dann die Verbindung da hingekommen und dann ging es auf einmal. Warum weiss keiner so recht von uns.


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Wollte es nur anmerken, daß man über diesen Weg die Reihenfolge ändern kann. Offenbar hat er es ja nicht gewußt, da der Computer ja zweifelsfrei primär über diese Breitbandverbindung connecten wollte.
Was er nun braucht und was nicht, muss er dann schon selbst wissen.


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

naja, ich will ja nicht viel dazu sagen, aber man findet bei google massenhaft anständige Tutorials wie man ein LAN anständig einrichtet, auch mit Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Du hast ja Recht. Vor allem ist es eine interessante Information zu wissen wie man es findet. Ich wusste dass es das gibt und habs unter Vista (bzw Win7) einfach nicht gefunden .. dann musste ich erst stundenlang googeln bis ich irgendwann mal die blöde Alt Taste gedrückt hab *g*

Also all in all: Danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2009)

Ging nicht mit dem nachschauen. Die anderen mit XP hatten zwar ne Internet-Vernbindung, aber das ist am Anfang garnicht funktionsfähig gewesen. Erst nach Anruf beim Provider, die haben da bei sich aber öfters Probleme. Und trotz DSL 2K nur 20kb/s Down und 3-4Kb/s Upstream. Und auf die Idee mit google wären wir glaube ich garnicht gekommen. Die einfachsten sind immer die schwersten Lösungen *g*


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

ja, das ist oft so. Man denkt an die skurilsten Dinge, aber das naheliegenste übersieht man. Geht mir auch oft so.

Und das mit der ALT-Taste wusste ich auch nicht, ist aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2009)

Sagtmal, kennt sich jemand mit Pixelfehlerklassen aus?
Ein Kumpel will sich einen neuen Monitor bestellen, und bei dem, den ich ihm rausgesucht hab (Samsung SyncMaster 23" http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/08ec5c0e4...listtype/search ) steht "Pixelfehlerklasse 2" - das ist eigentlich das normale, oder? Oder sollte man nur noch Pixelfehlerklasse 1 kaufen?


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Die 1er oder A oder was auch immer, die beste halt, welche dir garantiert, daß keine Pixelfehler enthalten sind, die kostet extra. Das weißt du ja bestimmt oder? Weil, sonst würde ja kein Arsch die 2 kaufen.
Zwei wäre dann das normale, was besagt, daß keine Ahnung wieviel Pixel fehlerhaft sein dürfen. Schätze mal, zwei oder so. Aber das sollte sich ja leicht googeln lassen.

http://www.code-knacker.de/tft.htm

hier, schau mal. Also hab ich mit zwei nicht beleuchteten Pixeln sogar richtig geraten

Edit: ich glaub, für die 1er nehmen sie immer so an die 50 Euronen Aufpreis.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2009)

Gut, dann sag ich ihm das morgen mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich aber mal denke dass bei einem Bildschirm mit 2048 x 1152 Auflösung 2-5 kaputte Pixel nicht wirklich stören


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

das würde ich so absolut nicht sagen!

Mein Nachbar hat auf seinem Aldi/Medion-TFT auch ca. 5 Pixelfehler, 2 davon sind beinahe in der Mitte, die leuchten schön grün. Mich persönlich stört das ungemein, besonders zB hier auf buffed fällt das enorm auf.

Mich stören Pixelfehler und ich bin froh, dass ich bei mir keine (gefunden) habe.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. März 2009)

ich hab auch nen Samsung, und habe keine Pixelfehler und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habbich auch Fehlerklasse 2.


es gibt auch irgendwelche tools, mit denen man versuchen kann, die fehler zu behbn, keine Ahnung ob das wirklich funktioniert, 
aber es gibt sie ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2009)

Ok, das stört natürlich... Aber muss er wissen, ich frag ihn morgen einfach mal.
Wobei Medion und Samsung natürlich auch ein bisschen ein Unterscheid ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

Ich bezweifel, dass es soetwas gibt.

Ich hoffe, wir sind uns beide einig, dass ein Monitor lediglich lauter kleine Farbpunkte darstellt, welche wir als Gesammtbild sehen, also Quasi lauter Mosaike, Pixel genannt. 
Wenn jetzt ein Pixel physikalisch verreckt ist und einfach nichtmehr leuchtet, oder eben falsch, was soll da Software richten? Ein Monitor kann nur Farben darstellen, bestenfalls noch Töne von sich geben, aber sich selbst reparieren geht sicher nicht.

Was es allerdings gibt, sind Pixelfehler-Tester. Das kann aber kein Programm übernehmen - wie auch, es sieht ja nix - sondern das muss dein Auge machen. Dabei werden verschieden Einzelfarben und Farbverläufe angezeigt, bei denen du Pixelfehler sehr viel einfacher erkennen kannst als im normalen Betrieb.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

wo wir gerade bei Bildschirmen sind.

Was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Syncmaster-Wi..._tit_11_rdsssl1


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2009)

jopp, der ist gut, sieht schick aus. Passt. Auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2009)

Dann werd ich mir den holen, wenn ich wieder Geld habe.


Weil dann hätte ich zwei, meinen alten und den hier. Dann kann man doch auf dem andrem Spielen und auf dem andrem Desktop gehen, oder wie war das. Wirkt sich das negativ auf die Grafikkarte aus, wenn man zwei Bildschirme anschließt?


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2009)

Der sieht eigentlich gut aus, aber was mich irritiert ist, dass der 23"er vom Arlt billiger ist...
http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/08ec5c0e4...listtype/search
Und njein, theoretisch muss die Graka natürlich mehr berechnen wenn du 2 Monitore hast, aber wenn auf dem anderen nur ein Browser oder der Desktop angezeigt wird, denke ich dass der Leistungsverlust minimal ist.


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Hier ist ein Test zum T220: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/...ung-t220hd.html

Der von Arlt ist übrigens ein ganz anderes Modell. Dann kann er ja auch billiger sein, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem sieht mir der wie ein 16:9 aus. In meinen Augen ein unmögliches Format für einen Monitor. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.

Ich würde mir diesen 22" holen:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/...l227wtp-pf.html


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2009)

Wow.. der ist natürlich auch..spitze,  aber vom Designe gefällt mir der andre besser


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Da stimme ich zu 

Den T220 hat ein Kumple von mir. Konnte bisher aber noch nicht wirklich ausgiebig testen. Hab den bisher nur im Desktop-Betrieb gesehen.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2009)

Meinst du, wenn man zwei Bildschirme an der Grafikkarte anschließt, das dann die FPS sinken oder so?

Und ist schwer einzustellen, den einen Bildschirm auf dem Desktop zu nutzen und den andren zum spielen?

Wenn ich doch nen Spiel starte, wird es dann nicht auf beiden Bildschirmen angezeigt?


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Da gibt es verschiedene Modi, die du einstellen kannst. Sowas wie Klonen oder Strecken. Wenn du ein Spiel auf zwei Schirme streckst, dann geht die FPS natürlich runter. Wenn du auf einem nur Desktop hast und auf dem anderen daddelst, dann solltest du da nicht viel merken. 

In wieweit es sich anhand der Grafikkartentreiber inzwischen konfigurieren lässt, bzw. wie das Handling ist, weiß ich nicht. Habe mich schon lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. Habe aber gehört, daß das Programm Ultramon hierfür ganz gut sein soll.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Also ich zocke WoW auf meinem 22iger und habe daneben noch einen 19er stehen.

Ich hab jetzt nicht probiert wie sich die FPS verhalten wenn ich einen Monitor abklemme, aber WoW im Fenstermodus zu betreiben kostet deutlich FPS! Und wenn man das nicht macht, macht der zweite Monitor (zumindest fürs zocken) wenig Sinn. Ist aber natürlich sehr komfortabel, ich kann ohne WoW zu minimieren im ICQ chatten, auf Buffed was nachgucken etc. Auch verdammt hilfreich: ich muss niemals im TS bei neuen Fragen "Wer hat das jetzt gesagt?" ich seh es einfach leuchten!


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2009)

Dafür gibts eine billigere Varieante:
Logitech G15

und bald die
Logitech G19 (mit Farbdisplay - uuuuh^^)

Nira ^-^


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Ich kann auf dem winzigen Monitor ICQ, Skype und TS überblicken? Alles parallel zu Wow?

Wohl kaum liebe Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist der zweite Monitor mir zum Beispiel auch beim Programmieren, Lernen und Photoshoppen ne Hilfe. Man kann immer eine Hilfeseite, ein Tutorial oder ein Skript offen haben.

*edit*
btw zum thema "das geht billiger"

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboard...98&cl=AT,DE
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...&l2=19+Zoll


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

Claet, da muss ich dich belehren. Auf dem G15-Display kann man ohne Probleme sämtlichen ICQ-Kontakte und Nachrichten überprüfen, es wird der Status angezeigt, ob der Gesprächspartner am tippen ist etc. Man kann auch direkt aus dem Spiel heraus zurückschreibe, die Eingabe sieht man im Display und im Spiel kommt sie nicht an, nur im ICQ wo sie hingehört.

Das TS²-Applet ist ebenso übersichtlich. Du siehst, wenn jemand in TS beitritt, in deinen Channel rein oder rausgeht und du siehst auch wer gerade spricht. Das Display kann 5 Zeilen darstellen was dafür ausreicht.

Außerdem: Das mit den Preisen meinst du hoffentlich nicht ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Herstellerpreise, insbesondere von Logitech, sind mit dem realen Preisen absolut nicht vergleichbar. Bei Alternate kostet die G15 70€ wie in jedem Elektromarkt auch. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass du das gewusst hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du musst folgendes beachten: Die G15 ist eine absolute Highend-Tastatur, wenn nicht DIE Tastatur schlechthin. Der Monitor ist unterste Einstiegsklasse.

Du lässt also quasi Mercedes gegen Dacia antreten. Nicht ganz fair.

Trotzdem stimmt es natürlich, dass ein echter Monitor nicht durch das G15-Display ersetzbar ist, auch nicht mit dem der G19.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2009)

Ich muss mir mal die Techniken von der G15 und die Funktionen genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, garnicht gewusst, das man so viele Dinge damit machen kann. Besonders mit ICQ

Hab die einfach hier nur so  liegen zum schreiben und garnicht gewusst, dass es so viele Sachen gibt, was man mit der G15 anstellen kann.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Ich gebs zu, alle gegen mich vorgebrachten Argumente waren mir bekannt *g*
Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.

Nichtsdestotrotz, du hast die Applets in dem Display doch nich gleichzeitig, oder?

Und ich sehe auch keine Legitimation 70€ für eine Tastatur auszugeben..
Klar, ich würd sie nehmen wenn sie mir wer anbietet, cool ist die auf jeden Fall, aber wäre mir keine 70€ wert.


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

naja, ich kann schon alle Applets auf einmal laufen lassen, nur muss ich eben dazwischen durchschalten. 

Da gibts das Applet für Uhr+Datum, Mediadisplay, Performance-Monitor, RSS-Reader und eben ICQ und TS. Wenn jetzt zB jemand im ICQ was schreibt, schiebt sich das ICQ-Applet in den Vordergrund. Das muss man aber zuerst einstellen. Anzeigen lassen kann man sich immer nur eins auf einmal, da muss man eben durchschalten.

Ob man nun 70€ für eine Tastatur ausgibt sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. Die Leute, die in meinem Bekanntenkreis "zocken", haben alle eine G15. Gut zugegeben, das sind außer mir nurnoch 3 andere, da man in meinem Alter kaum noch jemand findet, der was anderes als Minesweeper oder Solitaire spielt.


----------



## claet (20. März 2009)

Ich verlager das ganze mal grad hier rein Asoriel, wollen ja den anderen Thread nich im OT ersticken lassen.

Ich hatte in der Tat überlegt wenn ich fertig mit meinem Studium bin und fest arbeite nebenbei mich in einem Fernstudium der Philosophie zu widmen. Ich liebe dieses Fach. Rumphilosophieren und mit anderen Menschen die Meinungen auszutauschen empfinde ich als höchst produktiv, auch für mich selbst und meine Charakterentwicklung.

*edit*
Bin mal im Wochenende bei dem tollen Sonnenschein *freu* -> endlich raus hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (20. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dafür gibts eine billigere Varieante:
> Logitech G15
> 
> und bald die
> ...


Evtl- kaufe ich mir dann die G19, mal sehen!
Oder doch die G15, sehr schwere Wahl!
Kann mich nicht entscheiden!


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2009)

Die G19 macht mich auch mächtig an. Aber ich zögere bislang noch wegen dem enorm hohen Preis. 125 Euro für eine Tastatur sind nicht wenig. Farbdisplay hin oder her.


----------



## x3n0n (20. März 2009)

Also ich hab die G12 und ich muss sagen, das Display ist nicht soo der Bringer, weil man das was auf dem Display ist schneller einfach auf dem Bildschirm sieht. Also ich würde davon abraten so viel Geld für eine Tastatur auszugeben...


Edit:
Damn, ich mein natürlich die G15 *g* Ty Asoriel


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

also mal ganz ehrlich: Was die G19 kann, kann die G15 (beinahe) so gut. Lediglich das Farbdisplay, doppelt so viele G-Tasten, wechselbare Farben, neues Design....moment...verdammt!

Ja, die G19 ist ein Schmuckstück. Sollte meine G15 jemals abrauchen, wird vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, die G19 gekauft.

Wenn ich bedenke, was die G15 am Anfang gekostet hat, da waren es auch 100&#8364;. Mittlerweile bekommt man sie für 70&#8364;, mit Glück für 60&#8364;.

Ich persönlich würde sagen, dass die G19 irgendwann für 90-100&#8364; erhältlich sein wird. Spätestens wenn Logitech bemerkt, dass der Preis ein wenig hoch ist.

Aber nochmal, und diesmal mein ich es auch so: Die G19 kann nichts (außer Farben wechseln und Filmchen am Display zeigen), was die G15 nicht könnte.
Klar, man kann auf dem Display Fotos und Videos anschauen, aber das bin ich noch recht skeptisch. Vor allem frag ich mich nach dem Sinn, da das Display von der Größe her wohl nichtmal einen iPod erreichen wird.

Edit: x3n0n du meinst die G15 nehm ich an?


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2009)

Mir geht es dabei glaube ich garnicht um das Display. Wahrscheinlich würde ich es nicht einmal nutzen. Die Tastatur sieht einfach so verdammt stylisch aus

Aber es stimmt schon. 125 Schleifen für eine Tastatur auszugeben, ist irgendwie unvernünftig.


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

glaubs mir - das Display _wirst_ du nutzen. Wenn ich am Laptop bin such ich immer vergebens danach.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2009)

Also ich hab mir die G15 auch nur wegem dem Style gekauft, was ich überhaupt nicht nutze ist das Display und die G Tasten. Ich glaube, habe mich noch so wenig damit befasst, deswegen habe ich keine Ahnung was man so anstellen kann^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2009)

in meinem Guide findest du sicherlich Anregungen und auch gleich die Anleitung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. März 2009)

_Irgendwie gefällt mit der Bildschirm? °_°

 Klick mich wenn du mich sehen willst! :>  

Sogar besser als der Samsung T220 / Syncmaster.. 




Da das mit dem TV ja nicht klappt wird´s warscheinlich der Bildschirm werden - dann endlich noch vom E8400 auf nen Q2Q (Warscheinlich 9550) umsteigen und vllt (wenns nötig sein sollte) irgendwann dieses Jahr ne neue Graka _


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, daß es nötig sein wird, dieses Jahr noch ne neue Graka zu kaufen. Genau so wenig, wie einen 9550, wenn du einen 8400 hast. Da würde ich doch noch getrost bis nächstes Jahr warten, und dann einen Corei5 Quadcore im nächsten Jahr kaufen. 

Aber den Monitor darfst du schon jetzt kaufen


----------



## painschkes (20. März 2009)

_Gut , da hör ich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja , der Bidlschirm hat´s mir irgendwie angetan - schlichtes Design aber trotzdem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2009)

Ist der Bildschirm nicht etwas teuer für 24 Zoll und hat nur ein Kontrast 2000:1,5ms Reaktionszeit.

Da hat der T2200 ein Kontrast 20.000:1, 2 Ms Reaktionszeit


----------



## Wagga (20. März 2009)

Ich habe aktuell nur eine Compaq-Standarttastatur und die stammt noch von 2003.
Ich warte bis die G19 ca. 50-70 € kostet und schlage dann zu.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a266926.html 

Der ist nur bei Amazon so teuer. Und Angaben mit Reaktionszeit und Kontrast sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Bei der Reaktionszeit gibt es verschiedene Messverfahren. Erstens mal gibt es da die Angabe "Grau-zu-Grau". Da hat der Samsung T220 z.b. 2 ms. Aber von "Schwarz-zu-weiß" hat er z.b. 5 ms. Desweiteren kannst du die Angaben sowieso in die Tonne kloppen. Wenn die Angaben in Tests nachgeprüft werden, dann kommen da immer ganz andere Werte heraus.

Die Angaben sind also meist nur Wunschdenken der Hersteller und mehr nicht. Beim Samsung T220 wurde z.b. eine masimale Latenz von 31ms gemessen, was für sensible Gemüter bereits störend sein kann.
Und was das Kontrastverhältnis angeht, wäre ich auch vorsichtig. Die Herstellerangaben sind hier nur sehr bedingt aussagekräftig, weil hier auch oft mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.

Bezüglich solcher Angaben kann ich nur raten, sich zu informieren. Denn wer die Händlerangaben bezüglich Reaktionszeit und Kontrast auf die Goldwaage legt, der hat schon verloren.


----------



## JoXter (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte gern mal kurz ein paar meinungen zu einem notebook.
da ich bereits einen PC in der wohnung habe und meine freundin nicht noch son teil möchte, aber spielen will sie trotzdem..jaja^^
habe ich mich mal nach einem notebook umgesehn. Sie möchte für ne kiste zum spielen nicht unmengen an Gold äh Euro lassen.
ich suhe nach einem relativ guten grad an preis/leistung wobei der preis eher im unteren bereich anzusiedeln ist.


Aufgaben: WoW sollte stabil und in brauchbaren details laufen, sonst nicht viel bis auf den normalen WWW Kram schoppen chatten etc^^

Für 699 habe ich den hier gefunden:

Acer Aspire 7730G-643G32MN mit Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 2.0 GHz
- 17" WXGA+ CrystalBrite, max. Aufl. 1440x900
- Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 2.0 Ghz (2MB L2 Cache/800 FS
- 3072 MB DDR2-RAM PC5300
- 320 GB SATA-Festplatte 5400rpm
- 1024 MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600M-GT
- DVD+-RW DL Laufwerk (8x/4x/16x/10x/12x/24x)
- Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N
- ExpressCard Slot und HDMI-Ausgang
- Elegantes und Robustes Gehäuse
- 5-in-1 Card-Reader (MMC, SD, MS, MS Pro, xD)
- Tastatur mit separatem Nummernblock
- integrierte Acer CrystalEye Webcam
- exklusives GemStone Design
- Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
- 2 Jahre Hersteller Garantie

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Wagga (20. März 2009)

Für Wow Hoch, Schatten aus, Eingabeverzögerung aus,Wetter mittel, in nativer Auflösung ausreichend.
Bei ca. 30-50 (110 FPS) je nach Zone

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2009)

sollte für WoW reichen, ist auch vom Preis okay.

Wagga, darauf dass die G19 50-70€ kostet kannst du glaube ich lang warten, das wird in den nächsten Jahren nicht eintreffen.

painschkes ich an deiner Stelle würde jetzt auch nichtmehr in ein 775er-Sockel investieren. Wart lieber auf die Core i5 wie es Klos auch sagte, das macht mehr Sinn. Ansonsten willst du doch in 1-2 Jahren wieder ne neue CPU, und mit dem i5 hast erstmal ausgesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2009)

Meine FPS steigt jetzt in Nordend zwischen 25 -60 FPS ohne Schatteneffekte. Mit 2x 22 Zoll Bildschirmen :/

Vielleicht mal im Sommer neue Grafikkarte kaufen GTX 260, wenn die bisdahinn so um die 150 kostet.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2009)

Was ihr nur alle mit 2 Monitoren habt. Ich würde mir nur zwei Monitore auf dem Schreibtisch stellen, wenn ich sie wirklich zum Arbeiten brauche. Schon allein, weil es mir sonst zu überladen wäre. Aber gut, jeder wie er will


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2009)

Wollte mir ja nur ein neuen Bildschirm kaufen, wegen der Bildqualität und jetzt hab ich halt zwei und für was bessers kann ich es derzeit nicht nutzen, außer als 2x Bildschirm Desktop.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was ihr nur alle mit 2 Monitoren habt. Ich würde mir nur zwei Monitore auf dem Schreibtisch stellen, wenn ich sie wirklich zum Arbeiten brauche. Schon allein, weil es mir sonst zu überladen wäre. Aber gut, jeder wie er will


Gibt nichts praktischeres als 2 Bildschirme, wers einmal hatte will es nicht mehr missen ^^
Auf dem Hauptmonitor das Spiel laufen lassen, auf dem anderen TS, iTunes, einen Film... hat einfach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2009)

japp, ich find es auch immer irritierend, wenn man von mehreren auf einen umsteigt.

Insbesondere zu meinen Anfangszeiten von Photoshop (aber auch heute noch) hatte ich auf einem Photoshop und auf dem anderen ein Tutorial.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2009)

Kennt jemand ein guten Video Media Player,

habe VLC aber wenn ich den Starte und jetzt z.B. Stromberg laufen lasse, erkennt man garnichts. Viele grüne/Blau Punkte flackern usw. geht garnicht.

Ich probier mal eine andere CD aus.


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2009)

Oh Mann...da hab ich mir Die Sims mit vielen, vielen Addons "installiert" und jetzt funzts nicht richtig -.-

Ma schauen ob ichs heut noch hinbekomm...hab sooo derbe Lust drauf...aber nicht auf Haustiere sondern auf Nightlife, Campuszeug usw.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2009)

Lag an der CD - läuft prima mit VLC

Sims habe ich auch noch und so viele Addons da ;p


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2009)

oh ja, Sims hat mir auch gefallen.

Falathrim musste man die nicht immer in der richtigen Reihenfolge installieren? (Frag mich aber nicht danach, das weiß ich nichtmehr)


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2009)

Hab ich, läuft aber trotzdem nicht...glaub das Game mag die Mischung Original Englisch - Campusjahre Deutsch - Nightlife Englisch - Rest Deutsch nicht *hüstel*

Ich such ma nen Secondhand-Shop wo ich das Original bekomm

So ein Scheiss ey...die Original-CD1 (An Release gekauft) ist voll im Eimer...dann kauft man sich in England im Oktober Deluxe und jetzt lässt sich das nicht auf Deutsch installieren....ich PLATZE vor Glücksseligkeit


----------



## x3n0n (21. März 2009)

Also die VLC Ära ist bei mir vorbei da ich neulich ziemlich dolle Systemprobleme a la Codec-Pack hatte... Media Player Classic ftw.


----------



## Wagga (21. März 2009)

Ich habe auch noch ihrgendwo Sims Deluxe rumfliegen, ohne Addons.
Brauchte ich nicht die Deluxe reichte damals für meine Erwartungen aus!

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2009)

Ich werd hier noch aggressiv. Nochmal alles installiert, alte Sicherheitskopie von Original gefunden und das Nightlife von meiner Sis...und jetzt funktioniert alles bis auf Wilde Campusjahre, was mein absoluter Favorit ist -.-


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Tag,

ich habe seit längerem Probleme mit meinem neuen PC in World of Warcraft, das ich nur 20-50 FPS erreiche, trotz Schatteneffekte auf 0 - sonst alles hoch.

Das ist genau so viel FPS wie mit meinem alten PC, wo ich noch keine AGP Grafikkarte hatte.

Mein System:

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor

CPU Typ: 2x, 2500MHz

Arbeitsspeischer: 3071MB, aber es werden nur 822MB genutzt und im Spiel 1300MB

Grafikkarte: GeFore 9800 GT (512M

Festplatte: 450GB

Hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiter helfen.


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2009)

_Das Problem sind deine 2 Bildschirme lieber Sori :>_


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Nicht wirklich, davor hatte ich das auch. Kam noch nie über 100FPS

und andere haben eine GT8800 und haben 150 FPS


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2009)

_Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?_


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Eben deaktiviert,

aber da wackelt das Bild aber ganz schön.., aber kein FPS unterschied.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2009)

das müsste normal einen gehörigen Unterschied machen.

Hast du dich oben eigentlich verschrieben? Du schreibst Quadcore mit 2x2,5Ghz?

Ich bezweifel auch stark, dass es am 2. Monitor liegt. Was aber FPS kostet ist der (maximierte) Fenstermodus. Soll heißen: Der 2. Monitor selbst braucht keine Mehr-Leistung, aber der Fenstermodus.


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Also das steht so da:

Informationsliste	Wert
CPU-Eigenschaften	
CPU Typ	2x , 2500 MHz
Befehlssatz	x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Datencache	64 KB
L2 Cache	512 KB  (Asynchronous)

Multi CPU	
Motherboard ID	TEMPLATE ETEMPLATE
CPU #0	AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor, 2493 MHz
CPU #1	AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor, 2493 MHz
CPU #2	AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor, 2493 MHz
CPU #3	AMD Phenom(tm) 9850 Quad-Core Processor, 2493 MHz

CPU Auslastung	
CPU #1 / Core #1	0 %
CPU #1 / Core #2	58 %
CPU #1 / Core #3	27 %
CPU #1 / Core #4	0 %



Und wegem Fenstermodus, ich kann nur so spielen mit zwei Bildschirmen, wenn ich in den Vollmodus gehe wieder kann ich die Maus nicht auf den anderen Bildschirm nehmen.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2009)

das ist schon ein Quadcore, nur die 2x2,5Ghz find ich irritierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da sollte 4x2,5Ghz stehen.


Edit: Ja, mir ist schon bewusst, dass du im Fenstermodus spielen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du könntest aber auch auf beiden spielen und einen von einem Addon, dessen Namen mir nicht einfällt, abdecken. Da kannst du dann dein UI platzieren und quasi ohne spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2009)

_Core 1 und 4 arbeiten bei ihm aber garnicht?

Naja gut , 4 Kerne nutzt WoW ja eh nicht , aber..?_


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Ab und zu springt beim 4. Kern die Auslastung von 0% auf 3% und wieder runter.


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2009)

Wie groß sind denn deine beiden Bildschirme? Wenn beide 22" sind ist es kein Wunder das du so wenig FPS hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (22. März 2009)

Koennte vll. zu wenig V-RAM die Ursache sein???


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Ja, beide 22 Zoll.

Aber davor hatte ich auch im Vollbildmodus in WoW mit einem 22 Zoll Bildschirm nur 80FPS


Gestern hatte ich so um die 40FPS mit beiden Bildschirmen, macht da eine GTX 260 mehr her, oder sind das auch nur 20FPS mehr´?


----------



## minimitmit (22. März 2009)

Also an deiner Stelle wuerd ich erstmal nicht von ner 9800 GT aufruesten wenne das meinst.
40 FPS sind doch mehr als in Ordnung. Kauf dir Ende des Jahres ne HD 58xx oder ne GTX 3xx und dann ueberspringste halt wieder ne Gen usw usw.


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Okay, ja also vor Ende des Jahres hätte ich das Geld eh nicht zusammen ;p


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2009)

so würde ich es an deiner Stelle auch machen.

Hast du eigentlich die 9800GT mit dem G92b-Chipsatz oder die Alte?


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2009)

Die habe Ich: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...0GT_XXX/292468/?


----------



## Wagga (22. März 2009)

Ich würde auch auf die 300er von NVIDIA und oder die 5000 von ATI warten.
Ich habe aktuell die 4850 von Club3D, habe in WoW so ca. 50-110 FPS.
Erst wenn die FPS unter 30 sinkt werde ich mir dann eine neue kaufen!
CPU reicht Q6700 mit 2,9 GHZ sicher bis 2011.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2009)

naja, ob sie wirklich bis 2011 reicht...solche Aussagen sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Der Q6700 ist immerhin schon einige Jahre alt, bis 2011 also schon beinahe ein Urgestein.

Aktuell natürlich noch schnell genug, keine Frage, aber ob das so bleiben wird?


----------



## Wagga (22. März 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder aber wenn er nicht mehr reicht wird er getäuscht oder das ganze Mobo, mal sehen.
Genaue Angaben kann man nie machen, aber wenn er bis 2011 reicht, dann wäre es schon gut *g* sagen wirs so.
CPU planne ich i.d.R. für 2-3 Jahre ein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (22. März 2009)

Ich denke, dass auch ein älterer Qaudcore noch relativ lange hält, da ja immer mehr Spiele kommen, die ihn auch nutzen.


----------



## Wagga (22. März 2009)

Ist im Grund egal, wenn die CPU veraltet ist wird die Graka und der RAM es auch sein, so das ein Upgrade oder eine Neuanschaffung nötig ist.

Ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit meinem vorigen machen können, deswegen auch die Annahme 3 Jahre.
Asus A8V Deluxe
DDR1- 2x 512 MB RAM
160 HD Maxtor später Samsung 501 LJ
ATI 9800 Pro, später 7600 GT 256
Athlon 64 3500 + @ 2,0 GHZ Boxed
Hielt von 2005-2008 für WoW auf 1024x768 später 1680x1050.
2005-2006 ca. 70- 110 FPS (geschätzt) aufjedenfall flüssig.
2006-2007 ca. 50 flüssig
2008 am Ende in IF 9-11 FPS in BGS und alte Welt ca. 25 FPS, BC ca. 20-30 FPS.
teilweise derbe einbrüche.
War nach 3 Jahren einfach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen der PC.
Dann wurde 2008 der aktuelle angeschafft!
Bzw. Upgrade in 3 Jahren wirds dann etwas teurer, da das Gehäuse bis dahin ausgedient hat genauso das netzteil.
Beide Teile müssen beim nächsten wieder neu angeschafft werden!
Evtl. schaffe ich alles komplett neu an und nutze den als 2. Rechner mal sehen!


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2009)

Also, meiner Meinung nach reicht ein gekauftes System von der CPU her ca. 2-3 Jahre, vorrausgesetzt, es ist zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes auch wirklich aktuell. Ein Phenom II 940 z.b. sollte ca. 2-3 Jahre reichen. Grafikkarten kann man leider fast jährlich austauschen, wenn man wirklich alle Titel ohne Kompromisse spielen will.

Und man kann auch sehr viel mit Übertaktung rausholen. Ein 6600 Core2Quad kam irgendwann Anfang 2006, soweit ich weiß, könnte also schon 3 Jahre alt sein. Gut übertaktet auf 3,2 Ghz denke ich, daß der nochmal ca. 2 Jahre tauglich bleiben wird. 

Von dem her ist es, soweit es CPU's betrifft, schon ziemlich human, was das Aufrüsten angeht.


----------



## Wagga (22. März 2009)

Ich schaffe den Q6700 mit dem Zalman auf 2,9 ohne das es kritisch wird.
Wieviel grad muss man einplanen für den Sommer?
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung ob die Temperatur nicht im Sommer dann doch hochschnellt oder in runtertakten müsste.
Mache nun tests mit dem Standarttakt und der Übertaktung.
Prime95 ist ein guter Test, aber der beansprucht den PC ca. 2 mal mehr als WoW.
Da WoW aktuell das leistungsfressenste ist was die CPU verarbeiten muss, könnte ich sogar noch höher gehen.
Aber dann meldet sich doch die Vernumpft und sagt bei 2,9 ist Schluss.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2009)

Naja, wenn eh WoW das anspruchsvollst ist, warum willst du die CPU dann nochmehr quälen?

Also ich plane beim Übertakten ca. 5-8°C für den Sommer dazu, das kommt normal auch hin

Mal eine Frage: Ich hab in meinen 2. PC (bei dem ich auf die 4830 warte) die alte X1650Pro eingebaut. Das macht jetzt aber Probleme.

Folgendes: Ich schalt den PC an, und nach einer gewissen Zeit geht einfach der Monitor in den Standby, der PC läuft aber auch noch weiter. Wenn ich im Windowsbetrieb bin (sollte es mal soweit kommen) geht der Monitor auch relativ flott aus, der PC läuft aber noch. Die G15 hab ich testweiße angehängt, auf dem Display läuft noch die Uhr weiter, auch wenn ich Musik laufen hab trällert es noch munter aus den Boxen. Der Monitor meckert aber, dass es kein Signal hat.
Passiert das beim booten, bootet der PC nicht zu Ende. Das merk ich daran, dass der Anmeldeton von Windows ausbleibt und auch die G15 zeigt nur den LCD Screen Saver an.

Das ganze ist bisher nur am Desktop passiert, und das dann innerhalb weniger Minuten. WAR kann ich aber ewig spielen (90min getestet) ohne das geringste Murren. (Geringe FPS mal abgesehen, aber das liegt an der Hardware)

Ist da eher die Grafikkarte hinüber (was egal wäre) oder das Netzteil? Verbaut ist immer noch ein E2200, 2GB Ram und ein 350W LC-Power Netzteil.

Techno/Trance ist nicht so meins, aber eventuell kannst du dir mal Prodigy/Pendulum ansehen. Ob die Musik aber das ist was du suchst kann ich nicht sagen...Die Bands kenn ich selbst nicht wirklich, ist eher weniger meine Musikrichtung.


----------



## Wagga (22. März 2009)

Ich hatte ja, es mit 2.9 getestet und habe es nun erstmals wieder 2,66 gesetzt, auch die 10 Grad, gingen noch also könnte ich es auf 2,9 lassen!
Habe mir aber überlegt ich übertakte erst die CPU wenn Sie nicht mehr ganz reichen sollte um eine Neuanschaffung herauszuzögern!
Und notfalls kann ich ja auch auf eine 9550 umsteigen wenn der Q6700er nicht mehr reichen sollte, die frage ist halt dann zum Zeitpunkt ob es isch noch lohnt.
Aktuell ist wie gesagt kein Handlungsbedarf nötig.
Und ein Teil des Geldes für den nächsten PC ist schon vorhanden ca. 1/3!
Vielleicht sind in 2-3 Jahren Quads wieder Out und es gibt schon 6 oder gar 8 Kerner. Oktett.


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2009)

Themenfremdes Geblubber eingestellt. Bei Wiederholungstaten kommt der Thread mal prophylaktisch eine Woche zu.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Themenfremdes Geblubber eingestellt. Bei Wiederholungstaten kommt der Thread mal prophylaktisch eine Woche zu.



KK

Weiß jetzt eig wer, wann die 4890 / 275 rauskommt?
Ich hab frueher mal was vom 6. 4 gehoert, dann aber vom 9.4.?
Weiß da wer genaueres?!


----------



## Soramac (23. März 2009)

Ich wollte doch nur... wissen ob.. also was man am besten hören.. also welches Lied da gut wäre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

@minimitmit  
wurde hier diskutiert http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95884

@soramac
das is hat halt nix mit technik zu tun und zum chatten sollen wir ins irc kommen .. 
ich finde auch noxiel isn spielverderber (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber recht hat er (leider)


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Da steht nur Anfang April Tealc-.-
Naja egal, its done when its done.
Und der Herr Mod hat auch Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musik(-festivals) haben nix mit PC-Technik zu tuen.


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Und der im Thread gelinkte Artikel sagt:


> In den letzten Tagen häuften sich die Informationen zur kommenden Radeon HD 4890, deren Marktstart AMD wohl vom 6. auf den 9. April verschoben hat.


----------



## Asoriel (23. März 2009)

Nochmal meine Frage, wurde wohl überlesen:



Asoriel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Ich hab in meinen 2. PC (bei dem ich auf die 4830 warte) die alte X1650Pro eingebaut. Das macht jetzt aber Probleme.
> 
> Folgendes: Ich schalt den PC an, und nach einer gewissen Zeit geht einfach der Monitor in den Standby, der PC läuft aber auch noch weiter. Wenn ich im Windowsbetrieb bin (sollte es mal soweit kommen) geht der Monitor auch relativ flott aus, der PC läuft aber noch. Die G15 hab ich testweiße angehängt, auf dem Display läuft noch die Uhr weiter, auch wenn ich Musik laufen hab trällert es noch munter aus den Boxen. Der Monitor meckert aber, dass es kein Signal hat.
> Passiert das beim booten, bootet der PC nicht zu Ende. Das merk ich daran, dass der Anmeldeton von Windows ausbleibt und auch die G15 zeigt nur den LCD Screen Saver an.
> ...




Ach, und Soramac: Ich meinte, dass ich sowas garnicht hör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte es aber noch Fragen bzgl. dieses Themas geben gerne per PM.


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Dass bei WAR nix passiert ist ja seltsam.

Wenn ich mal ins blaue schießen sollte: Der 2D-Modus der Graka ist kaputt? Die Karte geht in irgendeinen Sparmodus in dem sich sich aufhängt?

Das wäre meine einzige Idee. Dass die Karte diesen Sparmodus/2D-Modus halt nicht startet wenn sie mit 3D-Berechnungen ausgelastet ist.

hm .. seltsames Ding


----------



## Asoriel (23. März 2009)

ich hab jetzt mal eine Festplatte abgeklemmt, jetzt kann ich komischerweiße Windows wieder starten.

Ich werd mal ne Runde WAR testen sollte es gehen.

ATT hab ich jedenfalls deinstallier (ordentlich), da ich daran auch schon gedacht hab, ebenfalls hab ich im Bios die Default Settings geladen.

Naja, Mittwoch/Donnerstag bekomm ich ein neues Netzteil (umsonst+gebraucht) welches ein Arbeitskollege noch rumliegen hat. Die neue Grafikkarte kommt wohl auch so ca. dort an.


----------



## Shadlight (23. März 2009)

was haltet ihr von http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3235 ?


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2009)

_Ganz Okay._


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

Gar nix da der Laden kagge is und Müll verbaut (eigene erfahrung von mir *und* aus dem freundeskreis) rate dir also schreib dir die teile auf die du haben willst udn bestell sie einzeln und bau sie selbst ein oder lass sie einbauen entweder www.hardwareversand.de oder www.alternate.de 


wird hier immer wieder gerne empfohlen


----------



## Soramac (23. März 2009)

Kann auch billiger dann kommen.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

bei hwv mit 512 mb vram mehr guenstiger


----------



## Shadlight (23. März 2009)

naja bei hwv komme ich ca aufs gleich raus.


----------



## Shadlight (23. März 2009)

Noch ne frage. Denkt ihr es lohnt sich noch zu warten bis die neuen Grafikkarten in den nächsten Wochen kommen und die anderen Grakas dann billiger werden?


----------



## Asoriel (23. März 2009)

Wenn du eine Mid-Range Karte (75-110&#8364 kaufen willst, kannst du zuschlagen. Bei Karten ab der GTX260/HD4850 lohnt sich das warten im Bezug auf den Preis.


Dann bei HWV vestellen. One/XMX ist Schrott! Es gibt wohl kein Onlineversand, über den ich bisher so viel schlechtes gelesen hab.

Zu meinem Problem: Mir ist mal der PC vom Tisch gefallen (war ne ungeschickte Sache, würde etwas dauern das zu erläutern, ist aber auch nicht wichtig)

Jedenfalls hat es dabei den Lüfter (damals noch Freezer7Pro) vom Board gerissen. Ich hab eben mal den Scythe Mugen (welcher jetzt drauf ist) abmontiert und die CPU ordentlich in den Sockel gedrückt, jetzt läuft die Mühle wieder.
Vorhin bin ich gegen den Tisch gestoßen - relativ leicht - und der PC ging aus. Das hat mich skeptisch gemacht, da hab ich (zum 3. Mal) alle Stecker überprüft, aber die saßen alle.
Lezte Möglichkeit war also die CPU, und daran lags wohl auch. Ich frag mich aber wie das passieren kann. Jedenfalls läuft der PC jetzt wieder (wenn auch nur mit X1650Pro), aber besser als nichts.
Mitte/Ende der Woche kommt dann ein altes BeQuiet (750W) rein und auch die HD4830. Dann hab ich wieder nen Spieletauglichen PC. Bis der "große" wieder läuft dauerts wohl noch. Das Billig-Mainboard welches als Ersatz dient hat nur einen PCI-E Anschluss mit 4 Lanes, da kann die Grafikkarte bei Weitem nicht das volle Potential entfalten, da hab ich in WAR eine einzige Ruckelorgie.


----------



## Wagga (23. März 2009)

Dann hoffe ich mal das schnell ersatz kommt.
Das sich die CPU lockert solte eigentlich nicht passieren, außer man wirft den PC aus dem 10 Stock, aber dann wird glaub ich alles hin sein.
Ich bin auch schon öfters versehentlich ans Gehäuse mit dem Stuhl gekommen, es ist nie was passiert!
Nicht mal ein Kratzer am Gehäuse!

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (23. März 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt mal ausgebieg getestet. Folgendes Resultat:

Wenn ich nur ganz leicht (!) an die Grafikkarte tippe, geht der Monitor sofort aus. Selbiges gilt, wenn ich an den Tisch stoße oder auch nur mit etwas "Dynamik" nach der Maus greife. Wohl hat die Grafikkarte was abbekommen, als der Freezer7Pro draufgeknallt ist. Jetzt ist der Scythe Mugen drin, welcher eh geschraubt ist, und Grafikkarte kommt bald eine Neue.


----------



## minimitmit (23. März 2009)

Vll. hat das MB was abbekommen  ( PCIe Steckplatz).


----------



## Wagga (23. März 2009)

Welche Graka willste den die 4890?
Oder ne 4870?


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Ich sags gerne auch nochmal:

Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit One gemacht. Im Freundeskreis/Familie gibt es insgesamt 4 One-Notebooks. Bisher gabs erst an einem einzigen einen Defekt, den One innerhalb von 2 Wochen auf Garantie repariert hat. Sind zum Kumpel nach Hause gekommen, habens abgeholt und 10 Tage später war es wieder da. 

Als Businessnotebook würd ich natürlich niemandem One empfehlen und natürlich merkt man, dass es bei One nicht darum geht nur Highend Komponenten zu verbauen, aber die Leistung die die Teile im 3D-Modus bringen ist absolut gut für ein Notebook in dieser Preiskategorie. Für jemanden der primär zockt und ein Spielenotebook sucht finde ich One optimal, da das P/L nicht zu schlagen ist. 

Aber wenns, wie in dem Fall oben, um einen Desktop geht. Ist natürlich immer der Sticky die Wahl der Wahl.
Musste jetzt nur dringend gegen "One ist scheiße" vorgehen. 

Vielleicht eins noch. Vor meinem HTC Diamond was ich jetzt habe, hatte ich ein O2 XDA. Habe im Internet wirklich nur und ausschließlich schlechtes gelesen. Alles sei schrott und nichts ginge, der Akku hält nicht und das Ding bootet ewig. Als ich es dann in der Hand hatte - das absolute Gegenteil. Das war nach meinem Diamond das beste Handy was ich je hatte. 
Ich hab dann nach einer Woche Nutzung mir die Reviews im INet nochmal angesehen und hab festgestellt, dass die Leute einfach zu dumm waren. Die habens einfach nich gecheckt. Die haben bei dem XDA einfach ein simples, billiges Telefon erwartet, wie es damals üblich war. Die konnten mit dem Begriff PDA vermutlich überhaupt nix anfangen. Ich meine, ganz ehrlich, ein Windows braucht nun mal einen Moment zum booten, das ist auch auf dem Handy nicht anders. Und wenn ich Wlan und Bluetooth den ganzen Tag laufen lasse, vermutlich dazu noch die ganze Zeit Musik höre, dann ist der Akku auch schnell leer. Wen wundert das?!
Aber was will ich euch damit eigentlich sagen: Es gibt viele DAUs da draußen und für die ist es immer schöner, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, die Schuld auf Andere zu schieben. Und wenn sich die DAUschaft wie ich sie nennen möchte erstmal eingeschossen hat, dann nimmt das halt so seinen Lauf. 

Fazit: Wenn man weiß wie man mit OneNotebooks umgehen muss (oder wie meine Schwester jemanden hat der es weiß), dann sind die Dinger akzeptabel.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von der Grafikkarte http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...tno=JBXNP7&

zum zocken und mit 2x 22 Zoll Bildschirmen. ;p


----------



## minimitmit (24. März 2009)

nimm lieber die:
http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/pro...JBXTP7&cn=1
kostet "nur" 150 mucken.
allerdings habch ja schonmal gesagt, dass warten  ( bis mindestens 9 .april+++) viel besser ist.
Am besten auf die 58xx und 3xx Gen.


----------



## Asoriel (24. März 2009)

Die Karte soll recht laut sein wenn ich das richtig weiß.

Aber wie minimitmit (und sicher schon 10 andere in einigen Posts) sagte: Wart auf die neuen Karten.


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2009)

HDD für 42,- Euronen incl. Versand. Gutes Geschäft, was meint ihr?!


----------



## painschkes (24. März 2009)

_Da würd ich nicht lange überlegen , WD Caviar - da kannst du nichts falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2009)

Bei mir kostet die zwar 51 Euro, aber ich würde auch zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2009)

Deshalb sagte ich auch gutes Geschäft. Ich habe Mindfactory nur benutzt, damit ihr nicht lange nach der Platte suchen müsst. Gekauft habe ich sie von Privat auf HardwareLuxx. Garantie ist noch drauf und die HDD wechselt nach nur einem Monat, in dem sie weder eingebaut noch sonst wie benutzt wurde, den Besitzer. ^^'


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2009)

Auch wenn die Chanche gering ist dass das einer weis , ich frag trotzdem :
Bei uns in der Straße wird zurzeit der halbe Gehweg aufgebuddelt, und seit ein paar Tagen liegen schwarze und orangene Kabel rum, auf denen "GM FLATLINER EnBw Achtung: Innen Laserlicht" seht.
Ich frage mich : Was sind das für Kabel? Die EnBw bietet ja auch Internet an, gibt es eventuell Hoffnung auf schnelleres Internet als DSL-Lite?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es stehen auch noch ein paar Zahlen drauf, falls sich jemand damit auskennt schreib ich die auch noch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

Das müsste Glasfaser Kabel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß mit baldiger besserer Internetverbidung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2009)

Dann hoff ich mal dass es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Chanche gering ist dass das einer weis , ich frag trotzdem :
> Bei uns in der Straße wird zurzeit der halbe Gehweg aufgebuddelt, und seit ein paar Tagen liegen schwarze und *orangene Kabel rum, auf denen "GM FLATLINER EnBw Achtung: Innen Laserlicht" seht.*
> Ich frage mich : Was sind das für Kabel? Die EnBw bietet ja auch Internet an, gibt es eventuell Hoffnung auf schnelleres Internet als DSL-Lite?
> 
> ...


das von mir fett markierte sollten Glasfaserkabel sein (weiß ich daher da in Köln der Provider Netcologne sein gesamten Netz auf Glasfaser umgestellt hat und da durch überall orangene Kabel zu sehen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Also *müsste/sollte/kann* es eigentlich nur Glasfaserkabel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Naja - sonst fallen mir wenige Kabel ein in denen Laserlicht drin sein könnte xD


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2009)

Aber versuch was anderes als EnBW zu finden der das anbietet. 
EnBW = Atomstromfanatiker = Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (25. März 2009)

Bei uns wurde auch so ein neuer grüner Kasten gelegt und viele Kabel verlegt. Könnte es auch DSL sein?


Edit: wie lange dauert es ca von dem Ausbau is es Verfügbar ist


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber versuch was anderes als EnBW zu finden der das anbietet.
> EnBW = Atomstromfanatiker = Böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm wenigstens geht diese ressource nie zu neige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spaß

aber mal im ernst i will net wissen wieviel strom wir nutzen der aus unseren AKW's kommt ... und in der hinsicht is des doch egal hauptsache er hat vernünftiges DSL bei sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. März 2009)

Noxiel ich hab hier selbst eine WD Caviar 500GB. Die ist flott genug und wirklich (!) absolut lautlos. Nur wenn sie anläuft hört man was von ihr, im Betrieb aber absolut geräuschlos!

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Noxiel ich hab hier selbst eine WD Caviar 500GB. Die ist flott genug und wirklich (!) absolut lautlos. Nur wenn sie anläuft hört man was von ihr, im Betrieb aber absolut geräuschlos!
> 
> Viel Spaß damit
> 
> ...



Dann ist ja gut. Meine arme Platte mit 100GB läuft jetzt schon seit drei bis vier Jahren in meinem Rechenknecht und ist übervoll. Auf Dauer ist es doch belastend immer GB freischaufeln zu müssen, nur weil ich mal wieder etwas Spielen möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. März 2009)

xD
wie jezz alle dorf-dsler sich hoffnung machen, dass sie vllt bessres internet bekommen^^

nun, ich würd auch hoffen.

auch ich habe dorf-dsl, deswegen dieser neid-post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*will-auch-schneller-surfen-können*


----------



## Klos1 (25. März 2009)

Das ist nicht fair, ich will auch schnelleres DSL und nicht weiterhin mit dem 16000er rumeiern müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2009)

Was!

Deins hätte ich gerne.

2000 nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2009)

Ich wär schon mit nem Zehntel von deinem Zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit einem Zehntel von Klos, nicht von Sora^^)
Mal ne Frage an die iPod/iPhone Besitzer, kann man ein jailbroken iPhone schon noch ganz normal mit iTunes synchen für Musik und Vids, und auch Musik von iTunes laden?
Und auch Apps aus dem Appstore kaufen? 
Ich frag nur, nicht dass Apple dann merkt dass das einen Jailbreak hat und sich das merkt...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich wär schon mit nem Zehntel von deinem Zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich vermutte mal nein. Du begehst zwar eine Starftat, aber Apple darf deinen Computer nicht ausspionieren. Und Beweise die aus illegalen Aufnahmen etc. stammen sind nicht zulässig. 
Um Apps zu kaufen braucht man glaube ich gar keinen Ipod Touch / iPhone.


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist nicht fair, ich will auch schnelleres DSL und nicht weiterhin mit dem 16000er rumeiern müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dito. Nervt. Need mehr für RS-HappyHour :>


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich vermutte mal nein. Du begehst zwar eine Starftat, aber Apple darf deinen Computer nicht ausspionieren. Und Beweise die aus illegalen Aufnahmen etc. stammen sind nicht zulässig.
> Um Apps zu kaufen braucht man glaube ich gar keinen Ipod Touch / iPhone.


Nein = Ich kann AppstoreApps runterladen ?
Übrigens: Ein Jailbreak an sich ist nichts illegales, erst wenn ich sonst kostenpflichtige Apps dadurch illegal zum laufen bringe. Und das tu ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, natürlich kann ich die Apps auch über iTunes kaufen, aber dann muss ich ja auch syncen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ein Jailbreak an sich ist nichts illegales, erst wenn ich sonst kostenpflichtige Apps dadurch illegal zum laufen bringe. Und das tu ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sind Jailbreaks nicht die Dinger um den T-Mobile Simlock zu deaktivieren?


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2009)

Nein, das ist ein Unlock.
Ein Jailbreak lässt nur Cydia/Installer installieren, wodurch man spezielle Apps (z.B für andere Themes) von Anbietern in diesen Stores kaufen/runterladen kann, was die normale Applefirmware eigentlich nicht erlaubt.
Ok, ich hab bei ipodtouchfans.com nachgefragt, und es geht wohl ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164135


----------



## poTTo (26. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dito. Nervt. Need mehr für RS-HappyHour :>



<<- premium account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

Hab auch nen Premium Acc. Kostet ja echt net viel.

Würde trotzdem ne höhere Bandbreite nehmen (:


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2009)

Typisch Blizzard.

Eröffnen neuen Arena Tournament Server 2 - gestern erstelle Ich Charaktere und ein Arena Team und heut morgen war der Server noch da und jetzt komme ich wieder online. Der Server ist weg. Super...


----------



## Shadlight (26. März 2009)

bei mir gehts


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2009)

Da gehts garnichts.

Es ist nur 1 Server online.


----------



## Asoriel (26. März 2009)

wie lang braucht eigentlich Mindfactory für den Versand? Hab' mir am Sa. Abend ein Patchkabel bestellt, angekommen ist noch nichts...Mein Nachbar hat ebenfalls am Samstag (bei Alternate) ein Gehäuse bestellt, und das kam gestern schon (Das 10&#8364;-Ding vom ZackZack).

Also so langsam könnte das mal eintreffen.... 

Die 4830 ist auch noch nicht da, da hat der Händler "Lieferschwierigkeiten". Übrig bleibt also nurnoch der Laptop, und da denk ich nichtmal daran, WAR zu installieren. Ebenso Arbeits-PCs, das ist tabu. Da kommt kein Spiel oder sonst was drauf.
Sicherlich, der ein oder andere mag sagen, dass ein Spiel noch lange kein laufendes OS zerschießt, aber da will ich einfach die Reinheit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 4870x2 in den anderen PC zu bauen macht auch keinen Sinn, da das Netzteil mit 350W sich mit einem müden Lächeln verabschieden würde. Das andere bau ich desshalb sicherlich nicht um, erneut die Kabel so zu verlegen wie sie jetzt sind hab ich keine Lust.

Edit: So, mein Schwager hat eben angerufen. Die HD4830 ist wohl doch schon da, da fahr ich gleich mal vorbei und hol sie ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. März 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productD...p;baseId=280822

Langsam, aber sicher werden die Preise ECHT Lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (26. März 2009)

Würde mir ne 4870 kaufen wenn Sie mit Puderzucker geliefert wird* lecker*


----------



## Asoriel (27. März 2009)

oha...die Preise sind ja der Wahnsinn!

Da wird der Sticky in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen wohl mal ein Update brauchen


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Kennt jemand gute Kopfhörer für mein Ipod Touch?

Maximal 70 Euro kosten und wenns geht, schwarz aussehen. Sollten nicht umbedingt in-Ear Kopfhöhrer sein und keine von Apple.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Wenn du keine In-Ear willst, willst du dann normal Ohrhörer oder Kopfhörer?
Falls Ohrhörer, würde ich diese hier vorschlagen: http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-MX-660-Kop...2305&sr=1-8
Hab ich zwar nicht selber (ich bin mit denen von Apple eigentlich zufrieden), aber die Rezessionen sind ja ganz gut, und Sennheiser ist meistens gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo wir gerad dabei sind, ich hab eben schon gedacht ich hätte mich beim Preis verlesen...:
http://www.amazon.de/Ultimate-Ears-triple-...2558&sr=1-6
Dafür kriegt man ja n ganzen iPod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow.MNS (27. März 2009)

Hallo liebe PC-Technik-Freunde.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine GeForce 9800 GTX+ 1GB DDR3 gekauft. Doch ein Freund von mir sagte, dass mein Prozessor die Grafikkarte bremsen würde!

Ich wollte da nochmal genau nachfragen.
Mein Prozessor:
AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-Core Processor 2,2GHZ

Vielen Dank!

Grüße,
stunner


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2009)

_Sollte er eigentlich nicht._


----------



## Falathrim (27. März 2009)

Hör nie auf deine Freunde, außer ich bin dein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, stimmt nicht. Sind beides Mittelmäßige Dinger.


----------



## Falathrim (27. März 2009)

Doppelpost gemeldet oder so o.0


----------



## Asoriel (27. März 2009)

Naja, das ist sicher nicht unbedingt eine Gaming-CPU, aber die 9800GTX+ kann er ausreichend befeuern. Da hatte wohl jemand keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

So, gestern wollte ich mit der 4830 benchen, aber das NT mit 350W war zu schwach. Jetzt hab ich ein neues mit 420W, das packts gut. Von den Ergebnissen bin ich absolut positiv überrascht!

System ist folgendes: E2200@2,6Ghz, 2GB DDR2 667, HD4830 512MB DDR3, AsRock 4 Core Dual SATA II. Der PCI-E Anschluss ist mit nur 4 Lanes angebunden.

Mit der 4670 zu testen hab ich leider verpasst, mit der x1650 hatte ich aber 3800 Punkte. Mit der 4830 hab ich 13.500 Punkte, Screen häng ich mal an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Ipod Touch aus?


----------



## Asoriel (27. März 2009)

nicht direkt, aber mit Apple/Mac allgemein. iPhone n bischen, aber ist ja beinahe gleich. Was brauchst denn?


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Ja, ich würd zumindest sagen ich kenn mich damit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was willst genau wissen?


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Ich möchte gerne den schwarzen Hintergrund mit einem Bild ersetzen und eventuell auch die Icons ändern. Da gibts welche die sehen aus wie WoW, vielleicht finde ich das Bild noch.

Gibts vielleicht auch ein Programm, das die Lautstärke nochmals verbessert oder die Soundqualität?

Hier das Bild: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2211/212891..._aa62a2ac9c.jpg


----------



## Asoriel (27. März 2009)

Naja, die Lautstärke konnte man soweit ich weiß nur bis zum G5.5 Video erhöhen, ab dem Classic/Touch nichtmehr.

Die Soundqualität vom iPod ist so gut wie sonst bei keinem Player, das liegt dann entweder an billigen Kopfhöhrern (so wie die beigelegten Apple-Mistdinger) oder an der schlechten Qualität vom Lied.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Den schwarzen Hintergrund kannst nur ersetzen, wenn er Jailbroken ist, leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne Jailbreak kann man nur den Lockscreen ändern.
Die Lautstärke kannst nach einem Jailbreak anscheinend auch nochmal erhöhen, da die bei EU-iPods automatisch eine Sperre hat (ich hab aber noch nicht rausgefunden, wie), wodurch sie nicht so laut sind wie die aus den USA, für Soundqualität fällt mir spontan nichts ein...

Edit: Ich find die beigelegten Appledinger gar nicht so schlecht, weis nicht was da alle immer dagegen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Und wie genau geht das mit Jailbraken, ist das ein Programm oder was ist das?


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Ja, da gibts z.B Quick Freedom oder QuickPWN, ich such mal n Link raus, Moment
Musst aber daran denken, wenn man Jailbreakt ist die Garantie weg.
Man kann zwar restoren, dann merkt Apple nicht (oder sollten sie nicht) dass ein Jailbreak draufwar, aber er sich durch einen Defekt nicht mehr restoren lässt... schlecht.
Außerdem kann es sein dass der PC ziemlich rumspinnt danach und durch die LIBUSB plötzlich keine USB Geräte mehr erkennt... 
War bei mir jedenfalls so, ich hab vor n paar Tagen auch n Jailbreak gemacht...
Naja, abgesicherter Modus und alles runtergehauen was damit zu tun hatte, dann gings wieder.

So, der Link:
http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/tutorial-ipo...ch-t217971.html
Der geht soweit ich weis nur, wenn du 2.2.1 FW hast, wenn nicht such ich noch n anderen raus.
Falls du 64 bit Vista hast, muss ich noch kurz n anderen Link suchen, denn sonst läuft LIBUSB nicht...


----------



## Asoriel (27. März 2009)

ja, ist ein Programm.

EspCap wenn du mal gescheite hattest, willst du die Apple-Hörer nurnoch wegwerfen. Da hast du weder satte Bässe noch sonst irgendwelche klaren Töne. Gut sind die sicherlich nicht.

Hier mal ein Jailbreak-Guide: Klick mich


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Kannst du mir gute Kopfhöhrer empfehlen?


Habe an diese gedacht: http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-MX-660-Kop...3827&sr=1-5

Sollte aber nicht umbedingt In-Ear Kopfhörer sein.

EDIT: Habe leider kein W-Lan mit meinem iPod, daher kanne ich es nicht machen.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Wieso hast du kein WLAN mit deinem iPod? Kein WLAN Router oder geht das WLAN am Ipod nicht? 
Und was kannst du dann nicht machen? Für einen Jailbreak braucht man kein WLAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Spoiler



TIFF Exploit von Niacin und Dre ausführen

Öffne auf dem iPod Safari und navigiere zur Webseite http://jailbreak.toc2rta.com .
Safari wird nach dem Aufruf der Webseite abstürzen, heißt soviel wie, dass ihr wieder auf dem Homescreen landet. Dies bedeutet, dass der TIFF Exploit funktioniert hat und der Code korrekt ausgefürt wurde. Dadurch ist es erst möglich Lese- und Schreibzugriff auf das Dateisystem des iPod’s zu bekommen. Ab diesem Moment wird euch iTunes nurnoch 300 MB Speicherplatz auf eurem iPod anzeigen --  so soll es auch sein. Später wird allerdings wieder erklärt, wie man das ins Lot bringt.




Für Safari brauch man doch Internet.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Hm Ok, das ist wohl der von Asoriel, soweit ich weis geht das aber auch nicht mehr mit dem 2G.
Das ist ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen ein komischer JB, da müsste man dann Cydia und Installer manuell installieren, und das kann ganz schön Probleme machen...
Mit QuickFreedom (wies unter meinem Link beschrieben ist) gehts ohne WLAN, einfach an den PC anschließen, LIBUSB drauf, Pre-Jailbreaken und dann eine mit dem Programm hergestellte spezielle Firmware über iTunes recovern, fertig.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Hab die 1G


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Achso, dann kann natürlich sein dass es geht... 
Aber wie gesagt, ich wüsste nicht wie du dann ohne Installer Cydia draufbekommen willst, denn über iTunes lässt sich das ganz sicher nicht installieren...
Und Cydia ist quasi der Appstore für JB-iPods, nur dass es da nicht nur Apps gibt, sondern auch Sachen die einen etwa den Hintergrund verändern lassen und solche Sachen.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die CS Spieler:
Ich hab vorhin mal wieder aus Langeweile CS 1.6 draufgehauen, was dank Vista 64bit natürlich erstmal eine Fehlermeldung bringt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Kompatibilitätsmodus Win 98, und es läuft. 
Jedoch fängt es an übel zu ruckeln sobald ich 10 Sekunden auf einer Map bin...
Wenn ich die Auflösung auf 640x480 runterstell ruckelt es nicht mehr - aber dafür tun einem da die Augen weh, das geht gar nicht...
Woran liegt das, dass es auf höheren Auflösungen ruckelt? Kann ich das irgendwie beheben?
Dass so ein Taschenrechnergrafikspiel ruckelt ist doch schon etwas komisch...


----------



## pampam (27. März 2009)

Das hatte ich auch mal, als ich über Lan spielen wollte.
Bei mir hat ein Neustart (vom PC) geholfen. Mir ist da aufgefallen, dass fast (!!!) 1GB Ram (von 4G belegt war und ich denke, dass CS nicht mehr als die ersten 1024Mb nutzen kann.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2009)

Ach was heut lustig war, hatte heute durch Itunes + iPod Shuffle bluescreen ;p


----------



## Wagga (28. März 2009)

Gab er einen Fehlercode oder eine Datei an die es verursachte?


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

Konnte nichts lesen.

Es war kurz blau, habe nur gelesen: Computer muss heruntergefahren werden und dann war er aus.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (28. März 2009)

Mahlzeit, ich hab hier auch ein kleines Problemchen mit wow -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1586789
hab schon neuen treiber und 2/3 meiner addons raus, aber noch immer hab ich das problem


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

Wir haben deinen Thread entdeckt, keine Sorge. Nur wird sich erst jemand melden, wenn auch jemand was dazu weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

Tag Leute,

habe jetzt mein Geld wieder zusammen gekratzt für eine Soundkrate. Habe Z5500 und viele Leute sagen, der klang erhöht sich einfach nochmals besser mit einer guten Soundkarte anstatt eine Onboard Soundkarte.

Wisst Ihr wo ich nachsehen kann ob ich eine Onboard Soundkarte hab oder eine normale?

In Evererst steht nur:
Soundkarte	Realtek HD Audio output

Soll ich einfach mal mein PC aufschrauben und mal reinschauen?


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2009)

Das ist eine Onboard. Und besseren Sound mit einer Soundkarte merkst du auch nur, wenn du vernünftige Boxen hast.


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

das müsste eine onboard soundkarte sein

vor allen kannst du des auch im bios nachschaun und die dort auch deaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

Meinste das Z5500 keine vernünfigte Boxen sind? ;p


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2009)

Und wenn du ne beratung willst:
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Musik oder Extreme Gamer sind die besten Anschaffungen meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

aso hab gedacht das Z5500 sei eine Soundkarte.....upps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wenn du ne beratung willst:
> Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Musik oder Extreme Gamer sind die besten Anschaffungen meiner Meinung nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig,

habe nämlich an diese gedacht: 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001E5PJ2Y...;pf_rd_i=301128


Um 8 Euro billiger als bei Alternate.


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

ist ne top Karte, damit wirst du nochmal nen besseren Klang bekommen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Meinste das Z5500 keine vernünfigte Boxen sind? ;p



Nö, daß ist billiges Glump! Ne, Schmarn Ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut die sind, habe sie weder persönlich irgendwo bisher testen können, noch irgendwelche Tests gelesen. Bei dem Preis hoffe ich auf jedenfall mal für dich, daß sie was taugen

Im Prinzip wollte ich nur anmerken, daß die Boxen wirklich gut sein müssen, damit da auch hörbare Verbesserungen entstehen. Ich habe nur Z550 gelesen und dabei eher an ein Boxenset für 70-80 Euro gedacht. Aber, wie ich nun gesehen habe, ist es doch etwas hochwertiger.

Bei einem 0815-Boxenset höre ich nämlich keinen Unterschied, zwischen einer Soundkarte und Onboard. Ich habe nämlich eine Creative Extreme Music und ein 0815-Boxenset. Und ein Kumpel von mir hat ne Realtek Onboard und auch ein 0815-Boxenset. Einen großartigen Unterschied kann ich da nicht hören.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

Ich mein halt nur wie zum Beispiel mit der Grafikkarte und dem Bildschirm. Kannst die beste Grafikkarte haben, aber wenn der Bildschirm eine beschissene Auflösung + Qualität und kein glasklares Bild bietet - sieht es trotzdem kacke aus. So wie mit den PC Lautsprechern und der Soundkarte, was dazu noch gehört ist die Qualität von der Musikdatei (256kbits) und ich denke mit einem Z5500 kann man durchaus mit einer guten Soundkarte nochmals ein besseren Klang rausholen.


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2009)

Klos da sollten wir uns am Besten bei Sebi erkundigen...der ist doch so ein Soundfanatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

So, und da kommt er auch schon - der Soundfanatiker. Recht hast du, das bin ich wohl

Die Z-5500 sind mit Sicherheit sehr gute Boxen für den Computer oder auch Heimkino. Wenn man die an eine anständige Soundkarte hängt, hört man durchaus einen Unterschied. Manch einer mag vielleicht denken, dass der Klang hier und da ein wenig klarer wird und man auch die feinen Töne hört, das ist auch so, aber (meiner Meinung nach) verändert sich das komplette Klangbild zum besseren, und das wäre für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt.

Mit einem X-Fi Chip und anständigen Boxen (Z-5500 zählen dazu) gibt es nochmal ein ganz anderes Hörerlebnis, das erkennt sogar jeder Schwerhörige. Was man aber sagen muss: Die Musik die man hört sollte dann auch entsprechende Qualität haben. Musik in schlechter Qualität wird auch weiterhin schlecht klingen.

Auf meinem Mainboard steckt eine Supreme FX II. Einige meinen, an eine X Fi reicht sie nicht ran, besser als Onboard ist sie aber allemal. Genau kann ich das aber nicht beurteilen, da meine Boxen am PC auch nicht gerade die besten sind, lediglich beim Headset könnte ich eventuell einen Unterschied hören.

Prinzipiell macht eine Soundkarte dann Sinn, wenn man Wert auf sehr (!) guten Klang legt. Dabei müssen aber auch die Boxen stimmen. Vor allem wenn man ein Blueray-Laufwerk hat wird Filme schauen zum Erlebnis. Der Klangunterschied zwischen DVD/Blueray ist enorm.


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2009)

Wär ja schlimm wenn es nicht so wäre...irgendwie müssen die 25 respektive 50 GB da ja auch genutzt werden...

Ich hab eig recht gute Ohren und hätte gerne guten Klang usw...aber bei mir zuhause sind die Wände und die Nerven der Eltern so dünn, dass laute Musik ein No-Go ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

Naja, wir haben im ganzen Haus Feuerschutzwände. Die sind dick, das heißt es ist überhaupt nicht hellhörig. Somit kann jeder im seinem Kämmerchen hören was er/sie mag und auch so laut wie es beliebt

Edit:

So, jetzt langts mir. Win7 spuckt nurnoch Fehlermeldungen aus, andauernd bekomm ich Bluescreens, der PC stürzt ab etc. pp.

Jetzt kommt wieder XP auf den Rechner hier und Schluss. 

Ich mach mich dann mal ans formatieren....(bzw. erst Daten sichern)


----------



## pampam (28. März 2009)

Ich habe mir vor knapp 2 Monaten diese Soundkarte gekauft. Eigendlich unterstützt sie 7.1 Sound, hat aber nur 3 Signalausgänge 
und einen Eingang. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich da ein 7.1 System anschließen kann und falls es geht, ob man auch ein 5.1 und ein 2.1 System 
gleichzeitung anschließen kann?


----------



## wow.MNS (28. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Ich habe ein Problem festgestellt in Bezug auf die GF 9800 GTX+:

Und zwar ist mein PC beim Zocken (CoD4) einfach ausgegangen und die Grafikkarte hat angefangen zu stinken. Leicht aber dominant. Außerdem war sie etwas warm...

Was heißt das?

Grüße,
Wiruga


----------



## wow.MNS (28. März 2009)

Edit zu oben:

Meine Grafikkarte ist nach dem Neustart 37°C warm. Ist das gut oder schlecht? Ich habe echt keine Anhnung ...

Edit 2:

Wenn ich spiele geht er über 50°C ... 
wie kann ich diese Temperatur verringern?
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe !!!!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. März 2009)

wow.MNS schrieb:


> Edit zu oben:
> 
> Meine Grafikkarte ist nach dem Neustart 37°C warm. Ist das gut oder schlecht? Ich habe echt keine Anhnung ...
> 
> ...


Das sind beides gute Temperaturen. Wenn sie nicht dauernd abstürzt/Pixelfehler produziert würde ich sagen sie ist 100% in Ordnung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. März 2009)

Doppelpost.


----------



## wow.MNS (28. März 2009)

Vielen Dank!

Ja ... war keine Absicht mit dem Doppelpost ....

Vielen lieben dank!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. März 2009)

wow.MNS schrieb:


> Ja ... war keine Absicht mit dem Doppelpost ....
> 
> Vielen lieben dank!


Ist mir ja auch passiert.^^

Nichts zu danken.



EDIT: Ein Pc-Technik-SUpport Thread wäre mal angepasst. Hier ist ja eigentlich nur Spamplatz NR. 1.^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

na, dann mach doch einen auf. Aber da wird es genau so in Gespamme ausarten, außerdem findet hier i.d.R. jeder eine Lösung für sein Problem, wenn nicht, macht man eben nen Thread auf.


----------



## wow.MNS (28. März 2009)

Aber ich habe i-wie Angst, dass die Graka kaputt geht ...

Außerdem stinkt sie, wenn sie über 50° geht


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

glaubs uns, die Grafikkarte geht bei 50°C sicherlich nicht kaputt. Meine war schon bei 110°C, was natürlich sehr heiß ist, aber noch (knapp) im grünen Bereich.

50°C ist eine sehr gute Temperatur. Warum sie stinkt kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei den Temperaturen denken Kondensatoren noch nichtmal dran aufzuwachen, geschweige denn sich zu verabschieden.

Mach dir keine Sorgen, die 9800GTX+ (wenn es denn die *+* ist) sollte problemlos (!) 80-90°C mitmachen. 

Wenn die Karte zu warm wird gibt sie es dir zu spüren, keine Bange. Dann siehst du tolle, bunte Streifen quer über den Bildschirm.

Wie warm wird sie denn maximal? Wenn es 90°C übersteigt, dann meld dich nochmal. Wenn nicht ist auch gut. Und von welchem Hersteller ist die Karte?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. März 2009)

wow.MNS schrieb:


> Aber ich habe i-wie Angst, dass die Graka kaputt geht ...
> 
> Außerdem stinkt sie, wenn sie über 50° geht


Du könntest sie mal ausbauen und in den lüfter schauen. Vlt. ist einfach Dreck drin.

Um die Temps. musst du dir, wie Asoriel schon sagte keinen, Sorgen machen.


----------



## wow.MNS (28. März 2009)

> Du könntest sie mal ausbauen und in den lüfter schauen. Vlt. ist einfach Dreck drin.



Ist ganz ganz neu! xD


> glaubs uns, die Grafikkarte geht bei 50°C sicherlich nicht kaputt. Meine war schon bei 110°C, was natürlich sehr heiß ist, aber noch (knapp) im grünen Bereich.
> 
> 50°C ist eine sehr gute Temperatur. Warum sie stinkt kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei den Temperaturen denken Kondensatoren noch nichtmal dran aufzuwachen, geschweige denn sich zu verabschieden.
> 
> ...



Also danke schonmal für die Aufklärung.

Nein, sie übersteigt nicht 90° noch nicht mal 60°. Sie ist von nVidia (wenn das deine Frage beantwortet, wobei ich das nicht glaube)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

nein er meinte zum bleistift Palit., Club 3D, ASUS, Gainward...sowat halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow.MNS (28. März 2009)

Wie bekomm ich den hersteller raus?

Sorry, in der Beziehung kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus!


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

PC aufschrauben und reingucken - ist immer die beste Lösung ;p


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2009)

Oder auf die Packung schauen. Vielleicht hats auch irgendwie ein Kleinvieh ins Gehäuse geschafft und ist an einer Line verbrutzelt...


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2009)

Taugt der PC hier was?

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-Gamer-PC-AMD-Athlon...%3A1|240%3A1308

Für 400 Euro eine GTX 260 mit eingebaut?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Taugt der PC hier was?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-Gamer-PC-AMD-Athlon...%3A1|240%3A1308
> 
> Für 400 Euro eine GTX 260 mit eingebaut?



Da ist irgendwas faul, so bilig bekommst du das selbst bei Hardwareversand nicht. Oder es ist halt ein 20 Euro MB.


----------



## Wagga (28. März 2009)

Würde lieber den günstigsten oder 2. günstigsten PC vom Sticky nutzen!


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Interessantes Angebot.

Ich schätze auf Lagerware.
Die GTX260 ist sicher eine mit 192 Lines, also veraltet, der Prozi ist so teuer nicht und auch etwas, das inflationär gekauft werden konnte, gerade als AMD so in Schwierigkeiten steckte, billigen DDR2-Ram findet man auch recht leicht, und aus Asien fliegen auch sicherlich günstige Festplatten usw ein.

Der Rechner ist sicher nicht gut verarbeitet etc., aber es kann hinkommen...


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Ich wittere mal wieder nen Permbann auf mich zuflattern...ich meld mich dann im Zweifel mitm neuen Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

oh, warum denn das?

Ich glaub auch, dass da irgendwas nicht ganz passt. Wahrscheinlich alte Teile, evtl. B-Ware.


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Mal wieder im Gott & die Welt eine leicht...öhm...radikale Meinung gepostet, die einigen sauer aufstoßen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mal wieder im Gott & die Welt eine leicht...öhm...radikale Meinung gepostet, die einigen sauer aufstoßen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wor ist das Problem mit einer *Meinung*? Es ist doch deine Meinung, also musst du ja eigendlich mit 
keinen Konsequenzen rechnen (Meinungsfreiheit und so).


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Das denke ich mir bei sowas auch...nur hab ich deswegen schonmal nen Permbann kassiert (Todesschleicher)


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Was ja eigendlich nicht sein dürfte... steht das nicht im Grundgesetz? Weil ich hab hier irgendwo ein Grundgesetztbuch rumliegen xD 
mich würds mal interessieren, was da genau drinn steht^^

Ich habs:
Artikel 5
[Meinungs-, Informations-, Pressefreiheit; Kunst uns Wissenschaft]
(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert
zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und dem 
Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zu Verfassung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Eben, aber das ist Buffed scheißegal. Für die zählen nur die Klicks auf ihre Seite und auch ihr Forum. Und wenn den Nazis vorgeführt wird, was sie sind, nämlich eben Nazis, dann sind sie beleidigt dass ihre Tarnung aufgeflogen ist und sie kommen nicht wieder, was weniger Euros4Klick bringt, was Buffed natürlich nicht gefällt. Deswegen wird jemand mit teilweise linksextremen Ansichten halt schonmal gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

was war denn hab jetzt nix schlimes in deinen letzten posts gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nö, eig wollten die nur Krawall machen. Sympathisch eig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, ist zwar meine Meinung, aber im Allgemeinen kommts nicht so geil, CDU/CSU und FDP als Dunkelbraun zu bezeichnen...da könnten sich einige angegriffen fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

hmm fand den post jetzt unbedingt permban wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonder eher richtig und der wahrheit entsprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

also ich find auch, dass Dracun recht hat. Wobei natürlich die Mods das letzte Wort haben.

Ich find einen Permabann eh sinnlos, da man sich sowieso einen neuen Acc erstellt. Dann ist es vielleicht ein anderer Name, aber letztenendes sitzt die selbe Person an der Tastatur.


Anderes Thema (sind ja schließlich in PC-Technik): Gestern hab ich wieder Win XP installiert. Problem: Ist eine (original) CD vom ersten Schlag, also ohne Servicepack. Soll heißen, es werden max. ~130GB HDD unterstützt.

Zum Glück hab ich hier noch ne Chip-DVD rumliegen, auf der Paragon FestplattenManager 9.5 drauf ist. Und ehrlich, das Programm ist genial. Innerhalb weniger Sekunden findet man sich zurecht. Dann bestätigt man sein Vorhaben und binnen weniger Augenblicke sind die Partitionen genau so wie man sie haben will. Sehr zu empfehlen sollte jemand mal das Problem haben!


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Das mit Paragon stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Supereinfach zu bedienen und es macht genau das was man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor knapp 2 Monaten diese Soundkarte gekauft. Eigendlich unterstützt sie 7.1 Sound, hat aber nur 3 Signalausgänge
> und einen Eingang.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich da ein 7.1 System anschließen kann und falls es geht, ob man auch ein 5.1 und ein 2.1 System
> gleichzeitung anschließen kann?



Ich schieb hier nochmal meine Frage von Seite 156 ein


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie viele Ausgänge ein 7.1-System hat, aber kanns sein dass es da einfach 3 Front, 1 Center, 3 Rear und einen Sub gibt? Dann müsste das eigentlich gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Also in der Anleitung (falls man son gefaltetes, Posteränliches Blatt so nennen darf) steht, dass die vorderen und mittleren Lautsprecher beide an den gleichen Anschluss kommen, aber wenn ich das mit einem Adapter mache, dann bekommen die doch das gleiche Signal und das ist wohl
kaum der Sinn davon.


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Naja, das Signal wird vom Treiber gesplittet denk ich...der steuert dann eben explizit die entsprechenden Lautsprecher an....funktioniert ja auch mit Center/Subwoofer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Aber auch nur, weil über jeden Anschluss 2 Signale gegeben werden. Bei meinem 5.1 System ist einer für vorne rechts und links, einer für hinten rechts und links und einer für Center und Supwoofer.
Ich hab par Adapter auch mein Headset drann, aber wenn ich auf 7.1 Umstelle, bekommt es einfach nur die gleichen Signale, wie die beiden vorderen.

/EDIT: naja, ich brauch 7.1 nicht wirklich. Dann benutze ich eben mein altes 2.1 System für Bass (der vom 5.1 kann da nicht ganz mithalten...)


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Ja ne, das ist ja auch ein Stereo-Headset -.-
7.1 bedeutet einfach nur, dass es 7.1-Systeme unterstützt, das hier zum Beispiel (*g*). Dass dein Stereo-Headset nur Stereo unterstützt, ist doch wohl klar...


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Ja schon, also sind es 2 Lautsprecher (nur eben kleine), die ich zusätzlich zum 5.1 System drann gemacht hab.
Ich versuch jetzt nicht auf nem Headset alleine 7.1 Sound einzustellen...

/EDIT: Was soll man mit so einem Billigsoundsystem...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ja ne, das ist ja auch ein Stereo-Headset -.-
> 7.1 bedeutet einfach nur, dass es 7.1-Systeme unterstützt, das hier zum Beispiel (*g*). Dass dein Stereo-Headset nur Stereo unterstützt, ist doch wohl klar...




Ist ja wie geschenkt der Preis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

Wow, die HD4830 hat mehr Leistung als erwartet. Die Crysis Single-Player Demo läuft mit allem auf High bei 2GB Ram/E2200@2,6Ghz und 1280x1024 absolut flüssig, nicht ein Ruckler.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Ist die nicht laut?

PS: Installiere grad Diablo II ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. März 2009)

Denkt ihr ich schaffs mit einem Arm ein Mb einzubauen? Der andere ist gebrochen...


----------



## painschkes (29. März 2009)

_Wenn du langsam an die Sache rangehst sicherlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du langsam an die Sache rangehst sicherlich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, danke^^ 
Muss demnächst einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

Oh Hans, wie haste das geschafft?

Ja, auch gute Besserung von mir. Mit einer Hand könnte das aber schwer werden. Bei einem teuren Mainboard würde ich es eher nicht riskieren.





Soramac schrieb:


> Ist die nicht laut?



Ich hab die HIS, _nicht_ die IceQ-Version, und die Karte ist beinahe lautlos. Da ist die Festplatte (WD Caviar) lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Oh Hans, wie haste das geschafft?
> 
> Ja, auch gute Besserung von mir. Mit einer Hand könnte das aber schwer werden. Bei einem teuren Mainboard würde ich es eher nicht riskieren.


Hingefallen, wollt mich abstützen und hab daneben gegriffen... 

100 Euro MB, naja muss mal schauen, entweder versuch ichs selber, oder ich frag einen Kumpel.


----------



## EspCap (29. März 2009)

Mach es lieber nicht selber, stell ich mir mit einem Arm nicht so einfach vor ^^
Und bevor dus fallen lässt oder so...
Und auch gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Ich hab auch ma wieder ne Frage...hab hier nen Haufen ordentlich großer Videos aufer Festplatte liegen, allesamt im .avi-Format bzw. Container. Allerdings spielt VLC des nicht ab...was tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

DivX oder PowerDVD versuchen.

Ansonsten bei free-codecs.com nach dem passenden Codec suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Okay, hab jetzt Vista Ultimate.

32 bit, ist es ein Unterschied zu 64bit?


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

japp, und zwar im negativen Sinne.

Spiele werden langsamer laufen, RAM-Last wird steigen. Einziger Vorteil für Spiele ist DX10.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Wieso?

Manche sagen Vista ist besser als XP ;p


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Manche sagen Vista ist besser als XP ;p


Manche sagen auch, dass Kennedy noch lebt, Hitler auf ner Raumbasis rumfliegt und auf sein Comeback wartet und dass Bielefeld existiert. Stimmt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Ihr macht mir Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Manche sagen Vista ist besser als XP ;p


Naja Die xp 64 Version kannst du dir auf gut Deutsch in den Arsch schieben. Treiber sind oft buggy.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

aber es ging ja darum, dass er von XP zu Vista wechselt. Und da ist Fakt, dass die Systemlast merklich ansteigen wird, ergo laufen Spiele langsamer.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Ich habe schon mehrere Tests gesehen, wo spiele unter Vista schneller als unter XP laufen.
Außerdem ist die Last nichtmal so viel höher, Vista verteilt nur den Arbeitsspeicher anders:
ein Programm bekommt z.B. mehr zugewiesen, als eigendlich nötig wäre (wenn man gneug Speicher hat, mein Bruder hat gerademal 1GB und bei ihm braucht Vista "nur" ca 600mb Ram, ich hab 4GB und davon sind nach dem Hochfahren schon 1100mb belegt), damit es schneller startet. Wird der "nnötig" verteilte Speicher von einer anderen Anwendung gebraucht, dann wird der wieder freigegeben.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Habe so eben Vista Ultimate 32bit installiert und es gab keine Probleme. Es wurde alles perfekt von XP übertragen, alle Spiele laufen problemlos. Sehe da keine Bedenken sich Vista zuzulegen.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2009)

Ich persönlich finde Vista auch besser, aber wenn man jetzt noch XP hat, ist es vielleicht besser, man wartet auf Windows7.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Weiß jemand, wie man die Zustimmung entfernt, wenn man jedesmal ein Programm öffnet?


----------



## Wagga (29. März 2009)

Ich werde Windows VISTA überspringen, nach dem ich mir einen neuen Brenner anschaffte!
Da weder VISTA noch 7 meinen LG 4167 DL10 erkennen will!
Ich hätte ja eine VISTA HP 32 bit Upgrade zur Verfügung aber ich verzichte darauf, da ich doch ab und zu den Brenner brauche!
Allein muss ich die Software ( 90% auf CD/DVD) installieren!
weder Lesen noch Brennen lässt VISTA zu.
Alle Treiber + Updates natürlich installiert!
Aber lassen wir das, ich warte einfach bis dieser verreckt und dann gibt´s einen neuen!

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man die Zustimmung entfernt, wenn man jedesmal ein Programm öffnet?


Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig [Enter]

Im Register "Tools" auf "Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktivieren" gehen (anklicken). Dann unten rechts auf "Starten"

Rechner neu starten, fertig.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Anscheinend bin ich zu blöd bei Vista ausführen zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs.

Aber irgendwie ist bei dir Schrift so etwas verblassend so etwa, was das bei Euch auch?


----------



## Falathrim (29. März 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich immer derbe angetörnt, wenn ich Dagonzos Internetleitung sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will auch sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. März 2009)

in WAR kann ich nurnoch mit einem Charakter einloggen, bei allen anderen lauf ich 2sek und bekomm dann einen "ctd" wie es im WAR-Jargon wohl gerne gennant wird.
Sprich - WAR beendet sich, mich hauts auf den Desktop. Fehlermeldung bekomm ich keine, das ganze unter (jetzt wieder) WinXP. Das Spiel wurde neu installiert (von DVD, nicht geladen). Mit den einen Charakter gehts auch wunderbar, mit anderen überhaupt nicht.

Der Support hat meine Charaktere wohl in ein anderes Gebiet verschoben, jetzt komm ich aber garnichtmehr rein, soll heißen, mich hauts schon beim Lade-Screen raus.

edit: Hab erneut mit dem Support gesprochen, jetzt klappts. (musste ein paar Sachen löschen und dann nochmal patchen)


----------



## Undeadmaster (30. März 2009)

was musstest du löschen?


----------



## Asoriel (30. März 2009)

Ich poste dir einfach mal, was per E-Mail kam.



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten, konnten Sie jedoch im Spiel leider nicht erreichen.
> Um Ihr Problem zu beheben, ist ein vollständiger Reset der Benutzeroberfläche nötig. Dadurch werden alle Einstellungen auf Standard zurückgesetzt.
> ...


----------



## Undeadmaster (30. März 2009)

ah ok danke, hab nämlich das selbe problem ^^ werde das glatt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich immer derbe angetörnt, wenn ich Dagonzos Internetleitung sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja eigentlich habe ich diese Leitung nur Not gedrungen. 
Fernsehen über DVB-T funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht. Für Kabel verlegen hätte ich alles selbst bezahlen müssen (ca. 1500€ Kosten). Blieb also nur noch T-Home. 
Auch wenn es nicht gerade das günstigste ist, aber das einzig akzeptable. Der Upload ist allerdings mehr als nice. In wenigen Sekunden mal 50MB hochladen, das hat schon was. Und den Download, naja man nutzt das eh kaum aus. Meist sind die Gegenstellen zu schwach auf der Brust^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wenn speedtest mal wieder lagt rockt mein DL-Speed dicch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2009)

Hehe gz^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2009)

Ach was...naja es ist einfach sehr nice anzuschauen, 36k speed...das mans kaum ausnutzt ist klar..aber wenn ich mal ne eigene Wohnung hab will ich das mal für öhhh...LEGALE RS-Uploads ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (30. März 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so ne kleine Frage am rande,die ich zwar eigendlich ins "Gott & die Welt"- Forum reingeschrieben habe,hier jedoch warscheinlich besser aufgehoben wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 


> Moin Moin wink.gif
> 
> Also,ich war heute früh mal wieder im Media Markt und kaufte mir mal wieder Druckerpatronen,wo ich den genannten Warhammerteil relativ günstig sah.Es kam mir sehr gelegen,da wir bald mit ner Rollenspielgilde fusionieren.Also wollte ich mich etwas über das Rollenspiel informieren.
> 
> ...




Würde mich über Hilfe freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. März 2009)

Tut mir Leid das sagen zu müssen, aber die Karte ist weit unter den Anforderungen. Die 6800 war ihrerzeit eine Oberklassekarte (Eben die X800-Klasse) während die 7200 eine Officekarte ist, also nicht annähernd zum Spielen vorgesehen :/


----------



## Mikroflame (30. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid das sagen zu müssen, aber die Karte ist weit unter den Anforderungen. Die 6800 war ihrerzeit eine Oberklassekarte (Eben die X800-Klasse) während die 7200 eine Officekarte ist, also nicht annähernd zum Spielen vorgesehen :/


Nunja,jedoch läuft Warhammer online relativ gut mit 20-30 fps damit und ich denke mal,dass es bei Mark of Chaos so viel schlechter laufen würde.
Kennst du den wenigstens einen Work arround ,um die Fehlermeldung zu umgehen,damit man wenigstens ins Spiel kommt?
Eigendlich lasse ich ziemlich ungerne was im Regal verstauben^^


----------



## Undeadmaster (31. März 2009)

hmm mir würde jetztt nichts dazu einfallen ausser ne neue Grafikkarte anzuschaffen. Es ist nunmal so das wenn du diese Fehlermeldung umgehen willst was in den datein vom Spiel ändern müsstest.
evtl. goggle benutzen gibt vllt. nen patch oder so etwas.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. März 2009)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> hmm mir würde jetztt nichts dazu einfallen ausser ne neue Grafikkarte anzuschaffen. Es ist nunmal so das wenn du diese Fehlermeldung umgehen willst was in den datein vom Spiel ändern müsstest.
> evtl. goggle benutzen gibt vllt. nen patch oder so etwas.



In nen Laptop kann man blos leider schlecht was neues einbauen ;(

Hab bevor ich gefragt hatte die ersten 10 Seiten mit allen möglichen Stichwörtern auf Google abgesucht,bin jedoch nicht fündig geworden.
Sollte jemand trotzdem eine lösung kennen..Immer her damit^^


----------



## poTTo (31. März 2009)

wenn die 7200er in einem Notebook verbaut ist, tja... dann verkauf es und leg ein ordentliches Book zu. Und nicht immer so ein Qualitätsmüll der nur für Office zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. März 2009)

Hatte eigendlich auch einen besseren gekauft.Die geschichte,wie es zu dem mist hier gekommen ist,spar ich mir lieber.Ist viel zu lang^^

Trotzdem,ergendwie muss man dies ja umgehen können,denn WAR läuft relativ gut mit konstanten 30 fps bei schlachten von etwa 2 ordnungs- und 2 Zerstörungskriegstrupps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:
Da bald die Preise billiger werden,wollte ich noch etwas mit einem neuen PC warten.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Tag Leute, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

Wo steck ich diese Soundkarte, die heute ankam rein? Ich dachte im zweiten Bild ganz oben ist das kleine Ding da rein. Ist das richtig? Wo PCIE1 steht

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=3...8dVsMKuR6ue.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=3...MC3pE0OV6DO.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=3...82UvE0dELQr.JPG


----------



## poTTo (31. März 2009)

korrekt, kommt oben in den PCIex rein. Passt ja auch nur da rein ^^


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Ich kriegs aber net rein, neben dem ding ist von AMD son Teil drauf, hab versucht das abzuziehen, man könnt es mit etwas mehr Kraft, aber darf man das?

http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0635v.jpg

Das AMD stört, ich kann die net reinstecken, weil das im Weg steht.


----------



## poTTo (31. März 2009)

ne, das darfste leider nicht abmachen, ist der Chipsatz-Kühlkörper. D.h du musst dir eine AGP Soundkarte zulegen. Also der Platz ist echt unpassend PCIex -.- Ist das ein "Asrock" Board ?!?!


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Gewalt ist die beste Lösung ;p

Wennde Beweis haben willst, kann ich nen Foto machen, aber der Kühler hat jetzt 0cm abstand zur Grafikkarte. Ist das gut?


----------



## Kaldreth (31. März 2009)

Ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage zu PC Gehäusen! 

Werde mir in baldiger Zukunft (wollte noch die neue Graka Generation von Nvidia abwarten) einen neuen PC aus dem Sticky zusammen bauen. Ich hab aber noch ne Frage zu den Gehäusen. Und zwar hätte ich ganz gerne eines, welches möglichst alles was in der Regel vorne vor dem PC ist oben drauf hat, bis auf DVD Laufwerke. Also USB Anschlüsse, Netzschalter usw., dass wäre einfach bequemer. Gibt es sowas? Muss man auf bestimmte Dinge beim Kauf von Gehäusen achten? Die Optik ist mir relativ Hupe! Sollte möglichst schwarz sein... 

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung?
DANKE!


----------



## poTTo (31. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gewalt ist die beste Lösung ;p
> 
> Wennde Beweis haben willst, kann ich nen Foto machen, aber der Kühler hat jetzt 0cm abstand zur Grafikkarte. Ist das gut?



musst aufpassen, ist halt doof wenn der Kühler eine Leiterbahn berührt, dann gibts irgendwann evtl. einen Kurzschluss. Naja und nicht vergessen, der Kühler kühlt deinen chipsatz, ergo er wird sehr warm. Kann gutgehen, kann aber auch nicht. Merkste dann wenn die Kiste abraucht ^^

Ich würds wohl anfangs auch machen, aber irgendwie würd ich immer auf nummer sicher gehen, poste mal ein foto, will ich mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Kaldreth :

schau mal bei www.case-king.de rein

die haben eigtl. alles an Gehäusen am Start.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Meinst ddas jetzt im Ernst?

Was soll ich den anders tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

naja, du kannst den Kühler auch abmachen, das ist nicht das Problem. Dazu einfach die Pushpins an der Rückseite des Mainboards zusammendrücken und die Stifte rausziehen, schon haste ihn in der Hand.
So, das wäre der unproblematische Teil. Das kritische an der Sache ist die Temperatur. Das Ding wird dir ohne Kühler sehr schnell abrauche, ergo kannst du bald dein Mainboard tauschen. Der Kühlkörper sollte auf jeden Fall an seinem Platz bleiben. 

Gerade aus diesem Grund misst man in aller Regel vor einem Kauf mal nach, aber bekanntlich lernt man aus Fehlern

Das Mainboard sieht mir sehr nach AsRock aus (Farbe+Beschriftung), die sind eh nicht gerade für ein gutes Layout bekannt. Naja, kleiner Preis - kleine Leistung. (Wobei es durchaus taugliche gibt).

Lösung würde eventuell ein neuer Chipsatzkühler verschaffen. Mit dem hier KLICK sollte es (nach Augenmaß) gehen. Mess aber davor nach!
Ansonsten zu alternate.de => Cooling => Zubehör => Chipsatzkühler suchen und einen passenden finden.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Meinste das könnte so jetzt kritisch werden, wenn die Soundkarte wenn net mal 1millimeter Abstand an dem Kühler hängt. Es ging halt net anders.

Der Sound ist einfach deutlich 200% besser, werde traurig, wenn dadurch irgendwie die Soundkarte+Mainboard kaputt gehen würde.

Aber verstehe den Kühler net du mir gepostet hast. Wie soll man den drann machen, bzw. da ist doch noch ein andrer drauf, son Fetter.

bzw: man hört Töne die man noch nie gehört hat.


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> bzw: man hört Töne die man noch nie gehört hat.



Genau das hab ich dir gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, wenn du den Kühler nicht verschoben hast macht es nichts, dann geht das klar. Wenn der Rand der Platine ein wenig Kontakt zum Kühler hat sollte das nichts machen, da dort keine Leiterbahnen verlaufen. 

Wenn der Kühler aber verschoben ist, ist es ungut.

Was ich dir gepostet habe ist eine simple Konstruktion. Das quadratische graue ist nicht der Kühler, sondern nur die Halterung. Über die Heatpipe wird die Hitze nach oben an die Lamellen (von dir so lieb "son Fetter" genannt) abgeleitet. Durch den Kühler solltest du aber ein wenig mehr Platz haben. Wenn du dir das mittlere Bild bei alternate anschaust, kannst du das Profil sehen. Wenn du den Kühlkörper also zur Mitte drehst, in Richtung Ram-Riegel/Vorderseite des PCs, hast du da nur die flache Platte auf dem Chipsatz, und über diese Platte sollte die Soundkarte passen.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. März 2009)

Hört sich echt interessant an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir wer eine gute Soundkarte (Nix über 100€) empfehlen? Will auch Töne hören, die ich noch nie gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Du brauchst auch ein entsprechendes Soundsystem. Ansonsten eine Creative SB X-Fi Titanium/Extreme Music/Gamer


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Was ich aber noch dazu sagen muss, die Musikdatei brauch eine gute qualität. Wenn man jetzt so manche YouTube Lieder sich anhört... mehr stumpfe Bässe und rauschen als richtige Musik.

Aber da hört sich jetzt auch Robbi Williams an wie richtige Musik oder was es da alles gibt ;p

PS: Manchmal geht die Musik automatisch leiser und lauter obwohl Ich nichts mache. Weiß jemand wieso? ^^ Hatte das schon davor


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ich aber noch dazu sagen muss, die Musikdatei brauch eine gute qualität. Wenn man jetzt so manche YouTube Lieder sich anhört... mehr stumpfe Bässe und rauschen als richtige Musik.
> 
> Aber da hört sich jetzt auch Robbi Williams an wie richtige Musik oder was es da alles gibt ;p
> 
> PS: Manchmal geht die Musik automatisch leiser und lauter obwohl Ich nichts mache. Weiß jemand wieso? ^^ Hatte das schon davor


Keine Ahnung mir ist neulich nur auf gefallen, dass bei youtube videos oft der erste Ton ziemlich laut und der Rest normal laut gespielt wird. Hab sowas nie feststellen können bevor ich das z-5500 hatte. Vlt. liegts an dem Dekodierer.


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2009)

Beim Thema Soundkarte, wenn ich mein Headset über USB anschliess geht der Ton ja automatisch über Onboard, oder?
Oder könnte man dann irgendwie einstellen dass er über die Karte laufen soll?
Und noch was anderes, ich suche ein Notebookkühlpad für mein Laptop (16,4"), kann mir jemand eins empfehlen?
Ich dachte an das oder das hier, aber vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch auch ein anderes gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Naja, wenn du über die Soundkarte anschließt und die Onboardkarte deaktivierst wird das gehen. Aber wenn du an Anschlüsse der nicht deaktivierten Onboardsoundkarte das Headset anschließt, geht das Signal natürlich zu der hin und wird verarbeitet.

EDIT: 
Ups, nicht richtig gelesen. Müsste über die Soundkarte gehen und nicht über Onboard, ist ja dann der primäre bzw. hoffentlich der einzige Soundtreiber


----------



## Wagga (31. März 2009)

Kannst da denke ich eigentlich nichts falsch machen!
Nimm das was dir eher zusagt!
Pearl bietet da auch noch welche!
Achtung: Versandkosten 3,90 €!
Das hättest du bei Amazon nicht!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

direkt kenn' ich keins von den beiden, allerdings ist Zalman eine renomierte (und sehr gute) Firma, wo du wirklich Qualität bekommst.

Die meinsten USB-Headsets haben eine Soundkarte integriert. Wenn du aber den Sound über deine Soundkarte hören möchtest, musst du sie in den USB-Stecker der Karte stecken falls vorhanden.


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2009)

Ok, dann kauf ich mir wohl ne Sounkarte mit USB-Anschluss wenn ich mal wieder übriges Geld dafür hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann werd ich wohl das von Zalman nehmen, bzw noch bei Pearl schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find mit dem Gitter sieht das auch deutlich besser aus als das mit den 4 Lüftern.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung mir ist neulich nur auf gefallen, dass bei youtube videos oft der erste Ton ziemlich laut und der Rest normal laut gespielt wird. Hab sowas nie feststellen können bevor ich das z-5500 hatte. Vlt. liegts an dem Dekodierer.




Was für ein Effect Einstellung hast du?


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Yeah grad gekauft Enermax MODU82+ 625W (3x PCIe, Kabel-Management) & Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 DHX Kit (TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX)?

Für schlappe 197,84 € Yeeehah nächsten Monat eventuell (vorher werd i nochmal abchecken welche i dann nun doch nehme) Palit GTX260 Sonic 216SP (Retail, TV-Out, 2x DVI)? &  Samsung HD753LJ 750 GB (SpinPoint F1 DT)?

Jaa i freu mich schon da drauf sobald NT & RAM da sind wieder zu zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

ich würde zuerst die Grafikkarte kaufen, da du mit der einen deutlichen Leistungsschub merken wirst


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Nee würde ich net da mein altes Netzteil die Graka  net aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hab des schon mit nem Arbeitskollegen abgekaut der sich richtig gut mit Hardware auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also keine Sorge Schon gut durchdacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

Ich dachte, du hättest das Enermax gekauft und schwankst, ob es nächsten Monat die Grafikkarte oder die Festplatte werden soll?


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Nee NT & RAM zusammen gekauft  & nächsten Monat GraKa & FP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja zwischendurch werden noch en paar Gehäuselüfter gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

die kosten ja quasi nix.

Es ist ja weithin bekannt, dass Scythe z.T. extreme Lüfter baut, man schaue sich nur mal Scythe Orochi und Mugen an, beide in der 1kg-Klasse, der Orochi wiegt sogar 1,2kg. Aber der auf der CeBit gezeigte Scythe "Godhand" übertrifft alles! Sowas habt Ihr noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

löööööööööl *augenrauskullern*


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

bin mal auf den ersten Testbericht von eiskaltmacher.de gespannt


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Nicht mehr ästhetisch find ich...und einfach zu groß...aber die Kühlung ist sicher der Wahnsinn O.O


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2009)

muss ja nicht in ein Gehäuse mit Fenster.


hmm...der muss in garkein Gehäuse, wo soll der eigentlich reinpassen? Naja, bald braucht man keine Wasserkühlung mehr, wobei das Niveau erreicht man schon mit Kühlern à la Mugen, Orochi, Zalman 9700, Noctua NH-U12P etc.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

so bin mal pennen ...bye bye ... Nachti Leutz man liest sich morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2009)

Naja ich überleg trotzdem ob ich mir, sollte ich endlich mal nen Job suchen *hüstel*, ne WaKü einbauen sollte. Die Kühlung bleibt denke ich konstanter, sodass OC im Sommer einfacher wird...und es hat in einem Gehäuse mit Fenster einfach derbe Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. April 2009)

als Einstiegs-Wasserkühlung soll die Zalman-Reserator ganz anständig sein was man so hört. Da würde ich vielleicht mal bei eiskaltmacher.de vorbeischauen. Ansonsten könnte auch der Thermaltake Xpressar RCS100 interessant sein.

Du musst aber denken: Für 60€ bekommst du einen absoluten High-End Luftkühler, bei 200€ bist du bei Wasserkühlung erst bei den günstigen. Außerdem hast du oft außerhalb des PCs noch einen Teil der WaKü was den PC - gerade bei LANs - etwas unportabel macht.

Außerdem: Ob ich (beim Scythe Mugen2) im Sommer nun 45 oder 47°C (OC auf ~3,3Ghz unter Last) hab ist auch egal.


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2009)

Hm, ich war gerade bei nem Kumpel, der seit kurzem 2 Monitore angeschlossen hat (an einer HD4870), und bei dem flackern (seit er 2 angeschlossen hat) beide Monitor ziemlich wenn er bestimmte Spiele im Vollbildmodus anhat (bei Guild Wars flackert es furchtbar, bei Crysis dagegen nur kurz am Anfang)...
Treiber sind aktuell, hat jemand eine Idee was da das Problem sein könnte?
Der eine Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 2243NW, der andere irgendein LG.

Und wenn ich das so sehe, ich glaube ich brauche einen neuen CPU Lüfter...
Mein E8400 ist mit dem Boxedkühler unter Vollast ohne OC schon bei 60 °C ^^


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Naja Sebi wo du Recht hast hast du Recht...wobei der Stylefaktor natürlich einfach höher ist bei WaKü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Esp:
Boxed-Kühler und welche von Zalman oder so sind natürlich ein massiver Unterschied. Der Mugen2 ist einfach ne andere Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das so sehe, ich glaube ich brauche einen neuen CPU Lüfter...
> Mein E8400 ist mit dem Boxedkühler unter Vollast ohne OC schon bei 60 °C ^^



Und du darfst nicht vergessen, dass ein Quadcore nochmal wärmer ist. Zudem ist der Mugen bei der Kühlleistung nicht hörbar, der Boxed aber ziemlich sicher.

Wenn du aber mit dem Boxed unter Last auf 60°C kommst ist das in Ordnung. Viel Raum für OC ist dann natürlich nichtmehr, aber du kannst sicher sein, dass ein Boxed-Lüfter mit der CPU zurecht kommt.

Außerdem kannst du einen 50€-Lüfter nicht mit einem für ca. 10€ vergleichen.


Falathrim die Kompressorkühlung die ich oben gepostet habe kommt von der Optik doch sehr nah an eine Wasserkühlung ran, meinst nicht auch?


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2009)

Japp, das ist natürlich klar, aber solang ich noch nicht übertakte tuts mir der auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dann Spiele rauskommen die mit dem nicht mehr gescheit läuft kann ich immer noch übertakten bis ich mir was neues zulegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. April 2009)

Also der Kühler würde gar nicht ein mein Gehäuse passen, selbst beim Zalman wurds eng!
Sieht aber echt nice aus!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## pampam (1. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Also der Kühler würde gar nicht ein mein Gehäuse passen, selbst beim Zalman wurds eng!
> Sieht aber echt nice aus!
> MFG,Wagga



Wenn du den nicht mit Stahlseilen befetigst, reist er dir eh dein mainboard raus, da ist nicht viel mit Gehäuse^^


----------



## Dagonzo (1. April 2009)

Naja sowas ist sicherlich nicht die Zukunft.

Echte Innovationen verspreche ich mir da eher von "Isoskin"
http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g...ung_pc-luefter/

oder Kühlung mit "Ionenwinden"
http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g...d_chipkuehlung/

Wenn das mal richtig funktioniert, dass wäre schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Das erste find ich ja mal hochspannend. Ich glaube nicht dass man damit ganz auf aktive Kühlsysteme erzichten kann, aber man würde mit deutlich weniger Lüftern auskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. April 2009)

wow, hört sich echt spannend an. Ist schon von 2007, vielleicht kommen da bald neue Infos raus, wer weiß.

pampam die Kühler musst du nicht mit Stahlseilen befestigen. Der Mugen 1 (welchen ich auch noch hier hab) wiegt ca. 1kg. Da hast du so eine Art Platte dabei mit der du den Kühler auf das Mainboard schraubst. Dadurch verteilt sich das Gewicht, das ist schon durchdacht. Ebenso beim Scythe Orochi, welcher mit 1,2kg wohl der schwerste Kühler am Markt sein dürfte. Der Orochi und der Mugen haben die selbe Backplate, der Mugen2 wiegt nurnoch ca. 800g bei mehr Leistung.

Der irre große Godhand soll angeblich auch nur ein knappes Kilo wiegen, sollte also kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## pampam (1. April 2009)

War ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Schon klar, dass es irgendwie gehen muss, wenn sowas verkauft wird.
Aber wird es wird Zeit, dass was neues kommt... sonst kommen wir (irgendwann) noch bei 5kg-Kühlern an^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

naja, die Kühler die ~1kg auf die Waage bringen sind auch recht große Vertreter ihres Fachs.

Außerdem hört sich die Folie, welche Dagonzo gepostet hat, recht spannend an. Wenn man die unter einen Lüfter klebt, also als WLP-Ersatz, könnte das richtig was hermachen.

Lüfter, zumindest am Gehäuse, wird man aber trotzdem brauchen, sonst kommts zu einem Hitzestau. Wenn ein Gehäuse anständig durchlüftet ist, macht das einen frappierenden Unterschied zu einem mit schlechtem oder gar ganz ohne Airflow.


Ich glaub eh, dass man mehr in die Richtung gehen wird, dass Bauteile effizienter werden und nicht immer noch größere Kühler auf den Markt geworfen werden. Oder eben diese Folie.


----------



## painschkes (2. April 2009)

_*Trommelwirbel* 


Schaut mal  HIER!  und  HIER! 

*Trommelwirbel zuende*_


----------



## painschkes (2. April 2009)

_/Doppelpost.. -.-_


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

du bist doch eine Wutz! Jetzt wollte ich im Moment schreiben, dass die neuen Karten da sind, und du bist schneller! Argh

Naja, die Preise sind human, jetzt bin ich mal auf erste Eindrücke gespannt.


----------



## poTTo (2. April 2009)

und preislich noch human, da haste recht. Vor allem schön angeglichen haben sich NV & ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*

oO, die haben ja RAM bis zum Umfallen...*1792 MB*....hm und ich seh jetzt schon die Threads die da lauten werden "_Neue Graka aber nur noch 2,2GB RAM, warum ich habe doch ein 4GB Kit_" jedenfalls die Jungs die mit einem 32Bit OS unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

ja, das hat mich doch auch schwer gewundert. Und das bei einer Single-GPU Karte! So viel Speicher gabs noch nie!


----------



## poTTo (2. April 2009)

ich poker jetzt mal ein wenig höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die 275er als X2 mit 3,5GB RAM *hust* oder die normale 275er mit 1,7GB im SLI Verbund *oO*


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

naja, aktuell am meisten VRam kann man durch 2x 4870x2 bekommen, das sind dann 4GB Video-Ram. Das bekommt man selbst mit den (aktuell erhältlichen) G200-Chips nicht hin.


----------



## poTTo (2. April 2009)

jop, da hat ATI mit 2GB die Nase vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mein die 300MB mehr oder weniger, pffff... ich glaub das merkt eh keine Sau *hehe*


----------



## painschkes (2. April 2009)

_So , Sticky ist erstmal überarbeitet - hoffe ist okay so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

wird gleich mal unter die Lupe genommen



poTTo mir ist eben eingefallen, dass man die GTX275 auch im Tri-SLI betreiben kann, wodurch man dann auf sage und schreibe 5376MB Videospeicher kommen würde!


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Wow, echt fett das Ganze. Aber ich warte trotzdem lieber auf Benchmarks, bevor ich mich da großartig kümmere. 1800 MB VRAM sind zwar fett, aber wenn der Chip nicht derbe abgeht bringen die auch nix. Die Preise sind aber echt human...

EDIT:
Die Grobwerte der GTX275 sind aber echt der Hammer. 448-Bit-Interface und 240 Streamprozessoren sind einfach mal krass o.o Aber mich stört, dass es immer noch GDDR3 ist, damit kann AMD/Ati noch einiges aufholen...wird spannend.


----------



## Rethelion (2. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wird gleich mal unter die Lupe genommen
> 
> 
> 
> poTTo mir ist eben eingefallen, dass man die GTX275 auch im Tri-SLI betreiben kann, wodurch man dann auf sage und schreibe 5376MB Videospeicher kommen würde!



Man könnte doch eigtl auch 4x4870X2 auf einem 790FX Board verbauen,oder?


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

4? Gibts es QuadSLI überhaupt schon?
Aber mal ehrlich, in der Realität wird das keiner haben, weil man es einfach absolut nicht braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

nein Rethelion das geht nicht. Das z.Z. maximal mögliche sind 4 GPUs (begrenzt durch Treiber). Da eine 4870x2 aber schon aus 2 "zusammengeklebten" HD4870 besteht, hast du mit 2 HD4870x2 quasi schon 4 Grafikkarten. 
Ob du 4x HD4870 oder 2x HD4870x2 einbaust ist da egal, mehr geht nicht. Egal ob Nvidia oder ATI.

@EspCap: Laut eigener Aussage betreibt Nirada ein Quad-Crossfire System mit 2x HD4870x2.

Der X58-Chipsatz bzw. manche Mainboards die damit bestückt sind unterstützen auch Quad-SLI/Crossfire. Die günstigsten Boards welche das können sind aber sicherlich die AM3 790FX Boards. 

Nur frag ich mich nach dem Sinn. Lieber nochmal 1-2 PCI-Ex1 mehr als 4xPCI-E x16.


----------



## painschkes (2. April 2009)

_Und was sagst zum Sticky Asori? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

Ja, das mit Nira wusste ich, ich dachte bei QuadSLI eher an 4 Karten, nicht 4 GPUs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber schon 2x die HD4870x2 ist imho vielleicht nice to have, aber sicherlich nicht notwendig. Ich denke ich lehne mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage dass es aktuell kein Spiel gibt das mit einer HD4870x2 auf höchsten Details ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. April 2009)

Schade das wär doch was gewesen.
4x4870X2 + 1600Watt-Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

Sticky ist natürlich klasse geworden painschkes, keine Frage

EspCap DOCH es gibt Spiele, welche mit der 4870x2 ruckeln. Ich brauch nur bei Crysis AA voll aufzudrehen und schon hab ich das Geruckel. Das ganze aber bei einer Auflösung von 3840x1024, also nicht wirklich verwunderlich. Unter normalen Umständen bekommt man aber sicherlich kein Ruckeln zustande, selbst Crysis läuft auf besagter Auflösung mit High/Very High flüssig. (Wenn AA aus ist bzw. nur auf 2x)


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

3840x1024?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist das ein Beamer? Edit: Ok, vermutlich sinds 3 TFTs, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, AA ist immer so ne Sache, die ich ehrlich gesagt für relativ überflüssig hab... Jedenfalls besonders hohes AA.
Ich hab bei Crysis auf 2x AA, wenn ich auf das höchste (16Q war das glaub, ne weile nicht gespielt) stelle habe ich ca 1 FPS, sehe aber eigentlich kaum einen Unterschied in der Kantenglättung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

das sind 3x19" mit je 1280x1024. 

Kantenglättung...naja, das kommt auf das Spiel an. Zum Beispiel bei Crysis sieht es ohne auch nicht übel aus, bei WAR ist es ohne AA aber nicht so toll. Und zwischen 2x und ohne AA sieht man auch kaum einen Unterschied, daher hab ich es bei Crysis aus.

Da ich aber Crysis eh so gut wie garnicht spiele erübrigt sich das Problem für mich WAR läuft auch mit 8xAA flüssig, selbst im Szenario. Im oRvR hab' ich die Zauber der anderen zurückgeschraubt dann liefs auch da flüssig (bis auf Serverlags)


----------



## Kaldreth (2. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So , Sticky ist erstmal überarbeitet - hoffe ist okay so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr schön danke!!!

Dann werd ich wohl noch die ersten Tests abwarten, mir nen passendes Gehäuse suchen und dann meine Steuerrückerstattung auf den Kopp hauen!


----------



## Wagga (2. April 2009)

Nett, aber ich bin noch mit meiner 4850 voll zufriede, ich spare lieber das Geld und warte auf die Karten 2010.
Bzw. wenn die FPS unter 30 fallen sollte (dauerhaft) auf Hoch!
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## minimitmit (2. April 2009)

mir wuerde die aktuelle grafik , d.h. in der zukunft auf mittel oder sowas eh reichen.
was will ich mit ultra-partikeleffekten und blabla???
das lenkt mich eh nur ab-.-
mal schaun, wie die 4890/ 275 noch im preis fallen werden


----------



## Wagga (2. April 2009)

Ne gute Grafik muss es schon sein!
z.B.: In WoW;
Also 30 am besten durchgehend 50 FPS müssens schon sein zu mindestens auf Mittel!
Auf 1680x1050!

CPU kann man notfalls noch letzte Reserven durch Übertaktung rausholen!
Ich denke das ein Upgrade erst 2010 fällig wird!
Meine Hand lege ich aber dafür nicht ins Feuer!
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## minimitmit (2. April 2009)

ich meinte dass doch so:
was heute hohe grafik ist, ist morgen niedrige / mittlere.
und die heutige reicht mir ja mal sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Wagga in WoW hat man nie gute Grafik. man hat nur ein flüssiges Spielvergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dein Rechner wird auf jeden Fall bis Anfang 2010 reichen, dann würd ich aber schon ne neue Grafikkarte reinpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

oder die Grafikkarte auch ein wenig übertakten.

Wagga welche 4850 hast du denn? (Hersteller)


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

Ich denke deine HD4850 wirds noch ne Weile tun, selbst meine 8800GT 1024MB schafft aktuell jedes Spiel auf maximalen Details (wobei Crysis dann ein wenig ruckelt) - AA mal ausgenommen, das geht nicht bei allen Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke ich werd mir gegen Ende des Jahres auch mal was neues anschaffen, aber dann auch gleich ne neue CPU und Mobo (die i7-Cores klingen einfach imba, was ich so les und hör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

naja, die 8800er, egal ob GT, GTS, GTX oder Ultra waren damals auch _die_ Karten schlechthin.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Das Lied hat ja schon was ;p http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8...feature=related

Was meint Ihr: Sollte man sich jetzt im Laufe der Zeit eher eine GTX 260 oder eine GTX 275 sich zulegen?


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Wagga hat eine Club3D-Karte (ohne OC laub ich) (Heilige Scheiße er hat sein System so oft gepostet dass ichs auswendig kann! o.0)
@Sora:
Naja, je nachdem wie dein Rechner aussieht...vielleicht spürst du ja keine Leistungssteigerung mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Ernst:
GTX275 ist wohl die Wahl der Stunde


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

Club3D... da kommen schlechte Erinerrungen hoch^^
Von denen sind mir mal 2 Grakas hintereinander durchgebrutzelt...


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Ach Leute was mir eben eingefallen ist.. heute ist Internet Reboot.. denkt dran.


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Bei nem Kumpel läuft die HD4850 OC seit ein paar Wochen/Monaten ohne Probleme. Und Schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Produktreihe. 
Wenn ich ne Radeon holen würde z.Z., wäre es sowieso eine HIS IceQ in irgendeiner Facon...sind einfach nach Tests und nach Kühlung das Beste was man bekommen kann...natürlich kostets ne Ecke mehr, aber das wärs mir wert.

EDIT:
Internet-Reboot? WTF?


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Jo...


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/04/01/...et-reboot-today
^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

Das mit dem Internet-Reboot ist wohl ein Aprilscherz und ihr seid denen auf dem Leim gegangen. Erstens würde das keinen Sinn machen, schon garnicht für 1 Minute. Aber spätestens als der Spezialist, welcher unbekannt bleiben will schrieb, dass man KEINE Internet-Aplikation offen haben dürfte...
Er meinte, schon eine große E-Mail würde seine Arbeiter bruzeln. Naja...

Wenn das Internet global auch nur für wenige Sekunden weg sein sollte würde das zu einem riesen Chaos führen, das ist sicher. Außerdem wäre die Meldung schon seit Wochen in den Nachrichten. Es wird also keinen Internetreboot geben.

Btw Soramac: Wenn wir gerade bei Filmmusik sind: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Soundtrack zu _"Requiem for a Dream_ das Lied, das am besten zu einem Film passt. Der Film ist eher wenig populär, aber absolut sehenswert. Hier der Link zum Lied: Klick

Edit: Ich installier eben die H.A.W.X.-Demo. Bin echt mal auf das Spiel und vor allem die Grafik gespannt. Bisher konnte ich mit Flugspielen nix anfangen, aber das soll ja revolutionär sein.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Das ist auch nett, kenn Ich. Hatte Shurrik in Part 2. 
Shurrik Level 60 Undead Rogue :/

Kann das sein das YouTube Soundprobleme hat?

Ich hör nur brummen von meinem Subwoofer, bei manchen Videos, wie bei diesem jetzt.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

Shurrik sagt mir nichts.

Sound hört sich bei mir (Unter Firefox) aber komplett normal an. Vllt. mal Stecker prüfen?


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2009)

HAWX ist toll, gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafik ist aber nicht soo der Hammer finde ich, Satelitenbilder mit mehr oder weniger guten 3D Objekten drauf...


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Irgendwie geht bei mir grad mit dem Sound wieder garnichts. War schon irgendwie am Anfang so, das manche Lieder auf einmal leise werden und auf einmal wieder lauter.. kA was da los ist.


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

Also prinzipiell gefällt mir HAWX, aber die Grafik ist echt nix besonders. 

Ansonsten für zwischendurch aber sicher spaßig, die Steuerung geht erstaunlich leicht von der Hand.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Leute was mir eben eingefallen ist.. heute ist Internet Reboot.. denkt dran.



Internet Reboot lol...wie bist du denn drauf?


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Internet Reboot lol...wie bist du denn drauf?




^^, scheiße irgendwie. Glaub irgendwas stimmt mit der Soundkarte net so richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die jetzt mal deinstalliert und jetzt ging alles wieder, normaler Sound, keine leise und laute Töne. Im Video funktoniret das Lied. Ich installiere es grad wieder.. hoffe es geht dann, kann es sein das die Soundkarte zu heiß wird? bzw.. kann man das irgendwo beobachten?


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

hast du die Soundkarte übertaktet?

Ich installier gerade Ubuntu, wollte mir das schon lange mal anschauen.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Bitte?


----------



## Asoriel (2. April 2009)

war Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bezweifel, dass die zu warm wird. Und nochmehr bezweifel ich, dass die Karte Temperatursensoren verbaut hat.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2009)

Also hab es jetzt nochmal neu installiert und muss jetzt so ein Treiber Upduate runterladen. Dauert 2 Stunden.. lass doch wohl über Nacht laufen.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass morgen alles Problemlos läuft.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

LINUX ROCKS...kurioser weise i fang mit ubuntu an und alle ziehen sie nach (i weiß das kommt mir nur so vor aber lustig is es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aja nach Ubuntu 8.10 user jetzt Linux MInt 6 User und der Umstieg war definitiv für mich besser...........gefällt mir vom optischen viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ich mag kein Linux... es ist so Zockerfeindlich -.-


----------



## Asoriel (3. April 2009)

Das Linux Mint sieht ja schick aus. Muss ich dann das ganze OS (Also Linux) nochmal neu installieren oder kann ich ein "Update" auf Mint machen?


----------



## EspCap (3. April 2009)

Hm, ich glaube das musst du komplett neu installieren.
Ubuntu ist ja ne ganz andere Revision und nicht nur irgendwie eine ältere Version von Mint.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2009)

Okay, Musik läuft jetzt alles sauber. Hatte gestern den falschen Modus eingestellt. Dafür heute Nacht 8 Stunden Treiber runtergeladen (nice Server...)


----------



## Asoriel (3. April 2009)

naja, wenigstens passts jetzt


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2009)

Passenger - I Die Slowly !!!


----------



## Dracun (3. April 2009)

komplett neu installn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja heute NT udn RAM angekommen gad eingebaut aber irgendwie muss i wat falsch gemacht haben ...(liegt wohl an den kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) naja statt zu starten piept er nur 1x lang piep, 3x kurz piep
hmm morgen in ruhe mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal hab irgendwat falsch angeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß dracun


----------



## Wagga (3. April 2009)

Nochmals Mobo-Handbuch checken und vergleichen!
Evtl. die dt. version als PDF downloaden!

Aber ohne Kopfschmerzen, liegt wohl am Wetter, gute Besserung!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2009)

_Wer´s noch nicht gesehn hat :-)

 4890 vs. 275 

_


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2009)

Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung wie man den 3DMARK06 auf Windows7 zum laufen bringt?
Wenn auf Run 3DMark klicke lädt er erst und danach bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung mit IDirect3DDevice9:resent failed.
Jetzt habe ich DirectX9 nachinstalliert aber passiert immer noch dasselbe


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

das Problem hatte ich auch, irgendwie hab ich es dann auch zum laufen bekommen, aber frag nicht wie. Da musst am besten mal die Fehlermeldung googlen, das hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2009)

Unity Media ist auch der letzte Sauladen.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

warum das? Ein paar Infos wären nett.

Edit: Ist das nicht dieser Billig-DSL Anbieter?


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2009)

Erstens wir hatten einen Termin zwischen 16:00 und 18:00 und die kamen nicht. Erst um 21:00 und dann bräuchten sie 2 Stunden dafür, also bis 23:00 unter der Woche. Wer liegt denn da noch nicht im Bett?

Termin verschoben, dann sollten sie mein Vater anrufen, das der von der Arbeit nachhause kommt und zuschaut und fragt was die machen. Haben se nicht gemacht, standen dann einfach vor der Tür und meine Mutter war nur da und Ich kenn mich da selbst auch nicht so aus und deshalb nutzen die natürlich die Unwissenheit von Hausfrauen aus, alles schnell zu erklären und zu  machen und waren in weniger 1 Stunde fertig.. vorhinn hieß es doch 2 Stunden?

Dann sollten sie ein TV Resiver anschließen und lagen die Verpackung nur auf den Tisch und sagten, schließen sie den in 1 Stunde an, dann wird er freigeschaltet und auf einmal waren sie Weg. Schade das mein Vater net da war.. so schnell wären se nicht weg gewesen. Dann sagten sie, man kann überall ins Internet. Sicher.. ich geh mit W-Lan ins Internet, wenn 2 Beton Decken dazwischen sind. Vom Keller bis nach oben. Da kann man ja net mal 1 Balkenverbindung kriegen, wie es früher so schön war mit W-Lan.

Nun haben wir eine E-Mail an Unity Media geschickt, das die Ihre Sachen wieder abholen sollen und alles so zurückstellen/machen wie sie es vorgefunden haben.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Erstens wir hatten einen Termin zwischen 16:00 und 18:00 und die kamen nicht. Erst um 21:00 und dann bräuchten sie 2 Stunden dafür, also bis 23:00 unter der Woche. Wer liegt denn da noch nicht im Bett?


Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber etwas um die Zeit noch zu kommen ist dann doch etwas merkwürdig um nicht zu sagen unverschämt...
Achja, von euch haben doch sicher auch einige Kaspersky 2009, oder?
Mal abgesehen davon dass das Teil meinen PC ziemlich lahmlegt während es scannt werd ich nicht so ganz aus der Liste von Sachen die er gefunden hat schlau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist das ganze Zeug das da gefunden wurde? Sind das alles Schwachstellen, nach denen ja auch erst seit der 09er Version gesucht wird?
Und wenn ja, soll ich da irgendwas machen oder einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2009)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Samsung-LE32A65...t_32491802.html

Wieso hat er ein Minus bekommen weil er zu leise ist?


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Verstehe es auch nicht, leise ist doch gut!

Besser als ein lauter Brummer!
Meine Meinung!

Also wegen Kaspersky ich habe die KIS 09!
Habe damit keinerlei Probleme!
Und es ist schneller als Antivir was ich vorher hatte!

Manche Warnungen, besonders deine kann man getrost ignorieren!
Das sind Sicherheitsrisiken, die man aber getrost ignorieren kann!
Das liegt an einer intigrierten Software die diese Bewertungen macht!


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Ok, gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Direkte Probleme hab ich damit auch nicht, nur wie gesagt - wenn der Scan läuft hab ich manchmal bei WoW 5 Sekundelange Standbilder und Ruckler...
Bei 2007 konnte ich nebenbei noch Crysis spielen, daran denk ich mit 2009 lieber gar nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2009)

Ach Wagga jetzt weiß ich wieso.

Die Lautsprecher sind zu leise... , man kann ja andre anschließen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Ach so, das meinten die!
Ich habe mich schon gewundert!
Weil wenn das Netzteil so laut brummt wärs ja auch nicht!


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage.

Wieso wird bei mir im Vista Begrüßungscenter 4GB Arbeitsspeischer angezeigt und in Everest nur 3GB?


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

@Soramac, weil MS es änderte, weil sich viele beschwerten!
VISTA zeigte vor SP1 den verfügbaren RAM an, wie Everest es macht!
Als viele sich beschwerten, wo ist das 1 GB zeigt VISTA nun den eingebauten ein!
Ändert tut sich nichts daran, du hast 3 GB zur Verfügung, VISTA + Hardware genehmigen sich trotzdem noch 1 GB!
Ich habe unter XP Prof 32 bit 4 GB effektive: 3,2 GB!
XP genehmigt sich 800 MB!
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Hm... hast du 32bit?
Edit: Ok, das klingt logisch, Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht so aus als hättest du da überall veraltete Versionen die du Updaten sollst/kannst.
Wenn du auf die viruslist.com/de/advisories/xxxxx gehst steht auch was genau die Sicherheitslücke ist.
Bin ich froh das ich nur die KAV8.0 Beta für Windows 7 habe, die zeigt keine Schwachstellen an, die ich sicher habe^^


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

wuuuaaah ich find den blöden fehler net alles ist an geschlossen und der pc startet trotzdem net wenn i den starte macht er 1x mal lang piep & 3x kurz piep 

i weiß net woran das liegt ... hmm cpu is drin kühler is dran etc und i weiß net woran des liegen könnte verdammt
i könnt heulen vor wut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

was hast du für ein Bios? AMI, Phoenix, etc? Dann such' ich dir eben den Beep-Code, dann weißte gleich an was es liegt.

Edit:

*AMI*
1 lang, 3 kurz Conventional/Extended memory failure 

*Award*
1 lang, 3 kurz keine Grafikkarte oder defekter Grafikspeicher 

*IBM*
1 lang. 3 kurze Beeps Grafikkarten Problem 


Sollten die gängigsten sein. Die Phoenix-Codes sind ein wenig spezieller, das wäre kein 1xkurz 3xlang


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

keine ahnung mein hasi....is doch dat neue board (ASUS P5QL-E) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i krieg die krise ... und hab es gestern schon versucht starten (mit kofschmerzen) und naja es KLAPPT IMME RNOCH NET Wuaaah


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

Müsste ein AMI-Bios sein. Soll heißen: Ram defekt, so leid es mir tut. Bau mal je einen Riegel aus und teste es dann nochmal.


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

hmm kann net sein.............RAM ganz neu gestern erst von alternate bekommen verdammte sch***** wassn issn dat für ne verdammte sch**** verf***** sauerei.........da geb i en scheiß heiden geld aus..........................AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH
HHHHH

sry für die ausdrucksweise

*EDITH i fass es net ...ein 2GB Riegel raus und es macht net mehr piep piep nur einmal piep was normal is jetzts chließ i alleta n und schau ob es funzt (sprich moni etc )*


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

ich versteh' dich nur zu gut, das kann aber schonmal passieren. 

Versuch es einfach mal mit je nur einem Riegel ob es denn tatsächlich daran liegt.

Btw: Einige Ausdrücke würde ich _vielleicht_ rauseditieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Naja, dann ist wohl tatsächlich ein Riegel hin. Beileid.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2009)

Kann trotzdem sein, probier wirklich mal n anderen bzw. nur einen Riegel aus. Falls tatsächlich einer kaputt ist müsste es ja ein Garantiefall sein.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

Na auf Garantie geht das 100%, so das für dich Dracun keine Kosten entstehen sollten. Hast du bei Alternate bestellt? Dort ist der Support eh sehr schnell.


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Schreib Alternate eine Reklamation und schicks ein.
Vom hörensagen habe ich gehört, das die sehr kulant sind!
Aber bei dir ist ja eindeutig ein Defekt des RAMs zu beklagen!
Bekommst also sicher kostenfrei einen neuen Riegel!
Am besten heute noch ne Mail schicken!

Ich musste den Support zum  Glück noch nie, nutzen!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

so starten tut er nur bekomm ich auf einmal den Fehler CPU Error Over Temperatur irgendwie

i dreh echt ab .. i lass den drecks kasten jetzt in ruhe und werd mich da a monatg drum kümmern um allet  und werd die cpu nochmal abmachen und wohl noch en bissel WP druff klatschen ... trotz boxed kühler ...i dreh echt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja vllt sollte i das wirklich mit den ausdrücken editena ber die mods können den post so oder so lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Wie ist die Temp der CPU den, dieses Overtemperatur CPU deute ich mal, auf zu hoher Temp, oder intepretiere ich dies falsch?
Mehr als 71,4 sollte es nicht sein!

hast du den selbst zusammengebaut oder Alternate?
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

der PC ist selbstgebaut.

Wie kommst du auf die recht genaue Zahl von 71,4°C wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

ähh hab noch nie "vernünftige" Reklamation geschrieben (meistens brülle i die Leute im Laden an und verlange Ersatz (ja hab en hitziges Temperament 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) na ja kann mir einer mal pls en tip geben wie die das am besten formulieren könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Dracun


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Wie ist die Temp der CPU den, dieses Overtemperatur CPU deute ich mal, auf zu hoher Temp, oder intepretiere ich dies falsch?
> Mehr als 71,4 sollte es nicht sein!
> 
> hast du den selbst zusammengebaut oder Alternate?
> Gruß, Wagga


wie soll i bitte die temp messen wenn i noch net im system bin bzw nach dem BIOS und vor dem OS bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und i will net wirklich jetzt schon en streß test machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja selbst zusammen gebaut aber net der erste den i zwischen den fingern hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut meistens war es nur auseinander bauen und wieder zusammen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

Temperaturen kannst auch im BIOS anschauen, sollte Hardware Monitor oder ähnlich heißen. Im Bios sollte die Temperatur (welche CPU hast du noch gleich? E8400?) bei ca. 40-45°C liegen (maximal)


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Das BIOS zeigt doch bei Systemstatus oder je nach BIOSversion klingt es anders; die 2 Werte: MB Temperatur CPU Temperatur!
Diese meinte ich!
Wenn du ins BIOS kommen solltest, diese mal checken!


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Beispielreklamation:



> Sehr geehrter Herr (wenn bekannt) oder Sehr geehrter Alternatesupport.
> Meine Kundennummer ist:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Sendung meiner bestellten Teile. (Rechnungsnummer: xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx)
> Ich habe bedauerlicherweise festgestellt, das ein Riegel der bestellten DDR2-RAM 800 einen defekt aufweisen.
> ...


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

Nochmal (wo i im BIOS die Temp messe weiß i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wie soll i bitte die temp messen wenn i noch net im system bin bzw nach dem BIOS und vor dem OS bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und i will net wirklich jetzt schon en streß test machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und i will jetzt net schon so en Test machen und nach schaun und dabei eventuell CPU oder ähnliches beschädigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i mach mri dat einfach ...am monatg geht ne Reklamation's Mail raus und i werd mal schaun ob etwas WP von der Arbeit mitbringen und neu WP druff schmieren ... wird wohl net schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und naja denke mal des wars dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*I hoffe es zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Edith  Danke Wagga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

Ich denke,dass das Hauptproblem der RAM ist, evtl. geht´s da dann!
Ansonsten hattest du wirklich Pech und hast ne defekte CPU und RAM bekommen!

War die CPU Boxed oder Tray?

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

Zu viel WLP ist aber nichts. Es reicht ein Erbsengroßer Klecks.

Du schreibst ja du schaffst es bis hinter die POST-Message, aber ins OS kommst du nicht rein? Dann geh doch beim POST einfach mal ins Bios, dann haste eben die Idle-Temp., ist ja kein Stresstest.


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

CPU BOXED... sprich schon WP druff aber beim aufbauen bin i an die WP gekommen mit nem Finger und hab die en bissel verschmiert ....udn kk werd des mal testen mit dem BIOS temp messen und i weiß das man net zuviel WP nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber net mehr heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zu niedergeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

@ Asoriel, genau das meinte ich!
Wenn die IDLEtemp schon sehr hoch ist, dann ist es ein Defekt von CPU oder Kühlung!


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

Bitte net das auch noch aber wenn es daran liegt dann kann es sein das mir die CPU vorm einbauen (zwar hatte sie noch die schwarze schutzplatik hülle um die kontakte)  vom Tisch auf den Boden geplumpst is...Bitte net i kann net schon wieder 169 € ausgeben verdammt..........i krieg echt die krise

i hab echt keen bock mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

CPU auf den Boden gefallen? Das ist natürlich schlecht...

Sollte auch bei der CPU (welche haste denn?) ein Defekt vorliegen, dann schick sie einfach hinterher (mit dem Ram) und sag garnichts von dem Unfall. Die CPU war schon kaputt und fertig.


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> CPU auf den Boden gefallen? Das ist natürlich schlecht...
> 
> Sollte auch bei der CPU (welche haste denn?) ein Defekt vorliegen, dann schick sie einfach hinterher (mit dem Ram) und sag garnichts von dem Unfall. Die CPU war schon kaputt und fertig.


hmm gut aber was maach i denn jetzt bzw am montag?? soll i erstmal, Temp test im BIOS, dann eventuell neu WP druff tun oder direkt einpacken und zurück bei atelco geben ??

i mag net mehr ...wuahaha *heul_flenn*


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

na, schau erstmal nach der Temperatur. Wenn die zu hoch ist mach neue WLP drauf, entfern die alte aber davor komplett (auch von Kühler).

Dann steckst du den funktionierenden Ram rein und machst (wenn möglich) einen kleinen Funktionscheck, am besten etwas anspruchsvolles wie Benchmark oder Prime95.

Sollte es nicht gehen kannst du es ja am Montag immernoch zurückschicken (also Ram+CPU)


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

*schnief* werd i tun *nasehochzieh*

ihr seid echt die besten... net nur PC Service sondern auch Psychologische Betreuung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 womit haben das die buffed.de User bloß verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

so i geh dann mal pennen und mich beruhigen also jungs & mädelz danke euch ...
gruß Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dracun mein Bester - Du und dein PC werdet das gemeinsam durchstehen. Wir, deine treue Buffed-Gemeinde werden dich natürlich mit allem in unserer Macht stehendem unterstützen, und das ganze sogar so schnell es unsere DSL-Leitungen ermöglichen!

Sollte das Ganze nicht klappen, dann schick die Teile zurück. Bis spätestens Freitag sollten sie wieder bei Dir sein. Nach so langer Abstinenz schafst Du das auch noch. Du musst es nicht allein durchstehen, wir werden Dich weiter aufheitern.

Stell Dir folgendes vor: In einer Woche (ich weiß, das kann eine lange Zeit sein) steht das Prachtstück fertig neben Dir. Du drückst den Power-Knopf welcher ein leises Klicken von sich gibt. Die Lüfter fangen an sich zu drehen und die Festplatte beginnt ihre Arbeit.
Nach wenigen Augeblicken bist du am Desktop und startest du Dein Lieblingsspiel und stellst erstmal alle Einstellungen auf das Maximum, machst Dir einen schönen Abend und genießt das Wunderwerk der Technik - sogar von Deiner Hand erbaut!


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2009)

jaa i geb die Hoffnung net auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd morgen abend nochmal mit dem ersatzpc rein schaun (bin ja tagsüber wieder auf der RPC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gestern und heute auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

also haut die butze wech


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

bis dann. Schlaf gut und mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken darüber. Das bekommst du (wir) schon hin!


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2009)

Zur RMA bei Alternate:
Geh auf https://www.alternate.de/html/myAlternate/m.../myAccount.html, gib deine Kundendaten ein und geh danach auf Meine Bestellungen.
Dort stehen dann alle Bestellungen die du bei Alternate gemacht hast, klicke da dann auf die Bestellung wo der RAM und CPU dabei waren.
Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster mit allen Artikel von der Bestellung, hier setzt du dann einen Hacken vor den Sachen die du wegen Defekt Alternate zuschicken willst.
Hast du alles ausgewählt klickst du auf Rücksendung.
Dann brauchst du nur noch das Rücksendeformular ausfüllen und bei Grund "Defekt im Rahmen der Gewährleistung" ankreuzen.
Klick auf weiter und dann solltest du ein Schreiben ausdrucken können dass du dann der Sendung beilegst, und gleich danach noch den DHL Paketaufkleber damit du Alternate kostenlos die Hardware zuschicken kannst.
Dann nur noch alles verpacken und ab damit zur Post.
Und dann heisst es nur noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht auf die Weise sicher schneller als wenn du erst ne Mail schreibst und danach einschickst.
Hab dasselbe mit meinem neuem MB und CPU am Montag gemacht.


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

nett, dass Du Dir die Mühe machst, das alles aufzuschreiben, aber Dracun hat das bei Atelco bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mindfactory legt übrigens schon prophylaktisch ein Rücksendeformular bei.


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2009)

Ja


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nett, dass Du Dir die Mühe machst, das alles aufzuschreiben, aber Dracun hat das bei Atelco bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach mist ich dachte er hätte es bei Alternate bestellt weil es Wagga eine Seite davor schon geschrieben hat.
Aber egal so braucht wenigstens niemand mehr fragen wie das bei Alternate abbläuft^^


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Tut mir leid, entweder ich habe mich verlesen, oder ich bildete mir ein, das er bei Alternate bestellte!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Was fürn Alien °_° 

 Klick mich!  

_


----------



## Shefanix (5. April 2009)

Das Gehäuse sieht irgendwe komisch aus finde ich. Ist bestimmt auf jeder LAN ein Hingucker aber kaufen würd ich mir das Ding nicht^^


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Sieht doch nice, aus aber die Glasfront ist zu klein!
Da würde vielleicht der Zalman gar nicht zur Geltung kommen :-(
Da dieser ja eher unten sitzt staat oben!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## LoLTroll (5. April 2009)

Ich habe mal ne Frage: hat jmd von euch schon eine der neuen 55nm-Karten von Nvidia oder ATI? Wie laut ist dieses Spulenpfipen wirklich? Unangenehm oder mit geschlossenem Gehäuse ertragbar?


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Tut mir leid, da musst du wohl auf Tests von tom´shardware, chip.de PCGamesHardware warten müssen!
Die machen sicher bald Tests!

Privat wird man sich wohl nur alle 1-2 Jahre neue Karten kaufen, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## EXclaw (5. April 2009)

Ich hätte da auch mal eine kleine Frage :>

Ich hab vor mir in der nächsten Zeit einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich schwanke zwischen dem T220 (22" Monitor) und dem Syncmaster 2343BW (23" Monitor).

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Was für einen Vorteil hat den das 16:9 Format? Welches sollte ich jetzt lieber nehmen? 

Ich werde den Monitor zum Spielen und Designen benutzen.

MfG


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Ich würde nicht 16:9, sondern 16:10 nehmen. Da finde ich das Verhältnis deutlich angenehmer.


Zum Thema Spulenfiepen: Wenn ich zB Crysis starte hört man es leise und ertragbar. Aber nur beim starten. Sobald ich dann im Menü/Spiel bin hört man nichtsmehr davon.

Das ist sowohl bei der 4830 als auch bei der 4870x2 so. Beide sind von HIS.

Wegen dem "Aliengehäuse": Hat schonmal jemand von Euch das Antec Skeleton gesehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Jup , und ich find es nichtmal schlecht - ich würd´s mir sogar holen wenn ich noch keins hätte..glaub ich zumindest :>_


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

ich nicht. Vor allem weil mein CPU-Kühler nicht drunter passen würde.

Außerdem entspricht es nicht wirklich der Strahlungsnorm.


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Das hat sicher eine bombenmäßige Kühlung!
Aber ich hätte bedenken das es evtil zu laut ist!
Sieht aus wie ne Turbine von einem Düsenjet!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Hardware in dem Teil gut gekühlt wird und sieht mir auch ziemlich nach einem Staubfänger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für den Preis bekommt man ja auch schon einen schönen Bigtower, wie z.B.:
http://www.coolermaster.com/products/produ...402&id=5368


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2009)

Sieht zwar interesannt aus, aber ehrlich gesagt wär mir das irgendwie zu sperrig...
Bei mir fiept es übrigens auch wenn ich Crysis starte, aber auch nur ganz am Anfang - wenn das EA Logo kommt.
Aber die 8800 GT war doch keine 55nm Karte, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Ja, und wenn der weiße Text auf schwarzem Grund steht.

Ob die 8800GT Spulenfiepen hatte weiß ich nicht. 55nm war sie aber ziemlich sicher nicht.

CoolerMaster ist nicht so mein Fall, wenn ich nicht meinen selbstgebauten Tower hätte, welcher sehr gut gekühlt ist, würde ich mir ein Antec 1200 kaufen.


----------



## Dracun (5. April 2009)

so gestern abend noch BIOS Test der Temp gemacht und Bumm innerhalb ganz kürzester zeit auf fast 80 C° gestiegen ... grad ausgebaut und fertig gemacht für die Reklamation bei Atelco (macht meine Frau) und i warte noch auf Antwort von Alternate wegen Reklamation des RAM's den Tipp von Rethelion dat geht noch net da meine Kundennummer noch net angezeigt wird obwohl i die schon en paar Mal eingetragen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja denke morgen müsste i Antwort haben

Gruß Dracun wird es sich halt noch en bissel verschieben mit dem zoggen aber passt schon steigert nur die Vorfreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Also schickst jetzt CPU+Ram ein?

Na dann hoff' ich das Beste für Dich. Hoffentlich kommts schnell wieder zu dir!


----------



## Dracun (5. April 2009)

Nee nur RAM einschicken(Alternate)  CPU bringt meine Frau zu Atelco i drück mir selbst die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Dann viel Glück!
Dann habe ich mich ja mit Alternate doch nicht verlesen!
Sollte eigentlich schnell gehen, bei Alternate!
Atelco, habe ich persönlich noch nie bestellt!
Wars den ein TrayCPU oder Boxed?


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Boxed (zum 5. Mal?)

CPU solltest wirklich schnell eine neue haben, aber auch bei Atelco dürfte es flott gehen.


----------



## Dracun (5. April 2009)

hatte bis dato noch nie Probs bei Atelco was zurück zu geben...gut die Dinger waren auch nie defekt (erst recht net wegen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) naja meine Frau is in sowat ganz gut (Verkäufer anschwindeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wird schon schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Dann viel Glück!
Wenn die CPU bei Atelco bestellt wurde, und man direkt hin geht, hast du evtl. Glück und die ersetzen Sie dir sofort!

Ich könnte ja nun auch Storys erzählen, Verkäufer anschwinden und so!


----------



## EXclaw (5. April 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal eine kleine Frage :>
> 
> Ich hab vor mir in der nächsten Zeit einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich schwanke zwischen dem T220 (22" Monitor) und dem Syncmaster 2333SW (23" Monitor).
> 
> ...



Wollte nochmal mehr Meinungen hören :>


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2009)

Zum Thema Antec Skeleton:

Habs auf der Cebit in Aktion gesehen...schön leise und gut gekühlt...
Aber einfach ein Design, das bei mir keinen Platz hätte.


----------



## x3n0n (6. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum Thema Antec Skeleton:
> 
> Habs auf der Cebit in Aktion gesehen...schön leise und gut gekühlt...
> Aber einfach ein Design, das bei mir keinen Platz hätte.


Ich poste die Seite einfach nochmal:
http://www.3dgameman.com/content/blogsection/4/103/
Schau mal unter #1020


----------



## LoLTroll (6. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, da musst du wohl auf Tests von tom´shardware, chip.de PCGamesHardware warten müssen!
> Die machen sicher bald Tests!
> 
> Privat wird man sich wohl nur alle 1-2 Jahre neue Karten kaufen, wenn überhaupt!



Die tests gibt es ja schon und habe sie gelsesen, wollte nur mal nen subjektiven Eindruck hören. Die GTX260-55nm, GTX 285 und GTX 295 gibt es ja immerhin schon ne kleine Weile


----------



## Asoriel (6. April 2009)

LoLTroll: Grundsätzlich fiepen alle GTX2xx, bei den 65nm soll es aber seltener vorkommen.

Wie laut das bei den Nvidia tatsächlich ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei meinen ATI-Karten ist es aber wirklich leise und kommt auch nur selten vor, und zwar meist an Stellen, die nicht mit Sound untermalt sind, sonst würde ich es vermutlich ganrnicht hören.
Wirklich stören tuts mich nicht, und wirklich gut Schallgedämmt ist mein Gehäuse sicherlich nicht, da ich im Bereich der Grafikkarte sehr viele Lüftungsschlitze hab.


----------



## LoLTroll (6. April 2009)

ok, dann schau ich mal.

Will mir demnächst ne GTX 275 zulegen und habe in dem Zuge von dem Fiepen gehört. Und ich habe keine Lust dann nen Computer neben mir zu haben, der sich dauernd anhört als würde er über Telefon ins Netz gehen anno 1990 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. April 2009)

nee, so schlimm ist das nicht. Sobald du Sound hast ist das normal nichtmehr hörbar, und am Desktop sollte das eh nicht auftreten.


----------



## neo1986 (6. April 2009)

Weis jemand wo ich einene clan server fuer Urban Terror mieten kann?
Sollte net so teuer sein und muesste auch net so viele slots haben hoechstenz 12.

Erledigt


----------



## Yaggoth (6. April 2009)

@ LoL Troll

Ich habe eine Geforce 260² 55nm drinn und das Fiepen, von dem man in den Foren liest höre ich nur für ca. 1-3 sek. beim Starten oder Abschalten des Rechners. Hier hört man wie der Graka-Lüfter anläuft und es einen kurzen Fiepton von der Grafikkarte gibt, der Ton ist ziemlich hoch, für welche die da empfindlich sind mag dies störend sein. Beim Spielen oder sonstiger Belastung habe ich noch nix davon mitbekommen. Mein Gehäuse ist auch nicht sonderlich Geräuschdämmend und das Gesamtsystem eher leise.

Daher kann ich dir bedenkenlos zu einer solchen Grafikkarte raten.


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

Genial CPU wurde anstandslos von Atelco umgetauscht...RAM wird die Tage hingeschickt und auch getauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gibt ein fettes.................JUHUUUUUUU FREUDE BÄMM ...i möchte mich hiermit nochmal bei Asoriel und Wagga für die super geniale psychologische Unterstützung bedanken....ihr solltet en buffed.de Orden bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*An alle User die Hilfe brauchen und technische Beratung haltet euch an die Jungs vom PC&Technik Forum ... die wissen was Sie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Falathrim (6. April 2009)

Hui, das ist ja mal ein dickes Lob ;D
Glückwunsch dass das alles so reibungslos geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

i muss ja die wahrheit sagen und des is nun mal die wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn i könnte würde i den dick gedruckten Satz im janzen Forum verteilen...Nur dann krieg i ärger mit Zam (übrigens war en nettes und gutes gespräch am Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) & Mods wegen Mega Spamming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gibt hier wirklich gute technische Hilfe und kann Greekis getippte Meinung absolut net nach vollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anaj Gruß leutz und bald heißt es wieder ZOOOOGGGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal mehr Meinungen hören :>



16:9 ist in meinen Augen ein schreckliches Format. Würde ich nie im Leben kaufen. Viel zu breit und an Höhe fehlt es ganz einfach. Finde 16:10 bei weitem besser und natürlicher.
Den T220HD hat ein Kumpel von mir. So dolle finde ich den nicht. Schlieren beim zocken habe ich zwar keine erkannt, aber er produziert öfters Bildfehler, die sich in Form von komischen Längsstreifen bemerkbar machen. Sieht ein bisschen aus, wie das fehlerhafte Overdrive meines Samsung BW226. Und die Bildqualität würde ich als durchschnittlich bezeichnen, nicht mehr.
Insgesamt gefällt mir da mein BW226 bei weitem besser, obwohl er älter ist.


----------



## pampam (6. April 2009)

Ich hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen einen neuen Treiber (Catalyst 9.2) für meine Grafikkarte (HD 3850) installiert. 
Jetzt habe ich öfters Probleme mit Spielen, z.B. muss ich Call of Duty United Offensive im safemode starten und dann jedesmal Grafik und Sound
neu einstellen und jetzt gerade ist mir Devil may Cry 4 abgestürtzt, also ich hatte einfach kein Bild mehr (Ton war vollständig da) und se kam
(mal wieder) die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt."
Habt ihr auch Probleme in der Art, oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Kaldreth (6. April 2009)

Naja das einfachste wäre einen älteren Treiber zu installieren und gucken ob damit die Probleme behoben sind! Neuer Treiber heißt ja nicht gleich besser!


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2009)

Diesen Fehler hatte ich auch mal, bei einer ATI-Karte in Verbindung mit Vista. Prinzipiell liegt das Problem darin, dass Vista alle 2 Sekunden den Treiber abfrägt und wenn dieser nicht mehr reagiert, dann stellt Vista ihn neu her.

Das Feature nennt sich Timeout Detection and Recovery und lässt sich in der Registry abstellen:

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/displ...dm_timeout.mspx

Wirklich Sinn macht es allerdings nicht, daß ganze künstlich zu unterbinden, denn irgendwo muss ja trotzdem der Hund begraben sein. Ich würde zuerst mal den Treiber ganz entfernen. Auch sämtliche Reste. Entweder manuell oder mit Hilfe eines Tools. 

Du könntest ja mal das versuchen:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Driver-Cleaner-PE_13009243.html

Hab es selber noch nicht ausprobiert, mach das immer manuell. Und vielleicht auch mal das Framework 2.0 deinstallieren und neu aufspielen. Soll in Einzelfällen auch schon geholfen haben.
Ansonsten kann die Ursache wirklich sehr unterschiedlich sein. Defekte Graka, auch Ram wäre denkbar.

Verabschiedet sich der Rechner auch mal mit Bluescreen?


----------



## Asoriel (6. April 2009)

Du hast nicht zufällig die AGP-Version der HD3850? Soweit ich weiß, funktionieren die neuen Catalyst-Versionen nichtmehr anständig mit AGP.

Solltest du tatsächlich eine AGP-Karte haben, wäre der Hotfix 9.2 eventuell eine Lösung.

Dracun, da sind wir ja froh Wenn Du den neuen Ram dann hast, kannst auch bald wieder loslegen, und zwar in voller Grafikpracht.

Edit: Wenn man folgendem Bild Glauben schenken darf, bringt der RV790-Chip erstaunliche Crossfire-Eigenschaften mit sich. Bitte die Skalierung unten beachten und nicht von der Balkenlänge blenden lassen! Aber ca. 75-95% Mehrleistung find ich ordentlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. April 2009)

_Nich schlecht :]_


----------



## pampam (6. April 2009)

Hab die HD3850 als PCIe Version. Und einen Bluescreen hatte ich noch nie an einem meiner Rechner.
Danke für die Hilfe, ich probier die nächsten Tage mal eins nach dem anderen aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. April 2009)

Treiber _sauber_ deinstallieren und neu installieren, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## pampam (6. April 2009)

Und ich hab nochmal ne Frage^^:
Ich hab jetzt einen Fernseher als 2ten Bildschirm an meinem PC angeschlossen. Der Fernseher unterstützt eine Auflösung von 1024*768
und mein Bildschirm 1280*1024.
Ist es möglich, den Clone-Modus (Also das beide das gleiche Bild zeigen) auch zu verwenden, wenn ich beim Bildschirm die Auflösung auf 1280*1024
stelle? Immer, wenn ich auf Clone umschalte, wird die auflösung vom Bildschirm automatisch auf die des Fernsehers runtergestellt.


----------



## Wagga (6. April 2009)

Ich glaube das geht nur wenn du Dualview nutzt!
Bei Clone nimmt er die kleinste!
Aber gucke mal im Treiber nach!


----------



## pampam (6. April 2009)

Ich habe im Treiber alles ausprobiert und schon seit 2 Stunden nach lösungen gesucht. Es ist anscheinend möglich, den Nvidia Treiber "auszutricksen", was bei ATI aber nicht geht.
Ich habe keine brauchbare lösung gefunden. Aber, da ich den Fernseher eh nicht so oft brauche, kann ich auch jedes mal umstellen... wär halt praktisch gewesen, wenn es gegangen wäre.
Aber falls jemand ne Lösung hat, bitte trotzdem melden^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. April 2009)

ja, wenn dann müsste man tricksen. Dass das regulär funktioniert wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. April 2009)

Sacht mal wie Benutzter unfreundlich ist Vista home Basic? Reichts für jemanden der noch nie einen Computer hatte? Wäre für ein Mulitmedia-NOtebook.


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

Naja, für ein Multimedia-Notebook fände ich Home Premium doch sinnvoller.

Ansonsten find ich es recht intuitiv, wenn aber jemand wirklich noch nie an einem PC war besteht vielleicht Erklärungsbedarf. So ein Betriebssystem ist für einen Neueinsteiger schon verdammt komplex.

Wenn du betreffender Person aber eine kurze Einweisung gibst - vllt. mit dem Hinweiß von der Systemsteuerung fern zu bleiben - dürfte das kein größeres Problem darstellen.

Meine Schwiegermutter - welche auch noch nie vor einem PC saß - war innerhalb ~2 Stunden selbstständig in der Lage, das Ding auszuschalten. Und zwar mit dem Stecker in der Hand! Soll heißen: Sollte es sich um eine etwas betagtere Person handeln, solltest du Geduld an den Tag legen, sonst führt das Ganze schnell zu Frust.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Naja, für ein Multimedia-Notebook fände ich Home Premium doch sinnvoller.
> 
> Ansonsten find ich es recht intuitiv, wenn aber jemand wirklich noch nie an einem PC war besteht vielleicht Erklärungsbedarf. So ein Betriebssystem ist für einen Neueinsteiger schon verdammt komplex.
> 
> ...


Meine Mutter.... fast 60. Sie will damit fernsehen/ Dvds schauen und E-mails nachgucken. Das E-mails nachgucken klappt inzwischen schon ganz gut auf ihrem jetztigen Notebook. Aber im Grunde kennt sie nur drei Tasten von Outlook nämlich Outlook staren, senden und antworten. Da ich an Ostern bei ihnen bin werd ich wohl mal versuchen ihnen zu erklären wie man einen Browser öffnet... 

Naja aufjedenfallhab ich ihnen diesen hier rausgesucht. Nur was ich mich frage, ist ob sie das mit Home basic schaffen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

Vista ist viel benutzerfreundlicher als es XP ist. Der Benutzer wird weitaus mehr an der Hand genommen, als es bei XP der Fall war.


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

Das stimmt. Bei Home Premium gibts eben zusätzlich noch ein Mediacenter, über welches man alles direkt steuern kann und eben nicht ein Programm fürs Fernsehen, eins für Musik, eins für DVD etc. braucht. Optisch ist es natürlich auch nochmal deutlich schicker, ob das aber relevant ist mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Ansonsten geht dein Link leider zur notebooksbilliger.de Startseite.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Hat zufällig jemand ne Anleitung parat wie ich den 8700NT abbaue? Bin hier grad am Laptop da PC aus ist - wollt den grad mal entstauben (bei den kommenen Temperaturen) aber..ich krieg den einfach nicht ab °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

normal die Pushpins drehen und dann daran ziehen. Dann solltest ihn in der Hand haben. Wenn du ihn mit dem Retention-Kit dran hast musst du die Schrauben lösen.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Wenn ich das wüsste , das habe die im Laden ja noch gemacht >_<

Ich seh zwar Schrauben , aber da komm ich so nich ran °_°_


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Okay ab , bissl die Lamellen verbogen - aber nicht schlimm , kriegt man ordentlich wieder hin.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

und? War er mittels Retention-Kit (also angeschraubt) oder mit PushPins befestigt? Beim Retention-Kit muss man eben das Mainboard zwangsläufig ausbauen, aber es hält auch fester.

PushPins lassen sich so "andrücken", sind aber auch nicht ganz so stabil.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Jain , war mit Retention-Kit , aber ich hab einfach einige Lamellern verbogen - ging auch so.. sind auch wieder grade - hab nur vergessen den Lüfter oben wieder anzuschliessen , aber is ja auch so kalt genug :]_


----------



## Wagga (7. April 2009)

Die Pushpins haben einen Vorteil leichteren Einbau.
Obs stabiler ist ist eine Frage.
Ich hatte bis jetzt beides und noch keins hat versagt.
Ist also Wurst.
Ich glaub ist vom Gewicht des Kühlers abhängig.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2009)

Wenn man doch nur das Geld hätte...

Razer Mamba

Logitech G19


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

Mabma - NEIN! Ich kauf _nie wieder_ Razer!
G19 - Sehr gerne doch, die G15 hält aber noch

@Wagga: Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn ich bei einem Scythe Mugen an den PC boxe. Da ist mir das Retention-Kit doch lieb geworden. PushPins halte ich nur bis ~600g sinnvoll, auch wenn sie danach noch halten sollten. Ich würde jedenfalls kein kaputtes Mainboard/Grafikkarte riskieren, nur weil man 5€ sparen musste.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2009)

Wieso nie mehr Razer?

Ist das beste was es gibt, besonders die Qualität, Treiber und die Verpackung!

Einfach den Style von den Mäusen


----------



## pampam (8. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso nie mehr Razer?


Weil Razer zu teuer ist, für das, was man davon hat.




Soramac schrieb:


> Ist das beste was es gibt, besonders die Qualität, Treiber und die Verpackung!


Naja also meine Razermaus hat am anfang gequitscht und wenn ich nicht zu faul gewesen wäre, hätte ich sie umgetauscht (jetzt ist das Quitschen weg), der Treiber machte Probleme, bis ein neuer rauskam und die verpackung war bei mir ein unhandlicher Würfel.



Soramac schrieb:


> Einfach den Style von den Mäusen


Das stimmt, die sehen meistens gut aus.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Logitech 4tw ^-^

Die G19 is ganz nice, hab sie mir schon angeschaut und zum scripten geht die bestimmt auch ab x)
Allerdings ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nich so das wahre =(

Genauso wenig wie beim Optimus Maximus... aber das ding is live in aktion auch richtig geil x)

Nira =P


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Das Optimus Maximus ist einfach imba. Würd ich jetzt im Lotto gewinnen, würd ichs mir sofort kaufen. Gleich nach dem 8000 Euro-Alienware-Rechner, den ich mir für 3000 selber zusammenbauen könnt o.0 xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, meine nächste Maus wird von Roccat sein. Gefällt mir vom Style, von den Funktionen und von der Qualität her. Außerdem ist es ein deutscher Hersteller der das Geld sicherlich gebrauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, meine nächste Maus wird von Roccat sein. Gefällt mir vom Style, von den Funktionen und von der Qualität her. Außerdem ist es ein deutscher Hersteller der das Geld sicherlich gebrauchen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei bei der Roccat im Moment sehr viele über Probleme mit der mittleren Maustaste klagen! Ein Freund von mir hat schon 2 Mäuse zurück geschickt, weil diese kaputt gegangen ist! Ich bin auf die Roccat Tastatur gespannt, wenn sie denn jemals auf den Markt kommt!?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. April 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wobei bei der Roccat im Moment sehr viele über Probleme mit der mittleren Maustaste klagen! Ein Freund von mir hat schon 2 Mäuse zurück geschickt, weil diese kaputt gegangen ist! Ich bin auf die Roccat Tastatur gespannt, wenn sie denn jemals auf den Markt kommt!?


Sie wird schon gelistet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a311165.html


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2009)

Also die Roccat Kone habe ich mir grade bestellt und dazu das Roccat Sense Mousepad. Bin gespannt wie gut das wohl ist. Besser als meine 800 DPI Funkmaus von Kensington auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Sie wird schon gelistet: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a311165.html



Hehe ja, dass wird sie schon seit 1,5 Jahren!

Naja nen bisschen warte ich noch, dann gibt es eine andere Tastatur! Im moment gibt es nicht wirklich eine Alternative zur G15, die meinen Ansprüchen entspricht!


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Weil Razer zu teuer ist, für das, was man davon hat.



Ich bin auch seit mehreren Jahren treuer Razer-Kunde, zumindest was Mäuse angeht (ansonsten Logitech ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hatte bisher nur einmal Probleme, und nach fast 3 Jahren ist das kein Drama wenn ne Maus kaputt geht find ich.
Und ja, need auf ne G19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso nie mehr Razer?
> 
> Ist das beste was es gibt, besonders die *Qualität*, Treiber und die Verpackung!



genau desshalb nie mehr Razer!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also die Roccat Kone habe ich mir grade bestellt und dazu das Roccat Sense Mousepad. Bin gespannt wie gut das wohl ist. Besser als meine 800 DPI Funkmaus von Kensington auf jeden Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sense ist scheisse, habs auch gekauft und nach 5 min wollt ichs schon zurückgeben.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

Ja, man hört ja oft dass mal Razer qualitativ vergessen kann (Doppelklickbug und solche Sachen...)
Aber wie gesagt, die typischen Razerkrankheiten hab ich noch nicht gesehen und der Kabelbruch bei meiner ersten Razer kann nach fast 3 Jahren auch bei jeder anderen passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens hält die Razer Copperhead meiner Schwester jetzt schon über 5 Jahre, spricht eigentlich für Razer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, kann mir jemand erklären warum ich bei GTA 4 die Sichweite nicht aufs Maximum stellen kann? Wenn ich den Schieberegler nach hinten schiebe springt er immer wieder auf 69 zurück...


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Das sense ist scheisse, habs auch gekauft und nach 5 min wollt ichs schon zurückgeben.




Dann werd ich mir das nochmal überlegen und eventuell doch das von Razer nehmen.


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2009)

Weil GTAIV den Ram der Grafikkarte ausliest und du es von vornherein schon mal vergessen kannst, wenn du keine Highend-Karte mit mindestens 1 GB Ram hast.


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

passt es automatisch an deine Hardware an, das ist normal. Ich glaub, das wird durch den Grafikspeicher berechnet wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Gut, die Packung von Razer ist sehr schick gemacht, das stimmt. Ebenso sehen die Mäuse verdammt gut aus. Vom Design erinner' ich mich gern zurück an meine Lachesis Banshee Blue. Das Ding hatte aber zwischen dem oberen und unteren Teil eine relativ scharfe Kante und hat nach ca. einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben. Und das bei einer täglichen Nutzung von max. 3h. Außerdem war das Kabel viel (!) zu dünn!
Der Treiber, naja...der sah auch gut aus, war aber nicht wirklich praktisch. Da lob ich mir doch den Treiber der G9. Schlicht aber er funktioniert genau so wie er soll!

Zum Thema Optimus Maximus: Die Tastatur ist echt irre. Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Wobei man ja bei der G19 (zumindest bei den "G"-Tasten) auch auf ein ähnliches Feature spekuliert/gehofft hat. Seh ich es richtig, dass die Tastatur über 1.600&#8364; kostet? FÜR EINE TASTATUR?!


Edit: Die Razer eXactMat ist das einzige Razer-Produkt, mit dem ich zufrieden bin und welches ich auch weiterempfehlen würde.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

Ich hab zwar keine Highend, aber 1GB VRAM schon (und es läuft auch stabil mit über 30 FPS, deswegen würd ich ja auch gern ne höhere Sichtweite einstellen ^^ )
Aber ok, sieht ja auch so nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

was hast du denn für Hardware und auf welchen Einstellungen spielst du?


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Die einstufung der Leistung des PCs nach dem VRAM ist die schwachsinnigste Idee, die ich je sah...

Ich hab Theoretisch 4Gb Vram (2x HD 4870 x2) und entsprechend 4GPUs.
Da will mir Rockstar weis machen, das ich das Game nur auf 3/4 Qualität spielen kann?
Abgesehen davon das GTA IV nicht Multithreadfähig ist (auf dem GPU), ein zweiter der vieren GPU trotzdem mitrechnet sollte die Berechnungsleistung locker ausreichen um den Fehlenden VRAM wieder auszugleichen, indem dieser mit mehr BIldern beschossen wird.

Die Programmierung von GTA IV ist sowieso fürn ar***... Prozesse auf die GPU zu legen, die eig. ein CPU besser berechnen kann ist einfach nur dumm.
CPUs sind für einzelne Prozesse ausgelegt, GPUs für Massen - weshalb das hacken bzw cracken von WLan-Schlüsseln auch von GPUs übernommen werden sollte:
Gleicher arbeitsschritt, aber mehr als das vielfache an Leistung einer CPU


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

Hardware:
C2D E8400 @ 3 Ghz
4 GB DDR2-RAM
8800GT 1024 MB

Und die Einstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und /sign Nira, ich finde das auch etwas seltsam dass man mit 1GB VRAM nicht auf maximale Einstellungen gehen kann...
Ob es dann flüssig wäre sei mal dahignestellt, aber ich würds doch irgendwie ganz gern testen...
Schattendichte hab ich deswegen auf 0 weil die Schatten einfach furchtbar aussehen - auf 0 kann mans gerade noch ertragen.


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

Es ist aber sehr wohl möglich, alle Regler auf Anschlag zu bringen, egal ob mit (2x) 4870x2 oder 8800GT.

Macht im GTA IV-Ordner eine .txt-Datei. Diese nennt Ihr _commandline_. Da schreibt Ihr folgendes rein:

-nomemrestrict
-novblank
-norestrictions

Jetzt sollte sich alles maximieren lassen (und auch bleiben) und gleichzeitig die Performance ein wenig steigen.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2009)

Cool, klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte sich alles maximieren lassen (und auch bleiben) und gleichzeitig die Performance ein wenig steigen.



Schon, war mir auch bekannt - welches Spiel kann man nicht durch übergabe von weiteren Pararmetern beeinflussen?
Aber ich wollte lediglich auf die Lächerlichkeit der Programmierung der Engines von GTA IV hinweisen - zumal das Spiel Leistungstechnisch her kein Meilenstein ist - Crysis schon - 30k Tonnen oder ähnliches sind dort mit übergabe richtiger Pararmeterwerte kein Problem für die Engines. EInfach mal Youtuben "crysis mass effects" oder ähnlichem - schon beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira


----------



## Asoriel (8. April 2009)

ach, das muss ich mir nicht bei Youtube anschauen Ich bin selbst so ein "Tonnenbauer". Ich frag mich nur, wie die die Tonnen zählen, das hab ich noch nicht raus. 
Die explodierenden Tonnen in Crysis muss man sich zuerst selbst erstellen im Editor, das ist aber nicht wirklich schwierig, zumal dutzende Tutorials im Internet kursieren. Aber ich bin fast überzeugt, dass Du das auch schon gemachst hast

Dass man so gut wie jedes Spiel nochmal ein wenig "pushen" kann dürfte ja weithin bekannt sein, aber für den ein oder anderen könnte der GTA-Tipp hilfreich sein.

Ach Mist, ich könnte kotzen. Da wollte ich gerade was beim SysProfil ändern und jetzt ist der ganze Modding&Misc. Bereich leer...Ich glaub ich lass das einfach, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, das nochmal alles reinzuschreiben.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2009)

Bevor der Thread hie den Bach runtergeht, frage ich mal lieber was.

Man kann ja auch in Amazon.com (US-Dollar) bestellen und da gibts schon heftige Preisunterschiede z.B.

Z5500 US 170 Euro (umgerechnet schon) und in Deutschland 270 Euro

So wie die Razertastatur 50 Euro und bei uns 77 Euro und da kommt schon die Frage. Gibts da Unterschiede jetzt vom Strom oder Anschlussverhältnis?

Habe mein PC in der USA, läuft alles problemlos und darumm kann ich ja bei Amazon.com was bestellen und hat die Razertastatur dann ein Unterschied?

Müsste ja der selbe USB Anschluss sein, aber der Strom ist der anders da? den PC Bildschirm kann ich problemlos anschließen an der Steckdose mit einem US Verändere aber beim PC musste ich extra ein Stromumwandler kaufen, der den Strom dann umwandelt, das der Rechner läuft. Ist das bei der Razer Tastatur da anders?


----------



## x3n0n (10. April 2009)

Hat hier sont noch wer eine Logitech G7? Meine gibt nämlich grad den Geist auf :/ Von daher:
[Suche]Gaming Maus um die 70€


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2009)

Razer Lachesis

45 Euro mit Versandkosten bei ''Neu''


*Deutet auf seine Frage oben hin*


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2009)

@Xenon:
Garantie? Logitech ist bei sowas immer klasse.

@Sori:
Es besteht ein massiver Unterschied zwischen der Stromversorgung in Deutschland und der in Amerika. Bei uns kommt der Strom in 230V Wechselstrom aus der Steckdose, in Amiland (glaube ich) mit 130V Gleichstrom. Würde also wirklich schwer sein, das Teil hier zum Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2009)

Versteh ich net umbedingt.

Es wird ja mit dem USB Anschluss am PC angeschlossen, denkst nicht das die Tastatur dann am PC läuft?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. April 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hat hier sont noch wer eine Logitech G7? Meine gibt nämlich grad den Geist auf :/ Von daher:
> [Suche]Gaming Maus um die 70&#8364;


G9/G9x (dauert aber noch bis sie rauskommt)

@soramac

Die Versandkosten von den USA nach Europa dürften die Preisunerschiede wettmachen. Auserdem hast du ein Problem wenn ein Teil kaputt geht.


----------



## Asoriel (10. April 2009)

Ich würde auch die G9 empfehlen, bin sehr (!) zufrieden damit!

@Soramac: Die englische Tastatur hat ein ganz anderes Tastenlayout! Die Y- und Z-Tasten kannst du zwar ausbauen und tauschen und das im PC umstellen, aber Sachen wie "?()!&%" sind an ganz anderen Positionen. Und über USB kannst du auch mit amerikanischen Geräten nichts falsch machen, das ist weltweit genormt. Lediglich Steckdosen machen da Probleme.

Edit: Wer eine neue Grafikkarte braucht/will sollte schnell zuschlagen: *Club3D HD4890 für 199&#8364;!* Klick


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2009)

Ups sry Sori, hatte mich verlesen. Dachte es geht ums Z5500 -.- Und das hat ja wohl einen Stromanschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ist schon verlockend der Preis. Englisches/Amerikanisches Layout finde ich persönlich eh besser, ist internationaler ;D

Asoriel:
Leihst du mir 200 Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

@Nirinda: Finde ehrlich gesagt schon, daß GTAIV programmiertechnisch ein Meilenstein ist. Das Spiel hat nicht umsonst an die 100 000 000 Dollar Entwicklungskosten verschlungen. Und technisch finde ich es ehrlich gesagt auch beeindruckend. Aber es ist nun mal für Konsole programmiert worden und lediglich auf PC portiert. Crysis hingegen wurde von Anfang an für PC's ausgerichtet. Und eine Konsole lässt sich nur bedingt mit einem PC vergleichen. 

Es ist zwar schade, daß die PC-Umsetzung so schlampig geraden ist, aber da müssen sich die Konsumenten auch ein Stück weit an die eigene Nase fassen. Raubkopien stellen ein zentrales Kriterium da, warum viele Firmen ihre Bemühungen primär in Richtung Konsole verlagern.

Auf Playstation 3 z.b. gibt es absolut keine Probleme mit GTAIV. Ich habe es selbst. Es sieht geil aus, läuft gut und macht einfach nur Spass. Ich konnte auch kaum Bugs feststellen, was für eine freibegehbaren Welt dieser Größenordnung heute längst nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist.

Das einzige, was ich schlecht umgesetzt finde, ist die Steuerung der Autos, bzw. nicht direkt die Steuerung, sondern die Tatsache, daß die Kamera nicht direkt mitzieht, wenn man in eine Kurve lenkt. Aber sonst, einfach nur hammergeil, daß Spiel.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @Soramac: Die englische Tastatur hat ein ganz anderes Tastenlayout! Die Y- und Z-Tasten kannst du zwar ausbauen und tauschen und das im PC umstellen, aber Sachen wie "?()!&%" sind an ganz anderen Positionen. Und über USB kannst du auch mit amerikanischen Geräten nichts falsch machen, das ist weltweit genormt. Lediglich Steckdosen machen da Probleme.



Stimmt, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht. Das mit den Y und Z Tasten wie du gesagt hast, kann man ja ausbauen und tauschen aber das mit den andren Tasten sieht man hier: http://eurkey.steffen.bruentjen.eu/pics/eurkey_shift.png

Ist schon anders stimmt. Ich werds mir mal überlegen. Habe auch eben gehsehn das jemand in Amazon.de die Tastatur für 54 Euro + 5 Euro Versandkosten verkauft. Liegt deutlicher unter dem Preis vom Amazon 77,95

Aber der Käufer ist Neu und hat noch keine Bewertung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit den Steckdosen soltle keine Probleme machen, habe ja so Dinger hier: http://www.iscoutphone.de/images/produkte/449-stecker.jpg und die Tastatur brauch ja keine Steckdose lediglich nur ein USB Slot


----------



## Asoriel (10. April 2009)

richtig, mit so einem Adapter funktioniert das ganze natürlich auch. Die Tastatur kannst du aber wie gesagt einstecken und loslegen.

Falathrim, die 200&#8364; überweiß ich dir nicht noch extra. Die Karte ist nämlich bestellt und schon auf dem Weg zu dir nach hause, überweißen wäre also sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (11. April 2009)

G9 scheint mir etwas zu unförmig und ein Bekannter bestätigte mir auch, dass die nicht so gut in der Hand liegt. Im Moment denke ich an die Roccat Kone, da die so ziemlich die gleiche Form hat wie die Mäuse der Vanilla Logitech G Serie.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. April 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> G9 scheint mir etwas zu unförmig und ein Bekannter bestätigte mir auch, dass die nicht so gut in der Hand liegt. Im Moment denke ich an die Roccat Kone, da die so ziemlich die gleiche Form hat wie die Mäuse der Vanilla Logitech G Serie.


Geh mal zum MM oder Sauturn, und nimm sie in die Hand. Ich hab auch gedacht das sie unförmig ist, aber als ich sie angefasst hab, hab ich gemerkt das sie mir sehr gut in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Wenn man eine 100%ig an seine Hand anliegende Maus umbedingt braucht, dann gehe in den Laden.
Ich hatte bis jetzt seit ca. 5 Jahren immer Thypoon und war mit diesen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> G9 scheint mir etwas zu unförmig und ein Bekannter bestätigte mir auch, dass die nicht so gut in der Hand liegt. Im Moment denke ich an die Roccat Kone, da die so ziemlich die gleiche Form hat wie die Mäuse der Vanilla Logitech G Serie.



Kann ich bestätigen. Mir gefällt sich von der Ergonomie auch nicht so sehr. Im Gegensatz zur G5 eindeutig ein Rückschritt, meiner Meinung nach. Die Kone hingegen liegt bei mir perfekt in der Hand. Leider liest man allerhand im Netz, was nicht so prickelnd ist. Z.b. die Qualität des Mausrads, oder des Kabels.

Ob da was dran ist, keine Ahnung. Ich für meinen Teil fand aber heraus, daß mir der Druckpunkt der Tasten etwas zu wenig Feedback gibt.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Ich find die G9 super. Anfangs fand ich sie hässlich und klobig, nach der Enttäuschung mit der Lachesis wurde sie dann aber trotzdem bestellt. Und ich bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden. Man muss sich an die kurze Form gewöhnen, da man die Maus quasi nur mit den Fingern lenkt und nicht mit dem ganzen Arm/Handgelenk, aber das ist super!
Die 2 Oberschalen die beiligen haben auch eine komplett andere Form und Oberfläche, das macht nochmal einen großen Unterschied bei der Handhabung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2009)

Ergonomie ist halt was sehr individuelles. Da kann man eigentlich nur selbst Hand anlegen, um das Richtige zu finden. Ich persönlich habe z.B. riesige Pranken, die eigentlich eher zu einem kanadischen Holzfäller passen würden und für solche, hat sich zumindest für mich die G5 als beste Maus bezüglich Ergonomie herauskristallisiert. Dicht gefolgt von der Kone, die auch sehr gut in der Hand lag.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Ganz klar, da ist jeder ein wenig anders. Die Form der MX510/518/G5/G7 wurden ja in den Himmel gelobt, ich kann damit aber garnichts anfangen. 

Was man aber sicher sagen kann: Der Support von Logitech ist unübertroffen! Gleitfüße bekommt man hinterhergeworfen, Akkus für die G7, Tasten für Tastaturen kann man nachbestellen, und das alles kostenlos! Die heißeste Nummer war, als die MX510 meines Nachbarn kaputt war. Nach einem netten Telefonat hat er die kaputte MX510 gegen eine neue MX518 getauscht bekommen, und das, obwohl die Garantie schon abgelaufen war!


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Funk/Wirlesmäuse von Thypoon/Sivercest und war mit denen sehr zufrieden.
2o € halten zwar nur 2 Jahre, aber dann holt man sich halt wieder ne neue.
5 Tastenmaus.
Ich brauche Kabellos, zocken mit einer Kabelmaus finde ich persönlich störend.
Muss dann aber eine wiederaufladbare mit Ladeschale sein.
Eine wo man die Batterien separat laden muss oder gar austauschen muss, ich will nicht.
Aus Umwelttechnischen und Kostengründen.
Habe aber von den Logitecmäusen auch vieles gutes gehört, evtl. wird meine nächste Maus ja mal eine GMaus.
Evtl. nehme ich dann gleich G9Maus + G15 Tastatur
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

G9+G15, exakt diese Kombination hab ich hier in Gebrauch. Egal ob Softwaretechnisch, von der Handhabung oder sonst irgendwas, die Produkte sind schlichtweg erste Sahne!


----------



## EXclaw (11. April 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> G9 scheint mir etwas zu unförmig und ein Bekannter bestätigte mir auch, dass die nicht so gut in der Hand liegt. Im Moment denke ich an die Roccat Kone, da die so ziemlich die gleiche Form hat wie die Mäuse der Vanilla Logitech G Serie.



Ich hab mir auch eine Roccat Kone zugelegt und kann sie nur empfehlen. Gute Verarbeitung und kann sonst auch nicht wirklich was bemängeln. Die 2 Tasten für den Browser sind auch ganz praktisch. Nur gibt's das Treibermenü in Englisch, nicht in Deutsch. Sollte aber kein Problem sein. Das Treibermenü ist auch übersichtlich und man findet sich schnell zurecht. Wie gesagt, geh einfach mal nach Saturn/Media Markt und guck dir die Mäuse an. Jeder hat ne andere Hand. Mir liegt die Kone einfach besser in der Hand, als die G9.


----------



## pampam (11. April 2009)

Ich habe vor, meinem Bruder einen Kühler aus Plexiglas für seinen Notebook zu bauen.
Den Lüfter möchte ich an den USB-Anschluss anschließen, welcher aber nur 5 Volt und 500mA liefert.
In diesem Test werden Lüfter bei 5 Volt verglichen, allerdings Sind diese zu teuer (ich will auf keinen Fall mehr, als 10&#8364; dafür ausgeben) oder nicht Beleuchtet.
Kann mir jemand einen beleuchteten 120mm Lüfter empfehlen, der bei 5 Volt noch ausreichend Luft bewegt und in meinen Preisrahmen passt?
Falls nicht, würde ich den Testsieger nehmen und da kommten wir zu meiner nächsten Frage: Kann ich den Lüfter und 4-5 LED's an einen USB-Anschluss machen? 
Soll ich sie in reihe oder parallel schalten? 

Der komplizierteste Stromkreis, den ich bis jetzt selbst gemacht habe, besteht aus 4 LED's, 2 Wiederständen und einer 12V Stromquelle...
Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

/Edit: Glaubt ihr, dass dieser Lüfter auch auf 5V noch einen akzeptablen Luftstrom erzeugt?


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Falathrim, die 200€ überweiß ich dir nicht noch extra. Die Karte ist nämlich bestellt und schon auf dem Weg zu dir nach hause, überweißen wäre also sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aso k, thx <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (11. April 2009)

Das mit dem defekten ScrollRad der Kone wurde in der 2ten Generation gefixt soweit ich gelesen habe. Im Computerbase Artikel stand auch, dass die Form sehr ähnlich der G5/G7 ist und somit die Umgewöhnung fast ganz wegfällt. Das wär also ein + Punkt. Alles in allem denk ich werd ich bei der Kone bleiben.
Was bei der G9 halt noch ein Vorteil gewesen wäre ist, dass die ne kleine "Ablage" für den Daumen hat.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Aber das hat auch nur der XL-Griff. Der Präzisionsgriff, also der ganz raue, hat keine Daumenauflage. Ich persönlich möchte aber auf genau diese absolut nichtmehr verzichten.

Was mich an der Kone mal live interessieren würde, wäre diese Oberflächenanpassung. Komisch find ich, dass eine deutsche Firma lediglich englische Treiber publiziert...

Julien das Video von dem Typ der seinen PC kaputt haut find ich irre, aber da ist ja außer dem Gehäuse nichtmehr viel übrig.


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Der hat gründlich abgewrackt.
Bekamm aber keine Prämie.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

ja, aber wie gesagt, arg viel drin war nichtmehr.


pampam die einfachste Lösung für dich wird schlicht und ergreifend ein CoolingPad für 20-30€ sein. Die tun ihren Dienst genau so wie sie sollen und du hast keine Scherereien.


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Hatte mir mal auch überlegt für mein Notebook ein Coolerpad zu kaufen.
Aber ich zocke kaum auf dem Notebook, also eher Surfen,office obwohl es für Wow ausgelegt ist.
http://www.pearl.de/search.jsp?query_type=...amp;x=0&y=0
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## pampam (11. April 2009)

Die sollen angeblich nicht schlecht sein und wie ich auf der letzten Seite schon geschrieben habe, habe ich vor, meinem Bruder so eins selbst aus Plexiglas zu bauen.
Und mein Problem mit dem LED's hat sich auch (mehr oder weniger) erledigt, weil ich noch einen leuchtenden Lüfter gefunden habe, der auch bei 5V funktioniert.

/Edit: Falls du es evt. auch selbst bauen möchtest (oder es einfach irgendjemand interessiert), kann ich mal eine 3D-Datei hochladen (mit google SketchUp gemacht).


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Ich fass es nicht, Pearl verscherbelt sogar noch alten DDR-SDRAM und SDRAM, das hab ich auch schon lange nirgends mehr gesehen. Werd ich mir aber merken sollte der Ram vom Server verrecken


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Kann man doch froh sein wenn man welchen braucht und den arbeitsPC nicht wegwerfen will.
Ich würde es eher als positiv werten.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

klar, ich meinte das auch mehr oder weniger positiv. Ist eben eine Rarität, mich wunderts, dass es das noch neu gibt.


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Pearl ist so ne Art Fundgrube
Bieten auch oft Vollversionen fast für ein Apfel und ein Ei an.
Oder die Vorversion für 50%.
Ich gucke auch ab und zu bei Pearl vorbei wenns nicht das neuste sein muss.
Neuware ist meist besonders Software oder festplatten eher teurer.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. April 2009)

ich musste schmunzeln

http://www.pearl.de/a-RK5312-3022.shtml

Topseller!


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2009)

Dass das ein Topseller ist sagt einiges über den Großteil des Kundenkreises von Pearl aus ^^


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Hat jemand das schon gezockt?
Wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen ob es sich lohnt.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## LoLTroll (11. April 2009)

Die Astragon Simulatoren waren schon immer mist...mich wundert warum es die immer noch gibt


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eitVFQiYAJQ
Sieht nach nervenaufreibenden Actionszenen aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. April 2009)

Halt nen Spiel für alle, die die Sims (inkl. ALLER Addons) schon durch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel ich halt erstmal zur Beruhigung ne Runde F.E.A.R nach diesen Szenen


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Die Radanimation finde ich teilweise sehr holperisch.
Ok, ich glaub das ist ein Game mal für 30 min max. 60 min.
Und dann wars das.
Pearl lohnt sich vor allem für Software wenn man sich unsicher ist ob die Software die richtige ist und man lieber die Vorversion erst kauft.
Aber dafür gibts ja eigentlich Testversionen oder wenn man mit der Vorversion auch gut leben kann.
Habe 70% dort bis jetzt nur Software gekauft.
Davon 99% die Sonderangebote:
Z.B.: paragon Festplattentools 2009 für 9 € (Alle 9er Versionen Personal).
Hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Astragon kloppt in gefühlten Abständen von 3 Wochen neue Simulatoren raus...da bleibt keine Zeit für ordentliche Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2009)

Jemand da der sich mit iPod's und Itunes auskennt?


----------



## Balyndar (12. April 2009)

naja naja, kommt drauf an, ich hab das Programm auch und kämpfe damit rum, was issen los damit?


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2009)

Ich muss mein iPod als Speischerlaufwerk anzeigen, aber es funktoniert nicht.

Da habe ich das gefunden: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1478?viewloc...mp;locale=de_DE


Aber bei dem iPod Touch gibts diese Funktion nicht, was soll ich jetzt mcahen?


----------



## Balyndar (12. April 2009)

Nur das ich ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, du willst deinen Ipod sozusagen als normalen Usb Stick verwenden, bzw. unter Lokaler Datenträger X anzeigen lassen? (z.b als Laufwerk E?) sowas?

also habe auch einen Ipod Touch und als ich den das erste mal anschloss, war der direkt als solcher unter Lokaler Datenträger sichtbar und man konnte draufkopieren was man wollte, hatte ich auch anfangs mit der Musik gemacht weil ich dachte wäre wien Mp3-Player.

Aber wieso "Musst" du den als Speicherlaufwerk anzeigen ?


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2009)

Ja, ist schon richtig wie du sagst.

Um Musik auf vom iPod auf den Desktop zu ziehen. Der wird bei mir als Kamera angezeigt, deswegen kann ich den nirgends auswählen.


----------



## Balyndar (12. April 2009)

Als Kamera?, dann muss ich wohl oder übel passen, bei mir klappte es wie gesagt von Anfang an, hab keinen Schimmer wie man das ändern kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Itunes is eh totaler Schwachsinn, das ganze Programm gehört aufen Schrott, total kompliziert damit seinen Ipod klar zu kriegen, am besten ist noch diese erbärmliche Anleitung die beim Ipod bei is. Hab mit Sicherheit ne Stunde gebraucht, bis ich endlich nen Lied draufhatte, vom Löschen einiger Lieder oder vom erstellen von Wiedergabelisten möchte ich gar nicht erst reden xD

Hoffe du kriegstes noch irgendwie hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2009)

Bin zurzeit an einem anderen Computer zuhause klappt das einbarnfrei.

Was ich total behindert finde. Itunes möchte meine Lieder vom iPod löschen um mit der Musikliste auf diesem PC die in Itunes ist zuüberspielen, weil es sonst nichts anders geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Astragon kloppt in gefühlten Abständen von 3 Wochen neue Simulatoren raus...da bleibt keine Zeit für ordentliche Animation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unfassbarerweise war der Landwirtschaftssimulator wirklich ein unfassbarer Erfolg. Und vor allem wurde er super bewertet. Es ist eben ein bequemes Spiel, aber er hatte eine unglaubliche Resonanz.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. April 2009)

@Soramac
Du kannst den Ipod Touch nicht als Festplatte anzeigen lassen. Selbst mit Jailbreaks geht das galube ich nicht. Aber ich glaube in Itunes gibt es eine Option  womit du die Musik von Ipod syncronisiern kannst. Aber ich kenn das Problem... ist grauenhaft wenn man den PC neu aufsetzt.


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Ich bin derzeit echt am Grübeln ohne Ende...der Alternaterechner ist heftig geil und das Geld hab ich auf dem Konto.
Mein Problem ist, dass das Führerscheingeld ist und ich das natürlich auch brauche. 1400 hab ich...800 kostet der PC, -100 der Gutschein, den ich auf Ebay wegbekomme hoffentlich. Dann bin ich trotzdem 700 im Minus. Was ich noch habe, ist ein Full Epic Todesritter bei WoW, was maximal 100-150 Euronen sind. Eher weniger wenn ich mich so auf Ebay umschaue. Und wie schnell ich einen 400&#8364;-Job finde weiß ich  nicht...und wie schnell ich damit das Geld zurückbekomm...

Edit:
Ich weiß nicht, wieweit mein Rechner euch bekannt ist:

CPU: E4500
MoBo: ASRock Dual-VSTA2
Grafikkarte: Leadtek WinFast A7600GS AGP
RAM: 2GB DDR2-667
320 GB Samsung SP F1
Und ansonsten Restteile aus nem 2004eraldipc...


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> @Soramac
> Du kannst den Ipod Touch nicht als Festplatte anzeigen lassen. Selbst mit Jailbreaks geht das galube ich nicht. Aber ich glaube in Itunes gibt es eine Option  womit du die Musik von Ipod syncronisiern kannst. Aber ich kenn das Problem... ist grauenhaft wenn man den PC neu aufsetzt.


Jein, mit Jailbreak kann man über eine SSH-Verbindung (Wireless) vom Pc aus auf das komplette Dateisystem des iPods zugreifen und daher auch theoretisch neue Ordner erstellen in die man seine Daten schieben kann (Musik muss natürlich in einen vorhandenen Ordern, ob die dann erkannt wird ist die andere Frage...), ob der iPod das so Problemlos mit sich machen lässt bzw. dann noch gescheit hochfährt weiss ich aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Gebt mir Tipps, was soll ich machen? -.-


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an wann du den Führerschein machst...
Wenn du noch n Jahr Zeit hast könntest ja noch in den nächsten Sommerferien n Ferienjob suchen, dann würd ich ihn kaufen.


----------



## Shadlight (12. April 2009)

Eltern anpumpen O:


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Naja ich bin im Augenblick dabei ihn zu machen, bin bei der Theorie.
Aber tendeziell hab ich Zeit, muss ja nich direkt fertigmachen, kann ja einfach ewig lange Bögen machen und so...Ferienjob und Nebenjob muss ich eh noch suchen...damit wär das dann auch no prob denk ich, 2 Monate bis zu den Sommerferien hab ich...


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Selbst ich wurde als ich das Angebot gesehen habe schwach.
Aber ich habe dann 5 mal überlegt und mir gesagt, halt du hast doch erst ein neuen.
Hätte ich noch den alten gehabt, hätte ich zugeschlagen.
Vielleicht gibt´s ja bei Alternate in 3 Jahren wieder so ein angebot.
Ob ich die Teile bei Alternate kaufe und zusammenschraube oder ihn mir zusammenschrauben lassen oder gleich komplett dort kaufe ist doch wurst, ich traue Alternate 100x mehr las Mediamarkt das die dort auch das Einbauen was Sie angeben, bei MM & Saturn habe ich so meine Zweifel.

Tut mir leid ich kenne mich mit Itunes und Ipod nicht aus, ich habe einen TrekstorMp3player, da mir Ipod für die Zugfahrt zu teuer ist, und mehr nutze ich den eigentlich nie.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Also wenn ich meinen Ipod touch anschließe, krieg ich ihn zusätzlich zu Itunes noch als Wechseldatenmedium angezeigt und kann da auch Sachen drauf klöppeln.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Bei meinem ist dies auch so der Fall, Itunes habe ich ja gar nicht.
Das ist auch eigentlich bei USB-Wechseldatenträgern auch normal.
Wenn das Autostartfenster kommt einfach auswählen, Ornder anzeigen .....


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist dies auch so der Fall, Itunes habe ich ja gar nicht.
> Das ist auch eigentlich bei USB-Wechseldatenträgern auch normal.
> Wenn das Autostartfenster kommt einfach auswählen, Ornder anzeigen .....



ja gut, bei einem "normalen" MP3-Player lädt man ja so normal auch die Musik drauf.

Beim Ipod muss die Musik per Itunes (oder ähnliches Freeware-Programm) draufgeladen werden, damit er die verarbeiten und abspielen kann. Einfach über den Ordner laden funktioniert nicht.

Daher ist das nicht wirklich vergleichbar und nicht unbedingt vorauszusetzen, dass nen Ipod genauso wirken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Diese Itunesvariante hat auch Nachteile, wenn man bei einem Freund ist und dieser, wenn man den einen Ipod hat kein Itunes hat und wills nicht installieren will aber die Musik, hat man doch ein Problem.
Wären die Ipods im Verhältnis zu den anderen nicht verdammt teuer würde ich ja auch ein Ipod nehmen, ich sehe es aber nicht ein noch den Namen zu zahlen.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Diese Itunesvariante hat auch Nachteile, wenn man bei einem Freund ist und dieser, wenn man den einen Ipod hat kein Itunes hat und wills nicht installieren will aber die Musik, hat man doch ein Problem.
> Wären die Ipods im Verhältnis zu den anderen nicht verdammt teuer würde ich ja auch ein Ipod nehmen, ich sehe es aber nicht ein noch den Namen zu zahlen.



Das geht nichtmal mit Itunes! Nur mit Itunes ist Musik oneway: nur drauf, nicht runter(außer löschen/überschreiben).

Will man wirklich die Musik vom Ipod runter kriegen, muss man sich anderer Mittel bedienen in Form von Programmen.

Aber es kommt auch ganz stark an, was du mit deinem Ipod machen willst. Da ich gerne Filme sehe, viel Musik höre und öfters mit meinem Ipod in Hot-Spots hänge, hat sich mein Ipod allein schon durch das gesparrte Geld von Batterien ausgezahlt. Und gerade dafür ist der Ipod touch göttlich, allein schon durch Musik- und Film-qualität. Von den Apps ganz zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Auch Mp3s ich meine jetzt nicht die DRM-geschützten Lieder, die meine ich gar nicht.
Also vom Itunesstore.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Auch Mp3s ich meine jetzt nicht die DRM-geschützten Lieder, die meine ich gar nicht.
> Also vom Itunesstore.


es ist vollkommen egal ob DRM geschützt oder nicht. MP3-Datein kriegst du nur auf den Ipod drauf. Du kannst sie nicht auf andere Computer vom Ipod runter übertragen durch Itunes.

Wobei ich mich gerade frage ob das beim Mac funktioniert...wäre doch mal ne Strategie um die Leute zu nem Mac zu bewegen


----------



## Asoriel (12. April 2009)

Nein, auf einem Mac funktioniert es definitiv nicht, das hab ich schon getestet.

Ich hab aber auf meinem iPod immer ein kleines Programm (wenige M mit dem man die Musik wieder zurück auf den PC bekommt.

Die Lieder von iTunes, also die gekauften, sind übrigens ohne DRM oder sonstigen Sicherheits-Features, die kann man so oft man will kopieren, brennen etc.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

hmm, ok sonst hätte ich es in 2 Wochen selbst ausprobiert, Sobald ich mal meinen Computer neu aufsetze. Für den sind in Zukunft Vista/Win7 + Mac geplant

edit: Gibt es eigentlich neue nette Gaming MBs für Sockel 775? Oder ist das P5Q immer noch der Standard für round about 100&#8364; ?


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> edit: Gibt es eigentlich neue nette Gaming MBs für Sockel 775? Oder ist das P5Q immer noch der Standard für round about 100€ ?


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Das P5Q ist Topmainboard.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Das P5Q ist Topmainboard.
Ich habe das P5E ist älter, aber auch top.
Das ist auch ein Topteil:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...p;l3=Sockel+775

Aber ich finde das P5Q reicht aus.
Das 250 Board ist übertrieben.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Joa, da ich aufrüsten will, soll gleich nen neues MB mit rein. Da ich aber nicht so sehr auf dem neuesten Stand bei MBs bin, wollte ich nochmal fragen...nicht, dass ich das neueste Topboad nicht mitkriege und mir das "alte" P5Q hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. April 2009)

_Suche schickes Gehäuse mit einigen 120mm Lüftern die sich leicht ausbauen lassen , sollte Window haben - aber nicht von oben bis unten sondern nur so "teilweise" 

Los Los.. :] _


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Da kann dir keiner helfen, das ist Geschmackssache.
Hast du nicht das Antec 900?
Das ist doch sehr gut.


----------



## painschkes (12. April 2009)

_Antec 1200 :]

Ist nur bedingt für mich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

Neben den Antec-Gehäusen find von ich die Thermaltake noch ganz schick, z.B das Thermaltake Armor VA8003BWS.
Oder du nimmst einfach noch ein Antec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. April 2009)

_Schon ganz okay , aber es sollte innen Schwarz sein und die Lüfter sollen sich wie gesagt leicht ausbauen&wieder einbauen lassen..

Sollte nen Midi sein und mit Fenster..aber nicht von oben bis unten sondern nur so in der mitte..


Jaja , große Ansprüche :]_


----------



## Shefanix (12. April 2009)

So bin auch mal wieder da *g* 

Hab mal ne Frage: Weiss jemand von euch ob es irgendwie möglich ist mein Winamp mit TS zu koppeln? Also das wenn im TS einer redet bei Winamp die Lautstärke runtergeht? Wär nämlich wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Hatte noch ne alte 9800 Pro AGP 8x (Defekt)Shaphire
Ein Levicom 500 Watt Netzteil (Defekt)
rumliegen, jemand Interesse? *g*


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

@Shefanix, geht soweit ich weis nicht.
Mir ist aber neulich aufgefallen dass iTunes leiser wird wenn jemand im TS redet, zumindest ein bisschen (kam mir jedenfalls so vor^^)

Alte Netzteile hab ich selber noch 3 rumliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt bin ich erstmal Mint installieren :>


----------



## Shefanix (12. April 2009)

Hmm schade, mit Vent gehts ja aber benutzt kaum einer :/

Ich hab hier noch nen Intel Celeron 2,4 GHz und ne ASUS EN7900GS rumliegen. Kommt beides noch bei ebay rein und auch noch meine Wii. Jemand Interesse? ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Ich hab hier auch noch nen dreistöckiges Analog Modem rumfliegen, original mit Fernmeldesiegel der Telekom drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und jetzt bin ich erstmal Mint installieren :>


Hab ich auch, nur hat es nicht so ganz funktioniert...
Ich hab Mint auf eine extra (leere) Platte installiert, auf der ich eine Partition für Mint eingeteilt habe, die andere Partition ist noch NFTS formatiert.
Wenn ich jetzt Mint booten lasse sehe ich erst ein paar Sekunden den Ladescreen, dann kommt das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich das erste mal nach der Mintinstallation (versehentlich) Vista booten gelassen hab kam auch ein Bluescreen, den ich aber in der halben Millisekunde nicht lesen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte natürlich einfach die Platte wieder formatieren und Mint neuinstallieren, nur gibts da 2 Probleme : Von Vista aus sehe ich nur den NFTS-Teil und von Mint (von der Live-CD) aus gibt es/finde ich keine Formatierungsmöglichkeit : /
Soll ich einfach format :e machen? Oder "erwischt" es dann auch nur den NFTS-Teil? Weil eigentlich sollte die Mint-Partition ja einen anderne Laufwerksbuchstaben haben, den ich aber leider nicht weis (weil ich die Partition nicht sehe).

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Hab mich jetzt gegen den Rechner entschieden. Auf den ersten und zweiten Blick ist das Angebot echt der Hammer. Aber im Endeffekt ist es eben doch ein Fertig-PC mit entsprechenden Nachteilen.

Auf den dritten Blick gabs einfach zu viel was dagegen gesprochen hat.

Ein ordentliches Gehäuse, aber nicht perfekt verarbeitet und nicht das Design das ich perfekt fände und laut Rezensionen und Text ein lauter Frontlüfter
Ein nettes Netzteil, aber nicht Oberklasse, relativ schlecht bewertet, unter anderem wegen einem nervigen Piepen.
Ein genialer Prozi...
Ein mittelmäßiger Kühler, für Otto Normaluser super, für mich aber nicht genug ;D
Eine superschnelle Graka, die aber im Prinzip schon fast von der GTX275 eingeholt ist...und mit Nachteilen ausgestattet (Recht lauter Kühler, teilweise der Kühler mit dem Werks-OC überfordert)
Festplatte natürlich Luxus...

Wie schon angemerkt, für jeden normalen User ein Nonplusultra. Und er hat ja auch mich schwach gemacht. Aber ich bin nicht Otto Normaluser. Ich will dann irgendwann MEINEN Rechner hier stehen haben. Von MIR erarbeitet, von MIR zusammengestellt, von MIR zusammengebaut, für mich dann das Nonplusultra. Ich hab mir mal geschworen, nie wieder einen Fertig-PC zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal geschworen, nie wieder einen Fertig-PC zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wilkommen im Klub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und GZ zur Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hab jetzt einfach die Mint-Partition unter Vista gelöscht und formatiere jetzt die Platte neu als NFTS.
Der Bootloader sollte ja auf der Platte mit Mint gewesen sein, oder?
Jedenfalls versuch ichs dann nacher einfach nochmal, wenns dann wieder nicht geht nehm ich Ubuntu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Das habe ich mir auch geschworen, als ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Medion(Aldi) PC´s machte.

Aber ich fand das System doch sehr interessant.
Warten die PCs meiner Eltern ich hatte aber dann immer die Arbeit mit denen.
Besonders WinME war an den gekoppelt OSlog (Simlog wie beim Handy).
Leistungsmäßig wäre damals Xp gegangen.
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Dracun (12. April 2009)

hmm kann dir leider erst hilfe geben wenn i auf meinem pc das dual boot system installt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry und ja winamp kann man mit einem extra runterschrauben lassen für ts...weiß nur gad den namen net dafür sry


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

ich habe nie einen fertigen bessen...fahre immer noch mit dem alten DOS-Gerät, dass ich habe seit ich 6 war. Nur halt immer wieder aufgerüstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2009)

Kann mir eventuell jmd ne SEHR LEISE (!!!) aktiv gekühlte Grafikkarte im Leistungsbereich einer ATI 4850 empfehlen?


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Ich wollte auch Ubuntu auf dem Desktop installieren,
aber der Linuxbootloader den man ja braucht damit es startet, killte die MBR, es ging gar nix mehr.
Eine Windowsreparatur bzw. ein Backup war da dann die Rettung.
Ich werde es evtl. heute Mittag nochmals in Ruhe versuchen.
Die Vorgängerversion hatte ich mal vor Monaten drauf, wegen Platzmangel musste ich die dann löschen.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Kann mir eventuell jmd ne SEHR LEISE (!!!) aktiv gekühlte Grafikkarte im Leistungsbereich einer ATI 4850 empfehlen?


HIS Radeon HD4850 IceQ4

Bzw. für 150 gibts auch HD4870-Karten, da würde ich die Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual empfehlen. (160-170 so)


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

richtig. Die IceQ4+ sind unhörbar und richtig kühl, sind echt super Lüfter.

Einen Fertig-PC kauf ich sicherlich auch nicht, das ist sicher.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Naja das Internet hasst mich...gestern Nachmittag waren nur noch 36 Rechner da...da dacht ich schon "Ist eh alles weg bis morgen"
Jetzt sind immer noch 7 Stück da -.- Stellt mich schon fast wieder auf ne Probe -.-


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

tatsächlich. Also schnell schnell, kauf dir einen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Boah, mach mich nicht fertig ey xD Ich will ihn ja eig nicht kaufen...aber das Angebot ist so geil.... AAAAAARGH!!!

EDIT: Lässt sich nicht mehr in den Warenkorb legen, dürfte sich also erledigt haben

EDIT2: Doch, lässt er sich noch...ARGH! -.-


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> HIS Radeon HD4850 IceQ4
> 
> Bzw. für 150 gibts auch HD4870-Karten, da würde ich die Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual empfehlen. (160-170 so)


Damals hat die 4850 150 € gekostet :-(


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

na, die PC-Teile werden zum Teil recht rasant billiger.


Falathrim ich schau mal, vielleicht find ich noch jemand der den PC kauft, dann hats nurnoch 6 Stück


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Wennde meinst...xD

oh mann...es ist echt brutal...ich weiß es einfach nicht^^


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Ich kaufe ihn nicht, aber nur aus dem Grund, weil ich erst vor 6 Monaten einen kaufte.
Da mache ich lieber 2010 ein Upgrade.
Mit kaufte meine ich: Maiboard,RAM,CPU,Graka.
Aber beim nächsten wird auch ein Netzteil, und Gehäuse fällig, bis dahin fällt das sicher auseinander.
Hat dann 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

Falathrim der PC ist nicht schlecht, das muss ich Dir wohl nicht erzählen.

Frontlüfter kannst Du für wenige Euro einen leisen einbauen.
Fiependes Netzteil ist natürlich nervig, aber wenn der PC unterm Tisch steht nicht zu hören, außerdem kannst Du eventuell dein altes einbauen
Kühler wirst in nem Fertig-PC nie nen Dicken finden, da musst eben auch nochmal ~30-40&#8364; investieren
Grafikkarte schon fast von der GTX275 eingeholt, na und? Immer noch verdammt schnell! Und laut sind fast alle Lüfter bei Highend-Karten


So arg sind die Nachteile nicht. Mich würde am meisten das Mainboard und der Kühler stören, den Rest find ich okay.


Edit: Ich frag mich eben, warum die den Lüfter mit "Werkzeugloser Montage" bewerben. Der Rechner ist doch eh zusammengebaut.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Falathrim der PC ist nicht schlecht, das muss ich Dir wohl nicht erzählen.
> 
> Frontlüfter kannst Du für wenige Euro einen leisen einbauen.
> Fiependes Netzteil ist natürlich nervig, aber wenn der PC unterm Tisch steht nicht zu hören, außerdem kannst Du eventuell dein altes einbauen
> ...


Die Nachteile sind minimal, das ist ja mein Problem...das Ding ist eben das Geld, ich weiß nicht wie schnell ich einen Job finde...theoretisch aber fix

Das mit dem Kühler sind einfach Werbetags denk ich....


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

Naja, dann eben bei den Eltern Geld leihen und fix auf die Suche nach einem Job machen.


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Das wäre die letzte Option wenn man den umbedingt haben will.
Kannst ja sagen das du es in 10 oder 20 raten zurückzahlst.
Das sollte schaffbar sein.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Ne, hab mich jetzt endgültig dagegen entschieden. Job suchen und dann selber zusammenbauen, fertig. Der Rechner ist nice, aber nicht MEIN Rechner :>

Ich werde die Entscheidung denke ich nicht ewig bereuen. Der Führerschein ist wichtiger, gerade weil ich meiner Ma auch versprochen hab das Geld nur dafür einzusetzen :>
Wenn ich zum 1. Mai nen 400€-Job hab passt das bis zu meinem Geburtstag Mitte August mit nem neuen Rechner. Ausserdem würde ein neuer Rechner zum Sommeranfang keinen positiven Effekt haben...im Sommer werd ich sowieso vor allem draußen sein...
Und zur Herbst/Winter-Saison hab ich dann was geiles UND meinen Führerschein, done.

Aber danke für den seelischen Beistand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2009)

Du kannst ja schon mit dem 100 Euro Gutschein irgendetwas kaufen und das dann bei Ebay verhökern. Vielleicht bekommst du auch noch die Cherry-Tastatur nebst Maus, die haust du dann auch bei Ebay rein. Und last but not least haust du dann noch deinen alten Rechner bei Ebay rein. Da könnten dann vielleicht so 200 Euro zusammenkommen, vielleicht auch mehr.

Und dann bist du schon nur noch bei 600 Euro

Außerdem lässt sich das Ding doch sogar finanzieren, zu 0%


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Stimmt, also musst du nicht mal direkt das Geld bei deinen Eltern dir pumpen.
Falls du es nicht finanzieren darfst, machs so.
Lass es deine Eltern machen und überweise diesen mit Dauerauftrag dann montlich das Geld.
So machte ich das auch mal als ich mir das Notebook kaufte.
Manchmal setzen Sie voraus, das man mind. 12 Monate einen Job nachweisen kann, und ein regelmäßiges Einkommen hat.


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

dass Er die Maus+Tastatur bekommt möchte ich bezweifeln, das bekommen nur die ersten 50 Käufer, sprich die ersten 5%. Mittlerweile sind aber schon 99,3% der PCs verkauft.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du kannst ja schon mit dem 100 Euro Gutschein irgendetwas kaufen und das dann bei Ebay verhökern. Vielleicht bekommst du auch noch die Cherry-Tastatur nebst Maus, die haust du dann auch bei Ebay rein. Und last but not least haust du dann noch deinen alten Rechner bei Ebay rein. Da könnten dann vielleicht so 200 Euro zusammenkommen, vielleicht auch mehr.
> 
> Und dann bist du schon nur noch bei 600 Euro
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Gutschein hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht...
Die Cherry-Sachen sind nur für die ersten 50 die bestellen, zu denen gehör ich nicht
Beim neuen Rechner würd ich nicht unbedingt mit 200 Euro rechnen, Ebay ist da schon brutal...meinst du in Einzelteilen oder komplett?

Die 0%-Finanzierung ist nur bei 12 Monaten...und da weiß ich eben nicht ob sich das lohnt, 1 Jahr für einen Rechner zu zahlen, dessen Wert ja auch verfällt...ich fänds interessant zu erfahren ob man den Restpreis auch auf einen Schlag zahlen könnte :/

Danke, dass du mich wieder ins Schwanken gebracht hast -.- xD
Würdest du mir den Rechner empfehlen oder wie? :>


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

Die letzten 7 halten sich hartnäckig. Es ist und bleibt ein unschlagbares Angebot. Nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und es ist zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die Preisentwicklung bei DDR3 ist irre. Ein 12GB-Kit (OCZ, 1333Mhz) was im Januar noch beinahe 450&#8364; gekostet hat gibts jetzt für 150&#8364;, das ist bereits DDR2 1066Mhz-Niveau!

OCZ 12GB 1333Mhz Kit


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die letzten 7 halten sich hartnäckig. Es ist und bleibt ein unschlagbares Angebot. Nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und es ist zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deshalb hab ich auch vorgeschlagen den 900 Euro Pc im Sticky mit nem core i7 auszurüsten.

EDIT:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...p;l3=DDR3-1066+ 
Auch ganz billig


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2009)

Also, ich hab mit Ebay gute Erfahrungen. Kürzlich habe ich einen AMD4400 X2 und eine Geforce 7600 GT versteigert, für 60 Euro. Das ist fast der derzeitige Neupreis. Eine 7600 GT ist für 30 Euro zu haben und ein 4400 X2 für 40 Euro. Ob es besser ist, alles einzeln zu versteigern, oder etwa komplett ist schwierig zu beantworten. Als Komplettangebot brauchst du halt ne gute Verpackung

Der Rechner von Alternate ist eigentlich schon ganz brauchbar. Das Mainboard ist ganz passabel, die Grafikkarte sowieso und der Rest passt auch. Für den Preis sicherlich absolut empfehlenswert. Das Netzteil kenne ich jetzt nicht. Scheint jetzt nicht so der Verkaufsschlager zu sein und bestimmt gibt es besseres, für das Geld. Aber ich denke, es erfüllt seinen Zweck. Dieses bei Alternate bemängelte Pfeifen könnte auch gut ein Defekt gewesen sein.

Die Festplatte passt auch. Die Grafikkarte ist Highend und eigentlich kaum langsammer, als eine GTX285. Hat sich ja auch nichts geändert. Ein bisschen was vom Takt, aber die GTX280 ist ja eh OC. Also drauf geschissen. Was viel besseres gibt es immo nicht. Wird halt noch die alte mit 65 nm sein, wäre mir aber auch egal. Man könnte es sogar positiv sehen, da bei der neuen GTX285 einige über ein Fiepen der Spulen klagen. Und in der Tat wurde da ja bei der neuen gespart. 

Das einzige, was mir gerade bezüglich Graka durch den Kopf geht: Ich meine, daß genau diese Grafikkarte kürzlich bei einem Test in PC-Games oder ähnlicher Zeitschrift negativ bewertet wurde, weil sie angeblich zu heiß wurde und schlicht abschmierte. Die Karte sei angeblich sehr leise, so leise, daß die Drehzahl des Lüfters nicht mehr ausreichte, um sie bei voller Last zu kühlen. Aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest, ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob es diese war. Als ich aber das Bild auf den Kühler sah, dachte ich mir, daß könnte sie sein. Weil ich das Bild der Karte in der Zeitschrift ganz ähnlich in Erinnerung hatte.

Die Tatsache, daß bei Alternate aber jemand auch schreibt, daß diese Karte bei ihm hitzebedingt abschmierte, erhärtet meinen Verdacht.

Jo, und der Rest passt eh. Gehäuse brauchbar, Ram sogar sehr gut und Kühler auch schon mal bei weitem besser als Boxed. Wenn man auf jeden Euro schauen muss, dann gibt es immo wohl kaum eine billigere Alternative, um an einen Highend-Rechner zu kommen.

Selbst zusammengestellt könnte man das ganze sicher noch abrunden, aber dann landest du bestenfalls bei ca. 900 Euro ohne Vista. Habe es bei Hoh.de schon verglichen und dabei ein vergleichbares Setting erstellt, nur von den Teilen her halt optimiert.

Edit: wo ich gerade deine Hardware sehe. Wie wäre es, wenn du vielleicht doch einzeln bestellst?

z.B. so:

OCZ 4096MB KIT PC2-8500U DDR2-1066 Platinum XTC CLCL5-5-5-18
------------------------------------------------------------
Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade 690 (RC-690)
------------------------------------------------------------
Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H 780G AM2+ DDR2
------------------------------------------------------------
be quiet Straight Power BQT E6-500W
------------------------------------------------------------
Zotac GTX 260² 896MB GDDR3 2xDVI PCIe 2.0 55nm Version inkl.RaceDriver Grid
------------------------------------------------------------
AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x 3.0GHz AM2+ Boxed Black Edition

für ca. 620 Euro bei Hoh.de

Festplatte und Laufwerke behälst du und den Rest deines Rechners verhökerst du. Bzw. vielleicht behälst du sogar noch dein Gehäuse, weiß ja nicht, was du da hast.
Dann hast du nochmal in dem Fall jetzt 70 Euro gespart. Und ob GTX260 oder GTX280 ist auch fast schon wurst. Von der Zotac wüsste ich bisher z.b. nichts nachteiliges. Mainboard ist etwas besser und Netzteil passt in dem Fall nun auch auf jeden.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2009)

Wird auch immer billiger:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...Edition/280191/


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wird auch immer billiger:
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...Edition/280191/


Bei zack-zack für 184 Euro


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2009)

Ich kann die XFX GTX260 Black Edition nicht empfehlen. 

Mir ist sie dauernd abgeschmiert, trotz ausreichend Kühlung und Strom...

Lief erst ruhig als ich sie manuell per Rivatuner runter getaktet habe auf das Niveau einer normalen GTX260.


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2009)

Ja, daß mit den von Werk ab übertakteten Karten ist halt immer so eine Sache Viel bringen tut es im Endeffekt eh nicht, von daher kann man sich das meiner Meinung nach echt schenken, dafür auch nur einen Euro mehr auszugeben.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, daß mit den von Werk ab übertakteten Karten ist halt immer so eine Sache Viel bringen tut es im Endeffekt eh nicht, von daher kann man sich das meiner Meinung nach echt schenken, dafür auch nur einen Euro mehr auszugeben.



Naja, ich hab mir jetzt stattdessen ne GTX260 AMP²! von Zotac gekauft bzw eingetauscht...die läuft ohne Probleme auf GTX280 Niveau für 170&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist sie leiser und zieht 20W weniger Strom als die XFX Black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2009)

Mit Zotac hab ich bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

Grakatechnisch habe ich mit Club3D gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber Gainward/Palit ist vom hörensagen auch sehr gut.
Zotac, kann ich aktuell nicht beurteilen, habe mich da nicht informiert.
Aber ich denke das ist auch top.
Solangs kein Shappire


----------



## LoLTroll (13. April 2009)

OC-Versionen von MSI sind auch ganz schlimm sind...schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht =(


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

HIS ist bei den guten Herstellern nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2009)

Alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mal fragen, ich habe als Betriebsystem Windows XP Service Pack 3 und ich benutze den Rechner zum zocken, den alten also mit AGP Grafikkarte und möchte damit ja World of Warcraft spielen. Funktoniert soweit ganz gut, aber in Nordend 25Naxxramas geht fast nichts mehr. Ich besitze nur 1GB Ram, hat das eventuell damit zu tun?

Und wenn ja, wie viel soll ich nehmen und welchen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr seit alle nicht hart genug im nehmen.^^ Ich hab 2 jahre lang Wow auf nem 3 ghz Singlecore (geht ja noch), 512 mb Ram (schon schlimmer) und nem Onboardgrafikchip von VIA(katastrophe) gespielt. Schon bei der Classic habe ich mich gewundert ,wenn ich über 5 Fps hatte... Auf niedristen Einstellungen.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle nicht hart genug im nehmen.^^ Ich hab 2 jahre lang Wow auf nem 3 ghz Singlecore (geht ja noch), 512 mb Ram (schon schlimmer) und nem Onboardgrafikchip von VIA(katastrophe) gespielt. Schon bei der Classic habe ich mich gewundert ,wenn ich über 5 Fps hatte... Auf niedristen Einstellungen.



komisch, selbst auf meinem Laptop (2ghz Celeron, 512mb RAm + onBoard Intel Grafikchip) komme ich selbst heute noch in den geringen Einstellungen auf 15fps in belebteren Gebieten


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ja, die guten alten Zeiten...
Ich hab mich durch Azeroth+Outland mit einem Athlon 2200+ (1,8 Ghz Singlecore...), 1024 MB DDR und einer 128 MB Graka geschlagen...
Classic ging noch, aber am Schluss hatte bei Lady Vashj und Kaelthas so um die 3-10 FPS ...
Aber sie gingen down ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Danke für die Tipps Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd mich wohl heute mal um nen Job bemühen und dann möglichst schnell ne Grafikkarte nachschieben in den Rechner...auf nem 8x PCI-E zwar nicht so pralle, aber immer noch schneller als das was ich jetzt habe. Und dann iwann nen Prozi & nen MoBo...Gehäuse ist nicht so wichtig, da hab ich nen Aerocool ExtremeEngine V2 mit nem defekten Frontlüfter (:/)

Kleine Frage:
Hat jemand ein paar MoBos im Kopf, die die Phenom II X3-Prozis supporten? Die sind ja AM3 spezifiziert, aber es gibt ja ein paar AM2+-Mainboards die "AM3-Ready" sind.

EDIT:
Einmal "forestle'n" reicht da ja schon :>


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps Klos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hier klicken für eins mit viertem Kern support.

Hier klicken für ein gutes Oc board.

Hier klicken für eins von Msi.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Das Board z.B.: kann die Phenom II aufnehmen.
Ist ein Asusboard, komischerweise haben alle AMDAsusboards, onboardGrafikchips.
Kann man aber notfalls deaktiveren.
unterstützt SLI.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...3=Sockel+AM2%2B
Sockel AM2+
SLIboard: 8 GB DDR2-RAM
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...3=Sockel+AM2%2B

Crossfireboard: 16 GB DDR2-RAM
Sockel AM2+


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Naja ich bin gerade die PC-Zusammenstellungen zu überarbeiten und war mir nicht sicher, aber das MSI KA790GX supportet die, und das ist ja nun nicht so schlecht...werd aber nochmal durchschauen ob ich da was netteres finde, das KA790GX hat ja doch einige Kritiken bekommen...

EDIT: Ich pack das MSI K9A2 Neo-F ma wieder rein, wird supportet.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Also ich versuche immer Asusboards zu nehmen, da ich mit denen persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Mir ist bis jetzt noch keins gestorben.
Das A8V Deluxe würde heute noch laufen, wenn ich 200 € in neue Hardware investieren würde:
Also HD,Gehäuse,Netzteil.
Das fehlt nämich für einen funktionsfähigen PC.
Ansonsten wäre alles da: graka,RAM,LAN,Sound.
Evtl. werde ich im Mai mir da ein 2.System wieder realisieren.
Und den alten Intel Celeron 1,99 GHZ in Rente schicken.
Kosten ca. 200 €.
Mehr wäre mir die Wiederinbetriebnahme auch nicht wert.
Weil mehr als Arbeiten kann man damit auch nicht mehr.

Mal ne Frage kann das immer so schlecht einschätzen:
Reicht ein 350 Watt netzteil:
Soll ein Arbeitsrechner werden, keine Zockingmaschine, Office,surfen, Backups.
Wird so nie unter Last laufen.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...p;l2=Midi+Tower

Alte Hardware:
Asus A8V Deluxe
Netzteil siehe Gehäuse
LG GSA 4163 B Brenner A105
HD fehlt noch denke da an eine Samsung 502 LJ oder 1033UJ
Windows XP Prof. 32 Bit (Fehlt noch!) evtl. kommt auch Ubuntu drauf.
2x 512 DDR1-RAM
AGP 8x 7600 GT 256 MB
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2,0 GHZ Boxed


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Wenns ein Officerechner ist würde ich schon sagen dass 350 Watt reichen, AMD sind ja dazu noch gerne stormsparend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mich gerade frage, ist es eigentlich legal Mac OS X auf einem "normalen" Pc zu installieren?


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Wenn du ne Lizenz hast (legal) was soll daran verboten sein?
Solang du ne legale Lizenz hast ist es doch egal wo du es installierst.
Und wenn du MacOS X auf die PS3 hast, dürfte Apple nicht meckern dürfen.


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Windows XP Prof. 32 Bit (Fehlt noch!)*,* kommt auch Ubuntu drauf.


mach das eventuell wech und pack dir ruhig ubuntu druff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl i zur zeit eher Linux Mint 6 "Felicia" empfehle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Lizenz hast (legal) was soll daran verboten sein?
> Solang du ne legale Lizenz hast ist es doch egal wo du es installierst.
> Und wenn du MacOS X auf die PS3 hast, dürfte Apple nicht meckern dürfen.



Naja, anscheinend verletzt das die Lizenzvereinbarungen für Mac OS X, was offizielles hab ich dazu aber auch noch nicht gefunden...
Außerdem scheint es ja nicht mit der normalen Mac OS X Leopard DVD zu gehen sondern nur mit einer gehackten Version, z.B Kalway.
In der FAQ von PearC (die verkaufen PCs mit Mac OS X) hab ich was dazu gefunden, scheint als wäre das eine rechtliche Grauzone...

"*7.* Ist es denn legal, Mac OS X auf einem PC zu installieren?
Die deutsche Gesetzgebung ist in diesem Fall auf der Seite der Endverbraucher. Endbenutzer-Lizenzverträge werden in Deutschland nur dann zum Vertragsbestandteil, wenn sie vor dem Kauf der Software vereinbart wurden.

 Die Einschränkung, die Apple für sein Betriebssystem Mac OS X in der EULA macht, hat daher in Deutschland keine rechtliche Bewandtnis (BGB §307). Wir sind daher davon überzeugt, dass unser Produkt in Deutschland legal ist."

Vll sollte ich mal bei der Supporthotline von Apple fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Was ist der Unterschied  Linux Mint 6 Felicia und Ubuntu?
Aussehen oder gibts ehrhebliche Unterschiede.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Mikroflame (14. April 2009)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde eigendlich schon das empfhohlene System für Aion ergendwo bekannt gegeben?

Wenn ja,wieviel sollte man reinstecken? (Nach der Preisverringerung in den nächsten Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wenn nein,was meint ihr,wird erfordert (Oder kann wer Koreanisch und kann nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

ja es gibt Unterschiede net nur das aussehen... aber leider hab i jetzt mein heft net dabei (bin auf arbeit) um dir daraus zu zitieren aber i schau mal wat i auf die schnelle finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith was gefunden such aber noch weiter. Das steht das Linux Mint auf Ubuntu basiert es aber schon diverse Unterschiede zu Ubuntu gibt :


> Linux Mint
> 1. Unterschiede zu Ubuntu
> 2. Editionen
> 3. MintTools
> ...



http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux_Mint



> Linux Mint, eine auf Ubuntu basierende Distribution, die bereits viele Codecs und Gerätetreiber beinhaltet, ist in Version 6 erschienen.
> 
> Linux Mint 6, Codename »Felicia«, beruht auf Ubuntu 8.10 Interpid Ibex. Es kommt mit einem Kernel 2.6.27, Gnome 2.24 und Xorg 7.4. Die Entwickler spendierten der aktuellen Mint-Version viel neue Software und Verbesserungen. MintInstall hat sich vom Installer zu einem vollwertigen Software-Manager gemausert, bekam ein neues Offline-Frontend, unterstützt mehrere Portale und kann den Inhalt des Linux Mint Software-Portals offline durchsuchen. mintUpdate wurde optisch aufgefrischt und kommt nun mit Proxys klar.
> 
> ...


.

http://www.linux-mint.de/linux-mint-6-felicia-fertiggestellt

so mehr hab i net gefunden und wenn i bald wieder an meinem pc sitze mache ich mir mal die mühe und versuche einen Linux Hilfe Thread mit allem drum & drana uf die beine zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Erklärungen der versch. Distri's und DL Links etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Wurde glaube ich noch nicht bekannt gegeben , aber ich kenne einige Videos wo Leute ihr System dazu posten und da läuft es 99% ruckelfrei..einer hatte glaube ich ne 8800gts , AMD 6000+ und 2GB Ram.. :]_


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Auf jedenfall ist Mint deutlich Effektgeladener anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs übrigens nicht zum laufen gebracht, ich hab das Image nochmal neu gebrannt und dann neu installiert, gleicher Fehler beim hochfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Aion:
http://the-pain.net/2008/11/aion-systemanforderungen.html



> Die folgenden Komponenten sollten mindestens in eurem Computer verbaut sein:
> 
> * CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2,8 GHz oder AMD Athlon 2800+
> * RAM (Arbeitsspeicher): 1 GB
> ...


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schau mal hier nach pls

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/

vielleicht steht da ja wat


----------



## Mikroflame (14. April 2009)

Oh,dass wird dann wohl garnicht so teuer werden,wie ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

EspCap ich rate Dir nochmal zum Windows-Installer, damit lässt du es einfach durchlaufen wie eine ganz normale Installation, startest neu und hast Spaß mit Mint, ging recht einfach und schnell.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ich werde mir dann mal Mint laden und es mal testen.
Habe ja notfalls ein Backup.
Ubuntu hat mir letztens den Bootloader verstückelt.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Sagt mal hats eigentlich günstige Kühlalternativen für den i7, also Sockel 1366? Weil wenn ich den Boxed verbaue fühle ich mich schlecht, und der Mugen2/Noctua NH12 sind etwas sehr stark und sehr teuer :/

Ich google natürlich gleich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Hab mich für den Scythe Katana 3 entschieden, gefiel mir ganz gut


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> EspCap ich rate Dir nochmal zum Windows-Installer, damit lässt du es einfach durchlaufen wie eine ganz normale Installation, startest neu und hast Spaß mit Mint, ging recht einfach und schnell.


Hm...
Die Mint-CD die ich hab bietet mir die Möglichkeit unter Windows zu installieren gar nicht, nur es auf der Windowspartition zu installieren.
Ok, ich war zu blöd zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich installiers gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sagt mal hats eigentlich günstige Kühlalternativen für den i7, also Sockel 1366? Weil wenn ich den Boxed verbaue fühle ich mich schlecht, und der Mugen2/Noctua NH12 sind etwas sehr stark und sehr teuer :/
> 
> Ich google natürlich gleich ma
> 
> ...



Wie? Dachte die Kohle ist knapp und nu nen Nehalem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

PC-Zusammenstellungen...das sind sozusagen meine Babys, und da red ich dann von verbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Wär schön wenn ich irgendwelche Reserven hätt (-.-)
Aber ne, PC dauert noch XD


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Da hat man doch nochmals eine Reserven angezapft und sich entschieden in ein zukunftsicheres System zu investieren.
Der i7 hält länger als ein Kentsfild oder Yorkfild.
Wer denkt sich diese Namen aus?
Kann man die nicht einfach: Otto,Paul,Kurt und so nennen *g*


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Da hat man doch nochmals eine Reserven angezapft und sich entschieden in ein zukunftsicheres System zu investieren.
> Der i7 hält länger als ein Kentsfild oder Yorkfild.
> Wer denkt sich diese Namen aus?
> Kann man die nicht einfach: Otto,Paul,Kurt und so nennen *g*


ich glaube die haben im Besprechungsraum eine Landkarte. Bei jeder Neuentwicklung darf mal jmd nen Pfeil drauf werfen...und schon gibts nen Namen für den neuen Kern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ach so läuft das bei denen.
Weil die Namen hören sich teilweise sehr abenteurisch an.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ok, Mint bringt wieder einen Error.
Zwar ein bisschen anders, aber im wesentlichen sagt er wieder dass eine Datei nicht gefunden wurde...
Ich teste mal die normale Version anstatt der 64 bit, vll gehts ja dann besser.

Mich wundert nur dass die Platte auf der Mint ist jetzt noch NFTS formatiert ist O_o


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

mach mir keinen terror i muss auf den neuen pc Linux MInt 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber vllt können dir die leutz von www.linuxmintusers.de helfen einfach mal da anmelden und im forum nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ich tippe langsam drauf dass mein Brenner rumspinnt...
Mein Brennprogramm bringt auch einen Error wenn die CD fertig ist, ich brenns nacher erstmal von nem anderen Rechner aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem dass der Bootloader auf meiner Hauptpartition ist, wie kann ich den entfernen wenn ich Mint wieder runterschmeissen will?


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ich habe Mint auch installiert, er wollte es auf die 2. HD installieren.
Ich stimmte zu, aber er konnts dann nicht mehr finden.
Naja, versuch 2.
Nun gebe ich es lieber fest an wo er installiert.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

*Auf Sticky schiel* 
Gief Feedback! :>


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

So Mint ist erfolgreich installiert :-)))
Jetzt geht´s an einrichten.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> *Auf Sticky schiel*
> Gief Feedback! :>


Also ich finds gut, besonders die Sachen die ich angeregt habe.^^


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2009)

Das mit den Festplatten könnte noch ausgearbeitet werden, oder hast du da absichtilich keine speziellen herausgepickt? WD Cavier ist ja ein relativ großer Begriff Da gibt es Blue, Black, Green und was weiß der Teufel alles noch. Desweiteren sehe ich Western Digital zwar als guten Hersteller für Festplatten an, aber WD ist keineswegs die erste Wahl, egal von was für einer Größe wir jetzt reden.

Je nachdem, wie groß die Platten sind, sprich Anzahl Platter und Datendichte, fallen da die Ergebnisse für WD sehr durchwachsen aus. Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Hersteller.
Hier mal ein Link, der demonstriert, wie sehr das ganze mit der Festplattenkapazität variieren kann:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,668458/T.../Laufwerk/Test/

Meiner Meinung nach kann man weder Samsung, noch Seagate, Western Digital oder sonst etwas durchgehen empfehlen. Da muss man wirklich von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden, wenn man wirklich die beste Platte haben möchte.

Ansonsten sehr ordentlich, auch wenn es für meinen Geschmack etwas zu Asus-orientiert ist. Da gehört zumindest alternativ daneben noch das entsprechende Aquivalent aus dem Hause Gigabyte ergänzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> Gigabyte-Fanboy

Achja, zum Brenner, der hier vorzugsweise verwendet wurde, kann ich nichts sagen. Kenn das Teil nicht.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> So Mint ist erfolgreich installiert :-)))
> Jetzt geht´s an einrichten.


Wieso geht das bei allen nur bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Mit den Festplatten hast du schon Recht...man könnte das Black wieder hinzufügen, da war ich etwas angeschockt über den Preis und habs zum Teil weggenommen...ginge wieder dran. Natürlich gibts da immer Unterschiede, aber die WD Caviar Black sind schon ziemlich fixe und qualitativ hochwertige Teile...die Differenzen zwischen Herstellern und Produktreihen find ich jetzt nicht so grauenhaft, dass man da für jede Zusammenstellung die absolut optimale Platte raussuchen muss. 

Werd aber heut Abend denke ich nochmal nachschauen, wie weit ich da was verändern kann.

Mit den Mainboards ist es ebenfalls so eine Sache. Das Asus P5Q Pro ist bei den S.775-Prozessoren eine wirklich gute Wahl dass da auch MSI, Gigabyte oder gar Abit super Alternativen bieten, ist klar. Aber wie du schon in einem anderen Thread sagtest, das ist Geschmackssache. Kannst mir und painschkes ja mal entsprechende Gigabyte-Mainboards per PM schicken, vielleicht fügen wirs ein :>

Beim Brenner:
Verwenden wir jetzt schon ne Weile, man könnte auch das Samsung SH223F o.ä. nehmen. Die nehmen sich nicht mehr soo viel.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Mint ist erfolgreich installiert.
Aber mehr auch nicht.
Ich kämpfe gerade mit dem Netzwerkdrucker.
Ist ein HP Deskjet 980 CXI
ne Idee wie ich den unter Linux zum laufen bekomme?
Muss ich Wine für Windowsemulation noch installieren?
Erste Programm installiert. UltaEdit32
Nur noch wissen wie ich Zugang zum Netzwerkdrucker bekomme.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder Mint?


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Linux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.linuxmint.com/
Wagga, hast du die 64bit Version runtergeladen oder die "normale" ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Achso... Linux... nichts für mich ^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Wow! Ich habe am Samstag, den 11. April Logitech eine Nachricht geschrieben, in denen ich mitteilte, dass die Gleitfüße meiner G9 abgenutzt sind. Ich verwende ein Razer eXactMat auf der Control-Seite, also der Rauen, und das den ganzen Tag im CAD-Betrieb, ab und an auch zum spielen.

Jedenfalls am Samstag geschrieben und auch promt die Antwort bekommen. Heute hab ich folgendes von Logitech bekommen: 

_hre Bestellung wurde am 04/14/2009 12:00 AM versandt.

Sie enthielt die folgenden Posten:

2 ¦ GLIDEPADS FOR G9 (3 PADS: 1 FRONT, 1 REAR, 1 RIGHT)_

Wirklich super, was das für ein Service ist! Logitech hat also innerhalb von 4 Tagen nach meiner Anfrage 2 Päckchen Gleitpads versandt, und das trotz den Feiertagen. Das ganze komplett kostenlos! Damit steht für mich endgültig fest: Ich bleib weiterhin Logitech-Kunde!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Hat schonmal jemand beim Logitech Support angefragt, ob die die Handballenauflage für die G15 nachliefern können?  Bei mir sind da auf beiden Seiten die Füße abgebrochen.

EDIT: 


Asoriel schrieb:


> Wow! Ich habe am Samstag, den 11. April Logitech eine Nachricht geschrieben, in denen ich mitteilte, dass die Gleitfüße meiner G9 abgenutzt sind. Ich verwende ein Razer eXactMat auf der Control-Seite, also der Rauen, und das den ganzen Tag im CAD-Betrieb, ab und an auch zum spielen.
> 
> Jedenfalls am Samstag geschrieben und auch promt die Antwort bekommen. Heute hab ich folgendes von Logitech bekommen:
> 
> ...


Logitech ist sowieso das einzig Wahre.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ja, ich bin auch treuer Logitech-Kunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens funktioniert Mint jetzt, nachdem ich das Image von einem anderen PC aus gebrannt habe und bei der Installation mal die Sprachpaketet runterladen lassen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Hmm, ich denk, da müsstest du mal anrufen oder ne E-Mail schicken. Explizit erwähnt wird davon jedenfalls nichts. Es steht weder da, dass es versendet wird, noch steht da, dass es nicht versendet wird.

In einem anderen Forum hat aber schon jemand davon berichtet, einen Handballenauflage bekomme zu haben, allerdings war diese für eine andere Tastatur, was aber egal sein dürfte.

Logitech hat einen sehr Kundenorientieren Support, da würde ich einfach mal anrufen. Bei dem Service kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Hotline allzuviel kostet.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Meine nächste Maus und Tastatur wird auch ne Logitech.
Ich bin/war zwar mit Thypoon sehr zufrieden, aber ich überlege ob ich mir nicht beides dann von Logitech hole.
Maus, muss ich halt gucken.
Anforderungen: Selbstladene Batterien/Akkus 
Ladeschale
Kabellos
Funk oder Laser ist egal.
5 Tasten mind.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

E-Mail geschrieben habe ich schon. Aber Geantwortet haben sie das die gar nicht vorhanden ist. Ich hab sie nochml angeschriebn und nachgefragt, ob sie nur immoment nicht lieferbar ist oder generrel nicht.


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Mint ist erfolgreich installiert.
> Aber mehr auch nicht.
> Ich kämpfe gerade mit dem Netzwerkdrucker.
> Ist ein HP Deskjet 980 CXI
> ...


wagga wenn du noch bis morgen warten kannst mache ich dir eine kleines tut für die installation eines netzwerkdruckers unter kinux kann i abe est auf arbeit machen 

gruß dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn du kein dual boot system hast wirst du für winows produkte wine zur windowsemulation brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

@EspCap: Die 64 Bit Version.
Dachte ich habe ne 64bit CPU warum sollte ich dann die normale nutzen.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Hm, Dracun?
Ich hab noch 2 kleine Problem, und zwar kann ich keinen Adobe Flashplayer finden der funktioniert und ich hab keinen Ton (Logitech Wireless Headset) : /
Kann man da was machen?

@Wagga, ich dachte nur weil die bei mir ja am Anfang nicht ging, aber jetzt gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Welche Version von WINE soll ich nehmen? Für Mint gibts keine, also Ubuntu?
http://www.winehq.org/download/


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

@EspCap

http://www.linuxmint-forum.de/showthread.php?t=235
da gibt es en thread mit deinem problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und beim anderen sry keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edith* wenn du dir meine voran gegangenden erläuterungen durch gelesn hättest würdest du wissen das linux mint auf ubuntu basiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ja, den Thread hab ich auch schon gefunden, nur sind in dem Archiv keine ausführbaren Datein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ich hab sie gelesen und weiss dass es auf Ubuntu basiert, aber ich war mir eben nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich teste es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Bis jetzt konnte ich alles zum laufen bekomme
außer Drucker
und einer speziellen Software!


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

hasi bei linux wirst du eher keine ausführbahren dateien finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du musst die dateien erstmal entpacken dann musst du auf eine der beiden datein klicken, dann müsste sich ein fenster öffnen wo man auswählen kann ausführen im terminal ausführen etc ... und da klickst du auf im terminal ausführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann müsste es funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja versuch mal die ubuntu version hasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wagga morgen mittag werd i wat fü dich auf schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Danke,
aktuelle konnte ich folgendes installieren:
UltraEdit 32 mein HTMLeditor.
Netzwerkdrucker ( HP Deskjet 980 cxi) geht noch nicht.
sage GS-Buchhalter 2008 (geht auch noch nicht ich beise mir da gerade die Zähne aus!)
Fragt nicht für was ich es brauche, ich brauch die einfach.
Notfalls muss die halt weiterhin unter Windows laufen.
Dann muss noch die TVkarte gehen.
Ob ich mich traue WoW darüber laufen zu lassen, ich habe vieles über Linux in Kombination von Accountschließungen gehört, ehrlich gesagt habe ich etwas Angst um meinen Account.
Funktionieren wird es einfach die Launcher.exe und Wow.exe mit Wine starten.
Und die BNUpdate.exe
Grakaproblem konnte ich nun lösen.
Ich finde der Catalyst von Windows ist etwas übersichtlicher.
Fazit: Softwareinstallation ist sehr einfach.
Treibersetup ist ne Katastrophe, besonders wenns keine Linuxtreiber gibt.
Bis jetzt habe ich für die Terratec PCI HT keinen Linuxtreiber gefunden.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Gut zu wissen mit den Terminaldateien, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich bin einfach ein Linux Noob ^^ )
Ich schau nacher (nach House ^^) nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und WoW würd ich auch lassen Wagga, ich denke nicht dass es Warden passt wenn WoW emuliert wird...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich eine leicht zu bedienende Alternative zu Windows für Gamer?


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

MacOS.
Nein, eigentlich gibt es keine Alternative, wenn man noch mit anderen produktiv zusammenarbeiten können möchte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Na gut... ^^ Bleib ich bei Vista bis 7 billig genug ist für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2009)

Nö


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer du zockst nur Wow. Dann wäre ein Mac wohl das, was am leichtersten zu bedienen wäre.

Edit: Also Vista ist doch schon sehr anwenderfreundlich, wie ich finde. Was wil man da denn noch mehr? Und wenn es etwas tiefer in die Materie geht, dann braucht man immer Ahnung, egal welches OS.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Man muss ja auch nicht immer sofort wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vista lüpt ja gut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Ich wollt einfach nur mal schauen was es sonst noch so gibt aber da ich nunmal primär Spiele spiele (hier stehen über 120 PC Spiele rum) wäre das eine Notwendigkeit ^^


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ich will mir Mint eigentlich nur als Arbeitsumgebung einrichten.
oder als Notfallumgebund falls Windows mal streikt.
Und paar Tests machen und auch in Linux Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Folgendes kann ich unter Linux schonmals vergessen.
Terratec PCI HT (Treiber laufen selbst mit Wine nicht!)
sage GS-Buchhalter 2008 Error Läuft nicht.
Schonmals 2 Gründe warum ich Windows nicht den Rücken komplett kehren, werde/kann.


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich will mir Mint eigentlich nur als Arbeitsumgebung einrichten.
> oder als Notfallumgebund falls Windows mal streikt.
> Und paar Tests machen und auch in Linux Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> 
> ...


deswegen dual boot system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Habe ich doch
Aktuell fragt er mich wenn ich den PC neu starte,
Windows
oder Mint
wenn ich nix mache lädt er Windows.
Ohne Dualbootsystem mach ich nix mehr.

Mal ne frage ich habe wohl das falsche Tastaturlayout gewählt, wie kann ich es ändern?
Und welches sollte ich nehmen.
@ z.B. geht aktuell nicht.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ja, das ist bei mir auch etwas seltsam das Tastaturlayout...
Irgendwie scheint die Feststelltaste nur dann zu gehen wenn sie Lust hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich muss mich morgen wohl mal allgemein intensiver damit beschäftigen ^^


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ich habe Intel (ihrgendwas) Standarteinstellung.
Wenn ich strg+alt+ q drücke für @ kommt ein Auswahlfenster zur Auswahl aller geöffneter Anwendungen,
statt dem @.
Das @ ist einer der wichtigsten, wenn nicht das wichtigste Zeichen im Internet.
Wenns nicht behebbar ist installiere ich neu.
Muss aber auch humaner gehen.


----------



## Soramac (15. April 2009)

Abzocke?

http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebooks-one-g...9955e7cb03a1492

Wenn ihr bei all diesen Laptops auf: Konfigurieren & Bestellen klickt:

Könnt Ihr den Vodafone UMTS Tarif wegmachen. Da sind ganze 300 Euro.

Der ermöglicht es ihnen nur kabellos ins Internet zugehen, was manche Leute überhaupt net benötigen. Damit kostet jeder Laptop 300 Euro weniger. Schnäppchen oder ist doch etwas faul?


----------



## Wagga (15. April 2009)

Du hast halt 24 Monate die Vertragsbindung mit Vodafone und musst dort halt je nach Tarif die Gebühren zahlen.
Musst mal das Kleingedruckte lesen.
Wenn du schon Internet hast brauchst du es nicht.
Nur wenn du nochmals fürs Notebook extra willst lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach, ansonsten lieber ohne kaufen.
Muss nun weg, bis heute abend.
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

hmm i kann ohne probs en @ machen versuch mal ALT GR + q so mach i dat immer und es funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

So Wagga nun zu dir ... WUAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also um einen Drucker unter Linux einzurichten braucht man das zusatzprog CUPS. Damit kannst du deine Netzwerkdrucker verwalten.
Das heißt CUPS unter mintInstall suchen und installieren lassen.
dann geht es weiter mit diesen netten Artikeln:
einmal CUPS im allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/docs/lindocs/RH9...pp-printer.html
und einmal etwas über deinen Drucker speziell unter Ubuntu und da Mint ne verbesserte Form von Ubuntu is müsste des auch funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aja statt Synaptic nimmst du hier dann wieder mintInstall
http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/464/pro...it-drucker.html

Ich hoffe i konnte dir hiermit ein bissel helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn noch Fragen sein sollten sag bescheid i klär des dann mit den Linux Experten hier dann ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Dracun


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm i kann ohne probs en @ machen versuch mal ALT GR + q so mach i dat immer und es funzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimm doch einfach das normale ALT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch näher am q als ALT GR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

aber mit deiner moethode habe i en fingerverdreher udn ALT GR da liegt der rechte daumen druff und auf q der linke zeigefinger und der zeit aufwand ist derselbe wie bei ALT+STRG+q 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kein unterschied



Dracun schrieb:


> Für Wagga damit er es net übersieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber mit deiner moethode habe i en fingerverdreher udn ALT GR da liegt der rechte daumen druff und auf q der linke zeigefinger und der zeit aufwand ist derselbe wie bei ALT+STRG+q
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tippst du @ mit Daumen + kleiner Finger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krieg das ohne Fingerverdrehen mit Daumen+ Zeigefinger hin


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

zehnfingersystem??? deswegend ie genaue darstellung welcher finger wo drauf tippt du ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALT+STRG+q wie kriegst du das bitte mti nur daumen und zeigefinger hin??? ;-)


----------



## Falathrim (15. April 2009)

Ganz einfach, man legt den Zeigefinger quer über STRG, ALT, und die Window-Taste und verdreht dann das Handgelenk so, dass man ans Q kommt mit dem Daumen (O.o)
Ich machs mit Alt Gr + Q


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, man legt den Zeigefinger quer über STRG, ALT, und die Window-Taste und verdreht dann das Handgelenk so, dass man ans Q kommt mit dem Daumen (O.o)
> Ich machs mit Alt Gr + Q


sag ich doch Fingerverdreher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu noch Handgelenkzerstörer


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> zehnfingersystem??? deswegend ie genaue darstellung welcher finger wo drauf tippt du ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich tippe schneller und fehlerfreier mit meinem selbstentworfenen 4-Finger-System, als eine gute Freundin von mirmit 10 Fingern, immerhin ausgelernte Sekretärin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das was meine Schwester mit 2 Fingern abfeiert ist nicht mehr feierlich...


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

das is ne reine gewöhnungssache aber i kann nur noch im 10 F System tippen udn die 1 Finger Such und Attacke Methode find ich zu heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (15. April 2009)

Moin, also ich wollte bei Ati nen Treiber für meine Graka laden und da steht ich soll meine Authentifizierungsdaten eingeben das musste ich vorher noch nie machen. Weiß auch nicht welche daten ich nehmen soll hab garkeine daten von ati.
Weiß jemand wie ich trotzdem an den treiber komme?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

ich schreib zwar 10 Finger aber das is doof.

Ihr seht das auch falsch beim 2 Finger System oder beim Adler-Such-System hat man einfach viel mehr Zeit über den Satz und den Sinn dessen was man schreiben will nachzudenken^^

PS: Dracun giev BLog von deinem Sohn!


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

ja hasi der blog is in arbeit... müssen nur noch bilder hinzugefügt werden sprich bearbeitet etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also denke mal morgen übermorgen wirst was geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dracun schrieb:


> Für Wagga damit er es net übersieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

hmmm es passieren doch nette Sachen:

Ich suche ja im Moment nen neues MB und wollte schon schon demnächst nen P5Q bestellen. 
Jetzt kam grad mein Vater rein und meinte "Du brauchst doch nen neues Mainboard?! Schau mal ob das was für dich ist. Ich habe beschlossen auf Sockel 1366 um und brauche das nicht mehr."
Tja, da hielt er mir nen P5Q Pro unter die Nase schon mit nem Q6700 bestückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hmmm es passieren doch nette Sachen:
> 
> Ich suche ja im Moment nen neues MB und wollte schon schon demnächst nen P5Q bestellen.
> Jetzt kam grad mein Vater rein und meinte "Du brauchst doch nen neues Mainboard?! Schau mal ob das was für dich ist. Ich habe beschlossen auf Sockel 1366 um und brauche das nicht mehr."
> ...


nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

eindeutig, das würde mir auch gefallen

Pack nen ordentlichen Lüfter drauf und bei G0 kannst das Ding hochjagen wie du magst.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Wow, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> eindeutig, das würde mir auch gefallen
> 
> Pack nen ordentlichen Lüfter drauf und bei G0 kannst das Ding hochjagen wie du magst.



Leiber nicht...mein jetziges System hängt schon an den 300W unter Last...

Wenn ich drüber komme, gibts nen Stromzähler dran und muss partiell für den Strom blechen :/


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

okay, das ist natürlich unlustig. Du darfst mit deinem PC also maximal 300 Watt verbrauchen oder wie? Wäre da nicht kWh einfacher?


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Schon irgendwie, ja...
Ein Kumpel von mir ist davon auch betroffen, aber der hat schon einen Stormzähler am Rechner, der die kWh zählt.. unschöne Sache.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie, ja...
> Ein Kumpel von mir ist davon auch betroffen, aber der hat schon einen Stormzähler am Rechner, der die kWh zählt.. unschöne Sache.



naja mein PC zieht zZ im bei Last unter Crysis 270W (bei 12000 3dMark06 ). nach der Aufrüstung wird er, wie mein Testsystem zZ 290W unter last haben (15000 3dMark06)...Ich bin eigentlich ganz Stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen gut spielefähiger PC mit aktueller Grafikkarte, betrieben mit nen 420W-Netzteil *g*


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

is uncool

aber da lob i mir doch eine eigene wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> is uncool
> 
> aber da lob i mir doch eine eigene wohnung
> 
> ...



Och, Mir ist es ja nicht verboten mehr zu verbrauchen, doch muss ich dann drauf zahlen...was auch kein problem wäre. Mein Job im Ingeneursbüro wirft (zu) viel ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber warum mehr verbrauchen, wenn es nicht muss...der Umwelt zu liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ist das Forum bei euch auch so lahm? Immer diese patchgeplagten WoWler...


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

jap is so lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du hast en guten job und wohnst noch bei mama?? wie alt bsi du denn wen i fragen darf?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jap is so lahm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



19 Jahre alt und mache gerade mein Abitur. 

Und danach meinen Zivildienst...da wird mein Job wohl erstmal auf Eis liegen und je nach dem wo ich studieren werde...

Bei so vielen Unbekannten ziehe ich erstmal noch nicht aus...ich vertrage mich gut mit meinen Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

na, da kann man ruhig noch zuhause wohnen.

Bei mir ist das Forum auch sau lahm, ich weiß nie, ob ich nicht 2 oder 3x auf "Antworten" drücken muss...


----------



## Shefanix (15. April 2009)

Nicht nur Buffed ist so langsam. WoW-Europe, WoW-interface und alle möglichen Seiten die was mit WoW zu tun haben auch. Naja neuer Patch halt. Sieht man ja im WoW-Forum was da los ist *g*

Gut das ich noch mein gutes altes Tetris habe samt klobigen Gameboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nicht nur Buffed ist so langsam. WoW-Europe, WoW-interface und alle möglichen Seiten die was mit WoW zu tun haben auch. Naja neuer Patch halt. Sieht man ja im WoW-Forum was da los ist *g*
> 
> Gut das ich noch mein gutes altes Tetris habe samt klobigen Gameboy
> 
> ...





Ich fang immer mit lvl 10 an sonst ists langweilig :x


----------



## Shefanix (15. April 2009)

Ich fang meist mit lvl 1 an weil ich dann länger was davon habe :> Aber Tetris ist schon irgendwie eines der besten - wenn nicht sogar das beste - Spiele die ist je gab. Hab es letzt geschafft an einer Runde Tetris 2 Schulstunden lang zu hängen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

Tetris ist auf jeden Fall genial.  Am liebsten hätte ich eine Version auf dem PC so wie es auf dem grauen Gameboy war. Ohne Farbe, ohne irgendwelchen komischen Funktionen und vor allem mit dem original Soundtrack

Wir haben hier nen Taschenrechner liegen, auf dem man Tetris (das Original) spielen kann, leider ohne Ton.


Mal was anderes: Jetzt bin ich vollkommen überzeugt, die Qualität von Razer ist furchtbar! Nachdem mir zuerst die Lachesis verreckt ist, ist jetzt auch mein Mousepad, die eXactMat, fertig.
Das Teil hat 2 Seiten, Speed und Control. Bisher hab ich es immer auf der Glatten, also der Speedseite, benutzt. Seit ein paar Wochen läuft die Maus aber immer schwerer und kratzt jetzt auch leicht. An der Maus liegts nicht, auf anderen Pads oder der rauen Control-Seite flutschts wie eh und je. Man sieht auch wenn man das Pad ins Licht hält deutliche Abnutzungserscheinungen. Das sollte bei einem Mousepad für 35&#8364; nach einem dreiviertel Jahr wirklich nicht passieren! Und ich hab es pfleglich behandelt und nicht übermäßig beansprucht. Außerdem hat die G9 recht große Gleitfüße was sich positiv auf die Lebensdauer auswirken sollte.
Das Pad wurde alle paar Wochen mit einem Mikrofasertuch und lauwarmem Wasser gereinigt.
Ich werd mal mit dem Razer-Support in Kontakt treten, aber das wird wieder die selbe Scheiße sein wie bei der Lachesis. Den Support (und die Qualität) von Razer kann man vergessen. Von dieser Marke werde ich definitv jedem abraten der mich danach frägt und meine Erfahrungen mit Razer (und Logitech!) weitergeben.

Bei Logitech ist der Support genial, besser gehts nicht. Razer ist leider das genaue Gegenteil. Mir kommt kein Razer-Produkt mehr ins Haus!


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

ich benutze seit 2 Jahren das WoW-mousepad mit ner Karte von Outland drauf, geschenkt bekommen auf der GC 07...die die auch bei der CE dabei war.

Reicht mir vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Jetzt bin ich vollkommen überzeugt, die Qualität von Razer ist furchtbar! Nachdem mir zuerst die Lachesis verreckt ist, ist jetzt auch mein Mousepad, die eXactMat, fertig.


Also entweder hast du Pech oder ich Glück mit Razer ^^
Ich hab seit ca. 4 Jahren Razermäuse und musste die erste nur einmal nach 3 Jahren wegen einem Kabelbruch auswechseln.
Meine Schwester hat ihre Razer Copperhead sogar schon fast 5 Jahre ^^
Aber Razer kauf ich auch nur bei Mäusen, sonst bin ich Logitech treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

Naja, ich hab Razer eben ne E-Mail geschickt und denen mal ordentlich meine Meinung erzählt. Dass ich jetzt noch großartig Unterstützung bekomm bezweifel ich zwar, aber das wäre auch sonst nicht passiert.

Vielleicht hab ich echt Pech, aber auch wenn man das Internet durchforstet findet man über Razer mehr Klagen über Qualität und Support als gesund wären für ein Unternehmen, das seine Kunden behalten möchte.

Ich werde jedenfalls - was Tastatur+Maus anbelangt - weiterhin bei Logitech bleiben. Beim Sound bin ich mit Sennheiser/Bose sehr zufrieden. Ein geeignetes Mauspad werde ich noch suchen. Mein Nachbar hat irgendein X7 oder sowas, vielleicht kauf ich mir das auch. Arg teuer war es nicht wenn ich es richtig weiß.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. April 2009)

Wer schaut alles Fußball?


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

ich wusste bis eben nichtmal, dass gekickt wird. Ich bin nicht so der Fußball-Fan. Ich denk, ich spiel noch ne gemütliche Runde Warhammer Online, mal sehen.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Und ich bin erstmal Ulduar testen mit der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer spielt überhaupt? Bin auch nicht wirklich ein Fußballfanatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nice, erster Boss und dann verabschiedet sich der Ulduar Server und wir hängen alle in einem Lag fest aus dem man nicht rauskommt - und Ticket erstellen geht nicht ^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

naja, das ist natürlich Mist. Zum Glück spiel ich Warhammer, wobei es da auch Sachen gibt die mich stören

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Animation von Pferden, die ist unter aller Sau. Schade, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich auf so nem Chaos-Pferd rumreiten werde, ein Eber würde mir besser gefallen


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Wow... jetzt wurden nach einer halben Stunde alle aus Ulduar nach Dalaran geprotet, wodurch der Nordendserver kurz vorm abstürzen war.
Und nachdem wir uns zum zweiten mal zum ersten Boss vorgekloppt haben ist dann wieder der Ulduar-Server downgegangen - und damit sich keiner beschwert ist das Ticketsystem ausgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Chaos-Pferd klingt doch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

klingt cool, aber optisch macht es nicht soviel her wenn ein böse aussehender Auserkorener darauf reitet. Außerdem stört mich wie gesagt die Animation


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow... jetzt wurden nach einer halben Stunde alle aus Ulduar nach Dalaran geprotet, wodurch der Nordendserver kurz vorm abstürzen war.
> Und nachdem wir uns zum zweiten mal zum ersten Boss vorgekloppt haben ist dann wieder der Ulduar-Server downgegangen - und damit sich keiner beschwert ist das Ticketsystem ausgeschaltet
> 
> 
> ...




naja, warum wohl?

Ich denke die ersten 10000 Tickets sind so Sachen wie "oloz warum sin mine Talente wech?" "warum funtzen meine addons nicht?????ßßßß Finde doch sonst nichtmal aus Dalarn darus!!!!11" "WTF? Warum ist talent XYZ andrs?" Wwo finde ich ululdar?"

Ich kann sie verstehen...

edit: Vielleicht sollte ich mal wieder bei WAR reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

Ja, ich auch. Aber das zeigt mal wieder das Niveau eins großen Teils der Community, warum mir WoW u.A. auch keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Sorry, aber wenn in ner 5er Hero war und ich konnte im Teamspeak nicht unterscheiden, wer Junge oder Mädchen war, dann ist mir der Großteil der Spieler einfach zu jung.

Da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal, ob die gut spielen oder nicht, aber ich will auch einfach mal mit erwachsenen Leuten spielen, und da bin ich bei WAR deutlich besser bedient.



Edit: Ja, schau mal wieder bei WAR vorbei! Ist super!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich denke die ersten 10000 Tickets sind so Sachen wie "oloz warum sin mine Talente wech?" "warum funtzen meine addons nicht?????ßßßß Finde doch sonst nichtmal aus Dalarn darus!!!!11" "WTF? Warum ist talent XYZ andrs?" Wwo finde ich ululdar?"


Gut, da ist was dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, Server wieder da - mal schaun wie weit wir diesmal kommen ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: Ja, schau mal wieder bei WAR vorbei! Ist super!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie spielt sich denn der neue Choppa so?

Kenne nur den aus der Betaphase 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

naja, ich hab meinen auf 16 oder 17, kann also nicht soo viel dazu sagen.

Er macht viel und gut AE, hauptsächlich an die Ziele vor ihm, zuerst an drei, später durch skillen an 9 (nur mit der Hauptfähigkeit)
Beim Leveln muss man garkeine Pause einlegen, immer 2 oder 3 Gegner pullen und verkloppen
PvP macht recht viel Spaß da man viel Schaden macht 
man hat 2 Sprints, der 2. ist schneller und kostet keine Ausdauerpunkte, dafür auch nur 5(?) Sekunden

Wenn man nicht aufpasst, bekommt man recht viel Schaden. Man hat da so eine Art Tacho, der hat 3 Bereich. 1. Bereich ist grün, da ist alles normal. 2. Bereich ist gelb, da macht man 75% mehr Schaden und kann bestimmte Fähigkeiten einsetzen. 3. Bereich ist rot und böse, da hat man 50% weniger Rüstung und hat nurnoch einen Schadensbonus von 50%, die Fähigkeiten sind immernoch alle einsetzbar.

Insgesammt recht spaßig muss ich sagen und recht locker allein zu spielen, auch für einen Neueinsteiger wie mich.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Jo, den Tacho hab ich schon in irgend ner War oder buffed Show gesehen. 

Der "alte" Choppa hatte das nicht. Nur so nen Ragebuff. 

AN = mehr dmg machen und bekommen, einige Spezialfähigkeiten einsetzbar
AUS= neutral.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Flame Leviathan auf 70 % und der dritte Serverdown... *seufz*
Hat er eben eine Galgenfrist bis Freitag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Also ich finde es gerade sehr erheitend, was in diversen WoW-Foren gerade ab geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Japp ^^
Anscheinend war zwischen dem zweiten und den dritten Instanzserverdown
sogar das offizielle Forum down weil sich jeder beschweren wollte ^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. April 2009)

So, werd heute Mittag/Nachmittag einen absoluten Rundumschlag auf meiner FP vornehmen. Mehrfaches bzw vielfaches Formatieren und Überschreiben aller Daten. Warum? Wer weiß :>

Also wohl heute nicht da.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> So Wagga nun zu dir ... WUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls wagga es noch net gelsen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

Hehe, ich find das ja schon lustig, dass die WoW-Server das nicht aushalten


----------



## Hans Würstchen (16. April 2009)

Genaugenommen wäre er der 11. stärkste Pc der Welt.


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

so, heute früh sind die neuen Gleitfüße von Logitech angekommen, also hab ich fix die Alten abgezogen. Was darunter zum Vorschein kam, hat mich doch etwas irritiert.

Unter der hinteren Aufnahme für den Gleitfuß fand ich ein "N1" und unter dem vorderen einen Stern, beide eingekrazt. Nicht, dass mich das stören würde, aber ich frag einfach mal bei Logitech nach Da hat sich sicher ein Mitarbeiter auf einer Maus verewigen wollen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (16. April 2009)

Wenn ich mir heute bei Amazon einen G9 bestelle,wann schätzt ihr kommt sie an? (Mit normalem Versand.)


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

Mit etwas Glück Samstag, aber nur, wenn du so früh wie möglich bestellst. Ansonsten Montag oder Dienstag.

Alternate ist beim Verand auch immer sehr schnell!


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

dafür im technischen bereich is der service mehr als grottig ...  
1. der typ sau unhöflich am telefon (kam so rüber als wollte er mir weiß machen das i mich neta uskennen würde)
2. RAM angeblich ganz soll nur die Spannung einstellen ..nichts desto trotz sollte das ding beim 1. mal mit den standardwerten laufen
3. bestell i da nie wieder wenn i was umtauschen will.... will i es auch umgetauscht bekommen 

ach egal komischer laden


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

hmm...also bei Alternate hab ich bisher echt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In Sachen Onlineshops hab ich bisher bei Mindfactory und Alternate bestellt, bei beiden lief alles ohne Probleme. Mindfactory hatte normale Lieferdauer, Alternate irre schnell und super Service.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

schnell liefern ja aber 
wenn mir technikfutzi mich 1. behandelt als hätte i keine ahnung, 2. unhöfliche art an sich hatte und 3.mir driss erzählt
ne danke i hab mir den RAM zurückschicken lassen werd es nochmal testen udn wenn es immer noch net funzt geht der wieder zurück mit der anweisung das geld innerhalb einer woche zu überweisen denn noch länger zu warten hab i kein bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

Einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine GTX260 OC ist unter Last kühler und Leiser als meine alte 8800GTX mit Standardtakt im Idle Modus Oo


----------



## Greeki (16. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Einfach geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist selbst meine HD4890 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

Ich bräuchte ein Tool das CPU, GPU und HDD Temperatur ausliest, kennt da jemand was gutes?
Everest zeigt leider in der Trial Version keine HDD-Temperatur an (ich muss das einfach noch irgenwann kaufen...)


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

Klar, Speedfan kann das auch. SiSoft Sandra müsste das auch können.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

War Speedfan nicht nur für CPU bzw. zum Lüftergeschwindigkeit regeln?
Naja, ich teste mal beide, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: SiSoft Sandra kann es nicht und Speedfan nur CPU, Mainboard und Netzteil : / Muss ich wohl doch Everest kaufen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

also SpeedFan zeigt mir die HDD-Temperatur an...vielleicht hast du da einfach keinen Sensor verbaut? Was haste denn für eine?


----------



## Wagga (16. April 2009)

Also entweder hat deine HD keinen Sensor oder er ist defekt.
Everest Home Editition zeigt mir die Temperatur von:
Mainboard
HDD´s
CPU an.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

GPU nicht vergessen

Normal müsste sowohl Speedfan als auch Everest die HDD-Temp anzeigen, da wird kaufen auch nix bringen.

Fass doch einfach drauf, dann merkst es so grob. Warum brauchst du die? Hast du das Gefühl, dass sie zu warm wird?


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

Es geht um mein neues Laptop, und da möcht ich einfach wissen wie warm die so wird - weil Laptops eben schnell warm werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Everest Home zeigt wenn ich auf Sensoren gehe nur ein graues Fenster an, ohne irgendwas.
Und Everest Ultimate sagt dass es eine Fujitsu MHZ2320BH G1 ist...


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

Laptopplatten haben oftmals deutlich weniger Sensoren. Bei meinem konnte ich die HDD-Temp. auch noch nicht auslesen. Da bringt es dir auch nichts, die zu kaufen. Beim Laptop tippe ich aber auch 40-55°C bei der HDD.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

Ok, das Laptop wird sich schon melden wenns kritisch wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was anderes, wenn ich Crysis starten will kommt eine Meldung dass d3dx10_34.dll fehlt - laut dxdiag ist DirectX 10 drauf.


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

Crysis und Laptop ist ne böse Kombination

Das hier Klick runterladen und in den Windows/System-Ordner kopieren. Ist ein bekanntes Crysis-Problemchen.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

War gar nicht nötig, nachdem ich GTA 4 installiert hab gings ^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

wahrscheinlich installiert das auch die benötigte Datei.

Das kenn ich aber nur von der Crysis SP Demo, bei der Vollversion hats bei mir auf Anhieb geklappt (auf nem frisch formatierten System)


Auf GTA IV hätte ich echt auch mal Lust, aber kaufen will ich es nicht. Richtig spielen werde ich es eh nicht und für das bischen daddeln ist mir das Geld zu schade.
Naja, vielleicht kann ich es irgendwo mal ausleihen.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

Also ich finde das lohnt sich, GTA 4 macht mir so viel Spaß wie es lange kein Spiel getan hat - und obwohl ichs schon fast einen Monat hab (ok, in der Zeit wars mal ne Woche bei nem Kumpel ^^) bin ich immer noch erst bei 50% Fortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis und Mirror's Edge hatte ich beides nach je 3 Tagen durch^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

ich hab damals GTA:SA auf 100% gespielt, wirklich alle Muscheln und Graffitis gesucht, das war eine wahnsinnige Arbeit. Das ganze aber ohne Lösungskarten oder so Zeug.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

SA hab ich nur ein paar mal bei einem Kumpel auf der PS2 gespielt, aber ich vermisse trotzdem einiges aus SA, das es in GTA 4 nicht gibt - Flugzeuge und Jetpack zum Beispiel :>


----------



## pampam (16. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> SA hab ich nur ein paar mal bei einem Kumpel auf der PS2 gespielt, aber ich vermisse trotzdem einiges aus SA, das es in GTA 4 nicht gibt - Flugzeuge und Jetpack zum Beispiel :>



Die guten alten Cheats... Damit hat SA erst Spaßt gemacht^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

naja, Cheats sind nix für mich. Ein Spiel wird nicht umsonst so programmiert wie es ist. Alles - wirklich alles in GTA (SA) - ist ohne Cheats machbar. Später im Spiel bekommt man eh alles was man sich sonst ercheaten würde.
Ich persönlich halte nix davon. Mir verdirbt es nur den Spielspaß. Sei mal erhlich: Mit unglaublich Rüstung und den besten Waffen ist es absolut nichtmehr herausfordernd. Einfach durchlaufen und gut ist.

Was mir aber Spaß gemacht hat: Ich hab Autos "getunt". Da gibts eine Datei, deren Name ich vergessen habe, die kann man wunderbar umschreiben. Dann werden die Autos auch richtig schnell wenn man mag, aber da muss man ne Weile rumprobieren bis es auch wirklich passt wie man es will.


----------



## Falathrim (16. April 2009)

Sebi das find ich als alter SA-Freak beeindruckend. Ich hab auf 93% aufgegeben und ich hatte Lösungen. Für alles andere bin ich echt nicht geduldig genug. Was aber wirklich krass ist:
Wenn du ins Statistik-Menü gehst hast du oben so einen Rang. Wenn du das Spiel regulär ohne große Eskapaden durchhast bist du bei so 30000, mit 100% so bei 70000 Punkten. Einige Leute haben 1.000.000 Punkte, nennt sich King of San Andreas. Das ist allerdings nur mit Geld zu schaffen (1000000$ = 5000 Punkte glaub ich)...

GTA IV könnte ich vermutlich zocken wenn ich ne entsprechende Graka hätt...mein Sys kennt ihr ja ansonsten. HD4830 kaufen und Prozi ein wenig übertakten, was meint ihr?


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

was hat deine CPU für einen Multi? Deine Grafikkarte weiß ich auch nichtmehr auswendig, aber die HD4830 geht besser als erwartet. Empfehlen würde ich die HIS-Version. Ich hab die normale, nicht IceQ. Die wird nie über 55°C warm, außerdem ist alles an Zubehör dabei was du brauchst.

Dann düfte es aber mit dem GTA IV-Spaß doch was werden, wobei ein Quad natürlich enorm von Vorteil wäre, aber nicht Pflicht ist.

Du hast aber mal was von einem AsRock Zwitter-Board erwähnt? Arg gut zum übertakten sind die nicht, auf so nem Teil steckt mein E2200 auch drauf. Den bekomm ich von 2,2 auf maximal 2,6Ghz hoch, auf dem Rampage Formula ging er bis 3,41Ghz. Da war der FSB von 200 auf 310 angehoben und das lief stabil, das ganze aber auch nur mit dem guten OCZ-Ram, der Kingston-Ram hat das nicht mitgemacht, trotz passendem Ram-Teiler.


----------



## pampam (16. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, Cheats sind nix für mich. Ein Spiel wird nicht umsonst so programmiert wie es ist. Alles - wirklich alles in GTA (SA) - ist ohne Cheats machbar. Später im Spiel bekommt man eh alles was man sich sonst ercheaten würde.
> Ich persönlich halte nix davon. Mir verdirbt es nur den Spielspaß. Sei mal erhlich: Mit unglaublich Rüstung und den besten Waffen ist es absolut nichtmehr herausfordernd. Einfach durchlaufen und gut ist.
> 
> Was mir aber Spaß gemacht hat: Ich hab Autos "getunt". Da gibts eine Datei, deren Name ich vergessen habe, die kann man wunderbar umschreiben. Dann werden die Autos auch richtig schnell wenn man mag, aber da muss man ne Weile rumprobieren bis es auch wirklich passt wie man es will.



Also mir hat die Story davon ehrlich gesagt einfach keinen Spaß gemacht. Meistens wenn ich gespielt hab, dann war ein Freund dabei und wir sind abwechselnd mit Autos geflogen^^

GTA 4 kann ich mit einer HD 3850, nem E4500 (2,6Ghz) und 4Gb Ram spielen. Grafik ist ganz ok (Schatten sind eh scheiße, fast egal, wie man es einstellt. Aber mit dem Rest bin ich zufrieden, auch mit der Sichtweite).

Aber seit ich Guitar Hero hab, spiel ich sowieso nichts mehr anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2009)

_Bei mir steht bald auch was neues an :]_


----------



## Falathrim (17. April 2009)

Was sehr schönes *fg*
Aber das is ja anscheinend noch leicht geheim hier o.o :>


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Stimmt , aber nichtmehr lange :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

was steht den an? Bekommst ein Baby? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute Leute! _painschkes_ ist schwanger!!

wird es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen?


Edit: Hmm...ich tipp einfach mal auf eine neue CPU, und zwar einen C2Q. Wenn ich mich festlegen muss: Q9550?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Ich wusste es , Fala kann einfach nicht ruhig sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne , nicht ganz.. da mein Zimmer ja renoviert (richtig?) wurde musste ich (jetzt steht er noch hier) meinen PC vekaufen.. nu hab ich mein Zimmer aber fertig (abgesehen vom TV) und es steht ein kompletter neuer PC an - diesmal mit Farbkonzept , Kabelmanagement uvm.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

schade, also doch kein Nachwuchs...

was wirds denn für einer? Nochmal 775 oder schon 1366? Oder gar AM2+/AM3?

Zum Thema Kabelmanagement kann ich ganz klar die BeQuiet Dark Power Pro empfehlen. Nicht nur, dass du enorm viele Stecker hast, sondern es geht auch recht einfach und funktioniert super!


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schade, also doch kein Nachwuchs...



_Holen Fala und ich noch nach..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AM2.. :]

Schwarz/Orange wirds , hab auch schon alles im Kopf - wird hoffentlich gut 

Danke für die Empfehlung , aber das is wieder grau bzw silber , oder? :/_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Ein Phenom II 940?

Ja, das Dark Power Pro ist dunkelgrau/anthrazit, aber das Gehäuse kannst ja abnehmen und umlackieren. Das sollte einen Modder nicht abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Garantie...naja...hoffst eben auf die Qualität von BeQuiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Ja , der wirds :]

Hm , naja bei dem Case was ich mir ausgesucht hab da sieht man das Netzteil eh kaum , aber da ich das dann von innen eh schwarz mache - mal schaun..

Nur n Mainboard hab ich nicht wirklich..würd ja auf´s DKA zurückgreifen..aber..das is so bunt -.-_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

anmalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne warum nicht gleich AM3? Da gäbe es eventuell ein passendes von Asus: Klick

Bei AM2+ gefällt mir das Asus Crosshair II Formula, auch wenn es den "alten" nForce 780a SLI-Chipsatz hat. Immerhin ist es von der R.O.G.-Serie, die mir eh sehr gut gefällt (mein altes Rampage Formula gehörte auch dazu und mein neues jetzt auch wieder)


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

Ich bin seit neustem der absolute Verfechter von Enermax absolut geniales Netzteil Kabelmanagment genial... Kühler absolut leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...2+_625W/246417/?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

klar, die sind auch top. Von der Farbe aber nicht arg anders und wenn ich recht informiert bin mit ein paar Stecker weniger ausgestattet. Immerhin hab ich bei Bedarf 12 SATA, 4 PCI-E (das könnte besser sein) und 11 4Pin-Molex Stecker. Leider leider hab ich keinen einzigen 8Pin, aber das bekommt man über Adapter hin.


Edit: Das Enermax hat 4x 8Pin und keinen einzigen 6Pin und nur 6x Molex?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Sebi , leider passt das vom Geld her net mit DDR3..glaub ich..ausserdem gibts das Board nicht bei HWV - wo ich alles (nicht zusammengebaut) bestellen werde :]



&#8364; : Okay , haben es doch - tja , aber RAM ist halt teurer :/_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

ah okay. Zum Thema DDR3: Ich hab mir 6GB gekauft mit ganz anständigen Latenzen (CL6 6-6-24) um nichtmal 110&#8364; (GEiL DDR3-1333Mhz Tri-Kit)

Edit: So teuer ist der nimmer. 4GB bekommst für 50&#8364;, und das ein OCZ mit mittleren Timings: Klick


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Dann such mal n schicken bei HWV - find da nix gescheites für "wenig" Geld.. :/


Schwarz sollte er sein , und das wäre fast nur der A-Data der iwie teuer ist -_-_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

na den selben wie ich gepostet hab, gibts den da nicht? Ich hab dort schon geschaut, aber CL9...naja. Das ist eben der Nachteil bei DDR3, die Latenzen sind recht hoch. Desshalb hab ich auch DDR3-1333 gekauft, da DDR3-1600 kaum schneller ist wegen den hohen Latenzen und DDR3-2000 ist eindeutig zu teuer.
Von dem 6GB-Tri Kit hab ich aber nur 4GB verbaut, ich denk, das ist durch Dual-Channel schneller als 6GB ohne Dual-Channel. Wenn ich dann mal ein 1366er-Board hab kommt alles drauf, desshalb das Tri-Kit.

Achso, der ist nicht schwarz...hmm...Ram-Kühler in schwarz draufstecken. Alpenföhn Ram(m)bock.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Hastn Link zu dem Kühler? Dann wäre mir die RAM-Farbe egal _


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Klick mich


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Argh , hässlich - bzw , da wo´s reinpasst sieht´s sicherlich gut aus - ich dachte das is so ne komplette Abdeckung.. naja , ich find schon irgendwas.. will halt so weit wie möglich unter 900€ bleiben.. und ohne RAM bin ich bei HWV grad bei 819€.. _


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

poste mal die Zusammenstellung.

Alternativ gäbe es noch einen anderen: Klick

Oder gar aktiv, dann siehst auch nicht viel davon: Klick


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_ Klick mich! 

Gehäuse kommt noch Window Kit rein und von innen Schwarz besprüht..dann kommen zum Achhilles noch Xigmatek-Gehäuselüfter damit es Orange/Schwarz ist :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

sehr schick sehr schick! Aber jetzt doch ein AM3 und ein Dark Power Pro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das wirste sicherlich nicht bereuen, wirklich ne tolle Zusammenstellung!


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Achso , du meintest die die ich vorher hatte? 

Hier! :  Klick mich! 



Obwohl mir die AM3 Version besser gefällt , mal schaun wieviel Geld es letztendlich wird..will halt gleich dazu die Xigmateks und die Farbe+Window Kit holen..hmm -_-_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

nein nein, ich mein die, die du vorhast zu kaufen


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Naja , dauert eh noch ein wenig.. so 2-4 Wochen , hab privat verkauft und hab gesagt es eilt nicht so..war wohl n Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja mal schaun wie ich das mit dem RAM mache..rest gefällt mir eigentlich..maximal n schwarzes NT :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Den E8400+4870+Antec1200 haste verkauft? Na der hat sich sicherlich auch gefreut

Schwarzen DDR3 findest sicher, ich hab für mein neues Board auch ewig nach passendem gesucht und nachgelesen, und am Ende bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass DDR3-1333 am meisten Sinn macht und auch nicht übermäßig teuer ist.

Ansonsten such doch mal nach GEiL, die haben ja auch orangen Speicher was auch passen würde.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Der hat sich gefreut , ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm , ist dann wieder zuviel Orange..hm..was mach ich bloss -.-..

Naja , hab ja noch Zeit zum überlegen :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

man man man, du fragst einfach nicht, dann binde ich es dir einfach auf: Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen das Asus Maximus Extreme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Rampage Formula ist ja abgeraucht und ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Core i7 + neues Mainboard + Ram, jetzt hab ich das Maximus genommen, dazu DDR3. Den Q9550 kann ich jetzt immer noch verwenden und wenn ich auf LGA1366 umsteig brauch ich keinen Ram mehr. Außerdem hab ich das neue Mainboard für das alte, kaputte durch die Garantie bekommen, musste also nix dafür bezahlen. Ist aber auch beinahe gleichviel wert.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Wie ich frag nich? Hö? Ich steh aufm Schlauch °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

na, da mach ich in den ganzen vorangegangenen Posts Andeutungen und du überliest sie einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Der Schlauch wird immer grösser.. Bahnhof usw.. °_°_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

ok, vergiss es, ist nicht weiter wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh schon, du hast nurnoch deinen neuen PC im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So am Rande: G.Skill hat auch schicken Ram.


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2009)

Was sagt ihr zu dem Design des Monitors?

http://de.engadget.com/2008/12/30/lgs-24-z...ach-und-hinter/

soll im Juni kommen

Wenn er was taugt, dann wird das mein Monitor. Brauch nämlich endlich nen 24"er^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. April 2009)

Man, ihr seid vielleicht mal Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich grade wie das aussieht. Ich hab ja einen E8400 bei mir drinne, und ab Montag 4 GB RAM. Nun wollte ich mir ne neue Graka holen, warscheinlich von dem Geld das ich für meine Wii + alte Grafikkarte bekomme (EN7900GS) Da werden dann so 200 - 250&#8364; bei rumspringen. Nun frag ich mich ob mein CPU bei allen Grafikkarten der Preisklasse noch mitspielt. Oder ob die dann schon nicht mehr die ganze Leistung bringen weil die CPU zu lahm ist. 

Ich denke da so an die beiden:

Nummer eins

Nummer zwei


Was würdet ihr dazu sagen? Auf nem 24" sollte damit selbst Crysis auf Max. Details laufen oder?



Edit: Der Monitor sieht nicht schlecht aus, ich behalte ihn mal im Auge. Suche ja auch noch nach einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2009)

http://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/24660/24/

geil ich bin verliebt

@über mir: Der ist für keine Graka zu lahm, außer du baust dir SLI rein. Und da hängt es dann auch noch von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Monitor gefällt mir auch gut.


Bei den Grafikkarten würde ich zur Nvidia greifen. Aber ganz ehrlich: Dass du für die Grafikkarte und eine gebrauchte Wii noch 220€ bekommst, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.
Die CPU sollte da mitspielen, allerdings wäre ein bischen übertakten vielleicht sinnvoll. Müssen ja nicht direkt 4Ghz werden, aber 3,6 sind sicherlich drin.


----------



## Shefanix (17. April 2009)

Naja die Wii alleine mag vielleicht nicht 200&#8364; bringen, aber mit 3 Spielen allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Grafikkarte kauft mir nen Bekannter ab. Die ist bei ebay teils noch für fast 100&#8364; zu finden.

Dann wirds wohl die nVidia werden. Mal schauen ob ichs Geld nächsten Monat hab.


Edit: Die da: http://cgi.ebay.de/Nvidia-Geforce-7900GS-5...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ok, vergiss es, ist nicht weiter wild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Los sag schon , damit ich mein Trauma überwinden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Klos - schickes Teil , aber warscheinlich auch wieder n ordentlicher Preis -_-


@Shefa , na wird doch mit deinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

naja sorry, aber wer die kauft ist wirklich sonderlich dumm. Dafür bekommt man eine GTS250/9800GT/HD4830 welche alle 3 ettliche Male schneller sind als die sehr betagte 7900GS. Außerdem wird nur Shader-Modell 3.0 und DX 9.0 unterstützt. Die hat ungefähr die Leistung einer x1900, damit reißt du garnichts mehr.

Gut, Wii mit 3 Spielen bringt vielleicht schon 200€, für das Teil hab ich mich nie wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Shefanix (17. April 2009)

Mein PC ist ja eigentlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab bloss seit ein Paar Wochen ständig den Drang ihn weiter aufzurüsten oder was anderes zu kaufen. Hab mir jetzt die Roccat Kone bestellt, neues Headset, neuer RAM und neues Mousepad. Dann fehlt nur noch ne ordentliche Grafikkarte, Monitor und dann nen Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Asoriel: Ich kann auch nichts dafür. Aber er hat hat gesagt er will kein neues System kaufen. Er hat nur AGP und im Moment nicht mehr Geld zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Ich mein natürlich nicht, dass man dumm ist, wenn man sich die 7900GS kauft. Ist natürlich für AGP eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich wollte damit vielmehr sagen, dass man sich schon sehr wenig auskennen muss um besagte Karte für fast 100€ zu kaufen. Bei einem gerechtfertigten Preis natürlich absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. April 2009)

Ich verkauf ihm die Karte für 50€. Mehr will mein Gewissen nicht *g*


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

naja, 50€ sind okay. Zumal die Karte auch gebraucht sein wird nehm ich an?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_ Klick mich Sebi! 


Hm , okay? :]




/Edit : Hm , das grün passt aber nicht mir rein - menno.. -.-
_


----------



## Shefanix (17. April 2009)

Jup, ist ja die Karte aus meinem altem Rechner. Den Rest verschrotte ich warscheinlich. Nen Celeron mit 2,4 GHz braucht eh keiner und das Mainboard ist nen komisches, der Hersteller hat nur eine Homepage die auf Japanisch/Chinesisch ist. Fertig-PC halt :/


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

japp, die wären okay. Das mit dem grün ist natürlich n bischen doof, aber da findest du noch was.

Unterstützt AM3 Tri-Channel?

Und wie siehts aus, was ist schneller? 2x2GB DDR3-1333 im DualChannel oder 3x2GB DDR3-1333 ohne DualChannel?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Ich denk die im Dual , oder?

Gute Frage ob AM3 Tri-Channel unterstützt.. 






Ach , ich find schon was.. -_- 


/Edit : Hm , sieht auch nicht schlecht aus -  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

würde farblich ja perfekt passen. find ich auch nett.

Edit: Tri-Channel gibts _nur_ für den Core i7. Vielleicht auch für den Core i5, das weiß ich nicht, aber für AM3 nicht.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Naja , das ganze gemodde bringt mir ja nix solange ich kein Window drin hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun ob ich das vllt von wem dremeln lasse oder was weiss ich..denn ich will nicht so´n grosses wie die Standart Lian Li Dinger..

Eher so.. (nur Beispiel und ja , ich weiss..schlecht "gezeichnet" -.-) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So das man halt die HDD´s / Laufwerk(e) nicht sieht.._


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

so hab ich es bei mir auch, nur sind meine Ecken abgerundet und da es mein erster Mod war sieht es auch dementsprechend aus, aber naja. Bei meinem sieht man leider die Grafikkarte überhaupt nicht, da das Fenster schon darüber aufhört.


Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht von blau auf orange wechseln soll, aber orange Kaltlichtkathoden gibts nicht. Meinst, mit gelb+rot bekomm ich ein anständiges orange hin?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Hm, ich denke die Farben würden selber noch zu doll rauskommen _


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

ich hab mir das folgendermaßen vorgestellt: Unten 2x20cm, einmal rot, einmal gelb. Oben dann das Selbe nochmal, dann sollte doch eigentlich orange rauskommen?

Wie beleuchtest du deinen PC?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. April 2009)

Wie kann es sein, dass ein boxed Intel Lüfter mit Lagerschaden die CPU kühler hält als ohne ?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Xigmatek Achhilles als CPU-Lüfter , dann 1 oder 2 oder 3 Xigmatek Gehäuselüfter und mehr (erstmal) nicht.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

LoLTroll der kaputte ist kühler als ein ganzer? Das ist seltsam...vielleicht dreht der kaputte ein wenig schneller...


----------



## Falathrim (17. April 2009)

http://www.neon24.de/Modding/Kaltlichtkath...nge::24718.html

Orange Kaltlichtkathode? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Eventuell wenn der Lüfter durch den Lagerschaden mehr Strom zieht und sich dadurch schneller dreht, LolTroll ^^
Sonst kann man sich das schwer erklären ^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

oh klasse, vielen Dank! Von Revoltec sind meine jetzigen auch, mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der Preis ist auch super, danke für den Link!


----------



## Falathrim (17. April 2009)

Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Idee gelesen, einfach nen durchsichtigen Schlauch zu nehmen und da orange LEDs in einer Reihe ranzuhängen...und die dann ums Window herumlegen...


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

naja, mit LEDs hab ich es auch schonmal versucht, aber da musste ich viel basteln wegen der Spannung etc, außerdem war die Beleuchtung recht fleckig und nicht wirklich gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet wie bei Kaltlichtkathoden. Aber danke trotzdem für den Tipp.


Vielleicht, aber wirklich nur vielleicht, kommt in absehbarer Zeit eine WaKü ins Haus. Immerhin hat das Mainboard schon die passenden Anschlüsse.


----------



## Falathrim (17. April 2009)

Naja ne gute kostet halt massig Geld. Wie gesagt, ein Kumpel hat ne komplette WaKü in seinem Rechner, die hat 890 Euro gekostet

Sein Sys ist allerdings auch:
i7 920 @ 3,8 Ghz
Geforce GTX285
6GB DDR3-1600
4TB HDD
Asus P6T-Deluxe

Und als Gehäuse das Silverstone Temjin Plus^^

Hat insgesamt gglaub 2600 bezahlt xD Aber dafür KOMPLETT wassergekühlt der Rechner


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Wenn man nen i7 920 um 1,2 Ghz übertaktet würde ich auch keiner Luftkühlung mehr vertrauen ^^



Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: Tri-Channel gibts nur für den Core i7. Vielleicht auch für den Core i5, das weiß ich nicht, aber für AM3 nicht.


Der i5 ist ja aber noch nicht draussen, oder?
Wird der eigentlich besser als der i7 ? Ich hab mal gelesen das soll nur ein "kleiner i7" sein....


----------



## poTTo (17. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu dem Design des Monitors?
> 
> http://de.engadget.com/2008/12/30/lgs-24-z...ach-und-hinter/
> 
> ...




looool....Kontrastverhältniss von 1: 1.000.00  ist klar 1zu 1mio.  ich bin mal auf weitere test gespannt !


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der i5 ist ja aber noch nicht draussen, oder?
> Wird der eigentlich besser als der i7 ? Ich hab mal gelesen das soll nur ein "kleiner i7" sein....



2x richtig. Den Core i5 gibt es noch nicht zu kaufen. Er ist sozusagen die Mid-Range-Next-Gen-CPU von Intel, also ein kleiner Core i7, das triffts ganz gut. Der Lynnfiel, welcher im Mainstream-Segment angesiedelt ist, wird aber nicht auf LGA1366 passen, da er nur 1160 Pins hat.
Die finalen Taktraten sind noch nicht bekannt, werden aber wohl im Bereich 2,1-2,6Ghz liegen. Damit dürften sie trotzdem noch an die Geschwindigkeit der Q9x50 rankommen.


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Hm, sollte man sich dann lieber ein Board mit dem 1160 Sockel kaufen, wenn er draussen ist, anstatt einem 1336? Bzw. was davon hat eher Zunkunft?


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

naja kommt darauf an. Wenn du eine starke CPU willst, dann ein LGA1366-Board. Für den Core i5 ist offiziell noch kein Board angekünigt, unklar ist es auch, ob es Boards geben wird, die beide CPU-Klassen unterstützen werden. Daher heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.

Wenn du dir jetzt aber ein LGA1366 kaufst, kannst du auch nix falsch machen, da eine Umrüstung von Core i7 auf Core i5 sehr umwahrscheinlich ist. Man rüstet ja schließlich keine schwächere CPU nach, und an den i7 wird der i5 definitv nicht rankommen.

Wenn du allerdings planst, einen Core i5 anzuschaffen, dann lass nach dem Release noch 1-2 Monate ins Land gehen bis wir sehen, ob es Boards gibt, welche im Zweifel auch einen großen i7 verkraften.

Edit: Es gab auf der CeBit wohl doch schon Boards. Der neue Sockel trägt wohl den Namen "LGA1156". In wie weit die dann mit den Clarkdales kompatibel sind weiß ich aber nicht. Aber es gibt auch Boards, die sowohl die Conroe in 65nm als auch die Wolfdale/Yorkfields mit 55nm unterstützen. 
Die neuen Clarkdales haben dann nämlich den Reshrink auf 32nm hinter sich und in der CPU ist direkt eine GPU integriert.


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Naja, ich hab sowieso erst gegen Ende des Jahres vor mal nach was neuem zu schaun, bis dahin ist da sicher mehr bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

na, bis dahin dürfte schon recht viel über die Clarkdales bekannt sein. Sich da aktuell zu informieren macht Sinn, ernsthafte Kaufgedanken machen weniger Sinn. Bei der Entwicklung kann man in meinen Augen schlichtweg nicht planen, was man Ende des Jahres kauft, vor allem wenn es in die gehobene Mainstream- bis Oberklassesektion geht. Da kommen noch massenhaft Infos+Neuerungen auf uns zu.

Was mich aktuell stark wundert: Bei den kleinen LGA1156-Boards hat es kaum Heatpipes für den Chipsatz, da sieht es bei den LGA1366 ganz anders aus. Da haben selbst die keinen Boards Heatpipes und Kühllösungen wie man es sonst nur von großen 775er-Boards die primär auf OC ausgelegt sind kennt.

Dadurch kann man eventuell vermuten, dass die NB/SB mit weniger Spannung betrieben werden. MSI hat ein HighEnd-Board für den Core i5 vorgestellt und das sah von der Kühllösung nicht arg anders aus als mein Low-Budget ASRock-Board. Mal gespannt, was uns da noch erwartet.


Edit: Warum zur Hölle hat das Asus P6T6 WS Revolution 6x PCIe 2.0 Anschlüsse? 6 (in Worten: "sechs") mal!!  Klick Ich weiß, dass es das Board schon eine Weile gibt, aber das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen!


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Boah , so´n Döner is doch was leckeres :]




@Sebi : So , nur ohne das FarCry2 Zeugs draif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Klos1 (17. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> @Klos - schickes Teil , aber warscheinlich auch wieder n ordentlicher Preis -_-



380 Euro wird der 24" kosten, aber wenn er gut ist, dann hol ich ihn mir



Asoriel schrieb:


> nur[/i] für den Core i7. Vielleicht auch für den Core i5, das weiß ich nicht, aber für AM3 nicht.



Stimmt, nur Corei7 hat Trip-Channel. Lynnfield wird nur Dual haben.




poTTo schrieb:


> looool....Kontrastverhältniss von 1: 1.000.00  ist klar 1zu 1mio.  ich bin mal auf weitere test gespannt !



Der hat auch ne ganz neue Technik. Der Bildschirm wird mit Leds anstelle von Röhren ausgeleuchtet
Das Ding wird bestimmt der Burner^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Ach painschkes, ich find das FarCry-Zeug eigentlich recht nett anzusehen, nur auf Dauer ist vielleicht ein etwas neutraleres Motiv sehenswerter, oder eben ganz ohne etwas sandgestrahltes.
Ich hab bei mir auch nen Mortal Kombat-Drachen drauf, nicht unbedingt wegem dem Spiel sondern vielmehr, weil mir der Drachen gefällt. Schriftzug oder sowas aber nicht.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Joa , ich werds dann ohne was lassen - mal schaun ob ich irgendwo ne Seitenwand mit Window finde die so aussieht - sonst muss ich es selber machen / machen lassen..

Die größe gefällt mir aufjeden Fall :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

naja, da ist selbst bauen angesagt! Du musst ledigleich ein Fenster ordentlich ausschneiden, das sollte mit einem Tool wie dem Dremel Multimaster aber kein Problem sein, ansonsten mit einer Stichsäge. Vor allem damit wäre ich aber gerade bei den Ecken vorsichtig! Dann einfach eine dünne Plexiglasscheibe (ca. 1mm) dahinter befestigen. Ich hab meine mit einer Gummidichtung drin, edler siehts aber aus, wenn du die Scheibe einfach von innen mit Heißkleber festmachst, also wie das Gehäuse oben vermutlich auch.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Die ganzen Werkzeuge hab ich garnicht xD 

Naja mal schaun was so kommt.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

ihr habt keine Säge oder sowas zuhause? Das muss ja keine Stichsäge sein, es reicht ja, wenn du ein Loch bohrst, ein Sägeblatt durchspannst und von Hand sägst. Ich persönlich find nämlich, dass ein fertig gekaufter PC nicht wirklich viel mit "Casemodding" zu tun hat. Zumal die meisten Gehäuse einfach nur beschissen und billig aussehen. 
Welche mir gut gefallen sind die Antec 900/1200, oder sowas schlichtes wie das oben, egal ob mit oder ohne dem FarCry-Zeug, aber so abgedreht wie möglich sieht einfach nur billig aus. Ganz schlimm sind sämtliche Chrom-Applikationen, außer es sind dezente Sachen wie ein Power-Button.

Schlimmes Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Jo stimmt schon , naja..wir wohnen hier in nem Wohnblock in der 9. Etage, wofür brauch man hier ne Säge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mein Opa hat sicher eine.._


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

ja gut, das stimmt. Ich bastel hobbymäßig sehr viel, egal ob der Rasenmäher kaputt ist (was ihr natürlich nicht braucht) oder die Fernbedienung, ich versuch, das meiste selbst zu (kaputt-)reparieren. Da sammelt sich schon einiges an Werkzeug an.
Besonders angetan hats mir der Modellbau, da hock ich stundenlang im Keller und bastel dran rum, das ist meine große Leidenschaft (sogar noch vor PCs was aber direkt danach kommt


----------



## Wagga (17. April 2009)

Ich habe mich ans Modding nicht ran getraut.
Habe kein Handwerkliches Geschick, 2 Linke Hände.
Teile in den PC bauen ist da das maximal mögliche.


----------



## pampam (17. April 2009)

Ich hab mal damit angefangen, aber da die Teile schon im PC waren (und ich keine Lust hatte, die raus zu machen), konnte ich nicht viel machen und jetzt sind auch noch 2 Led's kaputt gegangen, die ich mit heißkleber in nem Loch im Plexiglas festgeklebt habe...
Beim nächsten PC wirds n bisschen anders, da warte ich erstmal mit Teile einbauen,damit ich mir das Gehäuse mal richtig vornehmen kann, aber irgendwie musste ich ja anfangen^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

LEDs kaputt gegangen? Wie hast das denn hinbekommen?


----------



## pampam (17. April 2009)

Also zuerst hat sich der Heißkleber gelöst, mit dem das Plexiglas, in dem die Led's waren, befestigt war. Dann wollte ich es mit Kabelbindern versuchen und hab halt irgendwas "abgerissen" oder so. Habs mir auch nichtmehr genauer angeschaut, weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte und jetzt hab ich keine Lust, was daran zu ändern. Ich denke mal, dass sich der Kontakt aus der LED gelöst hat. Müsste warscheinlich nur 2 neue reinmachen, aber wie gesagt: Ich hab einfach keine Lust dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. April 2009)

Ich bin immer wieder schockiert, wie weltfremd Großstädter sind. Ich bin zwar auch ein Stadtkind, aber es gibt einfach viele Sachen die für mich selbstverständlich sind. Zum Beispiel ein gut ausgerüsteter Werkzeug"keller", wo das wichtigste einfach ist...mein Vater ist leidenschaftlicher Heimwerker und ich schraub auch an allem rum, wos nötig ist...trotz 2 linker Hände, dafür hab ich dann eben einen Kumpel mit dem ich alles mache, weil der genauso durchgeknallt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß noch wo wir zusammen die Wände hier in der Wohnung durchgebohrt haben, weil ich kB mehr auf WLAN hatte, weil man damit nicht zocken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (18. April 2009)

Ich nehm auch alles auseinander, wo es auch nur vielleicht etwas Sinn ergeben könnte.
Das erinnert mich an ein Video, das mir mein Vater gezeigt hat: Ich war 2 Jahre alt und hab nen Bobbycar auseinander und wieder zusammengeschraubt xD.
Ich finde, es macht einfach Spaß an etwas rumzubasteln und irgendwas zu versuchen.


----------



## Wagga (18. April 2009)

ich bastel wenn ich bastel nur an eigenem Zeugs.
Bei Freunden, löse ich nur softwaretechnische Probleme, an die Hardware von anderen gehe ich nicht dran.
Weil wenn was kaputt geht muss ichs zahlen und das kann/will ich nicht.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

basteln und schrauben...ich liebe es Egal ob Gartenhütte aufbauen, unters Auto liegen, Moped schrauben, Schrank zusammenbauen, oder aber am liebsten: Modellauto feinabstimmen Klasse! Da machts mir auch absolut nichts aus mal komplett eingesaut zu sein (wenn ich mich danach waschen kann). Ansonsten kann ich jede Art von Dreck nicht leiden


Edit: Wow...heute bei ca. 3-4 Stunden PC-Nutzung 3.000 Klicks getätigt und 450x Rechtsklick, ohne dass ich was spezielles gemacht hätte...


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2009)

Bin grad im amerikanischen Apple Stroe am Macbook gibt geniale Sachen hier. Erstaunlich


----------



## Shefanix (18. April 2009)

War grad unter dem Bett in meinem Zimmer, gibt erstaunliche Sachen hier. Genial.

...

Nenn halt nen paar Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2009)

Kann doch hier nen einfach nen Roman schreiben an den Macbooks die als Austellung waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke werde mir einen kleinen Laptop da mal anschaffen. Es gibt einfach keine Fehler im Betriebsystem. Selbst Bil Gates hat zuhause nur von Apple die PC's stehen.

Und bei jedem Macbook stand nebendrann nen Iphone. Hatte zum erstenmal nen Iphone in der Hand und Ipod Touch 2G, hab nur 1G.


----------



## Xondor (18. April 2009)

Was fürn kleinen Laptop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin grad mit dem Macbook air on, weil mein pc nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: Wow...heute bei ca. 3-4 Stunden PC-Nutzung 3.000 Klicks getätigt und 450x Rechtsklick, ohne dass ich was spezielles gemacht hätte...



morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch Tools, die echt den dümmsten Mist protokollieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

richtig, das stimmt Aber genau so absurdes Zeug interessiert mich


painschkes, wenn du ganz schnell bist, kannste ein Schnäppchen machen. Im Zack Zack hats heute den Phenom II X4 940 für 179€, das Nine Hundred Two für 94€ und einen EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner für 25€. Das wäre dann nicht dein ursprünglich geplantes Design aber enorm gespart.


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2009)

Den Groß Glockner kann er nicht nehmen, weil er ja Orange will...dasselbe beim Gehäuse...aber beim Prozi würd ich zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

ja eben, wenigstens das. Da spart man noch trotz zusätzlichen Versandkosten.


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2009)

Die Lüfter kann er ja trotzdem austauschen Ein Gehäuse, daß gut ist und auch noch orange Lüfter hat, dürfte wohl schwer zu finden sein. Es gibt ohnehin kaum einzeln gute orange Lüfter zu kaufen. Und CPU-Kühler, die taugen und nen orangen Lüfter haben, gibt es auch kaum.

Von daher muss er die Lüfter wahrscheinlich so oder so wechseln.

Wer so ne extra Wurst will, der muss halt blechen


----------



## Wagga (18. April 2009)

Ich würde da auch zuschlagen, wenn ich ein AMDboard hätte und eine Neuanschaffung anstehen würde.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Jup , CPU nehm ich gleich..

@Klos : Ich nehm das Lancool K7 , und als Lüfter für Gehäuse & CPU : Xigmatek :]_


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

naja, wenn ich es mir recht überlege würde ich die CPU doch nicht kaufen. Bei Alternate direkt gibts ihn boxed für 188€, also nur 9€ mehr, dafür aber 3 Jahre Garantie. Außerdem ist der bei Alternate Black Edition, also mit offenem Multi, ich weiß nicht, ob das der beim Zack auch hat...


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2009)

940er gibt es meines Wissens nach nur als BlackEdition. 

@Painschkes: Der Xigmatek ist aber nicht so der Burner Willst du zugunsten der Farbe schlechtere Qualität in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Hm , was denn dann Klosi? :]

@Sebi : Schon bestellt :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

na dann viel Spaß damit. Wenn es den eh nur als BE gibt ist ja toll, mit offenem Multi lässt sich um Weiten einfacher übertakten. Einfacher gehts wohl nur noch mit den Asus R.O.G.-Tools.


Edit: So schlecht ist der Achilles doch garnicht, hier mal ein Test: Computerbase-Link


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Naja , auf das restliche Geld muss ich ja noch ne weile warten..aber dann gehts los :]


Nochmal @ Klos - was schlägst du dann vor? Bin eigentlich für jede Farbkombi ausser Blau offen.. _


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2009)

@Painschkes: Wenn ich das wüsste. Wie gesagt, ora Lüfter sind rar. Und der Xigmatek hat ja auch kein ora Licht, soweit ich weiß, sondern ist lediglich ora, wodurch es dann halt ora leuchtend erscheint.


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

der Lüfter ist orange und die 4 LEDs leuchten weiß soweit ich informiert bin. Sieht aber ganz ordentlich aus.

painschkes der Kühler ist eigentlich okay, vielleicht hat Klos noch nen anderen Test oder ist verkommen?


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Jo das es so aussieht weiss ich , soll halt so ähnlich wie hier werden - und ICH find das sieht gut aus :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da meine Karte nicht rot ist , da ich die Zotac 275 nehmen werde die im gewissen Sinne auch Orange/Schwarz ist gefällt mir das schon recht gut _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2009)

Bist du jetzt völlig des Wahnsinns? Ist der Wohlstand ausgebrochen bei dir oder wie? Willst du der Weltwirtschaft wieder auf die Sprünge helfen, in dem du jetzt unnötig Grakas tauscht? Man tauscht doch keine ATI4870 gegen eine GTX275. Das lohnt doch nicht

Und ja, daß Bild sieht sehr gut aus^^

Hast dir schon mal die angeschaut:

http://www.acryan.com/index.php?option=com...9&Itemid=83

Ob die jetzt von der Qualität her so gut sind, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Bin grad am Test suchen Außerdem wäre es halt UV.

Edit: Wenn du jetzt Grakas tauscht, dann wirst du an Weihnachten ganz bitterlich weinen, wenn dann mit der GT300 der wirkliche Kracher auf die Menschheit losgelassen wird. Spar lieber!


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

naja, er verkauft doch seinen "alten" PC zwecks Zimmer renovieren oder so. Aber ich würde auch auf den GT300 warten, der wird sicher super.


----------



## Wagga (18. April 2009)

Ich die 4890 beäugelt, aber warte lieber auf eine neue Generation von ATI oder NVIDIA.
Also 5000 von ATI oder die 300er von NVIDIA.
5000 wird doch die nächste ATI sein oder?
Ich werde evtl. dann noch für 30 € 4 GB-Kit RAM kaufen.
Ist aktuell sehr günstig.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Hab den PC ja schon KOMPLETT verkauft , kann ihn aber bis ich meinen neuen hab noch behalten :]

Muss also ne neue Karte nehmen , und dann wirds gleich die - ich mach dsa schon (hoffe ich xD)

@Lüfter : Da muss ich ja immer schaun ob der PC nicht wirklich bennt xD_


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, er verkauft doch seinen "alten" PC zwecks Zimmer renovieren oder so. Aber ich würde auch auf den GT300 warten, der wird sicher super.



Seit wann muss man denn im Zuge einer Zimmerrenovierung eine top aktuelle Graka gegen eine neue tauschen, die kaum mehr Leistung bringt?
Die CPU gegen einen Quad tauschen, sehe ich ja ein. Ein neues Gehäuse mit coolen Lüftern hat auch seinen Reiz.

Aber glaubt mir, er wird ganz bitterlich weinen, wenn er das jetzt macht und Weihnachten dann die wirklich neue Generation von Nvidia kommt.
Alles, was jetzt immo kommt, ist doch nur Geplänkel. Hier ein paar Shader mehr und dort ein paar Mhz dazu. Pah! Alles nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

Und Ende des Jahres gehts dann ab:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,680889/G...chnologie/News/

Lieber warten

Nvidia hat es lange schleifen lassen. Mit Innovation war seit dem G80 nicht mehr viel los. Deswegen muss von Nvidia was kommen.

Edit: da kam jetzt ein Anruf dazwischen du machst echt Sachen Painschkess. Hättest ihn halt ohne Karte verkauft^^


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2009)

Wow Klos, thx für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extrem spannend, gerade bei 



> Da die GT200-Reihe nicht so hochoptimiert wie AMDs RV770 wirkt, dürfte Nvidia hier mehr Steigerungspotenzial haben; wenn sie dieses ausnutzen können, ist dreifache GTX260-Leistung pro Quadratmillimeter denkbar.



und 



> . Auch AMD wird alles daransetzen, um die Rechen- und allgemein Leistung pro Transistor zu optimieren. Ein RV870-Chip wird daher mindestens doppelt so schnell wie die aktuellen RV790-GPUs ausfallen - sollte AMD sich an die ungefähre Chipgröße des Vorgängers halten.



war ich echt baff....ich denk mal ich werd auf die HD4770 warten oder die HIS Radeon HD4830 demnächst kaufen...vllt kommt ja mal ein nettes Zack bei Alternate. Und dann werd ich alles daran setzen, bis ca. Weihnachten an die 1400 Euro auf der hohen Kante zu haben...und dann kommt ein i7 oder vergleichbares, ne GTX380, einiges an Festplattenspeicher, 6 (oder gar 12) GB Übertakter-DDR3, das entsprechende Rampage etc...und das ganze natürlich auf Basis von Windows 7 *g*

BTW paini:
1TB WD GP:
http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=765

4GB orangener G-Skill DDR2-1066:
http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=761


----------



## Wagga (18. April 2009)

Ich warte bis Weihnachten und dann mal gucken was AMD und NVIDIA bietet.
Da ich ja beide Karten hatte und bis auf einmal, lag am Hersteller Saphire, bin ich von keinem abgeneigt.
Will mich aber auch zu keinem Lager bekennen.
Ich bin weder NVIDIA noch ATIfanboy.
Nur gewisse Hersteller werde ich meiden.
Mal sehen, was ATI NVIDIA nächstes Jahr bieten.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2009)

Wie heißt das Gehäuse was painschecks ganz oben gepostet hat.


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2009)

Gute Frage, würd mich auch interessieren...
Ich hab bei Caseking kein Lian Li gefunden das so aussieht : /


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2009)

Ich würd paini doch den Groß Glockner empfehlen. Dann einfach nen farblich passenden Lüfter draufsetzen und dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Da er nur den kompletten PC wollte und ich das komplette Geld brauchte :]

Und nu kriege ich n besseren PC günstiger als den verkauften damals.. 

@Sora & Esp , das ist das  	Lian Li A09 - natürlich gemoddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fala : Danke für die Links , aber das muss noch ne weile warten :]_


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2009)

Naja, Klos der Link ist echt interessant. Vor allem die Videos find ich spannend. Aktuell verzweifeln ja wirklich alle PCs an der ordentlichen Berechnung von Wasser, aber das Meer sieht richtig gut aus.

Ich hoff, dass die Leistungsaufnahme nicht in den Himmel steigt. Wenn man bedenkt, was eine 5870x2 oder ein entsprechendes GT300-DualGPU Pendant an Leistung bringen wird, wird der Verbrauch wohl auch furchtbar...


Bei mir steht in nächster Zeit nicht soo schnell was an. Vielleicht wird gegen Ende 2010 der Q9550 gegen ein Core i7 + Board getauscht, Ram hab ich ja schon hier.

Klos vielleicht weißt du das: Meinst du, 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz (CL6 6-6-24) im DualChannel oder 3x2GB vom selben Ram ohne DualChannel sind schneller?

Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich bei meinem Mainboard die Chipsatzkühler tausche, geht dadurch die Garantie verloren?


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Sebi , wenn du Zeit hast , kommst mal n paar Minuten im ICQ on? :]_


----------



## Greeki (18. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich die 4890 beäugelt, aber warte lieber auf eine neue Generation von ATI oder NVIDIA.
> Also 5000 von ATI oder die 300er von NVIDIA.
> 5000 wird doch die nächste ATI sein oder?



Die nächste AMD Generation kommt wahrscheinlich im Juli/August und ist Direct X 11 tauglich. Namen gibts aber noch keine dafür. Mehr dazu siehe Heise.de


----------



## Zaino (18. April 2009)

Wow,
der Link von Klos ist mal hammer besonders die Videos,
sieht echt krass aus.
Das Wasser sieht so wahnsinnig echt aus.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Warte mal auf DX 15 im Jahre 2083 xD_


----------



## Zaino (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soweit in die Zukunft möchte ich nicht blicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Stimmt , ich auch nicht ~.~_


----------



## Zaino (18. April 2009)

Ausserdem kommt Dx 15 bestimmt schon früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xra1d3rx (18. April 2009)

Allso ist schon krass was die Grafikhersteller so auf die flimmer kiste zaubern ^^ ich bin zwar mit meiner GF 9800 GT AMP! zufrieden, aber ich sone GT380 wäre schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lohnt sich garnich jetz aufzurüsten für DX10 wartet man mal lieber auf die nächsten generationen, da ich aber schüler bin habe ich die kohle nicht xD aber dafür bin ich stolz auf mein Modding. 

mfg.xra1d3rx


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2009)

_Mach mal n Bildchen von deinem Modding :]

@Klos - leise Gehäuselüfter (am besten komplett Schwarz) wären? :]_


----------



## Wagga (18. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage gibts einen Weg unter Mint Windowstreiber zum laufen zu bringen.
Für meine Terratec PCI HT gibts nur Windowstreiber.
Selbst mit Wine kann ich die nicht installieren.
Wegen Drucker gucke ich aktuell.


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2009)

http://www.heise.de/software/download/cups/46600 hier für Wagga CUPS zum DL probiers mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (18. April 2009)

Habe es nun heruntergeladen und mit "Im Terminal öffnen geöffnet"
Was muss ich eingeben, damit ers installieren.

install 
setup 
ging nicht
auch nicht /setup /install


----------



## LoLTroll (19. April 2009)

kann mir eventuell jmd nen gutes ATX-Gehäuse empfehlen, dass möglichst alle Lüfter dabei hat und Staubfilter an jedem Lüfterslot? (Preisrahmen 50-80€)


----------



## Asoriel (19. April 2009)

Antec 900 Version 1.

Wenns billiger sein soll, dann das Antec 300

Alternativ vielleicht ein Chieftech aus der Aegis-Serie.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (19. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo der Unterschied zwischen: 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...ar-ATX-2-2.html
und
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...OCZSP-600W.html
liegt?

Wenn man nach dem ersten im Preisvergleich sucht, kommt man auf das zweite. (Nur halt teurer)
Ist das einfach Bulk und Retail?


----------



## Asoriel (19. April 2009)

wenn ich das jetzt richtig weiß, hat das teure Kabelmanagement und das günstige nicht, ansonsten sind sie gleich. 100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.

Edit: Doch, das billige hat wohl auch Kabelmanagement. Das Ding werd ich mir merken, ist ja nicht schlecht für den Preis. 600W, 80+ und Kabelmanagement für nichtmal 60&#8364;.


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2009)

LoLTroll bin mir beim Coolermaster Xcalade nicht sicher, das müsste in dem Rahmen aber so ziemlich das beste sein.


----------



## Klos1 (19. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Klos vielleicht weißt du das: Meinst du, 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz (CL6 6-6-24) im DualChannel oder 3x2GB vom selben Ram ohne DualChannel sind schneller?



Lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten, da die Applikationen ganz unterschiedlich mit Dual-Channel skalieren. Mehr als 10-15% Leistungsgewinn durch Dual-Channel hab ich noch nicht gesehen. In den meisten Fällen ist es deutlich weniger und kaum relevant.

Ich würde also sagen, daß du je nach Anwendung mal mit und mal ohne besser fährst.



painschkes schrieb:


> _Mach mal n Bildchen von deinem Modding :]
> 
> @Klos - leise Gehäuselüfter (am besten komplett Schwarz) wären? :]_



Was werden für Anforderungen gestellt? Eher Augenmerk auf gute Förderleistung und einigermaßen leise, oder leise und Förderleistung völlig egal?
In welchem Modus willst du sie betreiben? 7 Volt?


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Naja , so siehts derzeit aus :  Klick mich! 

Nun weiss ich nicht wie die Standartlüfter sind , will mich vorher schonmal (falls die nicht so leise sind) informieren welche es dann werden sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## EXclaw (19. April 2009)

@painschkes

Die 1TB Platte von Samsung hat ziemlich hohe Ausfallraten. Ich hatte die selbst und 'nen Headcrash gabs noch 3 Wochen. Hol dir lieber 2x 640GB von Samsung, die sind nur minimal teurer, vielleicht sogar billiger.

Reicht dir die HD4830 wirklich aus? Hast du vor Ende des Jahres/Anfang 2010 dir eine neue Graka zu kaufen, oder wie? (:


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Genauso siehts aus , meinte Klos ja auch - mit dem doppelt Geld ausgeben etc.. :]

Hm , Asoriel hat davon 4Stk und er meinte er hat keinerlei Probleme..? :/_


----------



## EXclaw (19. April 2009)

Ich sagte eine hohe Ausfallrate, nicht jede muss kaputt gehen. Ich hatte halt nur das Unglück und anscheinend ist das auch schon Mehreren passiert. Ich hab so oder so nie Glück ;D


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Hm , mal schaun - wähle ich mich dann spontan :]_


----------



## Shefanix (19. April 2009)

Da ich hier jetzt ständig was lese man solle doch lieber 2 kleine anstatt einer großen Festplatte nehmen. Warum ? Ich weiss überhautp nicht was das bringen soll. Wollte mir demnächst auch ne 1TB holen, also dann lieber 2 kleine oder was?


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2009)

Naja, 2 Festplatten haben den Vorteil, dass du sie im RAID-0-Verbund laufen lassen kann, wodurch sie durchschnittlich 60% schneller laufen...ich kann dir aber nicht erklären wieso.


----------



## Shefanix (19. April 2009)

Inwiefern schneller laufen? Also schneller Daten raufspielen, löschen usw. ?


----------



## Wagga (19. April 2009)

ich habe eine Samsung501LJ seit 2007
und ne Samsung 103UJ seit März 2009
bis jetzt ist noch keine verreckt.
Speedfan zeigt keine Fehler sowie HDtune oder Everest.
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Ogil (19. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Inwiefern schneller laufen? Also schneller Daten raufspielen, löschen usw. ?


Vor allem schneller bei Zugriffen. Wenn man Daten von einer Festplatte liest gibt es ja immer auch "mechanische Verzoegerung" dadurch, dass die Platte bewegt werden muss. Bei einem Raid-0-Verbund sind die Daten auf 2 Platten verteilt - d.h. bei einem Zugriff werden die Daten von beiden Platten gelesen, ein Teil von der einen, der andere Teil von der anderen Platte. Wenn allerdings eine Platte ausfaellt sind alle Daten nutzlos.


----------



## Shefanix (19. April 2009)

Muss ich das jetz so verstehen, das wenn ich ein Programm installiere es auf beide Festplatten verteilt wird? Also dann eine Hälfte dort und die nächste Hälfte halt auf der anderen? 

Und was heisst eigentlich "Raid-0-Verbund" und wie macht man das?


----------



## Ogil (19. April 2009)

Ja - die Daten werden intern aufgeteilt. Im Prinzip siehst Du eine grosse Festplatte - auch wenn es in Wirklichkeit 2 sind. Genau Erklaerungen z.B. hier.


----------



## Shefanix (19. April 2009)

Danke für den Link, werd ich mir mal durchlesen. 

Werde dann wohl doch zu 2 kleinen Festplatten greifen, wenn es dadurch schneller geht.


----------



## Asoriel (19. April 2009)

Zum Thema Ausfallrate: Ich hab im Arbeits-PC 4x eine Samsung SpinPoint F1 Raid-Version im Raid1 laufen, also insgesammt 2TB Speicher zur Verfügung. Die laufen beinahe den ganzen Tag mit wirklich vielen Lese-/Schreibvorgängen und ausgefallen ist noch nie eine. Ich glaube, dann würde sie die IT-Abteilung auch nicht verbauen.
In meinem eigenen PC hab ich ebenfalls eine Spinpoint F1, aber eine normale, nicht die Raid-Version. Auch die dreht seit geraumer Zeit ihre Runden ohne irgendwelche Mucken.

Raid kurz zusammengefasst:

Raid0 teilt die Daten auf beiden Platten auf, dadurch erfolgen Zugriffe und Lese-/Schreibvorgänge wie zB kopieren oder löschen von großen Daten deutlich schneller. Ist aber eine Platte kaputt, sind komplett alle Daten weg.

Beim Raid1 werden die Daten von der einen Platte auf die andere "gespiegelt". In meinem Fall hab ich also nur 2TB Speicher zur Verfügung obwohl 4x 1TB-Platten verbaut sind. Das ist aber wichtig, denn ich speichere Dinge ab, die mehrere Monate Arbeit bedeuten (CAD-Zeichnungen). Sollte da die Platte verrecken, wären unter Umständen 3-4 Monate Arbeit einfach so weg. Da das nicht passieren darf, haben wir einen Raid1-Verbung, zusätzlich werden die Daten regelmäßig an einen Server geschickt und nochmal auf einer externen HDD gespeichert.


----------



## Wagga (19. April 2009)

Ich habe eine 501LJ beinhaltet: Windows, Daten, WoW,Linux Mint.
Eine 103UJ beinhaltet die Paritionen: Filme 500, Backup 460*.

*= Z.B. für Backups von der Windowsparition regelmäßig.
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (19. April 2009)

painschkes im ZackZack ist aktuell ein richtig netter Lüfter. Der Zalman CNPS9900 LED gibts für 40€, der sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern bringt auch Leistung!


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Der sieht gut aus? °_°

Ich bleib beim Mugen2 ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (19. April 2009)

naja, also ich find den besser als den Mugen2. Du musst dich halt mit einem riesen Klotz im Gehäuse zufrieden geben. Da du aber eh kein Fenster einplanst macht das nix


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2009)

_Dat stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (19. April 2009)

Der sieht ja mal geil aus, besser als mein CNP 8700 LED.


----------



## Asoriel (19. April 2009)

und vor allem leistungsstärker ;-)


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Das wäre jetzt natürlich uncool -.-

 Klick mich! 


----------------

/Edit : Okay , es stimmt (warscheinlich) -.-*  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Ogil (20. April 2009)

Warum uncool? Ich warte nur darauf, dass endlich die dicken PhenomII fuer den AM3-Socket rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Wei ich mir vorgestern den 940er bestellt hab ~.~_


----------



## Ogil (20. April 2009)

Naja - ist ja aber bekannt gewesen, dass die PheII-9er fuer AM3 im April rauskommen sollten...


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Jo stimmt schon , naja werd ich wohl mal bei Alternate anrufen _


----------



## Derigon (20. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Prozessoren:

Was ist der unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Quadcore-Serien von Intel? Also Q6X00 Q8X00 und Q9XX0.

Die besitzen ja teilweise recht ähnliche Taktraten, haben aber doch teilweise ganz erhebliche Preisunterschiede.

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. April 2009)

Hat einfach was mit der Architektur zu tun. Die Core 2 Quad-Reihe fing mit der Q6XXX-Reihe an, die nächste Ausführung waren die Q9XXX-Reihe und deren "kleine Brüder", die Q8XXX-Reihe. 

Architektur bedeutet einfach, dass die Prozessoren leistungsfähiger sind. Die Nachfolger der Q9XXX-Reihe sind die Core i7-Prozessoren, die nochmal eine viel bessere Architektur haben ;D

EDIT:
Juchhu, endlich den PCGH-RSSFeed gefunden...schneller Zugriff auf news, thats nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

gut, das ist natürlich Mist painschkes, aber da wirst du dich an Zack-Zack und nicht Alternate wenden müssen.

Heute im Zack gibts eine WD Green Caviar 1TB für 75€ sollte Interesse bestehen.


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Jo meinte ich ja , werd ich heute abend / morgen machen..bzw mein Muddi..ich versteh nur Bahnhof bei diesen Rückgabe und AGB o.ä Dingern.. xD

Ich mein , der 940er ist schon geil , aber da ich ja das AM3 Board & DDR3 RAM nehme (den du mir empfohlen hast :] ) bietet sich der neue Phenom natürlich an..und da das hier bei mri eh noch 2-3  Wochen dauert - ist der sicherlich schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/Edit : Ne , bei der Platte bleib ich (ertmal) bei der hier :] :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gut, das ist natürlich Mist painschkes, aber da wirst du dich an Zack-Zack und nicht Alternate wenden müssen.
> 
> Heute im Zack gibts eine WD Green Caviar 1TB für 75€ sollte Interesse bestehen.



Das Problem ist nur, dass bei den Kontakt daten von Zack Zack exakt jene angegeben sind, die auch für Alternatekunden gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tochterfirma und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

echt? Das mit der Tochterfirma bestreiten doch die Moderatoren in den Kommentaren immer, sogar die Links zu Alternate werden rausgenommen. Sicher, Zack-zack.eu gehört irgendwie zu Alternate, aber man kann auch aus diversen Gründen keine 2 Bestellungen zusammenlegen. (Von Alternate und ZZ)


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

ja die wollen sich so langsam raus differenzieren. Jedoch hängen die bis jetzt noch tief drin:



			
				zack-zack schrieb:
			
		

> Anschrift
> 
> ALTERNATE Computerversand GmbH
> Philipp-Reis-Str. 9
> ...



Quelle



			
				alternate schrieb:
			
		

> Anschrift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2009)

Also...will nicht gleich wieder nen Thread dafür erstellen, hab aber ein Anliegen:
Hab ein Problem mit dem Installieren von Kaspersky interneSecurity...
Ich benutz es schon seit 2 Jahren, aber ich hab mir vor 6 Monaten nen neuen PC zueglegt...Da mein Vater nicht sofort Zeit hatte die Internet security zu kaufen, zog es sich halt hin und ich installierte das schon auf dem PC sich befindende McAffee, kostenlos für ein Paar Monate.
Wie auch bei meinen anderen PCs hatte ich immer die Probeversion komplett deinstalliert, ja es war vista, in dem fenster ''Programm deinstallieren oder ändern.'' und danach kaspersky normal installiert.
Leider funktioniert es jetzt nichtmehr, es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, es sei noch McAffee drauf, jedoch kann ich es nirgends mehr finden. hab es wie immer normal deinstalliert.

Ich hatte meinen PC überall untersucht und auch nirgends ein McAffee gefunden. weder in den programmen, noch sonst wo. die Vista suchfunktion gab auch keine ergebnisse.
Leider bin ich jetzt ohne antivirusprogramm...:S
wie kann ich das jetzt beheben? hab wirklich keine ahnung was ich noch machen soll, McAffee ist meiner ansicht nach weg, es lässt sich einfach nicht finden, jedoch sagt kaspersky was anderes.
hier nocheinmal ein screen der fehlermeldung.
mom dauert ein wenig.


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2009)

Mist, wieder doppelpost. 
Naja dann schreib ich jetzt hier die Links rein.
edit: 1ter: http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kis1l.jpg
        2ter: http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kis2l.jpg


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

Das liegt an Registry-Leichen. Einfach mit einem Tool wie CCleaner oder TuneUp '09 die Registry säubern lassen.

Solltest du wissen wie (was ich nicht annehme da du sonst wahrscheinlich selbst draufgekommen wärst), dann mach es von Hand. Die Programme machen ihre Arbeit idR gut, ich machs trotzdem lieber von Hand.

Danach sollte sich KIS problemlos installieren lassen.


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

wenn man googlet (tolle Erfindung) bekommt ganz schnell Hilfe, wie zB 
http://forum.chip.de/rund-um-software/mcaf...hen-896180.html 
oder
http://service.mcafee.com/


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

noch was anderes gefunden. McAfee scheint ja ein rechter Scheiß zu sein.

Bei Chip im Forum gefunden, Link von LoLTroll



> 1.Lade das McAfee Entfernungstool von http://service.mcafee.com/
> 2. Klicke auf Speichern und speichere die Datei in einem beliebigen Ordner auf deinem Computer.
> 3. Gehe zu dem Ordner, in dem die Datei gespeichert wurde.
> 4. Doppelklicke auf MCPR.exe.
> ...




aber ja, google hilft in solchen Fällen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2009)

Ja ich weiss immer das gute google^^, jedoch weiss ich im forum wird mir schneller geholfen und präziser...vielen dank, denn Tuneup hab ich schon, damit hat es auch nicht geklappt, ich probier jetzt einmal sofort das entfernungstool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

so mein neues PC-Setup steht soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mit 200&#8364; aus einem

C2D E6600
8800GTX
4GB  RAM 667
P5B Deluxe
420W-NT von beQuiet

ein neues System geschossen:

C2Q6700 (vllt noch ein wenig ge-OC-t) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTX260@280
P5Q Pro
8GB RAM 800
550W-NT auch von beQuiet

zusätzlich wird wohl auch ein neues Gehäuse kommen, habe mich aber noch nicht ganz entschieden ob und welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

nett nett. Die alten Teile verkauft oder wie kommt der geringe Preis zustande?


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2009)

So, hat prima geklappt...danke vielmals jetz bin ich einen teil meines frustes losgeworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nett nett. Die alten Teile verkauft oder wie kommt der geringe Preis zustande?



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 70% des Computers sind "alte" Teile, die ich von meinem Vater übernommen habe.

Ich habe bis dato gerade mal RAM und Grafikkarte gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und meine alte 8800GTX hat mir bei eBay auch noch 100&#8364; gebracht...



yves1993 schrieb:


> So, hat prima geklappt...danke vielmals jetz bin ich einen teil meines frustes losgeworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gern geschehen! Viel Spass mit Kaspersky!


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

na, das ist doch auch was. Nur findest 8GB Ram nicht n bischen viel? 4GB reichen doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du mal auf 1366 rüstest ärgerst dich nur, damals so viel ausgegeben zu haben


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, das ist doch auch was. Nur findest 8GB Ram nicht n bischen viel? 4GB reichen doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das aufrüsten wird noch ein klein wenig dauern. Und ich hab mit dem neuen ein paar Dinge vor, bei dem 8gb durchaus nützlich sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für den Notfall: bei eBay wird man den dümmsten Mist noch überteuert los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

Na, da hat mir der Chip RSS-Feed was interessantes gezwitschert!



> Eine Panne bei Microsoft hat den Veröffentlichungs-Termin für den Windows 7 Release Candidate enthüllt: Der Windows Vista Nachfolger wird ab dem 5. Mai zum Download bereitstehen.
> 
> Am Wochenende hatte Microsoft versehentlich kurzzeitig die Download-Seite für den Windows 7 RC veröffentlicht. Der eigentliche Download funktionierte zwar nicht, doch dem begleittext war zu entnehmen, dass der öffentliche Download des RC am 05.05.2009 zur Verfügung stehen wird. Ausgewählte Tester und Entwickler werden schon vorher Zugriff auf den Entwicklungs-Meilenstein haben.
> 
> Die finale Version von Windows 7 soll laut Microsoft-Angaben im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen. Einen Überblick über den aktuellen Entwicklungs-Stand bietet unsere Fotostrecke.  (cel)



Quelle


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Na dann weiss ich doch was ich mir zum neue PC mit runterlade :]_


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

was bedeutet das dann? Das ab 5.5. jeder die fertige Version testen kann, aber nur eine begrenzte Zeit oder wie?


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Hm , so hab ich das auch verstanden - naja..mal schaun :]_


----------



## Shefanix (20. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand von euch Gehäuselüfter empfehlen? 120mm, Silent und beleuchtet wenns geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Preis sollte pro Lüfter weniger als 15€ wenns geht weniger als 10€ betragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

Wenn er nicht beleuchtet sein muss ganz klar einen Scythe SFlex. Wenn er beleuchtet sein muss, dann einen Scythe BlueLED. Der beleuchtete liegt sogar unter 10&#8364;.


So am Rande: Ich hab mich jetzt doch dazu entschieden, GTA IV zu testen und habs für 30&#8364; gekauft. Mal schauen, ich installier das Spiel eben (schön mit SocialClub und dem ganzen Mist). Mal gespannt, wann und vor allem wie es laufen wird (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Shefanix (20. April 2009)

Hab mir mal den Lüfter angeschaut, der sieht nicht schlecht aus - sogar mit eigener Lüftersteuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube den werd ich mir dann 2 mal holen. 

Heute ist mein neuer RAM angekommen, hätte nicht gedacht das ich so einen großen Unterschied bemerke. Vorher 2GB NoName RAM drinne, jetzt 4GB OCZ Titanium. Als ich sonst bei WoW in Northrend oder Outlands war und dann auf den Desktop wollte durfte ich erstmal ne halbe Minute warten, weil er solange gebraucht hat zum laden. Heute eingebaut, gestartet... dacht ich mir erstmal warum schon 1,5GB belegt sind, sonst 500MB aber die Probleme sind nicht mehr da, der Übergang ist jetzt hervorragend flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA IV ist ganz gut, habs zwar nur ein paar mal auf der PS3 gespielt, aber schlecht ist es nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

naja, ich lade gerade ein Update für Windows Live runter...dann nurnoch beim Social Club anmelden (obwohl ich den Mist garnicht will...) und wahrscheinlich das Spiel patchen.

Aber mal gespannt auf das "Look&Feel"


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2009)

Auf jedenfall patchen, besonders der zweite Patch hat deutlich was an Performance gebracht, davon abgesehen dass man sowieso die neuste Version braucht wenn man es online spielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RSC und Games for Windows Live sind zwar ein bisschen nervig beim ersten mal, aber man gewöhnt sich dran ^^

Ich finds nur schade dass es das Addon "The Lost and Damned" nur für die X360 gibt, das sieht ziemlich cool aus : /


----------



## K0l0ss (20. April 2009)

Also mir hat GTA IV gefallen. Es sieht richtig gut aus und macht Spaß zu spielen. Auch wenn ich die Story ein wenig zu kurz fand.


----------



## Greeki (20. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , so hab ich das auch verstanden - naja..mal schaun :]_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ähm ja... muss grad bissl weinen

Aja und zum RC DL: die erste Welle soll angeblich nur von den Leuten gedownloaded werden können die auch die Beta gesaugt haben. Erst einige Wochen später kann dann jeder den RC testen.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

und wie wollen die testen wer die Beta hatte? Ich hab die Beta auch direkt von MS geladen, hab den Key aber nichtmehr (stört mich auch nicht sonderlich auf die Vollversion zu warten)


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ähm ja... muss grad bissl weinen



_hm?_


----------



## Greeki (20. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> und wie wollen die testen wer die Beta hatte? Ich hab die Beta auch direkt von MS geladen, hab den Key aber nichtmehr (stört mich auch nicht sonderlich auf die Vollversion zu warten)



ernsthafte Frage? Ich mein es gibt nur ca 200 Methoden die mir auf Anhieb einfallen, welche sie Nutzen ist ihr Ding.


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

Ja, durchaus ernsthafte Frage. Es haben sich tausende von Leuten die Beta geladen, von denen haben sicher schon einige (mich eingeschlossen) den PC in dieser Zeit formatiert wodruch wohl sämmtliche Win7-Daten weg sind. Du kannst mir aber sicher ein paar Methoden aufzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. April 2009)

Mal so ne kleine Frage, kann man bei Alternate / HWV schon ab 16 bestellen?


----------



## Falathrim (20. April 2009)

Klar, aber du musst dir bewusst sein, dass deine Eltern es immer stornieren können ;D


----------



## Shefanix (20. April 2009)

Darum gehts mir ja nicht, nur meine Eltern lassen sich immer so übelst viel Zeit bis sie dann mal endlich bestellen, und beim bezahlen dauerts nochmals ewig. Darum mach ich das jetzt dann selbst. Gleich sofort mal ne Bestellung über 100€ raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Klar, aber du musst dir bewusst sein, dass deine Eltern es immer stornieren können ;D


Naja, wenn man von seinem eigenen Konto abbuchen lässt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2009)

Würde mal die AGB's lesen. Da steht hundertpro volljährig drin Von daher kannst du zwar bestellen, dürftest es allerdings nicht^^


----------



## Wagga (20. April 2009)

Wenn man ein eigenes Konto hat, und Geld drauf ist, kann man doch bestellen, was man will.
Und wenn man Ü=18 ist können die sowieso eigentlich rechtlich nichts dagegen machen.

Leider sieht die Praxis meist anders aus.
Ich kenne die möglichen Druckmittel und Drohungen, also ist nicht leicht.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Greeki (21. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus ernsthafte Frage. Es haben sich tausende von Leuten die Beta geladen, von denen haben sicher schon einige (mich eingeschlossen) den PC in dieser Zeit formatiert wodruch wohl sämmtliche Win7-Daten weg sind. Du kannst mir aber sicher ein paar Methoden aufzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du hast wirklich die von der MS page geladen? Dann würd ich mal meine Mails abfragen/durchsuchen da hast du nämlich deine Antwort.


----------



## Yaggoth (21. April 2009)

Auch wenn man von seinem eigenen Konto abbuchen lässt können die Eltern einen Kauf im Nachhinein nicht genehmigen. 

Ja es gibt einen "Taschengeldparagraph" im BGB. Ja der ist auch für diesen Fall anwendbar. Nein er gilt nicht für alles was man sich kauft und unabhängig von der Höhe des Kaufpreises ^^

Also 100€ dürften abgedeckt sein, der Kauf von einem Rechner für 800€ eher nicht :-)

Desweiteren hat Klos schon auf die AGB´s hingewiesen und liegt damit vollkommen richtig. Wenn du dir allerdings sicher bist, dass deine Eltern nichts gegen den Kauf unternehmen werden, dann darfst du zwar immernoch nicht bestellen ABER da wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Richter... 

Tante Edith meint man könnte auch "beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit" googlen und stößt auf Wikipedia:

Beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit:
Beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind Minderjährige vom vollendeten 7. bis zum vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr (§ 106 BG. Die meisten Rechtsgeschäfte, die beschränkt Geschäftsfähige schließen, sind schwebend unwirksam, wenn sie nicht mit Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters (in der Regel die Eltern) geschlossen werden. Die Eltern können dem Rechtsgeschäft jedoch auch nachträglich zustimmen, d. h. genehmigen (§ 183, § 184 BG.



Vorteilhafte Rechtsgeschäfte:

Von diesem Grundsatz gibt es jedoch einige Ausnahmen. So sind z. B. Willenserklärungen, die rechtlich lediglich vorteilhaft sind(§ 107 BG , wie beispielsweise die Annahme von bestimmten Schenkungen, auch ohne Zustimmung wirksam. Minderjährige können weiterhin wirksam Geschäfte eingehen, die sie mit Mitteln bewirken, die ihnen zu diesem Zweck oder zur freien Verfügung vom gesetzlichen Vertreter oder mit dessen Zustimmung von Dritten überlassen worden sind ("Taschengeldparagraph").

Der Taschengeldparagraph  § 110:
Das Sparen des Taschengeldes ist generell erlaubt. Das BGB schreibt nicht vor, für wie viel Geld der Minderjährige einkaufen darf. Bei *teuren* Anschaffungen jedoch kann der Verkäufer die Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter verlangen oder die Eltern können das Geschäft nachträglich rückgängig machen.

Nein ein Kauf ist niemals ein NUR Vorteilhaftes Rechtsgeschäft (im juristischen Sinne), selbst wenn man einen nagelneuen Porsche GT2 für 1€ kauft... Ist zwar Geselschaftlich unlogisch, aber rechtlich geregelt.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Und du hast wirklich die von der MS page geladen? Dann würd ich mal meine Mails abfragen/durchsuchen da hast du nämlich deine Antwort.



Ja, ich habe von der MS-Seite geladen, registriert und den Key bekommen. Wie gesagt, in dieser Zeit habe ich formatiert, die Mails lagen in Thunderbird, sind also weg. (wichtige E-Mails landen eh auf ner anderen Adresse)

So, damit wären also noch 199 Möglichkeiten übrig die dir so spontan eingfallen sind. Was mach ich jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. April 2009)

Ich bin mir 100% sicher das meine Eltern nichts dagegen haben, nur es stört halt das es bei denen immer so ewig dauert :/ Bei RAM hats knapp 2 Monate gebraucht. Jetzt bin ich aber 16 und dachte mir halt das ich das nun selbst kann, weil ich viele kenne die das auch machen. Konto ist natürlich mein eigenes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher mal Eltern fragen was die genau drüber wissen.


Ach und nochwas: Bei meiner G11 ist ja oben son kleine Rad zum Drehen um lauter/leiser zu machen. Bloss geht halt beim gesamten Rechner die Lautsärke runter. Kann ich auch einstellen das nur ein Programm leiser wird? In meinem Falle wäre das dann Winamp.


----------



## Yaggoth (21. April 2009)

Na dann hast du ja kein Problem :-)

Allerdings hat es wenig bis gar nix zu sagen ob du 16 bist oder 17 oder 15... wie gepostet liegen die Geschäftsfähigkeitsgrenzen da bei 7 und 18. Aber können tust du es, gar kein Problem. Wenn keiner den I-net-shop auf dein Alter hinweist kann der ja nicht wissen wie alt du bist und wenn deine Eltern es denen nicht sagen weil sie dir den Kauf untersagen wollen... Fällt mir keiner ein, der sonst ein Interesse daran haben könnte den shop zu informieren ^^


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Welche Seite war das noch? HÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄHÄÄÄÄÄ :>


Ich mach jetzt mal beim Geburtstagsgewinnspiel von meinem Lieblingssender im Netz teil...da kann man nen i7 920 inklusive Mainboard, Festplatte mit ein paar Beigaben (9500GT, 3GB RAM, Crapgehäuse... -.-) gewinnen


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Sorry fürn Doppelpost, aber DAS HIER ist der absolute Wahnsinn! 150 Euro für den Phenom II 940 BE, unfassbar!


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

na, dann mal viel Glück. Von GTA IV bin ich reichlich entäuscht. Die Grafik...naja ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Zum Teil sieht sie sehr gut aus, aber die Bäume sind ein einziger Pixel-Matsch und so grausame Schatten hab ich wirklich noch nirgends gesehen, das ist furchtbar. Andere Details dagegen sind ganz nett, was mich aber auch furchtbar stört sind die Bewegungen, zB läuft es sich enorm schlecht. Außerdem ist die Kameraführung im Auto schrecklich, die dreht viel zu langsam mit. Man sieht nicht was sich hinter einer Kurve befindet.

Wirklich gute laufen tut es auch nicht. Es ist nicht gerade flüssig, immer ca. 18-30FPS trotz Quadcore, Grafikkarte soll bei GTA IV ja sekundär sein.

Dass ihr seht, wie die Schatten bei mir aussehen, hab ich ein Beispielbild aus dem Netz gesucht. Genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus, egal ob ich die Schatteneinstellung voll aufgedreht hab oder aus. Ich hab übrigens den Patch 1.0.3.0 schon installiert.

Hier also wie meine Schatten aussehen, Bild ist nicht von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sorry fürn Doppelpost, aber DAS HIER ist der absolute Wahnsinn! 150 Euro für den Phenom II 940 BE, unfassbar!


*hüstel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2009)

_-.-_


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

hui, das ist mal ein guter Preis!


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2009)

_Naja , ich lass meinen wieder zurückgehen wegen dem AMD3 Board & RAM und hol dann (warscheinlich) den 955er :]_


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

hehe, auch ne nette Entscheidung. Was sagt ihr zu den enorm realistischen Schatteneffekten in GTA IV?

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, ich hab gestern 1.0.3.0, also den neusten Patch installiert, aber das reicht wohl nicht. Ich muss angeblich den ersten Patch zusätzlich noch installieren, den lad ich eben runter, dann test ich es nochmal. Sollte ich dann noch das mit der Kamera in den Griff bekommen könnte es ein spaßiges Spiel werden


Edit: Klasse...jetzt läuft nix mehr. Mal gespannt, ob ich es wieder zum laufen bekomm ohne Neuinstallation.


----------



## LoLTroll (21. April 2009)

bei mir sehen die Schatten genauso aus...hab mich aber bisher eher weniger dran gestört


----------



## Hans Würstchen (21. April 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Stalker: Clear Sky gespielt? Wenn ja, wie ist es?


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

LoLTroll ich hab jetzt zum Glück die Schatten deaktiviert bekommen. Mich stört das, da spiel ich lieber ohne als mit solchen Pixel-Haufen.


----------



## Zaino (21. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe, auch ne nette Entscheidung. Was sagt ihr zu den enorm realistischen Schatteneffekten in GTA IV?
> 
> Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, ich hab gestern 1.0.3.0, also den neusten Patch installiert, aber das reicht wohl nicht. Ich muss angeblich den ersten Patch zusätzlich noch installieren, den lad ich eben runter, dann test ich es nochmal. Sollte ich dann noch das mit der Kamera in den Griff bekommen könnte es ein spaßiges Spiel werden
> 
> ...



Also mit patch 1.3 kann man doch die Schatten auf "sehr hoch" und Schattendichte auf 16 stellen, dann sieht es eigentlich ganz gut aus vor dem patch sah es noch total kacke aus, doch mit den neuen
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten läufts auch besser.


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Ich les mich grade ins Thema WaKü ein...gibt da nen tollen Guide im PCGHX-Forum...

Mein nächster Rechner wird wohl eine verpasst bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find das Zeug einfach zu geil...vllt werd ich sogar Kabel sleeven usw...n richtiger eigener Casemod...muss aber dann wegen meiner Zitterfinger mal zum Arzt xD


----------



## LoLTroll (21. April 2009)

du kannst auch gleich zu Öl wechseln...bessere Kühlleistung.

Besonders wenn man in nen Kühlschrank 2 Löcher haut und als Kühlkörper für die Flüssigkeit nutzt...


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Öl sieht aber gelinde gesagt scheiße aus, gerade in durchsichtigen Schläuchen. Und die Kühlleistung von Wasser reicht wirklich mehr als aus. Mir geht es unter anderem auch um den Stylefaktor...ich denk ich werd mir ein großes Case holen und das dann mit ggroßen Fenster etc. modden...und da will ich irgendwie keine Titanen von Kühlern drinhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, mal schauen wies wird


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

naja, dass du reines Wasser verwenden wirst bezweifel ich. In der Regel gibt es eine Spezialflüssigkeit, die dem PC nicht schadet sollte sie auslaufen. Da wäre mir dann erheblich wohler.

Ich sollte jetzt mal den PC ausschalten und abstecken, wir hatten es ja erst vor wenigen Tagen übers Thema Gewitter+PC.


----------



## Wagga (21. April 2009)

Wenn es finaziell möglich ist wird mein nächster auch ne H²0-Kühlung haben.
Einfach nur bombenmäßige Kühlung, geiles übertakten garantiert!
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## LoLTroll (21. April 2009)

Ihr habt Gewitter? Oo bei uns sind noch fast 30°C und wolkenlos


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

@Sebi:



> 1.5 Die Füllung
> .
> "Wasserkühlung" sagt es bereits - für die Füllung kommt in erster Linie Wasser zum Einsatz. Aus gründen der Reinheit und Leitfähigkeit nimmt man handelsübliches entionisiertes/entmineralisiertes Wasser, das in Super- und Baumärkten als "destilliertes Wasser" vermarktet wird. Echtes (bi)destilliertes Wasser ist natürlich auch möglich, bietet aber keinerlei Vorteile (siehe 1.7)
> Aufgrund der geringen Viskosität und hohen Wärmekapazität (und Ungiftigkeit und Verfügbarkeit und Preis und Dampfdruck und ....) ist Wasser schlichtweg das optimale Kühlmedium im PC-typischen Temperaturbereich. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit spielt übrigens keine Rolle: Das Wasser fließt wesentlich schneller, als es je leiten könnte.
> ...


Aus DEM hier.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

ah okay, bin es nur überflogen, aber destilliertes Wasser leitet ja eh keinen/kaum Strom.


Zurück zu GTA IV: Nach ca. 2h einstellen, patchen, wieder einstellen, bei diversen Diensten anmelden etc läuft GTA IV endlich, und zwar ordentlich. Bei der Grafik kann ich alles auf max. drehen, Fahrzeugdichte auf 22% (bei mehr finde ich es unangenehm zu fahren). Performance ist okay, es läuft sehr flüssig und es gibt so gut wie keine Ruckler, Ladezeiten sind absolut im Rahmen und das bei ca. 50-60% CPU-Last. Vom Grafikspeicher werden nur 1,2GB erkannt, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal solang es gut läuft. Bisher macht das Spiel echt Spaß, anfangs fand ich es aber wahnsinnig frustend, dass ich so viel patchen musste und mich bei diversen Diensten anmelden.


----------



## Wagga (21. April 2009)

ich hatte von einem Freund seine externe HDD zum Testen, weil von dem der PC kaputt ist habe die Paritioniert und getestet, nun habe ich die Toshibasoftware draufgelassen, bzw.
es abgetrennt: Parition 0: Toshiba 1,6 GB I 465 GB Musik  I Rest Filme

Nun habe ich über google nichts gefunden.
Muss die McAfee 30 Tage Trial + ToshibaHandbuch sowie die Festplatte im Urzustand sein, wegen evtl.
Garantie oder darf man diese eher sinnlose Software löschen?
Sind immerhin 1,6 GB.
Ich bin mir da unsicher.
Toshiba könnte theoretisch drauf bestehen, das die HDD bei Einsendung, sollte es zu einer kommen,
das die Hd nur eine Parition hat und die McAfee noch drauf ist.
es geht mir alleinig um die Garantie?
Bei Änderung/Löschung weg oder noch da?
@Asoriel, also lohnt sich GTA IV?
Ich ringe ja immer noch mit mir ob ich es kaufen soll?
Wegen den Problemen vorallem von denen ich hörte?
Was ich nicht leiden kann ist 50 € ausgeben für ein Game was dann nicht geht.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

naja, ich hab es auf meinem kleinen PC noch nicht getestet. Dein Q6700 sollte gut zurecht kommen, deine Grafikkarte auch. 50&#8364; würde ich aber nicht bezahlen, bei Amazon hab ich es für 30&#8364; gekauft. 
Nachdem es anständig läuft (mit ATI-Karte!) macht es auch richtig Spaß, auch wenn es ein paar kleine Fehler gibt. Man merkt aber bei einigen Sachen die Liebe zum Detail.

Ich werde es noch auf meinem kleinen PC testen und Bescheid geben, Installation dürfte gleich fertig sein, jetzt wieß ich ja wie es mit dem patchen geht

Und dass die Garantie flören geht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bzw. da bin ich mir sogar ganz sicher. McAfee ist ein furchtbares Programm, das bekommt man so einfach nichtmehr von der Platte wenn es einmal installiert ist. Also ich bin der Meinung, dass du die Daten löschen kannst. Immerhin wird für den Speicher bezahlt, dann kannst du wohl auch damit machen was du willst ohne die Garantie zu verlieren (softwaretechnisch, aufschrauben etc. ist eh klar)


Was mich auch furchtbar stört: Ich bekomm einfach kein AA hin und die Kanten sehen furchtbar aus trotz nativer Auflösung. Selbst mit Treibereinstellungen kann ich es nicht erzwingen, da muss ich mich nochmal ein wenig schlau machen ob es nicht doch irgendwie geht. Mal sehen, wenn das noch gehen würde, wäre ich (fast) komplett zufrieden.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Also ich finde GTA 4 hat sich von den Spielen die in letzter Zeit gekauft hab (Crysis Warhead, Mirror's Edge, Far Cry 2) am meissten gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis auf die Schatten sieht es toll aus und man hat es nicht schon nach 3 Tagen durch, wie z.B bei Mirror's Edge und Crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meissten Probleme sind dank der 3 Patches Vergangenheit, wobei ich nicht aus Sicht eines ATI-Karten Users sprechen kann (und mit denen gabs ja am Anfang heftige Probleme) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da wird Asoriel ja sicher noch berichten können (du hattest doch ne ATI, oder?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

Die Schatten sehen bei mir jetzt echt gut aus! Ich hab bei 4Players der Reihe nach Patch 1-3 geladen und installiert, ich habe eine Option, dass ich sie auf Sehr Hoch stellen kann, dann sehen sie wie gesagt recht gut aus.

Wenn du die Option nicht wählen kannst, dann häng einfach -norestrictions ans Ziel der Verknüpfung an. Dann musst du aber zuerst SocialClub starten und einloggen, dann erst GTA IV starten, also nicht über den Launcher, sonst gehts nicht.

Edit: Ja, ich benutze zZ ausschließlich ATI-Karten, auch im Arbeits-PC (nicht von mir gewählt). Mit der HD4870x2 läuft es sehr gut, ich installier eben noch die Patches auf dem anderen PC, dann berichte ich von dem E2200+HD4830, sollte in 15Min da sein


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Wundert mich dass die Schatten bei dir gut aussehen, ich hör eigentlich nur schlechtes über die und sehs ja auch selber : Egal auf welchen Einstellungen, ich hab selten so körnige und unrealistische Schatten gesehen. 
Aber auch gut, wenns mal bei jemand gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht wird meine nächste Karte auch mal wieder ne ATI... Aber vor DX11 tuts mir erstmal die, die ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

ich poste dir nachher mal ein Bild. Wie gesagt, der Reihe nach die Patches, dann die Schatten auf die höchstmögliche Einstellung gestellt.

Edit: So, das Spiel läuft auch auf dem anderen PC und jetzt bin ich echt überrascht! Da steckt ein E2200 auf 2,5Ghz, 2GB Ram und eine HD4830 drin, und das Spiel läuft mit recht hohen Einstellungen sehr flüssig! 25-35 Bilder pro Sekunde! Hier sind aber die Schatten auch ein wenig gröber, aber _viel_ besser als am Anfang. Im Screenshot siehst du sowohl die Einstellungen auf denen es super läuft als auch die Schatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Ich kann leider atm kein Bild posten, da meine GTA 4 DVDs mal wieder bei einem Kumpel sind...
Sieht aber ungefähr so aus bei mir (mal kurz aus dem computerbase.com Forum geklaut):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der X360 sieht das deutlich besser aus, ich wüsste gern was sich Rockstar dabei gedacht hat (und auch dabei, die Exklusivrechte für die Addons an Microsoft für die X360 zu verkaufen)...


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

siehe oben, bei mir siehts auch besser aus!


----------



## Wagga (21. April 2009)

Ist die erste externe Hd die schon software drauf hatte, ich hatte mich gewundert.
Ok ich kaufte die letzte 2005, aber ich war mir einfach nicht sicher.
Hatte deswegen sicherheitshalber es auf einer 1,6 GB Partition draufgelassen.
weil es ja nicht meine ist.
Ok, ich werde Bescheid geben das man es löschen könnte, aber ist nicht meine Entscheidung.
Wäre es meine, wäre es sowieso geflogen.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Ja, das sieht doch ziemlich besser aus bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich die DVDs mal wieder zurück hab werd ich auch nochmal ein bisschen an den Schatteneinstellungen rumstellen, vielleicht krieg ichs bei mir ja auch noch halbswegs akzeptabel hin...^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

hehe, ich hab meinen Lieblingssender gefunden: Vladivostok! Ich sag nur "eins zwei drei, chicki chicki schweinchen eins zwei drei" hehe


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem die Werbungen im Radio sind immer sehr gelungen ^^
Ich sage nur "America's next top whore", da läuft auch laufend Werbung dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

ja, mit ein klein wenig Englischkentnissen gibt es schon den ein oder anderen Moment, in dem man schmunzeln muss wenn die was im Radio reden


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2009)

Das ist aber absolut typisch GTA

Ich erinner mich noch bei GTA SA an Sachen wie "Kilimindscharo..." usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

am besten gefiel mir in SA der Witz in der ersten Stadt wo man Songtexte für OG Loc klauen muss. Da sitzt so ein Heini auf der Couch und schimpft über Driver3 und Reflections


----------



## Gnolius (21. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs , 

Hab grad mal ne Frage bezüglich GTA IV , könnt ich mir beantworten ob ich das flüssig Spielen kann mit meinem System unten in der Sig.


6400+ @ 3.2 Ghz

Hd 4850 1Gb

4 Gb Ram

Vista 32 bit


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Einfache Antwort : Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich nur warum du bei 4 GB RAM und 1 GB VRAM Vista 32 hast....


----------



## Gnolius (21. April 2009)

Ok , weil ich immer negatives gehört habe. danke.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Ja, vor dem 2. Patch lief es auch selbst auf Highend PCs alles andre als ideal - jetzt läuft es aber auf meinem (durchaus nichtmehr taufrischem - siehe Sig) PC auf fast maximalen Einstellungen relativ flüsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

kann ich bestätigen, da hab ich mich doch arg gewundert. Selbst auf einem alten E2200 und ner HD4830 (Grafik ist wohl weniger relevant) läuft es recht ordentlich.

Gnolius mit deinem System solltest du wirklich garkeine Probleme haben. Installier aber zuerst Patch 1-3, sonst kannst es vergessen.

Bei uns in der Firma werden alte PCs verkauft. 40GB HDD, P4 mit 2Ghz, 512MB Ram, das ganze für 40&#8364;. Das beste daran ist aber, dass man noch WinXP Prof.-Lizenz dazu bekommt. So einen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich kaufen, 40&#8364; für eine Lizenz sind mehr als günstig.


Edit: NEIN DAS GIBTS DOCH NICHT!! Meine Gebete wurden erhört! Man kann diese Buffed-"Link auch wirklich geklickt bla"-Funktion endlich abstellen! Wenn man einen Link anklickt einfach unten ein Häckchen setzen dann ist der Mist weg! Danke!


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2009)

_Stimmt , gut so 


/Edit : Grr..ich warte Sehnsüchtig.. °_°  Klick mich!  

_


----------



## LoLTroll (22. April 2009)

abend...

so nen Mist.

Warum zum Teufel nimmt Windows Mail nur das amerikanische Tastaturlayout an?

Meine Tastatur hat das dt Layout und in Vista ist nichts gegenteiliges eingestellt. Auch habe ich das Problem in keinem anderen Programm -.-

Bin dann mal nach ner Lösung googlen


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Gibt es sowas wie Vistamizer auch für Mac, habe bis jetzt RocketDock, aber ist nicht so das Wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Du willst echt das schicke OS X in das weniger gut aussehende Vista verwandeln? Bist du des Wahns? Und wofür brauchst du RocketDock? Exakt die Funktion hast du doch in OS X schon.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Ups, also ich mein das anders rum, also das , wenn.. ich hab halt Vista und möchte Mac haben, so wie Vistamizer es gibt, nur halt als . Macmizer?

PS: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...Edition/331680/?

Wird immer billiger.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Klar gibts das. Flyakite zum Beispiel.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Klar gibts das. Flyakite zum Beispiel.




Wenn man aber die Kommentare so liest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

naja, hab nur eben gegoogled und mich ehrlich gesagt nicht näher damit beschäftigt.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Oder für Vista gibts was das sich "Vista OS X" nennt, hatte ich mal ne Weile drauf... und ein paar Stunden damit zu tun es wieder runterzukriegen, selbst ne Systemwiederherstellung hat den Startupscreen nicht wieder auf Standart gesetzt...
War ein Spaß für sich sag ich dir.


----------



## Wagga (22. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, da hab ich mich doch arg gewundert. Selbst auf einem alten E2200 und ner HD4830 (Grafik ist wohl weniger relevant) läuft es recht ordentlich.
> 
> Gnolius mit deinem System solltest du wirklich garkeine Probleme haben. Installier aber zuerst Patch 1-3, sonst kannst es vergessen.
> 
> ...


allein die lizenz ist soviel wert, absoluter kauftipp.
Nimm dir gleich 2.


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

hey leute!
über meine freunde bin ich zum mmorpg age of conan gestoßen. Ich durfte ihnen desöfteren mal über die schulter sehen und auch das eine oder andere mal selbst and anlegen.
was soll ich sagen ich war sofort begeistert
da ich nun nicht den "plan" von computern habe hoffe ich nun auf euch.
ich würde dieses spiel gerne mit den höchsten grafikeinstellungen auf dx10 ohne großartige ruckler spielen können und da ich keinen spielerpc besitze jedoch der meinung bin in zukunft einen solchen öfters mal gebrauchen zu werden würde ich direkt gerne etwas "zukunftssicheres" holen. 
ich weiß das dass bei der technik und besonders bei pc's nicht wirklich zu erreichen ist jedoch möchte ich damit eine investition für die nächsten paar jahre tätigen.
als kleines extra würde ich eigentlich auch gerne meinen 40 " full hd fernseher als monitor benutzen auch wenn das nicht unbedingt sein müsste.
deswegen würde ich nun gerne wissen wieviel mich das ca. kosten würde.

mfg [:


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Das mit den 40" Full-HD Monitor ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Weil ich glaube nicht das es überhaupt ne Maschine gibt die da alles flüssig darstellt. 

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

mach ich, ich kauf gleich 2. Mehr ist leider nicht erlaubt Eine XP Pro. Lizenz kostet 130€, und die bekomm ich für 40€ und noch nen Rechner dazu


An euch zwei Win-Modder: Das _Schlimmste was man überhaupt nur machen kann, dürfte der Startup/Logon-Screen sein. Allgemein sind die Bricopacks tiefe Systemeingriffe, aber die Startscreens sind die Krönung. In der Zeit, die man für das loswerden benötigt, kann man auch eben Backups machen und das System neu aufsetzen, davon rate ich ausdrücklich ab! Vor allem bremst der ganze Mist wie Sau!
Mir gings auch schon so Windows ein wenig zu ändern, aber das macht alles nur langsam. Und Vista sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Bei XP nervt die Optik, aber ihr seid doch eh meistens in Spielen, da sieht man es eh nicht.
Wenn ihr modden müsst, dann am besten mit WindowBlinds. Das braucht auch Ressourcen, aber man kann es wenigstens wieder gescheit entfernen._


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


 so als obergrenze hatte ich so um die 2000.- € gesetzt jedoch sage ich nicht nein dazu wenn für 100€ mehr eine erhebliche leistungssteigerung da ist
danke für dich schnelle antwort und das mit dem fernseher habe ich mir fast gedacht, schade aber wie gesagt unbedingt nötig wäre es sowieso nicht

mfg


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Okay, mit 2000€ +- 100 lässt sich was anfangen, ich such mal ebend was raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Das heißt "eben" und nicht "ebend" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 40" und AoC flüssig, naja das geht gut. Das ist auch "nur" die normale Full-HD Auflösung von 1920x1080. Das geht schon. Ich stell mal _eben_(!) was zusammen und editier es dann rein.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das mit den 40" Full-HD Monitor ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Weil ich glaube nicht das es überhaupt ne Maschine gibt die da alles flüssig darstellt.
> Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


Och naja, mit ner ordentlichen DualGPU-Karte und nem netten Quad sollte das schon gut gehen, nicht nur bei AoC.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Es könnte ruckeln wenn es große Schlachten geben wird in AOC, mit bis zu 100 Mann, aber da müssten schon zwei 2x Grafikkarten im PC sein glaube ich.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

So hier mal meins: 
*Klick* 
                                   _________
                                                         2.112,40 &#8364;


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Bluray Laufwerk und die RAM kostet ja übel viel Oo


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

So am Rande: Seite 100 /cheer ^^
Und der RAM ist wirklich n bisschen teuer, ich vermute mal den kriegt man bei Alternate billiger...
Ich meine ich hab da mal was gesehen, bin nur leider gerade im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Hmm seite 199 grade erreicht *hust*

Jo Blue-Ray und RAM sind teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Welche Vorteile hat Bluray beim spielen?

Ich weiß ja net, Blu-ray hat sich zurzeit als schlechtestes durchgesetzt von dem ganzen Kram da.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Blue-Ray hat sich durchgesetzt, und zwar gegen die HD-DVD. Blue-Ray hat den Vorteil das dort VIEL(!) größere Speichermengen zu Verfügung steht und Blue-Ray-Filme eine deutlich bessere Qualität aufweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

einen PC für 2.000&#8364; und mehr halte ich für übertrieben. Lieber sparst du dir 500&#8364; und rüstest in 1-2 Jahren nach, dann bist du wieder auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Mit einem PC für 1.500&#8364; und später nachrüsten hast du definitv länger Freude!

Hier mein PC:

Intel Core i7 920 Boxed

Scythe Mugen 2

Asus P6T

Kingston HyperX 6GB Tri-Kit PC1600 CL8

Antec Twelve Hundred

LG BluRay Laufwerk

Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB

Enermax Pro82+ 625Watt

EVGA GTX285 SuperClocked

Sicher, der PC von Shefanix hat mehr Leistung, aber der hier kostet 600&#8364; weniger und ist aktuellste Technik. Dadurch bleibt eben noch Geld über für eine spätere Aufrüstung, was in meinen Augen deutlich mehr Sinn macht.

Edit: Hehe, Shefanix hat das selbe Mainboard und den selben Ram ausgesucht


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

achja was ich vergessen habe zu sagen
wie bereits erwähnt kenne ich mich in sachen technik nicht so toll aus und freunde und verwandte will ich deswegen nicht unbedingt belasten
kann man die sich schon fertigestellt zu sich liefern lassen :?

mfg


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Die DVD kosten aber sehr viel und halten nicht lange.

EDIT: Ja, der Zusammenbau kostet 20 Euro.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm seite 199 grade erreicht *hust*


Seltsam, bei mir sinds 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube aber auch nicht wirklich dass Bluray der DvD vorerst wirklich Konkurzenz macht, die Blurays sollen ziemlich empfindlich sein und bei jedem Mist kaputt gehen...
Einbauen würd ichs trotzdem, ist zukunftssicherer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Ja du kannst dir den Rechner für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen.

Andere Frage, hast du ein 64Bit-Betriebssystem daheim? Sonst müsste ich da noch was umändern, weil dann noch Vista dazukommen würde.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Bei dir sind es 100 Seiten, weil du in den Einstellungen mehr Beiträge/Seite eingestellt hast.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Achja, da war ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

überlest nur alle meinen PC... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> überlest nur alle meinen PC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

nein, ich besitze kein 64 bit system bei mir zu hause
Asoriel ich zumindest habe ihn nicht überlesen und ich bin zur zeit auch dabei mir diesen anzugucken :x
übrigens stimmt es schon das späteres aufrüsten warscheinlich besser ist wobei ich nun aber nicht weiß in wiefern das nun auf kosten der grafik ect geht 

mfg


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Ach Sebi, ich hab deinen Rechner ohne dein Kommentar echt nicht bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So gehts natürlich auch *g*

Den Mugen2 wollte ich auch erst nehmen, aber habs wohl übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich glaub den selben RAM haben wir nur weils es kein anderes 6GB-Kit gab, oder? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

so, hier nochmal im Warenkorb: Klick

Zusammenbau würde nochmal 20&#8364; kosten und Vista ca. 80&#8364;, also nochmal 100&#8364; dazurechnen.

Wie gesagt, der hat nicht ganz soviel Power, aber reicht, um alles, wirklich alles auf max. Details zu spielen. Außerdem sparts einiges und man kann eben bei Bedarf nachrüsten (was so schnell nicht passieren wird).

Edit: Doch klar, es gibt sogar recht viele 6GB-Kits. Das ist aber das einzige mit vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit/Latenz-Relation.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Ende des Jahres kann ich mir auch endlich sone Höllenmaschine leisten, samt 3 TFT's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schön wenn man Arbeit hat, aber alles für sich behalten kann *g*

Edit: Dann bin ich blind, ich seh da echt nur eins <.<


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

so, hier nochmal mit Zusammenbau und Betriebssystem: Klick

Such mal nach 6GB Kit, dann findest eine ganze Seite voll.

Für 3TFTs brauchst eine TripleHead2Go, dan kann ich dir dann helfen


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schön wenn man Arbeit hat, aber alles für sich behalten kann *g*



indeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Was willst du mir denn bei TripleHead2Go helfen, dachte einfach anschliessen und in den Treiber-Settings einstellen oder?

Jetzt hab ich die RAM's auch gefunden °_°


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Ich würde auch den i7 920 einbauen lieber, den kann man ja auch locker auf 3 Ghz takten, wenn es denn nötig wäre. Und das sind immerhin 300 Euro Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

bei dem von Shefanix muss man eigentlich 2.200&#8364; rechnen, da Zusammenbau+OS fehlt


Edit: Lykono mach dir wegen der Grafik keine Gedanken. Die GTX285 (Superclocked sogar) hat so verdammt viel Power, dass du Age of Conan mit Framerates jenseits von Gut und Böse spielen kannst. Bei dem PC gibts keine Kompromisse, der kennt nur das: Grafik auf max. stellen und flüssig spielen!

Edit: Ja genau, nur einstecken und einstellen Aber bei eventuellen Problemen meinte ich.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Ich geh immer davon aus, das man selbst zusammenbaut und ein 64Bit-OS hat, glaube das sollte ich mal ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Zum Thema CPU: Den Core i7 920 kann man durch OC weit über die Standartleistung des 940 bringen (welcher natürlich noch höher geht). Prinzipiell haben die CPUs aber so viel Power, dass OC garnicht nötig ist.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Was ich mich frage: Kommen Ende des Jahres noch neue CPU's auf den Markt? Neue Grafikkarten stehen ja fest.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Ja, im dritten Quartal wohl : der i5, der wird aber schwächer als der i7 sein.
Wenn die neuen DX11 Grakas kommen werd ich mir auch mal was nettes mit dem i7 bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Schade, hab auf was stärkeres als den i7 gehofft, aber werd mir warscheinlich eh einen AMD kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

ja. Intel bringt Anfang 2010 den 32nm-Clarkdale raus.

Der soll wohl schneller als die Core i7 (920-965) sein.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Ja, ich hätte auch gern was besseres als den i7 als was schlechteres...
Aber vielleicht ist bis dahin ja auch wieder was neues angekündigt, i9 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Können die neuen AMDs eigentlich mit dem i7 mithalten?

Edit: Der Clarkdale war doch der i5, oder? Ich mein ich hab was vom 3. Quartal 09 gelesen, aber vll verwechsel ich das mit DX11.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Hmm Anfang 2010, mal schauen wie es bei mir dann ausschaut. Fands bloss lustig als ich meinen Eltern gesagt hab ich kauf mir nen neuen Rechner, die haben vielleicht mal geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den ja erst seit Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

nein, können sie nicht. Der aktuelle Phenom II X4 940 hat minimal weniger Leistung als ein Intel Core2Quad Q9550.


Sind nicht Lynnfield die Core i5?


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Also 2 neue CPUs? Wie heissen die, die stärker sind als der i7 denn dann?

Stimmt, i5 war Lynnfield.

Edit: Clarkdale geht ja auch auf 1156... war 1366 nur für ne Eintagsfliege? oO


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Core i5 heißt intern Lynnfield. Die Clarkdales haben in etwa die Leistung eines Core i7, vielleicht ein bischen schneller. Die Revolution liegt aber eben in den 32nm bzw. der in die CPU integrierten Grafiklösung.

Ursprünglich war noch der 45nm Havendale geplant, der wird aber durch den Clarkdale ersetzt. Das ganze heißt dann Westmere (so wie Nehalem die Core i7 bezeichnet, die CPUs selbst heißen aber Bloomfield).

Der Core i5 kommt auf dem Sockel 1156, also nicht kompatibel mit dem Core i7, und ebenfalls in 32nm. Die Core i5 sind in der Mittelklasse angesiedelt, Core i7 Oberklasse. Unterklasse wird AMD überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Aber wenn der Clarkdale auf den 1156 Socket kommt ist ja das wieder Oberklasse, oder nicht?
Naja, mal schaun was Havendale/Auburndale so bringt.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Menno, ich will(!) AMD haben. Hatte ich noch nie. Möchte aber gern mal ein Modell was Intel's Top-CPU abhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (22. April 2009)

Dann musst du wohl noch ein bisschen warten.. im Moment ist Intel einfach das Non-Plus-Ultra.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

das wirst nicht bekommen Shefanix

EspCap der LGA1156 ist in der Mittelklasse angesiedelt, 1366 ist HighEnd.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Warum Sebi? Glaubst du AMD wird nie an Intel vorbeiziehen? War doch schonmal so vor den C2D.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

naja vielleicht irgendwann mal. Aber schau dir mal die News an. Bei Intel wird schon an 8Cores für Heim-PCs gewerkelt, man bringt in absehbarer Zeit 32nm-CPUs auf den Markt (was ein wirklich riesiger Schritt ist!) und hat mit dem Core i7 schlichtweg eine gigantisch gute Architektur, die noch verdammt viel Potential hat. So schnell wird AMD da nicht vorbeiziehen können. Bei AMD liest man lediglich vom Phenom II X4 955


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> EspCap der LGA1156 ist in der Mittelklasse angesiedelt, 1366 ist HighEnd.


Trotz integrierter Grafiklösung und 32nm ? Aber auch gut, bis die DX11 Grakas kommen die ich möchte gibts für den 1366 Socket vielleicht auch schon ne neue CPU, zumindest ne Ankündigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Octocore? Need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich noch gar nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Vielleicht sind die AMD Entwickler einfach nur untergetaucht, und sind fast mit der Entwicklung eine Octocore CPU fertig. Dann kommen sie wieder in die Öffentlichkeit und ZACK! AMD hat den besten CPU auf dem Markt den es gibt. 

Octa oder Octo? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Richtig, trotz 32nm und integrierter Grafiklösung. Die pure Rechenpower eines Core i7 wird der Core i5 nicht erreichen.

Wenn, dann werden die Westmere für 1366 interessant, die sollen mit bis zu 8 Kernen kommen. Wirklich arg viel weiß ich darüber aber auch nicht, da müsstest du dich selbst mal schlau machen.


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

hi, ich bin es nochmal
also ich denke mal ich werde mich für die variante von Asoriel entscheiden man muss ja nicht immer gleich komplett aus den vollen schöpfen :x

naja wie dem auch sei, ich werde das ganze natürlich noch überschlafen
jedoch gefällt mir die außenhülle nicht so optisches ist halt immer geschmacksache der hier würde mir besser gefallen. 
würden da auch alle bauteile ihren platz drinen finden? und was sagt ihr zu dem vorgeschlagenen kühler ist dieser auch leise:? oder muss ich angst haben das es sich bei mir wie auf einem flughafen anhört

Edit:
hab den link nochmal neu reinkopiert müsste jetzt stimmen falls nicht habe ich hier ja mal die angaben drunter kopiert

NZXT Zero2 - Crafted Series, ATX, ohne netzteil

Merkmale                                                      Abmessungen               532 x 211 x 536mm 
                                               Bauform               ATX / Midi-Tower                                                Blenden               V 1.6                                                
Display               Nein                                                
Einbauschächte 3,50"               2 x Außen 6 x Innen                                                
Einbauschächte 5,25"               5 x Außen 
                                               Farbe               schwarz                                                
LED               Power, HDD                                                
Gehäuselüfter hinten               2 x 12cm                                                
Gehäuselüfter oben               1 x 8cm (optional)                                                
Gehäuselüfter Seitenteil               4 x 12cm (optional)                                                
Gehäuselüfter vorn               1 x 12cm                                                
Prüfungen               TÜV, CE                                                Schalter               Power, Reset


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Der Lüfter ist Leise. Was meinst du mit Außenhülle? Da ist nur nen Laufwerk verlinkt.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Von dem Lüfter wirst du garnix hören.

Und in das Gehäuse das du gelinkt hast wird es 100% nicht gehen. Du hast nämlich ein Diskettenlaufwerk verlinkt, da passt das nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal geht das aber in die meisten rein. Ich würde einen Tower nehmen, da hast du mehr Platz, ansonsten muss es ATX-Format haben.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Wenn die Octos für den 1366 kommen, umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. April 2009)

Octa - mit a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gibt es bereits von AMD und Intel, aber nur im Server-Bereich.

Bin weg für heut, das mit dem Gehäuse bekommt ihr auch ohne mich hin.

Aber denkt an den Mugen, der ist nicht klein!


----------



## aseari (22. April 2009)

Wieso kann man denn nicht einfach ne Server-CPU in einen Desktop-PC stecken?


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

@ Lykono: Sag mal Namen des Gehäuses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Lykono: Sag mal Namen des Gehäuses
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 habs oben eben reineditiert [:


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Der Link führt zu nem Laufwerk, und bei den Angaben steht der Name nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber soweit ich weis sind Server CPUs meist wärmer, haben größeren Cache und schaffen mehr Prozesse gleichzeitig. Klingt soweit gut, aber anscheinend sollen sie bei Spielen einfach weniger Leistung bringen, sind ja auch nicht dafür gebaut. Warum genau kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Lykono (22. April 2009)

NZXT Zero2 - Crafted Series, ATX, ohne netzteil

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Trotz integrierter Grafiklösung und 32nm ? Aber auch gut, bis die DX11 Grakas kommen die ich möchte gibts für den 1366 Socket vielleicht auch schon ne neue CPU, zumindest ne Ankündigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Lynnfield (CoreI5) wird im Gegensatz zum CoreI7 um folgende zwei Komponenten beschnitten. Quickpath wird durch Direct Media Interconnect (kurz DMI) ersetzt. DMI verbindet schon heute bereits North- und Southbridge auf aktuellen Chipsätzen für Yorkfield, Wolfdale, Penryn usw.

Desweiteren wird der Triple-Channel wegfallen. Im Endeffekt zwei Kriterien, die für den normalen Anwender zuhause völlig ohne Belang sind. Quickpath ist hier weit davon entfernt, auch nur annährend in seiner Bandbreite genutzt zu werden und Triple-Channel bringt meistens so gut wie garnichts, in Anwendungen wie Spielen oder eben normale Software, die man so im Alltag antrifft.

Deswegen denke ich, daß Lynnfield in vielerlei Hinsicht eine mit dem CoreI7 vergleichbare Performace an den Tag legen wird, sofern die restlichen Eckdaten vergleichbare Werte aufweisen.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2009)

Zu dem Gehäuse: Wers mag... ich modde lieber selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (23. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja vielleicht irgendwann mal. Aber schau dir mal die News an. Bei Intel wird schon an 8Cores für Heim-PCs gewerkelt, man bringt in absehbarer Zeit 32nm-CPUs auf den Markt (was ein wirklich riesiger Schritt ist!) und hat mit dem Core i7 schlichtweg eine gigantisch gute Architektur, die noch verdammt viel Potential hat. So schnell wird AMD da nicht vorbeiziehen können. Bei AMD liest man lediglich vom Phenom II X4 955




nur weil du nichts liest, heißt das noch lang nichts das AMD schläft.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/AMD-Neue-Se...-/zoom/136578/1

Ein wirklich riesiger Schritt sind die next Gen CPUs die nicht auf Silizium basieren.


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2009)

_*freu* 

 Klick mich! 

----

 Klick mich auch! 


_


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bin Intel-Fan, AMD kauf ich nur wenn sie mal wirklich was revolutionäres haben ^^
@Greeki, aus was sind die dann? Und gibts überhaupt einen Grund, kein Silizium mehr zu verwenden?


----------



## Kaldreth (23. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*freu*
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...



Und Sticky schon überarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> nur weil du nichts liest, heißt das noch lang nichts das AMD schläft.
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/AMD-Neue-Se...-/zoom/136578/1




Guck halt mal auf das Datum von der News.


----------



## Greeki (23. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Guck halt mal auf das Datum von der News.



Soll ich dir ältere mit eben veralteten Roadmaps (wo das selbe auftaucht) verlinken? Die beiden sind in der Entwicklung fast immer gleichauf, technologisch hat sogar teilweise AMD das Näschen vorne weil sie eben Bündnisse schließen, was Intel eher nicht so oft macht.

@ EscCap: Guter Artikel ist zum Beispiel dieser hier: http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/prozes...eltransistoren/
Gibt aber ewig viele Artikel darüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dir ist bewusst das AMD die ersten waren die 64 Bit Prozessoren hatten?


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

Mag sein, aber aktuell haben sie nichts fantastisch neues das Intel nicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein Mousepad vorschlagen? So maximal 15 - 20&#8364; ? ^^


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Für 28 Euro ohne Versandkosten das hier :

http://www.amazon.de/Razer-RZ02-00030101-R...1960&sr=8-5

oder für 17 Euro glaub mit Versandkosten

http://www.amazon.de/Everglide-EG01-01E012...1960&sr=8-1


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Ich hätte erwähnen sollen das ich bei HWV bestelle. Zusammen mit dem hier:

*Klick* und dem hier *Klick*

Im Moment habe ich das Mousepad im Warenkorb: *Klick*


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Dann würde ich mal sagen passend dazu:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3VyDyH-12Sz...01&agid=766


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und Sticky schon überarbeitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_
Mach ich nachher, wollte erstmal wissen ob sie wirklich überall auftauchen :]_


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich fürchte dass es das nicht gibt, ich frage trotzdem mal : Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das iPhone SDK - Tool auf Windows laufen zu lassen? Oder ein anderes, vergleichbares Tool?
Find ich irgendwie ziemlich schade dass Apple das nur für den Mac anbietet...


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Ist die Grafikkarte: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...Edition/331680/?

Länger als die 9800GT von XFX?


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ja, ist länger.

Von der eXactMat rate ich ab. Schlechte Qualität, was ich leider aber auch jetzt erst nach einem halben Jahr Nutzung zu spüren bekomme.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Hab ich gelesen als du das hier schonmal geschrieben hattest. Darum hab ich auch garnicht erst daran gedacht die zu kaufen. Denke es wird das SteelPad 4D. Die Tests dazu sind gut ausgefallen, und man kann es auch abwaschen. Ne Tüte Gummibärchen liegt außerdem auch dabei *g*


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, ist länger.
> 
> Von der eXactMat rate ich ab. Schlechte Qualität, was ich leider aber auch jetzt erst nach einem halben Jahr Nutzung zu spüren bekomme.




Kann ich leider nicht zustimmen. Besitze es jetzt schon seit 1-2 Jahren und ist einfach das beste Mousepad was ich bis jetzt habe. Da läuft meine Razer Lachesis bestens, keine Hänger, kann man gut abwaschen mit Wasser, zwei beschichteten Seiten und ist einfach super. Von daher ++


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ne Tüte Gummibärchen? Echt jetzt?

Abwaschen kann man die eXactMat auch, nur nutzt sie sich irre schnell ab.


Edit: eXactMat+Lachesis=mein persönlicher Horror. Die beiden ersten und letzten Razer-Produkte die mir ins Haus kamen. Bei beiden bin ich von der Qualität (und bei der Lachesis von der Verarbeitung) enttäuscht.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ne Tüte Gummibärchen? Echt jetzt?
> 
> Abwaschen kann man die eXactMat auch, nur nutzt sie sich irre schnell ab.



Welche Seite hast du benutzt?


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Jop, stand bei den Tests dabei das eine Tüte beiligt. Musste auch erstmal schmunzeln, dachte das wär nen Witz. War aber nicht der einzigste wo dies stand.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

die Speed-Seite. Und als ich den Razer-Support kontaktierte hieß es, dass das ein bekanntes Problem sei, die Händler bescheid wüssten und man es durch den Grund umtauschen kann. Das neue das man bekommt ist aber exakt identisch, also wieder schnell abgenutzt.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Dann gehst du wohl nicht sorgfältig damit um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich mach sie oft sauber mit Wasser und halte sie von scharfen Kanten fern, also dort liegt nur meine Razer Lachesis drauf mit einer Galtten Seite und es ist garnichts abgenutzt.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

bei mir war auch nix anderes als die Lachesis, dann die G9 drauf. Und sorgfältig damit umgegangen bin ich auch. Wie gesagt, sogar Razer schrieb, dass das ein bekanntes Qualitäts-Problem sei. Ebenfalls schrieben sie, dass die Lachesis der ersten Generation zum Teil fehlerhafte Teile verbaut habe, wodurch bei all diesen Geräten Probleme auftreten können (aber keinesfalls müssen). Nachdem ich also 2x ein Produkt hatte, und Razer mir 2x sagte, dass sie Scheiße gebaut haben, kauf ich sicher nichtsmehr von denen. Das ist doch mehr Schein als sein. 
Mir ist auch kein Hersteller bekannt, bei dem man von so vielen Doppelklick-Problemen hört. Ein typisches Razer-Problem das sie jahrelang nicht in den Griff bekommen haben. Die Lachesis war die erste Maus, bei der dieses Problem nicht auftrat, dafür ist sie nahezu komplett ausgefallen.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Oh.. also davon kann ich leider garnichts zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von den Problemen habe ich auch noch garnichts gewöhnt. Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin von einer sehr schlechten Maus auf diese umgestiegen, vielleicht bin ich so begeistert das ich die Probleme garnicht erkenne oder merke? Keine Ahnung, aber ich finde Razer Spitze.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

vielleicht hast du bei der Lachesis auch ein neues Modell oder du hast Glück und die treten nicht auf. Dann ist sie auch gut, aber nur dann. Das äußert sich dann so, dass der Zeiger nurnoch in X- bzw. Y-Richtung funktioniert, also nurnoch vertikal oder horizontal. Was von beidem sucht sie sich willkürlich aus.

Und das mit der eXactMat ist Fakt. Schieb mal deine Maus an und lass sie gleiten, ich wette, die rutscht nur wenige Zentimeter und bleibt stehen. Anfangs rutschte sie über das komplette Pad (und ich hab neue Füße an der Maus!).
Les dir am besten mal die Produktbewertungen bei Amazon durch. Da beklagen sich so einige über die schnelle Abnutzung. Man kann die schlechte Qualität von Razer schlichtweg nicht leugnen. Bei den Headsets fallen die Bügel ab, die Mäuse verrecken am laufenden Band, Mauspads nutzen sich ab, Soundkarte hat nen schlechten Klang und so gehts gerade weiter. Mach dich einfach mal im Internet ein wenig schlau. Anfangs ist mit den Produkten alles super, aber dann lässt es stark nach. 



> Nach längerer Benutzung nutzt sich das Pad stark ab.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Für angfangst war die "speed"Seite des Pads wirklich gut ... weil sich die speed seite bei mir schon enorm abgenutzt hat ists jetzt bei Contra! ... man kann nicht mehr vernünftig spielen wegen dem schon so hohen widerstand ... und die anfägliche extreme gleitfähigkeit ist dahin.



nur um mal eben 2 Bewertungen zu zeigen.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist das Kryptec X-Board V2. Weiß nicht, obs noch frei erhältich ist, aber bei mir ist es seit knapp 3 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb mit einer MX518. Bei der MX518 sind inzwischen die Gleitfüße abgenutzt, aber ansonsten läuft das Ding noch perfekt (Meinst du der Logitech-Support schickt da noch was Sebi?), vielleicht ist der Sensor schwächer geworden, aber nicht wirklich spürbar, für mich mehr als präzise genug. 
Das Pad läuft wie ne eins, ist aus Hartplastik, und wenn ich sage HART, dann meine ich auch HART! Betonfest, da kann man nicht drauf rumkratzen und nichts. Unten sind Gelfüße dran, die bombenfest am Tisch halten, nur alle paar Wochen muss ich da mal den Dreck abrubbeln. Ähnlich wie die Oberfläche...etwas rau ist sie, aber kein Staubfänger, und wenns mal ein bischen verstaubt ist, dann wischt man mitter Handfläche drüber und fertig ist. Also ich kanns absolut empfehlen.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ja klar, die schicken dir noch Gleitfüßte. Das ist nix, was unter die Garantie fällt. Die bekommst auch noch nach 5 Jahren.

Schreib am besten, dass du 2 abgenutzte Mäuse hast oder frag recht freundlich nach 2 Päckchen. Man weiß ja nie


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Gut, das mit dem anschieben hast du recht. Bei den unten links und rechts den Kanten wo nichts abgenutzt ist, rutscht es noch, aber das war mir garnicht so bewusst. Für was brauch man das denn ? 

Meine Maus ist schon so schnell genug und dann ein neues eXactMat +4000 DPI , wie willst du denn da spielen?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

wie krieg ich den bei ner logitech g5 die füße ausgetauscht?? weil die könnten nach 4 jahren nutzung mal erneuert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

Logitech anschreiben, folgendes Formular ausfüllen: Klick, ein paara Tage auf die neuen warten, die alten abziehen und die neuen aufkleben.



@Soramac: Auf 4.000 DPI kann man eh nicht spielen geschweige denn mit CAD und ähnlichem arbeiten.. Reines Marketing.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Spielen kann man, dauert aber etwas bist du es drinn hast, weil dann kommts dir vor wie 2000DPI und willst mehr haben wie die Razer Mamba dann z.B.


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

abziehen?? muss i zuhasue mal gucken? weil das wollte i eigentlich eher wissen wie man die genau abmacht die alten füße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber i schau mir mal den link an dank dir

edith: heuteis übrigens mein kaputer sdoch nicht kaputter ram wieder da...mal schaun ob es jetzt funzt..glaub es zwar net aber wenn dem net so is will i von dem drecks laden meine kohle wieder haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

also die G9 hat extra Einkerbungen damit man die Pads gut abbekommt. Die fallen so beim hinschauen garnicht auf. Ob das die G5 auch hat weiß ich nicht, aber ich denk mal schon.

edit: Okay, die G5 hat wohl doch keine Einkerbungen, aber die alten bekommste schon irgendwie weg.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

So, Bestellung ist erstmal raus...hoffe ich bekomme welche ;D


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

da hab ich ehrlich gesagt garkeine Befürchtung. Wahrscheinlich bekommst heute noch ne Mail, dass die gewünschten Teile vorrätig seien und binnen 10 Tagen bei dir sind.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Juppi xD

Der Computerbase-Test vom Phenom II 945 und 955 ist ja mal Wahnsinn. 36 Seiten, geilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> nur weil du nichts liest, heißt das noch lang nichts das AMD schläft.
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/AMD-Neue-Se...-/zoom/136578/1
> 
> Ein wirklich riesiger Schritt sind die next Gen CPUs die nicht auf Silizium basieren.




Jau, stand auch schon im Januar in der ct. Damals hieß es aber noch, dass AMD im Moment nur 12 KernCPUs entwickeln würde. 16 Kerne wären nicht in Planung^^ Scheinbar war der druck dann aber doch zu groß Seitens Intel, sodass AMD nachgezogen hat. Danke für die News. Wieder was neues erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin aber ma gespannt, ob Hersteller wie IBM oder HP tatsächlich auf AMD umsteigen, im Moment verlassense sich in Sachen CPUs ja eher auf Intel. Im Businessbereich fällt mir da eigentlich nur Fujitsu ein, die sowohl als auch nutzen. Ah, mir fällt grad auf, HP verbaut in ihren Notebooks recht gern Turions. Aber das wars dann auch :/


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Finde übrigens den Computerbasetest ziemlich gut, aber die Spielebenchmarks sind scheiße, 3DMark geht eigentlich, aber auch eigentlich nur der Prozessortest. Eine 9800GTX+ ist einfach zu schwach für einen aussagekräftigen Spielebenchmark, weil sie einfach einen Flaschenhals darstellt. Da wäre wenigstens eine GTX275/HD4890 angebracht.

Eure Meinung dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ja, finde ich auch. Wenn man schon eine ganz neue und nicht gerade leistungsarme CPU testet, sollte auch der Rest des Systems stimmig sein.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Vielleicht werde ich mir die GTX260 192 kaufen

Die bietet doch ein deutlichen Schwung mehr Leistung als die 9800GT oder?

PS: http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a...yboard_Refresh/ 

Guter Preis


----------



## Wagga (23. April 2009)

Ich warte bis ich meine 4850 tausche, denke so Mitte 2010.
CPU erst 2011,hoffentlich.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

klar hat die mehr Leistung, das ist eine ganz andere Welt.

Aber wolltest du nicht eh einen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen?


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Hab ich schon.

Das ist mein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein alter hatte eine AGP Grafikkarte noch drinne.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ich weiß schon, aber hast du nichtmal irgendwo geschrieben, dass du schonwieder einen neuen willst?


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Nein.

Ich wollte meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten, aber ihr meintet: Warten bis die Preise niedriger werden und GTX275 und HD4980 rauskommt.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

na, dann schlag doch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die GTX260 hat ne gute Portion mehr Leistung als die 9800GT.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

Aber ne GTX260 mit 192 Shaderunits? Net gleich die mit 216? :/


----------



## Zaino (23. April 2009)

Huhu,
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen ein paar neute Computerteile bei Hardwareversand bestellt, jetzt sind sie endlich wieder verfügbar (ab morgen).
Ich wollte jetzt mal fragen, wann ich so ca damit rechnen kann, dass die Teile bei mir ankommen?
Grüße Zaino


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2009)

Für normal 1-3 Werktage, ich hab da schonmal an einem Tag um 16 Uhr bestellt, am nächstens wars um 12 da - trotz Standartversand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (23. April 2009)

Hört sich ja vielversprechend an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

@ Asoriel: Das mit dem neuen Rechner war ich. Aber das kann ich wohl erstmal vergessen, da ich das Geld doch für was anderes nutze, nen Flug nach Boston 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es eigentlich schlimm fürs Mousepad, wenn ich es zur hälfte unter meiner Tastatur begrabe? Hab nur sonen kleinen Schreibtisch.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Aber ne GTX260 mit 192 Shaderunits? Net gleich die mit 216? :/





> Laut dem Kommentar: Ich habe diese Graka auf mein Asus P5q-pro laufen mit nen Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200. Hammer Leistung!!!Ich kann alle Spiele auf höchsten Details spielen. Ich kann diese Graka nur empfehlen, wer nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchte, dafür aber eine super Grafikkarte bekommt. Und der Unterschied zur Geforce GTX 260 Core 216 ist auch gering. In Spielen ereicht die Core 216 max. 3 fps mehr. Also nicht gerade viel.


Bin ich sehr zuverlässig und werde mir die dann trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

die mit 192 Shaderunits ist kaum langsamer.


Shefanix ich denke nicht, dass es schlimm ist, solang du die Tastatur nicht darauf herumkratzt.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die mit 192 Shaderunits ist kaum langsamer.
> 
> 
> Shefanix ich denke nicht, dass es schlimm ist, solang du die Tastatur nicht darauf herumkratzt.



Wie mach ich das jetzt am besten um zu sehen das meine Grafikkarte reinpasst ins Gehäuse?

Habe das hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...Edition/182944/?

Okay einer schrieb dazu:




> Ich habe im momt einen I7 und eine Geforce 285 im Gehäuse verbaut und es gab keine Probleme. Es gibt genug festplatten schienen... Nachteile: -Ich habe mich beim Einbau sehr auf geschnitten,



Dann müsste sie ja passen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als ich meine Soundkarte eingebaut habe, habe ich mich auch geschnitten am Finger, hats wohl so insich das Gehäuse ^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

also wenn der eine GTX285 da drin hat, bekommst du die GTX260 auch rein. Ansonsten eben n bischen flexen, geht zur Not auch. (und das mein ich ernst!)


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Was flexen?

Noch nie benutzt, müsste mein Vater dann machen wenns nötig ist ...

ich flex mir da sonst was noch weg.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ein wenig die Festplattenkäfige stutzen, dann passts sicher. An der Grafikkarte darfst du auf keinen Fall Hand anglegen! Das wäre tötlich für die Karte.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Als ob ich die Grafikkarte mal durch die Hälfte durchsägen würde ttzzz.. (:


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht Manchmal hapert es wegen wenigen Zentimetern, die kann man durch ein wenig Flexarbeit am HDD-Käfig rauskitzeln. Alternativ geht auch eine Metallsäge. Auf jeden Fall sollte man dabei aber das HDD-Käfig ausbauen. Wenn es vernietet ist, musst du die Nieten aufbohren und später mit ner kleinen Schraube+Mutter verschrauben.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Als ob ich die Grafikkarte mal durch die Hälfte durchsägen würde ttzzz.. (:



Ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ah, jetzt versteh ich auh, wieso du die 192er nimmst. die is ja ma um einiges billiger  okay, dann war meine frage überflüssig


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Was hälst du von diesen Kopfhören:

http://www.amazon.de/Creative-630-Ear-Ohrh..._pr_product_top

für guten Klang fürn Ipod Touch 8GB 1G


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Werde wohl doch keine HD4830 o.ä. kaufen wenn es so weit ist sondern eine 9800GT(X). Die kann ich dann später als PhysX-Karte nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

auch eine gute Entscheidung Ich würde aber dann zur 9800GTX+ greifen, die ist doch nochmal stärker als die 9800GT.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2009)

Stimmt ich hab ja die GTX9800

Das ist ja die hier oder? . http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...0GT_XXX/292468/?


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Ne, das ist die 9800GT^^

Die 9800GTX+ wäre die hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...e&l3=NVIDIA

Heutzutage nennt sie sich GTS250 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mir die Verlustleistung Sorgen macht...vielleicht doch eher eine Karte dann kaufen, die weniger frisst :/
Außer ich takte die Karte massiv runter...ma sehen...120 Euro ist aber schonmal sehr nice.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

hi leute ..

ich hab mir august 08 ein neues system gekauft mit starker graka und schwachem CPU weil ich dachte ich zock ja eh nur. naja jetzt hab ich das problem das bei mir der CPU beim rendern in After effects viel zu lange dauert (was bei meiner (siehe sig) kein wunder is) und wollte fragen ob es eine gute quad CPU + motherboard gibt die nicht grade das budget sprengt (CPU + Motherboard max. 330 Euronen) 

vorschläge ?

danke schonma.

lg


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

Das hier wäre was. Schöner Quadcore, gutes Mainboard neuster Generation, dazu noch DDR3-Speicher. Klick

Leider etwas über deinem Budget. Mit einem AM2+-Board wären ~300&#8364; möglich, aber das AM3 ist bedeutend zukunftssicherer. Mit dem Quad renderst du in Lichtgeschwindigkeit Und dank offenem Multi sehr einfach zum übertakten.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Das hier: *Klick*


Oder deins Sebbi, ich vergess schon wieder das es ja mittlerweile AM3 gibt :/


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

japp, gibt es Bei deiner Version würde ich aber ein besseres Mainboard nehmen, meinst nicht auch? Ist schon arg gespart (was ja nicht nur negativ sein muss, vielleicht langt ihm dieses Board ja auch)


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Stimmt, hab halt erst Board dann CPU. War dann doch weniger als ich dachte - war aber zu faul das zu tauschen *g*


Edit: Leicht geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

Jetzt hast ein top Board, da war ich mit den geschätzten 300€ nichtmal schlecht.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

muss noch dazusagen dass ich keinen ram mehr brauch. ich hab 3 gb und wenns is hol ich noch nen 1gb ram rumliegen bin aber zu faul zum einbaun ^^

lg


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Hier meine Variante

Finde nicht wirklich, dass AM3 wirklich dringend benötigt wird. DDR2-800 reicht eigentlich, ein mittelmäßiges Mainboard auch...

@ Fragesteller:
Dual Channel ist schneller, weswegen ich schon zu neuem RAM raten würde.

@Sebi:
Hast du dran gedacht, dass der 940 AM2+ ist? Der 945 ist das Äquivalent für AM3, und der ist noch 35 Euro teurer bei HWV.

nochmal @Fragesteller:
Wenn du 2 Wochen wartest, können wir dir da vermutlich ein besseres Angebot machen. Da gerade erst die AM3-Quads rausgekommen sind, sind sie erstens noch recht teuer und die Mainboardhersteller werden jetzt fix neue Produkte in allen Preislagen auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

is das zeug bei dieser seite eher billiger oder wirds beim computerstudio nebenan genausoviel kosten ?

ich bekomm da immer stammkundenrabatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Hihi, ihr beide verbaut RAM obwohl er keinen brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Das musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Bin grad auch am überlegen ob ich mir das Board + CPU bestelle. 300&#8364; hab ich wohl noch *g*



Mit Stammkundenrabatt sollte es in einem Fachhandel günstiger sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

hier ein angebot von denen (einzelpreise verraten die so ungern) will mir ned den kompletten kaufen aber vll könnt ihr da ein kostenniveau rausinterpretieren ^^
http://www.computer-studio.com/sys/Legatus09.pdf

lg


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

So aussem Bauch würde ich sagen: Ein bisschen teuer oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

naja musst da einwenig was abziehn ... fertig-pcs sind da immer ein wenig teurer (deppengebühr ^^) und dann noch den stammkundenrabatt
hmm ich schau dann morgen mal rüber und frag nach

danke für eure vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Hans Würstchen (23. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Klick


Der X4 940 geht nicht auf einem AM3-board nur der X4 945. Wenn du denn 940 nimmst musst du Pins abmachen. (Garantieverlust)


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

Achja und ich bin kein Könner des übertaktens und so ^^ wissen wie mans zusammenbaut reicht mir ^^

lg


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Der X4 940 geht nicht auf einem AM3-board nur der X4 945. Wenn du denn 940 nimmst musst du Pins abmachen. (Garantieverlust)


Lies mal oben, habs ihm schon mitgeteilt ;D


----------



## Hans Würstchen (23. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lies mal oben, habs ihm schon mitgeteilt ;D


Mist, dabei bin ich sogerne Klugscheisser.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hi leute ..
> 
> ich hab mir august 08 ein neues system gekauft mit starker graka und schwachem CPU weil ich dachte ich zock ja eh nur. naja jetzt hab ich das problem das bei mir der CPU beim rendern in After effects viel zu lange dauert (was bei meiner (siehe sig) kein wunder is) und wollte fragen ob es eine gute quad CPU + motherboard gibt die nicht grade das budget sprengt (CPU + Motherboard max. 330 Euronen)
> 
> ...


wieso nutzt du net deine GPU ?? gibt doch von Nvidia udn ATI entsprechende progs die des unterstützen und PS CS 4 is auch dazu in der lage die mit zu nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Hab was schönes gefunden:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforc...280,2156-2.html

Ein hochspannender Artikel. Er besagt im Kern, dass der Phenom II 940 in manchen Spielen und Auflösungen, um genau zu sein in Far Cry 2, mit einer Geforce GTX280 DEUTLICH schneller ist als ein Core i7. Es scheint so, als ob der Phenom II deutlich besser mit einem Leistungsflaschenhals bei NVidia-Karten umgehen kann als der Core i7. Die Leute bei Toms Hardware sind sich aber nicht sicher, ob das mit der Architektur von AMD oder mit den Treibern von NVidia zu tun hat. Denn unfassbarerweise ist diese Leistungssteigerung nur bei der GTX280 zu betrachten (Wohlgemerkt: Im Testsystem ist eine GTX280(!!) der eindeutige Flaschenhals...und Computerbase testet mit einer 9800GTX...), nicht aber bei der Radeon HD4870, also der entsprechenden AMD-Karte. Da entspricht alles den Erwartungen, bei der HD4870X2 ist der i7 dann auch DEUTLICH schneller.

Wenn die Hersteller es hinbekommen, die hier versteckte Technologie generell nutzbar zu machen...bricht wohl eine neue Generation der Leistung an.

Und kombiniert mit diesen News hier wird das echt zu einem Leckerbissen..
Fast VIERMAL so schnelle Grafikkarten? Neue Topprozessoren erst in Richtung 2. Quartal 2010? DirectX11? Das verspricht endlich ausgereifte Technik und vor allem eine wahre Augenfreude. Vor allem wär es schön, weil dann endlich die Grafikkarten auf dem Stand der Prozessoren angekommen wären...gemeinsam mit den immer neuen Anwendungen zur alternativen Nutzung von GPUs etc...ich rieche ein GEILES Jahr 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und kombiniert mit diesen News hier wird das echt zu einem Leckerbissen..
> Fast VIERMAL so schnelle Grafikkarten? Neue Topprozessoren erst in Richtung 2. Quartal 2010? DirectX11? Das verspricht endlich ausgereifte Technik und vor allem eine wahre Augenfreude. Vor allem wär es schön, weil dann endlich die Grafikkarten auf dem Stand der Prozessoren angekommen wären...gemeinsam mit den immer neuen Anwendungen zur alternativen Nutzung von GPUs etc...ich rieche ein GEILES Jahr 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ATI will schon im August die neue Generation rausbringen.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

So RAM gestern eingebaut und es funzt (wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und i hab endlich meinen pc wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wat freu i mich darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute abend wird der schreibtisch ein bissel umgeräumt (eher aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) udn das neue (gebrauchte)5.1 system von Creative an geschlossen ....juhuuu ende diesen monats Graka udn FP und mitte mai kommen nochmal 4 gb RAM rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach wat freue i mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. April 2009)

Aloha,

mal eine kurze Frage ...

was würdet Ihr machen wenn ein Vertreter einer IT - Firma eurem Betrieb einen Pc Bundle für 1.500.-  € andrehen möchte ( C2D , 4 Gb Ram, 19 Zoll Monitor, Tippse + Maus Bundle...genauere Angaben hat er nich gemacht  ) . Dazu sei gesagt der Betrieb in dem ich arbeite ... ist ein stink normales Büro wir benutzen weder Grafikanwendungen noch exorbitante Datenbanken. Einfach nur stinknormale Büroarbeit ...

Reicht lachen ...?


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2009)

_Lachen & in den A**** treten _


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Ein Büro-PC für 1.400€ und das mit einem C2D? Das bekommst du selbst mit 2 Monitoren für die Hälfte des Preises. Jag den Herrn raus!


----------



## Aero_one (24. April 2009)

Naja ... ich denke mal man kann´s echt übertreiben. Man muss ja immer den Nutzen / Sinn sehen, auch als Vertreter, selbst wenn da Provi hinterhängt. Aber für 1.500.- Euro kann ich mir ja mal ganz locker nen I7 - Mehr - Kosten - als - Sinn Pc hinstellen. 

Arbeite erst seit kurzem in der Firma und da hier nicht so wirklich jemand ne Ahnung hat,wurde den Leuten hier natürlich alles mögliche angedreht. Da aber jetzt noch jmd. hier neu anfängt sollte halt nen neuer Desktop hier hin und gut is ... aber für 1.500 Euronen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich musste mir echt das lachen verkneifen ...

400 - 500 Euro wären ja noch im Rahmen. Aber 1.500 ... naja Wirtschaftskrise uso ^^


----------



## Zaino (24. April 2009)

Huhu,
kennt jemand ein gutes g15 Ts2 applet?
Mein aktuelles aktualisiert sich irgendwie nicht regelmäßig.
Manchmal stehen auf dem display Sachen die vor 30Min. passiert sind.
Grüße.


----------



## Ogil (24. April 2009)

Naja - wahrscheinlich wollte er Euch eine Workstation verkaufen - was aber im Normalfall (wie Du schon sagst) absolut nicht noetig ist.


----------



## Lykono (24. April 2009)

huhu leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wolte nocheinmal rat von euch holen
ich will mir nun auch gleich eine neue maus und tastatur kaufen 
als maus hatte ich an diese
und als tastatur an diese gedacht.

was haltet ihr von denen:?
habt ihr bereits erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht oder andere tipps :?

mfg


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Die Maus soll ganz gut sein, auch wenn ich sie persönlich eher nicht mag. Es wurde schon öfters über Probleme mit einem schlechten Mausrad berichtet, allerdings soll sie ansonsten fantastisch sein.

Zur Tastatur: Razer eben. Die Beschichtung der Tasten geht angeblich nach einiger Zeit ab und die glänzende Oberfläche muss man jeden Tag putzen da sie enorm leicht verdreckt. Außerdem viel zu teuer für das was sie bietet. Die G15 kostet bald 10&#8364; weniger, hat bessere Qualität und ein Display. Zusätlich noch 6 G-Tasten.

Ich persönlich würde eine Kombination aus Logitech G9 und Logitech G15 kaufen. Die G9 gibts nur bei HWV leider nicht.
Eine Kombination aus G15+Kone ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, nur die Lycosa würde ich persönlich auf keinen Fall kaufen. Bei der Tastatur ganz klar die G15, Maus entweder eine G5 refresh, G9 oder Kone.


----------



## Ogil (24. April 2009)

Ich hab die Kone auch. Bei der ersten Serie gab es wohl Probleme mit dem Mausrad (Achsenbrueche und so) aber meine funktioniert auch nach einem halben Jahr noch einwandfrei und mittlerweile sind die Probleme wohl auch behoben worden.

Bei Tastaturen wird meist die G15 empfohlen - die ich auch der Razer vorziehen wuerde...


----------



## Lykono (24. April 2009)

ok,
danke für den tipp
schätze ich werde mir dann wohl die kone und eine g15 kaufen
kann man bei der g15 eigentlich auch die beläuchtung ändern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 
wenn ich meinen pc beim hwv zusammenstelle habe ich irgendwie 2 probleme 
zum einen kann ich die EVGA GeForce GTX 285 Core 249 SuperClocked 55nm, 1GB, PCI-Express nicht auswählen ( wird nicht angezeigt :x )
zum anderen kann ich nirgendwo den kühler auswählen (oder bin ich nun blind  )


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Bei der G15 kannst du die Farbe nicht ändern, aber die Helligkeit. Aus, mittelhell und hell. Außerdem kannst du die Windows-Taste mit einem Schieber deaktivieren, für alle Features solltest du mal bei Logitech vorbeischauen. Klick

Den PC musst du nicht im Konfigurator zusammenbauen, einfach nur alle Teile in den Warenkorb legen und bestellen. 

Einfach nur den Warenkorb so wie ich es jetzt poste bestellen, dann kommt der Rechner zusammengebaut mit Logitech G15 und Roccat Kone bei dir an. Eventuell noch ein anderes Gehäuse reinlegen, das wolltest du ja.  Dein PC


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Außerdem kannst du die Windows-Taste mit einem Schieber deaktivieren, für alle Features solltest du mal bei Logitech vorbeischauen. Klick



Ach dafür ist der da ? Ich hab mich seit einem Jahr gefragt was der macht ^^

Ich bin gerade dabei nach einem neuen Gehäuse zu suchen, mein altes gefällt mir einfach nicht mehr und ich hab mal Lust auf was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welches von den beiden würdet ihr nehmen, auch in Hinsicht auf die Kühlleistung?
Antec Nine Hundred Two 
Lian Li Armorsuit


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2009)

Wowww. sehr schöne Gehäuse, vielleicht sollte ich mir auch  mal en neues zulegen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Von der Kühlleistung sind sicher beide super, ich würde das Antec 900-2 kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2009)

Ja, mich reizt vorallem das Lian Li irgendwie. Schon allein weil der gerade 100 &#8364; weniger kostet ^^
Nur blöd dass ich mir dann noch ne extra Seitenwand mit Fenster kaufen müsste, ohne Fenster ists ja blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vielleicht ist ja das Antec auch viel besser was Kühlung und Platz angeht, das haben ja einige hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Ich find beim Lian Li eben diese 3 Lüfter vorne besonders toll. Ich meine aber sowas hab ich auch mal bei Antec gesehen, gibts da was?
Das 900-2 hat leider "nur" 2, das sieht einfach nicht ganz so toll aus : /


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Wie - Seitenwand mit Fenster _kaufen_? Das wird gebastelt!! Ein bischen Modding bekommt jeder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei nach einem neuen Gehäuse zu suchen, mein altes gefällt mir einfach nicht mehr und ich hab mal Lust auf was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aloha

ich hab mir vor kurzem das Nine Hundred ² gekauft und bin eig. total zufrieden. Die Kühlleistung ist super und reicht bei meinem System vollkommen ( C2D E8500, GTX260, P5Q Pro) auch die Geräuschentwicklung ist nicht wirklich störend. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts an den Gehäuse auszusetzen. Außer vllt. das einer der beiden Lüfter vorne nicht blau ist, sondern türkis ... aber das ist vllt. das einzige was ich wirklich "bemängeln" würde.


----------



## Lykono (24. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bei der G15 kannst du die Farbe nicht ändern, aber die Helligkeit. Aus, mittelhell und hell. Außerdem kannst du die Windows-Taste mit einem Schieber deaktivieren, für alle Features solltest du mal bei Logitech vorbeischauen. Klick
> 
> Den PC musst du nicht im Konfigurator zusammenbauen, einfach nur alle Teile in den Warenkorb legen und bestellen.
> 
> Einfach nur den Warenkorb so wie ich es jetzt poste bestellen, dann kommt der Rechner zusammengebaut mit Logitech G15 und Roccat Kone bei dir an. Eventuell noch ein anderes Gehäuse reinlegen, das wolltest du ja.  Dein PC



huhu!

ich danke insbesondere dir noch einmal [=
eine frage hätte ich trotz allem x)
sind da nun überhaupt usb anschlussstellen mit eingebaut oder würde das fehlen o.0 da haben wir im speziellen ja nix hinzugefügt

werde mir wohl aber das Netzteil und das gehäuse nehmen bei dem ihr immer zu einem laufwerk geführt werdet nehmen ändert sich ja nix großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt muss ich nurnoch den eingang meines gehaltes abwarten sonst wirds mir zu knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wie - Seitenwand mit Fenster kaufen? Das wird gebastelt!! Ein bischen Modding bekommt jeder hin smile.gif


Sicher? Ich bin handwerklich nicht gerade begabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit was schneidet man das am besten aus?
Und wo krieg ich die Plexiglasscheibe dann her? Bei Caseking hab ich nichts gefunden (wundert mich irgendwie).


----------



## TaroEld (24. April 2009)

Hui, bei uns gibts ne G11 für 40 Euronen... =)


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2009)

USB-Anschlüsse sind mit dabei. Die sitzen auf jedem Mainboard mit drauf. Vorne sind gewönlich auch noch welche dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Klar, das DarkPower Pro kannst auch nehmen. Hab ich selbst eins, aber das 850W P6, also eins älter. Ist ein super Teil!

Ansonsten hast du hinten am Mainboard soviele USBs wie angegeben und die an der Gehäusefront sollten bei deinem welche vorhanden sein. Die werden beim Zusammenbau dann auch direkt verkabelt.

Das Mainboard (Asus P6T) hat hinten 6x USB 2.0 und die Möglichkeit auf insgesammt 12USB-Ports direkt auf dem Board. Mit PCI-Karten sind noch viel mehr möglich, aber das braucht ja kein Mensch, außerdem gibts noch HUBs

Poste doch nochmal das Gehäuse, vielleciht klappts ja jetzt. Oder schreib einfach den Namen auf

Edit: Ausschneiden mit einer Metallsäge, Plexiglas ausm Baumarkt. Ich hab rundherum noch eine Gummidichtung.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2009)

Ok, ich kanns ja mal versuchen, wenn nicht kann ich immer noch die 30 Euro für das fertige ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (24. April 2009)

dieses Gehäuse

alternativ einfach nach NZXT Zero2 - Crafted Series, ATX suchen


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2009)

Mal wieder das Laufwerk. Frag mich was den Link hier so zerschiesst ^^


----------



## Lykono (24. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mal wieder das Laufwerk. Frag mich was den Link hier so zerschiesst ^^



frag ich mich auch zumal ich wenn ich die url reinkopiere nochmal extra immer nen neuen tab aufmache und gucke wo ich hingeleitet werde und das war definitiv immer das gehäuse x:
aber egal diesmal hab ich ja an den namen vom gehäuse gedacht [:


mfg


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Jopp, wieder das Diskettenlaufwerk.

Das NZXT Zero2 sieht auch recht nett aus, und ich denk, da geht auch der Mugen2 rein. Ob das Gehäuse aber Front-USB hat weiß ich nicht.

Bin nochmal ne Weile weg, CPU übertakten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. April 2009)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ase::10846.html

Das hier, nur woanders.

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3VU-waWBMUV...=631&ref=13

Über geizhals 150 Euro...perfekter geht gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ultimativer Airflow und ultimatives Design, kann man nichts falschmachen.

Gleitfüße sind btw unterwegs, Logitech rockz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jopp, wieder das Diskettenlaufwerk.
> 
> Das NZXT Zero2 sieht auch recht nett aus, und ich denk, da geht auch der Mugen2 rein. Ob das Gehäuse aber Front-USB hat weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, es hat welche. Die sind rechts an der Seite. Meine Schwester hat das Gehäuse. Und Mugen wird da nicht klappen. Vor allem, weil an der Seitenwand ja 4 Lüfter hängen. Auch so wird es mit Mugen wahrscheinlich zu knapp. Denn viel Platz hat das Gehäuse nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

nicht? Das sieht aber recht groß aus. Nicht, dass ich es dir nicht glauben würde, aber rein von dem HWV-Bild sieht es geräumig aus. Vielleicht könntest du mal messen, ca. 16cm werden benötigt.

Edit: Laut dieser Seite passt der Mugen2 rein: Klick


----------



## Lykono (24. April 2009)

da steht 
"die 4 Plätze für die 120mm Lüfter an der Seitenwand sind so eng aneinander bemessen, dass sie für höhere CPU Kühler keinen Platz bieten. Wir haben versucht mehrere unserer CPU Kühler in diesem Gehäuse unterzubringen, sodass sich später noch die Seitenwand mit montierten 120mm Lüftern schließen lassen würde, jedoch hier die Enttäuschung. Der Thermalright IFX-14 sowie der Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme oder auch der Noctua NH-U12P haben alle durch die Reihe weg nicht gepasst. Der *Scythe Mugen 2 war der einzigste Kandidat, bei dem es noch klappte, die Seitenwand zu verschließen*. Jedoch sei erwähnt, dass die benutzten Lüfter aus der Noiseblocker Multiframe Serie stammen, welche über einen *Gummirahmen* verfügen und damit ein *wenig nachgeben*"

bei dem bild von meinem kühler sehe ich jedoch eher kein gummi rahmen :x
mal schaun :<


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2009)

WoW!

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi.../?baseId=340730

Sehr billig, eine sehr gute Kundenbewertung und XFX, die Grafikkarte die ich zurzeit auch drinne habe ist auch von XFX und ich kann mich ebenfalls nicht beschweren.

Ich denke mal das wird meine nächste Grafikkarte sein mit 216.


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

naja, Referenzdesign eben. Warum sollte es da schlechte Bewertungen geben? Und XFX ist ordentlich, das ist klar. Der Preis ist echt lecker


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2009)

Nicht im Ernst oder? Schreib das doch 6 Stunden früher. Hab  da grad ne Bestellung abgeschickt über knapp 100&#8364;... Könnte ich zwar stornieren um mir dann die Grafikkarte zu kaufen aber ich hoffe ich bekomm das Geld auch so zusammen. 160&#8364; sind ja wirklich wenig.


Edit: Noch günstiger... http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...83&agid=554


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

160€ sind wirklich wenig? Für die Karte vielleicht, aber das Geld muss man auch erstmal zusammensparen.


----------



## Falathrim (24. April 2009)

Hmm...160 Euro zusammenkratzen? Geiles Design und so o.o


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2009)

160€ zusammenkratzen geht schnell, wenn man noch soviel zu verkaufen hat wie ich. Bloss bin ich irgendwie immer zu faul des bei ebay reinzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 160€ zusammenkratzen geht schnell, wenn man noch soviel zu verkaufen hat wie ich. Bloss bin ich irgendwie immer zu faul des bei ebay reinzusetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, muss auch noch meine PSP Weiss + 3 Spiele + 2GB Memory Stick reinsetzen, aber keine Lust. Dann könnte ich mir die Grafikkarte leisten.


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2009)

Ich noch Wii + 3 Spiele + 4 Controller; ASUS EN7900GS; 2GB DDR2 PC-6400RAM; 1GB + 0,5GB DDR RAM; GBA + 4 Spiele und noch jede menge PS2 Spiele. Da würd einiges zusammenkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand nen Schreibtisch zuhause rumstehen der nicht mehr gebraucht wird? Also ohne sowas zum drunter wegziehen für die Tastatur und Maus. Einfach ne durchgehende Platte? Könnte da was gebrauchen, hab grad erst bemerkt, dass das Mousepad (Roccat Taito) 400mm x 320mm groß ist, da würde bei mir aber nur Platz für 180 x 320 sein. Tastatur im Weg *g*


----------



## Alohajoe (25. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 160€ zusammenkratzen geht schnell, wenn man noch soviel zu verkaufen hat wie ich. Bloss bin ich irgendwie immer zu faul des bei ebay reinzusetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh wie ich das kenne. Hab noch so viel Kram rumstehen, aber irgendwie gar keine Lust auf Fotos machen, Beschreibungen ausdenken, Leute anschreiben wegen Bankverbindung, gucken ob Geld schon da ist, Sachen verpacken, zur Post tigern usw usw.


----------



## Lykono (25. April 2009)

hehe^^

es gibt doch auch läden die sich um sowas kümmern die wollen dann ne grundgebühr + provision und wenn du da dein zeug nicht loswirst darfste noch zu zahlen [x


----------



## Zaino (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
Ich warte jetzt schon seid über 2 Wochen auf meine bestellten Teile bei Hardwareversand.
Gestern stand dort "Verfügbar ab 24.4.09" Heute steht wieder dort "Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin".
Das ist aber nur bei einem Artikel so die anderen 3 sind sofort verfügbar.
Sollte ich vielleicht den Artikel der nicht vorhanden gegen einen anderen tauschen? geht das überhaubt?
Grüße.


----------



## Klos1 (25. April 2009)

Wieso nicht? Wenn das Zeug nicht raus ist, dann kannst du auch tauschen. Ob du tauschen möchtest, musst du schon selbst wissen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Sebi mal ein Link zu deinem "Schattenproblem" bei GTA IV:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,682529/G...ion-Spiel/Test/ 

;D


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

oh, vielen Dank für den Link. Werde ich mal testen


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Installiere gerade Linux neu, weils mir mit der tastatur auf dem Keks geht.
Kein @ und so.
Welches Tastaturlayout soll man nehmen?
Standart?
Ich frage nur deshalb damit ich nicht wieder neu installieren muss.
Nach neuinstallation geht @ mit altgr+q vorher gings nichtmal damit.

kennt jemand gute Linuxtreiber für Terratec PCI HT?
Konnte keine finden und mit Wine gehen die Windowstreiber auch nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

na, deutsches Layout. Wenn du eine englische Installation hast, wird die Standart-Sprache (und Tastenlayout) wohl auch englisch sein.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Bei der Installation war schon deutsch voreingestellt.
Es gab nur ein Deutsch.
Altgr+@ kann man sich bei Linux merken, besser als wenns gar nicht geht.


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

Alt Gr + Q benutz ich auch unter Windows für das @, da ich mit dem rechten Daumen schneller auf Alt Gr bin, als dass ich zuerst auf Strg und Alt umgreifen müsste.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Nun installiere ich gerade wieder die wichtige Software.
Gleich muss ich noch die UltraEdit32-CD noch einlegen und wieder installieren.

Und dann Thunderbird einrichten.
Brauch ich einen Virenscanner?
Ginge KIS 09 auf Linux?


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

So, ich brauch ein bischen Beratung. Ich such ein 775er-Board, mit dem sich ein wenig übertakten lässt. Im Moment hab ich das P5Q Pro ins Auge gefasst, mehr (115&#8364 soll es auf keinen Fall kosten, lieber weniger. Ganz nett wäre der P45-Chipsatz, ist aber keine Pflicht. SLI/CF brauch ich nicht. Asus muss es nicht sein, Hersteller ist recht egal.

Dass ich mit so einem Board nicht an die Werte meines alten Rampage Formula bzw. jetzt den Maximus Extreme rankomme ist mir ganz klar, das ist aber auch nicht Sinn der Sache.

Warum? Bisher läuft mein E2200 auf einem ASRock-Zwitterboard. PCIe ist nur 4x angebunden, es werden max. 2GB Ram unterstützt und den sollte man auf 533Mhz laufen lassen, hat nur 2 Rambänke, nur 2xSATA. Kurzweg ist es einfach nur Schrott, war auch nur als Übergangslösung.

Was ich erreichen will? Der E2200 soll auf mindestens 3Ghz rennen. Auf den Maximus Extreme geht er bis 3,6Ghz (11x333 bei 1,35V). Das wäre nett, muss aber nicht sein. Auf Dauer will ich ihn eh nicht so hoch plagen. Gekühlt mit dem Mugen1, für den die kleine CPU kein Problem darstellt.

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was. Wie gesagt, maximal 115&#8364;, einigermaßen OC-tauglich. Billiger ist natürlich besser, es muss kein Wahnsinns-Board sein.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...age=1#tabberBox

Für ca. 108, soll sehr nette OC-Eigenschaften haben...


----------



## Zaino (25. April 2009)

Huhu,
Ich hab nochmal kurz ne Frage,
bald kommt mein Antec Three Hundred, und da ich gesehen habe das das Netzteil unten reinkommt, wollte ich mal fragen,
ob die Kabel des Netzteils lang genug sind?
Hab gelesen das es damit ein paar Probleme gibt.
Netzteil ist ein Bequiet Straigt power 700Watt.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Bei Bequiet sollte man sich keine Sorgen um die Kabel machen....die sparen bei sowas eigentlich nicht^^

Viel Spaß mit dem Gehäuse, is einfach nur goil das Teil (Habs auf der Cebit mehrmals gesehen...u.a. bei Asus, mit überklebtem Brand (War ein Republic of Gamers-PC mit Temperaturanzeige...wollten wohl nicht, dass man sieht dass die Gehäuse von der Konkurrenz viel besser sind *g*)


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

das Gigabyte-Board schau ich mir mal an, danke für den Link. Aber für den kleinen Mehrpreis gefällt mir das P5Q Pro eigentlich besser. Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Sonst schau dich bei Alternate einfach mal in den Bewertungen um, das ist eigentlich immer recht aufschlußreich^^


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

mach ich. Bei Mainboards kenn ich mich aber an sich nur bei Asus aus, da ich bisher auch fast immer solche hatte und sehr zufrieden war. Zwar waren es immer ROG, und von denen kann man auch was erwarten, aber schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Also das Gigabyte Board kann man nehmen, nur durchaus positive Bewertungen.
Auch wenn ich nie ein Gigabyte hatte, wäre es ne Überlegung wert, wenn ich keins hätte.
Ich greife auch erfahrungsgemäß eher zu Asus, da weiß man was man bekommt.
2x gute Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht, warum dann ein Risiko eingehen.
Von den Werten her ist aber das GB auch sehr gut.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2009)

_Ich hab hier so´n ewig alten Laptop stehn..eigentlich nutzen wir den nichtmehr..meine Mutter maximal für Ebay/Homebanking/Emails..

Langsam wird er aber so grottig das man bestimmt zwichen 30sec-1min brauch um einige Sachen zu machen..

Ich würd ja einfach Windows draufknallen..nur leider erkennt er die XP CD nicht und wenn ich Vista reinschmeisse sagt er das es keine 32bit (oder 64bit? -.-) Anwendung ist und ich muss auf abrrechen oder was auch immer drücken..

Nun meine Frage , kann ich da irgendwas machen? Ich würd da auch mal Linux ausprobieren - nur leider weiss ich nicht ob (und wenn ja wo) man Linux laden kann :/_


----------



## Shefanix (25. April 2009)

Linux kannst du dir laden: http://www.linux.de/linux/ musst bisschen suchen.

Versucht du von der Vista CD zu booten oder schmeisst du die rein wenn er bereits läuft?


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2009)

"Das Linux" gibt es nicht wirklich, es gibt nur den Linux-Kernel der das Fundament für alle Linux Distributionen ist, daher gibts da ganz schön viele Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bekanntesten sind wohl Ubuntu ,Open Suse und Mint (was hier im Forum ja auch einige haben).
Du kannst aber auch mal hier schauen, da steht zu jeder Version wozu sie am besten sind bzw. was das besondere ist.

Wenn das Laptop wirklich lahm ist würde ich Xubuntu oder Fluxbuntu empfehlen, die sollen ziemlich Ressourcensparend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Hatte vorher Ubuntu finde aber mint viel besser.
Ist ihrgendwie übersichtlicher.


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2009)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich hatte bisher nur Mint drauf und mag es nicht sonderlich.
Ich werd mir mal Open Suse anschauen wenn ich Zeit dafür finde, das gefällt mir relativ gut, bei dem was man so davon sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (25. April 2009)

OpenSuse hat relativ gute Softwareauswahl und ne schöne "Alles-unter-einer-Haube-Konfiguration".
Bei Ubuntu ist die Softwareauswahl von CD nicht so groß (dafür muss man nur 600 MB statt 4,7GB herunterladen), die Konfiguration verteilt sich über viele kleine Assistenten. 

Muss sich jeder selber ein Bild machen, was ihm besser gefällt.
SuSe wird gern als das Windows unter den Linuxen verschrien, weils von Haus aus zu viel installiert und sich träge anfühlt. Wenn man mal etwas tiefer drin ist, lässt sich das aber leicht ändern.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Suse ist glaub ich auch das bekannteste, das kennt jeder selbst die Windowsnutzer.


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

mal sehen, für wieviel ich das P5Q Pro bekomm. Dann muss ich aber auch noch gescheiten Ram dazu kaufen, der Kingston Value macht doch nix mit...


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Kingston hatte ich im alten PC drin und war damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

naja, ich bin schon zufrieden mit dem Ram, nur für OC ist der nicht geeignet. Es fehlt ein Heatspreader (Value eben), außerdem ist er sowohl mit zu niedrigen als auch zu hohen Taktraten überfordert. Auf dem Rampage Formula konnte ich den nichtmal bis 700Mhz bringen was lächerlich ist. Der OCZ Reaper 1066Mhz lief bis 1200Mhz bei 2,25V und 6-6-6-18 bei minimalster NB-Erhöhung (+0,125V) was keine schlechte Sache ist.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Ich konnte den RAM (Corsair DDR2800) auch höher takten durch Erhöhung des FSB, habs aber weils aktuell nicht benötigt wird wieder runtergetaktet.


----------



## Trixer (25. April 2009)

hey  
hätte mal ne frage 
hab meinen rechner vor kurzem mal relativ komplett sarniert^^ 

Mainboard: Asus P5QPro 
CPU: Intel Core 2 quad Q9550
RAM: Kit Corsair 2x 2GB Ram DDR2 

Das einzige was ich nicht verbessert hab war die Grafikkarte. Was empfehlt ihr mir da?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. April 2009)

Trixer schrieb:


> hey
> hätte mal ne frage
> hab meinen rechner vor kurzem mal relativ komplett sarniert^^
> 
> ...


Wieviel Geld willst du höchstens ausgeben?
Was willst du spielen?
Was hast du jetzt für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

je nach dem wieviel du ausgeben magst. Wenn ich mir aber den Rest des PCs ansehe, würde ich eine Zotac GTX275 nehmen, damit hast du ne Menge Spaß. 

Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass dein Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist.


----------



## Trixer (25. April 2009)

Wieviel Geld willst du höchstens ausgeben? Max. 350 €
Was willst du spielen? Aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Grafikdetails 
Was hast du jetzt für eine Grafikkarte?K.A. Sisandra buggt grad etwas, Geforce 7000 irgendwas also schon was älter^^


----------



## Trixer (25. April 2009)

Netzteil ist OCZ Stealth Xstream 550W sollte ausreichen oder?


----------



## Wagga (26. April 2009)

Trixer schrieb:


> hey
> hätte mal ne frage
> hab meinen rechner vor kurzem mal relativ komplett sarniert^^
> 
> ...


Ne 4870 oder ne 4890 oder wenns ATI sein soll,wenn NVIDIA ne 260 oder 280.
Auch das NT ist völlig ausreichend!
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (26. April 2009)

Also, um wirklicgh alles auf Max. spielen zukönnen hast du 5 verschiedene möglichkeiten ( außer vlt. Stalker: Clear Sky in hohen Auflösungen ) :

1. Die Hd 4870 z.B.Hier klicken!
2. die Gtx 260  z.B.Hier klicken!
3. Die Hd 4890 z.B. Hier klicken!
4. Die Gtx 275 z..B. Hier klicken!
5. Die Gtx 285  z.B. Hier klicken!

Die Gtx 285 ist die stärkste von allen Karte, dafür aber auch teurer. Ich persönlich würde die Hd 4890 von His nehmen, die ist der Gtx 275 ebenbürtig und HIS ist ein guter Hersteller mit leistungsfähigen (leisen) Lüftern. Wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben willst kannst du auch die Hd4870 nehmen, das ist ein niedriger getakteter Vorgönger von der Hd 4890. Die Leistungreicht locker aus.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2009)

*G19 Logitech - Kundenbewertung*



> Ich war viele Jahre lang begeisterter Nutzer der Logitech G15, die mir treue Dienste geleistet hat. So war ich hocherfreut, als die G19 angekündigt wurde, in der ich mir einen würden Nachfolger erhoffte, was die G15 refresh in meinen Augen nicht war.
> Wochenlang habe ich gewartet und nun habe ich sie endlich auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen.
> Im direkten Vergleich mit der G15 ist die G19 ein wenig schmäler, aber nicht deutlich kleiner, es sind ungefähr zwei Zentimeter. Das Layout der Tasten ist fast genau gleich, nur gibt es nun statt 18 nur noch 12 G-Tasten, was in meinen Augen aber absolut ausreichend ist. Ein weiterer kleiner Unterschied ist, dass an der Front der Tastatur im Bereich, wo die Handballen zum liegen kommen, eine "Abschrägung" ist, von oben gesehen. Das bedeutet, dass unterhalb der beiden STRG-Tasten das Ende der Tastatur nicht mehr wie bei der G15 über die gesamte Breite gleich gleich breit ist, sondern an der angesprochenen Stelle etwas schmäler. Dies ist eine klare Verbesserung, da man so nicht mehr mit dem Handballen an der Tastatur anstößt. (Vorausgesetzt, man ist kein Freund von Handballenauflagen; ich bin es nicht.)
> Das nächste, was mir ins Auge fiel war die Verarbeitung, die tatsächlich deutlich besser ist als bei der G15, wo es ja schon wirklich keinen Grund zum Meckern gab. Die Tastenanschläge sind präziser, der Klang der Tasten angenehmer, ihre Oberfläche etwas matter und griffiger und die Materialien um die Tasten herum wirken hochwertiger. Auch sind nun an der Unterseite rutschfestere Beläge und durch eine Logitech-Plakette aus Edelstahl an der Vorderseite wird das Gerät zusätzlich aufgewertet.
> ...




Irgendwie macht mich das total neidisch - glaub Ebay ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde die Hd 4890 von His nehmen, die ist der Gtx 275 ebenbürtig und HIS ist ein guter Hersteller mit leistungsfähigen (leisen) Lüftern.



Würde ich in Anbetracht von Preis/Leistung auch nehmen. Die HD4890 von HIS unterscheidet sich in ihrere Lautstärke aber nicht von den anderen. Referenzdesign eben.


----------



## Wagga (26. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage gibts eine Linuxversion von Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 (Heimanwender) konnte weder über Google noch unter Kaspersky selbst was finden?
Oder soll ich den Umweg über Wine gehen?

Und sagt jetzt nicht Linux sei sicher und es gibt keine Viren, es gibt sie und auch wenn es nicht so viele sind.
Außerdem werden sie schon auf dem Geschmack kommen welche zu entwickeln wenn immer mehr Linux nutzen!
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2009)

Naja, selbst wenn es gehen würde - ich denke nicht dass Kaspersky Linux Viren finden würde.
Erstens wird das die nichtmal kennen bzw. in der Datenbank haben, da Kaspersky ja eigentlich unter Windows läuft, und zweitens glaube ich auch nicht dass Kaspersky auf einer ex3-Platte überhaupt suchen würde.
Aber schau einfach mal hier: http://linuxwiki.de/VirenScanner


----------



## Wagga (26. April 2009)

Habe mir nun Antivir runtergeladen, Personal führte die installdatei aus.
Ist es normal das er weder eine erfolgsmeldung noch sonst eine Fortschrittsanzeige anzeigt?

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## maggus (26. April 2009)

Mir entzieht sich zwar der Sinn, einen Virenscanner unter Linux einzusetzen, aber zu deiner Frage:

Normalerweise werden die meisten Virenscanner mit einem Installer geliefert, der zumindest auf der Konsole laufen sollte. Also Terminal auf, Installerdatei starten und schaun was passiert. Weil ganz ohne Erfolgsmeldung ist doch arg komisch.


----------



## Rethelion (26. April 2009)

Für Linux hat Kaspersky nur Business-Produkte.
Aber ich kan dir Antivir oder ClamAV empfehlen. Antivir hat auch einen On-Access Scanner, glaub ich.



maggus schrieb:


> Mir entzieht sich zwar der Sinn, einen Virenscanner unter Linux einzusetzen, aber zu deiner Frage:
> 
> Normalerweise werden die meisten Virenscanner mit einem Installer geliefert, der zumindest auf der Konsole laufen sollte. Also Terminal auf, Installerdatei starten und schaun was passiert. Weil ganz ohne Erfolgsmeldung ist doch arg komisch.




Sinn macht ein Virenscan auch unter Linux. Für mich jetzt aber weniger um Linux zu sichern und Linuxviren zu finden, sonder eher zu verhindern dass ich mir verseuchte Datein runterlade und diese dann auf meinem WindowsPC öffne oder jemandem anders weitergebe.


----------



## Wagga (26. April 2009)

Ich lud die Datei runter von Anvira die Liunxversion da ist eine install-Datei im Archiv diese startete ich er fragte ob er die Datei ausführen soll, ich bestätigte aber es tute sich nicht.
Ich werde es später nochmals versuchen.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

gaaanz super toll. Ich glaub es hackt. Es sieht so aus, als wäre meine HD4830 nach ca. 4 Wochen abgeraucht...das gibts doch nicht! Davor die HD4670! Hier mal Screenshots, 1x GTA IV, 2x RaceDriver Grid, was meint ihr dazu?

Ich glaub, dass die Karte hinüber ist. Das muss doch wohl am Mainboard liegen welches die Karten zerschießt? In 3 Monaten 2 kaputte Karten, hallo?

Am Desktop seh ich nix, nur in Spielen. Bei Bedarf liefer ich noch Screenshots von anderen...Wenn die jetzt wirklich hinüber ist, regts mich echt auf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja: Die Karte(-n) sind und waren nie übertaktet!


----------



## pampam (26. April 2009)

Falls du noch nichts selbst auf die Idee gekommen sein solltest, die Temperatur zu überprüfen, kann ich dir nur Furmark empfehlen. Ist so ein haariger Würfel, der die Grafikkarte voll auslastet und es zeigt auch noch die Temperatur dabei an.


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2009)

Sieht schon ziemlich nach ner kaputten Karte aus, ja, und ich tippe auch aufs Mainboard.
Ich hatte das auch mal, da hat das MB nach und nach erst die Graka und dann die HDD gebrutzelt. Ärgerlich, aber müsste ja ein Grantiefall sein.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

doch doch, max. Temp liegt bei 55°C, also absolut im Rahmen, sogar sehr gut.

Mal sehen, ich lad eben CCC 9.4 runter, vielleicht bringt ja ein neuer Treiber was (auch wenn ich mein, dass ich den schon hab). Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich es zwar, aber probieren geht über studieren.


War das mit dem haarigen Würfel nicht ATITool?


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

Die Grafikkarte wird ein Garantiefall sein und das Mainboard willst du doch eh wechseln?

Ist doch alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

naja, mehr oder weniger. Mainboard wollte ich schon wechseln, aber mich nervts tierisch, dass das jetzt wieder ewig dauert, bis eine neue da ist.

Naja, kann man nix machen, da muss ein neues Board her wenn ich es nicht hinbekomm...Mist!

Edit: So, hab mal FurMark laufen lassen. Gibt ziemlich genau 4000 Punkte (nebenher lief iTunes falls das was macht). Und jetzt weiß ich, dass ich Catalyst 8.1 hab, ich sollte vielleicht doch 9.4 installieren FurMark sah jedenfalls normal aus.

Vielleicht behebts ja auch der neue Treiber, auch wenn ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube (aber hoffe!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: SCHEIßE! Neuer Treiber und noch der selbe Mist! Die Karte muss ich wohl oder übel zurückschicken. Ach wie mich das aufregt!!


----------



## Wagga (26. April 2009)

Die Texturfehler weisen auf ein Defekt oder ein grakaproblem.
Versuch mal neue Treiber aber ich glaub auch nicht dass dies, das Problem löst.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab - den aktuellsten Treiber hab ich gerade aufgespielt, ohne Erfolg.

Naja, muss ich wohl am Montag zu meinem Schwager gehen und das Ding zurückgeben. Der schaut mich sicher auch dumm an, wenn ich die 2. defekte Karte innerhalb kürzester Zeit vorbei bring.


----------



## pampam (26. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> War das mit dem haarigen Würfel nicht ATITool?



Stimmt, bei Furmark ist es der Ring. 
Furmark lastet die Grafikkarte (zumindest bei mir) im gegensatz zu ATItool aber komplett aus.
Bei Furmark liegt die Auslastung immer zwischen 98 und 99,9% und bei ATItool gehts mal auf 90% runter.

Aber es ist komisch, dass die Fehler nur in Spielen auftreten und nicht auch bei anderen Anwendungen, die die Grafikkarte
beanspruchen.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

ja, finde ich doch auch. 

Sollte ich noch irgendwo 3DMark haben, lass ich das auch mal laufen.

edit: Nein, habs nichtmehr. Mal sehen, vielleicht installier ich es noch zum testen.


edit2:
Ich fass es nicht...Benchmark lief komplett ohne Probleme...das gibts doch nicht!


----------



## marlonikus (26. April 2009)

ich hab ne ganz andere frage... ich will mir jetzt dan bald nen ganz neuen pc anschaffen. Bin aber ein totaler no know how typ in dem bereich. Könnt ihr mir da vill helfen?? 
würde gerne damit so titel wie wow,hdro,em4... spielen. sollte wenns geht im 500€-1000€ bereich liegen und etwas zukunft sicher sein!

danke schon im voraus


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2009)

Da haben wir einen recht guten Sticky dazu:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85410


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: So, hab mal FurMark laufen lassen. Gibt ziemlich genau 4000 Punkte (nebenher lief iTunes falls das was macht). Und jetzt weiß ich, dass ich Catalyst 8.1 hab, ich sollte vielleicht doch 9.4 installieren FurMark sah jedenfalls normal aus.
> 
> Edit: SCHEIßE! Neuer Treiber und noch der selbe Mist! Die Karte muss ich wohl oder übel zurückschicken. Ach wie mich das aufregt!!


Sind 4000 Punkte da nicht ein bisschen sehr wenig mit einer 4870 X2? Da bin ich ja mit meiner noch bedeutend schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Beileid mit der Karte ist schon Mist sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

nene, das ist mit E2200, HD4830 und 2GB Ram. Ist der kleine PC.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2009)

Achso alles klar^^


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

trotzdem nichn bssl wenig? o.o"


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

Ich schätz ma er meint Vantage und nicht 06, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (27. April 2009)

nein nein, ich mein FurMark. 3DMark05 gab ~13.500 Punkte. Andere hab ich noch nicht getestet.


Edit:

Kleine Frage am Rande: Nach reichlichen Überlegungen kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass mir das P5Q Pro eigentlich zu teuer ist. Da ist mir ein anderes Board ins Auge gefallen, und zwar das MSI P35 Neo2-FR. Hat da jemand ein paar Infos? Soll ja anscheinend auch ganz gut zum übertakten sein und ist wegen dem alten P35 auch nichtmehr so teuer.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage:

Ist Windows 7 gut zum zocken und ein benutzerfreundliches Betriebssystem oder hat es noch viele Macken?


----------



## Asoriel (27. April 2009)

zumindest die Beta ist gut zum "zocken", da Win7 recht ressourcensparend ist. Außerdem ist natürlich DX11 implementiert, was aber (noch) nichts bringt.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2009)

Hat man da höhere FPS?


----------



## Asoriel (27. April 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,675197/G...r/Windows/Test/

nicht  zu vergessen, dass es noch eine BETA ist!


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2009)

Okay, hast recht.+

EDIT: Kann man nur leider nirgends mehr laden.


----------



## Greeki (28. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Okay, hast recht.+
> 
> EDIT: Kann man nur leider nirgends mehr laden.




Morgen in einer Woche kommt der RC (Release Candidate) 1 raus.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2009)

Was ist das?

Ach ups jetzt weiß ichs. Wikipedia ^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. April 2009)

hehe, ich bin wieder glücklich!

Meine Grafikkarte ist doch nicht kaputt! Ich hab so ein billiges ASRock-Board, bei dem man im Bios PCIe Downstream Pipeline deaktivieren muss. Ist das auf AUTO gibts Fehler, die aussehen, als wäre die Karte dahin. 
Da ich mich nochmal ein wenig ans übertakten mit einem Billig-Board getastet hab, gabs natürlich auch einige CMOS-Resets. Glücklicherweiße hab ich lediglich vergessen, die Option zu deaktivieren, der Karte gehts also mehr als gut

Neues Board kommt trotzdem rein, ich liebäugel im Moment mit dem MSI P35 Neo2 RF für 70€. Mir ist bewusst, dass er P35-Chip kein PCIe 2.0 hat und auch max. 8GB Ram unterstützt, trotzdem ist das ein ordentliches Board zu einem super Preis. Außerdem sollte OC-technisch einiges möglich sein, wenn auch nicht ganz so viel wie bei den ROG-Boards, ist aber auch ne andere Preisklasse und Zielgruppe.
Beim Ram bin ich noch am überlegen...4GB sollen es sein, auf jeden Fall mit nem schicken Heatspreader. DDR2 800 sollten reichen, da ich mit dem E2200 den 400er-FSB eh nie im Entferntesten sehen werde.
Falls also jemand einen Ram-Tipp hat: Her damit! Aktuell ist der OCZ Reaper 800Mhz CL5 mein Favorit. Nen CL4-Ram brauch ich in dem PC beim besten Willen nicht, aber optisch solls ein bischen was hermachen. 

Also, ich such noch ein 4GB Ram-Kit, sollte maximal 60€ kosten, am besten weniger. Hersteller ist egal, wie gesagt, Heatspreader ist muss. Ob 1066 oder 800 ist eigentlich auch egal, aber 667 auf keinen Fall.


----------



## RaDon27 (28. April 2009)

Wieder einmal aus eigener Erfahrung: P5QL Pro. Ich nutz es selbt und bin äußerst zufrieden. OC-technisch is auch einiges geboten, der große Bruder (P5Q Pro) is ja dafür bekannt, die L-Version hat die gleichen Features.

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VaaowxX3FX...=659&ref=13

Ebenfalls knapp 70&#8364;, dafür aber auch nen P43.

Edit: Hab ma RAM rausgesucht, Corsair XMS2 Cl5
G.Skill Cl4
GeiL Black Dragon Cl5

Find das GeiL-Kit recht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei der G.Skill-Arbeitspeicher wegen den Timings recht gut aussieht


----------



## Asoriel (28. April 2009)

Naja, aber nur 1x PCIe x16. Ich möchte mir die Option für eine 2. HD4830 offen halten, außerdem hab ich gerne eine groß dimensionierte NB-Kühlung, da die Temperatur sonst doch gerne mal hohe Werte erreicht sobald man die Spannung erhöht. 
Über das P5QL Pro hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ich glaub, das ist nix für mich. Desweiteren hat es nur 3 Lüfteranschlüsse, ich hab aber 4 Gehäuselüfter+CPU-Lüfter, da müsste ich also noch über Adapter bzw. Lüftersteuerung gehen, das Problem hab ich beim MSI nicht.

Klar, ASUS ist top und ich hab/hatte selbst schon 2 Boards davon (Rampage Formula, jetzt das Maximus Extreme) und ich bin recht zufrieden. Zuerst wollte ich auch das P5Q Pro, das muss aber in einem Zweitrechner nicht sein.

Außerdem sagt mir so ein abgespeckter Chipsatz (P43) garnicht zu. Der P35 ist sehr stabil, lässt sich gut übertakten und hat sich schon ettliche Male bewießen. 
Einzige Nachteile: Stromsparfunktion, PCIe 2.0 und ICH10. Auf alle 3 kann ich getrost verzichten. Die anderen Unterschiede sind marginal, die jucken mich eh nicht.


Edit: Danke für die Ram-Kits. Von denen würde ich entweder das Geil oder das Corsair nehmen, die kommen definitv in die engere Auswahl. Mit OCZ hab ich schon sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ebenfalls mit Geil, da hab ich aktuell ein Kit (DDR3 1333Mhz CL7)


----------



## RaDon27 (28. April 2009)

War auch nur nen Vorschlag^^
War mir auch net sicher, ob die aus dem kleinen Rechnen nen Crossfiresystem machen wolltest, deswegen is mir des MB direkt eingefallen.
Hab damals auch geschwankt zw P5Q und P5QL und hab dann ma nach Unterschieden zw P43 und P45 geschaut, wirklich große Unterschiede konnt ich da garnet finden. (Der zweite PCI-e Slot war mir egal, der Punkt fiel in meiner Überlegung weg). Schlussendlich war dann der Preisunterschied der schlagende Punkt, 40&#8364; Unterschied warn mir dann doch zu heftig.

Aber das musst du natürlich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage bezüglich HWV. Hab da vor ein paar Tagen was bestellt und seit 2 oder 3 Minuten steht bei Status: " Die Ware wurde an Sie versendet. - 1 Paket(e). Tracking-Nummer(n): [0**********8] -  "  Was soll mir diese "Tracking-Nummer" bringen?


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2009)

Gna! Als ich heut Morgen ins Wohnzimmer kam lief noch irgendein Luefter am Rechner meiner besseren Haelfte. Also ausgeschaltet, neugestartet - und *zack* *stink* Sicherung. Das Netzteil war hin - obwohl es ein teures "Hiper" war. Leider schon ein wenig aelter (auch wenn es die meiste Zeit unbenutzt rumstand). Trotzdem wuerde ich da fuer den Preis mehr erwarten!

Fuer mich hiess das dann, dass ich vor der Arbeit noch schnell ein neues (altes, ratterndes) Netzteil in ihren Rechner bauen durfte. Im Laufe des Tages hab ich dann ein neues bestellt (OCZ Stealth) - und die Gelegenheit genutzt endlich zu einem neuen TFT zu kommen (meine HannsG-Gurke ist nun wirklich nicht mehr schoen). Das heisst morgen kommt dann nicht nur das neue Netzteil sondern auch ein LG W2252TQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (28. April 2009)

Mit der kannst du das Paket verfolgen , auf Dhl.de!


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2009)

Danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. April 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gna! Als ich heut Morgen ins Wohnzimmer kam lief noch irgendein Luefter am Rechner meiner besseren Haelfte. Also ausgeschaltet, neugestartet - und *zack* *stink* Sicherung. Das Netzteil war hin - obwohl es ein teures "Hiper" war. Leider schon ein wenig aelter (auch wenn es die meiste Zeit unbenutzt rumstand). Trotzdem wuerde ich da fuer den Preis mehr erwarten!
> 
> Fuer mich hiess das dann, dass ich vor der Arbeit noch schnell ein neues (altes, ratterndes) Netzteil in ihren Rechner bauen durfte. Im Laufe des Tages hab ich dann ein neues bestellt (OCZ Stealth) - und die Gelegenheit genutzt endlich zu einem neuen TFT zu kommen (meine HannsG-Gurke ist nun wirklich nicht mehr schoen). Das heisst morgen kommt dann nicht nur das neue Netzteil sondern auch ein LG W2252TQ
> 
> ...



Dir ist bewusst, daß die nächsten Tage nach und nach die neuen Modelle von LG kommen? Die ersten sind bei Geizhals schon gelistet und auch teilweise verfügbar.


----------



## Asoriel (28. April 2009)

trotzdem ein sehr schicker Monitor Sieht gut aus, die techn. Daten stimmen und der Preis auch.


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2009)

Was kommen denn fuer neue Modelle? 22'' mit 1680x1050er Aufloesung?

Edit: Ahh - die W86-Serie? Die schauen schon nett aus - allerdings wollte ich dann doch nicht so viel ausgeben...
Edit2: Ahh2 - wahrscheinlich meinst Du eher die W2353-Serie. Hmm...


----------



## Klos1 (28. April 2009)

Zwar nicht 22" und mit deiner Auflösung, aber hier mal ein paar Links:

http://www.cyberport.de/item/2646/999/0/13...01.html?APID=14

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b001...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Hier die etwas teureren:

http://www.lgblog.de/2009/04/03/lg-lcd-mon...-der-w86-serie/

von den günstigeren ist aber auch ein 22" im Anmarsch. 

Ahh...und hier noch nen Link

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/m...serien_full-hd/

So, daß war alles, was ich auf die Schnelle so gefunden habe. Ich würde auf den neuen warten ehrlich gesagt. Kann nicht mehr lange dauern. Vielleicht ein paar Wochen. Und wenn der dann deutlich besser ist, dann wäre das ärgerlich. Würde mir zumindest so gehen.


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2009)

Danke. Aber der einzige der da fuer mich in Frage kaeme (Brauch keinen Full-HD-Monitor und ehrlich gesagt will ich das meinem Rechner nicht zumuten. Und Interpolieren muss ja auch nicht sein...) ist der W2243 - und der kommt ja leider erst im Juni. Letztlich finde ich die Unterschiede eh nicht SOOO dramatisch. Habe bisher auf einem 19'' HannsG gezockt, dessen Werte sicherlich fern ab von jedem aktuellen TFT sind - und das ohne je Probleme mit Schlieren oder sonstigen Darstellungsfehlern gehabt zu haben. Da ich den aber schonmal auseinander bauen musste, hat nicht nur das Gehaeuse gelitten, sondern auf der Folie sind auch schon ein paar Kratzer...

PS: Die W86-Serie ist schon huebsch - aber wenn man etwas ersetzt das ja eigentlich noch funktioniert muss man halt jeden Penny rechtfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Weiss jemand ob man die Lautstärke am Rechner mit irgendeiner Software noch höher drehen kann? Hab jetzt alles auf 100% und finde es seit dem ich heute mein neues Headset habe (Creative Fatal1ty) ziemlich leise. Geht das irgendwie oder leidet die Qualität dann zu sehr?


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

Das Fatal1ty hat eh einen "leisen" Ruf, ebenso mein Sennheiser PC151. Wird man sich wohl damit abfinden müssen, ich hab nix gefunden. Wäre aber durchaus interessant, sowas könnte ich auch gebrauchen.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Mich stört das nur beim Serien schauen. Man versteht die teilweise nicht wenn die wirklich leise reden :/ Aber ansonsten finde ich das Headset genial, liegt super und tut nicht weh. Die Kone und das Taito sind heute auch angekommen. Mit der Kone freunde ich mich grad erstmal an, muss erstmal mit den ganzen Funktionen klar kommen *g* Das Taito ist wirklich nen Spitzenmousepad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es aus Stoff ist...Wär nix für mich.


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2009)

Hab damals mit meiner Kone das Sense-Mousepad gekauft - find es aber nicht wirklich toll und werd es wohl bei Gelegenheit ersetzen. Zu duenn und mir dadurch fuer stundenlanges Zocken einfach zu unbequem.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Das Taito ist dick genug, 3,25mm glaube ich. Hat aber nur eine Seite, die Speed-Seite. Kann sein das ich die andere auch benutzen kann, ist aber kein Logo drauf als denke ich eher nicht. 

Kann man bei der Kone eigentlich bei den Makros einstellen, das wenn man die Taste gedrückt hält er das Makro immer wiederholt? Hab Mausrad nach links drücken leiser und nacht rechts lauter für eingestellt, also für Winamp. Aber das wird dann immer nur 1% mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

also bei meiner G9 geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. da hab ich im Treiber direkt eine Funktion die für jedes Programm funktioniert und ich brauch kein Makro erstellen.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Das es das bei der G9 gibt weiss ich sogar, nen Kumpel hat die auch. Vielleicht gibt es das bei der Kone auch und ich bin einfach nur zu dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

ich kenn das Treibermenü der Kone nicht, aber bei mir wähl ich die Taste aus die ich belegen will und dann hab ich ein riesiges Drop-Down Menü. Hier mal die obere Hälfte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sag mal, wie ist der erste Eindruck bzgl. Qualität bei der Kone?


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Also der erste Eindruck von meiner Kone ist, das es eine super Maus ist. Die Verarbeitung finde ich Spitze. Sie liegt mir persönlich wirklich gut in der Hand. Nur der Knopf direkt vorm Mausrad ist beim zocken nicht so einfach zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten, die Maus gleitet super und diese TCU Funktion(Tracking Control Unit) ist auch gut. Also dieser Abstands Messer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit den Farben bin ich grad noch am rumspielen was mir am besten gefällt.

So sieht das Menü für die Kone aus, wenn ich eine Taste auswähle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

sehr schickes Treibermenü, das muss man sagen, leider fehlen einige vorprogrammierte Funktionen wie zB bei der Logitech-Maus. Vielleicht gibts schon nen aktuellen Treiber der das beinhaltet oder er kommt noch.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Auf der Treiber-CD war der aktuellste Treiber drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was meinst du für Funktionen? Also Belegung der Tasten oder wie?

Edit: Im Changelog der neusten Version steht sogar das hier: "Assign a key issue fixed (holding a button is sending a constant signal now) "


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

ja, vielleicht kommt da ja noch was dazu.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Mal hoffen das noch was dazu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins versteh ich aber nicht bei der Maus. Was bringen die Gewichte? Egal ob 5, 10, 15 oder 20g - ich merk da überhaupt keinen Unterschied bei.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2009)

Habe auch schon mit der Roccat geliebäugelt. Was mich aber abgeschreckt hat, sind die vielen Mausräder die bei dieser Maus innerhalb kürzester Zeit bei den Usern kaputt gegangen sind.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Das Problem mit den Mausrädern ist nicht mehr. Bei den neuen Mäusen bleiben die heile, war nur bei den älteren KONE's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2009)

Ja schon, aber ich habe irgendwie Angst noch so eine"alte" zu erwischen. Kann man irgendwie an der Verpackung erkennen ob das eine neue Revision ist oder so?


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Hmm, glaube nicht das man erkennt ob alt oder neu. Aber ich denke wenn man die bei HWV oder Alternate oder ähnlichem bestellt, senden die einem schon keine schlechte Ware zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2009)

Naja - bei so einem Mangel sollte man davon ausgehen, dass die unverkauften Exemplare zurueckgerufen worden.

PS: Ich hab meine Kone seit ca. einem halben Jahr - und auch die ist noch in Top-Zustand.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2009)

Ok dann werde ich mir die demnächst wohl bestellen. Thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

@ Ogil: Was du wie man das einstellt bei der Kone das dauerhaft der Bewehl vom Makro gesendet wird, wenn man den Knopf dafür drückt?


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2009)

Also wenn ich z.B. aufs Mausrad-Kippen eine Taste lege und das Mausrad gekippt halte, dann wird das auch entsprechend wiederholt aufgefuehrt.

PS: Hab grad meinen neuen Monitor angeschlossen. Nice, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Also irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht :/ Naja mal schauen morgen, heute will ich erstmal ausgibig die Maus in Shootern testen *g*


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

na denn, viel Spaß.

Was bedeuten eigentlich die Schriftzeichen deines Titels? Ist das chinesisch/japanisch/mandarin? Hab da keine Ahnung von...


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Die Schriftzeichen sind Japanisch, und bedeuten frei übersetzt "Nerd" oder "Freak" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

hehe, nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst du echt japanisch? Ist das nicht irre schwierig?

edit: Haha nicht schlecht...war eben auf Wikipedia, das ist ja nichtmehr schön...


----------



## Wagga (29. April 2009)

ich denke er nutzte eine Übersetzungssoftware, kann mirs auch schwer vorstellen, das er japanisch kann.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

na, warum nicht? Jeder hat seine eigenen Hobbys, vielleicht gefällt ihm einfach die japanische Kultur. Ich fände das durchaus interessant, wenn ein Jugendlicher (deutschsprachiger) japanisch kann. Alle Achtung!


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Ich kann schon japanisch, aber nicht wirklich gut. Bloss hier in der Gegend gibt es keine Schule an der man das lernen kann, also muss ich mir das selbst beibringen. Ist ziemlich schwer. 
Und ja, mir gefällt die japanische Kultur sehr, habe mir vorgenommen wenn ich arbeite da hinzufliegen und wenns mir gefällt, zieh ich ganz dahin.


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Schriftzeichen sind Japanisch, und bedeuten frei übersetzt "Nerd" oder "Freak"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab das schon vor n paar Tagen mal von Google übersetzen lassen, da ist was anderes dabei rausgekommen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleach ist anscheinend ein Manga :  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleach_(Manga) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Ich kenne auch eine 16jährige die japanisch lernt, ich fänds zwar auch interesannt, aber.... ich bin mit Spanisch genug ausgelastet zurzeit ^^

Wo wir gerade bei Sprachen sind, ich such zurzeit ne Programmiersprache zum lernen die relativ anfängerfreundlich ist - ich hab gelesen C bzw. C# soll da nicht schlecht sein und hab da auch auf Amazon schon n paar (anscheinend) gute Bücher für Anfänger gefunden - was meint ihr ? Ausser mittelmäßigen HTML-Kentnissen ists bei mir noch nicht weit her mit Programmiersprachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2009)

Gibts es eine Seite, wo man schöne hochauflösende Desktophintergründe findet für 22Zoll Bildschirme?

Möchte mein Desktop etwas gestalten.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

such einfach nach Wallpaper bei google, da findest tausende und abertausende.

EspCap: C# / C ist top, aber da musst du dich angeblich lange einarbeiten (ich hab garkeine Ahnung vom programmieren). Vielleicht arbeite ich ich da auch irgendwann man ein bischen ein. 
Selbst bei Photoshop ging es ca. 9 Monate bis ich den Bogen raus hatte und auch die meisten Funktionen anständig einsetzen konnte, und Programmiersprachen sind da nochmal ne ganze Nummer vielfältiger.


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2009)

Hab gefunden:

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/do.../downloads/any/


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2009)

Das waer ein Nerd: &#36864;&#23624;&#12394;&#20154; - laut Translator. Ich kann kein Japanisch, auch wenn das in gewissen Kreisen (Anime-/Manga-Fans, Go-Spieler) mittlerweile recht viel gelernt wird.

Zur Programmiersprache: C# oder Java sind im Moment "die" Hochsprachen. Und wie viel oder schnell man das lernt ist wohl vor allem eine Frage des Fleisses. So wirklich schwer ist es nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

@ EspCap: Sowie ich das gelernt hab sollte das eigentlich nicht "Bleach" heissen :/ Entweder erzählt mein Buch mir Scheisse oder ich bin dabei durcheinander gekommen °_°

Das Buch hier ---> *Klick*


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2009)

Haben im japanischen nicht auch einige Sachen mehrere Bedeutungen, je nach dem wie man sie ausspricht? Irgendwas war da doch ^^

Und dann werd ich mir wohl mal in den Pfingstferien C# vornehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab bei Amazon dieses Buch gefunden das ziemlich hoch gelobt wird, nur scheint es mir als würden die da mit Visual Studio 2008 arbeiten, und ich will nicht unbedingt die 500 Euro für das Teil ausgeben wenn die Trial Version abgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Theoretisch sollte das doch aber auch mit Notepad ++ (das hab ich schon ein paar mal für LUA benutzt, bei WoW Addons ein bisschen was ausprobiert), oder?
Es unterstützt zumindest C# - weis einer was Visual Studio 2008 so tolles kann im Gegensatz zum Notepad ++?


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2009)

Einfach unglaublich das BIld




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2009)

Ja, die meisten Zeichen habe mehrere Bedeutungen. Darum verwende ich auch meistens das "moderne japanisch". Also mit normalen Buchstaben. Ist wesentlich einfacher. "sousa kanashimi wo yasashisa ni, jibun rashisa wo chikara ni".  Hoffe hab mich nicht verschrieben ^^

Hat jetzt aber eigentlich keinerlei Bedeutung, nur meine Lieblingsstelle in einem Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Sora: Was fürn Bild?


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2009)

Siehst du das nicht, was ich gepostet habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Okay, es wird nicht angezeigt. Habe eben mit einem anderen PC geschaut.

Diesen meine Ich hier: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/Dd...r_1680x1050.jpg


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Hm... File not found : / Die redirect Seite macht wohl auch wenn sie ausgeschaltet ist Links kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

sieht wohl so aus. Schade eigentlich.

Du könntest das Bild downloaden, bei nem Imagehoster uploaden und dann posten


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2009)

Was postet ihr hier alle rum, um diese Zeit? Habt ihr nichts zu arbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

höhö, selbe Frage an dich

Nein, ich hab heut nix zu arbeiten. Kurzarbeit und daher ein 4Tage-Wochenende.

Klos, hast du zufällig ein Tutorial für Java im Angebot? Am besten ein OpenBook. Ich hab schon einiges gefunden, aber vielleicht kennst du ja was, das sich bei Anfängern bewärt hat.

Oder lieber CSharp?


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2009)

Java ist auch eine Insel!

Also damit (bzw. mit einem Vorvorvorgaenger) hab ich damals Java gelernt...


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

hehe, eben das hab ich auch gerade geöffnet.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was postet ihr hier alle rum, um diese Zeit? Habt ihr nichts zu arbeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope, Pause und den WLAN-Key vom Lehrerzimmer ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

WLAN-Key von Lehrerzimmer? Ist der öffentllich bekannt oder haben die ihr WLAN per WEP verschlüsselt? Falls ja, gehört dem Zuständigen mal der Marsch geblasen.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Ich bin der Zuständige bzw. Admin (deswegen weis ich den auch, habs ja selber eingerichtet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein , es ist WPA2, wie sich das gehört ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

ach, na das erklärts natürlich


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1186/01...citybypaulo.jpg


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Wow, der ist cool, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos Wow : Der neue WoW-Patch lässt sich schon wieder nicht installieren und mault wieder ich hätte eine ältere Version. Und bei Wowsource funktioniert der Download nicht.... 
Wenn das so weitergeht kauf ich mir WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. April 2009)

_Weiss einer zufällig wie hoch der Mitarbeiter-Rabatt bei Saturn ist? _


----------



## Shefanix (30. April 2009)

Also painschkes, du hättest schon ein bisschen bei Google schauen können. Da steht sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Rabatt ist immer unterschiedlich, kommt auf die Produkte drauf an. Bei Aktions-Angeboten sind es meist nur 1%, bei anderen können es je nach Artikel 7 bis sogar 50% sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, bei manchen Artikeln musst du auch direkt mit den Vorgesetzten handeln.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2009)

Schonmal repair.exe drüber gelaufen lassen und neu gepatcht?

Sollte helfen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. April 2009)

Ach blödes WoW, hatte noch nie Probleme, aber ausgerechnet heute wo ich mal so richtig Lust auf WoW hab komm ich nicht auf den Server, und wenn dann hab ich sofort wieder disconnect <.<


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schonmal repair.exe drüber gelaufen lassen und neu gepatcht?
> 
> Sollte helfen.



Schon gefühlte 50 mal seit dem Release von WotLK (weil sich bei mir seitdem noch kein Patch  problemlos installieren hat lassen...).
Aber seltsamerweise hats funktioniert nachdem ich die Patchdatei zum 20. mal ausgeführt hab, obwohl ich da nichts anderes gemacht hab als bei den anderen 19 mal... 
Naja, es läuft immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2009)

Dann liegts an Blizzard.


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

painschkes willste jetzt bei Saturn arbeiten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kannst mir gleich mal n Paket voll Spiele schicken, ich mach dir dann ne Liste hehe


----------



## painschkes (30. April 2009)

_Nö , geht um (m)einen LCD bzw Plasma TV und da mein Halbonkel bei Saturn arbeitet.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

hmm...wäre es nicht praktisch, direkt den zu fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin am überlegen...ich will nochmal ein Gehäuse modden. An Pfingsten haben wir Kurzarbeit, da hätte ich Zeit, ich weiß nur noch nicht, was für eins ich nehmen soll. Auf jeden Fall darf kein Fenster oder sowas drin sein, es sollte nicht sehr teuer sein. Lüfter vorne/hinten bzw. Aufnahmen dafür sind kein Muss, das kann ich auch noch selbst reinbasteln. Ich will aber mal was ganz verrücktes probieren...und irgendwie hab ich den Drang, da dann eine Wasserkühlung reinzupacken, nur bin ich von den dann anfallenden Kosten noch nicht so ganz begeistert...


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2009)

Asoriel: Probieren geht über studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. April 2009)

_Ja wäre es , nur haben wir/ich keinen Kontakt , nun muss meinen anderen Onkel fragen damit er ihn fragt...deshalb wollte ich es schonmal wissen..

Big oder Midi Tower? 

Was heisst nicht so teuer?_


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> höhö, selbe Frage an dich
> 
> Nein, ich hab heut nix zu arbeiten. Kurzarbeit und daher ein 4Tage-Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Java hätte ich jetzt auch auf das Open Book verwiesen. Aber generell würde ich persönlich jetzt C# empfehlen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß ich selbst in der Firma nur mit C# zu tun hatte. In der Schule hingegen war es nur Java. 

Für mich ist C# einfach eleganter und das Visual Studio finde ich auch meilenweit besser, als Eclipse. Was aber wahrscheinlich auch nur wieder Gewohnheit ist.
Im Endeffekt gilt: Kannst du eine, kannst du auch die andere.

Mal von der Tatsache abgesehen, daß du dich in die Klassenbibliothek erneut einarbeiten müsstest. Aber das ist eh ein Fass ohne Boden. 

Von C# gäbe es auch ein Open Book, daß ich für den Einstieg empfehlen würde. Danach würde ich mich durch die Foren wühlen. Die zwei sind sehr gut:

http://www.codeproject.com/

http://www.mycsharp.de/wbb2/

Dort sind wirklich sehr fähige Programmierer unterwegs und man kann jede Menge neues lernen. Zum Beispiel über neue Techniken, wie z.b. WPF.

Achja: C# hätte ich ein Open Book da, falls du im Netz nichts findest. Aber ich glaube, daß neue mit dem Studio 2008 ist online noch verfügbar. Ich hätte das 2005er da. Mit dem habe ich damals auch angefangen.


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

achso okay, macht natürlich Sinn.

aktuell hab ich hier 3 komplette PCs mit denen ich machen kann was ich will. Die beiden Spiele-PCs und ein kleiner Home-Server. Der Home-Server ist im Moment in eine Schublade eingebaut, der kleine Spiele-PC in einem 08/15-Gehäuse und der anständige Rechner in nem gemoddeten Gehäuse. Eigentlich will ich den großen PC in ein neues Gehäuse stecken und die anderen beiden jeweils eine Stufe aufstocken. Außerdem soll der große dann eine WaKü verpasst bekommen, und zwar CPU, Chipsatz und Grafikkarte. Für den Chipsatz brauch ich kein Kühler, der ist schon WaKü-Vorbereitet (Maximus Extreme).

Weiß zufällig jemand eine WaKü (inkl. Kühler für CPU/GPU), die alles dabei hat, also Radiator, Reservoir etc.,  was taugt und nicht über 200&#8364; kostet? Kühler sollten auf die 4870x2 passen, der für die CPU auf 775 und wenn möglich auch auf 1366.

Edit: Vielen Dank für die Links Klos!

Edit2: painschkes: BigTower, nach Möglichkeit unter 60&#8364;. Hab mich schon ein wenig umgesehen, aber nix passendes für mich gefunden.


----------



## painschkes (30. April 2009)

_Big Tower für 60€? Hm..das wird hart.. _


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

naja, das A+ Seenium kommt in die Bereiche und lässt sich sicherlich toll modden. Lediglich der Lüftereinbau in der Front wird schwer, aber eigentlich hatte ich eh vor, eine komplett eigene Front aus GFK zu basteln.


----------



## Shefanix (30. April 2009)

Also wenn du dir ne Wasserkühlung reinbaust, dann brauchst du ja eigentlich die alten Lüfter nicht mehr oder? Ich nehm sie dir nämlich gern ab *g*


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

wird ja ein komplett neues Gehäuse, die Lüfter bleiben im alten Gehäuse, in welches dann neue (alte) Hardware reinkommt. Lediglich ein Scythe Mugen (der erste) ist dann über, aber für den hätte ich schon nen Abnehmer. Dann kommt auf den E2200 der Mugen2 (was eigentlich auch total blödsinnig ist)


----------



## Shefanix (30. April 2009)

Schade, hät ja sein können. Aber da es ja eh Schwachsinn ist auf nem E2200 den Mugen2 zu klatschen, kannst mir den genausogut geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2009)

Es ist ja bekannt, dass Win7 RC1 am 5. Mai für die Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung steht. Kleine Frage dazu: Kann man das dann unbegrenzt benutzen inkl. Updates? Würde aber irgendwie keinen Sinn ergeben...


edit:

So, BigTower kommt am Samstag ein neuer ins Haus. NoName, aber das ist mir egal => Gratis! Mein Schwager hat noch Gehäuse mit Lackfehler vom Transport, die er gütigerweiße behalten durfte, aber nichtmehr verkaufen kann. Glücklicherweiße hat es eins, das in der Mitte links total verkratzt ist, da kommt eh ein Fenster rein. Vorne und hinten je 2x120mm-Halter. 
Mal schauen, ich habs noch nicht gesehen, bin aber gespannt. Sollte es bis Samstag dann klappen, kann ich auf Wunsch Bilder reinstellen.

Da hab ich dann vor, eine Wasserkühlung reinzubauen. Und zwar hab ich mir eine ausgesucht, die mal laut diversen Foren sehr gut erweitern kann, eine Thermaltake PW850i ProWater. Kommt mit Radiator, Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Durchflussmessgerät und CPU-Kühler für ~100&#8364; Ladenpreis. 
Ist sicher nicht die Beste, aber ich bin ja absoluter Neuling in dem Gebiet und erwarte auch keine extremen Temperaturen. Mit dem Mugen2 sollte sie mithalten können. Mir geht es nicht um extremes OC, sondern will ich einen richtig schicken Rechner bauen, mein Ziel ist recht ergeizig. Wenn ich damit fertig bin, soll er auf Million Dollar PC zu sehen sein. Ob ich dann tatsächlich die kaufen werde, ist noch nicht sicher. Erstmal das Gehäuse begutachten, dann entscheide ich weiter. Auf jeden Fall soll sie komplett intern sein, extern will ich nix haben. Ich bin auch am überlegen...Grafikkarte dazu wäre auch nett, aber dann ist die Garantie weg, was ich bei der Karte eigentlich nicht haben will.


----------



## aseari (1. Mai 2009)

Ich schätze, dass der Win7 RC genauso begrenzt ist, wie die Beta. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum endgültigen Release von Win7 den RC nutzen kann... Ich hab mich so an Win7 gewöhnt, dass ich absolut nicht auf Vista umsteigen will -.-


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2009)

_Falls jemand Arbeitsspeicher braucht - bei Alternate ist heute 20% Rabatt auf RAM.._


----------



## Wagga (1. Mai 2009)

Aktuell reichen mir 4 GB, sonst würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

jopp, bis Sonntag ist *Tag der Arbeit*sspeicher bei Alternate. Auf alle sofort verfügbaren Rams gibts 20%, das gilt auch für Ram-Kühler hab ich festgestellt.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2009)

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...lian-li-g70.htm

Wie heißt das Gehäuse, oder ist das gemoddet?


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2009)

_Lian Li G70

_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

rechts neben den Bildern stehen immer Hinweiße, da findest du auch, wie das Gehäuse heißt.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
hat irgendwer von Euch Erfahrung mit den dLan Produkten von Devolo? Speziell die Methode das LAN über Koaxialkabel aufzubauen interessiert mich.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich hier genau welche Lüfter einbauen kann:

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Würde gerne blaue nehmen.

Haben da an 3x http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Case_...;l3=L%C3%BCfter 

gedacht.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

na, das steht doch bei Alternate.

Zitat: "folgenden Lüfter lassen sich einbauen: 1x 120mm oder 1x 140mm Lüfter in der Gehäusefront, 1x 80mm oder 1x 120mm Lüfter in der Gehäuserückseite, 2x 80mm oder 2x 120mm Lüfter im Seitenteil"


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh das aber net, wie man im Seitenteil zwei einbauen soll, da ist ein großer Lüfter drinn.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

Nein. Du hast dir die Economy-Edition ausgesucht, lediglich die Value-Edition hat den 250mm-Lüfter in der Seite.

siehe hier: klick


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2009)

Gibts irgendwo ein 250mm LCD Blau Lüfter?.. find grad garkeinen.

Wie bei diesem PC, die zwei Lüfter an der Seite, so einen blauleuchtend brauch ich: http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/i...-Netzteil-.html

250mm


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2009)

_Hat jemand ne wirklich Ahnung von LCD´s / Plasma´s ? _


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

Ich nicht...


@Soramac: Bei Lüfter, besonders bei speziellen Wünschen, ist caseking.de die Anlaufstelle Nummer 1. Der größte blau beleuchtete den ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab, ist ein 220mm-Lüfter (Link), mit n bischen basteln bekommst den aber gut montiert.
Ansonsten könntest du dir mal das Aplus CS-Monolize II ansehen.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2009)

WoW!

Danke dir Asoriel du bist der größte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den werd ich schon reinkriegen.


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2009)

_Hm, ich denk der kommt in die engere Wahl 

 Klick mich! 

Natürlich ohne Fuß.. wenn dann kommt er an die Wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

Nett! Sogar mit LAN-Anschluss! Nur die Fernbedienung sieht...naja...billig aus. Da könntest ja noch ne Logitech Harmony kaufen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und in 2 Wochen kommt ne Wasserkühlung ins Haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entweder eine von Thermaltake, aber mit 360mm Radiator oder eine selbst gebaute, da muss ich mich noch informieren. Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.

Morgen sollte normal der BigTower kommen, bin echt mal gespannt.

edit: Buffed macht mal wieder den Link kaputt...


----------



## EspCap (1. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ne WaKü würd ich mir nie einbauen...
Einem Bekannten ist mal der Radiator bzw. die Schläuche daran geplatzt und dann stand das Wasser im PC, das hat mir gereicht ^^

Aber der Fernseher sieht cool aus, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaub ne WaKü würd ich mir nie einbauen...
> Einem Bekannten ist mal der Radiator geplatzt und dann stand das Wasser im PC, das hat mir gereicht ^^




Naja, ich würde mir gerne eine Wakü einbauen, wenn das Geld da ist. Es ist ja nicht so wie du es beschrieben hast, das mal einfach sowas platzt. Es werden auch keine Wasserbetten verkauft, die dann gleich bei ner Nadel platzen, so ist das nicht. Immerhin das Wasser das da ''platzt'' nicht leitend. So kann wirklich nichts passieren, wenn es mal tropft oder so und heute ist es ja schon so ausgereift, das man da keine Bedenken haben muss, wenn man bei einer Marken-Herstellung kauft.


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2009)

_Das mt der Fernbedienung stimmt.. naja.. mal schaun :]

Aber den Fuß find ich ziemlich hässlich..deshalb kommt der wenn dann auch ohne an die Wand °_°..



Welchen BigTower hast jetzt genommen Sebi?_


----------



## EspCap (1. Mai 2009)

Naja, er hat zumindest erzählt da sei was geplatzt und das Wasser stand im PC, frag mich nicht was da genau passiert ist ^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. Mai 2009)

normal leitet das nicht.


painschkes:


Asoriel schrieb:


> So, BigTower kommt am Samstag ein neuer ins Haus. NoName, aber das ist mir egal => Gratis! Mein Schwager hat noch Gehäuse mit Lackfehler vom Transport, die er gütigerweiße behalten durfte, aber nichtmehr verkaufen kann. Glücklicherweiße hat es eins, das in der Mitte links total verkratzt ist, da kommt eh ein Fenster rein. Vorne und hinten je 2x120mm-Halter.
> Mal schauen, ich habs noch nicht gesehen, bin aber gespannt. Sollte es bis Samstag dann klappen, kann ich auf Wunsch Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2009)

_Na is doch auch was schickes :]

Kannst ja mal n paar Bildchen machen wenn du magst.. _


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Mai 2009)

morgen!

nach 3 Tagen wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit neuem System und neu aufgelegtem Betriebssystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2009)

_Erzähl _


----------



## minimitmit (2. Mai 2009)

So Leute hab mal ne Frage.
Da ich wahrscheinlich Montag ( oder im Verlauf der Woche) mir nen neuen PC bestellen werde habe ich noch ne Frage zur Grafikkarte:
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja die Zotac GTX 275 holen.--> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VujZIzXcV2...=554&ref=26
Dann las ich grade von dem Test der Radeon 4770 und dem niedrigen Verbrauch unter Last und dem super Preis.
Waere es nicht vll. sinnvoll 2 4770 anstatt ner GTX275 zu nehmen?!
Mainboard wird nen Asus P5Q-Pro.

Hier der Link zur 4770. --->  http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VujZIzXcV2...15&agid=717


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub du wirst von einer Zotac 275 mehr haben.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2009)

Naja, wenn das Spiel gut mit Crossfire skaliert, dann hast du mehr Power, ohne Frage. Skaliert es nicht mit Crossfire, hast du bei weitem weniger.
Wieviel Prozent der aktuellen Titel mit Crossfire skalieren, müsste man mal googeln. Weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Stromverbrauch wird wohl niedriger sein, als mit der GTX275, bzw. maximal gleich, nach allem, was ich bisher so gesehen aber. 
Von daher, keine Ahnung

Ich persönlich würde die GTX275 nehmen, weil mir Single-GPU's lieber sind.

Edit: hier wurden ein paar getestet:

http://www.madshrimps.be/vbulletin/f22/ati...compared-63320/

Also wie gesagt, skaliert das Spiel mit Crossfire, dann ist da schon Dampf dahinter. Zweifelsfrei in den meisten Fällen mehr, als mit nur einer Highend-Karte.

Edit vom Edit

Da ist jetzt keine 4770 im Crossfire-Verbund dabei, aber viele aktuelle Spiele und man sieht sehr schon, was wie mit Crossfire oder SLI skaliert.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cr...e_vs_sli/15.htm


----------



## minimitmit (2. Mai 2009)

Skaliert denn Warhammer Online mit Crossfire?
Wenn ja: Dann tendiere ich eher zu den 4770.
Und danke Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2009)

Eine seriöse Quelle habe ich da nicht, aber aus einigen Foren konnte man den Erfahrungsberichten entnehmen, daß Warhammer sich überhaupt nichts aus SLI oder Crossfire macht. Im Gegenteil, manche berichteten sogar von Problemen und teilweise auch mehr Ruckler. Vielleicht bedingt durch Mikroruckler, keine Ahnung.

Ich persönlich spiele es auf einer GTX260 und habe gute Performance. In Tests mit SLI oder Crossfire habe ich Warhammer noch nie gesehen.


----------



## minimitmit (2. Mai 2009)

Super danke.
Dann fahr ich mit ner GTX 275 auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Mai 2009)

Jap, würd auch die GTX275 nehmen, Single-GPU läuft einfach sauberer als Multi.

Ich überleg allerdings, mir die HD4770 zu holen. Muss aber mal schauen, vllt. gibts ne HD4830 mit netten Spielen im Lieferumfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-FIREGLIDER-M...1WFEXAB4Y11BG5F

Sehr gute Maus für wenig Geld. Mit 3600 DPI


----------



## minimitmit (2. Mai 2009)

Die 4830 is doch langsamer als die 4770 , oder?


----------



## Falathrim (2. Mai 2009)

Jap, sie ist ein wenig langsamer. Aber wenn da ein nettes Spiel bei ist... ;D
Will ja eh am Ende des jahres nen komplett neuen Rechner holen, da ist das ziemlich Jacke wie Hose ;D


----------



## Asoriel (2. Mai 2009)

Die Sharkoon-Maus sieht ja sowas von billig aus...sowas würde ich mir nicht kaufen.

Ansonsten würde ich die GTX275 kaufen, Gründe wurden oben ja schon genannt.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Mai 2009)

Glidepads für meine Maus sind heute übrigens angekommen. Super Service von Logitech.

Die Maus sieht echt scheiße aus...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendjemand von euch so einen Vertrag mit der Telecom wo auch fernsehen dabei ist? Also einen Entertain xy Vertrag. Hätte da ein paar fragen...^^


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, manche berichteten sogar von Problemen und teilweise auch mehr Ruckler. Vielleicht bedingt durch Mikroruckler, keine Ahnung.


Ja das stimmt. Insbesondere die Mickroruckler bei ATI sind da schon recht störend. Bei nVidia hat man das mittlerweile recht gut mit den neueren Treibern in den Griff bekommen. Das merke ich sogar bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hans schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand von euch so einen Vertrag mit der Telecom wo auch fernsehen dabei ist? Also einen Entertain xy Vertrag. Hätte da ein paar fragen...^^


Dann frag mal^^ Ich habe das schon seit Nov. 07


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann frag mal^^ Ich habe das schon seit Nov. 07


Wenn ich mit dem Teil fernsehen will, wie funktioniert das wenn ich nicht über einen Fernseher, sondern über einen Computer gucken will? (Kein HDMI-Anschluss am Bildschirm)
Muss man da jedes Programm bezahlen oder kriegt man einfach pro Pakett soundso viel?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Also in den Fall brauchst du eine TV-Karte, wo du entweder einen Scart- oder HDMI-Anschluss hast, damit du den PC mit den Media-Receiver verbinden kannst, über dem ja das Programm kommt.
Ansonsten hängt der PC ja direkt am Router und man kann so nur surfen aber darüber kann man nicht fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also in den Fall brauchst du eine TV-Karte, wo du entweder einen Scart- oder HDMI-Anschluss hast, damit du den PC mit den Media-Receiver verbinden kannst, über dem ja das Programm kommt.


Sonst gibts keine möglichkeiten? Hab zwar ne Tv karte, aber die hat weder Scart noch HDMI.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

Schau dir mal hier den Reciever an (PDF-Datei)
http://entertain.eki.t-home.de/_pdf/Media_...er_300_TypB.pdf
Auf Seite 7 ist eine Rückansicht vom Receiver.
Es gibt noch einen Composite- & S-Video-Ausgang am Receiver. Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wie das anders gehen sollte sorry.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schau dir mal hier den Reciever an (PDF-Datei)
> http://entertain.eki.t-home.de/_pdf/Media_...er_300_TypB.pdf
> Auf Seite 7 ist eine Rückansicht vom Receiver.
> Es gibt noch einen Composite- & S-Video-Ausgang am Receiver. Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wie das anders gehen sollte sorry.


Also einen S-Video Anschluss habe ich. Kann mir jemand was über die Bild Qualität sagen?

EDIT: Einen Composite habe ich auch.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2009)

Naja die Quali dürfte genauso sein wie über Scart. Im allgemeinen bewegt es sich so zwischen analoger Antenne und Digital. Zum anderen hängt es auch von der Qualität des verwendeten TV-Chips in deiner TV-Karte ab.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja die Quali dürfte genauso sein wie über Scart. Im allgemeinen bewegt es sich so zwischen analoger Antenne und Digital. Zum anderen hängt es auch von der Qualität des verwendeten TV-Chips in deiner TV-Karte ab.


So dann noch was: Kann man mit 2 Computern gleichzeitig fernsehen?
Kann mir jemand eine TV Karte mit HDMI-in empfehlen?


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat jemand ne wirklich Ahnung von LCD´s / Plasma´s ? _



Geh in dieses Forum: http://www.hifi-forum.de/

Glaub mir, es gibt kein besseres, wenn es um dieses Thema geht. Da sind Leute unterwegs, die wirklich Plan haben. Auch von der technischen Seite. Außerdem findest du zu fast allen Geräten umfangreiche Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2009)

_Naja , vllt mach ich das noch - obwohl ich ziemlich doll zu diesem hier tendiere : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, damit machst du nichts falsch, wenn man sich die Daten so durchliest. Die letzten Samsung (damit meine ich jetzt allerdings Geräte, die in der Preisklasse des von dir geposteten spielen) waren bei Saturn von der Bildqualität meiner subjektiven Einschätzung nach immer vorn mit dabei.

Sogar bei billigen Analogsignal kam unterm Strich noch ein brauchbares Bild heraus.


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2009)

_Ich hoffe auch , naja.. ich mach zur Sicherheit mal n Thread im Forum auf.. :]_


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2009)

Jo, mach das. Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten, die Ahnung haben, sind immer was wert. Oft kommen im Hifi-Forum auch diverse Mängel bestimmter Geräte ans Tageslicht, wie etwa seinerzeit beim Toshi WL68P, bei dem die 100 hz Technik offenbar verbugt war.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Mai 2009)

Hab mich in Kopfhörer verliebt
SkullCandy Lowrider <3
Sehen geil aus und scheinen ne super Qualität zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei die Bewertungen bei Amazon nicht gut sind o.0
Internet ist schon komisch.

Okay, alle renommierten Seiten sagen das Ding ist crap. War ne kurze Liebe xD


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Mai 2009)

@Dagonzo

So ich hab mal auf der Telecom Seite nachgeschaut und dort steht: 
Genießen Sie mit dem Media Receiver 100 die Filmpakete des Videoload-Angebots auf Ihrem Fernsehgerät oder nutzen Sie Ihn als Zweitbox für Live-TV mit Entertain.
Speedport W 721V
Kann man also gleichzeitig mit 2 Computern fernsehen?
Und dann halt noch meine andere Frage von vorhin: Kann mir irgendjemand eine Tv Karte mit HDMI Anschluss empfehlen?


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> So dann noch was: Kann man mit 2 Computern gleichzeitig fernsehen?
> Kann mir jemand eine TV Karte mit HDMI-in empfehlen?


Ja kann man. Hier ist aber darauf zu achten das bei dir auch eine schnelle VDSL-Leitung verfügbar ist. Zu beachten wäre dabei auch, das HDTV nicht nur über Premiere, sondern auch ab 2011/2012 über die normalen Kanäle kommt. Bei theoretisch zwei Sendern gleichzeitig sollte das dann auch eine Leitung sein, wie ich sie habe, VDSL 50 (50Mbit down & 10 Mbit upstream)
Es besteht die Möglichkeit auch kabellos zu schauen. Der Router hat auch WLan und entsprechendes Zubehör, für dem Empfang bei zwei TV-Geräten, haben die T-Punkt-Läden auf Lager. 
Genaueres dazu solltest du dir dann vielleicht von denen dort erklären lassen, weil WLan nutze ich nicht und will ich auch nicht^^

Zu den TV-Karten kann ich leider nix sagen. Da muss mal jemand anderes ran.

Edit: LOL gleichzeitig gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo ist ja so schon erklärt von mir. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir so erst mal weiter helfen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja kann man. Hier ist aber darauf zu achten das bei dir auch eine schnelle VDSL-Leitung verfügbar ist. Zu beachten wäre dabei auch, das HDTV nicht nur über Premiere, sondern auch ab 2011/2012 über die normalen Kanäle kommt. Bei theoretisch zwei Sendern gleichzeitig sollte das dann auch eine Leitung sein, wie ich sie habe, VDSL 50 (50Mbit down & 10 Mbit upstream)
> Es besteht die Möglichkeit auch kabellos zu schauen. Der Router hat auch WLan und entsprechendes Zubehör, für dem Empfang bei zwei TV-Geräten, haben die T-Punkt-Läden auf Lager.
> Genaueres dazu solltest du dir dann vielleicht von denen dort erklären lassen, weil WLan nutze ich nicht und will ich auch nicht^^
> 
> ...


Ja, du konntest mir weiterhelfen. VDSL wird wohl mitten in Frankfurt verfügbar sein. Werde morgen mal zum Laden gehen und die fragen. Noch eine Frage hätte ich aber, brauch man umbedingt Telefone mit einem ISDN Anschluss oder reichen diese, mit diesen älteren Anschlüssen(KA wie die heissen)?


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2009)

Nein ISDN ist nicht erforderlich. Man sagt einfach analoges Telefon zu den alten Anschlüssen (TAE). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja cool. Ich kann mit meiner Soundkarte Lieder in 320kbit umwandeln.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

bringt dir aber herzlich wenig, wenn sie davor schon schlechte Qualität haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2009)

Naja, ist aber halt geil. Ich schau mir nen YouTube Video an, das einigermaßen gute Qualität hab und kann das Lied in gewünschter kbit Qualität auf mein Desktop ziehn und immer anhören, wann ich will. Aber wie du gesagt hast, das ist richtig. Wenn das Video ne schlechte Qualität hat, rauscht es ziemlich arg dann.

Sogar in MP3 Format.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

klar, selbst wenn es eine für Youtube gute Qualität hat (zB 128kbit) hört es sich normal mit 320kbit noch gleich an. Schließlich fehlen da Daten, und woher sollen die kommen?


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2009)

Wie?

Also bei mir hört sich es besser an als aus YouTube obwohl es das selbe Video ist.

So kann ich aber ganz gut iTunes Lieder auf 320kbits umwandeln. Versuche jetzt mal ein YouTube Video auf 256kbits, weil es so schon ganz gute hat.

EDIT: Oder ganz gut iTunes Lieder in MP3 umwandeln.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

iTunes-Lieder bekommst du auch mit 192kbit, das ist einigermaßen gute Qualität.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2009)

Soll aber jetzt 320kbit haben, die Lieder kosten dann 1,20 €


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2009)

_Jemand Xbox 360 "Erfahrung" bezüglich der kosten für´s Internet..? _


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand Xbox 360 "Erfahrung" bezüglich der kosten für´s Internet..? _



Also es wird unterschieden zwischen Silber und Gold Abo. Silber ist kostenlos. Gold kostet. Beim Kauf (so war es zumindest bei meiner Elite, weiß nicht, wie es z.B. bei der Arcarde steht) ist dann ein Monat kostenlos Gold enthalten. Die Kosten für eine einjährige Goldmitgliedschaft betragen 60 Euro oder 20 Euro für drei Monate. Großteil der Gold-Features kannst du auch mit Silber bekommen. Aber halt nicht alles. Eingeschränkter Zugriff auf dem Marktplatz habe ich bis jetzt bemerkt.


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2009)

_Naja , persönlich zieh ich ja die PS3 vor , da BlueRay Player mit drin , kostenloses Online zocken usw..

Aber wegen so Spielen wie Fable 2 ist die Xbox natürlich geiler.. die 60€ find ich auch nicht schlimm , aber auf lange sicht kommt man mit der PS3 preislich gesehen besser weg.. °_°

Das schreckt mich so ab.. _


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

Der Spaßfaktor wäre für mich persönlich wahrscheinlich bei der PS3 höher, auch wenn ich die Gamepads von der Playstation hasse. Von den Spielekonsolen fände ich das der Gamecube am besten wenn es ne Nummer größer wäre, die der PS3/XBox find ich unhandlich, aber man gewöhnt sich sicherlich daran.


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2009)

_Naja es gibt soweit ich weiss  ja auch grössere PS3 Pads..

Naja , die 60&#8364; im Jahr find ich ja nicht schlimm - nur kommt man bei der PS3 auf lange sicht günstiger weg , da man keine monatlichen kosten hat.. und n BlueRay Player ist auch mit drin.. 

Aber so Spiele wie : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sind super geil , wie oben schon gesagt..die gibts aber leider nur auf XBox..deshalb würde ich persönlich immernoch überlegen..obwohls dann wohl doch die PS3 wird.. -.- kompliziert alles.. -.-_


----------



## Wagga (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würde die PS3 nehmen allein für FF XIII.
Aber für ein Game lohnt sich keine Anschaffung von 500 + €.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2009)

_Wie kommst du auf 500+ € ? _


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mir ne XBox 360 gekauft, weil ich mir dachte, dass es bestimmt mal cool ist vom Sofa aus zu zocken etc. mittlerweile verstaubt die Konsole und es war eindeutig ein Fehlkauf! Ich bin wohl einfach ein PC zocker!


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _und n Blu*e*Ray Player ist auch mit drin.. _



BluRay heißt das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Fable II würde ich mir keine XBox kaufen...lieber PS3. Außerdem gibts Motorstorm soweit ich weiß nur für PS3, und das Spiel ist klasse!


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2009)

Fable II kommt übrigens auch für den PC (falls die Info noch keiner fallen gelassen hat): Link

Wenn der nächste Gran Turismo Teil nicht für den PC umgesetzt wird (was evtl. der Fall ist) bin ich auch schwer am überlegen, mir nur wegen diesem Titel die PS3 zu holen. Naja, mal sehen wie die Steuerrückzahlung aussieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

heyho,

ich kenne mich mit den Vantage-Werten gar nicht aus -.-

Wie gut sind denn 13.000 Punkte? 

Also für einen normalen Gamer-PC?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

13.000 Punkte in 3DMark Vantage sind recht ordentlich.

Ich hab mit 4Ghz Quadcore und HD4870x2 14.800 Punkte bei Standarteinstellung und 1280x1024.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Joa, ich hab gerade mal Vantage mit meinem neuen PC durchlaufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Q6700
Zotac GTX 260 AMP²
ASUS P5Q Pro
8GB RAM von Mushkin
Vista Ultimate x64

Aber alles noch Standardtakt!


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mal schaun ob ichs noch drauf hab, dann lass ich auch mal durchlaufen.
Aber : Warum 8 GB RAM?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

und da kommst du auf 13.000 Punkte? Wow...unter Standarttakt kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, vor allem bei der CPU/GPU-Kombination. Ob 2 oder 8GB Ram ist 3DMark recht egal.

Sicher, dass es nicht 06 war?

Hmm...skaliert wohl n bischen komisch...angeblich sind 13.000 sogar mit HD4850/Q6600 möglich...

Edit: Der Q6600 lief aber auf 3,9Ghz und es waren 2 HD4850.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber : Warum 8 GB RAM?



Weil die hier rumlagen...da kann mann sie auch einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil ich ein bis 2 Prozesse laufen lassen will, die teilweise schon über 5gb RAM fressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asoriel schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es nicht 06 war?



Sicher, weil die Platte formatiert wurde und ich nur Vantage, welches meiner Zotac beilag, installiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2009)

Hm schade, nicht mehr drauf .... 
Muss ich mal die CD suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, wenn der Ram rumliegt hätte ich ihn auch genommen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

aber 13.000 ist für das System, vor allem ohne OC, schon ne deftige Zahl.

Auf was für Einstellungen war das?


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> aber 13.000 ist für das System, vor allem ohne OC, schon ne deftige Zahl.
> 
> Auf was für Einstellungen war das?



das ist eventuell der Punkt. ich habe einfach gestartet unter den vorkonfigurierten Einstellungen.

"Performance" nennt sich das Profil glaube ich.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

Hmm...Performance ist schon der normale Test...wenn ich bei Futuremark nach Ergebnissen such, kommt bei Hardware wie deiner knapp 10.000 Punkte raus, was auch eher meinen Erwartungen entsprechen würde.

Klick

Welche Auflösung war das denn?


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hmm...Performance ist schon der normale Test...wenn ich bei Futuremark nach Ergebnissen such, kommt bei Hardware wie deiner knapp 10.000 Punkte raus, was auch eher meinen Erwartungen entsprechen würde.
> 
> Klick
> 
> Welche Auflösung war das denn?



1280x1024, was auch standardmäßig eingestellt war.

Ich hab nochmal den Test gemacht (wobei sich diesmal der Virenscenner und Windows dabei upgedatet haben -.-) mit 12354 Punkten

Screen


----------



## x3n0n (4. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hat irgendwer von Euch Erfahrung mit den dLan Produkten von Devolo? Speziell die Methode das LAN über Koaxialkabel aufzubauen interessiert mich.


Falls es hier noch jemanden interessiert:     
Mit den kommerz. Produkten von Devolo kriegt man mit einem Koax Kabel von 800 Meter Länge noch eine Verbindung hin sodass man LAN bekommt.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

kleien Frage am Rande: Kommen Mods jetzt in grün? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (4. Mai 2009)

Jep. Grün ist das neue Schwarz! Die Trendfarbe halt!


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

schick schick

Hab mir mal n bischen das Forum angeschaut, gibt wohl auch sonst noch n paar optische Änderungen.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ein Troll...darf ich ab jetzt auch grün schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

Dürfen wir das nicht alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

menno -.-


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

*HAHA!

*wäre ich jetzt nicht zu faul, würde ich einen Nelson raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Mai 2009)

So unwahrscheinlich is der Wert garnet^^

Score
System siehe Sig.
Was mich nur etwas wundert is, dass seine CPU weniger Punkte hat. Unterstützt Vantage Quads noch net richtig? Auch wenn meiner oc'ed is, müsste der Quad eigtl nen paar Punkte mehr ham.


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn Ihr nur den reinen CPU-Score haben wollt, muesst Ihr physX deaktivieren. Das pushed das Ergebnis naemlich recht gewaltig...


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

sagt mal, haben Nvidia-Karten da grundsätzlich mehr Punkte? Ich komm mir da schon ein wenig verarscht vor, immerhin hab ich den Quad auf 4Ghz (!) laufen lassen und die HD4870x2 hat auch nochmal ne gute Portion mehr Power als eine GTX260.

Edit: Ogil sagts. PhysiX lautet das Zauberwort Falls es euch nix ausmacht, lasst das ganze bitte nochmal ohne laufen.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Mai 2009)

Kein Vantage installiert :/ Da siegt die Faulheit^^ Ein ander mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

Mal ne andere frage weiß einer von euch ob es Probleme mit VISTA Ultimate 64 bit & einer Radeon X1600XT gibt?

Krieg den driss nämlich net installt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann zwar nach dem booten der DVD was auswählen hab grad net genau im kopp was schau aber gleich mal nach und sag es euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich das erste ausgewählt habe komme ich zum Ladebildschirm von VISTA (sprich Ladebalken) dann kommt ein Fenster was aussieht wie der Standard VISTA BG und des wars mehr net kann nix mit der Maus auswählen noch Tasta funzt keine Ahnung ...na ja werd mal wieder von DVD booten und euch sagen was man dann da auswählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis Gleich


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts Motorstorm



_Autorennen? Nicht so mein Genre.. :/

Naja , wird wohl die PS3 , aber erstmal ist der TV wichtiger..

Der Samsung wird´s ja nun nicht.. (Input Lag 4tw -.-)

Naja  , nun stehen die beiden zu näheren Auswahl.. : 

NR. 1 :  Klick mich! 

NR. 2 :  Klick mich! 


Mal schaun ob die was taugen.. :]_


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

So hier nun das was da steht im Auswahlfenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Windows Boot Manager
> Choose an opertating system to start, or press TAB to select a tool:
> (Use the arrow keys to highlight your choice, then press ENTER)
> 
> ...




Ich hab dann Windows Setup ausgewählt und dann kommt das was i eben erwähnt habe, nämlich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur en Scrren mit dem VISTA Standard WP und nix zum auswählen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



En Kollege rief grad an meinte i solle mal versuchen F8 zu drücken und Partition formatieren mal schaun 

I meld mich dann später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: So war sogar im Safe Mode drin aber es passiert nix ... i dreh durch ...verdammte kagge na ja warten wir mal ab bis die neue FP und die neue GraKa da is vllt klappt es ja dann (verdammte Schweinerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2009)

*will auch so cool wirken wie ein Mod*


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Was macht man, wenn ein Käufer bei eBay eine Grafikkarte reklamiert, dass sie nicht funktionieren würde, behauptet er/sie würde regelmäßig Computer zusammen bauen und eine noch gültige Gewährleistung eines renomierten Onlinehändlers vorliegen hat?

Besoders, wenn diese Person absolut nicht mit sich reden will und die Schuld nur beim Verkäufer sucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

häh du hast was ne Graka verkauft die es tut und der käufer behauptet er kenne sich mit hardware zusammen bau aus und die graka tut es net mehr?? udn die graka hat noch garantie?? dann schick ihm den garantie beleg und gut is und wenn du die garantie ansprüche nit von vorne rein  abgewiesen hast (ala privat verkauf keine garantie etc ) dann wirst du die wohl zurück nehmen müssen und dem kunden sein geld geben und hoffen das er so kulant is und des akzeptiert

so würde i es zumindest machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> häh du hast was ne Graka verkauft die es tut und der käufer behauptet er kenne sich mit hardware zusammen bau aus und die graka tut es net mehr?? udn die graka hat noch garantie?? dann schick ihm den garantie beleg und gut is und wenn du die garantie ansprüche nit von vorne rein  abgewiesen hast (ala privat verkauf keine garantie etc ) dann wirst du die wohl zurück nehmen müssen und dem kunden sein geld geben und hoffen das er so kulant is und des akzeptiert
> 
> so würde i es zumindest machen
> 
> ...



private Gewährleistung wurde natürlich ausgeschlossen! Und die Grafikkarte schon mit Restgarantie verkauft. Wie schon geschrieben hat der Käufer die Rechnung schon vorliegen.

vor allendingen ist es verdächtig, dass er/sie die Karte schon 2 Wochen hat und jetzt behauptet, dass sie seit anfang kaputt sei...das zeigt sich auch in der Methodik, dass man sich nicht erstmal so gemeldet hat sondern gleich den Weg über eBay gegangen ist.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

dann ignorieren, das ebay auch mitteilen etc dürfte dann nix passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders das er sich erst nach 2 wochen gemeldet hat .. also wird schon schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2009)

Würde es sich lohnen bei mir eine GTX260 einzubauen?

Mein System:

Arbeitsspeischer: 4GB

CPU: AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Prozessor

Grafikkarte: 9800GT

Motherboard: Unbekannt (steht der Name auch im PC drinn auf dem Motherboard irgendwo) ?


Das wars eigentlich oder


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Warte lieber bis zum ende des Jahres, sonst gibts du doppelt Geld aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Okay, bis jetzt läuft ja alles noch recht stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eben bei MSN Kondom in Pommes-Tüte ... ;p


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2009)

[13:36] <@x3n0n> Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für nen FTP Client mit Cronjobs?
[13:36] <@x3n0n> FireFTP tuts da nicht ganz :S


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Lade gerade Windows 7 RC!


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

x3n0n ich hätte dir jetzt auch FireFTP empfohlen

So am Rande: Danke Soramac für den Hinweiß, ohne dich hätte ich vergessen, den RC zu saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Falls wer ne 4850 brauch :]

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

wow...auch kein schlechter Preis.

Hab übrigens was getestet: HD4830 mit einem 4Pin-Molex Stecker funktioniert auch unter Volllast. Die braucht keine 2 wenn man über einen Adapter geht. Hab aber eh nen 6Pin direkt vom Netzteil drinne

So, Win7RC 64Bit flattert auf meinen Rechner. Wenn auch nur mit durchschnittlichen 470KB/S.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Lade 32bit Ultimate Deutsch

Aber erst bei 38%


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Warum 32Bit? Du hast doch auch 4GB Ram, oder?

Bin bei 10%...Laut Downloadmanager noch 1 Stunde 45 Minuten.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Wie, ja, aber hab ein 32bit System.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

na, ist doch egal. Wenn du das 64Bit installierst, kannst du die vollen 4GB verwenden.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm, toll.

und bin bei 62%


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

naja, dauert ja  nur ~2h. Da kannst ja die 64Bit-Version nochmal laden.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Aber würde es jetzt nen Unterschied machen 32bit und 64bit und wofür gibts den Download für 32bit?

Bei 64bit werden zwar bis 4GB genutzt, aber jeder der nur 1-3GB kann es doch auch nutzen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

nein nein, bei 64Bit können weit mehr als 4GB Ram genutzt werden. Das sind ettliche Terabyte (theoretisch). Nutzen kannst du es aber auch mit 64MB Ram oder gar weniger (auch theoretisch).

Einziges Problem: Manche sehr alten Geräte wie Drucker haben keine kompatiblen Treiber für ein 64Bit-OS.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Achso, also würde es sich lohnen jetzt noch 64bit runterzuladen und das installieren -  oder kann ich jetzt 32bit installieren und dann 64bit draufinstallieren oder geht das nicht?


----------



## pampam (5. Mai 2009)

Also da muss er aber schon sehr alt sein. Meiner ist auch nicht der neuste und Sogar der Treiber von CD funktioniert und überhaupt hatte ich noch nie
ein Problem mit Treibern. Wenn sie nicht gehen, findet man meistens (bei mir bis jetzt immer) welche im Internet.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

musste nochmal neu runterladen. Installieren und dann "upgraden" geht nicht.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nein nein, bei 64Bit können weit mehr als 4GB Ram genutzt werden. Das sind ettliche Terabyte (theoretisch). Nutzen kannst du es aber auch mit 64MB Ram oder gar weniger (auch theoretisch).
> 
> Einziges Problem: Manche sehr alten Geräte wie Drucker haben keine kompatiblen Treiber für ein 64Bit-OS.



Vista Ultimate x64 kann 128 GB addressieren.

Der theoretische Adressraum bei 64bit liegt bei 16 Exabyte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (5. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
Ich weiß es gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber kennt sich hier eventuell jemand mit dem
Gta Video Editor aus?
Ich weiß nicht so recht was genau passiert, wenn ich auf "F2" drücke da steht ja nur "clip wird gespeichert"
aber was passiert dann? startet er die Aufnahme? speichert er die letzten 5 Minuten?

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

16 Exabyte...wusste ich es doch! Hab ich mal ausgerechnet, ich glaub, mein Taschenrechner war kurz davor, den Geist aufzugeben.

Zaino weiß ich leider nicht, kann ich aber morgen oder übermorgen mal testen.


----------



## Gomel (5. Mai 2009)

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Übertakten eines Phenom 955 aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Ich installier jetzt 32bit. Wird dann alles übernommen wie von XP-Vista oder muss man alles neuinstallieren, ne oder?


----------



## Zaino (5. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 16 Exabyte...wusste ich es doch! Hab ich mal ausgerechnet, ich glaub, mein Taschenrechner war kurz davor, den Geist aufzugeben.
> 
> Zaino weiß ich leider nicht, kann ich aber morgen oder übermorgen mal testen.



Das währe wirklich nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

alles neu installieren. Das ist wie wenn du deinen PC formatierst, außer du installierst es als 2. OS.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Ich kann aber wie bei Vista Installation meine ganzen Daten mit rübernehmen. Ist ganz gut so!


----------



## pampam (5. Mai 2009)

Zaino schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ich weiß es gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber kennt sich hier eventuell jemand mit dem
> Gta Video Editor aus?
> Ich weiß nicht so recht was genau passiert, wenn ich auf "F2" drücke da steht ja nur "clip wird gespeichert"
> ...



Wenn du F2 Drückst, dann wird so ca die letzte Minute gespeichert. Manchmal sind es knapp 2 Minuten, manchmal aber auch weniger, als eine.
Ich selbst hab en Video Editor noch nicht so oft benutzt, aber ein guter Freund nutzt ihn öfters.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Hat jemand ein wenig Ahnung / n guten Überblick bei Netbooks und kann man sagen welches was taugt und welches nicht..  ? 

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Netbook, PS3, Full-HD Fernseher, neuer PC...ist bei dir der Wohlstand ausgebrochen bzw. magst mich mal auf ne Runde Shopping bei Alternate einladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netbooks sind im Prinzip fast alle gleich. Budget?


----------



## Zaino (5. Mai 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Wenn du F2 Drückst, dann wird so ca die letzte Minute gespeichert. Manchmal sind es knapp 2 Minuten, manchmal aber auch weniger, als eine.
> Ich selbst hab en Video Editor noch nicht so oft benutzt, aber ein guter Freund nutzt ihn öfters.



Also ist es nicht möglich bei dem Gta internen Programm einfach zu starten und zu stoppen?


----------



## pampam (5. Mai 2009)

Zaino schrieb:


> Also ist es nicht möglich bei dem Gta internen Programm einfach zu starten und zu stoppen?



Nein, bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Ne , ich vergleiche erstmal und schaue was sich am meissten lohnt Sebi , TV ist schonmal klar , aber danach dann :]

Eher im gegenteil mit dem Wohlstand , aber warum beklagen..? 


Naja ich hatte so an die Preisklasse eines Asus EEE PC 1000H(E) gedacht _


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Richtig geil Windows 7. Wurde alles übernommen - läuft richtig stabil und tolle Desktophintergründe und bin begeistert. Nur meine Frage, wo bekomm ich die Funktion: Desktop anzeigen her?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

ist unten rechts. Ansonsten Windows-Taste + D. Bei der G15/G11/G19 aber nicht vergessen, dass die Windows-Taste aktiviert sein muss.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. Mai 2009)

@ painschkes

Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chip.de Test + Preisvergleich (is von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Die liegen alle sehr dicht beieinander, wirklich überragend hat keins abgeschnitten. Alle zwischen 69 und 74 Punkten.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Stimmt , wenn überhaupt , dann würden die beiden in die engere Wahl fallen : 

1. :  Klick mich! 

2. :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Notebooksbilliger lässt sich nicht verlinken. Der von HWV sieht aber nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_So , nu aber.. :] 

Das wäre das andere : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

ich würde das andere nehmen


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Das Samsung? Naja , Der EEE 1000H(E) wäre auch noch okay , denke ich.. _


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

gefällt mir aber optisch überhaupt nicht. Aber wird ja deins


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Aber wird ja deins



_Wenn.. 


/Edit : Hm , gefällt mir immer mehr :]

 Kleines Video! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## RaDon27 (5. Mai 2009)

Das Samsung wurde auch vor geraumer Zeit ma bei Chip oder PC-Welt getestet. Da wars das beste im Testfeld. Is aber wie gesagt schon länger her. Mein Chef wollte es sich eventuell auch holen, aber ihn hat der schlechte Support bei Samsung etwas... abgeschreckt^^. Jetzt hatter nen Asus EEE.

Ich denk auch, dass du mit dem Samsung Spaß haben wirst, aber im Servicefall wirds wohl etwas schwierig. Zumindest im B2B is Samsung recht eigenartig.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Ach , wenn dann dauerts eh noch ne weile - erstmal ist ja warscheinlich ( Der! ) TV dran :]_


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2009)

Wow, das Samsung Netbook sieht ja mal echt schick aus. Erinnert mich irgendwie dran dass ich auch mal so ein Teil kaufen wollte ^^
Naja mal schaun, ich hoffe ja immernoch auf ein Netbook mit dem Atom 330 und einem Ion-Grafikchip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. Mai 2009)

Jesus, fetter Fernseher!^^ Aber so krass teuer


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Das stimmt , aber da ich  derzeit keinen hab und keine alte Möhre kaufen will _


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
wieviel Watt Verbrauch muss ich für nen E8400 2Gig Ram und 2 F1 Fesstplatten maximal rechnen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

was dir das aus der Steckdose zieht? Bei dem ganzen Rechner unter Volllast (du hast keine Graka angegeben, ich geh mal von Onboard aus) würde ich schätzen 100-120 Watt.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil reicht da (ich nehm mal an da hängt auch noch ne Graka drin) , kannst dir aber auch hier ausrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

mit dem Rechner komm ich auf ~170Watt, das glaub ich aber nicht so ganz.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2009)

Ups, Graka glatt vergessen 
Geforce GTX 260

Reichen da 400 Watt?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Ach, jetzt schauts schon ganz anders aus

Ein gutes Markennetztteil macht das mit, auf der 12V-Leitung solltest du aber mindestens 20A haben, mehr schaden nie.

Solltest du ein gescheites haben, dann lass CPU, Laufwerke etc. über eine 12V-Schiene laufen und die Grafikkarte über die andere, das ist eh grundsätzlich besser.

Ansonsten mal den genauen Namen sagen, dann kann man es eher einschätzen.

Mit einem billigen kannst du es aber vergessen, das garantier ich dir


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ups, Graka glatt vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also nen PC mit GTX 260 OC + E6600 lässt sich ohne Probleme mit nem guten 420W NT beidienen, daher denke ich, dass es bei dir auch klappen wird. dafür ist halt das Fenster für zusätzliche Komponenten und OC relativ klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mit dem Rechner komm ich auf ~170Watt, das glaub ich aber nicht so ganz.


Ich komm da auf knapp 350 bei mir, das könnte gut stimmen.
Ich würde das hier oder das hier nehmen.
Ein Vorteil vom Enermax ist, dass es im Gegensatz zum OCZ statt 18A satte 24A über 12V bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

das hier ist sauber http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...2+_625W/246417/? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch enermax

Aja wat anderes das nenn ich mal *kopfschüttel* typische kopf auf tisch situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102768

Kommt bestimmt einigen bekannt vor ... das lustige ist die Lösung die er jetzt machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... urst kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja bin mal wech n8i


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Asoriel weißt du wieso ich diese Programme mit Windows Live nicht installieren kann.

Siehe Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Asoriel weißt du wieso ich diese Programme mit Windows Live nicht installieren kann.



Es wär praktisch wenn du uns die Fehlermsgs sagst... und ich tippe drauf das sie noch nicht Win7 tauglich sind.


----------



## Zaino (6. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
kennt vielleicht jemand von euch ein gutes Videobearbeitungsprogramm?
Kann auch was kosten.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

MAGIX Video Deluxe oder Sony Vegas kann ich empfehlen. Dazu noch Adobe Aftereffects. Damit bin ich auch immer ganz gut zurechtgekommen.


----------



## Zaino (6. Mai 2009)

Welche Version denn dann von Sony Vegas?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn du viel Geld hast die hier: *Klick*, ansonsten die hier: *Klick*


----------



## Zaino (6. Mai 2009)

Habe ich mich da verguckt? 650€?
Das muss ich mir aber stark überlegen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Mai 2009)

Sony Vegas Pro in Verbindung mit Adobe After Effects => Das Beste was es überhaupt nur gibt. Dafür aber auch zu nem gesalzenen Preis.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Jap, da kann man richtig gute Sachen mit machen. Kleines Beispiel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emgr6O0ybEk&fmt=18


----------



## Asoriel (6. Mai 2009)

schaut gut aus, nur mag ich dieses Comic-Zeug nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2009)

mein neuer gefällt mir immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDRO mit Ultra-Details + DX10 habe ich selbst in bevölkerten Gebieten nie unter 50 FPS und sonst so um die 100FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mal eine ältere Version von Sony Vegas, nur da hat mich gestört das ich nicht wusste wie ich einstellen kann,
von wann bis wann ein bestimmter Videoeffekt dauern soll.
Also z.B. 1Minute Schwarz weiß und 1Minute Verschwimmungseffekt.
Und wie man so bewegte Texte einfügt, ich glaube ich habe mich damit zu wenig befasst.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Asoriel... das ist KEIN Comic! *g* Das istn Anime und das ist was ganz anderes als Comics :/ Naja, muss ja nicht jeden interessieren und muss nicht jeder wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel... das ist KEIN Comic! *g* Das istn Anime und das ist was ganz anderes als Comics :/ Naja, muss ja nicht jeden interessieren und muss nicht jeder wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe hier die komplette Serie NGE + alle 42 Bände Dragonball stehen und kann trotzdem im Zweifelsfall nicht zwischen Comic und Anime/Manga unterscheiden...das könnte aber auch an meinen 5 Punkten in Kunst liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> mein neuer gefällt mir immer besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Fast wie bei mir , was hast denn jetzt für ne Kiste? _


----------



## Asoriel (6. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel... das ist KEIN Comic!



Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber alle gezeichneten Serien (allgemein genug?) sind nix für mich. Ich weiß, dass das auch sehr viele Erwachsene mögen und anschauen, aber für mich sind das Kindersendungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Fast wie bei mir , was hast denn jetzt für ne Kiste? _



Q6700
P5Q Pro
Zotac GTX 260 AMP²
8GB RAM von Mushkin
Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Schön wärs wenn wirklich alle gezeichnet wären. Bei manchen ist das leider nicht mehr so. Es gibt aber auch Anime die selbst Leute geschaut haben, die sonst nichts davon halten. Hellsing zum Beispiel. Schön Brutal und alles *g*


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Q6700
> P5Q Pro
> Zotac GTX 260 AMP²
> 8GB RAM von Mushkin
> Vista Ultimate x64



_Nett Nett :]_


----------



## Zaino (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nochmal mein altes Sony Vegas rausgeholt, und habe ein (großes)
Problem.
Wenn ich mein Video abspeichern möchte sieht man nur die Übergänge und den Text,
den eigentlichen Film sieht man nicht? Ich habe zwar Ton aber halt kein Bild.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Mai 2009)

Fehlt dir vielleicht einfach der entsprechnede Codec zum abspielen?


----------



## Zaino (6. Mai 2009)

Ne wenn ich es so vor dem speichern bei sony vegas abspiele sehe ich es ja.
Während des Speicherns läuft das Video auch nochmal und da sehe ich auch kein Bild
bzw. nur die Übergänge und Texte.

Edit: Ich habe es auch schon in mehreren Formaten gespeichert immer das selbe.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Accelero Xtreme GTX280 gemacht? klick

Werd mir den wohl bestellen. Meine GTX260 dreht doch ganz schön auf im Lastbetrieb :/ Und über 80° sind auch net so prickelnd im Standarttakt -.- (blabla, noch in den Spezifikationen, ich weiß^^)


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2009)

_Leider keine Erfahrung damit , sry..

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde , ich hab bei HWV n 3GB Ramstick für Laptops gefunden , gibts den wirklich? Oder Schreibfehler? Denn der würde sich sicherlich gut in so nem Netbook machen 


Link :  Klick mich! 



/Edit : Hm , hatte grad bei einer anderen Seite gelesen das max. 2GB erkannt werden , naja auch besser als 1GB _


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Mai 2009)

Hab ma Google befragt, den gibts in anderen Shops auch. Da wird von 2 Riegeln gesprochen. Das würde dann heißen, dass ein Riegel 1,5 GB groß is... klingt komisch^^
Aber hat sich ja scheinbar sowieso erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ich glaub, ihr könnt bei eurer PC-Zusammenstellung die CPU vom 1850&#8364; PC ändern bzw drauf hinweisen, dass man auf den i7 950 warten soll. Der 940 wird eingestampft ;D der 950er soll dafür genausoviel kosten klick


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2009)

_Stimmt , naja.. 2GB reichen ja auch _


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Warum ist RAM mit 1,5GB pro Riegel komisch? Nachdem die Leute "Betrug" geschrien haben als sie merkten, dass Ihre 4GB unter einem 32-Bit-System nicht vollstaendig genutzt werden, bot man halt 3GB an. Um diese auch vernuenftig im Dual-Channel-Betrieb nutzen zu koennen dann halt 2x1,5GB...


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

So, Fala meldet sich nach ca. 36 Stunden ohne Internet mal wieder zurück...

ICH HASSE SOWAS!!!! 
Alice soll sterben! Das zweite mal, dass für über nen Tag das Internet ausfällt...


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So, Fala meldet sich nach ca. 36 Stunden ohne Internet mal wieder zurück...
> 
> ICH HASSE SOWAS!!!!
> Alice soll sterben! Das zweite mal, dass für über nen Tag das Internet ausfällt...



Wäre Internet nicht überlebenswichtig, welch traurige Welt wäre dies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wäre Internet nicht überlebenswichtig, welch traurige Welt wäre dies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kam eigentlich super drüber weg, hatte besseres zu tun.
Aber du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie eine ganze Familie einen entnerven kann wenn sie alle wollen dass man das repariert...


----------



## pampam (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich kam eigentlich super drüber weg, hatte besseres zu tun.
> Aber du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie eine ganze Familie einen entnerven kann wenn sie alle wollen dass man das repariert...



Oh und am Ende ist man auch noch selbst schuld, Stimmt's?
Das kenn ich, für ein paar Minuten/Sekunden ist die Verbindung weg und schon bin ich an allem Schuld, weil ich ja der Hauptnutzer von unserem Internet bin.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Naja Schuld war ich nicht, aber ich sollte natürlich alles mögliche machen. Das dann in Kombination mit ner schweren Erkältung und auch ansonsten kränkeln ist einfach schlimm. Ich hatte einfach keine Lust, mich darum zu kümmern und am Ende wars natürlich wieder der Provider...aber Hauptsache den Technikfreak der Familie voll anpissen...


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...aber Hauptsache den Technikfreak der Familie voll anpissen...



Wie gut , dass mein Vater nen viel krasserer Freak ist als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 Monitore für Privat-PC und so...


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2009)

_@Klos : Für TV,DVD,BlueRay und natürlich PS3 / Xbox 360 okay? 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Wagga (7. Mai 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Oh und am Ende ist man auch noch selbst schuld, Stimmt's?
> Das kenn ich, für ein paar Minuten/Sekunden ist die Verbindung weg und schon bin ich an allem Schuld, weil ich ja der Hauptnutzer von unserem Internet bin.


kenne ich bzw. muss ich oder soll es egal wie  wieder sofort beheben.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Klos : Für TV,DVD,BlueRay und natürlich PS3 / Xbox 360 okay?
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> _



Mein Kumpel hat ein ähnliches Modell. Bisher bin ich aber nur in den Genuß gekommen, Gran Turismo Prologue darauf zu zocken. Das Bild war der Hammer. BlueRay sieht auf allen gut aus.
24p sollten sie halt unterstützen. Aber das tut der ja. DVD wird mit Sicherheit auch gut aussehen.

Was das fernsehen mit analogen oder digitalen Signal betrifft, da traue ich dem Samsung, welchen du hier auch schon mal verlinkt hast, mehr zu. Generell würde ich eher zum Samsung tendieren.


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2009)

_Der Samsung hat aber einen übertriebenen Inputlag , wurde mir im Hifi-Forum von abgeraten , der 40W4500 wurde mir empfohlen , aber ich will keine ~250€ mehr zahlen nur weil der 100Hz hat , deshalb der 40W4000 _


----------



## Klos1 (7. Mai 2009)

mmh...das ist schade. Also, wie gesagt, mein Kumpel ist mit seinem Sony ganz zufrieden. Hast du dich schon mal bezüglich diesen Toshis im Hifi-Forum schlau gemacht?

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a360939.html

Der gefiel mir jetzt bei Saturn auch sehr gut, muss ich sagen. Analog kam gut rüber und HD sowieso.


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2009)

_Hm , auch nicht schlecht - schau ich mir nachher mal ein paar Testberichte an und vergleich dann mal _


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> So, Fala meldet sich nach ca. 36 Stunden ohne Internet mal wieder zurück...
> 
> ICH HASSE SOWAS!!!!
> Alice soll sterben! Das zweite mal, dass für über nen Tag das Internet ausfällt...



Und ich bin nach 72 Stunden auch wieder da.
Lag aber ausnahmsweise nicht an T-Offline, ich war 3 Tage weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, und jetzt erstmal geschätzte 50+ neue Threads im Gildenforum und 100+ hier lesen ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2009)

T-Offline . Sehe ich zwar nicht so, aber naja gut, jeder hat ne andere Meinung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Naja, bei mir ist das keine Meinung sondern eher ne Tatsache, leider.
Bei uns ist regelmäßig an 2-3 Tagen in der Woche (mit Vorliebe Freitagabend) die Leitung sowas von überlastet (Latenz > 5000) das mans eigentlich vergessen kann.
Und zwar seit die Telekom noch 2 neue DSL Anschlüsse im Viertel verkauft hat...


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2009)

Habe nie Probleme, kann 24/7 zocken und immer eine sehr gute Latenz.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Du wirst auch nicht in so einem Kaff mit auch noch überlasteten DSL-Lite Leitungen wohnen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich hab ja noch Hoffnung, zurzeit wird die ganze Straße aufgebuddelt und Glasfaserkabel verlegt :>


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2009)

Doch, in einen sehr kleinen Kaff sogar und benutze DSL2000 und kann mich wirklich überhaupt nicht beschwerden.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Immerhin DSL2000, ich hab nicht mal 1000er. Wie gesagt, Lite : / 
Das ist etwa DSL 350 wenn man so will ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2009)

Kennt Ihr sehr gute Schwarze Kopfhörer, so Klang mäßig wie Apple Kopfhörer, nur besser. Sollten aber schwarz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis so 30-45 Euro, wenns nichts gutes gibt. Kann es auch höher sein.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2009)

InEar? Schale?
...


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2009)

Achso, ja ganz  normale Kopfhörer halt, wie die Apple Dinger nur schwarz. Aber der Klang sollte nicht schlechter sein und das Kabel nicht zu kurz.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn du wirklich welche mit Schale willst würd ich die hier nehmen, ich kann aber InEar nur empfehlen. Ich hab die Creative EP630, und das hört sich wirklich deutlich besser an als bei den Apple Ohrhörern. 
Aber ich kenn auch Leute die InEar gar nicht mögen, ich hab mich aber dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2009)

Hab grad gesehen:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...3=Radeon+HD4000
Schnelle HD4850 für 105&#8364;...ohne Bewetungen bei Alternate etc.

Alternative wäre eben eine HD4770 für knapp 85 Euro...was meint ihr?
Mein Rechner hat immer noch die klassische Konfiguration:
E4500@Standard (Würd ich dann leicht overclocken)
2GB Kingston Value DDR2-667
ASRock-Zwitterboard...

EDIT:
Ich tendier zur HD4770. Hab keine 20 Euro übrig.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2009)

Habe mich für diese hier entschieden: http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-MX-660-Kop...2321&sr=1-2

Trotzdem danke EspCap


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Sagtmal... gehts nur mir so oder spammt euer Kaspersky auch mit Trojanermeldungen wenn man ins Buffedforum geht?
Laut Kaspersky ists ein Trojan-Spy.HTML.fraud.gen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ist Kaspersky nur mal wieder übertrieben meldefreudig drauf?


----------



## Shadlight (8. Mai 2009)

Meins Sendet nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen:
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...3=Radeon+HD4000
> Schnelle HD4850 für 105€...ohne Bewetungen bei Alternate etc.
> 
> ...


Hd 4770


----------



## Zaino (8. Mai 2009)

*edit*
Hat sich erledigt, tut mir leid war ich wohl zu voreilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Mai 2009)

_Falls wer einen preiswerten 23"er sucht : 

 Klick mich! 


/Edit : Und Buffed zerschiesst wieder den Link.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## pampam (9. Mai 2009)

meinst du den: http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/d7386328b...syncmaster+2343 ?
der hat ja ne Auflösung von 2048*1152 und das zu dem Preis.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Link so funktioniert^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Mai 2009)

_Jup den meinte ich , nur komisch das der vorhin noch 129&#8364; gekostet hat 

Naja , egal :]_


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Mai 2009)

Uhuhuhu, werd später ma Win7 aufn Laptop klatschen, bin ma gespannt, wies sich so macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (9. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Habe nie Probleme, kann 24/7 zocken und immer eine sehr gute Latenz.


Sind auch bei dem magenta farbenden T und habe kaum Probleme.
Ausfall höchstens 3-6 Tage im Jahr.
Und Latenz in WoW meist so 25-70 kaum über 100 ms.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (9. Mai 2009)

_Hui, endlich n schicken Shop gefunden , hatte mich schon mit hohen Versandkosten zufrieden gegeben aber nun hab ich n Shop wo der TV angenehm vom Preis ist und dazu ist er nur 30-45min von mir Weg , also Abholung.. :]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr schon gelesen was der Ion im neuen Acer Revo schafft?
Laut einigen Comments bei ZackZack und anderen Seiten läuft auf dem sogar Crysis auf 1024x768 ruckelfrei!, obwohl nur der übliche Atom 230 verbaut ist.
Ich hoffe mal dass bald die ersten Netbooks mit dem Ion rauskommen, das ist einfach Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=941


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2009)

_Schöner Preis :  Klick mich! 



Btw , ich mag das Netbook immer mehr  :  HdRO aufm N10  

Und unten kommen noch mehr Gameplay Videos von anderen Spielen.. 
_


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2009)

Boah ich hab grad ein Gehäuse entdeckt da wurde das Wort Hässlichkeit neu definiert:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ion::12420.html

Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2009)

_Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl es Kacke aussieht , das ist von LianLi , also haben die sich schon was dabei gedacht :]

_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Burj al Arab in Dubai. Ist bestimmt ne Spezialanfertigung für nen Scheich


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2009)

_Haha.. oh man.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.reisenzeigen.de/index.html?sect..._id=1974&u=

Eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht leugnen. Und das Ding leuchtet in der Nacht glaub sogar auch blau


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2009)

_Hm , sieht wirklich fast genauso aus °_°_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Klar, schau mal hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2009)

_Wtf , LianLi ist schon durchgeknallt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haha , sieht aber schon geil aus iwie.. _


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2009)

Ja - halt mal was anderes und man sieht genau, woher die Inspiration stammt. Ohne eigene Oelquelle wuerde ich aber auch keine 500€ fuer ein Gehaeuse ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (10. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Burj al Arab in Dubai. Ist bestimmt ne Spezialanfertigung für nen Scheich


Sieht ihrgendwie aus wie das  Burj al Arab*g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mein Bildchen weiter oben nochmals angepasst. Werft bitte nochmals nen Blick drauf Fehlt noch etwas?


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Strategie Spiel?

Sollte so sein wie Age of Empires, Warcraft 3, Command Conquer Stunde Null oder Alarmstufe Rot 2.

Leider habe ich mit Alarmstufe Rot 3 sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2009)

Hab mir selbst gestern Warcraft 3 und Starcraft wieder installiert - und grad Spass dabei. Was mir noch gut gefaellt sind die Warhammer 40k - Spiele. Also Dawn of War - wobei ich da den ersten Teil mit Erweiterungen nehmen wuerde. DoW2 ist zwar auch nett - aber dadurch, dass der Basenbau ziemlich wegfaellt spielt es sich doch ziemlich "anders". Empire - Total War soll ja auch richtig gut sein, hab ich selbst aber noch nicht gespielt...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Mai 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist ja furchtbar...und dafür noch 500€ bezahlen? Lieber ein günstiges kaufen und umbauen...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2009)

Also um WoW auf nem 22" TFT auf Ultra flüssiig zu spielen reicht meine 9800GT bestimmt nicht aus. Wollte fragen ob das eine HD4890 schafft. Oder sogar ne 4870/GTX260. Weil hab im Moment mal ausnahmsweise Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, und das Gehäuse finde ich irgendwie hässlich. Gibt wirklich jede Menge bessere die auch noch günstiger sind.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2009)

mmh...also eigentlich müsste eine 9800 GT für diese Gammelgrafik doch locker reichen. Ich hatte es kürzlich mal reaktiviert und meiner GTX260 entlockte das Spiel auf einem 22" mit höchsten Einstellungen nur ein müdes Gähnen. Und alles andere würde ich bei der Grafik auch als Frechheit empfinden.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Hast du nach 3.1 gespielt? Weil seitdem gibt es ja den Ultra-Modus. Der macht meiner 9800GT so schon schwer zu schaffen auf nem 17" mit 1280 x 1024. Und dafür das WoW so eine Grafik hat, hat es leider ziemlich hohe Anforderungen um bei allen Lebenslagen flüssig zu laufen.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir läuft es ganz gut. Habe zwar keine Schatten und Wettereffekte an, aber kann gut mit meiner 9800GT auf zwei 2x 22 Zoll Bildschirmen spielen d.h auf dem einen WoW und auf dem andrem kann ich sogar noch nen WoW Video anschauen ^^


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zu dem Gehäuse:



> Der Showeffekt des PC-888 ist unglaublich. Hier von einem PC-Gehäuse zu sprechen, drückt nicht annähernd das Erlebnis einer solchen Begegnung aus. Das Gehäuse ist riesig groß, hat eine auffällig blau anodisierte Oberfläche und eine extravagante Form. Diese lehnt sich an der Architektur des bekannten sieben Sterne Hotels Burj al Arab in Dubai an, welches wiederum einem Segel nachempfunden wurde. Mit einer elegant geschwungenen Linienführung



Steht da direkt im Artikel ;D
Und ich kann mir vorstellen dass das Gehäuse wirklich wahnsinnig gut ist...kaufen würd ichs mir trotzdem nicht ;D


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2009)

*Seufz*
Da gibts mal ein kleines Gewitter und schon ist das Internet wieder eineinhalb Tage weg... Unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine 9800GT sollte das aber schon schaffen, meine 8800GT macht den Ultra Modus auch auf 1680x1050 noch mit, auch im Raid und in Dalaran (wobei es in Dala schon mal nur 20 fps werden können).

Edit:
Das Gehäuse ist auch preislich am Burj al Arab orientiert, oder? *hust*


----------



## Yaggoth (11. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also um WoW auf nem 22" TFT auf Ultra flüssiig zu spielen reicht meine 9800GT bestimmt nicht aus. Wollte fragen ob das eine HD4890 schafft. Oder sogar ne 4870/GTX260. Weil hab im Moment mal ausnahmsweise Geld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit der GTX260 läuft WOTLK bei mir flüssig (alles auf Ultra-Modus). FPS Einbrüche gibt es zur falschen Tageszeit in Dalaran, allerdings läuft es dann immernoch gut bei 30 FPS aufwärts.

Allerdings denke ich, dass dies auch eine kleinere Karte packt, in Dalaran hat man immer Einbrüche, die das Gameplay aber auch nicht wirklich stören.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Und wie schauts dann in 24" aus? Hab grad mal durchgerechnet und wenn ich mir jetzt ne GTX260 kaufe, dann nen 24" TFT mit Full-HD lohnt sich das mehr. Weil ich dadran dann auch noch die PS3 die kommen soll anschließen kann. 24 = 1920 x 1080 oder? Schafft WoW das überhaupt?


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2009)

_Ja das schafft WoW :]

Wow schafft auch 2***x1*** und noch höher..

Aber willst dir wirklich die Karte holen wenn ende des Jahres schon die komplett neue Generation kommt?_


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finds auch sinnlos. Die Grafikkarte reicht noch locker bis ende des Jahres, wären unnötige Ausgaben. Gib das Geld lieber mir ;D


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich hab bloss Angst das ich nicht alles flüssig machen kann *g* Weil die Auflösung und dann wirklich mit allem auf Max. Also Schatten usw. auch, ich bin nicht davon überzeugt das meine 9800GT das hinbekommt. Und wenn ich mir die GTX260 kaufen würde, wäre die eh sehr lange bei mir drinne, da ich ja nur WoW spiele und zwischendurch mal CS, WC3 oder so.

Das Ende des Jahres neue kommen weiss ich ja auch. Bloss... ach keine Ahnung was ich machen soll :/


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Aber willst dir wirklich die Karte holen wenn ende des Jahres schon die komplett neue Generation kommt?[/i]



Naja, die aktuellen Karten sind günstig und zum großen Teil mit den neusten Revisions sehr stabil. 

die DX11-Karten von Nvidia werden sicher auch erstmal wieder 300€ aufwärts kosten. Und da sich bis jetzt nicht mal DX10 durchgesetzt hat, fällt das Argument der neuen Technik eh erstmal flach bis/fals Win 7 in der Masse angekommen ist.


----------



## pampam (11. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nochmal zu dem Gehäuse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stell dir vor, dass Gehäuse wäre bei dem Preis nicht Wahnsinnig gut... 
Aber mich würde Interessieren, was den Mehrpreis gegenüber einem 150&#8364;-Gehäuse rechtfertigt.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

So als Bildschirm hat ich mir diesen hier rausgesucht: ASUS VW246H. Hab schon Testberichte angeschaut und der scheint wirklich gut zu sein. Keine Schlieren oder sonstiges. Nur der Standfuß sieht "billig" aus, aber soll super sein. Denke der wirds dann auch. Bloss halt noch die Frage: Mit oder ohne GTX260? ^^


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

So.

Habe heute von Amazon die Kopfhörer: Sennheiser MX 660 vorne weg erstmal super Lieferung von Amazon. Samstag bestellt und Montag kam es an. 

Die Verpackung ist natürlich ganz normal, wie jede, aber die Verarbeitung ist wirklich klasse. Es sieht nicht billig aus, das Kabel lässt sich angenehm anfühlen und sonst klasse. Sie passen sehr gut ins Ohr, fallen nicht raus oder sitzen nicht unfest im Ohr. Sie tun nicht weh und geben ein richtig klassen Sound. Für die Preisklasse ist das wirklich sehr sehr gut. Ich habe noch nicht die Lautstärke getestet, aber sie kommt schon bei 50% lauter hervor als bei den Apple Dinger, die zumal sehr leicht aus dem Ohr fallen.

Bin wirklich fasziniert. Zurzeit teste ich die Kopfhörer mit meinem iPod Touch, bald wird aber das neue iPhone 3G Schwarz kommen und wird passend gut aussehen zu den schwarzen Kopfhörern.

Einfach nur Top!


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Naja, die aktuellen Karten sind günstig und zum großen Teil mit den neusten Revisions sehr stabil.
> 
> die DX11-Karten von Nvidia werden sicher auch erstmal wieder 300€ aufwärts kosten. Und da sich bis jetzt nicht mal DX10 durchgesetzt hat, fällt das Argument der neuen Technik eh erstmal flach bis/fals Win 7 in der Masse angekommen ist.



_Naja , dafür hat er bis ende des Jahres auch sicherlich mehr Geld :]

Und was gibts geileres als gleich n neues Spiel mit DX11 zu zocken?_


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Ende des Jahres hab ich eben nicht mehr Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mir das genau so gedacht: Jetzt TFT + Grafikkarte, dann zu Weihnachten die PS3. Da ist kein Geld mehr für was anderes. Und wenn die Karten dann so 300&#8364; oder mehr kosten wird das eh nichts. Denke ich werde mir dann die GTX260 kaufen. Die hier.


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2009)

_Ach , zu Weihnachten ne PS3? Dann kauf TFT & Graka :]

Wenn PS3 dann hast musst bescheid sagen , können wir dann iwann mal iwas zusammen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieso gibts du nicht ~40€ mehr aus für mehr Leistung? :-)

 Klick mich! 

Obwohl , musst du wissen :]_


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

Nimm die hier is vomwerk schon übertaktet und hab nur gutes von der bis jetzt gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a412935.html

is die Palit GTX 260 Sonic216 SP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die kommt bei mir auch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestellt ist sie nämlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Jop zu Weihnachten erst ne PS3, hab zurzeit nen Bildschirm der kleiner als mein 17" Monitor ist :/ Dadrauf muss ich dann nicht PS3 spielen. 

Wenn ich die hab, kann ich mit WoW aufhören weil dann erstmal CoD6 und nen neues Battlefield erscheinen. Und auch so gibts ne Menge gute Titel. 

Die Karte hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, muss halt mal schauen wie genau das bei mir dann mit dem Geld aussieht. Wenns reicht hol ich mir ne 4890 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die OC-Karte glaube ich eher nicht. Will keine OC-Karte, und bringen tuts mir auch nicht wirklich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Jemand Interesse an meiner 9800GT? ^^


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2009)

_Bei MIX kostet die Karte inklusive Versand 198&#8364; , überlegs dir gut :]

Joa , ich freu mich auch schon auf die PS3 - wird bei mir aber erst im Juli zum Geburtstag was , denn jetzt kommt ja bald irgendwann erstmal der 40" TV :]

_


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Hah, "erst" um Juli... bei mir erst im Dezember. Vielleicht auch früher. Hab ja davor das 2. mal Abschlussfahrt wenn ich da kaum Geld ausgebe bleibt einiges über so ~ 100&#8364; und dann Urlaubsgeld gibts auch noch, sind auch knapp 100 - 150&#8364;. Wenn bloss alles nicht so teuer wäre :/

Ich hab ja noch ne 7900GS hier rumliegen. Die Preise bei ebay sind schon heftig: http://shop.ebay.de/items/__7900gs_W0QQLHQ...286Q2ec0Q2em282


----------



## Asoriel (11. Mai 2009)

Dracun! Pfui! Du musst unbedingt ne neue Signatur machen! Sieht ja gut aus, aber der Hintergrund und der Stern passen überhaupt nicht zu Gordon Freeman! (Bin eingefleischter HL-Fan

Nochmal zurück zu Soramac:


Soramac schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft es ganz gut. Habe zwar keine Schatten und Wettereffekte an, aber kann gut mit meiner 9800GT auf zwei 2x 22 Zoll Bildschirmen spielen d.h auf dem einen WoW und auf dem andrem kann ich sogar noch nen WoW Video anschauen ^^



Wenn du auf dem 2. Monitor nicht im Spiel bist, dann ist es egal, ob du einen oder 20 Monitore am Rechner hast, da sich die Grafikkarte am Desktop langweilt und nix zu tun hat. Nur dem Monitor(-e) auf dem du spielst ist erwähnenswert.

Und zum Thema max. Auflösung in WoW: Ich konnte ohne Probleme auf 3840x1024 spielen. Das macht da schon einiges mit.

Edit: Mix => Pfui! Die holen sich die Kohle durch die astronomisch hohen Versandkosten rein. Außerdem ist der Support bei einem Service-Fall gleich null.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich kann auf dem andren noch nen WoW Video oder nen Film schauen.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

So ein Video oder Film belastet wenn er nicht grade HD oder BluRay ist die Grafikkarte auch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Shef hier ;D Kostenpunkt?


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dracun! Pfui! Du musst unbedingt ne neue Signatur machen! Sieht ja gut aus, aber der Hintergrund und der Stern passen überhaupt nicht zu Gordon Freeman! (Bin eingefleischter HL-Fan



Is ja noch in bearbeitung aber die ist echt die beste von den 3 versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

Okay, sag ich halt garnichts mehr, püh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (11. Mai 2009)

So hab mir heute meinen neuen Pc bestellt.
Phenom 940 auf nem m4a78-e mit g -skill 800 er cl4,
4770 (his), normales 30euro dvd laufwerk von lg,  640 gb samsung hdd in nem NZXT apollo.
mal schaun wie er wird.
ende des jahres hol ich mir fuers gesparte geld ( 250 tacken im gegensatz zu q9550+275) ne neue gtx380 oder sowas in der richtung.
wieviel verbrauchen die neuen denn so wahrscheinlich?
hab naemlich nur nen 500 w be quiet (400 watt also, 80%eff).


----------



## Asoriel (11. Mai 2009)

na, dann bin ich ja mal auf die finale Version gespannt. 

Insgesammt siehts ja gut aus, nur passts eben nicht zusammen Pack nen Hello Kitty-Render drauf, mach das HL²-Logo weg und es ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hah, "erst" um Juli... bei mir erst im Dezember. Vielleicht auch früher.



_Joa , ich ja auch "frühstens" Juli :]

Hoffentlich kommt sowas wie Fable für die Xbox raus °_°

Naja , erstmal schauen was ich nach und nach so kaufe.. bald TV , dann PS3 , dann Netbook , dann Boxen , dann ... , dann ...  

Viel zu viel -.-*



/Edit : Sieht doch gut aus minimi_


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Shef hier ;D Kostenpunkt?




Bezogen auf die 9800GT? Keine Ahnung was die dir wert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die 9800GT? Keine Ahnung was die dir wert wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap auf die 9800GT...naja, ich kann sowas immer schwer sagen...deswegen will ich ja eine grobe Orientierung von dir, damit ih dich runterfeilschen kann ;D


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Hah... du bist lustig. Meistens verlang ich immer zu wenig. Mal eben rumschauen was die gebraucht so wert ist *g*

Edit: Hmm so ~80&#8364; ? ^^


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Da krieg ich doch schon fast ne neue HD4770 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (11. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hah... du bist lustig. Meistens verlang ich immer zu wenig. Mal eben rumschauen was die gebraucht so wert ist *g*
> 
> Edit: Hmm so ~80€ ? ^^


Never.
Die 4770 is schneller und kostet neu ca. 88 Euro.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Selbst bei HVW kost die noch 95€ °_° Ach keine Ahnung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hör grad mit meiner Z5500 richitg geiles Lied und das ist so extrem laut. Asoriel ich weiß nicht wie sich das hier auf 100% anhören soll, aber wenn ich mir dagegen deine vorstelle. Da kannste ja nen ganzes Dorf damit unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hast du nach 3.1 gespielt? Weil seitdem gibt es ja den Ultra-Modus. Der macht meiner 9800GT so schon schwer zu schaffen auf nem 17" mit 1280 x 1024. Und dafür das WoW so eine Grafik hat, hat es leider ziemlich hohe Anforderungen um bei allen Lebenslagen flüssig zu laufen.



Wenn 3.1 jetzt der ganz neue Patch ist, dann war der noch nicht da, als ich spielte. Also, dieses Uldum oder wie das heißt, war noch nicht offen. Dementsprechend war dann wohl auch dieser Ultra-Modus nicht da. Aber bei all den kleinen grafischen Updates, welche in Wow implementiert wurden und die meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur Detailsache waren und kaum spürbar, glaube ich, daß man auf diesen Ultra-Modus wohl auch getrost verzichten könnte, weil der den Braten gewiss auch nicht fett macht.

Vielleicht schau ich demnächst mal wieder nen Monat rein. Viel länger wird es meist nicht, da mich das Spiel nicht mehr wirklich fesseln kann. Das einzige, was mir auf Dauer Spass machen würde, wäre Innis raiden, aber das ist mir schlicht zu zeitintensiv und auch zu zwingend, da mit Stammgruppe dann halt auch immer konkrete Termine dranhängen. Hatte ich lange genug und war schön, aber brauche ich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

Ulduar nennt sich das um genau zu sein. Ist eine neue Raidinstanz im 10er und 25er Bereich. 

Die neue Grafikkeinstellung Ultra zeigen keine neue Wirkungen, außer mehr Bodenbeschafftenheit z.B. mehr Pflanzen und eine geringe weitere Sichtweite. Sonst mehr auch nicht. 
Trotzdem ist Lich King mit Schatteneffekte ein starker FPS Killer.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

So, ich vertraue euch jetzt einfach mal und kauf mir erstmal nur den 24" TFT. Wenns dann nicht reicht mit der 9800GT kauf ich mir die GTX260 halt noch nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn nicht kannst du mir gerne die GTX260 kaufen. Könnte eine sehr gut gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder deine 9800GT als SLI


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, wie kommen eigentlich die unterschiedlichen Angaben zu Ram Kompabilität auf Mainborads bei Hardwareversand zustande?
Zum Beispiel, passen die hier zusammen?
Ram
Mainboard
Der Ram ist mit PC 4300 angegeben. Wenn ich das jetzt verdoppele (ist ja ein 2er Kit) komme ich auf 8600.
Das Mainboard ist allerdings mit PC2-8500 angegeben, haben die sich um 100 verschätzt oder passen die beiden Komponenten nicht zusammen?


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Hehe x3n0n, du darfst das nicht einfach verdoppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn der mit PC 4300 angeben ist, ist der auch wenn du 2 Stück drin hast immernoch 4300. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der RAM ist aber zu lahm für das Mainboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Sora: 9800GT im SLI lohnt wirklich nicht.


----------



## aseari (11. Mai 2009)

x3n0n, das ist eine angabe zur geschwindigkeit des rams.


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

*g* Fail...
Dh, das Mainboard dass nur folgende Ram Arten unterstüzt,
PC2-6400, PC2-5300, PC2-8500,
ist mit dem Ram nicht kompatibel!?

//Edit:
Der würde also passen demnach...


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Genau so siehts aus, der RAM den du gepostet hast ist nicht damit kompatibel.


----------



## aseari (11. Mai 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2#DDR2-SDRAM

da steht noch was über die benennung und die geschwindigkeite und so...


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2009)

Der im Edit würde passen. Würde persönlich aber einen PC6400 verbauen. Der ist gerade richtig. Viel mehr braucht es dann auch nicht zu sein, weil der FSB sonst wieder limitieren würde.


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

Den Prozessor den ich verbauen würde wäre der Intel 8400 (Dual, 3 GHz). Der hat ne maximale Bus Gechw. von 1333. muss man hier jetzt die beiden Ram Steine addieren, oder ist das auch wieder falsch? Deswegen war ich nämlich auf PC2-5300 aus, weil der ne Geschw. von 667 hat und 2x667=1334.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Woah, x3n0n... du machst einen ja voll verrückt^^ Warum rechnest du denn jetzt schon wieder 2 x 667?  Du darfst für den FSB nicht einfach die Taktrate vom RAM nehmen und weil du ja 2 Bausteine hast mal 2 rechnen. Der E8400 funktioniert auf jeden Fall mit dem PC 6400 RAM, hab ja selbst 2 x 2 GB davon verbaut.

Also nochmal: E8400 + PC-6400 RAM = Null Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal nen Link dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_Side_Bus


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin selbst grad voll durch den Wind 
...aber lasst euch das eine Warnung sein, dass kommt davon wenn man einmal den falschen Google Link anklickt kinners


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Merke wohl das du grad ein bisschen neben der Spur bist :]

Was für einen "falschen" Google-Link hast du denn angeklickt, wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

Bringe mich (dich) nicht in Versuchung! - Nein im Ernst, das war glaub ich zu der Zeit als es noch AGP Grafikkarten gab... Also nein, ich kann dir den Link nicht geben :p


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist ja nicht so, das es keine AGP-Karten mehr gibt, hab hier ja selbst noch eine rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich weiss schon was du meinst. Was hat der Link denn so tolles gesagt?


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

Diversen Kram über Hardware, unter anderem komplizierte Rechnungen und Formeln die man nicht brauch, zumal sie am Schluss doch nur verwirren...


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Schade, den Link hätte ich gern gehabt. Ich liebe kompliziertes und verwirrendes eigentlich *g*


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

Ich schau mal nach, aber hoffe lieber nicht


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Wie heisst es doch so schön: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Mai 2009)

Das er in diesem Fall beide Rams addiert, ist nicht unbedingt falsch. Hängt davon ab, was man nun errechnen möchte. Dein Prozessor hat einen FSB von 333 Mhz. 

333 MHz * 64bit * 4 Datenpakete pro Takt /8 /1024^3 = ~ 10 GB/s Bandbreite deines FSB

Ein PC6400 hat 6,4 GB/s Bandbreite, daher rührt auch der Name. Im Dual-Channel-Betrieb wäre es nun tatsächlich relevant, was zwei Riegel an Bandbreite hätten.
Denn dein Prozzi kann ja auf zwei gleichzeitig zugreifen.

Rein theoretisch könnte hier dann also schon eine Limitierung auftreten. Denn zweimal 6,4 sind ja schon etwas mehr, als dein FSB hergeben würde. Praxisrelevant ist das allerdings weniger.
Trotzdem sieht man hier deutlich, warum es für Intel langsam Zeit wurde, mit dem Nehalem den althergebrachten FSB abzuschaffen.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Mai 2009)

Aber die Rechnung von ihm ist ja eigentlich trotzdem nicht richtig. Weil in deinem Beispiel nimmst du ja auch nicht einfach 667 x 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte es auch genauer erklärt wenn ich es genauer gewusst hätte.


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2009)

_ Klick mich! 

945er also auch bald bei Alternate :]



/Edit : Hm , den gibts ja sonst schon überall °_° :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Normal o.0
Mich wundert dass die den bei Alternate noch nicht haben o.0


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Oh Mann, brauch dringend ne schnelle Graka, am Besten mit 1GB VRAM xD
Und 4GB RAM
-.- 
Naja, mein Pech dass ich kein Geld verdien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will aber endlich ma Oblivion mit ALLEN geilen Mods zocken xD
Und das kostet Leistung -.- xD


----------



## Klos1 (12. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Aber die Rechnung von ihm ist ja eigentlich trotzdem nicht richtig. Weil in deinem Beispiel nimmst du ja auch nicht einfach 667 x 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist natürlich richtig, was du da sagst. Habe da wohl etwas ungenau gelesen. Die Dinger in irgendeiner Form zu multiplizieren, macht tatsächlich nur Sinn, wenn man die Bandbreite von Ram und FSB entgegenstellen möchte. Das wäre dann bei Dual-Channel x2 und Triple-Channel natürlich x3.

Ansonsten wird der Ram bei Intel prinzipiell mit dem FSB angesprochen und mittels Teiler dann angepasst, was natürlich nichts mit der Anzahl der Module zu tun hat.
Mein Rechner hat nen FSB von 400 Mhz und der Ram läuft bei mir im Verhältnis 3:4 zum FSB. Somit komme ich auf einen I/O-Takt von 533 Mhz, also effektiv 1066 Mhz, was für meine PC8500 heißt, daß er genau innerhalb seiner Spezifikation läuft.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

eben desshalb sind auch OC-Stufen von 266, 333 und 400Mhz FSB beliebt, da man dadurch (zumindest den Ram) in den Spezifikationen laufen lassen kann. Es gibt aber die so genannten FSB-Walls. Bei billigen, alten Mainboards können die schon bei unter 300Mhz liegen, wodurch neue CPUs nichtmal laufen würden (ich denk da gerade an die ASRock-Zwitterboards, wa Fala?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hör grad mit meiner Z5500 richitg geiles Lied und das ist so extrem laut. Asoriel ich weiß nicht wie sich das hier auf 100% anhören soll, aber wenn ich mir dagegen deine vorstelle. Da kannste ja nen ganzes Dorf damit unterhalten wink.gif


nene Mein Soundsystem ist weder für große Lautstärke noch für Party oder dicke Bässe gedacht, sondern für glasklare Klänge. 

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Sound sind: Beim Z-5500 könnten sich gescheite Kabel auch schon lohnen. Bei mir hört man zwischen den beigelegten und den aktuell angeschlossenen Oehlbach einen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Könntest du mir vielleicht welche empfehlen oder sind die okay, die beigelegt wurden?


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

ASRock-Zwitterboards? FSB?
Hör bloß auf -.-
Ohne diesen mickrigen FSB hätt ich nen deutlich stärkeren Prozi drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

na, die sind schon okay. 

Ansonsten Oehlbach. Das sind die besten die ich kenn.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Eben hat die Post von T-Online angerufen. Morgen kommt mein iPhone 3G 8GB Schwarz!!! 

*freu*

*freu*

*freu*

*freu*

Dann wird mein iPod Touch leider nutzlos werden.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

wow nett. Aber ist der Vertrag nicht sauteuer? Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach erst ab der 50€-Version mit Internet-Flat, und das wäre mir bedeutend zu viel.

Sicher, das iPhone ist ein ganz schönes Wunderwerk der Technik, aber wie einen Apple damit bindet finde ich gelinde gesagt zum kotzen. Das wäre der Grund, warum ich es mir nicht kaufen würde.

(so am Rande: Das Anhängsel "schwarz" wäre nicht nötig gewesen, das iPhone gibts mit 8GB nur in schwarz


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Der günstige Vertrag ist 24,95Euro pro Monat. 

Da wir aber Kunde dort sind mit Telefon und Internet kosten es 10 Euro weniger, also 15 Euro nur und für das iPhone statt 60 Euro nur 30 Euro.

Ich finde Apple wirklich sehr gut. Habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Es soll auch bald das jailbreaken legal werden und wenn ich Ende des Jahres genug Geld habe, werde ich mir das Macbook 13-Zoll 2.0GHz mit 4GB Ram kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

Apple-Produkte sind toll, keine Frage, aber teuer. Ich hab selbst ein MacBook Pro. Gekauft hätte ich es mir nicht, aber Glückspilz wie ich bin hab ich es bei uns auf der Arbeit bei einem Tombola-Gewinnspiel gewonnen

Aber für 15€ im Monat kann man nix sagen, da muss ich mich mal schlau machen. Das geht dann wirklich in Ordnung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Mai 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...schon wieder Apple! *rennt raus und schlägt die Tür hinter sich zu*


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

Klos bringt es auf den Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lediglich beim iPod werde ich schwach, da aber auch nur bei den Festplatten-Modellen. Aber selbst dort nervt mich der Zwang tierisch!


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Na dann sag ich doch mal Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vater hat auch mal ein Laptop gewonnen, aber war leider kein Apple. Ist aber schon etwas länger her, da war Apple noch nicht so weit, wie sie heutzutage sind.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2009)

Ich zahl jetzt fürs Iphone mit Vertrag 41€ im Monat.
Dabei hab ich eine Internetflatrate, 100 Freiminuten und 40 Freisms.
Im nachhinein glaube ich hätte mir der günstigere Vertrag auch gereicht, aber so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite falls ich mal mehr telefoniere.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da wir aber Kunde dort sind mit Telefon und Internet kosten es 10 Euro weniger, also 15 Euro nur und für das iPhone statt 60 Euro nur 30 Euro.


Interesannnte Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben die das automatisch gemerkt und dann gesagt 'Hey, du kriegst es auch billiger?' oder wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Nein. 


Meine Mutter hat dort angerufen wegen dem Internet und dann meinte der Kunde: Wir haben ein gutes Angebot für sie, wenn sie ein neues Handy möchten. Da sind wir dann auf das iPhone gestoßen und er meinte, ja da habe ich was für Sie und der sieht ja, das wir ja schon lange Kunde sind bei denen und dann noch Telefon und Internet haben, meinte er, dann könnte ich das für sie für so und so viel anbieten und das würde dann so und so viel am Ende kosten usw. und dann kam das alles raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also sozusagen, ist er auf uns zugekommen mit dem Angebot.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2009)

Wow, nicht schlecht, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kostet dich das im Endeffekt gerade mal knappe 400 Euro - das ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Dazu was mir eben noch einfällt. Die ersten drei Monate sind gratis.

PS: Was ein Rechner:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 965 Extreme 3,2 GHz

Arbeitsspeicher: 24 GByte (6 x 4 GByte)

Grafik: 3 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 SLI mit je 1 GByte VRAM - wassergekühlt

Festplatte: 160 GByte SSD + 3 x 2 GByte SATA-II

Sonstiges: Blu-ray-Player, Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series, Wasserkühlung

Preis: rund 9.360 Dollar


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

jetzt hörts auf. Morgen geh ich bei uns in den T-Punkt und red mal mit dem Fritze. WEHE ich bekomm das Teil nicht auch so günstig, dann gibts Ärger! Ich bin seit Jahren (und zwar wirklich ewig) bei der dt. Telekom und zahl denen kein schlechtes Geld!

Wobei ich eigentlich weder ein iPhone brauche noch will. Umsonst würde ich es nehmen, aber ansonsten eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauch geschäftlich keinen Organizer, da die wichtigen Termine eh nur alle paar Monate sind und ansonsten langt mir mein Prepaid-Handy. Außerdem mach ich weder Fotos, noch Filme (huups, geht ja garnicht ohne weiteres), noch hör ich Musik, noch schreib ich SMS, noch spiel ich damit Ich brauchs ausschließlich zum telefonieren, und dazu taugt meins allemal.

Falathrim hat mal ein Bild gepostet was mir eben wieder in den Sinn kam. Ich finds super




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ich glaub, du meinst 2TB Sata-Platten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasserkühlung kann vieles sein. XMX verbaut auch ihre ganz tollen WaKüs, welche aber nur Plastikschrott sind und nix taugen. Da hätte ich gerne genauere Infos oder am besten mal ein Link zu dem Rechner
Aber doch, nettes Spielzeug. Willste meine Meinung dazu? Absolut sinnlos, zu teuer (egal ob Anschaffung oder Stromrechnung), aber verdammt spaßig!!


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Naja, das Bild sind wieder so Sachen, wo man sich Chip.de drunter vorstellt. Die sind genau so. Die zählen immer nur die schlechten Dinge von Apple auf und zeigen dann als Gegenteil die guten Dinge von dem Produket den die zeigen. Die wirklich guten positiven Sachen von Apple wird garnicht vorgestellt, deshalb wird das Produkt auch so gut dargestellt und soll viel besser sein.


EDIT: Trotzdem erhoff dir nicht zu viel. Es kommt meistens drauf an, wie die Person ist die am Telefon ist oder die vor einem steht. Meistens sind das auch Angebote die nur 1 Tag oder 1 Woche laufen. Vielleich hast du Glück. Trotzdem sollte man einfach mal nachfragen was es so für Tarife gibt und nicht gleich drauf ansprechen: Ich hab da gehört, da gibts was, der hat da  und ich bin auch schon lange, dann könnte man doch auch oder und so?

Also einfach mal höflich fragen, aber glaub das weißt du besser als Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

wie ich schon sagte - rein die Technik des iPhone finde ich sehr faszinierend. Wie einen Apple aber einschränkt finde ich furchtbar, was auch der K.O.-Grund für mich ist.

Beim MacBook nix anderes. OS X ist ein schönes Betriebssystem, aber mal ehrlich: Was OS X kann, macht Win7 besser. Ich hab auf meinem MacBook via Bootcamp Windows laufen, da es mit OS X einfach ein wahnsinns Geschiss ist, Zeug zum laufen zu bekommen.

Die Apple-Diskussion könnten wir über Seiten führen und würden doch zu keinem Ergebnis kommen. Ich bin jedenfalls kein Freund von weißen Apfel.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp5SXZTZX9A...re=channel_page
DAS ist eine Zockerecke
Mehr als 8500€ insgesamt
i7 965
3x GTX285
Lian Li Armorsuit Big Tower
X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro
G25
Roccat Kone
G15
Rampage II Formula(?)
Z-5500
6GB DDR3-1600 (Corsair)
Rennsitz
usw usw


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Gut, aber wie lange es schon Mircrosoft gibt und das könnte man auch gut vergleichen mit Blizzard und anderen Sachen.

World of Warcraft ist das erste Rollenspiel und hat haufen Abonnenten und somit auf Platz 1 der erfolgreichsten Rollenspiel. 

und dann kommen andere Spiele, wie z.B. Hellgate London die es nicht schaffen, aber z.B. Warhammer Online und Herr der Ringe Online, die halten sich gut, aber jetzt kann man auch sagen, was die machen, kann Blizzard besser. 

So in der Art kann man das vergleichen, aber gut wie du sagst. Da kann man unendlich schreiben drüber.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

Nicht Rampage II Formula, sondern Rampage II Extreme

Zeig mir ein Asus-Board und ich sag dir den Namen, da kenn ich wirklich beinahe alle auswendig (Favorit: Rampage II Extreme bei 1366, Maximus Extreme bei 775 hrhr)


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Wie bitte? WoW das erste Online-Rollenspiel?
AUF DIE SCHULBANK MIT DIR!
Ultima Online war das erste, dann gabs noch Sachen wie DAoC, Everquest usw.
Also wirklich.

Sry Sebi, verwechselt ;D


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

kein Ding

Ist dir bewusst, dass der feine Herr einen PC gebaut hat, wie es ihn kein 2. Mal gibt? Mehr Leistung geht nicht. Schnellste Graka-Combo, beste CPU, bestes Mainboard. Lediglich Ram könnte schneller sein, aber das ist der Wahnsinn! 

Ich müsste heulen, wenn das Packet bei mir ankommt...ich würde vor Vorfreude platzen. Aber wart noch 3-4 Jahre, dann heult der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Ihr wisst was ich mein ;p


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

Japp

Ich schau mir die Kiste gerade voller Ehrfurcht an...


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Tach.

Ich besitze einen kleinen crap Laptop, wollte den jedoch noch etwas durchhalten lassen und erst ende nächsten Jahres ein neues kaufen.

Habe den Toshiba Satelite L300-180 und hätte einige Fragen zum Aufrüsten.

Momentan habe ich nur Ram- bzw Festplattenerweiterungen via Google gefunden. Ist es ebenfalls möglich Grafikkarten einzubauen, oder wird dieses durch etwas behindert?

Sollte dieses möglich sein (oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , kännt wer ein (Online) Shop, welche Laptoperweiterungen mit einem top Preis/Leistungsverhältniss verkaufen?

Momentan habe ich 2x 1024mb ,mit 667Megaherz, Ramriegel. Kann ich diese ohne bedenken durch 2x 2gb austauschen,oder muss ich da was beachten?

Und noch eine kleine Frage zum Abschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist euch ein Laden bekannt, der Laptops möglichst Problemfrei aufrüsten können ? Möglichst mit Preisen bis etwa 30&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzte Frage ist nicht sonderlich wichtig, würde es aber lieber jemanden geben,welcher sich mit dem Zusammenbau auskennt. Mein Cousin ist zwar Informatikstudent, hat aber meines Wissens nach kaum erfahrungen mit dem zusammenbau von Laptops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Matze


Edit:

@Fala. Ultima online war auch nicht das Erste. Zumindestens nicht laut Wiki^^


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2009)

Man ich will auch soviel Geld haben. Bin grad so richtig neidisch geworden, einfach ein Hammer Rechner. Allgemein was der alles hat *sabber* Morgen ist Lotto-ziehung, muss mal Eltern überreden *g*


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame für 30€ Notebook aufrüsten ist nicht. Außerdem lohnt es sich nicht, weder HDD noch Ram noch GPU. Kauf dir ne externe HDD, davon hast auch noch beim nächsten was und spar das Geld und packs dann in den rein, den du Ende des Jahres kaufen willst. Nachrüsten halte ich für Blödsinn.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Ich will nicht für 30&#8364; Aufrüsten. Dafür habe ich mehr in der Tasche. Für 30&#8364; will ich es maximal zusammenbauen lassen.
Eine externe Festplatte würde es warscheinlich sowieso werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : Außerdem wollte ich meinen anderen Rechner ende nächsten und nicht ende dieses Jahres kaufen. Da dieses noch 1 1/2 Jahre sind, würde es sich aus meiner Sicht schon etwas lohnen ^^


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Das Video ist einfach krank. Also wer sowas hat, da freu ich mich wirklich für den. Der muss ja ohne Ende Spaß haben und wenn er das erstmal von der Post bekommt wie auch immer, da musste doch erstmal nackt durch die Straße gerannt sein voller Freude bis du das ausgepackt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich Top!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjOW5iW7dJQ...feature=related

Kann mir jemand erklären was das ist?


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke ich könnte den erst am nächsten Tag auspacken/zusammenbauen. Würde einfach zu doll zittern vor Freude *g*


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Naja das Coole an der ganzen Angelegenheit ist:
Ich hab mit dem Typen Kontakt. Studiert in Deutschland, weiß nicht genau, wo. Er lebt in einem Studentenwohnheim und hat die ganze Geschichte frei zugänglich gemacht ;D. Ich zitier mal seine Message über Youtube


> hast du ja gefuhl, das ich wollte ein preis/leistung pc bauen? :-)
> es war mein traum, mir so eine gamerlounge zimmer zusammenbauen, und die schnellste komponenten bestellt, was im jannuar in angebot waren
> alles im allem hat mich das mehr als 8500 eur gekostet....uff (deshalb edit)
> ich habe aber wenig zeit zum zocken wegen job und studium in uni...,
> ...


Ist also ein total lockerer Kerl, der damit seinen Traum verwirklicht hat ;D
@Sebi:
Ich denke schon, dass man das optimieren könnte. Mit selbst geproggtem BIOS mit 3-4 GTX295

@Sora:
Das ist ein speziell gebautes Foldingsystem, damit wird nicht gezockt sondern spezielle Aufgaben erledigt, die GPUs deutlich besser erledigen können als CPUs. Deswegen 46 GPUs anstaat einem entsprechend großem Servercentrum mit Massen an CPUs


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

das iPhone 3G 8GB liegt gerade vor mir unausgepackt. Trau  mich garnicht da was aufzumachen ^^

Wie ich den Geruch von etwas Neuem liebe ^^


----------



## Rethelion (13. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> das iPhone 3G 8GB liegt gerade vor mir unausgepackt. Trau  mich garnicht da was aufzumachen ^^
> 
> Wie ich den Geruch von etwas Neuem liebe ^^



Ja is schon toll, gell?
Nur die Schachtel war etwas klein, da war ich enttäuscht^^


Btw:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/wirtschaft..._euro_bussgeld/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2009)

_Autsch (ich weiss das man es anders schreibt-.-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

iphone klingt verlockend. aber deswegen an t-mobile binden ... auf keinen fall.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Lol, wollte mir ein Klingelton machen, nur leider kommt ein Fehler. Suche im Google und man muss einfach bei iTunes Store von Deutschland auf United States wechseln, dann gehts. ;p


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Das Bußgeld für Intel ist viel zu niedrig. Hätten die vollen 4 Milliarden sein sollen, die möglich gewesen wären. 
Naja, hoffentlich müssen sie noch nen satten Schadensersatz an AMD zahlen (So 8 Milliarden wären nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rethelion (13. Mai 2009)

Naja zu hoch war die Strafe sicher nicht, aber wenigstens ist jetzt beweisen das Intel sich nicht fair verhält.

Ich frage mich ob Media/Saturn auch demnächst angezeigt werden und ab wann dort die AMD-Produkte in den Regalen stehen.


----------



## Yaggoth (13. Mai 2009)

Die Strafe war schon als Mindestmaß angemessen, interessant wird jedoch das Jahresergebniss von Intel. Ich möchte wetten, dass sie es wieder durch irgendeine Steuerlücke schaffen einen Teil des Bußgeldes abzusetzen :-) Hat bei Microsoft ja auch funktioniert.

Allerdigns warten wir erstmal die Entscheidung der nächsten Instanz an... Das Urteil ist ja noch nicht Rechtskräftig.

Prognose:
Selbst wenn Intel hart bestraft werden würde... würde sich das kaum auf unseren Markt auswirken. Es werden immernoch Intel-Prozessoren in den meisten Fertig-PC´s verbaut werden.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mit meinem iPhone problemlos ins Internet. Kostet mich das was, weil mit meinem iPod Touch konnte ich das nicht, weil wir kein W-Lan besitzen und mit menem iPhone auch nicht. Wird das jetzt berechnet pro Minute, als würde ich mit einem anderen Handy ins Internet gehen?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Mai 2009)

normal solltest du 200MB frei haben. Sobald der Traffic erreicht wurde, kostests, und zwar saftig. Eben aus dem Grund meinte ich auch, dass sich das iPhone erst ab dem Vertrag mit Internetflat lohnt.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Noch ne Frage, gibts ein Dienstprogramm mit dem man filmen kann, ohne das man jetzt das iPhone jailbreaken muss? Von mir aus kann es auch was kaufen - kostenlos sollte es also nicht umbedingt sein. Sollte auch nützlich sein. Habe bis jetzt nichts gescheites gefunden, außer Live Stream icam, aber das ist nicht das richtige.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Mai 2009)

nicht das ich wüsste, aber das sind eben die Tücken des iPhones, welche natürlich nicht angepriesen werden


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2009)

Nein, gibts soweit ich weis nicht. Und ja, wenn wenn du den XS-Tarif hast, hast du für EDGE, HSDPA etc. 200 MB Freivolumen pro Monat. Danach wir es aber wirklich saftig, ja! 0,49 € Pro MB!


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Okay. Chip meinte, die US Soldaten benutzen die iPhones um Momente z.B. Verhörungen oder was da stand aufzunehmen. Da frage ich mich mit was, wenn die alle cycorder benutzen und damit das iPhone jailbreaken und soweit ist das noch verboten.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2009)

Naja, wirklich verboten im Sinne von illegal ist es nicht, zumindest nicht solang du keine kostenpflichtigen Apps dadurch illegal verwendest (soweit ich weis zumindest).
Eigentlich kann dir Apple nicht verbieten, mit deinem Gerät zu tun was du willst. Sie können höchstens sagen dass es gegen die Garantiebestimmungen verstößt, dann macht mans eben auf eigene Gefahr. Und das US-Militär ist sicher nicht auf die Garantieleistungen von ein paar iPhones angewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Okay, wollte nur mal nachfragen. Filmen brauche ich nicht umbedingt. Wäre aber noch ziemlich nett gewesen, aber ich wurde diesmal wieder nicht von Apple entäuscht. Ein super klasses Ding, kann man nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2009)

Das OS 3.0 ist ja auch schon ne Weile für Entwickler verfügbar, also wird das nicht mehr lang auf sich warten lassen, eventuell ist da ja eine Videoaufnahmefunktion mit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Mai 2009)

ob es abwärtskompatibel zum 3G ist vermag ich zu bezweifeln. Zumindest nicht auf dem Weg, wie es Apple gerne sieht, möglich sein wirds sicher irgendwie (wobei man die iPod Classic auch noch nicht gescheit hinbekommen hat, auch nicht nach den mittlerweile 1 1/2 Jahren). 

Da kommt sicher ein neues iPhone, welches dann exklusiv OS 3.0 bekommt. Die wären ja blöd, wenn sie es als Upgrade anbieten würden. Und wie wir alle wissen, beherrscht Apple das Meisterwerk des Kohle scheffelns.


----------



## Wagga (13. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage wenn wir schon bei Handys sind.
Soll ich mirs i900 Omnia mit Vertrag holen.
Oder das SGH-F480 ohne Vertrag.
Oder das M8800 Ultra ohne Vertrag.
Jemand einen Tipp.

Was sollte es haben:
Ohne Vertrag nicht teurer als 300 Euro, oder Vertrag 25 Euro mtl.
Kamera
Internet möglichkeit HSDPA oder UMTS
WLAN wenn möglich, muss aber nicht umbedingt sein.
Touchscreen
SMS,MMS, Mailempfang versand über Pop3/IMAP4 SMTP.
Kalender,Organizer.
Mp3-Player
Notizblock (auch längere Texte)
Wecker.

Oder kennt jemand einen anderes gutes Touchscreenhandy mit Windows Mobile?

Danke im voraus, Gruß,
Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (13. Mai 2009)

Das i900 Omnia hatte ich schon in der Hand, wirklich ein edles Stück! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem die integrierte, vollwertige Navigationsfunktion ist für mich ein Pluspunkt. Hat auch alles dabei, was du gerne hättest. 

Allerdings hats auch die selben Probleme, wie sonstige Handys in der Klasse: Akku geht schnell leer. Nach einem Tag rumspielen ist da schluss.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Kleine Freudennachrichten:
Das Crosshair III Formula nimmt Formen an...also das ROG-Board für AM3
Witzigerweise mit AMD-Chip anstatt NForce-Chip und nur 2 PCIe-Steckplätzen...

Und die HD4770 kommt für AGP (lol)


----------



## Wagga (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich vertrag nehme nehme ich das i900,
aber ich will auch ne Alternative.
Muss dann kein Smartphone sein.
So den 3en welches kommt ans Omnia an nähsten dran?
Oder welches ist das modernste?

Danke im voraus,
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2009)

Das ist mal eine Aufnahme des iPhone 8GB 3G Kamera mit 2 Megapixel in einer dunklen Aufnahme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und die HD4770 kommt für AGP (lol)



Macht da überhaupt noch die Anbindung mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Jup, anscheinend xD


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2009)

Was die Karte dann wohl kosten wird, denke die wird teurer als die PCI-e Version.


----------



## minimitmit (13. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen, was die 4770 so leistet.
Freitag steht bei HWV is die lieferbar und Bezahlbestätigung kam ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe, das wird Freitag noch verpackt und verschickt, sodass ich das vll sogar Samstag hab .
Sonst wirds Montag/Dienstag/Mittwoch


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2009)

Gut das du was von bestellen sagst, hab ganz vergessen mir den Monitor zu bestellen *g* Mach ich morgen mal, bin gespannt wie das so mit nem 24" ist in WoW, hab ja jetzt nur 17" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ob es abwärtskompatibel zum 3G ist vermag ich zu bezweifeln. Zumindest nicht auf dem Weg, wie es Apple gerne sieht, möglich sein wirds sicher irgendwie (wobei man die iPod Classic auch noch nicht gescheit hinbekommen hat, auch nicht nach den mittlerweile 1 1/2 Jahren).
> 
> Da kommt sicher ein neues iPhone, welches dann exklusiv OS 3.0 bekommt. Die wären ja blöd, wenn sie es als Upgrade anbieten würden. Und wie wir alle wissen, beherrscht Apple das Meisterwerk des Kohle scheffelns.


Glaub ich schon dass das geht, zumal die Betaversion für Entwickler ja auch auf dem 3G läuft. Ausserdem läuft auf dem ersten iPhone ja auch OS 2.0, wenn man auch soweit ich weis 7 Euro dafür zahlen musste. 
Ich meine sogar gelesen zu haben dass 3.0 sogar auf dem ersten laufen soll, hardewaretechnisch natürlich etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## EXclaw (13. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, könnt ihr mir ein Handy empfehlen? :O Nächsten Monat steht wieder die Vertragsverlägerung an (ich kann bis Oktober warten, da da erst der Vertrag verlängert wird) und ich noch nicht ganz weiß, welches Handy ich nehmen soll.

BIs jetzt hab ich mir folgende Handys angeguckt:

-Samsung innov8
-Nokia N96
-LG Arena

Hätte sonst noch Jemand einen Vorschlag?

MfG


----------



## Wagga (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das Bußgeld für Intel ist viel zu niedrig. Hätten die vollen 4 Milliarden sein sollen, die möglich gewesen wären.
> Naja, hoffentlich müssen sie noch nen satten Schadensersatz an AMD zahlen (So 8 Milliarden wären nice
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du das Intel kaputt geht?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, Vertrag kündigen -> altes Handy behalten -> zu Simyo gehen und dort ne Karte anfordern und für alles, egal was du machst, 9 cent bezahlen. Und das ganze ohne irgendeinen Vertrag, Grundgebühr, Mindestumsatz oder sonstiges Gedöns. In meinen Augen das beste, was man machen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Wagga: Ich glaub nicht, daß Intel an ein paar Milliarden kaputt geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2009)

Kaputt gehen wird Intel bestimmt nicht. Die haben bestimmt einige Hundert Milliarden. Nur muss es ihnen auch mal richtig schön weh tun. Ist ja schließlich nicht grade was unerhebliches was die gemacht haben. Hat bestimmt AMD einiges Geld gekostet.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Willst du das Intel kaputt geht?


Das nicht. Aber die haben mit ihrer Monopolpolitik AMD an den Rand des Ruins getrieben.
Und die haben nen Jahresumsatz von 40 Milliarden, denk mal nach ;D


----------



## Wagga (13. Mai 2009)

Das in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise ist das besonders bitter für Intel.

Werde mir entweder das Omnia mit Vertrag holen
oder das SGH- F480 ohne Vertrag dann nutze ich meine Vodafone CallYa weiter.
Oder wechsel zu einem günstigeren Prepaidanbieter.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (14. Mai 2009)

@EXclaw:

Wenn dir das Iphone gefällt dann hol dir das LG Arena.
Das sieht für mich für mich aus wie ein Iphone Klon und gestern in der TV Werbung dachte ich auch erst es wäre eines, wegen der Symbole auf dem Desktop^^


@Shefanix:
Ich glaube kaum das Intel einige Hundert *Milliarden* hat, sonst wäre ihnen die Strafe egal genauso wie die Umsatzverluste die sie momentan haben.
Kommt überhaupt der Wert der ganzen Firma "Intel" samt Hallen, Maschinen,etc. an einige Hundert Milliarden? 
Oder meintest du vll Millionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn Intel einige Hundert Milliarden hätte, würden sie Siemens (oder vergleichbares) kaufen ohne einen Kredit aufzunehmen ^^

Da aber selbst Intel eine normale Eigenkapitalquote hat, die zur Zeit (Krisenbedingt) sogar noch verkleinert wurde, haben die mit Sicherheit nicht hundert Milliarden auf dem Konto... (Wäre auch absolut unwirtschaftlich...) Ich bezweifel sogar, dass deren Anlagevermögen (Gebäude Maschinen etc.) auf auch "nur" 30 Milliarden kommt. 

Edit, habe mich verlesen, aber selbt mit 75% EK-Quote was doch vergleichsweise viel ist, kommt man bei einem GesamtEK von knapp 40Milliarden nicht auf 100Milliarden ^^


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Sagt mal, könnt ihr mir ein Handy empfehlen? :O Nächsten Monat steht wieder die Vertragsverlägerung an (ich kann bis Oktober warten, da da erst der Vertrag verlängert wird) und ich noch nicht ganz weiß, welches Handy ich nehmen soll.
> 
> BIs jetzt hab ich mir folgende Handys angeguckt:
> 
> ...


genial hat en kumpel von mir und hey der is mehr als begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es sieht schick aus und naja sabber auch haben will das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

nochmal zurück zu Falathrim und dem Crosshair:

Ich find ehrlich gesagt die komplette AMD-ROG Serie dämlich. Die taugen nicht ansatzweiße so viel wie die Intel-Pendants. Da kauft man sich lieber ein gescheites MSI/Gigabyte für eine AMD-CPU. Besonders das MSI 790FX-GD70 ist ein tolles AM3-Board.


----------



## Sabrina1 (14. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das nicht. Aber die haben mit ihrer Monopolpolitik AMD an den Rand des Ruins getrieben.
> Und die haben nen Jahresumsatz von 40 Milliarden, denk mal nach ;D


Man sieht was dabei rauskommt wenn Intel nicht die Zügel in die Hand nimmt.
Aktuell das USB-3.0 Interface.
Zu der Prozessortechnologie, Intel hat seit der Einführung der Core2 Architektur ein großen Vorsprung gegenüber AMD.
Für AMD spricht eigentlich nicht viel in moment.
1.AMD ist der preisgünstige Alternative
2.Er ist Eigentlich der einzige Prozessor-Hersteller der Intel noch was bieten kann.
Monopolpolitik hin und her Microsoft hat da auch noch die Finger mit im Spiel.

LG Brina


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Für AMD spricht eigentlich nicht viel in moment.



falsch.

AMD hat meiner Meinung nach das deutlich bessere Konzept als Intel. Der Core i5 braucht wieder einen anderen Sockel als der Core i7. Absolut dämlich, besser wäre, wenn sie kompatibel wären. Bei AMD packst du dir einfach nen X4 940 auf dein altes Board, wenn du umsteigen willst kommt er eben auf den AM3-Sockel, das ganze ohne Probleme.

Außerdem ist der X4 940 ein verdammt guter Prozessor zu einem richtig fairen Preis. Er konkuriert mit dem Q9550, welcher aber auf einen Sockel muss, für den keine neuen CPUs mehr kommen werden. Also nicht wirklich rentabel.

Wenn ich aktuell einen Rechner kaufen würde bis 1000€ würde ich einen Phenom II verbauen. Das sind super CPUs, welche auf einen neuen Sockel kommen, der noch viele Jahre vor sich hat.

Und das ganze sage ich dir als Person, die fast ausschließlich Intel-CPUs verbaut. (einziger AMD war ein 2400+ vor Jahren)


----------



## Greeki (14. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Man sieht was dabei rauskommt wenn Intel nicht die Zügel in die Hand nimmt.
> Aktuell das USB-3.0 Interface.
> Zu der Prozessortechnologie, Intel hat seit der Einführung der Core2 Architektur ein großen Vorsprung gegenüber AMD.
> Für AMD spricht eigentlich nicht viel in moment.
> ...




Ähm u fail?
Hast du ne Ahnung wer die x64 Architektur erfunden hat? Speichercontroller im Chip? Usw. 
AMD ist seit dem Athlon technologisch gesehn besser als Intel und das mit weniger Kapital. Das Urteil besagt ja, dass es einen Nachteil der Kunden in der Kaufentscheidung gab/gibt, ich sage durch diese Zahlungen seitens Intel wurde gewollt die Forschung und die Weiterentwicklung von neuen Technologien behindert/verhindert und wir sind sicher 6-12 Monate hinter dem wo wir sein könnten und einige Monate sind in dieser Branche eine Halbe Ewigkeit.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> [...]und *wir* sind sicher 6-12 Monate hinter dem wo *wir* sein könnten[...]



Arbeitest du für AMD?


----------



## Greeki (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Arbeitest du für AMD?



Wir = Die Menschheit


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

ah, okay. Ich dachte, das wäre in Bezug auf die Entwicklung von AMD, aber du meinstest wohl die gesammte CPU-Branche und ich habs falsch verstanden.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Man sieht was dabei rauskommt wenn Intel nicht die Zügel in die Hand nimmt.
> Aktuell das USB-3.0 Interface.
> Zu der Prozessortechnologie, Intel hat seit der Einführung der Core2 Architektur ein großen Vorsprung gegenüber AMD.
> Für AMD spricht eigentlich nicht viel in moment.
> ...



Die Core2 Architektur war bzw. ist zwar sehr effizient, aber rein auf dem Papier hatte AMD auch schon mit dem Phenom I die Nase in Bezug auf Technik vorn. Während ein Core2 Quad z.b. noch auf den alten FSB basierte und der Ram über diesen mit der CPU kommunizierte, hatte AMD längst einen integrierten Speichercontroller, welcher der CPU ermöglicht, direkt und ohne Umweg über die Northbridge mit dem Ram zu kommunizieren. Desweiteren hatte AMD mit dem HTL schon längst eine leistungsfähigere Anbindung der Peripherie. Der erste 64bit Prozessor kam auch von AMD. Und last but not least hatte AMD mit dem Phenom I auch den ersten nativen Quadcore, während ein Core2 Quad nur zwei Dualcores sind, die über den FSB kommunizieren.

AMD ist also derjenige welche, der meist zuerst mit den technischen Innovationen am Start ist. Intel hat bei dem Core2 Duo auf "Save" gemacht. Unterm Strich kam ein sehr effektives Paket heraus, welches den Phenom bei weitem in den Schatten stellte. Von der Technologie an sich wirkte ein Core2 Quad allerdings veraltet.

Erst mit Nehalem hat Intel Dinge eingeführt, die AMD längst hatte. Anbindung der Peripherie durch Quickpath, integrierter Speichercontroller, natives Quadcore-Design.
Einen Technologie-Vorsprung hat Intel also nicht. Meist sind sie eher hinterher, bzw. nun mit Nehalem eigentlich erst gleichauf.

Aber was sie in letzter Zeit gemacht haben, hat einfach besser funktioniert. Auch jetzt arbeitet ein Core2 9550 z.B. effektiver, als ein Phenom 940, obwohl er gegenüber dem Phenom auf vergleichsweise älterer Technik aufbaut. Der Unterschied ist zwar nicht groß und auch nicht immer gegeben, aber unterm Strich ist es Tatsache. Schließlich trennen die beiden auch noch 170 Mhz Takt.

Trotzdem kann man guter Dinge sein. Der Phenom II ist insgesamt sehr gelungen und im Prinzip gleichwertig zu den Core2 Quads. Ein Nehalem spielt natürlich noch ein einer eigenen Liga, allerdings nicht nur von der Leistung her, sondern auch vom Preis.


----------



## Sabrina1 (14. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Der erste 64bit Prozessor kam auch von AMD. Und last but not least hatte AMD mit dem Phenom I auch den ersten nativen Quadcore, während ein Core2 Quad nur zwei Dualcores sind, die über den FSB kommunizieren.
> 
> AMD ist also derjenige welche, der meist zuerst mit den technischen Innovationen am Start ist. Intel hat bei dem Core2 Duo auf "Save" gemacht. Unterm Strich kam ein sehr effektives Paket heraus, welches den Phenom bei weitem in den Schatten stellte. Von der Technologie an sich wirkte ein Core2 Quad allerdings veraltet.
> 
> ...



Hat Intel nicht den ersten 64bitProzessor bei ein Server-System eingesetzt?Ajo die ganzen Befehlsätze hat nie Intel enwickelt?Quelle:wikipedia.
Und auch vom Fertigungsprozess hat Intel auch nicht die Nase vorn,hmm
Wie den auch sei ich vertrau einfach Intel,weil Intel neben den Prozessor
auch andere Sachen entwickelt und entwickelt hatte (z.b AGP-Bus,PCE-Bus,und auch der Arbeitsspeicher von Anfang an)sind alles Spezifikationen via Intel.

AMD macht natürlich auch was in Moment wohl die Sata 3 Schnittstelle.
Tatsache ist das sich wohl noch keiner um USB-3.0 kümmert,nachdem Intel die Pläne veröffenlich hat.In den Gremium Namenhafter Hersteller sitzt unter
anderen auch AMD.
Wahrscheinlich ist das sowieso alles Abgesprochen wer wie wo was Entwickelt.

LG Brina


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hat Intel nicht den ersten 64bitProzessor bei ein Server-System eingesetzt?Ajo die ganzen Befehlsätze hat nie Intel enwickelt?Quelle:wikipedia.


Zumindest im Desktopbereich waren AMD die ersten...und ihre Technologie war auch bei weitem ausgereifter


> Und auch vom Fertigungsprozess hat Intel auch nicht die Nase vorn,hmm


Haben sie definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also da ist AMD wirklich sehr viel weiter


> Wie den auch sei ich vertrau einfach Intel,weil Intel neben den Prozessor
> auch andere Sachen entwickelt und entwickelt hatte (z.b AGP-Bus,PCE-Bus,und auch der Arbeitsspeicher von Anfang an)sind alles Spezifikationen via Intel.


Du bist einfach ein Fanboy...mehr auch nicht
Und entwickelt hat AMD auch enug, man nehme nur die Dragon-Plattform jetzt gerade erst...



> Tatsache ist das sich wohl noch keiner um USB-3.0 kümmert,nachdem Intel die Pläne veröffenlich hat.In den Gremium Namenhafter Hersteller sitzt unter
> anderen auch AMD.


1. Ist AMD bei weitem nicht so viel vertreten wie Intel
2. USB 3.0 ist noch nicht weit genug ausgereift und vor allem noch zu teuer in der Fertigung um schon in Massen eingesetzt
Ich rechne mit 2011 für USB 3.0 als Standard


> Wahrscheinlich ist das sowieso alles Abgesprochen wer wie wo was Entwickelt.


Maybe...


----------



## pampam (14. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand von euch ein günstiges Gehäuse (so um die 30&#8364 empfehlen, das sich gut zum Modden eignet? 
Ich hab erst an das Coolermaster Elite 330 gedacht, aber da fehlt mir die Inspiration, was ich mit der Front machen soll.

Da ich schon Prüfungen hatte und meine Schulpflicht damit bald endet, hab ich bald ziemlich viel Zeit, in der ich gerne etwas machen würde^^.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du bist einfach ein Fanboy...mehr auch nicht



Nicht eher Fan*girl*?

Naja, seis drum


Kann mir jemand ein Spiel empfehlen? Irgendwas mit n bischen Action, Genre ist eigentlich ziemlich egal (nur bitte kein Online-Spiel).


Edit: Pampam ich hab mir ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 bestellt. Ist nicht arg teuer und man bekommt in die Front immerhin 2x120mm Lüfter rein. Zu dem Gehäuse gibts massig Sammelthreads in diversen Foren, reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Wie den auch sei ich vertrau einfach Intel,weil Intel neben den Prozessor



Mach ich im Moment ja auch und bin auch hoch zufrieden. Trotzdem ist Intel nicht generell voraus. Auf dem Papier hatte bereits der Phenom I die neuere Technik im Gegensatz zum Core2 Quad.
War nur etwas blöd, daß er nicht so wirklich funktionierte, wie er sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nicht eher Fan*girl*?
> 
> Naja, seis drum
> 
> ...



X-Men origins: Wolverine.
Musst du allerdings importieren, da es in Deutschland für PS3, XBox 360 und PC nicht verkauft wird.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

pampam oben hab ich was editiert bzgl. Gehäuse.


----------



## pampam (14. Mai 2009)

Danke, sieht ja schonmal ziemlich gut aus. Kann man an der vorderseite das komplette Lochblech herausnehmen? Das Wäre ja dann mehr als Perfekt.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Fan*boy* ist ein universeller Begriff.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

naja, du hast von komplett oben bis komplett unten 5,25"-Blenden. Natürlich kannst du davon jede einzelne entfernen, die sind aber alle schon "gelöchert", so dass du einfach Lüfter dahinterklemmen kannst.

Das Gehäuse selbst hat nur eine Halterung für 1x 120mm, allerdings stellt die Montage von 2 garkein Problem dar, siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eben aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mich auch für das Gehäuse entschieden. Es ist günstig und entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen. Für 10&#8364; gibts sogar ein Seitenteil mit Windowkit, das sieht aber ziemlich billig aus, daher bau ich mir selbst eins rein.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein Spiel empfehlen? Irgendwas mit n bischen Action, Genre ist eigentlich ziemlich egal (nur bitte kein Online-Spiel).


Das X-Men Origins : Wolverine Spiel soll ziemlich gut sein, ich selber habs zwar noch nicht aber auch auf den Gameplay Videos sieht das echt super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.amazon.de/Activision-Blizzard-D...7189&sr=8-3
Ich hols mir aber vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen, dann berichte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok, pam war ein "bisschen" schneller ^^


----------



## pampam (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kauf mir doch kein Gehäuse, das ich modden will, mit fertigem Windowkit.
Das Gehäuse ich praktisch perfekt für meine Vorstellungen.



EspCap schrieb:


> Das X-Men Origins : Wolverine Spiel soll ziemlich gut sein, ich selber habs zwar noch nicht aber auch auf den Gameplay Videos sieht das echt super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel ist hammer! Allerdings mit Tastatur praktisch unspielbar (zum Ausweichen z.B. muss man schon Q+E+Richtungstaste drücken), mit Gamepad dafür umso besser. Eins vorneweg: Auf KEINEN Fall auf leicht anfangen, ich fand es auf mittel schon zu leicht.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel du meintest, das Seitenteil von Sharkoon würde Billig aussehen, aber meine Frage ist, Bei diesem Gehäuse kann ich da ebenfalls vorne 2x 120mm einbauen ist doch eigentlich das selbe oder ist das nicht möglich? Bei mir kommt es so vor, das vorne nur eins und hinten eins möglich ist und wie gesagt am Seitenteil.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

Für meine auch


Ich warte ja noch sehnsüchtig auf Diablo III, hoffentlich geht es nichtmehr soo lang. Ansonsten werd ich wohl noch n paar Runden bei RaceDriver: Grid drehen. Das macht mir auch Spaß. Am Wochenende gehts zur DTM am Hockenheimring, das wird auch klasse.


Edit: Mit dem original Halter kannst du in der Front nur 1x120mm einbauen. Der Bastler (muss nichtmal geübt sein) bekommt aber auch ohne Probleme 2 rein.

Zum Thema Seitenteil: Da finde ich nur den Look des Seitenteils mit Fenster billig. Die Originalwand ist okay, aber da fehlt eben das Fenster

Seitenteil siehe hier: Klick Außerdem ist es viel zu groß, die Festplattenkäfige muss man ja nicht unbedingt zur Schau stellen...


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2009)

Achso,  naja meine ich habe diese hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...lack::6462.html

Und würde gerne vorne und hinten ein blauen LED Lüfter einbauen und am Seitenteil ein Lüfter mit der selben Größe und blauen LED's, aber finde noch nicht das richtige ;/


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist hammer! Allerdings mit Tastatur praktisch unspielbar (zum Ausweichen z.B. muss man schon Q+E+Richtungstaste drücken), mit Gamepad dafür umso besser. Eins vorneweg: Auf KEINEN Fall auf leicht anfangen, ich fand es auf mittel schon zu leicht.



Gut zu wissen, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann werd ich mir das wohl morgen bestellen. 
Wieso hat das eigentlich nur eine ESRB aber keine USK-Wertung, und ist daher auch nicht in Deutschland kaufbar?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier: Klick

Das Set kommt bei mir auch rein. Saubere Durchflussleistung und angenehm leise, dazu blau beleuchtet und günstig. Ideal für einen günstigen Casemod-Versuch.

Bei deinem Gehäuse kannst du aber wirklich nur einen Lüfter in der Front einbauen, schade.

Außerdem würde ich dann evtl. den großen Lüfter ausschalten, da der wahrscheinlich eher hinderlich ist (für den Airflow), als dass er großartig Temperaturdifferenzen bringt. Einfach mal mit und ohne testen.


Edit: Jetzt hab ich es verstanden, du willst im Seitenteil einen 250mm-Lüfter? Siehe hier


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2009)

Jain.

Ich habe ja einen, aber würde den gerne blau leuchten lassen, das heißt einen kaufen der 250mm groß ist und blau leuchtet.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur den Lüfter. Ich bräuchte vorne und hinten noch einen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

hab schon einen reineditiert. Ansonsten die beiden Xilence einfach einzeln kaufen und nicht im 3er-Pack.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab schon einen reineditiert. Ansonsten die beiden Xilence einfach einzeln kaufen und nicht im 3er-Pack.




Ah, der sieht doch gut aus. Meinst du ich sollte nur den benutzen und vorne und hinten keinen einbauen? Ich weiß garnicht ob da welche drinn sind, glaub nicht oder? ;p


----------



## pampam (14. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil die USK der Meinung ist, dass die HD-Versionen zu Hart für Deutschland sind und sie deswegen nicht verkauft werden dürfen (blöde deutsche USK).


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

ich meinte, nur vorne und hinten, den in der Seite weglassen und lieber ein Fenster reinschneiden.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2009)

Und wenn ich jetzt alle drei einbaue. Kann da sich jetzt was verändern wegen der Kühlung?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Mai 2009)

ich glaube, dass es mit allen 3 schlechter ist, da dir der große in der Seite den Airflow kaputt macht. Desshalb würde ich auch kein Gehäuse mit riesen Seitenlüfter kaufen, je einer vorne und einer hinten sind bei weitem effektiver.


----------



## RaDon27 (14. Mai 2009)

@ Asoriel: CoD5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch nur die englische Version wegen den Zombiemaps. Zock ich atm wien blöder. Und natürlich nicht zu verachten den SinglePlayer im CoOp. Nice nice... ich bin dann ma zocken^^


----------



## pampam (14. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass es mit allen 3 schlechter ist, da dir der große in der Seite den Airflow kaputt macht. Desshalb würde ich auch kein Gehäuse mit riesen Seitenlüfter kaufen, je einer vorne und einer hinten sind bei weitem effektiver.



Und oft sind die auch noch extrem laut. Als ich mit meinem PC bei einem Freund war, hat mich seiner noch gestört, als ich mein Headset aufhatte.
Ich hab 4 80mm Lüfter drinn (3 davon auf 2200rpm, also höchste Drehzahl) und er hatte einen mit 300mm.


----------



## Gnolius (15. Mai 2009)

Hei und Hallo , 

Da bin ich wieder... so nach einem Jahr bekomme ich morgen mein Laptop wieder zurück. Den ich eigentlich schon aufgegeben hatte da mir der mal "KAPUTT" gegangen ist und ich ihn zur Reperatur bringen wollte in einem Pc-Laden hier um die Ecke dem ich normaler weise Vertraue. Nun ja er sagt das Mainboard sei Kaputt , Kosten etwa 400 Euro da dacht ich mir lass ich es lieber und kauf mir nen neuen Pc für das Geld (480€ siehe Sig) Ostern war ich dann bei meinen Bekannten und wir kamen irgendwie auf das Thema Laptop und einer meinte er hat nen Freund der sowas in seiner Freizeit Repariert und herrichtet. Nun ja dacht ich mir verlieren kann man ja nichts geb ich ihm einfach mal den Laptop , und gestern kam der Anruf das der Laptop nur einen KABELBRUCH hatte am Netzschalter. oO !

Und dann verlangt ein renomierter Pc Laden 500 Euro dafür , für 15 Minuten Arbeit? Abzocke !


Nun ja morgen bekomm ich den wieder, und ich wollte Win 7 drauf machen im mom ist da WinVista drauf muss ich irgendwas beachten ? Daten brauch ich nicht unbedingt dortdrauf.


Mfg Gnolius


----------



## Sabrina1 (15. Mai 2009)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Und dann verlangt ein renomierter Pc Laden 500 Euro dafür , für 15 Minuten Arbeit? Abzocke !
> 
> Nun ja morgen bekomm ich den wieder, und ich wollte Win 7 drauf machen im mom ist da WinVista drauf muss ich irgendwas beachten ? Daten brauch ich nicht unbedingt dortdrauf.
> 
> Mfg Gnolius



Hi Gnolius,tcha es gibt viele Schwarze Schafe aber wo gibt es das nicht?Normalerweise müsstes du nicht den fragen der vorne am Tresen steht sondern den Techniker direkt hinten in der Werstatt.Aber da kommst du nur schwer ran.

Zu Windows 7:Versuche das du alle Treiber parat hast und naturlich die Serienummer zum OS.

LG Brina


----------



## Gnolius (15. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht das denn mit den Touchpad Treibern aus , könnte es da schwierigkeiten geben ?


----------



## Sabrina1 (15. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise hast du damit wenig Ärger und es reicht der Treiber von den OS.
Einfach mal Testen,zu verlieren hast du Sowieso nichts wenn du keine Datenrettung vornehmen brauchst und alles runter kann.

Wir hatten lediglich ein Problem bei der Infrarot Schnittstelle eines Game Controller des Laptop.
Unbekanntes Gerät stand da im Geräte Manager, nur mit Mühe haben wir raus gefunden um was für ein Gerät es sich wirklich handelt.
Die anschließende Treiber Installation verlief dann aber Problemlos.

LG Sabrina


----------



## Soramac (15. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand wie man am besten eine Folie vom iPod Touch oder vom iPhone abkriegt? Ich versuch mich grad die ganze Zeit an einer Ecke zu schaffen mit den Fingernägeln, aber es geht garnicht. Ich hab anscheinend die Folie so gut aufgeklebt ;(


----------



## Asoriel (15. Mai 2009)

Einfach mit nem Messer. Kein Scherz. Das iPhone ist irre kratzresistent, wie es mit dem iPod aussieht weiß ich nicht. Fahr einfach vorsichtig drunter, dann passiert da auch nix.

Du wärst wahrscheinlich der erste Mensch der Welt, der einen Kratzer in das iPhone-Display bekommt.


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2009)

Japp, das sollte gehn, ist ja aus Glas das Display.


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2009)

_Schicker Preis :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Du bist auch den ganzen Tag nur auf Alternate, HWV und Geizhals unterwegs oder? Ständig die Preisankündigungen *g*


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2009)

_Nö , wenn ich nur grad keine Lust auf irgend ein Game (was derzeit nur HdRO oder CSS ist) habe dann geh ich bissl rumschauen :-)

Naja , bald geht das sicher bequem mitm NC10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Hmm dann könnte ich das den ganzen Tag machen. WoW-Account ist inaktiv. TMNF, CS, WC3 und was ich sonst noch so alles hab keine Lust drauf. Hab diese Woche schon 3 Anime durchgeschaut. Hab echt keinen Plan was ich machen soll *g*

Was ist ein NC10?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm dann könnte ich das den ganzen Tag machen. WoW-Account ist inaktiv. TMNF, CS, WC3 und was ich sonst noch so alles hab keine Lust drauf. Hab diese Woche schon 3 Anime durchgeschaut. Hab echt keinen Plan was ich machen soll *g*
> 
> Was ist ein NC10?



Ein Netbook von Samsung


----------



## Soramac (15. Mai 2009)

Shefanix ich weiß auch net was ich zocken soll. Hab nur so alte Spiele und nichts ist gut. World of Warcraft ist total langweillig und andre Spiele habe ich auch nicht. Außer Left 4 Dead


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2009)

_Naja , bald ist PC ja weg , dafür dann TV da und danach kommt das NC10 & später dann die PS3..oder umgekehrt , ich kann mich nicht entscheiden -.-*

Und ob ich nun beim Sony 40W4000 bleib weiss ich auch nicht , manno o_o

NC10 :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

WoW ist ja nicht langweilig, für mich zumindest nicht. Aber hab halt nur kein Geld dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alte Spiele hab ich bestimmt 50 Stück hier rumfliegen, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Kennt jemand gute Freeware, egal welche Art mit der man sich mal so die Zeit vertreiben kann? Sonst fang ich wieder mit GFX an oder mach AMV's.


Achso, ein Netbook, naja ist nichts für mich *g*


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Shefanix ich weiß auch net was ich zocken soll. Hab nur so alte Spiele und nichts ist gut. World of Warcraft ist total langweillig und andre Spiele habe ich auch nicht. Außer Left 4 Dead



Stehst du auf geile Horrorspiele? Hole dir Dead Space. Absoluter Hammer, meiner Meinung nach. Fear 2 zocke ich immo auch. Kommt nicht an Dead Space ran, aber ist gut.

Achja, bezüglich Freeware. Die älteren unter euch kennen bestimmt das Kultspiel Zac Mc Kracken. Da haben Hobbyprogrammierer auf ziemlich hohen Nivau einen zweiten Teil gratis ins Netz gestellt.
Spielt doch das mal an. Es gibt viele Parallelen zum eigentlichen Spiel. Ich fand es witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.zak2.org/


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Von Dead Space hab ich gehört, dachte aber das gibts nur für die PS3. FEAR 2 find ich irgendwie langweilig, habs nur mal kurz angetestet.

Das Spiel werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2009)

Also, Dead Space kann ich nur empfehlen. Für mich mit Abstand das beste Horrorspiel, was ich jemals gezockt habe. Sau brutal in Szene gesetzt, mit wirklich super Atmosphäre und auch geniale Grafik. Aber absolut nichts, für schwache Nerven. Am besten nachts mit Kopfhörer und lauten Sound geben. Einfach nur der Hammer!

Hat auch ein paar Rollenspielelemente. Du kannst deinen Char ausbauen. Entweder in Bezug auf Klamotten, die in Verbindung mit Panzerung oder so stehen, oder deine Waffen in Hinblick auf Durchschlagskraft, Munition und so.

Edit: Achja, Fallout 3 habe ich noch da. Finde ich auch ganz gut und man kann massig Zeit reinstecken.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Horrorspiel sind eigentlich nie so meins gewesen, hab meist verzweifelt den Horror gesucht. Das beste bislang waren Silent Hill und der erste Teil von Resident Evil. Danach gabs für mich nichts nennenswertes.

Fallout3 hab ich auch noch, das Spiel hab mir aber überhaupt nicht zugesagt. Ich glaub ich bin einfach zu wählerisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2009)

Scheint so

Dann geh eben weg. Es ist Wochenende, du bist noch jung, mach Party.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Weg gehen... schön wärs. 1. Hab ich da niemanden mit dem ich Party machen könnte und 2. Selbst wenn hätte ich kein Geld dafür :/


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2009)

Wieso, wo sind die alle? Da muss doch jemand da sein. Außerdem kann man auch billig Party machen. Geht grillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Ist ja nicht so das keiner da wär, nur hat keiner Bock drauf mit mir Party zu machen... Bevor du nach dem Grund fragst, den weiss ich selbst nicht. Geht aber schon seit - hmmm - 3(?) Jahren so?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das keiner da wär, nur hat keiner Bock drauf mit mir Party zu machen... Bevor du nach dem Grund fragst, den weiss ich selbst nicht. Geht aber schon seit - hmmm - 3(?) Jahren so?



Hm bei mir ist es anders rum. Ich hab keine Lust Party zu machen, auch wenn ich gefragt werde^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2009)

Naja ich will ja wohl. Und wenns nach mir ginge und nicht nach meinen Eltern, würde ich hier schon längst nicht mehr wohnen. Irgendwo anders hin und neu anfangen wo einen niemand kennt. 

Das hat jetzt hier nichts mehr mit Technik zu tun also lassen wirs mal dadrüber zu reden.


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2009)

Eine Frage an die Lua-Interessierten, speziell auf WoW Addons bezogen:
Weis einer wie ich einen wie das Event heisst das auf Sachen im Chat reagiert?
Und wie ich dann festlege auf was genau reagiert werden soll?
Also : self:RegisterEvent("XY")
XY suche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok, habs gerade gefunden, CHAT_MSG_EMOTE war was ich gesucht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_ Ne schicke Karte hier im Zack :-) 

_


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe seit Gestern keine Schule mehr :X


----------



## Falathrim (16. Mai 2009)

Wieso das denn Troll?

Aso...Abi durch?


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

Hab eben Counter Strike Source installiert und bei Steam steht vorausl. abgeschlossen, wenn ich das starten will: steht da nur Das Spiel jetzt kaufen und komm zum Steam Shop. Musste bis jetzt nirgendswo den CD Key eingeben. Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso das denn Troll?
> 
> Aso...Abi durch?



jo, muss nur noch mal in 4 Wochen zum mündlichen


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_@Sora : Hast einen neuen Account mit CSS? Wenn ja dann einfach (bei dir stehts dann auf deutsch da) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da den Code eingeben :-)




-------------------------------


/Edit : Hahaha , wie geil ist das denn? 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## pampam (16. Mai 2009)

Glaubt ihr, man wird einen deutlichen Temperaturunterschied bemerken, wenn man den CPU (und Chipsatz) Kühler lackiert?
Da ich mir bald ein neues Gehäuse kaufen will und das dann etwas modden werde, hätte ich gerne, dass mein Kühler nicht
ganz so billig aussieht, wie er ist. Habe schon darüber nachgedacht einen neuen zu kaufen, aber mir fehlt 1. das Geld
und 2. hält mein sogar Standardkühler meinen (etwas übertakteten) Prozessor immer bei <57°C.
In dem neuen Gehäuse wird aber auch ein besserer Luftstrom sein, als in diesem.
Falls sich normaler Lack nicht dazu eignet, sollte ich vielleicht ein Kupferspray nehmen?

edit: Außerdem kommt dann eine bessere Wärmeleitpaste drauf.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

Danke dir, hat geklappt.

Das Video sieht etwas gefaked aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil es irgendwie ziemlich schnell sich aufklappt, bewegt und zusammenklappt und das Betttuch sich irgendwie wie eine Garage auf und zu klappt ^^


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_Kein Problem :]

Joa selbst wenns gefaked ist , sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

Es gibt immer noch viel zu wenige x64-Versionen von diversen Programmen -.-

@Video:

Selbst wenn es gefaked ist, ist es trotzdem technisch problemlos möglich...mit dem nötigen Kleingeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

Eben mal son Mac Pro zusammengestellt über 21.000 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei kam: 

# Zwei 2,93 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon   

# 32GB (8x4G 

# Mac Pro RAID-Karte    ???

4x # 1TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s   

# 4x NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 512MB   

2x # Apple Cinema HD Display (30" Flachbildschirm)   

# Zwei 18x SuperDrive Laufwerke   

Dann noch so Drucker, Maus, viele Software und Hardware Sachen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich lustig so


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2009)

Nett ^^ Ich hab vor ner Weile mal geschaut was man für einen Xserve maximal zahlen muss :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Ist doch ein Schnäppchen, gleich mal bestellen *g* 

Schon heftig was man teilweise dafür hinblättern kann.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

Aus langweille mal ein Einkaufswagen zusammen gestellt. Ist eigentlich wie geschenkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2009)

112 Mio? Nett nett ^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Hmm und was hast du alles schönes eingepackt? ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

mal wieder The Witcher ausgepackt...das Patchen auf die Enhanced Edition dauert eeeeeeewig *schnarch*

Dafür lohnt es sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin grad mal wieder mit GRID angefangen. Mein alter PC hat das ja nicht gepackt und danach hab ichs nie wieder ausprobiert. Macht schon derbe Spaß. Hoffentlich bekomm ich damit die Zeit bis nächsten Monat rum.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin grad mal wieder mit GRID angefangen. Mein alter PC hat das ja nicht gepackt und danach hab ichs nie wieder ausprobiert. Macht schon derbe Spaß. Hoffentlich bekomm ich damit die Zeit bis nächsten Monat rum.



Rennspiele sind nicht meine Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab das hier dank meiner Zotaac-Karte rumliegen und schaffe schon die 3 Mission nicht -.-

Dabei kann ich im RL sogar relativ gut Auto fahren...das sagen jedenfals mein Fahrlehrer, meine Freunde und Eltern und der ADAC-Mensch vom Fahrsicherheitstraining...


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Die 3 Missionen? Am Anfang hast ja ein Rennen, und danach dann 3 zur Auswahl. Wenn eins fertig ist kommt sofort nen anderes hin. Meinst du die? Ich finde das teilweise auch schon sehr schwer. Mag vllt. auch dran liegen das ich die ganze Zeit auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad fahre *g*

Hmm und ich kann im RL gar kein Auto fahren, da erst 16. Hoffe das es da auch so gut klappt wie im Moment am Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die 3 Missionen? Am Anfang hast ja ein Rennen, und danach dann 3 zur Auswahl. Wenn eins fertig ist kommt sofort nen anderes hin. Meinst du die? Ich finde das teilweise auch schon sehr schwer. Mag vllt. auch dran liegen das ich die ganze Zeit auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad fahre *g*
> 
> Hmm und ich kann im RL gar kein Auto fahren, da erst 16. Hoffe das es da auch so gut klappt wie im Moment am Rechner
> 
> ...



naja, ich hab mich halt durch 3 Missionen geklickt...keine Ahnung welche das jetzt ist, glaube irgendwas mit eineer bestimmten Zeit auf ner Strecke fahren.

Aber ich fahre auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad und komme nicht weiter... -.-


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_Und ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich machen soll.. -.-

Ob Xbox 360 oder PS3 , denn es kommen so geile Spiele raus.. für PC und Xbox360.. und da dann kein PC mehr vorhanden sein wird.. och menno.. -_-

Assassins Creed 2 , Risen  , und und und.._


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2009)

Mir persönlich hatte Grid nicht so zugesagt. Ist mir etwas zu einfach. Simulationen, wie Gran Turismo sprechen mich mehr an.

@Painschkes: Du tauscht nen PC gegen ne Konsole ein? Wie bist du denn drauf?


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_Jain , ich verkauf ja den PC , und erstmal brauch ich keinen..da ich sowieso nicht wirklich was zocke (abgesehen von CSS/HdRO).. dann kommt der neue TV vom Geld des PC´s , dann bleibt noch was übrig und davon wird dann die Konsole gekauft :-)

Später dann noch ein Netbook , welches ich auch noch nicht ausgesucht hab , naja , hat ja noch Zeit :]

Und dann , vllt , wenn ich ihn "vermisse"..dann wieder ein PC ende des Jahres mit neuer Graka etc..

Aber..ganz ohne zocken kann ich nu auch nicht , deshalb die Konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2009)

Konsolen sind fürn Arsch Spiel auf meiner PS3 lediglich Sportspiele, wie Fußball, Basketball und Rennspiele. Für Shooter taugt das echt mal garnichts.


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_Shooter spiel ich wenn dann sowieso nicht.. eher Rollenspiele / Sportspiele.

Nur weiss ich immernoch nicht was ich machen soll.. PS3 hat ja einige Vorteile : 

Kostenloses Internetspielen , BluRay-Player und und und..

Bei der Xbox gehts mir allein um die Spiele , und da das dann sowieso eher Singleplayerspiele alâ : Fable2 , Risen , Assassins Creed wären müsste ich auch keine Internetkosten bezahlen (was sowieso grad mal ~60€ im Jahr wären) aber sie hat halt keinen BluRay-Player , was der einzigste Minuspunkt wäre , da ich mir ja nach und nach eine BluRay-Sammlung "aufbauen" will.._


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2009)

oh ja, dafür sind Konsolen furchtbar.

Racedriver: Grid macht mir Spaß, auch wenns nicht wirklich realistisch ist. Da ist GTR2 schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber, besonders mit dieser Analyse-Software, welche auch bei richtigen Rennen eingesetzt wird.

Zum Thema Rennen: War heute am Hockenheimring und hab mir n bissi Autorennen angeschaut Formel3-Rennen, DTM freies Training und Qualifying, Seat Leon Cup und Porsche Cup. Morgen fahren wir nochmal hin, da gibts dann das DTM-Rennen. Eki startet von der Pole

Außerdem ist heute noch das neue Board gekommen. Ich muss noch n bischen testen, bis wieweit ich den E2200 hoch bekomm, 3,3Ghz (333x10) sind das Ziel. Dafür hab ich aber erst am Montag oder Dienstag Zeit.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2009)

GTR2 ist auch sehr gut, stimmt. Eben simulationslastige Rennspiele. Das ist genau das richtige für mich. Leider erlaubt mir meine Freundin nicht, mir ein Cockpit zu bauen, weil wir nur ne Zweizimmerwohnung haben und das Ding dann nach ihrem Geschmack zuviel Platz wegnimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_*Klos eine Tüte Mitleid reich*

Hier nimm dir was.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2009)

hrhr Mit 3 Monitoren macht das sehr viel Spaß! Ansonsten kauf dir einfach ein Lenkrad mit Pedalen. Logitech hat da recht tolle. Das Momo ist super, das G25 eine Klasse für sich. Ich hab das Formula Force EX, das hat mal 60€ gekostet.


Mit dem Bios komm ich noch garnicht klar...EIST => Disabled, trotzdem regelt der Multi immer runter und ich hab nen wahnsinnigen VDrop (ca. 0,4V!). Daher leider ein Absturz nach dem anderen. Da kümmer ich mich aber nächste Woche intensiv darum.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiel GRID ja nur weil ichs hier rumliegen hab. Um mir was neues zu kaufen ist kein Geld da :/ 

Was gibts denn sonst noch so für tolle Shooter fürn PC? Oder First oder Third-Person Shooter ist mir da relativ egal.


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
Also für Singleplayer kann ich nur Crysis empfehlen die Story ist zwar ein bisschen "plump" aber spaß macht es aufjeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst währe da noch die Cod Reihe von denen ich jeden Teil empfehlen kann bis auf den 5 den ich persöhnlich nicht so gut gelungen finde.
Sonst fallen mir noch gears of war, grand theft auto und left 4 dead ein.


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_Der 5te wirklich bescheuert , habs ja über Steam gekauft und nie wirklich weiter gespielt.. Grafik ist wie immer Top , aber die selbe beschissene Story wie immer.. 2. Weltkrieg.._


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2009)

COD4 fand ich toll, aber zu kurz. COD5 hab ich nur angespielt, das Szenario hat mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt.


Ansonsten kannst UT2003/UT2004/UT3 spielen, oder das gar so böse Q3A (oder Q4)


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Oh ja Ut3 hab ich hier noch, das hat auch einen koop Modus macht echt spaß, jedoch ist mir der Mutliplayer zu schnell
da bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Also von CoD hab ich alle Teile schon mehrfach durch, außer 3 da nicht für PC erschienen. Crysis und Crysis Warhead hab ich auch fertig.

UT und Q3A und Q4 (Q = Quake oder? ^^) sagen mir nicht zu. Ist nicht so die Richtung von mir. 

GTA IV ist mir zu teuer und Left 4 Dead mag ich auch nicht.

Ich bin wirklich zu wählerisch, hab an allem was auszusetzen *g*

Wird Zeit das ich mal die PS3 bekomme, da dann schön Resident Evil 5, Battlefield, Motorstorm etc. spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn mit Gears of War? 
Und Gta IV kostet garnicht mehr so viel http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-PC/dp/B001EO74NW


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2009)

_Ohja , RE5 und BF..schon geil.. 


Aber das Genre was mich wieder anspricht wären eher Rollenspiele.. Fable2 , Risen , Assasins Creed (obwohl das nur fast eins ist).. ach ich weiss nicht was ich nu für ne Konsole nehme.. -.-*_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Ach Gears of War hab ich überlesen. Gleich mal nach googlen.

GTA IV ist trotzdem zu teuer. Hab im Moment nichtmal mehr nen Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das bei mir auch läuft.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2009)

GTA IV ist klasse!


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Jo nachdem ich meinen Pc aufgerüstet habe, habe ich es auch gleich 2 mal durchgespielt. ^^
Kleine Frage am Rande wie kann ich bei Cpu-z dieses File speichern damit ich es bei sysprofile einfügen kann? Also das das die Felder ausfüllt?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Sicher das mein Rechner GTA IV auch wirklich flüssig schafft? Also dann nicht auf niedrigsten Einstellungen, sondern mindestens Mittel. Am liebsten höher.

Gears of War ist ja für Xbox wenn ich das richtig sehe :/


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Nur der 2. Teil.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Achso nur der 2. Teil. Hab ich wohl nicht so gründlich geschaut.

Asoriel, schafft mein Rechner denn GTA IV? Auf diesem Bildschirm mit höchster Auflösung: *Klick*. Wenn nicht, dann kauf ichs mir net. Rechner siehe Sig.


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht Asoriel, aber ich denke das er das schon auf voller Auflösung schaffen wird den Rest dann auf Mittle und Sichtdistanz auf 15 oder so dann geht das schon 
denke ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2009)

Ja, sollte schon gehn. Bei mir (siehe Sig.) läufts auf 1680x1050 auf recht hohen Details flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ist definitiv einen Kauf wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab eben nochmal kurz geschaut, ich hatte es sogar auf max (bis auf Schatten, weil die einfach nur schlecht aussehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Okay, dann denk ich mal üben nen Kauf nach wenn mein Bildschirm denn mal endlich ankommt. ^^


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, sollte schon gehn. Bei mir (siehe Sig.) läufts auf 1680x1050 auf recht hohen Details flüssig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast es nicht ganz auf max. man kann meines wissens nach Texturen-Filter Qualität auf Maximum stellen.
Ich gucke gleich nochmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich meine Texturen gingen nur auf Hoch... Naja, so oder so wirds bei Shefanix auf Max bzw. fast Max laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Jo denke ich auch.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

> Als Preis erhält er eine iTunes Geschenkkarte im Wert von 10.000 US-Dollar




Wenn ich dies bekommen hätte, das wäre einfach.. zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mir grad so viele Filme im iTunes Store an die ich für mein iPhone runterladen würde, aber kosten alle so um die 8€ bis 13€!

Menno, der Junge der kann doch damit garnichts anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Aksi wenns bei dir auf Max läuft, denke ich wirds bei mir auch flüssig gehen. Werds mit dann wohl Anfang nächsten Monats kaufen.

PS: Jemand ne Idee anhand der gespielten Spiele, was ich sonst noch mögen könnte? *Klick*


----------



## Zaino (16. Mai 2009)

Ist ja eine ziemlich lange Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, da bei deiner Liste von allem etwas dabei ist, dass dir Empire Total War vielleicht gefallen könnte?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Jop. die Liste ist ziemlich lang. Die Spiele die weniger als 2 Stunden Played haben, sind die, die ich überhaupt nicht mochte. Alles sofort wieder verkauft^^

Empire Total War könnte mir wirklich gefallen. Ich informier mich mal weiter drüber.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

Empire Total War ist nichts für Junge Leute. Eher ein Retner Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lad dir zunächst erst die Demo runter.

Es geht irgendwie alles ziemlich langsam hin. Die Kämpfe auf dem Land sieht auch nicht wirklich besonders toll. Man kann kaum mit Strategie vorgehen, es kommt irgendwie einem vor als wären die Kämpfe schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Wollt mir eh erstmal einlesen. Bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe werden erstmal jede Menge Tests etc. durchgeschaut. 

Rentner-Spiel hin oder her, muss ja nicht immer so hastig sein wie in CS oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber du sitzt da so da. 

Machst nen klick, schaust dann nebenbei Fernseh. Kurz hingeschaut - klick. Dann wenns fertig ist, Punkte angeschaut mhmm.. okay, nächste Runde. Klick - Fernsehgeschaut, Zigarette geraucht.. klick.. weiter fernsehn ;p

So kann man sich das vorstellen.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Mai 2009)

Also mehr oder weniger ein Spiel falls man schlafen will, man aber nicht müde wird. Also eine Art "Schlafmittel". Werd mir mal die Demo ziehen, vielleichts hilfts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Mai 2009)

Total War is halt diplomatielastig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber allein der Geschichtliche Hintergrund (seis die Weltpolitische Lage, die Nationen oder sogar die Waffentechniken) sinds Spiel einfach wert. Hab von Rome bis Empire gezockt, und eigentlich auch nur wegen dem geschichtl. Hintergrund. Geschi LK lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schlecht is CoD5 garnet. Man musses halt irgendwie mögen. War auch erst skeptisch "Hm, schon wieder 2.WK, doof". Habs dann aber doch durchgezockt und vergnüg mich atm mitm Multiplayer... saugeil! Vor allem der ZombieX-mod. Oder die Zombiemaps in der engl. Version :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. Mai 2009)

CoD5 war von der Grafik und dem Spieleerlebnis her nicht schlecht, aber irgendwann wurde es langweilig.
Mir fehl da die Dynamik.
Ich laufe ein paar Meter, dann bleib ich stehen, es kommen XX Gegner die ich niederschiesen muss und ich lauf wieder weiter, usw.
Wie in ner Schiessbude...


----------



## Zaino (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde Empire Total War eigentlich klasse man handelt, man schließt Verträge und man kämpft natürlich auf der Karte mit seiner Armee.
Es ist aber nicht nur einfach 2 Armeen prallen aufeinander manchmal muss man auch Forts o.ä. erobern, ich finde es ist aufjeden Fall einen
Blick Wert.

Am Besten an Cod 5 finde ich den zombie Modus, den es aber nur in der englischen Version gibt, da kann man mal mit ein paar kumpels zusammen
zocken und gucken wie weit man kommt, wird aber auch nach einer Zeit langweilig wenn man 2 mal verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2009)

_Hab mich jetzt für den Sony 40W4000 entschieden (warscheinlich ohne Fuß , da er an die Wand soll , hab jetzt sicherlich 4 Wochen auf jeder verdammten Seite die Google gefunden hat geschaut und und und.. jetzt muss ich nurnoch warten bis das Geld da ist..

Konsole wird zu 95% ne Xbox360 , die 60&#8364; im Jahr (fürs Premium Internetspielen) find ich nicht schlimm.. und dafür hat sie , wie schon gesagt einfach bessere Spiele (meine persönliche Meinung).. , vllt muss ich das Internet auch garnicht zahlen , da Fable2 , Risen etc. eher Singleplayer Spiele sind :]

TV ist der hier : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2009)

So meine Herren, 
ihr dürft man wieder bei einer Problemlösung glänzen. Ich selber habe mehrere Theorien und möchte mal eure Einschätzung dazu hören.

Problembeschreibung:
Meine Festplatte (ich bin Zweitbesitzer, also gebraucht gekauft) eine WD Blue Caviar 500GB ist in eine Systempartition C: und eine Datenpartition D: aufgeteilt. Seit einiger Zeit bemerke ich Probleme beim Installieren von Programmen und werde mit der Fehlermeldung konfrontiert, keinen Zugriff auf C:WINDOWS/CURRENT USER/APP/TEMP zu haben. Das Ausführen als Administrator verschafft hier keine Abhilfe. Ein kompletter Durchlauf von CHKDSK hat keine Fehler angezeigt und es ist völlig gleich, ob ich das Programm auf C: oder D: herunterlade. 
Führe ich die Installation allerdings auf C: aus, läuft alles planmäßig und es gibt keine Probleme, einerlei ob ich das Programm auf C: oder D: installieren möchte.
Meine Festplatte soll eigentlich auch HDD S.M.A.R.T unterstützen, leider kann HDTune und auch sonst kein Programm diese Daten auslesen (im BIOS ist es aktiviert). 

Theorie:
a) meine Festplatte hat einen Defekt in genau dieser Partition, vielleicht ein Platter hinüber oder teilweise unleserlich? Das Abspielen von Videos und Bildern funktioniert weiterhin von D: = ein Hinweis auf Theorie 2?
b) der RAM, der ja schließlich für die Aufnahme von temporären Daten zuständig ist, funktioniert nicht einwandfrei. Wird RAM für verschiedene Partitionen von Windows Vista aufgeteilt? Ein Riegel für C: einer für D: bzw. Teile und Abschnitte davon?

Hm irgendwelche Ideen, die Herren?


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weis wird der RAM nicht aufgeteilt, nein. Ich denke auch eher dass das Problem bei der Festplatte liegt. Hast du schonmal mit Everest versucht die SMART Daten auszulesen?
Ansonsten kannst du mal den RAM mit Memtest überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Wagga (17. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit Schäfchen zählen gibt dafür sogar ein Flashvideo darüber *g*
Man sollte sich doch lieber ins Bett legen und Musik hören anstatt zu zocken, meine Meinung beim zocken schläft man garantiert nicht ein.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2009)

Beim zocken kann man gut einschlafen, ich werd nachts bei CS immer müde. Wenn dann Mapwechsel ist, penn ich meistens bei dem Ladebalken ein. Der Maximal 10 Sekunden da ist. Also gehen tut das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (17. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich bin beim zocken noch nie eingepennt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2009)

Ich schon ziemlich häufig. Meistens aber nur wenn ich die Nacht vorher durchgemacht habe.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal mit Everest versucht die SMART Daten auszulesen?






Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Festplatte soll eigentlich auch HDD S.M.A.R.T unterstützen, leider kann HDTune und auch sonst kein Programm diese Daten auslesen (im BIOS ist es aktiviert).


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2009)

Hab ich schon gelesen, aber man weis ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat der Memtest irgendwas ergeben? Ansonsten ist es natürlich auch ein Hinweis darauf dasss die Festplatte einen Schaden hat, wenn sie keine SMART Daten liefert...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2009)

Ja aber kann die Festplatte exakt an dieser Stelle einen Fehler haben, wenn alles andere noch funktioniert? Lediglich das Installieren macht Probleme und auch nur, weil Daten ja in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen werden sprich den TEMP Ordner.


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, das klingt schon relativ unwahrscheinlich. Eventuell ists auch gar kein Hardeware Defekt sondern softwarebedingt? Wäre es möglich dass da Malware im Spiel ist?


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2009)

Hm.
Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr bei einem gaming Notebook bevorzugen? 

eine ATI Radeon HD4650 mit 512MB 

oder eine  NVIDIA Geforce 9600GT mit 512MB.

Sind zwar nur peanuts ,was den Preis angeht, würde bei der Radeon jedoch einen etwas internen Laptop bekommen und wenn die Leistung dieser besser ist,umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2009)

_Im Zack sind 2 gute Angebote , einmal das Antec Nine Hundred Two für 95&#8364; und eine GTX285 für 269&#8364;_


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2009)

Mirko, nimm die ATI. Die hat deutlich mehr Power als die 9600M GT.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForc...-GT.9283.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-ATI-Mobil...50.13870.0.html


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt schon relativ unwahrscheinlich. Eventuell ists auch gar kein Hardeware Defekt sondern softwarebedingt? Wäre es möglich dass da Malware im Spiel ist?



Spybot Search & Destroy durchlaufen lassen. Keine Meldungen. Hm, vielleicht werde ich mal den RAM austauschen und nochmal die HDDs umkabeln.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Mai 2009)

@ Noxiel:
Lass ma das Diagnostictool von WD drüberlaufen, evtl findets ja was:
klick

"Data Lifeguard Diagnostic für xxx"


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mirko, nimm die ATI. Die hat deutlich mehr Power als die 9600M GT....



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freut mich mehr Leistung ,bei weniger Geld und größerem Monitor, zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Eine kleine Anfängerfrage.. Für was ist der Shadertakt zuständig?^^


btw.
Wie ich sehe,ist die Nvidia besonders bei den älteren Spielen weit im Vorteil,was aber wohl nicht Spürbar sein wird. Bei den neuen Spielen siehts aber düster aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2009)

Für den Takt der Shader?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind halt die Unified Shader, über welche Geometrie, Lichteffekte und so weiter berechnet werden. Im übrigen ist eine 4670 nicht schneller als eine 9600 GT. In den meisten Fällen ist sie langsamer. Mal ein bisschen und dann auch wieder etwas mehr. Aber schneller nur in den wenigsten Fällen. Ihr müsst das mit der 4770 verwechseln.

Seht selbst:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...ct3d9benchmarks

Sie ist fast immer unterlegen.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, daß ihr sogar nur die 4650 gemeint habt. Ich ginge bei meinem Vergleich von einer 4670 aus. Die 4650 ist dann natürlich nochmals langsamer. Kann sich also in keinster Weise mit einer 9600 GT messen.


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2009)

Den link haste nachträglich hinzueditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich rede jedoch von der Ati 4650.

Außerdem Rede ich von den Laptop Versionen. 
Also der NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT und der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650.

Aber Danke für die Erklärung.

btw.
Oben stehen ja bereits 2 Links zu den Notebook varianten und ich schätze mal sehr stark,dass sie
dort nicht die User verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (17. Mai 2009)

Klos, das ist die 9600 M ( MMMMMMM).
Die hat deutlich weniger Power als die normale Variante.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2009)

Jop, hab ich rausgesucht und reineditiert, weil ich es dir zeigen wollte. Das die M weniger Leistung hat, als die normale 9600 GT ist mir neu. Und irgendwie find ich es auch unlogisch.
Keine Ahnung, was sich die dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2009)

Wieso sollte das Unlogisch sein?

M steht meines wissens nach für "mobile", und wenn die Grafikkarte kleiner ist,hat sie in der Regel auch weniger Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (17. Mai 2009)

M steht meiner Meinung nach fuer mobil .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2009)

Jop, M steht eigentlich mehr für Mobile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das leistungsschwache Grakas in der Regel kleiner sind, ist richtig. Muss ja auch nicht soviel drauf. Aber so riesig ist eine 9600 GT jetzt auch nicht. Wäre eigentlich schon davon ausgegangen, daß die M nicht zusätzlich kastriert wurde.


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Festplatte (ich bin Zweitbesitzer, also gebraucht gekauft) eine WD Blue Caviar 500GB ist in eine Systempartition C: und eine Datenpartition D: aufgeteilt. Seit einiger Zeit bemerke ich Probleme beim Installieren von Programmen und werde mit der Fehlermeldung konfrontiert, keinen Zugriff auf C:WINDOWS/CURRENT USER/APP/TEMP zu haben. Das Ausführen als Administrator verschafft hier keine Abhilfe.
> ...
> Hm irgendwelche Ideen, die Herren?


Ich wuerde eher auf ein Rechte-Problem tippen. Eventuell ist fuer den Ordner eingestellt, dass Administratoren keinen Vollzugriff haben? Wobei sich da dann die naechste Frage stellen wuerde, warum sich das geaendert hat (denn ich nehme mal an, dass das nicht immer so war, oder)?

PS: Bei meiner Festplatte hatte ich auch immer Probleme mit SMART. Hab zig Programme ausprobiert bis ich mal eines hatte, was halbwegs vernuenftig was ausgelesen hat. Kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Ne kurze Frage nebenbei... weiß einer wie ich die verkackte eh... Vorschaufunktion bei Ordnern unter Vista deaktivieren kann? Also das mir das Icon des Ordners offen und mit 2-3 kleinen Vorschauicons der Anwendungen in diesem Ordner angezeigt wird?
Das zerschießt mir jedes mal aufs Neue meine neuen Ordner Icons...


----------



## pampam (18. Mai 2009)

Man ich hab schon wieder (zum zweiten mal) meinen PC kurz geschlossen-.-
Naja, trotz Billignetzteil funktioniert noch alles.

Weiß jemand, wie man so einen Schalter richtig anschließt? Würde mir sehr helfen (und weniger kurzschlüsse geben^^).
hab meine Cam nicht gefunden, sorry wegen der Qualität vom bild...


----------



## Asoriel (18. Mai 2009)

pampam was ist das für ein Teil und warum willst du das anschließen?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Also, ich wollt in den nächsten Tagen mal mein System neu aufsetzen. Nun stehe ich aber grad vor nen paar Fragen.

1. Wenn ich neu partitioniere, wie viel sollte ich für Windows wählen? Reichen 20GB? 
2. Bei dieser Partition ist ja dann automatisch auch der Musik/Bilder/Dokumente etc. Ordner. Wie bekomme ich den auf eine andere Partition?
3. Kann mir jemand ein Programm für Bakups empfehlen?


----------



## pampam (18. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> pampam was ist das für ein Teil und warum willst du das anschließen?



Ein Schalter in der Art.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will mir ne einfache "Lüftersteuerung" machen. Mit dem Schalter kann ich dann (wenn alles richtig angeschlossen ist) zwischen 7V, 12V und Aus wählen.
Ich häng mal einen Schaltplan an:


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also, ich wollt in den nächsten Tagen mal mein System neu aufsetzen. Nun stehe ich aber grad vor nen paar Fragen.
> 
> 1. Wenn ich neu partitioniere, wie viel sollte ich für Windows wählen? Reichen 20GB?
> 2. Bei dieser Partition ist ja dann automatisch auch der Musik/Bilder/Dokumente etc. Ordner. Wie bekomme ich den auf eine andere Partition?
> 3. Kann mir jemand ein Programm für Bakups empfehlen?



1) Ich habe für Vista 60GB veranschlagt und meine Partition, nebst ein paar anderen Programme ist momentan bei ca. 26GB. Wenn du XP hast, reicht das also definitiv.
2) Du kannst den Pfad nach der Installation manuell über die Eigenschaften auf die gewünschte Partition legen.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Vista Ultimate, also werd ich dann auch mal so 50 - 60GB einplanen.
Gut zu wissen das ich das so einstellen kann. Dazu muss ich ja nicht an der Registry rumfummeln oder? Bei XP war das nämlich so :/


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2009)

Nö, bei Vista kannst du den auch ohne Registry verschieben


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Sehr gut, denn bei XP war bei mir danach alles am rumspinnen. Hab mir damit mein System zerschossen^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. Mai 2009)

Ich würde für die Windows-Installation mindestens 50GB reservieren. Es gibt doch oft Programme, die man mal eben auf C:\ installiert, und der Speicher ist ja schließlich nicht verloren.


pampam wo willst du das gelbe Kabel anschließen? Ohne das Gelbe kannst du die Lüfter nicht auf 12V laufen lassen.

Du könntest die Lüfter auch einfach manuell regeln. Ist nicht so elegant, klappt aber wunderbar. Einfach den Stecker am Ende des Lüfters abzwacken und die Kabel in einen 4Pin-Molex stopfen. Am besten kaufst du dir einen Molex-Adapter und lötest die Stecker an die Lüfterkabel an, dann passt es zu 100%. 
Lüfter an Rot/Schwarz => 5V
Lüfter an Rot/Gelb => 7V
Lüfter an Gelb/Schwarz => 12V

Edit: jetzt hab ich das mit dem Schalter in dem Plan kapiert. An sich müsste es exakt so funktionieren.


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2009)

_Hm , beide technisch identisch.. nur welcher sieht besser aus? :/

40W4000 : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der hier? 

40E4000 : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Wandfarbe ist etwas dunkler und braun/gelber als die bei dem 2ten Bild,  ich hab ein dunkelbraunes Sideboard & eine dunkelbraune Couch und die gleiche Ikea Lampe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm.. -_-.._


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle den 2. Bildschirm nehmen, wenn das bei der farblich nicht so stark abschweift.


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2009)

_Wenn dann kommt er eh mit Halterung an die Wand , da mir die Füße bei beiden nicht gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja , so siehts bei mir aus ( Handycam-.-* und (noch) ziemlich Kahl) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Farbe ist eigentlich noch viel gelber..aber Handycam..naja :] 

Und ja, der Teppich wird noch abgeschnitten... 
_


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sehr gut, denn bei XP war bei mir danach alles am rumspinnen. Hab mir damit mein System zerschossen^^



Wie hast du das denn geschafft? In der Registry musste man lediglich die Pfade umschreiben. Wie kann man sich dabei das System zerschießen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Painschkes: Ganz klar schwarz


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2009)

_Und genau das ist für mich nicht so klar -.-* 

Ich hab Couch&Sideboard in dunkelbraun , Heizung(blödes Teil-.-*) Lampe , Tür und und und in weiß.. und der rest wie Vorhänge , Kissen etc sind in nem hellen braun..für mich passt da auch gut weiß zu >_<

Ach menno.._


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Genau das hab ich ja auch getan, nur die Pfade umgeschrieben. Bloss meinte er nach jedem Neustart wieder alles rückgängig machen zu müssen. Hatte dann auf einmal je 2 Ordner namens "Desktop", "Eigene Dateien" etc. Also alles doppelt. Das Startmenu war bei mir auch komplett zerschossen. Die Sachen sind zwar im Ordner gelandet, wurden dann aber nicht angezeigt wenn ich auch Start -> Programme geklickt habe.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Mai 2009)

ich würde auch schwarz nehmen.

E2200 rennt übrigens auf 3Ghz (266x11) 1h primestable, für länger hat die Geduld nicht gereicht (1,296V, max. 45°C).

jetzt teste ich mal 333x10.

Ist eigentlich ein hoher FSB auf Dauer schädlich? Wäre 300x11 besser als 333x10?


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2009)

_Hm , das Netbook wird dann aber auch weiß , und die Xbox sicherlich auch..  hm.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- So sehe ich sicherlich grad aus -.-*_


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Hehe, wenn ich deine Probleme hätte... 

Ich werd mir alles in Schwarz holen, da Gehäuse schwarz, Monitor der neue schwarz, PS3 schwarz, Tastatur schwarz, Maus schwarz... schwarz ist einfach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Mai 2009)

jopp, ich find schwarz auch toll.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt mal meine Alte 80GB IDE Festplatte eingebaut. Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich auf diese Vista drauf installiere, kann ich dann trotzdem den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" verschieben? Also dann auf meine S-ATA2 Festplatte.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig Mass Effect? Überlege mir gerade, ob ich mir das Spiel aneignen soll. Kann jemand was berichten?

@über mir: Einfach Rechtsklick auf den Shell-Ordner, denn du verschieben möchtest, dann Properties und unter Pfad ändern, den neuen Pfad angeben. Und ob das eine andere Platte ist, sollte ihn furzegal sein. SATA oder IDE tut da auch nichts zur Sache. Aber du musst es mit allen Ordnern einzeln machen. Also, Musik, Dokumente usw.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Jo habe ich. Ist wirklich ein tolles Spiel. Grafik ist mal über jeden Zweifel erhaben und das Gameplay gefällt ebenfalls. Man kann auch so eine Art Talentpunkte vergeben wie bei WoW. Teilweise spielt es sich wie ein richtiges Rollenspiel und andererseits hats auch was von Egoshootern. Echt sehr gut gemacht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Hmm, Klos kann ich da nicht einfach auch den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" nehmen und das da ändern? Weil da sind ja die ganzen anderen Ordner auch drin.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich also soetwas wie Fallout 3 oder Knight of the old republic mag, dann sollte das auch taugen meinst du? Wie ist es mit dem Charakter? Darf ich da auch gut oder böse sein?
Ist die Welt groß? Vergleichbar mit Fallout 3?

@Shefanix: Nö, kannst du nicht. Weil "eigene Dateien" ja nicht mehr in der Form existiert, wie es einst bei XP war. Du willst ja Vista, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, oder? Und da hängen doch die ganzen Ordner, welche die "eigenen Dateien" repräsentieren unter z.b.: C:\Users\KarlArsch\Musik oder analog C:\Users\KarlArsch\Dokumente. Du kannst jetzt ja nicht einfach den User KarlArsch verschieben, oder etwa alle User. Aber den Speicherort für die Shell-Ordner wie Musik, Dokumente, Bilder usw. geht sehr wohl. Aber eben einzeln.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2009)

Ja ich wollte Vista haben, bzw. habs ja schon hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade das ich den Ordner nicht einfach so verschieben kann. Bloss wie mach ich das denn jetzt? Rechtsklick und dann Eigenschaften geht nicht. Dann kommt halt nur das übliche mit Ordner-Größe etc. Oder guck ich da total falsch?


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2009)

Nö, Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> unter Reiter "Pfad" kann der neue Pfad vergeben werden. Funktioniert wunderbar, nur halt einzeln. Aber soviele sind das ja nicht. Der frägt dich dann nach, ob er das neue Verzeichnis erstellen soll und dann verschiebt er es.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn ich also soetwas wie Fallout 3 oder Knight of the old republic mag, dann sollte das auch taugen meinst du? Wie ist es mit dem Charakter? Darf ich da auch gut oder böse sein?
> Ist die Welt groß? Vergleichbar mit Fallout 3?


Also Fallout 3 kenne ich nur vom hörensagen. Von der Größe hmm schwer zu sagen, aber ewig spielt man nicht daran. Zwischen gut und Böse hast du eigentlich nicht die Wahl, wohl aber das deine Entscheidungen durchaus Einfluss auf die Handlung haben. Hin und wieder spielt man auch in Gruppen so á la Rainbow Six. Allerdings weniger kompliziert^^


----------



## x3n0n (18. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also Fallout 3 kenne ich nur vom hörensagen. Von der Größe hmm schwer zu sagen, aber ewig spielt man nicht daran. Zwischen gut und Böse hast du eigentlich nicht die Wahl, wohl aber das deine Entscheidungen durchaus Einfluss auf die Handlung haben. Hin und wieder spielt man auch in Gruppen so á la Rainbow Six. Allerdings weniger kompliziert^^


Waaaagh. Hier muss ich aber mal widerprechen ^^,
In Fallout 3 wird ALLES durch dein Handeln beeinflusst. Dein Charakter, Gut/Böse, deine Spezialisierung, eben ALLES und das wiederum beeinflusst die Möglichkeiten die du hast, sei es im Kampf oder im gespräch oder... !
Und zum Thema Spielzeit: Doch, an Fallout 3 spielt man ewig! Kleiner Scherz. Aber auf jedenfall länger als an GTA IV zB.
Es sind inzwischen ja auch 2 AddOns + ein Addon für die Hauptstory rausgekommen.
Das mit den Gruppen: Ich kenne Rainbow Six nicht, aber die meiste Zeit des Spiels spielt man alleine, nur ab und zu in der Haupt Questreihe wird man begeleitet.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Öhm ich beschrieb hier MassEffect und nicht Fallout 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. Mai 2009)

Ups... 
Typischer Fail.


----------



## Dracun (19. Mai 2009)

Ich finde fallout 3 irgendwie kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs zuhause und nun ja .. irgendwie gefällt es mir so garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut bin noch am Anfang aber bis dato hab i noch nix tolles dran gefunden xD
Da finde ich X-Men Origins: Wolverine viiiiel genialer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wolverine macht viel viel mehr fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aja es hat definitiv *keine* Jugendfreigabe verdient, sehr blutig.. der virtuelle rote Lebenssaft fließt ohne Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aja mein Game ist Englisch daher so blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (19. Mai 2009)

Wolverine, naja ich finde dieses blutige und so passt irgendwie nicht zu x-men.
Und gerade soo das Über-tolle-super game ist es nicht ein action Spiel wie jedes andere auch, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dracun (19. Mai 2009)

nun die vergangenheit von wolverine ist nun mal blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst die comics die nur von wolverine udn seiner vergangenheit handeln sidn teilweise sehr blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn einer mit klauen sich en weg durch gegner kämpft ist es normal das da blut fließt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die adaption von film ist mehr als gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

fallout 3 ja es dauert ewig wenn du jede kleine kak q machst^^
oder ist relativ schnell zu ende wenn du dich nur der hauptmission hingibst .. und ja ich bin am ende gestorben für die menschheit <-- depp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das nur weil ich das ding das ich anmachen sollt nid gefunden hab sonst wär die andere brav dort gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das wolverine ding muss ich mir mal ankuken ma hoffen das mein pc das packt xD


----------



## pampam (19. Mai 2009)

Zaino schrieb:


> Wolverine, naja ich finde dieses blutige und so passt irgendwie nicht zu x-men.
> Und gerade soo das Über-tolle-super game ist es nicht ein action Spiel wie jedes andere auch, meiner Meinung nach.



Ich finde es besser, als z.B. God of War oder Devil may Cry 4.
Allerdings sind das alles so Spiele, die man durchspielt und dann keine Lust mehr darauf hat (X-Men auch...)


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2009)

ich spiele seit vorgestern Assassins Creed... ^^
Die Story ist so ganz gut, aber anfangs ist es vom Gameplay doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und auch langweilig.

Nun renn ich da rum und kill jede Wache bzw wenns viele sind renn ich auf die Dächer und schubs sie so lange runter, bis sie unten liegen bleiben xD


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist aber nicht der Sinn vom Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Story dahinter ist wirklich gut, habs gerne gespielt. Blöd war nur, das es bei mir anfangs am buggen war, erst nach einem Patch gings dann so richtig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2009)

Assassins Creed fand ich am Anfang auch genial. Aber durchgespielt hab ichs nie, irgendwann wurde es langweilig zum 10ten mal irgendeinen Boss zu killen um danach wieder aus der Stadt abzuhauen... Aber vielleicht installier ichs mal wieder, was mich am meisten bei dem Spiel interessiert hat war was am Schluss mit dem Charakter passiert dessen Vorfahre der Assassine ja ist....

Ich hoff mal Wolverine kommt demnächst mal, nachdem ich den Film gesehen hab hab ich noch mehr Lust auf das Spiel ^^


----------



## pampam (19. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht installier ichs mal wieder, was mich am meisten bei dem Spiel interessiert hat war was am Schluss mit dem Charakter passiert dessen Vorfahre der Assassine ja ist....



Was man aber in diesem Assassins Creed nicht erfährt. Vielleicht ja im 2er.


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2009)

Hm, schade : /


> Aja es hat definitiv keine Jugendfreigabe verdient, sehr blutig.. der virtuelle rote Lebenssaft fließt ohne Ende biggrin.gif


Keine Jugendfreigabe vielleicht, aber doch noch lange nicht gar kein USK-Rating, oder?


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2009)

_Ich freu mich schon auf den zweiten Teil.. Venedig is cool :]_


----------



## pampam (19. Mai 2009)

Außerdem kann man ENDLICH schwimmen.
Welcher Held, der eine Führungsperson nach der anderen killt und tausenden von Wachen entkommt, ohne dabei eine bleibende Verletzung von sich zu tragen, kann nicht schwimmen?^^


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man ENDLICH schwimmen.
> Welcher Held, der eine Führungsperson nach der anderen killt und tausenden von Wachen entkommt, ohne dabei eine bleibende Verletzung von sich zu tragen, kann nicht schwimmen?^^



Der Typ in GTA Vice City und die Serien davor XD


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Mai 2009)

Moin.
Was wäre eurer Meinung nach der beste Notebook zum Zocken? Habe leider nur maximal 800&#8364; zur Verfügung.

Hätte hier einige, die ich besonders im Blickfeld hatte.
Sollten noch informationen Fehlen,dann trage ich sie gerne nach

- Intel® Core&#8482; 2 Duo Prozessor P8600 mit 2 x 2.4 GHz
- 4096MB DDR3 Speicher PC3-8500	
- 320GB Festplatte 
- DVD Brenner Laufwerk SATA
- 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon® HD4650



18.4" WXGA+ Acer CineCrystal High-Brightness (220-nit) TFT, 8ms 1680 x 945 (16:9) 
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 bis zu 1280 MB Hypermemory (512 MB dediziert, bis zu 768 MB shared VRAM) 
AMD Turion X2 RM-72 (2.10 GHz, 1MB L2 Cache) 
4096 MB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher 
320 GB S-ATA Festplatte 
8x DVD-SuperMulti Double Layer

für 769&#8364;


15.4" TFT (WXGA Color Shine Glare Type LCD 1280x800) 
AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-82 (2.2 GHz / 2 MB L2) 
4096 MB DDR2-800 (1x2048 MB & 1x2048MB Modul) 
250 GB HDD SATA 5.400 rpm 
ATI HD3650 512M VRAM 
8x DVD-Super Multi D/L Double Layer

für 799&#8364;


und zu guter letzt

Intel® Core&#8482;2 Duo Prozessor T6400 (2.00 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 800 MHz FS, 4096 MB DDR2, 400 GB S-ATA, 17" Wide XGA TruBrite High Brightness, ATI Mobility Radeon HD4570 (512 M, Microsoft® Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium (32 / 64 bit Dual).

für 799&#8364;.

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Oder kennt ihr gar bessere für den Preis?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (19. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
Ich würde sagen das Erste, weil es den stärksten Prozessor und eine passable Grafikkarte hat.
Aber warte lieber bis sich einer der Experten hier meldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2009)

Den würde ich nehmen: 

- Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Prozessor P8600 mit 2 x 2.4 GHz
- 4096MB DDR3 Speicher PC3-8500	
- 320GB Festplatte 
- DVD Brenner Laufwerk SATA
- 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon® HD4650

EDIT: Bin aber kein Experte!


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

Naja, 800&#8364; sind ein bischen knapp für ein "Gaming"-Notebook. Für ein wenig mehr gibts das ASUS X57VN-AS126C, das würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal ansehen, das taugt was.

Für 800&#8364; würde ich zum MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP greifen. Es hat zwar eine etwas schwächere CPU, dafür eine stärkere Grafikkarte, welche letztenendes bei Spielen die erste Geige spielt.


Preise sind von notebooksbilliger. Links von der Seite zerschießt buffed leider.


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man ENDLICH schwimmen.
> Welcher Held, der eine Führungsperson nach der anderen killt und tausenden von Wachen entkommt, ohne dabei eine bleibende Verletzung von sich zu tragen, kann nicht schwimmen?^^


Wurde auch Zeit. Der "Durch in den Bach fallen gestorben"-Counter ist bei mir fast dreistellig gewesen als ich das noch gespielt hab...


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

Wow...ich hab eben UT2003 (mal wieder) durchgespielt Ist leider viel zu kurz. Nächstes Wochenende findet hier irgendwo ne LAN-Party statt, wenn ich Zeit hab geh ich hin, bis dahin ist dann hoffentlich auch das Gehäuse da und die Umbauarbeiten beendet.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2009)

In dem Alter geht man noch auf LAN's? *g* 

Gibts irgendeine Seite auf der LAN's stehen die bald sind oder war das einfach nen Plakat bei euch im Ort?


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Naja, 800&#8364; sind ein bischen knapp für ein "Gaming"-Notebook. Für ein wenig mehr gibts das ASUS X57VN-AS126C, das würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal ansehen, das taugt was.
> 
> Für 800&#8364; würde ich zum MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP greifen. Es hat zwar eine etwas schwächere CPU, dafür eine stärkere Grafikkarte, welche letztenendes bei Spielen die erste Geige spielt.
> 
> ...




Danke,habe mir mal die Notebooks angeschaut.

Der erste sieht nicht schlecht aus,sollte ich etwas Geld zusammengespart haben,könnte ich diesen nehmen.

Aber zum zweiten..

Dieser besitzt doch die selbe Grafikkarte und einen etwas schlechteren CPU als mein 2th genanntes. Habe ich etwas übersehen,oder wo hat dieser seine Vorzüge?


----------



## wow.MNS (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Entschuldigung das ich jetzt hier zwischen funke, jedoch hab ich auch eine Frage:

Ich habe mich eben nach einem Grafiktablett umgeschaut. Ich arbeite jeden Tag mit Grafikprogrammen. Und daher lohnt es sich für mich ein Tablett zu kaufen. Jedoch ist die Frage, welches ich nehme!?
WACOM ist anscheinend die führende Marke für Grafiktabletts. Ich habe bei Billiger.de verglichen, und ein sehr günstiges Tablett gefunden. Es ist nicht von WACOM aber es macht einen recht guten Eindruck.
GRAFIK-TABLETT

Ist dies gut? Mir kommt es hierbei auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis an.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> In dem Alter geht man noch auf LAN's? *g*




Na klar, warum nicht? Ist doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf lanparty.de gibts Kalender, ich mein die LANrena Revolution.

Mikroflame: Das Notebook (MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP) hat eine HD4670, welche stärker als alle von dir erwähnten ist.

wow.MNS: Da wird sich hier wohl niemand wirklich auskennen, außer Niranda vielleicht. Von WACOM hab ich aber schon so einiges gutes gehört, die haben doch sicher auch günstige. Dein Link geht ins Nichts.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2009)

Najam hat mich nur ein bisschen gewundert. Alle Leute die ich kenne und Erwachsen sind halten das für geistigen Dünnpfiff. Obwohl, hätte ich mir bei dir auch denken können, du beschäftigst dich da ja auch viel mit und spielst ja auch, von den Bekannten keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mal schauen ob hier auch was geht.


----------



## wow.MNS (19. Mai 2009)

> wow.MNS: Da wird sich hier wohl niemand wirklich auskennen, außer Niranda vielleicht. Von WACOM hab ich aber schon so einiges gutes gehört, die haben doch sicher auch günstige. Dein Link geht ins Nichts.



Ok Danke schonmal!

(Link klappt wunderbar!)


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

Naja, die meisten in meinem Alter halten mich wahrscheinlich auch für n bischen verrückt (meine Frau wohl inbegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber das stört mich nicht weiter. Sollen die doch Kegeln gehen oder Schach spielen, ich will up-to-date bleiben. 
Ansonsten kenne ich auch kaum jemanden, der PC spielt, außer mein Nachbar. Mit dem bin ich schon seit meiner Kindheit befreundet und wir wohnen auch schon immer nebeneinander, da machen wir beinahe alles gemeinsam, vor allem aber teilen wir die Leidenschaft für Technik, besonders PC und RC-Autos


Edit: Der Link geht bei mir auf ne Art Startseite von Quelle.de...


----------



## Dietrich (19. Mai 2009)

wow.MNS schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Entschuldigung das ich jetzt hier zwischen funke, jedoch hab ich auch eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Im "Gott & die Welt" Bereich hier im Buffed Forum gibts / gabs einen Design Bereich. Find den aber gerade selber nicht. Musst du mal etwas suchen. Ich denke die Leute können dir dort besser helfen als die Technik Nerds hier? ^^

MfG


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

ist jetzt in nem neuen, eigenen Grafikbereich, aber das wär vielleicht eine gute Idee, dort mal nachzufragen.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2009)

Hehe, dann gehts ja. Mich halten auch immer alle für bekloppt. Meine Eltern meinen immer nur sie habens früher auch ohne PC geschafft, bloss gabs bei denen in der Kindheit noch gar keinen *g* 
Das mit dem richtig für die Technik vom PC zu interessieren hat erst angefangen, als ich mir hier meinen PC hab zusammenstellen lassen. Jetzt bin ich ja daueraktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade das hier keine Lan geht, vom 15. - 17, Mai war eine, bin ein paar Tage zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

musst halt schauen, viele sind erst ab 18. Bei einigen gibts 16er- und 18er-Bereiche.

Und das Argument, dass man es früher auch ohne XY geschafft hat, finde ich gerade bei irgendwelchen technischen Dingen (Handy, Fernseher, PC etc) das schwachsinnigste Argument überhaupt. Da muss man schon ein wenig naiv sein, um das wirklich zu vertreten.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2009)

Das naiv sein trifft aber genau zu. Die glauben auch alles was im Fernsehen kommt von wegen "Killerspielen". Recht nervig teils.

Das einige erst ab 18 sind hab ich auch schon gesehen. Naja, hier in der Gegend ist bestimmt nicht soviel los, ist ja nur nen "Kaff"


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2009)

So Leute

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen:
G19 Tastatur für 133,60

oder G35 Headset für 100 Euro



Zurzeit als Tastatur habe ich G15 und als Headset son 20  Euro Ding, wo scon die Kopfhörer raushängen, also garnicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2009)

_Dann eher das Headset , wäre zumindest logischer.. :]_


----------



## wow.MNS (19. Mai 2009)

Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## Asoriel (19. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig das G35. Der Wechsel von G15 zu G19 ist bescheuert.

Das G35 hat mich auch gereizt, letztenendes hab ich mich dann für ein Sennheiser PC151 entschieden. Ist zwar nicht das optisch ansprechendste, aber der Klang ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Sabrina1 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle, vielleicht können einige hier mir ja helfen (Man kann ja
Nicht alles wissen).
Also ich habe letzte Woche ein Notebook Acer Acpire 7730 rein bekommen.
Es gibt unterschiedliche Model Ausführungen, meiner hat neben 4GB Ram unter anderen auch ein Grafikchip Geforce 9600M mit 1GB Dedizierter Speicher an sich schon.
Jetzt kommt es ,er nimmt sich zusätzlich auch noch Shared Memory.

In Bios habe ich keine Möglichkeiten da was einzustellen, es steht da lediglich
System Memory 4096 MB
Video  Memory 1024 MB.

Es ist ein Phoenix Bios, auch habe ich schon über geheime, Versteckte Bios Optionen gesucht im Netz.

Jetzt kommt meine Frage kann man die Shared Memory Funktion auch außerhalb des Bios einstellen? Ich will den ein bissel Reduzieren damit er nicht zuviel
nimmt von den Arbeitsspeicher. Ich weiß das der Grafikchip nur dann auf den zusätzlichen Speicher zugreift wenn er den wirklich benötigt. Die Tatsache ist aber das dieser aber Reserviert wird.

Auf den Notebook steht sogar schon up to 2300GB Turbo Cache.

So freue mich auf die Antworten (hoffentlich Gute ,g)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sabrina


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es ,er nimmt sich zusätzlich auch noch Shared Memory.


Ja das tun sie immer. Würde das nicht so sein, dann stürzt das Programm ab, oder wenn es sauber programmiert wurde, dann mit einer Fehlermeldung beendet wird, wenn mehr als 1GB benötigt wird, oder eben je nach Karte halt schon bei weniger.
Je größer der Speicher einer Karte desto mehr reserviert er. Wird aber der Speicher von einer Anwendung benötigt, dann wird auch der reservierte Speicher für die Karte reduziert, wenn nicht genug vorhanden sein sollte. Das alles passiert rein dynamisch und man hat keinen Einfluss darauf.

So ich hoffe das ich kein Quatsch erzählt habe, aber so habe ich das in Erinnerung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Weiss hier jemand ob die Soundqualität spürbar besser werden würde wenn ich mir diese Soundkarte kaufen würde: *Klick*? Mein Headset ist das Crative Fatal1ty.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf die vorhandene an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es eine billige mit Realtek OnBoard-Chip ist, dann ja.


----------



## Sabrina1 (20. Mai 2009)

Danke erstmal Dagonzo,ich glaube ich lasse das erstmal so (Bleibt mir eh nix anderes übrig)
Ich staune aber jedesmal auf deine SIG ist sicher VDSL oda?

MFG Brina


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Ja hab noch billiges Onboard Krams von Realtek. Dann werd ich mal schauen ob ich mir demnächst mal die Soundkarte gönne.

Noch ne Frage: Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? 

Nummer 1

oder 

Nummer 2


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Naja du musst wissen ob du eine Kamera im Monitor brauchst oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten scheinen sie ja von den Werten her identisch zu sein.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Sind solche eingebauten Kameras denn gut? Oder wenigstens brauchbar? Wenn die dann am Ende eine miserable Qualität hat, wärs rausgeschmissenes Geld. Nen Test zu dem Monitor finde ich auch nicht :/


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Die in meinen Laptop ist eigentlich recht brauchbar.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, 1,3 MP hat sie. Nicht gerade der Brüller, aber für Videotelefonie reicht es wenn du keine sonderlich hohen Ansprüche hast.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Hmm, muss ich mal schauen. Eigentlich habe ich noch nie ne Webcam gebraucht, denke das ich dann auch dadrauf verzichten werde und dann die paar Euronen spare.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Jo sehe ich auch so. Notfalls kann man sich ja irgendwann mal nachträglich eine kaufen. So teuer sind die ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Und außerdem sieht der Bildschirm ohne Kamera besser aus. Muss ich bloss noch nen Schreibtisch haben der farblich passt. 

Kann mir jemand nen HDMI-Kabel empfehlen? Habe von nem Kumpel gehört das es das teilweise erheblich Unterschiede gibt von wegen Abschiermung etc. Also sollte ein gutes sein, das FULL-HD schafft (schafft das eigentlich jedes?). Weil bei der PS3 ist keines bei und bei dem Monitor auch nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2009)

Shef allgemein kann ich dir zu dem Monitor sagen dass ich den kleinen Bruder hab (Asus VW222U) und der sich allgemein sehr gut auf jedem Schreibtisch macht ;D


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie das so wirkt. Werd mich aber bestimmt erstmal arg daran gewöhnen müssen, da im Moment noch ein schöner 17" CRT hier steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann mich dann aber bei 24" so richtig auf dem Desktop austoben  vom Aussehen her. Aber dann brauch ich ja auch Wallpaper in 1920 x 1080 :/


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2009)

Joa - und in Spielen werden die FPS ordentlich absacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich schon beim Umstieg von 19" auf 22" ziemlich gemerkt. Und jetzt hab ich beide Monitore parallel laufen - und durch den Fenstermodus der Spiele sinken die FPS freilich noch ein wenig mehr. Aber alles noch im annehmbaren Bereich...


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2009)

Fenstermodus werd ich nicht müssen. Werde denn Monitor einzeln betreiben. Mit dem Sinken der FPS kann ich leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich hatte seinerzeit bei WoW eh wenig FPS, da wars egal...und anspruchsvolle Spiele spiel ich eh nicht solange ich diese Ranzgraka hab...

Hab btw mein Oblivion wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2009)

_Kann man eigentlich , wenn jemand aufm PC Left4Dead mit ihm von der Xbox aus Spielen? Also aufm gleichen Server? _


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kann man eigentlich , wenn jemand aufm PC Left4Dead mit ihm von der Xbox aus Spielen? Also aufm gleichen Server? _



Nur wenn die XBOX-Server auch über Steam laufen...

Aber ich glaube eher, dass die über XBOX-Live laufen....


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,685016/C...-Commerce/News/
Wusa, sieht das Ding geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe Weiß.


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kann man eigentlich , wenn jemand aufm PC Left4Dead mit ihm von der Xbox aus Spielen? Also aufm gleichen Server? _




Ja, darüber lachen mich und mein Bruder immer kaputt. Haben son kleinen Bildschirm und drücken aufm Player rum und raffen nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen verlieren wir auch immer.


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2009)

_Also das geht Sora? Denn aus dem Satz bin ich nicht schlau geworden _


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,685016/C...-Commerce/News/
> Wusa, sieht das Ding geil aus
> 
> 
> ...



Gott sieht das Ding mies aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da find ich die schwarze Version unter meinem Tisch viel besser, auch wenn ich nen neues Laufwerk dafür kaufen musst...konnt ich wehnigstens gleich auf nen DVD-Brenner umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: kann mir jmd nen guten leisen 140mm-Gehäuselüfter empfehlen?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen HDMI-Kabel empfehlen? Habe von nem Kumpel gehört das es das teilweise erheblich Unterschiede gibt von wegen Abschiermung etc. Also sollte ein gutes sein, das FULL-HD schafft (schafft das eigentlich jedes?). Weil bei der PS3 ist keines bei und bei dem Monitor auch nicht.


Also HDMI ist generell erst mal die Voraussetzung für Full-HD. Aber ob nun besonders abgeschirmt oder nicht. Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu: Es ist egal. Das Signal wird digital übertragen, was bedeutet entweder hast du ein Bild oder keines. Unterschiede ob nun abgeschirmt oder nicht ist egal. Bei Analogen Kabeln wie Antennen- oder AV-Kabel mag das noch Sinn machen.



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal Dagonzo,ich glaube ich lasse das erstmal so (Bleibt mir eh nix anderes übrig)
> Ich staune aber jedesmal auf deine SIG ist sicher VDSL oda?
> 
> MFG Brina


Ja das ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Du kannst Full-HD generell auch über DVI betreiben. Meiner Meinung sieht man da auch keinen biltechnischen Unterschied. Habe es auch selbst schon probiert. Da Hdmi auf DVI basiert, ist es zu 100% abwärtskompatibel. HDMI hat halt zusätzlich noch Ton. 

Bei der Kabelqualität liest man immer, daß Längen bis 3m völlig unkritisch sind. Erst bei größeren Wegen wäre es überhaupt relevant, an ein teureres Kabel zu denken. Als größter Schwachpunkt gilt die Steckverbindung. Dämpfung ist auch erst bei ganz großen Wegen ein Thema. Einem digitalen Signal ist es egal, ob da nun 5 V anliegen, oder etwas weniger.
Kritisch würde es erst werden, wenn ein Minimalwert unterschritten würde.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2009)

Naja - eine sinnvolle Abschirmung macht auch bei digitalen Signalen Sinn - wird aber eigentlich nur wichtig, wenn auch etwas vorhanden ist, was die Uebertragung stoert. Ich wuerde keinen Haufen Geld (man sieht da ja manchmal absurde Angebote, goldkontaktbesteckerte Kabel und so) fuer etwas bezahlen, wo ich im Normalfall mit einer 5€-Loesung die gleiche Qualitaet habe.


----------



## Zaino (21. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also das geht Sora? Denn aus dem Satz bin ich nicht schlau geworden _



Ich glaube, dass geht nicht, das geht nur bei sehr wenigen Spielen.
Ich glaube Lost Planet war eins der Ersten bei denen das ging.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Mai 2009)

Gut, dann werde ich mir mal irgendein HDMI-Kabel kaufen, da die PS3 sowieso nur maximal 1-2 Meter von dem Bildschirm entfernt stehen wird.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (21. Mai 2009)

@Dagonzo:
Braucht man zum fernsehen auf 2 Computern mit Entertain zwingend Vdsl?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

wenn du auf beiden gleichzeitig schauen willst meines Wissens ja.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Ich meine das geht, ich hab mal gefragt im Chat und die haben gesagt: Ich spiele auf der Xbox


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Also gehts oder gehts nicht? Wenn nicht , dann brauch ich mir L4D nicht holen :]_


----------



## Dracun (21. Mai 2009)

Hey jmd hatte hier mal en netten kleinen Beitrag getippt wie es geht ein Homenetzwerk zwischen Vista & XP zu erstellen( ich finde ihn grad net über die SuFU) weiteres Manko XP Home SP3 is via W-Lan und meine wenigkeit via Kabel (Vista Ultimate falls wichtig) .. Also wär echt funny wenn mir jmd entweder den Artikel hier verlinkt oder bzw erklärt wie idat anstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx Dracun


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

kA, ich glaub schon aber weiß nicht?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Ist doch schnurz egal, ob WLan oder Kabel. Die zwei hängen an einem Router, denke ich ja mal. Also sind sie bereits in einem Netz. Sollte bei dir zumindest so der Fall sein.
Bezüglich der Konfiguration: Was genau musst du denn wissen? Alles aufzählen wäre ein bisschen viel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir mal von vorn an. Willst du DHCP nutzen, oder wird statisch vergeben? Bevor ich dir nämlich etwas über IP's, Subnetzmask, Gateway oder deratiges erzähle, wäre es wünschenswert zu wissen, ob das überhaupt nötig ist.

Ansonsten ist es bei Vista ja wirklich ziemlich billig:

Im Prinzip hast du alles unter Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerk und Internet -> Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter. Dort kannst du im Prinzip alles konfigurieren und es ist auch gut erklärt.
Packe beide deiner Rechner in die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe und sorge dafür, daß jeder einen anderen Namen hat. Netzwerkname kannst du unter Vista auch dort unter anpassen konfigurieren.
Die Arbeitsgruppe unter System und Wartung -> System -> Einstellungen ändern

Bei XP:

Computername und Arbeitsgruppe ändern, falls nötig:
Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Computername -> Ändern

Netzwerkdienste und -Protokolle für den Datei- und Druckerzugriff konfigurieren

Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerkverbindungen -> Rechtsklick auf Netzwerkadapter, der mit Router verbunden ist -> Properties
und dann "Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke" und "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe aktivieren

Jo und nun gibst du die Resourcen frei, sprich Ordner, Drucker usw

Außerdem noch die Benutzerkonten entsprechend einrichten. Heißt, daß du beim XP-Rechner z.b. jetzt auch alle Benutzerkonten anlegst, mit denen du später auf die Resourcen des Rechners zugreifen möchtest.

Und schließlich und endlich muss auch noch die Firewall konfiguriert werden. Bei Norton hat es bei mir z.b. genügt, auf beiden Rechnern die MAC des anderen bekannt zu geben  und diese als uneingeschränkt vertrauenswürdig einzustufen.

Jo und mehr ist das nicht. So hab ich es bei mir gemacht und es funzt wunderbar. Im Netz habe ich einen zentral erreichbaren Netzwerkdrucker, einen Laptop meiner Freundin auf XP-Basis, welcher mittels WLan mit dem Router verbunden ist und eben mein Rechner mit Vista, welcher direkt mittels Kabel verbunden ist.

Achja, meine PS3 hängt natürlich auch im Netz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> kA, ich glaub schon aber weiß nicht?



_Bringt mich genauso viel weiter wie der letzte Satz von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will da wissen :/ 

Google sagt mir nix!.. _


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Also, meines Wissens war das mal geplant und wurde teilweise auch umgesetzt, jedoch wieder verworfen, weil die ganzen Joypad-Fuzzis von den Mausakrobaten nur geschlachtet wurden.
Hab ich zumindest mal gelesen, nichts genaueres weiß ich nicht.


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Hm , naja.. dann werd ich es wohl kaufen & testen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :]_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt weiter in mein Geldbeutel fasse und stattdessen dem G35 Headset eine GTX260 kaufen, werde ich da einen Unterschied merken in WoW am Bild oder nur an den FPS?

Habe alles auf höchste Einstellung, außer Schatten und Wettereffekte. Aber durch eine bessere Grafikkarte ändert sich das Bild doch nicht oder?


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Nimm lieber das G35 , und kauf die ne neue Karte ende des Jahres , ich würd jetzt nicht von einer 9800GT auf eine 260 umsteigen.._


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> @Dagonzo:
> Braucht man zum fernsehen auf 2 Computern mit Entertain zwingend Vdsl?


Ja das sollte man schon haben. Eine 16000+ Leitung würde dafür theoretisch auch reichen, wenn es kein HD-TV ist, aber die Bandbreite ist dann schon sehr knapp. Wenn man noch nebenbei surfen will oder was runterladet, dann kannst du die 16000er Leitung schon vergessen.

Edit:


Klos schrieb:


> Du kannst Full-HD generell auch über DVI betreiben. Meiner Meinung sieht man da auch keinen biltechnischen Unterschied. Habe es auch selbst schon probiert. Da Hdmi auf DVI basiert, ist es zu 100% abwärtskompatibel. HDMI hat halt zusätzlich noch Ton.


Klar über DVI geht es auch. Ich meinte das jetzt rein fernsehtechnisch. Über AV-Kabel bekommst du wenn überhaupt nur die kleinste Auflösung mit 720p hin.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

würde auch auf die neuen Karten warten

@Dracun

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...11-37f485fa34ea

das hab ich noch vergessen. Klatsch dir das auf den XP-Rechner, wenn du willst, daß auf dem Vista-Rechner die Netzwerkübersicht korrekt angezeigt wird. Und stell unter Vista das Netzwerk auch auf "privat", schließlich möchtest du bestimmt, daß alle Netzwerkteilnehmer sichtbar sind.

Jetzt kannst dich mal durchwursteln. Wenn Probleme hast, dann schreib einfach.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Sicher, dass du dir für 100€+ ein Headset kaufen willst? Es gibt im Bereich bis 50€ schon sehr sehr gute (Sennheiser, Plantronics etc). Ich an deiner Stelle würde 50€ sparen, und die dann in eine stärkere Grafikkarte Ende des Jahres stecken. Was bringt dir geiler Klang, wenns am Ende ruckelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Wie am Ende ruckelt. Wieso sollte es ruckeln, ruckelt ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was für ein Headset würdest du mir empfehlen. Ich hatte jetzt schon 3x kack Dinger, sind alle kaputt gegangen. Will endlich jetz tmal ein gescheites und bin dafür auch bis 100 Euro zu zahlen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich kann Medusa Speedlink empfehlen. Hat nen guten Klang und man bekommt es hinterher geworfen. Gut, für wahre Musikfreaks, die jede Nuance raushören wollen vielleicht auch ungeeignet, aber solche Leute kaufen sich dann einen richtigen Kopfhörer für 200+ und kein Headset. Ansonsten reicht etwas wie das Medusa meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus.

100+ Euro für ein Headset sind einfach unnötig.


----------



## Dracun (21. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist doch schnurz egal, ob WLan oder Kabel. Die zwei hängen an einem Router, denke ich ja mal. Also sind sie bereits in einem Netz. Sollte bei dir zumindest so der Fall sein.
> Bezüglich der Konfiguration: Was genau musst du denn wissen? Alles aufzählen wäre ein bisschen viel!
> 
> 
> ...


so router is konfiguriert etc, meinewenigkeit bekommt ne feste Ip zugewiesen da i diese für "diverse" Internetangebote" brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also i brauch wirklich nur die anleitung etc für das erstellen einesd "HEimnetzwerkes" dies hast du ja schon beantwortet udn FW brauch i net konfigurieren das bei neiden PC diese deaktiviert ist( Windoof FW wüürg) udn router FW reicht wenn sie gut konfiguriert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Naja, würde gerne ein Headset auch haben, wo man gut Musik hören kann damit. Zum Beispiel kann ich Abends net umbedingt immer meine Z5500 Boxen auf normale Lautstärke laufen lassen, weil dann immer gleich jemand mecker t;p

Meinst du das hier:

http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-Medusa-5-1...0683&sr=8-1

?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Ansonsten sind die Sennheiser PC151, PC156 und PC161 sehr gut!

Alternativ das Plantronics Gamecom 777 oder das Fatal1ty 1000.


Lass dich von der Sennheiser-Optik nicht verunsichern, sowas stabiles hatte ich noch nie. Und der Klang ist wirklich verdammt gut, auch Bässe sind sehr gut dimensioniert (ich hab das PC151)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich hab das Speedlink mit USB und integrierter Soundkarte. Aber im Prinzip ist es das, ja. Das G35 wurde hinsichtlich des musikalischen Hörgenusses auch nicht gerade gut bewertet. In Spielen sei der Klang super, aber für Musik zu steril. Daswegen wage ich zu bezweifeln, ob mit dem G35 in Sachen Musik unterm Strich ein besserer Klang herauskommt, als bei dem Medusa.

Sennheiser sind natürlich auch sehr gut. Aber die meisten würden für mich nicht in Frage kommen, da ich unbedingt große ohrenumschließende Muscheln möchte.
Und da gibt es bei Sennheiser nur eines, daß meinen Anforderungen entsprechen würde, welches aber auch scheiß teuer ist.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab 2 - so ein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 USB (dank eingebautem 5.1-Soundchip deutlich besserer Klang als mit dem anderen Headset am Onboard-Soundchip, relativ bequem - nur auf Dauer fuer meinen Quadratschaedel ein wenig zu eng) und ein "normales" Klinkenheadset von Plantronics (super leicht und bequem, dafuer klingt es mit meinem Onboard-Chip halt nicht so gut und der Mikro-Buegel ist recht wackelig). Die Verarbeitungsqualitaet des Speedlink-Headsets finde ich persoenlich besser und ich benutz mittlerweile fast nur noch selbiges (am Anfang hatte ich unter Vista ein paar Treiber-Probleme - aber das hat sich gegeben) - auch wenn es nach einem harten Spieletag schon ein wenig an den Ohren drueckt...

Aber ueber 100Euro wuerd ich fuer ein Headset auch nicht ausgeben. Auch das haelt nicht unbedingt laenger als eines fuer 50 Euro - und ob Du die Mehrkosten wirklich auch durch Mehrleistung bemerkst ist fraglich.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Jop, ich auch. Das Ding kostet doch schon von Haus aus mal mehr, nur weil Logitech draufsteht.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Naja, mal schauen. Ich darfe es demnächst eh mal ausgiebig testen und dann werde ich mich entscheiden ob ich es gut finde oder auch nicht. Nur leider ist es schade, das keine Konfiguration da ist um das Headset auch an einer guten Soundkarte anzuschließen ;/


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nett
> 
> Aber warum so ein dicker Schlauch? 13/10 reicht doch vollkommen (Masterkleer ist aber super!)
> 
> ...



Also der Schlauch muss so dick sein weil drum rum ein 15,9mm schwarzer Sleeve kommen soll. Klar könnt ich auch einen schwarzen Schlauch nehmen, aber der Sleeve gefällt mir besser und Plastikschläuche sehen für mich immer, wie soll ichs sagen, "billig" aus^^

Lüfter stehen aber noch nicht fest. Die Xigmatek hätte ich jetzt genommen weil sie gute Bewertungen haben und dazu rote LEDs(23cm Frontlüfter ist auch Rot).
Aber ich bin ja auch grad noch am überlegen ob ich die Netzteilkabel auch Sleeve und da weiss ich noch nicht welche Farbe in Frage kommt(schwarz/rot/grün) und danach richte ich mich dann bei den Lüftern.

Und beim Radiator hab ich extra nach einem gesucht der für langsam laufende Lüfter geeignet ist und da wurde mir der NexXxos empfohlen, der schneidet auch ziemlich gut in den Tests ab.


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Ich hab hier aufm Laptop XP 32bit , wenn ich jetzt Vista (Home Edition 64bit) starten will kommt folgender Fehler : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist das jetzt wegen 32 und 64bit? Gibts ne möglichkeit es trotzdem iwie zu installieren?_


----------



## Shefanix (21. Mai 2009)

Das ist vollkommen normal. Du musst(!) von der DVD booten.


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Jup , dann passiert aber garnichts _


----------



## Shefanix (21. Mai 2009)

Wie dann passiert garnichts? Hast du die richtige Bootreihenfolge?


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2009)

_Jojo , habs grad nochmal probiert , jetzt bin ich weiter gekommen als sonst..aber dann kam der Fehler den ich mir schon gedacht hatte..die CPU hier im Laptop ist n Einkerner , daher kein 64bit Schnickschnack.. jetzt probier ich nochmal Xp.. ._.


/Edit : Hm , die XP CD erkennt er iwie nicht.. _


----------



## Dracun (21. Mai 2009)

DAnke dir Klos deine anleitung hat gefunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt kann meine frau auf bestimmte daten bei mri zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt muss i nur noch en VGA-Cinch Kable besorgen dann kann sie auch auf den großen tv die filme gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jetzt kann meine frau auf bestimmte daten bei mri zugreifen


Deine Webcam? Damit sie Dich ab und zu mal zu Gesicht bekommt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Hab ein Problem.

Habe meine onboard Soundkarte heute im BIOS deaktivieren, weil ich eine gekaufte hab Creative X-fi extreme und seitdem passiert nach 1-2 Stunden in meinen Boxen ein unangenehmes Geräusch, dann schalte ich sie aus und wieder an und dann ist kein Ton mehr, garnichts. Nachdem ich den Computer neustarte gehts wieder. 

An was liegt das? - wir die Soundkarte zu heiß? - mein PC ist seit letztems ziemlich wärmer wie sonst und die Soundkarte hängt sehr am Mainboard Kühler, also keine Luft dazwischen und dann verbinden die sich ja - vielleicht wird deswegen zu heiß, aber ist überhaupt das das Problem?

EDIT: Schon wieder der Ton weg...


----------



## Dracun (21. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Deine Webcam? Damit sie Dich ab und zu mal zu Gesicht bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl
nene so schlimm ist es dann doch noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Hast du nur einen PCI-Slot, für die Karte?


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du nur einen PCI-Slot, für die Karte?




Ja, verstehe nicht warum das so gemacht wurde?

Sollte ich mir lieber neues Mainboard kaufen?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich hatte jetzt nur den Verdacht, daß sich bei dir vielleicht zwei Karten einen IRQ sharen, was bei mir auch schon zu Fehlfunktionen geführt hat. Insbesondere bei TV-Karten und Soundkarte, welche sich einen IRQ teilen, hatte ich soetwas schon.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also der Schlauch muss so dick sein weil drum rum ein 15,9mm schwarzer Sleeve kommen soll. Klar könnt ich auch einen schwarzen Schlauch nehmen, aber der Sleeve gefällt mir besser und Plastikschläuche sehen für mich immer, wie soll ichs sagen, "billig" aus^^



Lass mich raten - MDPC-X? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst dich schonmal auf die Zeichung freuen, die sind klasse (als Randinfo: Der Eigentümer von MDPC-X tummelt sich im SysProfile-Forum, da kannst dich direkt mit ihm unterhalten).

Bin selbst am überlegen, ob ich einmal das Konjunkturpaket bestellen soll. Bisher hab ich aber nur ganze Kabelstränge in Sleeve verpackt und das ist schon aufwendig, aber wenn, dann leg ich richtig los. Ganz oder garnicht. Da ich dann wirklich jedes einzelne Kabel im PC verpacken werde (auch den 24Pol. ATX) wirds irre aufwendig.

15,9er sehen halt schick aus, das beeindruckt, aber wegen dem Durchfluss lohnt es sich nicht.

Ich persönlich finde transparente Masterkleer (verfärben nicht) mit UV-aktiver Flüssigkeit am besten, da musst aber aufpassen, da einige billige flocken.

Zur neXXos: Stimmt, für langsam drehende Lüfter sehr gut. Ich dachte irgendwie an schnell drehende (meine Scythe SFlex 1.200rpm), und da dürfte der andere n bischen besser sein, viel schenken sie sich aber nicht.

Was von Wasserkühlern immer gern empfohlen wird, sind die Yate Loon, von denen würde ich aber abraten. Die beleuchteten sehen wahnsinnig billig aus und außerdem klackern bei allen die Lager recht laut.
Wenn du wirklich gute 120er rot willst, würde ich die hier nehmen: Klick. Das sind eindeutig die besten beleuchteten im Bereich 7-12€


Was mir so am Ende einfällt: Willst du eine Art Murderbox bauen?


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Lass mich raten - MDPC-X?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap hast recht werden MDPC-Sleeves.
Mit Nils hab ich mich schon per Mail unterhalten und da hat er mich auch schon ausgiebig beraten ^^
Bin mir momentan nur nicht mehr sicher ob alle Kabel schwarz, rot oder grün werden sollen, tendiere aber zu rot.

Von den Yate Loons wurde mir aber auch schon abgeraten, anscheinend sind die in der Qualität ziemlich gesunken. Ich denk ich werd da bei den Xigmateks bleiben, die haben die schönsten Rotorblätter^^
Bei grünen Sleeves wirds aber ein Nanoxia werden, aber mal schaun wie ichs mir überleg.

Was meinst du mit Murderbox? Hab ich zwar schonmal irgendwo gehört, aber ka was das ist ^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Hier ein Link zur Murderbox: Klick

Das war meines Wissens der erste PC, der alle Kabel einzeln gesleeved hatte, daher kommt auch der Name "Murdermod", wenn man eben jedes Kabel einzeln sleeven will.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Hm ja sowas hab ich auch vor, nur eben vll mit ner anderen Farbe, dass entscheide ich aber erst morgen =D


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

@Soramac: Zu welchen Gelegenheiten tritt der Fehler auf? Musik, Spiele und wenn Spiele, welche Spiele? Hast schon verschiedene getestet? Wenn ja, welche im einzelnen? Mich würde interessieren, ob das Spiele waren, die das DirectSound-Interace implementieren oder die EAX-Schnittstelle.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Die Pin-Remover von Nils/MDPC-X sind hilfreich, aber nicht wirklich notwendig. Im Hardwareluxx gibts ein super How-To zum Thema Sleeving, das solltest du auf jeden Fall durchlesen.

Hier das Tutorial


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> @Soramac: Zu welchen Gelegenheiten tritt der Fehler auf? Musik, Spiele und wenn Spiele, welche Spiele? Hast schon verschiedene getestet? Wenn ja, welche im einzelnen? Mich würde interessieren, ob das Spiele waren, die das DirectSound-Interace implementieren oder die EAX-Schnittstelle.




Zurzeit nur in World of Warcraft, aber habe den ingame Ton aus und habe Musik und TS laufen oder teilweise nur TS. Andere Spiele noch nicht getestet, aber habe die onboard Soundkarte wieder deaktiviert im BIOS System und jetzt gehts komischerweise wieder, aber ich würde die Karte ja gerne deaktivieren, weil ich nur meine gekaufte nutzen will und sicher sein will, das ich auch nur die nutze und dann nicht irgendwelche Fehler dabei auftreten das beide aktiviert sind.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Ich werds auch erstmal ohne den Pin-Remover probieren, bei den 4Pin hab ichs schon so hingekriegt da wirds beim Rest auch gehn.
Fürcht mich nur davor die Kabel anzuzünden wenn ich den Schrumpfschlauch schrumpfe =D

Und mit der Farbe komm ich auch nicht weiter egal wie ichs dreh und wende^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

beim Schrumpfen musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Der Schlauch ist schneller klein, als dass das Kabel zu schmoren beginnt, außerdem kommt die Flamme garnicht ans Kabel, da auf einer Seite Sleeve ist, auf der anderen der Stecker (Schrumpfschlauch steckt man n bischen in den Stecker rein). 

Nur bei weißem Sleeve kann es kritisch werden, der wird schnell mal dunkel.


Wenn du alles rot beleuchten willst, würde ich auch roten Sleeve nehmen. 


Hast du schonmal über den MoRa2 nachgedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2009)

Also Schrumpfschlau schrumpft man normal auch nicht mit einer offenen Flamme sondern mit einer Heissluftpistole. Zur Not tut es wahrscheinlich auch ein etwas leistungsstaerkerer Foehn (nur aufpassen dass der nicht ueberhitzt und ploetzlich in Flammen aufgeht!).


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Nachgedacht ja, aber der kommt mich doch etwas teuer^^
Und den NexXxos Tripple-Radiator bring ich wenigstens in den Deckel vom Gehäuse rein, den Mora müsste ich innen ans Seitenteil montieren und das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. 
Das einzige was ich evtl noch machen könnte wäre ein Single an die Rückseite oder einen Dual in den Boden. Aber ich denke der Tripple sollte vollkommen ausreichen.




Ogil schrieb:


> Also Schrumpfschlau schrumpft man normal auch nicht mit einer offenen Flamme sondern mit einer Heissluftpistole. Zur Not tut es wahrscheinlich auch ein etwas leistungsstaerkerer Foehn (nur aufpassen dass der nicht ueberhitzt und ploetzlich in Flammen aufgeht!).


Die Vorstellung bringt mich schon zum lachen. Ich steck den Föhn ins PC Gehäuse dann fängt er feuer und das ganze Gehäuse wird zu einem Plastikklumpen^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Du willst nicht ernsthaft *im* Gehäuse sleeven? Das würde ich bleiben lassen

Und wenn du einen Radi ins Gehäuse baust, solltest du die Lüfter so montieren, dass sie von außen Luft bekommen. Und dass du einen bestückten Mora ins Gehäuse bekommst, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Das zu einem 360er noch zusätzliche Radis notwendig sind (bei dir wirds nur CPU/GPU?) glaub ich nicht, der nexXxos oder auch der MagiCool reichen vollkommen aus.

Der MoRa bringt eigentlich auch nicht wirklich was. Der würde wohl erst Sinn machen, wenn du eine richtig dicke Grafikkarte (oder 2), einen hoch übertakteten Quad, Mosfets, Spawas, Chipsatz, Ram, Netzteil und evtl. HDD kühlen willst.


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2009)

Naja - erstens schrumpfst Du den Schlauch ja wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn er im Gehaeuse ist - denn da wirst Du ja auch nicht mit offener Flamme rumwurscheln wollen.

Und zweitens ist das garnicht so lustig. War letzte Woche erst in einem Hotel, frueh die Haare gefoehnt - und ploetzlich faengt das Ding an zu stinken und man sieht so bissl verschmortes Plaste. Ich hab nur schnell das Fenster aufgerissen und gehofft, dass der Rauchmelder nicht anschlaegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist es schon wieder ;/


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Du willst nicht ernsthaft *im* Gehäuse sleeven? Das würde ich bleiben lassen
> 
> Und wenn du einen Radi ins Gehäuse baust, solltest du die Lüfter so montieren, dass sie von außen Luft bekommen. Und dass du einen bestückten Mora ins Gehäuse bekommst, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> ...



Naja die Schläuche werd ich ja fast im Gehäuse sleeven müssen, geht ja erst wenn sie fest montiert sind.

Den Radiator hätte ich jetzt in den Deckel vom Gehäuse montiert und darunter die Lüfter, die dann Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach draußen, druch den Radiator, blasen. Im Gehäuse hab ich ja eh so gut wie keine Wärme mehr und durch die 20cm Lüfter ist genügend Luft drin.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

2x Bluescreen schon

Wo kann ich denn mal die Temperatur von der Soundkarte messen?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Mach mal nen Bluescreendebug und poste das Ergebnis. Vielleicht kann man da näheres herleiten.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2009)

Wie macht man das ''Bluescreendebug'' ?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Mai 2009)

Rethelion so würde ich den Radi auch montieren. Die Schläuche kannst du aber außerhalb sleeven. WaKü zusammenbauen (außerhalb von PC, Schläuche sind schon in der richtigen Länge), sleeven, außeinanderbauen, in den PC einbauen, befüllen und fertig


----------



## Rethelion (21. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion so würde ich den Radi auch montieren. Die Schläuche kannst du aber außerhalb sleeven. WaKü zusammenbauen (außerhalb von PC, Schläuche sind schon in der richtigen Länge), sleeven, außeinanderbauen, in den PC einbauen, befüllen und fertig



Ich leg mich da jetzt noch nicht fest. Als erstes werde ich das Netzteil sleeven sobald es da ist, danach das Gehäuse lackieren und erst dann kommt die Wakü.
Und da muss ich auch erstmal schaun wie und wo ich was montiere^^


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2009)

hier wird es schön beschrieben:

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2009)

Ich krieg das nicht hin.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2009)

Wieso, an was scheitert es denn?


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2009)

An mir, ich bin zu müde. Ich mach das morgen nochmal, wenn ich ausgeschlafen und konzentrierte bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Mai 2009)

Rethelion ich würde dann aber unbedingt ein modulares Netzteil nehmen, besonders wenn du eh ein schickes Gehäuse haben willst. Das bringt nicht nur unglaubliche Vorteile beim Kabelmanagement, sondern auch beim sleeven.

Morgen sollte auch endlich mein Gehäuse mit Lüftern ankommen, bin mal gespannt Muss dann aber noch n Fenster reinbauen, aber da lass ich mir Zeit. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich es wieder sandstrahlen soll, wenn, dann aber nur was schlichtes, nicht so wie bei meinem anderen Gehäuse.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion ich würde dann aber unbedingt ein modulares Netzteil nehmen, besonders wenn du eh ein schickes Gehäuse haben willst. Das bringt nicht nur unglaubliche Vorteile beim Kabelmanagement, sondern auch beim sleeven.
> 
> Morgen sollte auch endlich mein Gehäuse mit Lüftern ankommen, bin mal gespannt Muss dann aber noch n Fenster reinbauen, aber da lass ich mir Zeit. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich es wieder sandstrahlen soll, wenn, dann aber nur was schlichtes, nicht so wie bei meinem anderen Gehäuse.



Hab ja schon eins mit Kabelmanagement von OCZ. Bin nur am überlegen ob ich evlt. das gegen ein Modu+ 525W eintausche, aber ich glaube das macht keinen grißen unterschied.
Morgen gehts erstmal ans lackieren, bzw versuche ich es zu lackieren^^


----------



## Asoriel (22. Mai 2009)

achso, warum willste dann ein Enermax? Das bringt dir doch nix


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> achso, warum willste dann ein Enermax? Das bringt dir doch nix



Effizienter und leiser, aber nur minimal. Ich spars mir lieber für was anderes auf^^
Was mich aber grad stört, das Großteil meines PCs ist jetzt schwarz/rot aber aufm Mainboard habe ich Gelbe und Orange Steckplätze -.-


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2009)

Na, dann muss was farblich passendes her, keine Frage. Look at this:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a380449.html

Und das beste daran ist, daß du auch gleich nen Grund mitgeliefert bekommst, dir nen neuen Prozzi zu kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Na, dann muss was farblich passendes her, keine Frage. Look at this:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a380449.html
> 
> ...




Niemals!!! ^^

Für AM3 ist das hier recht schön, aber das Geld wars mir dann doch nicht wert : MSI 790FX-GD70


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2009)

jop, jop...gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2009)

Wie viele RAMSlots hast du denn belegt Rethelion?


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wie viele RAMSlots hast du denn belegt Rethelion?



Momentan sind nur 2 Slots belegt(die beiden gelben), aber ich bereus schon wieder den Speicher gekauft zu haben.
Sind zwar klasse RAMs, aber jetzt wo der CPU-Kühler wegfällt könnte ich doch welche mim Heatpipe verbauen...


----------



## Asoriel (22. Mai 2009)

ist doch kein Ding, bau dir einfach n Heatspreader drauf. Die gibts zuhauf und du kannst sie auch auf nen neuen Ram mitnehmen.

Solltest du mit dem OCZ Reaper geliebäugelt haben: Der ist verdammt gut, aber vergleichsweiße wenig Boards laufen ohne Probleme damit. Er ging ohne Probleme auf mein Rampage Formula und lief dort auch bis ~1250Mhz was wirklich ordentlich ist, aber find erstmal ein Board, dass damit funktioniert. Daher würde ich eher von dem Speicher abraten. Kingston/GEiL/Corsair und wie sie alle heißen haben auch sehr sehr guten Ram, der aber deutlich kompatibler ist.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2009)

Rethelion schau mal bei Caseking oder so, es gibt RAMAufsätze, die die RAMSlots sozusagen neu einfärben.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Rethelion schau mal bei Caseking oder so, es gibt RAMAufsätze, die die RAMSlots sozusagen neu einfärben.



Naja nachrüsten werd ich den nicht, da verlier ich ja a) die Garantie und b) bringts mir auch nicht mehr.
Diese OCZ Reaper hatten halt schönere Timings, aber wurscht den Unterschied merk ich eh ned^^

@Falathrim: Muss ich mal suchen, kann mir aber nicht so vorstellen wie das gehen soll.


Edit: Falls es euch interessiert hier ist mein Worklog, das werd ich immer wieder aktualisieren^^
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/vorstel...erkuehlung.html


----------



## Asoriel (22. Mai 2009)

hab ich bei FF schon in die Schnellzugriffsleiste gezogen und schau jeden Tag vorbei

Die Heatspreader bringen durchaus was. Bei entsprechendem Airflow kannst du die Temperaturen und Latenzen senken, die Spannung und den Takt aber steigern, also ne feine Sache. Dazu kommt natürlich noch der Look. Wenn du es ganz exklusiv willst, kannst du dir nen Heatspreader kaufen und in deiner Wunschfarbe eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2009)

Ich gehs jetzt erstmal langsam an, hab eh schon ständig mein Budget erweitern müssen weil mir die ganze zeit was neues eingefallen ist^^
Morgen hol ich mir erstmal eine Dose Lack und teste mal ob ich das Gehäuse lackieren kann; wenn Nils heut noch die Sleeves losgeschickt hat dann kann ich da evtl auch schon morgen anfangen.
Ende nächster Woche kann ich dann auch die Wakü bestellen und wenn die eingebaut wird schau ich was ich noch erledigen kann.
Erfahrungsgemäß wird es eh ewig dauern bis ich mit der ganzen Konstruktion zufrieden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Mai 2009)

es wird noch viel ewiger dauern, bis du alles in Sleeve verpackt hast


----------



## Shefanix (22. Mai 2009)

Hat von euch jemand Ahnung von TV-Karten? Hätte da ein paar Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend an alle.

Ich habe eben dieses Link von einem Kollegen bekommen:
http://www.cray.com/products/CX1.aspx
Ein Supercomputer für Büro/Haus

Grundausstattung: (Quelle: Wikipedia)

* Prozessoren: bis zu acht Einheiten mit je bis zu zwei Intel-Xeon-(Multikern-)Prozessoren
* Arbeitsspeicher: bis zu 64 Gigabyte RAM (DDR2-800)
* Kommunikation: intern über integrierte Gigabit-Ethernet-Switches
* Betriebssystem: Redhat Linux oder Microsoft HPC Server 2008
* Maße: (Breite) 31 cm × (Höhe) 44,5 cm × (Tiefe) 90,4 cm
* Leistungsaufnahme: 1600 Watt

Kosten: Das Gerät kostet je nach Ausstattung zwischen 25.000 und 60.000 US-Dollar (2008)

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2009)

Nett! Warum? Überlegst du einen Kauf?


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nett! Warum? Überlegst du einen Kauf?



Ach was!  So etwas könnte ich mir nie leisten.  Ich würde nie 60'000 Dollar für einen PC ausgeben.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn du beruflich so einen Rechner brauchen würdest, oder eine Firma hättest die damit arbeitet würdest du es warscheinlich schon kaufen.


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

So einen Rechner brauchen doch nur nuklearforscher. Der hat einen grösseren Arbeitsspeicher als die Harddisk von meinem "alten" Laptop.


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2009)

So G35 Headset ist bestellt. Konnte es heute schon testen. Es ist einfach genial. 

Bewertung:

+ Sehr guter Sound in Spielen, besonders in Left 4 Dead, man hört einfach alles
+ Stimmveränderung  - sehr großer Spakfaktor aber nur auf kurze Zeit
+ gutes Headset, passt sehr gut, hüllt gut die Ohren ein und sitzt nicht schief oder wackelig auf dem Kopf
+ Gute Sprachqualität und Übergabe in Skype oder Teamspeak
+ G1-3 Tasten auch sehr gut, z.B. mal um iTunes oder Windows Media Player zuöffnen und die Stummschaltung dann leuchtet ein rotes LCD am Mikrofon
+ Gute Qualität und Verarbeitung

- Leider sehr teuer
- Musikwiedergabe ist nicht das Wahre, aber trotzdem hat es eine gute Soundqualität, gute Bässe.


Das Headset kann man jedem Logitech Fan und mit einem etwas größeren Geldbeutel empfehlen. Gute Kombination zur G15 (refresh) oder G19 Tastatur.


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vor, mir einen neuen Headset anzuschaffen.

Ich habe mir diese zwei ausgesucht: Speedlink Medusa  und Logitech g35

Mit Medusa hab ich Erfahrung, da ich es 1/2 Jahr benutzt habe, bevor es kaputt ging.  Ich war damit sehr zufrieden, doch vor einer Woche habe ich den G35 entdeckt.

Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Neuste Medusa das NX 5.1 Ich habe es  etwa seit ja gut 3 Monaten es lauft super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sound echt klasse.


----------



## Zaino (23. Mai 2009)

Huhu,
Also wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast würde ich das G35 nehmen guck mal auf der Seite davor,
Soramc hat damit wohl auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht und Pros und Kontras aufgezählt.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ein Medusa Speedlink 5.1 und bin völlig zufrieden. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich es schon habe, aber ein paar Jahre auf jedenfall und es funktioniert nach wie vor einwandfrei.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2009)

@ Medmius: Für "Nuklearforscher" ist der Rechner VIEL zu schlecht. Bei denen kommen ganz andere Computer zum Einsatz. Das sind dann wirklich Supercomputer die mehrere Millionen kosten.

http://www.top500.org/ Da findest du die 500 besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2009)

Glaub das ist der beste Computer den es gibt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Roadrunner


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2009)

Manchmal bringt mich Microsoft echt zur Verzweiflung. Seit 2 Stunden versuch ich SQL Server 2008 zu installieren und es geht einfach nicht. Sobald ich den Pfad ändere, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. Das kann es doch nicht sein. Ich schmeiß die Kiste gleich zum Fenster raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (23. Mai 2009)

huhu,


Ich suche ein Headset für einen Freund! 

es sollte 40 Euro kosten
-Nicht gegen die Ohren drücken!
-Es sollte ein gutes Mic haben!
-es sollte auch nach viele Stunden noch gut auf den Ohren liegen.
-er ist kein Brillen träger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


da freu ich mich schon auf die Lieben Buffis die sicher wie immer gute Hilfe leisten. !


EDIT:

hab hier mal par raus gesucht hat jemand Erfahrung? mit denen ? 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Heads...amp;l2=Headsets
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Heads...amp;l2=Headsets
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Heads...amp;l2=Headsets


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2009)

Sowas nennt Chip Gamer-PC ?

http://www.chip.de/news/Neuer-Aldi-PC-Game...y_36593475.html


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2009)

Ja, nicht wirklich was besonderes... Da würd ich eher den 700-750€ PC aus dem Sticky nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2009)

Tag, ich würde gerne wieder Vista als Betriebssystem nutzen. Da ich Windows 7 jetzt reichlich getestet habe und es ja nach 11 Monaten eh abläuft, brauch ich es nicht mehr umbedingt. Erst wenn ich es mir kaufe.

So, da ich ja Vista jetzt installieren möchte, dachte ich mir, kannste ja gleich formatieren. Da ich eh keine Programme oder großartiges drauf habe und der Rest sowie auf einer externen Festplatte habe sehe ich kein Problem noch die Festplatte mit zuformatieren. 

Jetzt meine Frage, wenn ich formatiert habe muss ich Vista installieren. Leg ich die einfach ins Laufwerk und starke den PC oder musste ich nicht noch was ändern davor, das das Laufwerk irgendwie beim hochfahren gestartet wird. Weiß jemand ob ich das machen muss und wenn ja wo genau mach ich das nochmal?

Meine zweite Frage, muss ich dann wieder Vista aktivieren?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2009)

Du musst entweder die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern, und zwar das bei "First Boot Device" dein DVD-Laufwerk hintersteht. Oder du hast ein Mainboard bei dem du am Anfang nur "F8" (?) drücken musst, und es dann für den Startvorgang einstellen kannst. Steht aber da wenn du startest.


Ja, Vista musst du wieder aktivieren. Glaube ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2009)

http://www.computerhilfen.de/tipps-windows...stallieren.php3


Kann ich das so wie bei Windows XP machen oder muss ich das wie bei Vista machen, weil ich das auch installieren möchte?


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2009)

Wie, was? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Was willst du installieren? Vista und XP? Und ja, Vista muss aktiviert werden. Und was ist aus dem Bluescreen-Debug geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2009)

Natürlich wie bei Vista wenn du Vista installieren willst ^^


----------



## Zaino (23. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> 
> Ich suche ein Headset für einen Freund!
> ...



Huhu,
Also über Creative Headset habe ich nur gutes gelesen und das hat auch gute bewertungen bei Alternate ich würde eher das 
nehmen.
Das Medusa hat eher durchwachsene Bewertungen ich hab damit zwar selber keine Erfahrungen mit,
aber ich denke mit dem Creative Headset ist dein Freund gut bedient.

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2009)

Das Creative hab ich auch. Ich bewerte mal:

+ Sitz gut am Kopf
+ Tut auch nach langer Zeit nicht weh
+ Gutes Mikro, das man abnehmen kann
+ Gute Soundqualität in Spielen

- Nicht so gute Bässe
- Nicht wirklich hohe Lautstärke
- Für Musik-Enthusiasten nicht so geiegnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2009)

Also, ich hab das Medusa 5.1 USB und bin auch hoch zufrieden. Hab das schon seit Jahren und ist immer noch einwandfrei.

Edit: @Soramac: Du hast ja nun das G35, oder? Das hat ja USB, wie ich gerade sah. Sprich das läuft mit einer eigenen Soundkarte. Ist das nicht ungünstig, wo du dir ja anscheinend ne neue Soundkarte kommen lassen hast?
Und was wurde eigentlich aus dem Bluescrenn-Debug?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Mai 2009)

Moin,

hab hier n kleines Problem und komm nicht weiter, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Folgendes: Ich hab nen neuen PC für nen Kumpel gebaut (E2220, HD4670, ASRock-Mainboard). Ich installiere also das OS, dann Treiber. Post läuft ohne Probleme durch, BIOS ist passend eingestellt. Nach dem Windowsladebalken bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, egal ob bei XP oder Vista, egal ob ATI-Treiber mit oder ohne CCC, ich hab schon Versionen von 7.x-9.5 getestet, bei allen das Selbe.
Abgesicherter Modus funktioniert. Der Monitor hat aber weiterhin Signal, er geht nicht aus oder in Standby.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich das beheben könnte? Bin echt ratlos...


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2009)

Hmm, also das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal, hab bloss keine Ahnung mehr was die Lösung war :/ 
Entweder hab ichs dadurch wegbekommen, die Batterie vom BIOS mal so 10 Sekunden rauszunehmen, oder dadurch mir ne neue Grafikkarte gekauft zu haben...


----------



## Asoriel (23. Mai 2009)

CMOS hab ich auch schon resettet, aber danke für den Vorschlag...vielleicht findet ja noch jemand was. Ich versuch mal den offiz. Powecolor-Treiber, nicht den ATI.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2009)

Hab gradmal testweise meinen alten Rechner angemacht. Er fährt ohne Probleme hoch. Tausch ich aber die 7900GS gegen die Radeon 9250 aus, so hab ich das selbe Problem wie du. Nach diesem Bildschirm mit dem Ladebalken ist Schluss. In den abgesicherten komm ich auch noch. Also sag ich jetzt mal die Grafikkarte ist schrott.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem mal bei einer Soundkarte. Es lag am Treiber und nicht an der Karte selber. Was ist denn genau alles verbaut? Irgendwelche Zusatzkarten? Hat das Mobo Onboard-Graka? Wenn ja, dann mal versuchen und die andere Graka rausnehmen. Auch sonstige Zusatzkarten, falls vorhanden, mal entfernt?

Der Fehler trat erst nach dem Treiberupdate bzw. dann auf, als du die Treiber aufgespielt hattest, oder?


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2009)

Hast das BIOS schon upgedatet? Hatte ich ja damals bei meinem aktuellen PC auch das Problem, BIOS Update hat geholfen.


----------



## whatelse (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

da ich in letzter Zeit gerade nichts zu tun habe, will ich mir irgendein neues Game kaufen. Ich bin grosser Fan der CoD-Reihe und will mir deshalb Call of Duty: World at war kaufen. Genug der Einleitung, läuft das auf meinem Laptop? Ich bin nicht gerade so der Held im herausfinden ob etwas auf meinem PC laufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Laptop:
HP HDX-18 1090 EZ
Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPu P8600 2.4 GHz
RAM: 4 GB64-Bit
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT

Tut mir leid, das ich das nicht selber weiss, ob es läuft, ich habe aber keine Lust das ich etwas kaufe, das ich danach nicht spielen kann...


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2009)

World at War war doch 5, oder ? Dann ja, ein Kumpel von mir spielt das auf einem Notebook mit einem C2D 2 GHz und einer 9600MGT.


----------



## painschkes (24. Mai 2009)

whatelse schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das ich das nicht selber weiss



_Dafür hast du uns & kannst hier fragen :-)

Ja , wie EspCap schon sagte , es läuft _


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2009)

Und jetzt ist ein Mensch 3 Millionen Euro reicher. Bei Schlag den Raab!

Glückwunsch von mir. Gut gekämpft.


Klos: Ich hab keine Ahnung, habe jetzt mein Rechner formatiert und Vista installiert. Also bis jetzt war noch garnichts.

Falls was erscheint, werde ich mich melden.

Das G35 hat einen USB Anschluss, ja das ist auch ein Nachteil, aber da kommt schon ein ordentlicher Sound aus den Boxen im Headset raus, von daher würde ich das nicht als Nachteil ankreiden. Für mich reichts und ich habe ja meine Z5500 Boxen um ordentlich Musik zu hören.


----------



## EspCap (24. Mai 2009)

Ja, war wieder ne spannende Folge, aber ich frag mich warum Pro7 im Sendeplan immer noch 0:15 als Ende angibt, langsam sollten sie wissen dass vor halb zwei da nichts fertig ist ^^


----------



## Asoriel (24. Mai 2009)

Klos richtig, das tritt erst auf, nachdem ich den Grafiktreiber installier.

Folgendes ist verbaut:
Intel E2220 2,4Ghz
ASRock 4CoreDual SATA2
2GB Kingston Valueram
Powercolor HD4670

Keine Zusatzkarten, nichts.


Gibts Alternativtreiber oder hat noch jemand ne Idee?

Edit: Windows fährt normal hoch, auf der G15 sieht man, dass (zumindest der Logitech-Treiber) ordnungsgemäß geladen wird. Bild bleibt aber schwarz.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> 
> Ich suche ein Headset für einen Freund!
> ...


Ich kann nur das Plantronics Audio .350 empfehlen, in den meisten Rezensionen vorm Creative und erst recht vor den anderen beiden Teilen da, super Sound, super Mic, super bequem


----------



## Mikroflame (24. Mai 2009)

Hm. Man konnte sich doch mal eine Vista CD auf der Microsoft Seite (für 4&#8364; glaube ich) Liefern lassen, welcher jedoch keinen CD Key besaß.w
Bin ich Blind,oder geht dies nichtmehr?

Ich wollte so langsam mein System neu aufsetzten,hatte aber leider auf diesen Lappy Vista schon Vorinstalliert mit einem Key auf der Rückseite..


----------



## Asoriel (24. Mai 2009)

Hab das Problem auf eine eigenartige Art und Weiße gelöst. Ich hab zu dem Monitor der dran hing einfach meinen noch dazugeschlossen, und schon gabs ein Bild. Treiber noch eingestellt und jetzt läufts


----------



## Shefanix (24. Mai 2009)

Dann lag es dadran das du den Monitor am falschen Anschluss hattest. Also an dem der Standartmäßig als 2. Monitor eingestellt ist.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab vergessen nach dem entstauben den CPU Lüfer wieder mit Strom zu versorgen -.- Ergo hat sich mein PC nach ca. 15 Minuten ohne Rückmeldung verabschiedet...

Gibt es sowas wie S.M.A.R.T für CPUs?


----------



## Ogil (25. Mai 2009)

Was willst Du denn machen? Checken ob noch Leben im Aschehaeufchen zu finden ist? Oder geht es Dir eher darum, solche Fehler zu vermeiden? Letzteres sollte ja eigentlich das Motherboard ueberwachen und z.B. abschalten, wenn der CPU-Luefter nicht dreht. Wenn die entsprechende Funktion natuerlich abgeschaltet ist (was sie zumindest in Default-Einstellung nie sein sollte) nutzt das auch nix...


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Mai 2009)

Ein halbes Jahr nichtmehr Defragmentiert..

Sind glatte 60% des Festplattenspeichers frei geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Mai 2009)

x3n0n mach doch einfach mal den PC an und schau was passiert. Wenn du nicht gerade den Boxed hast, sollte die CPU auch den passiven Betrieb überleben, vorrausgesetzt, du folterst den Rechner nicht mit Sachen wie Prime95.
Bei mir warnt mich mein PC, sobald die Lüfterdrehzahl unter 400rpm fällt, daher bin ich von sowas bewahrt, aber ich hab eh ein recht gut belüftetes Gehäuse und der Mugen dürfte auch passiv kühlen könnnen.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Mai 2009)

Nee nee, also der PC läuft gut und ich schätze auch dass das Motherboard seinen Dienst gut getan hat, da mein PC ja einfach ausgegangen ist und auch nachdem ich ihn daraufhin direkt wieder angeschaltet habe um den Fehler zu lokalisieren hat er abgeschaltet. Ich hab bisher keinen Fehler erhalten, wobei wenn die CPU Schaden genommen hätte, würde der PC gar nicht mehr laufen, oder?

Als ich den Lüfter wieder eingesteckt habe und angeschaltet habe, hat der auch direkt mit voller Leistung gepustet, von daher glaube ich nicht dass mein PC den passiv Betrieb lange überlebt. Und ja, ist der Boxed Lüfter.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, du kannst davon ausgehen, daß er nicht mehr laufen würde, wenn er einen Hitzeschaden davon getragen hätte. Etwas wie S.M.A.R.T. für CPU's gibt es nicht. Es gibt Stresstests, welche unter anderem die CPU testen, eben jene, welche man auch zum übertakten hernimmt. Aber wenn alles läuft, dann passt das auch.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2009)

gibt es eine einzigartige Nummer auf der CPU eingraviert, mit der sich eine CPU einer bestimmten Box zuordnen lässt?

mein einziger Kanidat zZ ist die FPO/BATCH No...aber ist die auch einzigartig?


----------



## Asoriel (25. Mai 2009)

das sollte normal gehen, aber warum magst du das wissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2009)

ES IST SCHEI?E WARM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ES IST SCHEI?E WARM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo meine CPU ist gerade kühler als die Umgebungstemperatur in meinem Zimmer...Oo


----------



## pampam (25. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jo meine CPU ist gerade kühler als die Umgebungstemperatur in meinem Zimmer...Oo



Wie denn das? Bei 25° Raumtemp war mein Cpu im Windows zwischen 25 und 33°, jetzt ist der schon bei 45°...
Es ist einfach ein paar Grad zu warm. 30° würden mir vollkommen reichen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ES IST SCHEI?E WARM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja... Und mein PC heizt mal wieder, da würde jeder Grill neidisch werden...


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh garnicht was ihr alle habt, also bei mir ist es im Moment schön kühl draußen, da bin ich froh das neben mir ne Heizung steht *g*


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass meine Grafikkarte der einzige Teil in meinem Computer ist, der nicht zu schmelzen droht. Obwohl ich die Seite offen habe und daneben ein Ventilator läuft.
Die Kühlung des Graka's ist echt genial.


----------



## Desdinova (26. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sahen die Temperaturen gegen 19:00 Uhr, beim HdRO spielen so aus:

Grafikkarte: 55°C unter Last; Lüfter auf 30% (die neue HD4770 von Powercolor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Mainboard: 55°C
Festplatte: 39°C
CPU: knappe *80°C* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Athlon X2 5600+ mit gutem Zalman Lüfter drauf)

Beim CPU werd ich heute mal den Lüfter reinigen und neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. Hatte schon einmal einen freeze während dem spielen und will das Ding auf seine alten Tage jetzt nicht mehr hochjagen.

Btw.: Der Tipp, zu der HD4770 zu greifen, war Gold wert. Das Ding bringt super Leistung (Fallout3, HdRO, etc. alles auf max.) und ist zudem sehr leise, sehr kühl und braucht kaum Strom. Fast schade, dass die in einem Jahr schon wieder ersetzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, grad gehts. Aber gestern war mein Rechner richtig laut gewesen. Dachte da startet irgendwie gleich nen Flugzeug ^^


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend.

Ich habe mir gestern Logitech G35 gekauft, und habe eine Frage zu den G-Tasten.
In vielen Seiten hab ich gelesen, dass man die G-Tasten benutzen kann, um Teamspeak zu öffnen.
Leider befindet sich unter den verfügbaren Anwendungen kein Teamspeak.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit, Teamspeak hinzuzufügen?


----------



## pampam (26. Mai 2009)

Mit welchem tool kann man die MB Temperatur auslesen?
Würde mich mal interessieren, was ich da so habe...


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2009)

Mit Everest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab gerade 48° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Wer es noch nicht weiss das vista SP2 ist da!!

http://www.chip.de/news/Ab-sofort-zum-Down...2_36645779.html


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2009)

_/Edit : Schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2009)

Bringt es sich das Service Pack 2 zudownloaden?

PS: painschecks du musst Endes Monat das Datum von der PC-Zusammenstellung updaten, falls neue Zusammenstellung da sind.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden fall Bring das was! mir ist System auf dem neusten stand immer sehr wichtig! (und das sollte jedem wichtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Kleiner tipp! über Chip würde ich es im Moment nicht herunterladen total überlastet!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2009)

Ja und was bringt das jetzt außer 700 Bugfixes


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> PS: painschecks du musst Endes Monat das Datum von der PC-Zusammenstellung updaten, falls neue Zusammenstellung da sind.



_Jojo , alles schon geplant :]_


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja und was bringt das jetzt außer 700 Bugfixes



Omfg ^^ Liess es doch einfach was es bring das meinst steht da auf der Internet seite Sonst lasse es halt. O.o


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2009)

Aha


----------



## pampam (27. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Probleme mit dem Catalyst 9.5?
Seit ich den installiert hab startet CoD United Offensive nichtmehr, CoD4 hat manchmal Bildfehler und kleine Ruckler und Guitar Hero 3 (v1.3) ist unabhängig von den einstellungen noch ne einzige Ruckelorgie...

edit: Hatte schonmal jemand so ein Problem mit Guitar Hero? 
Jetzt hab ich mal die "Reparieren-Funktion" im Setup benutzt und jetzt startet das Spiel nichtmal mehr...


----------



## Asoriel (27. Mai 2009)

ich hab den Treiber auf 2 PCs von mir (HD4870x2 und HD4830) und bei nem Bekannten (HD4670) und bei keinem von uns gibts Probleme.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute mal testweise meinen zweiten Monitor an meine GraKa angeklemmt. Soweit so gut, der Desktop erstreckt sich jetzt über beide Monitore . Mit dem CCC von Ati konnte ich auch alles fein einstellen.

Gibt es aber jetzt eine Möglichkeit, dass ich zwei verschiedene Desktopbilder auf den Monitoren habe? Im CCC konnte ich dazu keine Einstellmöglichkeit finden.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Mai 2009)

Wird der Hintergrund auf die 2 Bildschirme aufgeteilt? Oder ist der auf beiden komplett? Wenn der aufgeteilt wird kannst du die beiden ja einfach zusammenschnipseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Mai 2009)

Wie Shefanix sagte. Ansonsten ist mir keine Möglichkeit bekannt. Evtl. gibt es dafür Programme...


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Mai 2009)

Hm.
Was würdet ihr für einen Monitor empfehlen, welcher maximal 20" besitzt?

Ich habe mir derzeit folgenden Angeschaut und der Sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/benq+g2020.../incrpc/topprod

Fals der Link zerschossen wird, müsst ihr einfach  BENQ G2020HDA in die Suche eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

kann display fusion empfehlen (für die verschiedenen wallpaper)

http://www.binaryfortress.com/displayfusion/


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_Öhm..? _


----------



## x3n0n (28. Mai 2009)

Habe mir letztens den Monitor zugelegt:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a337048.html

War der billigste 20" mit DVI  und bin zufrieden bisher.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Mai 2009)

hihihihihi, ich ziehe gerade über meine DSL 3000er Leitung mit 550 kb/s Oo


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Mai 2009)

grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, hatte aber auch Phasen,wo ich mit meiner 2000er Leitung für 5 Minuten mit 700 gezogen habe. Dannach ist es aber sehr schnell in den Abgrund gefallen ;P

@Xenon
Sieht auch garnicht so übel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Nunja, hatte aber auch Phasen,wo ich mit meiner 2000er Leitung für 5 Minuten mit 700 gezogen habe. Dannach ist es aber sehr schnell in den Abgrund gefallen ;P



Naja, das ist die konsequente Dämpfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir haben eh nen Brief bekommen, dass bald in der Nähe nen neuer Knotenpunkt errichtet wird und bei uns DSL 16/32 Mbit ab Sommer verfügbar sein wird. Vielleicht ist ja schon ein Teil online gegangen...


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Mai 2009)

Lucker.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte hier bis vor kurzem 16k DSL,mir standen aber nur 2 k zur Verfügung.
Hatten dieses also direkt in 2k Umgewandelt.

Seit einiger Zeit können wir zwar schon volle 16k genießen, wollte aber erst etwas später umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_Boah he.. soo geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

naja:
- hässliche boxen
- das regal biegt sich durch
- und der fernseher ist zu klein


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Mai 2009)

- Der Schirm ist nicht entspiegelt
- ohne Bezeichnungen kann man über die Qualität nur spekulieren

sieht nicht übel aus, aber ein "Boah Geil" entlockt es mir auch nicht ^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_Naja :

-Geschmackssache 
-Mag sein , sieht trotzdem gut aus
-das ist ein 52"er.. 



Naja , wie auch immer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/Edit : Auch nicht schlecht : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## x3n0n (28. Mai 2009)

Das Regal biegt nicht durch, das kommt von der Kamera...


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja :
> 
> -Geschmackssache
> -Mag sein , sieht trotzdem gut aus
> ...



wesentlich schicker. gemütlicher ... hat stil.


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Mai 2009)

leider kann man nur beurteilen wie "hübsch" die Bilder sind.

interessieren würden mich die technischen Details, ich bin ja schließlich kein Innenaustatter ^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2009)

_ Klick mich! 

Viele schreibens dazu , kannst ja mal schaun ;-)_


----------



## Yaggoth (29. Mai 2009)

Verdammt... da haben manche aber etliche Tausender auf den Tisch gelegt. Nun werde ich doch neidisch *g*

andererseits scheinen manche einfach nur nen Großen Fernseher zu haben (im Gegensatz zu den High End teilen einfach... süß) oder sich um den Sound gar nicht zu kümmern.

Man bekommt ja schon die Krätze wenn da einer z.B. einen TV stehen hat der mehrere tausend €uronen frisst und dann ein 400€ Soundsystem nutzt -_-


----------



## sympathisant (29. Mai 2009)

und den sound analog überträgt ... oft genug gesehen ...


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2009)

_Nettes Teilchen :  Klick mich! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehs einfach nicht, ich hör da einfach normal Musik und auf einmal geht die Musik aus und nix, garnichts geht mehr. Kein Ton kommt, woran kann das denn liegen? ;(

Nach dem Neustart des Computers gehts wieder, aber das muss ich fast jede 30Minuten bis 1 Stunde tun.

Wenn ich trotzdem eine Musikdatei öffne und sie abspiele wird unter Sound - Wiedergabe bei Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi) am blauen Balken angezeigt, das Musik gespielt wird nur es kommt einfach nichts mehr aus den Boxen raus.


Hab grad son selbes Problem gefunden auf chip.de http://forum.chip.de/windows-vista/sound-e...eg-1087615.html


----------



## Zaino (29. Mai 2009)

Eventuell ein Wackelkontakt?
Der User auf Chip hat die gleich Soundkarte wie du, vielleicht mal Treiber neu installieren?


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn jetzt wieder der Sound weggeht, kommt XP wieder auf den Rechner. Langsam reichts irgendwie.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Mai 2009)

das muss nicht an Vista liegen. Hast du die Kabel überprüft? Du hast doch das Z-5500 - ggf. mal den optischen Ausgang versucht?


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2009)

Was meinst du mit optischen Ausgang? Wenn die Kabel nicht richtig drinn wären, dann würde es doch nach einem Neustart dann auch nicht funktonieren?


----------



## Asoriel (29. Mai 2009)

ja, das stimmt wohl. 

Ich mein den hier unten links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2009)

Was unten links? - glaub steh grad aufm Schlauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber anscheinend mag es jetzt länger funktonieren, da droht man mal den PC mit XP zu installieren und dann gehts wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (29. Mai 2009)

Drohung hift viel, wenn mein Pc mal nicht gehe drohe ich auch mit Schlägen und das Ding läuft wie ne 1.
Wie es sonst auch läuft.
Gefangen hat der Pc vor allem der neue noch nie was.


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2009)

Musste dir mal vorstellen, normal hält man im Freibad jemand übers Becken und droht (aus Spaß) ihn reinzuschmeißen und dann musste dich aufm Balkon vorstellen den Rechner in der Hand: Du weißt was da unten ist, ja Pflastersteine und wenn du jetzt nicht das machst was ich will, dann kannste die Steine mal persönlich kennen lernen!

Wenn man sich das bildlich vorstellt, schreist den Rechner da an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (29. Mai 2009)

Stells dir mal anders vor: Du siehst aus deinem Fenster und kannst deinen Nachbarn sehen, wie er seinen PC anschreit und ihn dann runter wirft xD


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du stehst an so einem Ding, machst son Schlitz auf, sieht dem Nachbar zu , wie er sein Rechner anschreit und runter wirft, dann guckt er kurz nach rechts. Sieht dich, du machst schnell zu. Dann beobachtest du ihn wie er wegläuft und dann hörste am Ende noch, wie er unten den Rechner noch zusammentritt ;p


Wie hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lX0hjo588U...feature=related
^^

und das könnte man echt wirklich mal machen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfG6bItda4...feature=related

So manche Drucker, da könntest echt.


EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjd732kSeHs...feature=related

Und so gehts mir, wenn mein Sound nicht geht.


Und Mac Laptops ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgR3cD4jh2M...feature=related

Vista halt.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0shpLV01KrI...feature=related


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Rechner aussem Fenster ist nicht so toll. Wissen ja einige hier das mein Vater das schon mit meinem gemacht hat. Der sah danach vielleicht lustig aus. xD


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Alter Falter? °_°

 Klick mich! 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Woah... das sieht mal wirklich Real aus. Schon heftig was mitlerweile möglich ist.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Joa , und das sogar noch ohne DX11 xD_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Hmmm... PS3 und DX11? Wusste garnicht das sowas geplant ist xD


----------



## pampam (30. Mai 2009)

Unterstützt X-Men origins überhaupt Dx 10? ich konnte bei mir noch keine möglichkeit finden, einen Spenziellen Modus auswählen.
Und Die Grafik in dem Spiel ist nicht in allen Level gleich gut, genauso wie bei den Charaktern. Logen (Wolverine) sieht wirklich gut aus, auch die Verletzungen (man sieht die Wunden ja bis auf das Skelett), aber der Rest ist eben Standard.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Ne Shefa , ich meinte das ist ja von der PS3 , stell dir das mal aufm PC mit DX11 vor meinte ich damt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Achso, jetzt hab ich verstanden was du meinst ^^ Bin wirklich mal gespannt was uns in Zukunft noch so alles erwartet.

Achja, hab mich dazu entschlossen mir doch keine PS3 zu kaufen, sondern Ende des Jahres ne neue Grafikkarte + Neues Mainboard + Win7 + neuer CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ach mist, neuen RAM brauch ich dann ja auch °_°


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich bleib erstmal beim TV & Xbox ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Mir ist nach längerem überlegen klar geworden das sich eine Konsole für mich nicht lohnt. War bei dir Wii auch so, am Anfang nur am suchten gewesen, danach knapp 10 Monate nur benutzt wenn Kumpels kamen. Jetzt hab ich sie verkauft. Denke das wird bei der PS3 nicht anders sein. Und die Spiele, die mich interessieren gibts meist auch für PC. Und außerdem ist für mich Grafik nicht das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarten die Ende das Jahres rauskommen werden doch bestimmt von meinem E8400 limitiert oder?


----------



## pampam (30. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand, was ich bei meinem neuen Gehäuse auf der rechten Seite machen könnte? Links ist schon ein Loch für das Window ausgeflext und vorne ist einfach nur die Front mit dem Lockblech, die von zwei 12er Lüftern beleuchtet wird. Das DVD Laufwerk wird durch einen Stealthmod versteckt. Innen wird schwarz lackiert. Nur für rechts und evt. für die Oberseite fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Mai 2009)

ja, werden sie. Wobei das nicht soo schlimm ist, wenn du die CPU ein bischen schneller laufen lässt, zB sollte 400x9 schon ordentlich was bringen.


Edit: pampam Stealthmod? Hast du dir eine zusätzliche Blende gekauft? Hatte ich auch vor, aber ich hab eine zu wenig...Ansonsten ist das Gehäuse super.

Auf die rechte Seite kannst ja was lackieren mit ner Schablone.


----------



## Zaino (30. Mai 2009)

Naja ich finde die Wii ist auch nichts für jemanden der viel alleine zockt, ich find das auch affig da alleine vor dem Bildschirm rumzuhampeln.
Die Wii ist ganz lustig, wenn man so mit Freunden zockt.
Die Xbox und die Ps3 sind mehr für Leute die auch mal alleine zocken und ab und zu mal coop per splitscreen.
Ok für die xbox gibts guitar hero und so aber das mal ausgeschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm, wenn ich die CPU schneller laufen lassen will brauch ich trotzdem ein neues Mainboard. Dazu dann einen besseren Kühler und nen anderes Gehäuse wegen Airflow. Mein Mainboard scheisst ja schon bei 350x9 ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke aber ich werde mir dann mal nen Phenom II kaufen oder nen i7. Jenachdem was mein Geldbeutel an Weihnachten sagt.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Naja , ich brauch einfach den Rest von der PS3 nicht , ich will damit nur zocken.. 
BluRay Player kann ich mir auch so besorgen usw.. 

Ich freu mich aufjeden Fall schon drauf..
Vllt wird´s ende des Jahres nochmal ein PC , wenn ich ihn vermisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übers Netbook brauch ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr machen , da wir es zum neuen Internet von Vodafone kostenlos bekommen , dazu dann noch kostenlos den UMTS Stick und wir bezahlen für DSL/Telefon Flat + UMTS genauso viel wie jetzt nur für die DSL&Telefon Flat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Shefa : Ja , wird bestimmt limitiert . aber n schöner 955er mit AM3 Board & RAM und dazu die neue Karte? *sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Ja, so in etwa dachte ich mir das. Dann könnte ich endlich alles Spielen ohne Rücksicht auf Grafiksettings nehmen zu müssen. Einfach alles nach rechts schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Praktisch das du jetzt so ein Netbook bekommst. Ich finde die aber viel zu klein. Ich brauch ja sowas zum zocken und dann wär ein richtiges Notebook eher was für mich.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Naja , ich will hier ja noch aktiv (Sticky´s unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bleiben & überall dann im Net rumzusurfen und immernoch den gleichen Preis zu zahlen , was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Ach, da gibts vieles was ich noch haben wollte. Aber das alles aufzuzählen würde ewig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will ja immernoch den hier haben: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2VHn_5KucPl...23&agid=367 , aber irgendwie kommt der nicht an. Das Teil wird einfach nicht lieferbar :/


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Warum du dann bestellen dort , junger Padawan?

Hier suchen Shop du , da lieferbar er vllt ist? 

 Mich klicken du tun! 

_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2009)

Stimmt eigentlich, bloss weiss ich ja nicht ob die Shops gut sind *g* Kann man Acom PC empfehlen? 

Und wieso ist HVW da nicht inner Liste? °_°


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Mix Computer zB. zu empfehlen.. ;-)_


----------



## Wagga (30. Mai 2009)

Ich kaufe bei Alternate oder Amazon bei beiden habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Von was ich dringends abrate ist, Ebay, auch wenn man bei Händler kauft, Finger weg.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2009)

Asoriel: Falls du mal Gelegenheit hast, hör mal Celdweller - Tragedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach geil, auf meine Boxen grad.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Wird dann wohl doch nicht der LED TV *trauer*

Sind leider zum zocken völlig ungeeignet hab ich grad erfahren..naja mal schauen welcher es dann wird irgendwie hatte ich mich so mit dem Desing angefreundet -_-_


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2009)

;(


----------



## Asoriel (30. Mai 2009)

hört sich nichtmal schlecht an, hab aber hier nur mein Headset zur Hand. Vielleicht kauf ich es bei iTunes für nen Euro und hörs mir mal mit ordentlichem Sound an.

Ich bin immer noch vom neuen Prodigy-Album Invaders must die begeistert. Könnte ich den lieben langen Tag hören. Besonders gefällt mir "Run with the wolves", liegt wohl am tollen Drummer (Dave Grohl, der hat bei Nirvana gespielt und ich hab ihn schon live gehört


----------



## Mikroflame (30. Mai 2009)

Hm,was hällt ihr davon?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hyundai_n200wa

Ahja.Fals der Link zersplittert wird, einfach  HYUNDAI N200Wa auf notebooksbilliger.de eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ;(



_Naja , vllt dann der.. 

 Klick mich! 

Mir gefällt der LED TV optisch besser..aber naja..ist halt nicht zum zocken geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Menno... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




/Edit : Ich mein , schlecht sieht der ja auch nicht aus.. :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## EspCap (30. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm,was hällt ihr davon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hunday stellt TFTs her? Interesannt ^^
Von den Werten her sieht er ganz ok aus, finde ich aber ein bisschen zu teuer dafuer. Ich wuerde eher den Samsung Syncmaster 2043 BW oder den BENQ G2020HDA, der BENQ hat in etwa die gleichen Werte (50 cd/m2 weniger) aber ist deutlich billiger, der Samsung hat einen deutlich besseres Kontrast aber ist eben auch etwas teuerer.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hört sich nichtmal schlecht an, hab aber hier nur mein Headset zur Hand. Vielleicht kauf ich es bei iTunes für nen Euro und hörs mir mal mit ordentlichem Sound an.




Würd ich gerne zuhören ;(

Aber mit meinen Z5500 hört sich das auch einfach genial an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Mai 2009)

naja, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass bei dir der Bass mehr drückt, aber das haben wir ja schonmal besprochen. Das Soundsystem ist eben nicht für Partys oder dicke Bässe, sondern für präzisen Klang.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Mal schauen , vllt find ich noch was.. oder vllt doch der Sony? Ach mensch - kompliziert sowas xD_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Mai 2009)

Dieses oder dieses? Bin unentschlossen welches von beiden ich nehmen soll. Kann sie beide für ca. 130 Euro bestellen.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

ich selbst würde weder noch kaufen, aber wenn, dann das A+ El Diablo Advance. Wenn, dann eher ein Antec 900/1200, wenn du es schlicht magst ein P193. Wenns ein bischen mehr sein darf, dann das Silverstone TJ07/TJ09, welche bei Wasserkühlern sehr beliebt sind.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Wenns unbedingt eines der beiden sein soll dann das CM Storm - sonst Antec Nine Hundred Two o.ä_


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

nachdem ich beide nochmal ein wenig genauer angeschaut habe, gefällt mir das Storm auch besser. Das A+ hab ich mal auf einem Buffed-Mag gesehen und habs mir daraufhin im Internet angeschaut. Optisch vielleicht nicht gerade ein Leckerbissen, aber das Kühlsystem fand ich toll. Bei genauerem Hinsehen gefällt mir aber das Storm (innerlich und äußerlich) doch deutlich besser.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Mai 2009)

Also die Antec´s gefallen mir nicht so und die von Silverstone sind mir zu teuer. Was haltet ihr den vom HAF 932 / 922?


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Dann eher das 932er.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

dem stimme ich zu, auch wenn rot nicht unbedingt meine Wunschfarbe wäre


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

aber mit Wakü dann oder? ;p


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Mai 2009)

Ne ohne Wakü, vlt. später.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Mai 2009)

Das HAF 932 kann ich dir nur empfehlen, bei dem Gehäuse passt alles:
Leise Lüfter die auch noch viel Luft fördern, gute Verarbeitung und relativ leicht.

Und eine Wasserkühlung passt dort auch locker rein.


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich wollte fragen ob der 450€ PC für RoM und Anno 1404 ausreicht!
Und kann man diese Schrottkiste vielleicht noch aufrüsten zum 450€ PC?

http://www.sysprofile.de/id101578


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

bau doch neue CPU, Ram und Grafikkarte rein, dann ist die Kiste doch wieder fit. Dazu sollte man sich aber erst noch das Mainboard etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Die CPU sollte im übrigen locker 300Mhz FSB mitmachen, wodurch nochmal einiges an Mehrleistung möglich wäre.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Mai 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das HAF 932 kann ich dir nur empfehlen, bei dem Gehäuse passt alles:
> Leise Lüfter die auch noch viel Luft fördern, gute Verarbeitung und relativ leicht.
> 
> Und eine Wasserkühlung passt dort auch locker rein.


Hast du das?
Wenn ja, sind an den Lüftern schon Geschwindigkeitsregler dran?


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Kann man denn das Board noch benutzen?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

mach dir darüber keine Gedanken, das kannst du ganz einfach selbst regeln (zumindest auf 5, 7 und 12V), ansonsten gibts Adapter und Pottis schon für ein paar Euro, also wäre das für mich eher nicht relevant.

Siehe hier:

Adapter 12V => 7V: Klick

Zalman Potentiometer: Klick


Ob man den 12V => 7V-Adapter wirklich braucht sei dahingestellt, sowas ist auch sehr schnell (und kostenlos) selbst gebaut bzw. gesteckt.


Edit:

Max, wenn das dein Board ist, dann kannst du es weiterverwenden, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt das beste ist: Klick

Da würde ich dir folgendes Upgrade für den kleinen Geldbeutel empfehlen:

4GB Kit A-DATA DDR2 800 
Intel E8400
Powercolor HD4770

Gesammtkosten: 270&#8364;

Ich würde aber lieber ein Upgrade mit Mainboard, Ram, Grafik und CPU auf AM2+ (Phenom II 940) oder gar AM3 (Phenom II 955) empfehlen.


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

OK Danke!


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

hab nochmal n bischen was editiert, nicht überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Board aus einem fertig Rechner ist, könntst du das Problem haben das es nur mit dieser Cpu läuft.

@Asoriel: Ich hätte schon gerne eine Stufenlose reglung für die ich nicht noch zusätzliche Teile brauche. Für die 4.99 könnte ich mir dann nämlich schon neue Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Bei FertigPCs war zu mindestes damals Medion das man nicht mal XP auf einem ME rechner installieren konnte wegen OSlock (wie Simlock beim Handy). 
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Denkt ihr ich kann die Festplatte aus meinem Medionrechner weiterbenutzten, ohne neu zu formatieren, wenn ich ein neues MB/ CPU einbau?


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich würde aber lieber ein Upgrade mit Mainboard, Ram, Grafik und CPU auf AM2+ (Phenom II 940) oder gar AM3 (Phenom II 955) empfehlen.



Das würde dann kosten?


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Denkt ihr ich kann die Festplatte aus meinem Medionrechner weiterbenutzten, ohne neu zu formatieren, wenn ich ein neues MB/ CPU einbau?


Logisch du musst nur die Treiber deinstallieren und die neuen nutzen.
Es wird aber empfohlen, wenigstens die Windowsparition zu erneuern.

Wenn du schon einzelne Paritionen hast, ist es kein Problem ansonsten erstelle die vorher und dann machst du nur die Windowsparition platt und hast noch deine wichtigen Daten noch danach.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

Das würde dann ~340€ kosten mit dem X4 940, die AM3-Konfiguration wäre nochmal deutlich teurer.

Hier mal das Beispiel: Klick

Damit bist du wirklich für die Zukunft gewappnet. 4GB Ram, X4 940, HD4770 und ein passendes Mainboard.


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Nee, ich glaube ich kaufe mir dann einen neuen PC!


----------



## RaDon27 (31. Mai 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Denkt ihr ich kann die Festplatte aus meinem Medionrechner weiterbenutzten, ohne neu zu formatieren, wenn ich ein neues MB/ CPU einbau?



Jain, bei mir hats schonma geklappt, bei nem Kumpel net. Is ne Glücksache. Kannsts halt ma, so wie Wagga es vorgeschlagen hat, probieren. Sollte es net gehn, kannste auch einfach ne repairinstallation drüberlaufen lassen (solltest du noch wichtige Daten auf der Partition haben). Ich persönlich würds aber mit ner Neuinstallation probieren. Dein System wird dann auchn bissel flotter sein.


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Dann gucke im Sticky nach, da wird dir geholfen.
Preisklasse auswählen in den Warenkorb 1-2 Tage warten und viel Spaß damit :-)


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Danke Wagga!

Ich war vor einem Jahr mal sehr aktiv hier!
Vielleich komme ich jetzt mal wieder öfter online


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ihr seit ca. 6 Monaten sehr aktiv *g*.
Bald habe ich die 2500 voll *g*
Aber ich bin meist nur hier zu finden aber meist nur abends unter der Woche und am We.
Mit dem 750 Euro PC kannst du alle MMOGs wirklich auf High spielen.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Ich bin auch erst seid ich das Forum hier entdeckt hab sehr aktiv , vorher hab ich nur mitgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

mir gehts nicht anders. Ab und an mal ein Kommentar zu irgendwas, aber erst mit "unserem" geliebten PC-Technik gings dann los. Mittlerweile kann man das ja schon fast Online-Freundeskreis nennen


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

PC-Technik rockt *g* beste Forum, die anderen sind mir im Grunde wurst.
Das beste ist man kann helfen bekommt Hilfe und kann noch sein Wissen verbreiten oder sein Wissen noch ausweiten und das in einem Forum genial.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2009)

Wirklich geil, sind wir hier alle nur am Schreiben weil es den Bereich gibt? Im WoW oder ähnlichen Unterforen schreibe ich aufgrund der viele Flamer etc. nicht. Hier ists richtig gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

Richtig, ware ganze Zeit nur im WoW Forum, aber als ich das hier entdeckt habe, bin ich mehr hier als im WoW Forum und mein PC Wissen hat sich erheblich erhöht.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Sora , Datum in der Sig ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Könnte man das beste BuffedForum des Jahres wählen würde ich ganz klar für PC-Technik abstimmen.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2009)

Wir hätten hier den Titel für das freundlichste und hilfsbereiteste Unterforum verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich weiss, Eigenlob stinkt)


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Moin moin ;=)

Ich frage mal für einen guten Kumpel, welcher sich bald ein neues Notebook kaufen will.

Da er den Laptop relativ oft mitnehmen muss/will kommt kein Desktop PC für ihn in Frage.

Da er an diesen Orten jedoch immer Stromversorgung besitzt,ist ihm die Akkulaufzeit relativ egal.

Ihm stehen 800-900&#8364; zur Verfügung und wollte die meisten neuen (oder bald rauskommenden ) 
Spiele damit spielen.
Darunter : 
Aion | Diablo 3 | Drakensang | Dawn of War 2 | CSS mit sehr guter FPS usw.

Die Displaygröße sollte mindestens 15,4 Zoll betragen. Nach oben hat er keine Grenzen gesetzt.Es sollte aber Vorzugsweise noch
Notebooktaschen in dieser Größe geben ;=)


Sollte erdie Auswahl zwischen ~1-4% mehr Leistung ,oder mit 64Bit Betriebssystem,würde er dieses mit dem Betriebssystem nehmen,da er es sonst noch selbst Kaufen müsste.

So,mehr hat er mir glaub ich nicht gesagt.
Was würdet ihr ihm empfehlen? Würde ich mich besser damit auskennen,würde ich ihm ja was vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über mir :

Ich glaube,dass Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sora , Datum in der Sig ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gesagt, getan.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_ Der vllt? 

_


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Das war auf die Schnelle das beste was ich in der Preisklasse fand:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hyrican+m680tu+not01311
Aber ich gucke nochmals nach.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...ellite+p300+20w


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht,danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgender : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409509.html sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Die Kosten liegen 40&#8364; Höher,dafür jedoch 180GB mehr Speicher und statt Core 2 Duo T8400 2x 2.26GHz besitzt er einen  Core 2 Duo T9400 2x 2.53GHz. 
Hm mal sehen,dann hat er schonmal 2 interessante Notebooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Notebooksbilliger links werden zerschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich aber den Link entnehmen konnte,handelt es sich um diesen hier :  Hyrican M680TU NOT01311 ,richtig?

Dieser scheint auch nicht schlecht. Besonders die Grafikkarte wirkt ziemlich gut für ein Notebook. Auch ist Vista 64Bit bereits installiert. Mal sehen,ob ich ihn zu den 60&#8364; Aufpreis überreden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2:

Hm, 100&#8364; Aufpreis wären im eigendlich schon zu viel. Außerdem wollte er Ausdrücklich 64 Bit,wenn schon ein Vorinstalliert ist (Auch für die Zukunft. Zudem hat er nur Schlechte erfahrungen mit Toshiba machen müssen. Die besserung finde ich ansich auch zu marginal,als dass ich ihn Überzeugen könnte. (er ist ehrlich gesagt manchmal etwas stur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Ich gab ein bis 900, weil ich dachte das dies die maximal Preisobergrenze wäre.
Das von dir gepostete Notebook kannste auch nehmen.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Hm.

Ist der Unterschied eigendlich stark bemerkbar,zwischen einer 9800GTS und einer 9650GT?

Wenn ja,dann bekommt er die 60&#8364; mehr schon hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Die 9800GTS ist sicherlich schneller , muss er halt wissen - wenn es für ihn machbar ist dann sollte er den nehmen ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

Dafür aber nur: 2x 2,0 GHz


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Hm. Laut Google scheint die 9800GTS für mindestens alle Spiele in den nächsten einandhalb Jahren sicher zu sein. Die unterschiede zueinander sollen sogar bis zu 50-70% betragen.

Die erste Information glaube ich noch. Die zweite finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas übertrieben. Aber die 60&#8364; mehr wird er schon auftreiben können. Denke der erste Laptop von Wagga wär was für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir eben mal ein paar Benchmarks angeschaut und da war die 800 schon besser


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Man müsste beide Karten vergleichen um genaue angaben geben zu können.
Aber die 9800er ist die bessere bzw. die Leistungsstärkere.
Die 2 Zahl ist ausschlaggebend, um so höher diese um so besser ist die Karte.
Eine Gs ist schlechter als eine GT, deswegen muss man nochmals dies prüfen.
GS->GT->GTX
Dafür sind wir doch da oder nicht?
Das freundlichste beste Forum von buffed.


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das PC - Technik Forum hier echt cool!
Auch wenn ich nicht der Hard Core Rollenspieler bin, spiele eigentlich öfter andere Genres ^^


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Ich zocke aktuell nur WoW, für mehr habe ich gar keine Zeit aktuell.
Außerdem machts mir noch Spaß und warum dann wechseln.
ach du heilige:


> PC - Technik
> ( 2396 Beiträge / *97%* der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

@Wagga 

Tatsache,dachte erst,es war eine 9800 GTS.

Nunja,bin mich dann nochmal umschauen.

Aber Max,du triffst es voll ins schwarze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Naja , bei mir nicht ganz soviel : 

PC - Technik
( 2544 Beiträge / 73% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


@ Mikro :  Klick mich! 

Immernoch der von oben , ich find ihn garnicht schlecht.. ;-)_


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Forenspiele 
( 238 Beiträge / 36% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds 

Bin ich jetzt nen Aussenseiter ?;( ^^


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Nö , solange du uns weiterempfiehlst und immer wieder reinschaust ;-)_


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Das Sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte vor ~1 Monat eine ziemlich aktive Phase in den Forenspielen.

Btw :

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen deinem, meinen geposteten und den mit der 9800 GS. Ich schaue mich mal etwas in den Erfahrungsberichten und den Benchmarktests um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_GS ist nicht so das wahre , lieber 9600GT , 9650GT oder 9800GTS , was du halt so findest.. ;-)_


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Hm ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl finde ich noch eine 9800GTS in diesem Preisbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten muss ich ihn mal fragen,ob er bereit ist,den 40&#8364; Aufpreis für mehr Festplattenspeicher und einem besseren CPU zu zahlen,oder ob er einfach nicht mehr ausgeben kann.

Btw.
Jetzt ist es auch bei mir Verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Afk,essen ^^


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

was ist denn mit einer gtx 260?
Wie viel ist die besser?
Gibts die überhaupt in Laptops (noch nie gesehen)


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Mein Notebook hat ne 9600MGT, der hält hoffentlich für WoW noch 2 Jahre.
Mehr erwarte ich gar nicht.
Sollte mind. 30 FPS packen.
Das ist bis jetzt noch gegeben, wies in 1-2 Jahren ist, ka.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Max schrieb:


> was ist denn mit einer gtx 260?
> Wie viel ist die besser?
> Gibts die überhaupt in Laptops (noch nie gesehen)


Gesehen habe ich es schon,jedoch nur bei One. (Wobei meine Bekannten eigendlich nur gute Erfahrungen dort gemacht haben.)

Dort gibt es sogar 280m GTX bei den Laptops. Ist aber ziemlich teuer.

http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebooks-one-g...-c-213_216.html

ab 1299&#8364; gehen die 260GTX los. Die letzten drei sind 280

btw.re xD


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Sind wirklich günstig ^^
Aber bei Desktop PC immer die 260 statt die 9800


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Das teil ist verdammt teuer aber dafür auch total derb für ein Notebook.
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3321


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Aber wie machen die das?
Muss ganz schön eng sein


----------



## Wagga (31. Mai 2009)

Die bekommen anscheinend von den Hardwarelieferanten Sonderkonditionen und können dadurch sehr günstig die Sachen weiterverkaufen.
Habe aber über one schon vieles gehört in  Foren, von gut bis schlecht bis grauenhaft war alles dabei.
Deswegen bin ich skeptisch.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Bei 4 Kilo gewicht ist es gewiss sehr Eng. 

Aber da es ja eine 280m GTX ist,ist sie wohl etwas kleiner als die Normale.

So nen Lappy hätte ich aufjedenfall gerne zum Geburtstag xD

edit.

@Wagga
Mein Cousin hat vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren ein One Notebook für 900&#8364; Gekauft.
Damit kann er,obwohl er nur eine 8600GT darin besitzt, Far Cry 2 , GTA IV und konsorten ohne weitere Probleme flüssig auf maximalen Details zocken.

Ab und an komm ich mir vor,als ob es bei ihm garnicht stottern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also er ist sehr positiv von One überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

One hat doch auch Belinea übernommen, oder?


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

kA, hab mal nen Laptop zusammengestellt, irgendwie mit i7, 2x 280 und 32GB RAM


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

wtf?

Das ist doch kein Laptop mehr. Der muss ja mehr Wiegen als nen PC ^^


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Und was hat es gekostet?


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß es nicht, hab halt überall das meiste ausgewählt. Da waren auch glaub 4 Festplatte drinn, aber war halt nen Laptop, glaub so um die 20.000 Euro, find aber die Seite nicht mehr.


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

^^ 20.000 sind ja nicht viel


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Mai 2009)

weiß eventuell jmd wo ich ein Verlängerungskabel für CPU-8-pin-Strom bekommen kann?

je kürzer, desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (31. Mai 2009)

Hm ich würde zum nächsten Elektrofachhandel gehen.
Aber bei deinem Kriterium solltest du evt. daran denken, nur passende Stecker und Kabel zu kaufen, um das ganze selbst zusammen zu löten.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

Soramac den Core i7 gibt es noch nicht als mobile Version. Da wollte dir der Versand Mist andrehen Geschweige denn hättest du den Ram oder die HDDs untergebracht.

Zum Thema extreme mobile GPUs: Es gibt sogar die HD4870x2 als mobile-Variante (im ASUS W90VP zu finden)


Edit: Einen 8Pin CPU-Stecker brauchst eigentlich nur bei einem Extreme-Quad. Hast du nicht den Q6600? Der sollte auch lässig mit einem 4Pin laufen. Sowas sollte dir aber helfen: Klick


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Mai 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Hm ich würde zum nächsten Elektrofachhandel gehen.
> Aber bei deinem Kriterium solltest du evt. daran denken, nur passende Stecker und Kabel zu kaufen, um das ganze selbst zusammen zu löten.



ich hasse löten -.-

Aber ich hab mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass man den Kram auch bei Pollin oder Conrad für 3-4€ bekommt, mit ner Länge von 20 cm...


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

hab dir oben nochmal nen Link reineditiert, hier nochmal:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Kabel/...0-cm::6613.html


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab dir oben nochmal nen Link reineditiert, hier nochmal:
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Kabel/...0-cm::6613.html



jo genau das gibts auch noch als 20 cm-Version.

Aber das ist nicht das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie bekomme ich das Kabel/Einzelteile zu mir nach hause OHNE dass ich den 3fachen Wert als Versand/Fahrtkosten oben drauf legen muss -.-


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

anrufen und freundlich fragen, ob sie es als Brief versenden und nicht als Packet.

Ich hab auch nicht schlecht über Alternate gestaunt. Folgende Situation: Ich hab diverse Sachen bestellt (Gehäuse, Kühler, Ram etc etc) und eben unter Anderem auch 12V auf 7V Lüfteradapter, da mein altes Mainboard die Lüfter nicht regeln kann. Da es 6 an der Zahl waren, war das Lager wohl leer gekauft, also haben sie mir die 6 Käbelchen (die keine 50g wiegen) extra hinterhergeschickt, und zwar in einem Schuhkarton großen Packet, komplett gefüllt mit Luftpolsterfolie


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

Echt?... kA, aber irgendwie war der Laptop übel, beste vom besten und dann gleich dreifach.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Mai 2009)

mhm okay, ich nehm alles zurück, hab was richtig extremes gefunden: PCGH-Link


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, sowas war ds, aber richtig krank. mit 2x GTX 280 und 16 oder 32GB RAM.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mhm okay, ich nehm alles zurück, hab was richtig extremes gefunden: PCGH-Link



die einen kaufen sich nen Porsche oder nen Haus...die anderen ein Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2009)

Wird sicher verdammt teuer sein ich denke 3000-5000 Euro.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juni 2009)

oh ja, das Teil wird verdammt teuer sein.

Das schönste ist aber, dass man mit einem Porsche auch noch in 10 Jahren durch den Blitzer rasen kann, mit dem Laptop geht nach so einer Zeit aber nichtsmehr. Verkaufswert = Null.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Obwohl man hier sagen kann, desto älter das Auto ist, desto mehr Wert kann es haben z.B. ein Porsche.


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2009)

Aber der Porsche kostet auch etwas mehr als das Notebook.
Den Pc könnte man eigentlich im Ersten Jahr schon zu 50% abschreiben und im 2. Jahr die restlichen 50 %.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Etwas mehr, glaub einiges mehr ;p


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juni 2009)

Hm.
Gerade sind mir einige Laptops untergekommen,welche in meinen ,ich gebe zu ungeschultes, Auge nicht wirklich schlechter Wirken,als diese für 900&#8364;.

Ich Spreche von diesen hier

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a400301.html


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a411414.html

Die Festplatte ist genauso Groß ,wie bei den anderen, bei dem zweiten sogar Höher. 
Die Taktfrequenz der Prozessors sieht auch ähnlich aus,von den Modellen habe ich eigendlich kaum eine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle beide besitzten die Nvdia Geforce 9650m GT und haben Windows Vista Home Premium vorinstalliert.

Sind dieses nur wahre Schnäppchen, oder ist ergendwo stark gespart worden?


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Der erste ist garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## RaDon27 (1. Juni 2009)

Bei den zweien liegt der Unterschied bei den CPUs. Die sind zwar Taktmäßig so schnell wie die 7xxxer und 8xxxer, Cachemäßig und vom FSB her sind die aber lansgamer. Aber obs den Preisunerschied rechtfertigt? Schwer zu sagen :/
Die Unterschiede liegen da halt im Detail


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juni 2009)

Stimmt.

Darauf hatte ich garnicht geachtet. Nunja,aber ob dieses 200-300&#8364; Ausmacht?

btw.. 

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/review...r-system-i7-893

will mir es wer zu Weihnachten schenken ?xD


----------



## RaDon27 (1. Juni 2009)

Nein...^^


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juni 2009)

Schade xD

Hm,habe mich etwas umgeschaut und der Gateway P-7801u sieht eigendlich sehr gut aus.

Auf folgender Seite habe ich gelesen :  http://www.notebookcheck.com/Gateway-P-7801u.13267.0.html

Preisbericht soll  im 700&#8364; bereich liegen,soll jedoch in Deutschland kaum erhälltlich.

Meint ihr,es lohnt sich , ihn verschippern zu lassen ? Klingt ansich ja ganz ordentlich xD


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2009)

_Bin ja mal gespannt wie geil das aussehen wird ;-)

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Was holst du dir jetzt XBOX 360?

Dann ist Halo 3 ein muss. Amazon sogar sehr gute Bewertung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2009)

_Joa die sowieso , hab ich doch schon 20x gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , aber Halo ist net so meins :<

Meinte nur das es sicherlich geil aussehen wird , denn Crysis selber war ja schon ne Augenweide.. ;o
_


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juni 2009)

Notebooks

Grafikkartentest

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele...ig.13827.0.html


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409453.html
ASUS M50VN-AS153C (90NSDAA444412CAC151) 
899&#8364;


Welchen Laptop würdet ihr bevorzugen?
Hatte mir diese so ausgesucht. Nachdem was ich so gesehen hatte,soll die Ati HD4670 etwa 40% schneller als eine 9650gt bzw eine 9600GT sein. Kann mir dass wer bestätigen ?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409509.html
ASUS X57VN-AS126C
939&#8364;

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a400301.html
ASUS X57VN-AP090C
693&#8364;

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a411414.html
ASUS X5AVN-FP112C
699&#8364;

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+megabook+gx623+7343vhp
MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP
799&#8364;

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...lion+dv6+1160eg
HP Pavillion dv6-1160eg
769&#8364;

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/packard+be...9+backlight+lcd
Packard Bell LJ65 16:9 *Backlight-LCD*
799&#8364;


Habe mir diese ganzen Ausgesucht,welche wohl


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2009)

_Ich persönlich würde das erste nehmen , ganz klar.. aber was er nun nimmt bleibt ihm überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Juni 2009)

Hauptsache Leistung!

Ich bin grad mit nem HP Compaq nc6220 online.

2ghz Intel Centrino 
Intel GMS Grafikchip
512mb DDR-RAM

....also Hightech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin ja mal gespannt wie geil das aussehen wird ;-)
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> _



Hoffentlich legen sie das Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf die Konsolenversion und machen dann ne billige Portierung. Drecks Konsolen halten die ganze Entwicklung auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hoffentlich legen sie das Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf die Konsolenversion und machen dann ne billige Portierung. Drecks Konsolen halten die ganze Entwicklung auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zusätzlich dazu, dass mit einer besseren Grafik die Arbeit für Animatoren und Grafiker exponential steigt (trotz extrem leistungsfähiger Software) und viele Entwickler aus Kostengründen nach der CryEngine 2/3 überhaupt kein Interesse mehr an Entwicklung haben :/

das ist jedenfals der Tonus bei einer renomierten Grafikerfirma, die teilweise Grafikerdienste für Ubisoft und EA übernimmt, bei der ein guter Freund letztes Jahr angefangen hat.

Dazu gabs in der PC Games Hardware oder CT einen Bericht, der das gleiche AUssagt wie mein Freund.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Drivecity?


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hoffentlich legen sie das Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf die Konsolenversion und machen dann ne billige Portierung. Drecks Konsolen halten die ganze Entwicklung auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Du Konsolenfeind!!!!1111einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , recht hast du , aber ich meinte ja sowieso die PC Version , ich kann mir so Spiele auf Konsole garnicht richtig vorstellen -__-_


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

WoW als Konsolen Spiel wäre lustig ^^


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Alarmstufe Rot 3 auf XBOX360 einsein111elf1111111!!!!!


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

Was wird eigentlich im Hardware Bereich 2009 noch alles kommen?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juni 2009)

Ende '09 richtig dicke Grafikkarten (RV870/GT300), eventuell von Seiten Intels ein Shrink auf 32nm und mit etwas Glück sogar noch 8-Cores. Nicht zu vergessen der Core i5 und vermutlich noch einige AM3-CPUs. Wird auf jeden Fall noch sehr spannend.


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

Bestimmt teuer! Ich bewge mich eher 600€ PC Ebene :-)


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juni 2009)

Core i5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Die neuen Grafikkarten die kommen werden, gibts da auch etwas für den kleineren Geldbeutel so um die 200 Euro?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juni 2009)

wahrscheinlich wird zuerst das High-End Segment kommen, ein paar Wochen/Monate später dann die "beschnittenen" Versionen für besagten kleinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

Werden die denn noch vor dem Weihnachtsmann kommen ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juni 2009)

zu 99%iger Warscheinlichkeit ja. Sie würden sich so ein großes Geschäft nicht engehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bzw.

http://www.chip.de/news/Windows-7-Ab-Juni-...f_36660281.html

Gerade endeckt.
Wird man eigendlich auch ,sagen wir mal, Vista home Premium 32Bit auf Windows Home Premium mit 64 Bit umrüsten können?


Und noch ne Frage :

Wenn man sich in einem Monat Vista Home Premium einzeln kauft,liegt kein Coupon bei,oder?


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen soll!
Ich habe zur Zeit einen analogen 22" Belinea Bildschirm! 
Lohnt sich der Umstieg zu DVI?
Ich habe nur 150€ zur Verfügung, oder soll ich das besser in andere Hardware investieren?


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2009)

_Schickes Teilchen (wie ich finde) und Preis ist auch in Ordnung : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Max der Orc (1. Juni 2009)

Sieht echt gut aus!
Hab mir aber erst eins von Antec gekauft!


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich diesen etwas schicker finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag halt Gehäuse,welche auch etwas Geformt sind, also nicht einfach nen Kasten sind, und im dunkeln etwas Leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Wer stimmt mit mir Überrein,dass ich zuviele Smilies verwende ?^^


----------



## pampam (1. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stimme dir gerne zu^^
Bei dem Gehäuse finde ich es besser, wenn man selbst etwas daran macht. Damit man etwas eigenes hat und außerdem ist es immer schön, wenn man sagen kann: "Das hab ich gemacht".
Naja, jedem das seine. Ich finde es besser, wenn man es selbst gemacht hat, auch wenn man das am Ende an ein paar Schönheitsfehler sieht. Außerdem macht es Spaß, so etwas zu machen.


----------



## Wagga (2. Juni 2009)

Aber nicht jeder hat dieses handwerkliche Geschick, ich lass es weil ich weiß das es scheiße aussehen würde.


----------



## pampam (2. Juni 2009)

Muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich mache so etwas einfach gerne.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Juni 2009)

So ein Mist Caseking ist schon seit 2 Stunden offline....


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2009)

_Öhm , ich war jetzt ca. die letze halbe Stunde auf Caseking , und vorhin beim Updaten des Schnäppchen Threads auch , liegt wohl an dir _


----------



## Max der Orc (2. Juni 2009)

Ich komme auch rein ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Öhm , ich war jetzt ca. die letze halbe Stunde auf Caseking , und vorhin beim Updaten des Schnäppchen Threads auch , liegt wohl an dir _


Naja ich konnte mir auch die Übersichten angucken nur bei den Produkten kammen immer fehler.


Andere frage: Taugt das was?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a300835.html

EDIT: Ok hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juni 2009)

Naja, Rasurbo eben. Chinaböller. Ich würde lieber 20-30€ mehr in ein gescheites investieren.

Als Spar-Tipp kann ich dir aber ein super Netzteil empfehlen: Coolermaster 520, hat sogar 80PLUS-Zertifikat so wie es aussieht. Außerdem 3 12V-Rails mit genügend Ampere.


----------



## RaDon27 (2. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> zu 99%iger Warscheinlichkeit ja. Sie würden sich so ein großes Geschäft nicht engehen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, von 32 auf 64 bit (und anders rum) "aufrüsten" geht net. Du wirst wohl oder übel formatieren müssen. Wenn du des überhaupt gemeint hast^^ Solltest du ne Neuinstallation gemeint haben: Ja, du kannst den Key von ner 32 Bit Version für ne 64 Bit Version nutzen.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Nein, von 32 auf 64 bit (und anders rum) "aufrüsten" geht net. Du wirst wohl oder übel formatieren müssen. Wenn du des überhaupt gemeint hast^^ Solltest du ne Neuinstallation gemeint haben: Ja, du kannst den Key von ner 32 Bit Version für ne 64 Bit Version nutzen.




Danke.

Frage hat sich damit zwar erledigt, meinte aber eigendlich "Vista Home Premium 32 Bit " zu "Windows7 Home Premium 64 Bit". Hab die 7 vergessen ;(

Aber danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juni 2009)

So, mein Casemod am Rebel9 schreitet voran. Fenster ist fertig (Seite und Plexiglas fertig zugeschnitten und nachbearbeitet). Jetzt muss ich nurnoch den Innenraum lackieren und alles wieder zusammenbauen, dann ist der Rechner fertig. Bilder gibts dann natürlich auch

Kleine To-Do Liste:

-Neue Hardware verbauen (OC-Board (GA-EP45-DS4), OC-Ram (Kingston HyperX 4GB 1066Mhz), CPU-Kühler (Freezer Xtreme wegen Optik), 3x120mm Lüfter blau beleuchtet)

-Rebel9 kaufen

-Fenster reinschneiden und einbauen

-Innenraum lackieren 

-Hardware wieder einbauen


Die letzten beiden Punkte müssen noch getan werden, wobei ich wahrscheinlich nachher noch lackieren werde und morgen dann alles einbauen.


----------



## RaDon27 (2. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich ja ma gespannt. Hab mir überlegt, mein PC-8B ebenfalls im Innenraum zu lackieren. Wie machst du des? Mit Spraydosen? Oder richtig professionell mit Lakierpistole? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die Frage is tatsächlich ernst gemeint...^^)


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

irgendwie ist mir aufgefallen das meine Z5500 Konsolenbox das Display nicht mehr leuchtet blau, sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man das aus und anschalten oder , irgendwie versteh ich das nicht, weil man so nichts mehr auf dem Display erkennen kann.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie ist mir aufgefallen das meine Z5500 Konsolenbox das Display nicht mehr leuchtet blau, sieht so aus:
> 
> ...


Leuchte mal drauf und schau ob man überhaupt noch was sieht. Wende dich mal an den Logitech-Support.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2009)

Erkennen tut man noch was, aber die ganze Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist vom ControlPanel weg.

PS: Hat Logitech nur eine Telefonhotline kein E-Mail Dienst?


----------



## pampam (2. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> So, mein Casemod am Rebel9 schreitet voran. Fenster ist fertig (Seite und Plexiglas fertig zugeschnitten und nachbearbeitet). Jetzt muss ich nurnoch den Innenraum lackieren und alles wieder zusammenbauen, dann ist der Rechner fertig. Bilder gibts dann natürlich auch
> 
> Kleine To-Do Liste:
> 
> ...



Machst du noch etwas außer dem Fenster und Innenraum lackieren? und mit was hast du das Loch für das Fenster ausgesägt?
Mein Vater hats mir mit der Flex gemacht, aber ich glaube, dass es nicht so die beste Lösung ist (nur die wohl beste bei mir verfügbare^^).
Auf die Bilder freu ich mich schon, ich brauche "Inspiration" (Hab mir ja auch das Rebel 9 zum modden gekauft).

edit: Noch ne Frage: Änderst du auch etwas an der rechten Seite? Dafür fällt mir nichts gutes ein.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2009)

Antwort:

Ich werd da morgen einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

so, da bin ich wieder. Bilder folgen wohl im Laufe des Tages, der Mod ist fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fenster hab ich mit dem Hobby-Werkzeug schlechthin geschnitten: Mit einem Dremel! Was besseres gibts wohl nicht. Ist auch erstaunlich gerade geworden. Ecken hatte ich vorgebohrt. Dann noch mit ner Schlichtfeile drüber und lackiert.

Ich hab den Deckel und beide Seitenteile so wie den Innenraum mit einer Farbdose lackiert, also recht unprofessionell, Ergebnis ist aber erstaunlich gut geworden (Matt schwarz). Eine Dose hat gereicht, und ich hab wirklich nicht mit Farbe gegeizt. Hat im Baumarkt 5€ gekostet. Als Scheibe habe ich eine 500x500x2mm Hobbyglasscheibe für ebenfalls 5€ gekauft und zugeschnitten. Trennscheiben für den Dremel haben 8€ gekostet (36 Stück), 7€ das extra starke doppelseitige Klebeband, das Gehäuse 36€, beleuchtung hatte ich noch daheim, ~25€ für 3x120mm blau Lüfter.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Bilder Bilder Bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## RaDon27 (3. Juni 2009)

Bilder, Bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, das is ja schonma sowas wie ne Anleitung. Hab nächste Woche Urlaub, evtl mach ich da ma was am Case. Da muss ich mich dann aufn Weg zum großen orangenen Baumarkt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Asoriel du machst mich neidisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt kommen die versprochenen Bilder. Ich bitte die schlechte Qualität zu entschuldigen, aber wir besitzen nur eine kleine, billige Digicam. Mit Fotografieren hab ich eher nix am Hut.
Kabel muss ich auch noch ordentlich verpacken, die hab ich nur in 5min mit Kabelbinder weggebunden, das wird noch anständig verlegt.

Vorderansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kingston HyperX 1066Mhz CL5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AC Freezer Xtreme mit Heatpipe des GA-EP45-DS4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HIS HD4830 und der Power, Reset, ClrCMOS-Button und die anderen beiden PCIe x16-Steckplätze auf dem Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitenansicht bei der man schön sieht, dass der Innenraum lackiert wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vorderansicht mit den beiden 120mm-Lüfter. Der Original-Halter war leider nirgends lieferbar, also ist der 2. mit Kabelbinder am HDD-Käfig befestigt, hält aber ganz gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Sehr schick!


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Aufjeden Fall , schön gemacht ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Aber was an dem Gehäuse stört, sind die leichtanfälligen Fingertatscher ^^ Bei meinem ist das richtig übel, habe fast das selbe nur mit dem 250mm Lüfter.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

ja, das stimmt. Aber ich habs ja komplett matt schwarz lackiert, damit ist das Problem behoben


----------



## pampam (3. Juni 2009)

Bei mir hab ich die Halterung für den Frontlüfter etwas verändert: die Seiten abgesägt (die teile, die man am HDD Käfig fest macht) und dann ein Plexiglas mit den Passenden Löchern draufgeklebt. Ich editier gleich mal ein Bild von dem Plexiglas hier rein.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

wär auch noch ne Idee...ich hab noch ne ganze Menge Plexiglas übrig.


----------



## pampam (3. Juni 2009)

Das gute ist: Ich kann mit Plexiglas (fast) so viel machen, wie ich will Mein Vater kann mir einfach Reststücke mitbringen oder sogar schon 
zusägen/fräsen. Und da bleiben oft genug große Stücke übrig. Hab mir sogar schon überlegt, ob ich mal ein Komplettes Gehäuse aus Plexiglas machen soll. Und ich glaube, dass ich damit mal anfange, wenn das Rebel 9 fertig ist.

edit: Das Plexiglas für die Lüfter hab ich mit Absicht milchig gemacht, weil ich denke, dass es dann etwas besser vorne rausleuchten wird. Ich hoffe, es funktioniert so, wie ich will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dein Gehäuse sieht echt gut aus, aber ich würde dir empfehlen noch ein Stealth mod für das Laufwerk zu machen. Das einzige Problem dabei könnte die fehlende Blende sein, da du ja nurnoch die für ein Diskettenlaufwerk übrig hast. Diese verwende ich für eine selbstgebaute Lüftersteuerung, die das einzige ist, was man von vorne sofort sehen kann.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

hab ich schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, nen Stealthmod würde ich liebend gerne machen, aber mir fehlt eine Blende. Vielleicht kauf ich noch eine nach. Das mit der Lüfterhalterung ist aber echt eine tolle Idee, vielleicht bastel ich auch noch sowas.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Wie groß ist der Unterschied von einer 9800GT zur einer GTX260 192  oder GTX260 216


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

Der Unterschied ist schon merklich, aber der Wechsel von einer 9800GT auf eine GTX260 lohnt sich in meinen Augen kaum bis garnicht. Du hast zwar eine Mehrleistung von ~25-50%, aber Ende des Jahres kommen die neuen Karten raus. Da lohnt sich eine Neuanschaffung, aber jetzt würde ich auf keinen Fall von einer 9800GT auf eine GTX260 umsteigen.

Schön vergleichen kannst du die Karten hier: Test bei Computerbase


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber die kosten dann doch bestimmt bis 300 Euro, soviel möchte ich nicht für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

na, da kommen 100% auch Low- und Midrange-Karten. Aber wie gesagt, der Wechsel von 9800GT auf GTX260 ist in meinen Augen nicht lohnenswert. Wenn, dann gleich auf GTX275/HD4890.


----------



## pampam (3. Juni 2009)

Nochmal wegen der fehlenden Blende: Du könntest auch einfach irgendein Lochblech nehmen und es zir zurechtschneiden/biegen und schwarz lackieren. Auch wenn die Löcher größer wären, als beim Rest der Front, würde es glaube ich immernoch besser aussehen, als so.
Den Stealthmod habe ich schon gemacht und milchiges Plexiglas hinter die Blende geklebt, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann am Ende auch etwas leuchtet.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

mal sehen, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen, das stimmt. Wenn ich Zeit hab, fahr ich mal beim Baumarkt vorbei und schau, was die da so haben.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Es nervt mich einfach, das man in WoW mit dem Fenstermodus in Dalaran nur 10-20FPS hat...


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

daran wird die Grafikkarte glaube ich kaum was ändern. Um das aber sicher zu sagen, bin ich schon zu lange aus WoW draußen, da musst du einen aktiven Spieler fragen.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber irgendwie so Left 4 Dead auf hoch alles, läuft ruckelfrei und andre Spiele Crysis auf Hoch alles, aber WoW.. einfach viel zu wenig FPS.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwie so Left 4 Dead auf hoch alles, läuft ruckelfrei und andre Spiele Crysis auf Hoch alles, aber WoW.. einfach viel zu wenig FPS.



Bei den Spielen kann man mit der Umgebung tricksen um eine deutliche Performancesteigerung zu bekommen. Bei WoW geht das oft nicht.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Also wenn der PC hier weg is und ich mir irgendwann nochmal einen holen sollte dann wird das sowas in der Art  :  Klick mich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/Edit : Von der Hardware mal abgesehen.._


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also wenn der PC hier weg is und ich mir irgendwann nochmal einen holen sollte dann wird das sowas in der Art  :  Klick mich! _


_

Aber dann Öl gekühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Wie heißt das Gehäuse, das er verwendet.

Okay, habs, aber wieso ist das so übelst teuer ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Qualität / gutes Aussehen :-]

Wie bei LianLi_


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Qualität / gutes Aussehen :-]
> 
> Wie bei LianLi_




Gibts son vergleichbares wie dieses und wie heißen die Teile die er bestellt hat?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Musst mal schaun , vllt stehts iwo :]_


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Man kann auch für RAM ne Wasserkühlung noch machen, brauch man das?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Nicht wirklich , wenn ich mal eine machen sollte dann "nur" CPU & Graka.._


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann auch für RAM ne Wasserkühlung noch machen, brauch man das?



WaKü gibts auch für RAM. Es gibt auch RAMs die mit den entsprechenden Aufsätzen geliefert werden.

Kommt nur drauf an ob du die dermaßen OCen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, reicht glaub ich auch. RAM ist glaub ich nur für Style ;p

Wofür sind eigentlich die Lüfter, manche Waküs PC haben nur ne Wakü


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, reicht glaub ich auch. RAM ist glaub ich nur für Style ;p
> 
> Wofür sind eigentlich die Lüfter, manche Waküs PC haben nur ne Wakü



Das sind die Lüfter für den Radiator...denke ich...

Denn letztendlich ist eine WaKü auch nur eine Luftkühlung, den wo soll sonst die Abwärme hin?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Huiuiui auch nicht hässlich :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## EXclaw (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend Mädels.

Ich hab vor ein Temjin07 zu modden. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche Farbe die Beleuchtung haben soll. Blau/Rot/Grün sind ja halt Standartfarben *G*. Hatte da einen Orangeton im Sinn. Jemand noch Ideen?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Orange ist immer gut , obwohl mir seid längerer Zeit auch  Schwarz/Weiß und "Lila" gefällt :-) _


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Orange ist immer gut , obwohl mir seid längerer Zeit auch  Schwarz/Weiß und "Lila" gefällt :-) _



sind das nicht Emo-Farben? Oo


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Keine Ahnung , sehen einfach nut gut aus im/am Gehäuse.. :-)_


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

naja, mir eigentlich auch egal...

Ich brauch eh kein Modding. Mein PC steht unterm Tisch in der Ecke. 

Der Lüfter mit blauen LEDs, der beim Gehäuse dabei war, ist schon das Modding-Hochgefühl bei meinem PC.

Frei nach dem Motto: "Simple is beautiful!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

Soramac ich kanns dir erklären wenn du magst.

Es gibt 2 Arten von Radiatoren. 

Nummer 1, die Aktiven:
Wasser fließt durch einen Wärmetauscher, das ist der so genannte Radiator. Die Aktiven haben dabei meist sehr feine Lamellen, ähnlich einem CPU-Kühler. Dadurch hat man eine sehr große Fläche auf der die warme Luft an die Umgebung abgegeben wird. Nachteil ist aber, dass eben auch so gut wie keine Frischluft rankommt, da die Abstände eben so klein sind. 

Nummer 2, die Passiven:
Hier fließt das Wasser auch durch den Radiator, meistens sind die Radiatoren rund, also wie Heizungsrohre, und haben abstehende Lamellen mit recht großem Abstand. Aktive Radiatoren sind flach und sehen ein bischen aus, wie ein langezogener Grill. Mit passiven Radiatoren kann man nahe an die Kühlleistung von Aktiven rankommen (wenn auch nicht ganz), das aber zu einem sehr viel höheren Preis. Dafür kann man sich Anschaffungspreis und Stromkosten für Lüfter sparen.

Hier mal 2 Beispiele. Das sind jeweils die Extrem-Varianten, beide jedoch sehr beliebt bei Wasserkühlungern die "etwas" mehr wollen:

MoRa2 Pro, auf welchen 9 (!) 120mm-Lüfter geschnallt werden können. Hier in Aktion: Klick 

Cape Cora, passiver Radiator der beliebig erweitert werden kann und verdammt gut aussieht. Hier in Aktion: Klick

Zum Thema was man alles kühlen kann:
-CPU
-Grafikkarte
-Chipsatz
-Spannungswandler am Mainboard
-Mosfets am Mainboard
-Arbeitsspeicher
-Festplatte(-n)

mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Das Einzige, was in meinen Augen kein Sinn macht, ist die Festplatte. Selbst komplett ohne Airflow sollte die nicht in kritische Temperaturbereiche kommen.
Arbeitsspeicher zu kühlen macht nur bedingt Sinn. Wenn man ihn beim Standarttakt belässt nein. Aber wer mit WaKü belässt die Hardware schon beim Standarttakt? Beim Ram kann man gut und gerne die Spannung un 0,2V erhöhen (ich geh von meinem aus) und dann läuft der bei 1200Mhz mit 2,4-2,45V. Das muss natürlich gekühlt werden, was der normale Heatspreader in den wenigsten Fällen schafft, und so gut wie garnicht für den Dauereinsatz mit einem passiven Heatspreader geeignet sein dürfte. So spontan fällt mir nur der Corsair Dominator, OCZ Reaper und Kingston HyperX (der mit dem großen Heatspreader) ein.

Das Gehäuse ist übrigens ein TJ07, welches besonders bei der WaKü-Gemeinde auf Grund des wahnsinnigen Platzes beliebt ist. Du siehst ja, dass man sogar einen Quad-Radi (welcher knapp einen halben Meter lang ist) unterbringen kann.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> MoRa2 Pro, auf welchen 9 (!) 120mm-Lüfter geschnallt werden können. Hier in Aktion: Klick



Erinnert mich im ersten Moment an die Warmhalteplatten beim Chinesen...

ob man den auch zu einem umfunktionieren kann?!


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

hehe, musst halt warmes Wasser durchfließen lassen. Im Prinzip funktioniert ein Radiator exakt wie eine Heizung, nur dass man mit der Heizung heizen will und mit nem Radi kühlen. Aufbau und Prinzip sind aber exakt gleich, warmes Wasser gibt die Energie in Form von Wärme an eine große Fläche ab, welche die Wärme wiederum an die Umgebung abgibt.
Folge: Im Zimmer wirds warm und im Rechner kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe, musst halt warmes Wasser durchfließen lassen. Im Prinzip funktioniert ein Radiator exakt wie eine Heizung, nur dass man mit der Heizung heizen will und mit nem Radi kühlen. Aufbau und Prinzip sind aber exakt gleich, warmes Wasser gibt die Energie in Form von Wärme an eine große Fläche ab, welche die Wärme wiederum an die Umgebung abgibt.
> Folge: Im Zimmer wirds warm und im Rechner kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Vater hat Umwelt- und Klimatechnik studiert...ich kriege das jeden Tag vorgebetet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und Wasser wird benutzt da die Wäremeleitfähigkeit besser als bei Luft ist (wobei fast alles besser die Wärme leitet als Luft)


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

Umwelt- und Klimatechnik...klingt auch spannend!


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Umwelt- und Klimatechnik...klingt auch spannend!



Mit anderen Worten: Überbezahlter Hausmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde wohl jetzt nachm Abi und Zivildienst Chemie-Ingeneurswesen studieren.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

So, hab nochmal ein wenig übertaktet. Ram auf 1120Mhz bei 2,2V, CPU auf 3,08Ghz bei 1,344V, HD4830 auf normalen Taktraten, immerhin 10.370 Punkte im 3DMark06




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2009)

_Nice Nice ;]_


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt endlich mal das SP2 von Vista aufspielen.

Bis Nachher...hoffentlich!


----------



## pampam (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> So, jetzt endlich mal das SP2 von Vista aufspielen.
> 
> Bis Nachher...hoffentlich!



Viel Glück. Ich hatte gleich nach der Installation erstmal nen Bluescreen und dann durfte ich SP2 nochmal installieren...


----------



## Zaino (4. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir konnte ich das Sp2 Problemlos installieren musste nur vorher die Beta deinstallieren.
Aber mit dem Sp2 läuft das System nochmal deutlich stabiler.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

Der Rechner macht mir Angst http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...laxxxun/030.htm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

wtf,nicht schlecht ^^

Aber wenn mir einer Angst macht,dann ist es dieser spinnenartiger PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2.../dark-blade.htm


Besonders Schick finde ich aber den hier.

Besonders das Gehäuse finde ich sehr Nice. Weiß wer,wie dass heißt,oder ist das Selbstgebaut?^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, das ist die extremste Wasserkühlung die ich kenne. Das sind 4 Triple-Radiatoren, also quasi ein 12er-Radiator. Sinn macht das aber keinen mehr. Bei der verbauten Hardware würden 2 Triple-Radis oder ein Quad-Radi vollkommen ausreichen. Was nützt es, wenn man 850W TDP abtransportieren kann, das System aber nur ~300W TDP hat?


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

Ach übringes Asoriel Netzteile könnten auch wassergekühlt werden, es gibt welche. Die sind glaub ich schon wassergekühlt, kosten aber bis 300 Euro


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

stimmt, du hast Recht. Das hab ich ganz vergessen.

Mikroflame ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber exakt das Gehäuse von MDPC hab ich hier zuhause stehen (das weiß/orange). Allerdings befindet sich meins noch im Originalzustand.

Der Erbauer des Gehäuses hat einen Worklog geschrieben, darin siehst du auch das Original-Gehäuse welches so auch bei mir im Keller steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Worklog


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

Den Radiator haben manche auch draußen stehen, als neben den PC, den kann man doch auch bei manchen Gehäusen einbauen oder einfach selbst modden und dann einbauen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

klar, du kannst einen Radiator auch komplett in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse verbauen, allerdings macht das nicht wirklich Sinn, da dadurch die warme Luft im Gehäuse bleibt. Besser ist es da, wenn die Lüfter frische Luft rein- bzw. raussaugen, das bringt eine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung, da sowohl der Radiator als auch das Gehäuseinnere gekühlt und mit Frischluft versorgt wird.
Passive Radiatoren müssen meines Wissens nach außen angebracht werden.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuec...sten-wakue.html

Also ist das falsch wie er das verbaut oder richtig?, also die Lüfter blasen ja die heiße Luft durch das Gehäuse ja nach ausen.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

das passt so. Raus aus dem Gehäuse ist bei einem Radiator immer besser als rein, dann muss man aber dafür sorgen, dass man auch noch Lüfter hat, welche Frischluft ins Gehäuse blasen.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Man,man man.
Der entscheidet sich ja ziemlich Langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Kumpel hatte ,besonders wegen der ziemlich leistungsstarken Grafikkarte (Also bei Notebooks in der Preisklasse), den  MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP Ausgewählt. 


Nunja, ich hol mir dann Ende des Jahres einen PC für 900-1000&#8364; und lach ihn aus,dass er ,wenn wir mal Zocken, vieles nicht mitmachen kann ^^

Mal sehen,evtl bau ich mir dann in der Differenz nen Gehäuse dafür .

Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal etwas raus. Cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Viel Glück. Ich hatte gleich nach der Installation erstmal nen Bluescreen und dann durfte ich SP2 nochmal installieren...



so bin wieder da, hat alles problemlos funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> so bin wieder da, hat alles problemlos funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War bei mir genau so.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> War bei mir genau so.



naja, zZ weiß man das bei uns nicht so genau.

Bei uns wird derzeit - dank Sanierungsmilliarden - die gesamte Innenstadt umgegraben. Da kam es schonmal zu nem Stromausfall wegen durchtrennter Untergrundleitungen. 

Wenn das grad beim entscheidenden Eingriff ins System-kernel passiert....nicht so günstig =/


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Ahja.

Eine kleine Frage zu den Ati fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn ich es Richtig verstehe,ist die erste Zahl die Versionsnummer , die Zweite und die Dritte (und warscheinlich auch die Vierte,wenn sie in einer Graka vorkommt) bestimmen die Leistung der Karte. 
Wenn die dritte Zahl gut ist,kann die Karte auch sozusagen sogut sein,oder besser, wie eine mit einer höheren zweiten Zahl.
Beispiel : 4770>4830. 
Korrekt soweit?

Sind den die xx50er Karten eigendlich eigendlich etwa so gut wie die xx30 Karten der nächsten zweiten Zahl?

Da die 4770 ja etwa genauso gut wie die 4850 ist,hätte ich noch eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also,nehmen wir mal an,ich würde eine 4670 besitzten. Währe diese dann vergleichbar mit einer 4830/4750 ?

Oder verwechsle ich gerade was und dieses ganze Fallbeispiel ist nur bei der 4770 so?

Gehen wir mal von einer 4670 aus.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

dein Text verwirrt mich ein bischen, daher zähl ich dir einfach mal die Karten auf, die Stärkste oben, die Schwächste unten

HD4890x2
HD4870x2
HD4850x2
HD4890
HD4870
HD4850
HD4770
HD4830
HD4670
HD4650

Die HD3xxx-Reihe hab ich mal rausgelassen, kann ich auf Wunsch aber noch einbringen. Dann wirds aber verdammt kompliziert. Die 2000er-Serie kann ich nicht einordnen.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Nunja,im Prinzip passt es schon,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich freuen,wenn du die 3000er Reihe auch einordnen kannst. Zumindestens die Guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw,ich wäre dir sehr Verbunden,wenn du möglichst auch das Nvidia Pendant auflisten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,sorry dass ich dich so befrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

GTX295
GTX285
GTX280
GTX275
GTX260


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

Okay, dann hier mal eine volle Liste....

HD4890x2
GTX295
HD4870x2
GTX285
HD4850x2
GTX275
HD4890
GTX280
GTX260
HD3870x2
HD4870
9800GTX+
HD4850
HD3870
HD4770
HD4830
9800GT
HD3850
9600GT
HD4670
9500GT
HD4650

So, ich glaub, dass die Reihenfolge stimmen sollte. Ansonsten bitte berichtigen

Edit: Vergiss das ganze und schau hier nach:Klick


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> GTX295
> GTX285
> GTX280
> GTX275
> GTX260



Ich schätze mal, du meinst damit den Vergleich der 5 besten Ati karten.

Eigendlich hätte ich selber drauf kommen sollen xD Danke


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> GTX295
> GTX285
> GTX280
> GTX275
> GTX260



Ich schätze mal, du meinst damit den Vergleich der 5 besten Ati karten.

Eigendlich hätte ich selber drauf kommen sollen xD Danke


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> GTX295
> GTX285
> GTX280
> GTX275
> GTX260



Ich schätze mal, du meinst damit den Vergleich der 5 besten Ati karten.

Eigendlich hätte ich selber drauf kommen sollen xD Danke


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Quadro post. Verdammte scheiße.

Schuldigung ;( Bin etwas ungeduldig,wenn es zulange dauert ;(

Danke dir

Aber muss dich etwas korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 9650 ist ja ne bessere 9600. Die Nvidia 130 sollte eine höhergetaktete 9650 sein.
Die 4670 soll laut tests jedoch besser als eine 130 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: bevor jemand meckert,dass ich dazu einen neuen Post gemacht hätte.. Hab nen alten Editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, du meinst damit den Vergleich der 5 besten Ati karten.
> 
> Eigendlich hätte ich selber drauf kommen sollen xD Danke



omg, quad-post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

naja, die ganzen Karten hab ich außenvor gelassen (9650GT, GTS250 etc), aber ich hab ja ne Rangliste gepostet, welche die meisten Karten (außer RV790) beinhaltet.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm. Scheiße,war ja bei 4670 > 9600GT bei den Notebooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt,danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

Die 9600GT ist aber nicht die selbe Grafikkarte wie in Notebooks und Asoriel die GTX295 ist zurzeit die beste, danach die HD4980x2


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Juni 2009)

Die GT 130/ GT 250 haben nur neue Namen bekommen. Genau das selbe wie bei den Notebooks mit der 260M/280M, die haben nichts mit einer Gtx 260/280 zu tun.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die 9600GT ist aber nicht die selbe Grafikkarte wie in Notebooks und Asoriel die GTX295 ist zurzeit die beste, danach die HD4980x2


Falsch. Die HD 4890x2 ist die schnellste Karte sobald sie raus kommt. Nur das Asus noch eine GTX 295 mit 2 mal dem 285er Chip rausbringen will. (Ist aber auf 1000 Stück begrenzt)


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

echt? Ich dachte, die HD4890x2 sei schneller.

Naja, ich hab ja die Tabelle gepostet. So ne Liste aufzustellen und das in 2 Minuten ohne nach Benchmarks zu schauen ist nicht einfach, da kann schonmal der ein oder andere Fehler passieren.


Kleines Problem, folgende Situation:
Meine Schwester hat ein Glas Wasser über ihr Notebook (Acer) geschüttet und natürlich alles falsch gemacht, jetzt ist das Teil hin. Kann ich ein neues Notebook ohne OS kaufen und den alten Vista-Key verwenden oder ist der an den alten PC gebunden?


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bekomme jetzt schon meine GTX260 AMP kaum voll ausgelastet...wofür solche Karten? 

Wahrscheinlich nur als Heizung und Fallusersatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asoriel schrieb:


> Kleines Problem, folgende Situation:
> Meine Schwester hat ein Glas Wasser über ihr Notebook (Acer) geschüttet und natürlich alles falsch gemacht, jetzt ist das Teil hin. Kann ich ein neues Notebook ohne OS kaufen und den alten Vista-Key verwenden oder ist der an den alten PC gebunden?



kommt drauf an. Mit der Wiederherstellungs-DVD wird es nicht gehen. die ist meist an das BIOS/Chipsatz gebunden. 
Aber wenn du eine andere Vista DVD nimmst und die entsprechende Version installierst, sollte es auch mit dem alten Schlüssel gehen.

100%ig ist das aber nicht....


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Juni 2009)

Doch das müsste gehen. Die Fertig-PCs sind doch dafür ausgelegt das man wenn man eine neues Teil einbaut den Key nochmal eingeben kann.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

mit der Original-CD ist eh so ne Sache. Die Recovery-DVD hat sie natürlich nie gebrannt, ne CD war nicht dabei. Ich hab hier zuhause aber noch Vista HP 32Bit (was exakt dem entspricht, was dabei war) rumliegen. Dann werd ich wohl das installieren und den Key verwenden.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2009)

Hmm, Freund von mir hat ne Vista Ultimate 32CD Bekommen und hat sie sich installiert, aber da er sie für sich nutzlos findet, da er eh schon Vista besaß hat er sie mir geschenkt und konnte auf dem PC ebenfalls Windows installieren + aktivieren.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juni 2009)

Bedenke, dass du OEM-Versionen telefonisch registrieren musst. Stellt aber kein Problem dar denk ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass du OEM-Versionen telefonisch registrieren musst. Stellt aber kein Problem dar denk ich ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit wann denn das?

Also die XP-OEM meines Uralt-Notebooks ging ganz vorzüglich damals online zu aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich bin erstmal weg TK-Pizza essen


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Gateway-P-7801u.13267.0.html


Nid schlecht. Das würd ich mir sogar für Unterwegs kaufen .

Gibt es leider nicht in Deutschland und auf der offizielen Seite scheint es ihn auch nicht mehr zu geben *snief* ^^


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juni 2009)

Äh, ja. Ich meinte damit natürlich, dass man die Lizenz telefonisch aktivieren muss, wenn man sie auf nem anderen Rechner als dem ursprünglichen nutzen will. Bsp: Wenn man die Home Premium OEM-Lizenz von nem HP Notebook auf nem Deskop oder anderem Notebook nutzen will. Auf dem originalen Gerät kann mans natürlich online aktivieren.

War mal bei ner Lizenz von nem Kumpel so, wollte die alte auf nem neuen selbstgebauten Rechner nutzen. Man musstese telefonisch aktivieren. (Noch zu XP-Zeiten).

Is ja auch irgendwo logisch. Die Hersteller bekommen von MS die Lizenzen billiger, MS setzt aber voraus, dass die tatsächlich auch nur auf dem einen Rechner genutzt werden. Sonst könnte man ja die Lizenz unendlich nutzen (auch bei neuen Rechner). MS hat halt beim Telefon die Abfrage eingebaut, ob man die Lizenz im Einzelhandel erworben hat oder obs ne OEM-Lizenz is. Man sollte immer Einzelhandel angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei OEM-Lizenzen hat man keine Chance (Info vom Freund eines Freundes ;D, sprich kein Gewähr)


----------



## pampam (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kleines Problem, folgende Situation:
> Meine Schwester hat ein Glas Wasser über ihr Notebook (Acer) geschüttet und natürlich alles falsch gemacht, jetzt ist das Teil hin. Kann ich ein neues Notebook ohne OS kaufen und den alten Vista-Key verwenden oder ist der an den alten PC gebunden?



Was das Problem mit der fehlenden DVD angeht: Ist der Key für die 32bit Version, kannst du JEDE andere 32bit Vista DVD verwenden. Das gleiche bei 64bit. Es kommt nur auf den Key an, den man bei der Installation eingibt. Falls man keinen eingibt, muss man selbst auswälen. Da man sein Windows aber eh nach 30 Tagen registriert haben muss, solltest du die richtige Version wählen, da du sonst nochmal neu installieren darfst /musst.

Mein Bruder hat einmal seine Vista DVD verloren und wieder zerkratzt aufgefunden. Die war bei seinem Notebook schon dabei, als er es gekauft hat. Zum neuinstallieren habe ich mir von einem Freund seine Vista CD ausgeliehen (eine direkt von Microsoft, also so, wie wenn man sie einzeln im Laden kauft) und damit das Vista mit dem Key vom Notebook neu installiert.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

dass das geht, ist mir bewusst. Ich hab auch 2 Lizenzen für Vista HP 32Bit, aber nur eine CD. Einmal hab ich die SB-Version gekauft, 1x war der Key ohne CD beim Notebook dabei. Insgesammt hab ich sicher 8-10 Windows-Lizenzen, von uralt bis Vista Ultimate ist alles vorhanden


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dass das geht, ist mir bewusst. Ich hab auch 2 Lizenzen für Vista HP 32Bit, aber nur eine CD. Einmal hab ich die SB-Version gekauft, 1x war der Key ohne CD beim Notebook dabei. Insgesammt hab ich sicher 8-10 Windows-Lizenzen, von uralt bis Vista Ultimate ist alles vorhanden


Wenn du eine übrig hast, ich nehm sie gerne.^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

die meisten sind im Gebrauch. Die einzige, welche aktuell vielleicht interessant wäre von den freien ist eine für XP Media Center Edition, welche aber vorraussichtlich demnächst in nem Netbook zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Juni 2009)

Mal ne frage

Ist Shared Memory bei Grafikkarten eigendlich,wieviel Speicher noch vom Ram geklaut werden können?

Wenn nein,was ist es dann?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2009)

_Doch , das ist es ;-)_


----------



## pampam (4. Juni 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Downloadrate auf 2 PC's gerecht auf zu teilen?
Ich wunder mich die ganze Zeit, wieso mein Internet so lahm ist, dann geh ich zu meinem Bruder rüber und er läd ne Datei mit 290 kbit/s während ich nichtmal ein Video anschauen kann, ohne vorher zu warten. ca. 360 kbit/s sind bei uns das Maximum.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Ich hab hier was schickes gefunden (meiner Meinung nach)  , wenn zZ jemand n neues Gehäuse in Schwarz/Orange sucht :  Klick mich! 


/Edit : Wie geil ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

Da kommt wohl genug Frischluft drann.
Aber wieso ist das Netzteil nicht auf der gleichen seite, wie die Anschlüsse am Mainboard? Ist doch unpraktisch.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

So mal ne Frage an euch: Ich denke auch grade daran mein Case zu modden, oder mir ein neues zum Modden zu kaufen. Mit welchen Ausgaben muss ich rechnen, und wie hoch werden diese ca. ? Also für Plexiglas, Lüfter, Farbe etc.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Kommt drauf an was du machen willst und was für ein Gehäuse es werden soll ;-)


Das Rebel 9 (was Sebil ja auch grad gemoddet hat) scheint ja gut geeignet zu sein , gibts auch mit Wndow Kit wenn du nicht selber schneiden willst.. 

Dann kommt drauf an ob du Spraydose (Farbe) meinst oder Pulverbeschichten.. und dann natürlich welche / wieviele Lüfter du nehmen willst..

Und und und.. 

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD was es alles an case mods gibt


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

Es kommt darauf an, welches Werkzeug du hast, bzw ob du dir noch so kleinigkeiten wie Sägeblätter kaufen musst. 
Willst du das ganze Gehäuse lackieren, würde ich mit 2 Dosen Lack rechnen. Eine könnte reichen, aber bei mir war es zu wenig.
Mich hat eine Dose Lack (schwarz und Klarlack, Farben kosten etwas mehr) 7&#8364; gekostet.
Kaltlichtkathoden kosten auch nochmal so ca. 9&#8364; (für ein 2er Kit).
Mach dir mal ne Liste mit allem, was du machen willst und dann eine Liste mit allem, was du dafür brauchst/noch kaufen musst. Aber so genau lässt sich das auch nicht einplanen, weil einem später oft noch Ideen kommen.

edit: Ich mach ejtzt einfach mal eine Liste von dem was ich für meinen modd brauche.

- Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy (mit Versand 45&#8364
- 2 80mm Lüfter (schon vorhanden)
- 2 120mm Lüfter (18&#8364
- rote 30cm Kaltlichtkathoden (8&#8364
- blaue 10 cm Kaltlichtkathode (schon vorhanden)
- Plexiglas (bekomm ich umsonst)
- 45cm x 45cm Lochblech (auch umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Flex/Dremel + geeignete Trennscheiben (von meinem Vater)
- eine Dose (500ml) Klarlack (7&#8364
- zwei Dosen (1000ml) Schwarzer Lack (14&#8364
- regelbarer Widerstand (3&#8364
- Kippschalter mit aus und 2 An-Stellungen (5&#8364
- 1m Kabel (1&#8364
- 1 40mm Lüfter (4&#8364
- 2 mal 80mm Lüftergitter (3&#8364
- Metallsäge/Bohrer (von meinem Vater)

Wenn mir was einfällt, ergänze ich nochmal... man langsam tuts weh.
Die lange (teure) Liste ist vielleicht auch der Grund, wieso man sich über eine lange Zeit damit beschäftigen kann. Aber solange es Spaß macht, lohnt es sich.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Gibt noch viel bessere , schau mal hier ;-)

 Klick mich! 



_


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibt noch viel bessere , schau mal hier ;-)
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...


Hab mal inner doku case modder gesehn, die haben einen kleinen panzer gebaut. Der konnte sogar fahren und kleine kügelchen schiessen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

Ich find des besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Wo wir gerade schon bei Gehäusen sind, weis einer von euch jemand ob und wo man das Seitenteil von Lian Li PC-P80 ATI Spider Edition für das PC-P60 in schwarz herkriegt? Ich find das mit der Spinne sieht echt nice aus, aber ein rotes Gehäuse will ich nicht unbedingt haben : /

Das hier meine ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich dachte halt normal ein Farbdose, Lüfter soviele wie ins Gehäuse passen. Das Gehäuse warscheinlich das was Asoriel auch genommen hat. Werkzeuge hab ich alles nötige hier. Kaltlichtkathoden werd ich auch kaufen müssen. 

Mit was kann man den ungefähr rechnen? ~ 100€?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade schon bei Gehäusen sind, weis einer von euch jemand ob und wo man das Seitenteil von Lian Li PC-P80 ATI Spider Edition in schwarz für das PC-P60 in schwarz herkriegt? Ich find das mit der Spinne sieht echt nice aus, aber ein rotes Gehäuse will ich nicht unbedingt haben : /
> 
> Das hier meine ich:


Früher gabs das auch bei Alternate: Obs das jetzt noch gibt musst du gucken. Preis 500 Euro^^

Edit: Hier ist es: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...mp;l2=Big+Tower


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Oo Stolzer Preis wenn man bedenkt dass die normale Version gerade mal ca. 200 kostet...
Nur ist das ja leider das ganze Gehäuse und auch in rot, ich fürchte in schwarz wird man das nicht herkriegen wies scheint...
Aber evtl kennt ja einer von euch das noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

vll selber eine spinne reinfräsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt dich sicher billiger


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ich dachte halt normal ein Farbdose, Lüfter soviele wie ins Gehäuse passen. Das Gehäuse warscheinlich das was Asoriel auch genommen hat. Werkzeuge hab ich alles nötige hier. Kaltlichtkathoden werd ich auch kaufen müssen.
> 
> Mit was kann man den ungefähr rechnen? ~ 100€?


Pampam hat oben alle sachen reineditiert

ich zitiers hier mal rein


pampam schrieb:


> edit: Ich mach ejtzt einfach mal eine Liste von dem was ich für meinen modd brauche.
> 
> - Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy (mit Versand 45€)
> - 2 80mm Lüfter (schon vorhanden)
> ...


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Da überschätzt du mein handwerkliches Talent aber um einiges ^^


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

muss dann auch mal n bild zeigen.

wirklich arbeit und kultig find ich sowas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sicherlich sieht was modernes auch nett aus. aber das ist eindeutig mehr mein ding. auf der seite http://www.mod-planet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=42360
gibts noch mehr fotos von dem teil. auch von nem laptop den er sich steampunkmässig umgebaut hat.


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ich dachte halt normal ein Farbdose, Lüfter soviele wie ins Gehäuse passen. Das Gehäuse warscheinlich das was Asoriel auch genommen hat. Werkzeuge hab ich alles nötige hier. Kaltlichtkathoden werd ich auch kaufen müssen.
> 
> Mit was kann man den ungefähr rechnen? ~ 100&#8364;?



Ich habe oben ne kleine Liste reineditiert, vielleicht kannst du dich daran etwas orientieren. Ich habe auch das selbe Geähuse genommen, es eignet sich sehr gut zu modden.

edit: so ein Gehäuse wie auf dem Bild über mir, wollte ich dann auch nicht grade im Raum stehen haben. Aber es ist wirklich gut gemacht und sieht nicht grade schlecht aus.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da überschätzt du mein handwerkliches Talent aber um einiges ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vll kann man sich das von irgendwem reinfräsen lassen, vll. kennst du einen handwerklich begabten typ^^ kp alles ist besser als 500 euro für das case auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das bild von sympatisant erinnert mich ans Phantasialand xDDDD da gibts auch so übertriebene gebilde^^ sieht aber cool aus die mod


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> vll kann man sich das von irgendwem reinfräsen lassen, vll. kennst du einen handwerklich begabten typ^^ kp alles ist besser als 500 euro für das case auszugeben
> ...



Japp, 500 Euro zahl ich sicher nicht dafür , zumal das eh nicht ins PC-P60 passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schaun, vielleicht find ich ja jemand der sich das zutraut ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Boah ich hab mich so in das Gehäuse verliebt -_- : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Preis ist aua _


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Wie ist denn der preis, wenn das caase genauso fühlt wie du wird der preis bestimmt gesenkt, ich find die ja geil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das geilZte ist das Acer predator



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab das mal bei media markt gesehn finds goil


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Boah ich hab mich so in das Gehäuse verliebt -_- :
> 
> 
> Aber der Preis ist aua _




Du auch?

Ich dacht erst so, ja ganz normales Gehäuse mit Fenster, so bis 100 Euro, aber dann... hats bei mir, ganz drinn, also im inneren der Zwiebel bei mir.. dann.. aua gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Liste, jetzt weiss ich schon ungefähr was noch auf mich zu kommt an Kosten. Wird aber eh erst in Knapp 2 - 3 Monaten etwas, aber ich plane lieber langfristig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Jo , aber schau dir mal alles an und es ist auch mit das beste für ne WaKü.. einfach geil <3

Auch die Lüfter am Festplattenkäfig.. ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vid (da ist es leider in Silber & ohne Window) :  Klick mich! 

Caseking (auch ohne Window) :  Klick mich!  _




Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der preis


_
~270&#8364; 
_


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

wh00000000000000000t 270 euro O_o ist das der Porsche unter den gehäusen oder wot^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Mann kann da einfach perfekt ne Wakü und nen Radiator einbauen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Wenn ich mir nochmal einen PC holen sollte dann wirds das , mir egal wieviel der PC dann am Ende kostet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn ich mir nochmal einen PC holen sollte dann wirds das , mir egal wieviel der PC dann am Ende kostet..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab schon n super setup für dich
Ne geforce mx 440 ultra direct x9 grafik action 
 256 mb ram, schreiben sie mit unglahahaublicher geschwindigkeit bei word
der 1200 mhz prozessor garantiert das hochfahren des pcs in nur 10 minuten
Aber hauptsache case 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder du stellst das leere case neben den bildschirm aufn tisch, dann kannstes dir anschaun und dir ein loch ins knie freun, unterm schreibtisch steht dann ein hässliches case^^ aber was solls du hasst das schicke immer im blickfeld!!


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Nönö , wird wenn dann die neue Karten generation DDR3 RAM , neue CPU , neue Graka etc.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nönö , wird wenn dann die neue Karten generation DDR3 RAM , neue CPU , neue Graka etc.._


aber mit meinem extremen setup kannst du sogar tetris auf max grafik spielen !!!!!!!! und vll. läuft sogar warcraft 2

gott wird das verwirrend wenn mal ne gt440 rauskommt =) da blickt man net mehr durch xD dann werden threads eröffnet :aber mein freund hat auch ne geforce 440 und der kann crysis spielen, ich nur tetris!


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_;-) 

Naja mal schaun wann die neuen CPU´s und Karten kommen und wie teuer es dann wird , vllt noch ne WaKü dazu..oder Thor´s Hammer / Thermaltake IFX-14.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

bringt wasserkühlung eigentlich soviel mehr? oder siehts nur schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

und ... und... oder... doch?.. auch... obwohl ... und... nehm ich noch.... das kommt auch dazu... und.... oder...
*
Preis*

7814,79 €

*tippt die Nummer vom Papa ein*

*Papaaaaa... ich hab da mal ne Frage... *


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Ja , fast Sori.. naja , wie gesagt mal schaun.. 




Btw , auch geil : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Wär glaube ich etwas zu Elegant für mich. Bin bei den Gehäusen ziemlich Verspielt.

Bei Gelegenheit kann ich ja nen Bild von meinem alten Gehäuse zeigen. Vorlage war zwar nicht die Beste,aber evtl lässt sich was finden.


Btw. Wenn man nur auf die rechte Seite achtet,errinert es etwas an einen Briefumschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Endlich sind meine neuen Schuhe angekommen o_o 

Sehen gut aus (meiner Meinung nach) 

Nike Free 5.0_


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Boah ich hab mich so in das Gehäuse verliebt -_- : _


Wär mir viel zu rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gz zu den Schuhen ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Danke , naja.. bei mir isses nicht so einfach Schuhe zu finden.. 47.5  Schuhgröße _


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Oh mann.
Und ich mit meiner 40.5 Schuhgröße stinke ziemlich hinterher ;(

btw..
http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gizm...id-case-mod.jpg

nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Das sind sie : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bissl Dunkel -.-)

@ Case : 

Auch geil , wo´s reinpasst.. _


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

Hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weisse Schuhe haben Style :>


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Schicke Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie teuer waren die denn?^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_~80€ bei Ebay - neu. 

~120€ würden sie im normalen Laden kosten.._


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

http://www.welt.de/politik/article3866764/...-verbieten.html

Bei der Europawahl bitte schön die piratenpartei wählen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/politik/article3866764/...-verbieten.html
> 
> Bei der Europawahl bitte schön die piratenpartei wählen....
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
glaub sowieso net das die das schaffen werden killerspiele zu verbieten, ich schätze dann gäb es herbe kritik und ich vermute sogar das tausende auf die straße gehn werden um die killerspiele zurückzubekommen.

Dazu ist dieses flash video immer lustig klick


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/politik/article3866764/...-verbieten.html
> 
> Bei der Europawahl bitte schön die piratenpartei wählen....
> 
> ...



Oh mann. Die mit ihrer Sündenbocksuche..

Btw



> ... von einem ursprünglich geplanten &#8222;Paintball&#8220;-Verbot nach massiven Protesten der Freizeitsportler jedoch wieder Abstand genommen....



Die sind weniger als wir. Wenn auch nur ein viertel des Buffedforums auf die Straße geht,machen die Warscheinlich schnell Halt.


Außerdem müsste dann auch die Sims verboten werden (Kindermord,Polizistenmord,Totschlag.. Was da nicht alles möglich ist ^^).


Zitat von einem Kommentar :


> wenn ich demnächst amok laufe, hinterlasse ich einen schreibtisch voll steuerunterlagen, beschwerdebriefen ans finanzamt etc., ergo habe ich mich mit unserer steuergesetzgebung beschäftigt. wird die dann auch verboten ?



Sollte jemand von euch Amok laufen,was ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifele,dann tut dieses. Oder legt paar Merkel Bilder auf den Tisch.


Zudem sind im Islam die Killerspiele viel weniger Verbreitet und diese laufen beachtlich öfter Amok. 
Oder was ist mit den Terroristen? 
Gab ja mal ein Politikerkomentar das etwa so Klang : "Terroristen haben auf einen CS:S Server für ihren Amoklauf geprobt und konnten so ohne weiteres gezielte Schüsse Abfeueren und bekommen keine Probleme beim Töten von Personen."
Schießen in Spielen = Schießen in der Realität? Wohl kaum.

Und allein durch Spiele wird keiner jemand Umbringen. Wie oft erwähnt sich viele Faktoren dafür zuständig. 
Wenn überhaupt stellen Killerspiele den geringsten Teil dar.
Hauptprobleme sind ,und diese sind Einzeln auch nur selten ein Motiv zum Amoklauf, sehr großer Stress in der Schule, Mobbing durch die Schüler und unfähige Lehrer. Eventuell Schulden ,die auch durch plötzliche Zinsenerhöhung kommen können (Sowas ist schon sehr oft Passiert. Einmal,hatte ich gesehen, dass ein Mann seinen gesammten Besitz verkauft hat und auf Kredit einen seinen größten Wunsch erfüllen wollte.
Er hatte 2 oder 3 Jahre lang jeden Monat brav einen Teil und die Zinsen abbezahlt und bräuchte nurnoch 1 weiteres Jahr. 
Plötzlich wurden die Zinsen auf 40% angehoben und als er sie dadurch logischerweise nichtmehr Bezahlen konnte,kamen die einfach Vorbei und verkauften seine ,noch unfertige, Baute. 
So besaß er kein Geld und kein Besitz mehr. ).

Dieses und noch viele Sachen mehr sind dafür Verantwortlich. Shooter machen höchstens einen Teil von 2% aus.

Wieviele Sterben Jährlich an den folgen von anderen Sachen ? Meist wesentlich mehr als durch einen Amoklauf.
Aber nein,durch Sachen wie Zigaretten (Bin zwar kein Raucher ,und habe eigendlich auch nicht direkt etwas gegen sie, aber Verwende dieses hier nur als Beispiel.) verbieten sie nicht, weil sie pro Schachtel ganze 3,40&#8364; Steuern erhalten.


Dies war meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Die Komentare zu dem Artikel sind aber wirklich vom feinsten.^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

xD siehe meine neue signatur
 hier zum thema killerspiele
http://www.karpfenschleuder.de/flash/killerspiele.html


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Danke für das Aufnehmen in die Sig^^

Die Seite ist aber ganz Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

> von einem ursprünglich geplanten &#8222;Paintball&#8220;-Verbot nach massiven Protesten der Freizeitsportler jedoch wieder Abstand genommen.



Denken die, dass es keine Proteste gegen ein "Killerspiele"-verbot gibt?
Wenn man 18 ist, kommt man doch eh über Import an die Spiele.
Ist doch alles lächerlich. Selbst meine _*Eltern finden das ganze übertrieben*_ und sie glauben nicht daran, dass jemand Agressiv wird, nur weil er CS oder so spielt. Sie finden es zwar nicht gerade gut, wenn ich z.B. CoD spiele, aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

das rettet giga logo bringt nix mehr *snif*


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Denken die, dass es keine Proteste gegen ein "Killerspiele"-verbot gibt?
> Wenn man 18 ist, kommt man doch eh über Import an die Spiele.
> Ist doch alles lächerlich. Selbt meine _*Eltern finden das ganze übertrieben*_ und sie glauben nicht daran, dass jemand einen Agressiv wird, nur weil er CS oder so spielt. Sie finden es zwar nicht gerade gut, wenn ich z.B. CoD spiele,


Hab sogar net dokumentation von welt der wunder auf dvd wo am schluss rauskommt das man nur durch killerspiele aggressiv werden kann wenn man schon ein wenig geistig gestört ist (klingt blöd is aber so) die dvd war bei ner PC action dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Ja stimmt. Leider ;(

Mochte Giga eigendlich auch damals. Aber früher oder später würden die Politiker es eh auch Verbieten...

Wenn es so weiter geht,zieh ich um.

Kann Russisch,English,Deutsch,Französisch und Spanisch (Über die Jahre so nebenbei Gelernt),da hätte ich viele Möglichkeiten.

@Pampam

Dieses hatte ich mir auch Gedacht,als ich die Stelle zitiert hatte. Finde dieses einfach Unnötig und die Schaden somit nur den sowieso durch die Wirtschaftskriese geschwächten Konzernen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Leider ;(
> Dieses hatte ich mir auch Gedacht,als ich die Stelle zitiert hatte. Finde dieses einfach Unnötig und die Schaden somit nur den sowieso durch die Wirtschaftskriese geschwächten Konzernen.


Jop da würde nicht nur die spieleindustrie drunter leiden sondern auch die hardware verkäufe, die grafisch aufwendigsten spiele sind nunmal ego shooter


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hab sogar net dokumentation von welt der wunder auf dvd wo am schluss rauskommt das man nur durch killerspiele aggressiv werden kann wenn man schon ein wenig geistig gestört ist (klingt blöd is aber so) die dvd war bei ner PC action dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Zufällig_ hatte auch jeder von den Amokkläufern starke psychische Probleme, welche durch das Umfeld hervorgerufen wurden. Meistens wurden sie gemobbt und wollten ihren Frust rauslassen. 
Aber für die Politik ist es doch viel schwerer sich für einen sozialen Umgang in Schulen ein zu setzen, als einfach mal schnell die _killer_spiele
zu verbieten, also nimmt man die einfachste Lösung. Wenn irgendwann JEDER erkannt hat, dass es nichts bringt, sind die Politiker, die mit dem Spieleverbot ihre Karriere unterstützt haben doch eh schon längst nicht mehr Tätig. Dann können die nächsten sich um die wirklichen Probleme kümmern.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Selbst meine _*Eltern finden das ganze übertrieben*_ und sie glauben nicht daran, dass jemand einen Agressiv wird, nur weil er CS oder so spielt. Sie finden es zwar nicht gerade gut, wenn ich z.B. CoD spiele, aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm.


Dito. Piratenpartei ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voldemort, wenn du was neues statt der Gigasignatur suchst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Oder ist das gegen die Netiquette?)


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

Wieviele noch nicht Wahlberechtigte regen sich über das Thema auf? Und ich denke, dass die meisten von denen eine Partei wählen wird, die nicht gegen diese Art von Spielen ist.
Wenn ich Wahlberechtigt bin, dann wähle ich bestimmt keine Partei, die sich für ein Verbot einsetzt, welches ich nicht möchte. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Stimmen der zukünfitgen Wahlberechtigten bemerkbar machen.

edit: das ist wirklich schon fast signaturwürdig. Wenn jemand die meinung hat, dass Killerspiele wie Drogen und Kinderpornos sind, dann vertritt er damit nicht meine Meinung. Bei Drogen und Kinderpornos nimmt jemand Schaden. Nimmt man Drogen, macht man sich psychisch und physisch kaputt. Wenn jemand Kinderpornos schaut, dann unterstützt er es, die Psyche von Kindern kaputt zu machen (womöglich ein Leben lang). Aber hat schonmal jemand Schaden genommen, nur weil ich ne runde CoD gespielt habe?


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dito. Piratenpartei ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmh hab ja nu schon was lustiges was das killerspiele verbot auf die schippe nimmt, ma sehn ich find bestimmt noch was


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habs mal in meine Sig aufgenommen, die war etwas dürftig.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

machmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





need new topic!


----------



## EXclaw (5. Juni 2009)

Hui, das Gehäuse ist schon da *g* Die anderen Teile werden dann wohl Montag kommen.

Bin dann mal Löcher bohren und das Gehäuse dann zum Lackieren bringen.

BRB und so.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Hui, das Gehäuse ist schon da *g* Die anderen Teile werden dann wohl Montag kommen.
> 
> Bin dann mal Löcher bohren und das Gehäuse dann zum Lackieren bringen.
> 
> BRB und so.


was hasst du denn fürn gehäuse bestellt und bekommen? need pic


----------



## EXclaw (5. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> was hasst du denn fürn gehäuse bestellt und bekommen? need pic



Ein Temjin07. Der Innenraum wird dann der äußeren Farbe angeglichen. Dann kommen noch weiße LEDs rein (Die sehen richtig geil aus *g*).


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben die das nicht schon kürzlich beschlossen bei ihrem Treffen? Also, die ganzen Innenminister. Mmh...ich werde mir nach wie vor die Spiele aus Österreich oder sonst wo holen. Wäre nur blöd, wenn ich sie nicht mehr bestellen könnte, wegen Einfuhrverbot. Und was noch ziemlich schmerzen würde, wenn die ganzen Online-Shooter hier zu lande nicht mehr gespielt werden können.


----------



## pampam (5. Juni 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ein Temjin07. Der Innenraum wird dann der äußeren Farbe angeglichen. Dann kommen noch weiße LEDs rein (Die sehen richtig geil aus *g*).



Da würde auch eine andere Farbe (für den Innenraum) ganz gut passen. Durch weiße LED's wird die Farbe ja auch noch mehr hervorgehoben.
Orange oder sogar Gelb fände ich ganz gut. Dann das Leuchten der weißen LED's. Sieht bestimmt gut aus.


edit: Also wenn die ganzen Shooter in Deutschalnd verboten werden, dann wandern ja 5% der Bevölkerung sofort aus (ein Teil der Erwachsenen Spieler) und auf die nächsten Jahre verteilt nochmal 5% (die Jugendlichen, die dann Volljährig sind). Ich finde, dass die Allterskontrollen vollkommen reichen und die Politik nicht nochmehr eingreifen sollte. Außerdem ist das ganze, weil ein paar wenige von weltweit millionen von Spielern sich nicht beherrschen konnten (was aber nicht daran liegen muss, dass sie gespielt haben).

edit2: Selbst wenn das Verbot durchgesetzt wird. Ich denke wir sind uns (fast) alle einig, dass es nicht viel bringen wird. Was soll denn passieren, damit das erkannt wird? Es wird auch ohne (offiziell erlaubte) "Killerspiele" noch Amokkläufe geben. Aber wann wird das erkannt? Wenn es noch einmal passiert, wird es heißen "Man kann es nie vollkommen ausschließen" oder es wird als Begründung angegeben, dass es das Verbot noch nicht lange gibt. Und was ist, wenn es noch einmal passiert? und dann vielleicht wieder? Dann sind schon viele gestorben, ohne dass man auch nur darüber nachdenkt, etwas gegen den richtigen Grund zu tun. Aber es ist auch nicht gerade einfach, mobbing zu unterbinden.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

So, hab mich mal wegen Bildschirm umentschieden und ich kauf mir nicht mehr nen 24" TFT. Nun eine Frage, kennt jemand bzw. hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit 22" Bildschirmen? Maximal Preis sollte 182€ mit Versand betragen. Anforderungen hab ich nur das er gut zum Spielen geeignet sein sollte, keine Schlieren etc. Spiel ja auch ab und an mal nen guten Shooter. Sollte möglichst nen DVI Eingang haben. HDMI wäre natürlich noch besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch was anderes: Sieht man bei TFT's eigentlich noch gut was drauf wenn die Sonne da draufscheint? Bei meinem CRT seh ich nichts mehr, hab deshalb den lieben langen Tag die Rolladen runter. Kellerkind halt *g* Werde ich das beim TFT auch noch machen müssen?^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Haben die das nicht schon kürzlich beschlossen bei ihrem Treffen? Also, die ganzen Innenminister. Mmh...ich werde mir nach wie vor die Spiele aus Österreich oder sonst wo holen. Wäre nur blöd, wenn ich sie nicht mehr bestellen könnte, wegen Einfuhrverbot. Und was noch ziemlich schmerzen würde, wenn die ganzen Online-Shooter hier zu lande nicht mehr gespielt werden können.


waren nur irgendwelche innenminister die sich dafür ausgesprochen haben, aber das haben die ja auch schon bei paintball gemacht nur die paintball spieler haben sich heftig gewehrt, und deshalb wirds nu dochnet verboten, wenn ein paar tausend paintball spieler das schaffen das verbot zu verhindern, dann werden hunderttausende pc spieler das locker schaffen^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Juni 2009)

wenn dir die Sonne draufscheint siehst du bei jedem Monitor schlecht, egal ob CRT oder TFT, dabei ist es auch egal ob entspiegelt oder nicht.

Zum Thema TJ07: Sicherlich eines der Gehäuse mit der besten Raumaufteilung und Verarbeitung überhaupt, aber 300€? Ich hab für mein Rebel9 mit Lüftervollausstattung, Fenster-Mod, Lackierung und sonstigen Materialien wohl ~80€ bezahlt und es sind eigentlich kaum Wünsche offen geblieben.

Meiner Meinung nach macht das Temjin nur Sinn, wenn man einen Triple- oder gar Quadradiator im Gehäuse verbauen will, ansonsten ist das Gehäuse eigentlich Schwachsinn. Und selbst da würde ich eher zu einem Antec 1200 greifen und das ein bischen umbauen.

Das Gehäuse ist zwar nahezu perfekt, aber für mich persönlich keine 300€ wert.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Machst dann mal (wenn du etwas weiter bist) ein paar Bilder Claw? Würde mich freuen - das Gehäuse ist einfach nur geil..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht habe ich Glück und werde vielleicht in 2 Monate, weiß nicht, über 1000 Euro erhalten und dann werde ich vielleicht mal nen gescheites Gehäuse holen und dann dieses + wakü, aber das werd ich noch entscheiden. Besser wäre es zu sparen bis Ende 2009 und dann nen geiles System mit new Grafikkarte halten und so ;p


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Bastel mir glaube ich auch bald eine Piraten Signatur zusammen.

Meine Nerven werden eigendlich ziemlich strapaziert,immer wenn die so einen Müll labern..


Schickes Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3308


Und diese sind auch nicht schlecht...
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ess::12583.html
und
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...lack::7314.html

...zumindestens bis ich den Preis gesehen habe ^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2009)

find ich alle drei potthässlich

Das ist schick:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...lack::7009.html

oder das hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ies::11457.html

Da würde ich dann aber die vier Seitenlüfter ausbauen und ein Fenster einbauen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Ich bin immernoch ins Temjin verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Juni 2009)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::10950.html
Wird heute Abend bestellt.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe immer noch keine Monitore vorgeschlagen bekommen... ^^ Kennt keiner gute 22" mit Maximalkosten 182€ inkl. Versand und Mwst. ?


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_LG Flatron , HannsG , BenQ in der Preisklasse? _


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2009)

@Hand Würstchen: Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Ein Arbeitskollege hat genau das gleiche. Ich habe ihn mal besucht, weil ich seinen Rechner takten sollte und dann hatte er noch das Problem, daß das Teil übelst vor sich hin vibrierte, was sich auch ziemlich lautstark bemerkbar machte. Wir haben ewig lang rumgesucht, um der Quelle für diese störenden Geräusche auf die Spur zu kommen. Bei einem Gehäuse für 120 Euro völlig inakzeptabel.

@Stefanix:

Vielleicht wäre ja dieser Monitor etwas:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a431332.html

Ist einer der neuen LG's. Meine Schwester hat sich den großen 24" bestellt. Habe ihn gerade schon begutachtet. Das wäre der hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a421541.html

Allerdings konnte ich noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Werde morgen bei Gelegenheit mal nen Shooter aufspielen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _LG Flatron in der Preisklasse? _


Lg Flatron in der Preisklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings anscheinend nicht lieferbar Full hd (!)


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch keine Monitore vorgeschlagen bekommen... ^^ Kennt keiner gute 22" mit Maximalkosten 182€ inkl. Versand und Mwst. ?



http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Syncmaster-Wi...5718&sr=8-1

painschecks: Glaub das Gehäuse werde ich mir auch holen.

PS: Buffed PC Level 2 (hätten ja mal das Gehäuse ändern können: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...Komplettsysteme


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Hab die Seite vom Gehäuse grad wieder offen gehabt xD

Joa , PC ist wieder in Ordnung für die de zu faul sind selber zu schrauben / die 20€ extra nicht ausgeben wollen.. :]_


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

gott is der buffed pc teuer, da den kriegt ma auch für 750


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Naja , sie müssen ja auch was dran verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

@ Klos, den LG gibts ja nur bei 2 Händlern ^.^ 

Werde mir nachhem Raid mal alle genau anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , sie müssen ja auch was dran verdienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schon fast media markt niveau >.<


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Klos, den LG gibts ja nur bei 2 Händlern ^.^
> 
> Werde mir nachhem Raid mal alle genau anschauen und dann entscheiden.



Ja, weil der ganz neu ist. Der ist ja erst seit ein paar Tagen überhaupt schon gelistet und in den meisten Fällen sind die neuen Modelle noch nicht mal lieferbar.

@Alternate-PC: Ich find das Ding nicht mal so teuer. Die verbauen da gutes Zeug. Gut, am Mobo wird gespart und das Gehäuse ist nicht gut gewählt.
Aber was ich halt vollends sinnfrei finde, ist das verbauen eines Dualcores für 160 Euro. Für 160 Euro kauf ich mir nen Phenom II 940. Der ist zwar in Anwendungen, welche nicht mit Quad skalieren dem 8500 unterlegen, trotzdem reicht seine Power für alles locker aus. Und in Spielen wie GTAIV blüht er dann voll auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand wieso ich bei dem Samsung T220

Bei den Einstellung nur Schärfe auf 100 einstellen kann und Fein garnicht?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2009)

Ich denke es wird der neue LG. Ich warte dann noch mit dem Bestellen bis er bei mehr Händlern gelistet wird und dann wird das meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

ist ein BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E6 Nt stark genug für dies setup?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




beim Netzteil rechner kamen ca 400 watt raus bin mir aber net mehr ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich frag nochmal da beim pc konfigurator mit dieser kombi im pc konfigurator nur netzteile ab 680 watt funktionieren. 
Mir wurd gesagt das sei ein bug möchts aber nochmal wissen ^.^


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Jup , reicht vollkommen aus.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal vor langem ne Seite gepostet mit sehr guten Bildern in jedem Format fürn Desktophibtergrund, weiß jemand noch wie die hieß?


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup , reicht vollkommen aus.. :-)_


thx
^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Ach ich hab jetzt Dreamscene.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Ich will Sims 3 :-(
_


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach ich hab jetzt Dreamscene.


Für dreamscene gibts hier viele gute
http://www.dreamscene.org/gallery.php


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Juni 2009)

Ich auch..

Nen Video bei Gott & die Welt hat mich voll Scharf darauf gemacht.

Aber nunja.
Mit einer x3100 würde ich es evtl nur unter 800x600 ,überall auf Minimum,zocken können.
Außerdem brauch ich mein Geld für meinen baldigen Rechner.. *snief*

Leider kenne ich keinen Sims Freak,der es hat ^^


----------



## EXclaw (5. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Machst dann mal (wenn du etwas weiter bist) ein paar Bilder Claw? Würde mich freuen - das Gehäuse ist einfach nur geil..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, werd' ich machen (: Wird aber noch was dauern. Ich muss ja auch noch die Vinyle bestellen etc. *g*


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Juni 2009)

Hm. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der Externen Festplatte Seagate FreeAgent Desk 500GB silber ST305004FDD2E1-RK ?
Hatte es auf Notebooksbilliger.de gesehen und da ich derzeit auf der Suche nach einem war, die größe völlig für mich Ausreicht und der Preis auch ok ist (58&#8364 ,wollte ich mal Fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem gemacht hatte?

Finde das Design eigendlich sehr Gelungen . 
Da ich außerdem sowieso silberne Gehäuse bevorzuge,würde es ziemlich passend dort stehen.

Ist die qualität OK für den Preis,oder verabschiedet es sich Schnell ?
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der Schreibgeschwindigkeit ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird der neue LG. Ich warte dann noch mit dem Bestellen bis er bei mehr Händlern gelistet wird und dann wird das meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, ich hab den LG bei meiner Schwester gestern mal mit Herr der Ringe getestet. Nen Shooter muss ich erst noch aufspielen. 
Der Kontrast ist sehr gut. Die Interpolation gelingt leider nicht so gut. Sobald man von der nativen Auflösung abweicht, wird es schon etwas unscharf.
Die native Auflösung ist ja FullHD bei dem 24". Im Spiel fällt es nicht so auf, wenn ich auf z.b. 1650x1080 runterstelle, aber im Desktop-Bereich wird es dann schon deutlich.

Die Reaktionszeit scheint absolut tauglich zu sein. Schlieren konnte ich keine sehen. Und auch sonst hab ich bisher keine Kritikpunkte gesehen.
Die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist für TN-Panel typisch schlecht. Aber wer damit nicht leben kann, wäre mit einen TN sowieso schlecht beraten.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein Laptop bis 600 euro mit numblock empfehlen`? Mein vater möchte sich evtl. ein laptop kaufen, Eig. nur zum internet surfen 
möglichst von toshiba. Der soll halt net so arschlahm sein also prozessor und arbeitsspeicher währen wichtiger als grafik schätze ich


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Juni 2009)

Da hätte ich glaube ich einige One angebote für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hätte 2 Lappys mit 17". Dort ist der Numblock wesentlich angenehmer als bei einem 15,4" Laptop.


Nr.1

Nr.2


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Juni 2009)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sich scho erledigt mit dem notebooks aber trotzdem danke. Dauert noch ein weilchen bisser sich eins kauft


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.

Erschöpft von einer 36std-LAN und mit neuem CPU-Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Juni 2009)

Hat dir ein Kumpel eins verkauft, oder habt ihr als Gewinn für den Besten einen Kühler gegeben?

Oder du hast es gerade bekommen... ^^

Hätteste die Lan doppelt so lange gemacht, würdest du sicher aussehen wie dein Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau berichte doch mal von der Lan LOLTroll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2009)

Lasst ihn, er wurde in PacMan nur Zweiter.


----------



## Zaino (6. Juni 2009)

Ich bin irgendwie auf der suche nach einem neuen Wallpaper in 1680x1050, kennt ihr vielleicht
irgendwelche guten Wallpaperseiten oder kennt nen cooles Wallpaper. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich finde ja die Aion Wallpaper ganz schick ^^


Ansonsten : 
http://www.wallpaper-area.to/


----------



## painschkes (6. Juni 2009)

_Bin jetzt erstmal "Afk".. Der Exorzist schauen :-) (leider nur Cut) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lasst ihn, er wurde in PacMan nur Zweiter.



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das übliche halt.

diverse Transfers von Software etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viel Spielerei.

CS bin ich mal wieder irgendwo in den letzten Rängen rumgesumpft. Dafür hab ichs bei Left 4 Dead und World in Conflict immer raus gerissen als Bester der Spielestatistik.

Und halt noch andere übliche Spiele wie WC 3 (inkl. mods) oder Battlefield.

War aber sehr angenehm. Wir waren 8 Leute und haben da ne nette Privatlan veranstaltet.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (6. Juni 2009)

Ihr wart nur 8 Leute? für mich ist das keine LAN, eine Richtige LAN Party fängt für mich ab 200 Leute an.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2009)

Ab 2 Spieler ist schon ne Lan-Party.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juni 2009)

_Das er extra Privatlan gesagt hat ist dir aufgefallen Plexomax? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## pampam (6. Juni 2009)

Ist doch viel lustiger, wenn man mit 7 Freunden zusammen ist.
Außerdem ist 4vs4 meiner Meinung nach in nem Shooter wie CoD4 die perfekte Anzahl. Da hat man kein sinnloses Rumgeballere und Granatengewerfe, sonder muss taktisch sein, um zu gewinnen.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juni 2009)

_Genauso siehts aus :-)

So..wieder weg.. Exorzist weitergucken.._


----------



## pampam (6. Juni 2009)

Was genau hat man von einer LAN mit 200 Leuten und mehr? Gibt es ein Spiel, bei dem mehr als 64 Spieler gleichzeitig spielen können?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (6. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das er extra Privatlan gesagt hat ist dir aufgefallen Plexomax?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch schon aber Private lan's macht doch kein Spass ? da kann man ja nicht seine Viren und Trojaner unter die leute Bringen ääääääääää Ich meine free AntiVirus.



pampam schrieb:


> Was genau hat man von einer LAN mit 200 Leuten und mehr? Gibt es ein Spiel, bei dem mehr als 64 Spieler gleichzeitig spielen können?



Es müssen ja Nicht alle das Gleiche spielen, Schon mal was von dreamhack gehört? so was in der Art meine ich.


----------



## pampam (6. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Es müssen ja Nicht alle das Gleiche spielen, Schon mal was von dreamhack gehört? so was in der Art meine ich.



Nein, was genau ist das?

Ist nicht so, dass ich was gegen die großen LAN's hab, ich würde, wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einer privaten und einer richtig großen LAN Party aber viel lieber die private nehmen. Aber ich glaube, das kann man eh nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (6. Juni 2009)

*DreamHack* ist eine seit 1994 jährlich und seit 2002 halbjährlich stattfindende Mischung aus LAN-Party und Demoparty, abgehalten im schwedischen Jönköping. Die DreamHack im Winter 2004, welche am 25. bis 28. November 2004 im Elmia-Messezentrum veranstaltet wurde, war mit 5.272 Teilnehmern und 5.852 Computern, verbunden durch ein einziges Local Area Network, die größte LAN-Party der Welt und wurde in das Guinness-Buch der Rekorde aufgenommen. 2006 wollten die Veranstalter den Eintrag auf 10.000 Teilnehmer erhöhen, schafften den neuen Weltrekord allerdings "nur" mit 7.752 Teilnehmern und 7.788 Rechnern. Auf der Dreamhack Winter 2007 wurde dann die "magische" 10.000 Computer Marke überschritten. Die offizielle Ankündigung lautete: 11,060 PAYING ATTENDEES 10,544 COMPUTERS IN THE NETWORK

 In fast jedem Jahr, werden die Teilnehmer zu exklusiven Beta Tests der neusten Spielegenerationen eingeladen. So konnte man im Sommer 2007 das inzwischen sehr erfolgreiche Spiel "World in Conflict" beta-testen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (6. Juni 2009)

Jo, hab ich grad den Artikel in Wikipedia gelesen. Also darauf hätte ich dann echt keine Lust. Mit mehr, als 5000 Leuten in einer Halle mit stickicker Luft...
Sowas wär nichts für mich.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich grad den Artikel in Wikipedia gelesen. Also darauf hätte ich dann echt keine Lust. Mit mehr, als 5000 Leuten in einer Halle mit stickicker Luft...
> Sowas wär nichts für mich.



Klar Ist nicht jeder Sein Ding! Aber so sehe ich Wenigstes mal Bekannt aus dem Spiel RL ich kenne Viele Spieler aus Frankreich, Deutschland, Österreich so gar paar aus der USA reisen extra für die LAN party an! So Sehen wir uns Einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

Wohn in krefeld hier gibts leider keine großen lans und ich mit 15jahrn kann mir au net mein auto schnappen un wohin fahrn


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Naja, private Lans und große Lans kann man ja nicht wirklich vergleichen, die haben beide ihre Vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag kleinere Lans aber auch lieber, studenlang WC3 Custom Hero Line Wars bis das Spiel crasht ftw <3


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Private Lans sind auch mir wesentlich lieber.
Ist viel Gemütlicher und man kann die Verlierer gezielt Auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem Spielen wir eher selten Shooter,sondern mehr Spiele,welche bis 8 Personen gehen.


Ansonsten.. 
Kennt jemand einen netten offline Zeitvertreib?^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Shooter gehen doch auch mit 8 Personen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Offline Zeitvertreib? WC3 Kampagnen nochmal durchspielen, UT, CS etc. gegen Bots... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen netten offline Zeitvertreib?^^



Wer Spielt denn noch offline Spiele, das ist doch nicht mehr Modern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich Würde Sagen wenn es für PC ist, und man nicht auf die Mega Super Grafik Steht und Halo gerne Spielt ja dann Halo 2 Spiel ich im moment kann ich Jedem Halo fan empfehlen.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Ist mir klar,dass man auch zu 8.th Shooter spielen kann. Aber wir bevorugen halt was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ich momentan Geld sammle wollte ich eigendlich relativ ungern wieder nen MMROPG beginnen. Höchstens Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,aber stimmt. an WC hatte ich garnicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2009)

_Re , Exorzist ist vorbei - wie immer , ganz cool :]

So , jetzt mal Sims 3 installieren.._


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Will auch *snief*.

Hollt sich zum Glück doch nen Kumpel. Werde ich es ein wenig bei ihm Andadeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Sei Froh ich war Bitter Enttäuscht! Nicht Viel Neues Und Tier und so hat es wieder nicht da kommen sicher Wieder 50 Addons wie bei Sims 1 (da war es noch k) aber SImst 2 Sry keine Hinhalte Von Sims 1 WTF ? und nun das Gleiche FUCK EA ! ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Will auch *snief*.
> 
> Hollt sich zum Glück doch nen Kumpel. Werde ich es ein wenig bei ihm Andadeln
> 
> ...


_

Soll ich ein paar Screens machen & Eindrücke schreiben? 

Wird dann aber erst nachher ( nach 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _

_

Aufjeden Fall schonmal geil das man die Möbel endlich schräg stellen kann.._


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja,hatte noch nie ein Addon gekauft. 

Werde es aber aus Prinzip antesten, außerdem klingt die offene Welt ganz ok und auch die Grafik passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juni 2009)

Hab mich jetzt für einen günstigen und laut Test gutem Monitor entschieden. War auch bei Prad als Gamer-Highlight oder sowas:
http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?pID...9b788363f1f6b67

kennt jemand die Seite? Kann man da beruhigt bestellen? ^^


----------



## minimitmit (7. Juni 2009)

Huhu ihrs hab jetzt endlich meinen neuen PC mit nem ph2 940 und ner 4770 + rest halt.
Kennt ihr vllt nen Tool mitdem ich Kern 3+4 Warhammer die restlichen den anderen proggis zuweisen kann?


----------



## pampam (7. Juni 2009)

Du kannst im Taskmanager unter dem Reiter Prozesse rechtsklick auf Warhammer und dann auf Zugehöhrigkeit. Da müsstest du es auswählen können.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

im Taskmanager rechtsklick auf den Prozess => Zugehörigkeit festlegen


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juni 2009)

So, gerade mit dem Fensterbau fertig geworden. L-förmige Öffnung in die Seitenwand geflext, alles schön nachgeschliffen, Plexiglas zurechgeschnitten (per Kreissäge, hat aber mein Vater gemacht^^), Plexiglas mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestig und als zusätzliche Fixierung mit Silikon gearbeitet. Jetzt musses nurnoch trocknen. Wenn Interesse besteht, werd ich Fotos vom "Finale" hochladen^^ Morgen wird dann noch der Innenraum lackiert.


----------



## pampam (7. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> So, gerade mit dem Fensterbau fertig geworden. L-förmige Öffnung in die Seitenwand geflext, alles schön nachgeschliffen, Plexiglas zurechgeschnitten (per Kreissäge, hat aber mein Vater gemacht^^), Plexiglas mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestig und als zusätzliche Fixierung mit Silikon gearbeitet. Jetzt musses nurnoch trocknen. Wenn Interesse besteht, werd ich Fotos vom "Finale" hochladen^^ Morgen wird dann noch der Innenraum lackiert.



Ich würds gerne mal sehen, da ich auch grade dabei bin, mein Gehäuse zu modden.
Wenn es jemanden interessieren sollte, lade ich auch ein paar Bilder hoch, sobald es fertig ist.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr gestern Rock am Ring 2009 Slipknot spielen sehen live auf MTV?

Die waren echt die beste Band, die bis jetzt dort war. Die Fans gingen da so ab, im Gegensatz zu den andren. War echt geil gewesen zuzuschauen!


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

mhm Spielt wer mit mir combat arms xD


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

will unbedingt Bilder von euch beiden sehen.

Mein Gehäuse werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch ein wenig abändern. Der Lack für 5€ aus der Dose sieht einfach scheiße aus. Wahrscheinlich geh ich mit nem Sandstrahler drüber und dann wirds pulverbeschichtet, je nach dem was der Spaß kostet.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig ,ob Aion auch auf Linux (Speziell Ubuntu) laufen wird?


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Ohne nachzuhelfen sicher nicht, aber wozu gibts WINE/Cedega 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Stimmt,ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ahja, 
Konnte man Win32 nicht gegen einen Aufpreis von ~12&#8364; auf Win64 Updgraden ?
Also ich meine,wenn man den Win32 KEy schon besitzt


Wenn nicht,dann kram ich gleich Linux raus ^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Das geht glaube ich mit Windows Anytime Upgrade, das findest in der Systemsteurung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Oh cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir.

Bei meinen derzeitigen Laptop  steht die Funktion zwar nicht zur Verfügung,aber hier habe ich sowieso nur 2GB ram.

Wird dann ,wenn ich es Benötige, schon gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-2BzE4fqsU

Voll cool xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

Wann kommt aion denn raus? wird des son f2p mmo?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wann kommt aion denn raus? wird des son f2p mmo?



Frag ich mich auch ob das ein f2p mmo ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann uns mikroflame bestimmt sagen,  *in mikroflames richtung guck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, wird das ganz normal über Monatsabo gemacht, was mir persönlich auch lieber ist, als dieser f2p-Müll, bei dem ich dann für Items bezahlen muss.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Ja, Aion kostet soweit ich weis auch 12 Euro im Monat, wie WoW. 
Momentan ist für das Release Herbst 2009 angegeben, aber das kann sich noch verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Sry,war weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist ein MMORPG ,welches 13&#8364; Monatliche Gebühr verlangt.

Hersteller wird NcSoft sein, auch von der Lineage serie,Tabula Rasa ,City of Heroes und Guildwars bekannt.

Es wird zwei Seiten geben,eine helle und eine dunkle.

Zur Auswahl stehen zu beginn 4 Grundklassen,welche man von anfang an aussuchen kann. Später kann man sich genauer Spezialisieren.

z.B. kann ein Krieger später entweder ein Tank (Templer) oder ein nahkampf DD werden (Gladiator).

Besonders die Charakterauswahl find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehe dem Barack Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja,es basiert auf der ersten Crytek engine und sieht somit ganz Schick aus und die Anforderungen sind vergleichsweise gering.
Auch läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig.

Anmerken muss man noch,dass das Spiel etwas härter ist ,was den Schwierigskeitsgrad angeht.
Die Monster haben so einiges drauf,da ist nichts mit Reinlaufen und Umbomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat viel aus Lineage, sind ja auch die selben Entwickler, aber in Aion kann man wesentlich besser Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fals noch Fragen offen sind.. Meldet euch^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

wow, hört sich spannend an. Ich hoff, dass es eine Testversion geben wird. (Hast du Infos dazu?)


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

will au testversion, aber imo ist ja beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Zu der Testversion leider nicht.

Aion ist in Korea schon releast wurden.

In China läuft derzeit die beta,wo du dich auch einschreiben lassen kannst.

In Europa laufen derzeit diese Prewiev Events (Mittlerweile heißen die auch Beta tests,aber am Prinzip hat sich nichts geändert.)
D.h ab und an werden Keys verlost und du kannst ein Wochende teilnehmen. 
Weiß nicht ob man damit auch an anderen Wochenenden teilnehmen kann.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ahja,es basiert auf der ersten Crytek engine und sieht somit ganz Schick aus und die Anforderungen sind vergleichsweise gering.



Wie muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Hm.

Es sieht ungefähr so aus wie Farcry 1^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2009)

Das ist eben die Engine, mit welcher soweit ich weiß z.b. auch FarCry 1 lief. Somit sollte ein guter Dualcore und mittelprächtige Graka für ungetrübtes Spielvergnügen ausreichend sein. Ich werde es mir auch mal anschauen, wenn es soweit ist. Allerdings kommt um diese Zeit auch Star Trekk Online raus. Da habe ich ja einiges zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Videomaterial empfinde ich es aber als deutlich schlechter, als FarCry1. Insbesondere, was die Vegetation betrifft. Aber vielleicht täuscht das ja.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

Dass sie die Crytek-Engine benutzen, die Anforderungen gegenüber anderen Crytek-Titeln aber gering ausfallen werden vielleicht?


Hat jemand ne Idee für ne CPU bis ~170€, Sockel 775? Der E2200 soll ausgetauscht werden. Lohnen sich die Quads in dem Preissegment überhaupt? (Q6700/Q8300) Dual-Core will ich nicht unbedingt nochmal haben, wenn, dann gleich nen Quad. Bin in letzter Zeit doch öfters an dem Rechner als sonst.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2009)

Weisst du wo man sich für die chinesische Beta einschreiben lassen kann und wo man den Client downloaden kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

Ergendwo im Aion-forum von Buffed hat jemand eine Anleitung ,mit Bildern, gepostet wie man auf den Chinaserver zocken kann.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich würd nen Dual reinmachen, ist doch eh nur dein...äh Viert-PC oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganzen Quads von Intel find ich in dem Preisbereich nicht angemessen.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

ne, Zweit-PC Das andere ist ein Notebook bzw. Arbeits-PC, welcher aber der Firma gehört. Notebook ist auch schon ~4 Jahre alt.

Also in dem Fall wohl einen E8400. Danke für die Info


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

wenn du nochn mainbaord mit amd sockel rumliegen hasst nimm doch phenomII 940 kost 160euro


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

ja, ich hab noch ein AMD-Board rumliegen. Sockel A. Vielleicht kauf ich tatsächlich den 940er und mach mich mit Hammer und Feile ran

Ne im Ernst: Da wäre ich selbst draufgekommen, aber ich hab das Mainboard (GA-EP45-DS4) erst neu gekauft.


----------



## pampam (7. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ne, Zweit-PC Das andere ist ein Notebook bzw. Arbeits-PC, welcher aber der Firma gehört. Notebook ist auch schon ~4 Jahre alt.
> 
> Also in dem Fall wohl einen E8400. Danke für die Info



Wenn du aber genug Dinge damit machst, die Quadcores unterstützen würde sich ein Q6600 bzw 6700 mehr lohnen, denke ich.
Außerdem soll man die ziemlich gut übertakten können.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

naja, der Q6700 kommt immer mit G0-Stepping, eine andere Variante gibt es meines Wissens garnicht.

Ehrlich gesagt spiel ich mit dem Rechner hauptsächlich (im Moment GTA IV und Assassins Creed, beides Multicore-Spiele...), und ich denke, in genau diese Richtung werden auch weitere neue Spiele kommen. Wenn ich jetzt den E8400 reinbau, dann ärger ich mich in nem Jahr, dass ich keinen Quad genommen hab. 
Vielleicht warte ich auch noch 2-3 Monate und bau dann einen Q9450 rein, vielleicht gibts aber auch ein Upgrade auf Core i7 oder Core i5 und der "alte" Q9550 wandert dann in den kleinen PC. Ich muss mir das nochmal überlegen. 

Primär bin ich aber aktuell auf der Suche nach einer Lüftersteuerung unter 20€ welche mit 4 Lüftern klar kommt, hab da auch schon ein paar ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2009)

So ein gutes Mobo für nen Zweit-PC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der 8400 wäre mir da auch zu teuer. Ich dachte eher an nen 7400 oder so. Wenn du damit nur arbeitest, reicht das doch locker.
Wenn du allerdings mit Anwendungen arbeitest, die Quad unterstützen, dann würde ich einen 8300 Quad nehmen.

Aber an und für sich reicht doch nen 7400 oder? Für alles andere hast du ja deinen guten 9550. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (7. Juni 2009)

Also eine ganze einfache, die ein paar regelbaren Widerständen oder Schalter, die mehrere "an"-Stellungen haben?
Sowas könntest du dir bei Bedarf auch selbst bauen. Bin auch grade dabei, für mein Gehäuse, welches ich grade etwas modde, eine kleine Lüftersteuerung zu bauen.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

Klos das Mainboard hab ich bei den Alternate Muttertagen gekauft. Dort lag der reguläre Preis bei 125&#8364; (im Moment ein wenig teurer), dazu gibts 30&#8364; Abwrackprämie von Gigabyte und einen 25&#8364;-Gutschein von Alternate, effektiv also für 70&#8364;. Ich war eh auf der Suche nach einem neuen Board, da das alte ASRock nichts taugte, ins Auge gefasst hatte ich ein MSI P35 Neo2 FR, welches auch 60-70&#8364; kostet. Von daher ein Schnäppchen Mit dazu gabs dann eben auch noch 4GB Kingston HyperX 1066, welcher 42&#8364; gekostet hat, jetzt aber auch schonwieder 20&#8364; mehr kostet.

Arbeiten ist relativ, das eher nicht. Meistens läuft auf dem Rechner Photoshop oder er wird zum spielen genutzt (und das am wenigsten von mir).
Ich werd mir das ganze noch überlegen...ist ein Q9200/Q9300 schneller als der Q6700?

pampam Lüftersteuerung wirds wohl die Scythe KazeQ werden.


----------



## pampam (7. Juni 2009)

Der Q9300 und doch nen Takt von 2,33 Ghz, oder? Fall es der war, dann soll er auf dem Niveau von einem Q6600 sein. Also wäre der Q6700 schneller.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2009)

mmh...9300 liegt bei ca. 180 Euro, dann würde ich lieber nen alten 9550 nehmen, welcher bei HOH.de z.b. schon für 194 Euro zu haben ist. Muss ja nicht unbedingt E0 sein.

Ne, der 9300 hat 2,5 Ghz und im Gegensatz zum 6700 die neuere Architektur, die auch etwa 10-15% Performance ausmacht. Außerdem hat er einen FSB von 333 und der alte 6700 nur 266. Dafür hat der 6700 etwas mehr Cache. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, daß der 9300 schneller ist. Der 6700 kennt auch keine SSE4.1 Befehlssätze. Die wurden mit dem Penryn eingeführt. In wie weit die aber inzwischen auch genutzt werden, so das unterm Strich Mehrleistung herauskommt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

na, mal sehen. Ich muss mir das ganze wie gesagt noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2009)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Test-2.1-Lautsp...3_36291921.html


Wie kann Chip 2.1 Soundanlagen für den PC ab 300-400 Euro anbieten und da Tests drüber zuschreiben?

Wer kauft sich sowas, da bekommt man schon von Logitech für 260 Euro ein 5.1 System Z5500, das hat durch aus mehr Bumbs dahinter als son 2.1 Ding für 400 Euro...


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

*hust* ^^


Kennt wer eigendlich paar gute offline RPGs zum Zeitvertreib?

Am besten paar ältere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> *hust* ^^
> 
> 
> Kennt wer eigendlich paar gute offline RPGs zum Zeitvertreib?
> ...


Diablo 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Juni 2009)

leider schon durchgespielt.

Außerdem machst alleine nicht so viel bock ;(


Wie findet ihr eigendlich Baldurs Gate ? (1 & 2). 
MIt dem Big World mod isses sicher nice


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs mit Sudeki, nicht sehr bekannt macht mir aber viel spass


----------



## pampam (7. Juni 2009)

Hier etwas für alle, die sich gegen das angestrebte Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von "Killerspielen" wehren möchten. 
http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/19...ele_verbot.html


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Hier etwas für alle, die sich gegen das angestrebte Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von "Killerspielen" wehren möchten.
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/19...ele_verbot.html



Nach der jetztigen Planung wird das eh ab 2010 von der europäischen Gesetzgebung wieder gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2009)

_Hm , irgendwie such ich n neues Spiel - bloss was? _


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , irgendwie such ich n neues Spiel - bloss was? _



welches Genre darf es denn sein?

Ich persönlich warte jetzt auf Assassin´s Creed 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gameplay-Videos sind einfach geil


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2009)

_Naja , das hol ich dann für die Xbox , derzeit such ich noch was auf PC  

Naja , ich steh eher so auf Rollenspiele..aber von mir aus auch ein "angenehmer" Shooter oder so ne Art Rätzelspiel (alâ Myst , nur nicht ganz so extrem).._


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juni 2009)

lalala, CoD5 + ZombieX-Mod, lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , das hol ich dann für die Xbox , derzeit such ich noch was auf PC
> 
> Naja , ich steh eher so auf Rollenspiele..aber von mir aus auch ein "angenehmer" Shooter oder so ne Art Rätzelspiel (alâ Myst , nur nicht ganz so extrem).._



naja, Fallout 3 ist mittlerweile günstiger. Two Worlds ist vor kurzes als "Gold-edition" erschienen und auch DSA: Drakensang ist im Bugetbereich angekommen und wert zu spielen.

Zum Rätseln könnte ich Sam & Max Episode 1 empfehlen. Geniale Spiele und im englischen Original noch nen Stück besser.

Aber was verstehst du unter "angenehmen" Shooter?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (7. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> lalala, CoD5 + ZombieX-Mod, lalala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da würde Ich lieber Left 4 dead kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2009)

_CoD5 hab ich , wie bekomm ich denn da den Zombie Mod? Geht das nicht nur mit der Englischen? 

@LoL : 

-Fallout schon gespielt 
-Drakensang schon gespielt
-Sam & Max schau ich mir mal an

Naja , CoD5 (normal) zB ist einfach grottig.. genau wie FarCry2.. irgendwie..naja ich weiss nicht genau was.. °_°


----

Wenn irgendwem ein paar schicke Spiele einfallen - bescheid sagen! ;-)_


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juni 2009)

Der Mod funktioniert (scheinbar) auch mit der Deutschen Version. (Hab selbst die englische die ich mit dem Key aus der deutsche Verkaufsversion nutze)

Beschreibung zum Mod

Auf der Seite findest du auch die EU-Server, die direkt von Killer (dem Modder) angeboten werden. Einfach den Server joinen und du lädst en Mod automatisch. Ich selbst bin meistens auf EU1 anzutreffen. Mittlerweile lvl63 im ersten Prestigemode...^^

Is halt nen Kurzweiliger Spaß. Am Anfang gibts einen Zombie, der gegen ca 50 Hunter kämpft. Im Laufe der Runde werdens immer mehr Zombies (durch andere Zombies getötete Hunter), dadurch steigt dann wiederum auch der Metzelfaktor. Als Hunter gibts dann die bekannten Zufallsboxen, aus denen bspw die MG42 oder Browning rauskommt.

Die Innenminister hätten gegen den Modus bestimmt was auszusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Hm , ist nicht so das richtige 


Menno..immernoch auf der suche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keiner n Tip? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


----

Btw , Wall-E Casemod : 

 Klick mich! 

----

 i5 "Benchmark" 
_


----------



## minimitmit (8. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage:
Mein Bruder hat sich Collin McRae Dirt fuer PC bestellt.
Hat wer dazu benchmarks?
Wuerde gerne wissen, ob ers auf 1680x 1050 mit 4 aa /16 af auf max zocken kann.
SyS:
Ph 2 940 Standardtackt
4770
4GB CL4 800er


----------



## pampam (8. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube schon. Ich habs auch und kann es bei 1280*1024 aufs höchste stellen.
Mein Sys:
E4500@ 2,5Ghz
4GB Ram
HD3850


----------



## minimitmit (8. Juni 2009)

Super THX fuer die schnelle Antwort.
Deine Graka ist ja deutlich lahmer als meine da sollte sie 1680x1050 schaffen.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Verdammt!

Ich wette ihr könnt euch nicht Vorstellen wie Sauer ich inzwischen auf mich bin ... -.-


Hatte damals vor einer Woche beim Aion keygewinnspiel von Buffed mitgemacht.


Hatte mich ziemlich geärget dass ich ihn nicht bekommen habe (hatte desöfternen im Emailordner nachgeschaut.)

Als ich heute wieder nachschaute merkte ich beim entmisten der Mails,dass auf Seite 2 (wo ich im normalen gebrauch eigendlich nicht nachschaue),dass ich eigendlich gewonnen hätte.

Aus ergendeinen grund wurde an diesem und dem darauffolgenden Tag die Spamfunktion nicht aktiviert.

Habe trotzdem in die Mail geschaut und lese "Damit erhalten sie zugang vom 2 bis zum 7 Juni."

Guck ich auf den Kalender. Heute ist der Achte -.-.


Kopf trifft Tischplatte ;(


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Hatte die koreanische "Version" angetestet , recht lustig..mal schaun ob ich es später mal hole.. _


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Nunja,
derzeit kann ich es nur ganz Knapp spielen.

Wenn dann noch die weite Verbindung nach Korea /China kommt, liege ich sicher bei 1 bild pro jahr ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Verbindung hat nichts mit FPS zu tun _


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes wie wärs mit bioshock ist super goil und kost nur 10 euro


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Kosten sind mir egal , und gespielt hab ich´s auch schon 

/Immernoch auf der Suche _


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Verbindung hat nichts mit FPS zu tun _




Nunja,ich habe es etwas schlecht Ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich meinte damit,dass ich durch den PC wenig FPS habe und durch die höhere Latenz wird das ganze noch zusätzlich Verzögert ^^

//edit

Wieder schlecht ausgerückt...


Ich hoffe du weisst was ich Meine ^^


//edit 2.

Was hällst du eigendlich von etwas älteren Rollenspielen ?

Baldurs Gate 1&2 im Big world Mod ist ganz lustig .
Auch Neverwinter nights ist nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Ich weiss was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm , auch schon angespielt.. o_o

Hm.. und so Spiele wie Mirrors Edge , Assassins Creed etc kommen dann auf Konsole..vllt irgendwas "neues" nur was.. menno -.-*_


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Was gibt es den noch so.

Morrorwind + Addon und Oblivion + Addon schonmal gespielt ?

Finde beides auch ganz nett ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Jup..kenn ich alles _


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Ähm...

Supermario World?^^

Hab ich als Kind damals immer auf der Snes gezockt..


Oh,wo wir gerade bei Snes sind !

Fals du es noch nicht getan hast,würde ich mir nen Snes emulatur downloaden und etwas Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana usw. Dadeln.

Dass sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Rollenspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _derzeit such ich noch was auf PC  _



Mir ist da gerade was eingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.battleforge.com/portal/site/Bat...rge/landingpage


ist ja nun kostenlos!


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Jo battleforge ist cool, aber man hat in der gratis version nur 2decks die relativ schlecht sind, aber die einzelspieler kampagne kann man damit schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du mehr karten willst musst du dir mit echtem geld booster kaufen^^


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Ist eigendlich nur die halbe Wahrheit.


Das Spiel würde ich nur Zocken ,sofern ich auch die 30€ Box gekauft hätte.

Dort ist ja bereits das Starterdeck sowie die 3000 Punkte drauf.

Wenn man es so Spielt ,soll es am Anfang ja wesentlich schwerer sein und man kann in der Zeit nicht im Auktionshaus handeln.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juni 2009)

So, nach einigen Komplikationen (Silikon is "gerissen", musste also nochma alles neu machen) isses jetzt endlich fertig. Lackieren konnt ichs jetzt halt noch net, wird am Mittwoch gemacht. Ich selbst bin mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden (Für mein erstes Mal...^^).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bilder von der Seite würde ich am Mittwoch dann posten.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr karten willst musst du dir mit echtem geld booster kaufen^^



Mir Reichen die Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So lange ich VS modus spiele XD


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Hatte ich bis eben (bis ich Rechner neu aufgesetzt hatte) drauf - ganz okay aber auch nichts besonderes :<_


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> ...und man kann in der Zeit nicht im Auktionshaus handeln....


Auf lvl 5 wirds auktionshaus freigeschaltet, also ein paar missionen in der kampagne
Aber wenn man die 30 euro box kauft hat man schon punkte im wert von 30 euro und n paar starterdecks^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

Radon schaut schick aus, was ist denn für Hardware (Kühler?) verbaut?


----------



## pampam (8. Juni 2009)

Will auch so nen schicken Kühler, aber hab kein (kaum) geld übrig, wegen dem Casemodd. 
Aber bevor ich mir nen neuen Kühler kauf, spar ich lieber gleich für einen neuen PC MIT gutem (gut aussehendem) Kühler.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

ich lad gerade Battleforge, einfach mal testen, kost ja nix. Wenns gefällt kauf ich es vielleicht, ich such aktuell eh nach nem Spiel, da mich GTA IV/Assassins Creed nichtmehr wirklich fesseln. 

Was ich toll finde: Der Downloader von EA lädt mit ~1,3MBit/s. Toll! Viele Downloads sind wirklich langsam, sowas freut mich dann.


----------



## pampam (8. Juni 2009)

Schon Devil may Cry 4 oder X-Men origins: Wolverine probiert?
Ich spiele im momment öfter CoD4 online oder HAWX, ab und zu auch mal kurz Farcry 2. 
Damit hätte ich alle meine Spiele aufgezählt, die ich noch (manchmal) spiele.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

Shooter sind eher weniger mein Fall (außer HL²), HAWX müsste ich kaufen, bei der Demo fand ich die Grafik recht lieblos. X-Men...mal schauen, vielleicht gibts ne Demo. Auf den ersten Blick eher weniger meins, vielleicht gefällts mir ja doch. Devil may cry sagt mir zwar von Namen her was, aber was das ist (Horror-Shooter?) weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Radon schaut schick aus, was ist denn für Hardware (Kühler?) verbaut?



Also der Kühler dürfte der Scythe Mugen II sein.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juni 2009)

Richtig, is der Mugen 2 + Scythe Kama Lüfter mit blauer LED. Die andere Hardware sieht man ja im sysprofile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich ärgerts nur, dass der Accelero Xtreme GTX280 VGA-Kühler net lieferbar is... in meiner Bestellung war noch nen blauer 120mm Lüfter^^ Der soll vorne hinters Lüftungsgitter. Wenn man im Moment seitlich reinguckt, fehlt das Licht rechts :/


----------



## pampam (8. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shooter sind eher weniger mein Fall (außer HL²), HAWX müsste ich kaufen, bei der Demo fand ich die Grafik recht lieblos. X-Men...mal schauen, vielleicht gibts ne Demo. Auf den ersten Blick eher weniger meins, vielleicht gefällts mir ja doch. Devil may cry sagt mir zwar von Namen her was, aber was das ist (Horror-Shooter?) weiß ich nicht.



Naja, nicht ganz ein Horrorshooter. Man spielt halt nen Typ mit nem großen Schwert, einer Pistole und coolen Sprüchen und kloppt dann auf die Gegnermassen ein.
Hier mal ein Test und heir ein Video. Es gibt viel freischaltbares und der Schwirigkeitsgrad endet irgendwo im nirgendwo. Ich scheitere immer am Endboss auf Teufelsjäger (die zweite schwirigkeit; es gibt glaub ich noch 2 schwerere). Dazu kommt noch ein Modus, wie Heaven or Hell (praktisch ein Bonus: alle Gegner sterben mit einem Schlag, man selbst auch) und anscheinend soll es noch Hell or Hell geben (will ich mir nicht vorstellen).


----------



## minimitmit (8. Juni 2009)

Hm braeuchte mal Hilfe:
Gestern und heute jedesmal bei Warhammer nen Bluescreen ( also bis jetzt 2mal insgesamt)  mit folgender Meldung:
CODE_USB_DRIVER

Wie kann ich das beheben?
Pc is ganz neu von Samstag Abend.
XP SP3 is drauf inkl allen Updates.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

so, jetzt erstmal Battleforge testen, war noch weg, Download ist fertig. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Recht Lustig , da ich PC heute neu gemacht hab isses bei mir nichtmehr drauf.. _


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

spiel gerade das Tutorial, die Grafik haut mich nicht vom Hocker. Aber naja F2P


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

Was ihr immer mit der Grafik habt O.o ich spiele Heute noch Halo 1.

Bei mir Kommt die Grafik ganz weit unten an
1. Die Sory
2. das Gameplay ist mir sehr wichtig
3.die Gegner KI
4.die Mit Streiter KI
Ja und erst dann Interessiert mich die Grafik


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Das hätte ich dir schon davor sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

Grafik ist mir sehr wichtig, ich kauf mir schließlich nicht umsonst einen teuren Rechner. Aber natürlich spiel ich auch alte Spiele (Gothik II/Diablo II LoD, WCIII)


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Grafik ist mir sehr wichtig, ich kauf mir schließlich nicht umsonst einen teuren Rechner. Aber natürlich spiel ich auch alte Spiele (Gothik II/Diablo II LoD, WCIII)




Ja aber seit alle auf Gute Grafik geil sind, sind die Spiele kürzer geworden und auch bei viele spiele wurde die Story auch recht dünn


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juni 2009)

naja, da schau ich mir mal verschiedene Spiele mit echt toller Grafik und viel Story an: RaceDriver Grid, Assassins Creed, GTA IV. Allein das gibt Stoff für mehrere Wochen Spielspaß bei super Grafik. Dass desshalb die Story zurückstecken musste, stimmt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Ja aber seit alle auf Gute Grafik geil sind, sind die Spiele kürzer geworden und auch bei viele spiele wurde die Story auch recht dünn



Dem muss ich zustimmen, heutige Spiele werden immer kürzer und die Storys/Atmosphäre ist auch nicht mehr so gut.
Wenn ich überlege wieviele Monate ich Morrowind gespielt habe, ohne es durchzuspielen sondern einfach die Welt und die Geschichte zu erkunden.
Oder Zelda auf dem N64, war wohl eines der besten Spiele das ich je hatte und heute find ich die Grafik unerträglich^^


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2009)

Also, für mich ist gute Grafik in heutigen Spielen unverzichtbar, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend zum Spielgefühl beiträgt. Um so besser die Grafik, um so realer das Spielgefühl. Allein mit guten Gameplay kann man mich nicht mehr aus der Reserve locken.


----------



## minimitmit (8. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Dem muss ich zustimmen, heutige Spiele werden immer kürzer und die Storys/Atmosphäre ist auch nicht mehr so gut.
> Wenn ich überlege wieviele Monate ich Morrowind gespielt habe, ohne es durchzuspielen sondern einfach die Welt und die Geschichte zu erkunden.
> Oder Zelda auf dem N64, war wohl eines der besten Spiele das ich je hatte und heute find ich die Grafik unerträglich^^


 In Erinngerungen schwälg....
Naja Majorask Masc war kacke iwie wegen dem speichern, aber Ocarina of Time genial.
Aber zu meinem Problem:
Weiß einer, wie ich das beheben koennte?


----------



## minimitmit (8. Juni 2009)

doppelpost...


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juni 2009)

mit "CODE_USB_DRIVER" kann man net viel anfangen, poste auch ma die fehlercodes in der form "STOP 0x0000xxxxxxx"


----------



## minimitmit (8. Juni 2009)

0x000000FE 0x00000004 0x864278c0 0x8ABDF3D8 0x00000000


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juni 2009)

naja, mit der heutigen Technik gibt es ein Problem:

mit der besseren Technik steigt die Arbeit und Kosten für Texturen etc. leider exponential.

Und damit die spiele trotzdem komerziell erfolgreich sein können, muss an anderer Stelle gespart werden. Und das sind meinstens Spielemechnaik und Story.

Spiele mit Gigantismus wie Metal Gear Solid 4 oder GTA 4 können in der heutigen Zeit nur auf Konsolen (wegen der geringeren Raubkopierrate) oder aufgrund extrem erfolreicher/bekannter Vorgänger realisiert werden.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, für mich ist gute Grafik in heutigen Spielen unverzichtbar, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend zum Spielgefühl beiträgt. Um so besser die Grafik, um so realer das Spielgefühl. Allein mit guten Gameplay kann man mich nicht mehr aus der Reserve locken.



Reale es Spiel Gefühl ? *lacher* besser Grafik ist für mich nicht reales Spiel Gefühl! Reales Spiel Gefühl,  ist für mich wenn eines Tages du Ne Brille aufsetze und du echt im Spiel bist und nicht mehr mit maus und tastur spielst sonder  im spiel drin bist.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Reale es Spiel Gefühl ? *lacher* besser Grafik ist für mich nicht reales Spiel Gefühl! Reales Spiel Gefühl,  ist für mich wenn eines Tages du Ne Brille aufsetze und du echt im Spiel bist und nicht mehr mit maus und tastur spielst sonder  im spiel drin bist.



schonmal Screens der CryEngine 3 gesehen...DAS nenn ich Photorealismus!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> schonmal Screens der CryEngine 3 gesehen...DAS nenn ich Photorealismus!



ja schöne und gut hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber ein echtes Reales Spiel Gefül ist das nicht weil du immer noch über Maus und Tastatur  spielst erst wenn du im spiel bist und selber die Waffe in der Hand hast ist es ein echtes Spiel Reales Gefühl. Verstehst du was ich meine ? xD


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> ja schöne und gut hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber ein echtes Reales Spiel Gefül ist das nicht weil du immer noch über Maus und Tastatur  spielst erst wenn du im spiel bist und selber die Waffe in der Hand hast ist es ein echtes Spiel Reales Gefühl. Verstehst du was ich meine ? xD



Hier ging es aber rein um die grafische Darstellung...


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (8. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Hier ging es aber rein um die grafische Darstellung...



Ja schöne und gut in 5 Jahren Wirt es wieder besserre Grafik geben. das haut mich net mehr vom Hocker wenn ich schöne Grafik sehen will verlasse ich mein Keller und gehe mal raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juni 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Hm braeuchte mal Hilfe:
> Gestern und heute jedesmal bei Warhammer nen Bluescreen ( also bis jetzt 2mal insgesamt)  mit folgender Meldung:
> CODE_USB_DRIVER
> 
> ...



Hau mal den ganzen USB-Kram aus dem Gerätemanager, so das er die Treiber neu installiert.




PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Reale es Spiel Gefühl ? *lacher* besser Grafik ist für mich nicht reales Spiel Gefühl! Reales Spiel Gefühl,  ist für mich wenn eines Tages du Ne Brille aufsetze und du echt im Spiel bist und nicht mehr mit maus und tastur spielst sonder  im spiel drin bist.



Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, daß ein Spiel wie Dead Space kein glaubwürdigeres Erlebnis vermittelt, als irgendein Horrospiel vor 5 Jahren mit nicht annährend der Grafik. Damit etwas real wirken kann, muss es auch echt aussehen und das geht nur mit guter Grafik. Und was wäre deine supertolle Brille, mit der du dann meinst im Spiel zu sein, wenn alles was du siehst einfach nur billig und unecht aussieht. Irgendwie widersprichst du dir da gerade selbst ein bisschen. Grafik hat natürlich mit Realismus zu tun.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juni 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> 0x000000FE 0x00000004 0x864278c0 0x8ABDF3D8 0x00000000



Welche USB-Geräte sind angeschlossen?


----------



## Yaggoth (9. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, daß ein Spiel wie Dead Space kein glaubwürdigeres Erlebnis vermittelt, als irgendein Horrospiel vor 5 Jahren mit nicht annährend der Grafik. Damit etwas real wirken kann, muss es auch echt aussehen und das geht nur mit guter Grafik. Und was wäre deine supertolle Brille, mit der du dann meinst im Spiel zu sein, wenn alles was du siehst einfach nur billig und unecht aussieht. Irgendwie widersprichst du dir da gerade selbst ein bisschen. Grafik hat natürlich mit Realismus zu tun.




Mhm, hier muss ich widersprechen, zumindest teilweise... natürlich vermittelt eine bessere Grafik, mehr KI, weniger geskriptete Elemente etc. ein "realeres Spielgefühl". wenn ich mich nun aber zurückerinner... zu einer Zeit als z.B. Resident Evil als PC Spiel neu war... In meiner Erinnerung haben die Zombies maximal aus 20 Pixeln bestanden ;-)  aber es war ein super Spiel zum eintauchen... damals...Trotzdem haben es manche der heutigen Spiele schwer mich zu fesseln, sie sehen realer aus, allerdigns ist die Erwartungshaltung so stark gestiegen, dass einen dies auch nur noch selten vom Hocker haut. 
Was ich damit sagen will: In ihrer Zeit vermitteln auch Grafisch und Programmiertechnisch (nach heutigen Maßstäben) primitive Spiele ein reales Spielgefühl. Nur haben es Spiele immer schwerer diesen Anforderungen der Spieler gerecht zu werden.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Immernoch auf der Suche nach nem Spiel , gibts ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rollenspiel oder Aufbau/Strategie..darauf hätt ich Lust.. menno o_o_


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2009)

Such ich auch ;p


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (9. Juni 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Mhm, hier muss ich widersprechen, zumindest teilweise... natürlich vermittelt eine bessere Grafik, mehr KI, weniger geskriptete Elemente etc. ein "realeres Spielgefühl". wenn ich mich nun aber zurückerinner... zu einer Zeit als z.B. Resident Evil als PC Spiel neu war... In meiner Erinnerung haben die Zombies maximal aus 20 Pixeln bestanden ;-)  aber es war ein super Spiel zum eintauchen... damals...Trotzdem haben es manche der heutigen Spiele schwer mich zu fesseln, sie sehen realer aus, allerdigns ist die Erwartungshaltung so stark gestiegen, dass einen dies auch nur noch selten vom Hocker haut.
> Was ich damit sagen will: In ihrer Zeit vermitteln auch Grafisch und Programmiertechnisch (nach heutigen Maßstäben) primitive Spiele ein reales Spielgefühl. Nur haben es Spiele immer schwerer diesen Anforderungen der Spieler gerecht zu werden.



Amen Bruder genau das meine ich!



painschkes schrieb:


> _Immernoch auf der Suche nach nem Spiel , gibts ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie wäre es mit die Siedler ? http://siedler.de.ubi.com/


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Nein , nicht wirklich.._


----------



## minimitmit (9. Juni 2009)

USB sind dran:
Externe Festplatte
Razer Tarantula
Razer Copperhead
Fritz Wlan USB Stick


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juni 2009)

Dann zieh ma bitte die externe ab und probier, obs dann funktioniert.

Soltle das NICHT klappen: für jedes USB-Gerät die aktuellen Treiber installieren.


----------



## minimitmit (9. Juni 2009)

Naja dafuer muss ich aber den Bluescreen heraufbeschwoeren.
Der kommt ja selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW kam der immer nur wenn ich aus Warhammer auffen Desktop gewechselt hab ueber den Start Button auffer Tasta.


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juni 2009)

Ach, der Fehler tritt nur sporadisch auf? Dann update mal alle Treiber von den USB-Geräten


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Immernoch auf der Suche nach nem Spiel , gibts ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Quote unso..ich weiss ich nerve :X_


----------



## Yaggoth (9. Juni 2009)

Pack CC-Generals wieder aus, oder ganz retro starcraft ;-)


----------



## Gomel (9. Juni 2009)

Moin,hat schon jemand den neuen BetaTreiber 186.08 getestet?


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Passen AM2 Kühler auf AM3 Boards? Sollten ja eigentlich , oder?_


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

ja, passen.

Frage: Ich hab jetzt hier das geflutete Notebook meiner Schwester. Display sollte an sich noch in Ordnung sein, das will ich jetzt testen. Dass man einen Laptop als Monitor verwenden kann sollte gehen. Ich hab ihn also angeschlossen (via VGA, hat kein DVI) und er wird auch erkannt. Soll heißen, ich seh ihn im Treiber mit korrekter Auflösung und ich kann auch Fenster rüberschieben. Softwaretechnisch also in Ordnung.

Haken: Wie bekomm ich ein Bild? Ich hab alles eingesteckt, also Strom und VGA, aber ich muss das Ding doch wohl anschalten, nur rührt sich nichtsmehr. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit, das Display von Notebook mit Strom zu versorgen?


----------



## Gomel (9. Juni 2009)

Ja,tun sie

Ach,verdammt zuspät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

wie du kannst bilder rüberschieben?

ich denke du siehst nichts?

kann ja sein, dass der prozessor der die daten wie "auflösung" an den pc weitergibt noch funktioniert aber das eigentliche display trotzdem im arsch ist.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

na, bein Win7 werden die Fenster an den Monitor angepasst, wenn man sie an die linke/rechte Seite oder oben zieht. Ich kann die Fenster aber nach rechts rüber ziehen, also auf den anderen Monitor, nur seh ich eben nix.

Wie die CPU Daten (besonders vom Monitor) an meinen PC weitergibt, und zwar durch ein VGA-Kabel, ist mir schleierhaft. Zumal der Laptop einen Wasserschaden hat. Außerdem kann die CPU wohl kaum überhaupt einen Mucks machen, wenn die Kiste nichtmal läuft. Man kann sie nämlich nichtmehr anschalten, bedingt durch einen Kurzschluss beim Tauchgang.

HDD war übrigens in Ordnung und voll funktionsfähig. Gibt wahrscheinlich ne 2,5" externe HDD. Wollte ich schon immer mal haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Juni 2009)

@ Painschkes , wie wärs mit universe at war, oder Warcraft 3 nochmaldurchspielen(oder warcraft 3 custom maps), z.B hero line wars , hero line wars etc macht riesen spass !!


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Ne 

Naja , ich such nachher mal iwas und schau dann mal.._


----------



## Shefanix (9. Juni 2009)

painschkes, bist du weiblich? Dir kanns irgendwie keiner Recht machen, und wählerisch bist auch noch ^^

Mir würden sonst nur noch an Spielen folgende einfallen: 

- Alle Teile von Anno
- Empire Earth I & III
- American Conquest
- Cossacks 
- Roller Coaster Tycoon ^^
- Zoo Tycoon 2
- Railroad Tycoon 2
- Rotlicht Tycoon
- Age of Empire I - III
- Rome: Total War
- Command & Conquer alle Teile
- Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde I & II
- Heroes of Might & Magic alle Teile

Nicht Strategiespiele:

- Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
- Delta Force Black Hawk Down
- Alle Battlefield Teile
- Star Wars Battlefront


So, das sind die meisten die ich auch schon gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_ HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde hört sich gut an , aber wie gesagt - ich schau mal _


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juni 2009)

So, grad ne Logitech G5  bestellt. Meine MX518 zeigt nach fast 2 Jahren nen "Doppelknacken" sobald ich klick, außerdem hab ich ab und zus Gefühl, dass sie sich kurz aufhängt (Mauszeiger hängt sich kurz auf, sowohl am Rechner als auch am Laptop). Hat die G5 jemand? Soll ja schon recht gut sein.

Und ne Frage: Gibts evtl Betatreiber für Win7? Microsoft stellt ja scheinbar für die mobilitieradeons die Treiber übers Update bereit. Und ich habs Gefühl, dass der einfach schrecklich is. Selbst Videos ruckeln ab und zu, Flashdateien laufen ebenfalls nur träge ab, Seitenaufbau mit IE und FF is manchma genauso lahm als ob kein Treiber installiert wäre -.- Noch netma CoD2 läuft gescheit, nur auf minimalsten Einstellungen, und selbst da ruckelts.... ( X1200M im Laptop)

Edit: Gehäuse is mittlerweile schwarz, Bilder gibts morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Mhm, hier muss ich widersprechen, zumindest teilweise... natürlich vermittelt eine bessere Grafik, mehr KI, weniger geskriptete Elemente etc. ein "realeres Spielgefühl". wenn ich mich nun aber zurückerinner... zu einer Zeit als z.B. Resident Evil als PC Spiel neu war... In meiner Erinnerung haben die Zombies maximal aus 20 Pixeln bestanden ;-)  aber es war ein super Spiel zum eintauchen... damals...Trotzdem haben es manche der heutigen Spiele schwer mich zu fesseln, sie sehen realer aus, allerdigns ist die Erwartungshaltung so stark gestiegen, dass einen dies auch nur noch selten vom Hocker haut.
> Was ich damit sagen will: In ihrer Zeit vermitteln auch Grafisch und Programmiertechnisch (nach heutigen Maßstäben) primitive Spiele ein reales Spielgefühl. Nur haben es Spiele immer schwerer diesen Anforderungen der Spieler gerecht zu werden.



Also, soweit es mich betrifft, empfinde ich es so, daß sich das Spielgefühl deutlich gesteigert hat. Und das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Technik. Damals war man halt damit zufrieden, weil es zu jenen Zeitpunkt das Maximum darstellte. Aber wenn man mal Doom3 mit den vorherigen Teilen vergleicht, dann vermochte Doom3 mich in einen ganz anderen Bann zu ziehen, als die Vorgänger. Eine derart glaubhafte Horroratmosphäre zu vermitteln, erfordert meiner Meinung nach einfach eine gewisse Technik. Resident Evil und Alone in the Dark waren damals super, doch auch hier konnte nicht annährend die gleiche drückende Atmosphäre aufgebaut werden, wie etwa bei Dead Space.

Ich erwarte nicht, daß jedes Spiel mich grafisch vom Hocker haut. Nicht alles muss ein Crysis sein. Aber mit Spielen, welche nicht einen grafischen Mindeststandard erfüllen, welche bei mir durchaus hoch angesiedelt ist, kann ich einfach nichts mehr anfangen, da kann das Gameplay so gut sein, wie es will, es reizt mich nicht.

Einzige Ausnahme bilden hier Kult-adventure wie Maniac Manson, Secret of Monkey Island usw.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1185


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir, ich mag schlichtes Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider kein FullHD : /


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Heyhey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kennt wer nen schickes Gehäuse, vorzugsweise in Weiß/orange ?

Habe eigendlich schon genug von den typischen schwarzen Gehäusetypen.


Preisklasse sollte ähnlich wie beim Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade liegen. Also maximal 66€.

Würde mich auf Hilfe freuen ^^


Edit :

Am besten ohne beigefügtem Netzteil.

Wenn doch,dann bitte mindestens 600 Watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

hi,

Ich will mich jetzt ans Thema übertakten machen und hab schon einige Anleitungen und Guides im Internet und Fachzeitschriften gelesen.

Soweit kein Problem und alles ist vorbereitet, jedoch verwirrt mich eine sache.

Die eine Hälfte der Anleitungen meint, dass man PCI und PCIe Takt festsetzen soll. Die andere erwänht das nicht mal.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

festsetzen. PCIe auf 100Mhz.

AUF GAR KEINEN FALL Spannungen beim MB auf Auto lassen, die werden dann immer viel zu hoch gestellt, also alles erstmal festsetzen, für gewöhnlich gibts eine Option "normal" wo die Standartspannungen eingestellt werden.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Ich will mich jetzt ans Thema übertakten machen und hab schon einige Anleitungen und Guides im Internet und Fachzeitschriften gelesen.
> 
> ...



Welche CPU hast du denn?


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast du denn?



nen e8400. plane eigentlich den erstmal mit nem FSB von 400 auf 3,6 GHZ laufen zu lassen. langsam rantasten an die Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asoriel schrieb:


> festsetzen. PCIe auf 100Mhz.
> 
> AUF GAR KEINEN FALL Spannungen beim MB auf Auto lassen, die werden dann immer viel zu hoch gestellt, also alles erstmal festsetzen, für gewöhnlich gibts eine Option "normal" wo die Standartspannungen eingestellt werden.



ok, damit ist die Frage geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

na, ich hab schon nen E8400 gesehen, der FSB530 mitmacht (unter Wasser) bei meinem Nachbar. War nur auf dem Desktop und hat Screens gemacht, war im Idle schon arg warm und vor allem viel zu viel Volt. Unter Last kommt aber eh der VDrop. Ich hab gewettet, er bekommt die CPU nicht über 4,5Ghz und er hat sie dann auf 4,77 laufen lassen.

Was hast du denn für Ram? Wenn du kein DDR2 1000Mhz oder höher hast, dann musst du ab 400Mhz auch deinen Ram übertakten. Billig-Ram macht oft schon nach nichtmal 50-80Mhz dicht.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, ich hab schon nen E8400 gesehen, der FSB530 mitmacht (unter Wasser) bei meinem Nachbar. War nur auf dem Desktop und hat Screens gemacht, war im Idle schon arg warm und vor allem viel zu viel Volt. Unter Last kommt aber eh der VDrop. Ich hab gewettet, er bekommt die CPU nicht über 4,5Ghz und er hat sie dann auf 4,77 laufen lassen.
> 
> Was hast du denn für Ram? Wenn du kein DDR2 1000Mhz oder höher hast, dann musst du ab 400Mhz auch deinen Ram übertakten. Billig-Ram macht oft schon nach nichtmal 50-80Mhz dicht.



nene, mir reichen erstmal FSB 400...ist ja soweiso zZ eher experiment zum Zeitvertreib und zum lernen als ein wirklicher Versuch die Computerleistung zu erhöhen.

Als RAM habe ich Muskin Performance DDR2-800mhz. Aber ich habe eigentlich nicht vor ihn zu OCen.

Ist alles schon von mir durch- und bedacht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juni 2009)

okay. Mushkin ist der wellige? Den solltest du eigentlich mindestens bis 450Mhz bringen, vielleicht sogar ohne mehr Spannung zu geben.

Wird auch ausreichend gekühlt?

Bei mir ist es so, ich setz mir ein Wunschtakt und denke, ich bin damit zufrieden, aber dann will ich ihn immer weiter hoch treiben, bis die CPU ans Limit kommt. Board hat bei mir noch nie limitiert.

Mein altes Board ging besser als aktuell das Maximus Extreme. Beim Rampage Formula bin ich mit dem Q9550 bis 515Mhz FSB gekommen bei 1,295V, beim Maximus Extreme schaff ich 500Mhz nichtmehr (ich mein, es war bei 490Mhz schluss bei 1,3V)


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> okay. Mushkin ist der wellige? Den solltest du eigentlich mindestens bis 450Mhz bringen, vielleicht sogar ohne mehr Spannung zu geben.
> 
> Wird auch ausreichend gekühlt?



Auf der CPU sitzt ein Alpenföhn Groß clock'ner und Luftstrom ist auch gegeben.

Nach 2 std Crysis lief die CPU auf 35°C


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Schade,ich persönlich habe kein schickes Gehäuse ,welches Weiß/Orange ist, gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber was hällt ihr davon?

Sollten diese Gehäuse genug Platz bieten ,und gut Aufrüstungsbar sein, um ein 700€ ; bzw 1000€ Pc (Sind für verschiedene Personen) zu verstauen ?


Beide artikel sind auf Hardwareversand zu finden.

Aerocool Syclone schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Klick mich

bzw.

NZXT Beta Case BETA-001BK - Black Metal, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Klick mich


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Aerocool Syclone schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil
> Klick mich



Das hatten wir hier schonmal.
In vielen Berichten über das Syclone heißt es, dass überlange Grafikkarten, zB Karten der 8000er, 9000er oder GTX200er-reihe von Nvidia oder auch die neueren HD4000er von ATI nicht in das Gehäuse passen würden.

Probiert habe ich es nicht, aber die Menge diese Berichte im Netz sagt eigentlich schon viel aus.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Sehr schade ;(

Wobei ich das andere Gehäuse sowieso schicker finde.

Hast du zufällig Infos über das andere Gehäuse,bzw andere schicke Gehäuse bis 70&#8364;?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage am Rande.

Ist im Sticky das billigere (65&#8364 oder das teurere (80&#8364 Gehäuse gemeint?


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Frage am Rande.
> 
> Ist im Sticky das billigere (65€) oder das teurere (80€) Gehäuse gemeint?



Die Frage verstehe ich nicht =(


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Im Sticky ,für die PC zusammenstellung, steht doch bei den meisten Gehäusen : Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade.


Jedoch gibts im Hardwareversand 2 von dennen. Ein größeres für 80€ und ein kleineres für 65€.

Meine Frage lautet,welches davon gemeint ist.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2009)

_Das :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Ds eine hat nur ein Seitenfenster, das andere nicht.

Das CoolerMaster habe ich selbst zuhause stehen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Da passt alles rein und man kann einen ordetliche Luftstrom generieren.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Oh,danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Könnte man mit diesem Gehäuse auch von einer GTX275 später zu der GTX300er Serie wechseln,oder wär es zu klein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Oh,danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da leider meine Glaskugel kaputt ist, weiß ich leider die Maße der unveröffentlichten neuen GTX300-Serie nicht =(


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

*Kopf trifft Tisch*.

Sorry,Vergessen dass die Maße garnicht bekannt sind ;( ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Aber in dem Gehäuse sind noch gut 3-Finger bis 1 hand breit Platz. Wird nur problematisch, wenn auf einmal alle Stromanschlüsse am Kopfende sind.

Aber dann würde es in extrem vielen Gehäusen zu Problemen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (9. Juni 2009)

Die GT300 Karten werden auch nicht größer als die jetztigen Karten werden, sprich ca. 29 cm maximal.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Letzte Frage im Namen eines Kumpels ^^

Er hatte vor,sich den 600€ PC zusammen zu basteln.

Nun Fragte er sich, ob er lieber die GTX260 mit 896MB ,oder die HD4870 mit 512MB hollen solle?

Und mit welchem Händler habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht,bzw welche Verwenden nicht ergendein Billigmaterial?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Letzte Frage im Namen eines Kumpels ^^
> 
> Er hatte vor,sich den 600&#8364; PC zusammen zu basteln.
> 
> Nun Fragte er sich, ob er lieber die GTX260 mit 896MB ,oder die HD4870 mit 512MB hollen solle?



kommt drauf an. Die beiden nehmen sich kaum was. Vielleicht geben die paar MB mehr VRAM 1-2% bei der GTX260.
Nur wenn dein Freund vielleicht Spiele mit PhysiX-Beschleunigung hat, kann die Nvidia-karte massiv punkten.

Dazu gehören zB UT 3, Sacred 2 oder Mirror´s Edge.

edit: vielleicht wäre das auch ne alternative http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...3=Radeon+HD4000



> Und mit welchem Händler habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht,bzw welche Verwenden nicht ergendein Billigmaterial?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du die Grafikkarten Hersteller oder Händler für Computerkomponenten?


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Danke erstmal zum ersten Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was deinen Edit angeht.

Ich meinte die Händler für die Komponenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Was deinen Edit angeht.
> 
> Ich meinte die Händler für die Komponenten
> 
> ...



HWV und alternate sind gut.

Vor Ort gibt es auch die Standardhändler wie Arlt ,Atelco oder KM-Elektronik.

Aber ich verstehe nicht, was du mit minderwertigen Teilen meinst.

ps: das edit umfing nur das Alternate-angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2009)

Verdammt,ich Idiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine mit Händler eigendlich MSi ; Sapphire ; Point of View usw.

Hatte da ergendwie falsch gedacht.


Ahja,mit minderwertigen Teilen meine ich ,dass es sicher einige Händler gibt, welche Geld einsparen wollen, indem sie halt ergendwo Kunststoff oder so Verwenden und dass so die Karten schneller Schrott gehen ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Juni 2009)

also doch die *Grafikkarten Hersteller* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, es gibt da so ein paar weniger optimale.

Besonders bei ATI trängen sich des öfteren MSI und Saphire negativ in den Verodergrund.

Ansonsten sind die meisten Hersteller eigetlich ganz in Ordnung.

Palit, Gainward, HIS, Leadtek, XFX, Powercolor, 3DClub sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.

Ich hab ne Zotac-Karte und bin begeistert. Kühl, leiste, stabil und schon ab Werk ge-OCt


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juni 2009)

So allgemein kann man sagen, dass man bei nvidia mit Gainward, Zotac und XFX nix verkehrt machen kann. Bei ATI gehts in Richtung Asus, Club3D und HIS. Die Meinungen bei Saphire gehn da irgendwie stark auseinander. Viele schwören auf deren Karten, machne sind skeptisch. Hatte vor Jahren ne 9600 Pro von denen und war super zufrieden.


----------



## Natural62 (10. Juni 2009)

Muss kurz mal zwischenspammen.

Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich günstig einen tft monitor (ab 17 Zoll) herbekomme? Nicht dolles, kann auch gebraucht sein möchte ihn nur als zweitmonitor beim zocken verwenden um icq, ts etc alles im blick zu haben. Forum/Börse wär mir lieber als ebay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (10. Juni 2009)

Kommt drauf an, was du mit günstig meinst. Oft findet man ja schon Monitore für unter 100&#8364;.
wenn dir das noch zu viel ist, fällt mir nichts anderes ein, als ebay.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Kannst ja mal bei Computerbase oder bei Hardwareluxx im Forum auf den Marktplatz schauen, vielleicht findest was passendes.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, was ihr von diesem Notebook hier haltet:


# Plattform: Intel Pentium Dual Core
# CPU: Intel Pentium T4200 (1 MB L2 Cache, 2.00 GHz, 800 MHz FS
# Betriebssystem: Original Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
# Chipsatz: Mobile Intel GM45 Express
# Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce G105M
# VRAM: bis zu 2303MB TurboCache (512MB dediziert, bis zu 1791MB shared VRAM)
# DirectX Support: DirectX 10
# RAM Standard: 4096 MB DDR3-1066
# Festplatte: 320 GB S-ATA
# Optisches Laufwerk: 8x DVD-SuperMulti Double Layer
# Displaygröße/-typ: 15.6" WXGA Acer CrystalBrite High-Brightness mit LED Backlight (220-nit) TFT, 8ms
# Displayauflösung: 1366 x 768 (16:9)
# Audio: Dolby Home Theater (3rd Gen)
# Lautsprecher: Dolby zertifizierte Stereo Lautsprecher
# Netzteil: 90 W AC-Netzteil
# Akkutechnologie: 4400 mAh Li-Ion Akku (6 Zellen)
# Akkulaufzeit: bis zu 3,0h Akkulaufzeit, abhängig von Anwendung
# VGA Ausgang: 1x
# S-Video (TV-Out): Nein
# DVI Ausgang: Nein
# HDMI Ausgang: 1x
# Display Port: Nein
# USB: 4x USB 2.0
# IEEE-1394 Firewire: Nein
# Infrarot: Nein
# Acer EasyPort IV Anschluss: Nein
# eSATA Anschluss: Nein
# RJ11: 1x
# RJ45: 1x
# Audio: 1x Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer/Line-out (True 5.1), 1x Mikrofon-in, 1x Line-in
# Mikrofon: 1x
# S/PDIF: Ja
# Tastatur: 105-Tasten mit Nummernblock
# zusätzliche Tasten: Touchpad Lock, Acer Backup, PowerSmart, Multi-Gesture Touchpad
# TV Tuner: Nein
# Fernbedienung: Nein
# PCMCIA Slot: Nein
# ExpressCard Slot: Nein
# Cardreader: 5-in-1 Card-Reader (MMC, SD, MS, MS Pro, xD)
# Integrierte Webcam: Acer Crystal Eye (30fps)
# Gewicht: 2,8 kg
# Abmessungen (Länge x Breite x Höhe): 383 (W) x 250 (D) x 26/37 (H) mm
# Modem: 56K ITU V.92 Modem (mit intern. Postzulassung), Wake-on-Ring-ready
# LAN: 10/100/1000 LAN, Wake-on-LAN-ready
# Wireless LAN: Integriertes Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100 (802.11a/b/g/Draft-N), Wi-Fi CERTIFIED; unterstützt Acer SignalUp Wireless Technologie
# Bluetooth: Nein
# Acer Empowering Technology: eRecovery Management
# Office Software: Microsoft Works
# Sonstige Software: Acer Arcade Deluxe, Acer Backup Manager, Acer PowerSmart Manager, Acer Crystal Eye, Acer GridVista, Acer GameZone, Adobe Reader, McAfee Internet Security Suite (Trial-Version), NTI Media Maker
# Garantie: 2 Jahre Garantie (Bring-In) inkl. 1 Jahr International Travellers Warranty


Überlege mir, ob ich es mir kaufen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bräuchte das Notebook hauptsächlich fürs surfen, E-mails und evt auch fürs gamen [unwichtig!]
Wenn ich damit gamen könnte wäre das natürlich super aber es ist wie gesagt nicht wichtig.
Also auch wenn man nur auf niedrigen Einstellungen spielen könnte, wäre das egal.


LG


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2009)

_Na , doch auf meine PM gehört? ;-)

Antworten kommen sicherlich gleich.._


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2009)

Hehe ja, aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Notebook.
Kenne jemand der arbeitet bei ner Computerfirma und die kriegen immer super Angebote.
Dieses Notebook hier würde ich fast gratis kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

na, ein fast ähnliches von HP hat meine Schwester vor ein paar Tagen für 499€ gekauft, nur mit DDR2 soweit ich weiß (DDR3 bring dir eh nix bei der CPU, aber egal).

Auf jeden Fall ein nettes Teil und für deine Anforderungen auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Wieviel kostet der denn?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bekäme es für ca 400 EUR, da ich wie gesagt jemanden kenne, der die billiger kriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

da würde ich zuschlagen!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2009)

Super, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenne mich halt überhaupt nicht aus und wollte deshalb lieber nochmals einen Rat einholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

kennt jemand iCloud? Mich würde interessieren, ob man das auch im FF anständig zum laufen bekommt. Aber desshalb starte ich sicher nicht Internet Explorer. Entweder es läuft irgendwie im FF oder ich nutz es nicht.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Juni 2009)

Heyho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine kleine Frage am Rande.

Wenn ich jetzt meinen PC bei HWV zusammenstellen lasse, erhalte ich dann auch alle Kabel, welche ich benötige, und kann somit gleich Starten oder muss ich sie noch Einzeln dazukaufen?

Also sind alle Kabel (Monitorverbindung und die ganzen zur Steckdose) dabei?

Meine alten sind leider schon etwas .. Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Normal müssten alle Kabel in den jeweiligen Verpackungen liegen


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Juni 2009)

Nunja ,ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Falsch.

Wenn du ein Monitor kaufst, liegt dem ein Stromkabel und das jeweilige zur Grafikkarte bei.

Bei einem Netzteil (zumindest bei denen, die ich bisher gekauft hab) war kein Kabel zur Steckdose dabei, ebenso wenig bei einem anderen Bauteil.

HDD-Kabel liegen normal einem Mainboard bei, ansonsten braucht man ja kaum welche.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

grml, ich bekomme mein System einfach nicht stabil bei meinen Übertaktungsversuchen -.-


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Erzähl mal von deinen Bios-Einstellungen, vielleicht hast du irgendwas vergessen/übersehen. 400x9 laufen sehr sicher stabil wenn man es richtig anstellt, ansonsten hast du echt eine wahnsinnig schlechte CPU was ich mir aber kaum vorstellen kann.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

naja, Die CPU hat E0-Stepping.

Ansonsten habe ich mich so durch das BIOS gehangelt. 

Drauf geachtet, dass der RAM-teiler angepasst wird.

Nur die Sache mit den Spannungen ist etwas knifflig.

Ich hab versucht so wenig wie möglich auf auto laufen zu lassen.

[CPU Voltage] = alles zwischen 1,1V und 1,25V getestet
[CPU PLL Voltage] = 1,52V
[FSB Termination Voltage] = 1,22V
[DRAM Voltage] = 1,8V standard für mein 800er RAM
[NB Voltage] = 1,15V
[SB Voltage] = 1,1V

oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

und selbst auf 1,25V VCore läuft die CPU bei 400x9 nicht stabil? Heb mal die Spannung von SB und NB um jeweils eine Stufe an.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

teste ich mal.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Bei mir war beim Netzteil immer eins dabei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Wie niedrig die Cpu Spannung bei euch nicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir läuft es schon standart auf 1.35V


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

Also bei meinem BeQuiet DPP war nen Kaltkabel dabei^^

Die G5 is ja ma sauschnell


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Mein ich ja,bei meinem BeQuiet war auch eins dabei


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

So, wehnigstens hat er jetzt gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lass jetzt mal Prime durchlaufen


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

So, Rechner is jetz auch lackiert.

http://img40.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00366x.jpg


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2009)

Woran merkt man, ohne den Computer einzuschalten, das Windows installiert ist?


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> So, Rechner is jetz auch lackiert.
> 
> http://img40.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00366x.jpg



_Schicki :]_


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Woran merkt man, ohne den Computer einzuschalten, das Windows installiert ist?



Wenn der Resetknopf nichtmehr zu lesen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Wenn der Resetknopf nichtmehr zu lesen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^

Richtig... muss jedesmal immer wieder lachen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Woran merkt man, ohne den Computer einzuschalten, das Windows installiert ist?



Du musst dran riechen. Wenn Linux drauf ist, dann riecht er mehr süßlich, bei XP ist es ziemlich neutral. Vista riecht nach Neuwagen von innen und MAC OS stinkt wie faule Eier.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2009)

Ich riech nichts *hab mal drann gerochen*


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Dann ist XP drauf


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2009)

Nopeeee, Vista ;p


Was sind die Teursten Tomanten? ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

so, neues von der Übertaktungsfornt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Erhöhung der NB- und SB-Spannung hab ich den Prozessor bei Vcore 1,16V stabilisiert bekommen.

Prime95 lief jetzt kanpp 50min ohne Fehler. DIe Temperaturen sind in Ordnung soweit.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

na also, wunderbar. Wie hoch sind die Spannungen jeweils? Und ich muss nochmal fragen, welches Mainboard hast du? Wie siehts mit Airflow im Gehäuse aus?


Gemeinsamkeit von Windows und U-Boot?


Das Gehäuse sieht toll aus Radon. Nur das ATX-Kabel würde mich stören, aber da hab ich dir nen Tipp: Leg das Kabel hinter dem Mugen, also oben drüber und dann an der Rückwand wieder nach unten, dann sieht man es kaum bis garnicht.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na also, wunderbar. Wie hoch sind die Spannungen jeweils? Und ich muss nochmal fragen, welches Mainboard hast du? Wie siehts mit Airflow im Gehäuse aus?



[NB Voltage] = 1,16V
[SB Voltage] = 1,2V

Das MB ist nen P5Q Pro. Und natürlich hab ich Airflow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> so, neues von der Übertaktungsfornt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei den Penryns geht ohne Erhöhung der NB-Voltage nicht viel. Da muss man schon ein bisschen Saft geben. Ich weiß garnicht mehr aus den Kopf, was ich eingestellt habe, aber ein bisschen erhöhen musste ich auch für meine 3,4 Ghz.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

was sind die Standart-Spannungen? Aber gefährlich sieht anders aus. Klar, es gibt bessere Heatpipes als die vom P5Q Pro (wobei die natürlich nicht schlecht ist), aber der Chipsatz sollte auf jeden Fall kühl genug bleiben.

Nochmal die Frage: Gemeinsamkeit von Windows und U-Boot?


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> was sind die Standart-Spannungen? Aber gefährlich sieht anders aus. Klar, es gibt bessere Heatpipes als die vom P5Q Pro (wobei die natürlich nicht schlecht ist), aber der Chipsatz sollte auf jeden Fall kühl genug bleiben.



die Standardspannungen sind je 1,1V.



> Nochmal die Frage: Gemeinsamkeit von Windows und U-Boot?



Verstehe ich nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn man ein Fenster aufmacht, hat man ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Erhöhung von 0,06 bzw. 0,1V seh ich keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bei einer Erhöhung von 0,06 bzw. 0,1V seh ich keine Schwierigkeiten.



Gab ja auch keine - bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich teste die Tage weiter und bin jetzt erstmal zum Abendbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse sieht toll aus Radon. Nur das ATX-Kabel würde mich stören, aber da hab ich dir nen Tipp: Leg das Kabel hinter dem Mugen, also oben drüber und dann an der Rückwand wieder nach unten, dann sieht man es kaum bis garnicht.



Das hab ich schon probiert, aber da hab ich immer Angst, den ganzen Sockel abzureißen, weil zw Netzteil und Mugen nur nen Spalt Platz is^^ Hatte es vorher auch anders gelegt, unter dem Lüfter vom Mugen, da is mir dann irgenwann der Gedanke gekommen, dass das ja dem RAM evtl net so gut tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau mirs mal an, vllt bekomm ichs ja doch noch behutsam da in den Spalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Den Mugen ein- und auszubauen ist kein riesen Akt - je nach Montageart auch sehr schnell erledigt. Ich hoffe, dass du das Retention-Modul hast? Dann dauerts zwar n bischen länger, aber dann kannst du das Kabel legen und dann den Kühlkörper draufsetzen.


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

Leider Nein. Aufm 775er-Sockel muss der Mugen2 fest mit dem Systemboard verschraubt werden, sprich du hast hinten sowas wie ne separate Backplane. Genau der Punkt wird in vielen Tests auch bemängelt, auf Intelsockeln is die Montage ganz schön aufwendig.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Na, ich hab selbst beide Mugens daheim. Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass der Mugen2 immer festgeschraubt wird, daher war die Frage überflüssig Beim Mugen1 hab ich das Retention-Modul gekauft, da ich den Pushpins bei dem 1kg-Klotz nicht getraut hab.

Aber mal ehrlich: Stecker ab, Mainboard raus und wegschrauben. Wenn du den Kühler kopfüber auf den Tisch legst, so dass das Mainboard drauf liegt, geht die ganze Aktion keine 20 Minuten. Für ein gescheites Kabelmanagement würde ich das in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Leider Nein. Aufm 775er-Sockel muss der Mugen2 fest mit dem Systemboard verschraubt werden, sprich du hast hinten sowas wie ne separate Backplane. Genau der Punkt wird in vielen Tests auch bemängelt, auf Intelsockeln is die Montage ganz schön aufwendig.



Ich verstehe nicht, wie man so etwas bemängeln kann. Eine Backplane, mittels der eine feste Verschraubung realisiert wird, ist bei einen solchen Monster von Kühler wie dem Mugen 2 die einzig akzeptable Lösung.
Das ist kein Kritikpunkt, sondern meiner Meinung nach ein entscheidendes Kriterium, ob ich den Lüfter überhaupt kaufen würde. Die Arbeit mache ich mir gerne. Bei einen 800g Kühler möchte ich das stabil montiert wissen. Die Mehrarbeit rentiert sich hier in jeden Fall.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

Klos beim Mugen der ersten Generation sucht man soetwas vergebens, und der 2er ist nochmal ~10% leichter geworden. 

Aber ich stimm dir voll und ganz zu. Das ist positiv, dass so ein Kühler eine ordentliche Befestigung mitgeliefert bekommt.


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

Na klar, sicher isses auf jeden Fall, aber eben aufwendig. Mir isses ja so auch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekomms wahrscheinlich sowieso auch ohne auseinanderbauen da rein.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Jo, hab ich glaub mal gelesen, daß beim Mugen 1 die Montage eher schlecht als recht war. Um so erfreulicher, daß es beim Mugen 2 nun noch einmal überdacht wurde.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

naja, beim Mugen1 hast du als Besitzer eines 775er-Boards ziemlich dämlich in die Röhre geschaut, wenn du das Ding montieren wolltest. Ging mir nicht anders, da wollen die einem weiß machen, dass du ein 1-Kilo Koloss mit den dämlichen Push-Pins befestigen solltst. 

Bei mir kam er erst drauf, nachdem ich das Retention-Kit zuhause hatte, was nochmal ~10€ gekostet hat (wegen Versand...tolle Sache). Beim Mugen2 ist das bedeutend besser, aber ich finds toll, dass sich Scythe dem Problem angenommen hat.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2009)

_Hab nach langem hin&her jetzt mal GTA IV als neues Spiel angefangen , zwar grad erst losgelegt (hab  grad die 2 Typen verkloppt & den einen verfolgt) macht ziemlich Spass , aber kann es sein das die Lenkung der Autos extrem träge ist? -.-_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

vor allem ist die Kameraführung beschissen...man muss immer mit der Maus nachhelfen, sonst sieht man nix. Naja, ich wollte es auch eben starten.

Hast du Patch 1-3 installiert? Steigert die Performance vor allem bei ATI-Usern enorm!


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2009)

_Jo , ist installiert - scheint aber nicht viel zu bringen.. naja Dualcore halt.. _


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2009)

Was hast denn für n Dualcore ?


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2009)

_E8400 , nicht der Schwächste , hab aber gehört das Dualcores im generellen nicht so die Bombe bei GTA seien sollen.. _


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juni 2009)

also bitte - selbst mit meinem E2200 (auf 3Ghz) lief es ganz passabel. Da dürfte dein E8400 wirklich keine Probleme machen.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2009)

_FPS kann ich nicht sehn , aber wirklich flüssig läuft das nicht _


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

Hm, hab auch nen E8400, bei mir liefs eigentlich schon flüssig. Hast alles auf Hoch gestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab heut mittag ma Left4Dead angezockt. Faszinierendes Spiel. Macht auch irgendwie Spaß, sich durch Zombiehorden zu ballern. Aber irgendwie fehlt mir bei den Filmen ne Einleitung wie beim ersten, sprich das Gameintro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, durchzocken, danach ma schaun.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab kürzlich wieder Star Wars Knight of the old Republic ausgepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur geil, daß Spiel. Freue mich schon dermaßen auf das mmo, welches hoffentlich nächstes Jahr erscheint.


----------



## RaDon27 (10. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, so nen Star Wars Spiel wär auch ma wieder geil, ich fand Jedi Academy damals richtig fett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir aber wohl ma Fallout 3 besorgen, hört sich nett an.

Edit: Ich seh grad, dass auf meiner Platte ziemlich viele Spiele vergammeln -.- Far Cry 2 Und GTA4 unter anderem... jeweils 2 Stunden gezockt und dann netmehr angrührt... Und von FC2 hab ich mir die CE gekauft >.<


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Steuerung am Pc eigentlich relativ einfach,im Vergleich zu der Xbox 360 steuert es sich um einiges direkter


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2009)

FC2 ist irgendwo dumm umgesetzt. Immer ewig weit fahren, für kleine Missionen. Und andauernd die Sperren, von denen die Wächter einen schon aus 3 km Entfernung beschiesen, wenn sie noch nicht mal sehen können, wer da eigentlich kommt. Wirklich geil ist nur das zündeln, aber das wird dann auch irgendwann mal langweilig.

GTAV hingegen hab ich fast durch. Ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Du hast es doch für die PS3?Und immernochnicht durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _E8400 , nicht der Schwächste , hab aber gehört das Dualcores im generellen nicht so die Bombe bei GTA seien sollen.. _


Komisch... Hab ich auch und auf fast maximalen Einstellungen stabile 25-35 FPS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Und ich krebs mit meinen 35-70 FpS rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juni 2009)

Aber soweit ich weiss soll auch Arma2 Quad unterstützen und als einziges Spiel ihn bis zu 100% auslasten


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_So , GTA IV macht schonmal Spass , abgesehen von der Scheiss Auto-Steuerung :<

Was nu , nochmal Fallout 3 mit allen Addons oder Dead Space? Oder vllt ganz was anderes? Man , ich hab wieder 0 Ahnung o_o

Oder doch Silent Hill? Hm..



Bzw , hat noch iwer n Geheimtipp? 

_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Aber soweit ich weiss soll auch Arma2 Quad unterstützen und als einziges Spiel ihn bis zu 100% auslasten


Operation Flashpoint>all


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

Cutlan schrieb:


> CPU: I7 965@4,0 GHZ + Scythe Ninja Mini SCMNJ-1000;
> Board: Asus Rampage II Extreme
> RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 2X 6 GB DDR3-2000 Tri-Kit ;
> HDD1 (Win XP SP2/Win Vista Ulti 64.): Patriot Solid-State Disk 2,5" 256 GB HHD2 Seagate ST31500341AS 1,5 TB HDD 3 Seagate ST31500341AS 1,5 TB Sound Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
> ...




_Also irgendwas machen die Leute falsch.. _


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2009)

Schon wieder Bluescreen: Realtek 8101/8168/8169 PCI/PCIe Adapter Driver (RTLH86.SYS)

Hab da mal was gefunden:
http://www.teccentral.de/forum/ms-windows-...ufig-63229.html

http://www.forumla.de/f-windows-vista-foru...pci-pcie-104134

Dort haben viele das Problem und einer hat auch eine neue Soundkarte gekauft und hat das selbe Problem, ich weiß selber auch nicht was ich da machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Naja ich denke mal das es daran liegt,das 3 Grafikkarten in seinem System nichts berechnen,da WoW ja kein Multi-GPU unterstützt


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juni 2009)

wie kommst du auf 3 Grafikkarten?

Bei mir lief WoW Ende '08 butterweich mit einer HD4870x2.


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

1 295=2 275/2 295= 4 275 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2009)

Versteh ich nich


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint>all



Naja,vielleicht wird Fp2 ja richtig gut, Arma2 hat derzeit noch sehr viele KI Fehler,zumindest als ich es gespielt hab


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Eine Gtx 295 sind doch 2 Gtx 275 auf einer Platine, dann sind 2x Gtx 295, 4x Gtx 275? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

Nein, eine GTX 295 ist einfach eine GTX 295 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die GTX295 hat allerdings 2 GPUs, falls du das meinst. Folglich hat man mit 2 GTX295 4 GPUs, aber keine 4 GTX275, das ist ne ganz andere Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf 3 Grafikkarten?
> 
> Bei mir lief WoW Ende '08 butterweich mit einer HD4870x2.



Naja der "Ultra" Mod kam ja dazu der kaum die Optik verbesserte aber die Leistung sehr stark nach unten zog


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, eine GTX 295 ist einfach eine GTX 295
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...orce_gtx_295/2/

Oder hab ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Naja die Gtx 275 hat die gleiche Speicherbandbreite, gleiche Shadereinheiten und Vram Größe nur die Chiptaktraten sind leicht (argh) höher


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn den Artikel, was soll der mir sagen? ^^
Edit : Trotzdem ists eine eigene Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ganz nebenbei, es gibt eine Editfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Das die 295 2 GPU´s hat, was du ja auch per Edit bestätigt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach,naja egal zumindest arbeitet nur eine der Gpu´s auf den 2 Karten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achmann^^,zumindest weisst du was gemeint war


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

Klar hat sie 2 GPUs, aber 2 GPUs bedeuten nicht 2 GTX275 ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Juni 2009)

und wenn überhaupt hat man die GPUs der GTX 295 genommen und sie als Singe-GPU GTX275 verkauft.

Die GTX 295ist erheblich älter als die GTX 275 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Hab ich auchnicht bestritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bald soll ja auch von Asus die Gtx 295 Mars(?) kommen auf der 2 285 sind


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Hm..

Fallout 3 + alle Addons? (Hab ich aber schon gespielt , also ohne Addons)

Dead Space? 

Was sonst so? 



Ach mensch.. o_o_


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Gothic?


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon so oft gespielt.._


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Juni 2009)

oder wie wärs mal wieder mit den ganz alten Klassikern?

Day of the Tentacle, Monkey Island, Indiana Jones, Zak McKracken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (11. Juni 2009)

Crysis schon gespielt? Falls ja: Schon auf Delta durch?
Crysis ist, finde ich, die perfekte Mischung aus rumballern und Taktik.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Joa , suche aber noch irgendwas neues.. nur weiss ich nicht was.. GTA IV ist schon cool , nur such ich noch irgendwas.._


----------



## Gomel (11. Juni 2009)

Arma2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juni 2009)

FIFA, NBA, PGA oder sowas vielleicht?

Ansonsten finde ich Racedriver Grid toll oder Assassins Creed!


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

wenn ich Fraps 2.9.2 Build 6725 installiere und es starten möchte unter Vista Ultimate 32 bit, lädt kurz der Mauszeiger aber es passiert nichts. Habe schon als Adminstator ausführen und unter anderen Kompalitätmodus versucht, bringt aber nichts, davor hatte ich eine Test Vesion. Liegt es vielleicht daran das noch alte Dateien im Registery sich befinden oder so?


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2009)

Ma neu installiert?


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2009)

Ja.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2009)

Such ne ältere Version und probiers mit der. Kannst auch ma im Taskmanager schauen, vllt is Fraps immernoch "offen". Das Problem hatte ich mit alten Versionen von Miranda. Einma geschlossen, hat sichs aufgehängt und lief als Task weiter. Musste es dann erst abschießen, bevor ichs wieder öffnen konnte.


----------



## pampam (11. Juni 2009)

Ich kann meinen PC nur hochfahren, wenn das Mainboard (Asus P5KPL) ein Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter bekommt, würde den Lüfter aber gerne an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Weiß jemand, wie man das umgehen kann? Oder ist es vielleicht möglich, dass der Lüfter von der Steuerung den Strom bekommt, aber das Kabel für das Tachsosignal am Mainboard angeschlossen ist?


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2009)

Für gewöhnlich kann man diese Überprüfung abschalten, bei ASUS soweit ich mich erinnern kann im Hardwaremonitor. Da siehst du die momentanen RPM. Direkt da kannst du diese Anzeige auch Disablen, sprich diese Überprüfung abschalten!


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juni 2009)

jopp, kann man deaktivieren. Ansonsten kauf ein 4Pin-Verlängerungskabel für nen Euro und trenn das PWM-Kabel ab und packs an den Stecker am MB, dann zerschneidest du nicht deinen Lüfter sondern nur der (edit: *das*Verlängerungskabel.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2009)

der Verlängerungskabel? *g*


----------



## pampam (11. Juni 2009)

Danke, mit einer der Möglichkeiten werd ichs hinbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juni 2009)

uups, vertippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, bin dann ma wech, erstma duschen und danach hemmungslos betrinken! Das wird ein Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dusch lieber danach, wer weiß was du im suff so anstellst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juni 2009)

paini wenn du was neues willst...wie wärs mit Paraworld? (:


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Crysis schon gespielt? Falls ja: Schon auf Delta durch?
> Crysis ist, finde ich, die perfekte Mischung aus rumballern und Taktik.



Mir gefällt Crysis zwar auch sehr, aber wo ist da die Taktik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2009)

Wann man welchen Anzumodus nimmt, ob man von vorn angreift oder im Tarnmodus reinschleicht und sich erstmal die Ziele raussucht.. etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (11. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Crysis zwar auch sehr, aber wo ist da die Taktik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Delta wirst du ohne Taktik nicht weit kommen. Du musst dir eben überlegen, wie du es am besten anstellst und die verschiedenen Anzugmodi intelligent nutzen und die Anzugenergie gut aufteilen.
edit: Was ich auch noch richtig gut finde, ist die freie Spielwelt. Man kann sich praktisch selbst überlegen, wie man sein Ziel erreicht, was einen zum mehrfachdurchspielen anregt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

die gegner in crysis sind superschlau, lad dir mal die demo runter du wirst sehn. Wenn Die dich laufen hören wenn du unsichtbar bist schiessen die gegner wild in deine richtung. 
Find crysis  generell cool nicht nur von der Grafik her^^ in crysis hat man so schöne möglichkeiten, stürm ich jetz ins haus und baller um mich, schleich ich unsichtbar ins haus und mach alle unbemerkt kalt, oder spring ich aufs dach und lass die decke runterkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles ist möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

crysis ruleZ


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Gibts da eigentlich wie bei Far Cry einen Editor?
Wäre interessant die Karte zu erweitern oder Wirre Landschafen zu erstellen^^


----------



## pampam (12. Juni 2009)

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste. Aber frag doch mal google, vieleicht gibts ja doch einen.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Ja , bei FarCry 2 gibts nen Editor , sogar nen ziemlich guten wie ich finde - ist eigentlich das beste am Spiel _


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

hmmm, ich weiß nicht...ich weiß nicht?!

Soll ich mir ein IPhone aus England bestellen? :x


----------



## pampam (12. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja , bei FarCry 2 gibts nen Editor , sogar nen ziemlich guten wie ich finde - ist eigentlich das beste am Spiel _



Finde ich auch, aber die Frage war ja, ob es einen für Crysis gibt.


----------



## sympathisant (12. Juni 2009)

zu welchem preis kriegste das teil denn da?

hab auch n auge drauf geworfen. wenn simlockfrei, updates laufen und die garantie bei apple besteht, dann würd ich evtl. auch zuschlagen.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Ach , falsch gelesen..

Hm , soweit ich weiss gibts da aber auch einen , zumindest haben ja immer alle (in so Vids auf Youtube) Massen an Fässern hingestellt um ihre Rechnerleistung etc zu zeigen.._


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> zu welchem preis kriegste das teil denn da?
> 
> hab auch n auge drauf geworfen. wenn simlockfrei, updates laufen und die garantie bei apple besteht, dann würd ich evtl. auch zuschlagen.



naja, ich hab bis jetzt nur im Apple Store geschaut. Dort gibt es bisher auch nur die 8GB-Version des G3. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall auf 16gb oder 32gb warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 8GB gibts im Apple Store für 345 Pfund, also ~390&#8364; + Steuer

edit: Das G2-IPhone 32gb gibt es zB bei amazon UK für unter 300 Pfund.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub hier bin ich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.crymod.com/portal.php

@LoLTroll:
Es gibt ein Iphone mit 32GB-Speicher?
Ich dachte es gibt nur 8GB und 16GB; 32GB kommt doch erst mit der neuen version oder?


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @LoLTroll:
> Es gibt ein Iphone mit 32GB-Speicher?
> Ich dachte es gibt nur 8GB und 16GB; 32GB kommt doch erst mit der neuen version oder?



nicht dass ich wüsste...


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Willst du dir jetzt ein Iphone oder einen Ipod kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal kurz die beiden Lüfter und Kaltlichtkathoden an meinem neuen Gehäuse ans Netzteil angeschlossen. Ich finde, es sieht so schon gut aus.
Nichtmehr lange und es ist fertig.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Iphone mit 32GB-Speicher?
> Ich dachte es gibt nur 8GB und 16GB; 32GB kommt doch erst mit der neuen version oder?



So Viel wie ich weiss gibt es das 3G in 8 und 16 GB und das neue 3GS in 16 und 32 GB


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Sieht gut aus pampam :]_


----------



## pampam (12. Juni 2009)

Hinten mach ich noch 2 leuchtende 80mm Lüfter rein und dann kommen noch irgendwo (mal schauen, wo es am besten passt/aussieht) 10cm Kaltlichtkathoden drann. Die Lüfter und KK's sind noch in meinem alten Gehäuse. Dann brauch ich noch ein neues Plexeglas für das Window (das alte ist verkatzt) und sonst gibts nurnoch ein bisschen zu löten für meine einfache Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Kann jemand was zu : 

The Book of Unwritten Tales

sagen? 

Scheint ein aktuelles (natürlich nicht so gutes , oder?) Monkey Island zu sein.. macht mich irgendwie neugierig , und auf Youtube sind ein paar nette Videos drin , die auch Lust auf das Spiel machen... :-)_


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

The Book of unwritten Tales ist ein deutsches Adventure mit hoch moderner Technik. Partikel Effekte, isometrischer Schatten etc...

Das Spiel bedient sich aller Klischees ( ich sag nur Cinematic Intro von WotLK verarscht) und lässt einen Gnom auf eine Reise mit "dem Ring" gehen. Dabei trifft er viele Leute und kann einige mitnehmen.

Ich habe The Book of unwritten Tales mal angespielt und finde es extrem gut, werde es mir eventuell auch demnächst kaufen.

Jedoch gibt es auch hie und da ein paar Mechanik schnitzer, aber diese sind wirklich die Ausnahme und man muss in manchen Fällen echt wissen worum es geht damit diese auffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Hm , hört sich ja schonmal gut an :]_


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

du kannst schonmal überlegen wie du es schaffst den Tod dazu zu bringen dich zu töten.

Immerhin kann man ja in einem Adventure nicht sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

warte noch loltroll, ich hab gehört das alte iphone soll bald nurnoch 99dollar kosten, weil das gs auf den markt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( jop, iphone bald 99$ da is die news 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.focus.de/digital/digital-news/a...aid_406503.html )

ist book of unwritten tales net das spiel wo die fantasy figuren alle world of menschcraft spielen xDD????


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> warte noch loltroll, ich hab gehört das alte iphone soll bald nurnoch 99dollar kosten, weil das gs auf den markt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, mich macht nur der Wortlaut



> Bei der mit Spannung verfolgten Entwicklerkonferenz kündigte Apple zudem ein iPhone für 99 Dollar an und präsentierte ein relativ preiswertes Notebook.


etwas stutzig. Hört sich nach einer extrem abgespeckten Variante an.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> warte noch loltroll, ich hab gehört das alte iphone soll bald nurnoch 99dollar kosten, weil das gs auf den markt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die 99$ beziehn sich auf das Iphone von AT&T in den USA mit Vertrag, also ist es letztenendes nicht günstig^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

toll dann kann man ja gleich eins mit tmobile vertrag für 99euro kaufen, wie dämlich -.-


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die 99$ beziehn sich auf das Iphone von AT&T in den USA mit Vertrag, also ist es letztenendes nicht günstig^^



naja, super...dann gibts bei uns in Deutschland schon IPhones für 1&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wobei ich mich noch weiter umgesehen habe und die Blackberrys auch sehr interessant finde. Und die gibt es ohne Vertrag schon ab 350&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

Falsch. Ich war selbst in den USA und hab ich vor Ort von der Mechanik bzgl. AT&T und iPhone vertraut gemacht (ich war natürlich nicht desshalb dort).

Du kaufst dir dort ein iPhone für (jetzt dann) 99$ und kannst damit machen, was du willst. Nur damit es funktioniert, musst du es zuerst aktiveren, was dann einen Vertrag bedeutet. Es ist aber kein Problem, das iPhone zu kaufen und einen Jailbreak durchzuführen, damit funktioniert es mit jeder x beliebigen Simkarte. Die AT&T-Simkarte kannst du dann wegwerfen oder einrahmen und übers Bett hängen.

Der Vertrag _kann_ zwar beim Kauf abgeschlossen werden, muss aber nicht. Nur durch den Kauf gehst du absolut nichts verbindliches ein, sondern hast nur dein (offiziell) nutzloses iPhone. Erst mit Vertrag, welcher auch später abgeschlossen werden kann, oder durch einen Jailbreak wird es funktionsfähig.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

hat auch was...

mit JailBreak kenne ich mich eh aus, mache das schon länger bei meinem Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

also, dann ist das ja kein Problem. Wart bis zum 19. Juni, kaufs dir für 99€ und gut ist.


@pampam: Sieht gut aus Recht ähnlich wie bei mir auch.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Hm , ich werds mir aufjeden Fall mal anschaun.. hab nochmehr Videos auf Youtube gesehen , scheint Spass zu machen..

Würd ja Monkey Island nehmen , aber da kennt man ja jetzt schon alles.. _


----------



## pampam (12. Juni 2009)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal die Seite mit den Bildern von dir suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2009)

Interesannte Sache... 
Muss man dafür unbedingt in den USA einkaufen oder geht das auch per Import? Das 3Gs sieht schon sehr interesannt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also, dann ist das ja kein Problem. Wart bis zum 19. Juni, kaufs dir für 99&#8364; und gut ist.



Ich finde es nur sehr irritierend. Auf allen Seiten muss ich ERST einen AT&T Account erstellen und tarif auswählen und kann mir dann erst das IPhone in den Warenkorb legen. 

Vorallendingen weil ich keine Sozialversicherungsnummer in den USA habe, die für die Accounterstellung benötigt wird -.-

naja, werde mich da noch informieren müssen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub ned das das Iphone ohne Vertrag für 99$ bekommst, da würde sich doch dann jeder eines holen und der Wert würde enorm sinken.
Und keiner würde sich mehr bei Aldi, Lidl und so ein Billighandy kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls sie aber doch so günstig werden hol ich mir ein neues, meins hat ein paar Kratzer das bekommt dann mein Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. Juni 2009)

Ich vermutte mal das du es in den Usa im Einzelhandel kaufen musst(Also im Laden). Weiss jemand ob man sowas nur mit den Amerikanischen Iphones machen kann oder auch mit Deutschen/ Australischen?


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

Die Kratzer sind dann aber nicht im Display, oder? Das soll so gut wie unmöglich sein...

Außerdem wird sich die große Masse nicht an einen Jailbreak wagen, und somit weiterhin schön den Vertrag bezahlen.


Edit: Jailbreak ist mit jedem iPhone machbar, nur bekommst du hier keins für 99&#8364;/$, sondern musst eben direkt beim Kauf einen Vertrag mit hohen Folgekosten abschließen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die Kratzer sind dann aber nicht im Display, oder? Das soll so gut wie unmöglich sein...
> 
> Außerdem wird sich die große Masse nicht an einen Jailbreak wagen, und somit weiterhin schön den Vertrag bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Ne der Kratzer is auf der Rückseite; eigentlich nicht mal ein Kratzer mehr so ne matte Stelle die entstanden ist weil ich das Iphone immer in der Jeans trage.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die Kratzer sind dann aber nicht im Display, oder? Das soll so gut wie unmöglich sein...
> 
> Außerdem wird sich die große Masse nicht an einen Jailbreak wagen, und somit weiterhin schön den Vertrag bezahlen.
> 
> ...


Also gibt es keine möglichkeit ein iphone ohne Vertrag zukaufen?


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

Doch, aber da bezahlt man dann mehrere hundert Euro. Oder eben in den USA bei AT&T für bald 99$, das ist dann auch ohne Vertrag. Wie das dort läuft, hab ich ja schon oben geschrieben.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Doch, aber da bezahlt man dann mehrere hundert Euro. Oder eben in den USA bei AT&T für bald 99$, das ist dann auch ohne Vertrag. Wie das dort läuft, hab ich ja schon oben geschrieben.


Ich denke ich werde wohl mal meine Verwandeten in den USA kontaktieren müssen.^^


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2009)

Also laut einigen Quellen muss man immer noch einen Vertrag abschliesen:
http://news.cnet.com/return-of-the-$99-iphone-3g/

Außerdem steht ja überall: "Das alte iPhone 3G bietet Apple weiterhin an - für 99 Dollar."
Ist damit vll gemeint dass Apple für 99€ die Iphones an die Reseller schickt?Weil Apple an sich ja keine Iphones verkauft.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

so, jetzt bin ich aber arg angegangen. Heute bei uns im Elekromarkt hab ich was feines gesehen. Netzteil, 650W, 82+ Zertifikat, 140mm-Lüfter - von Ultron. Das ganze für 35€. Naja, dachte ich. Tolle Daten fürs kleine Geld, kann ich das gammlige LC Power in Rente schicken. Aber ich sags euch: Das Ding bring ich sofort zurück! Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört! Der Lüfter bläst wie eine Turbine und die Spulen pfeifen, dass es nichtmehr feierlich ist. Ich dachte, mir fliegt gleich das Ding um die Ohren so laut pfeifen die! Das geht zurück, aber sofort. Das merk ich mir! Von Ultron halte ich mich fern!


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Netzteil, 650W, 82+ Zertifikat,



Sie haben dir zertifiziert, dass der Computer 82+% der Zeit aus sein wird wegen des Gefiepes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

Ja! Oder nach 82 Sekunden abraucht. Ich bin dann mal weg, denn Müll raustragen... (ratet mal, was ich damit meine...)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ja! Oder nach 82 Sekunden abraucht. Ich bin dann mal weg, denn Müll raustragen... (ratet mal, was ich damit meine...)


Das Altpapier?


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

nein, das Netzteil.

War jetzt eben nochmal in dem Markt, ich kenn eine Verkäuferin persönlich, mir der hab ich dann auch geredet. Hab mich auf ein Ersatz-Gerät vertrösten lassen, hab dafür aber noch nen 15€-Gutschein bekommen, und ne CD oder Rohlinge kauf ich eh immer dort. Von dem her hab ich jetzt das NT für 20€ bekommen, und das, welches ich jetzt hab, ist komplett still. Weder pfeift es noch hört man den Lüfter. Naja, skeptisch bin ich immer noch, man wird sehen...


----------



## RaDon27 (12. Juni 2009)

Na, da haste ja fast Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von der Effizienz her kanns ja tatsächlich dann net schlecht sein, aber wer weiß, wie lang das Teil hält^^

Ich hab nen Kater, und bin bis 16 uhr Karussell gefahrn... xd aber fett durchgetanzt, sau geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

Naja, das ist auch wichtig

Ich werds mal testen, bin mal gespannt. Schlechter als ein LC Power kanns ja garnicht sein, und immerhin hab ich jetzt 1x6Pin und 1x6+2Pin für die Grafik, und einen 8Pin für die CPU.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Juni 2009)

Hm.


Ist schon bekannt, ein wie starkes Netzteil man bei den Nextgen Grafikkarten (im 200€ Bereich) wohl benötigen wird?

Wird ein 500W starkes Teil reichen?


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

kommt ganz darauf an. 500W im Chinaböller bringen nix, ein Enermax Modu82+ 525W schafft das recht sicher. Welches ist es denn bzw. wieviel Ampere liegen auf den 12V-Schienen?


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Juni 2009)

Hatte an den OCZ StealthXStream 500W gedacht.

Zur Not würde ich auch auf 500W BeQuiet wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juni 2009)

Laut Nvidia wird beim Spitzenmodell der GT300 ein Stromverbrauch von 225 Watt maximal angestrebt, weswegen sie auch mit 2x6pin auskommen soll. 
Die GTX280 hat ja einen 8pin und einen 6pin.

Wenn OCZ, dann würde ich persönlich mir das holen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html


----------



## pampam (12. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Laut Nvidia wird beim Spitzenmodell der GT300 ein Stromverbrauch von 225 Watt maximal angestrebt, weswegen sie auch mit 2x6pin auskommen soll.
> Die GTX280 hat ja einen 8pin und einen 6pin.
> 
> Wenn OCZ, dann würde ich persönlich mir das holen:
> ...



Wenn die Grafikkarte aber 215 oder 220 Watt braucht, wird sie trotzdem einen 6-Pin und einen 8-Pin Anschluss haben, da die lieber auf nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Juni 2009)

Warum sollte sie?

PCIe-Steckplatz: 75Watt
PCIe 6Pin x2:     150Watt
(PCIe 8Pin: 150Watt)
das sind gesammt ziemlich genau 225Watt. 


Den maximalen Verbrauch erreicht eine Grafikkarte im normalen Gebrauch und selbst beim benchen nicht, sondern nur im Labor. Daher sollten 2x6Pin vollkommen genügen, alternativ 1x8Pin. Außerdem ist das Ziel von Nvidia nicht direkt die 225W zu schaffen, sondern mit 2x6Pin auszukommen. Daher werden sie wohl einen ausreichenden Puffer in die Rechnung mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

hmh habma ne frage

Das Bequiet straight power 500w hat ja nur 1 pcie anschluss (8-poliger PCI Express-Stromanschluss mit abnehmbarem 2-poligem Abschnitt) kann man daran trotzdem ne gtx 2xx anschliessen?? Die braucht doch 2 solcher anschlüsse, oder liegt bei der gtx ein adapter bei?


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Juni 2009)

hmh habma ne frage

Das Bequiet straight power 500w hat ja nur 1 pcie anschluss (8-poliger PCI Express-Stromanschluss mit abnehmbarem 2-poligem Abschnitt) kann man daran trotzdem ne gtx 2xx anschliessen?? Die braucht doch 2 solcher anschlüsse, oder liegt bei der gtx ein adapter bei?

Edit: sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2009)

Blizzard hat ja echt ne tolle Taktik um die Leute zu zwingen sich einen Battlenet Account zu erstellen : Wenn man sich mit dem normalen WoW-Acc einloggt hängt man stundenland bei "Verbindung hergestellt" und kommt dann mit viel Glück in die Charauswahl. Normalen WoW-Acc in einen Battlenet-Acc umgewandlelt -> sofot drin. 
Und dann noch der tolle Bluepost im Forum: "Ein Battlenet Account ist nicht zwingen notwendig."
Simmt sogar. Eigentlich ist auch kein WoW-Account notwendig, wenn man spielen möchte hilft aber beides ungemein...

So ganz am Rande trägts auch nicht wirklich zur Sicherheit bei dass die Emailadresse der neue Accountname ist...


----------



## Wagga (12. Juni 2009)

Ich werde vorst nichts ändern.
Ich brauche kein Battlenetaccount da ich weder Diablo noch Starcraft habe.
Wollte es mir zwar mal anschaffen, aber aus finanziellen Gründen bis jetzt immer wieder aufgeschoben worden.

Also ich komme direkt rein mit einem WoWaccount.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

Stimmt E-Mail Adresse als Accountname ist echt Rotz. Damit wollen sie wohl noch zusätzlich den Verkauf des Authentifikators ankurbeln. 
Der B-Net-Account ist zwar noch nicht Pflicht, aber früher später wird er es in jedem Fall werden. Manche bekommen den Hals echt nicht voll genug.^^


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2009)

Ein paar wenige von uns kamen auch mit dem normalen rein, Wagga. Aber der Großteil erst mit dem Battlenet-Acc, da glaub ich nicht mehr an Zufall ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein paar wenige von uns kamen auch mit dem normalen rein, Wagga. Aber der Großteil erst mit dem Battlenet-Acc, da glaub ich nicht mehr an Zufall ^^


Kostet der eigentlich extra?


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2009)

Nein, das ist nur eine Möglichkeit alle Blizzard Spiele die man besitzt in einem Account zu verwalten.
http://eu.battle.net/


----------



## Shefanix (13. Juni 2009)

Was ich super praktisch finde. Hatte die Wc3 CD's nicht mehr, Keys da eingegeben und konnte es mir dann dort laden. Also an sich schon eine gute Sache, bin gespannt was sie noch draus machen.


OT: Geiles Lied http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE9IchvpOPk


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was ich super praktisch finde. Hatte die Wc3 CD's nicht mehr, Keys da eingegeben und konnte es mir dann dort laden. Also an sich schon eine gute Sache, bin gespannt was sie noch draus machen.


das blöde bei mir ist, wenn ich den key eingegeben habe, dann kommt sprache auswählen, wenn ich ne sprache ausgewählt habe, Dann komm ich wieder auf die gleiche seite mit dem sprachauswählen. Habs schon mitm internet explorer und mozilla  versucht aber das spiel wird einfach net hinzugefügt, immer wenn ich nachm sprachauswählen auf hinzufügen drück, ist es so als würde ich die seite neu laden -.-


----------



## Zaino (13. Juni 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> OT: Geiles Lied http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE9IchvpOPk



Oh, das geht mir so auf die Nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Stimmt E-Mail Adresse als Accountname ist echt Rotz. Damit wollen sie wohl noch zusätzlich den Verkauf des Authentifikators ankurbeln.
> Der B-Net-Account ist zwar noch nicht Pflicht, aber früher später wird er es in jedem Fall werden. Manche bekommen den Hals echt nicht voll genug.^^



dafür hab ich nen IPod touch mit mobile Authenticator kostenlos über den App Store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2009)

_Trollilein , sag mal , weisst du wo ich den Hopfen für das Zwergenstarkbier herbekomme? Bzw hast einen Tipp? :>

Das klare Wasser & die Gerste hab ich schon 




/Edit : Okay , da die Ratte den Hopfen gestohlen hatte war noch was im Rattenloch drin :-) 

Na dann mal ab zum Kellermeister & danach zu Opa :X



Das Spiel macht echt Spass.. und ein paar schöne Witze über Herr der Ringe , Sieben Zwerge etc drin.. (mehr hab ich noch nicht mitgekriegt)..




/Edit2 : Jetzt war der Hopfen nicht genug und ich muss den anpflanzen & mit Superdünger von Muttern das Teilchen grösser werden lassen , nicht schlecht _


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Tag,

ich hab ein Problem, ich habe seit längerem die Fraps Demo benutzt um 30 Sekunden in Spielen aufnehmen zu können, nun habe ich mir die Vollvesion geholt und wenn ich die installiere und starten möchte, passiert garnichts. Ich klick auf das Symbol (Fraps) und es passiert nichts. Dann habe ich gelesen, man muss im Registery die alten Fraps Daten löschen mit dem Programm: TrialReset.3.0.RC3.rar

Leider gibts von dem Hersteller keine Seite, noch keine richtige Downloadseite. Nun habe ich es irgendwo anders gedownloadet und bekam danach beim öffnen gleich 3. Virus. 


Kann man das nicht anders machen oder habt ihr einen anderen Lösungsweg?

EDIT: Mit Evacleaner soll das uach gehen, aber wenn ich das in Google eingibt, kommen bei mir nur unseriöse Seiten...


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir kommt direkt beim ersten Eintrag nen Download. (irgendwas mit "tiscli.co.uk")


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

kannst du nicht mit einem normalen Programm wie TuneUp die Reste entfernen? Sollte doch möglich sein.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Ich werds mal versuchen. Mit der Demo Vesion auch?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

normal ja.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da jetzt mal nach Fraps gesucht und die Einträge gelöscht, aber hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

Ich geh gleich in die Luft, hab bestimmt jetzt schon mit 10 Programmen mein PC zugemüllt und nichts hat geholfen. Könnt grad den PC neuaufsetzen, so ist gleich die Registery von Fraps gelöscht ;/


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2009)

So habs jetzt, auf illigaler weise gemacht, hatte kb mehr auf den kack.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

wenn du eh ne Lizenz hast (legal) ists ja egal.

Ansonsten: Geh in die Registry und lösch alle Einträge, dann macht dir Fraps keine Probleme mehr. Was da drin steht ist eh nur Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(an die Anderen: Bin mal gespannt, wann wir das nächste Mal von ihm hören) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mich etwas Umgeschaut und muss (leider) doch , wegen einigen Umständen , ein Notebook kaufen.

Ich habe ein ziemlich gutes für 800&#8364; gefunden.

Diese hatte ich mir selber Angesammelt. Nun wollte mir meine Mutter noch 100&#8364; draufzahlen und ich wollte Fragen, wie man dieses (außer für eine externe Festplatte) ergendwie Ausgeben kann, damit es aber noch so aussieht,als ob man es für das Notebook brauchen würde?^^

Edit :

Gibt kein anderes Notebook ,für maximal 900&#8364;, welches die Leistung übertrifft.

Deshalb frage ich . Sonst würde ich es in ein besseres NB stecken ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juni 2009)

naja, es gibt ja noch massenweise Peripherie für Notebooks:

Dockingstations, Lüfteruntersätze etc.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

ich würde noch ein paar Monate warten, dann bekommst du das kostenlose Upgrade auf Win7.


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2009)

War das nicht ab Juli?
Edit: Ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nur noch ein guter halber Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.focus.de/digital/computer/w7-lo...ar_1539137.html


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

Tolle Sache!

Ach ja: Hier die offizielle Info von Microsoft, dass Win7 am 22. Oktober kommt, wahrscheinlich sogar Server '08 R2. Klick


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2009)

_Kennt jemand eine Software mit dem man ein Haus bzw komplettes Grundstück planen kann? 

Alâ Sims , halt nur "echter".. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

SolidWorks Musst nur selbst deine Mauern hochziehen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur die Standart Google Pampe vorstellen, empfehlen aber nicht.

Das hier sieht aber ganz gut aus: klick


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2009)

_Kann man da "nur" ein Haus hinstellen & ein Grundstück "einzäunen" oder auch Möbel usw. mit einbringen?

Wie gesagt , sollte so wie Sims , nur halt "echter" sein.. _


----------



## Asoriel (13. Juni 2009)

keine Ahnung, hab wie gesagt nur google angeworfen und das erst beste genommen


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juni 2009)

naja, "echter" wirst du bei solchen Prgrammen nicht finden. Das liegt allein schon an der grafischen Darstellung (die teilweise an CS 1.6 erinnert).

Und bei den meisten Programmen für den Hausgebrauch gibt es meist nur 1 Modell "Tisch" oder 1 modell "Bett"


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2009)

_Naja , ich würd halt gerne mal versuchen etwas nachzubauen , mal schaun - dann wohl doch Sims , habs ja hier 

Achja , und BotuT macht richig Spass , bin jetzt grad mit der Elfe im Haus des Gremlins (seid heute mittag nichtmehr gespielt.. >_<)_


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juni 2009)

joa, ich hab mal wieder Assassins Creed angefangen. (besonders nachdem ich den Gameplay-Trailer von der E3 gesehen habe)

Der Arzt ist tot und mir haben wieder die Knie geschmerzt als die Wachen dem Patienten die Beine gebrochen haben. *wähh*


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Jehaa mein Umzug ist jetzt fast fertig und die Wakü läuft endlich
Die Pumpe ist zwar noch etwas nervtötend und irgendwo hab ich noch Luft drin aber sonst bin ich schonmal zufrieden.
23°C CPU-Temp(ok wahr. Auslesefehler) und 30 °C GPU-Temp(müsste stimmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

gz!


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jehaa mein Umzug ist jetzt fast fertig und die Wakü läuft endlich
> Die Pumpe ist zwar noch etwas nervtötend und irgendwo hab ich noch Luft drin aber sonst bin ich schonmal zufrieden.
> 23°C CPU-Temp(ok wahr. Auslesefehler) und 30 °C GPU-Temp(müsste stimmen)
> 
> ...


Umzug fertig, wakü fertig. Wie kanns jetz noch besser werden?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Umzug fertig, wakü fertig. Wie kanns jetz noch besser werden?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In dem das ganze leise wird, Lüfter hör ich zwar nicht mehr dafür hab ich Luft im Kreislauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

Wow, sieht auch echt gut aus mit dem Sleeve. Ich persönlich hätte es so zwar nicht gemacht, aber schaut toll aus!

Darf ich fragen, wieviel die WaKü mit allem gekostet hat? (Sleeve ausgenommen)


@LoLTroll: Das mit den Knien ist echt mieß...ich spiels gerade das erste Mal durch, bin aber Zeitbedingt noch nicht wirklich weit. Ich bin in der 3. Stadt (ich glaub Jerusalem?) und muss mich erst noch einfinden. Macht aber super viel Spaß, besonders Dach-Rennen


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wow, sieht auch echt gut aus mit dem Sleeve. Ich persönlich hätte es so zwar nicht gemacht, aber schaut toll aus!
> 
> Darf ich fragen, wieviel die WaKü mit allem gekostet hat? (Sleeve ausgenommen)
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Sleeve werd ich auch nie mehr machen und würd ich auch keinem empfehlen.
Is wirklich ne scheiss Arbeit den Sleeve um den Schlauch zu bringen und das ganze dann wieder zusammen zu bauen.

Gekostet hat das ganze jetzt 319€. Ausgeben wollt ich 150€^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sleeve werd ich auch nie mehr machen und würd ich auch keinem empfehlen.
> Is wirklich ne scheiss Arbeit den Sleeve um den Schlauch zu bringen und das ganze dann wieder zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Gekostet hat das ganze jetzt 319€. Ausgeben wollt ich 150€^^


Wo kann man so einen Schlauch eigentlich kaufen?


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wo kann man so einen Schlauch eigentlich kaufen?



Schläuche gibts in jedem Laden der auch Wakü-Teile hat, z.B. Aquatuning oder Caseking.

Oder meinst du den Sleeve?Den hab ich bei http://www.mdpc-x.com/ gekauft.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mal alle Teile auflisten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Wasserkühlung mit Chipsatz und Grafikkarte für 150&#8364; ist schlicht unmöglich. Für 200&#8364; wärs Essig. Günstig ist das ganze nicht

Ich hab mich auch schon recht tief mit der Materie befasst, gekauft oder gar gebaut hab ich aber noch keine. Vielleicht komtm das irgendwann mal, aber höchst wahrscheinlich nicht in absehbarer Zeit. 
Aktuell hab ich auch zuviel sonstiges zu tun und keine Zeit, mich darum zu kümmern. Reizen würde es mich aber schon, besonders, da mein Mainboard schon WaKü-Anschlüsse hat. Gekühlt wird da NB, SB, SpaWas und Crosslinx.



Edit: Der Sleeve von Nils (also MDPC-X) ist mit Abstand der Beste! Da würde ich ein Konjunkturpaket für den ganzen PC empfehlen.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

> 1 x Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste (3,5g)  	 4,99 €*
> 12 x 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (EK) 	1,79 €*
> 3 x Schlauch Masterkleer 15,9/11,1mm klar (7/16"ID) 	2,75 €*
> 1 x Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 	3,49 €*
> ...



Am teuersten war schon der Grafikkühler, aber der hat auch am meisten gebracht wenn ich denke wie warm die vorher geworden ist und wie laut die Stocklüfter sind. Bei den restlichen Komponenten hab ich eigtl immer versucht das preiswerteste zu nehmen nur summiert sich das halt^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

ja, der ist am teuersten (und am größten), das ist normal.

Insgesammt aber ne tolle Zusammenstellung, die sollte gut was taugen. Gut, nen Shoggy hättest selbst basteln können, aber gekaufte (Bausätze) sehen eifnach besser aus.

Haben dir die 3m Schlauch gereicht inkl Verschnitt? Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als nochmal ne Woche warten zu müssen, weil man sich vermessen hat und kein Schlauch mehr über hat. Masterkleer ist aber so ziemlich der beste Schlauch, 15,9er ist schon sehr dick, das sieht toll aus!


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Hab mir nachdem ich die 3m-Schlauch in der Hand hatte auch sorgen gemacht aber hat eigentlich locker ausgereicht, hab jetzt noch gut 70cm vom Schlauch über. Hab mich aber auch nur 2 mal verschnitten und das auch nur weil ichs mir anders überlegt hab.

Den Shoggy wollt ich einfach ned selber baun, wenn ich mir da die Mats im Baumarkt hol und selber anfang so schneiden siehts am Ende wieder aus wie Sau^^

Von der Zusammenstellung bin ich eigentlich recht zufreiden, nur nervt mich noch die Luft im Kreislauf und der HK 3.0 kühlt schlechter als mein alter Noctua Luftkühler. Ich denk mal das da auch noch Luft drin is.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

na gut, ich sags mal so: Der Heatkiller ist sicher "nur" Mittelklasse, dein Kühler (NH-U12P?) war absolute Oberklasse. Arg groß wird da die Differenz nicht sein.

Ansonsten sinken die Temperaturen nochmal um ein paar °C wenn die Luft draußen ist.

Fehlt nurnoch ein Aquaero, dann ist das Ding vollendet


Ich hätte mir auch einen Shoggy gekauft, eben wegen der Optik. Wobei ich die Pumpe eh verstecken würde.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Also dass der Heatkiller gehört schon zur Oberklasse.
Hab mich vorher über die meisten CPU-Kühler informiert und der HK 3.0 ist der mit den besten Testergebnissen, da kam kein anderer Kühler ran.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=549569
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artike...re&seite=11


Aber solange alles im grünen Bereich ist, soll es mir wurscht sein. Bin jetz bei 37°C CPU-Temp, bei 24°C Zimmer- und 34,3°C Wassertemp.
Und hab auf 3600Mhz @ 1,44V übertaktet.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

Hmm...37°C CPU-Temp bei 43,3°C Wassertemperatur? Wie geht denn das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den HK 3.0 mit dem EK Waterblocks Supreme verwechselt, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Garnicht bemerkt, das Ding ist ja vom guten alten Bundy


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hmm...37°C CPU-Temp bei 43,3°C Wassertemperatur? Wie geht denn das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ah das ist ein fehler ich meinte 34,3°C Wassertemperatur^^


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hmm...37°C CPU-Temp bei 43,3°C Wassertemperatur? Wie geht denn das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die 37°C ist der Wert bis zu TJMax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

achso okay, das erklärts natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frei nach dem Motto: Wäremeleitpaste braucht keiner, Luft leitet besser!


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

Wie, du etwa auch?

Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit mit der Ansicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein, dreistellige Temperaturwerte bei der CPU sehen eh toller aus!


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wie, du etwa auch?
> 
> Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit mit der Ansicht
> 
> ...



stimmt! Manchmal prolle ich vor Freunden rum und nehme extra den Kühler ab.

200°C machen sich viel besser als 40°C *g*

Ich hab morgen meine erste mündliche Abiprüfung. Chemie. -.-


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2009)

> Ich hab morgen meine erste mündliche Abiprüfung. Chemie. -.-


Oje, mein Beileid... Ich lerne gerade für die Mathe ZK am Freitag, auch nicht besser : /


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oje, mein Beileid... Ich lerne gerade für die Mathe ZK am Freitag, auch nicht besser : /



naja, so schlimm ist das auch nicht. Immerhin hab ich Chemie als mündl. Prüfungsfach selbst gewählt.

Dann noch Übermorgen Deutsch mündl. und dann wars das mit dem Abi und der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am 1.7. gehts gleich mitm Zivildienst weiter :x


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre dafür dass man die 3 ZK Fächer auch selber wählen kann... Ich würd sogar in Französisch noch lieber ne ZK schreiben als in Mathe (und das will was heissen^^).


----------



## RaDon27 (14. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, so schlimm ist das auch nicht. Immerhin hab ich Chemie als mündl. Prüfungsfach selbst gewählt.
> 
> Dann noch Übermorgen Deutsch mündl. und dann wars das mit dem Abi und der Schule
> 
> ...




Viel Spaß bei Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte die Ehre, Effi und Gretchen miteinander zu vergleichen. Raus kamen 5 Punkte...^^


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauche bei beiden Fächern eigentlich nur 1P. dann wäre ich auch schon durch mit nem annehmbaren Abi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (14. Juni 2009)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es lohnt sich nicht, nen neuen Thread aufzumachen, da ihr hier eh auf alles antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In nächster Zeit will ich mir 2 Sachen kaufen: 1) ne neue Festplatte, ca 640 gb, und ne Soundkarte für meine Teufel CEM PE... Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2009)

Bei dem geringen Preis kann man auch eine 750er-Platte nehmen Da würde ich dir eine Seagate Barracuda empfehlen.

Bei der Soundkarte kann man so pauschal nix sagen. Wieviel soll sie denn kosten? Da gibts wahnsinnige Unterschiede.


----------



## TaroEld (14. Juni 2009)

Insgesamt, also für soundkarte und Festplatte, hätte ich so 150 euro zur Verfügung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juni 2009)

Da kriegste nen TB und ne X-Fi o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www1.hardwareversand.de/safebasketd...bsk_show=433122

Meiner Meinung nach die optimale Lösung  (:


----------



## TaroEld (15. Juni 2009)

Du weisst schon... Hardwareversand und Warenkörbe verlinken ist nicht soo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2009)

_Gemeint hat er wohl die Karte :  Klick mich! 

und halt ne 1TB Platte :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht wofür man eine Soundkarte braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das kann eventuell daran liegen, dass meine Sony-Boxen 10 Jahre alt sind und mein Monitor auf den Boxen steht. *g*


----------



## pampam (15. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wofür man eine Soundkarte braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Mainboard hat nur 2.1 Soundausgänge. Weil ich aber noch 5.1 Boxen rumstehen hatte, habe ich mir eine Soundkarte gekauft.
Dafür z.B. ist eine Soundkarte ganz nützlich.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen meine erste mündliche Abiprüfung. Chemie. -.-



Meine schwester hat ihr abi grad fertig die hat einen schnitt von 1.8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2009)

Soundkarten brauch man, wie ich eine hab, die ich zurzeit nicht nutzen kann, um ein viel besseren Klang erzielen kann. Wie bei mir jetzt mit Z5500 Boxen, die ich jetzt leider vorweg erstmal nicht nutzen kann, weil ich meine Konsolenbox zurück schicken muss und sie ausgetauscht kriegt, weil das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung vom Display kaputt gegangen ist und man sieht so einfach garnichts, weil es in dem Gehäuse drinne ist das Display und somit kein großes Licht drann kommt ;/


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard hat nur 2.1 Soundausgänge. Weil ich aber noch 5.1 Boxen rumstehen hatte, habe ich mir eine Soundkarte gekauft.
> Dafür z.B. ist eine Soundkarte ganz nützlich.



das sollte nen Witz sein -.-



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Meine schwester hat ihr abi grad fertig die hat einen schnitt von 1.8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chemie ist heute ganz gut gelaufen...rechne so mit 10 pkt.

Und demnach werde ich wohl nen Schnitt von ~2,3 haben. passt!


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen ist Englisch ZK bei mir, aber die macht mir eher weniger Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ganz im Gegenteil zu Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel Erfolg!

Ich hatte Glück, dass durch die Zentralabi-Panne bei uns Mathe nachgeschrieben wurde.

in der 2. Arbeit 5 pkt mehr als in der ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

wow, das ist natürlich nicht übel! Glückwunsch dazu!

EspCap dir wünsch ich natürlich viel Glück.


----------



## TaroEld (15. Juni 2009)

Kay, ich dank euch ganz herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich berichte dann morgen und am Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

Tolle Sache!

Ich telefonier eben mit meinem Schwager wegen der alten x1650Pro die mir verreckt ist, für die ich damals knappe 80€ bezahlt hab. Naja, das war im März und er (und ich) haben vergessen, daran zu denken. (ich hab bei ihm im Laden eine eher niedrigere Priorität als die "echten" Kunden, ist aber auch verständlich).  Jedenfalls sei die Karte nichtmehr zu reparieren und ich bekomm von Sapphire eine 80€-Gutschrift. 

Was wirklich sinnvolles kann ich damit nicht kaufen. Als nächstes steht eine Ersatz-CPU für den E2200 an, da bringt mir Sapphire aber nix. Naja, vielleicht wirds ne 2. HD4830 welche ich dann im CF laufen lasse, und hier auch schon die Frage:

Kann man 2 Grafikkarten des selben Typs von verschiedenen Herstellern im CF laufen lassen? Normal sollte das doch möglich sein, wenn die Taktraten sie selben sind? CFX ist ja auch möglich...


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kann man 2 Grafikkarten des selben Typs von verschiedenen Herstellern im CF laufen lassen? Normal sollte das doch möglich sein, wenn die Taktraten sie selben sind? CFX ist ja auch möglich...



puh, ich kenne mich nur mit Inel ein wenig aus.

Dort geht es auch zwei unterschiedliche Karten im SLI-verband laufen zu lassen.

Dher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei CF eine ähnliche funktionalität geben sein kann.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Normal geht es ja,solange die Taktraten etc gleich sind halt nicht sowas wie "Superclocked" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

hab eben nachgeschaut, es funktioniert. Mus sich noch ne CF-Brücke besorgen, aber die kost ja nur n paar Euro. Jetzt erstmal schauen, was denn die HD4830 im Laden kostet, da ich dort die Gutschrift einlösen muss und nicht zB bei einem Onlineversand.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

CF-Brücken hab ich hier noch 2 in der Schublade liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

bei SLI funktioiert das mittlerweile Treibergesteuert auch ohne Brücke


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

wie siehts mit HD4830 und HD4770 aus? Ist mir eben in den Sinn gekommen...


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Denke mal nicht,die 4770 ist ja in 45NM und die 4830 in 55 und normal sollten sie nicht zusammen laufen


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit PhysX mit einer seperaten Karte aus? Hat man da einen Leistungsgewinn durch?


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit PhysX mit einer seperaten Karte aus? Hat man da einen Leistungsgewinn durch?



naja, PysiX haben ja bisher eher weniger Spiele.

Da kann es natürlich ein Gewinn sein, wenn man definiert, dass die schwächere Karte die PysiX-Berechnungen macht und die schnellere sich um die Grafik kümmert.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

besonders bei 3DMark Vantage kann das einen irrwitzigen Punktestand geben, aber damit es fair bleibt, sollten Nvidia-User auf PhysX verzichten beim benchen.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Ich kann Vantage nicht durchlaufen lassen da ich derzeit nur XP drauf hab und Win7 nicht mit meinem USB-Internetkabel Treiber läuft.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

wie hieß nochmal diese seite die den pc checkt und schaut welche spiele man spielen kann, also man wählt ein spiel aus dann checkt die seite deinen pc und schaut obs laufen würde. Argh wie hieß die seite noch!!


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest Das ist die Seite


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

lustig Kannte ich noch garnicht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

ahhhhh thx =D


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

eh diser Thread ist heute genau 5 Monate alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

HURRAAAAAAAAA


Warum ist des eigentlich kein sticky!??!?!
Bald können wir seite 300 Feiern!!




15.01.2009, *20:23*
noch 3stunden!


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2009)

_Hach , es kommt mir vor wie gestern.. 

er ist..

so...

so schnell groß geworden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Plauderthreads sind selten Stickys, ist auch logisch. Stickys sind Stickys, weil sie lesenswerte Infos enthalten, aber (normal) selten etwas darin gepostet wird. Bei Plauderthreads ist das anders, die sind eh immer oben, da sich jemand meldet. 

Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass es hier keine guten Infos gibt.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Ach am Anfang,da war sogar die Überschrift falsch und nu ist er schon so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass es hier keine guten Infos gibt.



Ich hab noch keine Info gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juni 2009)

Troll? Du bist auch aus Hessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Troll? Du bist auch aus Hessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier gibts fast nur Hessen^^


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juni 2009)

Das Gefühl hab ich langsam auch^^

Hail Vettel! *hust*


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Schwabe!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

von wo genau?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

In einem ziemlichen Kaff, in der Nähe von Langenau. Falls dir Langenau nichts sagt, ca. 15 km bis Ulm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

ah okay, ganz andere Ecke als meine Heimat Ich wohn 100km südlich Stuttgart.


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juni 2009)

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g..._hd_4800_preis/

 sweeeeeet

edit: das hieße, ne hd4890 würde knapp 145&#8364; kosten... eieieiei^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich wäre schon eine Überlegung. Obwohl ich mir lieber am Ende des Jahres dann eine ganz neue Kaufe, samt neuer CPU und Mainboard wenns Geld reicht. Hab Angst das mein E8400 die Teile limitiert ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

>>>>>>NRW FTW<<<<<​


...ähm wo warn wir


----------



## TaroEld (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bin's nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 N Kumpel will sich ne externe Festplatte kaufen, für sein Laptop, ca. 1 tb- was gibts denn da schönes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Juni 2009)

Die hier habe ich und bin äußert zufrieden damit: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...92&agid=296


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juni 2009)

Gaaah, Shefanix, die MyBooks wollt ich auch grad vorschlagen 

Eventuell, wenns billiger sein soll auch die WD Elements. Wenig falsch machen kann man bei iOmega (wobei da der Support zum in die Tonne treten is) oder Buffalo.

Ich persönlich würde aber wohl zu nem MyBook greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich bin dann ma @ Fallout 3

<3


----------



## Shefanix (15. Juni 2009)

Die MyBook's sind halt einfach Klasse. Allein die Optik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fallout... pfui! Ich find das Spiel öde. Ich bin im Moment wieder am WoW suchten :/ Mit nem 22" Monitor macht das schon viel mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (15. Juni 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Juni 2009)

Achwas, Fallout is echt sau fett. Mir gefällt des Endzeitszenario unheimlich gut. Außerdem bin ich die ganze Zeit nur am erforschen^^. Net nur wegen Items und "geld" sondern auch wegen dem überaus genialen V.A.T.S. System. Bin am Anfang nur in Egoshootermanier rumgerannt. Irgendwann hab ich dann doch ma des System ausprobiert. Sau geil!

Edit: Gnaaahhh, jetz kann ich mich net entscheiden. Fallout zocken oder Reaper schaun?^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Juni 2009)

Was ist Reaper denn? 

Fallout ist kein schlechtes Spiel, da geb ich dir Recht. Aber es trifft überhautp nicht meinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Edit: Gnaaahhh, jetz kann ich mich net entscheiden. Fallout zocken oder Reaper schaun?^^


ach gottchen, reaper kommt doch ers in 2 stunden oder?#




Da isn typ, und seine eltern haben seine seele an den teufel verkauft, aber der teufel hat scho genug seelen in der hölle drum setzt er ihn als Jäger ein, um welche die aus der hölle geflohn  sind wieder einzufangen.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Jup um 22:19 fängt es an vorher kommt noch Fringe was jetzt läuft und Primeval  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fringe ist aber auch immerwieder ekelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Juni 2009)

Hört sich interessant an. Bloss irgendwie doch keine Lust deswegen den Fernseher anzuschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (15. Juni 2009)

Fringe ist irgendwie komisch, aber interessant....


----------



## pampam (15. Juni 2009)

Kennt von euch zufällig jemand das Speedlink 2in1 Silver Lightning Wheel? Ist ein Lenkrad, welches man am PC und PS2 anschließen kann. Aber am PC bekomm ich es einfach nicht hin, da steht immer nur, dass das Gerät nicht erkannt wurde. Habe schon mehrere Treiber probiert.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Jup,find ich auch, das Gehirn wird über einen "Menschenvirus" über Computer verflüssigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja bekommt man dieses schicke Banner unten rechts beim SysProfil nur über den Vantage Benchmark?


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

Fringe is cool, primeval is scheisse, die haben in primeval so viele logische lücken da rolln sich mir die fussnägel auf. zb Die gefangenen brechen die tür auf (tür kaputt) 5min später werden andere in dem GLEICHEN raum eingesperrt (hokuspokus) die Tür is wieder ganz.

Oder die fahren mit nem jeep mit 20kmh vorm dino weg, der dino wär normalerweise doppelt so schnell holt sie aber natürlich net ein >.< des geht mir aufn senkel


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> viele logische lücken



Nicht unlogische Lücken? Könnten aber ja auch Hub-Türen sein und/oder ein großer dicker Dino der nicht schnell rennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

Gott geht mir der pchier bei meiner mutter auf die nerven >.< der is so lahm, das kann man sich nimmer vorstellen.
1.7ghz proz. onboard grafik -.-   256mb ram

wohow, kann warcraft 3 mit laggs auf niedriger grafik spielen. Da ist die freude groß!
Bald kauf ich mir en neuen  und dann kommt der alte vom vater hierher^^ der hat zumindest ne geforce 8600 und en amd athlon x2 6000+
dann darf meine schwester den hier für icq benutzen


----------



## Gomel (15. Juni 2009)

Kenn ich, meine Großmutter, 2.4Ghz onboard Intel ""high-end"" Grafikchip und 256Mb DDR Ram..


----------



## pampam (15. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Kennt von euch zufällig jemand das Speedlink 2in1 Silver Lightning Wheel? Ist ein Lenkrad, welches man am PC und PS2 anschließen kann. Aber am PC bekomm ich es einfach nicht hin, da steht immer nur, dass das Gerät nicht erkannt wurde. Habe schon mehrere Treiber probiert.



Ich werfe hier nochmal meine frage rein.
Jetzt wurde das Lenkrad komischerweiße erkannt, aber ein digital signierter Trebier wird erfordert (anscheinend hat der von der cd also keine Signatur). Kann man diese Überprüfung irgendwie umgehen?

edit: Ich habe die Prüfung deaktiviert, allerdings ist es jetzt wieder genauso, wie vorher: Das Gerät wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

Huhu Ich Wollte mal eine Kleine Frage Stellen, und zwar wir wissen alle bald ist es so weit Windows  7 Kommt! 



nun Wollte ich fragen Welche version Ich mir dann holen Solle Die 32 bit 64 bit? 


Ich tendiere mehr zu 64 bit weil ich glaube das das die Version ist die Zukumpft mässig angelegt ist!

Was meint ihr?  Oder Sollte ich Doch zur 32 bit Version greifen? 


Und warum ich mir schon so Früher Gedanken mache? Ganz klar!!!! ich möchte es Gleiche wenn es raus kommt Kaufen!


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

64bit! ganz klar


----------



## Wagga (15. Juni 2009)

Nimm aufjedenfall ne 64bit version wegen der Verwendung von mehr als 4 GB.
Die 32 bit limitiert ab 4 GB.
Warte aber am besten auf Windows 8 Home Premium 64 bit.
VISTA lohnt sich nicht mehr.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## DanB (15. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn das aus, kann man Windows7 noch gratis testen oder ist die Phase schon vorbei?


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn das aus, kann man Windows7 noch gratis testen oder ist die Phase schon vorbei?


Google Mal Windows 7 RC


----------



## DanB (15. Juni 2009)

Installation: Auf einem PC unter Windows Vista können Sie den Windows 7 RC ohne eine vorherige Datensicherung des PCs installieren, aus Sicherheitsgründen empfiehlt es sich jedoch, trotzdem ein Backup zu erstellen. Wenn Sie mit Windows XP oder der Betaversion von Windows 7 arbeiten, müssen Sie Ihre Daten sichern, anschließend eine Neuinstallation des RCs durchführen, danach Ihre Anwendungen erneut installieren und dann die Daten wiederherstellen. Wenn Sie eine Datensicherung erstellen müssen, finden Sie unter So sichern Sie Ihren PC weitere Einzelheiten sowie einen Vorschlag zur Sicherung eines PCs, auf dem die Betaversion von Windows 7 oder Windows Vista ausgeführt wird.

Hört sich ja kompliziert an, lohnt sich das um es nur mal zu bescnhuppern und muss man das alles tun?


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du nur rein Schnupper Willst Lohnte es nicht  wenn man nur 5 Minuten Rein schaut! ^^ 


Ich kann dir sagen es ist Schneller als Vista und XP ! ^^ Für leute die nun Schreien XP hat keine Bugs etc hat Windows 7 extrem Wenige!

Es Sieht Gut aus Lauft auch Alten Rechnern Recht Flot! So Viel ich weiss Kommt es am 22 Oktober! 

Kannst dich freuen!  Auf jeden fall hab keine Bedenken Windows 7 Wirt Wohl das Neue Windows Sein das länger als 3 jahe da ist! ^^ Vielleicht auch so lange wie XP wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ich habe Mich End schieden ich kaufe die 64 bit Version!


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen es ist Schneller als Vista und XP !



Also ich hab Win7 noch nicht getestet, aber was ich schon so an Vergleichsbenchmarks an Spielen gesehen habe, nehmen sich Win7 und Vista zZ nicht viel. 

1% max, wenn überhaupt messbar


----------



## Stress05 (15. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Also ich hab Win7 noch nicht getestet, aber was ich schon so an Vergleichsbenchmarks an Spielen gesehen habe, nehmen sich Win7 und Vista zZ nicht viel.
> 
> 1% max, wenn überhaupt messbar


weiss nicht Vielleicht auch Kopf sache ich finde  es schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> weiss nicht Vielleicht auch Kopf sache ich finde  es schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ka, wie gesagt, ich habs selbst noch nicht getestet.

Nur Benchmarkberichte wie auf Computerbase gelsen

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/softwar...nitt_einleitung


----------



## pampam (16. Juni 2009)

Da kauft man sich nach Jahren endlich mal ein Lenkrad und jetzt geht es nicht. Der Typ vom Support meint, dass es ein Technischer Defekt ist und ich es umtauschen soll. Also schon wieder zum Media Markt fahren... Ich hab mir extra GRID dazugekauft und jetzt muss(te) ich es mit Gamepad spielen, während nebendrann ein Lenkrad steht, sowas geht ja mal garnich^^


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Das kann auch an GRID liegen.

GRID unterstützt nur sehr wenige Lenkräder


----------



## pampam (16. Juni 2009)

Das Lenkrad wird nur als Unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt und erschein auch nach mermaliger Installation von verschiedenen Treibern weder in der Systemsteuerung unter Gamecontroller noch ändert sich, dass das Lenkrad als unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt wird.
Vielleicht tausche ich es heute noch um. Aber, wenn jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag hat, würde ich ihn trotzdem gerne mal probieren.

edit: Falls es dann immernoch nicht gehen sollte, und ich mein Geld zurückbekomme, nehme ich das oder das..
Falls noch jemand andere Vorschläge hat: Es sollte (mit Versand) nicht über 50&#8364; kosten.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

schonmal die Kalibrierung versucht?


edit: Nimm ein gescheites, zum Beispiel das hier: Klick. Vibration oder ohne Force Feedback ist doof...


----------



## pampam (16. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schonmal die Kalibrierung versucht?
> 
> 
> edit: Nimm ein gescheites, zum Beispiel das hier: Klick. Vibration oder ohne Force Feedback ist doof...



Kalibrierung geht ja nicht, weil es nicht erkannt wird. Ich habe im Geraätemanager einfach ein unbekanntes Gerät.
Das Logitech Formula Force EX hab ich auch grad gesehen. Bei Conrad kostet es 40&#8364;.
Laut Verpackung hat das von mir gekaufte lenkrad Force Vibration. Was genau ist eigendlich der Unterschied zwischen Vibration und Force Feedback?


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Alter Falter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.ph...;postcount=3338

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.ph...;postcount=3273

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.ph...;postcount=3259

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.ph...;postcount=3264

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.ph...;postcount=3135

_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, Vibration vibriert nur dämlich. Bei Force Feedback hat das Lenkrad richtig Kraft, eben so wie in einer Spielhalle.


saubere Qualität das Bild painschkes...


aber schau dir das mal an, das nenn ich ne Wasserkühlung (auch wenn mir die Farben nicht gefallen...) klick


----------



## DanB (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn fu 6.000€ zu viel hattest, hättest es ja nachbauen können.
Kostet jetzt bestimmt weniger.

Was ist denn daran noch schön, ich finds nur hässlich und dann auch noch der LCD im Tower, man kann es auch einfach nur noch übertreiben.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Die Bilder wenn ich bitten darf.. ;-)

Whui , das Mehrfarbige gefällt mir auch nicht , aber ne saubere WaKü _


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> aber schau dir das mal an, das nenn ich ne Wasserkühlung (auch wenn mir die Farben nicht gefallen...) klick



Puh das ist ja mein Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Puh das ist ja mein Pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach du hasst mir den gestern geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cooler pc =D
wohow gestern war der fred hier genau 5monate alt, heute bekommen wir seite 300!! =D


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2009)

Sicher?
Ich frag ma nen Mod ob er abschließen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Bildern von painschkes:
Toll, 3D-Rendering von Profis...da kann ich mir auch Ice Age 3 anschauen um das zu sehen ;D

Zu dem Megarig da:
Hässlich. Überladen. Überteuerter Rechner. ;D


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ach du hasst mir den gestern geklaut



Ach du warst der Gestern Auf der Lan Hinter Mir  Gerannt ist und Geschrien hat GIBT MIT MEIN PC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Juni 2009)

Also zu den Bildern mit der Wasserkuehlung faellt mir nur ein: Baut der Depp das echt auf ner Wolldecke zusammen?


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zu den Bildern von painschkes:
> Toll, 3D-Rendering von Profis...da kann ich mir auch Ice Age 3 anschauen um das zu sehen ;D



_3D Rendering? Höh? Das sind einfach nur Bilder die von BluRays auf Pioneer TV´s aufgenommen/fotografiert wurden.. wie kommst du da auf Rendering? o_o
_


----------



## Rethelion (16. Juni 2009)

Die Kühlung sieht zwar ned schlecht aus, aber mir wärs zu bunt und grell, da könnt ich nimmer daneben sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _3D Rendering? Höh? Das sind einfach nur Bilder die von BluRays auf Pioneer TV´s aufgenommen/fotografiert wurden.. wie kommst du da auf Rendering? o_o
> _


asö...ja kp was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Der Grund warum Pioneer TV´s immer so teuer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/Edit : Bist du jetzt wieder aktiv? Iiiihhh... _


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

naja wie gesagt, farblich und von Design gefällts mir auch nicht, aber die WaKü ist vom Feinsten!


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Samma , die wollen mich doch verarschen in dem Thread.. o_o

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.ph...;postcount=2722

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ach du warst der Gestern Auf der Lan Hinter Mir  Gerannt ist und Geschrien hat GIBT MIR MEIN PC?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop, schon möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

Kennt
ihr    <-goil
Epic
Threads


Bei den viern hier sind geile dabei, z.B will einer mit Flash<----- WoW2 Programmieren und alles besser machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einer sucht ein ,,Chilliges Grafikbrett´´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=12454665647

auch episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=12454665647
> 
> auch episch
> 
> ...


kannt ich schon ^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Fertig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückwunsch!

Und, wie wars?


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Und, wie wars?



Lief ganz gut, auch wenn das worst-case-scenario intrat: Gedichtinterpretation -.-

Sollte nen romantischen Gedicht analysieren/interpretieren und dann auf das psychologische Phänomen "Verdrängung" eingehen und Beispiele aus bekannten Werken des 19./20. Jhd. bringen


----------



## pampam (16. Juni 2009)

So, hab jetzt das Lenkrad von Speedlink umgetauscht und ein Logitech Formula Vibration Wheel genommen. Es wurde gleich erkannt und ich hab in GRID grrade die Steuerung darauf umgestellt. Bis jetzt ist alles so, wie es sein soll.

edit:  *erster auf Seite 300!*


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2009)

Seite 300!!​
Hurra^^​


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

\o/


----------



## Ogil (16. Juni 2009)

/reported




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (16. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Lief ganz gut, auch wenn das worst-case-scenario intrat: Gedichtinterpretation -.-
> 
> Sollte nen romantischen Gedicht analysieren/interpretieren und dann auf das psychologische Phänomen "Verdrängung" eingehen und Beispiele aus bekannten Werken des 19./20. Jhd. bringen


Was hast du sonst noch für Prüfungen?


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Was hast du sonst noch für Prüfungen?



ich bin fertig, das war die letzte.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

bin immer noch am überlegen...wenn demnächst die 2. HD4830 kommt, ist der E2200 endgültig überfördert. Mehr als 3Ghz möchte ich ihm nicht zumuten, da die Spannung da sehr schnell in den ungesunden Bereich für den Dauereinsatz steigt. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist immer noch die, nach dem passenden Prozessor...zur Wahl steht _eigentlich_ nur der Q6700. Alternativ ein Q8300, welcher aber langsamer ist und sich nicht so hoch takten lässt. Da mach ich mir eher wegen der Temperatur sorgen, Strom sparen ist unrelevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Q6600 scheidet wegen dem geringen Multi aus, Dualcore soll es an sich auch keiner mehr werden.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm doch den Q6700? Preislich bestimmt interessant. Mehr Cache, geringerer FSB. Und günstiger.

Die XBox bekommt ne SSD


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Hui , nett - welche nimmst? :]_


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juni 2009)

wat

Ich? Also ne, die XBox wird demnächst "aufgerüstet", grad auf CB gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da soll (u.a.) ne SSD verbaut werden.

klick!

edit: wolltest du nich sogar eine?  Dann würd ich so lange warten. Soll unter 300$ kosten


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juni 2009)

GTX295 MARS für 1.200€...

Computerbase-Link


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> GTX295 MARS für 1.200€...
> 
> Computerbase-Link



jaaaa.....


----------



## Gomel (16. Juni 2009)

Die Xbox soll aber erst ende nächsten Jahres rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Mars soll soweit ich weiss irgendwo für 1035 Euro zu haben sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Achso , ich dachte du holst dir ne SSD für deine Xbox xD

Hm , das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an , auch wenn sie erst nächstes Jahr kommt - naja mal schauen was hier so wird.. _


----------



## Gomel (16. Juni 2009)

6 Cores 1GB(?) Ram Sharder 5.0 und eine SSD mit 32GB, sie soll auch mit dieser Wii Steuerung ohne Kontroller kommen


----------



## Gomel (16. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand die Seite von dem Nibitor Macher? Wollt zugerne wissen wann die Version 5.1 rauskommt


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2009)

Kennt einer von euch ein gutes Grafiktablett mind. A5 großer Aktiver Bereich?
Ich komm da nicht mehr hinterher, bei Amazon ist oftmals keinerlei größenangabe zum Bearbeitungsbereich vorhanden...

Ich hab mal drei rausgesucht nur habe ich keine Ahnung ob die auch was taugen:

Ich brauch eure Hilfe...

http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-Media-Tablet-1...0518&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.de/Odys-Multi-Grafik-125...0518&sr=1-9

oder 

http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-Slim-Tablet-Pr...518&sr=1-10

?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich überfragt, aber die von WACOM sollen ganz gut sein. Ansonsten kannst du dir ja mal die Bewertungen und genauen Daten bei Alternate anschauen.
Alternate - Grafiktabletts


----------



## pampam (17. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Rennspiel, das man auch gut mit einen Lenkrad spielen kann?
Ich hab bis jetzt Burnout Paradise, Crashday, DiRT, Flatout 2, NfS Most Wanted, NfS Carbon, NfS Undercover, Pure und GRID
Wenn möglich soltle es von dem Spiel eine Demo geben, damit ich mich nicht nur auf Tests verlassen muss, muss haber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Stress05 (17. Juni 2009)

Wie Wäre es Mit NFS Pro Street?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Juni 2009)

Post 6000!

Edit:Nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

doch, ist der sechstausendste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (17. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wie Wäre es Mit NFS Pro Street?



Ist nicht so mein Fall. Ich finde, dass Most Wanted (und vielleicht auch Carbon) der Höhepunk war, ab dann wurden alle NfS Spiele immer schlechter.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. So gehts mir auch. Das letzte was ich durch hatte war Carbon. Das letzte was mir richtig Freude  bereitet hat war Most Wanted. Zumindest angespielt hab ich aber die anderen auch. Das tollste fand ich NFS 3 Hot Pursuit, auch wenn die Grafik nichtmehr so aktuell ist.


----------



## pampam (17. Juni 2009)

Hat hier eigendlich schonmal jemand GRID mit nem Lenkrad gespielt? Ich finde, dass es viel zu schwer ist. Wenn ich kein Totalschaden hab, dann werde ich überrundet.
Most wanted wäre das perfekte Rennspiel, wenn es auch Driftrennen und evt auch einen Tag- Nachtwechsel gäbe.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2009)

_Wie ich immernoch keinen TV im Auge hab..naja bis mitte Juli ja noch Zeit 

LED? LCD? Plasma? 

Naja , mal schaun :-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Da bin ich überfragt, aber die von WACOM sollen ganz gut sein.



WACOM ist aber zu teuer in diesen Größen... ich habe nicht umsonst unter Hundert Euro Dinger rausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und Bei Alternate ist nur das teuerste von den dreien bewertet -.-

Oder reicht dieses vollkommen aus: 
http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-Media-Tablet-1...902&sr=8-20

Ich hab da absolut keine Ahnung von ob A5 ausreichend ist oder doch lieber A4 (Kleiner auf keinen Fall, da weiß ich, dass ich nicht mit arbeiten könnte) zu dem Tablett da finde ich auch keine Berichte oder Rezensionen...
Generell findet man auf Fragen ob das gut sei oder irgendwie zu gebrauchen immer nur einen Verweis auf WACOM... die können wohl auch alle Dukaten scheißen...


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

naja, ich denk mal, dass der Kreis der Tablet-User recht klein gehalten ist und WACOM in dem Bereich einfach recht bekannt ist, daher kommt das.

Ansonsten mal hier oder hier schauen.


----------



## Gomel (17. Juni 2009)

*Heul*Ich komm einfach nicht 3.8Ghz stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,hat wer Tipps? bzw kennt sich mit der Phenom übertaktung aus?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ich denk mal, dass der Kreis der Tablet-User recht klein gehalten ist und WACOM in dem Bereich einfach recht bekannt ist, daher kommt das.
> 
> Ansonsten mal hier oder hier schauen.



Recht bekannt und scheiße teuer -.- Drecksladen... 
Naja egal, bleibt wohl nur noch, selbst testen... jetzt ist dann nur noch die Frage... A5 Arbeitsfläche oder A4...


----------



## Desdinova (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mein WACOM A5 Tablett damals bei Ebay gekauft. Da hat scheinbar gerade eine Designfirma oder sowas zugemacht und ihr Inventar verscherbelt. So sind innerhalb einer halben Stunde ca. 10 A5 Tabletts abgelaufen, wovon ich eins für 60€ ergattert hab. Mit der Qualität, Handhabung und Austattung bin ich voll zufrieden, zumal meins noch nicht in Gebrauch war, so wie es aussah. Ich hab mal eins beim lokalen Computerladen ausprobiert (Marke weiss ich nicht mehr; kein WACOM) und war davon nicht sehr angetan. Gerade die variablen Druckpunkte sind beim WACOM viel stimmiger als bei dem aus dem Laden. 
Wenn ich jetzt genau überlege, bringt dich mein Schrieb nicht wirklich weiter, aber vielleicht findest du ja ein ähnliches gutes Angebot. Und WACOM ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> *Heul*Ich komm einfach nicht 3.8Ghz stabil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus kann ich dir sagen das es sehr schwer ist einen Phenom stabil in diesem Ghz-Bereich zu bringen.
Welche Spannung hast du denn anliegen?


----------



## Gomel (17. Juni 2009)

Die Spannungen sind eigentlich nicht für dauerbetrieb gedacht CPU läuft auf 1.5V drüber schmierts sofort ab/startet erst garnicht NB-Vid 1.425(Garkeine Ahnung wie weit ich hier gehen kann) NB/Ht auf 1.28V


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Und WACOM ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl.



Das bezweifle ich auch garnicht... nur ist es mir als absoluter Anfänger und höchstens Hobbykritzler einfach viel zu teuer... Und Ebay mag ich nicht so, da hängt viel zu viel vom Vertrauen zum Käufer ab und Leuten die Dinge verkaufen (vorallendingen wenn es SEHR viel Billiger als Normal ist) vertraue ich so oder so nicht...


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Die Spannungen sind eigentlich nicht für dauerbetrieb gedacht CPU läuft auf 1.5V drüber schmierts sofort ab/startet erst garnicht NB-Vid 1.425(Garkeine Ahnung wie weit ich hier gehen kann) NB/Ht auf 1.28V




Hast du die NB-Spannung selbst so hoch gestellt? Normal läuft die doch auf 1,2 oder so und solange du nur über den Multiplitkator übertaktest müsstest du die NB-Spannung eigentlich nicht ändern.
Und deine CPU stürzt über 1,5V ab?Wird sie da zu heiss oder meinst du es andersrum das er dir unter 1,5V abstürzt?

Hab mir auf alle Fälle mal auf hardwareluxx.de die Liste angesehen und da liegen die Spannungen zwischen im Bereich von 1.4V bei deinen Taktraten:
http://hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=582823


----------



## Gomel (17. Juni 2009)

Ja,es kommt direkt ein Bluescreen,naja wenn ich nur die CPU-Taktraten erhöhen würde würde ich auch denke ich mal etwas runter gehen können,normal läuft es aber stabil bei 1.475V mit 3.7Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2009)

So, Englisch ZK am Dienstag ist ganz gut gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und heut abend kommt OS 3.0 raus, endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (17. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ... nur ist es mir als absoluter Anfänger und höchstens Hobbykritzler einfach viel zu teuer...



Hier liegt allerdings auch die Gefahr. Es gibt Bereiche da braucht man nicht gleich von Anfang an das beste Equipment um Freude daran zu haben. Im Bereich zeichnen allerdings, gerade am PC, würde ich da nicht unbedingt sparen. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du damit machen willst, aber wenn du z.B. eingescannte Bleistiftzeichnungen kolorieren willst oder Konturen nachziehen, dann empfehle ich dir tatsächlich ein etwas hochwertigeres Tablett. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als das nicht umsetzen zu können was man gerade tun will. Das billigere Tablett, das ich getestet habe (oben kurz erwähnt) hat z.B. bei etwas schneller bzw. schwungvoller gezogenen Linien keinen kontinuierlichen Strich zusammgebracht. Geschweige denn eine ansprechende Druckwiedergabe. Ich würde wirklich erst mal versuchen so ein Teil zu testen und herausfinden was du wirklich brauchst.


----------



## Gomel (17. Juni 2009)

Achja,hat hier eigentlich jemand einen 9550 z.b. und mit dem den 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,hat hier eigentlich jemand einen 9550 z.b. und mit dem den 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen?


nen Intel Quad?

Ich versuche heut abend mal meinen Vater nieder zuknüppeln, dann kann ich nen Benchmark machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

Jopp, ich hab das gemacht.

das obere Bild ist 3DMark06, das untere Vantage.

edit: Links gehen nicht, musst im SysProfil in meiner Signatur schauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Hier liegt allerdings auch die Gefahr. Es gibt Bereiche da braucht man nicht gleich von Anfang an das beste Equipment um Freude daran zu haben. Im Bereich zeichnen allerdings, gerade am PC, würde ich da nicht unbedingt sparen. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du damit machen willst, aber wenn du z.B. eingescannte Bleistiftzeichnungen kolorieren willst oder Konturen nachziehen, dann empfehle ich dir tatsächlich ein etwas hochwertigeres Tablett. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als das nicht umsetzen zu können was man gerade tun will. Das billigere Tablett, das ich getestet habe (oben kurz erwähnt) hat z.B. bei etwas schneller bzw. schwungvoller gezogenen Linien keinen kontinuierlichen Strich zusammgebracht. Geschweige denn eine ansprechende Druckwiedergabe. Ich würde wirklich erst mal versuchen so ein Teil zu testen und herausfinden was du wirklich brauchst.



Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mir auch das Riesending von Wacom kaufen... das ist keine Frage des Nicht-Wollens sondern schlicht und ergreifend des Nicht-Könnens... Ich mein ich hab mir auch diese Wacom Bamboo für unter hundert &#8364; angeschaut aber ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich mit der A6 Arbeitsfläche zurecht komme, da ich primär vorhatte direkt am PC zu zeichnen und das eben dann in viel zu filligranen Strichen ausarten würde die ich einfach nicht hinkriegen kann...

Und ich kenne leider niemanden der so ein Teil hat wo ich es dann mal testen könnte...


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem:

Ich nutze den Windows Media Player nicht. schlimm genug, dass er sich nicht deinstallieren lässt.

Jedoch habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass der Mediaplayer dauerhaft im Hintergrund als Prozess aktiv ist. Wenn man ihn beendet startet er sich nach 1-2 sek neu.

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es mit dem Realtek-Soundtreiber/audio-manager zu tun hat, da der Media Player dort in der Leiste steht zum anklicken -.-


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

msconfig, Systemstart und rauswerfen.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juni 2009)

hmhm, lohnt sich der Umstieg von nem E8400 auf nen Q9550? :/ Bin grad am grübeln, würde einen für 195&#8364; bekommen im E0 Stepping.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> hmhm, lohnt sich der Umstieg von nem E8400 auf nen Q9550? :/ Bin grad am grübeln, würde einen für 195€ bekommen im E0 Stepping.


Spar dir das Geld und rüste später komplett auf.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

ja, es lohnt sich. Der Preis ist auch gut. Musst aber du wissen. Die CPU hält dir sicher 2 Jahre, dann kansnt du immer noch dort auf die neue Generation umsteigen.


----------



## Gomel (17. Juni 2009)

Bei HWV http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...25&agid=398 ist er sogar noch billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur istin deinem 3D Mark Screen kein CPU Score auf den ich es eigentlich abgesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine den 3D Mark Screen von Asoriel,er hat in seinem Profil zwar ein Bildchen mit Punkten nur fehlen die CPU Punkte^^

Ich wollte gerne einen Vergleich mit einem Intel auf ungefähr gleicher Ebene haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juni 2009)

Hab ich mir auch überlegt, würstchen (^^). Innerhalb eines Jahres zweima mein komplettes System ändern/neu machen muss net sein. Wollt die momentanen Ressourcen (sprich Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher) noch bis mindestens ende nächsten Jahres nutzen. Danach kommt dann nen komplettumstieg auf AM3/1366 bzw was dann aufm Markt is^^.

Hm, Asoriel, meinst du, ich sollte noch bis mitte August warten? Der i5 soll ja um den Zeitraum rum kommen, da werden evtl die letzten Lagerbestände der C2Q's verballert. Gut, momentan hab ich eh kein Geld...^^ würde dann frühestens nächsten Monat was werden. Naja, Mitarbeiterpreise verfallen ja net :>

edit: @ Gomel. Is leider C1 Stepping. Würd schon gerne einen mit E0 haben^^ Und den zweiten Teil deines Posts versteh ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> msconfig, Systemstart und rauswerfen.



so bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht und es hatte nicht funktioniert.

Aber ich habe die Lösung gefunden:

Es war das WMPSideShowGadget. Das habe ich über die Systemsteuerung ausgeschaltet und jetzt startet auch der Player nicht mehr neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juni 2009)

Miranda 0.8.0 wurde heute released!  Nach über nem Jahr Beta... endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (17. Juni 2009)

das iPhone OS 3.0 is da aber viel wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2009)

Japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch ne Stunde Download : /


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juni 2009)

wie mans nimmt ;D

Grad vor ner halben Stunde auf CB aufgetaucht: core i5 + core i3


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

na da bin ich mal gespannt. Core i3 und i5 für Einstieg/Mittelklasse und Core i7 für Highend...bin mal gespannt, obs dann auch 3 Sockel gibt. Meiner Meinung nach wäre etwas wie bei AMD/LGA775 sinnvoll, aber mit untereinander nicht kompatiblen Sockeln schneidet sich Intel doch selbst ins Fleisch...


Radon wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, soll in meinen anderen Rechner auch noch ein Quad gesteckt werden. Ich werd den auch erst in ein paar Wochen kaufen, weil ich auf Preissenkung spekulier. Außerdem wurde ein neuer Core2Quad angekündigt, welcher gleichschnell wie der Q9550 taktet, aber im Cache beschnitten sein wird. Preis soll bei guten 200$ liegen. Da fällt dann vielleicht noch der Preis der anderen Quads ein bischen. Infos zur CPU hier: Klick


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> das iPhone OS 3.0 is da aber viel wichtiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hättet ihr jetzt nich übers 3.0-er geredet hätte ich ganz vergessen zu aktualisieren^^
Aber leider ist der Aktivierungsserver momentan nicht erreichbar


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2009)

Kein Wunder... geschätzte 5-10 Millionen Leute werden sich das heute runterladen ^^
Bei mir ists kurz vor Ende einfach grundlos abgebrochen vorhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt wieder bei 71 Minuten...


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt. Core i3 und i5 für Einstieg/Mittelklasse und Core i7 für Highend...bin mal gespannt, obs dann auch 3 Sockel gibt. Meiner Meinung nach wäre etwas wie bei AMD/LGA775 sinnvoll, aber mit untereinander nicht kompatiblen Sockeln schneidet sich Intel doch selbst ins Fleisch...
> 
> 
> Radon wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, soll in meinen anderen Rechner auch noch ein Quad gesteckt werden. Ich werd den auch erst in ein paar Wochen kaufen, weil ich auf Preissenkung spekulier. Außerdem wurde ein neuer Core2Quad angekündigt, welcher gleichschnell wie der Q9550 taktet, aber im Cache beschnitten sein wird. Preis soll bei guten 200$ liegen. Da fällt dann vielleicht noch der Preis der anderen Quads ein bischen. Infos zur CPU hier: Klick



Das hab ich, hab auch was dazu geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, dann werd ich auch erstma warten, der Q9550 is glaub ich auch so das sinnvollste Upgrade für meinen Rechner. We'll see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Fallout is echt toll! :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2009)

Jeha endlich Mails und SMS mit der breiten Tastatur schreiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2009)

Kennt eigentlich jemand ein Programm mit dem man den RAM speicher überprüfen kann? Mein PC macht mir in letzter Zeit zu oft die Mücke (ab und an mit Bluescreen) da wollte ich mal nachgucken *gg*


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

memtest

Prime95 und Everest könen das glaube ich auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2009)

Mhm... ich finds nur lustig das mein PC, dann abstürzt bzw. neustartet wenn ich überhaupt nichts mache Oo


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Juni 2009)

vielleicht gibts Probleme mit Stromsparmechanismen deiner CPU o.ä.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2009)

Kann das denn einfach so kaputt gehen? ^^
Weil ich mein... irgendwie ist das komisch, ich kann stunden um stunden irgendwas zocken und nichts passiert aber wehe ich mache mal nichts oder lese gerade kommentare in Foren oder anderen Dingen und dann auf einmal *plopp* weg...


----------



## EXclaw (18. Juni 2009)

Yay! Da will man ein bisschen im Buffedforum rumsöbern und Zack - da geht das Mausrad der Maus kaputt ): Scheint so, als ob es "locker" ist.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

was ists denn für ne Maus? Nicht zufällig Billigmist, Roccat Kone der ersten Generation oder ein Razer-Modell?

Intel ist schon an Versuchen bzgl. 15nm-Fertigung dran: Computerbase News


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2009)

Razer-Modell soll einer der Produkten sein, bei denen Mausräder häufig kaputt gehen?

Ahja.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich hab schon von mehreren Razer-Mäusen gelesen, dass das Mausrad schnell kaputt ging. Bei meiner Lachesis war es grundsolide, aber da gabs andere Probleme. Ansonsten ist das ja bei den ersten Kones auch ein Problem gewesen, was aber wohl bei den neueren behoben sein soll.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Omg heute ist echt die Hölle los wegen des neuen IPhones Oo

Ich war heute mal im T-Punkt unseres kleinen Städtchens. Der Verkäufer hat mir erzählt, dass sie 300 Iphones bekommen haben (80 8GB, 150 16GB, 70 32G.

Alle weg und schon 30 vorbestellt für die Lieferung nächste Woche.


----------



## EXclaw (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> was ists denn für ne Maus? Nicht zufällig Billigmist, Roccat Kone der ersten Generation oder ein Razer-Modell?
> 
> Intel ist schon an Versuchen bzgl. 15nm-Fertigung dran: Computerbase News



Ja, war 'ne Roccat Kone. Dafür, da ich Sie täglich und ziemlich oft benutzt habe, geht das schon in Ordnung. Garantie hab ich ja noch (: Waren jetzt _genau_ 6 Monate. Am 18.12.08 gekauft und am 18.06.09 kaputt gegangen - Zufälle gibt's..


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2009)

_Steht doch im Beipackzettel..


...okay tut´s nicht..


..wäre aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

naja wie gesagt, bei der Kone der früheren Generation leider ein häufiges Problem. Wenn du eine neue bekommst, sollte das nichtmehr vorkommen.


Bin mal gespannt, ich muss auch mal bei uns im T-Punkt vorbeischauen und mich informieren, was das iPhone 3G kostet.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt, bei der Kone der früheren Generation leider ein häufiges Problem. Wenn du eine neue bekommst, sollte das nichtmehr vorkommen.
> 
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, ich muss auch mal bei uns im T-Punkt vorbeischauen und mich informieren, was das iPhone 3G kostet.



Ich war heute da. Für mich ist esvollkommen uninteressant.

Für unter 45&#8364; im Monat bekommst du gar nicht erst eine Internetflat und dann wird dir auch nach 300MB die Bandbreite beschnitten.

Dafür liebäugele ich zZ mit den Blackberrys


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

okay, ausgeschieden. Danke für die Info, damit kann ich mir die Radtour in die Stadt sparen.

edit: Moment mal, dann ist das 3G ja garnicht günstiger geworden? Sauerei!


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

reine Geldmacherei mit Trends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es scheint trotzdem wie die Bombe einzuschlagen. besonders weil man sonst überall das iPhone auch nur für 700-1200&#8364; bekommt

Alsi ich im T-Punkt war, hat gerade ein Rentner das letzte iPhone gekauft...mit der 120&#8364;/mon-Flat Oo


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

wer braucht denn bitte 3.000 SMS? Das sind 100 SMS im Monat! Soviel hab ich ja im Leben noch nicht geschrieben! Und 120€ im Monat für ein Handy zu bezahlen ist auch irre! Das sind beinahe 2.900€ wenn der Vertrag ausgelaufen ist...oha.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

keine Ahnung, sowas brauch ich nicht. Ich brächte nichtmal viel Telefon.

Bei GMX gibts zZ ein Angebot.

150&#8364; für Blackberry Storm + 20&#8364; monatlich.
dafür gibts dann Internetflat mit 7,6 mbit UMTS und kostenlosem Blackberry Push.
Telefon kostet 19 Cent/min.

Wie gut das Angebot wirklich ist muss ich noch etwas recherieren. Aber von der Leistung eigentlich genau das, was ich suche :x

Nur das Handy ist nicht so "cool" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

naja, die 7,6MBit/s sind auch nur Theoriewerte, in der Praxis ist das sehr viel langsamer.


Ich schau mir gerade Folding@Home an, nur so recht kapier ich es noch nicht...


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, die 7,6MBit/s sind auch nur Theoriewerte, in der Praxis ist das sehr viel langsamer.
> 
> 
> Ich schau mir gerade Folding@Home an, nur so recht kapier ich es noch nicht...



naja, ich surfe manchmal mit Erlaubnis mit dem UMTS-Stick vom Ingenieurbüro auch privat.
Sowohl in Frankfurt, Wiesbaden als auch bei mir zu hause war ich eigentlich nie unter 6mbit. Meistens bin ich auch gut an die 7mbit rangekommen.
Und bei meinem Vater sieht das mit dem T-Mobile Stick nicht viel anders aus.

Und das iPhone surft auch nicht schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nur den Vergleich zu einem Sony Ericsson C905 welches nur ca. 2MBit/s schafft. Selbst die Geschwindigkeit reicht aber mehr als aus, und wenns mehr ist, ists auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2009)

Bin grad etwas glücklich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch! Scheint erfolgreich geklappt zu haben! Was für eine Biosversion (alt/neu/Beta) hast du benötigt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2009)

Mich interessiert eher was dieses Tool ist welches fett LANPARTY draufgekritzelt hat... ^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

LANParty ist eine Modellreihe des Mainboardherstellers DFI. Wie das Programm genau heißt, kann dir sicher Rethelion sagen, aber ich mein, dass das das Autoboost System ist.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2009)

BIOS-Version ist die D7SD402A, war extra eine Version mit dem ACC-Bug.
Weiss aber noch nicht ob der Prozzi stabil läuft, meinen X3 konnte ich auch stabil in Windows starten mit 4 Kernen.
Das "Lanparty"-Tool heisst Smartguardian und damit kann man die Temps auslesen und die Lüfter steuern auf einem DFI-Board.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2009)

Aber nur auf einem DFI Board nehm ich an oder? Naja, es sah so schön einfach und komfortabel aus *gg*


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber nur auf einem DFI Board nehm ich an oder? Naja, es sah so schön einfach und komfortabel aus *gg*



Also kannst es ja mal auf der DFI runterladen aber die Software sieht auf jedem Board anders aus und ich denke dass die immer massgeschneidert ist^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

denk ich auch. Aber Lüfter steuern kann man (sofern es das Board unterstützt) auch mit Speedfan.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> denk ich auch. Aber Lüfter steuern kann man (sofern es das Board unterstützt) auch mit Speedfan.



Speedfan hat mich mein letztes Board samt Prozzi gekostet, das installier ich nie wieder


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

wie denn das?


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wie denn das?



Hatte mein neues MB bekommen, alles zusammengebaut und lief ohne Probleme. Dann wollte ich schaun ob ich die Lüfter regeln kann, installier und starte Speedfan und das System stürzt ab und hat nicht mehr gebootet egal was ich gemacht habe.
Der Support teilte mir dann mit das Speedfan irgend einen Bus ansteuert und dass das Board zerstören kann.

EDIT: Alternate hat mir aber mit geteilt das das Board angeblich noch ginge und nur die CPU hin war, komischerweise lief bei mir das Board gar nimmer an^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

komisch...das hab ich ja noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2009)

http://www.csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthrea...oto_threadtools


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

hört sich böse an...


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte Speedfan ne kurze Zeit drauf für nen Sidebar applett... zum Glück ist mir da nichts passiert..


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Juni 2009)

Heyho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer Lappy ist nun da und es läuft eigendlich alles ziemlich Perfekt.

Aber eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also,bei mir ist die Festplattenaufteilung etwas Doof (C: 44GB, wovon dort auch Windows und co. drauf Gespeichert sind und somit nur 16Gb frei sind, und D: wo sich die restlichen unbentzten 250GB rumtreiben.
Meine Frage währe folgende :
Ist es möglich Einzustellen, dass der Desktop über das Laufwerk D: läuft?
Mir ist klar,dass ich einfach Kopien benutzten könnte, aber finde es so halt wesentlich Angenehmer. Außerdem mag ich das Symbol für eine Kopie nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Über Antworten währe ich sehr Erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mikro.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

du kannst die Partitionsgröße auch einfach mit Paragon Festplatten Manager ändern.


Selor Kiith, das Problem gibts wohl nur bei DFI-Boards, zumindest konnte ich auf die Schnelle nix anderen finden...


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Juni 2009)

Oh cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> du kannst die Partitionsgröße auch einfach mit Paragon Festplatten Manager ändern.
> 
> 
> Selor Kiith, das Problem gibts wohl nur bei DFI-Boards, zumindest konnte ich auf die Schnelle nix anderen finden...



Damit wäre dann wohl auch erwiesen das ich offensichtlich kein DFI Board habe ^^


----------



## Wagga (19. Juni 2009)

Paragon Parition Manager ist ein geniales Tool, hatte damit nie Problem.
DriveBackup ist aber auch nicht schlecht.
Am besten man hat Paragon Festplattentools 2008 von Pearl, Version von Paragon 9.
Gabs mal für 5 Euro bei Pearl.
Einfach warten bis es die 2009er gibt, denke Ende des Jahres.,


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

ich hab die 9.5er, welche mal kostenlos bei nem Chip-Heft dabei war. Ich stimm Wagga voll und ganz zu, wirklich ein geniales Tool. Besonders schätze ich es, da man Partitionen schnell und wirklich unkompliziert in der Größe verändern kann. Die anderen Funktionen habe ich noch nicht genutzt.


----------



## Wagga (19. Juni 2009)

Ne nicht Systemparition ändert man sogar live unter Windows.
Bei der Windowsparition muss er halt neustarten.
Aber ich finde Drivebackup 9 auch genial.
Einfach und schnell ein Backup gemacht, auf ne andere Parition.
Wenn der PC spinnt, wieder zurückgesetzt.
Gibt fürs Drivebackup auch die Express Version für den Privatgebrauch sogar kostenlos.
Unterschied, bzw. Einschränkung weiß ich aber leider nicht.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## pampam (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch das Chipheft mit dem Festplattenmanager. Finde es echt praktisch, dass man einfach mal schnell ne neue Partition erstellen, bzw. die größen der Partitionen ändern kann.

Ich hab grade mal ein 5.1 und ein 2.1 Soundsystem an meinen PC angeschlossen (beim 2.1 System hab ich die Boxen weggelassen, also regel ich damit nur den zweiten Subwoofer). Wenn man sonst nur so ein Billigbass gewöhnt ist, geht das ziemlich ab. Und es ist praktisch, dass ich den Bass auch ohne die Lautstärke hoch zu stellen verändern kann.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2009)

Da ist man mal 2 Tagen nicht aktiv im PC - Technik Forum, dann wird fleißig gepostet und kann das alles nicht mitlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2009)

Kenn ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

kennt wohl jeder User unserer kleinen Gemeinde hier Warte noch ein paar Posts und du bist wieder up-to-date.


----------



## pampam (20. Juni 2009)

Kann man sich (unter Vista) in einem Ordner eigene Gruppierungen erstellen? Man kann ja zwischen den möglichekeiten, wie z.B. Name auswählen. Ich möchte aber in meinem Spieleordner Gruppierungen für die Spiele mchen, wie z.B. Rennspiele, Actionspiele und Rollenspiele .


----------



## Wagga (20. Juni 2009)

Geht das nicht über den Vista Spieleexplorer?
Musst mal nachgucken.

Viel Glück.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## pampam (20. Juni 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Geht das nicht über den Vista Spieleexplorer?
> Musst mal nachgucken.
> 
> Viel Glück.
> ...



Meinst du den Spieleordner von Vista, wo nur spiele drinn sind, die mit "Games for Windows" gekennzeichnet sind?
Muss ich dann nacher mal probieren.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

du willst also Trennlinien in den Ordner einfügen? Hmmm...da bin ich überfragt, aber du kannst ja Ordner machen, zB Rennspiel, Shooter etc und da die jeweiligen Verknüpfungen reinstecken.


----------



## pampam (20. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> du willst also Trennlinien in den Ordner einfügen? Hmmm...da bin ich überfragt, aber du kannst ja Ordner machen, zB Rennspiel, Shooter etc und da die jeweiligen Verknüpfungen reinstecken.



Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich würde solche Gruppierungen bevorzugen, weil man da trotzdem noch alles im Blick hat.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. Juni 2009)

Core iX

Interessante News, auch zum neuen Gulftown von Intel.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

Und Scythe hat nen neuen VGA-Kühler und 6 Netzteile auf den Markt geworfen. 450, 550 und 650W, je einmal normal und einmal modular, natürlich 80+.


----------



## EXclaw (20. Juni 2009)

Man merkt richtig, dass das 'ne neue Kone ist. Das Mausrad sitzt bombenfest (:


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

so schnell ausgetauscht? In nem Laden oder per Versand?


Aber jedenfalls gut, dass du ne neue hast


----------



## EXclaw (20. Juni 2009)

Hab ich bei MediaMarkt ausgetauscht. Der Typ am Informationsschalter meinte nur ganz trocken: "Haben Sie das Mausrad geölt, oder warum läuft das so gut?". Nunja, dann musste ich erstmal 'ne Verkäuferin in der Abteilung suchen, was auch 30 Minuten gedauert hat - Media Markt eben. Aber wenigstens hab' ich jetzt wieder ein funktionierendes Mausrad.

So btw: Spielt hier jemand Prototype? Ich mag's (:


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

kenn ich garnicht. Sieht zwar von Trailer her toll aus, aber ist eher nicht so mein Genre.

Das Rumgehüpfe erinnert mich an Assassins Creed, welches ich gerade zum ersten Mal am durchspielen bin. Von dem Spiel bin ich immer noch in den Bann gezogen...absoluter Favorit im Moment.


----------



## pampam (20. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kenn ich garnicht. Sieht zwar von Trailer her toll aus, aber ist eher nicht so mein Genre.
> 
> Das Rumgehüpfe erinnert mich an Assassins Creed, welches ich gerade zum ersten Mal am durchspielen bin. Von dem Spiel bin ich immer noch in den Bann gezogen...absoluter Favorit im Moment.



Assassins Creed macht auch richitg Spaß, bis man es mal durch hat (und auch noch eine Weile dannach).
Ich will endlich AC2 Spielen...


----------



## Asoriel (20. Juni 2009)

ich bin gerade in Abschnitt 5, hab 19 Lebensbalken und voll motiviert


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

Tolle News. SLI bald nurnoch mit Intel-CPU möglich.


----------



## Stress05 (21. Juni 2009)

Intel an die macht intel an die macht!


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

Das war Ironie von meiner Seite.


Warum Intel an die Macht? Begründung? (und bitte nicht "Intel ist das Beste!!!11" sondern was fundiertes!)


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Hm, blöde Sache... Ich würde aber mal sagen damit schneidet sich Nvidia ins eigene Fleisch, weil dann alle AMD-CPU Besitzer die sich für Multi-GPU interessieren eben CF nehmen werden...

Mal was anderes, hängt Youtube bei euch in letzter Zeit auch so oft? So ca. alle 15 Minuten verabschiedet sich die Seite bei mir komplett und lädt für 5+ Minuten auf gar nichts mehr, jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

eigentlich nicht, nein...zumindest wäre mir nichts aufgefallen, und in den letzten Wochen habe ich mir doch einige Hardwarereviews angeschaut.


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Hm, dann muss das Problem wohl bei mir liegen... 
Wenns das nächste mal hängt teste ichs mal mit einem anderen Browser, vielleicht macht irgendeins meiner Firefox Addons Probleme.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juni 2009)

vielleicht mal Flashplayer neu installieren.

im HWLuxx gab es eine Sammelbestellung für die Gainward GTX295, Preis betrug 245&#8364;  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wurde auf Grund des hohen Preises aber von nem Mod geschlossen...Link


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Hm, wär ein cooler Preis gewesen ^^

Ich hab eben gerade mal den neuen Safari runtergeladen und Sunspider durchlaufen lassen - intersannte Ergebnisse:

Firefox 3: Total: 2250.8ms +/- 0.8%
Safari 4: Total: 472.8ms +/- 1.3%


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Es ist glaube ich normal das meine Auflösung auf 1024x768 festgesetzt ist im Sicheren Modus oder?


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, im Abgesicherten Modus ist man immer auf einer niedrigeren Auflösung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Alles klar... augenkrebs olé...


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Hm, kennt jemand von euch ein Tool mit dem man diesen 'Windows Vista' Schriftzug links am Startmenü und/oder unten am Loginscreen ändern kann?


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Stimmt das eigentlich,das der i7 in hohen Auflösungen eine Gurke ist?


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Eine Gurke ist ein i7 ganz sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wär mir auch neu dass der bei hohen Auflösungen irgendwie besonders schlechte Performance bringt...
Wie kommst denn drauf?


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Hm,weiss nicht hab es schon öfters in Foren etc mitbekommen,das er in hohen Auflösungen langsamer als ein P2 ist


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, aber ich hab leider keinen i7 zum testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Was meinst du denn mit P2, für mich bedeutet das Pentium 2 ^^)


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2009)

_Er meint sicherlich Phenom II :]_


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Hehe... PC im abgesicherten Modus gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

> Er meint sicherlich Phenom II :]


Wär gut möglich ^^ 
Da bin ich wohl etwas aufm Schlauch gestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich,das der i7 in hohen Auflösungen eine Gurke ist?



Schau dir mal bei dem Test hier die Game-Ergebnisse an:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...hnitt_far_cry_2

Und dann vergleich den PII mit dem I7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Lol,ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jup,meinte Phenom 2^^ In welcher Auflösung wurde denn getestet?


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2009)

> Bei Spielen wird auf die Auflösung von 1.280 x 1.024 Bildpunkten zurückgegriffen, da bei höheren Auflösungen quasi nur noch die Grafikkarte ein Rolle spielt, geringere Auflösungen aber kein Bezug zur Realität haben.



Also keine so richtigen hohen Ausflösungen, aber irgendwo im Netz findet man sicher einen Vergleich mit anderen Werten. 
Was mir grad auffällt, ich hab bis jetzt noch nie jemanden getroffen der einen i7 verbaut hat, nichtmal im Netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffällt, ich hab bis jetzt noch nie jemanden getroffen der einen i7 verbaut hat, nichtmal im Netz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Hier, hier! Ich hab einen! Ich hab einen!






ach moment...ich _will_ einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (22. Juni 2009)

hab mal einen Test gesehen, wo die i7 allesamt schlechter waren als der phenom ii 955 in 2 Spiele Benchmarks. An die Begründung kann ich mich aber nichtmehr erinnern^^


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

das ist, weil die Core i7 einfach ihr Potential nicht enfalten können. Wenn es ein Spiel gäbe, welches 8 Threads sinnvoll unterstützt, dann geht damit die Post ab und der PhII schaut in die Röhre.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich Bin gerade Auf Auktion Seite auf diesen laptop gestossen 
 Intel P4 Mobile 2.2GHz 
 512 MB Ram 
 30GB HD 
 Mobility Radeon 9000, 15,4" 1280x800 
 Sigmatel Audio 

   DVD-ROM 

   Anschlüsse: 
 1394, USB, Parallel, Seriel, PCMCIA, Ethernet, Analog Modem 

   Kein WLAN Adapter eingebaut! 

   WinXP SP3 





Für 30 fr Sofort kauf also etwa 25 Euro 

was haltet ihr da von? Ich Möchtet auf Diesen laptop dann Linux Betreiben da für reicht der Wohl Locker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juni 2009)

Klar reicht der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für 25€ kauf ich den selbst...schick mal den link xD


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

25 Euro? Oo
Xubuntu sollte da schon passen, ja. Wobei ich mich Frage was du mit dem Notebook anfangen willst ^^


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

ups ja sry es hat kein Sofort kauf LOL ^^ das war ein andren laptop sry ^^ aber Trotzendem das gebot lieg bei 24 fr sind etwa 12 euro oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und HIER Der link http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/computer-und-...n573927560/ls3/


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

"Angebotsende: 	28.6.2009 14:07"
Ich glaub das geht noch n bisschen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juni 2009)

Hm, bei über 5 Tagen Restzeit sollte der noch ordentlich hochgehen auf 100-200 Euro schätze ich^^


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Bis ein Spiel 8 Kerne unerstützt wird es denke ich auch richtige 8 Kerner für den Desktop Bereich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn es mehr als 40 fr Wirt lasse ich es ich meine für so alten laptop würde ich keine 100 euro ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

Kann schon sein Gomel. AMD hat immerhin schon den ersten nativen 6Kern-Prozessor in Asien auf dem Markt, Anfang 2010 wollen sie sogar eine CPU mit 12 Kernen auf den Markt werfen mit nem neuen Sockel. AM3 wird wohl recht kurzlebig.


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Ähm,das sind aber Server Prozzis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

nö, ganz normale CPUs.


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Das waren doch Sockel F Server Prozzis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Ähm,das sind aber Server Prozzis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denk ich auch. 
Bis 4+-Kerner kommen wird außerdem eh noch viel Zeit vergehen.
Bei den Spielen sind wir ja grad mal bei der Dualcoreunterstützung angekommen und Quadcores werden erst von recht wenigen ausgenutzt, und so siehts bei allen anderen Anwendungen auch aus. 

Und ich denke AM3 wird sich schon noch ne Zeit lange halten, min. bis 2012 und AM3+ wirds ja wohl auch noch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asoriel schrieb:


> nö, ganz normale CPUs.


Hat AMD nicht gesagt das 6Kerner im Desktopbereich momentan noch nicht geplant sind, da sie keinen richtigen Nutzen hätten?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

Tatsache...der 6Kern ist Sockel F. Aber auf Computerbase war 100% eine Newsmeldung mit dem AM3-Nachfolger und 12-Kern CPU wo von Anfang 2010 die Rede war, allerdings find ich den Artikel nichtmehr.


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,687873/A...andel/CPU/News/ Doch Server Prozzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2009)

Im Workstationbereich könnte es 2010 12Kerner geben:
http://media.bestofmicro.com/9/C/154560/or..._server_wor.jpg


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage: Hat wer informationen für Vista Service Pack 2? Mein Updater sagt mir grad ich kanns mir runterladen, nur weiß ich nicht obs taugt oder nur Probleme gibt...


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

Magny-Cours...stimmt, der Name ist mir nichtmehr eingefallen.


Selor Kiith: SP2 macht bei mir keine Probleme, lies sich auch ohne Probleme installieren.


----------



## pampam (22. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Tatsache...der 6Kern ist Sockel F. Aber auf Computerbase war 100% eine Newsmeldung mit dem AM3-Nachfolger und 12-Kern CPU wo von Anfang 2010 die Rede war, allerdings find ich den Artikel nichtmehr.



Die News hab ich auch gesehen.
In irgendeinem Heft (Chip oder Gamestar) hab ich auch gesehen, dass Intel vor hat(te), dieses Jahr noch die ersten 6-Kerner für Desktop PC's raus zu bringen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Magny-Cours...stimmt, der Name ist mir nichtmehr eingefallen.
> 
> 
> Selor Kiith: SP2 macht bei mir keine Probleme, lies sich auch ohne Probleme installieren.




Alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht löst sich damit auch mein Problem... oder mein Problem existiert WEIL ich noch nicht SP2 installiert habe... wer weiß was Microsoft sich wieder ausgedacht hat...


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Hat wer informationen für Vista Service Pack 2? Mein Updater sagt mir grad ich kanns mir runterladen, nur weiß ich nicht obs taugt oder nur Probleme gibt...



ich hab es drauf ich habe keine Probleme Es geht wunder paar


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Wo unter Vista gibts nochmal die Einstellung welche Programme beim Hochfahren des PC's starten und nichtstarten?


----------



## Hanfgurke (22. Juni 2009)

Geht über die Cmd-Zeile mit: "msconfig"
Genau wie bei XP


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Startmenü - Ausführen - msconfig - Systemstart und dann die Häckchen wegmachen die man nicht will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Da kann man aber keine hinzufüngen oder?

EDIT: Habs mit TuneUp hinbekommen, trotzdem Danke.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Zum Hinzufügen einfach die .exe (bzw eine Verknüpfung davon) die du willst in den Autostart Ordner im Startmenü schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Mugen-Besitzer, an den kann man ja bis zu 4 Lüfter anschliessen, einer scheint ja dabei zu sein. Macht es Sinn einen zweiten dazuzukaufen und wäre es egal was für ein 120mm Lüfter das dann ist? Ich würde den hier noch dazu nehmen, der hat zwar eine etwas höhere Drehzahl als der, der dabei ist, ist sonst aber (soweit ich es sehe) der gleiche.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

4 Lüfter? Wie denn das? 

Ich hab bei mir 2x den Scythe SFlex 1200rpm verbaut beim Mugen2, der erste hat den Stockfan der dabei war und den vom Mugen2.

Und Sinn macht es, der 2. Lüfter senkt die Temp. nochmal um 3-4°C unter Last. Selbst ein SFlex dürfte schon besser sein als der Stock, den Stock hab ich garnicht probiert beim Mugen2.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Gut, dann werd ich auch 2x dem SFLEX nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4 Lüfter sind anscheinend möglich wenn man einfach an jeder Seite einen anbaut, auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass das Sinn macht, die blockieren ihren Luftstrom doch gegenseitig.

Edit: Den SFLEX gibts bei caseking leider nicht, aber der Kama Flex sollte ja auch passen, oder?


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Mein neuer Desktop

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6725/unbenanntwom.jpg

Nur ich hab ein Problem, ich kann die Menüleiste nicht verschieben d.h wenn ich jetzt World of Warcraft oder andere Spiele starte, erscheinen die auf dem Bildschirm, wo die Menüleiste ist. Das heißt also, das die Menüleiste immer auf dem Primärenmonitor angezeigt wird.

Trotzdem ist es ganz nett so die Leiste, man hat alles im Überblick usw.

Werde mir glaub Ende des Jahres so gegen Weihnachten oder im Mai so 2009 nen MacBook zulegen mit 2x Grafikkarten die auch für World of Warcraft reichen.

Den hier also: http://store.apple.com/de_smb_67863/browse...ily/macbook_pro 15": 2.66GHz oder vielleicht doch ein MacBook Air, wer weiß.

EDIT: http://www.swoopo.de/brw/notebooks-laptops...CFdIUzAodBhW8kA

Ist das wirklich eine ernst gemeinte Seite, da kann man für unter 20 Euro Laptops so wie MacBooks unter 200 Euro bekommen?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

zumindest alle Scythe passen.

Du könntest auch bei Alternate bestellen, ist auch nicht teuer. Und die SFlex sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Lüfter von Scythe, besonders die 1200rpm. Bester Kompromis zwischen Lautstärke (lautlos) und gutem Durchsatz, auserdem langlebiger als die meisten anderen und sehr gut gelagert.. Auch sehr gut ist der Tacens Ventus, der ist echt spitze!
Tacens Ventus (Die ICE haben noch 4 weiße LEDs)


MacBook = überteuerter Mist. Ich hab hier ein MacBookPro und ärger mich, dass ich es nicht schon lange verkauft hab. Es ist wirklich ein wahnsinniger Mist Dinge zum laufen zu bekommen die nicht für Mac kompatibel sind. Tu dir den Gefallen und spar das Geld für den Führerschein oder sonst irgendwas, steck ihn in deinen PC oder wirfs aus dem Fenster, aber kauf kein MacBook!


Edit: Der Shop verlangt für jedes Gebot 0,50&#8364;. So wird wahrscheinlich das Gebot vom Anbieter hochgetrieben, du lässt in der besten Hoffnung viel Kohle liegen und bekommst doch nix. Für mich siehts nicht sehr seriös aus, bei so Sachen würde ich aufpassen und mich im Web schlau machen.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> MacBook = überteuerter Mist. Ich hab hier ein MacBookPro und ärger mich, dass ich es nicht schon lange verkauft hab. Es ist wirklich ein wahnsinniger Mist Dinge zum laufen zu bekommen die nicht für Mac kompatibel sind. Tu dir den Gefallen und spar das Geld für den Führerschein oder sonst irgendwas, steck ihn in deinen PC oder wirfs aus dem Fenster, aber kauf kein MacBook!
> 
> 
> Edit: Der Shop verlangt für jedes Gebot 0,50€. So wird wahrscheinlich das Gebot vom Anbieter hochgetrieben, du lässt in der besten Hoffnung viel Kohle liegen und bekommst doch nix. Für mich siehts nicht sehr seriös aus, bei so Sachen würde ich aufpassen und mich im Web schlau machen.




Hmm, verkaufs mir doch hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nicht was ihr alle so an Apple doof findet, ich war schon vom Shuffle iPod überzeugt, dann vom iPod Touch, jetzt sogar vom iPhone, Apple hats aus meiner Sicht richtig drauf und dann habe ich auch mal im Apple Laden so manche MacBooks und MacPro ausprobiert, ich find die einfach genial. World of Warcraft funktoniert, andere Dinge auch, zum Arbeiten ist er gut usw. Finde daran jetzt nichts negatives.


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wann die Sysprofile Seite aktuallisiert wird? Möcht auch son 100 bzw 1000 Banner haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Das mit den LEDs gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist eh erst morgen bestellen werd kann ichs mir ja noch überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Sora, ich würd auch kein MacBook kaufen, viel zu teuer für das was drin ist... Aber das ist ja leider meinstens so bei Apple : /
Der Screenshot vom Desktop gefällt mir aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon allein weil ich heute auch mal wieder was ähnliches gebastelt hab ^^
Bei mir siehts aktuell so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Ui ui, du hast sogar die Icons und alles, das sieht ja sehr nett aus.


----------



## Gomel (22. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mir sagen wie die Leiste heißt? Ich such sowas schon länger,weiss aber nicht wie es heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Die Leiste ist ein Teil von einem Design-Paket, da sind noch die Fenster mit dem Minimieren - Maximieren - Schliessen Buttons dabei, und das ist ein Teil von http://zeusosx.deviantart.com/art/ZEUS-OS-...EOPARD-79282673 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich die ganzen Sachen heut eh schonmal im 'Mein Desktop'-Thread gepostet hab posts ich hier einfach nochmal, falls ihr noch was anderes daraus sucht:

Der Hauptskin ist dieser hier. Da sind auch Cursor dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Symbole sind mit IconPackager gemacht, das Mac OS X Symbolpack gibt es hier.
Der Loginscreen hat bei mir den gleichen Hintergrund wie der Wallpaper, das geht mit VistaVisualMaster, damit kannst du auch den Bootscreen ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Dock ist wie schon gesagt wurde Rocketdock mit neuen Symbolen. Die Stacks kann man über ein extra Docklet für Rocketdock namens Stack Docklet machen.
Ansonsten hab ich noch Switcher 2.0 drauf, das ist vergleichbar mit Exposé bei Mac OS X und sehr praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du die Minimieren - Maximinieren - Schliessen Symbole links haben möchtest wie bei OS X gibts dafür Leftsider, hab ich aber nicht drauf, da müsste man sich erstmal umgewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn Sie Ihren Mac kaufen, geben Sie einfach Ihren alten Computer — Mac oder PC — ab, und wir übertragen Ihre Dateien und installieren neue Apple Software, die Sie gekauft haben, sodass alles seine Ordnung hat.

Das hättest du machen müssen Asoriel, dann hättest mal sehen können, wie die alles übertragen und zum laufen bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Aber man kann ja auch Windows Xp oder Vista drauf machen, so ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

Soramac mit dem verkaufen wird wohl nix. Ich würde es dir geben, aber meine Frau hats sich geschnappt. Für eMails und surfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dir ist bewusst, dass es für Mac OSX _KEIN_ DirectX gibt? Lediglich das vollkommen veraltete OpenGL weswegen auch so gut wie keine Spiele laufen. Natürlich, via Bootcamp kannst XP laufen lassen, aber wofür dann einen Mac kaufen?

Meine Meinung zu Apple: Lediglich der iPod taugt was, egal welcher. iPhone ist ein unglaubliches Stück Technik, absolut faszinierend, aber die Philosophie dahinter gefällt mir nicht. Ebenso bei den Computern, egal welcher. Alles total überteuert. Ich habs schon oft genug gedacht. Mal eben CPU-Z oder Speedfan installieren ist nicht, da muss alles emuliert werden, und wirklich toll läufts dann auch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2009)

Japp : / Das bleib ich auch lieber bei Vista mit OS X Skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

das ist durchaus sinnvoll und schick, aber von Logon-Screen ändern halte ich mich fern...damit zerschießt man sich schnell den PC.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das ist durchaus sinnvoll und schick, aber von Logon-Screen ändern halte ich mich fern...damit zerschießt man sich schnell den PC.




Naja, im Septemper kommt ja Mac OSX Leopard, das soll durchaus besser sein, als sein Vorgänger. Aber ich mein mit dem Betriebssystem kann man wirklich gut Arbeiten, im Gegenstaz zu Windows. Nur Apple PC's & Laptops sind ja keine Gamer-PC's, klar, kann man sich einen 8-Core PC mit 4 Grafikkarten bei Apple zusammen stellen, aber wer brauch das schon, dafür kann man sich wirklich ein bessern PC für 1000 Euro holen, aber wenn Apple wirklich viel auf Gamer setzt, dann würde nicht so wenige Spiele für Mac funktonieren. Aber für mich gehts ja drum, nichts zum spielen, sondern für Urlaub,  zu Freuden gehen oder fürs Flugzeug oder Sonstiges und nicht, das es zuhause rumliegt und zum Spielen benutzt werden soll.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

mit Windows kann man mindestens so gut arbeiten. Nicht so schick, aber mindestens so gut, schnell und effizient. Und OSX Leopard gibts schon ne ganze Weile Das neue heißt Snow Leopard.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Richtig mein ich.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich sage Nur 

MAC=Arbeiten 
Windows=Spiele Spass haben Fun


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Genau, das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders das One to One ist ein sehr tolles Projekt von Apple.


----------



## Tronnic² (22. Juni 2009)

Windows ist aber meiner Meinung nach genau so gut zum arbeiten.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Windows ist aber meiner Meinung nach genau so gut zum arbeiten.




Ich finde aber das Betriebssystem läuft sehr flüssig beim arbeiten, es gibt keine Fehlermeldung usw, es öffnet sich alles sehr schnell und das macht sehr viel Spaß und wenn ich mir nur mal das Open Office Power Point anschaue, wie sich das als aufhängt und nicht funktonieren mag.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Windows ist aber meiner Meinung nach genau so gut zum arbeiten.



Kommt Drauf was Du machen Willst ^^

Ich Kenne Grafiker Und Architekten die nur Mac zu arbeiten benutzen da sie mit Windows nicht viel Anfangen können


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juni 2009)

also ganz ehrlich: OpenOffice ist Freeware. Wenn es da Fehler gibt, muss es niemanden wundern. Wenn du dir Microsoft Office kaufst, wird ein Absturz die absolute Ausnahme sein. Und - man glaubt es kaum - auch ein Mac stürzt ab.

Wenn man sein Windows einigermaßen Pflegt und nicht jeden Mist blindlings installiert wird man auch sehr sehr selten einen Fehler bekommen, einen Absturz erst recht nicht.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2009)

Aber trotzdem muss man zugeben, MAC ist einfach ein benutzerfreundliches Betriebssystem zum arbeiten und du kannst mit One to One, ziemlich vieles lernen, dazu noch, wenn du Projekte planen möchtest usw, das geht mit Mircrosoft nicht, da hockt sich keiner mit dir 3 Stunden hin.


----------



## pampam (22. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich: OpenOffice ist Freeware. Wenn es da Fehler gibt, muss es niemanden wundern. Wenn du dir Microsoft Office kaufst, wird ein Absturz die absolute Ausnahme sein. Und - man glaubt es kaum - auch ein Mac stürzt ab.
> 
> Wenn man sein Windows einigermaßen Pflegt und nicht jeden Mist blindlings installiert wird man auch sehr sehr selten einen Fehler bekommen, einen Absturz erst recht nicht.



Open Office reicht, finde ich, wenn man mal einen Text schreibt oder kleiner Dinge macht (also für die meisten Privatanwender).
Wer jeden Tag seine Officesoftware benutzt, sollte nicht zu einer Freeware greifen


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: http://www.swoopo.de/brw/notebooks-laptops...CFdIUzAodBhW8kA
> 
> Ist das wirklich eine ernst gemeinte Seite, da kann man für unter 20 Euro Laptops so wie MacBooks unter 200 Euro bekommen?


jop kriegt man, aber kost pro gebot 50 cent d.h du bietest ne stunde lang fürs notebook, gibst dabei 20euro aus und am schluss bekommt es ein andrer.


----------



## Wagga (22. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> jop kriegt man, aber kost pro gebot 50 cent d.h du bietest ne stunde lang fürs notebook, gibst dabei 20euro aus und am schluss bekommt es ein andrer.


Ich finde diese Art des Ersteigerns, Betrug und sollte verboten werden, das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung dazu.
Wenn man glück hat hat man mal ein Schnäppchen, i.d.R. zahlt man drauf, wenn man alle kosten in einem Jahr saldiert und dann vergleicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Navigationsgeräten aus? Kennt sich damit jemand aus? 

Hatte überlegt mir eines zuzulegen hin und wieder hab ich gedacht Mensch hätteste jetzt ein Navi! Es sollte nicht so teuer sein (max. 150 €) kann jemand was empfehlen!? Als Karten benötige ich max. Europa!


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

hab n günstiges von tomtom ... die bedienung ist top.

was manchmal n bisschen nervt ist, dass die grafik in schnellen kurven (kreisverkehr) n bisschen ruckelt.


wichtig war für mich, dass die updates umsonst sind. die von tomtom direkt sind es zwar nicht, aber die community kann ebenfalls änderungen eingeben. und die kriegst du kostenlos ...  (stichwort: mapshare)

angekommen bin ich damit bis jetzt immer.

http://www.tomtom.com/products/product.php...ory=0&Lid=3

den gibts ab und an mal für unter hundert euro.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2009)

Falls du ein iPhone hast, gibts auch ein Navi ganz Europa für 75 Euro.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

jupp, TomTom sind ganz okay.

Ich denke, man sollte auf ein entspiegeltes und leuchtstarkes Display achten, sonst sieht man nix.


----------



## pampam (23. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand, wieviele LED's ich über einen USB Anschluss betreiben kann?
Würde mir gerne so ne kleine Lampe mit ein paar LED's bauen.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

viele auf jeden Fall. Aus einem USB-Port bekommst du 500mA raus.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Falls du ein iPhone hast, gibts auch ein Navi ganz Europa für 75 Euro.


Japp, hab ich neulich auch gesehn. Und ist schon Platz 1 Im Appstore Oo
TomTom will im Sommer ja auch sowas rausbringen, wurde auf der WWDC ja schon vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (23. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> viele auf jeden Fall. Aus einem USB-Port bekommst du 500mA raus.



Weil eine weiße LED ja knapp 2V braucht (müsste so ungefähr stimmen, aber ich schau dann nochmal nach den genauen Daten), müsste ich die Parallel schalten, oder höchstens zwei hintereinander, da ein USB Anschluss ja nur 5V hat.


edit: Ok, etwas getäuscht. hab mal die Daten einer Standard-LED auf LEDs.de rausgesucht.
Datenblatt:
Kurzdatenblatt Farbe 	weiß (white) 	 
Lichtstärke max. 	18960mcd 	 
Abstrahlwinkel 	            20° 	 
Farbort 	                        X:0.283-0.330 Y:0.276-0.360 	 
Spannung 	            typ. 3.2V (max.3.5V) 	 
Typischer Strom 	typ. 20mA (max.30mA)

Demnach müsste ich Die LED's parallel schalten und vor jede (den von LEDs.de empfohlenen) Widerstand mit 91 Ohm und 0,04W löten.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

richtig, ein USB hat 5V. Wenn du nur ~2V brauchst, kannst du das doch mit Vorwiderständen hinbekommen. Ansonsten eine Diode verwenden, die produziert dir dann aber 0,7V*0,5A Wärme.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Hm... wo ich gerade dieses Bild vom Mugen 2 gesehen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stellt sich mir gerade 2 Fragen: Passt dieses Riesenteil überhaupt auf mein Board (ein Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4) und in mein zukünftiges Gehäuse? Und eine vielleicht ziemlich blöde Frage, aber ist das überhaupt sonderlich gesund für das Board wenn 1 Kilo Kühler dran 'zieht', mehr oder weniger?


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Falls du ein iPhone hast, gibts auch ein Navi ganz Europa für 75 Euro.



Eine Navi-Software fürs Iphone wäre zwar ganz nett und brauchen könne ich sie auch, aber 75 is auch ne Stange Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@EscCap:
Auf der Scythe Homepage gibt es eine Kompatibilitätsliste:http://www.scythe-eu.com/forum/mainboard-compatibility/764-mugen-2-compatibility-list.html , da steht das Gigabyte EX38-DS4 drauf also denke ich das der Mugen passen wird.
Und das Gewicht dürfte dem Mainboard nichts ausmachen, solang du sowohl Board als auch Kühler richtig verschraubst, dann hängt das Gewicht am Gehäuse und nicht am Board.
Schütteln würd ich das Gehäuse trotzdem nicht^^

Edit2: Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein Board gesehn bei dem der Kühler den Sockel rausgerissen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (23. Juni 2009)

Guten 4-Uhr-Tee, ich bins mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Freund von mir will seinen Pc mal etwas aufrüsten; anfangen will er mit nem neuen Gehäuse, nem Netzteil und ner GraKa. Als Netzteil würde ja das da passen , und als Gehäuse will er das. Als GraKa ham wir uns ne 260 vorgestellt, allerdings sind wir uns nicht sicher, ob das mit sienem MB läuft: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775Dual-880Pro
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

Das Gewicht wird mittels einer Backplate über das MB verteilt, das macht nix aus. In das Gehäuse geht es auch sehr sicher rein. Das mit dem Mainboard kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Ich hab den ersten auf einem GA-EP45-DS4 verbaut, da ist die Heatpipe gleich wie auf dem Bild, ob es auf deins passt lässt sich sicher herausfinden.


edit: Nein, die Karte wird recht sicher nicht laufen. Auf den neuen Zwitterboards laufen alle ATi-Karten, Nvidia nur bis zum G80. Bei den alten wie das eins ist passt das ziemlich sicher nicht. 

Mein Tipp: Geh ins Forum pctreiber.net und frag dort ASRock_User, der kann es dir sicherlich sagen, ansonsten findet man in dem Forum auch sehr viele Infos zu den Boards.

Ansonsten wäre folgendes interessant: klick


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Die Backplate kommt doch aber hinten ans Board, oder? Also hat der Kühler selber ja gar keine Verbindung zum Gehäuse sondern nur zum Board...

Edit: Gut, wird schon passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Board sieht auch fast genauso aus wie das oben, aber da es auch auf der Kompatibilitätsliste steht bin ich jetzt beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2009)

Ist das ein Passiv Kühler?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

kann passiv eingesetzt werden, ist aktiv aber effizienter.

@EspCap: Klar, die Backplate kommt hinters Mainboard, dort wird das Gewicht aber über eine große verteilt, daher ist das absolut kein Problem für das Board.

Die vom Mugen2 schaut so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Nope, an den Seiten kann man 120mm Lüfter anbringen, bis zu 4 anscheinend. Ich nehm aber 'nur' 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

also wie man 4 befestigen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Ich seh bei beiden Revisionen nur Halterungen für max. 2 Lüfter, und so viele werden auch mitgeliefert. Klar, der Lüfter kann an jede gewünschte Seite, aber 4 machen doch keinen Sinn, die stören nur den Airflow...


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Backplate kommt doch aber hinten ans Board, oder? Also hat der Kühler selber ja gar keine Verbindung zum Gehäuse sondern nur zum Board...



Das versteh ich net. Wieso "keine Verbindung zum Gehäuse"?^^ Also ich hab bisher noch nie nen Kühler am Gehäuse befestigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 Stück kann man befestigen, bringt aber net wirklich viel. Hab ma nen Bild von Scythe gesehn, bei dem vier Stück am Mugen hingen. Nuja, ich stells mir so vor, dass einer IN den Kühler bläst und die anderen drei die Luft rausziehen. Für den Airflow natürlich eher suboptimal


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Schon klar, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn man den irgendwie ans Gehäuse schraubt. Ich hab mich nur gewundert weil Rethelion gesagt hat 


> dann hängt das Gewicht am Gehäuse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

welche Lüfter kommen jetzt eigentlich dran?


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schon klar, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn man den irgendwie ans Gehäuse schraubt. Ich hab mich nur gewundert weil Rethelion gesagt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Der Kama Flex, jedenfalls wenn ich nicht noch einen tollen beleuchteten finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die haben meisten keine sonderlich guten Drehzahlen...


----------



## TaroEld (23. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr mir noch nen CPUlüfter nennen? Er muss nicht zum overclocken geeignet sein, nur leise sollte er schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (23. Juni 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch nen CPUlüfter nennen? Er muss nicht zum overclocken geeignet sein, nur leise sollte er schon sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieviel könnte er denn kosten?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

Günstiger Kühler ist der Freezer7Pro für Intel bzw. Freezer64Pro für AMD.


EspCap du könntest diesen hier nehmen: Klick. Sehr günstig und wirklich gut, habe ich auch selbst 3x verbaut. Auf 12V angenehm, auf 7V lautlos.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Sieht cool aus, aber sind 1220 U/min nicht ein bisschen wenig, als CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

nö, der langt vollkommen. Der Mugen ist ein wahnsinniges Kühlmonster, meine SFlex 1200rpm laufen bei 700-800rpm, das langt, um den Q9550 kühl zu halten. Am Gehäuse sind auch vorne und hinten nochmal je 2 SFlex 1200rpm. Demnächst werden wohl 4 Ventus Ice und 2 Ventus Pro Ice gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du sonst nen schicken und wirklich verdammt guten willst (bester Lüfter den ich kenne, und ich kenne einige, dann nimm nen Tacens Ventus Pro Ice. Kostet dann zwar auch etwas, wenn du den Kühler ausstattest, aber das lohnt sich. Die kommen bei mir auch noch dran.

Ventus Pro Ice


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Der sieht doch gut aus, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar kein Blau, aber Weis ist besser als nichts ^^ Kommen ja sowieso noch ein paar blaue Kaltlichtkathoden rein, da sieht sehen die Lüfter dazwischen sicher auch ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin auch mal auf die gespannt, die schon im Gehäuse sind. Bei caseking steht :

1x 140mm Lüfter (1.200RPM, Kugelgelagert)
4x 120mm Lüfter (1.500RPM, Kugelgelagert)

Ich nehme mal an da wird Lian Li die hauseigenen genommen haben, mal schaun wie gut die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Haben die Tacen Ventus keine automatische Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

die sollen nicht schlecht sein, weder silent noch laut.

Ansonsten gibts den normalen Tacens Ventus (Pro) ohne _ICE_ für ein paar &#8364; weniger ohne LEDs.


edit: Nein, die sind nur 3Pin, die Pro-Versionen haben aber nen Poti fürs Slotblech dabei.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

Die sind okay (die LianLi^^). Denk ma, da sind die gleichen wie im PC8B drin. Wobei ich meine mittlerweile gegen drei blaue Scythe Kama getauscht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Werte von den Ventus Pro Lüftern sehn Interessant aus... ich wusste übrigens NICHT, dass es Lüfter mit weißen LEDs gibt  hm... mich juckts in den Fingern...^^ Na, dann kommen evtl dann zum q9550 und dem Accelero 280 noch die drei schnieken dinger hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw Asoriel, da du momentan soviel von HoH redest... ich bekomm dort Mitarbeiterpreise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Hm, sieht aber aus wäre der mitgelieferte auch ein 3Pin, eine Lüftersteuerung scheint da aber auch nicht dabei zu sein... Läut der dann einfach immer auf voller Power?
Edit : Ok, ist wohl doch ein 4 Pin. Ich hab aber schon gehört dass sich manche Mainboards weigern was zu machen wenn sie merken dass kein CPU-Kühler angeschlossen ist, stimmt das? Das Problem hätte ich ja mit den Ventus...
Und könnte man die evtl. an eine Front-Lüftersteuerung anschliessen? Hinten find ich die Steuerung irgendwie nicht so richtig sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

klar kannst du die an ne Steuerung klemmen. Hier würde ich  - passend zum Gehäuse - ne dezente Kama Kaze Q empfehlen. Kannst ja die beiden für die CPU über nen Y-Kabel gemeinsam steuern.

Der Lüfter von Scythe ist 4Pin. Was du machen kannst: Schließ den einfach an und pack ihn auf ne HDD drauf oder sonst wo ins Gehäuse, dann ist das Mainboard zufrieden und du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

Kannst ja auch ma im BIOS schaun, ob du diese Abfrage einfach ausschalten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein P5Q hat auch rumgejammert, als ich den Mugen eingebaut hab^^ Einfach auf "Ignore" gestellt und es war ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anzumerken is, dass der zu langsam gedreht hat, da wollte der Rechner net booten mit dem fehler "No CPU-Cooler!" ich solle doch einen installieren...^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

Selbes Problem beim Maximus Extreme, Rampage Formula und GA-EP45-DS4. Momentan ist mir das GA-EP45-DS4 lieber als das Maximus Extreme. Vielleicht tausch ich mal Mainboards.


----------



## minimitmit (23. Juni 2009)

Mal ne frage:
immer wenn ich ^ antippe kommt auf einmal nix mehr nur biem 2ten mal und direkt 2 davon ( ^^).
Wie stell ich das auf 1 mal wieder um. Ist naemlich meine stanrard voip taste.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

Bei Asus wohl normal, war bei meinem A8N-E genauso, hatte nen Zalman 9500CU mit 110mm-Lüfter. Der war auch zu langsam und ich mussts händisch ausstellen. Is also nix exotisches.

Edit: erstma weg, bissel trainieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

minimitmit das ist normal, dass das Zeichen erst beim 2. Mal kommt. Gleich wie bei "`" oder "´" auch.


----------



## minimitmit (23. Juni 2009)

nein iwie nicht. vorher gings auch ohne 2 mal eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

echt? Bei mir war das noch nie anders.


----------



## minimitmit (23. Juni 2009)

doch doch.
nur ich find bei google nix dazu wills jetzt endlich wieder einfach haben sone kacke.
war grade inner sc stammgrp unterwegs...


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Der Kama Kaze sieht ganz nett aus, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich dann aber - weil das Gehäuse keine 3,5" Schächte hat - noch einen Adapter bräuchte, wodurch ich dann bei 20 Euro wäre, denke ich nehme ich einfach gleich die Lüftersteuerung die ich schon von Anfang an cool finde von ATX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehe ich das richtig dass man da dann einfach den 3Pin Stromanschluss vom Kühler anschliesst? Wenn ja, über was kriegt dann die Steuerung ihren Strom und was mache ich dann mit der Steuerung die bei den Ventus dabei ist, einfach abzwicken? Oder kann man die ausstecken?

Edit: Ok, Storm kriegt es wohl über einen 4Pin Molex. Bleibt die Frage offen was ich mit den Lüftersteuerungen vom Ventus mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

ich bin mir recht sicher, dass man die abnehmen kann. Ansonsten kannst ja mal nach nem Test suchen. Ich werde jetzt jedenfalls mal meinen WAR-Account wieder zum Leben erwecken, mich packt die Lust danach. Heute Nacht hab ich schon mit nem Testaccount patchen lassen und gerade angespielt, ich will eindeutig wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Hehe, na dann viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juni 2009)

Kennt ihr eine Seite auf der die LUA-Programmierung für WoW-Addons gut erklärt wird?
Ich hätte da einige Ideen für Addons aber hab keine Ahnung wie ich es umsetzen soll^^


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Juni 2009)

Hm. Sehe gerade,dass ich AOC noch im Regal stehen habe. Hatte es mir vor 2 Monaten als Lückenfüller gekauft, aber dann doch nicht Angespielt, weil die erste CD nicht ging.

Heute packte mich wieder etwas die Lust, aber kann man Ergendwo überhaupt den Clienten online Downloaden? Ich finde nichts ;(


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

Es gibt doch ne Testversion?! Die kannst ja laden und dann einfach mit deinem Acc einloggen.


Eben RSS-Feed gelesen, Corsair hat zwei 80+ Gold Netzteile auf dem Markt: CB-News


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Juni 2009)

*Kopf trifft Tischkante*.

Tatsache. Danke ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

@Rethelion, ne Seite kenn ich nicht. Aber ich hab da ein tolles Buch drüber das ich empfehlen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem Buch wird - unter anderem - mit AddonStudio for World of Warcraft gearbeitet, das auf Visual Studio von Microsoft basiert, das ist ein super Programm und kannst du dir umsonst runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eventuell findest zu AddonStudio auch so Tutorials, wenn du dich aber intensiver damit beschäftigen möchtest wär sicher das Buch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

Meine Fresse. Ich hab grad die Ehre, Vista aufm Laptop neu aufzusetzen. Der sh*** Inetexplorer blockiert grad die ganze Leitung O.o. Ich lad NICHTS runter, sowohl am großen net als auch am laptop net, ich versuch nur auf die firefoxseite zu kommen -.-


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

ist auch das Erste, was ich nach ner Neuinstallation mach


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2009)

_AoC ist cool :]

Hatte damals einen Char bis ~45 gespielt , Kumpels hatten dann aber aufgehört und alleine machts keinen Spaß _


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

Kommando zurück, die Sau hat im Hintergrund Updates geladen^^ Obwohl ichs ihm verboten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jajaja, diese IEphobie... kann mein Chef garnich verstehn, is son toller MS-Fanboi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: toll, jetz is meine Leitung wegen nem 100mb file erstma ne viertel Stunde belegt... blödes DorfDSL :[


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

ich hab eben was von einem gelesen, der sich ne WaKü eingebaut hat...zur "Sicherheit" vor Wasser hat er seine beiden GTX260 und sein Netzteil in eine Plastiktüte gesteckt. Grafikkarten beide hin, wahrscheinlich wegen elektrostatischer Ladung, und das Netzteil ist verglüht, war aber eh nur ein Revolution 85+ 1050Watt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich darf garnicht erzählen, was mir vor kurzem passiert ist...ich hätte auch beinahe mein DarkPower gekillt. Zwecks Kabelmanagement hab ich das NT ausgebaut. Als alles wieder anständig verkabelt war hab ich noch nix bemerkt. Meistens hab ich nen Spiegel neben dem PC liegen, da ich keine Lust habe, mich so arg zu verbiegen um alles zu sehen. Der lag dann jedenfalls so, dass ich die Oberseite des PCs gesehen hab. Problem: Ich hab das NT mit Lüfter nach oben in den Deckel gebaut, das Teil war mächtig warm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das muss man doch merken! Das schöne goldene Lüfterschutzgitter is sowas von auffällig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (23. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> <br />ist auch das Erste, was ich nach ner Neuinstallation mach<br />


<br /><br /><br />



ich würde lieber nach neue machen mal erst die SP drauf schmeissen dann den ANTI... und dan erst den guten alten FUCHS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Nice ^^ Hab ich auch mal fast gemacht, als dann aber die Schraublöcher vom Gehäuse nicht mehr über denen vom Netzteil lagen hab ichs dann doch umgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wilkommen im Club Radon, DorfDSL ftl :/


----------



## pampam (23. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich hab eben was von einem gelesen, der sich ne WaKü eingebaut hat...zur "Sicherheit" vor Wasser hat er seine beiden GTX260 und sein Netzteil in eine Plastiktüte gesteckt. Grafikkarten beide hin, wahrscheinlich wegen elektrostatischer Ladung, und das Netzteil ist verglüht, war aber eh nur ein Revolution 85+ 1050Watt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also auf die Idee mit den Plastiktüten muss man erstmal kommen... dann würd ich lieber die Rohre (und vorallem die Verbindungsstücke von Kühler und Wasserleitung) richtig abdichten. Aber wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Netzteil, wo ja nur 2 Riesige Öffnungen zu Belüftung sind (natürlich vollkommen umsonst, die braucht man eigendlich nicht) in eine Plastiktüte zu machen? 

Du hättest du einfach ein Loch in den Deckel des PC's schneiden können, dann hätte dein Netzteil genug Luft^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

Loch im Deckel wäre eine Idee...


Radon ja, das Gitter ist auffallend, aber so weit hoch geht das Fenster bei mir nicht (ist Absicht). Beim einbauen stand ich über den Gehäuse und hatte es zwischen den Beinen, da hab ich nicht reingeschaut. Ich hab garnicht dran gedacht, dass man das auch falsch einbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juni 2009)

Also das mit der Plastiktüte halte ich für übertrieben.
Ich hab nachdem ich alles zusammengebaut hatte erstmal nur die Pumpe laufen lassen und die Hardware gar nicht erst angesteckt. Dabei alles mit Zewa ausgelegt damit ich gleich seh wenn was tropft. 
Und dann hab ich das ganze erst mal ne Stunde getestet und wieder stehen gelassen und erst danach die Hardware mit angesteckt, so kann man sich sicher sein dass alles dicht ist.
Und wenn ned, soviel Wasser kommt da auch nicht raus, höchstens ein paar Tropfen(wenn nicht gerade der Schlauch vom Anschluss schiest^^)


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

ein paar Tropfen können schon reichen. Aber das Zeug ist ja kaum bis garnicht leitfähig. 


Rethelion, wann gibts eigentlich mal Punkt 6 in deinem Thread? Ich warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ein paar Tropfen können schon reichen. Aber das Zeug ist ja kaum bis garnicht leitfähig.
> 
> 
> Rethelion, wann gibts eigentlich mal Punkt 6 in deinem Thread? Ich warte
> ...



Sobald ich mal Zeit habe Fotos zu machen, wobei es jetzt chaotisch aussieht. Viel zu viele Kabel zum verlegen und die sind auch noch Widerspännstig^^

Edit: Ich hatte es jetzt geschafft den X4 B50 stabil auf 3,6Ghz@1,39V zu bringen, da wurde er mit der Wakü aber 50°C heiss.
Jetzt hab ich am WE nochmal alles auseinander genommen und gesäubert, und jetzt hab ich unter Last 36°C.
Versuch grad mit der selben Spannung 3,8Ghz rauszuholen^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juni 2009)

erhöhte NB/SB-Spannungen können die benötigte VCore senken. Knapp 1,4V ist schon ordentlich, mein Q9550 läuft untervoltet auf 1,05V bei Stockspeed, aber auch beim OC braucht der nicht übertrieben viel Spannung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> erhöhte NB/SB-Spannungen können die benötigte VCore senken. Knapp 1,4V ist schon ordentlich, mein Q9550 läuft untervoltet auf 1,05V bei Stockspeed, aber auch beim OC braucht der nicht übertrieben viel Spannung.



Intel Prozessoren brauchen generell weniger Spannung als die Phenoms, wenn du dir die OC-Listen ansiehst gibt es z.B. Q9550 die auf 4Ghz mit 1.3V laufen.
Phenoms brauchen für den selben Takt meist 1.4 oder 1.5, wenn nicht noch höher.

Was aber interessanter wäre. Wie warm wird den Q9550 bei 1.4V und wie warm wird mein Phenom bei 1.4V 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

wir können es anders herum testen: Wie warm wird mein Q9550 bei 1,1V und ab wieviel Spannung läuft deine CPU wieder fehlerfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen Phenom gesehen der auf 4Ghz bei 1.4V lief,normal sind 1.5-1.7V wenn man überhaupt soweit kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

jopp, in den unteren Bereichen dank BE sehr gut zu übertakten, aber für "große" Vorhaben jenseits der 4Ghz nicht zu gebrauchen. Aber man kauft sich auch keinen AMD, um Benchmarkrekorde aufzustellen. Da haben AMDs eigentlich immer das Nachsehen. Wenn man mal die Listen von SysProfil vergleicht sind das Welten. Wo die Intel Top50 aufhört, beginnt noch nichtmal die AMD Top50.


----------



## Gomel (24. Juni 2009)

Naja,die Intel Seite betreibt im oberen Bereich auch extreme Kühlmethoden^^

Obwohl ein Phenom schon auf 6.7Ghz lief  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

klar, aber das war eine von AMD veranstaltete Benchsession, bei der auch dutzende CPUs zum verheizen bereit lagen, und man konnte eine nach der anderen aussortieren. Wie du sicher weißt ist nämlich nicht jede CPU gleich gut zu übertakten.

Der X4 955 lief sogar schon auf 6,9Ghz für den 3DMark06 Weltrekord (Klick), welcher aber von einem Intel auf "nur" 5,2Ghz gebrochen wurde: Klick


----------



## RaDon27 (24. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand Prototype?  hartes Spiel... echt hart...^^ Würd mich net wundern, wenns aufn Index kommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (24. Juni 2009)

Der Intel Übertakter hat aber die HD4890 eingebaut,wahrscheinlich auchnoch im Quad-Crossfire,da hätte Intel die 500 Punkte wieder reingeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2009)

> Kennt jemand Prototype?  hartes Spiel... echt hart...^^ Würd mich net wundern, wenns aufn Index kommen würde biggrin.gif


Hab davon gelesen, weis aber nicht mal worum es genau geht ^^

Aber der X4 955 auf fast 7 GHz ist ja mal echt übel.. flüssiges Helium Oo


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Phenom gesehen der auf 4Ghz bei 1.4V lief,normal sind 1.5-1.7V wenn man überhaupt soweit kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einige X4 955 lassen sich relativ gut übertakten musst dir mal die Liste hier ansehen:
http://hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=582823

Zwar keiner dabei mit 4Ghz und 1,4V aber fast^^
Ich brauch auch meine 1,5V für die Frequenz.



RaDon27 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Prototype?  hartes Spiel... echt hart...^^ Würd mich net wundern, wenns aufn Index kommen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennen ja, aber konnts bis jetzt nicht spielen. Ist mir auch zu teuer und ohne Demo kauf ich nichts.


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kennen ja, aber konnts bis jetzt nicht spielen. Ist mir auch zu teuer und ohne Demo kauf ich nichts.



Ohne demo kaufst du nix? Puh dann muss ja deine spiel aus Wahl sehr kein sein ^^


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

also auf der x-box gibts zu fast jedem spiel n spielbares demo zu runterladen ...


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

_ Klick mich! 

Ich denke mal die Heco Victa 500 kommen bei mir zum TV dazu O_O..

Geile Teile! (Die Großen..)

Fehlt nurnoch ein ordentlicher Sub & Verstärker :]_


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ohne demo kaufst du nix? Puh dann muss ja deine spiel aus Wahl sehr kein sein ^^



Jap ich bin doch nicht blöd und geb 50€ für ein Spiel aus ohne vorher zu wissen obs mir gefällt(ok 50€ würd ich eh ned zahlen^^).


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jap ich bin doch nicht blöd und geb 50€ für ein Spiel aus ohne vorher zu wissen obs mir gefällt(ok 50€ würd ich eh ned zahlen^^).



Ja Z.b glück gibt es aber auch so was wie Ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

_Eiskalt wird man hier überlesen.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

nein, wirste nicht. Die machen schon gut was her, aber da muss ich wieder mit Bose anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hör dir das mal an, das ist Genuss! Bei mir steht schon ne ganze Weile ein Lifestyle-System zuhause, mit Festplatten-Spieler und 5.1, dazu ein Sony Fernseher und ein BluRay Player, das macht Spaß. Im Nachhinein hätte mir aber auch das Ambilight gefallen.

Mir war wichtig, dass die Boxen unauffällig sind und trotzdem klanglich 1A, und das hab ich bei dem Set gefunden. Fernseher hab ich aber nicht ausgesucht.



Ach ja: Ich kauf auch kein Spiel, ohne vorher nicht ausgiebig die Demo gespielt zu haben.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

_Mal schauen , nur kosten die 2Boxen "nur" ~250&#8364; , naja mal schauen..

Ambilight? Mach es doch ganz einfach selber.. : Kostet "nur" 50&#8364;

 Klick mich! 


/Edit : Hast n Link zu den Bose Teilen? :]

/Edit2 : Nein , die Farben switchen nicht so schnell , bzw garnicht , das hat er nur so eingestellt.._


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

hehe, ich hab ne LED-Röhre hinter dem Schreibtisch stehen für 20€ aus dem Baumarkt, hat mir gefallen Die wechselt immer von rot zu blau zu grün und immer so durch, man kann aber auch ne Farbe feststellen.

Das "Ambilight" sieht doch ein bischen komisch aus

Link zu der Anlage hab ich nicht, heißt aber Bose Lifestyle 48, da findest sicher was.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

_Google meint irgendwas von ~5000€ ? _


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

nein, war n bischen günstiger. Aber die UVP liegt in dem Bereich.


----------



## RaDon27 (24. Juni 2009)

Hm, 1000 Arten jemanden umzubrigen...hmmm... wobei ichs irgendwie nich übers Herz bring, Passanten zu massakrieren. Ich lass es lieber an den Zombies aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Gott, das Spiel is echt fett!^^ Die Story is zwar nur so lala: Alex wacht im Leichenschauhaus auf, merkt dann auf einmal, dass er Superkräfte hat, kann sich aber net an seine Vergangenheit erinnern. Er weiss nur, dass er scheinbar nen Experiment war. Am Anfang flüchtet man nur vorm Militär, irgendwann tauchen aus dem Leichenschauhaus (welches in nem Genlabor is) irgendwelche Zombies/Infizierte auf. Die verteilen sich langsam aber sicher über ganz New York (is frei zugänglich, im GTA-Stil). Joa, die Missionen sind ganz klassisch. Militärbasen säubern, Zombies killen, Leute retten, etwas über die Vergangenheit rausfinden. Auf seinem Weg kann man verschiedene "Upgrades" mit seinem Körper vornehmen: Stahlklingen like Wolverine, ne Klinge wie Illidan aus sich rauswachsen lassen, Aaus seinen Händen Vorschlaghämmer wachsen lassen. Am coolsten find ich aber, dass man Häuser hochrennen kann. Insgesamt is das Spiel ganz schön krass an Parcour angelehnt... nur heftiger^^ Macht auf jeden Fall sauspaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juni 2009)

ähnlich wie Assassins Creed? Das find ich super. Aber als ich den Trailer von Prototype gesehen habe, hab ich recht schnell gemerkt, dass es wohl nix für mich ist. Vielleicht spiel ich mal ne Demo wenns einen gibt.


----------



## RaDon27 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Assasins Creed nie gezockt hab, ich bin immernoch aufm Weg dahin -.-
Habs mir von nem Kumpel geliehen, so wie ichs bei fast jedem Spiel mach, welches mich intressiert^^ ntweder es gefällt mir, dann hab ich Geld gespart, oder ich kaufs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nein, war n bischen günstiger. Aber die UVP liegt in dem Bereich.



_Naja , selbst wenns 4000€ wären , für micht nicht drin ;-)

Mir reichen die 2 Boxen schon.. natürlich + Verstärker & Subwoofer.. mein schicker TV und ein Pana BD35 BluRay-Player ;-)_


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2009)

Habe mir vorhin auch mal den Trailer von Prototype angeguckt, finde ich irgendwie alles verwirrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nicht ob es hierhin gehört, aber kennt jemand ein guten Routenplaner Programm ? 
Mein Vater ist Lkw Fahrer und bearbeitet seine Touren mit einem Routenplaner, zurzeit noch mit Mappoint 2004.

Aber wie Ihr euch denken könnt stört dort das 2004. da einige Straßen nicht drauf/drin sind.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2009)

Klingt ja sehr cool, need Prototype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (24. Juni 2009)

Man kann sich halt echt ne halbe Stunde damit beschäftigen, Zombies auf soviele Arten wie möglich zu killen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja, wenn dann sowieso nur die englische Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2009)

Hab ich kein Problem damit, englisch ftw ^^
Gibts eigentlich schon ne Demo oder berichtest du nur von den Videos auf Youtube?


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem damit, englisch ftw ^^
> Gibts eigentlich schon ne Demo oder berichtest du nur von den Videos auf Youtube?


----------



## RaDon27 (24. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Habs mir von nem Kumpel geliehen, so wie ichs bei fast jedem Spiel mach, welches mich intressiert^^ ntweder es gefällt mir, dann hab ich Geld gespart, oder ich kaufs mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat die UK-Version. Werds mir dann holen, wenns im deutschen Handel is. Zocks dann aber auf Englisch ;D


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Vista-Kein-Upgrade...a_37026874.html


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Hey, kennt sich hier vielleicht jemand mit dem t-home entertain aus?
Ich bekomme das nämlich demnächst zusammen mit dsl 16k und frage mich nun, wie sehr das Fernsehen auf die Leitung geht? Also wie sehr es das surfen im Internet beeinträchtigt oder der dl-speed drunter leidet.
Dann noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es aus mit Fernsehen am Pc? Soweit ich weiß benötigt man dafür eine Tv-Karte, kann mir da jemand eine gute empfehlen?


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Oder man Kuck Gratis Fernsehen mit Zattoo


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Zattoo ist aber nicht wirklich das Wahre ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2009)

_Nur das man da kein Pro7 , RTL , Sat1 und und und reinkriegt ;-)

Meriane , vllt schaut Wagga hier vorbei , der hat ne TV-Karte und ist damit ziemlich zufrieden (soweit ich weiss..)_


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Ach Ja Stimmt in Deutschland bekommst du das über Zattoo nicht ! ^^ hab ich vergessen in der Schweiz kann man die sender über Zattoo aber kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Meriane schrieb:


> Zattoo ist aber nicht wirklich das Wahre ^^



Doch Schon ich glaub Wohl kaum das einer Ernst haft Fernsehern über den pc will ich würde sagen wie die meinsten hier werden die neben dem zocken kucken^^


----------



## Meriane (24. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ach Ja Stimmt in Deutschland bekommst du das über Zattoo nicht ! ^^ hab ich vergessen in der Schweiz kann man die sender über Zattoo aber kucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joar stimmt schon, trotzdem is so die Qualität besser und die wichtigsten Sender fehlen nicht


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Vista-Kein-Upgrade...a_37026874.html


Naja, gibt schlimmers. Ich hab bei dem Titel schon gedacht Europa würde das kostenlose Win7 Upgrade für Vista-Käufer ab dem 1.Juli nicht bekommen, das wär allerdings etwas mies gewesen...

Trotzdem versteh ich nicht was die so einen Tamtam um den IE machen...


----------



## Wagga (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die PCI HT von Terratec, die kann  Analog TV und DVB-T.
Als aufnahmeprogramm nutze ich noch Magix VideoDeluxe 2007 Plus, geht sehr gut damit.
Die 16er Premium werde ich mir 2010 kaufen, bis dahin reicht noch die 2007er Version.
Man braucht eine Aufnahmesoftware, den die beiliegende von Terratec ist schrott, wenn man glück hat hat man ne Version von Magix Filme auf DVD und CD, die abgespeckte Version von VDL.
Ich empfehle aber VDL 15 Plus oder die 2008er Plus.


----------



## pampam (24. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nur das man da kein Pro7 , RTL , Sat1 und und und reinkriegt ;-)
> 
> Meriane , vllt schaut Wagga hier vorbei , der hat ne TV-Karte und ist damit ziemlich zufrieden (soweit ich weiss..)_



Und das, obwohl für einen PC mit Internetanschluss GEZ Gebühren, mit der Brgründung, dass man übers Inernet fernsehen kann, fällig werden.
Man zahlt praktisch, um Sender, wie z.B. ntv an zu schauen.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Und das, obwohl für einen PC mit Internetanschluss GEZ Gebühren, mit der Brgründung, dass man übers Inernet fernsehen kann, fällig werden.
> Man zahlt praktisch, um Sender, wie z.B. ntv an zu schauen.



Eigentlich zahlst du GEZ-Gebühren nur für ARD,ZDF,BR und alle anderen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender
RTL und Prosieben zählen nicht zu diesen und bekommen auch nichts aus dem riesigen Geldtopf.
Und eigentlich zahlt man die GEZ-GEbühren nicht für eine erbrachte Leistung sondern nur weil es Gesetz ist.
Wenn du im ganzen Haushalt einen Fernseher hast und dieser defekt ist, und du dir auch keinen neuen anschaffen willst musst du trotzdem zahlen weil du einen Fernseher besitzt mit dem du theoretisch TV empfangen könntest^^


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand CC3? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich find das die Missionen zu schwer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetzt auchmal Vantage durchlaufen lassen, PhysX erhöht gewaltig den CPU Score.. nicht ganz die 14k geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm auf 42054P CPU Score  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 11412 Grafikscore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

jopp, wenn man vergleichen will mit anderen Systemen lässt man aber ohne PhysX laufen. Bei Vantage hab ich auch "nur" knapp 15.000 Punkte (14.566 GPU und 14.535 CPU), hätte ich ne vergleichbar starke Nvidia mit PhysX wär das um einiges höher.


----------



## minimitmit (25. Juni 2009)

So hab mal wieder hier riengeschaut und gesehn, dass Asoriel wieder War zockt .)
willste net mal Ordnung Erengrad kommen?
Da spiele ich auch.
Koennte dich da durch die pqs usw ziehen.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

Ordnung...hmm...das sind die guten? Mal sehen, vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei, ich meld mich dann. Aktuell hab ich nur abends Zeit, das war eine vorschnelle Aktion, da ich eigentlich kaum Zeit zum spielen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir WAR, hätte ich mehr Zeit, würde ich auch mehr Köppe moschn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,688329/W...o/Windows/News/

Sogut wie gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

15. Juli, das schreib ich mir in den Kalender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kauf ich dann auf jeden Fall auch! 50€ sind wirklich ein top Preis!


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2009)

Dito, das ist echt eine tolle Aktion von Microsoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

Achja,hat von euch jemand SchülerVz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

hrhr - ich hab OpaVz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, hab ich nicht. Wär auch n bischen komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

Gibt´s das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,688329/W...o/Windows/News/
> 
> Sogut wie gekauft
> 
> ...



Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass das die normale Windows7 Home Premium Version ist, nur das es die früher gibt (Solange der Vorrat reicht) weil viele nicht mehr warten können ?


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,hat von euch jemand SchülerVz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir sind diese ganzen Seiten unsympathisch. Ich will kein Bild von mir im Internet finden, das verbreitet sich so schnell und jeder der sucht findet das dann auch^^


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

japp, so steht es da schwarz auf weiß. Wird sicher noch mehr Leute freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2009)

Ok nen roter Kreis ist mit dem Edding gezogen.

Ich hoffe mal es gibt wirklich genug auf Vorrat.

jetzt habe ich auch noch Werbung für Edding gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

Naja,es gibt echt viele Leute die ihre Bilder von Ausflügen, sich selber etc reinstellen, ich hab einfach nur irgendeinen Screenshot, Bild oder sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

Tolles Video entdeckt, kann man sich durchaus mal anschauen, ist nett gemacht: Klick


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juni 2009)

Spielt eigentlich von euch wer das Shakes und Fidget Browsergame? Falls ja könnten wir eine Technik-Gilde aufmachen^^


----------



## pampam (25. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,hat von euch jemand SchülerVz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*meld* ja ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich von euch wer das Shakes und Fidget Browsergame? Falls ja könnten wir eine Technik-Gilde aufmachen^^


Habs mir heut mal angeschaut, sieht ganz interesannt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da ich ewig kein Browsergame mehr gespielt hab - warum nicht.
Das mit der Gilde ist ne tolle Idee, wenn sich noch ein paar finden auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist du auf dem buffed-Server oder auf dem "normalen"?


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Habs mir heut mal angeschaut, sieht ganz interesannt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich auf dem buffed.de-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juni 2009)

hab mir auch mal einen erstellt. Heißt Asoriel und ist ein Dämon Welcher Server weiß ich nicht...


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2009)

Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin jedenfalls auf dem Buffedserver als Saph zu finden, Dunkelelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Asoriel, wenn die URL mit buffed.sfgame beginnt ists der buffedserver, sonst der normale.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab mir auch mal einen erstellt. Heißt Asoriel und ist ein Dämon Welcher Server weiß ich nicht...


Also einen Asoriel hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden^^


----------



## Stress05 (25. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 15. Juli, das schreib ich mir in den Kalender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht nur Ein Top Preis Sonder Ich Glaube Microsoft ist Krank! ?

EDIT:

Was hat es für Unterschiede Zwischen den Version weiss einer das?


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,hat von euch jemand SchülerVz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo, ich.

Heiße soramac auf dem Shakes und Fidget, finde nur das Pilze kaufen eine Frechheit.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> *meld* ja ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie heißt ihr/du?


----------



## pampam (25. Juni 2009)

Manuel Koch (ich hab das gleiche (alte) Bild, wie hier in MyBuffed)


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Iven Tenz, aber genau das selbe Bild hier auf mybuffed und im Profil steht garnichts.



Hm,dich hab ich nicht gefunden, schreibst du mich an? Ich heiß Marco Finke, Bild ist so ein Linieal und ein Stein.

Lol, kein Wunder das ich dich nicht gefunden hab^^


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Juni 2009)

So. Bin jetzt auch beim Shakes & Fidget Browsergame angemeldet

Selber Name wie im Forum. Hoffe ihr Plündert mich nicht aus ^^


----------



## pampam (25. Juni 2009)

Ich auch. Erstmal irgendwie ne Übersicht verschaffen und checken, wie alles funktioniert...


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Juni 2009)

Die Buffedshow brachte schon etwas Klarheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2009)

Braucht nur noch einer 10 Gold, dann können wir ne Gilde aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (25. Juni 2009)

Ach,einfach 10 Accounts machen und per Post verschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach verdammt,man kann nichts verschicken...


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Ganz nettes Spiel, aber das mit dem Pilze kaufen ist nicht so toll... wenn man sich die wenigstens irgenwie verdienen (oder auch finden) könnte.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Wie ich in den Kommentaren gelesen habe kann man sie ,zu einer Chance von 5 %, bei den Missionen bekommen.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Ein Top Preis Sonder Ich Glaube Microsoft ist Krank! ?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Was hat es für Unterschiede Zwischen den Version weiss einer das?



So wie ICH das verstanden habe gibt es keinen Unterschied! Wenn man am 15 Juli vorbestellt, was ich sicherlich tun werde bekommt man die Version (home premium) für 50 € später für 119 € und ab 2010 sollen die Preise nochmal steigen!?

Einen Unterschied sehe ich in den Versionen nicht! Hier nochmal ein Artikel dazu http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/b...dows_7_50_euro/


----------



## Desdinova (26. Juni 2009)

Der Preis ist ja wirklich unglaublich, ich hab mir innerlich schon 150€ weggelegt um das OS zu kaufen. Durch das Klicken auf den Link hab ich jetzt praktisch 100€ verdient.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie siehts bei Windows 7 eigentlich mit 32bit und 64bit Varianten aus? Ist das jetzt schon alles 64bit oder wird wie bei XP und Vista wieder unterschieden?


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Es gibt wieder 32 und 64 bit Versionen.

Ach verdammt, beim Shakes & Fidged game hab ich grad meine ganzen Pilze ausgegeben, um mehr abenteuerlust zu bekommen.
Ich hab jetzt schon ganze 2 Gold^^


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich greife Mir auf jeden Fall eine 64 bit Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Man könnte sich auch 2 holen, einmal 32-Bit für meinen jetzigen Rechner und einmal die 64-Bit Version für den, den ich mir später holen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Ja gut das Würde für mich Nicht Lohnen da Ich auch 2 Pc habe aber noch alten der etwa 7 Jahre alt ist und für denn kauf ich doch kein Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So noch ne frage will mir nur sicher sein ^^ draum so die Blöde Frage Windows 7 Home Premium ist dann so wie Windows vista  Home Premium?


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen vom Umfang ja, nur dass es besser ist, bzw so wie Vista sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Ja ich meinte weil bei den Verschieden Version ja immer Extras hat und nicht das sich da rau Stellt das  Home Version dann so wie Vista Basic ist O.o und die Taskbar nicht durchsichtig ist etc ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

50&#8364; für Windows 7? 

Ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber eine kleine Frage.

Für was steht bei "Windows 7 Home Premium E" Das E? English?


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Lesen Steht doch da O.o 


Das "E" hinter den Windows-7-Versionen bedeutet, dass diese ohne vorinstalliertem Browser ausgeliefert werden. Für Windows 7 Starter, das nur vorinstalliert auf kleinen Notebooks verfügbar sein wird, und Windows 7 Enterprise gibt es eigene Lizenzregelungen, da sie nicht als Vollversion im Handel erhältlich sind. Im Bereich der System Builder-Versionen wird es eigene Angebote geben, die zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt kommuniziert werden, teilte uns Microsoft mit.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Argh.

Ich habe heute wohl was mit den Augen. Aber danke dir.


Sehe gerade,dass man ein msi Pet in Runes of Magic bekommt, wenn man ein Notebook von ihnen kauft. In meinen NB war keins drinne ;( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> So. Bin jetzt auch beim Shakes & Fidget Browsergame angemeldet
> 
> Selber Name wie im Forum. Hoffe ihr Plündert mich nicht aus ^^



Wir sehen uns in der Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Grml ^^

Bin mal Nachschauen. Hoffe,ich habe dich Weggecrittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dass ist Unfair, du warst level 5^^


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

So Lade mir Windows 7 RC 64bit Version Runter Hoffe Meine D Partition mit 47 GB reicht für Windows 7 ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Grml ^^
> 
> Bin mal Nachschauen. Hoffe,ich habe dich Weggecrittet
> 
> ...



Sorry, musste einfach sein^^
Falls es dir hilft: Ich hab grad 2 mal verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch beim Game, Name: Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte nicht Ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Wer hat es auf mich abgesehen ?-,- In 5 Minuten wurde ich 7 x Angegriffen

Edit :


Oh mann- .-

Vor 6 minuten war ich wenigstens Platz 700 in der Rangliste. Jetzt habt ihr mich auf 1700 Runtergehauen -.-


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch beim Game, Name: Nebola
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich Schreib gleich eine Twitter Messege und sag allen die das spiel spielen  das sie mal nebola ganken Sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin 1 Minuten im Spiel und wurde schon angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich habe gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sei gewarnt "_Illuminati1990_"


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Meine ersten 5 Kämpfe hatte ich ja auch gewonnen. Aber spätestens, sobald diejenigen dich Angreifen, die ein fünfmal so hohes level wie du haben, hast du evtl eine chance von 2%

Edit :

Hm, gibt es eigendlich schon eine PC-Technik Gilde ?^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Es gibt ne Buffed Gilde mit Zam und so drin, aber Technik weis ich noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Ihr spielt alles auf dem Buffed Server oder ?


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Ich zumindestens schon. Ich verzichte doch nicht Freiwillig auf nen Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh man. Ich brauche mehr Geld. Habe noch keinen einzigen Pilz ausgegeben ^^

Edit :

Ich merke erst jetzt, dass man den Missionen schwierigskeitsgrad ändern kann. Ich idiot -.-


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Buffed Gilde mit Zam und so drin, aber Technik weis ich noch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja.
Wenn ich morgen wieder Quests machen kann und 10 Gold zusammenbekomm, dann mach ich mal ne Buffed-PC-Technik Gilde auf.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

1. Wie ändere ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad ?
2. Mikroflame du hast mist geonehittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
3. Ich habe nur noch 5 Pilze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

yay nice ,9


Btw.. Nebola, das haste davon, wenn du mich angreifst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, du kannst in der Taverne,wenn du diesen Typen anklickst, unten 3 Questnamen sehen.

Bei mir wäre es derzeit :

"Ein niedlicher Hase"
"Unvorstellbar"
"Der Magische Steinkreis"

Einfach einen von ihnen Anklicken.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Habs auch gerade gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekommt man Pilze auch auf anderem Weg ? weil ich gebe dafür bestimmt kein Geld aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Meine Quest gerade: Betakey - wofür ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Wer hat Lust auf Arena? Greift mich mal an^^


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Pf,nur wenn du deine Sachen ausziehst ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Fast niemand hat eine Characterbeschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich Stufe 2 in einer Minute


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eine Beschreibung.

Wenn du willst,können wir dann eine Revange machen ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Yay lvl 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können auch Irgendwelche anderen aus dem Forum ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm,stimmt

Sag mal einen Namen ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Karius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich greife Ihn an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst Quest amchen, in 4 Minuten aber


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Schon erledigt.

Hab ich twohittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Oha sind wir mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biggus ist erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wir leveln und killen pampam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Exakt.

Nach meiner derzeitigen Quest brauche ich nurnoch 100 EP bis level 3. Bis dahin habe ich auch neue Freischaltungen und ich hole meine Revange.

Und bald ist Zam dran *xaxaxa*^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

So Karius ist Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5 Arenakämpfe gewonnen...

und mache jetzt die Quest "Der Problembär"


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Jetzt hört mal auf zu leveln, ihr überholt mich noch, wiel ich heute keine Quest mehr machen kann.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Habs auch gerade gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja außer kaufen bekommst du Pilze nur in Quests und ich hab bisher erst einen gefunden.
Und jetzt ist meine Abenteuerlust leer und ich hab auch keine Plize mehr...was soll ich machen =D

EDIT:


pampam schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf Arena? Greift mich mal an^^



Du wolltest es ja nicht anders^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

In der Anleitung zum Spiel steht was von einer Chance von ~5% bei jedem Gegner. Und man kann nur neue Items finden, wenn man Platz im Inventar hat.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

In der Anleitung zum Spiel steht was von einer Chance von ~5% bei jedem Gegner. Und man kann nur neue Items finden, wenn man Platz im Inventar hat.

edit: Doppelpost...


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gerade mit Windows 7 RC am testen ich bin sehr Begeistert da von! was Mein ihr? würde sich Lohnen windows Vista Von pc zu hauen und bis im Oktober die Windows 7 RC 64 bit version zu benutzen?


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2009)

Bei mir stand bei einem Quest neben den Erfahrungspunkten ein Gürtel, und den hab ich auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit Windows 7 RC am testen ich bin sehr Begeistert da von! was Mein ihr? würde sich Lohnen windows Vista Von pc zu hauen und bis im Oktober die Windows 7 RC 64 bit version zu benutzen?



Jap, mach ich auch seit März so. Unter Win7 laufen die selben Programme wie unter Vista und da es keine Einschränkungen gibt hab ichs gleich als Produktivsystem übernommen.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Verdammt..

Habe gerade meinen ersten Pilz für neue Shopitems ausgegeben.

Und was ist drinne ?

+5 Int
+5 Glück
+5 Ausdauer
+7 Rüstung

Erst freue ich mich, dann :

Preis : 3 Gold und 10 Pilze ;(


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade mit Windows 7 RC am testen ich bin sehr Begeistert da von! was Mein ihr? würde sich Lohnen windows Vista Von pc zu hauen und bis im Oktober die Windows 7 RC 64 bit version zu benutzen?



Ich denke schon. Wenn ich dann genug Geld hab Kauf ichs mir auch ziemlich schnell. Da ich im September ne Ausbildung anfange und schon einiges plane, zu kaufen, und trotzdem nicht einfach das ganze Geld rauswerfen will, könnte es noch etwas dauern (aber spätestens, wenn ich einen neuen PC kaufe)


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Jo habe gerade die Quest "Der Problembär (Bruno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gemacht und nen Pilz bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich bei "ein mysteriöser Kristall"


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten ich glaube ich muss heuten den pc Wieder mal neue machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

@pampam, mit lvl 5 nen 2er Magier angreifen ist nicht sehr Ehrenvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Eher hat auch mit level 5 mich als level 1er Angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Btw..

Ich habe gerade gegen nen lvl 2 Magier mit 1300HP gekämpft.. Wie soll man das den bitte schaffen?


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die kristall Q versucht nur um nach 14 Minuten zu sehen das man gegen eine Ratte mit Knapp 700 Leben keine chance hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> @pampam, mit lvl 5 nen 2er Magier angreifen ist nicht sehr Ehrenvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wieß, deswegen bekommt man auch nicht viel Ehre. Rethelion (schreibt mans so?) hat mich auch voll abgezogen...


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juni 2009)

Das is kagge, einen tag bevor der buffed server beim shakes und fidget spiel kam, hab ich auf dem normalen server angefangen >.<


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Sowas wie ne Freundesliste gibt es nicht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

In einem 7 Minutenkampf kam bei mir auch ein 750HP Elefant dran *snief*. Ich hab doch keine 2k HP wie gewisse andere ^^

Edit :

Mache jetzt die quest "Der elfte Elf"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Jetzt habe ich ne andere Quest versucht treffe auf nen lvl 2 oder lvl 3 Gnoll und wieder tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 langsam deprimiert einen das.

Man müsst mal öfter critten, 12% ist zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich wieß, deswegen bekommt man auch nicht viel Ehre. Rethelion (schreibt mans so?) hat mich auch voll abgezogen...



Du wolltest es aber auch wissen^^
Bist ja nur eine Stufe unter mir; ich bin heut nacht innerhalb von einer Minute 5Mal von Shadaim angriffen und jedesmal hat er mir 1300lp überlebt, das fand ich auch nicht gerade fair.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eine Critchance von 24% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Voll der mist.

Selbst in der 3:30 min aufgabe ist nen 600 HP gegner ;/


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Was auch irgendwie bisschen blöd ist, ich kann während einer Quest niemanden angreifen, andere mich aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bin wieder besieht worden, von nem lvl 3er Krieger mit 405 Leben und 4 Critts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



> Voll der mist.
> 
> Selbst in der 3:30 min aufgabe ist nen 600 HP gegner ;/



Genau, man braucht noch kurz paar ep und dann son Brocken wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

ich finds ja nicht schlimm, solange es einem nicht ständig passiert (so wie bei dir^^) dann ist es ja irgendwie auch lustig.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Ich mach gerade "Der verschleierte Schleier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame jetzt kommt die Revange, ok ? Ich wette Revange schriebt man anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich tick gleich aus, er ist lvl 2 und ich lvl 3 habe mehr lvl etc, aber er gewinnt IMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist schon bissel seltsam.

Edit2:

WOAAAHHH Ich werde andauernd angegriffen und verliere... Wieso werde ich von lvl 1er Magiern ge twohittet ? Irgendwie kommt mir alles komich vor -.-


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Sehes positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes mal habe ich dich onehittet,jetzt brauche ich 3 Hits ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Sehes positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes mal habe ich dich onehittet,jetzt brauche ich 3 Hits ^^


edit :

Ich entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost ;(


Edit 2 :

Diese runde sah doch schon besser aus. Aber als du fast tot warst,habe ich dir noch nen 200er reingehauen ^^

Ich weiß,warum ich immer gewinne. Sag ich aber nicht, sonst machste es auch *g*


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

ohoh Doppelpost 

Postcount +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja langsam ist es nervig, alle 3-5 Minuten blinkt das Post Symsbol.

"Du wurdest angegriffen und hast leider verloren......"

Edit: Du Spinner hast mich schonwieder geowned, aber 22 hp war knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ohoh Doppelpost
> 
> Postcount +1
> 
> ...


Das war gestern Abend nach meiner Registrierung schlimm, gewinnt jemand einmal greift er dich gleich nochmal an; verliert er siehst ihn nie wieder^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> gewinnt jemand einmal greift er dich gleich nochmal an



Ich wäre nie drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

So nach einem langen Kopf Kampf hab ich mich endgültig entschieden das Windows 7 RC 64bit Version auf den pc kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Machst ja gut Schaden Mikro... ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Machst ja gut Schaden Mikro... ^^



Das habe ich auch schon gemerkt, es sieht nicht danach aus, aber wenn man Ihn angreift merkt man es erst.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ich wurde heute schon über 13 mal angegriffen und habe 9 mal selber angegriffen und gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Hehe,bist du Saph?^^


Danke für die Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hohe Glückwerte sowie eine kleine zusätzliche Portion Glück sind immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : 
Und dreimal haste mich vergeblich angegriffen *g*


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh erstmal n bisschen Silber verdienen, need besseres Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Ich trage eigendlich auch ziemlichen Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast alle Gegenstände von mir geben nur +Rüstung


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nen Ring der +2 Ausdauer macht.

Alles andere macht immer nur so +1/2/3 Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

*snief*

Zam hat mich onehittet.. Warum lege ich mich auch mit ihm an^^


edit :

Argh, man man man, ganz vergessen.

Kommt nicht wieder vor,Boss^^

@nebola

Keine Ahnung. Aufjedenfall war er level 9 und hatte 4200 leben . Meine fast 200 Leben waren mit einem Schlag down.


@gomel

Tot biste. Du wimmerst halbtot auf dem boden ^^


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2009)

_*Technik*-Laberecke <3_


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Aus übermut ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie viel Schaden macht der denn ?


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*Technik*-Laberecke <3_



Ne das ist nun die  *Shakes&Fidget Laber Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So bin erst mal weg (windows 7 Drauf Schmeiss) 
*


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*Technik*-Laberecke <3_


Stimmt, wieder BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin jetzt auch auf Level 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heiße Gomel,aber Geld zu verdienen ist echt ein Zeitakt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Ram kostet jetzt 101&#8364; als ich ihn gekauft hab warens noch 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grml, das war gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommt man eigentlich am besten an Gold? Brauch mal neue Sachen

Medion war schon immer ein schrott Laden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren 3 Crits ~.~


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Heiße Gomel



Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja in ferner Zukunft (ende des Jahres) werde ich mir auch nen neuen rechner holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber erst mal soll Medion mein jetzigen aus der Werkstatt zurück schicken, die brauchen ja ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Solange niemand etwas zum Thema "Technik-Ecke" zusagen hat, können wir ja auch über des Shakes und Fidget Spiel reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es nervt langsam gewaltig das man in einer Quest die 130 Ep gibt von einer Level 6 Schneekatze getwohittet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2:

@Gomel, sorry aber ich konnte nicht wieder stehen, du musst mal auf die Quests achten, manche gehen schnell sind einfach geben aber kaum Eq nur z.B. 90, dafür aber 60 Silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du andere Leute besiegst bekommst du auch Gold, oder ne Stadtwache anreden, kannst du arbeiten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde ich immer über Nacht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Es nervt, dass ich heute keine Quests machen kann und ständig gegen Zauberer in der Arena verliere.
Need Pilze.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Ich kann zwar noch quests machen. Aber ich erwische immer (selbst bei den einfachsten Aufgaben ) immer level 6er gegner mit mindestens 600 Leben;(

Habe mal 6 Stunden Arbeit gemacht und kaufe mir dann später was schönes. Dann hau ich dennen mal aufs maul^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Es nervt, dass ich heute keine Quests machen kann und ständig gegen Zauberer in der Arena verliere.
> Need Pilze.



Kauf dir welche über SMS Rechnung, 2,50€ oder so gehen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ich kann zwar noch quests machen. Aber ich erwische immer (selbst bei den einfachsten Aufgaben ) immer level 6er gegner mit mindestens 600 Leben;(



Kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Hab ich eben gemacht.. Im Waffenladen war n Bogen für den man neben nem Gold auch n Pilz braucht und ich hatte keine mehr. Da konnt ich nicht widerstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (26. Juni 2009)

Naja als Stadtwache verdient man in 8 Stunden nur 40 Silber,da mach ich lieber Aufgaben,für die ich 1g04S kriege und noch 220 Ep und das in nur 14 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen Gegner der über Level 3 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Ja,kann schon sein.

Ich hatte jedoch vorhin 5 Pilze eingelöst,damit ich mehr Missionen machen konnte. Ich hatte nur in einer einen gegner, der unter level 6 (und unter 700 HP) war.

Was soll man da machen..


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kauf dir welche über SMS Rechnung, 2,50&#8364; oder so gehen noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



30 Pilze kosten 2,99&#8364;. Muss ich mir noch überlegen, vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen. Außerdem muss ich sparen, sobald ich meinen Führerschein hab, würde ich mir gerne so ein kleines Quad kaufen (wie ein Roller mit <50ccm und 45km/h, aber viel cooler).


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> 30 Pilze kosten 2,99€. Muss ich mir noch überlegen, vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen. Außerdem muss ich sparen, sobald ich meinen Führerschein hab, würde ich mir gerne so ein kleines Quad kaufen (wie ein Roller mit <50ccm und 45km/h, aber viel cooler).



Gerade meine Alter Handykarte rausgekramt wo noch 7 Euro drauf waren, und 60 Pilze gekauft.

Die brauche ich eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Quads sind echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (26. Juni 2009)

Was würdet ihr verbauen?
Intel Core2Duo/Quad oder i7?


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2009)

_Wenns um reines Spielen geht -> Phenom II 955

Wenns ums Spielen&Arbeiten geht -> i7_


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gerade meine Alter Handykarte rausgekramt wo noch 7 Euro drauf waren, und 60 Pilze gekauft.
> 
> Die brauche ich eh nicht
> 
> ...



Wenn man noch ne alte Karte hat, eignet sie die natürlich perfekt. Würde mir ja gerne 30 Stück kaufen, aber sparen fängt nicht grade damit an, das Geld bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit aus zu geben. Ich telefonier zwar viel, aber das, was noch auf dem Handy ist, werd ich mit Sicherheit im nächsten halben Jahr brauchen.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gerade meine Alter Handykarte rausgekramt wo noch 7 Euro drauf waren, und 60 Pilze gekauft.
> 
> Die brauche ich eh nicht
> 
> ...




AH du bringst mich auf eine Idee, ich hab ja noch meine alte Simyo karte^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> AH du bringst mich auf eine Idee, ich hab ja noch meine alte Simyo karte^^



Joar mit meiner alten Karte hatte ich vor jahren (die ist bestimmt schon 6 Jahre alt) mal nen Abo gemacht weiß aber net mehr wo und so.

Das Geld wird halt immer bisschen weniger, mein Dad hat jetzt nen neues Handy durch den Vertrag bekommen Nokia N95 8GB, dazu hat er ne Partner Card genommen für mich und meine mum.

Jetzt kann jeder umsonst auf D1 und Festnetz telen, und meine Alte Karte lade ich vll mal alle 2 Monate auf zum Pilze kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und verdammt geile Hände beim Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rüstung: 11
Geschick +6
Ausdauer +4

1Gold 56 Silber und 1 Pilz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Lvl 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2:
Mikroflame endlich habe ich dich besiegt, es brauchte lvl 4 aber nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Jaja, man kann selbst halt nicht leveln, wenn man immer so scheiß Questgegner bekommt ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Jaja, man kann selbst halt nicht leveln, wenn man immer so scheiß Questgegner bekommt ^^



Gerade erst, Normale Quest lvl 4 Gegner ich auch lvl 4, ok werde ich wohl Schaffen......


gegner 854 Leben oO naja mir 7 Leben überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Pampam, da hste nochmal Glück gehabt, 65 Leben, du hättest fast im Dreck gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Hab wegen einigen Umständen nen neuen Acc gemacht und meinen alten Gelöscht. Also greift bitte nicht Mikroflame an. Ist jetzt nen level 1er^^


Edit :

Ganz Vergessen. Gerade deswegen wollte ich ja eigendlich Posten.

Was ist eigendlich so das Maximum,was man mit einer HD4670 auf mittleren zocken können?^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Hab mich eben schon gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber schon n Drache... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juni 2009)

Hm ich frag mich grad wie manche schon so hohe Stats haben können und auch im Level schon so weit sind... müssen ja einen 1000erPack Pilze gekauft haben^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame ein Bekannter von mir hat die Powercolor HD4670. Von der Leistung war ich positiv überrascht. Schafft Crysis mit allem auf High bei 1280x1024. (High, nicht Very High). Durchaus empfehlenswert.


Heute Nacht wird der Q9550 E0 bestellt Dazu noch ne Lüftersteuerung, dann bekommt das Rebel9 nen Stealthmod.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

> Heute Nacht wird der Q9550 E0 bestellt Dazu noch ne Lüftersteuerung, dann bekommt das Rebel9 nen Stealthmod.


Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Caseking hat mir gerade gemeldet dass die Kaltlichtkathoden und das Seitenteil leider erst ein einem Monat lieferbar sind..

@Rethelion, japp... Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen. Aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt mal Rang 100 geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

So da Meldet Sich Stress wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nach langen Windows 7 Benutzen muss ich sagen O.o wie so hab ich das nicht gleich gemacht als die RC rausgekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mikroflame ein Bekannter von mir hat die Powercolor HD4670. Von der Leistung war ich positiv überrascht. Schafft Crysis mit allem auf High bei 1280x1024. (High, nicht Very High). Durchaus empfehlenswert.
> 
> 
> Heute Nacht wird der Q9550 E0 bestellt Dazu noch ne Lüftersteuerung, dann bekommt das Rebel9 nen Stealthmod.


Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und viel spaß mit deiner neuen Hardware


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juni 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr verbauen?
> Intel Core2Duo/Quad oder i7?



Wie sieht denn die restliche Hardware aus? Was machst du mit dem Rechner? Wieviel willst du ausgeben?
Zur generellen Frage, ob Dual oder Quad: Ich würde einen Quad nehmen. Und wenn es nur ein Phenom II 940 ist, den man ja fast schon hinterher geworfen bekommt, die Power reicht allemal. Auch bei Anwendungen, die nicht von den 4 Kernen profitieren.

Aber wenn du gut Kohle hast, dann würde ich einen CoreI7 950 verbauen. Nicht das man das Ding bräuchte, aber geil ist es allemal.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

wobei man dann auch den Core i7 920 nehmen kann und übertakten. Oder hat der 955 signifikante Änderungen?

Warum sind eigentlich die Namen der CPUs von AMD/Intel so ähnlich? Phenom II X4 920/940 und Core i7 920/940, Phenon 9550 und Q9550, woher kommt das?


----------



## EXclaw (26. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wobei man dann auch den Core i7 920 nehmen kann und übertakten. Oder hat der 955 signifikante Änderungen?
> 
> Warum sind eigentlich die Namen der CPUs von AMD/Intel so ähnlich? Phenom II X4 920/940 und Core i7 920/940, Phenon 9550 und Q9550, woher kommt das?



In Wirklichkeit gibt Es kein Intel/AMD. Ist halt alles eine Firma namens "Verschwörung".


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2009)

_DAS_ müsste man erforschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2009)

_*Akte X Musik einspiel*_


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2009)

Illuminati! Illuminati! *mit den Armen fuchtel und hektisch durch den Thread renn*


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2009)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Apple-iPhone-3G...5_32211221.html

Wecker = Nein

Da merkt man wieder das Chip keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juni 2009)

Große Änderungen hat der 950 nicht erfahren. Ist im Prinzip nur ein neues Stepping mit leicht höheren Takt. Sonst wurde da nicht viel geändert.
Angeblich kann man ihn gut takten. Aber den 920er kann man inzwischen auch schon im D0-Stepping bestellen, z.b. bei Hoh.de.

Warum AMD die Namen nachgemacht hat, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht soll dadurch suggeriert werden, daß die Phenom II die gleiche Performance haben, wer weiß.



Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Apple-iPhone-3G...5_32211221.html
> 
> Wecker = Nein
> 
> Da merkt man wieder das Chip keine Ahnung hat...



Unwichtige Produkte, welche die Welt nicht braucht, werden bei Chip halt nur rudimentär abgehandelt. Ich finde, daß macht sie gleich ne ganze Ecke sympatischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw...wer möchte früh morgens schon von Apple geweckt werden?


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Btw...wer möchte früh morgens schon von Apple geweckt werden?



Leute wie mich die 4 wecker haben und handy das morgens Klingelt das ich aus dem bette komme ^^


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Hab WAR jetzt auch nochmal reaktiviert , läuft ja erstmal nur einen Monat , und solange hab ich meinen PC ja 100%ig noch :]

Mal schauen ob ich wieder nach 2Tagen aufhöre _


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

ich hätte Lust, es öfter zu spielen, hab aber momentan keine Zeit dazu.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, Geld ist ausgegeben^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich will endlich Star Wars zocken. Die Entwickler sollen sich mal ranhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Ach was. Die sollen sich mit SW:TOR zeitlassen.

Erstmal Aion zocken, Champions Online klingt auch interessant (obwohl es nicht ganz meine Genre ist.) und dann ist platz für Star Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm. Hätte aber auch schon ergendwie wieder bock auf Warhammer.. Muss noch einem bekannten Zwerg eins auf die Mütze hauen ;(


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame, hast mich ja schön attackiert heute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache gerade die Quest "Die nackte Priesterin" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurde heute Nacht 7 mal angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2009)

Welches Level seid Ihr alle so, glaub bin noch am niedrigsten ...


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Bin level 7 mit meinem neuen Charakter. Aber mit meinen Krieger critte ich leider Nebola nichtmehr so einfach weg.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Eigentlich such ich ja n "Levelpartner" denn alleine meinen Heiler weiterzuspielen..hm..ich weiss nich :X_


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Welches Level seid Ihr alle so, glaub bin noch am niedrigsten ...



Bin jetzt Stufe 9, verliere aber so ziemlich alle Kämpfe =D


----------



## x3n0n (27. Juni 2009)

AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition" AM2+ <-- Ist das ein ganz normaler DualCore? Warum sind vergleichbare Intel Core2Duo doppelt so teuer? o_O


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Intel ist immer ein wenig teurer. Außerdem - was ist für Dich ein vergleichbarer Core2Duo? Vergleichbar ist der 7750+ Kuma in etwa mit einem Intel Core2Duo E5200 welcher nur minimal mehr kostet.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Bin level 7 mit meinem neuen Charakter. Aber mit meinen Krieger critte ich leider Nebola nichtmehr so einfach weg.



Bin jetzt lvl 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich musst du dran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1k Life und 400 Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2009)

Bin immer noch Level 1, kriege dauernt bei der Taverne Level 5 Gegner...


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin immer noch Level 1, kriege dauernt bei der Taverne Level 5 Gegner...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm die einfacheren Aufträge, die weniger Gold geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mikro, wo hast du denn gestern 5 Pilze bezahlt damit du mehr Missionen bekommst? Ich finde das irgendwie nicht und die Missionen die ich aktuell bekomm sind so...  naja... meisstens sind die gegner nach 3 Schüssen tot, wirklich spannend ist das nicht...

Mal eine andere Frage, weiss jemand wie man die Reihenfolge der Autostartprogramme festlegen kann? Irgendwie störts mich dass mein Rocketdock erst 30 Sekunden nach allen anderen Sachen kommt...


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann nimm die einfacheren Aufträge, die weniger Gold geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat nichts zu tun, die Gegner sind Random Auswahlen.

Wenn du keine Abenteuerlust mehr hast, kannst du keine Quests mehr machen, gegen 1 Pilz kannst du beim Schankwirt 20 Lust antrinken.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel ist doof...


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Abenteuerlust mehr hast, kannst du keine Quests mehr machen, gegen 1 Pilz kannst du beim Schankwirt 20 Lust antrinken.



Achso, das hat  Mikro gemeint... Ich dachte er hätte irgendwie einen Art "Missons-Paket" gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gerade gegen eine Sackratte gekämpfe oO

Und wurde getwohittet, ich habe 50% crit Chance der andere 30 , er crittet 2 mal ich garnicht, ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Hm. Bei den Quests habe ich mit meinem neuen Gobo Krieger noch kein einziges mal Verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber habs voll verpeilt die Ressistenzen zu skillen. Kratz richtig gegen Mages ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 

Will jemand im Shakes & Fidget/Technik Forum ein Thema für uns Erstellen ? Unsere Disskussionen darüber passen nicht wirklich in die Technik-Ecke ..^^

edit2:

sehe gerade im Shakes & Fidget Forum..

Gobline 
Stärke: -2
Geschick: +2
Intelligenz: 0
Ausdauer: -1
Glück: +1


Oh man,warum habe ich dass nicht vorher gesehen? Und ich habe nen Gobo Krieger ^^


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Habn 22er Schammi und nen 13er Blackork (Level müssten stimmen) nur alleine macht es halt keinen Spaß _


----------



## Matzio (27. Juni 2009)

HAHAHAAAHGAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Hehe :]

Naja , ich spiele ziemlich gern Heiler , würde auch sofort nen Zeloten / Runi anfangen , nur ohne Partner -> Langweilig >_<_


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Sollten die Skaven mal ins Spiel kommen,würde ich gerne mit dir anfangen *g*

Bei mir sahen die Charakterentwicklungen auch fast genauso aus,wie bei matzio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mochte die Teile schon im Tabletop & in den offline Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Naja , die werden sicherlich nicht kommen..oder irgendwann mal.. _


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Was ist ein Barbar? Entweder ich habs schon zu lange nichtmehr gespielt, oder das gibts nicht...



edit: painschkes, wenn du jemand für den Neuanfang suchst bin ich zur Stelle Ich würde den Tank spielen wenn du heilen magst.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Ich schätze mal er meint die Chaosbabaren der Chaosanhänger.

Diese gabs schon immer. Es wurde meines wissens nach keine neue Klasse eingeführt.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: painschkes, wenn du jemand für den Neuanfang suchst bin ich zur Stelle Ich würde den Tank spielen wenn du heilen magst.



_Wann & Wo? :]

Order / Destro? 

Server? 

Sebi <3



/Edit : Jo , Chaosbarbar , der mit der mit dem wandelbaren Arm _


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

stimmt...

Wenn, dann würde ich gerne Destro spielen. Server ist mir eigentlich egal, bisher war ich auf...kA...da wo du auch warst (Carroburg?)

Heute hätte ich schon Zeit, aber erst gegen Abend. Ich kann ja schauen, dass ich mir nochmal ICQ einrichte, dann lässt sich besser kommunizieren. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall hier mal wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Ok habe es jetzt auch gemerkt, ich lvl 9 gegen einen Krieger lvl 6, also da fühle ich mich echt verarscht das er mit seinen 40% Crit durchgehend crittet und ich nicht einmal -.-


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Hab aber ne neue NR , kommt gleich per PM :]

Destro? Okay - dann wirds bei mir ein Zelot..

Erengard soll grad ziemlich ausgeglichen sein , vllt da? Will nicht auf meinen "alten" Server zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Also langsam fühle ich mich verarscht, wenn ICH jemanden angreife wieso macht er den ersten Schlag und crittet natürlich für 600, ich mache dann 149, er macht nochmal 400 irgendwas -.-

Also irgendwas kann da net stimmt, er war nen Mage lvl 7 ich bin Mage lvl 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Du hast zu wenig Int 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Int erhöht deinen Schaden UND magier machen dir weniger Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

95 Int ist zu wenig ? oO


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Ähm.. Dann Skill mehr glück xD


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Stärke: 43
Geschick: 42
Int: 95
Ausdauer: 59
Glück: 39


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

ähm..

Dann besorg dir halt eine Waffe mit 50-70 DMG ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Kristallstab des Besserwissers (Passt zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Schaden 16~48 (~32)
Int: +8

Also jetzt reichts a, ich greife nen 9er Krieger an, ich amche 4 mal 149 er 2 mal 800 -.- ich finde das so lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

Solange du meinen Gobo in ruhe lässt... ^^

Kill halt Zam oder Anette.

Zam war gestern glaub ich lvl 9^^


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Leute.. -_-_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2009)

Zam ist lvl 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist den Painschkes ? Keiner hat technische Anliegen, da Plaudern wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=109935


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Juni 2009)

Genau painschkes lass uns halt unsren spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir sind halt zu faul um ins shakes und fidget unterforum zu gehn!

Hab jez 2 s&f accounts ^^ einen mit lvl 2 auf dem normalen server (hatte mir vorher dort nen char gem8 bevor bei buffed die news mit buffedserver kam) und einen lvl 4 aufm buffed server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


konnt den net Voldemôrd nennen also heisster Voldemord^^^^^^^^
wie macht ihr das? ich questee immer den ganzen tag, zwischen den qs einmal arena und dann die ganze n8 arbeiten xD


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

painschkes, wart noch ein paar Tage, dann legt sich das wieder


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Joa mach ich :]

Also Erengard auch okay? Hatte ja geschrieben wieso 

Welchen "Tank" machst du dir? :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Erengrad wäre okay, mir ist das egal. Tank muss nicht sein, ich würde auch gern Sorc spielen wenn die noch was taugen. (Sorc wäre mein Favorit, wenn wir ne klassische Tank/Heal-Kombo spielen wollen kann ich auch nen Außerkorenen spielen).

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Caster. Da ich gerne PvP spiele wird Burst wohl besser sein, also Sorc. Wenn du sonst noch ne Idee hast für mich dann sags.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Ich schreib dir deine Klasse nich vor :]

Spiel wozu du Lust hast , ich steh nur da und mach die Heils**** _


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann mach ich ne Sorc


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Dann stehen wir beide hinten , auch in Ordnung :]


/Edit : Ah , und ausserdem hast du diesen coolen Buff der die Waffe bläulich leuchten lässt _


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

JAA!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juni 2009)

Wollt ihr nicht auf Averland kommen?
Dann kann ich euch hel.. äh töten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Von mir aus auch dahin , hauptsache mal wieder WAR.. :]_


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Kennt von euch jemand den Bluescreen PFN_LIST_CORRUPT ?
Ich hab grad den AV durchlaufen lassen, bin kurz weggegangen und als ich wiederkam hatte cih den Bluescreen.
Die Meldung hab ich auch noch nie gesehn und jetzt ist die Frage ob es am Arbeitsspeicher liegt, der aber noch nie Fehler gebracht hat, am Prozessor der übertaktet ist, aber seit Tagen ohne Probs läuft oder eben am AV^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

schau mal hier: Klick


----------



## minimitmit (27. Juni 2009)

Ihr sollt unbedingt Erengrad kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spendier euch auch eure Ausloescher Stiefel / Handschuhe wenn ihr im T4 seid.

Ordnung aber dann.
Ist relativ ausgeglichen.
Wobei Destro nen 20 % Bonus hat der irgendwie ungerechtfertigt ist.

Ihr koennt euch dann direkt bei der Fremdenlegion ( meine Gilde ) bewerben.
Bin ab Dienstag 2 Wochen im Urlaub dann habter Zeit zum leveln und  wenn ich wiederkomm seid ihr bestimmt schon im T4.
Schreibt mal InGame Brucepain an , wenn er on ist.
Der kann euch weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Ihr Destro spielen wollt, dann macht euch auf Hackfleisch von euch gefasst
Spiele naemlich immer inner organisierten Gruppe bzw Stammgrp mit austauschbaren Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Orderseite werden btw am meisten Tanks gesucht. Healer eig auch aber da gibts viele von.
Wenn einer das gerne spielt empfehle ich nen Sonnenritter, die haben nette Auren , die mich naemlich nebenbei buffen xD


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Wir bleiben Destro!!!111  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## minimitmit (27. Juni 2009)

Boah dann gibts auf die Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Macht euch auf Tote Painschkes und Asoriels gefasst, die in 3 Sekunden ab Mitte Juli mit dem Balancing Patch liegen *freu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Warum mit dem Patch? °_°_


----------



## minimitmit (27. Juni 2009)

Dann wird AE ein wenig abgeschwaecht und Single Target DMG ( recht stark ) angehoben.
Wenne im T4 bist weiße wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ich eh immer in ner Assist Grp spiele liegste dann praktisch Instant.
Dann siehste mich nur noch anspringen und 1,5-3 Sekunden Später liegste und kannst mich von unten angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mach dir bitte nen Stoffie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Fuer War habter ja nen ausreichend guten PC.
Mit meiner HD 4770 und dem PH 2 940 komm ich gut klar.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Okay , naja , ich bleib dabei :]_


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

argh - ich hab mit dem Q9550 und 4870x2 Ruckler...selbst auf low ruckelts wie verrückt...muss am alten Rechner liegen!



minimitmit na klar reichen unsere Kisten aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey, mach du dich auf Hackfleisch gefasst! Ich hab nochmal überlegt und mach lieber nen Spalta!! Ich mag Orks einfach Und zu zweit machen wir auch euren mit Puppen spielenden KT allein platt!! Whaaagh!!

painschkes, bei uns gibts noch Abendessen, ich denk mal gegen 19:00 kannst mit mir im ICQ rechnen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Oki super , wenn häut alles glatt läuft schläft mein kleiner Bruder bei Großeltern , dann hab ich ein wenig Ruhe und muss nich dauernd Afk..  

Also Zelot&Spalta.. was gibts besseres?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




/Edit : Aber Server sind ja immernoch off.. -_-_


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Warum wird Windows 7 eig. billiger als Vista?


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_Ist nur so´n Einführungpreis , wird sicherlich noch teurer.. :]_


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Also das kommt am 15.07.09? Weil im anderem Thread meinte Asoriel was mit Oktober... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Achso am 15. Juli Startet nur der Vorverkauf


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Richtig. Am 15. Juli startet der Vorverkauf mit beschränkter Stückzahl. Wie hoch das Kontingent ist, ist glaube ich nicht bekannt. Geliefert bekommen es aber auch die Vorbesteller erst am 22. Oktober. Nach diesem Vorverkauf kostet es aber 120&#8364;.


edit: painschkes, schläfst du schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Richtig. Am 15. Juli startet der Vorverkauf mit beschränkter Stückzahl. Wie hoch das Kontingent ist, ist glaube ich nicht bekannt. Geliefert bekommen es aber auch die Vorbesteller erst am 22. Oktober. Nach diesem Vorverkauf kostet es aber 120€.
> 
> 
> edit: painschkes, schläfst du schon?
> ...



ne andre frage wo kann man es denn vorkaufen ? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht, die Newsmeldung gabs bei ComputerBase und wurde hier auch schon einige Male gepostet. Im Zweifelsfall einfach danach suchen, aber wohl bei einigen Onlineshops.


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, die Newsmeldung gabs bei ComputerBase und wurde hier auch schon einige Male gepostet. Im Zweifelsfall einfach danach suchen, aber wohl bei einigen Onlineshops.



Ich hab es auch gesehen ab die News So gar in meinen Favoriten ^^ 


da stand leider nichts ^^ wo man es bestellen kann ^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm...komisch, dann wird die Newsmeldung wohl für mich umgeschrieben



> Am 15. Juli startet ein Vorverkaufsangebot für das Software-Paket von „Windows 7 Home Premium E“ zu einer unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung von 49,99 Euro. Vom 15. Juli bis Mitte August 2009 oder solange der Vorrat reicht können Kunden die Windows 7 Home Premium E für 49,99 Euro im Fachhandel und bei E-Tailern vorbestellen. Wie hoch das Kontingent für diese Aktion sein wird, nannte Microsoft bislang jedoch nicht.




Quelle


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Ne frage die Bilder die sie Zeigen ist das die Home Version O.o? keine Durchsichtig leiste ^^

Sonst kauf ich mir die version nicht! ^^ O.o


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

genau wie bei Vista. Home Basic hat KEIN Aero, Home Premium hat es. Die Version, die es bald für 50€ gibt ist die HP, HAT also Aero.


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Bin ich ja Beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hast du vielleicht link wo man die Unterschiede Zwischen den Version sieht jeden hörer Version hat ja meistens Bestimmte Extras


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Ich Patche mir grad WAR will da mal reinschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Elda painschkes und ich fangen in den nächsten Minuten auf Erengrad auf der Seite der Zerstörung an.


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Merk ich mir, muss nur noch die restlichen 6000Mb Patch laden. :'(


----------



## Ceek (27. Juni 2009)

Würdet ihr mir den EKL Brocken empfehlen (bei zack-zack grad für 30€ plus versand)?

Achso und WAR würde ich auch gern mal antesten, WoW macht irgendwie kein Spaß mehr^^


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

guter Kühler. Wenn du einen brauchst, den Platz hast und Kühlbedarf brauchst schlag zu.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2009)

_100%ig zu Empfehlen , Top Firma! :-)


Dann lad dir dochmal die 10Tage Testversion.. :]_


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Achso ja wenn ich mir den Pc hole brauch ich erstmal ein Windows das ich bis zum Oktober benutzen kann.Leider hab ich keins weil ich nen alten Aldi Pc hab, da hab ich nur eine Recovery CD die kann ich ja nicht benutzen glaube ich ^^.
Naja sonst frag ich mal nen Kumpel oder so.


----------



## Ceek (27. Juni 2009)

Hab hier noch ne Box mit den Installations CDs von nem Kumpel rumfliegen, mal schaun, wie viel man da patchen muss mit DSL 384 wird das sonst ein "Spaß" -.-


Ich glaub ich bleib erst mal bei meinem AC Freezer 7 pro, der Brocken ist wo anders ja auch net viel teurer und meinen E8500 kühlt der freezer auch noch locker (vor allem untervoltet)...


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich in letzter Zeit nicht soviel Geld ausgegeben hätte würde ich meinen Zwergen wieder auspacken und euch eins auf die Rübe geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch noch ein Chasobarbar auf Level 17 glaub ich und ziemlich viel Gold, leider ist der Account eingefroren.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

Ceek der Freezer7Pro mag den E8500 vielleicht kühlen, aber beim OC hört der Spaß auf. Der Brocken ist schon nochmal ne ganz andere Liga.


Elda verwende doch einfach den Win7 Release Candidate, gib am 22. Oktober deinen Key ein und fertig.


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee, danke! =)

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist 64bit oder?

Nochmal Danke an Painschkes


----------



## Ceek (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den E8500 bis jetzt erst auf 4 GHz bei 1,2V getaktet (12h primestable) das ging noch mit dem Freezer. Weiß leider nicht mehr auswendig, wie die temps waren, müssten aber so im 50° Bereich gewesen sein. Bei mehr OC wird der Brocken dann wohl schon empfehlenswert, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, ist immerhin ein Highend- und kein P/L-Kühler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ Elda: wenn du bei HWV was kaufst, würde ich über einen Link von nem Preisvergleich einsteigen (z.b. geizhals.de), da werden die Artikel jeweils ein paar &#8364; billiger - das rechnet sich über 9 Sachen mit ca 20 &#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Mhh..kA Painschkes hat mir die Liste gemacht ^^.
Kannst du mir den Link davon schicken oder so hab eigentlich noch nie was übers Internet gekauft :O


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2009)

Hm, mir fällt gerade auf dass ich auf einer meiner Festplatten (keine Partition, eine ganze Festplatte) keine Datein mehr löschen oder umbenennen kann... 
Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Ceek (27. Juni 2009)

Einfach von dem Link aus auf HWV gehen (bisschen runterscrollen bis das Angebot von HWV kommt, da draufklicken und dann ein Teil nach dem Anderen in den Warenkorb stecken)


----------



## Elda (27. Juni 2009)

Hui danke für den Tipp Kostet jetzt 888,03€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (27. Juni 2009)

Kein Problem, wenn HWV schon in Preisvergleichen "schummelt", kann man sich das ja auch zu Nutzen machen, ist halt ein bisschen aufwendig und du musst nach jedem mal Browser schließen wieder den Umweg über geizhals zu HWV nehmen, aber es lohnt sich^^

Edit sagt: wird heute nix mehr mit WAR, 2811 MB patch laden... mit Dorf-DSL schon fast ne Lebensaufgabe


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2009)

> Edit sagt: wird heute nix mehr mit WAR, 2811 MB patch laden... mit Dorf-DSL schon fast ne Lebensaufgabe


Japp... ich weiss zwar nicht wie schnell dein DorfDSL ist, aber bei mir wären das ca. 48 Stunden : / Die sollen sich mal beeilen mit dem Kabel verlegen...

Edit: Zu meinem Problem mit den unlöschbaren Dateien, Kaspersky hat schonmal nichts gefunden... Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2009)

DorfDSL ftw!


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schau mal hier: Klick



Ich schiebs jetzt einfach auf die F-Secure Beta und hoffe das ich nie wieder den BS sehn werd^^


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Möchtet gerne BF Heros Spielen O.o aber es bekomme immer die Meldung WTF ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juni 2009)

EspCap ich weiß nix dazu.

Stress mach doch mal nen neuen Helden.


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Stress mach doch mal nen neuen Helden.



Hab ich schon gemacht O.o bring auch nichts kommt auch immer die Meldung


----------



## Elda (28. Juni 2009)

Hab  jetzt 50% vom Patch nur noch 3200mb >_<.
Aber dann geht los hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

dann wünsch ich dir nen schnellen Download


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

so es geht nun ich hab einfach neuen Accout gemacht und seit dem geht es! ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juni 2009)

ne frage 
wieviel is mein laptop noch wert 
is nen msi L735 mit 1,7 GHz x2
2 GB ram nvidia 7600 Go 256-512 mb grafikspeicher 
160 GB festplatte 
is im august 2 jahre alt hab für ihn 888 € bezahlt is momentan noch in reperatur 
aber in parr tagen hab ich inh wieder darum frage ich wieviel der noch min wert is 
weil ich mir nen neuen ASUS holle mit 
Intel 2x 2,5 GHz 3GB ram 320GB festplatte und ne Nvidia 9600 ubgefär was momentan drin is gibtgs ja unterschiedliche mit grafikkarten 
wer net wen es mir einer schreibt


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

je nach Gebrauchsspuren würde ich sagen ca. 150€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juni 2009)

dachte weniger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is dan ja doch noch was wert ^^
thx für antwort


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juni 2009)

aja sry  das ich das hier schreibe 
aber der laptop den ich oben beschrieben habe steht zum verkauf 
wer ihn will pn an mich wen nicht last es bleiben also wow lief bei mir immer gut unter mittlerer einstellung ganz gut 
also wer will mich anschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich kauf in für 2 Euro ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juni 2009)

nix da kumpel erst so ab 150 € max 180€ 
das is der preis vb max 150€ sons nix drunter ^^


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

^^ war auch spass ich brauch kein laptop und wenn ich neuen Will kauf ich mir lieber neuen anstatt gebrauchten


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Juni 2009)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte eine kleine Frage . In Google hatte ich bei einigen Stichwörtern in den ersten 10 Seiten nichts gefunden ( Wohl die falschen Genommen.).


Ich wollte Tasten für für einen anderen Task übernehmen.

Also zum Beispiel würde ich 3 drücken,während ich ein Spiel spiele (oder im Internet surfe),dass ich mich dann in einem anderen Spiel ein Makro aktiviere, mich hinsetzte oder sowas in der Art .
Das derzeit benutzte Programm soll aber weiterhin im Vordergrund bleiben.

Wäre dieses Möglich?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Vorraus.

Mikro.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir ne G11/G13/G15/G19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das geht bezweifel ich, da das Fenster in dem du das haben willst doch aktiv sein muss, oder?


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Juni 2009)

Jup. glaub schon.

Mit meinen Lappy habe ich aber eigendlich auch 9 Makrotasten , und darum will ich nicht extra ne Tastatur kaufen, selbst wenn es mit diesen gingen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

Kannst du darauf richtige Makros anlegen oder nur Schnellzugriffstasten für Browser o.Ä.?


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Juni 2009)

Richtige Makros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2009)

_Wie der Sebi nich on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Elda (28. Juni 2009)

Toll WAR gepatch und es kommt ein fehler ~.~


```
Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil d3dx9.dll nicht gefunden wurde.Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.
```


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab wenigstens noch ein Leben außerhalb der virtuellen Welt!!








öhm...achso...zusammen spielen und so. Bin gleich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Elda google das mal. Den Fehler gibts oft bei WAR.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2009)

_Installier mal DirectX neu , und probier dann nochmal ;-)_


----------



## Elda (28. Juni 2009)

Jo dann versuch ich erstmal Direct X neu zu installieren.


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Hat noch jemand Lust auf ne PC-Technik Gilde im S&F game? hatte grad 30 Gold und hab 20 davon für Skillpunkte ausgegeben. Wenn noch ein paar wollen, dann mach ich eine auf.

PS: Ich poste das mit Absicht nicht ins S&F Forum, da es hier nur die Leute lesen, die oft im PC-Technik Forum sind.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Wie hast du so viel Gold, ich bin immer noch Level 1. Ich glaub ich hätte mein Level 3 Magier nicht löschen dürfen ;/ Kundschafter ist so schlecht.


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mit Absicht immer die Quests gemacht, die am meisten Gold bringen.
Und ich hab auch nen Kundschafter. Gegen nen Magier hat man da keine Chance, aber ein Krieger mit vergleichbarer Ausrüstung ist kein so großes Problem.
Also soll ich eine Gilde aufmachen?


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Ich bin zwar gerade erst einer beigetreten, aber ich hätte nichts gegen einen für uns speziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich wär dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Edit: Kunschafter geht doch ab Sora :>


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann erstell ich jetzt eine. Schreibt mich dann im Spiel an, dann müssen wir in diesem Thread nichtmehr rumspammen.


----------



## Elda (28. Juni 2009)

Warhammer ist schon geil nur leider kann ich nicht auf Erengard kommen weil es irgendwie mit nem testaccount nicht geht : /.
Mal sehen ich überlege schon es mir anzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (28. Juni 2009)

Bin grad mitm patchen fertig geworden...

Was könntet ihr mir denn für eine Karriere empfehlen, ich würde gerne nen Nahkämpfer spielen, was ähnliches wie Krieger/Pala in WoW.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

Destro:

Chaosbarbar: Melee, kann die Arme verwandeln, recht coole Optik
Auserkorener: Tank, aber auch mit 2hd-Prügel stark, recht coole Optik
Schwarzork: Klassischer Tank, mit Schild unterwegs, weniger Schaden als die anderen, recht coole Optik
Spalta: Off-Melee, macht wohl am meisten dmg von den Klassen hier, viel AE-Schaden, recht coole Optik
Jünger des Kain: Nahkampfheiler, mäßiger Schaden aber ausgeprägte Heilfähigkeit, recht coole Optik


ach, irgendwie sehen alle super aus


----------



## Ceek (28. Juni 2009)

Ich teste einfach mal. Den Anfang macht ein Chaosbarbar.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2009)

_Sry Sebi , hab doch ein wenig mit der Zelotin gespielt  

Hab jetzt einige Sachen dazu gekriegt & bin auch 7 _


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juni 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Bin grad mitm patchen fertig geworden...
> 
> Was könntet ihr mir denn für eine Karriere empfehlen, ich würde gerne nen Nahkämpfer spielen, was ähnliches wie Krieger/Pala in WoW.



Mach dir einen Eisenbrecher, der hat Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

painschkes ist eigentlich egal. Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich eh, dass das was wird, da ich relativ selten Zeit hab. Spiel lieber allein, da kommst weit schneller vorran. Mein Spalta ist eh schon 18 (auf Carroburg).


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2009)

_Oh menno , genau das wollt ich doch nich :X

Sonst noch wer auf Erengard / Destro / Um Level 7... ? _


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juni 2009)

ich eigentlich auch nicht. Nur bin ich kaum mal 10 Minuten am Stück am PC. Der läuft nur und ich schau ab und an vorbei, daher auch die scheinbare Daueraktivität bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur fürs Spielen reicht das leider nicht.


----------



## Elda (28. Juni 2009)

Auf Carroburg haben die mich geschickt mit dem Testacc hab da jetzt nen Chaosbarbar ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Falls sich jemand mit Physik auskennt, mir bitte helfen. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110134


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habs mal versucht, aber viel wusste ich auch nicht : /


----------



## minimitmit (28. Juni 2009)

Painschkes :
Dann mach dir doch nen haesslichen Runenpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @ Elda:
Wenn du dir das Game kaufst kannste ja Ordnung auf Erengrad anfangen


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juni 2009)

Vor gut 2 Jahren hätte ich dir da noch helfen können, aber jetzt weiss ich nix mehr.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juni 2009)

Tja, von Physik hab ich keinen Plan. In der Wirtschaftsschule machten wir das nicht und in der Lehre zum Fachinformatiker ist da auch nicht so viel mit Physik los. Aber in meiner Arbeit hat jemand einen Dr. in Physik. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich den überreden kann, hier mal kurz reinzuschauen. :=)


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

So schnell für heute noch, denk ich , ist das unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht für die nächsten Arbeiten.


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal versucht zu helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2009)

Danke dir auch, habe nun einfach vom allen das beste rausgeschrieben aufn Zettel und lern das so. Aber manche Aufgaben sind wirklich blöd gemacht.


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber manche Aufgaben sind wirklich blöd gemacht.


Das gehört zu Physik. Ich hatte einen netten und guten Lehrer, der auch gerne gute Noten verteilt, aber er hat in jeder Arbeit eine Frage gebracht, die ziemlich umständlich gestellt, aber, wenn man sie verstanden hat, einfach war.

edit: Soramac, ich hab dir schon heute Mittag eine Einladung in die PC-Technik Gilde beim S&F game geschickt.
Wenn noch jemand rein will, bitte Post (ingame) schicken.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juni 2009)

heee will auch in die pc technik gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie heißte ingame??


----------



## pampam (28. Juni 2009)

pampam
Also genau, wie hier im Forum. Wenn du Ingame auch so heißt, wie hier, dann such ich dich schnell und lade dich gleich ein. Wenn du in einer Minute keine Einladung hast, dann schreib mir Post^^

edit: Da keine Sonderzeichen gehen und ich mir (wegen dem ^ über deinem o) nicht sicher bin, ob du derjenige bist, den ich gefunden habe, wäre es mir lieber, wenn du schnell nen Brief schickst.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juni 2009)

jo bin einfach voldemord ohne ^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab dich gleich mal angegriffen und verlorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (29. Juni 2009)

Hm,sowenig los heute,ist heute ein Feiertag oder irgendwas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Hm,sowenig los heute,ist heute ein Feiertag oder irgendwas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das fällt mir jeden Montag auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Juni 2009)

noch 2tage bis ferien DD


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> noch 2tage bis ferien DD



^^ Du glücklicher


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

Meine nächsten Ferien kommen in gut 50 Jahren mit meiner Rente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hab schon seid Mittwoch Ferien 111!!!11!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Neue Seite xD


----------



## pampam (29. Juni 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Meine nächsten Ferien kommen in gut 50 Jahren mit meiner Rente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freust du dich schon drauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Freust du dich schon drauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar, hab da auch schon meinen Urlaub verplant XD


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon seid Mittwoch Ferien 111!!!11!1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin seit heute Arbeitslos :x


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


warum das? Fertig mit Studium oder Lehre und kein Beruf oder gekündigt?


Gomel ihr habt Sommerferien? In Baden-Würrtemberg gehen die erst in 5 Wochen los wenn ich mich nicht irre, gehen dafür aber auch bis Ende September.


----------



## pampam (29. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War nicht der 29. Juli der letzte Schultag? Das ist das erste Jahr, in dem ich es nicht 100%ig weiß. Allerdings nur, weil ich mit der Schule fertig bin und am 14 Juli meine Abschlussfeuer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur in Bayern fangen die Ferien später an, als in BW (glaub ich).


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juni 2009)

laut Kalender von 30.07 bis zum 12.09. In Bayern haben sie 2 Tage weniger als in BW


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2009)

Japp...trotzdem auch noch bei uns ne Ewigkeit : /


----------



## Nebola (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich habe mal ne Frage.

Mein Rechner ist ja in der Reperatur wie ich schonmal hier irgendwo erwähnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte fragen ob ich den Ram der da drin ist austauschen kann ? 

Weil der ist ja von ALDI und weiß nicht wie es damit aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil 2 Gb sind bisschen wenig und hätte gerne 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (29. Juni 2009)

Ihr glücklichen Schüler! Seid froh, dass ihr noch lernen dürft^^ Mir fällts jetzt immernoch schwer, zu arbeiten. Wäre gerne wieder in der 13 und nochma Abi machen... naja, eher so Party machen wie in der 13...^^ Nuja, in anderthalb Jahren dann Studieren, da hab ich wieder "Ferien" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Asoriel? Hast du dir den q9950 jetzt eigtl bestellt? Hoh verkauftn grad fürn Einkaufspreis, also auch für Endkunden  Marge = Null...^^

edit2: klick könnte bedeuten, dass ich mitte August nen Schnäppchen machen werde^^ (weiterer Preissturz vom q9550) Kann mir jemand ne 1TB HDD empfehlen? Meine 640er raucht glaub langsam ab. Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken, mir ne Barracuda oder ne Spinpoint (passend zur Systemplatte^^) zuzulegen


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juni 2009)

ich habe am Freitag das Abiturzeugnis bekommen. Damit bin ich fertig mit der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ab Mittwoch bin ich dann auch wieder in Lohn und Arbeit in Form des Zivildienstes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich habe am Freitag das Abiturzeugnis bekommen. Damit bin ich fertig mit der Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du arme Sau darfst wie ich auch schon am 1.7. beim Zivi antreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein halber Freundeskreis ist erst ab 1.8. beim Zivi oder Bund...


----------



## Gomel (29. Juni 2009)

Wieso antwortet eigentlich niemand auf meine Gehäusefrage im Sticky? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2009)

> Ihr glücklichen Schüler! Seid froh, dass ihr noch lernen dürft^^ Mir fällts jetzt immernoch schwer, zu arbeiten.


Dafür kriegt man wenigstens Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dafür kriegt man wenigstens Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer arbeit denn schon für geld, ich am gester im lotto Gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juni 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Wieso antwortet eigentlich niemand auf meine Gehäusefrage im Sticky?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf meine Ram Frage hier im Thread antwortet auch keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2009)

> Wer arbeit denn schon für geld, ich am gester im lotto Gewonnen wink.gif


Lass mich raten, eine richtige -> 5 Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wer arbeit denn schon für geld, ich am gester im lotto Gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann kannst du ja einen deutsch-nachhilfelehrer engagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juni 2009)

für windows 7 bekommt man  doch einen dl link wenn man es zwischem dem 15.7 und mitte august kauft, oder? habe ich dann eine windows exe oder was habe ich dann? und wie installiere ich das windows auf einen neuen rechner der noch kein betriebssystem oder irgetnwas anderes drauf hat?


----------



## Nebola (29. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal es wird einem ne Cd zugeschickt oder so.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. Juni 2009)

So auch ne Frage: KAnn ich, wenn ich ein MB hab das nur 1 GB Ram verträgt, einen 2Gb Riegel einbauen? Also wird dann der einen Gb angesprochen oder nicht?


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2009)

_Boah bin ich wieder ein toller Heiler.. wurde sogar 2x mit nem Lob angewhispert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> für windows 7 bekommt man  doch einen dl link wenn man es zwischem dem 15.7 und mitte august kauft, oder? habe ich dann eine windows exe oder was habe ich dann? und wie installiere ich das windows auf einen neuen rechner der noch kein betriebssystem oder irgetnwas anderes drauf hat?



Wenn du es dann kaufst nehme ich an wirt windows 7 am 22 Oktober in deinem Brief kasten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Boah bin ich wieder ein toller Heiler.. wurde sogar 2x mit nem Lob angewhispert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du heißt also Heilemacht? ;p


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2009)

_Fu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne , Shivaria..so hießen bis jetzt alle meine weiblichen Char´s , wie auch immer ich auf den Namen gekommen bin _


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juni 2009)

Sora du sollst bei der Heilung schaunen, nicht beim Dmg-Schamanen (und der nennt sich Heiler...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Win7-Thema: So weit ich weiß, hat man mit dem Kauf nur vorbestellt, man bekommt also ganz normal zum 22. Oktober die Packung mit CD nach Hause geliefert.

Hans Würstchen das weiß ich nicht, aber ich vermute, dass es nicht laufen wird. Aber mach doch einfach aus DDR SD-Ram und reiß die Hälfte der Speicherchips ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2009)

Hehe weiß schon, wollt nur mal lustig sein ;p


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> wollt



_Tja , wollt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2009)

War! so


----------



## DanB (29. Juni 2009)

So, ich hoffe man darf mal kurz ins Gespräch reinplatzen und ne Frage stellen.

Kann mit wer mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen den Pixlanzahlen erklären, heißt, sind bei einem 16"NB 1366 x 768 gut/mittel/schlecht oder ist das einfach Standart und die Zahl(en) verändern sich nur dann, wenn auch der Bildschirm größer wird.
Und wenn es sich auch so ändert, was ist denn so die Ideale Pixelanzahl für ein 16"/16,4" NB?


----------



## minimitmit (29. Juni 2009)

Painschkes du bist ne Wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab den Healer mal nur so aus Spass gespielt.
Heißt übrigens Aethoam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is so eins was ich mal rausgekramt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


17 Killing Blows is schon recht ordentlich.
Aber ich mach eh kaum Screens und hatte uahc mal so um die 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juni 2009)

dein Match ging auch beinahe 11 Minuten, du weißt nicht, wie lange das von painschkes ging


DanB um so größer die Auflösung, um so besser das Bild. Die Auflösung, die du gepostet hast, ist die kleinste erträgliche für die Größe. Ist okay, aber nix berauschendes.


----------



## minimitmit (29. Juni 2009)

Painschkes ging dafuer bestimmt 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2009)

_Nö , meins ging 7min  _


----------



## minimitmit (29. Juni 2009)

Also meine Healleistung pro Minute is trotzdem hoeher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber kommt ja immer auf die Gegner an , ob die Assisten oder nur doof rumbatzen.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mal ne Frage.
> 
> Mein Rechner ist ja in der Reperatur wie ich schonmal hier irgendwo erwähnte
> 
> ...


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Juni 2009)

wenn es ein ganz normaler PC ist, dann sollte das ohne Probleme möglich sein.


----------



## pampam (30. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe man darf mal kurz ins Gespräch reinplatzen und ne Frage stellen.
> 
> Kann mit wer mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen den Pixlanzahlen erklären, heißt, sind bei einem 16"NB 1366 x 768 gut/mittel/schlecht oder ist das einfach Standart und die Zahl(en) verändern sich nur dann, wenn auch der Bildschirm größer wird.
> Und wenn es sich auch so ändert, was ist denn so die Ideale Pixelanzahl für ein 16"/16,4" NB?



Ich glaube, 1366x768 sind bei einem 16" Bildschirm garnicht so schlecht. Bei der Auflösung hast du >1,4 Millionen Pixel. Bei der Standard auflögung für 19" (1280x1024) hat man etwas über1,3 Millionen. 
Und wie du dir sicher denken kannst: Mehr Pixel+kleinerer Bildschirm=schärferes Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Schau sich DAS mal bitte jemand an!!


----------



## pampam (30. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Schau sich DAS mal bitte jemand an!!



Also sowas nenn ich mal nen guten Preis. Wie können die den Prozessor so günstig machen?


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

günstig einkaufen...keine Ahnung. Im Preisvergleich taucht er ab 173&#8364; auf.

edit: Neuer Zusammenstellungs-Thread...coole Sache!


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Jo habe ich auch gerade gesehen, gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Wollte mir bei Hardwareversand gerade mal den 700&#8364; Pc zusammenstellen, aber es gibt keine HD4890 !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

_Doch gibbet :]

Geh einfach auf Grafikkarten und dann oben bei der Suche einfach 4890 reinschreiben.. :-)






Joa , is in Ordnung oder Sebi? :X

Beim 350&#8364; PC ist natürlich überall gespart , aber für WoW sollte es reichen :]_


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

An alle die den Fuchs lieben Hier den neusten Holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://www.chip.de/artikel/Firefox-3.5-Zeh...r_37093160.html


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Doch gibbet :]
> 
> Geh einfach auf Grafikkarten und dann oben bei der Suche einfach 4890 reinschreiben.. :-)_


_

Also ich bin auf Pc konfiguration gegangen habe die Sachen aus dem Sticky ausgewählt und bei der Grafikkarte HD4890 gab es keinen Treffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber woran erkenne ich generell ob eine Grafikkarte gut oder schlecht ist ? 

z.B. zum spielen, weil es wurde ja oft gesagt das die GeForce 9200 oder so nicht zum spielen taugt.

Ich der mich damit nicht auskennt und sieht das es eine 9200er ist denkt sich die ist bestimmt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

_Die preiswerte 4890 :  Klick mich! 

Die normalteure 4890 :  Klick mich! 

Die "teure" 4890 :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

was an der C3D so toll sein soll muss mir bitte jemand erklären.


Ja painschkes, ist toll geworden


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

und die Unterschiede liegen jetzt worin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und die Unterschiede liegen jetzt worin ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An dem Grafik Chip der In der Grafik karte ^^ Du brauchst Z.b für ein office Grafik karte keine Gamer grafik Chip Drin Und halt andres rum ^^


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist klar ich meinte ehr die 3 Karten die Painschkes gepostet hat, woda der unterschied zu einanderliegt.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

Naja, die HD4890 ist so oder so keine Officekarte...
Zumindest die teuerste hat n höheren GPU-Takt, was der Unterschied bei den beiden ersten ist weiss ich so spontan auch nicht.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

_In den Tackraten , einige Hersteller übertakten die Karten schon von Hause aus.. der Kühler ist (nicht immer , aber ziemlich oft) unterschiedlich und sie haben natürlich ein anderes Design :-)_


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, die HD4890 ist so oder so keine Officekarte...



Ja weiss ich auch aber ich dachte er wollte Wissen was die Underschiede Zwischen Grafik Version wie Z.b eine Geforce 8800 GTS und einer 8500 GT ist  ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. Juni 2009)

Kann es sein, dass du dir den PC mit dem Konfigurator zusammen stellst und bereits ein Netzteil gewählt hast!? HDV ist nämlich der Meinung, dass man eine 4890 mind. mit einem 650W Netzteil betreiben muss. Deshalb taucht die Grafikkarte nicht auf! Anders herum wäre es, wenn du z.B. die 4890 auswählst und dann ein Netzteil aussuchen willst, dann gibt er dir erst NT ab 650W an...


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2009)

Ui en neue pc zusammenstellungsthread ^^ diesma wird net gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wer beim s&f spiel nochnet bei uns in der technik forum gilde is pampam im spiel ne nachricht schreibeN =D


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du dir den PC mit dem Konfigurator zusammen stellst und bereits ein Netzteil gewählt hast!? HDV ist nämlich der Meinung, dass man eine 4890 mind. mit einem 650W Netzteil betreiben muss. Deshalb taucht die Grafikkarte nicht auf! Anders herum wäre es, wenn du z.B. die 4890 auswählst und dann ein Netzteil aussuchen willst, dann gibt er dir erst NT ab 650W an...



Jo daran wird es wohl gelegenhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das echt scheiße, ich warte jetzt seid 2 Wochen auf meinen Pc, aber scheinbar arbeiten bei Medion nur 3 Leute oder wie !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juni 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Monitor hier?
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...242S-SF/342352/

Hab den grad wo günstig entdeckt und frage mich ob der gut zum Spielen geeignet ist.


BTW hätte ich einen Vorschlag für die PC-Zusammenstellung, entweder beim 350 oder beim 450€ PC den Athlon durch einen AMD PhenomII X2 550 ersetzen, der bringt erheblich mehr Leistung als der Athlon und kostet auch nur 40€ mehr.
Und bei den aktuellen Preisen vom X4 955 könnte man schon eher auf diesen umsteigen, bzw. DDR3+AM3 wählen.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

auf prad.de schauen.


An Euch: Der PC-Konfigurator von HWV will einem eh immer ein überdimensioniertes NT andrehen, also einfach so in den Warenkorb packen und Zusammenbau dazufügen.

Ansonsten der Unterschied bei den Karten: Es ist oft so, dass verschiedene Hersteller auch verschiedene Bauteile wie Transistoren verbauen. Da kanns durchaus Qualitätsunterschiede geben, aber bei nem Hersteller wie XFX kann man trotz des günstigen Preises ohne Bedenken zuschlagen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2009)

war aber nach 2 stunden ausverkauft der 955er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Ist jetzt vll eine dummer Frage (Obwohl es die ja angeblich nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Wenn ich über "Druck" einen Screenshot mache, wo finde ich diesen dann ? 

Weil bei z.B. WoW gibt es ja einen Screenshot Ordner aber wo ist der Ordner Bzw die Screenshots wenn ich den nur so vom Desktop mache ?


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

_Dann öffnest du Paint und gehst auf Bearbeiten und dann auf Einfügen :]_


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Wisst ihr eigentlich schon, das mir warm ist? ^^


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann öffnest du Paint und gehst auf Bearbeiten und dann auf Einfügen :]_



Hö ? ich finde den Ordner doch noch nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> war aber nach 2 stunden ausverkauft der 955er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ändlich wirt es am 15 juli sein mit Windows 7 ^^


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hö ? ich finde den Ordner doch noch nicht mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die werden auch in keinem Ordner gespeichert.


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juni 2009)

Mir is warm, und bei uns gewitterts, und dadurch kackt mein Inet rum... ich hasse es -.-

Paint is nen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. IN Paint einfach "Strg + V" drücken, speichern und fertig.

Edit: Heut gabs ma wieder ne externe Festplatte bei "Ebay wow" mit 1TB für 59GB... ich finds nice, gleich ma bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kommt dann aber IN meinen Rechner, und net neben dran^^ Evl verkauf ich des Case dann wieder bei ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Ah danke jetzt hab ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist 28.1° im Zimmer und trozdem ist es relativ Kühl.

Liegt das an dem Ventilator der 30 Zentimeter der neben mir steht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will endlich Rechner wieder :X WoW pause von 2 Wochen schön und gut, aber Medion kann doch garnet so lahm sein.
Rufe da morgen mal an wenn der morgen net kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Mein Zimmer hat 22°C (Klimaanlage sei dank) und die CPU hat mollige 31°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin also rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein guten Routenplaner Programm ?
> Mein Vater ist Lkw Fahrer und bearbeitet seine Touren mit einem Routenplaner, zurzeit noch mit Mappoint 2004.
> 
> Aber wie Ihr euch denken könnt stört dort das 2004. da einige Straßen nicht drauf/drin sind.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mein Zimmer hat 22°C (Klimaanlage sei dank) und die CPU hat mollige 31°C
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast dus gut, bei der hitze Mittags, kann man kaum zocken, jetzt ist es eigentlich ganz angenehm, aber Tagsüber... net mehr normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Zimmer ist nämlich direkt untern Dachboden.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hast dus gut, bei der hitze Mittags, kann man kaum zocken, jetzt ist es eigentlich ganz angenehm, aber Tagsüber... net mehr normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha Schade freude bei uns ist es in der Ganzen Wohnung Kühl ! da die Wohung Früher eine Käserei war und unser Wohung eben das Kühl abteil war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar im winter ist es auch bissche kälter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (30. Juni 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mal wieder 'n Problemchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Folgendes: Nach der Installation der Setpoint-sotware für meine "Mediaplay" maus funktionierten die zusätzlichen Tasten nicht (Vorher neue Festplatte gekauft -> alles neu installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, Setpoint deinstallieren, aber nein- beim klicken auf deinstalliern (bei Programme und funktionen) kommt die Fehlermeldung: Beim Setup ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Dann noch ein paar Lösungsvorschläge, wie alle programme schliessen, und am Ende Fehlercode -6003. Weiss einer was ich ausprobieren könnte?
"


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> so ändlich wirt es am 15 juli sein mit Windows 7 ^^


Win7 am 15. Juli? Hab ich was verpasst? o.0




RaDon27 schrieb:


> Edit: Heut gabs ma wieder ne externe Festplatte bei "Ebay wow" mit 1TB für 59GB


Für 59 GB? Interessant. Aber kein guter Deal, ne 1TB-FP gegen ne 59GB-FP zu tauschen ;D



Soramac schrieb:


> Hast dus gut, bei der hitze Mittags, kann man kaum zocken, jetzt ist es eigentlich ganz angenehm, aber Tagsüber... net mehr normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso zockst du mittags mitten im Sommer auch? o.0
Müsst ich nicht auf meine frisch "operierte" Sis aufpassen, würd ich nen Teufel tun in soner Hölle dahinzuvegetieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Win7 am 15. Juli? Hab ich was verpasst? o.0



da kam man es Schon Vorbestellen für 50 euro  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,688329/W...o/Windows/News/


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2009)

Bekommst es trotzdem erst 3-4 Monate später.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Bekommst es trotzdem erst 3-4 Monate später.



ja aber da für Biliger


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2009)

joa 70&#8364; billiger ^^ ich hoffe es ist nicht direkt ausverkauft >_<


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein Mousepad empfehlen? Muss kein highend Teil sein, eher ne P/L-Bombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Roccat Taito.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> joa 70€ billiger ^^ ich hoffe es ist nicht direkt ausverkauft >_<


Ich hab andre Sorgen Ich hoffe es das ich es bei einem meiner liebings Shops es dann gibt nicht das ich es dann von Deutschland Bestellen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2009)

Nochmal in Deutsch bitte >_<
btw wo willst du bestellen?


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nochmal in Deutsch bitte >_<
> btw wo willst du bestellen?



Ja Sry es ist halt schon warm ^^ 

Also ich mache mir mehr sorgen das ich es nicht in einer meiner Lieblings online Shops Bestellen kann, nicht das ich  es dann nofalls aus deutschland bestellen muss!


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juni 2009)

Ahh.. ich meinte natürlich 59€! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

Danke Asoriel, aber muss nochmal was fragen^^ kennt sich jemand mit TV-Karten aus, wollte mir da auch noch eine zulegen. Wir haben Satellitenfernsehen zuhause müsste also DVB-S sein, oder?


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> joa 70€ billiger ^^ ich hoffe es ist nicht direkt ausverkauft >_<



Noch vorhandene Exemplare 5/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber Abends ist es eig schön Kühl, und Nachts kann ich wieder nicht schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt mir einer das Geld für den 700€ Pc ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich hab andre Sorgen Ich hoffe es das ich es bei einem meiner liebings Shops es dann gibt nicht das ich es dann von Deutschland Bestellen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genial, kein Wort verstanden aber ich weiß worum es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie wichtig ist eigentlich ein Mousepad(t) ka ob mit d oder t mir jetzt egal.

Ich habe ne G5 von Logitech uns benutze im Moment kein Pad(t) Platz und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

700€... wer würde die denn nicht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir wär es zwar kein neuer PC aber mit 700 geschenkten Euronen... vllt ne WaKü und ein neues case 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

700€ für WaKü und Gehäuse? Da gibts was nettes...TJ07, CPU+MB+GPU unter Wasser, MoRa2Pro mit Vollausstattung etc.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Naja neuer Rechner, 2x Win7, Führerschein, nen neues Handy und noch die Weihnachts Geschenke, also wird noch ein teure Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 700€ für WaKü und Gehäuse? Da gibts was nettes...TJ07, CPU+MB+GPU unter Wasser, MoRa2Pro mit Vollausstattung etc.




*haben will*


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Genial, kein Wort verstanden aber ich weiß worum es geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommt drauf an andre Spiele Lieber mit andre Ohne Mousepad


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

Führerschein... ich will noch gar net dran denken, was der Spaß noch kostet, vor allem weil mir meine Eltern fast nix davon bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Geh nach Amerika, da kostest 20 Euro ;p


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

jopp. Hockste in die Karre, fährst ne halbe Stunde und gut ist.


Irgendwie lustig...es sind eigentlich immer die selben Leute hier im Thread, aber seit ner Weile 3 neue (Nebola, Stress und Ceek).


Bei mir stehen auch Investitionen an...Q9550 und Lüftersteuerung sind bestellt (an dieser Stelle: Wer was das noch gleich mit dem Stealthmod-Rebel9? Bilder/genaue Beschreibung wäre super!), ansonsten muss ich einiges in meine Karre investieren. Komplett neues Getriebe inkl. Bremsen und ein neuer Motor kommen rein, dann geht die Kiste los wie Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (30. Juni 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Irgendwie lustig...es sind eigentlich immer die selben Leute hier im Thread, aber seit ner Weile 3 neue (Nebola, Stress und Ceek).


Naja, Stress war doch schon mit einigen anderen Accounts aktiv hier, immer bis zum Bann ;D


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, ich lese schon seit längerer Zeit mit und habe mich auch beim Rechnerkauf im Februar von euch beraten lassen (danke nochmal, war echt top!). Vorher hatte ich relativ wenig Ahnung von Computer, naja seit nem knappen 3/4 Jahr interessieren sie mich halt mehr und ich muss sagen, ich hab echt viel gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Technik-Forum und Seiten wie ComputerBase/Heise etc. gehören seitdem zu den Bookmarks, net mehr WoW Mistzeug (huch mein acc ist ja noch aktiv^^)


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

wer wars denn davor und warum der Bann? Habs verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: Ihr dürft mich Genie nennen! Q9550 für 186€ bestellt, jetzt ist er bei 198€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, Stress war doch schon mit einigen anderen Accounts aktiv hier, immer bis zum Bann ;D


da zu sag ich *hust* *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ja ne frage kann mir einer genau sagen was Screen-Sharing ist ich weiss das ich da durch den desk von freund sehen kann kann ich auch da durch auf sein pc zu greifen?


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

Das geht über VNC, du brauchst einen VNC Client und der den du kontrollieren willst einen VNC Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich empfehle TightVNC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (30. Juni 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Führerschein... ich will noch gar net dran denken, was der Spaß noch kostet, vor allem weil mir meine Eltern fast nix davon bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe letzte Woche damit angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibts aber auch seltsame Fragen (damit meine ich Lächterliche Frage)
z.B. sieht man auf einem bild ein kleinkind auf der Straße. Wie muss ich mich verhalten?
[] Abbremsen und notfalls anhalten
[] Links weiterfahren
[] Nur Warnzeichen geben und weiterfahren
Und wenn man die falsch macht gibts ganze 5 Fehlerpunkte.
Dafür gibts aber auch genug schwere Fragen. Aber man kann alles lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

Ich frag einfach nochmal, ist vorher glaub ich ein bisschen unter gegangen:

Kann mir jemand eine TV-Karte für DVB-S empfehlen, bei den Alternate Bewertungen liest man doch immer wieder von mangelhaften Treiber/Programmen oder fehlender Vista/64bit Unterstützung.

Edit: Ja, man kann für die Theorie alles lernen... Praxis kann zwar net so leicht zu lernen, macht aber richtig Spaß so lange der Fahrlehrer net rumnörgelt...äh verbessert (langsamer, beide Hände ans Lenkrad etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Jopp, habs auch bei meinem Sohn gesehen. Er hat den Führerschein seit November. Ich hab auch n paar Bögen gemacht und bin beinahe jedes Mal durchgefallen. Manche Fragen sind sehr offensichtlich, andere überhaut nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wer wars denn davor und warum der Bann? Habs verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ob ich mich an jeden Account erinnern würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ach ja: Ihr dürft mich Genie nennen! Q9550 für 186€ bestellt, jetzt ist er bei 198€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genie.



Stress05 schrieb:


> da zu sag ich *hust* *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*rehust* Kannst deine Keime behalten! xD




> ja ne frage kann mir einer genau sagen was Screen-Sharing ist ich weiss das ich da durch den desk von freund sehen kann kann ich auch da durch auf sein pc zu greifen?


Also ich kenn nur Team Viewer und ja, soweit ich weiß kann man damit auf den gesamten Rechner zugreifen. Quasi kontrolliertes Hijacking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche damit angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich Würde nummer 4 wählen "voll gas und das kind Überfahren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also ich kenn nur Team Viewer und ja, soweit ich weiß kann man damit auf den gesamten Rechner zugreifen. Quasi kontrolliertes Hijacking
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut weil das hat es in der neue Skype version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich benutz Normaler weiss sonst auch Team Viewer wenn freund mal Problem hat


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

> Ich Würde nummer 4 wählen "voll gas und das kind Überfahren" jester.gif


Da fragst du noch, Asoriel?^^


----------



## pampam (30. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich Würde nummer 4 wählen "voll gas und das kind Überfahren"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nicht, wenn man den Führerschein noch nicht hat.^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da fragst du noch, Asoriel?^^



wat?

edit: Kontrolliertes Hijacking...das ist doch doof! Lieber altmodisch Sub7/Netbus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

> warum der Bann?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juni 2009)

Was zur...? Asoriel, wie alt bist du denn? 

Edit: da du keine Frau bist, tret ich mit der Frage auch nich in nen Fettnäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Also auf Geizhals kostet der 9550 immernoch 185&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2009)

Stress=Tronnic oder so?^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Was zur...? Asoriel, wie alt bist du denn?


Alt.

Wie war das noch, Mitte Ende 40? xD

Sein Sohn ist so alt wie ich.

Thema Führerschein:
HÖRT AUF! HÖRT AUF! HÖRT AUF!

Ab jetzt Away, Bögen machen -.- xD


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Was


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Jahrgang 1966. Und ja, bei Geizhals zwar immer noch bei 195, aber ich hab ihn von MF wo er wieder auf 198 gestiegen ist. Okay okay...ich bin also doch kein Genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Falathrim jetzt machst du mir Angst...Führst du Buch?


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Asoriel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Soramac schrieb:


> Was


Ich sollte euch alle melden und verwarnen, wegen 1Wort-Posts -.-


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

^^

Sorry, konnte ich mir jetzt verkneifen. Hatte eh grad schwer zutun in WoW, da kommt man noch mehr ins schwitzen.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

Machen hier eigentlich gerade alle den Führerschein Oo


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juni 2009)

Hey! Du könntest mein Vater sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will dich ja net ärgern, aber klick

Du hast mir echt nen schrecken eingejagt! 

Edit: Ich net, bin seit fast genau zwei Jahren aus der Probezeit raus


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn man den Führerschein noch nicht hat.^^



Ich hab in auch Nicht da Ich nie 5000 fr Bezahlen Wolte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da das geld gebe ich Lieber für Pc aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Klick den doch mal direkt an, dann siehtst, dass der bei MF teurer ist

Angst warum? Alter oder Preis der CPU? (lass mich raten, beides?)


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juni 2009)

Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kk, hatte nur direkt auf hoh geschaut, und da isser immernoch auf 185. Sachen gibts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

passt zwar nicht hier rein aber ja ^^ wer lachen möchtet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB6GpsSZWqI


----------



## RaDon27 (30. Juni 2009)

Ahhhh, ich liiieeebe king of queens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Zu geil ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

hab mir eben mal aus Jucks nen PC zusammengestellt mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Fehlt nurnoch das nötige Kleingeld. 5521,65€. Ist natürlich totaler Schwachsinn, wollte nur mal schauen, was man für das Beste von Besten bezahlen muss.


----------



## pampam (30. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Machen hier eigentlich gerade alle den Führerschein Oo



Gibts ne bessere Jahreszeit um den Führerschein zu machen? Ich hätte keine Lust im Winter Fahrstunden zu nehmen. Außerdem bekomm ich den Führerschein (bzw. dieser Pinke Lappen auf dem Prüfbescheinigung steht...) warscheinlich dann an meinem 17. Geburtstag.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Und was ist draus rausgekommen?^^


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

Mit nettem Quad-SLI, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt pampam, da ist was dran. Naja, ich kann erst in ein paar Monaten anfangen, sonst verfallen die Theoriestunden wieder bis ich 17 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (30. Juni 2009)

Das nötige Kleingeld...ich möchte mir ne TV-Karte für knapp 100€ kaufen dazu dann vielleicht noch ein HAF 932, dafür fehlt mir eigentlich schon das nötige Kleingeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab mir eben mal aus Jucks nen PC zusammengestellt mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Fehlt nurnoch das nötige Kleingeld. 5521,65€. Ist natürlich totaler Schwachsinn, wollte nur mal schauen, was man für das Beste von Besten bezahlen muss.



da wünscht man sich reich zu sein wen ich reiche wäre nein ich würde mir keine Teuer villa auto etc kaufen sonder super Pc der echt das beste von besten hat und zwar alles vom besten Von der Hülle bist zur wasser Kühlung


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

von Soundkarte über 3x Bildschirmnen, Raze Mamba, G17, Z5500 am besten 2x gleich und und und ^^


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> von Soundkarte über 3x Bildschirmnen, Raze Mamba, G17, Z5500 am besten 2x gleich und und und ^^



ganz genau so mein ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

Ich nehm aber die G9x. Dann liegt der Preis aber jenseits der 10.000&#8364;-Marke.

Hier der PC: (Grafikkarten kommen dann an nen Mora ran, CPU und MB bekommen nen eigenen Mora)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: Bewusst keinen Kühler genommen wegen WaKü, das Zeug von Alternate ist Mist.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

1000 Euro für die Festplatten... dafür würde es allein schon einen netten Rechner geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir würde da aber ein nettes RAID0 System mit SSDs fehlen, wenn man schon dabei ist ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

naja, Raid mit den 2TB-Platten, SSD als OS-Platte, so hab ich das gedacht Und eigentlich sinds 1700&#8364; wegen der SSD.


----------



## Stress05 (30. Juni 2009)

genau dacht schon da fehlt doch die SSD


----------



## Gomel (30. Juni 2009)

Naja,der Arbeitsspeicher könnte aber noch besser sein und wenn schon dann würd ich 2 Geforce 295 Mars nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juni 2009)

gibts nicht bei Alternate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und den Ram find ich klasse Mach mir nur Gedanken wegen dem Platz...aber da ich das eh nicht kaufen werde ist das unrelevant.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

Japp.. ich hab schon mit einer Karte immer viel zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse : /
Aber sieht schon cool aus irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2009)

Ist da überhaupt Platz dazwischen das die Luft aus den Lüftern rauskann zwischen den zwei Grafikkarten?


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke schon, die belegen ja alle 2 Slots, und durch den unteren geht die Luft hinten raus. Aber ansonsten geht die Luft vll. auch einfach zum Lüfter der oberesten rein und zum Lüfter der untersten raus, also ein Durchzug durch alle 3 Karten... Ich hab sowas ja leider nicht, sonst würd ich schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (30. Juni 2009)

Age of Conan ist in 30-60 Minuten (Durch Wlan und Telefon kommen hohe Schwankungen) endlich fertig gedownloadet.

Mehr als 12GB mit ner 2000er Leitung ist echt Schlimm. Wenn ich bedenke,dass ich neben mir CD´s liegen hatte,die erste aber Kaputt war *GRR*.

Und dies war ja nur der Testversionsdownload.. Muss ja nochmehr saugen, damit ich es über level 20 hinaus Zocken kann.

Werde ich Einstellen können,dass die Vollversion während des Spielens gedownloaded wird?



Die Geschwindigkeit erinnert mich an die Open Beta von Warhammer. Mein Cousin hat mit über 1MB/s gesogen und ich humpelte mit meinen 2-4 kb/s fröhlich vor mir hin. Hatte die ganze Open Beta nur gedownloadet . ;(


Edit;

Sorry painschkes für das Schreiben in dein neues Thema.. Mir ist garnicht aufgefallen,dass es überhaupt ein neues war. In der Regel schau ich leider nicht auf die Seitenzahl und da merkt man sowas leider nicht so einfach ;(


Trotzdem solltest du in den letzten PC lieber 1500&#8364;PC  statt 1550 schreiben *G*


----------



## Gomel (30. Juni 2009)

normal ist da kein Platz mehr und Luft erstrecht nicht^^Da ja kein Loch in der Karte ist,die eine saugt die warme Luft der anderen an und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Trotzdem solltest du in den letzten PC lieber 1500&#8364;PC  statt 1550 schreiben *G*


_
Öhm?

/Edit : Ah , gefunden..  

Danke :-)_


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand erfahrung damit wenn bei Hardwareversand bei einem Artikel steht und es erst in einer Woche oder noch später geliefert wird? Dann müsst ich ja lang aufn pc warten ~.~


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Zurück aus meinem "Winterschlaf" mal ein kleines 'Hallo' an alle die mich noch kennen *wink*

Scheinen ja irgendwie neue Leute hier unterwegs zu sein, aber Asoriel hab ich schon gesehen *zuwink*


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2009)

_Wie er mich eiskalt übersehen hat..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Hups, liegt am neuen Bild. 
Dabei hätte ich dich an der Schrift erkennen müssen *g*

Sorry! *zuwink*


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2009)

_Kein Problem ;-)

Welcome Back! :]_


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Verkaufe meine PSP und PS2 für nur 750€, schlagt zu ich brauch nen neuen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte weiterhin auf DHL *los kommt schon DHL kommt bringt den Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Auch genial --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXcWutbqZhM


----------



## pampam (1. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine PSP und PS2 für nur 750&#8364;, schlagt zu ich brauch nen neuen Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WOW! Was für ein guter Preis. Ist ja nicht so, dass mans für das Geld neu bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht wenn du jetzt anrufst, bekommst du 7 PS2 und 2 PSP Spiele Kostenpflichtig dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruf an unter 0800 ********




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

wofür ne psp oder ne ps2?
daheim hab ich nen pc zum zocken und unterwegs hab ich keine lust zu spielen ..
aber offensichtlich hast du das ja auch eingesehen, sonst würdest du es ja nich verticken wollen =)
( nichts für ungut liebe konsoleros, jedem das seine )


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Ne die PS2 habe ich schon länger als meinen PC so seit 5 Jahen oder so, weiß nicht genau, habe früher viel gespielt, jetzt garnicht mehr.
PSP War mal nen Weihnachtsgeschenk als die Rauskam spiele ich aber auch nicht mehr mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja nen Bekannte will die wahrscheinlich kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> wofür ne psp oder ne ps2?
> daheim hab ich nen pc zum zocken und unterwegs hab ich keine lust zu spielen ..
> aber offensichtlich hast du das ja auch eingesehen, sonst würdest du es ja nich verticken wollen =)
> ( nichts für ungut liebe konsoleros, jedem das seine )


Ich habe auch nur Console für die Titel die nicht auf pc kommen sonst brauch ich die nie!


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juli 2009)

Willkommen zurück, Claet ;D

Nebola wie wärs mit jobben? PS2 + Spiele + PSP + 2 Spiele werden nicht viel mehr als 200€ bringen.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2009)

_Mach du lieber mal deine Sig ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück, Claet ;D
> 
> Nebola wie wärs mit jobben? PS2 + Spiele + PSP + 2 Spiele werden nicht viel mehr als 200€ bringen.



Also ich würde Die behalten! kleiner Tipp  ich finde leute die Würde für eine alte super Nintendo 1200 fr Bezhalen! das sind etwa 600 euro ! So in 20-15 Jahren kannst du die ps2 da teuer Verkaufen genau das gleich mit dem spielen weil du sie halt nirgends mehr findest!!!!!!! 

besser warten als gleich Paares auf die hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mach du lieber mal deine Sig ordentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fu, wayne Sig o.0

Okay, ich mach ja


----------



## Ceek (1. Juli 2009)

Also mit jobben kann man echt ganz gut Geld machen, ich hab zb in 2 Wochen Ferien knapp 800€ verdienen können.


Achso: Normalerweise ist doch vormittags hier nicht so viel los, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin heute "krank" sonst wär ich bis 5 Uhr in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich kenn Claet ja gor nit  ,,wink´´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  trotzdem willkommen zurück, von wo auch immer =D#


Heut fangen sommerferien, und ich hätt eeecht gern en ferienjob, bin stundenlang durch die stadt und hab in geschäften gefragt ob die ne aushilfe brauchen oder wen der prospekte austrägt aber keiner wollte X_X


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab Ferien und war zu blöd nen Job zu finden, ausserdem muss ich auf meine Sis aufpassen, weils der nicht gut geht, sonst wär ich nicht da.

btw paini eigentlich hab ich ja nicht mehr viel mitm Sticky am Hut o.0


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sis aufpassen



Netter Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2009)

_Stimmt , Name lass ich aber drin.. als  "Andenken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ceek (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab bei ner Baufirma gearbeitet, war auch echt anstrengend, aber die Bezahlung war super. In den Sommerferien (ab 1.8. in Bayern...) werd ich da wahrscheinlich auch wieder ein bisschen arbeiten gehen


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

mach mit einen eignen Vergnügungspark auf mit NUTTEN UND BLACKJACK "zittert aus der Futurama folge die ich gerade schaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Sommerferien *träum*
DAS waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voldemôrd, ernst gemeint oder stolpere ich mal wieder über Ironie und merke es nicht?
Ich kenn dich noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für en SNES 600€ ??
Hab meins noch, leider fehlen sämtliche Kabel xD
Hatte mal gegoogelt nach Spezifikationen vom Netzteil und nix gefunden. Steht auch nix aufm Gehäuse.. Jemand ne Idee wie mir zu helfen wäre?

Ceek 10€ Stundenlohn (hab ich mal haarscharf kalkuliert bei 5 Arbeitstagen mit 8h) ist ein verdammt guter Stundenlohn.

*wink Fala* =)


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie Homer in seiner Garage eine Kirche "Ich verheirate alles mit allem" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja am 5. gehts in Urlaub Ostsee bis 15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Jop aber du musst schon alles haben! kabel Etc echter sammler wie ja alles noch paar spiele da zu und die restlichen Spiele dann Einzel verkaufen oder set machen Und dann  mal auf Ebay Stellen oder schauen wie gesagt ich reden vom freund der eine sucht und nix findet der würde locker 600 da für ausgeben!


----------



## Ceek (1. Juli 2009)

Jo 10€ hab ich bekommen, muss aber dazusagen, dass der Chef direkt am Anfang gesagt hat er schaut wie gut ich arbeite und passt den Lohn dann an. Ich hab aber auch gearbeitet wie ein Blöder, abends ging nicht mehr viel^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Juli 2009)

ich kenn dich echt net bin ers seit nem monat im technik forum unterwegs :=/ und wow spiel ich seit 2-3 monaten nimmer seitdem au nimma in wow foren^^


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juli 2009)

Ceek aufm Bau will ich auch arbeiten, da ist der Stundenlohn ja fast "normal" und 4 Wochen würd ich das auch durchziehen (Darf man maximal im Jahr soweit ich weiß wenn man minderjährig ist)...brauch das Geld einfach mal...aber wie gesagt, zu spät gekümmert, vllt. mal persönlich ansprechen.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte gerade echt mein Rechner kommt, man hört nen LKW (Transporter) Schiebetür zu ich guck aus Fenster, hat son Lieferman nen Karton ich freu mich, geht der an unsern Haus vorbei zu den Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja der hat so ne riesige Anlage mit soner Model Eisenbahn und so.


----------



## Ceek (1. Juli 2009)

*hust* Also aufm bau kann man auch länger als 4 Wochen im Jahr arbeiten, muss ja keiner mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte gerade echt mein Rechner kommt, man hört nen LKW (Transporter) Schiebetür zu ich guck aus Fenster, hat son Lieferman nen Karton ich freu mich, geht der an unsern Haus vorbei zu den Nachbarn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL du erinnerst mich an mich  also ich damals den pc Bestellt habe also die Teile wartet ich wie bekloppter dann kam der tüb so um halb 11 und ich dachte super geil gehe rauf mach das rissen packet auf fand dann zettel  wo drin Steht "wir liefern das Mainboard nach" ich dachte super das Wichtigste teil  Fehlt  aber ja ne Woche Später war es ja dann da und ich konnte meinen Pc zusammen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juli 2009)

Ceek mein Vater arbeitet bei der Agentur für Arbeit...
Denk mal scharf nach ;D


----------



## Ceek (1. Juli 2009)

Ich durfte meine Einzelteile durchs halbe Dorf schleppen, weil der Postbote kam als keiner da war, ich später dann nicht auf meine Eltern warten konnte und Autofahren nicht so optimal gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: OK, wenn der da arbeitet ist das natürlich ein Argument... aber kann er dir dann keinen Ferienjob vermitteln? Ich persönlich bin immer durch Bekannte meiner Eltern zu Ferienjobs gekommen, hab also ka von der Agentur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> LOL du erinnerst mich an mich  also ich damals den pc Bestellt habe also die Teile wartet ich wie bekloppter dann kam der tüb so um halb 11 und ich dachte super geil gehe rauf mach das rissen packet auf fand dann zettel  wo drin Steht "wir liefern das Mainboard nach" ich dachte super das Wichtigste teil  Fehlt  aber ja ne Woche Später war es ja dann da und ich konnte meinen Pc zusammen bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja bei mir fängt jetzt die 3 Woche an wo ich warte das scheiß Medion meinen Rechner zurück schickt.

In 4 Tagen fahre ich in Urlaub für 10 Tage und habe seit dem 15. Nichteinmal WoW oder sonstwas gespielt, es wird langsam ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> In 4 Tagen fahre ich in Urlaub für 10 Tage und habe seit dem 15. Nichteinmal WoW oder sonstwas gespielt, es wird langsam ziemlich langweilig.



Krass hier im Münsterland sind es fast 30 Grad strahlend blauer Himmel.. und ich mein gesehen zu haben, dass es nahezu überall so ein Wetter ist!!! Und ich sitze hier im Büro... und du weißt nicht was du ohne deinen PC machen sollst!?


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Krass hier im Münsterland sind es fast 30 Grad strahlend blauer Himmel.. und ich mein gesehen zu haben, dass es nahezu überall so ein Wetter ist!!! Und ich sitze hier im Büro... und du weißt nicht was du ohne deinen PC machen sollst!?


Ich wunder mich hier auch immer...
Müsst ich nicht auf meine Schwester aufpassen die grade ALLE ihre Weisheitszähne rausgenommen bekommen hat wüsst ich auch besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen...


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Weiß ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur langsam gehen mir die Sachen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte wegen Abschluss schon am 19 frei die anderen erst morgen oder so, naja.

Nur wenn der endlich mal wieder kommen würde, ich will mal wieder am interface rumbasteln etcpp.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Krass hier im Münsterland sind es fast 30 Grad strahlend blauer Himmel.. und ich mein gesehen zu haben, dass es nahezu überall so ein Wetter ist!!! Und ich sitze hier im Büro... und du weißt nicht was du ohne deinen PC machen sollst!?



Ich Sitze zuhause da ich von Zuhause aus Arbeiten Kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt Schon wenn ich könnte würde ich raus gehen ;D


----------



## Fendrin (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,



> Krass hier im Münsterland sind es fast 30 Grad strahlend blauer Himmel.. und ich mein gesehen zu haben, dass es nahezu überall so ein Wetter ist!!! Und ich sitze hier im Büro... und du weißt nicht was du ohne deinen PC machen sollst!?



Man kann in kurzen Hosen zocken^^ 
Mach ich auch immer,  und wenn es mir doch zu heiss wird, geh ich im Garten ne Runde in den Pool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich es doch vorziehe, mit Freunden an den Weiher zu fahren,und dort dann plantschen, grillen, Shishablubbern, ect.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Ich mach gerne ne Arschbombe vom Balkon in den Pool, nur muss ich den mal treffen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

Dummerweise hab ich auch nur ne 2 Zimmerwohnung und mein Rechner steht im Schlafzimmer und wenn das draußen so warm ist heizt der Rechner das Zimmer nochmal ordentlich auf, so dass ich später in einer sauna schlafen müsste, wenn ich zu lange zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Dummerweise hab ich auch nur ne 2 Zimmerwohnung und mein Rechner steht im Schlafzimmer und wenn das draußen so warm ist heizt der Rechner das Zimmer nochmal ordentlich auf, so dass ich später in einer sauna schlafen müsste, wenn ich zu lange zocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach doch die Fenster auf


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Genau, das die Sonne und Wärme schön reinballert ;/


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Genau, das die Sonne und Wärme schön reinballert ;/



man seit ihr verrückt  ? Kein wunder hab ihr so heiss wenn die heisse Luft nicht aus dem Zimmer kommt wirt es im Zimmer wärme als drausen weil sich die heisse luft im zimmer aufstaut Wirt es ja wie in einer Sauna ! 


aber macht was ihr wollte Aber bitte wen ich noch wärme haben wolte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Fenster ist natürlich offen, aber Rolladen ist knapp unten, das die Sonne net reinballert und dann es noch wärmer wird.


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub bei uns wird's gleich regnen. Das wär vielleicht keeewl!

Frage: Lohnt es sich in einem Gehäuse mehr als 2 Lüfter zu verbauen. Sagen wir mal bei einer Hardware zwischen den 650€ und 750€ Rechnern? Bzw. die eigentliche Frage lautet, würden 3 Lüfter spürbar leiser oder langsamer laufen als 2?!


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei uns wird's gleich regnen. Das wär vielleicht keeewl!
> 
> Frage: Lohnt es sich in einem Gehäuse mehr als 2 Lüfter zu verbauen. Sagen wir mal bei einer Hardware zwischen den 650€ und 750€ Rechnern? Bzw. die eigentliche Frage lautet, würden 3 Lüfter spürbar leiser oder langsamer laufen als 2?!



kommt drauf an wie du sie Verbaust ich habe auch 3 Einen großen dir von Vorne die Luft rein Pumpt und einen der Oben ist und von dort die Luft ein Pumpt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Klein Der die Warme luft wieder raussaugt


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. Juli 2009)

Es wäre also ich keiner Weise übertrieben und exzentrisch von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juli 2009)

Age of Conan ist echt cool :=)

Zumindestens der Anfang. Dagegen habe ich aber auch noch nie jemanden was Sagen gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Es wäre also ich keiner Weise übertrieben und exzentrisch von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Age of Conan ist echt cool :=)
> 
> Zumindestens der Anfang. Dagegen habe ich aber auch noch nie jemanden was Sagen gehört.
> 
> ...



Naja ich habe es noch nie gespielt, aber es soll ja viel BLut im Spiel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT:
Ich finds geil.
Klick mich!


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Es wäre also ich keiner Weise übertrieben und exzentrisch von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hatte zeitweise 7 Lüfter drin *g*

Immer wenn mir einer in die Hände gefallen ist hab ich den irgendwo dazwischen gebaut um den Luftstrom, so dachte ich zumindest, zu optimieren *g*

Naja .. xD


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich Sitze zuhause da ich von Zuhause aus Arbeiten Kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jopp, ich arbeite auch von Zuhause. Leider besitze ich nicht die Disziplin, kurz ins INet (buffed) zu schauen und dann wieder weiter zu arbeiten, daher mach ich den Privat-PC erst an, wenn ich die Tagesarbeit hinter mir hab.

Nebola das Lied ist super. Bis 1:00, dann find ich es furchtbar.

Claet: Ich hab in meinem PC 9 Lüfter und ich werde bald die meisten tauschen und gegen Tacens Ventus Ice. Das wird ein teurer Spaß. Verbaut sind sie folgendermaßen: 2x120mm vorne, 1x120mm hinter den HDDs, 1x120mm am Boden liegend, zur Graka blasend, 2x120mm am Mugen, 2x120mm hinten und einer noch im NT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Claet: Ich hab in meinem PC 9 Lüfter und ich werde bald die meisten tauschen und gegen Tacens Ventus Ice. Das wird ein teurer Spaß. Verbaut sind sie folgendermaßen: 2x120mm vorne, 1x120mm hinter den HDDs, 1x120mm am Boden liegend, zur Graka blasend, 2x120mm am Mugen, 2x120mm hinten und einer noch im NT.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow also ^^ das Finde ich Langsam übertrieben  da würde ich ja lieber gleich eine Wasser Kühlung ein bauen


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola das Lied ist super. Bis 1:00, dann find ich es furchtbar.



Naja ehr anders rum, aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

naja, das ganze ist semi-silent, fast lautlos im Idle. Von den Lüftern selbst hört man so gut wie nix (laufen alle auf 7V bzw. Pulsweitenmoduliert. Außerdem - wenn mein Gehäuse die Möglichkeiten bietet, warum soll ich sie nicht nutzen?


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Hab auch nur 2x Lüfter, würde gerne mehrere irgendwie reinbauen ode ros, aber kenne mich da leider nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> - wenn mein Gehäuse die Möglichkeiten bietet, warum soll ich sie nicht nutzen?



Stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Soramac schrieb:


> Hab auch nur 2x Lüfter, würde gerne mehrere irgendwie reinbauen ode ros, aber kenne mich da leider nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja jeder fängt mal Klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du uns dein Gehäuse sagen kannst und dein Netzeil können Wie Vielleicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kannst du Erfahrungen Sammeln


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Das mein Gehäuse http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails 

Netzteil steht Power drauf, also ich kann mal ein Foto  machen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

okay wo wir grade beim thema lüfter sind

mein gehäuse is vom grundaufbau her wie das hier

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...p;l2=Midi+Tower

ohne mal zu sagen wie ich es gemacht habe - wie würdet ihr das angehen um einen ordentlichen luftstrom zu bauen?


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Netzteil steht Power drauf, also ich kann mal ein Foto  machen:



Spar dir das Foto und kauf einfach direkt ein neues NT. 

Hatte auch mal eins von der "Marke" (nennen wir es mal so) und muss dich warnen, das wird nich lange halten.
Lustig war, dass innerhalb von einer Woche oder so das "Power" NT von nem Kumpel von mir und mir gleichzeitig durchgebrannt is.

Gott sei Dank habens die Komponenten überlebt.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Stimmt Kauf Gleich neues Nezteil! ^^ 

Und ja wegen Neuen Lüfter ich glaub nicht das man dann noch gross was einbauen kann außer Vielleicht hinten da wo die lufter rauskommt kleinen an zu bringen der die Luft wieder raus saugt ^^ oder hat ein Andre eine Idee was man doch für Lüfter einbauen könnte?


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Und was für ein Netzteil sollte ich mir holen?


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und was für ein Netzteil sollte ich mir holen?



Kannst du Vielleicht noch die Restliche pc Daten Schreiben ^^  Cpu etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Das NT ist ein LC Power, so heißt die "Marke". Taugt aber nicht wirklich was.

Claet, bei dem Gehäuse würde ich 2 Lüfter in die Front, einen hinten, 2 hinter die HDD-Käfige packen.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

AMD Phenom X4 9850

XFX GF9800GT Green Edition

AMD 480XCrossFire

2 Festplatten

Was sind HDD Käfige und könntest du mir welche Lüfter posten die man so kaufen kann und einfach nur einbauen kann?, von mir auch aus gerne blau leuchtend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Scythe Kama Bay. Tolles Teil wenn du deinen Airflow optimieren willst.


Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 425W oder größer, wie du magst, oder die Modu82+-Version, alternativ BeQuiet DarkPower Pro oder OCZ StealthXStream.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Brauch ich jetzt dafür umbedingt ein neues Netzteil oder kann ich mir später noch eins kaufen so nach 2 Monaten?


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Brauch ich jetzt dafür umbedingt ein neues Netzteil oder kann ich mir später noch eins kaufen so nach 2 Monaten?



nein aber ja  bei dem Netzteil was du im moment hast ist könnte es jeder zeit sein das es durch Schmort und auch deine andre pc Komponenten beschädigen könnte und so du dann den halbe pc oder so gar den ganz weg scheissen kannst


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Naja der läuft bestimmt jetzt schon 5 Monate durch und fast jeden Tag, bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

LC Power ist auch nicht soo schlecht wie es oft geredet wird. Sicher gehört es zur Unterklasse, ich hatte aber auch jahrelang eins im Einsatz. Mehr belasten als es deine Hardware aktuell macht würde ich es aber unter keinen Umständen.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Claet, bei dem Gehäuse würde ich 2 Lüfter in die Front, einen hinten, 2 hinter die HDD-Käfige packen.



Ja so ungefähr hab ichs. 

Hab 2 hinter dem HDD-Käfig, einen 12 hinten der raussaugt. 
Leider passen keine mehr vor die Festplatten, hab dafür einen so hinter die festplatten plaziert, dass er die luft die von vorne durch die seitlichen reingepustet wird quasi umleitet nach hinten.. jetzt bin ich grade unsicher .. glaube hab da noch einen irgendwie reingewurschtelt um das so wie du es grade sagtest zu hinzubekommen.

Was ist mit den Löchern im Seitenteil. Da würdest du nix reinbauen?

Hab da 2 80iger drin. Hab rumexperimentiert mit reinpusten oder raussaugen. War irgendwie beides scheiße. Momentan sind sie aus. 

Was mein primäres Problem ist, ist der Bereichunter der Graka, da staut sich die heiße Luft extrem und meine 4850 macht einen rießen Terz, weil sie zu heiß wird .. jemand dazu ne Idee?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Japp. Leg nen Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte drauf, hab ich auch schon gemacht, das wirkt Wunder. Direkt auf die GPU drauf, am besten mit Shroud wegen der Nabe, solltest du keine Shroudbox haben achte darauf, dass der Lüfter nicht direkt mit der Nabe auf der GPU liegt, das bringt dann nix.

Ansonsten einen Lüfter ins Heck stellen, der die Luft in Richtung HDD-Käfig bläst, und dort einen auf den Boden legen der die warme Luft nach oben befördert.

Die Seitenlüfter würde ich nicht verbauen, die machen dir nur den Airflow kaputt. Seitenlüfter sind bei einem Gehäuse mit Front-/Hecklüfter meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Ja ich sehe das genauso wie du, diese Seitenteile find ich auch kacke, hatte schon überlegt das irgendwie abzudichten, weil wenn das einfach offen bleibt kommt ja auch kein ordentlicher Luftzug zustande. Ich ärger mich irgendwie über das Gehause. Das mit dem Lüfter, der die Luft nach vorne bläst und vorne dann hoch, das gefällt mir, sowas bau ich mir heute abend! Mercie bien! =)


----------



## Elda (1. Juli 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte mal fragen ob es einen Qualitäts/Leistungs unterschied bei den AMD/Intel Prozessoren gibt? Manche sagen Intel ist besser als AMD.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Das is ungefähr die gleiche Glaubensfrage wie ATI/Nvidia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Qualität? Naja, beide laufen ziemlich lange. Boxed-Kühler sind von AMD besser, aber immer noch nicht gut Leistungsunterschiede gibt es, klar, aber das kommt auf das Modell an.


Claet was du machen könntest: Einfach ne Plexiglasscheibe hinter die Öffnungen, das ist ne Arbeit von ein paar Minuten. Ansonsten kannst du ja ein Fenster bauen, ohne Vorkenntnisse und inkl. lackieren eine Samstag-Mittag Arbeit Kosten belaufen sich für Kleber, Scheibe und Lack auf ca. 15€, also preiswert und optisch der Kracher Kaltlichtkathoden gibts auch für 5-10€ in allen erdenklichen Farben mit Molex-Stecker.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Das hatte ich schon lange überlegt mal zu tun!

Hab immer Angst die Tür kaputt zu machen und dann keinen Ersatz zu bekommen .. naja mal sehen, vllt packt mich ja mal die Lust =)


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

also ich hab insgesammt schon 6 Fenster verbaut, 3 davon für mich selbst. Bisher ist noch nie was schiefgelaufen und ich würde mich als durchschnittlichen Hobby-Handwerker bezeichnen. Loch hab ich mit einem Dremel geschnitten, was besseres gibts dafür nicht. Schnitte werden gerade wie mit dem Lineal, es ist das günstigste Werkzeug und einfach zu bedienen. Sowohl Stichsäge als auch Fein Multimaster halte ich für nicht geeignet.

Es ist wirklich nicht so schwierig, aber ein wenig Angst es zu versauen habe ich auch jedes Mal. Wenn man da mit Verstand ran geht und sich zuerst ein paar Überlegungen macht kann aber fast nix passieren. Wenn du Fragen hast meld dich


Ach ja: Der Dremel ist das einzige Werkzeug, bei dem man danach nicht lackieren muss da der Lack nicht abblättert.


----------



## claet (1. Juli 2009)

Ich guck mal was ich daheim im Werkzeugkeller find. Da ich momentan eh bisi blank bin, wird es sich aber noch bis zum nächsten Gehaltsscheck hinziehen. Danke schonmal =)

*edit*
ja ich weiß, es ist der erste *schnief*

*edit2*
feierabend - ich wünsch euch was, bis morgen =)


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

so hier mal das Innenleben von meinem neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut von Hardwarversand. Man sieht noch den standart cpu Lüfter, da ich mir diesmal bei Einbau vom Alpenföhn fachmännische Hilfe hole! Ich entschuldige die schlechten Bilder, sind mit meinem Handy aufgenommen, da ich nicht im Besitz einer Digicam bin! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man eigentlich ganz gut, dass die ein Kabel unter der Graka durchgeführt haben... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2009)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber sein dass du das Mainboard nochmal ausbauen musst, soweit ich weis hat zumindest der Brocken von Alpenföhn eine Backplate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

Hab nen Groß Clockner und der hat zwar keine Backupplatte, aber er ist trotzdem ziemlich schwer zu montieren! Bin halt nen Grobmotoriker und hab einfach zu wenig Platz dafür im Gehäuse...


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2009)

_Geht natürlich ordentlichlicher , aber für 20€ vollkommen okay :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

meine Meinung. Nicht das wahre, eben zusammengebaut, aber ich hab schon deutlich schlimmeres gesehen. Für 20€ absolut in Ordnung. Danke für die Bilder!


Ach ja, wie war noch gleich die Hardware?


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Intel hat die besseren Prozzis. Von der Qualität her keine Ahnung, mir ist bisher weder ein AMD noch ein Intel verreckt. Aber bei Leistung pro Mhz ist Intel im Moment einfach ein ganzes Stück besser.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2009)

Weiß vielleicht einer ne Lösung.

Mein Laptop nimmt meine Boxen (Logitech Z4) nicht an.
Auch mein Sennheiser Headset wird nicht erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nicht toll Lieder mit den Laptop Boxen zuhören, wenn Bass dabei ist dröhnt es nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Kann man eigentlich von ner 9800GT auf eine GTX275 oder GTX285 wechseln so einfach oder muss man da gleich alles mit ändern, Mainboard und CPU ?


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich von ner 9800GT auf eine GTX275 oder GTX285 wechseln so einfach oder muss man da gleich alles mit ändern, Mainboard und CPU ?



Ne nicht Bedingt Ich hab auch einen alte Q6600 der reicht immer noch ich könnte wenn ich will Locker auf 3 ghz übertakten also vom dem her 

und Mainboard muss du nur welchesel wenn du Z.B  nun neue CPU von Intel verbauen möchtest da du je AMD sockel hast ^^


also ganz einfach nein du kannst Locker die eine 275 oder 285 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Okay, danke.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac das würde ich aber nicht machen! Die 9800GT reicht dir doch noch locker bis die G300/RV870 rauskommen (Oktober) und dann werden die Preise arg fallen. Zu dem Preis was die aktuell kosten kannst du dir dann direkt ne DX11-Karte kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Müsste ich dann trotzdem alles aufrüsten oder würde es trotzdem reichen?

Weil zurzeit möchte ich mir keine Grafikkarte kaufen, weil ich eh kein Geld habe, aber die neuen Grafikkarten werden doch ziemlich teuer werden oder?


----------



## RaDon27 (1. Juli 2009)

@ Kaldreth: Positiv is, dass sie die Kabel ausm Innenraum gapckt ham, negativ, dass die Kabel da oben/unten am Netzteil rumhängen^^ Aber sonst ganz okay. Danke für die Bilder, wollt eh ma sehn, wie die PCs nachm Zusammenbau von HWV aussehn.

@ Claet: du kannst dir natürlich auch nen anderen Grafikkartenlüfter holen. Zwar kein optimale Lösung, weil die Luft sich trotzdem noch staut, aber alternative Kühllösungen sind so gut wie immer besser als Standartlüfter.


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2009)

Die DX11 Karten werden wohl auch bei um die 200 Euro anfangen, ich würde warten. Wenn dein Netzteil reicht musst du nichts auswechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Müsste ich dann trotzdem alles aufrüsten oder würde es trotzdem reichen?
> 
> Weil zurzeit möchte ich mir keine Grafikkarte kaufen, weil ich eh kein Geld habe, aber die neuen Grafikkarten werden doch ziemlich teuer werden oder?



Die Grafikkarten sind PC-Express wie alle anderen auch. Und deswegen kannst du sie auch überall reinstopfen. Vorraussetzung ist genug Saft vom Netzteil und mehr nicht.
Und außerdem würde eine Highend-Karte jetzt auch nicht soviel Sinn machen, wenn du die letze Gammel-CPU hättest. Aber sonst gibt es keine Einschränkungen.

Und teuer werden die bestimmt erstmal sein, da hast du wohl recht. Zuerst kommt ja immer Highend und dann erst die billigeren.

Edit: @über mir: Um die 200 Euro halte ich für arg optimistisch. Nehmen wir mal an, der GT300 schlägt wieder so ein, wie seinerzeit der G80 und ATI wäre wieder abgehängt, dann wären da eher wieder Preise so zwischen 400-500 Euro angesagt. Für eine 8800 GTX war man seinerzeit auch über 400 Euro los.

Im Endeffekt kann man nur raten, ich halte aber beim GT300 erstmal einen Preis so um die 350 Euro realistisch. Und sollte ATI mithalten können, dann wird auch dieser Chip in etwa gleich viel kosten.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Soramac die Karten werden wahrscheinlich recht bald in die 200€-Region fallen (meine Prognose). Dein E8400 (?) würde dann natürlich limitieren, aber den kannst ja noch übertakten. Wie sieht denn deine Hardware aus?


Claet ein Accelero S1 oder ein Scythe Musashi würden die Temps. sicher auch ordentlich senken. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Kühler wie der IceQ4+, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es den so zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Hab mir eben dieses Video angeschaut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrZwKHOyohg

Kann es sein, desto besser die Grafikkarte ist, desto besser sind die Farbqualitäten, es bringt also nichts wenn man hier 3x GTX280 hat, aber dafür 1 oder 2GTX295 das Bild wird trotzdem nicht besesr ?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

alles Treibersache. Außerdem hat er es gefilmt - vielleicht 1x über HDMI, 1x über DVI angeschlossen.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie war noch gleich die Hardware?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür hatte ich mich entschieden! Musste preislich, aufgrund der Nebenkostenabrechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, doch noch runter gehen! Die Graka wird dann gegen eine DX11 im midrange Bereich ausgetauscht, wenn es denn soweit ist, so lange muss sie noch halten! Hab mich nicht für die 4770 entschieden, da ich doch meine Zweifel hatte, ob dies Crysis etc. auf meinem 22" zieht! Die Zusammenstellung so hat keinerlei Probleme mit den Spielen! Crysis, Far Cry 2, Anno 1404 spiele ich alle mit max. Einstellungen ohne irgendwelcher Probleme!


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

schick!


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2009)

_Die neuen Sapphire-Karten machen auch keine Probleme mehr , es gibt sogar ne richtig schicke..die macht schon ordentlich was her :X : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Mix...hmm...das ist doch der Shop, bei dem die Versandkosten so verdammt hoch sind und die Kunden zT recht unzufrieden?


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall hammer!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mix...hmm...das ist doch der Shop, bei dem die Versandkosten so verdammt hoch sind und die Kunden zT recht unzufrieden?


Mix ist glaube ich die Tochtergesellschaft von Alternate.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal gelesen, dass die die Teile nur von selben Lieferanten beziehen, aber nicht zusammen gehören. Ich kann mich auch irren, hab keine genauen Infos dazu.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja die letzte Schrottkiste.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juli 2009)

Steige bald wohl von meinem DSL 2000 auf eine 16.000er Leitung um.

Kann jemand zufällig Vorschläge geben, bis 30€? Bei Telekom kanns ruhig bis 45€ gehen. (Wir müssen derzeit schon so 15€ an sie Entrichten und dieses würde dann entfallen.)Telefon sollte aufjedenfall inbegriffen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan habe ich ein Blick auf die 16.000er Leitung von 1&1 geworfen. Diese hätte den Vorteil,dass wir ein Jahr lang nur 20€ statt 30 zahlen müssten, wir nur 20ct pro Minute ins Mobilfunknetzt zahlen müssten,wir eine .de Homepage bekommen würden und ,dass wir keine Einrichtungsgebühr zahlen müssten und wir wohl geringere Probleme haben würden, da wir derzeit schon bei 1&1 sind.

Was meint ihr?^^


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kenn mich jetzt zwar nicht mit den Tarifen aus, aber 1&1 ist generell durchaus empfehlenswert. Ich kenn einige Leute die bei denen Kunde sind und die haben deutlich weniger Probleme als ich bei der Telekom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf jedenfall mal Gratulation zum (fast) Umstieg auf mehr Bandbreite, bei mir dauerts wohl noch ein paar Monate bis die Leitungen fertig sind : /


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Juli 2009)

Hm, gut zu Wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja,würde bei mir auch noch nen halbes Jahr dauern, sofern ich was anderes als 1&1 wählen würde.

Aber du wirst die Zeit schon überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Juli 2009)

Naja also ich hab sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit freenet gemacht, saß 3 Monate ohne Telefon und Internet rum... hab mich dann für Alice entschieden bin dort sehr zufrieden! Hauptgrund für den Vertrag bei Alice ist die Kündigungsfrist! 4 Wochen zum Monatsende und keinen 2 Jahresvertrag...

Nen Bekannter von mir ist nicht so gut zufrieden mit 1&1 er ist z.B. umgezogen und hatte dann ziemliche Probleme mit 1&1 zumal er angeblich einen neuen 2 Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen hat. Meine Eltern sind mit 1&1 gut zufrieden... 

@Soramac was ist die letzte Schrottkiste?


----------



## claet (2. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Claet ein Accelero S1 oder ein Scythe Musashi würden die Temps. sicher auch ordentlich senken. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Kühler wie der IceQ4+, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es den so zu kaufen gibt.



Ähm wow - die Kühlleistung eines passiven Kühlers soll wirklich für mein kleines Kraftwerk ausreichen? Kann ich mir ja gar nich vorstellen.

Der Scythe sieht ja schon ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Hab allerdings noch nie an einer Graka rumgeschraubt und hab Angst vor Garantieverlust. Die Karte hat jetzt erst ein Jahr aufm Buckel ..

Zum Thema 1&1 kann ich nur sagen, ich würd da nie, nie, nie wieder hingehen!
Hatte ich in einer WG. Wir hatten 16k DSL gebucht. Okay, jeder weiß, man bekommt meistens weniger geliefert. Is ja an sich okay. Es heißt in der Werbung "bis zu 16k" und wenn es nur 12 sind, dann stimmt es mit der Werbung über ein. Jetzt kamen bei uns aber nur 4-5k an. Also haben wir gesagt, das zahlen wir nicht. Dann zahlen wir max den 6k Tarif und die wollten uns ernsthaft erzählen wir hätten 16k gebucht und müssen es jetzt auch zahlen auch wenn die nicht liefern können. Das fand ich schon ein richtig dreistes Stück!!


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Wir sind bei Dokom und bekommen zum 7.8.09 eine 6000er Leitung, im Moment gerademal 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wir sind bei Dokom auch recht zufrieden. Allerdings hatten wir immer Probleme mit Freenet, Verbindungs Probleme etc...


----------



## sympathisant (2. Juli 2009)

finger weg von 1&1. solange es läuft ists schick. wenn irgendwas nicht funktioniert hast du richtige probleme.

google mal nach "1&1" und "problem". empfiehlt sich auch für alle anderen anbieter.


ich bin bei kabel deutschland. und zu 95% zufrieden.


----------



## claet (2. Juli 2009)

In Gedanken an meine kleine Flugzeugturbine daheim verliebe ich mich immer mehr in die Idee den GPU Kühler zu tauschen. 

Hat wer noch Erfahrungen dazu? Garantieverlust ist klar denke ich .. wie schwierig ist das? Hab wie gesagt noch nie an einer Graka rumgeschraubt, aber jemand der schon einige PCs zusammengeschustert hat sollte das hinbekommen, oder?

Gibts eigentlich Lösungen, die die warme Luft direkt hinten rauspusten?

Ich geh mal recherchieren und bin für Anregungen dankbar!


----------



## Yaggoth (2. Juli 2009)

Ich denke nahezu jeder wird einen Internet/Telefono Anbieter kennen den er bevorzugt und einen oder mehrere die er nie nie niemals empfehlen würde... nur kann es sich dabei durchaus um von anderen empfohlene Anbieter handeln ^^

Daher bleibt die Wahl des "besten" Anbieters wohl eine Glaubensfrage und die Möglichkeit einen Anbieter empfehlen zu können ist glücksabhängig ;-)

Z.B bin ich bei Versatel und kann mich nicht beklagen... Ein Kollege von mir, der 3 Straßen weiter wohnt hat nur Stress mit denen und wenn ich mir den Schriftverkehr bei ihm anschaue wird mir ganz anders... Sollte ich den Laden nun empfehlen oder eben nicht? Ich denke weder noch ist hier angebracht, so wie bei allen Anbietern...


----------



## claet (2. Juli 2009)

Naja ganz so isses ja nu nich Yaggoth. 

Klar gibt es immer Leute die positive und welche die negative Erfahrungen machen, auf der anderen Seite stell dir folgendes vor. 

Laden A - 100 Leute finden ihn geil, 10 beschweren sich.
Laden B - 10 Leute finden ihn geil, 100 beschweren sich. 

Da weiß ich doch genau wo ich bestellen würde, wa? =)


----------



## Yaggoth (2. Juli 2009)

Aber ist ein PC Forum keine representative Mehrheit oder Claet?

Schon klar, dass man seine Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen schlechten Anbieter verringern will, nur hilft da ein Forenbeitrag oder das einfache googlen nach einem Anbieter mit dem Wort "Problem" oder ähnlichem dahinter nicht aus, denn da wirst du zu allen Anbietern was finden.

Wie aussagekräftig ist es wenn hier einer schreibt "alles super bei XXX"? Einer von wievielen Kunden? ;-)

Daher ist es meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach bei Internetanbietern echt Glückssache... 

Edith: Sry hatte kurz nen Buchstabendreher bei deinem Nick Claet... schon geändert ^^


----------



## claet (2. Juli 2009)

Ja mein Name is ein bisi schwierig *g*

Naja klar ist das Buffed Forum nicht representativ. Aber man kann Stimmen einfangen von Leuten, die vllt ein bißchen mehr Ahnung haben als andere. 

Und Googleergebnisse würde ich doch tendentiell schon als representativ einstufen, doch .. 

Ich sag ja nicht, dass du vollkommen falsch liegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Aber ist ein PC Forum keine representative Mehrheit oder Claet?
> 
> Schon klar, dass man seine Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen schlechten Anbieter verringern will, nur hilft da ein Forenbeitrag oder das einfache googlen nach einem Anbieter mit dem Wort "Problem" oder ähnlichem dahinter nicht aus, denn da wirst du zu allen Anbietern was finden.
> 
> ...



Es ist halt so, das die einen mehr Glück haben die anderen weniger. 
Wir haben z.B. mal ein Tv Packet bei Unity Media genommen und dieses nach ein paar Tagen "zurück gegeben". Weil wir nur Probleme hatten.
Mein Onkel hat sich vor 1 oder 2 Wochen auch ein Packet von Unity Media geholt, und er hat garkeine Probleme.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> In Gedanken an meine kleine Flugzeugturbine daheim verliebe ich mich immer mehr in die Idee den GPU Kühler zu tauschen.
> 
> Hat wer noch Erfahrungen dazu? Garantieverlust ist klar denke ich .. wie schwierig ist das? Hab wie gesagt noch nie an einer Graka rumgeschraubt, aber jemand der schon einige PCs zusammengeschustert hat sollte das hinbekommen, oder?
> 
> ...



Der Wechsel ist eigentlich ganz einfach, nichts anderes als einen CPU-Kühler zu wechseln, nur das der GPU-Kühler etwas größer ist^^
Ob es einen Kühler gibt der die Luft hinten raushaut weiss ich nicht, hab bisher nur eine Wakü auf meine Grafikkarte aufgesetzt. Kannst ja einen Kanal um die Grafikkarte bauen^^


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Juli 2009)

Hm also ich hatte wie erwähnt richtig Probleme mit freenet!

Ich bin damals bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen in eine andere Stadt! Dort hab ich mich dann für freenet entschieden. Diese haben mich aber 3,5 Monate vertröstet, dass der Anschluss z.Zt. nicht möglich sei irgendetwas von erschöpften Kontingent war die Rede! Beim "Vertragsabschluss" sah das natürlich ganz anders aus! Ich hatte kein Telefon und kein Internet fast 4 Monate lang nicht! Hab mich dann ziemlich mit denen gefetzt, weil die mich auch nicht aus meinem Vertrag raus lassen wollten! bin dann zu nem Anwalt gegangen der hat mich dann da raus geholt! Schon krass 4 Monate nur mit handy.. zudem hat meine Freundin zu der Zeit 1 Jahr lang in Rumänien studiert, die Kommunikation war sehr schwer!!! 

Man kann schon bald sagen, dass ich nen regelrechten Hass auf freenet habe, was mich das damals an Nerven, Zeit und Geld gekostet hat... letztens war so ein calltyp von freenet an der Leitung der musste sich das alles anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Alice hat es danach innerhalb von 9 Tagen geschafft mir Internet und Telefon zu realisieren...


----------



## Yaggoth (2. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ja mein Name is ein bisi schwierig *g*



Hehe, naja so Buchstabendreher kommen mir bei den einfachsten Wörtern mal unter... naja was soll man machen? ;-)



claet schrieb:


> Naja klar ist das Buffed Forum nicht representativ. Aber man kann Stimmen einfangen von Leuten, die vllt ein bißchen mehr Ahnung haben als andere.



Selbst Mitarbeiter so mancher Anbieter können über nahezu jeden Anbieter positive und negative Berichte ablassen, vielleicht findet sich jemand der in der Beschwerdeabteilung mehrerer Anbieter gearbeitet hat und kann somit wirklich sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefern, jedoch andere sinnige Stimmen kann ich mir zu dem Thema aus einem Forum wohl kaum erhoffen... die meisten Stimmen werden so ausfallen: "ich bin bei X und zufrieden" oder "ich kann X nicht empfehlen" und das sagt genau gar nix aus.



claet schrieb:


> Und Googleergebnisse würde ich doch tendentiell schon als representativ einstufen, doch ..



Von der Masse an Infos schon, nur müsstest du dann noch einen Vergleich dazu aufstellen welcher Anbieter auf X Kunden wieviele Beschwerden hat... das liefert dir google bei der Suchanfrage "Anbieter X Problem" bestimmt nicht.



claet schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, dass du vollkommen falsch liegst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wuhu ;-)

Momentanes Ergebniss aus diesem Thread zum Thema Anbieter: 
Freenet ja und nein
Unity Media ja und nein
Versatel ja und nein
1&1 ja und nein
...

na wie das zu erwarten war ^^ (und wie hilfreich das ist)


----------



## Mikroflame (2. Juli 2009)

Hm.
Freenet scheide ich von Grund schon aus. Mein erster Anschluss  war von dennen. Ging 1 Monat,dann haben sie es einfach abgeschaltet.

Beim zweiten Mal nach ein paar Jahren gaben sie mir zwar den Anschluss, aber statt eine 2mbit leitung ,mir wurde aber meist nichtmal die Hälfte freigestellt.


Hab mir noch jetzt noch Kabel Deutschland angeschautLink .
Ist für den selben Preis wie bei 1&1 eine doppelt so schnelle Leitung. Außerdem habe ich bisher noch nie was schlechtes Darüber gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch soll das Personal hilfreich sein. Laut auszeichnungen war es auch oft Testsieger _D

Was meint ihr?^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2009)

_Schöne Kino-Ecke.. :X : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## claet (2. Juli 2009)

Stimmt! Bei dir daheim?

Fehlt nur die Wasserpfeife und die nackten Damen die einem mit Palmenblättern Luft zufächern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Stimmt! Bei dir daheim?



_Schön wär´s..naja..abgesehen davon kostet warscheinlich der  Beamer schon soviel wie meine jetztige komplette Einrichtung , sicherlich sogar mehr.. :X_
_
Naja , vllt später mal.. *träum*_


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schön war´s..naja..abgesehen davon kostet warscheinlich der  Beamer schon soviel wie meine jetztige komplette Einrichtung , sicherlich sogar mehr.. :X_
> _
> Naja , vllt später mal.. *träum*_



Lotto spielen .. und gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder nen guten Job haben das du soviel wie das alles auf dem Bild kostet in nem Monat verdienst.
Arzt z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Arzt z.B.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst Arzt mit eigener großer Privatpraxis wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Durchschnittsarzt im Krankenhaus verdient nicht soo klasse ;D

Thema Provider:
Arcor: Hatten wir schlechte Erfahrungen, vielleicht überreagiert mein Vater auch
Alice: Bisher 3 mal in ich weiß nicht wie langer Zeit für 24 Stunden oder mehr kein Internet...miserabler, kostenpflichtiger Support.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du meinst Arzt mit eigener großer Privatpraxis wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja die privat Artz wollen nur geld machen die in Krankenhaus wollen den menschen helfen.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du meinst Arzt mit eigener großer Privatpraxis wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Privatprasix aus Sylt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (War doch diese Reichen "Bonzen" Insel oder ?)

Stimmt Arcor hatten wir auch mal, dann nach Freenet, war genauso Scheiße und dann nach Dokom, Bisher keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne noch das Geräusch wenn man(n) sich mit Freenet über W-Lan ohne Flat -> eingewählt <- hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bleibt unvergessen.

Und spiel mal GW (Guild Wars) wenn du am Tag vielleicht 30 Minuten Maximal ins Internet konntest, ohne Flat sit das sonst teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Stress05 schrieb:


> ja die privat Artz wollen nur geld machen die in Krankenhaus wollen den menschen helfen.



Klick mich!


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> ja die privat Artz wollen nur geld machen die in Krankenhaus wollen den menschen helfen.


Deswegen gehst du auch immer ins Krankenhaus wenn du krank bist, und nicht zum Hausarzt wa?

Klar, alle Ärzte mit eigener Praxis sind Kapitalisten. Ob nun Allgemeinmediziner, Augenärzte, Zahnärzte, Hals-Nasen-Ohren-Ärzte etc. pp.


Ganz falsches Topic btw.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe gerade Hijackthis benutzt und das kam dabei raus.


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:29:27, on 02.07.2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WButton.exe
C:\Program Files\Sceneo\Bonavista\Services\ODSBC\ODSBCApp.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite CBE\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynMedion.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\ICQ6.5\ICQ.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aldi.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.buffed.de/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aldi.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchAp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotkeyApp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CtrlVol] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\CtrlVol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMgrOSD] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wbutton] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\Wbutton.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVBroadcast] C:\Program Files\Sceneo\Bonavista\SERVICES\ODSBC\ODSBCApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile-based device management] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] "C:\Windows\system32\msconfig.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite CBE\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UVS10 Preload] C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead VideoStudio SE DVD\uvPL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [toolbar_eula_launcher] C:\Program Files\GoogleEULA\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ieupdate] "C:\Windows\system32\ieexplorer32.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - Startup: RC.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\DTV\Yakumo QuickStick Basic DVB-T\RC.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Hinzufügen zu Kaspersky Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite CBE\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft E&xel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: eBay - Der weltweite Online-Marktplatz - {0B65DCC9-1740-43dc-B19C-4F309FB6A6CA} - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-1170-17534-17/4 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: eBay - {0B65DCC9-1740-43dc-B19C-4F309FB6A6CA} - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-1170-17534-17/4 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Statistik für Web-Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite CBE\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: An OneNote senden - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: An OneNote s&enden - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: eBay - Der weltweite Online-Marktplatz - {0B65DCC9-1740-43dc-B19C-4F309FB6A6CA} - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-1170-17534-17/4 (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: eBay - {0B65DCC9-1740-43dc-B19C-4F309FB6A6CA} - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-1170-17534-17/4 (file missing) (HKCU)
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\r3hook.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\adialhk.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Security Suite CBE (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite CBE\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour-Dienst (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\ALDI Foto Service Nord\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopManager.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-Dienst (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Sceneo PVR Service (srvcPVR) - Buhl Data Service GmbH - C:\Program Files\Sceneo\Bonavista\Services\PVR\PVRService.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: WisLMSvc - Wistron Corp. - C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WisLMSvc.exe

--
End of file - 11003 bytes
```

Kann mir einer etwas dazu sagen, und was das zubedeuten hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

dein PC ist kaputt. Werf ihn aus dem Fenster.







Ansonsten mal im trojanerboard fragen, die kennen das im Schlaf.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Also die Auswertung auf der Seite in dem ich das Log dort eingefügt habe, stand dort 1 Schädlich 6 Neutral alles andere Sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (2. Juli 2009)

Oh man. Hab eben die Benchmark von Street Fighter IV laufen lassen und nebenbei geguckt, wie heiß der PC wird.

CPU: 75°C.
GPU: 85°C

Ich werd' mir ja bald den EKL Groß Clock'ner und den Scythe Musashi holen.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

GPU ist je nach Karte normalwert, CPU ist viel zu warm! Hardware?


Claet ich hab es vergessen zu erwähnen: Auf den AC werden noch Lüfter geschnallt, am besten was vom Schlage eines Nanoxia, also 2x120mm.


Und schwer ist das nicht. Das sind nur ein paar Schräubchen die weg müssen, WLP erneuern (ich denk, das weißt du eh) und ansonsten einfach wies in der Anleitung steht. Kompliziert ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (2. Juli 2009)

CPU: Q9550, nicht overclocked.
GPU: HD4870 (Ich weiß, dass die 85°C jetzt nicht so heiß sind, trotzdem hätte ich Sie gern kühler ;>)
Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-DS3
Gehäuse: NZXT Apollo


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

Ist der Q9550 boxed? Das ist sicher das C1-Stepping, oder?

Du kannst aber sicher mit dem DS3 undervolten, damit kann man auch einige °C rausholen.


----------



## EXclaw (2. Juli 2009)

Jap. Boxed und Ja, C1.

Erstmal schön die Kühler bestellen :S


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

kannst du mal nen Screen von CPU-Z machen? 

Ich hab schon nen C1 gesehen, der auf 0,792V stabil bei 333x8,5 läuft. Das senkt sowohl Temperatur als auch Verbrauch.

bei ht4u haben sie exakt dein Board und die CPU getestet, allerdings im E0. Die ging bis 440x8,5 ohne VCore-Erhöhung, also fast 3,8Ghz. Bei 470Mhz und 1,2xV Spannung hat dann das Board dicht gemacht (ist ja auch kein wirkliches OC-Board). Undervoltet lief die CPU bis 0,992V stabil.


Ansonsten: Welchen Kühler willst du bestellen? Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir zu einem Tower raten.


----------



## EXclaw (2. Juli 2009)

Als CPU Kühler den EKL Groß Clock'ner und als GPU Kühler den Scythe Musashi.

CPU-Z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

VCore passt, auch wenn gerade runtergetaktet ist.


Die Wahl der Kühler ist ordentlich, beides spitzen Modelle!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

ne frage warum macht ihr bei den zusammen stellen der pc immer nur amd rein warum net intel intel is doch besser zum zoggen geeignet


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

Ganz einfach: AMD bietet im unteren Preisbereich das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Und der 7750+ bzw. 920/940 sind sehr wohl zum spielen geeignet.

Wenn du dir mal die PCs im oberen Preisbereich anschaust, wirst du auch Intel finden. Außerdem darf man doch auch den Schwächeren am Markt unterstützen, eine Monopolstellung will sicher niemand von uns haben.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

ja aber hab mir nen pc zusammen gerechnet mit intel bin auf 630 euro gekommen und der is hammer geil zum zoggen


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage warum macht ihr bei den zusammen stellen der pc immer nur amd rein warum net intel intel is doch besser zum zoggen geeignet


Sagt wer? o.0
Ich will ihm die Unwissenheit gerne "austreiben"

In den unteren Preisbereichen hat AMD deutlich die Nase vorn, erst im höheren Preisbereich hängen die Intel-Prozessoren die AMDs ab...



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ja aber hab mir nen pc zusammen gerechnet mit intel bin auf 630 euro gekommen und der is hammer geil zum zoggen


Poste doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

Sicher, Intel hat in der Regel mehr Leistung pro Ghz, aber dass AMDs nicht zum spielen geeignet sind ist Käse. Klar waren die ersten Phenoms nicht gerade eine Leistungsbombe, technisch gesehen aber Hightech pur. AMD hat viele Technologien schon lange vor Intel gehabt, zB den nativen Quad, welchen Intel erst mit dem Core i7 heraubringen konnte, AMD schon mit dem Phenom. Ich möchte nur mal auf die Dragon-Plattform hinweißen.

edit: Jopp, PC würde mich auch interessieren. Und ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher, dass der nach Strich und Faden auseinander genommen wird


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

^so der rechner hat nen intel 2,6x2  also dual core kostet stolze 150,00€ 
nvidia 290 oder 260 wie die heist mit 512 mb ram 
4 gb ramm 
nen asus bord ka wie das heist hat aber wert 99,90 € 
und halt netzt teil und und tower und festplatte halt


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2009)

> Und ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher, dass der nach Strich und Faden auseinander genommen wird


Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin sehr gespannt ^^

Edit: Sorry, überteuert. Da hättest von AMD was deutlich besseres bekommen. Ein E5300 ist nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß : / (Wo du für den 150 Euro gezahlt hast wüsste ich auch gerne. Für den Preis gibts einen E8400, sogar noch besseres.)
Die Graka wird wohl eine GTX260 sein, die hat aber 896 MB VRAM.
Alles in allem kann ich dir, ohne jetzt wirklich genau zu wissen was drin ist, sagen dass du für den Preis was besseres bekommen hättest.. Auch wenn ich selber Intel Fan bin, aber da hätte es besseres gegeben.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ^so der rechner hat nen intel 2,6x2  also dual core kostet stolze 150,00€
> nvidia 290 oder 260 wie die heist mit 512 mb ram
> 4 gb ramm
> nen asus bord ka wie das heist hat aber wert 99,90 €
> und halt netzt teil und und tower und festplatte halt



Oha ohne viel Ahnung zu haben sage ich jetzt schonmal .... das ist bestimmt nen Hammerteil

/Ironie off (Außer das mit der Ahung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

sry wegen doppel post schreib ma alle mit richtigen namen auf
Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 is sogar nen 3 ghz ^^ 
Gainward GTS250
Asus P5N-D
CoolerMaster Silent Pro M600
Kingston KHX6400D2K2/4G
Maxtor STM3160318AS ja hab noch ne externe 
tower halt nen midi also der vor desktop 
und halt nen einfaches dvd laufwerk


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ^so der rechner hat nen intel 2,6x2  also dual core kostet stolze 150,00€
> nvidia 290 oder 260 wie die heist mit 512 mb ram
> 4 gb ramm
> nen asus bord ka wie das heist hat aber wert 99,90 €
> und halt netzt teil und und tower und festplatte halt


http://www.facepalm.org/


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2009)

Ok, immerhin ein E8400 (dafür aber nur eine GTS250 seh ich gerade... )
Für den Preis einen tollen Quadcore mit 3 GHz bekommen und dazu noch eine nette HD4890 (siehe Sticky...). Ändert also nicht viel, trotzdem zu viel gezahlt...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

ne frage Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 und Intel® Core2Quad Q8200 95W sind preis gleich welchen empfiehlt ihr mir
und nvidia is für mich alpha als auch omega


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.facepalm.org/



DAS muss ich mir merken!


btw: Trifft es zu 100%!


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 is sogar nen 3 ghz ^^


Bei unseren Zusammenstellungen sind da schon schnelle Quad- und Triplecores drin...



> Gainward GTS250


Umbenannte 9800GTX...deutlich langsamer als die HD4870/4890



> Asus P5N-D


Auch nicht so der Wahn...aber das ordentlichste an der Zusammenstellung



> CoolerMaster Silent Pro M600


Kenn ich persönlich nicht, aber Cooler Master hat meist recht laute Netzteile



> Kingston KHX6400D2K2/4G


Okay...Kingston ist aber öfter mal inkompatibel...würd lieber zu Corsauir greifen



> Maxtor STM3160318AS ja hab noch ne externe


160GB? Das ist mal echt garnix, das würd ich garantiert nirgends reinbauen. Wahrscheinlich veraltet, da die Neuentwicklungen inzwischen mindestens 640GB haben. Und Maxtor ist bestenfalls zweitklassig



> tower halt nen midi also der vor desktop


Ähm...Marke? Hersteller? Bei uns ist ein CM Dominator Xcalade verbaut (meine ich), das das Optimum im Bereich bis 90€ darstellt 



> und halt nen einfaches dvd laufwerk


Gibts auch Marken ;D


Ich würd lieber nen PC von uns nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 und Intel® Core2Quad Q8200 95W sind preis gleich welchen empfiehlt ihr mir
> und nvidia is für mich alpha als auch *omega*



Meinst du damit du willst mit nvidia ins Grab gehn?^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

tja hab mit nvidia angefangen und werde mit nvidia meine gamer zeit zu ende gehen ^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> tja hab mit nvidia angefangen und werde mit nvidia meine gamer zeit zu ende gehen ^^


Das heißt, wenn Intel Nvidia kauft, hörst du auf zu zocken? 
DANKE DANKE DANKE :x


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juli 2009)

nein natürlich net weis aber das dadurch nvidia weiter exestiert meinte mit nvidia omega wen bundeswehr ruf bin ich dan zu 90% nicht mehr am pc und dan endet meine zeit als gamer 
-.- aber egal ^^


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 und Intel® Core2Quad Q8200 95W sind preis gleich welchen empfiehlt ihr mir
> und nvidia is für mich alpha als auch omega


Achso, du hast noch nicht bestellt? Dann nimm auf jedenfall einen der PCs aus dem Sticky, der 550 Euro PC wäre was für dich. Und glaub mir, auch wenn AMD und ATI draufsteht wirst du damit tausendmal glücklicher als mit einem E8400 und einer GTS250. Zwischen den beiden PCs liegen Welten.

Btw, die Facepalmseite ist cool, kannte ich auch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> tja hab mit nvidia angefangen und werde mit nvidia meine gamer zeit zu ende gehen ^^



das sind so dermaßen schwachsinnige Aussagen...unfassbar.

Und zum Thema E8400/Q8200: Ich empfehl dir weder noch. Aktuell erachte ich es als nichtmehr sinnvoll einen Dualcore zu kaufen, auch wenn hier der E8400 das Optimum bzgl. P/L ist. Der Q8200 ist Pappe. Nur für Spar-Encoder denkbar und selbst da suboptimal.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Btw, die Facepalmseite ist cool, kannte ich auch noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Forestle -> Facepalm -> Erste Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Forestle ist eine Suchmaschine, die meines Erachtens nach genausogut ist wie Google und dabei den Regenwald schützt ;D
www.forestle.de
Wenn ihr Firefox mit der Suchmaschinenleiste benutzt, einfach wenn ihr auf Forestle.com seid auf das Dropmenüda gehen und Forestle hinzufügen ;D


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> btw. Forestle ist eine Suchmaschine, die meines Erachtens nach genausogut ist wie Google und dabei den Regenwald schützt ;D


Klingt zumindest interesannt ^^ Ich hab Bing eine Chanche gegeben, also werd ich auch Forestle mal ein paar Tage testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Forestle -> Facepalm -> Erste Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dank dir hab ich heute noch was gutes getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal eben einen Quadratmeter Wald gerettet...


----------



## Wagga (2. Juli 2009)

Nehmt google oder lycos, sind die besten.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2009)

_Unsere Zusammenstellung Chris , hab ich da was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne , schon in Ordnung :]_


----------



## Mikroflame (2. Juli 2009)

*Klick*


Rein aus Interesse.

Würdet ihr ein Notebook kaufen wollen, wieviel hättet ihr dafür bezahlt,bzw bis wieviel währt ihr Hochgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aktion ist zwar schon etwas her,aber was solls xD


----------



## claet (3. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Claet ich hab es vergessen zu erwähnen: Auf den AC werden noch Lüfter geschnallt, am besten was vom Schlage eines Nanoxia, also 2x120mm.



Das hab ich mir inzwische auch schon ergoogelt =)
Danke für die Tipps, werde heute abend mal einen Blick in mein Gehäuse werfen und gucken wieviel Platz ich habe und mir dann so etwas in der Richtung Mushashi (oder wie des ding heißt) bestellen. Meine 4850 wird übrgigens bis zu 100° warm, was zwar noch ATI Spezifikation ist, aber weder für die Karte, noch für meine Ohren gut ist. Wenn die Leute im Skype sich anfangen zu beschweren, ich glaub dann ist eine Grenze erreicht xD


----------



## Hanfgurke (3. Juli 2009)

100°F hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn die Skype-Leute sich schon beschweren ... hui dann würde ich aber Alarm schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei im Moment die Umgebungstemperaturen auch nicht allzu optimal sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Schlepptop geht grad auch nix unter 70°C ... beim Zocken eher noch 10° mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (3. Juli 2009)

nope 212° F, 373.15 K oder eben 100° C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der lüfter eben auf 100%


----------



## Hanfgurke (3. Juli 2009)

Tjoa jetzt im IDLE tantzen die zwei Prozzi-Kerne bei 63°C rum.
Aber ich krieg diese drückende Hitze nich aus'm Raum raus ... und fange hier im Stuhl beinahe das Schiwtzen an ... im Sitzen(!) ... vom Tippen(!) ... der Sommer is' nix für mich.


----------



## EXclaw (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 'ner Runde SFIV.

Ein Grund mehr, den Sommer nicht zu mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir schon einige Berichte und Kommentare im Internet durch gelesen und möchte euch auch einmal fragen.

Was sind die Vor- unc Nachteile von Firefox und IE.

Im Moment probiere ich FF 3.5 sonst habe ich IE 8 benutzt.

und noch eine Frage.

Bei mir auf dem Laptop ist die CPU Auslastung, beim Internet nutzen schon meist bei 80-85%> Normal ist das nicht oder ?


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Firefox ist deutlich schneller und sicherer als IE - mir ist kein Vorteil vom IE bekannt. 
Wenn Firefox - warum auch immer - zu sehr auslastet teste mal Safari oder Opera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Firefox ist deutlich schneller und sicherer als IE - mir ist kein Vorteil vom IE bekannt.
> Wenn Firefox - warum auch immer - zu sehr auslastet teste mal Safari oder Opera
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe generell so eine Auslastung ob mit FF, IE oder garkeinem Browser, die Auslastung ist immer im hohen Bereich.

Jetzt im Moment steht im Tastmanager:
Prozesse: 63
CPU-Auslastung: 70%
Physikalischer Speicher: 75%


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

Firefox ist eindeutig der beste Browser.


Mach doch mal einen Screen von den Tasks im Taskmanager, und zwar nach CPU-Last geordnet.


----------



## Gomel (3. Juli 2009)

Naja 63 Prozzese sind schon sehr viel,bei mir sind es derzeit 29 und ich hab Firefox und WoW offen


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kurz bevor ich das Pic gemacht hatte stand bei Firefox statt ner 40 noch ne 9 oder so.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

"Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen" anklicken und das Fenster so ziehen, dass man alle Prozesse sehen kann.


Bei mir sinds aktuell auch 60 Prozesse mit Last.fm und Firefox. Bei mir sinds einfach irre viele Treiber und Programme die im Hintergrund laufen, nur 4 Stück für Maus/Tastatur.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

So hat bissel länger gedauert, Laptop wollte nicht so recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann leider nicht alles sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Sucht Kaspersky gerade? 26% wären etwas hoch wenn nicht...


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sucht Kaspersky gerade? 26% wären etwas hoch wenn nicht...



Eigentlich nicht o.O, naja das ist ne ältere Version also so ne Testversion, hole mir aber wenn ich mir den neuen Rechner hole Kaspersky mit 3 Lizenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, da sollte ja kein Unterschied sein. Hast du zufällig eine neue Kasperskyversion über eine ältere installiert? Da hatte ich schonmal heftige Probleme mit der CPU-Auslastung...


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Ne ist das einzige auf dem Laptop, auf meinem Pc hatte ich ne normale Version drauf.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

also mein Kaspersky '09 hat 0% CPU-Last, dafür aber 7MB mehr Ramverbrauch als bei dir.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Japp, bei mir auch. Ich versteh nicht warum das bei dir so viel CPU-Leistung zieht...


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Also das ich ne Testverion von 2007 glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das was auf meinem Rechner war hatte auch immer wenig auslastung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Dell-144.000-19-Zo...o_37144564.html


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

hehe, Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Tja, da soll DELL mal knapp 150.000 Monitore vollkommen unter dem Marktpreis verschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Meiner Meinung nach könnte DELL den Monitor zum Einkaufspreis allen Kunden anbieten, die ihn für 10€ bestellt haben, war ja denk ich nur ein Fehler und keine gezielte Täuschung. Aber da sieht man wieder: Sind alles auch nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

habs schon mitbekommen. Bekomm den RSS von CB immer auf die G15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Cool, wie heisst denn das Applet dafür? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit den Monitoren ist ja echt mal cool, da hätt ich auch ordentlich bestellt ^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

"Logitech LCD RSS Reader", das ist beim Logitech-Treiber dabei. Ich hab aktuell die Version 3.02.173.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich hab noch 2.02.101 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann lad ich mal den neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

durchaus empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und das mit den Monitoren ist ja echt mal cool, da hätt ich auch ordentlich bestellt ^^



Jop hätte mir 5 Bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 für meinen Gamer pc ^^ 

Und noch 3 für meine andren pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte die nicht bestellt weil ich sie unbedingt benutzen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sagen wir mal 50 Stück für insgesammt 500 Euro kauft und die dann auf Ebay verkauft... da kriegt man mindestens das 15fache dafür, was das wäre kannst dir ja ausrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mal wieder ein bisschen was in meine Hardware investieren und würde gerne eure Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen zu den Sachen haben, die ich schonmal rausgesucht habe:


- Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler    (der ist denk ich mal top, oder?)

- Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad CPU   (hab viel Gutes drüber in Tests gelesen, was haltet ihr davon?)

- Razer eXactMat & eXactRest    (wäre dann doch bereit ein bisschen mehr Geld für ein Mauspad auszugeben, die Frage ist halt, ob sich das Gelkissen lohnt)

- Cooler Master HAF 932   (ich weiß, Design ist Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällts und die "inneren Werte" sollen ganz gut sein)


Joa, das wars dann erstmal, bzw. für mehr reichts Geld net (dummer Führerschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

1. geniale Wahl, super Kühler! Hab ich selbst im Einsatz, ich will ihn nie wieder hergeben

2. naja, einige sagen es gibt nix besseres, andere warnen davor weil das Entfernen furchtbar sein soll und die MX-2 bessere Ergebnisse liefert und sich einfacher entfernen lässt.

3. hmm, naja. Die Kombination hab ich auch. Gelkissen liegt in der Schublade, ist viel zu hoch. Lohnt sich nicht zu kaufen. Das Mousepad selbst hat bei mir auf der Speed-Seite nach ca. 9 Monaten Abnutzungserscheinungen gezeigt, ohne dass ich es arg beansprucht hätte. Ansonsten aber wirklich super! die eXactRest kannst du dir aber sparen.

4. Wie du schon sagtest - es ist Geschmackssache. Sicher ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, wenn nur das Design nicht wäre. Rein von der Qualität und das was das Gehäuse zu bieten hat spricht nix dagegen, aber das Design gefällt mir nicht. Ich finds nicht hässlich, auf keinen Fall, aber wenn ich mir ein Gehäuse um den Preis kaufe soll es mir auch zu 100% gefallen.


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

- Super, wie ist der Lüfter, der dabei ist?

- Ich glaub ich bleib bei dem MetalPad, weil ich kein Fan von Pasten auftragen bin.

- Danke für die Info mit dem eXactRest, ob ich mir jetzt aber das Mauspad hol...weiß noch nicht, gibts da noch was besseres zu nem vergleichbaren Preis?

- Dem HAF würde ich auf jeden Fall noch ein Power/HDD-LED-Mod verpassen (die blauen sollen ja echt sch**** aussehen) und vllt den Innenraum später noch schwarz lackieren, wobei mir da zZ die Zeit für fehlt^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

Der Lüfter der dabei ist ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Er reicht für ziemlich extremes OC, mehr als 3,8Ghz wollte ich meinem Q9550 aber nicht geben. Jetzt hab ich 2 S-Flex dran und damit waren die Temps auch bei 4,2Ghz noch okay. Zwar warm, aber in Anbetracht des OC super.

Zum Metalpad: Informier dich darüber bitte nochmal, nicht dass du eine böse Überraschung erlebst. Pasten sind sehr einfach im Gebrauch.


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann überleg ich mir das mit dem Pad doch nomma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht irre hat Klos das mal erwähnt, ich meine, er hat es empfohlen. Vielleicht kann er dir was dazu sagen. Ich möchte keinesfalls sagen, dass es schlecht ist. Um darüber urteilen zu können hab ich mich schlichtweg noch nicht genug damit befasst. Ich meine aber, dass ich schon von div. Problemen damit gehört/gelesen hab.

edit: Ich seh da gerade etwas. CB schrieb: "Sollte eine Deinstallation allerdings doch einmal von Nöten sein, muss der Metalllegierung nicht gleich mit Abschliff oder speziellen Polituren, wie es bei der Liquid Pro bisweilen der Fall war, zuleibe gerückt werden, sondern es genügen die im Reinigungsset enthaltenen Beigaben."

Das ändert natürlich einiges an der Sache. Das Entfernen hab ich nämlich als Hauptproblem im Hinterkopf.

Den Test kennst du sicher schon, zur Sicherheit poste ich ihn trotzdem: CB-Test


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte mir wenn sowieso nur das Pad und nicht die Flüssigkeit holen. Außerdem wenn mit Reinigungsset, das die Reste ganz gut wegbekommen soll, aber wenn sich Klos da ein bisschen mit auskennt, warte ich mal seine Meinung ab.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

wird wohl das beste sein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juli 2009)

hi all bin wieder da ^^ so war heute bei kmelektronik da sagten die mir amd wer nicht so der renner beim spielen und die sagen intel wer besser und sind schon in der gamer 
zusammen stellung (pc zusammenstellung) seit jahren erfolgreich weil ich sie kenne ^^ (krieg aber keine prozente aber egal ) und die sagen halt intel wer schneller was soll ich jetzt glauben ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht wollen sie auch nur dran verdienen ?


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all bin wieder da ^^ so war heute bei kmelektronik da sagten die mir amd wer nicht so der renner beim spielen und die sagen intel wer besser und sind schon in der gamer
> zusammen stellung (pc zusammenstellung) seit jahren erfolgreich weil ich sie kenne ^^ (krieg aber keine prozente aber egal ) und die sagen halt intel wer schneller was soll ich jetzt glauben ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du willst nicht wissen, wie viel Geld Intel an die Endkundenhändler zahlt und gezahlt hat ;D

Aber natürlich, Intel-Prozessoren sind schneller. Die i7-Prozis sind unerreicht.
Nur zahlst du halt MINDESTENS 450€ für eine MoBo-Prozi-Kombi. Da bist du meiner Meinung nach mit günstigeren PCs besser bedient. Und im Preissegment der Prozessoren bis 200€ (Das Mainstreamseggment) sind sich Intel und AMD ebenbürtig, bzw. unter 150€ ist AMD weit vorne.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

das glaube ich auch Nebola. Ich wiederhol mich also: Intel ist bei der Leistung pro Gigahertz besser! Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass AMD schlecht wäre. Weißt du, dass Intel vielen Shops Geld bezahlt hat, damit sie kein AMD verkaufen? Und das ist nicht ein Gerücht, sondern das ist Tatsache, und dafür mussten sie eine richtige hohe Strafe bezahlen. Daher wäre ich bei solchen Aussagen sehr vorsichtig.

Schau mal: Ein Q9550, welches eine super CPU von Intel ist, ist deiner Meinung nach sicher für Gaming geeignet. Die CPU taktet mit 2,83Ghz und ist richtig schnell. Das Pendant von AMD ist der X4 940 welcher mit 3Ghz taktet. Schneller? Fehlanzeige! Er ist zwar langsamer, aber nur minimal. Und vor allem ist er BE. Beide sind gleich gut für Spiele geeignet, der AMD ist aber ca. 40€ günstiger als der Intel. Daher ist AMD im Preisbereich unter 800€ (für den gesammten PC) fast immer zu bevorzugen. In den höheren Preisbereichen ist Intel natürlich schneller. AMDs teuerste Desktop-CPU ist der X4 955 mit 3,2Ghz für 160€, also schneller und günstiger als der Intel Q9550. Intels teuerste (aktuelle) CPUs sind die Core i7 965/975 XE für je ca. 900€. Dass die dann schneller sind als ein AMD für 160€ dürfte logisch sein, oder?


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Intel Prozessoren besitzen mehr Leistung pro MHz, deshalb kann man von der Leistung her z.B. einen Phenom II 955 BE von AMD (3,2 GHz) mit einem Core2Duo Q9550 von intel (2,83 Ghz) vergleichen. Dabei fällt auf, dass die AMD cpu etwas billiger ist, als das intel Pendant mit etwa gleicher Leistung. Außerdem sind die Mainboards für AMD Sockel oft auch noch billiger als die für intel Sockel.


Edit: Tja, da waren Asoriel und Falathrim schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all bin wieder da ^^ so war heute bei kmelektronik da sagten die mir amd wer nicht so der renner beim spielen und die sagen intel wer besser und sind schon in der gamer
> zusammen stellung (pc zusammenstellung) seit jahren erfolgreich weil ich sie kenne ^^ (krieg aber keine prozente aber egal ) und die sagen halt intel wer schneller was soll ich jetzt glauben ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist immer wieder interessant wie leicht man Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben, beliebige Sachen andrehen kann. Da hat Intel wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet indem sie die Händler für diese Aussagen bezahlen. Kaufst du eigentlich auch an der Haustür Versicherungen weil der Herr verspricht das du da nur Gewinn machen kannst?^^

Kann immer nur wieder empfehlen sich vorher etwas zu informieren, wie man es auch bei allem anderen tut.
Hier ein Test nur für dich, schau dir mal die Ergebnisse bei den Spielen an:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_spiele


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Ich will mal wissen, wie übel diese Grafikkarte ist ?

Klick mich!


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, wahrscheinlich auch nicht schneller als zwei GTX 285 im SLI, dafür halt auf einem PCB und als Limited Edition - was man auch am Preis merkt.

Edit: Klos, Asoriel meinte, du würdest dich mit den MetalPads von Coollaboratory auskennen, kannst du mir vielleicht eine Empfehlung zu denen geben?
Edit2: *Korrektur* Laut Hardwareluxx besitzt die GTX 295 Mars von Asus zwei PCB.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

naja, aber ehrlich gesagt ist die GTX295 Mars keine wirkliche Neuheit mehr. Aber Ceek, sicher, dass es nur 1 PCB ist? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich finde es brutal: Ein GTX295 Mars SLI-Gespann hat 8GB (!) VRam!


----------



## Ceek (3. Juli 2009)

Hab das glaub ich mal irgendwo gelesen, will aber meine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8GB können aber bei SLI doch garnicht richtig ausgenutzt werden, oder? Ist das dann nicht effektiv immer die Hälfte, weil die gleichen Daten einfach in beide Speicher geschrieben werden? Ich weiß nicht, wie sich das dann bei zwei von den Karten verhält.


Edit: *Korrektur* Laut Hardwareluxx besitzt die GTX 295 Mars von Asus zwei PCB.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

ah, danke für die Info. Hätte mich auch schwer gewundert, wie man 2 GTX285 auf einem PCB unterbingen will.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Hm... ich hab ja vorhin den neuen Treiber für die G15 installiert und an sich liefs auch ganz gut. Nur hab ich eben während dem Raid gemerkt dass die meine Hotkeys auf den G-Tasten nicht mehr funktionieren. Im Key Profiler sind sie eingetragen und wenn ich sie bei nem anderen Programm bzw. Spiel benutz funktionieren sie auch, nur bei WoW nicht. Den Treiber komplett zu entfernen und neu zu installieren hat auch nichts gebracht. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

Bei den ersten 3.X-Treiber gabs Probleme, da seit dem G11(?), G13, G15 und G19 unterstützt wurden. Hast du den neusten? Hast du die alte oder die refresh?


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die refresh und den neusten Treiber von der Logitech Seite runtergeladen.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

hmm komisch...vielleicht die Hotkeys mal neu eintragen?


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Japp, schon ein paar mal. Wie gesagt, in allen anderen Programmen funktionieren die auch, nur in WoW nicht. Ich such mal die alte Treiber CD und teste mal ob es wieder geht wenn ich den alten Treiber benutze.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juli 2009)

ja, das kannst machen. Vielleicht gibts ja auch so ein RSS-Plugin, ich such mal eben danach.


edit: So, hier: Klick


edit2: Ich hab mal in nem SysProfil eine GTX260 von Zotac gesehen, bei der das PCB fast vollkommen bedeckt war und der Kühler im Carbon-Design war (oder gar echtes Carbon?). Nur auf dem Lüfters stand Zotac. Weiß zufällig jemand was das für eine Version ist? Sah echt verdammt gut aus!


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2009)

Cool, danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sobald ich die CD gefunden hab teste ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

So, der Q9550 ist angekommen. Ich bin recht zufrieden, sowohl mit der VID (1,184V) als auch mit den Temperaturen. Hier mal ein Screen vom primeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das passt Gleich mal 3DMark laufen lassen.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich auch schon auf meinen 9550, auch wenns noch nen knappen Monat dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Gott, ich hab gestern ma geschaut, was meine Temps an der GraKa so sagen: im Idle 60°(!!!!), unter Last deutlich über 90.... bei mir im Zimmer sinds aber auch knapp 30 Grad... ich hasse Sommer! Werd mir den Accelero jetzt doch direkt bestellen und net noch nen Monat warten, hab zuviel Schiss, dass die GraKa nen sauberen Abgang macht.

Edit: hab die Temps aber mit dem Ausbau meiner Soundkarte zumindest um 5° im Idle senken können. Die hat im unteren Teil des Gehäuses die Lust Luft gestaut wie nochwas, und das tat der Graka wohl auch net sonderlich gut.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Ich liebe mein Antec :X : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach etwa 45min CSS 

/Edit : Okay , zwichen dem Bild und der Zeit wo ich aufgehört hab sinid 15min Pause gewesen , aber trotzdem :X_


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juli 2009)

Naja, also 15 min is ja schon recht lang ;D Und CSS belastet die Graka nun auch nich so extrem^^ Hast du ne 4870 oder ne 4850? Hab gestern das erste ma ne HD4870 in der Firma gesehn  die wird ja ma scheiße heiß hab ich sos Gefühl^^ Gehäuse war auf und ich hab ma aus Jux an den Kühler gegriffen... hab mir fast die Finger verbrannt... im Idle!


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

Jopp, ein guter Airflow ist bei entsprechender Hardware einfach ein Muss. Wenn man in Regionen von hochgezüchteten Dualcores oder Quads mit dicken Grafikkarten vorstößt sollte zumindest vorne und hinten je ein Lüfter sein um dem Airflow zu garantieren, am besten mehr. Ich hab bei mir im großen Gehäuse vorne und hinten je 2x einen Scythe S-Flex und im Rebel9 vorne 2x120mm und hinten 1x120mm, besonders im Sommer freut sich da die Hardware.

edit: Radon er hat die 4870. Meine 4870x2 wurde schon 110°C warm. Trotz guten Airflows dümpelt sie im Idle bei ca. 60°C und geht unter Last nochmal hoch. Die 110°C waren bei enorm verstaubtem Kühler als ich noch keine Luftfilter vo den Lüftern hatte. Wenn ich den Lüfter auf 100% drehen lasse ist es wirklich nichtmehr lustig, da muss ich in nen anderen Raum zum telefonieren.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juli 2009)

Klar, ich finds nur faszinierend. Meine CPU is wie immer im Idle zw 29 und 31°, die Coretemps sind auch wie gewohnt bei 37°. Nur die Grafikkarte macht schon von Anfang an einen auf "ICH WERD JETZT HEIß, YAY!!!11". Da hat Gainward wohl ganz schön scheiße gebaut mit ihrem Referenzkühler. Könnte das evtl daran liegen, dass des eine der ersten GTX260 mit 216 Unified Shadern is? Sprich, das Platinenlayout war damals noch netso ausgereicht, dass der Referenzkühlkörper der 192er Versionen net mithalten kann? Fragen über Fragen...

Edit: Wie hießen nochma die Gehäusekühle, die die empfohlen hast Asoriel? die mit den weißen LEDs?


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2009)

Wow, 42° hat meine Graka vielleicht kurz nach dem hochfahren und auch dann nicht lang ^^ 
Naja, ich warte ja auch nurnoch bis das neue Gehäuse endlich mal geliefert wrid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (4. Juli 2009)

Meine GTX 260, 65nm, leicht übertaktet, hat im idle ca 48° und unter Extremlast (Furmark Burning Mode) max. 87° (nach ca 4h). Hab im Centurion 590 von Cooler Master 4 Lüfter drinnen, 2 vorne, 1 hinten, 1 hinten/oben, alles 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab seit dem hochfahren nichts irgendwie Grafikbelastendes gemacht und bin bei 55°, CPU Kerne bei 53°... Wenn ichs ordentlich belaste kommt die Graka maximal auf 91° (aber auch nur über Furmark, bei Spielen nie) und die CPU Kerne auf maximal 68°... aber ich denke mal mit dem neuen Gehäuse wird das besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier hab ich atm nur einen Gehäuselüfter am laufen weil der Rest so laut ist dass man meinen könnte man steht neben einer Turbine..

Und ich glaube mein Laufwerk gibt gerade den Löffel ab, ich installier eben mal wieder CSS und es hört sich an als würde es die DVD frühstücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> einen Gehäuselüfter am laufen weil der Rest so laut ist dass man meinen könnte man steht neben einer Turbine..


bei mir ist es so laut, das ist wie motor für auto freak es muss richtig schön laut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (4. Juli 2009)

Egal, was ich auch mache, meine Grafikkarte bleibt zwischen 40 und 70°C und ist dabei nicht zu hören.
Die HD3850 ist aber auch nicht grade die neuste. Allerdings habe ich sie auf 705mhz Kern- und 873mhz Speichertakt laufen.

edit: Jetzt würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, was bei euch so die niedrigste Temperatur war, die euer Prozessor mal hatte.
Bei mir warens mal 4°C, als ich im Winter mein Zimmer gelüftet habe.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2009)

Aktuell wird das sowieso von den seltsamen Geräuschen die mein Laufwerk von sich gibt übertönt ^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Edit: Wie hießen nochma die Gehäusekühle, die die empfohlen hast Asoriel? die mit den weißen LEDs?



Tacens Ventus (Pro) Ice. Die Pro-Version hat noch nen Potti dabei. Die Dinger sind wirklich erste Sahne, irgendwann gibts damit ne Komplettausstattung. Das ist der Lüfter, der bei der niedrigsten Geräuschentwicklung den größten Durchsatz hat.

niedrigste Temp. die ich je hatte? Hmm...ich schätz mal so 20-25°C im Winter bei offenem Fenster.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Also ich hätte nie gedach, dass es Leute gibt die sich soo gegen Vista wehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also jemand den ich aus WoW kenne und gut mit klar komme, lässt sich im moment noch nen neuen Laptop zusammen stellen, mit XP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich rate Ihm Vista aber seine Argumente. Früher war Vista echt Scheiße aber es ist im Moment besser als XP, und wie war das mit Win 7 ? VIsta Build 6.0 und Win 7 6.1 ? 

Also hier Teile vom Gespräch:

Er: Ich lass mir gerade nen lappy bauen auf den WIN XP noch drauf gemacht wird.

Ich: XP ist scheiße. Vista ist seit langem besser als XP

Er: das sagt ein Vista besitzer.

Er: Vista ist der größte Dreck seit WINDOWS ME. selbst ME war besser. (Irgendwie widerspricht er sich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich: Ja, am Anfang war Vista voll Kacke. Es sind alles nur vorurteile dich sich gehalten haben, ich würde nie wieder Xp nehmen.

Er: Es hat unrealistische Ordnerpfade .. es braucht mehr Ressourcen als das neuste Spiel was morgen erst auf den Markt kommt und man muss öfters nervige Fenster bestätigen wie wenn du nen Ordner öffnest ... ALLES NEGATIVE SACHEN, die kein Windwos davor hatte.

Ich: Du weißt schon das Win 7, Vista nur neuer ist ? 

Er: Ja aber Win 7 sind genau die Dinge die ich angesprochen habe abgeschafft deswegen ist Win 7 so gut.

Ich: Das ist jetzt auch schon größten teils bei Vista.


Also irgendwie finde ich es ziemlich Sinnlos jetzt noch XP zunehmen.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

genau so ist es sinnlos jetzt noch Vista zu nehmen. Wenn man aktuell ein OS kaufen _muss_, dann würde ich Vista mit Upgrade auf Win7 nehmen.

Hab die CPU undervolted, schaut euch mal die Temperaturen und die Spannung an! Das ist super, ich bin richtig glücklich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Asoriel dein Hintergrund sieht interessant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> genau so ist es sinnlos jetzt noch Vista zu nehmen. Wenn man aktuell ein OS kaufen _muss_, dann würde ich Vista mit Upgrade auf Win7 nehmen.



Ja schonklar, oder erwartet bis Win7 draußen ist und holt sich das, anstatt XP zunehmen und dann nochmal Win7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juli 2009)

Wow, Glückwunsch! Unter Last echt erste Sahne!


----------



## Ceek (4. Juli 2009)

Also ich bekomm meinen E8500 nicht unter die 1V Marke, auf 1V läuft er aber super stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

Der ist bei Win7 dabei und gefällt mir ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber demnächst kommt ein anderes, hab nur noch nicht die Zeit gehabt eins zu erstellen

danke Radon


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2009)

Wow, coole Temperaturen (schlechtes Wortspiel, ich weis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas hab ich nicht mal komplett ohne Last ^^


----------



## Ceek (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn bei mir die Win7 Installation nur mal klappen würde -.-


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juli 2009)

naja, Mugen1 und 3x120mm Gehäuselüfter machens möglich


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Echt warte mal Suchen....... 

jop da ist er ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt schon ich finde den Hintergrund cool


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2009)

Steht bei Hwv auch die benötigte Lieferzeit?

EDIT: Würdet ihr beim bestellen von nem Tft den Pixelfehlertest machen lassen?


----------



## pampam (4. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Steht bei Hwv auch die benötigte Lieferzeit?
> 
> EDIT: Würdet ihr beim bestellen von nem Tft den Pixelfehlertest machen lassen?



Wenn du damit auch die Garantie erhälst, einen ohne Pixelfehler zu bekommen, wäre es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Allerdings stört ein Pixelfehler auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

Kann eigentlich irgendwas kaputt gehen, wenn die Netzwerkkarte nur knapp 5mm (wenn überhaupt) unter dem Lüfter der Graka hängt? ^^ Also von wegen, zu warm und abschaltung?


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade durch einen anderen Thread hier auf der Seite one.de (ja One ist Scheiße) nen Gaming Pc gesehen für 3399 €.
Klick mich!

Wer braucht zum spielen 12Gb Ram ? o.O

Um wie viel ist diese Pc zu teuer ?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2009)

ca. 300 Euro würd ich grob geschätzt sagen ;D
Geht aber eigentlich, so schlecht ist das Angebot nicht...
Die verbauten Teile sind fast durchgehend sehr hochwertig

EDIT:
Ich seh grad Vista Ultimate ist noch dabei...das Angebot ist echt gut


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Hmm mir kamen diese Angebote immer sehr teuer vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Du hast nicht grob geschätzt sondern schön nachgeschaut ;-) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3173&#8364;* bei HWV :X


Und ja , die richtigen Mengen wurden genommen.._


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Aber wer braucht den zum spielen 12Gb DDR3 Ram ? Ich glaube ab 8GB ist es schon nicht mehr sinnvoll zum spielen oder ?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Mehr als 4GB sind schon "verschwendung" wenn man nicht damit Arbeitet..bzw selbst wenn sollten 4GB reichen.._


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Kurze Frage.. reicht für einen : 

7750+ / 4850 nen 400W Corsair / BeQuiet Netzteil? 

Eigentlich sollte das doch passen , oder?_


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hmm mir kamen diese Angebote immer sehr teuer vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dabei bedenkst du aber schon, daß allein nur die CPU billigst für knapp 900 Euro zu haben ist. Dann noch 2x die 295, welche billigst mit 400 Euro zu Buche schlägt. Und schon bist du schon mal bei 1700 Euro und hast allein die Grafik und die CPU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Painscheck:

Jo reicht, ich würde aber 450 nehmen, damit das Ding auch unter Last höchstens bei 80% Auslastung ist. So wie ich gelesen habe, sollte ein Netzteil immer mehr als 20% und nicht mehr als 80% Auslastung haben. Aber reichen würde es generell.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. Juli 2009)

Jo, reicht, ich komm mit meinem auf ca 280Watt und hab nen 450 Watt BeQuiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: what, der Post von Klos wurde bei mir grad net angezeigt^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Ich hab so das Gefühl Klos schreibt meinen Namen mit Absicht falsch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja , ist nicht für mich , stelle grad für so nen 13Jährigen der mich am Tag 20x anschreibt einen PC zusammen und der will das alles lieferbar ist da er morgen bestellen will -_-_


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich hab so das Gefühl Klos schreibt meinen Namen mit Absicht falsch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha, bombadiert der dich echt mit PN´s zu ? o.O 

Naja wenn mein neuer Rechner  da dran ist bekommst auch ein paar von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist zwischen Mitte November und Mitte Dezember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gestern in den Nachrichten eine Moderatorin "Im Moment ist sehr viel Schwule Luft vorhanden ..." So oder soähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

Diesmal war es auch Absicht, aber meist war es Versehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du dir schon mal die neuen Phenom II Dual angesehen? Z.B. den hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a429793.html

Die sind ein Stück weit schneller glaub und eigentlich auch sehr billig. Und DDR3 ist inzwischen ja auch billig zu haben.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2009)

_Jo stimmt , werd ich mal zusammenrechnen später..sollte sich ja vllt bei irgendeiner Preisspanne mit anbieten.._


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Du hast nicht grob geschätzt sondern schön nachgeschaut ;-)


Sorry, nicht jeder braucht dafür nachschauen. Ich hab schlicht grobe Preismargen veranschlagt und im Kopf zusammengerechnet. Da kam ich ohne Vista Ultimate 64 auf ca. 3150 Euro

Ich bin nicht umsonst in der gymnasialen Oberstufe angelangt -.-


----------



## Asoriel (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Phenom II X2 550 besteht im übrigen die Chance, 2 weitere Kerne freizuschalten und so einen Quadcore für knappe 90€ zu bekommen. Das ganze ist aber nicht sicher, es besteht lediglich die Chance!


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2009)

_@Elda : Welcher ist es denn? :-)_


----------



## Elda (5. Juli 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=891

Naja vllt. ist er ja bis zum 7. da dann ist das Motherboard auch verfügbar.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Juli 2009)

Nach div. Problemen mit dem Q9550 (Spannung wurde mit über 4V ausgelesen, Leistung hat nicht gepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hat ein drücken auf den Clr CMOS-Button geholfen. Wurde zwar schon beim Einsetzen der CPU gemacht, aber naja. Wenns jetzt passt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Elda (5. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Elda : Welcher ist es denn? :-)_


Weißt immer wenn ich bestellen will ist ein Teil nicht lieferbar *arrrrrrghh*!


----------



## EXclaw (6. Juli 2009)

Oh man. Der alte Ventilator-vor-offenem-Rechner-Trick funktioniert ja immer noch gut *G* Man, caseking soll sich mal beeilen :S


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2009)

@painschkes 

Du hast nunmal so ein komischen Name , da schreibt man grad so und will dein Name schreiben und überlegt sich, wie wird der jetzt nochmal geschrieben, dann schreibt man einfach peintschecks hin und man hat keine Lust zurück zugehen um nur nach deinem Namen nachzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

naja, so schwer find ich das jetzt nicht zu merken. Da hab ich Claet weniger auf die Reihe bekommen (hab immer Cleat geschrieben).


----------



## claet (6. Juli 2009)

Ja mein Name is nich so der Hammer. Ich hatte schon bessere Einfälle, aber jetzt isser so wie er halt ist..

Btw. Werde mir jetzt vermutlich den Musashi holen. Ich hoffe ich bekomm den Einbau hin und hoffe weiterhin, dass meine Kollegen im Skype und im TS dann nicht mehr so von meinem Ventilator gestört werden xD

Hab geschaut, hab hinter der Karte noch massig Platz sollte vom Gehäuse her kein Problem werden.
Für ne 4850 is doch auch alles dabei, oder?
Hab nämlich gelesen, dass für dein Einbau auf eine 4870 was fehlt ..


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

laut Scythe-Seite kompatibel, also wird wohl auch alles dabei sein. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich den nicht irgendwann mal kaufe, die nicht regelbare HD4830 nervt mich nämlich, ohne die würde der PC fast das Prädikat "Silent" erhalten (Mugen1 semi-passiv, WD Green Caviar, nix lautes sonst verbaut).

edit: Auf der Seite haste noch ein nettes Tutorial für den Einbau: Klick


----------



## claet (6. Juli 2009)

gut, dann bestell ich jetzt mal

merci beaucoup für das tutorial, das guck ich mir gleich mal an um meine vorfreude noch ein wenig zu steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, bei mir lassen sich die lüfter zwar regeln, aber was bringt es mir. bei 100% bin ich schon bei etwas über 100°.
Ich würde mal sagen, da isses keine gute Idee da was runterzuregeln xD


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2009)

_Grr..jetzt sind grad alle Heco Victas runtergesetzt und ich trau mich nicht zu bestellen da ich nicht weiß wieviel Geld ich letztendlich zusammen krieg :X_


----------



## Falathrim (6. Juli 2009)

So, hab für meine Sis mal nen Lappi raussuchen lassen im PCGH-Forum

Klick

Sieht doch mal extrem hübsch aus wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

keine Frage, tolles Teil!

@painschkes: Wieviel sind sie denn reduziert? Wünsch sie doch mal beim Zack, wer weiß vielleicht kommen sie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (6. Juli 2009)

hey, wollt nur mal kurz fragen ob sich vllt jmd mit Gamepads auskennt. Bin eigentlich kein fan von denen, aber wenn ich mal gemütlich vom bett aus spielen will, oder bei bestimmten spielen sind sie ganz praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche demnach auch nichts teures... vllt hat ja jemand einen tipp^^


----------



## pampam (6. Juli 2009)

Am besten, du gehst in den nächsten Laden und nimmst mal verschiedene in die Hand.
Einen direkten vorschlag kann ich nicht machen, da ich ein 15€ Gamepad von Speedlink habe, welches aber schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren gut funktioniert.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Juli 2009)

XBox360-Controller ;D

Kostet nen paar Euronen, aber du findest echt nix besseres.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

stimmt, der ist wirklich toll. Ich hab ein uraltes Microsoft Gamepad, das hat noch USB 1.1. Ist wirklich fast antik!


----------



## Desdinova (6. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> XBox360-Controller ;D
> 
> Kostet nen paar Euronen, aber du findest echt nix besseres.



Stimmt. Der erste war ein Spontankauf. Den zweiten hab ich schon aus Überzeugung gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

Was haltet ihr von ner 7200U Notebookfestplatte in nem 12,1Zoll Notebook, das sowieso schon zu viel Leistung für die Größe hat und sehr heiß wird?


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2009)

Hmh, den Xbox Controller werd ich mir wohl auch mal demnächst zulegen, ich hab noch ein altes Logitech Wingman Actionpad, das ist locker schon 7 Jahre alt ... funktioniert aber noch ^^ 
Nur find ich Kabelgamepads langsam etwas nervig...


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

Niranda knall rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne im Ernst: Der Leistungszuwachs ist nicht soo pralle, kauf lieber ne externe mit eSata, ich denk, dass das sinnvoller ist. Oder gleich ne SSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (6. Juli 2009)

Painschkes gibts ne alternative zu http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=891 ?


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

vom P/L sind das die besten Riegel, du kannst aber auch die hier nehmen:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VIAI1Lter_...84&agid=891


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

das gibts doch nicht! Browser ist zur Startseite gehüpft und ich hab extra buffed nochmal aufgemacht um zu schauen ob der Post schon raus ist - da war keiner. Also nochmal gedrückt und jetzt sinds zwei.

In diesem Sinne: Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2009)

_Ich denke mal er wollte lieferbaren :X

Hm..wenn nicht musst du den RAM weglassen und woanders kaufen.. 

@Sebi : 

200: 79 Euro (Paar)
300: 99 Euro (Paar)
500: 199 Euro (Paar)
600: 119 Euro (Stück)
700: 129 Euro (Stück)

_


----------



## Xondor (6. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> XBox360-Controller ;D
> 
> Kostet nen paar Euronen, aber du findest echt nix besseres.



Hab mich schon unabhängig von dem Thread hier für ihn entschieden. Danke für die Bestätigung, is schon bestellt^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

painschkes ich steh auf dem Schlauch - was ist das für ne Liste? (eben Geistesblitz - die Boxen, wa?)

Und der Ram, der ist doch lieferbar?!


So am Rande: 7Ghz Quadcore!


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2009)

_Jup , Boxen - sogar sehr schicke wie ich finde..und der Preis ist super für die Dinger..nur wirds bei mir grad leider nichts..naja..mal schaun.. :X

Obwohl ich sowieso die Magnat Altea 5 besser/schöner finde.. :X




/Edit : Whui , nette Ghz Zahl :]

/Edit2 : Stimmt ist er , hatte vorhin noch den anderen offen.. sry :X



/Edit3 : Hm.. 500er oder doch  700er ? Man sind das geile Teile -_-_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen hab mir ma die pcgh gehollt mit battelforge oder wie das heist als vollversion geholt aber zurück zum thema 
hab nen kleinen geilen rechner gesehen was sagt ihr dazu 
mini-itx-spielerechner heist der nun zur hardwear 
gehäuse:silverstone sugo 05/netzteil 300W 
Mainboard: Zotac 9300-Itx wifi
CPU:Intel core 2 quad Q9550 (2,83 GHz,Quad halt) ^^
GPU:Radeon HD 4850 512 mibeyt (beliebig) ka was die meinen 
MB-Ram:2x2GB DDR2 1066
Festplatte:Samsung F1 320GB HD322HJ
Optiches Laufwerk:Samsung SN-S083B SLIME (DVD-Brenner) 
Betriebssystem:Vista Home Premium 64Bit 
Endpreis:680€


----------



## Elda (6. Juli 2009)

Also das Netzteil ist glaub ich crap.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2009)

es is halt der woöf im schaffspelz ^^ 
aber es muss gut sein sonst wer es nicht da drin oder is einer der ober klasse mini itx 
und das netzteil hällt nen quad core und nen radeon hd aus also muss das doch top sein


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2009)

_Nö ist es nicht , aber der Rest ist in Ordnung - vor allem das Mainboard ist schick für so nen ITX.._


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

Das Mainboard ist WINZIG!! So lang wie ein Ramriegel! Da ist meine Grafikkarte ja doppelt so groß!

Ansonsten: Schicker PC


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2009)

so meine herren/frauen 
hier mal alle infos ^^
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=607939




also gut is er laut test ^^ 
aber jetzt kommt der knotten 
soll ich ihn hollen oder mir nen normalen tower hollen mit pc teilen wie:
gainward gts 250 1GB ram 
AMD-Phenom X4 940 
Asus Vento 7700 TA-77
GIGABYTE GA-MA 770-UD3
Asus X-70 lüfter 
550W OCZ FATAL1Ti
und halt 4GB ramm blöcke


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2009)

je nach Preis. Rein von der Hardware den kleinen.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Kleine frage! 

wie kann man übers bios den cpu Lüfter auf 100% stellen? 


Ich kenne mich net so gross aus mit bios.


Freud möchtet auf den fall es ändern leider wir sein Mainboard nich erkennt von lüftungs steuerungs Programmen


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Freud möchtet auf den fall es ändern leider wir sein Mainboard nich erkennt von lüftungs steuerungs Programmen


Was bitte? 
Ich bin nun einfach mal vollkommen überfordert mit deiner "Grammatik" und "Rechtschreibung" o.0

Siegmund Freud will was ändern?


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2009)

Ich versuch mal zu übersetzen *g*

Mein Freund möchte es auf jeden Fall ändern, aber leider wird sein Mainboard nicht von dem Programm für die Lüftersteuerung erkannt.


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin grade von diesem extrem winzigen Zotac Board fasziniert. Wie geil ist denn das!!

Wenn ich doch nur Kohle hätte. Naja, ein Jahr noch, dann verdien ich wie ein normaler Mensch.
Wenn ich mich dann mit dem Kinder kriegen und dem Heiraten noch ein bißchen zurückhalte xD
Hey, ganz ehrlich, wenn man mit 17 oder 18 hört, dass irgendwer heiratet den man kennt mit sagen wir 23 oder 24
dann denkt man "So ein Trottel, viel zu früh ... ". Jetzt mit 23 und 4 Jahren Beziehung seh ich das irgendwie ganz
anders. Da kommt dann doch der Romantiker der alten Zeit durch glaub ich. Dass ich überhaupt heiraten will
liegt ja mal voll nicht im Trend.. Aber ich schweife ab *g*

Also so ein Board bietet sich ja mal total an in einem Handschuhfach zu landen. Ach verdammt, ich guck lieber nich wie
man das mit nem Netzteil regeln kann, dass es 12V schluckt, dann bekomm ich nur als mehr Lust xD

Achso btw, hab mir gestern den Musashi bestellt und erwarte voller Vorfreude seine Ankunft. 
Die Testdaten die man sich so ergoogeln kann sind wirklich der Hammer. Mit Musashi unter Volllast kühler
als im Idle mit Stock .. da muss ich doch zu ATI gucken und ein ganz deutliches LOL ausstoßen.


----------



## Niranda (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Niranda knall rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Lappi brauch ewig zum hochfahren, selbst im Vergleich zu meinem PC, als der noch nicht Raid0 hatte o.o
- Windows Seven Ultimate 7100RC, 64bit (aktuellste Treiber + Updates)
- AMD Turion X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile Prozessor ZM-86 (2,40 GHz, 2 MB L2-Cache)
- ATI Radeon HD 3200 (64 MB Cache-Speicher, 1470 MB verfügbarer Grafikspeicher insgesamt)
- 4096 MB Ram (2x 2Gb DDR2)
- 400 GB SATA Platte mit 5400 U/min

5min, dann ist er oben.
Mein "normalo" PC braucht 15-20Sekunden x_x

Also ich denke das liegt an der Platte ^^  -.-

Nira :O


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Also Welche Lüftersteuerungen würdet ihr nehmen? 


http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=11930 

http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=79741

http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=105187


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2009)

_Keine , alle hässlich :X

Wenn dann :  Klick mich!  oder  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

bei kleinem Budget auf jeden Fall die KazeQ. Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen einen "Cooltek 4 Channel Fan Controller" und die Qualität ist nicht das Beste, aber sie tut ihren Dienst und sieht gut aus (gebürstetes, schwarzes Metall mit 4 LEDs).


Niranda pack doch ne SSD rein. Ist gut für die Temperatur, Stromverbrauch, Geschwindigkeit und Lautstärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nur für den Geldbeutel nicht...). Ansonsten: Probieren geht über studieren. Sicher, nicht die ideale Lösung aber was besseres fällt mir nicht ein. Aber dass der soo lange zum hochfahren braucht find ich schon komisch, das sollte schneller gehen.


Claet, dass die HD4850 heiß wird ist bekannt, aber du hast doch die Sapphire? Die mit dem kleinen Kühler? Da wundert mich nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Hersteller tut genau das wofür er bekannt ist.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2009)

Ist das normal das man vom Frisuer nichts mehr erwarten kann und man immer scheiße danach aussieht statt besser?...


----------



## claet (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Claet, dass die HD4850 heiß wird ist bekannt, aber du hast doch die Sapphire? Die mit dem kleinen Kühler? Da wundert mich nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hättest du mir mal vor nem Jahr sagen können -.-

Naja, ich wollte eigentlich eh keine mit Referenzdesign, aber ich hatte damals eine defekte 8800GT ausm Zack grade zurückgeschickt und konnte leider nicht warten, also hab ich bisi Geld draufgelegt und mir eben diese Karte schicken lassen. An sich bin ich hochzufrieden. Im Winter war der Sound auch noch aushaltbar, aber jetzt gehts halt gar nich mehr ... Freu mich sooo auf meinen Musashi *g*

*edit*
Achso, Soramac .. ich geh nich zum Frisör. 
Hab seit ich 16 bin lange Haare. Alle 1-2 Jahre mal 10 cm ab und gut is, das bekommen die alle hin xD


----------



## Elda (7. Juli 2009)

Moin, bin grad am Pc bestellen und wollte fragen ob ich was in die Bemerkung schreiben soll? (Bemerkung

Wenn ein oder mehrere Artikel Ihrer Bestellung vor dem Versand von unseren Technikern bearbeitet werden soll(en), markieren Sie bitte das folgende Feld und hinterlassen Sie eine entsprechende Nachricht in dem Bemerkungsfeld.
Modifikationen an den bestellten Artikeln)

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist das normal das man vom Frisuer nichts mehr erwarten kann und man immer scheiße danach aussieht statt besser?...


ne ich gehe auch nie zum frisuer weil mein harr Schnitt kann jeder selber machen ^^ (Militär harr schnitt)


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Elda wenn du alle Teile und den Zusammenbau (wenn du magst) im Warenkorb hast musste da eigentlich nix eintragen. Außer vielleicht, dass sie sich beeilen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (7. Juli 2009)

hehe danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

ach, und zum Thema: Ich bin seit Jahren beim gleichen Friseur, hab sicher so lang schon die gleiche Frisur und er bekommts auch immer gleich hin. Obs scheiße aussieht soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Elda (7. Juli 2009)

Grad Win 7 am saugen knapp 4 Stunden noch :s
mh..was brauch ich noch alles fürn Pc am anfang; Antivir und Firefox sollte reichen glaub ich(sagt bescheid falls noch was wichtiges fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bobby Ross (7. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Grad Win 7 am saugen knapp 4 Stunden noch :s
> mh..was brauch ich noch alles fürn Pc am anfang; Antivir und Firefox sollte reichen glaub ich(sagt bescheid falls noch was wichtiges fehlt
> 
> 
> ...




schaut euch mal mein Thema an *hust*

würde noch zu ner Firewall raten und vllt noch XP Anti-Spy oder PG


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

Firewall ist im Router (falls vorhanden) integriert und bei Windows. Eine zusätzliche Software-Firewall halte ich für überflüssig.

Ansonsten eben Standart-Liste (von mir):


-Internet einrichten
-Firefox mit Plugins
-Kaspersky
-Treiber installieren
-Winamp
-WinRar
-Photoshop
-Spiele installieren und Savegames einbinden
-Coretemp, CPU-Z/GPU-Z, Prime95 und Everest

das ist eigentlich das Standart-Prozedere nach jedem Mal formatieren.

edit: im Zack ist ne GTS250, welche an sich ja nur ne umbenannte 9800GTX+ ist. Warum dann 2 PCIe 6Pin-Anschlüsse?


----------



## pampam (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: im Zack ist ne GTS250, welche an sich ja nur ne umbenannte 9800GTX+ ist. Warum dann 2 PCIe 6Pin-Anschlüsse?



In der Beschreibung steht, dass der Stromverbrauch bei ca. 150W (bei Vollast) liegt. Mit einem guten Netzteil wird warscheinlich dann ein Anschluss auch reichen, aber die wollen natürlich auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ansonsten eben Standart-Liste (von mir):
> 
> 
> -Internet einrichten
> ...



Will dich ja net angreifen aber hast du die SP nicht vergessen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2009)

Die sollte Windows eigentlich automatisch über Windows Update ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd am Freitag auch mal wieder den Rechner neu aufsetzen , LibUSB und Readyboot haben mir wieder das halbe System zerschossen... und ausserdem ists mal wieder an der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

jaja, LibUSB...das killt bei mir auch gerade alles. 


@Stress: Wie EspCap schon sagte, Updates sollte sich Windows selbst holen und XP hab ich (für mich) schon ne ganze Zeit nichtmehr installiert.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die sollte Windows eigentlich automatisch über Windows Update ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


super ich mach es lieber gleich sauber und hau es mir gleich von anfang an drauf und sauge es nicht lange vom Windows updater wo der downloaden arsch langsam ist ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

So, versucht niemals mit einem Nagel, einer Büroklammer, Tesafilm und einem Schraubenzieher die defekte Ladebuchse eines Laptops zu überbrücken und das Ding zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *reibt sich die Händchen*

Nur gut das er sowieso kaputt ist, kann nichts mehr passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

das hast du nicht im Ernst gemacht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das hast du nicht im Ernst gemacht?



Wenn man kein Geld für eine Reperatur hat bzw. das Preisleistungsverhältnis dabei ziemlich fürn Appel ist, kommt man auf doofe Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin hatte ich es geschafft für ne viertelstunde ein kaputtes Bild zu haben und auf einem angeschlossenen Monitor sogar den Mauszeiger zu sehen, hätte vielleicht gereicht, wenn ich es geladen gekriegt hätte, das ich meine Daten gebrannt gekriegt hätte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch sehr viel schlimmer als der Bildschirm sieht meiner aus ^^
Also komplett Streifen und Punkte, dahinter grob das tatsächliche Bild hatte ich ja schon im Sommer oder Frühling letzten Jahres (glaube ich) hier geschrieben ^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

hmm mal überlegen...ich glaube, es würde weit weniger Lebensgefahr bestehen, wenn du einfach die HDD ausbaust und an einen anderen PC packst, das ist meistens ein ganz normaler SATA-Anschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Solltest du noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen sein kannst du auch so deine Daten retten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Ich brauch dafür erstmal einen Adapter... der nirgendswo zu kriegen ist bzw. einen hatte ich mal von nem Kumpel aber das hat an meinem alten PC nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

was brauchst du für einen Adapter? Ich hab hier einen mit dem du eine SATA-Platte an USB anschließen kannst.

Aber du wirst du ne normale SATA-Platte an deinen PC hängen können?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Nein, für 2,5" Festplatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das passt nicht so ganz drann xD


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, für 2,5" Festplatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (7. Juli 2009)

So Win7 ist fertig, jetzt einfach entpacken und auf ne DvD brennen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

nein, nicht entpacken. Das ist doch ne .iso? Die brennst du mit nem Iso-Brennprogramm auf DVD.


@Selor Kiith: Eine 2,5"-HDD hat die selben Anschlüsse, für die Stunde Datenrettung kannst du ja das Gehäuse offen lassen und die Platte auf den Schreibtisch legen. Hab ich vor kurzem beim Notebook meiner Schwester auch so gemacht.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne .iso?



Zum bestätigen ja ist eine ISO also nicht entpacken


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juli 2009)

richtig. 

Mit CDBurnerXP brennst du die Datei als .iso auf eine DVD, legst die ein, startest neu und installierst Windows.


----------



## Elda (7. Juli 2009)

jo danke


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @Selor Kiith: Eine 2,5"-HDD hat die selben Anschlüsse, für die Stunde Datenrettung kannst du ja das Gehäuse offen lassen und die Platte auf den Schreibtisch legen. Hab ich vor kurzem beim Notebook meiner Schwester auch so gemacht.



Ist aber leider Enhanced IDE wie ich grad festgestellt habe (bzw. wieder) dat passt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem kriege ich die Halterung nicht ab...


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn dir die Daten das wert sind --> nen ext. HDD-Gehäuse bestellen und einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ABER, selbst heutige moderne Boards haben noch mindestens einen IDE-Anschluss. Was hastn du fürn Board?


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jaja, LibUSB...das killt bei mir auch gerade alles.



Hast du das unter 64bit schonmal zum laufen bekommen? Ich hatte es schon einmal, weis aber nicht mehr womit... Ist ne Weile her : /
Ich hab hier so einen Patch , mit dem es angeblich unter 64bit laufen soll, der funktioniert aber gar nicht, genauso wenig wie der Watermark Fix.

Bisher sind entweder alle USB-Ports tot wenn ich neustarte oder es kommen diverse Bluescreens...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Ehr keine ahnung... 
bei everest steht nur: 

Motherboard ID	07/24/2007-Bearlake-6A79OM4BC-00
Name Unbekannt


Aber ich hab da jetzt nichts gefunden... meine Taschenlampe hat eh grad den Geist aufgegeben und ich muss morgen neue Batterien kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

Isn MSI Board, genauer: MSI MS-7358. Kanns sein, dass du nen Aldirechner hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest wird im gleichen Zug mit dem Board "Medion" genannt...^^

Des Board hat nen IDE-Anschluss, du könntest es also ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nochn kleines Bild für dich, damit dus erkennst^^ der große Rote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (7. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Isn MSI Board, genauer: MSI MS-7358. Kanns sein, dass du nen Aldirechner hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haben 2,5" Laufwerke nicht einen anderen IDE Anschluss? Ich glaube, der ist etwas kleiner.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Isn MSI Board, genauer: MSI MS-7358. Kanns sein, dass du nen Aldirechner hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Isn Microstar Rechner, ausm Media Markt ^^

Und wenn dann brauch ich schon die weibliche Steckbuchse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut dann guck ich nochmal auf dem MB direkt, hab grad nur nach Kabeln geguckt... *abtauch*


----------



## RaDon27 (7. Juli 2009)

vardammt! ich Depp... >.< natürlich... da bräuchte man ja den genannten Adapter >.< pampam hat recht...

Edit: Neinnnn! Tauch wieder auf!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

*hochkomm* Nix gefunden...
Scheiß Adapter... ich habe keinen Bock mir jetzt son ding zu bestellen, dass dann wahrscheinlich eh nicht funktioniert >_<

Edit: Höhö, was brauch ich um mir einen Adapter... eh... zu heimwerken? ^^Ich hab Nägel, Alufolie, Büroklammern, Tackerklammern, Werkzeug und Kleber da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Höhö, was brauch ich um mir einen Adapter... eh... zu heimwerken? ^^Ich hab Nägel, Alufolie, Büroklammern, Tackerklammern, Werkzeug und Kleber da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MacGyver brauchst du dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juli 2009)

Von wegen AMD lässt sich nicht übertakten:
6,3Ghz auf 1,48V
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpo...p;postcount=248


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

entspricht intel mit 4ghz -> amd lässt sich nicht übertakten^^  jedenfalls nicht effektiv


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

HALLO M****! *g*


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

nich alles verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben grad rausgefunden, dass wir uns kennen xD


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Stimmt ja, du hast mir ja was geschrieben, stillschweigen unso!

Ich kenn dich garnich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> HALLO M****! *g*



kapier ich nicht.

ihr kennt euch= will auch :<


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

du kennst mich besser als der P**** liebe nira!


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Wat, garnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir warn schon des öfteren einen saufen! Kann dich nur an Waschis, Bine und Tobis Geb erinnern.......^^ omg war das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:@ Nira: Claet will nicht erkannt werden, deswegen die "****" *g*


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Ich such nen Vid auf Youtube..von nem PC zusammenbau..

Genutzt wurde als Case nen Coolermaster Cosmos S und der Typ hat immer sowas wie Actimel dabei getrunken und natürlich geraucht.. 

Hatte kurze Haare , sah bissl nach Punkfrisur aus und war ziemlich sportlich..

Das besondere war das er auf dem Maniboard 2 Prozi´s verbaut hat..



Ich weiss , komische Beschreibung , so war es aber nunmal :X_


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

o.0

Und bald gründen sie eine große und überglückliche Familie miteinander o.0


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Wat, garnet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und?
Wir hatten sex zusammen :O

-------------------------------------
@TOpic:
Textanleitungen mit BIldchen sind besser und leichter auffindbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Wat, garnet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich weiß das schon noch! =)

Und als du noch zu "klein" (kleines Wortspiel zur tatsächlichen Größe von Radon) zum Auto fahren warst hab ich dich heimgefahren xD

*edit*
was hatten wir? is mir entgangen - können wir nochmal??

*edit2*
wir sollten das gespräch hier beenden, sonst kommt ein böser mod und packt die "verwarnungs"-peitsche aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

Dann bin ich mal so frei und wechsle das Thema ^^
Kann mir jemand einen guten, handlichen Presenter empfehlen? Braucht keinen Schnickschnack, sollte eigentlich nur einen Klick auslösen können (nicht gleich zur nächsten Folie) und möglichst handlich und klein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

Waaaahh - hab grad mit meiner Schwester telefoniert, mein Musashi is grade angekommen und ich muss noch 3,5h arbeiten -.-

@Esp
Hab eins von Logitech daheim, weiß aber net wies heißt. Simpel, aber gut! =)
Ich guck heute abend mal.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott, nira, was hast du getan? 

Zu "klein" im Sinne von betrunken? Das kann sein, aber ich wage mich erinnern zu können, dass wir uns kennengelernt ham, als ich meinen Führerschein schon hatte^^.

Mach dann mal bitte nen Bild von getaner Arbeit, sprich vom Musashi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

Super, danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich bei den Teilen immer irritiert, ist dass immer nur von 'Folie vorwärts' und 'Folie rückwärts' geredet wird.. 
Ich will aber gar keine ganze Folie vor oder zurückspringen sondern eigentlich nur einen Klick auslösen, da ich immer Folien habe bei denen viele Sachen erst nach einem Klick erscheinen...


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich meinte zu klein im Sinne von "zu jung".
Aber ich sehe grade, dass du ein 87iger bist. Hatte dich gedanklich irgendwie in Janas Jahrgang geschoben, vllt hattest du ihn echt schon.

Bild wird natürlich gerne geliefert =)

*edit*
Kann nich mal irgendwer zu irgendnem anderen Buffi nach Hause fahren und ihm kräftig ins Gehäuse treten?
Hab kein Bock mehr auf arbeiten und wenn hier nix los is langweil ich mich -.-

*edit*
Noch ne Frage den Musashi betreffend.

In dem Video was Asoriel mal gepostet hat (http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/grafikkartenkuehler/musashi-der-high-end-grafikkartenkuehler.html) verteilen die die WLP erst. Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, normal macht man doch was in die Mitte und des verteilt sich von alleine?!? (also so kenn ichs von CPUs)
Macht man das tatsächlich so?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wir hatten sex zusammen :O





claet schrieb:


> können wir nochmal??



Da musste ich herzlich lachen!


claet dabei scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen verteilen es, die anderen nicht. Wie du es machst bleibt dir überlassen. Ich persönlich pack nen Klecks in die Mitte und klatsch dann den Kühler drauf, verschmiert hab ich noch nie und bisher waren die Temperaturen immer in Ordnung. So würde ich es auch beim Musashi machen.

Ist übrigens lustig, dass ihr euch kennt


edit: Ach hier, zum Thema AMD übertakten: Die hatten vor ein paar Tagen einen X4 955 auf 7Ghz! Die TWKR gingen nicht soweit.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Hm, ich glaub, das kommt auch auf die WLP an. Mit der ArcticSilver bin ich da vorsichtig. Ich verteil sie immer schön aufm Heatspreader. Bei flüssiger hab ich auch einfach ma nen Klecks drauf gemacht, aber meißtens verteil ich die ebenfalls. Ich schneid mir immer nen Stück Papier ab ( ca. 0,5-1cm breit und 3-4 cm lang, sauber, nichtfusselnd) und "knicks" so, dass es sich an meinen Daumen "anpasst" (halts gleichzeitig mitm Zeigefinger fest). Damit verteil ich die WLP dann. Geht supereinfach, verteilt sich schön und die WLP bleibt sauber.

@Claet: tzja, ich hab ja ne Ehrenrunde gedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

ArcticSilver habsch au noch daheim, was würdet ihr machen? AS nehmen oder die, die von Scythe mitkommt?

*edit*
Verdammter Mist, ich will jetzt heim und das draufschrauben *g*


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

naja, ich verwende schon seit Jahren WLP von AC, früher die MX-1, seit geraumer Zeit die MX-2. Beide sind recht zäh und fest, trotzdem kommt bei mir nur ein Klecks in die Mitte. Wenn ich die Kühler dann abbau seh ich auch, dass alles schön verteilt ist. Ob das mit einem 08/15-Pushpinmist auch geht weiß ich nicht, aber die beiden Mugens werden mit ordentlich Druck verschraubt, dann geht das schon!


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

naja aso (asi klingt blöd^^), das problem beim einfach draufklatschen ist, das die ecken frei bleiben. darum sollte man verschmieren^^


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juli 2009)

Benutzt von euch jmd Imageloop um Bildergalerien zu erstellen?
Bei mir funzt da nämlich der automatische Uploader nicht(hängt bei 0/49), und einzeln raufladen dauert ewig.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand was zu diesem Fernseher sagen? Gibt es irgedwelche Mängel bei Lg bzw. diesem Modell? Kenn mich mit Fernsehern nicht so wirklich aus.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> naja aso (asi klingt blöd^^), das problem beim einfach draufklatschen ist, das die ecken frei bleiben. darum sollte man verschmieren^^



Das is wohl das Problem, richtig.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

Hans Würstchen painschkes hat da sicher Infos.

Nira das dachte ich anfangs auch, nachdem ich das aber ein paar Mal so gemacht habe und beim abmontieren des Kühlers jedes Mal die WLP komplett verteilt war bleib ich bei dieser Methode. Wie oben schon geschrieben - hier scheiden sich die Geister.


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2009)

ja ganz einfach durch kochen


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hans Würstchen painschkes hat da sicher Infos.


Auf den hatte ich auch gehofft.^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Kommt drauf an wofür du ihn nutzen willst und wie hoch dein maximales Budget ist , dann lohnt es sich zu vergleichen :-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> MacGyver brauchst du dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach verdammt! Wusste ich doch...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt drauf an wofür du ihn nutzen willst und wie hoch dein maximales Budget ist , dann lohnt es sich zu vergleichen :-)_


Es ist nicht mein Budget, sondern das von meiner Schwester. Sie hat mir keine genaues Budget gesagt, sondern nur das es nicht so teuer sein soll (Ich schätze mal bis 400 Euro). Es sollte entweder ein 24/26" Bildschirm sein oder halt ein 32". Er muss ein Dvb-t/c Tuner drin haben. Auflösung ist egal (Ich weiss nicht wie stark der Unterschied zwischen HD-ready und Full-HD ist. Sie übrigens auch nicht, sie hat nur gesagt das ich ihr einen guten Fernseher besorgen soll.) Und die Boxen sollten nicht ganz so grauenhaft sein. 

So ich glaube das wars, wenn mir noch was einfällt sag ich bescheid.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Ich denke mal damit macht sie nichts falsch , die Boxen kann ich schlecht Beurteilen aber der Rest sieht in Ordnung aus , was besseres wird sie für den Preis denke ich nicht kriegen :X_


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

painschkes welche Glotze wirds bei dir eigentlich? Steht das schon fest?


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Wenn alles dabei bleibt dann :  Klick mich! 


Nervt nur das es irgendwie nur 2 Shops gibt die den haben >_<_


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

schaut nett aus =)

mal sehen, nächste Anschaffung bei mir werden wohl 6-8 Tacens Ventus Ice werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten steht aktuell nix an. Irgendwie hat mich aber der FPS-Wahn gepackt und ich hätte Lust auf ein HD4830 CF-System. Über Sinn oder Unsinn lässt sich streiten, das ist klar, das kommt auch nur in Frage wenn ich irgendwo eine günstig ergattern kann.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Kannst mir auch das Geld schicken wenn du zuviel hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa , der TV soll recht ordentlich sein - hoffe Geld passt dann zum Geburtstag damit dann auch nen schicker BR-Player und die Heco Victas dazu kommen :X_


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

klar, ich schenk ihn dir gleich ganz


Man...Gigabyte baut echt irre Mainboards! Das EP45-Extreme geht bis ca. 530Mhz FSB bei nem Quad, das EP45-UD3R bis 520Mhz, bei meinem EP45-DS4 sind wohl auch schon >510Mhz erreicht worden. Mal schauen, wieviel ich hinbekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Man...Gigabyte baut echt irre Mainboards! Das EP45-Extreme geht bis ca. 530Mhz FSB bei nem Quad, das EP45-UD3R bis 520Mhz, bei meinem EP45-DS4 sind wohl auch schon >510Mhz erreicht worden. Mal schauen, wieviel ich hinbekomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt wohl...mein nächstes wird wohl auch von Gigabyte...hängt vom Budget ab..hab neulich auch ne Aufstellung gesehen, bei der die TOP10-Mainboards verzeichnet waren...5 oder 6 davon waren von Gigabyte, ASUS hatte nur eines drin, auf Platz 6 abgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (8. Juli 2009)

Ich symphatisiere momentan auch sehr mit Gigabyte Boards. Aber ich muss mich zwingen mitm Rechnerkauf noch abzuwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Starcraft 2 released wird dann hole ich mir ein System.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich sags doch schon immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte ist die Macht. ^^


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2009)

Hm Cd burner Xp spinnt bei mir da kommt immer ein fehler wenn ich brennen will :/ kann mir wer ein anderes Programm empfehlen das Free ist um mein Win7 Rc zu brennen?


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

"Ultraiso" zum Beispiel


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> klar, ich schenk ihn dir gleich ganz



_Ah supi , wann kommt er an? :X_


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2009)

jo danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ah supi , wann kommt er an? :X_


Ey, ich bin hier derjenige, der Almosen braucht. 
Bedenkt meinen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sagt mal, habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem neuen FF? Der läuft bei mir noch nicht so rund. Ab und an hat er Hänger von ein paar Sekunden und manchmal kann ich keine Tabs mehr schließen, dann muss ich jedes Mal den FF neu starten.


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2009)

ja ganz einfach durch kochen


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

bitte was?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juli 2009)

hi all hab ma ne frage weis einer wo ich den tower hier ab 50 € kriege Coolermaster CM 690
wer nett wen es einer mir sagt


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2009)

_Nirgends..maximal gebraucht.. sonst für etwa 63€ 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bitte was?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml9nOtawRcc...feature=related


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

oha...das ist super!

Als ich noch WoW gespielt habe, war bei uns in der Gilde die Penispumpe absoluter Running-Gag. Das lief bei uns sicher 20x im TS, das hatte immer jemand im Hintergrund laufen. Das hat doch so einige Wipes versüßt.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japp... und er hängt sich laufend komplett auf wenn ich im Browser ein PDF aufmach : /

Aber der beste TS-Mitschnitt ist und bleibt der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

richtig, PDFs sind böse, ist bei mir auch so. Gibt schon noch einige Bugs, ich denke, dass die recht flott behoben werden.


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2009)

Besonders das hier... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMQkmcT_N7c...feature=related


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

das mit der Schokolade ist echt super!


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

Oder das hier... muss ein verdammt lustiger BWL-Raid gewesen sein ^^
Edit : Ups, hast du ja schon gepostet Asoriel.. ich kannts nur unter nem anderen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist eher unbekannt (glaube ich), aber auch sehr geil ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2009)

Haha, das mit den Murlocs kenn ich!

EDIT: Also jetzt in WoW, das Video net, aber so wie das ist, kenn ich es.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

Ich auch.. RWLWLWLW - > Tot... ^^


----------



## EXclaw (8. Juli 2009)

Falls hier jemand das GB EP45-DS3 hat und den Groß Clock'ner einbauen will, Good luck! Mich hat' das ziemlich genervt, weil man so wenig Platz hat :/ Aber jetzt läuft er super! (: ~49°C bei 1200RPM. Vorher hatte ich 60°C mit 2400RPM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. Juli 2009)

Last oder Idle?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Juli 2009)

na hoffentlich Last! Idle wäre viel zu viel!

Das schlimmste was ich bisher an Kühlern verbaut habe war ein Freezer Xtreme auf meinem alten Rampage Formula (um das ich immer noch trauer) um die Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlers zu testen. Der Mugen ging da bedeutend besser!

Ansonsten hab ich noch das EP45-DS4 hier, welches ja ne größere Heatpipe hat, und da ging der Einbau vom Mugen auch ganz gut, den finde ich aber eh recht einfach.


----------



## EXclaw (8. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na hoffentlich Last! Idle wäre viel zu viel!
> 
> Das schlimmste was ich bisher an Kühlern verbaut habe war ein Freezer Xtreme auf meinem alten Rampage Formula (um das ich immer noch trauer) um die Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlers zu testen. Der Mugen ging da bedeutend besser!
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich noch das EP45-DS4 hier, welches ja ne größere Heatpipe hat, und da ging der Einbau vom Mugen auch ganz gut, den finde ich aber eh recht einfach.



Naja, der Einbau des Groß Clock'ners ist auch ziemlich simpel, aber da das Board mir so wenig Platz gegeben hat, hat das alles ziemlich lang gedauert.

Nein, die Werte sind alle im Idle.

Boxed Kühler: Idle: 60°C Last: 75°C (Natürlich im Sommer!)
Groß Clock'ner: Idle: ~50°C Last: Noch nicht getestet.

Ich werd' morgen mal den Temporegler des Groß Clock'ners einbauen, hab jetzt keine Lust mehr :<


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

Sodele, der Einbau war kein Problem. Hier ein paar Bildchen =)

Hier mal die Temperatur mit Musashi im IDLE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und unter Volllast mit 3DMark Vantage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 verwackelte Bilder nachm "Einbau" (is ja eigentlich eher ein "Draufbau")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Man beachte das gute 2,5er Dosenradler im Hintergrund, die Shisha die man am Boden liegend erkennen kann und das Netbook um sich bei Videotutorials zu vergewissern, dass mans richtig macht *g*)

und mal 2 Bilder aus meinem Überladenem PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher im IDLE irgenwas zwischen 70° und 80° (weiß nimmer genau). 
Aber was ich genau weiß, in WoW teilweise über 100° !!!

Das Ding ist ein Traum, jeden gottverdammten, hartverdienten Cent ist das Wert!


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2009)

Nett

Aber gegen deinen Kabelverhau würde ich mal etwas machen. ^^

Wie ist das Ding von der Lautstärke?


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab noch paar andere Lüfter drin, ich hör den überhaupt gar nicht. 

In nem Test haben die geschrieben, dass man ihn auf voller Lautstärke deutlich hören würde. Ich hör gar nix xD
Ich hör auch fast keinen Unterschied zwischen schnellster und langsamster Einstellung.. 

Und zu den Kabeln, ja die stören mich auch sehr, aber ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nich wohin mit dem ganzen Mist.
Man sieht unten hab ich noch 2 Slots mit USB-Anschlüssen versehen. Die Boards haben ja heutzutage jede Menge USB Anschlüsse die man sich nur nach außen führen muss.
Dann hab ich wie gesagt noch jede Menge Lüfter drin (habs lieber schön kühl als leise, Lautstärke is mir wurscht -> Ausnahme war der Krach des alten Graka Lüfters, das ging gar nich)

Und dann noch 3 Festplatten drin, ein DVD Laufwerk und ne Lüftersteuerung ... ich weiß echt einfach nicht wohin mit den ganzen Kabeln .. nervt mich auch -.-

Bin jetzt mal im Bett, muss morgen um 5 Uhr raus - as usual *narf*

Bis moin


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Sieht ja recht verstaubt aus^^Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Kühler/Lüfter der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse blässt wie die Standartlüfter der 200er Reihe?


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die nicht. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen. Außer von Akasa vielleicht. Aber die gehen nur für ATI und ältere Geforce.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...34?pid=geizhals


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Hm,ich möchte eher weniger,das die heiße Luft ins Gehäuse geblassen wird..


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, der von Gainward bläst zumindest teilweise heraus.

http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...---Design-.html

Aber sonst gibt es da nicht viel. Musst halt dann für nen guten Airflow sorgen, dann passt sich das auch. Aber die Gainward von Edelgrafikkarten soll laut Test sehr leise sein. Die haben da modifiziert.


----------



## pampam (9. Juli 2009)

Hat für mich jemand Tipps, wie man einen alten Fernseher richtig einstellt? Ich habe mein PC an einen Angeschlossen und kann einen Text nur mit der Bildschirmlupe lesen. Ich sitze in ca. 2m Entfernung. Es ist echt ein Augenkrampf, wenn man versucht, die Schrift zu lesen.
Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Hast du ihn auch in der normalen Auflösung 640x480 am laufen?


----------



## pampam (9. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Hast du ihn auch in der normalen Auflösung 640x480 am laufen?



Nein, ist das wirklich die Standardauflösung? Weil ich habe ihn auf 1024x768. Mal probieren, ob es bei niedrigeren Auflösungen ein besseres Bild gibt.

edit: Ich kann nur zwischen 1024x768 und 800x600 wählen. Bei 800x600 habe ich allerdings eher ein noch schlechteres Bild, als dass es besser wird.


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Hm,anscheinend 720x576,es ist doch ein Breitbildfernseher?,bzw Röhre?

Das stimmt schon,man kann aber auch Spiele auf ihnen spielen,ich habe damals auch Oblivion auf einer Röhre gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Ähm, auf Röhren sehen Bilder vom PC immer kacke aus und sind fast unlesbar!

Zum Filme gucken und Dia-Show machen sollte es reichen, mehr geht halt einfach mit ner Röhre nich!


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

Mit Gainward-Karten hatte ich bisher nur Probleme, sind alle regelrecht nach 2 Wochen schrott gegangen... =(

@Claet: Wieso spielen Professionelle Spieler auf Röhrenmonitoren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Es geht um Röhrenfernseher!

Was is los mit dir? Nich einfach schwätzen, erstmal gucken worums hier geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mit Gainward-Karten hatte ich bisher nur Probleme, sind alle regelrecht nach 2 Wochen schrott gegangen... =(



Kann ich net bestätigen, hatte zwei Jahre lang ne Bliss 7950GT und jetzt die GTX260.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Es geht um Röhrenfernseher!
> 
> Was is los mit dir? Nich einfach schwätzen, erstmal gucken worums hier geht
> 
> ...



Wo ist da der unterschied? ALso zwischen "Fernseher" und "PC" - Monitor?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Wohoo meine Hd4850 ist von Gainward... ^^"


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Ähm, hast du mal nen RöhrenTV an nem PC dran gehabt?

Dann siehst du den Unterschied.
Keine Ahnung wie das technisch bedingt ist, aber es is halt so xD


----------



## pampam (9. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ähm, hast du mal nen RöhrenTV an nem PC dran gehabt?
> 
> Dann siehst du den Unterschied.
> Keine Ahnung wie das technisch bedingt ist, aber es is halt so xD



Es ist echt scheiße, wenn man grade nur so nen alten Röhrenferseher zur Verfügung hat und nur mit der Bildschirmlupe lesen kann^^ aber eine Kurze Zeit werde ich es schon hinbekommen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Gnar, mein dämlicher FF speichert keine Cookies mehr -.- egal wie ich die Einstellungen ändere...


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @Claet: Wieso spielen Professionelle Spieler auf Röhrenmonitoren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht weil sie drauf stehen 10 Kilo-Monitore durch die Gegend zu schleppen... ne andere Erklärung hab ich dafür nicht. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie aufgefallen dass das so sein soll, bei ESL-Turnieren sitzen die doch auch alle mit nem TFT rum, oder nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

ja, FF macht wohl Probleme in der neuen Version.

Klos, mir wäre außer dem Vortex auch keiner bekannt, der die Luft rausbefördert.

Claet die Temps sind recht ordentlich, dass die Karte so kühl bleibt hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hast du die WLP eigentlich verstrichen oder nen Klecks gemacht?

Zum Thema USB nach hinten rausführen: Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht notwendig. Meine beiden Gehäuse haben vorne je 4xUSB. das EP45-DS4 hat hinten 8xUSB, das Maximus hat 6xUSB. Daran mangelts mir also nicht. Das einzige was mich am I/O-Panel des Maximus stört ist der clear CMOS-Button direkt zwischen den USBs. Wenn man den nicht deaktiviert hat kanns schon passieren, dass man den mal ausversehen drückt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, FF macht wohl Probleme in der neuen Version.



Ich hab aber noch nicht das Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Hab meine ArcticSilver genommen und hab verstrichen.

Bin von den Temperaturen auch sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

ArcticSilver 5? Die soll auch sehr gut sein. Wie gesagt - ich hab schon seit Jahren die MX-1 bzw. MX-2 und freue mich auf die bald erscheinende MX-3. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich was anderes nehmen sollte, da ich damit komplett zufrieden bin


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

jap, ganz genau die =)
(da es in letzter zeit 'in' ist mit bildern zu arbeiten *g*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> (da es in letzter zeit 'in' ist mit bildern zu arbeiten *g*)


Hey, pass auf, sonst kommt bald wieder der Möchtegern-Forentroll "Davip" und beschimpft dich, weil du Traffic verschwendest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

hehe, kann gut sein.

Irgendwie hab ich Lust, den neuen Q9550 mal zu testen. Ich will wissen, was mit der CPU in Verbindung mit dem EP45-DS4 möglich ist. Ziel ist natürlich die 500er FSB-Mauer. Ehrgeizig, aber das solls schaffen!


----------



## EXclaw (9. Juli 2009)

So, hab mal ein paar "Tests" mit meinem neuen Lüfter gemacht.

IDLE gimpt der Lüfter auf 49°C-50°C rum.
Unter Last (GTA4, hab zur zeit keine Benchmark da :/) werden es ~54°C.

Vorher waren es ja 60°C IDLE und 75°C Last.

Find' ich gut *g* Naja, mein Gehäuse hat so oder so keinen guten Airflow und hier in meinem Zimmer ist es immer noch sau warm :/


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

okay, das erklärt die Temperaturen. Trotzdem finde ich die idle-Temperaturen deutlich zu hoch wenn ich überleg, dass meine Q9550 im idle beide bei ca. 33°C sind.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Juli 2009)

Ich brauch demnächst auch ne neue Kühlung, Wasserstoff oder Helium wäre i.O. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600511


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

KoKü oder Chiller sind für "kleine" OC-Vorhaben aber besser geeignet. Ansonsten sind die Pots von K|NGP|N (Kingpin) klasse. Kingpin selbst ist einer der besten Übertakter weltweit und hat den ersten transparenten Pot weltweit entwickelt, den man aber noch nicht kaufen kann.

Für nen normalen Pot musst du knappe 300$ hinlegen. Entsprechende Hardware natürlich vorrausgesetzt. Dein LanParty ist top, keine Frage, aber ich glaub nicht, dass sich damit in Regionen von 5Ghz und mehr übertakten lässt. 

Außerdem kannst du direkt mal ne Sammelbestellung für ~20 CPUs rausschicken wenn du wirklich was reißen willst.


(mir ist bewusst, dass das nicht ganz ernst von dir war


----------



## EXclaw (9. Juli 2009)

Mhm. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll ~_~

HWMonitor zeigt mir bei den Kernen 49-50°C an.
Everest Ultimate zeigt mir bei den Kernen 43-45°C an und unter "CPU" 29°C.
Im BIOS stehen 30°C.

WAH!.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

CoreTemp oder Realtemp. Ansonsten bei HWLuxx im Sticky nach den richtigen TJ Max werten schauen und von Hand justieren.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

schenkst mir dann deinen alten Q9550 Aso? xD


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

was? Warum das? Wie alt? Ich hab beide im Einsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die alte Krücke von E2200 hättest haben können - der ist aber schon verkauft und liegt wohl gerade in nem Hermes-Lastwagen auf dem Weg zum Empfänger.

Mal sehen, bei meinem alten auf dem Rampage ging 515Mhz FSB ganz gut, wenn ich nachher Zeit habe will ich mal das Maximum vom EP45-DS4 ausloten. Vom Maximus bin ich doch recht enttäuscht, ist ja auch nur so ein alter, gammliger X38.


----------



## Maga1212 (9. Juli 2009)

hi

wie soll ich beim installen von win7 die partitionen einteilen? ich hab 2 festplatten 500gb(1tb)


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

erstmal Raid0 einrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Das mit dem Maximus nervt mich immer mehr. Das limitiert bei 490Mhz FSB, mehr bekomm ich einfach nicht raus. Das Rampage ging bis 515Mhz FSB, mehr hab ich nicht getestet, hatte aber sicher noch ein paar Reserven, da die Spannungen noch nicht am Anschlag waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, 490Mhz ist doch auchnicht schlecht^^Meiner lief bis jetzt maximal bei 218Mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

naja, meiner startet ja auch bei 333Mhz. Sicher, 490Mhz sind auch 4,1Ghz, aber mir eben nicht genug. Bei höherem FSB regel ich zwar den Multi runter, damit ich nicht über 4,2Ghz komme, trotzdem wird der Speicherdurchsatz größer was sich im Benchmark bemerkbar macht. Du mit deinem AMD kennst das Problem dass Speicher durch FSB limitiert wird ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Hehe,aber ich erhöhe einfach HT und NB Taktraten,selbes Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Blödes Smile...

Man merkt aber schon den Unterschied,bei den meissten sinds ~4Ghz,bei mir leider 3.7Ghz aber durch meine Übertaktung der NB bzw Ht von jeweils 2Ghz auf 2.8 und 2.6Ghz,komm ich auch an derren Punktzahl ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

naja, AMD skaliert dafür sehr schlecht in den oberen Taktbereichen. So kann der Q9550 bei 2,83Ghz fast mit dem X4 955 mithalten, ist aber auf 4Ghz schneller als der AMD mit 5Ghz Um so weiter die Taktraten steigen, um so weiter geht auch die Schere auf. Intel skalier da bei weitem linearer als AMD. Da gibts kaum noch einen Unterschied ob 6,5 oder 7Ghz, bei Intel dagegen bringt das einen ordentlichen Schub. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass Intel rein vom Takt nicht so hoch geht wie ein AMD. (ist aber trotzdem schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Naja,ein 955 ist ungefähr soschnell wie ein 9650 und der läuft ja auchschon mit 3.1(?)Ghz

Meistens sind die Ergebnisse auch "verfälscht" da wenn man genauer hinsieht bei den P2´s einfach langsamerer Ram benutzt wurde..

Zumindest war es zur Anfangszeit so,jetzt sollte überall der gleiche Ram benutzt worden sein

Achja,könntest du bei deinem 3D Mark mal die CPU Werte eintragen,oder hier schreiben?

//Achja,so ein großer Unterschied ist es auchnicht,wie man beim 3D Mark sehen kann,der erste bei Amd ist ~150Punkte höher,aber auch 400Mhz schneller,dafür hat er sehr niedriger HT und NB Taktraten.Also ist ein P2 durchaus ebenwürtig mit einem i7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wart mal ab bis es Benchmarks gibt, die mit 8 Kernen skalieren, dann schaut der PII in die Röhre

Benchmarkergebnisse magst haben? Mit 4GB OCZ Reaper 1066Mhz, 4,0Ghz Q9550, HD4870x2 auf einem Rampage Formula 22.300 im 3DMark06 und 14.800 im Vantage unter Win7.

Ach ja, es sei angemerkt: Ich hatte den Q9550 schon auf 515x8,5 prime-/benchstable laufen, da dürften nochmal ein paar Pünktchen mehr rausspringen, im Vantage könnte evtl. sogar die 15.000er-Marke fallen.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

wusa, heut Abend leg ich ne Windows 7-Session ein (zumindest wenn ich irgendwo noch nen DVD-Rohling auftreib)

Dann werd ich wohl nen paar Stunden nicht da sein


*Vorfreude* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt endlich den Stockkühler von der GTX runter. Ab jetzt stolzer Besitzer des Accelero Extreme GTX280. Umbau ging leicht von der Hand, hat zwar anderthalb Stunden gedauert, hab mir aber Mühe gegeben und seeehr viel Zeit gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Vorschlag von AC, die Spannungswandler + RAM mit nem Radiergummi sauber zu machen is ja ma sau geil und funktioniert perfekt^^

Mal zu den Temps -->
Vorher: 51° Idle, ca 80° Last
Nachher: 36° Idle, 43° Last... 

eieieieie, extra in WoW nach Eiskrone geflogen und ins Landesinnere geschaut (Aufm Flugmount). Da sind meine Temps vorher regelmäßig in Richtung 80° geschossen und der Lüfter hat geheult (100%). Und jetzt? 43°, die drei Lüfter vom Accelero langweilen sich und laufen auf Idlegeschwindigkeit... ich glaubs net^^

Edit: Bilder vom Chaos gibts später auch noch ;D


----------



## Gomel (9. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wart mal ab bis es Benchmarks gibt, die mit 8 Kernen skalieren, dann schaut der PII in die Röhre
> 
> Benchmarkergebnisse magst haben? Mit 4GB OCZ Reaper 1066Mhz, 4,0Ghz Q9550, HD4870x2 auf einem Rampage Formula 22.300 im 3DMark06 und 14.800 im Vantage unter Win7.
> 
> Ach ja, es sei angemerkt: Ich hatte den Q9550 schon auf 515x8,5 prime-/benchstable laufen, da dürften nochmal ein paar Pünktchen mehr rausspringen, im Vantage könnte evtl. sogar die 15.000er-Marke fallen.



Das ist mir schon klar,dass du mehr Punkte hast als ich,nur würde ich gerne die CPU Punktzahl wissen,der Rest ist recht uninterresant


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt mal die Bilder.

Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstma die Platine vom Kühler befreit. Mich hat der Anblick der WLP... etwas geschockt. In der Mitte ausgetrocknet und nur halbherzig aufgetragen. Kein Wunder, dass die Temps so hoch waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nVivo-Chip + ein RAM-Baustein vorne und Spannungswandler hinten mit Kühlkörpern "beklebt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch die restlichen sechs beklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da war auch schon der Kühlkörper drauf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fertige "Gebilde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War auf jeden Fall ma ne Erfahrung wert, is ma was anderes, als andauernd nur Teile zusammenzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2009)

Sieht beeindruckend aus ^^ Was sagen die Temps? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Juli 2009)

Boah ist das ein Mordstrum und ich dachte schon ich breche mit dem Wakühler die Karte auseinander^^


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schicke Hausschuhe!



> War auf jeden Fall ma ne Erfahrung wert, is ma was anderes, als andauernd nur Teile zusammenzubauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub ich wär dafür viel zu zittrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thx für das Tut, toll dass es so super läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die WLP ist aber echt der Hammer...dass die sowas verkaufen eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:

Was man alles sichern muss, wenn man den PC auf Win7 umrüstet o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (9. Juli 2009)

@ EspCap: (^^)



RaDon27 schrieb:


> Mal zu den Temps -->
> Vorher: 51° Idle, ca 80° Last
> Nachher: 36° Idle, 43° Last...
> 
> eieieieie, extra in WoW nach Eiskrone geflogen und ins Landesinnere geschaut (Aufm Flugmount). Da sind meine Temps vorher regelmäßig in Richtung 80° geschossen und der Lüfter hat geheult (100%). Und jetzt? 43°, die drei Lüfter vom Accelero langweilen sich und laufen auf Idlegeschwindigkeit... ich glaubs net^^




@ Rethelion: Jup, hab ihn mir bei der Bestellung auch etwas kleiner vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fala: original Birkenstock! Beste Schlappen wo gibt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na, ich glaub das bekommt jeder hin. So schwierig wars eigentlich net, is alles super erklärt (zwar nur ne kleine Anleitung, aber mit schön viel Bildern xD)
Zur Sache "Datensicherung": das is wohl bei allen Umstiegen der Fall wenn man net grad ne Datenpartition/HDD hat...^^

Edit: Is aber auch ma schön, dass ich das Bild aufm Standardlüfter endlich sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steht ca 20cm neben mir aufm Regal. Is viel zu schade eigentlich, des schöne Motiv im Rechner zu verstecken :/


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Erstma die Platine vom Kühler befreit. Mich hat der Anblick der WLP... etwas geschockt. In der Mitte ausgetrocknet und nur halbherzig aufgetragen. Kein Wunder, dass die Temps so hoch waren.



Haargenau das gleiche hab ich bei meiner HD4850 auch gedacht!

Aber ich bin froh, dass es bei NV genauso mies is wie bei ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Tag,

endlich Ferien *freu*

Ich hatte ja vor 2-3 Wochen ein Problem mit meiner Z5500 Steuergerät, wo die Hintergrundbelcuhtung kaputt gegangen ist und nun hat Logitech mir das ganze Ding nochmal neugeschickt (durfte erstmal den Karton tragen, der ja natürlich garnichts wiegt) und nun habe ich es zweimal, das heißt jetzt aber nich tdas ich es zweimal benutzen kann, weil ich das Steuergerät für das zweite Ding nicht habe. Nun meine Frage, kann man das irgendwo bestellen oder 2x Subwoofer und 10x Lautsprecher an einer Kontrollbox anschließen, das geht nicht oder?


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

_Super Geil..auch will.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Klick mich! 


Naja , irgendwann vllt mal.. :X
_


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. Juli 2009)

Holy Shit! Also ich nehm die Bowers & Wilkins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, den Rest macht unter euch aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

_Ich nehm den Kuro..und die Deko :X_


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage:

Ihr habt zwei 2x Z5500, aber nur ein Steuergerät, weil das andre kaputt ist und bei Logitech liegt und die dafür en neues geschickt haben. Nun im Septemper können die kostenlos ein neues schicken, ob die es machen ist ne andere Frage. Nun mein Bruder will es umbedingt haben, aber er möchte nicht bis Septemper warten und dann hoffen, das Logitech das überhaupt macht.

Der Tausch wäre, mein Steuergerät + das neue Z5500 für eine EvGA GTX280, ich habe zwar noch ein G35 Headset zum Musik hören, aber ich weiß ja nicht ob ich im Septemper überhaupt ein Steuergerät kriegen würde, was würdet ihr nun machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

das bekommst du 100% wenn es Logitech sagt. Ich würde tauschen


ach ja, bzgl. meinen Punkten im Benchmark: Im Vantage hab ich 15.535 CPU Punkte.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Aber jetzt stellt sich die Frage, brauch ich das wirklich?

Würde es ein großer Unterschied von 9800GT zu einer GTX280 machen?

EDIT: Aber wenn man jetzt mal so denkt, ich würde im Septemper das Steuergerät kostenlos bekommen, so h abe ich auch ein ganzes Z5500 und kostenlos eine GTX280 bekommen und brauch erstmal nicht mehr upquarden.


----------



## Gomel (10. Juli 2009)

Naja, 15.535 Punkte sind zwar nicht schlecht,ich habe aber 42054 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Werds nachher mal ohne PhysX testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (10. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar,dass du mehr Punkte hast als ich,nur würde ich gerne die CPU Punktzahl wissen,der Rest ist recht uninterresant



Es geht dir nur darum die CPU´s zu vergleichen? 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...xtreme_edition/
In Spielen ist der Q9550 schwer zu schlagen, eigentlich nur von seinen Brüdern und nicht von der AMD-Gesellschaft. Das einzig limitierende ist hier der Standarttakt (bei Anwendungen die noch nicht Mehrkernoptimiert sind), da sich der Q9550 aber als erstaunlich übertaktungsfreudig zeigt ist dies auch kein Hinderniss... 

Andererseits geht es hier auch nur um ein paar Prozentpünktchen... ob die den Braten fett machen?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Zwischen einer 9800 GT und einer GTX280 liegen Welten.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

_Wie ausser Hanfgurke keiner was zu den geilen Setup sagt :X_


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm .. hmmm


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie ausser Hanfgurke keiner was zu den geilen Setup sagt :X_


PC-Technik-Ecke


Nicht "Von unbezahlbaren Heimkino-Prollsystemen Träumecke"

@Sora:
Vertröst ihn bis September? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

Soramac: AUF JEDEN FALL tauschen! Ich hab eigentlich von beiden Karten die ATI-Pendants hier, bei der 9800GT die 4830, bei der GTX280 die HD4870x2. Wie Klos sagte - dazwischen liegen Welten! Die 4870x2 kann Crysis auf 3840x1024 bei allem auf "Very High", die 4830 schaffts nur auf 1280x1024. Sobald AA dazu kommt ist vorbei. Und das ist bei jedem Spiel so. Gerade bei deinem 22" wirst du Auflösungsbedingt einen wahnsinnigen Sprung zwischen den Karten spüren!


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Najo...die GTX280 ist schon ein ganzes Stück hiter der HD4870X2 ;D

Aber trotzdem wär tauschen ne gute Idee denk ich.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> endlich Ferien *freu*


*Neid*, bei mir noch 3 Wochen.. aber gut, wenigstens mal alles was Noten gibt vorbei ^^
Und jetzt starte ich nochmal einen Versuch mit LibUSB...


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> *Neid*, bei mir noch 3 Wochen.. aber gut, wenigstens mal alles was Noten gibt vorbei ^^
> Und jetzt starte ich nochmal einen Versuch mit LibUSB...



ähm ja gut äh .. 

Bei mir noch 9 Wochen und dann hab ich 3 Wochen Urlaub und dann is mein Jahresurlaub weg .. Also beschwer dich mal nich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2009)

Hm, kann es eigentlich sein dass mir eine Bootoption für Windows fehlt? Überall wird gesagt, man soll bei der Auswahl mit dem Abgesicherten Modus etc. Digitale Treibersignaturchecks deaktivieren.. die Funktion hab ich aber gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, kann es eigentlich sein dass mir eine Bootoption für Windows fehlt? Überall wird gesagt, man soll bei der Auswahl mit dem Abgesicherten Modus etc. Digitale Treibersignaturchecks deaktivieren.. die Funktion hab ich aber gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du 64bit?


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2009)

Japp, deswegen muss ich ja auch den Fix installieren : /
Ich versuchs gerade mit der zweiten Methode, ohne Readydriver. Aber da lässt sich der Patch nicht installieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

hast du ein Foto gemacht? Sieht aus wie ein Screenshot...


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2009)

Ist auch einer, das ist unter Windows gemacht. Den Patch installiert man unter Windows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac: AUF JEDEN FALL tauschen! Ich hab eigentlich von beiden Karten die ATI-Pendants hier, bei der 9800GT die 4830, bei der GTX280 die HD4870x2. Wie Klos sagte - dazwischen liegen Welten! Die 4870x2 kann Crysis auf* 3840*x1024 bei allem auf "Very High", die 4830 schaffts nur auf 1280x1024. Sobald AA dazu kommt ist vorbei. Und das ist bei jedem Spiel so. Gerade bei deinem 22" wirst du Auflösungsbedingt einen wahnsinnigen Sprung zwischen den Karten spüren!



Schnüff ich will auch eine solche Auflösung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Is doch einfach nur auf 2 HD Monitore gestreckt Asoriel, oder?
Is leider unspielbar (vor allem in Shootern)weil du genau in der Mitte die Rahmen von den Monitoren hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich in WoW schon ausprobiert. Sieht geil aus, aber nervt sehr schnell..


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Schnüff ich will auch eine solche Auflösung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 Bildschirme halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2009)

Ok, LibUSB läuft, endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (10. Juli 2009)

Huhu bin wieder da mitm neuem Pc und tft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur eben ne frage welches Direct X brauch ich für Win7 kann mir da einer nen Dl link posten bitte?


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=de


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

_Machst Bilder und Testbericht Elda? :-)_


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Kleine frage welche temp stimmt den nun? die von Core temp? oder die von Everst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

Claet, Falathrim und Rethelion: Das sind 3x19" nebeneinander, irgendwo im Desktop-Thread hab ich mal ein Bild dazu gepostet. Aktuell hab ich das aber aus Platzgründen nichtmehr aufgebaut, dafür an 2PCs je 2 Monitore.

Hier mal der Screen von damals, da war noch Vista drauf:


Asoriel schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0...GdnTBjIRKx3.jpg






Snake bei dir liest CoreTemp die richtigen Werte aus. Für den Q6600 ist ein TJMax von 85°C angegeben, stimmt also.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Kleine frage welche temp stimmt den nun? die von Core temp? oder die von Everst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du kein Auslesetool vom MB-Hersteller? Die müssten eigtl immer richtig liegen.
Notfalls vertrau lieber Coretemp; Everest hat bei mir CPU und NB Temperatur verwechselt^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

Coretemp stimmt 100%, da TJMax korrekt erkannt wurde, was bei Everest bei mir noch nie geklappt hat.


----------



## Elda (10. Juli 2009)

@Painschkes joa mal schaun.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Coretemp stimmt 100%, da TJMax korrekt erkannt wurde, was bei Everest bei mir noch nie geklappt hat.



puh danke an alle dacht schon das kannst nicht sein, das der so warm ist ohne was anstregendes zu machen.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

ach, das kann schon sein. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen, schlecht belüftetem Gehäuse und der CPU! Der Q6600 ist eh so ein Hitzkopf. Bis 70°C musst dir aber boxed keine Gedanken machen, was haste denn für nen Kühler drauf?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ach, das kann schon sein. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen, schlecht belüftetem Gehäuse und der CPU! Der Q6600 ist eh so ein Hitzkopf. Bis 70°C musst dir aber boxed keine Gedanken machen, was haste denn für nen Kühler drauf?



Weiß ich leider nicht Ich hab so fertig pc von DELL *schäm*


----------



## Asoriel (10. Juli 2009)

also wahrscheinlich so ein Papp-Kühler. Dann kannst du mit den Temps zufrieden sein.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also wahrscheinlich so ein Papp-Kühler. Dann kannst du mit den Temps zufrieden sein.


Gut danke so lange er nicht zu warm wirt ist mir das wurscht! danke noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ach, das kann schon sein. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen, schlecht belüftetem Gehäuse und der CPU! Der Q6600 ist eh so ein Hitzkopf. Bis 70°C musst dir aber boxed keine Gedanken machen, was haste denn für nen Kühler drauf?


Was für Temperaturen?
Bei mir ist es so kalt dass mein Vater zeitweise (tagsüber!) die Heizung angemacht hat -.-

Zock übrigens ma wieder GTA San Andreas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juli 2009)

Wow, grad ma mit dem neuen Lüfter gebencht. Im Gainwardtool fast alles auf Anschlag gestellt (GPU 700, RAM 1200(=2400) und Shader 1500MHz). @3DMark06 16385 Punkte (+200) und im Vantage 13463 (+1000!!!).

Die Temps blieben auf 44° und die Lüfter ham sich schon wieder gelangweilt ... ich treib den Takt jetzt glaub ich nochn bissel höher...^^


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2009)

Hey,

möchte mal meine Freunden ärgern, mit einer sehr komplizierten IT Frage, wo viele Fachbegriffe drinn sind, wo kein normaler Mensch was versteht. Klos hat meistens so ganz gute Fragen ^^


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juli 2009)

Ey Aso (hört sich wirklich komisch an)! Hab mir jetzt zwei Ventus Ice Pro für 24&#8364; bestellt (und noch nen Enermax Cluster für den Mugen). Werd dann ma berichten, wie sie sich so anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uhuh, ich freu mich auf die weißen LEDs^^ Hab bei Ebay zugegriffen. Wird von your world of gaming angeboten. Von denen hab ich auch schon meine MX518 und mein Speedpad. Is nen hübscher kleiner Shop, 16k Bewertungen und 100%. Und vor allem sehr billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12&#8364; pro Stück is verdammt billig, bei Alternate gibts die erst ab 16,99


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2009)

Crysis geht mir auf die Eier...


----------



## EXclaw (11. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Crysis geht mir auf die Eier...



Jap. Man hat nie genug Munition und die Koreaner sind kleine Supermans :/


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2009)

Hehe, ja. Ich habe auch mal Crysis Demo gespielt und hatten ie Munition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2009)

Hm, das einzige was mich an Crysis gestört hat, war dass es so kurz war ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2009)

Nein, mir geht es darum, dass jedesmal, wenn ich es mal spiele nach einiger Zeit das Spiel falsch läuft, sprich das Bild ist nach Oben verschoben, die Ränder sind sichtbar und die Taskbar ebenso... aber die Buttons befinden sich immernoch an der selben stelle... also nur das Bild ist nach oben verschoben, die Kontrollen sind immernoch an der selben Stelle.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2009)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie ich das Z5500 an meinen Fernseher anschließe, brauch ich da ein extra Kabel?, weil ich habe komischerweise nur das für den PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (11. Juli 2009)

Wann soll Crysis 2 kommen? Oder is es schon raus?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juli 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Jap. Man hat nie genug Munition und die Koreaner sind kleine Supermans :/



Also ich hab immer genügend Munition, nur treffe ich die Gegner nie. Ich brauch meist 10 Schuss bevor einer umfällt und muss im Kampf gegen mehrere Leute immer nachladen^^


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Wann soll Crysis 2 kommen? Oder is es schon raus?



Gerade mal auf ign.com geschaut. Dort steht noch "TBA", also wirds wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis man seinen Rechner zum bluten bringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Crysis 2 kommt glaub erst 2010, soweit ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2009)

LOL, mein Problem war nur mit einer änderung der Auflösung zu beheben... nun habe ich aber ein anderes...

Jetzt wird meine First Person Sicht mit der, der 3rd Person überlagert, sprich neben meiner First Person Sicht sehe ich noch meine Arme und Beine so wie sie in der 3rd Person sich erscheinen würden, würde ich sie haben^^


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie ich das Z5500 an meinen Fernseher anschließe, brauch ich da ein extra Kabel?, weil ich habe komischerweise nur das für den PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (11. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2009)

Ach keiner antwortet mir, ihr lacht mich alle aus, ihr lacht mich alle hinter meinen Rücken rotz frech ins Gesicht. Aber, bin der schwarze Hai unter den ganzen weißen hier.. also , wie bei den Schafen nur umgekehrt.


----------



## Ceek (11. Juli 2009)

So, der Mugen 2 ist eingebaut, jetzt bin ich grad beim BurnIn für das MetalPad. Irgendwie klappt das aber nicht so wirklich, obwohl ich den CPU Lüfter aus hab und prime laufen lass, komm ich nicht auf die knapp 60° um das Metall zu schmelzen. Ich werds mal mit dem OC und nicht dem untervolteten Profil versuchen...


----------



## Elda (12. Juli 2009)

> Bitte beachten Sie...
> 1.) Windows 7 ist in Europa nicht als Update erhältlich. Deshalb ist eine komplette Neuinstallation notwendig.



Das heißt man darf sein System wieder neu aufsetzen? ._.
steht so bei Amazon.

btw Welche zahlungsmöglichkeiten gibts bei Amazon?


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2009)

Nein, es wird alles übernommen wie von XP auf Vista.


----------



## Elda (12. Juli 2009)

Hoffe ich auch ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2009)

_Ich schmeiss mal ne "Frage" von nem Freund in den Raum : 

---------

und zwar wenn ich meinen rechner anschlate läuft mein graka lüfter net an. also hab cih kein bild. (der zuckt immer nur son bissel) 
wenn ich ihn per hand andreh bekomm ich auf meinem jetzigen board ein bild 
wenn ich das ganze auf meinem neuen board probier bekomm ich trotz andrehen kein bild...

---------

Seine Angaben : 

CPU : Q9550
Graka : 4850 
Board : Asrock ALiveSATA2-GLAN
RAM : Kingston HyperX (800er) 
Netzteil : 500W Silverstone _


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Hört sich komisch an. Was genau ist das für ne Graka? Zeig mal das Bild. Falls man da recht einfach an das Kabel des Lüfters rankommt und dieses lang genug ist, würd ich das mal von der Graka abstecken und direkt an einen Anschluß am Mainboard reinstecken, falls einer in der Nähe ist und schauen, was passiert.

An und für sich hört sich das danach an, als ob der Lüfter zu wenig Spannung hat, warum auch immer. Ich hatte mal nen 120er Gehäuselüfter, der mit 5V nicht anlief und nur zuckte, solang, bis man ihm nen kleinen Schups gab.

Allerdings hört es sich komisch an, daß auch kein Bild kommt, wenn er sich nicht dreht. Wäre mir neu, daß das irgendwie zusammenhängt. Die müsste ja auch ohne Lüfter ein Bild bringen. Zwar nicht sonderlich lang, aber es müsste schon etwas kommen.

Und die Tatsache, daß bei einen Mainboard nach anschupsen ein Bild kommt, während es beim anderen nicht der Fall ist, macht das ganze noch komischer. Müsste ja fast schon heißen, daß eines der Mainboards feststellen kann, ob sich der Lüfter dreht und falls nein, die Karte nicht in Betrieb genommen wird.

Auch das würde ich zum ersten mal hören und ich kann mir es ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja gestern den Rechner neu aufgesetzt und eben mal Kaspersky 2010 installiert.
Dann wollte eben den Treiber für meine Maus runterladen..
Und ich muss sagen: An der Kindersicherung (die war nach der Installation automatisch an..) sollten die noch feilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antizigo (12. Juli 2009)

Grüß Gott liebe Technikfreunde,

Hab einen alten Rechner mit einer "                                        *WDC* *WD2000JD-55HBB0*  (186 GB, IDE)" Festplatte, die ich gerne noch weiternutzen möchte.
Ist es möglich diese zusätzlich in den folgenden PC einzubauen:
_
*CPU*__ :  AMD Phenom II X4 940
__ *Kühler :* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
*Festplatte :* Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB
*Gehäuse :* NZXT Beta Case
*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Straight Power 500W
*Laufwerk : *LG GH22NS40
*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
*Grafikkarte :* HD4890 / GTX275
*RAM : *4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5_

Freue mich auf eure Antworten

Danke!


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir recht sicher dass du sie problemlos wirst einbauen können, da eigentlich alle Mainboards noch alte IDE-Steckplätze haben. Alternativ könntest du dir aber auch ein externes Festplattengehäuse besorgen und sie als externe Platte für Backups o.ä. nutzen ;D

Viel Spaß übrigens mit dem Rechner, ziemlich schönes Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, du kannst die Festplatte definitiv anschliessen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2009)

Wow! http://toucharcade.com/2009/07/07/gameloft...ts-and-a-video/
Sieht verdammt beeindruckend aus, ich bin sehr gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade mehr oder weniger ein Problem:
Immer, wenn ich meinen PC hochfahre, kommt eine Meldung von Vista, ob das Programm "Update.exe" ausgeführt werden soll.
Die Datei befindet sich komischerweise im Windowsordner und hat keine digitale Treibersignatur.
Weiß jemand, was das ist oder wie ich es loswerde? Ich lasse gerade nochmal meinen Virenscanner laufen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Mhhm ja ich brauche auch Hilfe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Mhhm ja ich brauche auch Hilfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treiber drauf?


----------



## x3n0n (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Mhhm ja ich brauche auch Hilfe


Versuchs mal damit:
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/117229-i...he-rebuild.html


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Danke für die hilfe. hab einfach den pc neu gestartet, und das Icon war wieder da!


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2009)

_Grad mal ne Runde Anno 1404 gespielt , hat es sich sonst schon wer angeschaut? Ist das erste Anno was ich spiele , und es macht Spaß! :X_


----------



## Yaggoth (13. Juli 2009)

Anno ist klasse! Ich habe das erste Anno gespielt und geliebt (Anno 1602) und wohl viel zu viel Zeit in dieser Welt verbracht ;-)

die beiden Nachfolger habe ich mir dann nciht mehr gekauft, da sie einfach enttäuschend waren... nun hab ich mir das aktuelle Anno 1404 mal wieder gegönnt und es ist wieder super. Das Spielgefühl des alten Annos ist wieder da und die Grafik ist spitze. So detailreich... mach dir den Spaß und beobachte die Bewohner deiner Städte, wie sie aus dem Gasthaus torkeln und direkt danach in die Kirche gehen ;-) Wie auf dem Marktplatz gehandelt wird... zudem ein sehr realistisches Stadtbild... Ein wirklich zu empfehlenes Spiel (für Aufbausimulationsfanatiker) mit nahezu grenzen und stufenloser Einstellbarkeit der Schwierigkeit...


----------



## Max der Orc (13. Juli 2009)

Anno ist mein Lieblingsspiel xD


----------



## Ghrodan (13. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel immer noch Anno 1701 und bin damit auch voll zufrieden, wenns Anno 1404 für günstiger gibt, schaff ich mir das an.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ne bessere Graka hab werd ichs sicher zocken, Anno 1602 war ein Spielspaß-Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (13. Juli 2009)

Für die damalige Zeit war das der Hammer!  :-)
Ich kenne aber auch viele die das heute immer noch spielen ;-)
Gruß
Max


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2009)

_Bei mir ist es umgekehrt , hab alle anderen nie gespielt und beim jetzigen hab ich erst eine Kampagne gespielt , macht aber Spaß und die Grafik ist ja wohl mal der Hammer? Hier mal 2 Screens.. (nicht von mir , sondern von nem Freund) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## claet (13. Juli 2009)

Hab nur das erste wirklich gespielt und bekomm grade heftig Lust auf das Neue =)

Hatte es mir schonmal besorgt, da ging es aber "irgendwie" nich richtig.
Mal gucken ob ichs heute abend zum Laufen bekomme. 
Wenn jemand ein Tipp hat gerne ne PM an mich =)


----------



## Gomel (13. Juli 2009)

Ohne AA,argh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es soll aber unter Dx10 ein Leistungsplus von ~20(?)% geben

Keine Kantenglättung,oder siehst du das nicht?


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2009)

_Wie ohna AA? _


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

_ Anno 1404 das spiel liegt noch verpackt auf dem "gekauft Stabel" ich hab samstag neue __ Harry potter Game, fuel , _Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood , und World in Conflict gekauft. 

und ich spiel erst harry potter durch.


----------



## Ceek (13. Juli 2009)

Anno sieht ja echt gut aus, aber der Preis ist mir noch deutlich zu hoch. Bisschen billiger und ich würde es zocken, bin sowieso grad auf der Suche nach ein paar Games, vielleicht werd ich mal die GTA Reihe durchspielen.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Juli 2009)

Anno ist geil!!! Man kann sich übrigens auch ne gute Demo runterladen, da kann man die ersten beiden Kampangen spielen und man bekommt meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Bild von dem Spiel! 

Cool Call of Juarez 2 ist raus!?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Cool Call of Juarez 2 ist raus!?



2. Juli 2009


----------



## Max der Orc (13. Juli 2009)

Dann viel Spaß beim zocken
Anno ist wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. Juli 2009)

Hm, Anno war irgendwie nie so wirklich mein Ding. Fand den ersten Teil damals irgendwie Gewöhnungsbedürftig :/ Aber sieht heftig aus  Ich hab nur nen Review in der Gamestar gesehn, und da sah die Grafik irgendwie grotik aus.

Naja, ich zock atm ma wieder Empire: Total War. Bzw fangs ma "richtig" an. Habs mir damals vorbestellt und nur ma schnell mit Preußen durchgezockt. Und danach isses in der Ecke vergammelt :/ Shice WoW -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich möchte gerne meinen Pc neu aufsetzen aber da ich das noch nie gemacht habe und auch null Ahnung von PCs habe, hätte ich eine Frage.
Welche Programme/Treiber brauche ich unbedingt?
Painschkes meinte zum Beispiel das ich einen fürs Internet bräuchte und das man den normalerweise auf CD mitkriegt, aber ich habe nur 3 Recovery DvDs.
Oder brauch ihn nur neu aufzusetzen und der PC ist wieder wie beim ersten Start?

LG


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Juli 2009)

hallo

habe mal ne frage an die PC profis hier im Fourm^^ ich habe mir heute ein neuen PC bestellt dort ist ne GeForce 9400GT mit 1024 MB drin , laider habe ich nur Win Pro 32Bit , ich weiß das ich bis 3.5GB ram nutzen kann ( sind 4gb drin ) viel ram habe ich noch zur verfügung ????


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Das kann dir kein Schwein genau sagen. Fakt ist: Du brauchst keine Angst haben, daß die 1024 MB von der Graka abgezogen werden. Die Graka wird zwar adressiert, aber nicht in der Höhe ihres Rams, den verwaltet sie selbst, wenn du darauf hinaus willst. Rechne mal mit ca. 3-3,2 GB, die dir bleiben.

Edit: da fällt mir ein, bei mir waren es unter Vista 32bit zum Beispiel bei einer ATI4870 mit 1 GB Ram etwas über 3,1 GB, die ich noch hatte. Und zuvor hatte ich ne Graka mit 512 MB. Und da war es fast gleich viel.
Die 1024 und die 512 MB machten kaum nen Unterschied.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich möchte gerne meinen Pc neu aufsetzen aber da ich das noch nie gemacht habe und auch null Ahnung von PCs habe, hätte ich eine Frage.
> Welche Programme/Treiber brauche ich unbedingt?
> ...



Für Internet brauchst du nen Treiber, stimmt. Das wäre der Treiber für den Ethernet-Adapter auf deinen Mainboard. Der findet sich normal auf der CD, wo deine ganzen Chipsatztreiber drauf sind, die du auch brauchst.
Vista richtet Ethernet oft gleich automatisch ein, bei XP wird er meist benötigt.

Wenn du mal genauere Angaben machst, welche Hardware du hast und welches OS, dann kann man auch besser helfen. Aber in der Regel brauchst du Grafik und die Chipsatztreiber. Solltest du SATA haben und es im AHCI-Modus laufen lassen, dann müsstest du z.b. vor der Installation von XP eine Treiberdiskette einspielen, die sich in der Regel auch mit der CD zum Mainboard machen lässt. Bei Vista und XP mit integrierten SP würde das auch wegfallen. Ab welchen Service-Pack, weiß ich grad nicht auswendig. Aber das ist auf jedenfall so die Grundausstattung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2009)

_9400GT..ouch.._


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _9400GT..ouch.._


Tjoa...wenn er meint dass er damit Freude hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Und was ist mit meinem Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich möchte gerne meinen Pc neu aufsetzen aber da ich das noch nie gemacht habe und auch null Ahnung von PCs habe, hätte ich eine Frage.
> Welche Programme/Treiber brauche ich unbedingt?
> ...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Juli 2009)

danke Klos für die antwort , ich weiß das es nur ne 9400er GT ist war mir erst mal egal die kann ich später immer noch raus hauen


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was ist mit meinem Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat Klos doch weitgehend beantwortet?

Programme:
Die, die du brauchst halt. Ich klick mich meistens durch die TOP100-Downloads bei Chip.de, da ist eigentlich immer alles dabei.

Ansonsten:
Chipsatztreiber
Grafikkartentreiber
Soundkartentreiber (Wenn nicht onboard, ansonsten beim Chipsatztreiber dabei)
Vielleicht Maus/Tastatur...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Ah thx.
Sorry aber ich glaube das hat er editiert. Oder habs einfach nicht gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: System:
Fujitsu Siemens Computer
Intel® Core(tm)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz  2.40GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4.00Gb
Betriebsystem: Vista 32bit

Also brauche ich nur die Programme und Chipsatztreiber? (Wo finde ich den?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rethelion (13. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ah thx.
> Sorry aber ich glaube das hat er editiert. Oder habs einfach nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder auf der mitgelieferten CD oder auf der Fujitsu-Website: http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/de/support/downloads.html
Im Internet würd ich sonst keine Treiber suchen da die meist nicht mit der OEM-Hardware kompatibel sind.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde im moment keine CD und könnte mich auch nicht erinnern, dass eine mitgeliefert wurde.
Das einzige was ich hier habe sind die 3 Recovery CDs.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich glaube das hat er editiert. Oder habs einfach nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich editiert. Fujitsu arbeitet doch immer mit Nummern, soweit ich weiß. Gib mal die Modell-Bezeichnung von dem Ding, dann kann ich bei Fujitsu schauen.
Was auf deinen Recovery-CD's drauf ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hatte nie nen Fujitsu und werde nie einen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut möglich, daß da die Treiber bereits drauf sind.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Es ist ein SCALEO Pi 2540. Die Seite mit den Treibern ist glaube ich nützlich da dort Grafikkarten Chipsatz und weitere Treiber sind. Jedoch hats von allem eine grosse Auswahl und ich weiss jetzt nicht was ich brauche.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn du den Intel-Chipsatz hast, dann ist es der Via 4 in 1 auf der Seite, der deine Treiber enthält. Und dann holst du dir halt noch den aktuellen unter Sound. 

Lad mal everest runter und poste, was genau du für ein Mainboard hast.

Und den unter Lan brauchst du für dein Ethernet.


----------



## Zaino (13. Juli 2009)

Hm, weiß es gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber ich frage trozdem mal, möchte vielleicht irgendjemand bei meinem
WoW Char eine Rolle der Auferstehung machen?
Weiß nicht so ganz wie das funktioniert und so aber ich würde mich über eine pn freuen.
Grüße.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Soll ich einfach mal alles runterladen?
Es hat aber überall 3 oder mehr downloads. Soll ich einfach überall den neuesten runterladen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Flash - BIOS 

  Flash Bios for MB MS-7379 µATX V 4.0 


 	 	Biosupdate for MSI MS-7379 V9.0S ISO-Image 	Version: 	9.0S   	Datum: 	05.09.2008
 	 	Größe: 	2,01 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Biosupdate for MSI MS-7379 V9.0M ISO-Image 	Version: 	9.0M   	Datum: 	07.04.2008
 	 	Größe: 	2,04 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Biosupdate for MSI MS-7379 V9.0G ISO-Image 	Version: 	9.0G   	Datum: 	14.02.2008
 	 	Größe: 	24,16 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 

 	Audio 

  Audio ALC Azalia 888 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 888 	Version: 	6.0.1.5694 08/27/2008  	Datum: 	29.09.2008
 	 	Größe: 	9,36 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 888 	Version: 	6.0.1.5672 07/24/2008  	Datum: 	05.09.2008
 	 	Größe: 	10,86 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 888 	Version: 	6.0.1.5636 06/02/2008  	Datum: 	25.06.2008
 	 	Größe: 	10,71 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 

 	Chipset 

  Chipset G31+ICH7 


 	 	Chipset G31(i945)+ICH7 	Version: 	8.6.1.1002 02/20/2008  	Datum: 	30.04.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,04 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Chipset G31(i945)+ICH7 	Version: 	8.6.1.1001 01/30/2008  	Datum: 	28.03.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,04 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Chipset G31(i945)+ICH7 	Version: 	8.3.0.1011 25.09.07  	Datum: 	06.02.2007
 	 	Größe: 	0,04 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 

 	Graphic 

  ATI Radeon HD3650 512MB Dual DVI-I HDMI 


 	 	ATI Radeon 	Version: 	8.522.0.0000 07/31/2008  	Datum: 	29.09.2008
 	 	Größe: 	119,4 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	ATI Radeon 	Version: 	8.511.0.0000 06/24/2008  	Datum: 	09.09.2008
 	 	Größe: 	105,6 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	ATI Radeon 	Version: 	8.476.0.0000 03/28/2008  	Datum: 	04.06.2008
 	 	Größe: 	76,59 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 

  Intel G31 

 	LAN 

  Realtek RTL 8169/8111 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8111 	Version: 	6.210.1003.2008 10/03/2008  	Datum: 	25.11.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,11 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8111 	Version: 	6.208.0729.2008 07/29/2008  	Datum: 	26.09.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,11 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8111 	Version: 	6.206.0502.2008 05/02/2008  	Datum: 	29.05.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,1 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 

 	Systemboard 

  MB MS-7379 µATX V 4.0 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5717 10/13/2008  	Datum: 	25.11.2008
 	 	Größe: 	10,08 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 262, 888,888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5636 06/02/2008  	Datum: 	25.06.2008
 	 	Größe: 	10,71 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Video i965,G31,GMA950 	Version: 	7.15.10.1472 04/18/2008  	Datum: 	04.06.2008
 	 	Größe: 	16,98 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8100C,8110SC,8111B,8111C 	Version: 	6.206.0502.2008 05/02/2008  	Datum: 	29.05.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,1 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 262, 888,888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5618 05/07/2008  	Datum: 	28.05.2008
 	 	Größe: 	10,7 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Video i965,G31,GMA950 	Version: 	7.14.10.1461 03/25/2008  	Datum: 	05.05.2008
 	 	Größe: 	14,8 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 262, 888,888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5591 03/26/2008  	Datum: 	30.04.2008
 	 	Größe: 	8,65 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Video i965,G31,GMA950 	Version: 	7.14.10.1437 02/11/2008  	Datum: 	28.03.2008
 	 	Größe: 	14,79 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8100C,8110SC,8111B,8111C 	Version: 	6.203.0214.2008 02/14/2008  	Datum: 	27.03.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,09 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 262, 888,888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5574 02/26/2008  	Datum: 	27.03.2008
 	 	Größe: 	8,08 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 262, 888,888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5559 01/30/2008  	Datum: 	25.02.2008
 	 	Größe: 	8,04 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Video i965,G31,GMA950 	Version: 	7.14.10.1409 01/02/2008  	Datum: 	25.02.2008
 	 	Größe: 	14,16 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8100C,8110SC,8111B 	Version: 	6.202.0125.2008 01/25/2008  	Datum: 	25.02.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,08 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	LAN Realtek RTL 8169/8100C,8110SC,8111B 	Version: 	6.200.1130.2007 11/30/2007  	Datum: 	04.02.2008
 	 	Größe: 	0,08 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Audio ALC Azalia 262, 888,888S 	Version: 	6.0.1.5532 12/20/2007  	Datum: 	29.01.2008
 	 	Größe: 	7,86 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache: 	 


 	 	Video i965,G31,GMA950 	Version: 	7.14.10.1364 10/31/2007  	Datum: 	09.01.2008
 	 	Größe: 	14,1 MB 	Status:  	   
 	 		Download 	   
	Sprache




Was davon brauche ich nun?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich schreibs hier auch nochmal: Auf der Fujitsu-Seite finden sich für deinen Rechner nur XP-Treiber. Vista wird da garnicht supported. Also kannst du die vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir brauchen unbedingt die genaue Board-Bezeichung.

Edit: sieht bei dir irgendwie anders aus, als meine Auflistung auf der Seite. Gib mir mal den Link. Steht bei dir Vista dabei?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

ja bei mir steht vista.
Man kann ziemlich oben auf Betriebssystem ändern klicken.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, da hab ich ja drauf gedrückt, aber ich kann nur XP wählen. Ich suche halt nach den hier SCALEO Pi 2540 auf dieser Seite:

http://support.ts.fujitsu.com

Bekommst du vielleicht ne andere Seite, weil du mittels Seriennummer suchst, oder so?

Ansonsten, wenn du wirklich unter Vista nach deinen Computer gesucht hast, dann von deiner Auflistung jeweils den ersten unter Chipset, Audio und LAN.
Grafik hol dir einfach den aktuellsten von der ATI-Seite bzw. Nvidia. Dort kannst du ja nach deiner Grafikkarte filtern.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Ne hab die Seriennummer eingegeben und dann kam ich auf die Seite.
Bei http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/de/support/downloads.html kommt bei euch wohl etwas anderes als bei mir.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn du es über Seriennummer gefiltert hast, dann können wir wohl davon ausgehen, daß du beim richtigen Gerät bist. Ich wurde dann wohl wo anders hin geleitet, denn bei mir ist die Auflistung auch eine ganz andere.

In dem Fall dann, wie ich oben schrieb.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Safe mode ist toll... vorallendingen da durch meinen Bildschirm alles unscharf und verzogen aussieht xD


----------



## claet (14. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Safe mode ist toll... vorallendingen da durch meinen Bildschirm alles unscharf und verzogen aussieht xD



ähm - wie bitte?!

mir ist der kern deiner aussage irgendwie nich so ganz klar geworden *g*


----------



## Gomel (14. Juli 2009)

Wegen dem Thema Anno und gute Grafik,hab ich ein paar Screens von Arma2 gemacht,das wie ich finde auch keine schlechte Grafik hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

na ja es geht finde ich, es ist wie bei fuel grafik ansehe paar aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

moin  hab ma ne frage was is ein gutes bord für AM2+ 
bis 70 € pls melden


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> moin  hab ma ne frage was is ein gutes bord für AM2+
> bis 70 € pls melden


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...3=Sockel+AM2%2B


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

ne frage ken mich mit alternate nit aus will da was bestellen das problem is 
wie is das mit nachname gebühr mus ich da noch die zustellungs gebühr zahlen ???


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe nur mal kurz eine Frage, für die ich kein neuen Thread aufmachen wollte.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Internet über die Steckdose? Ist das überhaupt möglich, wenn der Internetanschluss und die zu erreichenden Rechner an zwei voneinander getrennte Stromkreise hängen, die nur über den Sicherungskasten verbunden sind? Ich glaube nein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

soviel ich weis muss das stromnetz im haus sein also kanste nicht beim nachbarn anschließen


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> soviel ich weis muss das stromnetz im haus sein also kanste nicht beim nachbarn anschließen



Es ist ja in einem Haus. Wir haben drei Etagen, die drei voneinander unabhängige Stromkreise haben. Wenn wir also das Wohnzimmer bei einer LAN voll auslasten, kann es sein, dass für die mittlere Etage die Sicherungen rausfliegen, aber unten im Kller und hier oben in meinem Zimmer leuchtet dann noch alles.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

ja meine wen du das ansteckts 
geht das durch alle leitungen weil der strom von drausen in deinen zähler geht von da aus über die verschiedenen leitungen wie du sagst sind dan durch den zähler verbunden so würde es klappen hat nen freund von mir gesagt aber ich bin dan doch auf wlan umgestiegen von kabel


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage ken mich mit alternate nit aus will da was bestellen das problem is
> wie is das mit nachname gebühr mus ich da noch die zustellungs gebühr zahlen ???


Du musst Nachnahmegebühr von der Dhl zahlen (2 Euro) und noch den Preis von Alternate (so 10 Euro).


----------



## pampam (14. Juli 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Du musst Nachnahmegebühr von der Dhl zahlen (2 Euro) und noch den Preis von Alternate (so 10 Euro).


Mit Sicherheit keine 10€.
Ich kanns nicht genau sagen, weil ich bis jetzt nur per Vorkasse bestellt habe, aber bei Hardwareversand sind es glaube ich insgesamt 4€, also sollte es bei Alternate nicht viel mehr sein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

noch ne frage habgesehen das das mainbord das ich mir bestellen werde DDR-2 hat 800 und 1066 was is mit 4gbramm am bestenn momentan


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> noch ne frage habgesehen das das mainbord das ich mir bestellen werde DDR-2 hat 800 und 1066 was is mit 4gbramm am bestenn momentan


Hä was?
DDR2-1066 ist bei ner niedrigen Case Latency derzeit das beste o.0


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

4096MB OCZ PC2-8500 CL5 KIT XTC GOLD ich stehe kurz davor es mir zu bestellen hat da einer ne ahnung von den ramm blöcken ?


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2009)

Link?

Wie Ahnung von dem RAMBlöcken? Drück dich mal verständlich aus -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ähm - wie bitte?!
> 
> mir ist der kern deiner aussage irgendwie nich so ganz klar geworden *g*



Ich musste gestern eine Zeit Lang im Safe Mode with Networking arbeiten, da mein PC sich wieder vertschüsselt hat.
Aber aufgrund meines Monitors, dessen Native Auflösung 1280x1024 ist und dem Fakt das der Safe Mode nur in 1024x768 läuft war das Bild verzerrt und unscharf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Juli 2009)

_Wtf , ist Arma sowas wie BF2 o_o ? Ich dachte immer das is so nen Strategie-Spiel :X_


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage, hat einer von euch Prototype und Kaspersky (2010)? Denn ich habs eben installiert und bekomme beim starten die Meldung dass die exe ein Keylogger sei bzw. ein ähnliches Verhalten aufweist.. Das hatte ich aber neulich bei GTA 4 auch, kann es einfach sein dass Kaspersky 2010 überempflindlich ist?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Nein ich würde sagen einfach fehl alarm hatte das gleich mal mit GDATA als ich wow starten wollte kommte WOW.exe Torjaner  .....  

einfach ingnorien (aber nur wenn es orginal spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

so hier is der link http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetai...85&agid=677


----------



## Antizigo (14. Juli 2009)

Tachchen,

Ich habe vor meine alte "WDC WD2000JD-55HBB0  (186 GB, IDE)" Festplatte in einen neuen Rechner einzubauen, um die Auslagerungsdatei zu verlegen. Macht es Sinn, oder wird der Datentransfer nur ausgebremst?

Beste Grüße und Gracias! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (14. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wtf , ist Arma sowas wie BF2 o_o ? Ich dachte immer das is so nen Strategie-Spiel :X_



Was zum Teufel is Arma? Meint er Americas Army?

Bei Arma denk ich immer an Star-Trek Armada (2) ..

@Selor
habs Problem verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (14. Juli 2009)

denke er meint armed assault , kurz ArmA

http://armed-assault.de/


----------



## claet (14. Juli 2009)

joar sieht passend aus ..


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juli 2009)

hi jaja ich schreibe sehr viel ^^ so meine letzte frage holle mir das board http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...3=Sockel+AM2%2B
meine frage is jetzt soll ich 4x 1gb ramm reintuhen oder 2 x 2 gb ramm


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sämtlichen Zeitschriften glauben darf, dann ist Arma die verbugterste Scheiße, die jemals auf die Menschheit losgelasen wurde. Da waren Bilder von nem fliegenden Panzer zu sehen, weil er über einen winzigen Stein gefahren ist. Aufträge sind angeblich oft nicht machbar, weil schlicht die Kontaktpersonen von der KI überfahren wurden und lauter so Späßchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegner rennen einfach nur wenige Meter entfernt an dir vorbei und schenken dir oft keine Beachtung. Lauter so Zeug hab ich da gelesen. Das Spiel soll angeblich nur noch Verarsche sein.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi jaja ich schreibe sehr viel ^^ so meine letzte frage holle mir das board http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...3=Sockel+AM2%2B
> meine frage is jetzt soll ich 4x 1gb ramm reintuhen oder 2 x 2 gb ramm



2x2 natürlich! Schon allein deswegen, falls du dir irgendwann nochmal 2 oder so dazu kaufen möchtest. Wenn du dir Gedanken darüber machst, was wohl schneller wäre, dann sei dir gesagt, daß es mal sowas von schnurzegal ist. Irgendwo habe ich mal nen Vergleichstest gehabt. Kommt aber schon ewig her. Ist echt mal sowas von Latte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher allein schon platztechnisch 2x2 GB.

Edit: mist, editieren ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (14. Juli 2009)

Naja,so war es auch,vor den 2 Patchs nun läuft es relativ rund,und im Multiplayer,den ich hauptsächlich spiele,sind sogut wie keine Bugs oder ähnliches,und die Atmosphäre ist echt überragend,wenn du nachts mit einem Hubschrauber über dem Feindgebiet mit ein paar anderen abspringst und dich durch  den Wald schleicht und gezielt ein paar Gegner ausschaltest,ohne selbst zur Zielscheibe zu werden,aber das mit der KI,also die ist echt übel,so sau Intelligent,sowas sieht man selten,du denkst,du kämpfst gegen menschliche Gegner,dabei ist es nur die KI...also mich hat das Spiel überzeugt,solange man über die sehr wenigen Bugs hinwegsehen kann,ist es ein sehr stimmiges Spiel


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich kann nur sagen, was ich gelesen habe und das war mehr als schlecht. Das Spiel hatte aufgrund der Bugs sogar in einer Zeitschrift nur an die 50%. Generell hätte es mich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## Gomel (14. Juli 2009)

Also mir macht es schon sehrviel Spaß,auch wenn die Grafikanforderungen echt übel sind.


----------



## Fendrin (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich brauche kurz euren Rat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lohnt es sich im Moment einen/den Rechner für 550Euro (ausm Sticky) zu kaufen, oder sollte man erstmal den Release der neuen ATI HD5000er Karten abwarten?

Hintergrund ist folgender:  Ein Kumpel von mir ist drauf und drann, sich einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen, doch ich hab ihm geraten erstmal zu warten. Ich hoff ich lieg richtig =)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass warten sich in den seltensten Fällen lohnt. In der IT Branche ist immer was angekündigt und hast du auf das eine gewartet und willst grade kaufen, wird das nächste angekündigt xD

Ein Weg wäre es vllt alles bis auf die Graka zu kaufen und diese dann nachzurüsten.

Ob allerdings in anderen Gebieten auch Quantensprünge anstehen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juli 2009)

Also,so wies aussieht scheint Win7 schon ausverkauft zu sein.... http://www.gameswelt.de/news/38920-Windows..._gestartet.html


----------



## Mikroflame (15. Juli 2009)

Schon ausverkauft?

OH man,darf man nichtmal Ausschlafen ;(


Ahja. 

Die Leistungsdaten

&#8226; Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ x8800 Extreme (3,8 GigaHertz)
&#8226; Scythe Mugen 2 mit 12cm Lüfter
&#8226; 4GB A-Data DDR2-800 Ram
&#8226; nVidia GTX260 "55nm" 896MB @ Ultra
&#8226; 500GB Samsung S-ATA II
&#8226; Onboard-Sound
&#8226; Gigabyte GA-EP45 DS3L
&#8226; LG GH-22NS
&#8226; Interne Lüftersteuerung
&#8226; A+ Case Seenium
&#8226; 500W Silver Power - Seasonic OEM
&#8226; Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
&#8226; 2 Jahre Gewährleistung

... für 899,99 Euro! 

Um wieviel ist dieser zu Teuer?^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Juli 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Die Leistungsdaten
> 
> • Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ x8800 Extreme (3,8 GigaHertz)
> • Scythe Mugen 2 mit 12cm Lüfter
> ...


Ca. 200-300 Euro

Die unseriösen Teil sind unterstrichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man.. gestern Abschlussfeier (endlich fertig mit der Schule!) und dann regnet es und mein Handy geht kaputt...
Ich brauche natürlich bald ein neues, also wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Empfehlen könntet.
Meine Einschränkungen:
-Preis sollte bei ca. 100&#8364; liegen
-kein Sim-Lock, da ich meine alte Karte wieder verwenden möchte
-Es sollte möglich sein, Musik zu hören und dafür auch möglich sein, das Handy mit mind. 2GB Speicher aus zu statten
-Es sollte besser Bluetooth haben (aber haben, glaube ich, eh schon alle Handys)

Auf eine gute Kamere lege ich kaum Wert. Es sollte aber schon eine Vorhanden sein, mit der man auch Videos aufnehmen kann.

Ich sehe mir im Momment zwei Handys etwas näher an:
1. Nokia 5130 XpressMusic

2. 
SonyEricsson F305

Danke schonmal, für eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Die Akkulaufzeit ist mir nicht extrem wichtig, sollte aber schon durchschnittlich sein.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Meins :  Klick mich! 

Hatte ich bei MM für 99&#8364; gefunden , und da mein altes den Geist aufgegeben hat ist es das geworden..

Wie lange der Akku hält kann ich dir garnicht sagen , wenn es alle ist lad ich es halt :X

5MP Cam ist in Ordnung , hab ne Digicam hier (mal iwo gewonnen) die macht schlechtere Bilder..

/Edit : Das in der Mitte ist kein Joystick wie man ihn kennt , sondern so ne Art Knopf zum draufdrücken _


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Oder dieses hier: Klick!


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Das Handy von Sora find ich ja mal interesannt... ich bezweilfe dass das überhaupt legal vertrieben werden darf, hat schon verdammt viele Paralellen zum iPhone...
Würd ich aber auch nicht kaufen, ich glaube nicht dass das sonderlich gute Qualität ist.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Oder sich mal was geiles gönnen :X

Ist aber etwas zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ein günstigeres Touchscreen-Handy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Fala, beide Handys:


> Betriebssystem: Hersteller-eigenes Betriebssystem



und damit geht jede möglichkeit verloren die software zu erweitern. blööööde ..

okay, ich weiß wir übersteigen das budget um ein vielfaches, aber wenn fala hier anfängt, dann mal en tipp von mir

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/Organizer-und-Smartp...i2199_57602.htm
das is mein handy --> ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich brauche kurz euren Rat
> 
> ...



Dann kann er, wenn es blöd läuft aber lange warten. Der Release des RV870 steht zeitlich noch nicht fest. Könnte auch gut sein, daß es erst Ende dieses Jahr ist. Wenn es blöd läuft, auch erst im nächsten. Außerdem muss auch damit gerechnet werden, daß hier eine Highend-Karte dann deutlich mehr kostet. Das könnten dann auch locker 300 Euro oder noch mehr sein, je nachdem, wie gut sie wird und wie gut die Geforce wird.

Und eine ATI4870 gibt es inzwischen schon für 120 Euro. Und mit der kannst du auch alles locker spielen. Mit 550 Euro wirst du mit einer Highend-Karte der neuen Generation, egal ob ATI oder Nvidia bestimmt nicht mehr hinkommen. Und zuerst kommt eigentlich immer Highend, während die Midrange dann erst später folgen.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Asoriel hat vor kurzem mal in einem Thread einen Link gepostet, in dem zu lesen war, dass zumindest ATi ihre neuen Grafikkarten kurz nach dem Windows 7 Launch an den Start schicken wollen. Das würde heißen, im Oktober könnten schon die ersten RV870 Karten im Umlauf sein.


----------



## pampam (15. Juli 2009)

Also das von painscheks macht auf mich auch einen guten Eindruck. Aber was haltet ihr von denen, die ich gefunden habe? Mir gefällt vor allem das Nokia 5130 XpressMusic.


pampam schrieb:


> 1. Nokia 5130 XpressMusic
> 
> 2.
> SonyEricsson F305
> ...


----------



## Gomel (15. Juli 2009)

Sie sagten,das sie pünktlich zum Win7 start auch ihr Karten anbieten wollen und es soll 4 Modelle geben.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Sie sagten,das sie pünktlich zum Win7 start auch ihr Karten anbieten wollen und es soll 4 Modelle geben.



Wenns so kommt, wärs super. Dann könnten Richtung Weihnachten schon die ersten Mid-Range Karten auf dem Markt sein, von denen ich mir dann eine zulegen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Übrigens bin ich seit meinem 300sten Post "Am aktivsten in. PC-Technik". Und das obwohl ich hier fast nur Fragen stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (15. Juli 2009)

Dann kannst du dir ja auch gleich Grid2 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das soll im ~November rauskommen und ist das erste DX11 Spiel.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dir ja auch gleich Grid2 holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn meine Kohle reicht, werde ich mir noch so einiges holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings wird vom Weihnachtsgeld erst mal mein Rechner von Grund auf erneuert. D.h. neue CPU, RAM, Festplatte, Mainboard und wie oben geschrieben Grafikkarte. Was übrig bleibt darf dann in Spielen, Büchern und Sonstigem versickern.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

und was bleibt für freunde verwanden übrige bekommen die ? eine karte alles gute zu weinachten und das wars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das iPhone 3G *angeb*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab das iPhone 3G *angeb*



WOW und ich hab das Iphone 3GS


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Und ich bin froh, dass ich keins von den beiden Spielzeughandys hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Doch noch ein Win7 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Doch noch ein Win7 bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wo wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

www.megacompany.de


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Ich mag mein Spielzeughandy, ich nehm immer ein andres Handy und hau beide gegeneinander und freue mich *jaaaa*


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Claet hier ist ein Test zum Nokia...ist immerhin Platz 2 in der Chip-Rangliste, so schlecht kanns niht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Hab ja nich gesagt das es schlecht ist. 
Hab gesagt, dass das Betriebssystem mich stört.

Wäre halt nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find WinMobile super!

*edit*
Habs jetzt mal überflogen und seh keine Innovation. 



> Das lange Warten auf Nokias erstes Touchscreen-Handy hat sich gelohnt.



Das impliziert irgendwie so, dass das Handy was kann was andere nich können. Das einzige was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist der vorhandene LED Blitz (immerhin) der meinem Handy komplett fehlt. Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen - nahezu baugleich xD


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Asoriel hat vor kurzem mal in einem Thread einen Link gepostet, in dem zu lesen war, dass zumindest ATi ihre neuen Grafikkarten kurz nach dem Windows 7 Launch an den Start schicken wollen. Das würde heißen, im Oktober könnten schon die ersten RV870 Karten im Umlauf sein.



Das wurde von Seiten ATI nie bestätigt. Es ist ein Gerücht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich kenne die Seiten selbst alle. Die können viel schreiben, wenn der Tag lang ist. Die Karten werden released, wenn ATI sagt, daß sie released werden. Und bislang gab es kein offizielles Statement.

Es hieß auch schon, daß ATI sie im Juli herausbringen möchte. Und? Wo sind sie?


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juli 2009)

Mir ist das eigentlich in dem Zeitraum auch relativ egal. Interessant wirds ja ohnehin erst wenn das Geld dazu aufm Konto ist. Also gegen Ende des Jahres...


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Ich weiss ich nerve , aber schön ist es doch trotzdem oder? :X 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Joah, würd ich auch nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Würd auch nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Wohoo! Mein PC läuft seit über 24 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung xD


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Meiner läuft jetzt (grob nachgerechnet) ich glaub..ne Woche? :X_


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Video-Windows-95-a...G_37286717.html

Sehr interresant.


----------



## pampam (15. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meiner läuft jetzt (grob nachgerechnet) ich glaub..ne Woche? :X_



Aus welchem Grund lässt du ihn so lange laufen? Wird er als server verwendet? 
Da würde mein Vater anfälle kriegen und mich die nächste Stromrechnung bezahlen lassen xD

edit: Ich habe sogar mal ein Video gesehen, in dem man gesehen hat, dass auf eine PSP Win95 läuft. Angeblich dauert das Hochfahren da 15 min.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich an Winolous, aber das war nur ein Aprilscherz... Ich werds mir nachm Raid mal anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,

sry wenn ich nochmal dazwischenfunke



> Dann kann er, wenn es blöd läuft aber lange warten. Der Release des RV870 steht zeitlich noch nicht fest. Könnte auch gut sein, daß es erst Ende dieses Jahr ist. Wenn es blöd läuft, auch erst im nächsten. Außerdem muss auch damit gerechnet werden, daß hier eine Highend-Karte dann deutlich mehr kostet. Das könnten dann auch locker 300 Euro oder noch mehr sein, je nachdem, wie gut sie wird und wie gut die Geforce wird.
> 
> Und eine ATI4870 gibt es inzwischen schon für 120 Euro. Und mit der kannst du auch alles locker spielen. Mit 550 Euro wirst du mit einer Highend-Karte der neuen Generation, egal ob ATI oder Nvidia bestimmt nicht mehr hinkommen. Und zuerst kommt eigentlich immer Highend, während die Midrange dann erst später folgen.



--> ich geb das mal so weiter. THX

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meiner läuft jetzt (grob nachgerechnet) ich glaub..ne Woche? :X_



Deiner macht aber wohl auch kaum solche Zicken wie meiner mit dem ganzen neugestarte etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Juli 2009)

mein PC läuft 24/7 rund um die uhr^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Deiner macht aber wohl auch kaum solche Zicken wie meiner mit dem ganzen neugestarte etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_...sprachs und wurde neugestartet_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Mein Beileid! :X

Sagt mal , wenn ich jetzt was in..sagen wir mal Amerika kaufe wie siehtn das mit Zoll/Lieferungspreis aus? _


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mein Beileid! :X
> 
> Sagt mal , wenn ich jetzt was in..sagen wir mal Amerika kaufe wie siehtn das mit Zoll/Lieferungspreis aus? _



Auf der Homepage des Zolls steht glaube ich eine Liste welche Kosten bei einfuhr anfallen sprich nach Textilien etc. geordnet.
Versandkosten kriegst du beim Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Muss ich mal schaun , denn umgerechnet (Zoll ect. noch nicht mit eingerechnet) komme ich bei nem TV (50" Plasma) extrem billiger weg.. _


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2009)

Schönen guten Abend liebe Technick Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So heute wieder aus dem Urlaub gekommen, Sonnenbrand überall, naja wer nicht hören will muss fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechner kam am 9.7. glaube ich an laut Medion schreiben, gut 3 Wochen haben sie gebraucht -gespannt auf den Diagnose Bogen schau-

.-Festplatte Defekt -Ausgetauscht-
.-Motherboard Defekt -Ausgetauscht-
.-Windows Vista Home Premium neu Installiert

Gut also das sowas 3 Wochen dauert war mir neu aber egal war ja eh am Strand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt schon wieder alles am Rechner gemacht was so muss, sprich (da Aldi Rechner) 25.414014.41804.XXXXX Programme von Aldi/Medion/Whatever runtergeworfen.

Im Urlaub hab ich mir 3 Pc Zeitschrieften gekauft (Da wir von 10 Tagen ca. 3-4 Regentage hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) (1 davon war Computer Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 1. Chip 1. Pc Praxis.

Chip waren gute Sachen auf der DvD womit ich den ganzen Crap (für mich) von Aldi beseitigen konnte.

Computerbild fand ich naja, nicht wirklich informativ(e).
Pc Praxis find ich in Ordnung.

Als nächstes wird der Laptop eingeschickt, wird viel zu heiß, manche DvD´s werden angenommen, manche nicht.

Vorher alles sichern was muss etc, Win7 leider nicht mehr bekommen, war erst um 3 zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Morgen poste ich hiermal eine Liste was in dem Rechner drin ist, und möchte eure Kommentare dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alleine weil er 899&#8364; im jahr 2007 gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW Installiere ich gerade fast fertig bei um die 90%, danach kommt Treiber für meinen Monitor dran und danach der Herunterfahren Knopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Denn zB. der im Link erwähnte 50PZ800U ist nirgends aufzufinden..also auf (k)einer deutschen Seite - oder bin ich nur zu blöd? :/

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> _...sprachs und wurde neugestartet_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso tust du dir das weiterhin an? Mach die Mühle doch nun endlich mal platt und bau sie Stück für Stück wieder neu auf, während du zwischenzeitlich immer mal testest.
Mit dem Debugger kommen wir ja leider nicht weiter. Ich würde das machen, bevor ich mich noch weiterhin mit der Kiste rumärgere.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe keine Kohle um es Stück für Stück wieder aufzubauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hatte ich jetzt knapp 27 Stunden Ruhe, das ist eine Zeitsteigerung von 300%!


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Okay , hab ihn doch gefunden - aber extrem teuer..ohne jetzt Versand ect dazuzurechnen ist es fast die hälfte.. :X_


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/Video-Windows-95-a...G_37286717.html
> Sehr interresant.


Also irgendwie stimmt nicht so richtig was bei Chip steht...


> und erklären die Installation Schritt für Schritt in einem Youtube-Video.


Erklärt wird da gar nichts, die zeigen nur dass es läuft... 
Das hier find ich aber auch interesannt : http://www.vimeo.com/2373142 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Jo, wie man sieht: Driver Name: vga.dll

Da ist noch nichts mit Treiber. Kam beim Installieren des Treibers eine Fehlermeldung? Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn genau und welchen Treiber hast du installiert?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Du hast schon einen Thread offen, das reicht eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hast du denn für einen Graka? Das steht in deinem dxdiag Bericht nicht drin, ich schätze mal du hast den falschen Treiber drauf...


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2009)

er hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt schon einen zweiten thread erstellt und postet seinen müll noch hier rein?

ich hab grade nicht übel lust das hier nochmal zu reporten, dass er mal ne verwarnung bekommt ..

was denkst du eigentlich wer du bist?

*edit*
die lust hat sich durchgesetzt /reported xD


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage des Zolls steht glaube ich eine Liste welche Kosten bei einfuhr anfallen sprich nach Textilien etc. geordnet.


_Irgendwie seh ich auf der Seite nicht durch.. :/_


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

Dann schreib denen eine E-Mail mit deiner Anforderung ^^ 
Wenn du Glück hast, kriegst du direkt eine Antwort, wenn nicht wirst du nur auf einen Antrag auf Zollauskunft (oder so ähnlich) weitergeleitet...


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> er hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt schon einen zweiten thread erstellt und postet seinen müll noch hier rein?
> 
> ich hab grade nicht übel lust das hier nochmal zu reporten, dass er mal ne verwarnung bekommt ..
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr hunzergottheit meint hatte er schon 3 erstellt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113335

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113251

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113161




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unglaublich! Anstatt seine Themen zu aktualisieren hat er jedesmal ein neues thema erstellt


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann schreib denen eine E-Mail mit deiner Anforderung ^^
> Wenn du Glück hast, kriegst du direkt eine Antwort, wenn nicht wirst du nur auf einen Antrag auf Zollauskunft (oder so ähnlich) weitergeleitet...



_Hmkay..wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben.. :-)_


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen poste ich hiermal eine Liste was in dem Rechner drin ist, und möchte eure Kommentare dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So hier die Sachen die Everest "ausspuckt"

Hardware:

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0.6000 (Vista Retail) 
CPU: DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, 2666 MHz (8x 333)
Motherboard Name: MSI MS-7502 (Medion OEM) 
Motherboard Chipsatz: Intel Bearlake G33 
Arbeitsspeicher: DIMM2: Samsung M3 78T2953EZ3-CE6 (2Gb ingesamt)
BIOS Typ: Award (08/05/08) 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS (256 M 
Soundkarte: Realtek ALC888/1200 @ Intel 82801IB ICH9 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-2]
Festplatte: ST3500418AS ATA Device (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II) 

Wie sieht es mit den Temperaturen aus, sind die in Ordnung ?
CPU 32°
1. CPU / 1. Kern 28°
1. CPU / 2. Kern 28°
Aux 33° (Was ist Aux ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
GPU 64°

Kühllüfter CPU 931 RPM (Was heißt das ?)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (16. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So hier die Sachen die Everest "ausspuckt"
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> ...


Für den Preis war der 2007 sehr gut. (Obwohl er von Aldi ist)
Temps. sind in Ordnung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2009)

Die Graka ist nicht gerade ein Knaller, aber auch wenn ich die Preise von 2007 nicht wirklich im Kopf hab würde ich sagen das war zumindest ein bisschen zu teuer.
Die Temperaturen sind ok, die Graka ist vielleicht ein bisschen warm für Idle aber nichts schlimmes. Die 931 RPM bedeuten dass sich dein CPU Lüfter aktuell mit 931 Umdrehungen pro Minute dreht (Rounds per Minute) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2009)

Ah gut danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt warum WoW beim patchen von 3.1.x auf 3.1.xxx bei ca 60%, einfach das Fenster verschwindet und nichts mehr kommt, bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2009)

Hm... mal die repair.exe drüberlaufen lassen?


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2009)

Lad mal hier den Patch : http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php und versuche ihn dann so zuinstallieren - das gedownloadete in WoW Ordner entpacken und installieren.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2009)

Kann ich mal ebend tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich da nur 3.2 runterladen oder auch noch andere ? Weil bei einigen steht Fullpatch odersoetwas dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (16. Juli 2009)

Welche Software benutzt ihr so?( z.B wie Everest usw...)


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2009)

Everest Ultimate Testversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt drauf an was du machen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Habe ja leider kein Win7 vom Vorverkauf mehr bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habe mir dafür meine Taskleiste schonmal so eingestellt das Programme in der Taskleiste nur noch wie bei Win7 kleine Kästchen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

und wie wäre es einfach mit Windows 7 RC ? xD


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2009)

Ne hatte mich bei Microsoft da registriert und so, aber irgendwas klappte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich meinen Rechner endlich nach 3 Wochen wieder (Scheiß Medion) und alles neu drauf gemacht und habe jetzt auch keine wirkliche Lustmehr irgendwas zuverändern in der hinsicht.

Also mir reicht das hier, wollte sowieso nur Win7 für den neuen Rechner zu Weihnachten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ne hatte mich bei Microsoft da registriert und so, aber irgendwas klappte nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ein Sohn würde ich mir für später wüschen der nur eingeschenk möchte xD


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juli 2009)

@Soldat: Die Schweizer benutzen noch G3-Gewehre? *g*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> @Soldat: Die Schweizer benutzen noch G3-Gewehre? *g*



nein die benutzen 
SIG 550

EDIT: 

Die SG550-Model-Linie arbeitet mit indirektem Gasdruck und einem Drehverschluss-System. Dieses Funktionsprinzip garantiert eine optimale Funktion auch unter extremen Bedingungen. Tests in den alpinen Regionen der Schweiz zeigten die hohe Präzisions- und Funktionssicherheit dieser Gewehre.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juli 2009)

Ah, okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sah nur so aus wie nen G3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Ähnlichkeit is aber echt krass 

Edit: Ich find das Video in deiner Sig btw sehr interessant. Irgendwie wird da die Idylle der Alpen zerstört. Zumindest würd ich mir als Tourist etwas blöd vorkommen, wenn auf einma die schweizer Armee neben mir ne Übung machen würde^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das sie Übungen im Touristengebiet machen!


und hier hast du noch video von den Ganadieren die besten der besten!  (der schweiz) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5keJgtcgDc SEMPER FI


*
*


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

wayne interessieren irgendwelche Scheissköppe von Volltrotteln, die lernen Menschen zu töten? o.0

Das Gewehr sieht überigens echt 100% aus wie ne G3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juli 2009)

so, wieder zurück von der Geschäftsreise...war entsprechend anstrengend, aber okay.


Wollte mir vorhin noch Win7 vorbestellen. Essig - seit gestern früh alles ausverkauft. Beim örtlichen Shop hab ich aber noch 2 Exemplare zugesichert bekommen.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juli 2009)

Tag Asoriel. Ichricht mich jetzt ma direkt an dich: Meine Ventus Ice Pro sind da. Grad vorhin eingebaut. Wie gesagt, bei ebay für 12&#8364; pro Stück, erste Sahne. Und absolut kein Risiko bei dem Verkäufer!
Mal zur Lautstärke und Leistungsmäßig: Mein Rechner is immernoch flüsterleise. Die Lüfter hört man eigentlich garnet, nur das übliche "Elektronikgeräusch" und die HDDs nen bissel. Leistungstechnisch isses nen riesen Schritt zu meinen alten Lüftern. Merkt man auch schon, wenn man die per Hand andreht (is nen viel leichtgängigeres Lager). Der Luftzug is phänomenal... ich hab vorhin neben meinem Rechner gelegen und ihn als Ventilator benutzt (hier war so warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Tempmäßig hats auch was gebracht. Meine CPU is jetzt auf 29° im Idle, Last test ich später (wobei ich da ja jetzt auch nen neuen Lüfter hab, passend zu den weißen LEDs der Tacens nen Enermax Cluster). Graka is auch nochma um 2° runtergegangen (auf 34°). Und vor allem siehts richtig fett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wo warst du denn?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Juli 2009)

Ingolstadt bei nem Maschinenbauer.

Wieviele Ventus Ice Pro hast du denn? Belegt jeder Lüfter ein eigenes Slotblech bzw. kann man auch die Pro Version an eine eigene Lüftersteuerung hängen? Ich will mir auch nen Satz kaufen und hab jetzt richtig Lust darauf, mal sehen Wird aber teuer, da es bei mir gleich ein paar werden Eventuell statte ich beide PCs aus, dann werden es wohl ca. 15 Stück werden.

Kannst du vielleicht mal n Foto hochladen? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die sich in "freier Wildbahn" machen. (Am besten wenn sie laufen).

Freut mich, wenn dir die Lüfter gefallen! Sind leider relativ unbekannt und fast schon ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Juli 2009)

15?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo willst du die denn überall dranhängen?^^ ihc wüsst garnet, wohin ich soviele tun sollte .

Hab mir zwei besorgt. Finds schade, dass es keine mit PWM gibt. Aber mit dem Cluster hab ich glaub ich ne ganz gute Wahl getroffen.

Zu deinen Fragen: Ja, jeder "würde" nen eigenen Slot belegen. Hab die Lüftersteuerung aber abgepetzt, da die Lüfter sowieso vom BeQuiet gesteuert werden (sehr zuverlässig btw). Sollte aber eigentlich mit ner Lüftersteuerung Marke Eigenbau gehen. Die Kabel einfach abtrennen und anlöten, so sind die schließlich auch standartmäßig angebracht.

Hier ma ne Gallerie. Aufgemacht hab ich den Rechner jetzt net, mach ich ma bei Gelegenheit.

klick

Edit: ja, das mit dem "Geheimtipp" stimmt allerdings. Auf Geizhals sind nur 4 Händler gelistet, die die führen, und keiner hattse auf Lager  Da is auch your world of gaming drin, die hams aber im Shop auch netmehr vorrätig^^ Da ich aber nen schlauer Fuchs bin, hab ich einfach ma nach denen bei Ebay geschaut...^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

Wow, das schaut gut aus!

15 Lüfter folgendermaßen:

Gehäuse 1: 
2xFront
2x Heck
2x Scythe Mugen
1x hinter den HDDs
1x am Boden liegend
= 8 Lüfter

Gehäuse 2:
2x Front
1x Heck
2x Scythe Mugen
1x hinter HDDs
1x Netzteil
= 7 Lüfter

insgesammt also 15 Stück die ich vorhabe zu tauschen. Das wären dann aber ca. 210€ bei den aktuellen Alternate-Preisen nur für Lüfter, das muss ich mir nochmal genau überlegen. Vor allem hab ich ja schon überall welche.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Da kannst du ja gleich ne WaKü in eins einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

bin ich auch am überlegen...ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob die Lüfter überhaupt rein kommen oder vielleicht auch nur in einen PC. Wasserkühlung finde ich super, keine Frage, aber obs wirklich Sinn macht weiß ich nicht. Ich hab beim Q9550 auf Standarttakt idle 30-32°C, Last 45-49°C. Ob das eine WaKü noch arg drücken kann bezweifel ich. Lediglich für die Grafikkarte würde es Sinn machen, aber die Kühler für meine Karte sind exorbitant teuer.


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2009)

oO?

Und dann kannst Du gleich im Gehaeuse Deine Modellautos/-flieger auf aerodynamisches Verhalten testen.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

nur Autos, keine Flieger

Wie gesagt, Lüfter sind schon überall vorhanden, desshalb weiß ich auch nicht, ob sich die Investition lohnen würde. Für den Preis bekommt man nämlich schon nen voll ausgestatteten Mora2 Pro. Vielleicht bleibt auch alles beim Alten, mal sehen.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab immernoch keine Bestelltbestätigung von Otto, geschweigedenn eine Antwort auf meine Frage wo die Bestätigung bleibt... wenn morgen früh noch keine da ist schau ich mal zum MM und hols mir da, dann schreibt ich Otto dass sies behalten können (wenn sies mir überhaupt liefern würden)...


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

Win7?


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Richtig, ich hab per Telefon bestellt und wurde dann gefragt ob ich ne Bestellbestätigung per Mail will, wozu ich natürlich nicht nein gesagt hab.
Tja, noch keine da. Ein Kumpel hat 4 Stunden später, als die Seite wieder ging, über den Shop bestellt, 2 Minuten später die Bestätigung da...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (17. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> wayne interessieren irgendwelche Scheissköppe von Volltrotteln, die lernen Menschen zu töten? o.0
> 
> Das Gewehr sieht überigens echt 100% aus wie ne G3
> 
> ...


lernen menschen zu töten *lach* man lernt im Militär mit einer waffe um zu gehen, das heisst ja nicht das man dan breit ist menschen zu töten, da ist man genau so wenig bereit menschen zu töten wie man man Jahre lang COD spielt. 

und warum ich mir solche sachen interessieren? ich will die armee machen, im gegen satz zu andren in meinen alter hab ich noch patriotismus im blut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

du willst die armee machen?
dann such dir lieber eine freundin und üb was anderes xD

1. hat pazifist zu sein hat nichts mit nicht vorhandenem patriotismus zu tun
und 2. lernst du bei der armee gar nichts, außer dich von trotteln anschreien zu lassen die in ihrem leben (aus welchem grund auch immer) versagt haben und bei der bundeswehr/welcher armee auch immer ihr sicher behütetes zuhause gefunden haben.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> lernen menschen zu töten *lach* man lernt im Militär mit einer waffe um zu gehen


Und was macht man mit Waffen?
Genaaaau, töten



> , das heisst ja nicht das man dan breit ist menschen zu töten, da ist man genau so wenig bereit menschen zu töten wie man man Jahre lang COD spielt.


Der Vergleich hinkt, das eine ist ein Spiel, beim anderen lernt man Routinen, die man im Kampfeinsatz zum Töten anderer einsetzen soll.



> und warum ich mir solche sachen interessieren? ich will die armee machen, im gegen satz zu andren in meinen alter hab ich noch patriotismus im blut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ob das was gutes wär :>

No Nations, no Borders und so (:

Patriotismus ist, wenn man einen zu kleinen Horizont hat um über den Tellerrand zu schauen.


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

ich mag fala immer mehr <3


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (17. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und was macht man mit Waffen?
> Genaaaau, töten *<-- dan ist jeder der die armee gemacht hat, in der lagen einen meschen töten?  (ich meine auf psyche ebene) *
> 
> Der Vergleich hinkt, das eine ist ein Spiel, beim anderen lernt man Routinen, die man im Kampfeinsatz zum Töten anderer einsetzen soll.
> ...



Und wenn du weiter reden willst gern PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sind ja im Technik Forum



claet schrieb:


> dann such dir lieber eine freundin und üb was anderes xD


Das hab ich schon viele male gemacht so jung bin ich auch nicht,


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, dass jegliche Diskussion, ob per PM oder hier keinen Sinn macht weil hier absoluter Militarismus auf absoluten Anti-Militarismus² trifft xD

Ich für meinen Teil lass es einfach darauf beruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine zitierte Aussage bezog sich nur auf die Formulierung "die Armee machen" die ich nicht so richtig verstehe.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juli 2009)

Waffen sind scheiße, außer sie sind virtuell. Wenn der Mensch nicht so blöd wäre, dann bräuchte er auch keine Waffen und alles wäre gut. Einziger Nachteil, es gäbe dann wahrscheinlich auch keine Egoshooter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Patriotismus ist etwas, was ich noch nie verstanden habe. Wie kann man schon stolz auf seine Nation sein? Gut, als Schweizer vielleicht noch am ehersten, aber sonst?

Im Prinzip wirst du als kleiner Mann eh nur von hinten bis vorn verarscht.

Sei lieber stolz auf Dinge, die du selbst leistest, daß macht dann auch Sinn.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2009)

_Whui , da kommt ne Wolke! : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

bei dir? Schaut unlustig aus. Ich wollte heute auch noch n bischen mein Rad rauskramen, ist noch recht neu, und in die Stadt einkaufen radeln, aber bei uns regnets leider. Mal schauen, vielleicht hörts wieder auf, aber ich hab noch keine Schutzbleche und die dämlichen Stollenreifen spritzen so arg.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2009)

_Jo , ist aus meinem Fenster raus..iwie fühlte es sich grad so an als wens schon Nacht ist o_o

Das war mal Ars***dunkel.. :X_


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juli 2009)

Pass nur auf! Sieht stark nach Tornado aus. Wahrscheinlich reißt er das Dach runter und saugt deinen LCD, samt Rechner und PS3 auf. Würd lieber alles gleich mal in den Keller packen.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Jo, das sieht nach Gewitter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sahs bei uns in etwa heut morgen aus, dann gabs erstmal ordentlich Hagel und Regen... 
Jetzt ist aber wieder alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2009)

_So sah es bei uns davor aus o_o

@Klos , schön wär´s.. aber wenn überhaupt : Plasma TV , Xbox360 , BR-Player , AV-Reciver , Boxen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

Ok, bei uns ist vermutlich auch ein Gewitter im Anmarsch, so wie es bei der unwetterzentrale aussieht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Berlin ist auch rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (17. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und Patriotismus ist etwas, was ich noch nie verstanden habe. Wie kann man schon stolz auf seine Nation sein? Gut, als Schweizer vielleicht noch am ehersten, aber sonst?



Wie bitte?! Worauf soll denn der Schweizer stolz sein?

Überall einen auf Neutral machen und jedem Problem ausm Weg gehen find ich eher erbärmlich (oh dafür bekomm ich Schläge xD).
Und das die Schweizer das internationale, organisierte Verbrechen durch ihr Bankengeheimniss schützen is auch nichts worauf man stolz sein könnte imho.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie bitte?! Worauf soll denn der Schweizer stolz sein?



http://www.ricola.ch/


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2009)

http://www.victorinox.ch/ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (17. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie bitte?! Worauf soll denn der Schweizer stolz sein?
> 
> Überall einen auf Neutral machen und jedem Problem ausm Weg gehen find ich eher erbärmlich (oh dafür bekomm ich Schläge xD).
> Und das die Schweizer das internationale, organisierte Verbrechen durch ihr Bankengeheimniss schützen is auch nichts worauf man stolz sein könnte imho.


Auf was seit ihr stolz? das ihr Amerika den arsch leckt? was ihr im WW2 gemacht habt? ich bin Stolz auf mein land das es geschaft hat krieg aus dem weg zu gehen, und wen sich jedes land um sein einge problem kümmern würde, wer warscheidlich auf der ganz welt frieden. 

/flam on


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> /flam on


_
Sicherlich nicht , darfst gerne freiwillig aus dem Thread verschwinden - sonst kommt sicherlich gerne nen Mod ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

würde ich doch auch sagen. Das Thema sollte man wo anders hinverlagern oder besser ganz streichen, aber in der Technik-Ecke hats recht wenig zu suchen.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. Juli 2009)

So, mein SysProfile is jetz auch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt fehlt nurnoch nen Q9550 und alles is gut^^


----------



## Ceek (17. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon mal gepostet wurde, aber ich finde das hier ziemlich interessant. Ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für AMD Werbung zu machen und gleichzeitig mit dem Erlös was für hilfsbedürftige Menschen zu tun. Ich persönlich hätte auch gerne so ein CPU aber für den Preis kauf ich mir lieber mit 18 ein Auto, egal wie gut die TWKR Edition selektiert ist.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon mal gepostet wurde, aber ich finde das hier ziemlich interessant. Ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Möglichkeit für AMD Werbung zu machen und gleichzeitig mit dem Erlös was für hilfsbedürftige Menschen zu tun. Ich persönlich hätte auch gerne so ein CPU aber für den Preis kauf ich mir lieber mit 18 ein Auto, egal wie gut die TWKR Edition selektiert ist.



Naja wenn du nicht gerade eine Stickstoffkühlung zu hause hast, dann kannst du mit dem TWKR eh relativ wenig anfangen.
Also normaler Desktop-Prozessor wäre er zu teuer, würde zuviel Stromziehen und auch zuviel Abwärme erzeugen.


----------



## Ceek (17. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub es geht eher weniger dadrum diese CPU zu übertakten und einen neuen Rekord etc. aufzustellen, weil damit immer das Risiko verbunden ist sie zu verheizen, wer macht das schon gern bei so einem Preis. Ich denke viele, die da mitbieten machen das um die im normalen Handel nicht erhältliche TWKR Edition zu besitzten. Einfach weil das wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit ist jemals an die dran zu kommen und andere TWKRs - oft eben wegen OC und dem damit verbundenen Ausfall - auch unter Profis noch extrem rar sind.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juli 2009)

ne frage soll ich auf AM3 oder AM2+ bauen ??


----------



## Ceek (17. Juli 2009)

AM3 ist deutlich zukunftssicherer und DDR3 Ram auch nicht mehr unerschwinglich.


----------



## Xondor (17. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage soll ich auf AM3 oder AM2+ bauen ??



Kommt auf das Budget an würd ich sagen^^
Aber wenn du schon einen zb PhenomII 955 einbaust, ist AM3 sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Aufpreis ist gering, und du kannst in Zukunft besser aufrüsten. Kleiner Leistungsvorteil durch DDR3 ist auch gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juli 2009)

definitv AM3. Ich schätze mal grob auf etwa 50-80€ Mehrkosten im Vergleich zu X4 940, DDR2 und AM2+, aber das lohnt sich!


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2009)

Klick mich Chip AMD und Intel CPU Bericht!


----------



## Xondor (18. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> definitv AM3. Ich schätze mal grob auf etwa 50-80€ Mehrkosten im Vergleich zu X4 940, DDR2 und AM2+, aber das lohnt sich!



Ich bin jetzt auch froh, dass ich beim Aufrüsten auf AM3 gesetzt habe. Es wird einfach leichter den PC in den nächsten Jahren zu erneuern.

Hat jmd eine Ahnung, wie sich 4kern CPUs auf Bearbeitungsprogramme wie PS auswirken? Nutzen solche Programme 4 kerne effektiv?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

Meine CPU auf 4Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben die 4Ghz (471x8,5) 4h primestable bei 1,25V geschafft. Evtl. kann ich die Spannung noch ein wenig drücken. SuperPi war in ca. 12 sek durchgelaufen, jetzt werf ich mal 3DMark06 an.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

danke

Aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht mit der Leistung. SuperPi war bei 12,3sec, der andere Q9550 hat bei 4,2Ghz 11,4 sek geschafft. Außerdem gabs bei 3DMark06 nicht wirklich viele Punkte, liegt aber wohl an der schwachen Grafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (18. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie bitte?! Worauf soll denn der Schweizer stolz sein?
> 
> Überall einen auf Neutral machen und jedem Problem ausm Weg gehen find ich eher erbärmlich (oh dafür bekomm ich Schläge xD).
> Und das die Schweizer das internationale, organisierte Verbrechen durch ihr Bankengeheimniss schützen is auch nichts worauf man stolz sein könnte imho.



Schweizerschokolade und Emmi (Falls das überhaupt eine schweizerische Firma ist :>)!

Nunja, B2T.

Hat hier jemand Tipps, wie man am besten das Razer Goliathus reinigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

puh, dürfte schwer werden. N bischen anfeuchten und abwischen, aber mit was Fusselfreiem.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Mikrofasertuch 4tw.. _


----------



## pampam (18. Juli 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt meine Hardware in das gemoddete Rebel 9 Gehäuse gemacht. Heute Abend mache ich ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

Bin gespannt Sobald ich Zeit/Lust habe gibts bei meinem Rebel9 noch ein Stealthmod, da ich wegen der Lüftersteuerung jetzt eine Blende über habe.


----------



## pampam (18. Juli 2009)

Den Stealthmod habe ich schon gemacht, als das Laufwerk noch im alten Gehäuse war (also mit der Blende vom Rebel 9).
Aber mich nervt gerade etwas, dass ich nicht alle Lüfter an meine Selbst gebaute Lüftersteuerung machen kann. Die Kabel sind zu Kurz und ich brauche noch ein Kabel, was aus einem Lüfteranschluss 2 macht, welches ich mir warscheinlich selbst löten muss.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

naja, solche Kabel gibts recht günstig bzw. sind eigentlich bei jeder hochwertigen Steuerung schon dabei.

Ansonsten:

Verlängerungskabel
1x3Pin auf 2x3Pin


----------



## pampam (18. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn es die Kabel nicht beim nächsten Elektronikshop gibt, dann Muss ich die irgendwie zusammenlöten, weil ich keine Lust hab, für 2 Kabel 7€ Versand zu zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

ist verständlich. Du könntest dir ansonsten nen versandkostenfreien Shop suchen oder bei Mindfactory das Midnightshopping nutzen. Da hast du ab 24:00 keine Versandkosten.


----------



## RaDon27 (18. Juli 2009)

Aber erst ab 100€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Kennt Ihr nen guten Drucker ? 
Also er sollte Maximal 100 - 120 Euro kosten, man soll damit Drucken (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Scannen und Kopieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (18. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Die Qualität ist sehr schlecht, aber man kann es erkennen... hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht leuchte das Innere noch mit 2 KK's etwas mehr aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da musste ich die LED zu halten, weil die so hell ist, dass das ganze Bild verfälscht wird.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus, obwohl man meinen könnte er fängt unten drunter an zubrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (18. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz gut aus, obwohl man meinen könnte er fängt unten drunter an zubrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das rote Leuchten kommt ja auch von offenen Glühdräten und nicht von KALTlichtkathoden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (18. Juli 2009)

Unterbodenbeleuchtung! 

Sieht eigentlich ganz geil aus, schöne Lichtspielchen zwischen Oben (blau) und Unten (rot). Mir persönlich wärs aber schon zu viel "BlingBling" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem, is gut geworden!


----------



## pampam (18. Juli 2009)

Danke,
ich selbst finde auch, dass das rote im Vergleich zum blauen Licht etwas zu hell ist (vorallem, da es jetzt unter meinem Ganzen Schreibtisch rot leuchtet).
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch die Kabelführung etwas überarbeiten, obwohl die Kabel schon gut verstaut sind. Sie hängen nurnoch zum Teil etwas herum, da ich wegen dem ganzen Chaos heute Mittag meine Kabelbinder nichtmehr finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Auf dem Bildern sieht man sehr deutlich, dass das rote Licht vor dem Ende vom Gehäuse aufhört. Aber, wenn man so vor dem Gehäuse steht, fällt es nichtmehr so stark auf.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen,
ich hab ein bisschen ein ungewöhnliches Problem: Ich war gestern mal wieder auf ner Lan und weil die Rechner natürlich heizen wie blöd hatten wir die Dachfenster offen. Ich und n Kumpel hatte auch das Gehäuse offen. Irgendwann kam dann durchs Fenster so ein Nachtfalter rein, schon relativ groß (würde mal sagen 3-4 cm Spannweite). An sich kein Problem, aber irgendwann gabs irgendein Kühler (vermutlich einer von meinen) so 5 Sekunden ein Geräusch von sich das klang als wäre der Falter reingeflogen....
Ich hab dann mit ner Taschenlampe im Gehäuse geschaut, hab aber keine Teile von dem Falter gefunden, im Gehäuse von den Kumpel der seinen Rechner auch offen hatte haben wir auch nichts gefunden.
Danach war der Falter aber auch nicht mehr da, und ich hab auch keine Kabel in der Nähe von Lüftern die irgendwie streifen könnten, daher denke ich schon dass das Geräusch von dem Falter war...
Ich frag mich jetzt nur: Sind die Lüfter so stark dass der einfach so klein zerstückelt würde dass ich ihn nicht mehr im Gehäuse finde weil die Teile so klein sind (Oo) oder wo ist der abgeblieben?
Vielleicht eine bisschen komische Frage, aber ich möchte irgendwie ungern einen toten Nachtfalter im Gehäuse rumliegen haben...


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist er vom Netzteil angesogen, zerhäckselt und verglüht worden ? 

Aber hört sich schon ziemlich lustig an wenn man sich das vorstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Ich seh auch im Netzteil nichts.. aber das glaube ich auch nicht, der Netzteillüfter hat ja ne Gitterabdeckung. Und ich denke auch dass ich das gemerkt hätte, ich glaube nicht dass das Netzteil den 'Vogelschaden' so ohne weiteres weggesteckt hätte.

 @Pampam, sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie hast du denn die Bodenbeleuchtung gemacht, bzw. wo hast du die KKs hingebaut dass das so aussieht?


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Hmmm... es wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als nach dem Falter zu suchen und zu hoffen, dass er nicht von nem Lüfter erwischt wurde. Wenn doch war es ja vielleicht ein Gehäuselüfter der Abluft rausschaufelt, hauptsache nichts an der Graka oder am Netzteil, da wird dir beim Reinigen die Garantie flöten gehen.

Für die nächste Lan: Der Luftstrom ist in einem Gehäuse eigentlich immer besser, wenn es geschlossen ist, ganz zu schweigen von dem ganzen Staub, der bei geöffnetem Seitenteil reinkommt. Lieber alle Lüfter auf 100% stellen, wenns zu warm wird.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich bau nacher mal die Graka und den CPU-Kühler aus und schau dann nochmal mit ner Taschenlampe durch.. 
Ansonsten, spätestens wenn ich in ner Woche mein neues Gehäuse hab wird der wohl rauskommen wenn er irgendwo da drin ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, klar ist der Luftstrom eigentlich besser wenn das Gehäuse zu ist. Aber in meinem aktuellen Gehäuse hat es eh nicht wirklich einen Luftstrom und da ich nah am Fenster saß waren die Temps ohne Seitenwand besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, bei der nächsten Lan hab ich eh ein anderes Gehäuse ^^


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Was wird es denn bei dir für ein neues Gehäuse?


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Das Lian Li PC-P60 aka Armorsuit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesem Seitenteil, das auch dran schuld ist dass ich es nicht längst habe, am 23. wird verschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Wuha, das Armorsuit ist Hammer...viel Spaß mit dem Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Werd ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich mal ein Gehäuse ohne scharfe Kanten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Jo, das schaut echt richtig gut aus. Wenn ich am Montag die praktische Prüfung beim Führerschein besteh, gibts auch ein neues Gehäuse für mich. Welches muss ich noch überlegen, mir gefällt aber die HAF Serie von CM ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Immer dieses Thema Führerschein -.-
Naja, ich werd immer besser in den Bögen, immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nach den Ferien werd ich wohl definitiv mit praktischen Stunden anfangen, kann ja nicht so schwer sein ._. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2009)

Eh... wo sind denn da die Slots für Laufwerke? kommen die oben raus oder an der Seite?


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2009)

_Das Mit den Lüftern wird aufgeklappt soweit ich weiss , darunter sind die dann.._


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2009)

Achso... die Lüfter sind also nur zum gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2009)

_Wie du hier siehst : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso... die Lüfter sind also nur zum gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, die meiste Zeit wird das ja zugeklappt sein, also haben die durchaus einen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

richtig gut an dem Gehäuse finde ich, dass die wichtigen Front-Elemente (Buttons, Sound, US oben sind und nicht hinter der Tür verschwinden. Da hat LianLi gut mitgedacht

Das Gehäuse finde ich super, aber für fast 300€...Für den Preis könnte man sich auch ein Temjin07 überlegen. Hat in der Front keine Lüfter, dafür gibts wohl kein Gehäuse, was auch nur annähernd so gut für eine WaKü geeignet wäre. Ich würde mir aber weder das Armorsuit noch das TJ07 kaufen, sondern ein Antec 1200 und da ordentliche Lüfter reinstecken


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Naja wenn ich jetzt so viel Geld für nen Rechner ausgeben könnt wie ich will würd ich entweder das Armorsuit oder das Temjin holen, je nachdem ob ich WaKü oder LuKü will...
Ansonsten aber auch das 1200


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

ja klar, dann schon. Bei LuKü dürfte das Armorsuit eines der Besten sein, bei WaKü ganz klar das Temjin. "Günstig" und verdammt gut ist dann eben das Antec. Insgesammt sind alle 3 top Teile.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Was sind denn eurer Meinung nach Vor- und Nachteile im Vergleich zwischen dem Antec Twelve Hundred und dem Cooler Master HAF 932?
Ich finde, dass der schwarz lackierte Innenraum für das Antec spricht, dafür gefällt mir das CM von außen etwas besser.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

Antec hat die bessere Lüfterausstattung, bessere Optik, alle Lüfter sind regelbar und die Features sind genial.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Welche Features sind genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

die variablen HDD-Käfige, Kabelmanagement etc.

schau selbst:


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste was aus nem anderen Forum:

HAF 932:
+ Von Haus aus am besten kühlendes Gehäuse auf dem Markt
+ Relativ leise Lüfter
+ Hervorragendes Kabelmanagement
+ Relativ günstig
- Keine Staubfilter
- Innenraum unlackiert

Antec 1200:
+ Hervorragende Verarbeitungsqualität
+ Alle Lüfter beleuchtet
+ Schwarz lackierter Innenraum
+ Großes Seitenfenster
+ Staubfilter
- Lüfter auf voller Drehzahl zu laut 


Quelle

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin aber bald in Berlin auf Klassenfahrt, da werde ich mal beide bei Caseking anschaun (die haben die doch bestimmt in ihrem Shop auch zum begutachten, oder?)


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Soo, ich hab jetzt das ganze Gehäuse abgesucht und keine Teile vom dem Falter mehr gefunden, den hats wohl rausgeschleudert.
Ich hab nur wiedermal das Gefühl dass die Pins von meinem tollen Boxedkühler nicht gescheit sitzen..
Eben mal mit Prototype getestet, die CPU war auf 100% Auslastung und die Kerne bei 65-69°... schon ein bisschen warm. Die WLP scheint aber auch absolut eingetrocknet zu sein, ich bin froh dass ich da auch gleich neue mitbestellt hab. Da ich die Pins nicht tiefer/fester reinkriege nehme ich mal an dass sie sitzen, aber da die Temps trotzem ca. 5° wärmer sind als vorher hab ich mit eben mal Speedfan runtergeladen um die Zeit zum neuen Gehäuse bzw. der neuen WLP mit einem schnellergestelltem Lüfter zu überbrücken, aber irgendwie kann ich da keine Lüfterdrehzahl einstellen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weis einer von euch wo man da die Drehzahl erhöhen kann?



> Das Gehäuse finde ich super, aber für fast 300&#8364;


Naja, eher knappe 200. Esseiden du willst den Bigtower, aber das wär zumindest mir zu groß.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

Mit einem der 3 Reglern die bei dir auf 100% stehen. Dazu musst du aber zuerst im Bios die automatische Regelung deaktivieren.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann schau mal ich mal kurz.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn nur die beiden Gehäuse für dich zur Auswahl stehen würde ich dir das HAF empfehlen, allein schon wegen den verbauten Lüftern. Ich hab es hier auch stehen und bin vollkommen zufrieden und eine Wasserkühlung bringst du da auch locker rein. Noch dazu sieht es einfach massiv aus und Antec eben nur wie Antec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem bin ich kein Fan von blauen Lüftern, die sehen meiner Meinung nach immer "billig" aus.

Wobei ich beim Lian Li PC-P80 ziemlich schwach werde:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...lack::7536.html
Evtl noch die Lüfter austauschen und fertig ist mein Traumgehäuse. Überleg wirklich ob ich meinen PC komplett verkaufe und was neues aufbauen soll, aber momentan gibt es hardwaremässig nichts was ich verbessern könnte. Da muss ich noch auf die HD5000 und 890FX-Chipsätze warten.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde auch andere Gehäuse nehmen, mein Budget ist aber leider eingeschränkt. Selbst wenn ich morgen die Praxis bestehe und nicht nochmal die ganzen TÜV Gebühren zahlen muss, bleiben mir für ein Gehäuse+eine TV Karte max. 200-250&#8364;. Die Karte ist schon so gut wie ausgesucht und kostet ca 85&#8364;.
Ich finde rote Lüfter auch schöner als blaue, meine G11 bekommt in den Ferien wahrscheinlich auch einen LED Mod verpasst.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Ok, jetzt läuft der Lüfter auf 2077 RPM, hat zwar nicht wirklich einen Temperaturunterschied gebracht, aber egal. So extrem ist die Temperatur ja auch nicht, die Woche lang passt das dann schon denke ich. Ich werd nacher aber nochmal versuchen die Pins besser reinzudrücken.
Und ich glaub ich hol mir doch noch einen neuen CPU-Kühler... den Mugen oder irgendeinen Zalman, mal schaun.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Rethelion das HAF sieht einfach nur klobig aus, das 1200 einfach nur edel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist bekanntlich geschmackssache...
Und das 1200 hat auch ne Wahnsinnskühlung...und mehr als genu Lüfter verbaut...

Dass man andere Lüfter verbauen sollte um ne andere Farbgebung zu erziehlen ist ne andere Sache...würd ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt läuft der Lüfter auf 2077 RPM, hat zwar nicht wirklich einen Temperaturunterschied gebracht, aber egal. So extrem ist die Temperatur ja auch nicht, die Woche lang passt das dann schon denke ich. Ich werd nacher aber nochmal versuchen die Pins besser reinzudrücken.
> Und ich glaub ich hol mir doch noch einen neuen CPU-Kühler... den Mugen oder irgendeinen Zalman, mal schaun.



Bei 2077rpm kann es schon einiges wegschnetzeln, also auch Falter pulverisieren^^
Wie hältst du das eigentlich Lautstärke mässig aus?



Falathrim schrieb:


> Rethelion das HAF sieht einfach nur klobig aus, das 1200 einfach nur edel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klobig = hochwertig;
Mein Gehäuse soll etwas aushalten und ned zusammenbrechen wenn ich mal am Tisch ruckel.
Und edel=materialgespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir den Mugen II nur empfehlen, hab ihn jetzt selbst drinnen und bin einfach nur begeistert. Mein E8500 hat bei 1V Vcore im idle immer ca. 2-3°C über Raumtemperatur!


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei 2077rpm kann es schon einiges wegschnetzeln, also auch Falter pulverisieren^^
> Wie hältst du das eigentlich Lautstärke mässig aus?


Ich komm mir vor als würd ich neben einer Turbine sitzen.. allerdings nicht wegen dem CPU-Kühler, der ist sogar noch relativ leise. Aber ich hab wieder alle meine alten Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen, und die sind wirklich verdammt laut... Aber ne Woche werd ichs aushalten ^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

Richtig, der Mugen 2 ist genial. Hält selbst meinen Q9550 auf 33°C idle und 45°C Last bei 2,83Ghz und 0,998V. (der Mugen1 ist ca. 2°C wärmer)


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Kann sich keiner von euch mal einen V10 von Coolermaster zulegen?
Das wäre mal ein brachialer Kühler der vom Preis her meine Wasserkühlung ersetzen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

das stimmt, der ist echt der Wahnsinn. Hat sogar ein Peltier-Element dabei und braucht nen 4Pin Molex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wiegt ja auch nur 1,2kg und ist winzig klein...


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Rethelion, ich hab gerade gesehen, dass du bei deinem HAF den Innenraum schwarz lackiert hast. War das viel Arbeit und wie unterscheidet sich der Lack qualitätsmaßig vom Standardlack?


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

Der V10 soll laut Tests ja voll fürn Arsch sein. Riesengroß und dabei nicht mal so die tolle Kühlleistung und auch noch laut wie die Sau. Wer kauft sich denn sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Der V10 soll laut Tests ja voll fürn Arsch sein. Riesengroß und dabei nicht mal so die tolle Kühlleistung und auch noch laut wie die Sau. Wer kauft sich denn sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man am Flughafen wohnen würde, würde einen die Lautstärke nicht stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kennt jemand nen gutes Defragmentier Programm ? Im Moment benutze ich Defraggler, gestern stand dort 40% der Festplatte ist fragmentiert, ich habe von 15:00 Uhr bis ca. 23:30 Uhr Laufen lassen, Ich habe um halb 12 geschaut und es waren noch 17% Fragmentiert, also das dauert mir einbisschen zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

tatsächlich, hab auch eben nen Test dazu gelesen. Laut soll er sein (über 5 Sone!), verdammt groß/schwer, teuer und ineffizient. Da bin ich doch froh über meine Mugen Die sind absolut leise, kühlen super, einfach zu montieren und recht günstig.


----------



## DanB (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Notebook gekauft und wollte nun einmal fragen, ob es machbar ist die Funktion abzustellen, die das NB sofort in den Stanndby-Modus setzt wenn man es zu klappt, das kann nämlich ziemlich nervig sein.

Ich habe ein Notebook der FirmaAcer (Aspire 65 30)


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Naja dann muss man die Lüfter eben austauschen, aber monströs ist der Kühler immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ceek schrieb:


> Rethelion, ich hab gerade gesehen, dass du bei deinem HAF den Innenraum schwarz lackiert hast. War das viel Arbeit und wie unterscheidet sich der Lack qualitätsmaßig vom Standardlack?



Das Lackieren war ne Heiden-Arbeit und ich würds nicht nochmal machen, musste 2-3 Mal drüber gehen bis es blickdicht war.
Vom Aussehen her gefällt mir mein Lack besser als der von CM verwendete, nur ist diese dafür kratzfest. Bei dem selbstlackierten sieht man jeden Kratzer und Fahrer.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Ok, du hast Dosen genommen hab ich irgendwo in nem Blog/Tagebuch von dir gelesen. Wenn würde ich wahrscheinlich etwas professioneller Lackieren, da wir nen Luftkompressor und so ne Lackiererpistole zuhause haben. Oder ich baus gleich komplett auseinander und es wird bei nem Bekannten komplett sandgestrahlt und lackiert, dann fehlt aber der HAF Aufdruck... 
Mich würde interessieren, was CM da für ne Farbe genommen hat, vielleicht kann man ja an die drankommen. Wenn ich mich fürs HAF entscheide frag ich auf jeden Fall mal bei denen nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Achja zum Thema verdammt schwerer CPU-Kühler, was ist dann das?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Ku...per::11849.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Ach, auf die 2 Kilo kommts doch eh nich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Egal, wie die Kühlleistung ist, bevor der mir mein Mainboard zerbricht kommt ne WaKü drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Außerdem sind knapp 90€ für einen Luftkühler viel zu viel. Der bringt warscheinlich auch nur ein paar wenige Grad C Unterschied im Vergleich zu den 30-40€ Modellen.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Egal, wie die Kühlleistung ist, bevor der mir mein Mainboard zerbricht kommt ne WaKü drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och der hat dafür Style.
Wär mal ein Projekt für mich, erst einen 2kg schweren Kühler verbauen und dann kräftig am Mainboard rütteln bis es bricht ^^


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Kennst du nicht das Video, wo einer nen Orochi mit PushPins durch die Gegen schleudert?

Das hier


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Wenn du zuviel Geld hast... Und den Style bekommt man bestimmt auch mit etwas Kupferspray hin^^ Also ich meine nicht einfach nur ne Sprühdose mit der Farbe von Kupfer, sondern ein Spray, wo wirklich Kupfer drinn ist. Wär doch mal ne Idee, einen einfachen Kühler damit zu besprühen, sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Kennst du nicht das Video, wo einer nen Orochi mit PushPins durch die Gegen schleudert?
> 
> Das hier


Verdammt! 
Aber das Board hat gehalten^^




pampam schrieb:


> Wenn du zuviel Geld hast... Und den Style bekommt man bestimmt auch mit etwas Kupferspray hin^^ Also ich meine nicht einfach nur ne Sprühdose mit der Farbe von Kupfer, sondern ein Spray, wo wirklich Kupfer drinn ist. Wär doch mal ne Idee, einen einfachen Kühler damit zu besprühen, sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus.


Naja ich denk mal der Vollkupferkühler kühlt auch viel besser als der normale.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> Aber das Board hat gehalten^^



Naja, ob die Leiterbahnen auf dem Board danach noch ok waren ist die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja ich denk mal der Vollkupferkühler kühlt auch viel besser als der normale.


Die Frage ist nur, um wieviel er besser ist und ob es sich lohnt, dafür so viel Geld aus zu geben.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

nein, definitv nicht. Dann ist es eben 2°C kühler - und? Das bringt wirklich nix. Ich kanns nur immer wieder wiederholen: Meine beiden Mugen kühlen im Idle einen Quad bzw. einen hochgezüchteten Dualcore 8-10°C an Raumtemperatur heran, und das komplett silent. Viel näher kommt kein anderer Kühler ran.

Außerdem kann man den Kühler auch in Alu kaufen und einfach galvanisieren. Das ist um einiges günstiger und leichter.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Äähmm, was heißt Idle ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Leerlauf, also keine CPU Auslastung


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Ich muss euch rechtgeben, hätte gedacht das Kupfer die Wärme besser ableitet, aber anscheinend ist das nicht so:
http://www.hartware.de/review_868_5.html


Hm dann such ich immer noch DEN Monsterkühler^^
Klar der Mugen ist klasse, sowohl vom Preis als auch Leistung her aber irgendwo muss es doch noch eine Technologie geben die wieder bessere Ergebnisse bringt.
Und ein Peltierelement scheidet schonmal aus.
Aber mal schaun was in nächster Zeit noch schönes kommt...


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Hast du nicht ne Wakü auf deiner CPU drauf? Das sollte doch vollkommen ausreichen, solange sie halbwegs gut ist, oder?


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

IFX-14, Megahalems, Mugen, Ultra-120 Extreme. Das sind 4 Kühler mit Spitzenleistung die mir so spontan einfallen.


edit: Noctua NH-U12P vergessen

Was mir auch noch einfällt: Bei ComputerBase war vor längerer Zeit mal in einer Newsmeldung von einer Wunderfolie die Rede, welche die Wärme enorm effizient abführt und so eine CPU auch unter Last fast bei Raumtemperatur hält, und das ohne Kühler.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ne Wakü auf deiner CPU drauf? Das sollte doch vollkommen ausreichen, solange sie halbwegs gut ist, oder?



Die reicht nicht nur vollkommen aus, die ist einfach nur klasse ;D
Die Lüfter am Radiator drehen mit unter 800rpm und laufen schön leise, die Pumpe läuft auch auf niedrigster Frequenz und trotzdem Übertaktung vom CPU und Grafik sind die Temperaturen 1A. Nur in mein nächstes System kommt wieder eine stinknormale Luftkühlung.
Die Wakü nimmt einfach soviel Platz ein, macht das System schwerer und immobiler. Und bei der Luftkühlung kann man viel besser Upgraden, also z.B. bräuchte ich für jede Grafikkarte einen extra Kühler.
Klar werd ich selbst mit dem besten Luftkühler die Wakü nicht übertrumpfen und vll wieder von den 4Ghz wegkommen, aber was solls.
Sowas wie einen Godfather bräucht ich als Towerkühler:
http://eiskaltmacher.de/portal/index.php?o...mp;limitstart=1

Ich sollt in der Berufsschule mal die Klasse der Metaler gehn, dann bau ich mir meinen eigenen Kühler^^


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Oder du suchst dir jemanden mit ner CNC Fräse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

God*hand*, nicht Godfather 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob bei dem die Kühlleistung wirklich so gut sein wird weiß ich nicht.

Und zum Thema WaKü: Mit einer guten LuKü kommst du an die Temps einer WaKü ran, davon bin ich überzeugt. Der Mugen ist sicherlich nicht der beste Kühler, aber selbst damit wird meine CPU nicht wärmer als 45°C. Mit einem IFX-14 bleibt die nochmal um einiges kühler. Außer wenns dann an ein passives/semi-passives System oder OC >4Ghz geht wird LuKü abgehängt.

Aber ist doch beides Mist. LN2 taugt auf Dauer auch nix. Da muss ein Chiller/KoKü/Kaskade her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob bzw. wie man die Chipsatztemperatur auslesen kann?


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> God*hand*, nicht Godfather
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wär aber der Kühler den ich mir sofort kaufen würde

Godfather, hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juli 2009)

das mir dem lüfter von nebola92 is richtig nice hab sowas auch noch net gesehen


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

hehe geil, ne Wakü für die Xbox, aber kenn Ihr bestimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Beim letzten wird das Bier wahrscheinlich grausam warm ö.0


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Hier ist mal echt was geiles Klick

So gute Nacht bin nun pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal echt was geiles Klick
> 
> So gute Nacht bin nun pennen
> 
> ...




Ich hab erst beim letzten Bild gepeilt, dass das unter Wasser is. Wtf oO


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Wohl eher Unter Öl :-)


Obwohl unter warscheinlich auch nicht ganz richtig ist.._


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

Ölkühlung ist echt nice, geht ja theoretisch mit jedem Sonnenblumenöl, aber ich würde lieber etwas bevorzugen, was nicht so leicht ranzig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetzt erstmal los zur praktischen Prüfung *aufgeregt*


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Ölkühlung ist echt nice, geht ja theoretisch mit jedem Sonnenblumenöl, aber ich würde lieber etwas bevorzugen, was nicht so leicht ranzig wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel Glück und lass dich nicht durcheinander bringen, ich wäre damals schon an der Lenkradsperre gescheitert^^


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Viel Glück , drück dir beide Daumen :-)_


----------



## pampam (20. Juli 2009)

So, habe jetzt ein Verlängerungskabel für meine Lüfter geholt. Ich kann meinen PC jetzt fast lautlos machen... man hört nurnoch den Prozessorlüfter, welcher ich im Momment auf ca. 6Volt runtergeregelt habe... Mal sehen, wie warm der PC im Normalen Desktopbetrieb (vorallem bei Filmen, da man da doch am meisten von der geringen Lautstärke hat) wird.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Freund von mir hat eine Geforce 8800 GTS OC von BFG! (G92)

die grafik karte ist im idle 77 Grad warm O.o finde ich schon recht viel ist das normal? 

so weit ich mich Erinnern konnte war meine glaub ich nicht so warm! ^^ 

weiss es leider nicht mehr draum frag ich!


----------



## pampam (20. Juli 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass 77°C normal sind. Meine (HD3850) ist gerade bei 42°C, obwohl ich die Gehäuselüfter ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn die in nem Laptop wäre ok, aber sonst ist das bisschen warm.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

nein ist kein laptop ich fand es auch sehr komisch. O.o


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Hat er auch Lüfter in seinem gehäuse ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

ja hat er einen 120mm  und kleinen unten für die Festplatten. 
das komisch ist da bei sein CPU hat IDLE 28-30 warm. 

wenn er aber grafik karten lüfter auf 100% stellt ist es nocht lustiger ist es dauer haft egal ob gamen oder Idle 55-60 grad


----------



## pampam (20. Juli 2009)

Selbst ohne Lüfter ist es viel zu warm. Wie ich gerade geschrieben habe, kommt meine Grafikkarte auch mit ausgeschaltetet Gehäuselüftung (nurnoch der Netzteillüfter ist an) nicht weit über 40°C.

eidt: Hat er mal den Kühler der Grafikkarte gereinigt?
Ich habe gerade meine Lüfter wieder auf 7V laufen (2 80mm und 2 120mm Lüfter) und die Grafikkarte ist auf ca. 38°C (Und lautlos. Die hört man erst, wenn der Lüfter auf ca 60% ist, allerdings halten ca 50% die Karte bei unter 70°C).


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

ja was solle ich im den sagen ja sry deine grafik karte hat einer an der packe :O 

am Gehäuse Flow kann es kaum liegen da  sonst würde der CPU auch deutlich wärmer sein. vielleicht kann er sich dem nechst neue grafik karte holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
stimmt könnte ich im sagen das er mal kühler von der Grafik karte nehme sollte und es Reinigen! das soll er erst mal machen!


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

oder er besorgt sich das hier.

kann ich nur empfehlen, hab ich selber grade eingebaut, ist genial!!


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Rechner Seite aufschrauben und nen Ventilator nebenstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja kann vll daranleigen das Staub auf allen Sachen liegt.


----------



## pampam (20. Juli 2009)

Er soll einfach den Kühler mal sauber machen (mit einer Luftdruckdose oder einem Kompressor geht das ganz gut).
Und doch, am Luftstrom kann es liegen, da die CPU z.B. näher am Netzteil ist, weiles dann ein Teil der warmen Luft absaugt. Außerdem kann es sein, dass die CPU im Verhältnis zur Grafikkarte einen besseren Kühler hat. So reicht es, trotz wenig Frischluft, die CPU auf relativ niedrigen Temperaturen zu halten, was der Kühler der Grafikkarte schon nichtmehr schafft.

Also:
-Kühler säubern
-für einen guten Luftstrom sorgen

edit:


claet schrieb:


> oder er besorgt sich das hier.
> 
> kann ich nur empfehlen, hab ich selber grade eingebaut, ist genial!!



Es sollte eigendlich nicht nötig sein, 30&#8364; für einen neuen Kühler aus zu geben. Solche Kühler sind zum Übertakten, oder zum extrem leise sein.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

claet du musst deine Sig mal updaten

Statt Sapphire HD4850 HD4850 @ Scythe Musashi ;D


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

In ein paar Minuten kommen mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Inneren meines Rechner und ich will wissen was ist meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Klick

2. Klick

3. Klick

4. Mein Hund, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Er hat de lüfter gereinigt hat aber nichts gebracht! 

er hat auch schon gesagt das er bei wow, hat etwa vor 5 monaten anfgefangen Zwischen durch so komisch schwarzte balken kurz mal auf blizte!

er dacht da sich da bei nicht viel dar es bei andren spiel nicht auftrat! 

nun hat der hat er mir gesagt das trat nun auch in anno 1404 auf! 

ich würde sagen die grafik karte macht es nicht mehr lange! 


und da dachte er an eine GTX260 und da er schon lange GTA auf pc spielen möchte nun die frage schaft die GTX260 gta Iv in 1680x1050 Grafik auf mittel= Console Grafik und aa etc alles auf hoch?

EDIT: wa haltet ihr von der? http://www.digitec.ch/?param=toppreise&wert=162227


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Wie ist denn die Temperatur unter Last? Idle sagt nichts aus


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Temperatur unter Last? Idle sagt nichts aus


also er hatt mal anno 1404 angeworfen, 84-88 der lüfter wurde deutlich lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun hat er mir gesagt das Idle auf 68 grad 

EDIT: nun ist es wieder 71 also es steigt wieder wahrscheinlich auf 77

2 EDIT: nun ist er wieder idle 77 grad


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Ähm irgendwie doofe frage aber, ich habe nen Programm das auf 2 CDs aufgeteilt ist CD1 und 2 jetzt will ich des auf eine DvD Brennen. Aber wie ?

Mit Ashampoo Burning Studio 9 kann ich nur eine Einlegen und brennen.

Oder soll ich das Programm erst installieren und dann auf die DvD  ?


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Hahaha , hat einer von euch von : Brütal Legend gehört? So geil.._


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Was isn des ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Nen Spiel (glaube nur für Xbox360) aber extrem Lustig..man sollte eigentlich verstehen was alle sagen.. (das nächste Video fängt automatisch an wenn das andere Zuende ist..) : 

 Klick mich! 



Die Kommentare / Dialoge sind halt so witzig.. :X
_


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Weiß du wie ich aus den 2 CDs eine DvD machen soll ?


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Nope , sry.. :X





HAHAHA..im 4.Video was da kommt taucht erstmal Ozzie Osbourne auf xD_


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Mist. Man denkt sich eigentlich das, dass so einfach ist aber dann immer sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal zum nächsten Fahrrad Laden fahren, man(n) sieht sich später in ner Stunde oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

zitat schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal einige Fragen zu den Kühlern für die BFG GeForce 8800 GTX OC, 768MB GDDR3.
> 
> Gibt es Kühler für diese Grafikkarte die auch wirklich was bringen und nicht nur extrem teuer sind ( >100 &#8364
> Leider ist es so, das ich trotz dem Antec Twelve Hundred Gehäuse, Temperaturprobleme habe und die einfach nicht in Griff bekomme. Schon bei der kleinsten Grafikanforderung schießt die Temperatur der Grakka in die Höhe. Meist jenseits der 75 °C. Ich hab Realtemp und Rivatuner zum "messen" der Temperatur. Realtemp hat auch einen Temperaturalarm den hab ich zurzeit auf 85 °C stehen da ziemlich schnell die 80 °C Marke geknackt wird
> ...


hab ich in einem andre forum gefunden ich würde sagen bei der grafik karte ist das völlig normal das die so warm ist! 

und auf den post habe viel geanwortet so lange sie nicht über 95 geht passt das schon!

EDIT: hier noch so test 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_temperatur

und die Bemerkung
 Eine GeForce 8800 GTS 512 ist im Vergleich dazu mit maximal 81 Grad Celsius deutlich wärmer, hat aber den Vorteil, ab Werk lautlos vor sich hin zu rendern. Diesen Ansatz finden wir generell sinnvoller als die Variante auf der GeForce 9800 GTX, da auch 81 Grad absolut unkritisch sind und es noch genügend Spielraum nach oben gibt. Die GeForce 8800 GTX liegt mit 80 Grad Celsius gleich auf mit der GeForce 8800 GTS 512. Auf der Chiprückseite erreichen wir höchstens 50 Grad Celsius, was für eine Grafikkarte dieser Leistungsklasse ein guter Wert ist.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Das hat jemand zuhause aufgebaut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

 Klick mich! 


Kleiner Nachtrag.. hier was für Selor :X :

 Klick mich! 


_


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das hat jemand zuhause aufgebaut..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheisse das ist ja meine Wohnung ! der tüb der das reingestellt hat ist faker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Heilige Sch****.. : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

hör auf solches zeug zu posten da wirt man nur noch neidischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Klick
> 
> 2. Klick
> 
> ...



Hat keiner ne Meinung dazu, im Sinne von Verkabelung, Kühler etc. Weil ich sehe nur einen Kühler unten und im Netzteil sonst keinen, ist auf der Graka net normal einer ? o.O

Und das Heimkino ist mal richtig fett....


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2009)

_Ist ne Passiv-Gekühlte Karte , deshalb auch kein Lüfter..

Naja , du könntest versuchen sie etwas mit Kabelbindern ect. ordentlich zu machen.._


----------



## RaDon27 (20. Juli 2009)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, sieht etwas chaotisch aus^^
Ich find dieses "Gebilde" auf der CPU lustig!


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

Meinst du den Lüfter Trichter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

So, wieder da, erstmal danke an alle, die mir Glück gewünscht haben. Hat alles nach kleinen Schwierigkeiten super geklappt, jetzt nurnoch bis zum 18.08. warten und dann den Lappen abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2009)

So einpaar Fragen, muss das Kabel irgendwo dran sein bei der Festplatte oder sit das egal ? o.O 

Klick

und einmal mein Lüfter nochmal, könnte ich den Trichter abschrauben, oder saugt der dann keine Luft mehr von draußen rein ? 

und links neben dem Großen Lüfter Gitter in der Seite sind noch 2 kleine, könnte ich da noch 2 kleine hinter baun ? 

Klick


----------



## Klos1 (20. Juli 2009)

Wo willst du denn das andere Kabel noch hinstecken? Deine Festplatte hat bereits über den 4pin Strom. Mit dem anderen kannst du ihr auch Strom geben, aber dann nimmst du halt den 4pin wieder ab.
Ist Jacke wie Hose, aber einer reicht.

Und wenn du das Plastik wegschraubst, dann ist es natürlich nicht mehr so konzentriert, denn das Ding wirkt ja wie ein Luftkanal. Saugen tut er dann trotzdem noch, aber eben nicht mehr so konzentriert auf einer Stelle. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, daß Ding ist überhaupt saugend montiert, hängt ja von der Drehrichtung ab. Falsch montiert bläst er halt.

Und deine zwei CD's bearbeitest du am besten mit PowerISO oder so. Da kannst du die Daten der jeweiligen CD auslesen und in ein neues Image packen. Sollte am sinnvollsten sein.
Ob das Setup dann evtl. bei der Installation auf die Nase fliegt, weis ich nicht. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juli 2009)

lol das spiel brütal legend erinnert mich stark an sarius sam wie mit dem auto oder der gittare O.O 
aber siht net aus das game und ne frage hast du ne xbox 360 würde gerne wen du nichts dagegen hast deine xbox gametag adden ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juli 2009)

WTF zu dem kino zimmer das is ja ma der hammer "neidiech" ja rechtschreib fehler ^^ 
aber so was wow


----------



## Rethelion (20. Juli 2009)

Mal was nicht-technisches zum sabbern:

http://www.fordvehicles.com/cars/mustang/t...miumconvertible





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Juli 2009)

Bei mir gegenüber ist ein Autohaus, der genau diese Dinger verkauft. Da steh ich nicht selten vor der Glasscheibe und sabber diese voll. Der Autohändler wollte mir inzwischen schon die Reinigungskosten für die Scheibe reindrücken, weil es in letzter Zeit zu häufig vorkommt.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> So, wieder da, erstmal danke an alle, die mir Glück gewünscht haben. Hat alles nach kleinen Schwierigkeiten super geklappt, jetzt nurnoch bis zum 18.08. warten und dann den Lappen abholen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leck mich Ceek du hast am gleichen Tag Geburtstag wie ich o.0

Nur ein Jahr jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich schaff meinen Lappen nicht bis dahin -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herbstferien hoffe ich mal xP


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

LOL stimmt, siehste, hab ich garnet bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will endlich fahren dürfen... ist grausam, wenn man bestanden hat und nen kanppen Monat bis zum 17. hat.  Naja dann fahr ich erstmal morgens zum Landratsamt, hol das rosa Teil ab und dann wird der Tank leergefahren, mal schaun, wer sich neben dran setzten darf/will XD


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

Tzz, ich werd in paar Wochen 18, also beschwer dich mal nicht

Dafür darf ich dann alleine fahren xP


----------



## Ceek (20. Juli 2009)

Ich will jetzt auch nicht schwarzfahren, das wäre echt bitter, wenn sie mich erwischen würden...

Aber genug offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tzz, ich werd in paar Wochen 18, also beschwer dich mal nicht



sagst dann wenn du das erst mal auf die piste gehst allein, dann mach ich gleich an deinem erst tag Carjacking.

ne spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das der 18 ist was ganz besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

GNAR
Mein FF hat nur noch fette Schrift -.- und ich kriegs net weg!


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2009)

_Schau mal Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

Boing...
naja, ich habe eh vor mir von einem tollen Innenarchitektekten, falls ich jemals zu Geld komme, mir mein Häusschen komplett Trekkig einzurichten, sprich das innere einer Raumstation oder Raumschiff zu simulieren, natürlich mit Hausweitem Computersystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

da zu sag ich nur eins NERD


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2009)

_Warum , weil er Star-Trek super findet? Weil er sich so einrichten würde? Das hat was mit persönlichem Befinden / Stil zu tun - und wie schon so oft gesagt , du kannst gerne aus dem Unterforum verschwinden - sonst wird bald mal nachgeholfen.._


----------



## pampam (21. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schau mal Selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so ein Kinoraum hat schon was. Aber mal erhlich: Für wen von euch würde sich das ganze lohnen?


----------



## claet (21. Juli 2009)

Das ganze würde sich dann lohnen, wenns auf 10k€ nich ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Ziel: diesen Status mit 35 erreicht zu haben - nur wie *grübel*


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2009)

_Schaffst du schon ;-)_


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2009)

Also wenn man keinen Wert auf Luftstrom im Rechner legt, und einfach alles raus blasen will dann sowas hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei mir braucht Youtube seit einer Woche ewig bis er mal irgendetwas lädt :X


----------



## pampam (21. Juli 2009)

Wieso mit 35? Machs wie ich und setze dir zum Ziel, mit 18 eine (gut bezahlte) Sofortrente zu gewinnen xD


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bei mir braucht Youtube seit einer Woche ewig bis er mal irgendetwas lädt :X


Bei mir auch ö.ö Ich bin nicht allein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krasser Lüfter :O


----------



## Max der Orc (21. Juli 2009)

LOL ^^


----------



## claet (21. Juli 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Wieso mit 35? Machs wie ich und setze dir zum Ziel, mit 18 eine (gut bezahlte) Sofortrente zu gewinnen xD



weil ich das ziel dann schon um 4 jahren verfehlt hätte xD

nein, man muss sich ja realistische ziele setzen!


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> nein, man muss sich ja realistische ziele setzen!



Genau.

-mit 16 Multimillionär 
-mit 23 auf dem mars landen und nen legänderen Spruch ablassen
-Galileo abschaffen
-Krebs heilen


----------



## Ghrodan (21. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> -mit 16 Multimillionär
> -mit 23 auf dem mars landen und nen legänderen Spruch ablassen
> -Galileo abschaffen
> -Krebs heilen



Aber dann doch erst Krebs heilen, damit die noch eine Galileo-Sondersendung über dich bringen können, bevor du es abschaffst.


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2009)

_Und dadurch Millionär werden.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juli 2009)

ist er doch schon mit 16?!

Naja, Abitur machen, studieren und in nem Beruf hocharbeiten, das war "damals" noch gut möglich. Ob das heute noch so einfach ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Über meinen Job bin ich trotzdem froh und ich arbeite auch noch in meiner ersten Firma und hab auch nicht vor, das so schnell zu ändern.


----------



## Ogil (21. Juli 2009)

Und warum soll das heute nicht mehr moeglich sein? Den Job wird man vielleicht oefter wechseln als frueher - aber sonst hat sich da nicht so viel geaendert...

PS: Ok - die erste Million hat man vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so schnell zusammen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, es ist einfach ein bisschen schwer einen anständigen Job zufinden als früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juli 2009)

ich denke auch, dass es heute schwerer ist, die Kariereleiter zu erklimmen als "früher". Unmöglich natürlich nicht.


Anderes Thema: Heute Abend hatte ich endlich Zeit für eine Benchsession mit dem neuen Q9550 auf dem EP45-DS4. Auf Grund der HD4830 sehen die Ergebnisse natürlich nicht allzu gut aus, trotzdem lassen sich die CPU-Scores sehen.

Hier ein paar Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (21. Juli 2009)

Nettes Ergebnis, aber eine Frage hätte ich: Musstest du Vcore bei den 3DMark Tests anheben, um das Sys stabil zu machen oder warum ist die so bei 1,280V und bei den 3DMark Tests bei 1,312V? Bin ein bissl verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juli 2009)

richtig, so war es. SuperPi lief bei 1,280V (VDrop nicht eingerechnet), die Benchmarks nur mit 1,312V. Evtl. wäre noch ein bischen was gegangen, wenn ich dem Board mehr gegeben hätte, aber das war meine erste richtige "Benchsession" mit dem Board, daher kenn ich es noch nicht wirklich. Bei meinem alten Rampage Formula konnte ich die Spannungen blind reinknallen, hier muss ich mich erst wieder rantasten. Irgendwann wenn ich Urlaub hab will ich mal unter gescheiten Bedingungen testen, entweder mit Kaskade oder mit nem Pot, mal schauen wo ich das Zeug leihen kann. Den max. FSB vom Board muss ich auch noch ausloten.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe 2 neue Programme von einer Chip DvD, CCleaner und Cleaning Suite, mit letzterem kann man auch den Ram optimieren.

Es wir der Ram überschwemmt und Windows gezwungen alle Temporären Datein auf die Festplatte zu lagern. Könnte das Folgen haben ? 


Und bei uns ist nen fettes Gewitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juli 2009)

Gewitter => Computer AUS und alle Kabel die in eine Dose gehen (Strom, LAN) ziehen wenn dir die Hardware lieb ist.

Ansonsten, CCleaner kenn ich. Obs was bringt wenn man sein System pflegt bezweifel ich. Cleaning Suite hört sich nach typischer "Zerschieß-dir-dein-System"-Software an.

Da auf der Chip-DVD meistens (nicht immer!) nur Schrott/Freeware ist, kauf ich normal nur die Magazin-Ausgabe für 2€.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Könnte das Folgen haben ?


jop hat es, oder mein freund hat folge bei ausführen bei so "ich pimp dein pc zu schrot Tools"  auf jeden fall keine Ahnung nach dem er das gemacht hat vergingen kein 30 sec und er hatte Bluescreen, und wollte dann pc neu start und er hatte nur noch schwarzen Bildschirm auch im abgesicherten modus! 

ich hab es im aber auch noch gesagt er soll so scheiss lassen! 

aber ja er ist in der fase "ich teste einfach alles" aber ja aus fehler lernt man! 

wenn ich so zurück denke was ich alles getest habe und rum hantiert habe das waren sicher 200 mal neu formatieren, zwischen meinen 13-15 lebens Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2009)

Also hast du alle 3,7 Tage deinen Rechner formatiert ? das ist mal ne Leistung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also hast du alle 3,7 Tage deinen Rechner formatiert ? das ist mal ne Leistung.



ja gut etwa gross übertrieben aber es waren sicher viele male! ^^

draus hab ich aber auch viel gelernt! 

ich hab auch viel sachen mit dem pc angestellt ^^ 

und viele sachen versucht^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. Juli 2009)

hmm lass mich mal nachdenken...in dieser Phase stecke ich wohl schon seit 15 Jahren. In den letzten paar hab ich mir dadurch nicht 1x das System zerschossen. Warum? Weil ich kein Risiko eingehe und VMs benutze. Damit kann ich machen was ich will, egal auf welchem OS, und ich geh nicht das Fünkchen eines Risikos ein.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Warum? Weil ich kein Risiko eingehe und VMs benutze. Damit kann ich machen was ich will, egal auf welchem OS, und ich geh nicht das Fünkchen eines Risikos ein.


Schön für dich? genau das Risiko hat mich ja gereizt "wie weit kann ich gehen?" und da ich früher Formatieren gern gemacht hab hat mich das auch nich weiter gestört heut zu tage lasse ich so was! 

also brauch ich auch kein Vms früher ist früher heute mach es mir alt keinen spass mehr mit Viren auf pc rum zu hantieren und mit Tools aller möglicher art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Schön für dich? genau das Risiko hat mich ja gereizt "wie weit kann ich gehen?" und da ich früher Formatieren gern gemacht hab hat mich das auch nich weiter gestört heut zu tage lasse ich so was!
> 
> also brauch ich auch kein Vms früher ist früher heute mach es mir alt keinen spass mehr mit Viren auf pc rum zu hantieren und mit Tools aller möglicher art
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

1. was ist VMs ? 
2. Es hat dir Spaß gemacht dein Sytem zuzerschießen ?


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Gewitter => Computer AUS und alle Kabel die in eine Dose gehen (Strom, LAN) ziehen wenn dir die Hardware lieb ist.



Ganz ehrlich, wie oft hast du gehört, dass was passiert ist?
Und ziehst du auch den Fernseher, die Waschmaschine etc.pp. aus der Dose?

Die Dinger kosten ja auch ihr Geld, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine VM ist eine virtuelle Maschine. Die VM tut so als wäre sie ein tatsächlicher PC und mann kann diesen booten und ein OS installieren, das ganze in einem Fenster innerhalb deines Hostbetriebssystems. Am besten du googelst mal, ist ein umfangreiches Thema. Beispiele für Software wäre VMWare oder Virtual Box.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Ah ok danke.

Ich kenne jetzt nur sowas in der Art von Kaspersky 2010, die Sandbox wo man Sachen in einer geschützten virtuellen Box öffnen kann.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2009)

_Man , ich find das Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wie oft hast du gehört, dass was passiert ist?



Wir hatten doch mal einen Thread dazu, da wurde das erwähnt. 

Zur Frage mit der Waschmaschine: Nein, die wird nicht gezogen, aber alle Elektogeräte im Wohnzimmer (Fernseher, Boxen, Player) und die Computer.

painschkes zum Spiel: Die Idee schaut lustig aus, aber die Bewegungen sind noch nicht wirklich flüssig und das Theme ist nicht gerade typisch für Hack'n'Slay-Spiele.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Ja du hattest mal erwähnt was du im Wohzimmer stehen hast - das ist nun wirklich mal nachvollziehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Thread kenn ich nich/kann ich mich nich erinnern. Hab aber selber noch nie davon gehört dass wirklich mal was passiert wäre.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juli 2009)

ich auch nicht, aber darin wurde eben davor gewarnt. Ich such ihn mal eben raus und editier ihn dann rein.

edit: hier ist er


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

naja im ganzen thread: man sollte, ich hab gehört es ist gut ...

da is auch niemandem mal was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber danke fürs raussuchen! =)


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juli 2009)

stimmt schon. Auch auf die schnelle hab ich bei google nix dazu gefunden (war aber auch wirklich schlampig gesucht).


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

Ein weiteres Mal kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen: Mir hats kurz nach nem Blitz in unserer Nähe mal die GraKa zerlegt. Da gabs wohl ganz kurz ne Spannungsspitze, die mein Netzteil net wirklich "aufhalten" konnte, und *brutzel* war mein Bild eingefroren und die GraKa hat verbrannt gerochen (ich Depp hab in dem Moment auch noch gezockt). Woher ich wiess, dasses durchs Gewitter war? Weil in dem Moment im ganzen Haus die Lichter geflackert ham. Damit is also absolut net zu spaßen. Ich mach mittlerweile meinen PC auch immer aus, wenn Gewitter im Anmarsch sind.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juli 2009)

ich hoff doch, dass du auch den Stecker ziehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

jop, ich zieh in meinem Zimmer alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TV, Modem + Router, PC (Mehrfachsteckdose), 5.1 System... alles halt^^

Edit: der q9550 fällt langsam wieder in Richtung 180&#8364;, jetzt nachdem ne Preissenkung vom q9400 angekündigt wurde  Freut mich^^


----------



## Asoriel (22. Juli 2009)

Der Mehrfachstecker ist auch mein Freund


Zum Thema Q9550: Der E0 ist schon seit Wochen fest bei ca. 185€ und ich glaub auch nicht, dass er noch so schnell unter die 180€-Marke fällt.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

Ne, bis gestern war er wieder auf 190€. Pünktlich zur Ankündigung, dass unter anderem auch der q9400 im Preis gesenkt werden soll, isser wieder auf 185€ gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht fällt das Ding ja noch, wenn im September der Lynnfield kommt.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

Jo, aber so lang wart ich netmehr, mitte August isses dann soweit. Jetzt verkauf ich erstma mein Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will wer nen 6715s? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Der Mehrfachstecker ist auch mein Freund
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Q9550: Der E0 ist schon seit Wochen fest bei ca. 185€ und ich glaub auch nicht, dass er noch so schnell unter die 180€-Marke fällt.



Mehrfachstecker mit Überspannungschutz ein besserer^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mehrfachstecker mit Überspannungschutz ein besserer^^



Nimm am besten gleich nen Laptop mit den vielleicht bald kommenden Kohlenstoff irgendwas Akkus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (22. Juli 2009)

Desktops sind aber besser geeignet wenn man aktuelle Games zocken will.
Fürs Arbeiten ist ein Schlepptop besser.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Schon klar, bezog sich auf den überspannungsschutz der Steckdose. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Jo, aber so lang wart ich netmehr, mitte August isses dann soweit. Jetzt verkauf ich erstma mein Notebook
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mmh...an deiner Stelle würde ich schon den Monat warten und aber dann gleich den Lynnfield mit 2,8 Ghz holen. Soll ca. 280 Dollar kosten. Wäre gut möglich, daß er schon recht bald für ca. 230-250 Euro zu haben ist. Ich würde noch 4-8 Wochen warten und mir dann das Teil holen.

Neue Technik ist doch immer sehr reizvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

Öhm Klos? Sockel 775?^^ Dann müsst ich nochma alles komplett neu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest Ram, Systemboard und CPU)


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2009)

Jo, ist doch super

Wenn schon, denn schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht bist du dann der erste hier im Forum, der sich im Besitz eines Lynnfield befindet. Das muss doch auch was wert sein. Außerdem kannst du dein jetziges Zeug bei Ebay verhöckern.
Ich sag nur: 4200X2 mit Kühler und Geforce 7600GT für 70 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kaufen dir halt echt alles fast zum Neupreis ab. Für 2GB DDR2 Corsair hab ich 30 Euro bekommen, obwohl sie für 33 Euro neu gelistet waren. ^^

Ich würd das Ding als Bundle verkaufen. Mobo, Prozzi und Ram.

Was hast du aktuell? Sag jetzt bloß nicht, es steht in der Sig. ^^

Edit: hmpf...es steht in der Sig

Für das Bundle bekommst du bestimmt noch 150 Euro, wenn nicht mehr.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2009)

_Da ich jetzt bloß grob alles gelesen hab und irgendwas wegen Gewitter ect. mitgekriegt hab : 

Ich hab meinen PC bis jetzt IMMER angelassen , sogar bei einem echt extrem krassen Gewitter was erst vor kurzem (wo ich auch das Bild hochgeladen hab) hier vorbeizog - bis jezt NIE ein Problem gehabt.. :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2009)

Wart nur! Irgendwann schlägt der Donnergott zu und dir raucht die Bude ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (22. Juli 2009)

Kanns sein das unter Win7 öfters mal wow Errors auftreten?
Bis jetzt schon 3 mal gehabt aber nach einmal repair exe gings wieder.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2009)

Blizzard gibt aber nach meinem Wissen noch kein Support für Windows 7.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2009)

Würd ich auch nicht. Das OS ist noch nicht fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

Ja, hm. Wäre natürlich ne Überlegung wert. Aber mit meinem kleinen Azubigehalt würd ich mein Budget um Längen übersteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und meine Eltern würden nurnoch den Kopf schütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene, ich belass es erstma bei dem System dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juli 2009)

Aber, wenn du noch Azubi bist, wieso dann überhaupt was neues? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein 8400 ist doch für alles schnell genug.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. Juli 2009)

Ach, so als letztes Upgrade für den alten Sockel geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und danach is sowieso erstma schluss in Sachen aufrüsten.^^


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2009)

Lass doch stecken, 8400 reicht, lieber 6 Monate später ganz neu ö.0

Der Lynnfield ist nämlich ECHT interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

lasst ihn doch - der E8400 müsste bei mir nämlich passen.
dann würd ich spontan meine schwiegereltern in spee mal besuchen fahrn und nen abstecher zu radon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Och super, schon wieder Gewitter im anmarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Juli 2009)

bei mir in nrw solls so um 3 uhr mächtig fetzen mit gewitter ^^ da bin ich ma gespannt


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst, bei mir regnets schon seit net Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juli 2009)

@Claet: Na das wär doch ma ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt drauf an, was du mir bietest ;D


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

Ach eigentlich hab ich ja gar kein Geld xD
J. und ich wollen im September nach FFM ziehen, da is eigentlich jeder Cent nötig.

Willst du dir echt was neues kaufen? Dann überleg ichs mir ma *g*


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

J. ist deine Freundin/Verlobte/Frau/was auch immer? (Wenn du den Namen zensierst möchte ich ihn auch nicht ausschreiben, aber ich mein mich noch daran erinnern zu können. Geht mit nem "a" weiter, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Radon, ab hier _nichtmehr_ weiterlesen!!





wirklich, das ist nur für Claet, nicht lesen!!



Claet, besuch Radon, nehm ihn mit in ne schöne Kneipe und zahl ihm "ein paar" Bierchen. Wenn der Zeitpunkt passt, schwatzt du ihm die CPU einfach ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Thema Aurüsten: Das ist bei mir so ne Sache...Ich tausch immer mal hier was und da was, eigentlich vergehen selten 2-3 Monate ohne das was getauscht wird. Letzte Aktion war Mainboard, Ram, CPU, Netzteil, Gehäuse und Lüfter auf einen Schlag. Bei dem PC ist noch nix festes geplant, aber ein HD4830 CF-System würde mich schon arg reizen. Bei voller CF-Unterstützung ca. die Power einer GTX280! Ansonsten müssen irgendwann mal noch neue Lüfter her und den Gedanken WaKü werde ich auch nicht los. WaKü kommt aber ziemlich sicher nicht so schnell, vielleicht irgendwann Sommer-Herbst 2010. CF ist da schon realistischer, vielleicht denk ich da nach dem Urlaub darüber nach. Dann würd ich in einem Schlag den kleinen PC noch mit einem modularen NT ausstatten.

Zum Thema: Kann jemand was über das OCZ ModXStream (500W) sagen, außer dass der Sleeve scheiße aussieht? Fiepen soll es ja angeblich nicht, befeuert werden soll ein Q9550 und eben dann 2x die HD4830. Um die Power mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Die 4830 läuft selbst übertaktet mit einem 4Pin und braucht nichtmal nen 6Pin (mit Adapter getestet). Das ModXStream hat 2x18A auf der 12V-Schiene.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

Hm.. a is richtig .. hab ich ihren Namen schonmal gesagt?
Ist (noch) meine Freundin. Noch nicht weil ich mich trennen möchte, ich denke da in andere Richtungen =)
Sie kommt in 20 Tagen von nem 6 monatigen Auslandsaufenthalt wieder (freu, hüpf, spring) und dann sind wir schon 4 Jahre zusammen. Wenn es dann so weiter geht wie früher .. naja mal sehen .. =)

Dein Plan klingt als könnte er mir gefallen. Aber der gute Radon isn ganzes Stück größer als ich, nicht dass er es sich dann am nächsten Tag anders überlegt *g*

Nächstes Jahr im Oktober bin ich fertig und verdien dann richtiges Geld, dann mach ichs genauso wie du Asoriel!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, den Namen hast du schonmal irgendwo erwähnt...frag mich nicht wo.

Das mit Radon bekommst du schon hin. Klär das ab, lass ihn nen Vertrag unterschreiben, leg ihn ins Bett und schau dass du weg kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zahltag ist wohl eines der tollesten Dinge beim Arbeiten. Ne gute Grundlage schaffen, tollen Betrieb finden und (hoffentlich) Spaß haben.

Ich persönlich investier lieber in meine Hobbys anstatt in dicke Autos, golfen oder sowas. Zwar halten mich einige für n bischen bekloppt, da ich ziemlich viel Geld für "unsinnige" Dinge ausgebe, aber ich bin glücklich damit. Das Tollste ist, dass mein Nachbar, den ich seit frühester Kindheit kenne, gleich tickt Wir haben da schon so einige "sinnlose" Basteleien gemacht.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dein Plan klingt als könnte er mir gefallen. Aber der gute Radon isn ganzes Stück größer als ich, nicht dass er es sich dann am nächsten Tag anders überlegt *g*



Dann nimm mich mit gib mir nen paar Pils aus, denn größer als ich ist Radon sicherlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Soetwas wie ..... 

Klick ??

Edit: oder

klick

auch geil klick


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

nein, ich meinte damit nicht nur Dinge, die mit dem PC zu tun haben. Das macht eigentlich den kleinsten Teil meiner Basteleien aus. 

Wir haben an eine Motorrad zB die Lichtmaschine ersetzt und nehmen den Strom aus der Abwärme vom Motor. Entsprechende Teile hierfür sind nicht ganz günstig. Außerdem mussten wir einen anderen Krümmer verbauen, der allerdings selbst geschweißt ist. Wie das ganze genau funktioniert ist aber Betriebsgeheimnis. Bevor das genau erzählt wird, müssen wir uns zuerst mit dem Patentamt in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

oha, vielleicht haben wir es bald mit dem nächsten Billgates zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also reichster man der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich hab dich zwar lang netmehr gesehn, aber so viel größer bin ich ja auch wieder net. Ich schaff grad so die 1,80m^^.Naja, wie gesagt, wir würden bestimmt nen guten Preis finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100€ isser auf ebay wert... *g* und deiner ca 70€^^ Aber an deiner Stelle würd ich besser auf nen Quad umsteigen, auch was in Richtung Q9550.

Mir gehts da wie Asoriel, ich rüst alle paar Monate auf bzw um. Kleinigkeiten werden auch ma im Wochentakt gewechselt. Ich verkauf meißtens direkt nachm Tausch den Kram bei eBay, da bekomm ich dann so gut wie immer zw 50 und 60% vom Neuteilpreis zurück, das geht also schon in Ordnung.

@Kaldreth: Ichverabscheue Gewalt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

echt? also ich hatte dich größer in erinnerung, dann sinds ja nur 2-3 cm!

und zu dem q9550 - dafür dass ich eigentlich gar keinen neuen brauch wäre das zu hochgegriffen. eigentlich reicht meiner ja noch vollkommen aus, ich wollte ja nur die günstige situation nutzen. also wenn ich für meinen echt noch 70&#8364; bekomme und du mir deinen für 100&#8364; geben würdest, dann wäre das zu überlegen. für was geht denn der q9550 so bei ebay übern tisch? bzw wie käme ich denn günstig an einen?

ich rüst auch gerne viel auf und um. was versteht ihr unter alle paar monate? und zählt beispielsweise der kauf eines monitors oder eines headsets dazu? dann isses bei mir eigentlich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den monitor hab ich ca 3 monate.
davor 1 oder 2 monate vorher hab ich billigram (januar 2007 für 200&#8364; gekauft :O) gegen markenspeicher (für 30&#8364; gezackt) getauscht -.-
die graka is jetzt ein jahr alt.
hat grade erst (wissen ja alle) nen musashi spendiert bekommen.
irgendwann zwischen monitor und jetzt gabs noch ne TB platte.
das headset natürlich nich zu vergessen (das fatality ding)
*edit*
das netzteil is mir zwischendurch auch abgeraucht *g*

hm .. das müssten so die investitionen des letzten jahrs gewesen sein glaub ich. is schon ne menge.
und das ist nur das, was in meinen pc geflossen is, hab mir noch mit nem kumpel zusammen nen kleinen pc innen keller gestellt der en wenig streamen soll, ne webseite hosten und so späßchen xD

*edit2*
hab grad mal zusammengerechnet, hab seit januar 08 bei alternate ca 2.300&#8364; gelassen!
sind immerhin 121&#8364; pro monat :O (jetzt bin ich geschockt)


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hab grad mal zusammengerechnet, hab seit januar 08 bei alternate ca 2.300€ gelassen!
> sind immerhin 121€ pro monat :O (jetzt bin ich geschockt)



Oha, dass ist schon einiges, aber ich denke das du immer mal wieder so 400€ bestellungen hattest und net jeden Monat bestellt hast oder ?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

Claet ich bin auch oft überrascht, wieviel ich für PC-Teile ausgebe. Wenn ich dann aber sehe, wieviel ich durch den Verkauf von altem Krempel wieder bekomm, bin ich erleichtert. Da mach ich es gleich wie Radon. Neu rein, als raus. Das alte Zeug wird dann auch direkt verkauft.

Du könntest einen Q9550 sicher bei HWLuxx oder sonst wo finden. Bei HWLuxx ca. 150-250€, je nach dem wie gut die CPU geht. Meine beiden sind sehr ähnlich, für 4Ghz brauch ich ca. 1,25V, für 4,2 1,31V. Werte sind zwar nicht super, aber schlecht auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2009)

Joa - man denkt immer da gibt man nicht wirklich viel aus und stellt dann fest, dass sich das doch ganz schoen laeppert...

Ich hab auch mal grob ueberschlagen (seit Anfang letztes Jahr):

2x22" TFTs
Upgrade Rechner der Freundin (MoBo, CPU, RAM, GraKa, Netzteil)
Upgrade eigener Rechner (Case, Luefter, GraKa, Netzteil, Laufwerk)
Spielkram (Maus, Headset, Joypad usw.)

-> damit komm ich auch auf rund £1000, ein "richtiges" Upgrade meines Rechner schieb ich noch vor mir her, bis ich Geld ueber hab oder es wirklich noetig wird...


----------



## claet (23. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oha, dass ist schon einiges, aber ich denke das du immer mal wieder so 400€ bestellungen hattest und net jeden Monat bestellt hast oder ?



jap, klar =)

der Q9550 liegt über meinem Budget - ich bleib mal bei meinen kleinen E6600 - der läuft ja immerhin auch auf 2,8Ghz stabil (16% übertaktet immerhin).

hatte ihn auch schon auf 3Ghz, da war er mir aber zu warm..
hab da irgendwie ein montagsprodukt erwischt, obwohl ich einen von diesen teilen drauf hab is die cpu viel zu warm - schade!


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

> -> damit komm ich auch auf rund £1000, ein "richtiges" Upgrade meines Rechner schieb ich noch vor mir her, bis ich Geld ueber hab oder es wirklich noetig wird...


Wohnst du/Kaufst du in Großbritannien oder hast du nur das falsche Währungszeichen erwischt?^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Toll ich sitze zu hause fest weil gerade riesen hagle Körner runter kommen, die eine grösse von einem Baseball haben!!!!!!


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Joah, bei mir kommt auch was rein wie es scheint...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höchste Warnstufe laut unwetterzentrale.. /cheer


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hab da irgendwie ein montagsprodukt erwischt, obwohl ich einen von diesen teilen drauf hab is die cpu viel zu warm - schade!



Sollte aber eigentlich nicht sein! Vielleicht - ausschließen kann man das nie - hast du den Kühler einfach falsch montiert oder ein PushPin ist herausgesprungen (wenn er denn mit PushPins montiert wird). Vielleicht bringt auch neue WLP etwas. 

Eigentlich sollte man den E6600, sofern die Spannungen passen, mit einen CNPS9700 weit übertakten können.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2009)

Bei mir Sonnenschein, blaue Himmel - Gott seis gedankt ;p


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Joah, bei mir kommt auch was rein wie es scheint...



so hat es anfangs auch aus gesehen, auf ein mal wurde es stock dunkel und dann fang es an zu regnen. und Plötzlich hörst du Bum bum bum ^^ ich schaue raus und sehe wie Rissen Hagle... runter kommen O.o und das voll pulle mit dem regen O.o ^^ war hammer hart da war froh das ich net drausen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Juli 2009)

Huhu leude bin ma wieder da mein zimmer wurd renoviert boden raus wand neu angestrichen etc drum konnt ich net ins internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so sieht mein pc aus den ich mir in ein paar tagen bestelln werd, was sagt ihr dazu?? auch zum bildschirm etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Rissen Hagle


Was auch sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Huhu leude bin ma wieder da mein zimmer wurd renoviert boden raus wand neu angestrichen etc drum konnt ich net ins internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffentlich auch wieder Boden rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja war irgendwie nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also für den preis finde ich die Grafikkarte ehr unpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

naja. Netzteil soll fiepen, da würde ich ein anderes nehmen. Monitor schaut nicht gerade super aus, vielleicht mal nen Test dazu lesen. GTX260 für 190&#8364; ist auch nicht gerade optimal. Für den selben Preis bekommst du eine HD4890.

Pixelfehlertest für 20&#8364; würde ich auch nicht machen.

edit: Mit dem Monitor mein ich den HP.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was auch sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja also der pc selbst kostet ja nur  580 euro, aber ich überleg ne gtx 275 zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber neuer boden is drin laminaaaat =)))

gtx 260 kost doch 161,53 &#8364; net 190 O_o der hp bildschirm der is für meine mutter der braucht net allzudolle sein, die spielt da ja kein crysis drauf xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir wer mal sagen wofür das amp hinter manchen zotac grafikkarten steht??  Also wo is der unterschied zwischen gtx260 oder gtx260 AMP!


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Ich kann als Bildschirm den hier Empfehlen Klick

Wofür Pixelfehlertest für 20€ ? Kann man(n) bei nem Pixelfehler der ja nicht der Weltuntergang wäre, den Monitor net umtauschen ?

und würde auch ehr ne Hd4890 oder GTX 275 nehmen, wobei die HD aber glaube ich günstieger ist.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

ich hab mich vertippt oben, ich meinte schon 160&#8364;, sorry. Das hab ich auch gemeint, ich hab dir ja auch eine HD4890 um 160&#8364; verlinkt, welche mehr Power hat.

das AMP! steht für die OC-Version.


ach ja, bzgl. Monitor, schau mal hier: Klick


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habs jetzt mal so gemacht, müsstest nur den 2 Monitor ergänzen habe ich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

die Grafikkarte ist doch Blödsinn. 50€ Aufpreis für eine Steigerung von unter 5% lohnen doch nie und nimmer. Außerdem ist der Kühler auf der Karte alles andere als empfehlenswert. Er mag zwar die Karte kühl halten (relativ), trotzdem bleibt die komplette warme Luft im Gehäuse und heizt so schön den Rest auf.

Da würde ich doch eher bei der günstigen XFX oder Powercolor im Referenzdesign bleiben.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Juli 2009)

einen tft kann man erst ab 20 kapotten pixeln umtauschen X.X
ich nehm lieber ne geforce als ne ati grafikkarte^^
außerdem soll der eine bildschirm 24 zw 23.6 zoll sein und full hd auflösung mit hdmi anschluss haben.
der andre soll 19zoll sein 

außerdem möcht ich alles bei hvw bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gtx260 find ich eig. garnet schlecht hat selbst bei crysis 19fps gtx 275 hat 22 fps und für sone leeistungssteigerung berapp ich keine 50euro^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

gut, wenn du meinst. Dann würde ich aber die Palit GTX275 für 175€ nehmen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gut, wenn du meinst. Dann würde ich aber die Palit GTX275 für 175&#8364; nehmen.


 Ist Palit denn ein guter hersteller? hab halt von zotac gehört das die Grafikkarten gut sein solln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin kurz weg nach roller fahrn und nach schreibtischen schaun=)


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

Xpertvision/Palit gehört zu Gainward wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Jedenfalls bauen die sehr gute Karten! Außerdem gibts 3 Jahre Gerantie.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Xpertvision/Palit gehört zu Gainward wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Jedenfalls bauen die sehr gute Karten! Außerdem gibts 3 Jahre Gerantie.



Ich dachte Palit arbeitet mit Powercolor zusammen^^
Andere Frage: Braucht man für Crossfire 2Mal genau die selbe Karte?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich dachte Palit arbeitet mit Powercolor zusammen^^
> Andere Frage: Braucht man für Crossfire 2Mal genau die selbe Karte?



jaein wenn du aber Z.b GTX 275 hast und eine GTX260 wirt die GTX 275 passit sich die einfach der GTX260 an also taktet runter.  also wäre es Ratsamer gleich karte zu haben ^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

bist du dir da sicher? Die Karten, zumindest Chip und Speichergröße, müssen soweit ich weiß identisch sein. Taktraten sind nicht so wild, die passen sich an die langsamere der beiden an.

Da er aber explizit nach CF und nicht nach SLI gefragt hat, geh ich darauf ein:

Ja, es ist möglich, verschiedene Karten laufen zu lassen. Das Ganze nennt sich dann CrossfireX. Welche Karten miteinander funktionieren siehst du hier: Klick.

Hersteller muss nicht der selbe sein. Hier gilt aber auch: Die schnelle Karte wird auf das Niveau der Langsamen gebremst.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich mein schon den selben Typ, in meinem Fall 2x4870.
Die sind momentan ja richtig günstig und werden noch weiterfallen, nur kostet mir die von Palit immer noch zuviel(158€) und eine 512MB-Version gibts ja schon für 120€.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

wenn man eh CF betreiben will, reicht auch die 512MB-Variante aus. Ansonsten mal schauen, um wieviel die HD4830 bis Ende September/Anfang Oktober noch fällt, da hab ich dann nämlich das CF geplant.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wohnst du/Kaufst du in Großbritannien oder hast du nur das falsche Währungszeichen erwischt?^^


Die beiden ersten Annahmen sind richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wofür Pixelfehlertest für 20€ ? Kann man(n) bei nem Pixelfehler der ja nicht der Weltuntergang wäre, den Monitor net umtauschen ?


Nein - umgetauscht bekommst Du den TFT erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Pixelfehlern, wie viele da als "akzeptabel" angesehen werden haengt wahrscheinlich auch vom Anbieter ab. Hatte mal einen Fall mit nem Laptop, da hiess es bis zu 5 waeren akzeptabel - wobei das dann auch davon abhaengen kann wo sich diese befinden. Also z.B. 5 Pixel direkt in einer Reihe in der Bildschirmmitte ist wahrscheinlich "kritischer" also 5 fehlerhafte Pixel an 5 verschiedenen Seiten dies Bildschirms...


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Juli 2009)

Nachzulesen hier: klick

Gibt halt verschiedene Klassen die sich aus den Bedingungen zusammensetzen, die Ogil auch schon erwähnt hat. Es gibt Hersteller, die sagen schon ab 3 def. Pixeln "Okay, tauschen wir um". Bspw. Eizo. Kostet dafür aber auch nen gewissen Aufpreis, wobei man den bei Eizo locker verkraften kann. Die Monitore sehn zwar durch die Bank weg beschissen aus, sind aber Qualitativ absolut hochwertig (gute Panels, lange Garantiezeiten, sehr sehr Robust).


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Ja ich hatte mal nen Eizo bevor ich meinen jetzigen geholt habe, sind sehr ... stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher? Die Karten, zumindest Chip und Speichergröße, müssen soweit ich weiß identisch sein. Taktraten sind nicht so wild, die passen sich an die langsamere der beiden an.



Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, weil ich 2 nie Grafik karten brauchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freund von mir ist aber so "ich wille extrem viel FPS Haben" tüb^^  der hat mir das mal so gesagt, aber ich würde auch meinen das der Chip und speichergrösse identisch sein müssen, weil andres kann ich es mir net vorstellen.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

So ich habe gerade irgendwie bedenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da zu Weihnachten nen neuer Rechner kommt, dazu frage ich euch vorher ausgiebig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, macht mir die Antwort auf Asoriels Frage an Hwv sorgen.

Den was Aus-,ein-Umbau von Rechnern betrifft bin ich doch sehr eingeschränkt. Wenn ich jetzt dort nen Mugen2 bestelle und der wird so geliefert das ich  noch was verbauen müsste, käme das dann unpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

ich denk nicht, dass du dir da groß Gedanken machen musst. Beim bestellen gibst du einfach nochmal ausdrücklich an, dass sie _nicht den Boxed-Kühler, sondern das Retention-Modul montieren sollen, dann wird das schon passen._


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Was bedeutet Retention ? also was ich weiß was du damit meinst aber ich weiß die Wort bedeutung nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte nur weil der Mugen doch glaube ich nen stolze Gewicht hat wie schon gesagt wurde, aber wenn er kaputt ankommt wird er zurück geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat Hwv nen Guten/schnellen Service ?


----------



## Klos1 (23. Juli 2009)

Bau den einfach selbst zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das beste, was du machen kannst. Und wer lesen kann, der kann auch nen Rechner bauen. Steht ja alles dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: vom Service hab ich einmal Gebrauch gemacht, als ich vor Ewigkeiten mal ne OC-Graka bestellt hatte, die nicht den gewünschten Takt hatte. Da ging zumindest alles glatt.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wer lesen kann, der kann auch nen Rechner bauen. Steht ja alles dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schonmal was von Ikea zusammen gebaut ? da hilft lesen auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

was Retention übersetzt heißt weiß ich nicht, aber das ist das Montagekit, mit dem der Kühler via Backplate mit dem Mainboard verteilt wird. Die Last wird dann auf eine große Fläche verteilt und der Kühler ist bombenfest.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, ne Küche. Die hab ich aber selbst verbockt, in dem ich bei einer Tür und einer Schublade nicht genau geschaut habe und jetzt sind die Griffe irgendwie ein bisschen falsch positioniert.
Aber ich kann damit leben. Bei nem Rechner kann man aber kaum was falsch positionieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Glück verkauft Ikea auch keine Rechner.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und zum Glück verkauft Ikea auch keine Rechner.



Wart mal ab.

Das hat man vor einpaar Jahren auch noch von Aldi gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ok noch ist ein bisschen Zeit, ich habe mich umentschieden mein Dad kann sich seine Multimedia Festplatte selber kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kaufe Ihm nen Drucker, weil er mit nem Routen Planer sich Details ausdruckt und unserer ziemlich Faxen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt Ihr vielleicht einen der Preis/Leistung gut ist so bis 150-180€ ? 

Unser jetziger Klick


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

so viel für nen Drucker ausgeben? Ich hab vor nem Jahr nen Brother gekaufe (drucken/scannen/kopieren). Welchen genau kann ich morgen mal schauen, hab jetzt erhlich gesagt keine Lust mehr dahin zu rennen. Der hat damals jedenfalls 70€ gekostet, kann A4 randlos drucken und macht ganz passable Bilder. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich ihn wirklich kaum brauch.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Ja wir/Er druckt jeden Tag ein paar Seiten, zw. 3-6. Also der jetzige hat 70 oder so gekostet, Kopieren/drucken/scannen.

Aber er ist nicht mehr so, und man kann sich kein bisschen drauf verlassen das er geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab vor ca. einem Jahr einen Epson Stylus DX4050 geschenkt bekommen, der hat auch einen Scanner mit an Bord (kopieren kann man auch ohne PC).
Der ist auch etwa um die 70-100 € angesiedelt und für das bisschen was ich ihn verwende ist der auf jeden Fall super. Ich denke auch nicht dass man da mehr ausgeben muss.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist es z.B. nur so, ich will was für die Schule aus drucken, oh äh, er will net drucken.

Kopieren/scannen geht auch ohne Pc, Foto via USB Port oder Kartenslot geht auch ohne Pc.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Juli 2009)

also bei meinem ists so: Entweder schnell und schlechte Bilder oder lahm und gute Bilder.

Nebola, wenn dein Vater so viel druckt wüsste ich, was das wichtigste Argument für mich wäre: Folgekosten! Schau, bei welchem Drucker die Patronen/Toner am günstigsten ist.


----------



## pampam (23. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola, wenn dein Vater so viel druckt wüsste ich, was das wichtigste Argument für mich wäre: Folgekosten! Schau, bei welchem Drucker die Patronen/Toner am günstigsten ist.



Oder kauf sich einfach im Ebay (irgendwelche nicht-originalen). Die sind immernoch am günstigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2009)

Aber für Drucker muss man viel Geduld mit bringen (selbst schon Erfahrungen zu Hause gemacht) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmNG7VZitLU


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

ist sicher ein fake aber ja ich finde es lustig^^


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Vielleicht - ausschließen kann man das nie - hast du den Kühler einfach falsch montiert oder ein PushPin ist herausgesprungen (wenn er denn mit PushPins montiert wird).


Das System ist ja eigentlich idiotensicher. Normal hat man ihn richtig drauf, oder er hält gar nicht. So halb gibts ja bei den Systemen (gott sei dank) gar nicht. Ich denke schon, dass er richtig drauf is. Habs auch mit nem Kumpel zusammengemacht nach dem 4 Augen sehen mehr als 2 Prinzip.



Asoriel schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringt auch neue WLP etwas.


Da setze ich ein wenig Hoffnung drauf. Hatte zwar damals schon die gute Arctic Silver bentutz (die jetzt auch unterm Musashi is) aber damals nicht verteilt, sondern in die Mitte gekleckst. Nach meinen neuesten Erfahrungen mit dem Musashi hab ich Lust bekommen mal das Verteilverfahren auch auf der CPU zu probieren. Aber der ganze Mainboardausbau is mir irgendwie zu aufwendig - bin zu faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

Empfehlen kann ich dir die MX-2 von AC, wenn du die Silver (Silver 5?) schon zuhause hast, nimmst natürlich die.

Obs an der Klecksmethode liegt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich persönlich bin bisher immer gut damit gefahren. Ich weiß nicht, wie der CNPS9700 befestigt wird, aber meiner ist mit ordentlich Druck verschraubt.


----------



## Ceek (24. Juli 2009)

Ich kann auch die MetalPads von Coollaboratory empfehlen, die drücken die temps nochmal um ein paar °C.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Push Pins alles andere praktisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sitzt der eine mal ist der andere schon wieder rausgesprungen und solche Sachen.
Da finde ich das System von AMD deutlich bequemer....


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

ich auch. Oder eben ein solides Retention-Kit wie das von Scythe.


Das Liquid Pro hat zwar super Temperaturen, aber soll recht kritisch zu entfernen sein hab ich mal gelesen. Hast du da Erfahrungen?


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub es geht los O_o
Eigentlich sollte seit gestern das Seitenteil zu meinem Gehäuse lieferbar sein und damit die Lieferung irgendwann demnächnst eintrudeln. Jetzt schau ich nochmal und sehe dass neurdings das Gehäuse selber erst am 28.08 (!) verfügbar ist. Konnten die keins auf die Seite legen wenn die Bestellung schon sein über einem Monat offen ist und nurnoch auf das Seitenteil gewartet hat? Ich glaub ich schreib denen jetzt dass sie es behalten können (wurde mir ja bereits angeboten, die Bestellung zu verändern, als das Seitenteil nicht verfügbar war) und bestell es bei Amazon oder Alternate...
Eine Email um mich zu informieren dass jetzt das Gehäuse nicht mehr lieferbar ist hab ich übrigens nicht bekommen...


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

schreib ne Mail, dass du es günstiger willst, vielleicht hast Glück.


----------



## Ceek (24. Juli 2009)

@ Asoriel: Ich hab ja nur das Pad drinnen, nicht die Paste. Das Pad hat die gleichen, guten Werte, soll sich aber deutlich besser als die Paste entfernen lassen. Ausprobiert wie gut es wirklich weg geht hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schreib ne Mail, dass du es günstiger willst, vielleicht hast Glück.


Wär auch ne Möglichkeit.. andererseits hab ich aber auch absolut keine Lust noch einen Monat zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich überlegs mir noch...


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. Juli 2009)

Wie kriegt man des eig. hin das die kathoden sound sensitiv sind?? ( so ) sind das spezielle Kathoden?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, war aber immer zu faul danach zu suchen.

Solltest du was finden, lass es mich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Scheint so, ja. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16800888073


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

oder das hier:
http://com-tra.de/shop/de_DE/produkt/lID_i...ator_Modul.html


----------



## pampam (24. Juli 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man des eig. hin das die kathoden sound sensitiv sind?? ( so ) sind das spezielle Kathoden?



Es gibt ne Schaltung, bei der je nach sound die Kathoden ein- oder ausgeschaltet werden. Wie die genau aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber der Strom, der zu den Boxen geht, müsste ein Steuerstromkreis bilden, welcher den tatsächlichen Stromkreis (Der, bei dem die KK's mit dem Netzteil verbunden sind) schließt, sobald Strom durch den Steuerstromkreis fließt.
Hoffentlich ist das verständlich (und richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) erklärt.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, das ist vermutlich am einfachsten. Die Frage ist nur ob man das will, ich glaube nicht dass ich es lange toll finden würde wenn mein Gehäuse zur Musik mitblinkt ^^
@Pam, ich wüsste immer noch gern wo du die roten KKs hingebaut hast dass sie auf den Boden leuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (24. Juli 2009)

Die sind direkt unter dem PC... ich mach mal kurz ein Bild und editier es gleich rein.

edit: So, das dürfte einiges erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: Das Plexigals da hinten soll das Licht hitner den KK's etwas mehr zur Seite "herrauscheinen" lassen.
Und die Kabel musste ich aus dem Inverter herausholen, damit ich diese durch das kleine Loch bekommen habe. ist aber kein Problem: Man muss dazu einfach den Inverter mit einem Schraubenzieher o.ä. aufhebeln und dann die Kabel aus den Anschlüssen herausziehen.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Also ist das Kabel in der Gehäuseseite eingeklemmt? Oder hast einfach ein Loch reingebohrt?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

seh ich es richtig, dass dein kompletter PC auf den KLKs steht?


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Scheint so O_o
Ich bezweifle dass das ewig hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mail an Caseking ist btw raus, sobald sie es bestätigen bestell ich das Gehäuse bei Amazon...


----------



## Asoriel (24. Juli 2009)

welches war das nochmal? Das LianLi mit den 3x140mm in der Front? (Armorsuit?)


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

3x 120mm sinds, ich hab den Miditower (bestellt). Dann hoffe das ganze Zeug nächste Woche kommt wenn alles klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Rest (Seitenteil, KKs, etc...) bestell ich trotzdem bei Caseking, das ist ja alles verfügbar. Ich hab einfach geschrieben sie sollen das Gehäuse aus der Bestellung rauslöschen.


----------



## pampam (24. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Scheint so O_o
> Ich bezweifle dass das ewig hält
> 
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Grund sollte es nicht lange halten?
Die KK's haben an den enden doch solche Plastikwürfel. Darauf steht der PC und des sollte wohl kaum ein Problem darstellen.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Sind die so stabil? Naja gut, wenns hält. Sieht jedenfalls super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (24. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sind die so stabil? Naja gut, wenns hält. Sieht jedenfalls super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Röhre selbst ist aus Plastik und damit relativ felxibel. Wie gesagt, sind an jedem Ende der Röhren Plastikwürfel, welche ich ans Gehähäuse befestigt habe. zwischen den eigendlichen Röhren und dem Boden sind noch ein paar Millimeter platz.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Wow, ich bin verdammt beeindruckt vom Service bei Caseking - 16 Uhr hab ich eine Mail geschrieben und gesagt dass sie das Gehäuse streichen sollen, 8 (!) Minuten später hab ich die Antwort. Das Gehäuse ist schon für mich reserviert, nur die KKs sind nicht lieferbar. Und da wurden mir gleich 2 andere Twinsets als Ersatz angeboten. Jetzt hab ich das Set von Revoltec genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2009)

Schaut doch auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Windows 7 RTM | Erste Bilder

Edit2: MIr gefallen besonders die Bilder 2, 13, 16, 17, 28, 39, 45, 67. Sehen alle sehr hübsch/gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (24. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin verdammt beeindruckt vom Service bei Caseking - 16 Uhr hab ich eine Mail geschrieben und gesagt dass sie das Gehäuse streichen sollen, 8 (!) Minuten später hab ich die Antwort. Das Gehäuse ist schon für mich reserviert, nur die KKs sind nicht lieferbar. Und da wurden mir gleich 2 andere Twinsets als Ersatz angeboten. Jetzt hab ich das Set von Revoltec genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du die blauen KK' hast, könntest du dann mal bilder reinstellen? Ich hab die gleichen als 10cm Version und die haben ein zu helles Blau. Da das blaue Licht in meinem PC aber relativ dunkel ist, ich aber gerne zur besseren Ausleuchtung des PC's noch 2 blaue KK's hätte, würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie die leuchten.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Jopp, mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal Montag-Mittwoch sollte alles da sein dann.


----------



## claet (25. Juli 2009)

Warum ist das Thema [Billiger PC mit für WoW ausreichender Hardware gesucht!] zu?! *wunder*


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Hab ich mich vorhin auch gefragt... keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2009)

Wundert glaube ich jeden ö.0

Moin erstmal, bin grade aufgestanden, nachdem ich bin 4 Uhr nachts KotOR2 gezockt hab
Geiles Spiel -.- xD


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Was istn das für eins ? 

Ich habe heute morgen schon mein neues Fahrrad abgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja Thread ist zu *wunder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wundert glaube ich jeden ö.0
> 
> Moin erstmal, bin grade aufgestanden, nachdem ich bin 4 Uhr nachts KotOR2 gezockt hab
> Geiles Spiel -.- xD



Willst du mir sagen das du kotor 2 das erst mal durch spielst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2009)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2 
1 hab ich noch gar nicht gezockt, wird als eine der besten Rollenspielreihen aller Zeiten gehandelt, Star Wars: The Old Republic, das MMO, wird als inoffizieller Nachfolger gehandelt.

Hochspannende Story, sauhoher Wiederspielwert etc.

Spiel jetzt z.B. nen nahkampffixierten Jediritter, der das totale gute ist, wenn ichs mit dem durchhab kommt ein superböser Sithlord, der nur seine krassen Mächte aus der 2ten Reihe ablässt ;D

EDIT:
Jep Soldat_Snakedoc

Mir ist grad aufgefallen dass dein Nick abgekürzt SS ergibt o.0
Böse! :O


----------



## Hanfgurke (25. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Warum ist das Thema [Billiger PC mit für WoW ausreichender Hardware gesucht!] zu?! *wunder*



Aufm 350€ PC aus'm Sticky sollte doch WoW laufen. Ist das nicht schon recht billig? Wobie ich ja eher den Ausdruck preferiere: günstig. Billig ist so negativ behaftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Der Thread ist übrigens wieder offen ^^ 
Da hat sich wohl ein Mod verklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da hat sich wohl ein* Mob *verklickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du denkst ja echt gut von unseren Mods xP


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn die sich verklicken darf ich mich auch vertippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fix'd


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2
> 1 hab ich noch gar nicht gezockt, wird als eine der besten Rollenspielreihen aller Zeiten gehandelt, Star Wars: The Old Republic, das MMO, wird als inoffizieller Nachfolger gehandelt.
> 
> Hochspannende Story, sauhoher Wiederspielwert etc.
> ...



Ach so ich finde kotor 1 + 2 einfach Klasse ich finde es das beste Singelplayer Rollenspiel, Ich hab es nur 3 mal als guter jedi durch gespielt! ^^ ich bin sonst immer böse! ^^aber als guter jedi finde ich schwieriger da du mehr überlegen musst was für eine antwort du geben musst bei einem Gespräch! 

und mein name ist von einer Serie The unit das sind Soldaten und einer heisst also Cod name Snakedoc! ^^ SS ist nicht beabsichtige !  ^^

Und hier noch mein heutiger ein kauf in media markt! ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da nen "Problem". Ich habe für meine Vista Sidebar ein "Gadget" für Technobase.fm. Vorhin ganznormal auf Play gedrückt und gut ist, jetzt drücke ich auch Play und es steht nur Buffering und kurz daanach nix mehr und kommt auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.asp...p;bt=1&pl=1

Sry wegen dem Link irgendwas funzt nicht richtig und ich kann keine Linkso der so einfügen, alle Button im Textfeld sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2009)

_Einfach zu Houstime wechseln und dann wieder zurück , hab ich auch immer.. :-)_


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Aber es gibt ja 2 Gatgets. Ich habe das nur mit TB, und es gibt noch eins wo alles drin sind. aber bei funktioniert weder noch :X

Und aufeinmal ist jetzt gerade von einem Firefox Addon "Personas" der Skin weggegangen und lässt sich auch nicht wirklich benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wird benutzt aber nicht angezeigt. ALLE anderen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

So nach dem 3 Neuinstall gehts wieder, das dumm war ich habe auch mal das andere genommen konnte alles ausser Technobase hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja was ich gut finden würde wenn Apple mal in den ipod ein System reinbringen würde. ich habe über 100 Apps, größten teils Spiele.

Es wäre echt gut wenn man nicht 8 Seiten hätte sondern nen Ordner der Spiele heißt wo die drin sind weil ich immer 8 Seiten durchblätter, und manche haben ja nochmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juli 2009)

Soramac, du warst das mit dem Z-5500, oder? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Boxen an die Decke zu hängen bzw. könntest du mal ein Bild von der Aufhängevorrichtung der Boxen machen? Wäre super!


edit: Irgendjemand wollte vor kurzem noch nen Drucker kaufen, schnell mal vorbeischauen: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1557


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Super danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich guck mir den gerade mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


> in Farrrrbä uuuund buuuuunt.



Haha Genial, das ahben die wohl von Switch, Deutsche Welle Polen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (25. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac, du warst das mit dem Z-5500, oder? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Boxen an die Decke zu hängen bzw. könntest du mal ein Bild von der Aufhängevorrichtung der Boxen machen? Wäre super!


Ich hab auch eins. Also die Boxen kannst du sicherlich auch an der Decke aufhängen, das sind einfach 2 Bohrlöcher die in den Standfuß eingelassen sind. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der  Fuß am Center die Last hält. An den restlichen Boxen dürfte es kein Problem sein. Foto kann ich leider keins machen.

Aber bei Alternate erkennt man auf den Produktbildern die Löcher.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Also das mit dem Drucke ist nicht so, der kostet woanders 111€ und da jetzt 99€ von angeblich 159€.

Aber kaufen denn wenn erst später.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juli 2009)

naja, 159&#8364; ist ja die UVP, welche in der Regel nicht sehr viel mit der Realität zu tun hat. Bestes Beispiel ist Logitech. G9 hat 99&#8364; UVP, kostet real ca. 50&#8364;, Z-5500 hat 449&#8364; UVP, kost real ca. 220&#8364;.


Hans Würstchen, wenn, dann müsste ich nur die beiden hinteren Boxen an die Decke hängen, da es hier in dem Zimmer nicht gerade ideal für ein Sourround-System ist. Die Vorderen kommen auf den Schreibtisch.

Danke an den Tipp mit Alternate, ich schaus mir mal an.

ach Nebola, viel Zeit hast du nichtmehr. Um Punkt 20:00 Uhr läuft der Zack aus, dann kannst nichtmehr bestellen.

(Wenn du 2 Artikel kaufst, kostet der Versand nichts)


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2009)

@Asoriel: Wie Hans Würstchen schon geschrieben hat, kann man die ganz einfach an die Decke oder Wand hängen wie man auf diesem Bild sehen kann: Klick! wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir aber ein Bild schicken, wie das ganze Ausschaut zum montieren. Der ganze Fuß drann ist drehbar.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juli 2009)

wäre es möglich, dass die Box den Sound schräg (ca. 45°) nach unten strahlt, wenn man sie an die Decke hängt? Ich hoff du weißt, wie ich mein, sonst muss ich ne Skizze zeichnen.

Ansonsten kommen die Boxen einfach an entsprechende Winkel. Sieht dann zwar nichtmehr so gut aus, aber es wird funktionieren.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Die 5€ wenn ich richtig gesehen habe als Versand wären egal, ne nur heute haben wir mein neues Fahrrad bezahlt, und meine Eltern haben am Auto nen Getriebeschaden oder so.

Springt nicht mehr an kann man nicht schieben, rollt nicht etc. und dass wird wieder einiges kosten da ist jetzt gerade ledier nicht so Geld für den Drucker da, aber da der woanders auch nicht so teuer ist, ist das nicht so schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2009)

Die Boxe kann man leider nicht schärg hängen. Man müsste sie dann, wie du geschrieben hsat an den entsprechenden Winkel hängen.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Juli 2009)

Nebola was haste denn für ein Rad bestellt?


Danke Soramac/Hans für die Infos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola was haste denn für ein Rad bestellt?



Klick

Wollte mir erst eins für 699 holen, aber da ich damit nach den Ferien vorallem zu Schule fahre, muss es ja nicht gleich das teuerste sein, dass gleich geklaut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nur nicht wie ich das mit meinen Schutzblechen mache, die kann man einfach dran clipen/stecken, also entweder ohne zur Schule fahren oder jedesmal in Tasche packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das ist mal richtig billig und ich hab so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Das ist nicht billig, das ist Kult! Gorn ftw! ^^


----------



## RaDon27 (25. Juli 2009)

Allerdings! Und sau bekannt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ber nen bisschen abstrakt isses schon xD

Edit: Post Nr. 400! :]


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Mir fehlt aber die Ich-sammel-mir-ein-paar-Sachen-zusammen-und-baue-eine-Diamantkanone-Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Allerdings! Und sau bekannt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gz, ich finde das lustigste daran, wie er versucht Ihn zu schlagen, und dass wie Slowmotion aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is zwar richtig, aber es is einfach nur saugeil^^

Hat jemand schon die neue Dream Dance? Ich find die ja ma sowas von... beschissen! <.< Die werden so langsam wie die Future Trance... nurnoch Vocal Trance kacke irgendwie -.-


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Hab sie nicht aber n' paar gute sind drauf. 

Welches Vol. ist das denn ? Weiß es gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die Dream Dance 52 hier vor mir liegen, zieh die grad aufn iPod... wird morgen im Zug mal gehört, mal schauen, wie sie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Dj. Networx Vol. 39 ist auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Timed out und Never Alone sind auch gute Dream Dance Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Falls jemand nen MacBook Pro hat und es nicht brauch, ich nehms gerne.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Falls jemand nen MacBook Pro hat und es nicht brauch, ich nehms gerne.


o.0

Frag deine Eltern?
Du bekommst sonst doch auch immer alles was du haben willst..
-Z5500
-TFT
-Soundkarte
-etc. pp.

ö.0


----------



## RaDon27 (26. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dj. Networx Vol. 39 ist auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Networxx mehr gehört. Is mir atm zu "hart", auch wenn ich Hardstyle für gewöhnlich ebenfalls hör. Bin aufm chilligen Tripp^^ Und der fehlt mir bei der momentanen DD irgendwie :/ die letzten sieben Lieder auf der zweiten CD sind als DreamDance songs einstufbar, aber der Rest passt net find ich. Nerver Alone is meiner Meinung nach irgendwie net so richtig der alte Stil von der Dream Dance Alliance, ka. Die 51 war ganz gut, wobei da sehr viele Cover drauf waren.^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Dann hör dir einzelne Lieder an die nicht von da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Come Clean von Master Blaster oder Toy Soldiers von Commercial Club Crew

Edit: Mal die neue von Cascada geladen, finde ich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. Juli 2009)

Cascada wär zum Beispiel nen Fall, den ich mittlerweile garnetmehr leiden kann. Die ganzen Sängerinnen könntense sich im Electrobereich sparen :/ Aber jeder hat ja nen anderen Geschmack^^


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Naja ich finde auch nur 1 oder 2 Lieder von denen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Day n' Nite noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder was ich im Moment auch irgendwie ok finde ist Hanse banger auf Technobase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juli 2009)

Sind wir hier jetzt im Technofachsimpelthread?

Ich muss mit Metal dagegenhalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Versuchs doch, du kommst nicht gegen die Power des Beats an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringen nVidia oder ATI dieses Jahr noch neue Grakas raus ? Oder weiß einer schon welche oder so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. Juli 2009)

ATI ja, nVidia wahrsch net.

Fala, ich hör auch Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber eher auch wieder in Richtung Metalcore, Deathcore, Deathmetal und son Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 You are not alone *sing*


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Death Metal nichts gut!

Hier gehts zum richtigen Stoff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKzQ58SFmBY...1EB&index=4

Der Typ ist zwar ein Idi.., aber er macht absolut geile Musik.

Edit:

kann mir jemand erklären, was sich Intel bei den neuen Preisen für Lynnfield gedacht hat? Ich dachte, daß soll die Mainstream-Version des Bloomfield sein. 
Da kauf ich mir doch dann gleich nen Bloomfield. Irgendwie komisch.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,690369/L...nd-Co/CPU/News/


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Weißt du schon genaueres wegen ATI ? Vielleicht wann oder Produktinformationen ? Glaube ent wäre aaber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja


----------



## pampam (26. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wieso bei mir das Lautstärkesymbol nichtmehr in der Taskleiste angezeigt wird? Wenn ich die Leiste rechtsklicke, dann kann ich es auch nicht auswählen, also der Eintrag "Lautstärke" ist verlasst und ich kann kein Häkchen reinmachen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Fala, ich hör auch Metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei 'richtiges' Deathmetal dann auch nicht so mein Fall ist, lieber melodic Deathmetal (In Flames und sowas ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Was den RV870 von ATI angeht, gibt es immo nur Gerüchte, aber nichts handfestes. Mögliche Modelle wären:

ATI Radeon HD 5850, 5870, 5850 X2, 5870 X2 und 5890

- Chiptakt zwischen 800-1000 Mhz
- GDDR5 Ram (angeblich auch Modelle mit 512bit breiten Speicherinterface), wahrscheinlich als Reaktion auf Nvidia, die angeblich gleiches vor haben,
  bei den X2-Versionen sollen es je 256 bit sein
- Rechenleistung einer 5870 angeblich 1,9 TeraFlops (die 4890 hat immo ca. 1,36)
- DirectX 11
- angeblich 1200 Shader, 48 TMUs, 32 ROPs

Das ist es, was im Moment so an Gerüchten gehandelt wird. Beim Erscheinungstermin hört man andauernd andere Sachen. Mal hieß es schon im Juli, dann heißt es jetzt im Oktober zu Windows 7 und einige berichten auch von weiteren Verspätungen aufgrund der schlechten Ausbeute des 40nm Fertigungsprozesses.

Preise bisher noch völlig unbekannt.

Edit: Achja...die neuen Karten sollen angeblich ca. 50% schneller sein.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (26. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> du kommst nicht gegen die Power des Beats an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch wenn ich Voll Pulle


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Okay, daß wird mein letzter Youtube-Link, bevor wir hier eins auf den Deckel bekommen. Aber Snake muss ja auch mal hören, was richtiger Hip-Hop ist.
Nicht dieser neue Scheiß, only old school. Früher war halt alles besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLP-JKkJQ0I


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Nein. Sowas ist ehr Selfowned.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (26. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Aber Snake muss ja auch mal hören, was richtiger Hip-Hop ist.



das weiss ich auch ich hörer heute noch gerne tupac und alte lieder von Snoop dogg^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2009)

> Nicht dieser neue Scheiß, only old school.


/sign, auch wenn ich das Genre nur selten gut finde, wenn dann doch lieber was älteres.
Aber um noch was gutes zum Thema melodic Deathmetal zu posten:


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (26. Juli 2009)

So aber echt nun mein letze es lied ^^ zum Thema old school ^^ is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> o.0
> 
> Frag deine Eltern?
> Du bekommst sonst doch auch immer alles was du haben willst..
> ...




Wer sagt das, das das meine Eltern bezahlen?

Das alles hab ich von meinem Geld bezahlt oO


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

Hip Hop finde ich ganz furchtbar...Ich hör gerne Rock oder auch Prodigy und Pendulum. Bei Slam finde ich besonders das Video toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Klos, die Preise vom Lynnfield sind echt dämlich! Einzig der Core i5 wäre eine Überlegung wert, aber die "kleinen" Core i7 lohnen sich doch nicht zu kaufen. 

Edit2: Der Speichercontroller taktet höher. Wieviel Unterschied macht das?


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2009)

Sora, die .deb Dateien für Win 95 und 3.11 auf dem iPhone sind jetzt übrigens öffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3.11 läuft halbwegs, 95 dagegen braucht 10 Minuten zum hochfahren und 1-2 Minuten wenn man irgendwas öffnen will : /
http://goodiphone.com/2009/07/windows-95-o...-file/#comments


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

1-2 Minutem um was zu öffnen? *autsch*

Glaub das lass ich mal lieber ;p


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: Klos, die Preise vom Lynnfield sind echt dämlich! Einzig der Core i5 wäre eine Überlegung wert, aber die "kleinen" Core i7 lohnen sich doch nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> Edit2: Der Speichercontroller taktet höher. Wieviel Unterschied macht das?



Jop, ist schon komisch! Wenn ich für nen Lynnfield mit 2,9 Ghz 562 $ bezahle und ein Bloomfield 950 auch 562 $ kostet, dann nehm ich doch gleich den Bloomfield. Und ob die Chipsätze für Lynnfield jetzt soviel billiger werden, möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Laß es 50 Euro sein, auf die kommt es dann bei der Anschaffung eines neuen Rechners auch nicht mehr an.

Das mit dem Speichercontroller fiel mir auch schon auf. Im Alltagsbetrieb glaube ich aber nicht, daß du davon viel merken wirst.
Wenn da unterm Strich ein paar % heraus kommen, dann wird das auch schon alles sein. Direkte Vergleiche hab ich allerdings keine im Kopf, bzw. auch noch keine gesehen, im Internet.

Das einzige Argument für Lynnfield wäre dann noch der PCI-Express-Controller in der CPU, was ja für gute Reaktionszeiten sorgen sollte.
Da muss man mal abwarten, ob da für Spieler dann eine bessere Performance herauskommt. Irgendwie glaub ich da aber auch nicht dran.

Und was auch noch komisch ist, der PCI-Express-Controller bietet SLI nur noch mit einer Anbindung von 2x8 Lanes an. Wenn ich SLI habe, dann möchte ich doch 2x16 Lanes.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die so der Burner werden.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was den RV870 von ATI angeht, gibt es immo nur Gerüchte, aber nichts handfestes. Mögliche Modelle wären:
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 5850, 5870, 5850 X2, 5870 X2 und 5890
> 
> ...



Hm interessant werden doch dann trotzdem die alten Karten sein, weil dort der Preis enorm fallen wird.
Es gibt ja jetzt schon nichts was eine 4870X2 in die Knie zwingen kann, also warum sollte man sich dann so eine nicht für 160€(^^) kaufen anstatt einer 50% schnelleren für 300€+?


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> [...]Es gibt ja jetzt schon nichts was eine 4870X2 in die Knie zwingen kann[...]



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn ich Crysis auf Very High mit 4xAA stelle, dann ruckelt es bei 3840x1024 zT arg. Ohne AA ist es im Bereich 25-35FPS, also noch einigermaßen spielbar. Alle anderen Spiele gehen problemlos bei der Auflösung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (26. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> 1-2 Minutem um was zu öffnen? *autsch*



ja was er wartest du? 

das es in einer sec offen ist und das das Iphone i7 cpu drin hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Wenn ich Crysis auf Very High mit 4xAA stelle, dann ruckelt es bei 3840x1024 zT arg. Ohne AA ist es im Bereich 25-35FPS, also noch einigermaßen spielbar. Alle anderen Spiele gehen problemlos bei der Auflösung.



Ich bezieh mich auch auf meine Anwendungszwecke.
Spiel ja auch nur auf einem Monitor mit einer 1440x900 Auflösung, wobei ich gern einen FullHD 24"+ hätte^^


----------



## RaDon27 (26. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott, mir is komisch, habn ganzen Tag GTA4 gezockt <.< schwindlig unso^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Mac

Apple vs Microsoft

Bluescreen 

Geile Videos ;p


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich bezieh mich auch auf meine Anwendungszwecke.
> Spiel ja auch nur auf einem Monitor mit einer 1440x900 Auflösung, wobei ich gern einen FullHD 24"+ hätte^^


full hd is ja aunet 3840x1024, das is ja ,,nur´´ 1920x1080
Worauf hat er denn sone auflösung O_O


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

VIelleicht nen Beamer oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Wer? Asoriel/Sebi? Auf 3 Monitoren.._


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

jopp, 3x19" mit ner TripleHead2Go.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> full hd is ja aunet 3840x1024, das is ja ,,nur´´ 1920x1080
> Worauf hat er denn sone auflösung O_O



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das 3840x1024 FullHD ist, sondern dass ich gerne einen HD-Monitor hätte.
Asoriel spielt ja über mehrere Monitore.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Wie stellt man sowas ein, geht sowas auch auf 2x ?

EDIT: Ach so ein Ding http://www.pressebox.de/attachment/39744/M...tion_SG_WOW.jpg


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Genau damit , und nun stellt euch das ganze mal auf 3x30" vor.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Muss bestimmt geil sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Naja , man könnte es auch noch krasser machen..da ja eigentlich jeder TV einen VGA-Anschluss hat.. 3x50" bzw 3x65" aber..das wäre dann auch schonwieder zuviel des guten.._


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Die arme Grafikkarte, glaub da muss ein SLI System dann her, wenn man das so über 3x Bildschirme laufen kann.

EDIT: http://www.pibmug.com/files/wideview.jpg

EDIT2: http://img221.imageshack.us/i/dsc00034rk7.jpg/

Mich aber persönlich würde die Ränder da nerven in der Mitte. Die Abschnitte zum Bildschirm. Da fehlt ja dann was.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> das es in einer sec offen ist und das das Iphone i7 cpu drin hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Daran liegts nicht, auf der PSP (die einen schwächeren Prozessor hat) läuft Win 95 deutlich flüssiger. Nur muss es beim iPhone aufgrund des ARM-Prozessors wohl umständlich emuliert werden wodurch die Performance in den Keller geht...


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2009)

Das kenn ich doch: http://media.photobucket.com/image/TripleH...t/Cockpit04.jpg

Das der Wahnsinn. Z5500


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Das ist aber schonwieder geil..grade bei Rennspielen/Flugsimulatoren.. :X_


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott da stehen Rechner mir Diskette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder 3 mal den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick Aber dafür brauchst du ne große Wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ähhhm --> Klick

So gehts natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja richtig geil finde ich das


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

hm wie findet ihr die zusammenstellung? hab ich was vergessn? reicht en 500w netzteil? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der is auch goil, den gibts aber soweit ich weiß nochnet zu kaufen Klick


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Würde  nen Arctic Freezer 64 Pro mit reinhauen und das OCZ Netzteil gegen nen BeQuiet / Corsair / Enermax tauschen..


Festplatte ändern in Cavier Black zB. und ein schickeres Board.. sonst okay.. :-)



/Edit : Und als Laufwerk das LG GH22NS40.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

kenn mich mit Mainboards kein Stück aus X_X kannst du mir ein gutes nennen in der Preisklasse??

hat das nt genug watt??

wollt eigentlich das ocz weil das bequiet hat nur 1 6poligen stecker, dann müsste man wieder 2 4polige stecker opfern damit die graka genug saft hat, dann währen wieder alle 4poligen belegt und ich könnt keine Kathoden mehr anschliessen =)

Edit: ach ich merk grad, wenn ich das nehme, dann hab ich 6 statt 4 4polige und 2x pcie 6polig (bzw 1mal 6poilig und einmal 8polig mit abnehmbaren aufsatz) =))


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Naja , mit dem OCZ hast du dann aber Spulenfiepen..

Mainboard is doch okay , oder du nimmst das.. :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

hasst doch geschrieben und ein schickeres board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie findest du das ? das hat viel mehr anschlüsse als das ocz =)


ich kauf mir dieses soundsystem dazu, meinste es macht sinn sich ne soundkarte zu kaufen, bisher hab ich immer nur die im mainboard eingebauten karten und war damit auch  immer zufrieden =P.#

langsam wirds mir aber zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2009)

_Wieviel Geld hast du denn zur verfügung und was willst du alles dabei haben? Anlage anscheinend schonmal , Maus & Tastatur auch? Baust selbst zusammen? Sag das mal alles und ich mach mich mal ran (wenn nicht wer schneller ist) :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

bin selber schon schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=2...Jl8VtJM2LTz.jpg
1100 war die grenze

der 19 zoll bildsschirm darf ruhig schlecht sein,meine mutter will da kein crysis drauf spieln xDDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

so ein Schreibtisch wäre nix für mich. Ich finde das enorm unbequem, wenn man mit der Maus auf der Auflage so eingeschränkt ist. Liegt aber vielleicht auch dran, dass meine Tastatur breit ist.

Außerdem Voldermord, du musst für Kathoden doch keinen 4Pin opfern - die sind durchgeschliffen.

Außerdem - 4 Molex-Stecker reichen doch vollkommen?! Angenommen du brauchst 2 für den PCIe-Adapter, dann haste immer noch 2. Kathoden sind durchgeschliffen, also geht dir hier keiner verloren. Wo willst du die anderen beiden anschließen? Laufwerk/HDD schließt man per SATA-Strom an.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

am pc jez sind so adapter am sata laufwerk die machen sata zu 4pin gibts die sonst net?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

warum sollte man so einen Adapter benutzen, wenn du das NT auch ohne anschließen kannst?


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

gibts extra sata stromkabel?? wusst ich gornet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir am pc warn immer nur adapter dran ^^ Hab den zusammengebaut bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

natürlich gibts SATA-Stromkabel. Sehen ähnlich aus wie die Datenkabel, nur n bischen breiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

die haben 15 pole oder?? 
Da kann man festplatten dran anschliessen?  Hümm wieder was gelernt^^
Hatte meinen pc mal aufgeschraubt un da warn die nur an diesen adaptern, bin davon ausgegangen das es das nur mit adaptern gibt, hätt ich aber au wissen müssen bei meinem billig netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juli 2009)

genau, sind 15 Pins. Kabel sind die Selben wie beim Molex auch. 1x 12V, 1x 5V und 2x Masse.


edit: Daran werden Festplatten UND Laufwerke angeschlossen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

bei hvw steht immer die festplatten währen 7polig oder is das nur der mainboard anschluss, dann steht der strom anschluss aber net in der beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante edith meint das Voldemôrd sich die frage selbst beantwortet hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Da hat Tante Edith wohl recht.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Kennt jemand ein oder mehrere gute Ipod Spiele ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2009)

FlightControl, Rollercoaster (free), Paper Toss, Hero Sparta (free), Waterslide


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> FlightControl, Rollercoaster (free), Paper Toss, Hero Sparta (free), Waterslide



Die beiden teste ich mal, Rollercoster habe ich die Free und voll Version durch, Hero of Sparta auch mehrmals durch, Paper Toss ist mein Rekord auf einfach iwas mit 37.


----------



## Gomel (27. Juli 2009)

Hm,kennt von euch jemand diesen Lüfter? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Moddin...-GP::11294.html

Und ob er besser/leiser ist als die Antec 900 standart Lüfter?


----------



## poTTo (27. Juli 2009)

Also 120er sind ja von Hause auch schon leise, der dreht bei 2000U/min. und hat max. 19db(A), schau doch einfach mal die Werte vom Antec an und vergleich die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

google wins würd ich mal sagen =)


----------



## Gomel (27. Juli 2009)

Nur das auf der Herstellerseite keine Informationen darüber sind..


----------



## poTTo (27. Juli 2009)

dann schreibste ne email an Antec, evtl. beantworten die deine technische frage dann.

*edit*
hab grad mal bei Caseking geschaut. die vorderen und hineteren sind ja regelbar, das sollte ja eigtl. zur belüftung vollkommen ausreichen. Wenn dir also die an der Seite zu laut sind, dann schalt die einfach aus. So sparste dir auch die Kohle für neue Seitenlüfter, welche ich persönlich eh überflüsig finde. Airflow mit vorderen und hinteren Lüftern ist absolut ausreichend.

*edit2*
Hab auch grad mal bei antec geschaut und was tolles gefunden >> http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/TriCool_LED_Fans.pdf

Datenblatt zu den verbauten Lüftern. Die verbauen ja ihren eigene Scheiss den sie auch so anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (27. Juli 2009)

Hm,die haben schon bei 1200 Umdrehungen 25dbA? Oo Naja,dann scheinen die wohl um einiges besser zu sein..

/Und den optionalen Seitenlüfter habe ich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hm,5 Stück davon bräucht ich..oder vielleicht auch 6,beim Netzteil geht die Garantie flöten,wenn ich es aufschraube?


----------



## poTTo (27. Juli 2009)

Also Netzteil bitte nicht aufschrauben, den Lüfter sollte man in Ruhe lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt und siehe PDF. Die die du ausgesucht hast drehen wesentlich leiser, da darfste gerne vorne und hinten tauschen, ob du den oberen auch tauscht oder nur ausstellst ist dir überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (27. Juli 2009)

Naja,der obere ist ja ein 200er...

Aber ich würd dann vorne 2 hinten 1 und 2 am CPU-Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

Der Tricolor ist lustig...könnte ich mir glatt einbauen wenn ich mir nen neuen Rechner mit Antec 1200 hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann noch dieses vielfarbige Tagan und ich hab ne Disco hier stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

Die Standart-Lüfter von den Antec 900/1200 sind nicht so pralle, selbts auf der niedrigsten Stufe für mein Empfinden noch nicht silent. 

Selbst verbaut habe ich diese hier: Klick

3 Stück davon sind in meinem Rebel9 verbaut. Leuchten schön und sind nur bei den vollen 12V wahrnehmbar, und selbst da noch recht angenehm.

Die besten Lüfter die ich kenne sind die Tacens Ventus Ice


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

So, wollte gerade mein Laptop unten aufschrauben um den Kühler zu reinigen, ist natürlic wie es kommen muss, eine Schraube so feste verschraubt das man sie nicht los bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja die Tage wenn nen Bekannter kommt der bringt nen Rechner den er zusammen gebaut hat, naja also zusammen gebaut heißt auf 7 verschiedenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mal gucken was da an Kühlern drin ist und ob ich die in meinen jetzigen Rechner kriege, da meine Graka mit 65° zu heißt ist und der Kühler der irgendwo am CPU oder so ist der eier nur vor sich hin.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Die beiden teste ich mal, Rollercoster habe ich die Free und voll Version durch, Hero of Sparta auch mehrmals durch, Paper Toss ist mein Rekord auf einfach iwas mit 37.


Sauber... ich häng bei 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten sind NFS Underground, HoldEm, Peggle, Zombieville und Vectorball noch sehr empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde am besten Zombieville, Fieldrunner, GEO-Defense, Brother in Arms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Pocket God ist sehr sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Warcraft names Rise of Lost Empires.

Edit: PaperToss
Einfach: 31
Mittel: 12
Schwer: 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Ist Vector Ball nicht das hier nur fürn Ipod/Iphone ? Klick


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal gucken was da an Kühlern drin ist und ob ich die in meinen jetzigen Rechner kriege, da meine Graka mit 65° zu heißt ist und der Kühler der irgendwo am CPU oder so ist der eier nur vor sich hin.


65° ist nicht zu heiß o.0 Ist sogar relativ kühl, kritisch wirds bei 90-95°C


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Ja aber mir macht der Kühler sorgen weil der eiert so, man kann während der läuft einfach den Finger dran halten ohne das das geringste passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nix passiert ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das der so lahm ist und eirt ist net gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit2: Ist Vector Ball nicht das hier nur fürn Ipod/Iphone ? Klick


Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht viel Spaß finde ich, da man das Schläger auch über neigen steuern kann. Brothers in Arms fand ich furchtbar, so ziemlich die schlimmste Steuerung die ich je gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wow, Caseking hat mir heut morgen um halb neun geschrieben... dass ich so einen schnellen Support noch erleben darf ^^



> Wie gewünscht haben wir Ihre Bestellung
> geändert, der Versand sollte somit noch heute durch unseren
> Logistikdienstleister DHL erfolgen. Die Zustellung erfolgt in der Regel
> binnen 2 Werktagen.


*freu*


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola wenn der Lüfter pulsweitenmoduliert ist, wird die Drehzahl schon passen (hehe, "pulsweitenmoduliert", ich liebe dieses Wort).

Falathrim bei den meisten Karten ist 90-95°C sehr grenzwertig, meine war scho bei 110°C  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Brothers in Arms fand ich furchtbar, so ziemlich die schlimmste Steuerung die ich je gesehen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war mal spielbar, aber seit einer "Steuerung verbesserungs Update" ist es unspielbar, alleine weil man mit Fahrzeugen nicht mehr lenken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den nächsten Wochen wird der lappi eingeschickt.

Achja einer auf meiner Gilde hatte Probleme mit seinem laptop von One.de was auch sonst. der Lüfter lief bei ankunft net mal von alleine erst nach 3-4 Wochen lief der permanent.

Jetzt war vorhin seine Grafikkarte 97° heiß, ne Geforce 9600M GT, dass ist doch glaube ich garkeine gaming Karte oder ? oder war das die 9200 ? 

Der Laptop hat 700 € gekostet nen gaming Laptop o.O.

Prozessor:  Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2000 MHz (8 x 250) 
Grafikkarte hatte ich ja gennant.
Motherboard: Unbekannt.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

Laptop mit ner Server-CPU? Pentium 3 für 700€? 250Mhz FSB? Da kann was eindeutig nicht stimmtn!


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Wahrscheinlich im schlechten Sinne oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat den auf eine Empfehlung von seinem Cousin gekauft, er hate nur 6 Monate Garantie darauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Woanders hat man meistens! 2 Jahre oder so.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

Das alles kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das muss ein Auslesefehler sein.

Xeons sind Server-CPUs und werden sicher nicht in einem Notebook eingesetzt. 

Intel Pentium III wäre uralt und verdammt langsam. Damit würde nichts laufen. Der stärkste war ein Coppermine mit 1100Mhz. Stärkste Xeon-Variante weiß ich nicht.

250Mhz FSB gibt es normal nicht. Standart-Werte wären entweder 200Mhz oder 266Mhz, aber nicht 250Mhz.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Also er hat es mit Everest gemessen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2009)

_Spiel grad Divinity2 ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

so, und hier liegt der Fehler. Everest sagt bei meinem Q9550 auch, dass es ein PIII Xeon sei, nur die 250Mhz FSB wundern mich. Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass der FSB bei mir auch falsch ausgelesen wird. 

Naja, Everest scheint hier wohl nicht viel zu taugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde meine Treiber CD von der G15 nicht mehr, kann ich den auch so runterladen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2009)

Japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/3498...c|downloads||dd


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Danke dir.

Kann man die G15 irgendwie reinigen ? weil würde das ja so probieren aber will auch später wieder die Tasten drauf bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist einmal son bisschen ISO drüber gelaufen, an vielen Tasten ist Staub oder Fusel, halt was so in der Luft fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2009)

Mir ist neulich mal versehentlich eine Taste rausgegangen, die konnte man ganz einfach wieder reinstecken.
Sollte also kein Problem sein denke ich, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm Druckluftspray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Ja nur das "klebt" ja an! den tasten, naja hab geguckt die kann man ganz leicht rein stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arg, Leertaste ist echt kacke, da dort noch so ne Stange drunter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Brother in Arms gestern gespielt aufm iPhone, finde die Steuerung garnicht so schlimm. Man muss einfach die Steuerung auf 100% Speed stellen, aber leider war die Demo Vesion schnell durch, aber habe keine Lust Geld für die Vollvesion auszugegeben ;p


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Was sagt Ihr von diese Gehäusen ? 

Klick

Klick

KLick

Klick


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2009)

_Alle nicht mein Geschmack.._


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Was wäre denn deiner ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ebend Pizza essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2009)

_Guten Appetit.. 


zB : (Preis jetzt mal aussen vorgelassen..)

 Nr. 1  

 Nr. 2 

 Nr. 3 

_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Das 3 finde ich gut, das 2 ist ja bisschen lang wies ausseht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr von diese Gehäusen ?
> 
> Klick



Das im ersten Link von dir habe ich selbst und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Lüfter arbeiten absolut lautlos und es sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach nur geil aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einbau geht auch leicht von der Hand. Festplatten musste ich leider selbst entkoppeln, aber das ist bei fast jeden Gehäuse so.

Die Temparaturfühler sind halt mehr Spielzeug, als wirklich Maßstab. Kommt halt auch darauf an, wie man sie anbringt. Du hast ein für Festplatte, einen für Northbridge und einen für CPU.
Wenn man die Temps aber genau haben will, sollte man weiterhin auf Tools setzen, die die im Mainboard plazierten Sensoren auslesen. Die Fühler bringen da bestenfalls einen Richtwert.

Aufpassen muss man auch noch bei der Länge der Grafikkarte. Eine GTX260 passt noch rein, aber viel Platz bleibt nicht mehr. Und wenn man einen Towerkühler verwenden will, dann muss man auch auf die Höhe achten, da sonst der seitliche Lüfter mit dem Tower in Berührung kommt, bzw. du evtl. den Deckel garnicht mehr zu bekommst, ohne den seitlichen Lüfter abzumontieren.

Ich hab mir den Kühler reingebaut 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a211157.html

und dazu diesen Lüfter:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357975.html

Absolut lautlos und sehr kühl. Und mit den Licht das vier weiße Blitze abbildet, sieht es einfach nur geil aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

Ich find die alle ein wenig durchgedreht. Wenn, dann noch am ehesten das von Klos. Raidmax finde ich ganz furchtbar, die haben wirklich nur hässliche Gehäuse. Da ist mir der Geschmack von painschkes doch um einiges lieber. Schlicht und elegant gefällt mir weitaus besser, als verchromtes Plastik.

Zum Thema G15 reinigen: Das kannst du ganz einfach machen, hab ich auch schon des öfteren hinter mir.

Weil ich das ganze Prozedere nicht nocheinmal aufschreiben will, leite ich dich an meinen G15-Guide weiter, schau mal unter Punkt 5: Klick


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habs gern blinkend und stylisch, was Gehäuse angeht. Die schlichten sagen mir nicht so zu. Allerdings darf es auch nicht zu überdreht sein.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Juli 2009)

mein großes ist ohne alles, da leuchtet nur die Power-/HDD-LED. Rest ist gebürstetes Metall, ähnlich wie das Silverstone SST-FT01B Fortress nur ne komplette "Löcherfront" wie beim Rebel9. Beim Rebel9 hab ich vorne 2 und hinten 1 LED-Lüfter und das Mainboard (EP45-DS4) ist auch voll mit LEDs. Arg viel mehr mag ich aber nicht.

Fenster und blaue Kathoden haben aber beide PCs.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Dieses Applet damit die tasten Blinken zur Musik funktioniert bei mir leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig den tft hier??? klick hab keine testberichte gefunden, nur ein paar käufer bei amazon die den sehr positiv bewertet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klick
han gehört die monitore von samsung sollen gut sein, also die SyncMaster serie.

der preis bei hwv für den bildschirm scheint sehr gut zu sein bei amazon kost der 200 bei media markt 235, nur bei hwv 186 =D


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2009)

Möpmöp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::11001.html


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Seh ich das richtig das oben an der Seite die Laufwerke sind ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Klar wer kauft sich nicht so Gehäuse hier ? Klick

Hab noch 7 im Keller will wer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig das oben an der Seite die Laufwerke sind ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von der Technik her interessant aber für mich als AMD-User leider nicht nutzbar und ohne Lottogewinn nicht bezahlbar^^


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht hat aber schon was, aber mein Ding ist es nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht hat aber schon was, aber mein Ding ist es nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gehört halt, wie alle TT-Gehäuse, zur Kategorie "schön anzuschaun, aber viel zu schwer und unpraktisch"^^
Das L10 sieht zwar echt klasse aus und schindet mächtig Eindruck, nur wüsst ich ned wie ichs tragen soll und ich glaub das bringt ja auch gute 30kg auf die Waage.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Falsche denkweise, nicht tragen, tragen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2009)

Ist es eigentlich toll das die Festplatte dauerhaft zwischen 45 und 51 Grad heißt ist? ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Naja ist noch ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Verdammt! Wie heißt nochmal das Firefox Addon was die Lesezeichenleiste nur mit Symbolen anzeigt anstatt mit Text?


----------



## pampam (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammt! Wie heißt nochmal das Firefox Addon was die Lesezeichenleiste nur mit Symbolen anzeigt anstatt mit Text?



Fast Dial? Ist sowas wie der Schnellstart von Opera, falls du das meinst.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ATX-PC-Netzteil-550W-PC...93%3A1|294%3A50
lol ein 550 watt netzteil für 13euro, ich wette es fängt an zu brennen wenn man irgendwas dran anschließt


Und das beste: es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YAAHH meistens geräuschlos!!!! meistens!!


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Und das beste: es ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja der Rechner soll ja auch meistens aus sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Selor Kiith die Platten sollen eigentlich kühler sein! HDDs haben in der Regel nur ein paar °C über Raumtemperatur, über 50°C scheint mir doch arg warm. Liegen Kabel drum herum und isolieren?


Zu dem Thermaltake Xpressar: Das ist klar, dass das Teil so teuer ist, da ist ja auch ne kleine Kokü verbaut. Nur mit nem Chiller bekommt man sowas noch hin. Auf Dauer eignen sich Sachen wie LN2 oder Dice nämlich nicht, sondern höchstens für ne Benchsession von ein paar Stunden. Chiller/Kokü liefern auch im Dauerbetrieb super Leistung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

ARGH verpennt das geld zu überweisen, jetzt haben sie storniert -.-

Muss da anrufen, hoffentlich gehts noch, sonst bin ich tot -.- xD

EDIT:
Sieht schlecht aus, muss wohl auf Euronics hoffen, ich Trottel
-.-


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

das ist sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Jap, ich könnt mir die Haare raufen. 
Aber ich tus nicht, das tut weh.

Wenn bei irgendwem Euronicsgutscheine auftauchen: Kauft mir eins mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich überweis das Geld dann auch brav zeitig xP


----------



## RaDon27 (28. Juli 2009)

Zum oben geposteten Netzteil:

haha^^ Vor allem auch kostenloser Versand. Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass der Typ den Kram direkt vom Distri ordert. So billig gehts eigentlich garnet^^


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht hat aber schon was, aber mein Ding ist es nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir gefällts. ich schlepp meinen rechner nicht durch die gegend ...


----------



## Medmius (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag ihr Techniker

Ich habe vor, mir in den nächsten paar Tagen eine neue Gaming-Maus zu kaufen, nur weiss ich noch nicht welche.

Ich spiele nun schon fast seit 2 Jahren mit dem Microsoft Sidewinder und langsam fängt die Maus an zu spinnen;
Ich muss jetzt härter auf das Rad klicken damit ich z.b. ein Link in einem neuen Tab öffnen möchte,
Wenn ich höher als 400 dpi stelle, fängt der Zeiger an nach 2-3  Stunden rumzuspringen,
Die Tasten sind für mich zu laut geworden;
...

Ich habe mir verschiedene Mäuse ausgesucht, nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden zwischen
-Roccat Kone Gaming Mouse
-Microsoft SideWinder X8 (ein Minuspunkt, weil die Maus Wireless ist)
-Razer Lachesis
-Steelseries World of Warcraft Mouse

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine empfehlen? Besitzt ihr vielleicht sogar einer der 4 Mäuse oder konntet eine testen?


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Eindeutig die Kone.

Die Microsoft ist, wie du schon sagtest, Wireless

Die Lachesis hat mit Verarbeitungsproblemen zu kämpfen

Und die Steel Maus ist sicher keine Gaming-Maus ;D


Die Kone hat inzwischen kaum Probleme eine sehr gute Ergonomie, einfach Stil etc.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Selor Kiith die Platten sollen eigentlich kühler sein! HDDs haben in der Regel nur ein paar °C über Raumtemperatur, über 50°C scheint mir doch arg warm. Liegen Kabel drum herum und isolieren?



Mhmm... Okay...

Also jetzt grad nach ner Stunde CoD4 lief eine bei 60 und die andere bei 54 grad... ich würde schätzen ich hab mein Dauer-Neustart-oder-Bluescreen-Problem gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem ist nur... mein Zimmer ist klein und sehr vollgestellt es wird hier 1. sehr schnell sehr warm und 2. bewegt sich hier die Luft so gut wie nicht (wenn ich morgens früh fenster und Türe zu mache und raus gehe habe ich Abends die selbe Luft vom Morgen immernoch an der selben Stelle drin)
Ab und an, wenns schlecht läuft könnte ich in meinem Zimmer Regenwald prima züchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich versuch mal ein Bild meines Rechnerinneren nachzuliefern ist mir zu blöd zu beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (28. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich mehrere Testberichte gelesen, Reviews angeschaut habe, habe ich mich auch für die Kone entschieden. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch; Leuchtet die Kone tatsächlich noch weiter, auch wenn der Computer ausgeschaltet ist?


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

@Medmius:
Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab die Maus bisher nur in Betrieb gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ITT:
Beim neuen Rechner ein Casemod machen? 

Hatte heute Nacht, die weitgehend schlaflos verlaufen ist, die Idee, wenn ich denn mal nen neuen Rechner und vor allem ein geregeltes einkommen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) habe, ein Antec 1200 "Bloody Snow" zu starten.

Würde vermutlich zu ner kompletten weißen Bestrahlung werden, die dann ein wenig im Stil von "Brushed Metal", + Lackierung der schwer bestrahlbaren Teile, sowie Netzteil und vielleicht roten "Blutspritzern"
Ausserdem vielleicht Gravuren (z.B. Window) und halt ne matte rote Innenraumbeleuchtung...

Nur das Projekt hier wirkte gleich ernüchternd auf mich, ob der unglaublichen Qualität :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Bild gibts net... meine Kamera macht zicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf jeden Fall ist da eigentlich nicht viel dran... 
ein bündel Kabel in der Mitte... der Lüfter vom Prozessor mit einer Rohrverlängerung (damit es direkt nach draußen geht)  und sonst hängt die Bootfestplatte unter den Laufwerken die aber kaum genutzt werden...
Oder irgendwie so...


----------



## PC-Flo (28. Juli 2009)

bin auf der Suche nach einem richtig dicken PC Gehäuse... dieses sollte max. 80-90 Euro kosten

wichtig dabei ist, dass es USB Anschlüsse in Front hat. Ein Sichtfenster währe auch schön

Hab da eins gefunden - *NZXT Guardian 921

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Hat jemand von euch dieses Gehäuse schon einmal in "Echt" gesehen?
Sieht es nach Plastik aus und wirkt nicht so wie auf dem Bild oder ist es wirklich so geil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr zu dem Teil?
*
*


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das im ersten Link von dir habe ich selbst und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Lüfter arbeiten absolut lautlos und es sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach nur geil aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, aber die Front ist natürlich Plastik. Allerdings ist es sehr stabil und es wirkt nichts billig, sondern sehr edel. Also, da gibt es von meiner Seite aus nichts zu bemängeln. Und ja, es sieht wirklich so geil aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du spezielle Fragen hast -> fragen!


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Selor Kiith, kannst du irgendwie einen Airflow in dein Gehäuse bringen? Lüfter an die Festplatten packen oder sonst irgendwas?


----------



## PC-Flo (28. Juli 2009)

Du sagst eine GTX 260 passt gerade noch rein hab ich dann mit ner 275 Probleme?^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> bin auf der Suche nach einem richtig dicken PC Gehäuse... dieses sollte max. 80-90 Euro kosten
> 
> wichtig dabei ist, dass es USB Anschlüsse in Front hat. Ein Sichtfenster währe auch schön
> 
> ...


*
habs mal innem pc laden gesehn sah cool aus, ich kauf mir bald einen neuen pc und dann mit diesem gehäuse

NZXT lexa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab zwischen lexa un guardian geschwankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

ah, auf caseking-de nach guardian suchen, dann unten steht Material: SECC, Kunststoff


----------



## PC-Flo (28. Juli 2009)

Das Lexa sieht auch richtig gut aus, nur hat es leider keine USB Slots in Front... die sind ein Muss ;-)


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

Doch hats und zwar vorne rechts 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_...594&imgID=4
damit die glatte frond nit durch usb weniger glatt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (28. Juli 2009)

ohh stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht man auf den Bildern in Googel gar nicht...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Selor Kiith, kannst du irgendwie einen Airflow in dein Gehäuse bringen? Lüfter an die Festplatten packen oder sonst irgendwas?



Ich wüsste nicht wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern als nen Kumpel und ich den PC neuaufsetzten war er die ganze Zeit offen und die Festplatte lief trotzdem zwischn 45°C und 50°C ^^


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Maßnahme 1: Trichter weg

Hilftschon sehr, da dadurch viel mehr Luft transportiert werden kann ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich wüsste wie der abgeht xD
Ich glaube der ist auch nur drauf, das der Luftstrom direkt nach draußen kommt und nicht alles verwirbelt darin oder so... naja egal *McGyver-Spezial-Messer zück*


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

und dann stell einfach nen Lüfter vorne in die Front unten rein und hinten einen raus. Ist egal, ob du vorne ne Lüfteröffnung hast oder nicht, hauptsache ein bischen Airflow, das ist allemal besser als nichts.

Und dann evtl. hinter die beiden HDDs nen Lüfter klemmen.

Welche Platten hast du denn? Dann kannst du mal beim Hersteller nach der max. Betriebstemperatur schauen.


edit: Kommt da wirklich Luft raus? Falls ja, dann läuft gehörig was schief! Wenn, dann sollte Luft angesaugt werden.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Bin gerade an ersatz Tasta und dabei meine G15 zureinigen, Tasten sind alles sauber und heile.

Naja bis auf eine, die ist in der Seite eingebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst wird sie sauberer und ich habe mich mittlerweile aufgehört zu fragen was ich nach dieser Zeit alles s unter den Tasten finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Eh keine Ahnung ob da jetzt raus oder rein geht... ich hab einfach mal geraten xD

Und für extra lüfter habe ich kein Geld und es sieht scheiße aus wenn ich die ganze Zeit unterm Tisch liege und Puste...


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

ja, das ging mir auch schon so.


Wenn eine Taste kaputt ging ist das kein Beinbruch. Logitech-Garantieformular ausfüllen und du bekommst vollkommen kostenlos eine neue zugesandt. Gilt übrigens auch für Gleitfüße bei Mäusen, Akkus etc.



ach, ich seh gerade, dass Logitech das Formular scheinbar nichtmehr hat. Einfach mal das Folgende durchlesen, da solltest du eine neue Taste bekommen: Klick

Ich hab auch schon neue bekommen, sowohl Tasten als auch Gleitfüße für die G9.


edit: Selor, nen Lüfter bekommst für 3-5&#8364;.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ITT:
> Beim neuen Rechner ein Casemod machen?
> 
> Hatte heute Nacht, die weitgehend schlaflos verlaufen ist, die Idee, wenn ich denn mal nen neuen Rechner und vor allem ein geregeltes einkommen (
> ...


Selfquote ._.

@Selor:
Ich hör irgendwie immer "kein Geld"

Lüfter kosten echt kaum was! ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag: Ab und zu macht eine der Festplatten auch komische Geräusche heute morgen hatte ich kurz als ob ein altes Moped nicht anspringt und sonst zwischen durch immer ein 'Düüt' mit einem Geräusch das sich anhört als würde etwas anlaufen so ein hohes... ^^

Und ich hab GARNICHTS im moment...Frühestens in einer Woche wieder was...


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim ich habs gelesen und auch das Antec1200 bestaunt

Wie sicher ist denn das Projekt? Wenn es soweit ist, muss auf jeden Fall ein Tagebuch her. Hätte es wohl auch von meinem Rebel9 gegeben, wenn es keine Hau-Ruck-Aktion an 2 Tagen gewesen wäre.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Soll ich mich bei deinem Link Asoriel unter Antwort per E-Mail senden an die wenden ?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

genau so machst es Dann einfach höflich und sachlich dein Problem beschreiben, die ganzen Nummern angeben die verlangt werden (sind in der G15 unten zu finden), und innerhalb kürzester Zeit solltest du ne Antwort bekommen.

Eins kannst dir merken: Einen Support so gut wie der von Logitech wirst so schnell nicht finden!


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2009)

Logitech ist einfach der beste Support den es gibt, hatte mit meinem Z5500 ein Problem gehabt, das die LCD Hintergrundbeleuchtung von der Konsolen-Box kaputt ging. Logitech hat mir ein ganz neues geschickt. Nur was mache ich mit dem alten ohne Konsolen-Box?, habe angerufen und ab Septemer kann man es kostenlos nachbestellen. Also habe ich sozusagen 2x und verkaufe das andere natürlich an meinem Bruder für nen billigeren Preis als in Ebay oder sonst wo.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Eins kannst dir merken: Einen Support so gut wie der von Logitech wirst so schnell nicht finden!



Das ist mir bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte schonmal Probleme mit ner alten Maus und die hatte noch nen Ball oder so drin, der war bisschen abgenutzt und Logitech hat gleich die komplett Maus ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm dort steht jetzt an: nur was komtm darein ? den E-mail name habe ich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Also @Asoriel:

Tagebuch würde hundertprozentig kommen, wär sicher langfristig genug

Steht auf der Kippe, ist halt alles noch absolut konzeptionell weil ich erstmal Geld fürn Rechner und dann erst recht fürs Mod bräuchte...alleine das ganze Gehäuse strahlen lassen würde vermutlich 100€ kosten, dann noch die restlichen farblichen Dinge...Sleeves...Werkzeuge...etc.

Ist halt teuer son Casemod. Und es muss wenn dann auch richtig gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab allerdings nen Typen hier auser Umgebung gefunden, der Erfahrung mit Casemods hat (PCGHX - sNook) und der mich wohl unterstützen würde ;D


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Ein Casemod ist teuer, ja. Das merk ich auch immer, wenn ich danach mal die Kosten zuasmmenrechne.

Mit Sleeve, Case, Lüfter, pulvern (oder was meinst du mit strahlen?) etc. sind schnell 350&#8364; beisammen - Arbeitsstunden nicht eingerechnet.

Kleine Auflistung:

Normales Gehäuse: 120&#8364;
Lüfter: 50&#8364;
Materialien: 30&#8364;
pulvern: 100-120&#8364;
Sleeve: 45&#8364;


Nebola: Mit der Logitech-Homepage scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen...Musst mal suchen, irgendwo findest sicher ne E-Mail.
Die Preise vom pulvern kenn ich vom HWLuxx so grob, ein Gehäuse kostet schnell so viel, dann müssen natürlich gescheite Lüfter rein, bei so nem Ding muss dann auch Echtglas her und entsprechendes Werkzeug, Sleeve-Pack kost bei MDPC-X 42&#8364; und dann noch Versand. Sollte noch Sleeve-Werkzeug dazu kommen wirds noch teurer.


edit: Die Mods von sNook hab ich mir schon vor ner Weile mal angeschaut. Sicher nicht schlecht, wenn dir so jemand helfen kann.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Gut zu wissen mit dem tollen Support, ich hab hier ein langsam kaputtgehendes (die linke Seite geht nurnoch wenn sie Lust hat) Wireless Headset von Logitech... 
Wollen die bei Logitech die Rechnung von dem Laden bei dem mans gekauft hat? Oder soll ich einfachs gleich zum MM bringen?

Und btw, mit was würdet ihr alte WLP entfernen?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

alte WLP entferne ich mit 96% Alkohol und Küchenrolle. Auf keinen Fall Wasser benutzen! Alkohol verflüchtigt sich nämlich komplett, Wasser nicht. (Zumindest nicht so schnell, wie wir es brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Ich finde leider keine E-Mail Adresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht einer von euch ?

Bin jetzt erstmal Rasen mähen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

96%... was hat denn so viel, Waschbenzin, Terpentin?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Das Zeuch aus der Aoptheke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Hm dann frag ich da mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

100ml haben mich ca. 10€ gekostet, gab auch noch kleinere Flaschen.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

pulvern/strahlen ist für mich mehr oder weniger dasselbe ;D

Und ja, ungefähr den Preis muss man schonmal rechnen.
Materialien eher mehr, wenn ich nicht irgendwo nen Dremel etc. auftreibe. Außerdem fällt einem eh immer beim Modden noch was ein, vielleicht kommt dann ja noch irendwann ne WaKü hinterher und so... ;D


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

So E-Mail ist raus.

Für die, die es wissen möchten. Die E-Mail von Technischen Kunden Service oder überhaupt ka ist : info-deutschland@logitech.de

Mal schaun wann eine Antwort kommt, ich habe und eine nur "Bild^" taste ka wie die heißt links neben der Num Taste und neue Gleitfüße für meine G5 gebeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> pulvern/strahlen ist für mich mehr oder weniger dasselbe ;D
> 
> Und ja, ungefähr den Preis muss man schonmal rechnen.
> Materialien eher mehr, wenn ich nicht irgendwo nen Dremel etc. auftreibe. Außerdem fällt einem eh immer beim Modden noch was ein, vielleicht kommt dann ja noch irendwann ne WaKü hinterher und so... ;D



Und diese Leds oder KK's nicht vergessen die zum Sound Blinken, aber möglichst in 13 verschiedenen Farben und von jeder 3 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die heftest du irgendwo an Rechner dran, stellst den in die Raum Mitte und machst Licht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Nee, das soll ein edles Gehäuse werden. Fokus auf das matt silbrige, edle Weiß und dann die betonenden roten Akzente, die Ausleuchtung kommt vielleicht sogar nur vom CPU-Kühler...
Mal sehen ob sich da was finden lässt, bei den interessantesten Kühlern für mich (Zalman CNPS9900NT/LED) wird ein LED-Mod/Lüftertausch vermutlich schwierig...


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

gut, dass im Nachhinein immer wieder Kleinigkeiten dazu kommen ist klar. Werkzeuge hab ich schon alle hier, daher hab ich das nicht mit eingerechnet, wenn das alles noch dazu kommt wirds teuer, aber ein Dremel ist ne Investition auf lange Zeit, die mit sehr viel Spaß verbunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Wasserkühlung ist nochmal ne Sache für sich. Einsteigen kann man ja mit nem Kreislauf nur für die CPU - da kann man mit ca. 200&#8364; rechnen. Soll noch Grafikkarte und Mainboard eingebunden werden, sinds schnell 350&#8364;, und das nur für Mainstream-Zeugs. Will man noch so Sachen wie nen Aquaero verbauen, oder nen Mora2 oder Cape Cora, dann wirds richtig teuer. Dann gibt man sich auch nicht mit Yate Loons zufrieden, dann müssen Noctua FLX oder Noiseblocker her, für den Radi braucht man Shrouds, die Pumpe muss auf ein Shoggy und so gehts gerade weiter.


edit: Warum nen Zalman? Hier würde ich eindeutig was wie nen IFX-14, Megahalems oder NH-U12P nehmen, die machen optisch einiges mehr her.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gut, dass im Nachhinein immer wieder Kleinigkeiten dazu kommen ist klar. Werkzeuge hab ich schon alle hier, daher hab ich das nicht mit eingerechnet, wenn das alles noch dazu kommt wirds teuer, aber ein Dremel ist ne Investition auf lange Zeit, die mit sehr viel Spaß verbunden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ne Wasserkühlung ist nochmal ne Sache für sich. Einsteigen kann man ja mit nem Kreislauf nur für die CPU - da kann man mit ca. 200€ rechnen. Soll noch Grafikkarte und Mainboard eingebunden werden, sinds schnell 350€, und das nur für Mainstream-Zeugs. Will man noch so Sachen wie nen Aquaero verbauen, oder nen Mora2 oder Cape Cora, dann wirds richtig teuer. Dann gibt man sich auch nicht mit Yate Loons zufrieden, dann müssen Noctua FLX oder Noiseblocker her, für den Radi braucht man Shrouds, die Pumpe muss auf ein Shoggy und so gehts gerade weiter.


Bahnhof?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> edit: Warum nen Zalman? Hier würde ich eindeutig was wie nen IFX-14, Megahalems oder NH-U12P nehmen, die machen optisch einiges mehr her.


Naja, der Zalman ist find ich schön kompakt, ich will nicht son Monster im Gehäuse kleben haben ;D


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

na, dann möchte ich das mal aufschlüsseln



Asoriel schrieb:


> Will man noch so Sachen wie nen Aquaero verbauen, oder nen Mora2 oder Cape Cora, dann wirds richtig teuer.



Aquaero ist Alleskönner für WaKüs. Egal ob steuern, auslesen oder was auch immer, der kann alles. Aquaero
Mora2 ist ein Hochleistungsradi für 9x120mm-Lüfter. Mora2
Cape Cora ist ein Passiv-Radiator. Cape Cora



Asoriel schrieb:


> Dann gibt man sich auch nicht mit Yate Loons zufrieden, dann müssen Noctua FLX oder Noiseblocker her



Verdammt gute, aber auch irre teure Lüfter. Damit nen Mora bestücken ist teuer. Noctua FLX NB Multiframe



Asoriel schrieb:


> für den Radi braucht man Shrouds



Eine Shroud ist eine Lüftervorkammer um den toten Punkt der Lüfternabe zu umgehen. Ist um wirklich das Letzte aus Lüfter/Radi zu holen. Kann man kaufen oder bei alten, kaputten Lüftern den Propreller und Motor rausreissen.



Asoriel schrieb:


> die Pumpe muss auf ein Shoggy und so gehts gerade weiter.



Ein Shoggy ist eigentlich nur ein Schwamm auf dem die Pumpe zur Geräuschentkopplung steht.


ach, zum Kühler: Der CNPS9900 ist auch nicht gerade winzig Hier wäre vielleicht ein Scythe Shuriken interessant, wobei Topblower nie die Leistung eines Towers erreichen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Wow, eine 15 000er Platte im Zack : http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1577
15000 U/min hab ich noch nie gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Jo, aber mit SAS-Schnittstelle. Also eher etwas für Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

warum die SAS-Platten verkaufen...Wird wohl nicht gerade die breite Masse ansprechen, da so gut wie niemand einen SAS-Controller zuhause haben wird.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Hm stimmt, übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem ein verrücktes Teil


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Halloa,
Hab da mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Kann mir jemand ein 5.1 System empfehlen? Maximal 150€
2. Dazu dann bitte noch ne ordentliche Soundkarte.
3. Ende des Jahres kommen ja die neuen Karten, werden diese nach Weihnachten spürbar im Preis sinken, bzw. is damit zu rechnen da im Januar dann eher neue Mainstream-Karten auf den Markt kommen?
4. Hat jemand Empfehlungen zu guten Köpfhörern? Werd mir demnächst nen iPod holen, aber die Standart-Köpfhörer sind nie so das wahre.

So das wärs erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

1. http://www.teufel.de/PC-Systeme/Concept-E100.cfm
2. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a208820.html
3. Wenn die Weihnachten kommen, dann werden sie niemals nach Weihnachten schon im Preis sinken. Mainstream kommt immer ein paar Monate später. Da aber bisher kein Termin fest steht, kann man hier nur raten, bis wann du eine kaufen kannst.
4. -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Zu den Kopfhörern, was genau möchtest denn, InEar, 'normale' Ohrhörer oder richtige Kopfhörer mit Bügel?
Falls du InEar magst, die hier hab ich. Für den Preis super und ein unglaublicher Unterschied zu den Apple-Ohrhörern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

1. Teufel Concept E Magnum (Power Edition)
2. Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music/Gamer. Die Audio hat keinen echten X-Fi Chip.
3. Ja, damit ist zu rechnen. Laut aktuellen News soll der RV870 von ATI schon im Septemper/Oktober kommen.
4. Apple In Ear oder Bose TriPort
Beide hab ich hier liegen. Die Apple haben einen super Klang für den Preis, und einen mächtigen Bass. Die Triport haben aber unglaublich klare Klänge, fast wie richtige Boxen.
Willst du viel mit Bass und laut hören (Drum'n'Bass, Techno etc.), dann würde ich die Apple nehmen. Willst du die Musik genießen, dann die Bose. Qualität ist von beiden super, beide lassen sich auch sehr einfach reinigen.

edit: Zu langsam. Bei Boxen/Soundkarte sind Klos und ich uns einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Jo, was die Karten angeht, kann ich deinen Optimismus nicht ganz teilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, solltest du recht behalten, dann kauf ich mir auch eine. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Hmmm, bei beiden Systemen sind keine Kabel dabei, das würd ja dann auch nochmal was kosten.
Soundkarte werd ich mir dann wohl eine von den Creative kaufen, nochmal genauer schauen.
Köpfhöhrer werden dann wohl die von Apple, die von Bose sind mir zu teuer, und die von EspCap zu günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufjedenfall schonmal danke für die Vorschläge =)


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Lies dir lieber vorher mal die ganzen schlechten Rezensionen durch, die machen mir keinen sehr guten Eindruck : http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B000V...erBy=addOneStar


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

naja, bei so Sachen bin ich oft ein wenig zu optimistisch, da könntest du schon eher Recht haben


Was mir noch einfällt und wo du auch alle Kabel dabei hast: Logitech G51

edit: Das mit den Rezensionen wundert mich jedes Mal aufs neue. Das mit dem mangelnden Bass erklärt sich recht einfach: Die Stöpsel waren nicht richtig im Ohr drin. Die Passform: Naja, das seh ich noch am ehesten ein. Mir passen sie jedenfalls super. Schlechte Klangqualität kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, und ich denke schon, dass ich darin zwischen gut und schlecht unterscheiden kann. 
Ich find das echt erschreckend, was da alles steht. Ich persönlich würde sie jedenfalls sofort weiterempfehlen und nehm gerne zu jedem Kritikpukt so objektiv wie möglich Stellung. Ich konnte jedenfalls noch nix negatives daran entdecken.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Okay, das sind allerdings viele, aber ich glaube nicht das Asoriel mir Müll andrehen würd. Zumindest hoffe ich das doch ^^

Edit: Das von Logitech sieht doch auch nicht schlecht aus. Is das eher so für Musik-Genuss oder für alles?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Das G51 ist für Gamer (wär hätte das bei der G-Serie erwartet?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Ich hab oben noch was zu den Stöpseln editiert


Hier was zum G51: ComputerBase-Test

ach ja: Nein, ich würde dir sicherlich keinen Müll andrehen wollen


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Die Kopfhörer habe ich, kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr guter Klang und hält auch Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Ach, das "G" steht für Gaming? Wusst ich noch garnet :/

Ich denke mal, ich werde mir erst die von Apple kaufen, wenn sie mir nicht gefallen kann ich sie ja immernoch zurück schicken.

Das G51 sieht wirklich viel versprechend aus. Jetzt erstmal den ganzen Test durchlesen und danach wird entschieden.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

Die G51 sind eben wirklich auf Gaming abgestimmt vom Klang. Filme sollen auch noch gut gehen, richtig anspruchsvolle Musik (damit mein ich nicht etwas, das möglichst viel Bumms macht, das kann der Subwoofer) wird etwas haarig. Man muss aber auch fair sein und sagen, dass es darauf nicht ausgelegt ist. 

Dafür hat man eine geniale Bedienkonsole, was man zB bei dem Teufel nicht hat.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm, also das mit der Musik-Qualität stört dann doch ein bisschen, weil ich den ganzen Tag lang Musik höre, und in letzter Zeit nur noch ganzen selten spiele. Da würde sich dann laut Test eher das Teufel empfehlen. Da ist es mir auch Wumpe, dass man nicht so eine Bedienkonsole hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss dann eh erstmal alles genau durchrechnen, meistens mangelt es am Geld.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Juli 2009)

les dir am besten mal ein paar Tests durch Schlecht ist es nämlich auf keinen Fall! Nicht falsch verstehen.

Ansonsten: Muss es wirklich 5.1 sein? Wie wäre es sonst mit dem Z-2300? Kleiner Bericht: Klick


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Boxen und bin zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Logitech Z4, Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ist aber 2.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Laut dem Test von dir, ist das G51 aber nicht so gut für Musik.

Eigentlich sollte es schon 5.1 sein, da ich damit bestimmt die Musik besser genießen kann als mit 2.1. Obwohl 2.1 schon wieder günstiger ist, und ich da keine neue Soundkarte bräuchte fürn Anfang. Immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen >.<


Edit: Das Z-4 hat mein Bruder, es ist nicht schlecht, aber wirklich gut auch nicht. Halt was für den kleinen Geldbeutel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Boxen und bin zufrieden damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich kauf mir bald die (5.1 von logitech) im inet kosten die ca 70 euro bei media markt 100


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Naja las ich mir die geholt hatte, kosteten die Z4 noch 79€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm, das Z-2300 wird überall als wirklich gut gepriesen. Werd nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Gomel (28. Juli 2009)

Ich werf hier mal meine Frage rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich jetzt meine 275 Gtx rückgeben würde,weil mein Gehäuse nun leiser ist,und ich das Spulenfiepen höre und es mir gewaltig auf den Senkel geht,bekomm ich dann den Kaufpreis oder den derzeitigen Marktpreis wieder,oder einfach nur eine andere Karte?


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

wie du willst die karte zurückgeben obwohl die net kapott ist? Kommt halt drauf an wo du die gekauft hasst. Im internet ist halt 14 tage rückgaberecht. Und die garantie aber garantie bring ja nur was wenn die karte auch kapott ist. Du bekommst aber immer nur den Preis der auf der Rechnung steht un den du bezahlt hasst.
Hatte mal ein handy das war nach einem jahr kapott, hab 100euro bekommen obwohls nachm jahr nurnoch für 50 neu verkauft wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub aber net das du die graka  zurückgeben kannst wenn dir das gefiepe vom nt auf die nerven geht O-o


----------



## Gomel (28. Juli 2009)

Wieso den von Netzteil? Oo Ich meine das Fiepen der Spulen der Grafikkarte...


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Ich werf hier mal meine Frage rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast nur ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht. Bereits innerhalb der 14 Tage müsstest du damit rechnen, daß du nicht die volle Summe bekommst, sollte die Karte z.b. Gebrauchsspuren haben, oder du die richtige Verpackung nicht mehr haben.

Nach den 14 Tagen hast du Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung. Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung geht 2 Jahre. Um das in Anspruch nehmen zu können, muss aber ein Defekt vorliegen. Und das Spulenfiepen ist da wohl eher Auslegungssache, denn das haben die alle. Das ist kein Defekt, sondern etwas, was aufgrund billiger Verarbeitung zustande kam.

Hättest dir halt eine alte 65nm GTX260 holen sollen, die haben das nicht.


----------



## Gomel (28. Juli 2009)

Naja,da hatte ich ja mein altes Gehäuse noch,da hörte man es nicht,weil die Gehäuselüfter wieso alles übertönten,nur jetzt nervt es echt..aber ich habe mal gelesen,dass das Fiepen auch mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängt,also das es abhängig von den Spannungsschwankungen des Netzteil ist,kann es also sein,dass mein Netzteil ständig unter ziemlicher Belastung ist,und deshalb dieses Fiepen auftritt?

//Achja,es tritt nur in 3D Anwendungen auf,also nicht im Desktopbetrieb etc,auchnicht wenn ich direkt aus Spielen herauswechsel


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Naja,da hatte ich ja mein altes Gehäuse noch,da hörte man es nicht,weil die Gehäuselüfter wieso alles übertönten,nur jetzt nervt es echt..aber ich habe mal gelesen,dass das Fiepen auch mit dem Netzteil zusammenhängt,also das es abhängig von den Spannungsschwankungen des Netzteil ist,kann es also sein,dass mein Netzteil ständig unter ziemlicher Belastung ist,und deshalb dieses Fiepen auftritt?



Meine 4870 fiept auch ab und zu, aber nicht wenn ich z.B. Crysis spiele, sondern bei leistungsUNhungrigen Sachen.
Z.B. bei den Logos der Hersteller wenn ich ein Spiel starte oder beim Ladebildschirm von Warcraft.

Interessant ist aber dein Ansatz dass ein belastetes Netzteil das ganze verursacht, dann könnte ich ja auch mal ein zweites testweise anstecken, nur denke ich nicht dass das was bringt.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

> Z.B. bei den Logos der Hersteller wenn ich ein Spiel starte oder beim Ladebildschirm von Warcraft.


Bei mir der gleiche Fall, allerdings fiept meine 8800GT einzig und allein beim EA-Logo bei Crysis, sonst nie. Ist mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Patchday: Zwei Kritische Updates veröffentlicht

-----

Am heutigen Dienstag veröffentlichte der Softwareriese aus Redmond zwei außerplanmäßige Sicherheitsbulletins um kritische Löcher zu stopfen. Zuletzt war Microsoft im Dezember vergangenen Jahres zu einer abweichenden Veröffentlichung eines Bulletins gezwungen. Gepatcht wurden heute der Internet Explorer und Visual Studio.

Da es sich bei diesen Sicherheitsbulletins um eine außerplanmäßige kritische Veröffentlichung handelt, empfehlen wir schnellstmöglich die Updates zu installieren bzw. zu verteilen.

-----

Klick


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2009)

Das ein Netzteil ausgelastet ist, oder auch nicht, hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Schwankungen der Spannung zu tun. Allerdings könnte das Fiepen wirklich mit Spannungsschwankungen zu tun haben.
Denn es gibt inzwischen auch Karten, wo dieses Spulenfiepen beseitigt ist. Und da wurde unter anderem die Anzahl der Phasen erhöht, was stabilere Spannungen gewährleistet.
Außerdem wurden die Drosseln getauscht. Es hat also schon was mit Spannungswandlung zu tun.

Von daher wäre es jetzt nicht völlig abwegig, mit dem Netzteil. Aber wirklich dran glauben tue ich nicht.

Hier ist zum Beispiel eine Karte mit 10 Phasen und anderen Drosseln, welche angelbich kein Spulenfiepen mehr hat:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...=554&ref=13

So zumindest laut MSI!


----------



## Gomel (28. Juli 2009)

Naja,kommt etwas spät.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vielleicht wird ja bei den neuen Grafikkarten nicht daran gespart,dann sollte dies ja nichtmehr auftreten siehr 260 65nm.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ich kauf mir bald die (5.1 von logitech) im inet kosten die ca 70 euro bei media markt 100


Die Bewertungen dazu auf Amazon find ich ja mal interesannt.. wieviele da irgendwelche russischen/polnischen Radiosender mit dem Teil empfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (28. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Bewertungen dazu auf Amazon find ich ja mal interesannt.. wieviele da irgendwelche russischen/polnischen Radiosender mit dem Teil empfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit meinen Billig-5.1 Boxen empfang ich nur Abends manchmal (gerade eben erst wieder^^) französische Radiosender... Ist aber so leise, dass man es eh nichtmehr hört, wenn man die Boxen auch benutzt und sie nicht einfach nur so an hat. Also es stört schon, wenn man bei etwas nur ganz leisen Ton hat, aber es gibt schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

des liegt halt an der kabel abschirmung^^


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mein gehäuse gefunden ...


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

hehe, sieht aber auch irgendwie seltsam aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (29. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> hehe, sieht aber auch irgendwie seltsam aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist wahrscheinlich noch das Design des Vorgängers gewohnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

hehe, ne nur so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähhmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 400. Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab mein gehäuse gefunden ...



Staubfänger^5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da könntest du genauso gut deine Hardware ohne Gehäuse aufn Tisch packen und an den Seiten Lüfter aufstellen, geht wahrscheinlich auch besser^^


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Sollte nicht heute die Aktion mit Windows 7 bei Euronis stattfinden ?


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Staubfänger^5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich auch schon gehabt. aber mainboard, HDs und optische laufwerke nehmen dann den ganzen tisch in anspruch .. und das alles irgendwie übereinander stapeln ist wahrscheinlich weniger gut für die hardware ... und staub sammelt sich in meinem jetzigen gehäuse auch. da denke ich, dass es in dem offenen weniger staubig zugeht ...


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon gehabt. aber mainboard, HDs und optische laufwerke nehmen dann den ganzen tisch in anspruch .. und das alles irgendwie übereinander stapeln ist wahrscheinlich weniger gut für die hardware ... und staub sammelt sich in meinem jetzigen gehäuse auch. da denke ich, dass es in dem offenen weniger staubig zugeht ...



Aus meinen beiden DVD-Laufwerken hab ich den Mainboard Schlitten gebaut, einfach Antistatische Folie drauf dann passt das. Den Rest einfach kreisförmig außen rum verteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf die paar Mal wo ich mit dem Ellbogen die großen Lüfter umgeworfen habe lief eigentlich alles 1A und man musste nicht jedesmal das Gehäuse öffnen um etwas auszutauschen^^


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

Das Antec Skeleton ist so ne Sache...für was taugt das denn? Extremes OC geht nicht, da man keinen Pot draufbekommt, außer man reißt den oberen Lüfter raus, und das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Von daher, wenn man was gutes will, dann soll man sich einfach selbst nen Benchtable bauen.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Hatte von euch jemand nen Win 7 Coupon in der Zeitung oder gibbet die Aktion jetzt dich net ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit 400. Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei mir erst die 200. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube ich bin der einzige der mehr Posts pro Seite eingestellt hat, oder?^^
Das Skeleton hab ich neulich mal live gesehen. Macht schon was her, aber als Gehäuse würde ich das nicht wollen. Da staubt doch alles zu bei dem offenen Gehäuse und ausserdem kann ich mir praktischeres vorstellen, wo will man so ein Teil denn hinstellen - auf dem Boden kanns sein dass jemand versehentlich dagegentritt und da das quasi immer offen ist... und so ein großes Teil auf dem Tisch ist auch nicht gerade praktisch...

Achja  : Ferien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das Antec Skeleton ist so ne Sache...für was taugt das denn? Extremes OC geht nicht, da man keinen Pot draufbekommt, außer man reißt den oberen Lüfter raus, und das ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Von daher, wenn man was gutes will, dann soll man sich einfach selbst nen Benchtable bauen.



mal n anderes gehäuse. keine hitzestaus und staub ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr das problem.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

ich geh mal eben nach dem Coupon suchen, ich weiß nichtmal, ob die Werbung schon kam, mal sehen.

Wo soll das sein? In nem Prospekt oder Tageszeitung oder wie?


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Ich schau auch mal ob ich was finde. Ich schätze mal das wird in der Tageszeitung sein


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

ja, hab eben nochmal die Newsmeldung gelesen. Da soll wohl ein Flyer beiliegen (in div. Tageszeitungen). Bei uns (Schwarzwälder Bote, Kreis RW) war nix drin, zumindest nicht in meiner, und so im Briefkasten hab ich auch nix gefunden.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Auch in der Südwestpresse Fehlanzeige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

eben beim Markt angerufen: Die Flyer liegem IM MARKT und NICHT in der Zeitung! Zumindest bei uns! Bei uns gibts noch 5x Windows, ich bin dann mal weg und schnapp mir 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Juli 2009)

was isn das für ne aktioN?? superduper win7 sparpreis? oder wh0t


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Also muss ich anch Euronics fahren und mir dort den Coupon abholen ? O.o


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

dort kannst Win7 dann direkt kaufen.

Ich war eben dort und konnte mir eins ergattern, jetzt sind bei uns noch 4 verfügbar. Ich hab keine schicke VVK-Box bekommen, sondern lediglich ein Zettel auf dem steht, dass ich Win7 HP E am 22. Oktober abholen könnte. Ich hätte gerne 2 gekauft, leider begrenzt auf 1 Coupon pro Box.

Einen Gutschein oder sonst was hab ich nicht gebraucht. Bin einfach hingedüst und hab gesagt, er soll doch bitte 2x Win7 rausrücken, 1 hab ich dann bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss halt meine Sohn nochmal eben hinfahren und eins kaufen.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Ok dann fahre ich gleich um 3 oder so ebend mit meinem Opa hin , Dad ist noch arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sage giev da Win 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist Euronics nicht Brumberg ? also bei uns (in Kamen) ist Brumberg und da ist Euronics oder so mit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit Klick Das heißt nur bei uns Brumberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann ja net alles wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Die Sendeverfolgung der DHL stimmt ja mal sowas von gar nicht... 
Laut der sind meine beiden Pakete (Gehäuse und sonstiges Zeug) noch nichtmal in der Versandzentrale, trotzdem sind sie eben bei mir angekommen.. Naja, mir solls recht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin dann mal umbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2009)

Hm ob ich auch mal bei unserem Mediamarkt nachfragen soll?
Der is zwar riesig, aber ich frag mich trotzdem ob es aufm Land solche Aktionen gibt^^


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

ne 8001 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: jaja nicht raus editieren ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

BILDER!! Mach zuerst Bilder!!

Aber toll, dass endlich das Richtige angekommen ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebola ich weiß nicht, obs nen extra Euronics-Laden gibt. Ich glaub, dass es ein Zusammenschluss aus Elekromärkten ist, ich kann mich aber auch täuschen. Bei uns jedenfalls heißt der Laden Mega Company, da hab ich es her.

edit: Rethelion, ich wohn auch fast ländlich Ist zwar ne große Kreisstadt, hat aber "nur" 25.000 Einwohner recht gut verteilt. Bei uns in der Gegend gibts eigentlich kaum Häuser größer als für 3 Familien, das meiste sind Einfamilienhäuser oder Doppelhäuser. Und selbst bei uns gibts das Die nächste große Stadt wäre Stuttgart ca. 100km entfernt.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Joar ist glaub auch so ne verbindung aus Red-Zack oder wie das mal hieß.

Naja ich werde gleich mal hin fahren und hoffentlich Glück haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es klappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

So ich glaube erstmal fahre ich anch Berlet kennt das einer von euch ? ist 2 Minuten fahrt entfernt und ist auch Euronics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick

Wenns da nicht ist dann nach Brumberg (Euronics) wie auch immer das alles heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

zumindest auf der HP von diesem Berlet steht nix von Euronics.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Hier hats keinen Euronics in der Nähe -.- 
Müsste mit dem Zug nach Uelzen fahren, um da vielleicht ne Mega Company zu finden...die nächste wär dann in Soltau oder in Zeven (Ich weiß nicht mal wo Zeven ist o.0)

Also wenn noch wer eins bekommt, nehmt noch nen Verwandten mit, ich will auch eins o.o xP


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Bei Berlet gabs auch keins, naja im Prospekt von denen steht unten Euronics drin.

Asoriel hast doch bstimtm noch mehr Verwandte, kannste mir eins mitbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Muss nachher mal nach Brumberg bei uns fahren, heute kommt mein Dad erst um 6 oder so von der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit. Argh man, Logitech schreibt mir ne Mail zurück, ich soll mich an den Kundendienst melden oder so. Boar ich finde das richtig Scheiße, ich finde nirgendswo auf dieser kack Logitech Seite ne E-Mail Adresse für den Support -.-


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Muss nachher mal an die Verkabelung meines Rechners, habs anscheinend hinbekommen den Powerbutton rauszuziehen, mit der reizenden Folge, dass natürlich mein Rechner nicht mehr angeht...naja, dann mach ich gleich mal ein bischen Kabelmanagement und so, auch wenn dafür jegliche Kabel zu kurz sind...

Naja, das Netzteil ist eh beknackt, und dass mir die Anleitung zum Gehäuse fehlt war auch schon immer ein Problem :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (29. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand wo ich bei Win7 RC die Notizfunktion finde?


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich bei Win7 RC die Notizfunktion finde?



Windows-Taste + R -->Notepad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

Start => Alle Programme => Zubehör => Kurznotizen


@Nebola: Sag denen doch, dass mit der HP irgendwas nicht passt.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe denen geschrieben sie sollen mir doch bitte die korrekte E-Mail Adresse geben da ich sonst keine finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

da bekommst sicher Hilfe, ansonsten ruf einfach an. Wenn ich mir anschau, wie gut der Logitech-Support ist, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sie eine irre teure Hotline haben.


----------



## Caramon (29. Juli 2009)

Jo Berlet kenn ich wohl auch.........

Ist leider der einzige Elektromarkt bei uns in relativer Nähe, der auch PC's anbietet. Problem des ganzen Ladens: Die meisten Mitarbeiter haben keine Ahnung, keine Lust, kein was auch immer.

Aber da keine wirkliche Konkurrenz da ist, existiert die Bude munter weiter. Die CD-Abteilung ist die grösste Katastrophe in meinen Augen, was nicht in den Charts ist, ist entweder nicht zu kriegen oder völlig überteuert. Normales AC/DC oder Metallica Album teils 18-20€. Aber falsches Thema.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Ich auch net, und hinterher steht auf der Rechnung 53.87&#8364; Auslands Gespräck Pakistan 15 Minuten Warteschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Caramon schrieb:


> Jo Berlet kenn ich wohl auch.........
> 
> Ist leider der einzige Elektromarkt bei uns in relativer Nähe, der auch PC's anbietet. Problem des ganzen Ladens: Die meisten Mitarbeiter haben keine Ahnung, keine Lust, kein was auch immer.
> 
> Aber da keine wirkliche Konkurrenz da ist, existiert die Bude munter weiter. Die CD-Abteilung ist die grösste Katastrophe in meinen Augen, was nicht in den Charts ist, ist entweder nicht zu kriegen oder völlig überteuert. Normales AC/DC oder Metallica Album teils 18-20&#8364;. Aber falsches Thema.



Kommt drauf an wo wohnst du denn ? 

Das mit keine Lust hab ich auch schon paar mal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber unserer hier hält sich weil er in nem Möbelgeschäft mit drin ist. Zurbrüggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich habs geschafft mein MoBo relativ nutzlos zu machen: Anscheinend fehlt ein Pin für den Powerbutton. Also kann ich nicht richtig verkabeln und der Rechner geht nicht mehr an -.--

Ich sollte es mir abgewöhnen, mein Gehäuse putzen zu wollen, das endet immer in einer Katastophe -.-


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Du hast es nicht wirklich hinbekommen die Pin abzubrechen oder? O_o

Gehäuse putzen mach ich jeden Monat 2x, ich kann einfach keinen Staub leiden :>


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2009)

Tja dann - Loetkolben vorheizen und neue Stiftleiste einloeten...


----------



## Gomel (29. Juli 2009)

Ein etwas schwieriges Browsergame http://coolslime.com/what/run.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

So, endlich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat sich wegen vielen kleinen Problemen zwar etwas hingezogen, aber jetzt passt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse ist toll, aber kompliziert ^^
Besonders cool finde ich dass man das Mainboard mitsammt dem Blech an das es geschraubt ist mit wenigen Hangriffen ein- und ausbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was auch super ist, ist der Festplattenkäfig : Festplatte nehmen, 4 spezielle Schrauben mit Gummiring reinschrauben und dann einfach reindrücken - hält bombenfest und ist auch gleich entkoppelt dadurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die dritte Schraube kann man reindrehen, muss man aber nicht. Ich habs mal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Probleme hatte ich aber trotzdem ein paar : Erstmal ist der obere Kühler so unpraktisch positioniert dass ich praktisch die gesammte rechte Hälfte der Anschlüsse meines Tagan Piperock nicht mehr erreichen kann. Ergo nur 2 Kabel mit Molex, was bei den ganzen Kühlern, den KKs und meinen 2 IDE Geräten knapp wurde. Ich hab dann noch ein drittes Kabel reinzwängen können, ich hoffe mal das hält halbwegs. Das zweite Problem war, dass man die Schrauben für die Graka am Gehäuse fast nicht reinbekommen hat, weil die Löcher am Gehäuse alles andere als über denen von der Graka lagen. Da hab ich auch ne ganze Weile gebraucht bis die zweite Schraue mal saß. Aber jetzt hälts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mugen 2 kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juli 2009)

_Kabel ordentlich verlegen , dann ist´s perfekt! :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

schaut an sich super aus, nur die Seite gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht soo sehr. Das Fenster finde ich schlichtweg zu groß. Ich seh keinen Sinn, dass man das HDD-Käfig sieht, auch würde ich es nicht so hoch machen. Dient der Optik, da man dann die Kabel um einiges besser verstecken kann

Ansonsten aber ein super geniales Gehäuse, ich hab mir ein Review angeschaut, gefällt mir auch von der Optik und den Features her spitzenmäßig!


Edit: Falathrim, das ist dumm gelaufen. Wie schon Ogil sagte: Schnapp dir den Lötkolben und ran ans Werk. Arg viel mehr kaputt machen kannst eh nicht. Oder nutz die Gelegenheit für ein Upgrade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Gar nicht so leicht, muss mir noch überlegen wo ich die unterbring... aber das mach ich schon noch, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Asoriel, das war so ziemlich das einzige Fenster das mir von der Form her gefallen hat und in das Gehäuse gepasst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Kabel versteck ich schon noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Juli 2009)

Die Form find ich auch super, nur eben zu groß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem: Selbst basteln ist angesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bekommt man exakt das, was man will.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Selbst basteln ist angesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir hab ich da so meine Zweifel ^^ 
Aber vielleicht versuch ich mal was mit der fensterlosen Seite wenn ich Zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (29. Juli 2009)

Hübsches Case, nur die Verkabelung is etwas "hingeklatscht", aber das ham ja hier schon viele gesagt^^

Du solltest die dritte Schraube wieder rausdrehen, der ganze Entkopplungseffekt geht dadurch flöten. LianLi verbaut die gleichen Käfige auch, hab da Erfahrungen mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Lalala, bald kommt mein Q9550 *pfeif*


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Du solltest die dritte Schraube wieder rausdrehen, der ganze Entkopplungseffekt geht dadurch flöten. LianLi verbaut die gleichen Käfige auch, hab da Erfahrungen mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja auch ein LianLi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, aber so leise ist der Rechner gerade eh nicht dass ich da einen Unterschied merken würde. Vielleicht wenn der Mugen dann drin ist, mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Was fürn Gehäuse is das? Sieht schick aus.


----------



## RaDon27 (29. Juli 2009)

Gut möglich, der Mugen is nen Tick leiser *hust*^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was fürn Gehäuse is das? Sieht schick aus.


Ein LianLi PC-P60 aka Armorsuit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::11397.html <--- das?


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Nope, das hier : http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...lack::7537.html


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Da ist doch gar kein Fenster mit bei O_o?


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2009)

Japp, das musste ich extra bestellen. Das ist das hier : http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-L...ack::11200.html


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da ist doch gar kein Fenster mit bei O_o?


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Moddin...ack::11200.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meinen Rechner btw wieder hinbekommen, das Mainboard ist einfach beschissen beschriftet

-                                  -
|  PWR LED      PWR BTN  |

|  HDD LED       RESET BTN |
-                                   -

So stehts da

Pins sind dann halt

| o o o o x |
| o o o o o |

Und die Verteilung ist dann

  | o o |    | o o |   x
PWR LED  RESET BTN

  | o o o |  | o o |
 HDD LED   PWR BTN


Hoffentlich ist das ein bischen deutlich dadurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und ich hab halt gebraucht um das System zu kapieren ö.0


----------



## Gomel (29. Juli 2009)

Aber 190€ für ein Gehäuse ist schon recht viel,wie ich finde..


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht blöde Frage ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wo sind die Laufwerke bei dem Teil ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (29. Juli 2009)

Die sind hinter den Lüftern,das ist so ein "Vorbau" Also die ist mit Schanieren(?) befestigt und lässt sich aufschwingen,soweit mir bekannt


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Die sind hinter der Fronttür ;D
In der Fronttür sind halt die Lüfter + Staubfilter drin, dahinter sind dann die Laufwerksschächte ;D


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Find ich aber schon arg teuer, davon kauf ich mir Lieber noch nen Bildschirm ;D


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn ich mich an mein Casemod mache kann ich auch schon so einiges einrechnen...das Antec 1200 kostet ja auch ne gute Ecke Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer schön sein will muss leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Du willst das 1200 modden? Sachen gibts, die gibts garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mir schön sein will muss nicht immer leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du willst das 1200 modden? Sachen gibts, die gibts garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Konzept ist n paar Seiten hiervor...

Naja, kann man schon einiges dran machen ;D

Case weiß statt schwarz
Größeres Window/Andere Windowform
Andere Lüfter
Andere Beleuchtung
Gravuren
Sleeves

etc. pp. ;D


----------



## Gomel (29. Juli 2009)

Naja,mir reicht mein Antec 900...naja,die Lüfter werd ich wahrscheinlich tauschen,aber sonst reicht es mir vollkommen.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich such mal deinen Plan, hab länger nicht mehr hier gelesen wegen Urlaub und Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2009)

So, World of Warcraft gekündigt. Da jetzt Patch 3.2, der demnächst kommen würde, für mich einfach der letzte Schrott ist, den es je gegen hat. Nun habe ich Left 4 Dead gezockt, auch langweillig, wenn immer die ganzen Leute leaven. Fallout 3 gestern angetestet, garnicht so schlecht, nur bis es sich aufgehängt hat, hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Vielleicht werde ich jetzt mal Warhammer Online wieder spielen oder Warcraft 3.

Ansonsten gillt warten auf Left 4 Dead 2 und Diablo 3 ... *das kann dauern*


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Pew Pew, was is an 3.2 bitte schön so schlecht? Is ja noch nichtmal fertig <.<

Ansonsten... spiel mal Divinity II oder Anno 1404, sind auch recht gut.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher 2v2 Spieler und was da mit Patch 3. 2 passiert, ist einfach nicht lustig. Aber was solls, ich war das beste Rogue/Priest Team in Europa und das reicht mir ;p

Nach 4 Jahren ist auch einfach mal die Luft raus.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Spieler Zahlen zurück gehen, kommt die Qualität der Patches wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, das Game auf 2vs2 zu balance war auch nicht gewollt von Blizzard, da dies einfach nicht möglich ist. Deswegen halt die Änderungen. Ich spiel kein PvP also is mir des egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Genau ich bin auch auf PvE ausgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gerade dabei mir nen schmuckes Gehäuse für meinen baldigen (in 5 Monaten (Weihanchten)) Rechner auszusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Ich werde gegen Ende des Jahres wohl selber modden. Dann kommt neue Graka + Win7 + Selfmade Case, mal schauen wie es wird ;D


----------



## painschkes (29. Juli 2009)

_Divinity 2 kann ich  empfehlen , einige Bugs & schlechte Animationen drin aber sonst recht lustig :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habs hier liegen, aber noch nicht installiert. Bin grad zu faul dazu ;D


----------



## painschkes (29. Juli 2009)

_Wunder dich nicht über die Wassertextur , die is so komisch - wieso auch immer.. :-)_


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Painschkes, hast ja schon seit paar Tagen dein Schnäppchen Thread nicht aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Zeit ? Lust ? Gibt nichts neues ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (29. Juli 2009)

Peace Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  bin mir bei der Gehäuseauswahl nicht sicher...

  hab hier ein richtig schönes gefunden, nur leider ist es eine Sonderanfertigung für Dell... 
  Wie ich mitbekommen habe passen da keine üblichen Mainboards rein und überhaupt ist das Gehäuse nicht seperat zu erwerben.

Gemeint ist das XPS 730



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die XPS Gehäuse werden von vielen Leuten gesucht, desshalb sind einige Threads zu dem Thema im Netz zu finden.
Nur leider konnte ich in keinem eine vernünftige Auskumpft bekommen.

Genau dieses Gehäuse wird mit sicherheit nicht drinn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kennt ihr vieleicht ein Vergleichbares?


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juli 2009)

Wieso soll da kein normales Board reinpassen? Soweit ich weiß, hängt das doch nur auf der anderen Seite. Was vergleichbares kenne ich leider nicht.

Edit: braucht tatsächlich nen anderes Mobo. Typisch dell-Scheiße.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Naja sowas ist natürlich nur Ansatzweise zufinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sowas ?

Klick


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juli 2009)

Der hat es wohl einzeln aufgetrieben

http://www.xps-forum.de/thread.php?threadi...er=0&page=1

Wie wäre es mit dem Gehäuse hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_...ID=11443imgID=0


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von diesen Gehäusen ?

1. Klick

2. Klick

3. Klick

4. Klick

5. Klick


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2009)

Das 1. 3. und 5. find ich ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juli 2009)

kan nur die seite mix-computerversand empfelen schweine billige preise echt der hammer 
http://www.mix-computer.de/html/index.html is keine  pfishing seide oder so


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber das muss jetzt raus. Der Ally vor mir erfüllt alle Vorurteile die ich über Allys habe xD

*edit*
Wo liegt Pfishing? Und ist die Seide von dort sehr wertvoll?


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2009)

_Jup , Seite ist zu empfehlen - man kann dort ohne Bedenken kaufen._


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nach 4 Jahren ist auch einfach mal die Luft raus.



Wieso schiebst du es dann bitte auf das Spiel wenn es an dir liegt?
Andere Frage: Du warst das beste 2vs2 Team in Europa? Ahja xD

@ den Ally und paini
Ich versteh den Zusammenhang nich ehrlich gesagt.
Kann mich wer aufklären oder darf jeder jetzt mal ne Aussage in den Raum werfen? xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So, World of Warcraft gekündigt. Da jetzt Patch 3.2, der demnächst kommen würde, für mich einfach der letzte Schrott ist, den es je gegen hat. Nun habe ich Left 4 Dead gezockt, auch langweillig, wenn immer die ganzen Leute leaven. Fallout 3 gestern angetestet, garnicht so schlecht, nur bis es sich aufgehängt hat, hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Vielleicht werde ich jetzt mal Warhammer Online wieder spielen oder Warcraft 3.
> 
> Ansonsten gillt warten auf Left 4 Dead 2 und Diablo 3 ... *das kann dauern*


fallout 3 is goil habs vorgestern zuende gespielt auf meiner ps3, also die hauptqs die neben qs kommen noch is super goil des spiel !!^^


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wieso schiebst du es dann bitte auf das Spiel wenn es an dir liegt?
> Andere Frage: Du warst das beste 2vs2 Team in Europa? Ahja xD




Ja, Priest-Schurke habe ich gespielt und Cyclone ist der stärkste Realmpool in Europa und wir waren Rank 5 und Hydra Rank 11


----------



## PC-Flo (30. Juli 2009)

Ok meine Entscheidung steht fest!

Bleibe bei diesem NZXT Guardian 921


Danke


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Hatte ich dir das Gehäuse nicht gezeigt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So von meinem Vater nen Arbeitskollege fährt gerade seine LKW Tour und kommt sehr wahrscheinlich an nem Mega Company markt in Waldbröl vorbei.

Wenn sie dort Windows 7 haben bringt er mir es mit bzw den Gutschein. Müsste ich mir dann dort Win 7 abholen oder auch woanders ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, Priest-Schurke habe ich gespielt und Cyclone ist der stärkste Realmpool in Europa und wir waren Rank 5 und Hydra Rank 11



Meine Frage bezog sich vielmehr darauf, dass DU das Team warst..
Du warst Teil des Teams, oder hast du Multiboxing betrieben?


----------



## Caramon (30. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich auch net, und hinterher steht auf der Rechnung 53.87€ Auslands Gespräck Pakistan 15 Minuten Warteschleife
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<--------kommt aus Arnsberg. Also praktisch aus deiner Nähe, da du wohl aus Unna kommen dürftest^^. Ca. 20 Minuten per Autobahn.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Ok meine Entscheidung steht fest!
> 
> Bleibe bei diesem NZXT Guardian 921
> 
> ...



Bedenke aber, daß du in dieses Gehäuse nicht jeden Kühler reinbekommst.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Caramon schrieb:


> <--------kommt aus Arnsberg. Also praktisch aus deiner Nähe, da du wohl aus Unna kommen dürftest^^. Ca. 20 Minuten per Autobahn.



Joar ich komme aus Unna/Massen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie kommen immer alle vom Arsch der Welt, die man so im Netz trifft o.0

Wenig Nordlichter hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (30. Juli 2009)

Naja,Bad Zwischenahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Kommt mir aber auch so vor, naja bis auf einem in meiner Gilde, der wohnt zufällig 700 Meter weiter o.O


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

painschkes kommt aus Berlin


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Da war ich mal auf Klassenfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vielleicht haben wir uns ja gesehen o.O


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kommt mir aber auch so vor, naja bis auf einem in meiner Gilde, der wohnt zufällig 700 Meter weiter o.O


Meine ganze Gildenleitung aus WoW-Zeiten kam aus Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab da auch zufällig nen paar Lüneburger gefunden, war auch sehr lustig...
Bis ich gemerkt hab, dass der, mit dem ich mich dann gar getroffen hab, nen Nazi war, fand ich dann gar nicht so komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und paini wohnt auch weit ab vom Schuss, aber Berlin ist nicht Norddeutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezog sich vielmehr darauf, dass DU das Team warst..
> Du warst Teil des Teams, oder hast du Multiboxing betrieben?



Also ich versteh dich nicht so ganz genau. Aber ist nun auch egal.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Er meint wohl ob du einer der Leute im Team warst oder ob du beide Chars gleichzeitig warst, per Multiboxing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

Im 2v2 Multiboxing als Priest/Schurke, wie soll das gehen?. Ich habe mit meinem Kumpel, ich als Priest er als Schurke hochgespielt auf Rank 5.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Während BC hab ich auch noch (als Schurke) aktiv 2v2 betrieben, mit WotLK macht das aber keinen Spaß mehr finde ich... 
DKs sind einfach nur nervig geworden in der Arena...


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

Sag net DK/Druide, da musste mich mal erleben wenn wir gegen die Combo zockn, da kannste deine Maus ausm Fenster schmeißen. So lächerlich ist die Combo, Druide geht auf 10%, der Todesritter zieht z.B., ganz cool in der Dalaran Arena den Schurke runter und dann spamt er 5 mal Eisketten und haut nebenbei 7k Chrits rein, das Spiel so geil..., wenn ich mir nen DK hol oder so, dann bin ich gleich Rank 1, aber mit Patch 3.2, kann man 2v2 eh knicken, man kann kein Gladi-Titel, keine Schultern und keine Waffen mehr holen... letzte Spiel geworden. Bin sowieso zurzeit auf einem Privat Server Patch 2.4.3 mit dem alten Arena System Season 3-4


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2009)

Ey ja voll krass. Und meine Oma hat mit ihrem DK ein 2300er Rating. Und das auch nur, weil sie sich mit der anderen Hand am Gehrad festhalten muss. Ey!

So - aber jetzt zurueck zum Technik-Thema. Hier geht es schliesslich um Technik-Schwanz-Vergleiche und nicht um WoW. Sonst schimpfen die Mods wieder!


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

Musste ja nur was erklären, weil Cleat schwer vom Verstand ist ;p


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht schwer vom Verstand. Also ja doch, vom Verstand her schon schwer, aber nicht schwer von Verstand.

Ich fragte mich nur, warum du sagst: ICH war im 2vs2 das Top TEAM O_o

Ich <> Team und so, wa..


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht schwer vom Verstand. Also ja doch, vom Verstand her schon schwer, aber nicht schwer von Verstand.



Äh was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2009)

Ich war das beste Rogue/Priest Team, da gehören zwei dazu, und ich war dabei. Also zwei ich und der Partner halt.


----------



## PC-Flo (30. Juli 2009)

@ Klos ich bau wie besprochen den Arctic Freezer 64 ein - der müsste passen


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sag net DK/Druide, da musste mich mal erleben wenn wir gegen die Combo zockn, da kannste deine Maus ausm Fenster schmeißen. So lächerlich ist die Combo, Druide geht auf 10%, der Todesritter zieht z.B., ganz cool in der Dalaran Arena den Schurke runter und dann spamt er 5 mal Eisketten und haut nebenbei 7k Chrits rein, das Spiel so geil...,


Oh ja, Restodruiden... Fast down - zugehottet und Reiseform, CP - neue Reiseform und weg, DT - neue Reiseform und weg - Mordlust und Kidney - Bär und gestunnt...
Vote 4 400% Manakostenerhöhung für Reisegestalt oder so...
Aber gut, lassen wird das.


----------



## PC-Flo (30. Juli 2009)

Bin doch noch einmal über ein nettes Gehäuse gestolpert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde dieses aber in keinem deutschen Shop

Ein US-Shop nennt das Gehäuse Modtek Alien-X, unter diesem Namen finde ich es aber nicht in deutschen Läden.

Kennt jemand von euch einen gewissenhaften Händler der das Teil verkauft?
Und kennt jemand das Gehäuse und könnte mir über Verarbeitung usw. berichten?

Ein ähnliches habe ich von Alienware gefunden. Dieses ist nehme ich einmal an wieder eine Sonderanfertigung wie das von Dell... oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
PC-Flo


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Ich stehe ja auch irgendwo ein bisschen auf Bling Bling oder so, aber das finde ich persönlich daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Für mich sieht das er nach Alienware anfertigung an.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Da Alienware ja sogar zu Dell gehört wirds wohl so sein wie bei Dell, japp.
Aber du kannst doch auch in dem US-Shop bestellen, oder liefern die nicht nach Deutschland? Btw, das Gehäuse ist ja verdammt billig.. 49$? Kann ich kaum glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

SOS-Kinderdorf verzichtet auf Spenden von Gamern

-------

Eben jener Verein lehnte ein Angebot der Internetseite Gamersunity.de ab, die dem SOS-Kinderdorf Werbeplatz für Banner frei räumen wollte. Der Verein lehnte ab und begründete dies damit, dass Gamersunity menschenverachtende Spiele behandle und das SOS-Kinderdorf demgegenüber eine kritische Haltung einnehme.

-------

Klick


Also ich finde das ein bisschen vorurteil haft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde beide Gehäuse abgrundtief hässlich, besonders das Obere. Das sieht einfach nur das Alienware-Nachbau aus. Dieses verchromte Plastik lässt einen enorm billigen Eindruck entstehen. Furchtbar. Das Alienware-Gehäuse ist hier deutlich besser, aber trotzdem noch extrem schlimm. 

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich so ein Ding in die Bude stellen kann. Da würde ich Augenkrebs bekommen.


----------



## pampam (30. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> SOS-Kinderdorf verzichtet auf Spenden von Gamern
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch vorhin gelesen. Sollten sie nicht froh sein, wenn die so brutalen und unmenschlichen Computerspieler spenden und anderen Leuten helfen wollen?


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da Alienware ja sogar zu Dell gehört wirds wohl so sein wie bei Dell, japp.
> Aber du kannst doch auch in dem US-Shop bestellen, oder liefern die nicht nach Deutschland? Btw, das Gehäuse ist ja verdammt billig.. 49$? Kann ich kaum glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist halt nur ein Midigehäuse mit 100% Plastikanteil, da ist der Preis verständlich^^

Das Gehäuse ist das gleiche das Alienware bei ihren DestkopPCs benutzt. Du kannst die(oder Dell) ja mal anschreiben ob sie es einzeln verkaufen, wobei ich das bezweifle da es ja so etwas wie deren Markenzeichen ist.

EDIT: Boah haben die gesalzene Preise bei Alienware.


> AMD® Phenom&#8482; X4 9950 Black Edition Quadcore - 2,6 GHz 4 x 512 KB L2 Cache -  Neuer Quadcore! [+168 &#8364;]


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> SOS-Kinderdorf verzichtet auf Spenden von Gamern
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


Jetzt gehts aber los, oder?
Irgendwie muss ich da wieder an so ein Bild aus einem Blogeintrag von Steve denken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Boah haben die gesalzene Preise bei Alienware.



Verkaufen die nich auch für 30€ ne extra "Gaming-Netzwerkkarte" womit man noch bessere Pings bekommt? 

Ich weiß noch, da hab ich mich richtig kaputt gelacht xD


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Also ich finde beide Gehäuse abgrundtief hässlich, besonders das Obere. Das sieht einfach nur das Alienware-Nachbau aus. Dieses verchromte Plastik lässt einen enorm billigen Eindruck entstehen. Furchtbar. Das Alienware-Gehäuse ist hier deutlich besser, aber trotzdem noch extrem schlimm.
> 
> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich so ein Ding in die Bude stellen kann. Da würde ich Augenkrebs bekommen.



Vorallem auch wenn das auge mit "isst" ich sag das jetzt mal so, komtm es in 1 Linie darauf an was in dem Rechner steckt nicht was mit Heißkleber dran geklebt wurde.



pampam schrieb:


> Habe ich auch vorhin gelesen. Sollten sie nicht froh sein, wenn die so brutalen und unmenschlichen Computerspieler spenden und anderen Leuten helfen wollen?



Ja, weil wir Gamer sind immer die Brutalen, als Tank wirst du deine Gesamte WoW "Karriere" von Bossen, Spieler, Mobs verprügelt aber wenn du eins killst, boar ist der brutal der soll mir nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn sie Hilfe nicht wollen, sollen sie auch nicht rumjammern das alles so schlecht ist, scheinbar können sie ja drauf verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: haha, sry falls die Liste zu lang ist aber lachen musste ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
1.
	  Wir kennen Gamer nicht nur, wir sind selbst welche!
	  Es ist kein Zufall, dass unsere Computer für ihre Gaming und High-End-Leistungen berühmt sind. Wenn Sie einen Beweis brauchen, dass wir wirklich Gamer sind, dann fragen Sie doch mal unsere Gründer, während sie mit Ihrem Avatar auf dem Battlefield unterwegs sind.
   2.
	  Wir wissen wie wichtig Grafik ist
	  Gleichgültig ob Sie Spiele spielen, Filme oder Fotos bearbeiten, es soll perfekt aussehen. Wir statten alle unsere Systeme mit soviel Technologie aus, dass Sie wirklich Alles mit Leichtigkeit erledigen können.
   3.
	  Looks can kill.
	  Nicht nur die Grafik der Alienware PCs zieht alle Blicke auf sich. [b]Das Design unserer Gehäuse ist sowohl aggressiv, bedrohlich als auch cool[/b]. Jedes Gehäuse zeigt sofort dass es sich um eines der leistungsstärksten Systeme handelt.
   4.
	  Die perfekte Maschine ist diejenige, die mit Ihnen wächst.
	  Jedes Alienware-System muss in unseren Augen perfekt sein wenn wir es verschicken denn wir möchten, dass Sie das selbe Gefühl haben, wenn Sie Ihren PC zum ersten Mal hochfahren. Bedürfnisse ändern sich. So sollte es auch Ihr System. Alienware verwendet herstellerunabhängige Hardware, damit Sie Ihr System erweitern und ändern können, falls Sie es wünschen.
   5.
	  Es ist Ihre Wahl.
	  Wir wissen, dass jeder seinen eigenen Stil hat und dass ein einziges System nicht die Bedürfnisse von allen erfüllen kann. Mit Alienware erhalten Sie die Möglichkeit, die exakt für Sie passende Hardware auszuwählen. Gleichgültig, ob Sie Intel® oder AMD®, ATI® oder NVIDIA® bevorzugen, die Welt gehört Ihnen.
   8.
	  Unsere Systeme sind nicht für die breite Masse gedacht.
	  Wenn sich Ihre Vorstellung von Computerspielen auf Online-Auktionen und Solitaire beschränkt, dann sind unsere PCs sicherlich nicht das Richtige für Sie. Wir sind hier, um die Lücke für Topkunden, die mehr verlangen,.zu schließen.
```

5 und 8 wiedersprechen sich so ein bisschen.


----------



## PC-Flo (30. Juli 2009)

hmm ok dann wirds eins von NZXT. (Nemesis/Lexa/Guardian 921/Hush)

Danke euch


----------



## pampam (30. Juli 2009)

In Freiburg wurde letztes Jahr oder so das öffentliche trinken von Alkohol ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit untersagt, da es anscheinend zu vielen Schlägereien kam. Das Verbot wurde mit der begründung, dass nicht alle Schläger sind, die Alkohol trinken, wieder aufgehoben.
Gibts da nicht eine Verbindung zur "Killerspielediskussion"?


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Verkaufen die nich auch für 30€ ne extra "Gaming-Netzwerkkarte" womit man noch bessere Pings bekommt?
> 
> Ich weiß noch, da hab ich mich richtig kaputt gelacht xD



Meinst du die Killer-NIC? Die kostet aber über 100€.
Irgendwo hab ich auch mal in einem Test gelesen das die wirklich was bringt^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> EDIT: Boah haben die gesalzene Preise bei Alienware.



Die Preise sind absolut lächerlich und vollkommen bescheuert, genau so wie die Liste, welche Nebola gepostet hat. Und warum die als Tastatur nur Mist bzw. Office-Zeug anbieten finde ich auch komisch.

Ein PC mit folgendem:


AMD Phenom X4 9550 BE
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz
250 GB Festplatte
kostet 1.100€!! Das ist Mist für ca. 1/3 des Preises! Dass der PC als "Gaming-PC" angepriesen wird, finde ich eine Frechtheit! Aufpreis von 2GB Ram auf 4GB Ram (DDR2 800Mhz) kostet 84€!

Die Preise sind sooo dermaßen überteuert, das gibts garnicht.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Ich würde schon ehr zu one.de Pc's raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für 84€ bekomsmt du so 6Gb ram und die geben dir 2 o.O 

Alleine die Graka etc o.O


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Meinst du die Killer-NIC? Die kostet aber über 100&#8364;.



Killer Xeno Pro hab ich grade auf alienware.de gefunden.

Und die soll die FPS erhöhen. Den Test hätt ich echt gern ma gelesen xD

*edit*
Ja, die lallen was von Killer-Nic.

*edit*
wirklich interessant ..
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/killer...pro,2341-7.html
gibt offenbar eine freeware die das gleiche kann.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

ist doch alles Schwachsinn und pure Geldmacherei!


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist doch alles Schwachsinn und pure Geldmacherei!



Seh ich genauso - selbst wenn man sich den Test durchliest.
Wir reden hier davon, dass wir 100€ für Hardware ausgeben, die Downloads im Hintergrund bremst, damit die Spielperformance nicht sinkt .. na GZ! xD


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Der beste Teil der Liste bei dem ich lachen musste war folgender Satz.

_*Das Design unserer Gehäuse ist sowohl aggressiv, bedrohlich als auch cool*_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Killer Xeno Pro hab ich grade auf alienware.de gefunden.
> 
> Und die soll die FPS erhöhen. Den Test hätt ich echt gern ma gelesen xD
> 
> ...


Die Dinger verringern nur den Ping und sorgen so dafür, dass regelmässiger Bilder an den Monitor ausgegeben werden.


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Die Dinger verringern nur den Ping und sorgen so dafür, dass regelmässiger Bilder an den Monitor ausgegeben werden.



Dir is klar, dass du dich grade blamierst, oder?

Selbst wenn ich mein Netzwerkkabel rausziehe wird meine Grafikkarte fleißig Bilder produzieren *lol*

Hat null komma nichts miteinander zu tun!!


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich das verstanden hab hat die Kill NIC einen eigenen Prozessor, der den Netzwerkverkehr berechnet und so die CPU entlastet... keine Ahnung wie das genau läuft.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Also da ich bisher auch gut ohne so ein Mist klar gekommen bin, werde ich das auch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2009)

Ach schnulli. Der Prozessor/die CPU schiebt eh nur Daten zur Netzwerkkarte - den Rest macht der Ethernetcontroller. Dieser tolle spezielle Prozessor macht im Prinzip nur was man auch mit Onboard-Mitteln machen koennte: Profiling - d.h. dem Netzwerkverkehr des Spiels wird einfach eine hoehere Prioritaet zugewiesen. Wenn noch viele andere Sachen im Hintergrund aufs Netzwerk zugreifen mag das was bringen - aber wenn man einfach nur zockt (und nicht nebenher noch irgendwas runterlaed) wird man da wohl kaum einen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dir is klar, dass du dich grade blamierst, oder?
> 
> Selbst wenn ich mein Netzwerkkabel rausziehe wird meine Grafikkarte fleißig Bilder produzieren *lol*
> 
> Hat null komma nichts miteinander zu tun!!


Doch hat es. Es steigert die Fps in WOW z.B. um 10% (steht nicht nur in deren eigenen Beschreibung, sondern auch in der PCGH 08/09. S.11). 
Und ich kenne den  Unterschied zwischen dem Ping und FPS.


Also nix blammiert *puh...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Nur Schade das 10% nichts ist, wenn ich 40Fps habe habe ich dann 44Fps, oha wird man auch nicht merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nur Schade das 10% nichts ist, wenn ich 40Fps habe habe ich dann 44Fps, oha wird man auch nicht merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

eben desshalb lohnt es sich für den Normal-User auch nicht, die Grafikkarte zu übertakten. CPU lohnt da mehr, da bei der CPU die Leistung hauptsächlich durch den Takt bestimmt wird, bei der GPU aber eben nicht. Selbes Prinzip. Man bekommt 10% Mehrleistung - toll, das ist so gut wie garnichts, dafür wird die Karte wärmer (=lauter) und die Garantie ist hinüber.


----------



## Gomel (30. Juli 2009)

Achja: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691400/W...n/Windows/News/


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2009)

Richtig. Und auch die erhoehte Framerate hat man ja auch wieder nur, wenn man im Hintergrund noch andere Sachen laufen hat die aufs Netzwerk zugreifen. Zeigt ja dieser Tomshardware-Test recht deutlich.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> eben desshalb lohnt es sich für den Normal-User auch nicht, die Grafikkarte zu übertakten. CPU lohnt da mehr, da bei der CPU die Leistung hauptsächlich durch den Takt bestimmt wird, bei der GPU aber eben nicht. Selbes Prinzip. Man bekommt 10% Mehrleistung - toll, das ist so gut wie garnichts, dafür wird die Karte wärmer (=lauter) und die Garantie ist hinüber.


Besonders, wenn man sich die 140 Euro im Falle der Netzwerkkarte anschaut, für die man sich auch gleich ein neue oder eine zusätzlich Grafikkarte kaufen könnte.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

richtig. Und dadurch erhält man sicher mehr Leistug.

In Sachen Performance ist das sicher eine der sinnlosesten Upgrades.


edit: Hier nochmal ein Drucker (ich vergess immer wer das war, der einen für seinen Vater wollte Klick


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Hier nochmal ein Drucker (ich vergess immer wer das war, der einen für seinen Vater wollte Klick



Hier, Hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Danke dir in 9 Tagen hat er sind noch auf der Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: der scheint ja schon ganzschön gut zu sein, hat der auch Fax und Telefon drin ? naja ist ja zusammenhängend o.O

Was ich brauche ist Drucken, kopieren, scannen ( ist das nicht kopieren = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und die Druckkosten und die von der Tinte sind auch günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Joar, der Drucker ist bestellt, danke nochmal für den Tipp Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiß jemand wie schnell die liefer, also Alternate ?


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2009)

wenn du per Nachnahme bestellt hast, dann ist das in der Regel in 1-2 Tagen bei dir, also irre schnell. Da es aber schon spät ist, werden sie es erst morgen bearbeiten. Ich schätz mal Samstag oder Montag.

Hab selbst nen Brother, bei mir halten die Tinten relativ lange, ich kauf dann immer die günstigen bei uns im Elektro-Markt, also nicht die origial Brother. Da bezahl ich für nen Satz von den 3 Farben und 2x schwarz nur 15€, also wirklich günstig.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2009)

Gut zuwissen, Samstag wäre nicht so optimal, da es ja ein Geschenk ist sollte er nicht unbedingt morgens zur Tür gehen weil DHL klingelt und nen Drucker bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (31. Juli 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Doch hat es. Es steigert die Fps in WOW z.B. um 10% (steht nicht nur in deren eigenen Beschreibung, sondern auch in der PCGH 08/09. S.11).
> Und ich kenne den  Unterschied zwischen dem Ping und FPS.
> 
> Also nix blammiert *puh...*
> ...



Also so wie du es im ersten Post geschrieben hast ist es Schwachsinn. 
Aber naja, will ich dir mal glauben, dass dus besser weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wies Ogil gesagt hat isses richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Mozilla Firefox erreicht 1.000.000.000 Downloads

Mozilla Firefox hat einen großen Meilenstein erreicht. Wahrscheinlich noch am heutigen Freitag wird der alternative Browser die Marke von 1.000.000.000 Downloads geknackt haben. Diese Marke zeigt damit deutlich, dass sich der Browser in den letzten Jahren einen guten Namen erarbeitet hat.

Klick

---------------------------

Bilder einer Radeon HD 4860

Die Radeon-HD-4800-Serie soll Nachwuchs bekommen, zumindest berichten dies diverse Internetseiten. Eine Radeon HD 4860 soll es sein, die sich zwischen der Radeon HD 4850 sowie der Radeon HD 4870 platzieren wird. Und mittlerweile kann man mit Gewissheit sagen, dass die Karte auf den Markt kommen wird.

Klick


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691400/W...n/Windows/News/


lol schon geknackt, das ging aber fix, soviel zu Microsofts sicherheitsvorkerungen xDDDDDDDDD


ich werd mir aber kein win7 holn (wenn sowieso legal im laden!!) weil vista ja auch jut ist, und dx11 auch für vista kommt ^.^


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. Juli 2009)

hmm na ich werd 100% die chance nutzen und mir für die zukunft die Verbiligte Win 7 Version für 50 Euronen kaufen, habe keine lust 100-450 Euro dafür auszugeben und außerdem hat ms eingesehen das es Schwachsin ist von einem OS 10 VErsionen rauszubringen in einer Preispanne von 100- 900 euro

achja erbitte um Hilfe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=116181

mfg


----------



## Falathrim (31. Juli 2009)

Du weißt aber, dass die 50€-Aktion lange vorbei ist?


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2009)

_Gnihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. Juli 2009)

xDDDDDD außerdem hättest du´s eh schwer gehabt an eins dranzukommen, es gab nur 7500 <<<<<<---- !!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! win7 für die 50 euro aktion in ganz deutschland!

win7 gabs nur  1tag  für 50euro und alle großen läden hatten 5-7 win7 editionen für 50euro und die warn meist nach 10min weg!


----------



## Falathrim (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte eins und hab verplant zu bezahlen, weswegen storniert wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hab von 10 000 gelesen, aber trotzdem verdammt wenig : /


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Abber insgesamt sollten es doch 100.000 oder 1.000.000 gewesen sein ? weiß gerade nciht genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

die läden hätten grösse bewiesen, wenn sie zahl vor dem verkauf veröffentlich hätten. zusammen mit nem offenen brief an MS, dass sie sich an solchen aktionen nicht beteiligen hätten sie mich als kunden gewonnen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass die 50€-Aktion lange vorbei ist?



Ich hab Vitamin B und Bekomm die Tage noch den Gutschein von nem Typen der im PC-Laden Arbeitet^^


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Weltweit wars wohl ne Million. Aber da finde ich die 10 000 für ein Land wie Deutschland erst recht wenig...


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ich hab Vitamin B und Bekomm die Tage noch den Gutschein von nem Typen der im PC-Laden Arbeitet^^


lol, dann hattest du aber grooooooooooooßes glück das dein kumpel dir einen gutschein zurückgelegt hat.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich cool wäre, könnte ich mir jetzt die GTX275 bei Zack holen, glaub aber das würde garnichts für mich bringen von einer 9800GT auf eine GTX275, weil alle Spiele wie Left 4 Dead und so laufen flüssig.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Japp, das ist schon ein cooler Preis... mir reicht meine 8800GT aber auch noch bis die DX11 Karten kommen, noch ruckelt kein Spiel.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Solange: http://www.endwelt.com/ noch flüssig läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nettes Browsergame so nebenbei.  Besonders geil ist , die Aufträge, man fährt mit so einem Auto und das Radio dabei... höre das die ganze Zeit, Qualität ist auch richtig geil !


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Sieht cool aus, schau ich mir mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und : Ich hab eben erfahren dass am Herbst hier flächendeckend 6 Mbit verfügbar sind, und da wird das Glasfaserkabel direkt vorm Haus in der Straße haben wirds vermutlich sogar noch mehr /cheer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Ich mit meinem Dorf 2000DSL, aber läuft eigentlich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut DSL-Test haben wir sogar 3000.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Da wär ich auch schon damit zufrieden, alles ist besser als DSL-Lite. Aber ich beschwer mich auch über 6+ k nicht ^^


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Jo ich bin naja Dorf so nicht mehr ganz. aber 1000er DSL und laut Speedtest 1800 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 7.7 gibbet 6k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Das Endwelt Radio hat ganz schönen Bass, muss man sagen, ist alles so Tecno, Trance, aber ganz gut eigentlich, besser als manche YouTube Qualität.

http://www.endwelt.com/img/flash/quest.swf


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

schw***vergleich?

32 Mbit/s Download - 2 MBit/s Upload  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Wow, da haste ja echt den Läng... n schnellen Anschluss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

netter avatar .. :-) 

kabel deutschland hat diesen monat die bandbreite erhöht. kostenlos. muss man nur auf deren seite freischalten lassen ...


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir nicht lieber nen gescheites Gehäuse hole. http://www.amazon.de/Antec-Hundred-Geh%C3%...508&sr=8-17

z.B. dieses hier, das Antec Twelve Hundred ist mir dann aber wieder zu hoch, aber für 40 Euro mehr?, brauch man wegen den Kühlern nen gutes Netzteil das man alle anschließen kann oder hat jedes normale Netzteil genügende Anschlüsse oder wie ist das?


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Zumindest bei meinem Gehäuse sind die 3 Frontkühler alle über einen einzigen Molex (und das hat jedes Netzteil) angeschlossen, ich denke nicht dass das beim Antec anders ist.
@sympathisant, das ist ja auch mal ein toller Service 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns wird das dann wohl über Kabel BW laufen, die gehören ja zu Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Hab ja zurzeit meinen PC aufn Tisch stehen, haben langen, also breiten Tisch eher gesagt und da steht mein PC drauf wie son Grab aufm Friedhof, deswegen dachte ich , wenn man schon nen gescheiten mit schönem Aussehen und beleuchteten Lüfter hinstellt, hat das schon viel mehr Aussehen, deswegen dachte ich an das Nine Hundred Gehäuse, wiel das Antec Twelve Hundred würde von der Größe nicht hinpassen, weil bei mir geht über den Schreibtisch sone schräge drüber mit nem Dachfenster.


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. Juli 2009)

Endwelt spiel erinnert mich sehr an fallout 3 ^-^


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

So ist es ;p


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Intel Sechs-Kern-Prozessor „Gulftown“ angetestet

Intels nächster Schritt sieht für den Desktop-Markt erst einmal die Einführung neuer Mainstream-Prozessoren vor, ehe man sich wieder dem High-End-Segment widmet. Im zweiten Quartal 2010 soll dort der „Gulftown“ getaufte Proband in den Ring steigen, ein in 32 nm gefertigter Prozessor mit sechs Kernen. Dieser zeigt sich erstmals.

Klick


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sieht echt geil aus ^^
Aber wenigstens passt der auf den 1366-Sockel und nicht wieder auf einen neuen...


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist das Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das ich merk das da viel RAM ist icksdeh


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

siehst du nicht die 24 Threads? Das sind 2 Prozessoren mit 24 Threads, da jeder Kern nochmal einen zusätzlichen emuliert, eben wie der Core i7 auch. Der Core i7 ist für den PC ein 8-Core, desshalb ist der ja auch so schnell. Der neue Gulftown hat 6 physikalische und 6 emulierte "Kerne", daher die vielen Threads. Das ist Leistung pur!


----------



## Gomel (31. Juli 2009)

Naja,wenn die 4 Kerne bei 100% Auslastung sind,was derzeit garnicht/selten passiert,bringen die 4 Threats genau 0%,wenn nicht sogar - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wer brauch 24 Threats?Die Programmierer haben schon Probleme mit 4 Kernen,bis 24 Kerne ausgenutzt werden,wird der Gulftown schon längst veraltet sein..


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2009)

Moin, weiß wer ob Conrad einen Female/Female DVI Adapter in seinem Sortiment führt? Hab mich schon mal auf der Seite umgesehen und bin dort nicht fündig geworden. Allerdings kann es in den Filialen doch der Fall sein. Wohne nebst Hamburg, und wollte morgen mal die Runde machen durch die City. Da ich mir ne PS3 morgen wohl zulege, und ich ein HDMI/DVI Kabel habe. Allerdings mit nem Male Anschluss. Wollte die PS3 über meinen PC Monitor laufen lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

Gomel jeder Thread hat die volle Leistung eines Kernes, egal ob der physikalische ausgelastet ist oder nicht. Mit einem Core i7 920 stehen dir 8x2,66Ghz zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (31. Juli 2009)

Wie soll das den gehen?Ein Kern erzeugt doch nur einen 2.,wie soll das bei 100% Auslastung gehen?Der 2. Kerne dürfte eigentlich garkeinen leistungsgewinn bringen,oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

Naja,ich versuch schon zu googeln,aber irgendwas brauchbares find ich auchnicht...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Juli 2009)

hi all hab ma ne frage gehäuse gekriegt und teile endlich gekriegt eingebaut jetzt wollte ich für den tower coolermaster cm 690 ne lüfterregeler einbauen welchen würdet ihr bevorzugen 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Moddin...ack::11729.html
oder 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Moddin...nel::10801.html
wer net wer mir  dabei einer  helfen könnte es zu entscheiden einen von beiden zu hollen


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Moin, weiß wer ob Conrad einen Female/Female DVI Adapter in seinem Sortiment führt? Hab mich schon mal auf der Seite umgesehen und bin dort nicht fündig geworden. Allerdings kann es in den Filialen doch der Fall sein. Wohne nebst Hamburg, und wollte morgen mal die Runde machen durch die City. Da ich mir ne PS3 morgen wohl zulege, und ich ein HDMI/DVI Kabel habe. Allerdings mit nem Male Anschluss. Wollte die PS3 über meinen PC Monitor laufen lassen.


_
Leider weiss ich nicht ob Conrad das führt , mich würde nur mal interessieren wo du dir die Box holst und wieviel du dafür zahlst..

@über mir : 

Ganz klar  die hier _


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

keiner von beiden, aber wenn, dann den NZXT. 

Eine ganz normale 3,5" 4Kanal-Steuerung reicht doch vollkommen?! Bekommst für 15€ und kannst 8 Lüfter regeln.


----------



## Ogil (31. Juli 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Wie soll das den gehen?Ein Kern erzeugt doch nur einen 2.,wie soll das bei 100% Auslastung gehen?Der 2. Kerne dürfte eigentlich garkeinen leistungsgewinn bringen,oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> Naja,ich versuch schon zu googeln,aber irgendwas brauchbares find ich auchnicht...


Naja - ganz so wie es Asoriel sagt ist es nicht. Stichwort ist Hyper-threading.

PS: Ganz knapp - der zusaetzliche Thread wird nicht emuliert, sondern ist schon in Hardware vorhanden - aber halt nicht als vollstaendiger zusaetzlicher Core. Im Prinzip gibt es in einem Core ein paar Elemente doppelt - und der Rest wird geteilt, wenn ein Thread eh grad nicht drauf zugreift.


----------



## Gomel (31. Juli 2009)

Sowas in der Art meinte ich auch,nur steht bei Wikipedia nichts über die Performance wenn die Kerne bei 100% Auslastung sind,oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Wohnt jemand in Waldbröl oder in der Nähe davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (31. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wohnt jemand in Waldbröl oder in der Nähe davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vom Namen her --> *Nein!*


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu der vorhin geposteten Lüfter Steuerung, kann man die an jedem "gängigen" Gehäuse anbringen ?

Wenn ich bei Hardwareversand so einen mitbestelle bauen die den auch gleich ein ?

Wie sinn voll ist so eine Steuerung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

die Steuerung macht dann Sinn, wenn du deine Lüfter regeln willst. Ich kann es dir mal an meinem Beispiel erklären. In der Regel hab ich alles auf Standarttakt, vorne 2 und hinten 2 120mm-Lüfter. Wenn ich die auf 12V laufen lasse, dann hör ich den Luftzug, was mich stört, ich habs (am Desktop) gerne leise. Also kommen da die Lüfter runter auf 5-7V. Das ist lautlos, trotzdem hab ich nen Airflow im Gehäuse. Bei Spielen lass ich es meistens auf ca. 8-9V, man hört fast nichts, Airflow ist besser und auch unter Last ist genügend Kühlung vorhanden. Wenn ich übertakte für "Benchsessions", dann laufen alle auf 12V. Ist dann zwar nichtmehr silent, aber kühl


edit: Ach ja, die kannst du in jedes Gehäuse mit den passenden Slots (gibts in 5,25" und 3,5") einbauen. Bei den 3,5" brauchst du U-Schienen, die sollten normal beim Gehäuse mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Unglaublich... da geht man mit Verdacht auf ne Zahnfleischenzündung zum Zahnartzt und kommt mit ner Wurzelbehandlung heim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Nebola, ich hab zwar den Link nicht gesehen, aber für gewöhnlich kann man die in einen ganz normalen Laufwerkschacht einbauen. Sinnvoll, naja... wenn es dir nichts ausmacht wenn deine Lüfter immer auf 100% laufen brauchst du es nicht, ansonsten ist es ganz praktisch.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Ich bin am überlegen ob sich sowas lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wenn ich mir später nen neuen Rechner hole, dann brauche ich ja auch noch nen Kartenlesegerät oder so Teil.

Bei den meisten Gehäusen, sind aber Lüfter dabei oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du nicht mehr das Blaue Bild in der Sig und deinem Avatar ? Mir wird nichts angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

doch, hab ich noch drin Ich sehs bei mir auch.

Zum Thema Lüftersteuerung&Kartenleser: Ich würde mir mit einem Kartenleser nicht das Gehäuse verschandeln, optisch find ich sowas furchtbar.  Lüftersteuerung hab ich eine für ich glaub 12€, die reicht vollkommen.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

> Bei den meisten Gehäusen, sind aber Lüfter dabei oder ? wink.gif


Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie ein Gehäuse komplett ohne Gehäuselüfter gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Cardreader gehts mir wie Asoriel, aber du kannst ja auch einen externen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Naja jetzt habe ich nen Kartenleser der hinter ner Klappe zum auf drücken ist, zusammen mit 2 USB 2.0, Micro und Audio etc.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Unglaublich... da geht man mit Verdacht auf ne Zahnfleischenzündung zum Zahnartzt und kommt mit ner Wurzelbehandlung heim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, die Zahnärzte, ich bin auch nur 1 mal hingegangen zur Kontrolle und musst in 3 Wochen wieder hin, glaube jetzt zum 5. Mal, ich verstehs nicht. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, das ich schlechte Zähne habe, nur es geht irgendwie ums Zahnfleisch und dadrunter irgendwas.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Aha, professionelle Zahnreinigung? Wenn die nicht sagen dass es unbedingt notwendig ist lass dir die 'Zahnfleischtaschen' nicht anheben und reinigen, ich kenne einige bei denen sich dann alles entzündet hat...


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Er hats nur drauf angesprochen, weil es so rötlich ist, ich nehme immer jeden Abend sone Mundspülung und die wirkt, dann ist es wieder schön rosa ;p


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Einmal alle Temporären Internet Datein gelöscht und nun sehe ich Asoriels Sig wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte auch vorsichtig sein wenn einem gesagt wird ja der eine Zahn muss raus, und sich hinterher herraustellt das es 8 mehr waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja Lippenbändchen durchschneiden ist auch nicht so dolle, man merkt nichts aber wenn man spürt wie das Messer am Zahn/Kiefer kratzt kriege ich das grausen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Man hat dir 9 Zähne gezogen? O_o
Und was sind bitte Lippenbändchen, sagt mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Wenn der Zahnarzt bei mir immer, mit irgend som Bohrer an meinen kleinen Zähne was macht, da rutsch ich vom Stuhl runter.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Juli 2009)

Das hier isn Technik-Forum, keine Diskussion über Zahnärzte und deren Behandlungen :>


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

hui, da bin ich aber froh, dass ich stabile Beißerchen hab bei dem was ihr so alle erzählt.


Es gibt Gehäuse, bei denen Lüfter dabei sind, aber nicht bei allen. Zum Beispiel LianLi/Antec/NZXT sind oft schon ausgestattet. Oft ist es aber so, dass die Standart-Lüfter nicht viel taugen, in den meisten Fällen lohnt es sich, gute Lüfter mitzukaufen.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn der Zahnarzt bei mir immer, mit irgend som Bohrer an meinen kleinen Zähne was macht, da rutsch ich vom Stuhl runter.


Ich rutsch schon so immer fast runter, mein Zahnartzt stellt den Stuhl immer auf so ne üble Neigung dass man fast kopfüber runterrutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber gut, reden wir über angenehmere Sachen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm... wenn ich heute zwischen 18 und 20 was per Overnight express bestellt habe, kommt das morgen auch an? Ich mein wegen Wochenende und so?^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. Juli 2009)

in meinem gehäuse is kein lüfter, nur das nt pustet was rein^^ ist aber nochnie abgestürzt in 1.5jahrn


----------



## pampam (31. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Oft ist es aber so, dass die Standart-Lüfter nicht viel taugen, in den meisten Fällen lohnt es sich, gute Lüfter mitzukaufen.



Genau deswegen sind ja auch bei vielen keine dabei. Das finde ich vorallem bei den Gehäusen unter 100€ gut, weil da meistens eh nur ziemlich schlechte Lüfter dabei wären, die auch noch einen Aufpreis mit sich bringen würden. Kauft man sich aber ein wirklich teures und guten Gehäuse, dann sollte, finde ich, auch ein paar gescheite Lüfter dabei sein.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

Das NT pustet REIN? Dann läuft aber was falsch!


Selor Kiith: Das wird dir wahrscheinlich nur der Versand sagen können. Normal sollte irgendwo ne Angabe sein, wann spätestens bestellt werden darf, damit das Zeug am Tag darauf ankommt.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Selor, hast dus bei Amazon bestellt? Da steht dann eigentlich immer dran, wann du damit rechnen kannst. Ich schätze mal dass 18-20 Uhr schon zu spät ist und es erst am Montag kommt... kann aber sein dass dann die Overnightkosten nicht berechnet wurden, war bei mir jedenfalls schon mal so.

Edit : Eben mal geschaut:


> Lieferung bis Montag, 3. August: Bestellen Sie in den nächsten 22 Stunden und 45 Minuten und wählen Sie Overnight-Express  an der Kasse


Da der Timer meistens bei 24 Stunden anfängt bekommst du es mit Glück doch noch morgen...


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man hat dir 9 Zähne gezogen? O_o
> Und was sind bitte Lippenbändchen, sagt mir nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guck mal was hinter deiner Ober-und Unterlippe ist, son "Bändchen" das mit dem Zahnfleisch zusammen hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja 9 Zähne in 2 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Essen ist da nicht mehr, nur schlürfen und trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Zähne sind auch Stabil, wenn man bedenkt das ich mit meinen vorderen Milchzähnen! 1 mal auf die Fensterbank und 1 mal auf das Geländer von ner Eishalle geschlagen bin und nichts war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wie sieht es eigentlich mit Soundkarten aus ? Ich höre oft also eigentlich täglich Technobase oder eigene Musik aus iTunes und möchte wissen wieviel besser die "Qualität" (?) dann wäre.

Achja und kann mir jemand sagen woran ich ein passendes/gutes/Bzw schlechtes Motherboard erkenne ? ich kenne mich jetzt relativ mit Grakas, CPU's und so aus aber Motherboards tappe ich im dunkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine bei MSI etc.  diese Namen "MSI daefh8p0ff2jü40fh2f024f" irgendwelche Sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also wie sieht es eigentlich mit Soundkarten aus ? Ich höre oft also eigentlich täglich Technobase oder eigene Musik aus iTunes und möchte wissen wieviel besser die "Qualität" (?) dann wäre.




Wenn du ein anständiges gutes 5.1 System hast lohnt sich das oder ein Headset das über die Soundkarte läuft, aber sonst ein schwaches 100 Euro 2.1 System, wird man da nicht viel Verbesserung hören.

@Asoriel findest du das dieses Gehäuse ein ordentliches ist: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...Two::11845.html und das man die Lüfter behalten kann?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist super. Wenn die Lüfter die selben sind wie im Antec 1200, was ist stark vermute, dann würde ich sie tauschen. Wirklich leise sind die nie, einigermaßen still nur auf der niedrigsten Stufe. 

Soll dich aber nicht vom Kauf abhalten, das Gehäuse ist top!


Nebola, was hast du denn für Boxen? Wie Soramac schon sagte - bei günstigen wirst du kein Unterschied merken, erst ab nem Teufel Concept E oder Logitech Z-2300 lohnt sich das in meinen Augen.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Was würdest du mir dann für ein Gehäuse empfehlen?

Dachte an eins, das leise ist, gut aussieht und gut kühlt, weil mein PC wird wenn es richtig warm draußen ist, ziemlich laut. Kann so zwischen 100-150 Euro kosten. Könnte auch ein Fenster haben, sollte aber nicht zu hoch sein, wie das Antec Twelve Hundred


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

Da kommst du deutlich günstiger weg

Gehäuse: Rebel9

Lüfter: 3x Tacens Ventus

LüftersteuerungScythe Kaze Master Ace

Zubehör für 2. Lüfter in der Front: Klick

Gesammt: 115&#8364;


Das ganze gibts auch noch als Bigtower mit nem Bigtower (Rebel12), welches aber nochmal einiges mehr kosten würde (ca. 180&#8364


edit: Okay, also nen Midi-Tower Fenster kannst du recht einfach selbst einbauen oder dir die Seitenwand mit Fenster dazukaufen. Kostet 10&#8364; und sieht scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick
Ist viel zu groß und die Aufnahme für die Lüfter sind dämlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich mehr auf das Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das es um die Uhrzeit noch am nächsten Tag kommt ist klar...


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe im Moment die Logitech Z4 Boxen, werde mir aber nächstes Jahr nachdem der Rechner da ist neue holen, nen 5.1 System wohl.

Das Gehäuse wollte ich mir eigentlich! holen, nur ist das wirklich 54cm oder so lang ? o.O Klick

Ich finde auch das Aussehen gut, also vorne das man die Kühler so sieht, welche Kühler würdest du mir denn dafür empfehlen ?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

sollte keinen Unterschied machen, da es Freitag ist. Samstag oder Sonntag wär was anderes.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Das sieht ja ganz nett aus Asoriel, möchte aber doch lieber nen fertiges Gehäuse, sozusagen wie das bei Antec, weil mir das Fenster gut gefällt und das Gitter in der Front mit den Lüftern dahinter, das gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Okidoki... Problem ist nur... jetzt muss ich Depp doch tatsächlich morgen um 10 Uhr aufstehen, weil da was von bis 12 Uhr Stand ...


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

Soramac das sind Gitter, ist so ne Art Mesh-Front. Hab das Gehäuse selbst hier, und die Lüfter werd ich mir auch demnächst reinbauen. Aktuell hab ich noch blaue verbaut, ich kann dir gerne mal ein Bildchen mit dem Fenster raussuchen.


edit: Schau mal hier


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac das sind Gitter, ist so ne Art Mesh-Front. Hab das Gehäuse selbst hier, und die Lüfter werd ich mir auch demnächst reinbauen. Aktuell hab ich noch blaue verbaut, ich kann dir gerne mal ein Bildchen mit dem Fenster raussuchen.
> 
> 
> edit: Schau mal hier



Stimmt, das war das. Das sieht auch alles gut und nett aus, aber glaub hab mich einfach in das Gehäuse verliebt, schon als ich das gehsehn hab, habe ja auch ein  Gehäuse von Sharkoon und mir gefällts nicht, da man auch immer die ganzen Fingertatscher drauf sieht. Glaub werde mir trotzdem das Gehäuse kaufen: Link Laut Beschreibung kann man noch 2 Lüfter einbauen, wo genau? - 1x 120mm (Seitenteil, optional)
- 1x 120mm (Mitte, optional) wo befindet sich das? Und ist es umständlich das Netzteil unten einzubauen, statt oben?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

Netzteil unten finde ich persönlich besser. Umständlich absolut nicht. Der 2. Lüfter kommt hinter die HDD-Käfige. Und das 900 ist ein geniales Gehäuse, aber ich steh nicht so auf was fertiges, ich mach das lieber selbst.

Das Gehäuse gibts auch deutlich günstiger: Klick

Zum Thema Fingertatscher: ursprünglich ist das Gehäuse schwarz glänzend, ich habs matt-schwarz lackiert, damit war das Problem beseitigt


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Achja und kann mir jemand sagen woran ich ein passendes/gutes/Bzw schlechtes Motherboard erkenne ? ich kenne mich jetzt relativ mit Grakas, CPU's und so aus aber Motherboards tappe ich im dunkeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Achja was bringt eigentlich der 2 Knopf am Rechner also neben der Boot Knopf ? dieser resett Button ?


----------



## Shefanix (31. Juli 2009)

Instant Restart bringt das.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

da drückste drauf, wenn der PC hängt, dann startet er neu. Teste es einfach mal.

Zum Thema Mainboards kann ich dir deutlich mehr über die Intel- als über die AMD-Platinen erzählen.

Das wichtigste Merkmal ist der Chipsatz. Aktuelle für den 775er sind P45 und X48, dazu noch einige von Nvidia, für den Core i7 der X58. 
Ich geh mal etwas näher auf die 775er ein: Vorteil vom X48 ist, dass es SLI/CF mit den vollen Lanes unterstützt, der P45 kann hier nicht genügend zur Verfügung stellen. Dafür ist der P45 günstiger, stromsparender und lässt sich vor allem besser übertakten. Es gibt P45, die mit nem Quad 540Mhz FSB schaffen, unter LN2 noch mehr, bei dem X48 ist meistens schon bei ~480-500Mhz Schluss. Vorgänger sind hier P35/X38. 

Sonst gibts ein paar Dinge, auf die ich achte. Ein Mainboard sollte einen ICH10 bzw. ICH10R-Controller haben, genügend Lüfter/Sata-Anschlüsse, gutes Layout, viel FSB mitmachen, große Heatpipe, wenn möglich DualBios und möglichst viele Bauteile vertragen.

Wenn du ein bestimmtes Mainboard willst, dann frag

Ich kann dir auch noch eben die Namen von Gigabyte erklären. Ich nehm einfach mal ein GA-EP45-UD3 als Beispiel her.

GA steht für Gigabyte
EP45 für den P45 Chipsatz
UD3 für "Ultra Durable 3" was ne Technologie von Gigabyte zur Verlängertung der Lebensdauer ist

Die Namen kann man bei den meisten Herstellern aufschlüsseln.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Okay, danke für die Aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir passiet beim Knopf drücken nicht o.O

So das ist mein Rechner, also nicht die Hardware,  sonder nur das Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick

Erste umfangreiche Infos zu ATIs RV870-Chip

Klick

Weiß nicht ob schon welche darüber was wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Aufklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann würd ich mal überprüfen ob das Kabel zum Resetknopf richtig angeschlossen ist.

Die Infos zum neuen Ati-Chip sind ausm Oktober 2008  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Juli 2009)

Interessant, danke

Wobei die neueren Informationen auf deutlich mehr Mehrleistung hinweisen ;D


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die Infos zum neuen Ati-Chip sind ausm Oktober 2008
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o.O Mist voll übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Juli 2009)

richtig, dann wird ein Kabel falsch angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2009)

Wenn ich 1x auf den Boot Knopf drücke fährt er sofort herrunter, beim resett Knopf passiert nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich mir eigentlich beliebige RSS auf der G15 Refresh anzeigen lassen ?


----------



## Shefanix (1. August 2009)

Wenn du auf den Reset-Knopf drückst, sollte der normal nicht runterfahren. Der geht dann halt instant aus und fährt hoch, ohne diese lange prozedur des herunterfahrens.


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2009)

So mit den RSS Feeds funtioniert, habe mal mit Computer Base gemacht.

Kann man auch mehrere anzeigen lassen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja wenn ich auf den resett Knopf drücke / oder gedrückt halte passiert nichts.

Edit: haha sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick

Klick


----------



## Asoriel (1. August 2009)

ja klar kannst du dir auch mehrere anzeigen lassen.

Knöpfe unter dem Display sind wie folgt belegt:

1. Knopf: Nächste News
2. Knopf: auf dem Display weiterlesen
3. Knopf: News im Browser zeigen
4. Knopf: News als gelesen markieren


(ich hoff das stimmt so, ist nur aus dem Kopf, ich hab aktuell keine neuen News)


----------



## Soramac (1. August 2009)

Bin grad Warhammer Online patche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gabs doch zwei neue Klassen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. August 2009)

Hab das Firefox-Addon "Brief", damit sind RSS-Feeds echt komfortabel ;D


----------



## Asoriel (1. August 2009)

stimmt, habs auch gerade installiert, ist toll.

Hab auch nochmal meinem Ram n bischen eingeheizt. Lief zwar nur auf 970Mhz bei 5-5-5-15, dafür lief die CPU mit nem 485er-FSB. Mal sehen, was da noch geht. Hier mal ein Screen von den Werten die ich erreicht hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Keine Lust mehr, heute Nacht das Limit des Boards zu finden. War eben schon bei 497Mhz FSB, bei 500Mhz gabs nen Freeze. Selbst 497 sind aber verdammt ordentlich. Hab nochmal nen Screen gemacht, mit FSB500 ists noch durchgelaufen, aber eingefroren als ich nen Screen machen wollte, davon hab ich leider kein Bild mehr. Waren aber ~8730MB/s wenn ich mich nicht täusche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für ne Hauruck-Aktion bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ich werde aber noch Versuche machen, bei denen der Ram übertaktet wird (1150Mhz sind angepeilt) und der FSB500 natürlich. Da könnte ich den Ram dann auch auf 1:1 laufen lassen, vllt. Latenzen ein wenig schärfer stellen.

Von euch mag nicht zufällig mal jemand Everest laufen lassen um zu vergleichen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2009)

ARGH!
Der Overnight Express nimmt es wirklich verdammt ernst -.-


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2009)

hehe, hoffentlich kommt der Drucker heute nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich wegfahren und das so früh, ooohhneeee garkeine Lust, blödes Auto abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (1. August 2009)

lol, Asoriel? Der q9550 für 175€:  klick

Hardwarebee unterbietet jetzt schon zum zweiten mal die großen Shops um mehr als 5€


----------



## Klos1 (1. August 2009)

Der kleine Bloomfield ist auch gut runter gegangen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a366185.html


----------



## Falathrim (1. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Der kleine Bloomfield ist auch gut runter gegangen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a366185.html


Mit dem 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a392100.html
hier schon fast interessant ;D

EDIT:

Erster Benchmark-Test vom Lynnfield


----------



## Asoriel (1. August 2009)

Radon ist doch für die toll, die noch einen kaufen wollen Ich hab meinen für 186€ gekauft, was auch ein top Preis war, damit bin ich zufrieden. Ich war mir beim Kauf ja bewusst, dass der Preis noch weiter fallen kann/wird.


----------



## Soramac (1. August 2009)

Könnte ich mir jetzt theoretisch ne GTX295 in mein PC klatschen udn dann hoffen das die FPS besser werden und die Spiele net mehr ruckeln, oder muss da alles besser sein dann?


----------



## Shefanix (1. August 2009)

Wie sieht dein restliches System denn aus? :>


----------



## Soramac (1. August 2009)

9800GT

Netzteil war glaub ich nur 500, laut dem Hersteller soll es ein ziemlich schlechtes sein, aber bei mir ist noch nie was passiert

Mainboard weiß ich nicht, wird nicht angezeigt

Prozessor AMD Phenom 9850 Quad Core Proezssor

4GB RAM


----------



## Shefanix (1. August 2009)

Also mit ner GTX295 sollte dann so ziemlich alles flüssig laufen, kommt halt drauf an was du spielen willst. Obwohl der Phenom ja auch nicht so die Bombe is. Aber ne GTX275 würde da auch reichen.


----------



## pampam (1. August 2009)

Die Frage ist nur, ob sich ne GTX295 lohnen würde... Bei dem Preis würde ich noch warten und dann ne Dx11 Karte kaufen. Und so schlecht ist eine 9800GT ja auch wieder nicht.

edit: Und den Stromverbrauch von ca. 290 Watt sollte man auch beachten! Für die knapp 400&#8364;, die so eine Karte kostet, kann man sich ja nen schönen Prozessor und ne gute Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2009)

Hab mir heute nun ne PS3 gekauft, allerdings merk ich schon das das umstecken auf dauer richtig nerven wird. Kann ich mit dem Teil Rechner und PS3 am Monitor betreiben, wenn eines der Geräte immer aus ist? Damit es keine Signalüberlagerungen gibt. Denn ein KVM Switch kostet abartig viel Geld. Ausserdem hol ich mir zum Ende des Jahres einen LCD TV, bräuchte das Y-Kabel also eh nur Übergangweise.


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2009)

Naja hier ist ja noch nix los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2009)

_Sollte mir unbedingt mal :

Batman - The Dark Knight 

anschauen.. :X

Bild 1 :  Klick mich! 

Bild 2 :  Klick mich! 

Bild 3 :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Klos1 (2. August 2009)

@Painschecks: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattest du nicht mal gute rote Lüfter gesucht? Die sind bombastisch:

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?TY=item&amp...348&CT=1342


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2009)

_Naja , da ja keine neuer PC (zumindest dieses Jahr) mehr aufgebaut wird und der andere bald weg ist such ich die nichtmehr , aber schön sind sie :-)_


----------



## Ceek (2. August 2009)

Der Lüfter sieht echt klasse aus. Ich bin ja schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse und ich glaub, der würde sich in nem Antec 12 Hundred gut machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nurnoch ein bisschen sparen...


----------



## Klos1 (2. August 2009)

Der sieht nicht nur klasse aus, der ist auch absolut geil. Bin sowieso voll von Enermax-Lüfter überzeugt. Auf meinen CPU-Kühler hab ich auch einen mit gleichen Lager und das Ding ist einfach nicht zu hören.

Es gibt übrigens noch die Farben weiß, grün und blau.


----------



## Asoriel (2. August 2009)

zum Thema Lüfter: Bei HWL läuft gerade sie Sammelbestellung für die Noiseblocker Community-Lüfter sollte jemand Interesse haben. Ich glaub, ca. 10€ für die 120mm-Version.


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2009)

_*träum* 

...

*träum*

:X_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*träum*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Kleingeld...


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2009)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem... Ich bin ja vor einem Jahr von T-Online auf Gmail gewechselt als Emailanbieter und mir ist eben eingefallen dass ich jetzt ja eigentlich mal Thunderbird benutzen könnte (bei T-Online ging das nicht, weil immer die Mails vom Hauptuser abgerufen, egal welche Logindaten man angab). Jetzt ruft Thunderbird nur blöderweise alle 1305 Emails ab die sich im Laufe des Jahres angesammelt haben, obwohl die eigentlich alle schon gelesen wurden. Kann ich Thunderbird irgendwie sagen dass er die nicht mehr abrufen muss?


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2009)

Dein altes Avatar war besser Painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Kleingeld...



_Schön wärs.. :X_


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Problem... Ich bin ja vor einem Jahr von T-Online auf Gmail gewechselt als Emailanbieter und mir ist eben eingefallen dass ich jetzt ja eigentlich mal Thunderbird benutzen könnte (bei T-Online ging das nicht, weil immer die Mails vom Hauptuser abgerufen, egal welche Logindaten man angab). Jetzt ruft Thunderbird nur blöderweise alle 1305 Emails ab die sich im Laufe des Jahres angesammelt haben, obwohl die eigentlich alle schon gelesen wurden. Kann ich Thunderbird irgendwie sagen dass er die nicht mehr abrufen muss?




Nicht wirklich... Thunderbird schließen, E-Mail Account öffnen und alle gelesenen und nicht wichtigen E-Mails löschen, Thunderbird wieder starten ^^


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2009)

Hm.. bei über 1000 Mails zu schauen welche man evtl. noch braucht kann dauern... na gut, lass ich eben alle abrufen, mehr als ein paar Stunden wirds schon nicht dauern.


----------



## Meilo1 (2. August 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hab youtube video gesehen wo einer so cmd befehl macht, oder am besten schautes euch an


kann mir einer sagen für was das gut ist? ausehr das es cool aussieht?


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2009)

Bestimmt formatiert er oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich weiß es leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab youtube video gesehen wo einer so cmd befehl macht, oder am besten schautes euch an
> 
> kann mir einer sagen für was das gut ist? ausehr das es cool aussieht?



Der zeigt dir nur das komplette Verzeichnis, also alle Pfade zu den Ordern, Unterordnern und den Dateien. Und je mehr sich in dem Verzeichnis befindet desto mehr gibt er auch aus.
Was daran aber cool sein soll weiss ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2009)

Ich hab irgendwie n seltsames Problem...
Sobald mein PC mal ne halbe Stunde oder so läuft passiert es dass ich bei Youtube-Videos erst warten muss bis sie komplett geladen sind, bis sie anfangen zu spielen. Ich seh keinen Fortschrittbalken, aber nach ein paar Minuten ist es voll geladen und fängt dann an abzuspielen....
Das gleiche passiert bei Downloads, das 'Herunterladen'-Fenster kommt erst wenn die Datei eigentlich schon runterladen ist, und wenn ich dann auf 'Datei speichern' klicke ist sie sofort da - weil anscheinend im Hintergrund schon runtergeladen wurde.
Irgendjemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage nochmals, ihr sagt ja alle immer warten noch bis zu den neuen Grafikkarten, aber die werden doch bestimmt besser sein als eine GTX295 und gibt es Spiele die zurzeit eine GTX295 in den Abgrund treiben oder eine  GTX285. Wieso sollte man dann auf die neuen teuren Grafikkrarten warten, wegen Weihnachten, wenn man jetzt ne gute GTX285 sich holen kann und dann immer noch alle Spiele flüssig spielen kann, ich dneke mal nicht das Aion, Left 4 Dead 2, Diablo 3, Stracraft 2 usw, eine von den neuen Grafikkarten brauch oder bei den alten ruckeln wird, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2009)

Also wenn man nicht gerade auf abartigen Auflösungen und mit 16X AA spielt wird man eine GTX295 nichtmal ansatzweise in die Knie zwingen können, würde ich sagen.
Natürlich wärst du mit so einer gut bedient und könntest alles ruckelfrei spielen, mit einer GTX3xx Karte könntest aber höchstwahrscheinlich für das gleiche Geld länger ruckelfrei spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Ja, das stimmt, aber ich meine, es gibt doch jetzt überhaupt keine Spiele, sogar nächstes Jahr die so eine super Grafikkarte brauchen, ich meine meine 9800GT ist auch nicht mehr die beste und solangsam bei manchen spielen, wie Warhammer alles auf Hoch, ruckelt es in den Szenarios dann doch schon. Falls ich jetzt eine kaufen würde, könntet ihr mir eine bestimmte empfehlen?

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Dachte an diese hier. Weil komischerweise gibts ja keine GTX280 mehr zu kaufn.


----------



## Ceek (3. August 2009)

Ich persönlich würde noch mit dem Aufrüsten warten, die 9800 GT reicht doch für eigentlich alle aktuellen Spiele auf maximalen Details. Wenn nicht drehste die halt ein bisschen runter, optisch macht das dann sowieso meistens keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Ich würde warten,die ~3 Monate,wirst du auch damit auskommen,und was gibt es schlimmeres,als wenn man eine eigentlich leistungsstarke Grafikkarte hat,aber nicht mit allen Effekten,etc spielen kann,weil sie es einfach nicht kann?Ich würde warten..

/Und außerdem,wieso jetzt noch Geld in Nvidia investieren?Wenn die neuen Ati Grafikkarten wieso leistungsstärker,als alles derzeitige werden?Sie sollen ja in vielen Bereichen "aufgeblasen"worden sein,im Spitzenmodell kommt vielleicht sogar 512Bit mit GDDR5,was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

_Wart lieber auf die neuen Karten , wie EspCap schon sagte : 

..mit einer GTX3xx Karte könntest aber höchstwahrscheinlich für das gleiche Geld länger ruckelfrei spielen..

------

Wenn du dich aber von der GTX285 nicht abbringen lässt , dann :  eine von hier?

_


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2009)

Die find ich mal schick: http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...51f1b93ee4810f3


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

_Stimmt , und der Preis ist auch super.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Mir gehts ja eher drumm, was für Spiele sollte ich mit einer neuen GTX3xx spielen können?, glaub nicht das es nächstes Jahr Spiele gibt, die eine GTX285 oder GTX295 in die Knie zwingen könnte, klar könnte ich jetzt warten , aber ich glaube die werden dann alle erstmal über 300 Euro kosten und erst so Feburar 2010 runter gehen vom Preis.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2009)

Und die GTX295 kommt ja vom Preis nichtmal annähernd an die 300€ Marke ran... Ich würde warten - was heisst würde. ich kauf mir Ende des Jahres auch ne neue.


----------



## Ceek (3. August 2009)

Wenn ich mein Geld nicht schon für ein iPhone und ein paar nicht IT Sachen verplant hätte, würde ich mir glaub ich das kaufen^^

[attachment=8525:habenwill.JPG]


----------



## pampam (3. August 2009)

Ich habe auch vor, meinen PC aufzurüsten und mit er Zeit (fast) komplett zu ersetzen.
Zuerst Netzteil, dann Mainboard, Ram und CPU gleichzeitig und dann kommt ne neue Grafikkarte und evt. auch noch eine Festplatte.
Da ich eine Ausbildung beginne, sollte es mir möglich sein, endlich die Teile zu wechseln, ohne auf etwas verzichten zu müssen (außer Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Das ist klar,das es in der nächsten Zeit kein Spiel gibt,was die Karten in die Knie zwingt,nur was bringt dir das?Es gibt Dx11 Spiele und dann schaust in die Röhre,weil du trotz genug Leistung nicht alles aufs maximale drehen kannst,was bringt dir dann also jetzt noch so ein Monster für über 400€ zu kaufen?


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Und was ist mit den Leuten die jetzt solche Grafikkarten haben - gucken dann alle in die Röhre?

Die GTX285 gibts unter 300 Euro zu kaufen, sogar fast für knapp 250


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Jup,genau.Oder sie kaufen sich halt eine der neuen Karten...

/Und für 300&#8364; wirst du auch eine der neuen bekommen,da es ja 4 verschiedene Versionen geben soll/wird,sollte man sich deshalb eigentlich keine Sorgen machen,und wenn du 400&#8364; für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben kannst/willst,wirst du das auch in 3 Monaten können....


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Für 400 Euro möchte ich ja keine Grafikkarte kaufen, finde es nur etwas kA...


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja,deine 9800 reicht doch erstmal noch oder nicht?Da könntest du auchnoch etwas warten...
Aber man kann Leute ja nicht zu ihrem Glück zwingen...


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Was fürn Glück ... Oo


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2009)

Naja - wenn man sich anschaut, wie kurz die Liste mit DX10-Spielen doch ist, dann kann man sich ausrechnen, wie kurz die DX11-Liste werden wird. Ausserdem wird kein Spiel ausschliesslich DX11 unterstuetzen, sondern wohl immer noch DX9- und DX10-Modi anbieten. Wo man dann freilich auf ein paar optische Extras verzichtet - aber spielen kann man dennoch...


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Wenn wer will. Klick

Wenn das mit den Preisen so stimmt ist der Preis doch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

ist freilich richtig, aber mich würde es irre aufregen. Da kauf ich mir für 300 Tacken ne schicke Karte, und 8 Wochen später gibts eine für das selbe Geld, die deutlich schneller ist und auch mehr drauf hat. 

(haben die Karten eigentlich schon SM 5.0?)

edit: Nebola - genau die wollte ich auch eben noch verlinken Ich find die Karte ganz in Schwarz super.


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2009)

Naja - wenn es danach geht, dass die Karte alles unterstuetzen soll was es gibt, dann duerfte man im Moment auch nur ATI-Karten empfehlen - schliesslich unterstuetzen die NVIDIAs kein DX10.1.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

das mit dem DX10.1 ist eh so ne Sache. Wie du schon geschrieben hast - DX10 Spiele sind rar, DX10.1 aber noch viel seltener. Assassins Creed hatte DX10.1 Support, der dann aber wieder rausgepatcht wurde, warum auch immer. Ansonsten sind es nur ein paar Spiele die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen (FarCry2, Battleforge, HAWX und Stalker: Clear Sky). Wo genau der Vorteil liegt: Keine Ahnung. Läuft vielleicht n bischen besser, aber das wäre für mich persönlich bei einem Kauf nicht relevant Mit DX11 sieht das aber schonwieder anders aus.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Ja,es wird Shader 5.0 geben,ist ja bei Dx10 auchso gewesen,das 4.0 rauskam,und ich denke,das dx11 sich stärker verbreiten wird,als dx10,weil Win7 einfach das ist was Vista sein sollte und denke ich mal eine höhere Beliebtheit hat.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Wenn DirectX10 schon selten ist, wie seltener ist dann noch DirectX11, gibts da schon Spiele die angekündigt wurden mit DirectX11?


----------



## Gutgore (3. August 2009)

ne frage: wenn ich ne neue grafikkarte einbauen und dadruch von nvidia auf ati wechsle ...muss ich dann bevor ich die grafikkarte einbaue den alten grafikkarten treiber von nvidia deinstallieren? sry hab da nicht so die ahnung


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Jup,Dirt 2(Der ganze Name ist mir entfallen),ich find aber gerade die News dazu nichtmehr,wird nach den Konsolen kommen,und direkt Dx11 unterstützen

Achja, http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691600/I...aehnt/CPU/News/

Achja,vielleicht auch wichtig für alle IPhone besitzer 
http://www.os-informer.de/aid,689001/iPhon...schlossen/News/


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Noch gibt es kein DX.11, ich denke die neuen Spiele werden dann bestimmt erstmal auf DX10.1 aufbauen und im späteren Beriech auf DX11 gehen, weil es vielleicht einfacher ist.

oder man wird warten bis DX11 weit genug verbreitet ist damit es sich auch "lohnt".


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> ne frage: wenn ich ne neue grafikkarte einbauen und dadruch von nvidia auf ati wechsle ...muss ich dann bevor ich die grafikkarte einbaue den alten grafikkarten treiber von nvidia deinstallieren? sry hab da nicht so die ahnung



Ja, solltest du.

Ich mach das normal folgendermaßen: PC aus, abgesicherter Modus, Treiber deinstallieren, CCleaner laufen lassen, ausschalten, alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein, booten, Treiber aus dem I-Net laden und installieren  - fertig



@Nebola: Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob die DX11-Karten von Nvidia DX10.1-fähig sein werden. Und bis sich DX11 lohnt bzw. die Karte wirklich Pflicht wird, kannst du noch 5-6 Jahre warten. Selbst mit einer GeForce 6600GT bzw. einer ATI 9800 Pro kannst du noch alle aktuellen Spiele spielen. Mir ist keins bekannt, welches nicht auch unter DX9 noch laufen würde. Sicher, alle Regler und Auflösung müssen runter, selbst dann wirds noch ruckeln, aber rein von der Technik bzgl. DirectX, ShaderModell oder OpenGL liefe es noch. Du kannst noch ettliche Generationen ins Land ziehen lassen, bis DX11 wirklich Pflicht wird. Bis dahin gibts DX13 oder höher.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 wird auch DX11 unterstützen :>


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Hmm, also meint Ihr jetzt eher, warten für die neuen Grafikkarten, weil der Grund ist, das man für das Geld ne bessere Grafikkarte kriegt als jetzt und nicht wegen directX11?


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Auch wegen dx11 aber die Evergreen Karten werden ~80-100% Mehrleistung als die jetzigen Karten haben


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm, also meint Ihr jetzt eher, warten für die neuen Grafikkarten, weil der Grund ist, das man für das Geld ne bessere Grafikkarte kriegt als jetzt und nicht wegen directX11?



Für mich wäre die brachiale Mehrleistung für das selbe Geld der wichtigste Grund zu warten. Nicht zu verachten ist aber auch der DX11-Support.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Brauch man dann eigentlich wegen den neuen Grafikkarten ein neues Motherboard oder Prozessor, wenn nicht kauf ich mir für das Geld nen neues Motherboard, Prozessor oder Netzteil und dann zum Weihnachnten sich ne neue Grafikkarte wünschen lassen, weil irgendwie hat mein Motherboard , also Everest erkennt den Name nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2009)

Wieso solltest du deswegen nen neues Mainboard gebrauchen? Ist ganz normal PCI-E. Ne bessere CPU wär höchstens ne Überlegung, nicht dass die noch ausbremst.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Ajo, dann passts ja.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja,ich denke kaum das Cpu´s ausbremsen,sonst kann man immernoch übertakten,aber Cpu´s bremsen normal nur in sehr kleinen Auflösungen oder ähnlichem aus,meisst bremst wieso die Grafikkarte aus


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2009)

CPU's können sehr wohl ausbremsen, und das sogar ganz schön extrem. Gibt ja sogar Leute die nen 6000+ mit ner GTX260 im Rechner haben, und sich wundern warum kaum Leistung rüber kommt. Da bremst halt die CPU aufs extremste aus. Wenn die nicht schnell genug die Daten an die Grafikkarte sendet, kann die noch so schnell sein, wo nichts is, kann nichts berechnet werden.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core 2.5GHZ sollte reichen? 

Problem ist, ich weiß nicht wie mein Motherboard heißt genau, hoffe mal net das es son billiges noname kack ist ;p


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja,sag mir wo ein 6000+ limitiert? Vorallem in höheren Auflösungen?Meist wird die Grafikkarte zum Flaschenhals,und die 260 ist auchnichtmehr das Leistungswunder,auch wenn sie für jedes Spiel ausreichen sollte


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core 2.5GHZ sollte reichen?
> 
> Problem ist, ich weiß nicht wie mein Motherboard heißt genau, hoffe mal net das es son billiges noname kack ist ;p


Er bremst. Auser du hast ne HD 4670 o.Ä.



Gomel schrieb:


> Naja,sag mir wo ein 6000+ limitiert? Vorallem in höheren Auflösungen?Meist wird die Grafikkarte zum Flaschenhals,und die 260 ist auchnichtmehr das Leistungswunder,auch wenn sie für jedes Spiel ausreichen sollte



In fast jedem neuen Spiel. Nur oft nur so, dass du es nicht merkst.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja,solang es ein PCI-E 2.0 Board ist sollte es gehen,auch wenn derzeit 1.0 kaum was ausmacht,sollte es bei den neuen Karte anders aussehen,da doch eine ziemliche Rohleistung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2009)

Ein 6000+ limitiert bestimmt in einigen Spielen, GTA IV, Call of Juarez und Crysis, um nur mal wenige zu nennen :> Selbst bei WoW merkt man das teilweise.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Hab ne 9800GT , also würde wenn ich jetzt ne neue Grafikkarte einbauen würde, die Neuen, würde also mein Prozessor bremsen , was für ein müsste ich mir dann neukaufen, das er nicht bremst?


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Hast du einen?In Gta 4,nunja,welche Cpu limitiert dort nicht?Meiner limitiert zum Beispiel auch,selbst bei 3.5 Ghz,alles aufs maximum,ok bei 1280x1024,mein Monitor macht nicht mehr mit,aber er bleibt sogut wie immer bei ~50 Fps...Aber Crysis?Das läuft auf einem 5200+ mit maximalen Details..Call of Juarez hab ich nochnicht gespielt.Aber,wann limitiert er?Ohne Kantenglättung?Dann ist es auch kein Wunder.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab ne 9800GT , also würde wenn ich jetzt ne neue Grafikkarte einbauen würde, die Neuen, würde also mein Prozessor bremsen , was für ein müsste ich mir dann neukaufen, das er nicht bremst?



i7 Extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab ne 9800GT , also würde wenn ich jetzt ne neue Grafikkarte einbauen würde, die Neuen, würde also mein Prozessor bremsen , was für ein müsste ich mir dann neukaufen, das er nicht bremst?


Der PI bremst dich jetzt schon. Für die neuen Grafikarten sollte es schon was potenteres sein, sowie ein 955/965 oder ein sogar 920. Beim 920 würde ich aber noch warten und vlt. auf den Sockel 1156 setzen.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> i7 Extrem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso ist denn immer alles so teuer

EDIT: Und beim neuen Prozessor brauch man doch auch neues Motherboard oder wie war das , oh weia...

Könnt Ihr mir jetzt z.B. nen Prozessor und falls man neues Motherboard brauch (weiß, meins leider nicht bzw. Name wird nicht erkannt) für die neuen Grafikkarten was gutes empfehlen?

und was fürn Netzteil, mit wieviel Watt würde man da auch gebrauchen?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wieso ist denn immer alles so teuer
> ...


Nö, weil das dauert noch 2-3 Monate und dann gibts schon wieder einen neue Cpu-Generation. Also warte noch, und dann entscheid dich.

Netzteil: So 500 Watt wenns kein CF/SLI sein soll.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a389214.html Sowas sollte reichen,dann noch nen potenten Kühler und 3.5-6 sind auch ohne Spannungsanhebung drin

Achja,ich bin mit meinem in den Windowsbetrieb gekommen,stabil war´s nicht,aber das bleibt er nur bei niedrigen Temperaturen,muss es mal im Winter ausprobieren,bei trockenem Wetter,auf den Balkon stellen,und benchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Bitte nicht die Watt-Angabe, sondern der genaue Namen! In diesem Zug kannst du auch schauen, wie dein Mainboard heißt.

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, deine CPU bremst. Mit der 9800GT geht es noch, aber mit jeder Karte der GTX-Serie wäre es gewaltige Verschwendung von Leistung. Die alten Phenom-Quads waren für Spieler nie empfehlenswert, da einfach keine Leistung rüber kommt. Das machen die PhII besser, egal ob auf AM2+ oder AM3-Basis.

Zum Thema aufrüsten hab ich oben schon geschrieben: Infos so genau wie möglich posten, dann gibts Tipps


edit:



Hans schrieb:


> Netzteil: So 500 Watt wenns kein CF/SLI sein soll.



würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Ein 500W-Chinaböller geht mit nem anständigen Quad (die AMDs haben ne TDP von 125W!) und dicken Grafikkarte ganz schnell in die Luft.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Netzteil heißt Power und Mainboard, wo muss man denn da schauen?, hab letztens geguckt aber habe nix gefunden.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Power? Nicht zufällig LC Power? Das wäre nämlich nicht gerade gut...


Logo schaut so aus, oben links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mainboard steht irgendwo, meistens mit dem Hersteller davor, also zB Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja,mit meinem 450 Watt Netzteil,läuft es auch,und ich habe/hatte,meine Grafikkarte,Ram und CPU übertaktet...


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

du hast auch ein BeQuiet welches zu den Top-Produkten gehört. Außerdem hat es 25/18A auf den beiden Schienen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, das sind gute Werte. Auf Watt allein kommts bei Weitem nicht nur an


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Ja, so schauts aus, Motherboard werde ich dann mal nachschauen.

Also das würde heißen auch ein neues Netzteil und wenn das Motherboard kacke ist, auch nen neues oder dann neuen Prozessor und sone Graka..., wird schon etwas teuer ;p


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Hm,*Karton rauskram*....jup 25/18A

Aber immerhin bin ich auf den Startbildschirm gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja,4Ghz höher werd ich nur minimal kommen,und stabil garantiert nicht,außer im Winter bei ~0 Grad,da der Phenom ja sehr stark von der Temperatur abhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Also, was würde dann jetzt das Netzteil+Motherborad+Prozessor kosten + (Weihnachten dann ne neue Grafikkarte, die dann rauskommt)


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, so schauts aus, Motherboard werde ich dann mal nachschauen.
> 
> Also das würde heißen auch ein neues Netzteil und wenn das Motherboard kacke ist, auch nen neues oder dann neuen Prozessor und sone Graka..., wird schon etwas teuer ;p



musst halt langsam auf rüsten und nicht alles aufs mal! 

Z.b ich mach es so Dezember eine Grafik karte von der neuen Nvidia serie + neues Nezteil 

im Februar neuer CPU, mainboard, 

alles auf mal aufrüsten kann ich mir auch net leisten ^^


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja,erstmal auf die i5/7 Lynnfield warten,da soll es Boards im Bereich der 80€ geben,naja,ich denke mal ~550€ wenn du was vernünftiges willst


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Mir schon klar, das ich net alles auf einmal nachrüsten kann. Aber 550 Euro sind okay.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Achja,hat hier jemand ein Am2-3 System und schon 3.8-4Ghz übertaktet,und auch einen Benchmark durchbekommen?Ich bekomms nicht hin,oder kennt jemand Guides?


----------



## pampam (3. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,hat hier jemand ein Am2-3 System und schon 3.8-4Ghz übertaktet,und auch einen Benchmark durchbekommen?Ich bekomms nicht hin,oder kennt jemand Guides?



Vielleicht macht es deiner einfach nicht mit. 3,8 Ghz ist ja einiges mehr, als der Standardtakt, also wäre es gut möglich, dass es zu viel ist.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Wollte hier net jemand nen neuen Monitor ? weiß nicht mehr genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Soramac ich schreib die Antwort einfach hier, PM-Funktion spinnt gerade irgendwie...

Das Netzteil was du ausgesucht hast ist zwar top, aber n bischen teuer. Für das Geld würde ich ein Thermaltake kaufen, welches auch richtig gut ist. Kost zwar ein paar Taler mehr, kommt dafür modular daher. Klick

Prozessor den du ausgesucht hast ist okay. Beim Mainboard würde ich zwischen 2 Stück schwanken, entweder ein GigaByte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P? oder ein Asus Crosshair III Formula. Beide sind für OC und SLI/CF-Systeme gedacht. Sollte das nicht in Frage kommen, reicht auch ein Budget-Board, zB ein GigaByte GA-MA770T-UD3P. Speicher würde ich - egal welches Board - den GEiL DDR3 1333Mhz CL7 nehmen. Preis ist angemessen, Leistung ist top.

Preislich liegst du dann bei knapp 500€. Wenn in die angegebenen 550€ noch die Grafikkarte passen muss, dann kommst du um ein altes AM2+ Packet ohne Ram nicht herum. Sinnvoll sparen könnte man nur am Mainboard, woraus dann bei Alternate-Preisen ca. 420€ resultieren würde. 130€ reicht für ne neue High-End Karte nirgends hin. Also entweder sparen oder auf den alten Sockel setzen.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Es war ja auch auf die neuen i5/7 Lynnfield bezogen mit den 550-600&#8364;,aber in 3 Monaten kann alles anders aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja,und das meiner "nur" 4Ghz mitmacht,naja,ich hoffe es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur,wie gesagt,hängt es nicht von der Spannung ab,sondern von den Temperaturen,deshalb werde ich im Winter mal mit offener Tür,Balkon,versuchen mit ~4.1Ghz zu benchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,hat hier jemand ein Am2-3 System und schon 3.8-4Ghz übertaktet,und auch einen Benchmark durchbekommen?Ich bekomms nicht hin,oder kennt jemand Guides?



Bisher hab ich nur SuperPI laufen lassen, werd aber demnächst auch mal 3DMark testen.
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=superpi4ghzxutf.jpg

Wenns bei dir nicht weitergeht, auch mit mehr Spannung, dann macht dein Prozzi einfach ned mehr mit oder er wird zu warm.
Die Temperatur ist anscheinend wirklich entscheiden, unter Stickstoff macht ein PII 6Ghz mit einer Spannung von 1.5V.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Du hast aber auch eine Wasserkühlung oder nicht?Die Temperaturen sind wohl am wichtigsten,zumindest wie ich es so mitbekommen hab

/Edit,ich war mit dem Lauf bei 3.8Ghz schneller durch als du mit 4Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Gomel/Rethelion, warum sind eigentlich die AMDs so stinkelangsam in Benchmarks? Bei 4Ghz bin in ganz anderen Regionen, und das mit zugemülltem OS. Mit Bench-OS fällt 100% die 10 Sekunden-Marke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(im Tray stehen die Core-Temperaturen)


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch eine Wasserkühlung oder nicht?Die Temperaturen sind wohl am wichtigsten,zumindest wie ich es so mitbekommen hab



Jap hab ne Wasserkühlung und da wird meine CPU nie wärmer als 39°C.
Hast du für das PI-Ergebniss auch die NB übertaktet?Hast da ja bessere Werte als ich obwohl ich höher getaktet war.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

muss mal schauen, wenn ich Zeit/Lust habe, lote ich mal das Maximum für mein Board aus, ich rechne mit nem FSB von 500-505, bei 4,3Ghz sollte dann die Post abgehen, dann sollte bei SuperPi wahrscheinlich ne 10 dastehen.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Gomel/Rethelion, warum sind eigentlich die AMDs so stinkelangsam in Benchmarks? Bei 4Ghz bin in ganz anderen Regionen, und das mit zugemülltem OS. Mit Bench-OS fällt 100% die 10 Sekunden-Marke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMD ist bei dem Test nicht langsam, sondern Intel einfach nur schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo stand auch mal die Begründung woran das liegt, war schon immer so glaub ich.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

ist ja auch bei den 3D-Benchmarks so, und zwar durch die Bank, egal welcher. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, in Anwendungen bringen die AMDs ja deutlich mehr Performance als in Benchmarks, und darauf kommts schließlich an.

Wenn jemand vergleichen will: Im 3DMark06 hab ich ne CPU-Score von 6054 Punkten bei den selben Einstellungen wie oben. Screen kann ich auf Wunsch von Vantage, '05 und '06 posten, alles andere oder Sonderwünsche kann ich gerne noch benchen.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Das liegt daran,das Intel irgendwelche Befehlssätze hat,die Amd nicht hat,und so dies umständlich emuliert wird,glaub das hab ich mal gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja,6000,bei 4Ghz?Naja,ich hab 5800 bei 3.7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,ich konnt grad nicht antworten,weil ich versucht hab mit 4Ghz durchlaufen zulassen,es kam aber beim 3.  Punkt ein BSOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja moment,Screen kommt gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

okay, dann werden die Werte wohl doch ähnlich sein Wenn du magst, kann ich mal auf 3,7Ghz benchen.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist ja auch bei den 3D-Benchmarks so, und zwar durch die Bank, egal welcher. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, in Anwendungen bringen die AMDs ja deutlich mehr Performance als in Benchmarks, und darauf kommts schließlich an.
> 
> Wenn jemand vergleichen will: Im 3DMark06 hab ich ne CPU-Score von 6054 Punkten bei den selben Einstellungen wie oben. Screen kann ich auf Wunsch von Vantage, '05 und '06 posten, alles andere oder Sonderwünsche kann ich gerne noch benchen.



2 Vermutungen:
a) Intel zahlt den Benchmarkherstellern Geld: IF CPUMANUFACTURER='AMD' then Points=Points/4;
b) Sie nutzen einen Intel-Optimierten Compiler

Ja ich weiss ich red schon wieder Müll, aber eines Tages werden sich die Illuminati zu erkennen geben und dann ist alles aus XD

Mal ne andere Frage, was ist eine Kaskadenkühlung? Hört man immer wieder, aber einordnen kann ich die nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Kaskaden...hach...davon kann ich dir vorschwärmen, so ein Ding brauch ich.


Das sind mehrere Kühlkreisläufe, die im Prinzip funktionieren wie ein Gefrierschrank. Du hast normal 2-5 Kreisläufe, was in Temperaturen von +10 bis -100°C resultiert. (CPU unter Last vertsteht sich). Das Ding ist auch schön leise, könntest du also theoretisch für den Dauereinsatz verwenden. Problem hierbei: So ein Teil zieht dir mal eben 3kw aus der Dose, was nicht gerade wenig ist.

edit: Willst du mehr Infos   => meld dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Achwas,solang die Eltern zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier der Screen,mit meinen Einstellungen,aber du hast durch den FSB auch den Rest mitübertaktet?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der ursprungs Test ist glaub ich von 1998(?) daher,ist es auch eigentlich kein wirklicher Vergleichstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

nicht wirklich, nein. Ram lief sogar unterhalb der Spezifikationen. Ist 1066Mhz-Ram, der nur auf 970Mhz bei 5-5-5-15 lief.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Achwas,solang die Eltern zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah ok du hast mit dem Ref. getaktet, ich bin nur über den Multiplikator hochgegangen weil ich es hasse alles mitzurechnen.
Musstest du die NB-Spannung erhöhen dass er stabil läuft?

@Asoriel: Ne danke, die 3kW sind mir genug Informationen. Ich bin zwar gerne ein Stromverschwender, aber das kann ich dann auch nicht mehr verantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Na,ich bin auchnur über den Multi gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur hab ich bei den NB/SB einfach die Multi erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür läuft mein Ram nur bei 7-7-7-17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

na, es gibt auch kleine, die kommen mit 800 Watt klar, aber arg weniger wird kaum gehen. Selbst die "kleinen" Kaskaden reichen schon für Load-Temperaturen von 10°C bei argem Übertakten. Die Dinger sind in etwa so groß wie 2 Kästen Bier (und wohl auch fast so schwer), also nicht gerade mobil.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Flüssiges Helium ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,kann man eigentlich auch den Kühler abnehmen und z.B. einen Kühlakku drauflegen?Also würd das die Temperaturen senken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Flüssiges Helium ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage ist eher was passiert mit dem Kühlakku^^
Der dürfte doch in wenigen Sekunden auftauen oder? Und wo würde das Kondenzwasser hinlaufen?

Bring mich nicht auf dumme Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

bezweifel ich. Theoretisch ja, aber der Akku hat eine beschissene Auflagefläche auf der CPU, und das kannste mit WLP nicht ausgleichen.

Lieber nen Pot aufschnallen und Dice reinschütten, bringt sicher mehr Freude


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac ich schreib die Antwort einfach hier, PM-Funktion spinnt gerade irgendwie...
> 
> Das Netzteil was du ausgesucht hast ist zwar top, aber n bischen teuer. Für das Geld würde ich ein Thermaltake kaufen, welches auch richtig gut ist. Kost zwar ein paar Taler mehr, kommt dafür modular daher. Klick
> 
> ...




So. Hab die Nachricht leider erst etwas spät gelesen. Mainboard werde ich mal nochmal nachschauen, wie meins genau heißt, glaub dann kannst du auch besser damit was anfangen. RAM, kann ich da nicht mein alten benutzen?

Und die Grafikkarte wird denk ich mal kostenlos sein, weils Weihnachten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, also bzw. werd mir die halt dann wünschen. Also, dann wäre natürlich jetzt der Prozessor im Warenkorb und das Netzteil, aber vom Preis her ist doch das bequit gleich und hat ne bessere Bewertung bei Alternate.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Nur hab ich keinen Pot hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und immerwieder diese läuft mit diesem Rechner WoW/Hdro/War etc,und dann in den jeweiligen Foren,dort sind die Kommentare manchmal doch recht ammüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd sowas nehmen,wenn du die Grafikkarte wieso zu Weihnachten bekommst 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...4&agid=1189

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...7&agid=1191

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...31&agid=240

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...8&agid=1193

kostet 568,06&#8364; und ist um einiges leistungsfähiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Billiger,als AM3 System,

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...5&agid=1242

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...8&agid=1232

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...6&agid=1010

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...31&agid=240

466,56&#8364;

Ich hasse diesen Buffed nachfrage scheiß -.-"


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Soramac lass dich von den Bewertungen nicht täuschen. Wenn dir egal ist, ob es modular ist oder nicht, kannst du natürlich auch das BeQuiet! nehmen. Wenn du auf den AM3 setzen willst, brauchst du DDR3, also muss neuer her. Wenn du bei AM2 bleiben willst oder gar dein Altes Mainboard weiterverwenden kannst, wird das ganze sehr viel günstiger (ca. 250€ sollten es dann sein).


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Wo kann ich einstellen das Win nach nem Bluescreen net direkt herunterfährt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (3. August 2009)

tsts, ihr macht einen ja ganz heiß aufs benchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestell mir später den q9550, wenn der da is wird erstma nen bissel rumgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ne G15 gönn ich mir auch noch, wusste garnet, dass die nur 50€ kostet! :O


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

was - so günstig geworden?

Wann wird denn der Q9550 bestellt?


----------



## RaDon27 (3. August 2009)

Ja, hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt am Freitag.
Heute nacht im Midnightshopping bei Mindfactory 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Dann aber auch gleich einen *Kühler und Lüfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mitbestellen,oder hast du schon einen?^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Lüfter oder Kühler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kühler hast du doch den Mugen wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal ans Übertakten der NB gemacht, aber da bekomm ich selbst mit nur 200Mhz mehr einen Bluescreen. Keine Ahnung an was das liegt, aber langsam glaube ich das mein Board ungeeignet ist zum übertakten...
Bekomm zwar den Single auf 4200Mhz aber auch mit 1.6V läuft er nicht stabil.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=634905


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Hm,welche Spannung hat ein 9550 standartmässig?Wollt mal versuchen bei gleicher Spannung gleichen Takt zu "erreichen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab NB/SB auf jeweils 1.28V laufen,ob es einen Unterschied zwischen Am3 zu Am2 gibt weiss ich aber nicht

Achja NB 2.8Ghz / SB 2.6Ghz


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

kommt darauf an. Meine haben beide ne VID von 1,2V bzw. 1,25V, laufen aber auch unter 0,998V noch absolut stabil. Bei 1,25V kann ich bis 3,6-3,7Ghz übertakten. Dass die AMDs aber mehr Spannung brauchen ist keine Schande, sind einfach anders ausgelegt.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Hm,also 1.2V?Ich dachte die wäre viel geringer,hm,bin auch mal am Ausloten der geringsten Spannung bei 2.8 Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Argh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade abgestürzt bei 1V...

Achja,gibt es irgendein Programm was die genauen CPU Spannungswerte anzeigt?


----------



## RaDon27 (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Lüfter oder Kühler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit nem schicken Enermax Cluster mit weißen LEDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Sodele, als Motherboard habe ich dieses hier: http://i13.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/2e/1d/03de_1_bl.JPG Glaube das ist der totale Schrott, wenn man da schon sieht, das die Soundkarte garnicht gerade laufen kann, wegem dem passiv Kühler...

Irgendwie scheint mir der ganze PC scheiße zu sein ;/, hab mir den extra zusammenstellen lassen von nem erfahrenen PC-Fachhänlder und dabei kam wohl nur Käse raus. Bis auf die Grafikkarte und das Gehäuse + Festplatten scheint der Rest Schnee von 5 Jahren zu sein ;p

Nun würde ich gerne für, bis 400 Euro,

gerne nen Netzteil, gutes Motherboard + RAM, guten Prozessor haben der gut mit den neuen DirectX11 Grafikkarten läuft.

Hoffe da gibts was, am besten bei hardwareversand oder alternate, oder vl schaue ich dann mal Geizhals nach.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Sowas wie ich oben gepostet hab,kannst natürlich auch ein billigeres Board/Ram nehmen,ich hab aber das Board genommen was ich auch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und einen vernünftigen 1600er Ram


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Geht aber leider deutlich über die 400 Euro Grenze hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Naja es sind 466,soviel mehr sinds nun auchnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf die 2. Zusammenstellung bezogen,die erste ist ein i7,daher auch um einiges teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,bin gerade am Prime durchlaufen lassen,43 Grad derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

400 Euro sind aber bei mir schon sehr die Grenze. Normal wären es ja nur 300, aber habe nochmal nachgedacht und krieg noch von so paar Leuten Geld, daher sinds nun 400 ;p


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Dann nimm anstatt das Board oben http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...basket.tkt=3375 oder ein ähnliches,sind damit dann 416&#8364; bekommst du die noch hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,übertakten hast du schon vor oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhahah! 42 Grad unter Vollast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Geht aber leider deutlich über die 400 Euro Grenze hinaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Statt dem X4 955 könntest du auch einen X3 720 oder X2 550 nehmen.
Haben dieselbe Leistung nur einen Kern weniger und bei letzterem besteht sogar eine hohe Chance die restlichen 2 Kerne freizuschalten.
Netzteil wäre ein günstiges OCZ auch nicht verkehrt, nur bei Be quiet weisst du wenigstens wo das Geld reingesteckt wird^^
Mainboard könntest du dir mal das Foxconn A7DA-S 3 oder DFI LANPARTY JR 790GX-M3H5 anschauen, die sind etwas günstiger, aber immer noch klasse.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Es besteht die Chance!Wenn er aber einen erwischt ,wo die 2 Kerne tatsächlich defekt sind,hat er die Arschkarte gezogen,da heutzutage 2 Kerne nichtmehr passend sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,also eine "schlechte" CPU hab ich anscheinend nicht erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner läuft derzeit mit 3.2 Ghz bei 1.25V bei einer Temperatur von 42-43 Grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

hab dir doch ne günstige Zusammenstellung gemacht, kommt die nicht auf ca. 400€? Ansonsten noch n wenig beim NT sparen und ein OCZ ModXStream nehmen, das dürfte nochmal einiges günstiger sein.

Das Board ist laut AMD aber AM3 ready, du könntest also dein Board+Ram behalten, und nur CPU und NT aufrüsten.

Quelle


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich einstellen das Win nach nem Bluescreen net direkt herunterfährt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Ah, das ist ja.. also sogar in grün, na dann.

Also dann nur Netzteil und Prozessor, habe da sogar nen guten Lüfter drauf. Denk ich zumindestns mal, macht guten Eindruck

Also dann wäre es so:

Wo ist es eigentlich billger?, habe jetzt m al hardwareversand genommen.

Netzteil

Prozessor 

Preis = 247,66 Euro

Für das restliche Geld, könne ich jetzt mein Gehäuse auftunen, weil es hat irgendwie nur den Seitenlüfter von Sharkoon und vorne ein Lüfter, hinten ist gar keiner, glaub da ist kein guter Airflow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Computer--->Eigenschaften--->Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen--->Starten und Wiederherstellen--> Automatisch Neustart durchführen(Haken raus)


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Achja,wenn du wieso dein Am2 Board benutzen willst,kannst du auch den P2 940 nehmen,der kostet etwas weniger,und die 200 Mhz kannst du auch spielend selbst erhöhen


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Naja, wenns aber ein AM3 rdy ist, dann müsste es ja gehen und der Prozessor bremst auch nicht die neuen directX11 Grafikkarten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Super danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schreibe gleich noch ne Mail nach Logitech, ich will endlich mal ne Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Bremsen sollte er nicht,der 940iger ist ja nur ein 955 mit 200Mhz weniger und ohne DDR3 Controller,naja wenn dir das ~15&#8364; wert ist dann nimm soeinen wie ich habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30Minuten Prime bei 42 Grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich jetzt den neuen Prozessor drauf  mache, muss ich davor was tun oder auf was bestimmtes achten, habe das noch nie gemacht.

Weiß jetzt nicht wo der Unterschied ist beim 940 und 955. Nur das er 2 Kerne hat und der 955 4 Kerne?, oder wie war das ^^


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Nein der 940 hat auch 4 Kerne,ich denke das du ein Bios Update machen solltest,da es sonst zu falschen Einstellungen kommen kann,so war es zumindest bei mir,da lief er am Anfang mit 800 Mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

beide haben 4 Kerne. Der X4 940 hat 3Ghz, der X4 955 hat 3,2Ghz und nen DDR3-Controller, welcher dir nix bringt.

In deinem Fall würde ich den X4 940 nehmen. Die Leistung, die dir zum X4 955 fehlt, merkst nur im Geldbeutel, nicht aber am PC an sich. Und ja, die befeuern die DX11-Generation noch locker, wahrscheinlich sogar noch ein paar spätere.

Kühler kaufst am besten noch nen potenten dazu. Das was du so von dem Fertig-PC erzählst, hört sich nicht gerade gut an.


Was du beachten musst: Alte CPU raus, neue rein. Unter Umständen (was ich sogar glaube), muss ein Bios-Update her. Ist aber kein Hexenwerk.


edit: Gomel war schneller. 


Gomel, sicher, dass es am Update lag? Normal sollten das die Default Settings beheben.

edit: Ach ja, Netzteil würde ich dann folgendes nehmen: Klick und Kühler je nach Gehäuse entscheiden.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Jup,lag daran,habe danach per Software eine neue Version draufgespielt und dann lief er mit normalen Taktraten etc


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Hmm finde nur den hier bei hardwareversand http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...4&agid=1242

und was bedeutet DDR3-Controller?

EDIT: Und jetzt wieder nen andres Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VUOiT751zt...basket.tkt=4669 Hier,DDR3 Controller bedeutet einfach nur,das der Prozessor DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher ansprechen kann,was bei Am3 Boards standart ist,was du,da du ja dein altes Board benutzen willst,ignorieren kannst


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Gut, dann sieht es so aus

Prozessor

Netzteil

Wären dann:

227,51

Gibts da eigentlich nen Unterschied zwischen AM2 und AM3?


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Das NT was ich ausgesucht hab, ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste im Bereich 80&#8364; was du bei HWV bekommen kannst. Welches du am Ende nimmst ist deine Entscheidung.

Edit: Jupp, die beiden Teile passen so.

AM3 hat ein paar Features mehr wie AM2 und ein paar Dinge wurden verbessert, du kannst aber eine AM3-CPU auch auf einen AM2 oder AM2+ Sockel stopfen Dann fehlen dir zwar die neuen Sachen und es läuft "nur" wie eine schnelle AM2-CPU, aber es funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Ich habs mal genommen. Wenn du es mir empfehlst, muss es ja auch gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den Name kenne ich auch.

Jetzt frag ich mir, was ich mit dem restlichen Geld machen könnte. Vielleicht doch nen besseres Mainboard, aber gibts da eigentlich überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen dem was ich hab und nen gutes ab 100 Euro?


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich jetzt den neuen Prozessor drauf  mache, muss ich davor was tun oder auf was bestimmtes achten, habe das noch nie gemacht.



Ihr hab ich Video für dich ^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Das Netzteil ist super, sonst würde ich es dir nicht empfehlen Tolle Leistung, modular, Kabel gesleeved und das zu nem top Preis.

naja, gibt schon Unterschiede. Die sind aber nur relevant, wenn du übertakten willst oder sonst gehobene Ansprüche hast. An der Leistung tut sich nicht viel.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Hmm, wenn mein PC schneller laufen soll, d.h er öffnet Programme schneller usw, das es flüssiger läuft, liegt das am Mainboard oder RAM ?


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Ram.

Mainboard hat so gut wie nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun.

Und falls du fragen willst: Nein, 8GB Ram lohnen sich absolut nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Schneller Ram bringt nur was, wenn du übertakten willst.

Wenn du dir das NT genauer ansehen magst: Hersteller-Link

Da sieht man auch gut den Sleeve an den Kabeln. Nicht MDPC-X Qualität, aber immehin ists gesleeved.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Ist das günstig fürn den Ram ? Klick


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

für den Ram ja. Normal kannst du bei DDR3 1333Mhz CL7 mit ca. 120&#8364; rechnen.


edit: Bei alternate kostet das günstigste CL7 Tri-Kit 127&#8364;. Link


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub das liegt selber an einem, wer vor dem PC hockt. Wer Ordnung auf dem PC hat, bei dem läuft auch alles flüssig würde ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überlege grad nur was ich mit dem restlichen Geld machen könnte, soll net heißen, oh das Geld muss weg oder so, nur vielleicht noch was effektives machen, was vielleicht mit dem PC nach der Zeit eh gemacht werden muss.


Muss eigentlich ein guter PC mit guter Lüftung nen Lüfter Vorne und Hinten haben und ggf an der Seite oder oben?



> Da sieht man auch gut den Sleeve an den Kabeln. Nicht MDPC-X Qualität, aber immehin ists gesleeved.



Das ist für mich nur Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Braucht man für nen P II x4 955 DDR3 Ram ? bzw. ist es sinnvoll/empfehlenswert welchen zu verwenden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also ich würde sagen für nen guten Airflow ist 1-2 Lüfter in der Front gut und 1 nach hinten raus. VIelleicht noch bei denn HDD's.

Seite ist wohl ehr Optional aber glauben icht notwendig.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Seitliche Lüfter abreißen! Die machen dir nur den Airflow kaputt. Wenn, dann vorne und hinten, ggf. oben noch einen der rausbläst.


Du willst also mit 100&#8364; die größte Leistungssteigerung? Dann kauf dir ne SSD als Boot-HDD, da geht gut die Post ab. 100&#8364; reichen zwar nur für eine mit 32GB, aber das reicht als Boot-HDD vollkommen aus. OCZ SSD



edit: Nebola, DDR3 brauchst du nur auf einem AM3-Board zwingend. Ob es sinnvoll ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich bei AMD die Daten nicht im Kopf habe. Bei Intel würde es dir bei nem C2Q/C2D nix bringen. Bei AMD denk ich schon eher, da der FSB nicht limitiert. Da musst du dich aber mal schlau machen, das weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Seitliche Lüfter abreißen! Die machen dir nur den Airflow kaputt. Wenn, dann vorne und hinten, ggf. oben noch einen der rausbläst.
> 
> 
> Du willst also mit 100&#8364; die größte Leistungssteigerung? Dann kauf dir ne SSD als Boot-HDD, da geht gut die Post ab. 100&#8364; reichen zwar nur für eine mit 32GB, aber das reicht als Boot-HDD vollkommen aus. OCZ SSD





Meinst du mich damit, mit dem SSD als Boot-HDD ?^^

Und wenn ich jetzt den seitlichen Lüftr abreiße, habe ich nur einen Lüfter, glaub das Gehäuse ist auch der letzte kack.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...lack::6462.html 

das habe ich


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

ja, dich mein ich Du willst doch deine 100&#8364; loswerden. Das sinnvollste wäre natürlich, mir das Geld zu geben. Das nächst sinnvolle für den PC wäre ne SSD.

Mach den seitlichen Lüfter ab und pack ihn hinten ran. Vorne rein, hinten raus. Wenn der Lüfter nicht passt, bestell nen passenden dazu.

edit: Okay, lass den seitlichen so lange an, bis du einen für hinten hast, dann würde ich ihn ausstecken. Macht nur den Airflow kaputt. Hinten würde ich nen Scythe S-Flex verbauen.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

6Gb kosten 130€? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ende April für meinen 68€ bezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, dich mein ich Du willst doch deine 100€ loswerden. Das sinnvollste wäre natürlich, mir das Geld zu geben. Das nächst sinnvolle für den PC wäre ne SSD.
> 
> Mach den seitlichen Lüfter ab und pack ihn hinten ran. Vorne rein, hinten raus. Wenn der Lüfter nicht passt, bestell nen passenden dazu.




Ich muss zugeben, ich habe davon 0 Plan, also .. verstehe da nur Bahnhof. Ich dneke mir mal ne Boot Festplatte oder so?, keine Ahnung.

Und den seitlichen abmachen geht nicht. Glaub ich kauf mir lieber nen gutes Gehäuse dazu, vl das was du mir mal zusammen gestellt hast.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

hab oben nochmal was editiert


Gomel, hast du für ein Tri-Kit mit CL7-Timing und 1333Mhz 68&#8364; bezahlt? Welches ist das?


Soramac das musst du wissen. Gehäuse+Lüfter bringt an sich nur Optik und ein paar °C weniger. Da denke ich, ist die SSD sinnvoller.

SSDs sind Festplatten mit Flashspeicher, also keine mechanischen Teile. Quasi wie Ram, nur dass die Daten erhalten bleiben, wenn der PC aus ist. Vorteil: Die Dinger sind irre schnell. Damit startet Windows in ein paar Sekunden, ebenso sämtliche Programme.


edit: Gomel, du wirst die hier haben: Klick? Ist klar, dass die günstiger sind. Hat auch mehrere Gründe. 1. es sind nur 4GB, 2. es ist kein Low Voltage Kit 3. sind die Rampreise in letzter Zeit gestiegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Und nur 32GB, wie soll das was druff passn, oder wie funktoniert das ganz genau?


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Na,kein Trikit,was soll ich auch damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...80&agid=891 Denhier,zwar bei Alternate,aber es war der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird dass nur zum Booten benutzt, also das wird net alles drauf getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

da drauf installierst du Windows und die Programme, die du am häufigsten benutzt. Das Zeug startet dann höllisch schnell, da der Lese- und Schreibdurchsatz um einiges höher ist, als bei einer konventionellen HDD. 

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass sich 32GB nur mittelmäßig lohnen, da man wirklich nicht viel Platz hat. Für Windows würde ich ~10GB rechnen, und dann passt vielleicht noch das ein oder andere Programm drauf.

Ob du ein Gehäuse mit Lüfter oder ne SSD willst musst du entscheiden. Alternativ könntest du das Geld auch für was wie Führerschein oder die neue Grafikkarte sparen.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Gomel dir hab ich oben was editiert Sind sogar noch die Vorgänger, also ne Nummer älter als die, die ich gepostet habe.

Nebola, da kommt hauptsächlich das OS drauf. Leider hat man bei 32GB nichtmehr all zu viel Spielraum.


edit:*Mist, dieser Post sollte ein edit sein*


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Also d.h, man macht dort Windows druaf und die meist benutzen Programme, wie Firefox, ICQ, Teamspeak und die große Festplatte mit 400GB dann die Spiele drauf?


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

ja, so kannst du es machen.


Aber ehrlich: Ich würde mir das Geld sparen. Ne SSD lohnt eigentlich erst ab 64GB und selbst das ist fast schon zu knapp.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Billig ist sone Festplatte ja auch nicht ;/

Werde mir erstmal das Zeug holen, Netzteil und den Prozessor, kann ich da mit besseren Performance jetzt rechnen von meinem Prozessor.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFuY4Geu1x8...feature=related

Finde das aber jetzt net schnell.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Ja, man könnte z.B. -in meinem Fall- Win drauf machen und WoW oder so. Ich weiß aber nicht wie schnell WoW dann starten sollte, weil so lahm ist das ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja ich habe ne allgemeine Frage zum übertakten, wie funktioniert das, also ich weiß das er höher/übertaktet, aber wie stellt man das an ? Programme ? BIOS (ka ob das geht) oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Hier gibts ein nettes Video über die Geschwindigkeit von SSD, bissel übertriebern aber trotzdem klasse gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hard...it-24-ssds.html

Was anderes:Kann mir jemand erklären warum Win7 als VMWare sich viel schneller installieren lässt als in der regulären Installation?Die Daten waren in ein paar Sekunden kopiert und das booten der CD ging auch schneller.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

na aber hallo. Durch die CPU wird sich ein ordentlicher Schub einstellen, vor allem beim packen/entpacken oder codieren. 

so, bin jetzt erstmal was essen, hab Hunger vom vielen tippen.


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

SSD´s sind derzeit eigentlich zu teuer,außer eben für Windowspartiotionen,für Spiele währen sie vielleicht intressant,da sie die Nachladeruckler extrem verringern,aber die Großen gehen ja erst bei ~400€ los..


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2009)

Wow, die 100 Euro SSD von OCZ ist ja mal echt interesannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

alternativ zwei kleine und ein Raid0 einrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann glühen dir die SATA-Kabel!!


----------



## Gomel (3. August 2009)

Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Video gesehen,wo jemand 24 SSD´s im Raid hatte,damit erreiche er 2Gb Schreibgeschwindigkeit..


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2009)

> alternativ zwei kleine und ein Raid0 einrichten ugly.gif


Das ist ja sowieso mein Traum, RAID0 mit 2 von den Intel-SSD... aber das kann ich mir so schnell nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein nettes Video über die Geschwindigkeit von SSD, bissel übertriebern aber trotzdem klasse gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Krass, o.O


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> alternativ zwei kleine und ein Raid0 einrichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was heißt das?

Verstehe immer 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2009)

Wenn sie im RAID0 laufen wird auf jede der beiden SSD immer nur die Hälfte der Datenmenge geschrieben, wodurch natürlich die doppelte Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Billig ist sone Festplatte ja auch nicht ;/
> 
> Werde mir erstmal das Zeug holen, Netzteil und den Prozessor, kann ich da mit besseren Performance jetzt rechnen von meinem Prozessor.
> 
> ...



ja kuck dir bitte das video an zum vergleichen


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

oh man, das mit den 24 SSDs ist der Wahnsinn...und auch der Rest von PC! Da hat jemand zu viel Kohle!

edit: Meilo, in nem normalen PC verwendet man aber keine 2,5"-Platten. Dass die langsamer sind ist klar.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Die von Samsung sind auch richtig teuer, ich glaub das lass ich mal lieber und spar mir das Geld. Erstmal morgen wahrscheinlich das bei hardwareversand dann bestellen.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja, man könnte z.B. -in meinem Fall- Win drauf machen und WoW oder so. Ich weiß aber nicht wie schnell WoW dann starten sollte, weil so lahm ist das ja net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schwer wäre es wirklich! ohne richtige Kenntnisse, nen Rechner zusammenzubauen ? Wenn ich jetzt nen Gehäuse will das es bei hwv nicht gibt und ich alles einzeln kaufe, wie schwer ist es das selber zusammen zubauen ?


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> oh man, das mit den 24 SSDs ist der Wahnsinn...und auch der Rest von PC! Da hat jemand zu viel Kohle!
> 
> edit: Meilo, in nem normalen PC verwendet man aber keine 2,5"-Platten. Dass die langsamer sind ist klar.



Ja ich hab mir es nicht ganz angesehen nur kurz reingeschaut und denn zeit vergleich gesehen. 

und SSD ist bei mir auch schon in planung 250GB *g*


----------



## pampam (3. August 2009)

Haben die HDD's eigendlich irgeneinen vorteil gegenüber den SSD's, außer den niedrigeren Preis und höheren Kapazitäten, also rein von der Leistung her?


----------



## Asoriel (3. August 2009)

Nebola mit ein bischen Verstand und minimalstem handwerklichem Geschick (Kreuzschlitz eindrehen) ist es relativ einfach. Im Internet gibts genügend Anleitungen. Wenn du LEGO bauen kannst und ne Schraube eindrehen, kannst du auch nen PC zusammenbauen.


pampam: Nein! SSDs sind schneller, robuster, brauchen weniger Strom und bleiben kühl. HDDs haben außer Speicher/Preis keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Mir geht es immer um sowas wie, Wärmeleitpaste und so habe da keine Ahnung von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

SSD 250GB wie viel kostet sowas?


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Klick


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> SSD 250GB wie viel kostet sowas?



Etwa 600 euro


----------



## pampam (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> SSD 250GB wie viel kostet sowas?


viel
Dafür könnte man sich auch nen schönen PC kaufen...

edit: verdammt seid ihr heute Abend schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Da ich eigentlich nicht viel Platz brauche nur Betriebssystem und paar Spiele, kann ich mir schon ne 30GB oder ne 64GB kaufn ;p

Muss ja auch  mit 8GB auf meinem iPhone auskommen ^^


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> SSD 250GB wie viel kostet sowas?



Biddeschön SSDs ab 250GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/?cat...p;xf=252_256000

EDIT: Ich sollte öfter F5 drücken^^


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da ich eigentlich nicht viel Platz brauche nur Betriebssystem und paar Spiele, kann ich mir schon ne 30GB oder ne 64GB kaufn ;p



Gut ich kauf mir die 250 GB SSD nicht auf heute auf morgen, da wirt sicher noch zeit vergehen und bis dahin wirt der preis auch wieder gesunken sein. 

Ab Dezember wieder den pc aufrüsten werden kommt erst mal Neues Netzeil und GTX der neuen Nvdia serie.

jan/feb neues Mainboard i7 xtrem (oder wenn es halt dann was besser gibt halt den cpu für den gleich preis) RAM

die Monate drauf eben SSD Blu Ray Brenner & laufwerk etc und sonstig kleine sachen etwa im sommer hab ich alles neue Gehäuse etc


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2009)

Bei mir isses so, wenn Geld da ist, wird was gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei mir isses so, wenn Geld da ist, wird was gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mach es genau andres rum ich spart immer ein bisschen und kauf dann von dem viele gesparten überteuertes zeug xD


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

@Asoriel, wie war das nochmal mit dem Lüfter für den CPU, muss ich mir da nen neuen kaufn, weil hab nämlich ein drauf. Kann morgen mal nen Foto von dem machen, wenn du willst.


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

das wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, dann könnte man die Leistung abschätzen. Bei einem starken Quad schadet aber auch ein starker Kühler nicht Mach also einfach mal n Bildchen, dann kann man es gleich sagen ob ein neuer her muss. 

Den Boxed bekommste ja eh. Von der Kühlleistung reicht der, ich weiß aber nicht, wie es mit der Lautstärke aussieht.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Boxed?, ist das nen Kühler?.. glaub bin hier der unerfahrenste ;p

Okay, das ist einer. 

Glaube habe diesen hier drauf: http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2006/05/23/..._cooler_am2.jpg


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

ja, das ist der Kühler, der mitgeliefert wird. Hab ich eben nochmal ein wenig umgeschaut, der soll ganz gut&leise sein. Wenn du eh nicht übertakten willst, würde ich den wahrscheinlich sogar verwenden. Macht auch optisch einen soliden Eindruck, ist wohl der erste Boxed den ich sehe, der mit Heatpipes ausgestattet ist.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Jep, der machte auch auf mich ein guten Eindruck und ist sehr leise, glaube aber nur das mein Gehäuse net wirklich leise ist, schlechter Airflow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber demnächst, neues Gehäuse usw, wenn man jetzt den Prozessor übertaken würde von 3GHZ auf was würde man kommen, falls ich es machen würde, was eher sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## pampam (4. August 2009)

Die Boxedkühler der Phenom II Modelle finde ich ziemlich gut. Ein Freund hat einen Phenom II X4 920 und der Kühler ist ziemlich leise und trtozdem reicht die Kühlleistung locker aus. Auch kleinere Übertaktungen sollten überhaupt kein Problem sein. Also falls man beim Preis schon am Limit ist, kann man auch auf einen teuren Kühler verzichten und den Boxed nehmen (meine Meinung!).


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

ich kenn ihn nicht und kann nur die Meinung von User anderer Foren wiedergeben.

Soramac, ganz ehrlich, wenn du dich nicht mit OC auskennst - und vor allem mit dem Mainboard - würde ich nicht die CPU verheizen. Hättest du ein gutes Board würde ich sagen "Teste ruhig mal ein wenig", aber nicht mit dem. Das stellt recht sicher sofort Spannungen ein, die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen und ratz fatz ist der neue Prozessor hinüber.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Okay, sagen wir mal es ist ein gutes Mainboard, auf was würde man es schaffen können?

Nur mal jetzt ne Frage, werde es sowieso NIE machen.


----------



## Meilo1 (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> werde es sowieso NIE machen.


Oh doch, hatte ich früher auch gesagt bis man sich recht gut auskennt und auf ein mal will man echt das letze aus seinem pc raus saugen. XD


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

mit dem Boxed Kühler...das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich ihn wie gesagt nicht kenne. Ich seh aber, dass es klein ist und ein Topblower, in sofern hat er nicht gerade großartig Reserven. Mit dem Boxed vielleicht 3,5Ghz, versprechen will ich nix. Selbst mit nem Mugen2 wirds der CPU bei 4Ghz ordentlich warm.


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2009)

Also ich halte nichts von dem Boxed-Kühler. Der kühlt meiner Meinung nach die CPU ausreichend und mehr nicht. Hab ihn mal verbaut, wenn er nicht geregelt wird läuft er mit lärmenden 3000rpm und selbst da geht die CPU-Temp(X2 550) nicht unter 43°C.


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Bei einem 5200+ ist er lauter als eine Turbine,er läuft bei ~5k Umdrehungen,und hält die CPU gerademal bei ~*48Grad,liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch an dem nicht belüftetem Gehäuse,und 3.5-6 sollte eigentlich jede CPU ohne Spannungserhöhung mitmachen,viel mehr wirst du ohne starke Kühlung,d.h Wasserkühlung etc nicht schaffen,vielleicht 3.8,aber dann heißt er schon sehr stark,da die Spannung extrem angehoben werden muss.


----------



## Maga1212 (4. August 2009)

Morgen,

Also ich hab eine vire(keylogger denke ich da meine accs gehackt wurden).

Ich will alles neu installieren (Windows XP)Aber ich habe ein Problem.

Ich finde die CD vom Laptop nichtmehr (Toshiba)der name vom Laptop ist: Satellite A110-198 (alt^^)

Kann ich das irgendwo laden oder sowas? bitte um Hilfe

Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ich könnte jetzt sagen lad dir Win 7 32 Bit RC runter, aber ich weiß net ob das passen ist für das System, kenne das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal kann wenn man die ISO Datei hat glaube ich ne Image Disk brennen und als Boot CD benutzen, nur weiß ich net ob das sinnvoll ist, weil du den Keylogger vielleicht mitkopierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du noch Garnatie drauf ?


----------



## Maga1212 (4. August 2009)

Glaube nicht ist seehr alt.

Braucht man für Win 7 irgendwelche anforderungen oder wie?


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

PowerColor HD 4890 nun auch mit 2.048 MB

-----

Die Radeon HD 4890 ist ATis schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte und dementsprechend ein wichtiger Prestige-Punkt für die Hersteller. Dementsprechend gibt es diverse Partnerkarten, die sich stark vom Referenzdesign unterscheiden. PowerColor bringt nun eine weitere Karte heraus.

-----

Klick


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Die Meldung ist doch schon von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dies dürfte wiedermal für IPhone Besitzer intressant sein

http://www.os-informer.de/aid,691662/Apple...e-Ursache/News/

Es gibt wirklich kein Programm was die CPU Spannung genau ausliest?Es kann dochnicht sein,das ich eine Spannung von genau 1.25V habe...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Die Meldung ist doch schon von gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deshalb tut man Handys nie in die Hosentasche... es sei denn, du willst keine Kinder mehr bekommen. Das kann nämlich auch schon passieren, wenn so ein Akku runter fällt, die "Trennwand" zwischen der negativen und der positiven Seite kaputt geht, und sich die Teilchen dann in deiner Tasche entladen.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Das iPhone soll explodieren? - will ich ma sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub das war nur ein schadhafter Akku, mehr nicht. Man kann nicht über 700 Euro für ein iPhone verlangen und dann im nachinein sagen, es gibt ne Reihe von Schadhaften Akkus in iPhones.


----------



## pampam (4. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> *Deshalb tut man Handys nie in die Hosentasche*... es sei denn, du willst keine Kinder mehr bekommen. Das kann nämlich auch schon passieren, wenn so ein Akku runter fällt, die "Trennwand" zwischen der negativen und der positiven Seite kaputt geht, und sich die Teilchen dann in deiner Tasche entladen.



Also es ist wirklich nicht normal, dass man ein Handy in die Hosentasche macht... bin ich froh, dass sogut wie keineer sein Handy n der Hosentasche rumträgt.
Man sollte es vielleicht nicht tun, aber 99% (oder mehr) aller Handybestitzer haben ihr Handy regelmäßig in der Hosentasche, da es einfach praktischer ist.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Ja, als ob dir dann der sonst was weg explodiert, ich trag auch immer mein Handy in der Hosentaschen rum, man sollte wegen soner Meldung, jetzt keine Angst bekommen. Sowieso das in Amerika, sowas sehr oben im Gesetz steht, wenn da einem Mensch mal was passiert, kann man schon über 2 Millionen verklagen oder mehr. Selbst wenn nur eine Krete (wird das so geschrieben?) im Fisch war, kann man den Koch oder das Restaurant verklagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das iPhone soll explodieren? - will ich ma sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum sollten sie nicht? Du zahlst sowieso nur soviel weil Apple draufsteht... gefertigt wird das alles von irgendwelchen Waisenkindern in Indien, Kambodscha und China...

Nur weil etwas viel kostet, heißt es nicht das auch entsprechende Qualität vorzufinden ist...


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie nicht? Du zahlst sowieso nur soviel weil Apple draufsteht... gefertigt wird das alles von irgendwelchen Waisenkindern in Indien, Kambodscha und China...
> 
> Nur weil etwas viel kostet, heißt es nicht das auch entsprechende Qualität vorzufinden ist...




Kambodscha ^^, noch nie gehört. Naja, wenn du für was 700 Euro  zahlst, das hat es auch eine entsprechende Qualität und das hat es und dafür steht Apple. Ich sehe kein Produkt von Apple, das schlecht verarbeitet wurde oder eine schlechte Qualität vorweißt. Samsung, Logitech, was weiß ich, wird alles in China hergestellt, weil es einfach billiger ist, aber hier kann man ebenfalls nicht sagen, das Logitech schlechte Produkte liefert.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Selbst wenn nur eine Krete *Grete* (wird das so geschrieben?) im Fisch war, kann man den Koch oder das Restaurant verklagen.



Ich hab Lasagne vondaher ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange mein Ipod Touch ne Explodiert ist's mir Schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (4. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur weil etwas viel kostet, heißt es nicht das auch entsprechende Qualität vorzufinden ist...



Aber wie du weißt zahlt man ja ziemlich viel für das was Sybol, was da drauf ist (vorallem wenn ein Apfel drauf ist, sollte man aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Also das mit dem Akku ist jetzt einmal passiert. Wieviele wurde schon hergestellt und verwendet?
Mich würde eh mal interessieren, wieso die wegen einem Akku, der nicht funktioniert, einen Artikel schreiben. Es gehen bestimmt öfters die Akkus von teuren und guten geräten kaputt. Da ist es nicht nötig die Welt über EINEN defekten Akku eines iPhones zu informieren.


----------



## Desdinova (4. August 2009)

Krete => Grete => Gräte


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Also ich wollte mir eig auch nen Iphone holen aber ich bin so ins grübeln gekommen.

Irgendwie ist das schon ziemlich "übel", das erste Iphone kommt raus, alle wollen es stehen Tagelang vor Märkten und so.

Und was ist jetzt ? es kam das Iphone 2G, dann 3G und nun 3GS, also ich warte wenn bis vielleicht nochwas neues raus kommt an Generationen, weil wenn man sich überlegt, das die meistens Software Updates für die 2 und 3 Generation mehr Sachen bringen als für die 1, würde ich mich sehr verarscht fühlen.

Edit: 


Desdinova schrieb:


> Krete => Grete => Gräte



Mir auch egal, wie gesagt hab Lasagne dich ich gerade esse, da interessieren mich keine Kreten, Greten, Gräten what ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Also mit dem iPhone 3GS, was zurzeit draußen ist, kannst du wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen. Ich weiß nicht, was man da jetzt persönlich noch stark verbessern könnte. Eine Kaufempfehlung isses Wert. Es besitzt Video-Aufnahme, Kompass, Sprachsteuerung, 2x schnellern Prozessor, 3 Mega-Pixel Kamera. Man könnte vielleicht noch die Kamera verbessern und die Rückseite kratzfestiger machn beim nächsten iPhone, aber mehr würde ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. Dazu kommt noch beim iPhone 3GS eine neue Glas-Scheibe, die mehr Finger-Abdrücke abweißt, d.h einfach mal mit einem Tuch drüber und weg ist es.


----------



## Desdinova (4. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mir auch egal, wie gesagt hab Lasagne dich ich gerade esse, da interessieren mich keine Kreten, Greten, Gräten what ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange du die Lasagne nicht mit einem kaputten iPhone Akku zubereitet hast, ist ja alles im grünen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also mit dem iPhone 3GS, was zurzeit draußen ist, kannst du wirklich nichts mehr falsch machen. Ich weiß nicht, was man da jetzt persönlich noch stark verbessern könnte. Eine Kaufempfehlung isses Wert. Es besitzt Video-Aufnahme, Kompass, Sprachsteuerung, 2x schnellern Prozessor, 3 Mega-Pixel Kamera. Man könnte vielleicht noch die Kamera verbessern und die Rückseite kratzfestiger machn beim nächsten iPhone, aber mehr würde ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. Dazu kommt noch beim iPhone 3GS eine neue Glas-Scheibe, die mehr Finger-Abdrücke abweißt, d.h einfach mal mit einem Tuch drüber und weg ist es.



Ja das ist es was ich am Iphone "schlecht" finde, es kostet ziemlich viel, aber für so einen Preis finde ich ist ne 5 oder 8 MegaPixel Kamera schon angebracht, war die am Anfang net nur 2 ? o.O

und ja die Rückseite finde ich schrecklich (bei meinem Ipod) man hat ne Hülle drumm aber jedes was auch immer macht kratzer und so rein. Dafür ist das DIsplay hammer Kratz resistent.

Ich weiß net vielleicht hat meine Mum die Lasagne mit nem Iphone Koch Applet gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, überhitzt die "CPUs" auf 180°C und bereitet Essen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Ich finde mit ner 3 Mega-Pixel oder 2 Mega-Pixel kann man schon ordentliche Bilder machen. Für mich isse okay, man macht ein Bild von etwas und möchte den Moment aufheben, da muss keine Bildqualität 100% sein oder 8 Mega-Pixel haben, da kauft man sich ne Digi-Cam. Ich benutze mein iPhone 3G ohne nichts und es sind kaum Kratzer hinten auf der Rückseite, man muss nur sorgfältig damit umgehen und nicht so wie andre, die das Ding rumschmeißen oder sonst was.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. August 2009)

Und wo bekommt ihr alles ein Iphone her? Würde ja auch gerne eins haben aber die Preise sind ja immens!


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Habe das iPhone 3G billiger bekommen bei T-Mobile, anscheinend wussten die schon das , das iPhone 3GS rauskommt. Also, ich musste 60 Euro bezahlen für das iPhone statt 120 oder so, dazu jeden Monat 15 Euro und die ersten 3 Monate sind kostenlos, da wir Telefon + Internet bei den schon lange haben, denke aber nur weil die wussten , das das iPhone 3GS bald rauskommt und die das iPhone 3G Schwarz 8GB weghaben wollten ;p


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ja ich weiß nciht ob die Rückseite vom 3G besser als vom iPod ist ka.

zumindest für mich lohnt sich ne Digicam net, da ich sie bisher nur selten gebraucht hätte oder nicht wirklich brauche.

Ich finde für den Preis wäre 5 Megapixel wenigstens angemessen, 8 muss auch nicht sein oder wie beim neuen Sony Ericsson 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei z.B. Nokia ist 5 MP schon fast durchschnitt, sogut wie alles momentanen Handys die keine ganzbilligen Modelle sind haben 5 MP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Ja, aber wofür brauchst du jetzt ne gute Kamera die Foto schießt?, die Video-Kamera ist dafür aber spitze, musst dir mal paar Videos auf YouTube anschauen, die Qualität ist 1A.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. August 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Also es ist wirklich nicht normal, dass man ein Handy in die Hosentasche macht... bin ich froh, dass sogut wie keineer sein Handy n der Hosentasche rumträgt.
> Man sollte es vielleicht nicht tun, aber 99% (oder mehr) aller Handybestitzer haben ihr Handy regelmäßig in der Hosentasche, da es einfach praktischer ist.


Man sollte es nie in die Hosentasche tun, also nicht in die Tasche vorne auf Gürtelhöhe.



Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, als ob dir dann der sonst was weg explodiert, ich trag auch immer mein Handy in der Hosentaschen rum, man sollte wegen soner Meldung, jetzt keine Angst bekommen. Sowieso das in Amerika, sowas sehr oben im Gesetz steht, wenn da einem Mensch mal was passiert, kann man schon über 2 Millionen verklagen oder mehr. Selbst wenn nur eine Krete (wird das so geschrieben?) im Fisch war, kann man den Koch oder das Restaurant verklagen.


Das hat nichts mit dieser Meldung zu tun. Wenn dein Handy mal runter fällt, besteht immer die (nicht geringe) Gefahr, dass der Akku beschädigt wurde und explodiert. 
Also ich möchte "dort" keinen Handysplitter drin haben. Wäre ja auch scheisse, wenn man so ins Krankenhaus kommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ja ich habe dieses Video gesehen wo einer sein iPhone vorne ans Auto heftet und fährt, sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach so für das was ich und bestimmt einige andere eine Digicam brauchen, lohnt es sich nicht eine anzuschaffen, im Moment benutze ich mein Sony Ericsson W810i.

Hat glaub 2,3 Mp oder so. Darum wäre es für mich ansprechend wenn es eine 5 MP Kamera hat, weil es bei dem Preis einfach "angemessen" wäre!


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Aber das ein Akku von einem iPhone explodiert, passiert noch seltener als , dass ein europäisches Flugzeug abstürzt. Man kann hier von 0% sprechen.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Das muss nicht sein, ich glaube nicht das für jeden Akku nen Artikel gemacht wird.

Es wird bestimmt nicht das erste und letzte iPhone sein. 

PS: 1900 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Ich bräuchte persönlich garkeine Kamera im Handy. Zur Not kann ich mir immer die Kamera von meinem Vater ausleihen und die wird wohl immer bessere Bilder machen als jedes Handy in den nächsten paar Jahren. Trotzdem ist das iPhone natürlich ein klasse Teil (vom Preis mal abgesehen) und ich werds mir wahrscheinlich kaufen, wenn ich es von nem Bekannten wirklich für 400-500€ neu und simlock frei bekomm.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das muss nicht sein, ich glaube nicht das für jeden Akku nen Artikel gemacht wird.
> 
> Es wird bestimmt nicht das erste und letzte iPhone sein.
> 
> ...




Man spricht ja in diesem Artikel von einem iPod Touch und keinem iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (4. August 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte persönlich garkeine Kamera im Handy. Zur Not kann ich mir immer die Kamera von meinem Vater ausleihen und die wird wohl immer bessere Bilder machen als jedes Handy in den nächsten paar Jahren. Trotzdem ist das iPhone natürlich ein klasse Teil (vom Preis mal abgesehen) und ich werds mir wahrscheinlich kaufen, wenn ich es von nem Bekannten wirklich für 400-500€ neu und simlock frei bekomm.



/sing


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ja dann halt nen iPod, aber ich glaube net das dort stehen würe 30 iPod's explodiert.

Naja wie auch immer solange meiner net hochgeht ist mir das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja dann halt nen iPod, aber ich glaube net das dort stehen würe 30 iPod's explodiert.
> 
> Naja wie auch immer solange meiner net hochgeht ist mir das egal
> 
> ...




Man sollte sich net verrückt machen deswegen, man hört in den Nachrichten Flugzeug abgestürzt und dann wenn man in 2 Wochen in Urlaub fliegt, hat man Herz klopfen wie sonst was. Das passiert einfach einmal von 20.000 iPods oder wie viele es gibt. Vielleicht ist ihm der iPod 5 mal runter gefallen und beim 6. mal hats halt Peng gemacht.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man sollte sich net verrückt machen deswegen, man hört in den Nachrichten Flugzeug abgestürzt und dann wenn man in 2 Wochen in Urlaub fliegt, hat man Herz klopfen wie sonst was. Das passiert einfach einmal von _*20.000.000*_ iPods oder wie viele es gibt. Vielleicht ist ihm der iPod 5 mal runter gefallen und beim 6. mal hats halt Peng gemacht.



Ich denke mal sind paar mehr als 20.000, aber das ist nicht das Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, schon klar wenn man im Fernsehn sieht oh Flugzeug absturz, 2 Wochen später wieder usw.

Aber zum Glück ist in Deutschland und einpaar anderen Ländern die Sicherheit diesbegüzlich und anderer Dinge sehr hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Deswegen fliege ich auch nie mit Africa Airline nach Amerika mit 13 Stunden-Flug, da kackt die Maschiene schon bei 2 Stunden ab ;p


EDIT: Radio Endwelt ist so geil, schade das es nur beim Auto-Fahren funktoniert.

wwww.endwelt.com

Verdammte kacke, da sind so verdammte gute Lieder, nur man weiß das Lied nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*

Vielleicht kennts ja jemand: Ist nen Song Art Tecno und Trance und der Songtext, kommt etwas kirschlich rüber, hab mal so paar Wörter rausgeschrieben: Sail a song, sail a song, for ever, whaii away whaai away ... dann der Trance: düm düm düm düm düm, düm düm düm. Glaub hier kann niemand was erkennen, aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

So dann wäre: 

Antec Nine Hundred Two Gehäuse

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition

Coolermaster M620

bestellt. Zwar sind die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bei Hardwareversand etwas doof, aber was solls.


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Mit der neuen CPU dürften es ~30% mehr Leistung sein,da die heutigen Spiele wieso kaum Quadcoreunterstützung haben


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Das mein erstes Mal ... , dass ich nen PC zusammenbaue, neues Gehäuse usw, neues Netzteil und neuen Prozessor, hoffe mal ich krieg das hin, wenn net mach ich Live-Stream und wenn jemand was schreibt, piept es dann bei mir und muss dann lesen, was ihr geschrieben habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ne noch besser, wenn ich was falsch  mach und ihr drückt dann auf der Seite, son Knopf ich krieg nen Stromschlag, liege erstmal 10Sekunden bewusstlos da und kann erst dann nachschauen was ihr geschrieben habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Joar, bei mir auch das erstemal das ich was am Rechner selber zusammen baue, ich teste es erstmal am alten rechner, auseinander bauen, und wieder zusammen bauen, wenn es geht ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Wenn man aber den PC im neuem Gehäuse hat und dann auf den Startknopf drückt und dann geht alles.. wohaa, das gefühl muss ja geil sein ^^

aber immer wenn man nen neuen PC zusammenstellt, das ist wie, wenn ein Kind geboren wird. Da ensteht ein neuer PC ^^


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Naja,soschwer ist es eigentlich nicht,musst dir eigentlich nur die Mainboard Anleitung durchlesen,wegen den jeweiligen Led/HDD etc Leuchten,ansonsten kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Hab keine Mainboard Anleitung ^^


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Hm,keine?Also,naja,ich habs auch ohne Anleitung hinbekommen,auf dem Mainboard sollten bei den jeweiligen Anschlüssen auch Beschriftungen drunter/drüber stehen

Achja, 3.2 Download http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,681554/D...nture/Download/


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Werde es schon hinkriegen, wenn nicht mach ich nen Foto und frag Euch mal ^^


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Kennt wirklich keiner ein Programm um die wirkliche Spannung der CPU anzeigen zu lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Ein Mainboardhandbuch wär schon gut, sonst musst du dir eben merken wie die Pins gesteckt sind. Aber da findet sich sicher eins, wie heisst dein Mainboard denn?
Edit : Kann das CPU-Z nicht?


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

http://i13.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/2e/1d/03de_1_bl.JPG

Das ist das.

AMD Alivexfire-Sata2


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Naja,bei CPU-Z steht dann das*,und das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/ALiveXFire-eSATA2%20R3.0.pdf
Das sollt es sein, ich lads mir eben mal runter und schau auch... muss nur kurz vorher den Reader runterladen, hab ich seit dem Neuaufsetzen nichtmehr installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum kannst du 1,250V nicht glauben, das klingt doch recht passend ?


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Weil ich 1.25V Im Bios eingestellt habe,und das es ohne Abweichung zutrifft,kann ich einfach nicht glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

@EspCap

Super, danke dir.


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Weil ich 1.25V Im Bios eingestellt habe,und das es ohne Abweichung zutrifft,kann ich einfach nicht glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum denn nicht? Waere ja schlimm wenn es abweichen wuerde. Zumal der Spannungsregler ja sehr wahrscheinlich auch auf Basis des gleichen ADCs die Werte einstellt, der auch zum Auslesen genutzt wird.


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Schau dir das CPU-Z von Rethelion an,dort ist es um einiges genauer..

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...p%3Fid%3D634905

//Er hatte glaub ich 1.6V drauf,so wie ich es mitbekommen habe


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Ok, ist das richtige Sora. Auf Seite 25 fangen die Pinsettings an, ansonsten steht da auch recht viel drin dass du beim zusammenbauen evtl brauchen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Waere ja schlimm wenn es abweichen wuerde.



Genau anders herum - wäre schlimm, wenn es _nicht_ abweichen würde! Durch die höhere Temperatur während des Betriebes sinkt der Widerstand, wesshalb weniger Spannung angelegt wird. Hat auch einen Namen, nämlich Derating oder auch BIOS VDrop. Es liegt bei jedem Mainboard weniger Spannung an als im BIOS eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

EspCap oder wer war das, der diesen Song so toll fandet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV11oDLtlmc

Das ist die Deutsche Übersetzung: http://www.songtexte.com/uebersetzung/milo...h-43d6b76b.html


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich wars nicht ^^


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2009)

Naja - wir liegen beide ein wenig daneben.

Die erste Frage muss wohl sein, was CPU-Z da wirklich anzeigt. Die VID ist ja eigentlich keine wirklich gemessene Spannung, sondern die "Voltage Identification Digital" - ein Wert den die CPU anfordert. Ohne Last waere VID gleich VCC (Core-Spannung). Das Board stellt dann unter Beruecksichtigung verschiedener Parameter (Temperatur, Strom, VCore-Mod-Feedback) diese Spannung ein - was schon wieder heisst, dass die vom Spannungsregler auf dem Board eingestellte Spannung eine andere sein kann als die angeforderte VID-Spannung und wiederrum anders als die wirkliche Core-Spannung an der CPU.

Die naechste Frage waere dann, was man im BIOS wirklich einstellt. Vermuten wuerde ich ja, dass man einfach den VID-Wert der CPU ueberschreibt - was die Ergebnisse bei Gomel erklaeren wuerde, bei Reth allerdings nicht. Muss ich mal noch ein wenig naeher untersuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Begriffen: VDrop ist quasi einfach der Spannungsabfall "Eingestellte Spannung" -> "gemessene Spannung", VDroop ist der Spannungsabfall unter Last (da VCC Last-abhaengig ist).

Hier auch mal eine schoene Erklaerung - allerdings sehr technisch angehaucht...


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Jetzt rausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Also ich find das Lied ja nicht so besonders...

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran das es Am3 ist?Das das einfach anders ausgelesen wird?,mit dem Auslesen und bestimmen der jeweils anliegenden Spannung kenn ich mich nun nicht aus..


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Ich auch nicht, ist aber auch nicht wirklich mein Genre... wenns im Radio dudelt schön und gut, aber ansonsten nicht so meins. Nichts was ich kaufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es ja daran das es Am3 ist?Das das einfach anders ausgelesen wird?,mit dem Auslesen und bestimmen der jeweils anliegenden Spannung kenn ich mich nun nicht aus..


Denkbar. Waere sogar denkbar, dass das insgesamt bei AMD-CPUs ein wenig anders funktioniert als bei INTEL-CPUs. Oder gar, dass verschiedene Boards da manche Dinge leicht unterschiedlich handhaben. Letztlich gibt es nur ein paar Design-Vorgaben und einen Ingenieur der das Ganze so umsetzt wie er es verstanden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 

Habe grade mal bei meinem Rechner (AMD-X2 mit ASUS-Board) geschaut - und verschiedene Programme geben mir da verschiedene Werte. CPU-Z zeigt bei mir die "Core-Voltage" von 1,26V (relativ stark schwankend) an. CPUID zeigt auch die "CPU-VCORE" an, mit MIN-MAX-Werten, da liegt meine CPU zwischen 1,2 und 1,3V. CoreTemp zeigt die VID an - und ist dort ein fester Wert von 1.3500v der sich nicht im Geringsten aendert.

Ich nehme mal an, dass Dir die VID-Angabe da einfach wenig hilft. Schau einfach mal, ob ein anderes Programm eventuell auf andere Werte Zugriff hat.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist die Deutsche Übersetzung: http://www.songtexte.com/uebersetzung/milo...h-43d6b76b.html


Ich brauch die nicht...dass 75% aller Poptexte pervers sind wie Hölle und verwerflich wären ohne Ende, wenn sie nicht auf englisch wären, sollte doch bekannt sein ;D


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Schau dir das CPU-Z von Rethelion an,dort ist es um einiges genauer..
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...p%3Fid%3D634905
> 
> //Er hatte glaub ich 1.6V drauf,so wie ich es mitbekommen habe



Ne ich hab keine 1,6V anliegen, und kann dir auch ned sagen was ich eingestellt habe.
Im Bios hab ich nämlich nur 0,05V eingestellt das meine 3,6 Ghz laufen, den Rest beim Übertakten mache ich immer mittels AMD Overdrive.
Nur das liest mir meine Spannung immer falsch aus, also egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, Overdrive gibt mir immer dieselbe Spannung aus^^
Ich geh einfach davon aus das CPUz stimmt, aber sicher sagen kann ichs ned.


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2009)

Jetzt faellt mir auch auf, dass auf Deinem Screenshot (wie bei mir) Core-Voltage steht, waehrend auf dem von Gomel VID steht. Also wird das dort auch der feste Wert sein, waehrend bei Dir (Rethelion) wirklich ein Wert gemessen wird.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. August 2009)

Ich denk ma auf CPUz kann man sich da ganz gut verlassen, bei mir zeigts immer recht sinnvolle Werte an. (im Idle während runtergetaktetem Zustand 1,112V und unter Last 1,216V). Vor allem logisch, weil so die Spezifikationen auch sein sollten. Wies bei AMD is is natürlich ne anderes Sache (fällt mir grad auf^^)

Hab mir den Q9550 jetzt doch bei MIX bestellt weil Mindfactory den Preis pünktlich um 12 auf 199€ gesetzt hat -.- Man man man


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Du hast mit Overdrive übertaktet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anscheinend kommts echt zu 99% auf die Temperatur an..


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Ich könnte eigentlich auch mal wieder ein bisschen OCen, jetzt mit dem Mugen fällt vielleicht ja auch die 10s Marke bei SuperPi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was würdet ihr denn einer Wolfdale CPU (E0) maximal für ne Spannung zum Benchen zumuten?


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

hmm...was hast du denn für ne VID? Und 10sek beim Pi 1M sind nicht ohne, da brauchst du ca. 4,5Ghz, das ist dir bewusst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welches Board/Speicher ist denn verbaut?

Für 24/7-Settings würde ich ca. 1,38V, für ne Benchsession nicht mehr als 1,45V, aber wirklich nur, wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. August 2009)

@Ceek: Ich geh ma davon aus, dass du nen E8xxx hast? Ich würd mich erstma ans Maximum ohne Spannungserhöhung wagen. Ich war mit standartVcore auf ca 3,86GHz, sollte bei dir also auch möglich sein (kein Gewähr!). Ansonsten immer einen Schritt hochgehen. Die meißten Boards lassen Erhöhungen um nen bestimmten Minimumwert zu (P5Q bspw. ca 0,065 V). Also net direkt ganz nach oben knallen sondern tatsächlich rantasten!

@Asoriel: Standardtakt bei Wolfdale liegt bei ca 1,25V, bei mir bei ca 1,22V. 1,38 is schon ganz schön krass^^


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Board hab ich nur ein P5Q (hätte ich doch bloß wo anders gespart^^) und 800 MHz Corsair Ram, der aber auch 1066 bei 5-5-5-15 stabil schafft. VID müsste ich nachschaun und die 10s in SuperPi waren auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


Edit: Hab nen E8500 der Standard Takt bei 1 V schafft. Was die Standard VCore war, hab ich keine Ahnung mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. August 2009)

Dann mach dir die minimalen Schritte vom P5Q zu nutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Ich hatte früher mal ein bisschen getaktet, aber halt nicht bis zum Maximum, musste aus Zeitgründen aufhören. Damals waren 422x9,5 bei etwas über 1,2V der Stand an dem ich aufgehört habe. Wohlgemerkt mit dem Freezer 7 pro...


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

ach doch doch, die 10sek kannst du ruhig ernst nehmen. Ist auch mein nächstes Ziel mit dem Q9550.

Radon, 1,38V ist viel, klar, aber das verkraftet der schon. Ich selbst würde es nicht auf Dauer geben, die CPU hält das aber aus.

Kann das P5QL Pro echt "nur" in 0,065V-Schritten regeln? Das EP45-DS4 schafft 0,00625V-Schritte, beim Maximus in 0,025V (wenn ich mich nicht irre, beim Maximus müsste ich schnell schauen)


Ceek, wenn der Ram so gut läuft ist das top, das ist schonmal ne wichtige Voraussetzung.


edit: Vorteil beim E8500 ist der relativ hohe Multi. Stell den Ramteiler auf 1:1 und schau, ob du die Latenzen drücken kannst. Oder natürlich Ram noch weiter übertakten


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Jo, mit dem Ram bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Wenn ich heute Abend oder Morgen etwas Zeit finde lege ich dann mit dem Takten los. Ist das in der Reihenfolge ok?


- Zuerst schau ich, was das P5Q an FSB stabil schafft. Darf ich dabei die NB Spannung erhöhen? Ich kann mich an die Guides, die ich gelesen habe nur dunkel erinnern, ich glaub aber die haben davon abgeraten, mehr als eine "Stufe" zu erhöhen. 

- Danach darf der Ram nochmal dran glauben, dann bei max. 2,1-2,2V. Takt werden wir sehen. Soll ich eher auf hohen Takt oder scharfe Latenzen achten?

- Zuletzt dann schaun, bis zu welchem Takt die CPU bei max. 1,35-1,4V stabil läuft und den mit möglichst hohem FSB verwirklichen.


So ist es doch OK, oder? Beim Testen der nächsten Komponente dann natürlich Spannung und Takt wieder auf Normalniveau.

Bin im Übertakten eher unerfahren, hab halt vor ein paar Monaten einige Guides gelesen, aber mein Gedächtnis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. August 2009)

omg, und jetzt hat Mindfactory den 9550 halt wieder auf 183€ runtergesetzt x.X


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Da scheint die Marge sehr klein zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ich kann doch nen alten Graka Treiber oder generell deinstallieren wenn ich auch Gerätemanager gehe und bei der Graka deinstallieren klicke oder ?


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Jup,bei Nvidia steht uninstall all Drivers oder sowas ähnliches,aber auch nur das,wenn du kein Nvidia Chipsatz hast,bei ATI Karten wird der Treiber automatisch beim installieren eines neuen Treibers deinstalliert/überschrieben..

Ok,es heißt nur Nvdia Drivers.#

//Also bei mir ist da nur eine weiße Seite...


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. August 2009)

Huhu leude, wollt mir heut pc & go kaufen und diesmal gibts auf heftdvd das programm demo-master mit dem man trial versionen von photoshop nero etc etc zu vollversionen  macht, (demo master spuckt serials aus) Wie kann das sein??? ist das net illegal /DISCUSS

 (  Hier   auf der seite des hefts. darf man sich das heft anschauen einfach zu seite 28 Blättern )


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Öhm... klingt schon irgendwie nicht so richtig legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blätter mal auf Seite 30, da gehts um die rechtliche Lage dazu.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. August 2009)

hab ich mir scho durchgelesen, auf seite 30 ist nur von amok date wizard und dkill95 die rede, aber von demo master steht kein wort drin^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

Ceek die MCH-Spannung kannst du bis ca. 1,2V anheben. Das sind absolut ungefährliche Werte für den 24/7-Betrieb. Standart sollte 1,1V sein. Aber wie gesagt, 1,2 sind absolut im Rahmen, mehr als 1,25V würde ich nicht geben. 1,2 ist aber die Standart-Einstellung, die eigentlich meistens empfohlen wird.

http://www.kalbshaxen.de/grafik1.JPG

Punkt 14 Seite 555 mal lesen.


Max FSB beim P5Q mit nem C2D dürfte wohl hoch genug liegen, um die 10sek zu packen, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Vor allem bei nem 9,5er-Multi.

Beim Ram ist wohl mehr FSB sinnlos, da der Ram durch den Chipsatz limitiert wird. Stell den Teiler einfach auf 1:1, alles was schneller läuft bringt dir nur in den seltensten Fällen etwas. Für Benchmarks ist zwar höherer Takt von Vorteil, für den normalen Betrieb sind scharfe Latenzen aber "sinnvoller". Die bringen den meisten Vorteil, aber der ist so gering, dass du davon nix merkst. Drück lieber die Spannung und bleib bei 5-5-5-15 und eben 1:1.

Bei der CPU würde ich erstmal bei 1,35V ansetzen, meistens liegt es in denen Regionen eher an ner anderen Spannung als an der VCore.

Und um die 10sek mit dem P5Q zu erreichen solltest du eigentlich ein Bench-OS haben, sonst wirds sehr schwer.


edit:



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ist das net illegal /DISCUSS




Ich denke mal schon. Kannst dir ja gleich nen Keygen aus dem Gulli fischen, kommt aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Ja, die schreiben 'Tools wie Amok Date Wizzad etc..', ich denke mal da wird das Tool das dabei ist miteingeschlossen. Ist aber schon interesannt dass es nicht explizit erwähnt wird...


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. August 2009)

wird das net irgendwie kontrolliert was die auf ihre dvds packen?? .....SKANDAL xD


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Nur das die das einfach so vertreiben dürfen...


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Für gewöhnlich sollten die einen VisdP dafür haben, keine Ahnung wieso das so rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

wahrscheinlich wird das Programm an sich nicht das illegale sein, sondern erst die Benutzung. Dann steht irgendwo klein gedruckt "nicht für Bezahlsoftware verwenden" oder so n Ramsch und schon passt das.


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Naja,vielleicht bezahlt die Zeitschrift ja auch Gebühren an die Hersteller


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wird das Programm an sich nicht das illegale sein, sondern erst die Benutzung. Dann steht irgendwo klein gedruckt "nicht für Bezahlsoftware verwenden" oder so n Ramsch und schon passt das.


man kanns ja nur für bezahlsoftware verwenden, außerdem steht auf dem deckblatt des hefts 15.000 programme gratis, unser tool zeigt ihnen jede serial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Danke schonmal Asoriel.

Der Link ist aber glaub ich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fürs Bench OS muss dann meine kaum benutze Win7 RC Partition dran glaub. Lohnt sich da eher Vista oder Win7 RC für?

Achso, ich geh hier nicht vom 24/7 Betrieb aus, dafür hab ich alle Spannungen schon möglichst weit gedrückt, die Standardleistung der Komponenten reicht mir. Das soll nur so ein Test werden, was ich aus den Komponenten rauskitzeln kann, bin halt neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

So alten Treiber deinstalliert, dann ist erstmal ganzer DEsktop, Grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt lade ich gerade den neuen. Also bei nVidia immer erst alten runter und ATI machst selber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2009)

Immer erst den alten runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. August 2009)

Als wirkliches Bench-OS taugt nur ein extrem minimiertes XP mit Registry-Tweaks.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Kennt Ihr so die Versand-Zeiten von hardwareversand, werde es morgen überweißen, sprich elektronisch. Kann man da schon am Donnerstag damit rechnen?


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ich glaube wenn du früh genug überweißt geht die Bestellung noch raus.

Hat jemand nen CSS Account den er nicht mehr benötig oder den er teilen kann /möchte ?


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Werde es so  zwischen 11:00-12:00 überweißen.


----------



## Ceek (4. August 2009)

Das ist natürlich ungünstig. Kannst du mir ganz kurz sagen, was man da so im Groben macht. Ich denke, da wird man viele Dienste und so ausschalten, oder? Hab grad keine Zeit mich da genau einzulesen, aber ein Bench OS ist hoffentlich nicht nur was für absolute Profis.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. August 2009)

kommt drauf an was du bestells bei pcs muss ja zusammengebaut werden, und bis die überweisung bestätigt ist bei denen kann das schon einen tag dauern X_Xh


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Also bei Bestellungen ist es normal immer so, wenn sie vor 12 eingeht, wird sie am gleich Tag verschickt.

Wäre echt nett/gut wenn einer nen Css Acc hätte.

Bei mir kam beim Spielen so nen Error, "Steam verifing User Id Ticket" oder so, danach gabs nen Kick ausem Spiel und mein Pw funzte net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super die E-Mail die angegeben ist, existiert seit bestimmt 2 Jahren net mehr. Also gibbet kein PW resett mehr, man soll laut Google irgendne Datei löschen aber hat nix gebracht. -.-


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Naja,nicht immer auf irgendwelche ....Seiten gehen und immer schön den Virenschutz aktuell halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Ne, dass ist über 1 Jahr her, mom ich guck nochmal ebend was das mit dem Error war.


Sooo da --> Klick

Das habe ich auch alles gemacht, bis ich zum Teil einloggen kam, wo ich dann merkte das mein Pw net mehr funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Du hast mit Overdrive übertaktet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was meinst du damit? Versteh ich nicht so ganz^^

Kennt sich jemand von euch mit VMWare aus? Wie heisst denn da die kostenlose Version?
Ich hab jetzt die Testversion von VMware Workstation benutzt um ein Image von Win7 zu erstellen und es abzuspielen. Aber die ist halt nur begrenz auf 30Tage.


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2009)

VMWare Server:

http://www.vmware.com/de/products/server/

Das hab ich mir drauf gemacht. Kostet nichts.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Klick

Falls mal jemand 12GB DDR3 Ram braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage zur 4870 mit 1024MB-Ram.
Würde die reichen um auf einem 40"-LCD mit FullHD auflösung zu zocken(anspruchsvoll^^) oder bräuchte man da schon eher eine höher getaktete bzw. CF?


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. August 2009)

schau doch auf Computerbase  full hd ist 1920x1200 (glaubich^^) also runteerscrollen selbst bei crysis 20fps mit der 4870


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2009)

40" ist latte. Full HD bleibt Full HD, also die Auflösung eines normalen 24"-Monitors. Meiner ist leider nur 22" mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 im Gegensatz zu 1920x1080.
Und eine ATI4870 mit 1GB hatte ich ja schon mal und damit lief Crysis mit sämtlichen Einstellungen auf Anschlag butterweich. Abgesehen natürlich  von Kantenglättung, daß hatte ich nur auf 2x glaub.

Von daher denke ich, daß zumindest im Moment alles spielbar sein sollte, mit der Karte. SLI/Crossfire bräuchtest du dann höchstens, wenn du AA und AF bis zum Erbrechen hochstellen willst.

Die Höhe der Auflösung macht sich im übrigen garnicht sonderlich am Ram-Verbrauch bemerkbar. Klar, ein Mehrverbrauch ist vorhanden, aber der halt sich arg in Grenzen. Viel mehr machen da die Qualitätseinstellungen wie eben AA aus.


----------



## Meilo1 (4. August 2009)

Kleine Frage bei dem Programme O&O Defrag 11 welche ist die beste Defrag einstellung ? gibt ja verschiedene.


----------



## pampam (5. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage: 
Glaubt ihr, das Netzteil taugt etwas? Preis und Effizienz sprechen ja eigendlich dafür. Mich würde auch interessieren, mit welchen anderen Netzteilen man es vergleichen kann. Ich habe nämlich vor, mir in den nächsten ein bis zwei Monaten ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

nö, würde ich nicht kaufen. Hat zu wenig Power auf den 12V-Schienen. Außerdem weißt du nix über Langlebigkeit oder das Geräusch des Lüfters. Da würde ich lieber 20-30€ mehr investieren und ein gescheites kaufen.
Außerdem hat das NT auch nur einen 6Pin. Gute 500W-Netzteile haben derer 3, und das sogar als 6+2Pin-Variante.


----------



## pampam (5. August 2009)

Welche kann man denn bei einem Preis von rund 60€ so empfehlen? 
Das Netzteil ist nur der "Anfang" einer ganzen Serie von änderungen an meinem PC. Dannach kommt dann Mainboard CPU und Ram auf einmal und dann habe ich vor eine neue Grafikkarte zu holen.


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an welche Hardware du verbauen willst und wieviel Strom die zieht.
Empfehlenswert sind immer Netzteile von be quiet oder Enermax, nur kosten die auch dementsprechend.
Für 60€ wären die beiden Netzteile nicht schlecht:
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a362866.html
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a359520.html

Das be quiet ist das qualitativ bessere, hat aber leider kein Kabelmangament.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Hier  haben sie jetzt ne gute/günstige SSD. Klick

Hatte sich nicht irgendwer gedanken darüber gemacht ?


----------



## pampam (5. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hier  haben sie jetzt ne gute/günstige SSD. Klick
> 
> Hatte sich nicht irgendwer gedanken darüber gemacht ?



Lies mal die Kommentare. Dann weißt du, warum die so günstig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Seht euch das an http://www.golem.de/0908/68832.html Hammer 

und so gar von meiner Lieblings Grafik karten Marke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die sieht auch super aus.


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> Seht euch das an http://www.golem.de/0908/68832.html Hammer
> 
> und so gar von meiner Lieblings Grafik karten Marke
> 
> ...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das wirklich gut kühlt, da der Radiator winzig ist und nicht gerade viel Wasser im Kreislauf ist.


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Nur wieso "entwickeln"die jetzt noch solche Eigenbauten?Die neue Grafikgerneration steht doch schon in den Startlöchern..


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Nur wieso "entwickeln"die jetzt noch solche Eigenbauten?Die neue Grafikgerneration steht doch schon in den Startlöchern..



Vielleicht um so was zu testen? und da es nun erfolgreich getest wurde kann man ja paar auf dem markt schmeißen, und dann die kühlung auch bei der next generation anbieten.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Lies mal die Kommentare. Dann weißt du, warum die so günstig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bei der Wakü der 295er bin ich mir nicht sicher, also wenns bisschen größer wäre bestimmt aber in der Größe wird wohl kaum genug Wasser um Umlauf sein für eine anständige Kühlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will mal wieder das paar Updates fürn iPod rauskommen, seit bestimmt 5-6 Tagen gibts kein Spiele/App Update bei mir mehr, und ich habe insgesamt ca. 110 Apps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

na, die WaKü schaut ja nicht gerade pralle aus. Die Pumpe ist winzig, der Radi auch, AGB hats keinen...naja, würde ich mir nicht kaufen. 


Pampam bei den NTs würde ich das BeQuiet! nehmen. Preis ist super, Leistung ist auch genügend vorhanden, nur leider ist es nicht modular.


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus,nur wie soll so eine Grafik auf einer Xbox 360 ruckelfrei laufen...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,684922/F...imulation/News/


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

die Grafik sieht echt super aus, auf das Spiel freu ich mich!


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2009)

_Machst du Konsolen gerne schlecht Gomel?_


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Machst du Konsolen gerne schlecht Gomel?_



ne er macht nur die xbox schlecht ^^




Asoriel schrieb:


> na, die WaKü schaut ja nicht gerade pralle aus. Die Pumpe ist winzig, der Radi auch, AGB hats keinen...naja, würde ich mir nicht kaufen.



aber meine herren wir wissen doch alle auf die grösse kommt es nicht an, sonder auf die technik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Nein,Konsolen mache ich nicht schlecht,nur das so eine Grafik mit einer ~Radeon 1900 noch ruckelfrei dargestellt werden kann,finde ich schon erstaunlich..


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> aber meine herren wir wissen doch alle auf die grösse kommt es nicht an, sonder auf die technik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du dich an die ersten handy's erinnern ? oder besser Feldtelefone ?


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

richtig, die Grafikeinheit und der Ram mit 512MB sind bei der Xbox360 nicht gerade aktuell. Der Prozessor hat soweit ich weiß 3,2Ghz, wieviele Kerne es sind weiß ich nicht.

Meilo: Bei der WaKü kommts doch auf die Größe an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um so größer der Radiator, um so besser die Temperaturen (ganz pauschal gesagt). Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die winzige Pumpe eine anständige Durchflussleistung bringt.


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Es sind glaube ich 3 Kerne und 6 Threats,bei der  PS3 sinds 7 Kerne,soweit ich weiss


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Argh,hängt nur bei mir Buffed so stark?


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kannst du dich an die ersten handy's erinnern ? oder besser Feldtelefone ?



wage sagen wir es mal so die sahen in etwa so aus oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? ^^ weiss es nicht mehr ganz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Richtig, und wenn es auf die Größe nicht an komtm und du das nötig Kleingeld hast kannste dir ja den hier mit 1 petaflop ins Zimmer äh in den Seperaten Kelelr stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: naja schon Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Argh,hängt nur bei mir Buffed so stark?



bei mir ist buffed arsch langsam alle andren seite laden schnell bis auf buffed ^^


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Jop, und Youtube auch :X


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jop, und Youtube auch :X



bei mir geht youtube normal schnell, aber vielleicht sind die wow server down und alle wollen nun auf buffed


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Naja,die WoW Server sind ja schon den ganzen morgen wie jeden Mittwoch down..


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2009)

Patch 3.2 halt, und paar Server sind schon online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

naja, die ganze WoW-Geschichte geht ziemlich an mir vorbei. Ich werd demnächst wohl mal Testdrive: Unlimitied besorgen. Gibts hier für nen Zehner, und das Spiel wollte ich schon lang mal testen. Vielleicht kauf ich es nachher mal, ich kann dann gerne auch mal Screens posten wenns denn dann soweit ist.


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, die ganze WoW-Geschichte geht ziemlich an mir vorbei. Ich werd demnächst wohl mal Testdrive: Unlimitied besorgen. Gibts hier für nen Zehner, und das Spiel wollte ich schon lang mal testen. Vielleicht kauf ich es nachher mal, ich kann dann gerne auch mal Screens posten wenns denn dann soweit ist.



mir auch da ich kein wow mehr spiele, und Test Drive: Unlimited ist gutes spiel hab ich für die 360, freund von mir ist total auf das spiel abgefahren als es raus kam, er ist auch der totale auto freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2009)

_Ich freu mich auf Forza3.. hab die anderen zwar nicht gespielt aber es sieht sowas von GEIL aus.. :  Klick mich & schau mich in HD

_


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

Ja, Buffed hängt auch sehr stark bei mir.

World of Warcraft habe ich seit 2 Wochen aufgehört, wenn ich mir die Patchnotes durchlese, fang ich auch nur zu lachen an. Jetzt sogar kann man auf einem PvP Server beide Fraktionen erstellen.

Ich warte immer noch sehr auf Diablo 3 und Left 4 Dead 2, was ich mir vielleicht sogar schon ungeschnitten für 59 Euro vorbestelle. Sonst kriegste ja nur alles geschnitten in Deutschland.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. August 2009)

Oh mann.. Musste heute einen kumpel Stunden lang einen quad mit 2ghz/kern ausreden.. 
Der war echt Felsenfest davon überzeugt,dass es besser wär,als nen dual mit etwa 3ghz ;(


Btw. Hat zwar nicht wirklich viel mit Technik zu tuhen, aber meint ihr dieser Ranzen wäre geeignet für Schule ( ca 3-5 Bücher und etwa 6 dünne DIN4 Hefte) und evtl paar mal für Freizeit, oder würde es für dein Preis einen besser passenden Geben?

Fokus sollte als Schulranzen dienen.. Mein kleiner Bruder sucht sich schon wund ^^


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/EASTPAK-Rucksack-PADD...0223&sr=8-3

Den habe ich, was da so alles reinpasst, wundert mich auch, nur er wird dann etwas schwer und manchmal gehen die Bändel raus ;p

Da lässt man einfach das Chemiebuch zuhause und guckt beim Nachbar rein. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch ne Converse-Umhängetasche., aber falls es nur für Schule ist, würde ich den Eastpak nehmen. Reicht eigentlich. Fürs Freibad + Handtuch reicht auch der noch Sportsachen + Schuhe, aber wird adnn bissl eng, pressen ist angesagt ^^


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2009)

Jopp, den hab ich auch, da passt alles rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. August 2009)

Edit :

Schuldigung, buffed hatte echt gehangen bei mir ;(


Durch die WoW Wartungsarbeiten ist echt alles überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. August 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei er sich lieber ein getrenntes Fach für die Heften und Bücher wünscht. ;(

Würd ich noch zur Schule gehen, würd ich wohl auch den eastpak nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

Mikroflame den Rucksack habe ich mir zum Mountainbiken gekauft. Eigentlich dachte ich, der wäre schön klein, aber da passt enorm viel rein. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, die Qualität (besonders die der Reißverschlüsse) ist sehr sehr gut. Einziger Nachteil ist ein relativ hohes Eigengewicht wie ich finde.

Meiner hat ein anderes Design, das gibts auf der HP wohl garnicht. Naja, hier mal n Bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich kann den Rucksack nur weiterempfehlen. Sitzt gut und ist selbst bei hohem Gewicht noch angenehm. Nur fürs radeln hab ich mir nen anderen besorgt, da mir der einfach zu groß war und ich an sich nen kleinen wollte.

edit: Das Laptopfach ist recht klein, da bekommt man höchstens die von dir angesprochenen Hefter rein, nen Ordner auf keinen Fall. In das große Fach gehen aber sicher auch 2-3 Ordner rein. Bei Bedarf kann ich noch mehr Bilder machen, nur muss ich jetzt erstmal ne Weile weg.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Meiner sieht fast genauso aus den ich mir heute gekauft habe, nur Dakine steht senkrecht und andere Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Meiner sieht fast genauso aus den ich mir heute gekauft habe, nur Dakine steht senkrecht und andere Farbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab meine schule tasche schon lange in die gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

falls einer eine gute laptop tasche braucht ich finde die recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. August 2009)

So, G15 und Q9550 sind da. wundert mich irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs in der nacht von Montag auf Dienstag bestellt, die G15 hamse aber net lagernd gehabt (musste wohl beim Distri bestellt werden), trotzdem sind beide Teile heute schon da gewesen 
Man merkt, dass bei Mix-Computer Alternate dahinter steht^^


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2009)

Nice, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und über Blizz kann man sich nur wundern wiedermal - heute kommen zur Abwechslung zu der Situation bei 3.1 mal nur die ohne Bnet-Account rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

Na Radon, dann mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Mein Drucker ist immernoch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den letzen Donenrstag bestellt, also finde ich schon sehr happig jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

wie habt ihr denn bezahlt?


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

Hab gestern bestellt, Amazon schon bezahlt und heute auf Hardwareversand bezahlt, bei beiden ist das Geld da. Mal schauen ob morgen was ankommt, wenn nicht müsste Freitag dann alles kommen.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wie habt ihr denn bezahlt?



Nachnahme haben wir gewählt


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Die Politiker haben doch echt Probleme...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691842/A...ch/Spiele/News/


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Die Politiker haben doch echt Probleme...
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,691842/A...ch/Spiele/News/



Du musst bedenken dass es jetzt wieder auf die Wahl zu geht und da versaut man es sich lieber mit der Jugend, die nicht wählen kann als mit den Rentern^^
Wirst sehen nach der Wahl is das Thema vom Tisch und es kommen wieder Steuererhöhungen und so tolle Sachen.


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2009)

War doch klar, daß es soweit kommt. Die Internetsperre bezüglich Servern mit Kinderpornographie war nur der Anfang. Warte noch ein bisschen und du siehst die Sperren auch bei Spielen.
Die Politik in Deutschland ist einfach das allerletzte, allen voran die CDU. Leider ist das deutsche Volk, welches bei jeden kleinen Scheiß nach neuen Verboten schreit, nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man, wenn man bei T-home IPTV empfangen will, zwingend einen Bildschirm mit Hdcp Unterstützung braucht? Hab nämlich nur einen mit Dvi-i aber ohne hdcp.

Edit:


Klos schrieb:


> War doch klar, daß es soweit kommt. Die Internetsperre bezüglich Servern mit Kinderpornographie war nur der Anfang. Warte noch ein bisschen und du siehst die Sperren auch bei Spielen.
> Die Politik in Deutschland ist einfach das allerletzte, allen voran die CDU. Leider ist das deutsche Volk, welches bei jeden kleinen Scheiß nach neuen Verboten schreit, nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation.


/sign


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

@Klos

Die Regierung hat 300 oder 350 Gesetze gestrichen, nur komisch das keiner davon was merkt oder?, anscheind haben wir zu viele Gesetze oder es sind stattdessen 500 dazu gekommen.


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nachnahme haben wir gewählt



hmm, dann sollte es eigentlich schon da sein. Wart noch 1-2 Tage, dann würde ich anrufen.


TDU hab ich jetzt hier liegen. Ich habs mir eigentlich ein wenig anders vorgestellt, aber macht doch Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

TDU ist echt nicht schlecht,nur schade das es keinen Regen etc und Nacht/Tag wechsel gibt..


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

Naja, auf den ersten Blick fehlt mir so einiges, prinzipiell macht es aber Spaß. Ich muss es wohl noch ein Weilchen spielen.


----------



## Gomel (5. August 2009)

Naja, TDU 2 wird ja hoffentlich kommen,dass wird hoffentlich einiges besser machen.

Achja,was fehlt dir den?Ich finde das das Spiel relativ schnell "durch" ist,das beste Auto etc hat man recht schnell


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Also ich hatte ja schonmal gefragt aber sollte später nochmal fragen.

So, mein Opa will sich jetzt demnächst nen neuen Rechner und Monitor zulegen was könnt Ihr mir/Ihm empfehlen ?

Also zum Filme gucken, Internet, Fotos undso, keine Spiele Photoshop o.ä.

Es muss halt noch nen Monitor er möchte gerne nen 22" und Win 7 gekauft werden also sollte allen in allem so 500-600&#8364; kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Logitech geht mir jetzt am Arsch vorbei, kein Bock mehr Mails hinzuschreiben und keine Antworten zu bekommen, die Taste benutze ich vielleicht 1 mal im Monat also ist mit Latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

Ruf doch am besten an, netter Kundendienst, sehr behilflich.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2009)

Ne, dass kostet glaub ich und keine Lust, das ist nur eine Taste und die benutze ich wirklich fast NIE.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. August 2009)

Umzug vollzogen, ab jetzt @ 4x3,4 GHz^^ Direkt ma auf 3,4 hochgejagt und geprimelt. 45° sind net schlecht, noch weniger als der e8400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd morgen...freitag...samstag...ne sonntag ma undervolten (ich merke gerade, ich bin ne vielbeschäftigte Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Höher als 3,4GHz will ich eh net gehn weils wahrsch netmehr allzuviel bringt (außer bei Benches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ahja, ich mag die Tastenanschläge der G15 =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Frage: 
Kann ein loses Kabelbündel, das zufällig die Grafikkarte berührt einen Bluescreen hervorrufen?
Weil mir das gerade passiert ist, als ich nachschaute warum meine Lüfter oder Festplatten rattern, da habe ich mit dem Hauptkabelbündel ausversehen die GraKa berührt und als ich nachschaute hatte ich nen Bluescreen...

Weil das könnte dann nämlich mein dauerndes Bluescreen bzw. neustart Problem erklären denke ich...

Auf jeden Fall ist das, seitdem ich den PC neuaufsetzte bzw. ihn bewegte, aufmachte etc. habe ich sehr viel weniger Neustarts und Bluescreens...


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2009)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, die Kabel sind ja isoliert. Was stand denn in dem Bluescreen?


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage:
> Kann ein loses Kabelbündel, das zufällig die Grafikkarte berührt einen Bluescreen hervorrufen?



Wenn das Kabelbündel den Lüfter aufhält und die Grafikkarte überhitzt, ja.
Wenn ein Kurzschluss entstehen kann(also Stromkabel berührt Platina), dann auch ja.

Was kommt denn für ein Bluescreen und welches Kabel berührt welchen Teil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Was jetzt genau im Bluescreen stand weiß ich nicht mehr, war mir zu schnell weg...

Ich weiß nur als ich da unten rumfummelte berührte ich nur das Hauptkabelbündel bzw. jenes berührte die GraKa leicht (der Staub war ganz weg an der stelle) und als ich deswegen hochschaute sah ich den Bluescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann natürlich sein, das ich vielleicht den Stecker etwas gelöst hatte...


----------



## Meilo1 (5. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was jetzt genau im Bluescreen stand weiß ich nicht mehr, war mir zu schnell weg...
> 
> Ich weiß nur als ich da unten rumfummelte berührte ich nur das Hauptkabelbündel bzw. jenes berührte die GraKa leicht (der Staub war ganz weg an der stelle) und als ich deswegen hochschaute sah ich den Bluescreen
> 
> ...



also so wie ich das verstehe fummelst du am pc rum wenn er an ist? man macht den pc aus wenn man dran rum macht! ich nehme an du bist hirgen wo an gekommen wo nicht soltest und das hat Bluescreen....


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Natürlich musste er an sein, wie sollte ich sonst das knattern bzw. den schlingernden Lüfter lokalisieren...


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Ahja, ich mag die Tastenanschläge der G15 =)



Ich auch Gibt aber komplette Unterschiede. Mein Nachbar hat auch ne G15, die tippt sich _komplett_ anders als meine. Ebenso seine G9, die hat auch nen komplett anderen Druckpunkt. Und wir haben beide Sachen ziemlich zeitgleich gekauft, also von Abnutzung kanns nicht kommen. Bei mir gehen die Tasten bei Maus/Tastatur leichter als bei ihm.

Undervolten kann ich bis auf 0,9875V bei FSB333. Wieviel Spannung gibst du denn bei 3,4Ghz? Ca. 1,15V? Bei 3,6Ghz und 1,168V bei 24°C Zimmertemperatur hab ich primecustom 46-48°C bei 900rpm Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

Ja, die G15 ist schon ne super Tastatur, möchte aber dennoch mir noch die Razer Tastatur holen, mal testen, wie ich mit der zurecht komme. Hat ebenfalls super Style, aber ist halt flach.


----------



## Ceek (5. August 2009)

Ich hatte heute bei 470x9,5 @ 1,384V nach ca 15 min prime nen bluescreen, danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr und wollte den Prozzi schonen. Temps waren auf beiden Kernen bei 58° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. August 2009)

@Asoriel: Ich hab da leider keinen Vergleich zu Freunden, die die ham. Aber ich kann nur sagen: im Vergleich zu meiner alten Hama isses echt super angenehm. Keine Ahnung, aber mir kommts so vor, als würden die Tasten "leichter" gehn. Dadurch fällt mir schnelles Schreiben irgendwie leichter. Finds auf jeden Fall toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Quad läuft atm noch auf 1,26V, also Standardspannung. Die Temps sind in Ordnung, Kerne gehn in GTA auf knapp 49° hoch (bei im Schnitt 70% Load pro Kern), unter Prime liegense bei ca 52°.
Wie gesagt, sobald ich Zeit hab, werd ich ma weniger Spannung anlegen, hast mir ja schon ne Spannung genannt, bei ders laufen sollte ;9 Bei der kann ich dann gleich anfangen^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. August 2009)

hmhh leute ich kauf mir bald einen neuen pc, soll ich die gtx 275 oder 4890 kaufen, und von welchem hersteller die 4890? ich kenn mich net aus, würd jetz die XFX nehmen ist die günstigste mit knapp 150 http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...9&agid=1004


----------



## Meilo1 (6. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hmhh leute ich kauf mir bald einen neuen pc, soll ich die gtx 275 oder 4890 kaufen, und von welchem hersteller die 4890? ich kenn mich net aus, würd jetz die XFX nehmen ist die günstigste mit knapp 150 http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...9&agid=1004



ich würde keins von beiden kauf und lieber auf die neue Nvidia serie die im Oktober raus kommt warten.


----------



## Independent (6. August 2009)

Grad is mir doch tatsächlich mein Kaffebecher umgekippt und die Lache hat genau 1 cm vorm Rechner halt gemacht...puh.

Leute, HALTET EURE KAFFEBECHER FEST!


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> ich würde keins von beiden kauf und lieber auf die neue Nvidia serie die im Oktober raus kommt warten.


ich kann aber net solange warten, ich krieg jetz en neuen pc weil ich geburtstag hab ! und ich brauch ne graka womit man in full hd crysis spieln kann


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Persönlich würde ich mir lieber eine GTX275 kaufen, aber musst du selbst wissen. Ich habe mit den Treibern von Nvidia die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Gutgore (6. August 2009)

hallo,

hab meien graka nun bekommen zu der ihr mir geratten hattet , habs sie auch eingebaut etc ...funz eiwnandfrei...war nur bisl knapp mit dem platz ...musster erstmal die festplatten anders sortieren :/


werd mir wohl nächsten monat vll neuen tower+neues mainboard + cpu kaufen ..sollte alles nicht emhr als 250 euro kosten ...was würdet ihr mir den da raten?


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. August 2009)

Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX

Prozessor Phenom 940 4x3ghz

 Gehäuse nzxt beta case
250,10 &#8364;
beim gehäuse musste selbst wissen was du möchtest =DD die geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

So. Das Antec Nine Hundred Two Gehäue ist da, nur ich kann jetzt wenig damit anfangen, wenn ich alles umbaue und dann von Hardwareversand das Netzteil + Prozessor kommt ,kann ich grad wieder alles umbauen, wo ich grad Hardwareversand sag, hat damit jemand Erfahrung so vom Versand?, habe gestern vor 11:00 das Geld elektronisch überweißen und jetzt steht immer noch bei Status: Ware online bestellt, bei Amazon stand gestern noch garnichts und trotzdem kam es heute an. Für mich ist Amazon immer noch Top 1 Versandhaus.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. August 2009)

weis jemand was für zubehör Bei der graka  dabei ist?? ich spreche von dvi->vga und dvi->hdmi adaptern da steht niX


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Package Contents:   	DVI Adapter, HDTV Component Adapter, 6 Pin Y Power Cable, DVI to HDMI Adapter 


Quelle unter Spezifikationen


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. August 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Package Contents:   	DVI Adapter, HDTV Component Adapter, 6 Pin Y Power Cable, DVI to HDMI Adapter
> 
> 
> Quelle unter Spezifikationen


ahhh super vielen dank =D


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2009)

Irgendwas knattert immernoch in meinem PC und ich hab keine Ahnung ob es der Lüfter vom Netzteil ist oder vom Prozessor oder wie zum Geier ich das wegkriege... selbst gegentreten hilft nicht -.-


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Also die GTX275 gibbet gerade günstig. Klick

Edit:

Neue SSD-Generation bis 512 GB von Toshiba

Toshiba hat kürzlich mit der Auslieferung einer neuen SSD-Generation an OEM-Partner begonnen. Die neuen Platten in MLC-Bauweise nutzen NAND-Flash. Als maximale Kapazität dieser neuen Generation gibt der Hersteller 512 GB an.

Klick

-----

Erste 2-Terabyte-Festplatte mit 7200 U/min

Die Festplattensparte von Hitachi, Hitachi GST, hat nun als erster Hersteller ein 2-Terabyte-Laufwerk entwickelt, dessen Scheiben mit 7200 U/min rotieren. Die neue Deskstar 7K2000 (Dtenblatt, PDF-Datei) verteilt die Kapazität dabei überraschenderweise wie schon das Vorgängermodell nach wie vor auf fünf Magnetscheiben (Platter).

Klick


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwas knattert immernoch in meinem PC und ich hab keine Ahnung ob es der Lüfter vom Netzteil ist oder vom Prozessor oder wie zum Geier ich das wegkriege... selbst gegentreten hilft nicht -.-



So gehts mir auch, eigentlich dürfte kein Lüfter laut sein aber irgendetwas vibriert oder wackelt und das nervt mich. Finden tu ich die Quelle aber nicht...


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also die GTX275 gibbet gerade günstig. Klick



Bei hardwareversand kost die von palit nur 180, und die xfx 4890 kost nur 150 =P


----------



## Gomel (6. August 2009)

Naja,ich würd keine 275 nehmen,da das Spulenfiepen doch sehr häufig vorkommt und eine 4890 würd ich nicht im Referenzdesign nehmen,da sie doch recht laut sein sollen.Wenn dann würd ich eine Vapor-X nehmen

Soeine 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a435925.html


----------



## RaDon27 (6. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So. Das Antec Nine Hundred Two Gehäue ist da, nur ich kann jetzt wenig damit anfangen, wenn ich alles umbaue und dann von Hardwareversand das Netzteil + Prozessor kommt ,kann ich grad wieder alles umbauen, wo ich grad Hardwareversand sag, hat damit jemand Erfahrung so vom Versand?, habe gestern vor 11:00 das Geld elektronisch überweißen und jetzt steht immer noch bei Status: Ware online bestellt, bei Amazon stand gestern noch garnichts und trotzdem kam es heute an. Für mich ist Amazon immer noch Top 1 Versandhaus.



Versenden sobald das Geld da is. Deine Überweisung is wohl einfach noch net bei denen angekommen.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Elektronisch, also es ist schon längst da.


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

nein. die bank arbeitet auch mit dem geld bevor es denen gut geschrieben wird ... das kann auch mal drei tage dauern. ist zwar nicht erlaubt wird aber trotzdem so gemacht.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Naja, egal, Hardwareversand bietet ja auch so viele Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an ....


----------



## Gutgore (6. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX
> 
> Prozessor Phenom 940 4x3ghz
> 
> ...




das wäre also das beste in dem preissegment? was sagen die anderen dazu ?


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Naja, daß Mainboard ist nichts besonderes, aber für den normalen User sicherlich mehr als ausreichend. Es erfüllt seinen Zweck auf jedenfall. Die CPU ist im Moment mit das beste, was man sich kaufen kann, wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht. Mit dem Ding hast du noch viele Jahre deine Freude. Bei deinen angesetzten Budget ist es in meinen Augen das Beste, was du kaufen könntest.

Zum Gehäuse kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. Ich kenne es nicht und es gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich. Aber es muss ja dir gefallen. Das es für diesen Preis nichts besonderes sein kann, muss dir auch klar sein.
Hängt halt immer von den eigenen Ansprüchen ab. Seinen Zweck erfüllt es mit Sicherheit. Kaufen würde ich es nicht, aber bei deinen angesetzten Budget hast du hier auch nicht so die große Wahl.

Auf jedenfall macht es schon Sinn, soviel wie möglich in den Prozzi zu stecken, wie es hier getan wurde und eher am Gehäuse und Mainboard zu sparen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2009)

jap, ist top für den Preis. Ich persönlich würde eher ein bischen mehr ins Mainboard investieren, aber das liegt nur daran, weil ich Sonderwünsche habe Für den Normaluser absolut angemessen.

Welche Grafikkarte war es denn die Du gekauft hast?


Heute gabs viele interessante News. Neue SSDs, die schnelle 2TB-Platte, Release-Verschiebung von Starcraft2, aber die Topmeldung des Tages: Logitech stellt neue Gaming-Maus "G500" vor

edit: Klos war schneller


----------



## Gutgore (6. August 2009)

hab nun die ati radeon hd 4870 , läuft wunderbar das teil
naja ich mein 20 euro mehr fürs mainboard oder so kann ich schon ausgeben  =)


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> das wäre also das beste in dem preissegment? was sagen die anderen dazu ?



Also für den Sockel und Preis bekommst du schonmal keinen besseren Prozessor(es sei denn du stehst auf Risiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), passt also.
Das Mainboard ist zwar relativ "billig" und nichts besondres, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck. Welches Gehäuse du nimmst ist dir überlassen, da gibt es keine schlechten oder guten Gehäuse und auf die Leistung wirken sich diese auch nicht aus. Das NZXT Beta an sich ist ein nettes Gehäuse und sogar innen schwarz lackiert, wenn du es kaufst würde ich dir aber noch empfehlen einen zweiten Lüfter für das Heck zu kaufen.

Hast du eigentlich den passenden RAM oder brauchst du da auch noch einen?


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2009)

das Board ist okay, keine Frage, nur wird da eben nicht viel sein mit OC, es hat kein Dualbios, kein Duallan, SLI/CF ist nicht möglich etc. Das sind aber alles Features, die du höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vermissen wirst, sondern eben nur für "Enthusiasten" sind.


----------



## Gutgore (6. August 2009)

jo sowas brauch ich nicht wirklich =)


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2009)

dann kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Bin auch nicht so der Typ der übertaken möchte oder so, außer vl ne Soundkarte anschließen können, was funktoniert und vielleicht mal nen SLI System machen, was ich aber vielleicht garnicht nie brauchen werden.


----------



## Gomel (6. August 2009)

Naja,übertakten bringt bei leistungsschwachen Prozzesoren doch manchmal um die 90% mehr Leistung,und bei leistungsstarken ist es nur um den längsten zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Wird der Bestellverlauf bei Hardwareversand genau geupdatet oder ist das auch so wie bei Amazone, das der Status für die Lieferung noch in Bearbeitung ist und das es trotzdem schon da ist das Paket?


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die Topmeldung des Tages: Logitech stellt neue Gaming-Maus "G500" vor



Richtig, mal schaun wie die ist, vielleicht wirds meine neue, habe jetzt die G5 (alte Version)


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2009)

_Wenn ich wüsste wie das Vieh was ich als Ava hatte heisst würd ich das ja wieder suchen.. :X_


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

haha lol, ich hatte das mal in ner Kinderserie gesehen auf Kika oder so beim seppen oder wie mans schreibt. 

Da flog das  auf sonem Teppich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn ich wüsste wie das Vieh was ich als Ava hatte heisst würd ich das ja wieder suchen.. :X_



Meinst du den hier? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2009)

_WAAAAAAAAAAH - danke! :]_


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Hehe, wie heißt das Ding ? oder hatteste das Ava gespeichert ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Domokun oder so heisst das Vieh: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C5%8Dmo-kun

Habs eigentlich nicht gekannt, aber da ich ja ein Fotographisches Gedächtnis habe ist mir wieder eingefallen wo ich das Ding in Verbindung mit einem Namen gesehen hab: http://twitpic.com/cgj2e




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2009)

_Nur leider lässt er sich nicht als Ava machen o_o

Hab ihn zwar drin und seh ihn im Menü auch aber hier seh ich meinen alten.. _


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Das dauert immer ne Weile, wenns in 5 min net da ist versuchs nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Das ist auch cool ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Hehe geil, wenn jemand was blödes schreibt kommt das hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Auch toll ich leb seit 15Minuten in der Vergangenheit.
Meine Windows Taskbar ist minimiert, und dadurch sehe ich die Uhr nicht. Hab nur das VMWare fenster offen und da steht 21:42Uhr.
Doof nur das das hängengeblieben ist XD


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2009)

(mystische Musik wird eingespielt - Rauchschwaden in deinem Zimmer - eine tiefe, hallende Stimme redet zu dir)

Ich spreche aus der Zukunft zu dir Rethelion! Ich sage vorraus, dass es im Zack ab 22:00 einen Router geben wird!


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Das sind sogar 20 Min o.O 

Tja, du hast viel nachzuholen im Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--->Router<---

Edit2: Stimmt erst ab 22 Uhr also kennt er ihn noch nicht. Erst um 22 uhr Klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Soa was lerne ich daraus? Es macht wirklich keinen Sinn 3 verschiedene Virenscanner zu installieren, damit habe ich das ganze Image zerschossen.
Zum Glück hab ich vorher nen Snapshot gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wieder in der Zukunft steht


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte gleich schon mein Bild benutzen, achja Killerotto (Celebrir) ist auf Dethecus der größte Noob auf Allie Seite überhaupt, selbst die Horde kennt Ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

Und heute morgen klingelte DHL ich denke, wuha Drucker Tür auf > DSL Splitter Box >.<. 

Wenn das Teil morgen nicht hier ist werde ich da anrufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Wenn da beim Status von Hardwareversand was nicht ändernt, werde ich auch anrufen, Geld ist schon lange da.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Habt ihr schon mitbekommen was im WoW-Forum wieder abgeht?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=10
(Alle Threads deren Namen in Großbuchstaben sind mal anklicken...)
Da sieht man mal wieder was für ein Niveau im WoW-Unterforum herrscht.. und damit meine ich nicht nur den Spammer.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen.


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Tja, wenn ich eine Signatur hätte, hätte es der ... Mensch mit seiner Aussage und nem bissigen Kommentar dahin geschafft, aber ich hab keine und so einem Aufmerksamkeit zu geb......


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Was ich richtig arm finde - diesen Typ der die Threads ja ach so 'Epic' findet... was für ein Niveau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

hehe geils Pic, welcher wars denn ?


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Der Spammer? 'wiederdawow', scheint aber gelöscht zu sein jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Meint ihr der Router, der gerade im Zack ist, ist ok, ich will den Sinus DSL 1054 oder so, halt einer von der Telekom, austauschen. Besser als der wird er sicherlich sein, oder?


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Naja, er hat kein WLAN-N. Ich würd schon einen holen der das kann, das ist deutlich schneller und geht auch deutlich weiter (natürlich nur wenn das Empfängergerät auch N kann).
Einen TP-Link Router hatte ich noch nie in den Händen, also keine Ahung wie die allgemein sind. Ich würd dir zu nem Linksys raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Naja für den n-Standard (der noch keiner ist^^) braucht man ja auch den passenden Empfänger, den ich nicht besitze. Außerdem, was bringt mir WLan mit mehr als 54MBit/s bei Dorf-DSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Hmm gut, das ist ein Argument ^^ 
Naja, ich denke er wird schon tun was er soll, aber das tut der von der Telekom (meistens) auch. Also wenn du nicht gerade auf N umsteigen willst oder sonst irgendwie unzufrieden mit dem Sinus bist würd ich den lassen.


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Der Sinus hat mir zu wenige Lan Ports und macht manchmal ein paar zicken, ich werde wohl umsteigen.

Edit: Klar würde es ein Switch auch tun, aber der Router ist so schön billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - vom zweiten mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. August 2009)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir diesen Bildschirm für mein neues IPTV zu holen. Für 140 Euro unschlagbar billig.

Edit:


Ceek schrieb:


> Der Sinus hat mir zu wenige Lan Ports und macht manchmal ein paar zicken, ich werde wohl umsteigen.
> 
> Edit: Klar würde es ein Switch auch tun, aber der Router ist so schön billig
> 
> ...



Geh zur Telekom und lass dir ein neues geben.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Das mit den Zicken bei den Sinusroutern kenne ich. Als mir meiner dann nach einen halben Jahr Stormschläge gegeben hat wenn ich was umstecken wollte, hab ich den hier geholt und bin bis heute absolut zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, der Bildschirm sieht toll aus, auch vom Design her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (6. August 2009)

Der kostet aber auch ne Ecke mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> .... Als mir meiner dann nach einen halben Jahr Stormschläge gegeben hat ....


[attachment=8559:simpsons...on_haha2.jpg]


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich gerade in einem anderen Thread (bzgl. gefakten Phishingadressen) gefunden hab : http://www.whois.net/
Interesannte und praktische Seite, kannte ich noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann man schauen wem eine Domain gehört, und sogar die Adresse und teilweise auch noch die Telefonnummer rausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wusstet ihr dass es eine T-Online-Allee in Darmstadt gibt? Da möcht ich ja geschenkt nicht wohnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. August 2009)

die Seite such ich schon ewig! Hab die mal gesehen aber einfach nichtmehr gefunden, super!

edit: Ist wohl doch ne andere die ich such...


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Hm, anscheined funktionieren Domains in denen ein Punkt enthalten ist nicht.. da kommt immer
'Error: Malformed requestDomain Name'
Schade, trotzdem ne tolle Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Was suchst denn für eine?


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

> Edit : Wusstet ihr dass es eine T-Online-Allee in Darmstadt gibt? Da möcht ich ja geschenkt nicht wohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die is direkt neben der Rheinstraße, also wenn man von der A5 in Griesheim reinfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da fahr ich dran vorbei, wenn ich in die Berufschule muss^^ Die heißt wohl so, weil da die Telekom ansässig is ;D


----------



## claet (7. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, anscheined funktionieren Domains in denen ein Punkt enthalten ist nicht.. da kommt immer
> 'Error: Malformed requestDomain Name'
> Schade, trotzdem ne tolle Seite
> 
> ...



Ähm, hättest du mal ein Beispiel für eine Domaine mit nem Punkt drin?
Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es sowas gibt.
Ein Punkt ist nämlich eigentlich die Trennung und würde dann entsprechend eine SubDomain einleiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
genauer gesagt, die subdomain steht natürlich vor der domain und dem punkt ..

*edit*
kurz nachgelesen ob ich recht hab, wens interessiert
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dom%C3%A4ne_%28Internet%29


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Habe gerade in Monopoly ein Großunternehmer im 1v1 abgezockt , ist das höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad *bin so stolz auf mich* dazu, ich musste in meiner Runde 2 mal meine Häuser + Hotels renovieren hat mich über 1000 Euro gekostet... so ein scheiß, als ob die Häuser nach 2 Minuten wieder scheiße aussehen würde und man müsste die renovieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (7. August 2009)

Welche Temperaturen sind für eine Festplatte eigendlich normal? Bei er Hitze da draußen (und hier drinnen) wird meine so um die 35°C warm. Viel kühler wird es allerdings kaum gehen, da die Zimmertemperatur bestimmt nahe an 30° liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (7. August 2009)

Naja,normal sollte sie 1-3 Grad über der Zimmertemperatur liegen


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

Verschieden. Kommt auf die RPM, die Platter und den Formfaktor an. So pauschal kann mans net sagen.

Edit: Meine F1 (System) is atm wie bei dir auf 35° (7,2k RPM, 1 Platter), die F2 (5,4k RPM, 2 Platter) auf 34°. Hier is aber auch Sackwarm. Der Unterschied zu normalen Temps is aber krass. Die F1 wird normalerweise nur knapp 26° warm


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Verschieden. Kommt auf die RPM, die Platter und den Formfaktor an. So pauschal kann mans net sagen.


Ja, das ist aber eigentlich bei alle irgendwo zwischen etwa 30-35 C°. Nur wenn sie kälter sind verringert sich die Laufzeit.



RaDon27 schrieb:


> Edit: Meine F1 (System) is atm wie bei dir auf 35° (7,2k RPM, 1 Platter), die F2 (5,4k RPM, 2 Platter) auf 34°. Hier is aber auch Sackwarm. Der Unterschied zu normalen Temps is aber krass. Die F1 wird normalerweise nur knapp 26° warm



Mit Lüftung?

Edit 2: Heute hat die Telekom angerufen und erzählt, dass ich jetzt den Receiver anschliessen kann. Nur ich bekomme noch keine Fernsehprogramme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

Das isn Gerücht. Zumindest für Ottonormalverbraucher macht ne niedrige Temp rein garnix aus. Das ganze bezieht sich auf ausgediente SCSI-Platten die viel höhere Belastungen durchstehen mussten als bspw. IDE oder SATA Platten. Es gibt in dem Sinne eigentlich nur zu hohe Temps. Bei "zu kalten" könnt ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass sich die Ausdehnung/Dichte des Metalls ändert und dadurch die Plattern mehr im Lager "schwingen".

Edit: Ohne, HDDs sind im 5,25" Einschub, also oben im Case, da is garkein Airflow^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Das isn Gerücht. Zumindest für Ottonormalverbraucher macht ne niedrige Temp rein garnix aus. Das ganze bezieht sich auf ausgediente SCSI-Platten die viel höhere Belastungen durchstehen mussten als bspw. IDE oder SATA Platten. Es gibt in dem Sinne eigentlich nur zu hohe Temps. Bei "zu kalten" könnt ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass sich die Ausdehnung/Dichte des Metalls ändert und dadurch die Plattern mehr im Lager "schwingen".


Was da passiert weiss ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss nur das es ne Studie gibt, wo drin steht das Festplatten, die nem starken Luftzug ausgesetzt sind, schneller ausfallen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Ihr beschwert euch über 35°C... meine läuft Konstant auf mind. 50°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ich habe übrigens mein Neustart/Bluescreen Problem gelöst... wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe hat es sich entweder wirklich gänzlich durch das Neuaufsetzen verabschiedet oder weil ich keine meiner Spiele mehr mit NoCD Cracks laufen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil seit langer Zeit hatte ich jetzt absolut nichts mehr... nur noch 3-4 bevor ich fast alle Spiele gelöscht hatte ^^


----------



## Xondor (7. August 2009)

Meine hat nur 28°, obwohl ich den Kühler ausgeschalten hab^^


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

Das is dann wiederum nich so gut Selor^^

Schau ma, dass du denen irgendwie nen Airflow verpasst, oder nen Lüfter davorbauen, der sie wenigstens anbläst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evtl kommen deine anhaltenden Probs ja daher^^

@Hans: Eben, die Studie gabs ja grad zu SCSI Platten^^ eben net zu stinknormalen. SCSI-Platten sind damals mit 15k Umdrehungen gelaufen, die haben ne bestimmte Temp gebraucht, um richtig "geschmeidig" laufen zu können (die Sache mit dem Lager). Gab wohl damals die Diskussion darüber, wie man die Temps niedrig halten kann. 15k RPM sind nunma kein Pappenstiel^^. Beim Test einiger Kühlmethoden (saugende Lüfter, "passive Lüftungsformen" auf den Backplanes usw) isses vermehrt vorgekommen, dass die HDDs früher ausgefallen sind. Eben wegen zu niedrigen Temps (benötigte Anlauftemps usw). Ich weiß davon, weils mir mein Chef ma erzählt hat. Bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass Temps jenseits der 25° zu niedrig seien. Durch Gleitlager usw sind diese Phänomene aber so gut wie "ausgerottet". Mittlerweile tun nurnoch zu hohe Temps weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Das is dann wiederum nich so gut Selor^^
> 
> Schau ma, dass du denen irgendwie nen Airflow verpasst, oder nen Lüfter davorbauen, der sie wenigstens anbläst
> 
> ...


AH, wieder was gelernt.^^


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Hi, mal ne kurze Anfänger Frage:

Möchte Windows 7 RC64bit auf mein PC hauen, aber davor möchte ich den PC formatieren. Nun habe ich aber keine CD. Daher wollte ich jetzt Windows 7 auf ne externe Festplatte ziehen und von der dann booten, würde das gehen ja oder?

EDIT: Wie genau installiere ich jetzt ein neuen CPU und kann ich mein alten Kühler benutzen oder soll ich den neuen benutzen bzw. den besseren?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne kurze Anfänger Frage:
> 
> Möchte Windows 7 RC64bit auf mein PC hauen, aber davor möchte ich den PC formatieren. Nun habe ich aber keine CD. Daher wollte ich jetzt Windows 7 auf ne externe Festplatte ziehen und von der dann booten, würde das gehen ja oder?


Wenn dein Mainboard von Usb booten kann geht es.



Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: Wie genau installiere ich jetzt ein neuen CPU und kann ich mein alten Kühler benutzen oder soll ich den neuen benutzen bzw. den besseren?


Klappe entriegeln. Dann bei einem AMD Cpu auf die richitg Anordnung der Pins achten, und ihn rein gleiten lassen, wenns klemmt nochmal versuchen und *keine Gewalt* einsetzten. Bei einem Intel CPU ist es noch einfacher, da musst du ihn im Grunde nur drauflegen. Dann die Klappe verriegeln und und daraufhin WLP drauf und denn Kühler aufsetzten + in die Pins drücken. 

Welche Kühler hast du denn zur Auswahl?


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Wenn nicht Vista von der CD installieren und danach mit der Festplatte Windows 7 installieren oder?


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Bei der WLP dran denken : Weniger ist mehr, nicht zu viel drauf.
Am besten einfach einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte und dann den Kühler drauf, durch den Druck verteilt die sich dann automatisch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Moment... kann es eigentlich sein, das durch irgendwas falsches im NoCD Crack der PC neustarten bzw. bluescreenen kann?


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Wenn man eine 2. Partition hat, wie kann man darauf zugreifen?
Oder geht das nicht, dass man auf der 1. Partition Win Vista speichert und auf der anderen Partition eifach den Rest?


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Klar geht das, die zweite Partition ist dann ganz normal im Arbeitsplatz zu finden.
So wie du fragst könnt ich mir vorstellen dass du über das hauseigene Partitionstool von Windows deine Hauptpartition verkleinert hast und dich jetzt wunderst dass du die zweite Partition nicht findest? 

Wenn ja, dann musst du den Teil um den du die Hauptpartition verkleinert hast im Partitionstool erst noch formatieren, dann erscheint sie im Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

So  nochmal zum Prozessor, ich bau das Mainboard aus, nimm den Kühler runter, Prozessor raus, neuen drauf, Kühler druff und gut ist?

Oder muss ich am PC im BIOS noch was machen ode rso?

und bzw. guter Film auf Pro.Sieben fängt jetzt an.


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment... kann es eigentlich sein, das durch irgendwas falsches im NoCD Crack der PC neustarten bzw. bluescreenen kann?


Ja kann es, allein schon weil sicherlich die Hälfte aller Cracke Viren oder Trojaner enthält.
Kauf dir Orginalsoftware oder lass es sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ja kann es, allein schon weil sicherlich die Hälfte aller Cracke Viren oder Trojaner enthält.
> Kauf dir Orginalsoftware oder lass es sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe die Originalsoftware nur habe ich keine Lust dauernd mit CDs und DVDs rumzuhantieren... das ist bei 150+ Spielen in einer kleinen Box etwas nervenaufreibend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> und bzw. guter Film auf Pro.Sieben fängt jetzt an.



Viel wichtiger is doch aber:

in ca 11 Minuten is Anstoß bei Wolfsburg : Stuttgart!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger is doch aber:
> 
> in ca 11 Minuten is Anstoß bei Wolfsburg : Stuttgart!


Sieht das nur bei mir so scheisse aus oder ist liegt das am Wetter? Schau immoment über DVB-T, weil T-home immer noch nicht geht.

Edit: Besonders der Rasen wirkt sehr Stumpf. Also vom Bild her die Farben.


----------



## Asoriel (7. August 2009)

Bei mir schauts auch scheiße aus.

Soramac, bei deiner Auflistung hast du die WLP vergessen. Nachdem alles verbaut ist, musst du im Bios noch die Default Settings laden.


Edit: Selor Kiith, du kannst auch ein Image erstellen und das dann einfach mounten, so mach ich es auch. Ansonsten Crack von Gamecopyworld nehmen, die sind normal Virenfrei (aber natürlich nur, wenn du die Original-Software hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## RaDon27 (7. August 2009)

Druckvolles Spiel, der Russe macht vor allem ma nen sau guten Eindruck find ich! Für sein erstes Spiel in Stuttgart echt gut. Trotzdem is Wolfsburg meiner Meinung nach (noch) die bessere Mannschaft, zumindest in Sachen Pressing und und "nach vorne spielen".

Naja, ich sach ma tschö für heut, geh dann gleich in die Disse^^


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac, bei deiner Auflistung hast du die WLP vergessen. Nachdem alles verbaut ist, musst du im Bios noch die Default Settings laden.



Asoriel, ich glaube, aber entweder Paste oder Pad sind immer beim Neukauf eines "boxed" dabei, so viel ich weiss


----------



## Asoriel (7. August 2009)

wenn du den Boxed-Kühler verwenden willst stimmt das natürlich.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Wenn ich die Windows 7RC 64bit ausführne möchte bekomme ich diese Meldung: 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe 4GB, kann ich dann doch nur 32bit benutzen?


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Windows 7RC 64bit ausführne möchte bekomme ich diese Meldung:
> 
> Habe 4GB, kann ich dann doch nur 32bit benutzen?



Versuchst du das Setup unter Windows auszuführen?!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Ja, geht das nur wenn ich es als neues Betriebssystem aufsetzen möchte?


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, geht das nur wenn ich es als neues Betriebssystem aufsetzen möchte?



Kann man den überhaupt ein Betriebssystem unter einem laufendem Windows installieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Das geht gar nicht, auch wenn du es auf ne externe installieren willst musst du von der CD booten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Mit Windows 7 32bit, konnte ich es unter Vista 32bit installieren.

EDIT: Ich möchte jetzt mein PC formatieren, danach Windows 7 die Beta installieren, als Hauptbetriebssystem, da ich es schon hatte und damit problemlos spielen konnte. Gab keine Probleme. Nur was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 32bit und 64bit?, habe 4GB Ram und habe jetzt 64bit installiret, habe es auf dem PC. Ich könnte jetzt mit der Vista CD Mein PC formatieren, aber wie installiere ich dann Windows 7 ?


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Klar geht das, die zweite Partition ist dann ganz normal im Arbeitsplatz zu finden.
> So wie du fragst könnt ich mir vorstellen dass du über das hauseigene Partitionstool von Windows deine Hauptpartition verkleinert hast und dich jetzt wunderst dass du die zweite Partition nicht findest?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann musst du den Teil um den du die Hauptpartition verkleinert hast im Partitionstool erst noch formatieren, dann erscheint sie im Arbeitsplatz.


Also es war so 1 Partition war erstellt, aber die war ca. 97 GB gross.
Es sollten ja insgesamt 750 sein. Der Rest war nicht zugeteilt. Dann habe ich aber noch eine 2. erstellt mit dem Rest halt.
Eigentlich sollte sie ja schon zu finden sein oder?


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Ums mal kurz zu veranschaulichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kleine Schwarze Stück würdest du jetzt nicht als Festplatte sehn, die blauen schon. Wenn du sowas schwarzes hast, machst du Rechtsklick und dann 'Neues einfaches Volume', dann kannst du das über den Assistent formatieren. Hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

So Entertain läuft. Bild ist klasse. Nur über S-video angeschlossen und DVB-T wirkt wie der letzte Dreck.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Festplatte ist formatiert kann Windows 7 nicht von der externen festplatte Booten werde jetzt Vista installieren und dann 32bit Windows 7 downloaden und drueber installieren und gut ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Ich finde das nicht toll... jetzt stürzt mein PC nicht mehr ab aber dafür knattert irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ums mal kurz zu veranschaulichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ich hab es gemacht als ich Vista installiert habe. Ich konnte ja auswählen auf welcher Partition, da habe ich noch eine Zweitte erstellt. Ein Kreis oder so war da nicht.^^


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Dann mach mal Rechtsklick auf 'Computer' und dann auf 'Verwalten'. Da dann auf 'Datenträgerverwaltung', wenn da irgendeine Partition mit einem schwarzen Balken ist dann mach Rechtsklick drauf und klick auf 'Neues einfaches Volume'.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann mach mal Rechtsklick auf 'Computer' und dann auf 'Verwalten'. Da dann auf 'Datenträgerverwaltung', wenn da irgendeine Partition mit einem schwarzen Balken ist dann mach Rechtsklick drauf und klick auf 'Neues einfaches Volume'.


Nein es ist blau genau so wie das andere.
Die 1. Partition ist (C und die 2.  (D.
Es gibt 2 Unterschiede. Nur die 2. ist aktiv, aber das sollte sie, doch auch nicht sein, weil kein Betriebssytem drauf ist oder?
Bei der 1. ist der Dateityp NTFS und bei der 2. RAW.
Was stimmt jetzt nicht und was muss ich ändern?


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Eine RAW-Partition ist eine Partition ohne Dateisystem, deswegen siehst du die auch nicht. Schau mal ob du die Partition im Rechtsklick-Menü irgendwie auf NTFS formatieren kannst.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

Okay sie ist jetzt am formatiern und habe NTFS ausgewählt, falls heute noch ein Problem auftauchen sollte, editiere ich es hier rein.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was Windows 7 fürn Quatsch ist, hab das jetzt runtergeladen und möchte es installieren, ist aber nur eine weißes Papier ISO Datei und habe e smit einem Programm geöffnet und gibt ne Fehlermeldung. Wieso ist das auf einmal so schwer zu installieren?

Wieso ist das keine exe Datei wie Windows 7 RC 64bit, wieso ist das auf einmal sone komische Datei ...


----------



## pampam (8. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was Windows 7 fürn Quatsch ist, hab das jetzt runtergeladen und möchte es installieren, ist aber nur eine weißes Papier ISO Datei und habe e smit einem Programm geöffnet und gibt ne Fehlermeldung. Wieso ist das auf einmal so schwer zu installieren?
> 
> Wieso ist das keine exe Datei wie Windows 7 RC 64bit, wieso ist das auf einmal sone komische Datei ...



Mit einem Brennprogramm (z.B. CD Burner XP oder Nero) kannst du das Image auf eine DVD Brennen.
Du musst abt im Menü auch was is der Art von ISO Image Brennen auswählen und nicht einfach eine Daten-DVD erstellen.
Du könntest die auch Daemon tools lite runterladen und das Image mounten. Das Programm erstellt ein virtuelles Laufwerk und
wenn du das image mountest, dann kannst du es ganz normal verwenden, wie eine echt DVD.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Daemon Tool Lite verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Wie funktoniert das jetzt genau.


----------



## Ceek (8. August 2009)

Ich kenns zwar nicht direkt, aber wie ich pampam verstanden hab, wird einfach ein virtuelles Laufwerk erstellt. Das heißt, es wird ein Laufwerk simuliert, das physisch nicht vorhanden ist. In dieses Laufwerk kannst du dann Images (also Abbilder) von CDs oder DVDs, die sich auf der Festplatte befinden, einbinden. Ist z.B. auch hilfreich, wenn man Spiele ohne CD spielen möchte und keinen Crack benutzen will.

Edit: Wikipedia hats natürlich besser erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

image mounten, was bedeutet das?

Hab jetzt ein DVD-Laufwerk und die Datei auf dem Desktop, was mach ich jetzt um die zu installieren?


----------



## pampam (8. August 2009)

Du musst in der Leiste von Daemon Tools einfach auf Image-/Laufwerksverwaltung und dort die iso Datei von Win7 auswählen. Ich würde dir aber eher empfehlen, die Datei zu brennen, falls du noch eine leere DVD da hast.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> So Entertain läuft. Bild ist klasse. Nur über S-video angeschlossen und DVB-T wirkt wie der letzte Dreck.


So jetzt ist das Ding über Coax angeschlossen, und der Sound übertrifft das Bild noch! Man hört so viel mehr Details raus als über meine Asus D1. Hört sich noch etwas nasal an, aber das krieg ich noch über das Z-5500 rausgefiltert. Echt klasse.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

So habe Windows 7 RC 32bit installiert, klappt super. Nur habe zwei Bildschirme und ich kann nicht mehr mit der Maus switche, sprich ich muss jetzt mit der Maus an den rechten Rand um auf anderen Bildschirm zu gehen, sprich ich müsste meine Bildschirme jetzt umstellen, kann man das nicht ändern?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (8. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So habe Windows 7 RC 32bit installiert, klappt super. Nur habe zwei Bildschirme und ich kann nicht mehr mit der Maus switche, sprich ich muss jetzt mit der Maus an den rechten Rand um auf anderen Bildschirm zu gehen, sprich ich müsste meine Bildschirme jetzt umstellen, kann man das nicht ändern?


Hä, wie willst du sonst switchen? Du musst einfach die Maus durch den Rand ziehen.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Hä, wie willst du sonst switchen? Du musst einfach die Maus durch den Rand ziehen.




Ja, das geht ja, aber genau in die andre Richtung, sprich ich kann nicht mehr in der Mitte switchen am Rand, sondern muss immer an die andre Seite, das ist total ungewohnt und etwas beschissne, macht glaub ich keiner so.


----------



## pampam (8. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So habe Windows 7 RC 32bit installiert, klappt super. Nur habe zwei Bildschirme und ich kann nicht mehr mit der Maus switche, sprich ich muss jetzt mit der Maus an den rechten Rand um auf anderen Bildschirm zu gehen, sprich ich müsste meine Bildschirme jetzt umstellen, kann man das nicht ändern?



Bei ATI-Grafikkarten kann man es auf jedenfall im Treiber und du kannst es auch unter Windows (Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Anpassen -> Anzeige).


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Mein Fehler, musste nochmal den Grafikktreiber installieren. Klappt jetzt.

EDIT: Sicherlich hat jemand Windows 7 RC, wenn ich auf Fensterfarbe klicke erscheint das alte XP/Vista Änderung, dort sind keine Farben die ich ausswählen kann. Bei meinem Bruder gehts.

Sprich es sieht so aus: http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1141/unbenanntgmp.png anstatt http://simplifiednews.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/farben.jpg


----------



## Desdinova (8. August 2009)

Im HdRO Unterforum wird eure Hilfe benötigt, was neue PC Komponenten angeht. Klick
Sonst wird das wieder so ein Thread wie kürzlich im WoW-Bereich -- "LOL ohne Quotkor hasste kein chanc!!!"


----------



## Wagga (8. August 2009)

Dann soll der jenige die Anfrage nochmals hier stellen!
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

Wagga der Link in deiner Sig ist tot :x


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat jemand Windows 7 RC, wenn ich auf Fensterfarbe klicke erscheint das alte XP/Vista Änderung, dort sind keine Farben die ich ausswählen kann. Bei meinem Bruder gehts.
> 
> Sprich es sieht so aus: http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1141/unbenanntgmp.png anstatt http://simplifiednews.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/farben.jpg


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Hm.. kann mir jemand erklären warum sich eine meiner Partition weigert verkleinert zu werden?
Eigentlich sind über 100 GB frei, aber ich kann sie nicht verkleinern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2,5 GB waren das maximale was ich von der Partition wegnehmen konnte.. ich hätte aber gern 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Also nen PC  ganz außeinander zu nehmen und in ein andren Gehäuse zu bauen und dann wieder alles zusammen stecken, muss man davor auch erstmal studiert haben. Wo kommt denn Reset SW Power SW und H.D.D LED Stecker hin?, sind so 2 Pin oder wie das man nennt, so ganz kleine Stecker.

http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.asp?Mode...iveXFire-eSATA2


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Ja, das ist immer das nervigste an der ganzen Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab doch neulich n Handbuch zu deinem MB gepostet, einen Moment ich suchs kurz

Edit : Das hier ist es ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/ALiveXFire-eSATA2.pdf
Seite 25 gehts los, bis Seite 29.


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, das ist immer das nervigste an der ganzen Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.asrock.com/mb/manual.asp?Model=...SATA2&s=AM2

EDITHeut wird ja mal wieder wenig gepostet^^)

Auch wenn ich eine Wakü habe freu ich mich schon auf das Monster hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Willst du damit der Globalen Erwärmung entgegenwirken oder wie?


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

Hm... ein Versuch wäre es wert^^
Jetzt hab ich auch grad überlegt wo, außer auf der CPU, ich noch so einen Kühler einsetzen könnte und da ist mir wieder die Idee eingefallen einen Towerkühler auf eine Grafikkarte zu packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (8. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm... ein Versuch wäre es wert^^
> Jetzt hab ich auch grad überlegt wo, außer auf der CPU, ich noch so einen Kühler einsetzen könnte und da ist mir wieder die Idee eingefallen einen Towerkühler auf eine Grafikkarte zu packen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre echt mal einen Versuch wert. Allerdings müsste man den erstmal richtig befestigen können. Die Temps von einer Grafikkarte mit Towerkühler würden mich echt interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Wenn sie überhaupt anläuft bei dem Frost der sich entwickelt xD


----------



## painschkes (8. August 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Allerdings müsste man den erstmal richtig befestigen können.


_
Geht recht einfach mit Kabelbindern , gab mal irgendwo nen Bild / Test davon , bin grad nur zu faul zum suchen :X_


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Geht recht einfach mit Kabelbindern , gab mal irgendwo nen Bild / Test davon , bin grad nur zu faul zum suchen :X_



Wäre aber interessant^^
Schwer dürfte es ja nicht sein ihn zu befestigen, vll muss man sich ähnlich wie bei der CPU eben ein Retentionkit bauen. Nur wie würden dann Speicher und der Rest gekühlt werden? Und welches Gehäuse bietet unter der Grafikkarte genügend Platz?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Hat hier jemand das Spiel "Dark Horizon" ?
Und kann mir sagen warum es jedesmal wenn ich starten will meinen PC bluescreenen/neustarten lässt?
Ich habe keine Ahnung was der Mist soll...


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm.. kann mir jemand erklären warum sich eine meiner Partition weigert verkleinert zu werden?
> Eigentlich sind über 100 GB frei, aber ich kann sie nicht verkleinern
> 
> 
> ...



Vista war da auch schon immer sehr geizig und Win7 wird da ähnlich sein. Soviel kann man da nicht schieben, da musst du auf ein externes Tool zurückgreifen.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Japp, ich habs jetzt mit einem anderen Tool gemacht, dann hats funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder, neues Gehäuse und blub.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Hats geklappt mit den Pins?


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Ja, Klos, also das muss ich erwähnen, er hat mir alles genau erklärt und bei Fragen geholfen, denn ich saß wärendessen neben dem PC noch an einen andren Rechner um mit ihm in ICQ zu chatten und es lief alles primar. Auch hier nochmals vielen Dank an Klos. Alleine wäre es bestimmt schief gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Hat sich erledigt mit dem Spiel... der Hersteller ist offenbar nicht in der Lage eine entsprechende Kompatibilität zu Vista herzustellen... oder zu Faul dazu...  wieder 30€ ausm Fenster geschmissen...


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Wo kann man nochmal bei Vista die ganzen Sicherheitsfragen austellen, ob man es zulassen möchte usw. das ist bei mir jedesmal wenn ich Vista neuinstalliere. Wo schalte ich das nochmal aus?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Kontoeinstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. August 2009)

nabend brauch eure hilfe hab mir neuen rechner zusammen gebaut 
so zum problem hab mir win 7 rc runtergeladen mit winzip extrahiert und auf dvd gebant so will neues windows drauf machen auf den rechner 
so bin im start bildschirm vom mainbord wo ich alle daten einsehen kan wie mb ram und so nun das problem ist jetzt das das system sich meldet 
os error weis auch nicht mehr weiter bitte helft mir


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. August 2009)

oder muss ich zuvor nen anderes win installieren bevor ich win 7 drauf machen darf ????


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kontoeinstellungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Find ich nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Auf den Startbutton klicken und dann auf dein verdammtes Bild da oben rechts Oo 
Dann auf Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- oder ausschalten...


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Ah jetzt hab ich es, danke.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

So, niemand weiß wie man Dark Horizon unter Vista zum laufen bekommt?

Wobei ich anmerken muss das es für ein Spiel aus dem Jahr 2008 einfach nur verdammt peinlich ist, wenn es unter Vista nicht läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. August 2009)

oh mann keiner hilft mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (8. August 2009)

Normalerweise kommt doch Win7 schon direkt als ISO Datei oder nicht?Einfach mit einem entsprechendem Programm brennen und es sollte gehen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. August 2009)

mit welchen programm sollte ich den brennen


----------



## pampam (8. August 2009)

CD Burner XP ist kostenlos und kann das. Aber das Thema hatten wir doch heute Morgen erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

Das ist immerhin schon 12 Stunden her! Und ca. eine Chatseite! Wie kannst du verlangen dass jemand das nachguckt!


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Kennt jemand das Problem: Ich habe mein PC neuformatiert, Left 4 Dead installiert, möchte es starten und dort steht: Das Spiel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Bitte probieren Sie es ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. August 2009)

zur der sache mit win7 so hab mir nen rechner zusammen gestellt 
amd phenom x3 720 2,8 ghz
nen gigabyte ma 780g-ud3h
4gb arbeitsspeicher cossair 1066 (2x2gb)
onboard grafikkarte 
ne stinknormale festplatte 160gb 
und nen 550W netzteil 
so jetzt wollte ich win 7 installieren und dan kam es alles korrekt eingebaut 
dan kam OS CD Error weis auch nicht was das is solle ich vorher was beachten sry hab kaum ne ahnung


----------



## RaDon27 (9. August 2009)

Dein Fehler war, dass dus per WinZip "entpackt" hast. Das is nen CD-Abbild (also prinzipiell ne gebrannte CD, eben nur "virtuell"). Du musst des "Image" (Bild/Abbild) erst brennen, danach kannst dus installieren. Brennen kannst dus btw mit "UltraIso".


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. August 2009)

tach aller seits hab ma vista auf den rechner geschmissen so gibt nen neues problem hab mir nen wlan stick von netgear gehollt und jetzt zum problem 
der stick heist Wireless-G 54 usb 2.0-Adapter WG111 so installiert jetzt kommt das problem alles wie es in der anleitung steht gemacht nur kriege keine ip von
meiner wlan station is auch nen netgear und hänge schon min 3 stunden das olle ding ins inet zu kriegen erkennt meine wlan station nur kriege keine ip von der station 
wer weis rat ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps. mac adresse findet er aber den rest nit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

Ist das WLAN Passwort gesichert? Hast du das Passwort eingegeben? Alles richtig auch am Router eingestellt?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. August 2009)

1.is gesichert 2.ja hab ich 3.auf dem router findert er nur die mac addrese und den rest nicht


----------



## RaDon27 (9. August 2009)

Blöde Frage, aber hast du DHCP aktiviert? 

So, ich bench dann ma den Q9550 und poste dann die Ergebnisse. Ma schaun, ob ich nochn paar mehr Punkte in den 3D-Marks bekomm.

Edit: Benchsession beendet, dieses ma is der 06er hochgeschnellt, sind jetzt 17,5k Punkte. Im Vantage sinds nur 150 Pkt mehr :< da hab ich jetzt 13,6k^^


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2009)

_PC-Reinugungsaktion erfolgreich abgeschlossen :]_


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _PC-Reinugungsaktion erfolgreich abgeschlossen :]_


Gratz xP


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte das ein Download von Rapidshare bei mir alle 400-500KB für ein paar Sekunden aufhört?


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2009)

ist normal bei nem Free-Download. Hol dir nen Premiumaccount und du bekommst soviel deine Leitung mitmacht


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist normal bei nem Free-Download. Hol dir nen Premiumaccount und du bekommst soviel deine Leitung mitmacht



Den hab ich schon, nur leider das 5GB Limit überzogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2009)

Mit Rapidpoints erhöhen oder bis 24:00 warten


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Den hab ich schon, nur leider das 5GB Limit überzogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer nur zur Happy Hour saugen xP
5 GB abrufen, 50GB saugen können :O


----------



## Gutgore (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Immer nur zur Happy Hour saugen xP
> 5 GB abrufen, 50GB saugen können :O



ich glaub net das du 50gb legale sachen am einen tag saugst ......xD


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> ich glaub net das du 50gb legale sachen am einen tag saugst ......xD



Ich glaube ned mal dass irgendwer legale Sachen bei Rapidshare saugt^^
Selbst Firmenkunden werden keine 5GB Daten brauchen, bzw. einen eigenen Webspace besitzen.


----------



## Independent (10. August 2009)

Hmm..ob ich mit nem Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro meinen E8500 auf 4GhZ pushen kann?

Im Moment fahr ich mit dem Boxed-Kühler 3.4Ghz und das bei 55°C.


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Das kommt auf deine CPU an, jede ist unterschiedlich. Mit meiner hat es bei annehmbaren temps geklappt, hab jetzt aber trotzdem nen Mugen II, weil man ja doch irgendwann das Maximum unter Luft rausfinden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch wenns eigentlich Schwachsinn ist, machts trotzdem Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den 24/7 Betrieb würde ich dir eher das Untervolten empfehlen, die Leistung vom E8500 reicht überall locker aus, GTA IV jetzt mal ausgenommen, da würde ich ihn etwas takten.


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Also, 4 Ghz sind mit einen 8500 meiner Erfahrung nach immer drin. Oft auch 4,5 und mehr. Ob mit den Kühler, keine Ahnung, aber für derart ambitionierte Taktungsversuche würde ich mir etwas dickeres ins Haus holen.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

So Leute morgen, ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 4 Tagen ohne Internet, diese beschiessene Telekom -.-

Legen ne 6k Leitung und sagen, joar schaffen wa bis Freitag 20:00 Uhr, klar Abends kein Internet angerufen und die sagen es gibt ne Störung und wollen Dienstag nen Techniker rausschicken.

Mein Dad meckert sich erstmal an obs Ihnen zu gut geht am Dienstag erst, er hat heute B-Day und kann dann ja netmal angerufen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jetzt gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was geht bei euch so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2009)

Heut ist mein neues Netzteil und Prozessor gekommen, muss aber auf Klos warten, alleine kriege ich das net eingebaut.


----------



## Gomel (10. August 2009)

Netzteil ist doch sehr einfach,und beim Prozzesor kanst du eigentlich auch nichts falsch machen,einfach nur den Pfeil auf dem Prozzesor mit dem auf dem Mainboard übereinander legen

/Er hat einen P2 940 bestellt,das Netzteil weiss ich jetzt nicht,müsste hier im Thread aber irgendwo stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Klos, der Retter in der Not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du dir denn für ein Netzteil und für ne CPU geleistet? Du hast doch ein AMD Sys, oder?


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

> Sehr geehrter Herr Nicolei,
> 
> vielen Dank, dass Sie mit unserem Supportteam Kontakt aufgenommen haben.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Sehr geehrter Herr Nicolei!
> 
> Sie erwähnen weiterhin, dass Sie Gleitfüße für die G5 benötigen.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Sehr geehrter Herr Nicolei,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich !!!!1111einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2009)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt sich einer von euch mit Linux aus? Ich hab seit ner Weile wieder Suse 11.1 drauf aber hab leider keinen Ton... 
Beim hochfahren kommt auch gleich diese Meldung:



> (Das Audioabspielgerät "HDA Intel (ALC883 Analog)" funktioniert nicht. Es wird auf "default" ausgewichen.)



ALSA Logfile gibts hier (würde in Spam ausarten das hier direkt zu posten)

Hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte bzw. was ich machen kann?

Edit : Ok, habs hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. August 2009)

Mh jetz wird mein neuer pc bestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sagt ihr dazu? Jaja das nt soll spulenfiepen haben, und die graka soll ein wenig laut sein ,aber dafür find ist das nt günstig und die graka liegt bei der leistung bei ner gtx275. solang der pc nit abraucht bin ich damit zufrieden =)
 Bei verbesserungsvorschlägen bitte immer auf den preis achten >.<


Dazu kommt der bildschirm Samsung syncmaster 24hs wegen dem bildschirm wird der pc dann erst nöchste woche montag verschickt, macht aber nix =)


----------



## Gomel (10. August 2009)

Wie wärs wenn du selbst zusammen baust und eine Vapor-X nimmst?Dann sollte es nichtmehr solaut sein

Achja,haben die EcoGreen Modelle nicht auch eine niedrigere Drehzahl?Irgendwas war da doch...


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Wie hoch ist denn dein maximales Budget mit Bildschirm&Zusammenbau Volde? Einige Sachen könnte man ändern.. :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. August 2009)

also der bildschirm ist schon der beste den es für den preis gibt, ich wollt nämlich einen bildschirm mit hdmi + vga + dvi anschluss außerdem full hd 24zoll Damit ich auchmal ps3 drauf spieln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der pc ist bei 640 euro scho an der grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 640 mit zusammenbau =)
also das gehäuse soll das sein was grad drin ist, der prozessor auch und die graka eine mit dieser leistung also eine 4890 oder gtx 275 hab gehört ne gtx 280 285 und 295 wärn noch lauter als diese hd 4890 von xfx drum kanns ja so schlimm nicht sein


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Dann würd ich es so machen , das Gehäuse was du dir ausgesucht hast soll nich so pralle sein - setz lieber auf gute Bewertungen ect.. :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. August 2009)

reicht der boxed kühler vom 940er net?? Bin kein übertakter
und das gehäuse hatte in den tests die ich gelesen hab eigentlich sehr gute bewertungen=D
und das netzteiL? ist das denn besser als das ocz stealth stream?


Edit: 1klick   2 klick  3 klick


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Naja schaden würde er nicht , hat sicherlich bessere Temperaturen und ist etwas leiser...

Naja gut musst du letztendlich wissen , mein Geschmack ist es überhaupt nicht und so dolle soll es auch nicht sein (allerdings nur vom Hörensagen)

Laut Klos soll das Ding recht ordentlich sein und soweit ich weiss kein Spulenfiepen haben :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja schaden würde er nicht , hat sicherlich bessere Temperaturen und ist etwas leiser...
> 
> Naja gut musst du letztendlich wissen , mein Geschmack ist es überhaupt nicht und so dolle soll es auch nicht sein (allerdings nur vom Hörensagen)
> 
> Laut Klos soll das Ding recht ordentlich sein und soweit ich weiss kein Spulenfiepen haben :-)_


WIrd der kühler überhaupt verbaut? Die größeren werden ja net verbaut, aber mein pc hat nen amd athlon x2 6000 mit boxed kühler und der ist recht leise =D


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2009)

naja, so groß ist der AC nicht, der wird sicher verbaut


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Jup wird er , ist leicht genug._


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

So nen Bekannter war da und hat nen Rechner gebracht der wiederum von nem Kumpel von dem aus 6 verschiedenen zusammengebaut worden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laufen tut er net, Piep Code ist da ich gucke morgen oder so mal nach, nen Mac Gehäuse mit Windows xp (soll wohl drauf sein, und ner Ati 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hab nen Kühler raus und in meinen jetzigen nach draußen blasend reingebaut, also reingebaut = mit 9 Kabelbindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Provisorisch ist das schon lang net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Das Netzteil, was Painschkes verbaut hat, würde ich auf jedenfall mal versuchen. Der Test war recht ordentlich für den Preis. Es ist ganz bestimmt nicht schlechter, als das OCZ und von Spulenfiepen ist da nichts bekannt. 

Und eine GTX285 ist übrigens nicht generell lauter, als eine ATI4890, sondern eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. In fast allen Tests wird die ATI4890 von der Lautstärke her sehr schlecht bewertet. 

Wenn du eine leise Karte willst, dann könntest du auch mal hier schauen:

http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...---Design-.html

Kostet halt ein bisschen mehr. 

Oder du versuchst mal die hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a435925.html

Könntest ja extra bei Mindfactory bestellen. Wenn du nachts bestellst und per Vorkasse bestellst, dann entfällt sogar der Versand. Das einzige Problem, was man bei der Karte so liest ist, daß sie auf einigen Mainboards wohl Probleme macht. Aber "no risk, no fun!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Hi
Ich wollt mir auch einen neuen Pc besorgen und hab mich dann mal im Sticky-Thread umgeschaut. Ich habe mir dann auch was zusammengestellt und mich am 900-euro Pc orientiert.
Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt was es mit den ganzen Sockeln auf sich hat.
Der Cpu: AMD Phenom II X4 955
hat doch einen AM3 Sockel, das Mainboard  MSI DKA790GX einen AM2+. Ist das überhaupt kompatibel?
Sonst müsste ich mir das teurere Mainboard von Gigabyte holen und mir dann auch noch neuen Ram holen. Oder ich nehme stattdessen den AMD Phenom II X4 940.
Die Grafikkarte wird wohl eine gtx275, wobei ich aber noch nicht weiß welche Version da am preisbesten ist.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ja, ist kompatiebel.


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Wie sieht denn dein Budget aus? Nur PC oder auch Monitor oder sonstwas dazu? Soll er zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Rein mechanisch ist Sockel AM2, AM2+ und AM3 kompatibel. Praktisch sieht es so aus, daß du einen AM3 auch in einen AM2+ unterbringen kannst, da die CPU einen DDR2- als auch DDR3-Controller hat. Du kannst aber in ein AM3-Mainboard keinen AM2+ reinstecken.


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Budget liegt so bei 500&#8364;+, ohne Monitor. Zusammenbauen würd ich ihn auch selbst.

Edit: Das heißt das MSI Mainboard würde mit dem AMD Phenom II 955 funktionieren?


----------



## Klos1 (10. August 2009)

Dann bestelle bei HOH.de! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung. Super Shop, super Preise, nur nette Leute und wenn mal was kaputt ist, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme. Hatte ich schon öfters und nach 2-3 Wochen war der Ersatz da.


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstehe : 

Du hast dich am 900€ PC orientiert aber ein Budget von 500+-? Was brauchst du denn alles?_


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Im Grunde brauch ich ein neues Mainboard, CPU (+Kühler) und eine GraKa. Mein aktuelles Netzteil hat 500W und Gehäuse und Ram habe ich doch noch vom alten PC.
So habe ich jedenfalls gedacht ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Graka :  HD4890 VaporX
CPU :  Phenom II 955
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA MA785GT UD3H
RAM : GSkill 4GB DDR3

Und vllt nochn extra Kühler.._


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Cool, danke.
aber kann ich auch das Mainboard MSI DKA790GX stattdessen nehmen? Damit könnte ich weiterhin DDR2 Ram nehmen und ich würde da billiger davonkommen


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2009)

_Hm schon aber so bist du natürlich zukunftssicherer.. _


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Hm welchen Kühler sollte ich da noch für den Cpu nehmen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. August 2009)

hab jez bestellt *extrem freu* allerdings wird er erst nächste woche montag losgeschickt, weil der syncmaster 24 hs erst dann wieder lieferbar ist.
Gibts ne möglichkeit die bestellung bei hardwareversand.de irgendwie zu verfolgen??


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2009)

Wenn es per DHL versandt wird, ja.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. August 2009)

achso dieses dhl versand dingens was anzeigt wo das packet grad ist, aber der wird erst montag verschickt njo egal =) gibts wohl net


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

ähh wenn ich jetzt nen am2+ Sockel am Mainboard und am3 am CPU hab brauch ich dann nen am2+ oder nen am3 Kühler?^^


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hm welchen Kühler sollte ich da noch für den Cpu nehmen?


Das kommt drauf an, was du machen willst. Soll er passiv oder ultra silent sein, willst du stark übertakten, oder soll es einfach ein Kühler sein, der die CPU bei Standardtakt und guter Lautstärke kühl hält?



Meriane schrieb:


> ähh wenn ich jetzt nen am2+ Sockel am Mainboard und am3 am CPU hab brauch ich dann nen am2+ oder nen am3 Kühler?^^


Der Sockel AM2+ unterscheidet sich nicht von AM3, das heißt ein AM2+ Kühler passt auch auf einen AM3 Sockel.


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Ich will nicht übertakten, und er muss auch nicht total leise sein. Aber den CPU kühlen sollte er schon


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Dann wäre denke ich der hier für dich optimal.


----------



## pampam (10. August 2009)

Der Boxedkühler entspricht ja eigendlich genau diesen Anforderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Naja, der Boxedkühler ist so ne Sache. Bei Intel sind die zumindest der allerletzte Schrott. Die von Amd sollen besser sein, ob die allerdings nen Phenom II 955 bei erträglicher Lautstärke kühlen, weiß ich nicht. Die 15&#8364; sind meiner Meinung nach nicht falsch investiert, weil man mit guten Temps der CPU immer etwas Gutes tut.


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Ach beim Prozessor ist ein Kühler bei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel zu lernen ich noch hab...
Dann werd ich erstmal sehen wie es mit dem boxed Kühler läuft und ggf einen anderen kaufen


----------



## Ceek (10. August 2009)

Ein Kühler ist nicht zwingend mit dabei. Man unterscheidet zwischen "boxed" und "tray" Versionen. Bei "boxed" ist ein Kühler mit dabei und auch 3 Jahre Garantie im Vergleich zu "tray" Version, die meines Wissens nach auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie hat.


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2009)

Ah so ist das.
Beim genauen Lesen der Beschreibung hab ich jetzt gesehen dass einer dabei ist


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Die Boxed sind aber scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich entnehme die stets nur aus Gründen der Mülltrennung der Verpackung, sonst würden sie instant in die Tonne wandern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Ansprüche sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Kühlen tut er das Ding allemal.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

So hier meine selbstgebaute Lüfterhalterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja das sind wirklich 9 Kabelbinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Klick

2. Klick

3. Klick


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So hier meine selbstgebaute Lüfterhalterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Passt doch solange sie heben.
Ich hab die Grafikkartenlüfter auch mit 20cm Kabelbinder festgemacht^^


----------



## Ceek (11. August 2009)

Bei mir im Gehäuse ist auch ein Lüfter mit doppelseitigem Klebeband und Winkeln befestigt. Hält bombenfest.


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Kriegt man ne Telefon&Internetflat(DSL1000/2000) für ~20€?_


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

Normal bekommste für 29€ glaub schon ne 6k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_1k bzw 2k reicht aber da es dann nur für´s Xbox Spielen / Geräte updaten & zuhause surfen ist..

Eigentlich geht es darum das wir die 50€ nicht überschreiten wollen - dafür möchten wir dann gerne  :

Telefon&Internetflat zuhause haben , einen Surfstick um überall zu surfen & ein Net/Notebook was man ja immer für 0€/1€ dazu kriegt haben.._


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _1k bzw 2k reicht aber da es dann nur für´s Xbox Spielen / Geräte updaten & zuhause surfen ist..
> 
> Eigentlich geht es darum das wir die 50€ nicht überschreiten wollen - dafür möchten wir dann gerne  :
> 
> Telefon&Internetflat zuhause haben , einen Surfstick um überall zu surfen & ein Net/Notebook was man ja immer für 0€/1€ dazu kriegt haben.._



Kommt Kabel Deutschland für dich in Frage? Da gäbe es jedenfalls 32MBIT und Telefonflat für 22€ im ersten Jahr.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Wie ist denn so der Ping bei Kabel Deutschland? Hab da schon viel schlechtes gehört. Hat das jemand von euch.


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Aufjedenfall ist es hier vefügbar - hm..unser Laptop gibt den Geist auf und Mudda´n will nen neuen für lau (halt mit so na Mobil-Flatrate zusammen)+Telefonflat&DSL-Flat für ~50€ komplett.. :[_


----------



## Desdinova (11. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so der Ping bei Kabel Deutschland? Hab da schon viel schlechtes gehört. Hat das jemand von euch.



Das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren. Ich zahle bei der Telekom momentan 40€ für Telefon - und Internet Flatrate (6000er) und finde das allmählich etwas teuer. Die einzige wirkliche Alternative ist bei uns leider auch nur Kabel Deutschland, weil Unternehmen wie Alice, 1&1 etc. mir nicht mehr ins Haus kommen.
Ich habe allerdings auch keine Lust in Onlinespielen mit einem 500er Ping rumzulaufen und schlussendlich zu erfahren, dass man da bei Kabelinternet nichts daran ändern kann.


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

Also, ich bin mit 1&1 sehr zufrieden. Ich zahle 27 Euro, für DSL16000 und Teleflat. Keine Grundgebühr für Telefon mehr an Telekom, da ist wirklich alles dabei.
Der Ping ist absolut super, Ausfälle hatte ich bisher nur einmal und da war es schlicht so, daß die Leitungen zu dicht aneinander geschalten waren. Anruf bei 1&1 und am nächsten Tag war jemand da. Danach war die Sache behoben.

Gut, über die Hotline kann man sich streiten, aber ich wüsste spontan nicht, wo sie besser ist. Bei Telekom auf jedenfall bestimmt nicht, denn mit denen hatte ich auch schon zu tun. Und die nehmen sich da meiner Meinung nach echt garnichts.

Insofern <-- absolut zufriedener 1&1-Kunde.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2009)

Wir haben arcor (ist ja jetzt vodafon) Und haben für 29euro im monat tele flat+6k dsl


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Dann sollte ne kleine Leitung doch eigentlich weniger kosten oder Klos?

/Edit : Okay 2000er kostet 20&#8364; + Telefonflat..aber so nen Angebot wie Mudda´n das will gibts anscheinend nirgends.._


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

Doch im Fernsehn inklusive 5 Jahre Abzocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

BFG GTX 285 sowie GTX 295 nun auch mit Wakü

Die Single-GPU-Karte hört auf den Namen &#8222;GeForce GTX 285 H2O+&#8220; und ist wie bereits erwähnt mit einem &#8222;ThermoIntelligence Advanced Cooling&#8220; genannten Kühlsystem ausgestattet. Dabei handelt es sich nicht nur um einen simplen Wasserkühler, sondern um ein ganzes System, was zusätzlich noch mit einer Pumpe sowie einem Radiator ausgestattet ist. Wartungsbedarf ist laut BFG nicht gegeben.

Klick

-----

Piratenpartei wirbt in Counterstrike & Co.

Die Piratenpartei hat das Thema "Killerspiele" einmal anders in ihre Wahlwerbung aufgenommen als die etablierten Parteien: Für einige typische "Killerspiele" stellen die Piraten nun Spraylogos zur Verfügung, die sich gegen das Verbot von Killerspielen aussprechen.

Klick

-----

Intel Core i3/i5/i7: Produktbezeichungen und Preise durchgesickert

Die chinesischen Webseiten it168.com und mydrivers.com haben &#8211; anscheinend auf Basis nichtöffentlicher Vorab-Dokumente von Intel &#8211; die Produktbezeichungen und Preise von elf kommenden Prozessoren der Baureihen Core i7, Core i5, Core i3 und Pentium für LGA1156-Mainboards gemeldet. Für diese Informationen gibt es von Intel keine offizielle Bestätigung, weil das Unternehmen solche Vorabmeldungen nicht kommentiert. Es handelt sich also um Spekulationen, doch ist zu erwarten, dass diese weitgehend zutreffen.

Klick


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

@painschkes:
Ich such nen Full-HD TV, größer 40" zum Fernsehn, Zocken(XBox und PC) und später evtl Blue Rays übern PC anschaun. 
Festgelegt hab ich mich dann auf einen Plasmabildschirm, der zwar mehr Strom braucht aber laut vielen Meinungen das bessere Bild hat und vor allem in dunklen Räumen zur Geltung kommt.
Empfohlen wurde mir der hier, wobei ich noch unschlüssig bin, schlieslich ist das viel Geld: http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-Viera-TX-P-...7426&sr=1-1

... genau mein Urlaubsgeld eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Das einzigste Problem was auch wirklich auftreten kann ist das die Tasktleiste ne Zeit lang nachleuchtet denn Einbrennen gibts so genommen garnicht mehr.. 

Der S10 hat ein supergeiles Bild & ich kann ihn dir auch nur empfehlen - perfekte Wahl! :-)

Ich muss ja noch aufs Geld warten aber ich Schwacnke auch grad zwichen dem Pana 50S10 / Pana  TH-46PZ85E  / Samsung PS50B650..mal schauen welcher es dann bei mir wird.. :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Hm ist das schlimm mit dem Nachleuchten? Oder geht das gleich wieder weg?
Hab da der Seite hier vertraut, die müssen das ja wissen^^
http://www.plasma-lcd-fakten.de/myths/screen-burn/


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Das geht weg , trotzdem solltest du natürlich lange Standbilder (wie halt die Tasktleiste) vermeiden - also immer Bildschirmschoner (irgendwas dunkles) an und gut is :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das geht weg , trotzdem solltest du natürlich lange Standbilder (wie halt die Tasktleiste) vermeiden - also immer Bildschirmschoner (irgendwas dunkles) an und gut is :-)_



Ich denk bei dem Stromverbrauch eines Plasmas werd ich ihn abschalten wenn ich mal eben ne Stunde afk gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Blu-Rays? An sich haben die ja nur mehr Speicherplatz und sonst nichts oder? D.h. ich könnte mir das BD-LW sparen und mir bei einem Freund die ganzen BD auf die Festplatte sichern und dann übern PC anschauen,oder?
Also natürlich nur mit den legal erworbenen BD^^

HD-DVD gibts ja nimmer,oder?


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2009)

_Gibts schon vereinzelt , nutzt nur so gut wie niemand mehr..

Joa , halt ganz normal vom PC aus streamen bzw sollte das auch von der Festplatte selbst gehen , das weiss ich aber nicht genau.. :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (11. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann sollte ne kleine Leitung doch eigentlich weniger kosten oder Klos?
> 
> /Edit : Okay 2000er kostet 20€ + Telefonflat..aber so nen Angebot wie Mudda´n das will gibts anscheinend nirgends.._



Das billigste ist immo glaub wirklich Kabel Deutschland. Bei mir war es damals ein Spezialangebot.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2009)

Sowas wie hier auf dem Video gibts bei Plasmas ja nicht,oder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62JvfH28II


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2009)

Windows Update: "Ihr Computer ist auf den neusten Stand"

Ich klick auch Updates suche und finde 7 wichtige Sicherheitupdates von heute o.O

soviel zu neuster Stand.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Morgen,

Ich brauche mal ebend Hilfe, mein Rechner hat wie vorher erwähnt die 7 oder 8 Updates geladen.

Ich hatte danach den Rechner neugestartet, alles hatte geklappt.

Jezt wollte ich den Rechner starten und es kommt der Bildschirm "Updates werden überprüft 3 von 3 0% abgeschlosssen, nach 3-4 Sekunden,

bekommt der Monitor kein Signal mehr und geht in Standby, der Rechner ist aber noch an, startet aber glaube ich neu, also nach 20 Sekunden oder so.

Weiß einer nen Rat ?


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sowas wie hier auf dem Video gibts bei Plasmas ja nicht,oder?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62JvfH28II



_Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an seiner schlechten Cam , davon hab ich nämlich (grade beim B650) noch nichts gehört.._


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Ich brauche mal ebend Hilfe, mein Rechner hat wie vorher erwähnt die 7 oder 8 Updates geladen.
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn das nur einmal war, dann ist es vielleicht naheliegend, daß er dir nen Treiber für deinen Monitor draufgebügelt hat, kann das sein?
Das würde nämlich ein solches Verhalten auslösen. Bei mir hatte Vista kürzlich auch ne neue Version gefunden. Und da wurde der Monitor auch mal kurz ausgeschalten. Falls nicht, dann kann man da nicht viel helfen, denn dann lief schlicht und ergreifend bei Win7 etwas schief. Und das würde ja nicht weiterhin verwundern, bis da mal das erste SP auftaucht, wird man sich noch mit ner Menge kleine Fehler auseinandersetzen müssen.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> denn dann lief schlicht und ergreifend bei Win7 etwas schief.


Tja nur benutze ich Vista, also schreibe gerade vom Laptop und kann dir mal die Updates aufschreiben, denn die habe ich hie auch, nur installiere ich sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es passiert aber nicht nur einmal sondern bei jedem Start, im normel oder abgesicherten Modus gehts nicht.

Habe diese 2 Seiten gefunden laut denen man eine Datein löschen/umbennenen soll diedafür beim Start verantwortlich ist, nur komme ich ja nicht in BIOS oder so.

1. Klick
2. Klick

Kommt man doch für F8 oder ? 

Sicherheitsupdate für Windows Vista (KB956744)

Sicherheitsupdate für Windows Vista (KB971557)

Sicherheitsupdate für Windows Vista (KB971657)

Sicherheitsupdate für Windows Vista (KB973507)

Sicherheitsupdate für Windows Vista (KB973540)

Update für Windows Vista (KB968389)

Windows-Toll zum entfernen bösartiger Software - August 2009 (KB890830)

Update für den Junk-E-Mail Filter von Windows Mail [August 2009] (KB905866)


So also ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich mahcen soll, sprich habe noch Win 7 rumliegen aber 64 Bit und ich habe 2GB Ram das Bremst doch oder so ?

Vielleicht kann ich mir noch 32Bit besorgen, aber ich habe keine Lust mehr WoW wieder zu patchen, ich möchte wenigstens die Daten von der Fetplatte nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2009)

Hab da auch ma ne frage :/

Mein Rechner hat seit Gestern Abend so kleine Ruckler ( neein keine lags ) 
Plötzlich is für 5-10 sec einfach stillstand und nichts geht mehr. ( war in WOW und WC3 so , andere spiele noch nicht getestet )
Danach als ich das Spiel beendet hab, hat er plötzlich das selbe auffm Desktop gemacht.
Dann hing plötzlich der Arbeitsplatz gesammt, und der explorer is abgekackt, hat aber nich neugestartet.
Danach war irgendwie alles im argen, und er is sogar wenn ich ganz normal runterfahren wollte abgeschmiert, und der Explorer machte keine Rückmeldung, und konnte auch nicht sofort beendet werden.
Nach dem erneuten neustart ( lol ) hab ich ma Tuneup drüberlaufen lassen, und wollte ma Defragmentieren usw...
==> Tuneup hing sich auch auf, und wieder neustart.
==> Nun wollte ich mein System neu aufsetzen, aber erstma meine sekundäre Platte Formatieren.
==> Wieder nichts... Freeze... neustart.

Nun bin ich grade im Büro und hab schon ma meine Windoof CD eingepackt, um gegen Abend dann mein System richtig neu aufzusetzen.

Deswegen wollte ich erstma hier fragen, was diese Ruckler auslösen könnte?
Mainboard defekt ? CPU zu heiß ? ... ich hab echt kA


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2009)

Also bei Vista hatte ich auch mal ein Update installiert und danach lief nix mehr.
Die einzige Lösung war von der CD zu booten und eine Wiederherstellung durchzuführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Terrorsatan: Wenn deine CPU zu warm wird kann das schon passieren. Überprüf mal mit Coretemp die Temperaturen.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Ja, nur habe ich keine Wiederherstellungs CD, das ist halt nen Fertig Rechner von Medion und soweit ich weiß war keine Vista, what ever C/DvD dabei.

Also ich habe 2 Application und recovery disks is es das ?


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Was willst du denn im Bios? Da kann man nichts umbenennen. Außerdem kommt man da mit der "Entfernen-Taste" rein und nicht mit F8. F8 ist erweitertes Bootmenü. Was du da für CD's hast, weiß ich nicht. Kauf mir nie ein Fertigteil. Musst halt mal versuchen, ob du da mit einer booten kannst.

Ansonsten ist bei einen Fertig-PC ohne Win-CD immer die Möglichkeit gegeben, sich eine zu erstellen. Immer!!! Und das sollte man auch kurz nach den Kauf machen. Das Windoof liegt da auf einer kleinen verteckten Partition rum, welche sich auch nicht so ohne weiteres löschen lässt. Entsprechende Tools zum erstellen der CD werden mitgeliefert. Ein Blick ins Handbuch gibt hierüber Aufschluß. Aber der Zug ist ja nun eh abgefahren.

Versuch mal die CD's, vielleicht ist da ja die Windoof-CD dabei. Wenn nicht, dann brauchst die irgendeine Start-CD und musst halt dann im Dos-Modus umbenennen. Die musst du dir halt dann machen.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Jawohl, Systemwiederherstellung vom 8.08.09, nun ist alles wieder da und funktioniert =)

Wie erstelle ich nun ne Disk Image ? 

Also wo finde ich die Iso Datei/n ? weil ich habe im Buch undso nachgeschaut das dabei war, und da steht nichts bei =/


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Schau mal in der Verwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung nach, ob dort eine Recovery-Partition zu finden ist. Und gib mir mal bitte die genaue Bezeichnung deines Fertigssystems, würde es mir gerne mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers anschauen.

Könnte allerdings auch sein, daß du doch schon so ne spezielle Windows-Version auf deiner Recovery-CD hast. Hast du das mal überprüft, was da drauf ist?


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Hier nen Screen. Klick

Wegen dem Namen vom Rechner undso muss ich nachher gucken habe im Moment keine Zeit mehr da ich jetzt gleich wegfahren =/


----------



## Desdinova (12. August 2009)

Für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr es, dass ich einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 auf einem ASUS M2N32-SLI DELUXE zum laufen bekomme bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Ich wollte zwar erst gegen Weihnachten anfangen aufzurüsten, aber irgendwie kann ich das Geld nicht so sinnlos auf dem Konto liegen lassen. Ich hab mich auch schon etwas "schlau" gemacht, wegen der Kompatibilität, bin aber bis jetzt auf keine 100%igen Aussagen gestoßen. Bei einigen scheint die Kombination zu funktionieren, ich würde aber einfach gerne wissen, ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann. Das neueste BIOS Update hat nämlich nur einen Phenom II X3 zur CPU Liste hinzugefügt. D.h. alle PII X4 laufen offiziell garnicht.

Mir gehts momentan eigentlich nur darum, vorerst mal meinen DDR-2 RAM zu behalten. Im Winter kommt dann ohnehin ein AM3 Board rein, mit neuer Grafikkarte und RAM.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. August 2009)

nabend ihr alle so hab nen problem hab jetzt windows 7RC ohne probleme geladden nur problem is kan beim booten nicht auf das setup zugreifen von win 7RC man muss ja beim start des systems beim boot vorgang beliebige taste drücken nur meine tastertur macht kein mucks also komme ich net ins setup von win 7RC ja hab mit ultraiso gebrannt


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Du kannst die Win 7 CD glaub ich auch so einlegen und dann installieren, dann formatiert er die Festplatte und installiert Win 7.

Ich meine es würde so gehen, muss also nicht beim booten sein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. August 2009)

nur bei mir sagt die cd das ich rebooten soll mit nehm roten X im fester bei der meldung als würde er sagen nur bei rebooten install komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sagt mir noch das ich die nicht über normal installieren kan weil ich kein win vista 64bit habe eigentlich is es doch egal welches windows ich drauf habe oder nit ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nur bei mir sagt die cd das ich rebooten soll mit nehm roten X im fester bei der meldung als würde er sagen nur bei rebooten install komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ? Ich habe kein Plan was du meinst, ausser etwas mit X und Booten o.O


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. August 2009)

die meldung sagt mir wen ich die DVD autostarte das ich windows runterfahren soll und dann beim booten installieren soll, 
nur beim booten ist meine tastertur noch nicht aktiv nur beim windows logo von vista und wo passwort zum eingeben ist, 
also kann ich auch nicht beim booten installiern hab sogar 2 tastaturen ausprobiert immer das selbe mit der sache wo der die tasten nicht annimmt 
um die DVD zu starten für win 7RC


----------



## Gutgore (12. August 2009)

okay nochmal ...ich hol mir 
dieses geäuse http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Comput...i7291_61694.htm
dieses mainboard http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...4578_100007.htm
diesen cpu http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?VL=AMD%20Ph...p;TY=2&ST=5

ist doch soweit okay oder? ich bin kein übertakter etc , reicht der boxed lüfter?


so die sache ist nun folgendes . 1. ich hab zwar schon ab und zu mein rechner bisl rumgebastel zb neue graka etc eingebaut war bisher nie ein problem ..aber komplett hab ich noch nie einr echner zusammengebaut !
Natürlich hab ich da angst das ich was falsch mache , was muss ich ebachten beim cpu einbau+kühler? dort gibst ja sicherlich ne menge kabel etc.. hab da bisl angst was falsch einzustecken , ist im hadnbuch ne anleitung oda so? Klar könnt ich mir das auch zusammenbauen lassen , aber das geld steck ich lieber ind en pc und was lernen tuh ich auch noch dabei^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr es, dass ich einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 auf einem ASUS M2N32-SLI DELUXE zum laufen bekomme bzw. hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Ich wollte zwar erst gegen Weihnachten anfangen aufzurüsten, aber irgendwie kann ich das Geld nicht so sinnlos auf dem Konto liegen lassen. Ich hab mich auch schon etwas "schlau" gemacht, wegen der Kompatibilität, bin aber bis jetzt auf keine 100%igen Aussagen gestoßen. Bei einigen scheint die Kombination zu funktionieren, ich würde aber einfach gerne wissen, ob ich mich darauf verlassen kann. Das neueste BIOS Update hat nämlich nur einen Phenom II X3 zur CPU Liste hinzugefügt. D.h. alle PII X4 laufen offiziell garnicht.
> 
> Mir gehts momentan eigentlich nur darum, vorerst mal meinen DDR-2 RAM zu behalten. Im Winter kommt dann ohnehin ein AM3 Board rein, mit neuer Grafikkarte und RAM.



Sieht wohl eher schlecht aus, wenn er nicht auf der Liste ist. Im Zweifelsfall mal bei Asus anrufen.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

du solltest im Bios die USB-Keyboard Einstellung auf "enabled" stellen oder ne PS2-Tastatur verwenden.

Nichts gegen dich, aber bei der Beta/RC steht nicht umsonst als Anmerkung "Sie sind beim Testen der Software weitestgehend auf sich selbst gestellt. Daher müssen Sie mit dem Einrichten und der Problembehandlung eines PCs vertraut sein."

Ansonsten: Wie wäre es mit ein wenig Selbstinitiative und einfach mal bei der Microsoft-Installationsanleitung vorbei zu schauen? Link


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2009)

_Zahnschmerzen sind sowas nerviges.. -_-

Meiner letzter Weisheitszahn will langsam Hallo sagen.._


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

ach zum Thema: hatte gestern auch Zahnarzt-Termin. Hat kurz reingeschaut, meinte "alles bestens" und das wars Ich war ziemlich erleichtert, hab aber auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass es groß zur Sache geht. 


Ich hab eben ein paar Minuten Prototype angespielt. Das dürfte so ziemlich das brutalste Spiel sein, was ich jemals gespielt habe. Mich wundert es, dass das nicht indiziert ist.


Die Tage fängt ein "Projekt" von mir an, was ich schon eine Weile plane. Ich will euch nicht alles verraten, sondern nur ein Bildchen zeigen. Vielleicht kommt der ein oder andere drauf was es ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (12. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Sieht wohl eher schlecht aus, wenn er nicht auf der Liste ist. Im Zweifelsfall mal bei Asus anrufen.



Ok, danke. Dann lass ichs glaub ich eher bleiben. Die werden schon ihre Gründe haben, warum die Prozessoren nicht offiziell unterstützt werden. Ich hätte mich auch nur daran gewagt, wenn hier jemand gesagt hätte, dass das problemlos klappt.

Aber da ich mein Geld immernoch loswerden will (bin seit letzte Woche Ikea im Kaufrausch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), würde ich momentan fast auch schon in AM3 Komponenten investieren. Das Blöde ist halt, dass ich bei einem AM3 Board meinen RAM mit wechseln muss. Aber da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig.

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Sachen zusammengestellt:
- AMD Phenom II X4 955
- ASUS M4A77TD Pro Wichtig war mir hier 3xPCI und eSata
- 4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Fatal1ty Edition CL9

Mainboard und RAM sollen vom Anspruch her kein Müll sein, aber muss auch nicht für OC taugen. Soll heissen, ich werde den PC niemals übertakten oder ähnliches.
Dazu kämen folgende Komponenten im Rechner:
- BeQuiet Straight Power 550W
- PowerColor HD4770 (wird gegen Ende des Jahres gegen eine neue getauscht)

Ich würde eigentlich nur gerne wissen ob ich mir da Mist zusammengestellt hab, was RAM und Mainboard angeht? Ich weiss ja nicht ob die Preise bis Ende des Jahres noch stark fallen werden und ich jetzt praktisch völlig unnütz das Geld raushaue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

kannst eigentlich so lassen, wenn du 3x PCI brauchst. Ram würde ich aber gegen GEiL tauschen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die Tage fängt ein "Projekt" von mir an, was ich schon eine Weile plane. Ich will euch nicht alles verraten, sondern nur ein Bildchen zeigen. Vielleicht kommt der ein oder andere drauf was es ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du willst doch wohl keine 2.te 4870X2 einbauen,oder? XD


----------



## Gutgore (12. August 2009)

hast mein post vond er letzten seite übergangen? ganz unten =(


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

Gutgore das geht klar. Der Link zur CPU funktioniert bei mir zwar nicht, aber aus der URL entnehme ich, dass es ein Ph II X4 940 wird. Passt wunderbar zusammen.


Rethelion du hast also erkannt was es auf dem Foto ist, aber eine 2. HD4870x2 ist leider falsch Außerdem ist es "nur" mit einer neuen Karte nicht getan. Details werden aber keine verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (12. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kannst eigentlich so lassen, wenn du 3x PCI brauchst. Ram würde ich aber gegen GEiL tauschen.



Ok, RAM ist getauscht. Passen Kühler die auf AM2 passen auch auf AM3? Dann könnte ich meinen alten Zalman nämlich auch behalten.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2009)

Mag jetz nich alle 223 Seiten durchlesen... *g*

Kann einer von euch n dolles AM3-Board empfehlen das folgende Kriterien hat:
- mind. 6 USB-Anschlüsse
- eSata
- mind. 6 interne SATA Anschlüsse
- mind. 1-2 PCI-Slots
- stabil
- Zubehörsoftware die Win7 x64 tauglich ist


Momentan schwirrt mir das hier im Kopf rum: GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Gibts noch gute Alternativen die sogar besser sind? Preis sollte ca. gleich sein +- 20€


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2009)

_Bleib bei dem Gigabyte Carchar , damit machst du nichts falsch :-)

@Desdinova : Jup die passen auch auf AM3.._


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

Desdinova ja das passt. 


Carcharoth - das Board ist spitze, das kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen. Der Support von Gigabyte ist auch klasse, ich glaub schneller wie GB bringt niemand neue Treiber raus. Von daher bin ich mir fast 100% sicher, dass das Ding auch unter Win7 absolut problemlos laufen wird.

Wenn du arg übertakten willst, wäre vielleicht noch ein ASUS Crosshair III Formula erwähnenswert. Hat aber nur 5x SATA, dafür eine recht gute Soundkarte im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2009)

Was is eigentlich vom neuen 785er Chipsatz zu halten? Das is einfach der normale 780er mit integrierter Grafik, oder?
Gibts da eventuell was in der Reihe, was den 790er übertrumpft?


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Desdinova ja das passt.
> 
> 
> Carcharoth - das Board ist spitze, das kannst du ohne Bedenken kaufen. Der Support von Gigabyte ist auch klasse, ich glaub schneller wie GB bringt niemand neue Treiber raus. Von daher bin ich mir fast 100% sicher, dass das Ding auch unter Win7 absolut problemlos laufen wird.
> ...




Das Crosshair ist aber afaik schon bei 300chf oben... das isn bisschen zuviel *g* (ausser es ist das extreme uber-pwner-teil für gaming und so ^^ )
Soundkarte hab ich bereits ne Audigy ZS2, obwohl ich da nich weiss wie die mit Win7 harmoniert.

5 Sata-ports sind knapp... plane nämlich 4 HDDs einzubauen und eventuell noch n DVD-Laufwerk mit SATA zu besorgen. vielleicht behalt ich aber auch das alte IDE-Teil.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

so hab ich das auch verstanden. Hier mal ne Newsmeldung dazu: Klick


----------



## Desdinova (12. August 2009)

Danke Painschkes und Asoriel, dann kann ich das Geld für den Lüfter schon wieder in anderen "Schmarrn" stecken.

Was mich allerdings gerade vom bestellen abhält sind die Posts von Charcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bei mir ab Oktober auch ein Win7 64bit auf die Platte kommt, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht genau ob das neue Mainboard + Software dafür gerüstet ist. Könnte es da bei einem billigeren Teil Probleme geben?


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

nein.


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion du hast also erkannt was es auf dem Foto ist, aber eine 2. HD4870x2 ist leider falsch Außerdem ist es "nur" mit einer neuen Karte nicht getan. Details werden aber keine verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm dann lass ich mich mal überraschen was du geplant hast ;D


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2009)

Morgen Installiere ich die Updates alle mal einzeln und gucke das es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute war meine Einschulung, wie sich das anhört, meine 3. schon =/ Grundschule -> Gesamtschule > Höhere Handelsschule.

Morgen erster Tag mit Rundgang undso =/ voll keine Lustmehr, wieder der Scheiß, neue Namen, neue Leute alles von vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2009)

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...8/murderbox.htm

Genialer PC *haben will*


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...8/murderbox.htm
> 
> Genialer PC *haben will*



Mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das ein neuer dazu gekommen ist, aber mein Favorit ist und bleibt der hier: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...laxxxun/030.htm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

Soramac das Gehäuse ist "nur" ein Murdermod mit Windowkit.

Den Murdermod kannste kaufen. Link


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2009)

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mother...?ProductID=3005

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mother...?ProductID=3154

Ich mag meine Entscheidungsfreudigkeit... *g*
momentan tendier ich zum 790er... 

Hab einfach keine Lust mitm Mainboard wieder nen Fehlgriff zu machen wie beim jetzigen (M2N32-E SLI, kackteil ^^ )


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2009)

In den HDD Käfigen, das blaue leuchtende was ist denn das?, sieht sehr genial aus.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

ich tipp mal auf UV-aktive Festplattenentkoppler.


Carcharoth ich würde das GA-MA790FXT-UD5P nehmen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2009)

Ich hab das DFI DK 790FXB-M3H5 verbaut und bin mit dem recht zufrieden. Gab bisher keine Probleme und 1600er Speicher lässt sich auch betreiben.
Nur die Ausstattung ist halt etwas mager, nur 6xSata, eine Netzwerkkarte und kleine Kühler.
Hätte ich nochmal die Wahl würde ich das MSI GD70 nehmen, bessere Ausstattung und klasse Kühler; übertakten kann man mit dem auch besser.
Das ASUS Crosshair III sieht zwar ned schlecht aus, aber so richtig zufriedenstellend ist es auch nicht. 5xSata, kein eSata und nur zwei PCIex16-Steckplätze.
Dafür 7 Lüfteranschlüsse.

Das perfekte Board gibts ned, man sollte das wählen mit dem man am besten zurecht kommt(BIOS,Boardtools) und wo das Layout passt.

@Soramac und Asoriel: Der HDD-Käfig erinnert mich etwas an diese glasfaserähnliche Technik, bei der eine LED in einen Glasblock gesetzt wird und diese dann den kompletten Block beleuchtet.


----------



## Ceek (12. August 2009)

@ Asoriel:
Das ist doch die CF Brücke, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

Jepp, richtig. Aber keine Details verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (12. August 2009)

Keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haste die Mail schon gelesen?


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Dann lass ichs glaub ich eher bleiben. Die werden schon ihre Gründe haben, warum die Prozessoren nicht offiziell unterstützt werden. Ich hätte mich auch nur daran gewagt, wenn hier jemand gesagt hätte, dass das problemlos klappt.
> 
> Aber da ich mein Geld immernoch loswerden will (bin seit letzte Woche Ikea im Kaufrausch
> 
> ...



Ne...die Speicher würde ich nicht bestellen. Da zahlst du doch für den Namen. Was interessiert das, ob die von irgendeinen namenhaften Zocker sind?
Nimm lieber etwas mit niedriger CL. Daten zählen, Namen sind nur Schall und Rauch. Ob die deswegen jetzt besser sind, daß wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Und bestell bei Hoh.de, da kommste sogar noch ein paar Euro billiger weg und hast besseren Ram:

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher...i7835_93165.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/CPU-/-Prozessor...i7667_92169.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...7557_100916.htm

Gesamtpreis: 327,70 &#8364;

Was will man mehr? Super geilen Low Voltage CL7-Ram an Board und sogar noch ein paar Euro billiger. Und der Shop ist mindestens genauso gut, wie Hardwareverand.de, kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen sagen, da ich mit beiden schon zu tun hatte, zum Teil auch mit Garantiefällen. Einziger Vorteil von Hardwareversand.de ist halt, daß die dir für 20 Euro nen PC zusammen schustern, aber das interessiert hier ja nicht. Bei Hoh.de heißt es halt: "Selbst ist der Mann"!

Zum Board kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. Ich kenne es nicht, noch habe ich irgendwelche Testberichte gelesen. Um mal auf deine 3 PCI-Slots zu sprechen zu kommen. Schau dir mal das Layout an. Einen wirst du dir verbauen, wenn du eine Graka einbaust, die zwei Slots belegt, daß kannst du machen, wie du willst. Du hast hier also keine 3 PCI, bzw. du hast sie vielleicht theoretisch, aber das war es dann auch schon. Wenn du dir ne neue Graka holst, dann wird die 2 Slots belegen, außer du nimmst irgendeine Midrange oder so, dann kannste vielleicht Glück haben.

Btw...wie gefällt euch mein neues Auto?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ftJfKZfNw&feature=fvhr


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Btw...wie gefällt euch mein neues Auto?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ftJfKZfNw&feature=fvhr



Sieht immer noch aus wie ein BMW, also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (13. August 2009)

RAM hab ich vor der Bestellung nochmal gegen den von Asoriel geposteten GEiL getauscht. Ist zwar kein CL7 aber dafür recht billig. So groß ist der Leistungsunterschied ja nicht, oder? 
Die Sache mit dem dritten PCI Slot stimmt wohl. Den bau ich mir unweigerlich zu, wenn die neue Grafikkarte hier einzieht. Dann muss ich mir eben einen externen Hardwareencoder holen, ist dann auch nicht so schlimm. Aber danke nochmal für die Zusammenstellung. Falls es noch schlagende Argumente für den CL7 RAM gibt (der ist bei hoh fast 20&#8364; günstiger als bei hwv), dann lassts mich wissen. Solange ich das Zeug noch nicht verbaut hab, kann ich ja meine 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (13. August 2009)

Hübsch Klos ;-)

hab ein nettes ADAC-Training (Intensiv-Kurs) mitgemacht und bin dabei gefilmt worden :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9moTYmAbsM&feature=PlayList&p=0EC1E6E61C68DCAF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (13. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> hab ein nettes ADAC-Training (Intensiv-Kurs) mitgemacht und bin dabei gefilmt worden :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9moTYmAbsM&feature=PlayList&p=0EC1E6E61C68DCAF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15



Jetzt hasse ich mein Auto noch mehr wie vorher -.-


----------



## Yaggoth (13. August 2009)

Hab ich mir bei meinem alten Corsa auch gedacht -_-


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> RAM hab ich vor der Bestellung nochmal gegen den von Asoriel geposteten GEiL getauscht. Ist zwar kein CL7 aber dafür recht billig. So groß ist der Leistungsunterschied ja nicht, oder?
> Die Sache mit dem dritten PCI Slot stimmt wohl. Den bau ich mir unweigerlich zu, wenn die neue Grafikkarte hier einzieht. Dann muss ich mir eben einen externen Hardwareencoder holen, ist dann auch nicht so schlimm. Aber danke nochmal für die Zusammenstellung. Falls es noch schlagende Argumente für den CL7 RAM gibt (der ist bei hoh fast 20€ günstiger als bei hwv), dann lassts mich wissen. Solange ich das Zeug noch nicht verbaut hab, kann ich ja meine 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nutzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja einen Unterschied wirst du wahrscheinlich nur bei Benchmarks und so Sachen spüren. 
Der Preis ist aber auch nicht der Hit, zum Vergleich:
Meine 4GB-DDR3 von OCZ haben mich damals 74€ gekostet, und das waren CL7 mit 1600Mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was anderes: Gibt es Herr der Ringe auf Blue-ray?Hab über google nur eine Ankündigung für 2009 gefunden.


----------



## Desdinova (13. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Der Preis ist aber auch nicht der Hit, zum Vergleich:
> Meine 4GB-DDR3 von OCZ haben mich damals 74&#8364; gekostet, und das waren CL7 mit 1600Mhz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider habe ich in der Preisklasse keine RAMs mit den Spezifikationen gefunden. Da ist der Preis für DDR3 RAM mittlerweile wohl etwas nach oben gegangen.

EDIT:
Zu Herr der Ringe Blu-Ray


> Dieser Artikel wird am 31. Dezember 2010 erscheinen.


Also ist die Händlerankündigung wohl grob 2010.


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Leider habe ich in der Preisklasse keine RAMs mit den Spezifikationen gefunden. Da ist der Preis für DDR3 RAM mittlerweile wohl etwas nach oben gegangen.
> 
> EDIT:
> Zu Herr der Ringe Blu-Ray
> ...



Hm solange halt ichs aber auch ned aus XD


----------



## Yaggoth (13. August 2009)

Dann kauf dir die Filme doch auf DVD... ist ja nicht so als würde man davon sterben ;-)


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir die Filme doch auf DVD... ist ja nicht so als würde man davon sterben ;-)



Auf DVD hab ich sie schon, würd sie nur gerne in Full-HD sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Btw...wie gefällt euch mein neues Auto?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ftJfKZfNw&feature=fvhr



schicke Kiste! Gefällt mir gut, darfst mich mal mitnehmen




Yaggoth schrieb:


> hab ein nettes ADAC-Training (Intensiv-Kurs) mitgemacht und bin dabei gefilmt worden :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9moTYmAbsM&feature=PlayList&p=0EC1E6E61C68DCAF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15



Gymkhana nennt sich der Spaß. Ziemlich verrückt. Und Ken Block macht eh einige verrückte Sachen. Ist der nicht Werksfahrer bei Subaru? Der hüpft auch mit seiner Karre wie andere nichtmal mit nem Moped.


----------



## Yaggoth (13. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Auf DVD hab ich sie schon, würd sie nur gerne in Full-HD sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auha, gleich doppelt Kohle ausgeben? So überragend war der Film meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
Wie im Sticky für PC-Empfehlungen darfst du den Differenzbetrag zu der blue Ray auch gerne auf mein Konto überweisen, hier gibt es auch kaum noch eine nutzbare Mehrleistung ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

Oh doch! Schonmal ne BluRay an ner Full-HD Glotze angeschaut? Das sieht um einiges besser aus, als DVDs. Nur was mich tierisch nervt: Da kauft man sich nen Breitbild-Fernseher und hat trotzdem noch schwarze Balken...Liegt dran, weil die meisten Kinofilme in 21:9 sind...

So, jetzt ist die 3. und letzte Bestellung für mein "Projekt" raus, eine ist schon angekommen. Rest solle Anfang nächster Woche kommen, dann gibts neue Bilder.


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Auha, gleich doppelt Kohle ausgeben? So überragend war der Film meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
> Wie im Sticky für PC-Empfehlungen darfst du den Differenzbetrag zu der blue Ray auch gerne auf mein Konto überweisen, hier gibt es auch kaum noch eine nutzbare Mehrleistung ;-)



Ich kauf mir doch keinen HD-Fernseher und schau dann "normale" DVDs an. HdR habe ich alle 3 Teile schon zig mal angeschaut und auf HD stell ich mir das ganze noch besser vor. Und ob ich da jetzt nochmal 20-30€ für die BD zahle macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Ein BD-LW werd ich mir sowieso zulegen.



Asoriel schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist die 3. und letzte Bestellung für mein "Projekt" raus, eine ist schon angekommen. Rest solle Anfang nächster Woche kommen, dann gibts neue Bilder.



*aufgeregt ist* ^^


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Hübsch Klos ;-)
> 
> hab ein nettes ADAC-Training (Intensiv-Kurs) mitgemacht und bin dabei gefilmt worden :-)
> 
> ...



Ah...auch schick. Den Intensivkurs hattest aber auch nötig. Da sind schon noch einige fahrerische Defizite zu erkennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Moin, ich wollte mir jetzt eig Css kaufen über Valve, also Steam und gibt es ne Möglichkeit das man das direkt bekommt ? 

Also ich brauche keine CDs nur den Produkt Code, darum will ich net ewig warten bis des sonst ankommt, sonder Code kaufen Geld abbuchen lassen und spielen geht das ? =/


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Moin, ich wollte mir jetzt eig Css kaufen über Valve, also Steam und gibt es ne Möglichkeit das man das direkt bekommt ?
> 
> Also ich brauche keine CDs nur den Produkt Code, darum will ich net ewig warten bis des sonst ankommt, sonder Code kaufen Geld abbuchen lassen und spielen geht das ? =/



Es gibt einige Onlineshops bei denen man Steam-Keys kaufen kann und das meist ziemlich günstig. Hab mir beispielsweise Fear2 für 8€ gekauft.
Empfehl ich dir aber nicht, mein Steamaccount ist nämlich nach ein paar Wochen gebannt worden... 
Muss natürlich nicht in jedem Shop so sein, aber ich vertrau denen nicht mehr^^


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Ja nur wollte ich ja gerne jetzt so spielen und net ewig warten bis DHL kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

Edit: Wieso musste ich gerade von CD botten ? Windows Failure to load oder so, gestern Systemwiederherstellung gemacht aufeinmal muss ich von Cd booten, danach funzt aber alles o.O


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Öhm , wenn du CSS oder was auch immer über Steam kaufst kannst du es sofort downloaden und immer wieder downloaden (falls mal PC neugemacht o.ä) dir werden keine CD´s zugeschickt.._


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Echt ? Also kann ich jetzt via Click and Buy oder so muss ja für abbuchung Bezahlen und kann mir Css downloaden ? =)


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Ich habs immer per Kreditkarte gemacht , aber sollte damit auch funktionieren.. :]_


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

oh man ich sollte lesen lernen "Alle Produkte werden in digitaler Form geliefert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öh es gibt nur:
Visa
MasterCard
American Express
Discover 
JCB
PayPal 
Clickandbuy


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Wie sind so die Lieferzeiten bei Alternate, habe gestern bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt. Normaler DHL Versand, kann man damit morgen rechnen?


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

Ja, ich denk schon. Wenn es gestern früh war vielleicht auch schon heut. Bei Sofortüberweißung oder Nachnahme ist Alternate blitzschnell. Was haste denn bestellt?

Nebola, dann machs doch via Click and Buy oder Paypal. Wenn du bisher bei keinem der beiden angemeldet bist würde ich C&B nehmen, da die Ameldung bei Paypal immer ein paar Tage dauert, da sie dir zuerst Geld überweißen um das Konto zu prüfen. Bei C&B meldest dich an und kannst sofort bezahlen.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

GTX260 und Wärmeleitpaste für neuen Prozessor.


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

WHHOOOAAAA .... Mein Gott ey, ich will mich mit Clickand buy einloggen, gebe PW ein "Falsch" WTF in iTunes gehts doch auch =/

PW ändern, gut anderes, so nach 4 mal PW ändern hat es nun geklappt und ich installiere gerade Css =/

Edit: Achja, habe gestern gegen 9 Abends bei Amazon Kaspersky Internet Security blablubb 2010 gekauft 27&#8364; (Kaspersky upv 39 o.O)

Wann kann ich wohl damit rechnen ? mit Lastschrift bezahlt.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Wenn du normalen Versand genommen hast vermutlich Samstag... das hättest aber auch bei Kaspersky runterladen können wenn du es direkt bei denen kaufst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Hättest du Nachnahme gemacht könntest du morgen schon das Paket bekommen, aber bei Lastschrift kann es schon 2-3Tage dauern bis sie das Geld erhalten und erst dann schicken sie die Ware los. Hast du denn eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?



EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn du normalen Versand genommen hast vermutlich Samstag... das hättest aber auch bei Kaspersky runterladen können wenn du es direkt bei denen kaufst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist aber auch teurer^^


----------



## pampam (13. August 2009)

Hier wartet aber auch gerade jeder auf seine Bestellung(-en).
Wie schnell ist eigendlich hoh.de beim Versand? Habe mir da ein Handy bestellt und die müssten das Geld heute oder spätestens morgen bekommen.


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2009)

Zu Steam:
Kauf dir das Spiel über nen Proxy (z.B. http://hidemyass.com/ ), damit du in Dollar bezahlst.
Alle spiele kosten genausoviel Euro wie DOllar, die haben 1:1 gerechnet. ^^
Also eins, was bei uns für 49&#8364; angeboten wird, kostet bei den Amis auch 49$.
Umgerechnet sind 49$ = ~34&#8364;
Also sparste schonmal gute 15&#8364; ^^

Zudem bekommste das noch uncut (wie z.B. L4D)


----------



## Yaggoth (13. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir doch keinen HD-Fernseher und schau dann "normale" DVDs an. HdR habe ich alle 3 Teile schon zig mal angeschaut und auf HD stell ich mir das ganze noch besser vor. Und ob ich da jetzt nochmal 20-30€ für die BD zahle macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Ein BD-LW werd ich mir sowieso zulegen.



Aber du kaufst dir doch anscheinend normale DVD´s ^^ so kaufst du doppelt... wenn ich alle Filme die ich mir kaufen möchte doppelt kaufen müsste (also zu Beginn auf DVD und sobald verfügbar auf Blue Ray) sollte ich vorher noch im Lotto gewinnen... Bin da ein Film Jäger und Sammler.

Und ja es gibt einen Unterschied, aber ich halte ihn für nicht essentiell um mir einen Film 2mal zu kaufen.



Klos schrieb:


> Ah...auch schick. Den Intensivkurs hattest aber auch nötig. Da sind schon noch einige fahrerische Defizite zu erkennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schäm* isch übe ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

So ich bin am Css zocken nochwer der mitmachen will ? =)


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Status:
Ihre Bestellung wird gerade in unserer Logistikabteilung bearbeitet.

Steht schong anze Zeit da bei Alternate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch kein Versand erfolgt


@painschkes

Wann wird denn jetzt eigentlich ein neuer TV  gekauft?^^


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_zu 99% endlich ende des Monats..und dann mal schaun was als erstes dazu..ob ne Xbox oder doch BR-Player/Boxen ect.._


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Glaub von einer XBOX haste erstmal mehr und kommst billiger davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2009)

ps3 ist besser oO


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Und die ist besser weil..?

--

Joa mal schaun wieviel ich dann wirklich hab.. :-)_


----------



## pampam (13. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und die ist besser weil..?
> 
> --
> 
> Joa mal schaun wieviel ich dann wirklich hab.. :-)_



Ich würde sagen, weil du anscheinend eh vor hast, eine Konsole und ein BR-Player zu kaufen. Und kostet bei der XBox nicht das Online spielen?


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Ja, 60 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Bzw über Ebay ect. sogar weniger - aber selbst 60&#8364; im *Jahr* ist nu wirklich nix..

Joa , da mir die Xbox aber mehr zusagt (Controler,Spiele,Aussehen) wirds die und ein BluRay-Player extra.

Nur bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ob 46" oder 50" TV - selbst nen anständigen Beamer (anständig=P/L Verhältnis) würde ich vom Geld her locker hier reinkriegen nur lohnt sich das für mein kleines Zimmer nicht.._


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Also von 42 Zoll ist schon sehr sehr riesig, aber dann 50 Zoll. Muss ja wie im Kino sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genial

bzw. Alternate ist rasend schnell, bei DHL ist das Paket in Bearbeitung schon, also wirds mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen ausgeliefert!


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Naja ich hab etwa 3.5m Sitzabstand und man rechnet den optimalen Abstand eigentlich mit : 3xBildschirmdiagonale

So sind also bei nem 50" TV (127cm) die 3.5m fast "perfekt" :-)_


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Und eine XBOX oder PS3 stellt das auch alles kristallklar und flüssig da? Oder hat haben die Konsolen bei großen Fernseher Probleme?


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Jup das machen sie , ob nun Kristallklar (alâ 16xAA/16xAF Grafik auf PC) weiss ich nicht aber das kann man nun auch nicht wirklich vergleichen..aber ruckelfrei aufjeden Fall (und auch egal auf welcher Größe).

Hm ich denke es wird wirklich ein 50" - sonst sag ich später das mir der 46" zu klein ist und ich ärgere mich _


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Aber du kaufst dir doch anscheinend normale DVD´s ^^ so kaufst du doppelt... wenn ich alle Filme die ich mir kaufen möchte doppelt kaufen müsste (also zu Beginn auf DVD und sobald verfügbar auf Blue Ray) sollte ich vorher noch im Lotto gewinnen... Bin da ein Film Jäger und Sammler.
> 
> Und ja es gibt einen Unterschied, aber ich halte ihn für nicht essentiell um mir einen Film 2mal zu kaufen.



Ich kauf mir doch ned jeden Film doppelt. HdR ist jetzt seit über 5 Jahren als DVD erhältlich. Da gab es keine Blue-Rays und ich war noch Schüler, da hätte eh nicht das Geld für TV usw. zusammengebracht. Und überhaupt hab ich in den letzten Jahren so gut wie keine DVDs gekauft, aber bei BD überleg ich halt schon obs mir das nicht wert ist.



painschkes schrieb:


> Nur bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ob 46" oder 50" TV - selbst nen anständigen Beamer (anständig=P/L Verhältnis) würde ich vom Geld her locker hier reinkriegen nur lohnt sich das für mein kleines Zimmer nicht..[/i]


Einen Beamer würd ich mir wegen den Kosten nicht zulegen. Die sind zwar in der Anschaffung günstig, verbrauchen dafür aber enorm viel Strom und die Lampen halten auch nur ca 2000h. Ok und außerdem is mein Zimmer wieder zu klein^^
Muss ja auch mit dem 42" erstmal abklären ob der bei mir reinpasst.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup das machen sie , ob nun Kristallklar (alâ 16xAA/16xAF Grafik auf PC) weiss ich nicht aber das kann man nun auch nicht wirklich vergleichen..aber ruckelfrei aufjeden Fall (und auch egal auf welcher Größe).
> 
> Hm ich denke es wird wirklich ein 50" - sonst sag ich später das mir der 46" zu klein ist und ich ärgere mich _




22 Zoll find ich schon groß, anscheinend weil gleich zwei vormir stehen, aber ich sitze ja net mit 3,5m vorm Bildschirm, dann wirkt der schon klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich müsste mal wirklich eine PS3 kaufen oder XBOX360 und an unseren 76  Zoll Fernseher anschließen.


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2009)

nunnja ich find einige spiele die nur auf ps3 gibt besser..final fantasy zb

da fällt mir ein ich brauch noch neuen speicher für das mainboard was ich kaufen werde http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...4578_100007.htm ich hab zwar ddr2 ram aber der ist auch schon 2 jahre alt und auch nur 3gb..(800er)

kann wer da guten speicher 4gb der günstig ist empfehlen?


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> nunnja ich find einige spiele die nur auf ps3 gibt besser..final fantasy zb
> 
> da fällt mir ein ich brauch noch neuen speicher für das mainboard was ich kaufen werde http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...4578_100007.htm ich hab zwar ddr2 ram aber der ist auch schon 2 jahre alt und auch nur 3gb..(800er)
> 
> kann wer da guten speicher 4gb der günstig ist empfehlen?



Naja mir gefällt die PS3 nur wegen dem BD-Laufwerk, ansonsten würd ich eindeutig einen XBox360 nehmen. Da liegt der Controller schon viel besser in der Hand.

Wegen dem Speicher: http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher...i2844_71079.htm
Welche CPU kommt denn aufs Board?Weiss nicht ob diese auch 1066er Speicher unterstützt


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2009)

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?VL=AMD%20Ph...p;TY=2&ST=5 kommt drauf


bzw hab ich eigtl später probleme mit w7 auf das board? eigtl net oda?


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Naja , mein Zimmer hat ~16qm deshalb brauch ich auch keinen Beamer hier , vllt später mal..ich denke mit den 50" bin ich zufrieden..:-)_


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie sind so die Lieferzeiten bei Alternate, habe gestern bestellt, mit Paypal bezahlt. Normaler DHL Versand, kann man damit morgen rechnen?



Sei mal froh, daß ich nicht mehr bei DHL arbeite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (13. August 2009)

Normal haben die Spiele auf einer Konsole 1280x720 mit 4xAA,aber ob man einen Unterschied sieht,weiss ich nicht,spiele Xbox nur auf einem Röhrenfernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?VL=AMD%20Ph...p;TY=2&ST=5 kommt drauf
> 
> 
> bzw hab ich eigtl später probleme mit w7 auf das board? eigtl net oda?



Also dann passt der Speicher schon; Probleme wirst da keine haben, wie kommst denn da drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiber gibts eigentlich jetzt schon alle für Windows7



painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , mein Zimmer hat ~16qm deshalb brauch ich auch keinen Beamer hier , vllt später mal..ich denke mit den 50" bin ich zufrieden..:-)_


Du glücklicher, ich komm auf 2,9m x 4m; und das ist auch noch mein Schlafzimmer, also steht das Bett da auch noch.
Hab zwar noch ein zweites, etwas größeres, aber da ist alles schon vollgestellt und keine Wand mehr frei...

EDIT: Haben PS3 und Xbox360 ned beide FullHD?


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2009)

gut dann werd die 4 sachen nacher so bestellen , ich hoffe ich mach nix falsch beim zusammenbauen oO xD


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Sei mal froh, daß ich nicht mehr bei DHL arbeite.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wieso, ist da so Stress?^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

ne, sollte ohne Probleme gehen.

Soramac es ist egal, ob die Konsolen das Bild auf 24" oder 50" darstellen. Nur die Auflösung ist entscheidend, und bei ner anständigen Glotze ist die immer 1920x1080 Pixel.

Und ja, Alternate ist sehr schnell, sagte ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




painschkes, ich würde das wie folgt überlegen: Spielst du aktuell viel? Falls ja, dann zuerst die XBox. Wenn du viele Filme anschaust eher BD und Boxen. (Ich würde die XBox weglassen und das Geld in ordentliche Boxen stecken (Heco Victa 700 als Front, die 500er als Rear-Speaker), außerdem haben doch viele XBox den bekannten RRoD?)


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> [...] außerdem haben doch viele XBox den bekannten RRoD?)



So häufig passiert dass doch auch nicht und das ist ja auch eine Garantiesache; naja eigentlich, ein Freund von mir hatte den auch, nur war die Konsole außerhalb der Garantie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

ich kenn mich damit nicht sehr aus, weil ich mich dafür eigentlich nicht interessiere, aber davon hab ich eben schon recht häufig gelesen. Außerdem soll die XBox laut sein und heiß werden. Aber painschkes hat sich da sicher besser informiert als ich.


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Ich wusste garnicht, daß es inwzischen schon nen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a441449.html gibt.


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Bei den neuen Modellen (waren die neuen die Jasper?) kommt der kaum noch vor..

Ich denke mal es wird erst die Box da ich den TV erstmal einfahren lassen will (keine "vollen" Einstellungen) und da werden die Filme dann nich so zum Genuss..

Die Heco sind schon toll , nur leider gibts die nicht in Schwarz sondern in "nur" in verschiedenen Holzarten , ich schau dann einfach wieviel ich hab und entscheide dann welche es werden , bei nem "kleinen" Budget warscheinlich :  Klick mich! 

Tjoa , ich werd mal schauen wie und wann und was dann :]

Aufjeden Fall freu ich mich auf einige Spiele (Batman,FableII,Risen,usw.) und Filme (Planet Erde,The Dark Knight,usw.)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

Planet Erde habe ich auch als BluRay hier liegen, ist echt super!

Wie meinst du das mit dem einfahren? Dich oder den TV? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Ich würd wohl sagen beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spaß , man muss Plasma TV´s doch ein wenig einfahren , also am Anfang Kontrast/Helligkeit nicht zu hoch ect.._


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Laut der Amazon Mail ist mein Kaspersky schon raus, wird dann wohl morgen oder Samstag ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2009)

Denke mal bei mir morgen, ist schon bei DHL zugestellt und bearbeitet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

Aaalsooo ;D
hab mein Problem behoben ;D
es lag an meiner 2ten Platte ^^
Die spinnt irgendwie oder liegt im sterben  kA 
wow war drauf und da lag auch das Problem 
denn sobald ich auf H zugreife, freezt alles, und der Arbeitsplatz kackt ab.

Zur sicherheit hab ich zwischen cpu und kühleinheit nochmal neue Wärmeleitpaste draufgemacht, um das auszuschließen.

nun hab ichn anders Problem ;D

Mein Gmail scheint irgendn Hänger zu haben, sobald ich es laden will, steht permanent Umleitung..... und nach ner min kommt anfrage zu groß.
Das Problem, da kann man nich eingreifen.....

Hülfe  !!! ^^


----------



## pampam (13. August 2009)

Hast du ein Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss warscheinlich noch bis Samstag warten...


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Wenn ich Win 7 installiere ist da ja nicht standard mäßig Win Mail dabei, das kann man ja mit Win Live oder so installieren.

Kann man dann von jetzt Vista Win Mail die Sachen übernehmen ?

Weil mein Vater benutzt das.


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Ähm ja, ich wollte gerade in Steam also Css nen Grafitilogo hinzufügen und es kommt die ANchricht, das ich vielleicht keine Rechte habe ? o.O


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Steam bzw. CSS mal als Admin ausgeführt?


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Steam auf englisch stellen , dann kannst du das machen :-)_


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> einige spiele die nur auf ps3 gibt besser..final fantasy zb



_Der neue Teil kommt auch für die Box , also ist das schonmal egal :-)_


----------



## Gomel (13. August 2009)

Nur die Box ist recht laut,auch wenn normal der Spielsound lauter ist,hört man sie doch..


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2009)

_Soll bei den neuen auch weniger geworden sein , ausserdem ist "nur" das Laufwerk laut und das kann man minimieren wenn man die Spiele auf die Platte haut.._


----------



## Gomel (13. August 2009)

Kann sein,das es bei den neuen weniger ist,die Box,auf der ich immer spiele,ist schon etwas älter..
Nur ich weiss nicht,wie sich die niedrige Auflösung der Konsolen beim spielen ausmacht,und wenn du dann auchnoch 50 Zoll hast/haben wirst,wie auch immer...


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Steam auf englisch stellen , dann kannst du das machen :-)_



Oh man, jo habs jetzt, wieso funzt das so nett ? =/

Edit: Mein Rechner nimmt manche Cds net an, also für die Feier von meinem Dad, FEtenhits oder sowas, nimmt er net an, andere Sachen schon.

Kommt mir wie der wenn man mal was braucht funzt es net Fall vor.


----------



## Asoriel (13. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, daß es inwzischen schon nen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a441449.html gibt.



Ist auch erst seit heute gelistet


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Paini hast Css und Lust auf ne Runde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder jmd. anders hier der Lust auf Css hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der neue Teil kommt auch für die Box , also ist das schonmal egal :-)_



nu bin ich sauer -.- wasn das fürn kack , aber iwi hab ich gehört fürn pc solls auch kommen? bisl später? oder was war da


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. August 2009)

xD kennt ihr das video schon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8gWxlAMtGQ...yer_profilepage ich musste mich so weglachen!!

wohow seite 450 im laberthread!!


----------



## Falathrim (13. August 2009)

5 Meter-Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAMMER


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> xD kennt ihr das video schon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8gWxlAMtGQ...yer_profilepage ich musste mich so weglachen!!
> 
> wohow seite 450 im laberthread!!



Ja, das ist soo geil "Kill him, Kill him 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

An sich gern Nebola, aber ich hab heut furchtbare Latenzen... war vorhin ne Runde public und gleich mit 200er Ping dagestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

Egal, lass mal paar Minuten oder so auf Dust oder what ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok ?

Kannst mich adden und Nebola/nebola_77 oder so 

Server IP: 89.163.144.230:27015

Name Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Wir könnens mal versuchen, wenn nicht heut n andermal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich adde dich mal
Edit : Bist du kogan_19 ?
Edit2 : Wohl kaum, der war ein Jahr nicht on.. wie heisst du denn bei Steam?


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2009)

jendrik925


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2009)

Ok, hast ne Einladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. August 2009)

Spielt denn hier keiner Left 4 Dead?  Ma so neuere Spiele


----------



## Ceek (14. August 2009)

Ich zock zur Zeit kaum, wenn dann Diablo II, aber da ist mir letztens mein char verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2009)

hmm leute ich bruach nochma hilfe..

wenn ich mir diesen hier holen würde.. http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Comput...i7291_61694.htm der soll 195 x420x510 sein.. ich frag mich gerade wie das bemessen wird..bon außen? wenn ja ist meiner nur 2 cm kleiner.. weil atm hab ich in meinen ziemliche platz probleme und deswegen wollt ich eiglt nen neuen tower kaufen .. oder täusch ich mich da in der größe?


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

Der Tower ist 19,5cm breit, 420cm hoch und 510cm lang. Das ganze ist von außen gemessen.


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2009)

L4D hab ich leider nicht Sora... aber für UT3 wär ich auch zu begeistern, vll hast das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht mehr heut, muss früh raus morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

Hab nochmal ein wenig Prototype gespielt. So ein irres Spiel...Ich hab die Whipfist, die echt böse ans Werk geht und hab gerade den Doc eingesackt. Also noch nicht sonderlich weit.

Das Spiel ist so abartig brutal, dass ich echt am überlegen bin, ob ich es weiterspielen soll.


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2009)

Naja, noch brutaler wird es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir hats die ersten paar Tage viel Spaß gemacht, vorallem das fliegen (bzw. eher gleiten) ist cool. Aber wie schon gesagt, nach ner Weile wirds sehr langweilig weil es immer das selbe ist. Irgendwelche Militärleute consumen, irgendeine Basis inflitrieren, ne Hive zerstören... immer das gleiche irgendwie. Aber vielleicht gefällts dir ja trotzdem, wenns dich noch nicht langweilt würd ich noch n bisschen weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

Das gleiten gefällt mir sehr, auch der RPG-mäßige Aufbau, allerdings bin ich von den enorm pampigen Texturen, der grottigen Weitsicht und der allgemein schlechten Grafik enttäuscht. Die einzigen Texturen, die gut gemacht sind, sind die Innereien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch der Qualm und die Explosionen sind mehr schlecht als Recht, dazu kommt eben die mangelnde Vielfältigkeit. Nur die Mutationen sehen toll aus. 

Das gleiten ist super. Trotzdem hat mir das rumrennen in Assassins Creed besser gefallen. Wenn ich mal überlege: Zwischen den beiden Spielen liegen Welten, AC ist da um einiges besser. Egal ob bei der Grafik, der Vielfalt (die selbst bei AC nicht berauschend ist) oder vor allem bei der Atmosphäre und Detailverliebtheit.

An sich ist der ganze Stadtteil das Selbe. Ein paar Gebäude sehen toll aus, aber es gibt ca. 5 verschiedene Autos und auch so viele Passanten. 

Insgesammt zwar mal ne lustige Idee, aber leider nicht wirklich gut umgesetzt. Im Gefecht hab ich auch ziemliche Probleme, mit der Fistwhip nen Heli runterzuholen.

Mal sehen, wie lang mir das Spiel Spaß macht.


----------



## Mondryx (14. August 2009)

Juten Abend.. bevor ich ein neus Topic eröffne frag ich lieber mal hier.. . Also seit heute morgen spinnt mein Winamp total rum. Bekomme folgende Warnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal was ich drücke, ich kann Winamp nicht mehr richtig starten. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust meine gesamten Playlists neu zu machen, wenn nur ne de- und reinstallation hilft.

Edit: Zeigt er nur bei mir das Bild nicht an? oO

Edit2: Wenn er das nicht anzeigen will.. hier der Direktlink: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=nerv...v8f5.jpg


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ein wenig Prototype gespielt. So ein irres Spiel...Ich hab die Whipfist, die echt böse ans Werk geht und hab gerade den Doc eingesackt. Also noch nicht sonderlich weit.
> 
> Das Spiel ist so abartig brutal, dass ich echt am überlegen bin, ob ich es weiterspielen soll.



Also wenns dir nimmer gefällt, ich nehms gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wills unbedingt mal spielen, bin aber zu geizig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

SO mein Rechner bootet wieder von der HDD, hatte wegen Systemwiederherstellung noch auf Boot from Flppy stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Espcap, heute gibts nen Duell zw. uns beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube er sitzt gerade in der Schule oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. August 2009)

So Graka da, tut man einfach den neuen Treiber drüberhauen, oder den alten Grafikktreiber deinstallieren und dann Grafikkarte raus und die neue rein und neuen Treiber drauf?


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Richtig - Gerätemanager - Graka - deinstallieren - glaube neu Start - neuen drauf


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spielt denn hier keiner Left 4 Dead?  Ma so neuere Spiele


ich lads mir grad runter (steam)^^ allerdings nur mit 2000er geschwindigkeit obwohl wir eig. 6000er haben kriegen wir nur 2000,  Haben einen neuen router zugeschickt bekommen hab mir schon gedacht das es nix bringt hab ihn installiert, und TADAAAA genaus lahm wie vorher, weiß wer worans liegen könnt?


----------



## Nofel (14. August 2009)

der Anbieter stellt dir nicht mehr zur Verfügung? Oder die Dämpfung in der Leitung ist zu hoch und Router und "Gegenstelle" einigen sich damit es läuft halt nur auf 2000. Vielleicht mal einen Techniker durchmessen lassen, damit man dann sagen kann es liegt am Anbieter und den Fehler nicht bei sich zu hause sucht. Bei einem Kunden war es übrigens mal der Splitter der sehr schlecht war und deswegen nur 1000 an kam.

Darf L4D nur spielen wenn meine bessere Hälfte nicht da ist. Angst und so. Alles abdunkeln Serroundboxen voll aufgedreht und los... Das ist so geil. Wollten die da nicht immer noch ein paar Level nachliefern und jetzt ist schon der 2te Teil angekündigt. Fand den Umfang jetzt etwas gering.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

hmh also das ist ja erst seit 1 monat so 2jahre lang hatten wir ja ganz normal 6000 und 6000 kamen auch an, vll liegts daran das arcor jetzt bei vodafone ist -.-


----------



## Nofel (14. August 2009)

Neubaugebiet in der Gegend? Bei mir hat die Telekom von 2000 auf 384 runter gestellt. Techniker losgeschickt der hat mir gesagt, ja im Dorf haben jetzt 30 Häuser mehr DSL bekommen, da wird die Leitung schlechter. Hotline hat mich dann am Telefon noch als Lügner bezeichnet (O-Ton: Sie sind ein Lügner, sie hatten noch nie mehr als 384). Kann natürlich auch sein, das irgendwo das Kabel geflickt wurde oder ein Verteiler schlecht ist.


Bin jetzt bei einem anderen Anbieter, und da wird die Geschwindigkeit bei jeder Verbindung ausgehandelt.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Heilige Scheisse!

Ich weiss schon welches Spiel aufjeden Fall gekauft wird! 

 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Heilige Scheisse!
> 
> Ich weiss schon welches Spiel aufjeden Fall gekauft wird!
> 
> ...



Whoot ? Geilo, ist des vielleicht von Steam ? glaub net oder ?


----------



## Niranda (14. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Status:
> Ihre Bestellung wird gerade in unserer Logistikabteilung bearbeitet.
> 
> Steht schong anze Zeit da bei Alternate
> ...



Wenn ich bei Alternate bestelle, ist es meist schon am nächsten Tag da.
Der Versand geht so ca. um 21Uhr los bei denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Whoot ? Geilo, ist des vielleicht von Steam ? glaub net oder ?



_Ne ist es nicht , aber kaufen kann man es da dann bestimmt auch..ich meinte bei mir aber für die Box :]_


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Ja bei mir Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

Lol das spiel sieht aus wie fallout 3 nur mit bessrer grafik /need


----------



## pampam (14. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ich lads mir grad runter (steam)^^ allerdings nur mit 2000er geschwindigkeit obwohl wir eig. 6000er haben kriegen wir nur 2000,  Haben einen neuen router zugeschickt bekommen hab mir schon gedacht das es nix bringt hab ihn installiert, und TADAAAA genaus lahm wie vorher, weiß wer worans liegen könnt?



Hast du mal ein Firmware update gemacht? Köntne sein, dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2009)

wenn meine sachen da sind und ich alles zusammengebaut habe .. wie ist das den mit dem bios? brauch ich dann nur windows vista cd reintun und installn? sry aba erstemal mal das ich mein rechner komplett neu zusammenbaue ..


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Rechner zusammen baun, und beim Hochfahren Cd einlegen und Installieren, aber Achte daruf ob nen Piepcode da ist, vielleicht wurde etwas defekt geliefert.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Firmware update gemacht? Köntne sein, dass es daran liegt.


nö kann nicht seindas es an der firmware liegt, gestern hab ich ja einen neuen router von Vodafone zugeschickt bekommen der sich beim installieren automatisch selbst aktualisiert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2009)

ah okay also so wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe , danke


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> wenn meine sachen da sind und ich alles zusammengebaut habe .. wie ist das den mit dem bios? brauch ich dann nur windows vista cd reintun und installn? sry aba erstemal mal das ich mein rechner komplett neu zusammenbaue ..



Nein, so ganz stimmt das nicht. Du solltest zumindest noch im Bios dein SATA konfigurieren, bevor du dein OS installierst. Standardmäßig ist im Bios meist eingestellt, daß SATA im IDE-Modus läuft, was bei geschätzen 90% aller User wohl der Fall ist. Wenn du also willst, daß deine SATA-Platten auch nativ laufen und nicht IDE emulieren, dann musst du im Bios AHCI aktivieren. Im Nachhinein kannst du das nämlich nicht mehr machen, bzw. nur über nen Hack in der Registry und dann auch nicht immer.

Das gleiche wäre natürlich auch der Fall, wenn du nen Raid einrichten möchtest. Auch das wäre vor der Installation zu tun. Das war es dann aber auch, den Rest kann man alles bequem nach der Installation des OS machen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Lol das spiel sieht aus wie fallout 3 nur mit bessrer grafik /need



Das dachte ich am Anfang auch, aber es sieht doch mehr nach Shooter aus, und die Rennelemente gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

So, Kaspersky ist da und werds jetzt mal installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krass diese Amazon Papp Verpackung ist so fest, die würde nen 3 WeltKrieg überstehn o.O


----------



## Gomel (14. August 2009)

Hm,Rage ist das doch?Die Texturen sollen bis 16 Gigapixel groß sein,hier steht aber nochmehr darüber.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Heilige Scheisse!
> 
> Ich weiss schon welches Spiel aufjeden Fall gekauft wird!
> 
> ...



Ja, Rage wird bestimmt der Wahnsinn. Mit John Carmack haben sie auch einen der weltbesten Coder als Entwicklungsleiter mit an Board. 
Das Spiel kann also nur geil werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde es mir auf jedenfall auch holen.


----------



## Yaggoth (14. August 2009)

Kann ich nur beipflichten, sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

naja, ist wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz mein Genre, aber testen werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch mal.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

Frage: Wenn mein PC mein minibilligmikro nicht erkennt bzw. mir sagt keine Aufnahmehardware vorhanden ist, ist dann wahrscheinlich mein Mikro kaputt oder?


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn mein PC mein minibilligmikro nicht erkennt bzw. mir sagt keine Aufnahmehardware vorhanden ist, ist dann wahrscheinlich mein Mikro kaputt oder?



Teste es mal an einem anderen PC, sonst könnte auch der Port defekt sein oder der Treiber ein Problem haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

Wenn ich mal einen finde mach ich das... ich finde das nur komisch, den Kopfhörer davon erkennt er nur das Mikro net xD

Edit: Quark ich habe es schon hinten versucht also in den hinteren Ports...

Das lustige ist nur, wenn ich es angeschlossen habe kann ich reinpusten und es kommt an den Boxen an ^^


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

So mal wieder bissel in Css eingespielt.

Klick

Jetzt kommen die Standard Maps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Du surfst? Bin Admin auf nem Surfserver :]


/Edit : Rage ist wirklich geil , ich freu mich.._


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Du surfst? Bin Admin auf nem Surfserver :]
> 
> 
> /Edit : Rage ist wirklich geil , ich freu mich.._



Echt ? IP ? 

Surfen -> Fun/de/cs maps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_85.93.2.30:27045 - heisse dort immer Antec (da die mich dort so kennen)_


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

hehe, bist drauf ? ich komm mal ebend gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Jetzt ja :]_


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2009)

wie gut das ich wärmeleitpaste vergessen hab zu bestellen löl...


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Gib mal pls deinen Steam Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> wie gut das ich wärmeleitpaste vergessen hab zu bestellen löl...




Hatte ich auch, habse aber nun heute bekommen von Alternate, zu meiner neuen GTX260 ^^


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2009)

bei mir müsste eigtl montag alles eintrudeln spätestens dienstag , dann wird zusammengebaut :/


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> wie gut das ich wärmeleitpaste vergessen hab zu bestellen löl...



Notfalls Ketchup oder Zahnpaste nehmen, das tuts auch.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Notfalls Ketchup oder Zahnpaste nehmen, das tuts auch.



WTF ? Echt jetzt ? o.O 

Brauchen Sie Wärmeleitpaste ? ne hab noch Ketchup daheim o.O


----------



## pampam (14. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> WTF ? Echt jetzt ? o.O
> 
> Brauchen Sie Wärmeleitpaste ? ne hab noch Ketchup daheim o.O



Wird wohl kaum den Zweck erfüllen, auch wenn es in kleinen Mengen warscheinlich immernoch etwas besser wäre, als garnichts xD


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> WTF ? Echt jetzt ? o.O
> 
> Brauchen Sie Wärmeleitpaste ? ne hab noch Ketchup daheim o.O



Jap und Ketchup hat die WLP von AC besiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Ergebnisse sind bei 4:55 sichtbar:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,674073/P...Multimeda/News/


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Für nen kurzen Spasstest brauchbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr aber nicht, außer man möchte sich die CPU schrotten. Die Zahnpasta dürfte ziemlich schnell austrocknen und dann eher isolierend wirken.
Außerdem wird die Reinigung bestimmt nicht ganz einfach. Und auch bei Ketchup würde ich mir jetzt auch einen Langzeittest verkneifen.


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2009)

Ausserdem dürfte das recht interesannt riechen bei so hohen Temperaturen...

Und ein netter Score Nebola, ich bin heut abend vermutlich auch wieder unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Klos , Kabel Deutschland empfiehlst du also? 

Denn das mit dem Netbook&"Überallinternet" hat sich Muddan jetzt ausm Kopf geschlagen..

Mir ist aber was ganz anderes wichtig , ich will Internet behalten dafür aber TV-Angebot dazu nehmen , damit würden wir sogar billiger wegkommen als jetzt für Telefon und Inetflat..

Wäre dann TV,Telefon,Internet von Kabel Deutschland..



/Edit : Hm , okay.. o_O

Hab grad nochmal nen Verfügbarkeitscheck gemacht , TV ist hier verfügbar aber angeblich kein Telefon/Internet.._


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klos , Kabel Deutschland empfiehlst du also?
> 
> Denn das mit dem Netbook&"Überallinternet" hat sich Muddan jetzt ausm Kopf geschlagen..
> 
> ...



Nö, empfehle ich nicht, da ich damit keine Erfahrungen habe. Es ist halt einer der billigsten, wenn nicht sogar der billigste Anbieter zur Zeit. Ich habe allerdings schon von Problemen beim zocken gehört, weil der Ping eben so schlecht war. Deswegen war ich weiter vorne ja auch am fragen, ob das jemand bestätigen kann.

Empfehlung von meiner Seite aus, gibts für 1&1, weil ich das selbst nutze und sehr zufrieden damit bin. Mangelhaft ist nur die Hotline, aber wie schon mal gesagt, ich bezweifel, daß das irgendwo inzwischen noch anderst sein soll.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Hab ich das verwechselt? War hier nicht wer mit Kabel Deutschland? Ich dachte du warst das , na dann tut´s mir leid :X_


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2009)

Also direkt zu Kabel Deutschland kann ich nix sagen - aber ich bin auch per Kabel-Anschluss im Netz unterwegs und hab keinerlei Probleme was den Ping angeht.

Kurze Frage meinerseits: Habe mir gestern Win7 installiert und frage mich nun, ob ich wirklich irgendwo die Chipset-Treiber fuer mein olles M2NPV-VM herbekommen muss oder ob es in dem Fall der Win7-eigene Treiber tut? Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich da bei ASUS bestenfalls Vista64-Beta-Treiber (von 2007) finde - und nicht ueberzeugt bin, dass die ne Verbesserung waeren.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Welchen Anbieter hast du?_


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2009)

Virgin Media. Bin ja nicht in D. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Ich würde mal die Treiber von Win7 lassen. Irgendwelche Vista-Beta-Treiber einzuspielen, würde ich nicht machen. Win7 sollte bestimmt das meiste schon gefunden haben, wei Vista klappte das ja auch schon sehr gut.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

hat wer left 4 dead ? habs mir jez runtergeladen macht spaß ohne ende =)


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Treiber von Win7 lassen. Irgendwelche Vista-Beta-Treiber einzuspielen, würde ich nicht machen. Win7 sollte bestimmt das meiste schon gefunden haben, wei Vista klappte das ja auch schon sehr gut.



Ja - dachte ich mir eben auch. Na - mal schauen ob es laengerfristig Probleme gibt. Und irgendwann steht ja doch mal ein Update an - und fuer die neue Hardware wird es dann sehr sicher auch passende Win7-Treiber geben.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hat wer left 4 dead ? habs mir jez runtergeladen macht spaß ohne ende =)



Wie viel kostet des denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man(n) das wie Css online gegen andere spielen ?


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet des denn ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop genau, man kann als zombie oder mensch spieln als zombie bist du ein besonderer zombie mit tollen spezialkräften und als mensch musst du dich gegen tausende npc zombies behaupten, und gegen die spezial zombies die nach 30sek immer neu spawnen =DD
kost 30euro steam =P





EDIT: WOHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
Sehr geehrte® Herr mein name

die Ware, die Sie am 10.8.2009 um 22:10 Uhr online bei uns bestellt haben, wurde am 14.8.2009 um 20:02 Uhr an die folgende Lieferadresse verschickt: meine adresse 

Die Lieferung besteht aus 6 Paket(en) und hat ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 54.9 kg
LOL?!?! 55kg xDDD


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2009)

was hast du bestellt? omg


----------



## pampam (14. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Die Lieferung besteht aus 6 Paket(en) und hat ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 54.9 kg
> LOL?!?! 55kg xDDD



Was hast du bestellt? Ein paar Steine um deine Einfahrt zu pflastern?


----------



## Falathrim (14. August 2009)

Naja ich schätz mal die ganze Einzelhardware, die Verpackung, Flachbildschirme haben auch immer ein gewisses Gewicht...


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

1pc (logisch) 2headsets 1hdmi kabel 1 hdmi-dvi adapterr 1x 24zoll bildschirm 1x 19zoll bildschirm 1xdrucker 2x headset 2x tastatur  1x razer deathadder 1xnoetbootasche 1x kathode.... ach kein bock auffzuzählen ich lad en screen hoch mom


hatte für meine ganze famillie bestellt, das läppert sich der eine braucht en drucker der andrer brauch uuunbedingt ne notebooktasche ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das oben was man net erkennen kann ist 4GB-Kit DDR2 Corsair Value CL 5, PC6400/800


das alles und 8 kilo mettwurst!


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

Voll lustig, hab jetzt 6 dhl Tracking nummern xD hab keinen bock die alle einzugeben X_x jetzt wart ich einfach willnet eingeben


----------



## Falathrim (14. August 2009)

Naja spätestens mit dem X-530 wars klar, die Soundsysteme von Logitech sind immer megamäßig eingepackt und so ;D


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja spätestens mit dem X-530 wars klar, die Soundsysteme von Logitech sind immer megamäßig eingepackt und so ;D


ist ja auch richtig, soundsysteme sind auch sehr empfindlich wenn die mal falsch aufkommen ist sense ^.^
at wer bock auf left 4 dead? Das kann ich mit meim pc nämlich sogar auf max spielen, weil die grafik engine so supa programmiert ist wie die unreal engine!!


----------



## Meriane (14. August 2009)

Merkwürdige Frage aber weiß jemand ob man bei hardwareversand immer eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer bekommt?


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

bestimmt da bin ich mir eig. sicher


----------



## Meriane (14. August 2009)

ok danke, sonst hätt ich die jetzt noch angerufen oder so..
ist wichtig für mich, da mein Vater selbstständig ist und so Sachen von der Steuer absetzen kann xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

jop hab auch wen in meiner großfamillie der ein café besitzt, der wirds auch von der steuer absetzen, von den 19% mehrwertsteuer kann man 30% absetzen =D


----------



## Asoriel (14. August 2009)

Alternate hat mit dem SLI-PC kein schlechtes Angebot.

http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.ht...p;baseId=532894

Einzeln ist das Zeug um einiges teurer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs einfach mal aus Spaß zusammengestellt. Da ist aber noch kein Zusammenbau inbegriffen. Preis ist also absolut fair, die verbauten Teile sind top. Lediglich über den Ram würde ich gerne mehr wissen.

Montag werden wohl auch meine "Spielzeuge" ankommen Dann gibts wieder Bilder!


----------



## Soramac (14. August 2009)

Den PC habe ich und Klos uns auch schonmal angeschaut. Schlecht ist das Ding nicht, absoulte Gaming-Maschine, aber dafür kann man wirklich ein besseres Gehäuse + Wakü nehmen, dafür muss die ein oder andere Grafikkarte dann weg.


----------



## Ceek (14. August 2009)

Das stimmt, obwohl Alternate bei vielen anderen Sachen relativ teuer geworden ist, ist der PC echt ein Schnäppchen. Außerdem sind wohl ganz gute Sachen verbaut mit denen man nicht unbedingt groß Werbung machen kann (wie gute CPU Kühler). An Kühlung und MB wird ja bei Komplettangeboten sonst immer gespart. Wie sinnvoll eine PhysiX Karte zur Zeit allerdings ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Viel Spaß mit deinen neuen "Spielzeugen", Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich am Dienstag nicht mein ganzes B-Day Geld in Benzin bzw. Diesel anleg, gibts auch was fürn PC, quasi eine Rundumerneurung mit WaKü, neuem Case, Netzteil und vielleicht auch Board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (15. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Montag werden wohl auch meine "Spielzeuge" ankommen Dann gibts wieder Bilder!



Hm,CrossfireX mit 4 HD4830?^^


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Hab ich eben gemacht, wollt nen Video drehen, ging aber in die Hose. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zRamJ74YxU


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Alternate hat mit dem SLI-PC kein schlechtes Angebot.
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.ht...p;baseId=532894
> 
> Einzeln ist das Zeug um einiges teurer:


Hmm...kennt man von den Systea-Rechnern ja schon, dass die sehr gut und transparent sind...der Rechner ist zwar völlig überladen, aber auch übelst geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Alternate hat mit dem SLI-PC kein schlechtes Angebot.
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.ht...p;baseId=532894



ALTER! Drei Grafikkarten?


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ALTER! Drei Grafikkarten?


Naja, quasi ja. Allerdings wird die "schwächste" (HAHA! Meine is halb so gut o.0) als PhysX-Karte, also ausschließlich zur Physikberechnung in bestimmten Anwendungen und Spielen verwendet.

Vollkommen überzogen, dafür eine 9800GT zu nehmen, da auch eine 8600/9600 GT absolut reichen würde.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Alternate hat mit dem SLI-PC kein schlechtes Angebot.
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.ht...p;baseId=532894


mh sieht cool aus, allerdings frag ich mich ob die 9800 die 2 gtx 285 ausbremst


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2009)

_Wieso sollte sie sie ausbremsen? Die Karte ist nur für PhysX-Berechnungen wie Fala schon sagte._


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso sollte sie sie ausbremsen? Die Karte ist nur für PhysX-Berechnungen wie Fala schon sagte._


achsooooooooo




Soramac schrieb:


> Hab ich eben gemacht, wollt nen Video drehen, ging aber in die Hose. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zRamJ74YxU


xD das ging aber mal extrem in die hose =D hab jez auch left4dead wer hat lust auf ne runde xD


painschkes wann wird denn nun dein neuer tv gekauft?


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Ich kann seit meiner Systemwiederherstellung nicht mehr von HDD booten, es kommt immer beim Start "System failure to Load, onsert Systemdisk and press Enter"

Dann lege ich die Recovery CD ein drücke Enter, dann kommt "drücken sie eine beliebige Taste um von CD zu starten" 

ich drücke nichts will ich ja nicht. Dann startet Windows und fertig, kann direkt nachdem obigen Satz Cd wieder raus nehmen !? 

Warum soll ich die dann einlegen ? o.O

Achja für Espcap und vielleicht andere.


----------



## RaDon27 (15. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> das alles und 8 kilo mettwurst!



Da musste ich gerade echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. August 2009)

http://hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hard...-september.html

Ich frag mich ob die Startpreise genauso niedrig ausfallen werden wie bei dem Launch der 4890.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> painschkes wann wird denn nun dein neuer tv gekauft?



_Ende des Monats_


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Hm,CrossfireX mit 4 HD4830?^^



Quatsch Ich hab nur 3 große PCIe-Steckplätze auf dem EP45-DS4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem wäre Quad-Crossfire auf nem P45-Chipsatz absolut dämlich. Und ganz davon abgesehen wären mir die Mikroruckler zu extrem.


----------



## Gomel (15. August 2009)

Dacht nur wegen der Crossfire Brücke und den Spielzeugen,also ,müsste es ja mehr als eine sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich kann seit meiner Systemwiederherstellung nicht mehr von HDD booten, es kommt immer beim Start "System failure to Load, onsert Systemdisk and press Enter"
> 
> Dann lege ich die Recovery CD ein drücke Enter, dann kommt "drücken sie eine beliebige Taste um von CD zu starten"
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hast du dir den Master Boot Record geschossen. Ich geh recht in der Annahme, daß du nicht mehr zum Windows-Ladebildschirm kommst, oder?

Falls ja, dann musst du in die Wiederherstellungskonsole und den MBR neu schreiben. Das geht, in dem man mit der Windows-CD bootet und dann über die Reparaturoptionen die Wiederherstellungskonsole wählt und folgende Eingabe tätigt:

bootrec /fixmbr

Der Befehl legt einen neuen MBR im Startsektor der Festplatte an und dieser enthält die Partitionstabelle, welche bei dir wahrscheinlich Fehler aufweist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Mmhmm....

Ich hab grad geschaut, bei mir läuft alles auf fast 50°C xD Nur THRM läuft auf konstant 22°C

Das ist nicht gut oder? Aber wenn es eh nur knapp 5-10°C über Zimmer sein soll, naja kann passen...


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

naja, 50°C für die Festplatten sind ein wenig viel, der Rest geht in Ordnung, aber das hatten wir ja schonmal




Gomel schrieb:


> Dacht nur wegen der Crossfire Brücke und den Spielzeugen,also ,müsste es ja mehr als eine sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es müssen ja nicht nur Grafikkarten sein Außerdem sind 2 auch mehr als eine hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

45°C und steigend.... Raumtemperatur MINDESTENS *schmelz*... wenn das weiter geht mach ich ne Sauna auf, mein Zimmer hat ja die kleine größe dazu >_<


----------



## Ceek (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 45°C und steigend.... Raumtemperatur MINDESTENS *schmelz*... wenn das weiter geht mach ich ne Sauna auf, mein Zimmer hat ja die kleine größe dazu >_<


Wo wohnst du denn, bei mir ist grad doppelt gesehen alles cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Mein Zimmer ist sehr klein (3x4 Schritte), komplett zwischen Tragenden Wänden (sprich, vorne, hinten, rechts und links fetter Stahlbeton), bei mir bewegt sich die Luft KEINEN Millimeter, egal was los ist und sowieso ist mein Zimmer offensichtlich eine Geburtsquelle für Elektrostatische Aufladungen... so sehr wie es bei mir den Staub anzieht und ich denke man kann die Aufladung fast schmecken und fühlen...
Wobei es auch möglich ist, dass mein Zimmer genau auf einer Konvergenzlinie mehrerer Ley-Linien liegt und deshalb die Wärme so abstrahlt... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Zimmer ist sehr klein (3x4 Schritte), komplett zwischen Tragenden Wänden (sprich, vorne, hinten, rechts und links fetter Stahlbeton), bei mir bewegt sich die Luft KEINEN Millimeter, egal was los ist und sowieso ist mein Zimmer offensichtlich eine Geburtsquelle für Elektrostatische Aufladungen... so sehr wie es bei mir den Staub anzieht und ich denke man kann die Aufladung fast schmecken und fühlen...
> Wobei es auch möglich ist, dass mein Zimmer genau auf einer Konvergenzlinie mehrerer Ley-Linien liegt und deshalb die Wärme so abstrahlt... ^^



Was ist denn dass für ein Zimmer?! Hast du da denn kein Fenster oder sowas?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was ist denn dass für ein Zimmer?! Hast du da denn kein Fenster oder sowas?



Doch aber wie gesagt, die Luft WILL sich einfach nicht bewegen... sie steht da einfach nur dumm rum...


----------



## Ceek (15. August 2009)

Wohnst du in einem Bunker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dir im Zimmer will ich nicht sein, wenn 10 Handys gleichzeitig ein Gespräch aufbauen, dann fühlt man sich wahrscheinlich wie in einer überdimensionierten Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch aber wie gesagt, die Luft WILL sich einfach nicht bewegen... sie steht da einfach nur dumm rum...



Wie wärs mit nem Ventilator richtung Fenster? Bei mir hilfts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Ich hab keinen... und kein geld einen zu kaufen :O


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du dir den Master Boot Record geschossen. Ich geh recht in der Annahme, daß du nicht mehr zum Windows-Ladebildschirm kommst, oder?
> 
> Falls ja, dann musst du in die Wiederherstellungskonsole und den MBR neu schreiben. Das geht, in dem man mit der Windows-CD bootet und dann über die Reparaturoptionen die Wiederherstellungskonsole wählt und folgende Eingabe tätigt:
> 
> ...



Nope komme ich net, ich guck mal nach. danke


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Hat nicht funktioniert bzw geht irgendwie nicht.

Ich gebe bootrec ein kommen Beispiele oder so die ich eingeben kann, gebe ich dann /fixmbr oder fiixmbr ein steht dort das dieser Befehl nicht verfügbar oder falschgeschrieben wäre.

Also es sit so ich starte Rechner, normal listet er die System Sachen oder so auf, da steht dann direkt Windows Failure to load System from CD oder so.

Lege ich cd ein nimmt er die an lädt 10 sec und dann kann ich raus nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mit der CD macht er eig garnix er bootet nicht davon nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Ja, dann findet er die Platte nicht und das deutet auf einen defekten MBR hin, weil genau da die Informationen für ihn stehen, welche Platte er nun nehmen soll.
Wenn der MBR kaputt ist, dann sagt ihr dir genau das, was du beschreibst. Er findet kein Bootdevice.

Und der Befehl muss gehen. 

Wenn du bootrec /? eingibst, dann bekommst du eine Liste der Parameter, mit der Bootrec.exe ausführbar ist.

Und du musst bootrec /fixmbr eingeben. Wenn du alles richtig machst, dann geht das auch, ich habe es selbst schon verwendet.

So kommst du rein:

(original Auszug von der Microsoft-Support-Seite)

1. Legen Sie den Windows Vista-Installationsdatenträger in das CD- oder DVD-Laufwerk ein, und starten Sie den Computer.
2. Drücken Sie eine Taste, wenn Sie dazu aufgefordert werden.
3. Wählen Sie eine Sprache, eine Zeit, eine Währung sowie eine Tastatur oder eine Eingabemethode, und klicken Sie auf Weiter.
4. Klicken Sie auf Computer reparieren.
5. Klicken Sie auf das Betriebssystem, das Sie reparieren möchten, und klicken Sie auf Weiter.
6. Klicken Sie im Dialogfeld Systemwiederherstellungsoptionen auf Eingabeaufforderung.

Und dann bist du in der Wiederherstellungskonsole und kannst den Befehl auch ausführen.


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Werds gleich nochmal probieren.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Und geht? Wenn nicht dann liegt das wohl an deiner Windows-Recovery-Spezial-Disk, obwohl mit der das eigentlich auch möglich sein sollte.
Ansonsten würde mir nur noch das erstellen einer PE-RAM-Disk in den Sinn kommen. Mit der kann man dann booten und die enthält auch dann die Wiederherstellungstools von Windoof. Das ganze ist allerdings etwas aufwendig und auch nicht ganz trivial. Aber zur Not müsste man so ein Ding halt machen.


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Nein hat nichts gebracht.

Diesmal stand dort blablabla war erfolgreich aber trozdem das selbe.

Edit:

EspCape komm Steam on, ich weiß das du da bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass ne Runde Cs, so wieder gestern Abend bzw heute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Jetzt bin ich da, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich komm gleich on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nein hat nichts gebracht.
> 
> Diesmal stand dort blablabla war erfolgreich aber trozdem das selbe.
> 
> ...



Was passiert, wenn du im Bios die Bootreihenfolge so änderst, daß er zuerst die Festplatte nehmen soll?


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Das dag ich dir wenn du mir sagst wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2009)

Beim booten mittels Taste "entfernen" ins Bios und dann solltest du irgendwo einen Eintrag sehen, der so ähnlich lautet, wie "boot priority" oder vielleicht auch sowas wie "first boot device, second boot device" usw...

Bei dir steht da wohl an erster Stelle das Laufwerk, was normal auch nichts machen sollte, trotzdem würde ich mal gern wissen, was passiert, wenn du es so änderst, das die Festplatte an erster Stelle ist. Du kannst dann die Änderung mit F10 abspeichern.

Achja, und bootrec /fixmbr lief nun durch, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

Hab ich es eigentlich schon erzählt? Gestern war ich im MediaMarkt und die hatten dort tatsächlich eine Roccat Valo! Allerdings kein Preisschild...


heute war ich nochmal bei uns im Elekrogroßmarkt um nen USB-Stick zu kaufen, und hab dann ganz spontan ein XBox360 Gamepad gekauft. Das Ding ist erste Sahne!


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne Roccat Valo hab ich vorgestern auch im MM gesehn, allerdings nur im vorbeigehen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat die 99 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Gutgore (15. August 2009)

hmm die tastatur ist n1 , hab ne g15 (die erste version) , meint ihr die Roccat Valo ist besser? gefallen tut sie mir jedenfalls schon


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

nö, glaub ich nicht. Mir gefällt sie auch nicht so, ich find die überladen. Bei so nem hohen Preis kannst auch noch 20&#8364; drauflegen und ne G19 kaufen


----------



## Gutgore (15. August 2009)

ich glaube kaum^^ , meine tasta ist noch im gutem zustand da kauf ich mir keine neue xD wollts nur mal so wissen


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

Bin richtig zufrieden mit dem XBox360 Controller. Liegt gigantisch gut in der Hand, wird von vielen Spielen sofort erkannt (Grid, HAWX und GTA IV getestet) und die Qualität ist top.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Ich schreib mal hier weiter. Ich und mein Bruder suchen einfach ein gutes Strategie Spiel wo wir zu zweit spielen können, sprich 2v2. Aber es gibt einfach nur Schrott. Jetzt sollen die neuen DirectX11 Grafikkarten rauskommen, es gibt noch nicht mal 2 Spiele die das überhaupt unterstützen. Man weiß einfach garnicht mehr, was man spielen soll...


Mein Bruder selbst hat auch alle super guten Spiele die es zurzeit gibt, Farcry 2, Call of Duty, Crysis, Fallout 3, Prototype, aber irgendwie ist das alles nicht mehr das Wahre.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Startegie? Warcraft III ist für mich da immernoch ungeschlagen, mit Funmaps (Dota, CHLW, Footy...) kann man im Lan ewig Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Asoriel, da du HAWX hast hab ich ne kleine Frage : Kann man auch frei rumfliegen ohne Mission und kann man landen?


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Wir wollen einfach keine alte Grafik spielen, wir haben super PC's, wieso sollten wir son alten Kram spielen und wollen kein Dota oder so zocken. Einfach so wie früher Command Conquer, das war ein super geiles unschlagbars abgefahrenes niemals ersetzbares zu dieser Zeit Strategie Spiel, aber was jetzt kam, Alarmstufe Rot 3, guckt Euch die Grafik und den Inhalt an. Weiß nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

C&C 4 komm ja wohl leider erst 2010, aber das dürfte dann was für euch sein... die Grafik sieht echt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Oh nice, das werde ich mal verfolgen.Danke, garnicht gewusst das es gibt.


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Asoriel, da du HAWX hast hab ich ne kleine Frage : Kann man auch frei rumfliegen ohne Mission und kann man landen?



Freiflug ist möglich, und zwar mit einer riesen Anzahl von Flugzeugen, und auch die Gebiete sind sehr groß geraten. Landen ist leider nicht möglich. Zumindest hab ich keine Tasteneinstellung für das Fahrwerk gefunden, und bisher war es auch noch nicht nötig.

Du startest die Mission fliegend und wenn sie beendet ist kommt einfach ein Bildschirm, der dir deine XP aufzeigt. Das Ganze ist Levelbasiert, du erhältst für jeden Abschuss XP und für Missionsziele auch. Um so höher dein Level ist, um so mehr Gebiete/Flieger hast du für Einzelmissionen/freies fliegen.



Soramac schrieb:


> es gibt noch nicht mal 2 Spiele die das überhaupt unterstützen.


 
Noch gibt es kein einziges, aber auf Weihnachten sind einige angekündigt! Auf jeden Fall sieht es besser aus, als beim DX10-Launch.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Gibts auch noch nicht, wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anscheinend 1.Quartal 2010, was genaueres hab ich nicht gefunden.

Zu Hawx: Schade dass man nicht landen kann, kann man wenigstens komplett anhalten sozusagen, in der Luft? So oder so, ich denke ich hols mir auch noch, kostet ja nurnoch ca. 25 Euro bei Amazaon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2009)

Jaja, aber das sowas in Entwicklung war, wusst ich nicht ^^


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Habs auch erst vorgestern im Golem-Podcast gesehn, sieht aber echt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr übrigens schon den neuen Eeepc, den T91 gesehn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


479$ für ein convertible Tablet ist ein ein verlockender Preis... nur schade dass die einen Z520 verbaut haben und der Touchscreen keine Handballenerkennung hat : /
Wenn das irgendwann mit Win7 vorinstalliert zu dem Preis kommt überleg ichs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. August 2009)

du hast 3 Modi: Triebwerke auf mittel, das ist, wenn du weder Gas gibst noch bremst. Dann gibts noch bremsen, wo die Triebwerke aus sind und eben Gas geben (knallt sogar bei der Schallmauer. Wenn du aber eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit unterschreitest (variiert zwischen den Flugzeugen) wird automatisch wieder ein wenig beschleunigt. Ich fliege aber auch mit Flughilfe, ich kann gerne mal testen, ob das auch ohne ist. 


Ansonsten kannst du ja auch mal die Demo testen.


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2009)

Esp komme css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben ganzen Tag net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Die Demo hab ich, und da konnte ich auch nie unter 800 km/h. Ich dachte nur vll. wurde in der Vollversion noch ein bisschen was verändert... aber ok, auch nicht schlimm.
Mit Flughilfe kann ich im Offmodus irgendwie überhaupt nicht fliegen, geschweigedenn treffe ich was... aber gibt ja auch noch n anderen Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Doch, heut nachmittag? ^^ Bin otw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Der Off-Modus ist geil, da kommt wenigstens etwas Geschwindigkeitsfeeling auf... ansonsten sieht es eh alles so aus, dass man beim Tiefflug die Blätter einzelnd zählen kann...

Strategie (habe ich doch grad richtig gelesen) würde ich grad mal EndWar sagen, ist verdammt nett und geile Grafik und hat Full Voice Control (welches ich gerne nützen würde, wenn mein Mikro erkannt werden würde...)


----------



## pampam (16. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich schreib mal hier weiter. Ich und mein Bruder suchen einfach ein gutes Strategie Spiel wo wir zu zweit spielen können, sprich 2v2. Aber es gibt einfach nur Schrott. Jetzt sollen die neuen DirectX11 Grafikkarten rauskommen, es gibt noch nicht mal 2 Spiele die das überhaupt unterstützen. Man weiß einfach garnicht mehr, was man spielen soll...
> 
> 
> Mein Bruder selbst hat auch alle super guten Spiele die es zurzeit gibt, Farcry 2, Call of Duty, Crysis, Fallout 3, Prototype, aber irgendwie ist das alles nicht mehr das Wahre.



Wie wärs mit World in Conflict? Habe es zwar noch nicht im Multiplayer gespielt, aber schon ein paar Videos gesehen und die Singleplayerkampagne durch. Ist echt das beste Strategiespiel, dass ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.
Ist auch nicht gerade das neuste, aber die Grafik ist nicht schlecht und die Explosionen und die zerstörbare Umgebung bringen auch richtig Spaß.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Sonst ist Company of Heroes auchnicht schlecht und bei HAWX macht es doch erst ohne Flughilfen Spaß,mit ist es doch langweilig,man kann aber auf 0 bremsen im Offmodus,nur ist man dann wahrscheinlich schon aufm Boden aufgeprallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Achja,jemand Lust,Online zu spielen?^^


----------



## Klos1 (16. August 2009)

Zum Thema Hawx: Hab das Spiel mal bei nen Kumpel angespielt und ich finde es einfach nur schlimm. Das Fluggefühl ist für meine Begriffe unter aller Sau.
Wenn man weiter unten am Boden an ein Schiff vorbeifliegt, dann ist man kaum schneller, als selbiges. Sieht ungefähr so aus, als ob ich es mit 30 Sachen überholen würde. Geht echt garnicht.

Und die Flugmanöver sind mir persönlich auch viel zu unrealistisch. Und das Cockpit ist einfach nur lutzlos. Muss ja nicht alles eine Simulation sein, aber das ist mir dann deutlich zu flach. In meinen Augen wurde da sehr viel Potenzial verschenkt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Aber im Multiplayer macht es sau spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Ist eigentlich nur bei mir im Multiplayer nichts los,oder ist das bei euch auch so?^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. August 2009)

hat wer lust auf left 4 dead =D?


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Hätt ichs für den Pc klar,aber keine Lust dafür Geld auszugeben,da sind mir die Karten zuwenige


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2009)

ist das ein Horror-Spiel oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## pampam (16. August 2009)

Also langsamgehen mir die Windows-Updates auf die Nerven:
Beim SP2 hatte ich erstmal einen Bluescreen und durfte dann nochmal installieren
letztes mal ist der PC während der Installation der Updates hängen geblieben und ich musste sie nochmal neu herunterladen und installieren
und jetzt das:


----------



## Nebola (16. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist das ein Horror-Spiel oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?



L4D ?



Edit: Ist herbe geil aber habe im MOment nicht so wirklich Geld da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Alarmanlage ist nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Naja,Horror ist was anderes..die Gegner reagieren manchmal garnicht,einfach nur simples drauf rum geballere,aber es macht kurzzeitig doch Spaß


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nur bei mir im Multiplayer nichts los,oder ist das bei euch auch so?^^



Bei Hawx? Also als ich gestern gespielt hatte war nur im "Normalen" Spiel was... Ranglistenspiele gab es gestern keine ^^


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Lust ne Mission oder Deathmatch zu machen?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Klar, sag bescheid was ich machen muss (hab bisher nur Schnelles Team Deathmatch gespielt) XD


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Najo,mach einfach einen Raum auf,und ich komm rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten Deatmatch(hehe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Klar, einfach nach Selor Kiith suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Bist du im Ranked oder im normalen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Ich bin im Normalen und dürfte auch der einzige Server in der Liste sein ^^ Ansonsten schau mal nach SelorKiith (also ohne Leerzeichen)


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Grml,jetzt sind die Server ausgelastet...

-.-" Jetzt liegts aufeinmal an meiner I-Net Verbindung,ist klar..


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2009)

scheint wohl im Multiplayer nicht so pralle zu sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Naja,es macht schon Spaß....wenn man rein kommt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Es ist eigentlich verdammt geil im Multiplayer, weil es wirklich mal ne Herausforderung ist, kann es mir nur so erklären, dass die meisten nur SP gespielt haben und das Spiel dann in die Ecke warfen und es seitdem nimmer angepackt haben, das deswegen so wenig im MP sind^^

Das selbe bei EndWar denke ich, es ist ein verdammt geiles Spiel aber glaube ich einfach zu unbekannt, der persistente Dritte Weltkriegsmodus im MP ist einfach nur zu Geil aber es ist fast immer nur irgendein Uber-Russe Online der glaube ich nichts anderes macht als das spiel zu zocken xD


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Du hast einen Raum gemacht,ja?Also ich find keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahha!Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Sag mir mal deinen Namen und mach du nen Server auf xD


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Argh,Rechner beim switchen weggenippelt,und ihr seid auchnoch zu 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Hach das war geil xD Und mir ist grad Hawx abgeraucht bzw. ich muss eh gleich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Mir ist es 3x mal abgeraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

War aber schon lustig, kaum war das Spiel gestartet kamen sie direkt alle wie die Heuschrecken xD


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Aber das ist auch fast immer so,aber 1 & 2 ist unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, ich flieg los und dann seh ich nur noch über dem Ziel 50% Und ich denk mir "Was?" dann hab ich gemerkt das da noch wer war xD

Aber Rio ist sehr schön, ich war immer versucht unter einer Brücke durchzujagen xD So ich bin dann weg ^^


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Unter einer Brücke?Wie soll man das den überleben?^^


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Naja,Horror ist was anderes..die Gegner reagieren manchmal garnicht,einfach nur simples drauf rum geballere,aber es macht kurzzeitig doch Spaß




Wenn man keine Ahung hat....


Left 4 Dead ist einer der besten Spiele gerade die es auf dem Markt gibt. Das Spiel wurde sogar sehr reduziert, habe es 2008 noch für 59,99 Euro gekauft. Jetzt gibts für 30 Euro bei Steam oder für 40 Euro uncut bei Gamesonly. Dazu macht das Spiel wirklich sehr viel Spaß, man muss nur ein gescheites Team haben und am besten Clan gegen Clan spielen und am allerwichtigen ist es, den Sound im Spiel zuhören mit einem Surroundheadset. Sonst ist es einfach Scheiße, weil man sonst nichts hört, ob der Boomer oder Smoker irgendwo steht. Ist also sehr wichtig , aber sonst macht es sehr Spaß. 

Ab morgen noch 3 Monate warten und Left 4 Dead 2 erscheint auf dem Markt, das Spiel wird einfach genial.

@Asoriel: Left 4 Dead basiert eher auf ein gutes Teamplay, es geht drum als 4 Überlebende durch eine Gegend durchzulaufen und zum Schutzraum zugelangen, dann ist es geschafft. Als Infizierten muss taktisch gegen die Überlebenden vorgehen als Team, wie und wo man sie am besten in die Ecke treiben kann. Bei Left 4 Dead 2 gibt es wie nicht beim alten, 3 Wege wo man lang laufen kann, 1 Weg ist richtig. Das heißt, man läuft nicht wie jetzt 1 Weg durch den man schon in und aus wendig kennt , sondern man läuft 1 Weg und dann Sackgasse, zurück den andren Weg. So dauert das Spiel auch länger und macht mehr Spaß. Falls du noch Fragen hast, kann ich dir diese gerne beantworten.


----------



## Rethelion (16. August 2009)

Also Left4Dead würd ich gern mal im Multiplayer spielen, da es im Singleplayer schon ein Mordsspaß ist und bei entsprechendem Schwierigskeitsgrad auch noch unschaffbar wird. Nur so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir Spieler vs Spieler nicht, die Special-Zombies halten ja auch nicht gerade viel aus, da gewinnen die Menschen ja immer.

Und ein bischen Horror steckt schon in dem Game, wenn man Treppe raufrennt und hintereinem die Horden an Zombies hört bekommt man schon schnell Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Es ist eigentlich 50 - 50 , wer gewinnt. Es kommt halt sehr drauf an, wie man spielt. Wenn man taktisch plant als Zombies, dann gewinnt man meistens und als Hunter seine super Sprünge ausnutzt oder als Smoker seine langen Entferungen, kann man da schon oft gewinnen, aber wenn die Überlebenden ihre Vorteile nutzen usw, sind das wirklich spannende Kämpfe. Weil jedes Team  Zombies und Überlebende spielt.


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2009)

hört sich ganz anders an, als ich es erwartet hätte. Ich hätte jetzt eher sowas wie in HL² das Ravenholm-Level gedacht.


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahung hat....


Wenn man kein Benehmen hat...

Ich frag mich in letzter Zeit ernsthaft, was mit diesem Bereich los ist...


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Benehmen hat...
> 
> Ich frag mich in letzter Zeit ernsthaft, was mit diesem Bereich los ist...






> Naja,Horror ist was anderes..die Gegner reagieren manchmal garnicht,einfach nur simples drauf rum geballere,aber es macht kurzzeitig doch Spaß




Horror kann man hier vielleicht nicht erwähnen, hat aber trotzdem ein gutes Feeling, wenn man den Sound ganz laut hat und dazu vielleicht noch Surround System hat. Die Gegner reagierne manchmal garnicht, was soll das denn bedeutet?, man läuft an den Zombies vorbei und die greifen einen nicht an?, ist mir noch nie passiert. Einfach nur ein simples drauf rum geballere, versteh ich wirklich nicht , wenn so wäre, dann würde für mich das Spiel ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Ich kann nur von der Konsolenfassung sprechen,und dort ist es einfach so,das die Gegner manchmal einfach garnicht reagieren und es ist zum Großteil einfach nur rumgeballere,du nimmst die Schrotflinte und holzt alles um,einzig die schieren Massen sind vielleicht etwas schwierig...

Achja,und die Tanks,daran stirbt man manchmal...


----------



## RaDon27 (16. August 2009)

Das macht meiner Meinung L4D aus. Einfach stupides Metzeln... abreagieren vom Feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Ja schau,aber anscheinend hab ich ja keine Ahnung....


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Das macht meiner Meinung L4D aus. Einfach stupides Metzeln... abreagieren vom Feinsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hier gehts aber leider im Spiel sehr stark um Teamplay.

Kein solo Spiel, wo man nebenbei Bushido hört oder Sonstiges. Da muss man auch ziemlich konzentriert sein.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. August 2009)

Wie mans nimmt, im Multiplayer hab ichs noch net gezockt. Ich sehs auch nur als reines "als druff"-Spiel. Net nachdenken, einfach schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Falls Ihr kein Multiplayer-Modus meint, habt ihr natürlich recht.


----------



## Gomel (16. August 2009)

Da ich derzeit keine Gold-Mitgliedschaft hab,ist das auf den Einzelspielermodus bezogen,obwohl der im Coop auch Spaß macht


----------



## Rethelion (16. August 2009)

Also im Singleplayer ist das bei mir auch so, dass man durch Zombies laufen kann und sie teilweise nicht reagieren, auch wenn ich sie angeschossen habe.
Und bis auf den höchsten Schwierigskeitsgrad kann man eigentlich komplett durch die LVLs laufen und sich durchballern.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Spiele zurzeit alles im Multiplayer und das kommt mir alles etwas unbekannt vor.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Nabend,
ich hatte vorher ein Bluescreen. BCCode: 1a
Laut dieser Seite ist das:


> 0x0000001A: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
> (Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
> This memory management error is usually hardware related. See the General Troubleshooting of STOP Messages checklist above. If this occurs while installing Windows, also check the Windows system requirements including the amount of RAM and disk space required to load the operating system. If none of the above resolves the problem, see the MSDN article linked above for further steps.



Daraus werde ich aber auch nich schlauer.
Was müsste ich, denn tun um das Problem zu beheben? Oder was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## Klos1 (16. August 2009)

Naheliegend wäre mal einen Speichertest zu machen, z.b. mit Memtest, oder falls du Vista hast auch mit dem internen Diagnosetool.


----------



## Rethelion (16. August 2009)

Klos ändere bitte deinen Avatar, ich leider unter Arachnophobie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine Ahnung ob das hier reinpasst, aber hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit swoopo.de gesammelt?
Also ich mein jetzt eigene Erfahrungen und nicht das was man so im Internet lesen kann von wegen Betrug etc.
Mich würd interessieren ob da wirklich schon mal jemand was gewonnen hat und dabei nicht mehr Geld ausgeben hat als das Teil eigentlich wert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Das ist verarsche, du musst für jedes Gebot bezahlen, egal ob du überboten wurdest oder es nicht bekommst. Am Ende zahlt man mehr, als das Ding überhaupt gekostet hat.


----------



## Rethelion (16. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist verarsche, du musst für jedes Gebot bezahlen, egal ob du überboten wurdest oder es nicht bekommst. Am Ende zahlt man mehr, als das Ding überhaupt gekostet hat.



Naja wie mans sieht. Für mich ist das sowas wie Pokern, also Glücksspiel.
Ich hab da diverse Auktionen beobachtet und heut z.B. ist ein 50"-Plasma von LG für um die 40€ weggegangen. Hätte ich mitgebotetn würde er jetzt mir gehören ;D
Man muss da eben spekulieren, bzw. einfach nur Glück haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen 10er werd ich mal investieren, kann ja nich viel schief gehn.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naheliegend wäre mal einen Speichertest zu machen, z.b. mit Memtest, oder falls du Vista hast auch mit dem internen Diagnosetool.


Hat keine Probleme gefunden. Du hast ja das Speicherdiagnosetool gemeint oder?



Rethelion schrieb:


> Einen 10er werd ich mal investieren, kann ja nich viel schief gehn.


So fängt es an.^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2009)

ja, das denke ich auch. Da musst du aufpassen. Dann denkst du: "Ach, vielleicht noch nen Zehner". Das geht recht schnell.

edit: Hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut..._Wenn_ ich da bieten würde (was ich aber nicht tun werde), dann wäre das zu irgendeiner Zeit, wo niemand mehr online ist. Da der Zähler immer wieder auf 20sek steigt, zieht dir das ganz schön das Geld aus der Tasche.


----------



## Klos1 (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat keine Probleme gefunden. Du hast ja das Speicherdiagnosetool gemeint oder?
> 
> 
> So fängt es an.^^



Memtest oder Diagnosetool. Welches von beiden ist egal. Sofern bei dir eingestellt, wurde beim Bluescreen ein Dump-File erstellt. Das kannst du mal debuggen, vielleicht steht da näheres zum Fehler. 

Hier hast du ne schöne Anleitung:

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip1...p?h=tip1999.htm

Es geht um diese Datei: %SystemRoot%\Minidump

Nach der kannst du mal suchen und diese dann mit dem Debugger näher analysieren. Hilft oft weiter.


----------



## Rethelion (16. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, das denke ich auch. Da musst du aufpassen. Dann denkst du: "Ach, vielleicht noch nen Zehner". Das geht recht schnell.
> 
> edit: Hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut..._Wenn_ ich da bieten würde (was ich aber nicht tun werde), dann wäre das zu irgendeiner Zeit, wo niemand mehr online ist. Da der Zähler immer wieder auf 20sek steigt, zieht dir das ganz schön das Geld aus der Tasche.



Naja Glücksspiel eben. Vorteil beim Kasino wäre, dass man aufhören muss wenn man kein Geld mehr dabei hat. Hier zahlt man mit Paypal^^

Das mit den Zeiten hab ich mir auch überlegt, nur ist das dumme das viele(oder evtl alle) Auktionen "international" sind, d.h. sie können glaub ich auch in den USA auftauchen und die sind ja ein paar Stunden zurück...


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Memtest oder Diagnosetool. Welches von beiden ist egal. Sofern bei dir eingestellt, wurde beim Bluescreen ein Dump-File erstellt. Das kannst du mal debuggen, vielleicht steht da näheres zum Fehler.
> Hier hast du ne schöne Anleitung:
> http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/Content/tip1...p?h=tip1999.htm
> Es geht um diese Datei: %SystemRoot%\Minidump
> Nach der kannst du mal suchen und diese dann mit dem Debugger näher analysieren. Hilft oft weiter.


 Danke
Werde das leider erst am Freitag oder Samstag machen, da ich nun offline gehe und die nächste Woche dann weg bin.
Werde mich dann nochmal melden.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2009)

okay, das ist natürlich schlecht. Bei den wirklich interessanten Produkten steigt der Preis und der Countdown aber unaufhörlich, ob sich das wirklich lohnt, bezweifel ich.

Außerdem traue ich der Sache nicht so ganz. Wie wollen die sich finanzieren? Ich denk mal, wenn ein Produkt zu günstig weggehen würde, dann "kauft" es einfach ein Bot der Firma. Dann haben sie schön die Kohle von den Auktionen und das Produkt kann nochmal verscherbelt werden. Ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung, aber das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Klos1 (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Danke
> Werde das leider erst am Freitag oder Samstag machen, da ich nun offline gehe und die nächste Woche dann weg bin.
> Werde mich dann nochmal melden.
> 
> Gute Nacht




Jo, mach das mal. Wenn du nicht weiterkommst, kannst du die Ergebnisse ja auch posten oder dein Dump rüberwachsen lassen, so das mal selbst mal reindebuggen kann.

Edit:

Wieder neue Gerüchte um die kommenden ATI-Karten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anscheinend ist es nun am 10. September so weit:

http://www.overclockingstation.de/newsmeld...-09-2009-a.html


----------



## Asoriel (16. August 2009)

Bist nen Tag zu spät, das war gestern schon bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g..._launch_100909/


----------



## Ol@f (16. August 2009)

Kann mir vllt einer eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, die nicht teuer ist (am besten bis max. 40Euro)?
Hab derzeit eine Nvidia 6600 GT 128Mb PCI-Express von Gainward (ausgeliehen :<). Die neue Grafikkarte sollte, wenn es geht die gleiche "Power/Leistung" bringen.

Benutze sie hauptsächlich,
für Office Sachen
zum Surfen
evtl. DvD's schauen
evtl. zum Spielen, aber dann eher nur CS1.6 oder WoW...

Hoffe das reicht an Daten.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2009)

Egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls werde ich mir da vielleicht doch nochmal ne ATI holen, falls die was taugen und unter 300 Euro weggehen. Dann kommt die GTX260 in den Zweitrechner. Würde sich eh nicht schlecht machen, da die aktuell dort beheimatete 8800 GTS so langsam den Geist aufgibt. Gibt manchmal kein Signal mehr aus, daß scheiß Teil. Dann fehlt mir quasi nur noch ein schönes DirectX11-Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ol@f schrieb:


> Kann mir vllt einer eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, die nicht teuer ist (am besten bis max. 40Euro)?
> Hab derzeit eine Nvidia 6600 GT 128Mb PCI-Express von Gainward (ausgeliehen :<). Die neue Grafikkarte sollte, wenn es geht die gleiche "Power/Leistung" bringen.
> 
> Benutze sie hauptsächlich,
> ...



viel Auswahl hast du da nicht. Ich würde die hier nehmen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365162.html


----------



## Ol@f (17. August 2009)

Hmm, ok danke. Falls wer vielleicht noch ein weiteres Angebot hat bitte posten oder per PM an mich senden (und möglichst günstig).


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> okay, das ist natürlich schlecht. Bei den wirklich interessanten Produkten steigt der Preis und der Countdown aber unaufhörlich, ob sich das wirklich lohnt, bezweifel ich.
> 
> Außerdem traue ich der Sache nicht so ganz. Wie wollen die sich finanzieren? Ich denk mal, wenn ein Produkt zu günstig weggehen würde, dann "kauft" es einfach ein Bot der Firma. Dann haben sie schön die Kohle von den Auktionen und das Produkt kann nochmal verscherbelt werden. Ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung, aber das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.



Alle Artikel gehen bei 0,00€ los, die richtig teuren haben 2cent-Schritte.
Geht ein Plasma für 47€ weg wäre dass 4700Cent, d.h. 350 Bieterschritte, oder?
Jeder dieser Schritte ist wieder 0,5€ wert. Also verdienen sie dabei 1175€.

Ok, wahrscheinlich stimmt die obige Rechnung nicht, bin in Mathe ein null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. sind sie TÜV-zertifiziert.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Das Geld würde ich lieber in ein Online Kasino stecken, da soll man richtig Kohle machen. Es ist eine 50 - 50% Chance, man bietet 1 Euro auf Schwarz, falls man verliert dann 2Euro auf Rot, aber das man 5x mal hitnernander verliert ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da haben manche in 10 Minuten von 50 Euro auf 5000 Euro verdient.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Roulette ist ja auch n reines Glücksspiel.. wenn dann Pokern, da kann man wenigstens noch ein bisschen mit Können ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Roulette ist ja auch n reines Glücksspiel.. wenn dann Pokern, da kann man wenigstens noch ein bisschen mit Können ausmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim Pokern wäre die Gewinnchance ja noch geringer als bei Roulette^^

Aber egal, ich schau jetzt mal was dabei rauskommt. Bis jetzt hab ich entweder immer zu lange mim Bieten gewartet dass die Auktion aus war oder kurz davor wurde das ganze zum geschlossenem Bieterkreis und ich konnt wieder nicht mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. August 2009)

Persönliche Erfahrungen mit Swoop hab ich net, aber nen Arbeitskollege von mir hat sich dort ne PS3 und nen 42" TV gekauft... und das ganze ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja, dass mit dem Tipp, nachts zu steigern hat er auch gemacht. Und direkt zwei Sachen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (17. August 2009)

Sachtma, habt ihr auch Probleme mit Firefox 3.5? Direkt nachm Start (also bei jeder neuen Session) hängt sich der Brwoser für 2-3 Sek auf. 

Mein Ereignisprotokoll gibt mir auch nen eindeutigen Fehler aus, nur find ich zu dem nix bei Google -.-



> Fehlerhafte Anwendung firefox.exe, Version 1.9.1.3497, Zeitstempel 0x4a7148bb, fehlerhaftes Modul NPComponent.dll, Version 1.0.0.3290, Zeitstempel 0x4a02dbb1, Ausnahmecode 0xc0000005, Fehleroffset 0x000056ff, Prozess-ID 0xdb8, Anwendungsstartzeit 01ca1f09071f62e3.


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Persönliche Erfahrungen mit Swoop hab ich net, aber nen Arbeitskollege von mir hat sich dort ne PS3 und nen 42" TV gekauft... und das ganze ohne Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachts kaufen hab ich gestern um 1 versucht, aber das hat sich bis heut morgen rausgezögert und jetzt ists geschlossener Bieterkreis ^^


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Sachtma, habt ihr auch Probleme mit Firefox 3.5? Direkt nachm Start (also bei jeder neuen Session) hängt sich der Brwoser für 2-3 Sek auf.
> 
> Mein Ereignisprotokoll gibt mir auch nen eindeutigen Fehler aus, nur find ich zu dem nix bei Google -.-



Nö, installier mal neu und benutz CCleaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------

Was haltet ihr von Windows als Serverbetriebssystem?
und vorallem: winXP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind die Vorurteile noch gerecht?^^ (viele sagen ja: linux is nonplusultra...)


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Nö, installier mal neu und benutz CCleaner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Als ich den Satz: Was haltet ihr von Windows als (Server)betriebssystem? gelesen habe, bekam ich einfach einen Bluescreen, ich weiß nicht wieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Windows geht mir in letzer Zeit so richtig aufn Sack, es funktoniert einfach kaum garnichts. Bildschirm friert ein bei World of Warcraft, auf einmal funktoniert das Headset nicht mehr im L4D Voice, obwohl bei Stimme abpsielen, sich trotzdem hört. Dann erscheinen auf einmal Bluescreens und und...


EDIT: Irgendwie ist durch den Bluescreen meine Soundkarte gefetzt oda so....


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2009)

so meine teile sind da hab auch alels eingebaut und es hat alles funktioniert gleich am anfang , obwohl ich das erste mal nen pc zusammengebaut hab^^

cpu 39 grad , grafikarte 48 grad ..ist okay denk ich mal? xD


----------



## Yaggoth (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Windows geht mir in letzer Zeit so richtig aufn Sack, es funktoniert einfach kaum garnichts. Bildschirm friert ein bei World of Warcraft, auf einmal funktoniert das Headset nicht mehr im L4D Voice, obwohl bei Stimme abpsielen, sich trotzdem hört. Dann erscheinen auf einmal Bluescreens und und...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Irgendwie ist durch den Bluescreen meine Soundkarte gefetzt oda so....




Ähm ja, und du bist dir sicher dass windows daran Schuld hat? ^^


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Ähm ja, und du bist dir sicher dass windows daran Schuld hat? ^^




Ja, wer sonst. Wenn ich vor paar Stunden noch mit meinem Headset reden konnte und auf einmal garnicht mehr oder ich einfach hier was schreibe und auf einmal Bluescreen kriege, habe ich eine besondere Bluescreen Taste gedrückt?

Mag das Betriebssystem so langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Offensichtlich hast du irgendwas kaputt gemacht... es kann sich nicht alleine Kaputt machen... es ist zwar Windows... aber das schafft es dann doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Glaub ich setz einfach nochmal Vista neu auf, vielleicht gehts dann besser ^^


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Ähm ja, und du bist dir sicher dass windows daran Schuld hat? ^^



Das Problem sitzt meist 30cm hinterm Bildschirm :O  xD

Meiner Meinung nach ist Windows als Server oder allgemein garnicht so schlecht.
Es sind bloß die Vorurteile und die Linux/MacOS Fanaten, die immer sagen: Windoof? Alles shice!

Ok, man könnte mich nun genauso hinstellen, bloß auf Windowsseite, aber ich sehe auch ein, das Linux in manchen Punkten wesentlich besser ist - aber nicht in allen.

Das ist genauso wie auf einem Klassentreffen. Bill Gates ist hoch angesehen und hats zu was gebracht, trotzdem wird er bestimmt von manchen noch als stinkendes Kellerkind bezeichnet^^  (nur ein extremes Beispiel).

Nira =D


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Windows ist einfach auf gut Deutsch scheiße programmiert, selbst bei einer Vorstellung von einer Windows-Software wo Billgates und sein Assistant dastanden, erscheinte auf einmal ein Bluescreen und er lächelte nur. Es liegt also nicht wirklich an uns.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGLhuF3L48U


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

du vergleichst grad einen Taschenrechner mit einem Cluster...

Windows ist nicht shice programmiert, ganz im Gegenteil.
Bastel du mal ein OS. Ich persönlich stufe dies als Königsdisziplin ein - da werden mir bestimmt auch ein haufen leute zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Wenns so schein mag.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Wenn Microsoft 2 Programmierer pro PC zuteilt kannst du Qualität erwarten... einer Schreibt den COde, der andere kontrolliert, verbesser usw.
Was haste bei Linux? OpenSource - eine Community die jedes Jahr eine neue Version rausbringt, was viiel zu schnell ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Was soll er denn sonst machen außer lächeln? Total in Panik ausbrechen und schreiend im Kreis rennen?
Sowas ist einfach peinlich, innerlich ist er mit Sicherheit halb zusammengebrochen aber das ist eine Fernsehübertragung gewesen also schön Form wahren und nichts anmerken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sowas passiert nunmal... da kann man nichts machen... es stürzen auch dauernd Flugzeuge ab und keiner meckert rum, dass Flugzeuge beschissen gebaut sind...


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Wenn man nur Mac auf seinem PC installieren könnte, wäre Windows schon längst weg. Weil ich könnte meine Programme, die ich jetzt habe , immer noch benutzen. Sehe daher immer noch ein Vorteil.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Jeder 77ste Flug stürzt ab puschel^^

edit:
ja kann sein, macOS kenn ich überhaupt nicht, muss ich zugeben^^


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Flugzeuge die abstürzen sind keine Europäischen Maschienen wie Lufthansa oder Contenital, das sind Maschinen von Africa Airlines, wo keine Wartungen durchgeführt werden und dann gesagt wird, ach komm einmal geht noch und dann passierts.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Was haste bei Linux? OpenSource - eine Community die jedes Jahr eine neue Version rausbringt, was viiel zu schnell ist


Wieso ist das zu schnell? Ich benutze zwar Vista als Hauptbetriebssystem, aber mein openSuse 11.1 mit KDE 4.3 läuft auch super stabil und ich hatte noch keine Probleme damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, über OS X auf nem PC würd ich mich auch freuen.. was nicht heisst dass ich Windows wegwerfern würde, aber wäre ne nette Alternative.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Flugzeuge die abstürzen sind keine Europäischen Maschienen wie Lufthansa oder Contenital, das sind Maschinen von Africa Airlines, wo keine Wartungen durchgeführt werden und dann gesagt wird, ach komm einmal geht noch und dann passierts.



Natürlich... alles klar... schonmal Nachrichten gesehen? Es stürzen genug Europäische und Amerikanische Flugzeuge ab... und woher willst du wissen, dass die keine Wartung durchführen? Vorurteile ftw oder was?

Und Windows wäre längst noch nicht weg, weil das MacOS vielleicht maximal zum arbeiten taugt... aber bei 150+ Spielen kriegt es von mir nur nen dicken Mittelfinger!


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Dann gib mir mal 5 Nachrichten in letzten 6 Monaten wo eine Europäische oder Amerikanische Maschine abgestürzt ist. Sowas passiert zu 0,1%, es ist das sicherste was es nur gibt, fliegen. Wenn man alle Autounfälle in den Nachrichten bringen würde, da würde die Zeit nicht mal reichen.


EDIT: Tja, wenn Mac zuerst gekommen wäre, würde Windows den Mittelfinger bekommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann gib mir mal 5 Nachrichten in letzten 6 Monaten wo eine Europäische oder Amerikanische Maschine abgestürzt ist. Sowas passiert zu 0,1%, es ist das sicherste was es nur gibt, fliegen. Wenn man alle Autounfälle in den Nachrichten bringen würde, da würde die Zeit nicht mal reichen.



Am Arsch!
Das sicherste ist immernoch unsere Schwebebahn...

Aber das zu diskutieren ist sowieso ermüdend... jemand der offensichtlich nicht zugeben will das er einfach nicht anständig damit umgehen kann, wird sich nicht rumreden lassen...


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Wartungen müssen bei allen Airlines durchgeführt werden, auch bei Ryanair und wie die ganzen Billigflieger heissen. Da wird dann eben am Service gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (17. August 2009)

Leopard kannst du installieren...


Jedoch halte ich einige Microsoft OS für wirklich wirklich gut. Man kann Ihnen Marktmachtmissbrauch, überzogene Preise und evtl Spionage nachsagen, aber dass die alle nur Dung im Kopf haben und daher nicht programmieren können halte ich für blödsinn. 
Meist sitzt der Fehler vor dem PC. Wenn er mal nicht vor dem PC sitzt, suche mal nach anderen Programmen auf dem Rechner die nicht von Microsoft sind, sich aber ggf. mit Windows behaken. Damit meine ich nicht nur Viren, Trojaner, oder sonstige "Schädlingssoftware" für die Microsoft nichts kann, sondern lediglich versucht mit ihnen klar zu kommen sondern auch sämtliche anderen Programme.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Naja, nicht wirklich legal. Ist zwar ne rechtliche Grauzone, aber da man doch eine gecrackte/gehackte Version installiert würde ich es nicht riskieren, auch wenn man ne Lizenz hat.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Man kann doch nicht http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001QTXLXC...;pf_rd_i=301128 auf einem Windows PC installieren.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Hört auf zu streiten... 

Das sicherste ist zuhause bleiben, da geht man kein Risiko ein (ok, außer vom FLugzeug getroffen zu werden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher kann MacOS und Linux mehr, aber den beiden fehlt eine richtige Führungskraft, die sagt, wo es langgeht. Bei Mac müsste eher die Sturheit weg.
Aber windows ürde lange nich verschwinden. Wieso sollte ich mich umgewöhnen? Damit ich genauso schnell arbeite? Nö, die zeit spar ich mir =)

So denken doch die meisten bzw handeln die meisten..

Nira =)


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Hier gehts einfach drumm, Windows war das erste Betriebssystem das sich durch gesetzt hat, deswegen wurde alles dafür programmiert, jeder PC hat fast nur Windows drauf.

Blizzard kam mit World of Warcraft, jeder spielt es, Warhammer kam, setzt sich nicht durch, Hellgate London hat sich nicht durch gesetzt.

Es gibt nunmal nur eine Person die ganz oben steht.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Ja Sora, wenn du die Leopard DVD einlegst bricht das Setup ab sobald es merkt dass du keinen Mac hast. Es gibt aber ein paar Möglichkeiten das mit einer speziellen Leopard-DVD zu umgehen, aber wie gesagt - rechtliche Grauzone. Falls es dich interessiert, google mal nach Kalyway.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja Sora, wenn du die Leopard DVD einlegst bricht das Setup ab sobald es merkt dass du keinen Mac hast. Es gibt aber ein paar Möglichkeiten das mit einer speziellen Leopard-DVD zu umgehen, aber wie gesagt - rechtliche Grauzone. Falls es dich interessiert, google mal nach Kalyway.



Und genau das ist das Problem, Windows kannst du ohne Probleme aufn Mac installieren... Apple lässt aber nicht zu, dass das MacOS aufn PC kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo ist hier jetzt wer dämlich?


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Ganz klar, Windows.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hier gehts einfach drumm, Windows war das erste Betriebssystem das sich durch gesetzt hat, deswegen wurde alles dafür programmiert, jeder PC hat fast nur Windows drauf.
> 
> Blizzard kam mit World of Warcraft, jeder spielt es, Warhammer kam, setzt sich nicht durch, Hellgate London hat sich nicht durch gesetzt.
> 
> Es gibt nunmal nur eine Person die ganz oben steht.



Hellgate London und Warhammer haben sich nicht durchgesetzt, weil Blizz marktführer ist.
Blizz hat einfach viel zu hohe Maßstäbe gesetzt, die alle anderen nun übertrumpfen müssen.
Das Problem: Blizz muss sich selbst auch übertrumpfen, um weiter bestehen zu können.
Das heißt, dass die anderen doppelt übertrumpfen müssen, damit sie den übertrumpf von Blizzard auf Blizzard schaffen und oben bleiben.

Blizzard allgemein ist außerdem für Qualität usw. bekannt. Aber nichts desto trotz..
Crytek war auch ein noname unter den Ego-Shootern... es hat sich durchgesetzt!


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Klar lassen die das nicht zu, dann würde sich kaum noch einer einen Mac kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja nicht so dass Apple herausragende Hardware zu super Preisen verbaut, der Hauptbeweggrund sich einen Mac zu kaufen ist immernoch das OS (und evtl auch wegen dem Design und dem Apfel auf der Rückseite bei den Notebooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Windows.



Windows ist daran Schuld, dass Apple nicht will, dass das MacOS nicht auf nen PC kommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu Geil!



EspCap schrieb:


> Klar lassen die das nicht zu, dann würde sich kaum noch einer einen Mac kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben drum... Apple will ausschließlich seine vollkommen überteuerte Hardware verkaufen... aber Windows ist ja daran Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Das besondere ist ja, der Apfel leuchtet!

Schade das es bei dem iPhone nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Stimmt, das wär cool wenn der leuchten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das besondere ist ja, der Apfel leuchtet!
> 
> Schade das es bei dem iPhone nicht so ist
> 
> ...



DAS ist natürlich der totale Kaufgrund... "Der Apfel leuchtet!"
Aber meine 150+ Spiele kann ich trotzdem nicht drauf zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Meine Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Left 4 Dead sollten darauf funktonieren, Left 4 Dead 2 würde dann auch funktonieren, Diablo 3 denke ich auch mal.


Aber leider kostet son MacBook über 1000 Euro ;/ Das dauert schon über nen Jahr bis man das mal hat.


----------



## Yaggoth (17. August 2009)

Und selbst wenn du sagst: "Nur weil Windows zu erst da war hat es sich durchgesetzt." bedeutet das ja nicht, dass es schlecht ist... also wo ist das Problem, mal abgesehen, von deinem Windows-Hass? Der ist nämlich überflüssig ^^

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/72609-test-sel...-intel-mac.html
http://bloghouse.org/de/apple_mac_os_x_leo...pc_installieren 
usw... ja du darfst es nicht und trotzdem würdest du nicht gehindert...


Apple disqualifiziert sich meist durch ihre Sturrheit: Wenn du den I-Pod benutzt, sollst du auch I-Tunes benutzen, Wenn du Leopard haben willst, sollst du nen Mac kaufen... ich würde da Microsoft schon alleine deshalb große intelligenz zusprechen, dass sie da nicht ganz so einschränkend sind. Alleine deshalb wird Microsoft nicht so schnell verdrängt ;-)


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Wo wird gerade bei leuchtenden Äpfeln sind fällt mir dieses Bild ein das good old Steve mal bei einer Keynote gezeigt hat..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer mehr als 5 'normale' Laptops findet ist gut ^^


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

_Warm..

..es ist so..

WARM -_-_


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Meine Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Left 4 Dead sollten darauf funktonieren, Left 4 Dead 2 würde dann auch funktonieren, Diablo 3 denke ich auch mal.
> 
> 
> Aber leider kostet son MacBook über 1000 Euro ;/ Das dauert schon über nen Jahr bis man das mal hat.



Achso... weil DEINE Spiele darauf laufen ist es natürlich VIIIIEL besser... verstehe...
und für über 1000€ mittelmaß Macbook krieg ich schon nen anständigen Windows Laptop der auch zu was zu gebrauchen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Lustiges Bild ^^



> Achso... weil DEINE Spiele darauf laufen ist es natürlich VIIIIEL besser... verstehe...



Dazu sag ich mal nichts.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

Das mit dem Mac/Apple ist so ein Streitthema. Ich mag OS X auch nicht sonderlich, ich bleib bei Windows.


Zu nem anderen Thema: Ich hab heut erfahren, dass ich die Accelero S1 doch nicht bekomme, da es die anscheinend beim örtl. Händler nichtmehr gibt. Da ich mich ich den letzten Tagen aber eh nach dem Sinn gefrag hab, bin ich nun eigentlich froh darüber, da ich sonst wahrscheinlich eh storniert hätte, da es an sich Blödsinn ist.

Dafür habe ich 2x einen Arctic Cooling 120mm PWM-Lüfter gekauft (Link). 

Den einen habe ich ins Netzteil gebaut (mit Kabelbinder, da der originale 140mm hatte), das ist jetzt endlich nichtmehr unerträglich laut, sondern angenehm leise. Was ich mit dem anderen mache weiß ich noch nicht, vielleicht an den Mugen1 schnallen dass dort auch 2 hängen, mal sehen. Aber Lüfter kann man nie zuviele haben

Außerdem habe ich noch meinen kleinen Schreihals, die HD4830, umgebaut. HIS verbaut leider nur einen 2Pin Lüfter, der natürlich nicht regelbar ist. Den habe ich abmontiert und einen mit Gummi entkoppelten 80mm AC-Lüfter (Link) rangebastelt.
Die Grafikkarte ist jetzt aber recht dick, belegt 4Slots. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Der Kleber an der Nabe ist übrigens ab, weil ich das Lager geschmiert habe.

Hier noch Bilder der umgebauten Grafikkarte:
[img=http://www.buffed.de/cimg71000ztt.jpg] [img=http://www.buffed.de/cimg7101cxcb.jpg]


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

_Auch nicht schlecht :  Klick mich!

_


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

stimmt, die gibts laut Preisvergleich normal erst ab ~160€.


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2009)

wollt nochma danke sagen für eure hilfe...mein neuer pc läuft einwandfrei


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

wunderbar, freut mich


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> wollt nochma danke sagen für eure hilfe...mein neuer pc läuft einwandfrei



_Bilder? "Testbericht(e)? Los los! :X_


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2009)

püh nix bilder , nix camera hab ^^ , testberichte hmm ...cpu 41 grad beim zocken grake 54 grad beim zocken


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

_Was hastn nochmal bestellt? Hab nicht wirklich mitgelesen die Tage _


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2009)

War euch irgendwie der Kaffe zu stark heut morgen?

Arbeitet lieber etwas, anstatt euch zu streiten. Oder habt ihr alle Urlaub?^^

Und ja, ich hab Urlaub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Niranda: Microsoft Server ist super, lass dir nichts einreden.^^ Allerdings heißt es in großen Firmen mit eigenen Rechenzentrum meistens wohl eh nicht, Microsoft oder OpenSource, sondern viel eher sowohl als auch.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Bin heut zu früh aufgestanden, glaub das war mein Problem.


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2009)

öhm ati radeon 4870 ,amd phenom x4 940, 4gb ddr2 1066 , gigabyte ma770-ud3 mainboard dazu ein antec ninhundred two gehäuse =)


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> öhm ati radeon 4870 ,amd phenom x4 940, 4gb ddr2 1066 , gigabyte ma770-ud3 mainboard dazu ein antec ninhundred two gehäuse =)




Selbe System wie ich, nur mit ner GTX260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

_Sauber ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin heut zu früh aufgestanden, glaub das war mein Problem.


Und ich zu spät.. da ist man irgendwie den ganzen Tag verpennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

ich will mal einen Kommentar zu meiner 4Slot-Grafikkarte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> War euch irgendwie der Kaffe zu stark heut morgen?
> 
> Arbeitet lieber etwas, anstatt euch zu streiten. Oder habt ihr alle Urlaub?^^
> 
> ...



Ich hab immernoch Semesterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich will mal einen Kommentar zu meiner 4Slot-Grafikkarte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Sieht schick aus - ich warte ja auf den Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Wow, 4 Slots sind echt ziemlich dick ^^
Aber wenn es gut kühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was sagen die Temps?


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

naja, die Temperaturen sind ziemlich gleich wie mit dem normalen, aber darum ging es mir ja auch nicht. In erster Linie wollte ich Ruhe, und die hab ich jetzt. Bei meinem "großen" PC ist es mir eh egal, mit der Hardware darf man kein Silent erwarten, aber wenn ich mal was schreibe oder nur surfe will ich meine Ruhe haben.




painschkes schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus - ich warte ja auf den Rest ugly.gif tongue.gif


Ich auch...kommt heute wohl nichtmehr, ich hoff auf morgen.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> @Niranda: Microsoft Server ist super, lass dir nichts einreden.^^ Allerdings heißt es in großen Firmen mit eigenen Rechenzentrum meistens wohl eh nicht, Microsoft oder OpenSource, sondern viel eher sowohl als auch.



Lass ich auch nicht, keine sorge =)
Aber zZ hab ich ja XP auf dem server laufen^^

Mal was anderes:
1) WO würdet ihr Domains kaufen? (1und1 ist zZ das günstigste, was ich finde)
2) Wie funktioniert das genau mit den Subdomains? Dabei dachte ich an sowas wie ts.xxx.de als umleitung auf meinen TS, wobei www.xxx.de die original-domain ist.

Ergänzend:
Ich würde lieber ein "Pack" kaufen, so mit 5-10 Domains und einem Mailpostfach. (Hab keine lust auf meinem Server nen Mailserver einzurichten)^^


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Warm..
> 
> ..es ist so..
> 
> WARM -_-_



Schon bei 32°C In der Sonne auf dem Fahrrad von der Schule nach Hause gefahren ? =/

EspCape komm Css, nach dem Tag habe ich kein Bock mehr.

Unser OLDV Leher oder wie des Fach heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 laberte soviel das ich nach 10 Minuten den seinen Namen vergaß, und es war eine _*Doppelstunde*_

Jetzt muss ich erstmal was abknallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achja Logitech hat mir meine Gleitfüße geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus der Schweitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> EspCape komm Css, nach dem Tag habe ich kein Bock mehr.


Nope, heut ist bei dir die Cusine da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

So Leute... warum zum Henker funktioniert mein Mikro nicht?
Treiber sind alle aktuell, Mikro funktioniert auch nur es wird nicht erkannt von meinem PC... der sagt mir nur das keine Audioaufnahmehardware vorhanden ist... die Kopfhörer vom Mikro (ist so'n "cooles" ein-ohr Headset mit Mikro wie von nem Handy die Freisprechanlage) funktionieren einwandfrei... ich hab echt langsam die Verzweiflung am Start...


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2009)

Bei dir oder bei mir sind die Cousinen da ?


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, wer sonst. Wenn ich vor paar Stunden noch mit meinem Headset reden konnte und auf einmal garnicht mehr oder ich einfach hier was schreibe und auf einmal Bluescreen kriege, habe ich eine besondere Bluescreen Taste gedrückt?
> 
> Mag das Betriebssystem so langsam nicht mehr.


Jaja, ein PC-Experte wie Klos kommt jahrelang problemlos mit einer Windowsinstallation aus, aber Windows ist total scheiße...

Immer diese DAUs :O

@Selor: Mikro im Treiber aktiviert? ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jaja, ein PC-Experte wie Klos kommt jahrelang problemlos mit einer Windowsinstallation aus, aber Windows ist total scheiße...
> 
> Immer diese DAUs :O
> 
> @Selor: Mikro im Treiber aktiviert? ;D



Also... in dem Realtek HD audio center dingens... wird es mir angezeigt...
Muss ich des noch woanders aktivieren?^^


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Treiber sind alle aktuell, Mikro funktioniert auch nur es wird nicht erkannt von meinem PC... der sagt mir nur das keine Audioaufnahmehardware vorhanden ist... die Kopfhörer vom Mikro (ist so'n "cooles" ein-ohr Headset mit Mikro wie von nem Handy die Freisprechanlage) funktionieren einwandfrei... ich hab echt langsam die Verzweiflung am Start...


Einfach ein Headset mit Klinke oder USB? Betriebssystem? Wenn's nur ein Klinken-Headset ist brauchst Du ja eh nur den Treiber fuer Deine Soundkarte bzw. den Soundchip. Eventuell musst Du der Software dort mitteilen, wo Du was eingesteckt hast. Unter Vista musst Du eventuell festlegen, welches das Default-Device ist. Wenn's ein USB-Headset ist, koennte das Problem noch sein, dass die Stromversorgung nicht ausreichend ist.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also... in dem Realtek HD audio center dingens... wird es mir angezeigt...
> Muss ich des noch woanders aktivieren?^^



das mikro schatz... das mikro... xD


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Hauptsache immer zu viert auf eine Person. So isses richtig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Einfach ein Headset mit Klinke oder USB? Betriebssystem? Wenn's nur ein Klinken-Headset ist brauchst Du ja eh nur den Treiber fuer Deine Soundkarte bzw. den Soundchip. Eventuell musst Du der Software dort mitteilen, wo Du was eingesteckt hast. Unter Vista musst Du eventuell festlegen, welches das Default-Device ist. Wenn's ein USB-Headset ist, koennte das Problem noch sein, dass die Stromversorgung nicht ausreichend ist.



Nein ist Klinke... wie gesagt, der Kopfhörer an dem Teil funktioniert ja, nur das Mikro nicht und die Treiber sind wie gesagt aktuell, wobei ich grad mal den zweiten Audio Treiber für ATI HDMI Audio ausgeschaltet habe...



Niranda schrieb:


> das mikro schatz... das mikro... xD



Das ist nur zum reinstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist kein Schalter!



Soramac schrieb:


> Hauptsache immer zu viert auf eine Person. So isses richtig.



*nachtret*


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2009)

Wie soll ich eig die alten Gleitfüße abmachen ? einfach abkratzen oder what ? =/

Darf ich auch noch zutreten bin bissel genervt von Schule.


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Glaub heut ist jeder etaws genervt, bin viel zu früh aufgestanden, mir ist warm wie sonst was, Windows nervt mich und und ^^

Bin heute net so gut drauf.


----------



## Niranda (17. August 2009)

heute ist sowieso ein komischer tag....
ich verschütte mein essen...
kann keinenaccount für unsere neue praktikantin anlegen....
hab unser ganzes ip netz umgestellt... und zum schluss wieder zurückgestellt, weil nix ging... o.o warum acuh immer... xD

Naja... gestern war ich auch bisschen zu lange wach.. habe zu lange counterstrike gezockt xD  naja was solls... chef nich da, kolege nich da... nur eine praktikantin und ne studentin... xD

---------------

nun beantwortet mir mal bitte mein fragen weiter oben... =/
büüüüüddeeeee =))

Schön feierabend ecuh allen..
Niraa =D


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Ach türlich, heut ist ja Montag, fällt mir grad erst ein.


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin heute net so gut drauf.



Das sagst du einem der seinen 1. Schultag an der höheren Handelsschule für Fachabi hatte, mit 20 neuen Idioten in nem Stickigem Zimmer im 4 Stock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> heute ist sowieso ein komischer tag....
> ich verschütte mein essen...



Man kann Essen verschütten ? Ich dachte nur trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab leider keine Antwort auf deine Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielst du mit deinen Praktikanten immer Cs und wer gewinnt bekommt mehr lohn oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch schönen Feierabend.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2009)

Ähm bei mir Nebola, keine Ahnung warum ich bei dir geschrieben hab Oo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. August 2009)

was is ne gute grafikkarte bis 130€ von ati und nvidia


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2009)

HD4870/GTX260


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ähm bei mir Nebola, keine Ahnung warum ich bei dir geschrieben hab Oo



Meine 2 waren am Samstag da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka warum du das schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2009)

@Selor Kiith: In den Windows-Soundeigenschaften ist die Lautstärke schon voll aufgedreht oder? Und hoffentlich auch der Mute-Haken draußen^^
Evtl. Mikroverstärkung im Soundtreiber aktivieren(Mikro-Boost)?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. August 2009)

weis einer die Koordinaten des SAPPHIRE Headquarters is hab nur die .3855 Nord und .1875 Ost sind endkoordinaten


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Selor Kiith: In den Windows-Soundeigenschaften ist die Lautstärke schon voll aufgedreht oder? Und hoffentlich auch der Mute-Haken draußen^^
> Evtl. Mikroverstärkung im Soundtreiber aktivieren(Mikro-Boost)?



Wie gesagt, Windows erkennt das Mikro garnicht erst, also ist auch in den Soundeigenschaften von Windows kein Mikro aufgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Wisst ihr eigentlich, wenn ich mir Musik von iTunes Lade, sind die Dateien in einem Ordner gespeischert, das man die auf einem USB Stick oder Sonst wo draufziehen kann, falls mal der PC kaputt geht oder sonst was, das man die Daten bei sich hat. Dann installiert man normal iTunes und schiebt die Dateien rein. Kann ich die jetzt an einem Kumpel schicken und er schiebt die sich bei sich in iTunes rein oder sind die IP Abhängig oder so?


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Nein, aber die sind zu deinem iTunes Account gebunden. Und Musik die über den runtergeladen sind können nur auf 5 Rechnern insgesammt abgespielt werden (du kannst Rechner aber deaktivieren, wenn du mal neu aufsetzen musst oder so). Und ja, die sind in irgendeinem Ordner von iTunes gespeichert, wo genau weis ich gerade auch nicht.. aber du kannst einfach das Albumcover auf den Desktop ziehen, dann hast du alle Lieder aus dem Album auf dem Desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> weis einer die Koordinaten des SAPPHIRE Headquarters is hab nur die .3855 Nord und .1875 Ost sind endkoordinaten



Was willst du denn damit ? Einen Airstrike hinschicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Das heißt, ich könnte ihm jetzt ein Lied schicken und er könnte es in iTunes abspielen?


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Nur wenn er sich mit deinem iTunes-Account einloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann ist sein PC für deine iTunes-Einkäufe aktiviert.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

So habs in MP3 umgewandelt, selbe Qualität. Hat sich leichter geregelt, als gedacht.

Wers mag, kann sich es ja mal anhören: Klick

Hab mal auch eins YouTube hochgeladen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCpHvhnQgR8

/pls Kommentare wegen Soundqualität ^^


----------



## Independent (18. August 2009)

*Selor Kiith:*

Öffne unten rechts das Realtek-Menu indem du auf diesen "orangenen Hörer" klickst. Du siehst da im Menü oben rechts ein Ordnersymbol. Das öffnest du und nun aktivierst du "Frontanschlüsse deaktivieren". Dadurch aktivierst du die Frontanschlüsse und das Mic. 

Klingt komisch, is aber so *Den Song von Löwenzahn dudelt*

Hauta


----------



## RaDon27 (18. August 2009)

hm, Stalker is grad per Post gekommen, bin ja ma gespannt :]


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Lass ich auch nicht, keine sorge =)
Aber zZ hab ich ja XP auf dem server laufen^^

Mal was anderes:
1) WO würdet ihr Domains kaufen? (1und1 ist zZ das günstigste, was ich finde)
2) Wie funktioniert das genau mit den Subdomains? Dabei dachte ich an sowas wie ts.xxx.de als umleitung auf meinen TS, wobei www.xxx.de die original-domain ist.

Ergänzend:
Ich würde lieber ein "Pack" kaufen, so mit 5-10 Domains und einem Mailpostfach. (Hab keine lust auf meinem Server nen Mailserver einzurichten)^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit ? Einen Airstrike hinschicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Sapphire keine schlechte Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> hm, Stalker is grad per Post gekommen, bin ja ma gespannt :]



_Super Spiel , wird dir sicherlich Spaß machen wenn du das Genre magst ;-)

@Hans : Die "neue" VaporX-Serie ist aber super , also würde ich das mit dem Anschlag nochmal überdenken :]_


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit ? Einen Airstrike hinschicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist eine Gewinnspielfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> @Hans : Die "neue" VaporX-Serie ist aber super , also würde ich das mit dem Anschlag nochmal überdenken :]


Den Rest kannst du dir aber in den Ar... schieben. Die sparen einfach an allem, besonders am PCB.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2009)

_Da sind wir einer Meinung , eine andere (bis jetzt rausgekommene Serie) würd ich auch nicht kaufen ;-)_


----------



## RaDon27 (18. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Super Spiel , wird dir sicherlich Spaß machen wenn du das Genre magst ;-)



Bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja so ähnlich wie Fallout, Endzeit eben. Mit Rollenspielaspekten, genial! Aber wird wohl das besser machen, was ich in Fallout irgendwie vermisst hab: Richtige Schießereien im Egoshooterformat!


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCpHvhnQgR8

Wie findet Ihr die Musik-Qualität? :< mir kommt die Stimme so leise vor.


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

ist ganz gut. Das von RS hab ich noch nicht runtergeladen.

Ich hab am PC aber auch (noch) keine guten Boxen, um zwischen gut und schlecht unterscheiden zu können. Mit meinem Sennheiser-Headset, was an sich gut was taugt, hört es sich aber gut an.


Soramac, du hast du das G35? Wie ist da der Klang/Bass? Kannst du vielleicht mit dem Z-5500 vergleichen? (vielleicht ein Vergleich der hinkt, aber als Anhaltspunkt)


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand von euch aus persönlichen Erfahrungen eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, die wirklich sehr, sehr leise ist und performance-mäßig ungefähr auf dem Niveau zwischen Geforce 9600 GT und ATI4770 anzusiedeln ist.

Bin grad dabei die Teile eines PC's für meinen zukünftigen Schwiegervater zusammenzustellen, da sein uralter Athlon die Krätsche gemacht hat.
Das Ding soll sehr, sehr leise werden. Da ich für andere Kollegen aber nur immer Highend-Grafikkarten verbaue, habe ich in dem Leistungsbereich keine Erfahrungen mit eizelnen Exemplaren. Und spontan lacht mich da einfach mal garnichts an, was Lüfter angeht.

Ne 9600 GT passiv wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist ganz gut. Das von RS hab ich noch nicht runtergeladen.
> 
> Ich hab am PC aber auch (noch) keine guten Boxen, um zwischen gut und schlecht unterscheiden zu können. Mit meinem Sennheiser-Headset, was an sich gut was taugt, hört es sich aber gut an.
> 
> ...




Nunja, G35 ist ein Headset und Z-5500 eine super 5.1 System für den PC und vom Preis her ist das schon ein ganz großer Unterschied. 

Aber für mich ist das G35 Headset genau so gut zu hören - Musik , ganz groß z.B. in Left 4 Dead der 7.1 Surround System vom Headset. Das ist in Spielen ein super Feeling. 

Der Klang/Bass ist eigentlich sehr ordentlich, falls man mal nicht mehr so laut z.B. Nachts mit dem Z5500 hören kann, nimmt man das Headset. Ist ein wirklich gutes, aber der Preis nunmal ;/


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch aus persönlichen Erfahrungen eine Grafikkarte empfehlen, die wirklich sehr, sehr leise ist und performance-mäßig ungefähr auf dem Niveau zwischen Geforce 9600 GT und ATI4770 anzusiedeln ist.
> 
> Bin grad dabei die Teile eines PC's für meinen zukünftigen Schwiegervater zusammenzustellen, da sein uralter Athlon die Krätsche gemacht hat.
> Das Ding soll sehr, sehr leise werden. Da ich für andere Kollegen aber nur immer Highend-Grafikkarten verbaue, habe ich in dem Leistungsbereich keine Erfahrungen mit eizelnen Exemplaren. Und spontan lacht mich da einfach mal garnichts an, was Lüfter angeht.
> ...


Semipassiv. Mit einem Gehäuse wo das Nt unten ist und für einen Luftzug sorgt. Als Verstärkung vlt. noch einen Slipstream 800 dazu.


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr und S-Flex kaufen, da die Slipstream ab und an unter Lagerschleifen leiden.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr und S-Flex kaufen, da die Slipstream ab und an unter Lagerschleifen leiden.


Der Slipstream ist aber, vom restlichen Geräusch her, leiser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

So, ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab eben beim MM Hawx gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 50 verschiede Flugzeuge klingen doch sehr verlockend, ich bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

echt? Ich hab nur schon ein paar Mal gehört, dass die Slipstream (in seltenen Fällen) Lagerschleifen haben sollen.

Ich selbst hab in meinem Gehäuse insgesammt 6 S-Flex 1200rpm. 4 am Gehäuse, 2 am Mugen. Mit denen bin ich zufrieden, kaufen würde ich sie aber nicht nocheinmal. Warum? Weil es für das Geld einfach bessere gibt. (Noiseblocker, Tacens Ventus).


edit: EspCap, viel Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab wieder die Freude an GTA IV entdeckt, mit dem Xbox-Controller ist das genial. Und der Controller ist suuper! Alle Spiele, die ich bisher getestet habe, erkennen den Controller sofort und die Steuerung ist wie an der Konsole (Mirrors Edge, GTA IV, HAWX, Grid und Dirt). Das Geld hat sich gelohnt!

Ich hab für GTA IV Patch 1.0.4.0 installiert und seit dem ist mein Savegame weg. War aber erst bei ca. 30%, nu muss ich nochmal von vorne anfangen. Vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, da die Steuerung ja radikal anders ist. Im Moment hab ich aber leider wenig Zeit zum zocken, da ich in einer Woche eine Hochzeitszeitung fertig haben sollte...das gibt noch nen Stress.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Japp, GTA IV hab ich neulich auch mal wieder gespielt (macht vor allem Online viel Spaß, GTA-Rennen sind einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und auch mal mit dem Xbox-Controller versucht. Sagen wir ich hab gemerkt warum ich solche spiele gerne am PC spiele, mit Maus und Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem Autoaiming ists langweilig und ansonsten ist es deutlich schwerer zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bleib für GTA IV mal bei Maus/Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, G35 ist ein Headset und Z-5500 eine super 5.1 System für den PC und vom Preis her ist das schon ein ganz großer Unterschied.
> 
> Aber für mich ist das G35 Headset genau so gut zu hören - Musik , ganz groß z.B. in Left 4 Dead der 7.1 Surround System vom Headset. Das ist in Spielen ein super Feeling.
> 
> Der Klang/Bass ist eigentlich sehr ordentlich, falls man mal nicht mehr so laut z.B. Nachts mit dem Z5500 hören kann, nimmt man das Headset. Ist ein wirklich gutes, aber der Preis nunmal ;/



Also mein Logitech Z-5500 hängt an ner Creative X-FI Soundkarte und der Sound ist einfach... <333

Beim G35 find ichs schade, das es keine Klinkenversion gibt, aber naja =(
Wenn du damit richtig Laut hören willst denkst du danach, du hast Blechscheiben im Ohr^^
Der Bass ist nicht so gewaltig wie von der Anlage und auch nicht so einschmiegsam.

Für normale Lautstärke aber völlig ok und zumeist besser als sehr viele andere Headsets.

Die einzigen Mankos:
- G Tasten sind nicht frei programmierbar (oder ich finde es nicht), man benutzt sie eig auch sogut wie nie^^
- Klettverschluss ist sehr empfindlich (das Klettband reißt ab, wenn man das Polster nicht vorsichtig entfernt)
- sehr sehr teuer =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> *Selor Kiith:*
> 
> Öffne unten rechts das Realtek-Menu indem du auf diesen "orangenen Hörer" klickst. Du siehst da im Menü oben rechts ein Ordnersymbol. Das öffnest du und nun aktivierst du "Frontanschlüsse deaktivieren". Dadurch aktivierst du die Frontanschlüsse und das Mic.
> 
> ...



Was wann wo? Ich klicke unten Rechts neben meiner Uhr auf den orangenen Lautsprecher rechts, da ist kein Ordner Symbol, wenn ich doppelklicke öffnet sich das Realtek HD Audio-Manager Fenster aber nirgends ist ein Ordner oder irgendeine Option von wegen Frontanschlüsse aktivieren etc.
Vorallendingen habe ich es ja auch hinten probiert reinzustecken, da lief et ja auch net und dat Frontkopfhöreranschlussvieh funktioniert ja auch...


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Japp, GTA IV hab ich neulich auch mal wieder gespielt (macht vor allem Online viel Spaß, GTA-Rennen sind einfach cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für motorad macht sich mein KreuzBox-Kontroler viiiel besser (hochstarter und sunn müll, für die Gewichtsverlagerung einfach porno).
Aber sonst auch: Maus + Tastatur = unschlagbar^^

PS: Auch im Heli macht sich der Kontroler besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@Pushel, soll ich mal bei dir per Teamviewer guggn? =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Edit:
> @Pushel, soll ich mal bei dir per Teamviewer guggn? =P



Muss jetzt gleich weg Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Hab auch Z5500 und die Creative X-FI Soundkarte und ja, das ist wirklich extrem, habe noch nie über 50% Lautstärke gehört, so extrem ist das schon. Kannst Sonntag morgen die Fenster aufmachen und dann son Gottesdienst aus Türkei abspielen lassen, wo jemand dann so rumlabert: Oh jamehjaaaa ohjäää, Osamaaa  ^^

Das G35 ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem Z5500 , aber top Soundqualität und der Bass ist sehr gut, einer der besten Headsets, wenn nicht sogar beste.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

> PS: Auch im Heli macht sich der Kontroler besser wink.gif


Find ich mal gar nicht ^^ Ich war froh dass ich überhaupt abheben und laden konnte mit dem Teil, von fliegen geschweigedenn schiessen mal ganz abgesehen. Ich müsst mal meine alte Flugsteuerung ausgraben... ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab auch Z5500 und die Creative X-FI Soundkarte und ja, das ist wirklich extrem, habe noch nie über 50% Lautstärke gehört, so extrem ist das schon. Kannst Sonntag morgen die Fenster aufmachen und dann son Gottesdienst aus Türkei abspielen lassen, wo jemand dann so rumlabert: Oh jamehjaaaa ohjäää, Osamaaa  ^^


Ja, das stimmt, als ich es das erste Mal angeschlossen hatte hab ich auch überlegt es einmal komplett aufzudrehen und die Nachbarn zu ärgern. Ich geh bei der Lautstärke nie über 4 Strich. Als Soundkarte hab ich ne Asus Xonar D1.

Ich denke ich werde demnächst mal das hier mit 11 fachem Boost und offenen Fenstern abspielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab auch Z5500 und die Creative X-FI Soundkarte und ja, das ist wirklich extrem, habe noch nie über 50% Lautstärke gehört, so extrem ist das schon. Kannst Sonntag morgen die Fenster aufmachen und dann son Gottesdienst aus Türkei abspielen lassen, wo jemand dann so rumlabert: Oh jamehjaaaa ohjäää, Osamaaa  ^^
> 
> Das G35 ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem Z5500 , aber top Soundqualität und der Bass ist sehr gut, einer der besten Headsets, wenn nicht sogar beste.



Bei 50% dröhnt es ja schon extrem (Soundkarte ist ei mir immer auf 80% - 90%) und fühlt sich fast so wie in ner Disco an^^
Lauter hab ich mir noch nie getraut xD

Aber das Headset ist echt Top, alles von Logitech ist einsame Spitze finde ich! =)


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, als ich es das erste Mal angeschlossen hatte hab ich auch überlegt es einmal komplett aufzudrehen und die Nachbarn zu ärgern. Ich geh bei der Lautstärke nie über 4 Strich. Als Soundkarte hab ich ne Asus Xonar D1.




Wenn man bei meiner Soundkarte X-FI Crystalizer anmacht und auf 100 aufdreht, fliegt man aufjedenfall vom Subwoofer weg, denk ich mal. Oder die Rippen im Bauch wackeln mit ^^

PS: Besonders wenn man noch nen Lied mit 256kbits oder höher hat, da ist der Bass aufjedenfall super.

Nur ich finde die Einstellung für cmss nicht


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Ich weiss nur noch nicht, wie ich meine Ohren schützen soll.............


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

der steht bei mir auf 90%, 100% ist zu extrem.. also von den höhen her (ok kommt auf die Tunereinstellungen an)


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Ich denk mal ich hab schon ein leichten Gehörschaden ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> der steht bei mir auf 90%, 100% ist zu extrem.. also von den höhen her (ok kommt auf die Tunereinstellungen an)


Soundkarte immer auf 100% bei mir und Z-5500 auf 1,5-2,5 Strich. mehr ist mir schon zu laut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

So nochmal hinten versucht: Keine Neuigkeit immernoch sagt Windows mir "Keine Audioaufnahmehardware gefunden"


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Wisst ihr aber wie ich cmss ausschalte?

Ah supi, habs.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wisst ihr aber wie ich cmss ausschalte?


Was ist das?


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Was ist das?




Wenn du Probleme hast mit der Musik, wenn die zwischen leise und laut immer schwankt. Sprich für kurzem Moment wirds leise und dann wieder lauter und mit CMSS-3D kann man es ausschalten.

EDIT: Selor Kiith was möchtest du denn machen und wogenau ist dsa Problem?


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

Ich fass es nicht! Auf der Gamescom wird eine GTX295 für das dämlichste Messe-Foto verlost!! 

Quelle


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

wann fängt nochmal die Gamescom an und wo? xD
Bei verrückten sachen bin ich die beste!! xD


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

Ach Niranda...ich hab extra _nur für dich_ google bemüht. Direkt der erste Treffer wusste Bescheid: 19.-23.08.09 in Köln.

www.gamescom.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ach Niranda...ich hab extra _nur für dich_ google bemüht. Direkt der erste Treffer wusste Bescheid: 19.-23.08.09 in Köln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte doch nur sehen wer mich mag und wer nicht ^___^  :-*


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Mach doch einfach eine Abstimmung auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Oh man.. und was gibts für das beste Messefoto?^^

Naja, ich denke wenn dann werd ich auf die IFA gehen, mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Ich fahre vl donnerstag oder Freitag hin, muss man die Karten vorbestellen?


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oh man.. und was gibts für das beste Messefoto?^^



Eine ASUS GTX295 Mars aus der R.O.G. Serie (Republic of Gamers). Die Karte ist die schnellste erhältliche Gaming-Karte und besteht aus 2 GTX285-Chips. Außerdem ist die Serie auf 1.000 Stück limitiert.

Also EspCap: Sollten weitere Fragen bestehen frag nach, ich schaue gerne für dich auf div. Seiten nach, die man selbst auch innerhalb von Sekunden findet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Ach das ist doch nen Witz, das man nur mit som Bändchen bei der Messe sich die Spiele anschauen darf. Diablo 3 ab 16 toll, ich spiele Left 4 Dead ist ab 18 ... 

was darf man sich dann anschauen, supa mario 4 reloaded + multiplayer funktion oda was.


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2009)

jugendschutz halt , find ich schon richtig so. manche spiele sind halt erst für ältere und gehört nicht in hände von kindern.

Mal abgesehnd avon das ich mit 12 damals schon spiele ab 18 gespielt hab *hust* , aber rein rechtlich müssen sie das tun sonst ärger von mächtigen politikern etc *hust*


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Ja, ich sehs doch nur, ich spiels ja net. Was ist das fürn Quatsch, kinde rab 6 Jahre + Eltern und Kinder ab 10 ohne Eltern dürfen da hin. Was willstn dir da anschauen, da sind nur Spiele ab 12 und 16.

Typisch Deutsch. Man schaut es sich doch nur an... und ich spiel Left 4 Dead besser als manch 18+ Jährige. So ein Schwachsinn dort.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Die wollen doch nur, dass Du nicht verdorben wirst und Dich doch noch zu einem gesunden und nuetzlichen Mitglied der Gesellschaft entwickelst. Sieh es einfach als Zeichen ihres Vertrauens an. Andere haetten diese Hoffnung laengst aufgegeben.

PS: Hintergrund sind freilich die Jugendschutz-Gesetze. Du machst Dich ja nicht strafbar indem Du die Sachen trotzdem spielst - aber der Haendler bzw. hier der Standbetreiber schon, wenn er Dir die Sachen zugaenglich macht. Haettest Du nun eine volljaehrige Aufsichtsperson dabei, wuerde die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Independent (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den neuesten Realtek-treiber habe ich dieses Menü. Eventuell mit rechtsklick oder so...

Der gelbe Ordner da oben rechts.

bei mir ging auch der Sound, nur als ich das deaktiviert habe ging erst das Mic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Aber ich glaube man kann bei solchen Altersgrenze schon klare Linien ziehen, wenn jemand der 16 ist, nen Spiel ab 18 spielt, naund ?

wenn jetzt nen 11 jähriger mit nem Draht die Köpfe abschneidet wie in Menhunt ist das wohl etwas anderes.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

WoW ist ab 12....
Aber ich find manche Quests heftig.. da zerlegste mal Tiere, indem du sie mit Bomben fütterst... dort folterst du einen wehrlosen gefangenen.. hier legst du minen, damit tiere draufgehen.. da klaust du kleine Kinder von den Eltern...

Counterstrike hat mich mit 13/14 Jahren auch nicht verdorben.. oder findet ihr mich verdorben? xD


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Hast du Steam und cs? xD


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lust auf ne Runde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Eine ASUS GTX295 Mars aus der R.O.G. Serie (Republic of Gamers). Die Karte ist die schnellste erhältliche Gaming-Karte und besteht aus 2 GTX285-Chips. Außerdem ist die Serie auf 1.000 Stück limitiert.
> 
> Also EspCap: Sollten weitere Fragen bestehen frag nach, ich schaue gerne für dich auf div. Seiten nach, die man selbst auch innerhalb von Sekunden findet
> 
> ...


Mit 'bestes Foto' meinte ich eigentlich das eindruckvollste, und nicht das 'witzigste, coolste oder verrückteste Messefoto' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber mehr ne rethorische Frage ^^

Und wenn du Steam hast gib mal deinen Namen, Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vll bin ich nacher auch noch für ne Runde GG oder so zu haben, aber vorerst bin ich noch von HAWX begeistert ^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

hab ich schon auch so verstanden Mein Post war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Das hab ich mir schon auch gedacht, wusste nur nicht ob du meinen auch richtig verstanden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Gibts eigentlich ein Plan was es auf der Gamescom alles gibt?


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Frag doch mal Asoriel - vielleicht wirft er nochmal sein Google an und findet die bestimmt arg versteckte Website der Gamescom und dort womoeglich eine Uebersicht der Events und Aussteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

http://news.gamescom.de/2009/08/liste-alle...veroffentlicht/

Wenn das die Liste sind, gibts doch einige Spiele unter 16 wenn ich mich jetzt nicht an der Alterfreisgabe irre.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://news.gamescom.de/2009/08/liste-alle...veroffentlicht/
> 
> Wenn das die Liste sind, gibts doch einige Spiele unter 16 wenn ich mich jetzt nicht an der Alterfreisgabe irre.



Warum sollten auch nur Spiele für Personen über 16Jahre vorgestellt werden?
Hier stehn übrigens alle Events die auf der Gamescom sein werden: http://www.gamescom.de/diemesse/rahmenprogramm.php

Aber ich glaub eh dass das ganze jetzt mehr eine Kinderveranstaltung werden wird, wenn ich mir schon die TV-Werbung anschaue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2009)

und wenn ich mir die liste von ea an schau , denk ich mir das die zu viele spiele herstellen (oder lassen) wo 80% nur schrott bei ist =)


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Bezüglich der gamescom.


Ich und mein Bruder wollen ja hinfahren, aber ich bin noch net 16 und kann mir dann halt net die Spiele ab 16 anschauen und er ist 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gillt die Altersfreigabe bezüglich die Bändchen die man bekommt, für das Spiele testen am PC oder wegen Stand anzuschauen und was da halt so passiert?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Mit den neuesten Realtek-treiber habe ich dieses Menü. Eventuell mit rechtsklick oder so...
> 
> Der gelbe Ordner da oben rechts.
> 
> ...



Geht nix... der sagt mir immernoch Audioaufnahmehardware nicht gefunden...
Wenn ich den Windows Audiorecorder starten will sagt er mir das und wechselt dann direkt zum Internen Soundmenü...

Abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht warum ich die Frontstecker deaktivieren soll, wenn ich sie doch benutzen will Oo


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Hm, ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl dass Hawx ziemlich verbuggt ist...
Mal davon abgesehen dass ich häufig die Gespräche nicht höre (aber das Protrait sehe) ist mir eben in der Mission in der man den Heli eskoritert etwas komisches passiert : Da werden ja an einer Stelle neue Daten heruntergeladen, ab dem Zeitpunkt hat das Waffen-HUD Rot-Blau-Grün geflackert und ich konnte keine Raketen mehr verwenden, ein paar Minuten später konnte ich auch nicht mehr zwischen Off und Flughilfen Modus wechseln...TAC-Map ging aber weiterhin.
Das ging dann bis zum Ende der Mission, ich musste die Gegner dann mit dem MG killen... Ist das normal oder war das wirklich ein Bug?


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Um das zu gewährleisten muss jeder so ein Bändchen am Handgelenk tragen. Aufgrund der Farbe erkennt dann das Standpersonal welcher Messebesucher *in welchen Standbereich darf.*
Die USK Prüfer kontrollieren jedes Spiel und legen je nach Art und Inhalt des Games die entsprechende Altersfreigabe fest. 


Bedeutet das jetzt, das man an Stand darf und nur net an einem bestimmen Bereich dort oder allgemein der Stand?, check das irgendwie net. Am besten man ruft mal an oder wisst ihr es vielleicht?


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

EspCap das war bei mir auch so. Ich bekam über Funk mitgeteilt, dass der Upload schief lief und ich so zurecht kommen müsste. Ist also wohl normal, nur das mit dem Funk scheint bei dir nicht zu gehen.


Soramac: Normal ist es so, dass es in Bereiche/Hallen eingeteilt ist. Wenn du eben ein U16-Bändchen hast, darfst du in entstpechende Hallen nicht rein, kannst also weder die Spiele anschauen noch anspielen. Und das ist an sich auch gut so, die USK ist nicht umsonst. Selbes gilt übrigens auch für große LAN-Partys.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Du bist doch mit Deinem Bruder dort und der ist erwachsen und sicher von Deinen Eltern als Aufsichtsperson eingesetzt. D.h. eigentlich solltest unter seiner Aufsicht ueberall hin duerfen. Ausser er ist ein Arsch und sagt "Nee - der Kleene soll mal lieber bei den Kinderspielen warten...".


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Ja ist teil der Mission das du das MG benutzen musst xD


----------



## Asoriel (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du bist doch mit Deinem Bruder dort und der ist erwachsen und sicher von Deinen Eltern als Aufsichtsperson eingesetzt. D.h. eigentlich solltest unter seiner Aufsicht ueberall hin duerfen. Ausser er ist ein Arsch und sagt "Nee - der Kleene soll mal lieber bei den Kinderspielen warten...".



Sicher, dass das geht? Vielleicht die USK16-Bereiche, aber die USK18-Bereiche kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Wir hatten vorhin angerufen und die meinten ich dürfte net mal mit Eltern dort in den Bereich, was ist das fürn Quatsch?

1. könnten meine Eltern irgendwie noch was schreiben mit Unterschrift und dann ist mein Bruder da der ist 20

Es muss ja kein 18 Bereich sein, 16 wäre ja vollkomm okay, nur ich möchte mir net irgendwelche Alte Spiele anschaue PacMan reloaded + Multiplayer Funktion oder so ...

EDIT: Möchten uns ja zusammen die Spiele anschauen, weil wir auf der Suche nach was neuem sind. Kann ja net draußen stehen an der Currybude und er kann sich das Spiel angucken, ohne mich will er ja net mal hin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir hatten vorhin angerufen und die meinten ich dürfte net mal mit Eltern dort in den Bereich, was ist das fürn Quatsch?
> 
> 1. könnten meine Eltern irgendwie noch was schreiben mit Unterschrift und dann ist mein Bruder da der ist 20
> 
> Es muss ja kein 18 Bereich sein, 16 wäre ja vollkomm okay, nur ich möchte mir net irgendwelche Alte Spiele anschaue PacMan reloaded + Multiplayer Funktion oder so ...



Pech gehabt... geht nix... nur weil du daheim darauf scheißt, heißt das nicht das die es können bzw. meines Wissens werden die auch kontrolliert und wenn man dich dann dort findet wo du nichts zu suchen hast dann kriegen DIE kräftig den Arsch voll... und nur weil irgendein kleiner 15Jähriger meint er sei was, weil er sich vom Bruder oder von den Eltern Spiele besorgen lässt die er nicht spielen darf, werden die unter garantie keine Ausnahme machen... 

Aber das Argument "Ich spiel doch sogar besser als die älteren" ist einfach ZU niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pech gehabt... geht nix... nur weil du daheim darauf scheißt, heißt das nicht das die es können bzw. meines Wissens werden die auch kontrolliert und wenn man dich dann dort findet wo du nichts zu suchen hast dann kriegen DIE kräftig den Arsch voll... und nur weil irgendein kleiner 15Jähriger meint er sei was, weil er sich vom Bruder oder von den Eltern Spiele besorgen lässt die er nicht spielen darf, werden die unter garantie keine Ausnahme machen...
> 
> Aber das Argument "Ich spiel doch sogar besser als die älteren" ist einfach ZU niedlich
> 
> ...




Auf so eine Antwort habe ich garnicht gewartet. Also am besten einfach mel leise sein, nur weil man sich mal cooler fühlen kann, weil man älter ist. Aber überhaupt dort hinzufahren hast du vielleicht nicht mal im kleinsten Sinne gedacht, hauptsache schön zuhause hier im Forum hängen.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir hatten vorhin angerufen und die meinten ich dürfte net mal mit Eltern dort in den Bereich, was ist das fürn Quatsch?
> 
> 1. könnten meine Eltern irgendwie noch was schreiben mit Unterschrift und dann ist mein Bruder da der ist 20
> 
> ...



Sag nichts gegen Packman, dass ruled derbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja aber netmal mit Eltern in solche Bereiche finde ich unsinnig.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir hatten vorhin angerufen und die meinten ich dürfte net mal mit Eltern dort in den Bereich, was ist das fürn Quatsch?
> 
> 1. könnten meine Eltern irgendwie noch was schreiben mit Unterschrift und dann ist mein Bruder da der ist 20
> 
> ...



Welchen Sinn hätte der Jugendschutz wenn eine Unterschrift deiner Eltern oder ein Erwachsener als Begleitung ihn einfach aushebeln könnten?
Ok der Jugendschutz hat gar keinen Sinn, aber so macht er mehr Sinn^^

Hilft halt nichts, entweder du siehst dir die unter 16 Spiele an oder bleibst zu Hause. Im Internet kann man sich ja genau so gut informieren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auf so eine Antwort habe ich garnicht gewartet. Also am besten einfach mel leise sein, nur weil man sich mal cooler fühlen kann, weil man älter ist.



Natürlich... 
nur weil du es nicht akzeptieren kannst das du es nunmal einfach nicht darfst... da musst du mit Leben und ende!


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Wieso gibts dann Messen für Leute ohne Internet? ;/


Okay, dann erklärt mir mal für was der Jugendschutz da ist, bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt. Besonders für mich, was soll mir jetzt passieren,w enn ich Diablo 3 anschaue.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Hmm - das ist ja dann wirklich doof. Und wie checken die das Alter? Gibt es keine Chance an so ein 16er-Baendchen zu kommen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

So sehr wie du grad wiedermal abgehst wird es noch schlimmer werden...


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso gibts dann Messen für Leute ohne Internet? ;/



Messen=Werbung; stell mir das sogar richtig spassig vor mit den ganzen Events und so.
Aber ich hab lieber meine Ruhe, war auch nur zweimal aufm Oktoberfest; einmal und nie wieder^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Auf so eine Antwort habe ich garnicht gewartet. Also am besten einfach mel leise sein, nur weil man sich mal cooler fühlen kann, weil man älter ist.


Zu dem Thema muss ich sagen, seit ich 18 bin ists mir relativ wurscht ob ein unter 18er an seine Games kommt oder nicht. Früher hats mich betroffen aber jetzt kann ich mir kaufen was ich will, also warum weiter aufregen.

EDIT: @Ogil: Ich denk mal die Bändchen sind verklebt und reissen wenn man sie abnimmt, sonst könnte man nacher einfach tauschen^^


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - das ist ja dann wirklich doof. Und wie checken die das Alter? Gibt es keine Chance an so ein 16er-Baendchen zu kommen?




Muss was mitbringen, würde mein Reisepass mitnehmen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Ich wette das man da reindarf. Im Kino ist es ja auch so das man in Filme, die über dem eigene Alter liegen, mit Begleitperson rein darf. Warum sollte das dort anders sein.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Damit die sehen können was Internet ist ? ka weiß ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist doch auch nicht so, du gehst mit 15 zum Kiosk "2 Flaschen Vodka" hier ist nen Zettel mit ner unterschrift drauf, und der gibt dir das.

Was glaubst du wird dann bei dem/der im Laden los sein ? 

Da kommt bestimmt nicht jemand und sagt, "bitte, nicht nochmal klein Kindern Vodka verkaufen" sonst musst 10€ bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Es geht mir eigentlich darum, das ich mit meinem Bruder dort uns die Spiele anschauen kann, nur anschauen, ich muss ja nicht spielen, er kann ja. Ich wills einfach nur anschauen, nichts benutzen, klauen oder was auch immer.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht mir eigentlich darum, das ich mit meinem Bruder dort uns die Spiele anschauen kann, nur anschauen, ich muss ja nicht spielen, er kann ja. Ich wills einfach nur anschauen, nichts benutzen, klauen oder was auch immer.



Es wird kein Unterschied zwischen Anschauen und Spielen gemacht; außerdem könnten die u18 ja dann ausflippen wenn sie die ü18 beim zocken Sehen XD


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht mir eigentlich darum, das ich mit meinem Bruder dort uns die Spiele anschauen kann, nur anschauen, ich muss ja nicht spielen, er kann ja. Ich wills einfach nur anschauen, nichts benutzen, klauen oder was auch immer.



Klar klauen erlaubt, nur spielen is nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> war auch nur *zweimal* aufm Oktoberfest; *einmal* und nie wieder^^



Ähm ja, was auch sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso gibts dann Messen für Leute ohne Internet? ;/
> 
> 
> Okay, dann erklärt mir mal für was der Jugendschutz da ist, bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt. Besonders für mich, was soll mir jetzt passieren,w enn ich Diablo 3 anschaue.



Du könntest dir eine Waffe holen und völlig unvermittelt damit eine Schule stürmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir schützen damit also nicht dich, sondern unsere Aufzucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebola92: Was ist nun eigentlich aus deinem Bootproblem geworden, da kam kein Feedback mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> @Nebola92: Was ist nun eigentlich aus deinem Bootproblem geworden, da kam kein Feedback mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein hat sich nichts getan, hatte was dazu geschrieben, ist wohl untergegangen.

Also ich lasse im Moment einfach die CD im Laufwerk drin, stört ja auch net, er fährt hoch und fragt ob ich von CD starten möchte ich drücke nix, ok weiter einloggen und fertig.

Also bootrec /fixmbr war erfolgreich -laut Console- aber getan hat sich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Was isn das eig für ne Spinne im Ava ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Ihr was die meisten ja machen, könnte ruhig Nebo oder NEbola schreiben 92 steht da nur weil mein erster Account nur Nebola hieß und ich das Pw vergaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2009)

Dann liegt es vielleicht am bootloader. Hast du Dualboot-System?


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Öhhm, also , joar, ka was ist das und wo finde ich ob ich das habe ;D


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2009)

Damit meine ich, ob du mehrere Betriebsysteme bei dir auf dem Rechner installiert hast und normal beim booten dann das OS deiner Wahl auswählst, daß du starten möchtest. Oder hast du nur ein OS installiert? Und welches/welche sind es bei dir?


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Achso kannte das nur unter Multiboot, ne hab nur Vista drauf.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (18. August 2009)

Im März fahr ich wieder auf die Cebit. Ist sowieso besser als die Gamescom!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2009)

Und ich im September zur IFA, das ist auch interesannter als die Gamescom, finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2009)

Ich fahr in 2 Wochen nach C & A, dass ist nicht interessant.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2009)

Ich fahr erstmal nirgendswo hin ;p


----------



## Independent (18. August 2009)

> Abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht warum ich die Frontstecker deaktivieren soll, wenn ich sie doch benutzen will Oo



Weil das einfach ein Übersetzungsfehler ist der schon seit Jahren existiert und nicht gefixt wird. Ich war 2 Tage ohne Microphon bis ich das Problem erkannt hab


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

Morgen, wer hat noch kein Lust auf Schule/Arbeit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen, wer hat noch kein Lust auf Schule/Arbeit ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Hand heb


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

hehe, das einzig gute ist das ich erst zur 5 Stunde hab (11:15) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> hehe, das einzig gute ist das ich erst zur 5 Stunde hab (11:15)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab 8 volle Stunden die ich erstmal rumbrinen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

Auch net, ich habe zur 5 und dann 4 STunde, BWRE, Reli son Kack halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Spiele gerade die Portals Demo, ist eig ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (19. August 2009)

Uuuuurlaaauuuub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später kommt noch nen Kumpel, der bringtn Planschbecken mit und wir hocken uns mit ner kühlen Blonden rein... :>


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Auch net, ich habe zur 5 und dann 4 STunde, BWRE, Reli son Kack halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja verhöhne mich ruhig...was freu ich mich auf Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@painschkes: Hast du dich eigentlich schon entschieden welchen TV du dir holst?
Ich wollt ja eigentlich nur 600€ ausgeben und hatte den Panasonic TX-P42S10E im Auge, aber jetzt hab ich auf Cnet diesen hier entdeckt:http://www.cnet.de/tests/tv/41501475/testbericht/samsung+ps50b550+plasma_tv+mit+tollem+bild.htm
Der hat mal Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2009)

_Tjoa , entweder der Pana TX-P50S10E oder der Samsung PS50B650 - der von der verlinkte ist der Vorgänger von dem B650 den ich im Auge hab..

Müsstest vllt mal bei den Luxxern nachfragen , bei dem TV hab ich keine Übersicht / Ahnung :X_


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa , entweder der Pana TX-P50S10E oder der Samsung PS50B650 - der von der verlinkte ist der Vorgänger von dem B650 den ich im Auge hab..
> 
> Müsstest vllt mal bei den Luxxern nachfragen , bei dem TV hab ich keine Übersicht / Ahnung :X_



Ich such mir mal die Unterschiede zwischen dem alten und neuem Samsung raus, für 150€ muss der neuere ja alles können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

So bin wieder aus der Schule da.

Krasse wärme, also 40°C sind min 20 zuviel für mich.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So bin wieder aus der Schule da.
> 
> Krasse wärme, also 40°C sind min 20 zuviel für mich.



Und ich lieg hier seit Stunden unterm Tisch und verleg Kabel...und das bei der Hitze -.-


----------



## Gutgore (19. August 2009)

sind 50 grad für die cpu beim spielen okay?


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

Jopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es die Kerntemperatur ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

Gogo, EspCape du hast jetzt voll Lust mit mir Css zuzocken weils so warm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (19. August 2009)

welche firewall empfehlt ihr für win webserver 2k8?^^


----------



## Gutgore (19. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo ist es , naja ist auch warm draußen , also im zimemr auch :/ =)


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gogo, EspCape du hast jetzt voll Lust mit mir Css zuzocken weils so warm ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, ich muss gleich weg und bin dann auch bis Montag nicht daheim : /
Im Forum bin ich aber trotzdem ab und an unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, ich hab gerade entdeckt dass es in Hawx ne Sprachsteuerung gibt.. coole Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (19. August 2009)

Kurze Frage eben.

Vorher sei noch gesagt, dass das kein "Ich hau hier mit Understatement auf die Kacke"-Post ist.

Ich habe jetzt Crysis und Crysis Warhead mit den Benchtools und dem integrierten Benchmark "gebencht"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Ergebniss irritiert mich ein wenig:

Crysis:

1680*1050 *2-16xAA* DX10  alles Very High     Average: *35FPS* (mit Natural Mod 2 FPS schneller)

Warhead:

1680*1050 *2-16xAA* Enthusiast DX10 Very High Average: *35FPS*

Meiner Erkenntnis nach, sollte "selbst" bei meiner Graka niemals 16AA sowas schaffen, auch wirkt das nicht irgendwie wie 16AA. Es muss doch ein Performanceverlust bei höherer AA kommen oder?

Hat das Ding wirklich soviel Power? Kanns mir kaum vorstellen.

Wenn ich zwischen 2AA und 16AA switche muss ich ganz genau hingucken um überhaupt einen Unterschied zu sehen. Ich kenne von anderen Games, dass das deutlich ersichtlicher ist Oo


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

Najo die Karte wird hier mit 19,5 fps im Durchschnitt getestet... also halte ich die Werte nicht für unrealistisch.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...rce_gtx_295/14/

Nun ist das Testsystem von denen zwar meist gut, aber selten Tagesaktuell perfekt und seit dem Test hat sich Treibermäßig und evtl Patchmäßig etwas bestimmt auch etwas geändert womit sich deine 15 Frames mehr leicht erklären lassen ;-)


----------



## Independent (19. August 2009)

Hm...cool zu sehen wie ich einen Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 einstecke. Wieder einmal ein Beweis dafür, dass ein guter Dual-Core super skaliert.

EDIT:

Und auch ein Beweis dafür, wie schlecht Clear Sky programmiert ist.

Das kriege ich bei der obrigen Auflösung nur spielbare Werte mit 2xAA. Und die Core Auslastung ist 50%.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2009)

LOl ich habe nen Lied gesucht und man finde sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lehre des Schwulwerdens ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (19. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Hm...cool zu sehen wie ich einen Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 einstecke. Wieder einmal ein Beweis dafür, dass ein guter Dual-Core super skaliert.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




Naja, ich würde keinen direkten Vergleich zu ihrem Testsystem und deinem System ziehen. Ich denke dass ein Core 2 Extreme QX99770 schon grundsätzlich bessere Ergebnisse liefern kann als ein E8500 (wenn man mal von der Übertaktungsfreudigkeit der E8000er-Reihe absieht). Allerdings gibt es immer mal wieder Anwendungen in denen Ergebnisse verdreht werden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist allerdings ein Core 2 Extreme QX99770 totaler blödsinn und durch einen Q9550 gut ersetzbar. Wenn es ums reine Spielen der jetzt aktuellen Spiele (nicht GTA, wegen der 4Kernunterstützung ^^) und Vorgänger geht ist ein hoch taktender Core 2 Duo immernoch ne Leistungsbombe, daran gibt es natürlich nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

also bei meiner 4870x2 merke ich ganz extreme Einbrüche wenn ich AA hochschraube. Bei 2x läuft es butterweich, bei 16x ruckelt es unerträglich (bei 3840x1024). Dass bei dir die FPS aber gleich bleiben finde ich doch ein wenig komisch.


Heute ist übrigens meine 2. Karte gekommen. Nachdem ich erste Probleme behoben habe gibts jetzt Bilder. Benchmarks folgen eventuell heute noch, ist aber sehr heiß, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da die CPU hochplagen will.

Ich habe leider die lange Version von HIS erwischt, jetzt sinds halt 2 verschiedene, aber das ist egal.


[img=http://www.buffed.de/cimg7106188x.jpg] 
[img=http://www.buffed.de/cimg71092mro.jpg]


edit: Mir fällt gerade was auf: Auf dem Bild sieht das PCB der oberen Karte enorm verbogen aus, ist aber gerade.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Heute ist übrigens meine 2. Karte gekommen. Nachdem ich erste Probleme behoben habe gibts jetzt Bilder. Benchmarks folgen eventuell heute noch, ist aber sehr heiß, ich weiß nicht, ob ich da die CPU hochplagen will.



Nice nice... aber die unterschiedliche Länge der Grafikkarten stört eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

naja, steht eh unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

so, Neuigkeiten: Nachdem meine alte Karte mit dem 4-Slot-Kühler wohl zu wenig Luft bekam und bei Furmark schnell die 100°C-Marke knackte, habe ich wieder den original-Lüfter verschraubt. Jetzt klappt alles und die Temps liegen bei beiden Karten im Furmark bei ca. 70°C.

Je nach Lust und Laune wird nachher noch gebencht


----------



## Gutgore (19. August 2009)

frage: welchen benchmark empfiehlt ihr so?


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

3DMark05, 06 und Vantage.


Ich hab jetzt eben mal die beiden 4830 gebencht. Bei dem Ergebnis hab ich gedacht, mir fallen die Augen aus!! Brachial, was die Schätzchen leisten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+

edit: Jetzt noch Vantage und 05 testen.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Woah mein Ph2 940 laueft auf Standardtakt nun mit 1,225 VCore.
Ich versuch mal 1,2.
Vorher hat ich naemlich Probs. mit der Temp. ( 62+ bei 1,45).
Nun bleibt er bei 55-56 stehen bei Prime jippie.
1,2 V geht aber net-.-.
Ich bench mal mit 3d Mark 06 Asoriel mit nem PH 2 940 und der 4770.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Woah mein Ph2 940 laueft auf Standardtakt nun mit 1,225 VCore.
> Ich versuch mal 1,2.
> Vorher hat ich naemlich Probs. mit der Temp. ( 62+ bei 1,45).
> Nun bleibt er bei 55-56 stehen bei Prime jippie.
> ...



Deine Temps sehen aber überhaupt nicht gut aus...
Was hast du denn für einen Kühler?


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Deine Temps sehen aber überhaupt nicht gut aus...
> Was hast du denn für einen Kühler?



Du ich hab gegoogled und das scheint normal.
Hab 2 Gehaueseluefter+ den Boxed.
Also fuer den normal.
Ab 62 solls ja laut AMD eng werden. Aber da komm ich ja nimmer hin.

P.S.:
mit 250kb 3d Mark 06 von PCGH ziehen dauert scheisse lang-.-

Liegt bestimmt auch an der Waermeleitpaste ( Boxed= vormontiert sozusagen).
Aber alles unter 60 reicht mich nu nimmer.


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

lads dir von 4Players, da gehts normal schneller.

Rethelion, was meinst zu dem Ergebnis von 3DMark06?

Hier übrigens 3DMark05:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vantage ist auch gleich dran.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Ich will auch 4,1 GHZ .
XD
Aber keine Lust zu OCen und nen neuen Kuehler zu kaufen.
Limitiert ja eh immer die Graka.

Wie mach ich eig. son Screenshot von meinem PC?
Kenn des nur durch Spiele durch ingame settings.


EDIT: Wird wer von euch AION zocken?!
Habs mir bestellt und wir ( Gilde+ ich^^) warten schon voll drauf.
Wenn ihr es bestellt habt und ne Gilde sucht mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind sehr lustig und casual.


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

auf "Druck" auf der Tastatur oben rechts drücken und dann in Paint oder whatever das Bild mit STRG+V einfügen.


Die 4,1Ghz sollten mit einem Phenom II 940 möglich sein, gutes Mainboard und ausreichende Kühlung vorrausgesetzt. Außerdem hab ich das nur für Benchsessions, ansonsten auf Standarttakt.
Bisher lief die CPU max. auf 4,2Ghz, ich hatte noch nie Zeit/Lust, um die optimalsten Settings zu finden.


edit: Ganz vergessen, hier noch der Vantage-Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (19. August 2009)

Naja,4.1 ist schon sehr hoch gegriffen,aber ich hab meinen bei 1.2V mit 3.2Ghz stabil bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die 4.1 schafft mann wenn,dann nur mit Wasserkühlung oder im Winter und man stellt den Rechner raus,weil er ab ~55Grad (Warens glaub ich) abschmiert,da kannst du die Spannung so hoch wie du willst stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich hab 13954 Punkte,zwar mit PhsyX on,aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,aber das dadurch der Wert so nach oben steigt,hätte ich garnicht gedacht


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

echt? Sind die AMDs wirklich so Temperaturabhängig? Mein Q9550 hat bei den Benches eben die 55°C nicht überstiegen, Mugen und guter Airflow sei Dank. Gesehen hab ich das mit CoreTemp auf der G15.

Ich dachte, dass der 940 das packt, aber gut, ich lass mich gerne belehren.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Naja,4.1 ist schon sehr hoch gegriffen,aber ich hab meinen bei 1.2V mit 3.2Ghz stabil bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meiner lief bis 66 Grad dann hab ich Prime ausgemacht. Warn 1,45 Volt Standard von Turbo V.


----------



## Gomel (19. August 2009)

Echt?Aber 1.45V?? Was hattest du für einen Takt?Der reicht bei mir schon für 3.6-3.8Ghz aus,aber höher geht einfach derzeit nicht,selbst mit 1.6V läuft er nicht stabil bei 4Ghz...

Aber deine Spannung liegt auchnicht bei ~1.6V,daher kein Wunder,das er nicht so warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann auch sein,dass es 65Grad waren,aber irgendwas in der Richtung,55 oder 65Grad warens soweit ichs noch in Errinerung hab


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

naja, nur VCore zu erhöhen reicht (zumindest bei Intel) noch lange nicht. Du musst noch ettliche weitere Spannungen der CPU und des MBs, ggf. auch des Rams regulieren.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Echt?Aber 1.45V?? Was hattest du für einen Takt?Der reicht bei mir schon für 3.6-3.8Ghz aus,aber höher geht einfach derzeit nicht,selbst mit 1.6V läuft er nicht stabil bei 4Ghz...
> 
> Aber deine Spannung liegt auchnicht bei ~1.6V,daher kein Wunder,das er nicht so warm wird
> 
> ...



Standardtakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs net gecheckt das TurboV den VCore erhoeht.
-.-
Nachdem ich bei 1,225 Volt grade und nem 16xMulti+205 FSB grade nen Bluescrenn bei 80 % vom 3d Mark bkeommen hab warte ich jetzt^^


----------



## Gomel (19. August 2009)

Ich versuch jetzt auchmal die maximale Taktrate,bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen herauszufinden,aber 205?Das wären ja nur 3080Mhz?Da siehts bei mir schon besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,ich hätte da noch ein Problem,bei mir wird nichtmehr die Temperatur angezeigt,kann mir jemand sagen,woran das liegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

CPU verheizt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit garkeinem Programm mehr? Bios? Ansonsten mal Clear CMOS.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Ich versuch jetzt auchmal die maximale Taktrate,bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen herauszufinden,aber 205?Das wären ja nur 3080Mhz?Da siehts bei mir schon besser aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



205x 16= 3280
Das bei 1,225 VCore....
Testen kann man ja.

Mainboard ist uebrigens Asus M4A78-E.
War somit das teuerste und nach Tests Beste was es fuer AM2+ bei HWV gab.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Jetzt will der 3d Mark 06 net starten.
Haengt sich beim Checking Screen auf.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> echt? Sind die AMDs wirklich so Temperaturabhängig?



Mein X4 B50 schafft auf 1.6V gerade noch 4100Mhz aber nicht so stabil und dabei wird er höchstens 35°C warm.
Zum Vergleich: Unter flüssigem Stickstoff haben die OCler bei der selben Spannung gute 5-6Ghz erreicht.

6,5Ghz bei 1,79V:
http://www.hartware.de/showpic.php?type=ne...00/47168_2b.jpg


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

wow, ist ja irre. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Wow meiner war bei 3 Ghz auf 52 Grad waehrend dem Bench.
Jetzt schnell uploaden.


----------



## EnGa.AriX (19. August 2009)

Ich geh ma kurz dazwischen, ich hatte gerade dass Problem dass ich weder mit PC noch Laptop zum W-Lan verbinden konnte, nach nem Routerrestart gings wieder, kann jemand erklären warum dass so war?


----------



## Asoriel (19. August 2009)

Router hat sich verschluckt. Kann passieren.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

EnGa.AriX schrieb:


> Ich geh ma kurz dazwischen, ich hatte gerade dass Problem dass ich weder mit PC noch Laptop zum W-Lan verbinden konnte, nach nem Routerrestart gings wieder, kann jemand erklären warum dass so war?



Haben wir bei unserem Telekom W700 ca alle zwei bis drei Wochen^^

*3Dmark durchlaufen lass


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2009)

Also, ich weiß ja nicht, aber so toll hört sich das nicht gerade an, was ihr hier erzählt. Allein die Spannungen, mit denen ihr hier handiert. Mein Intel macht 3,8 Ghz mit 1,25 V und damit hab ich noch nicht mal einen sonderlich guten erwischt.

AMD gibt beim 965er mit 3,4 Ghz schon standardmäßig 1,4 V. Ich glaube, an den Phenoms da noch viel rum zu schrauben, ist nicht so gesund für die Dinger.
In den Tests liest man auch meist von Spannungen von 1,5-1,65V bei 3,8 Ghz und dann hagelt es meist schon Bluescreens. Und grenzwertige Temps erreicht der 965er ja auch schon im Standardtakt.

Ich glaub, da bleib ich als Übertakter lieber weiterhin bei Intel.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Ich bleib bei meinen 3 GHZ bei 1,225 V:  Klos 
Bin ja auch kein OCler.
Sind denn die 3dMarks fuer das Sys in Ordnung?


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinen 3 GHZ bei 1,225 V:  Klos
> Bin ja auch kein OCler.
> Sind denn die 3dMarks fuer das Sys in Ordnung?



Sehr löblich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Dinger sind eh schnell genug und mehr als 1,4 V würde ich nicht geben.

Ich lad mir mal das 06er runter und dann gibts nen Vergleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings nur von meinen Zweit-PC, ein 6800er Extreme mit 3 Ghz und Geforce 8800 GTS G92. Mal sehen. Kann ich bei dem Ding Settings einstellen?
Und wenn ja, dann brauch ich deine Settings, damit das auch repräsentativ ist.


----------



## minimitmit (19. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Sehr löblich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne konstelose version laesst nur 1 Setting zu.
Also einfach drauflos.
Schaetze mal Bis auf CPU wirds relativ gleich aussehen.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2009)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/3DMark06_12995482.html

Ist das die richtige Version von dir?

Edit: Mir fiel gerade zum ersten mal auf, daß Vista anfängt, selbstständig aufzuräumen, wenn man nur noch wenige MB Platz auf der Platte hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr praktisch.


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2009)

Soa hier ist mein Ergebnis: *16459Pkte*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa hier ist mein Ergebnis: *16459Pkte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angeber

11864^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

11734, hab auch mal probiert...^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (20. August 2009)

hmh neuer pc und bildschirm da =) ist das immer so das bei ner auflösung von 1920x1080 (full hd)  nicht der ganze bildschirm ausgefüllt wird? hab nen samsung syncmaster 24hs (ich glaub 23,5 zoll)


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Boah ich hab heut schon so nen Höhenflug.
Gestern war ich depressiv weil ich schon wieder bei Swoopo verloren habe, wollte unbedingt eine PS3 und hab nochma Gebote nachgekauft(Asoriel hatte Recht, es bleibt nicht bei 10€^^).
Hatte dann keine Lust mehr und hab die restlichen Gebote in einen TV gesteckt der noch 6h hatte.

Und heut früh hab ich eine Gewinnbestätigung in meinem Postfach gefunden
Philips 47PFL5604H für 80.36€(also inkl. gekaufter Gebote und Versandkosten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/philips-47pfl...rz-/209184.html


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

lucker ey .. xD

gz!

hatte mir auch mal 10€ da gekauft. hab aber bisher nur 1,50€ oder so ausgegeben, weil ich bei den 10€ auf jeden fall bleiben wollte.
jetzt spornst du mich an es nochmal zu versuchen - verdammt xD


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich möglich sein. Wegen der Grafiktreiber muss man sich nie Sorgen machen, die gehen immer, und beim Mainboard hab ich grad nachgeschaut auf der MSI-Website, da gibt es Versionen für XP zum Download.
> Den Einzigen Nachteil den ich an XP sehe wäre, dass die ganzen 4GB Speicher evtl nicht erkannt werden, da du wahrscheinlich nur eine 32Bit-Version hast,oder?
> 
> EDIT: Damit die Übersicht in diesem Thema erhalten bleibt, sollten wir die restlichen Diskussionen lieber hier fortführen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=9440



joa, ich hab 32 bit. Aber wenn ich mirn neues Betriebssystem hole, dachte ich an Windows7.
Da stellt sich nun die Frage, ob sich das lohnt, Vista mit Upgrade Option zu kaufen?


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/downloads/3DMark06_12995482.html
> 
> Ist das die richtige Version von dir?
> 
> ...



lass ich heut abend ma durchlaufen bei mir =D


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> lucker ey .. xD
> 
> gz!
> 
> ...



Naja hatte aber die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. Ein 50"-Plasma, bei dem ich mitgeboten habe, ist auf über 300&#8364; gestiegen und parallel dazu ein ähnlicher für 10&#8364; weggegangen. Hat mich ziemlich aufgeregt^^

Ich hab jetzt noch ein paar Bids übrig und werds nochmal mit der selben Taktik probieren, hab schon ein paar Kollegen die gerne einen hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Poserritter schrieb:


> joa, ich hab 32 bit. Aber wenn ich mirn neues Betriebssystem hole, dachte ich an Windows7.
> Da stellt sich nun die frage, ob sich das lohnt, Vista mit Upgrade Option zu kaufen?


Für die Zukunft macht es schon Sinn auf Vista/Windows7 umzusteigen und da eben die 64Bit Version.
Ich kenn jetzt leider nicht die ganzen Preise von Vista mit Upgrade, bzw. wieviel Windows7 dann kosten wird, also kann ich dir da nichts raten.
Auf alle Fälle könntest du dir heute noch das RC von Windows7 laden(heute letzter Tag), das läuft kostenlose bis nächstes Jahre und bis dahin kannst du immer noch ein Betriebsystem kaufen.

EDIT: Sry Download geht heute doch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

du hast im Ernst für 80€ die Glotze gekauft? Mach auch mal ein Foto, wenn er bei dir steht Das wär ja fantastisch! 


Wie ist denn das mit dem BietButler?


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

So hab gestern Nacht meinen neuen OCZ-Kühler auf die CPU geknallt. ICH HASSE DIESE STECKPINS!!1 

Aber ich habs hinbekommen und gleich noch das System mit Windows 7 generalüberholt.

Mein Ziel waren 3,8Ghz, aber genau bei 1 FSB mehr wird das System instabil Ich will nicht die Spannung hochschrauben*g*

Juhu endlich meine 20k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Man muss nur Glück haben beim Bieten. 
Der größte Gewinner ist und bleibt immer Swoopo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwer hatte es ja schonmal ausgerechnet. Jeder Bid 50Cent.
Das war wohl ne 2Cent Auktion wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich nehme mal an Startpreis 1€.
Es muss um 79€ Steigen. Geteilt durch 2 Cent macht das also 3950 Gebote für je 50Cent. 

Macht einen Gewinn für Swoopo von 197.500!!! 

Da isses denen doch egal wieviel Geld der User am Ende tatsächlich bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Boah ich hab heut schon so nen Höhenflug.
> Gestern war ich depressiv weil ich schon wieder bei Swoopo verloren habe, wollte unbedingt eine PS3 und hab nochma Gebote nachgekauft(Asoriel hatte Recht, es bleibt nicht bei 10€^^).
> Hatte dann keine Lust mehr und hab die restlichen Gebote in einen TV gesteckt der noch 6h hatte.
> 
> ...



_Da gibts nicht zufällig auch Pioneer TV´s? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Für die Zukunft macht es schon Sinn auf Vista/Windows7 umzusteigen und da eben die 64Bit Version.
> Ich kenn jetzt leider nicht die ganzen Preise von Vista mit Upgrade, bzw. wieviel Windows7 dann kosten wird, also kann ich dir da nichts raten.
> ...


wargh, mist ja. Nen andren Download wirds sicher nicht geben, sonst hackt ja Microsoft dem die Finger ab..


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Juhu endlich meine 20k



Wie geht denn das bitte? Du hast mit einem Dualcore auf ~3,8Ghz 33.000 CPU-Punkte, ich hab mit einem Quad (Q9550) auf 4,2Ghz nur 16.000?

edit: Was mir auffällt: Im 1. CPU-Test habe ich mehr als doppelt so viele Punkte, im 2. dagegen nur 23 wo du 134 hast. Das wär spannend herauszufinden, woran das liegt. Vielleicht muss ich mal auf einem neuen OS benchen oder der Sache auf dem Grund gehen.


edit2: Das ganze liegt an PhysX, desshalb sind die Werte so enorm unterschiedlich. Kannst du mal ohne PhysX benchen?

edit3: An Poserritter:



Poserritter schrieb:


> hm, ich will mir den
> 
> [hier stand der PC]
> 
> zusammenbauen lassen ohne Betriebssystem und kann mir mein XP Home draufziehen dann?




Ja kannst du. Allerdings wird das Ding höllisch teuer, wenn du es im Laden zusammenstellen lässt. Bestell es lieber bei Hardwareversand und lass es die für 20&#8364; zusammenbauen, bei allem anderen bezahlst du dich zu Tode.


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> wargh, mist ja. Nen andren Download wirds sicher nicht geben, sonst hackt ja Windows dem die Finger ab..



Kannst dir ja jemanden suchen der es schon hat und es dir brennt^^



Asoriel schrieb:


> du hast im Ernst für 80€ die Glotze gekauft? Mach auch mal ein Foto, wenn er bei dir steht Das wär ja fantastisch!
> 
> 
> Wie ist denn das mit dem BietButler?


Beim Bietbutler kannst du einen Min.Preis und Max.Preis angeben und dazu eine Anzahl an Geboten und dann bietet er selbständig im Zeitraum von 1-10sec weiter solange bis keine Gebote übrig sind oder der Max.Preis erreicht ist.
Und mich hats gestern so genervt da hab ich bei dem TV alle restlichen Gebote rein, Min Preis 0€ max. Preis 100€ und dann bin ich schlafen gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Da gibts nicht zufällig auch Pioneer TV´s?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich noch keinen gesehen, LG ist aber oft drin.


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

Wer bencht denn schon mit Physx auf aus?^^ Nun ja, dann geh ich mal benchen,brb.


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja jemanden suchen der es schon hat und es dir brennt^^




will sich irgendwer paar Euro verdienen und brennt es mir^^?


Ceedin / Forscherliga, Allianz, Zulame - Horde
Caleem / AbyssRat Horde


----------



## Kaldreth (20. August 2009)

Ich schmeiß mich mal dazwischen!

Ich hab nen Problem mit dem Windowsmediaplayer unter Win 7! Bei jedem Neustart läd er die komplette Medienbibiothek neu herunter, könnnt euch vorstellen, dass das ewig dauert! 

Da ich eh nicht unbedingt den WMP benutzen wollte, wollte ich mal fragen ob es noch andere kostenlose Alternativen zu iTunes und Winamp gibt, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hab ich noch keinen gesehen, LG ist aber oft drin.



_Naja , LG ist nun nich grad so der Burner.. :X

Pioneer stellt ja keine TV´s mehr her , man hätte aber immernoch Garantie - und die Kuro´s sind wirklich in allem unerreicht , ich meine..schau mal die Bilder an : 

 Eins von ZDF HD (LA-WM)


Und hier nochmal ein paar von (weiss leider nicht welcher Film) untereinander :  Klick mich! 


_


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> will sich irgendwer paar Euro verdienen und brennt es mir^^?
> 
> 
> Ceedin / Forscherliga, Allianz, Zulame - Horde
> Caleem / AbyssRat Horde



Hm...wenn du mir die Versandkosten für eine CD raussuchst, überleg ichs mir^^


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

So jetzt mal mit PhysX aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. August 2009)

Öhm... ui o.o da sinds dann netmehr viele Punkte^^ Witzig, dass PhysiX die Points doch so hochzieht. Ich muss bei mir wohl auch ma ohne testen.

Edit: Aber erstma mein Sysprofile aufräumen. Der blöde Serverdown hat halt echt mein ganzes Profil kaputtgemacht -.-

Edit2: OH MAN, da is ja jetz auch mein großer schöner Text weg o_0 FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

Oha. Jetzt habe ich Windows 7 drauf und erfahre zum ersten Mal was Mikroruckler sind Oo

Unter Vista hatte ich das nicht. Zumindest ist es gerade bei Clear Sky sehr schlimm.

Eben Warhead testen gehen...


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

btw win7..

Hab vor ein paar Tagen rausgefunden, dass Win7 im MDSN-AA ist -.-

Toll, da kauft man sich einmal was weil man so nett sein will. Jetzt brauch ichs nimmer. 
Werd mir die Ultimate Version ziehen. 

Mal gucken, vllt bekommt meine Freundin dann Win7 aufs Notebook. Ihr wird HP reichen denk ich.

*edit*
Zur Erklärung: MS hat zum Beispiel kein Office drin. Dachte, dass sie ein neues OS auch erstmal nicht gleich in die AA-Version (Academic Alliance, also für Studenten) integrieren. Naja falsch gedacht ..


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , LG ist nun nich grad so der Burner.. :X
> 
> Pioneer stellt ja keine TV´s mehr her , man hätte aber immernoch Garantie - und die Kuro´s sind wirklich in allem unerreicht , ich meine..schau mal die Bilder an :
> 
> ...



Stellen die echt keine Tvs mehr her? Ich dachte immer Pioneer wäre das non-plus-Ultra bei den Plasmaherstellern...

Die Bilder sehen echt klasse aus, da kommt Kinofeeling auf.


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

ich muss noma stören..

beim Hardwareversand sind die empfohlenen Grafikkarten wohl ausgegangen. Welche kann man denn sonst nehmen statt der
HD4890/GTX275


----------



## RaDon27 (20. August 2009)

@paini: Das is Transformers 1 ^^

edit: In HD sieht Megan Fox ja noch besser aus! *g*


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> btw win7..
> 
> Hab vor ein paar Tagen rausgefunden, dass Win7 im MDSN-AA ist -.-
> 
> ...



Die hatten da doch schon seit Ewigkeiten Betriebssysteme drin. Aber Ultimate solltest du nicht bekommen. Es sollte lediglich die Professional drin sein.
Auch von Vista gab es keine Ultimate, sondern die Business. Aber sonst findet man da jedes Betriebssystem und das schon seit Ewigkeiten.
Ob das Windows Embedded oder Microsoft Server Enterprise ist, da ist alles dabei.


----------



## Yaggoth (20. August 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> ich muss noma stören..
> 
> beim Hardwareversand sind die empfohlenen Grafikkarten wohl ausgegangen. Welche kann man denn sonst nehmen statt der
> HD4890/GTX275




http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...31&agid=554

ich würde sagen sowohl die ATI als auch die Nvidia gibt es noch ;-)


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> @paini: Das is Transformers 1 ^^
> 
> edit: In HD sieht Megan Fox ja noch besser aus! *g*



Verdammt!

Ich glaub ich muss mir den, von mir deklarierten, Kinderfilm doch mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. August 2009)

Du wirst es nicht bereuen :>

Transformers is meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Actionfilme der letzten Zeit. Sowohl Teil 1 als auch Teil 2. Mit dem schönen "Nebeneffekt" Megan Fox, hrhr


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...31&agid=554
> 
> ich würde sagen sowohl die ATI als auch die Nvidia gibt es noch ;-)




jaa shice, das wird im Konfigurator nich angezeigt, weil das im Thread dazu empfohlene Netzteil 50 Watt zu wenig hat.. die gehen auf Nummer sicher und rechnen 50 Watt druff, normal würden 500 reichen aaaber wer weiss, was noch an USB Komponenten blabla..


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hmh neuer pc und bildschirm da =) ist das immer so das bei ner auflösung von 1920x1080 (full hd)  nicht der ganze bildschirm ausgefüllt wird? hab nen samsung syncmaster 24hs (ich glaub 23,5 zoll)



Nein ist nicht so. Wenn das die native Auflösung für dein Format ist, dann muss es Vollbild sein. Wenn du keine native Auflösung verwendest und diese nicht dem Format des Gerätes entspricht, dann muss er das machen oder er kann halt alternativ das Bild strecken. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.




Independent schrieb:


> Oha. Jetzt habe ich Windows 7 drauf und erfahre zum ersten Mal was Mikroruckler sind Oo
> 
> Unter Vista hatte ich das nicht. Zumindest ist es gerade bei Clear Sky sehr schlimm.
> 
> Eben Warhead testen gehen...



Siehst du, ich sagte doch, die sind nicht weg, man merkt sie meist nur nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Poserritter schrieb:


> ich muss noma stören..
> 
> beim Hardwareversand sind die empfohlenen Grafikkarten wohl ausgegangen. Welche kann man denn sonst nehmen statt der
> HD4890/GTX275



Wieso muss die Graka unbedingt bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt werden. Bestell sie halt von wo anderst dazu, bevor du eine nimmst, die du nicht haben wolltest.


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> jaa shice, das wird im Konfigurator nich angezeigt, weil das im Thread dazu empfohlene Netzteil 50 Watt zu wenig hat.. die gehen auf Nummer sicher und rechnen 50 Watt druff, normal würden 500 reichen aaaber wer weiss, was noch an USB Komponenten blabla..



Du brauchst den Konfigurator ja nicht verwenden; leg die Komponenten einfach normal in den Warenkorb und zum Schluss noch den Zusammenbau, den gibts als Extra-Produkt.
Dann geht auch ein 500W-Netzteil, was völlig reicht.


----------



## Poserritter (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Konfigurator ja nicht verwenden; leg die Komponenten einfach normal in den Warenkorb und zum Schluss noch den Zusammenbau, den gibts als Extra-Produkt.
> Dann geht auch ein 500W-Netzteil, was völlig reicht.




dann geht angeblich Ratenzahlung nicht


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die hatten da doch schon seit Ewigkeiten Betriebssysteme drin [..]



Ja - ich dachte halt, die wollen erstmal paar Versionen verkaufen und stellen es dann irgendwann später rein -.-

Naja egal, freut sich meine Freundin über ein legales und (für sie) kostenloses OS.

Und zum Thema Ultimate. Du hast recht, Ultimate ist nur der RC drin. Final nur Premium. Soll mir aber auch genügen (hatte mich ja schon mit HP abgefunden)


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

> Oha. Jetzt habe ich Windows 7 drauf und erfahre zum ersten Mal was Mikroruckler sind Oo
> 
> Unter Vista hatte ich das nicht. Zumindest ist es gerade bei Clear Sky sehr schlimm.
> 
> Eben Warhead testen gehen...





> Siehst du, ich sagte doch, die sind nicht weg, man merkt sie meist nur nicht.



Ich merk sowas. Ich bin ein FPS-Nazi*g*. In Vista kamen diese nie vor Oo


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Stellen die echt keine Tvs mehr her? Ich dachte immer Pioneer wäre das non-plus-Ultra bei den Plasmaherstellern...
> 
> Die Bilder sehen echt klasse aus, da kommt Kinofeeling auf.



_Joa , leider haben sie aufgehört. Garantie hat man aber trotzdem was ich super finde..nur leider sind die Preislich ein wenig über meinem Budget -_- ("Billigster" Shop wo man den LX5090H derzeit holen kann -> etwa 2.1k..-.-)

/Edit : Übrigends will ich Bilder & nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn dein TV da ist! Die Austattung ist ja mehr als ausreichend.._


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

Independent jetzt sehen die Werte schon um einiges realistischer aus Zu dem System passen eher ca. 20.000 in 3DMark06 (bzw. ein paar Punkte mehr)


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa , leider haben sie aufgehört. Garantie hat man aber trotzdem was ich super finde..nur leider sind die Preislich ein wenig über meinem Budget -_- ("Billigster" Shop wo man den LX5090H derzeit holen kann -> etwa 2.1k..-.-)
> 
> /Edit : Übrigends will ich Bilder & nen Erfahrungsbericht wenn dein TV da ist! Die Austattung ist ja mehr als ausreichend.._



Dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich einen Plasma-TV...hab ja ned mal erwartet dass ich den gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ich versuch ihn zu verkaufen/tauschen und hol mir dann einen noch besseren Plasma(je nach Preis) oder ich behalt ihn mir.
Eigentlich sollte ich ihn behalten, somit hab ich ziemlich viel Geld gespart und ich will das Schicksal ja nicht herausfordern, bzw. schlechtes Karma bekommen.

Hm...schwierige Entscheidungen...wenn ich wenigstens einen Test zu dem Philips finden würde


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

eine frage noch: wieviel uhr war es als du aufgegeben hast?

hab es schon zu allen möglichen tages und nachtzeiten versucht und hatte nie glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

das ist echt spannend...damit könnte man - bei entsprechendem Erfolg - ziemlich Kohle machen.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich einen Plasma-TV...hab ja ned mal erwartet dass ich den gewinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Naja , ausprobieren würd ich ihn erstmal - ich mein LCD ist ja nicht schlecht , ich möchte ja 70% BluRays schauen und 30% zocken , deshalb ist für mich der Plasma besser geeignet.

Teste ihn einfach ausgiebig und entscheide dann , die austattung für den Preis und die größe ist ja mal mehr als ordentlich..

FullHD,24p,100Hz,DivX,USB-Schnittstelle und und und.. :]_


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

Lasst den mist mit Swoopo... das ist reines Glücksspiel und sobald zwei dabei sind und es richtig machen ist die gewinnchance für beide null. es gewinnt dann der, der die meisten Bids hat.
Aber meist steigt beim Aussteigen des Gegners ein neuer ein.

Man sollte eh erst die Gutscheine bebieten.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?

An sich ist das Geschäftsmodell für die Betreiber echt klasse, die machen da wohl ziemlich Kohle.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , ausprobieren würd ich ihn erstmal - ich mein LCD ist ja nicht schlecht , ich möchte ja 70% BluRays schauen und 30% zocken , deshalb ist für mich der Plasma besser geeignet.
> 
> Teste ihn einfach ausgiebig und entscheide dann , die austattung für den Preis und die größe ist ja mal mehr als ordentlich..
> 
> FullHD,24p,100Hz,DivX,USB-Schnittstelle und und und.. :]_



Wo siehst du denn da 100hz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Lasst den mist mit Swoopo... das ist reines Glücksspiel und sobald zwei dabei sind und es richtig machen ist die gewinnchance für beide null. es gewinnt dann der, der die meisten Bids hat.
> Aber meist steigt beim Aussteigen des Gegners ein neuer ein.
> 
> Man sollte eh erst die Gutscheine bebieten.



Natürlich ist das ganze Glücksspiel und das war mir auch bewusst, meine 35€ hatte ich schon als verloren abgehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pech hab ich natürlich auch schon erfahren wie bei dem Plasma der auf 300€ raufging, da haben Leute mitgeboten die schon über 3000€ in Gebote investiert haben.

Wann ich geboten habe? Schaut euch doch die Endzeit an 2:12Uhr^^
Ok ich hab um 22 Uhr einfach einen Fernseher genommen und da meine restlichen Gebote reingesteckt, danach hab ichs einfach dem Schicksal überlassen.
Ich werds nochmal probieren, brauch schlieslich noch eine PS3 XD


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn da 100hz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Oh stimmt :]

Naja , trotzdem nicht schlecht :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Oh stimmt :]
> 
> Naja , trotzdem nicht schlecht :-)_



Ich glaub ich werd ihn bei mir aufstelle, denn wie groß ist die Chance dass ich ihn gewinnbringend weiter verkaufen kann und mir dann einen schönen 46-50"-Plasma leisten kann? So hab ich gute 700€ gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. August 2009)

Wer ein super Bildschirm sucht, kann hier nicht Nein sagen.

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1761


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd ihn bei mir aufstelle, denn wie groß ist die Chance dass ich ihn gewinnbringend weiter verkaufen kann und mir dann einen schönen 46-50"-Plasma leisten kann? So hab ich gute 700&#8364; gespart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Naja , da er ja nagelneu ist (abgesehen davon das du ihn dann 1x aufgestellt & getestet hast) sollte es da schon interessenten geben , und selbst wenn du dafür "nur" 500&#8364; kriegen würdest hättest du ne menge + gemacht :]

Wie ich grad gemerkt hab das wir am selben Tag Geburtstag haben/hatten :X_


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Wie ich grad gemerkt hab das wir am selben Tag Geburtstag haben/hatten :X[/i]



Lol, Sachen gibts....
Alles Gute nachträglich zum 18ten XD


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

_Und dir dann zum 19 :X

Nochmal zum TV -> Wenn du nen helles Zimmer hast bzw auch Tagsüber spielst dann ist n LCD sowieso eher zu empfehlen , Plasmas sind halt für dunkle/abgedunkelte Räume oder für den Abend.. :]_


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und dir dann zum 19 :X
> 
> Nochmal zum TV -> Wenn du nen helles Zimmer hast bzw auch Tagsüber spielst dann ist n LCD sowieso eher zu empfehlen , Plasmas sind halt für dunkle/abgedunkelte Räume oder für den Abend.. :]_



Deswegen hätte ich mich auch für einen Plasma entschieden, Fernsehn tu ich meists Abends/Nachts und sonst verdunkle ich mein Zimmer(Sonne würde da sonst so enorm aufheizen). Und Plasmas haben ja auch einen besseren Schwarzwert als die LCDs.

Aber mal schaun was ich mache, erstmal muss das Teil geliefert werden dann überleg ich weiter... wobei ich jetzt die Mittel hätte was größeres zu kaufen ^^


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

_Wie gesagt -> Test & Bilder haben will! :]

Ich muss mich auch noch entscheiden welcher es nu werden soll.. -_-_


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie gesagt -> Test & Bilder haben will! :]
> 
> Ich muss mich auch noch entscheiden welcher es nu werden soll.. -_-_



Sobald ich ihn da hab wird er natürlich ausgepackt, aber das wird frühstens Ende nächster Woche sein, mir Vorauskasse und 7-14 Tage Lieferzeit....

Bis dahin muss ich mir dann auch überlegen was ich in Sachen Blu-Ray mache; BD-Player, BD-Laufwerk fürn PC oder PS3?
Der Player an sich ist mir zu teuer das er nur abspielen kann, beim PC wäre es am günstisten und sinnvollsten und die PS3 könnt ich mir jetzt leisten durch das ersparte, nur gefällt mir der Controller ned und ich weiss nicht was ich spielen soll.

Ja ich hab wirklich schlimme Probleme und langweilig is mir auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ja ich hab wirklich schlimme Probleme und langweilig is mir auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorschlag: Komm nach FFM gefahren, setz dich hier in mein 32° warmes Büro, ich geb dir ne kurze Einweisung was heute noch zu tun ist und ich fahr heim.

Wäre das en Deal? Würde dir gerne helfen deine Langeweile zu bekämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sobald ich ihn da hab wird er natürlich ausgepackt, aber das wird frühstens Ende nächster Woche sein, mir Vorauskasse und 7-14 Tage Lieferzeit....
> 
> Bis dahin muss ich mir dann auch überlegen was ich in Sachen Blu-Ray mache; BD-Player, BD-Laufwerk fürn PC oder PS3?
> Der Player an sich ist mir zu teuer das er nur abspielen kann, beim PC wäre es am günstisten und sinnvollsten und die PS3 könnt ich mir jetzt leisten durch das ersparte, nur gefällt mir der Controller ned und ich weiss nicht was ich spielen soll.
> ...



_Naja , ich werd mir aufjeden Fall die Xbox zulegen & nen Player extra , PC ist ja dann weg - also schlecht mit Laufwerk :]

Die PS3 kommt ja bald als Slim-Edition - Preis liegt soweit ich weiss bei 299€.._


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Hä? Wie PC ist weg? *verwirrt bin*


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Komm nach FFM gefahren, setz dich hier in mein 32° warmes Büro, ich geb dir ne kurze Einweisung was heute noch zu tun ist und ich fahr heim.
> 
> Wäre das en Deal? Würde dir gerne helfen deine Langeweile zu bekämpfen
> 
> ...



Püh ich sitz hier selber schon in nem warmen Büro, zwar nur 24 °C laut der Klimaanlage, aber wirklich angenehm ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

also mit dem Playstation-Controllern konnte ich noch nie was anfangen, der Xbox-Controller gefällt mir dagegen sehr sehr gut.

edit: painschkes will doch seinen Rechner verkaufen oder hat schon.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Xbox-Controller gefällt mir dagegen sehr sehr gut.
> 
> edit: painschkes will doch seinen Rechner verkaufen oder hat schon.



_Stimmt & Stimmt :]_


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Ich war die letzten Wochen viel geschäftlich unterwegs und hab viel verpasst - PC ist ersatzlos gestrichen?? und das von paini??
Jetzt bricht grade eine Welt für mich zusammen xD

@Rethelion
Immerhin hast du ne Klimaanlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern beim Kunden saß ich auch klimatisiert - hier im eigenen Büro fühlt sichs eher an wie in nem Backofen. 
Lang werd ich das auch nich mitmachen.. irgendwann reichts einfach.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Ach mal ne Frage:
Ist es normal, dass Resi 5 Benchmark bei mir nun immer beim Laden von Gebiet 2 abstuerzt? ( Iwas schiesst Graka Treiber ab usw.; Problembericht senden von resi demo fenster).
Mit den 1,45 Volt vorher lief alles durch ohne Probs.
Aber die CPU ist nicht zu 100 % oder so ausgelastet.
Ueber 50 Grad wird sie auch nicht warm.
Prime funkotioniert aber komischerweise ohne Fehler.
Habe nur auf 1,225 Volt undervolted gestern seitdem mehr nicht.
Prime und 3 DMark funzen wie gesagt aber.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (20. August 2009)

@claet: Wo wohnst du in Frankfurt?


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Wochen viel geschäftlich unterwegs und hab viel verpasst - PC ist ersatzlos gestrichen?? und das von paini??
> Jetzt bricht grade eine Welt für mich zusammen xD



_Wie meinen? :X_


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Wochen viel geschäftlich unterwegs und hab viel verpasst - PC ist ersatzlos gestrichen?? und das von paini??
> Jetzt bricht grade eine Welt für mich zusammen xD
> 
> @Rethelion
> ...




Tolle Klimaanlage, ein kleines Ding, das vll im Radius von 10cm kühlt, für ein Riesenbüro...ich bin immer wieder froh wenn ich in den Serverraum darf, da lass ich mir auch immer Zeit zum abkühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seid gestern neben mir stehen -> Schön angenehm :]

_


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

Minimitmit das liegt dann am Undervolting. Hast du prime95 small- und large stable? Auch custom stable über mehrere Stunden? (6+?). Ne halbe Stunde fehlerfrei sagt garnichts aus. Gib einfach ein bischen mehr Spannung, AMDs sollte man einfach so betreiben, wie man sie bekommt so wie sich das alles anhört.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

nich dein ernst, oder? exakt der gleiche ventilator steht auch neben mir (im büro).

ich wohne nich in FFM, arbeite hier nur. will aber nich zu viel von mir preis geben, bin immer ein bißchen paranoid, dass mein chef mal zufällig hier is und an irgendwelchen indizien mich erkennt und meine buffed online zeiten checkt. falls es dich interessiert, schreib mir ne pm, dann gerne =)

und was ich meinte, ist ganz einfach. vllt als frage formuliert: du verkaufst deinen pc und kaufst dir einen tv? und keinen neuen pc? oder alter pc weg, neuer bei?


----------



## Rethelion (20. August 2009)

[qu*ote name='Asoriel' date='20.08.2009, 15:03' post='2009565']
Minimitmit das liegt dann am Undervolting. Hast du prime95 small- und large stable? Auch custom stable über mehrere Stunden? (6+?). Ne halbe Stunde fehlerfrei sagt garnichts aus. Gib einfach ein bischen mehr Spannung, AMDs sollte man einfach so betreiben, wie man sie bekommt so wie sich das alles anhört.
[/quote]
*

Also 1,2V hört sich arg wenig an, meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Ach mal ne Frage:
> Ist es normal, dass Resi 5 Benchmark bei mir nun immer beim Laden von Gebiet 2 abstuerzt? ( Iwas schiesst Graka Treiber ab usw.; Problembericht senden von resi demo fenster).
> Mit den 1,45 Volt vorher lief alles durch ohne Probs.
> Aber die CPU ist nicht zu 100 % oder so ausgelastet.
> ...



Abstürzende Systeme sind eigentlich nicht normal

Und in der Regel liegt es dann an zu wenig Spannung.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Abstürzende Systeme sind eigentlich nicht normal
> 
> Und in der Regel liegt es dann an zu wenig Spannung.



Soll ich einfach wie vorher als es gefunzt hat mal 1,45 ggeben?
ist dann genauso warm wie jtzt bei 30 minuten ( bis jetzt) prime ( 57 Grad max).
Sollte der vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> und was ich meinte, ist ganz einfach. vllt als frage formuliert: du verkaufst deinen pc und kaufst dir einen tv? und keinen neuen pc? oder alter pc weg, neuer bei?



_Genau.. TV&Box&BluRay-Player&Boxen&natürlich Filme/Spiele :-)

Vllt nächtest Jahr wieder nen PC , jetzt brauch ich aber keinen. _


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Gib einfach die normale Standartspannung von 1.35V,die sollte sogar für 3.5Ghz reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

und was is mit uns paini? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Soll ich einfach wie vorher als es gefunzt hat mal 1,45 ggeben?
> ist dann genauso warm wie jtzt bei 30 minuten ( bis jetzt) prime ( 57 Grad max).
> Sollte der vertragen
> 
> ...



Den Standardwert sollte er ja annehmen. Ansonsten würde ich für Übertaktungsversuche nicht mehr wie 1,4 V geben. Und wenn du ihn damit auf 3,4 Ghz stabil zum laufen bekommst, dann ist das doch fein und auch schon mehr, als du im Moment brauchen würdest.

Übertaktest du eigentlich über den Multi, oder den Referenztakt, bzw. hast du überhaupt ne Black Edition?


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Naja,mit 1.4V kommst du nicht weit,außer du hast extreme Kühlung,obwohl die Spannug wirklich kaum was ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat nen P2 940,der sollte eigentlich BE sein


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Tuerlich ist er BE.
Spannung ist Standard durch das Asus Tool da 1,45 muss nach jedem mal booten also umstellen-.-
Habs jetzt auf 1,35 und mach nen Test Lauf Resi.
Prime is mir grade beim essen mit Bluescreen bei 1,225 abgeschmatzt.
OCen tue ich eh net bzw habs mal nur ueber den Multi versucht .
Will ich aber net.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Mmh, ich hab kürzlich mal gelesen, daß es über den Referenztakt besser ginge, aber keine Ahnung. Warum stellt das Tool denn die Spannung über den Standardwert?

Ich würde das Tool in die Tonne kloppen und jede Art von Turbo-Modus im Bios deaktivieren. Die Spannungsanhebungen sind da meist immer für den Popo, ist beim Intel auch nicht anders. Und dann würde ich mal über den Referenztakt gehen.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Welche Einstellungen sind das denn?
Ich hab nur die Ram timings+ takt eingestellt mehr net.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Das Tool ist doch von Asus oder nicht?Das hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das stellt die Spannung für 3.6Ghz schon auf 1.5V,naja ist schon etwas sehr hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bevorzuge WaKüs xD


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Hab ja auch keine Probleme damit, die SPannung bei jedem boot umzustellen.
CPu wird mit 1,35 Volt aber bis 61 Grad warm.
Das finde ich ziemlich warm ( max Grenze laut AMD 62).
Nun isser bei 63...64#
ich geh mal schnell rebooten und ins bios spannung einstellen.
habs ueberprueft und nun Spannung war auf Auto.
Sollte also richtig sein.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Du kannst es auch einfach mitm Taskmanager austellen


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

grad getan.
bevor ich das gelesen hab natuerlich.
Nun Prime grade bei 61 Grad .
Naja:
100 % Auslastung krieg ich ja eh net auf allen 4 Cores also solltes gehn.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen sind das denn?
> Ich hab nur die Ram timings+ takt eingestellt mehr net.



Du kannst mir mal den genauen Typ deines Mainboards geben, dann schau ich da bei Gelegenheit mal drüber. Das Bios ist ja immer etwas anders unterteilt.
Und so oft gurke ich nicht in nem Bios von AMD rum, in letzter Zeit. Aber im Handbuch sollte ich die Menüführung finden und dann kann ich dir sagen, was wo zu finden ist.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

m4a78-e
hab aber nix gefunden, was auf manuell ist ausser den ram timings + clock.
hab das tool von asus jetzt auch weg^^


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Da ich ja eigentlich ein ähnliches Board habe,sollte es so ähnlich sein wie bei mir....argh,jetzt hab ichs vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst nimm einfach AMD Overdrive,damit gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

gcuk mal in deine siggi rofl


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Ähm und?Ich hab nur das Am3 Board davon..großartig wird sich das Bios nicht unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> m4a78-e
> hab aber nix gefunden, was auf manuell ist ausser den ram timings + clock.
> hab das tool von asus jetzt auch weg^^



Beim übertakten sollst du ja gerade alles manuell fixieren, Auto ist da unerwünscht und irgendwelche Turbo-Modis sind unbedingt zu deaktivieren.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Vom Ocen wurde von mir nix gesagt.
Will das doch gar net.
Turbo Modus gabs auch net.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Dann hab ich/Klos,dass irgendwie falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Vom Ocen wurde von mir nix gesagt.
> Will das doch gar net.
> Turbo Modus gabs auch net.



Achso Welche Einstellungen interessieren dich dann? ^^ Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Vcore runter, dass ich ne niedrigere Temp hab
Weiß net wie weit ich gehn kann.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

na, du hast ja wohl nicht nur 1,45 und 1,2V als Einstellung. Versuch einfach mal 1,35V und taste dich langsam runter, so macht man das bei undervolten, außer man hat Vergleichs-/Erfahrungswerte, und selbst dann kommt man um Feintuning kaum herum.

Eine meiner CPUs läuft noch mit 0,98125V (Prime Small), ich hab trotzdem sicherheitshalber auf 1,05V laufen. Das dient dann als Sicherheitspuffer. Die andere CPU geht nur bis 0,99375V runter, dafür macht er höheren Takt mit niedrigerer Spannung.

Undervolting bringt zwar auch was im Temperaturbereich, dient aber hauptsächlich zum Strom sparen


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge WaKüs xD



_War jetzt irgendwie nicht witzig...
_



claet schrieb:


> und was is mit uns paini? sad.gif



_Laptop unso ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

ich find Schwimmbad auch besser als so ein oller Ventilator (ohne meinen würde ich aber eingehen...)


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Laptop unso ;-)_


Bin ich ja beruhigt =)



Asoriel schrieb:


> ich find Schwimmbad auch besser als so ein oller Ventilator


Das passt aber so schlecht ins Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Najo,vernünftiger Lüfter und deine Temps gehen runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Das passt aber so schlecht ins Büro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das stimmt Ich hab im Moment auch nur Zeit für nen Ventilator und nicht fürs schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2009)

wer sagt den, das ich ein schwimmbad meinte?
hatten nicht die chinesen sunn wassergekühltes hmd entworfen??


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

Ich sagte das Schwimmbad ist ja so gesehen auch ne WaKü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. August 2009)

Zu warm.... <.<

Edit: Ah, aber da kommt scheinbar nen Gewitter, ich freu mich


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Bei uns hats nur etwas geregnet,schwül ist es aber immernoch...


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

So eine Scheisse... Win 7 gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, aber ich muss wohl wieder zu Vista switchen. Unter Vista habe ich keine Mikroruckler, aber mit diesen Dingern ist es atm
einfach nicht spielbar. Crysis und Clear Sky kommen mir vor wie Zitteraale.
Tja, ist halt doch noch nicht Final, auch wenns drauf steht.

Fuck...ne ganze Nacht System umsonst neu aufgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Wieso hast du es nicht einfach als 2. Betriebssystem genutzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Bei uns hats nur etwas geregnet,schwül ist es aber immernoch...



Kein Wunder, nen bissel Regen is kacke, da wirds nur noch schwüler :/ Mein Beileid^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

komisch, ich habe mit Win7 weder mit der 4870x2 noch mit dem kleinen Crossfire-Gespann Mikroruckler. Kann nur Crysis testen, Clear Sky hab ich nicht, aber das läuft butterweich.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Wuhu,schwitzen im sitzen,naja,der Ventillator bringt die Luft zumindest etwas in Bewegung..


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

Tja, so ist das halt Asoriel. Jedes System reagiert anders. 
Ich benutze keine 2 Betriebssysteme, das ist Schwachfug in meinen Augen*g*

Tja, Vista ist also stabiler. Dazu kommt noch, das ich in den Benches rund 5-10FPS mehr habe.

Bei Crysis sinds in den Benches sogar -10 Frames. Diese laufen komischwereise ohne Mikroruckler.

Bei Clear Sky habe ich das Prob nur im SIngleplayer. Im Multiplayer kommts net. Kein Bock auf son Wirrwarr...


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

Bei mir ist Windows7 in Benchmarks und Spielen schneller Mikroruckler hatte ich noch nie.


Ganz frische Bilder von ATIs DX11-Karte, die Newsmeldung ist noch keine 5 Minuten alt: CB-News

schaut aber nicht nach dem finalen Design aus.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Najo,hätte dir aber Zeit erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* 13:58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (20. August 2009)

Bilder? Ich will Benches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Am 10. bzw 17. September werden wir mehr wissen,dann soll ja der start sein


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

blödes Computerbase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich stimm Independent zu, ich will auch lieber Benchmarks als Bilder, da das Design so eh nicht bleibt.


----------



## RaDon27 (20. August 2009)

Na, aber hauptsache man weiß von dessen Existenz und dasses net kurz vorher noch verschoben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (20. August 2009)

Hier Steht auchnoch was,aber wir werden sehen,was die Karten an Leistung hervorzaubern

/Achja,geht eigentlich irgendwer von euch auf die Gamescom?


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

boah hab heute ab halb 4 an fear.fm angehoert ^^
heute ab 20 Uhr war sogar nen richtiger Star DJ da
Und dann auch noch mein Lieblings und auch noch live.
Das geilste ist,  naechste woche wirds wieder geschehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

nein, aus mehreren Gründen: Keine Zeit, zu weit weg und da bin ich im Süden im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Welchen Stream meinst du? Hard, harder oder hardest?


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Harder.
geht noch bis 23 uhr^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2009)

naa, das ist nix für mich. Was am nächsten in Richtung Techno (oder wie auch immer der Stil heißt) geht und ich höre, ist wohl Drum'n'Bass, aber das nur von sehr wenigen Interpreten (Prodigy, Pendulum). Ansonsten eher Rock


----------



## minimitmit (20. August 2009)

Das is kein Techno.
Scher dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist Hardstyle und geht auch ( kommt auf den DJ an ode rhalt hardest Channel ) auf zu Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja aber das is ja das TechnikForum.


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> boah hab heute ab halb 4 an fear.fm angehoert ^^
> heute ab 20 Uhr war sogar nen richtiger Star DJ da
> Und dann auch noch mein Lieblings und auch noch live.
> Das geilste ist,  naechste woche wirds wieder geschehen
> ...


WERBUNG! :O



minimitmit schrieb:


> Das is kein Techno.
> Scher dich
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, Hardstyle ist kein Techno. 
Und Hiphop ist Musik, schon klar xP

Für jeden Laien ist Techno der Oberbegriff für die ganze Clubscheiße, obs jetzt Jumpstyle, Hardstyle, Shuffle, Hardcore (<- zählt nicht, geklauter Name), House, Elektro, Minimal oder einfach Techno ist, ist wenig bis gar nicht zu erkennen. Da kann man auch gleich nem Raver die Aufgabe geben, zwischen Deathcore, Metalcore und Grindcore zu unterscheiden ;D

Zu den Grafikkarten:
Oh WoW, Bilder! 
Wayne, will Benchmarks.


----------



## Independent (21. August 2009)

LOL, gell die Zappelhallenpillemschmeißer klauen uns das schöne Genre "Hardcore"?


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

1 Tag unaktiv im Forum, da kommt man garnicht mehr mit beim lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (21. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> LOL, gell die Zappelhallenpillemschmeißer klauen uns das schöne Genre "Hardcore"?


willst mich verarschen? nur weil es leute gibt die drogen etc nehmen heist das nicht gleich das es die ganze techno szene tut,  und ich sollte das wissen ich gehöre zur hardstyle szene . ALso bitte hört auf mit diesen vorurteilen , man kann auch ohne drogen party machen


----------



## Independent (21. August 2009)

> man kann auch ohne drogen party machen



Du solltest meine Aussage nicht zu ernst nehmen. Ich spiel nur mit Klischees. Man kann ohne Drogen Party machen?Oo


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Na klasse! Jetzt hab ich Vollhorst mir gerade Windows 7 Professional installiert und erst danach gemerkt, daß mein Norton damit nicht kompatibel ist.
Was für ein Scheiß, jetzt gurk ich hier gerade ohne Virenprogramm rum.

Aber der Internet Explorer hier ist gerade echt sowas von schnell, ich war noch nie schneller im Internet unterwegs. Ist echt pervers, bisher öffnete sich alles innerhalb eines Bruchteils einer Sekunde.

Wird nur nicht lange so bleiben, wenn ich nicht schnell wenigstens temporär irgendetwas virensoftware-mäßiges her bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (21. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Du solltest meine Aussage nicht zu ernst nehmen. Ich spiel nur mit Klischees. Man kann ohne Drogen Party machen?Oo


sry aber bei sowas versteh ich mittlerweile keinen spaß mehr , gibt einfach zu viele die denken das man nur mit drogen in der techno szene spass hat ..find ich echt zum kotzen sowas


@ klos .... das nenn ich pech ^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> sry aber bei sowas versteh ich mittlerweile keinen spaß mehr , gibt einfach zu viele die denken das man nur mit drogen in der techno szene spass hat ..find ich echt zum kotzen sowas
> 
> 
> @ klos .... das nenn ich pech ^^



Du stehst auf Techno? Bist du morgen im Hafentunnel Frankfurt?


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand gute 120er Gehäuselüfter für mein Antec 300 empfehlen? Sie sollten wenn möglich nicht hörbar sein und nicht über 15€ kosten. Der Luftdurchsatz ist nicht so wichtig, ich will nur, dass im Gehäuse insgesamt ein etwas besserer Airflow herrscht. Eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung ist ja nicht nötig oder?

Mein Mainboard ist das ASUS M4A77TD PRO, falls das wegen der Lüftersteuerung wichtig ist.

Danke schonmal im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Techno? Bist du morgen im Hafentunnel Frankfurt?



was ist da?^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> was ist da?^^



Schranzparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dvkkTUTrSs

@Lüfter: sollen die beleuchtet sein?


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> @Lüfter: sollen die beleuchtet sein?



Nein, Beleuchtung brauch ich nicht. Reicht wenn sich das Ding dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Enermax Cluster
Enermax Apollish
Scythe Slip Stream
Scythe S-Flex 

würden mir jetzt so spontan zu gut&leise einfallen :]_


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

ganz klar: Tacens Ventus Pro

Die Lüfter sind der Hammer! Absolut leise, wahnsinniger Durchsatz und ein Poti wird auch mitgeliefert. Klare Empfehlung. Die Ice-Version wäre noch weiß beleuchtet, aber das willste ja nicht.



Ansonsten die Scythe S-Flex 800rpm.

Die haben zwar nicht den größten Durchsatz, sind aber unhörbar. Ich hab die 1200er verbaut, die hört man auf max. Drehzahl leise brummen. Komplett lautlos sind nur die 800er.

edit: Die Cluster/Apollish sind natürlich auch toll, die Slipstream sollen in seltenen Fällen Lagerschleifen haben. Auch top sind die Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL1.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ganz klar: Tacens Ventus Pro



_Hier nochn Link mit anderen Shops/besserem Preis :-) 

 Klick mich!

_


----------



## Gutgore (21. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Techno? Bist du morgen im Hafentunnel Frankfurt?


sicha nicht , ich komm nämlich aus s-h und wenn dann fahr ich in die ziegelei oder ins new-bambu =) und zu den groß veranstaltungen ala defqon ,qlimax ,decibel ,black etc


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

Tacen Ventus + Enermax Cluster kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habse ja selbst verbaut.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Die Noiseblocker Lüfter sind auch nicht schlecht, hab von denen hier 3 im Radiator verbaut und hör sie kein bischen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a368805.html


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

so, jetzt hat es Razer geschafft. Sie drehen endgültig durch.

Jetzt gibt es eine neue Maus - die Naga - die auf einer Seite 12 (!) Daumentasten hat!!

CB-News


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

Super, danke euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mir die Tacens bestellen. Die sehen gut aus (auch wenn ich sie nach dem Einbau nicht mehr sehe) und sind auch laut Bewertungen super leise. Bin fast schon am überlegen ob ich den Standardlüfter (hinten) im Antec 300 rausbaue und drei von den Tacens reinhauen soll (2 vorne, 1 hinten).

EDIT: Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll die Lüfter vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln? Mit Gummiringen oder ähnlichem?


----------



## Gutgore (21. August 2009)

extra für WoW =) , der name ist ja auch passend zum neuem addon ...und das es zufällig 12 sind ist auch logisch 1-10 zahlen für die fähigkeiten und 11-12 für ka xD , abe rdie tasten sind so klein ich nutz ja nichtmal meine 4 tasten bei der maus :/


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> so, jetzt hat es Razer geschafft. Sie drehen endgültig durch.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es eine neue Maus - die Naga - die auf einer Seite 12 (!) Daumentasten hat!!
> 
> CB-News



gnahaha, hab ich auch grad gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verrückt^^ Ich brauch noch netma wirklich die zwei Tasten bei der G5 

Achja, viel interessanter is doch die News über die angestrebte 4nm Produktion von Intel klick

Edit: @Desdinova: Naja, so mehr oder weniger. Ich hab bei meinen Gehäusen noch nie Entkoppelt. Hab auch noch nie irgendwie nen brummen oder vibrieren gehört.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Super, danke euch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Wenn schon denn schon ;-)

_


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

naja, wenn man mal schaut, dass heute noch sehr viele CPUs in 65/90nm im Gebrauch sind und die 32nm noch mehr oder weniger Zukunftsmusik sind, dann bin ich bei 4nm eher skeptisch. Außerdem ist es noch lange hin bis 2022.

Trotzdem wäre es natürlich eine feine Sache


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Wenn schon denn schon ;-)
> _



Ja, stimmt. Kauf ich mir am Wochenende eben zwei Cuba Libre weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Das Ding ist ja überall ausverkauft. "Liefertermin unbekannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

Schau am besten ma bei eBay. Your-World-Of-Gaming bietet die bei eBay eigentlich immer an. Von denen hab ich meine auch, ebefalls bei eBay gekauft (weils sonst nirgends auf Lager war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Schau am besten ma bei eBay. Your-World-Of-Gaming bietet die bei eBay eigentlich immer an. Von denen hab ich meine auch, ebefalls bei eBay gekauft (weils sonst nirgends auf Lager war)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super, dank dir für den Tipp. Er hatte zwar nur noch einen Tacens Ventus Pro auf Lager, aber dafür noch 2 x Tacens Ventus Pro Ice für den gleichen Preis. Also hab ich dann vorne zwei Scheinwerfer hinter der Blende und hinten kommt dann der normale hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

^^

Ich finds erstaunlich, dass die nirgends auf Lager sind und wenn dann auch sau teuer. Nur bei YWOG sindse erstens spottbillig und tatsächlich immer auf Lager ;D


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Mysteriös



....


......

    .....


.....


.....











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

Das hat mich gewundert, dass die Dinger absolut überall ausverkauft waren. Im Shop von ywog waren sie ja auch ausverkauft, bei seinem ebay-Shop allerdings gabs dann eben noch welche. Naja, aber wie painschkes schon anklingen lässt: Soll sich doch Ayman drum kümmern...


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

wieviel kosten die Ventus Ice (nicht Pro, hab ne Steuerung) auf ebay?


----------



## Desdinova (21. August 2009)

Hier ist einer für 12,90€.


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hier nochn Link mit anderen Shops/besserem Preis :-)
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> _



ich hab noch einen sinnlos zuhause rumliegen....


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

YWOG hat auch einen, allerdings leider mit schwarzem Rahmen.

Naja, ich hab eh noch nicht so bald vor, auf die Ventus umzusteigen.


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2009)

naja, wenne versand übernimmst schenk ich ihn dir... hat auch schwarzen rahmen... aber weißer lüfter..^^
kannst ja mit papier verhüllen! =)


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> YWOG hat auch einen, allerdings leider mit schwarzem Rahmen.
> 
> Naja, ich hab eh noch nicht so bald vor, auf die Ventus umzusteigen.



Die gibts nur mit schwarzem Rahmen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_@Rethelion : 

Hier hat übrigends jemand den TV in 42" , ich find den (zumindest was man so auf den Bildern sieht) garnicht so schlecht :-) 

Link NR.1 :  Klick mich!

Link NR.2 :  Klick mich!

_


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

Nira das könnte man sich glatt überlegen

Welcher ist es denn genau?


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Rethelion :
> 
> Hier hat übrigends jemand den TV in 42" , ich find den (zumindest was man so auf den Bildern sieht) garnicht so schlecht :-)
> 
> ...



Ich sag ja ned dass er schlecht ist, aber immer wenn ich an Philips denke seh ich ein Bügeleisen vor mir. Die Vorstellung das die LCDs bauen passt mir irgendwie nicht in den Kopf und verursacht ein ungutes Gefühl^^
Und ich hät ja lieber einen eckigen TV, wie den von Samsung...aber (fast)geschenkt ist geschenkt, hoffentlich liefern die schnell kann es kaum erwarten...

EDIT: Der hat ja fast den selben Abstand zum TV wie ich...und meiner wäre dann 5" größer, hoffentlich passt das noch.


----------



## süchtigerhexer (21. August 2009)

Hi ich hab schon seit längerem nen 2ten bilschirm aber bin jetzt auf die idee gekommen wow pber beide verteilt einzeigen zu lassen 
so quasi vollbild nur über 2 bildschirme damit ich die ganze breite aufnutzen kann....

kennt da jemand ein programm, weil bei windows(vista) hab ich nichts gefunden was das annähernd möglich machen würde...

schon mal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg wl


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

fenstermodus und das fenster über beide bildschirme ziehen - ganz easy

wirst aber keine freude mit haben der char "verschwindet" genau zwischen den bildschirmen..


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Also, ich muss schon sagen, Windows 7 ist auch als finale Version noch recht störrisch. Gestern Avira installiert, weil Norton es noch nicht gebacken bekommt, auf Browse geklickt um den Zielordner zu wählen, nur leider geht halt nichts auf. 

Oder bei dem Versuch, den Gerätemanager zu öffnen -> nichts -> Windows hängt -> Prozess gekillt -> CPU-Auslastung bleibt dauerhaft auf 50% -> Reboot unumgänglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und lauter so Kleinigkeiten. Aber gut, hab nichts anderes erwartet. Ein fehlerfreies OS abzuliefern, ist auch schlicht nicht machbar.

Ansonsten find ich es aber sehr schick bisher.


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Na so einfach ist das auch nicht Cleat, zumindestens bei mir funktoniret das nicht ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Hmm - nix davon bemerkt. Weder Probleme mit Avira noch sonst eines der von Dir beschriebenen. Einzig bei manchen Spielen bekam ich Probleme mit dem zweiten Monitor - wobei ich vermute, dass sich da der GraKa-Treiber mit der Win7-eigenen Verwaltung in die Quere kommt. koennte man also Nvidia anhaengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Welcher ist es denn genau?



Tacens Ventus Pro oder so...
120mm,

soll angeblich automatisch Steuerbar sein, hat auch nen 3 Pin anschluss.
UND sunne Lüftersteuerung für ein Slotblech hinten. Keine ahnung wie man die dazu bringt sich automatisch zu steuern.... =/

Nira ^-^

Edi:
So leise sind die aber nicht, man hört die schon.


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Na so einfach ist das auch nicht Cleat, zumindestens bei mir funktoniret das nicht ^^



Also bei mir funktioniert das - wo ist das Problem? Was geht denn nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> So leise sind die aber nicht, man hört die schon.



Echt? Noch im angenehmen Bereich oder schon störend?

Ich überleg mir das nochmal Niranda wenn, dann wollte ich eigentlich direkt beide PCs mit den komplett weißen mit weißen LEDs ausstatten, und die Pro-Version brauch ich nicht, da ich die an die Potis meiner Steuerung hänge.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

muah...Bluescreen-Attacke von Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+13e )

Irgendein Prozess möchte auf ein Interrupt-Request-Level zugreifen und das in einen unzulässigen Speicherbereich.
Das fängt ja schon mal alles ganz gut an, mit Windows 7. Ich glaub, ich haub mir wieder Vista drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir läuft es seit der Beta rund, und unsere Hardware ist doch ähnlich? Was hast du für ein Board?


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Wenn ich größer ziehen möchte, geht das so nach oben. Also man kann es garnicht über den Bildschirm ziehen, man hat das auf einem Bildschirm, man zieht es größer und es geht oben über den Bildschirm raus. Man kann es dann auch nicht runter ziehen. Weiß auch nicht wieso.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sitz grad am Zweitrechner von mir, der steht bei meinen Eltern und da ist schon ein etwas älteres Exemplar drin. Das Asus P5W DH Deluxe, eines der ersten Boards, die damals erhältlich waren, als seinerzeit der Conroe erschien. Mit Chipsatz-Treiber für Windows 7 ist bei Asus auch noch nicht viel los.

Wobei es im Gerätemanager ganz gut aussieht.


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

Auf dem PC mit dem Maximus habe ich Win7 noch nicht getestet, die Treiber von Gigabyte (inkl. aller Zusatzprogramme) laufen problemlos. Ob ich Vista-Treiber oder schon welche für Win7 verwendet habe, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

Hey leute hab jetzt meinen SamsungSyncmaster 24hs ( Kl!ck ) Allerdings sind am rand bei der auflösung 1920x1080 schwarze ränder am Bildschirm >.< bei 1680x1050 sind die balken nicht da. Wie kommt das ?!
hab windows vista ultimate 64 sp2 
ati radeon hd 4890 
hab den bildschirm über hdmi an der graka angeschlossen (also dvi-> hdmi adapter an der graka)
oben und unten jeweils ca 1cm abstand .Über das menü von dem bildschirm einstellen geht nicht, beim Bildschirm war ein treiber dabei bringt auch nix ^.^


----------



## Independent (21. August 2009)

> h vermute, dass sich da der GraKa-Treiber mit der Win7-eigenen Verwaltung in die Quere kommt. koennte man also Nvidia anhaengen



Ich habe jetzt wieder Vista 32 drauf und *keine *Mikroruckler mehr. Es liegt am OS. Der Treiber ist der gleiche und unter Vista macht er keine Zicken, obwohl er sogar für Win7 optimiert wurde...


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

komisch...ich hab wie gesagt weder unter Vista noch unter Win7 Mikroruckler...


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

kann mir net wer helfen hab des prob. scho länger, sprich 3 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> kann mir net wer helfen hab des prob. scho länger, sprich 3 tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind diese Balken nicht normal? Ist wie beim Fernsehn, da hat man ja auch solche Balken ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sind diese Balken nicht normal? Ist wie beim Fernsehn, da hat man ja auch solche Balken ^^


nee die kriegt man aber wegeingestellt ^^


----------



## Nebola (21. August 2009)

Ich habe ne nVidia und als mein neuer Monitor 22" dran kam waren auch kleine schwarze Balken, habe in "Anzeige"  1680x150 eingestellt waaren die nochda,

Dann im nVidia Control panel und dann in der Monitor Treiber software auch und dann waren die weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (21. August 2009)

Hab seit gestern den gleichen Monitor und keine Probleme mit schwarzen Balken bei 1920*1080
Hab Windows xp und ne geforce 8600gt...vllt mal im ati treiber was gucken?


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> nee die kriegt man aber wegeingestellt ^^



Öffne mal das CCC, geh da ins Menü "Desktop&Displays", klicke dann unten in der Leiste bei dem Samsung auf den kleinen Pfeil nach unten und wähle Configure aus.
Dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster und dort gibt es 3 Reiter. Beim HDTV Support gibts ein paar Einstellungen die du dir mal ansehen solltest. Hab leider keinen FullHD zum testen, aber wenn ich da ein HDTV-Format auswähle bekomme ich auch diese schwarzen Balken.


Was anderes: Gibt es ne möglichkeit in VMWare die normale Grafikkarte samt Treiber einzubinden? Dann könnte man theoretisch unter Linux eine Windows-VMWare starten und so die ganzen Win-Games spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: LÖL http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...zu-stapeln.html


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

Wo öffne ich denn ccc und was ist das xD


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wo öffne ich denn ccc und was ist das xD



Ich mein das Catalyst Control Center, also den ATI-Treiber^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

asoooooooo xD
erste ati grafikkarte *hüstel*


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

JAWOLL!! bei mir gabs  zwar kein desktop und displays menü, aber dafür hab ich das gefunden, der regler stand da wo er aufm screenshot ist, d.h bildschirm ist iwi rausgezoomt. Wenn man den regler bissel verstellt ist der bildschirm ganz ausgefüllt *freu* thx!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




war zwar nur 2-3 cm oben und am rand aber das stört trotzdem ^^
auf geht´s crysis schon installiert =P


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Verfolgt eigentlich jemand die WM derzeit? :]_


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> JAWOLL!! bei mir gabs  zwar kein desktop und displays menü, aber dafür hab ich das gefunden, der regler stand da wo er aufm screenshot ist, d.h bildschirm ist iwi rausgezoomt. Wenn man den regler bissel verstellt ist der bildschirm ganz ausgefüllt *freu* thx!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok du hast noch einen Treiber der älter ist als Juli09, da wurde nämlich das Interface komplett verändert ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

kannst du mir nen neuen reiber linken??? hab ne xfx 4890 kp wo man die ati treiber herbekommt^^

EDit: scho gefunden der treiber kam vor 4 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.../common-vista64


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> kannst du mir nen neuen reiber linken??? hab ne xfx 4890 kp wo man die ati treiber herbekommt^^
> 
> EDit: scho gefunden der treiber kam vor 4 tagen
> 
> ...



Hm wo bekommt man einen ATI-Treiber her...? Vll. ja von der ATI-Website! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Müssten die passenden sein: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.../common-vista64

EDIT: Ok warst schneller^^


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_ Klick mich!

/Edit : Och mensch -_-_


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

weiß wer wos beim crysis editor fässer gibt =) wollte ein kleines feuerwerk veranstalten xDDD


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was anderes: Gibt es ne möglichkeit in VMWare die normale Grafikkarte samt Treiber einzubinden? Dann könnte man theoretisch unter Linux eine Windows-VMWare starten und so die ganzen Win-Games spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





painschkes schrieb:


> _Verfolgt eigentlich jemand die WM derzeit? :]_



Eine Antwort auf beide Fragen: Nein.


edit: das gibt es nicht, das musst du selbst erstellen. Ist aber recht simpel.

Tutorial


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> weiß wer wos beim crysis editor fässer gibt =) wollte ein kleines feuerwerk veranstalten xDDD



Fässer gibts schon, hab da mal 1000Stk übereinander und dann mit der Atombombenwurfkanoneding draufgeschoßen, danach hatte ich 0 fps^^

Schau dir das mal an: http://crysis.4thdimension.info/modules.ph...page&pid=41


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. August 2009)

ich find die barrels net >.< irgendwann find ich sie und dann.....  BUMM HAHAHA *räusper*


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

Rethelion genau ein Post über dir habe ich exakt dieses Tutorial gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetzt irgendwie Lust bekommen und istallier auch eben Crysis.

Sieht Warhead besser aus?


----------



## Independent (21. August 2009)

Es sieht viel besser aus und läuft auch besser...erstaunlicherweise.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion genau ein Post über dir habe ich exakt dieses Tutorial gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man solltes das Editieren verbieten, das verwirrt nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. August 2009)

hm das is jez komisch, in crysis sind die ränder noch da, in left 4dead net und auf dem desktop auch net xD


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2009)

Hat eigentlich keiner World of Warcraft: Cataclysm erwähnt?. Das ist mal wieder ein spitzen Neustart für die alten preWoW Hasen. Für mich wirds aufjedenfall eines der besten Erweiterungen von World of Warcraft.


Allein wegen der Grafiküberarbeitung ist es ein Grund mehr.

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> für die alten preWoW Hasen.



_Wieso das? Erklär mal :]_


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hm das is jez komisch, in crysis sind die ränder noch da, in left 4dead net und auf dem desktop auch net xD



Hast du in den Grafikeinstellungen vll irgenwas wie 16:9 oder so eingestellt?



World of Warcraft: Cataclysm hört sich zwar interessant an, aber ich fürchte das ich in WoW nie wieder richtig Spaß haben werde und mein eigentliches Ziel nie erreichen werde. Ich möchte alles entdecken und langsam angehen, nur war Wotlk schon so dass man in 2 Wochen 80 war und auf den Weg dorthin hab ich mich nur gelangweilt. Dazu das tägliche Farmen und dann recycelt Blizzard eh nur weil ihnen nichts neues einfällt...

Also ich werds mir nicht anschauen.


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2009)

_Ich auch nicht , für mich war die beste Zeit wirklich die Beta und Classic-WoW.. Burning Crusade ging (bis etwa Karazhan) auch noch in Ordnung , aber sonst.. : Nein Danke..

Ich fand es damals wirklich geil das erste mal mit 40Mann in MC drin zu sein , oder Zul'Gurub war auch super - auch AQ20/40 haben mir gefallen - danach war es aber nurnoch schlecht (mMn)_



/Edit : Neue Kombinationen aus Klasse und Volk
Auch für die traditionell spielbaren Völker haben wir zusätzliche Kombinationen aus Volk und Klasse hinzugefügt. Neue Optionen für die Horde beinhalten trollische Druiden, untote Jäger, orcische Magier, taurische Paladine und Priester sowie blutelfische Krieger. Auf Seiten der Allianz kommen menschliche Jäger, zwergische und nachtelfische Magier, gnomische Priester und zwergische Schamanen hinzu.


_Mein Gott , wenn ich sowas schon lese.. _


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> *taurische Paladine *



Das ist der springende Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2009)

Die neuen Rassen sehen geil aus, grade die Worgen o.o

Vielleicht werd ich mir 2 Monate vorm Addon mal wieder nen Account machen und nen Menschenkrieger oder so auf 80 leveln, um mir dann nen netten Worgen ausrüsten zu können...wobei sie natürlich auch ne Horderasse sein könnten, von der reinen Beschreibung her o.0 (Okay, nochma geguckt, Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Naja ich werds verfolgen, allgemein gibts ja immer nette Infos und es ist ja auch noch ein bischen hin

Aber das Setting mit Deathwing gefällt mir ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
WAHAHA Worgen-Druide! ICH WERDS ZOCKEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. August 2009)

beio bioshock sind die balken auch noch da -.- langsam rall ich garnix mehr


----------



## Ogil (22. August 2009)

Und Du hast auch ueberall im Spiel die korrekte Aufloesung eingestellt? Also die, die vom Seitenverhaeltnis zu Deinem Monitor passt?

PS: Zur WoW-Erweiterung - ich finde die Fortfuehrung der Geschichte nett, aber wenn ich schon lese was alles an Werten abgeschafft wird, dann ist schon jetzt klar, dass Blizz auch noch den letzten Sonderschueler fuers Spiel gewinnen will und die Komplexitaet und der Anspruch nicht steigen werden.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. August 2009)

Ich bin ma gespannt, freut mich auf alle Fälle. Vor allem der Auftritt von Deathwing (welcher schon längst überfällig is) macht Lust drauf.

Witzig find ich die ganzen Flamekiddies in den Comments 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "WoW is shice, AION ftw!!!11eins", "WoW macht jeden süchtig, ich war selbst abhängig und hab jetzt noch entzugserscheinungen!!1" usw.

Entweder es sind die größten Fanbois die was schreiben oder eben die bekannten Flamer. Bei keinem anderen Spiel isses so schlimm wie bei WoW. Ich zock atm auch net weils keinen Spaß macht, aber ich flame net rum und find immernoch, dasses nen super Game is (auch wenns atm schwächelt)


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2009)

Jo jeder Attribut -Gone 

WTF. 

Naja kommt jemand Css zocken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. August 2009)

Um was gehts denn bei der Veränderung der "Attribute"? Konnt irgendwie nirgends was dazu finden o0


----------



## Ogil (22. August 2009)

Buffed-News zu den Attributsaenderungen


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2009)

Ach kein Plan was sich da veränder, ist mir auch Latte.

Ich werds mir Kaufen, bzw gibt ja auch nur nen riesen 5gb Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werde ich sehen wie es ist, im moment spiele ich eig nur Css oder so, momentan ist wow so naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Cataclysm sieht seeehr geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. August 2009)

Ach du kacke o0 Dann muss ich mich ja komplett umstellen mit meinem Hunterli :/

Ich bin damals schon bei meinem Schurkentwink mit der Energie durcheinander gekommen...^^ Da bin ich ja ma gespannt. Da rückt aber dann auch wieder der Steady in den Vordergrund. Also keine Explorotationen mehr von den Kids die meinen, dass SV so oberkuhl is :>

Das mit den Attributen klingt intressant, wobei ich mirs so bildlich garnet wirklich vorstellen kann. Na ma schaun.


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Lasst den mist mit Swoopo... das ist reines Glücksspiel und sobald zwei dabei sind und es richtig machen ist die gewinnchance für beide null. es gewinnt dann der, der die meisten Bids hat.
> Aber meist steigt beim Aussteigen des Gegners ein neuer ein.
> 
> Man sollte eh erst die Gutscheine bebieten.



Du bist nicht zufällig dort angemeldet oder? Heut um 4 Uhr früh hat jemand mit dem selben Nickname auf einen 46"LCD geboten, der dann für 14,86€ weggegangen ist. Ich weiss das weil ich auch mitgeboten habe, aber dann eingeschlafen bin und erst nach Ender der Auktion wieder aufgewacht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. August 2009)

jop hab überall 1920x1080 

...

seltsam nachdem ich  2 stunden crysis gespielt hab bekam ich 2sekunden nen schwarzen bildschirm und dann warn die balken am rand weg ?!wtf?! hab im menü geguckt grafikeinstellungen sind immernoch die gleichen, auflösung auch. Mein neuer pc will mich verarschen xDD Hauptsache jetzt funktionierts :=)


hab mir grad die änderungen durchgelesen, wie scheisse ist das denn!? Man wird durch talente critimmun? blockwertung fällt weg? keine zaubermacht? keine ap? 
wohow vor 5min lvl 85 erreicht sofort raiden gehn, geht ja weil man brauch ja net mehr heros abfarmen um critimmun zu werden. Hab vorgehabt wenn Catalysm rauskommt mal wieder wow auszuprobiern, aber jetzt hab ich irgendiwe keine lust mehr mit den statusänerungen. Außerdem find ichs blöd das die alte welt n bissel aufgekrempelt wird, ich hätts lieber gehabt wenn man irgendwie mit nem schiff in den strudel gerät und man auf einmal in ner mystischen andren welt ist.


allerdings sind worgen und goblins  ganz jut =) allerdings hätte ich die worgen zur horde gesetzt (Blutrünstige Werwölfe+ allianz ?!)    und die goblins zur allianz, aber hat blizzard bestimmt net gemacht weil goblins doch irgendwie gnomen ähnlich sind.


----------



## RaDon27 (22. August 2009)

Nuja, bei den Worgen gehts ja um die Greymanes, sprich um Gilneas. Gilneas hat im ersten und im zweiten Krieg mit der Allianz gegen die Horde gekämpft. Macht durchaus Sinn. Sie ham sich nachm zweiten Krieg eingesperrt weil sie sich von der Allianz hintergangen gefühlt haben. In Burg Shadowfang hat sich dann scheinbar dieser Worgenfluch ausgebreitet der auf Gilneas übergesprungen is.
Jetzt wendet sich Gilneas wieder an die Allianz, die Horde als Todfeind würde da nie in Frage kommen. Bekanntlich is die Horde damals über Tor Batol in Gilneas eingefallen ---> Hass auf die Horde. (bin mir grad net sicher obs Tor Batol war, irgendne Insel südlich von Gilneas).
Auf der Storyseite zu den Worgen steht ja, dass die Bewohner von Gilneas immernoch ne gewisse Menschlichkeit besitzen, trotz Worgengestalt. Somit wenden sie sich mit der Hoffnung auf Hilfe an die Allianz.

Finds sehr sehr stimmig =)


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2009)

Ja, darum können Sie sich wahrscheinlich auch noch in Menschen verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch wie in Gryzzlyhügeln ? da greift man so Jäger an und die verwandeln sich am Ende in Worgen.

Helfen laut Trailer net die Allianz den Worzen um zur Allianz zurückzukehren ? hört sich komisch an

Also niciht das sich die Worgen bei der Allianz melden nachdem Thema "ich möchte net mehr pööser Hund spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2009)

hi all hab ma ne frage 
hab nen amd phenom II x3 720 BE AM3. So jetzt ne frage was is nen guter am3 CPU Lüfter 
budget min 30 € max 35€.


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2009)

_Scythe Mugen 2 - Arctic Freezer 64 Pro - Alpenföhn Groß Clockner_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2009)

sind die auch gut für oc gut zu gebrauchen ???
aja bei dem freezer 64 pro steht im netz das der nur am2 unterstützt kein AM3


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2009)

_AM2 = AM3 - zumindest was Kühler ect. angeht.._


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> sind die auch gut für oc gut zu gebrauchen ???
> aja bei dem freezer 64 pro steht im netz das der nur am2 unterstützt kein AM3



Tut er aber. Wenn bei AM2, AM2+ und AM3 sogar die Sockel mechanisch kompatibel sind, wäre es arg unsinnig, daß der Kühler nicht passen sollte.
Du musst halt generell immer darauf schauen, daß der jeweilige Kühler auch für den Prozessor deiner Wahl freigegeben ist, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn. Aber bezüglich der Montage passt jeder AM2-Kühler auch auf AM3.

Und der Mugen ist natürlich sehr gut für OC geeignet, genauso wie der Alpenfön. Ein Freezer 64 pro ist halt 0815.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2009)

thx


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2009)

Ich hab mir grad auf Amazon eine Liste mit ein paar Blu-Ray Filmen, sie ich unbedingt sehen will, zusammen gestellt. Aber irgendwie kommt mich das doch zu teuer:
10xBD=205€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dazu noch einen BD-Player.

Naja aber vll verlang ich dann von Freunden und Bekannten Eintritt und zahl so die Filme ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such grad auch noch ein HDMI-Kabel und eine Wandhalterung für den LCD.
Als Halterung hätte ich mir diese hier vorgestellt: http://www.amazon.de/PLASMA-LCD-Wandhalter...d=1HAHYZFA1NV6T
Ist recht günstig und hat auch gute Bewertungen, ich hoffe nur die passt auch. 
Aber beim Kabel weiss ich nicht nach was ich suchen soll. Bei Amazon gibts Hunderte HDMI-Kabel, angefangen bei 3€ rauf bis zu 100€. Gibts da einen Unterschied oder sind die alle gleich?


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. August 2009)

also ich hab das gekauft http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...13&agid=551 und obwohls günstig ist, ists super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte bisher keine probleme, hab dazu ein dvi->hdmi 3€adapter


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2009)

Es gibt nur einen Film den ich mir zu 110% unbedingt noch ansehen muss -> Transformers 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. August 2009)

ich freu mich auf Risen. Ein Tag nach meinem Geburtstag ist der Release, ich weiß schon, was ich mir schenken werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad auf Amazon eine Liste mit ein paar Blu-Ray Filmen, sie ich unbedingt sehen will, zusammen gestellt. Aber irgendwie kommt mich das doch zu teuer:
> 10xBD=205&#8364;
> 
> 
> ...



_Wandhalterung geht in Ordnung , wird auch oft verlinkt im Luxx/Hifi-Forum..

Welches Kabel du nimmst ist eigentlich wurscht , kommt natürlich auch auf die länge an die du brauchst - die sollen zB. ganz gut sein  : 

2m :  Klick mich!
3m :  Klick mich!
5m :  Klick mich!

warum 3m & 5m gleich viel kosten weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.. o_o




Welchen BR-Player hast denn ins Auge gefasst? :-)





/Edit : Jap das Spiel wird geil Sebi , ich freu mich da auch drauf - ich hol´s mir für die Box :]_


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Welchen BR-Player hast denn ins Auge gefasst? :-)



Da bin ich mmer noch unentschlossen. Entweder kauf ich mir nur ein BD-Laufwerk für den PC, was aber den Nachteil hat dass jedesmal der PC laufen und ich ihn vom Schreibtisch abbauen muss. Oder ich hol mir doch die PS3, die wird ja jetzt ziemlich günstig und vll geht auch eine bei swoopo her.
Einen stinknormalen Player will ich nicht, der kostet zuviel, dafür dass er nur eine Sache kann^^


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2009)

_Hm , die PS3 (nehmen wir jetzt mal die Slim) kostet 299&#8364; - nen guten BR-Player kriegst du ab 150&#8364; - für die gesparten 150&#8364; könntest du dir dann zB. BluRays kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du anstatt der PS3 ne Xbox holst können wir zusammen zocken *hust* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , die PS3 (nehmen wir jetzt mal die Slim) kostet 299€ - nen guten BR-Player kriegst du ab 150€ - für die gesparten 150€ könntest du dir dann zB. BluRays kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Xbox wäre mir auch sympathischer, hab ja schon die alte und könnte meine Spiele übernehmen, aber auf der Xbox kann ich keine BR ansehen und dann steht nochmal ein Teil mehr rum.
Tendire eh mehr zum BD-Laufwerk fürn PC, das gibts für 80€ ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2009)

_Wäre natürlich die beste Lösung...

 Und dazu ne Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (23. August 2009)

tach Jugs.
Meie taste vor dem m ud die alt taste fuzt immer ud jetzt brauch ich e eue tasta.
hab da so a die g15 refresh gedacht.
haettet ihr e bessere vorschlag?

Alles geschehe durch besoffees umkippe eier wasserflasche quer ueber de schreibtisch wohlgemerkt...

RIP Taratula-.-


----------



## RaDon27 (23. August 2009)

wow wow wow wow...^^

Bei euch wars wohl auch feuchtfröhlich. Noch soviel Restalkohol? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, die G15 is nen feines Teil, hab ich auch seit kurzem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du auf des Display verzichten kannst würd auch die G11 passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2009)

Bringt das eigl was wenn man von ner Grafikkrate 1242mhz auf 1502mhz kommt? vom Shader Clock


----------



## Asoriel (23. August 2009)

ein paar Punkte im 3DMark Wirklich Performance in Spielen nicht, schon garnicht bei deiner 9800GT, da die einfach hardwaremäßig zu wenig Shader ALUs etc hat. 

Grafikkarten-OC bringt _viel_ weniger, als CPU OC.



Ist ürbigens mein letzter Post für ne Woche, bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub in der Türkei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen, mit weivielen Filmen/Spielen ich nach Hause komme hehe. Muss mich da mal noch schlau machen, was noch im Rahmen des legalen ist. (Tipps von eurer Seite bringen leider nichts mehr, da ich heute nichtmehr reinschauen kann/werde).

In diesem Sinne: Tschöö, machts gut, nächste Woche Dienstag nerv ich wieder.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Eigenartig... Stalker sagt mir ich hätte nur 2GB Ram drinne... DXDiag sagt mir ich hätte 3... was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2009)

Hab jetzt ne GTX260 Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (23. August 2009)

Naja,solange sie dir nicht abraucht,die Temps nicht ins extreme gehen,warum nicht?Die 1-3 fps wirst du zwar garnicht/kaum merken,aber warum Leistung verschenken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. August 2009)

Viel Spaß Aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (23. August 2009)

Jemand Lust HAWX Missi/Gegeneinander zu spielen?^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne GTX260 Asoriel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bringt trotzdem nicht soo viel




RaDon27 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Aso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielen Dank!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eben über Next-Gen Konsolen ne Newsmeldung aufgetaucht: Ausfälle von PS3, Xbox360 und Co bei CB


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal aus Spaß nen PC zusammengestellt für 7000 Euro bei Alienware

Prozessor: Intel® Core&#8482; i7-975 Extreme 3.86 GHz 8MB Cache

Netzteil: Alienware® 1200 Watt

Grafikkarte: 2x 1792MB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 295  

RAM: 24GB DDR3 SDRAM mit 1333MHz

Motherboard: Intel X-58 Chipsatz Motherboard

Festplatte: 1x 512GB SSD und 1x 1TB SATA

Laufwerk: DVD und Bluray

Soundkarte: Onboard High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio, kann man leider nicht eine externe noch auswählen :

Gehäuse: Alienware Astral Blue
*
Preis: 7000 Euro*

Hätte ich doch mal meine Ferien genutzt und von jedem 1 Euro für eine Spende  sammeln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (23. August 2009)

Naja,schon alleine die SSD kostet ~2.25&#8364;,die Alienware Teile sind wieso extrem überteuert,nur wer sich für das Geld einen Rechner kauft,wird denke ich mal kaum bei Alienware bestellen/kaufen...


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2009)

Was ist das denn ^^


----------



## Gomel (23. August 2009)

Eine 500Gb SSD,die über PCI-E 2.0 4x angebunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Naja,schon alleine die SSD kostet ~2.25€,die Alienware Teile sind wieso extrem überteuert,nur wer sich für das Geld einen Rechner kauft,wird denke ich mal kaum bei Alienware bestellen/kaufen...



Naja wer sich für soviel Geld einen Rechner kauft, der wird wohl kaum nach günstigeren Händlern suchen, bzw. ist es ihm dann auch egal^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Okay... wenn nur noch ein Ramriegel drinn ist und er funktioniert bzw. startet und so ist der Riegel in Ordnung oder?

Versuch grad per Ausschlussverfahren herauszufinden was kaputt ist...


Und ich hab grad nen extremen Zuckerschock und Adrenalinrausch ARGH! *rumzappel*

Und es läuft arsch langsam... mein Gott... ein Absturz hat mir auch wieder FF zerschossen... er speichert keine Cookies mehr sprich, wenn ich irgendwo anklick "Eingeloggt" lassen und den Browser schließe muss ich wieder alles eingeben und mich einloggen... das nervt tierischst! Gibts dafür auch ne Lösung außer PC formatieren?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Okay okay okay... grad wieder mal nen Absturz gehabt... bzw. hatte er mir beim starten auch noch einen Bluescreen entgegengeschmissen, ich weiß aber immernoch nicht mehr verdammt...


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

@Paini: Wie lang kann so ein HDMI-Kabel eigentlich sein?
Hab nämlich grad dieses hier mit 7,5m entdeck: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001B...howViewpoints=1

Da ich nicht weiss wie ich meins verlegen werde wollte ichs möglichst lang nehmen und bei dem Preis müsste man ja fast zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2009)

Naja - bei dem Preis kannst Du ja wirklich nix falsch machen. Ich finde grade bei sowas machen sich die Leute viel zu viele Gedanken und lassen sich dann Kabel fuer ueber 100€ aufschwatzen. Hauptunterschied ist da die Daempfung und vielleicht die Stoerfestigkeit. Beides nix, was ich bei einer Hausinstallation als kritisch ansehen wuerde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Kann eigentlich auch das Netzteil zu heiß werden? Denn ich glaube das Rattern kommt vom Lüfter vom Netzteil... ^^


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2009)

Ja. Wenn es nicht zu heiss werden koennte waere ja garnicht erst ein Luefter verbaut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn es nicht zu heiss werden koennte waere ja garnicht erst ein Luefter verbaut.



Hätte ja auch einfach zum generellen Lüften des PCs sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quasi das Schiebedach des PCs xD

Naja egal... neuer PC muss her, hoffentlich gewinne ich den Dell da -.-

Edit: WARGH Bluescreen by Wespe :-O Drecksvieh ist ins offene Gehäuse geflogen und hat sich irgendwo draufgesetzt oO


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: WARGH Bluescreen by Wespe :-O Drecksvieh ist ins offene Gehäuse geflogen und hat sich irgendwo draufgesetzt oO



Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
Warum lässt du auch den Pc offen XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
> Warum lässt du auch den Pc offen XD



Weil ich daran werkel... 1. will ich den verdammten rüttelnden Lüfter irgendwie hinkriegen und 2. hatte ich keine Lust den zuzumachen, weil ich grad probier ob einer der RAMRiegel defekt ist...


----------



## Nebola (23. August 2009)

Ich stelle gerade Windows Live Mail für mich ein mit 4 E-Mail Adressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist der unterschied beim Postservereingang zw. POP3, IMAP und HTTP.

Ich habe wenn ich über Web gehe 1 ungelesen Mail, aber Win Mail zeigt mir keine ungelesene an, wenn ich auf aktualisieren klicke kommt nen Fenster wo ich Name und PW bestätigen soll, aber nachdem ich das amche kommt das wieder o.O


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Paini: Wie lang kann so ein HDMI-Kabel eigentlich sein?
> Hab nämlich grad dieses hier mit 7,5m entdeck: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001B...howViewpoints=1
> 
> Da ich nicht weiss wie ich meins verlegen werde wollte ichs möglichst lang nehmen und bei dem Preis müsste man ja fast zuschlagen biggrin.gif



_So wie Ogil schon sagte , kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen wenn du acht gibts wie du es verlegst :-)_


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2009)

Es gibt doch irgendwie son System wo man 4 Festplatten bauen kann und man hat ingesamt 4 TB und kann die übern Netzwerk laufn lassen und dann können andere Leute, wie man es mit der Sicherheit einstellt von dort Sachen runterladen schnell die auf den Festplatten ist. Wie nennt sich ads nochmal?


----------



## Gomel (23. August 2009)

Polnisch rückwärts ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. August 2009)

Illegale Torrent Tauschbörse ?



> Ich stelle gerade Windows Live Mail für mich ein mit 4 E-Mail Adressen smile.gif
> 
> Was ist der unterschied beim Postservereingang zw. POP3, IMAP und HTTP.
> 
> Ich habe wenn ich über Web gehe 1 ungelesen Mail, aber Win Mail zeigt mir keine ungelesene an, wenn ich auf aktualisieren klicke kommt nen Fenster wo ich Name und PW bestätigen soll, aber nachdem ich das mache kommt das wieder o.O



Weiß keiner ne Antwort ?


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es gibt doch irgendwie son System wo man 4 Festplatten bauen kann und man hat ingesamt 4 TB und kann die übern Netzwerk laufn lassen und dann können andere Leute, wie man es mit der Sicherheit einstellt von dort Sachen runterladen schnell die auf den Festplatten ist. Wie nennt sich ads nochmal?



Auch wenn ich fast nicht verstehe was du schreibst, meinst du einen NAS?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Attached_Storage

@Nebola: Keine ahnung.
POP3, IMAP und HTTP sind nur Protokolle die je nach Anbieter verwendet werden um Emails bereitzustellen, wobei ich nicht wusste dass das über HTTP geht.
Hab grad gegoogelt und auch nichts dazu gefunden; bei IMAP brauchst glaub ich immer eine bestehende Verbindung zum Mailserver, um auf die EMails zuzugreifen;und bei POP3 lädst du die Mails direkt vom Server auf den PC

Wobei ich mir da auch nicht sicher bin ob das stimmt, soll lieber jemand mit Ahnung erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerade Windows Live Mail für mich ein mit 4 E-Mail Adressen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sind einfach verschiedene Protokolle. Ein Protokoll ist einfach eine Vereinbarung, die festlegt, wie etwas auszusehen hat.
SMTP hat ein bestimmtes Format. Normalerweise lauscht es auf Port 25. Du könntest dich zum Beispiel in der Dos-Konsole mit dem Befehl
telnet ip-adr 25 mit einen Rechner auf Port 25 verbinden. Auf Port 25 hört eine Anwendung, die dort Emails empfängt. Das Protokoll ist bei uns wie gesagt SMTP. Wenn du jetzt die Formatbedingungen von SMTP einhältst, dann könntest du dir tatsächlich im Dos-Fenster eine Email schicken.
Das ganze klappt aber nur, wenn das Format stimmt. Telnet wiederum ist auch ein Protokoll. Da steht wiederum drin, wie der zeichenbasierte Datenaustausch bei einer TCP-Verbindung auszusehen hat. 

HTTP ist auch ein Protokoll. Ein Übertragungsprotokoll. Dein Browser kann HTTP, drum kann er den ganzen Code, der dir beim Aufruf einer Webseite gesendet wird lesen und dir so die Seite darstellen. HTTPS zum Beispiel sieht dann eine Verschlüsselung vor.

Du kannst da also nicht einfach einstellen, was du lustig bist. Je nachdem, bei welchen Anbieter du bist, musst du schauen, welches Protokoll verwendet wird.
Wenn du Verbindung zum Email-Server deines Providers aufnimmst, dann musst du die richtige Sprache sprechen, sonst lehnt er dich ab.

Im Prinzip sind das also alles Verträge, die vereinbaren, wie die Beteiligten einer Verbindung miteinander sprechen müssen, so das sie sich auch verstehen.
TCP ist auch ein Protokoll. Darin ist zum Beispiel festgelegt, wie Datenpakete aussehen, die du durch das Internet schickst. Wenn zum Beispiel IP-Pakete verloren gehen, dann ist das TCP-Protokoll dafür verantwortlich, daß die Pakete nochmal gesendet werden. Deswegen wirst du hier zum Beispiel an einer Stelle eine Prüfsumme finden.

Und so weiter und sofort. Da kann man ewig weitererzählen, aber das würde wohl zu weit führen. Wenn du genaueres über einzelne Protokolle und wie sie im OSI-Referenzmodell ineinandergreifen wissen möchtest, dann findest du alles bei Wiki.


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2009)

OSI-Referenzmodell? Allein fuers Erwaehnen solch garstigen Wortes wuerde ich Dich mit meinem Nachrichtentechnik-Skript windelweich hauen (waren nur wenige 100 Seiten die wir in etwa auswendig wissen mussten), wenn ich es nicht nach bestandener Pruefung vernichtet haette....


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich fast nicht verstehe was du schreibst, meinst du einen NAS?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Attached_Storage




Super, danke dir. Das ist das.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> OSI-Referenzmodell? Allein fuers Erwaehnen solch garstigen Wortes wuerde ich Dich mit meinem Nachrichtentechnik-Skript windelweich hauen (waren nur wenige 100 Seiten die wir in etwa auswendig wissen mussten), wenn ich es nicht nach bestandener Pruefung vernichtet haette....




Also, ich finde Netzwerktechnik geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und irgendwie ist das OSI-Referenzmodell schon höchst faszinierend. Wie man sich sowas nur ausdenken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings sind wir jetzt bestimmt auch nicht so tief reingegangen, wie ihr an der Uni. Und mit der Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung erst recht nicht.
Kann schon sein, daß es mir ab einen bestimmten Punkt auch auf den Sack gehen würde.

Für mich reicht es einfach zu wissen, welche Schichten und wofür sie gut sind. Desweiteren welche Protokolle für was zuständig sind, auf welcher Schicht sie zu finden sind und wie sie grob arbeiten. Mehr war bei meinen bisherigen Werdegang noch nicht nötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich finde Netzwerktechnik geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sollt mich mit Netzwerktechnik unbedingt mal mehr befassen, seit 2Jahren lernen wir das schon in der Schule aber ich fühl mich immer noch nicht schlauer.
Hab mir jetzt das Ciscobuch für den CCNA gekauft und es noch nicht mal ausgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schinken mit über 1000Seiten macht einen aber auch schon vom Ansehen her fertig, da will ich gar nicht reinschauen...aber wenn mal wieder Schönwetter ist geh ichs an^^


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2009)

_Irgendwie bin ich müde . aber ich kann nicht schlafen..man! Ich brauch endlich meinen TV..jeds mal Zattoo anzumachen nervt langsam -.- Und richtige Sender hab ich da auch nicht.. -_-_


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Irgendwie bin ich müde . aber ich kann nicht schlafen..man! Ich brauch endlich meinen TV..jeds mal Zattoo anzumachen nervt langsam -.- Und richtige Sender hab ich da auch nicht.. -_-_



Ich fang grad Gothica auf P7 an, mal schaun wie der ist und in den Pausen bastle ich mein Zimmer in 3D damit ich die beste Position für den TV rausfinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Mit welchem Programm? Sketch Up?_


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2009)

Gibt es irgendeinen Weg Firefox wieder dazu zu bringen Cookies zu speichern, ohne Format C:?

Nach dem letzten neustart während FF lief, speichert er wieder keine Cookies...


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_ Nicht schlecht :X

_


----------



## Independent (24. August 2009)

Oha Leute,

guckt euch mal den EPIC-Fail an:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,693239/F...mplett-PC/Test/

Wie kann man nur ne GTX 295 im SLI (Quad) betreiben, wenn bei 896MB der Speicher voll ist?
Man muss sich das mal überlegen! Sollte man wirklich mal in dem Bereich sein, dass die 2 Grafikmonster ihr Potenzial ausfahren 
können, limitiert der VRAM.Oo

Was für studierte haben so einen Scheiss zusammengezimmert? 

Ich meine, ich bin nur Lagerist und ich hätte denen ein effektiveres Ding gebaut und sogar weniger Gehalt verlangt....arme Welt.

Achja:

4000Euro


Ich geh kotzen...*g*


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mit welchem Programm? Sketch Up?_



Jap, benutze Sketchup von Google. Ist für ne Freeware ziemlich umfangreich find ich, komm immer noch nicht mit allen Funktionen zurecht, aber den Rohbau hab ich schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kino sieht mal krass aus, war sicher nicht günstig.
Ich hab jetzt aber auch überlegt ob ich mein Schlafzimmer komplett ausräume und dann ein TV-Zimmer drauß mache, nur hab ich dann auch nur max 3,5m zum TV und wo stell ich das Bett dann hin ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Naja , eigentlich geht das was der da gebaut hat , hab zwar keine Preise für die Boxen ect. gefunden aber der Beamer hat zB. "nur" ~1500€ gekostet..da gibts weitaus krassere :]_


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , eigentlich geht das was der da gebaut hat , hab zwar keine Preise für die Boxen ect. gefunden aber der Beamer hat zB. "nur" ~1500€ gekostet..da gibts weitaus krassere :]_



Nur 1500, sind ja nur 3 Monatsgehälter von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hier ist ne interessante Meldung: http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/p...att-cpus_kerne/
Ich glaub ich verkauf meine Maschine komplett mit der Wasserkühlung und bau mir einen kleinen Media-PC zusammen, ausgelegt auf wenig Stromverbrauch. Mit nem 45W-Quadcore, ner neuen HD5000, BD-LW und 2TB-Speicher, was braucht man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Auch nicht schlecht , hab auch schon über ne Art HTPC nachgedacht , da das mit nem Netbook nichts wird und ich , wenn der Rechner hier weg ist "nur" nen alten Laptop hier rumstehen habe der nicht wirklich vorran kommt..naja - mal schauen :X_


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Was für studierte haben so einen Scheiss zusammengezimmert?
> 
> Ich meine, ich bin nur Lagerist und ich hätte denen ein effektiveres Ding gebaut und sogar weniger Gehalt verlangt....arme Welt.


Naja - letztlich hoert die "effektiv"-Frage eh bei 1,5-2k auf. Alles darueber hinaus ist nur "Wie kann ich denen mit zuviel Geld selbiges effektiv aus der Tasche ziehen?". Und da klingt 2xGTX295 doch besser als 2xGTX285, oder? Und den "schnellsten luftgekuehlten PC" bekommt man nunmal nur mit den schnellsten Teilen hin - auch wenn diese hoechstens bei Benchmarks ihr Potential voll entfalten koennen. Aber womoeglich kommt es den Leuten ja grad darauf an? Zumindestest werden sie sich nicht hinstellen und stolz davon berichten, dass sie nun in Dalaran stolze 50FPS haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (24. August 2009)

2x GTX 285 würden in dem Fall sogar ne Menge mehr bringen^^

Hier müsste man sich echt vorm Laden stellen und jeden Kunden nachträglich verklickern, wofür sie eigentlich 2000&#8364; extra ausgegeben haben..für nichts*g*

Ich meine, wer kauft so eine Scheiße? Wirkliche Enthusiasten,-das sind die Kunden die in diesem Preissegment zuschlagen. Wirkliche Enthusiasten allerdings,
lassen sich nicht so grob bescheißen. Ich würde gerne die Verkaufszahlen sehen.


Es gibt niemand` 4000&#8364; für so ein System aus  wenn er kein "Vollblut-Gamer" ist und ein "Vollblut-Gamer" gibt auch keine 4000&#8364; für so ein System aus, weil er Ahnung hat


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2009)

Naja es gibt Leute die keine Ahnung haben - aber genuegend Geld. Die glauben sie braeuchten so einen Rechner weil sie sonst die neuesten Spiele nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen koennten. Das ist wie bei den Leuten die sich z.B. einen Porsche Cayenne kaufen. So wirklich ein Gelaendewagen ist das auch nicht - aber die Leute zahlen trotzdem gern drauf...


----------



## RaDon27 (24. August 2009)

So isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt sie und es wird sie immer geben^^

Ich sag ma so, bis auf Acer kann man die OEM-Hersteller mit ihren "Gamingrechner" sowieso in die Tonne treten. Wieso Acer? Weil die mit ihren "Sniper", "Predator" usw zumindest gescheite Komponenten verbauen die auch stimmig zusammenpassen. Nur der Preis is eben wieder DAS Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber für Leute, die sich nen Rechner net selbst zusammenstellen wollen sind die optimal (vor allem, weil sie trotz hohem Preis nie in Preisregionen a la Alienware kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Hier stand mal was.. :X_


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Weg Firefox wieder dazu zu bringen Cookies zu speichern, ohne Format C:?
> 
> Nach dem letzten neustart während FF lief, speichert er wieder keine Cookies...



Ich nehme mal an, daß du im Browser ja bestimmt eingestellt hast, das er Cookies akzeptieren soll? Vielleicht ist ja die cookies.txt irgendwie kaputt und es bringt was, wenn du die löscht. Die müsste er ja dann wieder herstellen.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Hab garnicht mitgekriegt das Fable III angekündigt wurde o_o 

*freu*_


----------



## claet (24. August 2009)

paini, warum hast du den link wegeditiert?

find das ding auch cool iwie - auch wenns nicht so toll ist wie es erstmal scheint, ich finds auch cool xD


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Dachte ich hab das falsche gelinkt - is ja auch egal :]_


----------



## claet (24. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du verlinken wolltest xD

Verlinkt hattest du das Zotac ION. Endlich mal ein Atom auf einer vernünftigen Basis. 
Preis/Leistung ist im Vergleich was man mit ordinärer Hardware fürs gleiche Geld baun kann immer noch nicht der Burner, dafür ist die Größe ein Traum imho. Ich mag es irgendwie - kA wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dachte ich hab das falsche gelinkt - is ja auch egal :]_



Egal, das hatte eh keine Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (24. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Egal, das hatte eh keine Leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vergleichen womit?
Ich finds cool!

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...abschnitt_fazit


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Wenn überhaupt wirds eh nen HTPC wo an allen 4 Seiten nen "Propeller" von nem Hovercraft steht.

Hardware (wie sollte es auch anders sein) : 

i7 965
5TB HDD
12GB DDR3 2000
2xGTX295 (obwohl ne , eher die neue Generation)
usw..

















naja , man kann ja immer mal Träumen.. :]_


----------



## minimitmit (24. August 2009)

Weiß einer von euch wos son Komponisten Programm names Acapella gibt?
Google sagt mir seit ner halben Stunde nichts.
Noten muss man da selber eingeben.
Erinnert mich an Garage Band fuern Mac.
Haben das heute naemlich in Musik genutzt und wills haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, daß du im Browser ja bestimmt eingestellt hast, das er Cookies akzeptieren soll? Vielleicht ist ja die cookies.txt irgendwie kaputt und es bringt was, wenn du die löscht. Die müsste er ja dann wieder herstellen.



Wo ist die denn? Ich find per Suche nichts ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2009)

So, ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eineinhalb Seiten Threads seit ich weg war... sauber ^^ 
GZ schonmal zum TV,  Rethelion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (24. August 2009)

Btw wegen Swoopo hatte ich vorhin einen gedankenschlag, wie jeder billig wegkommen kann =)
Darf ich aber glaub ich nicht hier im Forum diskutieren^^

Wer interesse hat, bitte in msn adden, adresse verfremdet =P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freya.roxanna<kringel-a>live<pünktchen>de


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Niranda schrieb:


> Btw wegen Swoopo hatte ich vorhin einen gedankenschlag, wie jeder billig wegkommen kann =)
> Darf ich aber glaub ich nicht hier im Forum diskutieren^^
> 
> Wer interesse hat, bitte in msn adden, adresse verfremdet =P
> ...



Hm eine Idee hab ich auch schon aber mir fehlts am Kapital.
Bist du jetzt also bei Swoopo angemeldet?Wenn nicht hat jemand deinen Namen geklaut^^
Melden würd ich mich gern, aber hab kein msn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antizigo (24. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Hab mir am 01.08 einen LCD-TV bei hoh.de bestellt und der ist *immer noch* nicht angekommen!
Ich hab die schon mehrmals angeschrieben und hier ist deren Begründung:_"Wir haben das von Ihnen bestellte Gerät rechtzeitig bei zwei größeren Distributoren avisiert. Diese konnten  allerdings bislang aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten von Seiten des Herstellers die besagten Termine leider nicht einhalten."

_Soll ich noch länger warten oder kann ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Danke 
Gruß 
Antizigo


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Um welchen TV geht es denn? Ich persönlich würd zurücktreten und woanders bestellen - aber vllt gibts nen noch besseren TV für dich , deshalb würd ich gern das Modell wissen :]_


----------



## Antizigo (24. August 2009)

Hi painschkes,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Den LG 32LH7000 schwarz - rot (LCD-TV)!


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Den LG 32LH7000 schwarz - rot (LCD-TV)!



Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Bestellung stornieren und evtl. auf ein anderes Modell umsteigen. Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht wie der LG von der Qualität und Leistung her ist, da kann dir Paini sicher weiterhelfen, aber wenn du im Preisvergleich(http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a405850.html) nachsiehst hat den niemand auf Lager, d.h. du könntest noch viel länger warten bis das Teil wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Antizigo (24. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Bestellung stornieren und evtl. auf ein anderes Modell umsteigen. Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht wie der LG von der Qualität und Leistung her ist, da kann dir Paini sicher weiterhelfen, aber wenn du im Preisvergleich(http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a405850.html) nachsiehst hat den niemand auf Lager, d.h. du könntest noch viel länger warten bis das Teil wieder verfügbar ist.


Danke schon mal, ich warte dann mal ab was painschkes dazu sagt.


----------



## RaDon27 (24. August 2009)

klick

Hm, die sehen schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Danke schon mal, ich warte dann mal ab was painschkes dazu sagt.



_Ich sag mal so , wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Wieviel Zoll soller er mindestens/maximal haben? Wofür willst du ihn nutzen?_


----------



## Niranda (24. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm eine Idee hab ich auch schon aber mir fehlts am Kapital.
> Melden würd ich mich gern, aber hab kein msn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja das tolle, man brauch keinen großen Einsatz geben, 10 Euro sollten locker reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wills aber nicht hier verraten, dann machen das zu viele Leute und es klappt nicht mehr - sollte in einem festen Kreis bleiben.^^
Zumal ich denke, das Zam&Co mir die Zunge rausschneiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir auch grad überlegt, dass msn doof ist, lieber ICQ^^

465/281\284

Nira =D


----------



## Antizigo (24. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich sag mal so , wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Wieviel Zoll soller er mindestens/maximal haben? Wofür willst du ihn nutzen?_


Maximal ausgeben möchte ich 650, soll min. 32 Zoll sein und per USB HD-Videomaterial wiedergeben können.
Nutzen werde ich ihn für PS3 und wie gesagt Filme per USB.
Hoffe Du hast Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2009)

_Sry war afk.. :X


Empfehlenswert wären dann : 

Philips32PFL7404H

Philips 32PFL8404H - (ist der Nachfolger)

Sony KDL 32W5500

Toshiba 37XV635D - (etwas über 650&#8364; aber ein Sputzengerät / und ist 37")



Obwohl , grad wenn du auch HD-Filme ect. schaust auch ein Plasma nicht schlecht wäre , da musst du halt nur etwas beim zocken aufpassen , obwohl es das Einbrennen ja nichtmehr gibt - aber ein Nachleuchten , was einige stört (obwohl es ja wieder verschwindet)

Leider passt das dann aber nicht so ganz mit dem Budget zusammen , aber das oben sind ja alles Top-Teile :]_


----------



## Antizigo (24. August 2009)

Vielen Dank painschkes,
Ja Du hast recht, es sind Top-Teile!
Ich will aber unbedingt die DivX-HD-/MKV-Unterstützung und die oben stehenden haben diese leider nicht.
Ich hatte mir die beiden Philips Geräte vor dem Kauf angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Sony hat eine Reaktionszeit von 8ms sehe ich grad.

Hättest Du vielleicht noch etwas zum Angebot?
Auf jeden Fall Danke


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. August 2009)

Haben wir eigentlich sowas wie einen pc post thread, wo jeder mit fotos seinen pc und das innere seines pcs zeigt & beschreibt wär ja mal nett sowas =D


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich sowas wie einen pc post thread, wo jeder mit fotos seinen pc und das innere seines pcs zeigt & beschreibt wär ja mal nett sowas =D



Glaub nicht dass wir sowas schon haben.
--->Mach einen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. August 2009)

Ich meine wir hätten sowas ;D

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...Zeig+her+deinen

Na also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2009)

Japp, da fällt mir auf dass ich nochmal ein staubfreies Gehäuse-Pic liefern muss... ^^
Kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (25. August 2009)

Lol...Lynnfield gibts ja schon zum kaufen: http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?ref...-2.80GHz,-boxed
Wenn die sich mal keinen Ärger einhandeln, der sollte ja erst am 8. September gelauncht werden, soweit ich was.

Die Preispolitik verstehe ich auch immer noch nicht. 280 Euro für den 860er mit 2,8 Ghz und 480 Euro für den 870er mit 130 Ghz mehr?
Da muss man sich echt an den Kopf langen.


----------



## Rethelion (25. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Lol...Lynnfield gibts ja schon zum kaufen: http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?ref...-2.80GHz,-boxed
> Wenn die sich mal keinen Ärger einhandeln, der sollte ja erst am 8. September gelauncht werden, soweit ich was.
> 
> Die Preispolitik verstehe ich auch immer noch nicht. 280 Euro für den 860er mit 2,8 Ghz und 480 Euro für den 870er mit 130 Ghz mehr?
> Da muss man sich echt an den Kopf langen.



Ich glaub nicht dass du ihn schon kaufen kannst.  Bisher haben ihn nur 2 Händler gelistet, zwar als verfügbar, aber ich bin mir sicher dass sie keinen haben.
Ist doch jedes Mal das gleiche bei neuen CPUs, vor dem Release haben einige Händler ihn schon gelistet und das zu überteuerten Preisen.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Hot-Chips: Details zu AMDs Zwölfkerner

Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, morgen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin krank, Kopfweh, Bauchschmerzen, das volle programm halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Gute Besserung :-)_


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Danke dir,

und es stimmt, du bist wirklich egal wann ich aufstehe vor mir wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch grad überlegt, dass msn doof ist, lieber ICQ^^
> 465/281\284



Wie lange versuch ich jetzt schon dich zu überreden dir ICQ zu holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie lange versuch ich jetzt schon dich zu überreden dir ICQ zu holen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit morgen... =/
MSN ist international viel häufiger vertreten.. =P

Aber gogo, noch 2-3 Leute, sind schon zu dritt ^^


----------



## Klos1 (25. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass du ihn schon kaufen kannst.  Bisher haben ihn nur 2 Händler gelistet, zwar als verfügbar, aber ich bin mir sicher dass sie keinen haben.
> Ist doch jedes Mal das gleiche bei neuen CPUs, vor dem Release haben einige Händler ihn schon gelistet und das zu überteuerten Preisen.



Den Lynnfield haben schon viele Händler ausgeliefert bekommen, könnte also gut sein, daß die auch einen haben. Intel hat ja extra darum gebeten, oder besser gesagt mit Konsequenzen gedroht, wenn sie die Chips nicht bis zum Release zurückhalten.

Aber haben tun den inzwischen fast schon alle Händler, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Wir haben, keinen Strom, sitze am Laptop habe aber Inet, sind nen 2 Familien Haus oma und Opa haben Strom, Keller auch (darum auch Inet) nur wir im Erdgeschoss net -.-


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich meine wir hätten sowas ;D
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...Zeig+her+deinen
> 
> ...


mh  da hat ja nitmal jeder seinen reingepostet, geschweige denn seine hardware gepostet ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Manchmal hasse ich es... jetzt kann ich schon wieder nicht die Kommentarfunktionen in meinem Blogeintrag aktivieren -.-
Ha, hat sich erledigt xD


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Ich seh einfach nicht durch , ist Sky genauso so ein Anbieter wie Kabel Deutschland / Unitymedia ect..? _


----------



## Rethelion (25. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich seh einfach nicht durch , ist Sky genauso so ein Anbieter wie Kabel Deutschland / Unitymedia ect..? _



Ist Sky nicht Premiere?


----------



## Gomel (25. August 2009)

Das wollt ich auch schreiben,nur hat Buffed gehangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Hm , okay o_o

Das gute ist halt das das hier (zumindest laut der Seite) empfangbar ist und ich dazu keine Schüssel brauch (Digitaler Kabelanschluss) und da dann so Sender wie Discovery HD ect. empfangen würde was Kabel Deutschland (laut der Seite) nicht anbietet , und ich schau so Sender/Serien gerne :X_


----------



## Ghrodan (25. August 2009)

Wann wird denn der PC-Zusammenstellungs-Sticky eignetlich mal wieder aktualisiert?
Oder gibts nichts nennenswert neues was Preis oder leistung angeht?


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Ende des Monats :-)_


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ende des Monats :-)_


Und ich mach mit :O


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Gerne :-)

So am 31 oder 1 :-]_


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Steht im Kalender ;D


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

Paini, glausbt du wirklich du "discoverst" mit HD mehr auf Discover(ychannel?)? xDD


----------



## claet (26. August 2009)

Du Radon, ich seh grad in deiner Sig, du hast dir den Quad Core geholt. Du hattest doch nen E8600 davor, oder? Wo wir mal überlegt hatten, ob ich den gebrauchen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie siehts aus? Haste den noch, liegt der jetzt rum? =)


----------



## RaDon27 (26. August 2009)

War nen E8400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, der is schon an eBay gegangen =(

Edit: Hm, müsste mein Sysprofile aufräumen... -.-


----------



## claet (26. August 2009)

Schade - aber naja .. der E6600 muss es nur noch ein Jahr tun, dann hab ich genug Geld für was anständiges neues *g*


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2009)

_Bin hier grad im Inet-Cafe da zuhause Internet ausgestellt wurde (Anbieterwechsel) - wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich die Tage nicht vorbei schaue , also..bis die Tage :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin hier grad im Inet-Cafe da zuhause Internet ausgestellt wurde (Anbieterwechsel) - wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich die Tage nicht vorbei schaue , also..bis die Tage :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haunse ;D


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2009)

_Du freust dich doch das du jetzt alle Zusammenstellungs Thread beantworten kannst ;-)

Warte aber bitte mit dem Sticky bis ich wieder da bin.. :-)

Btw , wir suchen immernoch ein Angebot das Digitalen Kabelanschluss+Internet und Telefonflat anbietet , maximal 50/55€ im Monat und das wichtigste ist - der Anbieter muss Sender wie :

Discovery Channel *HD* / National Geographics *HD* anbieten..jeman den Idee? (Bin noch ein paar Minuten hier..)_


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin hier grad im Inet-Cafe da zuhause Internet ausgestellt wurde (Anbieterwechsel) - wollte nur bescheid sagen das ich die Tage nicht vorbei schaue , also..bis die Tage :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zapf die Leitung deiner Nachbarn an, sonst kommst nach mehreren Tagen wieder on und alles liegt in Trümmern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ist Rapidshare offline?!


----------



## Desdinova (26. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> EDIT: Ist Rapidshare offline?!



Ja, war offline. Sollte aber jetzt wieder gehen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. August 2009)

wir werden wohl bald zu Unitymedia wechseln, weiß aber net ob die die von dir beschriebenen kanäle anbieten paini, aber bist bestimmt eh schon weg ;P


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2009)

Bringt es eigtl was, sich 8GB Ram zu verbauen, wenn man ein 32Bit OS hat?


----------



## aseari (26. August 2009)

Nicht wirklich, nein...


----------



## pampam (26. August 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Bringt es eigtl was, sich 8GB Ram zu verbauen, wenn man ein 32Bit OS hat?



Man kann damit angeben... 
Aber 8GB Ram lohnen sich ja nichtmal, wenn man ein 64Bit OS hat, außer man hat irgendwelche speziellen Programme, die auch wirklich soviel nutzen können.


----------



## aseari (26. August 2009)

CAD-Programme z.B.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2009)

Würde man trozdem einen Leistungsschub merken?
z.B. in Dalaran?
Oder gar in der Grafikleistung wenn da was zugepackt wird?


----------



## aseari (26. August 2009)

Mit 32-bit OS oder 64-bit? Mit 32-bit denke ich eher nicht, mit 64-bit merkst du vielleicht, dass es in Dalaran nicht so krass ruckelt, aber die Grafikleistung wird sich wohl eher nicht verbessern. Warum auch? RAM hat ja nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Mit 32-bit OS oder 64-bit? Mit 32-bit denke ich eher nicht, mit 64-bit merkst du vielleicht, dass es in Dalaran nicht so krass ruckelt, aber die Grafikleistung wird sich wohl eher nicht verbessern. Warum auch? RAM hat ja nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.




najut, dachte nur dass die Auflösung sich vllt nen bissl höher schrauben lässt durch bissl mehr Grafikspeicher.


----------



## aseari (26. August 2009)

Grafikspeicher sitzt ja auf der Grafikkarte und hat mit dem Arbeitsspeicher nichts zu tun. Ansonsten hast du Recht. Je mehr Grafikspeicher, desto höher können die Auflösungen gehen. Das hängt aber auch vom Chip ab usw. Also sollte man nicht sagen: "Ohh, die Grafikkarte hat 2GB Grafikspeicher! Damit lässt sich Crysis in FullHD auf höchster Detailstufe ruckelfrei spielen!!"


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2009)

Na ok. Danke trozdem. Werden dann höchstens zum besserem Ram wechseln (1066Mhz oder so).

Edit: Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Paini, glausbt du wirklich du "discoverst" mit HD mehr auf Discover(ychannel?)? xDD



=D  <3


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Das wird Dir aber auch keine nennenswerte Mehrleistung bringen. Wofuer brauchst Du denn den Leistungsschub? Zocken? Arbeiten?

PS: Paini is nicht da. Und unlustige Witze sind auch beim zweiten Mal nicht lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

das is ne ernste Frage - kein Witz =((((

32bit und 8Gb Ram sind so wie ein 8000seitiges buch, wovon 3500 seiten beschrieben sind, der rest ist leer und mit einer folie beschichtet, die man nicht beschreiben kann.
4Gb sind eig das Standard von heutigen PCs behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. 2Gb reichen aber auch.

Fest steht aber, das Ruckeln in Dala bekommste nicht weg, da scheint deine Graka oder deine CPU zu low zu sein. Mit mehr Ram verkürzt du nur die Ladezeiten von z.B. Gebietswechsel..

Nira :O

Edit:
Ne höhere Taktrate bringt dir auch nicht viel. ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Wie war das noch mit den Explodieren iPhones/iPod Touches ? 

Frankreich: iPhone-Explosionen häufen sich

Klick


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Tja...Apple-Hardware macht nicht nur arm, sondern unter Umständen sogar noch blind, wenn man Pech hat.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Tja...Apple-Hardware macht nicht nur arm, sondern unter Umständen sogar noch blind, wenn man Pech hat.



Hm...soll ich jetzt hoffen dass das bei mir auch passiert?Also natürlich nur wenn es irgendwo liegt wo es nichts zerstört.
Würde nämlich gerne meinen Vertrag kündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm...soll ich jetzt hoffen dass das bei mir auch passiert?Also natürlich nur wenn es irgendwo liegt wo es nichts zerstört.
> Würde nämlich gerne meinen Vertrag kündigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Vertrag hast du aber wohl mit irgendeinen Provider, dem das Apple-Teil scheißegal ist. Aber etwas Schmerzensgeld seitens Apple sollte drin sein. Dafür muss es aber schon explodieren, wenn es in Reichweite deines Körpers ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du aber eine Karierre als Model anstreben, dann würde ich davon abraten. Weil der Schadensersatz bestimmt nicht so hoch ausfallen dürfte, als die nicht mehr verwirklichbaren Einnahmemöglichkeiten als Model. 

Außerdem ist so ein entstelltes Gesicht ja auch nicht wirklich schön.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Tja...Apple-Hardware macht nicht nur arm, sondern unter Umständen sogar noch blind, wenn man Pech hat.


Ich dachte Blindheit waere Voraussetzung fuer solch einen Vertragsabschluss?


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich dachte Blindheit waere Voraussetzung fuer solch einen Vertragsabschluss?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. August 2009)

Ich kann Apple bei der Ausradierung der Franzmänner nur unterstützen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob Ribery auch ein I-Phone hat...?


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Ich hab hier einen in meiner Stadt gefunden, der mehrere iPhone 3Gs verkauft für je 315&#8364;



> Das iPhone ist frei für alle Netze und natürlich OHNE VERTRAG:
> T-Mobile/O2/Vodafone/E-Plus/ D1, Simyo, Base, Debitel./usw, und Prepaid/Vertrag sind kein Problem. Einfach Ihre SIM-Karte einlegen &#8211; fertig!
> Es besteht Garantie bei Apple(1jahre) über die Seriennummer. Zusätzlich erhalten Sie aber auch eine Rechnungskopie des Apple Stores!
> Alle Programme wie Installer.app, GoogleMaps, YouTube, iTunes, usw. sind schon installiert! Das Menü ist auf DEUTSCH.
> ...



Was denkt/haltet Ihr davon? :S

Nira :O

PS:
Auf Kleinanzeigenseiten gibts mehrere, die das iPhone 3Gs für ~300&#8364; anbieten.. o_o"

Edit:
Hab auch iwas über Sperrungen gehört, wenn das iPhone bzw des Simlocks freigeschaltet wurde - auf illigaler Weise^^ ???


----------



## Shadlight (27. August 2009)

habe mir das IPhone 3GS im T-Shop geholt für 99 Euro und 45 Euro im Monat als Vertrag( 45 Euro für entwerde Gratis auf jedes Festnetz telen oder auf Tonline+ Inet frei)


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

99€ + 45€ im Monat mit einer Vertragslaufzeit von nur 24 Monaten. Da muss man schon ein mathematisches Genie sein um den Haken zu entdecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

jap^^
Aber würd ma gern eure Meinung dazu hören... =/
Bin leicht skeptisch, selbst wenn alle "livetests" vorort funzen sollten^^

ps:
*Lenovo pwns Apple^^*


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> habe mir das IPhone 3GS im T-Shop geholt für 99 Euro und 45 Euro im Monat als Vertrag( 45 Euro für entwerde Gratis auf jedes Festnetz telen oder auf Tonline+ Inet frei)



Oha, da kannste dir das auch ohne Vertrag holen o.O

Das mit Lenovo ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich, seitdem ich selbst taeglich mit einem Thinkpad arbeite, nicht SO ueberzeugt von Lenovo bin, so ist das Video doch nett. Apple ist halt nicht technisch ueberlegen - sie verstehen es einfach nur super, ihren Kram an den Kunden zu bringen. Und das ist auch ne anstaendige Leistung...


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

jap schon, allerdings finde ich das iphone so an sich recht klasse von den ideen und auch von einigen umsetzungen her.
Aber von den heutigen technischen Standards (Hard- und Software) sind doch ein paar Lücken drin.
Dafür können sie diese täglich füllen und sagen: hey hier was brand neues!!!1!! Und die ganzen only-angebissenes-obst-fans werdens auch kaufen^^

für mich is das iphone bloß interessant, weils mehr für mich bietet als andere Smartphones, da ich stumm bin.
Drum würdich schon gern eins haben wollen.


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> da ich stumm bin.



Echt ?


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit den Explodieren iPhones/iPod Touches ?
> 
> Frankreich: iPhone-Explosionen häufen sich
> 
> Klick


Jopp, die scheinen n paar kaputte Akkus verbaut zu haben... ich hab auch schon von einem gehört bei dem sich die Farbe auf der Rückseite abgelöst hat sobald er das GPS benutzt hat, weil auch da irgendwas überhitzt hat...


----------



## Shadlight (27. August 2009)

6Monate dann kann man alles wieder ändern auf zb 25Euro


----------



## Falathrim (27. August 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> 6Monate dann kann man alles wieder ändern auf zb 25Euro


Worüber zur Hölle redest du? o.0


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> für mich is das iphone bloß interessant, weils mehr für mich bietet als andere Smartphones, da ich stumm bin.
> Drum würdich schon gern eins haben wollen.


Naja - letztlich muss ja jeder wissen, ob etwas seine persoenlichen Ansprueche erfuellt oder nicht. Ich kann insgesamt mit Smartphones nicht viel anfangen. Mein Telephon muss telephonieren und vielleicht noch SMS verschicken koennen. Und einen Wecker haben. Alles andere benutze ich eh nicht.

Der grosse Vorteil eines iPhones ist halt die Popularitaet und die dadurch vorhandene grosse Auswahl an Software.

Ansonsten ist halt bei Smartphones auch immer die Frage, welche Art der Eingabe man mag. Ich persoenlich finde sowas wie die Blackberries ja netter, wo man eine richtige Tastatur hat anstatt so ein Touch-Teil.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich hab hier einen in meiner Stadt gefunden, der mehrere iPhone 3Gs verkauft für je 315€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd sagen dass es sich zu 99,9% um Betrüger handelt. Schreib ihn mal an ob du das 3G vor Ort abholen kannst.
Letztes Jahr war ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Gerät und hab über Kleinanzeigen gesucht, zufällig einen in meinem(!) Wohnort gefunden der es auch für um die 300€ verkauft hätte. Hab ihn angeschrieben, was kommt als Antwort? Schlecht geschriebener englischer Text, dass er kein Deutsch spricht. 
Und nach und nach kam dann raus, dass er auf einer Geschäftsreise in Rumänien sei und von dort aus, nach Erhalt des Geldes, per UPS verschickt.
Hab ihm dann gesagt dass ich Leute in Rumänien kenne und die das evtl. abholen könnten, daraufhin war er auf einmal schon weitergereist und meinte dass es nicht mehr gehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so, oder so ähnlich, liefen alle anfragen ab. Wenn du das Geräte nicht vor Ort anschauen kannst, dann lass besser die Finger davon.
Noch dazu wenn jmd. so viele Iphones anbietet.

Ich will jetzt hier nicht jeden der so eine Anzeige aufgibt zum Betrüger verurteilen, aber mir persönlich wäre es zu risikoreich.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Und wenn Du's vor Ort anschauen kannst: Pack die grossen, boes-guckenden Brueder ein.


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2009)

Viele schreiben ja hier einfach immer viel negatives über Apple. Viele benutzen ja Windows und können jede Sache erklären, falls es Fragen gibt, womit kann ich am besten ein einfaches Video zusammen schneiden. Antwort: Windows Movie Maker, aber wie siehts mit Mac aus?

Trotzdem weiß jeder, das größenteils Mac Books Pro, einer der größten Verkäufe von Apple zum Arbeiten dienen und der Preis ist für die Dinge sehr gerechtfertigt. Wer sich intensive sich mit einem MacBook Pro von Anschlüssen, bis hin zu Funktionen und technische Details sich informiert und aller letztens über das besondere Betriebssystem auseinandersetzt, der weiß, wieso das MacBook Pro so viel kostet. 

Nur man sollte nicht über Dinge schlecht reden, wenn man größtenteils sich nicht mal mit dem Produkt auseinandergesetzt hat. Wer ein iPhone mal in der Hand hatte oder mal auf einem MacBook rumgeklimpert hat, kann da einfach nicht viel sagen.

PS: Das Apple nicht technisch überlegen ist, finde ich jetzt eher nicht. Was die z.B. hinkriegen in ihren Produkten muss man schon sagen. Respekt.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem weiß jeder, das größenteils Mac Books Pro, einer der größten Verkäufe von Apple zum Arbeiten dienen und der Preis ist für die Dinge sehr gerechtfertigt. Wer sich intensive sich mit einem MacBook Pro von Anschlüssen, bis hin zu Funktionen und technische Details sich informiert und aller letztens über das besondere Betriebssystem auseinandersetzt, der weiß, wieso das MacBook Pro so viel kostet.
> ...
> PS: Das Apple nicht technisch überlegen ist, finde ich jetzt eher nicht. Was die z.B. hinkriegen in ihren Produkten muss man schon sagen. Respekt.


Wo dienen denn bitte groesstenteils Apple MacBook Pros zum Arbeiten? Vielleicht in ganz bestimmten Branchen (Design, Media, Musik vllt.) - aber sicher nicht allgemein.

Und ernsthaft: Nenn mir ein Beispiel, wo Apple etwas macht, was andere nicht auch machen? Oder gar, wo Apple eine dieser Techniken selbst entwickelt hat und nicht einfach etwas Vorhandenes nutzt. Auch Multitouch ist keine Erfindung von Apple - auch wenn sie gern so tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> PS: Das Apple nicht technisch überlegen ist, finde ich jetzt eher nicht. Was die z.B. hinkriegen in ihren Produkten muss man schon sagen. Respekt.



Naja, ich find die Abnutzung eines MacBooks eines kolegen bei mir echt hart nach 4-6 Monaten intenvisver benutzung... bei meinem Lenovo/HP seh ich nach fast 1jahr/0,5 Jahre nix xD

Danke für die Antworten bzgl der kleinanzeige:
Bei so viel Geld werd ich das auch nur vor Ort machen und auch auspacken.
Bloß was ich nicht weis, weil ichs nur iwo gelesen/überflogen hab: Apple sperrt Iphones komplett, wenn sie merken, das die unlocked sind und das nicht durch Apple selbst?


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2009)

Multi-Touch-Trackpad

Hervorragende Batterielaufzeit

umweltfreundlich

MagSafe

schnelle Wi-Fi-Technologie

und und ...

MacBook Air, gibt es so ein dünnes Notebook das so verdammt schnell ist?


EDIT: Niranda es kommt drauf an, wie die Person mit dem MacBook umgeht.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. August 2009)

Viele Subnotebooks kommen an die Leistung ran, Sora...^^


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2009)

Na gut, die kosten auch ab 2000 Euro die meisten.

Wenn ich mir manche so Notebooks anguck, gehts da auch nur um die Laufzeit vom Akku. Designe scheiße, Prozessor Grafikkarte kacke, Display beschissen, keine beleuchtete Tastatur usw..


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich Asoriel ?


----------



## Gutgore (27. August 2009)

urlaub


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> MagSafe


Das ist echt eine geniale Erfindung... Warum machen das keine anderen Notebookhersteller?
Apple hat schon ein paar geniale Patente, keine Frage.


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Was'n das ?


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir manche so Notebooks anguck, gehts da auch nur um die Laufzeit vom Akku. Designe scheiße, Prozessor Grafikkarte kacke, Display beschissen, keine beleuchtete Tastatur usw..


Och menno - solche Aussagen...

Prozessor, Grafikkarte in den Apple-Kisten ist das Standart-Zeug was man auch in anderen Laptops verbaut. Apple ist ja leider nicht mehr PPC-basiert, sondern nutzt jetzt normale Intel-Chips (Core2Duo in the MacBook Pros). Die GraKas sind normal NVidias - auch nicht wirklich was tolles: In den MacBook Pros GF9400m oder GF9600m.

Klar - das Design ist nett und sowas wie beleuchtete Tastatur findet man halt nicht so oft.

Zu den anderen Dingen: 

MagSafe - Murks meiner Meinung nach. Gibt ja gar ein laufendes Gerichtsverfahren wegen angeblicher Gefahren und der Untaetigkeit Apples diese zu beheben...

Multi-Touch - wie gesagt keine Erfindung von Apple...

Schnelles Wifi - normales n-Draft WiFi, findet man auch in anderen Notebooks...


PS: Warum MagSafe Murks ist? Ist es wirklich clever dort Magnete zu benutzen, wo ein leitendes Metalteil einen Kurzschluss verursachen kann?


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Da hält das Ladekabel nur durch einen Magnet, das heisst wenn jemand über das Kabel stolpert wird nicht das Laptop mitgerissen sondern das Kabel geht einfach raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Soweit ich weis hat Apple das Patent auf Multitouch, hat jedenfalls Steve bei der ersten iPhone Keynote gesagt.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. August 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage: Wenn ich mit meiner G15 per Mediatasten im WinAmp pause, nächster/vorheriger Track etc machen will, nimmt der die Taste gleich 2 mal. Sprich wenn ich Pause drücke, drückt er danach gleich wieder Play. Oder wenn ich einen Titel nach vorne will, nimmt er gleich 2 oder gar mehrere. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2009)

_Werd die Sender wohl doch nicht kriegen/holen - ist zu umständlich da das fast keiner anbietet hier (Also +Telefon+Internet , zumindest bei uns hier)

Jetzt werden wir warscheinlich das Angebot von der Telekom nehmen für ~55€ (VDSL25,TelefonFlat,Digitalen TV-Anschluss)

Oder hat noch jemand ne andere Idee?


Bin noch ein paar Minuten da (so wie gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Werd die Sender wohl doch nicht kriegen/holen - ist zu umständlich da das fast keiner anbietet hier (Also +Telefon+Internet , zumindest bei uns hier)
> 
> Jetzt werden wir warscheinlich das Angebot von der Telekom nehmen für ~55€ (VDSL25,TelefonFlat,Digitalen TV-Anschluss)
> 
> ...


Is bei uns ebenso. Die doofe TK hat mir im Dez08 ja VDSL grossspurig am Telefon verkauft..sollte im Februar kommen. Als ich dann im Feb nachhaken wollte "VDSL geht bei Ihnen noch nicht" LOOOL "...aber sie sind evtl in der nächsten Ausbauphase dran"...laut Karte von THome müsste es schon gehn...tuts abaer wohl nicht. Somit muss ich immernoch 2 Anbieter für TV und DSL hernehmen -.- weil olle Kabel Deutschland auch nich inne Puschen kommt. Wer es zuerst hinbekommt den nehm ich dann...mir wär aber K lieber weil ich dann das VDSL TV Signal auch in alle anderen Zimmer umleiten kann. Die Hausbauer von unsrem Haus warn ja so "clever" in dem Haus nur EINE einzige Kabeldose zu verlegen. HONKS^^


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Soweit ich weis hat Apple das Patent auf Multitouch, hat jedenfalls Steve bei der ersten iPhone Keynote gesagt.


Nein. Wie gesagt: Auch wenn Apple gern so tut als haetten sie es erfunden - sie waren es nicht...

Man findet dazu auch ganz viel Infos - inkl. Uebersicht derartiger Dinge von anderen Anbietern.


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2009)

Ja und was findest du jetzt einfach so negativ an Apple?


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2009)

_Naja , bei uns geht es ja , deshalb ist das warscheinlich die beste Variante , Kabel DL bietet bei uns "nur" TV an und keine Telefon/Internet - deshalb bleibt uns fast nur Telekom..wie gesagt wenn einer noch ne Idee hat ruhig schreiben , ich werd spätestens Morgen nochmal reinschauen.. :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> PS: Das Apple nicht technisch überlegen ist, finde ich jetzt eher nicht. Was die z.B. hinkriegen in ihren Produkten muss man schon sagen. Respekt.



Jo, stimmt. Ne Desktop-Maschine, die dir um die Ohren fliegt, hat bisher weder Intel bewerkstelligen können, noch Microsoft mittels Betriebssystem.

Aber bei Apple gibt es halt für alles eine App 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst sehe ich jetzt allerdings nicht so viel, wo Apple Vorreiter ist.^^


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2009)

Trotzdem wird ihr aber nicht nein sagen, wenn ihr kostenlos ein MacBook Pro oder ein iPhone bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Ey - das ist nicht mein Zitat Du Nase! Sowas verbitt ich mir! Pff!

Edit: Das ist wahr Soramac. Die koennte man ja prima verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (27. August 2009)

bei hardwarversand ist der Amd Phenom 2 X4 940 inzwischen teurer als der 955er...ist das nicht witzig?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird ihr aber nicht nein sagen, wenn ihr kostenlos ein MacBook Pro oder ein iPhone bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würd zu nichts was ich geschenkt bekomme nein sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei swoopo hab ich mal auf ein MAcBook geboten, aber leider nicht gewonnen.
Wenns günstig her ginge würd ichs aber trotzdem verkaufen und mir was anderes holen^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ey - das ist nicht mein Zitat Du Nase! Sowas verbitt ich mir! Pff!
> 
> Edit: Das ist wahr Soramac. Die koennte man ja prima verkaufen
> 
> ...



Rofl...sorry^^ keine Ahnung, wie das passieren konnte, schreibe gerade auf einen Mac-Book von nem Kollegen, da kann sowas schon mal passieren. ^^
Ich korrigiere es mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nein. Wie gesagt: Auch wenn Apple gern so tut als haetten sie es erfunden - sie waren es nicht...


Laut US-Patentamt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, ist ja egal, kann man sehen wie man will.


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird ihr aber nicht nein sagen, wenn ihr kostenlos ein MacBook Pro oder ein iPhone bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich würd ich das nicht. Genau so wenig, wie ich es behalten würde. Bei Ebay finden sich dankbare Abnehmer. Falls es ein IPhone ist, muss ich mich aber noch rechtlich absichern, nicht das der Käufer dann mit entstellten Gesicht gegen mich Klage erhebt. ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Ich finde das iPhone zwar klasse, aber haben muss ich is nicht unbedingt.

Nen Freund hat sich jetzt das Nokia N97 geholt und findet das klasse, 32GB interner Speicher ist schonmal viel + 16GB aufrüstbare Speicherkarte.

48GB ist schon einiges für nen Handy.

Ich habe nen iPod Touch und über W-Lan und so kann ich da ja auch E-Mails mit abrufen etc. das iPhone kann halt nur so Dinge wie Telefonieren, SmS, Kamera, GPS (geht glaub beim iPod nicht, weiß ich gerade aber auch nicht genau) son Kompass Ding.

Ich finde zumindest toll, dass es für das iPhone/iPod Touch seehr viele Apps gibt, für alles mögliche.

Das z.B. gibt glaube ich nicht fürs Nokia (aber auch nicht ganz sicher) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (27. August 2009)

und es hat 1000000 andere Apps nen' internen IPod, Savari, Sprachsteuerung etc


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Naja, das N97 find ich nicht so toll.. sieht zwar nett aus, aber ein Handy dessen Browser bei acid3 abstürzt...
Und ja, so viele gibts für Nokia Handys lange nicht. Der Appstore ist schon der größte Trumpf was das iPhone angeht, das Bild hab ich ja glaub schon mal gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, GPS hat man beim iPod nicht, aber man kann sich per WLAN-Triangulation orten lassen... hat zwar wenig Sinn weil es recht ungenau ist, aber es geht.


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Meinst du das N97 ?


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Edit : Ok, du hast wohl eher Shadlight gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. August 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage: Wenn ich mit meiner G15 per Mediatasten im WinAmp pause, nächster/vorheriger Track etc machen will, nimmt der die Taste gleich 2 mal. Sprich wenn ich Pause drücke, drückt er danach gleich wieder Play. Oder wenn ich einen Titel nach vorne will, nimmt er gleich 2 oder gar mehrere. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt?



Post überlesen oder weiß es keiner?


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Hm... hast du den Treiber mal neuinstalliert?
Und passiert das nur bei Winamp oder auch bei iTunes/WMP?


----------



## Vaishyana (27. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm... hast du den Treiber mal neuinstalliert?
> Und passiert das nur bei Winamp oder auch bei iTunes/WMP?



Was anderes außer WinAmp hab ich leider nicht zum testen. Aber Treiber werde ich gleich mal installieren.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2009)

_Okay , Kommando zurück : 

Wir suchen jetzt "nurnoch" Telefon&Internetflat (minimum DSL6000) beim "billigsten" Anbieter (natürlich sollte P/L stimmen (wenns geht garkeine bis minimale Ausfälle :X) - hat da wer nen Überblick was derzeit so ist?_


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Wir sind bei der Telekom mit 6000er Tele+Inet Flat.

Ankommen tun 5555 (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ausfälle hatte ich nochgarkeine.

Aber du brauchst ehr W-Lan oder ? das hae ich noch nicht probiert, da unsere kellerdecke zu dick ist -.-


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

WMP (Windows Media Player) hast du doch wohl, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tests mal damit, Treiber neuinstallieren kannst aber trotzdem.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2009)

_Nö , WLAN muss nicht unbedingt - wäre natürlich super wenns dann nen WLAN-Router dazu geben würde.. :-)_


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2009)

Wir haben 4 DSL Splitter geschickt bekommen, wir amchen jetzt ne Splitter Zentrale auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mir nur überlegen was das sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jede Woche kommt nen neuer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2009)

_Naja gut , ich bin jetzt wieder weg. Entweder bin ich morgen nochmal da oder halt erst wieder wenn dann alles da/angeschlossen ist.

Fala , warte bitte mit dem Thread - wäre super ;-)

Bye & noch nen schönen Abend an alle.. :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

Seitdem ich den neuen pc hab bekomm ich manchmal so streifen aufm bildschirm oder in spielen wie z.B crysis ist so ein ,,rauschen´´ im spiel zu sehen wie bei diesem fernsehschnee, 50% fernsehschnee und 50% spiel zu sehen 
wenn streifen oder fernsehschnee kommen gibts nach ein paar min. immer einen bluescreen. Weis wer wie ich des weg bekomm xDD ich vermut mal graka kapott sollte aber kein problem sein weil der pc 1 woche alt ist
Allerdings startet der pc manchmal ganz normal und ich kann auch ganz normal spielen videos bearbeiten etc.
am bildschirm liegts bestimmt nicht weil bluescreen und bildfehler hängen ja zusammen

Windows vista ultimate 64bit
Graka: xfx radoen 4890
proz. amd phenom II 940
 4gb corsair ram


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Seitdem ich den neuen pc hab bekomm ich manchmal so streifen aufm bildschirm oder in spielen wie z.B crysis ist so ein ,,rauschen´´ im spiel zu sehen wie bei diesem fernsehschnee, 50% fernsehschnee und 50% spiel zu sehen
> wenn streifen oder fernsehschnee kommen gibts nach ein paar min. immer einen bluescreen. Weis wer wie ich des weg bekomm xDD ich vermut mal graka kapott sollte aber kein problem sein weil der pc 1 woche alt ist
> Allerdings startet der pc manchmal ganz normal und ich kann auch ganz normal spielen videos bearbeiten etc.
> am bildschirm liegts bestimmt nicht weil bluescreen und bildfehler hängen ja zusammen
> ...



Wie sehen denn die Grafiktemperaturen aus?


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

mom steht ja im catalyst oder? mal sehn

edit: ja steht im catalyst graka grade 54 grad fan speed 31% activity 0% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat grad nix zu tun


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> mom steht ja im catalyst oder? mal sehn
> 
> edit: ja steht im catalyst graka grade 54 grad fan speed 31% activity 0%
> 
> ...



Lad dir mal GPUz runter, dort im Reiter "Sensors" setzt du beide Haken(Log to File, Continue refreshing...), dann werden die Grafikkarten-Temps während dem Betrieb in einer Text-Datei gespeichert.
Dann brauchst du die Karte nur noch belasten, mit z.B. Crysis Dauerzocken und wenn dein PC abstürzt schaust du im Log nach wie warm die Karte war.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Lad dir mal GPUz runter, dort im Reiter "Sensors" setzt du beide Haken(Log to File, Continue refreshing...), dann werden die Grafikkarten-Temps während dem Betrieb in einer Text-Datei gespeichert.
> Dann brauchst du die Karte nur noch belasten, mit z.B. Crysis Dauerzocken und wenn dein PC abstürzt schaust du im Log nach wie warm die Karte war.


der pc stürzt nicht bei extremen belastungen ab, der stürzt auch nicht plötzlich ab, manchmal starte ich crysis und dieses rauschen ist SOFORT da dann weiß ich ah in ein paar sek. gibts nen bluescreen, oder diese streifen. Der pc gibt auch nen bluescreen beim youtubevideos guggen.
Wenn ich 2 stunden crysis gespielt hab stürzt der pc net ab. Meist fahre ich den an dem tag zum ersten mal hoch, dann sind diese streifen da und ich starte den pc solang neu bis keine streifen oder fehler bei crysis da sind, denn es gibt nur en bluescreen wenn ich vorher grafikfehler hab
hab den lüfter grade mal auf 100%gestellt von meiner graka, und so laut war die graka nochnie. So laut wie ein fön ich hätt das gemerkt wenn die je solaut gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da das programm automatisch die lüfter  hochstellt wenns zu war wird, glaub ich net das es ein temperatur problem ist.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Dann wäre es interessant was genau in dem Bluescreen steht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

ichv ersuch imer ein foto zu machen, aber der ist nach 2-3 sekunden wieder weg >.< irgendwas von wegen überprüfen sie neu installierte soft und hardware

hab  mich jetzt 5min auf ner crysis physic map ausgetobt sprich atombomben in die luft jagen 50meter hohe fässerberge explodieren lassen und jetzt war die graka temperatur auf 72 grad und der lüfter auf 50%  was ist denn die schmerzgrenze für grafikkarten?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ichv ersuch imer ein foto zu machen, aber der ist nach 2-3 sekunden wieder weg >.< irgendwas von wegen überprüfen sie neu installierte soft und hardware
> 
> hab  mich jetzt 5min auf ner crysis physic map ausgetobt sprich atombomben in die luft jagen 50meter hohe fässerberge explodieren lassen und jetzt war die graka temperatur auf 72 grad und der lüfter auf 50%  was ist denn die schmerzgrenze für grafikkarten?



Bis 90°C ist alles im grünen Bereich; 90-100°C dürfte sie auch noch aushalten, alles darüber wäre mir aber zu riskant.

Geh mal in deine Systemeigenschaften unter Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen-->Starten und Wiederherstellen und nimm da den Haken bei "Automatischer Neustart durchführen" raus. Dann startet der PC nicht neu wenn er einen BS hat.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

wo find ichn des, oder meintest du sichern und wiederherstellen?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> wo find ichn des, oder meintest du sichern und wiederherstellen?



Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz, dann Eigenschaften, Erweitert und dort findest du "Starten und Wiederherstellen".


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

War jez n bissel blöd weil bei vista liegen die einstellungen auch bei rechtsklick aufn arbeitsplatz (der jetz computer heisst) aber unter anderen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hab automatisch neustart druchführen ausgeschaltet.


Und was soll ich jetzt bei den streifen machen wenn die kommen X-X


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ichv ersuch imer ein foto zu machen, aber der ist nach 2-3 sekunden wieder weg >.< irgendwas von wegen überprüfen sie neu installierte soft und hardware
> 
> hab  mich jetzt 5min auf ner crysis physic map ausgetobt sprich atombomben in die luft jagen 50meter hohe fässerberge explodieren lassen und jetzt war die graka temperatur auf 72 grad und der lüfter auf 50%  was ist denn die schmerzgrenze für grafikkarten?



Evtl. findest du die Fehlermeldung auch in der Verwaltung unter Event-Logs wieder. Dort einfach mal unter System nachsehen. 
Ansonsten wird dir auch immer ein dump-file angelegt. Das heißt memory.dmp und wird im Windows-Ordner gespeichert.

Das kannst du dir mit dem Microsoft-Debugger anschauen und dort findest du auch nochmal die Bluescreen-Meldung plus viele weitere nützliche Infos bezüglich des Fehlers.

Wenn Treiberprobleme vermutet werden, ist es auch immer sehr nützlich, den Verifier zu aktivieren. Das zieht die Systemperformance zwar nach unten, aber dafür gibt es beim nächsten Bluescreen nützliche Zusatzinfos.


----------



## claet (28. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> [..] das Bild hab ich ja glaub schon mal gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich hab dir schonmal dazu gesagt: windows mobile ist aus gutem grund bei dem bild nicht aufgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenns (momentan) keinen einheitlichen store dafür gibt. software gibts massig!


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Echt ?



ja bin stumm =/


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> und ich hab dir schonmal dazu gesagt: windows mobile ist aus gutem grund bei dem bild nicht aufgeführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jepp, eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen kann man es schlecht zählen. Ich finde Win Mobile Handys aber durchaus auch interesannt, das Xperia X1 von Sony Erricson gefällt mir schon auch sehr.. und das läuft mit Win Mobile...
Irgendwie haben die ausfahrbaren Tastaturen schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das Display ist n bisschen klein geraten...


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ja bin stumm =/



Tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir gefällt das neue Sony Ericsson Satio, finde das eig ganz gut, was meint Ihr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2009)

Hm, so wies aussieht werden wir doch nie zusammen XBOX360 spielen, painschkes.
Heut nachmittag hab ich eine PS3 gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit wäre die Frage nach einem Bluray-Abspieler auch geklärt.


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

o.O, wo haste die gewonnen ? Ich gewinne mir auch ebend eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> o.O, wo haste die gewonnen ? Ich gewinne mir auch ebend eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Swoopo wiedermal; will das Wort nur nicht sooft sagen, sonst bekomm ich noch eine Verwarnung wegen Werbung^^


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Mir gefällt auch das kommende Nokia N900 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht auch schick aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm, so wies aussieht werden wir doch nie zusammen XBOX360 spielen, painschkes.
> Heut nachmittag hab ich eine PS3 gewonnen
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr nice, was hast gezahlt? ;D


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sehr nice, was hast gezahlt? ;D


14,20€+9,90€(Versand)+14,50(Gebote)=38,60€

Mit dem TV zusammen hab ich jetzt 878,51€ gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber langsam sollte ich aufhören, man soll sein Glück ja nicht ausnutzen.


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mit dem TV zusammen hab ich jetzt 878,51€ gespart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF ? o.O


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2009)

Ich seh schon, ich muss mich da auch mal anmelden ^^
Bietest du mit Bietbutler oder Einzelgeboten?


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, ich muss mich da auch mal anmelden ^^
> Bietest du mit Bietbutler oder Einzelgeboten?



Naja eigentlich wollte ich den Butler vermeiden, da man da schnell viel Geld verlieren kann, wenn jemand anders auch einen Butler am laufen hat.
Aber die beiden Auktionen habe ich trotzdem mit dem Bietbuttler gewonnen^^

Man muss es halt genau planen, was man wann auf welchen Artikel macht.


----------



## RaDon27 (28. August 2009)

oh man, sowas geiles O.O

Glückwunsch kann man da nur sagen^^


----------



## Meriane (28. August 2009)

Wie gut sind eigentlich die Netzteile von Xilence? sind ja ziemlich billig


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Man sollte drüber nachdenken da zuzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Man sollte drüber nachdenken da zuzuschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt wo die neuen ATI-Grafikkarten im Anmarsch sind? Niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dir auch vorstellen wie da die nVidia Preise purzeln werden^^


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Ja schon klar aber es gibt immer Leute die ne 2 für SLI wollen, oder weil sie zuviel Geld, oder garnicht wissen das neue kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (28. August 2009)

Ist eigentlich inzwischen sicher ob die am 10. kommen?
Warte nämlich ganz ungeduldig ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. August 2009)

jetzt grade kamen wieder die streifen daa bei meim pc, aber pc ist ja jetzt net abgestürzt weil ich dieses runterfahren ja deaktiviert hab, aber die graka temperatur ist ganz normal 54 grad und hab auch geguggt der graka lüfter dreht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst wär der pc jetzt abgestürzt bin mir sicher !


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. August 2009)

zu früh gefreut -.- jetzt hab ich aber endlich ein foto vom bluescreen, aber ich hab des gefühl das das jetzt ein andrer war als sonst -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Da steht doch was du tun sollst =/

Deaktivier dein Antiviren und Defragmentations Programm, guck ob alle Hardware Einstellungen Korekkt sind, schau ob Updates verfügbar sind und checke dann mit CHKDSK /F deinen Rechner und starte dann neu


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. August 2009)

hab nur antivir druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich probiers mal.. gibt es festplatten treiber? Da steht ja was von driver update O-o
wo soll ichn das eingeben bei cmd oder?


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Ausführen -> CMD -> blabla was da stand halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es gibt Festplaten Treiber, jenachdem wie "gut" deine Festplatte ist kannst du sie auch damit updaten, aber die meisten haben soetwas glaube ich nicht.

BTW wird mMn auch nicht die HDD gemeint ehr Sachen wie, Windows Update, Graka Update etcpp.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. August 2009)

jo hab eben geschaut für meine gibts kein treiber, und über cmd gings auchnet aber im arbeitsplatz dann rechtsklick und eigenschaften da konnt ich sone überprüfung ,,planen´´ ansonsten sind alle meine treiber aufm neuesten stand, den graka treiber sogar gestern neu runtergeladen weil ich dacht könnt ja daran liegen mit den streifen etc, wenn du net weißt wovon ich red eine thread seite hiervor hab ich gestern mein problem gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die überprüfung hat jetz keine fehler zu tage gefördert >.<


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Hast du ne recovery Disk oder so ?

Dann kannste davon booten und mal Systemreperatur testen.

GANZ WICHTIG !!

Mein Kaspersky funzt nicht mehr richtig seit 30 min. 

Also so läuft alles normal aber man kann aufeinmal das Fenster nicht öffnen.

Hier nen Pic davon, normal beim klicken kommt das Fenster jetzt net mehr -.-, weiß einer was ? restart brachte nichts.

Klick


----------



## Soramac (28. August 2009)

Falls jemand etwas Geld hat, kann die oder der mir ja diesen PC kaufen: http://www.ultraforce.de/product_info.php/...Triple-SLI.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. August 2009)

hab keine recovery disc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß auch net wie man eine erstellt hab mir eig. alle wichtigen programme auf dvd gebrannt so das es nichts machen würde wenn der pc den geist aufgibt xDD 
die temperaturen hab ich ja eben alle mit coretemps alle ausgelesn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war kurz bevor der pc abgeschmirt is und es war alles normal

ka was des mit deim kapersky soll O_o


----------



## aseari (28. August 2009)

bei dem preis noch aircooled?? geht ja garnicht -.-


----------



## Soramac (28. August 2009)

Das Gehäuse hat eine Wasserkühlung, jeder PC brauch auch Lüfter.


----------



## aseari (28. August 2009)

wird denn die cpu udn die graka wassergekühlt oder luftgekühlt?^^ das mein ich damit...


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Hallo ? 3xGTX285 im SLI ? gehts noch Geld verschwendericher ? können sie ja gleich 295er Quad System aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ebend ne Systemwiederherstellung auf heute Mittag 14:50 Uhr gemacht, zack Kaspersky wieder einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Volde vllt du auch mal System wiederherstellung ?


----------



## Soramac (28. August 2009)

Ja, wird wassergekühlt.

Ist wirklich ein spitzen System.

Die Person die auf keinen Cent schaut, kann sich son PC zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. August 2009)

kein bock bei einem 1woche altem pc systemwiederherstellung zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum kann ich keinen multicore optimizer installiern?  dieses programm kann nur  auf windows versionen installiert werden die folgende prozessor architekturen unterstützen : x86 
ALso mit windows vista ultimate sp2 sollte das  doch wohl kein problem sein -.-


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

@Volde

Schau mal hier: Klick

@Sora

Aber was bringt das ? du kannst dir auch für 1500-1700&#8364; nen TOP Highend Rechner bauenlassen bzw. bauen und für 600&#8364; ne Mega Wakü.

dafür braucht man ja keine 4.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt wenn der Rechner erst ne Woche alt ist, wie wärs mit "Ab zur Post und auf Garantie weg ?"


----------



## Nebola (28. August 2009)

Schaut doch net schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2009)

Der PC ist übrigens luftgekühlt Sora ;D Dafür stehen das "Aircooled" oben rechts und der "Luftkühlung"-Reiter ;D


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2009)

Joah, das N900 sieht gar nicht schlecht aus... sieht aber ein bisschen sehr wie das N97 aus, mit dem Unterschied dass die Tastatur beim N900 alles andere als praktisch aussieht... nicht dass ich die beim N97 wirklich toll finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem.. Symbian  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den 4500 Euro Rechner halte ich auch für rausgeschmissenes Geld... braucht doch keiner sowas. Das Gehäuse gefällt mir aber ^^


----------



## VölligIrre (29. August 2009)

Wer kennt die noch und würde sich eine Neuauflage mit Rad oder optischem Sensor kaufen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ausserdem.. Symbian
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was versuchst du mir damit zusagen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube net das die Tasta "komisch" ist, hatte das N97 in der Hand und naja es geht net, besser als mein jetziges auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. August 2009)

Guten tag,

Ich hab seit gestern den antivirus Kaspersky 2010, und war auf google.de auf bilder suche und da hab ich auf ein bild geklickt und die seite wurde dann gesperrt wegen Trojaner! 

hab ich gedacht ja gut trojaner geblockt, aber als ich im ... ach am besten kuck selber hier ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heisst das nun das der Virus auf dem pc ist? oder das er in geblockt hat? oder warum steht da erkannte 1 und Virus 1 O.o


ich hoffe einer kann mir das erklären.


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Du hast die Testversion oder ?

Vielleicht mal Vollständige Untersuchung machen ? und alle 2 Stunden Datenbanken updaten, dauert ja nur halbe Min ca. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und guck mal im Protokoll wie der Virus heißt.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was versuchst du mir damit zusagen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Symbian ist das OS von Nokia Handys, hab ich noch nie gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich finde die Tastatur vom N97 hat so gut wie keinen Druckpunkt, fand ich recht nervig als ichs mal im MM in der Hand hatte... und dass der Browser bei acid3 abstürzt ist auch etwas peinlich ^^


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Naja noch ists ja nicht raus und wirdbestimmt noch verändert/verbessert oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer geht von euch Wählen ?


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja noch ists ja nicht raus und wirdbestimmt noch verändert/verbessert oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Änderhaken... geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich darf ja leider noch nicht ganz, aber meine Stimme wäre den Piraten sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Wieso wie alt warst du nochmal ?


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

16 : /


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Ich doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich darf an den Kommunal Wahlen oder so teilnehmen wegen Bürgermeister und son Zeug.

Aber ich gehe nicht wählen.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

Wählt den Pfarrer!


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Ich schreib meinen Namen drunter und mach nen Kreuz hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Das ist ja mal ein geniales und sau gut aussehendes Mainboard + i7 Prozessor und einem 2SLI System ist man mehr als Zukunftsicher + ein schönes Schwarzes Gehäuse passt das einfach nur super.


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Ist es nicht Wayne wie das Mobo aussieht ? Also ich sage mal fast, natürlich son Dicker hässlicher Klumpen ist nicht schön, aber solange du den nicht direkt wie nen Rummelplatz beleuchtet aufem Tisch neben dir stehen hast ists eig egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

Es sieht einfach genial aus

z.B. hier für http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...8/murderbox.htm

Wie kann man die 24 Adapter so machen, das die alle so einzelnd da sind?, also so schwarz alle.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2009)

Naja, wenn der Rechner ein Fenster hat, freue ich mich persönlich schon über ein schönes Mainboard.


----------



## Gomel (29. August 2009)

Mir gefällt mein relativ schwarzes Board auch gut,zumindest lieber in schwarz,als irgendwelche bunten grünen Boards,in einem schwarzen Gehäuse passt sowas auch einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie kann man die 24 Adapter so machen, das die alle so einzelnd da sind?, also so schwarz alle.


Was für Adapter? o.0

Echt ein schickes MoBo


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Ja aber es kommt immer auf den PC Standort an und nicht jeder hat so nen Pc wie den gerade verlinkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach genial aus
> 
> z.B. hier für http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...8/murderbox.htm
> 
> Wie kann man die 24 Adapter so machen, das die alle so einzelnd da sind?, also so schwarz alle.



Naja du musst jedes Kabel einzeln vom Stecker lösen und dann ummanteln(bzw. in der Fachsprache sleeven^^).
Kannst dir ja mal ne Anleitung dazu durchlesen: http://forum.sysprofile.de/mdpc-million-do...html#post181160

Ist auf alle Fälle ne schweine Arbeit und kostet viel nerven, wenn mans 100% schön und symetrisch haben will. Spreche da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (29. August 2009)

Naja,bei dem verlinkten Rechner kostet ja schon alleine der Prozzesor fast soviel wie mein gesamter Rechner,da würd ich schon auf das Aussehen achten.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

Hab das Antec Nine Hundred Two und das hat natürlich ein Fenster und kann direkt reinschauen und wenn es da drinne Klasse aussieht, denkt man persönlich auch das der PC schneller ist oder wenn das Auto frisch aus der Waschstraße kommt und man denkt das Auto färht sich besser. Ist bei mir so  oder mein Schreibtisch ist vollgestellt, da denke ich ich zock scheiße.

Wo findet man so schwarze dinger, die man umanteln kann?


----------



## Gomel (29. August 2009)

Hier gibt es ein paar,nur soll es extrem aufwendig sein,aber wer sich die Arbeit machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo findet man so schwarze dinger, die man umanteln kann?




Die gibts in vielen Onlineshops, z.B. bei Caseking. 
Aber die richtig guten und meiner Meinung nach qualitativ besten Sleeves hat http://de.mdpc-x.com/ . Die Preise dort sind auch in Ordnung und der Service ist echt klasse.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Jo, wenn man schon sleeven will, müssen die Sleeves etc. auch von MDPC sein ^-^


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

Bei Sleeven kann man aber nichts kaputt machen oder, man muss nur Geduld haben ?


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Sleeven kann man aber nichts kaputt machen oder, man muss nur Geduld haben ?



Naja wenn du zuviel Gewalt reinsteckst kannst du den Stecker abreissen oder z.b. bei dem 24Pin-Stecker könntest du die Kabel vertauschen und dein Mainboard zerstören. Übrigens verlierst du die Garantie von deinem Netzteil, wenn du es sleevst.

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir, kauf dir eine 24Pin-Verlängerung, dir du dann sleevst. Dann musst du nicht das NT aufschrauben und wenn dus versaust ist nur die Verlängerung hin.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

jetz hab ich endlich ein screenshot von dem bluescreen der immer kommt wenn diese streifen kommen

also erst kommen die streifen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann nach ca 3 min. kommt der folgende bluescreen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Nurmal so ohne beiligend rüberkommend zuwollen, du kannst doch lesen, dann könntest du auch die Sachen befolgen die dort stehen, und English wirst du bestimmt auch können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja mir fällt auf das ich glaube ich der einzigste bin der nur 2 Datein auf dem Desktop hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Papierkorb
2. Nen Ordner


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Joah, ich hab gar keine ^^

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL heisst :
"Ein Kernelmode-Prozess bzw. ein Treiber versucht, in eine falsche Adresse zu schreiben, auf die er keine Zugriffsrechte hat."

Da zudem noch die Grafikfehler kommen könnt ich mir ein Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber vorstellen.


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Echt nicht ?

Wofür haste dann den Desk ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja warte zum Hintergrund anzeigen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier nen Screen Klick

Kann man solche Sachen eig auf Mouseover machen ? :O

Edit2: WIchtig, ich habe bei dem Ordner einfach mal Attribute verstecken angeklickt dann hat was geladen und nun ist mein Ordner weg, oder zerteilt irgendwo oder so o.O

Kann man das rückgängig machen ?


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

ja wohow neue hardware und software aber der pc ist 1 woche alt und der fehler kam das erste mal kurz nach der vista installation also neu aufsetzen das system oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder kann mir wer erklärn was ich da im bios machn soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Im Bios? Erstmal nichts, in einem Forum das gerade beim googeln gefunden hab sagt zwar einer bei dem Problem könnte ein Bios-Update helfen, aber das bezweifle ich.
Installier mal deinen Grafikkartentreiber neu, was für eine Karte hast du nochmal?

@Nebola, vermutlich für den gleichen Zweck wie jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So siehts bei mir gerade aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

graka treiber hab ich schon neu installiert hab 
windows vista ultimate 64 sp2 
xfx radeon hd 4890 
4gb ram 
amd phenom II 940 
1tb festplatte
mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Meiner is derzeit sehr grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch recht leer :>  Startmenü reicht mir meist...


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2009)

Hm... das Forum hat sich ganz schön verändert....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Anscheinend kann das auch durch den RAM verursacht werden, also lass mal einen Memtest durchlaufen.

Edit : Geiler Hintergrund Fala, <3 Gras oder sonstige grüne Wallpaper... mein aktueller ist eher ein Ausnahmefall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst du mal einen Link zu dem posten oder den hochladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

ich vermute eher die graka wegen den streifen und bei crysis kommen son komisches ,,rauschen´´ wie beim fernsehschnee, also ein wenig fernsehschnee über dem bild, das bild sieht man nochn bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn bis gleich ich mach memtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Geiler Hintergrund Fala, <3 Gras oder sonstige grüne Wallpaper... mein aktueller ist eher ein Ausnahmefall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Windows 7 Standardhintergrund, kP wo der ist xD Kann ihn aber gerne mal suchen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitteschön ;D


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2009)

Ein paar schöne kristallklaren Wasserkugeln auf den Blättern hätte es auch getan, sieht etwas Langweillig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

meine güte wie lange braucht memtest?! 
45min->20%
.
.
. 
ich gug grad sone komische verkaufssendung im fernsehn von wegen handy vertrag mit ps3 usw diese rechnung was man alles spart 
ps3 80gb 529&#8364;
little biig planet 71&#8364;
motor storm    71 &#8364; 
das regt mich voll auf -.- ps3 kostet 299&#8364; und dann sind noch 2spiele und ein pad dabei xDD


oder ein 19zoll lcd fernseher von ner noname marke 
der kostet nur 455&#8364; und es haben sich innerhalb von 1min. 3trottel gefunden die den gekauft haben -.-


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> meine güte wie lange braucht memtest?!
> 45min->20%


damit memtest aussagekräftig ist sollte es mindestens 12 und am besten 24 stunden laufen ;D


----------



## Nebola (29. August 2009)

Wer schaut gerade noch Silent Hill ?

Finde den Film echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bin dann jetz vom Rechner weg, Gn8 zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wer schaut gerade noch Silent Hill ?
> 
> Finde den Film echt geil
> 
> ...



Der Film verwirrt mich ^^


----------



## Gutgore (30. August 2009)

hmm hab glaub ich ein sound problem , also wenn ich zb ein film schaue auf mein pc dann sind dies timmen teilweise sehr leise und zb explosionen sehr laut , neuster soundtreiber ist installiert und ich habe vista 64 ultimate. Bei meinem headset geht das ja noch teilweise , aber wenn ich meine bildschirm boxen nehme dann merkt man den unterschied schon krass , mein bildschirm ist der syncmaster t220hd von samsung (kann man auch als tv nutzen) . Weis wer rat?


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ja wohow neue hardware und software aber der pc ist 1 woche alt und der fehler kam das erste mal kurz nach der vista installation also neu aufsetzen das system oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Problem muss nicht unbedingt der Graka-Treiber sein, es könnte auch jeder andere Treiber sein, der dir in einen falschen Speicherbereich schreibt und wenn der Graka-Treiber später versucht, sich seine Daten aus dem Speicher zu holen, dann kracht es.

Am besten mal die Dump-Datei debuggen mit Windows Debuggintools und vielleicht auch mal den Treiber-Verifier anschmeißen, bis zum nächsten Bluescreen. Einfach unter ausführen "verifier" eingeben und dann die .exe starten. Dann create Standardsettings und auf next klicken. Im nächsten Bild kannst du mal die unter unsigned geführte Treiber auswählen und wenn du dann auf next drückst, dann werden dir diese gelistet. Wenn irgendein Treiber Müll macht, dann ist er hier meist dabei. Wenn da keine gelistet sind, dann geh zurück und wähle alle Treiber zum überwachen aus und geh auf next.

Danach System neu starten und nächsten Bluescreen abwarten. Der Verifier sollte dir dann zum Bluescreen zusätzliche Infos liefern. Dieser 0815-Standardscheiß, der da dabei steht, bringt dich eh nur selten weiter.


----------



## Ogil (30. August 2009)

So. Nachdem gestern mein neues Sofa und der Fernsehtisch ankamen, waren wir noch schauen, was unsere lokalen Elektromaerkte so an Fernsehern haben. Danach noch ein wenig Lesen von Testberichten und Preisvergleichen - und heute wurde dann ein Toshiba 37RV365DB + DVD-Player gekauft. Und bisher hab ich keinen Grund zum Meckern gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. August 2009)

So ich habe nen Problem.

Wir waren vorher bei der Dokom mit Inet und Tele Flat, habe da gekündigt und die haben damit auch den E-Mail Acc meines Vaters gelöscht.

Ok bisdahin nicht toll aber naja, dann konnten wir uns zwar net mehr einloggen und neue empfangen aber über outlook noch die alten einsehen wegen Daten.

Jetzt habe ich Genie (ja ich bin manchmal ziemlich plöd =/) den Account aus Outlook bzw Win Live Mail entfernt und nun können wir natürlich auch die alten net mehr einsehen.

Gibt es ne möglichkeit die "rückgängig" zumachen, bzw die alten zu "retten" ?


----------



## Rethelion (30. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So ich habe nen Problem.
> 
> Wir waren vorher bei der Dokom mit Inet und Tele Flat, habe da gekündigt und die haben damit auch den E-Mail Acc meines Vaters gelöscht.
> 
> ...



Hm gute Frage.
Die ganzen Outlook Sachen werden ja in der outlook.pst (Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Outlook) gespeichert, aber wenn du nur ein Konto löscht wird diese, denke ich überspeichert.
Schau mal in dem Ordner nach, vll befindet sich da ein Backup der outlook.pst o.ä.


----------



## Nebola (30. August 2009)

Werde ich morgen mal machen, danke.

Morgen wieder Schule, 1. Englisch so kein Bock, herbe den bekackten Lehrer , der hasst mich irgendwie voll -.-


----------



## Soramac (30. August 2009)

Morgn erste Stunde Physik und zweite Chemie ...


----------



## Nebola (30. August 2009)

Hast du denn auch 10 Stunden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (30. August 2009)

ich hab 10stunden aber davon 2 frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kurze Frage: ist Pata der gleiche Anschluss wie ide?


----------



## Nebola (30. August 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> ich hab 10stunden aber davon 2 frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, meins nennt sich Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich auch, meins nennt sich Mathe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab morgen noch Urlaub, hab mir ein langes WE genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich kommt dann auch der TV, wollt den unbedingt noch im Urlaub testen....


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

Englisch ist doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hoffe mal das ich dieses Schuljahr nicht schon wieder einen 10-Stunden-Tag hab : /


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Wenn ihr Schüler von einem 10 Stunden Tag redet, dann meint ihr doch eigentlich einen 7,5h Tag ( 10 * 45 min ) ..

Ich habe einen echten 13h Tag!!! (Gut okay, da ist der hin und rück weg dabei, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2009)

mein längstes war 18stunden reine Arbeitszeit^^
Danach war ich tod =(


----------



## Ennia (31. August 2009)

@meriane: ja ist im Prinzip das selbe. (P-ATA und IDE)

Habe seit Anfang des jahres eine 34h Woche, da Kurzarbeit (FR frei... ^^)

Wir haben letzte Woche fast jeden Tag eine Maschine verkauft - es deutet, also alles Darauf hin, dass nächstes jahr wieder voll gearbeitet werden kann. Aber ich muss sagen, dass es doch recht angenehm ist, wenn man nur 4 Tage in der Woche (in der Regel) arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. August 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen, dass es doch recht angenehm ist, wenn man nur 4 Tage in der Woche (in der Regel) arbeiten muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sagen meine Kollegen auch alle. Verdienen 50-70€ weniger und müssen dafür nur 4 Tage arbeiten.
Und ich als armer Azubi muss volle 5 Tage rein -.-


----------



## Ennia (31. August 2009)

Wir haben die Kurzarbeit nicht über das Arbeitsamt (keine Ahnung ob das in Deutschland auch über das Arbeitsamt geht..) laufen, da dieses Modell zu wenig Geld für das Unternehmen einsparen würde. Wir verzichten quasi freiwillig auf 15% Lohn und bei uns hat einfach jeder frei (auch die Lehrlinge).


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Englisch ist doch toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du kennst diesen kack Lehrer ja net.

Ich war voll müde Montags erste Stunde viertel vor 8, bissel erzählen, danach so gegen 5 anch 8 er fragt mich was improved heißt, mir fiel es einfach net ein.

Dann ehr, Sie können sich unten auch gerne das Abmeldungsformular abholen oder ich rufe Ihre Eltern an. WTF ? ich weiß nen Wort net und könnt mich theoretisch abmelden gehen ? o.O 

Stufenleitung als Englisch Lehrer an der Gesamtschule seit der 7 - 10 Klasse und nun wieder 2 jahre mehr. Waaaarum nur ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Ok, das klingt wirklich weniger toll.. ich hoff wir kriegen den gleichen Englischlehrer wieder, der ist einfach der imba ^^
Beispiel : Er kommt rein, schaut sich um. Meint dann 'Ach kommt, ihr habt doch auch keine Lust, oder?' und geht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War zwar 3 Wochen vor den Sommerferien aber trotzdem wars cool ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt wirklich weniger toll.. ich hoff wir kriegen den gleichen Englischlehrer wieder, der ist einfach der imba ^^
> Beispiel : Er kommt rein, schaut sich um. Meint dann 'Ach kommt, ihr habt doch auch keine Lust, oder?' und geht wieder
> 
> 
> ...



So nen Lehrer hatte ich auch mal früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kam oft rein und sagte: "Mh, wat machma denn heute? Komm, machen wa schluss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Naja unsere alte Deutsch Lehrerin an der Gesamtschule war noch so ne "junge" 27 glaub war die, noch son bissel "cool" mitten in der Arbeit fängt die an mit : "Kennt Ihr dieses Spiel ? World of Warcraft ?"

WTF ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was will die denn auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hat die noch 10 Minuten was von fliegenden Zauberrochen erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh Gott war das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Kenn ich... n Kumpel hat in der letzten Stunde vor den Sommerferien unseren Englischlehrer gefragt was er in den Ferien so macht.
Meinte der 'Vorallem erstmal ordentlich WoW zocken' ^^
Bis dahin wussten wir gar nicht dass der überhaupt WoW spielt, ich muss den mal fragen auf welchen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

hehe, mitten im unterricht Lehrer mault dich an, und dann du "ruhig sonst gibts Lootsperre" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha wie geil wäre das nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist eig mit Office 2010 ? wann kommt das wann ist Oben Beta ? wenn eine ist, wie viel wirds kosten usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (31. August 2009)

hoi , wollt mir demnächst ne neue tasta holn , atm hab ich ne g15 von logitech  (die 1. version) und ich finde eigtl hält die ja noch lange , aber die sieht schon so abgenutz aus , waschen hilft da net ^^

eigtl wollt ich ja die g19 holn aber 120 € für ne tasta? never dafür hol ich mir lieber was anders xD

hat wer vorschläge für ne gute tastatur ? so ca 80 euro darf sie schon kosten , oder lieber bei meiner g15 bleiben?


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

G15 refresh in Orange ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (31. August 2009)

hmm die selbe tastatur 2x kaufen? hmm ne eher net^^ , aber ich merk schon so wie ich das seh muss ich wohl bei meiner bleiben , hilft nix 1-2 jahren hält die auch noch *hoff ich*


----------



## Gomel (31. August 2009)

Übel,1&1 bietet ab dem ersten September 50Mbit VDSL an und ich gurk noch mit einer 16.000ner Leitung rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Ja wir ahben bis Ende 2010 noch nen Vertrag mit 6k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (31. August 2009)

SEITE 500
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (31. August 2009)

Naja bei uns im Ort machen sie nicht mit den Glasfasern hin,EWE hat in der Nachbarstadt Westerstede schon welche verlegt,dort haben sie schon 25.000,nur wir nicht,und hier in der Nähe haben immer mehr Leute DSL mit hohen Bandbreiten,dann geht Abends gegen 6 manchmal garnichtsmehr...


----------



## RaDon27 (31. August 2009)

Hallo? Sei doch froh! Bei uns gibts net mehr als 1k DSL.... -.-

@ Voldemord: lol^^ wäre mir persönlich net aufgefallen ;D

Edit: Nochma zum Thema DSL: Das peinliche daran is ja, dass wir im IT-Ballungsgebiet von Deutschland wohnen... Bensheim hat VDSL, die Ortschaften drumherum bis 3k. Bei uns im "Kaff" eben nur 1k...


----------



## Rethelion (31. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Übel,1&1 bietet ab dem ersten September 50Mbit VDSL an und ich gurk noch mit einer 16.000ner Leitung rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bekomm ja noch nicht mal 6000 -.-
Meine Tante 2 Straßen weiter aber 16k..... unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Hallo? Sei doch froh! Bei uns gibts net mehr als 1k DSL.... -.-



Oh armer Radon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warts hab iwan hast Highspeed 127k und ziehst alle ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder fahr durchn Ort Lappi untern arm und such W-Lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (31. August 2009)

Toll....^^


----------



## Ceek (31. August 2009)

Ich wäre schon mit 1k zufrieden... zumindest für ne Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

wir können bei uns 16.000 sicher empfangen, laut DSL-Check von T-Online geht auch nicht mehr. Ich hab nen 16.000er-Anschluss und der reicht mir noch ne Weile, von daher egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Jaaa, Willkommen zurück Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

> ich wäre schon mit 1k zufrieden... zumindest für ne Weile


Dito.. naja, ist ja nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis es schneller ist bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch Wilkommen zurück Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (31. August 2009)

Auch ein Willkommen zurück von mir, war der Urlaub entspannend, Asoriel?


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Bei Zack Zack ist nen Zalmann Kühler drin, was da immer für Beschreibungen stehen, manchmal echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Denn natüüüüüürlich handelt es sich weder um das Eine noch das Andere, sondern um einen mächtig imposanten CPU-Lüfter von Zalman. *Witz, komm raus!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


Ceek schrieb:


> Auch ein Willkommen zurück von mir, war der Urlaub entspannend, Asoriel?



Wenn er nen Sohn hat (hat er doch glaub ich =/ ) wie ich es bin, dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

Urlaub war super, war mit der ganzen Familie und auch ziemlich entspannend. Hatten um 8:00Uhr in der Früh schon 30°C und mehr, Mittags bis 40°C.

Danke für das herzliche Willkommen zurück (oder wie sagt man da?)


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Wo wart Ihr denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

Türkei - Side/Kumköy


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2009)

ich hab ne 16k leitung bestellt, empfang aber nur 1000... also hört auf rumzuheulen xD

Sollte ich mir das iPhone 3Gs für 600€ kaufen?^^


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

nee, solltste nicht.

(zumindest ich würde das nicht machen)


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Nee, lieber nen Abzock Vertrag nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na also musst du wissen lieber noch bisschen warten, bald ist glaub T-Mobil als monopol Verkäufer raus.

Asoriel weißt du was über das Nokia N900 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (31. August 2009)

Ich hätte mal eines für ~450 &#8364; kaufen können, habs dann aber gelassen, für mich reicht eigentlich auch mein uralt Sony Ericsson aus.

Edit: Was ich damit sagen will: Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ein normales Handy auch tut und der Preis die Features nicht zu 100% rechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Asoriel weißt du was über das Nokia N900 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, habs eben zum ersten Mal gesehen.




Ceek schrieb:


> Edit: Was ich damit sagen will: Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ein normales Handy auch tut und der Preis die Features nicht zu 100% rechtfertigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Schonklar, ich würde mir kein iPhone holen, da ich nen iPod Touch habe, was bringt mir das dann mehr ? ich kann dann telen, sms, kamera gps.

WoW dafür soviel Geld ? wie laufe ich dann rum, iPod linke Tasche , iPhone rechte ? neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich hab ne 16k leitung bestellt, empfang aber nur 1000... also hört auf rumzuheulen xD
> 
> Sollte ich mir das iPhone 3Gs für 600€ kaufen?^^



Kauf dir lieber das 3g, kostet weniger und ist genau so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw.: WB Asoriel^^


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2009)

Steht das 'S' bei 3Gs für Super Teuer ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß net ob ich mir später das N900 holen soll, sieht klasse aus =/

Und ich brauche echt nen neues =/


----------



## Gomel (31. August 2009)

Du warst im Urlaub?Habt ihr noch Ferien bei euch?Wir haben schon fast nen Monat wiede Schule bei uns,aber ich würd aufpassen mitm IPhone,es häufen sich Berichte wo es implodiert..


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Komischerweise geschieht das anscheinend nur in Frankreich. Trotzdem sollte man da keine Angst haben. Ich seh da keine Gefahren. Liegt wie Apple gesagt hat, an den Nutzern.


----------



## Gomel (31. August 2009)

Was soll das mit den Nutzern zutun haben,wenn die Akkus sich überhitzen?

Und ich denke bei einem so teuerem Spielzeug dürfte es trotzdem auch wenn es einzelfälle sind,einfach nicht vorkommen..


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Na also musst du wissen lieber noch bisschen warten, bald ist glaub T-Mobil als monopol Verkäufer raus.


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, die haben ne ordentliche Summe an Apple gezahlt damit sie es exklusiv verkaufen dürfen.. woher weisst das denn?


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Was soll das mit den Nutzern zutun haben,wenn die Akkus sich überhitzen?
> 
> Und ich denke bei einem so teuerem Spielzeug dürfte es trotzdem auch wenn es einzelfälle sind,einfach nicht vorkommen..



Wer sagt, das sich die Akkus überhitzen?


----------



## Gomel (31. August 2009)

Was soll dadrin den sonst implodieren?Mir wäre sonst nichts bekannt..

Achja,der neue Athlon 2 x4 620 setzt derzeit noch auf einen Deneb Kern,dadurch lässt sich auch der L3 Cach freischalten,inwieweit das alle betrifft,kann ich aber nicht sagen..


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2009)

Ich hab keine Angst um mein iPhone. Wenn nicht, gibts Garantie ^^


----------



## Rethelion (31. August 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> aber ich würd aufpassen mitm IPhone,es häufen sich Berichte wo es implodiert..



Jetzt wo ein paar Iphones explodiert sind braucht man doch keine Panik auslösen. 
Dann dürfte man nicht mehr Auto fahren, ins Flugzeug steigen usw...

Ich trag meins immer noch in der Hosentasche und wenns explodiert, dann sollts halt so sein. Kann man eh nicht verhindern^^



Gomel schrieb:


> Achja,der neue Athlon 2 x4 620 setzt derzeit noch auf einen Deneb Kern,dadurch lässt sich auch der L3 Cach freischalten,inwieweit das alle betrifft,kann ich aber nicht sagen..



Wenn der preislich weiter fällt, hol ich mir evtl einen zum testen. Dann hab ich schonmal eine CPU für meinen "HTPC" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2009)

bei mehreren Millionen iPhones gibt es auch mehr mit "Fehlfunktionen".
Besoders weil das Medieninteresse hoch ist.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Samsung- oder Nokia-Handys täglich abrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2009)

naja... mein handy hat sich grad wieder in den Spammodus geschaltet...
d.h. ich hab eine sms geschrieben und abgesendet... da hängt es sich manchmal auf und schickt die selbe sms immer und immer wieder und spammt den empfänger voll.. ist mir zu weihnachten auch passiert, als ich ne "rundumsms" an alle geschickt habe... habs nich gemerkt, aber nach 30min ging das akku wohl leer... naja... viele haben sich beschwert, das 100 für einen weihnachtsabend viel zu viel sind.. xDD
hab zum glück ne flat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

na sonst wärs arg teuer...


edit: Bitte mal anschauen. Wenn das kein Kampfpreis für nen Fertig-PC ist: Preisvergleich


----------



## Ceek (31. August 2009)

Zack-Zack scheint sich immer mehr von Alternate abzugrenzen, zumindest ist der Zack-Zack Server grad down und Alternate geht. 

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass beide Seiten von Haus aus auf verschiedenen Servern liegen...


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Bitte mal anschauen. Wenn das kein Kampfpreis für nen Fertig-PC ist: Preisvergleich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zurück übrigens ;D

Zum iPhone:
Die Dinger sind schon geil...aber niemals für 600 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:


> ack-Zack scheint sich immer mehr von Alternate abzugrenzen, zumindest ist der Zack-Zack Server grad down und Alternate geht.
> 
> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass beide Seiten von Haus aus auf verschiedenen Servern liegen...


Tun sie...Zack.Zack ist zwar eine Tochter von Alternate, soll aber eigenständig werden..


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Geiler Preis, muss man schon sagen ^^
@Fala, das ist schon ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (31. August 2009)

Der Preis ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja irgendwie muss die Strafe, die der Designer von dem Gehäuse wegen Hässlichkeit bekommen hat, auch gezahlt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten^^)


----------



## Rethelion (31. August 2009)

Wer hat eigentlich den Trend mit den face palms ausgelöst? Vor nem Monat oder so gabs das noch nicht und auf einmal findet man sie in jedem Forum, egal welcher Bereich.

Zum ACER Predator Crusher:
Hätte das Gehäuse eine andere Farbe würd ichs geschenkt nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Joah, in schwarz und blau beleuchtet wäre das evtl. was aus dem man was machen könnte ^^


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich den Trend mit den face palms ausgelöst? Vor nem Monat oder so gabs das noch nicht und auf einmal findet man sie in jedem Forum, egal welcher Bereich.
> 
> Zum ACER Predator Crusher:
> Hätte das Gehäuse eine andere Farbe würd ichs geschenkt nehmen
> ...


Also in diesem Forum gehörte ich definitiv zu den Trendsettern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnt auch Rule 34-Bilder posten, aber dann würd ich gebannt werden -,.- xD


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

okay...die kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> okay...die kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht.


Du hast es nicht gegoogelt, oder? :/


----------



## Asoriel (31. August 2009)

natürlich hab ich das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> natürlich hab ich das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never google something a /b/tard talked about...it will destroy your life...and your childhood.


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich find die Bilder eigentlich ganz lustig. Ich hab aber schonwieder vergessen, wie das heißt. (Hab oben im Thread noch nicht gespickelt, ich versuch, von selbst drauf zu kommen).

Fail 34 oder so?


edit: Okay, Rule 34 Nur die Aussage hab ich noch nicht so ganz kapiert.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. September 2009)

was haltet ihr von dem http://www.amazon.de/Philips-12-Full-HD-LC...5420&sr=1-1 ?


----------



## llviktorj (1. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem http://www.amazon.de/Philips-12-Full-HD-LC...5420&sr=1-1 ?




"mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner"

Da drauf solltest du achten, habe mir letztes jahr auch einen LCD(selbe größe und Preißklasse) geholt.
Auf dem Bild stand auch "mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner" es war aber keiner integriert, musste das teil zurück schiecken.
Habe dan eine woche später das richtige Teil gekriegt.


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2009)

Hier ist der DVB-T-Tuner schon standart, da bis 2012 die Uebertragung voll auf digital umgestellt wird und die analogen Channels dann auch abgeschaltet werden. Das Ganze wird als FreeView vermarktet und schon fast ueberall verfuegbar. Ich empfang da auf jeden Fall TV in prima Qualitaet...


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

so...nach ein paar Wochen Einsatz bin ich mit dem HD4830 CF-Gespann nur so mittelmäßig glücklich, da es bei einigen Dingen einfach nicht die gewünschte Leistung bringt. Nun wurden mir für beide Karten 130€ geboten. Da überleg ich mir natürlich, ob ich die nicht gegen eine Single-GPU Karte tauschen soll.

Und da gehts auch schon los: GTX275 oder HD4890? Favorit ist momentan die GTX275. Kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, aber von ATi bin ich nicht soo sehr überzeugt.

Aber welche? Das Referenzdesign soll von der Lautstärke/Temperatur ganz okay sein, alternativ gäbe es die Version von Gainward. Vorteil: Im idle leiser, Nachteil: Load gleichlaut und die warme Luft bleibt im Gehäuse. Mein Favorit ist daher gerade die Leadtek GTX275 im Referenzdesign. Das Netzteil sollte es eigentlich locker schaffen (mit nem Q9550), oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Hab diese hier und die hört man überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

hört man nicht? Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Hab jetzt eh schon das Referenzdesign bestellt. Am Desktop kann ich zur Not noch runterregeln. Ich hätte eigentlich eine bei Edelgrafikkarten bestellen wollen, aber ein Freund bestellt bei Alternate nen ganzen PC und da bestell ich mit.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

Überlege ob ich noch eine kaufen soll für SLI, aber glaub mein Motherboard hat das garnet, sondern nur Crossfire und naja^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. September 2009)

hmh ihr mit eurem internet bei meiner mutter in münchrath (müsst ihr net kennen besteht aus 2 straßen liegt in der nähe von neuss) gibts nur 300er internet -.-  da freu ich mich hier in krefeld richtig über meine 6k!


----------



## Ennia (1. September 2009)

ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Samsung LCD 32" mit 3 integrierten tunern gegönnt. für knappe EUR 550.-. (DVB-T, S und C)

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-579-Zoll-LCD-...7687&sr=8-1

zur anmerkung bezüglich VDSL: Ich find es eine unverschämtheit, dass man vor hat VDSL anzubieten, da dies nach 900m schließlich schon 50% bandbreite verliert und nach 2km schon sense ist... VDSL ist einfach veraltet und ich glaube sowieso, dass hier die rede von VDSL2 war.


----------



## Gomel (1. September 2009)

Ich würd keine im Referenzdesign nehmen,das Spulenfiepen ist so übel,das geht ohne Fernseher/Musik garnicht,also bei irgendwelchen Berechnungen,beim Spielen gehts eigentlich,da der Sound vom Spiel es ja meistens übertönt


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Wow, was ich eben bei hardwareversand gesehen hab : http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/articledet...77&agid=185
Sehr günstige Möglichkeit an Win 7 Ultimate zu kommen.. die gleiche Version für Home Premium kostet 80 Euro.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

aber für das upgrade musst du doch nochmal bezahlen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden??

und auf der seite:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/b...rs/upgrade.aspx

ist der hardwareversand.de nicht aufgeführt, als ein händler der die upgrade-version verkaufen darf.


----------



## Ceek (1. September 2009)

Ich find das hier bei Edel Grafikkarten sehr interessant.

Gegen Spulenfiepen selektiert, Bios gemodded und Kühlerumbau/Biosflash erlaubt. Das ganze im Referenzdesign - was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, die haben ne ordentliche Summe an Apple gezahlt damit sie es exklusiv verkaufen dürfen.. woher weisst das denn?



Nen guter Freund meines Vaters arbeitet in Bonn bei einer Telekom Zentrale oder sowas, er hatte das mal so erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Ich find das hier bei Edel Grafikkarten sehr interessant.
> 
> Gegen Spulenfiepen selektiert, Bios gemodded und Kühlerumbau/Biosflash erlaubt. Das ganze im Referenzdesign - was will man mehr?
> 
> ...




hättest du das nicht ne woche früher posten können ... .-(


----------



## Ceek (1. September 2009)

Sorry, habe ich grad vor 10 min rausgesucht, weil Asoriel sich doch auch eine gekauft hat. Wollte nur mal schauen, was die bei Edel GraKas so verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du denn für Probleme mit deiner GTX 275? Spulenfiepen oder ists die Lautstärke? Wenn du noch im 14 tägigen Widerrufsrecht bist würde ich sie halt zurückschicken und die von Edel kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nen guter Freund meines Vaters arbeitet in Bonn bei einer Telekom Zentrale oder sowas, er hatte das mal so erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.. ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen dass die Telekom einen Teil ihrer Rechte weiterverkauft. Wüsste aber nicht warum sie das machen sollten ^^
Wobei, neulich war ich auch in nem T-Point und hab mitbekommen wie einer ein iPhone gekauft hat. Da haben dann 2 Verkäufer so miteinander geredet :
'Haben wir noch welche da?'
'Ja, aber nur 2 und die sind für Vodafone'
'Egal, kriegt Vodafone eben nur eins'

Keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hatte...


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hatte...



Illuminaten ? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Ya never know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

nein. der rechner ist noch auf dem weg zu mir ... werd da gleich mal anrufen und fragen ob sie auch nur die graka zurücknehmen ...

die von edel gefällt mir besser aufgrund der übertaktung von haus aus und dem beibehalten der garantie auch wenn man dran rumbastelt ...


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

> Dann nur noch den CNPS10X Extreme von Zalman auf den Kopf schnallen, die Arme ausbreiten und mit gedämpftem Brummen von Zimmer zu Zimmer rennen. Dabei aufpassen, dass man sich nicht die Finger anstößt, denn ein schmerzverzerrter Gesichtsausdruck gibt Abzüge in der B-Note.



Wie kommen die aus sowas ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

/cheer
Endlich ist das mal eingetrudelt... zusammen mit der 5ten House Staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (1. September 2009)

Bei mir kam heute auch Post, aber nicht so erfreulich... Lateinwörterbuch, muss halt doch was für die nächsten 2 Jahre lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dir mal viel Spaß beim Anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Meinst du Dr. House ?


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Was denn sonst ^^


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Ka gibt ja auch Housemusic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr. House ist geil, genau wie Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

Stromberg ist beste !


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Ich finde Stromberg komplett unlustig.

genau wie Mario Bart, der Typ ist so unwitzig macht nur Freundin witze und mehr kann der net.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Californification > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur wurde das eben nie (bzw. nur mal ein paar Folgen zu unmöglichen Zeiten auf RTL II.. und auch nur sehr geschnitten) in Deutschland ausgestrahlt.

Ansonsten sind NCIS, Monk und Psych noch coole Serien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

Stromberg ist das geilste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennt man mal den Alltag von so Büro Dingern ^^


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Horaishio ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Law n Order ist ganz ok.

Was ja glaub ich net mehr läuft ist Reaper war auch ganz gut, Torchwood oder so naja nicht ganz.

Ich gucke jede Fogle von Stargate weils ichs geil finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Switch Realoded -> All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Californication kenn ich garnet wirklich, worum gehts da ?

Edit:

Jetzt kommt der Mega Burner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch den Kumpel von meinem vater der da arbeitet bekommt er auf *JEDES* Handy egal wie neu/Alt was auch immer *30!* %.

Das N900 soll 550&#8364; kosten wenn raus kommt dann wird es nur noch 365 oder so kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Californication_(Fernsehserie)


> Die Serie ist eine schwarzhumorige Persiflage auf das &#8222;Haifischbecken Hollywood&#8220; und soll dem Zuschauer die &#8222;ungeschminkte Seite&#8220; von Los Angeles näherbringen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin eigentlich froh dass die nicht lange in Deutschland im TV kam, auf deutsch und geschnitten ist die nicht halb so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. September 2009)

ENDLICH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vorsicht großes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

Hihi, nice, Glückwunsch...47" ist ja schon der Wahn o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

72 Zoll ist cooler^^


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2009)

Joa - 47" ist schon uebel. Mir kommt mein 37" schon uebel gross vor, muss mich erstmal dran gewoehnen, dass mein Wohnzimmer jetzt wirklich wie ein Wohnzimmer ausschaut. Also wohnlich und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Joa - 47" ist schon uebel. Mir kommt mein 37" schon uebel gross vor, muss mich erstmal dran gewoehnen, dass mein Wohnzimmer jetzt wirklich wie ein Wohnzimmer ausschaut. Also wohnlich und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab ihn mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so groß vorgestellt....
Momentan steht er auf dem TV-Tisch von meinem alten 80cm-Röhrengerät; jetzt muss ich erstmal das Zimmer ausräumen, dann häng ich ihn an die Wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Durch den Kumpel von meinem vater der da arbeitet bekommt er auf *JEDES* Handy egal wie neu/Alt was auch immer *30!* %.



Der Bruder meiner Frau auch. Ist der ganz normale Mitarbeiterrabatt der Telekom. Egal ob auf Internet-Vertrag oder Mobiltelefon.

Rethelion, du hast echt den Fernseher für 80€ gekauft? Wow...das hätte ich ganz ehrlich nicht geglaubt!


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

Was für 80 Euro?


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

den Fernseher.


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

Was?, wo, scherz ?


----------



## Rethelion (1. September 2009)

Also er hat 6,36€ + 11€(Gebote) + 49€(Versand) gekostet =66,36€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hab ich schon mehr Gebote verbraucht, zusammen mit der PS3 hab ich 200€ in Swoopo investiert.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Aber dafür nen 47" Fernseher und ne PS3 bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fairer Preis würd ich mal sagen ^^


----------



## Rethelion (1. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber dafür nen 47" Fernseher und ne PS3 bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Meinung bin ich auch; nur richtig glauben kann ichs immer noch nicht, irgendwie mysteriös dass ich da gewonnen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fairer Preis würd ich mal sagen ^^



Scherzkeks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich verkaufe die Tage meine PsP für knapp 80€, Geld fließt ins neue Handy mit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch den CPU-Kühler "Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM"? Oder vielleicht schon mal im Betrieb gehört? Bin am überlegen, ob ich den für nen bekannten mitbestelle, er hätte es gerne leise, nur hab ich das Teil noch nicht im Betrieb gehört.


----------



## RaDon27 (1. September 2009)

@ Rethelion: Ahhh, neeeeeed :'(

@ Klos: Kenn nur den Freezer 7 Pro, also das Intelpendante. Der is recht angenehm leise.

@ all: lalalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRGVQ13i6QI


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> @ all: lalalalala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Entspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Spannisch ? ò.Ó


----------



## RaDon27 (1. September 2009)

Die Untertitel, ja, aber die Band is amerikanisch...^^ Ka, is die beste Version die man auf Youtube findet o_o Ich mag das Lied, so schön... ich sag ma... Gesellschaftskritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei die Band christlichen Metalcore macht... so like Demon Hunter, nur mit mehr "Krach" dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Kunst is, die Stimmlagen des Sängers nachmachen zu können, also sowohl hohe als auch tiefe Growls bzw Screams...^^


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Naja für mich hört sich das alles gleich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Spanisch gehabt, krass ich habe nix verstanden. Die Olle soll uns das beibringen, nach 2 stunden Spanisch wir kennen net mal Vokabeln und sollen nen Lückentext ausfüllen o.O


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

Klos ich hatte den Freezer7Pro schon im Einsatz, wie Radon schon sagte das Intel-Pendant. Der ist wirklich recht leise. Nur bei voller Drehzahl hört man den "Wind" durch die Lamellen pfeifen. So schnell muss er aber nie drehen. Meinen auf weit über 3Ghz (ich meine auf 3,5Ghz) gequälten E2200 hat er selbst bei miserablem Airflow im Gehäuse kühl gehalten (und ging dabei leise ans Werk).

Was ich sehr positiv fand: Ich bekam ne Tube MX-1 dazu und die Oberfläche war (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) absolut plan.

Ich würde ihn sofort jedem empfehlen, der einen Low-Budget Kühler will. Betreiben kann man damit jeden C2D/C2Q ohne Temperaturprobleme, nur bei den C2Q wirds bei OC kritisch.
Bei AMD sollte er eigentlich alles bis hin zum X4 940 kühl halten. Wie die größeren heizen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gomel (1. September 2009)

Ich denke mal nicht,dass er einen 965(?)vernünftig,also Prime kühlt,da meiner bei 1.4V auch ziemlich schnell,ziemlich warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2009)

Bei mir wird es auch ein 920er

So lange er den kühlt, passt das.^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

na besser als der boxed ist er allemal.


----------



## Gomel (1. September 2009)

Ja,das schon,aber ich weiss auch garnicht wie der Boxed das Ding halbwegs kühl hält..


----------



## Asoriel (1. September 2009)

so, ich hab schon lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt und heute Abend wars dann soweit. Ich hab meinen "großen" PC verkauft, da ich in letzter Zeit kaum Zeit zum spielen habe. Dafür bekommt der Kleine noch ne nette Grafikkarte und dann passt das (GTX275). Die beiden HD4830 für 130&#8364; gingen übrigens an den selben Herrn

Folgendes war verbaut:

Q9550
Mugen2
Asus Maximus Extreme
SupremeFX II
4GB DDR3 GEiL 1333Mhz
HIS HD4870x2
BeQuiet! DarkPower Pro 850W
NoName Bigtower mit großem Casemod und 6 S-Flex 1200rpm und Kaltlichtkathoden
1.000GB Spinpoint F1
300GB Velociraptor

Bekommen habe ich genug dafür. Wenn man bedenkt, dass CPU, Grafikkarte und Mainboard schon sehr stark am Limit waren beim Übertakten, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2009)

Man redet net über Geld aber nen ungefähren Preis möchte ich schon mal gerne hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. September 2009)

kann mir jmd sagen wie ich einen befehl einer batchdatei an eine cmd senden kann?

Szenario:
Zwei CS Dedicated Server laufen. (laufen als CMD)
Per Taskplaner führe ich ne Batch aus, die jeweils einen Befehl (say Serverneustart in x Minuten) an die beiden CMDs der Server sendet.
Das ganze wiederholt sich alle 5 Minuten bis nach 15Minuten ein quit-befehl an beide server kommt kommt.

Die Batchhierachie würde so aussehen:
Auto.bat -> shutdowncsserver.bat -> csserver1.bat
............................................................. -> csserver2.bat

erst wenn die beiden csserverx.bat komplett abgeschlossen sind, arbeitet das shutdowncsserver.bat weiter und wenn das komplett abgeschlossen ist das Auto.bat script.

LG
Nira

PS:
Der vollständigkeit mal ausführlich, was passiert:
Zeit: 04.45 Uhr, Mittwoch (wöchentliches Event)
-> batchdatei wird ausgeführt, die folgendes macht:
1) Meldung an cs-server senden, das diese in 15min, 10min, 5min herruntergefahren werden.
2) Nach 15min, also 05.00Uhr kommt ein quitbefehl an die cs-server, sowie an alle anderen Prozesse, die laufen
3) es werden updates ausgeführt und automatisch installiert
4) das System wird bereinigt
6) reboot des Serversystems


----------



## Soramac (1. September 2009)

Versuche gerade zwei Laptops:

Einmal diesen: 

http://www.amazon.de/Sony-VGN-CR31S-Notebo...540&sr=8-14

und (in silber) http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Notebook-Cent...r/dp/B0006L1X2M

noch verkauft zu kriegen für ein guten Preis, bzw. jeder einzelnd.

Früher haben die beiden Laptops jeder einzelnd über 1200 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

Ich muss ganz dringend mal Geld gewinnen oder geschenkt bekommen.

Ich brauche jetzt ca. 380&#8364;fürs neue Handy, ok bekomme ich inetwa zum Geburtstag.

Dann noch 800 für nen neuen Rechner zu Weihnachten, 200&#8364; kann ich vom Sparbuch nehmen 300 bekomme ich so ca. hmm fehlen noch 300 =/

Dann fange ich nun mit Führerschein an kostet auch Geld, weis gerade nicht genau wie viel.

Weihnachts Geschenke kaufen =/
________________________________________________________________________________

Also ich brauche eigentlich nur so ca. 1500-1600&#8364; =(

Ich glaube ich muss am Wochenende noch Zeitungen austragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2009)

Such dir halt einen Ferienjob; also einen richtigen, nicht Zeitungaustragen.
Ich hab damals in der Firma, für die ich jetzt Arbeite, in den Sommerferien 2 Wochen für rund 500€ gearbeitet. War viel Geld für mich, mehr als ich jetzt in der Ausbildung bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

hehe, die nächsten Ferien sind im Oktober oder so, und da dahren wir in Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

bei uns sucht die post immer mal wieder schüler und studenten um pakete zu sortieren ... die zahlen wohl nicht schlecht (hab ich gehört).


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> hehe, die nächsten Ferien sind im Oktober oder so, und da dahren wir in Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast du denn die letzten 6 Wochen gemacht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja der Führerschein hat mich 1700€ gekostet, wenn du ein Naturtalent bist dann sollte es dich weniger kostet^^


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

Oha o.O

Na 2 Wochen war ich im Urlaub, dann viel draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da hatte ich keine Geldsorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß ja net im Juni das im Okt nen Handy kommt das ich möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es wurde gesagt das es nen Update für MSN gibt !? find ich aber keins, weiß von eucher einer was darüber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wieso letzte 6 Wochen ? ich hatte seit dem 17.08 wieder Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso letzte 6 Wochen ? ich hatte seit dem 17.08 wieder Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich doch nichts dafür wenn ihr so komische Ferienregelungen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bei uns sinds glaub ich sogar noch 2 Wochen...


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

Wegen FoR hatte ich schon am 19.6 keine Schule mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja andere haben 2 Wochen länger ich 2 Wochen früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Es wurde gesagt das es nen Update für MSN gibt !? find ich aber keins, weiß von eucher einer was darüber ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Zwangs-Upda.../meldung/144615


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

Aso, ich habe ja Version 14.xx.xx..xxxx.xx weiß ich was, also erst Ende Okt. na das ist na noch bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

So ich bin dann jetzt mal auf zur Schule, viel Spaß euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. September 2009)

ok, also cmd -> cmd geht nicht... muss mir überlegen, wie man das entsprechend programmieren kann... werd dann mal das script hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Man redet net über Geld aber nen ungefähren Preis möchte ich schon mal gerne hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



850€. Der "Gewinn" wandert direkt in mein anderes Hobby


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

mein PC ist zu hause angekommen und ich sitz hier im büro und find folgende mitteilung im netz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mist. wieder massig geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen ... :-)


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

was haste denn für einen bestellt?


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

auf empfehlung von painschkes zusammenegstellt. ging auch weniger um den rechner, der ist schon oke. ich fand nur die anzeige so lustig ...


----------



## Ceek (2. September 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand die HWL [printed] abonniert und kann mir dazu ein kleines Fazit/kleine Empfehlung geben?

Ich hab mir nämlich schon länger mal überlegt die zu abonnieren und jetzt gibts ja auch noch ein Geschenk bei nem 2 Jahres Abo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

ich bin auch am überlegen...Ich glaub immer noch, dass ich die mir in nem Monat selbst zum Geburtstag schenken werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

So aus der Schule zurück.

Ich vermissen Paini irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

wo isser denn?


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

Kein Internet, weil neue Leitung leitung gelegt wird oder s.ä.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Hm.. ich hab eben das 5.1 System meiner Schwester bekommen (die möchte sich n neues 2.1 kaufen Oo) aber da gibts ein kleines Problem: Wenn man in der Systemsteurung testet ob alle funktionieren kommt aus allen ein Ton, wenn ich aber Musik abspiele kommt nur aus den beiden Front-Lautsprechern was raus. Center und die beiden Rear-Lautsprecher geben keinen Ton von sich, beim Subwoofer bin ich mir nicht sicher. Hat jemand ne Idee wieso und was ich machen kann?


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

das ist normal, da so ziemlich jedes Lied in Stereo und nicht in Sourround ist

Ich hab kein 5.1-System am PC, daher wird bei mir wahrscheinlich die entsprechende Option ausgeblendet. Ich bin mir aber zu 100% sicher, dass es eine Option gibt, bei der alle Boxen Musik spielen. Dabei wird der Stereoton einfach von allen Boxen wiedergegeben. VL und HL spielen die linke Spur, VR und HR die rechte Spur.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Bei iTunes hab ich da nichts gefunden... meinst du das muss ich im Player einstellen oder irgendwo im Soundtreiber?


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

Kannst du am Steuergerät etwas einstellen? und du merkst nicht ob was auf dem Subwoofer rauskommt?


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Doch, aus dem Subwoofer kommt ein bisschen was ... aber nicht viel. Und nein, an dem Steuergerät kann man nichts in der Richtung einstellen.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

Am Subwoofer einstellen vielleicht?, wenn net kann man über die Soundkarte, zumindestens bei meiner externe noch Sachen einstellen.

bzw. um welches 5.1 handelt es sich denn?


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Das hier müsste es sein : http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Speaker-Syst...039&sr=8-13
Und am Subwoofer kann man gar nichts einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

An jedem 5.1 kann man doch was einstellen, bzw. mit ner Fernbedienung oder so.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2009)

Hab nen Problem, also ich habe das Konto "wiedergefunden" von meine mVater, also wir können un da ja nicht mehr einloggen weil es ja eigentlich nicht mehr existiert.

Aber die alten E-mails werden in Outlook 2006 noch angezeigt, kann ich die mails daraus importieren und dann nach Win Live Mail schicken ? oder wo anders speichern ?


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Hm... muss ich wohl mal fragen ob da irgendwo ne Fernbedienung dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

nein, normal nicht. Scheint ein OEM-Produkt zu sein, auf der Logitech-Homepage ist es nicht zu finden.

Das musst du irgendwo unter Windows oder im Soundtreiber einstellen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. September 2009)

LEUTEEEE 

Bei extra (rewe center) sind die echt bescheuert von den preisen her, war grad dort und habe crysis warhead für 10&#8364; und devil may cry 4 ebenfalls für 10&#8364; gekauft (lawl) 
entweder die haben keinen plan von den preisen, oder (das vermute ich eher) die amchen ihre computerspiele abteilung dicht
dort gabs Battleforge für 15&#8364; warhammer online gamecards für  15&#8364; stormrise für 15&#8364;

das seltsame ist das ich bei meinem devil may cry 4 keinen cd key dabei hatte, das feld war einfach leer aber bei der installation brauchte ich keinen key O-o wofür ist das keyfeld da xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man beachte das mathebuch im hintergrund


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1868

Achtung!

Kaufen Kaufen Kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Zwar nur eine 192er, aber trotzdem netter Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

Also ich habe ja diese und der Unterschied ist nur minimal.


----------



## Gomel (2. September 2009)

Achja,wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit CnQ?^^Ich hab das immmernochnicht rausbekommen,bei mir läuft er dauerhaft mit 3.5Ghz..


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.asp?Mode...iveXFire-eSATA2

Irgendwie werde ich nicht so schlau. Ist das Mainboard SLI fähig?


----------



## Gomel (2. September 2009)

Laut der Seite ist es Crossfire fähig,ob es mit aber mit vollen 16 Lanes läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Laut der Seite ist es Crossfire fähig,ob es mit aber mit vollen 16 Lanes läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen




Crossfire bedeutet gleich SLI auch und was bedeutet 16 Lanes?


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

ob x16/x16 oder x8/x8 ist recht egal.

Bei dem Board ist es so, dass beide Lanes nur 8-Fach angebunden sind. Es ist also egal, ob CF oder nicht, die Karte läuft nur mit PCIe 2.0 x8 bzw. PCIe 1.0 x16. Das ändert aber so gut wie nichts an der Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn es ein AM2+ mit SLI sein soll, dann würde ich einen 780a-Chipsatz verwenden (oder gar den neuen 980a). 

Ich persönlich würde das ASUS Crosshair II Formula oder das Foxconn Destroyer kaufen, die sind beide top.


edit: Crossfire ist NICHT gleich SLI. SLI ist das verbinden von 2 oder mehr Nvidia-Grafikkarten. Dafür braucht das Mainboard einen Nvidia-Chipsatz oder den X58. Crossfire ist von ATI und funktioniert mit allen Chipsätzen außer den Nvidia.

die Lanes sind quasi die "Autobahnen" für den Datenaustausch. 16 ist das maximale und Standard. Aber auch 8 reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn du dir eine Autobahn mit 16 Spuren vorstellst, aber nur auf 5 oder 6 fahren Autos, dann gibt es keinen Stau. So ist es auch bei den Lanes. Kaum eine aktuelle Grafikkarte wäre durch 8 Lanes ausgebremst.

Hier mal ein Test: Link PCIe 1.1 x16 enstpricht exakt PCIe 2.0 x8.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

Ah, danke dir Asoriel. Muss ich dazu auch neuen RAM kaufen und läuft da mein Prozessor Phenom X4 940 ?, so wie meine GTX260 und Soundkarte X-FI (obwohl ich da schon den Slots bei beiden sehe)


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

hab dir oben nochmal was zu den Lanes editiert

Neuen Ram brauchst nicht, und alle deine Sachen werden laufen. Beide Boards sind super, allerdings würde ich (auf Grund von guten Erfahrungen mit ASUS) das Crosshair II Formula nehmen.


edit: Es würde auch mit diesem Board gehen: Klick

Das ist die abgespeckte Version des 780a. Damit läuft SLI gleich gut, allerdings lässt sich der Prozessor nicht so extrem übertakten.


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab dir oben nochmal was zu den Lanes editiert
> 
> Neuen Ram brauchst nicht, und alle deine Sachen werden laufen. Beide Boards sind super, allerdings würde ich (auf Grund von guten Erfahrungen mit ASUS) das Crosshair II Formula nehmen.




Mir gehts auch sehr um den FSB, ist der da hoch und ist da ein SLI Verbund dabei, also eine Brücke oder brauch man die nicht, wenn keins dabei ist?


----------



## Meriane (2. September 2009)

Hmm welche ist besser? http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...e-Edition-.html
oder http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...-650---XFX.html


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2009)

Naja, die erste hat etwas mehr Takt, aber darauf ist geschissen. Dann würde ich lieber die nehmen, die garantiert kein Spulenfiepen hat.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

die Performance-Edititon ist von Grund auf etwas schneller, dafür darfst du die VIP-Edition übertakten und den Kühler tauschen, ohne den Garantieanspruch zu verlieren.

Willst du also extremes OC mit WaKü oder was auch immer => VIP
Willst du von Grund auf solide Power => Performance Edition

allerdings ist die VIP selektiert und hat kein Spulenfiepen. Wenn du noch ein paar Tage warten kannst, kann ich dir berichten, wie schlimm das ist beim Referenzdesign (Leadtek).

Ansonsten wäre vielleicht die Green Silent Performance Edition interessant. Übertaktet und flüsterleise.

Ich persönlich würde die VIP-Edition nehmen und bei Lüfterdrehzahl und Taktraten selbst Hand anlegen.


Soramac eine SLI-Brücke brauchst du zwingend. Normal sollte eine solche bei jedem Board mit Nvidia-Chipsatz beiliegen. Wie es sich mit dem FSB bei AMD verhält kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber da wirst du wahrscheinlich aus dem Crosshair II Formula am meisten rausbekommen. Danach das Foxconn Destroyer und mit ziemlichem Abstand dann noch das günstige für 100&#8364;.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2009)

Die VIP ist doch auch schon übertaktet. Was willst da noch Hand anlegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Soromac: Ein AMD hat kein FSB, der hat einen Referenztakt. Das kannst du garnicht mit Intel vergleichen, es ist komplett anderst. Der Referenztakt ist systemunabhängig, bei Intel bestimmt der FSB auch Takt der Northbridge und des Rams. Änderungen am FSB haben bei Intel systemweite Konsequenzen, anderst als bei AMD.

Bei AMD ist die Peripherie über den HTL angebunden und der hat nichts mit dem Referenztakt zu tun.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

na, wenn man schon übertakten darf ohne die Garantie zu verlieren muss man das doch nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2009)

Jo, wenn man unbedingt will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist da bestimmt irgendwo ein Hacken, sonst könnt ich das Ding ja mal eben grillen und bekomme mein Geld wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

ich hab eben nochmal nachgelesen und bemerkt, dass ich mich wohl vertan habe. Kühler darf man tauschen und ein neues Bios flashen, von OC steht nix dabei. Trotzdem würde ich die VIP nehmen, und zwar wegen des leiseren Kühlers und der Selektierung.


----------



## Meriane (2. September 2009)

Ich werd die dann wohl auch nehmen
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. September 2009)

gerne doch

Meld dich mal, wenn du die Karte hast. Meine sollte morgen oder Freitag ankommen, dann können wir mal den subjektiven Eindruck der Lautstärke vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. September 2009)

Sorry für 2 aufeinanderfolgende Posts, aber es gibt ein paar neue, interessante Infos:


EVGA hat ein Mainboard mit 7 PCIe-Steckplätzen vorgestellt, das ganze hört auf den Namen EVGA SLI Classified 4-Way SLI, passend dazu eine GTX285 mit 3 SLI-Steckern, welche Quad-SLI tauglich ist.


Die vielleicht etwas interessantere Newsmeldung sind aber die Sichtungen der Preise der neuen RV870-Chips bzw. die HD5800-Serie: News bei CB


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2009)

Dann kann man wohl mit ca. 350 Euronen erstmal rechnen, für eine 5870. Entspricht in etwa dem, was ich vermutet habe. Das ATI diese Karten nicht ähnlich der 4870 verschenken werden, war eigentlich schon klar. Vor allem, da sie jetzt die erste DirectX11-Karte anbieten können, die wohl auch von der Performance her erstmal die Krone für sich beanspruchen wird.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. September 2009)

Spannend wird es lediglich wie lange NVIDIA für ihre erst DirectX11 Karte benötigt und was sie in der Zeit preislich mit ihren alten Karten machen... Wenn die 5870 so viel besser (bis mindestens gelichgut) als eine GTX 295 (bzw GTX285 als faireren Vergleich) sein wird, werden die Karten bestimmt massig im Preis fallen bis NVIDIA wieder von der Leistung her Konkurenzfähig ist... Auch bin ich gespannt ob die erste NVIDIA-Karte ATI wieder vom Leistungsgipfel stößt, wovon ich momentan ausgehe :-) 

Mal abgesehen von der spannenden Frage was bringen die Karten wirklich an Leistung und wann erscheinen Anwendungen die diese Leistung auch nutzen (oder gar benötigen)?


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2009)

Naja, mit Crysis könntest du eine 5870 auch heute schon fordern. Einfach mal AA auf höchster Stufe aktivieren und dann wäre ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob das eine 5870 noch bewältigen kann.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, mit Crysis könntest du eine 5870 auch heute schon fordern. Einfach mal AA auf höchster Stufe aktivieren und dann wäre ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob das eine 5870 noch bewältigen kann.




Die Frage wäre ob man auch einen Unterschied dabei erkennen kann oder nicht... Und ob die Auslastung nicht in der schwachen Programmierung zu begründen wäre :-)


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2009)

Crysis schlecht programmiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yerli = Programmiergott!!!


----------



## Soramac (3. September 2009)

Also könnte man das Board mit noch einer GTX260 im SLI benutzen?


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, mit Crysis könntest du eine 5870 auch heute schon fordern. Einfach mal AA auf höchster Stufe aktivieren und dann wäre ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob das eine 5870 noch bewältigen kann.



schafft eine 4870x2 ^^

btw klosü:
Ja bist immernoch voll <333 ^^


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> schafft eine 4870x2 ^^
> 
> btw klosü:
> Ja bist immernoch voll <333 ^^



Stichwort 4870X2:
Wer von euch holt sich nach Release der HD5000er eine von den alten 4870X2? Kann mir vorstellen dass die gut im Preis fallen werden und für 120-150€ würd ich zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Crysis schlecht programmiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die Hardware der nächsten Generation das Spiel nicht optimal darstellen kann, dann wurde da wohl programmiertechnisch geschlampt... so einfach, allerdigns hat sich das mit Nirandas Beitrag eh wieder erübrigt ^^



Niranda schrieb:


> schafft eine 4870x2 ^^



Dann sollte dies ja wohl kein Problem sein für das neue Single GPU Flaggschiff... Wenn doch wurde da wohl zu viel gehypt :-)
Und daher freue ich mich auf neue Spiele die diese Karten (oder die Leistung die man sich momentan noch von ihnen verspricht) benötigen werden... 



Edtih: @*Rethelion*
Stichwort 4870X2:
Wer von euch holt sich nach Release der HD5000er eine von den alten 4870X2? Kann mir vorstellen dass die gut im Preis fallen werden und für 120-150€ würd ich zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, dass NVIDIA günstiger oder gleichteuer anbieten wird... denn NVIDIA wurde gefordert.


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Wenn die Hardware der nächsten Generation das Spiel nicht optimal darstellen kann, dann wurde da wohl programmiertechnisch geschlampt... so einfach, allerdigns hat sich das mit Nirandas Beitrag eh wieder erübrigt ^^



Anhand solcher Maßstäbe kannst du doch nicht den Code von Crysis in Frage stellen. Könnte auch bedeuten, daß Crysis seiner Zeit voraus ist, was ja auch im Endeffekt so war. Als Entwickler kann ich Spiele mit Effekten vollstopfen, die sogar noch 2 Generationen an Grafikkarten überfordern. Deswegen ist der Code noch lang nicht schlecht, nur seiner Zeit voraus.

Was du da betreibst kommt einer Gotteslästerung gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was du da betreibst kommt einer Gotteslästerung gleich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit kann ich leben, das wurde mir vor Jahren im Religionsuntericht auch stehts vorgeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber einfach zu behaupten, dass das Spiel seiner Zeit voraus ist... das machen es sich eben viele Entwickler zu einfach. Klar kann ein Spiel 1-2 jahre voraus sein, aber viel weiter konnten die Entwickler bestimmt auch nicht in der Glaskugel sehen... Und wenn die jetzigen Karten dieses Spiel nicht darstellen könnten und man dann von nochmal 50% mehr Leistung fachsimpelt... Und dann das Spiel nicht flüssig dargestellt wird... ne du, dann ist bei der Programmierung etwas falsch gelaufen. Denn in einem Jahr wird bestimmt ein neues Spiel auf den Markt kommen, das bei gleicher Ressourcenaufnahme eine bessere Grafik liefert, was dann wohl ohne Zweifel an einer besseren Programmierung liegt :-)


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2009)

ok Yaggoth, mal ein kleiner vergleich:
Du gehst hier in Deutschland zur Schule, bist 10. Klasse, die Leistungen sind klar definiert, du schreibst nur zweien.
Ein Jahr später:
Nun pflanz ich dich nach Israel, in eine Schule, da biste auch 10. Klasse, die Leistungen sind genauso wie in Deutschland, du schreibst nur fünfen.

Theoretisch müsstest du besser sein, weil du den Stoff schon hattest.
Praktisch bist du's aber nicht, da du mit der Sprache nicht klar kommst =P

+++++

Das was Crytek mit der Programmierung der Cryengine gemacht hat, machen nur die wenigsten Hersteller.
Warum?
Nunja, willkommen im Kapitalismus.
Wer hat in 2-3 Jahren ein aktuelles High-End System, um das Spiel in vollen Zügen spielen zu können?
Gute 10-15% aller PC Spieler.
80-90% haben dann durchschnittliche Hardware zum daddeln. Der rest sind die futzis, die im Büro hocken und sich mit Spielchen die Zeit vertreiben - unsere Low-End-Abteilung.

... jetzt hab ich vergessen was ich noch schreiben wollt... folgt später, mir gehts auch nicht so gut ... -.-


----------



## Soramac (3. September 2009)

Wenn du in Deutschland nach Neuseeland kommst, ist der Wissenstand von einer 7 Deutschen Klasse zur Neuseeland die 9. Deutschlands Schulbildung ist einfach nur übertrieben-


----------



## WeriTis (3. September 2009)

...wie wir an PISA immer wieder sehr deutlich sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

Kleine frage! 

ich hab ein ordner im netzwerk freigeben für meine schwester (zum testen) und wieder die freigabe entfernt (auch zum test) seit dem hab ich kleines schloss an dem ordner, kann aber normal auf in zu greifen! ^^ ich frag mich nur für was das gut ist?

EDIT: fast vergesen hab Windows 7 RC 64bit


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2009)

_Na ihr "Süßen" wie gehts euch? :X

Bin mal wieder im Cafe , dauert bei uns zuhause noch bis spätestens Freitag -_-

Fala , geduldest dich noch solang? _


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na ihr "Süßen" wie gehts euch? :X
> 
> Bin mal wieder im Cafe , dauert bei uns zuhause noch bis spätestens Freitag -_-
> 
> Fala , geduldest dich noch solang? _



kurzes Welcome Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gehts dann morgen wieder, ansonsten würd ich mir so nen N24-Surfstick holen^^


----------



## Nebola (3. September 2009)

N'abend Paini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sierra, vielleicht das der Ordner für das Netzwerk gesperrt ist ?


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2009)

_Ach , ich halts schon aus - zumindest bis Freitag , länger darfs nich! :X

6000DSL-Flat , Digitalen Kabelanschluss (+extra Sender) , Telefonflat : ~50€...also alles im grünen Bereich :-)





/Edit : Gut , ich mach wieder los - bis (ich hoffe) Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (3. September 2009)

bis morgen dann

Mir ist heute ein Missgeschick passiert...Mein PC steht unterm Dach unter der Leiter zum Dachboden. Tja, der Holzstab mit dem Haken ist mir auf meine Lampe gefallen und die Splitter haben meinen kompletten Monitor verkratzt...blöd.

Dafür habe ich heute einem Freund den PC zusammengebaut und meine GTX275 läuft wie am Schnürchen. Mein PC ist zwar komplett zugemüllt, aber vielleicht bench ich später noch.


----------



## Yaggoth (4. September 2009)

Ähm, entweder ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch oder... 

Was genau willst du mir sagen Niranda? Dass wenn es Entwickler gibt, die auf der selben Hardware eine bessere Grafik flüssig zum laufen bekommen, eben diese Entwickler schlechter programmieren als die Crysis-Entwickler, die eben auf der selben Hardware eine Ruckelorgie produzieren?

Ja es gibt Spiele, die ihrer Zeit voraus sind und ja Crysis gehört dazu. Aber ab einer bestimmten Grenze möchte ich behaupten wird die von der Programmierung geforderte Leistung unrealistisch... Ich meine was hätte man davon, wenn man 7 Jahre nach Release eines Spiels, dieses auch flüssig spielen kann? Bis dahin spielt das Spiel eh kaum noch jemand (wenn es sich nicht um ein ziemlich berühmtes MMO handelt).

Aber hier geht es ja nur noch ums Prinzip, denn wie du uns ja schon gesagt hast, läuft es ja bereits auf der 4870 X2 flüssig :-)


----------



## sympathisant (4. September 2009)

moin, es gibt doch signaturen, in denen angezeigt wird, was man wie lange gespielt hat. kennt jemand von euch nen vertrauenswürdigen anbieter für solche dinger?


----------



## Ogil (4. September 2009)

Ich denke mal die meisten derartigen Signaturen basieren auf XFire oder Steam. D.h. XFire muss erstmal waehrend des Spielens laufen bzw. Du musst Deine Spiele in Steam einfuegen und darueber starten. Und dann schauen, wo Du eine Signatur herbekommst, die genau diese Daten ausliest und darstellt. Einen direkten Anbieter weiss ich jetzt auch nicht - bin nicht so scharf darauf meine Verhaltensstatistiken zu praesentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

http://www.xfire.com/


----------



## sympathisant (4. September 2009)

danke für die antworten.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir grad bei HWV die HD 4850 IceQ4 Turbo kaufen, gibts aber leider nicht mehr. :-( Kann mir da jemand ne andere empfehlen? Max. 100 - 110 &#8364; ( 1GB speicher wäre nicht schlecht)

Edit: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...4&agid=1165 wäre die zu empfehlen? Und was braucht sie für nen Stromanschluss?


----------



## Gomel (4. September 2009)

Ich weiss zwar nicht,was du mit so einer Speichermenge willst,da der Chip zulangsam ist um die Menge überhaupt auszunutzen,wenn dann würd ich gleich eine 4870 mit 512-1024MB Ram nehmen,den für mehr ist diese auch zu langsam..

Sowas in der Richtung,mehr Ram ist einfach nur Unwissenheit der Käufer,außer man benutzt viele/große Texturpacks sowie hohe Auflösungen und Kantenglättung,wofür diese Karte aber auch zu langsam ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung,mehr Ram ist einfach nur Unwissenheit der Käufer,außer man benutzt viele/große Texturpacks sowie hohe Auflösungen und Kantenglättung,wofür diese Karte aber auch zu langsam ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was benötigt die denn für Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## Gomel (4. September 2009)

Es sollten eigentlich 2x6 Pin Anschlüsse sein,soweit ich es noch weiß,zumindest sind es dann ~225Watt,was sie mit ihren 160Watt ja nicht überschreitet,kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Vaishyana (4. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Es sollten eigentlich 2x6 Pin Anschlüsse sein,soweit ich es noch weiß,zumindest sind es dann ~225Watt,was sie mit ihren 160Watt ja nicht überschreitet,kann mich aber auch irren



Mein Prob ist, dass man mein NT nicht grad von guter Qualität nennen kann. Habe da nur einen 4 Pin Stecker übrig :-/


Edit: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...96&agid=717 Gefunden! Bin ich mit der Karte denn für WoW, CS:S, CoD4 und evtl GTA4/Farcry2 gut gewappnet? Vorheriges lief mit meiner 4650 schon ganz ok, nur bei GTA und Far Cry bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## Gomel (4. September 2009)

hm,naja,die 4850 braucht aber auch einen 6 Pin Anschluss und auf ein gutes Netzteil sollte man eigentlich immer achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlieslich hängt da dein gesamter Rechner dran,wenn dir der "Chinaböller" abraucht,kann es auch zu beschädigungen an anderen Teilen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also,es sollte eigentlich alles laufen,obwohl WoW dir am meisten Probleme machen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es läuft einfach scheiße auf moderner Hardware,bei mir zum Beispiel,ich komm in Dalaran nicht über 25 fps..


----------



## Vaishyana (4. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> hm,naja,die 4850 braucht aber auch einen 6 Pin Anschluss und auf ein gutes Netzteil sollte man eigentlich immer achten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also muss ein neues NT her... Kann mir da jmd was für 130€ ( MAX! ) zusammen stellen? Also NT und ne Grafikkarte? (meinetwegen auch Nvidia) 
Im Zusammenhang mit nem Athlon64 X2 5800+ und 4 GB


----------



## Gomel (4. September 2009)

Ich würd das so machen,aber 130€ sind für was vernünftiges echt knapp,nunja,es sind 136,34 +Versand,aber die ~10€ werden dich hoffentlich nicht umbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HIS HD 4850

BeQuiet! Straight Power 400Watt


----------



## Vaishyana (4. September 2009)

https://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...0&aid=20684 

Auch ein gutes NT? Ist vom 450&#8364; PC ausm Sticky.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2009)

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Grafik-/Video-/...i7165_97261.htm

Die soll sehr gut sein, vom Lüfter her. Angeblich derzeit sogar die beste.


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Grafik-/Video-/...i7165_97261.htm
> 
> Die soll sehr gut sein, vom Lüfter her. Angeblich derzeit sogar die beste.




Klos, war das die die du mir gepostet hattestoder war das die 4870?


----------



## Gomel (4. September 2009)

War das nicht das Netzteil,was vielleicht Spulenfiepen hat?Persönlich kann ich nicht sagen,ob es auch gut ist,vom dem BeQuiet hab ich die 450Watt ausführung und es reicht selbst für meine übertakteten Komponenten,läuft leise und hat einen hohen Leistungsbereich im Bereich von ~82%


----------



## Asoriel (4. September 2009)

Ich kann als günstiges NT das ST50F-230 empfehlen. Kost 50-60&#8364;, bringt auch für starke Hardware genug Leistung und ist modular und leise.

edit: Newsmeldung zur HD5870x2


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2009)

@Soromac: Ja, war sie, allerdings halt die 4870er Variante davon. Und bezüglich Netzteil: Das OCZ hat wohl sehr oft Spulenfiepen, siehe Alternate Kundenbewertungen.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. September 2009)

klick

Boah, so ein geiles Teil! Ma schaun, wenn der rauskommt, überleg ich mir, ihn zu holen. Sieht sau schick aus und die Specs sind verdammt geil!


----------



## Asoriel (4. September 2009)

Wow, der schaut verdammt gut aus! Ist aber (für mich) nur in der 32GB-Variante interessant, und da dann sicherlich sehr teuer.


----------



## RaDon27 (4. September 2009)

Is bei Geizhals schon gelistet, die 32GB-Version kostet da 320&#8364;, die kleine "nur" 230. Find das Teil auf jeden besser als den iPod Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat ja aber auch den Vorteil, dass man noch ne microSD-Karte zustecken kann. Mich würd nurma intressiern, ob der auch WLAN hat, dann wärs genial  Sieht aber net danach aus.

Edit: Hier ma der Geizhals-Link: Klick

Edit2: Ich glaub, ich hab mich verliebt...^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: http://en.hardspell.com/doc/enshowcont.asp...amp;pageid=5443

Ein kleiner Test des neuen CoreI5 750. Irgendwie finden sich bisher keine brauchbaren Tests. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Asus-Board im Test sieht echt mal pervers geil aus.

Edit: mmh...meint ihr, ich bekomme bei Hardwareversand.de von dem Mobo hier die zweite Revision, wenn ich bestelle:
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3!?

Vielleicht sollte ich morgen mal anrufen und denen verklickern, daß ich nur die zweite haben möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2009)

Kennt jemand ein sehr guten Gaming Bildschirm fürn PC, mit super Bildqualität und keine Ruckler am Bild, kristall klar, so vielleicht bis 30 Zoll?

Gibt sowas?


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2009)

Wieviel tausend Euro würdest gerne investieren?


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2009)

Okay, dann hat es sich erledigt ^^

Der hat nichts mit PC Bildschirm zu tun oder http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-550-Zol-102-L...028&sr=1-10

Glaub das meinst du Klos oder: http://www.eizo.de/monitore/widescreen-lcd...ll/SX3031W.html

^^


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2009)

Ich habe den LG L227 WTP aber der ist ja "nur" 22" groß.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2009)

Das erste ist eine stink normale Klotze und sowas wie den Eizo hab ich gemeint. Für gute Qualität ist man da gleich ein paar tausend los.

Wobei gut, es gibt auch billige TN-Panels in 27" und mehr. Die würde ich mir allerdings erstmal anschauen, ob du mit der Qualität zurecht kommst. Die Ansprüche sollen ja unterschiedlich sein. Für mich ist ab späterstens 24" das Maximum für einen TN-Monitor erreicht. Alles darüber muss PVA oder derartiges sein, sonst ist die Quali meiner Meinung nach nur noch zum kotzen.

Aber wie gesagt, schau es dir selbst bei Saturn, Mediamarkt oder sonst wo an, die haben da öfters mal große billige Monitore rumfliegen.


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2009)

Wie heißt nochmal die Seite für Testberichte bei Bildschirmen?

PS: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-Wi...0034&sr=8-1

Was hälst du persönlich von dem


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2009)

Die Seite ? Klick


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2009)

Ich hab den 226BW von Samsung und bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Einzig das Overdrive ist etwas verbuggt, aber sonst ist er top. Dann kann der hier auch nicht so schlecht sein, schätze ich mal.


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2009)

Kann mir sagen worin die konkreten Vorteile beim Server besteht, wenn dieser zwei IP-Adressen auf einer Netzwerkkarte besitzt?^^


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2009)

Öhm... ich würde mal sagen...

Er hat 2 IP-Adressen... das ist der Vorteil? xD


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2009)

Du kannst ihn zum Beispiel auf dem jeweiligen Interface in verschiedene Netze stellen? Zum Beispiel 192.168.0.0 und 192.169.0.0/16.
Oder du ordnest die Adressen zum Beispiel bestimmte Anwendungen zu. Nehmen wir mal an, du betreibst ein Rechenzentrum mit einer Webfarm.
Jetzt kannst du den einzelnen Anwendungen im Application-Pool jeweils eine Adresse zuordnen. Und all solche Scherzchen halt, hätte ich jetzt mal gesagt.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. September 2009)

zwei IP-Adressen auf einer Netzwerkkarte? Hab ich noch nie gehört^^ Meinst du zwei Ports? Wenn ja, dann redundanz. Aber zwei IPs auf einem? hmmm... Evtl erreichbarkeit in zwei voneinander gtrennten Netzwerken? Also ohne Subnetze unso.

Edit: hmmmm... 690 Gramm schweres Notebook von Sony^^ --> klick


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2009)

WTF ????!!!!????? Ich bin nebenbei so am Fernseh gucken also mal hingucken das wars, Prosieben Popstars oder so, ich guck gerade mal wieder hin und dann steht da unten in dieser Zeile wo man SmS Grüße lesen kann "jendrik ich liebe dich:*" o.O oha wusste garnet das ich net verehrerin habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn zum Beispiel auf dem jeweiligen Interface in verschiedene Netze stellen?



Ja schon klar, aber... das kann doch nicht alles sein... xD
Mir kam in den sinn, das man mit einer zweiten IP-Adresse die (theoretisch) doppelte Netzwerkleistung hat, um z.B. HTTP von Anwendungen zu trennen, damit die Anwendungen einen besseren Ping haben, der normalerweise durch http (downloads?) verschlechtert wird.

Mit zwei Netzwerkkarten wäre das logisch - finde ich.
Aber bei zwei IP's auf einer Karte kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

Einfach eine weitere IP dazu konfigurieren, damit man das ordnen kann... das ist doch dann Spielerei... iwas muss dahinter stecken^^

Nira

Edit:
Diese ganzen Speedtestdinger sind fürn Ar*** ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> zwei IP-Adressen auf einer Netzwerkkarte? Hab ich noch nie gehört^^ Meinst du zwei Ports? Wenn ja, dann redundanz. Aber zwei IPs auf einem? hmmm... Evtl erreichbarkeit in zwei voneinander gtrennten Netzwerken? Also ohne Subnetze unso.



Wenn du das noch nie gehört hast, dann schau mal unter TCP/IPv4 -> Eigenschaften -> manuelle Eingabe -> erweitert!

Genau da kannst du die Adressen vergeben. Das können nicht nur zwei sein, sondern auch 20 oder mehr. Und das hat nichts mit Ports zu tun, daß sind tatsächlich die IP-Adressen eines Interfaces, also auf gut deutsch einer Netzwerkkarte. Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

@Niranda: Das ist vielleicht auch beim Load-Balancing interessant, wenn du einen Reverse-Proxy oder so vorgeschalten hast.


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2009)

nja hab mir jetzt mal einfach eine zweite bestellt... werd damit mal bssl rumspielen =D


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. September 2009)

Grade ist mein Midgard gekommen. Das Ding ist so groß, dass mein Atx Kabel jetzt immer gespannt im gehäuse hängt, werde mir wohl bald mal ein neues Netzteil zulegen. Verarbeitung ist eigentlich top, nur das das obere Teil etwas klappert wenn man draufklopft. Am Montag kommt dann noch ein neuer Cpukühler.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. September 2009)

Gradma Aion Trailer angeschaut... irgendwie siehts schon hart... schlecht aus^^. Der eine Trailer erinnert saumäßig an WoW, die Startgebiete irgendwie an HdRO. Die Grafik passt irgendwie auch net richtig. Sieht aus, als hätten da nen paar Programmierer irgendwelche Farben zusammengeklatscht. Die Chars passen da absolut net rein. Die Landschaft Detailarm, die Kreaturen/Spielfuguren viel zu verpielt und detailiert... Und ich wollts mir evtl ma anschauen. Als damals die ersten Infos rauskamen sahs interessant aus, jetz isses genauso Einheitsbrei wie WoW, War, HdRO, Aoc usw.
Naja, ich geh WoW zocken...^^


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Grade ist mein Midgard gekommen. Das Ding ist so groß, dass mein Atx Kabel jetzt immer gespannt im gehäuse hängt, werde mir wohl bald mal ein neues Netzteil zulegen. Verarbeitung ist eigentlich top, nur das das obere Teil etwas klappert wenn man draufklopft. Am Montag kommt dann noch ein neuer Cpukühler.


Kauf dir doch eine ATX-Verlängerung für ca. 5€.



RaDon27 schrieb:


> Gradma Aion Trailer angeschaut... irgendwie siehts schon hart... schlecht aus^^. Der eine Trailer erinnert saumäßig an WoW, die Startgebiete irgendwie an HdRO. Die Grafik passt irgendwie auch net richtig. Sieht aus, als hätten da nen paar Programmierer irgendwelche Farben zusammengeklatscht. Die Chars passen da absolut net rein. Die Landschaft Detailarm, die Kreaturen/Spielfuguren viel zu verpielt und detailiert... Und ich wollts mir evtl ma anschauen. Als damals die ersten Infos rauskamen sahs interessant aus, jetz isses genauso Einheitsbrei wie WoW, War, HdRO, Aoc usw.
> Naja, ich geh WoW zocken...^^


Welchen Trailer hast du denn gesehen und war der auch sicher von Aion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. September 2009)

Den hier ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDZUZtdXR54

Den anderen find ich netmehr


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch eine ATX-Verlängerung für ca. 5€.


Das Netzteil ist sowieso kagge, da kauf ich mir lieber gleich ein neues. Hatte ich sowieso vor.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. September 2009)

Hallo,

meine 4850 Karte und Netzteil sind heute angekommen. laufen auch gut. Allerdings bin ich mit der Sättigung noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Die war mit meiner 4650 tiefer, bzw ließ sich so einstellen. Mit der 4850, habe ich diese Option im CCC auch, aber wenn ich den Regler verschiebe, ändert sich nichts. Ich merke weder in Spielen noch aufm Desktop eine Änderung, wobei sie vorher klar zu erkennen war. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt oder was ich da noch einstellen muss?


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2009)

Da bei meinem Server die IP zZ via DHCP zugewiesen wird und ich eine zweite aufschalten wollte, muss ich diese nun manuell zuweisen.
Für den Fall, dass ichs doch irgendwie verkacke und meinen Server nicht mehr erreiche, habe ich mir eine kleine Batch-Datei geschrieben, die per Autotask um so und so viel uhr ausgeführt wird. Da ich sowas schwer im Netz gefunden hae und es selbst basteln musste poste ichs mal hier


```
netsh interface ip set address "LAN-Verbindung" dhcp
netsh interface ip set dns name="LAN-Verbindung" dhcp
```

WICHTIG: Die Batchdatei muss unter Longhorn als Admin ausgeführt werden!

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Also die Batchcommands setzen die Verbindung wieder auf DHCP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2009)

Ich hab da ne Frage.

Ich wohne bei uns im Haus (2 Familien Haus (Ome und Opa über uns)) im Erdgeschoss, leider ist die Kellerdecke zu dick, wodurch kein W-Lan in mein Zimmer kommt, dass aber fast genau über dem Router ist.

Im Moment haben wir im Keller ne Fritzbox ka welches Model. Jetzt haben wir von der Telekom nen Speedport 503 Router bekommen, der soll besser sein in Sachen W-Lan etc.

Könnte ich bis wir den Installiert haben den als W-Lan Antenne benutzen ? Sprich:

Landose in meinem Zimmer -> Von dort aus geht jetzt nen Lan Kabel in den Rechner.

Könnte ich auch nen Lan Kabel von der Dose in den Speedport stecken und nen anderes vom Speedport in den Rechner ?

So das ich Internet via Lan am Rechner habe aber gleichzeitig W-Lan habe um das mit iPod zunutzen ?

[|] -------------------------[.:--:.]-----------------------[||]
Landose....|...Kabel...|...Speedport...|....Kabel....|...Rechner


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2009)

Kannst du machen; musst dich halt nur mim Rechner auf den Speedport schalten und dort die WLAN-Einstellungen ändern, also SSID,Verschlüsselung und PW.
Evtl musst du noch die IP des Speedports ändern. Meistens haben die Router ja als Standard die IP 192.168.2.1 und es geht nicht das beide Router die selbe IP haben.
DHCP solltest du, denk ich, auf dem Speedport auch noch deaktivieren.


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2009)

Also kurz gesagt würde das gehen.

hmm klingt gut werde ich nachher oder morgen mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2009)

Konfiguriere die Fritzbox einfach als Repeater um, sobald der Speedport-Router im Einsatz ist. Der unterstützt das bestimmt und die Fritzbox auch.
Dann steht die Fritzbox als Repeater zum Beispiel im Erdgeschoss, greift das Wlan von unten auf und erzeugt ein neues Wlan-Netz nach oben zu dir.
Das geht zwar auf die Bandbreite, aber das Signal ist bestimmt top. Hab ich so aus zwei Fritzboxen bei nen Kumpel gemacht, wo der Router im Keller steht und er im ersten Stock sitzt. Funzt optimal! Verbindungsabbrüche null!


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2009)

Wie was ? 

Ich wohne im Erggeschoss, der Router also die Fritzbox ist im Keller, was soll ich dann wie machen, einfach erstmal Speedport in mein Zimmer zwischen Landose und Rechner ? oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2009)

der vorschlag von klos funzt bei dir nicht.
Er hat mit dem Roaming das Erdgeschoss überbrückt, um das "originale" Wlan vom Keller im ersten Stock zu empfangen.

Bzgl zweiter IP:
Ich hab jetzt alles mögliche durchprobiert, erkenne aber keinen weiteren Vorteil außer das man so bssl sortieren kann oÄ... =/


----------



## Vaishyana (5. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso sich die Farbtiefe nicht verändert wenn ich diesen Regler verschiebe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Helligkeit und der Kontras läst sich nicht verändern.


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2009)

Klickst du auch auf übernehmen ? oder nur auf ok ?


----------



## Vaishyana (5. September 2009)

Beides schon ausprobiert. Ich denke, dass es irgentwo noch eine Option gibt, die man aktivieren muss. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung welche..


----------



## Gomel (5. September 2009)

Das denk ich schon die ganze Zeit,aber ist Avivo nicht einfach nur für die Video/Filmdarstellung?Soweit mir bekannt(zumindest unter Win XP) musst du unter erweiterte Einstellungen und dort auf Color und es dort eben verstellen


So siehts zumindest bei mir aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bei meinem 2. Rechner mit einer 4890 aus. 

Die Option, die du gezeigt hast, habe ich auch aber wo finde ich dort die "Sättigung" bzw Farbtiefe?


----------



## Gomel (5. September 2009)

Ähm,das wäre jetzt die Frage,kriegst du das nicht anders hin?^^


----------



## Vaishyana (6. September 2009)

Wie anders? Was meinst du? Das CCC ist bei den Rechner verschieden, zumindest seit dem ich heut die 4850 eingebaut habe.


----------



## Gomel (6. September 2009)

Die Sättigung etc kann man doch über den Monitor verstellen,da schonmal rumgefummelt?Sonst wüsst ich auchnichtsmehr..


----------



## Vaishyana (6. September 2009)

Nein, da ist leider auch nichts mehr einzustellen... Hättest du denn vielleicht ne Idee, wie ich auf meinem Pc an eine andere Version des CCC komme? Wie z.B. dies mit der 4890 (Screen mit WoW Disconnect im Hintergrund)


----------



## Gomel (6. September 2009)

So wies aussieht hast du auf dem Rechner mit der 4890 WinXP? Mit den neuen Catalyst´s ist auch ein WinVista/7 exklusives Design erschienen,ob man das irgendwie ändern kann,weiss ich nicht,vielleicht ein älteres CCC installieren mit einem neuem Treiber?Vielleicht gibt es da auch eine Option für oder irgendwas,ich hab derzeit nur WinXP und eine Radeonkarte..


----------



## Vaishyana (6. September 2009)

Nein, das ist auch Vista 32 bit. Weißt du denn in welchem Verzeichnis das CCC installiert ist? Ich habe mir vorhin schonmal den "ATI Technologies" Ordner aufn Stick gezogen und wollte CCC dort öffnen. Aber da hat wohl noch ne Datei gefehlt.


----------



## Gomel (6. September 2009)

Ich glaub der schreibt noch irgendwas in den Windows Ordner,wo genau,kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen..

Hm,ich hab noch was in C:\ATI\Support\ gefunden,was das aber genau ist,weiß ich auchnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (6. September 2009)

Hm naja. Mal sehn vllt find ich die Datei morgen früh. Ansonsten mal schaun was die mitgelieferte Treiber CD meiner 4650 oder 4890 sagt, dann werd ich das CCC mal von dort aus installieren. 

Danke trozdem für deine Mühe! :-)


----------



## Gomel (6. September 2009)

Kein Problem,dafür ist ein Forum ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hat wirklich niemand eine Ahnung,wie CnQ funktioniert?Ich weiss nicht,wie ich ihn zum runtertakten bekomme und ständig mit so einer hohen Spannung ist auch nicht wirklich optimal..


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Aber hat wirklich niemand eine Ahnung,wie CnQ funktioniert?Ich weiss nicht,wie ich ihn zum runtertakten bekomme und ständig mit so einer hohen Spannung ist auch nicht wirklich optimal..



Du hast ihn doch übertaktet,oder? Da funktioniert CnQ nicht mehr ohne Probleme. Ich habs auch komplett weggelassen, es gibt zwar ein Programm mit dem man es Einstellen kann, aber damit habe ich mich nie richtig befasst.
Kannst dich ja mal einlesen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=592774


----------



## Gomel (6. September 2009)

Hm,wie dämlich ist das den?Wieso funktioniert das dann nichtmehr?Die Spannung ist doch immernoch auf 1,35V und der Takt sollte doch relativ egal sein,oder nicht?Naja,dann lass ich es so,wie es jetzt ist ohne CnQ,dachte nur das es vielleicht nicht schlecht ist,wenn er anstatt mit 1.35V mit 0.8V läuft..


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie was ?
> 
> Ich wohne im Erggeschoss, der Router also die Fritzbox ist im Keller, was soll ich dann wie machen, einfach erstmal Speedport in mein Zimmer zwischen Landose und Rechner ? oder wie ?
> 
> ...



Achso, dachte, du bist im ersten Stock. Dann macht mein Vorschlag nicht so viel Sinn.


----------



## Asoriel (6. September 2009)

kurze Frage: Weiß jemand einen FullHD Monitor (22-24") bis max. 200€?


----------



## Meriane (6. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir vor kurzem den SyncMaster 2494HS von Samsung geholt und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. HAt 23,6Zoll und kostet bei HWV 194euro.


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2009)

Zocke gerade aufn 72 Zoll Fernseher


----------



## pampam (6. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein paar Netzteile empfehlen? Ich habe vor, meinen PC in den nächsten Monaten auf zu rüsten (d.h. nach dem netzteil kommen Mainboard, CPU und Ram und dannach noch ne neue Dx11 Grafikkarte).
Das Netzteil sollte höchtens so 70 bis 75€ kosten.


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2009)

Asoriel, wie wärs mit dem hier?
Hat zwar nur n dyn. Kontrast von 50k aber dafür 2 ms, für den Preis nicht schlecht finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (6. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails



Danke, das macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck und hat überwiegend gute Bewertungen. Außerdem ist das Kabelmanagemant sehr praktisch. Merk ich mir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Danke, das macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck und hat überwiegend gute Bewertungen. Außerdem ist das Kabelmanagemant sehr praktisch. Merk ich mir auf jeden Fall.




Hab das selbe Netzteil nur mit 620 Watt und es wirklich spitze. Leise und sein super gutes Kabelmanagemant.

Hat mir Klos empfohlen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. September 2009)

Danke EspCap, der sieht super aus. Mit LG hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nur was mich stört: Laut Alternate hat der Monitor nur einen VGA-Eingang. HDMI oder zumindest DVI wäre mir lieber.


pampam das was Soramac gepostet hat ist super und ist auch von der Preis-/Leistung genial.


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2009)

Hm ok, das ist echt etwas blöd... aber vielleicht wär der hier dann was für dich. Fast die gleichen Werte wie der LG, nur leider 5 ms Reaktionszeit (was ich aber nicht als Problem sehen würde, ich hab jahrelang auf einem mit 10 gespielt und hatte nie irgendwelche Schlieren) aber dafür VGA, DVI und sogar HDMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (6. September 2009)

Jo genau der, den ich weiter oben schon empfohlen habe ^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. September 2009)

schaut auch gut aus, vielen Dank


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2009)

Komisch! Irgendwie hab ich Horst meine Monitorempfehlung in nen anderen Thread geworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, egal. Ist eh zu teuer, aber ich würde mir den hier holen an deiner Stelle:

http://www.alekta.de/index.php/tft/lg-elec...-w2486l-pf.html

Den muss man einfach kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. September 2009)

Der schaut so richtig gut aus, liegt aber leider über dem angestebten Budget...


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2009)

Wisst ihr was solche dunklen Streifen am TV verursachen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich meine diesen einen horizontalen Streifen zwischen den beiden Pfeilen, die anderen sind beim Upload entstanden und auf dem Quellbild nicht zu sehen.
(den Streifen sieht man am besten wenn man das Bild etwas verkleinert)
Wenn ich über meinen SAT-Receiver fernseh hab ich auf jedem Programm diesen Streifen, und der wandert immer vom oberen zum unteren Bildschirmrand.
Beim zocken oder wenn der PC angeschlossen ist, sind die Streifen aber nicht zu sehen.

Liegt das jetzt am TV selbst oder am Receiver?


----------



## Asoriel (6. September 2009)

Receiver, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Desshalb würde ich (besonders bei hoher Auflösung) da einen gescheiten mit HDMI-Ausgang kaufen. (darauf achten, dass auch FullHD unterstützt wird)


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Receiver, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Desshalb würde ich (besonders bei hoher Auflösung) da einen gescheiten mit HDMI-Ausgang kaufen. (darauf achten, dass auch FullHD unterstützt wird)



Mich wunderts nur das mir dass auf dem alten Röhrenmonitor nie aufgefallen ist...
Ein neuer Receiver kostet mir wieder zu viel, auch wenn das Bild vom jetzigen mir nicht gefällt, bin ich wieder zu geizig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dann müsste es auch wieder einer mit Festplatte sein, was die Kosten noch mehr steigert.


----------



## Niranda (6. September 2009)

Kann mir jmd erklären wie ich es schaffe, eine subdomain auf meinen TS zu lenken, ohne portangabe?
Also:
ts.ndlz.de

und nicht:
ts.ndlz.de:6666
^^

Nira

Edit:
Plesk 9.2 unter Windows Server 2008 Web Edition


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Irgendwer fragte nach einem FullHD Monitor bis 30 Zoll.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll

Klar kommt jetzt Klos (und andere) und erzählt mir was von Qualität und so weiter.
Das bei dem Preis kein Highend Produkt ins Haus kommt ist klar. 
Für mich persönlich ist der Monitor jedoch mehr als Top! Ich stelle mal die Behauptung in den Raum, dass 95% der
Gamer und Surfer hier keinen Unterschied zu Highend Panels feststellen werden.

Ich persönlich kann zumindest bei meinem weder Lichthöfe noch sonstige Probleme feststellen. 
Bestimmt sind diese messbar und überhaupt ist alles ganz schrecklich wenn man mit feinster Messelektronik drangeht. 
Aber für Otto-Normal User ist das kein Ding. 

Für mich einer der Käufe der letzten Jahre mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt!

*edit*
Mach beachte auch die Alternate Userbewertungen!


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2009)

Ich komme zwar, aber erzähl dir nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Du weißt schon was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich eine hohe Meinung von deinen Stellungsnahmen.
Das ich jetzt gerade deinen Namen als Beispiel verwendet habe liegt daran, dass
ich grade zufällig irgendetwas in die Richtung von dir gelesen hatte .. nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

ich such einen FullHD, aber nur bis 24" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wär ein bischen zu groß für mich. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

Kennt jemand den Ursprung dieses Bildes oder was es darstellt? Ist ein Hintergrundbild von Windows7, dass mich irgendwie verwirrt und auch etwas verängstigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img5.abload.de/img/unbenanntejgi.png


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Ich weiß Asoriel, war auch wer anders. 

Aber wieso zu groß? Gibts sowas überhaupt *g*


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

Rethelion das Wallpaper finde ich super und hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang in Gebrauch. Warum es dich verwirrt oder gar verängstigt musst du mir erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Claet, ja ich finde schon, dass es zu groß gibt. Wenn ich bei kleinem  Abstand so ein riesen Teil vor mir habe, tun mir schnell die Augen weh. Desshalb werd ich auch eher 22" und nicht 24" kaufen.


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Das ist nur am Anfang so. Inzwischen ist mir mein 22iger viel zu klein. 

Das ist wirklich krass. Und hier an der Arbeit bin ich schier am durchdrehen. Für nichts hat man Platz am Desktop xD


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion das Wallpaper finde ich super und hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang in Gebrauch. Warum es dich verwirrt oder gar verängstigt musst du mir erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch total krank das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unheimliche, lachende weisse Gestalten....

Ich wollte nur wissen ob das einfach nur ein Hintergrundbild von MS ist oder ob die in irgendeinem Spiel/Film/Geschichte.... vorkommen^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2009)

Klar gibts nen Film: "The mechanical Killer-Wauzis" und die Fortsetzung "Return of the mechanical Killer-Wauzis".


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2009)

_Mal wieder im Inet-Cafe.. 

Wie gehts euch so? :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mal wieder im Inet-Cafe..
> 
> Wie gehts euch so? :-)_



Wolltest du nicht schon am Freitag wieder on kommen? ;D

Mir gehts auf alle Fälle recht gut, das ganze WE hab ich abwechselnd Resi5, Killzone2 und Prototype gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2009)

_Wie - hast ne PS3 bzw Box? Oder gibts die alle auch für PC? (Hab nicht mitgelesen falls hier iwas stand)

Joa , aber der Typ meinte kommenden Freitag , also dauerts wohl noch.. -_-_


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie - hast ne PS3 bzw Box? Oder gibts die alle auch für PC? (Hab nicht mitgelesen falls hier iwas stand)
> 
> Joa , aber der Typ meinte kommenden Freitag , also dauerts wohl noch.. -_-_



Ich hab mir noch ne PS3 bei Swoopo geholt^^


Und das ist ja wie beim Handwerker: "Freitag kommt ich..."
Das kann die Woche sein oder auch in 2 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2009)

_Ui , Glückwunsch - was hast gezahlt?

Joa , hoffe mal bis Freitag ist alles da & freigeschaltet..


/Edit : Achja , TV auch in Ordnung? Hab deinen Text im Luxx gelesen :-)

/Edit2 : Naja gut , bin erstmal unterwegs werd heute Abend nochmal reinschauen , viel Spaß an alle :X_


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Rethelion ist der totale abzocker...
ich werd ihn heiraten, ins casino gehen und mich dann wieder scheiden lasen :>


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ui , Glückwunsch - was hast gezahlt?
> 
> Joa , hoffe mal bis Freitag ist alles da & freigeschaltet..
> 
> ...



Gezahlt hab ich mit Versand und Geboten knapp 40€.

Und mit dem TV bin ich recht zufrieden, zwar ist das Bild vom Receiver nicht so schön und der Schwarzwert ist auch nicht der Hit aber dafür das er geschenkt ist, ist er perfekt.
Und im Vergleich zu meinem alten Röhrenbildschirm eine Verbesserung um 100%.
Killzone drauf zu zocken macht echt viel Spaß, nur bin ich zu doof richtig zu zielen^^

Aber anstatt dass ich glücklich und zufrieden wäre schau ich mich immer noch bei Swoopo um. Ein netter Plasma wäre mir halt doch lieber gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> Rethelion ist der totale abzocker...
> ich werd ihn heiraten, ins casino gehen und mich dann wieder scheiden lasen :>


Nur weil ich jetzt 2 Mal Glück hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab sonst noch nie was gewonnen und bei Swoopo hatte/habe ich nur Pech. Den hier hab ich heut mit Kollegen beobachtet: http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/lg-50ps8000/213984.html
Der Kollege meinte dass er ab 12Uhr mitbietet und dann ist das Teil einfach um 10Uhr abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achja: Wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich richtige Fotos mache, dann kann ich ja mal ein Bild vom TV mit einem FullHD-Bild von der PS3 schießen.
Habs probiert, aber alle meine Fotos sehen schlecht aus.
http://www.abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal...sc_00264ds7.jpg


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

kann man eigtl rein theoretisch mit nur einen bid gewinnen? ich meine wenn ich nun zb im richtigen moment da 1 bid raufklatsch und danach keiner mir bietet gehört es ja eigtl  mir oda?


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> kann man eigtl rein theoretisch mit nur einen bid gewinnen? ich meine wenn ich nun zb im richtigen moment da 1 bid raufklatsch und danach keiner mir bietet gehört es ja eigtl  mir oda?



Jup ist theoretisch möglich, aber ziemlich schwer. Ich glaub letztens ging ein iMac für 9€ weg und da hat jemand mit einem Gebot gewonnen.


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

okay das wollt ich wissen =) klar ist das schwer aber möglich xD , ich mein selbst wenn man mit 20 bis gewinnt (20x0,50 cent) hat man nur 10 euro ausgegeben und was im wert von ka 300 euro oder mehr gewonnen


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

na klar geht das, dazu brauchst aber schon viel Glück. 

Es geht aber auch anders herum, wie dieser User bewieß:

http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/nokia-e75-sil...rz-/203957.html

Das Handy kostet im Preisvergleich ~360€. Der User hat mit Geboten und Kaufpreis insgesammt 1.351,45€ in das Teil investiert, also ca. 1.000€ zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Swoopo hat dabei mit den Geboten und dem Kaufpreis einen Umsatz von knapp 3.100€ gemacht und ich schätz mal einen Gewinn von ca. 2.800€. 
Das ganze Prinzip ist also eine ziemlich Gewinnbringende Idee für die Betreiber.

Wenn man Glück hat wie Rethelion ist das natürlich eine saubere Sache. Für 200€ nen Fernseher und ne PS3 ist nicht zu schlagen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber massenhaft Verlierer.


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wenn man Glück hat wie Rethelion ist das natürlich eine saubere Sache. Für 200€ nen Fernseher und ne PS3 ist nicht zu schlagen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber massenhaft Verlierer.



Klar muss ja auch Verlierer geben, wenn man sieht das 30 Leute auf einen Artikel bieten^^

Am besten finde ich aber den Typen aus der Auktion hier: http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/300-bids-gutschein/208883.html
Da muss es sich doch um einen Fehler handeln....


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

ich versteh das ding noch nicht so ganz. kommt man nicht am besten weg, wenn man (wie bei ebay auch) ne sekunde vor ablauf auf den artikel bietet und hofft, dass man der letzte ist?

wieso soll man stunden vorher damit anfangen und gebote verschwenden?


----------



## claet (7. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> [..]Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber massenhaft Verlierer.


Das ist das System. Ist ein bißchen wie im Kapitalismus. Türlich kann man richtig glück haben und ganz oben sein, dafür müssen aber 5 andere leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder noch ein besseres Beispiel: Lotto.
Einer ist hyperglücklich. Aber nur weil Millionen ihr Geld zum Fenster rauschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ sym
es gibt kein ende. Ende ist dann, wenn eine gewisse zeit nach einem gebot niemand anderes mehr bietet ..


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

weil sobald man geboten hat setzt sichd er timer wieder (glaub um 10 sec) hoch


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Oder er hat einfach ganz viele Bid-Gutscheine gesammelt =)
Ich glaub nich das jmd so blöd sein kann... xD


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

kann man sich bid -gutscheine sammeln? und wenn ja wie  gogo sach an need noch ne ps3 =)


----------



## sympathisant (7. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> @ sym
> es gibt kein ende. Ende ist dann, wenn eine gewisse zeit nach einem gebot niemand anderes mehr bietet ..






Gutgore schrieb:


> weil sobald man geboten hat setzt sichd er timer wieder (glaub um 10 sec) hoch



danke.


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> kann man sich bid -gutscheine sammeln? und wenn ja wie  gogo sach an need noch ne ps3 =)


Zählt der Gutschein nicht als Freebid? Und diese müssen doch 7 Tage nach Erhalt ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Gomel (7. September 2009)

Erste Übertaktungen vom neuem Magny-Cours,nicht übel,auch wenns ein Server-Prozzesor ist.


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

3,2Ghz bei 24 Kernen ist nicht schlecht. Überleg mal, was das für ne Last für den Chipsatz ist!


----------



## Rethelion (7. September 2009)

Was der wohl für eine TDP hat? Muss ja enorm sein wenn die Quadcores mit 3Ghz schon bei 95-125W liegen...


----------



## Gomel (7. September 2009)

Da ist nur ein Kern auf 3.2Ghz übertaktet gewesen,bei den anderen waren es immerhin 3Ghz und es ist nicht ein Prozzi mit 24 Kernen sondern 2 auf einem DualSockel Board,so hoch sollte die TDP garnicht sein,irgendwas im Bereich von ~140Watt denke ich mal..


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

klar sind es 2x12, dennnoch ist es ein einzelnes Mainboard.

Aber wie kann man einen Kern auf 3,2 und die anderen auf 3 takten?


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Nein, die Gutschenibids sind normale Bids.
Glaub ich zumindest - also bin mir relativ sicher.

http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/300-bids-gutschein/216063.html


----------



## Gomel (7. September 2009)

Es sollte eigentlich ganz einfach mit AMD Overdrive gehen,zumindest bei mir,ob das mit Server-CPU´s  ebenfals so ist,kann ich aber nicht sagen,aber das der neue G34 fast 50% mehr Pins hat als der i7 find ich schon nicht übel,wenn dann die Leistung im gleichen Verhältnis steigt,ist doch alles im Butter bei Amd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Nein, die Gutschenibids sind normale Bids.
> Glaub ich zumindest - also bin mir relativ sicher.
> 
> http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/300-bids-gutschein/216063.html



die frage ist aber immernoch woher bekomm ich die? =)



mal was sinnvolles

ich brauch nen netzteil was meine radeon hd 4870 , meinen am x4 940 etc locker packt , das netzteil soll von der qualität her gut sein , aber auch für einen angemessen preis erhältlich sein. Kann mir da was vorschlagen?


----------



## Gomel (7. September 2009)

Ich würd ein BeQuiet Netzteil nehmen,hier mit 450 Watt,wenn du meinst,kannst du auch die 550 Watt Ausführung nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Ich habe eine Domain geordert, am wochenende, habe aber nun festgestellt, das es eine gleichnamige Fernsehsendung gibt. =/
Muss ich jetzt angst haben, das mir jmd auf die FInger haut? ^^

Edit:
BeQuit for the win!! ^^
Ne ernsthaft, die snid leise, und qualitativ top.
Aber die Stromrechnung nach dem ersten Monat des neuen PCs hat mich vom hocker gehauen.
Hab dies feine Ding verbaut:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...%BCber+600+Watt  xD

Nira


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2009)

Wie heißt den die Domain bzw Sendung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (7. September 2009)

Ein 1200 Watt Netzteil?Was hast du da noch dranhängen?Das ist ja echt übelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2009)

_So , mal wieder fürn Stündchen da.. :-)

@Rethi - sieht schick aus , ich muss immernoch ein wenig warten , hoffe es klappt diese Woche endlich mal mit der Knete die meine Vater mit noch für den PC geben will , ich hasse Versprechen die dann immer wieder aufgeschoben werden..naja ich bin einfach zu gutmütig :X_


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie heißt den die Domain bzw Sendung ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag ich (noch) nicht xD
Hab sie mir aber erstmal reserviert, warn die letzten beiden... =D

Ich hab kein bock mein system immer und immer wieder zu posten... da komm ich mir so schlecht vor, als wenn ich angebe... xD


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2009)

_Naja , bin mal wieder weg für heute - hoffe die beeilen sich -_-

Werd vllt morgen mal wieder reinschauen..schönen Abend & viel Spaß noch :X_


----------



## dalai (7. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe seit gestern ein problem mit meinem HP-Laptop, nämlich zeigt er fast alles in komischen zeichen an. Fast alles ausser websites im internet wird so dargestellt, alles besteht aus Kreisen, Rechtecken, Pfeilen Fragezeichen usw.,  überall wo normalerweise normale Schriftzeichen und Zahlen stehen. Weiss jemand was ich machen soll? Momentan ist die einzige Option die mir noch übrigbleibt alle Daten retten und ihn mit HP recovery Discs neu aufsetzten.

Gibt es eine andere option?

Ps: Ja ich habe Google, Hp-Support, SuFU und Microsoft-Support genutzt, die lieferten alle bis jetzt noch keine Antwort (Hp-Live Chat ist mit meinem Modell nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und bei normalen E-Mail-Support Anfragen geht es immer circa 2 tage) Und ich habe ausserdem kein Programm installiert, keinen Virus und auch nicht an der Konfiguration verändert.


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

Nira dann erzähl ich es eben

Q9550
2x HD4870x2 (ja, 2x!)
ettliche Gigabyte von Ram (12?)
P5Q Pro

das hab ich noch in Erinnerung. Der P45 bei den beiden Karten ist mir aber schleierhaft.

Ich hab auch das DarkPower Pro, allerdings das kleine mit 850W.


Was ansonsten auch noch sehr gut ist und sogar mit Kabelmanagement daher kommt ist das Silverstone ST50F-230.


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

meinst du mitm nt nun mich? =)


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

ja, damit meinte ich dich


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2009)

So stellen sich Designer die kommenden Konsolen PS4, Xbox 720 und co vor.
Sehen echt geil aus, vorallem PS4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xbox 720.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PSP Go 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wii 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PSP 2, auch sehr geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste an der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nintendo DS 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

ööhm ja...ein paar Bilder dazu wären nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

die sind da nur wirds nicht geladen , wenn du sein post zitierst siehst du die links


sehen nicht schlecht aus aber wird wohl schwer umsetztbar sein denke ich , jedenfalls die ps4


btw : danke für nt werd ich wohl nehmen


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2009)

http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/PlayStati...e_37959270.html


----------



## Asoriel (7. September 2009)

danke für den Link

Die PS4 sieht echt super aus, die XBox720 wird aber (denk ich mal) nicht so aussehen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2009)

Glaub auch nicht, daß die Playstation so aussehen wird. Die 3er noch voll der Kasten und die 4er mit besserer Technik auf einmal so kompakt, daß die Entwickler nichts besseres wissen, als durchsichtiges Plastik drum rum zu bauen, um etwas an Größe zu gewinnen? Niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (7. September 2009)

Sieht für mich alles etwas... optimistisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur die Wii oder der DS2 sehen realistisch aus. Die anderen sind etwas abgespaced^^


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

wer weis wann das alles komt :x mit ner ps4 würd ich erst in 2 jahren rechnen


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

Also die PSP Go 2 und die PSP 2 gefallen mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke auch mal dass die beide realstisch sind, wobei ich denke dass die PSP 2 wenn sie so aussieht nicht so schnell rauskommen wird... das sieht mir nach nem aufrollbaren Display aus, und das geht wenn überhaupt nur mit nem OLED-Display und die sind aktuell viel zu teuer...


----------



## Gutgore (8. September 2009)

hmm hab mich mal bei swoopo versucht , okay hab auch nur 10 euro investiert , wollt halt nur mal testen .

Ich muss schon sagen dafür braucht man sehr viel glück und auch muss man gut abschätzen wann man bieten sollte. Gerade ist ne ps3 für ca 72 euro rausgegangen , hatte bei 66 euro noch geboten gehabt.. Pech =), aber wie manche leute da bieten ist ja unnormal . Ich glaub es gibt zuviele leute mit zuviel geld oO.

Ich werd mir jedenfalls ne ps3 ende des jahres für 300 euro kaufen , vll auch bei ebay für 250 =)


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2009)

Nire ich weiß jetzt wie deine Seite heißt NdLz ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja wer Sucht (2 Klicks) der findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. September 2009)

nein, so heißt die nicht^^
Wer sucht der findet.. soso xD  anscheinend nicht xP

Frage:
Wenn ich mit dem Handy MMS versende, ist diese für den Empfänger doch kostenfrei, obwohl dieser eine Internetverbindung mit seinem Handy aufbaut (sprich weltkugel dreht sich oben in der Statusleiste) - oder?^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nein, so heißt die nicht^^
> Wer sucht der findet.. soso xD  anscheinend nicht xP
> 
> Frage:
> Wenn ich mit dem Handy MMS versende, ist diese für den Empfänger doch kostenfrei, obwohl dieser eine Internetverbindung mit seinem Handy aufbaut (sprich weltkugel dreht sich oben in der Statusleiste) - oder?^^



handy gabs schon vor dem Inetrnet ich denke nicht
das SMS und MMS per Innternet läuft.

Kenne mich zwar nicht aus aber denke das ist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

ich denke mal, wenn du ihm ein Bild schickst oder was auch immer, dann muss er es sich ja "herunterladen", und die paar kB werden kosten. Teuer ist das aber nicht (paar Cent).

Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Ich hab kurz rumgegoogelt und mehrere Anworten gefunden, einige meinen dass das über GPRS runtergeladen wird und somit ein bisschen was kostet, viel aber sicher nicht. Wo anders wurde gesagt dass das Empfangen einer MMS gesetzlich nichts kosten darf... Also einfach ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe eher auch davon aus dass es nichts kostet, die Datei kommt ja sicher über den Server des Netzbetreibers zum Empfänger.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (8. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Handy MMS versende, ist diese für den Empfänger doch kostenfrei, obwohl dieser eine Internetverbindung mit seinem Handy aufbaut (sprich weltkugel dreht sich oben in der Statusleiste) - oder?^^


Ja ist doch logisch oder? wie so solte ein Empfänger was bezahlen wenn er was von jemand anderes bekommt.... xD


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Weil er ja irgendwie den Anhang runterladen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt, ich nehme an dass das über die Server des Netzbetreibers läuft und dann umsonst ist.


----------



## Niranda (8. September 2009)

ich frag nachher vodafone inna stadt ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

So, hab jetzt meinen Q9550 auf 1,1V bei 3,4Ghz laufen. Find ich klasse


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

_Hey ihr :X

Mal wieder im Cafe.. (zum Glück klimatisiert..)  _


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie lange musst du denn jetzt noch auf deinen neuen Inet-Anschluss warten?


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

_Laut dem Mitarbeiter bis : "..spätestens Freitag.."

Hoffe mal das wird auch was , ich mein es ist okay das ich warten muss und rund um die Uhr will/brauch ich das auch garnicht..nur wenn man dann Abends vorm TV sitzt da nur Mist kommt hab ich manchmal so einsame Momente.. :X_


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

> TV [...] nur Mist


Wem sagste das... seit Wochen nur Ramsch im TV, so schlimm war es seit langem nicht : / 
Ich drück die Daumen dass es bis Freitag klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

_Ich bin ja schon froh wenn die Geräte ankommen würden , dann könnte ich wenigstens die schon anschliessen und die ganze Zeit grinsend davor sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warst du eigentlich schon auf der IFA? Die ist bei dir ja gleich um die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wär gern hingegangen, aber ich bin leider erst auf die Idee gekommen als die Flüge 200€+ one way gekostet haben ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

_Ne , hätte zwar bei Panasonic in die Vip-Lounge gekonnt (Onkel kennt da so Leute..) aber ist mir zu viel - ausserdem hätten mich eigentlich nur die TV´s interessiert.. :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (8. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wem sagste das... seit Wochen nur Ramsch im TV, so schlimm war es seit langem nicht : /
> Ich drück die Daumen dass es bis Freitag klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey jetzt kommt immerhin wieder 24, somit ist der Dienstig Abend ab 22:15 gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ab nächster Woche kommen neue Simsponsfolgen um 20:15.

Aber sonst hast recht, kommt nur mist. Wenn ich mir das Programm auf Prosieben anschau mit den dämlichen Filmverarschungen... 
Ich werd mir jetzt ein paar Blurays ... kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich bin ja schon froh wenn die Geräte ankommen würden , dann könnte ich wenigstens die schon anschliessen und die ganze Zeit grinsend davor sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sollen wir mal zusammenlegen und dir einen N24-Stick holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich werd mir jetzt ein paar Blurays ... kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Ceek (8. September 2009)

Ich werde die Woche wahrscheinlich auch mal kein Internet haben, Telekom macht wohl wieder irgendwas^^
Dann bleibt wenigstens ein bisschen Zeit um die WaKü einzubauen und Kabelmanagment zu betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

_Sowas würd ich auch gerne machen , aber Rechner geht ja zu Vaddi , von daher hab ich keine Motivation dafür *g*

Aber bei mir wirds (natürlich erst in ein paar Monaten) doch nen kleiner Rechner , zumindest zu 90% , aber vorraussichtlich nur für Office-Kram - und auch in nem schicken kleinen Würfelgehäuse oder so , mal schauen.._


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

haste die noch nicht verbaut?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (8. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> und auch in nem schicken kleinen Würfelgehäuse oder so , mal schauen.._


ich finde die kleinen mini gehäuse zum aufstellen ganz süss... 

Z.b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (8. September 2009)

Ne, hatte noch keine Zeit/Motivation die einzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird aber in den Ferien noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich finde die kleinen mini gehäuse zum aufstellen ganz süss...
> 
> Z.b
> 
> ...




_Schön klein sind sie wirklich , aber gefallen tun sie mir nicht..mal schauen vllt trau ich mich dann sogar an einen Casemod das der PC dann zB. in nem alten AV-Reciver Gehäuse oder so ähnlich verschwinded..aber ich denke es wird eher sowas wie das oder das halt je nach größe des TV-Racks.. :-)



/Edit : Naja gut , bin erstmal weg - vllt schau ich heute Abend nochmal rein.. :-)_


----------



## Niranda (8. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich wär gern hingegangen, aber ich bin leider erst auf die Idee gekommen als die Flüge 200€+ one way gekostet haben ^^



Du musst immer Hin- und Zurück buchen, das ist immer billiger^^
Als ich aus Frankreich heimgeflogen bin, habe ich mir auch nen flug paris -> berlin, berlin -> paris gebucht. 100€
Hätte ansonsten 1000€gekostet


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2009)

Was haste denn bei den Franzosen gemacht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2009)

_Mal wieder für nen paar Minuten da :-)



/Edit : So , das war´s schon..wollte nur mal im Luxx schauen wegen TV´s ect.. also hoffentlich bis bald :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

ich brauch dringend Hilfe:

Bei Win7 Start => Alle Programme ist nichtsmehr vorhanden! Alles weg! Einfach ein weißer Grund ohne einen einzigen Eintrag.

Bei google finde ich Tips, aber noch keiner hat geholfen. Systemwiederherstellung klappt nicht  - da gibts immer nen Fehler.


----------



## Niranda (8. September 2009)

CCleaner ^^


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2009)

Vielleicht haste irgendwo nen haken bei "Alle Ordner im STartmenü und sonstigen System ausblenden" gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haste irgendwo nen haken bei "Alle Ordner im STartmenü und sonstigen System ausblenden" gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider nein.


Niranda, nachdem ich CCleaner installiert und laufen lassen hab, steht jetzt wieder was drin - aber nur CCleaner...


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2009)

hehe oh man, was ahst du denn vorher gemacht, irgendwas installiert oder so ?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich sag jetzt mal alles da ist, man geht z.B. kurz inne Küche futter holen, danach alels weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

ja, ich hab was installiert. (Nvidia TechDemo PhysX)

Ich hab das Ganze jetzt behoben. Hab nochmal bei google gesucht und einen Tip versucht, den ich zuvor wohl übersehen habe (da ich exakt den Thread schon durchgegangen bin).

Und zwar hat der RC von Win7 wohl ein Problem damit, wenn zu viele Ordner/Eintrage im Startmenü sind. Also ein paar rauslöschen und schon sind alle wieder da


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2009)

Asoriel, du hast doch auch nen Brother Drucker oder ?

Ich habe ja den von die Empfohlenen gekauft, Brother MFC 680 CN

Weißt du wo es dafür gute, günstige Tinte gibt ? Weil und druckerzubehoer.de oder so ähnlich, kosten 12ml gelb z.B. 2,95.

unter geizhals.at gibt es als günstigste welche für 15€, steht aber auch nicht die Ml (größe) dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. September 2009)

hm, weil paini grad was von nem kleinen HTPC gelabert hat, mich juckts grad in den Fingern, auch son kleines Teil zu basteln... nur weiß ich net, für was^^ Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr irgendwas machen/haben wollt, damit aber eigentlich nix anfangen könnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Durchaus ^^
Ich fänds auch mal interesannt so ein Teil zu bauen, aber wirklich Nutzen hätte ich auch nicht dafür...


----------



## minimitmit (8. September 2009)

Hm wozu brauch man nen Sportwagen?
Der verbraucht auch nur Sprit und ist teuer
Das gleiche mit Süssigkeiten ( is jetzt ne Nummer kleiner), die will ich auch immer haben aber bringen tuen die ja eig nix.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Naja, mit nem Sportwagen kann man immerhin fahren ^^
Aber das ist auch eher weniger was das ich mir mal eben aus Langeweile baue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. September 2009)

Wo is eigtl der "Hardwareemfehlungsthread" hin verschwunden? Hab hier was: 

klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Gute Frage.. wurde wohl 'ungestickied' oder gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

der ist aber schon ewig weg, habt ihr das nicht bemerkt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man, jetzt macht mein verkratzter Monitor endgültig nen Abgang...jetzt hab ich noch nen senkrechten grünen Strich durchs Bild. Das liegt laut google an irgendeinem Flachbandkabel mit Wackler, leider bekomm ich das drecks Ding nicht auf. 
Morgen wird ein neuer gekauft. Bei uns im E-Markt gibts nen SyncMaster 2333SW im Angebot für 180€ (Link)

Außerdem seh ich mich gezwungen, ein Sockel 1156 inkl. neuem Core i7 (i7 860) zu kaufen. Die neuen Boards sehen einfach zu gut aus als dass ich mir die entgehen lassen könnte. Besonders das Asus Maximus III Formula bzw. Asus Sabertooth 55i haben es mir angetan.

(nein - ich werde mir das natürlich nicht kaufen - aber ich würde gerne)


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Asoriel, du hast doch auch nen Brother Drucker oder ?
> 
> Ich habe ja den von die Empfohlenen gekauft, Brother MFC 680 CN
> 
> ...


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2009)

Hab  mich in das Mainboard verliebt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (8. September 2009)

Oh Gott, du fühlst dich gezwungen?^^

Habt ihr euch ma die Benches auf CB angeschaut? Sind ja durchweg positiv. Finds vor allem witzig, weil der getestete i5 abgehn soll wie ne Rakete. Preisleistungsmäßig isses endlich auch ma ne Alternative.


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

Sorry Nebola, hab ich überlesen.

Ja, ich hab auch nen Brother-Drucker (DC115P). Ich kauf Tinte von der Firma Ferrania. Die gibts bei uns im Elektrogroßmarkt sehr günstig. Genaue Preise hab ich allerdings nicht im Kopf.

Soramac, das Board ist nicht schlecht Abgesehen von den 7 PCIe x16 Slots gefällt mir auch das EVGA 4Way SLI Classified ganz gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Radon, ja - ich würde mir schon ganz gerne einen 1156 kaufen. Wegen der Optik und der Technik natürlich. Das wäre aber absoluter Blödsinn, da mein Board+CPU noch recht neu sind und ich die auch nicht verkaufen will im Moment.


----------



## Rethelion (8. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, ich hab was installiert. (Nvidia TechDemo PhysX)
> 
> Ich hab das Ganze jetzt behoben. Hab nochmal bei google gesucht und einen Tip versucht, den ich zuvor wohl übersehen habe (da ich exakt den Thread schon durchgegangen bin).
> 
> Und zwar hat der RC von Win7 wohl ein Problem damit, wenn zu viele Ordner/Eintrage im Startmenü sind. Also ein paar rauslöschen und schon sind alle wieder da



Was hast du denn alles installiert, dass es zu viele Einträge wurden?^^




RaDon27 schrieb:


> hm, weil paini grad was von nem kleinen HTPC gelabert hat, mich juckts grad in den Fingern, auch son kleines Teil zu basteln... nur weiß ich net, für was^^ Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr irgendwas machen/haben wollt, damit aber eigentlich nix anfangen könnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen, jetzt wo ich viele DVDs übern PC anschau oder auch gerne am TV surfe. Meine alte Maschine hat dafür viel zu viel Leistung und schluckt auch zuviel Strom. Und jetzt wo die neuen AthlonII Quadcores rauskommen juckts mich schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. September 2009)

als Home-Server vielleicht.


Eigentlich hab ich garnicht so viel installiert - desshalb wundert es mich auch ein bischen.


Btw: Ich hab bei Trackmania United Forever alle (!) Platform-Rennen geschafft. Das letzte zwar mit 150 Versuchen, dafür den Rest mit Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (8. September 2009)

Mit welchen CPU's von AMD kann man den i5 950 vergleichen? Der hat ja "nur" 2,66 Ghz, selbst der Phenom II X4 920 hat schon 2,8.
Bekommt man auch wirklich was für die 35&#8364; mehr im Vergleich zu nem Phenom II X4 940?

edit: Kennt/hat jemand so eine Festplatte? Da mein USB Stick kaputt gegangen ist und ich zum Mitnehmen gerne möglichst viel Speicher auf möglichst kleinem Raum habe, würde mich so eine 1" Festplatte interessieren.


----------



## Ceek (8. September 2009)

Mich juckts auch in den Fingern mal einen HTPC zu bauen, hab meinen Vater auch schonmal belabert, wie toll die Teile doch sind und so praktisch, aber er will nicht ;(
Selbst ist mir das Geld dafür aber zu schade, hab ja auch ne TV Karte im Rechner drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Nvidia-Treiber verrät GeForce-300M-Familie

Ausgerechnet Microsoft verrät mit einem vornehmlich für Windows 7 bereitgestellten Treiber-Update Details über Nvidias zukünftiges Notebook-Grafikkarten-Portfolio. So finden sich in den Tiefen des aktuellen Notebook-Treibers mit der Versionsnummer 186.91 zahlreiche Device-IDs der GeForce-300M-Familie.


```
NVIDIA_DEV.0A29.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2B.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A66.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6E.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A75.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAF.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB0.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB1.01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M"
```

Quelle

Edit: Mal schaun wann etwas über die Desktop GPU's kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. September 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> edit: Kennt/hat jemand so eine Festplatte? Da mein USB Stick kaputt gegangen ist und ich zum Mitnehmen gerne möglichst viel Speicher auf möglichst kleinem Raum habe, würde mich so eine 1" Festplatte interessieren.



wenn schon dann ne SSD.
Gefahr bei normalen Festplatten die via Transport zu versauen ist einfach zu groß.. find ich.


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Nire du spielst doch auch Css oder ? 

Gib mal Steamname bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. September 2009)

Nira heiße ich :<

Bartspritze ^^
sag mir aber deinen, hab schonwieder über 100 einladungen.. -.-"
Also welchen anzeigenamen du hast, damit ich dich finde^^


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2009)

Wenn du schon dabei bist kannst mich auch gleich adden, Anzeigename ist Saphx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Mit welchen CPU's von AMD kann man den i5 950 vergleichen? Der hat ja "nur" 2,66 Ghz, selbst der Phenom II X4 920 hat schon 2,8.
> Bekommt man auch wirklich was für die 35€ mehr im Vergleich zu nem Phenom II X4 940?
> 
> edit: Kennt/hat jemand so eine Festplatte? Da mein USB Stick kaputt gegangen ist und ich zum Mitnehmen gerne möglichst viel Speicher auf möglichst kleinem Raum habe, würde mich so eine 1" Festplatte interessieren.



Einen Corei5 950 gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur einen CoreI7 950 und den kann man nicht mit AMD vergleichen. Der spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Von Spielen mal abgesehen. Aber ich denke, du meinst den CoreI5 750 und der ist meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar mit einen AMD955. In Spielen meist ein paar FPS schlechter als der AMD, wobei meist eh nur die Graka limitiert. Und der AMD holt halt noch ein paar FPS mehr heraus, bedingt durch Takt.

Und Ghz darfst du zwischen AMD und Intel eh nicht vergleichen. Intel hat weitaus effizientere CPU's. In Office-Anwendungen wird sogar ein AMD 965 mit 3,4 Ghz von einen CoreI5 oft geschlagen.

Hier hast du den Test des neuen Lynnfields:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung


----------



## Yaggoth (9. September 2009)

Oha danke Klos... Das sieht ja sehr interessant und verlockend aus...

Auch wenn ich mich wunder, warum Intel einen "kleineren" 870er in ein Rennen gegen das bisherige I7 Flaggschiff schickt... Da soll nochmal jemand durchblicken. Zumindest scheint der Preis im Verhältnis zur 900er Reihe gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Gomel (9. September 2009)

Weil der 920 und der 950 auslaufen werden,es soll dann nurnoch den 960 und den 975XE geben für den Sockel geben und dann später eben noch den i9


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2009)

_Muss zwar noch alles einrichten , aber ich melde mich schonmal von ZUHAUSE wieder :X

"Leider" ist aber erstmal nur das Moden gekommen..der Reciver ect. für den TV kommt noch.. :-)_


----------



## Ceek (9. September 2009)

wb und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2009)

_Naja , bis jetzt ist nur das Modem da :-) Aber da der TV noch nicht da ist , ist der Reciver nicht so wichtig.. (bis jetzt..)_


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Nira heiße ich :<
> 
> Bartspritze ^^
> sag mir aber deinen, hab schonwieder über 100 einladungen.. -.-"
> Also welchen anzeigenamen du hast, damit ich dich finde^^



So jetzt aus Schule wieder da, Anzeige Name ist glaub Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2009)

_Hm , nur wie weise ich unsern 2 Telefonen jetzt die Rufnummern die wir bekommen haben zu? Hab ich schon sowas von lang nichtmehr gemacht >_<_


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Boar kennt Ihr im Fernseh diese Brillenwerbung von ich glaube Apollo Optik oder so ?

Da wo immer Kundenbewertungen kommen ? Letztens war da so ne "Studentin" ist ja eh alles nur gespielt, aber die laberte was von kaputt und neu geholt mathe hier, Prüfung da, und die hat so schnell geredet du hast kein Wort verstanden und warst voll verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. September 2009)

ich bin nach deinem letzten Beitrag hier verwirrt...

wie kommst du jetzt auf das thema?
was ist mit brillen??
hää? oO  xD


----------



## Rethelion (9. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , nur wie weise ich unsern 2 Telefonen jetzt die Rufnummern die wir bekommen haben zu? Hab ich schon sowas von lang nichtmehr gemacht >_<_



Musst mal in den Einstellungen der Basisstation schauen da kannst normal die Nummern zuweisen.


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich bin nach deinem letzten Beitrag hier verwirrt...
> 
> wie kommst du jetzt auf das thema?
> was ist mit brillen??
> hää? oO  xD



Ich habe die bei Steam geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also du kennst ja Apollo Optik, die machen doch immer Werbung im Fernsehn. Dort sagen dann immer Leute, ich habe meine neue Brille bei Apollo Optik geholt die ist ja soooo toll, und soooo günstig usw.

Und vor kurzem erst, war dann da so ne Studentin zusehen, die erzählte, Sie hatte ne Prüfung war am lernen, dann ging die Brille kaputt, na super, konnte sie nix machen.

Ging sie nach Apollo, und die waren sooo super hammer obergeil nett, haben neu ausgetauscht, repariert what ever und dann konnte sie dies und das machen.

Dann hat die erstmal virres Zeug gelabert, was sie dann konnte und was nicht, und alles so durcheinander.

Danach hatte man kein Plan mehr worum es ging, man war richtig verwirrt o.O


Wie ich darauf komme ? keinplan, aber ich habe 3 Richtig Großer Kekse, größer als die, die es bei Subway gibt, undn och 100 im Keller eingefroren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt wo ich den Beitrag von mir vorhin lese, verwirr ich mich selber o.O


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Musst mal in den Einstellungen der Basisstation schauen da kannst normal die Nummern zuweisen.


_
Hm , mal schauen >_<

Naja , wenigstens bin ich wieder da.. :X_


----------



## Rethelion (9. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf komme ? keinplan, aber ich habe 3 Richtig Großer Kekse, größer als die, die es bei Subway gibt, undn och 100 im Keller eingefroren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versteh zwar auch ned was du meinst, aber Kekse hät ich jetzt auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Ich würde glatt sgaen 3 Kekse decken deinen Calorien Tages bedarf, bzw mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (9. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Einen Corei5 950 gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur einen CoreI7 950 und den kann man nicht mit AMD vergleichen. Der spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Von Spielen mal abgesehen. Aber ich denke, du meinst den CoreI5 750 und der ist meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar mit einen AMD955. In Spielen meist ein paar FPS schlechter als der AMD, wobei meist eh nur die Graka limitiert. Und der AMD holt halt noch ein paar FPS mehr heraus, bedingt durch Takt.
> 
> Und Ghz darfst du zwischen AMD und Intel eh nicht vergleichen. Intel hat weitaus effizientere CPU's. In Office-Anwendungen wird sogar ein AMD 965 mit 3,4 Ghz von einen CoreI5 oft geschlagen.
> 
> ...



Sry hab mich verschrieben, meinte den 750er (der ist doch das kleinste modell mit 2,66Ghz).


----------



## Asoriel (9. September 2009)

so, nach einem spontanen Besuch im Elekromarkt hab ich mir nen Samsung 2333SW zurücklegen lassen, Freitag hol ich ihn dann ab. Nach dem einkaufen hatte ich nichtmehr genug Geld dabei und die EC-Karte lag zuhause...schade. Morgen bin ich nicht da, also wirds Freitag.+

Bin schon sehr gespannt. 23", FullHD, 20:000:1 dynamisch, 5ms Reaktionszeit für 189€, das geht absolut in Ordnung. Die Bewertungen bei Amazon sind auch durchweg positiv. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Weil der 920 und der 950 auslaufen werden,es soll dann nurnoch den 960 und den 975XE geben für den Sockel geben und dann später eben noch den i9



Quelle? Der 950er ist ja noch recht neu. Den gibt es ja noch nicht einmal so lange.



pampam schrieb:


> Sry hab mich verschrieben, meinte den 750er (der ist doch das kleinste modell mit 2,66Ghz).



Ja, ist der kleinste. Aber der reicht völlig. Und er übertaktet sich automatisch bis 3,2 Ghz in Programmen, die nicht von Quad profitieren. Außerdem hat er halt kein Hyperthreading im Gegensatz zum 860er.
Aber in meinen Augen ist der perfekt. Hyperthreading ist eh bisher ne Handbremse in Spielen. Den Turbo würde ich deaktivieren und das Ding einfach selbst händisch auf 3,2 Ghz dauerhaft takten.
Und dann ist das für 170 Euro der perfekte Prozzi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 3,2 Ghz sind dann auch völlig unproblematisch, weil die taktet er ja auch selbst. Zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch hält sich auch in Grenzen. Optimal, daß Teil. Denke auch, daß der bald noch auf 150 Euro fallen wird.


----------



## Asoriel (9. September 2009)

Klos:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/p...960_18_oktober/


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

Hier hab ich nochmal einen Test des CoreI5 gefunden: http://www.hartware.de/review_987_1.html

Übertaktet geht der ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Gut finde ich auch, daß die hier eine GTX280 zum testen nehmen und nicht eine 9800GTX wie Computerbase. Hier sieht man teils das Potenzial der CPU.
In drei von vier getesteten Spielen ist der 750er schon im Standardtakt schneller, als ein AMD 965 übertaktet auf 3,7 Ghz.


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2009)

Nen Freund von mir hat das Prob wenn er Css startet danach Css abstürzt mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

```
Problemereignisname:APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:hl2.exe
  Anwendungsversion:0.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:4445c334
  Fehlermodulname:scenefilecache.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:0.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:4474ce19
  Ausnahmecode:c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:00003e2c
  Betriebsystemversion:6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:a3a2
  Zusatzinformation 2:a32455ec82ce1fffb6cd7b56973292f2
  Zusatzinformation 3:3f43
  Zusatzinformation 4:5701b8e280c89fa54c22df2d004a5c88

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzrichtlinie:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0407
```


----------



## RaDon27 (9. September 2009)

Und holt teilweise fast den 920er ein (laut CB-Test). Langsam aber sicher kommt Intel wieder im Midrangesegment an und macht AMD Dampf unterm Hintern. Bin ma gespannt, was dann als Reaktion von AMD kommen wird. Gibts da eigentlich schon großartige Planungen für die Zukunft?


----------



## Asoriel (9. September 2009)

wow, der geht ja nicht schlecht ab! Andererseits finde ich es auch toll, wie sich der Q9550 schlägt.


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

Naja...google mal nach dem Bulldozer. Glaub das wird der nächste. Würde mich für AMD freuen, wenn sie so nen richtigen Hammer bringen, der die Intel voll abstinken lässt. Denn eines kotzt mich bei Intel an.
Und das ist die Preispolitik.

Schau dir AMD an:

920er 2,8 Ghz für 130 Euro
940er 3 Ghz für 140 Euro
955er 3,2 Ghz für 150 Euro
965er 3,4 Ghz für 200 Euro

Jetzt Intel:

750er 2,66 Ghz 170 Euro
860er 2,8 Ghz 240 Euro
870er 2,93 Ghz 480 Euro  HALLO?????

920er 2,66 Ghz 220 Eruo
950er 3 Ghz 470 Euro   HALLO????

Von den extreme-Modellen möchte ich garnicht anfangen. Eigentlich sollte man allein schon deswegen aus Prinzip keinen Intel kaufen.


----------



## RaDon27 (9. September 2009)

Das is antürlich richtig. Von den €/GHz isses natürlich ne Unverschämtheit. Aber mal abwarten wie sich die Lynnfields im Preis entwickeln. Zumindest für den 750 + 860 seh ich nen großes Preispotenzial. Wobei du ja selbst gesehn hast, das der kleinste Core ix von hinten ganz schön aufräumt. Aber im Grunde hast du natürlich recht. 

@ Asoriel: Ja, is mir auch aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unser Eselchen leistet gute Arbeit. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. September 2009)

ich denke, dass der Q9550 noch recht lange mithalten kann und auch die nächste Generation Grafikkarten noch ausreichend befeuern. Und wenn nicht auf Standarttakt, dann übertaktet. Wenn man bedenkt, dass so ziemlich jedes Board mit P35/P45/X48 FSB400 mitmacht, und der Q9550 sowieso, dann kann die Zukunft kommen.


----------



## Soramac (9. September 2009)

http://www.apple.com/de/itunes/download/


Itunes 9 jetzt zu laden, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.apple.com/de/itunes/download/
> 
> 
> Itunes 9 jetzt zu laden, sorry
> ...



Du sollst doch keine potenzielle Schädlinge verlinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2009)

_Btw Rethi , mach doch mal ein schickes Bild von deinem TV wo du nen Spiel anhast , würde mich mal interessieren.. :X_


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

Hab hier nochmal Tests vom CoreI5 gefunden, falls es jemanden interessiert. Also für mich ist das die neueste Preis-/Leistungsbombe.

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/prozess..._mit_windows_7/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,694356/I...-Test/CPU/Test/


----------



## Independent (9. September 2009)

Kaum ein Game wird nen I7/5/4/3/whatever ausnutzen. Heutige Spiele (und sicher auch zukünftige) reizen nichmal ordentlich nen Quad bzw. nen hochgetakteten Core 2 Duo aus.

Ein Spiel profitiert vom I und das ist GTA4 aufgrund der schlechten Grundperformance. 

Ich bau mir son Ding vielleicht mal in 2 Jahren ein, denn jetzt hat man Null Vorteile, eher Nachteile wenn man sich die Benchmarks anguckt.


----------



## Asoriel (9. September 2009)

Definitiv! Das Teil rockt!

Mich würde es reizen meinen Q9550 sammt Board noch gewinnbringend (zusammen ~320&#8364 zu verscherbeln und dann nen Core i5 kaufen. Immerhin macht mein Board FSB500 mit und die CPU auch (bei ~1,3V). Am besten noch gleich mit dem Ram für 360&#8364; und dann kommt ein Core i5 ins Haus.

Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass ich das mache, aber Lust hätte ich dazu. Für ziemlich genau 400&#8364; gibts schon nen Core i5-750, das Asus P7P55D PRO und 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz G.Skill Ram.

Mensch hab ich manchmal Fantasien...das mach ich eh nicht.

edit:

Mein Rebel9 ist gerade beim Pulverbeschichten, daher hab ich gerade einen offenen Aufbau. Ich hab mal ein Bildchen davon gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. September 2009)

muhahaha...daran hab ich heute abend auch schon gedacht. Allerdings warte ich wenn dann noch, bis er noch etwas fällt. Die Boards werden ja auch noch fallen.
Allerdings reicht mir das ASUS P7P55D. Das für 100 Euro und den CoreI5 für 150. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch lecker http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher...7835_101667.htm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen neuen Kühler bräuchte ich dann noch. 

Auf der anderen Seite wäre eine ATI5780 aber auch sehr verlockend.^^

Edit: Zum Bildchen: Bisschen Kabelmanagement wäre nicht schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Ebay wird gerade ein Bundle mit 9550 verkauft. Ich beobachte mal, für wieviel es weg geht.^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich wolte fragen ob BFG Technology eine gute grafik karten marke ist? wolte mir im dezember eine GTX275 kaufen.... 


ja ich weiss die neuen kommen bald, aber nicht jeder hat das geld für die neusten grafikarten, und da wegen den neuen grafik karten die preise runter gehen werden.....


----------



## Yaggoth (10. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wolte fragen ob BFG Technology eine gute grafik karten marke ist? wolte mir im dezember eine GTX275 kaufen....
> 
> ...



Hiho, ich habe eine GTX 260 von BFG verbaut, weil es die gerade günstig gab (Anfang des Jahres). Meist sind die BFG Karten etwas teurer (da auch meist von Werk aus etwas übertaktet), was sich meiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt, aber wenn du gerade eine günstig bekommst würde ich dir nicht davon abraten. Sie ist leise (also für meine Ohren ^^) gibt lediglich beim Hochfahren nur einen kurzen (so grob eine sekunde) hellen fiepton von sich (ich nehme mal an das ist das berühmte Spulenfiepen) und läuft dann über stunden und stunden am stück nahezu unhörbar wie eine eins!


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> Mein Rebel9 ist gerade beim Pulverbeschichten, daher hab ich gerade einen offenen Aufbau. Ich hab mal ein Bildchen davon gemacht:
> 
> ...



Lass mich zusammenfassen:
Du legst dein Mainboard auf eine entsprechende Schutzfolie, obwohl der Tisch nichtleitend ist.
Du legst die Festplatte (mit freiligender Platinie, die unten ist) auf ein CD/DVD-Laufwerk, welches leitend ist.

lol xD

btw schlechtes kabelmanagement und airflow = 0 xD


----------



## Ogil (10. September 2009)

Also da muss ich mich Nirandas Tadel anschliessen!

Uebrigens: ESD-Tueten SIND leitend - d.h. das Board darauf zu betreiben ist unglaublich viel gefaehrlicher als wenn man es einfach auf den Tisch legt! Der Sinn solcher Tueten ist, dass eventuelle Entladungen ueber die Tuete abfliessen und dadurch die ICs geschuetzt werden (beim Transport, wenn irgend ein Gimp seine Pfoten nicht bei sich lassen kann...). Wenn Du das Board darauf betreibst, kann es zu Kurzschluessen kommen.


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

wow - gut zu wissen.
merci ogil!!

link zum thema: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrostatis....C3.A4glichkeit


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2009)

Hm, dann bin ich froh dass mein PC damals nicht beschädigt wurde. Wobei ich über die Hülle diese Schaumstofffolie, die beim MB dabei ist, druntergelegt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Btw Rethi , mach doch mal ein schickes Bild von deinem TV wo du nen Spiel anhast , würde mich mal interessieren.. :X_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2009)

Wennst mir sagst wie ich da ein richtiges Bild machen kann^^
Wenn ich von Spielen ein Bild mache hat das immer eine schlechte Quali.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also da muss ich mich Nirandas Tadel anschliessen!
> 
> Uebrigens: ESD-Tueten SIND leitend



o.o
Das ist mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2009)

_Geht doch in Ordnung :-)

Das Schwarz sieht sogar richtig gut aus _


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

btw das mit der leitfähigkeit der tüten werd ich zuhaus mal ausgibig testen XD


----------



## claet (10. September 2009)

ich hab doch ein wiki artikel verinkt wo es erklärt wird niralein


----------



## Ogil (10. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> btw das mit der leitfähigkeit der tüten werd ich zuhaus mal ausgibig testen XD


Gibt dabei auch verschiedene Tueten. Hier z.B. mal das Angebot eines Haendlers. Die ersten beiden leiten, die dritte nicht. Theoretisch sollten Motherboards in einer Tuete die mit der zweiten vergleichbar ist kommen.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder der Radeon HD 5870

Nachdem in der letzten Woche erste Informationen zu den mutmaßlichen Preisen von ATis 5000er Serie bekannt wurden, tauchten nun Bilder einer kompletten Karte der neuen Grafikkartengeneration auf. Da der Start der neuen GPUs kurz bevor steht, ist es erstaunlich, dass aktuelle Bilder so lange auf sich warten ließen.

Quelle


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

ati lernt es nicht... der Lüfter... bäh..
mal wieder nicht an CF gedacht, naja, meine nächste ist 100%ig wieder nvidia ^^

@puschel:
ichglaubs trotzdem nicht^^


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Logitech:

Z5500 Steuergrät kaputt, angerufen.

Neues Z5500 bekommen. Jetzt hat man zwei Z5500 , doch nur ein Steuergerät. 

Nochmal angerunfen, ob es möglich ist das Steuergerät nachzubestellen. Nicht möglich, nur möglich das ganze Ding nachzubestellen.

Rechnung pe E-Mail geschickt.

Heute noch ein Z5500 bekommen.

Fazit: Man kauft ein Z5500 und kriegt 2 kostenlos dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Sora, könntest du mir nicht ein Steuerdings schicken? Bei mir is das Backlight defekt =( ^^

btw: du hast ne rechnung per mail bekommen - also nicht kostenlos^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (10. September 2009)

und mir paar boxen... xD


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

edit:
was haste denn gesagt? dann lass ich da auch anrufen xD

edit:
ups, sollte ein edit werden x.x


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Zuerst war ja mein Z5500 vom Steuergerät die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kaputt. Dann habe ich bei dem Verkäufer angerunfen und die meinten, ich soll mich beim Hersteller melden. Logitech angerufen, die meinten ich soll dem Verkäufer mein kaputtes Z5500 Steuergerät hinschicken. Dann habe ich von Logitech ein ganz neues Z5500 bekommen, dann kam mein Bruder auf die Idee, das zu  nehmen. Doch dann hatten wir nur ein Steuergerät, das kaputte bekamen wir nicht wieder. Logitech m einte die könnten es kostenlos ab dem 1. Septemper verschicken, doch der Mitarbeiter am Telefon meinte, er hätte davon nichts gehört. Dann sollten wir auf den Umtausch pe E-Mail die Rechnung einscannen und schwubs habe ich wieder ein Z5500 bekommen.

3x Z5500 

2x Steuergeräte 

= für einen Preis


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

ok, ich glaub heut mach ich früher feierabend... XD


Aus einem Gespräch von mir zitiert:

iwie versteh ich nich wieso die das immer wieder neu jailbreaken/unlocken

bei sony ericsson wurd einfach ein anderes handy vorgegaukelt, also wenn du eins von tmobile hattest, was gebranded war etc hast in die firmware eingegriffen und die bssl umgeschrieben, sodass sie wie ein komplett freies handy ist..also in dieser art "configdatei"

hast dann geupdated und der updater hat die freie firmware aufgespielt - schon war dein handy komplett frei von lock/brandings usw...
und gilt seit dem als freies handy... naja
jedes mal jailbreaken nach jedem update is ja nervig...
und wie alle denken das apple zu blöd ist diese lücke komplett zu verschließen...

ich glaub das team, was jailbreaked ist nur so schnell, weil sie unterstützung von apple bekommen
die machen ja schließlich auch mehr umsatz damit ^^


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2009)

Nira ich habe nachdem ich deinen Post gelesen habe irgendiwe kein Plan was du einem damit sagen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer: Aplle ist vllt mit an Jailbrak beteiligt.

Achja gerade war wieder die Brillenwerbung, war doch Brille Fielmann, boar, ich finde die voll verwirrend.

Aber auf der Brille Fielmann Seite im Internet ist der Tv Spot net dabei, alle anderen schon -.-


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Nira ich versteh auch recht nicht, was du uns damit sagen möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss da mal ein wenig aufklären:

Auf dem Tisch liegt die ESD-Folie. Eigentlich könnte die auch weg. Darüber liegen 2 Ausgaben Chip, damit die Grafikkarte im Slot bleibt (sonst drückt ja das Slotblech auf den Tisch). Das MB liegt also auf Pappe. Die Festplatte (mit Platine nach unten hat aber wegen der U-Schienen für den 5,25"-Schacht noch ca. 5mm Luft zum Laufwerk, also kein Kontakt. So weit habe ich schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde ich die HDD anders herum legen, wäre Kontakt da und die Platte wäre wärmer. Hat also schon seine Gründe.

Kabelmanagement und Airflowoptimierung auf dem Tisch gibts nicht, das bleibt nur für ein paar Tage bis das Gehäuse vom pulvern zurück ist. Hab übrigens wieder den Freezer Xtreme verbaut, da der mir optisch besser gefällt als der Infinity.

Die neue ATI-Karte sieht übrigens sehr schick aus.

edit: Ich hab kapiert, was Niranda sagen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Zuerst war ja mein Z5500 vom Steuergerät die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kaputt. Dann habe ich bei dem Verkäufer angerunfen und die meinten, ich soll mich beim Hersteller melden. Logitech angerufen, die meinten ich soll dem Verkäufer mein kaputtes Z5500 Steuergerät hinschicken. Dann habe ich von Logitech ein ganz neues Z5500 bekommen, dann kam mein Bruder auf die Idee, das zu  nehmen. Doch dann hatten wir nur ein Steuergerät, das kaputte bekamen wir nicht wieder. Logitech m einte die könnten es kostenlos ab dem 1. Septemper verschicken, doch der Mitarbeiter am Telefon meinte, er hätte davon nichts gehört. Dann sollten wir auf den Umtausch pe E-Mail die Rechnung einscannen und schwubs habe ich wieder ein Z5500 bekommen.
> 
> 3x Z5500
> 
> ...


Kann man zufällig 2 Boxen an einen Boxenslot anschliessen?


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Leider nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verstehe aber nicht was das ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2009)

Du verstehst nicht was was ist ?


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht was was ist ?




Das untere Bild, solche Anschlüsse habe ich garnicht.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das untere Bild, solche Anschlüsse habe ich garnicht.


Bei meinem sind die auch nicht dran.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

ist meines Wissens die neue Version des Z-5500. Da sind es andere Anschlüsse.


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Ich habe jetzt 3x neue Z5500 bekommen, da war keins von den drei Subwoofern so. Ist glaub ich ein älteres Teil oder aus US. Vielleicht haben die andere Anschlüsse von Europa, zu Asien oder US.


----------



## timm3h! (10. September 2009)

kann mir mal jmd erklären oder ne anleitung  geben für den umgang und diverser einstellungen mit 2 monitoren? z.B. wow auf einem und ICQ, Musik, firefox etc.


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Den besseren (bevorzugten) Bildschirm als Hauptbildschirm einstellen und dann die Taskleiste auf den andren Bildschirm ziehen (fixierung entfernen)

Um bei Spielen zwischen beiden Bildschirmen mit der Maus switchen zu können, muss das Spiel im Fenstermodus eingestellt werden, ist bei World of Warcraft möglich, so wie bei fast allen anderen Spielen, die ich habe & kenne.


Alle Einstellung gibts mit: rechtsklick - Anpassen - Anzeige


----------



## timm3h! (10. September 2009)

ok, schaue ich dann mal. allerdings hab ich grad irgentwie die monitore "verwechseln" ... ich muss nun mit der maus über den rechten rand fahren, um auf den monitor zu kommen der links daneben steht... wie mache ich das wieder rückgängig?


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Meistens die Stecker an der Grafikkarte umstecken.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

oder einfach die blauen Bildchen bei Einstellung der Auflösung via Drag&Drop an die richtige Stelle ziehen.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2009)

Du musst bei einem Monitor alle Haken unter Anzeige raus nehmen sodas er eig weder Main Screen ist noch Taskleiste hat, und kurz abmachen, dann neu anschließen und Haken neu setzen.


----------



## timm3h! (10. September 2009)

Geht das nicht irgentwie ohne die Stecker umzustecken? hab zwar nun firefox auf dem linken (schlechteren) . aber auch nur skaliert, also nicht im vollbild sozusagen.

Edit: Kann ich die stecker der Graka im laufenden Betrieb bedenkenlos umstecken?


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

hab ich ja oben schon beschrieben

Hab jetzt übrigens 9 Monate nach dem deaktivieren meines WoW-Accounts eine E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Account unter dem Verdacht steht, verkauft worden zu sein. Ich soll doch bitte meine Login-Daten an wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com schicken, sonst wird er gebannt. Glauben die doch selbst nicht.  Selbst wenn ich noch WoW spielen würde, würde ich diese E-Mail schlichtweg ignorieren.


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab ich ja oben schon beschrieben
> 
> Hab jetzt übrigens 9 Monate nach dem deaktivieren meines WoW-Accounts eine E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Account unter dem Verdacht steht, verkauft worden zu sein. Ich soll doch bitte meine Login-Daten an wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com schicken, sonst wird er gebannt. Glauben die doch selbst nicht.  Selbst wenn ich noch WoW spielen würde, würde ich diese E-Mail schlichtweg ignorieren.




Kommt bei mir täglich die E-Mails, Blizzard fragt nur nach deinem Charakternamen im Forum oder nach dem Accountname am Rechnungsupport pe Telefon. Auf solche E-Mails nie antworten.

Sieht die E-Mail so aus? 

Greetings!
It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell/trade your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
As you may or may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.
If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees.
If you wish to not get your account suspended you should immediately verify your account ownership. If the information is deemed accurate, the investigation will be dropped.
This action is taken because we at Blizzard Entertainment take these sales
quite seriously. We need to confirm you are the original owner of the account.
This is easiest done by confirming your personal information along with concealed information about your account.
You can confirm that you are the original owner of the account by replying to this email with:

Use the following template below to verify your account and information via email.
* First and Surname
* Date of birth
* Address
* Zip code
* Phone number 
* Country
* Account e-mail
* Account name
* Account password
* Secret Question and Answer
            -Or-
  WoW CD-Key
Show * Please enter the correct information
If you ignore this mail your account can and will be closed permanently. Once we verify your account, we will reply to your e-mail informing you that we have dropped the investigation.
We ask you to NOT change password until the investigation is fully completed.
Blizzard Entertainment Inc
Account Administration Teamaa
P.O. Box 18979, Irvine, CA 92623
Regards,
Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

ja, ist mir schon klar. Aber selbst wenn sie echt wäre (was sie definitv nicht ist) wäre es mir egal.


----------



## timm3h! (10. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> oder einfach die blauen Bildchen bei Einstellung der Auflösung via Drag&Drop an die richtige Stelle ziehen.



Sorry wenn ich mich n bissl dumm anstelle, aber komme damit nicht so wirklich klar.
Gibt es da keine einstellung unter anzeige? oder bei ati? (catalyst control center)

Edit: wenn ich umstecke, kommt beim schlechten monitor die meldung " Attention Out of range       H:79.9KHz         V:74.9Hz"


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

Soramac exakt diese ist es Hab den edit übersehen.

timm3h!: Bei den Einstellungen für die Auflösung in den Windowseinstellungen siehst du je nach Betriebssystem 2 kleine Bildchen mit den Zahlen 1 und 2. Diese kannst du mit der Maus an die passende Postition ziehen und entsprechend ändert sich die Reihenfolge der Monitore.


----------



## timm3h! (10. September 2009)

Danke. Asoriel. Problem gelöst. Aber WoW, CSS und Far Cry oder so kann ich nicht einzeln auf dem Rechten und Firefox, WinAmp auf dem linken wenn alles im Vollbild ist, oder?

Edit: Geht doch (zumindest si wie ich es vorhatte) Danke an alle


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

oh man...ich hasse es. Eben ne E-Mail von meinem Bekannten bekommen, der das Gehäuse pulvern wollte. Ich hätte es gerne in schwarz, aber es gibt wohl nur Himmelblau, hellgelb, grau und weiß. Super! Wie sieht denn bitte weiß mit blauen Lüftern aus? Richtig. Beschissen! Außerdem kann ich zwar die Blenden weiß lackieren, aber den Rahmen an der Front nicht. Naja, ich bau meinen PC wohl erstmal wieder zusammen. Entweder schwarz oder garnicht.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2009)

Weißer Rechner, Blaues Schalke Logo, so soll er doch aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

oh nein, sicher nicht. Aber mal ehrlich: Weiß gepulvert wäre edel, aber dann müsste ich noch Modding-Zeug für ca. 150€ kaufen, worauf ich nicht soo sehr Lust habe.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2009)

Klar geil würde bestimmt auch aussehen, sone schwarze Klavierlack Optik, mit irgenwas Rot glänzendem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

nee, pulverbeschichtet wäre es ja matt. Wenn ich es in Klavierlackoptik haben will, dann wirds so richtig teuer. Dann muss ich es nämlich in einer Werkstatt mit Autolack färben. Das mach ich höchstens mit dem Kunststoffrahmen in weiß, aber sicher nicht mit allem. Matt soll es auf jeden Fall werden. Vielleicht wirds doch noch weiß. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Meinungen zu nem matt-weißen Rebel9 mit blauen Lüftern?


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Mein jetziger CPU Kühler schmiert ab.
Meinen Q9550 hab ich schon auf 2,83 (originaltakt) runtergetaktet, trotzdem geht der auf 60 Grad, wenn ich nur im Bios bin! :O

Ich brauch jetzt einen neuen, hab mich aber nicht so damit beschäftigt.
Welchen empfehlt ihr?
Bisher hatte ich den Thermaltake big Typhoon.... aber das verschrauben nervt... ^^

Nira


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

ohne Verschrauben und Mainboardausbau => Freezer Xtreme. Bei 3,4Ghz und Prime Custom ~58°C.

für kleines Geld super Kühlleistung => Scythe Mugen2. Absolut unschlagbar bei P/L und nochmal um einiges kühler als der Freezer Xtreme. Dafür aufwendiger Einbau.

kompromisslose Kühlleistung => Prolimatech Megahalems. Absolute Referenz und in beinahe jedem Einsatzbereich ungeschlagen. Nachteil: Kommt ohne Lüfter und ist relativ teuer.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

Nagut, muss eh alles ausbauen, um die aktuelle verschraubung rauszuhaben.... von daher würd auch nen verschraubter gehen. ^^
Preis ist fast egal, hauptsach schön kühl... kennst ja meine beiden Grakas, die heizen ordentlich und die übertaktete CPU sowieso >_>

Ich schau mir mal den Prolimatech Megahalems an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welchen Lüfter empfehlst du/ihr dazu?^^
hab noch einen 120mm Tacens Pro Ventus hier, aber so zufrieden bin ich nicht mit den...

Btw:
ich hatte ihn auf 8,5 * 444mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eig heißt es ja "sie" *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

naja, das ist ja noch absolut human. Das packt jeder der 3 Kühler. Ich nehm mal an, du hast ca. 1,25-1,3V gegeben?

Ich würde vom Megahalems die Apache Version von Caseking nehmen. Super silent wenn es sein muss, bei OC aber gnadenlose Performance.

Ansonsten hat Caseking ne ganze Liste an Megahalems-Bundles im Angebot: Link

Solltest du eigene Lüfter verwenden, dann noch eine 2. Klammer mitbestellen, sonst schauste in die Röhre.

Ne Lüfterempfehlung kann ich so nicht aussprechen, da musst du schon sagen was du willst. Silent, Performance oder beides?


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

leise und gut^^

ich weis nicht, ich habe so viele lüfter durch und keiner hat mir so wirklich gut gefallen - oder ich hab zu hohe ansprüche.
Thermaltake, Articcooling, Tacens, BeQuiet... hm


----------



## Asoriel (10. September 2009)

okay, dann hattest du noch keinen guten, sind alles nicht so die wahren Marken bei Lüfter. Von den Tacens hätte ich mehr erwartet, aber deine Berichte klingen ja nicht so toll.

Ich liste dir mal ein paar gigantisch gute Lüfter auf:

Silent:

Noctua NF-S12B
Noiseblocker Multiframe
Scythe S-Flex 800rpm


Leise und performant:

Akasa Apache
Enermax Apollish
Noiseblocker XL2


Performance:

Scythe Ultra Kaze
Feser Triebwerk
Noiseblocker Multiframe


Das Feser Triebwerk ist aber eher für den Radiatoreinsatz konzipiert, da eine Shroud quasi schon integriert ist.

Mein Tipp: Apache oder Apollish


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

dankeschön =)


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Die Bequiet Lüfter schneiden in den Tests auch sehr gut ab und sind vom Preis her auch noch in Ordnung: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Be-Qui...0mm::12870.html

Gibt auch ein Bundle: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC_Gam...tion:_:117.html

Hätte ich nicht schon unhörbare Noiseblocker, dann würde ich die kaufen^^
Und wenn du genügend Geld hast, kannst du auch Noiseblocker Multiframes kaufen.


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

was haltet ihr von diesem?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...CPU-K%C3%BChler


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von diesem?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...CPU-K%C3%BChler



Mein alter Kühler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also damals als ich ihn gekauft habe war er einer der besten und auch teuersten Kühler auf dem Markt. Der mitgelieferte Lüfter war eigentlich unhörbar auf 12V und sonst war noch eine gute WLP, Halterung für einen zweiten Lüfter und so Plastikteile, die den Lüfter vom Kühler entkoppeln, dabei.
Aber von der Kühlleistung her schneidet der Prolimatech Megahalems etwas besser ab, nur hat der halt keinen Lüfter dabei und der vom Noctua kostet ja auch an die 20€+7€ für die WLP. 
Hier hast du einen Vergleich:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...t_testresultate


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...CPU-K%C3%BChler

Den hab ich .. und bin alles andere als begeistert. 
Keine Ahnung ob es an der CPU liegt oder am Kühler, aber die CPU wird viel zu warm. 

Hab extra die WLP erneuert nachdem ich mit der Kühlleistung nicht zufrieden war, keine Besserung.
Ich tippe auf ein Montagsprodukt bei der CPU. Naja Pech gehabt ..


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

was ist eig das maximum vom Q9550? xD  (temperatur)


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...CPU-K%C3%BChler
> 
> Den hab ich .. und bin alles andere als begeistert.
> Keine Ahnung ob es an der CPU liegt oder am Kühler, aber die CPU wird viel zu warm.
> ...



Die Zalman an sich sind eigentlich recht gut von der Kühlleistung her(z.b. 9900) und wenns nur nachm Aussehen gehen würde, dann hätte ich auch einen^^
Aber von der Lautstärke sollen die alle unerträglich sein...

In deinem Fall würd ich mal schauen ob sowohl Kühler als auch CPU plan sind, bzw. ob eines der beiden Teile nicht genau auf dem anderen aufliegt.


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

Also an der Lautstärke hab ich rein gar nichts auszusetzen. 
Da war ein kleiner Poti dabei und egal wie ich da drehe hört man ihn (mit geschlossenem Gehäuse)
meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Aber das liegt ja sehr stark im Ohr des Betrachters. Für mich 
darf man einen angeschalteten PC ruhig hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dementsprechend sind meine Gehäuselüfter lauter ..

Wie gesagt, hatte ihn extra ab und hab alles mal überprüft und mit neuer WLP ordentlich neu draufgemacht. 
Leider kein Effekt .. Ich hab mich mit abgefunden. Hab die CPU trotzdem leicht übertaktet und wenn sie durchgeht
hab ich nen Grund meiner Freundin zu erklären warum ich Geld fürn PC ausgeben muss xD Der E6600 is eh
veraltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

Niranda Intel gibt 100°C an, ich persönlich würde sagen 

Benchsession => 85°C
Dauereinsatz => 70°C


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC_Gam...tion:_:117.html hab ich mir jetzt bestellt.

Ich habe von dem Big Typhoon noch so 4 schrauben aus dem board guggn... sind die kompatibel mit dem von mir bestelten? *hoff*
Hab kein bock alles zu zerlegen^^
War ne heiden arbeit das mit den Kabelnt etc.. =/


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

welchen hast denn jetzt bestellt?

Der NH-U12P ist auch sehr sehr gut.


Rethelion - hast du den eigentlich noch?


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

den mit BeQuiet... :s  xD


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Niranda Intel gibt 100°C an, ich persönlich würde sagen
> 
> Benchsession => 85°C
> Dauereinsatz => 70°C



Findest du das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?

Ich mein klar, je kühler, desto besser (längere Laufzeit).
Aber grundsätzlich ist anzunehmen, dass Intel schon einen "Puffer" eingebaut hat. 
Also kurzfristig sollten auch 105° kein Problem sein (denke ich mal).

Für den Dauereinsatz würde ich mich auch möglichst weit von der Intelangabe
entfernt halten, aber 70° find ich schon arg weit unter der Intel Spezifikation. 
Das sind über 30% die du da an Spielraum einrechnest .. 

Ich mein, ich lass mich gerne korrigieren, falls es da Einwände gibt die ich nicht weiß.
Aber soviel Spielraum ist meines Erachtens nach übertrieben.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. September 2009)

Kommt immer auf die jeweilige TDP der Prozessoren an. Soweit ich weiß: je niedriger die TDP, desto höher kann die Temperatur sein. Maximum ALLER CPUs liegt aber bei ca 72°.


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

ich finde 60°C sind unter last vllt noch zu ertragen, aber 70°C :S
"Normale" Tempwerte liegen doch so bei 40-50°C - oder hat sich das jetzt geändert?


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

Last-Temperaturen von einem C2Q von 40-50°C sind sehr gute Werte, mit einem Core i7 unter Luft fast nicht zu realisieren. Der kommt boxed unter Last gleich mal auf 80°C. Bei einem C2Q sind solche Werte aber eindeutig zu hoch.


Claet es kanns schon sein, dass die CPU noch mehr mitmacht, aber die Werte nehme ich für meine CPUs als Richtwert, ohne dass eine Gefahr bzgl. Beschädigung entsteht.


----------



## Niranda (11. September 2009)

Ich habe hier eine recht interessanten Beitrag/Bericht gefunden, für all unsere Counterstrike (1.6/Source) Fans =D



> *Die Wahrheit über:1000 FPS Gameserver*
> 
> Also mal ganz sachlich gesehen ist es Bauernfängerei.....
> 
> ...



Nira =)


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

Radon und Nira, ihr könnt doch nicht einfach alle CPUs über einen Kamm scheren. 

Mein C2D hat glaub ich 72° von Intel als Maximun spezifiziert bekommen.
Wenn Asoriel sagt, dass Intel beim C2Q Intel 100° spezifiziert hat, dann wird das schon seinen Grund haben, oder?

Ich mein klar, man kann sich ala Asoriel Richtwerte setzen wenn man halt hohe Ansprüche an sich selber (seine Kühlung hat).
Dennoch sind die Prozessoren einfach unterschiedlich ..

Meine HD4850 lief auch mit 100° noch ohne dass ich irgendwas bemerkt hätte (auch wenns bestimmt nicht gut für sie war). 
Hättest du mir das vor ein paar Jahren gesagt, dass Grakas das aushalten, hätte ich nur gelacht!


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> welchen hast denn jetzt bestellt?
> 
> Der NH-U12P ist auch sehr sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Ne hab ich verkauft nachdem ich die Wakü eingebaut habe, zum Spottpreis von 37€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wurst; was denkt ihr ist mein jetztiger PC samt Wasserkühlung ungefähr wert?
Ich überleg nämlich ob ich mir dann eine neue HD5000 holen soll und da würd ich wieder auf Lukü umsteigen, da ein neuer Wasserkühler wieder 100€ kosten wird. 
Und mit der neuen Karte kann ich gleich mehrere Sachen austauschen damit er insgesamt sparsamer wird.

Die neue Karte kommt natürlich nur wenn das auch kommt:



> *AMD zeigt ATI Eyefinity: Sechs Monitore an einer Grafikkarte*
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?optio...&Itemid=101


----------



## Gutgore (11. September 2009)

wie macht man diese blöde benutzerkontosteuerung aus? mich nerft das tyrisch das er jedesmal wenn ich ein programm starten will er nachfrag ob ich das wirklich will ... zudem nerft mich das ich einige dinge extra anweisen muss das es als admin starten soll.. Ich hab nur 1 konto und das ist admin -.-


----------



## claet (11. September 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> .. Ich hab nur 1 konto und das ist admin -.-



genau - und das hat dann jeder virus/trojaner/whatever auch .. aber wie du meinst

guck mal Systemsteuerung > Benutzerkonten > Benutzenkontensteuerung


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Boar, ich habe richtig Lust irgendwas zu verprügeln.

Schule aus, will nachhause fahren, -> Super Fahrrad geklaut worden.

Hamemr ist 3,5 Wochen alt geworden und nun weg, gleich wenn mein Vater von der Arbeit kommt gehts ab zu Polizei und Montag im Sekreteriat melden.

Aber die Chancen das es wieder auf taucht ist wohl = 0


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

das ist sehr ärgerlich. Was war es denn für eins?


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~350€


----------



## RaDon27 (11. September 2009)

@ Claet:

Doch doch, so spezifiziert Intel seine CPUs^^

Hab grad nochma geschaut. Deiner is bsp. auf 60,1° gesetzt, der C2Q 9550 auf 71,4°. Klar, so "Stoßtemperaturen" von knapp 80-85° halten die für kurze Zeit aus, aber irgendwann schalten die (bekanntermaßen) einfach ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du selbst ma gucken willst: http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyID=26547

Da kannst du dich zumBeispiel ma durch die C2Ds klicken.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

greift bei so hohen Temperaturen nicht eh das Thermal Throttling?


----------



## RaDon27 (11. September 2009)

Sollte eigentlich, ja. Aber obs immer so zuverlässig läuft weiß man halt net. Vor allem musses doch auchs Board unterstützen, oder? Und den Abschaltmechanismus hat ja jede CPU verbaut sag ich ma.


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2009)

War das Fahrrad wenigstens versichert?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (11. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber die Chancen das es wieder auf taucht ist wohl = 0


mein fahrrad wurde auch mal geklaut, ich hab es wieder gefunden in einem gebüsch total kaputt geschlagen verbeult, die räder waren weg bremesen durch geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. September 2009)

Meins wurde auch geklaut, war aber versichert ;/


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Glaube net das es versichert war, vllt haben wir noch so ne alte Versicherung wo das mit drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sierre irgendwie kommt mir dein Name bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. September 2009)

Vielleicht ja von den EmpireEarth teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2009)

Mein Fahrrad sieht so schrecklich aus, das will niemand klauen...


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage:
Wenn ich Windows 7 auf dvd brennen will, welche Einstellungen muss ich da beachten damit der davon booten kann?


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Also Image Disk brennen.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

du musst die Dateien als .iso brennen. Hierfür würde ich dir das kostenlose Tool CDBurnerXP empfehlen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. September 2009)

alcohol 120% aber das ist doch nicht etwa eine illegal aus dem internet heruntergeladene windows 7 version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

man muss immer als .iso brennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> alcohol 120% aber das ist doch nicht etwa eine illegal aus dem internet heruntergeladene windows 7 version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mann muss doch nicht immer gleich von illegalen Aktionen ausgehen. Vielleicht hat er/sie einen MSDN-Account und somit kostenlosen Zugriff auf Microsoft-Produkte.
Da bekommst du auch eine ISO zum brennen auf CD.


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mann muss doch nicht immer gleich von illegalen Aktionen ausgehen. Vielleicht hat er/sie einen MSDN-Account und somit kostenlosen Zugriff auf Microsoft-Produkte.
> Da bekommst du auch eine ISO zum brennen auf CD.



MSDN-Account aber nicht wissen wie man eine iso brennt?^^
Aber illegal ist es doch so und so nicht,oder? Jedenfalls das RC darf man doch weitergeben an wen man will, also auch zum Download bereitstellen.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

richtig. Und an Alcohol 120% ist auch nichts illegales. Genau so ist auch das ganze peer to peer Zeug legal (Azureus, Frostwire, Limewire und wie sie alle heißen).


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> MSDN-Account aber nicht wissen wie man eine iso brennt?^^
> Aber illegal ist es doch so und so nicht,oder? Jedenfalls das RC darf man doch weitergeben an wen man will, also auch zum Download bereitstellen.



Nö, ist es nicht. Mit diesen Account darfst du dir alles kostenlos laden, von Windows 7 Professional über SQL Server Enterprise Edition 2008 bis hin zu Visual Studio Professional Edition 2008.
Im Endeffekt alles, was das Herz begehrt. Auf CD brennen darf man es auch. Aber man darf es nicht weitergeben und auch nicht gewerblich nutzen. Das ganze ist zu Lernzwecken gedacht.


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht. Mit diesen Account darfst du dir alles kostenlos laden, von Windows 7 Professional über SQL Server Enterprise Edition 2008 bis hin zu Visual Studio Professional Edition 2008.
> Im Endeffekt alles, was das Herz begehrt. Auf CD brennen darf man es auch. Aber man darf es nicht weitergeben und auch nicht gewerblich nutzen. Das ganze ist zu Lernzwecken gedacht.



Was MSDN ist weiss ich auch. Ich meinte es ist nicht illegal wenn man die Windows RC-Version weitergibt, die es auf der Microsoft seite zum Download gab.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Achso

Mmh...keine Ahnung! Aber das Ding ist doch freigegeben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es illegal ist. Es ist Freeware, soweit ich weiß und damit kann ich machen was ich will. 
So zumindest meine Meinung, aber ich bin dahingehend jetzt auch kein Experte sondern stelle diese Behauptung einfach frech in den Raum.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

sicher, dass man damit machen kann was man will? Freeware ja, aber OpenSource eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Nö, nicht sicher

Wie gesagt, ich habe keinen Schimmer, ich behaupte das einfach mal.^^

Also, mit alles was ich will, meinte ich jetzt so etwas wie zum Beispiel die Weitergabe. Das ich es zum Beispiel nicht verkaufen kann, daß leuchtet mir ein.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. September 2009)

Nur zur Info: MS hat für jeden frei zugänglich ne 30 tägige Testversion zur Verfügung gestellt. Danach fährt sich Win jede Stunde automatisch runter. Gibt dann aber die Möglichkeit, zum Release ne originale Lizenz einzugeben ---> voll funktionstüchtiges Win7.

Würd auch nen Link raussuchen (is auf Chip.de), aber verfalle jetz in alte Gewohnheiten... ich besauf mich hemmunglos...^^


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> richtig. Und an Alcohol 120% ist auch nichts illegales. Genau so ist auch das ganze peer to peer Zeug legal (Azureus, Frostwire, Limewire und wie sie alle heißen).



Ach Limewire ist legal ? warum hatte ich dann immer sorgen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bei der Polizei ne "Anzeige" raus gegeben, das mein Fahrrad geklaut wurde, mal schaun obs was wird.

Schwarzes Cube Aim, Merkmale sind Dicker Kratzer am Lenker, kein Schutzbleche oder sonstige Sicherheits dinger bis auf schloß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste ist ja auch noch, ich lass das Gewinde austauschen damit mann meinen Sattel net einfach klaun kann, also Schnellverschluss ausgetauscht. Nunja klaut mal halt das ganze Fahrrad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (11. September 2009)

Viel Glück mit deinem Fahrrad. Sowas hatte ich bis jetzt zum Glück noch nicht, aber ich glaube, ich kann dir nachfühlen, da ich ziemlich viel mit meinem fahre und daran hänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (11. September 2009)

Wieso hat eigentlich noch niemand die vermutlichen Werte der 5870 gepostet,oder hab ich es einfach übersehen?Naja hier sind sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

Ja, Limewire ist vollkommen legal. Illegal wird es erst, wenn du copyrightgeschütze Dinge herunterlädst. Darunter fällt so ziemlich jedes Lied, Spiel, Film und Kaufprogramm.

Gulli hat ne gute Anleitung was Filesharing betrifft, allerdings scheint der Server down, daher kein Link.


edit: Danke Gomel für die Meldung, das kannte ich noch garnicht! Sollten sich die Werte bewahrheiten, dann wird die HD5870 ein richtiger Kracher! Die Spezifikationen sehen nicht übel aus. Nur zweifel ich an dem Bild. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Referenzmodell des Kühlers nur eine halbe Slot breite Öffnung für die Abluft bietet.


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Wieso hat eigentlich noch niemand die vermutlichen Werte der 5870 gepostet,oder hab ich es einfach übersehen?Naja hier sind sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wen interessieren schon die Werte, mein Post von der letzten Seite ist doch viel interessanter :




> *AMD zeigt ATI Eyefinity: Sechs Monitore an einer Grafikkarte*
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?optio...&Itemid=101






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

das hatte ich aber selbst in meinen RSS-News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

Was meine Frage für Diskussionen ausgelöst hat^^
also ih hatte mir die 90 tage testversion geladen...
Hat aber niht geklappt weil wohl die rohlinge schlecht waren
Andere Frage:
Hab grad meinen neuen pc zusammengebaut. Hat sogar alles geklappt, obwohl ich sowas das erste mal gemacht hab. Mur eine Sache: Hab jetzt eine sata festplatte und 2 alte ide festplatten. Wie muss ich die einstellen, damit due sata die haupt festplatte ist und die beiden ide nebemher laufen?
Eben hat er nur eine ide erkannt und da kam ein Fehler. Hab beide auf slave gestellt


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Was meine Frage für Diskussionen ausgelöst hat^^
> also ih hatte mir die 90 tage testversion geladen...
> Hat aber niht geklappt weil wohl die rohlinge schlecht waren
> Andere Frage:
> ...



Du musst wahrscheinlich im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge ändern und dort die SATA vor die IDE setzen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Auf dem IDE-Strang muss eine Master sein und die andere Slave. Wie du sie anhängst, ist egal. Auf jedenfall musst du eine als Master jumpern und die andere Slave und auch im Bios muss es so eingestellt sein.
Alternativ wäre Cable-Select möglich. Dafür muss aber auch das Kabel ausgelegt sein. Es hat ein eigenes Signal an Pin 28, daß nur bis zum ersten Stecker weitergeführt wird. Aber am besten, du machst einfach Master und Slave.


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

Alles klar werds gleich probiern, danke


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Deine SATA-Laufwerke hast du hoffentlich gleich über das AHCI laufen, oder?


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

Ahci?^^


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Wie ist das jetzt eig genau mit den Win 7 Preisen ?

Also stimmt das, das Win 7 Home Premium 199€ kostet ? oder 119€ ?

Weil wenns 199€ kostet und mann für 119€ Upgraden kann, wäre das ja eig sinnvoller.

Aber ist es das wirklich ? weil das System wird geupgradet, bekommt man sowas wie CD's ? 

Weil können ja Fehler auftreten und so.


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

hmm also hab jetzt eine ide auf master gestellt. Er bootet problemlos aber ich kann nur auf das eine ide laufwerk zugreifen. Das andere ist nicht da


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

ohne AHCI läuft die Platte als IDE, dadurch wird Hotswap oder Native Command Queuing unmöglich.


edit: Die andere musst du als Slave jumpern.


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

Okay, jetzt geht alles, alle Festplatten wurden erkannt und AHCI ist auch aktiviert.

Jetzt stört mich nur eines: Das sehr laute Geräusch vom X4 955er Boxed Kühler...


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Ja, wer nimmt denn auch schon den Boxed-Kühler. Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen: Gäbe es nicht den Grundsatz der Mülltrennung, dann würde ich den nicht mal aus der Verpackung nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab hier grade den Mugen 2 vor mir liegen. Krasses Teil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (11. September 2009)

Ja du hast ja Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd mir morgen auch direkt nen anderen einbauen...


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

Klos bist gerade am einbauen?


Ist schon ein dicker Klotz, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Ne, bau den heute nicht mehr zusammen. Werd ich morgen machen. Hab nur alles mal ausgepackt und mir angesehen. Vor allem der Mugen, auf den war ich halt sehr neugierig. Sieht schon sehr geil aus.

Und auf die ATI4770 bin ich auch mal gespannt. Was ich sehr geil finde, daß ich das Gigabyte UD3 in der zweiten Revision bekommen habe. Hab schon mit Revision 1 gerechnet, weil nichts angegeben war.

Hast du die WP, welche beim Mugen 2 mitgeliefert wird, schon versucht? Taugt die etwas?


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

Nein, ich hab sie nicht verwendet. Ich schwör auf die MX-2 von Arctic Cooling. Das Tütchen ist ungeöffnet in den Müll gewandert.

Erzähl mal ein bischen was über den PC Würde mich schon interessieren was da verbaut wird.


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Ist nichts besonderes aber für den zukünftigen Besitzer bereits mehr als genug. Das sind die Kombonenten:

1 x MB GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 AM2+ ATX
1 x DVRA Optiarc AD-7240S-0B SATA Schwarz bulk
1 x GEH Netzteil ATX Enermax PRO-82+ 425W ATX 2.3
1 x CPU AMD Phenom II X4 920 2,80GHz AM2+ 8MB 125W BOX
1 x CPUK Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000 S754,939,940,AM2(+),AM3,478,775,1366
1 x VGA 512MB Sapphire Radeon HD4770 GDDR5 PCIe
1 x DDR2 2x2048MB Kit G.Skill PC-1066 CL5
1 x SOF Microsoft Windows Vista Home Prem. 64bit SB / Windows7 Voucher
1 x HDSA 1000GB Samsung HD103SJ F3 32MB
1 x GEH ATX Midi CoolerMaster RC-690-KKN1-GP - black (ohne Netzteil)

Etwas skeptisch bin ich bei der F3 mit 1 TB. Die soll nicht mit der 500er mithalten können, was man so liest.

Hast du gewusst, daß man bei der Update-Lizenz von Vista auf Win7 nochmal ca. 30 Euro löhnen muss?

Preis insgesamt war 640 Euro.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. September 2009)

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9597/wowerrorr.jpg

Kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich seit ner halben Stunde durchgehen WoW Error hab? Vorher nur wenn ich meinen Tauren im Charakterauswahltbildschirm angeklickt habe (mit entsprechernder "WoW/Models/Tauren/..." Fehlermeldung), und nun auch InGame.

Muss ich unbedingt neuinstallieren zur Fehlerbehebung?


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

Ja, das mit dem Bezahl-Upgrade wusste ich.

Der PC schaut doch ganz nett aus finde ich. Wenn du bei der F3 1TB skeptisch bist, warum hast du dann nicht 2x500GB genommen?


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9597/wowerrorr.jpg
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich seit ner halben Stunde durchgehen WoW Error hab? Vorher nur wenn ich meinen Tauren im Charakterauswahltbildschirm angeklickt habe (mit entsprechernder "WoW/Models/Tauren/..." Fehlermeldung), und nun auch InGame.
> 
> Muss ich unbedingt neuinstallieren zur Fehlerbehebung?



Repaire mal versuchen ?


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Naja, hatte eine Budget-Vorgabe, die ich eh schon überschritten hatte. Von daher war das Maximum erreicht. Wenn, dann hätte ich wo anders streichen müssen. Die 1 TB war gute 20 Euro günstiger, als 2 500er, sonst hätte ich sie schon genommen. Zwei Platten sind immer besser als eine und von der 500er gabs schon nen Test, der auch sehr gut war. Von der 1 TB kenn ich keinen Test, aber auf Geizhals ist ein User unzufrieden. Wenn, dann hätte ich höchstens tauschen müssen, vielleicht durch die F1 oder irgendetwas von WD oder so.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Repaire mal versuchen ?



ist grad in Gange. :-)


----------



## Asoriel (11. September 2009)

achso, na dann ist es verständlich. 

Das Review im PCGH-X war aber alles andere als schlecht


----------



## Klos1 (11. September 2009)

Jo, stimmt. Hört sich ganz gut an. Naja, morgen weiß ich mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die 4770 teste ich dann gleich mal mit Crysis.^^

Edit: Ein Bios-Editor für die Grafikkarte: http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/g...ti_bios-editor/


----------



## Asoriel (12. September 2009)

für ATi kannte ich das nicht...bei nVidia gibts ja schon ewig den NiBiTor.


edit: Weiß jemand, wo ich schicke FullHD Wallpaper herbekomme? Da war es noch einfacher für meine alte Auflösung was zu finden, und 3840x1024 ist nicht gerade weit verbreitet. Über google Bilder habe ich nix taugliches gefunden...


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> für ATi kannte ich das nicht...bei nVidia gibts ja schon ewig den NiBiTor.
> 
> 
> edit: Weiß jemand, wo ich schicke FullHD Wallpaper herbekomme? Da war es noch einfacher für meine alte Auflösung was zu finden, und 3840x1024 ist nicht gerade weit verbreitet. Über google Bilder habe ich nix taugliches gefunden...



Naja, schöne Wallpapers gibt es hier: http://www.wallpaper-area.ch

Du musst dich allerdings registrieren, ist aber absolut kostenlos. Hole mir schon seit über einen Jahr meine Wallpapers von dort. FullHD gibt es da auch, allerdings halt nur Full-HD. 3840x1024 hat ja nichts mehr mit Full-HD zu tun. Was für ein Teil soll denn überhaupt eine derartige Auflösung haben? Das Ding ist ja fast viermal so lang, wie hoch. Was soll denn das bitteschön sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier rockt http://www.wallpaper-area.ch/index.php?pag...er&id=13360


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

Ok, der neue Lüfter kam heut an...
und ich..
..habe...
...........K E I N E...........
.......................lust.............
....meinen ganzen sch**** ************ ************** PC, der.....
.............************* *** ************* ist...
... in alle *********** einzelteile zu zerlegen und die dann wieder zusammenzusetzen und ordentlich verdrahten und....
OMG reg ich mich grad auf -.-"

Ich weis noch nicht mal wie ich vom mainboard hinten die aktuelle Backplain abbekomm... da ist sunn schaumstoffkleber drunter... beim alten board hab ichs mitn messer gemacht und schön zerkratzt.. =/


----------



## Asoriel (12. September 2009)

Niralein - nicht aufregen. Gaaanz ruhig, alles wird gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du dich wieder gefangen hast, darfst mir erzählen, was du schönes bestellt hast. Aber zerhack dabei nicht die Tastatur


Klos: 3840x1024 war meine alte Auflösung. Das waren 3x19" mit 1280x1024 an einer TripleHead2Go. Jetzt aber eben der FullHD für den ich noch nix passendes gefunden habe. Bei der Seite die du gepostet hast werde ich mal vorbei schauen, danke für den Link.


----------



## Rethelion (12. September 2009)

Was habt ihr Intel-Leuts denn für Mainboards? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den AMDs kann man die standardm. verbaute Backplate weiterverwenden, und wenn man sich geschickt anstellt braucht man nicht mal das Board ausbauen.


----------



## Soramac (12. September 2009)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/do...any/index2.html

Asoriel wegem dem Subwoofer bin ich mir noch net so sicher ob ich später vielleicht dadurch ein Nachteil haben werde.


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was habt ihr Intel-Leuts denn für Mainboards?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bringt mir beim Mugen 2 z.b. auch bei AMD nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Schrauben werden von hinten reingeschraubt, ergo, Ausbau. Außerdem ist die mitgelieferte Backplain viel edler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bringt mir beim Mugen 2 z.b. auch bei AMD nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Püh Mugen 2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Noctua sind in den Kühlrippen 2 kleine Löcher, damit man Zugang zu den Schrauben hat. Dazu wird auch ein entsprechend langer Schraubendreher mitgeliefert und schon kann man innerhalb von wenigen Minuten den Kühler aus und einbauen.
Bei Intel kenn ich die Backplate nicht, aber bei AMD ist die Standard identisch mit der von Noctua oder allen Kühlerherstellern, da gibts keine edlere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Niralein - nicht aufregen. Gaaanz ruhig, alles wird gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich soll mich nicht aufregen? xD
Ich hab mir diesen "superkühler" bestellt, der so teuer ist mehalem oder so... gugg eine seite vorher, da stehts^^
Dran ist ein BeQuiet lüfter - bin ganz zufrieden, hör den eig garnicht =D

Ich musste den ganzen PC zerlegen, um die Backplane vom CPU-Kühler mit der alten Backplane zu tauschen - die warn nicht kompatibel zueinander.
Ok, alles wieder zusammengebastelt und kabel nochmal neu verlegt - sieht auch top aus^^
Und dann habe ich freudig alles angeschlossen (Tastatur etc) und den MaxPowerKnopp gedrückt.
Schwarzes Bild =(
Kein Piepen =(
Keine merkwürdigen Geräusche =(

Ich tippe darauf, dass die Settings für die CPU nicht angenommen wurden, dann macht er das gleiche. Ich hatte die CPU ja raus, um sie zu reinigen.
Ich würde jetzt das BIOS resetten, habe aber angst um mein Raid0 =/

Die beiden Platten habe ich an genau denselben anschlüssen dran hängen, da ich mir nicht sicher war, wie das board damit umgeht, wenn die woanders dran stecken. Hab allgemein alles, wie es vorher war bzw steckte.
Wenn ich nun das BIOS resette, dürften - rein Theoretisch die Platten nicht betroffen sein, da dies ja auf dieser Matrixdings gespeichert wird. Bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher =(

Was soll ich nun tun?
Ich hab angst um meine Pornos, will die nicht verlieren!! T___T

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
Meine CPU hab ich heut beim Saubermachen mutterhaft betreut.
Ich habe sie Nury genannt =D


----------



## SIERRA 117 (12. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tun?
> Ich hab angst um meine Pornos, will die nicht verlieren!! T___T


Das nächste mal draus lehrnen und externe fesplatte kaufen und da deine Porno sammlung aufbewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

ich habn komplettes systembackup =P
Aber ist nervig... -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Ich lebe übrigens immernoch ohne Mikro und ständigen neustarts und bsods... hab schon so lange nicht mehr gejammert!


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2009)

hehe Nira, genau dafür gibt es ja Online Backups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reichen net deine Pornos von deiner Steam ID ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Ne G15 kann man übrigens nicht in die Spülmaschine packen oder?


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Logo!


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

Kann ich das BIOS resetten, ohne mein raid0 kaputt zu machen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Logo!



Schon ausprobiert? Ich habe nämlich irgendwie keine Lust mitn Minituch da alles abzuwischen...


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

schatz, ich hab alle tasten rausgeruppt und ins wasser getan und jede taste einzeln abgewaschen und wieder draufgesetzt... xD  ehrlich =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> schatz, ich hab alle tasten rausgeruppt und ins wasser getan und jede taste einzeln abgewaschen und wieder draufgesetzt... xD  ehrlich =)



Ja du! Ich habs nicht so mitn spülen, Mäuschen


----------



## Meriane (12. September 2009)

woran kann es liegen dass bei everest meine cpu temperatur nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

ich machs jetzt einfach... =/


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Also, ich muss sagen, so ein Phenom II 920 hat echt schon Power ohne Ende. Lass gerade Prime durchlaufen, serve nebenzu, installier Programme und was weiß der Teufel und es flutscht einfach nur so vor sich hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Mugen ist auch geil. 43° und alle Kerne 100% Load! Muahahaha...geiles Teil! Eigentlich sollte ich ihn gleich bei mir reinbauen.^^


----------



## Soramac (12. September 2009)

Hab den Phenom II 940 hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

klos mein allwissendes orakel =D
sag mal was zu meinem problem.. hab noch nich gemacht, weil ich nen film geguggt hab^^


----------



## Rethelion (12. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> woran kann es liegen dass bei everest meine cpu temperatur nicht angezeigt wird?



Nimm einfach ein anderes Programm wie Coretemp.
Everest liest meist irgendwelchen Mist aus, bei mir hat es die CPU-Temperatur mit der Chipsatztemp vertauscht und ich hab mich gewundert warum meine CPU mit Wakü so warm wird...

@ Nira: Leider hatte ich noch kein RAID, also kann ichs dir nicht genau sagen. Aber google doch mal "raid nach BIOS reset", da gibts einige Einträge dass das Raid nach dem Reset unbrauchbar geworden ist

EDIT2: Ich entpacke gerade ein .rar-Archive, ist es normal das meine Festplatte sich anhört als würde sie jemand mit nem Bohrer auseinander nehmen?


----------



## Meriane (12. September 2009)

ja coretemp geht, danke


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> schatz, ich hab alle tasten rausgeruppt und ins wasser getan und jede taste einzeln abgewaschen und wieder draufgesetzt... xD  ehrlich =)



Habe ich auch so gemacht, hat alles heklappt, bis auf eine Kaputte Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja in Wasser abwischen und mit Wattestäbchen die Tasta noch sauber machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. September 2009)

Und dann falsch reinsetzen ftw!


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2009)

Ne, die eine Taste war bissel viel dreckig, weil ist mal ISO drüber gelaufen. Dann klebten da so krümmel oder Staub oder so dran, ich willst ab wischen, drück zufeste und zack ist's ne 3 Seiten Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kriegt man bei der G15 Refresh Version Staub hintern Display weg ? noch viel wichtiger, wie kriege ich Staub hinter Display vom iPod Touch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (12. September 2009)

Ich hab nen 4Core dual sata2 mb von asrock, nen intel core2duo, ein 560w netzteil von lc power und 2gb ram...
wie verkauf ich das am besten? hab gedacht 1. cpu + kühler, dann mb + ram und das netzteil...oder wie würdet ihr das machen?^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Was für ein Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab es nur kurz überflogen, du willst aus irgendeinen Grund dein Bios resetten.^^

Wenn du im Bios "Load Default" machst und die Raid-Einstellungen gleich wieder anpasst, dann sollte es noch gehen. Bootest du allerdings dann mit normaler Einstellung, dann schätze ich schwer, daß es dir den Raid zerschießt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich übernehme aber keine Verantwortung für evtl. abhanden gekommenes Porno-Material. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. September 2009)

Also BIOS resetten ohne das Raid0 zu zerschießen geht, uind wenn soll man das leicht wiederherstelnnen können.
Sei ejtzt mal dahiongestellt...

Also der PC läuft komplett an, bringt aber kein Bild und kein Piepen.
Grafikkarte und Ram habe ich mal gezogen und gestartet. Normalerweise müsste nun ja ein Fehlerpiepen kommen, kommt aber nicht.

So langsam hab ich die Befürchtung, das ich die schrauben vom CPU Kühler zu fest angezogen hab und ich einen Haarriss auf dem MoBo hab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 4Core dual sata2 mb von asrock, nen intel core2duo, ein 560w netzteil von lc power und 2gb ram...
> wie verkauf ich das am besten? hab gedacht 1. cpu + kühler, dann mb + ram und das netzteil...oder wie würdet ihr das machen?^^



Prozzi + Ram + MB

Netzteil ist scheiße, kriegste wohl nicht viel für.


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

@Meriane: Mainboard, Ram und CPU als Bundle bei Ebay und Netzteil extra bei Ebay. Beim Bundle machst du nen Verweis auf deine Auktion vom Netzteil und umgekehrt. So würde ich das machen.
Also, für nen Core2Duo + Mobo + Ram könnte bei Ebay noch gut Kohle rausspringen. Zwischen 70-100 Schleifen wären da durchaus denkbar. Welcher Core2Duo ist das?


----------



## Meriane (12. September 2009)

ohh vergessen zu schreiben...ein e4300 mit 1,8ghz


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Jo, also 50 für das Bundle werden es auf jeden. Und wenn ich denke, was ich da schon für meinen alten Ramsch bekommen habe, dann könnten auch mit Glück die 100 fallen.
Beim Netzteil sieht es eher schlecht aus. Würde es aber trotzdem extra machen.


----------



## Meriane (12. September 2009)

okay danke, werds morgen machen
Ebay will grad bei mir anrufen weil ich nicht an meinem normalen pc bin xD


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Grad mit ner ATI4770 Crysis getestet. Ich muss echt sagen, die Karte hat Power. Und hat mich gerade mal 80 Schleifen gekostet. 1650x1080 und Details auf Hoch läuft butterweich, nicht die kleinsten Ruckler.
Und der Lüfter ist echt mal superleise, obwohl er scheiß billig aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Also BIOS resetten ohne das Raid0 zu zerschießen geht, uind wenn soll man das leicht wiederherstelnnen können.
> Sei ejtzt mal dahiongestellt...
> 
> Also der PC läuft komplett an, bringt aber kein Bild und kein Piepen.
> ...


So fest kann man die Schrauben doch gar nicht anziehen, dass da was kaputt geht. Außer du hast nen Akkuschrauber benutzt^^

Bei der Grafikkarte hast ned zufällig vergessen den Stromstecker mim Netzteil zu verbinden?Bzw. den zus. 4-Pin Stromstecker fürs MB.
Sonst hört sich das ziemlich nach CPU an...


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Ist bei Win 7 eig Office dabei ?


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ist bei Win 7 eig Office dabei ?



Notepad ist dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Office kostet immer noch extra


----------



## Niranda (13. September 2009)

die cpu ging ja vorher^^
Bei der Graka steckt alles ordnungsgemäß drin, einmal 6er und einma 8er.
beim Mobo ist auch der 4er und der 24er (?) drin,
Alles gezogen und wieder neu gesteckt.


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Notepad ist dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ochman, dann hättense mal Home Premium 200€ kosten lassen sollen und office 2010 dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich habe jetzt Office 2007 heute bekommen, Gratis, als Vollversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das ich net letztes mal für 79€ bei Zack Zack gekauft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ochman, dann hättense mal Home Premium 200€ kosten lassen sollen und office 2010 dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solang es sich vermeiden lässt installier ich mir Office gar nicht erst. OpenOffice ist genau so gut.


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Ja, aber da ich die Vollversion umsonst habe nehme ich diese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch Visio 2007 oder so.


So bin nun Fernseh schaun, Nacht zusammen


----------



## Niranda (13. September 2009)

Wenn ich CPU draußen hab, müsste das MoBo doch dauerpiepen, oder? o_o"
Es tut sich garnix! :O


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Keine Boxen an  ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lasse gerade CCleaner einmal reinigen und er bleibt bei Papierkorb reinigen "hängen" also bei 21%. 

Da steht nut C:\Recycle.BIn\1-12-124-144-43454356-426546 Irgendwelche Zahlen und kommt net weiter.

Dazu wird der Rechner an dieser stelle etwa "lauter", naja er wird net richtig lauter nur es hört sich bissel wien knacken an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Keine Boxen an  ?



Hört sich zwar lustig an, könnte aber stimmen.
Hat dein Board vll einen Jumper der den Onboard Lautsprecher deaktiviert?


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ochman, dann hättense mal Home Premium 200€ kosten lassen sollen und office 2010 dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur weil du Office brauchst, sollen andere mehr für Windows bezahlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Open Office tut es für Ottto-Normalverbraucher auch völlig und da ist alles dabei.


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Na Microsoft hätte da bestimmt ne Lösung gefunden, sowas wie: Du kaufst Win 7 HP, istallierst es und kannst über das Anytime Upgrade oder so in den ersten 4 Wochen z.B. Office 2010 für 60€ kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder einfach eine Version mit und eine Ohne machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Grad mit ner ATI4770 Crysis getestet. Ich muss echt sagen, die Karte hat Power. Und hat mich gerade mal 80 Schleifen gekostet. 1650x1080 und Details auf Hoch läuft butterweich, nicht die kleinsten Ruckler.
> Und der Lüfter ist echt mal superleise, obwohl er scheiß billig aussieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das kann ich von meiner 4850 nicht behaubten. Hatte vorher eine 4650 und merke kaum Unterschiede. FarCry 2 läuft auch weniger hohen Details auch nicht gerade flüssig. In CSS und anderen Shooter ist es zwar auch höchsten Details mit AA flüssig, aber das war es vorher schon. Im FPS hat sich da nicht viel geändert. Einzigen Unterschied bemerke ich in WoW, wenn ich durch Icecrown fliege und meine Kamera dabei um 360° schwenke und keinen Ruckler dabei habe. 
Ich denke mal das wird an deiner restlichen Hardware liegen, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

ATI hat zum Teil große Probleme mit FarCry2. Ich hatte eine ATI4870 mit 1 GB und FarCry2 ruckelte. Deswegen ging sie auch zurück und es kam eine GTX260 und mit der lief es flüssig.

Und der Rest wie CSS, Wow und derartiges Gedöns ist für eine ATI4670 eh kein Problem. Also, ich kann nicht klagen. FarCry2 habe ich jetzt nicht getestet, aber Crysis mit 1650x1080 und sämtlichen Details auf hoch ist für eine 80 Euro Karte schon sehr ordentlich. Und es läuft wirklich butterweich.

Was hast du denn für restliche Hardware?


----------



## Vaishyana (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> ATI hat zum Teil große Probleme mit FarCry2. Ich hatte eine ATI4870 mit 1 GB und FarCry2 ruckelte. Deswegen ging sie auch zurück und es kam eine GTX260 und mit der lief es flüssig.
> 
> Und der Rest wie CSS, Wow und derartiges Gedöns ist für eine ATI4670 eh kein Problem. Also, ich kann nicht klagen. FarCry2 habe ich jetzt nicht getestet, aber Crysis mit 1650x1080 und sämtlichen Details auf hoch ist für eine 80 Euro Karte schon sehr ordentlich. Und es läuft wirklich butterweich.
> 
> Was hast du denn für restliche Hardware?



Einen Athlon 5800+ , 4GB im Dual-Channel und ein (neu mit der Graka gekauft) 400Watt NT von BeQuiet!.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. September 2009)

@ Nira: Sind die Speaker denn angeschlossen? Das du garnix hörst is ungewöhnlich...^^ Sollten sie dran sein, könntest du tatsächlich recht ham mit deiner Vermutung. An deiner Stelle würd ich aber trotzdem ma alles abziehen, sprich: GraKa, RAM, HDDs, Laufwerk(e), sonstige Steckkarten. Sollte es dann wieder nen Mucks machen -> Langsam wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine CPU-Kühler gebraucht zurückgeben kann? Also über die 14 Tage Regel. Zubehör und Verpackung hab ich noch nur die WLP nicht mehr. Hab ihn HWV gekauft.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. September 2009)

Anrufen, nachfragen. Eventuell is HWV kulant. Verpflichtet zur Rücknahme sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Gut, daß liegt dann auf jedenfall am Rest. Ein 5800er AMD bremst eine ATI4850 auf jedenfall aus. Und für FarCry2 ist die CPU schlicht zu low.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. September 2009)

Ah, schau an:

HD5750/5770

Sehr intressant, vor allem die Info, dass die 5770 die Performance der HD4890 erreichen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Anrufen, nachfragen. Eventuell is HWV kulant. Verpflichtet zur Rücknahme sind sie aber nicht.


Eigentlich müssten sie das doch schon sein, es ist doch eigentlich so, dass man alles was man im I-Net bestellt 2 wochen lang ohne Angaben von Gründen zurückgeben kann, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine CPU-Kühler gebraucht zurückgeben kann? Also über die 14 Tage Regel. Zubehör und Verpackung hab ich noch nur die WLP nicht mehr. Hab ihn HWV gekauft.


Da er benutzt ist und die WLP fehlt kann es schon sein, dass sie ihn nicht zurücknehmen. Aber frag einfach nach, evtl bekommst du nur einen Teil des Geldes wieder.

Um welchen Kühler gehts denn und warum willst ihn zurückgeben?


----------



## RaDon27 (13. September 2009)

Ups, ich dachte du meinst mit dem "Über die 14 Tage Regel", dass du den Kühler schon mehr als 2 Wochen besitzt^^

Jo, dann sollte es gehn. Bedenke aber, dass da wohl seitens HWV ne Wertminderung reklamiert wird (Geöffneter/gebrauchter Artikel, WLP benutzt). An deiner Stelle würd ich trotzdem einfach mal anrufen.

Edit: und sollte nen Umtausch netmehr möglich sein --> eBay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Ah, schau an:
> 
> HD5750/5770
> 
> ...



Hui unter 200€ soll die kosten...ich hoffe mal die hat dann auch einen HDMI-Anschluss so wie die 4870 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine CPU-Kühler gebraucht zurückgeben kann? Also über die 14 Tage Regel. Zubehör und Verpackung hab ich noch nur die WLP nicht mehr. Hab ihn HWV gekauft.



Innerhalb von 14 Tagen müssen sie ihn zurücknehmen. Aber wenn du die Packung bereits aufgerissen hast und der Kühler im Einsatz war, bzw. auch die Paste schon fehlt, dann stellt das einen Wertverlust da, den natürlich nur du allein zu tragen hast und nicht Hardwareversand.de. Das sollte dir aber auch klar sein. Denn die können den Kühler ja nicht mehr als neu verkaufen.

Von daher wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht mehr den vollen Betrag zurück bekommen.


----------



## RaDon27 (13. September 2009)

Die beiden Flaggschiffe sollen ja 2x DVI, 1x HDMI und 1x DisplayPort haben. Da wird deine Hoffnung bestimmt net enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2009)

Ich bin auch ma wieder da ;D


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Ich glaub, ich muss mir so eine ATI5870 holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: jetzt wird dann gleich mal die Update-Funktion von Windows Vista auf Windows 7 Proffesional getestet. Mal schauen, ob das was taugt.^^

Das mit den 1600 Shadern der ATI5870 scheint nun wohl gesichert zu sein. Würde mich jetzt noch die Bit-Breite des Speicherinterfaces interessieren. Verbrauch unter Last ist angeblich 180 Watt.
Und im Idle soll sie sehr, sehr sparsam sein. 28 Watt im Idle hab ich gerade gelesen. Das wäre ja echt mal fett.

http://www.game7.de/pc/0396-ati/news/n099c...er-fuer-399.php

Aber 399 Dollar wären schon ein heftiger Preis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muss mir so eine ATI5870 holen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowie man ATI kennt ist der Preis bestimmt bald so um 250 Euro rum.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und der Mugen ist auch geil. 43° und alle Kerne 100% Load! Muahahaha...geiles Teil! Eigentlich sollte ich ihn gleich bei mir reinbauen.^^



Was erzählt denn Asoriel ca. 1x die Woche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HD5870 klingt echt verdammt gut, aber ich werde sie mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die HD5870 klingt echt verdammt gut, aber ich werde sie mir nicht kaufen.



Da reden wir dann nochmal darüber, wenn ich sie bereits habe und euch wochenlang zuspamme, wie geil sie ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

naja, der Grund warum ich sie nicht kaufen werde ist ganz einfach: Ich hab die GTX275 nagelneu verbaut, die fliegt so schnell nicht wieder raus. Ich denk mal, eine neue Grafikkarte gibts bei mir erst Ende 2010 wieder.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

*Ironie /on*

Ach, so lange willst du sie behalten?

*Ironie /off*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

naja, das waren ja mehr oder weniger "unglückliche" Umstände. Meinen großen PC hab ich verkauft und kurz darauf hat mir jemand 130&#8364; für die beiden HD4830 geboten. Da musste ich nicht lange überlegen. Problem: Ich hatte garkeine Grafikkarte mehr, also musste schnell was her, und das war eben die GTX275. Ansonsten hätte ich auf die neue ATI-Generation gewartet und dann zugeschlagen, aber ca. 8-10 Wochen ohne PC geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob es nicht eine HD4890 werden soll, bin jetzt aber froh, mal wieder eine Nvidia zu haben. Meine letzte Nvidia war eine MSI FX5200 in einer sehr frühen Version eines HTPCs.

Das war das Schmuckstück: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Naja, soooo lange hätte es ja nicht mehr gedauert. Angeblich stehen sie ab 23. September im Laden. Und so wie ich gelesen habe, ist diese Auskunft sogar offiziell.


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

GTX260 ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

ATI5870 incoming! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verhöcker meine GTX260, oder ich verhöcher meine 8800GTS und bau mir die GTX in den Zweitrechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

kaufst dir tatsächlich eine?


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwfAvDlmWF8


Sehr geiles Lied


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kaufst dir tatsächlich eine?



Könnte gut passieren, so wie ich mich kenne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. September 2009)

Hi kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

ich suche ein grafik treiber für mein "sony vaio PCG-C1VE"

habe bis jetzt keine seite gefunden wo ich sie kostenlos runterladen kann......

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwfAvDlmWF8
> 
> 
> Sehr geiles Lied



Naja, ich finde Das eine Lied von La Roux oder so ganz gut, glaub heißt Bulletproof.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

kann es sein, dass das Ding schon steinalt ist?

Du hättest können einfach nach der Grafikkarte googeln können (ATI Rage Mobility) und wärst dann sicher sehr schnell auf den Treiber gekommen.

http://www.treiber-world.de/treiber-Grafik...1101384836.html


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Auf der Seite der Hersteller wird man auch immer sehr schnell fündig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://support.vaio.sony.eu/computing/vaio...1VE&l=de_DE


----------



## neo1986 (13. September 2009)

ja is schon zimlich alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke an alle ich werd mal gugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQdC7h609k8


Gefällt mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies aber besser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IWVq7zSBlA


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Habt ihr ne gute Anleitung wie ich unter Suse Linux den Ati-Treiber installieren kann?
Ich bin jetzt nach dem offiziellen Wiki gegangen(sowohl die dt. als auch engl. Version) und jedesmal hat es damit geendet, dass nach einem Neustart nichts mehr ging. Nur noch ein schwarzes Bildschirm und in die Konsole komm ich dann auch nicht mehr.

http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:ATI_Treiber_unt...SE_installieren
und
http://en.opensuse.org/Howto/ATI_Driver
hab ich schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Niranda (13. September 2009)

Sooo...
ich hab den Fehöer gefunden *freu* =D

Das ganze ATX-System ist inkompatibel zu meinem ATX Gehäuse XDDDDD

Im ausgebauten zusammengebauten zustand funzt es, im gehäuse nicht mehr^^


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Sooo...
> ich hab den Fehöer gefunden *freu* =D
> 
> Das ganze ATX-System ist inkompatibel zu meinem ATX Gehäuse XDDDDD
> ...



Ich dachte du hast nur den Kühler ausgetauscht, da muss das System doch vorher auch gelaufen sein.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

Kurzschluss am MB-Tray?


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Geil, ich glaub, ich habe gerade meinen Brenner endgültig ins Nirvana geschickt, in dem ich die falsche Firmware geflasht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Drecksteil. Windows 7 64 bit Professional deutsch ist auf MSDN verfügbar und ich wollte installieren. Brenner bootet nicht und liest auch sonst nen alten Scheiß von CD.
Dachte ich mir, machste mal nen Firmwareflash, nur leider war es das falsche. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr booten, wenn der Brenner angeschlossen ist.^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts keine Möglichkeit den Brenner zurück zu flashen? Für dich müsste man nen Brenner mit Doppel-Firmware auf den Markt bringen, quasi das Pendant zum Dual Bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. September 2009)

mein pc lief auch vorher normal^^

was soll ich unter MoBo-Tray verstehen?^^


----------



## Rethelion (13. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> mein pc lief auch vorher normal^^
> 
> was soll ich unter MoBo-Tray verstehen?^^



Den Teil vom Gehäuse auf dem das MB festgeschraubt wird.
Kann ja sein, dass ein Abstandshalter falsch gesetzt ist und die Platine vom Board berührt.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, die gibt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ihn jetzt auch auf die richtige Version geflasht, aber brachte leider auch nichts. Jetzt kann ich zwar wieder booten und alles und der Brenner wird auch wieder als funktionierend ganz normal angezeigt, aber die Tatsache, daß er keine CD's mehr lesen will, ist nach wie vor vorhanden. Naja, ich hab ja noch Gewährleistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. September 2009)

ne, alle abstandshalter sitzen in den lächern, wo sie hin sollen.

@Klos:
Ich geh in Media Markt rein, will nen DVD Brenner kaufen - für nen FIrmen PC,
da stehn 1000stück im regal
ich geh hin
greif in der mitte rein
einen aus den hinteren reihen
kauf den
schließ an
bastel 2 tage rum
und bring den wieder zurück

ich hab genau den erwischt, der kaputt war, genau den aus den tausenden.... xD


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

hast scheinbar allgemein ne Menge Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

Ich hab auch immer viel Glück.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

warum?

painschkes, hast du jetzt eigentlich wieder Internet?


----------



## painschkes (13. September 2009)

_Schon seid Tagen :X

Und ja , der Sticky wird noch überarbeitet heute (in der Nacht?) :X_


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2009)

Wollt ich auch gerade fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin jetzt auch wieder da, morgen Ferien vorbei.. und eben den neuen Stundenplan gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Na dann ein dickes GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

ich werd mal wieder TM:NF spielen gehen. Bin jetzt bei den schwarzen Strecken, aber die sind echt heftig!


----------



## Meriane (13. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch gerade fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt erst wieder Schule?
Ich bin schon mitten in der Klausur-Phase -.-


----------



## Ceek (13. September 2009)

Bayern eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gehts auch am Dienstag los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2009)

Nix Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BaWü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dann wohl aus Bayern, oder?


----------



## Ceek (13. September 2009)

Ja (grad noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin auch Nahe an der Grenze zu Bayern, 30 Kilometer dann bin ich in Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr eigentlich schon gesehn, der neue iPod nano hat jetzt eine Kamera mit der man Videos aufnehmen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Daten klingen nach der gleichen Kamera wie sie im iPhone 3GS ist, wundert mich dass Apple das gemacht hat...


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

man kann aber keine Fotos machen. Grund: Dann hätte man eine andere Kamera verbauen müssen und dann wäre der iPod dicker geworden. Ist eine eigens für den iPod entwickelte, nicht die vom 3GS.


----------



## Meriane (13. September 2009)

Sollten sie im ipod touch auch machen.
Aber dass die keine Fotos machen kann halte ich für schwachsinnig fon apple


----------



## Ceek (13. September 2009)

Das mit dem iPod ist ja echt ein Blödsinn, wenn ich so einen hätte, würde die Kamera "in der Ecke verstauben" weil ich dafür keinen Sinn sehe. Über nen Sinn für ne Kamera in nem Handy kann man sich ja streiten, aber in nem reinen Musikplayer wie dem Nano...


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2009)

Wird ja spekuliert dass das auch passiert, bezweifle ich aber. Die werden sicher nicht die Hardware vom iTouch an die das iPhones annähern.
Der hat aber auch ein Hardwareupdate hinter sich, das 32 GB und (das neue) 64 GB Modell haben Sprachsteuerung und 'verbesserte Leistung' (ich schätze mal einfach die höhere CPU Taktung und mehr Ram wie beim 3GS) und unterstützt jetzt Open GL ES 2.0.

Wer hat gestern eigentlich alles Schlag den Raab gesehn?^^


----------



## Meriane (13. September 2009)

Ich habs nicht gesehen, aber grad auf youtube in den comments gelesen, dass der typ wohl ein übelstes ar***loch war ^^


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er wurde regelrecht ausgebuht (Sehr geil auch wie Raab da meint 'Ich verlier ungern, aber heute besonders' ^^ ) als er gewonnen hat, und das kann ich auch verstehen. Noch arroganter geht ja echt nicht.
Und wie der laufend mit sich selber geredet hat... ich fand den Kommentar des Sportkommentators da ganz passend, der meinte so
"Ich hab das Gefühl wir haben hier Hans und Martin die immer miteinander streiten"
Gibt ja genug Videos auf Youtube, das hier fand ich besonders lächerlich... genau wie beim Diskuswerfen, erst aufspielen ('Soll ich überhaupt nochmal werfen?') und dann abgezogen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (13. September 2009)

Hehe diskuswerfen ist ja geil..."Soll ich überhaupt noch werfen? Willst du nochmal?"
und dann verliert er haushoch xD


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und ja , der Sticky wird noch überarbeitet heute (in der Nacht?) :X_


Eher morgen, muss heut früh ins Bett weil Schule und Schlafmangel (2 Abende, 2 mal bis mindestens 3 am abtanzen....böse ;D)


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hehe diskuswerfen ist ja geil..."Soll ich überhaupt noch werfen? Willst du nochmal?"
> und dann verliert er haushoch xD


Ja, das war schon sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste war aber immer noch beim Auswendig lernen... wie der 'gute' Hans-Martin es trotz seinem angeblichen IQ von 140 nicht geschafft als 5 Wörter auswenig zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war schon der Lacher das Abends ^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

ich schau mir gerade die Videos an...der ist ja echt unglaublich!


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

Finde es auch etwas überflüssig dem Nano eine Video Kamera einzubauen, aber wenn man dem iPod Touch eine Kamera einzubauen, würde jeder sich dann eher ein iPod Touch zulegen, allein wegen 64GB und man kann auch reden. 


Zu Schlag den Raab, habe gestern alles geschaut, der war mir von Anfang an schon unshympatisch. Aber der Anfang wie der Raab das erste Spiel dem so auf die Fresse geschlagen hat mit dem Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so richtig arrogant, da war ein Spiel: Zählen, ein Bild und man musste zählen wie viel z.B. Autos zusehen sind. Raab drückt: 13, er dann so: HAHA sind 12 ... -.-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Ci8gA1Fh8...feature=related
Guckt euch mal 2:48 genau an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. September 2009)

ich hab allgemein viel pech in meinem leben. mir fällt mehr negatives als positives ein. =(
von schwerer Kindheit mit folgen, über Stimme verlieren bis hin zum abstraktierten Tod ist alles dabei...

Doch worüber ich glücklich bin ist mein Freund, mit dem ich schon über 7 jahre zusammen bin <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich liebe dich schadz =(

------------------------------

Apple spinnt eh iwie... das iPhone kann auch kein Flash wiedergeben.... XD


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2009)

Ist nicht wirklich notwendig Niranda, wäre aber sicherlich sehr nützlich für Leute die oft mit dem iPhone ins Internet gehen.

Schaut euch mal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Ci8gA1Fh8...feature=related

2:48 an ^^


6:00 Raab :>


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> [...] über Stimme verlieren [...]



Wie denn das?


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

Hat von euch jemand FarCry2 schon unter Windows 7 im DirectX10 Modus versucht? Bei mir läuft es nur unter DirectX9. Sobald ich auf 10 stelle, kommen nur noch komische Farben.


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Zu Schlag den Raab, habe gestern alles geschaut, der war mir von Anfang an schon unshympatisch. Aber der Anfang wie der Raab das erste Spiel dem so auf die Fresse geschlagen hat mit dem Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab erst ab Fußball gesehn, aber hört sich lustig an ^^
Btw, ich hab noch das Vid vom 'Auswendig lernen' - Spiel gefunden eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wir übrigens gerade bei Apple sind : Nichts gegen die, aber etwas... merkwürdig... finde ich es dann doch dass sich die Keynote vom neusten Special Event seit ner Woche nicht runterladen lässt...
Wenn man es runterlädt sind es nur 5 MB und das Video läuft nur 15 Sekunden, wenn man es streamen will kommt diese tolle Meldung :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte eigentlich meinen dass Apple da am wenigsten ein Problem haben sollte, das wird schließlich von ihren Servern gehostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. September 2009)

Sehr nett

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1955


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

japp, stimmt. Der Doppelslotkühler macht einiges her. Eigentlich ist der bei so einer Karte schon oversized, aber damit ist es absolut silent.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (14. September 2009)

Hallo, 


ich hab gerade eine meldung von meinen GDATA 2010 bekommen.

Ihr Rechner wurden von einem entfernten Rechner auf offene Internet-Dienste (Ports) gescannt.

Netzwerk Info:

Netzwerk : LAN-Verbindung

Entfernter Rechner : 79.171.200.128

wolte mich da wer hacken? oder was O.o


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich hab gerade eine meldung von meinen GDATA 2010 bekommen.
> ...



Jep, wenn ich nen Portscan mache, dann habe ich meist nichts gutes im Sinn. Hast du denn offene Ports?


----------



## Rethelion (14. September 2009)

Hm gehört die IP zu Jamba?

http://dnstools.com/?count=1&lookup=on...8&submit=Go!


----------



## SIERRA 117 (14. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jep, wenn ich nen Portscan mache, dann habe ich meist nichts gutes im Sinn. Hast du denn offene Ports?


nein nicht das ich wüste... ich lade aber auch gerade den aion client noch mal über ein P2P programm kann das von da kommen?

EDIT: http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_tracer/79.171.200.128 vielleicht solle ich da mal Kingeln... xD


----------



## SIERRA 117 (14. September 2009)

sry Dobble post


----------



## Drydema (14. September 2009)

das ip tracking funktioniert eh nicht da es nur bis zur nächsten vermittlungsstelle geht was bei mir ca 50 km weiter weg war


----------



## SIERRA 117 (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube das war nur falscher alarm.... hab mal ge Googlet... und hab das im chip forum gefunden

A: Gar nichts. Firewalls wie Norton PF oder ZoneAlarm melden da etwas völlig Harmloses: Pings und Portscans VON AUSSEN. Egal, ob diese Kontaktversuche nun von einem Hacker oder einem Webserver kommen, können sie absolut nichts Schlimmes bewirken. Es wird lediglich versucht festzustellen, ob ein bestimmter Dienst auf deinem PC läuft und ob dieser Daten über einen bestimmten Port entgegenzunehmen bereit ist - MEHR NICHT. Nochmal: DAS IST HARMLOS! 
Leider ordnen diese Firewalls einer solchen Anfrage automatisch (und unzulässigerweise) einen bösartigen Verursacher in Form eines Trojaners zu. Nun gibt es aber 65536 Ports, von denen die meisten frei verfügbar sind. Ein Trojaner kann auf fast jeden dieser Ports eingestellt werden, hat aber einen "Standardport", den die Firewall-Regel kennt. Natürlich wird kein Script-Kiddie oder Hacker so bescheuert sein, genau diesen Standardport zu benutzen, denn an dem würde der Trojaner ja sofort erkannt. 
VIEL WICHTIGER: 
Damit von einem Trojaner eine Gefahr ausgehen kann (Fernsteuerung des PC, Spionage usw.), MUSS ER AUF DEINEM PC INSTALLIERT SEIN!!!! Und diese Installation erfolgt durch DICH, den User, indem du eine nicht vertrauenswürdige Datei ohne ausreichend zuverlässigen Virenschutz herunterlädtst und dann auch noch startest!!! 
Wenn du also mit Hilfe eines guten Viren-und/oder Trojanerscanners (1) sicherstellen kannst, dass kein Trojaner bei dir installiert ist, kann dir auch keiner etwas anhaben.

EDIT: ihr hab ich noch mehr.... 

Da jeder Dienst, der im Internet angeboten wird, ein potentielles Einfallstor für Angreifer ist, scannen einige Leute das Internet nach Maschinen mit offenen Ports. Ein solcher Portscan erfolgt in der Regel automatisiert. In den entsprechenden Tools muss nur ein mehr oder weniger großes IP-Netz angegeben werden. Diese Tools untersuchen dann alle IP-Adresse im angegeben Netz nach offen Ports und bekannten Sicherheitslücken. In den Netzen der großen Internet Provider sind mehrere Zugriffsversuche pro Minute vollkommen normal. 

Personal Firewalls wie Kerio, ZoneAlarm oder Symantec Norton Internet Security protokollieren nun diese Zugriffe in ihren Logfiles. Solange es beim Versuch eines Zugriffes bleibt, sind diese Scans vollkommen harmlos. Über den Nutzwert solcher Desktop Firewall informiert die FAQ der Newsgroup de.comp.security.firewall (siehe unten). 

Auch das von der Firewall oft angezeigte Ping (ICMP Echo Request) auf den eigenen PC oder Router ist harmlos.


----------



## Gomel (14. September 2009)

Erste Benchmarks von der 5870 auch wenns nur der Vantage und Hawx sind,sieht man wie ich finde doch ziemliche Leistung der Karte


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2009)

_Aua , die geht aber gut ab o_o_


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

Was zur Hölle?! Das Ding geht ja los wie Sau! Bin mal auf weitere Benchmarks gespannt.


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2009)

Hoffentlich kann ich mich bis Weihnachten noch zusammenreißen. Aber ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass ich Ende September blindlings zuschlagen werde. -.-


----------



## Gomel (14. September 2009)

Und davon solls noch eine X2 geben,was wir wohl mit Dx11 alles an Grafik geboten bekommen,aber so lässt sich auch erklären wie die Bildrate mit den ganzen Bildschirmen so hoch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. September 2009)

Dann bau ich mir nen SUper Rechner mit 2 Phenom II X4 955 und 4 5870 X2 im Quad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann bau ich mir nen SUper Rechner mit 2 Phenom II X4 955 und 4 5870 X2 im Quad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du schon mal dabei bist, nehm ich fürn Zehner auch einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (14. September 2009)

Najo,Crossfire-X skalliert nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok,bei extremen Kantenglättungen merkst du kaum noch Einbrüche bei den Bildern aber sonst,aber durch Dx11 soll ja stärker paralelliesiert werden vielleicht skalliert dann Crossfire ja besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,soweit ich weiss gibt es keine Dual-Sockel Mainboards im Heimbereich,wenn doch,na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

naja, das fast schon legendäre Intel Skulltrail war für die Stufe über Enthusiast. Da kamen dann 2 QX9775 drauf und ab ging die Post.


----------



## Falathrim (14. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann bau ich mir nen SUper Rechner mit 2 Phenom II X4 955 und 4 5870 X2 im Quad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was machst du dann damit?
Folding @ Home?


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann damit?
> Folding @ Home?



Wenn man der PS2 Marschflugkörper gesteuert hat, dann steuert man mit dem Rechner John Malkovich. (Ja, der arme Kerl muss mal wieder herhalten)


----------



## Rethelion (14. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann bau ich mir nen SUper Rechner mit 2 Phenom II X4 955 und 4 5870 X2 im Quad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kannst ja gleich auf die AMD 12Kerner warten, und von denen 2Stk


----------



## Gomel (14. September 2009)

Der Magny-Cours ist aber ein Serverprozzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Bulldozer soll ja auch Multithreathing können,wenn der auch so ein Leistungsbündel wird wie die 5xxx Serie,dann kann Amd vielleicht ja sogar mit Intel mithalten..


----------



## Nebola (14. September 2009)

Rum stehen und sagen ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (14. September 2009)

Welche Temperaturen darf eigentlich so ein phenom II x4 955 haben?
Hab grade vom Boxed auf den Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro Kühler gewechselt. Jetzt hab ich im idle 42°. Beim Boxed wars weniger.


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

wahrscheinlich dreht der Feezer64 langsamer. Idle ist aber eh uninteressant, load ist das was zählt.

Also: Prime95 anwerfen und testen.


----------



## Meriane (14. September 2009)

63° jetzt mit Prime und überall 100% load.


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

passt doch. Da seh ich nix kritisches.


----------



## Meriane (14. September 2009)

hab grad nochmal im inet geguckt. Auf der AMD homepage ist als maximale temperatur 62° angegeben.
Im Moment bin ich bei 65°, Tendenz steigend -.-
Edit: okay, anscheinend bleibt es jetzt bei den 65°. Meint ihr ich sollte da dringend was tun?


----------



## RaDon27 (14. September 2009)

Jesus Christ...

Die 5870 geht ja ab wie sau o0 Wird nochn teures Jahr. Den neuen MediaPlayer von Samsung, evtl ne PS3 und ne GraKa?  Uiui^^


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Der Magny-Cours ist aber ein Serverprozzi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle Rechner können Multithreading. Sogar ein uralter Singlecore kann Multithreading. Aber, er kann sie halt nich wirklich analog abarbeiten. Sondern vielmehr weißt der Scheduler jeden Thread für kurze Zeit die CPU zu.

Aber Multithreading kann er trotzdem. Sonst würde dein Windows nämlich nicht drauf laufen. Mach mal deinen Taskmanager auf unter Prozesse und schalte unter Ansicht "Threads" frei. Und dann schau mal, wieviele Threads da am laufen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> hab grad nochmal im inet geguckt. Auf der AMD homepage ist als maximale temperatur 62° angegeben.
> Im Moment bin ich bei 65°, Tendenz steigend -.-
> Edit: okay, anscheinend bleibt es jetzt bei den 65°. Meint ihr ich sollte da dringend was tun?


Also 65Grad ist schon zuviel, aber Prime95 ist schon eine Belastung die man im Normalbetrieb nie erlebt.
Deshalb wäre wichtiger welche Temps du beim Spielen hast. Solange du dort unter 62Grad bleibst ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Ogil (14. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Alle Rechner können Multithreading. Sogar ein uralter Singlecore kann Multithreading.


Ja - die Leute werfen halt gern Hyper-Threading und Multi-Threading in einen Topf. Und Hyper-Threading (also quasi Multi-Threading in Hardware) ist halt das was diverse Intel-CPUs koennen und was einen echten Leistungsvorteil bringen wuerde wenn die Software darauf optimiert waere.


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2009)

_Btw , alle die den Sticky in der Sig haben bitte neu verlinken - Radon zB. :X_


----------



## RaDon27 (14. September 2009)

erledigt :]


----------



## Elda (14. September 2009)

Nabend,
Bräuchte mal kurz eure hilfe.
Bei meinem Notebook funktioniert die Maus/das Touchpad nicht mehr seit ich den ausgemacht hab was soll ich nun machen?
Touchpad ist an aber geht irgendwie nicht : /


----------



## Asoriel (14. September 2009)

Rethelion/Meriane: Dass die AMD-CPUs so temperaturempfindlich sind wusste ich nicht...


----------



## Independent (14. September 2009)

Hm, irgendwie kriege ich den Link in der Sig net gebacken. Er will immer Redirecten und setzt automatisch noch ein zusätzliches http vorndran Oo

Sry, kenn mich nur bescheiden aus mit HTMLl-Kram ^^


----------



## Elda (14. September 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Bräuchte mal kurz eure hilfe.
> Bei meinem Notebook funktioniert die Maus/das Touchpad nicht mehr seit ich den ausgemacht hab was soll ich nun machen?
> Touchpad ist an aber geht irgendwie nicht : /


Weiß keiner was ich machen könnte? : /


----------



## Ogil (14. September 2009)

Zur Not den Treiber fuers Touchpad neu installieren.


----------



## Rethelion (14. September 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Bräuchte mal kurz eure hilfe.
> Bei meinem Notebook funktioniert die Maus/das Touchpad nicht mehr seit ich den ausgemacht hab was soll ich nun machen?
> Touchpad ist an aber geht irgendwie nicht : /



Hast du evtl eine Tastenkombination mit der das Touchpad deaktiviert werden kann, bzw. einen Knopf oberhalb der Tastatur?
Bei einigen Notebooks kann man nämlich mit der FN-Taste und den F1-F12 Tasten das Pad ausschalten.


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2009)

Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder etwas Rat. Das Thema diesmal: Festplatten

Da meine aktuelle Festplatte (sagenhafte 160GB groß) bis zum bersten gefüllt ist und in den nächsten Monaten viel speicherplatzintensive Heimarbeit auf mich zukommt, will ich mir eine neue Festplatte zulegen. Die Größe sollte sich zwischen 600GB (absolutes Minimum) und 1TB bewegen. Der Preis sollte nicht unbedingt über 70€ gehen und die Platte sollte leise sein. Verwendet wird sie für Games und Videoschnitt.

Ich hab mir mal zwei Rausgesucht:
- Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB (SpinPoint F3) für 59,90€
- Western Digital WD7500AADS 750 GB für 59,90€

Ich frage mich jetzt nur, warum die Western Digital genauso teuer ist wie die größere Samsung. Gibt es da gravierende Vorteile? Ich konnte in den Produktbeschreibungen nichts finden aus dem ich eindeutige Schlüsse ziehen kann. Was mir auch durch den Kopf schwirrt ist die Frage, wie performant das System ist, wenn ich Betriebssystem und Anwendung (z.B Hdro oder Premiere Pro) physisch auf der selben Platte sind. Für eine Raptor als OS-Platte möchte ich eigentlich kein Geld investieren und meine 160GB Platte ist für die Aufgabe ohnehin zu langsam.

Ich danke schon mal für Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. September 2009)

Hossa,
könnte mir jemand den Tag geben, mit den ich meine Sig unten auf die Zusammenstellung verlinken kann?

Ich krieg das net gebacken^^


----------



## Elda (14. September 2009)

Pad ist angestellt funktioniert dennoch nicht. Maus geht auch nicht merkwürdig...


----------



## Klos1 (14. September 2009)

Die Samsung F3 1 TB habe ich gerade hier in nem Rechner, den ich für nen Bekannten gebaut habe. Die Performance ist ordentlich und die Lautstärke angemessen. Allerdings empfinde ich sie nicht ganz so laufruhig, wie die F1. Ich würde auf jedenfall empfehlen, die Festplatte zu entkoppeln. Aber dann passt das auf jedenfall.


----------



## Desdinova (15. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Samsung F3 1 TB habe ich gerade hier in nem Rechner, den ich für nen Bekannten gebaut habe. Die Performance ist ordentlich und die Lautstärke angemessen. Allerdings empfinde ich sie nicht ganz so laufruhig, wie die F1. Ich würde auf jedenfall empfehlen, die Festplatte zu entkoppeln. Aber dann passt das auf jedenfall.



Dank dir für Antwort Klos.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, könnte ich mir also auch gleich eine SP F1 holen? Die kostet gerade mal 3€ mehr und wenn die ruhiger läuft, ist es mir das allemal wert. Leider werde ich aus den Produktbeschreibungen bei Alternate nicht richtig schlau. Was unterscheidet denn die F1 von der F3? Und wie sieht eine Caviar Green oder teure Caviar Black im Vergleich dazu aus? Leider sind die Infos dazu sehr spärlich, so dass ich bei jeder Platte eigentlich die selben Werte lese, die über die Leistung aber scheinbar wenig aussagen.

Wenn ich mir mein Geschreibe so durchlese, will ich eigentlich auf folgendes raus: Wenn es eine schnelle und hochwertige 600GB - 750GB Platte für einen ähnlichen Preis wie eine 1TB Platte gibt, dann würde ich eher zu der schnelleren/hochwertigeren tendieren. Also lieber mehr Qualität als Quantität. Zudem fühle ich mich sehr zu WesternDigital hingezogen, da ich bei denen noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab und die von der Qualität her, glaube ich, ganz gut sind.

Vielleicht mache ich was die Festplattenfrage jetzt angeht auch aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten, aber seit ich hier im Forum mitlese interessiert mich irgendwie immer mehr, was ich da kaufe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Die Cavier Green kannst du mit der Black und Samsung F1 oder F2 nicht vergleichen. Die Green ist auf Effizienz getrimmt. Sie bietet nicht die Leistung der anderen beiden, braucht aber auch weniger Energie. Die Black ist auch nicht gerade für Laufruhe bekannt. Also lauter wird die F3 Spinpoint auch nicht sein.

Die F3 Spinpoint ist die Weiterentwicklung der F1. Sie soll quasi alle Vorteile der F1 und der F2 in einer Platte vereinen. Von der Performance, sowohl in der Zugriffszeit, als auch von der I/O-Performance dürften sich F1 und Black nicht viel nehmen. Vielleicht minimale Vorteile für die Black. Einen direkten Test der F3 1 TB kenne ich nicht, jedoch nehme ich nicht an, daß sie als Weiterentwicklung der F1 Spinpoint langsamer als diese sein soll.


----------



## Desdinova (15. September 2009)

Ah, ok. Das bringt schon mehr Licht ins Dunkel. Dann werde ich mir die Spinpoint F3 kaufen. Wie entkopple ich die Platte denn am besten in einem 3,5" Slot? Oder ist das nur möglich in dem ich einen 5,25" Slot opfere?

Hab was entkoppeln angeht nur sowas gefunden: Klick


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Das geht mit allen Laufwerken. Im Prinzip bräuchtest du ja nur ganz dünne Gummiringe z.b., die zwischen Platte und Gehäuse sind.
So das sich die Vibrationen nicht auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Darum geht es.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## Desdinova (15. September 2009)

Ich hab das Antec Three Hundred.

Meine aktuelle Festplatte ist auch nicht entkoppelt und wenn das schon mit Gummiringen geht wäre das super.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Muss ich später mal nach Bildern suchen. Gibt es da nen Festplattenschlitten, oder wie hängen die bei dir drin?


----------



## Desdinova (15. September 2009)

Ne, Schlitten gibts keinen. Auf dem Bild kann man's ganz gut sehen: Klick


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Jo, sieht nach reinschieben und von außen verschrauben aus. Wenn da also an jeden Loch zum Beispiel so ein Gummiring, ähnlich einer Beilagscheibe dazwischen geschoben wird, so das die Festplatte nich direkt das Metal des Gehäuses berührt, dann ist sie somit schon entkoppelt.


----------



## Desdinova (15. September 2009)

Alles klar, danke dir. Dann hol ich mir die Gummiringe einfach im Baumarkt.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. September 2009)

Zu der neuen PC-Zusammenstellung (Sticky) würden mich zwei Sachen interessieren:

1. Hat es einen speziellen Grund warum der I5 nirgendwo auftaucht?

2. Seit wann ist eine GTX 285 preisleistungsmäßig empfehlenswert? Ist mir entgangen, dass sie im Verhältniss zur GTX 275 so stark im Preis gefallen ist?


----------



## xdave78 (15. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Zu der neuen PC-Zusammenstellung (Sticky) würden mich zwei Sachen interessieren:
> 
> 1. Hat es einen speziellen Grund warum der I5 nirgendwo auftaucht?
> 
> 2. Seit wann ist eine GTX 285 preisleistungsmäßig empfehlenswert? Ist mir entgangen, dass sie im Verhältniss zur GTX 275 so stark im Preis gefallen ist?


Warum stellst die Frage denn nich oben im Sticky? Ich schätze btw auch, dass das Teil nochmal überholt wird sobald die neuen Vernichtungswaffen durch ATI released werden^^


----------



## Yaggoth (15. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Warum stellst die Frage denn nich oben im Sticky? Ich schätze btw auch, dass das Teil nochmal überholt wird sobald die neuen Vernichtungswaffen durch ATI released werden^^




na wir sollen den doch nicht wieder zumüllen ^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> sobald die neuen Vernichtungswaffen durch ATI released werden^^



Jop und dann kommt NVIDIA und vernichtet ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Jop und dann kommt NVIDIA und vernichtet ATI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachdem ATI schon gute 3 Monate gewütet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2009)

Also das hier musste ich echt 2 mal lesen um es zu glauben - war der Typ total dicht oder stoned als er das Interview gegeben hat?
http://www.golem.de/0909/69842.html



> Kotick sagt, er habe vor zehn Jahren absichtlich neue Mitarbeiter aus anderen Branchen zu Activision gebracht, um "den Spaß aus der Entwicklung von Videospielen" zu vertreiben.





> Er versuche, bei Activision eine Atmosphäre von "Kleingläubigkeit, Schwarzseherei und Angst" zu etablieren, um die Mitarbeiter insbesondere angesichts der Finanz- und Wirtschaftskrise dazu zu bringen, stark auf die Kosten zu achten.





> Die habe nur ein Ziel: Künftig einen operativen Gewinn von 50 Prozent zu erzielen. Intern würden nur "Profite belohnt und sonst nichts".



Muss ja ne tolle Atmosphäre sein bei Blizzard. Kein Wunder dass nur noch Mist gemacht wird bei WoW...


----------



## Yaggoth (15. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Zu der neuen PC-Zusammenstellung (Sticky) würden mich zwei Sachen interessieren:
> 
> 1. Hat es einen speziellen Grund warum der I5 nirgendwo auftaucht?
> 
> 2. Seit wann ist eine GTX 285 preisleistungsmäßig empfehlenswert? Ist mir entgangen, dass sie im Verhältniss zur GTX 275 so stark im Preis gefallen ist?




bevor das wieder untergeht...

Wenn es eine gute Erklärung dafür gibt ists ja gut, wenn nicht, bedenklich für alle die in den Sticky schauen ;-)


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2009)

Wo im Sticky istn ne 285? °_°


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fullqoute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja hoffentlich steht irgendwann in der Zeitung, "Blizzard koppelt sich von Activison ab"

Edit:


WeriTis schrieb:


> Wo im Sticky istn ne 285? °_°



1. Nirgendswo
2. Ich weiß auch nicht wie er darauf kommt.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Wo im Sticky istn ne 285? °_°






Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Nirgendswo
> 2. Ich weiß auch nicht wie er darauf kommt.




Anscheinend wurde es geändert... ;-) 

Der Core 2 Quad 9550 ist ja auch (dem Teufel sei dank) raus, denn er lohnt sich (im Gegensatz zu dem I5) nicht mehr!


----------



## Niranda (15. September 2009)

Quantität zahlt sich aus.
Aber nur solange, bis die Qualität ihre Wirkung zeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wird die "Dummheit" unsichtbar, wenn sie an genügend großen Ausmaße erreicht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^_^

Edit:
Ich will mir bei Caseking noch nen paar Lüfter bestellen.
Den CPU-Kühler habe ich zuvor schon dort bestellt und per Paypal Lastschrift genutzt.

Jetzt will ich wieder per Paypal Lastschrift nutzen, aber mir stehen nur Kreditkarte (hab ich nit) und Überweisung (dauert 3-5tage, mir zu lange^^) zur Verfügung. =/
Warum? o.o

Bestellwert inkl Versand: ~32 &#8364;uro

Edit2:
Ok LOL...
Wenn man auf "Bestellung abschicken" klickt, wird man auf PayPal weitergeleitet und wird nach oben genannten Zahlungsmethoden gefragt.
Klickt man allerdings auf die Schaltfläche "Weiter", dann geht das stink normale Lastschriftverfahren bei Paypal... xDD


----------



## Rethelion (15. September 2009)

Habt ihr mal die AMD-Aktie angeschaut? Die ist in den letzten Wochen um fast 1,5$ gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Naja, mit einen 860er kann man auch eine GTX285 verbauen. Das ist Highend und hat nichts mit Preis-/Leistung zu tun. Wenn man auf Preis-/Leistung aus ist, dann holt man sich einen 750er.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2009)

Seehofer: Killerspiele Grund für S-Bahn-Mord

Auch zwei Tage nachdem zwei Jugendliche an einer Münchener S-Bahn-Haltestelle einen couragierten 50-jährigen umgebracht haben, herrscht in der gesamten Republik noch Fassungslosigkeit angesichts der schrecklichen Tat. CSU-Chef Horst Seehofer scheint nun jedoch die Ursache für den Gewalt-Exzess gefunden zu haben.

[...]

...um es mit den Worten der Zeitung zu sagen, "allen Ernstes Killerspiele".


Klick

Irgendwie ist das langsam lächerlich, ein Typ wird getötet, zack sind Killerspiele wer auch sonst. Bestimmt haben die Ihn mit ner Css Hülle verprügelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nein das soll nicht wirklich Lustig klingen.

Und warum habe ich von dem Mord oder so nix gehört ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Jop und dann kommt NVIDIA und vernichtet ATI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe nicht! Mir selbst gefällt auch Nvidia besser, aber einen Monopolisten beim Grafikkartenmarkt wäre furchtbar, die Preise würden in die Höhe schießen. Letztenendes profitieren wir von dem Konkurenzkampf!


Zum Sticky: der wurde scheinbar noch ein wenig editiert.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht! Mir selbst gefällt auch Nvidia besser, aber einen Monopolisten beim Grafikkartenmarkt wäre furchtbar, die Preise würden in die Höhe schießen. Letztenendes profitieren wir von dem Konkurenzkampf!



Haben wir sowas nicht fast schon mit Intel ? zumindest im Fertigrechner bereich ?

VOrhin noch gelesen, Intel baut Marktanteile auf 80,6 % aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier klick


----------



## Asoriel (15. September 2009)

hab ich auch gelesen. Aber genau aus diesem Grund kann/muss AMD diese Preise vorlegen. Intel muss dann mitziehen und auch die Preise senken. Bestes Beispiel ist der Q9550. Dieser ist von ~250€ im März auf ~230€ im Juni gefallen. Normaler Preisverfall. Dann kamen die Phenom II ins rollen und der Preis ging innerhalb von einem Monat auf z.T. unter 180€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. September 2009)

nabend hab nen problem mit meinen cpu 
hab nen neuen cpu kühler draufgesetzt 
und jetzt zeit er unter cpu-z nur 2 kerne an 
also unter cpu steht da nur noch 
L1 D-Cache  64K-Bites  x3
L1 I-Cache   64K-Bites  x3
L2 Cache     512K-Bites  x3
L3 Cache     6M-Bites  
bei l3 hate ich ma ne x irgentwas stehen jetzt nicht mehr was is das #
kan man mir wer pls helfen


----------



## Asoriel (15. September 2009)

also erstmal wäre es von Vorteil zu wissen, von welcher CPU du überhaupt sprichst, was sonst noch verbaut ist, wo das Problem liegt und was du alles gemacht hast.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. September 2009)

n Kumpel von mir hat grad n kleines Problem mit seiner Maus, die wird vom PC nicht erkannt. Ist ne simple USB Maus. ohne Treiber CD. Da er keine andere Maus hat, ist das nicht sehr leicht handzuhaben. Kann man das irgentwie behebn?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. September 2009)

also hab nen pc mit teilen 
2x2gb ram 1066mhz 
Cpu phenom II x3 AM3 720 Be 
mb Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H
GK Sappihre HD 4850 1gb Ati 
und nen Cpu kühler neu eingesetzt 
Revoltec Pipe Tower


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nabend hab nen problem mit meinen cpu
> hab nen neuen cpu kühler draufgesetzt
> und jetzt zeit er unter cpu-z nur 2 kerne an
> also unter cpu steht da nur noch
> ...



Und wo genau ist dein Problem? Du hast einen Triple-Core. Und? Du schreibst doch oben selbst x3. Außerdem ist das der Cache und nicht die Kerne. Und so wie du das oben geschrieben hast, passt es doch.
Und die Behauptung mit dem L3-Cache ist falsch. Es gibt keine 3 L3-Caches bei dir. Und auch sonst nirgends. Es gibt nur einen für alle Kerne. Die teilen sich den. Nur L1-L2 ist pro Kern vorhanden.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. September 2009)

so hab ma everest gestartet und jetzt zeigt er mir alle 3 an ka was mit cpu-z los is aber hat sich erledigt


----------



## Asoriel (15. September 2009)

sowas sollte man im Taskmanager schauen Bei "Leistung" siehst du ja die Fenster der einzelnen Threads (=Cores bei dir). Wenn es da 3 sind, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

mmh...also, ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo das Problem ist. Alles was du geschreiben hast, so wie es von CPU-Z angezeigt wird, ist richtig. Es gibt nur einen L3-Cache. Egal ob Triple oder Quad.
Also, wo genau wurde denn jetzt etwas von CPU-Z falsch angezeigt?


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Btw; welches NT würdet ihr mir für meinen 2.PC empfehlen? Da werkelt ein AMD 5600+, bald ein 9800GT, dann das übliche Zeug... Nix besonderes. Das "BE Quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt" aus dem Sticky hört sich gut an, oder soll ich gleich ne Nummer höher wählen?


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Reicht völlig dafür. Alles andere wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Ich dachte nur, wegen aufrüsten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In den PC kommt das Zeug rein, das aus meinem Grossen abfällt wenn ich den aufrüst.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> n Kumpel von mir hat grad n kleines Problem mit seiner Maus, die wird vom PC nicht erkannt. Ist ne simple USB Maus. ohne Treiber CD. Da er keine andere Maus hat, ist das nicht sehr leicht handzuhaben. Kann man das irgentwie behebn?




Niemand ne Antwort?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Niemand ne Antwort?




hat er schon andern USB slot versucht? hat der schon den Pc neu gestartet?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. September 2009)

habe vorhin in der CB neuste Heft gelesen das win 7 HP statt 120€ jetzt 200€ kostet voll der wucher was MS betreibt


----------



## Falathrim (15. September 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> habe vorhin in der CB neuste Heft gelesen das win 7 HP statt 120€ jetzt 200€ kostet voll der wucher was MS betreibt


Du weißt aber dass das ganz normale Einstiegspreise für Win7 sind? 

Kannst dir ja vorher Win Vista mit Upgrade holen


Ausserdem War von Anfang an 120 Euro veranschlagt, für 200 Euro bekommst du die Dreifachlizenz


btw. mal die Software-Noob-Frage:

Was packt ihr auf ein Backup und wie macht man überhaupt eins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> btw. mal die Software-Noob-Frage:
> 
> Was packt ihr auf ein Backup und wie macht man überhaupt eins?
> 
> ...


Kommt drauf an was für eins Buckup? System Backup? Daten Backup? Eizellen Partition backup?


Also daten Z.b hab ich immer auf meinem Home Server auf meinen 4T festplatten verteilt....

System Backup hab ich noch nie gemacht... 

eizellen partition hab ich früher gemacht mit programme halt Googlen...


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Kennt ihr das schon?

http://www.pctreiber.net/images/stories/bi...lash/sqt3yp.png

Die 5850 versägt eine GTX285. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier 5870 vs. GTX295

http://www.pctreiber.net/images/stories/bi...lash/oho6qa.png


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2009)

Und wie sie das tut, ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich neulich die Bench-Werte gesehen hab...
Trotzdem werd ich wenn schon auf die DX11 Karten von Nvidia warten, ich bin kein sonderlicher ATI-Fan...


----------



## Meriane (15. September 2009)

Was ist die einfachste Methode Win7 von USB aus zu installieren mit Windows XP?
Ich bekomme über Google immer nur irgendwelche komplizierten Vorgänge :/


----------



## Falathrim (15. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> System Backup hab ich noch nie gemacht...


Genau so eins...halt das man einlegt und dann ganz gechillt das System neu aufsetzen :/

kB immer alles ausm Netz zu ziehen xD



Klos schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon?
> 
> http://www.pctreiber.net/images/stories/bi...lash/sqt3yp.png
> 
> ...


Aua...aber mal sowas von, wie geil ist das denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. September 2009)

Wieso werden eigentlich neue Grafikkarten mit alten verglichen.

Wieso nicht neue ATI Karten mit Nvidia Karten, würde doch ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich neue Grafikkarten mit alten verglichen.
> 
> Wieso nicht neue ATI Karten mit Nvidia Karten, würde doch ganz anders aussehen.


Ganz einfach um die Leistungsfähigkeit zu demonstrieren. Und mit der neuen NVidia-Generation  kann mans nicht vergleichen, da sie nicht raus ist.

Und dass eine neue Karte die alten so krass weghaut ist schon geil, oder nicht? ;D

Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen...i7 860/870 und HD5870...*träum* ;D


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Was ist die einfachste Methode Win7 von USB aus zu installieren mit Windows XP?
> Ich bekomme über Google immer nur irgendwelche komplizierten Vorgänge :/



Ob es die einfachste Methode ist, weiß ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Start -> bei suchen "diskpart" eingeben und das Programm starten -> "list disk" eingeben -> usb-Stick suchen -> dann auswählen z.b. mit "select disk 2" falls das der Stick ist.
Dann die erste Partition auswählen mit "select partition 1". Anschließend den Befehl "format fs=FAT32 LABEL=“Windows 7“ QUICK OVERRIDE" ausführen und das Ding formatieren.
Anschließend die Partition mit den Befehl "active" aktiv schalten. Und dann entpackst du das ISO auf den Stick.

Jetzt im Bios booten über USB eingeben und loslegen.

Wenn du scheiße baust, formatierst du evtl. das falsche Laufwerk. Schau überall fünfmal hin, bevor die formatierst.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wie sie das tut, ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich neulich die Bench-Werte gesehen hab...
> Trotzdem werd ich wenn schon auf die DX11 Karten von Nvidia warten, ich bin kein sonderlicher ATI-Fan...




Jop, ich denke auch, daß die Nvidia die ATI ownen wird, wenn die Daten wirklich stimmen. 512bit Speicherinterface, 512 Shader, wohl gemerkt überarbeitet und effizienter und GDDR5-Ram.
Das hört sich nach einen Monster an. :=)


----------



## SIERRA 117 (15. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Genau so eins...halt das man einlegt und dann ganz gechillt das System neu aufsetzen :/


hab mal mein Onkel gefragt... er benutz das hier http://www.oo-software.com/home/de/products/oodiskimage/ 
gibt eine Test version, für die vollversion muss man halt Zahlen :/


----------



## Meriane (15. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ob es die einfachste Methode ist, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das geht nicht weil man mit XP keinen usb stick bei "list disk" angezeigt bekommt.
Habs jetzt mit WinSetupFromUSB versucht, aber da stürzt das programm immer ab, wenn ich den Kopiervorgang starte -.-

Edit: Okay, nach 10min weißem Bild und "keine Rückmeldung" gehts weiter xD


----------



## xdave78 (15. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop, ich denke auch, daß die Nvidia die ATI ownen wird, wenn die Daten wirklich stimmen. 512bit Speicherinterface, 512 Shader, wohl gemerkt überarbeitet und effizienter und GDDR5-Ram.
> Das hört sich nach einen Monster an. :=)


Nunja ...man muss natürlich schaun was die Daten auf dem Papier dann tatsächlich im Rechner bringen werden UND , und das ist wohl am allerwichtigsten - was der Spass kostet. Wenn Nvidia wieder vor will dann müssten sie die Specs auch in Leistung ummünzen UND diese zu nem attraktiven Preis auf den Martkt bringen. Dass alle diese Faktoren erreicht werden können bleibt noch abzuwarten, denn nicht viele Leute kaufen sich eine Karte für 500€ und wenn die "abgespeckten" Karten dann auf wohl auch auf dem von ATI vorgegebenen Leistungsniveau liegen können sie nur über den Preis den Kampf austragen. Zudem basiert der R800 ja noch auf R700 Technologie und ATI bringt seine vollkommene Neuentwicklung erst nach dem R800. Also vermutlich Mitte 2010. Das wird sicher Spannend und im Endeffekt können ja eh nur wir User davon profitieren. Allerdings hat NVIDIA mit wachsendem PhysX Support in den aktuellen/kommenden Games auch noch nen kleinen Joker im Petto auf den ATI wirklich erstmal adäquat antworten muss - was ihnen zZt scheinbar schwer fällt. Einige sehen PhysX sicher als spielerei...aber ich zB halte es für eine Super Sache was Belange der Spielathmosphäre anbelangt. Würde mich aber übe reinen Standart freiuen der über DX11 festgelegt ist so wie D3D oder so...damit wirklich langfristig alle davon profitieren da es sonst irgendwo Ungerecht wird. klar hat NVidia beim Kauf der Technik von AGEIA scheinbar nen guten Wurf gelandet, aber auf lange Sicht will niemand von uns, dass es nur noch einen Anbieter von Grafikhardware gibt, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2009)

Das Programm kenne ich nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich macht es das selbe nur automatisiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusste garnicht, daß XP keine USB-Medien anzeigen kann. Mach dir halt eine Vista CE Disk.^^

Probier mal den Befehl: list volume anstelle von list disk. Bei meinen Laptop bekomme ich den USB-Stick angezeigt. Da ist XP SP2 drauf.


----------



## Meriane (15. September 2009)

Jo also mit dem programm hat es dann doch geklappt und ich bin auch grad bei der installation. Hatte vorhin aber auh schon wieder nen anderen fehler aber grade scheint es zu klappen... Wünscht mir Glück, hatte jetzt schon so viele probleme mit w7^^

Edit: lol bei 57% kommt "windows kann erfirderliche dateien nicht installieren. Die datei ist nicht vorhanden. Stellen sie sicher dass alle daten verfügbar sind und starten
Sie die installation erneut. "

oh gott ich könnte ausflippen -.-


----------



## Falathrim (15. September 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem
Ich kann nicht von CD/DVD booten

BIOS-Reset versucht, Bootreihenfolge geändert, nichts hilft...tipps?

Ich hab allerdings noch nicht mit Vista/XP versucht :/


----------



## Rethelion (16. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem
> Ich kann nicht von CD/DVD booten
> 
> BIOS-Reset versucht, Bootreihenfolge geändert, nichts hilft...tipps?
> ...




Ist die CD bootfähig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist die CD bootfähig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sollte sie sein, wenn das Image vom Win7 RC draufgebrannt ist, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Jop und du bist sicher, daß du im Bios die Bootreihenfolge richtig eingestellt hast? Oft ist es so, daß man zum Beispiel die Auswahl CD-Rom hat und jedoch weiter unten im Bootmenü einen Namen stehen hat, für das eingebaute Laufwerk, was weiß ich z.b.: SQ-FE333 UltraFast. Nehmen wir einfach mal an, der Brenner heißt so. Dann würde unter CD-Rom nichts funktionieren, weil du explizit den Namen auswählen musst. Ist bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (16. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sollte sie sein, wenn das Image vom Win7 RC draufgebrannt ist, oder?


Sonst saug doch mal die Windows 7 Enterprise version 90 tag testen. mein Tipp wenn man sich Windows 7 am 22.10 kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es vorher noch testen will


----------



## Nebola (16. September 2009)

Das muss man erst mal schaffen o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. September 2009)

klasse...ich könnte gerade kot***! Ich fahr relativ viel Fahrrad (n bischen im Wald), also hab ich eins mit gescheiten Bremsen, sprich hydraulische Scheibenbremsen. Eben hab ich nen Platten geflickt und jetzt hats Öl aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter in die Bremssättel gedrückt, jetzt schleifen die Bremsen. Klasse! Jetzt darf ich zum Radgeschäft gurken...


----------



## Falathrim (16. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop und du bist sicher, daß du im Bios die Bootreihenfolge richtig eingestellt hast? Oft ist es so, daß man zum Beispiel die Auswahl CD-Rom hat und jedoch weiter unten im Bootmenü einen Namen stehen hat, für das eingebaute Laufwerk, was weiß ich z.b.: SQ-FE333 UltraFast. Nehmen wir einfach mal an, der Brenner heißt so. Dann würde unter CD-Rom nichts funktionieren, weil du explizit den Namen auswählen musst. Ist bei mir jedenfalls so.


Also:

Bei mir siehts im BIOS so aus unter BOOT:
>Boot Settings Configuration
Untermenü:
    -Boot from Onboard Lan      -   Disabled
     -VIA SATA Raid Utility     -     Enabled   (Könnte das vllt falsch sein?)
      -Bootup Num-Lock        -    On
Dann auf der Hauptseite

1ST BOOT Device: "1st Floppy Drive"
2ND BOOT Device: "RAID: Samsung HD322"   (Warum das RAID da steht weiß ich nicht, er geht sowieso immer in irgendein komisches RAID-Menü beim normalen Booten...
3RD BOOT Device: "CD/DVD: PM-Pioneer" 

Dann wieder Unterpunkte:
>Hard Disc Drives
   -1st Drive: "RAID Samsung HD322"  -> Andere Auswahlmöglichkeit wäre Disabled

>Removable Drives
    -1st Drive: "1st Floppy Drive"  -> andere Auswahlmöglichkeit wäre Disabled

>CD/DVD Drives
    -1st Drive: "PM-Pioneer"  -> andere Auswahlmöglichkeit wäre Disabled

Bin echt ratlos was es sein könnte -.-
Die Boot Devices stellen sich automatisch ein wenn ich CD/DVD / Floppy  / HDD  eingebe/aktiviere


SIERRA schrieb:


> Sonst saug doch mal die Windows 7 Enterprise version 90 tag testen. mein Tipp wenn man sich Windows 7 am 22.10 kauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, ich gehöre zu den wenigen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die halbwegs wissen, was sie installieren wollen  :rolleyes
Ich hab den RC seit Monaten installiert und hab ihn vor einiger Zeit zerschossen und jetzt will ich ihn einfach nochmal updaten


----------



## SIERRA 117 (16. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Danke, ich gehöre zu den wenigen Menschen auf diesem Planeten die halbwegs wissen, was sie installieren wollen :rolleyes
> Ich hab den RC seit Monaten installiert und hab ihn vor einiger Zeit zerschossen und jetzt will ich ihn einfach nochmal updaten


das war ja nur Tipp also bitte... wenn man nix nettes zu sagen hat kann man auch nix sagen*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Falathrim (16. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> das war ja nur Tipp also bitte... wenn man nix nettes zu sagen hat kann man auch nix sagen*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sry, bin grad einfach übelst angepisst, mein Rechner braucht ca 5 Minuten bis er halbwegs funktioniert und ich kann nicht einmal was dagegen tun, da wunderbarerweise kein Booten von einer DVD möglich ist.
Ganz davon abgesehn sind nebenbei auch noch meine Lautsprecher, mein Headset und meine Tastatur im Eimer...

Hab übrigens mal die "Optimal Default Settings" im BIOS geladen und es hat absolut nichts geholfen...langsam werd ich echt wütend....


----------



## RaDon27 (16. September 2009)

Freitag wird ne PS3 bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 243€ (voraussichtlich^^)


----------



## Ogil (16. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 1ST BOOT Device: "1st Floppy Drive"
> 2ND BOOT Device: "RAID: Samsung HD322"   (Warum das RAID da steht weiß ich nicht, er geht sowieso immer in irgendein komisches RAID-Menü beim normalen Booten...
> 3RD BOOT Device: "CD/DVD: PM-Pioneer"


Naja - das heisst doch eindeutig, dass Dein PC zuerst versucht von Festplatte zu booten und nur im Fall dass es die nicht findet (bzw. kein bootfaehiges System) von CD. Also musst Du die Reihenfolge aendern. Oder wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. September 2009)

hehe ich bin grad im internet rumgesurft und hab das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mudweYKciog...player_embedded bzw das http://www.iz3d.com/t-dcdriver.aspx gefunden, damit kann man jedes spiel  in 3d spielen (also mit 3d brille) DDD funktioniert nicht mit direct x 10 aber macht riesen  spass (direct x 10 ist geplant kommt auch bald) man braucht nur eine cyan/rot bzw gelb/blau brille o.ä habs schon mit crysis, devil may cry 4, left 4 dead und wow  getestet, die funktionierten alle !!DDD
 , es funktioniert auch mit ati grafikkarten nicht nur mit geforce


----------



## Vaishyana (16. September 2009)

Habe da ein kleines, ernstes Problem. Ich habe bei  http://imageshack.us/ hochgeladen von einer Person. Nein es ist kein Nacktbild oder ähnliches. 
Kann man dieses Bild irgentwie entfernen? 
Wenn notwendig, auch bei einer Hotline dieser Seite anrufen und denen sagen, dass das Bild entfernt wird.


----------



## Drydema (16. September 2009)

http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=email&q=abuse


wenn du registiert bist kannst du es auch so einfach löschen


----------



## Vaishyana (16. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=email&q=abuse
> 
> 
> wenn du registiert bist kannst du es auch so einfach löschen




Hab es aber als Gast hochgeladen, kann ich es trozdem dann löschen?


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - das heisst doch eindeutig, dass Dein PC zuerst versucht von Festplatte zu booten und nur im Fall dass es die nicht findet (bzw. kein bootfaehiges System) von CD. Also musst Du die Reihenfolge aendern. Oder wo ist das Problem?



Da hat der Herr Ogil recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du First boot device die Festplatte konfigurierst und er eine findet, wieso sollte er dann noch nach einer CD schauen?

Desweiteren deaktivier das Raid-Utility, dann wird er auch nicht in ein Raid-Menü gehen, wenn du bootest. Einen Raid hast du ja nicht am laufen.


----------



## Meriane (16. September 2009)

Kannst du beim normalen Booten nicht durch F11 oder so ins boot menü und da einfach auswählen von wo gebootet werden soll?
Also nicht unter den Bios Einstellungen


----------



## Drydema (16. September 2009)

@ vai   ich hoffe du bist dem englischen mächtig auf der seite steht alles wichtige



@ meriane diesen "luxsus" hat nicht jedes bios


----------



## Vaishyana (16. September 2009)

Jo, hab grad ne Mail geschrieben - auf englisch. Hoffe mal dass die den Mist entziffern können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Kannst du beim normalen Booten nicht durch F11 oder so ins boot menü und da einfach auswählen von wo gebootet werden soll?
> Also nicht unter den Bios Einstellungen



Ich glaub das ist F8


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist F8



Bei mir ist es auf F12. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. September 2009)

Naja scheint halt unterschiedlich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mal beim Booten F8 gedrückt und kam dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (16. September 2009)

Oh mann Windows 7 will sich bei mir einfach nicht installieren lassen -.-
Zuerst hatte ich es per DVD versucht. Da kam ne Fehlermeldung wegen den Rohlingen...
Dann hab ich über WinSetupFromUSB den RC auf Usb gepackt...Installation hat auch gestartet hat aber immer irgendwann mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen, dass Dateien fehlen oder beschädigt sind -.-
Das gleiche dann mit der 90 Tage Enterprise Version...
Dann hab ich Ultraiso mit dem RC benutzt, weil ich dachte es liegt an dem anderen Programm. Er startet auch wieder die Installation...aber bei 37% wieder ein Abbruch :/


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2009)

Was für ein geiles Teil : http://www.golem.de/0909/69889.html
Würde mich echt interessieren was das kostet, aber vierstellig sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Oh mann Windows 7 will sich bei mir einfach nicht installieren lassen -.-
> Zuerst hatte ich es per DVD versucht. Da kam ne Fehlermeldung wegen den Rohlingen...
> Dann hab ich über WinSetupFromUSB den RC auf Usb gepackt...Installation hat auch gestartet hat aber immer irgendwann mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen, dass Dateien fehlen oder beschädigt sind -.-
> Das gleiche dann mit der 90 Tage Enterprise Version...
> Dann hab ich Ultraiso mit dem RC benutzt, weil ich dachte es liegt an dem anderen Programm. Er startet auch wieder die Installation...aber bei 37% wieder ein Abbruch :/



Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja ganz wo anders. Versuch mal mit nur einen Ram zu installieren. Und wenn es schief geht, dann mit den anderen.


----------



## Soramac (16. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was für ein geiles Teil : http://www.golem.de/0909/69889.html
> Würde mich echt interessieren was das kostet, aber vierstellig sicherlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf, need o_o


----------



## Meriane (16. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja ganz wo anders. Versuch mal mit nur einen Ram zu installieren. Und wenn es schief geht, dann mit den anderen.




Hmm Pc ist eigentlich komplett neu, bis auf die GraKA


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hmm Pc ist eigentlich komplett neu, bis auf die GraKA



Neue Sachen können auch kaputt sein. Ein Speicher kann schon kaputt sein, da ist er noch nicht mal vom Band gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Da hat der Herr Ogil recht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gesagt, getan

Alles schön und gut, ich überspringe das RAID-Fenster und komme direkt in ein kleines DOS(?)-Fenster...und da sagt er mir, dass im Bootmedium kein bootfähiges Medium drin ist (Trotz frisch gebrannter DVD)...meine Schrott-USB-Tastatur macht derweil überhaupt nichts und witzigerweise erkennt mein BIOS meine Festplatte nicht, solange ich das RAID-Utility nicht installiert habe

Ich krieg das Kotzen langsam


----------



## Drydema (16. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hmm Pc ist eigentlich komplett neu, bis auf die GraKA



genau daran könnte es liegen das er neu ist  oder lief er schonmal mit einem anderen os?

edit: oh klos hatsch schon erwähnt


----------



## Meriane (16. September 2009)

Ja unter winxp läuft alles problemlos.
Ich denke ich werde mal nen Kumpel fragen ob er bei sich probieren will, das zu installieren.
Wenn es da keine Probleme gibt kann es ja nur an meinem Pc liegen.
Aber im Moment hab ich genug vom ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan
> 
> Alles schön und gut, ich überspringe das RAID-Fenster und komme direkt in ein kleines DOS(?)-Fenster...und da sagt er mir, dass im Bootmedium kein bootfähiges Medium drin ist (Trotz frisch gebrannter DVD)...meine Schrott-USB-Tastatur macht derweil überhaupt nichts und witzigerweise erkennt mein BIOS meine Festplatte nicht, solange ich das RAID-Utility nicht installiert habe
> 
> Ich krieg das Kotzen langsam


 
Geh mal ins Bios und wähle den Eintrag "load fail-safe defaults" um die Standardsettings herzustellen. Da ist doch irgendetwas verstellt, bei dir. USB-Keyboard müsste normal ansprechen, wenn es im Bios auf legacy gestellt ist.


----------



## Soramac (16. September 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Videobearbeitungsprogramm, z.B. um ein WoW PvP Video zu machen, finde WMV schon gut, aber man kann eifnach zu wenige Dinge machen und jeder sieht auf Anhieb, das ist Windows Movie Maker. Es darf kein professionelles Programm sein, wo man schon etwas Wissen mitbringen muss, sondern eher leicht zu bedienen ist und trotzdem am Ende ein gutes Video bei  rauskommt. Sicher expermentiere ich gerne auch rum und versuche alle Dinge die man benutzen kann um zu testen, was es ist und wofür es gut ist.

EDIT:

Hole ich mir vl doch  nen MacBook Pro 13 Zoll + Final Cut Express 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2009)

Ich wusste garnicht, daß schon Netzteile mit 80plus gold auf dem Markt sind. Z.b. das hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a429175.html

Laut Test bis 94% Effizienz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Bios und wähle den Eintrag "load fail-safe defaults" um die Standardsettings herzustellen. Da ist doch irgendetwas verstellt, bei dir. USB-Keyboard müsste normal ansprechen, wenn es im Bios auf legacy gestellt ist.


Hatte ich auch schon gemacht wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. September 2009)

hoi leute ich bin grad im internet rumgesurft und hab das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mudweYKciog...player_embedded bzw das http://www.iz3d.com/t-dcdriver.aspx gefunden, damit kann man jedes spiel  in 3d spielen (also mit 3d brille) DDD funktioniert nicht mit direct x 10 aber macht riesen  spass (direct x 10 ist geplant kommt auch bald) man braucht nur eine cyan/rot bzw gelb/blau brille o.ä habs schon mit crysis, devil may cry 4, left 4 dead und wow  getestet, die funktionierten alle !!DDD
 , es funktioniert auch mit ati grafikkarten nicht nur mit geforce (ich benutz ne ati graka)
Das Ganze ist gratis, ihr braucht nur eine Rot/cyan oder Gelb/blau 3d Brille, ihr könnt euch auch einfach eine Basteln ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIEn9z0oBE8 ) 

Hier 2 screenshots (ohne Rot/cyan 3d brille siehts natürlich unspektakulär aus, also Brille aufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Flatout 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich cool vor allem weil das nvidia 3d dings 200 euro kostet xD


----------



## Drydema (17. September 2009)

das hast du doch schon gestern gepostet warum jetzt nochmal?


----------



## Nebola (17. September 2009)

Weils ers kann, störts dich ?


----------



## Ogil (17. September 2009)

Naja - er hat es hier gestern schon gepostet, schon ein paar eigene Beitraege dazu aufgemacht - immer genau mit dem gleichen Wortlaut und den gleichen Bildern. Man kann es auch uebertreiben. Ich mein - ist ja toll dass es gefaellt - aber SO schwer von Begriff sind wir auch nicht...


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. September 2009)

sy hab übersehn das ichs hier in der technik ecke schon gepostet hab, habs nurnoch in gott und der welt gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schande über mein haupt !!!


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hole ich mir vl doch  nen MacBook Pro 13 Zoll + Final Cut Express 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich auch vor, wenn ich mal das Geld dafür hab... oder ein Mac Book Air, die alte Version davon gibts auch schon ab 1000 € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei es mir weniger um Final Cut als Xcode geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem 3D ist cool, ich schau mal ob ich noch iwo so eine Brille rumliegen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. September 2009)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Tests mit Benchmarks von den aktuellen MacBook/Pro/Airs?
War ja eigentlich auch immer ein Gegner, aber wie so oft muss ich so ein Teil nur einmal in Aktion gesehen haben um mich umzuentscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich würde nur interessieren wie die von der Leistung her mit anderen NBs in der Preisklasse abschneiden; und vor allem wenn ich mir zusätzlich Windows installiere, in welchem Umfang Spiele drauf laufen.


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2009)

Würde ich auch gerne mal sehen, bisher hab ich keine Mac Book Benchmarks gesehen.
Zumindest kann man aber sagen dass die Notebooks von Apple nicht so überteuert sind wie die Desktop-Macs (iMac, Mac Pro), ein bisschen teurer als Windows-Laptops aber sicherlich.


----------



## Asoriel (17. September 2009)

Naja, ich hab so ne 3D-Brille von meiner Trackmania United Forever Collectors (?) Edition. Funktioniert auch einermaßen, aber das nvidia-Ding ist um einiges besser. Die nvidia-Brille hab ich schon selbst getestet. Da sind die Farben unverändert und vor allem ist der 3D-Effekt um einiges besser.

Außerdem bekomm ich mit der Pappbrille nen total schwummerigen Kopf...


----------



## Rethelion (17. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne mal sehen, bisher hab ich keine Mac Book Benchmarks gesehen.
> Zumindest kann man aber sagen dass die Notebooks von Apple nicht so überteuert sind wie die Desktop-Macs (iMac, Mac Pro), ein bisschen teurer als Windows-Laptops aber sicherlich.



Naja ich denke der Preis ist teilweise gerechtfertig, weil ja ein, auf die Hardware zugeschnittenes, OS dabei ist. Windows ist ja nichts wert und wird einem an jeder Ecke nachgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (17. September 2009)

Hiho,

heute ist meine neue Festplatte angekommen (Samsung SP F3) und einige Fragen hätte ich jetzt noch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat Windows mal neu aufgesetzt (auf meiner alten 160GB SATA Platte) und habe im BIOS dann mal AHCI aktiviert (habe das erst kurz davor in einem Post von Klos gelesen) um das Ding nicht im IDE Modus zu betreiben. Das Problem danach war, dass sie Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt wurde und ich wieder auf den IDE Modus wechseln musste um installieren zu können. Das war mir dann aber egal.

Jetzt ist die neue Platte da und in einem Monat kommt dann Windows 7 auf den Rechner. Spätestens da will ich dann allerdings den AHCI Modus verwenden können. Mein Schlachtplan sieht aktuell so aus, dass ich meine 160GB Platte erstmal so lasse wie sie ist (mit OS drauf; Partitionsgrößen; etc.), und die neue Platte schonmal so partitioniere wie ich sie dann bei der Win7 Installation brauche. D.h. die neue Platte wird, bis Win7 kommt, erstmal zum Daten auslagern missbraucht. Jetzt kommen meine Fragen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Verbaue ich mir durch meinen "Schlachtplan" wieder die Möglichkeit das Ding unter AHCI zu betreiben? (dürfen da vorher schon Daten drauf sein?)
2. Warum könnte das bei dem letzten AHCI versuch mit der alten Platte missglückt sein? (Formatierung war NTFS und es waren noch Daten drauf)
3. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die neue Platte jetzt gleich über AHCI laufen zu lassen ,und die alte bis Win7 kommt noch unter IDE, oder müssen beide im selben Modus laufen?

Ich danke schon mal für eventuell enstehende Mühe, aber ich will jetzt einfach mal vermeiden einen Bock zu schießen, der mich in einem Monat sehr viel Zeit kostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (17. September 2009)

Hey =)
ich will den zweiten Lüfter vom CPU kühler auch anschließen.
Beide Lüfter sind 3 Pin.

Wenn ich beide miteinander verbinde (ja, ich bastel mir nen Y-Adapter^^) und auf den CPU-Fan-Steckplatz stecken?
Meiner Meinung nach sollten dann beide nur halb so viel Spannung bekommen. 

hm... helft mir =D büdde =)

Nira ^-^


----------



## Drydema (17. September 2009)

die teile nehmen sich soviel spannung wie sie können was die leitungen davon halten ist ne andere sache
der eigentliche cpu lüfter aufm mainboard hat doch normal 4 pins und sons gibts mehrere 3 pin lüfter anschlüsse oder verwechsel ich da nu etwas?


----------



## Asoriel (17. September 2009)

nein, dann bekommen beide die selbe Spannung Entspricht ja einer Parallelschaltung, d.h. UGesammt = U1 = U2 usw.  Nur wenn du sie in Reihe schältst halbiert sie sich.

Aber warum einen 3Pin als CPU-Lüfter?


edit: Desdinova: Wenn die Platte läuft gib nen Bericht ab Die will ich mir auch anschaffen.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (17. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Desdinova: Wenn die Platte läuft gib nen Bericht ab Die will ich mir auch anschaffen.


Jop würde mich auch intressieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (17. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Desdinova: Wenn die Platte läuft gib nen Bericht ab Die will ich mir auch anschaffen.



Jup, mach ich. Entkoppelt wird das Ding allerdings erst, wenn ich mal wieder in Baumarkt komm. Aber so habe ich dann wenigsten den Vorher-Nachher-Effekt, was die Lautstärke/Laufruhe angeht.

Meine Fragen haben sich übrigens fast in Luft aufgelöst. In der Arbeit habe ich kaum was zu meinen Fragen gefunden (Schuld daran war wohl geistige Umnachtung, wie ein Angehöriger berichtet) und jetzt google ich kurz nach etwas Anderem und finde die gesuchten Antworten. Also wenn es jemand interessiert:

Für AHCI müssen Treiber installiert werden (zumindest bei der XP Installation) sonst werden die Platten nicht automatisch erkannt (wie bei IDE). Der einzige Vorteil (für mich) von AHCI den ich jetzt finden konnte, wäre das Hotplugging von e-SATA Platten. D.h. ich müsste den PC nicht neustarten, wenn ich eine e-SATA ranhänge. Aber angeblich ist es in Vista (dann wohl auch in Win7) relativ einfach, das OS nachträglich noch auf AHCI zu trimmen.


----------



## Niranda (17. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nein, dann bekommen beide die selbe Spannung Entspricht ja einer Parallelschaltung, d.h. UGesammt = U1 = U1 usw.  Nur wenn du sie in Reihe schältst halbiert sie sich.


Das verwechsel ich immer mit diesem reihe schalten und parallel... Aber die Stromstärke halbiert sich bei ner Prallelschaltung, so war das, richtig?^^
Aber die sind doch nicht parallel... hm... bist du dir sicher oder eher doch nicht?^^



Asoriel schrieb:


> Aber warum einen 3Pin als CPU-Lüfter?


Weil die lüfter keinen 4pin haben =D
Ist im grunde ja eh kein Unterschied, außer das es nicht so gut für die Lüfter ist ^^ wayne


----------



## Ogil (17. September 2009)

Ja Niranda - Asoriel hat recht. Wenn Du die Luefter per Y-Adapter zusammen bastelst, dann werden sie parallel geschaltet und die Spannung ist entsprechend gleich, die Stromstaerke teilt sich auf.


----------



## Rethelion (17. September 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das verwechsel ich immer mit diesem reihe schalten und parallel... Aber die Stromstärke halbiert sich bei ner Prallelschaltung, so war das, richtig?^^
> Aber die sind doch nicht parallel... hm... bist du dir sicher oder eher doch nicht?^^
> 
> 
> ...



Steck sie doch an 2 einzelne Lüfterports an, dann brauchst du kein Y-Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn sie dir zu laut sind, und dein MB die 3-Pin Lüfter nicht regeln kann, könntest du dir auch einen Adapter für die 12V-IDE-Stromstecker besorgen und den dann auf 7V umbauen.


----------



## Niranda (17. September 2009)

ach sunn Y-Adapter is fix gebastelt, notfalls mit diesen Kabelklemmen oder wie die heißen... da wo du zwei kabel an je einem ende reinschiebst und dann schrauben runterdrehst.. =D

Und wenn sich einer langsamer dreht als der andere, ist da kein Airflow und das ist... müll ^^


----------



## Soramac (17. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ich auch vor, wenn ich mal das Geld dafür hab... oder ein Mac Book Air, die alte Version davon gibts auch schon ab 1000 &#8364;
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Problem beim MacBook Air, du hast kein LAN-Anschluss und CD-Laufwerk.

Spätestens, werde ich bestimmt ein MacBook Pro nächstes Jahr so im 6. Monat dann haben. Wenn das Geld hinhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nicht sogar früher und dann halt noch 200 Euro sparen auf das Videobearbeitungsprogramm !

Sogar Bill Gates benutzt Apple Rechner, was nicht heißt, er hat Mac als Betriebssystem drauf.


----------



## Rethelion (17. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Problem beim MacBook Air, du hast kein LAN-Anschluss und CD-Laufwerk.
> 
> Spätestens, werde ich bestimmt ein MacBook Pro nächstes Jahr so im 6. Monat dann haben. Wenn das Geld hinhaut
> 
> ...


Ok dann scheidet das Air aus, einen LAN-Anschluss sollte mein NB schon haben.
Aber bei mir dauerts eh noch länger bis ich mir sowas leiste; vll zur Abschlussprüfung^^


----------



## Soramac (17. September 2009)

Dafür eine SSD Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. September 2009)

ach Niranda Einen Airflow mit den Lüftern kannst eh vergessen. Wenn, dann brauchst du die Scythe Ultra Kaze.

Ich stell mir gerade folgendes vor: Antec 1200 und IFX-14 mit Ultra Kaze vollausgestattet. Das wären dann 8-10x die Lüfter. Da braucht man nicht nur ein gutes Netzteil, sondern auch nen guten Gehörschutz. Außerdem sollte man den PC fest binden, sonst macht der nen Abgang.


----------



## Rethelion (17. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dafür eine SSD Festplatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SSD sind zwar schon und gut, aber die verteuern das ganze nur und genügend Speicher hab ich auch nicht.
Andererseits schont sie halt den Akku...



Asoriel schrieb:


> ach Niranda Einen Airflow mit den Lüftern kannst eh vergessen. Wenn, dann brauchst du die Scythe Ultra Kaze.



Was willst denn mit den Kinderlüftern? Die einzig wahren sind diese hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN4e_2r8fo4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. September 2009)

an die hab ich auch gedacht, aber die kann man doch nicht ohne weiteres im PC betreiben, oder?

Aber mal ehrlich: Eigentlich ist der Airflow vollkommen egal. Und eigentlich ist es auch egal, ob 40°C oder 120°C unter Last. So lang das Ding läuft bis aufgerüstet wird ist alles im grünen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (17. September 2009)

ok, dann kleb ich die andere seite des Kühlers einfach zu... warum? weil ich dumm bin, weil airflow shice egal ist und weils eifnach schick aussieht... am besten pink mit hello kitty drauf!!!11
Meine Cha-Fans werd ich auch einfach ans gehäuse schrauben, ohne löcher zu nutzen, wo die luft raus oder rein kann... und wenn doch welche da sind, mach ich die zu.
Wallhacks machen zeitliche Begrenzungen passierbar =D


----------



## Ceek (17. September 2009)

Kann mir wer von euch gute In-Ear Kopfhörer empfehlen? Sie sollten aber nicht [deutlich] mehr als 100€ kosten.

Asoriel, du bist doch hier ein Audio Experte (ich folger das mal aus deiner Anlage zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2009)

100 Euro für Ohrhörer? Find ich ein bisschen viel, aber die hier dürften was für dich sein. Ein Kumpel hat die und der Sound ist wirklich super, da gibts nichts zu meckern. Die Frage ist nur ob du wirklich so viel dafür ausgeben willst, ich hab welche von Creative und die sind auch sehr gut. Natürlich hört man ein bisschen einen Unterschied zu den Sony, aber nichts was mir 50 Euro wert wäre. Aber musst du wissen, gut sind beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (18. September 2009)

So - ich hab jetzt auch beschlossen meinen Rechner aufzuruesten - oder naja - eigentlich eher zu ersetzen. Das Einzige was bleibt sind Netzteil, DVD-Laufwerk und alles externe Zeug. Ansonsten kommt ein nettes AM3-Board mit nem PhII-955 und leisem Luefter, massenhaft RAM, neue Festplatte und ein  neues Gehaeuse. Und das Beste ist, dass es morgen schon ankommt und ich dann am Wochenende ordentlich basteln kann :>


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Schick schick Ogil!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ceek: Bei meiner Anlage waren die Bose Triport dabei. Die sind mittlerweile auf 90€ gefallen. Einen besseren Klang hatte ich bei In-Ears noch nie. Die hat sich allerdings mein Sohn geschnappt.

Ich persönlich höre mit den Apple In Ear. Bei Amazon gibt es eine Menge schlechter Bewertungen. Die meisten, weil die Stöpsel rausfallen (bei mir passen sie perfekt, besser noch als die Bose) oder weil der Bass nicht genug ist. Über den Bass hab ich mich anfangs auch stark gewundert. Von vielen wurde er hoch gelobt, aber bei mir hat sich alles blechern angehört. Selbst mit Equalizer (den ich sonst prinzipiell aus habe - macht nur den Klang kaputt) kam nix an. Irgendwann hab ich dann mehr oder weniger durch Zufall die Stöpsel komplett ins Ohr gedrückt, und dann bricht regelrecht ein Bass-Feuerwerk auf einen herein (zumindest für Kopfhöhrer). Mit EQ wars mir dann zu viel, ohne perfekt. Druckvoll aber nicht zu dominant. Für das Geld finde ich die perfekt. (hab ich seit ca. einem Jahr aus Amerika für umgerechnet 30€).


----------



## Desdinova (18. September 2009)

So, hier jetzt mein kleiner Bericht darüber, wie sich die Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB so macht.

Die Lautstärke finde ich absolut top. Während dem formatieren habe ich die Platte überhaupt nicht gehört und nach dem ich mal ein paar größere Dateien und Ordner drauf kopiert habe, hat sich der Ersteindruck dann auch bestätigt. Das Ding ist bei mir wirklich kaum zu hören. Ab und an hört man eben das typische HDD Geräusch beim Datenzugriff, aber das ist um einiges leiser und auch angenehmer als bei meiner alten WesternDigital. Entkoppelt habe ich sie jetzt übrignes doch schon. Ich hab beim Einbau die Lust verloren, das Ganze in eine paar Tagen nochmal machen zu müssen und so hab ich sie mit ein bisschen Schaumstofffolie an den richtigen Stellen entkoppelt. Für Gummibeilagscheiben war bei dem Antec 300 beim besten Willen kein Platz, weil der Käfig für die Festplatten sowas von Bombenfest sitzt und ich den wahrscheinlich rausgerissen hätte, bei dem Versuch den etwas auseinanderzubiegen. Von Vibration oder einem unruhigen Lauf kann ich also nichts berichten.
Die Temperatur der Platte ist auch erste Sahne. Nach einem ca. 20 minütigen Kopiermarathon ist die Temperatur nie über 26°C gegangen. Obwohl man hier bemerken muss, dass ca. 1cm vor meinen Festplatten zwei Tacens Ventus Ice ihre Arbeit verrichten und dadurch natürlich kaum Hitze entstehen kann.
Zur Geschwindigkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Nur so viel, dass Herr der Ringe von der Platte aus etwas schneller startet und das kopieren der Dateien, subjektiv betrachtet recht schnell ging. Wenn ich einen Benchmark-Test machen soll, könnt ihr mir gerne ein Programm dafür empfehlen, dann poste ich die Ergebnisse.

Alles in allem, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Platte. 1TB Speicherplatz für 60&#8364; und dazu auch noch recht leise. Wenn sie jetzt auch noch so lange hält wie meine WesterDigital HDDs bisher, dann bin ich rundum zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. September 2009)

WoW Zahlen:

    * 13.250 Bladeserver
    * 75.000 CPU-Kerne
    * knapp 113 Terabyte RAM

Mal soviel RAM in einen PC stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> WoW Zahlen:
> 
> * 13.250 Bladeserver
> * 75.000 CPU-Kerne
> ...


Wooow...
interessant...
WoW ist echt geil, die sind so krass, die haben sogar ein Serverzentrum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Wow, bei Golem wurde ne Zahlenstatistik zu WoW veröffentlicht... die Technischen Daten sind ganz schön beeindruckend, auch wenn Blizz nicht verraten hat was für CPUs es sind :



> Auch die Zahlen über die verwendete Technik sind imposant: Damit World of Warcraft läuft, sind bei Blizzard 13.250 Blade-Server im Einsatz sowie 75.000 CPUs und 112,5 TByte RAM - für die Betreuung der Rechenzentren in Paris, Texas oder Seoul sind gerade mal 68 Mitarbeiter zuständig. Blizzard selbst hat laut Pearce insgesamt etwa 20.000 Computer im Einsatz und rund 1,3 Petabyte an Daten seien bislang entstanden.



Die Admins da haben sicherlich einen stressigen Job... einer auf 200 Server ist schon hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ok, Sora war schneller ^^
Ich denke aber es werden mehr als 75k Kerne sein, da Blizz von 75k CPUs redet.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> WoW ist echt geil, die sind so krass, die haben sogar ein Serverzentrum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt und von da aus planen sie die weltherrschaft    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Desdinova danke für den Bericht Wenn du jetzt noch einen Test mit HD Tune machen könntest, wäre das super!


----------



## Soramac (18. September 2009)

Chip hat mal ein netten Bericht zwischen Windows 7 und dem neuen Betriebssystem Mac OS X Snow Leopard ein Vergleich geschrieben.



Vergleich: Windows 7 gegen Mac OS X Snow Leopard


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Chip hat mal ein netten Bericht zwischen Windows 7 und dem neuen Betriebssystem Mac OS X Snow Leopard ein Vergleich geschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> Vergleich: Windows 7 gegen Mac OS X Snow Leopard


schon gelesen... ich bleib aber drotzem bei windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und Asoriel wie es scheint willst du dir die Samsung fesplatte auch kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (18. September 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps zu den In-Ear "Stöpseln". Ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas wirklich Hochwertigem, kann aber den astronomischen Preis von z.B. nem Shure SE530 als Schüler logischerweise nicht bezahlen. Wenn ich mein Budget etwas strecken kann werden es die Ultimate Ears SF 5 pro oder die SF5 EB. Wenn es mit dem Geld nicht hinhaut, dann wohl die Bose TriPort, auch wenn die von UE wahrscheinlich in einer anderen Liga spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. September 2009)

Einer der Entwickler von Apple benutzt selbst die Apple Kopfhörer nicht und hat sich exklusive welche für 1000 Dollar anfertigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Wer denn, jemand den man kennt? Wundert mich aber nicht, zumindest die Nicht-In-Ear-Apple-Ohrhörer finde ich nicht sonderlich bequem oder gut...


----------



## Ceek (18. September 2009)

Bei wirklich Professionellen ist denke ich auch - wie bei PCs - kaum eine Grenze nach oben gesetzt...


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Klar 1000€ Kopfhörer wer hat die nicht, hab noch 3 im Schrank, will jemand ein Paar ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (18. September 2009)

Gerne, werden aber wohl auf deine Ohren angepasst sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

die normalen Stöpsel vom iPod sind schrecklich. Halten nicht wirklich gut und der Klang ist mit 10€-Stöpsel so gut.


----------



## Soramac (18. September 2009)

Waren glaub ich aber eher 1000 Dollar, wo ich grad bei Dollar  - Euro bin.

In WoW kostet der Fraktionswechsel in USA 20 Dollar, das sind laut aktuelller Dollarkurs so um die 13,50 Euro, aber ne, wir sind in Europa da kostet es 25 Euro ...


----------



## Ogil (18. September 2009)

Wobei Ohrhoerer fuer $1000 natuerlich zum Abspielen von Musik in einem verlustbehafteten Format unglaublich sinnvoll sind. Wer einen Unterschied zwischen guten kaeuflich zu erwerbenden Ohrhoerern und einer Spezialanfertigung hoert, der wird wohl kaum Musik per MP3-Spieler hoeren...


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die normalen Stöpsel vom iPod sind schrecklich. Halten nicht wirklich gut und der Klang ist mit 10&#8364;-Stöpsel so gut.


Jepp, die fallen bei mir auch laufend raus... aber wie gesagt, für 18 Euro sind die von Creative super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Gerne, werden aber wohl auf deine Ohren angepasst sein, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1 Paar davon ja, die anderen 2 sind aus einer wichen Silikon artigen Masse die sich perfekt anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagen wir 349€ ? Damit ist mein neues Fahrrad bezahlt. Achne dafür blecht die Versicherung, ok 199€? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (18. September 2009)

ZUGESCHLAGEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Desdinova danke für den Bericht Wenn du jetzt noch einen Test mit HD Tune machen könntest, wäre das super!



So, den Test habe ich gemacht und hier ist das Ergebnis:

_*HD Tune: SAMSUNG HD103SJ Benchmark*

Transfer Rate Minimum : 49.1 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 146.6 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 117.9 MB/sec
Access Time           : 14.2 ms
Burst Rate            : 158.6 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 5.8%
_
[attachment=8995:HDTune_B..._HD103SJ.png]

Im Vergleich dazu meine WesternDigital:

_*HD Tune: WDC WD1600YS-01SHB1 Benchmark*

Transfer Rate Minimum : 8.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 62.5 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 50.6 MB/sec
Access Time           : 13.6 ms
Burst Rate            : 115.2 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 1.3%
_

[attachment=8996:HDTune_B...S_01SHB1.png]

Also Laie würde ich jetzt sagen, meine alte WesternDigital ist nicht mal halb so gut wie die Samsung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

ist rot ok ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> So, den Test habe ich gemacht und hier ist das Ergebnis:
> 
> _*HD Tune: SAMSUNG HD103SJ Benchmark*
> 
> ...



danke ! ich werde mir die fesplatte auch kaufen! wirt mit windows 7 am 22 oktober eingeweit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (18. September 2009)

Wenns nicht das Bild von irgendwelchen 10€ Nonames wäre würde ich auch rote nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Sierra exakt so wird es bei mir auch laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eventuell kauf ich die Platte schon früher, aber wenn ich am 22. Oktober Win7 abhole/installiere dann wird sie erst in Betrieb genommen.

Meine Green Caviar hat ähnliche Werte wie deine alte WD...


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sierra exakt so wird es bei mir auch laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup, muss schauen wie das geld reicht.... sonst kaufe ich sie auch früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber dann besteht das risiko das es mich zu sehr in den finger jukt und sie gleich ein bauen möchte!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Wenns nicht das Bild von irgendwelchen 10€ Nonames wäre würde ich auch rote nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie bist du darauf nur gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Wolte mal fragen wie ihr eine 1T aufteilen würden (partitionen)


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Windows, Programme, Spiele und Audio/Video/Fotos etc.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

100GB Windows
300GB Multimedia 
300GB Arbeitszeug
300GB Spiele

so würde ich es machen. 300GB Arbeitszeug aber nur, weil die CAD-Dateien mit denen ich arbeite recht groß sind.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 100GB Windows
> 300GB Multimedia
> 300GB Arbeitszeug
> 300GB Spiele
> ...



arbeites du als grafiker?


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

nein, als CAD-Zeichner/Ingenieur


----------



## Ogil (18. September 2009)

Naja - die Frage ist halt immer wofuer man seinen Rechner nutzt. Ich nutze meinen Heim-PC eigentlich nur zum Zocken und hab nicht wirklich irgendwelche Daten drauf die ich unbedingt aufbewahren muesste. Daher hab ich da meist auch nur 1 Partition und wenn es sein muss mach ich die halt komplett platt und installiere neu...

Edit: Wuhu - grad Mail bekommen dass meine neuen Teile verschickt wurden. Und dabei hab ich heut frueh erst bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

ich hab auch einen Privat-PC und einen Geschäfts-PC (welcher mir aber nicht gehört). Auf dem Privat-PC habe ich selten aktuelle Dateien von der Arbeit, aber an meinem eigenen arbeite ich lieber. Ich hab daran die G9 welche ich zum arbeiten um einiges angenehmer finde, als die Billig-Maus beim Arbeits-PC. Außerdem taugt bei dem der Monitor nichts. Wir haben aber sehr strenge Auflagen, daher darf ich daran nichts ändern und ich werde mich auch hüten dies zu tun.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

300GB für Spiele ? O.o


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Jopp, das muss reichen.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Ich meine das eher im Sinne von "So viel ?" 

Weil klar kann nicht nur von mir ausgehen, habe CSS (STeam) und WoW drauf, ist klar sind vllt 30Gb.

Aber glaube kaum das man 300Gb so mal ebend voll macht mir Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erstellt man Partitionen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

entweder beim installieren des Betriebssystems oder nachträglich mit einem Festplatten-Tool. Ich nutz dafür Paragon.

300GB Spiele sind schnell voll. Wenn du magst kann ich dir mal eine Liste machen mit aktuell installierten Spielen, dann wirst du sehen, dass das ne ganze Menge ist.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Juhu, hab brief bekommen (hab heute die post noch nicht genau an gekuckt) ist mir er gerade aufgefallen "MARSCHBEFEHLE" stand dick drauf xD was war es wohl jop die armee ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brauche mein pc für arbeit,spielen, etc .. aber mein pc ist so zusagen auch Server da alle Famillen mitglider ihr musik auf meinem pc haben etc und ich die ordner frei gebe etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (18. September 2009)

Ich habs mir so aufgeteilt:

30GB Windows (da kommt bei mir wirklich nur Windows drauf, "Eigene Dateien" nutze, ich wenn möglich, nicht)
460GB Programme/Spiele (mit der AdobeCreativeSuite und den ganzen Spielen kommt da immer ganz schön was zusammen)
450GB Multimedia (Hier kommt ausschließlich Musik und Video drauf. ich muss aktuell einen Trailer für eine englische Serie schneiden, da kann ich den Platz gleich schon gebrauchen.)
Der Rest ist beim Formatieren flöten gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die alte 160GB Platte nutze ich dann glaube ich für Kleinkram oder ich mach ein Arbeitsvolume für AfterEffects/Premiere draus. Mal sehen...


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

30 GB fände ich für die Windowspartition zu wenig, schliesslich werden da bei Vista/7 Downloads/Bilder/etc. gespeichert wenn man es nicht absichtlich anders macht und auch andere Programme lagern viel auf C aus (iTunes z.B.)...
Aber ich glaube ich werd mir wenn Win 7 kommt auch mal ne schöne 1TB Platte holen, mir geht langsam der Platz aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

AfterEffects...das Programm fasziniert mich. Ich hab es noch nie in Aktion erlebt, weiß aber, was es kann. Allerdings hab ich mit Videobearbeitung garnix am Hut.


----------



## Desdinova (18. September 2009)

Ja, AfterEffects kann mittlerweile schon einiges. Gerade mit der Fülle an Plugins die angeboten werden, kann man fast alles umsetzen. Reinknien muss man sich allerdings schon. Dieses "learning by doing", wie es bei Photoshop teilweise noch klappt kann man bei AE vergessen. Ich hab schon einiges an Zeit reingesteckt und bin noch nicht annähernd so weit, wie ich gern wäre. Aber mein Geld verdiene ich ja mit ganz normalem Videoschnitt, AE ist da eher die nette Abwechslung zwischendurch.

Wenn du die Seite noch nicht kennst, kannst du dir ja mal videocopilot.net ansehen. Da siehste das Programm in Aktion (Tutorials etc.) und der Kerl der das macht hat auch einges aufm Kasten.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> entweder beim installieren des Betriebssystems oder nachträglich mit einem Festplatten-Tool. Ich nutz dafür Paragon.
> 
> 300GB Spiele sind schnell voll. Wenn du magst kann ich dir mal eine Liste machen mit aktuell installierten Spielen, dann wirst du sehen, dass das ne ganze Menge ist.



Gerne, bin gespannt was die verbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es son Ding auch umsonst ? weil Paragon kostet ja glaub ich.

Aber sollte nicht irgendso ein Mist sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

naja gut, learning by doing geht bei Photoshop schon, aber nur begrenzt. Zwar kann man einige einfache Sachen ganz leicht machen (einigermaßen schicke Wallpaper, in dem man einfach ein paar Filter reinklatscht), aber bis man was richtig anständiges, eigenes hinbekommt, dauerts schon eine ganze Weile. Mir hat es geholfen, dass ich viele Tutorials nachgearbeitet habe. Da bekommt man viel mit.


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Nebola, Windows hat auch ein Partitionstool an Bord: Rechtsklick auf 'Computer', dann auf Verwalten. Und unter 'Datenträgerverwaltung findest du dann ein Tool zum partitionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Ok, ich guckmal, nur meistens sind die Windows Sachen ja net so der bringer, das Defragmetier Toll ist auch nicht das Wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> [...] viele Tutorials nachgearbeitet habe. Da bekommt man viel mit.



Genau das hab ich gemeint. In Photoshop hab ich mir mein Wissen auch großteils auf die Art erarbeitet und das hat ganz gut geklappt. In AE hab ichs dann auch so versucht und bin nicht wirklich weit gekommen. Wenn man in PS ein Tutorial durcharbeitet kann man am Ende ein paar Sachen mehr, die man gleich wieder anwenden kann. AE allerdings ist mittlerweile so komplex, dass ich ein Tutorial durcharbeite aber am Ende nicht mehr so richtig weiss, warum ich die ganzen Schritte überhaupt so gemacht hab. Aber wie gesagt, da ich es in der täglichen Arbeit eigentlich kaum brauche, kann ich mich ohne Druck an die Sache ranwagen. Nur Schade, dass mein Arbeitgeber mir eine Schulung für AE dieses Jahr abgelehnt hat. Wirtschaftkrise und so. Der ist auch der Traum von einem Avid Schnittsystem zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

hehe - bei Avid denk ich sicher an was anderes als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hab auch einen "Traum", was ich von Avid haben mag. Nämlich die Avid Code 5 203mm. (Noch lieber wäre mir nur die Hayes Stroker Ace).

Ich hab eben ein Tutorial angeschaut von der Seite die du gepostet hast, bei dem er einen Autounfall erstellt, bei dem jemand über den Haufen gefahren wird. Das ist ja echt irre!


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok, ich guckmal, nur meistens sind die Windows Sachen ja net so der bringer, das Defragmetier Toll ist auch nicht das Wahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, nicht wirklich, da geb ich dir schon recht. Das wollte mich mal auf einer Platte nur 5 GB partitionieren lassen obwohl noch 80 frei waren...


----------



## Desdinova (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe - bei Avid denk ich sicher an was anderes als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, das Avid das ich meine stellt keine Fahrradbremsen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind die Nummer 1 auf der Welt, was professionelle Videoschnittsysteme (nicht nur Software) angeht. Bei denen kann man gut und gerne ein Jahresgehalt für ein unterdurchschnittliches Schnittsystem lassen und die Grenzen sind da nach oben natürlich offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tutorials von dem Kerl (Andrew Kramer) sind echt mit Abstand das beste was mir bisher in Sachen Videoeffekte untergekommen ist. Allein ein Tutorial in dem er die Fluktuation von Partikeln durch den Bass des dazu gespielten Sound steuern lässt ist schon der Hammer. Er hat dazu ein Plugin programmiert, das automatisch Keyframes erzeugt, wenn z.B. Bässe, Höhen und  bestimmte Pegelwerte auftreten. Ach ja, das würde ich auch gern können. Und zwar nicht nur nachmachen sondern selbst drauf kommen...
Zudem finde ich die Stimme und die Art wie er das alles rüberbringt recht angenehm. Wenn ich da an meine Maya Schulungsvideos denke... brrrrr


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich hab eben ein Tutorial angeschaut von der Seite die du gepostet hast, bei dem er einen Autounfall erstellt, bei dem jemand über den Haufen gefahren wird. Das ist ja echt irre!



Kannste des mal linken bitte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (18. September 2009)

Kleine frage zu windows 7 home Premium Upgrade 

Stimmt das das man jedes mal windows vista + SP1 drauf schmeissen muss wenn man windows 7 home Premium Upgrade neu installieren möchte? 

hab das von dem video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DC4X0GTwx0 <---- ist fast am schluss wo er das sagt..


----------



## Falathrim (19. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Wolte mal fragen wie ihr eine 1T aufteilen würden (partitionen)


Ein Terabyte ist schon eine Dimension bei der das sinnvoll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich würde 2 Partitionen machen:
Eine sehr, sehr kleine, auf die ein Backup von ausserordentlich wichtigen Dateien kommt und eine, auf die der ganze Rest kommt, aber eben in entsprechende Unterordner aufgeteilt.

Mir würde da spontan einfallen:

-Works
-Pics
-Games
-Movies
-Music


----------



## aseari (19. September 2009)

Mhh, was ist beim RAM eigentlich wichtiger? Eine niedrige Latenz oder mehr MHz?? Also ist ein DDR3-RAM mit CL6 und 1333MHz schneller als ein DDR3-RAM mit CL7 und 1600MHz? Und wie kann man herauskriegen, welcher RAM schneller ist?


----------



## Rethelion (19. September 2009)

Wenn jemand momentan auf der Suche nach einem Top-Flow Kühler ist sollte er mal bei Mindfactory vorbeischauen.
Da gibts einen Noctua NH-C12P für 39€ im Mindstar.


----------



## Klos1 (19. September 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Mhh, was ist beim RAM eigentlich wichtiger? Eine niedrige Latenz oder mehr MHz?? Also ist ein DDR3-RAM mit CL6 und 1333MHz schneller als ein DDR3-RAM mit CL7 und 1600MHz? Und wie kann man herauskriegen, welcher RAM schneller ist?



Rechne es dir doch aus. CL6 bedeutet, daß 6 Takte vergehen, bis die Daten nach dem allokieren auch tatsächlich im Speicher verfügbar sind.
1333 Mhz sind 1333 000 000 Takte (Schwingungen) pro Sekunde. 6 Schwingungen werden wie gesagt benötigt.

Der andere braucht 7 Takte, hat aber 1600 000 000 pro Sekunde.



EspCap schrieb:


> Ne, nicht wirklich, da geb ich dir schon recht. Das wollte mich mal auf einer Platte nur 5 GB partitionieren lassen obwohl noch 80 frei waren...



Das war aber glaub deine Systempartition, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Systempartition zu ändern ist immer heikel und kann mit jeden Programm in die Hose gehen. Microsoft ist sich dessen bewusst.


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2009)

So - hab grad all meine neuen PC-Teile bekommen und bin am Basteln. Jetzt brauch ich die wenigen wieder-verwerteten Teile ausm alten Rechner. Wenn ich hier wieder auftauche, dann hoffentlich mit dem neuen Rechner *wusch*.

PS: Der Zalman CNPS-10X is ja riesig und haelt nur mit so ner normalen AMD-Klammer am Board oO


----------



## aseari (19. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Rechne es dir doch aus. CL6 bedeutet, daß 6 Takte vergehen, bis die Daten nach dem allokieren auch tatsächlich im Speicher verfügbar sind.
> 1333 Mhz sind 1333 000 000 Takte (Schwingungen) pro Sekunde. 6 Schwingungen werden wie gesagt benötigt.
> 
> Der andere braucht 7 Takte, hat aber 1600 000 000 pro Sekunde.


Also sind CL7 bei 1600MHz mit ~228 Mio. Operationen/sec schneller als CL6 bei 1333MHz mit ~221 Mio. Operationen/sec. Hab ich das jetzt richtig gerechnet?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (19. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Kleine frage zu windows 7 home Premium Upgrade
> 
> Stimmt das das man jedes mal windows vista + SP1 drauf schmeissen muss wenn man windows 7 home Premium Upgrade neu installieren möchte?
> 
> hab das von dem video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DC4X0GTwx0 <---- ist fast am schluss wo er das sagt..



Weiss echt keiner ob das stimmt? wenn ja dann finde ich das blöde was haltet ihr da von? 

ich weiss schon mal das ich am 22 oktober Imag von fertig windows 7 mache wenn ich es eingestellt habe, und so zu hoffen das ich so vista + Sp1 drauf hauen umgehen kann beim neu formatiern.


----------



## Nebola (19. September 2009)

Wieso sollte man Vista + SP 1 haben müssen um Win 7 zu installieren ? 

Vllt braucht man das wenn wan Upgraden will aber sonst wohl nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2009)

Wenn das so läuft wie es früher schon bei Win 3.11/Win95/98/XP und Vista war, dann musst du lediglich beim installieren von Win7 einmal die Vista-DVD einlegen. Es wird dann kontrolliert, ob du berechtigt bist die Upgrade-Version von Win 7 zu installieren.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Vllt braucht man das wenn wan Upgraden will aber sonst wohl nicht.


Genau davon schreibt er ja wie man unschwer lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (19. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn das so läuft wie es früher schon bei Win 3.11/Win95/98/XP und Vista war, dann musst du lediglich beim installieren von Win7 einmal die Vista-DVD einlegen. Es wird dann kontrolliert, ob du berechtigt bist die Upgrade-Version von Win 7 zu installieren.


Gut ich kenne die Upgrade version nicht hab noch nie erfraung da mit gemacht... darum die frage weil ich das so im video aufgeschnabt habe.

weil in der schweiz 119 euro version = 189fr nicht normal gibt sonder hinten dran mit upgrade! und ich wolte mir so oder so die familen pack holen... und die gibt es nur als upgrade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2009)

Frage: Kann es sein, dass wenn mein Netzteil "gerade so noch" genug Strom liefert und das dann bei entsprechenden Stromschwankungen dies mein Neustart Problem hervorruft (und das Bluescreen, wenn kurz nur graka oder so keinen Stromkriegt)?

Ich mein nur, nachdem ich in den Energieoptionen auf Maximalleistung gestellt habe, kriegte ich fast alle fünf minuten nen neustart reingedrückt und ich hab beobachtet, dass das Licht an meinen Boxen, wenn ich hier laut Musik höre anfängt zu flackern...

Das Problem wäre dann nämlich die total vollgepackte Mehrfachsteckdose...


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kannste des mal linken bitte ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/advanced_car_hit/


Ogil, wenn du den Zalman in Betrieb hast - könntest du dann mal was zur Lautstärke sagen?


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2009)

So - das System laeuft erstmal wieder, Win7 und was mir so an wichtigen Sachen einfiel ist installiert und nun gilt es in Spielen zu gucken, was der neue Rechner so leistet...

Das Ganze in mein neues Gehaeuse (ein CM Storm) zu bekommen war garnicht so einfach - besonders die beiden 12V-CPU-Stecker liesen sich nicht richtig stecken da man mit grossen Haenden zwischen dickem Zalman und Gehaeuseluefter rumwurschteln musste. Und den Zalman selbst - naja - leise ist er, mit den Temps bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Nur wie er nur mit einer wackligen Klammer montiert auf dem PhII-955 sitzt finde ich ein wenig gewagt (zumal er nicht wirklich bombenfest sitzt). 

Erst hab ich mich auch geaergert, dass ich zusaetzliche Waermeleitpaste bestellt hatte - aber nachdem ich mich mit der mitgelieferten versucht hatte, war ich froh auf die gesondert gekaufte zurueckgreifen zu koennen. Die von Zalman ist so ein klebriges Zeug - laesst sich kaum verschmieren. Eklig!

Naja - jetzt auf jeden Fall erstmal in ein paar Spielen austesten. Vielleicht mach ich auch demnaechst mal noch ein paar Benchmarks...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum mein Catalyst(Ati Treiber),
 manchmal wenn ich Spiele minimiere bzw. maximiere meine Auflösung und die Refresh Rate resettet?


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2009)

Für Zahlen bin ich immer offen


----------



## WeriTis (19. September 2009)

kurze Frage zu Win7 über MSDNAA (falls da jemand mit Erfahrungen hat):

Es will mir nicht gelingen irgendein Bootfähiges Medium damit herzustellen. Ich hab die Windows 7 Professional (x64) - DVD (German) geladen, die als iso udf archiv daherkommt, im downloader steht was von entpacken... aber wie ichs auch mach, es kommt nix bei rum was sich auf nem frischen pc installieren lässt. Die Setup.exe hat außerdem nur das Standardsymbol und lässt sich nicht ausführen (...blabla ist keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung" unter Win Xp...naja, es soll ja auch die 64bit version sein...)

Hat jemand nen erprobten Plan von der Erstellung Bootfähiger Medien von Win7 über den MSDNAA Download? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Für Zahlen bin ich immer offen



Naja - eine erste Zahl um mich selbst zu beruhigen, dass der Zalman die richtige Wahl war: Habe mal Prime95 fuer eine viertel Stunde laufen lassen - und ueber 52 Grad steigt die Temperatur nicht und deutlich lauter wird es dabei auch nicht...


----------



## Klos1 (19. September 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Also sind CL7 bei 1600MHz mit ~228 Mio. Operationen/sec schneller als CL6 bei 1333MHz mit ~221 Mio. Operationen/sec. Hab ich das jetzt richtig gerechnet?



Wenn das dein Taschenrechner sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht realistisch aus. Jetzt rechnest du aus, was man unter Berücksichtigung der CL an Datenmengen im Speicher pro Sekunde allokieren und zugriffsbereit machen könnte. Geh von 64bit pro Channel aus, also mal zwei bei Dual-Channel oder sogar mal 3 beim Nehalem.


----------



## Khelaz (19. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen erprobten Plan von der Erstellung Bootfähiger Medien von Win7 über den MSDNAA Download?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich habe W7 auch über MSDNAA gedownloaded. Der Downloader läd es runter und entpackt es automatisch. (Es werden 4 Arbeitsschritte angezeigt) Bei mir kommt am Ende des Prozesses eine *.iso raus. Diese einfach brennen und du hast ne Bootable DVD. Wie downloadest du bei MSDNAA ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (19. September 2009)

Khelaz schrieb:


> Also ich habe W7 auch über MSDNAA gedownloaded. Der Downloader läd es runter und entpackt es automatisch. (Es werden 4 Arbeitsschritte angezeigt) Bei mir kommt am Ende des Prozesses eine *.iso raus. Diese einfach brennen und du hast ne Bootable DVD. Wie downloadest du bei MSDNAA ?



Auch über den Launcher (den man zuerst runterlädt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich habe allerdings beim Downlaod nach dem er fertig war nichts mehr unternommen, da müde gewesen - stimmt, das wäre ein Ansatzpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lade es grade eh nochmal runter, und schaue dass ichs dann wenigstens bis zum 3. Arbeitsschritt "Entpacken" laufen lasse - installieren will ichs ja auf nem anderen PC^^

Ich hab mir schon nen USB-Stick formatiert und (hoffe ich jedenfalls^^) Bootfähig gemacht, allerdings wird der unter Diskpart nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Klos1 (19. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> kurze Frage zu Win7 über MSDNAA (falls da jemand mit Erfahrungen hat):
> 
> Es will mir nicht gelingen irgendein Bootfähiges Medium damit herzustellen. Ich hab die Windows 7 Professional (x64) - DVD (German) geladen, die als iso udf archiv daherkommt, im downloader steht was von entpacken... aber wie ichs auch mach, es kommt nix bei rum was sich auf nem frischen pc installieren lässt. Die Setup.exe hat außerdem nur das Standardsymbol und lässt sich nicht ausführen (...blabla ist keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung" unter Win Xp...naja, es soll ja auch die 64bit version sein...)
> 
> ...



Du musst es doch einfach nur laden. Er speichert es in C:\Temp, soweit nicht geändert und gut ist. Wenn er fertig ist und installieren will, dann sagst du Ende.
Dann gehst du ins Temp-Verzeichnis und dort liegt die ISO.

Und dann holst du dir ein spezielles Brennprogramm für Image-Dateien, z.b. das kostenlose http://www.chip.de/downloads/ImgBurn_17759472.html!

Damit brennst du die ISO auf eine DVD und gut ist. Mehr musst du nicht machen. Das Ding ist dann schon startfähig. CD einlegen, booten und ab dafür.
Windoof installieren und dich freuen, oder ärgern, je nachdem.


----------



## Khelaz (19. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Auch über den Launcher (den man zuerst runterlädt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danach müsste es auf jedenen Fall funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das mit dem USB Stick funktioniert weiß ich leider selbst nicht. Ich hab sie gebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Auf jeden fall nicht vergessenim Bios als Boot Device den USB stick auch anzugeben ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja falls du Vista drauf hast, wirst dich sicher auf W7 freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei XP vs 7 kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (19. September 2009)

Vista hab ich ausgelassen, mangels perfomanter Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das was ich bisher gebrannt hatte... also rein das archiv nach dem download, was auch iso heisst und in meiner verzweiflung auch die entpackten dateien....ähem...winrar entpackt halt .isos...*hust* konnte mein eigener brenner auf dem alten pc auch nicht mehr lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also fehlt mir denke ich eifnach der Entpacken-Schritt des Downloaders *hoff*

Danke euch schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. September 2009)

Per USB-Stick kann man es so installieren:

Start -> bei suchen "diskpart" eingeben und das Programm starten -> "list disk" eingeben -> usb-Stick suchen -> dann auswählen z.b. mit "select disk 2" falls das der Stick ist.
Dann die erste Partition auswählen mit "select partition 1". Anschließend den Befehl "format fs=fat32 label=“Windows 7“ quick overdrive" ausführen und das Ding formatieren.
Anschließend die Partition mit den Befehl "active" aktiv schalten. Und dann entpackst du das ISO auf den Stick.

Wenn es aber auf CD gebrannt werden soll, dann kannst du es einfach mit dem Programm imgBurn machen, welches ich oben verlinkt habe.
Da muss nichts entpackt werden. Einfach das Programm starten, ISO wählen und brennen. Anschließen kann die DVD benutzt werden.

Edit: Anmerkung: Die USB-Funktion wie oben beschrieben geht anscheinend nicht immer bei XP, weil XP wohl Schwierigkeiten hat, mit dem Befehl "list disk" USB-Medien zu erfassen, bzw. es garnicht supported wird. Bei meinen Laptop ging es allerdings mit XP, aber als Befehl habe ich "list volume" ausgeführt.

Nochmal Edit:

Falls es jemanden interessiert. Kürzlich war eine ATI5870 in einen Online-Shop gelistet. Der Shop war in Holland und die Karte kostete 319 Euro.
Ich denke, daß sie hier in Deutschland dann wohl in wenigen Wochen für ca. 280 Euro über die Theke geht. In meinen Augen ein absolut gerechtfertigter Preis, wenn es denn wirklich so kommt. 

Geforce darf sich dann mit der GTX285 direkt was einfallen lassen, weil die dann kein Schwanz mehr kauft, der auch nur halbwegs Ahnung hat.


----------



## Soramac (19. September 2009)

Kennt jemand gute Tecno/Trace Musik für World of Warcraft PvE? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.kewego.de/video/iLyROoafYJo7.html

Sowas in der Art, suche schon verzweifelt ;/


----------



## Nebola (19. September 2009)

Sowas ?


----------



## Soramac (19. September 2009)

Ja das ist geil, danke.




Sowas ist auch gut.


----------



## Nebola (19. September 2009)

Zeigt mir nix an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. September 2009)

EDIT: Wasn los hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V8v7b4Ym1o


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2009)

dieses ganze GOA-Zeug ist doch total irre...


----------



## Nebola (19. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: Wasn los hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V8v7b4Ym1o



Das geht eher Richtung Hardstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asoriel schrieb:


> dieses ganze GOA-Zeug ist doch total irre...



Warum ? naja gut ich höre es auch net, mehr durch zufall geunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. September 2009)

naja, ist immer Geschmacksache - klar, aber für mich ist das nix


----------



## Nebola (19. September 2009)

Jo ich brauche eher etwas wo was "geredet" wird.



oder


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Also, wenn ich das .iso dings als iso dings brenne, dann bekomme ich ne dvd angezeigt mit 0 byte speicher... unlesbar -.-


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

mit was brennst du denn?


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2009)

Versuchs mal mit ImgBurn, das hat bei mir immer tadellos funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mit was brennst du denn?



Mit CDBurnerXP bisher. Versuche jetzt ImgBurn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Img Burn log:

I 09:12:25 ImgBurn Version 2.5.0.0 started!
I 09:12:25 Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600 : Service Pack 2)
I 09:12:25 Total Physical Memory: 2,095,180 KB  -  Available: 1,446,636 KB
W 09:12:25 Drive J:\ (FAT32) does not support single files > 4 GB in size.
W 09:12:25 SPTD can have a detrimental effect on drive performance.
I 09:12:25 Initialising SPTI...
I 09:12:25 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
I 09:12:25 Found 1 DVD±RW!
I 09:18:34 Operation Started!
I 09:18:34 Source File: D:\Win 7 #2\Windows 7 Professional (x64) - DVD (German)\de_windows_7_professional_x64_dvd_X15-65813.iso
I 09:18:34 Source File Sectors: 1,558,723 (MODE1/2048)
I 09:18:34 Source File Size: 3,192,264,704 bytes
I 09:18:34 Source File Volume Identifier: GRMCPRXFRER_DE_DVD
I 09:18:34 Source File Volume Set Identifier: 4eddd80
I 09:18:34 Source File Application Identifier: CDIMAGE 2.54 (01/01/2005 TM)
I 09:18:34 Source File Implementation Identifier: Microsoft CDIMAGE UDF
I 09:18:34 Source File File System(s): ISO9660 (Bootable), UDF (1.02)
I 09:18:34 Destination Device: [0:1:0] PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8631 CD21 (E (ATA)
I 09:18:34 Destination Media Type: DVD-R (Disc ID: MBI 01RG40) (Speeds: 4x)
I 09:18:34 Destination Media Sectors: 2,298,496
I 09:18:34 Write Mode: DVD
I 09:18:34 Write Type: DAO
I 09:18:34 Write Speed: MAX
I 09:18:34 Link Size: Auto
I 09:18:34 Lock Volume: Yes
I 09:18:34 Test Mode: No
I 09:18:34 OPC: No
I 09:18:34 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 09:18:41 Filling Buffer... (40 M
I 09:18:41 Writing LeadIn...
I 09:18:52 Writing Session 1 of 1... (1 Track, LBA: 0 - 1558722)
I 09:18:52 Writing Track 1 of 1... (MODE1/2048, LBA: 0 - 1558722)
I 09:28:52 Synchronising Cache...
I 09:29:37 Exporting Graph Data...
I 09:29:37 Graph Data File: C:\[...]\ImgBurn\Graph Data Files\PHILIPS_DVD+-RW_DVD8631_CD21_SUNDAY-SEPTEMBER-20-2009_9-18_AM_MBI_01RG40_MAX.ibg
I 09:29:37 Export Successfully Completed!
I 09:29:37 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:11:02
I 09:29:37 Average Write Rate: 5,204 KB/s (3.8x) - Maximum Write Rate: 5,592 KB/s (4.0x)
I 09:29:37 Cycling Tray before Verify...
W 09:29:43 Waiting for device to become ready...
​Sorry für Wall of text... Ergebnis ist wie immer eine unlesbare DVD. Ich verwende zum Brennen DVD-R von Memorex.

Als ich dasselbe vor nem Jahr mit Win XP Prof gemacht habe, hat alles reibungslos funktioniert =/


----------



## SIERRA 117 (20. September 2009)

bitte beim DVD Kauf achten das es DVD +R ist und nicht -R weil -R schlecht ist.

und vielleicht ist einfach die ISO beschätigt? noch mal sonst halt noch mal saugen ;D


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

is bereits zum zweiten mal gesaugt, wenn die kaputt wäre würde man davon vermutlich überall lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls ist die Setup.exe keine zulässige win32 Anwendung und ich kann mit msdnaa hier wohl nichts anfangen. Dann wohl doch über den Torrent... -.-


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2009)

Ich habe kurz zwei Fragen.

Also wo und wie kann man einstellen, dass man wenn man etwas downloadet, die Daten dann auch auf der 2. Partition sind?

Und auf der 1. Partition kann man eigentlich alles ausser den "Windwos"-Ordner löschen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

1. Frage:

Das stellst du in deinem Browser ein. Bei Firefox geht es so: Extras => Einstellungen => Downloads. Dort kannst du das Verzeichnis wählen, in dem die Downloads gespeichert werden sollen.

2. Frage: 

Nein, kannst du nicht. Also theoretisch schon, aber empfehlenswert ist es nicht. Lieber gezielt entmüllen, ansonsten ist nachher so viel hin, dass du neu installieren musst.


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 1. Frage:
> 
> Das stellst du in deinem Browser ein. Bei Firefox geht es so: Extras => Einstellungen => Downloads. Dort kannst du das Verzeichnis wählen, in dem die Downloads gespeichert werden sollen.
> 
> ...



Okay danke.

Dann frage ich so, wass kann ich denn auf der 1. Partition nicht löschen? Da sollte eigentlich nur Vista sein.
Ein paar Ordner hab ich schon auf die 2. Partition kopiert.


----------



## PC-Flo (20. September 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad für den PC.

Dieses sollte um die 100 Euro kosten, stabil sein und längere Zeit halten.
Falls es in diesem Bereich kein wirklich gutes gibt würde ich wohl auch auf ein teueres Produkt zurück greifen.

Könnt Ihr da welche empfehlen?


----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-941-000046-G...6392&sr=8-1


----------



## PC-Flo (20. September 2009)

das ding kostet 350 Euro das ist etwas zu viel ^^


----------



## Desdinova (20. September 2009)

Ein Freund von mir hat das Logitech G25 Racing Wheel und ich bin begeistert davon. Super Verarbeitung, Force Feedback, drei Fusspedale, H-Schaltung, Lederbezug am Schaltknauf (muss zwar nicht sein, aber "nice to have" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) usw.
Kostet zwar auch über 100&#8364;, aber bei Logitech kann man meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch machen. Der billigste Anbieter, den ich jetzt auf die schnelle gefunden hab, verkauft es für 153&#8364;. Klick

Hier noch ein Link zu Amazon, da kannst du dir die Bilder dazu ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## PC-Flo (20. September 2009)

Hab mir schon fast gedacht, dass sich nicht viel "gutes" finden lässt, im Bereich von 100 Euro.
Das G25 habe ich mir schon im Laden angesehen und das ist echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dann muss ich eben wohl oder übel etwas tiefer in die Taschen greifen. Aber lieber so, als 100 Euro für ein minderwertiges, in 1 Monat kapputes Lenkrad auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (20. September 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Naja dann muss ich eben wohl oder übel etwas tiefer in die Taschen greifen. Aber lieber so, als 100 Euro für ein minderwertiges, in 1 Monat kapputes Lenkrad auszugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich auch so. Gerade bei ForceFeedback Lenkrädern machen die Billigteile keinen Spaß. Entweder sind die Motoren zu schwach, zu laut oder zu schnell kaputt. Im Bereich um die 100€ gibts da eben nur selten mal Angebote, gerade wenn man FF, Pedale etc. will. Und falls dir bei einem Logitech Produkt mal was kaputt gehen sollte, kannst du auf einen der besten Customersupports zurückgreifen die ich kenne.


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

Nicht ganz, es gibt noch eine günstige und sehr gute Alternative. Mit dem Lenkrad hab ich selbst schon gespielt und es macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß. Natürlich kommt es nicht an teure Kaliber wie G25/G27 ran, das ist klar, gut ist es dennoch. 

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Formula-Forc...9239&sr=1-1


----------



## Desdinova (20. September 2009)

Das Lenkrad hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber an der Verarbeitung mangelts hier sicher auch nicht. Das einzige was mir hier abgehen würde, sind zumindest die Schaltwippen. Es muss zwar keine H-Schaltung sein, aber mit den kleinen Knöpfen am Lenkrad zu schalten gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. Aber hier kommt es auch immer auf die Ansprüche an. Ich habe früher bis zum Erbrechen Gran Turismo 3 gespielt und da waren mir dann auch Kleinigkeiten am Lenkrad wichtig. Wenn man allerdings nur ab und zu mal ein Rennspiel zockt, ist das günstigere sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2009)

Nettes Teil.. ich hab auch eins von Logitech, das Formula Force EX (hat Asoriel ja schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und für das bisschen was ich es benutze ist es absolut ausreichend... ich fahr lieber mit dem Gamepad, höchstens für NFS Shift könnt ich mich mal wieder mit dem Lenkrad anfreunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Kurze Frage: Wenn man die Setup.exe von Win7-x64 unter Win XP (32bit) versucht auszuführen, was sollte dann für eine Meldung kommen? "Keine gültige win32 Anwendung"?

/€: Also zusammengetragenerweise:

Win7-x64 (Deutsch) runtergeladen.
Als .iso gebrannt -> unlesbarer DVD-Rohling (größe 0Byte frei 0 byte kein Datenträger im laufwer...) entstanden
Entpackt und auf DVD gebrannt -> same same
Entpackte Setup.exe doppelgeklickt: "Keine gültige Win32 Anwendung"
Iso auf USB-Stick entpackt, USB stick davor FAT32 formatiert und auf Aktiv gesetzt (=sollte Bootfähig sein) ->am "leeren" PC und einem Netbook getestet -> "Medienfehler" beim Versuch von USB Medium zu booten.

Bin ich zu dumm?
Ist mein DVD-Brenner zu dumm?
Ist MS zu dumm?


Fragen über fragen. Dienstag PC bestellt, HWV "der kommt auf jeden Fall Donnerstag oder spätestens Freitag..."  sprachs und stellte das Paket 2 Tage in die Ecke. Also kam er auf Samstag, zum Glück war die Post/DHL mustergültig was Kundenservice und Entgegenkommen anging, und ich kam doch zu dem Paket. Win7 von msdnaa gedownloadet, und gedacht ich könnte das dann schön drauf installieren.
Ich habe Spaß, jaaaa.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn man die Setup.exe von Win7-x64 unter Win XP (32bit) versucht auszuführen, was sollte dann für eine Meldung kommen? "Keine gültige win32 Anwendung"?




Ja, war bei m ir auch.

Hatte dann Win7 32bit runtergeladen.

Mal ne Frage:

Wenn ich mit Fraps, frapse, dann ruckelt es bei mir etwas, nicht stark, aber es ist nicht schön. Man merkt auch den Unterschied vom nicht frapsen und frapsen, das es flüssiger läuft. Im Video sieht man es nicht, da das Auge anscheinend nur 24FPS wahrnimmt. Meine Frage ist, ob Fraps unter Windows 7 deutlich besser läuft?


----------



## Rethelion (20. September 2009)

Na wer von euch ist beim Aion-Headstart mit am Start?


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

@Rethelion: Mit weniger Fail von HWV und mir/MS/gott und der welt wäre ich das jetzt, joar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß, ich hoffe du hast schwarze Flügel!


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

Also ich hab mich in letzter Zeit auch ein wenig mit filmen von Spielen beschäftigt und verschiedene Programme getestet. Fraps finde ich nicht so tauglich. Ich liste dir mal auf, was ich alles getestet habe:
Gamecam
Fraps
Camstudio
Camtasia 6
Hypercam
WeGame

Also fast alles, was es so gibt. Davon ist aber eigentlich nichts meinen Ansprüchen gerecht geworden, da entweder die Videos geruckelt haben oder gar das Spiel, oder dass die Qualität mieß war. Dann hab ich mich nochmal ein wenig umgesehen und bin auf XFire gestoßen. Da muss man sich zwar anmelden, aber es klappt super. Die Performance bleibt erhalten (zumindest bei mir) und vor allem passt die Qualität.


----------



## Rethelion (20. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> @Rethelion: Mit weniger Fail von HWV und mir/MS/gott und der welt wäre ich das jetzt, joar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die hatte ich, aber hab die Seiten gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

@Asoriel

Benutze zurzeit Fraps, werde mal ein Video hochladen von mir, wo ich gerade Frapse.

Dann kannste mal beurteilen wie die Qualität und die Performance ist.


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

Rethelion startet Aion heute oder wie?


----------



## Rethelion (20. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion startet Aion heute oder wie?



Für die Preordler heute, normal erst in 5 Tagen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2009)

ahh...ist es schon soweit? Glaub, ich kaufe es mir auch und teste es mal an. Wird es zu anfang auch 10 Tage Probe oder so geben?


----------



## Rethelion (20. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> ahh...ist es schon soweit? Glaub, ich kaufe es mir auch und teste es mal an. Wird es zu anfang auch 10 Tage Probe oder so geben?



Nein Leider nicht, aber sicherlich in 1-2 Monaten


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Ich raff einfach nicht was ich falsch mache und ich weiss nicht was ich noch machen kann... = /

WinXp Prof 32bit bei nem Phenom II x4...? Bissl pervers, oder? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

ich wills auch mal testen. Wie siehts mit monatl. Gebühren aus? Desshalb freu ich mich auch auf GW2 welches ich auch testen werde.

Klos - spielst du eigtl. noch WAR?


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Ich glaube 12.99€, erster Monat wie immer im Spielpreis enthalten.

Ich hätte nen Betaaccount zum teilen gehabt, hättest damls was geschrieben... ;p


----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

Gibts denn kein Programm, das kann von mir auch bis 100 Euro kosten oder was, wo man ruckelfrei, was sozusagen fast 0% Performance Unterschied macht, genau so aufnehmen kann von der Qualität, wie es auch dargestellt wird? ;/


----------



## Vaishyana (20. September 2009)

kann mir jemand nen simplen, guten MP3-Player im Preisbereich bis max. 30 empfehlen? 3-4GB Speicher?

Edit: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...307&agid=88 wäre der was ordentliches? Oder Fehlkauf?


----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Intenso-Walker-Tragba...5890&sr=8-2


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Also momentan verpasst man net viel beim Aion Headstart - ALLE Server auf "High" und "You cannot connect to the server because there are too many people playing".
Mo-mo-mo-mo-mooonsterfaaaiiiil. MMO-Launch halt ^.^

Was Win7 angeht hat von euch auch keiner mehr ne Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich wills auch mal testen. Wie siehts mit monatl. Gebühren aus? Desshalb freu ich mich auch auf GW2 welches ich auch testen werde.
> 
> Klos - spielst du eigtl. noch WAR?



Ne, wurde mir irgendwie langweilig. Spielst du noch? Aber Aion werde ich auf jedenfall testen.


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> 
> Dann frage ich so, wass kann ich denn auf der 1. Partition nicht löschen? Da sollte eigentlich nur Vista sein.
> Ein paar Ordner hab ich schon auf die 2. Partition kopiert.


Okay ich melde mich nochmal und gebe ein bisschen genauere Daten.

Auf der 1. Partition (C hat es noch die Ordner:
Benutzer (kann ich löschen, wenn es auf der 2. Partition (D ist oder?)
Multimedia Files (kA)
OEMSettings (kA)
PerfLogs (kA)
Programme (kann ich löschen, wenn es auf der 2. Partition (D ist oder?)
Programme (x86) (kann ich löschen, wenn es auf der 2. Partition (D ist oder?)
Windows (lasse ich da)

Und dann noch:

BOOTSECT.BAK (kA, aber wahrscheinlich lassen)
csb (Textdokument) (kA)
msdia80.dll (kA)
RHDSetup (Textdokument) (kA)
service (Textdokument) (kA)

Also was meint ihr? Was löschen/kopieren und was einfach lassen?


----------



## Rethelion (20. September 2009)

So siehts im Startgebiet aus, und da gibts tatsächlich leute die sich beschweren das es Warteschlangen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay ich melde mich nochmal und gebe ein bisschen genauere Daten.
> 
> Auf der 1. Partition (C hat es noch die Ordner:
> Benutzer (kann ich löschen, wenn es auf der 2. Partition (D ist oder?)
> ...



Auf was für einen Trip bist du denn? Ordner wie Benutzer oder Programme sind Systemordner. Die löscht man nicht einfach. Die Inhalte von User kannst du ja eh über Eigenschaften auslagern. Im Reiter Pfad, wie der Name schon sagt. Die Systemordner Programme über die Registry zu ändern, macht anscheinend öfters Probleme.

Denkbar wäre vielleicht eine Änderung der Registry und dann unter C Verknüpfungen zu setzen. Etwa so: mklink /d c:\Programme d:\Programme.
Dann werden irgendwelche Routinen, die einfach standardmäßig davon ausgehen, daß unter c: Programme zu finden ist, direkt über den Link nach d befördert, da wo sie jetzt sind.
Wobei noch zu Bedenken ist, daß Programme ja nicht Programme heißt. Das wird ja nur über die desktop.ini so benannt. Also müsstest den Link dann wohl mit dem richtigen Namen setzen, nämlich Program Files.

Aber mir nichts dir nichts einfach mal irgendwelche Systemordner zu löschen, wird in die Hose gehen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Falathrim (20. September 2009)

Hachja, es ist schon spaßig, sich ne Nacht um die Ohren schlagen zu müssen weil man eine Woche lang keine Zeit hatte, ein Referat zu schreiben...

Aber wenigstens ist das Thema interessant ;D


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Sounds familiar, viel Erfolg!

Ich schlag mir meine Nacht mit meinem PC/Windows blabla Problem um die Ohren, und hänge dann morgen als Schlafentzugs-/Alkoholleiche auf der Wiesn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Brenne grade windows Vista 64Bit... mal schauen, ob das funktioniert, und falls ja kann ich damit hoffentlich nen richtigen Bootfähigen usb stick mit windows 7 erstellen, das ich dann auf dem rechner installieren kann^^


----------



## Falathrim (20. September 2009)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Sounds familiar, viel Erfolg!
> 
> Ich schlag mir meine Nacht mit meinem PC/Windows blabla Problem um die Ohren, und hänge dann morgen als Schlafentzugs-/Alkoholleiche auf der Wiesn
> 
> ...


Sei froh dass du das kannst

Ich hab morgen nen wasweißichwieviel-Stunden-Tag vor mir

8-15.05 Uhr Schule
15.15-16.00 Fahrschule
16-17 Uhr "Pause"?
17-19 Uhr Tanzschule(?)/Abschiedsessen für meine Schwester
19-XX Uhr für Politikklausur lernen/Hausaufgaben machen


----------



## WeriTis (20. September 2009)

Davor arbeite ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: ok, mein DVD Brenner ist offensichtlich Müll.

E 00:01:21 Session 1, Track 1 is smaller on the disc than it is in the image file.
E 00:01:21 Disc's Track Sectors: 0 (TOC Sectors: 0)
E 00:01:21 Image File's Track Sectors: 1896891 (TOC Sectors: 1896891)
E 00:01:21 Operation Failed! - Duration: 00:00:00
I 00:01:21 Average Verify Rate: N/A - Maximum Verify Rate: N/A


Wird wohl auf die Art echt nix mehr mit dem neuen PC.... -.-


&#8364;2: so, Brenner aus dem neuen Pc in den alten gebastelt (Dell kabellayout ist btw suboptimal für solche geschichten, ich glaub die bauen manche stecker absichtich "falschrum" ein dass man ja nichts mehr dran machen kann...) und win7dvd erfolgreich gebrannt, kam auch schon die meldung dass ich das winsetup nicht auf diesem computer ausführen kann weil nicht kompatibel (p4 3ghz, nein da geht nicht wirklich was mit 64bit^^)
Nun wieder umbauen und schauen was passiert, danach entweder Party oder tastatur futtern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;3: Paaaartyyyyyyyyyy =D
Lag echt am Brenner *puh* Win7 gefällt soweit, und IE8 ist echt sauschnell, wirklich überlegen ob ich mir die Mühe mach und Firefox installier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du das kannst
> 
> Ich hab morgen nen wasweißichwieviel-Stunden-Tag vor mir
> 
> ...



Tanzschule ? Na viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2009)

Tanzschule? Machst du mehr als den Grundkurs oder macht ihr den nur sehr spät? Bei mir ist das schon 2 Jahre her ^^


----------



## WeriTis (21. September 2009)

Wie verbreitet die Tanzkursbesucher in einem PC-Technikforum sind... ihr zerstört Klischees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2009)

hehe, Ich hatte es in der 10 Klasse in Sport ^^, aber net Lange 4 Std glaub ich.


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Ich habe alle Kurse, von Grundkurs bis Fortgeschrittene III erfolgreicht 3 mal komplett durchgemacht. 3 Mal mit einem anderen Mädel versteht sich. Dazu noch verschiedene Einsätze als Hospitant und noch mehr Mädels ..

selber Schuld wer sich das entgehen lässt in dem Alter xD


----------



## Falathrim (21. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tanzschule ? Na viel Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke...ist eh lustig, da



EspCap schrieb:


> Tanzschule? Machst du mehr als den Grundkurs oder macht ihr den nur sehr spät? Bei mir ist das schon 2 Jahre her ^^


...ich vier Jahre zu spät dran bin und mit der Tanzlehrerin eher flirte als mit irgendeinem von den Mädels da ;D


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2009)

In Sport? Oo
Ihr habt komische Sportlehrer...


> ...ich vier Jahre zu spät dran bin und mit der Tanzlehrerin eher flirte als mit irgendeinem von den Mädels da ;D


Hehe, na dann hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Kurse, von Grundkurs bis Fortgeschrittene III erfolgreicht 3 mal komplett durchgemacht. 3 Mal mit einem anderen Mädel versteht sich. Dazu noch verschiedene Einsätze als Hospitant und noch mehr Mädels ..
> 
> selber Schuld wer sich das entgehen lässt in dem Alter xD



Seh ich auch so. "Auf dem Tanz" (so nennt man das bei uns - sind Tanzabende) hab ich u.a. meine Frau kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spaß Falathrim!


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu meinem Rechner:

Was denkt ihr denn kann ich für den Rechner(in der Signatur), komplett mit Wasserkühlung, verlangen?
Ich würd gern auf was kleineres mit mehr Speicher umsteigen, und da rentiert es sich nicht das System umzubauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2009)

Kennt jemand hier Starship Troopers den Ego-Shooter und weiß vielleicht wie man die Grafikprobleme beseitigen kann, die offensichtlich bei neueren Grafikkarten auftreten können, sprich Menü funktioniert aber im Spiel selbst nur das HUD sichtbar und der Rest ist ein Unifarbenes Blinkendes Ding?


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

je nach Zustand würde ich mal so grob 650-700€ schätzen. Über den Ram steht leider nichts exaktes, über die HDD garnichts.


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu meinem Rechner:
> 
> Was denkt ihr denn kann ich für den Rechner(in der Signatur), komplett mit Wasserkühlung, verlangen?
> Ich würd gern auf was kleineres mit mehr Speicher umsteigen, und da rentiert es sich nicht das System umzubauen.



_Was hast dir da so vorgestellt als neuen "Rechenknecht" ? :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

paini brennts schon wieder in den Fingern was zusammenzustellen - ich weiß es genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2009)

_Nö , interessiert mich einfach nur so :-)

Ausserdem denke ich er kennt sich gut genug aus um sich da selbst was zusammen zu basteln._


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

okay - dachte ich mir fast schon.

Sag - spielst du wieder WoW?


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> je nach Zustand würde ich mal so grob 650-700€ schätzen. Über den Ram steht leider nichts exaktes, über die HDD garnichts.


HDD ist eine WD Black Caviar 500GB, also nichts besondres^^



painschkes schrieb:


> _Was hast dir da so vorgestellt als neuen "Rechenknecht" ? :-)_



Noch nichts genaues, nur stromsparender soll er sein als mein jetziger und 3 Festplatten á 500GB im Raid5 sind geplant.
Denke da an einen AthlonII-Prozessor.
Ich könnte zwar meinen jetzigen Prozessor etwas untertakten/volten und die 2 Kerne deaktivieren, aber das wäre dann Verschwendung.
Und da die Pumpe im Festplattenkäfig hängt bring ich keine Festplatte mehr rein.

Momentan interessiert mich aber nur was der PC noch wert ist, wenns zu wenig wird, dann behalt ich ihn. Macht auch keinen Sinn wenn ich das Teil verschenke und mir zum selben Preis was schlechteres hole^^


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2009)

_Und wieso der Umstieg? Bist jetzt unter die Konsolenzocker gegangen? :X_


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

wenns dir nur um Raid5 geht kannst du dir auch ein NAS anschaffen und an deinen PC hängen, dazu noch nen Revo.

edit: Painschkes - nicht die Frage zu WoW vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und wieso der Umstieg? Bist jetzt unter die Konsolenzocker gegangen? :X_



Nicht ganz, aber außer Aion spiel ich nichts mehr auf dem PC^^

Und wegen der Festplatte, ich brauch min. 1TB(Filme, Spiele, Images, VMWare) und bei der Größe hab ich doch etwas Angst dass mal die Platte ausfällt. Also bietet sich ein Raid schon an, nur Raid0 verbraucht 50% des Speichers und 2x1TB ist teuer.
Also dachte ich an Raid5 mit 3x500GB=1TB.

Achja wo wir grad bei Raid sind. Kann ich dann bei Raid5 während dem Betrieb eine Platte rausnehmen und alles läuft fehlerfrei weiter?


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2009)

_@Sebi - Ja tu ich.. aber ich hab da so was im Hinterkopf , also (wenn es klappt) ist es nicht ganz so unnütz.. :X

@Rethi - Ah okay , also ähnlich wie bei mir mit WoW derzeit. Obwohl ich mir mit der Xbox auch schonwieder nicht mehr so sicher bin. Naja , ich warte ja immernoch aufs Geld vom Vaddi (für den Rechner..) _


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wenns dir nur um Raid5 geht kannst du dir auch ein NAS anschaffen und an deinen PC hängen, dazu noch nen Revo.
> 
> edit: Painschkes - nicht die Frage zu WoW vergessen
> 
> ...



NAS wäre auch eine gute Idee, daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht.
Wie würde denn eine VM laufen, deren virtuelle Festplatte auf einem NAS liegt? Bzw. geht das überhaupt mit VMWare Server?


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

da bin ich überfragt - das weiß vielleicht Klos.


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> In Sport? Oo



Vor den Ferien letze 3 Stunden waren Wunschstunden, tja 1 mal Fußball 2 mal Tanzen (Mädels gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit: Das über WoW finde ich recht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Das über WoW finde ich recht interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Japp, das ist schon interesannt, Blade Server sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach in den Herbstferien und in der Woche davor n Praktikum (ist bei uns Pflicht in der 11., das Praktikum) im Rechenzentrum der Uniklinik, da stehen auch n paar hundert von denen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bei den 68 'Zuständigen' für die 13250 Server wundere ich mich auch nicht dass heute schon wieder mehrere Stunden ein ganzer Realm Pool weg ist ^^


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

wer von euch spielt denn noch WoW?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (21. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wer von euch spielt denn noch WoW?



ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

Deine Signatur ist eindeutig zu groß geraten


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wer von euch spielt denn noch WoW?



*Hand heb*

Aber im Moment komme ich on stelle mit mit Alchemi nen Edelstein her, also nen ungeschliffenen und gehe off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.Zt ist Css Time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , WoW ist gerade öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (21. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist eindeutig zu groß geraten


jop ich weiss... ich änder das gerade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. September 2009)

Ich zock noch World of Warcraft, macht wieder Spaß, wenn man neue Leute kennen lernt. Reden immer zusammen in Skype, der eine redet so gelangweillig, ich lach mich nur kaputt.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wer von euch spielt denn noch WoW?


Ich, noch n bisschen. Eigentlich bin ich nur noch zu den Raids on und hauptsächlich auch wegen den Leuten und nicht wegen dem Spiel selber.


----------



## Falathrim (22. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wer von euch spielt denn noch WoW?


Not me 

Ich zock derzeit einfach mal gar nichts mehr...hab auch überhaupt keine Zeit dafür


----------



## SIERRA 117 (22. September 2009)

Hab gerade das Radio programm endeckt! 

Phonostar ist echt Genial! wer viel internet radio hört solte sich das programm mal an schauen.


http://www.phonostar.de/phonostar_player/


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

theoretisch zocke ich auch noch wow, praktisch habe ich momentan kein internet zuhause (siehe mein unkommentierter umts thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auch davor schon wochen lang wenig gemacht .. liegt aber nicht an wow, macht mir noch immer sehr viel spaß, hab einfach keine zeit

ich raide nich mal mehr. wenn ich was mache, dann twinke ich meine priesterin, die hat es immerhin bis lvl 74 geschafft.


----------



## painschkes (22. September 2009)

_Zufällig Horde auf Anetheron? :X

@Sierra - ich schau mir das mal an :]_


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

Horde - Kil'Jaeden


----------



## painschkes (22. September 2009)

_Naja fast :X_


----------



## SIERRA 117 (22. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> @Sierra - ich schau mir das mal an :]_


Und schon geschaut? wie Findest du es?


----------



## painschkes (22. September 2009)

_Ich bleib bei WinAmp - mehr sag ich nicht :X_


----------



## Desdinova (22. September 2009)

Falls jemand gerade Geld loswerden will, gibt es einen AMD Phenom II X4 920 bei Zack-Zack für 115€. >Klick<


----------



## Asoriel (22. September 2009)

irgendwie juckt es mich im Moment wieder WoW zu spielen. Damals hatte ich einen Tauren/Druiden auf knapp Level 40. Im meinem tiefsten Inneren war das schon immer die Kombo die ich haben wollte, habs aber (leider) nie wirklich gespielt. Vielleicht level ich ganz gemütlich hoch und steig dann beim Itemreset von Cataclyst (ich will immer "Catalyst" schreiben wegen den ATi-Treibern wieder ins Raiden ein, mal sehen.
BC hab ich recht aktiv gespielt, war auch BT und SW raiden, aber mit WotLK verging mir gehörig die Lust am Spiel. Hab nen DK auf 80 gebracht und war in ein paar Heros (in keinem einzigen Raid außer bei Tausendwinter). Mein Hexer hat nie über das Startgebiet in Nordend geblickt.


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

dudu is ne feine klasse, und mit dualspec stehen dir alle rollen offen!
komm nach kil'jaeden =)

und es heißt übrigens cataclysm *gg*


----------



## Asoriel (22. September 2009)

ach, hat doch fast gepasst Du siehst also, dass ich ehrlich war, ich komm immer durcheinander mit dem Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß nicht ob ich überhaupt nochmal anfange und wenn ja auf welchem Realm. Immerhin hab ich auf Todeswache ja schon nen Dudu auf Lvl40.


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

ich find, dass das realm problem ein wirklich großer minuspunkt ist bei wow.

bei gildwars damals konnte man den server live aussuchen. weiß nich ob jemand das prinzip kennt. so konnte man sich dann absprechen, heute treffen wir uns auf "europa 3" oder so ähnlich. so konnte man leute die man neu kennengelernt hat immer online treffen. ich bin noch nie zufällig wem begegnet, der auch auf kil'jaeden spielt .. das ist so schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. September 2009)

_Ich liebe Druiden :X

War früher immer Krieger - ich liebe Tanken!

Nu kann ich DD/Tank/Healer sein - das ist cool..

Nur brauch ich noch 7 Level zu 80 :X_


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2009)

> bei gildwars damals konnte man den server live aussuchen. weiß nich ob jemand das prinzip kennt. so konnte man sich dann absprechen, heute treffen wir uns auf "europa 3" oder so ähnlich. so konnte man leute die man neu kennengelernt hat immer online treffen. ich bin noch nie zufällig wem begegnet, der auch auf kil'jaeden spielt .. das ist so schade



Ja, das war toll bei Guildwars... find ich auch schade dass das bei WoW nicht geht : /
Druiden mag ich erst wieder seit ich kein (zumindest nicht aktiv) PvP mache ^^ 
Während BC waren die der schlimmste Albtraum für mich als Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2009)

Kann mich wer... eh sponsorn? Ich hab so bock Halo 3 und ODST zu zocken aber keine box -.- ^^


----------



## claet (22. September 2009)

Für mich sind Schurken ziemlich nervig. Stoffie halt xD

Bin eigentlich absoluter PVEler. Hab aber mal ne zeitlang mit nem Kumpel Arena gemacht. Und das ging dann ungefähr so:
"Wo isn der andere, ich seh nur einen"
_Kopfnuss, ritz ratz, Magierrübe ab_
"Ah, ein Schurke" 

-.-

Wenn einem das PVP-Gear fehlt ist man als Stoffie einfach nur Opfer in der Arena *g*


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Fangt doch lieber alle mit Aion an, die Elyos auf Kromede suchen noch Verstärkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2009)

Aion testen geht noch nicht, oder?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (22. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann mich wer... eh sponsorn? Ich hab so bock Halo 3 und ODST zu zocken aber keine box -.- ^^



Ich hab es gerade durch gespielt....


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Aion testen geht noch nicht, oder?



Doch für 39€^^


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Doch für 39€^^



lol...bist wohl Muttis kleiner Pfiffikus, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> lol...bist wohl Muttis kleiner Pfiffikus, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höhö - der war fieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Claet ich weiß nicht, ob es noch geht, aber als ich früher mit dem Hexer Arena gespielt hab, hab ich immer Feuerregen (AE) gespammt. Damit es nicht aufs Mana geht einfach die kleinste Stufe. Macht zwar kaum Schaden, aber die Schurken werden sichtbar.

Ich glaube, ich würde (_wenn_ ich denn würde) wohl Druide spielen. Da gehts mir ganz wie painschkes, es macht mir einfach super viel Spaß durchzuwechseln. Außerdem finde ich die Flugform klasse. Und als Klasse käme nur ein Tauren in Frage. Erstens gefallen sie mir optisch, zweitens ist das die einzige Klasse bei der Horde, die Druide sein kann (wenn ich mich nicht irre).


edit: Eben nach meinem Druiden gesucht. Stufe 38 auf Gilneas. Folgendes bekam ich angezeigt:

Dieses Charakterprofil konnte nicht angezeigt werden. Das kann folgende Gründe haben:

    * Der Charakter ist seit längerer Zeit inaktiv.
    * Der Charaktername wurde falsch geschrieben.
    * Das Profil ist temporär nicht erreichbar, da der Charakter sich gerade mitten in einem Dienst wie dem Charaktertransfer oder Fraktionswechsel befindet.
    * Gelöschte Charaktere sind nicht länger im Arsenal einsehbar.


Punkt 1 trifft auf jeden Fall zu, Punkt 4 hoffentlich nicht (wenn ich denn wieder anfangen würde). Sollte er weg sein, dann würde ich auf irgendeinen anderen großen Server kommen. Taugt Kil'Jaeden was? PvP?


----------



## Mikroflame (22. September 2009)

Unwarscheinlich das man ein Spiel testen kann,was für die meisten noch garnicht draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,für die folgende Frage war ich mir nicht ganz sicher in welchen Bereich die reinkommen sollte,aber denke mal hier sollte es passen ^^


Also,wollte schon immer eigendlich Anfangen etwas Programieren zu lernen,jedoch verging mir nach paar Minuten lesen schon sofort die Lust,da es eigendlich relativ Langweilig geschrieben is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand ein Buch (Durch Bücher kann ich wesentlich besser verstehen,selbst wenn genau der selbe Text als PDF gespeichert ist.) womit man in die Grundkentnisse (Und evtl noch in paar fortgeschrittenen Themen) gebracht wird und welches nicht so eine Qual ist,es durchzulesen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wenn einem das PVP-Gear fehlt ist man als Stoffie einfach nur Opfer in der Arena *g*


Nicht nur als Stoffie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber stimmt schon, Mages und WLs waren meine Lieblingsgegner in der Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mit WotLK hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr nochmal ein PvP Gear zu erfarmen, schon allein wegen DKs... ich dass die : /

Mikro, was für ne Sprache denn?


----------



## Soramac (22. September 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Connark

Das zurzeit mein Char.

Wie man sieht mache ich nur Arena und PvP, teilweise auch manchmal PvE, aber nichts aktives, random Raid und halt nur am Wochenende.

@Asoriel, Feurregen Rank 1 spamen funktoniert, nicht mehr. Alle Ränge kosten nun genau so viel Mana wie der höchste Rank und dafür ist es ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Mikroflame (22. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mikro, was für ne Sprache denn?



Erstmal hauptstächlich Java und das auf Java basiernde C#.

C++ wär aber wohl auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Drydema (22. September 2009)

schau mal hier ich fand die bücher die ich benutzt hatte aufjedenfall nicht schlecht http://www.herdt4you.de/commerceportal/def...?PageNo=DEFAULT


----------



## Nebola (22. September 2009)

Das mit Feuerregen wurde ja bereits gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mage | Pala

Das sind meine beiden, wie man sieht eig nur PvE, aber im Moment nicht aktiv am spielen nur gelegentlich mal PDC Hero oder so.

Aber Tanken mit Pala macht mir so Fun, mehr als DD oder Heal, hab zwar recht gutes Heal und nen Top (Aber nur halbes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) DD Gear auf Bank, abe nie in benutzung.

und mage ? Arkan -> All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (22. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> schau mal hier ich fand die bücher die ich benutzt hatte aufjedenfall nicht schlecht http://www.herdt4you.de/commerceportal/def...?PageNo=DEFAULT



Danke erstmal dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht schonmal gut aus, aber leider stürzt mein Browser immer ab,sobald ich das PDF beispiel ansehen will.


Könnte ich zu beginn auch schon gleich mit C# beginnen,oder würde ich davor noch lieber Java durchlesen?

Und wie ist das so geschrieben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (22. September 2009)

bei den büchern werden die sachen einfach und verständlich erklärt so das man es gut versteht und dazu gibts dann auch immer aufgaben wenn man sie denn machen möchte

ich hab nur c c++ und c# gelernt damit kannste halt eigene windowsprogramme schreiben oder roboter programmieren mit java kenn ich mich net so aus


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Unwarscheinlich das man ein Spiel testen kann,was für die meisten noch garnicht draußen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich empfehle dir C#. Da finde ich die Syntax ne Spur angenehmer, als bei Java. Auch wenn sie natürlich sehr, sehr ähnlich sind. Wenn du C# kannst, dann kannst du auch Java und umgekehrt. C++ naja, musst du wissen, ob du dir das antun möchtest.
Die Frage ist halt auch, was du überhaupt programmieren möchtest. Wenn du in Richtung Web-Programmierung gehen möchtest, dann wäre PHP vielleicht sinnvoll. Wobei ASP.Net auch seine Vorzüge hat.

Aber ich würde dir wie gesagt C# ans Herz legen. Die Sprache finde ich absolut genial und im Prinzip kannst du damit auch fast alles machen. Und durch die .net-Klassenbibliothek ist es echt programmieren für faule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ANSI C++ hast du das halt nicht. Und .net C++ würde ich nicht lernen. 

Hier wäre ein Open Book. Ist die Neuauflage von dem gleichen Autor, mit dem auch ich seinerzeit angefangen habe.

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/visual_csharp/


----------



## Asoriel (22. September 2009)

na da seht ihr, wie lang ich das schon nichtmehr gespielt habe

Ich hatte mal einen Screenshot im Hexerforum, aber das Bild gibts nichtmehr. Da saß der WL auf dem Zul'Gurub Tiger mit komplett T6 (war vor SW) und dem Stab mit dem Vieh am Ende. Ich weiß nichtmehr wie der hieß oder wo der gedroppt ist...BT oder MH auf jeden Fall. Das fand ich super!


----------



## Mikroflame (22. September 2009)

Danke euch beiden erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Snd in der Visual C# version auch die nötigen Programme vorhanden,oder gibt es diese Kostenlos? 
Sollten sie vorhanden sein& und eigendlich kostenpflichtig sein,müsste ich da auch alle paar Jahre eine neue Version kaufen,oder wäre da
ein Gratis Update mit inbegriffen?

Sieht zumindestens schon ziemlich schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Web Programmierung hatte ich nicht wirklich vor und beherrsche ich schon ein klein wenig. Mehr Interessesieren tuhen mich halt die Erstellung von Office Programmen oder (wenn ich schon weit fortgeschritten bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) evtl kurze minispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ahja kleine frage noch.

Inwiefern unterscheidet sich C# von Java?

Wenn man mit kenntnissen von C# schon Java beherscht,bzw auch umgekehrt,kann es ja nur wirklich minimal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2009)

Wow, nettes Equip Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du nicht auch mal Schurke gespielt oder verwechsel ich da was? 
Das hier ist mein Schurke, wie man sieht spiel ich nicht mehr so viel... eigentlich raide ich nur noch und auch das in letzter Zeit nicht viel häufiger als einmal die Woche, wie man am Eq ja sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvP hab ich seit der letzten Season eigentlich gar nicht mehr gemacht, für mich hat PvP mit WotLK viel Reiz verloren... während BC war ich da noch aktiver, ich hab mein komplettes 70er-PvP Gear immer noch auf der Bank liegen *nostalgisch werd*


----------



## Drydema (22. September 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/express/p...sicexpress.aspx 
musst schaun wies dir gefällt hat aber alles was man braucht müsste kostenlos sein


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2009)

Als Entwicklerstudio nimmst du das, was oben verlinkt worden ist, nämlich Visual Studio 2008 Express. Was auch sonst für C#. Das gehört zusammen, wie die Eclipse und Java.
Aber nimm dann auch für C# und nicht wie im Link für Visual Basic.

Die Express Edition ist komplett kostenlos für dich und reicht erstmal völlig, um dich auszutoben. Als Datenbank holst du dir dann noch SQL Server 2008 Express. Auch kostenlos.
Wenn du Spiele entwickeln möchtest, was mit C# natürlich auch geht, dann musst du dir XNA anschauen. Aber da ist ja dann noch eine Zeit hin.

Der Unterschied zwischen Java und C#? Hier und da sind die Techniken halt unterschiedlich, aber im wesentlichen programmiert es sich gleich. Welche Sprache jetzt mächtiger ist, weiß ich nicht, aber beide sollten sich nicht viel nehmen. Microsoft hat in C# alles, was gut ist, direkt übernommen. Sei es das Abschaffen der Mehrfachvererbung und die Einführung des Interfaces, der Garbage-Collector oder was weiß ich.
Allerdings wurden viele zusätzliche Techniken eingebaut, wie z.b. Delegates.

Auf jedenfall kannst du von einer Sprache leicht auf die andere umsteigen. Natürlich musst du dich dann wieder in die Klassenbibliothek neu einarbeiten, aber das ist eh ein Fass ohne Boden, auch wenn du nur bei C# bleiben solltest.


----------



## Nebola (23. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na da seht ihr, wie lang ich das schon nichtmehr gespielt habe
> 
> Ich hatte mal einen Screenshot im Hexerforum, aber das Bild gibts nichtmehr. Da saß der WL auf dem Zul'Gurub Tiger mit komplett T6 (war vor SW) und dem Stab mit dem Vieh am Ende. Ich weiß nichtmehr wie der hieß oder wo der gedroppt ist...BT oder MH auf jeden Fall. Das fand ich super!



Öh ... ? Woher war der Stab denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (23. September 2009)

er meint bestimmt den hier http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=32374 hachja wenn das spiel auf dauer nicht so langweilig wär


----------



## claet (23. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> [..] hachja wenn das spiel auf dauer nicht so langweilig wär



Du machst eindeutig was falsch! Ich komm gar nicht hinterher mit dem neuen Content.
Ich mein klar, wenn du so ein PG bist und 8h am Tag spielst wirds natürlich schnell langweilig.
Als Standard-Casual wie ich einer bin hast du immer viel zu entdecken und zu erledigen!


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

_Was hastn eigentlich so für Teile im Kopf Rethi? Ich bin ja auch am überlegen derzeit.. :X_


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2009)

So viel zum Thema, Apple ist nicht geeignet zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY7SMMZH-2I

Und den Kommentar finde ich auch nur passend: Wenn man bedenkt dass im imac ein 24 zoll monitor, boxen, webcam, bluetooth und das ganze zeug schon eingebaut ist, dann existiert tatsächlich noch ein preisunterschied zum pc, der immer noch günstiger&#65279; ist. Jedoch sollte man noch die Software mit einbeziehen die beim mac einfach for free mitgeliefert wird, wie die ganze ilife suite, für die man bei windows nochmal paar hunderter drauflegen müsste. Und der Kabelwirrwarr fällt beim mac komplett weg.

noch einen dazu: abgesehen davon kommen wie gesagt noch&#65279; andere punkte dazu..material..verarbeitungsq ualität..
ach und btw..auf keinem "normalen pc" läuft xp so flüssig wie auf nem mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch schon überlegen, mein PC usw alles in einen iMac umzutauschen, aber da bin ich wohl nicht so gern gehsehen mit der Idee hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

_Hm , ob man von nem Mac dann auch so eine Stimme kriegt?

Aua.. :X_


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , ob man von nem Mac dann auch so eine Stimme kriegt?
> 
> Aua.. :X_




Der das kommentiert?, meistens sind das die doofen Sprachaufnahmen, höre mich auf Weihnachtsvideos so scheiße an ;/


----------



## Falathrim (23. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> noch einen dazu: abgesehen davon kommen wie gesagt noch&#65279; andere punkte dazu..material..verarbeitungsq ualität..


Eben drum kann man halt einfach nicht zu einem iMac raten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich finds lustig dass irgendwie alle zu WoW zurückwollen...trotz Aion-Release


----------



## Desdinova (23. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> [...] Wenn man bedenkt dass im imac ein 24 zoll monitor, boxen, webcam, bluetooth und das ganze zeug schon eingebaut ist, [...]



Der Satz hat mich irgendwie an das Bild erinnert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2009)

Lol, das Bild ist geil xD

Wobei man sogar noch die Maus und Tastatur von Mac auch in Funk kaufen kann, also spart man noch 2 Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2009)

Hehe, das ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein iMac wär nichts für mich, zum einen weil ich den nicht sonderlich hübsch finde und zum anderen weil ich AllInOne-Rechner allgemein nicht mag...
Über ein Mac Book denk ich aber schon auch nach, aber so schnell noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was hastn eigentlich so für Teile im Kopf Rethi? Ich bin ja auch am überlegen derzeit.. :X_



AthlonX4-Prozessor, HD5850(evtl 5870(aber zu teuer)) wenn der Preis gefallen ist, 3x500GB Festplatten und ein 450W-550W-NT(wobei 450W reichen müssten,oder?); 
das ganze auf ein AMD790-MB und in ein kleines Gehäuse, damit er auch leicht ins Wohnzimmer gestellt werden kann.

Aber das ganze kostet hochgerechnet auch soviel wie ich für den PC hier bekommen würde und da machts wenig Sinn.
Nur wenn ich wirklich eine HD5000 hole, dann muss die Wakü weichen...

@Soramac: Wenn ich mir nen Mac hole, dann ein Macbook. PC ist mir dann doch noch lieber^^

EDIT:


Desdinova schrieb:


> Der Satz hat mich irgendwie an das Bild erinnert:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das Bild jetzt Pro- oder Contra Mac?^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (23. September 2009)

Kleine Frage wenn ich nun meine Externe fesplatten, USB Kable mit mit einem verlängerer.. kann es dann zu daten beschädigung führen bei kopieren von Daten auf die festplatte?


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema, Apple ist nicht geeignet zum zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Apple ist von der Hardware genauso geeignet, wie jeder andere Computer. Im Endeffekt ist da ja die gleiche Hardware drin. Aber wieso sollte ich mir einen überteuerten MAC kaufen und da dann Windows draufspielen um spielen zu können?

Da schmeiß ich die Kohle doch lieber in den nächsten Fluss, da sehe ich sie wenigstens noch 30m schwimmen.


----------



## Falathrim (23. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Da schmeiß ich die Kohle doch lieber in den nächsten Fluss, da sehe ich sie wenigstens noch 30m schwimmen.


Und kannst dich am geilen Worlddesign und den perfekten Wassereffekten erfreuen ;D


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2009)

Wieso ist ein Mac überteuert bzw. ein MacBook?, die Sachen die ein MacBook Pro kann, das kannst du nicht vergleichene mit einem 1000 Euro PC.


Dir kommt es wohl so vor, das die Preise bei uns in Deutschland so teuer sind, aber daran kann man einfach nichts ändern.


----------



## claet (23. September 2009)

Sodele, auch wenn ich mir vollkommen darüber im Klaren bin, dass es nicht die Enttäuschung hervorrufen wird wie beim Paini *g*

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal vorerst. Hab nach dem Umzug daheim noch kein Internet, wann der UMTS Stick kommt steht in den Sternen und ich hab jetzt erstmal 5 wohlverdiente Werktage Urlaub.

Haltet das Board sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis bald


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

Hm meine Eltern haben gestern unabsichtlich das Notebook gebadet, und das während es lief...
ging dann einfach aus und um die Sache zu verschlimmern haben sie es versucht noch ein paar Mal anzuschalten^^

Ich denk mal das Board ist komplett hin....


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Sodele, auch wenn ich mir vollkommen darüber im Klaren bin, dass es nicht die Enttäuschung hervorrufen wird wie beim Paini *g*
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal vorerst. Hab nach dem Umzug daheim noch kein Internet, wann der UMTS Stick kommt steht in den Sternen und ich hab jetzt erstmal 5 wohlverdiente Werktage Urlaub.
> 
> ...


_
Bye Cleatilein :X
Bis die Tage :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (23. September 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...eId=361744& I5 für 160 Euro


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

_Kostet er schon die ganze Zeit..? o_O_


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm meine Eltern haben gestern unabsichtlich das Notebook gebadet, und das während es lief...
> ging dann einfach aus und um die Sache zu verschlimmern haben sie es versucht noch ein paar Mal anzuschalten^^
> 
> Ich denk mal das Board ist komplett hin....



exakt das hat meine Schwester auch gemacht...Mein Schwager fand es nicht so toll. War zwar "nur" Wasser, aber trotzdem tödlich.


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> er meint bestimmt den hier http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=32374 hachja wenn das spiel auf dauer nicht so langweilig wär



genau der war es. Dass er sogar von Illidan war hätte ich aber nichtmehr gewusst...




Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass im imac ein 24 zoll monitor, boxen, webcam, bluetooth und das ganze zeug schon eingebaut ist, dann existiert tatsächlich noch ein preisunterschied zum pc, der immer noch günstiger&#65279; ist. Jedoch sollte man noch die Software mit einbeziehen die beim mac einfach for free mitgeliefert wird, wie die ganze ilife suite, für die man bei windows nochmal paar hunderter drauflegen müsste. Und der Kabelwirrwarr fällt beim mac komplett weg.
> 
> 
> Bin auch schon überlegen, mein PC usw alles in einen iMac umzutauschen, aber da bin ich wohl nicht so gern gehsehen mit der Idee hier
> ...



Naja gut, einen iMac find ich von der Preis/Leistung auch nicht so übel. Ein Bekannter von mir hat auch einen, ist schon schick. Monitor, Webcam und Bluetooth akzeptiere ich als Vorteil, aber die Boxen sind kaum besser als bei einem Notebook. Und ein paar Hunderter muss man bei Windows auch nicht drauflegen. Bei XP MCE war schon eine Art iLife dabei, bei Vista und 7 ist das Mediacenter eh voll konkurenzfähig und auf nem Tablet noch um einiges toller.

Verarbeitung/Materialien/Look&Feel sind natürlich klasse. Von OS X halte ich aber nicht viel, wenn man in verschiedenen Bereichen produktiv sein will. Beispiel CAD: Vergiss es, da findest du nichts.


edit: Ich wollte doch den editieren-Button drücken...2 Posts waren nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> exakt das hat meine Schwester auch gemacht...Mein Schwager fand es nicht so toll. War zwar "nur" Wasser, aber trotzdem tödlich.



Ich habs jetzt mal auseinander genommen und lass es trocknen, vll gehts ja dann wieder.
Ansonsten was macht man da? Verkaufen Hersteller wie Asus die Boards auch einzeln und ist das überhaupt rentabel?


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2009)

das Board meiner Schwerter war von Acer und hat 500&#8364; gekostet. Auf Anfrage meinten sie, dass bei der Selbstreperatur die Garantie verfällt (logisch). Ich habe auch auf das Mainboard getippt und danach gefragt. Ein konreter Preis wurde mir nicht genannt, aber der Herr vom Support hat auf etwa 200&#8364; geschätzt. Da das Notebook fast 2 Jahre alt war kam ein neues her.


edit: Festplatte kannst ja rausbauen und Daten sichern, ist ja ganz normales SATA-Zeug.


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> genau der war es. Dass er sogar von Illidan war hätte ich aber nichtmehr gewusst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ui, ma was positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von OS X bin ich aber schon ziemlich überrascht, durfte schon mal auf einem Mac Pro und einen MacBookPro und einem iMac testen und überall lief es blitzschnell. Bei Windows hilft da anscheinend nur eine SSD Festplatte das es super läuft. Trotzdem versteh es nicht, das auf einem Mac Rechner Windows besser läuft als z.B. auf einem Dell Rechner. Ist mir immer noch unerklärlich.


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2009)

Mir auch, und es macht auch keinen Sinn. Wenn die Hardware gleich ist, dann läuft es auch auf beiden gleich. Wenn du einen modernen Mac nimmst und eine Krücke von PC ist das natürlich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OS X hat mich am Anfang auch fasziniert (haben ja auch nen Mac hier) aber für mich persönlich ist es mehr Schein als Sein. Es gibt sehr viele tolle und praktische Features, das stimmt, aber sobald es darum geht, produltiv zu werden, ist es vorbei. Außerdem ist das MacBook Pro sehr laut im Vergleich zu anderen Notebooks, da musst du aufpassen!


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso ist ein Mac überteuert bzw. ein MacBook?, die Sachen die ein MacBook Pro kann, das kannst du nicht vergleichene mit einem 1000 Euro PC.
> 
> 
> Dir kommt es wohl so vor, das die Preise bei uns in Deutschland so teuer sind, aber daran kann man einfach nichts ändern.



Warum, was kann er denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo steht, daß da XP besser läuft? Im Apple-Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






claet schrieb:


> Sodele, auch wenn ich mir vollkommen darüber im Klaren bin, dass es nicht die Enttäuschung hervorrufen wird wie beim Paini *g*
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal vorerst. Hab nach dem Umzug daheim noch kein Internet, wann der UMTS Stick kommt steht in den Sternen und ich hab jetzt erstmal 5 wohlverdiente Werktage Urlaub.
> 
> ...



Yippi....äh...hust...was ich natürlich sagen wollte: Schade! Machs gut, bis demnächst.^^


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Festplatte kannst ja rausbauen und Daten sichern, ist ja ganz normales SATA-Zeug.



Jap das ist schon passiert, die hat anscheinend auch nichts abbekommen. Mal schaun was meine Eltern machen...vll kaufen sie ja ein

Macbook(perfekte Überleitung^^).
Als ich OSX das erste mal gesehn hab war ich auch begeistert, wie es halt ist wenn man was neues sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf alle Fälle lief es sehr flüssig und hatte viele nette Funktionen, für die man bei Windows Zusatzprogramme braucht.

Aber ich würd gern mal eines in den Fingern halten und selbst testen können; im Laden begutachten oder beim Kunden anschauen bringt wenig.
Einmal Windows draufinstallieren und dann einige Benchmarks laufen lassen, das wäre interessant.


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2009)

So ging es mir mit OS X auch. Aber was ihr beiden mit "flüssig" meint versteh ich nicht. Wenn ein Notebook hochgefahren ist, dann hab ich unter Vista oder 7 noch nie Ruckler erlebt. Wäre ja auch schlimm.


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Also, als ich in der Schule daran rumfummeln durfte, hat es mich wenig begeistert. Bei den meisten anderen war es ebenfalls so. Das einzige, was wirklich jeder gemocht hat, war das Sprachtool.
Du gibst etwas ein und dann spricht es eine liebliche Frauenstimme nach.

Was da so getippt wurde, könnt ihr euch vermutlich denken. Aber damit war der Gag für mich auch schon weg.


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2009)

Gut, bei Betriebssystem gibts halt immer so die verschiedenen Meinung. Der eine fährt lieber ein Porsche und der andere lieber ein Lamboghini. 

Das der MacBook Pro heiß / laut wird, kann ich nicht bestätigen, außer beim 13.3 Zoll Notebook.

EspCap hat mir da mal was geschickt: 

Mac Book Pro 17" 53°
Mac Book Pro 15" 54°
Mac Book Pro 13" 71°
Mac Book Air 1.Gen 82°

Asoriel mit flüssig meine ich, das sich Programme einfach gleich öffnen, manchmal wartet man und wartet, dann beim herunterfahren brauch er ewig und beim deinstallieren oder wenn man Skype öffnet und dabei noch Icq brauch er ewig. Versteh nicht wieso der als so überfordert ist...


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2009)

Jepp, das ist aus der aktuellen HardwareLuxx, da war ein Artikel über das 17" Mac Book Pro und Benchmarks mit einem Vergleich zu den anderen drin. Die Temps sind übrigens bei der Wiedergabe von YoutubeHD-Videos, also sollte man sich mit einem 13"/Air lieber ein Kühlpad zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (23. September 2009)

Hab vor ner Stunde mein altes System bei Ebay reingestellt.
Aber ich kann das nicht über die Suche finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


woran kann das liegen?


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2009)

Vielleicht dauert das einfach ein bisschen bis es erscheint... aber unter 'Mein Ebay' oder so sollte es doch auch verlinkt sein, oder?


----------



## Meriane (23. September 2009)

Ja ist es schon.
Trotzdem beunruhigt mich das, wenn nachher niemand mein Angebot findet.
Naja ich denke ich werde bis morgen warten...wenn dann nix da ist, schreib ich mal an de support.


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ja ist es schon.
> Trotzdem beunruhigt mich das, wenn nachher niemand mein Angebot findet.
> Naja ich denke ich werde bis morgen warten...wenn dann nix da ist, schreib ich mal an de support.



Das dauert

War bei mir auch jedesmal so.


----------



## Meriane (23. September 2009)

okay, dann kann es ja noch was werden. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2009)

_Hm - was bastel ich mir denn schickes & wie hoch gehe ich beim Budget? Das ganze soll dann auch in in ziemlich kleines Gehäuse passen (zB. :  Klick mich! - und natürlich so leise wie möglich & für WoW reichen :X)_


----------



## Rethelion (23. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm - was bastel ich mir denn schickes & wie hoch gehe ich beim Budget? Das ganze soll dann auch in in ziemlich kleines Gehäuse passen (zB. :  Klick mich! - und natürlich so leise wie möglich & für WoW reichen :X)_



Hm das wär mir zu klein und auch zu teuer.
Hab mir zwar auch vorgenommen was kleineres zu nehmen, aber Kabel sollte man immer noch gut verlegen können und ein guter Airflow ist ein Muss.
Nur gibts da nichts für 40€^^


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Was geht ihr denn auf einmal alle so auf klein ab? Für mich geht nichts über einen schönen großen Tower, schön beleuchtet, der auf einen selbst angefertigten Holzaltar im Wohnzimmer thront.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Passt denn da überhaupt , sagen wir mal , ne 4850/4770 ect. rein? _


----------



## Vaishyana (24. September 2009)

Hallo,

sind grad in der Schule im Computer Kabinett und haben ein kleines Problem mit der Konfiguration eines Laufwerks.
Bekommen beim booten die Fehlermeldung: " IDE Drivers Installation Error. For best reliability & performance please change the stand allone slave drive to master. System halt..." Wir mussten das Laufwerk austauschen, da das alte defekt war. 

BIOS Version ist: M7S8X BISO P1.90

Bitte schnell antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Haben noch ein 2. Laufwerk eingebaut, das geht. Allerdings hängt sich der Rechner hin und wieder beim booten auf oder startet einfach neu. Beim 1. Start zeigte er eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Windows Datei "Windows/System32/Config/System" beschädigt ist. Komischerweise aber an einem anderen PC auch. Sind irgentwas bei 20 Rechnern hier per Netzwerk verbunden.
Temperaturen sind ok. 

Edit2: Im BIOS ist nur dass Floppy und das DVD Laufwerk als Boot-Device zu finden. Keine Festplatte mehr. (oder ist das Floppy die Platte? :-/ )


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Naja - steht doch da:



> For best reliability & performance please change the stand allone slave drive to master. System halt...



Also Jumper des Laufwerks auf Master setzen und gut.


----------



## claet (24. September 2009)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(siehe umts thread)

*freu*


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Passt denn da überhaupt , sagen wir mal , ne 4850/4770 ect. rein?_



------


_Wb :-)
_


----------



## Vaishyana (24. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - steht doch da:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Jumper des Laufwerks auf Master setzen und gut.



Wo genau stelle ich das im BIOS um?

Btw: Das Problem ist ja gelöst. Rechner startet und fährt bis zu Windows hoch, (anzumerken ist das manchmal beim booten ein Bluescreen erscheint. (nur einen Augenblick, nichtmal eine Sek.)) 
Er stürzt halt andauernt ab. Mal beim booten, mal erst nach dem öffnen einer Anwendung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Das macht man nicht im Bios - das wird an der Platte selbst gemacht -> Diese kleinen Weißen/Schwarzen Teile die da hinten dran sind müssen umgesteckt werden -> auf Master._


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2009)

Mein PC startet nicht mehr neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Peilung warum aufeinmal nicht mehr... schien wohl doch was mit der Stromversorgung nicht zu klappen ^^


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wo genau stelle ich das im BIOS um?
> 
> Btw: Das Problem ist ja gelöst. Rechner startet und fährt bis zu Windows hoch, (anzumerken ist das manchmal beim booten ein Bluescreen erscheint. (nur einen Augenblick, nichtmal eine Sek.))
> Er stürzt halt andauernt ab. Mal beim booten, mal erst nach dem öffnen einer Anwendung.



Einen Jumper stellt man nicht im Bios um. Der Jumper ist eine Brücke direkt an den Kontakten des Laufwerks, der diese miteinander verbindet. So wird ein Bit gesetzt, anhand dessen die Laufwerke wissen, wer Master und wer Slave ist. Bei Festplatte und Laufwerk an einen IDE-Kanal sollte Festplatte Master und Laufwerk Slave sein. Bei nur einen Laufwerk am IDE-Channel wird das Laufwerk zum Master und ist außerdem außen anzustecken um Störsignale zu vermeiden, die man bei IDE nicht unterschätzen sollte. Alternativ gibt es Cable Select für zwei Laufwerke. Dann braucht man das richtige Kabel, daß über Pin 28 dann die Unterscheidung macht, ob Master oder Slave, denn das Signal auf diesen Pin geht nur bis zu einen Laufwerk.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. September 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal bei HWV retourniert und kann mir sagen wie lang das dauert?


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

Nicht selber, aber ein Kumpel hat mal seinen kaputten DVD-Brenner zurückgeschickt, nach 5 Tagen war der neue da - also recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nicht selber, aber ein Kumpel hat mal seinen kaputten DVD-Brenner zurückgeschickt, nach 5 Tagen war der neue da - also recht schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mhh, beim mir ist es heute schon der 8te Tag.


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Passt denn da überhaupt , sagen wir mal , ne 4850/4770 ect. rein? _



Ich denke ja - geb dir aber keine Garantie drauf


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Hab vorhin was gefunden wo gesagt wurde die Karte dürfte maximal 19.5cm lang sein - nur find ich nirgends Maße o_o_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab vorhin was gefunden wo gesagt wurde die Karte dürfte maximal 19.5cm lang sein - nur find ich nirgends Maße o_o_


Bei Alternate stehen welche in den Beschreibungen. Du kannst auch Caseking ne Email schreiben, die sagen dir wie viel Platz ist. Bei 19.5 passt aber def. keine Hd 4870/4850.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Das ist natürlich nicht so pralle -_-

Hm.. will mir aber kein "großes" Case mehr hinstellen..






/Edit : Diese Klick&Buy was man bei HdRO auswählen kann ist sowas von bescheuert - hat einfach mal nen Monat wieder abgebucht obwohl ich das nicht wollte.._


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> /Edit : Diese Klick&Buy was man bei HdRO auswählen kann ist sowas von bescheuert - hat einfach mal nen Monat wieder abgebucht obwohl ich das nicht wollte..[/i]



kann man net wie bei WoW das Abo kündigen ? 

Also ich würde mich da jetzt beschweren, wieviel ist das denn an Geld ?


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

19,5cm? Na dann wirds eng. Meine GTX275 ist ca. 28cm lang. Die HD4850 ist 24cm lang. Die HD4770 ist 20,5cm lang. Von der HD4830 gibt es zwei Versionen. Eine hat das PCB der HD4850 mit anderen Bauteilen, die andere, neue Version hat ein sehr viel kürzeres PCB.

Alle Infos habe ich von CB-Tests. Einfach von der jeweiligen Karte den Test suchen, da stehen die Angaben.

edit: painschkes so ging es mir bei WAR auch. Hatte das Abo gekündigt und auf einmal kam ne E-Mail "Zahlung erfolgreich". Naja, hab das Geld wieder.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Also ich hatte ja auch mal so ein Mini-Teil - und muss sagen, dass die wirklich Murks sind. Erstens gibt es arge Probleme alles unter zu bekommen, dann ist der Airflow fuern Pops da das ganze Gehaeuse so voll gestopft ist, dass z.B. die GraKa eine ordentliche Barriere bildet an der nix vorbei kommt. Und letztlich bist Du noch eingeschraenkt, falls Du doch mal aufruesten willst - denn da musst Du jedes Mal gucken, ob das neue Teil wirklich passt (hab mir z.B. mal ein nettes Netzteil gekauft - aber nicht bedacht, dass nach unten fuehrende Anschluesse nicht geht, da "unten" meine GraKa sass).


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Naja ich schau mal was ich mache - soll halt für WoW reichen - rest ist unwichtig. Kommt ja an einen TV (Nein , nicht den 50"er)



@Nebolein - ja könnte man , wenn man aber in seinem normalen Account drin ist klickt man auf Abbrechen und dann wird man auf die Click&Buy Seite weitergeleitet. Da ich aber angeblich zu oft das falsche Geburtsdatum angegeben habe (warum auch immer die das haben wollen?!) soll ich da jetzt anrufen. Ich hab jetzt ne Mail geschrieben. Mal schauen was kommt.._


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

hehe - FullHD und Mini-Grafikkarte. Das kann was werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Hm - daran hab ich garnicht gedacht :X

Naja mal schauen.._


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

mein Tipp: HD5870 Quad Crossfire in einem Temjin07.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Mir kommst vor als wenn hier alle immer so viel Geld haben.

Ich warte jetzt seit Anfang Juni das ich Weihnachten nen neuen Rechner hole/baue, und bei anderen liest man hab mir hier nen neuen Rechner geholt, Graka da, vllt hol ich mir nen Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will auch jetzt schon, Weihnachten ist noch sooo lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2009)

Bald , okay, was heißt bald, in 1/2 Jahren eventuell, habe ich iMac + MacBook Pro, aber nicht versproche, aber Foto wird dann kommen und kann mir schon vorstelllen, was für Kommentare kommen *hihi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Neboala Mac ftw!


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Ach Sebi.. -_- 

Ich will mir was kleines Aufbauen , hätte ich das Geld und bräuchte ich die Leistung würde es sowas vllt sogar werden :-)

@Nebo - Naja , ich verkauf ja meinen jetzigen , von da hab ich ja das Geld :X_


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

Nebola schau mal hinter die Avatare/Usernamen: Einige machen eine Ausbildung und verdienen Geld, andere sind schon im Beruf. Dass man da mehr Geld hat als ein Schüler mit ein wenig Taschengeld ist doch ganz klar. Außerdem kann es ja auch gut sein, dass ein paar hier in wohlhabenderen Verhältnissen leben.
Wenn du in der Ausbildung bist kannst du dir sicher auch mehr leisten. Wenn du studieren gehst nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Joar natürlich, irgendwo hab ich auch genug Geld, aber ich kann net 2000 vom Sparbuch nehmen und sagen hey, neuer Rechner inc und 1000 für Führerschein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme B-Day + Weihnachten so 600&#8364; zusammen + 300&#8364; vom Sparbuch + 100-200 so noch und davon kommt Rechner (mit neur Graka Serie ( Hoffentlich mit nVidia) + Win7 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW Führerschein, bin jetzt mal auf in die Fahrschule bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Soramac wenn du 1 Jan 2007 B-Day hast woher hast dann das Geld ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (24. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Soramac wenn du 1 Jan 2007 B-Day hast woher hast dann das Geld ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mensch,Soramac ist beruflicher Lottogewinner,dass solltest du doch wissen müssen..
Du bist ja echt Vernebelt ^_^


Btw : Würd mich wundern wenn jemand zum Geburtstag das Geld für einen Macbook und einen iMac bekommen würde. Wenn die Eltern so wohlwollend sein sollten,würden sie es wohl auch einfach so rausrücken ^^


Edit : Ich glaub ich bin eher Vernebelt.. Hab ich ja nen richtigen scheiß geschrieben ;(

Edit 2:

An den post von Soramac,keine lust einen neuen zu erstellen (^^), das erste war sowieso etwas Ironisch gemeint und ich dachte mir schon,dass auch du es sicher nicht einfach mal so in einer frisch gewaschenen Hose findest.

Wobei ich so schon paar mal nen 20er btw 50er schein gefunden hatte ^_^


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Sebi - was würdest denn so für Hardware empfehlen (Gehäuse jetzt mal ausgelassen)

Wichtige Punkte die unterstützt werden sollen : 

- WoW
- FullHD (FullHD TV)
- So preisgünstig wie es geht
- Flüssig auf Max. Grafik (Schatten/Eingabeverzögerung mal aussen vor..)_


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

DU fragst ausgerechnet MICH? Welch Ehre! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich kenn die Anforderungen von WoW nicht, würde aber einen Phenom II X2 550 nehmen, der ist in Spielen relativ flott. AMD wegen P/L, ansonsten nen E7400/E8400 (hast doch eh schon?). Dazu etwas vom Schlag einer HD4770/HD4830/HD4850. Netzteil/Mainboard/Ram ist abhängig davon was du magst - aber ich bin überzeugt, dass du da was passendes im Petto hast


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Gut , das hätte ich mir jetzt auch so in etwa gedacht..hoffe ja mal das 4770/4850 für FullHD reicht..wie du schon meintest.. :X


Nur wäre dann aufjeden Fall ne leise Platte,leiser Kühler , leise Karte ect. von Vorteil..man man man - wird ja immer komplizierter..
_


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

na die HD4770 sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Bei CB gabs bei Assassins Creed und 1680x1050 und 4xAA/16xAF noch >50FPS. Bin mir recht sicher, dass das reichen wird.

Edit: Ansonsten - sind Fernseher so schlecht in niedrigeren Auflösungen? Bei meinem neuen Samsung bin ich erstaunt, dass die Qualität relativ gut bleibt, auch wenn ich die Auflösung runter drehe.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Nein sind sie nicht , aber ich möchte ja das FullHD ->  Hier ein Video (leider nur in HQ)

_


----------



## SIERRA 117 (24. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: Ansonsten - sind Fernseher so schlecht in niedrigeren Auflösungen? Bei meinem neuen Samsung bin ich erstaunt, dass die Qualität relativ gut bleibt, auch wenn ich die Auflösung runter drehe.


das liegt auch daran dass du grossern abstand zum fernseher hast, als zum pc bildschrim.


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

na gut - dass du dann in FullHD willst versteh ich schon. Aber wie gesagt - ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die HD4770 das packt.

edit: Ich installier eben WoW und werde wohl die Nacht über updaten lassen. Hab aber erstmal nur nen Trial-Account. Ich kann dir dann über die Performance bei 1920x1080 berichten, allerdings mit stärkerer Hardware.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. September 2009)

@Painschkes: Kauf dir ne Hd 5770, die ist etwa so stark wie ne 4870 und deutlich sparsamer.


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2009)

hmm ok, ich denke ich Update auch noch WoW über nacht und fange dann wider an, die letzte Patch datei ist 3.2.0 oder? denn er ist knapp 500mb und wenn ich das mit Dsl Light über nacht update hab ich kb das morgen nochmal 1gb oder so zu updaten sind


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

ist aber bei ~200$ angesetzt und er wollte es günstig haben. Wäre aber eine Alternative, das stimmt.

Andererseits dauert es ganz schön lange um ca. 100€ Preisdifferenz bei den Stromkosten zu sparen.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (24. September 2009)

Asoriel ich finde das super das du auf strom sparen möchtest und so die strom rechnung nicht tu teuer wirt... aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn wir strom sparen wolten da solte der pc lieber ganz aus bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na gut - dass du dann in FullHD willst versteh ich schon. Aber wie gesagt - ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass die HD4770 das packt.
> 
> edit: Ich installier eben WoW und werde wohl die Nacht über updaten lassen. Hab aber erstmal nur nen Trial-Account. Ich kann dir dann über die Performance bei 1920x1080 berichten, allerdings mit stärkerer Hardware.



Kurze Info von meiner Seite:
Ich hab ja die HD4770 + AMD PhII550 verbaut und ich muss sagen, FullHD ist nur bedingt möglich. AA und AF hab ich eigentlich in jedem Spiel aus (Auflösung 1920x1080). Hätte die 4770 1GB VRam könnte da was weitergehen, aber ob ich jetzt HdRO, Anno1404, NfS-Shift oder Fifa09 spielen will, überall muss ich schon Abstriche machen. Man merkt einfach, das der VRam schnell vollläuft und dann beginnt (je nach Spiel) eine Ruckelorgie, die erst wenns wieder ruhiger zugeht aufhört. Bei mir ist es ja nur eine Übergangslösung, aber immer möchte ich die nicht für FullHD im Rechner haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
"... FullHD ist nur bedingt möglich..." hört sich so hart an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will damit nur sagen, wenn man in FullHD Auflösung fährt, sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass man auf einiges Grafikpracht verzichten muss.


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

Zahlen zu WoW?

Die 1GB Version ist bei dauerhaftem FullHD-Einsatz natürlich Pflicht.


Sierra mir ist es übrigens egal, wie viel Strom mein PC braucht. Wenn ich mir für 1.000€ ne Kiste hinstelle, mich aber über die Stromrechnung beklage läuft was schief. Man kauft sich auch keinen Geländewagen mit riesen Motor und beklagt sich, dass man nicht unter 10 Liter kommt.

Wenn mein PC immer unter Volllast laufen würde wären es ca. 150€ im Jahr. Zum einen könnte ich das verkraften, zum anderen ist es bei Weitem nicht so viel.


----------



## Desdinova (24. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die 1GB Version ist bei dauerhaftem FullHD-Einsatz natürlich Pflicht.



Bei der 4770 gibts bis jetzt leider nur 512MB Varianten (so weit ich weiss). Eine 1GB Version war, glaube ich, mal angekündigt. Aber ob die jetzt noch kommt, wo die neuen 5000er Karten schon auf dem Markt sind, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Mensch,Soramac ist beruflicher Lottogewinner,dass solltest du doch wissen müssen..
> Du bist ja echt Vernebelt ^_^
> 
> 
> ...




Sagen wir mal es mal so: Das was ich mir zurzeit alles gekauft habe, das werde ich natürlich verkaufen, um mir dafür einen MacBook Pro leisten zu können, wer kann schon heut zutage einfach mal aus der Tasche über 1000 Euro in Deutschland ziehen?, keiner. Eben dafür muss ich mein Kram verkaufen 2x Bildschirme, mein PC, Z5500, alte Grafikkarten, Headset und und, dafür kann ich mir dann ein MacBook Pro leisten. Den iMac werd ich mir in Amerika kaufn. 1. kann ich mir die Deutsche Tastatur hier kaufen und 2. kann ich ganz einfach beim starten des iMacs anfangs Deutsch auswählen, damit wäre das geklärt. Denn ich bekomm von der Krankenkasse nach 4-5 Jahren noch Geld zurück, das ich in den Jahren alles gezahlt habe, nachdem die Behandlung erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> hmm ok, ich denke ich Update auch noch WoW über nacht und fange dann wider an, die letzte Patch datei ist 3.2.0 oder?



3.2.2, gestern neuer "Content" Patch gekommen woman wieder Ony gehen kann, nur halt auf 80. Sprich Ony reloaded.

Asoriel - Hast du noch nen WoW Account ? Weil ich hätte noch nen Still gelegten mit nem 44er Nachtelf Schurkin auf meinem Server den du haben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

1. Frage: Was ist an einem MacBook Pro so toll ? kenne das nicht und weiß nicht was den Preis ausmacht.

2. Frage: Welche Behandlung wenn man(n) fragen darf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Ich wart dann mal auf den Bericht , ich kann dann ja ein wenig runterrechnen (Hardwaremässig..)
_


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2009)

wie groß is'n der Content Patch?:O


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> wie groß is'n der Content Patch?:O



63.5 mb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (24. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal es mal so: Das was ich mir zurzeit alles gekauft habe, das werde ich natürlich verkaufen, um mir dafür einen MacBook Pro leisten zu können, wer kann schon heut zutage einfach mal aus der Tasche über 1000 Euro in Deutschland ziehen?, keiner. Eben dafür muss ich mein Kram verkaufen 2x Bildschirme, mein PC, Z5500, alte Grafikkarten, Headset und und, dafür kann ich mir dann ein MacBook Pro leisten. Den iMac werd ich mir in Amerika kaufn. 1. kann ich mir die Deutsche Tastatur hier kaufen und 2. kann ich ganz einfach beim starten des iMacs anfangs Deutsch auswählen, damit wäre das geklärt. Denn ich bekomm von der Krankenkasse nach 4-5 Jahren noch Geld zurück, das ich in den Jahren alles gezahlt habe, nachdem die Behandlung erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde.


Du gibst ja ganz schön viel auf für so ein Macbook?


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Du gibst ja ganz schön viel auf für so ein Macbook?




Ich weiß, mag viel aussehen, aber ich denke ein MacBook Pro ist zurzeit für mich besser.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Was ist an einem MacBook Pro so toll ? kenne das nicht und weiß nicht was den Preis ausmacht.
> 
> 2. Frage: Welche Behandlung wenn man(n) fragen darf ?
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

1) Das Design und OS X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Weis ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (24. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> 1) Das Design und OS X
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da muss ich dir wieder sprechen, Windows sieht besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Ich kann diese OS X Leiste (Gibt es die noch ? Also die 'Taskleiste' die unten ganz kurz in der Mitte ist und alles mögliche drin ist) garnicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da auf dem Bild die "Taskleiste" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Bin grad mal am "Testzusammenbasteln" - jetzt bin ich grad auf Grafikkartensuche - HDMI / leise ist aufjeden Fall pflicht..

Und natürlich ein leises Netzteil / leisen CPU-Kühler..

Platte ist eine Cavier Blue (ok?)




Soll halt ein wenig auf leise getrimmt werden.._


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2009)

Das ähnelt sich aber sehr Windows 7 mit der Taskleiste.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Esp, Deine Sig ist lustig .... "Yeahhh" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Me @ Duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2009)

Seid doch froh, wenn welche hier Mac PC's haben, dann kann man wenigstens Support geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

Mit Design meinte ich eigentlich auch eher das Design des Macbooks an sich, nicht des OS. Wobei ich Snow Leopard ehrlich gesagt schöner finde als Vista, das ist irgendwie ordentlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht umsonst sieht mein Windows wie OS X aus ^^

Und klar gibts das Dock noch, das ist super praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2009)

http://www.unimall.de/advanced_search_resu...amp;x=0&y=0

Das ist sehr sehr sehr sehr interresant, habe dazu ein Video gefunden: Dieses hier Link

Werde dann auch mal ins Sekreteriat in der Schule gehen, mir eine Schulbescheinigung holen und dann sparen!


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

Jepp, das ist interesannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas gibts aber auch bei Apple direkt : http://store.apple.com/de-edu

Edit : Gravis bietet da auch was an : http://www.gravis.de/aktionen-events/aktio...ducation/#c1124


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2009)

Der Typ ist wirgendwie seltsam, man wird von dem ganz wirre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nettes Ding.


----------



## Rethelion (24. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist wirgendwie seltsam, man wird von dem ganz wirre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann man einen Mac eigtl selber aufrüsten?
Ich sehs zwar ein das die etwas teuerer sind, aber wer zahlt den bitte für eine Grafikkarte das doppelt vom normalen Preis?
Eine 4850 kostet schon 170€-Aufpreis zusätzlich zur GT120; und für 2GB-Ram sind 86€ auch happig.


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

Wenn, dann natürlich nur einen Mac Pro, aber auch das glaub nicht... ich hab jedenfalls mal von einer HD4870 Mac-Version gelesen...


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann man einen Mac eigtl selber aufrüsten?
> Ich sehs zwar ein das die etwas teuerer sind, aber wer zahlt den bitte für eine Grafikkarte das doppelt vom normalen Preis?
> Eine 4850 kostet schon 170&#8364;-Aufpreis zusätzlich zur GT120; und für 2GB-Ram sind 86&#8364; auch happig.



Das ist nicht nur happig, daß ist Apple. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (24. September 2009)

@Paini: Netzteil --> evtl nen beQuiet Pure Power? Die sollen angenehm leise sein. Und vor allem auch einiges an Power haben.
Zu den Lüftern: Geschmacksache, entweder etwas teurer und direkt Noiseblocker oder in billigeren Preisregionen Coolermasterlüfter.
Zur HDD: Wie groß? Bei 250/320GB ne SpinPoint F1, darüber ne Seagate oder ne SpinPoint F3 (wobei da ja viele sagen, sie wäre laut :/ ). WDs kann ich bei leisen PCs nur bedingt empfehlen. Höchstens die Greenreihe...aber die is nunma langsamer^^

btw, auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

_Wb & danke :-)

Joa dachte so an 250GB - ist ja nur für WoW & Skype ect.

Noiseblocker wären ne Idee..
Ist die F3 denn leise?
Joa stimmt , sollen wirklich ganz ordentlich sein die Netzteile..

_


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Also ich empfinde die F1 als leiser, wie die F3. Hab von der F3 jetzt aber auch nur die mit 1 TB gehört. Die 500er soll leise sein. Die 1 TB würde ich auf jedenfall entkoppeln. Dann passt das.
Aber als wirklich leise würde ich sie dennoch nicht bezeichnen. Wobei es aber nur bei irgendwelchen Benchmarks aufdringlich wird, wenn sie nur noch am rudern ist. Aber sie ist echt sack schnell.

Von Anfang an kam sie mir spürbar schneller vor, als meine F1 640, die ja auch nicht gerade langsam ist.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (24. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, wenn welche hier Mac PC's haben, dann kann man wenigstens Support geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne wir sind alle windows User, und alle die MAC haben verbrennen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also ich empfinde die F1 als leiser, wie die F3. Hab von der F3 jetzt aber auch nur die mit 1 TB gehört. Die 500er soll leise sein. Die 1 TB würde ich auf jedenfall entkoppeln. Dann passt das.
> Aber als wirklich leise würde ich sie dennoch nicht bezeichnen. Wobei es aber nur bei irgendwelchen Benchmarks aufdringlich wird, wenn sie nur noch am rudern ist. Aber sie ist echt sack schnell.
> 
> Von Anfang an kam sie mir spürbar schneller vor, als meine F1 640, die ja auch nicht gerade langsam ist.


_
Hm okay , naja , ich schau mich mal weiter um.._


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, dass ich mir anzeigen lasse wer in einer Windows-Domäne mit welchem Drucker auf dem Printserver verbunden ist?

Ich hab zwar schon gegoogelt, bin aber nicht schlauer geworden^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Kann man das glaube ich unter Vista oder Windows 7 unter Netzwerke sehen... bin mir aber net sicher. unter XP kP mehr schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht.


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Kann man das glaube ich unter Vista oder Windows 7 unter Netzwerke sehen... bin mir aber net sicher. unter XP kP mehr schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht.



Also wie ich mir die installierten Drucker Lokal anzeigen lassen kann weiss ich schon, nur will ich nicht von Arbeitsplatz zu Arbeitsplatz latschen.
Ich bin faul und möchte mir für jeden Drucker die verbundenen User/PCs oder irgendwas anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Jetzt ist auch der Reciver für den digitalen Kabelanschluss da - jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein TV dazu :X_


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also wie ich mir die installierten Drucker Lokal anzeigen lassen kann weiss ich schon, nur will ich nicht von Arbeitsplatz zu Arbeitsplatz latschen.
> Ich bin faul und möchte mir für jeden Drucker die verbundenen User/PCs oder irgendwas anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja eben so wie ich das verstehe willst du sehen welche Pc im Netwerk sind / mit Drucker verbunden sind? O.o



painschkes schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch der Reciver für den digitalen Kabelanschluss da - jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein TV dazu :X



was für fernseher kaufst du dir den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ja eben so wie ich das verstehe willst du sehen welche Pc im Netwerk sind / mit Drucker verbunden sind? O.o



Also welche PCs im Netzwerk sind weiss ich schon, nur nicht mit welchem Drucker jeder User arbeitet. Wir haben 2 Printserver, einer davon wird jetzt abgeschaltet, deshalb will ich wissen welcher User mit welchem Printserver verbunden ist, damit ich rechtzeitig umziehen kann.

Aber so wies aussieht muss ich wohl zu jedem an den Platz und nachschaun.


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Hatte eigentlich vor einen Samsung PS50B650 zu holen.

Da ich jetzt aber doch nen kleinen PC aufbauen will (für WoW) muss wohl was kleineres/billigeres her..

Eigentlich hatte ich jetzt vor nen kleinen TV zu holen (sagen wir mal 37") den dann später wenn ich umsteige (was eigentlich ein Pioneer 5090H sein sollte) meine Mutter kriegt..

Jetzt hatte ich vor : 

PC,TV,Netbook (auch für Mutti) - obwohl ich gerne nen schicken AV-Reciver&Boxen(Heco Victa 500) holen wollte..und natürlich noch nen BluRay-Player der sich aber eigentlich erst bei grossen TV´s lohnt..




Man , das scheiss Geld immer.._


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

jup scheiss geld, wenn ich schon an weihnachten denke bekomme ich das kotzen...


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Naja , da krieg ich auch wieder Geld - aber trotzdem..hm..

Naja mal schauen.._


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich fange auch wieder an wow zu spielen hab wieder lust....  Mhhhmm ob ich mit meiner alte Geforce 8800 GTS die grafik auf hoch schrauben kann bis auf schatten und weit sicht?

werde ich ja dann sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du sonst so verbaut hast, generell sollte das aber kein Problem sein. Ich spiel mit meiner 8800GT auf Ultra (Schatten aus) und es ist einwandfrei flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Q6600
4GB DDR 2
auflösung 1680x1050...

EDIT:
Ich glaube es reicht schon wenn du mit deiner GT flüssig spielst wirt es bei mir auch super laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

Ok, es gibt zwar besseres als einen Q6600 für WoW aber hoch sollte es schon laufen.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, es gibt zwar besseres als einen Q6600 für WoW aber hoch sollte es schon laufen.


ist auch nicht mehr der neuste pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat schon seine 2 jahre auf dem buckel...


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

painschkes kauf keine WD Green Caviar. Ich hab ne 500GB hier. Die ist zwar laufruhig (lautlos), dafür sind die Zugriffe sehr laut. Selbst entkoppelt empfinde ich es als zu laut.

Die F1 hatte ich auch, die waren schön leise. Dann würde ich mir aber gleich die F3 500GB holen. Da werde ich wohl in absehbarer Zeit auch 2 Stück verbauen. Die sind - wie Klos schon sagte - sehr sehr schnell.


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Dann wäre das mit der Platte schonmal geklärt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Doppelpost inc. :X

Also ohne Case,CPU-Kühler & Karte bin ich jetzt bei ~276€ : 

CPU : Athlon II X2 250 - Reicht für WoW vollkommen
Laufwerk : LG DH16NS - brauch ja keinen Brenner
Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB - obwohl auch 250GB reichen würden
RAM : G-Skill 4GB - RAM halt..
Netzteil : BeQuiet Pure Power 530W - soll ja recht leise sein? Je nach Karte reicht ja auch das 430W_


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

Beim Ram wäre GEiL noch etwas günstiger:
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...16&agid=599

Als CPU-Kühler würde ich - je nach Platz - entweder semipassiv oder gar ganz passiv wählen. Mein Tipp wäre ein Mugen2 mit langsam drehendem 800rpm Lüfter. Davon hörst du nichts und es ist kühl. Ganz ohne Lüfter im PC wird es wohl nicht gehen. 

Ich hab sogar ein Gehäuse gefunden, welches für dich passen könnte. Darin kannst du Karten bis 22,8cm Länge verbauen und es ist trotzdem sehr klein, außerdem bietet es für diese Größe einen super Airflow:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::12031.html

edit: Für flache Gehäuse würde ich folgenden Kühler nehmen:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Silent...ler::11045.html

dazu einen sehr sehr leisen aber teuren Noctua-Lüfter:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...ies::12408.html


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Okay , beim RAM wird natürlich gespart.

Der Mugen wird in das Case aber sicherlich nicht reinpassen..?

Das Case schau ich mir mal an , danke! :-)





/Edit : Boah , das wird dann aber wieder "teuer".. :X_


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

naja, Lüfter und Kühler sind für so ein Gehäuse das Beste was du kriegen kannst. Da kannst du natürlich noch einiges sparen. 

Lüfter bekommst du auch für die Hälfte anständige, Kühler ebenso. 

Das Gehäuse hab ich ausgesucht wegen dem Platz für Grafikkarten und dem großen Lüfter in der Front. Außerdem kannst du dir das Netzteil sparen. Für ein X2 550 und eine HD4770 1GB reicht das verbaute aus.


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Aber wie leise es ist..? Ne da greif ich dann schon auf BeQuiet zurück.

Das Case gefällt mir - muss nur mal schaun ob es dann in das Lowboard / Rack passt - will es ungern oben drauf stellen.._


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

ach - bei einem Netzteil ist der Lüfter schnell getauscht, dann ist es auch leise.

Achte aber drauf, ob ein BeQuiet überhaupt reinpasst.


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_Boah das ist echt kompliziert..


Ich schau grad National Geographic - hab ja seid heute den Reciver.. :X_


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Asoriel spielst du nun wieder wow? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

nein. Ich hatte gestern zwar die Packung in der Hand, aber irgendwie verging mir dann wieder die Lust daran. Wenn, dann werde ich wohl erst bei Cataclysm (?) reinschauen, mal sehen.


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fange auch wieder an wow zu spielen hab wieder lust....  Mhhhmm ob ich mit meiner alte Geforce 8800 GTS die grafik auf hoch schrauben kann bis auf schatten und weit sicht?
> 
> werde ich ja dann sehen
> 
> ...



Ich hab ne 8600 GS, damit stelle ich sicht auf voll und den Rest so auf naja Mittel ca. Schatten aus und Eingabeverzögerung auch.

Damit gibts in Dala ca. 25-35 FPS +/-, und so Qesten Gammelsn oder so eig immer genau 60 nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Asoriel schrieb:


> Wenn, dann werde ich wohl erst bei Cataclysm (?) reinschauen, mal sehen.



Jo so heißt das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht, was ich im Moment nur wissen möchte wäre an Cataslysm, _wann_ das Erscheinungsdatum ist. Der Rest kommt schon mit der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Nebola auf welchem server spielst du den?


----------



## painschkes (25. September 2009)

_<- Anetheron_


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> _*Nebola*_ auf welchem server spielst du den?






painschkes schrieb:


> _<- Anetheron_



Warum antwortest du dort Paini ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiele auf Dethecus, wer denn kennt mein Beileid (Manchmal wird nur geflamed) wer den nicht kennt hat was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (25. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und so Qesten Gammelsn oder so eig immer genau 60 nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du Dreifach buffering ausschalten würdest hätteste mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab selber eigendlich ähnliche Werte (Dala 35 FPS mit allem hoch,bloß schatten auf dem vorletzten. Also schon Dynamisch aber etwas verpixelter. Macht kaum unterschied und verbraucht kam resourcen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Beim Questen hab ich ca 100-150 . Mit buffering natürlich ca 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ne Ati Radeion HD 4670 mobility 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit :

@Nebola

Schlimmer als die Flammer bei Frostwolf kanns nicht sein..

Wurde dort übrigens von meiner EIGENEN (ex) Gilde nicht Naxx 25er mitgenommen, weil ich noch nicht full epic war,sondern noch 1 blaues Schmuckstück (Dieser Meteorschleifstein,der war aber echt gut. Proccte sau oft xD) hatte ^_^


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

Hab meine Festplatte entmüllt. 

Fazit:

300GB weniger Datenmüll
400MB weniger Ramlast


Absolut zufrieden. Normal müll ich mein OS nicht zu und achte darauf, dass alles sauber bleibt. Beim RC von Win7 war ich aber sicher, dass er nach ein paar Wochen wieder runterfliegt und hab dementsprechend nicht darauf geachtet. Naja, jetzt hab ich ihn drauf seit dem RC-Release und er wird wohl auch noch den Monat zum Release von der Final draufbleiben.


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> @Nebola
> 
> Schlimmer als die Flammer bei Frostwolf kanns nicht sein..
> 
> Wurde dort übrigens von meiner EIGENEN (ex) Gilde nicht Naxx 25er mitgenommen, weil ich noch nicht full epic war,sondern noch 1 blaues Schmuckstück (Dieser Meteorschleifstein,der war aber echt gut. Proccte sau oft xD) hatte ^_^



Wenn ich ne Gilde hätte die das sagen würde, tja dann würde man oft "wurde aus der Gilde geworfen ..." lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne es gibt nen Killerotto (gibts auch hier im Forum) den hat jeder gehasst/verarscht etcpp, dann umbenannt in Celebrir tja seit der tollen Notic Funktion added man den, notiert sich killerotto dran und wenn der namen ändert bringt das nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja er woltle mir als Hunter in BT (Ich tank Pala) das Tank Trinket egwürfeln und nen Healstab dem Heiler.

Tjoar Kick 17 Ignores mehr und nochmehr flames + Ninjaloot etcpp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Jetzt neues Fahrrad bestellen, nach dem das alte geklaut wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

Oha, keine Diebstahlversicherung bzw. schon angezeigt? : /
Und was bestellst für ein neues?


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

Doch haben vor 20 Jahren oder so, also meine Eltern, ne Hausrat (?) Versicherung abgeschlossen da waren dann 1% Fahraddversicherung mit bei, das waren dann 840DM = 420€ versichert.

399€ kostet das Fahrrad, das gleich wie vorher gekauft, gerade bestellt morgen um 1 kann ichs abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja habe ja jetzt keine Halterung für Schutzblech vorne nicht mehr, Licht vorne/hinten und klingel an sich.

Schutzbleche + Licht habe ich noch, Halterungen haben wir jetzt umsonst dazu bekommen, heißt 399€ + Licht(halterung) + Schutzblech(halterung) + 1 Jahr Erst Inspektion oder sowas

Noch für 23,99€ nen Spiralschloss dazugekauft, und von dem Fahrrad von meinem Vater wird das gute ABUS Rahmenschloss abgemacht und an meins dran montiert.


Mein Vater und ich holen dann morgen unsere beiden Räder ab, bei ihm wird Schaltung eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja bei nem Rad das damals 1600DM gekostet hat und man nur im 2.5ten (!) Gang fahren kann ist das schon muss, dass reparieren zulassen.

Ich kann nur im 1,2 oder 3 fahren, mein Dad im 2,5ten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (25. September 2009)

Ich spiele auch auf Anetheron


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

Mein Rad wird prinzipiell selbst repariert, zumindest das, was ich kann. Vor kurzem musste ich meine hydraulischen Bremsen richten lassen. Das hab ich 1x selbst versucht und mir dabei Bremsbacken für 50€ zerstört. Da geh ich lieber in den Radladen, nem noch ein Nachfüllpack Flicken mit und zahl für alles 5€. Ist auch nur ne Sache von ein paar Minuten und ohne Neuteile und kaum Arbeitszeit. 
Des weiteren bin ich seit ich denken kann bei dem Radladen Kunde.

Bin aber gerade am überlegen was ich für Reifen kaufen soll. Im Moment liebäugel ich mit Schwalbe Racing Ralf, momentan hab ich Continental Vapor drauf, aber die Mischung ist zu weich und der Rollwiederstand zu hoch.


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

So sieht des ding aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal Ehrlich, wer von euch würde eingreifen wenn Ihr sehen würdet wie jemand nen' Fahrrad klaut ? Also Ihr wisst es ja nicht, kann ja auch nur Schlüssel verloren haben.

Also ich würde nur wenn ich in dem Moment nen Handy dabei habe und dran denke, polizei anrufen und warten.

Ich würde nicht hingehen und fragen ist das Ihr Fahrrad, oder klauen sie das "nur" ^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (25. September 2009)

Nebola ich hab vor paar wochen Fahrrad geklaut, sieht aus wie deins....  könnt vielleicht deins sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (schertz)


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

> Also ich würde nur wenn ich in dem Moment nen Handy dabei habe und dran denke, polizei anrufen und warten.
> 
> Ich würde nicht hingehen und fragen ist das Ihr Fahrrad, oder klauen sie das "nur" ^^


Ist vermutlich auch das intelligenteste, man hat ja erst vor kurzem gesehn wie es laufen kann wenn man Zivilcourage zeigt...

Das Fahrrad sieht jedenfalls super aus, ich mag Cube und dieses schwarz-weisse Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber mal Ehrlich, wer von euch würde eingreifen wenn Ihr sehen würdet wie jemand nen' Fahrrad klaut ? Also Ihr wisst es ja nicht, kann ja auch nur Schlüssel verloren haben.




Naja kommt drauf an, wenn jemand einfach ein Rad nimmt und wegfährt weisst ja nicht ob es seins ist. Aber wenn da jemand mim Seitenschneider rumhantiert, dann würde ich schonmal fragen was er da macht. Wobei du letzten Endes trotzdem die Polizei anrufen musst, weil der Typ ja sonst was erzählen könnte; wenn er nicht gerade die Rechnung dabei hat oder die S/N auswendig weiss, dann kann er eh nicht nachweisen, dass es sein Rad ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der "Microsoft 6-zu-4 Adapter" ist und was er macht?

TuneUp sagt mir grad es funktioniert nicht richtig und kann Probleme bereiten (was bei mir ja nichts neues ist).


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

Ja klar, aber ich habe erst vor paar Wochen im Fernsehn gesehen, wo getestet wurde wie Leute reagieren wenn ein Fahrrad geklaut wird.

Mitten in der Fußgänger Passage, steht nen Typ mit ner Zange/Bolzenschneider von ca. 1 Meter länge und schneidet das Test Rad auf und fährt weg 2 Meter daneben ging polizei "Streife" her, und hat nichts bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (25. September 2009)

@ Paini: es gibt noch spezielle Netzteile von beQuiet, die speziell für HTPCS entwickelt wurden. Die nennen sich SFX und TFX. Google einfach mal danach. Das blöde is nämlich, ich find grad nirgends die Abmessungen...^^


----------



## RaDon27 (25. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was der "Microsoft 6-zu-4 Adapter" ist und was er macht?
> 
> TuneUp sagt mir grad es funktioniert nicht richtig und kann Probleme bereiten (was bei mir ja nichts neues ist).




Grad in nem Forum entdeckt.



> Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Anzeige in keiner Weise  ein Fehler der Hardware oder des Betriebssystems darstellt. Der 6to4 Adapter dient der Umrechung von IPv6 zu IPv4. Sollten sie auf einen IPv& IP Adresse treffen wird der Adapter automatisch aktiviert und rechnet die Adresse um.



Edit: Verdammt, doppelpost >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Mhm... aber warum sagt es mir, dass es Systemabstürze verursachen kann?

Und wozu ist das so nötig? Und warum wird es bei mir mit einem Fehler im Gerätmanager angezeigt?


----------



## RaDon27 (25. September 2009)

Das Problem gibts wohl öfters, gib einfach ma "Microsoft 6-zu-4 Adapter" bei google ein, tausende Ergebnisse^^


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

Nebola die Smart Sam sind toll! Haben einen geringen Rollwiederstand, halten ewig und haben auch für nen kleinen Geländeeinsatz genügend Grip. Dazu sind sie schön günstig. Top Reifen!


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2009)

Na das ist doch schonmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Das sieht mal geil aus, vllt kommt ja irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (25. September 2009)

Hmm folgendes Problem:
Ich verkaufe grad meinen alten pc bei Ebay...
mein Vater möchte nun mitbieten, direkt kaufen wollte er ihn nicht...
Aber darf er das überhaupt? Wir haben ja die selbe IP. Ich könnte mir denken, dass Ebay verhindern will, dass Angehörige den Presi hochtreiben

Edit: Habs in den AGB´s gefunde...was ein scheiß -.- 


> Ein eBay-Mitglied verkauft sein Fahrrad auf eBay. Die Schwester des Verkäufers bietet mit. Da sich die Schwester des Verkäufers einen Informationsvorteil gegenüber anderen Bietern verschaffen kann, ist es ihr untersagt auf das Fahrrad zu bieten, auch wenn sie es wirklich kaufen möchte.


----------



## utos (25. September 2009)

Ab zu nem Freund und von da aus bieten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2009)

Wann kommt von HD die 5000er Reihe eig.  raus?
Und hat jemand ne GTX 295?


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Was genau ist die 5000er von HD?



Meriane schrieb:


> Hmm folgendes Problem:
> Ich verkaufe grad meinen alten pc bei Ebay...
> mein Vater möchte nun mitbieten, direkt kaufen wollte er ihn nicht...
> Aber darf er das überhaupt? Wir haben ja die selbe IP. Ich könnte mir denken, dass Ebay verhindern will, dass Angehörige den Presi hochtreiben
> ...



Wenn du einen Router hast, der nattet, dann sieht deine Host-IP keine Sau, die kennt nur dein Router. Und dein Router bekommt eine neue IP, wenn du ihn vom Netz nimmst. Die aktuelle IP deines Routers auf dem Interface nach außen siehst du z.b. mit www.wieistmeineip.de.
Wenn Router natten, dann tauschen sie die Adressen aus. Und wenn du über einen Proxy kommst, dann macht dieser eine ganz neue TCP-Verbindung für dich auf. Das heißt, Ebay würde dann den Proxy sehen. Das aber nur zur Info, ich will dich hier nicht animieren, irgendetwas verbotenes bei Ebay zu machen.


----------



## Desdinova (26. September 2009)

*//GELÖST//*
Ich bin gerade mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Ich versuche gerade ein "Unbekanntes Gerät" im Geräte-Manager zu installieren, scheitere aber andauernd.
Die Info zu dem "Unbekannten Gerät" ist folgende: Pfad 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)
Mein erster Gedanke war, die Mainboard-Software-CD einzulegen und mal zu sehen, ob da so ein Treiber drauf ist. Fehlanzeige.
Eine google-Suche später bin ich dann hier gelandet: UAA-High Definition Audio-Klassentreiber Version 1.0a. Mir fehlt also scheinbar genau dieser Treiber.
Zum Download hab ich ihn dann hier gefunden: Klick. Jetzt habe ich die .exe ausgeführt und die hat dann auch schön die Daten entpackt, die die Treiber enthalten sollen. Das Ergebnis ist ein Ordner, mit dem Namen "Disk1". In diesem Ordner befindet sich unter anderem auch ein setup.exe, bei der sich aber nichts rührt, wenn man sie ausführen will. Darauf hin hab ich das Ding auf CD gebrannt und die setup.exe von dort gestartet. Jetzt erscheint ein kurzer Ladebalken und danach rührt sich wieder nichts mehr.
Ich habe auch schon versucht, über "Treiber aktualisieren" die CD durchsuchen zu lassen, dort wird aber nichts gefunden.

Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht mehr weiter. Das Problem trat zum ersten mal auf, als ich den neuen Catalyst 9.9 Treiber installiert hab. Den hatte ich auch für ständige Restarts in HdRO verantwortlich gemacht. Ich glaube aber mittlerweile, dass das Problem mit dem Sound zusammen hängt. Zumal ich andauernd ein unangenehmes Knacken im Ton habe, sobald der Rechner mal mehr zu tun hat. Neuer Soundkarten Treiber ist selbstverständlich installiert und ältere Grafikkartentreiber wurden auch schon getestet.

Hier noch kurz ein paar Systemangaben, falls das noch was bringt:
Mainboard: Asus M4A77TD PRO
CPU: AMD PhII955
Grafikkarte: HD4770
Soundkarte Onboard: Via High Definition Audio ... irgendwas
Betriebssystem: Win XP 32bit SP2


Also falls irgend jemand ne Idee hat, immer her damit. In einem Monat kommt zwar Windows 7 drauf, aber jetzt kann ich das Problem langsam nicht mehr ignorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*//GELÖST//*

So, das unbekannte Gerät ist jetzt installiert. Es handelte sich dabei um eine Funktion der ATi Karten, den Ton über DVI auszugeben. Standardmäßig wird das wohl nicht mit dem normalen CCC installiert und so durfte ich mich jetzt durch das Internet wühlen. Erstmal einen Fix von MS runterladen und dieser wiederum ermöglicht es einen HDMIAudio Treiber von ATi zu installieren. Ob die Abstürze von HdRO verschwinden, ist allerdings fraglich. Dieser Treiber hat nämlich nichts zu tun solange man keinen HDMI Adapter an einem DVI Anschluss hängen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wann kommt von HD die 5000er Reihe eig.  raus?
> Und hat jemand ne GTX 295?



Also wenn du damit die Radeon HD5000 Series von ATi meinst - die gibt es schon seit ein paar Tagen. Einfach mal im Preisvergleich nach HD5870/HD5850 suchen.

Independent hat eine GTX295 - aber du kannst auch so fragen wenn du was zu der Karte wissen willst.


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

So habe jetzt mein Fahrrad abgeholt, wegen irgendeiner Nut (oder wie das heißt) wurde die Sattel Stange verkratz ist aber bestellt und rufen an und tauschen Gratis aus.

Woah bin ich froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es wen interessiert, vllt Asoriel hier das Fahrrad meiner Vaters, hab leider nur nen Bild von Google, aber sieht eig genauso aus, bis auf den Sattel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Giant ATX 840




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> So, das unbekannte Gerät ist jetzt installiert. Es handelte sich dabei um eine Funktion der ATi Karten, den Ton über DVI auszugeben. Standardmäßig wird das wohl nicht mit dem normalen CCC installiert und so durfte ich mich jetzt durch das Internet wühlen. Erstmal einen Fix von MS runterladen und dieser wiederum ermöglicht es einen HDMIAudio Treiber von ATi zu installieren. Ob die Abstürze von HdRO verschwinden, ist allerdings fraglich. Dieser Treiber hat nämlich nichts zu tun solange man keinen HDMI Adapter an einem DVI Anschluss hängen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub auch nicht, daß damit deine Abstürze in irgendeiner Weise zu tun haben.


----------



## Desdinova (26. September 2009)

Damit hast du auch Recht. Als dann alles erfolgreich installiert war, hat es gerade mal 10 Sekunden in HdRO gedauert und der PC hat sich wieder zu einem Reboot entschlossen. Man klammert sich eben an jeden Strohhalm, wenn man keine Lösungsansätze mehr hat. Ich hab bisher die Treiber ein paar mal gewechselt, die Grafikkarten - und CPU-Temperatur überwacht (Graka max. 61°C; CPU max. 56°C), Memtest durchlaufen lassen, Audiotreiber neu installiert, aber nichts hat geholfen. Der PC startet ausschließlich bei HdRO willkürlich neu. Mal kann man 3 Stunden problemlos spielen, mal dauerts eben nur 10 Sekunden.

Die einzige Info, die ich hab ist diese:
_Der Computer ist nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x100000d1 (0xa5223000, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0xa94130d8)_

Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, dass HdRO selbst diesen Fehler verursacht und garkein Treiberproblem vorliegt. Ich glaub ich warte einfach auf Win 7 und spiele dann weiter.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert, vllt Asoriel hier das Fahrrad meiner Vaters, hab leider nur nen Bild von Google, aber sieht eig genauso aus, bis auf den Sattel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber die Farbe wär nichts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und GZ zum Fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

Danke, naja auf dem Bild siehts halt bissel anders aus, normal ist die Lenkstange Sulber, der Vorbau auch,  und zwischendrin ist auch noch ein bisschen Silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ich wollte das eig in der Farbe nehmen, aber das gibt net mit ner 56/58er Rahmen höhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Danke, naja auf dem Bild siehts halt bissel anders aus, normal ist die Lenkstange Sulber, der Vorbau auch,  und zwischendrin ist auch noch ein bisschen Silber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiße Fahrräder sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab selbst eins und dank der Scheibenbremse sind auch die Felgen weiß.
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann irgendjemand was zu dieser Mini-1-Zoll-USB-Festplatte sagen? Habe vor, mir so eine zu kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Jepp, weiß sieht immer cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die weissen Felgen haben was...
Meins ist schwarz-weiß mit ein bisschen blau, sieht auch cool aus finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (26. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp, weiß sieht immer cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht auch gut aus.
Hier nochmal ein Bild, auf dem man die Weißen Felgen besser erkennt (das Bild ist nicht von mir, mein Fahrrad ist schon nichtmehr ganz so weiß, obwohl ich es erst geputzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (26. September 2009)

Sammal Leute,

wisst ihr wo ich den neusten Treiber für ne ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 herbekomm? Auf der ATI Homepage ist er bei ganz normalen Radeon Treibern, aber der Treiber da funtzt irgend wie nicht... 

Danke für die Hilfe XXi


----------



## aseari (26. September 2009)

Schau mal hier!


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Wow, das hat echt was... da überlege ich mir gerade wie weisse Räder wohl aussehen würden... ^^
Jetzt seh ich übrigens auch das erste Bild, warum auch immer.

XXl, was heisst er funktioniert nicht? Lässt er sich gar nicht installieren oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## XXI. (26. September 2009)

Lässt sich installieren aber es passiert dann einfach nichts. Der Treiber wird dann einfach nich aktualisiert. Der Link zum AMD Support is auch gut, aber da kommt dann bei Windows Vista 32 Bit 'Keine Ergebnisse gefunden'...

Wo verdammt krieg ich den Treiber her... Driver Robot usw. würden ja gehen, aber ich hab kein Bock das Ding zu kaufen....


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Was heißt, es passiert nichts. Es wird doch immer ein Logfile erstellt, was steht denn da drin?


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Hm... hat jemand ne Ahnung warum Gigabyte Easy Tune 6 nicht funktioniert? Es passiert einfach gar nichts wenn ich es starte, das einzige was passiert ist dass ein Prozess namens GUI.exe startet. Aber der ist nur da und macht nichts... neuinstalliert hab ich schon, hat auch nichts gebracht.

Oder anders gefragt, womit könnte ich noch die CPU-Fan Geschwindigkeit regeln? Speedfan funktioniert bei mir komischerweise nichts, da passiert einfach nichts wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit ändern (ja, Automatische Steuerung ist im BIOS ausgeschaltet).


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

EspCap und Pampam, habt ihr beide die BR-M485? Die hat mein Sohn auch. Für den Preis okay, aber der Druckpunkt ist mir zu schwammig und auch sonst ist mir die Bremse nicht bissig genug, ist aber für normales fahren standfest genug. Allerdings kosten die auch nur 30&#8364; für Bremssattel und Griff.
Ansonsten pampam hat mein Sohn fast das selbe Rad wie du. Auch die XCR-Gabel mit Remote-Lockout, die Alexrims EN24, XT-Schaltung und Deore Umwerfer. Die Reifen waren auch drauf, aber die sind furchtbar. Viel zu großer Abstand der Stollen und waren auch sehr schnell porös. Nur hat er einen anderen Rahmen, der ist in einem ganz dunklem grau - fast schwarz - gepulvert. 

Ich selbst fahre eigentlich nur Kona-Räder. Insgesammt sitz ich sehr viel im Sattel da ich es ohne Bewegung einfach nicht aushalte. Ich wohn im Schwarzwald - da gibts viele schöne Singletrails. Desshalb fahre ich auch schon recht lange mit einem Fully. Zur Zeit fahre ich das Kona HeiHei 07er-Modell. Nachdem ich aber dieses Jahr auf der Eurobike das Abra Cadabra ausfürchlich testfahren konnte hab ich beschlossen, dass ich das im Winter kaufen werde. Das ist dieses Schmuckstück hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: EspCap bei mir meckert Kaspersky auch bei jedem Start von ET6 rum, deaktivier das testweiße mal. Welches Board hast du denn?


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Hat leider nichts gebracht.. Kaspersky meldet sich aber auch nicht wenn ich es ET starte. Mein Board ist das GA-EX38-DS4.

Und nope, ich hab die BR-M486, die sind auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann sehr angenehm und flüssig abbremsen aber auch sehr schnell wenn man will.


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

sehen aber gleich aus


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Wieviel kostet eigentlich son Fahrrad?


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

welches?


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Na, bspw das, was du dir kaufen willst, also so richtig "gute"^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

Laut Pinkbike 3.699$, das Rad gibt es aber wohl für unter 2.000&#8364;. Im Winter dürfte es ca. 1.800&#8364; kosten (hoffe ich). Der UVP-Preis bei Kona ist exorbitant hoch, der Straßenpreis dagegen günstig.

Hier ein "First Look" zu dem Bike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010-kona-abra-cadabra.html

Sollte das Abra Cadabra bis dahin zu teuer sein wirds eben das normale Cadabra. Prinzipiell das selbe nur schwerer und schlechtere Ausstattung.

Im Moment kostet das Cadabra noch knapp 3.000&#8364; weil es erst rauskam, der Preis fällt aber von Woche zu Woche. Das Abra Cadabra gibts noch garnicht zu kaufen, wird aber auch relativ teuer einsteigen und dann rapide fallen. Zur Not kommt es erst im Frühjahr her, mehr als 2.000&#8364; bezahl ich nicht. Sollte es bis dahin immer noch zu teuer sein kauf ich schlichtweg das 08er oder 09er Coil Air, welche Ausführung weiß ich nicht. 
Mir geht es nämlich primär um den Magic Link. Das ist ein zusätzlicher Dämpfer, der Bergaufpassagen deutlich angenehmer zum fahren macht, da nicht alles wippt und die Geometrie dynamisch angepasst wird. Da ich sehr viel bergauf fahr und ich das Feature schon testen konnte will ich das haben.


----------



## pampam (26. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> EspCap und Pampam, habt ihr beide die BR-M485? Die hat mein Sohn auch. Für den Preis okay, aber der Druckpunkt ist mir zu schwammig und auch sonst ist mir die Bremse nicht bissig genug, ist aber für normales fahren standfest genug. Allerdings kosten die auch nur 30€ für Bremssattel und Griff.
> Ansonsten pampam hat mein Sohn fast das selbe Rad wie du. Auch die XCR-Gabel mit Remote-Lockout, die Alexrims EN24, XT-Schaltung und Deore Umwerfer. Die Reifen waren auch drauf, aber die sind furchtbar. Viel zu großer Abstand der Stollen und waren auch sehr schnell porös. Nur hat er einen anderen Rahmen, der ist in einem ganz dunklem grau - fast schwarz - gepulvert.
> 
> Ich selbst fahre eigentlich nur Kona-Räder. Insgesammt sitz ich sehr viel im Sattel da ich es ohne Bewegung einfach nicht aushalte. Ich wohn im Schwarzwald - da gibts viele schöne Singletrails. Desshalb fahre ich auch schon recht lange mit einem Fully. Zur Zeit fahre ich das Kona HeiHei 07er-Modell. Nachdem ich aber dieses Jahr auf der Eurobike das Abra Cadabra ausfürchlich testfahren konnte hab ich beschlossen, dass ich das im Winter kaufen werde. Das ist dieses Schmuckstück hier:
> ...



Also bei den Reifen kann ich dir nur Recht geben, die sind echt richtig scheiße. Hatte 6 Platten in einem Monat, und auch wenn man bei nässe auf nicht befestigten Wegen bergauf fährt, merkt man, dass die schlecht sind. 
Aber was meinst du mit BR-M485? Mein MTB ist das Focus Cypress Disc.


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2009)

die Bremsen 

Die Reifen würde ich sofort tauschen. Je nach dem auf welchem Untergrund du fährst gegen Schwalbe Racing Ralph oder Smart Sam. Die Smart Sam halten deutlich länger (ewig!), sind günstig und haben einen minimalen Rollwiderstand, allerdings im Gelände nicht ganz so griffig.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Wow, stolzer Preis. Und ich dachte meins war schon vergleichmäßig teuer, aber bei Mountainbikes scheint es wohl wie bei PCs zu sein - keine Grenze nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Magic Link System sieht jedenfalls interesannt aus, falls bzw. wenn du es kaufst wärs schön wenn du berichten könntest ob es wirklich was bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Pampam, das steht auf der Seite des Bremsblock. Und die SmartSam sind gut, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind bei mir auch drauf und ich finde dass die auch recht griffig sind, ich hab aber auch keinen direkten Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Wow, da hätte ich immer Angst, dass was kaputt geht...^^ Vor allem beim Downhill oder so ;D


----------



## pampam (26. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die Bremsen
> 
> Die Reifen würde ich sofort tauschen. Je nach dem auf welchem Untergrund du fährst gegen Schwalbe Racing Ralph oder Smart Sam. Die Smart Sam halten deutlich länger (ewig!), sind günstig und haben einen minimalen Rollwiderstand, allerdings im Gelände nicht ganz so griffig.



Die Reifen habe ich schon lange gewechselt, es sind sogar bald wieder neue fällig... Welche Bremsen ich habe, weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig,
aber ich finde sie sehr gut. Mann kann, wenn man will, das Rad praktisch unbeweglich machen, man kann aber auch sehr gut die bestmögliche Bremswirkung erreichen. Allerdings habe ich auch kein Vergleich zu den Bremsen von einem 2000&#8364;-Rad.
Den Lockout der Federgabel finde ich auch sehr praktisch. Macht das fahren im stehen um einiges einfacher, braucht man aber mehr im Straßenverkehr, als bei richtigen Bergfahrten. Außerdem ist die Federgabel bei dem Fahrrad immer sehr weich und lässt sich kaum verstellen, aber durch die Lockout-funktion wird das ziemlich gut ausgeglichen.

edit (@ RaDon27): So ein MTB hält schon einige Belastungen aus. Wenn man mal hinfällt, dann wäre das wohl heftigste für das Fahrrad, wenn es mit dem Ramen direkt auf einen Stein fällt und dann einen Knick hat. Aber das ist dann doch relativ unwarscheinlich und dann müsste es auch mit ziemlich hoher geschwindigkeit aufprallen.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. September 2009)

En Kumpel von mir möchte sie demnächst ein neues Gaming Headset kaufen 8er spielt viel CS:S) und hat sich > dass hier < rausgesucht. Ist das ok? Oder gibts da nen besseres / billigeres?


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Mit Vibrationseffekt? Also ich weiß nicht. Möchte er wirklich die ganze Zeit die Birne durchgerüttelt bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollte er sich während dem zocken erstmal probehalber je rechts und links einen Vibrator an den Kopf binden um zu sehen, ob das wirklich das ware ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mit Vibrationseffekt? Also ich weiß nicht. Möchte er wirklich die ganze Zeit die Birne durchgerüttelt bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/Sing

Ich empfehle das Medusa NX 5.1


----------



## Vaishyana (26. September 2009)

Danke :-) Werd ich ihm mal sagen.


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Was mir bei dem Headset noch auffällt ist, daß es anscheinend nicht von der Größe her angepasst werden kann. Sprich, entweder passt die Rübe oder halt nicht. Also, ein Headset sollte für mich verstellbar sein.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

Klos stehst du auf spinnen?


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Klos stehst du auf spinnen?




Ja steht er, sogar auf ganz schnelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

Ich sags mal so, ich habe nicht wirklich Angst vor spinnen, finde die eig recht toll, solange ich sie nicht in meinem Zimmer habe.

Kleine gehen noch aber sowas wie das hier, will ich nicht irgendwo sehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. September 2009)

Kurze Frage noch, hab mir gestern Crysis angeschafft und kann es mit einem Athlon 5800+ und einer 4850 rauf Mittel relativ flüssig spielen (AA aus). Wollte aber trozdem mal ein paar Patches aufspielen. Welche gibt es denn da und in welcher Reihenfolge muss ich sie installieren?


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Jop...ich liebe Achtbeiner. Nächste Woche zieht ein Weibchen der Gattung Psalmopoeus Irminia bei mir ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiTTcAUQURI

@über mir:

Patches sind manchmal kumulativ und manchmal auch nicht. Das heißt, manchmal kann z.b. ein Patch 1.3 auch die vorangegangenen Patches automatisch enthalten, manchmal ist es aber auch nicht so.
Sollte eigentlich bei der offziellen Seite angegeben sein.


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop...ich liebe Achtbeiner. Nächste Woche zieht ein Weibchen der Gattung Psalmopoeus Irminia bei mir ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




@Klos http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...17142&st=40

Da hat jemand auch Spinnen als Haustiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop...ich liebe Achtbeiner. Nächste Woche zieht ein Weibchen der Gattung Psalmopoeus Irminia bei mir ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"gänsehaut bekommt" Ich hab auch nix gegen spinnen, nur was gegen die grossen behaarten. da hole ich immer gleich meine katzen die fressen die auf! (schertz)


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Würde ich um deiner Katze wegen nicht machen, da sie sehr sensibel auf das Gift reagieren und im Normalfall daran verenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine Irminia ist schneller, als eine Katze. Ihr Angriff kann mit bloßem Auge nicht einmal mehr verfolgt werden und springen können sie auch und das nicht unerheblich.^^

Nochmal zum Crysis-Patch:

http://www.electronic-arts.de/downloads/4698/

Am besten immer auf der offziellen Seite kucken, da hier auch immer ersichtilich ist, ob ein Patch vorangegangene voraussetzt oder eben kumulativ ist.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Würde ich um deiner Katze wegen nicht machen, da sie sehr sensibel auf das Gift reagieren und im Normalfall daran verenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiss, war auch ein schertz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Spinnen laufen bei uns zum glück nicht frei rum.. oder hat schon mal einer so eine in seinem haus gehabt?


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

Absolut Wahnsinn, guckt euch das an, hammer geil.

Nene nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier die HD 5870 X2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Klos, ich will sehen wie die angreift/springt, hast nen Vid da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Naja, wenn du bei mir im gleichen Haus wohnen würdest, dann könnte es mal passieren. So ein Tier könnte ja auch mal ausbüchsen. Wie gesagt, wenn die zum rennen oder gar springen anfängt, dann hast du erstmal keine Chance sie überhaupt nur mit dem Auge zu verfolgen.

Aber in der Regel trifft man hier ja nur auf Spinnen, die zum Beispiel in einer Bananenlieferung sitzen. Zum Beispiel:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoneutria

Und von der solltest auch die dich als Mensch fürchten, da sie nicht ohne ist. Außerdem flüchtet sie nicht vor Menschen, sondern geht unter Umständen sogar direkt auf sie zu, weil sie äußerst aggro ist.

Edit:

Auf Youtube habe ich mal eines gesehen, da sprang sie ca. 1m aber leider finde ich es nicht mehr im Moment.


----------



## Rethelion (26. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und von der solltest auch die dich als Mensch fürchten, da sie nicht ohne ist. Außerdem flüchtet sie nicht vor Menschen, sondern geht unter Umständen sogar direkt auf sie zu, weil sie äußerst aggro ist.




Da müsste ich keine Angst haben, bis die reagiert sitz ich schon im Auto und bin 10km entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ja nicht vor vielem Angst, aber Spinnen kann ich eindeutig nicht leiden. Da hab ich lieber 1000 Fliegen in meinem Zimmer als eine kleine Spinne...


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht vor vielem Angst, aber Spinnen kann ich eindeutig nicht leiden. Da hab ich lieber 1000 Fliegen in meinem Zimmer als eine kleine Spinne...


Müsst mich mal sehen wenn ich eine Spinne gesichtet habe und gleich ins bett müsste, ich mach kein auge zu bis die spinne aus dem zimmer ist oder Tot. xD


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

Naja wenn ich schlafen gehe und weiß dahinten sitzt ne kleine Spinne, naja ok, guck ich morgen nach.

Wenn ic hschlafen gehe und mir sagt vorher einer, "Da lief gerade ne Spinne in dein Zimmer ,Schlaf gut" uhh, da ist nix mit schlafen, ich kann net im ungewissen leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Müsst mich mal sehen wenn ich eine Spinne gesichtet habe und gleich ins bett müsste, ich mach kein auge zu bis die spinne aus dem zimmer ist oder Tot. xD



Ja das kenne ich, hatte ne große Spinne im Zimmer bin raus und hab ne Schachtel gesuch, mit der ich sie fangen kann.
Komm wieder ins Zimmer und das Ding war verschwunden und hab sie nicht mehr gefunden ><


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Klos http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...17142&st=40
> 
> Da hat jemand auch Spinnen als Haustiere
> 
> ...



Hey, der war doch auch schon öfters im Technikforum unterwegs. Vielleicht kann ich mir da ja Ratschläge holen, da ich ja noch blutiger Anfänger bin. Hab mich zwar schon gut belesen, aber die Irminia wird ja meine erste Spinne. Bisher war es nicht möglich, mir eine anzuschaffen, da meine Freundin dagegen war. Jetzt hab ich sie endlich breittreten können und bekomme das Tier zum Geburtstat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Geht mir ähnlich.. wobei ich Spinnen nicht killen kann, ich bringe sind dann meistens in nem Glas raus. Wobei das manchmal gar nicht so einfach ist, neulich hatte ich eine im Zimmer die hatte war so ca. 3-4 cm groß (kein Weberknecht, recht kräftig) der konnte ich mich nur schwer auf einen Meter nähern... ich würde sagen ich hab ne ziemlich Arachnophobie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000 Fliegen wären mir zwar nicht gerade lieber, aber ne Fliege ist mir dann doch deutlich lieber als n Spinne...

Mal was anderes, schaut gerade noch jemand das TV-Total Bundestagsspecial? Ist ja extrem wieviel die Linke beim Telefonvoting gewonnen hat... bisher wars bei fast jedem Bundesland so:
CDU ca. 10%-, SDP ca. 20% - und das geht dann hauptsächlich auf die Linke drauf. Die FDP gewinnt auch ziemlich, die Grünen ein bisschen - ich bin mal gespannt wie es morgen tatsächlich ausgeht...


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

hehe, vor 1 Woche erst. Ich sitze morgens um 10 am Schreibtisch und Frühstücke (naja Tasse Kakao mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gehe 2 min auf Klo pinkeln komme wieder, sietzt da nen riesen (meine ich auch so) 

Grashüpfer an der Wand, klar Glas geholt eingefangen rausgetan fertig.

Gehe danach in die Küche kako nachfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komme wieder sitzt da ne Spinne, ander GLEICHEN Stelle noch ein bissel größer, ich dacht ich guck net richtig.

Wo kommen die alle her ?! o.O


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.. wobei ich Spinnen nicht killen kann, ich bringe sind dann meistens in nem Glas raus. Wobei das manchmal gar nicht so einfach ist, neulich hatte ich eine im Zimmer die hatte war so ca. 3-4 cm groß (kein Weberknecht, recht kräftig) der konnte ich mich nur schwer auf einen Meter nähern... ich würde sagen ich hab ne ziemlich Arachnophobie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, finde ich gut, ehrlich gesagt. Nicht das mit den Spinnen, sondern mit den Linken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich voll schockierend fand, war die Befragung der Jugendlichen bezüglich Politik. Da glauben doch tatsächlich Leute, wir leben in einer Monarchie und der Monarch ist (man glaubt es kaum) die Frau Merkel.
Eine wusste noch nicht einmal, was wählen ist und ein anderer verwechselt Jürgen Klinsmann mit Stoiber.


----------



## Rethelion (26. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, schaut gerade noch jemand das TV-Total Bundestagsspecial? Ist ja extrem wieviel die Linke beim Telefonvoting gewonnen hat... bisher wars bei fast jedem Bundesland so:
> CDU ca. 10%-, SDP ca. 20% - und das geht dann hauptsächlich auf die Linke drauf. Die FDP gewinnt auch ziemlich, die Grünen ein bisschen - ich bin mal gespannt wie es morgen tatsächlich ausgeht...




Die TV-Total wahl spiegelt nur wieder welche Parteien die dümmsten Mitglieder haben; welcher normale Mensch ruft denn da an und zahlt 50cent?^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (26. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wo kommen die alle her ?! o.O


Kp aber ein verwandter von mir hat auf dem Balkon viele gross spinnen gehabt, er hat sich so spinnen spray gekauft das die verscheucht... hat super funktioniert, aber da für sind nun alle in der wohnung... xD als er mir das erzält hat konnt ich nicht mehr vor lachen. xD xD


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2009)

I loled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich wollte die Spinne einfangen, dann wolte sie weglaufen und ich habe sie mit Haarlack an die Wand gesprüht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was ich voll schockierend fand, war die Befragung der Jugendlichen bezüglich Politik. Da glauben doch tatsächlich Leute, wir leben in einer Monarchie und der Monarch ist (man glaubt es kaum) die Frau Merkel.
> Eine wusste noch nicht einmal, was wählen ist und ein anderer verwechselt Jürgen Klinsmann mit Stoiber.


Naja, wie der gute Herr Limbourg sagen würde : das ist ja nicht repräsentativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt aber in dem Fall aber natürlich auch.
Trotzem unglaublich dass es Tatsache solche Leute gibt...

Ich fands jedenfalls interesannt wie die ganzen Politker ausdrücklich gesagt haben dass man nicht die Piraten wählen soll ('Wählen sie nicht die Piratenpartei, denn dann wird ihre Stimme nicht im Bundestag repräsentiert'). Ich hoffe mal dass diese Arroganz morgen noch zu Fall kommt d.h. dass die Piraten 5% bekommen.


----------



## RaDon27 (26. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> I loled
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol....^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

So, nach ner Ewigkeit meld ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. Keine Ahnung ob man mich noch kennt, mir auch latte :>

Also, zu meiner Frage:

Bald ist ja Weihnachten (Oho) und da dachte ich mir den Rechner mal ein bisserl aufzurüsten. Nu weiss ich nicht so recht mit was. Im Moment ist folgendes drin:

E8400
9800GT
4GB RAM
480W NT
320GB Festplatte
Windows Vista

Sollte das wichtigste sein. 400&#8364; stehen mir zu Verfügung, und dabei würd ich dann gern noch ne neue Grafikkarte nehmen. Dachte iwie so an 5850 + AM3 CPU + Board. Da die 5850 ja nicht grade viel Strom benötigt sollte das doch auch gehen oder? Nur weiss ich halt nicht welche CPU + welches Mainboard. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :>

MfG


----------



## Vaishyana (27. September 2009)

Pöse Meldung bei Crysis patch - was tun?^^

"Crysis.mis" Wo finde ich Datei normalerweise?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (27. September 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, nach ner Ewigkeit meld ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. Keine Ahnung ob man mich noch kennt, mir auch latte :>
> 
> Also, zu meiner Frage:
> 
> ...



Mit der Grafikkarte wird das mit dem Geld ziemlich eng. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal MB, CPU und Ram aufrüsten und dir dann etwas später eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Und beim Netzteil kommt es darauf an, was für eins du hast. Ich hätte nicht gerne so neue und teure Teile an einem Billig-NT, das warscheinlich gerade so ausreichend ist.
Du könntest dir aber auch erstmal nur eine Grafikkarte (und viell. ein Netzteil) kaufen, da deine CPU ja auch nicht grade die schlechteste ist.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, nach ner Ewigkeit meld ich mich mal wieder zu Wort. Keine Ahnung ob man mich noch kennt, mir auch latte :>



Ja an dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Sollte das wichtigste sein. 400€ stehen mir zu Verfügung, und dabei würd ich dann gern noch ne neue Grafikkarte nehmen. Dachte iwie so an 5850 + AM3 CPU + Board. Da die 5850 ja nicht grade viel Strom benötigt sollte das doch auch gehen oder? Nur weiss ich halt nicht welche CPU + welches Mainboard.
> 
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :>
> 
> MfG



400€ und ne 5850 ? o.O, das wird wohl so eng werden das für den Rest kein Platz ist, dein altes NT druchraucht, und mit gaaaaanz viel Glück deine Graka mit zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So habe nen Problem, mein Vater hat ne Multimedia Festplatte, so seit 2 Tagen, heute erst dazu gekommen die auszupacken, die *"ME 600HD MM"*.

Jetzt das Problem, da ist ne Software CD dabei, um den Multimediamanager + Playlist oder so zu installieren, aber jedesmal wenn ich es geladen habe und installieren will also doppel klick komm irgendnen "Error" mit "Can Read install ini... ka wies wort heißt" 

Weiß einer was man(n) machen kann ? :>


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Das ist die Installer-Datei von Crysis und eigentlich sollte sie im Crysis-Ordner sein. Hast du das .Net-Framework 2.0 drauf? Windows-Installer in der aktuellen Version, glaub 4.5 oder so?


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2009)

Hab mir Need for Speed Shift Demo geladen, funktoniert auch soweit sogut.

Wenn ich die starte, wird der Bildschirm nur schwarz.

Dann versuchte ich die shiftdemo.exe mit als Adminstratot ausführen zu starten, funktonierte besser, es erschien en Bild mit einem Ladebalken doch dann kommt: 

Need for Speed SHIFT funktioniert nicht mehr

Das Programmw ird aufrgrund eines Problems nicht richtig ausgeführt. Das Programm wird geschlossen und Sie werden benachrichtigt, *wenn* eine Lösung verfügbar ist.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Kennt jemand günstigen, nicht billigen RAM ? Hab im Moment 2GB im Rechner, aber 4GB wäre schon angebrachter, würde gerne bissel aufstocken ,also bräuchte ich 2 2GB Riegel.

Kennt ihr das günstige, muss nicht das beste sein, ich jetzt auch "nur" nen Aldi Rechenr mit ich denke mal noname Speicher.


----------



## Rethelion (27. September 2009)

Und wer von den Volljährigen unter euch war heut schon wählen?
Wer noch nicht war sollte sich jetzt mal aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand günstigen, nicht billigen RAM ? Hab im Moment 2GB im Rechner, aber 4GB wäre schon angebrachter, würde gerne bissel aufstocken ,also bräuchte ich 2 2GB Riegel.
> 
> Kennt ihr das günstige, muss nicht das beste sein, ich jetzt auch "nur" nen Aldi Rechenr mit ich denke mal noname Speicher.



Dann müsste man aber schon wissen, welchen Speicher du drin hast. Oder willst du die 2 GB entfernen und komplett neue Module holen? Dann müsste man aber immerhin noch wissen, welches Mainboard du hast.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann müsste man aber schon wissen, welchen Speicher du drin hast. Oder willst du die 2 GB entfernen und komplett neue Module holen? Dann müsste man aber immerhin noch wissen, welches Mainboard du hast.



Beide ersetzen, sprich 2 neue Riegel.

Mainboard wird schwierig, wird von Everest oder glaub net ausgelesen, ist halt nen Aldi Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Ohne Mainboard gibts keinen Speicher, da sonst ja keiner weiß, was das Mainboard aufnehmen kann. Schraub halt den Seitendeckel ab. Die Bezeichnung sollte ja auch auf dem Mainboard ersichtlich sein.
Oder schau, ob DXDiag etwas unter Sysemmodel ausspuckt.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Also das ist das einzigste unter Everest. 

Motherboard ID	08/05/2008-Bearlake-6A79OM4BC-00

Edit:

Time of this report: 9/27/2009, 12:03:42
       Machine name: JENDRIK-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: MEDIONPC
       System Model: MS-7502
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1364MB used, 2969MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Jop, reicht doch. Du kannst max. PC2 6400 verbauen.

Die alle:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ramddr...54_800~253_4096

Allerdings ist da gerade nirgends ein Schnäppchen dabei.

Oder mit weniger Takt, aber da lässt sich immo auch nichts sparen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ramddr...53_4096~254_667

DDR2 war auch schon mal billiger.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Hm, die hatten diese Woche guten GEIL-Ram bei ZackZack. Evtl solltest du da ma Ausschau halten. Da is in letzter Zeit recht viel guter RAM drin.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Boar krass nen 24" iMac aufzurüsten.

# 8GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x4GB [+ 900,00 €]


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2009)

Dafür kostet von 2GB auf 4GB nur 90 Euro, was ist nicht teuer finde. Man sollte jetzt nicht wieder PC mit Mac's vergleichen ...

1. Wird der RAM mit eingebaut

2. Muss man den RAM nirgendswo bestellen und den Versand bezahlen

3. Ist das der passende RAM, man muss nicht schauen nach DDR2 und was es da alles gibt.

Wegen den 900 Euro, das ist genau das selbe, wie sich jemand auf Alternate 2 GTX295 Mars bestellt hat für 2000 Euro ...


----------



## Rethelion (27. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dafür kostet von 2GB auf 4GB nur 90 Euro, was ist nicht teuer finde. Man sollte jetzt nicht wieder PC mit Mac's vergleichen ...
> 
> 1. Wird der RAM mit eingebaut
> 
> ...



Naja irgendwie sollte man hier doch Mac mit PC vergleichen.
Der Speicher kostet vll 30€(EK 15-20€), und dann zahlst du 70€ für den Service?

1. Speicher einbauen ist eine Arbeit von 2 Minuten
2. Speicher bestellen ist ja auch eine aufwendige Arbeit und dazu noch 5€ Versand
3. Ja das ist wohl das schwierigste unter 100 ver. Speicherriegeln den passenden zu finden.

Also einigen wir uns auf 50€ und ich erledige das für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Ernst zum Thema Mac steh ich schon auf deiner Seite aber die Begründung für die überteurte Aufrüstung ist bissel lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2009)

Möchest du einen Mac oder MacBook Pro kaufen und dann einen RAM nachbestellen und dann irgendwie versuchen mit das Ding aufzumachen und mit hoher Vorsicht versuchen da ein RAM einzubauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem PC ist das ja  einfach, aber bei einem iMac oder MacBook Pro ist das schon schwieriger.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Da muss ich Sora sogar Recht geben. Is sehr viel schwieriger als bei nem normalen PC. Bei nem iMac braucht man nen spezielles Werkzeug, um die Scheibe vorne wegzuheben, außerdem gibts noch spezielle Schraubenzieher usw.
Wobei die Schuld da mal wieder bei Apple liegt. Nen PC kann man mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug zusammenbauen, nen Mac nur mit applezertifiziertem Werkzeug. Irrsinn, so wie immer^^

Edit: Achja, bei iMacs soll man sogar darauf achten, dass man nen staubfreien Raum zur Reparatur nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir dürfen bei uns zum Beispiel keine Appleprodukte reparieren, das muss die Hauptlokation machen, weil wir keine Werkzeuge bekommen^^ D.h. sobald nen Kunde nen Mac anschleppt, dürfen wir ihn weiter in den Süden Deutschlands schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Rethelion (27. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Möchest du einen Mac oder MacBook Pro kaufen und dann einen RAM nachbestellen und dann irgendwie versuchen mit das Ding aufzumachen und mit hoher Vorsicht versuchen da ein RAM einzubauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also auf appletalk heisst es die Aufrüstung vom iMac in weniger als 5M erledigt ist. Beim Macbook weiss ichs nicht, kann ich mir aber auch nicht schwer vorstellen^^
Auf alle Fälle zahle ich nicht soviel für einen Standardspeicher, noch dazu 1066Mhz. Außerdem zahlst ja 90€+Den Preis für den Speicher der Standardmässig verbaut ist.


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

Nebola ich kann dir sagen warum das so teuer ist: Der iMac hat nur 2 Ramsteckplätze, man muss also 4GB-Riegel verwenden. Diese sind sehr teuer. Außerdem könnte ich wetten, dass in nem iMac SO-DIMMs stecken. Bei Alternate würde 2 Riegel ~640€ kosten (PC3 - 8500, CL7). Wo die restlichen 260€ hinverschwinden ist wieder ne andere Sache...


Insgesammt ist im Moment der Rampreis höher als er schon war, egal ob DDR2 oder DDR3.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dafür kostet von 2GB auf 4GB nur 90 Euro, was ist nicht teuer finde. Man sollte jetzt nicht wieder PC mit Mac's vergleichen ...
> 
> 1. Wird der RAM mit eingebaut
> 
> ...



Also, zwischen 4 GB Ram vom Typ DDR3, welcher eigentlich so um du 70 Euro kostet und zwei GTX295 Mars ist ja wohl ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Das musst doch sogar du als Mac-Fan
zugeben. Der Vergleich hinkt leider mehr, als 10 lahmende Hühner.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also auf appletalk heisst es die Aufrüstung vom iMac in weniger als 5M erledigt ist. Beim Macbook weiss ichs nicht, kann ich mir aber auch nicht schwer vorstellen^^
> Auf alle Fälle zahle ich nicht soviel für einen Standardspeicher, noch dazu 1066Mhz. Außerdem zahlst ja 90€+Den Preis für den Speicher der Standardmässig verbaut ist.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln o_0 wie gesagt, an diese Werkzeuge kommen nur Applezertifizierte Leute ran, ne Privatperson könnte nen iMac niemals öffnen. Vor allem geht da dann die Garantie flöten.


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2009)

Das war vielleicht gemeint zum Thema 5850 und i5-850 oder wie der Prozessor heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln o_0 wie gesagt, an diese Werkzeuge kommen nur Applezertifizierte Leute ran, ne Privatperson könnte nen iMac niemals öffnen. Vor allem geht da dann die Garantie flöten.



Ach es wird Zeit dass ich so ein Teil in die Hände bekomme, dann schau ich mir an ob mans öffnen kann und wie. Vll sollt ich mal zum Saturn fahren...

Sollte es wirklich nicht möglich sein die Dinger selbst aufzumachen und aufzurüsten hat sich das Thema Mac für mich grad erledigt^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln o_0 wie gesagt, an diese Werkzeuge kommen nur Applezertifizierte Leute ran, ne Privatperson könnte nen iMac niemals öffnen. Vor allem geht da dann die Garantie flöten.



Also, ich meine, daß ein Arbeitskollege von mir schon einen offen hatte und er meinte, daß da alles nur gesteckt sei. Werde morgen nochmal fragen. Aber wenn es so ist, wie du sagst, dann ist das doch schon wieder die nächste Verarsche. Einen PC sollte man so gestalten, daß auch Laien leicht etwas aufrüsten können, wenn Bedarf besteht. Es reicht ja schon, daß alle paar Jahre sich die Standards ändern, so das man zwangsläufig neue Hardware braucht, weil sie rein mechanisch nicht mehr passt.

Aber ein Geräte von vorn herein so zu gestalten, daß nur noch Fachpersonal mit Spezialwerkzeug was machen kann, ist für mich Abzocke. Aus dem selben Grund kauf ich mir keinen neuen Wagen.
Früher konntest du jeden Scheiß selbst machen, inzwischen kommt man bei neuen Autos nicht mal mehr an die Glühbirnen hin.

Also, echt! Jeden Scheiß mach ich nicht mit, irgendwo hört der Spass auf.


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln o_0 wie gesagt, an diese Werkzeuge kommen nur Applezertifizierte Leute ran, ne Privatperson könnte nen iMac niemals öffnen. Vor allem geht da dann die Garantie flöten.


Naja, zumindest kann man als Privatperson durchaus auch einen Mac Mini und einen iPod öffnen, irgendwie wird man sicherlich auch den iMac aufkriegen - auch wenn dann natürlich höchstwahrscheinlich die Garantie hin ist. Aber zum Ram-Aufrüsten noch : beim neuen iMac kann man den doch selber auswechseln, wer gibt denn da 900 Euro aus wenn man es selber für einen Bruchteil machen kann? Und ich glaube nicht dass da die Garantie weg wäre, schlieslich muss man nur eine Schraube an der Unterseite aufmachen...


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Jo, eben, ne Verarsche isses allemal. Wir merkens bei uns in der Firma ja immer wieder. Selbst wenn der Arbeitsspeicher nen defekt aufweist, können wir nix dran machen und wir müssens in die Firmenzentrale schicken, wo geeignetes Werkzeug vorliegt.

Um die Scheibe rausheben zu können, braucht man "eigentlich" nur Saugnäpfe. Es gibt auch Dritthersteller, die die produzieren, aber selbst als Servicetechniker MUSS man die Appledinger nutzen (die auch noch viel Geld kosten). Wenn man billigere nimmt verfällt (trotz Applezertifizierung) die Herstellergarantie. Apple schaufelt damit einiges an Kohle. Ne einfache Erweiterung durch die Privatperson geht net. Deswegen gibts z.b. auch nur von Apple genehmigte Speichermodule. Es gibt keine verschiedenen Hersteller wie GEIL, GSkill, Kingston oder OCZ, es gibt nur den Hersteller Apple. So wird der Kunde halt auch klassisch an der Leine gehalten. "Entweder du kaufst unsren überteuerten RAM oder du hast Pech gehabt".

Edit: Stimmt, Esp hat recht. Bei den neuen iMacs sitzt der Ram mittlerweile hinten. Is so gestalltet wie bei nem Notebook auf der Unterseite: Deckel abschrauben, RAM rein, Deckel zu, fertig. Bei älteren Modelle (vor 2009) musste man aber noch die komplette Scheibe runterheben.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (27. September 2009)

ist auch wieder guter grund warum,

PC rockt and MAC's Sucks


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

> PC rockt and MAC's Sucks


Kann man so nicht sagen. Es ist eben teurer, aber schlecht sicher nicht.

@Radon, kann man dann eigentlich beim neuen iMac jeden DDR3 Ram einbauen oder mault der wenn er merkt dass es kein Apple-Ram ist?


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen. Es ist eben teurer, aber schlecht sicher nicht.
> 
> @Radon, kann man dann eigentlich beim neuen iMac jeden DDR3 Ram einbauen oder mault der wenn er merkt dass es kein Apple-Ram ist?



Also, ich könnte mir jetzt gut vorstellen, daß der Apfel anfängt, rot aufzublinken und ein Counter aktiviert wird. Am Bildschirm gibt es dann die Mitteilung, daß sich das Produkt innerhalb von 10 Sekunden selbst zerstört, wenn nicht sofort Apple-Speicher eingebaut wird.


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

so in etwa könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen.


Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an einer Spende teilzunehmen? Der User Asoriel braucht dringend 42€ für Sleeve, kann sich aber nicht dazu durchringen, das Geld dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Desdinova (27. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich könnte mir jetzt gut vorstellen, daß der Apfel anfängt, rot aufzublinken und ein Counter aktiviert wird. Am Bildschirm gibt es dann die Mitteilung, daß sich das Produkt innerhalb von 10 Sekunden selbst zerstört, wenn nicht sofort Apple-Speicher eingebaut wird.



Quatsch. Sobald der fremde Riegel eingebaut ist, werden per Einzugsermächtigung 900€ von deinem Konto eingezogen. Wenn das Geld dann bei Apple eingegangen ist, wird der Riegel freigeschalten und funktioniert einwandfrei. Das nennt man dann Eingliederungsmaßnahme für artfremde Produkte.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Und auf dem Bildschirm kommt dann das. Klick


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

lol^^

Wie gesagt, es gibt ja beim Arbeitsspeicher und sontiger Hardware nur den Hersteller "Apple". Also sollte man auch keinen "Artfremden" Speicher einbauen können. Grafikkarten funktionierejn bspw nur mit nem Apple BIOS (damit mein ich das GraKa-BIOS!")

Ich fands letztens hart, als ich ne HD4870 in der Hand gehalten hab und einer ausm Vertrieb sagt so "die hat 500€ gekostet, net kaputt machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
War leicht verwirrt, weils ne stnknormale 4870 war: "Hä?"
"Tzjoa, die hat nen AppleBIOS, nur dadurch is die so teuer"
Hab dann auch noch erfahren, dass man die ganze einfach "zurückflashen" kann, also zu ner normalen PC-GraKa... d.h. nur das BIOS hat fast 400€ gekostet....


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

dann kann man es aber auch sicher andersrum machen und eine normale 4870 auf ne Apple-4870 flashen.


Nebola, also bitte! Sowas kommt doch nicht auf einem Mac! Da steht dann "You are an iIdiot!"


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Hm.. dann muss man ja eigentlich nur einmal das BIOS speichern, kauft dann normale HD4870, flasht die mit dem Apple BIOS und kann die dann teuer verkaufen?^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (27. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Ich fands letztens hart, als ich ne HD4870 in der Hand gehalten hab und einer ausm Vertrieb sagt so "die hat 500€ gekostet, net kaputt machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMG... darum sehen woll die spiele bei einem MAC so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> so in etwa könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen.
> 
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand Interesse an einer Spende teilzunehmen? Der User Asoriel braucht dringend 42&#8364; für Sleeve, kann sich aber nicht dazu durchringen, das Geld dafür auszugeben.



Also, ich bin ja generell nciht geizig, aber ich glaube, da gibt es einige Leute, denen ich bevorzugt etwas spenden sollte, bevor ich da an einen in Deutschland lebenden Ing. denke. Wobei: Wenn dann mal wirklich alle Bedürftigen in der dritten Welt versorgt sind und die Deutschen an der Reihe sind, dann käme ich wohl auch noch weit vor dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht also erstmal ganz schlecht aus für dich.^^


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola, also bitte! Sowas kommt doch nicht auf einem Mac! Da steht dann "You are an iIdiot!"


Hatte ich net genau das gleiche gesagt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EspCap schrieb:


> Hm.. dann muss man ja eigentlich nur einmal das BIOS speichern, kauft dann normale HD4870, flasht die mit dem Apple BIOS und kann die dann teuer verkaufen?^^



Ja nur wo bekommst du das Apple BIOS her ? glaube kaum das du in laden gehst "1mal Apple BIOS für die HD 4870" "Das macht dann 13,95&#8364;" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Aber ich kenne keinen Rechner der soviele Kabel hat wie der auf dem Mac/Pc Vergleichs Bild, meiner hat Strom, Monitor, Maus, Tasta und Boxen, was denn noch ? äh ja LAN ^^


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

> Hatte ich net genau das gleiche gesagt ?


Nein, bei Asoriel war noch das Apple-Style i davor, also *i*Idiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ja nur wo bekommst du das Apple BIOS her ? glaube kaum das du in laden gehst "1mal Apple BIOS für die HD 4870" "Das macht dann 13,95€"


Naja, einmal muss man dann eben eine kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

LOl aso net gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja aber wäredas net ne Marktlücke ? 

Kaufe mir nen Mac oder halt die Graka wie auch immer, nimm das Bios tu's auf 10 Grakas drauf, und vk die dann für 295,00&#8364; reicht ja schon haste auch Geld gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 2500er Beitrag wuha *Party* naja eig eher Englisch üben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Oder du lernst Low-Level zu programmieren und machst dir dann selbst welche.

Aber sehen die Karten nicht auch anderst aus? Ich meine, die haben da ja sehr viel weniger Platz, in dem Teil


----------



## SIERRA 117 (27. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja nur wo bekommst du das Apple BIOS her ? glaube kaum das du in laden gehst "1mal Apple BIOS für die HD 4870" "Das macht dann 13,95€"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


499,99€


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht solltest du erstmal MB, CPU und Ram aufrüsten und dir dann etwas später eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Und beim Netzteil kommt es darauf an, was für eins du hast. Ich hätte nicht gerne so neue und teure Teile an einem Billig-NT, das warscheinlich gerade so ausreichend ist.
> ...



Hmm, mist... muss ja RAM auch aufrüsten weil DDR3. War das nicht so das AM3 CPU's auch auf AM2+ Boards laufen oder so? 
Und Netzteil ist das hier: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...67&agid=240


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Oder du lernst Low-Level zu programmieren und machst dir dann selbst welche.
> 
> Aber sehen die Karten nicht auch anderst aus? Ich meine, die haben da ja sehr viel weniger Platz, in dem Teil


Die für den iMac sehen garantiert anders aus, ich hatte irgendwo mal ne Seite auf der das iMac Innenleben gezeigt wurde.. ich suchs mal kurz.

Die im Mac Pro sehen aber garantiert nicht so aussergewöhnlich aus, wenn man nach 'Apple HD4870' googelt bekommt man jedenfalls massenweise Referenzdesign-HD4870s.


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

AM3-CPUs laufen auch auf AM2+, das stimmt, ja. 

Das Netzteil würde ich übrigens nicht nehmen. Qualitativ nicht gerade das Beste.


Klos: Verdammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Oder du lernst Low-Level zu programmieren und machst dir dann selbst welche.
> 
> Aber sehen die Karten nicht auch anderst aus? Ich meine, die haben da ja sehr viel weniger Platz, in dem Teil



Is unterschiedlich. Ich sagte ja, ich hab mich gewundert, als er den Preis genannt hat. Sah genauso aus, wie ne Stinknormale HD4870. Aber hatte eben nen AppleBIOS UND nen kleinen Seriennummernaufkleber mit dem angebissenen Apfel hinten drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie mein Kollege es erklärt hat (is nen Applespezialist^^ kennt sich sau gut damit aus), gehts rückwärts net. Gibt wohl auf Applekarten noch spezielle Chips, ohne die das BIOS net läuft/geht.

Edit: Nochwas zum Aussehen. nVidia-Karten sind abgewandelt (andere Kühlkörper), ATi-Karten gibts scheinbar mehrheitlich im Referenzdesign.


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

Mein E8400 limitiert die 5850 ja noch nicht oder? Dann würde wohl erst ne Grafikkarte + NT + Win7 kommen :>

Dachte jetzt an das NT: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...84&agid=240


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

So, hab das Bild wieder gefunden :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der iMac in der Frontansicht mit ausgebautem Display. Ne Grafikkarte seh ich da aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, die wird also wohl auf dem Board integriert sein...


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

Das NT ist super, soll aber fiepen.

Und doch, der E8400 limitiert die Grafikkarte. Wenn du ihn aber ein wenig übertaktest ist das kein Problem. 

Ich habe momentan auch ein Preis-/Leistungshammer im Einsatz wie ich finde. Für 60€ genug Leistung, qualität und vor allem modular:
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

Mein E8400 ist auf 3,5GHz übertaktet. Reicht das?

Das Netzteil sieht auch nett aus, muss ich nur mal schauen welches ich nehm. Hab ja noch bisschen überdenk Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2009)

Oh je, das ist mal man 2 Stunden net da und dann wird hier gepostet wie verrückt ;p

Trotzdem verstehe ich Euch nicht: Da postet jemand einen PC mit 6GB oder 8GB RAM und dann wird gleich gesagt, nur Verschwendung und hier und bla und wenn man bei Apple für 900 Euro von 4GB auf 8GB erweitern möchte, wird Apple fertig gemacht ...


----------



## Rethelion (27. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oh je, das ist mal man 2 Stunden net da und dann wird hier gepostet wie verrückt ;p
> 
> Trotzdem verstehe ich Euch nicht: Da postet jemand einen PC mit 6GB oder 8GB RAM und dann wird gleich gesagt, nur Verschwendung und hier und bla und wenn man bei Apple für 900 Euro von 4GB auf 8GB erweitern möchte, wird Apple fertig gemacht ...



Was hat das eine denn mit dem anderen zu tun?^^

EDIT: Soa Notebook meiner Eltern ein paar Tage lang trocknen lassen, die Teile selbst nochmal gesäubert und wieder zusammengebaut
--->Macht keinen Ruckler mehr -.-

Weiss jemand ob Asus NB-MB so verkauft?


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich net, und wenn, wirds sowieso nen wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden sein. Systemboards von NBs sind teurer, als normale SBs. Viel teurer...^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Naja, 900 Euro für 4 GB sind halt schon arg. Wenn ich da nicht zum maulen anfange, wann denn bitte dann?

Und 8 GB sind auch Verschwendung, wenn man nicht native 64bit Programme am laufen hat, weil ein 32bit-Prozess unter Windows 64bit nur 2 GB Ram bekommt. Man kann es umgehen, ist aber nicht die Regel, sondern Ausnahme. Spontan fällt mir nur Crysis Warhead ein, wo das Flag im File-Header gesetzt worden ist, so das es theoretisch 4 GB verbraten könnte.

Also entweder man hat die Software oder einen extremen Fetisch für Multitasking.

Edit: achja...trotzdem kann man ja gerne 8 GB Ram verbauen, wenn man will. Kostet ja nicht die Welt. Außer man ist bei Apple, dann muss man halt nen Dispo auf's Haus aufnehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (27. September 2009)

Oder man protzt so wie nen Arbeitskollege von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er sagt zwar, dass er seine 8GB auf jeeeeden Fall ausnutzt, aber er macht eigentlich nix außer zocken und den PC "haben"... Desweiteren isser nen reinrassiger ATi/AMD Fanboi, was er aber net zugibt... Sagt jeder der ihn kennt^^ ("Intel is scheiße, bringt keine Leistung im Gegensatz zu AMD! Nvidia is überteuert und schlecht!") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Also, ich bin auch ein extremer Task-Messie, hab es aber noch nicht geschafft, mit meinen 4GB oom zu laufen. Das hab ich bisher nur beim programmieren durch verkorksten Code geschafft.
Natürlich schau ich jetzt auch nicht die ganze Zeit darauf, was ich so brauche, aber von der Performance hatte ich bisher nie das Gefühl, daß der Ram vollgelaufen wäre.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2009)

Wenn ich das alles lese was Apple mit Hardware anstellt muss ich mich wirklich fragen warum die EU Komission nur Microsoft wegen dem IE in den Karren fährt aber Apple einfach machen lässt Oo


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

> Wenn ich das alles lese was Apple mit Hardware anstellt muss ich mich wirklich fragen warum die EU Komission nur Microsoft wegen dem IE in den Karren fährt aber Apple einfach machen lässt Oo


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, ich schätze das liegt einfach daran dass Apple im Gegensatz zu Microsoft auch die Hardware zum OS verkauft/entwickelt und es auch auf nur auf Macs installiert werden kann.


----------



## Falathrim (27. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles lese was Apple mit Hardware anstellt muss ich mich wirklich fragen warum die EU Komission nur Microsoft wegen dem IE in den Karren fährt aber Apple einfach machen lässt Oo


Rat mal, was die für Laptops benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob die: *Klick* da rein passt? *Klick*

Bräuchte mal neues Gehäuse und das scheint mir noch recht günstig zu sein, und zusammen mit Netzteil bin ich noch unter 350€


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2009)

_Ok , der jetztige PC bleibt doch erstmal noch ne weile da..dann wirds doch erstmal der TV (vorraussichtlich Samsung PS50B650) und noch irgendwas schickes dazu..und dann zu Weihnachten ca. ein neuer kleiner Rechner wenn der jetztige zu Vaddan kommt.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

Shefanix es gibt deutlich günstigere Gehäuse die auch was taugen, in die auch die längsten Grafikkarten passen.

Ansonsten such mal ob die GTX260, GTX280, GTX275, GTX285 oder GTX295 reinpassen. Länger ist eine HD5850/HD5870 nämlich auch nicht.

Günstige Gehäuse:

Sharkoon Rebel9
Xigmatek Asgard

edit: Ins Rebel9 gehen auch die größten CPU-Kühler rein. Beim Asgard kannst du dafür eine Backplate für Kühler montieren ohne das MB rauszuholen.


----------



## XXI. (27. September 2009)

Boah, was muss ich nochmal bei der Startmenue suche eingeben um nen Sicheren Neustart durchzuführen?
Ich weis es einfach nimmer...


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Wie nen sicheren Neustart ? 

Abgesicherter Modus ?


----------



## XXI. (27. September 2009)

Jop


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, beim booten F8 drücken.


----------



## XXI. (27. September 2009)

mkay danke


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2009)

Es ist F5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das auch nicht klappt, dann Windowstaste+R drücken, "msconfig" ohne "" eingeben und bestätigen, zu allgemein gehen und dann den Haken bei "Diagnosesystemstart" setzen.


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix es gibt deutlich günstigere Gehäuse die auch was taugen, in die auch die längsten Grafikkarten passen.
> 
> Ansonsten such mal ob die GTX260, GTX280, GTX275, GTX285 oder GTX295 reinpassen. Länger ist eine HD5850/HD5870 nämlich auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich sollte mir mal angewöhnen alle Info's reinzuschreiben... 

Also: Das Gehäuse sollte möglichst ein Seitenfenster haben, es sollten große CPU-Kühler wie Mugen etc. reinpassen, möglichst viele Plätze für Lüfter haben und nicht über 70&#8364; steigen. Das wär so alles was mir grade einfällt :>

Edit: Da ich ja schon länger netmehr aktiv war im Technik-Bereich: Wo steht der i5 750 so im Vergleich zu den PhenomII CPU's ?


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2009)

Wenn jemand ein richtig guten Film schauen möchte, muss sich mal 96 Hours anschauen.Hat sehr viel Klasse. 

Es geht um ein Vater der als Security arbeitet und er hat eine Tochter die alleine mit einer Freundin mit 17 Jahren nach Paris fliegt und er hat mir ihr abgesprochen, das er sie regelmäßig anruft usw. und dann wird die Tochter entführt und er holt die dann wieder und nach 96 Hour findet man die Tochter nie mehr wieder.

Möchte aber nicht zuviel erzählen, aber ein wirkliche sehr guter Film.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. September 2009)

Kumpel bekommt diese Fehlermeldung beim installieren von Need for Speed: Shift


Jemand ne Ahnung was das ist?


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Steht doch dran. Er vermisst ein Package. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal, ob da noch irgendwie was auf der CD ist, was man zuvor installieren muss. Irgendetwas mit Physx.


----------



## Independent (27. September 2009)

Tja, das ist leider nicht das einzige Problem was dein Kumpel hat. Er hört scheinbar auch Sleipnir. Aber bei einer rechten Einstellung fragst du am besten mal bei EXIT nach.


----------



## Rethelion (27. September 2009)

Wisst ihr wo man günstig an Carbon-Platten kommt?^^

Und btw. wie wirkt sich Carbon auf Strahlung aus? Dämmt das wie Plastik oder Stahl?


----------



## Vaishyana (27. September 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Tja, das ist leider nicht das einzige Problem was dein Kumpel hat. Er hört scheinbar auch Sleipnir. Aber bei einer rechten Einstellung fragst du am besten mal bei EXIT nach.



Da muss ich dir leider recht geben. :-/ 
Von seiner rechten Einstellung halte ich auch sehr sehr wenig.

Im allgemeinen halte ich auch nicht viel von ihm. Aber das ist Nebensache^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

Sleipnir? Kann man das essen? Klingt nach lecker Keckse oder so.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kumpel bekommt diese Fehlermeldung beim installieren von Need for Speed: Shift
> 
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung was das ist?




Ich sehe Daemontools. Böse.

Scheuer deinem Kumpel mal gepflegt eins. Gründe gibts mittlerweile genug *g*


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_Man ey..ich sollte aufhören wenn ich bei meinem Opa bin Cola zu trinken.. -> kann nicht schlafen :-(


/Edit : WTF ne 4870 VaporX für unglaubliche ~60&#8364; inklusive.. -> Klick mich!

_


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _/Edit : WTF ne 4870 VaporX für unglaubliche ~60€ inklusive.. -> Klick mich!
> 
> _


wtf...wenn das heut nachmittag so ist denk ich ernsthaft drüber nach die zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man ey..ich sollte aufhören wenn ich bei meinem Opa bin Cola zu trinken.. -> kann nicht schlafen :-(
> 
> 
> /Edit : WTF ne 4870 VaporX für unglaubliche ~60€ inklusive.. -> Klick mich!
> ...



Ich glaub du spinnst....wo ist denn da der Haken?
Dann kann die 5850 noch warten und in meinen neun PC kommt wieder eine 4870 XD


----------



## poTTo (28. September 2009)

Also der normale InetPreis geht bei 140EUR los, nicht das die da was vergesen haben, aber ich glaub ich bestell auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Stück und verhöker die wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

**edit**

hab nochn Shop gefunden der die Karte für 57EUR anbietet.

http://www.tradoria.de/p/sapphire-radeon-h...kkarte-42295282

hmmm... hab noch nix bestellt, nicht das man drauf sitzen bleibt. Aber verlockend ist das Angebot auf jedenfall


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

Also bevor ich jetzt hier 5Stück für die ganze Verwandschaft bestelle, könnte das evlt der reguläre Preis werden, jetzt wo die 5000er Reihe draußen ist? Und warum findet man die noch nicht im Preisvergleich?


----------



## poTTo (28. September 2009)

Hab da halt auch ein wenig bedenken. Aber einfach auf nachname bestellen, 3 E_bucht_angebote erstellen. Und abwarten. Selbst wenn man die für 90-110EUR loswird hat man immer noch ein gutes Geschäft gemacht.


----------



## Independent (28. September 2009)

Oha, das sind doch mal Werte:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696012/R...Adventure/Test/

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt! Dennoch...ATI kommt mir net ins Haus..ähm..Gehäuse.

Ich würde lieber doppelt so viel für eine schlechtere Graka zahlen.
Liegt es am hässlichen Logo? IdK


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber doppelt so viel für eine schlechtere Graka zahlen.


Ich würd dich ja jetzt gerne Flamen, aber die selbe Aussage vertrete ich in Sachen AMD.
Selbst wenn Intel für 50€ eine CPU rausbringt die eine 300€-CPU von AMD schlägt, kauf ich immer noch AMD^^


----------



## Desdinova (28. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man ey..ich sollte aufhören wenn ich bei meinem Opa bin Cola zu trinken.. -> kann nicht schlafen :-(
> /Edit : WTF ne 4870 VaporX für unglaubliche ~60€ inklusive.. -> Klick mich!
> _



Das ist ja echt verdammt billig. Auf alternate sind die Preise noch alle auf altem Niveau, aber wenn die Preise so extrem fallen, dann sind die Karten echt wieder richtig interessant. Dann kann ich mir meinen Traum von vor ein paar Monaten vielleicht doch noch erfüllen: HIS HD 4870 IceQ 4+. Die würde ich sogar kaufen, einfach nur um sie zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber vielleicht bekommt man für den Preis die Karten auch nur als Bausatz ohne Anleitung zugeschickt...


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

Also jetzt sind sie ausverkauft, aber ich hatte noch 5Stk im Warenkorb also mal schauen was passiert.^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (28. September 2009)

Brauche schnelle Hilfe, ich hab Ice Caffe über meine G15 geschüttet!!!!!! was solle ich nun tun? besser gesagt wie reinige ich reingige ich eine G15? (tastatur ist nicht am pc angeschlossen benutze gaerde eine andere !!!!! 


ALSO BITTE SCHNELLE HILFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (28. September 2009)

Also ich hab auch 4 Stück bestellt. das war gegen 08uhr. bin ebenfalls mal gespannt ob was ankommt XD

Wegen deinem Keyboard. Mit Pech isses defekt, mit Glück auch net. Bei Logitech kannste die Tasten rausklammen, und nachsehen ob Flüssigkeit auf die Kontakte gekommen ist. Zur Not aufschrauben etc. weil garantie hast jja nciht gegen Eigenverschulden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

Soa ich mach mich erstmal aufn Weg nach Nürnberg, ein Notebook ausliefern ><


----------



## SIERRA 117 (28. September 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch 4 Stück bestellt. das war gegen 08uhr. bin ebenfalls mal gespannt ob was ankommt XD
> 
> Wegen deinem Keyboard. Mit Pech isses defekt, mit Glück auch net. Bei Logitech kannste die Tasten rausklammen, und nachsehen ob Flüssigkeit auf die Kontakte gekommen ist. Zur Not aufschrauben etc. weil garantie hast jja nciht gegen Eigenverschulden.
> 
> ...



Hab alles Sauper gemacht trocknet gerade, danke.... nun beten das sie dann wieder geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: sie geht net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja finde ich aber schade sie war erst 1 jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss man sich halt eine neue Kaufen....


----------



## xdave78 (28. September 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber doppelt so viel für eine schlechtere Graka zahlen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..ich hau mich weg! Aber auf ne seltsame Art, und mit der Unsicherheit dass Du dass evtl. wirklich ernst meinen könntest.


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch 4 Stück bestellt. das war gegen 08uhr. bin ebenfalls mal gespannt ob was ankommt XD


Wenn du sie bekommst, wärst du dann so solidarisch, mir armen kleinen Schüler die Karte zum Einkaufspreis zu überlassen? ;D


----------



## poTTo (28. September 2009)

grad per mail den storno bekommen XD



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx  xxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung, über die wir uns sehr gefreut haben.
> 
> ...




SChaaaaaaaaadeeeeeee !!!!

Das Ding ist ich hab über den anderen link den ich gepostet hab die vierte Karte einzeln bestellt. Abgebucht haben die schon, mal sehen was daraus wird -.- Bezahlt isse somit, also müssen sie auch liefern, hoff ich mal !!


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_Viel Glück! :X_


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

Schade, Schade...

Hätte ich mal heut morgen um 8 auch bestellt -.-

Aber ich musste mich beeilen, weil ich ne Klausur geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

Also ich hab bei dem Händler von Paini bestellt und auch schon die Bestellbestätigung samt Rechnung bekommen, folglich müssen sie ihren Vertrag einhalten,oder?

EDIT: Ach mist, grad nochmal die Mails abgeholt und da ist die Stornierung drinne -.-


----------



## SIERRA 117 (28. September 2009)

Da meine G15 nicht mehr geht "blöder ICE caffe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich mir eine andere tastatur bestellt http://www.microspot.ch/microspot/product/...USB_/detail.jsf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2009)

Wieso geht die net mehr ? Normal hält die sowas locker aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon gesäubert ? getrocknet ?


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

Kennt jemand "Wet"? klick


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Mhmm die Sprecherin gefällt mir...


----------



## XXI. (28. September 2009)

Kennt hier jemand nen Kostenlosen Driver Updater? Also so'n Ding wie DriverRobot nur Freeware...


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei dem Händler von Paini bestellt und auch schon die Bestellbestätigung samt Rechnung bekommen, folglich müssen sie ihren Vertrag einhalten,oder?
> 
> EDIT: Ach mist, grad nochmal die Mails abgeholt und da ist die Stornierung drinne -.-



Durch eine Bestellbestätigung kommt der Kaufvertrag zwar zustande, aber er ist anfechtbar, wegen Irrtums, der hier ja offensichtlich vorlag.
So würde ich das als Techniker formulieren, der kein Plan vom kaufmännischen hat. :=)

Allerdings glaube ich noch zu wissen, daß ich das so damals in der Wirtschaftsschule und auch auf der Fos beigebracht bekommen habe.^^


----------



## Meriane (28. September 2009)

Kennt jemand ein "gut" aussehendes Gehäuse in das die HD5870 reinpasst (hat laut Computerbase ne Länge von 28cm) und das auch eine gute Kühlung hat? Am besten mit mehr als einem mitgelieferten Lüfter. Preis sollte so bis 60euro gehen, vllt ein bisschen mehr. Danke für die Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2009)

Ich schließ mich mal an:

Passt die 5850 da rein? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...dow::11779.html


----------



## Meriane (28. September 2009)

Hab jetzt das hier gefunden: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmat...dow::12816.html

Da passen wohl Grafikkarten mit bis zu 30,5cm Länge rein...


----------



## poTTo (28. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Durch eine Bestellbestätigung kommt der Kaufvertrag zwar zustande, aber er ist anfechtbar, wegen Irrtums, der hier ja offensichtlich vorlag.
> So würde ich das als Techniker formulieren, der kein Plan vom kaufmännischen hat. :=)
> 
> Allerdings glaube ich noch zu wissen, daß ich das so damals in der Wirtschaftsschule und auch auf der Fos beigebracht bekommen habe.^^




ich kann mich an ein amazonangebot erinnern, schon ein paar jahre her. damals musste amzon allen bestellern die ware liefern. naja evtl. hat sich die rechtslage seit dem geändert, ma gugn und hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (28. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand nen Kostenlosen Driver Updater? Also so'n Ding wie DriverRobot nur Freeware...



Ich weis nochmal drauf hin... Ich dachte, dass ich den richtigen Treiber für meine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 den richtigen Treiber gefunden habe, aber: Tadaaa nix wars. dummerweise hab ich den aktuellen Treiber bereits mitm Driver Sweeper runtergehauen...

Ja, ich weis, dass es dumm war, aber ich find momentan immer noch keinen Treiber für die Graka und verzweifle langsam und deswegen dachte ich, dass vielleicht ein Programm wie der DriverRobot einen finden würde... Die 30$ wollt ich nu im äußersten Notfall zahlen...

Ich hoffe jemand hat ne Lösung, also einen Treiber oder einen Freeware DriverRobot (oder nen License Key den er mir schenken will^^) 

MfG XXI.

P.S.: Falls relevant für den Treiber ich hab WinVista 32Bit


----------



## aseari (28. September 2009)

Hast du schon auf der Herstellerseite deines Notebooks nachgeschaut?


----------



## XXI. (28. September 2009)

Fujitsu kennt seine eigene Laptopserie nich -.- Ich bin schon soweit, dass man den Notebook Typ auswählen soll aber laut ihnen gibt es die Lifebook N Series nich


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Fujitsu kennt seine eigene Laptopserie nich -.- Ich bin schon soweit, dass man den Notebook Typ auswählen soll aber laut ihnen gibt es die Lifebook N Series nich



Du kannst auch direkt mit der Seriennummer suchen, sollte dann klappen.


----------



## Asoriel (28. September 2009)

sorry wenn ich ein bischen hinten dran bin mit den Themen, aber ich möchte nochmal den Risen-Benchmark von Independent aufgreifen (Link).

Zum einen finde ich es toll, dass nur Single-GPU Karten an den Start gehen. Das ist fair. Toll ist es auch, dass man sieht, wie stark die HD5870 ist. Was ich aber (mal wieder) lächerlich finde (und es freut mich ehrlich gesagt) ist der Unterschied zwischen GTX285/GTX275 egal bei welcher Auflösung. Der Unterschied beträgt 0,4-1,5FPS was nicht spürbar ist. Bin ich froh, eine GTX275 zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zeigt außerdem erneut, wie unnötig der Aufpreis von fast 100€ zur GTX285 ist.


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> ich kann mich an ein amazonangebot erinnern, schon ein paar jahre her. damals musste amzon allen bestellern die ware liefern. naja evtl. hat sich die rechtslage seit dem geändert, ma gugn und hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt, wo du es sagst, macht es mich nachdenklich. Vielleicht war es auch so, daß ich das Angebot widerrufen muss, bevor es beim Kunden ankommt. Ich glaub so war es. Wenn es beim Kunden ist, dann ist es eine gültige Willenserklärung, die zum Kaufvertrag führt, wenn der Kunde innerhalb einer Frist von ca. 1 Woche bestellt. Bei Internet dürfte das alles kürzer sein, weil kein Briefweg vorhanden ist. Freizeichnungsklauseln mal ausser acht gelassen.

Und wenn wir gerade bei Freizeichnungsklauseln sind, dann könnte da durchaus etwas in den AGB's stehen, mit dem sie gegen solche Irrtümer vorgesorgt haben. Angebot freibleibend oder irgendwie so. Wenn das allein dran steht, dann ist es eh nicht bindend.

Ich glaub, so verhielt es sich. Ist aber schon etwas her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

Wow, das ist deutlich beeindruckender als die Vergleiche mit Dual-GPU Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens ist die HD5870x2 bereits für gegen Ende des Jahres angekündigt worden, erste Bilder gibts aber schon : http://www.enet.com.cn/article/2009/0923/A...923541550.shtml (Übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auf jeden Fall ein riesiges Teil, ich glaube nicht dass die Karte bei mir so ohne weiteres reinpassen würde...


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

Also, ich finde, daß die 5870 durchaus passt. Überlegt mal, daß Ding hat im Prinzip die Performance einer 4870X2, also zwei 4870-Karten. So gesehen ist es ein Performance-Boost von ca. 60-70 Prozent.
Das einzige Problem ist, daß einige Benchmarks halt arg durchwachsen sind. Während sie hier eine GTX285 im Regen stehen lässt, liegt sie dort nur wenige Prozent vorn.

Aber im Prinzip, wenn sie jetzt dann mal in ein paar Monaten für 250 Euro zu haben ist, dann ist sie durchaus eine gute Karte. Trotzdem glaube ich, daß der GT300 sie ownen wird und das nicht zu knapp.
Die Frage ist halt nur, zu welchem Preis. Und damit ist nicht nur der Anschaffungspreis gemeint, sondern auch Stromkosten. 27 Watt im Idle sind eine echte Kampfansage. Das sie unter Last mehr braucht, als eine 4890 sollte wiederum auch klar sein. Irgendwo muss die Power auch herkommen.


----------



## Rethelion (28. September 2009)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus den AGB des Händlers:


> § 2.4 Sollte die Auftragsbestätigung der 1A-Communication Schreib- oder Druckfehler enthalten oder sollten die Preisfestlegung der 1A-Communication technisch bedingte übermittlungsfehler zu Grunde liegen, so ist die 1A-Communication zur Anfechtung berechtigt, wobei die 1A-Communication dem Kunden den Irrtum der 1A-Communication beweisen muß. Bereits erfolgte Zahlungen werden dem Kunden unverzüglich erstattet.



Aber dort steht ja technisch bedingte Übermittlungsfehler;
In der Mail hieß es aber:


> Leider kann es passieren, dass wie in Ihrem Fall, ein
> falscher Preis für ein einzelnes Produkt in der Datenbank eingespielt wird!



Das hört sich eher nach einem menschlichen Fehler an^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. September 2009)

auf die GT300 bin ich auch arg gespannt. Aber ich glaub, dass der GT300 in Sachen Leistung einen Schlag ins Gesicht für ATi bedeutet. Von dem GT300 erwarte ich sehr viel, aber den Idle-Verbrauch kann man nicht so einfach schlagen, das stimmt.


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

Naja, daß kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst. Im Endeffekt wäre dann alles ein menschlicher Fehler, sogar wenn es technisch ist, weil die Technik aus Menschenhand erschaffen wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings gibt es auch Produkte, wo mittels Scanner die Daten direkt in die Datenbank übertragen werden. Wenn es aber an falscher Etikettierung liegt, dann war es im Endeffekt auch wieder durch menschliches Versagen.

Auf jedenfall bekommt ihr eure Karten nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jo, ich habe auch sehr hohe Erwartungen. Vor allem, da der Chips laut Nvidia fast eine komplette Neuentwicklung ist. Hoffentlich wird der Preis kein Schlag ins Gesicht für uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Kann mir wer mal verraten warum mein PC bevorzugt dann neustartet oder bluescreened wenn ich grad aus dem Zimmer raus bin? Ich fühle mich ein wenig verarscht!


----------



## pampam (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann mir wer mal verraten warum mein PC bevorzugt dann neustartet oder bluescreened wenn ich grad aus dem Zimmer raus bin? Ich fühle mich ein wenig verarscht!



Weil er dich braucht. 
Sei doch froh, dass es nicht imemr genau dann passiert, wenn du am PC bis und gerade deine wichtigen Dateien Speichern willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage, was würdet ihr für den PC nehmen (gebraucht)

*Gehäuse*: Antec Nine Hundred Two

*Grafikkarte*: GTX260 192 Shader

*Prozessor*: AMD Pheon II X4 940

*RAM*: 4GB
*
Festplatte:* 450GB
*
Soundkarte*: Creative X-Fi Titanium

*Prozessor Kühler*: Boxed

*Motherboard*: ALiveXFire-eSATA2
*
Laufwerk*: DVD Laufwerk

*Netzteil*: CoolerMaster 620 Watt


Dachte so ungefähr 600 Euro knapp


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_Bisschen hoch gegriffen meiner Meinung nacht..aber es findet sich ja immer irgendwer.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2009)

Dachte an Ebay, wenn ich mir da so manche gebrauchte PC anschaue. Weil manche schauen doch gerne immer auf den Style vom PC, dann würde meiner schon gut hinkommen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Weil er dich braucht.
> Sei doch froh, dass es nicht imemr genau dann passiert, wenn du am PC bis und gerade deine wichtigen Dateien Speichern willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was meinst du was ich grad machen will, wenn ich dann mal rausgeh, weil es zu lange dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. September 2009)

600€ finde ich auch ein wenig viel, eher in Richtung 450-500€. Mainboard, Kühler (Laufwerk, Festplatte, Ram?) sind leider nicht so toll. Wenn du den Verkauf aber entsprechend gestaltest, findet sich sicher ein Dummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (28. September 2009)

@ XXI. : Wenn du einen Fujitsu-Laptop hast, dann kannst du dir doch auch einfach das DeskUpdate runterladen und damit alle Treiber etc installieren und Updaten.


----------



## XXI. (28. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch direkt mit der Seriennummer suchen, sollte dann klappen.



Ha, keine meiner tollen Product No. will die Fujitsu Homepage...

@ aseari: Woher bekomme ich das schöne Ding? Immer her damit!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, das ist deutlich beeindruckender als die Vergleiche mit Dual-GPU Karten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Bilder hatte ich schon vor 5 Seiten gepostet nur bei mir waren sie auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

http://shop.1a-electronicworld.de/_py-Graf...9-1349-0-0.html

Würd die Karte jetzt wieder lieferbar werden wär ich aber spätestens jetzt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2009)

What the Fu*k o.O


----------



## pampam (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was meinst du was ich grad machen will, wenn ich dann mal rausgeh, weil es zu lange dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pause, nachdem schon gespeichert wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://shop.1a-electronicworld.de/_py-Graf...9-1349-0-0.html
> 
> Würd die Karte jetzt wieder lieferbar werden wär ich aber spätestens jetzt dabei
> 
> ...



Die Preise purzeln ja! ^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

Mir scheint, die brauchen dringend einen Admin. Vielleicht sollte ich mich da mal bewerben, bevor die noch pleite gehen, weil sie alles verschenken.

Off Topic:

Mir kommt gerade eine geile Idee. Morgen kommt meine Freundin von Costa Rica zurück und ist auch schon vorgewarnt, wegen meiner Vogelspinne, die ich mir anschaffen werde. Das Terrarium steht schon und meine Freundin weiß nicht, wann ich sie bekomme. Für sie könnte ich sie schon haben, wenn sie morgen erscheint.

Ich hänge also einen Zettel ans Terri: "Nicht die Türe öffnen, da sonst die Spinne entweicht!"

Und die Terrariumtür lasse ich nen Spalt breit auf, ca. 5 cm und dann gehe ich zum arbeiten. Irgendwann im Laufe des Tages wird dann meine Freundin hier eintreffen und wahrscheinlich gleich wieder die Wohnung verlassen. 

Muahahahaha...wie geil^^


----------



## Independent (28. September 2009)

Gegrüßt ihr seid!

Eine kurze Frage:

Kann ich mit den normalen OS-Installations-CD`s die Repairs starten? Quasi damit eine Boot-CD ersetzen? 

Benötige ich in jedem Fall eine Boot?

Folgender Fall:

Nehmen wir an, es hat einen Kumpel den Netloader (etc.) zerschossen. Es geht nur noch per Neuinstallation oder Repairfunktion. Leider hat er kein Betriebssystem auf CD, also nehm ich meine Installations-CD.

Ist die Theorie praktisch umsetzbar?^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (28. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mir scheint, die brauchen dringend einen Admin. Vielleicht sollte ich mich da mal bewerben, bevor die noch pleite gehen, weil sie alles verschenken.
> 
> Off Topic:
> 
> ...



Bist du gemein....


----------



## Falathrim (28. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Bist du gemein....nial


----------



## Antizigo (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Kann mir bitte einer sagen wer von diesen 6 Till Lindemann ist?
Danke!


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_Oben in der Mitte :-)_


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

Müsste der Herr rechts unten sein

edit: Fuck! Paini hat recht!^^


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_w00t? Bin ich so blind..?


/Edit : MUAHAHAH na klar , so wie immer.. :X

Puh..ich dachte schon.._


----------



## Antizigo (28. September 2009)

Also oben in der Mitte, sicher?


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_Joa doch , eigentlich ja..alles andere würde mich verwundern.._


----------



## Antizigo (28. September 2009)

Danke euch!


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2009)

Um den Bootloader herzustellen, brauchst die keine Boot-CD. Im Gegenteil, du müsstest die sogar eine spezielle Boot-CD machen, die auch die Programme enthält und das ist einiges an Aufwand.
Also einfach deine CD mitnehmen und gut ist.

Bei Vista brauchst das Programm bootrec. Damit kannst du alles machen:

Bootrec /rebuildbcd
Bootrec /fixmbr
Bootrec /fixboot

oder was auch immer du fixen willst.

Und bei XP ist es genauso, nur das es da halt der ntldr ist. Außerdem gibt es da kein bootrec-Programm, sondern du gibst einfach fixmbr ein zum reparieren. Oder mit fixboot konnte man glaub alles neu erzeugen. Aber eine normale Boot-CD hilft dir nicht weiter.


----------



## Independent (28. September 2009)

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Die Bilder hatte ich schon vor 5 Seiten gepostet nur bei mir waren sie auf Deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ups, hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Muahahahaha...wie geil^^


Ich glaub die bekommst dann nicht mehr so schnell in die Wohnung ^^ Aber wär garantiert unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (28. September 2009)

@ XXI.: Hier rechts in der Liste unter "DeskUpdate". Wenn das nicht hilft, dann würde ich eine Mail an Fujitsu schreiben, mit der Bitte, dass man dir doch den Treiber geben solle.


----------



## RaDon27 (28. September 2009)

Du sagst Produktnr... Die Seriennummern sind immer in Form von BBBBZZZZZZ, B= Buchstabe (der erste meist "Y") Z= Zahl


----------



## Nebola (29. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mir scheint, die brauchen dringend einen Admin. Vielleicht sollte ich mich da mal bewerben, bevor die noch pleite gehen, weil sie alles verschenken.
> 
> Off Topic:
> 
> ...



Das einzigste was noch fehlt ist so ne Minikamera, dann siehste wie sie sich langsam umguckt ob die Spinne da ist, bevor sie flüchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

_Hat zufällig jemand Ahnung von Netbooks? Bzw kennt sich aufm "Netbookmarkt" aus?_


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat zufällig jemand Ahnung von Netbooks? Bzw kennt sich aufm "Netbookmarkt" aus?_



Bei der Gelegenheit kann vll gleich mal jemand über die Mobilen Grafikkarten referieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schau mir nämlich grad bei Dell einige Notebooks an(Eltern haben das alte ja geschrottet), nur kann ich mit den Karte nichts anfangen.
9300M GS, Intel GMA4500MHD,ATI HD4330...
Das die nicht der Hit sind weiss ich auch, aber was kann man mit denen anfangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. September 2009)

Man kann sich damit zumindest mal in Mülltrennung üben. Links Nvidia, in der Mitte Intel und rechts ATI.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

_Naja - ich such eigentlich nur was ganz billiges (natürlich sollte die Verarbeitung/Akkulaufzeit ect. stimmen) für die Muddi..sie brauch es eh nur um bei Ebay reinzuschauen und halt einfach zum rumsurfen..mehr nicht.._


----------



## xdave78 (29. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja - ich such eigentlich nur was ganz billiges (natürlich sollte die Verarbeitung/Akkulaufzeit ect. stimmen) für die Muddi..sie brauch es eh nur um bei Ebay reinzuschauen und halt einfach zum rumsurfen..mehr nicht.._


Packard Bell Dot ...ist super verarbeitet und echt nen Top Teil. Ist auch bei Notebookjournal glaube noch unter den Top 10 Notebooks. Hab eins für meine Freundin gekauft. ca 260€ hats gekostet. 1GB RAM (max 1,5 das ist der einzige Haken). 1,6Ghz Prozi und 160GB HDD. Sieht auch Klasse aus und so. Hab lange gesucht bevor ich das richtige Gerät gefunden habe. Hatte davor ein Aspire One 150...das war direkt defekt und ging nich ma anzuschalten.

Zu den Grafikkarten von Rethelion: 

Platz 1: ATI HD4330 - als Referenz mal 3DMARK06: Score ~ 2.600 
Platz 2: Nvidia GF 9300 M GS- 3DMARK06: Score ~ 1.900
Platz 3: Intel GMA4500 - 3DMARK06: Score ~ 700

(Scores sind Durschnittswerte)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte mein P4 damals (3Ghz^^) mit ner Geforce 6800 einen ähnlichen Score wie die ATI hier. Also wenn man danach ginge könnte man damit sogar fast noch C&C3 in mittleren Detail Spielen. Herr der Ringe Online auf Hoch. AAAABER: die Karten hier ham nur lumpige 64bit Speicheranbindung...womit meine Aussage zu den zwei Spielen nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen ist. (ganz genau weiss ich es natürlich auch nich)


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

_Naja , da könnte ich auch gleich beim NC10 bleiben :X

Dachte man findet vllt noch Preiswerter iwas.. - naja ich schau mich mal um.._


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

So mal sehen
ich hab meine Netzwerkkarte von direkt unter der GraKa nach ganz unten verfrachtet (und der Slot funktioniert sogar!), vielleicht wird es jetzt tatsächlich besser...

Muss aber trotzdem nen Netzteil kaufen, ich glaub meins hat 400 und auf der Packung meiner HD4850 steht als Mindestanforderung 500 xD

Okay umstecken hat nichts gebracht!^^


----------



## RaDon27 (29. September 2009)

Immernoch dein Bluescreenproblem?^^ Was hast du jetzt eigentlich schon alles ausprobiert? 

Dein Netzteil sollte da eigentlich reichen, die braucht niemals 500 Watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also das gesamtsystem^^ ich glaub eher so ca 300, aber allerhöchstens.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Ich hab alles umgesteckt, ausgesteckt, reingesteckt, gewackelt, festgedrückt, gegen getreten...

Eh... und sonst noch sowas... ^^


----------



## xdave78 (29. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , da könnte ich auch gleich beim NC10 bleiben :X
> 
> Dachte man findet vllt noch Preiswerter iwas.. - naja ich schau mich mal um.._


Naja NC10 ist doch Top...naja noch billiger? Dann kauf lieber nen gebrauchtes Notebook alles unter 250€ ist doch eh Schund. Die ganz ollen EEE PCs kosten glaube nur um die 200 Öcken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  arme Mutti....


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Muss aber trotzdem nen Netzteil kaufen, ich glaub meins hat 400 und auf der Packung meiner HD4850 steht als Mindestanforderung 500 xD



Also 500Watt braucht die niemals, vll im Crossfireverbund, aber ansonsten reichen deine 400W aus.


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Warum hat die Radeon4570 weniger Punkte im 3Dmark als die 3650?
Dabei kostet die 4570 doch viel mehr^^

EDIT: Mist doppelpost -.-


----------



## xdave78 (29. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Warum hat die Radeon4570 weniger Punkte im 3Dmark als die 3650?
> Dabei kostet die 4570 doch viel mehr^^
> 
> EDIT: Mist doppelpost -.-


Mobil oder was meinste jetzt? Wenn ja: schau Dir mal die Speicherbandbreite an, dann weisst Dus.


----------



## XXI. (29. September 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> @ XXI.: Hier rechts in der Liste unter "DeskUpdate". Wenn das nicht hilft, dann würde ich eine Mail an Fujitsu schreiben, mit der Bitte, dass man dir doch den Treiber geben solle.



Taddaa, hier kommt wieder das zu trage, was ich vorhin schon sagte: Fujitsu kennt meinen Notebook Typ nicht. Somit ist das DeskUpdate nicht mit meinem Computer kompatibel... Die Mail an den Support ist raus, mal sehen was die sagen.



RaDon27 schrieb:


> Du sagst Produktnr... Die Seriennummern sind immer in Form von BBBBZZZZZZ, B= Buchstabe (der erste meist "Y") Z= Zahl



Da hätte ich nur eine Nummer und zwar die FPC P/N: FPCM61051

Falls es für jemanden der mir helfen will/kann noch interessant ist, was sonst noch für Nummer auf der Rückseite meines LifeBook's stehen, hier sind sie:

(Das sind die Nummer die bei dem Barcode stehen
Configuration P/N: A4B3F1E60BA01000
FPC P/N: FPCM61051

(Und die hier stehen unter einer fetten *LIFEBOOK* Überschrift

LifeBook N Series
Model: N6460
Product No: FPC06105AL
Part No: CP342851
Reg No: N6460​Das ist alles was ich euch bieten kann... Weder Microsoft, Fujitsu oder ATI haben einen Treiber für meine _'ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600_'. Das nette allgemeine Treiber Update mit dem hübschen Namen '9-9_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu' hat auch nichts für mich, es sagt zwar, dass ich/es das CCC samt Treiber schon installiert hätte. Nur existiert das CCC auf meinem Rechner nicht.

 Momentan deinstalliere ich (erneut) alle ATI Dateien auf meinem Computer...

*Meine Faust Wütend in Richtung ATI schüttel* XXi


----------



## RaDon27 (29. September 2009)

Hab was gefunden^^ Wo hastn du des Teil gekauft?  Wird nur auf der Taiwanesischen Seite von Fujitsu gelistet^^

http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/lb_os_n6460.html

Nurnoch OS auswählen und die "Video-Treiber" ganz unten runterladen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

Klos die Idee finde ich spitze! Am besten noch so nen Zusatz wie "Achtung giftig" oder sowas in die Richtung

Der Link von der günstigen HD4870 geht bei mir leider nicht, ich hab aber einen, bei dem sie 26€ kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.tradoria.de/p/sapphire-radeon-h...kkarte-42295282


----------



## XXI. (29. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Hab was gefunden^^ Wo hastn du des Teil gekauft?  Wird nur auf der Taiwanesischen Seite von Fujitsu gelistet^^
> 
> http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/lb_os_n6460.html
> 
> Nurnoch OS auswählen und die "Video-Treiber" ganz unten runterladen.



Das nette Ding ist aus Kanada. Ich hab es damals dort bei meinem Onkel gekauft, da es damals dort billiger war...

Tante Edit meint, dass es dort nur den    Fujitsu Display Manager Utility  gibt. mal sehen was der kann^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Ich fühl mich langsam echt verarscht... jetzt hauts auch noch die komplette I-Net verbindung weg -.-


----------



## XXI. (29. September 2009)

Update: Ich habe nun einen Link zu Kanadisch/Amerikanischen Homepage geschickt bekommen... Hab da in den tiefen der Homepage gesucht und eine '_VIDEO_ATI_HD2600_V8.380.0.0000_VISTA_CA40701-S458_' gefunden und runtergeladen. Alles ist schön gelaufen, ich finde nun sogar das CCC wenn ich auf dem Desktop rechtsklicke, ABER ich bekomme eine Meldung, dass anscheinend keine ATI Treiber installiert sind... 


WOMIT HABE ICH DAS VERDIENT? WIE KANN ICH ES ÄNDERN? 

XXI


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

*Security Essentials - kostenloser Virenschutz von Microsoft    Dynamic Signature Service soll Virensignaturen aktuell halten *   Mit seinen Security Essentials bietet Microsoft ab sofort einen kostenlosen Malwareschutz zum Download an. Die Software soll Windows-Systeme vor Viren, Würmern und anderer Malware in Echtzeit schützen.

Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0909/70124.html

Für alle die Free antivirus benutzen und den von Microsoft mal test wollen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

ich persönlich halte prinzipiell nichts von kostenlosen Antiviren-Packs. Aber besonders wenn ein neues Antivirensystem rauskommt und sich im alltäglichen Einsatz noch nicht bewährt hat würde ich mich davon distanzieren.

Ich werde wohl bei Kaspersky bleiben.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

Du hast die selbe meinung wie ich! ich benutze haber GDATA! 

Die News ist auch mehr an die gerichtet die einen Free benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2009)

Naja, da ist wohl der Name Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns um Sicherheit geht hab ich lieber mehr als nur die Grundlage...

Und so teuer ist Kaspersky ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

eben so seh ich das auch. Und 30€ im Jahr für ein Antivirenprogramm seh ich gut investiert.


----------



## Nebola (29. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> eben so seh ich das auch. Und 30€ im Jahr für ein Antivirenprogramm seh ich gut investiert.



*27€ flüster* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

Gut wenn man 5 oder mehr pc ist haushalt hat wirt es auch nicht gerade Billig....


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

naja gut, ich hab am Geschäfts-PC kein Internet, am Laptop bin ich selten im Internet, da hab ich nur Avira. Die anderen kümmern sich um ihre PCs selbst. Meine Frau hat OS X und braucht da wohl keins (?) und die anderen beiden haben auch Avira wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Gut wenn man 5 oder mehr pc ist haushalt hat wirt es auch nicht gerade Billig....



Ich hab jetzt bei Amazon für 23€ eine 3er-Lizenz von NortonIS gekauft, da ist der Preis einfach unschlagbar und ein Upgrade zur 2010er Version ist auch dabei.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja gut, ich hab am Geschäfts-PC kein Internet, am Laptop bin ich selten im Internet, da hab ich nur Avira. Die anderen kümmern sich um ihre PCs selbst. Meine Frau hat OS X und braucht da wohl keins (?) und die anderen beiden haben auch Avira wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


Also ich bin so zu sagen der Pc supoorter im haus.... 
Ich hab netbook laptop und pc = 3 GDATA drauf
Meine Schwester hat Avast papa auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mama hat kein pc xD


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Kleine Frage: 

Kann man am Mugen 2 jeden 120mm Lüfter befestigen? Wollte da gerne nen LED-Lüfter dran machen :>


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

_Sollte kein Problem sein :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage:
> 
> Kann man am Mugen 2 jeden 120mm Lüfter befestigen? Wollte da gerne nen LED-Lüfter dran machen :>



Jap kannst du, vorausgesetzt er hat die normalen 120mm-Bohrungen und auch die normale Tiefe von 25mm.
Probleme könntest du nur bekommen wenn du einen Lüfter saugend montierst, die SFlex waren vom Rahmen her so ungünstig, dass mir das Mittelteil vom Rotor am Kühler geschleift hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Gut, damit wäre wieder ein Teil mehr auf der Liste der zu kaufenden Sachen. Wenn nur nicht alles immer so teuer wär. :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Okay, letzter Test... ich hab das System jetzt nochmal komplett aufgesetzt und nichts installiert außer die notwendigen Treiber...
Mal schauen ob mein System jetzt hält... wenn es mehr als eine Woche ohne Probleme läuft -> Softwarefehler
Dann beginnt nur die heftige Suche nach der Software die Scheiße baut (oder eben ein Windoof update)...

Wenn nicht, dürfte definitiv klar sein, dass es ein Hardwarefehler ist und ich bring mein Ding zu nem Computerladen, damit die nachschauen was kaputt ist...


----------



## Meriane (29. September 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut, damit wäre wieder ein Teil mehr auf der Liste der zu kaufenden Sachen. Wenn nur nicht alles immer so teuer wär. :/



weißt du jetzt eigentlich welches Case du nimmst?


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Jop, weiss ich mittlerweile.

Das hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lancoo...ack::12886.html


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

Soramac ich kann dir ne Liste machen von welchen, die 100% kompatibel sind (saugend und blasend montiert), die ich selbst schon getestet habe:

Scythe SFlex (Rethelion bei mir gings?)

CoolerMaster 120mm LED

Zalman 120mm LED


prinzipiell sollte aber - wie Rethelion sagte - jeder 120mm-Lüfter mit 25mm Tiefe passen. Für dickere (Feser Triebwerk) müsstest du Klammern basteln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Und wie zum Hohn, kurz nachdem ich meinen Post geschrieben hatte haute es mir einen Bluescreen auf die Fresse und einen Restart direkt hinterher...


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und wie zum Hohn, kurz nachdem ich meinen Post geschrieben hatte haute es mir einen Bluescreen auf die Fresse und einen Restart direkt hinterher...


Gut nun weisst du an was es liegt...


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Scythe SFlex (Rethelion bei mir gings?)




Den SFlex hatte ich nur auf dem Mugen1 drauf, aber da war die Kühlerfläche genau so groß/klein, dass sie in den Lüfterrahmen reingepasst hat.
Dürfte beim 2er eigentlich nicht mehr gehn, der ist ja breiter,oder?


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac *Shefanix* ich kann dir ne Liste machen von welchen, die 100% kompatibel sind (saugend und blasend montiert), die ich selbst schon getestet habe:
> 
> ...



Dann werd ich mich direkt mal schlau machen :>


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

uups, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. September 2009)

MacBook Pro 2.56 Ghz - Antiglare Display ist bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde bestimmt mal ein Bild im PC-Zockerecke reinposten, wie mein Schreibtisch davor ausgehsehen hat und dann danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Wird diese oder nächste Woche bestellt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (29. September 2009)

Kann mich jetzt nicht zwischen den beiden Gehäusen entscheiden :/
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...dow::12816.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::12886.html

Das Xigmatek hat nur 2 Kühler und sieht nicht so gut aus, kostet aber weniger...
Ich weiß nicht :/


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> MacBook Pro 2.56 Ghz - Antiglare Display ist bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte zwar ein Glare bestellt, aber ich bin gespannt was du berichtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

_Perfekte Wahl Shefa! :-)_


----------



## Soramac (29. September 2009)

Finde Glare net so doll, wenn nur einmal die Sonne draufscheint erkennst du leider nichts mehr und finde Anti-Glare ist edler.


----------



## Ogil (29. September 2009)

Ja Sora - da stimm ich Dir zu. Hatte auch mal einen Laptop mit glaenzigem Display - sehr nervig! Unter den passenden Lichtbedingungen sieht es zwar besser aus - aber grad mit einem Laptop, wo man offensichtlich wechselnde Standorte hat, ist es halt wirklich nicht ideal...


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2009)

Das stimmt schon, aber ich finde Glare sieht edler aus und passt besser zum Design des Macbook. Ausserdem gibts bei Glare einen besseren Kontrast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut, dass muss man selber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. September 2009)

Finde aber trotzdem das Anti-Glare auch ein extrem gutes Bild darstellt, besonders die Schärfe. Hochglanz ist z.B. gut für Fotobearbeitung oder so.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (29. September 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> MacBook Pro 2.56 Ghz - Antiglare Display ist bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du dein zeug alles schon verkauft? O.o


----------



## Klos1 (29. September 2009)

Ich würde mir auch niemals einen Glare kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2009)

> Finde aber trotzdem das Anti-Glare auch ein extrem gutes Bild darstellt, besonders die Schärfe. Hochglanz ist z.B. gut für Fotobearbeitung oder so.


Klar, schlecht ist das Anti-Glare garantiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ja auch im Prinzip das gleiche soweit ich weis, nur dass beim Antiglare noch eine Diffusorscheibe davor ist anstatt der Glasscheibe beim Glare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch niemals einen Glare kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Und das Antiglare auch nicht..!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Weiß grad wer wo es wieviel kostet den PC überprüfen zu lassen?


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

wie meinst du das? Einmal durchchecken oder wie?

Ganz ehrlich: Da würde ich mir die Supporter-Liste aus dem HWL mal anschauen. Das kommt dich auf jeden Fall günstiger als ein PC-Shop.

Shefanix, auf welches Mainboard kommt das?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Da ist mal wieder Wuppertal nicht aufgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja... einmal durchchecken... da es offensichtlich nicht an einem Softwarefehler liegt würde ich nun doch endlich gerne wissen woran es liegt, damit ich das Teil rausreißen und qualvoll foltern kann...


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ja... einmal durchchecken... da es offensichtlich nicht an einem Softwarefehler liegt würde ich nun doch endlich gerne wissen woran es liegt, damit ich das Teil rausreißen und qualvoll foltern kann...



Ich hab jetzt dein Problem nicht richtig mitbekommen(und bin zu faul zu suchen):
Was genau ist dein Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Mein PC startet immer wieder sporadisch einfach neu oder haut mir einen Bluescreen um die Ohren... das passiert ohne Vorwarnung und ohne das ich irgendwas spezielles mache also es passiert einfach dann und wann, wann der PC lustig ist... somit ist eine Home-based Überprüfung schlecht möglich...
Und ich habe jetzt extra das System komplett neu aufgesetzt und nichts außer die wirklich notwendigen Treiber von den mitgelieferten CDs installiert und es passiert trotzdem noch...


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Was genau steht denn im Bluescreen? Ich hatte mal einen Soundtreiber von nvidia der sporadisch BS warf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an, mal was von IRQL less or not equal mit wechselnden Fehlercodes, dann mal was von 0x00000124 was aber auch nichts bringt und blar... Klos hatte sich das Ding schon angeschaut und kam auch nicht wirklich weiter ^^


----------



## Rethelion (29. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, mal was von IRQL less or not equal mit wechselnden Fehlercodes, dann mal was von 0x00000124 was aber auch nichts bringt und blar... Klos hatte sich das Ding schon angeschaut und kam auch nicht wirklich weiter ^^



IRQ Less or Equal hatte ich damals auch, nur stand da noch was von einer nv.sys-Datei. Hast du mal generell andere Treiber installiert? Also komplett neue oder alte, damit du auschliesen kannst, dass es einer von denen ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Ich hab so ziemlich alles versucht... das lustige ist ja das es die 8 Monate vorher super alles geklappt hat und mit einem mal *PUFF*...


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix, auf welches Mainboard kommt das?



Wie meinst denn das? Da ist doch ein Mainboard bei der Zusammenstellung bei :>

Edit: Kann mir wer den Kram mit RSS-Feeds erklären? Ich blick da irgendwie nicht durch. Wollte den Feed von http://www.computerbase.de/news/ abonnieren, bloss hab ich keine Ahnung mit welchem Programm ich das machen muss etc.


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2009)

übersehen...oh man, die letzten Tage bin ich nicht so fit.

Das mit dem RSS-Feed machst du so:

Lad dir Brief für Firefox runter und pack dann die Adresse rein:

http://www.computerbase.de/rss/news.xml


----------



## Shefanix (29. September 2009)

Habs sogar hinbekommen, dank dir :>


----------



## Ogil (29. September 2009)

Selor - was Du versuchen kannst ist diverse Geraete im Geraetemanager zu deaktivieren (geht natuerlich nur bei denen, die nicht zwangslaeufig noetig sind). Bei meinem alten Laptop war es damals das eingebaute WLAN was alles abschmieren lies. Die Fehlermeldung heisst ja erstmal nur, dass was beim Zugriff arg schief ging. Meist wird da noch eine Datei bzw. ein Treiber angegeben - das wuerde eventuell schon helfen das Problem einzugrenzen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Da wird garnichts angegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt, das ist erst alles 8 Monate nachdem ich die GraKa wechselte...


----------



## Ogil (30. September 2009)

Naja - so lang Du nicht genau weisst was kaputt ist steht erstmal jedes Teil (also auch irgendwelche Sachen aufm Mainboard) unter Verdacht. Deswegen sag ich ja - einzeln deaktivieren und schauen, bei welchem deaktivierten Teil die Abstuerze verschwinden...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Solange stecker ziehen bis es aus geht...

Wie gesagt, der Fehler ist so dermaßen Willkürlich und sporadisch das ich für diese Prozedur Monate brauchen würde -.-


----------



## Klos1 (30. September 2009)

@Selor Kith: Schick mir mal nochmal deine neueste Dump-Datei. Ich schau dann heute abend nochmal drüber. Allerdings fürchte ich, daß es auch diesmal nicht aussagekräftiger wird.

Da ich mit meinen Zweitrechner in letzter Zeit aber auch Bluescreens habe und viel mit dem Debugger rumprobiert habe, weiß ich inzwischen einige Sachen, die ich damals nicht gewusst habe. Vielleicht bringt mich das ja weiter.


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Gibts eigentlich außer Dell noch einen Shop mit einem Notebook-Konfigurator?
Ich möchte nämlich die Hardware anpassen können und nicht aus einer Liste mit 500Notebooks das richtige raussuchen.


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2009)

Alienware, aber die gehören ja zu Dell und sind überteuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony bietet das auch an, nennt sich Vaio by you.


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

ich suche ein neues geheuse da mir schlucht weg der platz ausgeht....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 sata2 platten
2 ssd´s
1dvd
....mein rechner bricht fast durchn boden

schlagt mal was vor ... ich libeuge ja mit SILVERSTONE Raven 2


----------



## Vaishyana (30. September 2009)

Ich habe vor mir in 2 Monaten ne neue CPU zu kaufen, da mein AMD 5800+ nicht mehr der beste ist.

Habe da 2 Stück im Auge. 

Einmal den AMD Phenom II X4 940

Oder den Core i5 bzw diesen   (Unterschied?)

Fraglich ist, ob der i5 auf mein Board passt, wenn dieser zu bevorzugen ist.

Edit: Grafikkarte gibts auch ne neue spätestens im Januar / Februar das wird dann ne 58XX.


----------



## RaDon27 (30. September 2009)

Wird net passen, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind verschiedene Sockel (erkennbar am Gegensatz "AMD" und "Intel"^^).

Poste doch einfach mal dein Board.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. September 2009)

Das ALiveNF6G-GLAN


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Der Phenom passt ohne Probleme auf das Board, für den i5 wirst ein neues brauchen.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. September 2009)

Empfehlung? :-) Max Budget 150 - 180&#8364;

Edit: ist aber nicht möglich, oder? Der i5 kostet ja schon 160.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Ich würd mir den PhenomII kaufen. Mit dem Budget wird das bei weitem nichts, und außerdem benötigst du dann auch noch den teuren DDR3-RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. September 2009)

Ok, sollte ja auch reichen für aktuelle Spiele. Oder lieg ich da falsch mit 4GB und ner 4850?


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Es sollten alle Spiele laufen, kommt halt drauf an mit welche Auflösung du spielst und ob du AA/AF auf Anschlag drehst oder nicht. Wenn du das auslässt gibts keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. September 2009)

1360x1024 AA meißt auf 2x (cod4) oder bei WoW hab ich es grad sogar auf 8x und es läuft. Nur in Raids mal auf 20 FPS durch die CPU denk ich.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Ich denke mal, da du CoD4 spielst, das du dir auch MW2 kaufen wirst. Das wird bestimmt auch damit flüssig laufen :>

Edit: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696146/R...afikkarte/Test/ da freu ich mich doch schon die endlich zu haben :>


----------



## Vaishyana (30. September 2009)

Aber klar. :-) Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## Gomel (30. September 2009)

Bei Risen gehen die Karten ab wie sonstwas, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,das ist jetzt blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Dann ebend so


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Beim Zack gibts grad ein tolles Angebot: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2090

Cisco/Linksys Wlan-AP(4Port)+USB Wlan-Stick; beides unterstützt den n-"Standard"
29,90€


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2009)

Gabs heute schon irgendwelche Informationen zu den Nvidia Karten laut Chip:


> Angeblich soll Nvidia-Chef Jensen Huang heute eine Präsentation mit den ersten Details zur neuen Grafikkarten-Serie halten. Mittelpunkt ist die Fermi-GPU, die vormals als GT300 bekannt war. Ersten unbestätigten Informationen zufolge soll Fermi eine Art Hybrid zwischen Grafik-Prozessor und CPU sein und demnach viele Befehlssätze und Möglichkeiten bieten, die bislang lediglich CPUs hatten. Desweiteren soll Fermi viel Zwischenspeicher (Cache) besitzen, was ebenfalls auf eine CPU-Komponente hindeutet. Als sicher gilt, dass die GPU DirectX-11-Titel sehr flott beschleunigen soll - wahrscheinlich sogar schneller als AMDs HD-5800-Serie.


----------



## XXI. (30. September 2009)

Ich glaub es nicht... ich hab jetzt grad meinen PC-Neubootet und Tadaa es geht, das CCC funktioniert, es gibt keine Treiber fehlmeldungen NICHTS!

Ich weis nicht wie oder was ich gemacht hab, aber es ist anscheinend alles wieder in Ordnung^^

Danke für eure Hilfe MfG XXi


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

So... entschieden ist es... ich werd demnächst, wenn ich genug Geld habe meinen Schrottkasten zu Compare bringen und teuer durchleuchten lassen bzw. die 100% extrem teure Reparatur zahlen, da mit sicherheit alles mögliche kaputt ist...


----------



## RaDon27 (30. September 2009)

Naja, sollten die Kosten dann aber den wirtschaftlichen Wert übersteigen, würd ich an deiner Stelle ernsthaft über ne Neuanschaffung nachdenken.


----------



## Klos1 (30. September 2009)

muaaaaaaaa...meine Spinne ist heute angekommen und sie ist so wunderschön, ich habe in meinen ganzen Leben noch kein schöneres Tier gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste ich jetzt einfach los werden.^^


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2009)

Spinnen *igitt*


----------



## SIERRA 117 (30. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> muaaaaaaaa...meine Spinne ist heute angekommen und sie ist so wunderschön, ich habe in meinen ganzen Leben noch kein schöneres Tier gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach FOTO und gibt es mit mit PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> muaaaaaaaa...meine Spinne ist heute angekommen und sie ist so wunderschön, ich habe in meinen ganzen Leben noch kein schöneres Tier gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vll sollte ich mir auch mal eine kaufen und meine Angst überwinden...aber ich hät noch viel mehr Angst, dass ich sie aus Versehen/Panik zerquetsche XD


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Vll sollte ich mir auch mal eine kaufen und meine Angst überwinden...aber ich hät noch viel mehr Angst, dass ich sie aus Versehen/Panik zerquetsche XD



Das mache ich auch so manchmal wenn eine im Zimmer ist, *tret* oh war net extr drauf getreten, reeeeeiin zufällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klos, haste das mit  deiner Freundin gemacht ?


----------



## Klos1 (30. September 2009)

Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich trete nicht auf meiner Freundin rum, weder absichtlich noch zufällig. Und auf Spinnen schon garnicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch so manchmal wenn eine im Zimmer ist, *tret* oh war net extr drauf getreten, reeeeeiin zufällig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achja beim Stichwort drauftreten. Ich war mal im Keller unten und hab ne Fette Spinne gesehn, wieder rauf, ein Glas geholt und mit der wollte ich sie fangen.
Dann geh ich vorsichtig runter und sie war weg....
Ich geh langsam Schritt für Schritt weiter und auf einmal merk ich wie ich auf etwas weiches drauftrete..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich trete nicht auf meiner Freundin rum, weder absichtlich noch zufällig. Und auf Spinnen schon garnicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, ne das Terrarium und offen lassen weil deine freundin denkt die wäre dann entkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Naja, sollten die Kosten dann aber den wirtschaftlichen Wert übersteigen, würd ich an deiner Stelle ernsthaft über ne Neuanschaffung nachdenken.



Jo... damals die 300€ für meinen 1000€ Laptop waren mir schon zuviel, da werde ich bei meinem PC keine ausnahme machen... ^^

Und es kommt drauf an... wenn eine Neuanschaffung eines equivalenten PCs (niedriger als mein jetziger darf es auf keinen Fall sein) trotzdem sehr viel mehr kostet lass ich lieber... da ich sowieso dann erstmal schauen muss woher das Geld für die Reparatur kommt, dann kann ich nicht noch mehr für nen ganz neuen PC aus dem Ärmel schütteln ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

ja Klos, das wäre ne super Aktion  gewesen. Bin auch schon auf Bilder gespannt. Geht es dem Tier gut?

Das mit dem Terrarium offen lassen kann man nicht bei jedem machen. Meine Frau würde das absolut nicht lustig finden und es würde wohl eins auf den Deckel geben. Humor ja - aber da wäre Schluss (Für sie zumindest).


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2009)

_Und du würdest vor lachen auf dem Boden liegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

nee, für mich ists nur lustig, wenn es auch der andere lustig findet (zumindest danach). Das sollte man wirklich nur bei Leuten machen von denen man weiß, dass sie auch darüber lachen können, sonst ists eher unlustig (für beide).


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...eId=373315&

Für Phys-X Berechnung, das soll totaler Schrott sein, sagen manche. Weil es sich nichts macht und einfach noch nicht zu ausgereift ist. Zuwenige Spiele etc.


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

naja gut, von einer extra PhysX Karte halte ich auch nix. Alles ab einer GTX260 wird das wohl noch selbst hinbekommen.

Wenn man bei dem Bundle aber spart - warum nicht? Die 9800GT kann man ja verscherbeln.

edit: 18&#8364; günstiger als bei Einzelkauf. Lieber die 9800GT weglassen und in ne bessere Grafikkarte, Mainboard oder Ram investieren.

edit2: Gibts auch noch mit P55 Deluxe von Asus, Core i7 870 und 2 GTX275 von Gainward für 999&#8364;.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Was denkt ihr wie hoch ich wohl den PhenomII 940 BE auf dem Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 gekühlt mit dem Mugen2, OCZ Titanium-Edition RAM und dem LanCool K62 bekomme? Sind 4GHz mit dem Board möglich, und könnten auch stabil laufen? Kühlung is ja genug vorhanden.


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

nein, denke ich nicht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann hast du nicht so viel Erfahrung mit OC, und selbst Gomel/Rethelion haben mit dem PhII Schwierigkeiten. An der Kühlung mangelts nicht, am Ram auch nicht wegen dem Multi. Board weiß ich nicht, aber am ehesten an der CPU.

Aber ehrlich: Für was 4Ghz? Das brauchst du nur für Benchs, ansonsten sind doch 3Ghz mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Mitterweile gehts eigentlich mit der OC Erfahrung, musste mich ja einlesen um meinen E8400 auf 3,5 stabil zu bekommen. 4Ghz wollt ich ja genau wegen Bench machen, danach wieder runtertakten auf so ~3.5 dacht ich mir so. Find das ne schöne Zahl :> 

Btw: Was heisst bei den Benchs von Grafikkarten eigentlich dieses "Wide-Tent" und "Edge-Detect" was die bei ATI noch als Modi einstellen? Direkt bei PCGH find ich da nix zu.


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

kA, hab ich noch nie gehört...

Nen E8400 auf 3,5Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf welchem Board war das? (965 Broadwarer und darunter: Respekt!)

edit: Achso, zum OC: Wie gesagt, ich denke, das liegt wohl an der CPU oder am Board. Das MA770-UD3 ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ein OC-Board. Ich kenne einen Screenshot von CPU-Z, auf dem ein 940er fast 1,6V für 4Ghz braucht (200x20), war aber auch ein ES-Modell.


----------



## Gomel (30. September 2009)

Naja,auf 3.5-6 sollte ohne Spannungserhöhung drin sein,alles darüber führt eigentlich nur zu extremen Spannungserhöhungen,ich bekomm ihn vielleicht auf 3.8 mit 1.45~Volt,in Benchmarks bringts auch was wenn du Noth- und Southbright höher taktest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

ach ist es kompliziert einen AMD zu übertakten...

Beim Intel ganz einfach:

Alle Spannungen 1V zusätzlich (ja, 1V, damit man nicht so lange rumtesten muss)
Multi so hoch wie möglich
FSB auf 600Mhz stellen
Ram auf 1:1

Fertig

Kühlung braucht man dabei kaum, die Intel bleiben sehr kühl. Das geht auch ohne Probleme passiv.

Ach ja: Außerdem erlebt man ein wahnsinns Spektakel, das gibt ein tolles Feuerwerk.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

"Zusätzlich zu den reinen Multisampling-Benchmarks würdigen wir die Leistung der High-End-Grafikkarten mit Extremtests. Zu diesem Zwecke testen wir auf allen Radeon-Grafikkarten die CFAA-Modi 16x Wide-Tent und 24x Edge-Detect."  Das mein ich.

Board war das Maximus II Formula, welches ich ganz günstig für 0€ ergattern konnte :>


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wie hoch ich wohl den PhenomII 940 BE auf dem Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 gekühlt mit dem Mugen2, OCZ Titanium-Edition RAM und dem LanCool K62 bekomme? Sind 4GHz mit dem Board möglich, und könnten auch stabil laufen? Kühlung is ja genug vorhanden.



4Ghz sollten schon möglich sein, aber da musst du die Spannung ziemlich weit erhöhen.
Ich hatte mit der Wasserkühlung 4,1Ghz am laufen und musste 1,6V einstellen; und das war weder stabil noch hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @Asoriel: War das ironisch?^^


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Ich glaub dann lasse ich das mit dem hochjagen bis ich Geld für nen besseres Board hab. Ist ja nur ne Übergangslösung wegen Geldmangel :>


----------



## Asoriel (30. September 2009)

na klar war das ironisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefanix, auf so einem Board ist ein E8400 auf 3,5 nicht gerade schwer stabil zu bekommen. Nichts gegen deine OC-Künste, aber damit bekommt man die CPU auch auf 5Ghz. Dazu muss man sich zwar ein wenig auskennen, aber mit nem C2D sind 500Mhz aufwärts auf einem ROG-Board der Generation X38 und neuer in jedem Fall möglich. 

Der E8400 auf 5Ghz wären 556Mhz FSB. Das macht so gut wie jeder 1066er Ram mit. Gut - den alten X38 muss man dazu plagen, aber es geht. Mit einem Rampage wäre da noch mehr drin. 

Man...ich vermiss mein Rampage Formula. Damit hat es so Spaß gemacht, Dualcores zu benchen...


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

5GHz pack ich nie und nimmer mit dem RAM. Ist noch 800er 
Naja, bin ich wohl doch net so gut, dachte 3,5Ghz wär schon recht viel, aber wenn du sagst das 5Ghz mit dem Board drin sind, hät ich man lieber nichts gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Wochende schau ich mal weiter, kommt jemand vorbei der selbst nur am OC'n ist, der kann mir bestimmt weiter helfen. Bekomm zwar eh bald den PhenomII aber werd dann wohl auf eigene Kosten den E8400 mal versuchen ganz auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 5GHz pack ich nie und nimmer mit dem RAM. Ist noch 800er
> Naja, bin ich wohl doch net so gut, dachte 3,5Ghz wär schon recht viel, aber wenn du sagst das 5Ghz mit dem Board drin sind, hät ich man lieber nichts gesagt
> 
> 
> ...



Ach wieso jemanden verbeikommen lassen? Entdecken macht doch viel mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir; ich hab auch keine Ahnung und hab einfach alles hochgeschraubt bis ich ein gutes Benchmarkergebniss bekommen hab.
Und zerstört habe ich dabei noch nichts. ;D


----------



## RaDon27 (30. September 2009)

3,6GHz hatte ich auf meinem P5QL Pro direkt nachm Kauf ohne zu testen eingestellt....^^

@ Selor: Wie sieht dein PC denn aus? Also von den Specs her. Dann könnte mans sich nämlich schonma anschauen, falls die Rep den Preis des Systems übersteigen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Uff, grad mim Hunterli die 40% Crit-Marke geknackt... Hatte grad bei Ony 10er 55% crit mit buffs + procs und bin 5,8k dps gefahrn.... uiuiuiuiuiui^^


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ach wieso jemanden verbeikommen lassen? Entdecken macht doch viel mehr Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich lass ihn ja nicht vorbeikommen, er kommt eigentlich wegen was anderem, aber wenn er schonmal hier ist kann er mir auch bissl helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (1. Oktober 2009)

GEKAUFT!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spekulationen im CB-Forum waren ja groß, wie riesig der Die werden würde. Aber am Heatspreader erkennt man ja, dass er net größer wird, als vom GT200.
Und man sieht ne Teslakarte ;D Allein wegen dem Schriftzug würd ich mir so eine innen Rechner knallen  Bringt nur nix...^^

Edit: Was mich stört is aber, das wohl nen 8-Pin + 6 Pin benötigt wird... das wären 300 Watt... -.-


----------



## SIERRA 117 (1. Oktober 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Edit: Was mich stört is aber, das wohl nen 8-Pin + 6 Pin benötigt wird... das wären 300 Watt... -.-


Puh ist ja umweltschonend ;D


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja Klos, das wäre ne super Aktion  gewesen. Bin auch schon auf Bilder gespannt. Geht es dem Tier gut?
> 
> Das mit dem Terrarium offen lassen kann man nicht bei jedem machen. Meine Frau würde das absolut nicht lustig finden und es würde wohl eins auf den Deckel geben. Humor ja - aber da wäre Schluss (Für sie zumindest).



Ja, es geht ihr sogar sehr gut. Heute morgen habe ich sie schon durchs Terri stapfen gesehen. War wohl auf der Jagd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist bisher auch überhaupt nicht scheu, die gute Maya.

Bilder werde ich demnächst schicken. Habe gestern schon eines gemacht, wollte den kleinen Sonnentiger aber nicht zu sehr stressen, nach dem anstrengenden Transport.

Wegen der Grafikkarte:

8pin + 6pin wären doch gut. Die GTX285 hat doch jetzt schon 2x8pin. Von daher wäre sie ja sparsamer. Nach meinen Informationen soll sie auch mit weniger als 225 Watt auskommen.


----------



## aseari (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,
könnt ihr mir mal bitte helfen?
Ich suche ein Gehäuse... Es sollte mindestens 2 120mm Lüfter haben (1x vorne bei den Festplatten, 1x hinten), möglichst ein Midi-Tower sein und möglichst große Grafikkarten beherbergen können. Fenster oder LEDs oder so brauche ich nicht, wenn möglich sollte es recht schlicht sein.
Gibts da überhaupt was??

Ach, und nochwas: Meint ihr, dass ein 525W Netzteil reicht, wenn ich mir einen Core i5-750, ein Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4, 4GB DDR3-1600 RAM und ne nVidia Graka mit GT300-Chip hole? Hatte an ein Enermax Pro82+ 525W gedacht.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Oktober 2009)

reicht auf jedenfall!


----------



## Soramac (1. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Lied


----------



## Asoriel (1. Oktober 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> könnt ihr mir mal bitte helfen?
> Ich suche ein Gehäuse... Es sollte mindestens 2 120mm Lüfter haben (1x vorne bei den Festplatten, 1x hinten), möglichst ein Midi-Tower sein und möglichst große Grafikkarten beherbergen können. Fenster oder LEDs oder so brauche ich nicht, wenn möglich sollte es recht schlicht sein.
> Gibts da überhaupt was??
> ...



Das Enermax reicht.

Sehr günstiges Gehäuse, in das selbst größte Grafikkarten und Kühler passen, 2x120mm vorne und 1x120mm hinten hat, dazu noch einigermaßen gute Optik wäre ein Sharkoon Rebel9. Ansonsten ein Xigmatek Asgard.


----------



## Niranda (1. Oktober 2009)

Soo... klein Niralein ist wieder daaaaa <44 =D
Huhu Klosilein, cleatilein und Niralein :-*  xD

@Sora, wie kommst du jetzt darauf hier nen lied zu posten?^^
Gibt doch nen extra Thread dafür und nen extra Failedthread gibts auch - hast also doppelt versaut xD

Btw im Flugzeug und fährend der Busfahrt hatte ich genügend Zeit das iphone zu testen...
ey würd ich bei Apple arbeiten ja, da würd ich die Scheißhaufen meiner Mitarbeiter einsammeln, einen angebissenen Apfel draufkleben und für 999,99&#8364; exkl MwSt und Versand verkaufen. Und selbst dann zieh ich so viel gewinn raus wie niemand anderes.
Ne mal ernsthaft:
SMS schreiben und Internet ist ja so eig ganz gut umgesetzt usw. Aber ich habe keinerlei Kontrolle über meinen Verbrauch, was bei einem Vertrag leicht nach hinten losgehen kann. Traffic wird nicht angezeigt, wieviele Zeichen noch von der SMS übrig bleiben wird nich angezeigt, wieviele SMS nun dieser Text ist/sind, wird nicht angezeigt...
Verschickt man eine SMS an mehrere Empfänger wird daraus automatisch ne MMS gemacht.
Gut bei PrePaid vllt lohnenswert, aber was ist, wenn man nur ne SMS flat hat und diese nicht MMS abdeckt? -> geht nach hinten los.
Und wer sagt, das jeder Empfänger MMS empfangen kann? (siehe iphone selbst xD)
Und Bluetooth ist mal der größte witz. Das ist wie der Stern beim Mercedes: eine Sinnlose dreingabe, die überhaupt nix bringt. Ich habe nix gefunden, was man via BT versenden oder empfangn kann. nen BT-Headset ist bestimmt das einzige, was unterstützt wird - krass.
Der AppStore an sich ist auch super durchdacht: Ich habe keine Kreditkarte und muss mir einen Account anlegen, damit ich da rein komme. Es gibt ja auch kostenlose Apps, also wieso soll ich bei der Registrierung Zahlungsdaten angeben, die ich sowieso nicht hab? Das entspricht wie ein großes Werbeplakat, was ich mit einer großen Plane wieder abdeckte. Zum Glück gibts ein Hintertürchen: ich kann hingehen und unter die Plane schauen - also mit einem Gutscheincode meinen Acc registrieren. Was die sich dabei dachten - keine Ahnung.

Das iPhone selbst gilt ja als Multimediahandy.
Jap, ist es soweit auch... eigentlich!
Wo ist Multitasking? Dieser Begriff schein ein Fremdwort zu sein.
Da höre ich entspannt musik und mach mit einem anderen App noch rum. Die Musik läuft im hintergrund weiter.
Ok, viele würden jetzt sagen, das ist Multitasking - so ist es auch, aber eben nur halbes:
Was nützt es mir zwei Programme parallel am Laufen zu haben, wenn ich nicht zwischen beiden wechseln kann (um z.b. einen Track zu überspringen), sondern das aktuelle schließen muss?!

Jetzt muss ich sagen, das ich nie zuvor einen iPod hatte, aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, das ein original iPod im iPhone "verbaut" worden ist.
Und es ist ja der größte lacher!
Ich kann meine ganze Musikbibi synchronisieren.
Hey, das ist ja wirklich toll, aber leider passt meine 120Gb Musikdatenbank (ich höre nur 1% der Titel xD) nicht auf mein 16Gb iPhone.
Aber egal, eine andere Möglichkeit brauch man ja nicht.
Zum Glück gibts aber eine und zwar die Titel manuell draufzuprügeln wie bei einem Kasettenrecorder.
D.h. also, das ich diesen Genius-kram garnicht benutzen kann. Also ist allein schon dieser Name "Genius" total fehl am Platz.
Des weiteren gibt es wunderbare funktionen wie "vorheriger Titel", "nächster Titel", "Pause" und "Start" und auch eine "Shuffel"/"scroll"-funktion oder wie man das auch nennt.
Das alles habe ich mit meinem Kasettenrecorder auch, damit kann ich sogar die Abspielgeschwindigkeit einstellen!!
Aber solche Funktionen, die die Musik an sich selbst betreffen weden durch die Anzeige von Covern, die man eh nicht hat, wenn man Usenet-User ist, wieder wett gemacht - toll!

Erste Sahne ist auch der Wecker.
Dieser unterstützt den vollen Umfang eines normalen Standardweckers und bietet zudem noch eine "Schlummerfunktion", sodass dieser wieder nach 5min oder so nervt.
Die auswahl ist auf ein paar bestimmte geräusche, etwa Hundegebälle oder einer Alarmanlage beschränkt. Klasse! Ich habe das ultimative Multimediagerät, welches nicht mal in der Lage ist, einen Track oder eine Playlist über den Wecker abzuspielen. Und vom normalen Radio sind wir ganz weit entfernt.
Das gleiche bei den Klingeltönen von Kurznachrichten und Anrufen.

Ich mein, da haben sich Leute hingesetzt, um MP3 auf Handys abspielen zu können und um Mono- und Polyfon ablösen zu können und dann kommt sowas bei raus. Ok, ist ebenfalls nicht besser als die Leute, die dann ein altes Telefonklingeln drauf machen:
"Wir haben MP3 aufs Handy gebracht, damit das originale Telefonringeln noch realistischer klingt - aber an die original Glocke, die damals verbaut wurde kommts nicht ran".

-------------------------------

Ich könnte den ganzen Tag so weitermachen, der würde nicht mal reichen um alle Mängel aufzudecken, aber ich belass es hierbei.
Zum Glück gibts wie überall eine dunkle Szene, die relativ viele Mängel behebt - oder es versucht.

Da verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wieso die immer das iPhone bei jedem Patch erneut knacken wollen.
Jetzt beim 3.1er Update ist es wohl schwieriger, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich geworden.
Ich persönlich würde mir das updatepack 3.1 an sich anschauen, umbasteln, sodass es die alten sicherheitslücken nicht schließt und zack, problem gelöst. ^^

Ach ich reg mich zu sehr auf, muss mich erstmal um meinen sonnenbrand kümmern x.x
bin immer noch so blass wie vorher *wein* =(

Nira =(

Edit:
lol.. iSmoke xDD


----------



## Soramac (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach Nira, hat man ein Produkt gefunden worann man nur Nachteile erkennen kann, findet man in jeder Sache jeden Nachteil.


Man sollte auch  mal die Positiven Dinge auflisten, aber das wollen anscheinend die Leute nicht, damit es so rüberkommt, das dass Produkt einfach nur Mist ist.


Habe selbst ein iPhone und wenn man sich mal intensiv sich damit beschäftigt. Wecker - Klingelton etc, dann kann das auch einfach umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Niranda (1. Oktober 2009)

Sora, ich hab doch die dunkle Szene erwähnt, das reicht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar gibts auch vorteile:
Das Glasdisplay mit den OLEDs, was schön hell ist, das es schon blendet.
Für das gerät eine lange Akkulaufzeit (wenn man nicht im Internet unterwegs ist).
Die vielen Apps (über den sinn unterhalten wir uns mal nicht).
Die verarbeitugnsqualität (mein altes Handy fühlt sich wie schrott an, ehrlich xD)
Die Updates (bei anderen Handys gibts 2-3 Stück, das wars dann, meist ohne weitere funktionen)
Die intuitive Bedienung.
usw...

Aber es ist nicht die 800-1000euro wert


----------



## Shadlight (1. Oktober 2009)

du musst für Gratis Apps zb eins Downloaden http://freeappalert.com/ dann Itunes öffnen nen Acc machen dann kommt da iwo ein Häckchen keine Zahlungsmethode auswählen


----------



## Soramac (1. Oktober 2009)

das iPhone 3G ist nicht mehr so teuer. Für mich ist das iPhone 3GS aber auch zu überteuert.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (1. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> das iPhone 3G ist nicht mehr so teuer. Für mich ist das iPhone 3GS aber auch zu überteuert.



Das iphone 3G war auch überteuert als es raus kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Oktober 2009)

angebissene Früchte sind allgemein teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora:
Was hast du für benutzerdefinierte Klingeltöne und Wecktöne?^^
Gibts eig ne (kostenlose) alternative zu MobileMe?


----------



## Falathrim (1. Oktober 2009)

Wuhuu...jemand der nur Vorteile beim iPhone sieht und der totale Apple-Fanboii ist gegen jemanden der mal die Nachteile auflistet und ansonsten sehr neutral ist...das rockt ^-^


----------



## Nebola (1. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wuhuu...jemand der nur Vorteile beim iPhone sieht und der totale Apple-Fanboii ist gegen jemanden der mal die Nachteile auflistet und ansonsten sehr neutral ist...das rockt ^-^



Das wird das "Battle of the year" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand gerade Simpsons gesehen ? Wo Homer bei Sprechen mit offenen Augen einschläft und so ? Ich kann net mehr vor lachen fall gleich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (1. Oktober 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> könnt ihr mir mal bitte helfen?
> Ich suche ein Gehäuse... Es sollte mindestens 2 120mm Lüfter haben (1x vorne bei den Festplatten, 1x hinten), möglichst ein Midi-Tower sein und möglichst große Grafikkarten beherbergen können. Fenster oder LEDs oder so brauche ich nicht, wenn möglich sollte es recht schlicht sein.
> Gibts da überhaupt was??
> ...



Das Sharkoon Rebel 9 dürfte dann wohl passen. Das habe ich (und noch jemand aus dem Forum... wer war das noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, es passen vorne 2 120er Lüfter rein und hinten ein 120er oder 2 80er. Außerdem würde man auch über 40cm lange Grafikkarten reinbekommen (Die müssen nurnoch erfunden werden). Und teuer ist das Gehäuse auch nicht.


edit: Kann mir jemand ein gutes und günstiges AM3-Mainboard empfehlen? in den nächsten Wochen möchte ich mein PC mit Netzteil, Prozessor, Mainboard und Ram (und gegen ende des Jahres auch noch eine Dx11 Graka) aufrüsten. Beim Prozessor habe ich an einen Phenom II X4 955 gedacht, Ram überlege ich mir noch und als Netzteil wurde mir das empfohlen.

edit2: Ich habe mir mal ein Warenkorb "zusammengebastelt". Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Soramac (1. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wuhuu...jemand der nur Vorteile beim iPhone sieht und der totale Apple-Fanboii ist gegen jemanden der mal die Nachteile auflistet und ansonsten sehr neutral ist...das rockt ^-^




Dein Aussage ist sinnlos, das rockt noch mehr!


----------



## Meriane (1. Oktober 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> edit: Kann mir jemand ein gutes und günstiges AM3-Mainboard empfehlen? in den nächsten Wochen möchte ich mein PC mit Netzteil, Prozessor, Mainboard und Ram (und gegen ende des Jahres auch noch eine Dx11 Graka) aufrüsten. Beim Prozessor habe ich an einen Phenom II X4 955 gedacht, Ram überlege ich mir noch und als Netzteil wurde mir das empfohlen.
> 
> edit2: Ich habe mir mal ein Warenkorb "zusammengebastelt". Was haltet ihr davon?



Also ich hab ja das MSI 770-C45
Ist im Test angeblich so schnell wie das von dir. Hat mehr Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten im Bios, aber weniger Anschlüsse (USB nur 6x, Firewire fehlt). Es ist aber auch günstiger.
Mir reichen die Anschlüsse auf jeden Fall. Zu den anderen Boards kann ich nichts sagen ^^


----------



## Nebola (1. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dein Aussage ist sinnlos, das rockt noch mehr!



Flamewar incoming ... 


Sehr lustige Bild, obwohl ich Katzen nicht so mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Oktober 2009)

Was ist den momentan der beste Top-Flow Kühler? Ist das immer noch der Scyhte Orochi?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Oktober 2009)

Netzteil gesucht: 

Merkmale: Kabelmanagement, max. 55-60€, sollte genügend Leistung für PhenomII 940; HD5850 samt 3 Festplatten, 2 Laufwerken und 4 Lüftern haben, wenn möglich 80+ Zertifikat.

Jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Soramac (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, weiß leider nicht viel Watt es braucht, aber habe leider nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dein Aussage ist sinnlos, das rockt noch mehr!


rofl...ich machs kurz und vernichtend:

Bevor ich mir von Mr. "Ich hab keine Ahnung von Hardware, bin aber der absolute Fanboy mit reichen Eltern, der zwar nicht alles bezahlt bekommt aber als 15jähriger trotzdem nur 1 Monat "sparen" muss um sich Highend-Hardware zu kaufen und poste nebenbei alle 3 Stunden im Hardware-Talk irgendwelche themenunbezogenen 1 Wort-Posts" über den Mund fahren lasse bzw. IRGENDWAS erzählen lasse, steht morgen früh ein 3000€-Highendrechner nebst einem Koffer mit Wertpapieren im Wert von 100 Millionen € vor meiner Haustür :>

Themawechsel? Dankeschön.


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

[erledigt]


----------



## Niranda (2. Oktober 2009)

Haste die exe schonmal als Admin ausgeführt?
Aber wenn ich "non IE/Netscape" richtig interpretiere hast du keinen Internet Explorer drauf?^^


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Haste die exe schonmal als Admin ausgeführt?
> Aber wenn ich "non IE/Netscape" richtig interpretiere hast du keinen Internet Explorer drauf?^^


Ja hab ich und den Internet Explorer ist eigentlich auch noch drauf.


----------



## Wagga (2. Oktober 2009)

Installiere mal den Internet Explorer 8, obwohl ich nicht glaube das ein Game zum Starten den IE voraussetzt und benötigt, aber sicher ist sicher.

Für alle Firefoxfreunde: *IE Tab*, um Windows Update (XP) über den Firefox laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

Wagga! Hab schon gedacht, du wärst verschollen


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Installiere mal den Internet Explorer 8, obwohl ich nicht glaube das ein Game zum Starten den IE voraussetzt und benötigt, aber sicher ist sicher.


Es geht immer noch nicht. Ich werde es mal neu downloaden und hoffen, das es dann geht.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Reicht das Netzteil (OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W) für Phenom II, HD5850 und halt den üblichen Kram? Bräuchte nämlich ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement, und das ist das günstigste was ich so finden kann.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

ja, reicht.

Ich habe ein Silverstone ST50F-230 (auch modular), welches einen Q9550 mit GTX275 ohne Probleme befeuert. Kabel sind gesleevet, die Stränge zum abnehmen sind sinnvoll aufgeteilt, Zubehör ist in Ordnung, Qualität erstklassig.
Im Idle _nicht_ zu hören. Unter Last dreht der Lüfter ein wenig auf, mehr als ein Luftrauschen hört man aber nie. Bin sehr (!) zufrieden mit dem Netzteil, auch die Länge der Kabel und die Anzahl der Anschlüsse ist top für den Preis.

edit: Rein von der Leistung sind beide Netzteile identisch. Welches besser ist kann ich nicht sagen, mit meinem bin ich aber absolut glücklich.


----------



## pampam (2. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Reicht das Netzteil (OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W) für Phenom II, HD5850 und halt den üblichen Kram? Bräuchte nämlich ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement, und das ist das günstigste was ich so finden kann.



Müsste eigendlich locker reichen, aber warte besser noch auf andere Meinungen... mit Stromverbrauch abschätzen hab ichs nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

das reicht 100%, dafür würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen.

Was ich erschreckend finde: Um Pfingsten rum habe ich mir ein 4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX 1066Mhz CL5 gekauft - für damals 42€ bei Alternate. Guter Preis, also zugeschnappt. Wo der Preis aber jetzt liegt (bei exakt dem selben Kit) ist aber nichtmehr feierlich!
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Im Preisvergleich übrigens ab 62€ gelistet. Keine Ahnung was sich Alternate dabei denkt.


----------



## pampam (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Preise sollen ja angeblich noch weiter steigen, aber die von dir genannten sind ja wirklich ein Extrembeispiel.
Arbeitsspeicher ist wieder so teuer, wie vor 2 Jahren...


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Dann werd ich mich mal zu beiden noch genauer informieren, kosten ja ungefähr gleich viel die beiden. Was heisst eigentlich "gesleevet"?

Edit: Genau wegen den hohen Arbeitsspeicher-Preisen reichts bei mir nicht für ein DDR3-System. Bei DDR2 kann ich ja meinen alten noch weiter benutzen :>


----------



## Ogil (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja - immerhin hatte ich recht als ich meinte, dass die Pleite von Qimonda zu steigenden Preisen bei Speichern fuehren wuerde. Ist doch auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (2. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wagga! Hab schon gedacht, du wärst verschollen


Ne, hatte nur die letzten Wochen sehr viel Stress und kaum Freizeit.
Selbst Wow musste darunter leiden, war keine Absicht, habe das Forum schon vermisst.
Entzugserscheinung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Oktober 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ne, hatte nur die letzten Wochen sehr viel Stress und kaum Freizeit.
> Selbst Wow musste darunter leiden, war keine Absicht, habe das Forum schon vermisst.
> Entzugserscheinung.


Oh nein. Das arme WoW.

Willkommen zurück allerdings ;D


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> rofl...ich machs kurz und vernichtend:
> 
> Bevor ich mir von Mr. "Ich hab keine Ahnung von Hardware, bin aber der absolute Fanboy mit reichen Eltern, der zwar nicht alles bezahlt bekommt aber als 15jähriger trotzdem nur 1 Monat "sparen" muss um sich Highend-Hardware zu kaufen und poste nebenbei alle 3 Stunden im Hardware-Talk irgendwelche themenunbezogenen 1 Wort-Posts" über den Mund fahren lasse bzw. IRGENDWAS erzählen lasse, steht morgen früh ein 3000&#8364;-Highendrechner nebst einem Koffer mit Wertpapieren im Wert von 100 Millionen &#8364; vor meiner Haustür :>
> 
> Themawechsel? Dankeschön.




Alles klar.


Mir fällt leider dazu nur ein Wort ein: Deutschland ...


Ich könnt dir dazu jetzt nen Roman schreiben, zu jedem Wort, was du aber mit 90% eh nicht nachvollziehen kannst und davon auch keine Ahung hast.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was heisst eigentlich "gesleevet"?



Die Kabel sind nicht einfach nur hässlich und hängen rum bunt wie sie sind, sondern sind in mehr oder weniger blickdichten Seelve gehüllt. Das ist eine Textilummantelung. Hilft sowohl dem Airflow als auch der Optik.
Wie das aussieht kannst du bei einem älteren Post von mir sehen: Klick


An euch 2 Streithähne: Es gibt Meinungsverschiedenheiten - keine Frage - aber desshalb muss man ja nicht gleich abfällig werden. Wer angefangen hat und wer der Schuldige ist ist vollkommen egal. Ihr seid wohl beide alt genug, um euch vom jeweils anderen nicht reizen zu lassen. Vergesst den Streit (ist eh eine Kleinigkeit die das nicht wert ist). Und wenn ihr euch unbedingt verbal auf die Fresse hauen wollt könnt ihr das zur Not auch noch per PM machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Ach ja, Shefanix: Wenn dir der Fertig-Sleeve nicht gefällt kannst mal mit Nils von MDPC-X reden. Der verkauft den besten erhältlichen Sleeve, damit erzielt man fantastische Ergebnisse. Leider kostet Sleeve für einen PC 42&#8364; und es ist ziemlich viel Arbeit, zumindest bei der "Einzelader-Technik". MDPC-X


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Ist das sleeven den schwer, bzw. lohnt es sich überhaupt? Und wo seh ich bei Netzteilen ob die Kabel gesleevet sind oder nicht?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist das sleeven den schwer, bzw. lohnt es sich überhaupt? Und wo seh ich bei Netzteilen ob die Kabel gesleevet sind oder nicht?



Schwer ist es nicht wenn mans einmal raus hat, nur kostet es eben viel Zeit. Z.B. wenn du den 24Pol Stecker sleeven willst musst du alle 24Kabel aus dem Stecker lösen und einzeln ummanteln.
Ob es sich lohnt musst du selber wissen, einen praktischen Nutzen hat es eigentlich nicht, es sieht nur schön aus.
Manche NT haben sind auch standardmässig gesleevt, aber da wird nur ein billiger nicht so schöner verwendet.

So sieht es zum Beispielt mit dem von MDPC-X aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Zum Vergleich der Sleeve von OCZ; der ist nicht so blickdicht und meist sind alle Kabel in einem Strang: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Und wie kriegt man die Kabel da rausgezogen? Kann man doch bestimmt auch was bei kaputt machen oder nicht? :> 
Und was müsste ich mir alles dafür kaufen?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und wie kriegt man die Kabel da rausgezogen? Kann man doch bestimmt auch was bei kaputt machen oder nicht? :>
> Und was müsste ich mir alles dafür kaufen?



Normal kannst du da nichts kaputt machen. Es sei denn du reißt wie ein Verrückter an dem Kabel an oder steckst sie nacher falsch zusammen. Zum Entfernen gibt es mehrere Methoden: 
Du könntest dir einen Pinremover kaufen mit dem du die Pins einfach rausschiebst; gibts z.B. hier einen http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-ki...as-original.htm
Ich war da aber zu geizig und hab das mit 2 Heftklammern und einem Schraubenzieher gelöst. An beiden seiten die Heftklammer so weit wie möglich reinstecken und mim Schraubenzieher den Kontakt durchschieben. Gibt aber im Netz massig Anleitungen dazu.

Der Sleeve an sich kostet je nach Qualität mehr oder weniger. Würd dir aber auch den von MDPC-X empfehlen, der sieht meiner Meinung nach am besten aus und ist auch noch bezahlbar. Und da bekommst immer noch den besten Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Paket hier dürfte für ein Netzteil mehr als ausreichen:
http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-ki...unkturpaket.htm


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Beim Paket kommt bei mir das hier: 

"404: Nicht gefunden
Die angeforderte Seite konnte leider nicht gefunden werden."

Ansonsten schonmal danke für die Info's. Ich werd mir überlegen auch mal zu sleeven wenn ich den neuen Rechner bekomme.


----------



## Sephy2k1 (2. Oktober 2009)

so hab mir mal in zusammenarbeit mit dem sticky nen pc zusammengestellt und wollt mal wissen ob ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt.
der pc sollte hauptsächlich zur videobearbeitung und zum zocken sein.
spiele à la Aion, Anno höchste Auflösung natürlich.

danke für die commis schonmal

lg
sephy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2009)

Sieht gut aus, aber du willst doch bei so einem System nicht ernsthaft ein 32bit-OS benutzen?


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

_So würde ich das machen : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gleiche Leistung -> Besserer Preis..
_


----------



## Sephy2k1 (2. Oktober 2009)

danke painsch

nur is die frage mit dem scythe mugen kühler x.x is der einfach zum einbauen oder schwer ich hab da leichte bedenken den reinzubekommen


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die Kabel sind nicht einfach nur hässlich und hängen rum bunt wie sie sind, sondern sind in mehr oder weniger blickdichten Seelve gehüllt. Das ist eine Textilummantelung. Hilft sowohl dem Airflow als auch der Optik.
> Wie das aussieht kannst du bei einem älteren Post von mir sehen: Klick



Du hast mich so neugirieg gemacht, dass ich es amliebsten probieren will, aber neuer Rechner dauert noch, und dann eh kein Geld mehr ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

Sephy2k1 schrieb:


> danke painsch
> 
> nur is die frage mit dem scythe mugen kühler x.x is der einfach zum einbauen oder schwer ich hab da leichte bedenken den reinzubekommen



_Naja , wenn du es das erste mal machst ist es sicherlich ein wenig ungewohnt..aber bei welchem ersten mal ist das nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , wenn du es das erste mal machst ist es sicherlich ein wenig ungewohnt..aber bei welchem ersten mal ist das nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht es noch 2-deutiger ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

_Sicherlich , hab jetzt aber keine Lust das weiter auzuführen.. :X_


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig zweideutig eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Mugen musst du eben hinten am Board eine Backplate anbringen, das ist vielleicht ein bisschen ungewohnt aber auch kein Problem... das muss man eben machen bevor man das Board einbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eindeutig zweideutig eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Häää ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Oktober 2009)

Kann mr jemand sagen ob sich folgende Zusammenstellung lohnt? Evtl Verbesserungsvorschläge? Habe als Graka ne 4850 1Gb von Club 3D. Auflösung zum spielen 1360x1024 (bald neuer Monitor und ne 58XX, dann wird das höher geschraubt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beim Paket kommt bei mir das hier:
> 
> "404: Nicht gefunden
> Die angeforderte Seite konnte leider nicht gefunden werden."
> ...



Hier nochmal der Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-ki...unkturpaket.htm

EDIT: Was ist denn das? Buffed zerstört schon wieder Links^^
de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-kits-+-werkzeuge/mdpc-konjunkturpaket.htm


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mr jemand sagen ob sich folgende Zusammenstellung lohnt? Evtl Verbesserungsvorschläge? Habe als Graka ne 4850 1Gb von Club 3D. Auflösung zum spielen 1360x1024 (bald neuer Monitor und ne 58XX, dann wird das höher geschraubt)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Also wenn schon : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn schon.._


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Also wenn schon :
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ja viel teurer ;<


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

_~50&#8364; mehr als das von dir verlinkte..

Ich würd zumindest das Mainboard tauschen , laut Klos soll grad Gigabyte bei den Boards noch nicht so dolle abschneiden..

-----------


Haha..der ist gut.. : 


<Mastaaa> Du.. ich brach ma ne Serial für Windows -.-
<Xiaolong> F1CKD-1CHUN-DK4UF-350R1-61N4L
<Mastaaa> Geht nicht... _


----------



## Sephy2k1 (2. Oktober 2009)

painschkes bei dem von dir geposteten vorschlag
wäre die grafikkarte nicht auch ausreichend?
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...59&agid=554

hab mich auch schon von einer 500mb festplatte getrennt mir reicht eine^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2009)

_Würd ich nicht machen , klar reicht die aus - aber wieso nicht ~20&#8364; mehr ausgeben und eine

1. aktuellere
2. schnellere
3. einfach bessere

Karte nehmen?



Ich mein nen Rechner mit nem 955,4GB DDR3,super Case,super Kühler,super Rest & einer 5850 UND Vista/Win7 für ~835&#8364; ist unschlagbar..
_


----------



## Asoriel (2. Oktober 2009)

das Sleevepaket was Rethelion meint ist das Konjunkturpaket für 42€, welches lässig für einen PC reicht.

Wer war das noch der das NT wollte? Hab eben gesehen, dass Rethelion genau das hat (OCZ ModXStream 500W), also ihn mal nach Erfahrungen fragen. Wird recht identisch zum Silverstone sein.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich war das mit dem Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaub das mit dem Sleeve werd ich mir ernsthaft überlegen, ist halt immer sone Geldsache :>


----------



## pampam (2. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das Sleevepaket was Rethelion meint ist das Konjunkturpaket für 42€, welches lässig für einen PC reicht.
> 
> Wer war das noch der das NT wollte? Hab eben gesehen, dass Rethelion genau das hat (OCZ ModXStream 500W), also ihn mal nach Erfahrungen fragen. Wird recht identisch zum Silverstone sein.



Habe auch erst vor einigen Tagen nach einem NT gefragt. Mir wurde das Cooler Master RealPower M 520W empfohlen. Werde ich mir warscheinlich auch die nächsten Tage bestellen.


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es geht immer noch nicht. Ich werde es mal neu downloaden und hoffen, das es dann geht.


Okay da war wohl etwas am Download nicht ganz okay. Jetzt geht es.


----------



## Niranda (2. Oktober 2009)

@Wagga:
Doch es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man IE5 oder IE8 drauf hat.
Es gibt durchaus Anwendungen, die auf diese Dienste/Daten/Dateien zugreifen, um einen eigenen Browser darzustellen. Zum Beispiel der Steamclient... das ist eig auch nur ein IE ^^

Was ist Click&Buy eig fürn schrott...
da will ich mir mal ganz legal (usenet ist nicht illigal! xD) Musik kaufen, aber ich bleib bei der bestätigungsseite für iTunes bei click&buy hängen.. >_<
click&nothing wäre passender -.-"


----------



## Wagga (2. Oktober 2009)

Ok, ich dachte eher an Games, wie WoW, GTA und so.
Braucht man Steam nicht nur für die einmalige Registierung und für das Login für Mutiplayer ?
Sry, ich spiele kein CS und andere Egoshooter.
Bzw. Valvegames.
Deswegen wusste ichs nicht.
Danke für die Aufklärung, man kann ja nicht alles wissen.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wer war das noch der das NT wollte? Hab eben gesehen, dass Rethelion genau das hat (OCZ ModXStream 500W), also ihn mal nach Erfahrungen fragen. Wird recht identisch zum Silverstone sein.



Naja was soll ich sagen, es erfüllt seinen Zweck und ich kann nichts beanstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fiepen tuts nicht und übermässig laut ist es auch nicht, wobei ich glaube, dass der Lüfter das einzige ist was ich von meinem PC höre.
Das nächste Mal wirds aber ein Bequiet, die sind wirklich lautlos und haben ein paar nette Sachen mitgeliefert.

EDIT: Müssen Festplatten eigentlich noch aktiv gekühlt werden, bzw brauchen die überhaupt Frischluft?
Ich überleg mir grad ob ich ne Festplatte in ein Gehäuse packen kann, dass innen mit Schaumstoff ausgelegt ist, zur Entkopplung und Lautstärken-Verringerung.
Und da würde halt gar keine Luft mehr ran kommen.


----------



## Niranda (2. Oktober 2009)

@wagga:
schonwieder liegst du falsch xD
GTA IV hat im Hauptmenü einen browser, sonst könntest du die Videos nicht sehen.
WOW hat im Luncher einen browser, sonst könntest du diese updates, news und schönen artworks nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steam ist eig ganz gut geworden, auch der Support ist schnell, freundlich, zuverlässig und hilfsbereit - auf deutsch sogar.
In Steam kann man sich nun einloggen und kommt auf die offizielle Valve-Seite, wo's spiele usw. gibt.
Dann gibts noch eine Community-Seite für die Gruppen, Events, einladungen etc.
Dann gibts eine Rubrik für die Spielesammlung, wo man auch "externe" Spiele, also Spiele die nicht über Steam vertrieben werden "einbinden" - eig nur eine verknüpfung anzeigen lassen.
Es gibt auch ein extra Fenster für die Freunde inkl Chat und Voicefunktion. InGame-Overlay (ähnlich xFire) ist auch drin. Vorraussetzung: das Spiel (auch externe) wurden über Steam gestartet und sind kompatibel dazu.

Hoffe hab etwas licht ins dunkle gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam ist übrigends zu einer Spieleplattform auch für Dritte angewachsen. Es werden auch nun Titel von Ubisoft darüber vertrieben.
Ist so eig ganz nice finde ich, bloß die Sicherheit bzgl Accounthijacking lässt noch zu wünschen übrig.

Nira ^.^


----------



## Soramac (2. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Steam könnte ich Left 4 Dead nicht zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (2. Oktober 2009)

Hatte grad mal wieder den Bluescreen mit der Meldung: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Liegt wohl an fehlerhaften Treibern...könnte mir denken dass es am Onboard Sound liegt den ich noch nicht installiert hab...
aber wo kann ich mir nochmal den Text vom Bluescreen angucken? der wird doch irgendwo gespeichert?


----------



## Medmius (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner alten G-15;

Als ich heute morgen meinen Computer gestartet habe, funktionierte sie auf einmal nicht richtig und hat angefangen zu spinnen;

Wenn ich eine Taste drücke, bleibt sie hängen und ich kann nix mehr dagegen unternehmen; --> Wenn ich z.B. s drücke kommt sowas raus : ssssssssssssssssssssssssss... bis in alle Ewigkeiten.

Seit 30 Minuten scheint sie zu funktionieren, aber nur, wenn ich die Taste "a" drücke. Das heisst, wenn ich einen Buchstaben drücke passiert nix. Wenn ich jedoch die Taste a zusammen mit dem Buchstaben drücke ist alles in Ordnung;
(Beispiel: Ich drücke "s", reagiert die Tastatur nicht. Ich bleibe auf a stehen und drücke dann "s"  reagiert die Tastatur erst.)
Die G-Tasten und die Multimedia Tasten kann ich aber ganz normal benutzen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Ich liebe die alte G-15 und habe bis jetzt noch keine andere Tastatur gefunden, die so gut ist und würde sie deswegen nur ungerne umtauschen.

(Falls sich jemand fragt, wie ich all die "a" 's hier schreiben konnte; ctrl+c und ctrl+v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Medmius


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Treiber schon aktuallisiert?


----------



## Medmius (3. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Treiber schon aktuallisiert?



Ja, alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Habe diesen Treiber;
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/180&...cl=de,de?osid=1


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, fällt da nichts genaues ein. Schonmal nach so einem Problem gegoogelt oder gibts noch Garantie?

An einem anderen Computer schonmal getestet?


----------



## Medmius (3. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm, fällt da nichts genaues ein. Schonmal nach so einem Problem gegoogelt oder gibts noch Garantie?
> 
> An einem anderen Computer schonmal getestet?



Gegoogelt habe ich, habe jedoch nichts ähnliches Gefunden.
Die Garantie ist schon seit einem Jahr abgelaufen. Wenn ich die Tastatur einfach nur neu kaufen könnte, wäre es kein Problem. Da Logitech jedoch auf die dumme Idee gekommen ist, die Tastatur überhaupt nicht mehr herzustellen kann ich sie ausser bei Ebay nirgendwo finden. Und die Preise bei Ebay sind mir zu teuer.

Wenn es euch weiterhelfen könne; Wenn ich meinen Computer neustarte, muss ich erstmal 2 Minuten warten, damit überhaupt irgendeine Taste funktioniert.
Danach läuft die Tastatur ca. 5 Minuten ohne Probleme; ich kann schreiben, was immer ich auch will. Danach kommt der Teil mit den hangengebliebenen Tasten und schlussendlich der Teil mit "a".

An einem anderen Computer kann ich sie nicht testen, da ich momentan den einzigen Computer zu Hause habe.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-967599-0102-...4806&sr=8-3

Da hast du recht, auch nur gebraucht zu kriegen ;/

Die neue magste auch nicht, also die G15 Orange


Aber teste mal die Tastatur wenn es geht an einem anderen Computer, ob da genau das selbe ist.


----------



## Niranda (3. Oktober 2009)

Sora?
Wenn ich mit dem PC ipa files downloade, wie bekomm ich die auf dem iphone installiert? (sind gecrackt^^)

@G15 prob:
Probier erstmal nen anderen USB-Port aus, wirt manchmal wunder =)


----------



## Medmius (3. Oktober 2009)

Die neue hat mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich gefallen. Ich habe mich an die grösse der alten G-15 gewöhnt. Auch das blaue leuchten und der einklappbare LCD-Screen sind mir ans herz gewachsen. Ich habe mir überlegt, ob die G11 mir weiterhelfen kann. Jedoch ist bei der G11 die anordnung der Tasten ein bisschen komisch. Oder aber es existieren 2 verschiedene G11; http://tweakers.net/ext/i/productsurvey/4831/3331.jpg

Habe schon alle 10 USB Ports ausprobiert, hat leider nicht weitergeholfen.


----------



## Niranda (3. Oktober 2009)

hat sich erledigt =/ war grad zu blöd zu tippen bei google xD
wieso ist die anordnung komisch? die ist wie bei meiner G15 (btw die neue G15 wird G15refresh genannt) ^^


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Sephy2k1 schrieb:


> danke painsch
> 
> nur is die frage mit dem scythe mugen kühler x.x is der einfach zum einbauen oder schwer ich hab da leichte bedenken den reinzubekommen



Ist schrottig zum montieren, hält aber bombenfest, wenn er mal dran ist. Aber es stört einfach, daß der Kühler direkt mit der Backplane verschraubt wird.
Hätte man auf jedenfall eleganter lösen können.



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mr jemand sagen ob sich folgende Zusammenstellung lohnt? Evtl Verbesserungsvorschläge? Habe als Graka ne 4850 1Gb von Club 3D. Auflösung zum spielen 1360x1024 (bald neuer Monitor und ne 58XX, dann wird das höher geschraubt)



Würde mir das Asus-Board holen, welches Painschkes gepostet hat. Gigabyte kämpft bei den Chipsätzen noch mit diversen Bugs, deren Behebung wohl noch die eine oder andere Bios-Version in Anspruch nimmt.



Meriane schrieb:


> Hatte grad mal wieder den Bluescreen mit der Meldung: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> Liegt wohl an fehlerhaften Treibern...könnte mir denken dass es am Onboard Sound liegt den ich noch nicht installiert hab...
> aber wo kann ich mir nochmal den Text vom Bluescreen angucken? der wird doch irgendwo gespeichert?



Wird in einen Dump-File Namens Memory.dmp gespeichert, welches sich bevorzugt im Windows-Ordner aufhält. Zum öffnen brauchst du den Debugger von Microsoft und musst dir die entsprechenden Symbole runterladen, damit du mit dem Inhalt auch etwas anfangen kannst.


----------



## aseari (3. Oktober 2009)

Hmm also nochmal zum Gehäuse:
Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy und das Xigmatek Asgard.
Mir persönlich gefällt das Asgard besser... Habt ihr noch irgendwas worauf ich bei dem Gehäuse achten muss oder so??


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

So, ich bin wieder da nachdem sich gestern um 20 Uhr mal wieder das Inet verabschiedet hat.. wird langsam zur Gewohnheit : /
Da konnte dann den ganzen Abend keine IP mehr abgerufen werden, heute morgen ging es wieder und der Router zeigte auch an dass er verbunden wäre. Internet war aber trotzdem noch keins da, auch wenn der Router es behauptet hat. Nachdem ich alles ausprobiert hab was wir eingefallen ist hab ich mal wieder den alten T-Com Router (Eumex 704PC) versucht und siehe da - es geht. Daher gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus dass der Linksys (WRT54GL) einfach den Geist aufgegeben hat... 
Eingestellt sind beide gleich nur scheint der Linksys entweder das Inet nicht zu routen oder sonst irgendein Problem zu haben.
(Was mich etwas wundert : wenn ich den Eumex benutze leuchtet die LAN-LED am Splitter orange, wenn der Linksys dranhängt ist die grün.. keine Ahnung was das heisst)
Jedenfalls ist der Eumex natürlich keine Dauerlösung (nicht nur weil er kein WLAN hat), daher bräuchte ich einen neuen Router. Da ich mit Linksys ansonsten eigentlich immer zufrieden war hab ich mir mal den hier angeschaut, aber der hat einige negative Bewertungen die alles andere als gut klingen... Das (selbe?) Modell ohne N-WLAN hat dagegen nur gute Bewertungen, aber eigentlich würde ich schon gerne einen mit N nehmen, auch wenn wir aktuell kein N-WLAN Gerät haben. 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen anderen Router empfehlen (oder habt ne Idee was das Problem bei dem Linksys ist) bzw. die schlechten Bewertungen des WRT160N widerlegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (3. Oktober 2009)

Sora, hast du dein üPhone schon auf 3.1 geupdated?^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, schon lange.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

aseari ich liste dir mal die Vor-/Nachteile der beiden auf. Optik mal außen vor gelassen, da finde ich beide ebenbürtig.

Rebel9 Pro:
-in der Front kann man 2x120mm montieren
-es können auch die größten CPU-Kühler montiert werden
-auch die längsten Grafikkarten passen rein
Contra:
etwas dünne Bleche
Innenraum nicht lackiert

Asgard Pro:
-komplett werkzeugfreie Montage
-innen lackiert
-Tray mit Kabelmanagement und Öffnung für Backplate-Montage ohne MB-Ausbau
Contra:
-Kühler bis max. 15cm Höhe
-nur ein Lüfter in der Front möglich


Das Rebel9 habe ich hier und bin davon absolut überzeugt und positiv überrascht.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein RAM ist von Corsair ist auch ein guter Hersteller oder?

Ist es auch wichtig von der Festplatte den Hersteller zu wissen oder eher unwichtig?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

Corsair ist prinzipiell ein guter Hersteller, ja. Welches Modell ist es denn genau? Da gibts nämlich himmelweite Unterschiede. Wenn es ein XMS2 ist, dann ists super. Dominator wäre noch besser.


Wenn du den PC verkaufen willst würde ich auf jeden Fall die genaue Bezeichnung der Festplatte angeben.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich die mit einem Programm irgendwo nachlesen ohne die Festplatte auszubauen und auf dem Aufkleber draufzuschauen?^^


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch alles so genau wie möglich angeben. Bei der Festplatte, naja: Wenn es eine wirklich gute ist, dann wärst du dumm, sie nicht genauer zu spezifizieren. Wenn es ne ältere ist, dann würde ich halt etwas wie:

500 GB SATA Samsung 7200 U/min 

schreiben. Reicht dann im Prinzip auch. Denn die typische Ebay-Zielgruppe wird jetzt nicht unbedingt auch mit Typ-Angabe zu googeln anfangen um zu sehen, wie hoch die I/O-Performance ist, oder die Zugriffszeit, wieviel Platter das Teil hat und so weiter.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Oktober 2009)

HA!
Da zerbrech ich mir jetzt Stundenlang meinen Kopf und dabei ist die Lösung so einfach: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/HDD-Zu...bel::11380.html

Ich hab überlegt wie ich mir am besten ein Festplattengehäuse zusammenbaue, das Hotswap fähig ist; d.h. ich will nur die Festplatte samt Rahmen ins Gehäuse stecken und dann passt das. Hab jetzt daran gedacht mir eine SATA-Kupplung zu bauen oder einen Adapter, und jetzt finde ich das Teil von Silverstone...Problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr schonmal ein SATA-Kabel aufgeschnitten? Das ist doch zum verzweifeln, da bastle ich lieber an einem Netzwerkkabel wie an den Dingern^^


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

Everest gibt das an, unter Datenträger - Physikalische Laufwerke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist dein MacBook eigentlich schon angekommen?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

sollten viele Programme können, Everest zB. kann es.

edit:

Klos: Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Rethelion: Der Preis ist ja absolut human. Greif zu!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lade gerade die Risen-Demo runter. Noch ~200MB, aber ich hab nichtmal 200KB/s.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also, den Typ der Festplatte sieht man auch im Normalfall, wenn man ganz simpel auf das Device mit Rechtsklick unter Properties im Reiter Hardware schaut.
Bei mir steht da der Typ dabei. Schau einfach mal.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Okay, danke.

EspCap

Nein noch nicht, sollte aber am Montag-Donnerstag ankommen, laut UPS Verfolgung.

Ziemlich lustig wo sich das kleine MacBook Pro überall befindet.

NARITA, JP 

SHANGHAI, CN

Festplatte: SAMSUNG HD502IJ

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/pre...SpinPoint+F1+DT


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

> NARITA, JP
> 
> SHANGHAI, CN


Wow, kommt wohl direkt aus der Herstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte jetzt eher gedacht dass das aus irgendeinem europäischen Zwischenlager kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Spinpoint F1 ist gut. Unbedingt dazu schreiben!


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, kommt wohl direkt aus der Herstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Habe den Anti-Glare Bildschirm bestellt, das ist keine Standardkonfiguration und wurde bei Apple mit 4 Werkstagen angezeigt. Ohne dem Anti-Glare Bildschirm wären es nur 24 Stunden gewesen, sprich da sind anscheinend wie du gesagt hast, irgendwo ein Zwischenlager wo die MacBook's Pro mit der Standardkonfiguration auf Lager sind, was die 24 Stunden Lieferung betrifft.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion: Der Preis ist ja absolut human. Greif zu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm eigentlich wollte ich meine Festplatten ja seitlich ins Gehäuse schieben, damits nicht zu breit wird. 
Vll bau ich doch was eigenes, SATA-SATA-Adapter gibt es ja auch bei Caseking^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Da ich mir ja neue Hardware bestellen will, hier noch ne kleine Frage:

Im Moment hab ich den PhenomII 940 in der Auswahl, also AM2+, wäre es da nicht schlauer gleich den PhenomII 955/965 zu nehmen? Ich denke mal diese werden schon spürbare Mehrleistung haben, kosten dafür aber kaum mehr. Sind zwar AM3 CPU's aber sollten doch trotzdem auf die AM2+ Boards passen oder nicht?

Edit: Und nochwas, kann ich auch µATX-Boards nehmen? Sollte doch eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

Warum µATX? Ist in jedem Bereich kleiner, auch im Funktionsumfang. Außerdem sieht es unglaublich bescheuert aus in nem normalen Tower. Aber prinzipiell machts keinen Unterschied.

Der 955 kostet nur 5€ mehr als der 940er. Sind aber 200Mhz Unterschied. Da beide eine TDP von 125W haben würde ich den 955er kaufen. Der 965er ist mit 140W angegeben und nochmal teurer. Einzige Alternative wäre ein 945 mit 95W TDP.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also, wenn du schon einen AM3 nimmst, dann würde ich doch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und ein AM3-Board mit DDR3-Ram kaufen.
Aber natürlich passt der auch auf ein AM2+. Soviel teurer wäre aber dann die Lösung mit AM3 und DDR3-Ram auch nicht. Von daher!

Und ob µATX oder ATX ist völlig wurst. Das gibt ja nur die Form des Boards an. Allerdings ist die Auswahl bei µATX-Boards lange nicht so gut, sondern hält sich doch eher in Grenzen. Wieso willst du denn µATX?

Von der Mehrleistung eines 955ers wirst du in Spielen immo nichts merken. Klar ist sie vorhanden, wenn auch nicht so dicke, aber für Spiele reicht auch ein 940er locker. Wenn du da jetzt mit nem 955 oder gar 965 ein paar FPS mehr hast, dann ist das messbar, aber nicht spürbar.

Ich würde dennoch auch gleich an deiner Stelle einen 955er nehmen, aber eben gleich mit AM3-Plattform. Das macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett.
Einen 965 würde ich nicht nehmen. Die 30 Euro kannst du dir sparen. Das Ding frisst sackviel Strom und wird auch verdammt warm. Nahe dem, was AMD als gesundes Maximum angibt.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber vielleicht auch nen 750er Intel ins Auge fassen. Kostet aktuell auch nur 150 Euro und ist bei weitem sparsamer unterwegs.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd ja komplett auf AM3 umsteigen, nur mangelts am Kleingeld. Der DDR3-Speicher würde zuviel kosten, jetzt kann ich noch meinen vorhandenen DDR2 benutzen.

Das mit µATX hab ich nur gefragt, weil ich irgendwie soviele Finde. Das XFX nForce 8300 zum Beispiel.

Welcher Intel ist denn von der Leistung her mit dem 955/940er gleichzusetzen? Theoretisch könnt ich ja dann mein Board behalten, nur wär dann nixmehr mit Rechner verkaufen für Geld... Teufelskreis :/

Aber wenn es dann ein AM2-Board wird, kauf ich mir lieber den 955er, weil wenn ich dann mal wieder Geld hab kann ich auf DDR3 umrüsten. Sonst müsste ich dafür gleich wieder ne neue CPU kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

Der Q9550 ist ein kleines wenig schneller als der 940, hat aber deutlich höheres OC-Potential, bleibt kühler und braucht weniger Strom. Dafür kostet er aber auch mehr, ebenso Intel-Boards.

Für 280€ bekommst du aber den Q9550 inkl. Highend-Board (EP45-Extreme).

Was aber sinnvoller wäre: Ein Core i5. Brachiale Leistung und preislich der Wahnsinn. Da kommt dann allerdings auch noch DDR3 dazu.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal 3 Beispiele, mit jeweils andere CPU:

Nummer 1: *Klick*

Nummer 2: *Klick*

Nummer 3: *Klick*

Deutliche Preisunterschiede, wobei bei jedem noch das Netzteil fehlt, da es das ModXStream 500W nicht bei HWV gibt.

Edit: Bei Nummer 1 Fehler unterlaufen... falsches Mainboard. Wird gleich aktualisiert.
Edit2: Aktualisiert!


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte jetzt bei Intel eigentlich auch an einen 750er Lynnfield. Das heißt aber nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch neues Board und DDR3-Ram.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

eindeutig die Nummer 2.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Das wären dann mit NT 720&#8364; Euro, das übersteigt bei weitem das, was ich an Geld zur Verfügung habe :>

Edit: Sind 200&#8364; für E8400, ECS P43T-A2, 480W Xilence-Power NT, 9800GT, Gehäuse + 2GB RAM in Ordnung?


----------



## Niranda (3. Oktober 2009)

aso, also kein jailbreak?^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

naja, das würde ich für 300-350€ verscherbeln. 200€ sind doch arg wenig.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Hmm... 300-350. Der Neupreis war glaube ich bei 370€ oder sowas. Hab halt ein Angebot bekommen, ein Freund würds mir für 200 abkaufen. 300 wären schon ordentlich, dann würds aufjedenfall was großes werden als Neuanschaffung :>


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> aso, also kein jailbreak?^^




Ja, halte nicht so viel von Jailbreaks und habe mich damit auch noch nie wirklich befasst.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

naja, dann gibs ihm halt für 250€. Für ihn passt der Preis, für dich der Erlos.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin grad am überlegen das Teil bei ebay reinzusetzen, mein Kumpel meint ihm wär nen neuer Rechner sowieso Lieber, als was gebrauchtes. Nur weiss ich nicht ob das von ihm grade ernst gemeint war oder nicht.

Wie viel kann man denn bei ebay dafür verlangen? Die genannten 300€ - 350€ ?


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

> Ja, halte nicht so viel von Jailbreaks und habe mich damit auch noch nie wirklich befasst.


Das wurde mit OS 3.0 (und besonders dem 3GS) auch relativ unnötig imho. 
Wenn man nicht gerade gecrackte Apps intallieren will bekommt man eigentlich kaum noch Vorteile gegenüber einem 3GS mit OS 3.0, und auch ohne 3GS ist es nicht mehr wirklich nötig finde ich.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2009)

ja, dürfte bei eBay hinkommen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Also die Preise sind ja schon sehr unterschiedlich bei den Einzelnen Lädem im Internet. Hab grad mal bei Mindfactory, HoH, Alternate und HWV das gleich zusammengestellt. 

HWV: 721,50€
Mindfactory: 750,61€
HoH: 759,60
Alternate: 806,34

Leider ist die Auswahl nicht immer so berauschend. Bei Mindfactory gibts keine OCZ Netzteile, Bei HoH kein LanCool Gehäuse etc. 

Hab mich auch jetzt dazu entschieden meine Hardware bei eBay reinzusetzen. Hab dann zwar einige Tage keinen Rechner mehr, aber was will man machen :>


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Werd morgen auch meine 2x Z5500, 2x Bildschirme, AMD Phenom 9850, 9800GT XFX, LC Power 420 Watt Netzteil, Xbox und meinen PC verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2009)

Boa krass, ich wünschte ich hätte nur die hälfte davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist wirklich hart, das alles zu verkaufen, weil man sich mal vorstellen muss, was man dafür hat. Einen 15,4 Notebook ....


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm... 2x Z5500? Wieso hast du da 2 von? oO


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab eigl 3

Sprich hab von Logitech 2 als Garantie bekommen.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei meinem Chatfenster die makierten Buttons auf die linke Seite des Chats bekomme?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2009)

Chatter, Prat etc. Geht nur mit Addon.

Btw. falsches Forum dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2009)

Rechtsklick auf das Fenster - Fenster freigeben

Falls aber das ganze Fenster nach links rutscht oder nicht funktoniert, hängts vom UI des Interfaces ab.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2009)

_PdC <3

_


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Chatter, Prat etc. Geht nur mit Addon.



Sollte ohne AddOns gehen, hatte es ja die ganze Zeit auf der linken Seite, hab nur versehentlich das Chatfenster zu weit nach links geschoben, und die Buttons haben sich dann auf der rechten Seite positioniert.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Btw. falsches Forum dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsches Forum? Im WoW Forum poste ich das nicht, da wird man ja nur geflamt^^



> Rechtsklick auf das Fenster - Fenster freigeben



Ich meine nur die Buttons mit den Pfeilen, nicht das ganze Fenster.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei meinem Chatfenster die makierten Buttons auf die linke Seite des Chats bekomme?


Mir stellt sich die Frage warum die auf der rechten Seite sind? Normalerweise sind sie immer links. Wird wohl eines deiner Addons dafür verantwortlich sein.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze zwar ein Chataddon, aber imho verschieben die sich auch ohne automatisch auf die andere Seite wenn man den Chat zu weit an den Rand zieht...


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich benutze zwar ein Chataddon, aber imho verschieben die sich auch ohne automatisch auf die andere Seite wenn man den Chat zu weit an den Rand zieht...



Genau. Nur leider passiert das nur wenn ich es über den linken Rand ziehe, umgekehert nicht. :-/


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _PdC <3
> 
> _



PdK .... tztztztztz .... unwissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2009)

_Ach das war Pdk? Das sieht aus wie PdC.. :X

War bis jetzt nur PdC..naja nach 5 Tagen 80 sein.. _


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2009)

Guckst du links, 10 Leute im Grid (?), in ner 5er ini ist man eig nicht zu 10. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat hier schon jemand "Risen"? Wenn ja, ist das gut? Demo laden dauert bei meiner Leitung leider zu lange :>


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Demo fand ich recht gut. Nur was mich ein wenig gestört hat: Für die Steuerung, insbesondere im Kampf, war ich anfangs zu blöd. Und das Intro-Video sieht furchtbar aus. Ansonsten ist die Grafik okay und das Spiel sieht vielversprechend aus. Vielleicht hol ich es mir. Leider ist die Demo viel zu kurz.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2009)

moni ne frage hab nen problem mit meiner tastertur. Ist ne logitech multimedia bla bla bla sry kein ahnung wie die richtig heist, aber zum problem manchma muss ich mehr mals die tasten hämmern damit die schreibt oder machma drückt die tastertur die tasten wen ich sie gerdückt habe schreibt die weiter 
muss ich ne neue haben? wen ja welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen budget 30 € pls melden.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen (vollkommen kostenlos) deine Schreibweiße zu überdenken. Deinen Text muss man mehrmals lesen, um überhaupt ansatzweiße dein Problem zu verstehen. 

Versteh ich es richtig, dass die Tastatur manchmal nicht auf einen Tastendruck reagiert und manchmal auch klemmt? Bau sie mal außeinander und reinige sie, aber nicht feucht (Feucht nur die Tasten)! Bevor du das machst, kannst du aber auch mal noch nen anderen PC oder USB-Port versuchen.

Hast du schonmal auf die Tastatur eingehämmert, runtergeworfen, in Cola gebadet oder sonst was? Falls nein: Auf Garantie umtauschen lassen.



ach btw: Ich lade gerade 1,6GB Patch runter. Ich werd wohl doch nochmal WoW testen. Sollte es meinen Druiden nichtmehr geben fang ich auf nem neuen Server an. Wo spielt ihr denn? Ich wollte entweder auf Dethecus oder Gilneas, alternativ Destromath.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

Soa ich hab jetzt meinen Eltern bei Dell mal ein Notebook zusammengebaut, soll hauptsächlich fürs Internet, Office und so Sachen herhalten.
Was haltet ihr denn von dem Teil und seht ihr irgendwo verbesserungswürdige Sachen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte noch die CPU upgraden auf P8600/P7570 kostet 70/80€; wobei ich glaube das meinen Eltern der 6670 reicht.
Eine 9300M für 60€ gäbs auch noch. Was mich nur stört, da steht nirgends die verbaute WLan-Karte, bei den Inspiron konnte man die wenigstens einstellen.
Achja 53€ gehen schon für den Unfallschutz weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und jetzt fällt mir grad auf warum die Vostro im Vergleich zum Inspiron so günstig sind; da fehlt ja noch die Mwst -.-


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> als erstes würde ich dir empfehlen (vollkommen kostenlos) deine Schreibweiße zu überdenken. Deinen Text muss man mehrmals lesen, um überhaupt ansatzweiße dein Problem zu verstehen.
> 
> Versteh ich es richtig, dass die Tastatur manchmal nicht auf einen Tastendruck reagiert und manchmal auch klemmt? Bau sie mal außeinander und reinige sie, aber nicht feucht (Feucht nur die Tasten)! Bevor du das machst, kannst du aber auch mal noch nen anderen PC oder USB-Port versuchen.
> 
> ...




Besser gehts garnicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befinde mich zurzeit auf Gilneas Horde, aber dachte ich werde auf Destromath transferieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Such es dir aus, kann dir immer behilflich sein.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

Auf Gilneas war ich schon ne ganze Zeit aktiv, auf Destromath hab ich nur mal reingespickelt, aber da wollte ich schon immer mal hin. Was es letztenendes wird weiß ich noch nicht, auf beiden war (damals zumindest) sehr viel los. Auf Gilneas konnte man T4 problemlos random gehen, T5 hat man auch immer jemand gefunden und für T6 gabs (bei mir in der Gilde) gleich 2 Stammgruppen.

ich weiß eben nicht, ob ein PvP-Realm das richtige für mich ist, da ich eher der "Hobby"-PvP Spieler bin.


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, ich mag gerne eher PvP und würde Destromath mehr bevorzugen. Im PvE Teil ist Gilneas net schlecht, aber für PvP ist es für mich leider der schlechtere Server.

Mein Paket wandert durch die ganze Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUMBAI, IN  	04.10.2009  	10:55  	ABFAHRTSSCAN

	04.10.2009 	9:00 	ANKUNFTSSCAN

PAMPANGA, PH 	04.10.2009 	5:11 	ABFAHRTSSCAN

NARITA, JP 	03.10.2009 	21:49 	ABFAHRTSSCAN

	03.10.2009 	19:51 	ANKUNFTSSCAN

SHANGHAI, CN 	03.10.2009 	17:25 	ABFAHRTSSCAN

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 	03.10.2009 	0:58 	PAKETDATEN WERDEN BEI DER ZOLLABWICKLUNG VERARBEITET. ZOLLABFERTIGUNG WIRD ERWARTET / VON ZOLLBEHÖRDE FREIGEGEBEN. NUN UNTERWEGS ZUR ZURSTELLUNG.

SHANGHAI, CN 	03.10.2009 	1:19 	ABFAHRTSSCAN

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 	02.10.2009 	16:14 	PAKETDATEN WERDEN BEI DER ZOLLABWICKLUNG VERARBEITET. ZOLLABFERTIGUNG WIRD ERWARTET

SHANGHAI, CN 	02.10.2009 	20:48 	EXPORTSCAN

	02.10.2009 	20:38 	HUBSCAN

	02.10.2009 	12:18 	HERKUNFTSSCAN

CN 	02.10.2009 	23:35 	RECHNUNGSINFORMATIONEN ERHALTEN


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

das heißt, es ist gerade in Köln. Immerhin schonmal in Deutschland. Kommt also wohl nächste Woche an.


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Jep, Dienstag sollte es ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

tolle Sache

WoW zu patchen ist ja immer noch der gleiche Müll...das bekommt Blizzard wohl nichtmehr auf die Reihe.


Eventuell hol ich mir Risen und spiel das, jetzt teste ich aber nochmal WoW. Am meisten freu ich mich aber auf Diablo III.


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Jep Diablo 3 .. wird wohl noch dauern. Denke mal das kommt erst nach der dritten WoW Erweiterung Cataclysm.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

ich denke auch frühestens zu Weihnachten 2010. Leider. Das ist zumindest Wunschdenken. Realistisch betrachtet glaube ich eher 2011.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe mein problem gefunden: Irgendwas in meiner Sidebar ist kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hatte ich 2 Tage die Sidebar deaktiviert (weil mir die Prozesse zu schade waren) und keine Probleme gehabt (abgesehen davon das ich startschwierigkeiten habe) und gerade aus Jux wollte ich mal nachgucken, starte also die Sidebar, sie lädt und BUMM Bluescreen!


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hattest du mal versucht, eine Systemwiederherstellung zu machen oder inzwischen mal neu aufgesetzt? Die Fehlermeldung passt eigentlich nicht dazu.
Wie gesagt, wenn du willst, kannst du mal nochmal eine Dump schicken, dann schau ich nochmal drüber. Wäre vielleicht mal ganz interessant, ne zweite als Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie fügt man bei Css nochmal Waffen skins ein ? das will nicht klappen -.-


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2009)

Fpsbanana hat da n Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.fpsbanana.com/tuts/53
Skins sind aber imho in der ESL verboten, nur als Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2009)

Naja hat jetzt auch so geklappt ^^, ich spiele ja auch keine ESL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Finds immer lustig wie die möchte gern pro WoW Arena Gamer mit ihrem UI Videos machen und dann in den Tunieren ohne Addons und ohne ihrem UI dann zocken müssen xD


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab damals in der Arena nur das Standardinterface mit ein paar kleinen Addons (Proximo, Archud, XPerl) gehabt und hat auch geklappt, so viele Addons braucht man gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, jetzt hab ich ein paar mehr, aber ich mach auch kaum noch PvP, besser gesagt gar keins, eigentlich bin ich nur noch zu den Raids on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich z.B. lade mir zwar Css Waffenskins runter, aber nur welche die auch wirklich gut aussehen, ich hole mir z.B. nichtn en SKin wodurch ne Pistole wie nen Maschingewehr aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man einen PC verkauft, formatiert man ihn ja wie es üblich ist und spielt dann Windows drauf und die Treiber.


Gibts da irgendwie ein Programm, was den PC ganz formatiert, das einfach nichts mehr drauf ist oder ist das das normale formatieren von Windows?


----------



## Niranda (4. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Werd morgen auch meine 2x Z5500,* 2x Bildschirme*, AMD Phenom 9850, 9800GT XFX, LC Power 420 Watt Netzteil, Xbox und meinen PC verkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was für bildschirme?
brauche einen^^ bzw mein mann

Bzgl formatierung:
Es gibt sunne tools, die du auf CD/DVD brennst.
Bootest dann von der CD/DVD und führst nen Erase durch.
Eine Formatierte (durch windows formatiert) zu verkaufen ist... als würdest du jmden dein leben in büchern geben - ins kleinste Detail aufgeschrieben.
Man kann alles wiederherstellen


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man einen PC verkauft, formatiert man ihn ja wie es üblich ist und spielt dann Windows drauf und die Treiber.
> 
> 
> Gibts da irgendwie ein Programm, was den PC ganz formatiert, das einfach nichts mehr drauf ist oder ist das das normale formatieren von Windows?



Schau dir mal DBAN an, mit dem kannst du ein bootfähiges Medium zum sichern Löschen erstellen: http://www.dban.org/


----------



## Niranda (4. Oktober 2009)

jupp, genau sowas meinte ich =)


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Einmal den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Syncmaster-Wi...2585&sr=8-1

und einmal den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Hanns-G-HANNS-G-Hi221...2615&sr=1-1

Bieten beite ein sauberes Bild, keine Pixelfehler oder Sonstige Kratzer im Bildschirm oder im Rahmen.


EDIT: Zu dem formatieren, könnt ihr mir das etwas besser erklären, kenn mich da mit den Begriffen net so wirklich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übringes ein Z5500 wurde eben schon abgeholt, verkaufe das net über Ebay sondern über http://www.quoka.de/

Man stellt es rein, ein Preis der entweder Fest oder noch handelbar ist, dann ein Foto und eine ganz kurze Beschreibung, meistens nur eine Beschreibung vom Gerät und das Gerät wird dann abgeholt.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2009)

Was macht man, wenn man neu aufsetzen will, aber die Vista-DVD nichtmehr findet? oO


----------



## Meriane (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du deinen Key noch hast kannst du dir vielleicht eine Vista dvd von einem Kumpel ausleiehen?


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn man neu aufsetzen will, aber die Vista-DVD nichtmehr findet? oO



Sich bei einem Freund, Kollegen, ... eine Vista-DVD ausleihen, diese brennen und bei der Installation den eigenen Key angeben?^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne keinen der Vista hat. Alles XP-Nutzer die meinen Vista sei Sch**ße. Gibts die RC-Version von Win7 noch? xD


----------



## Meriane (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei WinFuture gibts den anscheinend immer noch...
http://winfuture.de/news,46916.html


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hätte da mal ne Frage: Zum Start von W7 am 22. Oktober wollte ich mir eigentlich auch nen neuen Rechner gönnen und habe dabei an eine Variante mit der neuen HD5850 gedacht. Meint ihr ich kann ohne bedenken zugreifen oder kommen in den nächsten Monaten neue Nvidia Karten raus (eventuell gtx300?), auf die ich warten könnte?


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Nvidia kommt angeblich noch vor Weihnachten. Ob du warten willst oder nicht, musst du wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand von euch AvP2? Und kann mir berichten ob er auch Probleme damit hat?

Klos bei gelegenheit schau ich nochmal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ich mein den Ego Shooter ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ne Frage: Zum Start von W7 am 22. Oktober wollte ich mir eigentlich auch nen neuen Rechner gönnen und habe dabei an eine Variante mit der neuen HD5850 gedacht. Meint ihr ich kann ohne bedenken zugreifen oder kommen in den nächsten Monaten neue Nvidia Karten raus (eventuell gtx300?), auf die ich warten könnte?


Ja es könnten schon Ende des Jahres welche kommen, aber wohl spätestens Anfang nächsten Jahres. Wenn man dem glauben kann, was die neuen nVidia-Karten auf dem Papier für Rechenmonster sind, dann stecken sie von ATI alles locker in die Tasche. Vom Preis her wahrscheinlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe mein Macbook Pro jetzt und habe mich schon verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt genial das Ding xD


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2009)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will Bilder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

klasse...bei uns hats geregnet und Blätter liegen auf dem Boden. War noch eben mit dem Fahrrad einkaufen. Wohl zu schnell ums Eck gebraust und das Vorderrad ist weggerutscht. Naja, voll auf die Fresse gepackt. Mir hats nix gemacht, meinem Rad auch nicht, aber meine Hose ist hin. 
Der Witz an der Sache: Ich bin eben vom Radladen mit 2 neuen Reifen gekommen, da die alten runter waren. Toll! Eventuell wäre es gut gegangen, wenn ich nicht 2 Reifen über die Schulter gehabt hätte. Wer weiß...


Soramac: Ich will das auch mal mit Non-Glare sehen. Ich kenn es nur mit Glare und das würde mich nerven.

Ansonsten ein Tipp: Nimm mal 3 Finger und schieb die nach links/rechts/unten/oben (oder waren es 4 Finger?)


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub mit 3 Fingern nach unten kam Exposé und nach oben konnte man alle Fenster minimieren (die man dann mit 3 Fingern nach unten wieder herholen kann).
4 Finger nach links oder rechts holen imho den Applicationswitcher, kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Oktober 2009)

was muss man alles mitschicken wenn man was bei Hardwareversand einschickt, muss nämlich meine graka zurückschicken weil die den pc manchmal abstürtzen lässt, hab scho mit hardwareversand geschrieben

,,Sehr geehrter Herr /\/\/\/\/
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Auf Grund der Fehlerbeschreibung ist davon auszugehen, dass die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Bitte schicken Sie diese zur Reparatur ein.´´

Muss ich dann ne rechnung mitschicken oder was muss ich mitschicken??


----------



## Soramac (5. Oktober 2009)

Fotos kann ich gerne nachliefern. Bin gerade beschäftigt einiges zu installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei WinAmp das Popup Fenster beim Wechseln eines Titels abstellen kann? Bei WoW im Fenstermodus rutscht es da mal auf 20 FPS runter...


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Oktober 2009)

so geht das 
einfach auf nie anzeigen stellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> was muss man alles mitschicken wenn man was bei Hardwareversand einschickt, muss nämlich meine graka zurückschicken weil die den pc manchmal abstürtzen lässt, hab scho mit hardwareversand geschrieben
> 
> ,,Sehr geehrter Herr /\/\/\/\/
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Auf Grund der Fehlerbeschreibung ist davon auszugehen, dass die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Bitte schicken Sie diese zur Reparatur ein.´´
> ...



Eine Kopie der Rechnung musst du mitschicken. Bei manchen Händlern kann man zuvor eine RMA-Nummer erfragen, die auf das Paket geschrieben werden muss. Das ganze dient der schnellen Bearbeitung. Keine Ahnung, ob das HV auch so macht.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Hardware nicht, meint Prime95
Angeblich gibt es irgendwo eine stress.txt aber die find ich nicht?
Das merkwürdige ist, eigentlich funktioniert bei mir alles.

Edit: Also bei den Einstellungen "Blend" und "In-Place Large FFTs" bekomm ich immer nach wenigen Sekunden einen Error.
Bei Small-FFTs läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Hab nen Amd Phenom II X4 955
MSI 770-C45
Geforce 8600GT
4 GB DDR3 Ram 1333Mhz von Geil


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Übertaktet?


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Nein, nicht übertaktet. Das System ist auch noch relativ neu, vielleicht 3 Wochen alt


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal nach der VCore geschaut? Am besten mal mit CPU-Z schauen.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du die Spannung vom Prozessor? Die liegt so bei 1,384

Edit: Was mir grade auffällt, bei Memory steht als DRAM Frequenzy 668Mhz müsste das nicht mehr sein?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

nö. 668x2=1336. Ram läuft aber in den Spezifikationen. Bei CPU-Z wird der Realtakt angegeben (*D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate und so...)


Die Spannung scheint mir normal. Schonmal den Ram überprüft? Ggf. mal mit nur einem Rammodul testen (jedes 1x) bzw. gleich mal MemTest laufen lassen.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Blend belastet den Speicher sehr stark. Wie sind denn die Timings und wie hoch die Spannung?


----------



## Niranda (5. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Habe mein Macbook Pro jetzt und habe mich schon verliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würdest du mir eine Costum Firmware fürs iPhone (3Gs) erstellen?^^

Bzgl den Monitoren:
Wieviel willst du für den Samsung haben?

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Hab eben memtest mit beiden riegeln laufen lassen und hatte sofort Fehler.
Jetzt teste ich grad mit nur einen und läuft ohne Probleme. Werd gleich noch den anderen testen und mal Prime mit nur einem laufen lassen


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

dann mal die Spannung prüfen, ansonsten ist vielleicht ein Riegel hin.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Okay, das habe ich jetzt gemacht:
Habe erst beide Riegel mit Memtest laufen lassen und hatte sofort Fehler.
Danach habe ich Riegel 1 mit Memtest laufen lassen und hatte 0 Fehler.
Dann habe ich Riegel 1 mit Prime95 laufen lassen und hatte nach ca einer Minute wieder einen Fehler.

Mit Riegel 2 habe ich sofort Fehler, sowohl mit Memtest als auch mit Prime95.

Also scheint Riegel 2 doch auf jeden Fall kaputt zu sein?
Aber wie ist das mit Riegel 1? Wieso findet Memtest keine Fehler, aber Prime schon?
Schon mal danke für die ganz Hilfe ^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt - vielleicht ist auch einfach nur die Spannung zu niedrig (was ich für dich hoffe).

Welches Kit hast du und wie ist die Spannung und die Latenzen eingestellt?


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z, ich denke das bringt mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

dann stell mal im Bios die Werte ein, also 666/1333Mhz bei 9-9-9-24 und 1,5V. Ansonsten bei den selben Timings den Takt auf 533/1066Mhz senken.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Bin grade etwas mit meinem bios überfordert...
Unter dram comfiguration hab total viele unterpukte
Trcd, trp, tras, trtp, trc usw...


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Die kannst du außer Acht lassen bzw. auf Auto.

Ich hab irgendwie dein Screen von den aktuellen Settings ganz übersehen. Wenn die Spannung auf 1,5V steht, dann senk mal den Takt auf 533/1066Mhz und teste dann nochmal.


Noch eine Frage: hast du selbst zusammengebaut?


edit: Du hast die GEiL mit den braunen Heatspreadern? Stell mal die Command Rate auf 2T. 1T bringt kaum Vorteile in der Geschwindigkeit, aber beeinträchtigt u.A. die Stabilität.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, selber zusammengebaut


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

hmm...sicher, dass du beim Einbau nix beschädigt hast? 

Ansonsten hab ich oben noch was bzgl. CR editiert.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt den Takt auf 1066 verringert:
und tatsächlich, memtest zeigt keine Fehler und sogar Prime läuft ohne Error.
Soll ich das jetzt so laufen lassen und den 2. Riegel noch dazu nehmen?
Ich meine der Ram sollte doch eigentlich auch mit 1333mhz laufen, also umtauschen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

dann lass das mal ne Weile durchlaufen. Kann durchaus sein, dass noch nach einiger Zeit ein Fehler kommt.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Oktober 2009)

Was denkt ihr wie weit der Wert von den Teilen hier: E8400, 4GB RAM, ECS P43T-A2, 480W NT, Gehäuse im Januar sinken würde im Vergleich zu jetzt? Bin am überlegen mir erst nur eine HD5870 zu kaufen, und dann im Januar den Rest nachzurüsten. Bloss wenn der Wert noch zu weit sinken sollte wirds halt "nur" ne 5850.

Apropos 5870: *Klick* Was da wohl noch schönes kommt in den nächsten Tagen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Den Bench hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ich warte aber auf Quad-Crossfire.

Der Wert der Teile wird bis Januar wohl ziemlich sinken. Warum? Bis dahin braucht niemand mehr ein Sockel 775 System, schon garnicht mit Dualcore und abgespecktem Chipsatz. Ich würde eher gleich verkaufen ODER einen Quad draufsetzen und ne anständige Grafikkarte. Dann kannst du das auch noch 2-3 Jahre weiter nutzen.

Quad lohnt natürlich nur, wenn deinem E8400 die Puste ausgeht. Das dürfte bei aktuellen Spielen kaum passieren, außer evtl. bei GTA IV und Konsorten. Ansonsten => OC bis er nichtmehr reicht, dann nen Quad draufpacken.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich wart auch Bench-Ergebnisse mit ordentlicheren Tests und nich den 03er.

Hmm... Quad draufsetzen wäre natürlich einiges günstiger, als sich den i5 zu gönnen. Würde ich rund 200&#8364; sparen :>

Für OC bräuchte ich nen neues Board, das Maximus II Formula, mit dem ich ja ein bissl OC'd hab, hab ich meinem Cousin gegeben, der kann da mehr mit anfangen. Bei GTA IV hab ich schon teilweise heftiger Ruckler gehabt, was aber bestimmt auch dran liegt, das meine 9800GT mit ner Auflösung von 1680*1050 bei sonem Spiel einfach gnadenlos überfordert ist.

Dann muss ich mich ja jetzt wohl mal schnell entscheiden. E8400 verkaufen, und Quad reinsetzen oder ganz verkaufen und neu holen.

Edit: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a374021.html ist natürlich schon günstig.


----------



## Meriane (5. Oktober 2009)

Was kann so ein fehlerhafter Ram eigentlich alles für Fehler verursachen?
Hab z.b. mal versucht Win7 zu installieren, aber die Installation hat immer abgebrochen...könnte das daran liegen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tipp: E8400 verscherbeln und nen Q9550 reinsetzen. Das ganze so bald wie möglich, da der E8400 immer weiter sinkt.

Soo toll ist der Core i5 (von der Performance her) auch nicht. Im Computerbase-Test im Durchschnitt 1% schneller als der Q9550. Und das merkt man wirklich nicht!

Zum Core i5 kannst du dir ja selbst ne Meinung bilden:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung


Ich denke, dass es recht egal ist, ob C2Q (Q9550 und größer) oder Core i5.



edit: Meriane das könnte ich mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Oktober 2009)

Gut, ich glaub dann wird sich der Q9550 gekauft, danach dann die 5870 und dann Mainboard. Ich denke mal die CPU muss ich OC'n für die Grafikkarte oder?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

naja, nicht zwingend. Und wenn: Der Q9550 ist extrem OC-freudig. Ich kenne kein Modell, das nicht 4Ghz packen würde. Und wenn sie dafür 1,3V braucht ist es schon ein Krüppel.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Oktober 2009)

Darum ja auch E0-Stepping. Ich würde dadurch, das ich so eine 5870 anstatt einer 5850 nehme, grademal 60&#8364; gegenüber dem i5-System sparen, welches ich mir zusammengestellt hab. 678,84&#8364; stehen 737,97&#8364; gegenüber :>

Dann noch ein anderes Mainboard, da das was ich im Moment verbaut hab nichtmal den E8400 auf 3,5GHz stabil kriegt.

Edit: Mein E8400 hat ja sogar E0-Stepping seh ich grad :>


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es bei FireFox ne möglichkeit, verlinkte Addressen normal darzustellen? Bei Wikipedia z.B. So, dass die Links nicht blau makiert und ggf. unterstrichen sind.

Edit: Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann man ungefähr sagen wie lange die HD4850 noch für aktuelle Spiele "aktuell" bleibt? Und wird man nen Quad-Core noch in 2-3 Jahren für dort aktuelle Spiele nutzen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2009)

Die gewünschten Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (6. Oktober 2009)

EDIT: _Erledigt._ Reicht für mich das nächste Jahr. Danach wird dann ne bessere eingebaut (Grafikkarte)


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

Kommt ganz auf deine Anforderungen an. Eine HD4850 ist heute schon bei so einigem überfordert.

Und ob ein Quadcore noch 2-3 Jahre reicht, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Die Phenoms taugen garnichts, Ein Q6600 und größer hält da doch deutlich länger durch. Phenom II, Q9550 und größer und Core i5/Core i7 halten wohl noch ewig.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Board: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a306192.html ? Überlege mir das zusammen mit dem Q9550 zu kaufen. Wie ist der Sound von dem Board so und das OC-Potenzial? Ich find da irgendwie keine Tests zu.

Edit: Kann man DDR3 auch mit dem Q9550 nutzen? Weil es gibt ja S775-Boards mit DDR3.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte du hast einen E8400? Oder wie war das?
Behalt doch das entsprechende Board und hol später ein neues...und das Rampage Formula ist natürlich ein Wahnsinnsteil aber nicht wirklich etwas das man braucht, wenn man nicht grade an die letzten OC-Grenzen gehen will ;D
Wie schon gesagt, der Q9550 macht locker 4 Ghz mit ;D


----------



## Shefanix (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich hab den E8400, aber mit sonem billig Board, das ist schon nichtmehr feierlich.
Braucht der Q9550 viel mehr Strom als der E8400? Hab Angst das mein 480W Chinaböller das nicht mitmacht :>


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,680257/C.../2009/CPU/News/

Laut dem Test fällts nicht ins Gewicht...aber es kommt mir bei beiden Prozessoren arg wenig vor


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Hm,ein Verwandter von mir hat das Problem,dass bei alles 8x auf dem Monitor angezeigt wird (seit gestern).

Weiß jemand,ob es eher am Display oder an der Grafikkarte liegen würde? Würde zwar Graka vermuten,aber naja ^^


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die gewünschten Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht geil aus, auch wenn ich Glossy/Glare immer noch schöner finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie hell leuchtet der Apfel eigentlich btw? Und leuchtet der auch wenn man es im Ruhezustand zugeklappt hat?^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

Rampage Formula!! Rampage Formula!! Bestes Board, das ich jemals in meinem Leben hatte! Ich kenn das Bios noch auswendig...ich liebe dieses Board!
Ich hab damit den Q9550 auf 503Mhz FSB bekommen, mit nem Dualcore waren 600Mhz+ möglich.

Falathrim hat aber vollkommen recht, das Board braucht der normale User nicht, das lohnt nur, wenn du wirklich OC bis zum Anschlag willst.

Wenn du ein sehr gutes OC-Board willst, welches DDR3 aufnimmt, würde ich ein Gigabyte EP45-UD3P kaufen. Ohne DDR3 würde ich das UD3R nehmen.

Das Board, was momentan den wohl höchsten FSB mit nem Quad mitmacht, dürfte das Gigabyte EP45 Extreme sein. Damit sind auch 520Mhz möglich (mit nem Quad wohlgemerkt!). Das geht für ~150&#8364; über den Tisch und ist nochmal moderner als das Asus.

Auch ein top Board ist das EP45-DS4. Das hab ich selbst hier, 4,2Ghz sind ohne weiteres möglich.

Was du auch machen könntest: Kauf ein P5E Premium für 100&#8364;, flash ein Rampage-Bios und ab die Post. Die sind nämlich binahe bauglich. Bei nem Kumpel läuft damit ein Q9550 auch ohne Probleme auf 4Ghz.

edit: Falathrim, mein Board gibt mir unter Last auch etwa 60-70W Verbrauch an. In wie weit das stimmt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Oktober 2009)

Das GA-EP45-UD3R wird leider nirgends mehr angeboten.

Wie geht das mit dem Flash. Irgendwer meinte mal, das es nur selten klappt und man meist sein Bios damit schrottet. Deshalb hab ich mich auch nicht weiter mit befasst.

Das EP45-DS4 gibts auch nur noch bei einem Anbieter, und da stört mich das aussehen. Will diesmal Hardware haben, die auch was hermacht. Sonst bräuchte ich mir kein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster kaufen :> 

Am liebsten wäre mir ein schwarze Mainboard. Blau würde auch gehen, mit schwarzen/blauen Bauteilen. Preis ist eigentlich egal 

Das P5E Premium gibts auch nicht mehr. Ich denke mal du meintest das hier.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

Meinte das Deluxe, nicht das Premium:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb.../?baseId=600169

erst vor wenigen Wochen verbaut, auf Rampage geflasht und kräftig übertaktet.

Dass die Boards so schlecht verfügbar sind kann ich kaum glauben...noch vor 2 Monaten waren das die gefragtesten 775er-Bretter überhaupt (UD3R/P, Extreme).

Dass man sich mit dem Flash auf das Rampage das Bios zerschiesst hab ich noch nie gehört. Mehr versauen als bei einem anderen Board kann man da auch nichts.

Anleitung dazu: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=483136

Das wäre wohl die günstigste und beste Lösung.

edit:

das EP45-DS4 ist schon sehr bunt und nicht gerade das schönste Board, das stimmt, aber es ist super, was das Board alles leistet. Das geb ich so schnell nichtmehr her.


----------



## Twixst (6. Oktober 2009)

Die HD4850 ist schon mit heutigen Spielen überfordert? Hmm. Wohl doch kein guten Kauf gemacht.
Die CPU ist aber ein Phenom II

Edit: Ahh mir ist grade eingefallen wie doof ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe hier noch 4GB Ram rumliegen und was mach ich? Bestell mir nen PC mit Ram. Geh gleich stonieren. Welche Graka kann man denn für ca. 160&#8364; (+/-) empfehlen?

Edit2: Habe mal geschaut: HD4890 oder GTX 260?


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2009)

_Ganz klar 4890 ;-)_


----------



## Twixst (6. Oktober 2009)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hält die denn bei aktuellen spielen denn auch gut?

Edit: Welchen Hersteller bevorzugen?


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

natürlich. Ich hab das Nvidia-Pendant, die GTX275. Die ist nur minimal schneller als die HD4890 und schafft fast jedes Spiel in max. Details auf 1920x1080. Alles darunter ist garkein Problem.

Hersteller ist komplett egal so lange es das Referenzdesign ist. Nimm die günstigste.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Oktober 2009)

Das P5E-Deluxe sieht eigentlich noch ganz gut aus. Denke ich werde mir dann das kaufen, und das Bios flashen. Mit nem Mugen2 sollte ja auch gute Kühlung gewährleistet sein.

Jetzt ist halt nur noch die Frage in welcher Reihenfolge ich mir was kaufe. Im Moment dachte ich das so:

Ende diesen Monats E8400 verkaufen, Q9550 kaufen. Im Dezember dann den Rest verkaufen, und HD5850, Netzteil, Gehäuse und Kühler kaufen. 

Hoffe der Rest, bringt ohne den E8400 noch was an Geld in die Kasse :>


----------



## Twixst (6. Oktober 2009)

Letzten Fragen.

Wie stoniere ich bei hardwareversand (Oder gibt es Möglichkeiten bei einer Bestellung Teile auzutauschen bzw. rauszunehmen)?

Ist die "länger" als andere? Passt die in folgendes Gehäuse? Klick


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

In das Gehäuse geht die HD4890 recht sicher rein, wenn ich mir den Abstand vom MB-Tray zum HDD-Cage anschaue.

Shefanix die Reihenfolge ist sinnvoll.


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus, auch wenn ich Glossy/Glare immer noch schöner finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das leuchtet schon sehr hell der Apfel und im Ruhezustand soll der MacBook Pro ja Energie sparen, deswegen leuchtet es meines Wissens nicht, zumindestens bei mir nicht. Habe aber eben pe Bootcamp Windows Vista Ultimate 32 bit drauf gespielt und läuft spitze, wirklich klasse wie einfach das ging. Muss mich aber eben noch mit der Tastatur gewöhnen, aber es lässt sich sehr leise und locker drauf schreiben und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist ebenso spitze, alle Sachen wie die Beleuchtung, Boxen, Grafikkarte, CPU, Kamera etc läuft über Windows, wurde mit der Apple CD installiert alles von allein. 

Und das Aluminumgehäuse macht schon einiges her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das MacBook Pro ist auch extrem leise und wer das DVD Laufwerk von der Wii kennt, weiß wie das vom MacBook Pro ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Boxen sind aber nicht besser als bei nem anderen Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Apfel wird übrigens von der Displaybeleuchtung beleuchtet, die Helligkeit ist also abhängig von der Displayeinstellung, und die regelt sich ja bekannterweiße automatisch.


----------



## Twixst (6. Oktober 2009)

Edit: Okay hat sich erledigt. Gin auszutauschen. Ram ist nu weg und ne 4890 is drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Hilfe. Ihr seit super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2009)

Achtung achtung:

Hier gibt es doch sicher ein paar Leute die sich mit der Xbox 360 auskennen an die hab ich 2 fragen...
1. Kann ich auch alte XBox-Spiele darauf spielen? Nach dem Schrott den Sony veranstaltet bin ich da vorsichtig
2. Taugt die Arcade Version irgendwas?

Wenn ich nämlich Glück habe kann ich nämlich eine gebrauchte 360 für 119,- &#8364; bekommen (bei einem der Gamestops bei mir steht da ne Box dafür rum und bei dem Preis gehe ich stark von einer Arcade aus)...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere werden die Arcades ohne Festplatten ausgeliefert. du müsstest also zum Spichern auf MemoryCards zurückgreifen.


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Oktober 2009)

Kumpel hat heute seinen Rechner platt gemacht und OS neuinstalliert. Alles schön und gut. Aber der Grafikchip will nicht erkannt werden. Er hat folgendes Board. http://eu.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/P...123&LanID=4

Ich hab da grad nicht wirklich Zeit zu irgentwas konkretes zu suchen, da ich am raiden bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Nvidia Display Driver funktioniert irgentwie nicht. Muss er da was bestimmtes installieren wenn er es runtergeladen hat?


Niemand ne Ahnung? Haben den VGA Treiber installiert, aber Grafikkarte nicht erkannt.


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2009)

_Hm..rgendwie bin ich drauf und dran mir Aion zuzulegen..hatte ja damals auf Englisch kurz angespielt , als man das so kompliziert mit so einer koreanischen Version machen musste..

Schon ein schickes Spiel..aber ich weiss nich.. :x


Kaldreth - du spielst es doch , oder? Kannst du dazu was sagen? :-)_


----------



## Z492 (6. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,

mein Vater hat auf seinem Laptop ein Problem mit Firefox, und zwar hat er mehrer Passwörter auf einer Seite gespeichert ( krombacherclub.de ),die kann er aber plötzlich nichtmehr einfügen lassen.
Da es mehrere sind konnte er halt auf das Mitgliedsnummern-Feld klicken udn den gewünschten Account auswählen und dann stand es da auch, wenn er da jetzt draufklickt kommt garnix.
Ich hab versucht ihm zu helfen, doch ohne Erfolg. In den Optionen hab ich schon nachgeguckt, die Anmeldedaten sind noch gespeichert udn die Option "Eingegeben Suchbegriffe und Formulardaten speichern" hab ich auch aktiviert und danach von Hand angemeldet, brachte jedoch auch nix. Auf anderen Seiten werden die Passwörter wie gewohnt automatisch eingefügt, sind aber auch immer nur einzeln und nicht mehrere.

Google hab ich auch schon gefragt, doch da erfahr ich nur wie ich mir die Passwörter anzeigen lassen kann, aber das weis ich ja, oder wie ich sie richtig lösche oder anstatt mir die Sternchen oder Kreise das was da steht anzeigen zu lassen, aber das hilft mir und meinem Vater nicht weiter.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns bei dem Problem helfen


----------



## Niranda (6. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> natürlich. Ich hab das Nvidia-Pendant, die GTX275. Die ist nur minimal schneller als die HD4890 und schafft fast jedes Spiel in max. Details auf 1920x1080.* Alles darunter ist garkein Problem.*



wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht XDDD

Bzgl Firefox:
Dann sind die Daten gelöscht, hilft nur neu eingeben und alte Mails durchstöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist euch wahrscheinlich durch irgendeine Säuberungsaktion durch Windows/CCleaner oä passiert.

Oder durch FF selbst - glaub der hat sowas drin, oder?


----------



## NeoWalker (6. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

ich hab mir vor knapp 3 Monaten den PC bestellt mit dem NZXT BETA Classic Gehäuse nun
habe ich noch an der linken Gehäuseseite 2 freie Lüfterauslässe und würde dort gerne etwas reinmachen damit es etwas schicker aussieht. 
Ich würde schon gerne etwas mit blauen LED´s machen aber ich hab halt keinen plan was da so reinkommen könnte. Hoffe
ihr habt ein paar ideen die ich mir überlegen könnte. 

MfG Neo


----------



## Z492 (6. Oktober 2009)

uh, vergessen zu erwähnen: wenn ich den Acc-Namen eingebe und dann auf das Passwort-Feld klicke, kommt das Passwort.
Man kann nurhalt nicht draufklicken und auswählen welchen Acc man jetzt da eingefügt haben möchte, urplötzlich. Mein Vater hat nicht viel mit Computern zu tun und dementsprechend brauch er ewig um alles einzugeben, geschweige denn die gespeichertne Passwörter in den Firefox Optionen zu finden.


----------



## Nebola (7. Oktober 2009)

Den gibts ja fast geschenkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2150

Ist der gut und zum OC zu gebrauchen?


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Ist sicherlich nicht schlecht , aber für ein paar € mehr würd ich dann doch zum Scythe Mugen 2 greifen Shefa :X_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Dann bleib ich wohl beim Mugen, seh grad erst, das des nen Top-Blow Kühler ist.


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Sicherlich die beste Wahl ;-)

Wo & was bestellst du eigentlich? Hab die Tage garnicht mitgelesen :X_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Also zuerst kauf ich mir Anfang nächsten Monats den Q9550 +Mugen2, danach kauf ich mir das Corsair HX 520W Netzteil samt HD5850. Dann das LanCool Dragonlord K62 und dazu dann noch das Asus P5E Deluxe, welches ich auf Rampage flashen werd.

Wo ich bestelle liegt dran wo es am günstigsten ist :>


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Ah okay , na sieht doch nicht schlecht aus - ich sollte meine Knete vom Vaddi auch langsam kriegen , dauert ja schon ewig..

Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen was ich dann damit anstelle :X_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Kommt ja drauf an wie viel du bekommst, was du dann damit anstellen kannst.

Ich weiss irgendwie noch nicht so Recht wozu ich mir eigentlich einen neuen Rechner kaufe. Ich spiele eigentlich garnicht mehr. WoW aufgehört weils zu langweilig war. Jetzt warte ich erstmal auf Modern Warfare2 und Assassins Creed2. Vielleicht fang ich auch mit Aion an, soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein... ach ich weiss net :/


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Naja - wenn ich von Muddi mein geliehenes Geld wiederkriege sollte ich eigentlich so um die 1400€ hier rumzuliegen haben..(bitte beklaut micht nicht :X)

Ich wollte mitm PC ja eigentlich aufhören und auf ne Xbox umsteigen - das hab ich jetzt schon verworfen..jetzt bin ich drauf und dran mit Aion anzufangen - CSS weiterzuspielen und dann natürlich MF2 , Diablo3 ect. zu holen und und und..

Jetzt überleg ich ob PC+Boxen (Canton,Heco,ect.)+AVR+kleinen TV oder ob grossen TV+BluRay-Player oder oder oder..naja ich wart erstmal auf die Knete.. 


Hachja , schon schwer..-.-*_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich war auch erst am überlegen mit PC aufzuhören und mir ne PS3 zu gönnen. Hab dann aber gemerkt, das man zwar PS3 nicht aufrüsten muss, man mit PC aber VIEL mehr machen kann. Deswegen wird das ganze Geld wieder fürn PC rausgehauen.

Hol dir doch mittleren TV, mittleren PC und Boxen. Dann ists ausgeglichen :>


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Joa , mal schauen - werd mir die Tage mal alles zusammensuchen & durchlesen :-)_


----------



## Meriane (7. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal bei acom-pc bestellt?
Hab vor einer Woche überwiesen, aber irgendwie steht noch nicht da, dass das Geld angekommen ist -.-


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kumpel hat heute seinen Rechner platt gemacht und OS neuinstalliert. Alles schön und gut. Aber der Grafikchip will nicht erkannt werden. Er hat folgendes Board. http://eu.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/P...123&LanID=4
> 
> Ich hab da grad nicht wirklich Zeit zu irgentwas konkretes zu suchen, da ich am raiden bin.
> 
> ...




Niemand ne Ahnung? Haben den VGA Treiber installiert, aber Grafikkarte nicht erkannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das bei ihm aus.
Muss da ne bestimmte exe ausgeführt werden?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts nen ersten Test zum Thermaltake Level10:
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20466&page=1


Wenn ich reich wäre, würde ich mir eines holen, aber so muss ichs halt selbst bauen


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Nichtmal wenn ich reich wäre würd ich mir das holen. Ich find das Ding einfach nur hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nichtmal wenn ich reich wäre würd ich mir das holen. Ich find das Ding einfach nur hässlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Püh du Kunstbanause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein edleres Gehäuse hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehn, naja etwas rießig is es aber das würd schon auf meinen Schreibtisch gehn^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Nix mit Kunstbanause, ich mags einfach nicht! 
Mit dem Ding kann man vielleicht gut angeben auf ner LAN aber sonst... Obwohl das bestimmt keinen Spaß macht das schwere Ding erst immer zu schleppen.


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Bin erstmal unterwegs zu Opi..und schau mir auf den weg dahin mal ein paar Gehäuse live an..mal schaun was dann beim nächsten PC genutzt wird..bin ja iwie auf LianLi fixiert :X

Bis später! Seid lieb zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

painschkes: Warum nicht einen PC mit BluRay-Laufwerk und dann an der Glotze zocken? Kauf dir ein anständiges Funk-Set (MX5500) und spiel vom Bett/Sofa aus, das macht sicher Spaß!

Shefanix die Reihenfolge finde ich übrigens super.

Zum Kühler: Bleib lieber beim Mugen. Der Zipang ist zwar einer der besten Topblower (wenn nicht DER Beste), aber gegen einen Tower - vor allem vom Kaliber eines Mugen - kommt der sicher nicht an.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Werd eh beim Mugen bleiben, den kann ich dann besser ausrichten, sodass es mitm Luftstrom besser passt.

Und welche Reihenfolge findest du super? :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

In der du aufrüsten willst. Außerdem gefällt mir die Hardware sehr gut.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Achso, das meintest du. Mir würde die Hardware mit einer HD5870 noch besser gefallen, aber das lässt mein Geldbeutel nicht mit sich machen :/

Und kann es sein, dass das P5E Deluxe keinen IDE-Anschluss hat? Hab nämlich auf ner 80GB IDE-Platte mein Windows, und auf ner 320GB S-ATA den Rest. 

Wenn es keinen hat, welches ist die schnellere Variante? Spinpoint F1 oder F3?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Zum Kühler: Bleib lieber beim Mugen. Der Zipang ist zwar einer der besten Topblower (wenn nicht DER Beste), aber gegen einen Tower - vor allem vom Kaliber eines Mugen - kommt der sicher nicht an.



Wie schneidet der denn im Passivbetrieb in einem gut belüftetem, flachem Gehäuse ab?


----------



## Twixst (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab ja gestern 'n paar Komponente bei meinem bereits bestellten PC bei hwv ausgetauscht. Noch ist die Ware nur online bestellt (Netzteil nicht verfügbar). Nun schau ich in den Bestellverlauf und seh, dass   sich da nichts geändert hat. Ist das normal so?


----------



## Sephy2k1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> Hab ja gestern 'n paar Komponente bei meinem bereits bestellten PC bei hwv ausgetauscht. Noch ist die Ware nur online bestellt (Netzteil nicht verfügbar). Nun schau ich in den Bestellverlauf und seh, dass   sich da nichts geändert hat. Ist das normal so?



hab vorgestern meinen per obanking bezahlt heute steht schonmal drinnen zahlung bei uns eingegangen, weiter bin ich noch nicht bisher^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Oktober 2009)

Das dürfte alle hier in der technik ecke sehr interessieren !
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=792065


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Kenn ich schon, ist aber von SemiAccurate, welches ja bekanntlich Anti-nVidia Leute sind. Meiner Meinung nach ist an den News nichts wahres dran. Die haben ja nichtmal irgendwelche Quellen direkt aus dem hause nVidia.


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes: Warum nicht einen PC mit BluRay-Laufwerk und dann an der Glotze zocken? Kauf dir ein anständiges Funk-Set (MX5500) und spiel vom Bett/Sofa aus, das macht sicher Spaß!



_Tu ich jetzt grad - Bildschirm aufm Stuhl genau vor mir - ich sitz auf meiner Couch :-) 

Das will ich aber nicht mehr , das soll halt alles ordentlich & schön geordnet sein - deshalb aufjeden Fall wieder ein Schreibtisch wo alles schön ordentlich dran/drauf kommt :]

Den PC hier hab ich aufjeden Fall noch bis ende des Jahres - da Vaddi erst dann umzieht und ihn vorher nicht haben will , nu muss ich nur überlegen was sich mehr lohnt bzw muss ich abwiegen wieviel Knete ich dann wieder hab wenn er ihn haben will - zumindest wenn ich mir jetzt was anderes zulegen sollte.. :X_


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

und selbst wenn ist mir das Schnuppe. Sollen sie doch die Produktion einstellen - mir egal. Ob ATi in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten eine Monopolstellung genießt tangiert mich nicht. Ich hab für mich erstmal ausgesorgt, und spätestens mit dem GT300 meldet sich Nvidia zurück.
Außerdem sollen erst mal alle Lager leer gekauft werden, dann sehen wir weiter.

Shefanix die Spinpoint F3 ist schneller, leiser, braucht weniger Strom und ist günstiger. Vorteil der F1: Nada (außer vielleicht sehr positive Langzeiterfahrungen die es bei der F3 schlichtweg noch nicht geben kann).

Warum du dein OS auf ner alten, lahmen IDE-Platte hast brauch ich nicht zu verstehen? Dir ist bewusst, dass dadurch das booten und arbeiten extrem gebremst wird? Seis drum, an das P5E Deluxe kannst du 2 IDE-Laufwerke und zur Not sogar noch zusätzlich ein Floppy hängen. Das ist eigentlich bei allen Boards Standard.

Rethelion - _muss_ es passiv sein? Wenn es nur um die Lautstärke geht, würde ich einen 800rpm-Lüfter mit 7V drauf laufen lassen. Dann hörtst du garnichts und die Performance ist erheblich besser. Wenns natürlich um die Optik geht: Keine Ahnung.
Wenn passiv, dann aber ganz! Also auch Netzteil, Gehäuse und Grafikkarte, dazu noch eine SSD. Semi-passiv ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn und bringt nichts.

Mensch...der Gedanke an ein komplett lautloses System in jeder Lage ist zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Twixst (7. Oktober 2009)

@Sephy2k1  Ich meinte da eher, das sich nichts an den Komponenten getan hat. Ich sehe immer noch die 4gb und die HD4850 in der Liste. Naja, wird schon.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage warum ich mein OS auf ner IDE Platte hab. Ich denke mal aus Platzproblemen. Die 320GB sind bei mir immer Recht schnell voll. Hab erst gestern formatiert und bin mittlerweile wieder bei 100GB angelangt.

Vllt. formatier ich gleich nochmal, und benutz dann die IDE-Platte für "Backups" wenn ich wieder formatiere. 

Wie viel langsamer macht das eigentlich beim booten? Dachte da tut sich nix.


----------



## Twixst (7. Oktober 2009)

Grad ne Mail von hwv bekommen in der sie schreiben, dass die HD4890 noch nicht verfügbar ist. Anscheind wurde es doch geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion - _muss_ es passiv sein? Wenn es nur um die Lautstärke geht, würde ich einen 800rpm-Lüfter mit 7V drauf laufen lassen. Dann hörtst du garnichts und die Performance ist erheblich besser. Wenns natürlich um die Optik geht: Keine Ahnung.
> Wenn passiv, dann aber ganz! Also auch Netzteil, Gehäuse und Grafikkarte, dazu noch eine SSD. Semi-passiv ist meiner Meinung nach Blödsinn und bringt nichts.



Naja mir gehts weniger um den passiven, also leisen, Gedanken sondern eher um die Höhe. Ich such halt einen Kühler der so niedrig wie möglich ist, aber immer noch ausreichen kühlt und da wäre es mir grad recht gekommen den Lüfter wegzulassen.


----------



## Niranda (7. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie viel langsamer macht das eigentlich beim booten? Dachte da tut sich nix.



Schauen wir uns nurmal die Übertragungsraten an =)

IDE: 133 MB/s ( = 0,1298828125 Gbit/s )
SATA I: 1.5 Gbit/s
SATA II: 3.0 Gbit/s
SATA III: 6.0 Gbit/s

Quellen:
Eigendlich mein Kopf, aber den kann man nicht verlinken - durch meine Firefall kommt man nicht! =D
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATA/ATAPI#ATA...ITS_452-2008.29
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA

Nira ^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach, SATA II ist ja nur etwas über 20mal schneller. Wenns mehr nicht ist, brauch ich ja garnicht formatieren. Bei 50mal hät ich gesagt, okay könnte sich eventuell bemerkbar machen, aber so... ^^

Naja, bin dann mal weg für heute denk ich mal... formatieren und so :>


Edit: Reichen 60GB für Vista Ultimate 64Bit?


----------



## Niranda (7. Oktober 2009)

23,097744360902255639097744360902 mal schneller um genau zu sein - Unter Beachtung des Aspektes der Theorie!
IDE/ATA wirkt sich wesentlich langsamer aus, als es ist, was bei Sata aufgrund der Seriellen Anbindung nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

alte IDE-Platten haben bestenfalls eine Durchsatzrate von 10-40 MB/s. Moderne SATA-Platten werkeln mit 80-120 MB/s, also deutlich schneller. Ob du eine dreimal so schnelle Bootzeit bemerkst bzw. ob die für dich relevant ist musst du entscheiden

Retehlion: Der Zipang2 ist mit Lüfter 106mm hoch.  Der niedrigste Topblower (Tower kommt ja wohl nicht in Frage) ist der Scythe Shuriken. Der ist mit Lüfter nur 64mm hoch und passt damit wirklich überall rein. Und aktiv ist der besser als der Zipang passiv, da bin ich mir sicher. Teuer ist er auch nicht, also ein top Teil für deine Ansprüche:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...CPU-K%C3%BChler


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Kennt zufällig jemand ne Seite wo man sich verschiedene Schreibtische (am besten hunderte..) anschauen & kaufen kann? Würde ganz gern mal von dem ganzen Ikeazeugs abweichen.._


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey der *Shuriken* ist ja perfekt, so flach wie der ist der perfekt für mich. Aber mal schaun wie viel Platz ich am Ende noch habe.

Der hier wäre aber auch interessant: http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_c...am2&area=de
Einen 140W-Quadcore damit zu kühlen ist sicher eine interessante Erfahrung, besonders wenn die den schon als 65W-Kühler verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:


painschkes schrieb:


> _Kennt zufällig jemand ne Seite wo man sich verschiedene Schreibtische (am besten hunderte..) anschauen & kaufen kann? Würde ganz gern mal von dem ganzen Ikeazeugs abweichen.._



Sagest du nicht, dass du ein Lian Li Fan bist?
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/produ....php?cl_index=4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Grad erst gemerkt, dass ich den Zipang mit dem Shuriken verwechselt habe^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Fan nicht , aber ich plane für den nächsten PC ein Gehäuse von LianLi zu nehmen :X_


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Oktober 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wie man das anstellt das man mit audacity den ton von einem spiel z.B crysis und den ton vom headset gleichzeitig in gleicher lautstärke aufnimmt X-x
ton mit fraps aufnehmen ist unmöglich, wenn es in crysis einen lagg gibt, wird der sound trotzdem in gleicher Geschwindigkeit aufgenommen und der sound geht am ende des videos noch 20 sekunden weiter und ist total versetzt


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Oktober 2009)

k hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste bei fraps einfach Das häckchen bei NO sync entfernen


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Das dürfte alle hier in der technik ecke sehr interessieren !
> http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=792065


Joa - also so lange da keine offizielle Aussage kommt und alle "Infos" nur auf einem Onlinemagazin mit Bild-Niveau basieren duerfen wir alle noch entspannt abwarten. Wenn es aber wirklich so kommen sollte, dann ist das fuer alle schlecht - denn ein Monopol wuerde die Entwicklung entschleunigen und sicher auch ein Ende fallender GraKa-Preise bedeuten...

Uebrigens: Heise Luft


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem ich 2 mal formatiert hab grad ebend, weil ich beim 1. mal das partitionieren vergessen hab bin ich wieder da. Und das gleich mit nem Problem:

Ich hatte ja auf ner 80GB Festplatte Windows installiert, die hab ich nicht formatiert weil da Sachen drauf sind die ich nicht wieder runterladen wollt, was ewig dauert bei meinem Internet. Nur leider lässt mich mein Rechner nicht an den Ordner dran wo die Sachen sind. Das wäre Users/Name/Download. Bis zu meinem Namen komm ich, danach will er nimma. Jemand ne Lösung?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, auf einmal lässt er mich ran :>


----------



## Yaggoth (8. Oktober 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Das dürfte alle hier in der technik ecke sehr interessieren !
> http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=792065



Naja, von mir aus kann NVidia seine ganzen altbestände leerverkaufen. Solange die zur neuen Generation in maximal 4-6 Monaten zurück sind soll mir das egal sein. Im Low Cost bereich (in dem sich die Karten der alten Generation zu dem Zeitpunkt befinden werden) konnte Nvidia eh noch nie punkten ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (8. Oktober 2009)

Eben mit dem örtl. PC-Shop telefoniert. 45€ für ne Spinpoint F3 geht in Ordnung, hab direkt 2 Stück bestellt. Kostet zwar mehr als die 1TB-Version, dafür gibts ein schickes Raid0. Der Inhaber versicherte mir, dass die Platten morgen da sein müssten. 
Testweiße werde ich wohl dann mal XP installieren, u.A. für ein paar Benchmarks. Win7 kommt erst am 22. Oktober drauf.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

2 mal 500GB nehm ich an. 45€ ist wirklich günstig, wenns ohne Versand ist. Ich werd mir zusammen mit der CPU auch ne neue Festplatte kaufen. Weiss bloss nicht ob 1TB oder 500GB.


----------



## Briefklammer (8. Oktober 2009)

Ahoy
wie setz ich meinen pc richtig zurück hab schon einiges probiert aber es hat nichts geholfen bzw ist es immer fehlgeschlagen habe vista wenn irh noch mehr wissenw ollt müsst ihr sagen was ^^
mfg briefklammer...


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Zurücksetzen im Sinne von alles löschen und Windows neu draufmachen? 

Wenn du das meinst, einfach von der Vista DVD booten, und der Rest erklärt sich dann eigentlich von selbst :>


----------



## Briefklammer (8. Oktober 2009)

naja also ich lege die cd ein dann kommt halt alles auf auf der cd ist tools und treiber aber ab da komm ich nich weiter und ja auf kaufzustand zurücksetzen


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Du musst deinen Rechner neustarten, und dann von der CD starten.


----------



## Briefklammer (8. Oktober 2009)

ah ok dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Mag mir mal wer nen schicken 24" oder sogar 26" Monitor empfehlen? Sollte nicht so dolle spiegeln & neutral wirken.. :-)



/Edit : Und ich häng gleich noch ne Frage mit ran..hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem Headset? Hab mir den dazugehörigen Test durchgelesen , soll ganz in Ordnung sein - würde sogar in mein Farbkonzept hier passen.. :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Als 26" Monitor find ich den hier nicht schlecht http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a320711.html Ein Kumpel von mir hat den, und ich fand den echt Klasse. Keine Schlieren etc. Schön scharfes Bild. Aber halt extrem teuer :/

Zum Headset kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Edit: Wohoo! HD5850 endlich lieferbar :>


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Hm , der ist mir dann doch zu teuer dafür gibts ja schon nen 32"/37" TV :X

Ich hab bis jetzt den T240/T260 im Auge , der soll aber ganz schön Spiegeln wie ich gehört hab..naja vllt kann ja noch wer was sagen :-)


/Edit : Klos , sag mal..hattest du nicht mal so einen LG-Bildschirm gelinkt der total der Überknaller war? Ist er schon da? Wenn ja - Link? :X

/Edit2 : Ogil , du spielst Aion? Wie gefällts dir so? Macht´s Spaß? :-)_


----------



## Twixst (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch schon überlegt Aion zu testen wenn mein neuer PC da ist. Man hört ja viel gutes drüber. 

btw: Wo kauft ihr eure Spiele? Ich im Elektronikfachmarkt oder im Online-Versandhaus (je nachdem wo's günstiger ist)


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Jenachdem wie schnell ichs haben will. Wenns ich ganz schnell haben will, geh ich in Laden, wenn ich paar Stunden Zeit hab, kauf ichs mir als Download, und wenn ich ganz viel Zeit hab bestell ichs mir Online :>

Aber da ich meist eh vorbestelle, kommt das meiste Online. Im Moment sind Modern Warfare2 und Assassins CreedII vorbestellt.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann jedem nur empfehlen Aion auszuprobieren. Ich war langjähriger WoW-Spieler und hab desöfteren versucht davon weg zu kommen, aber kein einziges Spiel konnte mich lange halten. Ausprobiert hab ich HdRO, AoC, WAR, Archlord und RoM; keines konnte mich überzeugen und HdRO hab ich von denen am längsten gespielt, nämlich fast einen Monat.
Bei Aion hingegen ist es anders. Jetzt spiele ich seit 4 Monaten kein WoW mehr und es geht mir nicht ab. Seit der Beta fühle ich mich in Aion ziemlich wohl und es macht mir Spaß wieder bei Null anzufangen. In WoW hab ich halt alles gekannt und es gab nichts neues mehr und so kann ich in Aion wieder alles entdecken.
Und die Grafik, die Details und die Rüstungen sind auch nett anzusehen.

Die 39€ waren auf alle Fälle gut investiert.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Das macht mir schonmal Mut , was für ne Klasse spielst du? 

Ich werd entweder Beschwörer,Kleriker,Jäger anfangen (falls es dazu kommt) - wären so meine Klassen..





Mag mir noch wer zum Headset & Monitor antworten? :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (8. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das macht mir schonmal Mut , was für ne Klasse spielst du?
> 
> Ich werd entweder Beschwörer,Kleriker,Jäger anfangen (falls es dazu kommt) - wären so meine Klassen.._


_

Also da ich schon immer ein Nahkämpfer war und mit Zaubern nichts am Hut habe, hab ich mir nen Gladiator erstellt.
Der haut ziemlich rein, trägt fette Rüstungen und ist auch noch als Off-Tank zu gebrauchen.
Assassine hab ich mir auch noch überlegt, nur fehlte mir da der Style von den Platte Rüstungen^^

Von deinen Klassen hab ich leider bisher keine so richtig angespielt, da kann dir vll ein anderer besser weiterhelfen.
Den Kleriker würd ich dir auf alle Fälle nur empfehlen wenn du hauptsächlich in Gruppen unterwegs sein willst, dort werden die ja immer mitgenommen. Aber alleine wirst du es etwas schwer haben, da die nicht gerade viel Schaden verursachen._


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Stimmt , das Problem kenn ich noch aus der koreanischen Beta..naja ich heile halt gern.. :X_


----------



## Rethelion (8. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Stimmt , das Problem kenn ich noch aus der koreanischen Beta..naja ich heile halt gern.. :X_



Dann passts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was anderes. Ich such grad für meine Eltern eine Office2007-Version die sie für die Firma nutzen können.
Die normale Home&Student darf ich da ja nicht installiern, aber was ist mit der hier?http://www.hoh.de/Software/Buero/Office/Microsoft-Office-2007/MS-Office-2007-Basic-SB-dt-PC-MLK_i3810_64383.htm

Da steht dabei Nur für Office-Ready-PCs oder Notebooks!
Was soll das jetzt wieder heissen?^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Oktober 2009)

Suuper! Ich darf beim Hardwareluxx-Moddingcontest mitmachen!! Am 19. Oktober gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Hmm... was wird gemoddet? Alleine, oder mit anderen zusammen?


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Whui nice :X

Na dann bin ich doch mal gespannt..schon ne Richtung im Auge? :-)

_


----------



## Asoriel (8. Oktober 2009)

ja klar, ich hab schon ein ziemlich genaues Konzept. Das werde ich aber noch nicht von mir geben. Bin im HWL zwar unter nem anderen Nick unterwegs, aber die Ideen sollen trotzdem bei mir bleiben Den Worklog poste ich natürlich.

Für die, die den Contest nicht kennen: HWL veranstaltet mit Xigmatek und Caseking einen Modding-Contest, in dem 20 Teilnehmer in Einzelarbeit ein Xigmatek Asgard modden. Dabei wird der beste Modder Deutschlands gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Link zum Thread: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=646858


----------



## Rethelion (8. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Suuper! Ich darf beim Hardwareluxx-Moddingcontest mitmachen!! Am 19. Oktober gehts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann viel Glück, wirst da sicher gegen ein paar harte Brocken antreten dürfen ^^


----------



## Shefanix (8. Oktober 2009)

Klingt interessant. Die Gewinne sind auch nicht schlecht. Wünsch dir jetzt schonmal viel Glück :>





Spoiler



Der 300&#8364; Gutschein geht naturlich an mich, für mein neues Gehäuse


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2009)

_Ich weiss aber wer Asoriel ist - naja - bin wie gesagt gespannt!_ :-)


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

naja, der härteste Gegner dürfte ein Herr namens Benny werden...was der schon gezaubert hat ist richtig arg.

plexmod.de <= das sind seine Mods

Naja, mein Ziel ist es, unter den Top10 zu landen


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Wird schon :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (9. Oktober 2009)

Mich würd das modden an sich auch mal reizen. Nur 1. hab ich zwei linke Hände, und 2. glaub ich nicht das es allzu günstig ist. Würde man aus dem hier: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...27&agid=631 überhaupt was zaubern können? :>

Die Mods von dem Benny sehen ja auch schick aus. Bin mal gespannt was da allgemein so hingezaubert wird.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2009)

Wow, gz Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Gehäuse sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, damit lässt sich sicher was anfangen. Die Top 10 schaffst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mich würd das modden an sich auch mal reizen. Nur 1. hab ich zwei linke Hände, und 2. glaub ich nicht das es allzu günstig ist. Würde man aus dem hier: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...27&agid=631 überhaupt was zaubern können? :>



Kannst du das Gehäuse mal auf geizhals verlinken? Kann die HWV-Links nicht öffnen^^


----------



## Yaggoth (9. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kannst du das Gehäuse mal auf geizhals verlinken? Kann die HWV-Links nicht öffnen^^




ist das Coolermaster Elite 330


----------



## Shefanix (9. Oktober 2009)

Das hier: http://geizhals.at/a229525.html


----------



## Rethelion (9. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> ist das Coolermaster Elite 330



Ah ok, aber eigentlich ist es ja wurscht, da man alles modden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (9. Oktober 2009)

Viel Glück, Asoriel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man Aion eigentlich schon testen (als Testversion)?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was anderes. Ich such grad für meine Eltern eine Office2007-Version die sie für die Firma nutzen können.
> Die normale Home&Student darf ich da ja nicht installiern, aber was ist mit der hier?http://www.hoh.de/Software/Buero/Office/Microsoft-Office-2007/MS-Office-2007-Basic-SB-dt-PC-MLK_i3810_64383.htm
> 
> Da steht dabei Nur für Office-Ready-PCs oder Notebooks!
> Was soll das jetzt wieder heissen?^^


Das ist nur ein Lizenzkey (MLK = Medialess License Kit = wird ohne Datenträger ausgeliefert!!!)


_*Office Ready PCs: MS lässt Office 2007 vorinstallieren*

OfficeAb sofort bieten deutsche und internationale Partner von Microsoft ihren Kunden die Möglichkeit, mit dem Erwerb eines neuen Computers das neue Office 2007 zu testen und auf Wunsch eine Lizenz zu erwerben. Auf neuen PCs von Unternehmen wie Acer, Dell, Lenovo, HP, Medion und anderen ist ab sofort eine 60-Tage-Testversion von Office Professional 2007 hinterlegt.

Ein Download aus dem Internet oder Installation via CD ist nicht länger notwendig. Nach Ablauf der Testphase kann der Anwender entscheiden, ob er die Software erwerben, in reduziertem Umfang weiter nutzen oder deinstallieren will. Dem Anwender stehen für den Erwerb einer Lizenz drei Varianten zur Auswahl: Microsoft Office Basic 2007, Microsoft Office Small Business 2007 und Microsoft Office Professional 2007. An dem weltweiten Vertriebsprogramm mit dem Namen Office Ready beteiligen sich in Deutschland mehr als 2.500 Partner.

Ein Office Ready PC enthält ein vorinstalliertes Image, das aber erst dann lizenziert wird, wenn der Endanwender einen gültigen Produktschlüssel erwirbt. Das heißt, der Anwender kann die neuen Funktionen von Office 2007 wie die neue Bedienoberfläche Microsoft Office Fluent oder die Vorteile des neuen Dateiformates ausführlich und in vollem Funktionsumfang testen.

Nutzt er diese Möglichkeit nicht, wechselt die Bürosoftware nach Ablauf der Testphase in den reduzierten Funktionsmodus. Erstellte Dokumente können weiterhin gelesen und gedruckt, aber nicht mehr bearbeitet werden. Wird auch dies nicht gewünscht, so lässt sich die Software auch vollständig deinstallieren. _

--------

Entweder ca. 500 Steine für die Vollversion ausgeben oder auf Alternativprodukte ausweichen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

demnächst kommt die öffentliche beta von office 2010, dass sich dann auch nach der erscheinung umsonst (werbefinanziert) benutzen lässt .. 

http://www.golem.de/0910/70366.html


----------



## Twixst (9. Oktober 2009)

Von meinem bestellten PC fehlt jetzt schon wieder das Netzteil. Und die Grafikkarte hat auch noch keinen Liefertermin.
Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich bis Weihnachten warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: _Edits raus editiert_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

Jo also das mit Nvidia stimmt wie scho vermutet net
http://www.giga.de/usernews/00020787-nvidi...zurueckziehung/
die werden weiterhin grakas baun *freude freude*

Hab gestern Nachmittag um 5 uhr ein Paket abgegeben, und heute morgen um 8uhr war es schon zugestellt O_o
nur 15 stunden haben die gebraucht O_o Hoffentlich wird meine grafikkarte schnell repariert xD


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Wie kann ich denn meine Wunschliste von Geizhals irgendwem posten? Wenn ich den normeln Link schicke is es beim Freund immer leer.. :X_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

vll wie bei hardwareversand, das du immer nen screenshot machen musst X_X


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Mag ich aber nicht :X

Will das mitm Link machen.._


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Oktober 2009)

Habe vor mir diese Woche nen neues Gehäuse zu kaufen. Es sollte stylisch natürlich kaum zu toppen sein und gute Kühlung bieten. ( Frontlüfter, hinten, oben, unten?^^) Blaue oder rote LEDs wären auch was feines. :-)

Budget von 30 - 70€.

Festplatten habe ich nur 2, ein DvD Laufwerk und es sollte eine 5850 reinpassen.

Jemand ein paar empfehlungen?


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

oh ja, die habe ich. Es gibt 2 absolute Budget-Gehäuse die ich immer wieder erwähnen muss, weil ich beide so toll finde.

Einmal wäre da das Sharkoon Rebel9, welches ca. 35-40€ kostet. Midi-Tower, exzellenter Airflow möglich, recht dezent und dennoch schick.

Ansonsten das Xigmatek Asgard. Bekomme ich in wenigen Tagen für ein Casemod geliefert, dann kann ich genaueres über die Qualität berichten.

Von beiden bin ich aber sehr überzeugt. Für den Preis unschlagbar, das Asgard gibts für 30€ und bietet sogar noch ein paar mehr Features als das Rebel9.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ansonsten das Xigmatek Asgard. Bekomme ich in wenigen Tagen für ein Casemod geliefert, dann kann ich genaueres über die Qualität berichten.



_Das wäre super , gefällt mir recht gut - vllt wird´s das für den nächsten PC.. :-)
_


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

naja, in dem Worklog den ich dann starten werde, werden sicher auch Impressionen zur Qualität und zum Erscheinungsbild zu finden sein.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja, sind zwar billig, aber vom optischen nicht so das was ich suche. Habe grad nur mal bei geizhals geschaut und folgende rausgesucht:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263019.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263036.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a372647.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a209016.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a275919.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a394975.html


----------



## Ceek (9. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie kann ich denn meine Wunschliste von Geizhals irgendwem posten? Wenn ich den normeln Link schicke is es beim Freund immer leer.. :X_


Das wird leider nix, weil die Geizhals Wunschliste - soweit ich weiß - auf Cookies basiert.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Hm , aber Greeki hatte damals auch was gelinkt , im alten Sticky..deshalb frag ich ja.. :X_








Vaishyana schrieb:


> Naja, sind zwar billig, aber vom optischen nicht so das was ich suche. Habe grad nur mal bei geizhals geschaut und folgende rausgesucht:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263019.html
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263036.html
> ...


_
Nicht so die Knaller , obwohl das 2te noch ganz in Ordnung ist.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

okay...du willst also ein "Alienlook-Raumschiff-Plastikmoster"-Gehäuse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wäre vielleicht ein Raidmax Sagittarius2 was für dich:
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/pre...Arius+2+RM928BO

Gibts übrigens noch ohne orange für 50€.

Ich finde die Art von Gehäuse aber furchtbar...


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Da hier grad so viele reinschauen , mag mir wer nen 24" / 26" Monitor empfehlen der nicht so dolle spiegelt & dazu noch recht "normal" aussieht? Hab zwar grad den T260 im Auge , der soll aber ziemlich spiegeln :X_


----------



## Twixst (9. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Hersteller von GraKas würdet ihr bevorzugen. hab grade die Wahl  zwischen ner Sofort lieferbaren XFX HD4890 oder ne "ohne Liefertermin" HD4890 von Club3D.
Kann mir jemand auch nen gutes NT empfehlen? Die BeQuiets sind dauernd ausverkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @painschkes: Schau dir mal welche von Samsung an. Ich hab nen 22 Zoller und bin sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Oktober 2009)

Genau dieses hab ich schon live gesehen, war nicht so mein Ding. Wären die, die ich gepostet habe denn ok? Werde mir die dann nochmal genauer ansehen und zugreifen.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

mal davon abgesehen, dass XFX einer der besten Hersteller ist, ist es beim Referenzdesign wollkommen egal.

Wieviel darf das NT denn kosten?

painschkes, ich hab seit ein paar Wochen nen Samsung Syncmaster 2333SW hier stehen. Zwar "nur" 23", aber auch 1920x1080. Absolut genial das Ding und auch erschwinglich.


----------



## Twixst (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub ich nehme dann die XFX. Das Design ist mir relativ egal. Mein Gehäuse ist undurchsichtig.

Zum NT so um die 50&#8364; und sollte ne 4890, nen Phenom II und so schaffen (denke da so an 500W+)

Edit: Den hier?


----------



## Ceek (9. Oktober 2009)

@paini: Es geht doch, du musst dich bei geizhals.at anmelden, dann können deine Wunschlisten auf dem Server gespeichert werden. Im Wunschlisten Menu kannst du sie dann öffentlich einsehbar machen.

Edit: Kleines Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Naja, sind zwar billig, aber vom optischen nicht so das was ich suche. Habe grad nur mal bei geizhals geschaut und folgende rausgesucht:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263019.html
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a263036.html
> ...




soweit ich weiß passen die großen grafikkarten nicht in das http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a394975.html


Ich hab das Gehäuse http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a257472.html find ich cool, allerdings sollte man das mit Kathoden ( http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...95&agid=869 ) aufbessern weil das standartlicht nicht wirklich hell ist


Wenn du willst kann ich dir Bilder voM lexa schicken, also keine die mit photoshop getuned wurden, sondern welche von mir xD
Das Gehäuse hat auch Front Anschlüsse, die sind aber rechts neben dem gehäuse ganz vorne
2x Usb  1mikro 1mal ton  1mal Firewire



painschkes schrieb:


> _Da hier grad so viele reinschauen , mag mir wer nen 24" / 26" Monitor empfehlen der nicht so dolle spiegelt & dazu noch recht "normal" aussieht? Hab zwar grad den T260 im Auge , der soll aber ziemlich spiegeln :X_


Samsung Syncmaster 24HS full Hd Vga/DVI/HDMI Der Spiegelt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte vorher n röhrenbildschirm da konnte man hinten den fernseher sehn wenn ich ein dunkles bild hatte, aber der Spiegelt gar nicht 
Weiß nicht was du jetz für anforderungen has, aber hier ist ein Foto mit Blitz auf den Bildschirm, daran kann man ja relativ gut sehn ob der Spiegelt klick


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> @paini: Es geht doch, du musst dich bei geizhals.at anmelden, dann können deine Wunschlisten auf dem Server gespeichert werden. Im Wunschlisten Menu kannst du sie dann öffentlich einsehbar machen.
> 
> Edit: Kleines Beispiel
> 
> ...



_Wha , super - danke! :-)

@Sebi - Hm..mag dann doch eher 24"/26" - Geld dafür ist da (natürlich keine 500€ :X)

@Volde - Hm , trifft nicht so meinen Geschmack.. :X
_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

wieso sieht doch ganz normal aus und vom Preis her unschlagbar wage ich zu behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Meine eher sowas.. -> Klick mich! :-)


/Edit : Sieht man den "Warenkorb"? Klick mich!_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meine eher sowas.. -> Klick mich! :-)
> 
> 
> /Edit : Sieht man den "Warenkorb"? Klick mich!_


Der Bildchirm hat kein Hdmi Anschluss x3  

Man sieht dein Warenkorb leider net X_X


----------



## Ceek (9. Oktober 2009)

Nein, klappt nicht, sehe leider nix. Link kann aber auch falsch sein (http://geizhals.at [...] cat=*WL1* kann ich nicht glauben^^)


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Wtf , er meint ich bin nicht eingeloggt - bin ich aber? :-(



/Edit : So , jetzt aber? -> Klick mich!

_


----------



## Twixst (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuchs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Netzteil für nen PC mit: Phenom II (3Ghz), 4890 und Standart (4gb Ram, 500g Festplatte...) geeignet?


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Jup ist es :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert noch immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logg dich aus und überzeug dich selbst http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-62554


jup, das netzteil reicht kannst auch das nehmen, kostet 7euro weniger, ist allerdings im mom nicht verfügbar
Hab das auch drin, hab ausser  1tb statt 500gb festplatte den gleichen pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (9. Oktober 2009)

Hast du denn die Wunschliste auch öffentlich gemacht, bei mir passiert nämlich das gleiche, wenn sie privat ist.


----------



## Twixst (9. Oktober 2009)

Okay. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Wunschliste auch öffentlich gemacht, bei mir passiert nämlich das gleiche, wenn sie privat ist.



_Wie mach ich dass? Ich bin zwar täglich auf GH aber damit hab ich mich nie beschäftigt :X

/Edit : Ah , jetzt aber..!!!!1111 :X

Klick mich!

_


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

bei mir funktioniert schon der obere Link. Editiert? Naja, jetzt klappts jedenfalls.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich bin zu anspruchsvoll.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja für den nächsten PC ein relativ flaches Gehäuse nehmen, aber ich hab wieder soviele Wünsche sodass das sicher gesprengt wird^^
Ich brauch ja unbedingt das Teil hier: http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_c...52B&area=de
Mit 4xHotswap 3,5"-Einschüben und dadurch wird das Gehäuse wieder so fett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch so ein Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hat Lust es mir zu bauen?
Und nein ich will das Level10 nicht kaufen^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich kanns dir leider nicht bauen, würde aber sicher cool aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal ne Frage, womit hast du das Modell erstellt?


----------



## Rethelion (9. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage, womit hast du das Modell erstellt?



Google Sketchup heisst das Programm; ist ne Freeware und hat echt tolle Funktionen


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2009)

Nice, muss ich mir auch mal runterladen (bzw. mach ich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2009)

painschecks du möchtest den Panasonic Fernseher aus Polen bestellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Hm?_


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2009)

Die  Händer mit den besten Preisen kommen aus Polen wies aussieht, jedenfalls bei dem Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reth, ne kleine Frage : wenn ich bei Sketchup ein Objekt plaziert hab, kann ich das nachträglich noch vergrößern/verkleinern? Entweder find ichs nicht oder es geht nicht ^^
Edit : Ok, habs gefunden... nur komisch dass das nicht einfach in der Bar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2009)

_Ah , hab ich jetzt auch gesehn - hm hat er wohl falsch abgespeichert..aber bestellt wird´s so eh nicht - Monitor wird sicherlich noch geändert (wenn ich nen guten Tipp bekomme) :-)_


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2009)

Mag Polen net :>


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

hui - was haben wir denn da?

-Bild rausgenommen-



Notiz an mich selbst: Win7 RC DVD suchen und Raid0 einrichten.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Viel Spaß mit den neuen F3 :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

danke - werde ich haben. Im Moment sind sie noch nicht eingebaut. Zuerst such ich Win7, dann wird wie gesagt ein Raid0 eingerichtet und dann gibts Benchmarks. Zumindest wenn ich die DVD finde. Ich hab nämlich gestern schon vergeblich danach gesucht.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Werd mir glaub ich auch 7 mitbestellen wenn ich dann mal die Knete endlich hab..-_-

Geht ja los am 22. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

hab schon die VVK-Box hier, aber bis dahin will ich mit benchen nicht warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (10. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie hwv das macht, wenn ich vor 1 Woche bestell hab, wo alles verfügbar war (außer NT und GraKa) und jetzt das Mainboard nicht lieferbar ist? Muss ich dann warten bis alles wieder verfügbar ist, oder lagern die z.B. das Mainboard solange für mich (obwohl dort steht nicht lieferbar habs ja aber vorher bestellt) bis die restlichen Teile verfübar sind?

Edit: Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grad angerufen, GraKa getauscht (von Club3D zu XFX, Netzteil getauscht (von BeQuiet 530W zu Xigmatek 500W) und ist alles lieferbar. Also ham die das Mainboard reserviert.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2009)

@Twixst: Von Bequiet auf Xigmatek ist aber ein ganz schönes Downgrade

Mal was anderes: Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo der Fehler liegen könnte das auf meinem PC Windowsinstallationen so träge ablaufen?
Auf meinem System rennt eigentlich alles ohne Probleme, nur bei der Installation spinnt er. 5Min braucht er vom Booten der CD bis zum Installationsbildschirm, dann dauerts ein paar Minuten bis man zu den Optionen kommt und jetzt steht er seit einiger Zeit bei 0%.
Ist egal ob ich Vista oder Win7 installiere, jedesmal dauerts ewig.Normal ist dad ja nicht, auf meinem altem NB gehts schneller.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Oktober 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a394975.html

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da alles für zusätliche Lüfter einbauen könnte?

Evtl welche vorschlagen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a394975.html
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da alles für zusätliche Lüfter einbauen könnte?
> 
> Evtl welche vorschlagen?


Vorsicht, soweit ich weiß passen da die großen grafikkarten nicht rein !  

du has wohl den post nimmer gelesen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...00&st=11840


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Oktober 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> da passen keine großen grafikkarten rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, habe dieses Gehäuse aber mal live gesehen mit einer GTX295 verbaut.

Edit: Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Auszug aus der Spezifikation bei Hoh.de:

Technische Daten:

  * Unterstützung für lange VGA Karten: bis zu 265 mm
  * Lüfter: 1x 140mm Seite (vorinstalliert), 1x 120mm Front (optional), 1x 80/92/120mm Rückseite (vorinstalliert)

Gute Gehäuselüfter wären die hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a187161.html

oder

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294636.html als billigere Alternative. Die sind vom Lager her nicht so hochwertig. Wenn es ultra sein soll, dann kannst dich mal bei Noiseblocker umschauen.
Die sind dann aber auch z.T. sehr teuer.

Was mir bei dem Gehäuse ein bisschen Sorgen machen würde, ist der große seitliche Lüfter. Braucht keine Sau und wird wohl auch nicht gerade leise sein.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Doch, habe dieses Gehäuse aber mal live gesehen mit einer GTX295 verbaut.
> 
> Edit: Oder irre ich mich da?



Ob die Karte reinpasst kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber auf alle Fälle musst du in der Front noch einen 120mm-Lüfter verbauen. Hinten und an der Seite ist bereits einer vorinstalliert, auch wenn der wahrscheinlich ziemlich laut sein wird.
Schau dir mal die Scythe Slip Stream oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan, die sind qualitativ recht gut, kosten nicht viel und sind vor allem leise.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab im Internet, zb bei amazon sowas gelesen


> ) .... Meine GTX 260 konnte ich gar nicht verbauen, da die maximale Einbaulänge knapp 27 cm beträgt. ...




Oder das 


> Positiv
> + Edle Verarbeitung, geiles Aussehen
> + Hardware lässt sich gut einbauen, nichts klappert, besonders gut ist das Festplatte und Diskettenlaufwerk von der Seite eingeschoben werden,so dass keine Soundkarte usw. im Weg ist
> + Viel Platz im Inneren, man kann überall gut ran kommen, selbst bei Vollbestückung
> ...


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Hm , ich denk mal ich werd bis zum nächsten PC doch erstmal Vista weiternutzen - ausser ich lass das Netbook raus und nehm dafür doch den BR-Player.. :X_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde jetzt auch nicht unbedingt einen Grund sehen, warum man Win7 unbedingt immo haben müsste, wenn man Vista hat. Hätte ich berufsbedingt nicht kostenlosen Zugriff darauf, dann würde ich wohl auch noch Vista auf meinen Rechner haben.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Hat zufällig jemand die Z10 von Logitech? Oder nen guten Tipp für andere Boxen (2.0) fürn PC..? :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

In das Syclone passt definitv keine moderne Karte ohne weiteres rein. Egal ob GTX260-GTX295 oder auch ATI-Karten sind alle beinahe 30cm lang. Wenn man sich mal ein Bild von Innen anschaut stellt man fest, dass direkt hinter dem Mainboardtray das HDD-Käfig sitzt. Und zwar quer! Da hat jemand mitgedacht. Also entweder ausflexen oder ein anderes kaufen.

Übrigens sind die ersten Messwerte meines Raids da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ordentlich, die Werte. Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal wieder nen Raid 0 einrichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

naja, das war nur die Win7 Beta (Beta - nicht RC), da ich momentan leider keine andere CD zur Verfügung hatte. Die Platten sind auch schon wieder ausgesteckt und es hängt wieder die Green Caviar dran. Am 22. Oktober wirds dann anständig eingerichtet und bis dahin komm ich auch so klar.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat zufällig jemand die Z10 von Logitech? Oder nen guten Tipp für andere Boxen (2.0) fürn PC..? :-)_



_Blubbiblub :X_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wieso so bescheiden? 2.0? 5.1 muss schon sein.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

naja gut, für 5.1 braucht man auch entsprechende Räumlichkeiten, aber zumindest 2.1 bei so kleinen Dingern sollte Pflicht sein, meinst nicht auch painschkes? (Z-2300 sind top!)


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jo, das stimmt. Mein 5.1 steht komplett am Schreibtisch. zwei Boxen je link und rechts am Monitor, die mittlere Box eigentlich auch rechts und Subwoofer und die beiden Rear stehen unten jeweils links und rechts neben den Drucker. Irgendwie auch sinnfrei, aber hört sich trotzdem ganz gut an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Hat ja leicht den Sinn des Systems verfehlt. Ich hab auch nur ein 2.0 System, und finde das eigentlich ganz okay. Hör eh nur damit, wenn jemand zu Besuch ist. Sonst hab ich immer mein Headset auf. Hab ich keine störenden Geräusche von außen bei :>


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Naja , das Z10 gefällt mir schon ganz gut und würde mal wieder in mein Farbkonzept passen :X - ausserdem hören sie sich richtig gut an..

Bis jetzt sieht der Warenkorb so aus xD : Klick mich! (nicht auf die polnischen Händler achten)

Bin mit der Auswahl eigentlich recht zufrieden :-)

_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Was kaufst du da alles zusammen? Ich blick bei dir garnicht mehr durch. Wolltest du nicht den PC ganz weg tun? Wozu dann der Monitor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Und wozu Tastatur, Maus, Aion und das Blu-Ray Laufwerk? Braucht man auch alles ohne PC nicht. Irgendwie wirfst du ständig alles übern haufen :>


----------



## Twixst (10. Oktober 2009)

War das jetzt wirklich so schlimm, das ich das BeQuiet gegen nen Xigmatek getauscht habe? :0

Edit: Als ich das diverse Reviews gelesen habe, fand ich das NT eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

O_O Painchkes wie hasstes jetz hinbekommen das der link zur wunschliste/warenkorb funktioniert xD

oh gz du bestells jetz endlich deinen neuen fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....oder is das jetz nur ne wunschliste und du hasst den fernseher schon  lang den du wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Ja , ich hab mich etwa 20x umentschieden.. :X

Jetzt bleibt PC doch (also der jetztige bis Vaddi ihn haben will) danach wird was neues geholt..

TV kommt auch , dazu der BluRay-Player..

Aion , da ich es anfangen will zu spielen und Maus,Tasta,Headset,Boxen,Monitor damit ich mal was ordentlich hab - spiele derzeit mit 10&#8364; Sachen die nicht so der Bringer sind..(obwohl es auch Ausnahmen gibt)

Tjoa , denke es ist die richtige Entscheidung :-)





/Edit : Ja Volde , eigentlich sollte es ja ein 50" / 46" werden - ist mir aber doch zu groß , zumindest für mein jetziges Zimmer..daher "nur" 42" und nein , es ist noch nicht bestellt - auf Knete warten 4tw.. -_-
_


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

hm billig muss nicht schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab das headset http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...14&agid=264 (vor nem monat kostete das bei hwv 3 euro xD) mal hier in der stadt für 10 euro gekauft,und das hat ne sehr gute Tonqualität ! 
und hab ne webcam mit 12 mp (steht zumindest auf der verpackung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) für 20 euro gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die 12 megapixel bringt sie zwar nur bei fotos (bei videos denk ich mal sinds 4 oder 5, und bei videotelefonie ists natürlich noch weniger) aber das find ich schon beachtlich ^.^


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Sagte ich ja , es gibt auch gute billige Sachen - aber für den neuen Schreibtisch ect. soll halt mal was richtiges her..

Boah ich freu mich so wenn ich dann für alles ne Bestellung aufgegeben hab xD Soviele Pakete die ankommen werden (bis auf TV der sicherlich mit Spedition kommen wird..)


*schonmalimkreisrumhüpf*_


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir ja au im august soviel bestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neuer pc neuer bildschirm neues soundsystem...... hab auch en neuen schreibtisch gekriegt der schreibtisch war auch sehr günstig
http://www.buerostuhl24.com/dokumente/arti...s/673787__1.jpg für 160 euro, find ich seeeeehr gut den Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das NT wirklich nicht schlecht, bei allem was man liest. Klar mag es nicht so toll sein wie ein BeQuiet, aber ich hab schon anderes über Jahre ausgehalten (Ich sag nur Komplett-PC und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Außerdem wird das viel empfohlen bei ähnlichen/besseren PCs.

Edit: Mit wem rede ich eigentlich? xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

Painschkes, dein altes bild fand ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> War das jetzt wirklich so schlimm, das ich das BeQuiet gegen nen Xigmatek getauscht habe? :0
> 
> Edit: Als ich das diverse Reviews gelesen habe, fand ich das NT eigentlich ziemlich gut.



Nein, daß Xigmatek ist sehr gut. Ich habe auch schon einen umfangreichen Test gelesen. Das Ding steht einem Bequiet kaum in etwas nach. Vielleicht ist ein Bequiet ne Idee leiser, aber an Effizienz und Stabilität nehmen die sich so gut wie garnichts.

Der größte Unterschied ist wahrscheinlich der Preis.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich war gerade in einem hessischen Theater und das war so genial lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Anfang meinte der Typ (keine Ahnung, wie der heißt) man soll laut lachen, weil es gibt leute die lachen falsch, die lachen nicht nach außen sondern lachen in sich hinein und saugen sich am Ende dann am Stuhl fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (10. Oktober 2009)

Klos du bist mein Retter des Tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wurde schon panisch, da die Montag den PC losschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich war gerade in einem hessischen Theater und das war so genial lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Aber Frankfurt ist ja dafür bekannt, daß es dort gute Drogen geben soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

jop, das Problem mit dem Stuhl hab ich auch immer. Ich lach nämlich auch in mich hinein,  und wenn ich dann Fernseh ist das manchmal sehr problematisch mit vom Sofa aufstehn


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Klos einfach laut lachen, es gibt leute die schmunzeln nur in sich hinein und saugen sich dann am Stuhl fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder einfach klatschen, es gibt Leute die nehmen die Hände hoch und schauen dann nach rechts und links ob jemand klatscht und wenn nicht, gehen sie mit den Händen nur durch die Haare kurz durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht wollen sie nur sehen, ob die Frisur noch richtig sitzt. Nicht jeder hat perfekten Halt dank Drei-Wetter-Taft. Was ich mich gerade frage: Was könnte ich dann machen, als jemand, der keine Haare hat? Ahh...ich kratz mich einfach am Kopf.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutz kein 3 wetter taft sondern billig gel von schlecker, und die frisur hält trotzdem wie im Werbespot xDD also kann ich schön durch die Haare gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm.. ja , auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Pfui, Gel. Haarspray ist das beste. Besonders bei meiner Haarlänge :>


----------



## Soramac (11. Oktober 2009)

Haarspray ftw, Gel ist für Schmierlappen xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Oktober 2009)

Haarspray + gel is noch besser xD

Brauch ich weil für die frisur brauch ich son Wet gel und das hält so nicht, also noch haarspray drübber nur mit haarspray oder nur mit gel gehts nicht xD man muss das beste aus beiden welten kombinieren xDD


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind zu nem Styling-Bereich mutiert :>

Kleine Frage: Ein Kumpel von mir hat irgendwie komische Probleme mit seinem Rechner. Nach längerer Zeit spielen wird der extrem heiss. Ab und zu geht er auch mal gerne aus. Gestern auf LAN ging er dann auch nicht mehr an. Lüfter hat sich am Anfang noch ganz kurz gedreht (nur der vonner Graka) und dann war Ende. Ich dacht das liegt am Netzteil. Also Netzteil umgetauscht aber immernoch das selbe Problem. Das Netzteil überhitzt einfach extremst.

Hardware von ihm: PhenomII 965, HD4890, 2 500GB Platten, Asus M4N72-E als Mainboard. Das Netzteil hat 580W und ist von Levicom. Sollte also eigentlich ausreichen oder nicht?


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Oktober 2009)

vll is dann der lüfter vonner graka kapott, oder da blockiert iwas den graka lüfter, wie dem auch sie ich geh jez ma off un less noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

@ andern Thread:

Naja es geht. Der Durschnitt im Sommer liegt bei knapp 26°C. Das finde ich geht noch in Ordnung. (Gemessen in Tokio) Für Australien hab ich keine Lust das nachzuschauen :> 
Ich bin eh was Temperaturen angeht so ein bisschen wählerisch :>


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Hm ok, das klingt ja fast nach Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu Australien (Wettervorhersage für heute) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht ganz angenehm aus, zumindest der nördliche Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ist ja doch recht kühl dort unten. Was sind schon 40°C? 

@ Klos: Ich war einmal dort, in Tokio. Mir hat das nichts ausgemacht um ehrlich zu sein. Ich war zwar nur 5 Tage dort, aber die haben mich so fasziniert das ich einfach dort bleiben möcht. Und das mit dem "Tot-Arbeiten" kommt ja drauf an was man letztendlich tut. 

Spanien etc. wär nichts für mich. Kann ich ja gleich in Deutschland bleiben. Ich brauch was ganz anderes.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja, Spanien ist doch 'ein bisschen' wärmer als Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich da das letzte mal im Sommer war waren die Temperaturen größtenteils über 40°C... viel wärmer muss es aber dann auch für mich nicht sein, 30-40°C sind gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war zwar noch nie in ner asiatischen Großstadt aber ich stells mir auch interesannt vor, wenn das wirklich so hektisch und belebt ist wie ihr sagt. Irgendwie hat das auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Mich faszinieren Japaner und ähnliche Konsorten überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil, sie schrecken mich sogar ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du studiert hast und in einer höheren Position arbeiten willst, dann nimm das mit dem totarbeiten ruhig wörtlich.^^
Nach 8 Stunden gehst du da nicht heim. Ich prognostiziere dir eher mal das doppelte.

Edit: das hat was für wenige Tage. Aber schon nach einigen Wochen bist du kurz vor einen Amoklauf. München ist mir schon belebt genug. Auch da kann es bereits extrem stressig werden.
Aber gegen eine japanische Großstadt ist das ein Witz. Ich sag es nochmal. Oktoberfest und das überall und jeden Tag. Ne, danke.

Ich kenne jemanden, der da lange Zeit war. Auch arbeitsbedingt. Dem reicht es inzwischen. Und jedesmal, wenn er wieder für ein paar Monate dort hin muss, bekommt er das kotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich mags nicht so still und ruhig. Und ich hab am liebsten viele Leute um mich drum herum. 
Ist aber schon 6 oder 7 Jahre her das ich dort war. Aber Eindruch gemacht hat das schon extrem.

Bin dann auch mal weg, fahr inner Stunde in Urlaub und muss noch Sachen einpacken :>

Edit: Wie gut das ich nicht vorhabe zu studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Wo fährst denn hin, Japan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und arbeiten würde ich in Japan auch nicht wirklich dauerhaft wollen, aber hinreisen auf Urlaub oder so würd ich schonmal gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Schön wärs. Ist nur ein sehr unspektakulärer Urlaub mit meinen Eltern. Es geht nach Soltau. Und der Ort direkt ist knapp 800m vom Heidepark entfernt. Würde am liebsten hierbleiben, aber ich bin ja mit meinen 16 Jahren angeblich zu jung. Mein Bruder mit seinen 19 Jährchen hats gut, der bleibt hier


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sehenswert ist das durchaus. Aber das war es dann auch schon. Leben käme für mich da niemals in Frage. Und Leute um mich rum habe ich auch gerne. Aber das reicht mir bereits in einer deutschen Großstadt. Wenn ich in Tokyo jeden morgen bereits in der U-Bahn eingeklemmt wie eine Sadine den Arbeitstag antreten muss, dann hat das für mich nicht mehr viel mit Lebensqualität zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Auto fahren kannst dir da schenken, daß klappt ja schon nicht mal mehr in München, ohne einen Nervenzusammenbruch zu bekommen.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

> aber ich bin ja mit meinen 16 Jahren angeblich zu jung


Kenn ich, ist bei mir genauso... meine 15 jährige Cusine darf mit ihrer 17 jährigen Schwester dagegen immer tagelang alleine daheim sein wenn ihre Eltern mal wieder Skifahren gehn... blöde Sache : /

@Klos, in China (sicher auch in Japan) gibts ja sogar Leute die dafür angestellt sind die Fahrgäste in die U-Bahn/S-Bahn zu drücken damit die Türen zugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der U-Bahn find ich garnicht so schlimm. Und ich brauch keine extrem hohe Lebensqualität. Ich gebe mich auch mit weniger zufrieden.

Und wieso bekommst in München beim Autofahren nen Nervenzusammenbruch? Ich find das jedes Jahr immer wieder lustig wenn ich da bin. Letztes und dieses Jahr war ich auch auf Abschlussfahrt dort, was natürlich noch besser war. In München angekommen erstmal noch 1,5 Stunden bis zur Bleibe. Sowas find ich genial :>


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

16 ist auch zu jung. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich mit 16 alles an Grütze fabriziert habe und das Tag ein Tag aus...oO


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Das liegt halt immer an den Leuten. Bei mir kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Ich trinke nur selten Alkohol, und dann auch nicht viel. Scheiße bauen tu ich auch nicht. Entweder hock ich wenn keiner Zeit hat wie jetzt vorm Rechner, oder ich geh durche Stadt, oder mach sonst irgendwas. Bin kein kleiner böser Bube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie alt/jung bist du eigentlich wenn man fragen darf? ^^


Ihr haltet mich vom einpacken ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das liegt halt immer an den Leuten. Bei mir kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Ich trinke nur selten Alkohol, und dann auch nicht viel. Scheiße bauen tu ich auch nicht. Entweder hock ich wenn keiner Zeit hat wie jetzt vorm Rechner, oder ich geh durche Stadt, oder mach sonst irgendwas. Bin kein kleiner böser Bube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hört sich nach einen zurückgezogenen Jugendlichen an, der meist vorm PC sitzt und Killerspiele spielt. Dann bist du ja potenziell gefährlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ein 31jähriger alter Sack, jedoch vom Kopf und der Vernunft her eher so bei 25. Ich hab da gewisse Entwicklungsdefizite, die auf eine recht chaotische Jugend zurückzuführen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, das mit den Killerspielen trifft eher nicht zu. Hab ne lange WoW-Phase hinter mir. Im Moment sind nur Sachen wie Anno1404, Resi5 (mist) und NFS:Shift auf meinem Rechner zu finden. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht bin ich ja gefährdet, nur ich weiss es noch garnicht? Hmm... zurückgezogen geht nicht bei mir. Ich bin sehr redefreudig (zum Leid mancher). Aber wenn demnächst in den Nachrichten kommt: "16-Jähriger läuft an Schule in Osnabrück Ammok" wisst ihr immerhin wer es war, und könnt dann sagen: "Hey, den kenn ich doch!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte dich nicht auf 31 Jahre geschätzt, dachte eher so Anfang bis Mitte 20. Jaja meine Menschenkenntnis


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, daß liegt eben an meiner Art. Ich bin auch alles andere, als ein typischer 31jähriger. Nur am Körper sieht man bei mir das Alter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich frisch rasiert durchaus auch als 25jähriger durchgehen könnte. Behaupte ich jetzt einach mal so. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch kein typischer 16-Jähriger - zumindest denk ich das immer. Die meisten die 16 sind aus meinem Umfeld sind alle irgendwie noch so "kindisch". Ich denk mir des öfteren schon das ich eine zu erwachsene Persönlichkeit für mein Alter hab. Kann manchmal ein Nachteil sein. Die machen irgendwelche Witze etc. und ich lach schon garnicht mehr drüber, sonder find das nur peinlich. "Frühreif" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, ich verabschiede mich schonmal bis Sonntag von euch, werd gleich nurnoch mal kurz reingucken bevor ich losfahr, aber ansonsten heisst es erstmal: 1 Woche ohne Internet überleben :>
Gute Nacht noch, falls ihr schlafen gehen solltet.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm ok, das klingt ja fast nach Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Wäre (wenn ich es irgendwann mal dahin schaffe) dann eher richtung Adelaide - also von den Temperaturen her ganz okay.. :X





Vollkommen in Ordnung Shefa , ich bin genauso drauf - ich trinke keinen Alkohol und rauche , wenns hochkommt mal eine Zigarette im Monat..
Mir gehen auch viele Freunde (15-18) sowas von auf die nerven mit ihren blöden bzw. kindischen Witzen..genau wie mit diesem :


"Ey jo altah krass eh man ich bin voll der geile ich f**** deinen Kopf"..und solche Sachen..einfach nur schlimm..
_


----------



## Nebola (11. Oktober 2009)

Paini, wegen deinem neuen Ava hätt ich dich fast net erkannt, nur die schräge Schrift erkennt man sofort :-)


----------



## Soramac (11. Oktober 2009)

Australien sind doch die größten Spinnen der Welt... n e danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Nö, glaub nicht. Also zumindest was Vogelspinnen angeht, kommt die größte mit einer Spannweite von über 30 cm aus Venezuela, genau da, wo auch mein kleiner Suntiger zuhause ist.
Das wäre dann die theraphosa blondi.

Aber in Australien lebt eine der giftigsten Spinnen, nämlich Atrax Robustus. Groß ist die aber nicht. In einem Land, in dem z.b. die giftigste Schlange der Welt heimisch ist, nämlich der Inland-Taipan, sollten Spinnen aber eh deine kleinste Sorge sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Oktober 2009)

Doch doch Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Oktober 2009)

Da hat Klos recht Ich bin Schlangenliebhaber - aber was in Australien alles rumkriecht ist echt sehr gefährlich. Da hats wie er schon sagte die Inland Taipan (giftigste Schlange überhaupt) und eine Todesotter.
Ich hab selbst 2 Schlangen zuhause, aber den australischen würde ich nicht zu nahe kommen. Da lob ich mir meine Würgeschlangen.
Allerdings hat das Gift einen Vorteil: Wenn man ihn überlebt, dann ohne weiter Folgen. Die Mamba hat nämlich ein Nervengift welches zu tödlichen Herzrhythmusstörungen führt. Rechzeitig ein Gegengift und alles ist gut. 
Schlimm wird es erst, wenn das Gift eine Nekrose auslöst. Es gibt Gifte, bei denen die Knochen komplett aufgeweicht werden. Da hilft dann nur noch die Amputation. Egal wie man einen solchen Biss überlebt - Folgen bleiben immer.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage.

Machen heute bei mir ne kleine Lan  mit 3 Rechnern. Da mein Rechner allerdings mit einem 50m Kabel aus vom Router dem Keller nach oben geht, haben wir keine Möglichketi die 2 anderen PCs anzuschließen. Geht das vllt, dass wir hier oben einen 2. Router aufstellen, und diesen als Split (hub weiß name nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) benutzen?  
Wenn ja, wie geht das? Habe da schonmal bissl gewerkelt, aber der Router wollte sich nicht mit dem Internet verbinden.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal ne Frage.
> 
> Machen heute bei mir ne kleine Lan  mit 3 Rechnern. Da mein Rechner allerdings mit einem 50m Kabel aus vom Router dem Keller nach oben geht, haben wir keine Möglichketi die 2 anderen PCs anzuschließen. Geht das vllt, dass wir hier oben einen 2. Router aufstellen, und diesen als Split (hub weiß name nicht
> 
> ...


Normal geht das schon, was genau wollt ihr denn aufstellen? Ist das ein Router,Switch,Hub...?


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ein W-Lan Router (erkennbar dass eine Antenne dran ist und es draufsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) von MSI. Bezeichnung "MSI Micro Star international.      54M Wireless Router" (RG54SE II) 

Also, mein 50m Kabel geht vom Router im Keller direkt nach oben an meinen Rechner. Kann ich dieses Kabel dann an den Router anschließen und über den an die 3 verschiedenen PCs? Quasi als Brücke benutzen?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Es ist ein W-Lan Router (erkennbar dass eine Antenne dran ist und es draufsteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also der Router müsste 5 Ports haben, einen Internet/WAN und 4 normale LAN-Ports.
Steck das Netzwerkabel, das vom Keller kommt, an den Inet/WAN-Port an und die PCs an die LAN-Ports. Schaut dann mal ob ihr eine Inetverbindung bekommt und sich die PCs eine IP ziehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Genau das habe ich geamcht, ging nicht. Ich mache es nochmal und dazu dann ein paar Screenshots.


Edit: Hier das Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Oktober 2009)

also normal macht man ein LAN über nen Switch. Hat niemand von euch einen?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich geamcht, ging nicht. Ich mache es nochmal und dazu dann ein paar Screenshots.


 
Kann ja auch sein, dass in den Routereinstellungen was nicht stimmt. Kannst du dich mal draufschalten und nachschauen ob NAT aktiviert ist?
Bzw. bekommt ihr überhaupt eine IP-Adresse? Gib mal unter Start-->Ausführen-->cmd ipconfig ein und schau ob du ne IP bekommst.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Bild ist auf Seite 597 Editiert. Nein, einen Switch haben wir nicht. Wir haben sonst immer den Router von unten hier rauf geholt und dann die PCs verbunden. Da aber unten im Büro diese Woche 2 PCs stehen, die selbst Internet brauchen müssen wir eine Alternative finden.

Das mit der ipconfig teste ich mal eben aus.

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt nur kurz überflogen. Du hast im Keller einen Router und oben einen Router. Wenn die beide als Router arbeiten und im gleichen Netz sind, dann darf nur einer als DHCP-Server fungieren. Den Router oben, den degradierst du zum reinen Switch. Der hat nichts zu routen. Das einzige was der machen soll ist, die Anfragen anhand der MAC-Adresse zum jeweiligen Client weiter zu reichen. Und genau das macht ein Switch.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Und wie macht das jemand der von Netzwerken keine Ahnung hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt nur kurz überflogen. Du hast im Keller einen Router und oben einen Router. Wenn die beide als Router arbeiten und im gleichen Netz sind, dann darf nur einer als DHCP-Server fungieren.


Deswegen hab ich gemeint er soll den Router ausm Keller an den Internet-Port von dem anderen Router anstecken und der wandelt die IP-Adresse dann über NAT um.
Nur wenn auf dem oberen Router kein NAT aktiviert ist oder kein DHCP läuft funzts ned.




Vaishyana schrieb:


> Und wie macht das jemand der von Netzwerken keine Ahnung hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du das mit dem IPconfig schonmal probiert?


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe oben einen Screen mit ipconfig drin. Was soll ich denn da eingeben? Bzw wie schalte ich NAT oder DHCP ein? Der Router an sich ist nagelneu, zwar nicht der beste, aber er wurde noch nie verwendet um ins Internet zu kommen.

Edit:



Rethelion schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich gemeint er soll den Router ausm Keller an den Internet-Port von dem anderen Router anstecken



Also, von unteren Router geht ein 50m Kabel aus der 3. Lanbuchse an den WAN-Anschluss des Routers hier oben. Ist das so richtig? Aus den Lan-Buchsen würde ich dann halt die 3 Rechner verbinden.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Habe oben einen Screen mit ipconfig drin. Was soll ich denn da eingeben? Bzw wie schalte ich NAT oder DHCP ein? Der Router an sich ist nagelneu, zwar nicht der beste, aber er wurde noch nie verwendet um ins Internet zu kommen.
> Also, von unteren Router geht ein 50m Kabel aus der 3. Lanbuchse an den WAN-Anschluss des Routers hier oben. Ist das so richtig? Aus den Lan-Buchsen würde ich dann halt die 3 Rechner verbinden.


Verkabelung müsste passen.
Gib mal im Browser 192.168.115.99 ein und schau ob und was sich da tut.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Da öffnet sich das Konfigurationsprogramm des Routers. Aber ich bin ja gerade auch im Internet, also ganz normal. Sollte ich das mal eingeben wenn ich mit dem 2. Router drin bin?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Da öffnet sich das Konfigurationsprogramm des Routers. Aber ich bin ja gerade auch im Internet, also ganz normal. Sollte ich das mal eingeben wenn ich mit dem 2. Router drin bin?



Ja das wäre sinnvoll, wir wollen ja schaun ob bei dem die Einstellungen in Ordnung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Schau doch mal in das Routermenü vom Router, der oben verwendet wird. Wenn der im gleichen Netz ist, wie der unten und auch DHCP aktiv hat, dann kann das nichts werden.
Entweder, du stellst ihn in ein anderes Netz, wie das Netz von unten und sagst den unten bescheid, über welches Gateway er das Netz erreicht, in dem eure Clients sich befinden
(wobei die Gateway-Adresse die Adresse des Interfaces ist, daß Richtung Keller geht) oder su stufst ihn zum Switch runter. Musst du halt im Menü kucken, wo das geht. Ich kenne den Router ja nicht.

Aber wenn es zwei Router sind, dann mach es mit zwei Netzen. Netz 1 am Router oben, an denen auch die Clients hängen und in dem er DHCP-Server macht und Netz 2 ist das Netz zwischen Router im Keller und Router oben, wo der Router im Keller DHCP-Server macht. Für den oberen Router musst du dann den unteren als Default-Gateway eintragen. Der untere muss wissen, daß er über den Router oben ins Netz kommt, wo eure Clients sich befinden.

Ich hoffe, daß ist einigermaßen vertändlich. Du könntest also unten drei Hostrouten einrichten. Was auch noch fraglich ist, ob das mit dem oberen Router so einfach geht. Wenn der ein integriertes Modem hat und davon gehe ich aus, dann kann der nicht routen, wenn er nicht direkt am DSL-Splitter hängt. Das Modem müsste abschaltbar sein, sonst hast du die Arschkarte.

Versuche aber erst einmal, die Routerfunktion vom Router oben gänzlich zu deaktivieren. Das wäre für jemanden, der keinen Peil von Netzwerktechnik hat, die beste Lösung.



Rethelion schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich gemeint er soll den Router ausm Keller an den Internet-Port von dem anderen Router anstecken und der wandelt die IP-Adresse dann über NAT um.
> Nur wenn auf dem oberen Router kein NAT aktiviert ist oder kein DHCP läuft funzts ned.



Du brauchst zum natten nicht unbedingt oben DHCP. Du kannst oben auch alles statisch vergeben und den Router trotzdem natten lassen. Du kannst auch DHCP aktivieren. 
Aber sie müssen in zwei verschiedenen Netzen sein. Zwei DHCP-Server in einen Netz geht nicht. Einer pro Netz.

Du kannst also bei einer Subnetzmakse von 255.255.255.0 z.b. für unten das Netz 192.168.178.0 und für oben 192.168.177.0 machen. Dann können beide ihr Netz über DHCP bedienen.
Du kannst es auch statisch vergeben. Wie man halt möchte. Und natten muss der obere Router nicht unbedingt. Nat heißt ja nur, daß er sich als Source einträgt.

Ob für die Clients nun der untere als Source oder der obere als Source ersichtlich ist, ist ja völlig egal. Hauptsache der Router unten nattet, damit halt nur er mit seiner IP im Internet steht.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Also, wenn ich über den 2. Router verbunden bin, und die IP in meinem Browser eingebe, kommt zwar das Konfigurationsprogramm aber wenn ich auf "starten" klicke zeigt er mir Seiten-Ladefehler.

Wie stufe ich denn den Router hier oben auf einen Switch runter?

@Klos, komme da nicht so wirklich klar mit. Was Netzwerke etc angeht bin ich ein absoluter Noob. :-/


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gib mir mal nochmal den genauen Typ des Routers von oben. Vielleicht finde ich ein pdf als Handbuch.

Bei meiner Fritzbox würdest du es zum Beispiel im Menü Internet finden.


Schau mal das Bild an. Vielleicht findest du was ähnliches im Routermenü von dir. Mit diesen Einstellungen wäre der Router nun ein Switch, wobei er seine IP-Adresse vom Router unten beziehen würde, der DHCP aktiv haben muss. Und schon würde es gehen.

Kuck mal, ob du das findest. Für die andere Lösung muss ich etwas weiter ausholen, da es der komplizierte Weg ist und auch nur gehen würde, wenn beim Router oben das Modem deaktiviert werden kann.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

http://de.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&...p;prod_no=10013 

Dies sollte mein Router sein.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben nun erstmal den Router von unten rauf geholt. Werde mir wohl mal einen Switch zulegen müssen für zukünftige Lans. 
Empfehlungen? 

Danke trozdem für die Hilfestellungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Also, nach Überfliegen der Anleitung habe ich nichts gefunden, wie man dem Router sagen könnte, daß er nur als Switch arbeiten soll.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, nach Überfliegen der Anleitung habe ich nichts gefunden, wie man dem Router sagen könnte, daß er nur als Switch arbeiten soll.



Würde es nicht reichen wenn man nur den DHCP-Server deaktiviert und die PCs und das Lankabel aus dem Keller an die LAN-Ports ansteckt?


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Oktober 2009)

An einen der Lan-Ports habe ich den Router von unten nicht angesclossen. Kann es denn aber auch sein dass der Router gar nicht funtkioniert? Wollte vorhin von der DSL Box direkt hoch an den MSI Router. Ging auch nicht, musste dann den Router ausm Keller rauf holen. Nun gehts zwar, aber die Rechner unten haben kein Internet. Ist aber zu verkraften^^


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Würde es nicht reichen wenn man nur den DHCP-Server deaktiviert und die PCs und das Lankabel aus dem Keller an die LAN-Ports ansteckt?



Nein, weil er dann immer noch als Router arbeitet. Und das Modem wird immer noch versuchen über PPPoE sich beim Provider einzuwählen. Das geht aber nur, wenn es am Splitter hängt.
In dem Fall hängt es aber an einen Router, der sich seinerseits schon beim Provider einwählt. Das Ding fliegt dir also auf die Nase. Das Modem muss deaktiviert sein. Und dann kann er als Router zwischen zwei Netzwerken fungieren. Und als Switch wird dann halt nicht über Wan verbunden, sondern nur auf den LAN-Ports. Das Ding ist dann nur noch Switch, stellt also auch kein DHCP mehr zur Verfüngung und ist im gleichen Netz.

Aber bei seinen Router sehe ich da keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit. Man könnte höchstens mal resetten und nur die LAN-Einstellungen pflegen. DHCP deaktivieren und es könnte klappen.
Bei meiner Fritzbox musst du die Routerfunktion wie oben im Bild zu sehen explizit deaktivieren, um ihn zum Switch zu degradieren.

Was aber wie gesagt geht ist, daß man unten sagt, es ist das Netz 192.168.178.0 und oben ist es 192.168.177.0. Default-Gateway vom Router oben ist die Router-IP vom Router unten.
Und unten musst du dann eine Netz-Route im Router anlegen. Das kann man machen. Hab ich in der Anleitung gesehen. Dann sagst du den Router unten, er erreicht das Netz 192.168.177.0 über die Router-IP vom Router oben. DHCP könnte dann bei beiden aktiv bleiben. Natten kann der obere dann auch, muss er aber nicht. Das würde ja wie gesagt nur heißen, daß der Router oben die Adressen vertauscht. Für einen Client innhalb des Netzes 192.168.177.0 wäre dann der Router oben der Absender. Ohne Nat wäre da halt der untere Router drin. Das passt sich ja trotzdem. Die Clients oben haben den Router oben als Default-Gateway und schicken da eh alles hin.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich hab ja eigentlich einen ganz ähnlichen Netzwerkaufbau, vom DSL-Router geht ein Kabel in mein Zimmer an einen WLAN-Router und an dem hängt mein PC, PS3 usw.
Hab aber auch zwei verschiedene IP-Bereiche genommen.
Naja egal, warum braucht ihr eigtl Internet auf ner LAN? Da kann man ja gleich von zu Hause aus zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja ich zitier mich nochmal, vll hat jemand eine Idee:


Rethelion schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo der Fehler liegen könnte das auf meinem PC Windowsinstallationen so träge ablaufen?
> Auf meinem System rennt eigentlich alles ohne Probleme, nur bei der Installation spinnt er. 5Min braucht er vom Booten der CD bis zum Installationsbildschirm, dann dauerts ein paar Minuten bis man zu den Optionen kommt und jetzt steht er seit einiger Zeit bei 0%.
> Ist egal ob ich Vista oder Win7 installiere, jedesmal dauerts ewig.Normal ist dad ja nicht, auf meinem altem NB gehts schneller.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Das wüsst ich auch gern, ist bei mir nämlich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, für mein Downloadproblem hab ich auch noch keine Lösung gefunden, folgendes : Wenn der Rechner mal ne Weile läuft (bzw. wenn ich ein paar Flashvideos angeschaut/ein paar Sachen runtergeladen habe, bin mir nicht sicher was das auslöst) fangen Flashvideos erst an zu laufen wenn sie voll geladen sind, das gleiche bei Downloads : das 'Speichern unter'-Fenster kommt erst wenn die Datei eigentlich schon runtergeladen ist. Das passiert bei IE, Firefox und Safari... und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, wenns wieder soweit ist hilft nur ein Neustart...


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm ich hab ja eigentlich einen ganz ähnlichen Netzwerkaufbau, vom DSL-Router geht ein Kabel in mein Zimmer an einen WLAN-Router und an dem hängt mein PC, PS3 usw.
> Hab aber auch zwei verschiedene IP-Bereiche genommen.
> Naja egal, warum braucht ihr eigtl Internet auf ner LAN? Da kann man ja gleich von zu Hause aus zocken
> 
> ...



Ja,  aber der obere arbeitet ja dann auch als Router. Mit zwei IP-Bereichen meinst du ja, daß sie nicht im gleichen Netz sind, oder? Und hat der Router oben auch ein integriertes Modem?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja,  aber der obere arbeitet ja dann auch als Router. Mit zwei IP-Bereichen meinst du ja, daß sie nicht im gleichen Netz sind, oder? Und hat der Router oben auch ein integriertes Modem?


Jup sind 2 verschiedene Netze: Der untere Router ist im Netz 192.168.2.0; der Obere läuft im 10.0.0.0 und hat kein Modem; das MSI-Teil von Vaishyana hat aber auch keins, oder?

Btw. damit ichs jetzt nicht falsch verstehe, zum Thema NAT: Alle Geräte, die mit dem oberen Router verbunden sind, haben ja einer 10er IP; den DSL-Router habe ich an den WAN-Port angesteckt;
Jetzt wandelt doch der obere Router über NAT alle Anfragen aufs Internet in eine 192er IP um,oder? Das wäre jetzt in dem Fall die 192.168.2.2, die ich dem oberen Router fest vergeben habe(DHCP-Reservierung).


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

Mit welchem Tool testet man am besten seine Festplattengeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Asoriel (11. Oktober 2009)

HD Tach


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jup sind 2 verschiedene Netze: Der untere Router ist im Netz 192.168.2.0; der Obere läuft im 10.0.0.0 und hat kein Modem; das MSI-Teil von Vaishyana hat aber auch keins, oder?
> 
> Btw. damit ichs jetzt nicht falsch verstehe, zum Thema NAT: Alle Geräte, die mit dem oberen Router verbunden sind, haben ja einer 10er IP; den DSL-Router habe ich an den WAN-Port angesteckt;
> Jetzt wandelt doch der obere Router über NAT alle Anfragen aufs Internet in eine 192er IP um,oder? Das wäre jetzt in dem Fall die 192.168.2.2, die ich dem oberen Router fest vergeben habe(DHCP-Reservierung).



Doch, der hat eines. 

Ein nattender Router würde bei einer Anfrage eines Clients die Source-IP, die ja eigentlich die des Clients ist, in seine umwandeln. Auch der Port wird getauscht. Die Daten werden dann in der Nat-Tabelle gespeichert. Für den nächsten Hop (Router) wäre die Absender-IP also nicht mehr die deines PC's, sondern die des Routers. Der Hauptsinn dahinter ist schlicht, daß du über diesen Weg ganz viele Clients in deinen eigenen Netzwerk haben kannst, die aber nach außen hin mit nur einer IP ansprechbar sind, weil der nattende Router eben alle durch seine tauscht.

Sonst müssten die ganzen Rechner von der IP her ja im Internet ansprechbar sein. Und IP-Adressen werden langsam knapp, weil bei IPv4 nur 4 Milliarden adressiert werden können.
Mit IPv6 wird das dann unnötig, denn die besteht aus 8 Blöcken mit je 16 bit, somit kannst du 340 Sextillionen Hosts adressieren.

Du sparst dir durch Nat in großen Firmennetzwerken aber auch teilweise das mühsame Anlegen von Netz-Routen.

Edit: Und ja, in deinem Fall wäre für den nächsten Router dann die 192.168.2.2 die Absender-IP des Paketes.

Aber nochmal zu deinen Fall. Das natten oben könntest du dir auch schenken. Der einzige Vorteil ist, daß du im Router unten keine Netz-Route mehr eingeben musst.
Würde nicht genattet werden, dann wäre ja die Source-IP weiterhin die deines Rechners. Wenn das Paket zurück kommt, dann würde der untere Router natürlich nicht wissen, wo es in das 10er Netz geht.
Beim natten hat sich das erledigt. Denn die IP wurde getauscht und der untere Router kennt natürlich den Router oben und der wiederum hat die Infos wie gesagt in seiner Nat-Tabelle gespeichert.

Durch das natten oben sparst du dir also die eine Netz-Route, die du unten einpflegen müsstest. Das war es dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Ich habe vor mir eine neue Tastatur und eine Maus zu kaufen.
Jetzt wollte ich mich erkundigen welche Tastatur/Maus ihr mir empfehlen würdet.

Bei der Tastatur dachte ich entweder an die g15, die Saitek Cyborg oder die Microsoft SideWinder X6
und bei der Maus entweder an die Saitek Cyborg oder die Microsoft SideWinder X8.

Wobei ich mich bei beidem schon ziemlich in die Saitek verliebt habe. (Wegen dem Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wollte nicht extra ein Thread aufmachen :>


----------



## Asoriel (11. Oktober 2009)

naja gut, das Saitek-Zeug finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Sieht unglaublich billig aus und eher nach Kinderspielzeug als nach gescheiter Peripherie. 

Ich persönlich nutze G15 und G9. Da lobe ich mir Design und Qualität.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja gut, das Saitek-Zeug finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Sieht unglaublich billig aus und eher nach Kinderspielzeug als nach gescheiter Peripherie.
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze G15 und G9. Da lobe ich mir Design und Qualität.



Jo ich mag halt diese Cyborg übermoderne Design, wobei ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen habe dass es etwas billig verarbeitet ist.
Und rein vom "Technischen Nutzen" her würdest du die g15 empfehlen? 
Leider lege ich ziemlich grossen Wert auf das Aussehen und ich finde die g15 halt irgendwie so gewöhnlich.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Oktober 2009)

naja, die Qualität der G15 ist wohl ungeschlagen. Egal ob bei Cola-Attacken oder drauf einschlagen, die überlebt alles. Auch die Features sind absolut genial.

Design ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Wems gefällt kann es sich kaufen - ich bin lediglich von mir persönlich ausgegangen. Über die Verarbeitung kann ich nichts berichten, da ich die Saitek-Geräte noch nie in Aktion gesehen habe.
Ein paar Features der G15 wirst du sicher entdecken, wenn du den G15-Guide druchliest, welchen ich mal hier im Forum verfasst habe.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad noch die g19 entdeckt. Was hältst du von der?


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

Beim booten muss ich immer zwischen 2 Betriebssystem aussuchen, da ist noch irgendwie eine alte Installation bei. Wie kann ich das ändern dass der sofort das eine startet?


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Welches Betriebsystem? Du hast nur eines auf der Platte oder?


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

WinXP

Das eine müsste noch auf einer alten IDE Platte sein.
Mit dem neuen PC habe ich dann windows auf einer Sata Platte neuinstalliert.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Also, generell steht es in der boot.ini.

Mach mal rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> starten und wiederherstellen -> bearbeiten und poste mir deine boot.ini.


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

[boot loader]
timeout=0
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /usepmtimer
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect


steht da


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Sonst keine Erfahrungen zu den Tastaturen/Mäusen? :>


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, schaugst, da stehen zwei drin. Und was willst du jetzt machen, ich habs noch nicht ganz überissen. Gibt es nun zwei Betriebssysteme, die du auch tatsächlich beide nutzen willst oder nicht?


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich will nur das eine benutzen. Das andere geht auch nicht mehr, da ich ja  sozusagen den Pc ausgetauscht hab.
Aber der Bildschirm nervt halt beim booten und verlängert das ganze nur ^^


----------



## aseari (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallihallo...
Ich muss euch mal stören....
Anfang November möchte ich umsteigen auf Nehalem. Es soll wohl ein Core i5-750 werden. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welches Mainboard und welchen Speicher ich dazu nehmen soll. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?
Das Mainboard sollte gute OC-Eigenschaften bieten.  Ich hätte gerne 4GB RAM. Mein Preislimit liegt bei ca. 400 Euro. Je weniger es bei guter Qualität kostet, desto besser....


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Du hast also eine SATA-Platte im Rechner und eine IDE-Platte, sehe ich das richtig? Und auf der IDE-Platte hattest du das OS, welches jetzt aber nicht mehr verwendet wird und das muss jetzt aus der Boot.ini raus?


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja genau. Das OS das ich grad nutze ist halt auf der neuen SATA


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gut, einer der beiden Einträge ist der richtige und muss entfernt werden:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /usepmtimer
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

Ich nehme an, daß es der untere ist, der raus muss. Unter rdisk ist zu sehen, daß eine Platte unter Primary Master/Slave läuft, daß ist die Platte mit rdisk(0) und die andere sollte als secondary Master/Slave laufen. Weil sie rdisk(2) hat. 0-1 ist glaub immer primary.

Ich nehme an, daß deine Platte nicht mit AHCI läuft. Schau mal ins Bios in ein Menü, daß so aussieht, wie dieses:

http://www.timetraveler.ch/wp-content/uplo...09/05/bios1.gif

Du müsstest dort mal schauen, ob du dort beide Platten sehen kannst und ob du erkennen kannst, ob nun die SATA da unter primary gelistet ist, oder die IDE.
Vielleicht kannst du es an der Typbezeichnung festmachen. Dann können wir den richtigen Eintrag aus der Boot.ini entfernen und es sollte weg sein.

@CoreI5: ich würde das Board kaufen:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...8&agid=1305

 Damit solltest 3,2 Ghz ohne Probs schaffen und mehr ist eh sinnlos. Der wird dann zu heiß. Mit 3,2 Ghz ist der dann eh schon ne Bombe.


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

Müsste ich die Zeile dann einfach nur löschen?


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, musst du, aber es sollte schon die richtige sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst wäre das ein Problem beim nächsten booten und du müsstest von CD aus den Bootloader wiederherstellen.


----------



## Meriane (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann werd ich mir das im Bios morgen mal angucken. Jetzt hab ich grad keine Zeit mehr. Kumpel will unbedingt RoM spielen ^^
Danke dir für die Hilfe


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Oktober 2009)

Lan-Party läuft einigermaßen, Router passt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An einem der Rechner haben wir aber so n kleines Prob. Partition D wird aufm Arbeitsplatz (Vista) nicht angezeigt. Da ich das OS aber selbst aufgespielt habe, weiß ich dass sie exisitert^^

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die einblende?


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Evtl. ist der Platz der Partition zwar partitioniert aber noch nicht formatiert? Schau mal in Verwaltung unter Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Oktober 2009)

Partition ist da, aber nicht zugeordnet. Was muss ich da nun genau machen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich konnte mich nun auf 2 Tastaturen einschränken.
Das wären die G15 oder G19.
Meint ihr es lohnt sich das Doppelte für die G19 zu bezahlen? Also ist sie auch wesentlich besser als die G15 oder liegt der hohe Preis nur an dem kleinen Bildschirm?

Und bei der Maus kann ich mich immer noch nicht zwischen der Saitek Cyborg und der Microsoft SideWinder entscheiden :<


----------



## Soramac (12. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht die G15 holen und dann eine bessere Maus dazu kaufen von Razer oder Logitech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...75&agid=116 

Wäre das nen Switch zum einfachen zocken auf ner Lan? (CSS, WoW, CoD4)

100mb/s sollten reichen da bei jedem von uns auch nur 100mb/s steht in der Taskleiste.


----------



## Twixst (12. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob man mit ner 4890 Risen auf höchsten/hohen Details spielen kann?

Edit: Erledigt. Hab ein Vergleichs-Video gesehn, wo jeweils die Hardware angegeben war.


----------



## Niranda (12. Oktober 2009)

@switch:
bis das ding bei euch auf lan ankommt ist die schon vorbei xD  --> liefertermin beachten
Aber sonst gibts eig nix zu beachten... wenn dann das der automatisch die Polung umwandelt, sodass du patch und cross anschließen kannst.

@Twixst:
Nicht nur Grafikkarte ist gefragt... und ein paar Blinzeln mehr, was man eh nicht sieht... blubb^^


----------



## Twixst (12. Oktober 2009)

Heute wurde mein PC zusammengebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe er kommt schnell an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @switch:
> bis das ding bei euch auf lan ankommt ist die schon vorbei xD  --> liefertermin beachten
> Aber sonst gibts eig nix zu beachten... wenn dann das der automatisch die Polung umwandelt, sodass du patch und cross anschließen kannst.



Jup, danke. Diese Lan ist ja gerette, aber falls mal wieder eine ist, hätte ich halt nen Switch dabei. :-) 
Crosskabel - muss ich da noch eins kaufen oder reicht da ein Lan-Kabel (Cat5, Cat e5? oder so)


----------



## Asoriel (12. Oktober 2009)

Twixst mit GTX275 und Q9550 geht es auf 1920x1080 ohne Probleme.


aseari, wie weit willst du denn übertakten? 

Wenn richtig ordentlich, dann kommst du um das Maximus III Formula wohl nicht herum:
http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...mus-III-Formula

Dazu noch normaler Ram:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...mp;l3=DDR3-1333

Das passt wunderbar und damit lässt sich ordentlich übertakten.


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Partition ist da, aber nicht zugeordnet. Was muss ich da nun genau machen?


Rechtsklick drauf und dann sollte sowas wie 'Neue einfache Volume' auswählbar sein. Das nimmst du, dann kannst die Partition formatieren.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Jup, danke. Diese Lan ist ja gerette, aber falls mal wieder eine ist, hätte ich halt nen Switch dabei. :-)
> Crosskabel - muss ich da noch eins kaufen oder reicht da ein Lan-Kabel (Cat5, Cat e5? oder so)



Du brauchst kein Crosskabel für die Verbindung eines Switch mit einen PC. Ein Crosskabel bräuchtest du, wenn du PC mit PC verbinden willst, oder Router mit PC.
Bei einen Hub oder Switch brauchst du das nicht. Außer du würdest deinen PC an einen Uplink-Port stecken. Aber am normalen Port eines Switches geht ein ganz normales Straight-Thru-Kabel.
Ganz einfach deswegen, weil auf solchen Ports eines Switches die Pins sowieso schon vertauscht sind.

Würdes du PC mit PC verbinden, dann würden die zwei Transmit-Pins des PC1 auf die zwei Transmit-Pins von PC2 treffen. Die zwei Transmit-Pins auf der einen Seite müssen aber auf die Receive-Pins der anderen Seite. Deswegen Crossover. Beim Switch sind sie vertauscht, also kein Crossover zum PC. Beim Uplink-Port sind sie nicht vertauscht, also bräuchtest du wieder Crossover. Der Uplink-Port wird aber eigentlich dazu verwendet, um zu einen weiteren Switch zu verbinden und zwar dann wieder ohne Crossover.

Soviel zur Theorie. Ich glaub, die meisten gängigen Router oder Switches haben eh schon Auto-Sense oder wie das heißt. Da kannst du dann stöpseln wie du lustig bist, der macht es sich dann schon von allein passen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Also ich konnte mich nun auf 2 Tastaturen einschränken.
> Das wären die G15 oder G19.
> Meint ihr es lohnt sich das Doppelte für die G19 zu bezahlen? Also ist sie auch wesentlich besser als die G15 oder liegt der hohe Preis nur an dem kleinen Bildschirm?
> 
> Und bei der Maus kann ich mich immer noch nicht zwischen der Saitek Cyborg und der Microsoft SideWinder entscheiden :<




So ist jetzt ne G19 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hammer Teil. Leider etwas teuer :<


----------



## Klos1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Jo, die G19 ist echt Sahne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

meine G15 hab ich fast komplett zertrümmt, brauch bald ne neue... aber G19 ist mir noch zu teuer, als sich das lohnen würde ^.-


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

Aktuell gibts bei Zack-Zack "Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit" als SystemBuilder Version für 140&#8364; und wird angeblich auch schon heute verschickt. Also wer auf den MS Support verzichten kann, wäre hier ganz gut bedient.

Link


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie wollen die den Ausliefern wen Release erst am 22. ist? Und ich nehm eh Lieber die Home OEM, die 3 Features mehr sind keine 60 Euro Wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

die SystemBuilder (ohne bunte verpackung) gibts schon zu kaufen..
die OEM (mut bunter verpackung) kommt erst am 22. Ok zu Preisen die sich lohnen =D


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Release für die SystemBuilder Versionen war schon bzw. werden die System Builder schon beliefert. Laut Zack-Zack wollen sie es zumindest heute noch rausschicken, wenn "der Speditionslkw nicht gekidnappt wird" (O-Ton). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den Nutzen von Win7 Ultimate kann man sich natürlich streiten, aber der XP-Modus hört sich für mich schon mal sehr gut an. Und irgendwie hört sich Ultimate auch besser an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Home Premium verkaufe ich dann halt auf Ebay weiter...


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

yep, meine Home Premium landet iwo in meiner Klasse^^
10% nurnoch => http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/index.html

Btw die Business hat auch nen XP-mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ein vergleich:
http://www.winforpro.com/windows/windows-7...n-im-vergleich/


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

LOL was erwartet ihr denn von dem XP Mode? Der emuliert XP einfach nur in 2D - wirklich arbeiten kann man damit nicht, die Netzwerkfeatures nutzt ein Heimanwender eh nicht. Naja muss man selber wissen - aber für Features die ich nich nutze oder weils besser klingt (???) geb ich keine 60€ zusätzlich aus xD 

Hab Home Premium 64bit OEM bestellt bei Amazon. Wenn einer nen unbenutztes Vista HP 64bit mit SP1 brauchen kann-PN me.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. Oktober 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Über den Nutzen von Win7 Ultimate kann man sich natürlich streiten, aber der XP-Modus hört sich für mich schon mal sehr gut an. Und irgendwie hört sich Ultimate auch besser an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für was braucht ein Home User eine Ultimate Version, außer das es "cool" ist?


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> LOL was erwartet ihr denn von dem XP Mode?


Von dem XP-Mode erwarte ich mir einen angenehmeren Umstieg auf Win7. Ich hab, was meine Videoschnittarbeit betrifft, genug kleine Programme (Subtitles, Analyse-Tools, Converter etc.) für die ich noch keine Win7 Varianten gefunden habe und die anfangs auch sicherlich nicht einwandfrei ihren Dienst tun werden. 



xdave78 schrieb:


> ... die Netzwerkfeatures nutzt ein Heimanwender eh nicht.


Remote-Zugriff auf meinen Rechner nutze ich gerade auf Veranstaltungen, auf die ich meinen Rechner mitnehme, sogar sehr häufig. Aber wenn man lustig drauf ist, kann man auch ständig zwischen Schnittplatz und Rechner hin und her rennen.



xdave78 schrieb:


> [...] oder weils besser klingt (???) geb ich keine 60&#8364; zusätzlich aus xD [...]


Dass, das ein Scherz war, kann man glaube ich ohne großen geistigen Aufwand erkennen...


Edit:


Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Für was braucht ein Home User eine Ultimate Version, außer das es "cool" ist?


Um es ein wenig zu verdeutlichen: Man kann natürlich 50km mit dem Fahrrad in die Arbeit fahren oder man ist "cool" und nutzt das Auto. Ob die Auto-Variante jetzt einfach nur "cool" (für dich) oder "sinnvoll" (für mich) ist, musst du schon den einzelnen selbst entscheiden lassen und solltest nicht aus deiner subjektiven Sicht heraus ein Urteil fällen. Für mich jedenfalls ergeben sich 2 deutliche Vorteile durch die Ultimate Version.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

ahmen


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Text


..jaja nu komm ma wieder bissl runter. Wusste ja nicht dass Du son toller Feature-User bist. Kleinere Tools kann man schon im XP Mode fahren.  Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung dass Viele (!) die Ultimate kaufen, eigentlich nur die HP Features nutzen - da gibt es GANZ SICHEER nen ganzen Teil Leute die es kaufen weils "cool" ist. Mir egal: bin eh der Ansicht, dass Billi der Coolste Mensch der Welt ist...mit Abstand.^^


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

_dave - was hast du für ne Klasse gespielt in Aion? :X_


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _dave - was hast du für ne Klasse gespielt in Aion? :X_


Priester und ..hmm..wie heisst die Assassine da nochmal..naja Assassine^^ beide nur bis lev10 ausgehalten.

PS: heisst die Braut nich Hayley?


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

_Ah , okay :-)_


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ... Trotzdem bin ich ... da ... GANZ SICHEER nen ganzen Teil Leute die es kaufen weils "cool" ist. ...



siehe iPhone XDDDD


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Tzztzzzz....


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> siehe iPhone XDDDD


Jaja oder Ferraris...schon verstanden...


----------



## Yaggoth (13. Oktober 2009)

Nen Apfelrechner und nen Ferrari haben doch was gemeinsam...

bei dem Aussehen (und dem Preis) vermutet man mehr Leistung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (13. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand fix helfen? Wo bau ich mein Ram ein? In den beiden oberen, gleichfarbigen Steckplätzen oder in den unteren?

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3


----------



## Yaggoth (13. Oktober 2009)

in der Anleitung vom Board steht bestimmt wo du die Riegel reinstecken musst, damit das Board damit klar kommt und auch Dualchannel nutzt.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Meist rechts neben CPU ^^
Woanders passen die eig auch garnicht.
Die Ram-Bänke haben auch sunne Klipps an beiden enden, die einrasten müssen.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Nen Apfelrechner und nen Ferrari haben doch was gemeinsam...
> 
> bei dem Aussehen (und dem Preis) vermutet man mehr Leistung!
> 
> ...



xD


----------



## Twixst (13. Oktober 2009)

@Niranda Das war mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wollte ich wissen in welche der Steckplätze, hat sich nun aber erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

wenn du 2 Riegel hast, dann steck beide in die gelben Slots. Wenn das dann mit dem Kühler nicht passt in die roten. Grafikkarte in den hellblauen


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

will mir das bestellen.

AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.00GHz AM2+ 8MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX

GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 AM2+ ATX

Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro AMD Optero***

zur grafikkarte wo is der unterschied zwischen diesen? oder welche passt oder passt besser??

1024MB XFX Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
1024MB Club 3D Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
1024MB GIGABYTE Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe

worin unterscheiden die sich eigentlich ausser vom preis her??


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe grade rausgefunden, nachdem ich 4 jahre internet habe, dass man im browser nen button hat (seite neu laden) und ich geh immer raus aus buffed und wieder rein um zu sehen ob der thread neue antworten hat.....
mein leben is grade ein stück einfacher geworden XD  .....bin ich doof man..


----------



## Nebola (13. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unglaublich ... hab ich auch erst vor wenigen Monaten gemerkt ^^

Du kansnt aber auch F5 drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

woass? geilo^^


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

welche karte kann ich denn nu einbauen?


----------



## Meriane (13. Oktober 2009)

Sind alle im Referenzdesign, also alles gleich bis auf den Sticker. Nimm die günstigste


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. Oktober 2009)

ah ok danke


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

sehe ich auch so. Nimm die, welche dir am besten gefällt oder die günstigste. Sind aber rein technisch alles exakt die selben, nur mit nem anderen Bildchen und ner anderen Verpackung.

Pinzipiell sind Gigabyte, Club3D und XFX sehr gute Hersteller was Support und RMA-Abwicklung angeht. Bei XFX gibts sogar noch einen schönen Türhänger und Dirt2 dazu.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Strg + F5 leer den Cache und lädt komplett neu, also auch alle Bilder etc. =D

PS:
XFX kann ich absolut nicht leiden, genausowenig wie Gainward.
Gigabyte ist ok, MSI geht eig auch... ich hab da nicht so meine Favoriten...


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

Favoriten nicht, aber Anti-Favoriten schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was auch toll ist: Alt+F4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte aber jeder kennen...

Ich bedien eigentlich sehr viel über die Tastatur.


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

als programmierer sowieso xD
Maus ist eig überflüssig, mit Tasta gehts viel fixxer und sieht extrem professionel und cool aus.. =) xD

bzgl Anti-Favorit:
Also wenn mir Gainward und XFX Grakas ständig wegrauchen kann ich das nicht gut heißen lassen ^.-


----------



## Hans Würstchen (13. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> 1024MB XFX Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
> 1024MB Club 3D Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
> 1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
> 1024MB GIGABYTE Radeon HD5850 GDDR5 PCIe
> ...


Nimm nicht Sapphire, dann ist alles gut!^^
Der Support soll der letzte Scheiss sein.


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

Noch als Tipp: Wenn du über den Schottenland-Link zur XFX HD5850 bei Hardwareversand.de gehst, kostet die nur 210€ statt 222€ wenn du direkt zu HWV gehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

rein optisch ist die C3D mein Favorit, was aber Lieferumfang und Support angeht ganz klar die XFX.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Soooo...ich hab mir eben jetzt mal Aion geholt und klatsch es mir auf den Rechner. Hoffentlich taugt es was. Hätte gern mal wieder ein mmo zum zocken, daß mich fesseln kann.


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

_Grr..kannst ja mal berichten - werds die Tage auch holen.. :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> rein optisch ist die C3D mein Favorit, was aber Lieferumfang und Support angeht ganz klar die XFX.



Die XFX 5850 werd ich mir wohl holen, nachdem mich mein Gehäuse (Antec 300) schamlos im Stich gelassen hat. Es passt nämlich keine 5780 rein, wegen 1,5cm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mich irgendwann nochmal die Bastelwut befällt, hol ich die Flex raus und schaffe den Platz für die Karte, aber momentan hab ich absolut keinen Bock das ganze Gerümpel nochmal auszubauen. Ich spiel auch schon mit dem Gedanken, die HD5850 übers BIOS von edel-grafikkarten übertakten zu lassen und einen Skythe Musashi draufzuhauen (falls der passt). 
Aber das mit dem Gehäuse regt mich aktuell richtig auf, weil ich mit dem Antec 300 eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin und mir nur wegen der Karte eigentlich kein neues Gehäuse zulegen will.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Grr..kannst ja mal berichten - werds die Tage auch holen.. :-)_



Ja mach ich. Kannst ja dann auf den gleichen Server kommen, wenn Bock hast. Ich will auf Thor Asmodier (schreibt man das so?). Da sind nämlich schon einige von meinen Kumpels versammelt unter anderem auch Leute aus meiner alten Raidgilde von Wow.^^

Wird ein frohes Wiedersehen. Das letzte, was ich mit denen noch gemacht habe, war seinerzeit Naxx, dann hatte ich keine Böcke mehr auf Wow.
Ich werd auf jedenfall mal ein kurzes Feedback geben. Kann natürlich nicht mehr als ein Ersteindruck sein.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja mach ich. Kannst ja dann auf den gleichen Server kommen, wenn Bock hast. Ich will auf Thor Asmodier



Beschwer dich dann aber nicht, dass du in ner Warteschlange hängst oder auf dem Server WoW-Feeling herscht(vom Spielerverhalten gesehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Votan und Thor sind die überfülltesten Server in Aion und meiner Meinung auch die mit dem niedrigsten Niveau, was wohl an der Spielerzahl liegt.


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

_Der reicht mir ;-) 

Ich kenns ja noch ein wenig aus der koreanischen Beta - aber naja..da hat man dann doch einige Sachen nicht verstanden bzw. wurden sie nicht ins Englische übersetzt..

Naja ich wart den Bericht mal ab :]_


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

bin auch gespannt, wills mir aber eigentlich nicht blindlings kaufen.


Desdinova zur Grafikkarte: Sicher, dass du die nicht einbauen kannst? So wie es auf Bildern aussieht, hat das 300 durchgehend einen 5,25"-Schacht. Dann kannst du sie nämlich sicher reinbauen. Hängt dann im HDD-Schacht, aber ist ja egal.
edit: So wie das aussieht, geht da die HD5870 ganz sicher rein. Das Ende ragt dann wie gesagt ins HDD-Käfig, aber das stört ja nicht.


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht auf den Bildern so aus, als würde es passen, tuts aber glaub ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5,25" sind nur 3 mal oben verbaut und der Rest bis zum Boden ist nur 3,5". Wenn man jetzt praktisch die Front von hinten ansieht, ist das linke, senkrechte Blech des 3,5" Schachts im Weg.
Sieht man hier ganz gut:
[attachment=9221:threehundredinside.jpg]

Also entweder Flex oder HD5850  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

FLEX! FLEX! FLEX! Kürz die HD5870 einfach!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schade, das hab ich bei den Bildern nicht gesehen. Da lob ich mir doch mein Rebel9 was durchgehend 5,25" hat. Ist eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 U-Schienen werden mitgeliefert, außerdem kann man HDD-Silencer verbauen. Ich hab bei meiner GTX275 aber eh noch ca. 2cm Platz.

Naja, ich würde ehrlich gesagt echt flexen.

Lass dich von der verbauten Hardware nicht stören. Ich hab auch schon in einem komplett gefüllten Gehäuse (im Rebel9) ein Loch aus dem HDD-Käfig geschnitten fürs Kabelmanagement. Die Hardware hats trotz Funkenflug überlebt.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Na toll! Kann auf Thor keinen Asmodier erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiß Spiel. Ich will doch mit meinen Leuten zocken.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

Sind Asmodier die "Bösen" wie die Horde in WoW?


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

WoW > Aion ;p


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

_Mein Gott Sora , langsam hat Fala aber recht.._


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich egal was er sagt, es gibt hier halt auch Leute die auch immer mit den gleichen Themen anfangen ..


----------



## Rethelion (13. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Na toll! Kann auf Thor keinen Asmodier erstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist auch gut so.NC ist die erste Firma die sich wirklich um die Balance kümmert. Bei keinem Server gibt es ein schlechteres Verhältnis als 47:53; ohne das Blockieren einer Rasse würde es ein massives Ungleichgewicht geben.



Asoriel schrieb:


> Sind Asmodier die "Bösen" wie die Horde in WoW?


Ne, in Aion gibt es kein gut oder böse. Anfangs waren beide Rassen ein Volk und nachdem der Turm zerstört wurde haben sich beide Völker auf verschiedenen Teilen des Planeten weiterentwickelt.
Die Asmodier hatten halt nur das Pech auf der unteren Seite zu landen wo es kein richtiges Sonnenlicht gibt und deshalb sind sie auch dunkler,bzw düsterer.




Soramac schrieb:


> WoW > Aion ;p



Wow ist nicht besser als Aion und auch nicht schlechter.
Aion ist nur was anderes und macht mir mehr Spaß.



Soa ich geh wieder rein, auf der Terasse wirds mir zu kalt.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2009)

WoW, Aion... whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo wir gerade bei MMOs sind : Hat noch jemand vor SW:Tor zu zocken/testen bzw. hat sich auch für die Beta angemeldet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (13. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> FLEX! FLEX! FLEX! Kürz die HD5870 einfach!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, jetzt wo ich die Worte "FLEX! FLEX! FLEX!" lese, bin eigentlich schon überredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hardware bleibt natürlich im Gehäuse beim Flexen, sonst is das ja Kindergarten. So einen kleinen Ausrutscher muss ein Mainboard auch mal wegstecken können. Ich könnte die 5870 auch mit Steinband an die Seitenwand kleben und sie mit Lötzinn mit dem PCI-E Steckplatz verbinden. 
Naja, mal sehen auf was ich mehr Lust hab, am Ende ist auf jeden Fall was kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> WoW > Aion ;p



Wow wäre eigentlich super. Das blöde ist nur, der PvP ist total für'n Arsch. Ohne PvP, kein Klos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten wäre Wow wirklich top.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ne Magierin mit riesigen Brüsten gemacht. Damit ich auch immer etwas zum schauen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Mache eigentlich sehr erfolgreich Arena, ist das einzigste was noch reizt.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Arena ist total für'n Arsch. Wenn ich von PvP rede, dann meine ich epische Schlachten, wie einst in Daoc. Wer das nicht miterlebt hat, der weiß meiner Meinung nach nicht mal, was richtiger PvP eigentlich ist. Arena? Kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen. Wenn ich E-Sport will, dann zock ich Css und wenn ich ein großes Schlachtfeld mit Fehikeln möchte, dann zocke ich Battlefield.

Wow-PvP war, ist und wird wahrscheinlich immer scheiße bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, Arena ist eigentlich immer noch ganz nett. Mir machts Spaß, wer jetzt noch in die Arena einsteigt, wie mein Bruder denkt nur: Was fürn scheiß hier ..., man musste halt von Anfang an bei der Arena mit machen.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2009)

Während BC fand ich Arena auch noch super, als WotLK dann kam hatte ich a) keine Lust mehr schon wieder monatelang PvP Gear zusammenzufarmen und b) keine Lust auf DKs rumzukloppen die sich sowieso mit dem nächsten Schlag wieder hochheilen. Keine Ahnung ob das immer noch so schlimm ist, ich mach kein PvP mehr, aber kurz nach dem Release gab es für mich als Schurke nichs nervigeres als diese DK-DK Teams in den Arenen...


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Dks... was will man dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Chronik-D...e_36394802.html

sehr interresant.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Arena von Anfang mitgemacht. Ich war Wow-Spieler der ersten Stunde. Arena war für den PvP von Wow der endgültige Todesstoß. Es hat sich leider in die völig falsche Richtung entwickelt. Ich will wie gesagt epische Schlachten, kein 3v3 in einer Arena und das dann auch noch mit einer Balance, die so schlecht ist, daß sie zum Himmel schreit. Und obwohl sie andauernd rumschrauben, bekommen sie es dennoch nicht gebacken. Desweiteren teile ich auch mitnichten die Ansicht, daß Arena > restlicher PvP sein sollte.

Etwas wie Arena, daß kann in einen Spiel mit guten PvP bestenfalls Beiwerk sein. Bei Blizzard ist es DER PvP. Da kann ich nur drüber lachen.

Aber zurück zu Aion: Die Grafik haut mich bisher nicht so vom Hocker. Ist ungefähr wie in Warhammer. An Herr der Ringe oder Aoc reicht das aber bei weitem nicht ran.


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Problem an der ganze Sache, ich kenn einfach kein gescheites anderes Game, am besten nen geniales Strategie Spiel wie Command Conquer Stunde Null oder einfach Diablo 3 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja, Wow ist ja ein gescheites Game. Es ist wie gesagt super und fast in allen Belangen das beste was ich gespielt habe. Es fehlt nur der PvP. Dann wäre es in meinen Augen perfekt.
Ein Grafikupdate wäre auch noch cool, aber ein richtiges. Aber sonst hat es für mich alles, was ein gutes mmo braucht.

Nur ohne PvP geht es für mich auf Dauer nicht. Raiden war über eine lange Zeit super, keine Frage. Aber irgendwann ist auch da die Luft raus, bzw. die Bereitschaft weg, sich fortwährend an Terminen zu binden.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Oktober 2009)

Um mal wieder ein wenig über Hardware zu reden...hab mir heute einfach mal das Logitech Z-4 gekauft (70 Euro bei MediMax fand ich okay...) und kann nur sagen dass es extremst abgeht...für ein Zimmer wie das meine ist der Subwoofer glatt überdimensioniert. Es ist wirklich ein Wahnsinn was aus dem "kleinen", edel verarbeiteten Würfel an Druck kommt...ich hab mich echt nicht getraut den voll aufzudrehen, da meine Nachbarn und mein Vater da wahrscheinlich was gegen hätten. Wirklich ordentlich Wumms dahinter. Dabei ist der Subwoofer absolut klar in seinen Schlägen und Tiefen...nicht dumpf ober schwächlich, wirklich kraftvoll und klar ;D. Die Satelliten ihrerseits sehen wunderbar edel aus in ihrer Klavierlack-Optik, stehen stabil und sind vom Sound her auch klasse...natürlich bin ich nicht der Mensch mit den supersensiblen Ohren und ich hab auch nicht die anspruchsvollen Lieder eingelegt beziehungsweise eine edle Soundkarte angeschlossen, aber was ich gehört hab war um Meilen besser als meine alte Anlage...und ich meine wirklich Meilen.

Hört sich natürlich wie Werbung an, aber ich wollte mal zum Ausdruck bringen, wie begeistert ich von dem Teil bin...wenn jemand ein 2.1-System zwischen 50 und 80 Euro sucht kann ich das wirklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich auch, ist das das schwarze?, mein Bruder hat das weiße und steht gerade neben mir und ist wirklich genial für den Preis, glaub werde mir das auch nochmal holen für mein MacBook Pro , denn es  passt gut von der Farbe.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> WoW, Aion... whatever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo wird getestet...wie so ziemlich jedes p2p mmo der letzten jahre. Wow war anfangs ganz ok wurde dann aber zu einseitig. Das bsiher geilste Gildensystem und PvP hat imo von den aktuellen Games WAR. Aion fand ich inner Beta ziemlich enttäuschend.  Wer auf RP steht kommt nich um HdRO drumrum. Tabula Rasa hatte imo das meiste Potenzial. AoC ist vonner Athmo das beste was ich je gespielt hab. So hat jeder seine Vorlieben. TOR hab ich mich angemeldet ja^^


----------



## Falathrim (13. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, ist das das schwarze?, mein Bruder hat das weiße und steht gerade neben mir und ist wirklich genial für den Preis, glaub werde mir das auch nochmal holen für mein MacBook Pro , denn es  passt gut von der Farbe.


Jup meins ist das schwarze...harmoniert wunderbar mit meinem schwarz umrandeten TFT...und gefällt mir immer noch...hab jetzt auch mal klassische Musik durchlaufen lassen...jetzt nochmal zünftiges Pianistengedudel.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

LOL ich hab grad was zum wegschmeissen gelesen:
http://forum.chip.de/windows-7/windows-7-3...tml#post7649393

Der Typ hat ja keine Ahnung...davon aber ne ganze Menge^^


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Geilder thread.. der wird jetzt erstmal eine dicke runde um den globus machen *spammaschine aktivier* xDDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boah die alte sieht mal echt scheu0lich für ne werbung aus >_>

PS:
Wollen wir einen "Goooooooood Byyyye XP" - Thread eröffnen?! xD


----------



## Caramon (14. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Jo wird getestet...wie so ziemlich jedes p2p mmo der letzten jahre. Wow war anfangs ganz ok wurde dann aber zu einseitig. Das bsiher geilste Gildensystem und PvP hat imo von den aktuellen Games WAR. Aion fand ich inner Beta ziemlich enttäuschend.  Wer auf RP steht kommt nich um HdRO drumrum. Tabula Rasa hatte imo das meiste Potenzial. AoC ist vonner Athmo das beste was ich je gespielt hab. So hat jeder seine Vorlieben. TOR hab ich mich angemeldet ja^^



Mir gefällt Aion bisher eigentlich recht gut. Ich find die Grafik 'n Tick besser als in WoW, zumindest kriegt sie mein PC besser hin. Aber da muss eh bald mal 'n neuer her. Zock Asmodier auf Balder falls mal jemand vorbeischauen mag. 

Und für SWTOR hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet. Das wird sicherlich 'n "MustHaveGame" werden, zumindest für StarWars-Fans wie mich.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Der erste Eindruck bei mir war bisher auch ganz brauchbar. Die Grafik hätte mehr sein können. Dachte eigentlich schon, es geht Richtung Aoc oder Herr der Ringe.
Naja, mal sehen wie der Rest ist.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Was hast denn für ne Klasse gestartet? :-)_


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, Wow ist ja ein gescheites Game. Es ist wie gesagt super und fast in allen Belangen das beste was ich gespielt habe. Es fehlt nur der PvP. Dann wäre es in meinen Augen perfekt.
> Ein Grafikupdate wäre auch noch cool, aber ein richtiges. Aber sonst hat es für mich alles, was ein gutes mmo braucht.
> 
> Nur ohne PvP geht es für mich auf Dauer nicht. Raiden war über eine lange Zeit super, keine Frage. Aber irgendwann ist auch da die Luft raus, bzw. die Bereitschaft weg, sich fortwährend an Terminen zu binden.




Aber wenn du's vergleichst.. die Grafik haben sie schon ganzschön aufgestockt im Laufe der Jahre...
Ich mochte früher die AV-Schlachten, die mehrere Tage gingen xD
Ok, das die mehrere Tage gingen eig nicht so, aber trotzdem wars lustig, wie alle auf die riesen Wächter einprügeln und die Gegner den heilen usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS waren "epische" schlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder bei TM usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe hier:
http://blog.thomasnesges.de/radio.blog/index.php?track=136 (Hordenpriester im AV)


----------



## Yaggoth (14. Oktober 2009)

Aion gefällt mir ganz gut, ist auf jeden Fall mal ein Tapetenwechsel zu WOW. Leider habe ich momentan nur wenig Zeit zum zocken, aber als zwischendurchbeschäftigung ist es wirklich nett anzusehen.
Ein paar lustige quests alá "Wo ist tutty" haben mir schon die ersten Spielstunden versüßt ;-)

Bislang habe ich auf Balder einen Asmodier Magier und auf Lephar eine Elyo Klerikerin. Die Klerikerin werde vorerst weiterspielen,da man auf Lephar deutlich schneller einloggt (bislang noch mit gar keiner Warteschlange und ohne Serverlags) und ich schon ein paar sehr hilfsbereite Leute getroffen habe.

Grafisch bin ich ehrlich gesagt sogar ziemlich enttäuscht nach dem was da angekündigt wurde. Die Charaktere sehen gut aus sowie auch die NPC´s... aber der Boden ist murks, die Berge sehe aus wie mit nem Lineal gezogen, deutlich zu wenig minivegetation (gräser Büsche etc.)... selbst die Animationen wenn man etwas sammelt ist echt mies.
Dafür scheint es ziemlich ressourcenfreundlich zu sein.


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

gibts da eig auch sunn testacc? find dazu nix =(


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> gibts da eig auch sunn testacc? find dazu nix =(



Ne bis jetzt noch nicht, nur den für 39€ mit einem Monat-Testzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

ich bleib bei FlyFF xD


----------



## Nebola (14. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wow-PvP war, ist und wird wahrscheinlich immer scheiße bleiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würd ich so nicht sagen, Classic PvP war das beste was es je gab.

Ich würde auch sagen das PvP niewieder so wird, alleine weil alle BG die neu dazukamen oder noch kommen werden immer mit Fahrzeugen sind.

Wie du sagtest wenn ich ne Fahrzeugschlacht haben will spiel ich Battlefield.

Ich finde das mit den Fahrzeugen ist einfach totaler Mist was die damit alles anstellen, alleine das letzte BG, wie heißt das das auf dem PTR war ?

Insel der Eroberung oder so, ka obs das auf Live Servern gibtmirauch egal, hab an einer Schlacht auf dem PTR teilgenommen, und ich hatte 0, aber auch wirklich 0! Plan was ich da machen sollte.

Nirgendwo Hordler überall Fahrzeuge ka was man machen soll, nene nach 5 Min Verlassen gedrückt KKTHXBYE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So meine Ansicht ^^


----------



## Desdinova (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Postbote hat mir gerade mein Win7 Ultimate in die Hand gedrückt. Das ging jetzt echt schnell. Gestern bestellt und heute ist es mit Standardversand schon da. Und da ich seit heute Urlaub habe und seit in der Früh schon die Datensicherung mache, kann ich bald mit der Installation anfangen. Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt und hoffe mal, dass alles glatt läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

Na denn viel Spass. Ich muss noch ne Woche warten weil ich nicht bereit bin dafür, dass ich das Win7 ne Woche früher bekomme nochmal 10-20€ draufzuzahlen. 82€ reichen hin^^ Wo haste es denn gekauft?


----------



## Desdinova (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass ich Spaß hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekauft hab ichs gestern bei Zack-Zack für 140€ als SystemBuilder Version. Also recht viel günstiger wäre ich nächste Woche sowieso nicht weggekommen. Aber falls ich in 3 Stunden nicht zurück sein sollte, ruft die Polizei ... oder besser die Microsoft Hotline.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, das gute alte WoW PvP, habe es ja selbst miterlebt, wie es sich entwickelt hat. Vom normalen Level 60 PvP Server im Blackrock als Schurke die unpünktlichen Priester getötet die zu spät zum Molten Core raid gekommen sind, bis zum neuen BG Auge des Sturms und letzendlich zur Arena. Es macht zwar immer noch Spaß, sprich Arena war das, was mir gefehlt hat, für viele ist das einfach nur, dummes rumgekloppe und einfach 0 Spielspaß. Für mich ist aber das, wo man eigl mal zeigen kann , mit seiner Klasse was man druff hat. Klar gibts da Momente, wo man als Schurke gegen Todesritter sagt: Leck mich doch am Arsch..

Wegen Insel der Eroberung: Als Horde versucht man immer am besten die Docks zu holen und als Hauptziel das westliche Tor kaputt zu machen. Man lässt sich bei den Docks mit den Katapulten in die Basis reinschießen und versucht schnellst möglich mit den dort liegenden Bomben das Tor kaputt zu machen, in der Zeit schießen die Gleven die es auch bei den Docks gibt auf das Tor von weiter Entfernung zu schießen.

Die Allianz versucht mit den Werkstatt in der Mitte meistens das Tor auch in der Mitte zu zerstören. 

Wenn man dies geschafft hat, muss man die Flagge in der Basis erobern, die Flagge bedeutet der Friedhof in der Basis, wenn man den erobert hat, wird man in der gegnerischen Basis immer wiederbelebt und wenn man das geschafft hat, muss man schnell den Obermakker in der Basis umklatschen, so wie im Alteractal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich muss zustimmen, dass das WoW-PvP wenig taugt - gilt halt leider zu einem grossen Teil Klasse>Abhaertung>Ausruestung>Skill. Das grosse Problem bei den Schlachtfeldern ist die Unausgewogenheit der anwesenden Klassen, das Problem bei der Arena ist, dass man meist noch die richtige Klassenkombi braucht. Wenn ich da z.B. an die Gildenschlachten bei Guildwars zurueck denke (keine Unterschiede bei der Ausruestung - dafuer aber unzaehlige Skillungen/Builds/Klassenkombinationen) oder die grossen Kaempfe bei DAoC...

Ich spiele momentan auch Aion und hoffe da auf anstaendiges PvP. Allerdings fehlt mir im Moment so ein bissl die Motivation fuer MMOs - denn auch wenn Aion ein gutes MMO ist, so ist es doch letztlich auch sehr gleich d.h. leveln, questen, Mobs verhauen usw.. Und nach einigen Jahren mit diversen MMOs wird das halt doch ein wenig langweilig...


----------



## Nebola (14. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Text



Ja das sehe ich auch so, früher gab es noch Open PvP, heute ? naja am Wotlk Anfang noch bei Hodir Dailys auf dem See aber jetzt auch net mehr.

Früher Blackrock Leute gegankt mit 3-4 anderen etcpp, Leute mussten farmen und dabei pvp betreiben nicht wie heute für paar G alles kaufen ^^


----------



## Desdinova (14. Oktober 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder. Win7 zu installieren hat gerade mal 28min gedauert, das System läuft (noch) wie geschmiert, das Look&Feel ist ansprechend und draußen schneit es wie Schwein. Also fast alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Der Postbote hat mir gerade mein Win7 Ultimate in die Hand gedrückt. Das ging jetzt echt schnell. Gestern bestellt und heute ist es mit Standardversand schon da.


Ja das ist Alternate <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man man man.. heute werden also 4 PCs formatiert bei mir ^^
Wohin soll ich die daten sichern? wtf -.-" xD

Wie hast du Win7 installiert?
Ich werds vom USB-Stick machen, da ist das in 10min durch^^


----------



## Desdinova (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs mal herkömmlich von der DVD aus installiert. Nach der halbstündigen Installation lief aber dann auch schon wirklich alles, bis auf die Sachen die ich jetzt noch nachträglich draufgehauen hab. Die Datensicherung hat bei mir auch gerade so auf meine externe Festplatte gepasst. 200MB mehr und ich hätte auf DVD ausweichen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm Datensicherung...das wird lediglich der Windows Mail Ordner sein. Der Rest ist auf ner anderen Partition und da bleibter auch. Hab nämlich keine 500GB Ersatzpladde^^


----------



## Meriane (14. Oktober 2009)

Ohmann vor 2 Wochen hab ich die 5870 bestellt und grad ne Email bekommen dass die vorraussichtlich am Ende des Monats geliefert wird -.-
Dann würd ich einen Monat nur auf die Graka warten :/

Das dämliche ist, dass ich bis dahin nix spielen will, weil ich das lieber auf höchsten Einstellungen machen will xD


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

Und wie funzt das mit der browserauswahl? xD
Kann ich opera/Firefox wie den ie direkt integrieren? xD


----------



## Desdinova (14. Oktober 2009)

Also sowas wie eine "Browserwahl" wäre mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der IE war bei mir (SystemBuilder) von Anfang an installiert. Den hab ich aber nicht benutzt, weil ich mir alle Sachen die ich brauche (Firefox und so) schon auf meiner externen Festplatte bereit gestellt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

^^
Ich hab an meinem Schlüsselbund 3 USB-Sticks:
1) 8 Gb Stick:
- Windows 7 RC-Betadings (bald die richtige version) zum installieren
- Systemtreiber für Notebook und PC (z.B. Graka^^)
- wichtige tools (Notepad++, ganz wichtig finde ich!! ^^)
- Settings (Mails etc.)

2) 16Gb Stick:
- Alle möglichen Tools:
-- Office07 (bald 2010^^)
-- Photoshop
-- kleine Systemtools (z.B. CPU-Z, CCleaner, AntiVir, etc.)
-- Windowskleinigkeiten (z.B: Hintergrundbilder xD)

3) 32Gb Stick:
- Gerümpel
-- Nachweisheft für Ausbildung
-- Schulgedönz
-- Spiele/FIlme xD (falls mir langweilig wird, filme mit untertiteln xD)
usw... Frauenkrempel halt, was Frau normalerweise in der Handtasche hat =P )


Und dann sind da noch ein paar Wunderscheiben dran, aus Metal.. die kann ich so in schlitze einführen und dann öffnen sich bestimmte Türen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub normalsterbliche bezeichnen das als Schüssel oder Schlussel oder so... o_O"

Nira

PS:
Jaaaa,,, RL ==> FAILED xD


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Meinst bestimmt Keys, z.B. für Stratholme, man muss davor eine Quest machen oder einenm bestimmen Ruf erreichen ;p


----------



## Nebola (14. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> usw... Frauenkrempel halt, was Frau normalerweise in der Handtasche hat =P )



Also die meisten die ich kenne haben kein Win7, Office etc inner Handtasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2009)

Gna Niranda - bist ja wirklich ein schlimmer Nerd. In Wirklichkeit hast Du bestimmt eine 3cm-dicke Hornbrille auf und traegst Hosen die kurz genug sind um die weissen Tennissocken in den schwarzen Schuhen zu betonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Schluessel passen da freilich nicht ins Bild. Der echte Nerd hat laengst alle normalen Schloesser gegen Zahlenschloesser ausgetauscht in die er dann 12-stellige Hexschluessel eingibt.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das würd ich so nicht sagen, Classic PvP war das beste was es je gab.
> 
> Ich würde auch sagen das PvP niewieder so wird, alleine weil alle BG die neu dazukamen oder noch kommen werden immer mit Fahrzeugen sind.
> 
> ...



Classic-PvP? Im Classic gab es ganz zu Anfang eigentlich garkein PvP. Und was sie danach eingeführt haben, war das lächerlichste überhaupt. Ich denke mal, du meinst die Ränge.
Nur blöd, daß man im Rang wieder fallen konnte. Heißt also, um etwas zu erreichen, musste ich fortwährend spielen. Wenn ich mal zwei Monate pausiert hätte, wäre ich im Rang schon wieder bis ultimo gefallen. Was soll daran bitte toll sein?

Wenn ich mir etwas erarbeitet habe, dann will ich nicht zum fortlaufenden Weiterspielen gezwungen werden, um es behalten zu können. Wenn ich nach Spielpause wieder anfange, dann möchte ich das auch noch haben. Wäre das gleiche, wie wenn ich nen 80er Char habe und nach zwei Monaten logge ich wieder ein und bin Level 40. Was daran toll sein soll, will sich mir nicht erschließen.

Classic war der größte Mist, den ich je gesehen habe. Nur tauglich für Arbeitslose oder Dauerzocker.



Desdinova schrieb:


> Der Postbote hat mir gerade mein Win7 Ultimate in die Hand gedrückt. Das ging jetzt echt schnell. Gestern bestellt und heute ist es mit Standardversand schon da. Und da ich seit heute Urlaub habe und seit in der Früh schon die Datensicherung mache, kann ich bald mit der Installation anfangen. Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt und hoffe mal, dass alles glatt läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum bestellst du Ultimate? Zuviel Geld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Was hast denn für ne Klasse gestartet? :-)_



Nen Magier, der jetzt auch auf Thor zuhause ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> Aber wenn du's vergleichst.. die Grafik haben sie schon ganzschön aufgestockt im Laufe der Jahre...
> Ich mochte früher die AV-Schlachten, die mehrere Tage gingen xD
> Ok, das die mehrere Tage gingen eig nicht so, aber trotzdem wars lustig, wie alle auf die riesen Wächter einprügeln und die Gegner den heilen usw...
> 
> ...



Die Schlachten früher waren ganz okay, aber ohne ein System dahinter und ohne wirklichen Nutzen. Es gab damals einfach noch kein PvP. Wirklich epische Schlachten habe ich nur bei Daoc erlebt und da hatten sie auch einen Sinn, es gab ein darauf ausgelegtes rießiges Schlachtfeld und arschgeile PvP-Fähigkeiten mit jeden weiteren Rang. Die waren durch ihre Vielfältigkeit zwar schwer zu balancen, aber das ist mir lieber, wie die Vorgehensweise, die Blizzard bevorzugt.

Wie lange gibt es das Spiel schon? Wieviel Klassen kamen dazu? Lächerlich! Nur kein Risiko eingehen und unterm Strich aber doch keine Balance gebacken bekommen. Bei Daoc war Balance zwar auch immer ein Problem, aber da bin ich mit neuen Klassen und neue Skills(sei es durch RvR oder ML) nur so überschüttet worden. Und bedingt der Tatsache, daß eigentlich nur in der Masse gekämpft worden ist, war Balance auch nicht ganz so wichtig.

In einen Spiel, dessen wichtigstes Spielelement bezüglich PvP eine Arena ist, wo man mit max. 5 Leuten kämpft, ist Balance elementar.

Ihr könnt das sagen was ihr wollt. Wow war und ist ein super Spiel. Ich habe es sehr genossen. Aber in Sachen PvP war und ist es einfach nur arm.
Das lustigste waren kurz nach Release noch die Schlachten an Tarrens Mill. Aber wenn kein System dahinter steckt und es sogesehen eigentlich nicht wirklich Schlachtfeldziele gibt, derren Eroberung von irgendeiner Bedeutung wäre, dann ist das einige Wochen ganz spassig, aber danach ist der Witz durch.

So empfinde ich das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und warum bestellst du Ultimate? Zuviel Geld?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War bei ZackZack ein Angebot.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2009)

um ganze 3€ günstiger als im Preisvergleich.

Bei Vista habe ich auch noch die SB Ultimate gekauft. Nach einiger Zeit Nutzung habe ich es bereut weil ich die Features nicht genutzt habe. Das einzige war Dreamscene und das ging auch mit HP mit nem kleinen Tweak.

Bei 7 hab ich die VVK-Box für 50€ mit der HP gekauft. Das reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

*angeb*

Habe Windows Vista Ultimate kostenlos bekommen ;p

Mal schauen was ich bei Windows 7 bekomme


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ganze drei Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wozu brauchst Windows, du bist doch jetzt ein Mac'ler.

Also ich weiß nicht. Jeder wie er will. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß die meisten normalen User nicht mal frei raus die zusätzlichen Features von Ultimate aufzählen können, geschweige dem, daß sie diese nutzen werden.

Da würde ich das Geld lieber anderweitig nutzen, denn Microsoft ist bereits reich genug.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Kumpel von mir, von dem sein Kumpel sein Vater arbeitet bei Microsoft und der kann Windows ganz billig einkaufen und mein Kumpel der hat halt zum Geburstag Windows Vista Ultimate bekommen, da er aber Vista schon hat, hat er es mir geschenkt, denn ich hatte da noch XP. Die zusätzlichen sachen mit Ultimate nutze ich garnicht oder ich kenne se garnicht. Verpackung sieht zwar cooler aus und es steht hinter Vista noch Ultimate, aber das wars dann eigentlich auch.

Warum ich Windows noch nutze, benutze es als Bootcamp. Eine Partition mit Windows halt.

Windows 7, weiß  nicht, werde ihn mal ansprechen, denke mal müsste dann 20 Euro zahlen oder so.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2009)

jaja Bootcamp. Ein Mac braucht einfach Windows um gescheit zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (will damit jetzt keine Lawine losgetreten haben!)


Die zusätzlichen Features von Ultimate kenne ich natürlich, ansonsten hätte ich es nicht kaufen müssen. Hab eigentlich auch gedacht, dass ich die in Anspruch nehmen werde. Tja, dem war nicht so und aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich, daher wirds diesmal "nur" HP.


Was ich mir momentan überlege: Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit den Mugen2 verkauft und einen Freezer Xtreme verbaut. Der schaut zwar sehr schick aus, aber bringt einfach nicht die Leistung beim OC. Bei Luft bleib ich auf jeden Fall, aber ich weiß im Moment nicht, welchen Kühler ich kaufen soll. 
Da ich wegen des Modding-Contests die Möglichkeit habe, vergünstigt bei Caseking zu kaufen wirds einer von dort. Aber die haben ja eh beinahe alle. Bin am rätseln ob Megahalems, NH-U12P oder wieder Mugen2...


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, alles läuft eigl unter Mac, nur meine Razer Maus funktoniert net wirklich und habe keine Lust mir eine neue Maus zu kaufen und lege daher eher mal 10 Minuten in Anspruch um Windows als Bootcamp zu installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber werde Mac OS X zum Video bearbeiten benutzen usw.


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, alles läuft eigl unter Mac,





Soramac schrieb:


> nur meine Razer Maus funktoniert net wirklich



pwnt xD


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2009)

Niranda - weißt du einen guten Kühler? 

Im Moment liebäugel ich mit dem Set:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prolim...ion::12308.html

Oder dem Mugen mit den selben Lüftern.

Die Lüfter werden es auf jeden Fall, da sie optisch in das Komzept passen, welches ich geplant habe.

was mir aber noch Sorgen bereitet: Laut Caseking kann man in das Asgard nur Kühler bis 150mm bauen. In dem Bereich ist mir aber kein taugliches Exemplar bekannt, außerdem muss ich nochmal 2-3mm abziehen wegen der Seitenscheibe...


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2009)

Neulich hat mich n Kumpel so gefragt 'Kann man aufm Mac eig auch Windows installieren?' 
Ich dann 'Joah, schon, warum?'
Er 'Naja, die sehn geil aus aber haben halt n scheiss Betriebssystem....'

Der kauft sich jetzt n Macbook nur um Windows draufzuhauen... das tut schon irgendwie weh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

mmh...halt ihn davon ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das OS eh nicht will, gibt es doch keinen Grund, denen die Kohle für ihre überteuerten Waren in den Schlund zu pressen.

Und was an dem Design so toll sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2009)

Schon versucht, sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wenn er so viel nur wegen dem Design zahlen will soll er, würd ich nicht machen. Ich würd OS X drauflassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> pwnt xD




Nunja, es funktoniert die Maus ja, nur die ruckelt nen bisschen und das nervt, dachte die Maus ist kaputt, Windows als Bootcamp benutzt und es geht flüssiger mit der Maus. Weiß net was wirklich los ist. Aber habe ja das Touchpad dafür und das funktoniert wunderbar.

Dafür sag ich mal das Mac PC's Windows PC pwnen, denn Windows läuft extrem stabil und viel schneller aufm Mac als auf einen normalen Desktop PC ...


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja jetzt gehts aber los oder? 
http://www.chip.de/news/Aufruf-quot-Killer...n_38441310.html


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

@Asoriel:
Ich hab selbst mal einen gesucht und mich für den
"Prolimatech Megahalems" mit einem Be Quiet lüfter entschieden:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Ku...ion::13251.html

Dazu habe ich nochmal denselben Be Quiet Lüfter bestellt:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Be-Qui...0mm::12870.html

Und entsprechende Halteklammern, da mein selbst gebasteltes Dingsbums nicht hielt:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Ku...5mm::12311.html

---------
Installation:
Ich habe mir erst einen 3Pin Y-Adapter gebastelt. Das ist wichtig, damit beide Lüfter synchron laufen und der eine nicht zB den anderen Blockt... Airflow und so:
- Sprich einen 3Pin Stecker von einem Lüfter, den ich noch so rumliegen hatte abgeschnitten.
- zwei 3Pin Buchsen von sunnem Adapter von 3Pin auf 4Pin dinger (was du am Netzteil direkt anschließt) abgeschnitten
- von der einen Buchse das schwarze (?) kabel entfernt, welches den Speed misst
- alle kabel jeweils entsprechend zusammengelegt und mit ner Kabelklemme festgemacht (Bombensicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

- dann habe ich die Backplaine auf dem Motherboard installiert.
- dann den CPU mit der Wärmeleitpaste vom CPU-Kühlelement reingeknüppelt
- dann den Kühler draufgeschraubt
- dann die beiden Lüfter rangeklemmt, sodass sie in eine richtung pusten, also einer rein in die Lamellen, der andere raus...
- die Lüfter an den Y-Adapter angeschlossen und den Y-Adapter ans Board.
- Netzteil ins Case
- Motherboard (mit schon installiertem Kühler) ins Case
- usw...

Du kannst den Kühler ruhig bis zum anschlag schrauben^^ iwann kommt da das ende und dann ist gut.

Kühlergebnis für nicht übertakteten PC:
- keine Last
--> beide Grakas: ~ 85°C
--> CPU: ~30-35°C

- last (GTA IV, hatte kein bock nen Bench zu lutschen)
--> beide Grakas: ~110°C
--> CPU: 40-45°C


Kühlergebnis für übertakteten PC:
- keine Last
--> beide Grakas: ~ 85°C
--> CPU: ~40-45°C

- last (GTA IV, hatte kein bock nen Bench zu lutschen)
--> beide Grakas: ~110°C
--> CPU: 50-55°C


Normaler PC:
- Intel C2Q Q9550 @standardtakt (4x 2,83Ghz)
- zwei Saphire 4870X2 im CF

Übertaktet:
- Intel C2Q Q9550 @standardtakt (4x ~3,5Ghz)
- zwei Saphire 4870X2 im CF

Hoffe das hilft dir =)
Ich bin begeistert und die Lüfter sind porno.. hab erstmal alle anderen rausgehauen und mir noch mehr bestellt xD

Nira =)


----------



## Niranda (14. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja jetzt gehts aber los oder?
> http://www.chip.de/news/Aufruf-quot-Killer...n_38441310.html




Ich bin gegen die Kirche, weil die die Leute ausplündert...
und jetzt tötet gefälligst alle gläubigen!!! xDD

Ob ich sunn Protest mache oder Furze... beides ist doch nur heiße Luft.
Schaut euch die Musikindustrie an... hat sich was geändert wegen illigal und so?
Nein... dafür liebe ich Usenet zuuuu sehr xD

Nira =D

sry4doppelpost, sollte ein edit werden >_>


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt natürlich, trotzdem etwas krass. 


> In Stuttgart sollen Eltern die Spiele ihrer Kinder vernichten.


Na da wird bei einigen Familien ne Stimmung herrschen ^^


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Na da wird bei einigen Familien ne Stimmung herrschen ^^


Schueler sollten eventuell erwaegen diese Woche krank zu machen. Schweinegrippe vortaeuschen oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

> Wer ein Computerspiel in den Container wirft, darf anschließend ein Los ziehen. Als Hauptgewinn winkt ein Trikot der deutschen Fußball-Nationalmannschaft. Auf dem Trikot sollen sich die Unterschriften des aktuellen Kaders befinden.



Oho Fußball, ein super Sportart. Ich kick ein Ball von der einen Ecke zur anderen und kriege dann 5 Millionen Euro .. super. 

Können sich das sonst wo hin schieben das Triko. Deutschland Nationalmannschaft ihr seid die Helden von Deutschland ...


...
..
..


...

..

not


----------



## Nebola (14. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja jetzt gehts aber los oder?
> http://www.chip.de/news/Aufruf-quot-Killer...n_38441310.html



Auja, ich schick sofort meine mum los, Teken zu vielzu Brutal für mich. Oh mist hab garkein Teken, son Mist doch. Naja zu trauer geh ich Leute in Css abknallen /afk.

Omg ich kaufe mir bestimmt für 60 Euro irgenden Spiel und meine mum kommt und schmeißt das weg, was ich die zusammenscheißen würde.


Was soll ich mit nem (auch noch unbeschriebenen) Trikot ? geh ich in Sportladn kauf mir für 20 euro eins, wow bin ich dann ein Held ? maybe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Was ich mir momentan überlege: Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit den Mugen2 verkauft und einen Freezer Xtreme verbaut. Der schaut zwar sehr schick aus, aber bringt einfach nicht die Leistung beim OC. Bei Luft bleib ich auf jeden Fall, aber ich weiß im Moment nicht, welchen Kühler ich kaufen soll.
> Da ich wegen des Modding-Contests die Möglichkeit habe, vergünstigt bei Caseking zu kaufen wirds einer von dort. Aber die haben ja eh beinahe alle. Bin am rätseln ob Megahalems, NH-U12P oder wieder Mugen2...



Von der Leistung her würd ich auf alle Fälle einen Megahalems, bzw Megashadow, nehmen in Kombination mit BeQuiet oder Noiseblocker Lüftern nehmen.
Wobei in einem Modding-Rechner ein großer Kühlkörper nicht so ganz reinpasst. Etwas kleineres wie der Ninja(Link) wär da nett, Nils hatte in seinem Shop ja mal die Kupfer-Version, die sah nicht schlecht aus. 

Ich wart ja immer noch auf den hier, der wird sicher alles bisherige Toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (14. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja jetzt gehts aber los oder?
> http://www.chip.de/news/Aufruf-quot-Killer...n_38441310.html



Der Fehler von vielen ist doch, dass sie das zeug überhaupt verbieten.
Ich habe meine Mutter gestern erst gefragt ob sie demnächst (nächsten Monat) mal mit mir ein Spiel (CoD6) kaufen gehen kann, da ich es alleine nicht bekomm und vor mir braucht keiner Angst haben.


----------



## Desdinova (14. Oktober 2009)

R.I.P. Spinpoint F3

Es ist wohl heute doch zu glatt gelaufen. Nachdem das neue OS + Programme aufgesetzt war, wollte ich eigentlich nur noch HdRO installieren, um mir die DirectX 10 Grafik anzusehen. Da ist es dann passiert. Die gerade mal einen Monat alte Spinpoint F3 ist mit einem gut vernehmbaren Knacken zu ihren bereits verstorbenen Ahnen gestoßen. Nichtmal im BIOS lässt sie sich mehr blicken. Ironischer Weise hat mir vor zwei Tagen noch ein Arbeitskollege erzählt, dass seine F3 im Arbeitsrechner spontan den Dienst quittiert hat und ich hab mir noch gedacht "Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt, meine funktioniert...".
Blöd ist auch, dass die aktuell bei Alternate ausverkauft ist. Also mal sehen was ich jetzt mache -.-


----------



## ROCKnLOL (14. Oktober 2009)

kann ich mit den teilen aion auf höchste einstellungen spielen ohne ruckler?

Phenom II 920
Gigabyte UD3
ATI 4770


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> kann ich mit den teilen aion auf höchste einstellungen spielen ohne ruckler?
> 
> Phenom II 920
> Gigabyte UD3
> ATI 4770



Hohe Einstellungen ja, aber höchste kann ich dir nicht versprechen, sobald es nämlich in überfülltere Gebiete geht wird die Grafikkarte zu schwach werden.
Da ruckelts auch mal mit meiner 4870.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (14. Oktober 2009)

und mit der HD5850?
dann alles hoch ohne lags?


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn nicht mit einer 5850, womit denn dann? Ich zocke gerade im Moment mit einer GTX260, sämtliche Details auf Anschlag, auch 8xAA mit einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 und es läuft butterweich. Kann aber noch nicht soviel sagen, bin halt noch am Anfang. Aber gut was los ist trotzdem. Wie es in einer Hauptstadt wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Ich denke aber schon, daß auch eine ATI4770 dieser Aufgabe gut gewachsen sein dürfte. Eine ATI5850 steht wohl völlig ausser Frage.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mal fragen, wie es eigentlich ausschaut, wo man später besseren Chancen hat bei Berufen oder sich weiter entwicklen kann. Bei Videobarbeitung oder bei Fotobearbeitung.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

RocknLOL hol Dir alternativ ne 5770..ist denk ich mal ne gute Alternative. Wenn diu kein AA anmachst geht Aion damit volle Suppe ab - tut es btw auch mit der 4770 aber mit der 5770 ist da noch bissl luft für später.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder ein Akt heute. Nachdem mir zum dritten Mal in drei Tagen ein Windows 7 (RC) abgeraucht ist, habe ich mal SATA-Steckplätze umgestöpselt, mit nem HD-Testtool von ner Rettungs-CD alles kontrollieren lassen (war alles okay), über dasselbe Tool komplett formatiert (und dabei den Verlust von massig Mucke etc. in Kauf genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D) und es nochmal probiert...wenns wieder abgeraucht, ist der RC für mich gestorben und es kommt erstmal wieder XP drauf, bis ich das Geld für die Vollversion hab...

Deutsches Fernsehen ist btw einfach nur grottig.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Deshalb schau ich derzeit fast nurnoch BBC,National Geographic,Discovery Channel ect.. :X_


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch froh, dass ich Kabel Digital abonniert habe. History Channel, National Geographic und Planet efftehwee^^ ausserdem kommt auf SciFi jeden Abend StarTrek:TNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch nach 100 mal schaun immernoch geil. Vorher auf TNT noch paar Folgen King of Queens geschaut ohne Werbung, nach Star Trek Robot Chicken..so bekommt man den Abend auch rum. Schade dass man die "normalen" privaten Sender nicht abbestellen kann...würd jeden Monat ne Menge Geld sparen^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Scifi-Channel & History-Channel sind nich so ganz meins..King of Queens auf TNT? Wann?! :X_


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Heute auf TNT King of Queens war geil ^^


Mit dem Gabelstabler wie der gefahren ist damit.

Montag - Freitag um 19:10 - 20:15


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Ah , danke._


----------



## Falathrim (14. Oktober 2009)

Wir zahlen nicht fürs Fernsehen, auch private Sender, deswegen tut mein Dad nen Teufel irgendwas bei Kabel zu bestellen...


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal zu meiner Frage zurück zukommen, was findet ihr eigentlich besser Videobearbeitung oder Fotobearbeitung. Sprich ich hab mehr Spaß mit Videobearbeitung, also irgendwelche Fotos zu machen, aber wenn ich sehe wie manche so Signaturen machen oder so, sieht das schon geil aus, aber wenn ich wieder seh, wie manche Videos machen, sieht das wieder extrem geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich net so entscheiden, was meint ihr.


Würdet ihr eher sagen, der hats extrem druff, wenn da nen geiles Video kommt oder eher wenn da son super Foto da ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Boomerang - Familie Feuerstein <3_


----------



## timm3h! (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen was sich bei folgendem System am meißten zum Aufrüsten lohnt!

AMD Athlon64 X2 5800+ 3 Ghz
(billiges) ASrock Board
HD4850 1GB
400Watt NT von BeQuiet!

Ich dachte da an einen AMD Phenom II X4 940

Könnte man damit aktuelle Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen spielen? Auflösung (noch 1360x1024) Sollte aber bald mit einem Widescreen mehr werden.
Im Februar sollte dann auch eine 5850 her.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Und ein neues Board wäre nicht schlecht - 4GB RAM vorhanden?_


----------



## timm3h! (14. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und ein neues Board wäre nicht schlecht - 4GB RAM vorhanden?_



Ja. Ist zwar nicht der beste von Qualität her, aber er reicht denke ich.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Dann ja , die CPU :-)





Schaut zufällig grad jemand den Sender (natürlich die Leute mit nem Abo) Silverline? So ein schwachsinns Film.._


----------



## timm3h! (15. Oktober 2009)

Board  &  CPU  ?


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Board :]

_


----------



## timm3h! (15. Oktober 2009)

Dachte Asus wäre da die bessere Wahl und Gigabyte hat mit ihren Chipsätzen zu kämpfen. Aber ok - dann so. Danke


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

mein win7 kam gestern nicht *heul* =(


----------



## Desdinova (15. Oktober 2009)

Dafür kommts heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab die Ehre jetzt 3-6 Wochen auf eine neue Spinpoint F3 zu warten, weil meine gestern kaputt gegangen ist. Also zurück zu Alternate damit und warten bis Samsung eine neue einpackt und losschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Dafür kommts heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schreib Alternate doch mal an ob sie nicht einen Vorab-Ersatz schicken können, bzw. dir eine Gutschrift geben.
Damals als mein alter Phenom den Geist aufgegeben hat hab ich auch den momentan Marktwert gutgeschrieben bekommen und dafür einen PhenomII geholt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> mein win7 kam gestern nicht *heul* =(


Meins auch nicht! aber ich bin auch froh drüber.... 

Hab einem bekannt versporchen im zu helfen seine Pc's einzurichten und das wären dann 4 PC's.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Plus noch so ein home server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss meine Pc's selber machen wären dann + 2 =6 Pc's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ich mit windows 7 HP bestücke.

Grüsse Sam fischer


----------



## Desdinova (15. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Schreib Alternate doch mal an ob sie nicht einen Vorab-Ersatz schicken können, bzw. dir eine Gutschrift geben.
> Damals als mein alter Phenom den Geist aufgegeben hat hab ich auch den momentan Marktwert gutgeschrieben bekommen und dafür einen PhenomII geholt.



Hab ich versucht, aber die Dame am Telefon hat mir da schnell den Wind aus den Segeln genommen. "Der Hersteller hat ein zweimaliges Nachbesserungsrecht" usw...
Leider sind die zwei Wochen Rückgabefrist schon rum, sonst hätte ich mir von dem Geld gleich eine Black Caviar 750GB geholt. Aber so kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Neue etwas länger hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephy2k1 (15. Oktober 2009)

hat hier schon jemand zufällig news wann die HD5850 wieder lieferbar is =/
google spuckt bei mir nix brauchbares aus .
lg


----------



## aseari (15. Oktober 2009)

Warte, ich schau in meine Glaskugel.............
.......... Ahh, da haben wirs ja: An einem Mittwoch!

Halt warte... hab mich vertan, das war der WoW-Patch
Moment..........


Ahh, jetzt: Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Jahre wird sie verfügbar werden.

Oder anders gesagt: Keine Ahnung


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, wie es eigentlich ausschaut, wo man später besseren Chancen hat bei Berufen oder sich weiter entwicklen kann. Bei Videobarbeitung oder bei Fotobearbeitung.


Hmm - ich fuerchte bei beiden Richtungen sind die Berufschancen nicht allzu rosig. Im Prinzip gab es in den letzten Jahren einen regelrechten Ansturm auf alles was mit Medien zu tun hatte und die Frage ist nun, ob es auch wirklich fuer alle Jobs hat. Letztlich kommt es freilich darauf an wie gut man ist - wer super ist und das auch nachweisen kann, bekommt in jeder Branche einen Job.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - ich fuerchte bei beiden Richtungen sind die Berufschancen nicht allzu rosig. Im Prinzip gab es in den letzten Jahren einen regelrechten Ansturm auf alles was mit Medien zu tun hatte und die Frage ist nun, ob es auch wirklich fuer alle Jobs hat. Letztlich kommt es freilich darauf an wie gut man ist - wer super ist und das auch nachweisen kann, bekommt in jeder Branche einen Job.


Jap, Mediendesign aller Art ist total überlastet...wenn du intelligent bist und auch ein ordentliches Durchhaltevermögen hast, würde ich dir empfehlen, ein Bachelorstudium in Informatik zu machen und dann einen Master in Grafikzeugs oder so hinterherzumachen...nach dem Bachelor ist eh ein großer Teil der Konkurrenz weg...aber du wirst für alle Sachen, die mit IT etc. zu tun haben wirklich verdammt gut sein müssen um einen ordentlichen Job zu bekommen. Da hat mans als BWL-Student noch leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine Freundin ist Mediengestalterin.... und auf Jobsuche im Raum NRW. Sieht momentan echt übel aus. Wo wird in einer Kriese am ersten gespart? Genau im MArketingbereich... Wirtschaftlich total daneben, aber so siehts es leider vielerorts aus.

Mit BWL hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, ich meine wieviele Kaufmännsiche Jobs gibt es?
Ob man es leichter hat wenn man etwas spezielles will (wie der Mediengestalter/Grafiker) wage ich mal zu bezweifeln ^^ sieht auch da momentan nicht besonders gut aus.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

..ich glaube ein Studium der Medienwissenschaften ist könnte recht interessant und auch zukunnftsträchtig sein.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

ich persönlich habe mich der Bildbearbeitung verschrieben. Fotografieren kann ich nicht, dafür bearbeite ich Bilder und erstell selbst welche. Aber weniger so GFX-Zeugs, sondern mehr abstraktes oder einfach nur schlichte Bildbearbeitung von Fotos. 
Videobearbeitung sieht zT sehr spannend aus, aber ich habe keine Videokamera und auch nicht unbedingt etwas spannendes zum filmen. Außerdem hab ich keine Lust/Geld mir After Effects und Vegas zu kaufen.


edit: Niranda, ich will aber den ganzen PC mit den orangen Xigmatek-Lüftern ausstatten. Die drossel ich dann einfach. Ist ja nett, dass du die ganze Montage aufgeschrieben hast, aber das hätte ich wohl noch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kauf einfach ein Y-Kabel (jaja, einfach zu basteln, hab aber keine Lust dafür bzw. brauch die Zeit für den Rest des Mods) und häng die beiden Lüfter an meine Steuerung, dann wird von Hand geregelt.

Rethelion: Der kleine Scythe ist ja nett, aber ich will einen, der auch ordentlich Leistung bringt. Der NH-D14 schaut gut aus, aber den gibts im Prinzip ja schon (IFX-14). Es wird wohl ein Mugen oder Megahalems, nur welcher weiß ich noch nicht. Nur die Shadow-Version wirds in keinem Fall, den Aufpreis ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Sebi nimm mal den Megahalems...das Ding rockt einfach alles weg, und ich würd gern ma nen Erfahrungsbericht hören WIE dick das Ding rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

frag Niranda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kost mich immerhin 10€ mehr und ist laut Tests nur 1-3°C besser wie der Mugen2, andererseits würde er mich schon sehr reizen.

Was aber noch das größte Problem darstellt: Laut caseking passen maximal Kühler mit 150mm Bauhöhe rein, der Megahalems (und der Mugen) sind aber über 160mm groß...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

aloha,

Gehäuste ist heute morgen bei der Post abgegeben worden und ich hab es heut Mittag abgeholt.
So, Zeug raus Zeug rein - fertig. PC läuft auch alles nur funzen meine USB Ports nicht? Maus und Tastatur wollen weder an Frot Anschlüssen noch an den hinten funktionieren? Kann ich da wohl ein Kabel vergessen/falsch verbunden haben?

Board
Gehsäuse


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja - hast Du die USB-Kabel vom Gehaeuse mit dem Board verbunden?


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hoffentlich aber richtig^^ 

mir fällt aber grad auf, dass der Rechner beim Hochfahren 2x Beept nicht nur 1x. Etwa den selben Piepton wie gewöhnlich 2 Sek nach dem normalen.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

hab übrigens vorhin das Asgard für den Contest bekommen. Kann zur Qualität/Optik aber noch nix sagen, da erst am Montag ausgepackt werden darf.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Richtig rum angesteckt? An welche USB-Stiftleiste auf dem Board? Manche Boards moegen nicht alle USB-Anschluesse direkt im Bios und dort hat man die dann z.B. erst unter Windows zur Verfuegung. Normalerweise sollte man da einen niedrigen USB-Port (USB1 aufm Board statt USB5 oder so) benutzten...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

USB4_5 stand dran. Werde nochmal reinschauen.

Edit: Aber hat das nich nur was mit den Frontanschlüssen zu tun? Die hinten Ports müßten doch auch ohne irgentwelche Kabel funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

Front-USB kann man doch garnicht falsch einstecken?! Die Pins sind doch eigentlich idiotensicher angeordnet.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt drauf an wie die Stecker aussehen. Kann halt ein kompletter (10pin glaub ich) Stecker sein mit dem "toten" Pin den man dann nicht falsch stecken kann - oder aber 2x5-pin-Buchsenleisten - und die kann man meist auch anders einstecken.

Aber ja - die USB-Anschluesse auf dem Motherboard sollten freilich auf jeden Fall funktionieren. Denkbar waer hoechstens, dass die im Bios deaktiviert sind - kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

naja, ich kenne von Gehäusen eigentlich nur die mit 9 Stecker. Also 2 Reihen mit 4 bzw. 5 Steckern. Die kann man nicht ohne Gewalt falsch einstecken. Und eigentlich sollte auch jedes Board nur 9 Stecker am Front-USB haben.
Wenn die hinteren allerdings auch nicht funktionieren ist das seltsam. Bei meinem Gigabyte muss ich im Bios auch zuerst USB Mouse und USB Keyboard auf enabled stellen, aber selbst wenn beides auf disabled steht komm ich ins Bios und kann dies bedienen.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das Board bzw der Frontanschluss des Gehäuses hat einen 10 bzw 9 Pin Stecker, der auf 3 Steckplätze am Board passt. Aber mit oder ohne Anschlüsse habe ich einen Beebcode von 2 Tönen.

Wenns am Bios liegt, sollte ich es dann zurücksetzen? Mit Jumper, mit Batterie?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

wenn du einen Jumper hast, dann mit dem. Schau doch mal im Handbuch nach, was der Beepcode bedeutet.


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe mich der Bildbearbeitung verschrieben. Fotografieren kann ich nicht, dafür bearbeite ich Bilder und erstell selbst welche. Aber weniger so GFX-Zeugs, sondern mehr abstraktes oder einfach nur schlichte Bildbearbeitung von Fotos.
> Videobearbeitung sieht zT sehr spannend aus, aber ich habe keine Videokamera und auch nicht unbedingt etwas spannendes zum filmen. Außerdem hab ich keine Lust/Geld mir After Effects und Vegas zu kaufen.




Ich möchte ja gerne Videosbearbeiten, sprich, wenn ich mir mal so manche Videos auf warcraftmovies anschaue, so PvP Videos, die richtig gut sind, sieht das schon geil aus. Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Windows Movie Maker ''arbeiten'' können, paar Übergänge und paar Effekte und das wars.
Habe gestern iMovie ausprobiert aufm Mac und das sieht schon ziemlich besser aus, von der Übersicht, Effekte usw. 

Wenn ich mich damit erstmal auskenne, denke ich mir, werde ich mir Final Cut 4 fürn Mac kaufn, das sollen angeblich auch Hollywood Macher benutzen und das sieht auch schon sehr vielversprechend aus, was ich davon gehsehn habe.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Handbuch ist leider nicht zu finden :-/ Kann man das nicht auf der Seite des Mainboardherstellers nachlesen?


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Habe mich mit dem Board auf S. 608 vertan! Es ist dieses


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Beim Hochfahren gibt es auf dem Bild, wo CPU, Ram (press f11 boot menu) ect anegezeigt wird eine Meldung, wo steht Keyboard/Interface Error.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt? Kann man das irgentwie beheben? (BIOS resetten evt) Oder ist das Board defekt?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

versuch doch mal ein Clear CMOS. Hab vergessen, dass es ein ASRock ist. Die sind ja nicht gerade für Kompatibilität/Qualität bekannt.

Hab mir eben das Handbuch angeschaut. Zu Beepcodes steht nix drin, die findet man aber auch so. Aber da steht was von wegen einem USB Controller den man zuerst aktivieren muss. Also geh mal ins Bios, dann auf Advanced und stell die ersten beiden Punkte auf "enabled", vielleicht hilft dir das weiter (heißen "USB Controller" und USB 2.0 Support").

Zuerst das mit den Einstellungen versuchen, erst danach Bios Reset wenn es nicht geht. Das Bios solltest du definitv mit einer PS/2 Tastatur bedienen können.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich wuerde sagen Dir wird mitgeteilt, dass er kein Keyboard sieht. Wenn das daran liegt, dass per default die USB-Ports im Bios deaktiviert sind ist das freilich doof, da Du somit schlecht ins Bios kommt um die Einstellung zu aendern. Hast Du eventuell noch irgendwo ein PS2-Keyboard rumkullern? Falls ja damit versuchen und die Bioseinstellungen checken...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

PS2 Tastatur geht auch nicht. Defekt ist sie defenitiv nicht, denn ich schreibe gerade mit der. :-/ Clear CMOS habe ich gemacht, mehr als ein Bluescreen beim 1. mal booten hat es nicht gebracht. Beim 2. mal startete er aber wieder Windows.


Edit: Liegt der Beebcode vielleicht daran, dass ich kein DvD Laufwerk angeschlossen habe? Halte ich zwar für ausgeschslossen, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Gibts es am Board nicht auch einen Jumper für PS2_USB_PW1 ? Kann man den vielleicht per Jumper resetten ? (wenn es was hilft)


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.teccentral.de/forum/hardware-al...erie-60120.html

Das habe ich ergoogelt. Wäre es möglich, dass sich bei mir auch (warum auch immer) die USB / PS2 Ports deaktiviert haben? Wie kann ich diese dann per Jumper aktivieren? Sollte ich den Jumper von CLMOS nehmen, und auf [O][X][X] (die 2 rechtens Pins) vom PS2_USB_PW1 (oben links an meinem Board)  setzten für 5 - 10 Sekunden? Oder ist es gefährlich, den Jumper von CLMOS zu entfernen und ich sollte lieber einen anderen nehmen? (Habe hier noch haufenweißte defekte Boards rumliefen, von denen ich was klauen kann)


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_BOAH , ich könnt schonwieder alles kaputt hauen - der Typ im Aion-Forum geht mir sowas von auf den S***.._


----------



## Nebola (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _BOAH , ich könnt schonwieder alles kaputt hauen - der Typ im Aion-Forum geht mir sowas von auf den S***.._



Wasn los ? :-)


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Schau mal nach - müsste der oberste Thread sein - fang aber von vorne an zu lesen.. :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _BOAH , ich könnt schonwieder alles kaputt hauen - der Typ im Aion-Forum geht mir sowas von auf den S***.._



Habs mir gerade durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei so einem Typen wünscht man sich, man hätte den Thread nie betreten.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schau mal nach - müsste der oberste Thread sein - fang aber von vorne an zu lesen.. :-)_



Jo der ist schon hart ;D



Desdinova schrieb:


> Habs mir gerade durchgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag das nicht. Stell dir vor der schafft es noch, dass jemand einen PC kauft, den er konfiguriert hat.
Hab doch Mitleid^^


----------



## Desdinova (15. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Stell dir vor der schafft es noch, dass jemand einen PC kauft, den er konfiguriert hat.
> Hab doch Mitleid^^



Ja, stimmt auch wieder. Aber was der redet, ich kann dem kaum folgen. Das ist ein derartiger Kauderwelsch...
Für so einen Fall brauchen wir einen Notfall-Button mit dem wir Klos zu Hilfe rufen können, der ihn dann mit Fachbegriffen aus dem Forum bombardiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Haha , der ist gut - das stimmt..

/Edit : HAHAHA , der letzte Kommentar von dem Typen..zu geil.._


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> http://www.teccentral.de/forum/hardware-al...erie-60120.html
> 
> Das habe ich ergoogelt. Wäre es möglich, dass sich bei mir auch (warum auch immer) die USB / PS2 Ports deaktiviert haben? Wie kann ich diese dann per Jumper aktivieren? Sollte ich den Jumper von CLMOS nehmen, und auf [O][X][X] (die 2 rechtens Pins) vom PS2_USB_PW1 (oben links an meinem Board)  setzten für 5 - 10 Sekunden? Oder ist es gefährlich, den Jumper von CLMOS zu entfernen und ich sollte lieber einen anderen nehmen? (Habe hier noch haufenweißte defekte Boards rumliefen, von denen ich was klauen kann)



Kurze Antwort? :-)


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _BOAH , ich könnt schonwieder alles kaputt hauen - der Typ im Aion-Forum geht mir sowas von auf den S***.._


Oh man... unglaublich dass die Leute einem dann nicht wenigstens mal glauben was man sagt wenn sie schon keine Ahung haben...
Aber hey, er hat auch was sinvolles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Acuria schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt schlafen


----------



## pampam (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte in den nächsten Wochen evt. mein PC aufrüsten (entweder Anfang November oder spätestens Anfang Dezember).
Was haltet ihr von dem Warenkorb, so wie ich ihn zusammengestellt habe? Vorallem würde mich interessieren, was das Netzteil und Mainboard taugen.
Ich plane zwar noch, mir auch bald (spätestens Anfang 2010) eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, aber ich denke, dass sich die Preise da noch zu arg ändern werden, als dass ich es schon planen könnte.

edit: habe grade ein Problem, dass Bild vom Warenkorb hoch zu laden, folgt in Kürze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: Da ist es:


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Um dich zu braten brauchen wir dein aktuelles System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ey mein plödes Windows kam heute auch noch nicht... wtf was istn mit Alternate los?!


----------



## pampam (15. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Um dich zu braten brauchen wir dein aktuelles System
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich ändere ja praktisch alles und ganz ohne Ahnung bin ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da ist es:
Intel E4500 @2,58Ghz
Asus P5KPL (billig M
4 GB DDR2 800 Ram (Kingston)
HD3850
500GB SATA HD (Marke kann ich nicht erkennen, da direkt darüber mein DVD Laufwerk ist; ich glaube aber dass es entweder Samsung oder WD ist)

Eigendlich will ich nur HDD, Laufwerk und Gehäuse behalten, aber ich will das ganze nach und nach machen.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Zusammenstellung ist gut - keine Frage :-)_


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

es gibt keine billig MoBos von ASUS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht aufzurüsten. So groß sollte der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht ausfallen denke ich.
Aber warte lieber mal auf die anderen, was die sagen - bin mir zZ recht unsicher was AMD angeht.
AMD/ATI ist für mich gestorben^^


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Leutchens, ich brauch ne Antwort :-D

Kann ich die PS2 Ports per Jumper aktivieren? Wenn ja, wie genau? Einfach einen Jumper von einem anderen Board nehmen und auf (welche?!) Pins des PS2_USB_PW1 setzen? Nur kurz draufstecken oder während des Betriebes drauf lassen?

Sorry fürs' drängeln aber wäre mir lieber als den Rechner morgen früh am Fachgeschäft abzugeben. :-)


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Jumper (PS2_USB_PW1) entscheidet nur, von welcher 5V-Spannungsquelle die USB/PS2-Ports versorgt werden. Die +5VSB sind eine 5V-Spannung des Netzteils die immer vorhanden sind - auch wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist. Das ist dafuer da, dass man den PC z.B. mittels einer dieser Geraete starten kann (Wakeup). Egal wie der Jumper gesetzt ist muesste es funktionieren. Nur irgendwie muss er gesteckt sein - sonst hat PS2/USB keine Spannungsversorgung. Falls der Jumper wirklich fehlt von einem anderen Board nehmen und setzen.

Edit: Ich wuerde ihn auf die normalen 5V setzen - also Pin 1 -> 2


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Oktober 2009)

Herrlich, ich liebe euch immer und immer wieder *gg*

Danke, hat alles funktioniert nun. 

Aber warum musste ich jetzt einen Jumper auf PS2_USB_PW1 setzen? Habe doch nur ein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Ohne den Schaltplan des MoBos zu kennen ist freilich schwer zu sagen was da wirklich passiert - aber vom Handbuch ausgehend wuerde ich sagen, dass die Ports ohne diesen Jumper nicht funktionieren weil die Spannungsversorgung fehlt. Eventuell war da ja vorher ein Jumper und beim Umbau ist der verloren gegangen...


----------



## Vaishyana (16. Oktober 2009)

In Bezug darauf, dass ich mir Anfang nächsten Jahres eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen werden, ist die 5770 schneller als eine 4890?


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2009)

Logitech stellt neue Spiele-Tastatur vor

Mit dem Logitech Gaming Keyboard G110 stellen die Schweizer eine neue Tastatur für Spieler vor, die zumindest optisch durch verschiedene Farben für die eingebaute Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf sich aufmerksam machen kann.

Klick

Neeeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

Bist du Schweizer?^.-

heute kommt laut dhl mein windoooooooof lalala *freufreu
wehe wenn nicht, dann leb ich meine Weiblichkeit so richtig aus und zick rum xD


----------



## xdave78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> In Bezug darauf, dass ich mir Anfang nächsten Jahres eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen werden, ist die 5770 schneller als eine 4890?


Nee die ist so auf dem Niveau von der 4870 oder der GTX260 in etwa.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2009)

_Die sieht mal heiss aus :X

Klick mich!

_


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wehe wenn nicht, dann leb ich meine Weiblichkeit so richtig aus und zick rum xD



Der arme DHL Bote wenn das erst Montag kommen sollte....

R.I.P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

bein uns wird auch samstags geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

Bzgl. G110: Einfach nur hässlich und billig anmutend. Vor allem die Handballenauflage ist ein Graus. Manche Ideen (Headset mit seperatem Mute für Mic) finde ich gut, aber insgesamt gefällt mir die G11 besser. Ich warte eher auf den Nachfolger der G15 und hoffe, dass das nicht die G19 darstellt.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Doch ich denke schon dass die G19 der Nachfolger sein soll.

Also mir reicht meine G13 hin. Das geilste Stück......Peripherie, dass ich je hatte glaub ich (dicht gefolgt vom "QuickJoy"^^)


----------



## Drydema (16. Oktober 2009)

hio ich hab da mal ein problem
nachdem mein windows(xp home) gebootet hat hängt es stark und nach ner zeit geht garnichtsmehr der fehler kam nach dem letzen winupdate
da ich denke es liegt an der registry da bei jedem 5 mal starten eine meldung kommt das eine registry datei wiederhergestellt wurde

so mein eigentliches problem ist das ich versuche mit der windows start cd den fehler zu beheben nur möchte das programm das adminpasswort wissen nur bei home kann man ja nicht auf das admin konto zugreifen

wenn ich nichs eingebe kommt pw falsch also muss es ja eigentlich ein voreingestelltes standart passwort geben
in google hab ich leider dazu nichts direktes gefunden hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen hab nämlich keine lust windows neu aufzuspielen


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh jemene, was ist das für eine Tastatur die Logitech vorstellt. Zuviele Zusatzfunktionen und bling und da... ich bleib bei meiner G15, obwohl ich das Display net benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

mein Favorit ist eigentlich der ganz klassische Competition Pro 5000. Bei den modernen Controllern kommt nichts an das Xbox360-Pad ran, egal ob bzgl. Design oder Ergonomie.


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

hat schonmal jmd ne G15 auseinandergenommen?
Ich war einmal etwas doller erzürnt in CS und... nja die Lautstärkeregelungsregler geht nicht mehr, der dreht frei... scheint rausgerutscht/rausgebrochen zu sein ^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

ja, ich hab schonmal die G15 auseinander genommen. Allerdings die refresh. Das ist aber gar kein Problem und geht relativ einfach. Wie es mit dem Rädchen ist weiß ich nicht, aber probieren geht über studieren, anderenfalls kannst du dir ja die G19 als Ersatz kaufen.

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob Mugen oder Megahalems...


----------



## xdave78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal, was habt ihr denn so für Brennproggis aufm Rechner? Ich hab derzeit Nero8 Essentials. Geht das auch unter Win7 noch? BVrauch nur was zum CDs/DvDs brennen und kopieren. Nix weiter^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

Hat Windows 7 nicht ein eigenes Brennprogramm?, meine doch, oder.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was habt ihr denn so für Brennproggis aufm Rechner? Ich hab derzeit Nero8 Essentials. Geht das auch unter Win7 noch? BVrauch nur was zum CDs/DvDs brennen und kopieren. Nix weiter^^


Nero 8 geht ohne probleme.... 


Grüsse Sam fischer


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was habt ihr denn so für Brennproggis aufm Rechner? Ich hab derzeit Nero8 Essentials. Geht das auch unter Win7 noch? BVrauch nur was zum CDs/DvDs brennen und kopieren. Nix weiter^^



Ich benutze im Moment Ashampoo Burning Studio 9, sher einfach und sollte unter Win 7 auch funzen.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ImgBurn für Images und für den Rest reicht für mich das Windowseigene Brennprogramm.. wobei ich aber auch nicht sonderlich viel brenne.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

ich hab seit Vista eigentlich kein Brennprogramm mehr auf dem PC gehabt. Erstens brenne ich sehr selten, zweitens reicht das für mich vollkommen aus.


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob Mugen oder Megahalems...



Megahalems mit BeQuiet Silent Wings.. =)
Hab dir eine zwei seiten zuvor mal ne referenz zu dem gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl Brennprogramm:
Nero9... und nur nero9 installiert, nicht den ganzen anderen schrott der noch angeboten wird... >_<"
bin recht zufrieden.. kopiere eig wenn überhaupt nur musik-cds

Büddeschön puschel:


Niranda schrieb:


> @Asoriel:
> Ich hab selbst mal einen gesucht und mich für den
> "Prolimatech Megahalems" mit einem Be Quiet lüfter entschieden:
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Ku...ion::13251.html
> ...


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

ja, die hab ich doch gelesen und dir "damals" schon Feedback dazu gegeben Trotzdem danke fürs raussuchen.

Ist jetzt tatsächlich der Megahalems geworden, aber die Overclocking-Edition mit den orangen Xigmatek-Lüftern, da die besser ins geplante Konzept passen. Die kommen schön an die Lüftersteuerung und werden auf irgendwas zwischen 5 und 7 Volt gedrosselt im Idle und wenn ich Power brauch wird die geliefert.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2009)

_@Klos : 

Ist das nicht der Bildschirm den du damals verlinkt hast? -> Klick mich!

Find ich ziemlich interessant.._


----------



## Niranda (16. Oktober 2009)

Erstes originales Windows ist da und schon bin ich überfordert xD
wozu ist die zweite cd "preinstallation Kit" gut?^^


----------



## Rethelion (16. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Erstes originales Windows ist da und schon bin ich überfordert xD
> wozu ist die zweite cd "preinstallation Kit" gut?^^



Das ist glaub ich eine CD mit der du ein angepasstes Image, mit z.B. anderen Treibern, erstellen kannst. Das erstellte Image wird dann von Händlern zu ihren System dazugelegt. Also sowas wie ne Recovery CD bei den KomplettPCs


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben,

Da ja gestern mein Theard bissel daneben ging und ich dort nimmer posten kann hier mal eine Frage mir bietet wer eine nvidia 8800 gts 614 mb von zotac  an (immoment habe ich eine 8500gt) würde es beim aion und call of duty 4 gamen leistungs plus gebend er auch spürbar wäre und wieviel ist sie wikrlich ca wert sie ist aktiv meine immoment ist passiv


Lg N o r s L Y


----------



## Rethelion (16. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> Da ja gestern mein Theard bissel daneben ging und ich dort nimmer posten kann hier mal eine Frage mir bietet wer eine nvidia 8800 gts 614 mb von zotac  an (immoment habe ich eine 8500gt) würde es beim aion und call of duty 4 gamen leistungs plus gebend er auch spürbar wäre und wieviel ist sie wikrlich ca wert sie ist aktiv meine immoment ist passiv
> 
> ...



Also ein Leistungsplus bekommst du auf alle Fälle, ich würde sagen, dass dieses sogar ziemlich enorm ausfallen wird.
Eine 8800GTS mit 614(?)MB hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden, aber hier mal ein ungefährer Vergleich zw. 8800 und 8500: http://www.hartware.de/review_761_10.html

So wie ich das sehe hat die 88er ca doppelt bis dreimal soviel Power.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

Du hast den ~2,7Ghz Dualcore? Da wäre es noch interessant, wie viel die Grafikkarte kosten soll und was du für ein Netzteil verbaut hast. Da du XP hast sollten auch 2GB noch reichen, wobei 4 nicht schaden und 2GB mehr kaum was kosten.
Aber prinzipiell kannst du eine 8500GT nicht mit einer 8800GTS vergleichen. Die 8800GTS war damals eine Karte der gehobenen Mittelklasse (vor 3 Jahren) und hat ca. 250&#8364; gekostet. Die Karte modernste Karte mit der man sie wohl vergleichen kann ist eine 9800GT. Diese ist ca. 25% schneller. Die 8800GTS hat aber einen (wie ich finde) sehr guten Kühler.

Ob das Angebot stimmt hängt aber vom Preis ab

edit: Rethelion die Karte gibts in 320MB und 640MB-Version.

Das Leistungsplus wäre gewaltig. Die 8800GTS ist sogar noch (mit Einschränkungen) für aktuelle Spiele gut, die 8500GT war damals schon Murks. Der Leistungszuwachs ist höher als nur doppelt oder dreifach so hoch. Laut Computerbase ist die 8800GTS 640MB 497% (5x) schneller als eine 8500GT.

Quelle:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...rformancerating


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

Könnte dir ne 9800GT XFX Anbieten für 57Euro  + Versand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Erstes originales Windows ist da und schon bin ich überfordert xD
> wozu ist die zweite cd "preinstallation Kit" gut?^^


Hast du die SB oder die 50-Euro Version bestellt (und wo)? Weil meine 50-Euro Version ist noch nicht da (ich meine mich auch zu erinnern dass die am 22. kommt?)...


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

die 50&#8364;-Version kannst du entweder am Donnerstag selbst abholen oder bekommst sie dort zugestellt, da es sich dabei um die reguläre Retail-Version handelt.

edit: Die 9800GT ist natürlich nochmal schneller als die 8800GTS.

Ich lad mir übrigens gerade das neue Rammstein-Album in iTunes. Ich bin jedes Mal aufs Neue fasziniert, dass die Musik vom iTunes Store nur so auf den Rechner fliegt, das geht irre schnell.


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

ich würde ihm 30.€ geben amchen doer nicht amchen pls schnell antworten er baut sie mir jetzt sofort auchnoch ein ja nein?! =)


Lg NorsLY


----------



## Rethelion (16. Oktober 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ich würde ihm 30.€ geben amchen doer nicht amchen pls schnell antworten er baut sie mir jetzt sofort auchnoch ein ja nein?! =)
> 
> 
> Lg NorsLY



Von mir gibts ein + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach das ist ne Retail? Wusste ich gar nicht, ist ja aber eigentlich auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

wenn das dein Netzteil packt bei 30€ auf jeden Fall zuschlagen!


Ja EspCap, da bekommst du ne Retail mit schicker Hülle und 32Bit und 64Bit DVD und sonstigem unnötigem Kram dazu.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Nett, wenn auch unnötig, jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Norsly, nimm die Karte auf jeden Fall. Ich hab ne 8800 GT ohne S und damit läuft eigentlich jedes Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und 30 Euro sind natürlich unschlagbar, jepp.


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

hm ich lese hier netzteil muss das packen ich glaube das ist relativ schwach gibt es ein programm welches mir sagt wieviel ich verbrauche und wieviel Platzz noch ist=?


Lg    N o r s L Y


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

die 8800GT ist auch ein wenig schneller als die 8800GTS. Aber du hast Recht, 30€ sind unschlagbar. Wahrscheinlich kann er schon garnicht mehr antworten, weil er die Karte reinbastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

nope aber mein Kumpel kommt gleich und dann bauen wa ein ich danke euch eventuell klaufe ich mir noch nen 4gig ram speicher ddr2 stick 8er berät michd a gerad ebissel) und dann läuft meine kiste wieder weil nen core 2 duo mit 2,76 meint er is garnet so schlecht =)


Lg NorsLY


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Echt? War GTS nicht immer besser als GT?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Imho war die Reihenfolge GS - GT - GTS - GTX(+)...
@Norsly, schraub einfach mal den Rechner auf und schau wieviel Watt es hat und wieviel Ampere es auf der 12V-Rail liefert. An der Seite des Netzteils sollte ein Aufkleber sein auf dem das alles drausteht.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

naja, das wäre noch interessant. Und wenn du die 4GB Ram (meinst du 800Mhz?) auch noch günstig bekommst, dann schlag zu!


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich merke ihr seit ne geiel Comy... ich werde ab jetzt hier öfters mal reinschaun und eventuell wenn ich meine 4gig fragen ahbe hier stellen und euch sagen wenn ich sie mir erfolgreich zumerstenmal selbst eingebaut ahbe (eventuell die graka gleich auch mal alleine probieren^^)

#

Lg NorsLY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

das PC-Technik Forum (insbesondere die Plauderecke mit den alt eingesessenen) ist nicht mit dem restlichen Großtel des Buffedforums zu vergleichen, da sind so einige erstaunt. Keine Flames und fast nur sinnvolle und nette Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Fragen weißt du ja, wo du fragen musst.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Echt? War GTS nicht immer besser als GT?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GS->GTS->GT->GTX


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Laut Wiki (unter Namensgebung) ist die GTS über der GT, aber ist ja auch egal. So oder so ist der Preis super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Ist die besser?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die POV Exo war sogar schneller als die 8800 Ultra, ansonsten muss man noch zwischen alter 8800GTS (G80-Chip, 320/640M und neuer 8800GTS (G92-Chip, 512MB, ein Shadercluster mehr) unterscheiden. Die G92 ist durchaus schneller als die GTX und kommt hauchdünn an die Ultra ran, und zwar in absolut jeder Situation. Immerhin ist der Chip schneller und sie hat mehr Shader-ALUs.

edit: Soramac, die ist ca. 25% schneller als die 640MB 8800GTS. Aber ehrlich: Die angesetzten 57&#8364; sind zu viel. Die geht für 45-50&#8364; inkl. Versand weg.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen die schenken sich nicht viel.... die dürften ziemlich ähnlich stark sein.
@Asoriel, gut zu wissen, ich wusste gar nicht dass es 2 verschiedene 8800GTS gab/gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da ist ja echt ein ganz netter Unterschied wenn man sich die Tabelle anschaut...


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

die 9800GT von Soramac ist die mit G92 Chip und nur 112 Shader-ALUs, also die Alte. Das ist eine 8800GT mit neuem Namen, und die 8800GT ist 25% schneller als die 8800GTS 640 laut CB, hier der Link:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...rformancerating

Die 8800GTS um die es hier geht heißt in dem Test einfach nur "8800GTS". Die große ist die 8800GTS 512, die kleine die 8800GTS 320.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2009)

_Klick mich!

Find ich irgendwie geil das Teil..ich glaub den krall ich mir dann wenn alles andere bestellt wird :X (natürlich bei Geizhals , da ist er billiger..)

_


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

Sieht schon sehr schnieke aus das Ding. Hab ich die Reaktionszeit überlesen, oder steht da keine bei?
Weil awesome Kontrast nützt ja auch nix, wenn du bei Actionfilmen oder Spielen schlieren hast. :/


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Doch, steht dran : 'Reaktionszeit	2 ms (grau zu grau)'
Der gefällt mir auch, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist mir aber ein bisschen zu teuer, auch wenn der Kontrast sicher hammer aussieht.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

Dann bin ich n Blindfisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich du wäre und die Kohle hätte würd ich da glaub ich zuschlagen bzw. Preise checken obs den nich noch billiger gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2009)

_Den gibts noch billiger - 24" ~300€ - find ich für die neue Technik total in Ordnung :>_


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Oktober 2009)

Dann frag ich doch einfach mal hier: Braucht jemand ne Win7 Home Premium Retail ausm "15.07.-Verkauf"?. Würdse für die 50&#8364; (+Rechnungspauschale von Amazon) + Versand weiterverkaufen. Hab aus der Schule ne Pro-Lizenz bekommen (MSDNAA) -.-

Edit: Sollte sie niemand wollen, werd ich sie wohl oder übel stornieren müssen. Muss ja aber net sein, für irgendjemanden musses sich ja noch lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Oktober 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Dann frag ich doch einfach mal hier: Braucht jemand ne Win7 Home Premium Retail ausm "15.07.-Verkauf"?. Würdse für die 50€ (+Rechnungspauschale von Amazon) + Versand weiterverkaufen. Hab aus der Schule ne Pro-Lizenz bekommen (MSDNAA) -.-
> 
> Edit: Sollte sie niemand wollen, werd ich sie wohl oder übel stornieren müssen. Muss ja aber net sein, für irgendjemanden musses sich ja noch lohnen
> 
> ...



Stell sie doch bei Ebay ein, da bekommst du sicher noch etwas Gewinn.

Würde zwar noch eine brauchen, da ich keine habe, aber vor Ablauf des RC schau ich mich da nicht um^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2009)

painschkes der schaut schon sehr gut aus, wäre mir allerdings optisch ein wenig zu überladen. Und Klavierlack ist der Staubmagnet schlechthin, das seh ich bei meinem aktuellen Monitor. Das werde ich beim nächsten vermeiden wenn möglich.

edit: Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich auch so ein MSDNAA-Dingens will?!


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey leude leider eine schlechte Meldung mein Case is zu klein somit passte die graka net rein =(


lg NorsLY


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

FLEX!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die 8800GTS so lang? Was hast du denn für ein Case?


----------



## n0rSly (16. Oktober 2009)

das weiß ich leider nicht und ja sie is aktiv (kp  ob das was macht)


Lg norsly


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt, anscheinend soll sie 22cm lang sein... das sollte eigentlich in einen normalen Miditower reinpassen. Hast du was kleineres? Und bist du dir sicher dass die nicht reinpasst?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne schnelle Frage, hat wer noch das Problem das DoW2 die Grafikeinstellungen zum verrecken nicht speichern will?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem bei Aion und habe es was die Auflösung betrifft aktuell bei Swat 4. Das Aion-Problem hat sich allerdings wie von Geisterhand gelöst. Ich tippe da auf den letzten Clientpatch.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

such mal nach einer config datei im ordner des Spiels und schau mal ob die Schreibgeschützt is wenn ja mal den schreibschutz rausmachen


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Oktober 2009)

Weiss jemand von euch ob es, wenn ich ein Notebook mit Vista und Upgrade auf 7 kaufe, auf dieses Notebook dann aber Xp drauf mache und dann 7 selbst benutzten Legal  wäre?

Und, ob ich damit auch von einer Vista 32 auf ein 7 64, upgraden könnte? Also mit Neuinstallation.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Nein von 32 auf 64 Geht nicht Von Professionel auf Home geht nicht und andersherum geht auch nicht. Es wäre Legal aber du kannst 7 ja garnicht Installieren ich nehme mal Stark an das da nur ne Recovery CD bei sein wird die dazu da ist Vista nur auf dem Laptop zu Installieren und wenn ich richtig Informiert bin muss man das Update runterladen und das geht nur mit dem Vista was da bei war. Korigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das Upgrade geht auf keinen Fall 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Nein von 32 auf 64 Geht nicht Von Professionel auf Home geht nicht und andersherum geht auch nicht. Es wäre Legal aber du kannst 7 ja garnicht Installieren ich nehme mal Stark an das da nur ne Recovery CD bei sein wird die dazu da ist Vista nur auf dem Laptop zu Installieren und wenn ich richtig Informiert bin muss man das Update runterladen und das geht nur mit dem Vista was da bei war. Korigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, ich brauch ja wenn nur den 7 Key, Cd lad ich mir runter oder leih sie mir aus.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube der Upgrade Key nimmt den der bei dem Vista dabei ist. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Also wenn du Win 7 haben willst wirst es dir kaufen müssen. Ganz doof sind die von Winzigweich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Upgrade Key nimmt den der bei dem Vista dabei ist. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Also wenn du Win 7 haben willst wirst es dir kaufen müssen. Ganz doof sind die von Winzigweich ja auch nicht.


Und würde es nicht gehen, den mit gelieferten Vista key für meinen Pc zunehmen und denn dann einfach zu erweiteren?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich nicht, der wird ja an den laptop gebunden wenns da nur ne recovery CD ist, aber ich habs auch noch nicht auspobiert aber soviel kostet Win7 ja nicht das man da jetz son aufriss von machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, der wird ja an den laptop gebunden wenns da nur ne recovery CD ist, aber ich habs auch noch nicht auspobiert aber soviel kostet Win7 ja nicht das man da jetz son aufriss von machen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


70 sind mir aber zu viel dafür!^^


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> 70 sind mir aber zu viel dafür!^^



70€ sind sogar noch zu wenig; für so einen Leistungsumfang sollte man 200€+ ansetzen.
Schlieslich zahlt man ja auch 12€ im Monat für WoW, 50€ für ein neues PC-Game usw. und da bekommt man viel weniger geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> 70€ sind sogar noch zu wenig; für so einen Leistungsumfang sollte man 200€+ ansetzen.
> Schlieslich zahlt man ja auch 12€ im Monat für WoW, 50€ für ein neues PC-Game usw. und da bekommt man viel weniger geliefert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allerdings wird man gezwungen ein Betriebssystem zu kaufen, und deshalb sollte es für jeden erschwinglich bleiben. Keiner sagt, dass du deine 12€ für wow zahlen musst, oder ein neues Spiel brauchst, um den PC zu nutzen. Aber ohne ein richtiges OS wird da nicht viel laufen. Windows ist im Moment eben mit Abstand das beliebteste und zu den meisten Geräten kompatibelste Betriebssystem, das es gibt.

Klar, steckt hinter einer neuen Windows-Version mehr arbeit, als hinter einem durchschnittlichen Spiel, aber die Verkaufszahlen und der eigendliche Anwendungszweck lassen sich nicht miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (17. Oktober 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Allerdings wird man gezwungen ein Betriebssystem zu kaufen, und deshalb sollte es für jeden erschwinglich bleiben.


Wer zwingt dich Windows 7 zu kaufen? Du kannst bei Win XP/Vista bleiben oder Alternativen nehmen!


----------



## Niranda (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey...
Ich will synchron bleiben^^
Eine Exchangealternative für meinen Server war die erste Idee, aber nichts kommt an den Exchange von M$ ran... leider.
Daher bleibt mein Google-Account noch offen bzw die (vorerst) letzte Lösung.
Grundsätzlich will ich meine Kontakte von den WIndows (live?) kontakten mit Google synchronisieren. Das gleiche mit iPhone und Google.
Das iPhone mit Google synchron zu halten bekomm ich hin bzw hab ich schon erfolgreich ausprobiert. Ich will aber vorher Google mit meinen Windows-Kontakten synchronisieren - finde hier aber keine Lösung.

Mit dem Kalender dasselbe. iPhone <-> Google kein Problem, aber Google <-> Windoof.
Schön wäre es, wenn ich mein Windows Live Mail für alles nutzen könnte.

Outlook finde ich bssl doof, weil ich in Windows Live Mail mehrere Mailaccounts seperat ansehen und verschicken kann. Outlook kenn ich nur so, dass er alles zusammenwirft, was ich nicht will. =/

PS:
Notizen Syncen wäre auch sehr nice.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab eben mal HDTune durchlaufen lasse nund bin etwas verwundert wie stark meine Samsungplatte schwankt... ist das normal? Meine WD schwankt kaum...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was misst das Tool eigentlich mit 'Transfer Rate'? Ist das lesen oder schreiben?


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2009)

_Sagt mal - was nimmt man denn bei einem : 

AMD Athlon II X2 240 , Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB , HD4770 - PC für ein Netzteil? Hardwareversand und möglichst gut&"billig" bitte :X_


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre das hier?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...52&agid=240

oder 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...35&agid=240

oder 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...47&agid=240

oder 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...50&agid=240 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei das etwas knapp werden könnte!

oder 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...65&agid=240


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2009)

_Das BeQuiet PurePower 430W ist da gut 5€ billiger , gut , dachte es ist noch iwo eins versteckt was preiswerter ist - Mist.. :X_


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Pure-Serie ist halt die Sparmaßnahme von BeQuiet. Da hast du nichtmal ummantelte Kabel.

Kannst ja auch das Pure mit 350 Watt nehmen. Das hat auch 2 12V-Schienen mit je 25 Ampere. Auch das sollte das System mühelos stemmen. Der Gesamtverbrauch eines Systems mit 4770 liegt laut Computerbase bei ca. 240 Watt und da war ein stromhungriger übertakteter Quad verbaut.


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2009)

_Okay gut , dann tausch ich das gegen das Xigmatek._


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Damit wollte ich jetzt aber nicht sagen, daß das Pure schlecht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat nach wie vor gute Werte. Aber es wurde überall da gespart, wo man sparen kann, ohne die eigentlich Leistung zu beeinträchtigen. Ein schlechtes Netzteil ist es deswegen absolut nicht.


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2009)

_Ach , ich bleib dabei - soll ja nur die beste Qualität sein (wird man nachher sehen wieso :X)_


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2009)

Nimmst das Xigmatek oder das BeQuiet?


----------



## Soramac (17. Oktober 2009)

http://4fuckr.com/image_540248.htm# (Kein schlimmer link)


Weiß jemand was der bei dem Desktop rechts da hat, ist das ein Programm oder was ist das, bzw. wie macht man das selber?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2009)

mit der Yahoo (?) Toolbar kann man doch so Zeug machen glaube ich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://4fuckr.com/image_540248.htm# (Kein schlimmer link)
> 
> 
> Weiß jemand was der bei dem Desktop rechts da hat, ist das ein Programm oder was ist das, bzw. wie macht man das selber?



Das würde mich auch Interessieren sieht super aus! von wo hast du den das bild? 

Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch Interessieren sieht super aus! von wo hast du den das bild?
> 
> Grüsse Sam Fischer



In einem Kommentar weiter unten sind 2 Links, ka ob man dort die Sidebar findet.

Was anderes, bin grad über mehrere Umwege über google auf einer Seite gelandet die ein interessantes Banner hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wills haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2009)

die Tastatur scheint fragil.


----------



## Niranda (17. Oktober 2009)

ich warte auf die biegbaren LCDs =)


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen dass OLED-Pflaster in Entwicklung sind, die dadurch dass sie leuchten die Wirkung lichtempfindlicher Medikamente beschleunigen... ist also sicher nur ne Frage der Zeit bis es auch normale biegbare Displays gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wallpaper auf dem Bild von Sora sieht Hammer aus, need  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2009)

_Bis der Sticky ein Sticky ist bitte nicht posten :X_


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2009)

Sieht wieder super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim 900-Euro Rechner ist RAM nicht fett geschrieben, nur als Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2009)

_Ah super , danke.

War seid meinem letzten Post vorhin bis jetz Bowlen - war total nichtmehr drin >_<


/Edit : "Leider" musste ich aus dem 350&#8364; PC einen 375&#8364; PC machen - dafür ist aber anstatt der 4670 jetzt eine 4770 drin - als nochmal mehr Leistung. Auch eine größere Festplatte (vorher warens 250G - denke ist ganz gut so :]_


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

japp, sieht gut aus. Ich hab aber auch nen Fehler gefunden, einmal steht "Core2Quad i5 750" was eigentlich "Core i5 750" heißen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2009)

_Grr..danke :>_


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

naja, die Hardware ist ja perfekt, der Rest ist es ja nicht so wild


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2009)

Der 900 Euro PC gefällt mir, obwohl ich doch lieber nVidia hätte ;p


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

dann bastel doch einfach eine rein wenn du den kaufen magst (würde aber auf den GT300 warten).


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2009)

Möchte mir ja keinen kaufen, nur sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand nen einfaches Mikro zum labern empfehlen? Muss kein Headset sein, im Gegenteil. Kann von mir aus nur nen' Euro kosten, hauptsache ich kann wieder Raidansagen machen :x


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Labtec-Stereo-242-Ste...1669&sr=8-3


----------



## Niranda (18. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> ...
> ist ... sicher nur ne Frage der Zeit bis es ... normale biegbare Displays gibt
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt sie schon, voll funktionstüchtig.. sieht wie sunn normaler TFT/LCD aus, bloß das man die biegen kann^^
Iwo hab ich dazu mal was gelesen inkl Bildchen von dem ding.. glaub das war in einer Chip...


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2009)

Da war doch mit dem Zeug auch die Rede von wirklich elektronischer Zeitung zmd. hab ichs in dem zusammenhang gehört, hat sich aber wohl bisher nicht durchgesetzt (wahrscheinlich einfach so teuer, dass selbst Apple besitzer sich nichts leisten können)


----------



## Niranda (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn überhaupt macht google sowas... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal ein Video von Microsoft rausgesucht wie die Zukunft aussehen soll, leider nur die kurze Version gefunden:
http://www.tweakpc.de/news/15726/microsoft...res-2019-video/

Besonders das ab 1:40 finde ich interessant(nur leider ist es da dann aus); der Typ telefoniert erst mit einer "Freundin", dann wollen sie sich wahrscheinlich treffen und am Boden zeigt ein Pfeil dann die Richtung an, die er nehmen muss um zur Freundin zu kommen ;D

EDIT: Hm hab auch mal ein aus Interesse HDTune durchlaufen lassen; komme auf 37,6/98,6/75,1MB(Min/Max/Durchs.).
Und du die Festplatte doch schon ziemlich voll ist könnt ich ja auch mal eine zweite dazu holen.
Wieviel Leistung im Vergleich zu einem Raidcontroller verliert man denn, wenn man Onboard Raid nutzt? Bzw. wie belastet das die CPU?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

ach, das kannst bei 2 Platten getrost vernachlässigen, vor allem bei so ner CPU wie du sie hast. Absolut egal, messbar aber nicht spürbar.

edit: Das Video ist natürlich genial, da freu ich mich drauf!


----------



## Niranda (18. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BzUPJfVAoU...feature=related
das Vid ist besser =D

Aber so unrealistisch ist das garnicht... man siehe Microsoft Surface... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

toll schauts ja aus - aber teuer!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> toll schauts ja aus - aber teuer!


Heute noch teuer morgen wieder Billiger. und wenn das in Paar jahren überall so aussieht wäre das schon recht Cool.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

natürlich wäre es toll, aber daran glaub ich in 10 Jahren noch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn die das bis in 10 Jahren verwirklicht haben, fress ich 'nen Besen. Sieht schon genial aus, aber was da wohl für ein Aufwand wäre, das Weltweit in das Leben zu integrieren, und bis das auch alle verstanden haben etc. Vielleicht in ~ 20-25 Jahren. Vorher halte ich das für unrealistisch.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke reif wäre die Technik selbst schon lange. Die Herausforderung wäre alle Komponenten zu vernetzen und weltweit nutzbar zu machen. Dazu gehören dann auch einheitliche Standards, mechanisch wie im Softwarebereich usw.
Zuallererst ists aber ne Kostenfrage. Um das ganze anzuschieben müssen viele Milliarden Dollar in die Hand genommen werden. Diese Menge Geld kann auch Microsoft allein nicht aufbringen, dass hier nötig wär. Microsoft hat duch ihre quasi-Monopolstellung schon Vorteile, aber solange es Soft- und Hardwarefirmen gibt die für sich selbst weiterentwickeln und auf ihren Profit aus sind wird sich so schnell gar nix bewegen. Auch nicht, wenns technisch wohl möglich wär.
Hier bremst meines Erachtens also eher der Kapitalismus als die Technik.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Oktober 2009)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hätte ein kleines Problem was die Grafikeinstellungen in Aion angeht.

Ich besitze einen Laptop mit folgenden Bestandteilen :
Einer Ati Radeon Mobilty 4670
Ein Intel Core2 Duo CPU P7350 mit 2GHZ taktung. Kann aber durch die von MSI angebotene turbo Funktion auf ca 2,4ghz übertakten ^^
Und 4GB ram,wobei ich nur 32bit hab.
Betriebssystem wär Vista 32 bit.

Denke mal das sind alle benötigten Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wenn ich Aion auf alles maximum Stelle, sogar mit 8x AA, dann lauf ich meistens mit ca 30-40 FPS durch die Gegend,wobei ich manchmal Einbrüche auf bis 5-15 bekomme.

Wenn ich jedoch alles auf gering stelle,dann besitz ich nur dauerhaft 5-15 fps..
Denke mal nicht das das wohl nicht normal ist.
ICh kann mir denken,dass der Prozessor der Flaschenhals ist,aber wenn es nur das wäre,hätte ich ja auf geringsten Einstellungen eine höhere Bildrate.

Treiber sind laut Vista auf dem neusten Stand. 
Hat jemand eine Idee,woran das liegt bzw noch besser wie ich die Bilrate erhöhen kann?^^


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

painschkes, wolltest du dir nich diesen schicken 24" LCD von LG zulegen? Ich meine den grad in nem MediMaxx Prospekt gesehen zu haben. Für 233 Öcken. Keine Ahnung, ob das bundesweit der Fall ist oder nur bei mir in der Ecke.
Ist aber schon doll, was die verkaufen. Notebooks mit 4 GB RAM, liefern aber n 32 Bit Win7 mit dazu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Oktober 2009)

Jo das mit dem Windows ist der Trick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb habs bei Vista 32 Bit mit SP 1 ne änderung das im Windows auch 4GB angezeigt werden bei 32 Bit Vista weil sich die Kunden immer gemeldet haben von wegen äh da ist nur 3,5 Drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan es ist normal, dass 32Bit vorinstalliert wird, da sich sonst ein User mit nem 15 Jahre alten Drucker ohne 64Bit-Support beklagen könnte.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

Auf der einen Seite verständlich, auf der anderen total unverständlich.
Die Hersteller und Handelsketten haben doch sonst nie Skrupel irgendwelche Modelle aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen, um Kapazitäten für die neuere Technik frei zu haben. Sei es im Lager zum Verkauf, oder zur Herstellung. Für mich ist diese 32Bit-Praxis nichts weiter als ne Kostensparsache, um das dolle Notebook noch für 699 statt 749 verkaufen zu können. Behindert nur den Fortschritt. Wer sich nen neuen PC/n neues Notebook kauft muss doch in der Regel recherchieren, was sich lohnt und was nicht. Wie er das letztendlich anstellt ist ja egal, aber ich für meinen Teil weiß dann dass mein Drucker eben keine 64 Bit Unterstützung hat und mir da wohl oder übel noch nen neuen mit dazu kaufen muss. Entweder ich warte dann noch n Monat aufs nächste Gehalt oder ich beiß in den sauren Dispoapfel.
Aber ich glaubs ist schon fast zu viel  verlangt, dass der Ottonormal-PC-Käufer sich Gedanken macht wofür er da n paar hundert bis tausend(e) Euro ausgibt. Ne komische Zeit ist das...


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

warum sollte ein 64Bit-Version teurer sein?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, die 64Bit-Versionen kosten in der Regel immer genau das gleiche wie die 32Bit-Version. Den Sinn dahinter habe ich zwar noch nicht wirklich gefunden, weil wozu nicht gleich beides zu einer machen, und beim Kauf liegen dann eine 64Bit und eine 32Bit Version mit drin. Naja, so ist das halt....


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2009)

so, hab eben die CAD-Zeichnungen von dem Asgard für den Contest fertig gestellt. Hab nur noch nicht die genauen Maße, da ich noch nicht am Objekt messen kann, das kommt dann morgen. Momentan sind es nur die beiden Seitenwände die zum lasern gehen. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch den Rest und lass das Ganze mal ordentlich rendern, damit ich ne ungefähre Ahnung habe wie das dann aussieht.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Oktober 2009)

Bei Windows 7 in den Vollversionen is ja beides drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in dem OEM/SB Versionen nur Jeweils 1.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

In Fertig-PCs finden sich soweit ich weiß zu 100% OEM Versionen. :X


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> painschkes, wolltest du dir nich diesen schicken 24" LCD von LG zulegen? Ich meine den grad in nem MediMaxx Prospekt gesehen zu haben. Für 233 Öcken. Keine Ahnung, ob das bundesweit der Fall ist oder nur bei mir in der Ecke.



_Jo stimmt , aber ich denke nicht das es der sein wird - obwohl das Gegenteil natürlich geil wäre! :X_


----------



## Kyragan (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab halt nurn Bild gesehn, dass dem sehr nahe kam und die Daten(Kontrast, Reaktionszeit, native Auflösung/Zollangabe) stimmten überein. Keine Ahnung, obs da nochn "Billigmodell" gibt. Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung waren 299, Preis dort 233. dunno :/


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Morgen postet Asoriel Bilder vom Mitgard *freu*_


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2009)

Was fürn ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hm , gibt garnicht so viele schlichte Gehäuse mit Frontklappe , oder? _


----------



## Niranda (19. Oktober 2009)

hat keiner ne Idee, wie ich Windoofkontakte zu Google syncen kann? :<


----------



## xdave78 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ey boar ey...min PC ist mit Win7 64bit voll schnell geworden ey.
Anstatt ner Bewertung von 5,8 haben meine Grafikkarte und meine CPU jetzt sogar 7,1 wenn das nicht HAMMA ist...krass...muahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Was ist eigentlich bei dem neuen Win7 Leistungsindex das Maximum? 10?


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Liegt warscheinlich dadran, das es bei Vista nur bis 5,9 geht ;-)


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> hat keiner ne Idee, wie ich Windoofkontakte zu Google syncen kann? :<


Ich tippe auf gar nicht. Wenn ich mir den Internet Explorer anseh, dann kann man dort auf direktem Weg auch keine Google-Suchmaschine einbauen.
Microsoft und Google sind eben die 2 größten Konkurrenten, ich bezweifle dass man von MS-Seite aus irgendwie mit google interagieren kann(außerhalb dem eintippen von google.de in die Adresszeile). :/


----------



## xdave78 (19. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Liegt warscheinlich dadran, das es bei Vista nur bis 5,9 geht ;-)


Ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (19. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei dem neuen Win7 Leistungsindex das Maximum? 10?



8,9

edit:
oder doch 7,9? oO


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 8,9
> 
> edit:
> oder doch 7,9? oO



Hm irgendwas stimmt wirklich nicht mit meiner Festplatte, die hat die schlechteste Bewertung mit 5,9.
Sonst hab ich 7,4;7,4;6,9;6,9.

@Asoriel:
Wir wollen Bilder sehn ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab bei meinem Vista Lappy 5.9; 5.9; 6.0, 5.9,bloß der Prozzesor schlägt mit 5,0 zu buche ;(

Btw, verweise mit einem zwinkern nochmal auf meine frage auf der letzten Seite ^^


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_WO 

BLEIBT

ASORIEL

?

:<_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, das Asoriel einer Tätigkeit nachgeht, die sich Arbeit nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd auch gern Bilder sehen.


Edit: Kennt jemand nen Tool mit dem ich die Sachen in meiner Taskleiste länger ziehen kann? Also z.B. so: Unten bei Firefox steht im Moment: "Technik-Ecke zum p...", ich würde es gut finden, wenn man irgendwo mit die Länge der Balken einstellen könnte, am besten wäre dann noch individuell für jedes Programm.


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht habe ich es übersehen, um welche Bilder gehts denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Bilder vom Asgard (doch kein Mitgard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auch gespannt ist*


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Er hat doch für den Wettbewerb das Xigmatek Mitgard bekommen und wollte heute Bilder posten.._


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix hat recht, ich hatte noch zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich toll, dass die Bilder so heiß erwartet werden. Schaut einfach mal in meine Signatur, mehr folgt heute sicher noch.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Ach , ich bin vom Mitgard ausgegangen - Schade - hätte mich interessiert :X

Aber das Asgart ist auch i.O _


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

heute werd ich das Ding auf jeden Fall mal komplett zerlegen und es genau betrachten. Morgen gehen wahrscheinlich die Seitenteile und (wenn ich heute noch das Casetop im CAD zeichne) auch das Casetop zum lasern.
Nächste Woche sollte ich dann das Plexiglas haben, welches vermutlich unter einen Wasserstrahlschneider kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> heute werd ich das Ding auf jeden Fall mal komplett zerlegen und es genau betrachten. Morgen gehen wahrscheinlich die Seitenteile und (wenn ich heute noch das Casetop im CAD zeichne) auch das Casetop zum lasern.
> Nächste Woche sollte ich dann das Plexiglas haben, welches vermutlich unter einen Wasserstrahlschneider kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm Orangebox, da fällt mir gleich der hier ein: http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sl...mall-orange.htm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Klingt schonmal super, sieht garantiert Hammer aus wenns fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt Rethelion - aber eigentlich sollte es ein Lowbudget-Mod mit toller Optik werden. Ich hab mir eigentlich 200&#8364; als Limit gesetzt - 150&#8364; sind schon weg und mir fehlt noch die komplette Elektronik und die Plexischeiben.

edit: Und wenn, dann wird der ATX-Strang schwarz und nur ein paar orange Adern. Mal sehen, vielleicht schlag ich doch noch zu. Ich kenn mich nämlich nach schon zahlreichen Mods. Mitten drin packt mich immer das Modding-Fieber und der Budget-Rahmen wird maßlos gesprengt. Das extremste war bei meinem Bigtower vor dem Rebel9. Da waren 200&#8364; inkl. Gehäuse geplant und am Ende war es beinahe das doppelte, da ich viel hab lasern lassen und damals hatte ich noch nicht die Kontakte wie ich sie jetzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch schon überlegt Rethelion - aber eigentlich sollte es ein Lowbudget-Mod mit toller Optik werden. Ich hab mir eigentlich 200€ als Limit gesetzt - 150€ sind schon weg und mir fehlt noch die komplette Elektronik und die Plexischeiben.
> 
> edit: Und wenn, dann wird der ATX-Strang schwarz und nur ein paar orange Adern. Mal sehen, vielleicht schlag ich doch noch zu. Ich kenn mich nämlich nach schon zahlreichen Mods. Mitten drin packt mich immer das Modding-Fieber und der Budget-Rahmen wird maßlos gesprengt. Das extremste war bei meinem Bigtower vor dem Rebel9. Da waren 200€ inkl. Gehäuse geplant und am Ende war es beinahe das doppelte, da ich viel hab lasern lassen und damals hatte ich noch nicht die Kontakte wie ich sie jetzt habe
> 
> ...



Müssen wir hier im Forum zusammenlegen, damit du deinen Sleeve bekommst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast dich eh den Caseking-Gutschein, da würd ich erstmal shoppen gehen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> da ich viel hab lasern lassen und damals hatte ich noch nicht die Kontakte wie ich sie jetzt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


freunde sind gut, Kontakte sind besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

rat mal wofür ich 150 Öcken ausgegeben habe? Ich hab halb Caseking leer gekauft.

Das mit dem zusammenlegen wäre ne lustige Sache. Buffed PC Technik Crew als Sponsor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das mit dem zusammenlegen wäre ne lustige Sache. Buffed PC Technik Crew als Sponsor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kaum schreibt einer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> rat mal wofür ich 150 Öcken ausgegeben habe? Ich hab halb Caseking leer gekauft.
> 
> Das mit dem zusammenlegen wäre ne lustige Sache. Buffed PC Technik Crew als Sponsor
> 
> ...



Hm also wenn du ins in deiner Rede erwähnst lässt sichsicher was machen ;D

*in die Runde schau


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

haha, das wäre ja noch der Knüller! Am besten entwirft noch jemand ein Logo für die PC-Technik Crew (könnte man eh mal machen), welches dann aufs Case kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2009)

© PC-Technik Crew 2009. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. xD


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

sowas in der Art, nur noch als schönes Bild verpackt, welches ich irgendwo dezent auf dem Case unterbringen kann.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_OH mein Gott..ich muss mir die alten Folgen/Filme kaufen.. : 

Klick mich&lach mal ne Runde

/Edit : Oh man , langsam kann ich nicht mehr.. : Klick mich!

Gnahaha..das wird ja immer geiler.. : Sprüche ohne Ende

_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Echt genial muss ich sagen. Hab am Anfang gedacht das ist nur ne Verarsche.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Einfach nur Geil..das ANTI-HAI-Spray xD..

Übrigends verlinkst du noch auf den alten Sticky :X


OMG..das gibts doch nicht.. : 

"Er warf sich in den automatischen Wäschetrockner und wollte sich zu Tode schleudern.."_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil der Hai dann auchnoch explodiert.

Ja, ich weiss. Bin aber zu faul das zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Jahaha..ich hab ihn gefunden..boah wenn mein TV und Player dann iwann bald gekauft sind.. 

Batman hält die Welt in Atem

_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

so, hab mich entschieden. Das Case wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf inverted ATX umgebaut (Tray links, CPU unten, Grafikkarte oben), zusätzlich sollen noch 2 140mm-Lüfter in den Deckel gesetzt werden. Mal sehen.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hört sich gut an , bin aufjeden Fall gespannt! :X_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Klingt interessant, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich weiss was "inverted ATX" jetzt bedeuten soll. Jemand Beispiele?

Und ich zitier mich nochmal:



> Kennt jemand nen Tool mit dem ich die Sachen in meiner Taskleiste länger ziehen kann? Also z.B. so: Unten bei Firefox steht im Moment: "Technik-Ecke zum p...", ich würde es gut finden, wenn man irgendwo mit die Länge der Balken einstellen könnte, am besten wäre dann noch individuell für jedes Programm.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Dass das Board umgedreht eingesetzt wird, so wie ich das verstanden hab. Gesehen hab ich das aber auch noch nicht, deswegen bin ich umso gespannter wie das aussehen wird am Schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2009)

*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit*
                   heute nur € 107,-*

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/item.html?itemId=2262


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

beim inverted ATX wird das Mainboard 180° gedreht eingebaut und auch auf der anderen Seite. In Perfektion schaut das dann so aus: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...9/murderbox.htm

edit: Für mich ergeben sich dadurch folgende Vorteile: Netzteil ist unten angebracht und ich kann 2x140mm in den Deckel setzen.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich weiss was "inverted ATX" jetzt bedeuten soll. Jemand Beispiele?



Stell dir einen normalen PC einfach gespiegelt vor. Das Mainboard befindet sich auf der linken Seite im Gehäuse, das Mainboard ist um 180°C gedreht und die Oberseite der Grafikkarte ist auch wirklich oben.

Btw. ein Logo für die Buffed-Technik-Crew: Ein Zahrad in dem sich ein blaues "B" befindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hahahaha..

"SIE müsst einfach nur eine Tracht prügel kriegen , Chief!"

"Jetzt reichts , sie wissen ich bin gegen Polizeigewalt!"






Sry falls ich damit nerve aber ich krieg mich grad nichtmehr ein.. xD_


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Rechner sieht mal Edel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich wirklich interessant, bin mal gespannt was du draus machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibts son Logo nicht schon iwie? Beim BLASC-Crafter oder sowas.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

na Rethelion, dann mach mal eins

edit: mir wird ganz anders wenn ich an die Kosten denke...die beiden großen Lüfter, elektronische Bauteile, Unmengen von Plexiglas, Sleeve...


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mein Photoshop finden würde, hätte ich wohl Lust drauf nen Logo zu machen. Habs nur iwie verlegt :>


Über die Kosten sollte man sich doch eigentlich vorher im klaren sein oder nicht? ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (19. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich schon, ja. Aber ich hatte weder die Lüfter noch das Sleeve geplant, was in der Summe nochmal fast 100€ sind.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, so wie es aussieht hab ich ab Januar wohl Nachmittags nach der Schule noch ne Arbeit. Wollte mich dann auch mal ans modden wagen. Dachte daran zuerst leicht anzufangen... also relativ günstiges Gehäuse mit wenig Geld verarbeiten. Danach dachte ich dann ich was extrem aufwendiges. Dachte da an was in diese Richtung http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...black-pearl.htm Was kostet sowas, jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, so wie es aussieht hab ich ab Januar wohl Nachmittags nach der Schule noch ne Arbeit. Wollte mich dann auch mal ans modden wagen. Dachte daran zuerst leicht anzufangen... also relativ günstiges Gehäuse mit wenig Geld verarbeiten. Danach dachte ich dann ich was extrem aufwendiges. Dachte da an was in diese Richtung http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...black-pearl.htm Was kostet sowas, jemand ne Ahnung?



80€ für das Gehäuse, 300-400€ für die Wasserkühlung, bis 100€ für Lüftersteuerung+Frontdisplay, das ganze LEDZeugs und die Lüfter werden auch nicht gerade günstig sein und endlos viele Stunden um alles perfekt hinzukriegen^^


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Okay, ich hab mit mehr gerechnet :> Dachte so locker über 1000€.

Der Arbeitsaufwand ist mir relativ egal. Ich will einfach wissen was ich draufhabe, und da ich Schüler bin hab ich mehr als genug Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab mit mehr gerechnet :> Dachte so locker über 1000€.
> 
> Der Arbeitsaufwand ist mir relativ egal. Ich will einfach wissen was ich draufhabe, und da ich Schüler bin hab ich mehr als genug Zeit
> 
> ...



Kannst es sogar noch etwas runterkorregieren, das Display ist standardmässig beim Gehäuse dabei.
Für 1000€ könntest du den Mördermod(^^) überhaupt erstellen. 
Sowas in der Richtung, nur noch etwas teuerer: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...laxxxun/030.htm


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2009)

Den finde ich persönlich nicht so toll. Das mit den Lüftern ist mir zu krass an der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

inverted ATX = BTX !!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt nur Käse erzähl:
iATX = Mainboard auf der linken Seite + um 180° gedreht(Grafikkarte = oben)
BTX = Mainboard auf der linken Seite ohne Drehung (Grafikkarte zeigt also gewohnt nach unten)

Nur geraten, vllt. isses ja gar nich so falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

so dachte ich auch. Nur braucht man für BTX spezielle Mainboards, da sonst das I/O-Panel nach innen zeigen würde.

Der Murdermod ist schon wahnsinnig schick, aber mittlerweile leider zu weit verbreitet, daher hat er (zumindest für mich) seinen Reiz verloren. Außerdem ist da nichtmehr viel modding dabei, wenn man sich komplett fertige Teile kauft und diese dann einfach nur noch an sein 300€-TJ07 anschraubt, um daraus ein 800€-TJ07 zu machen. Und mit dem Preis kann man rechnen, und zwar nur fürs Case ohne Sleeve, WaKü oder schicke Hardware.


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann man einen Pc richtig leise "gestallten" ? Also weil ich halt auch oft Nachts spiele und bei mir schon die meisten schlafen,

Mein jetziger macht immer so komische geräusche, wobei die Kühler gehen eig sind nicht so laut, aber auch arsch lahm.

Hab mir vorhin bei Conrad nen Kühler für 7,95&#8364; gekauft, eingebaut, leuchtet blau alles funzt.

Bis man dann merkte das er sich wien Flugzeug anhört o.O

Naja nachts kann man damit nicht spielen -.-

Edit: Den hier Klick


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

Die be quiet! Silent Wings USC sind nice:
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Nur doof, dass der be quiet! ein 120mm Lüfter ist und der verbaute n 80er. :/


----------



## Drydema (20. Oktober 2009)

den lüfter gibts aber auch in 80mm


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2009)

Achdas ist egal, der 80er ist eh zuklein für vorgesehene Halterung bei mir, ist aber auch woanders angebracht.

Aber nen neuen Rechner kommt zu Weihnachten, und da ich auch da die Ferien jede Nacht, oder fast jede am spielen bin, sollte das net so sein das man an meinem Zimmer vorbei geht und denkt ich würde Nachts um 2 Uhr Staubsaugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja, mit bestimmten Programmen und Geräten kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ganz leicht einstellen ;D 

Da gibt es Lüftersteuerungen, die dir Zugriff auf X Lüfter geben (Sofern du sie denn hast ;D) und Programme wie SpeedFan, mit denen du zumindest einige Lüfter regeln kannst...
Denn es ist klar: Wenn der Lüfter mit 2800 Umdrehungen die Minute röhrt, kann er nicht allzu leise sein...


Und natürlich ist es möglich, ein Silent-System aufzubauen...möglich wären da:

-eine WaKü (seeehr teuer)
-eine ganz normale Luftkühlung mit leiser Hardware (CPU mit Mugen2, Grafikkarte mit Accelero V2, leise Gehäuselüfter wie der Scythe S-Flex, entkoppelte Festplatten, leise Laufwerke)
-eine ganz normale Luftkühlung mit Dämmmatten im Gehäuse


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, mit bestimmten Programmen und Geräten kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ganz leicht einstellen ;D
> 
> Da gibt es Lüftersteuerungen, die dir Zugriff auf X Lüfter geben (Sofern du sie denn hast ;D) und Programme wie SpeedFan, mit denen du zumindest einige Lüfter regeln kannst...
> Denn es ist klar: Wenn der Lüfter mit 2800 Umdrehungen die Minute röhrt, kann er nicht allzu leise sein...
> ...



Ja Speedfan funktioniert bei mir nicht, vllt liegts daran das es nen Aldi PC ist vllt mache ich was falsch.

Also Wakü brauche ich nicht, Also klar sollte schon gut kühlen aber nicht so lautsein das wenn man nachts am spielen ist es zu laut ist.

Wie viel bringt eine Gehäuse Dämmung ?


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie viel bringt eine Gehäuse Dämmung ?



nichts


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja Speedfan funktioniert bei mir nicht, vllt liegts daran das es nen Aldi PC ist vllt mache ich was falsch.
> 
> Also Wakü brauche ich nicht, Also klar sollte schon gut kühlen aber nicht so lautsein das wenn man nachts am spielen ist es zu laut ist.
> 
> Wie viel bringt eine Gehäuse Dämmung ?


Frag uns doch bevor du dir so einen Lüfter kaufst ;D
Mit 2500rpm kann der einfach nicht leise laufen, da brauchst du eher was im Bereich von 600-1200rpm.

Aber bevor du jetzt irgendwas neues kaufst würde ich eher schauen dass du den Lüfter leise bekommst.
Hast du zufällig einen Adapter um einen Lüfter ans Netzteil anzuschliesen?Also von dem 4Pin Stromstecker auf 3Pin Lüfter.


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2009)

Also einmal ist nen Anschlus fürn 4 Pin und 3 Pin dabei und son Adapter oder sowas ^^


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Gehäusedämmung bringt schon einiges - aber auch mehr Wärme..also bräuchtest du gute/flotte/leise Lüfter._


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

Speedfan hat bei mir am Anfang auch nicht funktioniert, ich musste da ein bisschen was umstellen (die 3 Werte die jetzt auf 'Software Controlled' sind waren vorher auf ON/OFF), evtl musst du da auch was umstellen (findet sich unter Configure - Advanced)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also einmal ist nen Anschlus fürn 4 Pin und 3 Pin dabei und son Adapter oder sowas ^^



Wenn du es dir zutraust kannst du den 4Pin-Adapter modifizieren. Standardmässig bekommt der Lüfter nämlich 12V geliefert.
Je nachdem wie du jetzt die Kontakte steckst kannst du auch 5V oder 7V anliegen lassen und damit läuft der Lüfter langsamer und auch leiser.


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gehäusedämmung bringt schon einiges - aber auch mehr Wärme..also bräuchtest du gute/flotte/leise Lüfter._



davon abgesehen, das es sich gegenseitig aufhebt konnte ich kaum einen unterschied spüren ^.-


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Dann hast du nicht richtig gedämmt - wenn du zB. das NXZT Whisper hörst und daneben ein Case ohne Dämmung stellst - dann merkt man SPÜRBAR einen Unterschied.._


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Warum muss bei euch alles Silent sein? Entweder hör ich über die Anlage so laut das ich nichts höre, oder hab mein Headset auf, und da bekomm ich selbst ohne Ton fast nix mit :>


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum muss bei euch alles Silent sein? Entweder hör ich über die Anlage so laut das ich nichts höre, oder hab mein Headset auf, und da bekomm ich selbst ohne Ton fast nix mit :>


Vll will man einfach mal den Pc anschalten ohne das es jemand merkt? Oder man surft im Internet und hört dabei keine Musik.
Man erstellt ein Referat und nebenan heult der PC.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts 1000 Gründe warum man es Silent haben will und ein annährend lautloser Pc kostet jetzt auch nicht soviel mehr .


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Vll will man einfach mal den Pc anschalten ohne das es jemand merkt? Oder man surft im Internet und hört dabei keine Musik.
> Man erstellt ein Referat und nebenan heult der PC....
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, es ist halt so, das ich meistens am Wochenende und Ferien nachts am spielen bin und halt bissel am Tag aber da wäre ds Geräusch net sooo schlimm, nur ich sollte halt nachts nicht so lange spielen, und wenn ich noch um 2 Uhr morgen am Pc binund alles an dem ist lauft wie nFlugzeug, kann ich schlecht solaut Hardstyle Musik anmachen das man den pc nicht mehr hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich arbeite höre ich weder Musik noch meinen PC. Und das ist gut so! Aber Fala, dass man auf einer Grafikkarte nen Accelero für silent braucht stimmt so nicht. Ich hab meine GTX275 auf 33% am Desktop (leider ohne 2D-Modus da 2 Monitor) und ich hör nichts daovn. Gehäuselüfter auf ca. 6V über die Lüftersteuerung und der CPU-Lüfter dreht auch erst bei 55°C an. Ich hab semipassiv im Idle ca. 35-40°C an der CPU und immer relativ genau 54°C an der Grafikkarte. Und dabei höre ich nichts vom PC.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Richtig, es ist halt so, das ich meistens am Wochenende und Ferien nachts am spielen bin und halt bissel am Tag aber da wäre ds Geräusch net sooo schlimm, nur ich sollte halt nachts nicht so lange spielen, und wenn ich noch um 2 Uhr morgen am Pc binund alles an dem ist lauft wie nFlugzeug, kann ich schlecht solaut Hardstyle Musik anmachen das man den pc nicht mehr hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schätze den leisen Pc vor allem wegen meiner Mutter. Schau nämlich in der früh kurz bevor ich ausm Haus geh mal ins Internet und darf mir dann anhören, dass ich in der früh schon vor dem Kasten hocke.

Aber jetzt ists eh egal, hab gestern mein Notebook bekommen und somit ist das Problem beseitigt(Notebook unterm Arm ins Erdgeschoss geh^^).

EDIT: Bei der Grafikkarte reicht es auch wenn man die Standardlüfter durch die Slims von Scythe ersetzt. 2Stk kosten 10&#8364; und selbst runtergeregelt kühlten die meine Karte besser als der Stockkühler.


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

Wuhu meine HD5870 ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mir grad nen Ast ab.
Sogar 2 Spiele sind dabei *g*


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Sogar 2 Spiele sind dabei *g*


Tetris und Bomberman? xD


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

schieß mal Fotos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wuhu meine HD5870 ist da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gleich mal alle wichtigen Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen und hier posten.
Wir brauchen schlieslich was zum bewundern ;D


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub ich formatier meine sicherungsplatte und setz dort win98se drauf.
dann treiber etc iwie zum laufen bringen und dann mal benchen... vorallem den bootvorgang.. xD


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

so, jetzt wird Sleeve gekauft. Und zwar das Konjunkturpacket und noch 10m orange dazu. Der Mod muss einfach perfekt werden.

edit: Ach ja, und noch nen Meter Schrumpfschlauch und den Molex Pinremover für 2,60&#8364;.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> so, jetzt wird Sleeve gekauft. Und zwar das Konjunkturpacket und noch 10m orange dazu. Der Mod muss einfach perfekt werden.
> 
> edit: Ach ja, und noch nen Meter Schrumpfschlauch und den Molex Pinremover für 2,60€.


*jubel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes:
Hab grad was entdeckt was sicher für den einen oder anderen interessant sein dürfte.
Norton,Kaspersky und Panda verschenken zum Windows7-Release am 22.10. 1-Jahreslizenzen für ihre Security-Suiten.
(Bei Kaspersky geht es noch nicht zu 100% hervor, ob jeder einen Key bekommt).

Für mich persönlich ists zwar uninteressant, da ich schon eine 4er Lizenz von Norton10 habe, aber gerade für die Antivir-Jünger ist das die Chance auf etwas Richtiges zu wechseln.
Würde jedem nahelegen mal NortonIS10 auszuprobieren, das läuft wirklich flott und hat viele tolle Features, die ich wirklich nicht mehr weggeben würde.
Ansonsten ist Kaspersky auch immer eine gute Wahl. Zu Panda kann ich leider nichts sagen, habs nie benutzt und auch nie was dazu gehört.

Also hier die Links zu den jeweiligen Events:

Norton
Kaspersky
Panda


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

tolle Sache!


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

So bis grade lief 3DMark06 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaa WinXP, Windows 7 kommt noch :/

Hab vorher nochmal meine alte 8600GT getestet, da komme ich auf ganze 4465 Punkte ^^


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Nice Asoriel, finde sleeven sieht richtig geil aus, möchte dann umbedingt Fotos sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

kost nur fast 60€... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bilder gibts dann in meinem Worklog, siehe Signatur.

Meriane die Werte finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so berauschend. Meine 2 4830 im CF waren schneller (im SM 2.0/3.0). CPU lass ich mal außen vor.


----------



## Mikroflame (20. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann niemand helfen?^^

Btw, http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/bravo_sex.php was die leute an Dr.Sommer schreiben ^^


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kost nur fast 60&#8364;...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Hab mit meiner 4870 16459 Punkte geschafft. Und das lag nicht an meiner übertakteten CPU, die verschafft mir nur 100pkte mehr im Vergleich.

@Meriane: Hast du deinen X4 übertaktet? Und lass vorm 3dMark mal das hier durchlaufen: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_fusion.aspx?p=1
Ist zwar mit vorsicht zu genießen hat mir aber fst 400Pkte gebracht.

@Asoriel: Der günstige Pinremover ist aber für den 24Pin vom Netzteil ungeeignet,oder?
@Mikroflame: KA

Und btw: Aion läuft auf niedrigen Einstellungen auf meinem Netbookersatz mir 30fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

Ne mein CPU ist nicht übertaktet.
Was ist das genau für ein Programm?


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ne mein CPU ist nicht übertaktet.
> Was ist das genau für ein Programm?



Ist ein Tool von AMD das unnötige Dienste, Prozesse und sonstige Features deaktiviert, um mehr Leistung zu bringen. Würde aber nicht die höchste Einstellung nehmen, da hab ich einen Bluescreen bekommen und nachm Benchen das System unbediengt neustarten, es deaktiviert nämlich auch Virenscanns und so Sachen.


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok habs mal gemacht und hab sogar weniger Punkte.
Komme jetzt auf 17320 insgesamt
CPU hat auch nur noch 4820


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion der taugt nur für Molex-Stecker.

Hab aber noch nicht bestellt. Meine Euphorie und der Modding-Trieb kämpfen gerade noch gegen Vernunft und Geldbörse. Aktuell sind die letzten beiden leicht vorne...


----------



## Ogil (20. Oktober 2009)

Sei ein Mann und hoer nicht auf das, was Dein Kopf Dir zu sagen versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ok habs mal gemacht und hab sogar weniger Punkte.
> Komme jetzt auf 17320 insgesamt
> CPU hat auch nur noch 4820



Hm normal sollte sich die Leistung dann steigern...mysteriös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

Tja mein Pc ist halt etwas besonderes xD


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sei ein Mann und hoer nicht auf das, was Dein Kopf Dir zu sagen versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oder sein Bauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Tu es! 

Wenn du was machst dann auch richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein gesleevetes (tolles Wort) System sieht doch gleich nochmal besser aus.


Lad mir grad Aion. Ist ja verdammt groß. 6805MB, das mit ner DSL2000 Leitung sind ~11Stunden :/


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

das sieht schon sehr schick aus, aber 60&#8364; für ummantelte Kabel die ich eh so gut wie möglich verstecken werde? Ganz schön happig...

edit: Du lädst Aion runter? Testversion? Wenn ja dann bitte den Link posten


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Ne keine Testversion ;-) Hab bloss Aion gekauft, den Key zugeschickt bekommen, und der Rest kommt erst noch. Da ich keine Lust auf warten hab lad ichs mir halt runter via. NCSoft-Launcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

schade, hätte es gerne mal getestet.

Übrigens: Liebe ist für alle da ist klasse. Aber weiß jemand, wie Lied Nr. 5 heißt? Bückstabül??


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das sieht schon sehr schick aus, aber 60€ für ummantelte Kabel die ich eh so gut wie möglich verstecken werde? Ganz schön happig...



Hm brauchst du wirklich das Konjunkturpaket? 
Eigentlich reichen doch je 10m vom Schwarzen und Orangen und dazu 2m sw. Shrink=22,5€
Vom 10m-Sleeve bleibt normal noch was über wenn du du nur das NT machst. Da du aber Orange/schwarz machst brauchst ja nur halb soviel von jeder Farbe und hast noch was über. Und ein kleiner Tipp, ich hab geschummelt und nur den sichtbaren Teil meiner NT-Verlängerung gesleevt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wer würde sich jetzt bereit erklären den Sleeve zu sponsern? Vll bekommen wir ja den ganzen Sleeve zusammen ;D


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Kleine Frage:

Werd meinen E8400 ja verkaufen. Nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich den verschicken soll. Ich hab den als Tray verkauft, und die Verpackung wo der drin war, son kleines Plastikding ist kaputt. Ich kann die CPU ja wohl schlecht einfach so in einen gepolsterten Briefumschlag tun oder? Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

ein Stückchen von der ESD-Packung von nem Mainboard abschnibbeln und darin einwickeln, dann gut polstern.

Was ich aber machen würde: Fahr zum örtl. PC Laden und frag, ob du so ein Ding haben kannst. Sollte der normal umsonst rausrücken.


Rethelion daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Mein ATX-Strang ist 50cm lang, also hier sinds 12m, dann noch 12 Adern für die Grafikkarte, wie lang die sind weiß ich nicht. 30m reichen aber auf jeden Fall, also sollte ich wohl sogar mit ~30€ hinkommen. (2x10m schwarz, 10m orange, 3m Schrumpfschlauch)


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage:
> 
> Werd meinen E8400 ja verkaufen. Nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich den verschicken soll. Ich hab den als Tray verkauft, und die Verpackung wo der drin war, son kleines Plastikding ist kaputt. Ich kann die CPU ja wohl schlecht einfach so in einen gepolsterten Briefumschlag tun oder? Jemand ne Idee?




Keine schlechte Frage.

Habe hier auch einen boxed Kühler und einen CPU liegen, den ich verkaufen möchte, nur ich weiß nicht ob ich die Verpackung von meinen Phenom II x 940 noch habe mit dem Plastikding wo man den CPU reintut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

in nem PC-Laden fragen.

Komm so übrigens auf 33€ für das Sleeve. Werde nochmal die Stränge messen und dann überdenken. Vom Konjunkturpacket habe ich sonst wahrscheinlich zu viel über. SATA-Kabel muss ich nicht sleeven, die sind schon im Gigabyte orange/gelb, wären sonst aber auch "nur" gute 5€. Der Preis gefällt mir jedenfalls schon deutlich besser.


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_War auch grad unterwegs..Aion ist mir dabei irgendwie mit in die Einkaufstüte gerutscht (und JA , es wurde vorher bezahlt) - bin grad am installieren.

Sebi , nachher kommt mal ne PM mit Zugangsdaten für ein aktuelles MMO in deinen Mailkasten geflattert..ich verrate aber nicht worum es sich handelt und ich sage nicht das du es dann Problehalber mal anspielen kannst. *hust*_


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

höhö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werd mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich es ja heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Endet aufjeden Fall nicht auf on. Oder doch..? :X

Kann aber ne weile dauern , wird sicherlich ne lange Nacht _


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit bei GTA IV die Einstellungen höher zu stellen? Hab jetzt alles so hoch wie es geht, aber bei Sichtdistanz kann ich das immer nur bis zu einem bestimmten Wert hochstellen.
Kennt jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

-norestrictions an den Pfad der Verknüpfung zur .exe anhängen.

painschkes ich muss es eh erst noch downloaden.


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2009)

Ah, alles klar, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Ah , stimmt.. :X

Naja , dann halt morgen - heute bin ich , sobald es installiert ist warscheinlich eh nichtmehr hier Anwesend xD

Ich kann ja mal ein paar Screens mit AA/AF ect. machen.._


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

jopp, wäre toll.

Sach mal, was machst du eigtl. zur Zeit? Schule, Ausbildung, Beruf?


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Da Anworte ich per PM drauf ;-)

/Edit : Ist raus , ich hoffe du fällst jetzt nicht in Ohnmacht bei dem ganzen Text :X 

Ich bin erstmal schnell lecker Paella futtern..*mjam mjam*.._


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, werd dann mal bei nem PC-Laden vorbeischauen, ob die mir sowas geben :>

Lohnt es sich die 90Tage Testversion von Windows7 herunterzuladen? Das ist die Enterprise-Version.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

Enterprise = Ultimate. Wenn du Win7 kaufst dann nicht, das gibts ab Donnerstag.

@painschkes: guten Appetit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal hab ich kein Geld für Win7. Wollte ja aufrüsten. Da ich das grad ebend gelesen hab, das es das als Testversion gibt wollt ich halt mal Fragen. Werd mir die dann wohl herunterladen und testen :>


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schade, hätte es gerne mal getestet.
> 
> Übrigens: Liebe ist für alle da ist klasse. Aber weiß jemand, wie Lied Nr. 5 heißt? Bückstabül??


Find das Album auch Klasse. Und ja, das hör ich auch immer. Ergibt zwar kein Wort, aber das hör ich dort... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

ich auch. Um was es geht ist eindeutig (so wie auf dem ganzen Album), aber das Wort versteht man echt nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Mittlerweile bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, dass es wohl gar nichts heißen soll. Sprich eigentlich nur Kauderwelsch ist. Aus voller Absicht. Zutrauen würde ichs ihnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

Das Notebook (MSI GX623) kam heut an und er wollte das ich ihm win7 draufbrutzel. 64Bit... Naja habgrad auf der msi Website geschaut, und dort gibt's keine 64Bit Treiber... Oder übersah ich was?


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das Notebook (MSI GX623) kam heut an und er wollte das ich ihm win7 draufbrutzel. 64Bit... Naja habgrad auf der msi Website geschaut, und dort gibt's keine 64Bit Treiber... Oder übersah ich was?



Probiers einfach mal und such nacher Treiber für alle nicht erkannten Geräte.
Bei meinem HP Mini-Notebook gibts nichtmal Vista64Bit Treiber und es wurde alles, sogar WLAN-Adapter, standardmässig von Windows erkannt. Hab dann nur noch den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber von ATI geladen und Software von HP(Webcam, Lightscribe).
Läuft alles perfekt obwohl nicht offiziell unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Oktober 2009)

Jo und auf der MSI Seite in den Treiber Paketen sind 64 Bit Treiber mit drin. Auch wenn nur 32 Bit dran steht


----------



## Vaishyana (20. Oktober 2009)

Gibts beim laptop ne Möglichkeit die Windowstaste irgentwie auszuschalten? Bäumchen in unserem Raid beißt sich daran gerade die Zähne aus und hat keine G15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop...mco=MTAyNTM5OTY

Juhu, grad wo ich für nen iMac spare, updatet Apple mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders 27 Zoll, das ist heftig trotz fürn gleichen Preis und nen besseren Prozessor und Grafikkarte.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

24" wurde gestrichen oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 21" oder 27" find ich ne etwas seltsame Auswahl...
Und den Mac mini gibts jetzt mit Snow Leo Server... interesannte Idee, aber für 1000 Euro doch etwas teuer.
War ja schon bekannt dass da was neues kommt, wundert mich aber dass es vorher keine Keynote gab...


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

am spannendsten finde ich die MagicMouse.


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> am spannendsten finde ich die MagicMouse.




Oh ja, die werde ichv ielleicht sogar kaufen und mal testen.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dir sowieso einen iMac holst kannst dir das sparen, da ist sie dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die sieht echt interesannt aus, japp. Wäre nur die Frage ob die Multitouchgesten und das dynamische Scrollen auch unter Windows funktionieren...


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn du dir sowieso einen iMac holst kannst dir das sparen, da ist sie dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm stimmt auch wieder xD


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Schicke Sig Rethi :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schicke Sig Rethi :-)_



Naja das Bild ist nicht so schön, und die unterschiedliche Höhe von beiden Bildern stört mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

anpassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen wird dann auch tatsächlich Sleeve bestellt, aber in normalen Mengen.


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Jo und auf der MSI Seite in den Treiber Paketen sind 64 Bit Treiber mit drin. Auch wenn nur 32 Bit dran steht



jap es war so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bevor ich jetzt formatier:
ich hab jetzt diese lustigen Recovery DVDs gebrannt.
Von HP kenn ich das so, das die CDs imprizip auf die recoverpartition.
Der msi hat ne seperate os Partition, wird die Gebrauch oder kann ich den komplett plattmachen und später. Von den recovery DVDs wiederherstellen?


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Hätte ich mein MacBook Pro net gekauft,

hätte ich mir nen iMac mit

27 Zoll

16 GB RAM

HD4850

2TB Festplatte

3.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo   

Glaub da schießt Windows nur so drüber ^^


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hätte ich mein MacBook Pro net gekauft,
> 
> hätte ich mir nen iMac mit
> 
> ...



Naja ich wüsste besseres mit 1800€ anzufangen. Und in einem solchen PC wäre kein Dualcore und auch keine 4850. 
Und ob auf einem solchen IMac Windows besser läuft als auf meiner 800€ Kiste bezweifle ich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja ich wüsste besseres mit 1800&#8364; anzufangen.


Ich auch! ich würde mir lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kaufen als MAC für 1800&#8364;


Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Windows läuft auf Macs besser als auf Windows PC, wurde schon mehrfach festgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Oktober 2009)

Und wieso sollte das so sein? Die Hardware ist ja komplett gleich wie bei Windows-PC's auch. Also irgendwie unlogisch.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,640691/W...-PC/Apple/News/


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,640691/W...-PC/Apple/News/



Naja ok da wurde der iMac mit einem ähnlich gebautem Geräte verglichen. Die Firma Gateway kenne ich nicht, und das Teil hatte auch noch einen schlechteren Prozessor.
Ein aktueller Test wäre interessanter, und ein Vergleich mit einem regulärem PC also einem Tower.

Warum würdest du dir überhaupt so einen kaufen wollen? Nur zum zocken wäre du Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Die MAC-Hardware kannst dir auch für nen normalen PC kaufen und sparst dabei wohl mindestens 50%. Wegen des Betriebssystems muss man imo ab Win7 Release keinesfalls mehr umsteigen.
Ich denke nicht, dass ein Mac lohnt. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt den Hype um die überteuerten Applegeräte egal ob sie iPod, iMac oder iPhone heißen nicht verstehen.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Neben dem iMac steht ne Pepsi, neben dem PC ne Coke... hmm ^^


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Da ich Cola, egal wie sie heißt, hasse ne schwere Entscheidung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

1800€ für nen iMac, mehr als der 27" Reiz ist net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür kann ich mir nen Rechner mit Wakü + Boxen + Tasta + Maus + Win7 + Monitor kaufen und hätte vllt immer noch Geld um mir mein kommendes Handy zuzulegen.

Zumindestdie hälfte vom Preis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Nimm den 900 Euro PC, der bereits deutlich mehr Leistung bringt und kauf dir n netten TFT dazu und du hast immer noch 500 über. :X


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nimm den 900 Euro PC, der bereits deutlich mehr Leistung bringt und kauf dir n netten TFT dazu und du hast immer noch 500 über. :X



Ne 700 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll man mit nem 400€ Monitor? ^^ meiner ist Spitze und kostet 150 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist wenn Bier neben dem Win Rechner steht und billig Fake pepsi neben dem MAC ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Meiner kam auch nicht mehr, aber ich denke es geht noch weit besser und besser bedeutet meist eben auch neuer und damit teurer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem is beim Mac nen 27er dabei, die kosten dann doch etwas mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich mir nie einen kaufen würde, mir reicht ein 22er. :O


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2009)

Trotzdem darf man net vernachlässigen, warum nen iMac nen iMac ist, weil einfach alles drin ist. Eine Kamera, Lautsprecher, ein genialer Bildschirm, ein PC der extrem schnell ist, ein Headest was extrem gut ist.

Diese Sachen kauft man sich alles noch bei einem normalen PC. Lautsprecher, Headest, Webcam, Bildschirm, Maus, Tastatur.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Diese Sachen kauft man sich alles noch bei einem normalen PC. Lautsprecher, Headest, Webcam, Bildschirm, Maus, Tastatur.


ist aber immer noch billiger als MAC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse sam fischer und gn8


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2009)

Aber manche Leute wollen einfach Platz haben udn ein Bildschirm stehen haben und nicht hier noch was und da noch und da und unten stehen und übern Schreibtisch liegen ^^


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist auch alles drin, aber der wird keine 1800€ kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bevorzuge weiterhin den Tower auf meinen Holzaltar. Der nimmt zwar Platz weg, aber sieht schick aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem kann ich den auseinander nehmen, wie ich lustig bin und auch einbauen, wozu ich Bock habe. Bei nem Mac wird das schwierig. Außerdem wüsste ich garnicht, was ich da sonst hinstellen sollte. Wenn der Platz frei wäre, käme ich vielleicht noch auf die Idee, nen kleinen Kühlschrank mit Bier aufzustellen und das ist dann auf Dauer auch nicht gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir gehen schon knapp auf die 1000. Seite zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF6G-GLAN


Da hier "AM3 CPU Ready!" draufsteht, nehme ich an dass der Phenom II X4 955  ohne Umstände da drauf passt?

Ist da für das BIOS Update irgenteine spezielle Kenntnis von nöten?


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, der PhenomII passt dadrauf, und nein, eigentlich benötigt man keine speziellen Kenntnisse.


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> bevor ich jetzt formatier:
> ich hab jetzt diese lustigen Recovery DVDs gebrannt.
> Von HP kenn ich das so, das die CDs imprizip auf die recoverpartition.
> Der msi hat ne seperate os Partition, wird die Gebrauch oder kann ich den komplett plattmachen und später. Von den recovery DVDs wiederherstellen?


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie teuer ist Win 7 jetzt eigentlich ?
Wie teuer ist die begrenzte(?) Familien Lizenz ?

Was heißt OEM Version ? ^^

Edit: Hier z.B. normales Win 7 oder ? Das wird doch in 32 und 64 Bit geliefert oder ?

Edit2: Und hier die Familien Version, Klick.

Heiß also ich kann sie 3 mal installieren weil 3 Codes oder so ?


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist Win 7 jetzt eigentlich ?


Home Premium ~80€
Professional ~120€
Ultimate ~150€


Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist die begrenzte(?) Familien Lizenz ?


~120€ (?)


Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was heißt OEM Version ? ^^


*O*riginal *E*quipment *M*anufacturer

Genaueres hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Equipment_Manufacturer

Nira =P


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. Oktober 2009)

Nira hat die Preise für die OEM Version gennant die beinhalten nur ein 64Bit oder 32Bit Betriebsystem je nachdem was man kauft.
Vollversionen die beides beinhalten:
Home Premium ~120&#8364;
Professionell ~ 300&#8364;
Ultimate: ~ 300&#8364;
Home Prmium Family Upgrade Packet : ~260 &#8364; 3 Linzensen
Ja ich hab auf 5 verschiedenen Seite nachgesehen in Vollversion kostet Ultimate das selbe wie Prof.


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Wieso Family Upgrade Pack ? 

Muss man was Upgraden oder so ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wieso Family Upgrade Pack ?
> 
> Muss man was Upgraden oder so ?


Nein *lacher* das heisst einfach das du nur als voraussetzung Windows XP haben musst oder Vista Home Premium oder eine höere version.

Grüsse Sam Fischer


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Als Systembuilder-Pack gibts die Familienlizenz gerade bei MediMax für 99€


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Als Systembuilder-Pack gibts die Familienlizenz gerade bei MediMax für 99&#8364;



das ist eig ein wiederspruch.. ein echter "SystemBuilder" hat keine Familie in seinem keller xDD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. Oktober 2009)

Man könnte es auch "Nerd-Familypack" nennen für seine 3 PC's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

xD


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich find das nicht lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es auch normale Family packs ? 

Also das ich nicht erst Vista drauf machen muss und dann erst Win 7 ? (falls ich das richtig verstanden)


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich HASSE es! Hab mich schon gefreut, dass heute das Packet von Caseking kommt. Pustekuchen! Statt dessen ein Brief von der Bank! In der Hektik hab ich vergessen, den Überweisungsschein zu unterschreiben...


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich HASSE es! Hab mich schon gefreut, dass heute das Packet von Caseking kommt. Pustekuchen! Statt dessen ein Brief von der Bank! In der Hektik hab ich vergessen, den Überweisungsschein zu unterschreiben...



Deshalb nimmt man auch Paypal oder Nachnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wär zu faul jedesmal zur Bank zu rennen, dann noch lieber OnlineBanking.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

OnlineBanking hab ich noch nicht angemeldet, auf Nachnahme hab ich keine Lust und Paypal wurde glaube ich nicht angeboten. Und ich bin in nichtmal 5min zu Fuß bei der Bank. Von dem her egal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch normale Family packs ?
> 
> Also das ich nicht erst Vista drauf machen muss und dann erst Win 7 ? (falls ich das richtig verstanden)



du brauchs kein Vista/XP auf dem Pc alles was du brauchst ist entweder die VISTA DVD oder Vista key oder das selbe mit XP

Grüsse Sam fischer


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen, ob mein DVD-Brenner kaputt ist, oder die Rohlinge die in ihm liegen? Bekomme beim Brennen nämlich ständig Fehlermeldungen von Nero an den Kopf gedonnert.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2009)

_So , da ich heute um ~11 erst anfangen konnte bin ich jetzt "erst" Level 10 1/2 und endlich ein richtiger Kleriker :X_


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So , da ich heute um ~11 erst anfangen konnte bin ich jetzt "erst" Level 10 1/2 und endlich ein richtiger Kleriker :X_



Spielst du nun auch Aion? Hab mir jetzt nen Bogi gemacht, bin Level 10. Spielt sich bisher ganz gut. Außerdem hab ich noch nen 10er Mage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So , da ich heute um ~11 erst anfangen konnte bin ich jetzt "erst" Level 10 1/2 und endlich ein richtiger Kleriker :X_



Auf welchem Server spielst du denn?


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich fühl mich verarscht ,nen Bekannter mit exakt dem selben Laptop,besitzt über 4000 Punkte mehr ;8

Defragmentiert wurde vor kurzen,genauso ein Virencheck ;(


[attachment=9295:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Nuja - ich hab schon wieder mit Aion aufgehoert. Habe zwar nicht wirklich was daran auszusetzen - ist aber letztlich auch nur der x-te Everquest-Klon und das Phantasie-Setting geht mir auf den Keks. Werde mir mal Fallen Earth etwas genauer anschauen - bin halt eher der SciFi/Cyberpunk/DarkFuture-Typ.

@Mikroflame: Hast Du auch beim Benchen alles im Hintergrund ausgemacht? Alles was das System nebenbei macht beeinflusst freilich die Ergebnisse...


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich verarscht ,nen Bekannter mit exakt dem selben Laptop,besitzt über 4000 Punkte mehr ;8
> 
> Defragmentiert wurde vor kurzen,genauso ein Virencheck ;(
> 
> ...



Welche Hardware, Treiberversionen, Software und vor allem welchen Benchmark mit wievielen Pkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

Argh,sorry bild wurd vorhin nicht Angezeigt.

Jup,war alles im Hintergrund ausgemacht.

Btw,ist der MSI GX623. Selbst der turbomodus bringt nichts.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Argh,sorry bild wurd vorhin nicht Angezeigt.
> 
> Jup,war alles im Hintergrund ausgemacht.
> 
> Btw,ist der MSI GX623. Selbst der turbomodus bringt nichts.



Zu den anderen Fragen?
Und wo hat er mehr Punkte als du?GPU oder CPU?


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

GPU zwar auch ein wenig,aber besonders der CPU


Ahja,treiber sind alle AKtuel.

Hardware hab ich ne Ati mobility 4670,prozessor nen P7350 mit 2ghz pro Kern und 4GB Ram,wobei ich nur 32bit Vista hab


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2009)

_Nerthus - Freunde halt :X

Joa , ich spiel jetzt auch - gefällt mir sehr gut bisher , ich suche nur den Barbier/Friseur - kann man "nur" die Haare ändern oder noch mehr?_


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

Man ändert alles beim plastischen Chirogen.

Wobei ich glaube es war so,dass man Haare erst später gegen echtes Geld wechseln konnte. Ist glaub ich zumindestens in Asien so.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nerthus - Freunde halt :X
> 
> Joa , ich spiel jetzt auch - gefällt mir sehr gut bisher , ich suche nur den Barbier/Friseur - kann man "nur" die Haare ändern oder noch mehr?_



Hm schade, wieder ein Buffie der auf einem anderem Server spielt -.-

Du kannst mit einem Schönheitsoperationsgutschein deinen kompletten Char neugestalten, da öffnet sich dasselbe Fenster wie bei der Charaktererstellung.
Nur wo es die Gutscheine gibt weiss ich nicht, angeblich soll man die für Echtgeld kaufen können. Ich hoffe dass das nicht stimmt.
Für 600k Kinah kannst du deine Haare färben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mikroflame schrieb:


> GPU zwar auch ein wenig,aber besonders der CPU
> 
> 
> Ahja,treiber sind alle AKtuel.
> ...



Also wenn dir die Pkte bei der CPU fehlen liegts nicht an den Treibern. Laufen die beiden Notebooks auf Höchsleistung? Also die Energiesparoptionen deaktiviert?
Laufen bei dir vll irgendwelche CPU-Lastingen Programme?


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

Es sind keine Energiesparoptionen aktiviert. Auch hab ich im hintergrund nichts CPU lastiges laufen.

Bin grad ein wenig sehr stark verwirrt.

Ich hab nochmal bloß ohne Turbo modus durchlaufen lassen. Ich besitze zwar immer noch weniger Punkte,als mein Bekannter,nun aber trotzdem etwa 3000 mehr als vorhin. Habe jetzt 7164 3D marks.

CPU punkte liegen jetzt bei ca 1800,
beim Grafiktest 1&2 lieg ich bei 2800 punkten,bei 3&4(welche in meinen Augen grafisch anspruchsvoller waren) lag ich bei ca 3600 Punkten.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2009)

War heute im son Apple Laden, nennt sich Re-Store als Premium Seller und die bekommen morgen die neuen iMacs und Mäuse, freuen sich selbst drauf.

Die haben aber die Preise von den alten iMacs richtig reduziert, nirgendswo billiger als da, um 400 Euro sogar. Richtig genial. Werde mal schauen wie die groß die iMacs mit 27 Zoll sind ;P


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nuja - ich hab schon wieder mit Aion aufgehoert. Habe zwar nicht wirklich was daran auszusetzen - ist aber letztlich auch nur der x-te Everquest-Klon und das Phantasie-Setting geht mir auf den Keks. Werde mir mal Fallen Earth etwas genauer anschauen - bin halt eher der SciFi/Cyberpunk/DarkFuture-Typ.
> 
> @Mikroflame: Hast Du auch beim Benchen alles im Hintergrund ausgemacht? Alles was das System nebenbei macht beeinflusst freilich die Ergebnisse...



Vielleicht wird ja dann Star Wars für dich interessant, da es da mal was völlig anderes ist. Auf das Spiel freue ich mich auch schon sehr. Auch die Kämpfe sollen da ganz anders ablaufen.
Bin mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

@Ogil: http://www.darkdaysarecoming.com/


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

hab eben den Dremel geschwungen, leider ein wenig zu knapp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genaueres ist in meinem Worklog zu finden. Morgen zieh ich das Teil nochmal raus, aber für heute ist Ruhe im Haus.


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird ja dann Star Wars für dich interessant, da es da mal was völlig anderes ist. Auf das Spiel freue ich mich auch schon sehr. Auch die Kämpfe sollen da ganz anders ablaufen.
> Bin mal sehr gespannt.


Naja - ich habe mit SWG so richtig angefangen MMORPGs zu spielen und da werde ich sicher nicht die Gelegenheit verpassen ein neues Starwars-Game zu spielen. Oder zumindest anzuspielen. Eigentlich probier ich ja eh jedes groessere MMO aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten hab ich auch grad mal mit dem Windows-Leistungsindex rumgespielt - aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich damit nicht. Hier mal die Werte:

CPU: 7.3
RAM: 7.5
GraKa (Desktop): 6.5
GraKa (Gaming): 6.5
HDD: 5.9

CPU und RAM ist freilich gut - aber dass ich mit einer GTX275 nur auf 6.5 komme wundert mich doch ein wenig und dass meine F1 nur auf 5.9 kommt finde ich auch seltsam (meine alte Platte kam immerhin auch auf 5.5). Hmm!


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

das mit der Grafikkarte wundert mich auch. Bin ebenfalls auf 2x6,5 mit der GTX275. CPU und Ram ist bei mir auch identisch. Deine Festplatte wundert mich aber auch. Der Test lief bei mir mit einer furchtbar lahmen WD Green Caviar mit 5400rpm und ergab trotzdem 5,8 Punkte.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Die lassen da halt was offen, für die kommenden Grafikkarten. Das höchste ist dann dem GT300 vorbehalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

Die HD4870 hat 7,9/6,9. Ein SLI-Gespann aus 2 GTX260 bekommt 2x6. Eine HD3870 bekommt 7,9/6,3. Also irgendwas scheint da nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja - keine Ahnung was da wirklich gemessen wird. Boese Menschen behaupten ja, dass einfach nachgeschlagen wird "Wieviel hat MS bekommen um diese Komponente gut aussehen zu lassen?" und anhand dieser Liste Bonuspunkte vergeben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mal HD-Tune durchlaufen lassen und die Ergebnisse da sind schon deutlich besser als die meiner vorherigen Platte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

die Ergebnisse sind absolut in Ordnung und für die F1 auch vollkommen normal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Oktober 2009)

So der letzte ordner wird gerade auf die externe festplatte rüber kopiert (wow ;D) das ich morgen nur noch windows 7 in den pc schieben muss und formatieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse Sam fischer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Hm sollte ich mir mit den Ergebnissen meiner Black Caviar Sorgen machen?


> 37,6/98,6/75,1MB(Min/Max/Durchs.).



Wie wirkt sich eigtl der 32MB-Cache auf die Leistung aus?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

nö, solltest du nicht. Passt auch.

32MB Cache bringt dir garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Messbar, aber nicht spürbar.

edit: Auf einer nagelneuen, unfragmentierten WD BC erreicht man 107MB. Ist also wirklich in Ordnung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nö, solltest du nicht. Passt auch.
> 
> 32MB Cache bringt dir garnichts
> 
> ...



Bin nur am überlegen, brauche eh mehr Speicher und will mir da dann einen Raid einrichten.
Nehm ich da dann eine zweite WD oder gleich 2 neue Samsungs?
Die Samsungs sollen ja auf alle Fälle schonmal viel leiser als die WDs sein.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab ja 2 F3s hier. Unentkoppelt im Silentbetrieb wirklich sehr sehr leise, entkoppelt unhörbar. Waren zwar nur ~2 Stunden in Aktion, aber der Eindruck war prägend. Morgen wird dann Win7 Retail abgeholt und dann nehm ich sie wieder in Betrieb und die Green Caviar wandert zurück ins externe Gehäuse.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mir bald eine externe Festplatte besorgen.
Diese sollte etwa 500GB Speicher haben (Mehr brauch ich wirklich nicht,dass ist eh schon mehr als mein Laptop hat ^^), dann noch möglichst 7200rmp,nicht mehr als ca 65€ kosten und nicht wirklich schlecht aussehen.

Bei notebooksbilliger.de hatte ich was passendes Gefunden, das Produkt heißt Seagate FreeAgent Desk 500GB silber ST305004FDD2E1-RK   .
Das besitzt zusätzlich noch 5 Jahre herstellergarantie (Laut nbbilliger forum). Was meint ihr dazu? Könnt ich mir das ohne Bedenken kaufen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mir den Sinn einer externen 7200rpm-Platte erklärst wäre ich dir dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschwindigkeit, die von den Platten erreicht werden, gehen eh nicht durchs USB-Kabel. Nur unnötige Lautstärke und Wärme.

Ich hab eine Western Digital Elements 500GB, die ist super. Metallgehäuse, schick, robust, leise. Top!


----------



## aseari (21. Oktober 2009)

Was heißt eigentlich "Entkoppelt"??


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja - wenn man eine schnelle externe Festplatte will koennte man ja auf eSATA zurueckgreifen. Moderne Motherboards haben da zumindest auch einen Anschluss fuer. Allerdings finde ich das bei einer externen Platte eh nicht so wichtig. Normal hat man die ja um grosse Datenmengen zu sichern - aber nicht um diese dauerhaft zu nutzen.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

entkoppeln bedeutet, dass man die Festplatte von dem Gehäuse "trennt", um die Übertragung von Schwingungen zu vermeiden und somit wird die ganze Geschichte um einiges leiser. Wie man das macht ist jedem selbst überlassen, da gibts dutzende Methoden.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich merke gerade dass ich vor einem kleinen Problem stehe wenn morgen Win7 kommt:
http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard...64bit#anchor_os
Gigabyte bietet für mein Board nur den LAN-Treiber als Win7x64 an... was mach ich mit dem Rest (Chipset, Audio, RAID)?
Soll ich da einfach versuchen die von Vistax64 zu nehmen?


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Meistens wirds eh automatisch erkannt..war bei mir so, und ich hab ein uraltes crappiges ASRock-Board.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade dass ich vor einem kleinen Problem stehe wenn morgen Win7 kommt:
> http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard...64bit#anchor_os
> Gigabyte bietet für mein Board nur den LAN-Treiber als Win7x64 an... was mach ich mit dem Rest (Chipset, Audio, RAID)?
> Soll ich da einfach versuchen die von Vistax64 zu nehmen?



Schau mal was automatisch erkannt wird; hab beispielsweise nur Grafikkarte installiert der Rest läuft automatisch.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann schau ich mal wie das klappt...
Jedenfalls gibts wohl für sämtliche Boards nur LAN Treiber, bei 5 anderen Boards bei denen ich geschaut hab gabs auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2009)

wird alles erkannt. Ich hab bei meinem EP45-DS4 garkeinen Treiber installiert. Das einzige von Gigabyte war das ET6. Win7 unterstützt schon von sich aus sehr viel.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

So hab Win7 fast fertig geladen, nur hab ich noch eine Frage:

Ich hab jetzt 4 Partitionen, auf einer ist Windows, auf einer Eigene Dateien, auf einer Programme und Spiele und auf einer Downloads. Wenn ich nun die ersten beiden formatiere, dann Windows7 draufhabe, kann ich die ganzen Programme und Spiele irgendwie wieder in die Registry bekommen? Keine Lust alles neu laden zu müssen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade dass ich vor einem kleinen Problem stehe wenn morgen Win7 kommt:
> http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard...64bit#anchor_os
> Gigabyte bietet für mein Board nur den LAN-Treiber als Win7x64 an... was mach ich mit dem Rest (Chipset, Audio, RAID)?
> Soll ich da einfach versuchen die von Vistax64 zu nehmen?



Vista hat den gleichen Kernel und die gleichen Komponentenmodelle wie Windows 7. Deswegen sollten Vista-Treiber grundsätzlich darauf laufen. Aber Win7 hat bei mir auf beiden Rechnern eh alle Treiber komplett hergestellt, auch die Chipsatz-Treiber. Hätte nicht gewusst, was ich da noch besser hätte machen sollen. Nur Soundtreiber für meine Creative habe ich installiert. Sogar mein Medusa USB-Headset wurde gleich nach einstecken eingerichtet.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dann bin ich beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mich schon auf ewiges Treibersuchen und -ausprobieren gefasst gemacht, aber das klingt ja mal echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist das wenn ich mir Win 7 hole also die teurer Version oder mit 32 und 64 bit, mache mir auf den rechner hier 32 bit drauf.

Weihnachten kommt aber nen neuer kann ich dann da wieder win 7 draufhauen ? aber dann 64 bit ?


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Afaik gilt der Key für beide Versionen... du musst eben nur irgendwie an die verschiedenen Installations-DVDs kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Afaik gilt der Key für beide Versionen... du musst eben nur irgendwie an die verschiedenen Installations-DVDs kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ? Ich dachte jetzt so an Eine DvD mit 32 und 64 Bit Auswahl bzw je eine DvD :S

WIe läuft das dann ab ?


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

http://tiny.cc/LQET6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Macht ihr das eigentlich alle mit Absicht?


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

> Wie ? Ich dachte jetzt so an Eine DvD mit 32 und 64 Bit Auswahl bzw je eine DvD :S


Bei den SB-Versionen ist wohl nur eine Version dabei, bei den Retail sind beide DvDs dabei.


> http://tiny.cc/LQET6


Gehts da auch schon los... ^^


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> SB-Versionen



Ähhhhm ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Macht ihr das eigentlich alle mit Absicht?



Was denn?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. Oktober 2009)

Die SB Version beinhaltet nur ENTWEDER ODER die Vollversion 2 DvD's


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Die SB Version beinhaltet nur ENTWEDER ODER die Vollversion 2 DvD's



Die SB Version ist wohl die für 79€ oder so und due voll version die für 129€ oder ?


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ähhhhm ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Systembuilder, die die es schon seit ner Woche gibt und die ohne hübsche Schachtel und Telefonsupport ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du so wie ich eine der 50-Euro-Versionen hast (die morgen ausgeliefert werden sollten), die sind anscheinend Retail (also mit beiden Versionen + Schachtel etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und japp, die Systembuilder ist die für ~79&#8364;.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was denn?




Meine Fragen allesamt ignorieren :>


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2009)

_Du verlinkst immernoch zum alten Sticky :<_


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt doch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie du sie wieder in die Registry bekommst, keine Ahnung aber funktionieren tut 95% des Krams auch so noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So hab Win7 fast fertig geladen, nur hab ich noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 4 Partitionen, auf einer ist Windows, auf einer Eigene Dateien, auf einer Programme und Spiele und auf einer Downloads. Wenn ich nun die ersten beiden formatiere, dann Windows7 draufhabe, kann ich die ganzen Programme und Spiele irgendwie wieder in die Registry bekommen? Keine Lust alles neu laden zu müssen.



Nö, kannst du nicht. Ich meine, rein theoretisch kann man natürlich Schlüssel anlegen, soviel man lustig ist. Aber, wenn ich ein Programm entwickle und irgendwelchen Kram in die Registry rotze, woher willst du wissen, welche Schlüssel ich erzeugt habe, wie ich sie genannt habe, welche Werte ich gespeichert habe? Willst du dir das alles zusammen suchen? Wenn du Pech hast, kannst du es noch nicht mal lesen, wenn ich es z.b. binär anlege. Also, der Plan geht leider nicht auf. Das zu realisieren würde den Aufwand der Neuinstallation deutlich überschreiten.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich von Vista Ultimate x64 auf 7 Enterprise x64 auch updgraden? Kein Bock auf komplette Neuinstallation :>


Edit: Hmm, okay. Muss ich halt damit Leben das ich immer erst auf die Festplatten muss übern Arbeitsplatz und das Programm suchen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Sollte eigentlich zum upgraden gehen. Im Internet gibts ne Tabelle. Aber ich denke ja, sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

Hoff ich jetzt einfach mal drauf. Sonst installier ich morgen früh vor der Schule erst :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. Oktober 2009)

Geh mal nen Paar seiten zurück Ich hab die Tabelle gepostet^^

Edit:Tabelle Da hab ichs ja gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2009)

So, Win7 fertig installiert. Updaten ging nicht, musste Vista formatieren. Egal - ging super schnell und der hat sogar bei meinem komischen Mainboard alle Treiber installiert.


----------



## Soramac (21. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, Win7 fertig installiert. Updaten ging nicht, musste Vista formatieren. Egal - ging super schnell und der hat sogar bei meinem *komischen Mainboard* alle Treiber installiert.




So Mainboard habe ich auch in meinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat das eigentlich Irgendeinen Sinn das Vista noch teurer als Win 7 ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich Irgendeinen Sinn das Vista noch teurer als Win 7 ist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre es günstiger würde sich jeder Vista+Upgrade holen und das will MS sicher nicht.

Sieht man ja bei den Antiviren-Programmen. Die 2009er Versionen sind grundsätzlich günstiger als die 2010er. Und das obwohl man mit dem 2009Lizenzkey ein kostenloses Upgrade auf neuere Versionen bekommt.
3er Lizenz NortonIS10 kostet 38€; 3er Lizenz NIS09 kostet 23€.
Das grenze eigentlich schon fast an Betrug.


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

hat jmd nähere infos, wann die oLEDs fürn PC kommen? :>


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs doch gewusst!
Die reissen bei uns die Straße auf und habs vorhergesehen.
Komm aus der Schule, ruf bei uns zu Hause an damit mich meine Mutter abholen kann und was hör ich am Telefon? "Not Available" !!!
Zuhause dann alle Kabel etc überprüft und alles als i.O. gesehen, dann geh ich zu den Leuten auf der Straße und frag ob sie auf ein Telefonkabel gestoßen sind; und die zeigen dann nur auf ein durchtrenntes schwarzes Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Telekom ist informiert kommt aber heute sicher nicht mehr...."
Und meint ihr die würden ein Wort zu den Anwohnern sagen?

Naja zum Glück hat Mann ein Iphone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne Ahnung wann man hier *Klick* das Programm/Lizenz bekommt, und ob das wirklich jeder bekommen kann?


----------



## Yaggoth (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit den LED-TV gemacht? Oder hat jemand eine Quelle wo die teile vernünftig getestet werden?


----------



## Blackwing (22. Oktober 2009)

> Jemand ne Ahnung wann man hier *Klick* das Programm/Lizenz bekommt, und ob das wirklich jeder bekommen kann?



Nein, ich denke das richtet sich nur an die Teilnehmer bzw. die Veranstalter dieser Launchpartys zur Einführung von Win 7.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wann man hier *Klick* das Programm/Lizenz bekommt, und ob das wirklich jeder bekommen kann?



Kann dir noch keiner genau sagen. Bei Panda ist es so dass du nur die Email-Addi angibst und dann bekommst du den Key zugeschickt.
Wart einfach ab bis die Seite bei Kaspersky freigeschalten wird.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Von welchen Programme gibts das denn alles? Hat jemand die Links und kann die posten? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann dir noch keiner genau sagen. Bei Panda ist es so dass du nur die Email-Addi angibst und dann bekommst du den Key zugeschickt.
> Wart einfach ab bis die Seite bei Kaspersky freigeschalten wird.



Steht doch 22 Oktober? sie ist aber immer noch nich frei geschaltet...


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Das sind die Links die ich bisher gefunden habe:


Rethelion schrieb:


> Also hier die Links zu den jeweiligen Events:
> 
> Norton
> Kaspersky
> Panda



EDIT: Die Telekom ist doch so ein Saftladen. Ich freu mich über mein Glück im Unglück und geh mim Iphone ins Internet; und was ist? Ihre Bandbreite für diesen Monat wird eingeschränkt...


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Das bei Kaspersky geht jetzt, nur brauch ich da die E-Mail von nem Host :>

Norton oder Panda, welches ist besser?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Norten würde ich sagen panda sagt mir nix....


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das bei Kaspersky geht jetzt, nur brauch ich da die E-Mail von nem Host :>
> 
> Norton oder Panda, welches ist besser?



Von allen Dreien würde ich Norton vorziehen. Panda hab ich mir zwar besorgt, nur leider weder Test noch Erfahrungen dazu.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, mal schauen ob ich Norton bekomme. Wenn nicht Panda :>


Edit: Für Norton brauch ich nen Code vonner Launch-Party.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, mal schauen ob ich Norton bekomme. Wenn nicht Panda :>
> 
> 
> Edit: Für Norton brauch ich nen Code vonner Launch-Party.



Da hab ich vorher was dazu gelesen, glaub jemand hat da auf eine Site von so einer Party verlinkt, komme nur nicht mehr auf die Website da GRPS zu langsam ist.
Vll findest hier was: http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/kaspersky-inte...2010-kostenlos/


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

was ist der unterschied zwischen Futuremark PCmark ventage und Futuremark 3Dmark ventage?^^


----------



## Falathrim (22. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...irgendwie doof dass sie die Lizenzen nicht einfach so rausballern...sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr die E-Mail von nem Host findet ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr die E-Mail von nem Host findet ;D


Wolte ich auch gerade fragen ich google schon! xD


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Mist, ich find einfach nichts :/


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

Schaut ma was da noch steht auf der Seite:



> *Offer Rules, Restrictions & Information*
> 
> * Offer is valid only for attendees and hosts of Windows 7 launch parties.
> * *Only 15 license codes* are available *for each launch party*.
> ...


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja schon, aber vielleicht hat man ja Glück und erwischt eine E-Mail, wo noch was frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

ich denke der Host muss das bestätigen oder iwie so...


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

was ist der unterschied zwischen Futuremark PCmark ventage und Futuremark 3Dmark ventage?^^

sry für doppelpost.. bin müde und wurd wieder gepatrickt -.-"


----------



## Asoriel (22. Oktober 2009)

eben Win7 Retail abgeholt. Meine Güte sehen die CDs aus! Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. In der Mitte ein schlichter grün/weißer Druck und ca. 15mm vom Rand sind voll mit Klitzereffekten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Das Tool "PCMark Vantage" ist ein allgemeines Testprogramm für die Gesamt-Leistung eines Windows-Vista-PCs. Die Benchmark-Suite testet neben der Grafik- und Prozessor-Leistung auch die Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte und das Zusammenspiel der PC-Komponenten. Einen weiteren Anteil machen Komprimierungs-Tests sowie das Wandeln von Audio- und Video-Material aus.



 Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Computerspiele zu den anspruchsvollsten Computer-
 Anwendungen gehören und von einem Rechner das letzte Quäntchen Leistung fordern. Für Spiele kann daher kein Rechner schnell genug sein. Wie schnell Ihr Rechner ist, und ob Ihre Ausstattung auch für die nächste Spielegeneration ausreicht, das lässt sich mit dem Benchmark "3DMark Vantage" herausfinden.


EDIT: Asoriel du hast es schön mein Windows 7 ist nicht gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt leider erst morgen....


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ungefähr?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

It's Party time


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein w7 ist heute auch nicht gekommen :-(


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2009)

/nelson HAHA! HAHA! HAHA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (22. Oktober 2009)

Man muss es aber nicht neu Installieren wenn man den Rc hat oder?


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob man bei Win7 in der Taskleiste das so einstellen kann, das er die Programme automatisch sortiert, also das die geöffneten Programme vorne stehen, und die Programme von denen grad nur die Verknüpfung da ist, das Programm aber garnicht an ist dahinter?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Man muss es aber nicht neu Installieren wenn man den Rc hat oder?



Doch muss man!


----------



## Asoriel (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam/Xerivor: Ich hab auch ne VVK-Box aus nem Elektromarkt gehabt und habs mir selbst geholt, nicht bestellt.


Soramac: Ich bin eben noch am installieren von Win7, später kann ich mal ein Foto hoch laden. Aber so sah das nicht aus.


----------



## Elda (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Doch muss man!


wie mach ich das am besten, sodass alles drauf bleibt?


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sam/Xerivor: Ich hab auch ne VVK-Box aus nem Elektromarkt gehabt und habs mir selbst geholt, nicht bestellt.
> 
> 
> Soramac: Ich bin eben noch am installieren von Win7, später kann ich mal ein Foto hoch laden. Aber so sah das nicht aus.




War eine viereckige CD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite.

Mal schauen wie die dann aussieht.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mal gelesen das man einen Registery Schlüssel ändern muss und dann sollt es gehen? aber kA ob das stimmt...

Hoffentlich kommt morgen mien W7

Achja gibt es einen größeren unterschied zwischen Retail und OEM ... oder nur Support?


----------



## Elda (22. Oktober 2009)

Will nicht neu Installieren : (


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

So hab mein Windows 7 doch noch schein baar ist das paket gekommen als ich weg war, und arbeits kolleg hat es mir gerade gebracht! 

so foto von der DVD [attachment=9308SC00569.JPG] ich bin dann auch weg.... bist später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Gz... WILL AUCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (22. Oktober 2009)

Es ist nur ein Betriebssystem. Kommt runter...^^

Ich behalte meine Freeversion bis Mitte nächsten Jahres und rege mich dann auf 80€ zu bezahlen


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Angeblich soll Windows 7 einfach zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen haben, denn es ist einfach nur ein Betriebssystem. Deswegen habe manche PC's Probleme mit XP auf Windows 7 umzusteigen.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Oktober 2009)

naja, wen wunderts? Wenn man einen fast 10 Jahre alten Krüppel zuhause hat und XP noch gerade so läuft ist es doch vollkommen klar, dass 7 Mucken macht. Wundert mich nicht, das war schon bei XP und Vista so, überall schrien die Leute mit alten PCs: "Das läuft nicht!!".


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir Installiert er gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

freund hat auf seinem netbook die Pro version drauf 1.6 ghz geht super.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (22. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne frage muss dann ja Win7 neu Installieren hab grad den Rc drauf. Will meine Daten aber sichern wie soll ich das ohne Externe Festplatte machen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Mal ne frage muss dann ja Win7 neu Installieren hab grad den Rc drauf. Will meine Daten aber Sichern wie soll ich das Ohne Externe Festplatte machen?



Ich hab es dir gesagt ja mann muss Win7 neu installieren! dann musst du halt eine Externe Festplatte kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Kann man eigentlich aus ner Festplatte, noch eine machen.

Sprich ich habe eine 200GB Festplatte, und möchte 100GB wegnehmen und daraus eine Zweite machen zum sichern von Daten, geht das?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich aus ner Festplatte, noch eine machen.
> 
> Sprich ich habe eine 200GB Festplatte, und möchte 100GB wegnehmen und daraus eine Zweite machen zum sichern von Daten, geht das?



Wie genau stellst du dir denn das vor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine logische Teilung oder eher physikalisch?^^


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie genau stellst du dir denn das vor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eher physkalische. Ich weiß net wie das so läuft, wenn man Daten sichern möchte, glaub da nimmt man meistens eine zweite Festplatte, sprich externe oder?

Wenn man von ner Festplatte, daraus eine zweite macht, aber wenn die abraucht, raucht auch die zweite dann ab.

Logisch wäre, wenn man zwei Festplatten hätte oder?


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2009)

Nope, genau andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Man muss auf der Setup DVD von W7  die Datei Cversion.ini ändern Sprich der Wert sollte momentan Minclient=7233.0 und man muss die Build nummer runter auf etwa 7000.0.. dann aktzeptiert das Setup die Upgrade- Variante.... Alle angaben ohne Gewähr aus PC Welt 11/09....
musst also die Setup DVD auf den PC ziehen dann ändern dann Boot DVD brennen mit z.B. Nero 8-) einfach mal googlen hab das jetzt aus PC Welt abgeschrieben ob es wirklich funktioniert weiß ich nicht... 

Aber formatieren + neu aufspielen ist eh besser...


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Mal ne frage muss dann ja Win7 neu Installieren hab grad den Rc drauf. Will meine Daten aber sichern wie soll ich das ohne Externe Festplatte machen?



Kann man bei Microsoft nicht nen 25GB Online Backup machen ?


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Und gibts gute externe Festplatte, so bis 200GB die man als Datensicherung nehmen kann, oder iwe macht man sowas. bei Mac OS X gibts ja Time Machine, geht ziemlich einfach damit, habe aber nur keine externe Festplatte.


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

Brenn dir alles auf DvD's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschide zwischen Firewire und USB ?


Nunja mit DVD's brennen hatte ich nie so gute Erfahrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja mit DVD's brennen hatte ich nie so gute Erfahrungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wie so net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (22. Oktober 2009)

Oh, mann -.-
Ich bin in der siebten Hölle der LCD-TV Recherche angekommen. Nachdem ich mir nach tagelangem gelese von Testberichten, heute erstmal ein Bild im MediaMarkt gemacht hab, war meine bisherige Auswahl schon mal übern Haufen geworfen. 37" Zoll ist zu klein, 40" müssen her. Auf zwei TVs konnte ich die Auswahl jetzt langsam eindampfen und komme jetzt seit 1,5 Stunden auf keinen grünen Zweig mehr.
Beide TVs haben natürlich ihre Vor - und Nachteile, aber dieser verdammte "Input-Lag" (ich wünschte ich hätte nie davon gehört, gelesen oder gedings...) treibt mich in den Wahnsinn, weils dazu aus 100000 Quellen 200000 Meinungen gibt, die mal die Hölle heraufbeschwören und ein ander mal alles in den Himmel loben.
Also sollte irgendjemand von euch einen Sony KDL-40W5500 oder einen Samsung LE40B650 zuhause haben und darauf spielen: Bitte sagt mir wie krass oder nicht krass die Verzögerung im Gamemode bei ein - und ausgeschaltetem Motionflow/Motion Plus ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin einer Entrückung sehr nahe, wenn die beiden TVs jetzt wieder nicht in Frage kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und wie so net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es fängt schon an bei den DVD's kaufen, da liegen 100 verschiedene CD's in den Regalen mit irgendwelchen besonders Beschriftungen wovon kein Mensch was versteht, DVD RW+1R und dann noch RW-DVD und son Kram.

Dann hat man mal eine und legt die ein und dann kommt: Dieser Rohlinge enthält das falsche Format bla und hier.. hat mir schon viel Nerven gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und wie so net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Vll weils ewig dauert...^^ Wenn man 50GB brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

So schwer ist es nicht musst einfach drauf achten das eine DVD+R ist und los brennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den vielen DVD's ist doch nicht schlimm. Ich hab hier bestimmt an die 200DVD's rumfliegen mit allem möglichen Kram drauf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Kleine frage was ist eine P/n nummer von der G15? oder wo kann ich die sehen O.o


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach ich habs lieber sortiert, eine Festplatte. Dort Ordner drauf und gut ist... bin mit CD's net so ordentlich, muss jedesmal eine suchen, wenn ich eine brauche und dann vergesse ich zu beschriften und dann fängt der Käse wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2009)

Man kann in Win7 nachträglich Partitionen hinzufügen und formatieren. Wenn deine Platte also groß genug ist kannst du dir ja deine wichtigen Daten auf bspw D ziehen und nur C formatieren.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kleine frage was ist eine P/n nummer von der G15? oder wo kann ich die sehen O.o




Glaub du meinst die PID Nummer oder. Habe eben auf meine Tastatur geschaut und dort ist son Aufkleber. Vielleicht könnte das reichen, möchtest die umtauschen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub du meinst die PID Nummer oder. Habe eben auf meine Tastatur geschaut und dort ist son Aufkleber. Vielleicht könnte das reichen, möchtest die umtauschen?




Jop wegen einem Defekt und der fragt eben wegen der PID und auch nach so p/n nummer? aber kein plan was das sein soll O.o


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jop wegen einem Defekt und der fragt eben wegen der PID und auch nach so p/n nummer? aber kein plan was das sein soll O.o



Das ist ebenfalls eine Nummer, die musste ich bei meinem Z5500 auch angeben, das war aber ein Druck auf das Gehäuse, also kein Aufkleber. Ich schau nochmal genau auf meine G15 eben, ist so schwarz alles :/

aber die PID haste?


EDIT: Entwerder klebt der Aufkleber auf dem p/n weil da son Kästchen ist, oder es ist die Model Nummer, frag mal am besten nach, wo das stehen soll.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

PID jop die hab ich!


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Welche Tastatur ist das, die Orange oder die alte?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Welche Tastatur ist das, die Orange oder die alte?




Die Orange


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Orange




Entweder bin ich blöd oder ich finde die Seite nichtt mehr.

Musstest du am Telefon die Nummer angeben oder schickst du ein Web-Formular, da müsste eigentlich ein Link dabei sein: Wo finde ich die p/n Nummer, dann ist da meistens ein Bild.

Wenn es pe Telefon ist, dann frage einfach nach.

EDIT: http://logitech-en-emea.custhelp.com/cgi-b...&p_lva=6920

So, leider steht da nichts von einer p/n Nummer auf ner Tastatur. Vielleicht stehs auf der Verpackung, aber das bezweifel ich. Anscheinend gibts für Tastauren keine ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

ne ist mail, ich hab einfach mal gesagt keine anhung wo die ist. aber danke für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den rest hab ich ja mir fehlte nur die komische nummer! ^^


----------



## aseari (22. Oktober 2009)

Teile-Nr. 920-000369

steht auf Logitech.de


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

die mail ist aber schon abgeschickt... bin ich doof oder finde ich auf der logitech seite einfach kein treiber für die G5? O.o


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Also , habe nochmal geschaut.

Der p/n soll angeblich, bzw. ich denke auf der Verpackung sein, wo auch der Code ist zum abscannen. 

Da steht dann G15 und sone Nummer, glaub das ist der.


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

Microsoft definiert neuartige Begriffe in der Lizenzvereinbarung bei der Windows 7 Systembuilderversion:


> *MICROSOFT-LIZENZ FÜR OEM SYSTEM BUILDER
> *(Zusätzliche Informationen zu OEM System Builder finden Sie unter www.microsoft.com/oem)*
> 
> 1. Definition*
> ...



Was hab ich jetzt unter meinem schreibtisch stehen?^^  =(


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Was hab ich jetzt unter meinem schreibtisch stehen?^^  =(



Einen Mülleiner ? Subwoofer ? Akten ? Sachen die man nicht erwähnen sollte ? 

@Sam, Brauchst du nen Treiber für G15 (refresh) oder G5 (Gaming Laser maus) ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Einen Mülleiner ? Subwoofer ? Akten ? Sachen die man nicht erwähnen sollte ?
> 
> @Sam, Brauchst du nen Treiber für G15 (refresh) oder G5 (Gaming Laser maus) ?



Ist schon gut hab in gefunden. wäre für die G5 maus gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

joar, die hab ich auch ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (22. Oktober 2009)

Dachte bis jetzt nicht,dass es solche Leute (wie in meiner Sig) tatsächlich im Aion teil gibt.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach eigendlich der effektivste gratis Virenscanner?

Besitze momentan AVG free,aber findet der derzeit auch das meiste?^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Möchte mal 'ne Frage in den Raum schmeißen ...

Wofür existiert bei Windows dieses Dr.Watson (drwtsn32exe)?
Irgendwie bin ich deshalb gerade etwas verunsichert.
Ich benutze Win XP.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

*Charakteristik:* drwtsn32.exe befindet sich im Ordner C:\Windows\System32. Bekannte Dateigrößen unter Windows XP sind 45568 bytes (98% aller Vorkommen), 47104 bytes, 65536 bytes, 49152 bytes.
 Die Datei ist eine Windows System Datei. Das Programm hat kein sichtbares Fenster. Die Datei drwtsn32.exe ist von Microsoft und vertrauenswürdig. Deshalb bewerten wir diese Datei zu _4% als gefährlich_, aber vergleichen Sie diese Wertung mit den Mitglieder Meinungen.

Quelle: http://www.file.net/prozess/drwtsn32.exe.html


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2009)

In irgendeiner PCGH stand mal was wegen der Effektivität der Scanner. Habs nichtmehr genau im Kopf und find die grad nicht.

Glaub aber Panda, und Kaspersky waren ganz oben. Letzteres benutze ich.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Free Antivirus ist Antivir Personal Free Antivirus das beste mit abstand ....Link 

Edit: wenn ich dem letzten test von Pc welt un computer bild vertrauen darf^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Warum ich wegen Dr.Watson frage ...

Ich musste mein System neu aufsetzen, da ich folgende Erscheinung hatte.
Immer wenn ich etwas per Delete-Taste oder per Kontextmenue entfernen wollte -
oder kopieren, ausschneiden wollte, kam ein Fenster:
Dr.Watson hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.
Da konnte ich noch auf Beenden klicken
Als Nächstes kam, der Windows Explorer hätte ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.

Nur dann ging gar nix mehr - war wie eingefroren.
Erst nach Starten des Taskmanagers konnte ich wieder was machen und die Maus benutzen

Habe viele Scanns durchgeführt - kein Schädling wurde gefunden.

Nachdem ich nun Alles neu installiert habe, sah ich bei Kapersky wieder diesen Dr.Watson.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher war ich nun etwas verunsichert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2009)

So bin nun fast fertig... 

muss nur noch mail einstellen. xD ^^  kann mich aber net zwischen outlook 2007 entscheiden oder Windows live mail ^^ aber ich glaube ich nehme Outlook ^^ xD aber das mach ich morgen, so ich gehe fernsehen K1 doku fängt ja schon bald an und dann ins bett gn8!


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Watson ist ein Tool zum Aufzeichnen von Crash-Informationen und Dumps, welches auf jedem Windows - System automatisch vorinstalliert wird. Microsoft nennt es einen "Debugger", was von der Definition her zwar stimmt, aber stark übertrieben ist. Das Tool wird im Fall eines Programm - Crashs automatisch aufgerufen, und erstellt dann eine Logdatei und optional ein Crashdump (Binärdatei).

Quelle: http://www.a-m-i.de/tips/watson/watson.php


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Keines der beiden Mailprogramme würde ich nicht nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: Hmm, würde nur zu gerne wissen, was die Crash dann verursacht hat.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

Jo bevorzuge Mozilla Thunderbird.... meiner Meinung das beste


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Jo bevorzuge Mozilla Thunderbird.... meiner Meinung das beste



/sign


----------



## Niranda (22. Oktober 2009)

bin von thunderbird auf windoof-live-mail umgestiegen... der hatte sunn lustigen spamblocker und sieht auch toller aus =D
und ich konnte nun auch endlich jede mail seperat einrichten.. bei thunderbird hab ichs so in erinnerung, egal wie viele konten du hast, der schmiss alles in ein posteingang usw...

Derzeit versuche ich aber auf Outlook umzusteigen, wegen google, iphone, sony ericsson und windows-synchronisation...


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> bin von thunderbird auf windoof-live-mail umgestiegen... der hatte sunn lustigen spamblocker und sieht auch toller aus =D
> und ich konnte nun auch endlich jede mail seperat einrichten.. bei thunderbird hab ichs so in erinnerung, egal wie viele konten du hast, der schmiss alles in ein posteingang usw...
> 
> Derzeit versuche ich aber auf Outlook umzusteigen, wegen google, *iphone*, sony ericsson und windows-synchronisation...


----------



## Yaggoth (23. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit den LED-TV gemacht? Oder hat jemand eine Quelle wo die teile vernünftig getestet werden?




mhm, keiner etwas von den Teilen gehört, gelesen gesehen?


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

_Kommt auf dein Sehverhalten an.. :X_


----------



## Desdinova (23. Oktober 2009)

@painschkes
Da du gerade da bist, muss ich dich mal nach deinen TV Erfahrungen fragen. So wie ich das mitbekommen hab, hast du dich ja auch eine ganze Zeit lang nach einem TV umgeschaut. Hast du schonmal die Möglichkeit gehabt einen Sony aus der 5500er Serie beim Gaming zu testen? Der Input Lag soll zwischen 40ms und 60ms (was schon relativ hoch ist) im GameMode betragen und ich frag mich ob das einem normalen Gamer auffällt. Ansonsten müsste ich nämlich zum 4500er greifen, der aber bei deinterlaced Material eher schlecht ist und mehr kostet. Also falls du mal einen antesten konntest wäre ich über Feedback dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tests auf hdtvtest.co.uk hab ich übrigens alle gelesen und bin jetzt unschlüssiger als zuvor (und den Input Lag Thread im HiFi Forum kenn ich auch schon auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du spielst würd ich meinen.
WoW PvE wirst du ohne weiteres spielen können aber wenn du CS oder CoD4 Multiplayer zocken willst bist du im Extremfall während des Inputlags schon tot.


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

was willst du mir damit sagen sora??


----------



## Desdinova (23. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du spielst würd ich meinen.



Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Nur ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass evtl. nächstes Jahr noch eine Xbox360 bei mir im Wohnzimmer steht. Bei Fifa oder ähnlichen Titeln ist der Input Lag zu vernachlässigen, aber eben bei Shootern, Beat'em ups oder Jump'n'Runs scheiden sich die Geister. Die Einen schreien "Unspielbar!" und die Anderen "Da merk ich nix". Das kommt eben sehr auf die subjektive Wahrnehmung an und je mehr direkte Erfahrungen ich sammeln kann, desto klarer wird mein Bild von der Situation.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

Solange du Sologames spielst sollte es vernachlässigbar sein, auch bei Shootern. Aber sobald es in den Multiplayer geht wird mans schon spüren, weil du eben nicht schnell genug reagieren kannst selbst wenn du spielerisch dazu in der Lage wärst.


----------



## Yaggoth (23. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt auf dein Sehverhalten an.. :X_




Sehverhalten?

Naja, sollte schon hauptsächlich für geniale Filmabende (DVD/Blue-Ray-Filme, eine gescheite Anlage dabei) sein, aber natürlich am Tag grundsätzlich auch benutzbar ^^

bislang dachte ich nen Plasma würde diesen Anforderungen am besten entsprechen... Aber diese LED´s werden zur Zeit recht hoch gehandelt wenn man sich so umhört.


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

_Wie du schon sagtest , es ist halt immer subjektiv - ich hab am 4500 und am 5500 mit einer Xbox gespielt (Mediamarkt halt..) und konnte keinen großen Unterschied feststellen - dazu muss ich aber sagen das bei beiden Fifa und Sonic (Jump'n'Run) drin waren - bei nem Shooter KÖNNTE es natürlich anders sein.

Da ich mich aber eher für Plasmas interessiere ("Heimkino" halt - also eher Filme schauen) kann ich da eh nicht so viel zu sagen.. :-)


/Edit : @Yaggoth - wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Wieviel Zoll mini/maximum? Danach würde ich das halt eher entscheiden.._


----------



## Desdinova (23. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dank dir painschkes.
Mich interessiert halt bei wievielen Leuten so ein "Häh, da stimmt doch was nicht"-Effekt auftritt. Aber so wie sich das jetzt nach und nach abzeichnet schlägt sich der Input Lag nicht offensichtlich nieder. Dann wirds wohl der 40W5500 oder wenn MediaMarkt mal wieder eine "kauf 2, zahl 1" oder "-20%" Aktion macht der 40Z5500. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin zur Zeit eher technisch interessiert, ausgeben würde ich wohl erst früh im neuen Jahr (wenn nach Weihnachten noch etwas über ist *schnief*). Vorhersehbares Buget wird sich so um die 1200-1600 Euronen einpendeln. Ab 40 Zoll aufwärts nehme ich zur Zeit an, werde mich aber noch mal in dem einen oder anderen Blödmarkt/Planetenmitkringeldrumherum umschauen um die richtige Größe einschätzen zu können.


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

_Schau mal hier da gehts grad um einen von LG - zwar 47" und über deinem Budget - den gibts aber auch in 42" - musst mal bei geizhals o.ä schauen :-)_


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja der 40W5500 ist schon geil, ich werd mir wohl den Samsung LE40B650 holen . Nen LG Flat TV käme mir sicher nich ins Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ich trau denen eigentlich nich zu was besseres als DVD Laufwerke zu baun^^ . Die genannten Panels sind bei den meisten Testst unter den Top 5 Geräten. oLED find ich wegen der begrenzten Lebensdauer noch uninteressant. Ka ich schätze mal nachdem was ich so gelesen habe ist der Schwarzwerz von aktuellen LCDs gar nimma so übel wie man allgemeinhin meint. Plasma ist ja zum Gamen ziemlich ungeeignet und allzu lange stehen lassen mit Pause und Standbild sollte man das Gerät dann auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (23. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schau mal hier da gehts grad um einen von LG - zwar 47" und über deinem Budget - den gibts aber auch in 42" - musst mal bei geizhals o.ä schauen :-)_




danke, das ist schon mal recht interessant :-)


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

_Kein Problem :-)

Aber wie gesagt , zum Filme schauen (hab ich ja auch vor) kann ich auch nen Plasma empfehlen. Da solltest du bei dem Budget sogar schon den guten V10 kriegen - aber da müsste ich nochmal schauen..

Plasma hat halt einfach geile Farben und ein super Schwarz , obwohl die LED TV´s natürlich auch nicht zu verachten sind..

In der heutigen Zeit ist es auch nichtmehr schlimm wenn du mal ne weile nen Standbild hast , ist halt maximal das Nachleuchten da - was aber wieder verschwindet..genau wie das mit dem Einfahren - das muss man auch nichtmehr machen..aber naja , jeder wie er mag :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Derzeit versuche ich aber auf Outlook umzusteigen, wegen google, iphone, sony ericsson und windows-synchronisation...


Jop draum hab ich nun auch Outlook 2007 drauf! ich kauf mir bald das htc diamond 2


----------



## Desdinova (23. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja der 40W5500 ist schon geil, ich werd mir wohl den Samsung LE40B650 holen .



Ja, den B650 hab ich auch noch im Hinterkopf. Besonders was Upscaling von Standard-Pal und Schwarzwert angeht ist der einfach top. Vom Preis braucht man ja garnicht reden. Das einzige was mich stört ist ein noch etwas höherer Input Lag und der "angeblich" nicht so berauschende Sound. Der Klang soll zwar OK aber nicht gut sein. Beim Sony "angeblich" etwas, wenn auch nicht viel, besser. Was mich allerdings nochmal in Wanken bringen könnte ist, wieviel Videoformate der B650 über USB und DLNA unterstützt. Da stinkt der Sony einfach nur gewaltig ab, denn die Formate die der W5500 abspielt machen so eigentlich keinen Sinn, außer man schneidet die Filme selbst in HD und schaut sich sich gleich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Mann -.-
Wenn ich mir meinen Text so durchlese kommt ein B650 eigentlich durchaus auch noch in Frage. Ich hab mich kaputt informiert ...


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Outlook 2007 kostet doch dann 89 Euro im Office Paket wär mir zu teuer <.<


----------



## Desdinova (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich, dank xdave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, jetzt nochmal etwas in den B650 eingelesen. Ich wäre auch fast versucht gewesen auf diesen TV umzuschwenken, aber ein Thread bzgl. zittern im HiFi-Forum schreckt mich da schon sehr ab. Ich werd heute nochmal in unseren MM fahren und mir das genauer anschauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HiFi Link


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja das ist halt schon voll fies mit den TVs ich steh auch kurz vor dem Kauf..dann liest man was und WUSCHHHHH!!!

Naja Sound ist mir Latte ich hab nen Dolby System zuhause angeschlossen. Ka ob das Input Lag bei den Games die ich auf der Kiste spielen (Wii) überhaupt was ausmachen. Also keine Shooter, Racing etc. eher RPG, Adventure, Jumpn Run...

Einzig das Glossy könnte störend wirken. Die eingebauten Medienfunktionen wiederum sind Hammergeil. Ne ext HDD anschliessen und los gehts.

€dith sacht:

Hab auch mal den "Zitter Thread" gelesen...man das ist ja wirklich Krass, danke für den Hinweis. Sony konnte wieder vieeeel Strecke gut machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieber Clouding als zittern^^


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eig ein externes Raid1?

Also ein externes Festplattengehäuse, wo 2 Platten (Sata2) reinpassen und automatisch im Raid1 laufen? :O

Nira ^.^


----------



## Blackwing (23. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Gibt es eig ein externes Raid1?
> 
> Also ein externes Festplattengehäuse, wo 2 Platten (Sata2) reinpassen und automatisch im Raid1 laufen? :O
> 
> Nira ^.^



Da könnt ich mir höchstens nen NAS vorstellen.
Ansonsten... Nein.
Du brauchst halt bei den Externen dann auch nen eigenen Raidcontroler. Der ist aber, soweit ich weis, nur in den NAS enthalten.


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Blackwing schrieb:


> Da könnt ich mir höchstens nen NAS vorstellen.
> Ansonsten... Nein.
> Du brauchst halt bei den Externen dann auch nen eigenen Raidcontroler. Der ist aber, soweit ich weis, nur in den NAS enthalten.



gibt doch PCI-Controler.. bssl strom ran und umbasteln.. dann sollte es gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
http://weibel.blog.de/2009/10/14/fakten-fr...mpfung-7169643/

Achtet auf Ursula xD

Nira


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

Hahaha! Die Zensursula. Sehr nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Outlook 2007 kostet doch dann 89 Euro im Office Paket wär mir zu teuer <.<


Klar aber aus beruflichen gründen hab ich Office 2007 Paket. wenn man office nie brauch würde ich es auch net extra für Outlook kaufen.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Früher war Outlook doch immer standard bei PC's von Microsoft wenn ich mich nicht täusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (23. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Die eingebauten Medienfunktionen wiederum sind Hammergeil. Ne ext HDD anschliessen und los gehts.
> 
> €dith sacht:
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass sich der Vorteil der Medienfunktionen durch das Zittern praktisch aufhebt, bei mir zumindest. Wenn ich etwas über Netzwerk oder USB abgreifen würde, dann wären es divx-Filme und genau hier tritt dieses Problem auf. Sobald die Datenraten zu niedrig sind (wie bei Daily Soaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), gerät der B650 scheinbar aufs Glatteis und beginnt zu zittern. Ansonsten wäre das Gerät einfach super, aber mit sowas könnte ich glaub ich nicht leben. Aber mal sehen ob ichs heute im MM genauer sehen kann. Mich ärgert nur, dass ich mir zu dem Sony irgendwann ein externes Gerät für Divx/BluRay/mkv holen muss. Aber das wird eins von Samsung denk ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Früher war Outlook doch immer standard bei PC's von Microsoft wenn ich mich nicht täusche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war Outlook Express... heute Windows Live Mail genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Achso hab gedacht Windows Live Mail wär nochmal billiger ...


----------



## Rethelion (23. Oktober 2009)

Jöhhh!
Mein Internet ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

gz und wb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2009)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Windows 7 dafür immer noch nicht  : /


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Haha!


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2009)

Und Klos wie gehts deiner/n Spinne oder Spinnen?^^


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Haha!



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es sein, dass dieser Thread immer Niveauloser wird?

Niraa =/


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und Klos wie gehts deiner/n Spinne oder Spinnen?^^



Ich hoffe gut. Habe sie leider seit einerhalb Wochen nicht mehr gesehen. Sie hat sich unter der Wurzel komplett eingesponnen, was eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür ist, daß sie sich häuten könnte.
Das würde dann so ca. 4 Wochen dauern, mit Vorbereitung und bis sie wieder voll ausgehärtet ist.

Allerdings bin ich auch ein bisschen besorgt. Ist ja meine erste und wenn man so lange nichts mehr von ihr sieht, dann macht man sich schon Sorgen. Ich hoffe sehr, daß es sich um eine Häutung handelt und nicht etwa irgendetwas schief gelaufen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Windows ist auch noch nicht da >:O bezweifle mittlerweile das das überhaupt nochmal kommt^^


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab den Ursula-Fanclub gefunden xDD

http://vdl.odem.org/


----------



## Caramon (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Glück und Windows 7 hier liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings dazu mal die Frage in die Expertenrunde: Ich häng ja hier zur Zeit noch mit meinem ca. 4 Jahre alten Fujitsu-Siemens-Komplettsystem und frag mich ob's noch lohnt da Windows7 drauzuziehen. 

Werd mir wohl in den nächsten Monaten 'n neuen Rechner zulegen, hatte auf den mal versucht hier die RC-Version draufzumachen, aber da wurde das Onboard-Netzwerk nicht erkannt. Weiss dass wohl jemand zufällig ob das jetzt in der Final-Version erkannt wird oder sollt ich's halt für die neue Kiste zurückhalten?


----------



## aseari (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd warten, bis der neue Rechner bei dir steht.
So mach ich das auch... Anfang November bestell ich mir nen COre i5 und sowas, und dann erst wird Win7 installiert...


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2009)

Yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nen Neustart/Fehler/Bluescreen hat mir sämtliche Treiber zersemmelt xD 
Gut vielleicht war's auch mein Fehler als ich "letztbekannte funktionierende Konfiguration" gewählt hatte xD

Edit: Ist das schön wenn aufeinmal dutzende Geräte aufpoppen und Treiber haben wollen und es sich rausstellt das er für jeden USB Eingang nen Treiber haben wolle xD


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Caramon schrieb:


> Allerdings dazu mal die Frage in die Expertenrunde: Ich häng ja hier zur Zeit noch mit meinem ca. 4 Jahre alten Fujitsu-Siemens-Komplettsystem und frag mich ob's noch lohnt da Windows7 drauzuziehen.


Ohne die Daten zu kennen: Nein
Don't change a running system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor, wo hast du denn bestellt?

Ich hatte noch nie so viel Lust auf neu aufsetzen...  ^^


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist von Hyrican Pc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war so Upgrade Programm dings...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie so viel Lust auf neu aufsetzen...  ^^


echt? ist doch sicher scherzt?


----------



## Caramon (23. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ohne die Daten zu kennen: Nein
> Don't change a running system
> 
> 
> ...



Fujitsu-Siemens Scaleo soundso.......

IntelPentiumD Prozessor mit 3GhZ
zZ. Windows XP Home drauf, die 32bit Version

Mainboard ist leider auch mit Everest keine genauere Bezeichnung herauszukriegen


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2009)

> echt? ist doch sicher scherzt?


Ne, ich freu mich wirklich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Xerivor, sagt mir nichts... ich hab bei Otto bestellt, mal schauen obs heute noch kommt : /


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Gnarf liefert die Post überhaupt so spät noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Gnarf liefert die Post überhaupt so spät noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So viel ich weiss bis 16:00 bin mir aber nicht sicher!


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Schweizer haben keine sonderprivilegien... -_-

Bzgl PC schau mal hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2184175


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist trotzdem keine ausrede, um nicht auf den Link zu klicken...^^
Hier haste 4 verschiedene - ich favoritisere den letzten, vierten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

So, und jetzt gesittet, sonst hagelts was mitm Paddel *fg*


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

_Danke Dini :-)_


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=280

Ich hab Windows 7 !!!

not ;P


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2009)

Wo wird gerade bei Win7 sind : http://www.macwelt.de/artikel/_News/368495...ows_7_whopper/1
Irgendwie muss ich da an das hier denken...


----------



## Rethelion (23. Oktober 2009)

BOAAAHBOAAAH
Die habens so gut in Japan -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2009)

Nice, n Bild von dem hab ich noch nicht gesehen.. sieht ein bisschen groß aus, irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : 

Dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen ^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich tu mich schon schwer mit einem Big Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Ding sieht mal richtig schmackhaft aus. Und 5,40€ geht sogar noch vom Preis her.


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

_Bei mir gibts heut nur Hühnerbrühe - Erkältung 4tw >_<_


----------



## Nebola (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch so ne'n Burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich nur wenn ich ne Schlange wär. Zwecks Kiefer ausrenken unso... :X


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2009)

Feedback von Windows 7 : http://z0r.de/?id=483


----------



## Nebola (23. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich nur wenn ich ne Schlange wär. Zwecks Kiefer ausrenken unso... :X



Aber dann schmeckst du keine 7 Scheiben pure Sodbrennen ;D


----------



## Niranda (23. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jmd wo ich solche guten headset hebekomme für so sportrainer?
Also ohne ohrmuschelkram, nur das mic was man sich um Kopf schnallt.

So wie das hier zb:
http://audio.shop.ebay.de/Mikrofone-/19656...d=p3286.c0.m282

LG
Nira


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Hat wer Windows 7 per Upgrade installiert? Also von Vista aus geupgradet


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Hat wer Windows 7 per Upgrade installiert? Also von Vista aus geupgradet


nö ^^


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Würd gerne mal wissen wie das klappt bzw ob es gut klappt ^^


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2009)

Klappen muss es ja. Bei mir gings leider auch nicht, obwohl mich das gewundernt hat, das Vista Ultimate -> 7 Enterprise nicht klappt.

Habs grad bisschen übertrieben. Sonst hab ich nie Wallpaper, und jetzt hab ich schon knapp 2000 Stück. Wird jetzt alle 5 Sekunden gewechselt :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Wolte nur noch sagen meine G15 ersetzt wird, muss nur wenn ich die neue erhalten habe die alte zerstören und ein foto machen und an Logitech schicken. Finde ich schon recht komisch aber Hauptsache ein Ersatz gerät. 

freu mich schon auf den UPS tüben^^


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

Denke man kann Windows 7 Enterprise nur von Vista Enterprise Upgraden..


----------



## Xerivor (23. Oktober 2009)

lool normal wollen die dann die alte haben aber sowas hab ich nicht gehört o0 such dir am besten ein Bild aus Google und schicks an die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2009)

Was ist dadran komisch? Kann ja sein das du deine alte/neue dann einfach verkaufst, und dann immernoch eine hast. Ist schon gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> lool normal wollen die dann die alte haben aber sowas hab ich nicht gehört o0 such dir am besten ein Bild aus Google und schicks an die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht nicht die haben mir auch so ne nummer gemail die auf einem Papier lese paar neben der Tastatur sein muss. sonst könnt ja jeder einfach bild aus google nehmen.


EDIT: verkaufen bring nicht viel da die Leertaste nicht mehr geht^^


----------



## Meriane (23. Oktober 2009)

Photoshop kann einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf den UPS tüben^^




Wieso,
kommt der auch immer so: UPS Kundennummer, UPS Kundenummer, welche Kundenummr?, UPS Kudennummer ^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 ist doch blöd. Hab bei Age of Empires II lauter Grafikfehler, und jetzt komm ich vom Dekstop nichtmehr ins Spiel. Schließen kann ichs auch nicht, nichtmal übern Task-Manager :/

Edit: Juhu, bei Win7 brauch man endlich kein Programm mehr, damit der PC bei einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterfährt. Einfach ne Aufgabe erstellen :>


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Hast du zufällig ne ATI-Karte? Das Problem mit AoE II hatten auf der letzte Lan bei uns alle mit ATI-Karte auch unter Vista schon, bei mir und nem Kumpel mit Nvidiakarte liefs dagegen fehlerfrei....


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Nein, hab eine 9800GT.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> kommt der auch immer so: UPS Kundennummer, UPS Kundenummer, welche Kundenummr?, UPS Kudennummer ^^



so in etwa^^ 



Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Juhu, bei Win7 brauch man endlich kein Programm mehr, damit der PC bei einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterfährt. Einfach ne Aufgabe erstellen :>



wo genau kann man das einstellen?


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Systemprogramme -> Aufgabenplanung.  Da dann eine neue Aufgabe, und als Datei Shutdown.exe angeben.


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Hm, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich dass dann auch hab unter Win7 (wenn es nochmal kommt)....


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Bis Weihnachten wirst du es bestimmt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich hab ja immerhin ne offizielle Bestätigung per Mail bekommen dass es Ende Oktober kommt :


> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung von Windows 7 vom 15.07.2009.
> 
> Wir haben uns sehr gefreut, Ihnen den Artikel zu einem so günstigen Preis anbieten zu können. Sicherlich haben Sie bereits in der Presse, in Foren oder ähnlichen Medien erfahren, dass es einen großen Ansturm auf dieses Angebot gab.
> 
> ...


Wenn es in n paar Tagen nicht da ist ruf ich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd mir Win7 warscheinlich zu Weihnachten kaufen. Bis dahin sollte der Ansturm vorbei sein. Solange teste ich erstmal Win7 Enterprise.


----------



## Niranda (24. Oktober 2009)

"Aufgaben" sind "geplante Tasks".
Das gabs schon seit Win95^^
Googelt mal nach "batchcommands" - da lernt ihr ein bssl der Macht der Console kennen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. Oktober 2009)

SHUTDOWN -s -t 05   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch: Da ich mir ja Anfang November einen Core i5 kaufen möchte, brauche ich dementsprechend auch ein neues Mainboard und neuen Speicher. Als Mainboard hab ich mir das Asus P7P55d Pro ausgesucht. Aber welchen Arbeitsspeicher soll ich dazu nehmen? Ich hab gelesen, dass OCZ auf dem Board Probleme macht und nicht richtig läuft. Aber ich finde irgendwie keinen Speicher, der mir passt... Zuerst wollte ich 1600MHz und CL7 nehmen. Da ist der ausgesuchte Speicher aber innerhalb von 2 Wochen um 20 € teurer geworden (G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH, Ripjaws-Series)). Was soll ich nehmen? Oder stimmen die Angaben zu OCZ auf Asus-Boards garnicht und ich kann getrost zu OCZ greifen?
Bitte helft mir aus meiner Misere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast du denn davon gelesen? Und 1600 Mhz Ram unterstützt ein Lynnfield sowieso nicht. Maximal 1333 Mhz. Von dem her kannst dir die Kohle sparen.
Und wo kaufst du denn?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn davon gelesen? Und 1600 Mhz Ram unterstützt ein Lynnfield sowieso nicht. Maximal 1333 Mhz. Von dem her kannst dir die Kohle sparen.
> Und wo kaufst du denn?


Das ist nur die offizielle Vorgabe, er unterstützt sogar DDR3-2200. Nur bringt es mehr z.b. DDR3- 1333 7,7,7,20 zunehmen als DDR3- 1600 9,9,9,24.


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

@ Klos: Bei Geizhals in den Kundenrezensionen glaub ich...
Wo ich den kaufe weiß ich noch nicht. CPU, MB, NT, FP kaufe ich bei Mindfactory. Die G.Skill Module hatte ich bei Alternate gefunden.

Wenn ein Lynnfield kein 1600MHz unterstützt, warum gibt es dann Mainboards mit bis zu 2200MHz?


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Das ist nur die offizielle Vorgabe, er unterstützt sogar DDR3-2200. Nur bringt es mehr z.b. DDR3- 1333 7,7,7,20 zunehmen als DDR3- 1600 9,9,9,24.



Das ist keine offizielle Vorgabe, daß ist Fakt. Der Ram-Takt leitet sich vom Referenztakt mit 133 Mhz ab und einen Multi von 10. Und dieser Multi ist das Maximum. 
Du kannst natürlich 1600 Mhz einsetzen, aber dann wird der Referenztakt auf 160 Mhz erhöht, daß Ding quasi übertaktet. Wenn du Ram mit XMP-Profil hast und dieses aktiv ist, dann macht das das Bios sogar so, daß du nicht mal etwas davon mitbekommst. Es passt sogar den Multi für CPU-Takt an, damit dieser nicht übertaktet läuft.

Aber der Referenztakt ist höher. 1333 Mhz sind also über normalen Wege das Maximum. Alles andere fällt unter die Kategorie übertakten und wie gesagt, die meisten User bekommen das nicht mal mit, weil sie eben kein Plan haben und das Bios alles automatisch macht.



aseari schrieb:


> @ Klos: Bei Geizhals in den Kundenrezensionen glaub ich...
> Wo ich den kaufe weiß ich noch nicht. CPU, MB, NT, FP kaufe ich bei Mindfactory. Die G.Skill Module hatte ich bei Alternate gefunden.
> 
> Wenn ein Lynnfield kein 1600MHz unterstützt, warum gibt es dann Mainboards mit bis zu 2200MHz?



Wie oben erörtert und bestimmt auch aus dem Grund, daß vielleicht mal ein anderer Lynnfield vielleicht mit nen 160er Referenztakt kommt, der den Ram dann aufnehmen kann, ohne das das Bios an irgendwelchen Taktschrauben oder Multis drehen muss. Könnte auch gut sein. Und schließlich und endlich gibt es ja auch genug Leute, die ganz bewusst übertakten. An die denkt man sicher auch.


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Laber nicht.


Warum so aggressiv?

Also würde 1333MHz reichen? Wäre dann der Kingston HyperX was?


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Juhu, bei Win7 brauch man endlich kein Programm mehr, damit der PC bei einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunterfährt.



Ein zusätzliches Programm brauchte man vorher auch nicht unbedingt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Tschuldigung, bin heute morgen schon von meiner Freundin gestresst worden.

Reichen würde es sowieso. Wie gesagt, du kannst auch 1600er nehmen, aber dann geht es nur über Übertaktung. Denn 10 x 133 Mhz macht 1333 Mhz. Das ist das Maximum und das ist Fakt.
Wenn also der Ram mit 160 Mhz angesprochen werden soll, dann muss entweder der Multi oder der Referenztakt angehoben werden. Der Multi ist gesperrt, also bleibt nur der Weg über den Referenztakt. Entweder, die Komponenten unterstützen es eben durch XMP und richten alles automatisch ein, also sprich, Referenztakt auf 160 Mhz erhöhen und zeitgleich aber auch den Multi für die CPU zu senken, denn sonst wäre dieser ja nun auch übertaktet, oder du musst es im Bios händisch nachziehen. Denn sonst würde die CPU ja jetzt mit 3,2 Ghz arbeiten, da 20 x 160 nun 3,2 Ghz sind und nicht mehr die eigentlichen 2,66 Ghz. Und dazu kommt dann auch noch, daß der Lynnfield nen Turbo hat und sich selbst übertaktet. Ich glaube das beim 750er zweimal um den Referenztakt erhöht wird. Dann würde das Ding schon mit 3,2 Ghz + 2 x 160 = 3,56 Ghz laufen. Und ob das dann noch so reibungslos funktioniert, steht auf einen anderen Blatt. Da hängt es wieder davon ab, ob das Bios nun die Spannung auch ausreichend erhöht, wenn der Turbo greift.

Die Beziehung Ram-Takt und Lynnfield ist also nicht ganz einfach. Innerhalb der Spezifikation sind 1333 Mhz das Maximum. Alles andere ist unweigerlich mit einer Modifizierung von Takt und Multi im Bios verbunden. Ob es nun automatisch geht oder nicht. Falls nicht, dann muss du aber auch wissen, was du zu tun hast.

Was du nun nimmst ist deine Sache. Ich würde mir 1600er holen, den Turbo deaktivieren und das Ding mit einen unveränderten Multi für CPU-Takt, also mit 3,2 Ghz laufen lassen.



aseari schrieb:


> Warum so aggressiv?
> 
> Also würde 1333MHz reichen? Wäre dann der Kingston HyperX was?



Ich bin jemand, der immer sagt, daß sich die Marken alle kaum was nehmen.

Ob du nun Kingston, OCZ, GSkill, Corsair, Geil, AData oder ähnliches nimmst. Die passen alle. Der eine lässt sich vielleicht etwas mehr übertakten, als der andere, aber das kann man eh nur sagen, wenn man Erfahrungen mit dem jeweiligen Speicher gemacht hat. Wenn du nun von speziellen Speichern in Verbindung mit deinen Wunschboard von Problemen gehört hast, was ja immer mal sein kann, dann würde ich die eben meiden. Oder mal auf der Homepage schauen, ob da was in der Bios-History zu lesen ist.

Ansonsten kannst du ja auch ein bisschen nach Style gehen. Vor allem, wenn du ein Gehäuse mit Fenster nehmen solltest, dann schadet es ja nichts, wenn zu dem stylischen Asus-Board auch coole Rams verbaut sind.

Ich finde die ganz nice:

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher...7835_102645.htm

Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Warum so aggressiv?
> 
> Also würde 1333MHz reichen? Wäre dann der Kingston HyperX was?


Ja reicht locker, am Ram kannst/solltest du mehr sparen im Vergleich zum Cpu bzw. der Graka.



Klos schrieb:


> Laber nicht. Das ist keine offizielle Vorgabe, daß ist Fakt. Der Ram-Takt leitet sich vom Referenztakt mit 133 Mhz ab und einen Multi von 10. Und dieser Multi ist das Maximum.
> Du kannst natürlich 1600 Mhz einsetzen, aber dann wird der Referenztakt auf 160 Mhz erhöht, daß Ding quasi übertaktet. Wenn du Ram mit XMP-Profil hast und dieses aktiv ist, dann macht das das Bios sogar so, daß du nicht mal etwas davon mitbekommst. Es passt sogar den Multi für CPU-Takt an, damit dieser nicht übertaktet läuft.
> 
> Aber der Referenztakt ist höher. 1333 Mhz sind also über normalen Wege das Maximum. Alles andere fällt unter die Kategorie übertakten und wie gesagt, die meisten User bekommen das nicht mal mit, weil sie eben kein Plan haben und das Bios alles automatisch macht.


Ich hatte das, was du oben gesagt hast, mit dem unterstützen eher so verstanden, dass du sagen wolltest, dass der I5 mit höher getaktetem Ram nicht läuft oder ähnliches. Dass das im Grunde genommen übertakten, ist war mir schon klar.


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

Okay... Gut zu wissen.
Was sagst du denn zu dem Gerücht mit OCZ und Asus? Weil ich mit OCZ eigentlich gute Erfahrung gemacht hab (Hab 4x 1GB OCZ verbaut). OCZ ist im Moment eine der günstigsten Marken.
Dann würde ich die OCZ Gold low Voltage nehmen.

Edit: Wenn der Kingston-Speicher reicht, dann kann ich ja auch den nehmen... Durch RAM hat man ja jetzt nicht den ultra Leistungsschub oder?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Okay... Gut zu wissen.
> Was sagst du denn zu dem Gerücht mit OCZ und Asus? Weil ich mit OCZ eigentlich gute Erfahrung gemacht hab (Hab 4x 1GB OCZ verbaut). OCZ ist im Moment eine der günstigsten Marken.
> Dann würde ich die OCZ Gold low Voltage nehmen.


Naja, keine so schlechte Marke, ich schwör ja auf corsair, aber du kannst auch ruhig die von OCZ nehmen.



aseari schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn der Kingston-Speicher reicht, dann kann ich ja auch den nehmen... Durch RAM hat man ja jetzt nicht den ultra Leistungsschub oder?


Nein, du wirst überhaupt nichts von einem Wechsel merken.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hatte das, was du oben gesagt hast, mit dem unterstützen eher so verstanden, dass du sagen wolltest, dass der I5 mit höher getaktetem Ram nicht läuft oder ähnliches. Dass das im Grunde genommen übertakten, ist war mir schon klar.



Generell nicht. Aber es kann dann natürlich auch durchaus passieren, daß er dann nicht so läuft, wie man es gerne hätte, wenn man größere einbaut. Und wenn man dann nicht weiß warum, dann könnte das recht frustrierend werden. Siehe Phenom II. Da habe ich schon oft genug gelesen, daß viele mit 1600er Rams Probleme haben. Kompatibel ist der Lynnfield eben nur 1333 Mhz und alles andere geht nur über Umwege. Und dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein, wenn man Rams betreiben will, die außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen.


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Stress wegen Freundin wegen der Spinne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , denke mal nicht, wenn die sich verkriecht, kann ja nichts passieren.


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja - die Unterschiede sind minimal, ohnehin nur im Design/Layout der RAM-Riegel zu suchen. RAM-Chip-Hersteller gibt es nicht so viele, auf den meisten RAM-Riegeln findet man Samsung-, Hynix- oder Micron-Chips. Auf jeden Fall also etwas, wo man nicht unbedingt zum ueberteuerten "Markenriegel" greifen muss - es sei denn man plant zu uebertakten und will auch dort sein volles Uebertaktpotential ausschoepfen...


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Stress wegen Freundin wegen der Spinne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, ihre Schwester zieht um und heute morgen haben sie schon mit umräumen angefangen. Dann wurde ich früh morgens auf einmal aus dem Bett geklingelt und sie standen vor der Tür mit nen Haufen Möbel, die ich hier jetzt zwischenlagere. Musste natürlich alles die Treppe hoch. Ist ja kein Ding nur hat sie oben dann zum meckern angefangen. Wah...hier nicht abgespült, da stehen noch zwei Tüten mit Sportzeug rum und überhaupt, wie sieht es hier aus...blablabla.

Und das alles musste ich mit brummenden Schädel ertragen, weil ich gestern hier mit ein paar Kumpels etwas gefeiert habe. Weswegen es halt auch ein bisschen aussieht.

Aber natürlich kein Grund, meine miese Laune hier ins Forum zu übertragen, deswegen nochmal: Bitte um Verzeihung @HansWürstchen!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Aber natürlich kein Grund, meine miese Laune hier ins Forum zu übertragen, deswegen nochmal: Bitte um Verzeihung @HansWürstchen!


Kein Problem!


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Oh sowas kenn ich, ich meine, man räumt ja auch ich sag mal den Dreck weg, aber man möchte halt mal in Ruhe ausschlafen, wach werden und dann solangsam den Tag angehen und dann aufräumen, aber nee die Frauen, warum steht das hier noch, mach das mal weg, wie siehts denn hier aus .. tzzz


Habe ja mein Rechner in Ebay gestellt und bin jetzt schon von 649 Euro auf 499 Euro gegangen.. ich weiß net aws die wollen, es ist super Hardware, Betriebssystem ist drauf, super gutes Gehäuse, externe Soundkarte noch und kA... wollen alles geschenkt haben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2009)

Ihr könnt wenigstens in ruhe schlafen! ich liege mit einer Boxerin im bett. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ihr könnt wenigstens in ruhe schlafen! ich liege mit einer Boxerin im bett. *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Würde ich Angst haben, wenn die irgendwie was träumt, wo es hart wird und das dann nachmacht und dir dann ausversehn in die Fre... schlägt oder wo anders hin, das muss weh tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch die Unterschied zwischen dem P55 in der Pro/Evo/Deluxe und der Premium Edition?


----------



## aseari (24. Oktober 2009)

Auf Asus.de kannste die alle vergleichen. Nur ist die Seite grad glaub ich ei bisschen buggy...

So, hab jetzt den Kingston-Speicher bei Alternate bestellt.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Naja, beim Premium zum Beispiel sticht sofort ins Auge:

- Kühlkörper sind mit einer Pipe verbunden
- 2 x Gb Ethernet
- 9.1 Onboard
- 2 x SATA III

Das hat das D natürlich alles nicht.

Zum Teil unterstützen sie dann noch 3-Wege-SLI


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Wird meine 9800GT bis April noch bei aktuellen Spielen alles flüssig schaffen? Also bei Mittel und dann 1680x1050? 
Hab mir grad so überlegt, Nächste Woche Q9550, Weihnachten dann Lancool K62, Corsair HX520W, Scythe Mugen2 und Asus P5Q-E. Dann zum Geburtstag im April ne 5850/5870 jenachdem was der Geldbeutel sagt. Wenn die 9800GT wirklich nichts mehr schaffen würde, müsste ich alles komplett umdenken :>


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Statt der HD am April würde ich eher die neue GT300 nehmen, wenn die bis dahin da sind.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich aber nicht, weil die bestimmt so dermaßen viel kosten werden, das einfach eine ATI viel besser für mich ist. Die haben wohl mehr als genug Leistung und sind günstig. Bin ja kein Enthusiast der immer mit AA/AF spielt, ich hab das eigentlich immer aus. Merke da keine wirklichen Unterschiede.


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk schon dass Du mit der 9800GT noch alles spielen kannst - grade wenn Du nicht unbedingt alles auf maximalen Einstellungen mit max. AA/AF haben musst.


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, wenn man in WoW Multiplasming auf 1x hat und mal 4x macht sieht man das schon, aber ganz ehrlich mit meinem neuen MacBook Pro, merke ich da auch keinen Unterschied nur bei meinem Desktop PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke man sollte sich auch im klaren sein, wenn man eine geniale Grafik haben will, muss es auch etwas geben, was dies darstellen kann.

Deswegen heißt für mich Geiler Bildschirm > Gutes Bild und nicht Geile Grafikkarte > gutes Bild, die kann sonst noch so gut sein, aber wenn da nen Röhren Bildschirm steht der einfach nur unscharf die Bilder liefert, sieht es scheiße aus.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Gut bleib ich erstmal bei meiner 9800GT.

@ Sora: Ich spiele kein WoW mehr, also keine Ahnung. Und einen guten Bildschirm habe ich, bloss so großer Unterschied ist da nicht das ich sage: "Ohne AA/AF bis zum Anschlag kann ich nicht spielen, weil das einfach Sch**ße aussieht."


----------



## Rethelion (24. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand ein(das) kostenloses Programm mit dem man eine WLAN Site-Survey machen kann?
Mir hat ein Kollege in der Arbeit so ein nettes Tool gezeigt wo man eine Karte von, z.B. einem Gebäude, reinladen kann und ich dann an einer bestimmten Stelle im Haus auf den Plan klicke und da wird dann die WLAN-Stärke eingetragen. So kann ich dann durchs ganze Haus ziehen und Messungen anstellen, und am Ende hab ich einen Plan über die WLAN-Abdeckung im Haus. 
Hab leider vergessen wie das Tool heisst und ich komm erst übernächste Woche wieder in die Arbeit, aber vll kennt ja jemand das Tool oder ein ähnliches.


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du sowas? http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ekahau-HeatMapper_36900535.html


----------



## Asoriel (24. Oktober 2009)

sowas sollte es fürs Handy geben, mit dem bin ich irgendwie mobiler als mit meinem PC... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute kam der Megahalems. Die Montage ist genial! Bombenfest und Idiotensicher. Ich dachte trotzdem, dass ich zu dumm sei. Folgendes ist passiert: Megahalems kam und ich hab ihn natürlich mit ordentlich Kraft festgezogen (muss ja halten). Naja, der PC ging nichtmehr an. Ist aktuell wieder ein offener Aufbau. Die LEDs am Mainboard haben geleuchtet, aber kein Lüfter hat sich gedreht. Okay, Kühler runter (Grafikkarte musste auch weichen wegen Platzmangel) und ohne Kühler ging es dann. Hab schon gedacht, ich hätte ein Haarriss im Board. Damit ich seh' was passiert wieder die Grafikkarte drauf und den Kühlkörper auf die CPU gelegt => blieb aus. Als ich dann die Grafikkarte abgesteckt hatte aber noch im Slot war ging der PC dann an. Dann hab ich die Kabel überprüft und bemerkt, dass ich das PCIe-Kabel in den SATA-Stecker gesteckt habe...Blöde Sache. Naja, im PCIe-Stecker hats dann funktioniert und die Temps sind sagenhaft.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas? http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ekahau-HeatMapper_36900535.html


Das könnte es sein, werds gleich mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asoriel schrieb:


> sowas sollte es fürs Handy geben, mit dem bin ich irgendwie mobiler als mit meinem PC...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ich hatte nicht vor PC und Monitor untern Arm zu nehmen und damit durchs Haus zu rennen; dafür gibts Notebooks ;D

Welche Lüfter schnallst jetzt eigtl. auf den Megahalems?


EDIT: Ekahau läuft nicht unter 64Bit und ich hab natürlich Win7 64Bit aufm Notebook installiert -.-


----------



## Asoriel (24. Oktober 2009)

wenn du mein Worklog anklickst, kannst du sogar Bilder sehen Ich werde 5 von den orangen Xigmateks verbauen. Leider nur auf 5V unhörbar. Aber Push/Pull 5V+Megahalems+Prime95+Q9550 = 33-39°C Kerntemperatur.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wenn du mein Worklog anklickst, kannst du sogar Bilder sehen Ich werde 5 von den orangen Xigmateks verbauen. Leider nur auf 5V unhörbar. Aber Push/Pull 5V+Megahalems+Prime95+Q9550 = 33-39°C Kerntemperatur.



Als ich das letzte Mal geschaut habe waren die Bilder noch nicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab schon mein Comment drunter gesetzt.

Solange die Lüfter ausreichend kühlen ist es ja egal ob sie auf 5V laufen; was war denn an ihnen laut? Motor oder die erzeugten Luftgeräusche?
Ich hät die nämlich damals auch fast für den Radiator gekauft, hab mich dann aber für die Noiseblocker entschieden.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Oktober 2009)

aah, das bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm...woher das Geräusch kommt? Ich würde sagen von den Lüfterblättern. Eben nochmal mit nem einzelnen Lüfter an der Steuerung getestet, der Motor brummt nicht und auch das Lager klackert nicht, aber bei 1.500rpm strömt einfach sehr viel Luft.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Weiss jemand wie dieses eine Spiel heisst, wo man ein Lied auswählt und dann mit so nem Wagen das Lied mehr oder weniger langfährt? Mir will der Name einfach nichtmehr einfallen.


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie dieses eine Spiel heisst, wo man ein Lied auswählt und dann mit so nem Wagen das Lied mehr oder weniger langfährt? Mir will der Name einfach nichtmehr einfallen.




Das habe ich auch letztens gesucht, auch mir fällt der Name net ein, habe es aber bildlich vor mir.


----------



## Gramarye (24. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du Audiosurf?


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Jaaaaa, genau Audiosurf war es. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Oktober 2009)

das ist genial, aber wirklich gekonnt habe ich es nie. 

Sollte es jemanden interessieren wie es bei 5V aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch nicht so wirklich. Aber ein Lied was ich grad gehört hab, hat mich wieder daran erinnert.

Temps sehen wirklich gut aus. Kühler als mein E8400 :>


----------



## Rethelion (24. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das ist genial, aber wirklich gekonnt habe ich es nie.
> 
> Sollte es jemanden interessieren wie es bei 5V aussieht:
> 
> ...



Die Temps sind ja mehr als gut, da würd ich die Lüfter schon auf 5V laufen lassen.
Mein alter Phenom9950 wurde im Idle schon fast wärmer und das mit einem Mugen1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Oktober 2009)

bleiben auch auf 5V. Auf 12V höchstens für Fotos, da die LEDs dann heller leuchten.  Naja, die PK-1 in Verbindung mit dem Megahalems scheinen zu wirken.


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Wow, das ist echt verdammt kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Lüfter sehen super aus, das Orange ist echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, Windows 7 ist immer noch nicht da und Mass Effect, was ich gestern mit Premiumversand ( = sollte eigentlich heute da sein, und das behauptet Amazon auch immer noch) bei Amazon bestellt hab genauso wenig.... *seufz*


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie mag dich die Post nicht, kann das sein? ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2009)

_Selber Schuld wenn er immer an der Tür sitzt und bellt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag dich die Post nicht, kann das sein? ^^


Zumindest DHL und Hermes nicht wies scheint : /
UPS ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (24. Oktober 2009)

Also : Folgendes Problem. Nen Bekannter besitzt XP und kein Internet und aus einigen Gründen kann ich nicht zu ihn kommen. Ich kenn mich eher mit Vista aus und kann ihn so spontan nicht erklären da XP schon paar Jahre her ist.

Wo konnte man unter XP nochmal nachgucken,welche Soundkarte verbaut war?

Die Treiber könnte ich ihn dann unter Umwege besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (24. Oktober 2009)

Geräte Manager?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2009)

Weiss zwar nicht was anders sein soll! ausser das es anders aussieht aber Arbeitsplatz------>Systemsteuerung------>geräteManager


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Mit Hermes hatte ich zumindestens net so gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Habe , als die Wii ganz neu rauskam mir eine ergattern können und pe Hermes zuschicken lassen (war am Weihnachten), kam aber nie an, ich denke höchst wahrscheinlich das der Postbote es selbst genommen hat für seine Kinder vielleicht, was weiß ich...


DHL ist auch ganz gut, liefern sehr schnell.

UPS > all, finde die am lustigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (24. Oktober 2009)

War das da nicht irgendwo unter Hardware <.< müsst ich Morgen mal unten alten XP rechner anschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 momentan keine Lust


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2009)

Wo aber Chip recht hat ... http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Windows-7...e_38568050.html


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Das du auch immer wieder damit anfangen musst wie Sch**ße doch Windows ist, und Mac ist ja DAS Betriebssystem :/


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2009)

Naja, das ist echt mal etwas fragwürdig dass Chip da gleich von geklaut redet... Oje, Win7 hat Sticky Notes, Netzwerkfreigabe und Desktopwidgets.... geklaut !11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieso vergleichen die Exposé mit Aero Peak? Exposé macht doch was ganz anderes...


> kam aber nie an, ich denke höchst wahrscheinlich das der Postbote es selbst genommen hat für seine Kinder vielleicht, was weiß ich...


Hast dann dein Geld wiederbekommen oder wie lief das? Klingt ja echt blöd...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das du auch immer wieder damit anfangen musst wie Sch**ße doch Windows ist, und Mac ist ja DAS Betriebssystem :/



/sing

Langsam nervt es.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo aber Chip recht hat ... http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Windows-7...e_38568050.html



Hat Apple die genannten Features erfunden und patentiert?
Zu behaupten MS hätte das geklaut ist ungefähr so als würde man sagen, dass AION alles von WoW abkupfert.
Naja aber was will man schon von der Bild, äh Chip erwarten.

Hm aber wenn ichs mir genau überlege...wer hatte nochmal die erste Grafische Oberfläche? Und haben dann alle andere das nachgemacht oder neu erfunden? ;D


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Wargh... ich kann mich einfach nicht für ein Gehäuse entscheiden. Eigentlich wollte ich ja das K62 kaufen, aber grad mal bei Caseking durchforstet und jetzt bin ich mir schonwieder unsicher, weil es so viele andere gibt die vom ersten Eindruck gut sind.

Hier die Kontrahenten:

Antec Six Hundred
CM Storm Scout
Lancool K62
Cooler Master RC-690K
Xigmatek Midgard
Cooler Master HAF Mini
Silverstone Raven 2
Thermaltake Armor Plus
Cooler Master HAF Tower

Kann mich wirklich nicht entscheiden :>

Edti: Fast vergessen:

Antec Nine Hundred Two


----------



## Rethelion (24. Oktober 2009)

@Shefanix: 
Also von all denen wäre das hier meine TOP3:

Lancool K62
Coolermaster HAF
Xigmatek Midgard

Zu 1.: qualitativ und preislich sehr gut; viele gutes Features ,schon innen schwarz lackiert; und vor allem ein LianLi-Kind^^ 
Zu 2.: einfach nur riesig; ich habs ja auch und da hat einfach alle Platz, z.B. ein Tripple Radiator im Deckel; meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Belüftungen auf dem Markt(3x230mm)
Zu 3.: P/L-Sieger; für den Preis hat es eigentlich alles was man sich wünschen kann und ist auch innen schwarz lackiert(ja das gefällt mir^^); nur eben ein Midi-Gehäuse


----------



## Shefanix (24. Oktober 2009)

Das K62 ist auch eigentlich noch mein Favorit. Das HAF wäre es, wenn es denn schwarz lackiert wäre im Innenraum :> Und beim Midgard weiss ich grad nicht so genau. Ich kann mir auch bei Caseking im Moment keine großen Bilder angucken. Nur die kleinen Vorschaubilder, keine Ahnung warum :/


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2009)

Tut euch nur zusammen Windows Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tz...  wie im Kindergarten, der macht nicht mit, mimimi!


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Oktober 2009)

Haben auch alle brav ihre Uhren zurückgestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Haben auch alle brav ihre Uhren zurückgestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Computer machts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tut euch nur zusammen Windows Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso beleidigst du und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur weil wir mal recht hatten bzw die Glaubwürdigkeit des Artikels in Frage gestellt haben nicht pampig werden.

Die Kunst Vor- und Nachteile beider Seiten zu verfassn, zu verstehen und akzeptieren ist die Grundlage einer jeder Diskussion, die du mit deiner Aussage zunichte brachtest.

Sicher hatte Mac oder Linux oder Windows das zuerst, aber es gibt immer und überall nur eine einzige ideale Form!
Schau dir die Bauform der Autos an, oder der Schiffe oder der Vögel oder ...

Aber sich wegen so einem Scheiß sich aufzuhängen ist unter jedem Niveau was zumindest in diesem Thread herrschen sollte. Und solche Diskussionen gibt es mehr als genug - jede einzelne führt ins absurdum.
Ich würde jetzt von dir sehr gern erwarten, dass du uns ein neues Taskleistenkonzept uns vorstellst, welches nicht "geklaut", aber gleichzeitig weiterentwickelt sowie produktver und sinnvoller einsetzbar ist als die von Vista!
Solltest du kein neues Konzept bringen können, wäre eine Begründung angebracht, sowie eine Entschuldigung.

Nira..

PS:
Rechtschreibfehler entstanden durchs NiraPhone - mac halt xD
und ja, ich hätte ein besseres Konzept zur Autokorrektur!!1 ^^


----------



## Niranda (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich hier mit meinen fetten wurstfingern verklickt - sry -.-


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tut euch nur zusammen Windows Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey ich hab echt nicht gegen MacOS; gäbs das für den Pc würd ichs mir holen.
Aber man muss trotzdem nicht mit Gewalt schlechtes an Windows suchen.
Btw. erklär mir mal was die mit diesem Patent hier anfangen wollen: http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?...;RS=20090265214



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Haben auch alle brav ihre Uhren zurückgestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach mist, es ist noch gar nicht 9 Uhr? ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Oktober 2009)

Im Gerätemanager werden aber leider nur etwas Angezeigt,wofür Treiber installiert sind..


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Im Gerätemanager werden aber leider nur etwas Angezeigt,wofür Treiber installiert sind..


Wenn es eine OnBoard-Soundkarte ist würde ich den Mainboardnamen googlen, dann findest auch raus welcher Chip da drauf ist.


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Oktober 2009)

Hm,laut ihm war die Soundkarte seperat enthalten.
Eine möglichkeit ohne den PC aufzuschrauben gäbe es nicht,oder?


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm,laut ihm war die Soundkarte seperat enthalten.
> Eine möglichkeit ohne den PC aufzuschrauben gäbe es nicht,oder?



Also im Gerätemanager müsste das Teil trotzdem auftauchen auch wenn keine Treiber vorhanden sind, dann steht halt ein Fragezeichen dabei.
In den Eigenschaften findest du dann unter Deteils die HardwareID und die kannst du dann googlen, vll findest so etwas.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tut euch nur zusammen Windows Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast recht! wie im Kinder Garten! Es kommt einer mit einer Mac Puppe und die andern habe eine Windows Puppe, Die Mac Puppe war teuer und  ist im preist leistung Verhältnis überteuert. Das schiebt der den andern unter die Nase "hey meine Puppe hat eine Gewher bevor euer eins hatte etc.... " Die andern die eine Windows Puppe haben füllen sich angesprochen und genervt, weil es sie nicht interessiert und da durch begannen die andern 19 Kinder Garten Kinder die eine Windows Puppe haben, das eine Kind zu verhauen der eine MAC Puppe hat.


----------



## Ogil (25. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm aber wenn ichs mir genau überlege...wer hatte nochmal die erste Grafische Oberfläche? Und haben dann alle andere das nachgemacht oder neu erfunden? ;D


Naja - zuerst erschienen war Mac OS im Jahre 1984, im Jahr 1985 wuerde Windows 1.0 veroeffentlicht (seit dem Interface-Manager von 81 in Entwicklung). Zu dieser Zeit wurde allerdings auf vielen Systemen an grafischen Oberflaechen gewerkelt (fuer C64 erschien z.B. 1986 GEOS - was wie Windows 1.0 ebenfalls stark an Mac OS erinnerte). Das Mac OS hatte auf jeden Fall eine Vorreiterrolle inne!

Allerdings ist es immer Bloedsinn von "der hat's erfunden - und der hat's nachgemacht" zu sprechen. Viele dieser Sachen waren zu etwa der gleichen Zeit in Entwicklung, viele "Erfindungen" sind einfach nur logische Schlussfolgerungen aus vorhandenen Problemen. Anstatt immer vom Nachmachen zu reden sollte wir doch lieber ueber all die nuetzlichen Funktionen froh sein, die uns moderne Betriebssysteme zur Verfuegung stellen.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Kennt zufällig jemand was passendes? Ich suche auch 2 Teile (Fernsehtisch&Schreibtisch) nur in der gleiche Farben aber ähnlich in der Aufmachung..

So wie bei ihm im ersten Bild.. :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - zuerst erschienen war Mac OS im Jahre 1984, im Jahr 1985 wuerde Windows 1.0 veroeffentlicht (seit dem Interface-Manager von 81 in Entwicklung). Zu dieser Zeit wurde allerdings auf vielen Systemen an grafischen Oberflaechen gewerkelt (fuer C64 erschien z.B. 1986 GEOS - was wie Windows 1.0 ebenfalls stark an Mac OS erinnerte). Das Mac OS hatte auf jeden Fall eine Vorreiterrolle inne!



Ich hab da schon vorher gegoogelt bevor ich was behaupte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Alto


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm aber wenn ichs mir genau überlege...wer hatte nochmal die erste Grafische Oberfläche?


Dies war der Xerox Parc (Palo Alto Research Complex). In den 70 er Jahren entstanden im Xerox Parc die Technologien die auch heute noch die Computerwelt bestimmen:

die erste voll objektorientierte Programmiersprache Smalltalk - Bis in die 90 er Standard für die objektorientierte Programmierung

Das Ethernet

und die grafische Benutzeroberfläche (GUI - Graphical User Interface)


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dies war der Xerox Parc (Palo Alto Research Complex). In den 70 er Jahren entstanden im Xerox Parc die Technologien die auch heute noch die Computerwelt bestimmen:
> 
> die erste voll objektorientierte Programmiersprache Smalltalk - Bis in die 90 er Standard für die objektorientierte Programmierung
> 
> ...



siehe oben^^


----------



## Ogil (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok - das ist richtig. Ich bezog mich halt eher auf Heimcomputer. Insgesamt war es der Alto, ein gewisser Steve Jobs hatte diesen sogar besichtigt und die Idee der grafischen Oberflaechen zuerst (83) fuer den Lisa uebernommen und dann auch (84) fuer den Macintosh angepasst. Hier hat es eine interessante Uebersicht (mit Bildern) dazu.


----------



## Xerivor (25. Oktober 2009)

Er soll sich Everest Home Edition runterladen...


----------



## Caramon (25. Oktober 2009)

Prinzipiell gute Idee, leider erkennt Everest nicht jedes Mainboard. 

Meins z.B. auch nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix zu den Gehäusen: Seh ich persönlich genau gleich wie Rethelion. Wenn du sparen willst, dann nimm das Midgard, ansonsten würde ich das HAF nehmen.


----------



## Ogil (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe das Storm Scout - und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Fuer den Preis macht es einen super Eindruck und die Verarbeitung ist klasse.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd ja auch das HAF nehmen, wenn es denn von innen Schwarz wär :>
Beim Midgard passt mir das Seitenteil nicht so ganz.
Beim Storm Scout stört mich der Tragegriff.

Ach... ich hab irgendwie überall was auszusetzen


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Okay , anscheinend hat keiner ne Idee :<




Du bist einfach zu wählerisch.. :x_


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Soa ich hol mir jetzt auch ein Asgard uns sägs auseinander;
Jedenfalls hätte ich Lust dazu wo ich mir so die Worklogs auf Hardwareluxx anschau ;D

EDIT: @Asoriel: Kann man das untere Meshgitter in der Front irgendwie entfernen?
EDIT2: Ohne es großartig zerstören zu müssen^^


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist euch alle irgendwie zu langweilig? Ihr wisst schon, daß unser Dasein hier auf Erden zeitlich begrenzt ist, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Achso? Jetzt hast du meine Träume zerstört..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Achso? Jetzt hast du meine Träume zerstört..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, Kopf hoch. Bei euch Berlinern könnte es ja anders sein. Unkraut vergeht ja bekanntlich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Hrhr , ich wusste es! Berlin <3_


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

So, hab mich jetzt entschieden. Ich kauf mir das Gehäuse nach Zufallsprinzip. Ein Würfel nehmen und rollen. 1/4 = K62, 2/5 = HAF, 3/6 = Midgard :>


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Und wie sollen wir das überprüfen das du dich nicht selbst sabotierst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Indem DU mir eine Webcam schickst, und ich das ganze dann aufnehme, oder per Live-Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Oktober 2009)

oder durch einen http://www.agitos.de/zufallsgenerator.html


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Das HAF hat ein Kumpfel von mir. Der ist überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Kann ich auch verstehen, denn das Ding hört sich manchmal an, wie ein Vibrator.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ist das auch kein Zufall. Weil, alles was von Menschen gemacht wurde, kann nie zu 100% Zufall sein. Etwas das aus der Natur kommt, kannt zu 100% Zufall sein. 

Hmm, wer hatte hier denn sonst noch das HAF, weil wenn das wirklich so laut ist .

Edit: 1. Versuch = 4 bei dem Generator.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Lüfter an sich sind garnicht mal so laut, aber es entstehen Vibrationen, die sich sehr unvorteilhaft auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Die Geräusche kommen dann vom Gehäuse.


----------



## Meriane (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das K62 und bin sehr zufrieden. Machst nix falsch wenn du das nimmst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> EDIT: @Asoriel: Kann man das untere Meshgitter in der Front irgendwie entfernen?
> EDIT2: Ohne es großartig zerstören zu müssen^^



Ja kannst du, sollte sogar recht einfach gehen. Das ist einfach nur mit umgebogenen Laschen gehalten, die biegst du zurück und schon kannst du es rausnehmen.

Hab jetzt übrigens fast meinen Deckel fertig.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2009)

_Gefällt mir immer mehr , sieht echt gut aus!

Der Kühler ist auch mal richtig geil , um das jetzt einfach mal so zu sagen :x_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, der Kühler ist echt geil. Ich hoff nur, dass der auch reinpasst. Ich beseitige jetzt mal ein wenig Chaos und dann bau ich die Hardware ein.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Jemand eine Ahnung warum ich mir bei Caseking keine Bilder mehr anschauen kann? Also diese kleinen rechts werden angezeigt, wenn ich auf eines draufklicke erscheint zwar dieses Fenster, aber ich seh das große Bild nicht, sondern nur die kleinen Vorschaubilder an der Seite :/


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

genau das Selbe war bei mir auch. Bei mir hing es entweder mit ABP oder Kaspersky zusammen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, musste ich caseking.de auf die Whitelist setzen bei Kaspersky, danach hat es geklappt.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab caseking auf die Whitelist getan, geht aber immernoch nicht :/


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

Rechtsklick auf Kaspersky => Einstellungen => Inhaltsfilterung => Anti-Banner => Einstellungen => Weiße Liste => hinzufügen => "caseking.de"


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Genau das hab ich ja gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

komisch...bei mir hat das geholfen. Vielleicht doch ABP?


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich garnicht auffem Rechner 

Erstmal was essen jetzt.

Edit: So, wieder da. Grad Java installiert (eigentlich nur weil da bei Eigenschaften iwas mit Java stand und ich das nicht hatte) und jetzt gehts. Denke aber nicht das es dadran lag. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: So, wieder da. Grad Java installiert (eigentlich nur weil da bei Eigenschaften iwas mit Java stand und ich das nicht hatte) und jetzt gehts. Denke aber nicht das es dadran lag. :>


vielleicht hatte die Seite ein kurzes Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gerade geschaut wo meine G15 ist! die ist im moment in Köln :/


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Kurz eher weniger, war ja schon seit Tagen so das ich mir da keine Bilder angucken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Kurz eine Frage:
Ist es vielleicht doch die Graka?
Die GPU erreicht Temps von 90-114 Grad.
IDL: 90 Grad
WoW: 104-114 Grad (Haarscharf an der Grenze zum Tod!)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123874
Danke im voraus!
Netzteil getauscht, erhöhte den WoWgenuss von 15 auf 60 Min!
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

@Wagga: Sitzt der Kühler richtig auf der Grafikkarte, sind die Kühlrippen frei von Staub und läuft der Lüfter richtig(evtl im CCC mal auf 100% stellen)?
Normal dürfte die ned so warm werden, ansonsten hast du vll einen Lüfter übrig denn du testweise zur Unterstützung an der Grafikkarte anbringen kannst?


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Lüfter sitzt richtig!
Bei ATI- Overdrive wird mir angezeigt!
CPU Clock 625 MHZ (Standartwert)
Memory Clock 993MHZ (Standartwert)
Temperatur: 90 ° C
Sind die Defaultswerte!
Wo kann ich das den EInstellen.
Danke im voraus! 
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Im ATI-Overdrive Menü müsstest normal einen Haken setzen können bei "Enable Manual Fan Control" und dann kannst den Regler einstellen.
Auf wieviel % läufte der denn momentan?


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2009)

Da es ja immer kälter wird, wird es mal Zeit sich wieder ne gescheite Jacke zuzulegen und ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten bis die Jacke kommt ..

http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...stomer_reviews2


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Läuft auf 50 %
Danke im voraus!

Current Values:
GPU Clock: 625 MHZ Memory Clock: 993 MHZ
GPU Clock:
Memory Clock: 993 MHZ
MFG, Wagga
Sollte ich es testweise reduzieren
VOn 625 auf 600 und von 993 auf 900 MHZ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da es ja immer kälter wird, wird es mal Zeit sich wieder ne gescheite Jacke zuzulegen und ich kann es nicht mehr abwarten bis die Jacke kommt ..
> 
> http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...stomer_reviews2



Nicht gerade mein Kleider Stile. sieht aber nett aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2009)

Darauf ne dunkle Jeans, Famous T-Shirt drunter und Chucks als Schuhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig.


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,
mal eine Frage an diejenigen,die hier Aion spielen.

Wielange brauch den dass Spiel bei euch zum Starten,also wielange hängt ihr im Bildschirm wo nur "NcSoft" druff steht?

Wenn ich bei mir auf Ausgeglichen gestellt hab,dauerts ca 2-3 minuten,auf höchstleistungen 30sec-1min.

Benötigt ein schnelles Starten da wirklich soviel Zeit?

Btw,bin im Pseudo-Vollbild. Aber soviel ausmachen tuts wohl nicht,immrehin haben die fps zahlen nur einen unterschied von 5-10% zum Vollbild.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, vielleicht 10 - 15 Sekunden. Länger nicht :>


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Werde die Graka anschicken?
Oder meint ihr es liegt nicht an der?
Wie sieht es bei Alternate mit der Reklamation aus und dem Umtausch?
Graka bei Alternate am 01.08.2008 gekauft.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2009)

Okay an welchem verdammten Drecksgrund kann es liegen, dass mein vermaledeiter dämlicher DrecksPC beim starten von Gothic 2 einfach neustartet?


----------



## Wagga (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Neustart bei Bluescreens aus.
Systemsteuerung->Leistung und Wartung->System->Erweitert->Starten und Wiederherstellen->Einstellungen->Automatisch Neustart durchführen [Haken raus]


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt nichtmal nen verdammten Bluescreen!
Es kommt normal der Splashscreen, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, also das Spiel will starten... 1-2 Sekunden später *puff* Neustart...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand eine Lüftersteuerung empfehlen, die auch optisch zum K62 passt?

Edit: Hab im Moment die hier im Blick: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...ack::11003.html
Edit2: Dann bräuchte ich noch 5 Lüfter. 2x120mm möglichst Silent. Einer davon soll auf den Mugen2. Dann noch 3x140mm mit roten LED's. Auch möglichst Silent.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2009)

Und jetzt darf ich nichtmal FEAR 2 spielen -.- Es kommt nur noch "Failed to initialize Client - unable to load Game Resources"

Langsam glaube ich dieses verdammte Dreckding hat was gegen mich -.-


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie ging das nochmal? "Das größte Problem sitzt immer vorm Monitor." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Ding da gleich nicht hinmacht kann ich ihm ja gerne mal zeigen was für ein Problem ich für ihn darstellen werde!


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

warum nicht den Mugen mit 2 Lüftern ausstatten? Bringt einiges! Ansonsten kann ich dir die Coolermaster empfehlen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Case_...l3=Case+Modding 
Davon hab ich selbst 3 Stück hier. Sind zwar blau, aber baugleich. Auf 12V genügend Durchsatz, auf ~7V leise.

Richtig edel sind natürlich die Enermax Apollish. Gefallen mir optisch zwar nicht so, aber die Werte sind top: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae.../?baseId=584424

Auch schon verbaut habe ich die roten Zalman: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Case_...l3=Case+Modding
Auf 12V machen die gut Krach, haben aber nen hohen Durchsatz. Auf 5V geregelt aber nicht so silent wie die Coolermaster auf 7V.

Mein Tipp fürs Case wären die Coolermaster. Günstig und gut. Für die CPU würde ich die Selben nehmen, damit es einheitlich aussieht.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Okay, denke dann 3mal die Enermax Apollish. Die kommen dann hinten ins Gehäuse und 2 auf die CPU. Find die sehen genial aus :>

Fehlen nur noch die 3 140mm Lüfter. Die Cooler Master find ich nicht in 140mm.

Im Moment siehts so aus: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-64418


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

Rote 140er sind mir nicht bekannt. Einzig orange würde mir da einfallen, und das sind wirklich sehr sehr gute und _fast_ rot:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...0mm::11746.html


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Die habe ich auch schon gesehen. Sind allerdings weiss nicht rot beleuchtet. Und UV-aktiv sind die Dinger auch noch. Obwohl weiss + rot beleuchtet bestimmt auch geil aussieht :>

Bin dann jetzt bei 290&#8364; was genau 10&#8364; unter meinem Budget liegt, die sowieso fürn Versand draufgehen werden.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Oktober 2009)

bei mir laufen gerade 5 120mm von denen, die sehen einfach nur super aus und auf 5V unhörbar. Auf 12V machen die zwar Krach, haben aber auch nen entsprechenden Durchsatz.

Morgen wird Plexi gekauft und die Front gedremelt.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Gut, werd eh alles leise laufen lassen. Dieser Rechner soll mal Silent werden. Wenn ich mir im April dann eine neue Grafikkarte noch dazu kaufe, dann wenn möglich eine von den Edel-Dingern.


----------



## little Vulkan (26. Oktober 2009)

Mion,

hätte eine kurze Fragen zu Grafikkarten, würde mir gerne eine 5850 kaufen, ist aber im Moment schwer ranzukommen (überall nicht verfügbar).
Habe eine Firme gefunden die welche verkauft, allerdings nur von der Firma Powercolor.
Seind die Hersteller in der Verarbeitung nahe zusammen, oder gibt es da große Qualitätsunterschiede z.b beim Lüfter   ???????

Kann man eine Grafikkarte von Powercolor kaufen oder lieber auf Marken wie HIS, Gigabyte, Saphire etc warten ???????


----------



## Yaggoth (26. Oktober 2009)

little schrieb:


> Kann man eine Grafikkarte von Powercolor kaufen oder lieber auf Marken wie HIS, Gigabyte, Saphire etc warten ???????




Ich habe nichts bedenkliches über Powercolor gelesen in der letzen Zeit daher würde ich zugreifen.

Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine ATI-Karte aus der 5000er-Reihe im Einsatz gesehen und kann somit auch noch keine Vergleiche zwischen den Herstellern ziehen was die Lüftung angeht.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Oktober 2009)

little schrieb:


> Kann man eine Grafikkarte von Powercolor kaufen oder lieber auf Marken wie HIS, Gigabyte, Saphire etc warten ???????



Das finde ich ja lustig An sich ist Powercolor für solide Produkte bekannt, Sapphire dagegene verbaut meistens Schrott. Die Powercolor kannst du (wie jede andere HD5850) absolut bedenkenlos kaufen. Es sind nämlich alles exakt die selben Kühler, da es noch keinen gibt, der von Referenzdesign abweicht. Der einzige Unterschied liegt beim Sticker auf dem Kühler und dem Inhalt der Verpackung. Bei der Powercolor liegt sogar noch Dirt2 in der Packung. 
Ich persönlich würde zwar schauen, die von Club3D zu bekommen, das liegt aber einzig und allein am Design des Kühlers, der bei C3D von Stickern verschont wurde.


edit: Mindfactory ist doch bekloppt...die verscherbeln nen Q9550 für 160&#8364;! 
http://www.mindfactory.de/microsites.php/msID/MindStar


----------



## Niranda (26. Oktober 2009)

4x die selbe CPU... 4x unterschiedliche Preise... wtf xD

http://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.ph...g7q6iq9um7m3f5d

Was macht euch am Casemodden eig solchen spaß?
95% der zeit guggt man doch eh aufn BIldschirm... ^^
Ist bestimmt sunne männersache die ich nich kapier >_> ^^


----------



## Yaggoth (26. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 4x die selbe CPU... 4x unterschiedliche Preise... wtf xD
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.ph...g7q6iq9um7m3f5d
> 
> ...



Naja die eine ist im E0-Stepping (angeblich deutlich besser zu übertakten) dann haben wir Box und Tray... was der letzte mit weniger Watt sein soll... keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch klar. Das eine ist ne selektierte mit E0, die man eh bekommt. Das letzte ist der "neue" Q9550s. Der ist eben nur mit 65W TDP angegeben. In der Realität schauts anders aus: Das "S"-Modell spart im Vergleich zum normalen Q9550 keine 10W, da beim Q9550 die TDP sehr hoch angesetzt war/ist.


----------



## Niranda (26. Oktober 2009)

schon, aber für nen halben leien... "why ist der boxed billiger als unboxed? da stimmt doch was nicht!" xD

Aber beantwortet mir mal büdde die Casemoddingfrage :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde vermuten, dass es das gleiche Phänomen ist wie wenn Männer sich in der Garage ein Modelflugzeug bauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber beantwortet mir mal büdde die Casemoddingfrage :>


Uns Maennern fehlt halt der Hang zum Modden des eigenen Cases (Schminken, Behaengen mit Handtaschen und Schmuck) und als Ersatz modden wir halt das Gehaeuse unseres PCs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Uns Maennern fehlt halt der Hang zum Modden des eigenen Cases (Schminken, Behaengen mit Handtaschen und Schmuck) und als Ersatz modden wir halt das Gehaeuse unseres PCs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin eig auch recht "sauber", was das angeht sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw auf dashier bin ich vorhin gestoßen, als ich eine Domain auf denic.de prüfen wollte und hab das captcha falsch eingegeben... das entstand daraus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das "c" wegdenken xD

Nira xD


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh mein Gott, ich habe sooo kein Bock mehr wie beschissen kann der erste Schultag nach den Ferien schon sein ?

Ich sags euch....

Im regen zur Schule Fahren (mit Fahrrad)
Eine 6 in Mathe zurück bekommen
Was gesundes Essen wollen (Apfel) und dabei von einer Biene/Wespe in die Zunge gestochen werden (das tut so verdammt weh, das glaub man garnicht)
im Regen zurück fahren
Nachher Fahrschule


Wer bietet mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was gesundes Essen wollen (Apfel) und dabei von einer Biene/Wespe in die Zunge gestochen werden (das tut so verdammt weh, das glaub man garnicht)



Wie kann man sich von einer Biene/Wespe in die Zunge stechen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Erstaunlicher finde ich, dass es die Flatterviecher um diese Jahreszeit noch gibt.


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich von einer Biene/Wespe in die Zunge stechen lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja das wüsste ich auch gerne ich will abbeißen auf einmal tut das richtig weh an der Zunge, wusste net was das ist, bin später auf Klo hab geguckt und den Stachel noch rausgezogen >.<

Und ja laut so ne profi Typen aus dem Fernsehn, sollten die mitte September schon alle weg sein -.-


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Was macht euch am Casemodden eig solchen spaß?
> 95% der zeit guggt man doch eh aufn BIldschirm... ^^
> Ist bestimmt sunne männersache die ich nich kapier >_> ^^



Also mir gehts nicht darum was schönes aufm Schreibtisch zu haben sondnern eher darum zu sehen was man selbst alles machen kann und wies dann am Ende aussieht;
und beschäftigt ist man dadurch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja, Schule war heute besonders geil....

not.

Die ganze Decke im Pausenhof ist irgendwie weg, sieht aus wie am Frankfurter Flughafen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber beantwortet mir mal büdde die Casemoddingfrage :>



Mir persönlich macht alles Spaß, was mit basteln zu tun hat. Daher auch meine größten Hobbys: Casemodding und (vor allem) Modellbau. Das ist so filigran und dennoch muss es präzise sein. Da bastelt man Wochen/Monate und am Ende hat man etwas vollkommenes. Ist ein tolles Gefühl, etwas neues, funktionierendes und schickes zu erstellen. Außerdem: Der Weg ist das Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab heute übrigens mein Casetop fertig gestellt und Sleeve bestellt (schwarz/orange, MDPC-X).


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2009)

_Gefällt mir der Worklog!_





Asoriel schrieb:


> und Sleeve bestellt (schwarz/orange, MDPC-X).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Bester/schönster/geilster Sleeve wo giebt! (Ist mit Absicht so geschrieben ..)_


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Was wo Sleeve, will ich dann sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe du kriegst es gut hin!


----------



## Asoriel (26. Oktober 2009)

hoff ich auch. 

Bestellt habe ich schwarz:
http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sl...all-schwarz.htm

und orange: 
http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sl...mall-orange.htm

Sobald er kommt werde ich loslegen. Nils von MDPC-X verschickt normal sehr schnell, wird also wohl noch diese Woche kommen. Ist ja auch nur ein Brief und kein Paket.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sobald er kommt werde ich loslegen. Nils von MDPC-X verschickt normal sehr schnell, wird also wohl noch diese Woche kommen. Ist ja auch nur ein Brief und kein Paket.



Wenn alles gut geht ists Mittwoch oder Donnerstag schon bei dir ;D
Bei mir gings auch so schnell, wobei ich ja schon in der Nähe von München wohne.

Achja ich hät noch ne Frage zum Asgard, wieviel Platz ist den zwischen Mainboardtray und dem rechten Seitenteil? Bzw. ist da genügend Platz um die ganzen Kabel und sonen Schund dahinter zu verstecken?


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

hat der i7 8 Kerne?, sprich wegen Hyper-Threading, dabei wird jeder physiche Kern noch ein virtueller Kern zugeordnet.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (26. Oktober 2009)

aloha!
mal ne frage...
von nem kumpel fährt der rechner nich mehr hoch. also will er jetzt sein xp neu installieren und die festplatte formatieren. kann er mit knoppix booten um so auf seine wichtigen daten z.b. bilder ect. zugreifen und zu retten?


----------



## Drydema (26. Oktober 2009)

ja kann er


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Hat jetzt nichts mit Apple vs Microsoft zu tun, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nichts mit Apple vs Microsoft zu tun, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen



Fehlt da nicht das Apple Symbol?


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht das Apple Symbol?



Das ist glaube ich hinter dem Bildschirm, von daher kann man es nicht sehen, aber finde es cool, wie Windows 7 auf einem Apple Bildschirm präsentiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich hinter dem Bildschirm, von daher kann man es nicht sehen, aber finde es cool, wie Windows 7 auf einem Apple Bildschirm präsentiert wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist kein Apple, das ist ein stinknormaler All-In-One PC


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich weiß ja net: http://store.apple.com/de/product/M9179ZM/A?mco=MTE0NzEwMDM

Ähnelt sich zu stark.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

What the... 1800&#8364; für einen Monitor? Das ist aber arg viel :>

Mir egal ob das da im Hintergrund nen Apple ist oder nicht, Microsoft hat schon des öfteren Apple-PC's benutzt bei Veranstaltungen.


Wie brech ich nen Befehl ab, den ich via cmd.exe ausgeführt hab? Hab da eingestellt das nach 720Min PC ausgeht, wills aber auf 600 ändern. Bloss dann kommt das dieser Vorgang bereits geplant is


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Oktober 2009)

shutdown -a bricht den akuellen shutdown befehl ab


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Gut, hat geklappt - und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Was würdet ihr nehmen?

Nummer1: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-64418
Nummer2: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-64690


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2009)

Sieht wirklich etwas nach nem Cinema-Display aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie Shefanix schon gesagt hat, so abgeneigt scheint MS von Apples Hardware ja nicht zu sein.

Ich war heut übrigens den ersten Tag im Uniklinik Rechenzentrum wegen dem 2 wöchigen Praktikum... ich hab noch nie so viel Dell auf einem Haufen gesehen. Wenn man da ein Serverrack aufmacht sieht man von oben bis unten nur Dell PowerEdges, die haben wohl einen Vertrag mit Dell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2009)

_Ich find diesen Zor so geil.. :X


/Edit : Öhm..aua..? Klick mich!

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich etwas nach nem Cinema-Display aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viele Firmen laufen mit Dell, in der wo ich arbeite ist auch alles Dell.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Oktober 2009)

a + c = d
a x b = C
c - b = b
a x 4 = d

Für jeden Buchstabe eine passende Zahl.

Kann mir jemand helfen?^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Warte kurz, ich mach das fertig. ^^


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

a = 2, b = 3, c = 6, d = 8 (davon ausgehend, dass c und C das gleiche sind)

PS: Ich ueberlege an einer xBox360 - aber bin mir irgendwie unsicher. Los - Argumente dafuer und dagegen! Warum xBox360 statt am PC zu zocken?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

a = 2
b = 3
c = 6
d = 8

Edit: Da Aktualisiert man nicht und dann sowas :/


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Oktober 2009)

360 = gemütlicher am TV auf der Couch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Oktober 2009)

danke schön, auch wenns niemand glauben wird aber bin zum gleichen Zeitpunkt drauf gekommen -> aktualisiert und es steht da xD


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Warum willst das überhaupt wissen? 

Ich bin da voll verkehrt rangegangen, wollt erst mit ner Matrix (oder Matriz?) da rangehen, bis ich dann gemerkt hab das es auch einfacher geht xD


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Oktober 2009)

Meine Freundin spielt grad nen Spiel auf dem DS wo so ein Rätsel vorkam^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich find diesen Zor so geil.. :X
> 
> 
> /Edit : Öhm..aua..? Klick mich!
> ...





Was lustig ist: http://z0r.de/?id=1282

und http://z0r.de/?id=490


----------



## pampam (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> a = 2, b = 3, c = 6, d = 8 (davon ausgehend, dass c und C das gleiche sind)
> 
> PS: Ich ueberlege an einer xBox360 - aber bin mir irgendwie unsicher. Los - Argumente dafuer und dagegen! Warum xBox360 statt am PC zu zocken?




Dafür: Gute und günstige Konsole, gutes Gamepad, gute Spiele und viele Spiele erscheinen für ne Konsole früher als für PC

Dagegen: Internet spielen kostet, Gamepad gibts auch für PC, kein Blu Ray (wohl ein großer vorteil der PS 3), Spiele kostet für Konsolen meist ein paar € mehr als für PC, angeblich haben einige Leute Probleme mit überhitzung


Ich würde eher eine PS 3 kaufen (zumindest seit es die slim gibt). Da hast gleich Blu Ray dabei und das Spielen übers Internet kostet auch nichts.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Oktober 2009)

Oh es gibt (meinen) thread immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Franky, dein Thread? Den hat doch Sebi aufgemacht 

Kleiner RPG-Suchti, du!


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Oktober 2009)

und es ist ein wlan stick in der ps3  eingebaut, bei der xbox kostet der 70euro !


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Oktober 2009)

Es war meine idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die is noch in irgend einem veralteten post vergraben. ^^ Ich war halt zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Achso, na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast immernoch dein "Dorf-DSL"? ;D


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Oktober 2009)

jaja ._.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist ja noch alles beim alten *hust*


Soundsystem, 2.1, Marke egal, Preis max. 100 - 120&#8364; gesucht.
Edit: Schwarz sollte es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Oktober 2009)

gidf.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mal die:
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...aKKCKngOO_dCiCw

Hab keinen direkten link gefunden. Aber die sind billig und net mal so schlecht.. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Hätte ich zu dir auch sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gehofft hier aus dem Forum könnte mir jemand was vorschlagen.


----------



## Tronnic² (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja war ja nur spaß ^^ hab ja den Beitrag nochmal editiert ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dann ist ja noch alles beim alten *hust*
> 
> 
> Soundsystem, 2.1, Marke egal, Preis max. 100 - 120&#8364; gesucht.
> ...


Logitech R-20 !! einziges Minus ist das man die Bassstärke nicht Regeln kann und manchmal zu viel bums drin is aber sonst top allerhöchstens im Windows den Bass runter drehen, + ist PReisgünstig und der Klang ist gut, also finde ich


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Dafür: Gute und günstige Konsole, gutes Gamepad, gute Spiele und viele Spiele erscheinen für ne Konsole früher als für PC
> 
> Dagegen: Internet spielen kostet, Gamepad gibts auch für PC, kein Blu Ray (wohl ein großer vorteil der PS 3), Spiele kostet für Konsolen meist ein paar € mehr als für PC, angeblich haben einige Leute Probleme mit überhitzung
> 
> Ich würde eher eine PS 3 kaufen (zumindest seit es die slim gibt). Da hast gleich Blu Ray dabei und das Spielen übers Internet kostet auch nichts.



Ich habe halt vor mir neben meiner Wii (ist halt nett um z.B. was mit der Freundin zu zocken oder bissl GH zu schrammeln - aber nix fuer Core-Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) noch eine andere Konsole zuzulegen. Einfach um gemuetlich aufm Sofa zu hocken und entspannt bissl zu datteln. Grade Spiele wie Autorennen oder Spiele denen man anmerkt, dass sie ohnehin nur fuer den PC portiert werden (und dann eine fuer den PC hakelige Steuerung haben) wuerde ich halt lieber da zocken. 

Was mir jetzt an der Xbox360 besser gefaellt (als an der PS3) ist auf jeden Fall der Controller und zum Teil sind es auch die Exklusiv-Titel. BluRay ist zwar nett - aber nicht wirklich ein Muss, kaufe mir ohnehin keine DVDs/BluRays sondern leihe nur ab und an mal DVDs aus. WLan braeuchte ich nicht, da mein Router eh in der Naehe meines TVs steht. Ich glaube es wird wirklich eine Xbox360 werden - zumal es da hier auch grad ziemlich nette Angebote gibt...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Oktober 2009)

DvD's gehen auf Xbox360 und wenn man Bluray haben will kauft man sich das zusatz Laufwerk^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2009)

Würde diese Boxen vorschlagen, etwas teurer, aber gut: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-2300-2-1-THX...2966&sr=8-3

oder etwas für den kleineren Geldbeutel

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z-4e-PC-Laut...3162&sr=8-1

Persönlich würde ich die billigeren nehmen, die hat mein Bruder und das ist einfach nur ordentlich was man für den Preis bekommt, super Sound und einfach Klasse

Top!


----------



## Rethelion (26. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> DvD's gehen auf Xbox360 und wenn man Bluray haben will kauft man sich das zusatz Laufwerk^^



Mit den Zusatzkosten kann man sich dann aber auch gleich eine PS3 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner und bereue es nicht mich gegen eine Xbox entschieden zu haben; wobei man bei mir nicht von entscheiden sprechen kann^^

Was kann die XBox eigtl netzwerkmässig? Bei der PS3 kann ich mir z.B. Musik, Bilder und Videos über eine Netzwerkfreigabe von meinem PC anschauen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es eine Xbox werden solte würde ich die Bündel empfehlen! 

1. http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-Konsole-Elit...282&sr=8-14
2. http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-Festplatte-W...317&sr=8-18


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Oktober 2009)

Xbox kann das selbe und Xbox kann von einem USB Speichergerät auch alles öffnen am Gamepadport^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Toll, jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden. Entweder Sound-System + Gehäuse  oder Silent-Gehäuse ganz nachem meinem Geschmack


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es wird dieses Bundle werden. Und dazu noch Fable2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2009)

_Gute Wahl , vorallem das extra Spiel.. ;-)_


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden. Entweder Sound-System + Gehäuse  oder Silent-Gehäuse ganz nachem meinem Geschmack


das OCZ netzteil gibts das auch irgendwo in deutschland zu dem preis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja - Fable war ja schon super, wenngleich auch sehr sehr sehr sehr kurz. Hoffe, dass Fable2 da ein bissl laenger beschaeftigt. Und die anderen Spiele werden mich sicher auch eine Weile bei Laune halten koennen. Ich hoffe es zumindest - denn von MMOs hab ich irgendwie grad die Nase voll.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich eher weniger, außerdem ist das doch eh auf Deutsch eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß, die sollen das mal bei hardwareversand einführen, will dezember neue Graka+NT kaufen und das wär schon cool^^


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - Fable war ja schon super, wenngleich auch sehr sehr sehr sehr kurz. Hoffe, dass Fable2 da ein bissl laenger beschaeftigt. Und die anderen Spiele werden mich sicher auch eine Weile bei Laune halten koennen. Ich hoffe es zumindest - denn von MMOs hab ich irgendwie grad die Nase voll.



_Das wird aufjeden Fall umfangreicher - mach dir keine Sorgen :-)

Ausserdem wurde ja Fable3 angekündigt , allein das spricht schon für die Box.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halo ist nicht so mein Fall , und Forza ist mal richtig geil.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2009)

Fable 2 ist eine Gute Wahl! also wenn man die neben Quest macht beschäftigtes einen lange, wenn man nur der Hauptstory folgt ist es leider zu schnell durch gespielt!


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2009)

So entschieden, hol mir den Lichtshow-Silent kram. Bloss keine Ahnung wegen der Lüftersteuerung. Die Enermax soll man am besten ohne betreiben. Und wegen den 3 Xigmatek eine kaufen lohnt glaube ich auch nicht :>


----------



## Falathrim (27. Oktober 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> jaja ._.


Mach mal deine Sig kürzer...Forenregeln und so



Shefanix schrieb:


> Soundsystem, 2.1, Marke egal, Preis max. 100 - 120€ gesucht.
> Edit: Schwarz sollte es sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du nen MediMax in der Stadt hast, schau da mal vorbei...vor zwei Wochen hatten die das Z-2300 für 111€ im Angebot...ansonsten wie gesagt das Z-4, das hab ich selber und ich bin hochzufrieden...für 70-100€

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a110388.html


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So entschieden, hol mir den Lichtshow-Silent kram. Bloss keine Ahnung wegen der Lüftersteuerung. Die Enermax soll man am besten ohne betreiben. Und wegen den 3 Xigmatek eine kaufen lohnt glaube ich auch nicht :>



Las die Lüftersteuerung weg und bau dir einen Adapter auf 7V,bzw. 5V.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

27/10/2009 7:15 OUT FOR DELIVERY 

Freue meine Ersatz G15 kommt heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man paar tage lange nur eine 0815 Tastatur benutzt weiss man so ne G15 zu schätzen.


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird dieses Bundle werden. Und dazu noch Fable2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind die UK-Bundles immer so billig oder ist das eine vorübergehende Aktion? Wenn das zeitlich begrenzt ist, muss ich da fast zuschlagen. 230€ für eine Xbox Elite plus 3 Spiele ist ja fast schon unglaublich, verglichen mit den deutschen Preisen.


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja - die Preise sind halt unabhaengig von irgendwelchen Wechselkursen festgelegt und ich wuerde sagen, dass es vor allem dann guenstig wirkt, wenn man in Euros umrechnet (beim aktuell jaemmerlichen Kurs). Aber ja - ich denke der empfohlene Preis fuer die Xbox360-Elite ist im UK £199 - und die verschiedenen Spielelaeden bieten halt nette Bundles an um die Kaeufer fuer sich zu gewinnen. Sollte also keine voruebergehende Aktion sein...


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dank dir für die Antwort.
Mir jucken jetzt trotzdem gewaltig die Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Schneid sie ab! :X

Ne , Spass..also das Angebot ist wirklich nicht schlecht..hm.. :<_


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schneid sie ab! :X_



Für meinen Geldbeutel wäre das definitiv besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab meine Budget für den neuen TV schon um 300€ überzogen und jetzt kommt auch noch die Xbox ins Sichtfeld   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Naja..wie sagt man so schön? Man lebt nur einmal :-)

Und ich bin immer der Meinung (beim TV zB.) lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und was richtiges kaufen..besser als wenn man sich nachher ärgert.. :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Und ich bin immer der Meinung (beim TV zB.) lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und was richtiges kaufen..besser als wenn man sich nachher ärgert.. :-)_



Genau mit diesem Satz habe ich mich von 700€ auf 1000€ geschraubt. Immer mit dem nächst besseren Modell verglichen und dann gesagt: "Ach die hundert Euro machen den Braten jetzt auch nicht mehr fett." 
Aber stimmt schon. Man kauft sich so einen TV nur 5-10 Jahre (hoffe/denke ich) und ich hab dann auch keine Lust die 10 Jahre vor der Kiste zu sitzen und zu denken: "Hätteste damals ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben dann wäre der Rahmen jetzt noch nicht ausgeblichen, die ekelhaften Schlieren bei schnellen Bewegungen würden dich jetzt nicht nerven und der Sound wäre auch um einiges besser."


----------



## Yaggoth (27. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..wie sagt man so schön? Man lebt nur einmal :-)
> 
> Und ich bin immer der Meinung (beim TV zB.) lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und was richtiges kaufen..besser als wenn man sich nachher ärgert.. :-)_




Stimmt, nur sollte man für eine "Verbesserung" nur ausgeben was man hat... wer aufgrund dieses Satzes meint, er müsste den TV für 2500€ und nicht den für 1500€ kaufen obwohl er eigentlich nur 1500€ hat, der macht meiner Meinung anch etwas falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (27. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur sollte man für eine "Verbesserung" nur ausgeben was man hat... wer aufgrund dieses Satzes meint, er müsste den TV für 2500€ und nicht den für 1500€ kaufen obwohl er eigentlich nur 1500€ hat, der macht meiner Meinung anch etwas falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hat ja nicht gesagt das er 300 Euro ausgegeben hat die er nicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ansonsten Recht hast du, ich find immer wenn ich mir was neues Kaufe das ich viel zu wenig geld hab^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab gerade meine neue G15 erhalten, dachte super Bis mir was aufgefallen ist! 

die tasten sehen anders aus O.o 

die neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die alte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe wohle eine falsche Tastatur bekommen das mach mich richtig sauer! -_-

es sind mehre tasten die anders ausehen und teil weisse wir simbole wie @ auf Q gezeigt und net auf der 2 also super


----------



## Falathrim (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist das 100% normale Tastaturlayout, das jede deutsche Tastatur so hat, da ist nix falsch dran ;D

Hab mir mal wieder WoW gezogen und werd das jetz erstmal aufm Privatserver wieder anzocken <3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das ist das 100% normale Tastaturlayout, das jede deutsche Tastatur so hat, da ist nix falsch dran ;D



Ich bin aber Schweizer wir haben andre Tastaturen als ihr, also hat sich mein verdacht bestätigt das es die Deutschland Variante der G15 ist.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (27. Oktober 2009)

Na dann ab Beschwerde Schreiben! Ich hab auch das erste mal gelacht als mich ein Lichtensteiner fragte wie er das Tastastur layout ändern kann nach Windows Install, also Windows ist von Deutsch ausgegangen^^ ich hab ihn gefragt Deutsch ist doch richtig? und er meinte ne wir haben andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber as foto deiner alten Tasta ist echt Unscharf da erkennt man ja nix drauf^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich hab heute meine Ersatz G15 erhalten. Leider musste ich Festelle das es die Deutschland Variante ist nicht die der Schweiz! 

Ich frage mich was sie Gedenken zu tun? da ich nicht nochmals 4 Tag auf ein Ersatz gerät warten möchtet!  

Grüsse ***** *******

Das hab ich Genschieben :/


----------



## Asoriel (27. Oktober 2009)

Eben hat sich ein Kollege das 750i SLI gezackt. Mal gespannt, wann es ankommt, ich darf dann nämlich verbauen. Werde dann natürlich ein Bericht bzgl. OC-Tauglichkeit und sonstigen Features abliefern. Optisch gefällts jedenfalls.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Wär das anstatt SLI ein Crossfire-Board, würd ich mir das glatt auch gönnen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (27. Oktober 2009)

SLI und Crossfire kommt mir nie ins Haus, bääääähhh


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich hab heute meine Ersatz G15 erhalten. Leider musste ich Festelle das es die Deutschland Variante ist nicht die der Schweiz!
> 
> ...




Klar zustellen, das ist eindeutig eine falsche Tastatur, selbst ich habe eine Deutsche und die sieht defenitiv nicht so aus, ob das jetzt Österreich, Schweiz oder Deutschland ist, es die falsche. Da hast du vollkommen recht, aber das es die Deutsche Variante ist, ist  aber nicht richtig.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ne deutsche Tastatur, ich hab exakt die gleiche und wohne in... rate mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Entweder bin ich jetzt blöd... warum soll das ne Deutsche Tastatur sein, habe noch nie so eine gehsehn, ganz ehrlich, auf meiner Deutschen Tastatur aufm MacBook Pro und meiner G15 Refresh sieht so aus wie bei Sam Fischer ;O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

Deutsche http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Cherry_...rd_105_keys.jpg
Schweizer http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:KB_Swiss.svg

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tastatur


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, also doch Schweizer


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Das Ersatzgerät(BELEUCHTET auf dem Foto) ist ne deutsche Tastatur, was ihm als Schweizer nix nützt. :X


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Na, er wollte doch eine Deutsche haben, sieht man doch am Datum's von den Fotos. Enweder habe ich jetzt zu wenig geschlafen ^^

Okay, ich glaub ich mach da jetzt verwechselt, aber verstehen tu ich es immer noch nicht ^^

Ihr habt recht.


----------



## Nebola (27. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Würde diese Boxen vorschlagen, etwas teurer, aber gut: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-2300-2-1-THX...2966&sr=8-3
> 
> oder etwas für den kleineren Geldbeutel
> 
> ...



Die Z4 Boxen habe ich auch, habe die damals bei Saturn für 69€ gekauft, da gabs mal nen Tag wo keine Mehrwertsteuer + Sonderangebot war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisheute habe ich die sonst nie so billig gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terinder (27. Oktober 2009)

Heute sollte dann meine G19 daheim auf mich warten, mal schauen wie sie so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich meine alte G15 Old auswechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Mathematische Frage:
Können bei einer Quadratischen Gleichung(ax²+bx+c=0) a,b und/oder c gleich 0 sein?

Eigentlich bin ich ja aus dem Alter schon raus, aber wir programmieren jetzt eine Funktion die die Gleichung berechnet. Und ich weiss nicht ob ich da jetzt eine Abfrage erstellen soll, die abbricht sobald da eine 0 eingegeben wird.
Ich würde sagen, dass a nicht 0 sein darf; b und c das aber dürfen.

Was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß mit der G19, das ist auf jedenfall zurzeit die Gamer Tastatur Platz 1 (wenn man den Preis auschließt) würde gerne Logitech als Sponsor haben ;P


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Können bei einer Quadratischen Gleichung(ax²+bx+c=0) a,b und/oder c gleich 0 sein?
> ...
> Ich würde sagen, dass a nicht 0 sein darf; b und c das aber dürfen.


Naja - rein mathematisch spricht nichts dagegen, dass a=0 ist. Ist dann halt keine quadratische Gleichung mehr - aber immer noch eine gueltige mathematische Funktion. Hast dann halt eine Gerade...


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Um jetzt nochmal auf die Xbox360 zurück zu kommen Ogil..hast du "schon" eine bestellt?_


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - rein mathematisch spricht nichts dagegen, dass a=0 ist. Ist dann halt keine quadratische Gleichung mehr - aber immer noch eine gueltige mathematische Funktion. Hast dann halt eine Gerade...



Wenn aber ein logisches Ergebnis rauskommen soll, dann darf a nicht 0 sein,oder?
Also am ende soll nicht 5=0 dastehen^^


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn 5=0 stehen wuerde waere es ja keine Gleichung mehr.

Aber bei ax²+bx+c=0 und a=0 wuerde sich ja nur bx+c=0 ergeben - und daran ist ja nun nix unlogisch...


PS: Zur Xbox - ja - bestellt. Aber irgendwie kaspert der Shop rum -  bzw. meine Bank. Online etwas bestellen! Boese, boese! Haben die erstmal die Karte "vorsichtshalber" gesperrt und die Bestellung ist dadurch natuerlich geplatzt. Hab das zwar jetzt geklaert - aber dadurch wurde die Bestellung freilich verzoegert...


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Zur Xbox - ja - bestellt. Aber irgendwie kaspert der Shop rum -  bzw. meine Bank. Online etwas bestellen! Boese, boese! Haben die erstmal die Karte "vorsichtshalber" gesperrt und die Bestellung ist dadurch natuerlich geplatzt. Hab das zwar jetzt geklaert - aber dadurch wurde die Bestellung freilich verzoegert...



Ich werd morgen auch im UK bestellen. Allerdings bei amazon.co.uk, da gibts aktuell ein Konsole + 2 Vollpreisspiele (kann man sich aussuchen) Bundle für umgerechnet 224&#8364;. Dazu bestell ich mir noch Soul Calibur IV für 8£.

Link

Die beiden Vollpreisspiele werden wohl Fifa10 und Forza 3, da ich auf der Konsole meistens mit Freunden spiele. Da kommen Sportspiele nie schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (27. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mal ne Mathematische Frage:
> Können bei einer Quadratischen Gleichung(ax²+bx+c=0) a,b und/oder c gleich 0 sein?
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich ja aus dem Alter schon raus, aber wir programmieren jetzt eine Funktion die die Gleichung berechnet. Und ich weiss nicht ob ich da jetzt eine Abfrage erstellen soll, die abbricht sobald da eine 0 eingegeben wird.
> ...



Wenn das Ergebniss immer Null sein soll, dann ist es von x abhängig was eingesetzt werden darf, 0 ( bei a,b,c) darf aber immer eingesetzt werden, da eine Multiplikation immer 0 ist, wenn ein Multiplikator 0 ist.

Oder soll das eine Kurvenschar abbilden?


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen auch im UK bestellen. Allerdings bei amazon.co.uk, da gibts aktuell ein Konsole + 2 Vollpreisspiele (kann man sich aussuchen) Bundle für umgerechnet 224€. Dazu bestell ich mir noch Soul Calibur IV für 8£.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



_Wow , sind ja immer bessere Angebote unterwegs..mensch..jetzt bin ich wieder unentschlossen..-.-*_


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Willst auch  ne XBOX360 kaufen?, dann muss  aufjedenfall nen geiler Fernseher und das Top Game Halo dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_TV kommt so oder so und nein , Halo nicht..ist nicht mein Fall.._


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Halo ist in meinen Augen so ein Scheiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allein wie die Monster schon aussehen. Außerdem gehen Shooter mit Joypad meiner Meinung nach echt mal garnicht.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Ach ich lass den Teil mit der 0-Abfrage einfach raus, hauptsache die Basis funktioniert^^


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Halo ist in meinen Augen so ein Scheiß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Seh ich auch so..deshalb wirds aufjeden Fall nicht gekauft falls ich mir ne Box zulege.._


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Halo ist in meinen Augen so ein Scheiß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup, Halo 3 hab ich mir von zwei Gamesredakteuren aus unserem Haus auch ausreden lassen. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl das Bundle von Ogil genommen. Bei mir kommt die Xbox aber auch nur so früh ins Haus, weil ich auf einen Schlag eine Engelsgeduld in Sachen Grafikkartenkauf entwickelt hab. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich noch vor ein paar Wochen 350€ für eine 5870 ausgeben wollte und jetzt für 230€ eine Xbox360 Elite mit 3 Spielen bekomme, hab ich aktuell ein gutes Gefühl dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem interessiert es mich auch noch sehr was Nvidia diesen Winter auf die Beine stellt. Im Idealfall bekommt man die ATi Karten dann wieder hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Ich bin auch am überlegen was ich dann mache..PC behalte ich ja trotzdem - aber so ne Konsole is halt einfach super um sich einfach mal auf die Couch zu knallen und loszudaddeln..

Version 1 : Klick mich! 

Hier würde ich dann mit der Box bis zu Weihnachten warten und eher auf den PC eingehen..

Version 2 : Klick mich!

Hier wäre dann ein "schlechterer" und "nur" 22" Monitor für den PC , dafür aber die Box mit bei..(natürlich würde ich dann auch so ein Bundle kaufen , ist jetzt nur wegen dem Preis drin)..

Tjoa , ich bin halt am überlegen.. -_-_


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Oktober 2009)

hi buffis

ich habe mal ne frage kann man eigendlich die Partition auch umbenennen , ich habe mir mein os aus dummheit zerstößen , jetzt habe ich C und D . nun wollte ich C >>>> Windows umnennen geht das überhaupt ????


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Sicher geht das. Du kannst auch während des Windows-Betriebs die Laufwerksbuchstaben umbennen. Das is alles kein Thema. Die Adressierung bleibt ja die gleiche.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Rechtsklick -> umbenennen?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Oktober 2009)

wollte nur sicher gehen^^ nicht das ich wieder mein os verhaue bin ein meister drin xD


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dabei das OS draufgehen würden - Oha!

Hab endlich mein eigenes und diesmal sogar wieder originales Windows. Praktisch wenn Verwandte einen Computerladen haben und man Rabatt bekommt :>



> Las die Lüftersteuerung weg und bau dir einen Adapter auf 7V,bzw. 5V.



Ist das einfach/schwer zu machen? Hab nämlich gemerkt, das ich die Lüftersteuerung garnicht brauche, wär nur unnötige Geldausgabe.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist das einfach/schwer zu machen? Hab nämlich gemerkt, das ich die Lüftersteuerung garnicht brauche, wär nur unnötige Geldausgabe.



Also so einen Lüfter-Stecker kann man in wenigen Minuten modifizieren. Du brauchst halt nur einen Adapter von 4Pin(IDE) auf den 3Pin-Lüfter-Anschluss, der ist aber bei den meisen Lüftern dabei.
Und je nachdem wieviel Spannung du den Lüftern geben willst musst du nur die Kontakte des Steckers vertauschen.
GELB=12V;SCHWARZ=Masse;ROT=5V; -----=Lüfterkabel

So sieht die Belegung bei 12V aus:
O 
O
O                                        ------
O             ------

Für 7V müsstest du jetzt den schwarzen Pin, der neben dem gelben liegt, mit dem Rotem tauschen:
So sieht die Belegung bei 12V aus:
O             ------
O 
O 
O             ------


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich versteh's nicht ^^


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich versteh's nicht ^^



Hier wäre eine einfache Anleitung: http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. Oktober 2009)

wuuhuu, endlich ein Multitouchgame: R.U.S.E.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden wie ich das machen soll, glaub bin grade einfach zu verpeilt, oder bin einfach nur zu dumm :/


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Irgendwie hilft mir keiner bei meinen 2 Listen - so wie Shefa..hm..ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.._


----------



## Hans Würstchen (27. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Irgendwie hilft mir keiner bei meinen 2 Listen - so wie Shefa..hm..ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.._


Was für Listen?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei dir funktioniert auch nur die 1. Liste. Die würde ICH aber sowieso nehmen, weil ICH Xbox einfach nicht mag, und ICH einen 24" Bildschirm doch schon geiler find als 22".

Zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Da ich Konsolen nicht wirklich mag: No. 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Ich brauch aber neutrale "Bewertungen" :-) 

Nochmal : 

Liste 1 : Klick mich!

Liste 2 : Jetzt sollte sie funktionieren..

Warum auch immer wieder polnische Shops kommen..einfach nicht beachten.._


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Boxen, PC-Bildschirm und den ganzen Schund weglassen und dafür einen größeren TV nehmen, das ist mein Vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Naja , ich überleg schon die ganze Zeit.. :<

Im Dezember werd ich in ~1Woche nochmal 1000€ zusammenkriegen - jetzt überleg ich halt was sich zu welchem Zeitpunkt lohnt..von den 1000€ wird aufjeden Fall nochmal ein PC zusammengestellt (für wieviel weiss ich nicht..)_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, wenn ich jetzt die 2. Liste sehe, würde ich doch das nehmen. Leicht kleinerer Bildschirm gegen Konsole einzutauschen scheint mir doch recht annehmbar zu sein. Dachte da fällt noch mehr weg. Aber so passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Seh ich auch so , aber Rethi hat irgendwie Recht..wenn schon dann gleich nen größerer..ich muss morgen nochmal ausmessen wieviel Platz ich hab und wieweit ich weg sitze.. :<_


----------



## Desdinova (27. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich jetzt die 2. Liste sehe, würde ich doch das nehmen. Leicht kleinerer Bildschirm gegen Konsole einzutauschen scheint mir doch recht annehmbar zu sein.



Das würde ich so unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem den neuen TV gleich mit einer Xbox und guten Spielen einzuweihen setzt, zumindest bei mir, mehr Endorphine frei als ein paar Zoll mehr bei der PC-Peripherie. Aber die Entscheidung ist schwer. Ich kanns nachfühlen.
Mir gings ja schließlich auch fast 2 Monate so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Das mit dem größeren TV ist natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert. BluRays auf einem schönen 50" Plasma sind halt schon fast wie Kino...
Zum Glück war bei mir der Platz nur für 40" ausreichend, sonst wäre da wohl noch mehr Geld reingeflossen.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Was könnte man da noch schönes zu packen, das ich fast auf auf 300&#8364; +-10 komme? http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-64418


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Seh ich auch so , aber Rethi hat irgendwie Recht..wenn schon dann gleich nen größerer..ich muss morgen nochmal ausmessen wieviel Platz ich hab und wieweit ich weg sitze.. :<_



Also ich wollte ja anfangs auch einen 42"er kaufen, eigtl genau den selben Plasma von Panasonic wie du da hast. Durch den glücklichen Zufall bin ich dann an den 47"-TV gekommen und bin froh dass ich keinen kleineren hier stehen habe. 
Anfangs hatte ich bedenken wegen dem Abstand, der bei mir so 2,5-3,5m ist, und es war ungewohnt so riesige Bilder anzusehen, aber mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt.
Meine Eltern haben sich vor kurzem einen 42" ins Wohnzimmer gestellt und der sieht richtig lächerlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch dazu wird das Bild ziemlich in die Breite gezogen, wenn man auf Vollbild stellt und das hast halt bei einem größerem TV nicht.
Aber musst du wissen was dir besser gefällt.

Übrigens, ich stell mir grad vor was für einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch man mit den Teilen hier erleben muss:
http://www.maxxxware.de/uvp/aktuell_photofast.pdf

EDIT:



Shefanix schrieb:


> Was könnte man da noch schönes zu packen, das ich fast auf auf 300€ +-10 komme? http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-64418



Für was brauchst du 6 Lüfter?^^
Aber wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben willst: 
*Ersetze die Lüfter durch diese hier: http://geizhals.at/eu/a342339.html
*Statt dem Mugen nimmst den hier: http://geizhals.at/eu/a399121.html (verdammt is der günstig geworden^^)
*Das Netzteil ersetzt du durch ein gleichstarkes Bequiet/Cougar

Und dann dürftest du auf 300€ kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Ich werd da warscheinlich eh 70% Filme schauen und 30% Spielen (jetzt mal grob geschätzt..) somit wäre ein schön großer TV natürlich nicht schlecht..ach man..eigentlich könnte es so einfach sein..müsste halt nur nem Millionär das Portemonnaie aus der Tasche fallen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja , ich werd alles nochmal überdenken.._


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich schon so oft gedacht...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Lüfter sind hässlich und haben keine LED's
Der Megahalem ist derbe oversized für mich.
Netzteil will ich eins was farblich passt.

Zu der Sache mit den 6 Lüftern. 2 Enermax an dem Mugen, einer hinten ans Gehäuse. Und die Xigmatek - vorne einer und im Deckel 2. Need Silent und so :>


----------



## aseari (27. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal, ist es irgendwie arm, wenn mein Bruder (16 Jahre alt) wahrscheinlich ein Hörgerät braucht, weil er Schlagzeug spielt und nie Ohropax benutzt und allgemein seine Musik so laut macht, dass der Nachbar das mithören kann (wir haben ein neu gebautes Einfamilienhaus)??

Ich muss ihn mal auslachen, wenn ich ihn das nächste mal sehe...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist das Ernst gemeint, das dein Bruder warscheinlich eines benötigt? Wenn ja... Autsch! In dem Alter ziemlich heftig finde ich.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind hässlich und haben keine LED's
> Der Megahalem ist derbe oversized für mich.
> Netzteil will ich eins was farblich passt.
> 
> Zu der Sache mit den 6 Lüftern. 2 Enermax an dem Mugen, einer hinten ans Gehäuse. Und die Xigmatek - vorne einer und im Deckel 2. Need Silent und so :>



Hm mehr Lüfter ist aber so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Silent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hässlich empfinde ich die Lüfter nicht, eher edel^^
Bin aber auch jemand, dem die Noctualüfter gefallen; LEDs sind zwar schön und toll, aber wegen denen würd ich mich nicht für einen Lüfter entscheiden.
Und der Megahalems ist glaub ich sogar kleiner als der Mugen und von der leistung her sind beide gleichstark.

Naja insgesamt machts keinen großen Unterschied, aber du wolltest doch 300€ ausgeben^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber wenn nur durch sinnvolle Änderungen, oder hinzufügen eines anderen Artikels :>


----------



## aseari (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Shefanix: Das meinte der Arzt. Er muss nochmal zu einem Spezialisten, aber der Arzt vor Ort meinte, dass es wohl so kommen wird.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Gute Nach @ All..ich geht jetzt von meinen geizhals-Listen träumen und wenn ich morgen aufwache werd ich hoffentlich wissen was ich nu mache.. _


----------



## aseari (27. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na dann viel Glück


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Boxen, PC-Bildschirm und den ganzen Schund weglassen und dafür einen größeren TV nehmen, das ist mein Vorschlag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jepp, würd ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich dann eher einen Samsung LED-TV nehmen würde als einen größeren, aber das ist Geschmacksache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Die LED-Teile sind aber schweineteuer..da zahl ich für´n 40" fast doppelt soviel wie für den Plasma in 42".. :<_


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Jo, leider :/
Der 32" kostet ca. 700 Euro, aber ich würde den einem 'normalen' 42 ehrlichgesagt sogar vorziehen... die haben einfach ein hammergeiles Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die LED-Teile sind aber schweineteuer..da zahl ich für´n 40" fast doppelt soviel wie für den Plasma in 42".. :<_




Sag mal kannst du mir grobe Unterschiede der Plasma-Serien von Panasonic erklären?

so z.B. zwischen V10, G15, GW10, S10? Die Beschreibung auf der Panasonic-Webseite lässt doch stark zu wünschen übrig... da wird kaum ein Unterschied aufgezeigt... (mal abgesehen vom Preis)

Ich bin gedanklich momentan grob bei nem 46er... Wenn Heimkino dann richtig :-)


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Also , ich ordne sie einfach mal nach Bildqualität (Kontrast/Schwarzwert) - zumindest ist das meine Auffassung.. : 

S10,G15,GW10,V10 - das heisst aber keineswegs das der S10 schlecht ist , der ist schon recht Ordentlich..

Unterschiede sind sicherlich noch die Anschlüsse/Tuner - ich hab da selbst nicht ganz sooooo den Durchblick , da halt alles überm S10 (zumindest in 46") über meinem Budget ist und mich somit nicht wirklich interessiert.. 



/Edit : Vllt findest du ja hier die Unterschiede (bin grad zu faul ..)

S10 : Klick mich!
GW10 : Klick mich!
G15 : Klick mich!
V10 : Klick mich!


_


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> S10 : Klick mich!
> GW10 : Klick mich!
> ...




Mhm, es ist hier wirklich schwer sich zu entscheiden... GW10 oder G15 liegen als 46er preislich recht nah beieinander... Der V10 käme nur als 42er in Frage... Größer oder hochwertiger? mann mann mann... ich warte ja eh noch bis zum neuen Jahr, i.d.H. dass es bis dahin einen klaren Sieger oder eine Neuvorstellung gibt die mich vollends verwirrt :-) 

Samsung scheidet soweit ich das sehe als alternative zu Panasonic aus... ARSCH TEUER -_-


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Naja , ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis hat der Samsung PS50B650 - obwohl das alles Geschmackssache ist - am besten schaust du mal im Hifi-Forum nach :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja, schau wie Painschkes geschrieben hat im Hifi-Forum nach. Da kriegst du den umfassensten Überblick über die Features. Wenn du dann noch gute Testberichte suchst, bist du hier richtig: http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Mist, hab meine Kone geschrottet, und das schon vor langer Zeit. Ist mir grad erst aufgefallen. Treiber aktualisiert, wollt LED-Farben ändern und dann stand unten kein Gewicht mehr. Guck anne Maus. Hab das Ding bisschen falsch reingetan, jetzt ist innen was abgebrochen und der Sensor für die Gewichte ist im Eimer :/

Soll ich das Ding einfach an HWV schicken oder bei Roccat anfragen? Garantie hab ich ja noch :>


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage ist ob sie die Garantie anerkennen. Wenn kein von dir verschuldeter Defekt vorliegt hast du Anspruch auf Garantie. Da das Teil aber einwandfrei funktionierte und das jetzt nicht mehr tut, weil du -wenn auch aus Unwissenheit- was daran beschädigt hast ist das imo ne Kulanzsache, aber keine Garantieleistung mehr.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Man muss ja nich sagen das mans selber war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ja selbst Schuld schon, mehr oder weniger. Habs halt so rein getan wie es gepasst hat, war wohl nur etwas falsch ^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Um nochmal auf den Panasonic S10 zurückzukommen  , hier hat jemand Bilder gepostet und einen Erfahrungsbericht abgegeben : 

Klick mich! :-)_


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Um nochmal auf den Panasonic S10 zurückzukommen , hier hat jemand Bilder gepostet und einen Erfahrungsbericht abgegeben :
> 
> Klick mich! :-)_




Verlockend günstig...


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Stimmt , und mMn ein super TV - ich überleg ja immernoch ob 42" oder 46" :x_


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ja jetzt nen neuen Treiber für die Kone. Da kann man jetzt auch einstellen, das man in Winamp mit einer Taste leiser/lauter oder sowas macht. Halt Multimedia. Nur hab ich das Problem, das er bei mir den ganzen Windows-Sound UND den Sound von Winamp runterregelt. Kann man irgendwie in Windows einstellen, das die Sounoptionen von Hotkeys verschont bleiben?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Man muss ja nich sagen das mans selber war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das spielt dabei leider keine Rolle. Weil egal von wem: Für unsachgemäße Bedienung gibts in der Regel keine Garantieleistung. Die sind so klug festzustellen, was ein Defekt ist, sei er bauart- oder materialbedingt, oder ob es sich um unsahgemäße Bedienung oder gar um mutwillige Zerstörung handelt.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 kommt am 4.11. na toll ... ich hasse die post


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Am 4.11? Wo hast du denn bestellt Oo

Meins ist übrigens auch noch nicht da, wenn es morgen nicht kommt ruf ich mal bei Otto an.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Jo wie gesagt Hyrican AG stellen so fertig PC's her.. HEUTE bestätigungs Mail bekommen das es am 4.11 kommt o m g.. Lieferengpässe und so hat mir die Tussi vom Support erzählt ob es stimmt k.A. aufjedenfall find ich es nicht so super... Sie wussten ja wohl wieviel Vorbestellungen sie hatten


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nicht welche Festplatte ich mir kaufen soll. Spinpoint F1 oder F3 mit 500GB. Bei der F3 steht, das diese teils laut sein soll. Würde das durch die Entkopplung im K62 wegfallen? Weil die F3 ist günstiger als die F1, deshalb wäre mir die F3 lieber. Aber keine Lust auf son lautes Teil im Rechner :>

Edit:



> Es gibt ja jetzt nen neuen Treiber für die Kone. Da kann man jetzt auch einstellen, das man in Winamp mit einer Taste leiser/lauter oder sowas macht. Halt Multimedia. Nur hab ich das Problem, das er bei mir den ganzen Windows-Sound UND den Sound von Winamp runterregelt. Kann man irgendwie in Windows einstellen, das die Sounoptionen von Hotkeys verschont bleiben?



Brauch noch ne Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht welche Festplatte ich mir kaufen soll. Spinpoint F1 oder F3 mit 500GB. Bei der F3 steht, das diese teils laut sein soll. Würde das durch die Entkopplung im K62 wegfallen? Weil die F3 ist günstiger als die F1, deshalb wäre mir die F3 lieber. Aber keine Lust auf son lautes Teil im Rechner :>
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Ich würd die F3 nehmen; aber frag mal Asoriel, der ist doch so begeisert von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bisher nur die 1GB von der F3 kennengelernt. Und die ist, was Lautstärke betrifft Durchschnitt, würde ich sagen. Die 500er soll leise sein. Ansonsten hab ich hier bei mir eine 640er F1 Spinpoint und ich kann nicht behaupten, daß die laut wäre. Man vernimmt halt ein ganz leises Rattern, wenn sie am werkeln ist. Glaub nicht, daß die anderen da noch wesentlich leiser sein wären.

Zu entkoppeln wäre laut Test auf jedenfall die F1 und auch die F3 in der 1 TB Ausführung. Die 500er F3 war im Test in der Disziplin "Lautstärke" ziemlich weit oben zu finden.
In dem Vergleichstest waren auch noch WD, Hitachi und Seagate dabei. Sollte ich ihn noch finden, dann geb ich dir den Link.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Wär dir sehr dankbar wenn du den Test finden würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab meine Zusammenstellung wieder übern Haufen geworfen. Das OCZ Netzteil rausgeschmissen, soll angeblich Laut sein. Ich muss mir echt alles nochmal überdenken, aber hab ja noch anderthalb Monate


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Sony-Vaio-X-Duenns...t_38664036.html

Ist da Chip ein fehler unterlaufen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh da nur das richtige Notebook von Sony.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Dünnstes Notebook der Welt im Test


Glaub nicht , dass das Sony Notebook ist.


----------



## Ogil (28. Oktober 2009)

Oh noez - das duennste Notebook MUSS natuerlich von Apple sein! Wer lesen kann erfaehrt, dass das Sony Vaio X nur 14mm dick ist - das Apple MacBook Air ist an der dicksten Stelle 1,94cm dick.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dann mag es wohl das dünnste sein, aber von der Leistung, Desgine und dem Bildschirm brauch man erst garnet anfangen zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht auch ein bisschen dünner aus als das MBA finde ich und hat sogar ein integriertes UMTS-Modem an Bord, das ist echt nicht schlecht. Nur dieses braun auf dem Bild von Chip sieht ziemlich furchtbar aus.. in schwarz wärs sicher cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Preis ist ja aber ziemlich gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gut, dann mag es wohl das dünnste sein, aber von der Leistung, Desgine und dem Bildschirm brauch man erst garnet anfangen zu reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, sonst stinkt das Apple ziemlich ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Apple verwendet im übrigen auch nur billige TN-Panels. Die erscheinen nur hochwertiger, weil sie für den Preis von hochwertigen PVA-Panels verkauft werden.^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Hahaha , ich wusste schon das gleich so ne Antwort kommt..hab nur gesehen : 


3 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 0 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
3 Mitglieder: painschkes, EspCap, Klos
_


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gut, dann mag es wohl das dünnste sein, aber von der Leistung, Desgine und dem Bildschirm brauch man erst garnet anfangen zu reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gab es nicht schon ein dünneres von Dell?(sich auf die Suche begeb)
Und ist die Leistung vom Air wirklich so toll? 
Von der Ausstattung her würde es mir schonmal nicht gefallen: kein LanPort, nur 1USB und keinen VGA-Ausgang(nur DisplayPort).
Und laut soll es auch sein.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Hm... auf der Appleseite wird es immer noch als dünnstes Notebook der Welt angeboten : http://www.apple.com/de/macbookair/
Mal sehen wann daraus ein 'dünnstes Macbook der Welt' wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ja, das Air hat zumindest nen C2D mit 2,13 GHz und ne 9400M GT, das ist schon ganz nett für so ein flaches Teil.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.adamobydell.com/


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Bestimmt gleich mal den Hammer in die Hand genommen, bisschen druff geschlagen, okay passt, startet es?, ja.. alles klar. Passt.

EDIT: Dieses Notebook soll dünner sein, sieht etwas dicker aus.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder typisch, eben wollte ich ne Mail an Otto schreiben und fragen was eigentlich mit meinem Win7 ist und was seh ich : vor 5 Minuten haben sie mir geschrieben dass meine Lieferung das Lager verlassen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin zwar erst am Freitag nächste Woche wieder daheim, aber zumindest ist es mal verschickt ^^


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würd die F3 nehmen; aber frag mal Asoriel, der ist doch so begeisert von denen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war aber erstmal 2 Tage weg

Ich hatte schon so einige F1 im Einsatz (500GB und 1T und jetzt 2 F3 500GB. Vom subjektiven Empfingen her sind die F3s leiser, aber auch die F1 sind sehr leise. Entkoppelt aus dem Gehäuse raus nicht zu hören.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Und wie schauts sonst so aus? Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit sind bestimmt die F3 vorne oder? Dann hab ich auch noch was mit Oneplatter gelesesen bei den F3, und das die wegen nur einer Platte nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet wären, sondern nur als externe für Backups.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man sich ein Macbook kauft ist man schön blöd, die Leistung steht in keinem Verhältnis mit dem Preis. Apple ist im Grunde auch nur ein Blutsauger, ein ganz Gemeiner (auf einer Stufe mit der Musikindustrie) noch dazu.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 3,5" Festplatten bis etwa 65-70&#8364;?

Bräuchte Mindestens 500GB, möglichst sollte man diese auch Aufrecht hinstellen können.



Und mal offtopic.. Gerade in Aion einer aus der Gruppe "Wetten da kommt gleich was Legendäres?" und da kamen wirklich legendäre Kettenhandschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

Die F3s haben nur ein Platter, stimmt. Dass sie dafür nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet sind ist doch Blödsinn. Für solche Zwecke gibts eh die Raid-Version der F1.

Als ganz normale HDD in einem PC absolut geeignet. Beim lesen/schreiben ist die Platte sehr schnell und bleibt vor allem auch echt kühl (Idle 24°C bei mir, sitzt aber auch direkt hinter nem 120mm-Lüfter).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben laufen lassen ohne Raid0. Mit Raid0 sind es über 200MB/s, den Screenshot hab ich ja auch schon irgendwo gepostet.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ein Macbook kauft ist man schön blöd, die Leistung steht in keinem Verhältnis mit dem Preis. Apple ist im Grunde auch nur ein Blutsauger, ein ganz Gemeiner (auf einer Stufe mit der Musikindustrie) noch dazu.




Nur komisch das es so viele kaufen und die haben auch ganz bestimmt Ahung und kaufen nicht blind irgendwas ...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Damit bringst du mich gleich zu meiner nächsten Frage Asoriel, und zwar: Was hat es mit den Raid-Version der Platten auf sich, und was mit den Retail?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2009)

Es kaufen auch viele Leute für hunderte Euro die neueste iPod-Generation, obwohl es jeder vergleichbare mp3-Player auf dem Markt auch tut.
Es kaufen auch viele Leute das völlig überteuerte iPhone, obwohl mindestens die Samsung Modelle dem iPhone klar überlegen sind.

Apple ist mittlerweile aus welchen Gründen auch immer ne Marke die für nen anderen Lifestyle steht und das lässt sich Apple großzügig entlohnen. Die Leistung steht in keiner Relation zu den Preisen in Bezug auf deren Leistung. Es gibt in jedem Sektor den Apple betreibt Produkte die mindestens ebenbürtig sind und weit weniger kosten.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> die haben auch ganz bestimmt Ahung und kaufen nicht blind irgendwas ...



Glaubst du das wirklich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also MacOS ist schon ne tolle Sache und gäbe es das für den PC würd ichs mir höchstwahrscheinlich holen, aber die Hardware von Apple ist komplett überteuert. Und das wissen sie auch; wäre die Hardware nämlich so unglaublich toll, dann würden sie MacOS auch für nicht Macs freigeben, aber da würde halt keiner mehr MacBook, iMac und Co kaufen.
Und ja ein MacBook sieht schon nicht schlecht aus ;D


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur komisch das es so viele kaufen und die haben auch ganz bestimmt [keine] Ahung und kaufen nicht blind irgendwas ...


fix´d


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Nun gut, das sieht jetzt etwas lustig aus, aber wenn ich mir etwas teueres kaufe, muss ich doch mal ansatzweise Ahnung haben, wofür ich das kaufe und wofür ich es gebrauche oder?

Ich würde mit Sicherheit wetten, wenn ihr jetzt nicht auf den Geldbeutel schauen müsst, würdet ihr mir Sicherheit auch euch sowas kaufen, es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Preis. Wenn jetzt nen MacBook Pro  nur 600-900 Euro kosten würde, dann wäre bestimmt nicht son Aufstand, alles überteuert und so ... aber von den Sachen her, sind das wirklich Top Produkte.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Für das was in den Apple-Sachen drin ist, ist es aber einfach überteuert. Das kann man halt nicht ändern. Und einfach vom Preis wegschauen geht auch net.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ein Macbook bei 600 Euro liegt ist es kein Macbook mehr. So traurig das klingt.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in keiner Weise stimmt und was die Sache mit dem Ich-hab-auf-einmal-ne-Million-und-könnt-mir-kaufen-was-ich-will angeht:
Ich achte immer auf Qualität und wenn mir, unabhängig vom Preis jemand bessere Qualität bieten kann dann kaufe ich dort. Unabhängig vom Preis.
Ein iMac als Heimrechner wäre allerdings nicht mein Ding. Mir fehlt einfach die Kompatibilität zum "Rest der Welt". Ein iPhone käme mir auch nicht ins Haus, weil ich aus Prinzip keine Telefon will dass ungefragt mit dem Internet kommuniziert und ich ums zum umgehen erst Extramaßnahmen einleiten muss. Davon abgesehen finde ich einige der Samsung Modelle auch technisch ansprechender.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nun gut, das sieht jetzt etwas lustig aus, aber wenn ich mir etwas teueres kaufe, muss ich doch mal ansatzweise Ahnung haben, wofür ich das kaufe und wofür ich es gebrauche oder?
> 
> Ich würde mit Sicherheit wetten, wenn ihr jetzt nicht auf den Geldbeutel schauen müsst, würdet ihr mir Sicherheit auch euch sowas kaufen, es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Preis. Wenn jetzt nen MacBook Pro  nur 600-900 Euro kosten würde, dann wäre bestimmt nicht son Aufstand, alles überteuert und so ... aber von den Sachen her, sind das wirklich Top Produkte.



Irgendwie verwirrst du mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leute haben Ahnung wenn sie sich was teueres kaufen  VS  Wenn man nicht auf den Geldbeutel schaut kauft man sich sowas

Und klar würde keiner sagen dass es überteuert ist wenn es weniger kostet, ist doch auch logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd mir halt wünschen, dass ich ein Macbook zu dem Preis kaufen kann was ein gleichleistungsstarkes "normales" Notebook kostet; von mir aus auch 50-100&#8364; mehr wegen MacOS(Win kostet ja nix^^).


Aber beenden wir die Diskussion einfach bevor es wieder ausartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man aber wirklich heiß drauf ist, g ibts wirklich gute Angebote. Im Re-Store (Premium Seller von Apple) haben die den iMac 20 und iMac 24 Zoll um 400 Euro reduziert, wegen den neuen Modellen, bei solchen Angeboten kann man natürlich zuschlagen und dann natürlich von einem bessern P/L sprechen.

Trotzdem gibts halt Leute, die sagen, ich fahre lieber nen Ferrai statt nen Lamboghini. Die Geschmäcker sind halt anders.

Wer sich natürlich schon Jahre lang mit Windows beschäftigt, greift natürlich zu Desktop-PC's und stellt sich es so zusammen, wie man es selber möchte / braucht.

Dann gibts wieder Leute, die noch nie wirklich sich mit Computer befasst haben und Platz haben wollen und einfach alles in einem haben wollen, da greifen die schon gerne weiter in die Tasche und kaufen sich ein iMac und sind völlig zufrieden in den meisten Fällen.

Andersrum gibts Leute, die einfach ein guten PC und ein Mac Rechner brauchen zum arbeiten, trotzdem gehts hier um Filmemacher und andere Leute die was weiß ich, da kommts net aufs Geld an, die Hardware/Software wird bestellt zum arbeiten und am Ende kommts auf Produkt an, obs nen Film oder nen Cover ist, was weiß  ich.

Zum Schluss gibts halt Leute, die gerne mal was neues testen aber nicht gerne jetzt über 1000 Euro auszugeben um mit anderen Leuten mit redenzuwollen, die warten lieber auf niedrige Preise / Angebote oder lassen es einfach.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Die beiden iMac's sind jetzt aber auch nur zu dem Preis zu haben, weil es einfach Auslaufmodelle sind. Der neue iMac kostet ja glaube ich soviel wie die alten, oder irre ich da? Wären die ja noch blöder wenn die den Preis lassen würden.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Damit bringst du mich gleich zu meiner nächsten Frage Asoriel, und zwar: Was hat es mit den Raid-Version der Platten auf sich, und was mit den Retail?



Raid sagt doch schon der Name. Die sind für den 24/7-Betrieb ausgelegt. Raid hast du meist im Server und da laufen sie halt dann auch den ganzen Tag.
Aber auch daheim hast du natürlich eine höhere Last. Bei Raid 0 z.b. laufen ja immer beide Platten.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann gibts wieder Leute, die noch nie wirklich sich mit Computer befasst haben und Platz haben wollen und einfach alles in einem haben wollen, da greifen die schon gerne weiter in die Tasche und kaufen sich ein iMac und sind völlig zufrieden in den meisten Fällen.


Das sind dann die Leute die Ahnung haben?Aber egal^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Andersrum gibts Leute, die einfach ein guten PC und ein Mac Rechner brauchen zum arbeiten, trotzdem gehts hier um Filmemacher und andere Leute die was weiß ich, da kommts net aufs Geld an, die Hardware/Software wird bestellt zum arbeiten und am Ende kommts auf Produkt an, obs nen Film oder nen Cover ist, was weiß  ich.


Wegen dem Thema arbeiten am Mac; ich hab ja auch mal in der Firma spaßeshalber gesagt dass ich ein Macbook statt einem stinknormalen NB haben möchte; und im Gespräch haben wir dann eigtl nichts herausgefunden was jetzt wirklich dafür sprechen würde.
Genauso für die Mac-Server, da kauft man ja auch die Katze im Sack.

Das soll jetzt nicht negativ sein, aber es gibt halt keine Möglichkeit MacBook, iMac und Mac-Server zu testen oder Testversionen zu laden.
Im Falle des Mac-Servers, die Teile sind ja schweineteuer, da kann man nicht einfach aus Interesse einen für die Firma kaufen und dann das ganze verwerfen weils nicht passt. Bei MS bekommt man ja für alles eine Testlizenz und kann sich austoben; bei Apple wäre das zu teuer.
Ich mein wie informieren sich die Firmen ob Apple die richtigen Lösungen für die Firma hat? Schulungen, Presentationen und so Sachen wären mir nicht ausreichend genug, da braucht es doch Langzeittests, etc.
Deshalb werd ich wohl nie als Abschlussprojekt unsere Firma auf Mac migrieren oder irgendwas mit Mac-Servern zeigen^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Zum Schluss gibts halt Leute, die gerne mal was neues testen aber nicht gerne jetzt über 1000 Euro auszugeben um mit anderen Leuten mit redenzuwollen, die warten lieber auf niedrige Preise / Angebote oder lassen es einfach.



Ich gehöre wohl zu denen, aber bis ein Mac so günstig ist dass ich ihn mir leisten kann sind sie veraltet^^
Hab mir ja mal überlegt auf Ebay einen Alten zuzulegen, aber was mach ich dann mit dem...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nun gut, das sieht jetzt etwas lustig aus, aber wenn ich mir etwas teueres kaufe, muss ich doch mal ansatzweise Ahnung haben, wofür ich das kaufe und wofür ich es gebrauche oder?


Vgl. mit Alienware



Soramac schrieb:


> Ich würde mit Sicherheit wetten, wenn ihr jetzt nicht auf den Geldbeutel schauen müsst, würdet ihr mir Sicherheit auch euch sowas kaufen, es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Preis. Wenn jetzt nen MacBook Pro  nur 600-900 Euro kosten würde, dann wäre bestimmt nicht son Aufstand, alles überteuert und so ... aber von den Sachen her, sind das wirklich Top Produkte.


Sinnlos was du schreibst, weil es ja immer auf den Preis ankommt. Wenn ich 2 mal die selbe sache mit etwas anderem Aussehen kriegen kann, und das ein 500 Euro teurer ist. Nehm ich das biligere auch wenn mir das teurer etwas besser gefällt.



Soramac schrieb:


> Andersrum gibts Leute, die einfach ein guten PC und ein Mac Rechner brauchen zum arbeiten, trotzdem gehts hier um Filmemacher und andere Leute die was weiß ich, da kommts net aufs Geld an, die Hardware/Software wird bestellt zum arbeiten und am Ende kommts auf Produkt an, obs nen Film oder nen Cover ist, was weiß  ich.


Wenn man professsionell Videosbearbeitet braucht man mehr Leistung als ein iMac bieten kann. Dann baut man sich ne workstation oder kauft sich eine Workstation, die auch wirklich eine ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich brauch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier geht es ja richtig ab.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich spreche ja nicht von einem iMac sondern von einem Mac Pro, da sind ganz andere Hardware drinne.

Ich wette mit dir aber nicht, das du dir ein Auto kaufst, das aussieht wie ein Trabi , aber Power hat wie ein Ferrai. Das glaub ich sicher nicht, zwar kann man das jetzt nicht einem MacBook Pro und einem anderen Notebook vergleichen, aber es gibt einfach Notebooks die einfach nur scheiße aussehen. Beim MacBook Pro, kommt es natürlich auf das sehr flache Gehäuse an, das aus einem Aluminumblock gefräßt wurde, was natürlich sehr leicht ist und sehr hochwertig ist. Diese Arbeit kostet natürlich schon sehr sehr sehr viel. Dann natürlich das Mikrofon und die Kamera im Bildschirm oben und das super Anti-Glare Bildschirm, das nicht wirklich jeder Hersteller bietet und natürlich was nicht notwendig ist, die beleuchtet Tastatur und das Trackpad was aber wiederum nützlich ist.


EDIT: Da ich nicht wirklich der Super Schlaue von Mac bin und mir erst selbst eins zugelegt habe, gibts bestimmt viel mehr Leute die natürlich Euch einiges erzählen können, warum ein Mac sehr viel Vorteile bei manchen Arbeiten oder sonst was haben kann. Wenn Hollywood Macher mit Mac's arbeiten, hat es anscheinend ja nichts schlechtes zu heißen.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2009)

_Wtf hier gibts nen Popcorn Smiley? :<_


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

naja, die alte Apple-gegen-den-Rest-der-Welt-Diskussion. Ich halte mich da bewusst so weit es geht raus (und bleibe aus Überzeugung bei Microsoft).

Shefanix die Frage wurde dir ja schon von Klos beantwortet. Die Raidversion ist einfach nur für den Dauereinsatz über Monate gebaut, was aber kein Normaluser schafft, sondern nur Server.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Wer fängt eigentlich immer mit dieser unnötigen, und nie endenden Diskussion an? Gibts in letzter Zeit ziemlich häufig muss ich sagen :>

Edit: Und die Retail-Version?


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, möchte hier jetzt keinen persönlich angreifen, habe eigentlich nur ganz normal gefragt, ob da Chip ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, weil ich eigentlich gehört habe das, dass Mac Book Air eigentlich das dünnste und da es ja natürlich von Apple ist, kommen dann natürlich die oberschlauen Kommentare ;>


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

das MBA ist schon eine ganze Weile nichtmehr das schmalste NB, war es aber mal.

Shefanix, es gibt doch von der F3 eh nur eine Version?!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich spreche ja nicht von einem iMac sondern von einem Mac Pro, da sind ganz andere Hardware drinne.
> 
> Ich wette mit dir aber nicht, das du dir ein Auto kaufst, das aussieht wie ein Trabi , aber Power hat wie ein Ferrai. Das glaub ich sicher nicht, zwar kann man das jetzt nicht einem MacBook Pro und einem anderen Notebook vergleichen, aber es gibt einfach Notebooks die einfach nur scheiße aussehen. Beim MacBook Pro, kommt es natürlich auf das sehr flache Gehäuse an, das aus einem Aluminumblock gefräßt wurde, was natürlich sehr leicht ist und sehr hochwertig ist. Diese Arbeit kostet natürlich schon sehr sehr sehr viel. Dann natürlich das Mikrofon und die Kamera im Bildschirm oben und das super Anti-Glare Bildschirm, das nicht wirklich jeder Hersteller bietet und natürlich was nicht notwendig ist, die beleuchtet Tastatur und das Trackpad was aber wiederum nützlich ist.


Diesen Abschnitt glaubst du doch selbst nicht oder?


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Version 1: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a261801.html
Version 2: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a451588.html


Ah, war F1, sry :>

F3:

Nummer 1: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447077.html
Nummer 2: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a463496.html


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Hm... ich überleg mir ob ich mir diese SSD für Win7 holen soll.. was meint ihr? Meint ihr SSDs werden in absehbarer Zeit billiger bzw. was haltet ihr von der Kingston?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

achso, okay.

Bei der Retail bekommst du eine schöne Packung, ein SATA-Kabel und ein Molex auf SATA-Stromadapter schätze ich mal. Die normale kommt eben nur mit der Platte und 4 Schrauben zur Befestigung (bei mir jedenfalls).


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, dann wirds die Retail Version. Hab nämlich kein SATA Kabel mehr übrig :>

Jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen welches Netzteil. Das von OCZ wirds aufgrund des Lüfters nicht. Das Corsair HX520W ist ganz nett, aber irgendwie teuer. Jemand ne Ahnung wie es um diese hier steht: 
Nummer 1: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a436073.html
Nummer 2: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a448489.html
Nummer 3: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a342994.html
Nummer 4: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a427334.html
Nummer 5: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a417422.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wtf hier gibts nen Popcorn Smiley? :<_



Nö, hab es gegoogelt....


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Diesen Abschnitt glaubst du doch selbst nicht oder?



Ich weiß echt nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm... ich überleg mir ob ich mir diese SSD für Win7 holen soll.. was meint ihr? Meint ihr SSDs werden in absehbarer Zeit billiger bzw. was haltet ihr von der Kingston?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht, nur kommt mit bei der neuen Kingston die Schreib-Geschwindigkeit etwas niedrig vor, wobei ich ja hauptsächlich das OS schnell laden will. Bei dem Preis ist die Versuch natürlich groß, in den USA gibts die ja als Angebot unter 84$.
Wobei es auch schon nette 64GB-SSD geben würde:
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a413219.html
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a390427.html

EDIT @ Shefanix: Welche Hardware musst du denn versorgen?
Das LianLi erscheint mir nämlich etwas überdimensioniert; btw. ist das ein Enermax-Netzteil unter LianLi Logo?
Von allen verlinkten würde ich aber das Cougar hier nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a427334.html
Zum einen bin ich ein ziemlicher Fan von denen geworden(vor allem wegen der guten Testergebnisse^^) und zum anderen haben die andern, außer LianLi, kein Kabelmanagement. Und ein Netzteil ohne sollte man eigtl nicht mehr kaufen, besonders wenn du dir so ein schönes Gehäuse holst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

So schlecht sieht die SSD nicht aus. Um den Preis bekommst du aber auch ein 1TB Raid0 Array aus 2 F3 Klar, in einigen Bereichen ist die SSD schneller, aber ist dir das das Geld auch wert? Und wie Rethelion sagte - die Schreibgeschw. kommt auch mir niedrig vor, hier mal die Werte meiner F3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shefanix das Netzteil hier hab ich im Einsatz (Q9550, GTX275) und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a435175.html
Günstig, gut und dazu noch modular.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Auch leise? Das ist im Moment am wichtigsten für mich :>


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

die F3? Normal verbaut kaum zu hören, entkoppelt lautlos. Die F1 ist minimal lauter (aber auch noch recht leise).


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Nicht die F3, ich meine das Netzteil :>


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Idle unhörbar, unter Last dreht es dann aber ein wenig auf. Ich spiele nicht wirklich laut und höre es nur, wenn ich den Ton ausstelle, immer noch absolut angemessen. Zurück am Desktop dann innerhalb von ~20sek wieder still.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Oktober 2009)

Also irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht,oder? oben ist die Platte von meinem PC, unten die aus meinem Notebook




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Und wegen der SSD; eigentlich kommt es ja mehr auf die Zugriffs und Lesezeit an; man will ja das sich OS und Programme schnell öffnen, schreiben ist da ja zweitrangig


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: Da ich nicht wirklich der Super Schlaue von Mac bin und mir erst selbst eins zugelegt habe, gibts bestimmt viel mehr Leute die natürlich Euch einiges erzählen können, warum ein Mac sehr viel Vorteile bei manchen Arbeiten oder sonst was haben kann. Wenn Hollywood Macher mit Mac's arbeiten, hat es anscheinend ja nichts schlechtes zu heißen.



Aber auch nichts gutes. Die in Hollywood, daß sind doch alles Styler. Die haben den nur aus stylischen Gründen. Und der Grund, warum du andauernd einen Mac im Fernsehen siehst ist, daß Apple die alle bezahlt. Sobald die Kamera aus ist legen sie das Ding zur Seite und gehen an einen richtigen Computer.^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2009)

Hm stimmt, die Werte von deinem Raid sehen auch super aus... aber da ist natürlich die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit deutlich höher als bei einer SSD. Und mir gehts ja nicht hauptsächlich um den Platz, dafür hab ich meine 2 HDDs. Wenn dann wäre die SSD natürlich nur für Windows und evtl. ein paar kleine, oft verwendete Programme (Safari etc.) da. Und daher wär für mich auch die Schreibegeschwindigkeit nicht unbedingt ein Problem.
Aber gut, die ist ja sowieso noch nicht draussen, da kann ichs mir noch n bisschen überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

Außerdem fällt ein normaler PC garnicht auf, da achtet man doch garnicht drauf. Zählt mal Filme auf mit normalen PCs/Notebooks und Macs, und man merkt ganz schnell, dass die garnicht so häufig vorkommen, dafür aber ins Auge stechen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja, weil die Kamera auch immer völlig zufällig auf den Apfel draufgehalten wird. Übelste Schleichwerbung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (29. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: Da ich nicht wirklich der Super Schlaue von Mac bin und mir erst selbst eins zugelegt habe, gibts bestimmt viel mehr Leute die natürlich Euch einiges erzählen können, warum ein Mac sehr viel Vorteile bei manchen Arbeiten oder sonst was haben kann. Wenn Hollywood Macher mit Mac's arbeiten, hat es anscheinend ja nichts schlechtes zu heißen.



Das ist leider ein zu oberflächlicher Blick, der schnell entsteht wenn man sich Filme wie "Inside Hollywood" ansieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tatsächlich werden so gut wie alle professionellen Schnittarbeiten auf Avid-System gemacht. Die sind nicht umsonst Weltmarktführer bei Profi-Schnittsoftware und Hardware. Einfache Schnittarbeiten, wie Inpoint - Outpoint setzen und dann rausrendern gehen natürlich auch mit einem Mac, aber auch genauso mit Sony Vegas oder Premiere auf Windows Systemen. Das ist aber eher der Semi-Pro Bereich, auch wenn man hier schon ansehnliche Sachen machen kann. Der Vorteil an einem Mac ist eben, dass du in den Laden gehst und sagst: "Ich will Videos schneiden. Brauche Computer!" Dann gibt dir der Verkäufer einen fertigen Mac für 5000&#8364; Euro in die Hand auf dem FinalCut (Schnittprogramm) bereits installiert ist, du setzt dich Zuhause hin und fängst an zu arbeiten. Ein gutes Schnittsystem hast du dann nicht zwangsweise. Du hast dir nur Zeit gespart, weil du in keinen zweiten Laden wegen der Videoschnittsoftware musstest. Ich möchte den Mac jetzt auch nicht schlecht reden (der hat seine Vorteile, wie wenig Kabel und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ich kann aus eigener Schnitterfahrung sagen, dass der Mac dem PC aktuell unterlegen ist, was Videoschnitt angeht.

Im Zimmer nebenan steht dieser Rechner:
[attachment=9372:Mac.jpg]

Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen dem und einem Windows System (Q6600+2GB Ram+Geforce7300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also entweder neuer Apple 5000&#8364; Videoschnittrechner oder einem mittlerweile unterdurchschnittlichen WinSystem (mit Premiere Pro CS4). Der Mac stinkt in fast allen Bereichen gegen den PC ab, was das arbeiten angeht. Angefangen bei Importzeiten jenseits von gut und böse, unübersichtlicher Dateistruktur bis hin zu technischen Problemen wie inaktzeptablem Deinterlacing.
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass das Vorkommen von Macs in Hollywood wirklich keine große Bedeutung hat. Wo die Macs wirklich noch die Nase vorn haben (so sehe ich das zumindest bei uns im Haus) ist bei Grafikbearbeitung. Unsere gesamte Grafikabteilung arbeitet mit Macs und ist sehr zufrieden wie ich das sehe.

EDIT:
Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich das Thema lieber nicht wieder aufwärmen sollen. Naja, mal sehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (29. Oktober 2009)

Apple kann die Preise für ihre Produkte gar nicht an den realistischen Wert angleichen. Dann wäre es kein Statussymbol mehr und nach einem kurzen Hype "endlich kann sich jeder nen Apple-Produkt sinnvoll leisten" wäre Apple erledigt. Nur durch die Tatsache, dass sie Statussymbole verkaufen, exisitieren sie meiner Meinung nach.

Geschätze 90% alle IPhone-Besitzer prahlen ganz offen oder versteckt mit dem Teil... weil sie meinen sie hätten ein Statussymbol gekauft und nicht weil es ihren Arbeitsalltag erleichtert.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2009)

> Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen dem und einem Windows System (Q6600+2GB Ram+Geforce7300 jester.gif ). Also entweder neuer Apple 5000€ Videoschnittrechner oder einem mittlerweile unterdurchschnittlichen WinSystem (mit Premiere Pro CS4). Der Mac stinkt in fast allen Bereichen gegen den PC ab, was das arbeiten angeht.


Naja, ein (geschätzt) 400€ Rechner gegen einen 5000€ Mac ist auch nicht wirklich ein fairer Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (29. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, ein (geschätzt) 400&#8364; Rechner gegen einen 5000&#8364; Mac ist auch nicht wirklich ein fairer Vergleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, in bestimmten Bereichen ist der Mac schon schneller (Hardwarebedingt), aber was das tägliche Arbeiten angeht, gleicht das einem Hürdenlauf. Zudem ist FinalCut in der aktuellen Version einfach viel ineffizienter als PremierePro CS4.

EDIT:
Apropos 400&#8364; Rechner. Bei Dell (Vertragspartner von uns -.-) hat der vor zwei Jahren bestimmt auch ordentlich zu Buche geschlagen. Allein die Aufstockung von 1GB auf 2GB Ram hat letzten Sommer 120&#8364; gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2009)

Ok, ich hab deinen Post wohl anders verstanden als er gemeint war, ich bin wohl noch nicht richtig wach... *Kaffee holen geh*


----------



## Desdinova (29. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab deinen Post wohl anders verstanden als er gemeint war, ich bin wohl noch nicht richtig wach... *Kaffee holen geh*



Ich wollte mit meinem Roman eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass man den Preis des Macs in der täglichen Arbeit nicht sieht. Ich bin mit dem teilweise einfach langsamer als mit meinem "400€ Rechner". Und das kanns bei dem Preis halt nicht sein.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

ihr kennt mich hier im Forum am besten...

Ich suche für wow nen mystischen Namen für ne Gnom Magier*in*!
Am besten iwas mit Nira :>
Ich find nix... Niranda ist vergeben, Nira auch... Nirasaya vllt.. ka xD


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel, um nochmal auf die Netzteile zurückzukommen:

Von dem Silverstone gibt es hier 2 Varianten, die genau gleich viel kosten. Was ist da der Unterschied dran?

Nummer 1: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a284584.html
Nummer 2: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a435175.html


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ihr kennt mich hier im Forum am besten...
> 
> Ich suche für wow nen mystischen Namen für ne Gnom Magier*in*!
> Am besten iwas mit Nira :>
> Ich find nix... Niranda ist vergeben, Nira auch... Nirasaya vllt.. ka xD


Da ich unkreativ bin und Doppelbuchstaben in Fantasygames mag:
Wie wärs mit Niraa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wurde ingame aus Kyragan auch Kyra und da der vergeben war dann Kyraa. Wenngleich der Char nachher auch weiblich statt männlich war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Niraya, Nirana, Nirasa. 

3 ganz plötzlich eingefallene Möglichkeiten :>


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2009)

Niraya find ich gut!


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

is doch shice xD

@shefanix:
Das SilverStone Strider ST50F-230, 500W ATX 2.2 (zweiter link) kann nur in Ländern mit einem 230V-Spannungsnetz betrieben werden.
Nicht z.B. im Ami-Land.. die haben da glaub ich 130V...sunne loser^^

Edit:
Wie sprecht ihr Niraya?  Nira ji a?
klingt ja fast wie reiern^^

Edit2:
Niraquinn liegt mir noch <:


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Nirape ,Niradio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, was bevorzugt ihr im Bezug auf Individualisierung und Möglichkeiten, The Witcher oder Assassin´s Creed 2 ?^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Nira"j"a ausgesprochen denk ich mal :>


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Nirape
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich das "falsch" ausspreche kommt da was raus, was Nira glaub ich nicht grad wöllte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen würd ich den Namen wohl meiden. ^_^

Edit: Wie wärs mit Niramai/Niramei.


----------



## Soramac (29. Oktober 2009)

Um jetzt nicht wieder auf das Apple Thema kommen zu müssen, wollte ich einfach nur gesagt haben, das ich mich in diesen Bereichen nicht auskenne und nur Sachen sagen kann, die auch Wirklich so sind und man sollte auch bei der Wahrheit bleiben und nicht irgendwo welche Vorteile herausziehen und sich am Ende heraustellen, das es völliger Unfug ist.

Sicherlich arbeiten viel mehr Leute mit Macs, gibts eigentlich auch viele Videos dazu auf Apple. Sicherlich ist es so, wenn man 5-10 Jahre mit einem System gearbeitet hat, möchte man es nicht wechseln und bleibt dem Betriebssystem / Software treu. Ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache, das man sich auf ein ganz neues System einstellt und dann mit der Arbeit hinter herhängt. 

Trotzdem möchte ich jetzt mal das Thema schließen.

Die eigentliche Frage, war ja.. ob da Chip bei einem Beitrag einen Fehler unterlaufen ist ..., wie man dann wieder auf das Apple Thema kommen kann, ist für mich unerklärlich.


PS: EMP kam heute, wollte nur sagen, falls sich jemand interessiert hat.

Das die Uniform Jacke eine wirklich tolle und gut aussehne Jacke ist.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand die Seite Lockerz? Und will sich von mir werben lassen? :>


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2009)

Jepp, kenn ich.. und ich hab irgendwann auch mal versucht mich da anzumelden, aber irgendwie hats nicht geklappt (wie bist du denn an einen Acc gekommen?).
Jedenfalls könntest mich werben wenn du willst, Mail schick ich per PN.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie findet ihr den "Samsung SyncMaster P2450H"?
>> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Was meinst du mit wie bist du an einen Acc gekommen? Hab ne Einladung bekommen und mich einfach registriert. Das wars dann. ^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jeder der sich registrieren will ne Einladung braucht, wie läuft das dann? Gabs am Anfang nur einen User der mal 10 eingeladen hat oder wie?^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das da ablief. Aber irgendwas wird sich Amazon da bestimmt bei gedacht haben :>


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2009)

Amazon? Ich wusste gar nicht dass die da was mit zu tun haben Oo


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Seite ist eine Unterseite (lol^^) von Amazon. Die haben das sozusagen als dauerhafte Riesen-Umfrage gestartet. Darum gibts auch Amazon-Gutscheine für Punkte da und so weiter. Ist ganz nett finde ich. Einmal am Tag einloggen = 2 Punkte, eine Daily machen - heisst eine kleine Frage beantworten, wie zum Beispiel Lieblingsauto oder sowas - auch 2 Punkte.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, um nochmal auf die Netzteile zurückzukommen:
> 
> Von dem Silverstone gibt es hier 2 Varianten, die genau gleich viel kosten. Was ist da der Unterschied dran?
> 
> ...



Das ST50F-230 ist modular, also mit abnehmbaren Kabeln. Das ST50F hat feste Kabel. Wenn die also gleich teuer sind auf jeden Fall das ST50F-230 nehmen.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2009)

Klingt als würden die Google Konkurrenz machen bzw. denen eine riesige Datenbank verkaufen wollen ^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach gut, Asoriel. Hab grad bissl rumgeguckt und bin misstrauisch gegenüber dem Netzteil geworden. Es stand überall mit festen Kabeln, und auf Bilder genauso. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt :>


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ihr kennt mich hier im Forum am besten...
> 
> Ich suche für wow nen mystischen Namen für ne Gnom Magier*in*!
> Am besten iwas mit Nira :>
> Ich find nix... Niranda ist vergeben, Nira auch... Nirasaya vllt.. ka xD



Niragnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich muss jetzt aber nochmal zum Applethema kommen, aber nichts was mit Preisen oder Leistung zu tun hat:
"Wie steigen Firmen auf Apple um?"
Egal obs jetzt schlecht oder gut ist, man muss sich doch vorher informieren ob die Appleprodukte überhaupt das erfüllen was man braucht. Man kauft sich ja auch nicht einfach einen W2k8 Server und hofft dass alles klappt. Nur ohne Testversionen kann ich mir keine sinnvolle Methode vorstellen zu denen zu wechseln, also was macht mann da? Kann mir ja auch nicht vorstellen, dass da ein paar Presentationen oder Web-Videos reichen um eine Entscheidun zu treffen.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Man kauft sich ja auch nicht einfach einen W2k8 Server und hofft dass alles klappt.



Hm.. da sag ich mal besser nix zu XD


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix ich werde das NT die Tage ausbauen um es zu sleeven, dann mach ich dir ein Foto davon. Ansonsten sieht man es bei der Alternate Produktbeschreibung recht gut: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...l3=bis+600+Watt


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, bei Alternate sieht man es wirklich gut. Hatte nur was von englischen Seiten gesehen. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie verstehen, wie man das macht mit den Lüfter auf 5V/7V. Das kriegt mein Kopf einfach nicht hin :>


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

ach, das ist ganz einfach. 

Gelb: 12V
Schwarz: Masse
Schwarz: Masse
Rot: 5V

Folgende Kombinationen sind möglich:

Gelb + Schwarz = 12V
Gelb + Rot = 7V
Rot + Schwarz = 5V
Schwarz + Schwarz = 0V/Lüfter aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solltest du dich nicht trauen selbst rumzubasteln kannst du dir auch Adapter auf 7V kaufen, sind nicht teuer: http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails
Alternativ eine günstige Lüftersteuerung: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...035&agid=42 
Die habe ich selbst und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Für das Geld Spitzenklasse.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ja kein Problem des trauens oder nicht trauen, sondern eher verstehe ich nicht wie genau ich das umstöpseln soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüftersteuerung eher nicht, bei den Enermax-Lüftern steht bei, das man diese am besten ohne betreibt. Wollte so nur die 3 Xigmatek drosseln. Und der Adapter ist auf 7V, ist das schon leise genug bei den meisten Lüftern? Dachte nämlich eigentlich an 5V.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Den Adapter kannst ja selbst auf 5V umstecken. Wenn du es versaust ist es auch nicht schlimm, den Xigmateks liegen nämlich Adapter bei von Molex auf 3Pin, den kannst du auch auf 5V umstecken. Und ob mit Kabel oder Lüftersteuerung gedrosselt ist egal.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, ich probier das mit mit dem Gehäuselüfter den ich hier habe. Was für Werkzeuge brauch ichn dafür? Zange?


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

das kannst einfach so rausziehen und wieder reinstecken. Ne Zange ist dabei sicherlich hilfreich. Das solltest du aber auf jeden Fall an nem Adapter machen und nicht irgendwie direkt am Netzteil oder Lüfter. Also bei so nem Teil hier die Lüfterkabel umstecken: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Kabel...&l2=Adapter


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich probier das mit mit dem Gehäuselüfter den ich hier habe. Was für Werkzeuge brauch ichn dafür? Zange?



Du brauchst eigentlich nur einen sehr kleinen Schlitz-Schraubenzieher; 
jeder von den Kontakten in dem 4Pin-Stecker hat 2 kleine Haken an der Seite als Widerhaken. Und mit dem Schraubenzieher musst du diese beiden Haken soweit nach innen biegen, dass der Kontakt nicht mehr hängen bleibt und dann ziehst du ihn einfach raus. Dann kannst die Haken auch wieder normal hinbiegen.
(gilt nur für den weiblichen Stecker^^)


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich probiers einfach mal, bei meinem Gehäuse war son Adapter schon am Lüfter dran. Bin also erstmal off :>

Edit: Habs natürlich - *hust* - hinbekommen. Hat zwar etwas gedauert bis ich gepeilt hab, das ich vorne bei den Stecker was drücken muss, und nicht hinten am Kabel, aber danach gings dann einfach. Zirkel sei dank :>


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

na schau - ist doch garnicht so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So leicht lassen sich Lüfter drosseln.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Ist bei allen Lüftern so ein Adapter bei? Stell mir vor das es dann ziemlich bescheiden nachher aussehen muss, bei den ganzen Adaptern im Gehäuse.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

also bei den meisten Lüftern die ich kenne ist ein solcher Adapter dabei. Bei den Xigmateks 100%, die hab ich ja selbst 5x hier liegen. Bei denen finde ich aber auch 7V noch zu laut für silent, die müssen schon auf 5V gedrosselt werden wenn es leise sein soll. Gute Nachricht: Alle 5 laufen auch auf 5V problemlos an.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Gut, gut. Dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt. Selbst mein billig-noname-Gehäuselüfter läuft auf 5V noch an.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Mist - mir fällt gerade was auf: Die Adapter, die den Xigmateks beiliegen sind nicht durchgeschliffen. Also nicht Molex => Lüfter => Molex, sondern Molex => Lüfter. Mit jedem angeschlossenen Lüfter (über Molex) geht dir also ein Stecker flöten. Da würde ich noch Kabel kaufen, sonst hast du einen riesigen Steckerverbrauch bei mehreren Lüftern.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

Um einen Kabelsalat zu vermeiden würde ich mir einen Mehrfachstecker kaufen, dann brauchst du nicht für jeden Lüfter einen 4-Pinadapter benutzen.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Ersatz...ter::12808.html     oder
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/...olex--12V-.html

Letzteren finde ich besser da man da nicht so lange Kabel hat.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

stimmt, gute Idee. Lässt sich ja ebenfalls problemlos auf 7V/5V umstecken.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, dann werde ich mir davon wohl einen kaufen. Nur eine Frage noch (vorerst):

Bei den Enermax stand bei Caseking, das man diese aufgrund der Temperaturfühler an dem Lüfter ohne Steuerung betreiben soll, da er sich selbst regelt. Kann ich das Ding irgendwie abklemmen, und denn immer über 5V/7V laufen lassen?


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Kennt wer nen gutes Flashgame zum zeitvertreib?
Da ich omentan meine I-net Leitung nicht zu stark belasten sollte,geht Aion nicht. Overlord will ich nicht ein zweites mal durchspielen und sonst hät ich nichts auffer Platte ^^


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

der Apollish ist wohl auch so leise genug, ansonsten kannst du ihn immer noch drosseln.

Zum Flashgame: "N" oder "Fancypants" finde ich ganz lustig.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Also kann ich den Apollish auf 12V laufen lassen, und sich selbst drosseln lassen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Oktober 2009)

Hehe hab aufm Flohmarkt eiinen cardreader (zum einbauen) Neu ! für 2 € erstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der funktioniert sogar, ich bin ein schnäppchenkönig!


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix der regelt sich selbstständig nach der Temperatur. Bei 25°C dreht er laut Caseking mit 700rpm. Das sollte leise sein. Erst bei 55°C dreht er voll auf, und die Umgebungstemperatur erreicht ein Gehäuselüfter nie. Technisch sind die Dinger top, aber optisch finde ich die Lüfter furchtbar.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber ich frag trotzdem.

Ich suche einen Schreibtisch, 2 Meter breit sollte das gute Stück sein. Eine Durchgängige Fläche haben, sodass ich die Tastatur auf einer Ebene mit dem Monitor hab. Helle Holzfarbe. Muss keine Regale, Schubladen oder sonstiges haben. 

War eigentlich am überlegen einfach eine Arbeitsplatte zu nehmen, aber da weiss ich halt nicht ob die mit ihren 60cm in der Tiefe auch ausreicht. Jemand vielleicht Erfahrung damit? :>


Edit: Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Und ich mag die Dinger von der Optik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Geschmackssache, wie bei so vielen Dingen. 

Zur 60cm Tiefe: Da wird deine Tastatur ziemlich nah am Monitor sitzen. Mein Schreibtisch ist ca. 80cm tief, das finde ich doch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach ist doch alles Mist. Arbeitsplatte hätte mich insgesamt knapp 50€ gekostet. Bei einem Schreibtisch kommt man ja nichtmal mit 100€ hin :/


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns hat die Telekom regelmäßig einen Verkauf von alten Büromöbeln. Da hab ich mir mittlerweile schon 3 Schreibtische gesichert. Alle in neuwertigem Zustand, absolut massiv, elektrisch höhenverstellbar und sehr groß (60cm tief, 170cm breit). Laut Stempel von 6/89. Sind zwar nichtmehr die neusten, aber für 10€ das Stück unschlagbar.
Wie gesagt - fast ohne Gebrauchsspuren (Beamte halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Hmm... regelmäßig. Kauf mir einen und schick ihn per Nachnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur wenn eine durchgehende Fläche für Tastatur und Bildschirm. Diese Ausziehdinger unter der Platte sind zu klein :/


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

komplett durchgehend. Das mit dem Versand ist nicht so einfach, das Ding ist sauschwer und sperrig. Außerdem war erst vor ein paar Wochen Ausverkauf, einer muss nun als Werkbank herhalten (eigentlich zu schade, aber für 10€ okay), den anderen hab ich weitergegeben.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2009)

Hrrr... Ob das wohl bei jedem Telekom so ist? In der Stadt haben wir auch nen größeren Bau von denen stehen. Könnte mich mal erkundigen dort, weil 10&#8364; sind ja echt nicht viel.


Edit: Gute Nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir ne küchenplatte genommen und die zwischen Wand, Wand und Holzbalken verschraubt... =P
Riesen ding, kann dreckig werden (ist ja sunne Küchenplatte) und hält alles aus.. kannst dich draufstellen ohne das der sich verbiegt etc. xD


----------



## eMJay (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du keinen alten  Röhrenmonitor hast reicht eine 60 Arbeitplatte aus. Hab auch eine, als Schreibtischverlängerung. Bei einer 28mm musst du aber Füsse dranmachen (mittig) die biegt sich sonst durch.


----------



## Niranda (30. Oktober 2009)

Btw ich hab mir jetzt folgende Namen ausgewählt:

Niraya
Nirasay
Nirasaya
Niraquinn
Nirafenn
Nirafenna
Nirarin

hm.. ^^


----------



## aseari (30. Oktober 2009)

Niraya und Nirasay find ich am besten...

Edit: Ist diese Zusammenstellung okay, oder gibts da noch Optimierungen?

CPU: Core i5-750
MB: Asus P7P55D Pro
RAM (schon bestellt): Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 CL7 2x 2GB
Festplatte(n): 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22LS50 SATA Schwarz
NT: bequiet Pure Power 530W

Grafikkarte wird erstmal die GeForce 9800GTX+ bleiben, weil ich auf die Fermi-GPU warte.

Passt das so? Oder ist eine Komponente nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## Mikroflame (30. Oktober 2009)

Kleene frage,kann man bei Sims die schwenkung der Kamera so einstellen,dass dieses mit Rechtsklick (und nicht mit der mittleren Maustaste) funktioniert? Also das es halt wie in den gängingen MMO´s is ^^


----------



## aseari (30. Oktober 2009)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste...


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Zusammenstellung ist 1A. 

Hast du vor zu übertakten? Wenn nicht dann kannst du auch ohne bedenken zum LE greifen :-)_


----------



## aseari (30. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal möchte ich die Leistungssteigerung eines Core i5 im Gegensatz zu meinem E6400 geniessen... Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich dann auch anfangen zu übertakten. Dann bestell ich das jetzt mal. Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hmm, soll ich die Pro-Edition oder die normale Version nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Wenn du vorhast zu übertakten , wie du ja grad sagtest , dann nimm das Pro..ich denke auf die paar € kommts ja auch nicht an :-)_


----------



## aseari (30. Oktober 2009)

Okay, dankeschön ;-)


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_PM von MissDiva (der sich da den PC mit 3xGTX285 und dem 975er Xtreme geholt hat..) : 

_


Hi,

wie machich denn dann mein pc schneller und flexibler für hochwertige spiele?

welche cpu grafik und rams würdest nehmen...oder was würdest bei meinem tauschen?

gruß

Missa 



_
Da Antworte ich jetzt sicherlich nicht drauf? Das is doch pure Verarsche..oder kann man wirklich so naiv sein ? :<_


----------



## aseari (30. Oktober 2009)

Der/die hat 3xGTX285 und einen Core i7-975 Extreme und ihm/ihr reicht die Leistung nicht?? Seh ich das richtig??
Sag, dass er/sie sich eine SSD kaufen soll....


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2009)

> Da Antworte ich jetzt sicherlich nicht drauf? Das is doch pure Verarsche..oder kann man wirklich so naiv sein ? :<


Naja, vll. wollte er auch nur rumposen und sich dann freuen wenn du ihm schreibst dass es kaum besseres gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Da kann er aber lange drauf warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS : Ich überleg immernoch zwichen PS3 und Xbox360..


Voteil PS3 : BluRay - aber ich wollte mir sowieso nen Player zulegen..

Vorteil Xbox360 : Fable2 und dann nächstes Jahr irgendwann Fable3 
_


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2009)

Würd ich auch meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Oktober 2009)

Kannst ihm ja raten, sich 3 HD5870er einzubauen. ;D


----------



## Independent (30. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr `ne Ahnung, ob NVIDIA mal wieder vor hat GTX275 und GTX285 zu bauen? Die Dinger sind nirgends verfügbar, ich soll die in ein paar PC`s verbauen und ATI ist leider keine Alternative.
Da hat man echt verkackt. GTX260 ist zu lahm und GTX295..nun ja...nicht grad Casual

N`bissle schwach von "Good-Old-Nvidia"...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Habt ihr `ne Ahnung, ob NVIDIA mal wieder vor hat GTX275 und GTX285 zu bauen? Die Dinger sind nirgends verfügbar, ich soll die in ein paar PC`s verbauen und ATI ist leider keine Alternative.
> Da hat man echt verkackt. GTX260 ist zu lahm und GTX295..nun ja...nicht grad Casual
> 
> N`bissle schwach von "Good-Old-Nvidia"...


Ich glaube die sind alle ausgelaufen, da Sie nicht mehr Konkurenzfähig sind.


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails von GTX285

Hier isnd glaub ich noch ein paar verfügbar.

und hier von GTX275 http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails


----------



## Kyragan (30. Oktober 2009)

NVidia hatte sich in Sachen Wirtschaftskrise verspekuliert, so dass zuwenige Modelle dieser Serie produziert worden sind. Dummerweise hat man schon begonnen die Fertigung auf die neue 300er- Serie umzustellen. Bedeutet: Das was noch da ist, wird verkauft aber neu produziert wird nix mehr.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist auf den Punkt gebracht. Es wird keine neuen GT200 mehr geben. Die aktuellen laufen aus und das wars. Klartext: Wenn bei Alternate beispielsweiße die Leadtek GTX275 nichtmehr verfügbar ist, wird das wohl auch so bleiben.

Heute kam mein Sleeve. Man sieht der gut aus! Ich werd jetzt erst mal an Lüfter üben bevor ich an das NT gehe.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Oktober 2009)

Alternate hat anscheinend eine kleine Lieferung and GTX260 und GTX275 bekommen. Steht zumindest auf PCGH.

Dein Sleeve hab ich mir schon angesehen, wirklich schön knalliges Orange.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn es vor dir liegt wirkts noch mehr. Für die finalen Bilder hol ich mir jemanden, der besser fotografieren kann als ich, dann erkennt man das sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt perfekt zu meinem Thema!


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

Sieht richtig geil aus, nur kann man bei einem Laptop oder iMac net sleeven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht werde ich mir noch nen Desktop PC irgendwann holen.

Da lege ich mehr Wert dann aufs Aussehen, als auf die inneren Werte, mir kommts dann einfach so vor, der PC läuft schneller ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

du kannst die Stromkabel oder die iPod-Kopfhörer sleeven

Mein erster Lüfter ist fertig, Bilder kommen sofort.


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

*freu*

Da haste garnicht mal unrecht, aber habe mir schon schwarze Kopfhörer, statt die Applen weißen geholt, weiß aber net aus welchen Materail die so sind, wie dick die sind. Das es dann nicht irgendwo kratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bild gehsehn, sieht super aus, aber warum steht da: Heute, 16:35 

Ist doch erst 16:10


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

hmm...der Sleeve ist aus Kunststoff, ich werde meine Kopfhörer aber auch sleeven wenn ich noch Reste habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der kratzt nicht, ist ganz glatt. Bei mdpc-x.com gibts verschiedene Durchmesser.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Sleeve. Man sieht der gut aus! Ich werd jetzt erst mal an Lüfter üben bevor ich an das NT gehe.



Wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Sleeven, aber leg schonmal Pflaster und etwas Handcreme bereit; sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OT: Was soll ich mir von http://www.call-a-pizza.de/ bestellen?
Sicher ist schonmal eine Jumbo "Ach du Dickes Ei!" mit Käserand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwas kleine will ich noch dazu, muss schlieslich bis zum Abend reichen und sonst liefern die auch ned.
Burger oder Country Potatoes? Oder was ganz andres?^^


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2009)

Wow, die Sleeves sehen echt hammer aus... das orange ist sehr knallig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: pain, MissDiva hat das jetzt schon auf seinem/ihrem Sysprofile stehen ^^



> Hallo
> 
> ich würde gern mein sys optimieren...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shefanix (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich überleg grad dem aus Spaß einfach mal irgendwas zu schreiben :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

Um mal einfach ne Frage jetzt in Raum zu werfen: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...8/murderbox.htm

Die Hardware ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht 500 Euro Hardware, wie viel würde das kosten was da ist, so mit sleeven, Wasserkühlung, Gehäuse. Jetzt keine besonderen Sachen dazu bauen nur, Wasserkühlung, Gehäuse, Sleeven, eventuell noch zusätzliche Lüfter. Was würde das so kosten, 1000 Euro?


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Um mal einfach ne Frage jetzt in Raum zu werfen: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2...8/murderbox.htm
> 
> Die Hardware ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht 500 Euro Hardware, wie viel würde das kosten was da ist, so mit sleeven, Wasserkühlung, Gehäuse. Jetzt keine besonderen Sachen dazu bauen nur, Wasserkühlung, Gehäuse, Sleeven, eventuell noch zusätzliche Lüfter. Was würde das so kosten, 1000 Euro?



Also das Gehäuse kostet alleine schonmal 260&#8364;, dass musst du aber noch auf iATX umbauen und einige Teile wurden da komplett ausgetauscht.
Da kannst dir aber die Preise selbst auf http://www.murdermod.com raussuchen weil ich selber nicht genau weiss was wo verbaut wurde.
Die Wasserkühlung wird bei ca. 400-500@ liegen, sind ja auch 2 Grafikkarten. Für den Sleeve würde ich mit knappen 50&#8364; rechnen, eigtl sollt ein Konju-Paket für 42&#8364; reichen; natürlich nur von MDPC-X. Dort gibts auch diese Kabelklammern die an der Mainboardhinterseite verbaut wurden, 10Stk á 2,3&#8364;.
Also mit deinen 1000&#8364; kommst schon ungefähr in die Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verbaute Hardware ist übrigens mehr als 500&#8364; wert; wenn man die SSDs oder den Corsair Dominator(hab mich verschaut, sind Kingston, aber trotzdem ned günstig^^) anschaut, da kosten die zusammen schon mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

1000&#8364; für WaKü, Murderbox und Sleeve?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wäre ein Schnäppchen! Die Murderbox kostet 990&#8364;, die 3 Aquaeros je ca. 110&#8364;, Sleeve ca. 50&#8364; und WaKü grob geschätzt 500&#8364;. Insgesammt also mit ca. 2.000&#8364; rechnen, das sollte hinkommen.

edit: Sind sogar 4 Aquaeros.

Rethelion das kostet mehr.  Und wo siehst du da Dominator? Das sind HyperX mit großem Heatspreader! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: es sind 3 Intel 160GB SSDs, ein Core i7 975EE, 2 GTX285 H2O. Das Mainboard kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

Mir gehts jetzt nicht um die Hardware, die kann ich mir nie leisten, dachte jetzt nur so an 500 Euro für die Hardware. Wollte speziell nur aufs Gehäuse eingehen, wie viel das kostet mit Sleeve, mit Wakü und Gehäuse.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 1000€ für WaKü, Murderbox und Sleeve?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs doch schon durchgestrichen, dachte erst es wären diese hier(nur umlackiert^^): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das die Murderbox so teuer ist habe ich nicht gewusst; baut man die nicht selber zusammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

wie schon gesagt, ca. 2.000&#8364;.

Murderbox: 1000&#8364;
Aquaeros: 400&#8364;
Wasserkühlung: 500-600&#8364;
Sleeve: 50-60&#8364;

Ist also schon ordentlich. Außerdem darf man die Arbeitsstunden nicht vergessen.

edit: Hab deinen edit nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Murderbox kann man fertig kaufen für 990$ auf murdermod.com. Selbst gebastelt hat es eigentlich nur Charles Harwood, alles danach war kein wirklicher Mod mehr. Man kann sich entweder Einzelteile für das TJ07 kaufen und anschrauben (wow...) oder eben gleich die fertige Murderbox. In meinen Augen ist das kein Modding mehr. Sieht aber irre gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand die Murderbox erklären, was das ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht so teuer aus ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

murderbox.com klärt alle deine Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das kein Modding mehr. Sieht aber irre gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne es muss wenn dann schon was eigenes sein, nachbauen kann es ja jeder, aber selbst designen nur wenige(mich ausgeschlossen^^).
Einige Ideen hätte ich ja, aber nicht dem Mut und das Geld alles umzusetzen; besonders weil ich dann neue Hardware brauche


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Milky-Way-Supercom...a_38695306.html

Der PC hat 60.000 Euro gekostet, ist sowas net teurer?


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _PS : Ich überleg immernoch zwichen PS3 und Xbox360..
> 
> 
> Voteil PS3 : BluRay - aber ich wollte mir sowieso nen Player zulegen..
> ...



_:<_


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _:<_



Ich würde immer noch zur PS3 tendieren; da sparst du dir auch den seperaten Bluray-Brenner, kannst Filme, Bilder usw. übers Netzwerk von deinem PC öffnen, und Onlinegaming kostet nichts.
Zwar hat die XBOX ein paar interessante spiele, aber für die PS3 soll ja auch bald Final Fantasy rauskommen, was nicht schlecht sein soll.
Ich hab ka, aber das wird auf alle fälle das erste FF das ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Joa , ich tendiere mittlerweile auch zu PS3..naja..hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit.. :-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2009)

FFXIII wird aber auch für die 360 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch Playsi nehmen, allein schon wegen Gran Turismo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist sie auch schon leise. Und wirklich Bock, für Online-Gaming mit Konsole nochmals extra zu zahlen hätte ich auch nicht. Wobei ich gehört habe, daß es auch bei Wichsbox bald kostenlos sein soll.


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Jaja is ja gut.. :<_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das Microsoft die Preise für Online-Gaming steigern will. 

Find Playsi aber auch genialer. Find die Exklusiv-Titel dort viel besser.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2009)

NOOOIN... natürlich wo ich mir Montag nen 2ten Xbox controller kaufen wollte und bei amazon schön was fürn zwanni gefunden hatte... ist es jetzt ausverkauft -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Außerdem ist sie auch schon leise.


mmhhhhm ja ich hab raus gefunden das es auf das Spiel drauf an kommt.... GTA IV 20 Minuten Spiele danach wird die laut wie Staubsauger, hört man aber nicht wärmendem spielen das selbe mit cod4.

Bei anderen spiele ist sie nicht gross Hörer paar. (normal halt)

Bei der Xbox 360 wenn man die spiele Installiert ist sie auch leise, wie bei der PS3 wird die Xbox bei GTA IV laut.


Und zum Thema von der Ps3 aus auf musik zu greifen etc... das kann die Xbox auch über denn Media Center. (was sehr schwer zum einstellen ist,  auf der Ps3 geht es einfacher)


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

rein vom "Inhalt" finde ich die PS3 besser. Warum ich mir aber eine Xbox kaufen würde ist der Controller. Der Controller der PS3 (und auch alle anderen DualShock) sind in meinen Augen einfach nur beschissen.


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

_Das finde ich auch , ausserdem hab ich so große Hände..muss glaub ich mal testen gehen welcher mir wie in der Hand sitzt/liegt.._


----------



## Klos1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> mmhhhhm ja ich hab raus gefunden das es auf das Spiel drauf an kommt.... GTA IV 20 Minuten Spiele danach wird die laut wie Staubsauger, hört man aber nicht wärmendem spielen das selbe mit cod4.
> 
> Bei anderen spiele ist sie nicht gross Hörer paar. (normal halt)
> 
> ...



Also, meine Playsi ist unhörbar und das ausnahmslos. Egal welches Spiel und egal wie lange ich zocke. XBox finde ich einfach nur nervig laut. Wobei man natürlich das Spiel installieren kann.
Ist bei mir aber garnicht notwendig, denn wie gesagt: Du hörst das Laufwerk nicht.

Und von den Controllern her finde ich auch Playsi besser. Aber gut, daß ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ogil (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ja jetzt meine Xbox360 - und nach dem ich erstmal genervt feststellen musste, dass kein passendes Kabel mitgeliefert wird und ich demnach nochmal in die Stadt hirschen musste, habe ich den gestrigen Abend und den heutigen bisher mit dem Anspielen der mitbestellten Games verbracht. Ich finde auch die Controller der Xbox besser, die PS3-Teile sind irgendwie unhandlich. Die Extra-Gebuehr fuer die Xbox-Gold-Mitgliedschaft stoert mich wenig, ich geb so viel Geld fuer Spiele aus - da machen es die £30 im Jahr nicht fett. Und mir haben die Exklusiv-Titel der Xbox360 auch besser gefallen als die der PS3.

Klar - die PS3 hat nen Blu-Ray-Player aber der ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig. Zumindest im Moment nicht. Und falls in ein paar Jahren alle Filme nur noch auf Blu-Rays erscheinen, dann gibt es dann sicher auch noch bessere Player. Ansonsten sah ich halt bei der PS3 auch keine Vorteile.

Ist halt ne schwierige Entscheidung. Von der Grafikqualitaet hat halt auch keine der Konsolen die Nase vor, mal sieht ein Spiel bei der einen besser aus, mal bei der anderen.


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

Man sagt ja gerne, Blu-Ray Laufwerk.. aber die Filme sind aber dem entsprechend auch teurer, das muss man auch dazu rechnen.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man sagt ja gerne, Blu-Ray Laufwerk.. aber die Filme sind aber dem entsprechend auch teurer, das muss man auch dazu rechnen.



Deswegen kauft man BD genauso wie DVDs nur wenn sie im Angebot sind und nicht gleich wenn sie rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Amazon gibts ständig ein paar gute Angebote und Filme die vor 2 Jahren gut waren sind es immer noch.


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe noch nie einen richtigen Vergleich zwischen Blu-Ray und normalen DVD gehsehn, sprich die Qualität. Wenn das einen wirklich vom Hocker haut und sich gerne Filme anschaut, ist eine PS3 wegen Blu-Ray aufjeden fall empfehlenswert. Wer aber nur 1-2 Filme schauen möchte und lieber auf das ''zocken'' fixiert ist, würde ich eher zur XBOX 360 greifen. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht mal so die Frage, früher hat die Playstation 3 , 600 Euro gekostet oder?, jetzt sind die Preise doch fast identisch. Das muss man dann eifnach selber entscheiden.

Selbe wie MacBook Pro Antiglare oder Hochglanz, wenn man es getestet hat, wie ich, kann man ganz klar Antiglare empfehlen. Deswegen würde ich empfehlen, einfach mal testen.


----------



## Ogil (30. Oktober 2009)

Naja - PS3 ist schon noch ein bissl teurer. Dafuer hat man dann halt den Blu-Ray-Player drin. Wenn man den nicht braucht ist man mit der Xbox360+Gold-Mitgliedschaft immer noch knapp billiger als mit einer PS3. Aber wie gesagt - VIEL nimmt sich das nicht mehr...


----------



## Asoriel (30. Oktober 2009)

Soramac der Unterschied zwischen BluRay und DVD ists immens. Ich hab hier selbst nen BluRay Player, das sieht jeder Blinde. Was mir aber am besten gefällt: der Klang ist um einiges besser als bei DVDs.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2009)

_@Asoriel : Das stimmt :-)

@Ogil : Welche Spiele hattest du jetzt angetestet? Rein interesse halber..



Naja , wie ich schon sagte ich wollte mir ja so oder so nen BR-Player zulegen von daher is mir das wurscht..in der PS3 ist er halt schon drin..

Und die paar extra € im Jahr für´s Onlinespielen mit der Box sind nu auch kein Weltuntergang..


Ich werd einfach mal schauen welcher Controller besser in meiner Hand liegt..danach werd ich das dann wohl entscheiden.._


----------



## aseari (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich fand die Controller der XBox besser, hatte aber nie eine. Ich hatte damals ne PS2 und da ging der Controller aber auch wohl.

Wie findet ihr eigentlich zum Cooler Master Hyper TX3? Ist der fürs OC geeignet?
Oder passt der Mugen 2 in ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 auf das P7P55D Pro?


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2009)

_Der Mugen ist ja laut einer Aussage im Sticky nicht mit dem Sockel 1156 kompatibel..aber der Cooler Master scheint nicht schlecht zu sein :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (31. Oktober 2009)

Gestern kam bei mir auch der neue TV (Sony KDL 40z4500) und die Xbox Elite mit Fifa10 und Forza3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Von dem TV bin ich restlos begeistert. Seine größte Schwäche ist ja angeblich die Wiedergabe von analogen Bildsignalen, aber nicht mal hier kann ich auch nur ansatzweise was aussetzen. Bei den Spielen sieht er auch einfach nur hammermäßig aus und das obwohl ich bis Montag noch über Scart statt über HDMI spiele (so viel machts scheinbar nicht aus). Zur Lautstärke der Xbox muss ich allerdings sagen, dass mir das auch ziemlich auf den Kranz geht. Ich sag ja nichts, wenn man einen Lüfter rauschen hört oder das Laufwerk bei Lesezugriff etwas raussticht, aber das Brummen und Heulen der Box ist schon eine Klasse für sich. Geholt hab ich mir die Xbox aber auch wegen den besseren Spielen und den Controllern. BluRay kommt bei mir ohnehin über ein seperates Gerät nächstes Jahr mit DLNA/NAS-Unterstützung.

Zum Thema Gran Turismo: Das wäre für mich fast ein Kaufargument für die PS3 geworden. Ich hab mir die PS2 schon nur wegen GT gekauft und habs nie bereut. GT5 scheint aber nicht mehr das zu werden, was man sich davon erwartet. Die Leute aus unserer Gamesredaktion haben mir einhellig bescheinigt, dass zumindest die Preview-Version (nicht Prologue) von GT5 wirklich mau ist. Mit Forza hingegen bin ich super zufrieden. Um ehrlich zu sein ist mir nach so langer Konsolen-Rennspielabstinenz die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Mit wieviel Liebe zum Detail die 400 Autos designt wurden und was man in dem Spiel alles anstellen kann ist schwer zu toppen denke ich.
Als edles All-In-One Gerät finde ich allerdings auch die PS3 besser. Allein schon der Lautstärke wegen.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2009)

_Hast die Spiele mal auf die Festplatte gehauen? Sollte aufjeden Fall was an der Lautstärke ändern.

Die Hauptsache ist ja das du zufrieden bist , und solange du das bist ist ja alles in Ordnung :-)




Schöner TV übrigends :-)_


----------



## Ogil (31. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> @Ogil : Welche Spiele hattest du jetzt angetestet? Rein interesse halber..


FORZA 3 - super Klasse! hab letztens auch schon mal NFS Shift gespielt - aber FORZA ist besser! besseres (realistischeres) Fahrgefuehl, mehr Autos, man zahlt auch fuers Richten der Autos usw...
HALO ODST - nur kurz gespielt, tolle Videos - aber von der Steuerung nicht so ueberzeugt. mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt...
GEARS OF WAR 2 - obwohl auch Shooter deutlich bessere Steuerung als Halo! und das in-Deckung-gehen oder von Deckung-zu-Deckung huepfen ist cool!
FABLE 2 - sieht super aus, hab ich aber bisher auch nur kurz angespielt...
FALLOUT3 GOTY - naja, kennt ja eh jeder - ich hab mir halt statt den AddOns die GameOfTheYear-Edition fuer die Box geholt. Steuerung ist gut, man hat ja der PC-Version die Konsolensteuerung angemerkt...
TEKKEN 6 - ja - Tekken halt. auch noch nicht allzu viel gespielt...

Habe jetzt noch vor mir Borderlands fuer die XBox zu holen. Bei Dragon Age: Origins bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich's fuer die Box oder fuern PC hole...

PS: Zur Lautstaerke der XBox360 - ja - man hoert das Laufwerk. So lang da nicht zugegriffen wird ist sie ruhig, aber wenn's Laufwerk andreht macht das schon ordentlich Krach. Allerdings schafft es der Spiel-Sound locker dieser zu uebertoenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2009)

_Kann man sich , wie bei (zB.) NFS selbst an´s Auto verschönern ranmachen? Also Lack/Werbung ect..?

HALO würde ich mir eh nicht holen falls es eine Box wird , einfach nicht mein Spiel..fand die anderen schon schei...

Fable 2 <3
 Fallout 3 <3

Hm , im Luxx-Forum sind viele von Tekken nicht begeistert - die finden eher SF / SC besser..aber ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache.. :-)




Danke für die Eindrücke :-)_


----------



## Ogil (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja - man kann sowohl bei NFS Shift als auch bei Forza3 sein Auto selbst gestalten. Bei beiden Spielen hat man da eine Reihe von Moeglichkeiten. Nett bei Shift ist, dass es ein paar fertige Designs gibt, die man einfach nutzen kann. Bei Forza3 muss man alles komplett selbst gestalten - oder man kauft ein Design von anderen Spielern per Ingame-Waehrung. Das ist auch eines der netten Features von Forza3 - es gibt eine Art Marktplatz wo die Spieler Designs, Tuning-Setups oder komplette Autos verkaufen koennen...

PS: Ich hab Tekken bisher nur immer auf meiner PSP gezockt - da war es sicher das Spiel was ich da am meisten gespielt habe. Aber auf der grossen Konsole kann ich es noch nicht so richtig einschaetzen. SF ist freilich auch nice - aber grad im Multiplayer teils nervig "Ueberraschung - Dein Gegner ist Ryu! Oder Ken."


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2009)

_Whui , das is ja nice..ich mag ja sowas..kann man sein Auto schön auf sich selbst "zuschneiden"..schöne Sache! :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2009)

Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass das Leistungstuning bei NFS: Shift eher rudimentär ist. Das gleiche gilt für Aerodynamik-Kits. Die gibts jeweils als ganze Sets in 3 Stufen zu kaufen.
Dafür gibt es bei Vinyls ~10 verschiedene Kategorien mit x verschiedenen Vinyls und Decals. Bei Felgen das gleiche Spiel.
Farben gibt es verschiedene Lackarten(Chrome, Candy, Matt, Pearl und der übliche Standardlack ohne Effekte). Die Farbe lässt sich dabei im Grunde stufenlos einstellen. Außerdem kannst du das ganze Auto oder nur einzelne Teile lackieren.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Oktober 2009)

Heyho,

da bei mir inzwischen eigendlich jedes Headset mit Klinkenanschluss irgendwann nen Defekt aufzeigt (nach einiger zeit besitzt jedes ein Wackelkontakt und muss es biegen und nur ganz leicht Einstecken bis es geht), wollte ich mir nen USB Headset besorgen.

Da ich sowieso gerade außerdem noch Spiele,welche nen Gamepad unterstützen, spiele (z.B Devil May Cry 4), wollte ich dann auch gleich eines dazu kaufen.

Hätte jedoch nicht soviel &#8364;uro zur Verfügung,sagen wir mal 40&#8364;, wollte ich euch Fragen was so in dem Preis bereich am Sinnvollsten für beides wär?

Ich brauche keinen glasklaren Sound beim Headset,sondern es sollte nur möglichst gut den Sound übermitteln & nicht zusehr Rauschen.

Hätte was Rausgesucht,was würdet ihr dazu meinen?

Gamepad

Headset

Zweite Headset variante um das Geld voll Auszureitzen.

Darf natürlich auch gerne weniger als 40&#8364; sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2009)

naja, für 40€ Headset und Gamepad ist hart. Jeweils 40€, dann gibts gutes Zeug, aber das Budget ist echt mini. Wenn du Qualität stimmt, verreckt dir auch kein Klinke-Headset, außerdem ist bei denen der Klang besser als bei USB.

Aber selbst wenn du dein Budget um nur 10€ erweitern kannst, bekommst du schon richtig gute Sachen.

Als Headset würde ich dir das Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset empfehlen. Hab ich schon ausprobieren können. Schirmt gut ab, Mikrofon abnehmbar und ordentlicher Klang:
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/pre...g+51MZ0310AA001

Für 25€ bekommst du (meiner Meinung nach) das allerbeste, am Markt erhältliche Gamepad. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber für mich kommt absolut nichts an das Xbox 360 Pad ran:
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/pre...g+51MZ0310AA001

Das wären zusammen 50€, aber um Meilen besser, als die Plastikpampe was du dir ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Oktober 2009)

Allright,danke.
10 Euro ist ja nicht schwer Aufzutreiben. Werde ich dann wohl nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Unter "Gamepad" haste nochmal das Headset verlinkt^^


----------



## Shefanix (31. Oktober 2009)

Das Fatal1ty ist wirklich 1a. Habe ich selbst, und der Sound ist für den Preis Klasse. Die Qualität des Mikrofons ist auch top. Bequem sitzen tut es auch.

Edit: Den meinte Asoriel glaube ich - http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...90&agid=761


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Oktober 2009)

Okay jut,kommt hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2009)

ja, den ganz normalen Xbox 360 Controller eben Kostet ca. 25€ und ist einsame Spitze. Habe ich mir auch vor ner Weile gekauft und bin begeistert.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2009)

Da mein Headset klangtechnisch nicht (mehr) ganz auf der Höhe ist und der Bügel sehr eng ist, sprich nach einiger Zeit drückt es ziemlich auf den Ohren, möcht ich mirn neues zulegen.
Preisklasse bis ~50€.
Jemand Vorschläge? Marke ist mir generell egal, solange die Klangqualität stimmt, ich nicht den PC aufn Schoß nehmen muss weil das Kabel zu kurz ist und meine Ohren auch nach x Stunden zocken nicht weh tun.


----------



## Soramac (31. Oktober 2009)

Wer hatte nochmal eine super Anlage, Asoriel mein ich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du diese Art von Musik mögst, würde ich dir es mal empfehlen zu hören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qqc5-doW4Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß aber leider nicht, wie man die Art von Musik nennt.

oder dieses Lied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CKqBTDBqVQ...PL&index=32

Leider nicht die Vesion die ich gehört habe, ist aber auch gut.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Oktober 2009)

http://www.hoh.de/Apple/MacBook/Apple-MacB...i7594_94930.htm 
sieht wirklich schick aus. Wär das Angebot vor 2 Monaten da gewesen,hät ich es sogar genomen ^^

Besserer Prozzesor, aber eine etwas schlechtere Grafikkarte als mein derzeitiger. Wär eigendlich nen guter Einstieg für mich in die Applewelt. Naja egal


----------



## Rethelion (31. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> http://www.hoh.de/Apple/MacBook/Apple-MacB...i7594_94930.htm
> sieht wirklich schick aus. Wär das Angebot vor 2 Monaten da gewesen,hät ich es sogar genomen ^^
> 
> Besserer Prozzesor, aber eine etwas schlechtere Grafikkarte als mein derzeitiger. Wär eigendlich nen guter Einstieg für mich in die Applewelt. Naja egal



Ein Mac-Book für 500€ das wäre was für mich. Wobei da die Leistung ziemlich drunter leiden würde; in der Preisklasse gäbe es dann einen Celron und ne IntelGMA.
Nein Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Oktober 2009)

Ein Macbook für 500&#8364; ist auch nicht soviel schlechter als ein das crapmarketbook. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer hatte nochmal eine super Anlage, Asoriel mein ich oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt das erste Lied ist Electro schätz ich mal, aber ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich gut aus. Außerdem: Für sowas ist mein Subwoofer nicht potent genug. Ist ja keine Anlage dass die Bude wackelt, sondern für klare Töne => falsches Einsatzgebiet. Klingt sicher super, wenn man im Tieftonbereich gut ausgestattet ist, aber bei mir eher nicht. Das 2. Lied klingt aber gut. Bei "Roter Sand" muss ich sofort an das neue Lied vom Rammstein denken, auf meiner Extended-Version hats sogar eine Orchester-Version. Klingt für Rammstein ungewöhnlich aber klasse. Aber irgendwie haben es die Jungs geschafft, sämmtliche Lieder vom neuen Album von Youtube fern zu halten, sonst würde ich es dir verlinken. 
Ansonsten bin ich für neue Musik immer offen, ich hab einen ziemlich breit gefächerten Musikgeschmack, von Klassik bis hin zu Drum'n'Bass (da bin ich aber recht wählerisch. Das wird dann vom PC direkt runter ins Wohnzimmer gestreamt, da die Boxen an meinem PC so ziemlich garnichts taugen.

Kyragan: Ich selbst habe ein Sennheiser PC151 (Preisvergleich) und der Klang hat mich für ein Headset für den Preis absolut umgehauen. Sehr klar, dennoch druckvoller Bass. Aber das Beste: Absolut bequemer Sitz und super Mikrofon, auch das Kabel ist sehr lang (aber dünn). Klare Empfehlung zu dem Preis.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2009)

Sieht interessant aus. Wie is so die Abschirmung gegenüber Umgebungsgeräuschen? Mich irritieren halt etwas die kleinen Ohrmuscheln, die wohl kaum dazu gedacht sind das Ohr zu umschließen. Wenn das trotzdem ok is, is das definitv nen Blick wert. 
Mal sehn, ob ichs irgendwo zum Testen rumliegen seh, mal im Mediamarkt oder so vorbeischnuppern. :/

Edit: Kennt jemand ne Seite, wo es schlüssige, fachlich gute Tests zu aktuellen Headsets gibt. Ich trau diesen ganzen Gamestar- und PC-Games-Hardwarefritzeln nich. :/


----------



## Asoriel (1. November 2009)

naja, es hat eigentlich nur 2 "Nachteile": Es geht von der Lautstärke her zwar laut, aber nicht so laut wie andere. An die Schmerzgrenze kommst du damit nicht. Laut genug aber definitv. 2. Nachteil ist eben das mit der Abschirmung. Ich persönlich habe es desshalb gewählt, weil es eben nicht alles abschirmt, da ich einfach die Umgebung hören muss wenn was los ist im Haus. Der Klang ist trotzdem spitzenmäßig, ebenso die Ortung bei Shootern.

edit: Abschirmung ist so gut wie keine da, hab eben noch mal ausprobiert. Wenn das wichtig ist für dich solltest du zu einem anderen greifen, zB zum Creative Fatal1ty (HS-1000). Eine Nummer besser wäre das Creative Fatal1ty MkII, welches mit ~51&#8364; genau in dein Budget passt. Das ist ein richtiges Gamer-Headset (gut, die anderen beiden auch) und wird bei 50&#8364; Budget wohl die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2009)

Das Fatal1ty Mk II hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. Echt ne schwere Entscheidung.
Dank dir für deine Tipps schonmal.
Ich überleg ob ich nich noch n paa Öcken mehr irgendwo abzwacken kann. Ich hab leider keinen Test von Magazinen oder Onlineportalen gefunden der mir objektiv zeigt wie gut das Ding wirklich ist. Ist sicher nen Blick wert. Bin schon fast am überlegen nen Zwanziger draufzupacken und mit das Roccat Kave zu holen, nur sind da selbst die Fachmeinungen recht unterschiedlich und die Fanboys auf Alternate vergeben eh überall 5 Sterne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. November 2009)

den ultimativen Klang bekommst du mit dem Sennheiser 350. Das Ding ist genial. In der selben Preisklasse ist auch das G35 von Logitech zu finden, kosten aber beide knapp 100 Taler.


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber soviel werd ich definitiv nich ausgeben. :/
Ich denk es wird das Roccat, edler Style und der Klang scheint in der Preisklasse auch gut zu sein. Muss ich nächsten Monat wohl n klein wenig kürzer treten... geht schon... ;D


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Kumpel bekommt ganze Zeit ne Virenmeldung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handelt es sich dabei um einen Fehlalarm wie Mr.Google es sagt? Ignorieren und fertig?


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2009)

Wenn ein Avira Mitarbeiter das sagt, wird das wohl so stimmen.
Um den Alarm loszuwerden einfach die Datei auf die Ausnahmeliste packen.


----------



## Shefanix (1. November 2009)

Hät mal 2 Fragen:

1. Jemand eine Ahnung, ob irgendwelche hohen Kosten anfallen, wenn ich bei Amazon.fr bestellen würde?
2. Wenn ich aus Amerika "Geschenk-Post" bekomme, müsste ich dann trotzdem noch hier in DE Zoll zahlen oder sowas? :>


----------



## Rethelion (1. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kumpel bekommt ganze Zeit ne Virenmeldung...
> Handelt es sich dabei um einen Fehlalarm wie Mr.Google es sagt? Ignorieren und fertig?




Hängt davon ab in welcher Datei der Virus gefunden wurde; nur weil es mal einen Fehalarm gab heisst das nicht das jeder Fund einer ist.


----------



## Xerivor (1. November 2009)

Muss man beim Vista auf Windows 7 Upgrade auch Treiber neuinstallieren?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. November 2009)

Nein, aber man kann nicht Von jedem Vista auf jedes 7 Upgraden


----------



## Asoriel (1. November 2009)

ich persönlich bin eh prinzipiell gegen das Upgrade, lieber neu installieren. Sonst hat man nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, nur so ein verpfuschtes Ding. Davon muss man mich erst noch überzeugen.


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2009)

Die Systemwiederherstellung musste eben das System auf den Stand von vorvorgestern zurücksetzen und ich weiß nicht was ich zerschossen habe o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. November 2009)

Depriemierend. Muss man ein Orginalspiel cracken,weil die Spieledvd nicht gelesen werden kann ^_^


----------



## eMJay (1. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hät mal 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Jemand eine Ahnung, ob irgendwelche hohen Kosten anfallen, wenn ich bei Amazon.fr bestellen würde?
> 2. Wenn ich aus Amerika "Geschenk-Post" bekomme, müsste ich dann trotzdem noch hier in DE Zoll zahlen oder sowas? :>


1. Ka normaler versand von Frankreich nach Deutschland
2. Ist bis 150 Euro Frei. Soviel ich weis.


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2009)

Wenn du dir ausm Urlaub selbst was mitbringen tätest, hättest du diese Betrag in etwa frei. Frage ist, ob das bei Bestellung auch so aussieht. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. November 2009)

Sagt mal, denkt ihr Logitech tauscht meine MX518 um, nur weil der Spiel am Mausrad immer größer wird und wenn ich längere Texte scrolle das Bild am ende dadurch immerwieder zurückspringt? Kassenzettel und Garantieschein hab ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (1. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> 1. Ka normaler versand von Frankreich nach Deutschland
> 2. Ist bis 150 Euro Frei. Soviel ich weis.



1. Okay, mal schauen.
2. Wären eher so ~450€ oder mehr :>


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2009)

Zölle zahlst du als Privatnutzer meines Erachtens eh nicht. Was du zahlst ist die deutsche Umsatzsteuer bzw. Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. November 2009)

Von Frankreich nach Deutschland gibts doch gar keinen Zoll mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (1. November 2009)

Gut, dann kann ich also beruhigt aus Frankreich bestellen :>


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2009)

Zölle gelten eh nicht für Privatanwender, selbst nach Russland nicht. Steuern solltest du von Frankreich aus aber wirklich nicht zahlen.
EU-Kernland unso.
Das einzige was anfallen würde, wären u.U. höhere Portokosten bzw. bei Amazon überhaupt Portokosten. Innerdeutsch kostet ja nix.
Für alles was nicht-EU ist zahlst du die deutsche Umsatz - bzw Mehrwertsteuer. War gedanklich grad in den USA... :/
Nevermind. Zusätzliche Kosten, außer die von Amazon, werden nicht anfallen.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Mir ist mein TS irgentwie ausm' Bild gerutsch.. wie bekomme ich das wieder eingefangen? :X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

Neustarten mal versuchen.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Ist schon, immer wieder da oben drüber.


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

Haste schon mal an den Kanten unten versuchen runter zuziehen, ohne es zu verlängern oder zu vergrößern?


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Und wie mache ich das? Tastenkombi oder so?


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2009)

Nein, beim Fenster vom TS unten an den Kanten runter zuziehen ohne es zu verlängern oder zu vergrößern.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll, wird ja automatisch mit Linksklick vergößert oder verkleinert


----------



## Rethelion (1. November 2009)

Maximiere einfach das TS, dann kannst du es ganz normal verschieben(Rechtklick in der Taskleiste-->maximieren)


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Ist ja nicht in der Taskleiste, sonderm im Infobereich und da erscheint nur Connect, disconnect usw. :-/


----------



## Rethelion (1. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht in der Taskleiste, sonderm im Infobereich und da erscheint nur Connect, disconnect usw. :-/



Im Taskmanager müsste es aber unter Anwendungen stehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. November 2009)

Naja, so ging es zwra auch nicht aber Problem gelöst. Habe es nach Rechts auf den 2. Bildschirm gezogen, da lies es sich dann verschieben.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Hahaha , wie geil.. : 

Klick mich!

Ab ~35sec gehts los :X_


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2009)

Der Humor in Borderlands und insbesondere die Claptraps sind einfach awesome. Endlich wieder n Game, dass mich wirklich lachen lässt. <3 it


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2009)

Mein Bruder hat sich das vorgestern gekauft, bzw. hats bekommen pe Post. Genials Spiel und eine geile Grafik, mal etwas neues.


----------



## Desdinova (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Zack gibts gerade eine Western Digital WD6400AAKS mit  640 GB für 40€. Da man sich 4 davon in den Warenkorb hauen kann ist das ganz nett für einen Raidaufbau.

Die Werte der Platte sind auch nicht die Schlechtesten (auch wenn sie nicht an eine F3 hinkommen). Klick


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Zufällig jemand bei Telecolumbus oder nem ähnlichen Abieter und kriegt den Discovery Channel nichtmehr rein? _


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_1. /Push wegen der Frage 

und

2. Wollte ich für alle Xbox360-Interessenten mal das (mMn) super Angebot posten.. : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Niranda (2. November 2009)

Niralein meldet sich für diese und nächste Woche bei euch ab 
Hab diese Woche schule und nächste Woche sunn extra-kurs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG ^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

hatte gerade ne tolle Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arctic Cooling RC Ram Cooler orange lackieren und auf meinen Ram knallen.

Sind die Dinger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(übrigens schon bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Nice - wird doch langsam! :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

Pinremover sind auch bestellt. Ich dreh fast durch mit Tackern oder Büroklammern, da brech ich mir eher die Finger ab als dass es was bringt. Hab via Paypal bezahlt, kommt hoffentlich früh an.


----------



## Xerivor (2. November 2009)

Noch zwei Tage dann kommt mein W7 ... -.- Bin mal gespannt wie es sich macht installieren etc.


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

ich hatte noch nie ein Windows, was sich so einfach (sind eigtl. alle) und schnell installieren lässt. Nicht viel, aber ein wenig komfortabler ist es auf jeden Fall geworden (die Installationsroutine).


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Pinremover sind auch bestellt. Ich dreh fast durch mit Tackern oder Büroklammern, da brech ich mir eher die Finger ab als dass es was bringt. Hab via Paypal bezahlt, kommt hoffentlich früh an.



Püh, mit einem Pinremover arbeiten...da macht das doch gar keinen Spaß mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja ich steig jetzt wieder von Wakü auf Lukü um: http://noctua.at/main.php?show=news_list&a...d=51&lng=de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_@Ogil oder jemand anderen mit einer Xbox360 - hast du / habt ihr irgendwelche Spiele auf der Box installiert? Wenn ja welches Spiel und wieviel Speicher nimmt das weg? Würd mich mal interessieren :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Wie ein Pc Spiel, kommt drauf an welches spiel Zwischen 5GB-8GB glaube ich.


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

Pah! Bei dem Preis will ich erst mal ein Vergleich mit dem Megahalems sehen, dann schauen wir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Optisch gefällt mir das Teil so wenig wie der IFX-14, da fand ich den NH-U12P deutlich besser.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie ein Pc Spiel, kommt drauf an welches spiel Zwischen 5GB-8GB glaube ich.



_Da hab ich was anderes gehört , deshalb frag ich ja.. _


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Ogil oder jemand anderen mit einer Xbox360 - hast du / habt ihr irgendwelche Spiele auf der Box installiert? Wenn ja welches Spiel und wieviel Speicher nimmt das weg? Würd mich mal interessieren :-)_


Keine Ahnung - hab bisher nur da was installiert, wo eine zweite DvD dabei war und man diese entsprechend installieren musste. Den Rest spiel ich von den DvDs.


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hatte gerade ne tolle Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr geile Idee, aber mit was für Farbe machst du das? Stinknormale Sprühfarbe oder was spezielles (kann ja durchaus warm werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da hab ich was anderes gehört , deshalb frag ich ja.. _



ok ich schaue gerade auf meine Festplatte.

Assasins's Creed 6,7 GB
Fable 2 6,8 GB
Halo 3 6,9 GB 
Halo ODST 3.5 GB
Mass Effect 6,8 GB
Splinter Cell DA 6,9 GB
........

Sind nur paar spiele auf meiner Fesplatte, hab noch mehr drauf, wie man aber sieht brauchen sie meistens gleich viel platz auf der Festplatte.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Gut , dann reicht ja die "normale" Elite mit 120GB aus - soviele Spiele hätte ich am Anfang eh nicht.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Finde ich auch! aber falls du echt mal platz Probleme hast kannst du immer noch spiele Deinstallieren, die du lange nicht mehr gespielt hast!


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

das mit der Farbe hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht endgültig überlegt. Entweder die ausm Baumarkt, mal schauen was die aushält. Ansonsten kommt Sabotaz Pure Orange zum Einsatz. Die ist allerdings matt orange, eigentlich hatte ich glänzend geplant.

Was bringt es eigentlich, die Xbox-Spiele zu installieren? Und kann man dann zB ne DVD vom Kumpel ausleihen und dadurch immer zocken?


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2009)

Vor allem greift die Konsole nicht mehr aufs Laufwerk zu. Weniger Lärm, kürzere Zugriffszeiten bzw. Ladezeiten.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Genau das ist der Hauptgrund :-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Die DVD brauchst du aber trotzdem im Laufwerk ^^


----------



## Xerivor (2. November 2009)

Ist die GT 220 (?) für Gaming ausgelegt? 

EDIT: High End Gaming ...^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

Nichtmal für Gaming, für "Highend"-Gaming schon garnicht.

Kurze Erklärung zu der Karte: Wird im Blödmarkt und sonstigen Fertig-PCs als Gaming-Karte ausgezeichnet, taugt aber garnichts. Die Karte ist nochmal ca. 50% langsamer als eine HD4670, kann also so ziemlich nichts.


----------



## Xerivor (2. November 2009)

Ahaha das wollte ich hören... heute Media Markt Prospekt aufgeschlagen und gelesen SPITZEN HIGH END GRAFIK Nvidia blabla GT220!!!1111einself 
War mir nur nicht mehr sicher ob das stimmte weil ich dachte irgendwo gelesen zu haben das sie vll für einen Office Rechner geeignet wäre.


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

naja, für minimalstes Gaming taugt sie, aber die Regler sollten bei so gut wie jedem Spiel ganz unten bleiben.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Media Markt verkauft schon ne Karte,die bei einem ,mit Paint gezeichneten, Smiley in Schweißausbrüche gerät, als super duper highend mega ulta Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

Sry das ich eure zeit stehle aber seid ihr so net und helft mir,
so mein  system ist :
cpu: intel duo core E7200 2x2,53
graka: evga 8800 gt overklock von hersteller
mainboard: ga-ep35-ds3 gigabyte
ram 2gb hyper x kingston
netzteil 550 bequit
So er friert ein wen er startet wo man im system das password eingibt (starbildschirm),
und in games wie css aion wow und andere games.
Temperatur is normal also keine probleme.
Hab ram memtest durchlaufen lassen,
und es hat nicht angezeigt,
und wen er einfriert sieht alles verpixxelt aus als würde man durch eis schauen.
Pls um hilfe, verzwiefle noch hab ram saubergemacht staub entfernt.


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Seite #666 *hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand ein paar gute Browsergames/Flashgames auf Lager? Ich such was einfaches für zwischendurch und es gibt ja zig Tausend solcher Games.
Irgendwas in der Richtung Aufbau, Strategie oder Towerdefense; wie das hier:
http://www.flashgames.de/files/onlinespiel...werdefense.html

EDIT:
@Hordlerkiller: Hört sich echt ziemlich nach der Grafikkarte an, mit welchem Tool hast du die Temperatur ausgelesen? Kannst dir ja mal GPUz runterladen und damit die Temperatur überprüfen.
Ansonsten könntest du mal den Grafiktreiber neu installieren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Hi.
Also ich hab ein Riesenproblem: Ihc hab den Treiber für mein Headset deinstalliert, und seitdem geht gar kein Sound mehr, auf dem gesamten PC nicht. Der Pc sagt, er kann keine Audiogeräte finden. Was tun?


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Das Spiel in meiner Sig macht laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten hätte ich noch paar Defent the Tower spiele,die ich gerne Spiele. Unter anderem Folgende:

Dies hier wird später ziemlich Anspruchsvoll.

Bloons tower defence 3. Fande die Serie schon immer gut^^

Wird schnell eintönig,aber irgendwann wirds nen Selbstläufer. Habs immer im Hintergrund laufen ^^

Mocht ich damals ganz gerne.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch eins,was nicht ganz nen Tower Defence spiel ist,aber man spielt gegen eine andere Base und kann mit geschützen und Soldaten den feind schwächen . Außerdem kann man ins nächste Zeitalter kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


link


Paar hab ich zwar übersehen,aber is auch Egal ^^


Edit:

Bevor ich was falsches denkt,bin kein Schweizer,auch wenn es eine CH Seite is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

wenn es die grafik karte ist welche würdet ihr mir empfelen soll wieder ne nvidia sein 
würde 120€ ausgeben mehr nett so ne mittel gaming grafikkarte sein


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Hab leider keine Ahnung wie dein Problem zu stande kommt. 
Und ohne auf das Mainboard geachtet zu haben kann ich dir sagen dass, sollte es wirklich eine Nvidia sein sollen (warum auch immer), du wenigstens Warten solltest bis die GT300 Karten rauskommen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

wann kommt die den mein bruder braucht den rechner wieder flott am besten am schnellsten


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Wir wissen ja nichtmal ob es an der Grafikkarte liegt,glaube es übrigens weniger dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

an was liegt es den dann der ram ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Kann mir keienr mit dem Sound helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Scheiß windows Problemhilfe bringt überhaupt nix, die Lösungen im Inet auch net...


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

sei doch so nett und mach mal ein Foto davon, und dann sag uns in welchen Situationen, mit welchen Tools und Ergebnissen du die Temperaturen überprüft hast.

Auf Grund einer solchen Aussage eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen ist Blödsinn.

edit: Alkopopsteuer, installier den Soundtreiber deines Mainboards/Soundkarte.

Hordlerkiller: So leicht lässt sich das nicht sagen. Dazu fehlen Infos.


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann mir keienr mit dem Sound helfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke mal du hast den Audiotreiber deinstalliert, also würde ich dir empfehlen diesen einfach wieder zu installieren^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du hast den Audiotreiber deinstalliert, also würde ich dir empfehlen diesen einfach wieder zu installieren^^



Wie denn? Ich hab kein Plan.


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie denn? Ich hab kein Plan.



Lag bei deinem PC keine Treiber-CD bei?
Ansonsten bräuchten wir den Namen deines Mainboards oder deiner Soundkarte.

Du könntest aber auch mal unter Systemsteuerung-->Gerätemanager nachschauen ob es Geräte mit einem Frage- oder Ausrufezeichen gibt. Bei denen gehst du dann in die Eigenschaften und installierst den Treiber übers Windows Update.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Mach die Treiber wieder drauf....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Also bei keinem ist ein Frage oder Ausrufezeichen. Da steht, dass alle funktionieren und Einsatz bereit sind. Nur wenn ich Musik hören will, steht da, dass kein Audiogerät gefunden werden konnte.


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2009)

Mir wurden heute 4 Weisheitszähne gezogen mit Narkose... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was ess ich gerade.. Grießbrei!


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Schon gute 5 PM´s bekommen,dass ich das SPiel aus meiner Sig nehmen sollte,weils zu süchtig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. November 2009)

Soramac viel Spaß. Hat mein Sohn auch hinter mir. Das sah wirklich mächtig dick aus, er konnte weder anständig reden noch essen, ca. 3 Tage lang. Von der Schwellung dürfte es ca. einem Tischtennisball in jeder Backe entsprochen haben.

(ach ja, und gute Besserung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Lecker, aber mein beileid hatte ich auch schon tut schön weh :/


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2009)

Es geht, also ich hab zurzeit keine Schmerzen.

Nur der Narkose Arzt fand ich ganz lustig, er behandelt noch einen wie einen Mensch und nicht wie eine Nummer ...

aber wie schnell man einschläft, das lustig ^^

Aber zurzeit tut mir nichts weh, morgen kriege ich noch so Bänder raus und glaub nach 10 Tagen dann die Fäden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Ich hab den Narkose  Artzt auch gefragt ob der mir nicht ne Packung cond em zeug einpacken kann^^


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2009)

Ja, das wäre net schlecht.

Manchmal liege ich 2 Stunden im Bett und möchte nur einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das hat ja Micheal Jackson benutzt um einzuschlafen und irgendwann wars halt zuviel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> aber wie schnell man einschläft, das lustig ^^


Ich weiss nicht was daran lustig ist! ^^ meine Erfragungen mit Narkose (voll) war in Krankenhaus im OP  saal, und spätestens dann wenn du die Erfragungen dort machst ist es nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Das einzigste was mir etwas Angst bei der Narkose im OP saal macht ist,dass dieses mitten während der Operation nachlässt während die gerade nen Arm oder so aufschneiden. Man ist dann ja noch gelähmt und kann dennen nichts bemerkbar machen. Ist manchen sogar passiert.


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Schon gute 5 PM´s bekommen,dass ich das SPiel aus meiner Sig nehmen sollte,weils zu süchtig macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vielen dank auch jetz hab ich draufgedrückt und kann nimmer aufhörn xDDD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

so re. hab ma everest gestartet und der sagt bei gpu keine daten kein garnichts nur wie die grafikkarte heist 
und bei pci/agp video zeigt der auch nichts an und temperatur. nur motherboard und aux und nur  spannungs werte zeigt er an


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Haha ^^

Bin ja immer noch in deiner Sig. Ist doch fast nen halbes Jahr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. November 2009)

ja aber is ja nach wie vor so, das die terroristen auf ihren counterstrike servern angst und schrecken verbreiten!


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so re. hab ma everest gestartet und der sagt bei gpu keine daten kein garnichts nur wie die grafikkarte heist
> und bei pci/agp video zeigt der auch nichts an und temperatur. nur motherboard und aux und nur  spannungs werte zeigt er an



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

so unter cpu-z steht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2009)

Geht durchaus kühler, aber diese Temperaturen bringen eigentlich keine Karte zum crashen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

ja das wundert mich ja auch kan nur noch der ram sein weil das mainboard erkennt den ram ohne probleme


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2009)

Die Frage ist ja: Sind diese Temperaturen unter Belastung oder im Idle? Fuer Idle-Temps sind sie recht hoch - fuer Last-Temps waeren sie ok.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

also bin auf dem desktop und keine games on dan wird woll leider die grafikkarte neu -.-
und gpu-z läst sich nicht mehr öffnen


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2009)

Selbst wenn es idle Temps sind, denke ich nicht dass die GPU unter Last 90°C und mehr erreicht. Einige Karten verkraften gar dreistellige Bereiche. Ob die Temperatur derartig explodiert glaube ich kaum.
Die Frage ist halt wie schnell der Lüfter maximal dreht, 1800 RPM wären im idle schon extrem viel und wenn er sich dann kaum mehr steigern kann, könnts tatsächlich in kritische Bereiche gehn.


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2009)

Naja - 62 Grad idle, dann wuerde ich schon davon ausgehen, dass es bis zu 80-90 Grad hoch geht. Lass einfach mal das Programm laufen (kannst auch einstellen, dass es in ein File aufzeichnet) und geh in ein Spiel. Waere auch denkbar, dass einfach der Luefter der GraKa verdreckt ist. Sauber machen nutzt da ne Menge und spart Dir womoeglich den Neukauf.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Ok, das Sound Prob ist gelöst... 
Hab aus Versehen den Treiber für den gesamten Sound gelöscht, weil ich dachte er er wäre nur fürs Headset...


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2009)

Sofern Du kein USB-Headset hast, hat das keinen eigenen Treiber.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

nur das problem ist wen ich ins game gehe hängt sich der rechner auf bei jedem game mit nem kristall ähnlichen bildschirm siht aus al würde man durch eis schauen so verschwommen is das bild bis ne sekunde später der rechner einfriert


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sofern Du kein USB-Headset hast, hat das keinen eigenen Treiber.



Hättest mir das vor paar Stunden mal gesagt...


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nur das problem ist wen ich ins game gehe hängt sich der rechner auf bei jedem game mit nem kristall ähnlichen bildschirm siht aus al würde man durch eis schauen so verschwommen is das bild bis ne sekunde später der rechner einfriert



GPUz hat eine Log-Funktion, die könntest du während dem Spiel laufen lassen und auch wenn dein PC abstürzt sind deine Temperaturen gespeichert


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2009)

so hab ma meine grafikkarte vom staub befreit aber friert immer noch ein
so bin off bis morgen


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

-.-

Mein kleiner Bruder hat mich bei Steam ausgeloggt als ich gerade nicht da war und dann,warscheinlich damit ich es nicht merke, den PC ausgeschaltet -.-

Leider kenn ich das Passwort nichtmehr,Geheimfrage ist auch schon zu lange her. Habe nurnoch ID &Emailaddresse.

Kann ich durch irgendeine Datei evtl wieder den Autostart mit dem alten Passwort aktivireen?^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Richte dich an Steamsupport, hab nach 4 Tagen nen neues PW bekommen per E-Mail musst nur den Original CD Key haben von einem deiner Games


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Bruder hat mich bei Steam ausgeloggt als ich gerade nicht da war und dann,warscheinlich damit ich es nicht merke, den PC ausgeschaltet -.-


Mein Tipp! Pc mit einem Passwortgeschützten dann hat man solche Probleme nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2009)

Und das hätte ihm in diesem Fall, WAS gebracht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. November 2009)

Sein Bruder hätte Ihn nicht ausloggen können? Ergo stünde er nicht vor dem SteamPWProblem


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Könntest ja mal einen Wiederherstellungspunkt laden.

EDIT: Bei Mindfactory gibts grad die Enermax Apollish für 6,99&#8364; im Mindstar.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2009)

_So , mal Windows (Vista) neu draufhauen - is mir schonwieder zu vollgestopft hier ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

Radeon HD 5970: AMD-Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte kommt

Damit soll angeblich AMD Nvidia endgültig das Wasser abgraben.

Ich weiß ja nicht was die damit bezwecken wollen, aber wenn Nvidia erstmal auspackt, schauen die dann ganz schön aus den Röhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Radeon HD 5970: AMD-Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte kommt
> 
> Damit soll angeblich AMD Nvidia endgültig das Wasser abgraben.
> 
> ...



Das würde ich für nVidia hoffen. Wenn die nämlich was schlechteres veröffentlichen können sie sich gleich verabschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

Lieber länger darann arbeiten, aber dafür mehr Dampf am Ende haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich werden die Karten dann teuer sein, aber Nvidia steht ja angeblich für Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

hm kauf mir dan nen 2 gbram kitt kostet ja nicht die welt


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lieber länger darann arbeiten, aber dafür mehr Dampf am Ende haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Frage nach "Wer hat die beste Performance?" ist sowieso ziemlich blöd gewählt. Jenachdem wie man Zeit betrachtet ist jeweils der andere vorne^^

Jetzt ATI 3 Monate später ist Nvidia wieder Platzhirsch und wieder 3 Monate später ist ATI wieder dran. Das ist sogar ziemlich genau, man geht meistens von einer "Halbwertszeit" von einem halben Jahr bei Hardware aus bis die neue Generation kommt.

Es ist also letztendlich nur die Frage entscheidend "Wann will ich die Hardware?".
Jemand der sich jetzt das beste holen will muss eben zu ATI greifen, jemand der in 3 Monaten das beste haben will muss halt zur 300er greifen. Ist rum wie num und letztendlich dann noch eine "Fanboy" Frage^^


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

Kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir eben ein Taure Priester gemacht, schon lustig.


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich verstehe deinen Humor nicht so richtig, bzw. ich nehme mal an, dass soll Sarkasmus sein.


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

Hmm, kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich grad, warum ich so niedrige FPS habe und merke, das mein Laptop auf Energiesparmodus stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

Joa.....doch....das ist natürlich ein Grund für niedrige FPS, stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (3. November 2009)

Ich frag einfach hier mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Undzwar wollte ich wissen ob das OEM-Update von Vista auf Windows 7 kostenlos ist, oder kommen eventuell Versandkosten o.ä. auf mich zu?

Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach hier mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du meinst du hast einen PC/Notebook mit WIn VIsta gekauft und möchtest das Win7 upgrade nutzen? Wenn ja, das kostet 19€. (Bearbeitung und Versand)


----------



## Mikroflame (3. November 2009)

Jetzt geht mein Kopfhöhrer Klinkensteckplatz garnicht mehr ^_^

Hat jemand eine USB Alternative für http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...08&agid=264 ?^^


Btw zum Steam acc... Hab mal ne Mail annen Support geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 

Was meint ihr zu http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...83&agid=264 ?^^


----------



## Twixst (3. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Du meinst du hast einen PC/Notebook mit WIn VIsta gekauft und möchtest das Win7 upgrade nutzen? Wenn ja, das kostet 19€. (Bearbeitung und Versand)



Exact, das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke.


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine gefürchteter männlicher Untote hat sich in eine süße liebhabe Gnomin verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Lass mich raten... Modelchange?


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So , mal Windows (Vista) neu draufhauen - is mir schonwieder zu vollgestopft hier ;-)_



_Wieder da :-) (Nein , ich hab nicht solange installiert - war noch weg ..)_


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

Die Preise für das Update variiren 19 Euro ist kein fest Preis... bei meinem Anbieter hat es nichts gekostet bei Acer kostet es z.B. 15 Euro..


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

bei einem Asus kostet es wohl 20&#8364; sich die DVD zuschicken zu lassen. Das "Upgrade" an sich ist kostenlos wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab.

edit: Mikroflame, ich würde bei dem Fatal1ty bleiben, dazu sowas hier: http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...e/proid_9258029 
Das kommt direkt auf dein Mainboard und Klinke funktioniert wieder.


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

Ja das Upgrade an sich ist kostenlos (steht ja auch überall fett drauf) nur die Versandkosten und die Verpackung (hahahaha) kosten soviel...


----------



## Mikroflame (3. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Mikroflame, ich würde bei dem Fatal1ty bleiben, dazu sowas hier: http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...e/proid_9258029
> Das kommt direkt auf dein Mainboard und Klinke funktioniert wieder.


Lappy unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

ne frage welche nvidia is gut bis max 110 €


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Muss es unbedingt eine nVidia sein? Wenn ja die 9800GT, wenn nein die HD4870, die wesentlich mehr Leistung hat :>


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

Knallhart? Garkeine! Bei 110&#8364; lohnt sich nur eine HD4870. 

Eine Nvidia, bei der sich die Investition lohnt geht erst bei 140-150&#8364; los, darunter kann man getrost bei ATI bleiben.


Mikroflame: Gut, dann muss es natürlich USB werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefanix: Die 9800GT eher nicht. Für den Preis bekommt man eine HD4770, welche leiser, schneller, kühler ist und weniger Strom braucht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

weil alle die ich kenne meinen ati wer der reinste schrott wegen fps und so


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Dann sag denen, die du kennst das sie einfach alle keine Ahnung haben. Ob ATI oder nVidia ist eigentlich völlig Latte. ATI ist im unteren Preissegment bis ~150&#8364; und im Moment auch im High-End-Segment einfach stärker :>


@ Asoriel: Das war nur ein Beispiel, was man für 110&#8364; grade mal an Leistung bei nVidia bekommt :>


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

ja gut, das stimmt natürlich. 

Hordlerkiller hau denen mal eins auf die Nuss und sag, sie sollen sich informieren bevor sie Mist erzählen. Shefanix sagt das absolut richtig, Nvidia im Moment nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, weder im Midrange noch im Highendsegment.


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

Nvidia Fanboys an die Macht!!1111einself


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

thx für die antworten


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

ne frage reicht nen 520 watt netzteil für ne ati 4870 das netzteil ist min 4 jahre alt


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

So, das K-62 ist bestellt. Jetzt nur noch bis Weihnachte warten :/

Hab grad aber den Rest wieder verworfen. Bin am Überlegen ob ich auf Silent verzichten soll, und mir stattdessen, eine HD5850 reinknalle. Dann hätte ich auch die restlichen 200&#8364; weg. Und mein E8400 sollte da auch noch einigermaßen hinterherkommen denke ich mal. 

Was würdet ihr den machen? Silent-System welches gleichzeitig gut kühlt +500GB F3, oder halt eine HD5850?


Edit: Genau Daten zum Netzteil wären interessant. Also Name, wie viel Ampere auf den einzelnen Schienen anliegen etc. Mach am besten ein Foto von dem Aufkleber an der Seite des Netzteils.


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

ich würde eine HD5850 kaufen und nen Scythe Musashi draufknallen, dazu die HDD entkoppeln. Dann hast du beides, klingt doch gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr den machen? Silent-System welches gleichzeitig gut kühlt +500GB F3, oder halt eine HD5850?



Warum nicht beides? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die HD 5850 muss ja nicht unbedingt laut sein, und falls doch tauscht du halt die Lüfter aus.
Und leise Lüfter kosten wiederum auch nicht die Welt.

EDIT:


Asoriel schrieb:


> ich würde eine HD5850 kaufen und nen Scythe Musashi draufknallen, dazu die HDD entkoppeln. Dann hast du beides, klingt doch gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt der auch auf die HD5850? Der ist ja schon etwas älter.


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

hehe, ich war schneller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Okay, das wäre allerdings auch eine Idee. Entkoppeln müsste ich nichtmals, da im K-62 die Festplatten bereits doppelt entkoppelt werden. Nur weiss ich halt nicht wie laut/leise die Lüfter im Gegensatz zu den anderen sind. Und der Scythe Musashi kostet dann ja auch wieder Geld :>


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe, ich war schneller!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



CHEATER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so das is mein netzteil datenblatt


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Ja, das Netzteil wird reichen. Ist ja sogar ein be quiet!, also Markennetzteil :>


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

da es das 520W-Modell ist reicht es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Das mit der HD5850 kann ich wieder vergessen. Meinem 480W Xilence-Billig-Netzteil kann ich das glaube ich nicht zumuten. Ich denke ich werd mir dann einfach noch ein Netzteil kaufen, und dann nächstes Jahr wenn ich wieder Geld hab die Karte nachrüsten. Wenn ich nicht alles wieder übern Haufen schmeiß :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2009)

danke für die antwort


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2009)

_Falls jemand einen Prolimatech Megahalem sucht / braucht sollte hier zuschlagen.. : 

Klick mich!


Be Quiet Silent Wings für 10&#8364;

Klick mich!

Quelle : Klick mich!
_


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

Wieso rattern manche festplatten beim laden und manche nicht ?


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

STROMBERG BEGINNT HEUTE!!!!


Windows 7 Stromberg 

Zu geil^^

Übrings das ist der Ernie, den ihr hier links auch sieht bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zweite Werbung noch von Windows 7 Stromberg


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2009)

mongobongo17 merk ich mir


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2009)

dann hätten einige hier schon


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Wieso rattern manche festplatten beim laden und manche nicht ?



Naja, es gibt gute (leise) und schlechte (laute) Festplatte, rein ein Bezug auf die Lautstärke natürlich. Außerdem ist es noch interessant, wie die Platte montiert wurde. Dass eine festgeschraubte HDD lauter ist als eine entkoppelte ist klar, eine in einer HDD-Box ist sogar (beinahe) lautlos.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mikroflame: Gut, dann muss es natürlich USB werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm,und welches würdest dann als USB-Headset empfehlen?^^

Hätte ´ne kleine Budgeterweiterung auf 40&#8364;,fals nötig. Fals etwas billiger und nur minimal besser ist als was teureres,würd ichs auch nehmen. 
Brauche nicht den perfekten Klang für Musik, bin sogar schon mit dem onboard Notebooksound zufrieden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. November 2009)

Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming Headset USB Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (4. November 2009)

Externe von meiner Schwester angeschlossen mit Avira durchsucht und zwei Trojaner gefunden natoll... muss ich jetzt den ganzen PC formatieren? ^^ Die Dateien wurden nie von mir benutzt bzw. geöffnet.


----------



## Asoriel (4. November 2009)

Wenn du deinen PC durchsuchst und nichts findest nicht. Logisch, oder?

Außerdem muss man wegen einem Virus noch lange nicht den PC formatieren


----------



## Xerivor (4. November 2009)

Ja war nur auf der Externen.. Avira hat kein befallenen Bootsektoren Registery Einträge o.ä. gefunden.. war mir aber nicht sicher ob das eine Rolle spielt ob der Trojaner auf der Externen war oder auf der Festplatte wo das System drauf ist...

Edit: Soll man die Trojaner in Quarantäne lassen oder aus der Liste rauslöschen?


----------



## Asoriel (4. November 2009)

wenn du dir sicher bist, dass es kein Fehlalarm ist => löschen


----------



## Xerivor (4. November 2009)

Also einfach die Datei in der Quarantäneliste auswählen und Objekt löschen?


----------



## Asoriel (4. November 2009)

so würde ich es machen. Mit Avira kenn ich mich nicht aus, ich setz auf Kaspersky.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. November 2009)

Falls grad ein paar WoWler hier sind, die stellt man denn mit oRA2 die MTs ein?  ( Per InGame Befehl..? )


----------



## Asoriel (4. November 2009)

Jemand ein  DFI P45 T2RS PLUS? Bräuchte das zwecks Optik für meinen Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rethelion, hattest nicht du das? Interesse an einem Tausch gegen mein EP45-DS4?

edit: Verdammt, du hast das Board sicher nicht Hast ja nen AMD...


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. November 2009)

Hi, eine Frage was haltet ihr von der GeForce GTx260?


----------



## Asoriel (4. November 2009)

taugt. P/L ist nicht perfekt, ist aber eine gute Karte die noch alles ohne Probleme packt. Kommt aber auch auf den Rest des PCs an.


----------



## Soramac (4. November 2009)

Hmm, hat zwar was Oranges aber das braun und das gelbe gefällt mir net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das stylische Mainboard finde ich immer noch dieses hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. November 2009)

Das normale SLI Classified finde ich besser. Mein Favorit (optisch und technisch) ist zur Zeit aber das Maximus III Formula. Das 4Way SLI Classified mit den 7 PCIe finde ich überladen.


----------



## Rethelion (4. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jemand ein  DFI P45 T2RS PLUS? Bräuchte das zwecks Optik für meinen Mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt hättest du mich fast beleidigt^^


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2009)

Oh man..  habt ihr das schon gelesen? http://www.golem.de/0911/70981.html



> Laut New York Times ist Mozilla unzufrieden mit der geplanten alphabetischen Sortierung der Browser, bei der Apples Safari an erste Stelle stehen würde. Mozilla befürchtet, die Masse der Nutzer werde sich dann zwischen dem ihnen bekannten Internet Explorer und dem ersten Eintrag in der Liste, Safari, entscheiden.





> Opera drängt darauf, den Auswahlbildschirm neutral zu gestalten, ohne Microsoft-Logo.


Die haben Probleme...


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

naja, von mir aus. Ich bleib bei FF.

Was mich aber echt tierisch nervt: Ich hab am Montag Nachmittag bei Aquatuning 2 Artikel bestellt, beide lagernd (sind sie auch jetzt noch) und mit PayPal bezahlt, Geld war also sofort da. Sie haben es noch nichtmal verschickt!


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2009)

Die haben echt Probleme.
Ich nutze den IE nicht mehr.
Selbst Updates laufen bei XP dank IE Tab über den IE.
Er ist zwar noch installiert, da ihn evtl. noch Programme brauchen, aber genutzt wird der schon lange nicht mehr.
Freue mich schon auf FF 3.6 Final.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ick


Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inner Dragon Age Origins News stand das an alle Gewinner ne Mail verschickt wurde,bekam selber gestern nur ne Mail in der Stand "der Gewinn wurde verschickt".
War mein Zidane wohl doch nicht so schlecht,immerhin nen Kalender xD


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Ich verstehs nicht.

Ich wollte eigentlich unter Mac keine Spiele installierne, aber habe heute mal World of Warcraft installiert und bin einfach nur überwältigt.

Ich kann mit einem Intel 2.53 Duo Prozessor und einer 9400GT M World of Warcraft mit Schatteneffekten vor Durotar (vollster Server - Stormscale) ohne Laggs sogar filmen mit der Mac Option ohne Laggs.

und habe ein viel bessren Ping.

Ich kann unter Windows nicht mit Schatteneffekte vor Orgrimmar stehen, warum unter Mac? Oo

Hier mal ein Video, von der Qualität ist es auch ziemlich genial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsXPpJCfUJU


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Weißes Bild 4tw :<_


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Habs editiert.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Okay :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

Lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann mit meiner Geforce 8800GTS OC in der alten welt auch mit ultra settings Rum laufen ohne Probleme! so bald ich nordend bin kann ich zu kucken wie die Fps sinkt!


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Trotzdem mit Windows

mit Schatteneffekte 5 FPS

mit Mac und Schatteneffekte 30 FPS

dazu kommt dann unter Windows Fraps das Programm zum aufzeichen, die Qualität ist dann 1. net so gut und ich habe dann maximal 2 FPS

unter Mac bleibt die FPS so stehen und ich habe keine Ruckler und habe ein besseren Ping.

Kann mir das jemand erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (5. November 2009)

naja und mit dem neuen ad on könnt ihr wahrscheinlich nirgendwo mehr stehen ohne zu sehen wie die fps sinken... :-)

Bei WOW wird doch mit jedem ad on die performance schlechter ohne deutlichen grafischen Gewinn.


----------



## Drydema (5. November 2009)

mhh benutzt mac überhaupt dx9? ich denke die haben entweder open gl oder was eigenes
und die programmierung des mac clients könnte einfach besser sein als der von windows


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

wird mich dann auch nicht stören da ich das addon wahrscheinlich nicht kaufen werde! ich hab 1 char auf lvl 80 die andern 72 oder so und mit dehnen hänge ich nur in der alten Welt ab, hab mir schon überlegt wow neu zu kaufen und sich einen neuen Account zu legen und damit nur bis 60 spielen und einfach in der alte Welt abhängen! ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> mhh benutzt mac überhaupt dx9? ich denke die haben entweder open gl oder was eigenes
> und die programmierung des mac clients könnte einfach besser sein als der von windows


Der Client ist exakt der gleiche.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Und warum hab ich dann eine deutlich bessere Performance? ;D


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Mac hat kein DirectX, desshalb laufen ja kaum Spiele. WoW läuft also unter OpenGL.

Und dass mit Fraps die FPS beim filmen in den Keller gehen ist normal. Das auf Windows zu schieben ist unfair. Wenn man zB mit dem XFire-Client aufnimmt (nach langer Suche für mich das beste Tool) läuft noch alles wunderbar weiter und nichts ruckelt.
Und mal ehrlich: ist eh nicht eh schon erbärmlich genug, dass man trotz des ach so tollen OS X kaum um die Installation von Windows herum kommt? Für mich ist ein Mac ein Stück überteuerter Schrott der gerne mehr wäre, als er tatsächlich ist. 
(Bitte nicht wieder die Diskussion anfachen, ich werde eh nicht drauf antworten

Zur Performance von WoW kann ich nichts sagen, dazu müsste ich es selbst spielen. 3DMark wäre hier ein Richtwert, aber das läuft ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie so viele andere Dinge auch)


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2009)

Hat Apple im OS nich so n Programm, dass Performance erhöhen kann oder son Käse?
Vllt. verwaltet auch das OS die Ressourcen ganz anders als Windows es tut. Davon abgesehen müllt das Mac-OS soweit ich weiß im Gegensatz zu Windows nicht voll, sprich wird nicht langsamer mit der Zeit.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Rehti , welchen TV hast du nochmal? _


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

doch, wird auch langsamer. Nicht so extrem wie Windows ohne Pflege, aber langsamer wird es dennoch.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Hmm, trotzdem finde ich es merkwürdig das es trotz der selben Hardware unter Mac besser läuft .. versteh ich ganz ehrlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen 3DMark , gibts glaub ich Geekbench, aber glaub das ist nicht das was du meinst.


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

ich meinte den normalen 3DMark06.

Was ich vermute: Unter Windows ist die Ramlast höher (hast du nur 2GB?) und daher rennt es unter OS X besser. Ich weiß es aber nicht. Außerdem bräuchte man repräsentative Werte und das ist besonders bei einem MMORPG schwer hinzubekommen.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Nein 4GB, wie auch immer. Man kann ja froh sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm, trotzdem finde ich es merkwürdig das es trotz der selben Hardware unter Mac besser läuft .. versteh ich ganz ehrlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil man sich als Apple-Fanboy darauf eben einen rubbeln kann...immerhin hat man 1000€ mehr gezahlt um sich besser zu fühlen als andere Leute <3
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum es kaum Vergleichstests Windows - Apple von Windows-Usern gibt...das müsste man mir mal erklären
Naja, ist ja auch egal


Hab derzeit das Problem, dass sich beim WoW zocken immer mal die Festplatte restartet und ich rebooten muss :/


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

War ja klar das sowas kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur schade, das ich mit meinen alten PC nicht so ruckelfrei filmen konnte wie mit diesem , ich nenn ihn einfach mal Notebook. Ultra - gute Qualität - ruckelfrei

Auf meinem alten PC mit ner GTX260, Phenom II 940 , 4GB RAM, unmöglich...


----------



## Falathrim (5. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> War ja klar das sowas kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, meine Beiträge waren immer schon so wahr, dass du sie nicht widerlegen konntest :>



> Nur schade, das ich mit meinen alten PC nicht so ruckelfrei filmen konnte wie mit diesem , ich nenn ihn einfach mal Notebook. Ultra - gute Qualität - ruckelfrei
> 
> Auf meinem alten PC mit ner GTX260, Phenom II 940 , 4GB RAM, unmöglich...


Natürlich ein vollkommen objektiver subjektiver Vergleich <3


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Naja okay, wenn sich Leute etwas teures leisten und vielleicht lange drauf gespart haben, kaufen sich das nur um sich besser zu fühlen als andere Leute. Da haste ganz bestimmt recht.


----------



## Shefanix (5. November 2009)

Irgendwie hat Fala aber schon Recht mit dem was er sagt :>

Btw, ich hab WoW wieder angefangen, und muss sagen das es auf Win7 irgendwie erstaunlich flüssig Läuft, das mit 8x MSAA, und Schatten auf hoch.


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Soramac du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Kleines Beispiel: Need for Speed Shift läuft auf nem Gameboy vollkommen flüssig, mit einem Core i7 Extreme und HD5870 Crossfire mit Eyefinity ruckelts aber. Zwar überspitzt, aber so in etwa versuchst du zu vergleichen.
Mit einem Mac einen objektiven und reproduzierbaren Vergleich zu finden ist einfach schwer, da auf einem Mac kaum etwas läuft. Außerdem sollte bei so etwas die Einstellungen, Treiber, Auflösungen etc identisch sein.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Was soll denn z.B. auf einem Mac laufen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

3DMark, SuperPi, CPU-Z, GPU-Z. Nur mal um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Die ganzen DX-basierten Games sind sowieso außen vor, die laufen eh nicht.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 3DMark, SuperPi, CPU-Z, GPU-Z. Nur mal um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Die ganzen DX-basierten Games sind sowieso außen vor, die laufen eh nicht.




So manche Programme dienen doch nur als Schwanzvergleich ..., Spiele auf einem Mac ist ja sowieso schon lange verjährt, das weiß jeder, der ordentlich zocken will holt sich doch lieber nen Alienware PC


----------



## Shefanix (5. November 2009)

Bahnt sich das wieder eine "Apple vs. den gesamten Rest"-Diskussion an? 

Edit: Ich hoffe das mit Alienware ist nicht ernst gemeint :/


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bahnt sich das wieder eine "Apple vs. den gesamten Rest"-Diskussion an?
> 
> Edit: Ich hoffe das mit Alienware ist nicht ernst gemeint :/




So manche Leute gibts aber ...


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Die Programme schlüsseln schön die Leistung der einzelnen Komponenten in Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen OS auf (XP, Vista, 7), daher würde ich auch einen Vergleich mit nem Mac interessant finden.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

/finished


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

bin ich auch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2009)

hi all hab ne grafikkarte gefunden weis einer ob die ok ist also gut 
XFX (Retail) GTS 250 512MB 2xDVI
http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?...up&group=14
sie ist für 103€ bei k&m gelistet zugreifen ??


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

Finish the fight! 

und da zu die Musik http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFOJ13sw8o4


----------



## Xerivor (5. November 2009)

Die in dem PC von meinem Onkel hat 1024mb mmh=/ wird wohl daran liegen das sie von Palit ist nicht von XFX.. würd aber lieber 30 Euro drauflegen und mir eine GTX260 kaufen.. wenn du eine Nvidia willst


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Hordlerkiller, haben wir es nicht schon ausführlich genug erklärt? Im Moment gibt es absolut keine Grafikkarte von Nvidia, und damit meine ich wirklich keine einzige, die ein vernünftiges Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat! Die GTS250 kostet nur ein paar Taler weniger wie eine 1GB 4870 welche wesentlich schneller ist!
Wenn du unsere Hilfe nicht annehmen willst, kannst du die Karte gerne kaufen.


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Rehti , welchen TV hast du nochmal? _



Ich hab den Philips 47PFL5604H; 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich würd dir den nicht empfehlen. Ich bin zwar zufrieden und er hat echt ein klasse Bild, aber hat halt nur 60hz und bei schnelleren Bildern verschwimmt es leicht.
Und dann hat er das LCD typische Problem mit der Ausleuchtung; wenn man ein schwarzes Bild anschaut ist es in den ecken heller. 

Klar für den Preis war/ist er unschlagbar, aber müsste ich mir jetzt einen kaufen würde es es ein a)Samsung LCD oder b) Samsung/Panasonic Plasma werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (5. November 2009)

Die GTS250 die mein Onkel hat von Palit leistet schon ordentlich Leistung hab keinen Vergleich zu ATI(oder heißen die mittlerweile nicht auch AMD?) habe selbst eine GTX260 und bin von ihr begeister, aber Nvidia ist halt teurer wie ATI ^^ muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> ATI(oder heißen die mittlerweile nicht auch AMD?)


Nein AMD hat ATI nur aufgekauft. 
Der Name der Grafikkarten bleibt immer noch ATI


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

die GTS250 ist eine 9800GTX+ mit neuem Namen.

Wenn man fair vergleicht - GTS250 und HD4870, beide 512MB - kosten sie sogar gleich viel bei einem Leistungsunterschied von ca. 10%. Insgesammt habe ich die Karte unterschätzt (wie auch schon die 8800GTS G92...).

Trotzdem: Um den Preis würde ich eine HD4870 1GB kaufen. Da hat man mehr davon, vor allem in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen und Auflösungen. Die 4870 ist leiser, braucht aber weniger Strom.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. November 2009)

Ne Freundin von mir sucht ein Flimbearbeitungsprogramm mit dem man Untertitel bei Flimen/Video hinzufügen kann.

Sollte Freeware sein! 

Empfehlungen?


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Vielleicht Windows Movie Maker, müsste glaub ich gehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. November 2009)

Habe ich auch gesagt und den hat sie auch bisher genutzt, aber will einen mit dem man "richtige gute Untertitel" machen kann... :-X


----------



## Vaishyana (5. November 2009)

Sonst keine bekannt? Ich verstehe zwar auch nicht was am Windows Movie Maker mangelt, aber der Aussage nach möchte sie einfach nur ein anderes...


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab den Philips 47PFL5604H;



_Danke ;-)

Naja - ich bin immernoch am vergleichen _


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Danke ;-)
> 
> Naja - ich bin immernoch am vergleichen _



Wenn du dich entschieden hast dann poste mal welchen du dir holst.
Nimm aber auf alle Fälle einen der größer als 42" ist; egal wie klein der Abstand ist, nacher bereust dus nur, und beim 42"er ist das Bild etwas in die Breite gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Jo , 46" ist aufjeden Fall geplant - aber bei meinem Budget wirds warscheinlich eh "nur" bei einem Modell bleiben.. : Klick mich!

Nur gefällt der mir optisch (hab ihn live gesehen) überhaupt nicht -_-_


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo , 46" ist aufjeden Fall geplant - aber bei meinem Budget wirds warscheinlich eh "nur" bei einem Modell bleiben.. : Klick mich!
> 
> Nur gefällt der mir optisch (hab ihn live gesehen) überhaupt nicht -_-_



Was gefällt dir denn an dem nicht? Außer den Füßen, die haben mir bei den Panasonics auch nicht gefallen ;D


----------



## Vaishyana (5. November 2009)

Es wird ein Programm gesucht im Untertitel wie bei diesem Video zu machen.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir denn an dem nicht? Außer den Füßen, die haben mir bei den Panasonics auch nicht gefallen ;D



_Wenn er aus ist (auch wenn er es nicht oft sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist das Panel eher Graugrün als Schwarz/Grau - was ich absolut besch***en finde..ausserdem gefällt er mir optisch halt einfach nicht - da wäre der Samsung PS50B650 eher was.. :<_


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Der Samsung gefällt!

Vaishyana After Effects oder Sony Vegas können das sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier war mal jemand, ich weiß nur nichtmehr wer, der Videos bearbeitet hat, vielleicht meldet sich der mal noch zu Wort.


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn er aus ist (auch wenn er es nicht oft sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der B650 wäre mir zu rund, ich brauch was eckiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Da gibt er an mit seinem Philips.. :>_


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Übrigens ist bei meiner Aquatuning-Bestellung wohl was mit PayPal schief gelaufen. Der Support ist aber klasse! Bestellung wurde fix storniert und ich habe einfach nochmal bestellt, da hatte ich gleich noch die Gelegenheit den 12% HWLuxx-Gutschein einzulösen.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Die 600er Samsung reihe sieht schon geil aus.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Joa das stimmt , ich hätte zwar immernoch lieber den Pioneer 5090H bzw den 500A aber irgendwie will mir keiner 2-3000€ schenken..komisch.. :<_


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da gibt er an mit seinem Philips.. :>_


Mein Philips hat auch runde Ecken;
Der obige TV ist ein 52"-LED von Samsung ^^


EDIT:


painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa das stimmt , ich hätte zwar immernoch lieber den Pioneer 5090H bzw den 500A aber irgendwie will mir keiner *2*-3000&#8364; schenken..komisch.. :<_



2&#8364; kann ich dir schenken^^


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Oh >_<..wusste ich natürlich , wollte dich nur testen! :x_


----------



## Shefanix (5. November 2009)

Hmm, Mugen2 oder Megahalem? Ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden. Der Mugen2 ist günstig, der Megalem sieht einfach nur geil aus und hat brachiale Leistung. Bloss brauch ich da dann schon wieder 2 Lüfter zu :/


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Vor exakt der Entscheidung stand ich auch. Jetzt bin ich glücklicher Besitzer eines Push/Pull Megahalems. Den Mugen2 hatte ich davor. Die Montage vom Megahalems ist unübertroffen gut, so einfach hab ich noch nie so ein dickes Teil verbaut. Bin absolut glücklich mit dem Kühler, die Temperaturen sind auch genial (hab schonmal irgendwo einen Screen gepostet).


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, Mugen2 oder Megahalem? Ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden. Der Mugen2 ist günstig, der Megalem sieht einfach nur geil aus und hat brachiale Leistung. Bloss brauch ich da dann schon wieder 2 Lüfter zu :/



Die einzig wahre Luftkühlung: http://noctua.at/main.php?show=productview...ng=de&set=2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, aber ich denke mal den wirst du nicht nehmen wollen, also rate ich dir zum Megahalems; der hat zwar keinen Lüfter mitgeliefert und ist auch noch teurer, dafür hat er mehr Leistung(wenn auch nur 1-2°C) und wie du schon sagst sieht er besser aus.
Nimmst dir den, dann bekommst noch nen guten Lüfter für knappe 10€ dazu: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prolim...ion::13251.html


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Mein Gott -.- 

Hier wundert sich im WoW-Forum jemand das seine CPU manchmal zu 100% ausgelastet ist (5000+)

Hier mal seine Prozessliste.. : 

Klick mich!

Aua.._


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Oh mein Gott, da geht der CPU ja noch kaputt von so einem schweren Teil ;P


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mein Gott -.-
> 
> Hier wundert sich im WoW-Forum jemand das seine CPU manchmal zu 100% ausgelastet ist (5000+)
> 
> ...


Ja großes Aua!!!


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

autsch...


Bin momentan echt am überlegen, ob ich mein geliebtes EP45-DS4 gegen ein P45-T2RS Plus tauschen soll...dabei gehen mir doch einige Features verloren (Dual LAN, 2 USB-Ports etc. pp.)...schwere Entscheidung!


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2009)

Nur wegen Style fürn Mod oder was?
Nein.


----------



## Shefanix (5. November 2009)

Werd dann wohl den Megahalem bei Caseking ordern :>


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

ja, nur wegen der Optik. Da würde ich auch Kompromisse eingehen. Es taktet ja auch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Xerivor (5. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mein Gott -.-
> 
> Hier wundert sich im WoW-Forum jemand das seine CPU manchmal zu 100% ausgelastet ist (5000+)
> 
> ...




LOL made my day


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Kyragan was sind deine Bedenken?


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

@Asoriel DUAL Lan, was bedeutet das , hat man da zwei Lan Kabel drin oder iwe darf man das verstehen?^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

ich hab an meinem aktuellen Brett 2 LAN-Anschlüsse, die sind auch Teamingfähig, also quasi 2GBit-LAN, was schon ne feine Sache ist. 2 LAN-Stecker sind nie schlecht, aber ich würde es auch mit einem überleben.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2009)

Beschleunigt das Internet?, habe immer nur 1 LAN Kabel und komme damit aus ^^

Würde gerne aber mal Glasfaserkabel ausprobierne, wie schnelld as Internet ist.


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2009)

Ich denk mir halt, warum sollte ich ein technisch besseres Produkt, dessen Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen für mich nen praktischen Nutzen haben nur wegen paar anderen Farbtupfern gegen ein schlechteres eintauschen?
Is sicherlich sehr pragmatisch gedacht.


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

naja, hast schon recht. Andererseits nutze ich die Features selten, vom FSB her sollte es so gut gehen und die Optik stört mich schon lange und passt überhaupt nicht zu meinem Projekt, welches endlich mal ein komplett perfekter Casemod inkl. Hardware geben soll.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Da wir gerade oben bei LAN waren. 
Was bekommt ihr max für eine auslastung des Netzwerks bei Daten rüberschieben von einem Rechner auf einen anderen mit Gbit LAN?

Ich bekomme nie mehr als 12.5- 15% Das sind so max 20MB/s
Hab mich schon immer gefragt ob das normal ist.


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2009)

Dann tus. Wenn du die Extrafunktionen eh nicht brauchst, stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem Aussehen wenn man vom Geld mal absieht. Und die hast du ja für dich entschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Beschleunigt das Internet?, habe immer nur 1 LAN Kabel und komme damit aus ^^
> 
> Würde gerne aber mal Glasfaserkabel ausprobierne, wie schnelld as Internet ist.



Das Internet ist immer so schnell, wie dein Anbieter es dir liefert. Da ändert Glasfaser auch nicht dran.
Die Verkabelung bei dir bestimmt nur die Geschwindigkeit deines Heimnetzwerks und selbst da brauchst du i.d.R. keine Glasfaserkabel.
Bis 1000Mbit/1Gbit kannst du normale Kupferkabel bis zu einer Länge von 100m benutzen; Glasfaser nimmt man nur bei längeren Entfernungen, höheren Anforderungen oder äußeren Einwirkungen.

Mit 2Netzwerkports könntest du nur die Bandbreite verdoppeln, also aus 1Gbit machst du dann 2Gbit.



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Da wir gerade oben bei LAN waren.
> Was bekommt ihr max für eine auslastung des Netzwerks bei Daten rüberschieben von einem Rechner auf einen anderen mit Gbit LAN?
> 
> Ich bekomme nie mehr als 12.5- 15% Das sind so max 20MB/s
> Hab mich schon immer gefragt ob das normal ist.



Bist du sicher dass du Gbit LAN benutzt? Da müsste die Übertragunsrate bei knapp 125MB/s liegen.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Ja!
Beide Rechner, Nas laufwerk sind mit 1000Mbit drin. (Angemeldet)
Es hängt ja auch noch davon ab wie schnell die Festplatten sind.... da müsste ich aber schon so um die 50MBs zusammen bekommen?
Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ja!
> Beide Rechner, Nas laufwerk sind mit 1000Mbit drin. (Angemeldet)
> Es hängt ja auch noch davon ab wie schnell die Festplatten sind.... da müsste ich aber schon so um die 50MBs zusammen bekommen?
> Deswegen die Frage.



Läuft dein Switch/Router/Hub/wasauchimmer auch auf 1000Mbit?


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Ja hab damals auch extra einen mit 1000 gekauft und den alten in die Ecke gehauen. Hab auch ca. 100%ige steigerung zu 100Mbit gehabt. Mehr geht aber auch nicht.
Cat6 Kabel ist auch überall drin.


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ja hab damals auch extra einen mit 1000 gekauft und den alten in die Ecke gehauen. Hab auch ca. 100%ige steigerung zu 100Mbit gehabt. Mehr geht aber auch nicht.
> Cat6 Kabel ist auch überall drin.



Hm...
*max. Länge nicht überschritten?
*keine äußeren Störfaktoren(Strahlung, Knick,...)?
*Virenscan/Firewall deaktiviert?

Sonst weiss ichs auch ned^^


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

Jo Kaspersky ist noch drauf. Muss ich mal Morgen ohne versuchen.
Kein knick. Kabel sind max 5m lang.
Strahlung? Ka für was ist da cat6 das ist doch schon die Abschirmung oder?


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

sollte eigentlich hinhauen...

Im Bios irgendwie "GreenLAN" oder sowas aktiviert? Hat mein Gigabyte auch. Hab mich schon über die Geschwindigkeit geärgert bis ich das entdeckt hatte.


----------



## eMJay (5. November 2009)

ka muss morgen mal schauen.

Da müsste das ASUS P5Q Pro auch sowas haben..... Aber GreenLan sagt mir jetzt nichts .... glaub noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2009)

so hab mich entgultig entschieden es wird die:
Sapphire (Retail) HD4870 1024MB 2xDVI/TV.
Die ich morgen hollen werde, dan is endlich 
der schluss strich gezogen.

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeon-Grafi...6323&sr=8-2

Ist zwar nen amazon link aber holle die woanders.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. November 2009)

Nimm ne andere Firma Sapphire baut nur grütze zusammen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2009)

ja welche marke den dan  ?


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Nein , nichtmehr - greif ruhig zu - auch wenn ich wenn dann die VaporX nehmen würde :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

Thore ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das Feature heißt, aber irgendwas zum Strom sparen, keine Ahnung.

Hab jetzt übrigens ein DFI Lanparty P45 T2RS Plus gekauft und mein EP45-DS4 ist weg. Dann passts auch optisch zusammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2009)

_Schickes Board :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Thore ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das Feature heißt, aber irgendwas zum Strom sparen, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Hab jetzt übrigens ein DFI Lanparty P45 T2RS Plus gekauft und mein EP45-DS4 ist weg. Dann passts auch optisch zusammen.



Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber reichen diese winzigen Kühler für Chipsatz & Co.?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2009)

bloss reicht ein 520 watt netzteil von bequit das 4-5 jahre alt ist 
wegen anschlüsse


----------



## Asoriel (5. November 2009)

und passt herrlich zu meinem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon drauf! Sollte nen FSB jenseits der 500Mhz mitmachen.


----------



## Rethelion (5. November 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> bloss reicht ein 520 watt netzteil von bequit das 4-5 jahre alt ist
> wegen anschlüsse



Hat es 2x6Pin-Anschlüsse? Falls nicht muss das aber nicht unbedingt schlimm sein, es gibt Adapter wo du die 4Pin auf 6Pin umwandelst.
520W reichen auf alle Fälle locker.

Nur frage ich mich ob du nicht lieber diese hier nehmen solltest, die wird leiser und kühler sein: http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Vapor-X-Graf...7110&sr=1-1


----------



## Shefanix (5. November 2009)

Sein Netzteil reicht. Er hat nen gutes BeQuiet Netzteil :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2009)

ja holl mir die vapor-x so jetzt ende mit den 
unendlichen geschichte ^^


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2009)

_Zufällig jemand ne Spiegelreflex alâ 1000D o.ä? Wenn ja - bitte was dazu sagen & am besten nen Link zu ein paar Fotos ;-)_


----------



## Ceek (6. November 2009)

Gute Entscheidung Asoriel, auch wenn das Board so seine Tücken hat (C1; Vid-Bug) und das Bios am Anfang "leicht" verwirrend sein kann. Ich hab grad das LP BI P45 T2RS Elite drinnen, das ähnlich sein soll und bin vollkommen zufrieden.

Zur Kamera: Mein Vater hat ne Nikon und ist total begeistert von der, was für eine müsste ich nachschauen, war aber glaub ich nicht so billig. Der Unterschied zu einer 08/15 MediaMarkt Digicam mit xyz-tausend Megapixeln ist aber wirklich extrem.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Hat W7 Grafikkarten Treiber schon intigriert?


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2009)

_Naja , ich will mir um Weihnachten rum auch eine zulegen - da ich bis jetzt aber nur mit Digicams fotografiert hab reicht denke ich erstmal eine gute Einsteiger-Spiegelreflex..gedacht hab ich an die hier.. : Klick mich!

Nur hätte ich gern ein paar Alternativen oder doch ein paar Fotos von genau der.. :-)

_


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Hat W7 Grafikkarten Treiber schon intigriert?


Die wichtigsten aber nicht die neusten.


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2009)

_Okay , Fotos hab ich jetzt gefunden - eigentlich kann man ja nicht meckern - ist ja immerhin eine "Einsteiger-Spiegelreflex" : Zu den Bildern


_


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Mmmh im Geräte Manager taucht das hier auf:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist das?


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Ein größeres Bild wäre echt praktisch :>


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

verdammt ich bekomms nicht größer >:O xD


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geschafft


----------



## Asoriel (6. November 2009)

bei abload hochladen und den vorletzten Link hier reinkopieren. edit: zu langsam...


painschkes, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen: Die Bilder sind nachbearbeitet. Sehen aber trotzdem sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders gefällt mir das mit dem Wald, bei dem die Sonne reinscheint, die Makroaufnahme von den Wassertropfen und die Frau die im Bad (?) liegt (nicht (nur) wegen der Frau. Recht schlecht finde ich das von der London Skyline und die Aufnahme der Tastatur.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Und was ist Coprozessor?

Wo finde ich raus welche Treiber fehlen ob es das Mainboard vll ist?


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2009)

Der Kumpel des Prozessors.

Im Prinzip ein Prozessor der den Hauptprozessor durchs Uebernehmen spezieller Aufgaben entlasten soll - z.B. mathematische Co-Prozessoren fuer Floating-Point-Berechnungen. Im Prinzip ist aber z.B. auch die GPU ein Co-Prozessor. Auf jeden Fall fehlt bei Dir irgend ein Treiber.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

CPU wird angezeigt und die Grafikkarte auch.. wie find ich raus was dem Rechner fehlt?
Könnte es der Mainboard treiber sein?
Laut Taskmanger arbeiten auch beide Cores


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Für mein Mainboard gibt es keine W7 treiber na toll^^


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Funktionieren Vista 64bit Treiber auch unter Windows 7 64bit?


----------



## Soramac (6. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Funktionieren Vista 64bit Treiber auch unter Windows 7 64bit?




Eigentlich nicht, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Und jetzt Mainboard in die Tonne klopfen oder was? ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (6. November 2009)

Wehey gerade nachgeschaut (Siehe im Topic "Laptop" paar beiträge tiefer) und MSI hat ein echt geiles NB für 849&#8364; aufn Markt gebracht. Wer das nicht bei dem Preis bereich kauft hat pech ^^


----------



## Asoriel (6. November 2009)

doch, sollte laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab in der Win7 Beta ausschließlich Vista-Treiber verwendet. Fürs Mainboard und Grafikkarte, hat bestens funktioniert.


----------



## Soramac (6. November 2009)

Ach, habs falsch rum gelesen, Win 7 für Win Vista benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. November 2009)

hmm, müsste man mal testen.

Hat gerade jemand Vista am laufen und erbarmt sich für die Wissenschaft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

So Vista Treiber installier jetzt funktioniert wieder alles... ohyeah^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Ihr habt nicht zufällig alle Bilder, wo man euren kompletten Schreibtisch sieht? Also schön von vorne drauf. Bräuchte paar Ideen für mein Zimmer. Oder kennt jemand irgendwelche guten Seiten für sowas? :>


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen: Die Bilder sind nachbearbeitet. Sehen aber trotzdem sehr gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Ich hab aber auch unbearbeitete gesehen , war auch nur schnell mal mit Google gesucht - ich schau später nochmal in Ruhe.. :-)

Trotzdem sind die Bilder aber (zumindest mMn) wesentlich besser als die einer Digicam.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht zufällig alle Bilder, wo man euren kompletten Schreibtisch sieht? Also schön von vorne drauf. Bräuchte paar Ideen für mein Zimmer. Oder kennt jemand irgendwelche guten Seiten für sowas? :>



Hier hat es teilweise recht gute! http://crysis.4thdimension.info/forum/show...760&page=55 wenn du so was meinst! ^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Hmm, da viele wirklich viele Bilder muss ich sagen. Und eine kann man nur sehen wenn man registriert ist und da hab ich grad keine Lust drauf :>


Edit: Ist das hier auch nur ne Arbeitsplatte? http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bild005q2ru.jpg


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. November 2009)

Würde jetz sagen jo hinten ne fuß drunter und ansonten sicherlich mit Winkeln an die Wandgedübelt^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Dann scheint das von der Größe her doch halbwegs zu passen. Also Abstand Tastatur - Bildschirm. Und dann kann ich meinen Rechner oben drauf stellen.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2009)

So, das Praktikum ist vorbei und ich hab wieder lahmes Inet (von 1Gbit (Ok, am Rechner kommen ca. 300Mbit an) auf DSL Lite... das wird ne Umstellung) aber dafür wieder einen schnellen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt setz ich erstmal Win7 auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Jetzt hab ich die Grakka Treiber die bei Windows 7 drauf waren genommen jetzt find ih das Nvidia Control Panel nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Ist auch keins bei wenn du den von Win7 hast.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Verdammt dacht ich W7 super alle Treiber dabei muss nix runterladen >:O falsch gedacht...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. November 2009)

nunja das Nvidia Control Center brauchst ja auch nicht das ist ja ein Programm und kein treiber^^


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Kann man aber schöne Sachen einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2009)

So, fertig installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wundere mich nur ein bisschen dass ich diese etwas in Kritik geratene 'Such dir einen Browser'-Meldung nicht gesehen hab... kam die bei euch auch nicht?


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Kam bei mir auch nicht, gibts die überhaupt schon?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. November 2009)

@ Xerivor: Nvidia hat Win7 Treiber mit Contol Center Drausen schau mal auf Nvidia Treiber


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Jojo ich weiß hat ich auch schon geladen habe mich nur gewundert das das Control Center gefehlt hat


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Weiss jemand wie ich Covers in Itunes in zu fügen kann ohne sich beim Itunes Store anmelden zu müssen?


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2009)

Japp, ganz einfach: Unten links hat es 4 Symbole, wenn du ein Album ausgewählt hast und auf das ganz rechts (glaube ich jedenfalls, ich hab gerade kein iTunes drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) klickst kommt so ein Fenster hochgefahren. In das ziehst du einfach das Coverbild rein und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. November 2009)

Schaut noch jemand von euch grad Die Mumie auf Kabel1?
Mir kommt die Szene in der Schlucht, als Imoteph diese Flutwelle schickt, ziemlich bekannt vor.
Jedenfalls Schlucht, Luftschiff und der Raketenantrieb kommen im 3DMark06 vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Danke Espcap!!!


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2009)

Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit einem iPhone wirst du aber kaum um einen iTunes-Acc rumkommen, denn ohne gibt es keine Apps (auch keine kostenlosen).


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Jailbreak <.> oder wie das heißt?


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2009)

Joah, aber da geht die Garantie über den Jordan... ausserdem ist Installous nicht gerade legal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte man braucht nur einen Account für denn apps store? oder ist apps Store Account = Itunes Account?


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Ich kann bei ICQ keine Dateien mehr per Drag&Drop versenden ...was soll das jetzt xD


----------



## Vaishyana (6. November 2009)

An gar keinen mehr? Status "beschäftigt" darf bei deinem Kontak nicht aktiv sein.


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Ja an gar keine mehr wenn ich die Datei in das Fenster ziehe  kommt nur der Durchgestrichene Kreis..


----------



## Vaishyana (6. November 2009)

Das hatte ich auch mal... :x hmpf weiß grad nicht mehr was das war... vielleicht fällt es mir nachher wieder ein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Wie geil xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlzoL-wQwio


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal... :x hmpf weiß grad nicht mehr was das war... vielleicht fällt es mir nachher wieder ein.



Ich hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß auch gar nicht was ich googlen soll^^


----------



## Vaishyana (6. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131477 

Kann das zufällig jemand von euch beantworten? :-)


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2009)

_Leider nicht , aber ich sag dir das jetzt etwa 83.4% Flames/Beleidigungen o.ä eingehen werden _


----------



## Xerivor (6. November 2009)

verdammt will wieder sachen per icq versenden


----------



## Vaishyana (6. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Leider nicht , aber ich sag dir das jetzt etwa 83.4% Flames/Beleidigungen o.ä eingehen werden _




Das ist man ja gezwungenermaßen schon gewohnt, leider.


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

83,4%? Bist du dir sicher das es nicht 91,6% waren?  

Ne, im Ernst. Die WoW-Flamer sind wirklich schlimm. Ich ich hab schon seit 3 Jahren keine Ahnung wieso das so ist :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Wow war früher so zu sagen geheim Tipp ^^ heute kennt jeder wow, und da durch spielen es mehr leute = mehr Idioten = mehr Flamer.


----------



## Caramon (7. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=131477
> 
> Kann das zufällig jemand von euch beantworten? :-)



Kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen...... hatte das Problem grad eben auch und krieg's nicht weg. So'n Mist passiert, wenn man mal 4 Wochen mit WoW aufhört.

Wenn du was rausfindest sag Bescheid, wenn nicht auch nicht so tragisch.


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2009)

> oder ist apps Store Account = Itunes Account?


Jepp, genau


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2009)

C++ oder Java - mit was sollte man anfangen? Oder anders gefragt, welches ist einfacher zu lernen und wozu gibts einen kompletten Guide im Internet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen billigen 19" Bildschirm mit mind. 1280x1024er Auflösung? Hab meinen grad geschrottet...


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> C++ oder Java - mit was sollte man anfangen? Oder anders gefragt, welches ist einfacher zu lernen und wozu gibts einen kompletten Guide im Internet?


Alles was du im Netz finden wirst sind Einsteiger-Guides mit den simpelsten Befehlen. Komplett-Kurse die es bspw. als Buch gibt, wirst du kaum finden. 
Von Java kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber C++ ist ne relativ alte wenn auch immer noch rege genutzte Sprache. Als ich mal ganz kurz reingeschaut hab, kam mir das ganze schon vergleichsweise logisch vor im Skript. 
Leicht zu lernen wird im Endeffekt kaum eine Sprache sein. Sehr einfach aber auch sehr begrenzt ist HTML. PHP beginnt einfach, kann bei komplexen Dingen jedoch schnell kompliziert werden. Ähnlich siehts imo mit  C++ aus. Größere Möglichkeiten Programme zu erschaffen, die überall reibungslos laufen wirst du sicherlich mit Java haben. Wie schwer die Sprache ist: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2009)

Klar findet man fuer beide Sprachen ausfuehrliche Kurse bzw. ganze Buecher online - z.B. bietet Galileo Computing eine Reihe ihrer IT-Buecher als OpenBooks an. Fuer Java waere das entsprechende Einsteigerbuch dann "Java ist auch eine Insel" (damit bzw. mit einer aelteren Ausgabe hab ich auch Java gelernt) und fuer C++ wuerde ich dann wahrscheinlich eher gleich C# empfehlen und somit das "Visual C# 2008" (kann ich aber nix zu sagen).

Ob nun eher C# oder Java ist schwer zu sagen - hat beides Vor- und Nachteile und wird beides eingesetzt. Wenn es Dir nur allgemein darum geht eine Programmiersprache zu lernen, dann gibt es auch noch weitere Alternativen. Phyton ist z.B. relativ einfach und grade unter Hobby-Programmierern recht beliebt.


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1WyyvNo1Sc&NR=1 o_O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp, genau



Toll-_- ^^ ne frage es gibt ja so Itunes Karten bei media doof etc... kann man mit denen auch Apps bezahlen? ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1WyyvNo1Sc&NR=1 o_O


Netter Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen billigen 19" Bildschirm mit mind. 1280x1024er Auflösung? Hab meinen grad geschrottet...


_Kommt drauf an was billig für dich heisst ;-)

Schau doch mal hier : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> C++ oder Java - mit was sollte man anfangen? Oder anders gefragt, welches ist einfacher zu lernen und wozu gibts einen kompletten Guide im Internet?



Ich würde dir Java oder C# empfehlen. Beide gehören zu den modernsten Programmiersprachen, mit denen man fast alles machen kann. C# finde ich noch ne Ecke besser als Java.
Prinzipiell merkt man bei Java als auch C#, daß viel untereinander geklaut worden ist. Zum Beispiel wurde die Mehrfachvererbung, wie wir sie aus ANSI C++ kennen gestrichen und durch Interfaces ersetzt. Was beide Sprachen gegenüber C++ auch wesentlich benutzerfreundlicher macht ist, daß du dich um die Zeiger nicht mehr selber kümmern musst. In C++ ist das Verwalten des Speichers noch Handarbeit. Und wenn du nicht schaust, daß du den Speicher wieder freimachst, dann hast du ganz schnell ein Problem. In Java als auch C# wurde das alles automatisiert.

Die schwerste Programmiersprache ist definitiv ANSI C++. Es ist aber auch die, mit der du am meisten machen kannst. Meine Empfehlung wäre: Wenn du Webseiten entwickeln willst, dann schau dir Sachen wie PHP, JavaScript und SQL an. Ansonsten entweder Java oder C#. Denn beide Sprachen sind sehr zukunftsträchtig. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nehmen sie sich nicht viel. Ein Java-Entwickler kann sich sehr schnell in C# einarbeiten und umgekehrt. 

Komplette Bücher für C# und Java finden sich im Internet. Ogil hat ja schon welche verlinkt.




Kyragan schrieb:


> Alles was du im Netz finden wirst sind Einsteiger-Guides mit den simpelsten Befehlen. Komplett-Kurse die es bspw. als Buch gibt, wirst du kaum finden.
> Von Java kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber C++ ist ne relativ alte wenn auch immer noch rege genutzte Sprache. Als ich mal ganz kurz reingeschaut hab, kam mir das ganze schon vergleichsweise logisch vor im Skript.
> Leicht zu lernen wird im Endeffekt kaum eine Sprache sein. Sehr einfach aber auch sehr begrenzt ist HTML. PHP beginnt einfach, kann bei komplexen Dingen jedoch schnell kompliziert werden. Ähnlich siehts imo mit  C++ aus. Größere Möglichkeiten Programme zu erschaffen, die überall reibungslos laufen wirst du sicherlich mit Java haben. Wie schwer die Sprache ist: Keine Ahnung.



HTML ist aber keine Programmiersprache. Und PHP ist halt eine Programmiersprache für Web-Programmierung. Mit Sprachen wie C++, C# oder Java lässt sie sich einfach nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Toll-_- ^^ ne frage es gibt ja so Itunes Karten bei media doof etc... kann man mit denen auch Apps bezahlen? ^^



Ich weiß es nicht genau, kannst dir ja mal für 5 Euro eine kaufen, bzw. das billigste und es mal testen.


----------



## Asoriel (7. November 2009)

wenn man die Apps über den iTunes Store bezieht müsste es gehen. Bei so einer Karte wird einem ein Guthaben gutgeschrieben, welches man für alles im iTunes Store verwenden kann, nutze ich selbst auch. Hab nur gerade kein iTunes auf dem Rechner, sonst könnte ich es dir sagen. Ansonsten mal google fragen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. November 2009)

Danke! hab ich gerade, hab denn Onkel Google gefragt! und der hat gesagt es sollte gehen!


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2009)

Haste schon das iPhone ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Haste schon das iPhone ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein werde wohl gegen 13 oder 13:30 los fahren!


----------



## aseari (7. November 2009)

Kann jemand was zum Samsung Syncmaster T240HD sagen?
Ich finde das Design einfach überragend.
Kontrast: 1000:1
Helligkeit: 300 cd/m²
Blickwinkel: 160°/160°
Bildwiederholzeit: 5ms

Der soll zum Spielen verwendet werden.


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2009)

5ms Reaktionszeit und der geringe Kontrast sprechen imo gegen das Gerät.
2ms sind eigentlich Standard und 1000:1 kommt mir ziemlich wenig vor.


----------



## Asoriel (7. November 2009)

Vor allem finde ich ihn recht teuer. Gut, er hat noch nen TV-Tuner, aber da gibts trotzdem günstigere, bessere Geräte. Sogar aus dem Hause Samsung.

Ich hab einen Syncmaster 2333SW hier stehen, der ist genial, dazu noch günstig:
http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...e/proid_9860975

Den gibts auch mit TV Tuner, ist dann der 2333HD
http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...ncmaster-2333HD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Vor allem finde ich ihn recht teuer. Gut, er hat noch nen TV-Tuner, aber da gibts trotzdem günstigere, bessere Geräte. Sogar aus dem Hause Samsung.
> 
> Ich hab einen Syncmaster 2333SW hier stehen, der ist genial, dazu noch günstig:
> http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...e/proid_9860975


Freunde von mir hat denn gleichen! der ist echt top für den preis! 

So bin dann weg, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später!!


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2009)

Bis später xD

Lag gestern mit 38,3 Fieber im Bett.... dachte ich hätte die Schweinegrippe, aber jetzt gehts wieder, konnte aber von 23:00 bis 5:00 net schlafen, weil ich bei Fieber immer sone scheiße Träume :>


----------



## eMJay (7. November 2009)

So eben gelesen, dass man durch das löschen einer Datei aus dem Installation Verzeichnis auf der Win 7 DVD alle Versionen freischalten kann?
D.h. mit der Home Premium DVD (die mann dann neu brennt) kann man dann alle anderen Installieren. Per Auswahl!!!
Wie legal ist das?


----------



## Drydema (7. November 2009)

du kannst zwar alle instalieren aber was bringt einem das wenn man nur nen home premium cd key hat


----------



## eMJay (7. November 2009)

Das ist die Frage! Ob das jemand merkt. Ka wie genau die die Schlüssel kontrolieren. Kann sein dass der nur einmal auftauchen daft und die nicht schauen ob das jetzt eine Home oder Ulimate Version ist.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage! Ob das jemand merkt. Ka wie genau die die Schlüssel kontrolieren. Kann sein dass der nur einmal auftauchen daft und die nicht schauen ob das jetzt eine Home oder Ulimate Version ist.


Dass das nicht legal ist, ist ja klar. Die Frage ist nur, ob sie dich erwischen.


----------



## Drydema (7. November 2009)

mhh der key wird einfach nicht angenommen sons könnte man ja auch vom nachbarn der die ulti hat die cd ausborgen und mit seinem key instalieren
soo doof sind die auch nicht


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. November 2009)

Du könntest auch einfach da anrufen, und einen neuen Key anfordern, es ist ja erlaubt das öfters zu installieren. Das müsste also legal sein.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. November 2009)

Spätestens beim ersten Update werden sie es merken weil du nicht nur was Installierst sondern sie auch nach bestimmten Datein suchen die da sein müssen.


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2009)

Danke Klos und Ogil, ich werd dann wohl erst einmal mit Java anfangen. Wird mir bestimmt noch mal behilflich sein, da ich sowas auch beruflich machen will - also programmieren. Wie viele Monate/Jahre dauert das lernen wenn man sich reinhängt ca.? :>


----------



## Xerivor (7. November 2009)

Wenn ich den Original Nvidia Treiber von der Nvidia Seite installier muss ich dann den Hauseigenen Treiber von W7 deinstallieren?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. November 2009)

So wieder da OHNE IPHONE! ^^ xD ich war im laden die hatten keine mehr und musst nachbestellen -_- ^^ aber als die den preis gesagt hat wäre ich fast umgekippt!! ^^  auf jeden Fall ruft sich mich an wann sie es hat, und ich kann es dann abholen! 

P.s
meine Freundin hat mir den totes blick gezeigt als sie den preis gehört hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (7. November 2009)

Iphone wär auch das letzte was ich mir kaufen würd bei dem Preis :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt drauf an was billig für dich heisst ;-)
> 
> Schau doch mal hier : Klick mich!
> 
> _



Billig heißt für mich extrem billig ^^
Ist kacke wenn man blank ist -.-


----------



## ipercoop (7. November 2009)

Hey ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab da ein Problem..

Mein Bildschirm ( LG Flatron W2252TE 22 Zoll ) hat "anscheinend" die auflösung 1680x1050 , jedoch werden alle Wallpapers die diese Auflösung haben seeeeehr verpixelt angezeigt ( extrem) hab auch alle Auflösungen durchprobiert und die einzige die bei den Bildern etwas klappt ( nur bisschen verpixelt ) ist 1280x789..

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?
Bitte is ziemlich wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2009)

16:9? 16:10?
Im Normalfall sollte bei nem 22Zöller 1400x900 nativ sein und 1680x1050 die Auflösung, die der native am nähesten kommt. Quasi die "2. native" Auflösung.
Is zumindest bei meinem so. :/


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2009)

Bei mir ist 1680x1050 aber auch nativ. 1400x900 sieht einfach nur grässlich aus auf meinem 22".


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Danke Klos und Ogil, ich werd dann wohl erst einmal mit Java anfangen. Wird mir bestimmt noch mal behilflich sein, da ich sowas auch beruflich machen will - also programmieren. Wie viele Monate/Jahre dauert das lernen wenn man sich reinhängt ca.? :>



Naja, du machst dein Buch durch und dann suchst du dir Projekte. In ca. einen Jahr geht dann schon einiges. Aber wirklich fertig mit lernen wirst du als Programmierer dein ganzes Leben nicht.
Du kannst seit Jahren schon entwicklen, für neue Techniken wird dir das nichts bringen. Da musst du dich immer wieder aufs neue einarbeiten und das im Jahresrythmus. Klar tut man sich dann leichter, wenn man die Grundzüge verinnerlicht hat, aber das war es dann auch schon. Vor allem auch die Vielfalt macht es unmöglich, irgendwann fertig zu sein.

Mit einer objektorientierten Sprache ist es ja nicht getan. Dazu gesellen sich dann viele Ausdruckssprachen, wie Html oder XML, irgendwann stellst du fest, daß XSLT auch ganz praktisch wäre, dann brauchst du auf jedenfall auch SQL für deine Datenbanken, irgendwann machst du dann mal wieder Web und darfst dich in ASP.net einarbeiten, oder was auch immer. Dann brauchst du JavaScript und was weiß der Geier. Und überall kommen dann auch immer neue Techniken dazu, wie bei .Net nun z.b. WPF, was irgendwann Windows Forms verdrängen wird und so geht das ewig weiter.

Was du lernst sind die Grundzüge der Programmierung oder eben das einsetzen von Entwurfsmustern. Aber in neue Techniken musst du dich trotzdem immer wieder einarbeiten. Wenn du da abgehängt wirst, dann ist es schlecht. 

Ich würde dir also nur dazu raten, wenn du auch privat gerne programmierst. Probiere es einfach aus. Wenn du Spass daran hast, dann ist es gut. Wenn nicht, dann würde ich mir was anderes suchen, wo du irgendwann mal einen endgültigen Stand hast, mit dem du arbeiten kannst. Ich meine, etwas mit dem Job mitwachsen muss man immer.

Aber es gibt eben auch Berufe, in denen sich extrem viel extrem schnell ändert und da steht Programmierer mit Sicherheit auch mit ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Falathrim (7. November 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Ich finde das Design einfach überragend.


Ich fands auch überragend...bis ich die Dinger mal in Live gesehen hab..Plastikdesign ftw...


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2009)

Okay, das man nie auslernt habe ich zwar schon gedacht, aber das es dann so "extrem" ist, war mir nicht so wirklich klar. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, das es wenn man programmiert, so tief reingeht, man also so viele Sprachen etc. können muss. 

Programmieren an und für sich macht schon Spaß - wenn man WoW-Addons dazu zählen darf - deshalb wollte ich mal richtig anfangen. Und da ich momentan eh eigentlich nicht wirklich was zu tun habe, bietet es sich halt an. 

Hab grad mal bei Java angefangen zu lesen, und da steht dann drin, das man ohne Vorwissen aus anderen Sprachen an einigen Stellen nicht weiter wissen wird, da der Guide nicht auf die Anfänger-Begriffe und so bis ins Detail eingeht. Heisst das jetzt, dass ich zuerst was anderes lernen sollte und dann Java? Oder kann ich die Dinge, die ich nicht weiss einfach irgendwo anders dann suchen?


----------



## Asoriel (7. November 2009)

meine Güte...eben die Heatspreader lackiert, die Kleberreste der Logoplakette waren der Horror...


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2009)

Hm, interesannt.. ich hab gerade gelesen dass dieser XP-Modus von Win7 der eigentlich nur ab Professional läuft auch unter Home Premium funktioniert, mit dem Unterschied dass man da einen XP-Key braucht und bei Professional/Enterprise/Ultimate nicht... ich bin mal gespannt ob das klappt, ich lad das Teil gerade runter (450 MB...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. November 2009)

wow, das wäre ja super! Dann lad ich das natürlich auch direkt runter.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Hm,kann Internet wirklich über den Chipsatz einer Grafikkarte laufen?xD


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2009)

Jepp, ich hoffe auch dass es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gelesen hab ich das hier : http://www.drwindows.de/windows-anleitunge...-versionen.html
Du wirst es vermutlich vor mir runtergeladen haben, wäre also schön wenn du dann schreibst ob es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. November 2009)

sind doch nur 9Mb?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

Übrigens mein Prachtstück:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mittlerweile an den Seiten noch ein wenig weiter eingerissen ^^

Und die Streifen haben sich auch noch ein Stück vermehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bild verkleinert ^^


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2009)

Achja, ich wollte den XP Modus runterladen und nicht den Virtual PC... Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramon (7. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Billig heißt für mich extrem billig ^^
> Ist kacke wenn man blank ist -.-



Hatte ja auch schon per PM mal angefragt...... wär 'n Röhrenmonitor auch ok? Hab noch 'n 19Zöller hier stehen, der auch noch einwandfrei funktionieren würd.

Und nach Wuppertal kriegen wir den auch irgendwie^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

Ah genau da war was, wollte noch antworten! Moment ^^


----------



## Caramon (7. November 2009)

Schade, naja wenn's vom Platz nicht hinhaut hat's ja keinen Sinn.

Wenn ihn sonst jemand brauchen kann, meldet euch......


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

Andere Frage: Wenn ich einen Bildschirm am Motherboardanschluss anschließe, also nicht an der GraKa, wird die Berechnung trotzdem über die GraKa geführt oder habe ich dann quasi garnichts?


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2009)

Wenn du den Monitor am Onboardanschluss anschliesst wird alles über den Onboarchip berechnet, also nicht gerade ratsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

Ah... alles klar... gut...


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2009)

So, die XP VM läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. November 2009)

Wie verbinde ich denn 2 Rechner miteinander, die zusammen an einem Router ins Internet gehen? Muss ich da Dateien, auf die ich von beiden zugreifen will in nur in den Puplic Ordner verschieben? Wenn ja, wo ist der bei XP?


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

_Hat jemand nen Tipp für nen Laptop? Wichtig ist eigentlich nur :  

- Lange Akkulaufzeit

- Großes Display (17" wäre schön)

- Preiswert 

- 4GB RAM

Nur für Office-Kram gedacht - also keine supertolle Grafikkarte o.ä._


----------



## Falathrim (7. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat jemand nen Tipp für nen Laptop? Wichtig ist eigentlich nur :
> 
> - Lange Akkulaufzeit
> 
> ...


Schon wieder umdisponiert?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Painschkes, wie isn der Preisrahmen?

Großer Monitor&Lange Akkulaufzeit passen eigendlich recht selten zusammen. Wielange soll der mindestens im office mode laufen?

Edit: Mit oder ohne Betriebssystem?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Sorry, ausversehen abgeschickt.. Hier stehen dann gleich paar Notebooks drinne ^^

Alle Notebooks sind bei notebooksbilliger.de zu finden

1.
 Samsung E271-Aura T4200 Elano
521,78 EUR
17,3 1600 x 900 Pixel (WXGA++) hochglanz
Integrierter Grafik-Beschleuniger
Intel Pentium® (Dual-Core) T4200 2x 2,0 GHz
4GB Ram mit 667MHZ taktung.

2.
  MSI CR700-T4343W7P oder    MSI Megabook CX600-T6547VHP

ersterer besitzt ein 17,3" Display,zweiteres ein 16"
Preis bei beiden liegt bei 549,00 EUR
ersterer Intel Pentium® (Dual-Core) T4300 zweiteren einen  2x 2,10 GHz Intel Core&#8482;2 Duo T6500 2x 2,10 GHz
Erster hat einen Integrierter Grafik-Beschleuniger, zweiter eine Ati 4330.
Beide 4GB Ram mit 800 MHZ taktung.

3.
ASUS X70AB-TY029C
559,00 EUR
AMD Turion&#8482; 64 X2 RM-74 2x 2,20 GHz (Leider AMD Prozzessor,die sind in Laptops etwas schlechter. Aber ist ja eh kein Gamer Notebook).
HD ready (720p) 
17,3 1600 x 900 Pixel (WXGA++)
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
4GB Ram,800 MHz Taktung.

4.
   MSI CX700-T4347W7P
599,00 Eur
Fast genauso wie das CX700 in 2., jedoch besitzt es eine Ati 4330 und einen Intel Pentium® (Dual-Core) T4300 2x 2,10 GHz

5.
Hat mirs ehrlich gesagt optisch Angetan,also wollt ichs erwähnen,auch wenns etwas teurer is.
Sony VAIO VGN-NW21MF/W *NEUHEIT*
699,00 Eur
Intel Core&#8482;2 Duo T6600 2x 2,20 GHz
15,5" 1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT)
4096 MB 800 MHz
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Laut Kommentare ein Top Notebook.
500GB Festplatte (Bei den anderen Vergessen zu gucken ^^)
Gibt ne Webtaste. Die Funktion zitiere ich mal "Drücken Sie vorne am Notebook auf die 'WEB'-Taste, um innerhalb weniger Sekunden online zu sein. Der Zugriff aufs Internet, ohne denRechner komplett hochfahren zu müssen, spart Zeit und Akkuleistung &#8211; ideal, wenn man unterwegs ist.".


Das war meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Schon wieder umdisponiert?


_Jup ;-)

@Mikro - Danke! :-) 

Werd ich nachm Supertalent mal reinschauen.. :]_


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Werd ich nachm Supertalent mal reinschauen.. :]_



Bis zu diesem Satz warst du mir sympathisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

_Schau ich nur weil wir Besuch haben , sonst würd ich nichtmal auf die Idee kommen.. ;-)_


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Also finde meine neue,natürlich selfmade (^^), Signatur und Avatar ziemlich stylisch. Ich hab mich jetze schon dran gewöhnt,das alte l2 Ava und die alte l2 Sig war irgendwann nervig..
Läuft was gutes im TV?^^


----------



## Rethelion (7. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wie verbinde ich denn 2 Rechner miteinander, die zusammen an einem Router ins Internet gehen? Muss ich da Dateien, auf die ich von beiden zugreifen will in nur in den Puplic Ordner verschieben? Wenn ja, wo ist der bei XP?



Rechtsklick auf den Ordner --> Freigabe > "Diesen Ordner im Netzwerk freigeben"-Haken setzen --> dann noch einen Freigabenamen setzen und ok klicken.

Dann kannst du von jedem PC aus über \\IP-Adresse\Freigabenamen auf den Ordner zugreifen.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Also finde meine neue,natürlich selfmade (^^), Signatur und Avatar ziemlich stylisch. Ich hab mich jetze schon dran gewöhnt,das alte l2 Ava und die alte l2 Sig war irgendwann nervig..
> Läuft was gutes im TV?^^


_Die Sig ist..öhm ja..gewöhnungsbedürftig 

Ne , nicht wirklich ;<

Um nochmal auf die Laptops zurückzukommen..17" muss doch nicht sein - also 15" / 15.6" ect. reicht vollkommen..aber : 

- 3-4GB RAM

- Akkulaufzeit 3-4h+ 

- schicke Optik 

sollten vorhanden sein..und wenns geht so preiswert wie möglich..

Wichtig ist wirklich nur halbgwegs fixe CPU und 3-4GB RAM..natürlich WLAN (aber beim Lappy ja standart..)
_


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Kannst du den Preis eingrenzen? Obergrenze?


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

_Da es wirklich nur für Office-Krams & Musik hören / Chatten ist so 400-450&#8364; - je preiswerter desto besser ;-)


/Edit : Durch ein Thema im Luxx-Forum bin ich drauf gekommen..der sucht da was ähnliches - aber ich dachte vllt hat hier noch jemand einen Vorschlag..das Thema : Klick mich!

_


----------



## cM2003 (7. November 2009)

Hab mir vor ca. 4 Wochen diesen hier von ASUS gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/X5DAB-SX070C-Notebook...TF8&s=ce-de

Kostet knapp 500&#8364; und läuft soweit recht gut. Hab direkt Windows 7 Ultimate X64 draufgebügelt.
Spiele das neue Crysis und Grid auf mittleren Details. WoW macht bei mir mal wieder Probleme - aber das tuts irgendwie auf jedem meiner Rechner, egal wie konfiguriert und wieviel Power er theoretisch hat...

Denke erfüllt insgesamt alle deine Wünsche.

Nutze es allerdings hauptsächlich beruflich und zur Programmierung.

-edit-
Die Akkulaufzeit suckt aber... Mehr als 3 Stunden hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen, trotz "Energiespargrafikkarte".
Werde mir aber wohl demnächst einen anderen Akku kaufen.


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

ASUS K51AC-SX038C oder   ASUS X5DIJ-SX155L [Preisknaller 1.2] *3GB*
Im Prinzip die selben,bloß der zweite ist 20&#8364; billiger und hat nen Intel Chipsatz.

   Samsung E251-Aura T4200 Denix [Premium-Einsteiger]
kostet 400&#8364;, hat ne Intel GMA 4500,sollte aber zum surfen reichen.
Bis zu 4,5 stunden Akkulaufzeit.

Bin erstmal off^^


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2009)

_Bye & danke nochmal (auch an cM2003) - ich schau mich einfach noch ein wenig um - soll eh erst um Weihnachten/Neujahr rum geholt werden :]_


----------



## pampam (8. November 2009)

Ich hatte eigendlich vor, meinen PC komplett zu erneuern (bis auch Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk und Gehäuse).
Also nen Phenom II X4 955 mit passendem MB und Ram und ein neues Netzteil und in 1-2 Monaten eine neue Grafikkarte (entweder 5850 oder 5870).
Also hatte ich vor, rund 600 bis 700 &#8364; für den PC aus zu geben.
Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, ob sich eine PS3 (~250&#8364 und in 1 bis 2 Monaten ein neuer Fernseher (für <450&#8364 vielleicht mehr lohnen würden, bzw. zukunftssicherer wären.

Was glaubt ihr? Und kann mir vielleicht auch jemand einen für die PS3 geeignetet Fernseher, mit nicht mehr als 37" (bei dem Preis (und meinem Platz) sind 32" wwarscheinlich besser geeignet) und einem Preis von unter 450&#8364; empfehlen?

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Was haltet Ihr von diesen Fernsehern?
32"
27,5"
Der zweite ist Zwar relativ klein, allerdings würde mein Sofa nur ca. 2 Meter vom Fernseher entfert stehen.


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2009)

_Die Frage mit PC vs PS3 kann ich dir nicht beantworten - muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden..

Zum TV : Das beste P/L-Verhältnis hat warscheinlich der : Toshiba 32RV635D




/Edit : Oh , unter 450&#8364;..hm.. :<
_


----------



## pampam (8. November 2009)

Naja, Ich werd nochmal drüber nachdenken, aber die 450€ für den Fernseher sind halt schon echt die oberste Obergrenze...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (8. November 2009)

453,45 &#8364; beim billigsten anbieter kostet der Toshiba^^


----------



## pampam (8. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> 453,45 € beim billigsten anbieter kostet der Toshiba^^



Aber bei nem Fernseher kommen auch noch über 10€ Versanskosten dazu und ich könnte auch nen 27,5" nehmen, da es bei größeren sonst so ausehen könnte, als wäre es so "reingedrückt" (32" müsste aber ideal sein. Allerdings auch nur, wenn ich für einen Preis, der möglichst nah an 400€ liegt einen bekommen kann).
Ich überlege mir das ganze einfach nochmal. Den Fernseher würde ich mir aber eh erst frühestens nächsten Monat kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2009)

_BluRays willst du ja nicht schauen , oder? Dann könnte man auch auf FullHD verzichten - da die PS3 ja sogut wie alles eh "nur"  in 720p darstellt..obwohl du bei nem 32" bei deinem Sitzabstand eh keinen unterschied siehst..

Dann wäre natürlich der TV hier ne Alternative.. : Klick mich! - denke passt auch preislich perfekt? Muss dir halt nurnoch optisch gefallen 


/Edit : Obwohl er dank 24p Unterstützung auch für´s BluRay schauen geeignet ist.. :]_


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2009)

Also der Toshiba ist wirklich nett fuer den Preis. Ich habe den 37RV635D und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sehr nett sind auch die Millionen Anschlussmoeglichkeiten - da koennen DVD-Player, diverse Konsolen usw. gleichzeitig dran haengen, ohne dass man etwas umstoepseln muesste...


----------



## pampam (8. November 2009)

Ich dneke schon, dass ich mit der Zeit den einen oder anderen BluRay Film schauen würde, und ich kauf mir unter anderem auch keine 360, weil die keinen BluRay player hat, aber ich lege keinen besonderen wert darauf, und wie du schon gseagt hast, sollte kaum ein Unterschied zu sehen sein, bei der Größe und dem Abstand.
Also der Fernseher macht auf mich Preislich und Optisch einen sehr guten Eindruck und vo technischen her ist er meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut für den Preis.


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2009)

_Joa ist er wirklich , und auch für BluRay völlig i.O - natürlich keine Wunder erwarten bei dem Preis - aber ich denke das weisst du selbst.. ;-)

@Ogil - Stimmt - der ist wirklich 1A :]_


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

Grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1400x900 passt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie passt da garnix -_-
außer die Windows Beispielbilder aber die zeigen bei mir ne ganz andere Auflösung an die ich auch schon ausprobiert habe ..

Ich kann da echt schon die Pixel zählen bei den Bildern - ich glaub ich krieg nie ein gescheiten Hintergrund :/

hat jemand ne andere Idee wie es vllt klappt?


Achso der is 16:10 muss ich da auf was besonderes achten?
Kenn mich da nicht so aus ^^


----------



## pampam (8. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa ist er wirklich , und auch für BluRay völlig i.O - natürlich keine Wunder erwarten bei dem Preis - aber ich denke das weisst du selbst.. ;-)
> 
> @Ogil - Stimmt - der ist wirklich 1A :]_



Würde ich Wunder erwarten, dann würde ich lieber noch 1 bis 2 Monate länger sparen. Mir geht es eben darum einen TV zu haben, bei dem sich auch die PS3 lohnen würde. Den einen Monat mit meinem alten Röhrenfernseher kann ich überbrücken, aber um auf so einem Fernseher zu spielen, brauch ich keine PS3, weshalb ich ja einen neuen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. November 2009)

ich werd mich nochmal ans sleeven wagen...trotz Pinremover ein Graus...liegt vielleicht auch an meinem NT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich werd mich nochmal ans sleeven wagen...trotz Pinremover ein Graus...liegt vielleicht auch an meinem NT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vll. liegts auch am billigen Pinremover^^

Aber der 24Pin ist echt nicht einfach weil ziemlich wenig Platz zwischen Stecker und Kontakt ist; hab da auch länger gebraucht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2009)

So ich hab jetzt Ersatzweise den hier angeschlossen:

http://www.testberichte.de/r/datenblatt/28...lips-150s4.html

(Hab den Adapter meiner GraKa gefunden, passte erst nicht, lag aber daran das die ummantelung verbogen war also ein wenig rumgebogen und es hat rangepasst)

Ich muss sagen... es ist SCHEIßE! ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. November 2009)

50ms und 400:1 Kontrast... ist... bitter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2009)

War halt mein allererster Flachbildschirm den ich je gekriegt hatte, der lag noch im Keller rum...


----------



## Vaishyana (8. November 2009)

Ist die WoW Acc-Verwaltung gerade irgentwie down? Kann mich auf battle.net und auf wow-europe.com/account nicht einloggen... :-/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2009)

ich hab ein problem, und zwar mach ich gerade den pc vom freund und er hat XP ich versuche Office 2007 zu installieren aber etwa bei 40% sagt er mir immer er findet die Setup.exe nicht! weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Würde ich Wunder erwarten, dann würde ich lieber noch 1 bis 2 Monate länger sparen. Mir geht es eben darum einen TV zu haben, bei dem sich auch die PS3 lohnen würde. Den einen Monat mit meinem alten Röhrenfernseher kann ich überbrücken, aber um auf so einem Fernseher zu spielen, brauch ich keine PS3, weshalb ich ja einen neuen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Er ist aufjeden Fall vollkommen i.O - aber wie du warscheinlich schon zu hören gekriegt hast : Am besten losgehen & live anschauen..ist immer das beste.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (8. November 2009)

meine Finger => Schmerz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür hab ich ein PCIe-Strang gesleevt...meine Güte ist das eine Drecksarbeit. Details sind im Worklog zu finden...


----------



## Vaishyana (8. November 2009)

Wo hier grad von Fernsehern und Monitoren die Rede ist, ich habe vor mir bald einen neuen TV bzw Monitor zu kaufen, da ich auf 2 alten 19" zocke und meine XBOX ebenfalls an ner kleinen Röhre hämgt. Preislich wären *300&#8364;* drin, da vorher noch eine neue Graka und CPU her muss. 

Wenn ich nun mal bei HWV unter Monitore / TV - LCD TV schaue kann man die doch sicherlich für TV und PC nutzen, oder? Sprich SKART, HDMI, DVI Anschlüsse sind vorhanden? 

Gibt es da was in Richtung 32" ?


----------



## Asoriel (8. November 2009)

Samsung 2333HD. Zwar "nur" 23", aber ordentlich groß (zumindest für nen Monitor) und super Bild. Ich hab den 2333SW hier, ist beinahe der gleiche nur ohne TV Tuner.


----------



## Rethelion (8. November 2009)

Hihi, die find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-->http://www.intelsinsides.com/


----------



## Shefanix (8. November 2009)

Hab ich vorhin auch schon gesehen. Ich frag mich bloss warum nVidia das alles macht. Ich mein ja nur, Intel ist ja sogesehen keine Konkurrenz für die - oder nicht?


----------



## pampam (8. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er ist aufjeden Fall vollkommen i.O - aber wie du warscheinlich schon zu hören gekriegt hast : Am besten losgehen & live anschauen..ist immer das beste.. :-)_



Das Problem ist nur, dass es nirgends welche für den Preis gibt. 
Da ich aber nicht so anspruchsvoll bin (was bei dem Preis auch nicht wirklich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), verlasse ich mich auf die Testberichte und auf die Meinungen anderer.


----------



## Shefanix (8. November 2009)

So, morgen soll ich alles für Weihnachten wissen, dann will mein Vater bestellen. Bloss beim Netzteil bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. 

SilverStone Strider ST50F-230, 500W ATX 2.2 - 59,90€ - HoH.de 
oder
Corsair HX520W ATX 2.2 - 75,98€ - Hardwareversand.de
oder
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 - 71,04€ - Mindfactory.de

Das SilverStone ist wirklich super günstig. Das Cooler Master und das Corsair Netzteil sind einfach leise. Zumindest konnte ich das verschiedenen Tests entnehmen. Welches würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Kyragan (8. November 2009)

@pampam Geh halt einfach in die üblichen Elektrogroßmärkte und schaus dir an. Wer sagt denn, dass du dort kaufen musst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, morgen soll ich alles für Weihnachten wissen, dann will mein Vater bestellen. Bloss beim Netzteil bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher.
> 
> SilverStone Strider ST50F-230, 500W ATX 2.2 - 59,90€ - HoH.de
> oder
> ...



Würde das Coolermaster versuchen. Davon hab ich bisher auch nur gutes gehört.


----------



## Shefanix (8. November 2009)

Ich denke es wird dann das Cooler Master. Hab grad nochmal meine PCGH rausgekramt und mir das da durchgelesen. War bei denen Testsieger. Ich vertrau jetzt einfach mal auf die :>


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab ich vorhin auch schon gesehen. Ich frag mich bloss warum nVidia das alles macht. Ich mein ja nur, Intel ist ja sogesehen keine Konkurrenz für die - oder nicht?



Doch, sind sie schon. Denn Intel arbeitet ja auch an einen Grafik-Chip names Larrabee und das würde ich dann schon als Konkurrenz sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. November 2009)

Achso, die arbeiten auch an nem Grafik-Chip. Das wusst ich natürlich nicht. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum nVidia in letzter Zeit immer gegen Intel stichelt :>


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Kleine Frage zwischendurch ...

Welcher Anzeige bezüglich Arbeitsspeicher kann ich eher trauen -
der beim Booten oder der in der Systemsteuerung ?


----------



## LoLTroll (8. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zwischendurch ...
> 
> Welcher Anzeige bezüglich Arbeitsspeicher kann ich eher trauen -
> der beim Booten oder der in der Systemsteuerung ?



Für was? Für den vorhanden Arbeitsspeicher oder den nutzbaren Arbeitspeicher?

für den physisch vorhanden Speicher kannst du dem Bootmanager vertrauen.
Für den nutzbaren Speicher kannst du der Anzeige der Systemsteuerung glauben.

Aus deiner Frage entnehme ich, dass du 4+ GB drin hast (laut Bootmanager) und in der Systemsteuerung sicher nur 3-3,2 GB angezeigt werden?! 
Das liegt dann an der 32bit-Architektur deines Betriebssystems, die eine Nutzung über 3,2 GB RAMs verhindert. Möchtest du mehr nutzen musst du auf 64bit umsteigen.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Ich benutze WinXP Home mit 3GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Im Bootfenster anfangs werden auch 3072 MB angezeigt.

Wenn ich nun aber in der Systemsteuerung unter "Leistung und Wartung"
"System" aufrufe, zeigt es mir nur 2GB an (ebenso auch unter dxdiag)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komme gerade deshalb darauf, weil ich beim Patchen WoWs von 3.01... auf 3.2.0
fast 10 Anläufe brauchte, bis sich das Installerfenster auch öffnete, der PC allgemein sehr lahm*** war.

War/ist alles aufgeräumt, aktuell - wie bisher (auch ohne Spyware, Viren etc.).


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2009)

Wo werden bei Firefox die Lesezeichen gespeichert?

Oder gibt es keine Möglichkeit ohne FFs exportieren an die ran zu kommen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt hab noch eine Sicherung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2009)

Backups - sogenannt Bockmarkbackups werden bei Firefox versteckt gespeichert.
Da ich nur XP benutze, kann ich nur da den Weg dahin beschreiben.

Als erstes muss mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Anzeige bei den Ordneroptionen unter Ansicht "alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" aktivieren.
Dann geht man auf C (da wo das Betriebssystem ist) -> Dokumente und Einstellungen ->
"Dein Ordner" -> Anwendungsdaten -> Mozilla -> Firefox -> Profiles -> df0dy65n.default (bei mir jedenfalls so - ist nur ein Ordner drinnen) -> bookmarkbackups.

Leider werden die Backups seit FF 3.0 nicht mehr im html Format gespeichert - sondern im json Format.

Wie man damit umgeht (mir auch neu), steht u.a. -> *hier*.
Wie dort beschrieben, kann man sie einfach wieder importieren.

ps. 
*Und nicht vergessen, den ersten Schritt  rückgängig zu machen -
sodaß sämtliche versteckte Dateien **und Ordner wieder **ausgeblendet sind!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2009)

Warum den ersten Schritt rückgängig machen.
Das musst du mit mal erklären.

Bei mir bleibt es dann so wenn ich es einmal umgestellt hab.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

MozBackup<-- Das Tool habe ich letztens genutzt funkt super und is kostenlos die Datei die das Tool erstellt absichern zusammen mit der Installdatei vom Tool dannach das Tool neu drauf machen und das Backup drüber ziehen.


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2009)

Bei Mindfactory ist heut anscheinend Scythe-Tag: http://www.mindfactory.de/microsites.php/msID/MindStar

Mugen2 für 23,99€
Shuriken  für 14,99€


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

hallo zusammen, kurze frage der pc im geschäfft, bliebt immer hängen friert ein. nach wenigen sek geht er wieder woran kann das liegen? cpu mainbord? unser edv spezialist ist eine null! wäre schön wenn mir jemand antworten könnte oder eine möglichkeit kennt um zu schaun ohne pc aufmachen zu müssen. das darf ich nich sonst is garantie weg^^


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, kurze frage der pc im geschäfft, bliebt immer hängen friert ein. nach wenigen sek geht er wieder woran kann das liegen? cpu mainbord? unser edv spezialist ist eine null! wäre schön wenn mir jemand antworten könnte oder eine möglichkeit kennt um zu schaun ohne pc aufmachen zu müssen. das darf ich nich sonst is garantie weg^^



Evtl ein Festplatten oder Arbeitsspeicher problem? 
Ist genügend freier RAM vorhanden und die Festplatte defragmentiert?


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

kann alles möglich sein, festplatten sind ziemlich klein so das die voll sein önnten.

ram ging vorher ja auch so, festplatte kann ich nich defragmentieren lassen, da hat unser spitzen edv chef alles gesperrt.


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2009)

Geh mal ins BIOS und schau mal nach der Temperatur!


Hatte das auch mal bei mir in der Firma. Hab den dann gesagt dass der CPU bei 80° ist dann wurde ich ganz blöd angekuckt. ... Woher weisst du das?.... BIOS und so.... da hast du nichts verloren.... xD Inzwischen glauben mir die Elektriker mehr als dem IT-Pfuzi der kein Plan hat.


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

42 grad ist eig. normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Meine Spinpoint F3 (500G  ist gerade angekommen... was würdet ihr mir da für Partitionen empfehlen? Eine für OS Vista 64Bit.. den größtenteil für Spiele (350GB?) und eine für kleine Extra Programm... ?  60/ 90 /350 ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2009)

Ich würde es so machen Windows 100GB  150 GB spiele/Programme und 250 für den sonstiges.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Naja, Spiele sind bei dem Rechner das Augenmark.. wie viel sollte ich denn min. fürs OS nehmen?


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Windows 7 belegt so weit ich weiß ~16GB Platz. Mach 25 oder 30, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Imo
Edit: Mein Windows ist erstaunlicherweise fast 50GB groß. Nimm lieber 75GB.
Dann hast du genug Platz noch frei auf der Systempartition.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Naja, muss eh noch warten. Habe kein S-ATA Kabel hier da muss ich um 4 nochmal los und eins holen :-X


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Windows 7 belegt so weit ich weiß ~16GB Platz. Mach 25 oder 30, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Imo
> Edit: Mein Windows ist erstaunlicherweise fast 50GB groß. Nimm lieber 75GB.
> Dann hast du genug Platz noch frei auf der Systempartition.


wtf...50GB?  Bei mir sinds 11,5


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

Also, bei mir belegt Windows 7 ca. 13 GB, aber nicht mehr. Ich habe 150 GB für die Systempartition gegeben, da ich dort auch immer meine Programme habe. 250 GB für Spiele und dann noch 200 GB für Bilder, Musik und Videos, die ich immer dort hin verschiebe und welche dank meiner Freundin auch immer erstaunliche Größen erreichen.


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Hab auf meiner Systemplatte wohl n Haufen scheiß drauf, den ich noch aussortieren müsst. Der Windowsordner selbst liegt in der Tat zwischen 10 und 15GB. Muss grad mal genau schaun.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

OK. Kabel da Platte & Lüfter verbaut. Allerdings kann ich nicht von CD booten.. Das Problem hatte ich schonmal als Windows 7 installieren wollte... Hab es dann aber gelassen und Vista behalten. 

Im Windows funktioniert das Laufwerk einwandfrei, beim booten jedoch nocht und mein Stick ist kein GB groß, als dass ich von dem installieren könnte. 

Irgenteine Ahnung warum ich nicht booten kann? Im BIOS wird das Laufwerk erkannt. Ich baue mal testweise ein älteres ein, mal sehen ob es damit klappt.


----------



## Rethelion (9. November 2009)

Bootreihenfolge geändert so dass das CD-LW auf Platz1 steht?


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Natürlich. Also mir scheint bei der CD etwas zu fehlen. Von der VISTA CD funktioniert das booten nicht, von der XP CD funktioniert es jedoch. 

Also nehme ich stark an dass an der CD etwas fehlt. Ich editiere gleich ein Bild von den Dateien auf der CD - vllt erkennt ja jemand was fehlt.

Edit: Hier das Bild der Vista CD        und zum Vergleich XP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Links Vista rechts XP)


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2009)

Ist das eine original CD oder wie oder was? Oder hast du ein Image gebrannt. Falls ja, hast du auch wirklich richtig gebrannt, also mit ImgBurn oder so? Das muss dann nämlich schon auch als ISO gebrannt werden. Und dann sollte die auch starten.


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2009)

Nur so als Beispiel. Bei der Enterprise Version von Win7 sieht das ganze so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Die CD ist gebrannt. Habe ich vor 2 Monaten als "Dankeschön" in meinem Praktikum bekommen, da ich mal nach ner 64 Bit Version von Vista gefragt habe.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Eine Mischung aus dieser, und meiner originalen 32 Bit Version ist nicht drin, oder? :-D Mich ärgerts halt nur dass meine 32 Bit ist :-/

Edit: Ich knall mir derweil halt XP drauf. Gezwungenermaßen.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Mode...G-GLAN&o=XP

Das NVidia all in one Treiberpacket beinhaltet Treiber für meine Netzwerkkarte, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (9. November 2009)

sollte, ja.

Hab mittlerweile meine Ramheatspreder getauscht. Nachher wird noch ein PCIe-Strang gesleevt.


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Viel Spaß beim sleaven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zähl die Stunden... meine MW2 DVDs liegen vor mir und ich muss noc ~4h bis zur Installation warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2009)

_Viel Spaß dann ;-)_


----------



## pampam (9. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim sleaven.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. wieso hast du die schon und
2. wieso musst du noch 4 Std warten?

Ich muss bis morgen Abend warten und da kauf ich entweder ne PS3 mit CoD 6 oder nur CoD 6 für PC...


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Stimmt ja, MW2 kommt  ja am (ich dachte 11.11.09?)... kann man es schon irgentwo online kaufen...?


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Release für die auf Datenträgern ausgelieferte Version ist am 10.11.
Wer wie ich das Spiel bereits geliefert bekommen hat(WoV, 4players, Amazon...) kann es ab 0 Uhr über Steam freischalten, installieren und natürlich zocken.
Kauf bzw. Download per Steam ist erst ab 12.11. möglich.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Mal so nebenbei.. hab mir ICQ 7 Beta wieder geladen.. wie bekomme ich das nochmal auf Deutsch..? War da nicht irgentne Änderung in der Datei?


----------



## aseari (9. November 2009)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/ICQ-7-Lite-La...k_34641946.html
Damit...


----------



## Vaishyana (9. November 2009)

Das habe ich schon 3x Probiert :X
ich meine damals mit google in einem Forum eine Anleitung zur Dateiumschreibung gefunden zu haben, womit es geklappt hat... Schade, muss 6.5 halt wieder her

Edit: Oops, ich habe immer versucht den Skin zu ändern in den Optionen - nicht die Sprache. Mein Fehler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

Haha, heute mal unseren kleinen PC Laden getestet. Lief etwa so ab.

Ich: Ja Hallo,kann man bei ihnen eigendlich auch Teile bestellen lassen?
Er : Natürlich, was brauchen sie denn?
Ich:
Also,hätte gerne einen Intel Core i7 860, einen Arctic Freezer 7 Pro,eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB ,als Netzteil einen Be quiet! Straight Power 550W,
als Laufwerk sollte ein  LG GH22LS50 verbaut sein,als Mainboard ASUS P7P55D LE, eine Ati 5870 als Grafikkarte, als Ram  4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 und das Gehäuse Xigmatek Mitgard. (Ich weiß,is der 900&#8364; PC ausm Sticky, aber wollte ihn sowieso nur testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Er: Also das geht mal garnicht. Das Netzteil hat viel zu wenig Watt, mindestens 750 sollten es schon sein. Und was ist das Überhaupt für ein Prozzesor? Meinen sie vielleicht einen Core 2 Duo 8600? Außerdem ist diese Grafikkarte noch garnicht auf dem Markt, könnte ihnen höchstens eine 4890 anbieten.
Aufjedenfall würde es mit meinem verbesserten Inhalten 1200&#8364; machen,wollen sie ihn zusammengebaut bekommen? Das wäre nochmal 50&#8364;.

Habe nacher auf seinen Monitor geschaut.. Wo war er wohl druff? Hardwareversand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2009)

Die sind Teilweise immer noch billiger als die sogenannten Großhändler xD


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

Nunja ok,dass stimmt allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2009)

Kleine Frage, ich häng grad an einer wirkliche einfachen Aufgabe "fest". 

Und zwar Scheitelpunkt berechnen. Bin mittlerweile bei x+0,5 = &#8730;3/4 ... was zur Hölle ist die Wurzel aus 3/4? Also in Bruch...


----------



## eMJay (9. November 2009)

3/4 vom ergebniss und davon ziehst du die Wurzel?


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

Is die Wurzel aus 3 durch 2.

Wurzel 3 ist etwa 1.732050808 ,die restlichen paar unendlich stellen zähl ich mal nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also quasi 
= &#8730;3 /2


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2009)

Wieso Wurzel aus 3 durch 2? Ich mein ja Wurzel aus Drei-Viertel. Ich bin grad einfach nur verpeilt, will es aber nicht in Dezimal aufschreiben, das is hässlich ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. November 2009)

Mikroflame das ist ganz bitter...

Was ich erlebt habe: 
Ich: "Brauch nen CPU-Kühler"
Er: "Jaja, vorbei bringen, Sockel, blabla"
Ich: "Kein Problem, ist ein 775er-System, ein Mugen2 solls sein"
Er: "Intel oder AMD?" 
...

Und was bitte ist MW2?

Übrigens: 2. PCIe-Strang ist auch fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Achso, MW2 = Modern Warfare2 = COD6? Hab das 4er gespielt, das 5er nur kurz getestet. Das Weltkriegsszenario gefällt mir garnicht, da fand ich COD4 deutlich besser. COD6 werd ich mir auch anschauen.


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2009)

Asoriel, Allgemeinbildung und so. MW2 = Modern Warfare 2 tzzz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (9. November 2009)

Wurzel aus 3/4 ist das gleiche wie wurzel aus 3 / wurzel aus 4

weiß grad net wie man das zeichen macht ^^


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, Allgemeinbildung und so. MW2 = Modern Warfare 2 tzzz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMFG, jemand der aus zwei Buchstaben und einer Zahl nicht das Spiel ableiten kann...da kenn ich noch einen, sitzt hier auf meinem Stuhl und trägt die Klamotten, die ich grade anhab...

Und wegen der Wurzel:

Ganz einfach: 
Du ziehst einfach die Wurzel des Zählers und die Wurzel des Nenners...
Wurzel 3 ist ein Dezimalwert, da lohnts sich nicht auszuschreiben
Wurzel 4 ist 2
also
Wurzel 3/2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2009)

Achso, jetzt hab ichs kapiert. War so einfach, das es einfach zu schwer war für mich.

Und Fala, das mit MW2 war nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, Allgemeinbildung und so. MW2 = Modern Warfare 2 tzzz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn es sich genauso spielt wie CoD5, dann werd ichs mir nicht holen. Da kann ich gleich wieder irgend ein Schießbudenspiel spielen^^


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2009)

_Spielt sich eher wie CoD4 :-]_


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Spielt sich eher wie CoD4 :-]_



Das hab ich wiederum nie gespielt^^
Bei CoD5 hat mir irgendwie die Freiheit gefehlt, 90% des Spiels rennt man einen linearen Weg entlang auf dem dann wenige oder viele Gegner aufploppen. Man bliebt stehen, schießt alles nieder und rennt zum nächsten Haltepunkt.


Btw. Mindfactory fordert mich zurzeit ganz schön raus; heut gibts ein Lancool K62 für 79€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei CoD5 hat mir irgendwie die Freiheit gefehlt, 90% des Spiels rennt man einen linearen Weg entlang auf dem dann wenige oder viele Gegner aufploppen. Man bliebt stehen, schießt alles nieder und rennt zum nächsten Haltepunkt.


Das war auch bei MW1 (CoD4) so. Natuerlich nur im Singleplayer. Aber solche Spiele kauf ich mir eigentlich ohnehin nur fuer den Multiplayer - und gerade der ist es ja, den man bei MW2 (CoD6) aufs "Niveau" von Konsolenshootern hat fallen lassen (zufaellige Server, max. 9vs9 usw.). Von daher ist es mir das nicht wert.


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das hab ich wiederum nie gespielt^^
> Bei CoD5 hat mir irgendwie die Freiheit gefehlt, 90% des Spiels rennt man einen linearen Weg entlang auf dem dann wenige oder viele Gegner aufploppen. Man bliebt stehen, schießt alles nieder und rennt zum nächsten Haltepunkt.
> 
> 
> ...



Bewegungsfreiheit gab es doch noch nie bei Call of Duty, egal welcher Teil. Man rennte immer wie auf Schienen durch die Gegend.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

MUAHAHA gestern das erste mal meinen PC komplett auseinander gebaut (hatte gehofft vielleicht so den Fehler zu beheben) also komplett alles aus dem Gehäuse raus und einzelnd angeschaut wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mein Prozi genug Wärmeleitpaste drauf hat, sah komisch aus...

Aber nach dem zusammenbauen (und dem fehlgeschlagenen Test mit meiner alten 8600er GraKa) lief wieder alles wie normal, sprich Fehler ohne ende xD


----------



## Resch (10. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das war auch bei MW1 (CoD4) so. Natuerlich nur im Singleplayer. Aber solche Spiele kauf ich mir eigentlich ohnehin nur fuer den Multiplayer - und gerade der ist es ja, den man bei MW2 (CoD6) aufs "Niveau" von Konsolenshootern hat fallen lassen (zufaellige Server, max. 9vs9 usw.). Von daher ist es mir das nicht wert.




MW2 hat kein Lan-Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....voll zum kotzen und wir wollten es Ende des Monats auf lan zockn -.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. November 2009)

Bis Ende des Monats hat da sicher Irgendwer was gebastelt^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wegen der Wurzel:
> 
> Ganz einfach:
> Du ziehst einfach die Wurzel des Zählers und die Wurzel des Nenners...
> ...


Sry, aber falscher geht es ja wohl kaum noch.
Wurzel aus 3/2 wäre Wurzel aus 1,5 = 1,225

Man muss aber die Gesamtwurzel ziehen 
Bei der geposteten Rechnung Wurzel aus 3/4 wäre das dann Wurzel aus 0,75 = 0,866

Ist doch auch logisch, daß 3/2 größer sind wie 3/4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: 
Upps Hatte nen Aufhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wie Du es meintest, brauch ich ja nicht noch mal Wurzel ziehen ...

1,732 : 2 ist ja 0,866

sryund tschüss^


----------



## Resch (10. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Bis Ende des Monats hat da sicher Irgendwer was gebastelt^^




Will ich auch gehofft haben^^


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2009)

_Gefällt mir irgendwie.. : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gefällt mir irgendwie.. : Klick mich!
> 
> _



Das hat aber keine anständige Grafikkarte, dann lieber das hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a436793.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2009)

_Wofür sollte die beim Surfen/Chatten/Youtube-Videos schauen wichtig sein? _


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> ...
> Btw. Mindfactory fordert mich zurzeit ganz schön raus; heut gibts ein Lancool K62 für 79€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na, Klasse. Warum machen die das nicht früher. Hab mir meins noch für 99€ bei Caseking bestellt :/


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Soll mal für meinen kleinen Bruder etwas fragen.

http://www.deuframat.de/deuframat/images/2...urg/abb7_gr.jpg

Wie heißt auf dem Bild bei dem rechten Typen das rote Hemd? Das hatte doch nen besonderen Namen. Und noch was, der hat ja eine Art Krawatte an,hat die einen besonderen Namen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wofür sollte die beim Surfen/Chatten/Youtube-Videos schauen wichtig sein? _



Die werden schneller und flüssiger dargestellt ;D
Ne aber ich konnt mir eine Intel-Graka einfach nicht antun, die Teile sind mir zu langsam und selbst wenn ich nur surfe mag ich die nicht drin haben. Und spätestens wenn du doch mal was kleines spielst oder ne DvD anschaust bist du froh keine GMA genommen zu haben.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Also ich hatte mit ner Intel GMA950 oder so auch Warhammer Online gespielt. Lief sogar recht flüssig für mich. Ok,war nicht sehr Anspruchsvoll aber 20fps bei mittlerer Einstellung fand ich OK.

Aber jetzt wieder zu meiner Frage am anfang der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die werden schneller und flüssiger dargestellt ;D
> Ne aber ich konnt mir eine Intel-Graka einfach nicht antun, die Teile sind mir zu langsam und selbst wenn ich nur surfe mag ich die nicht drin haben. Und spätestens wenn du doch mal was kleines spielst oder ne DvD anschaust bist du froh keine GMA genommen zu haben.


_Mir sind aber 160GB & 1GB RAM zu wenig :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (10. November 2009)

aufrüsten. Ist ja bei Notebooks kein Problem, wenns nur um HDD/Ram geht.


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Na, Klasse. Warum machen die das nicht früher. Hab mir meins noch für 99€ bei Caseking bestellt :/



Hast du deins schon?


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2009)

_Joa , aber wieso sollte ich dann wieder mehr Geld investieren? Bei dem anderen ist nur die Grafikkarte "scheisse" - obwohl ich den Lappy eh nur für´s Surfen und wie gesagt mal Youtube o.ä nutzen will :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

@ Rethelion. Ja, es steht schon hier. Darf es halt nicht verwenden da Weihnachtsgeschenk. :/

Edit: Habs mir einfach nochmal bestellt *g* Das an Caseking geht dann wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Hätte ich dieses Service-Ding Gold mitkaufen sollen? Mein Vater hats nämlich rausgenommen :>


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Rethelion. Ja, es steht schon hier. Darf es halt nicht verwenden da Weihnachtsgeschenk. :/
> 
> Edit: Habs mir einfach nochmal bestellt *g* Das an Caseking geht dann wieder zurück
> 
> ...



Schade, hab gehofft du könntest mir sagen wieviel Platz zw. Mainboard Tray und Seitenteil ist, aber egal muss ich halt suchen^^

Bei Mindfactory hab ich noch nie bestellt, weiss also auch nicht ob das Gold Lvl was bringt.


----------



## Asoriel (10. November 2009)

nee, kannst getrost weglassen. Damit geht es angeblich ein wenig schneller, aber selbst wenn es erst in 4 Wochen kommt ist es ja egal, da du es ja eh erst zu Weihnachten auspacken darfst.

edit: Rethelion, Caseking verkauft ein Bundle mit Megahalems und die werden sich dabei schon was gedacht haben. Folglich bekommst du selbst größte Kühler unter.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Warum willst du denn wissen wie viel Platz da ist? Damit du weisst ob Kühler reinpassen?

@ Asoriel: Okay, danke :>

Edit: Mega Shadow oder Megahalem? Welches passt von der Optik her besser? Und brauch ich eigentlich 2 Lüfter dafür?


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Rethelion, Caseking verkauft ein Bundle mit Megahalems und die werden sich dabei schon was gedacht haben. Folglich bekommst du selbst größte Kühler unter.



Aber passt da auch der NH-D14 rein? Von der Höhe müsste es schon gehen, aber nicht dass das Teil im Eck stecken bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Der sollte reinpassen. Das Gehäuse ist wirklich sehr geräumig. Als ich es live gesehen habe war nen Megahalem drin, und immernoch schön viel Platz. Denke nicht das du in irgendeiner Weise an die Grenzen stoßen wirst mit dem Kühler.


----------



## Asoriel (10. November 2009)

mit dem NH-D14 kann ich mich nicht anfreuden...erstens finde ich die Optik grässlich, zweitens ist es für mich irgendwie ein IFX-14 abklatsch (sogar der Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Außerdem finde ich den zu klobig.


Go for Megahalems!!!


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mit dem NH-D14 kann ich mich nicht anfreuden...erstens finde ich die Optik grässlich, zweitens ist es für mich irgendwie ein IFX-14 abklatsch (sogar der Name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und der IFX-14 war ein Abklatsch vom Sonic Tower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gefällt er auf alle Fälle und von der Kühlleistung und der Ausstattung ist er schonmal besser als der Thermalright; noch dazu ist der NH-D14 wirklich plan und hat keinen Buckel^^

Ich glaub die 14 im NH-D14 steht für den verwendeten 14cm Lüfter, der heisst ja auch NF-P14.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/10/2009, 16:32:59
       Machine name: PAUL-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
       System Model: MS-7501
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
             Memory: 766MB RAM
          Page File: 846MB used, 946MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: 
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\
   Display Memory: n/a
 Dedicated Memory: n/a
    Shared Memory: n/a
     Current Mode: 1600 x 1200 (32 bit) (1Hz)
          Monitor: 
      Driver Name: 
   Driver Version:  ()
      DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-E025-7137AFC2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x0000
        Device ID: 0x0000
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
     DDraw Status: Not Available
       D3D Status: Not Available
       AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Kopfhörer (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627501&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 08:36:49, 235520 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio-Gerät)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627501&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 08:36:49, 235520 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1503
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1503
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1503
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:23, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2-Maus
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 125.1 GB
Total Space: 143.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 3.9 GB
Total Space: 9.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: PHILIPS SPD6005T ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:02, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Realtek RTL8168C/8111C Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_501C1462&REV_02\4&7B2CFF4&0&0028
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.197.0917.2007 (English), 12/13/2007 12:42:46, 98816 bytes

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_96001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_96001022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Sonstige AMD-Konfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM und HyperTransport(tm)-Nachverfolgungsmoduskonfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD-Adresszuordnungskonfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm)-Konfiguration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9611&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\4&456635&0&2808
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:02, 26112 bytes

     Name: PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serieller-ATA-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 28728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: ATI E/A-Kommunikationsprozessor-SMBus-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI E/A-Kommunikationsprozessor-PCI-Buscontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:22, 53760 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming-Tee/Splitter-Geräte:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming-Wiedergabegeräte:
HD Audio-Kopfhörer,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
HD Audio-SPDIF-Ausgabe,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming-Kommunikations-Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Kopfhörer (High Definition Audi,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio-Gerät),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Kopfhörer (High Definition Audio-Gerät),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063











Bin gerade bei nem Kumpel,der hat weder nen Mainboard treiber,noch nen Grafikkartentreiber.
Ich glaube er hatte eine Nvidia Geforce 6050, aber kann durch das Nvidia Programm keine Installierten,da er nicht erkennt ob es eine Nvidia Karte ist.

Kann da jemand was rauslesen?

Ahja, normalerweise bräuchte der Monitor im Optimalfall eine AUflösung von 1440x900,aber die steht gerade nicht zur verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Entweder 
MSI K9A2VM-FD

oder 

MSI K9A2GM-FIH

einmal eine ATI 3100

das andere hat eine ATI 3200


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Er hat 100% eine Nvidia. 6er Generation


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Gib mal bei MSI 

MS-7501

da kommen nur die 2

Was anderes kann es nicht sein

Ich bezweifle auch das ein ATI Chipsatz eine Nvidia Grakka hat.

Du meinst schon die Onbord karte oder?


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Bestimmt, aber ist sogar nen Nvidia Sticker auf dem PC. Evtl hat er auch die falschen Treiber installiert..


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Medion (Aldi) Rechner?


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Er meinte im Otto Katalog , Isn Phillips rechner.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

> Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9611&SUBSYS_75011462&REV_00\4&456635&0&2808
> Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), 1/21/2008 03:23:02, 26112 bytes



Laut der VEN 1002 Nummer ist es ATI

und 

DEV 9611 ist ATI 3100

so muss es sein würde sagen er wurde Verarscht.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Hm,bevor er seinen PC neu aufgesetzt hatte stand bei im im dxdiag das er eine 6050 habe oO oder 6150 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Hmm... das ist natürlich Interessant ich würde es mit dem Treiber für MSI K9A2VM-FD versuchen... wenn es klappt dann hat der Hersteller gemogelt.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Ach scheiße,jetzt rückt er erst raus,das er den Rechner mal eingeschickt hat und die das Mainboard ausgetauscht haben.. Oh man ^^

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

LOL hab mir schon sowas gedacht

np


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

jut,
weißte wie die Ati Radeon 3100 im Vergleich zu ner Nvidia Geforce 6050 ist? Soll vom Kumpel fragen^^


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

ka die werden in keiner Rangliste aufgelistet. Ist Onboard Office... da ist nicht wirklich viel unterschied.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Kennt jemand noch ein paar Läden die solche Sonderangebote machen? Also wie Zack von Alternate, MindStar von Mindfactory. Hoffe gibt noch mehr :>


----------



## Rethelion (10. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch ein paar Läden die solche Sonderangebote machen? Also wie Zack von Alternate, MindStar von Mindfactory. Hoffe gibt noch mehr :>



Ich kenn keine mehr.

Btw. bin ich mir doch nicht so sicher ob es K62 für rießige Kühler geeignet ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reinpassen wird zwar jeder Kühler, aber man sieht ihn nicht so toll ;=)
Wobei bei iATX würds wieder gehen...


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Mist, hät ich ne AMD CPU würd ich mir jetzt ein neues Mainboard kaufen. *Klick* Das sieht schick aus, und wurde optisch passen, genau wie preislich :>


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Neues Problem. 
Gerade ging es einige Zeit ganz normal, nachdem jetzt Empire Earth 2 gestartet wurde, wurde es nach etwa 15 minuten Beendet und der PC einfach Neugestartet.
Jetzt sieht es,trotz nativer Auflösung, ein wenig anders aus als normaler.
http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/j0vyojn/Unbenannt.jpg

jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2009)

http://www.nerdcore.de/wp/2009/11/10/pumpk...mpkin-alderaan/

:>


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Neues Problem.
> Gerade ging es einige Zeit ganz normal, nachdem jetzt Empire Earth 2 gestartet wurde, wurde es nach etwa 15 minuten Beendet und der PC einfach Neugestartet.
> Jetzt sieht es,trotz nativer Auflösung, ein wenig anders aus als normaler.
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/j0vyojn/Unbenannt.jpg
> ...


hmm... was ist da falsch? ich seh da nichts


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Sorry,vergessen zu erwähnen. Sieht so bei 1440x900 Auflösung aus. Ist einfach alles zu groß und unscharf,sieht etwas komisch so bei 19" aus


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Starte mal nochmal neu.

Du hattest vorhin eine auflösung von 1600x1200 oder so? Normal kann man nicht mehr als die Native haben?!


> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name:
> Manufacturer:
> ...


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Da war ja keine Grafiktreiber installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sah da richtig grässlich aus bei 1600x1200


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2009)

Können schon, bedeutet aber am Ende dass die Pixel u.U. fehlerhaft dargestellt/unscharf/whatever sind. Der monitor interpoliert ja dann auf die ihm zugewiesene Auflösung. Je größer die Abweichung, umso schlechter wird das Bild.
Die Zeiten von Lockmasken sind schon ne Weile vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Mir war noch kein Fall bekannt wo man mehr als dei Native einstellen konnte und es ein Bild gab.
Kenne nur weniger und da wird es unscharf. Ausser es ist genau die hälfte allso bei Nativer 1200x800.... 600x400 da ist das Bild auch noch Scharf.


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

Naja habs jetzt hinbekommen. Und sofern man keine Grafikkartentreiber installiert hatte,konnte ich alle möglichen auflösungen einstellen. Hatte sogar 4000x3000 zur verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. November 2009)

Meine Monitore zeigen dann nur 15 sec. Blackscreen an!?


----------



## Mikroflame (10. November 2009)

So,bin jetzte wieder zuhause.

Ja,sobald man die zu hohe Auflösung bei im Eingestellt hatte wurde das Bild natürlich in dieser scharfen Auflösung angezeigt. Aber man konnte sie trotzdem Einstellen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Ich bin grad am überlegen ob sich ein modulares Netzteil für mich überhaupt lohnt. Netzteile mit festen Kabeln sind wesentlich günstiger, was für mich heisst das ich dann mehr Geld für anderes hätte. Nur ich weiss halt nicht ob das zu stark auffält wenn man die Kabel alle sauber vor dem Kabelmanagement des K-62 verstaut. Bin schon wieder hin und her gerissen :>


----------



## Xerivor (10. November 2009)

Das das ich eine "unendlich" große Auflösung hatte das Problem hatte ich auch und zwar hatte der PC den Monitor nicht richtig erkannt...^^

Edit: hatte hatte hatte argh ~.~


----------



## Xerivor (10. November 2009)

Welchen Blueray Brenner könntet ihr emphelen? Bzw. guten DVD Brenner das auch schön schnell ist ..


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2009)

_Brenner oder "nur" Laufwerk? 

Brenner wäre zB.  : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Xerivor (10. November 2009)

Der kann auch Bluerays brennen? Und schreibt auch Ordentlich also ohne hohe Fehlerzahl?


----------



## Shefanix (10. November 2009)

Taugt die hier was: Zalman ZM-MFC1?


----------



## Niranda (10. November 2009)

Mein WIndows 7 kackt irgendwie ab auf meinem zweit-PC...
Jedesmal wenn ich ihn hochfahre Prüft er die Platten, so als wenn man den PC nicht richtig ausgeschaltet hat.
Ich habe ihn aber definitiv richtig herruntergefahren.. oO
Werde ihn mal im Abgesicherten Modus herrunterfahren und schauen, ob dann immernoch der Fehler auftritt...


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2009)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuugs, überall Bugs! Windows 7 ist verbugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich hat sich bei dir ein Brain-Bug eingenistet.


----------



## Gutgore (10. November 2009)

huhu, 
bin auch noch da oO

wollt mal fragen kann wer eine gute externe festplatte empfehlen? sollte 1 tb groß sein und sollte eine schnelle daten verbindung haben. Allerdings möchte ich auch eine die nicht so teuer ist xD. Ich denke da so an 70-80 euro.

Obwohl eigtl muss es keine externe sein , vll mag jemand eine normale 1 tb festplatte mit einer schnellen datenverbindung posten?


Sry aber was festplatten angeht hab ich 0 plan welcher Hersteller gut und etc ist. Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand hilft.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mein WIndows 7 kackt irgendwie ab auf meinem zweit-PC...
> Jedesmal wenn ich ihn hochfahre Prüft er die Platten, so als wenn man den PC nicht richtig ausgeschaltet hat.
> Ich habe ihn aber definitiv richtig herruntergefahren.. oO
> Werde ihn mal im Abgesicherten Modus herrunterfahren und schauen, ob dann immernoch der Fehler auftritt...


Das hat nen Kumpel auch gehabt aaaaabeeeer bei ihm hatte sich warum auch immer der Herunterfahren Knopf auf Ruhe Zustand geändert, der Rechner sieht dann ja aus wie Runtergefahren isses aber nicht und er macht dann immer den Strom aus und dann hatte er das auch^^ vllt isses ja bei dir auch so :/


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Hab eben meinenX2 7750 BE auf 2,9 Ghz erfolgreich ... mehr oder weniger... zum laufen gebracht.

Wenn ich aber Prime95 test mache bekomme ich immer wieder einen Fehler entweder aufm 1 oder 2 Kern 

Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

Der ander Kern läuft dann weiter.

Was heißt das?


----------



## Rethelion (11. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Was heißt das?



Das dein Prozessor nicht stabil läuft?
Stell ihn mal wieder auf den Standardtakt ein und lass Prime nochmal laufen.
Wenn der Fehler immer noch kommt kann es auch am RAM liegen, dann würd ich mal memtest laufen lassen.

Achja du hast über den Multiplikator übertaktet,oder?
Sonst könnte nämlich auch RAM,NB,usw. den Fehler verursachen wenn du übertaktest.


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

Kann man irgendwo in Open Office den Dateitypen auf DOC ändern? Wenn ja wo?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das dein Prozessor nicht stabil läuft?
> Stell ihn mal wieder auf den Standardtakt ein und lass Prime nochmal laufen.
> Wenn der Fehler immer noch kommt kann es auch am RAM liegen, dann würd ich mal memtest laufen lassen.
> 
> ...


Passt schon hab noch mal 0,025V mehr gegeben jetzt läuft der Stabil. 
Hab über den Multi übertaktet. Bin Jezt bei 2,9 versuche dann noch weiter.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Suche ein Laptop:

Max 550 Euro 
min 2GB RAM
Windows 7
Dual Core (kein AMD)
evtl. Dedezierte Grafikkarte
15"


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2009)

_Wenn W7 unbedingt dabei sein soll dann warte am besten noch 1-2 Wochen..jetzt sind´s noch nicht so viele.. _


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Ist nur so dass ich kein bock hab nochmal geldauszugeben um mir die schicken zulassen.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2009)

_Jo versteh ich , das sind derzeit die Angebote die deiner "Wunschliste" oben entsprechen..(von der Grafikkarte mal abgesehen , da müsstest du drauf achten) : Klick mich!



_


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns*

gib das mal bei Notebooksbilliger.de ein. Sieht ganz gut aus,sofern du auch mal ein kleines Spielchen spielen willst.

499,00 EUR
Intel Pentium® (Dual-Core) T4300 2x 2,10 GHz
2048 MB DDR2
15,6 1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT)
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 DDR3 mit 512 mb
250 GB 5400rpm
bis zu 3 Stunden Akku
Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-Bit) (OEM)


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo versteh ich , das sind derzeit die Angebote die deiner "Wunschliste" oben entsprechen..(von der Grafikkarte mal abgesehen , da müsstest du drauf achten) : Klick mich!
> 
> 
> 
> _


Soweit war ich auch schon alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schau mir eben den von Mikro an.


----------



## Yaggoth (11. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns*
> 
> bis zu 3 Stunden Akku



das (die Akkulaufzeit) ist etwas mager, aber ansonsten nicht übel...


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

So der wär super und wie ist das mit dem "4 Students"?


Edit:

Den gibt es noch mal für nicht Studenten für den gleichen Preis!?
Was soll der Mist.


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> das ist etwas mager, aber ansonsten nicht übel...


Ist ganz in Ordnung für die restlichen Materialien. Viele haben auch nur 2 Stunden,außerdem hat er keine minimum Laufzeit genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Thore

Hab keine Ahnung wie das mit dem 4students funktioniert. Aber so beim Überschlagen hab ich kein besseres Angebot unter 4students gefunden.
Zu deinem Edit: Der Laptop ist doch garkein 4students oO
Sonst würde oben Rechts 4students stehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2009)

GNAR... jetzt kann ich keine Wiedergabelisten mehr speichern -.-


----------



## Shefanix (11. November 2009)

*Klick* 
Ich überleg grad mir das zu kaufen. Die Teile sind gebraucht oder?

Edit: Oder das hier: *Klick*


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ist ganz in Ordnung für die restlichen Materialien. Viele haben auch nur 2 Stunden,außerdem hat er keine minimum Laufzeit genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den gibt es noch mal mit "4 Students" gibt aber kein Unterschied auch nicht vom Preis.


----------



## EXclaw (11. November 2009)

Moin Jungs. Ich such 'n Mainboard, für folgende Zusammenstellung:

Intel® Core™2 Quad Prozessor Q9550
be quiet! Straight Power 550W
Sapphire HD4870 X2
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit

wäre euch ziemlich dankbar.


----------



## Shefanix (11. November 2009)

Übertaktest du? Brauchst du irgendwelche besonderen Features? Oder muss es einfach nur laufen?

Edit: Preislimit?


----------



## Vaishyana (11. November 2009)

Vielleicht ein Asus P5Q?

Edit: Muss es denn eine 4870X2 sein? Würde eher eine 5870 reinpacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. November 2009)

Ich denke mal die Hardware ist bereits vorhanden :>


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

er will mein system nachbauen^^


----------



## Klos1 (11. November 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Moin Jungs. Ich such 'n Mainboard, für folgende Zusammenstellung:
> 
> Intel® Core&#8482;2 Quad Prozessor Q9550
> be quiet! Straight Power 550W
> ...



Also, wenn du das alles neu kaufst, dann muss ich sagen, daß das Müll ist. Einen alten 9550 kauft man nicht mehr. Man nimmt jetzt einen 750er. Und anstelle einer 4870X2 kauft man eine 5870. Was anderes wäre es, wenn du schon ein paar der oben genannten Teile hättest. Außerdem könnte das Netzteil ne Spur größer sein.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

ach man, jetzt haben wir wieder einen mehr in unserem schönen Board, der meint, das ein 32bit OS besser ist als ein 64bit. (noch nicht bestätigt)

@Klos, ich hab mal darüber nachgedacht, was du damals gesagt hast "es gibt eig keine nachteile bei einem 64bit OS".
Geb ich dir soweit recht, aber der einzige Nachteil der mir einfällt:
Die ganze Geschichte wird langsamer, da ein 64bit OS ja wesentlich mehr Speicher adressieren kann als ein 32bit... aber das ist sowas von unbedeutend... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (11. November 2009)

Paini, dir haben doch die Panasonic Plasmas nicht so gefallen; vll wär der dann was für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

> ach man, jetzt haben wir wieder einen mehr in unserem schönen Board, der meint, das ein 32bit OS besser ist als ein 64bit. (noch nicht bestätigt)


Vermute ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@TV, verdammt ist das ein geiles Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie heisst das gute Stück denn?


----------



## Shefanix (11. November 2009)

@ Nira - Er mag dich einfach nur. Und er scheint ja ein sehr kompetenter und netter Zeitgenosse zu sein *hust*

@ Rethi - Der gefällt mir. Was soll der schöne kosten? :>


----------



## Rethelion (11. November 2009)

Das ist ein Panasonic Z1.
Relativ günstig das Teil....nicht.^^
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a438511.html


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

Wie gut dass ich Plasma sowieso nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2009)

Was ist nochmal besser, LCD oder LED?


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

lol 6199 euro 

dafür kann man sich so ein osteuropeischen kleinwagen kaufen...


----------



## Shefanix (11. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich Plasma sowieso nicht mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Aber so teuer hät ich nicht gedacht. Vielleicht 5 - 5,5k€ aber so viel :/


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

6199,--

Yay,warum nicht.... ^^ 
Ich dachte mir eher was in die richtung 2000,aber najo, kann nicht jeder sagen dass er sowas bei sich stehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

> Was ist nochmal besser, LCD oder LED?


LED-TVs sind auch LCDs, der Name ist etwas irreführend.
LED-TV heisst einfach nur dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung LEDs übernehmen, wodurch sie einen höheren Kontrast haben (weil man kleine Bereiche abdunkeln kann), flacher und energiesparender sind als 'normale' LCDs mit Edge Lit Backlight.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

und wo ist da nun der hochgepriesene große unterschied zu den oLEDs?
Nur das die noch heller leuchten? Das blasst doch das bild wieder aus, oder nicht?


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

Bei OLEDs leuchten die Pixel von alleine und ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung, wodurch man die Geräte eben noch flacher machen kann. Vermutlich wird der Kontrast auch nochmal besser sein weil man jedem Pixel eine andere Helligkeit (wegen sattem Schwarz z.B.) geben kann.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

achso... naja bei meinem iphone hab ich den eindruck, dass das schwarze leicht gräulich ist bzw wird, wenn ich die Helligkeit auf 100% stelle.

Die Thematik e-paper find ich recht interessant (wenns schon grad um anzeigegeräte geht), gibt aber leider wenig infos darüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2009)

_Selbst der Z1 gefällt mir nicht..vom Preis mal ganz zu schweigen..da kriegst du fast 3xPioneer LX5090H bzw. 2x den 500A für.. 

Ich find den LG , der es (warscheinlich) bei mir auch wird , schöner  

LG : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

Meinst du eInk? Find ich auch ganz interesannt, aber momenten find ich diese eBook-Reader einfach noch zu teuer.
Und ausserdem hätte ich wenn schon gerne eins mit 2 Displays zum aufklappen, wie ein richtiges Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Nja das aufklappen.. nice gimmick xD
Aber ich denke der sinn von E-paper (elnk? oO e-paper, fertig^^) besteht darin, dass es zum einen so handlich ist, wie ein Stück papier (ist klar) und das es nicht leuchtet - man kann so viel besser lesen bzw schon die augen.

Bzgl den TV-Geräten, monitoren usw.:
Mich stört extrem, dass 90% aller geräte hochglanz und schwarz sind... hätt gern was silbernes.
Aus dem einfachen grund, dass man nicht so oft sauber machen braucht und dann sieht man den dreck auch nicht so xD


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

> nice gimmick xD


Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob ich das Teil wirklich oft benutzen würde weiss ich auch nicht, deswegen sind mir ca. 250 Euro dafür auch einfach noch zu teuer.
Das mit schwarz und hochglanz stimmt aber, ich hab bisher auch kaum silberne TV-Gehäuse gesehen... aber der Panasonic Z1 von oben ist silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

jetzt wo du's sagst... Bücher bzw Zeitungen lese ich eig sogut wie garnicht mehr - lieber Foren durchstöbern^^
Aber wo e-paper auch geniale Anwendung finden würde:
Bei musikern bzw künstlern. Man schreibt ganz normal mitn strift seine Noten und die werden dann perfekt gezeichnet.
Man verliert seine Notenblätter nicht mehr und ein umschlagen der Noten bei längeren stücken wird auch überflüssig...
dann könnt ich auch endlich mein stück aufm klavier ohne pause durchklimpern, weil ich umschlagen muss xD


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2009)

_Und den S10 gibts in silber , da muss man dann nach der Endung ES schauen :-)

Mir gefällt der LG derzeit (mit dem Samsung PS50B650) am besten.. 

Und da der BluRay-Player den ich mit derzeit ausgesucht hab auch von LG ist und auch Blau angehaucht ist passt das recht gut.._


----------



## Ogil (11. November 2009)

Zum Thema e-paper: Ich wuerde noch ein wenig warten. Es kommen ja grade eine Menge neuer Modelle raus und fuer die nahe Zukunft sind auch eine Reihe recht interessanter eReader angekuendigt.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

> Bücher bzw Zeitungen lese ich eig sogut wie garnicht mehr


Same here, wozu Zeitung lesen wenn es n24.de gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was ich an vielen der aktuellen eBookreadern überhaupt nicht leiden kann sind die Tasten. 
Der Kindle mit der Tastatur ist da der absolute Overkill, das sieht einfach nur furchtbar aus. Am besten fänd ichs ganz ohne Tasten und mit einem Display das nur mit einem minimalen Rand im Gehäuse sitzt, dann würd ichs mir überlegen wenn der Preis stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (11. November 2009)

Dann wuerde ich mal den Reader von Plastic Logic im Auge behalten. Der zuvor bekannte Prototyp war zumindest voll Touchdisplay - und wurde jetzt nochmal ueberarbeitet. Leider gibt es noch keine vollen Infos (der Que wird im Januar vorgestellt) - aber gut hoert sich das Ganze schonmal an...


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2009)

Der klingt tatsache ganz interesannt, danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bezweifle zwar dass der billiger als der Kindle wird, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Yaggoth (12. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und den S10 gibts in silber , da muss man dann nach der Endung ES schauen :-)
> 
> Mir gefällt der LG derzeit (mit dem Samsung PS50B650) am besten..
> 
> Und da der BluRay-Player den ich mit derzeit ausgesucht hab auch von LG ist und auch Blau angehaucht ist passt das recht gut.._




Also doch nicht mehr so auf dem Panasonic-Tripp? :-)

Ps: wie heißt denn der LG?


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2009)

_Auf dem Pana-Trip war ich nicht ..ich fand nur die Bilder ect. ziemlich gut..da der LG aber soweit mithalten kann , sogut wie nie surrt/fiept (was der Pana und der Samsung oft tun) und auch das beste "out off the Box" Bild hat (obwohl ich das eh Einstellen werde) und er den/einen THX-Modus hat wird´s vorraussichtlich der :]..ausserdem gefällt er mir optisch besser..

Link zum LG : LG Electronics 50PS8000

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2009)

Langsam glaube ich mein PC will mich verarschen...
Er stürzt jetzt immer genau dann ab (sprich es macht puff und er startet ohne jedwede weitere Meldung neu), wenn ich versuche Spore, AvP2 oder Gothic 2 zu starten...

Ferner macht er es noch, wenn ich versuche eine größere Datei zu entpacken oder per Driver Genius meine Treiber upzudaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (12. November 2009)

Für nen 50´er ziemlich günstig. Aber das ist bei mir daheim zu groß, so viel Platz habe ich in der Kinoecke dann nicht um einen ordentlichen Sitzabstand herzustellen, bei mir wäre es maximal 46 Zoll.

Mhm, weitersuchen... :-)

Ich überlege den neuen TV mit dieser Anlage zu kombinieren: HT-TX500 von Samsung. Ich habe da mal Probegehört und empfand diese als brauchbaren Kompromiss zwischen Musik und Filmsound. Aber auch da ist noch alles offen.


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2009)

_Kommt beim TV natürlich auf´s Budget an :-)
_


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Um nur ganz ganz kurz auf das Thema zurückzukommen, wo angeblich Windows 7 nichts geklaut hätte von Mac OS X

http://www.chip.de/news/Microsoft-Wir-habe...t_38885754.html

...


----------



## Yaggoth (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Um nur ganz ganz kurz auf das Thema zurückzukommen, wo angeblich Windows 7 nichts geklaut hätte von Mac OS X
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Microsoft-Wir-habe...t_38885754.html
> 
> ...



und wenn? Hauptsache man hat etwas funktionierendes womit man gut klarkommt. Gegen OS X habe ich persönlich auch nix, ich empfinde es lediglich als unhandlicher, was daran liegen wird, dass ich windows gewöhnt bin. Und dieser Artikel rechtfertigt in keinster weise, was wirklich am Apfel stört: DEN PREIS DER HARDWARE! ;-)

so what?


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Wollte damit nur auf das eine Thema zurückkommen, wo manche meinten das Mac OS X geklaut hätte und Windows 7 garnichts, jetzt stehts wenigstens fest von Microsoft selbst.


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Um nur ganz ganz kurz auf das Thema zurückzukommen, wo angeblich Windows 7 nichts geklaut hätte von Mac OS X
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Microsoft-Wir-habe...t_38885754.html
> 
> ...



Und was ändert das jetzt?


----------



## Niranda (12. November 2009)

Wie bekomm ich Quake 3 Arena auf Windows 7 zum laufen? xD



> Q3 1.32 win-x86 Oct  7 2002
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> Current search path:
> C:\Users\Niranda\Desktop\Quake III\baseq3\ztn3tourney1.pk3 (6 files)
> ...


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und was ändert das jetzt?




Nichts?

Hier haben einige Leute gemeint, das Windows 7 angeblich nichts geklaut hätte ;/

Ich weiß nicht, was immer hier so schwer zuverstehen ist.


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nichts?
> 
> Hier haben einige Leute gemeint, das Windows 7 angeblich nichts geklaut hätte ;/
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was immer hier so schwer zuverstehen ist.



Da steht zwar nicht das sie irgendeine Funktion oder sonstwas geklaut haben, 
aber egal, ich werd nicht wieder eine sinnlose Disukussion unterstützen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2009)

geht das Mac vs Windows Kindergarten Spiel wieder los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja auf jeden Fall ich war ja letzten Samstag im Swisscom Shop, die hatten ja keine Iphone 3GS mehr in schwarz 32GB, und die musst nachbestellen auf jeden Fall, ist es nun da und ich geh es morgen abholen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur auf das eine Thema zurückkommen, wo manche meinten das Mac OS X geklaut hätte und Windows 7 garnichts, jetzt stehts wenigstens fest von Microsoft selbst.


Musst Du immer wieder damit anfangen um 3 Post spaeter rumzuheulen, dass alle fiese Mac-Hasser sind obwohl es garnix besseres gibt? 

Jeder kopiert von jedem wenn die Idee gut ist. Wenn ich mir z.B. die Produkte unserer Wettbewerber anschaue, dann faellt auch auf, dass wir alle aehnliche Sachen machen - nur halt jeder leicht unterschiedlich, mit eigenen Schwerpunkten und Staerken und Schwaechen. Kein Produkt was Du auf dem Markt findest, ist komplett selbst ausgedacht. Alles beruht auf dem Aufgreifen und Veraendern/Verbessern vorhandener Ideen. Das immer wieder krampfhaft zeigen zu muessen ist doch Kindergarten. Oder heisst es demnaechst dann in den Automagazinen auch "Allein die Raeder des neuen Mercedes/BMW/Bliblablub basieren auf einer alten Idee indischer Entwickler. Fiese Radkopierer!"


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Bringt ein externes RAID-System etwas? Da ich eh noch Platz benötige, weil meine 320GB langsam knapp werden, dachte ich kauf ich mir was. Das hier ist grad im Zack: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2422


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bringt ein externes RAID-System etwas? Da ich eh noch Platz benötige, weil meine 320GB langsam knapp werden, dachte ich kauf ich mir was. Das hier ist grad im Zack: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2422



Bei einer externen würd ich dir keinen Raid empfehlen, es sei denn du willst deine Daten vor Ausfall schützen.
Bei der Platte ist nämlich Raid1 eingestellt, d.h. die Daten kopieren sich auf 2 Festplatten und wenn eine ausfällt verlierst du nicht weil die andere noch da ist.
Kannst zwar auch Raid0 einstellen, also mehr Geschwindigkeit, aber das macht auch keinen Sinn, da der USB-Anschluss eh das ganze ausbremst.

Wie is das eigtl hat das Teil jetzt 1TB und durch Raid1 nur noch 500GB? Oder sind da 2x1TB verbaut und dann wird da ein Raid1 gemacht?
Mit einem TB zu werben wäre ganz schön fies wo man mit Raid1 nur die hälfte nutzen kann.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. November 2009)

es sind 2x 500GB verbaut,also im Raid 1 quasi insgesammt nurnoch 500GB..


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Hmm, schade. Sah nämlich ziemlich Preiswert aus. Obwohl RAID auch was für mich wär. Die Daten würde ich nämlich ungern verlieren :> Hab ja noch fast 10 Stunden Zeit zum überlegen.


----------



## Niranda (12. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bringt ein externes RAID-System etwas? Da ich eh noch Platz benötige, weil meine 320GB langsam knapp werden, dachte ich kauf ich mir was. Das hier ist grad im Zack: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2422



Mach dir keinen stress mit dem Kauf... cyberport hat den selben Preis:
http://www.cyberport.de/mac-ipod/festplatt...tern-1-0tb.html


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Gut, dann kann ich ein wenig länger überlegen. Das praktische an dem Teil ist ja, das es einfach nur Klasse aussieht und Perfekt in mein Bücherregal passen würd :>


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut, dann kann ich ein wenig länger überlegen. Das praktische an dem Teil ist ja, das es einfach nur Klasse aussieht und Perfekt in mein Bücherregal passen würd :>



Warum baust dir nicht einfach 2 interne Platten im Raid0 ein? Das wäre doch viel praktischer^^


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt beim TV natürlich auf´s Budget an :-)
> _


_@Yaggoth - also einfach mal bescheid sagen ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Ganz einfach. Wenn ich die Daten mal irgendwo mit hinnehmen will, muss ich die Platten nicht ausbauen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Wenn ich die Daten mal irgendwo mit hinnehmen will, muss ich die Platten nicht ausbauen :>



oder wenn es brennt, kann man eine externe Festplatte retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> naja auf jeden Fall ich war ja letzten Samstag im Swisscom Shop, die hatten ja keine Iphone 3GS mehr in schwarz 32GB, und die musst nachbestellen auf jeden Fall, ist es nun da und ich geh es morgen abholen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wow geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit steigerst du die Verkäufe ^^ 

Werde bald wieder in einen Re-Store gehen und mir die neuen iMacs anschauen, aber nur anschauen,  nicht kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *leider*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wow geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dann kauf ich es halt nicht, ich will doch die Verkäufe nicht steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Quatsch, man steigt doch jedesmal die Verkäufe, egal was man kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Hat es schonmal jemand erlebt, daß ein kompletter RAM Sockel ausfällt?
Woran kann das liegen und kann mir demnächst das ganze Board "um die Ohren fliegen"?


----------



## Ogil (12. November 2009)

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass der Ram-Sockel ausgefallen ist? Funktioniert der RAM in anderen Slots - nur in diesem nicht? Die Frage ist halt was kaputt ist. Eventuell nur ein schlechter Kontakt...


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Ich habe 4 RAM Sockel.
Habe 2 (je 1G davon rausgenommen - Rest ging (Boot Anzeige und auch unter Systemeinstellungen und dxdiag etc. - 1 GB/1G
Dann den 3. Riegel rein - auch alles ok (2GB/2G

Egal, welchen Riegel ich nun in die 4. Leiste stecke - angezeigt werden im Boot Menue 3072 MB - ansonsten weniger GB.
Der 4. Riegel wird nicht anerkannt. (3GB/2G

ps. Habe 2x 512MB und 2x 1GB gehabt.

Nun läuft mein PC nur mit 2,5 GB RAM


----------



## Falathrim (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wow geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


500 Millionen mehr...die Handys kosten ja auch 400 mehr als vergleichbare Nokias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 500 Millionen mehr...die Handys kosten ja auch 400 mehr als vergleichbare Nokias
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt, wobei ich mir grad so die Preise anschaue:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-3GS-16GB-W...=item45ee8279ba

Finde das für 649 jetzt ganz ehrlich nicht teuer, ich kriege meine 8GB auf meinem jetztigen iPhone nicht wirklich voll, da aber 16GB die niedrigste Variante ist an Speichergröße finde ich es für den Preis jetzt net teuer.

Dachte die Preise bei dem neuen iPhone liegen so bei 900-1000 Euro


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wobei ich mir grad so die Preise anschaue:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-3GS-16GB-W...=item45ee8279ba
> 
> ...



Wart ein halbes Jahr, dann sinkt der Preis sicher um die 200€.
Und was du günstig findest wäre mir zu teuer; ok ich zahle für mein Iphone 3G auch 984€, nur sind da noch 24Monate Internetflatrate, 2400 Freiminuten und 960 Freisms dabei.
So zahlst du bei Ebay 600€ für das Iphone und musst dir dann immer noch einen Vertrag suchen; und auch wenn Tmobile ein Saftladen und auch nicht gerade günstig ist, glaub ich nicht dass man bei nem anderen Provider günstiger wegkommt.


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Hmm, bin grad wegen der Festplatte nicht so sicher. Hat jemand paar gute Externe, die gut aussehen, 1TB Speicher haben und 100€ kosten? Am liebsten weniger :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wobei ich mir grad so die Preise anschaue:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-3GS-16GB-W...=item45ee8279ba
> 
> ...



Du bringst 8GB nicht Voll? O.o ich bring dir 8GB in 5sec voll alleine schon für die musik......


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Welche sehr gut ist, hat mein Bruder selbst und habe die selbst auch schon benutzt ist diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/Trekstor-DataStation-...6598&sr=8-1

Sieht schön aus, ist leise und funktoniert super.


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Hab vergessen dazu zu schreiben. <3 Klavierlack.


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Du bringst 8GB nicht Voll? O.o ich bring dir 8GB in 5sec voll alleine schon für die musik......




Hab zwar 60GB voll, aber klatsch die net auf mein iPhone druff, um zusagen ich hab mein ganzes iPhone mit Musik voll. 

Da kommen nur neuste Lieder drauf die ich auch hör und keine alten Lieder die ich 50 ma schon hoch und runter gehört habe ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (12. November 2009)

In meiner Gilde beschweren sich die ganze Zeit welche über WoW.exe Fehler, dass eine Map in Nordend nicht geladen werden kann. Weiß da jemand was drüber oder hat ähnliche Probleme in letzter Zeit?


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ zu werten?
--> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...den-dollar.html


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2009)

Für uns sicherlich gut.
Die Folgen sind, dass AMD Zugriff auf die Patenttechnologien von Intel bekommt und umgekehrt was uns am Ende noch bessere Hardware bringt.
Interessant dabei ist vor allem, dass mit einer Beschleunigung des Entwicklungsprozesses und aufgrund größerer Konkurrenz imo auch niedrigere Preise folgen werden.
Für den Konsumenten hat es sicherlich positives, Intel seinerseits wird froh sein mit diesem Kompromiss weggekommen zu sein und AMD hätte sich in fast jedem Ausgang dieses Verfahrens nen Keks gefreut und tut es auch so.


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Ich frag mich nur ob bei dem Gerichtsverfahren nicht mehr rausgekommen wäre, schlieslich wird Intel sich schon was dabei gedacht haben AMD eine Entschädigung zu zahlen.

Aber mir solls recht sein, denn verdammt nochmal die AMD-Aktie ist um über 1$ gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=AMD

Ich glaub ich rüst demnächs auf^^


----------



## Ogil (12. November 2009)

So ein Gerichtsverfahren kann sich aber noch ueber Jahre hinziehen und am Ende kommt dann eventuell weniger raus. Dann lieber jetzt nehmen was es zu holen gibt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2009)

Können beschädigte Festplatten für meine Probleme verantwortlich sein?

Mittlerweile drängt sich mir nämlich der Verdacht auf, bei den Vorkommnissen, dass die Festplatten (oder auch nur eine) irgendwie beschädigt sind und dann eben beim lesen oder schreiben abstürzen...


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2009)

Bin zwar nich der uber-Experte, aber ich meine fehlerhafte Festplattenzugriffe lassen keinen PC crashen. Die Folgen wären meines Erachtens eher Freezes, aber keine augenblicklichen Reboots. Besonders weils bei dir bei mehreren Spielen auftritt. Das hieße ja, dass diverse Sektoren deiner Platte Schrott wären. Ich bezweifle, dass sich ne Platte an multiplen Stellen gleichzeitig komplett verabschiedet.


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

So, hab jetzt die Wahl auf 3 Platten eingegrenzt. Jemand Erfahrung mit irgendeiner von denen?:

http://www.cyberport.de/mac-ipod/festplatt...tern-1-0tb.html
http://www.cyberport.de/mac-ipod/festplatt...il-poulton.html
http://www.cyberport.de/mac-ipod/festplatt...tb-3-5zoll.html


----------



## pampam (12. November 2009)

Kennt grade zufällig jemand die Maße der Bildfläche eines 24" Bildschirms?


----------



## Ogil (12. November 2009)

Selor - lass doch einfach mal HDTune durchlaufen, vielleicht findet das ja wirklich Fehler.


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2009)

Hat jemand nen AM2+ Board zuhause rumfliegen, das er nicht mehr benötigt und die AM3 CPU's unterstützt? ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2009)

Nice, ne neue Intelinsides Karrikatur :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich Intel Fan bin, irgendwie sind die schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und n AM2+ Board hab ich leider nicht, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen AM2+ Board zuhause rumfliegen, das er nicht mehr benötigt und die AM3 CPU's unterstützt? ^^



Mein schrottiges ASrock, aber das ist in Verwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. November 2009)

Kennt sich jemand evtl. mit Druckern aus?

Leserfarbdrucker von HP?

Ist kein Software Problem mehr ein Technisches mit der Fixiereinheit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Selor - lass doch einfach mal HDTune durchlaufen, vielleicht findet das ja wirklich Fehler.



HA, grad gestartet und schon ein rotes 'Damaged' Kästchen xD

Edit: Ich mein natürlich den Error Scan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramon (13. November 2009)

Ich frag jetzt auch hier mal in die Runde, weil irgendwie ist mein Thread weiter unten vielleicht untergegangen......

Kennt sich vielleicht jemand mit Mozilla Thunderbird aus? Mir ist mein Posteingang "abhanden" gekommen. Hab auch schon gegoogelt und nach im Profil nach der "Inbox" geschaut, aber die ist nur noch 'n paar KB gross. Ich kann mir das selber auch nicht erklären, hab nichts gelöscht, Konten und Postausgang sind noch komplett da.

Systemwiederherstellung bringt auch nichts, auch schon versucht. Vielleicht weiss ja jemand 'n Trick oder hatte das Problem auch schonmal.


----------



## Yaggoth (13. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Yaggoth - also einfach mal bescheid sagen ;-)_



Tja, am 20. gibt es Weihnachtsgeld... aber ich werde trotzdem noch bis zu Beginn des neuen Jahres warten. Die gescheite Anlage und der TV zusammen sind doch recht happig ;-) 

Wenn es soweit ist, melde ich mich bestimmt nochmal.



Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ zu werten?
> --> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...den-dollar.html



Ich sehe das positiv. Intel zahlt den Betrag aus der Portokasse und hat sich von "weiß der deubel" wievielen Verfahren auf ewig befreit. Man kann kein zweites mal die selbe Sache vor gericht bringen wenn das Verfahren (aufgrund eines Vergleichs) eingestellt wurde.
Und AMD freut sich bestimmt auch über die "Entwicklungshilfe"

Fazit:
Intel tut es nicht so weh und AMD freut sich... ist doch alles ok ^^


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2009)

_Hm..iwie..öhm..nicht schlecht 

Klick mich&schau mich bis zum ende!

_


----------



## Rethelion (13. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..iwie..öhm..nicht schlecht
> 
> Klick mich&schau mich bis zum ende!
> 
> _



--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2009)

_Haha , nice :]_


----------



## advanced08 (13. November 2009)

Ich verweise mal auf 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=130668

wäre nett wenn ihr euch mein Problem angucken könntet und evtl eine Antwort hättet.


----------



## Shefanix (13. November 2009)

Hmm, welches Mainboard wäre besser:

ASUS P5QL-E
oder
MSI P45 Platinum

Edit: Passt auf beide der Megahalems? Das MSI sieht so eng aus.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2009)

_Hat zufällig jemand nen Überblick wo es derzeit den günstigsten UMTS-Stick gibt? Natürlich mit monatlicher Grundgebühr..(diese Tägliche/Stündliche Abrechnen ist ja mehr als bescheuert..)

Wird dann nur für´s normale Surfen genutzt (kein Downloaden/Spielen)_


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2009)

Bei Chip gabs da vor ein paar Wochen mal einen Artikel darüber, da gings zwar nicht um Sticks sondern um die SIMs dafür aber die meissten Anbieter bieten ja auch einen Stick dazu an:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Ab-0-Euro-Die-b...4_36236037.html


----------



## Xerivor (13. November 2009)

Gnarf wieso erkennt.. Windows Media Player meinen Brenner nicht ~.~


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKRFEC_AOwA&feature=fvw

Handy Qualität


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. November 2009)

So hab nun endlich mein iphone 3GS!! xD


----------



## Rethelion (13. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So hab nun endlich mein iphone 3GS!! xD



Glückwunsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei Chip gabs da vor ein paar Wochen mal einen Artikel darüber, da gings zwar nicht um Sticks sondern um die SIMs dafür aber die meissten Anbieter bieten ja auch einen Stick dazu an:
> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Ab-0-Euro-Die-b...4_36236037.html


_Werd ich mir mal anschauen , danke :]


/Edit : Kriegt man beim normalen surfen 5GB voll? Bzw. gibt es ja die Angebote wo ab 5GB gedrosselt wird , kann man dann , nach der drosselung noch mit genug "Speed" surfen? :]_


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2009)

Irgendwie überlege ich mir immer mehr Objective-C zu lernen. Jeder Schwanz hat inzwischen ein IPhone und alle sind sie gierig nach Apps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, da entsteht ein großer Markt, an dem man sich so richtig satt essen könnte. Dabei können die Apps nicht schwachsinnig genug sein. Was ich da schon so alles gesehen habe.

Wäre auf jedenfall eine Überlegung wert, sich da etwas vom Kuchen abzuschneiden.^^


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2009)

Brauchst aber einen Mac dafür... wenn es das SDK für Windows gäbe hätte ich mich da auch schon lange mal eingearbeitet : /
Aber GZ zum iPhone Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Pain, ich glaube mit normalen surfen bekommt man die 5 GB nicht so leicht voll. Ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch keinen Anbieter gesehen der nicht nach 5 GB drosselt.
Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber die drosseln doch auf EDGE, oder? Das dürften so ca. 150-250 kbit/s sein, also nicht gerade schön um Videos anzuschauen aber zum normalen surfen noch akzeptabel.

Edit : Ok, ich hab eben gelesen dass die aus dem Chip-Artikel sogar auf GPRS drosseln. Das sind ca. 50 kbit/s, das macht dann eher weniger Spaß. Aber ich meine bei anderen Anbietern schon mal gelesen zu haben dass sie nach den 5 GB auf EDGE drosseln, ich glaube das war O² ...


----------



## Rethelion (13. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Irgendwie überlege ich mir immer mehr Objective-C zu lernen. Jeder Schwanz hat inzwischen ein IPhone und alle sind sie gierig nach Apps.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da hatte schon jemand anders die selbe Idee^^
http://neuerdings.com/2008/08/07/i-am-rich...-999-us-dollar/


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2009)

Naja, ich dachte dabei schon an etwas professionelleres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das gibt es dann auch für wenige Euro. Den Rest besorgt die Masse.

Du kannst übrigens auch auf Windows-Maschinen entwickeln und das sogar mit C#. Google mal nach dem Stichwort "Mono" in Bezug auf IPhone.

So kann ich mir was vom Kuchen abschneiden, ohne mir so nen scheiß Mac kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2009)

Hm, also das Mono das ich gefunden hab läuft auch nur unter OS X : http://monotouch.net/


> Please note that MonoTouch requires a Mac, Apple's iPhone SDK and you must be part of Apple's iPhone Developer Program to test and deploy your software on a device and to redistribute your code.



Zu der 999-Dollar-App: Ich frag mich warum die überhaupt in den Store gelassen wurde... normalerweise hätte die Apple schon vorher aussortieren müssen (vielleicht haben sie auch gehofft dass sie jemand kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zum iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich  mir ja überlegt habe nächstes Jahr mir nen iMac zu kaufen und dazu glückerweise Apple seine Macs geupdatet habe, hat sich ja das 24 Zoll Modell auf 27 Zoll erweiteret. Frage mich nur ob das alles nicht zu groß sein wird, 22 Zoll wird ich schon heftig, aber dann 27 Zoll?

Werd mir das aber mal demnächst anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke schreibe gerade mit dem iPhone, muss noch üben xD


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Danke schreibe gerade mit dem iPhone, muss noch üben xD




Ich hatte Anfangs, okay war net bei dem iPhone sondern beim iPhone Touch lange gebraucht, bis ich das Teil mal entriegelt habe, bzw. verstanden habe das ich den Pfeil nach rechts schieben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum iPhone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ich würde sagen, es geht noch gerade so, von der Größe. Viel größer dürfte für mich ein Bildschirm, an dem ich relativ nah dran bin, nicht sein.


----------



## Mikroflame (13. November 2009)

Hab vor einiger Zeit mal aus Spaß beim Mediamarkt vorbeigeschneit um mir mal die Preise etwas genauer anzuschauen.
Dann stand ich vor nem 30"er Monitor(Preis weiß ich nimmer), und ganz ehrlich,ich könnte nicht auf sowas Spielen. Höchstens mit falschrum gehaltenem Fernglas. 27" wird da nicht sehr viel kleiner sein.

Naja bin derzeit ja auch an meinem 15,4" Lappy gewöhnt.. Wobei ich 17" noch OK fände,19" geht auch noch gerade so. Aber mehr? Niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2009)

Mhm... nachdem ich nun eine andere (aber die gleiche) WLAN Karte eingebaut hatte, startete mein PC direkt und hat auch bisher nicht neugestartet... das irritiert mich...


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2009)

> Ich würde sagen, es geht noch gerade so, von der Größe. Viel größer dürfte für mich ein Bildschirm, an dem ich relativ nah dran bin, nicht sein.


/sign, ich hab den neuen iMac zwar noch nicht Live gesehen (der MM hat immer noch den alten),
aber in der MacTV-Folge darüber sahen die Moderatoren richtig klein neben dem riesen Bildschirm aus (ok, der eine Moderator ist wirklich etwas klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich glaub nicht dass das auf Dauer wirklich was wäre, man könnte fast meinen Apple hat vor einen Fernseher herszustellen und übt schon mal ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


24" ist imho die ideale Größe für einen Monitor vor dem man direkt sitzt, größer muss nicht sein.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2009)

Wenn ich dann vorm 27 Zoll stehe und er mir zu groß ist, werde ich defenitiv den kleineren auswählen, 21,5 Zoll. Weiß nicht genau welche Auflösung das jetzt ist.

Sitze hier zwar grad vor, 15,4 MacBook Pro Zoll und spiele sogar World of Warcraft drauf und finde es jetzt nicht klein, aber auch nicht groß, kann schon grö0er sein, aber wenn ich mir jetzt nebendrann mein 22 Zoll Hanns G anschaue, ist das doch schon ganz groß und dann 27 Zoll?, mein lieber Freund, das muss ja nochmal so rießig sein Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2009)

Vergesst was ich gesagt hatte... wie zum Hohn, direkt nach dem ich es schrieb haute es mich weg...^^


----------



## Mikroflame (13. November 2009)

Oh man habe ich viel auffer Platte ;/

Hab mir mal 2 Favoriten ausgesucht die ich noch nicht Gespielt hab (bzw einen leicht Angespielt).

Würdet ihr lieber Assassin´s Creed (1) oder The Witcher spielen? Was fesselte euch Persönlich mehr?^^


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkGGi_uUaPc...feature=related

Auch kein schlechtes Lied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2009)

AC fand ich aber der dritten Stadt unglaublich langweilig und Witcher hab ich nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher würd ich Witcher nehmen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. November 2009)

Witcher.
Assassin's Creed is zwar nett aber alles wiederholt sich. Die Bosskämpfe ausgenommen. Wird auf Dauer langweilig. Mir zumindest.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2009)

Wie kann man den Klingelton ändern bei iphone? also ich meinen einen eigenen benutzen? wenn ich auf ein lied rechts klick machen und Klingelton wählen sagt der das nur musik die bei itunes gekauft, für einen Klingelton benutzt werden kann!! ist wohl schlechter scherzt?


----------



## Mikroflame (14. November 2009)

Kleine Frage. Bei meinem Creative Fatal1ity USB Headset bekomme ich nur Ton (ist bei Spielen nicht so) sofern das Headset schon drinne war als das Programm gestartet war. Zumindestens ist es bei Youtube so, dass sofern ich Lieder erst ohne Headset gehört habe,dass ich erst einen neuen Browser öffnen muss, wo zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein Headset angesteckt war, und wieder das Lied öffnen muss damit ich den Sound übertragen bekomme. 
Jemand eine Idee?

Ansonsten ist das Headset top ^^


----------



## Xerivor (14. November 2009)

Ich will Audio CD's brennen >:O Daten CD's gehen über den Windows Explorer aber mit Wmplayer meckert der rum das ich keinen Brenner habe whats going on?!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2009)

Dann nimm halt ein anderes brenne Programm.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (14. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kleine Frage. Bei meinem Creative Fatal1ity USB Headset bekomme ich nur Ton (ist bei Spielen nicht so) sofern das Headset schon drinne war als das Programm gestartet war. Zumindestens ist es bei Youtube so, dass sofern ich Lieder erst ohne Headset gehört habe,dass ich erst einen neuen Browser öffnen muss, wo zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein Headset angesteckt war, und wieder das Lied öffnen muss damit ich den Sound übertragen bekomme.
> Jemand eine Idee?
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Headset top ^^


Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das es ein USB Headset ist das hat einen eingbaute Soundkarte es könnte sein das der Browser nicht damit zurecht kommt das da aufeinmal zwie sind.


----------



## Nebola (14. November 2009)

Hey Leute
Habe mal wieder ein Problem ^^

Also meine Eltern haben so nen 2 Jahre altes Aldi Medion Laptop.
Jetzt ist der Platte mittlerweile so vermüllt, das der Laptop arsch lahm ist, der braucht über 5 minuten zum bzw runterfahren.

Egal was man starten will es dauert total lange.

Jetzt das Problem, ich will ihn eig neu aufsetzen, nur liefert Medion ja keine Vista DvD's mit, also weiß ich nun nicht wie ich den neuaufsetzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe so ne Recovery Disc, mit der ich Vista auf Werkseinstellungen (?) zurücksetzen kann. Aber das wird wohl nur die ganzen Optionen resetten oder ?


Weiß jmd. eine Lösung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (14. November 2009)

Ne Frage: Kann mir jemand einen möglichst schnellen und leisen Arbiets PC zusammenstellen? Maximum kosten sollten 500-600€ sein.


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2009)

_Arbeit bedeutet? Photoshop? Textbearbeitung?_


----------



## Xerivor (14. November 2009)

welches Brennprogramm ist wenns geht kostenlos und gut keine lust jetzt ncoh nero zu kaufen


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2009)

@Nebola, für gewöhnlich enthalten diese Recory Disks ein Windowssetup das eben ein bisschen vom Laptophersteller angepasst wurde (für Medientasten am Notebook und so was), also theoretisch sollte das nicht nur die Einstellungen zurücksetzen sondern auch zum neu aufsetzten geeignet sein.


----------



## XXI. (14. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Arbeit bedeutet? Photoshop? Textbearbeitung?_



Textbearbeitung und Verwalatung von großen Dateien. Grafikkarte kann also vernachlässigt weden. Leise sollte er halt sein.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. November 2009)

Hm, jemand eine Ahnung wieviel Aion momentan im Gamestop,mediamarkt oder Saturn kostet? Vorzugsweise Gamestop. (In Niedersachsen.)

Jemand will sich das holen, geht aber leider nicht durchs Internet.


----------



## Nebola (14. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> @Nebola, für gewöhnlich enthalten diese Recory Disks ein Windowssetup das eben ein bisschen vom Laptophersteller angepasst wurde (für Medientasten am Notebook und so was), also theoretisch sollte das nicht nur die Einstellungen zurücksetzen sondern auch zum neu aufsetzten geeignet sein.



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich mache das gleich einfach, weil entweder funzt es ode net, wenns funzt ist gut wenn net, dann naja vll win 7 rc drauf aber glaube da ist 1gb ram zuwenig.


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2009)

Würde schon auch gehen, viele der neuen Netbooks laufen ja auch mit 7 und die haben auch nur selten mehr als 1 GB Ram. 
Aero aus dann sollte das schon klappen. Aber ich denke eigentlich auch dass es mit der Recoverydisk geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2009)

Also entweder ist es nur Wunschdenken oder es stimmt... nachdem ich eine andere WLAN-Karte eingebaut hatte (eine die nicht monate lang nur knapp 1mm unter der GraKa bzw. deren Lüfter hing) habe ich nun seltener Abstürze und Bluescreens bzw. selbige scheinen sich nun zu einem Muster zu wandeln also konzentrierter aufzutreten, dass ich dann so 2-3 Stunden Ruhe habe und dann ne halbe Stunde oder so nur Neustarts und Bluescreens und dann wieder Ruhe.

Ferner stürzt bei Wolfenstein (vorgestern installiert) gerne beim Laden der PC ab also neustart oder Bluescreen aber bei sonst keinem Spiel (zmd. habe ich nichts solches beobachtet muss aber noch weitere Tests machen).

Zusatz: Ich kann jetzt sogar den Raum verlassen ohne das der PC augenblicklich abstürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meistens läuft der PC eher rund, wenn ich anstatt davor zu sitzen mich vor Frust ins Bett lege... klingt komisch, ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. November 2009)

Hi, kann mir jmd nen guten MP3 Player empfehlen, der nicht viel mehr als 50€ kostet?


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Habe mal wieder ein Problem ^^
> 
> Also meine Eltern haben so nen 2 Jahre altes Aldi Medion Laptop.
> ...



Man kann in solchen Fällen immer eine Windows-CD anfertigen. Schau im Handbuch nach, oder auf der Homepage des Herstellers. Da fndest du 100%ig was. Was das zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellung macht, weis ich leider auch nicht genau.
Ich würde aber auch schätzen, daß er alles formatiert. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Weiss jemand ob der hier (Alpenföhn Nordwand) auf dieses Board (MSI P45 Platinum) passt?

Finde da im Internet nichts zu :/


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir das Board so ansehe, dann würde ich sagen, nein. Aber der hier hat anscheinend nen Mugen 2 reinbekommen:

Mist, Link geht nicht. Naja, egal. Er hatte auf jedenfall einen Mugen 2 drin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Hmm, der Link funktioniert leider nicht Klos.

Achso, hmm. Mir gefällt der Mugen2 aber optisch nicht, und das Board bekomm ich aber umsonst :>


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Jo, weil Buffed irgendwie daran rumpfuscht. Aber wie gesagt: Es war dein Board mit Mugen 2. Ober er da etwas rumbiegen musste oder nicht, lässt sich halt nicht sagen.
Bei Alternate meint einer, daß er schon mit dem Arctic Freezer Probleme hatte.

Edit:

Die Kühlkonstruktion des Boards ist halt schon recht ausladend. Ich denke, daß es da mit so einigen Kühler Probleme gibt.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Hm, jemand eine Ahnung wieviel Aion momentan im Gamestop,mediamarkt oder Saturn kostet? Vorzugsweise Gamestop. (In Niedersachsen.)
> 
> Jemand will sich das holen, geht aber leider nicht durchs Internet.


Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Ich hab 49 Pflocken bei Saturn gezahlt, vor ein paar Wochen. Und ich denke, daß es wohl auch darauf hinauslaufen würde.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Ach ist doch alles blöd irgendwie. Ständig stoß ich auf irgendwelche Probleme und darf wieder alles umdenken. Wenn das so weitergeht, überlege ich nächstes Jahr noch was ich mir dieses Jahr kaufen soll :>

Das MSI hätte einfach nur perfekt gepasst von der Optik, und es hat auch gute OC-Eigenschaften. Gibts sonst noch Boards, die schwarz (oder meinetwegen auch blau) sind, und sich gut mit OC'n lässt? Preislimit setz ich jetzt einfach mal auf 90&#8364;.

Ich würd ja das hier nehmen (ASUS Maxumus Formula) Nur ist das Ding ja Reperaturware oder so, deshalb bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob es dann noch 100% Funktionsfähig ist. Außerdem sind da ja wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe bulk-Ware, also ohne irgendwelches Zubehör. Und Garantie gibts dann bestimmt auch nicht oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2009)

Keine sorge ich hab Z.b 2 Monate überlegt was für ein Handy ich möchtet!!  xD


----------



## Soramac (14. November 2009)

Und wie findest es ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

2 Monate geht ja noch, ich überlege seit ungefähr Mitte des Jahres was ich mir kaufen soll :> 

Ist auch immerwieder das selbe, auf einer Seite steht nur gutes, und auf der anderen wirds dann teils wieder schlecht geredet. Die Leute können sich einfach nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Asoriel (14. November 2009)

Lass das Maximus schön bei Caseking und such dir ein anderes! Ich hatte selbst ein Maximus Extreme, also noch eins besser, und war maßlos entäuscht.

Was heißt für dich "gute OC-Eigenschaften"? Wenn du mit einem Quad FSB500 und mehr knacken willst, dann grenzt sich das ganz schnell ein. Selben gilt für FSB650 bei einem C2D. Das sind nur eine Hand voll Platinen die das schaffen.

Das P45 Platinum ist nur mittelmäßig und optisch finde ich es auch nicht überragend.

Ich bin immer noch von meinem ehemaligen Rampage Formula in den Bann gezogen. Das war einfach nur traumhaft. Ging zwar nicht ganz so gut wie erhofft (mit Ach und Krach 500Mhz FSB mit nem Q9550), dafür war die Optik, Handhabung und Umfang einfach nur der Knaller.

Ich selbst habe seit ein paar Tagen ein DFI T2RS Plus, damit war ich schon bei 510Mhz was ne ordentliche Hausnummer ist. Wenn ich mich mit dem Board "eingebencht" habe, ist sicher noch mehr drin.

Ansonsten bekomm ich die Tage wahrscheinlich ein EP45 DS4 (mein zweites dann). Ein Kollege hat das nicht zum laufen bewegen können und meint, es sei defekt. Je nach dem obs läuft oder nicht kannst du das dann haben wenn du magst. Sollte mit nem Quad auch an die 500Mhz rankommen.

Was früher ein Geheimtipp war: Asus P5E Deluxe kaufen und auf Rampage-Bios flashen, das ging dann wie Hölle. Mittlerweile sind die Preise aber gleich, da kann man gleich das ROG-Brett nehmen.

Ein paar mehr Details und dann gibts auch passende Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir sind übrigens beide F3s verreckt. Sind schon in der RMA, keine Ahnung was da los war. Und mein NT ist mittlerweile komplett in Sleeve gehüllt.


----------



## Rethelion (14. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Kühlkonstruktion des Boards ist halt schon recht ausladend. Ich denke, daß es da mit so einigen Kühler Probleme gibt.




Meinst nicht dass er waagerecht auf das Board passt? 
Ich hab auch grad folgendes Bild gefunden und da passt er auch senkrecht drauf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachme...ck-img_4497.jpg

Ist zwar ein 1366-Board aber von den Maßen her siehts recht ähnlich zum MSI aus.
Vergleicht mal beide; das auf dem Bild ist ein EVGA X58 SLI.


EDIT: @Asoriel: Hoffentlich sind dir keine wichtigen Daten verloren gegangen. Ist aber schon komisch das beide den Geist aufgeben.
Naja ich werd mir eh keine holen, bin zu geizig und hol mir nur ne zweite WD.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Danke... jetzt hast mich wieder durchen Wind gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute OC-Eigenschaften sind für mich eigentlich, das es viele Einstellungen haben sollte, möglichst übersichtlich, stabile Spannunen und jeden RAM fressen sollte.

Das mit dem P5E Deluxe hattest du mir glaube ich schon einmal gesagt, wenn ich mir richtig errinere. Habs wieder vergessen gehabt.

Ein paar mehr Details... Ich hätt meinen E8400 gerne stabil auf 4GHz, am liebsten mehr. Dann könnte ich es mit dem Quad kaufen noch hinauszögern. Außerdem sollten wirklich viele Kühler drauf passen. Und Firewire/eSATA wären auch nicht allzu schlecht. Aber wie gesagt... Preislimit 90€, maximal 100€. Mehr ist einfach nicht drin.

Wenn ich das Board bekömmen könnte wäre das wirklich genial, bloss mehr als der geschrieben Betrag kann ich halt nicht zahlen. Im Preisvergleich gibts das nichtmehr, ist das als negativ zu bewerten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mit deinen F3's habe ich schon gelesen, und die Digicam ist dir gleich mit verreckt. Man hat immer dann Pech, wenn man es am wenigsten brauche kann.


----------



## Asoriel (14. November 2009)

X58 SLI *LE* wohlgemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denk schon, dass der passt.


edit:

So viel würde ich keinesfalls verlangen. Ich werds aber auch ein wenig davon abhängig machen, wieviel ich dafür bezahle bzw. werde die Summe 1:1 an dich weitergeben, dann kannst du entscheiden.

Kleine Rechnung: Der E8400 läuft mit 333x9. Für 4Ghz braucht mal also einen FSB vom 444Mhz (444x9=3996Mhz). Das schafft so gut wie jedes Brett, auch das P45 Platinum. Wenn ich mal ganz blauäugig schätze, dass das EP45-DS4 mit nem C2D auf mindestens 600Mhz kommt, dann wären das 5,4Ghz. Da sind dann aber solche Spannungen von Nöten (nur für die CPU, die für das Brett bleiben recht moderat), dass man mit Dice oder LN2 kühlen muss. Für Benchmarks ok, für 24/7 nicht tauglich. 4Ghz stabil zu bekommen für Dauerbetrieb stellt aber kein Hindernis dar, weder mit Dual noch mit Quadcore. Zumindest auf einem Board wie dem EP45-DS4. Außerdem passt da jeder Kühler drauf, egal ob Megahalems, Mugen, IFX-14 oder sonst irgendwas.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

5,4Ghz wären viel zu viel. Er sollte so hoch gehen, das man auch noch merkt, das mehr Leistung das ist. Und nicht nur auf dem Papier. 

Ich wollte mir ja den Q9550 nächstes Jahr anschaffen, und dann in 2-3Jahren oder noch länger was komplett neues kaufen. Ich denke mal, mit dem Board würde er sich auch gut übertakten lassen. Weisst du denn ungefähr wann du es bekommst? Wäre schon extrem hilfreich :>


----------



## Asoriel (14. November 2009)

Mitte bis Ende nächster Woche, also in ein paar Tagen schon. Ich melde mich dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Gut zu hören. Dann warte ich erstmal bis nächste Woche, und hör erstmal auf mit rumgucken. Ich mach mich hier sonst noch verrückt. Bin eh schon vor lauter Tests von allem Möglichen lesen total durcheinander :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und wie findest es ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss da zu sagen, nein ich mag apple nicht! aber ich muss denen grosses Lob geben ich finde das iphone super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab nun nach fast einem Tag!! ^^ xD alle gute apps drauf! alle meine Musik und paar videos von Serien falls es mal im Zug oder so langweilig wird! 

das einzige was mich persönlich stört ist, das man nur musik die vom itunes Stor gekauft wurde, als Klingelton ein richten kann!

ich kauf mir dem nächste eine Itunes Karte das ich paar Lieder saugen kann wegen dem Klingelton. (aber meistens hab ich den sound aus wegen der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich hab schon apps wie 20min oder blick (Schweizer Zeitungen)  ins Hertz geschlossen, besonderes lustig finde ich das app Kondom, es zeigt von da aus wo du bist die nächste gelegen laden wo man Kondom  kaufen kann xD (naja falls mal dringen eins braucht! *g*) 

auf jeden Fall ich bin begeistert, das iphone wird mir sicher  zeit Sparren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (besonders e-mail Anstand morgens zu hause lieber morgens im Zug auf dem iphone. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Abo hab ich eins ausgewählt wo ich 500MB pro Monat habe.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach ist doch alles blöd irgendwie. Ständig stoß ich auf irgendwelche Probleme und darf wieder alles umdenken. Wenn das so weitergeht, überlege ich nächstes Jahr noch was ich mir dieses Jahr kaufen soll :>
> 
> Das MSI hätte einfach nur perfekt gepasst von der Optik, und es hat auch gute OC-Eigenschaften. Gibts sonst noch Boards, die schwarz (oder meinetwegen auch blau) sind, und sich gut mit OC'n lässt? Preislimit setz ich jetzt einfach mal auf 90€.
> 
> Ich würd ja das hier nehmen (ASUS Maxumus Formula) Nur ist das Ding ja Reperaturware oder so, deshalb bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob es dann noch 100% Funktionsfähig ist. Außerdem sind da ja wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe bulk-Ware, also ohne irgendwelches Zubehör. Und Garantie gibts dann bestimmt auch nicht oder?



Was willst du dir denn ein Board kaufen, wenn du das MSI umsonst bekommst. Ich meine, ist ja dein Geld. Verstehen kann ich es aber trotzdem nicht. Mach irgendeinen Kühler rein und gut ist.
Den siehst du doch dann eh nicht mehr, wenn er erstmal drin ist. Und sogar wenn du ein Fenster hast, dann maximal von oben. Also nimm das Board, wenn es schon nichts mehr kostet.
Spar das Geld und steig dann irgendwann lieber gleich auf 1156 oder 1366 um.

Und übertakten kannst mit dem auch. Zuviel OC ist eh völlig sinnlos. Je nach CPU so um die 3-3,4 Ghz reicht völlig.


----------



## Soramac (14. November 2009)

Du kannst mit jedem Song den du hast, ganz einfach ein Klingelton erstellen, ich kann dir es erklären, dauert 2 Minuten, wenn du möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du kannst mit jedem Song den du hast, ganz einfach ein Klingelton erstellen, ich kann dir es erklären, dauert 2 Minuten, wenn du möchtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar gerne ^^ vielleicht hab ich ja was falsch gemacht!! xD


----------



## Asoriel (14. November 2009)

Im Prinzip muss ich Klos schon recht geben. Das P45 Platinum ist an sich vollkommen ausreichend und hat (wenn es kostenlos ist) auch ein bombastisches P/L-Verhältnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das EP45-DS4 und Konsorten deutlich mehr können (und nebenbei die bessere Optik bieten, aber das ist Geschmackssache).


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Das P45 Platinum würde ich kostenlos bekommen, das stimmt. Aber wenn nicht die Kühler draufpassen, die ich haben will - was soll ich damit? Mir ist das aussehen vom Kühler schon relativ wichtig. 
Obwohl ihr irgendwies chon Recht habt, nur verstehe ich teilweise meine Entscheidungen selber nicht. 

Und das mit dem Geldsparen sehe ich irgendwie anders, ihr kennt die Umstände ja nicht. Das P45 Platinum würde ich umsonst bekommen, dadurch hätte ich zwar mehr Geld über - zu Weihnachten - aber bei dem was übrig bleibt würde mir wirklich NICHTS einfallen was ich mir stattdessen kaufen könnte. Und wie das nunmal bei meinen Eltern so ist... 300€ stehen zu Verfügung, alles was nicht rausgebraten wird gibts auch nicht so. Naja, konntet ihr ja nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es was mit dem EP45-DS4 werdem sollte, würde ich das schon bevorzugen, weil ich so das P45 verkaufen könnte und dann mehr oder weniger doch Weihnachtsgeld übrig hätte. Ach, das immer alles so kompliziert ist.


----------



## cM2003 (14. November 2009)

Klingelton in Itunes (max 30sek länge)
Rechtsklick drauf -> Zu AAC konvertieren
Ausm Itunes rausziehen (per Drag & Drop) z.B. aufn Desktop
Dateiendung zu m4r ändern und wieder in Itunes reinziehen
Et voilá


----------



## Soramac (14. November 2009)

Ähm, ja, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stimmts, wollts eben schreiben.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. November 2009)

Hm,kennt jemand einen gratis Realtime-vocoder ,welcher Gratis ist und mit Teamspeak funktioniert?

Wollte mal so paar Leute mit paar anderen Stimmen verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2009)

danke für die Hilfe hab es zwar nicht selber geschafft! aber ja hab die Seite gefunden!! http://audiko.net/ und hab ich mein Klingelton (ncis Themen Musik) und bin zu Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. November 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich auch endlich was Avatar ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRdxXPV9GNQ

Habs grad im TV zum ersten Mal gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das P45 Platinum würde ich kostenlos bekommen, das stimmt. Aber wenn nicht die Kühler draufpassen, die ich haben will - was soll ich damit? Mir ist das aussehen vom Kühler schon relativ wichtig.
> Obwohl ihr irgendwies chon Recht habt, nur verstehe ich teilweise meine Entscheidungen selber nicht.
> 
> Und das mit dem Geldsparen sehe ich irgendwie anders, ihr kennt die Umstände ja nicht. Das P45 Platinum würde ich umsonst bekommen, dadurch hätte ich zwar mehr Geld über - zu Weihnachten - aber bei dem was übrig bleibt würde mir wirklich NICHTS einfallen was ich mir stattdessen kaufen könnte. Und wie das nunmal bei meinen Eltern so ist... 300€ stehen zu Verfügung, alles was nicht rausgebraten wird gibts auch nicht so. Naja, konntet ihr ja nicht wissen
> ...



300 Euro? Ist doch schön. Dann nimm eben einen 750er mit ASUS P7P55D und schon ist das Geld fast weg. Da sollten dann noch etwa 30 Euro über bleiben. Die nimmst du dann gleich für Ram.
Und den restlichen Ram würde ich mit dem Geld finanzieren, den du bei Ebay für deinen jetzigen Prozzi, Ram und Mobo bekommst.

Macht für mich mehr Sinn, als jetzt noch auf biegen und brechen in den sterbenden Sockel 775 zu investieren.


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Hab mir von dem Geld aber schon was gegönnt. Das K62 und das CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500 Netzteil. Nur noch ~130€ Euro über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Was soll ich da sagen? Haha!

Aber totzdem: Sehr schönes Gehäuse.^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2009)

Ja, hätte man anders machen können. ^^ 

So oder so musste aber was neues her. Netzteil hätte eine HD5xxx nicht verkraftet, genauso wenig wie das Gehäuse. Also fang ich halt erst damit an.

Und das Gehäuse sieht wirklich spitzenmäßig aus - auf der Verpackung. Auspacken durft ich ja noch nicht :'(


----------



## Vaishyana (15. November 2009)

Bin ich zu blöd, oder gibt es für das Acer Aspire M3201 keine Treiber für XP?


----------



## Asoriel (15. November 2009)

kann durchaus sein dass es keine gibt wenn es mit Vista ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2009)

Wenn Shefa nicht will nehm ich LIEBEND gerne das MoBo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt ich mir zu Weihnachten ne neue Graka und vielleicht nen neuen Prozi wünschen/gönnen. Und RAM... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Kannst ja mein altes Board haben - wär sogar umsonst *hust*

Hab das mit dem Board ja eh nicht zu entscheiden, Asoriel hat die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

Ich mach mir immer mehr Sorgen um den Geisteszustand einiger(vieler) Personen hier auf buffed.de.
Dieser Spamthread "One Night In My " hat im WoW-Teil jetzt schon Seite 10 erreicht; von mir aus könnten sie nicht nur den Ersteller sondern auch alle die mehr als einmal gepostet haben gleich mitbannen.

Im Vergleich, bei uns hat niemand das Bedürfnis verspürt auf das Thema zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Was mich aber noch mehr wundert, ich habe den Thread nichtmal eine Minute nach erscheinen gemeldet, und er ist immernoch offen.
Und die Leute im WoW-Forum brauchen das halt, die kriegen sowas ja in Wirklichkeit sowieso nie zu sehen *hust*


----------



## Kranak90 (15. November 2009)

Hmm ich weiss zwar nicht obs hier rein passt, aber ich mach einfach mal.
Also irgendwas stimmt seit ein paar Minuten mit meiner Tastatur nicht. Wenn ich die Taste z druecke kommt ein z heraus und umgekehrt. Die meisten Sonderyeichen hats auch erwischt. Die haben sich alle auf andere Tasten verteilt. Habe eine Logitech G11 und hab keine Ahnung woher dieses mzsterioese Problem auf einmal herkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe ihr koennt mir weiter helfen.

MfG
Kranak


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Deine Tastatur hast du soebend auf Englisch eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drück mal "Shift + Alt". Dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

> Wenn ich die Taste z druecke kommt ein z heraus


Wär ja schlimm wenns nicht so wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nehm mal an dein Tastaturlayout ist auf amerikanisch gestellt, drück mal die linke Alt-Taste und die Umschalt-Taste, dann stellt es sich wieder auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. November 2009)

Ah wunderbar, es ist wieder alles normal. Danke für die Hilfe! Da wär ich im Leben nicht von allein draufgekommen^^


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Google ;P


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2009)

Tastaturlayout von Deutsch auf amerikanisch umgeschaltet...ALT+SHIFT drücken, dann ist alles wieder normal

EDIT: Ich sollte vor dem Posten aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Google ;P



Ich hab mir die Finger wund gegoogelt nur hab ich den falschen Begriff eingegeben und ich wusste auch nicht wonach ich genau suchen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Ich hab gehört ihr könnt alles und wollt mir nen schicken, minimalistischen, halbtransparenten WinAmp-Skin basteln in dem alle Fenster geskinnt sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab zwar ne Menge gefunden die unglaublich schick sind, aber entweder sind sie nicht in diesem Transparenzstil oder wenn sies sind dann ist die Playlist nicht geskinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 WÄÄÄHH!

Edit: Da hat man endlich was gefunden, und dann hat der Player runde Ecken und die Playlist scharfe Ecken... >_>


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Die Transparenz kann man doch direkt bei Winamp einstellen?


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Wenn du einen solchen Skin gefunden oder bekommen hast, hätte ich ihn auch gern. Benutze im Moment den "MMD3-Skin". Da kann man zwar auch Transparenz einstellen, aber nur Stufenweise und das sieht blöd aus :/


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Schon, aber Transparenz ist nicht gleich Aero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab halt für Win7 nen Visual Style gefunden der quasi noch transparenter ist als der Standardskin und hätte dazu gern nen passenden Player. Ich hab 2 oder 3 gefunden die vom Stil perfekt passen würden. Nur haben die eben keine geskinnte Playlist und die ist für mich ziemlich wichtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Shefa, was heisst denn dein neuer Titel? Google Translate sagt nur 'Ist ziemlich' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Was meinst du genau mit Aero :>?


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Die glasartige Oberfläche von Win7. Die ist zwar transparent, verzerrt einige Dinge jedoch leicht. Schlecht zu erklären... :/

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau beim IRC-Fenster und beim Browser oben. Da sieht mans ganz gut.


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Wie das natürlich sofort auffält *-*

Das ist das japanische Wort "kawaii", welches für "süß", "attraktiv" und "liebenswert" steht. Bezieht sich auf mein Avatar. Bin grad am überlegen was ich in meine Signatur schreib :>


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Nice, passt gut zum Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Darum hab ich's ja drunter stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kyragan - Schicker Dekstop. Was ist das fürn Wallpaper? Warum sieht dein mIRC soviel genialer aus bei mir? Wie heisst der Skin von Winamp? UND... netter Musikgeschmack :>


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Der Winampskin würde mich auch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber... Chrome?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der Winampskin würde mich auch interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja vom Design her unschlagbar^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Chrome ist um ehrlich zu sein auch ziemlich schnell. Davon abgesehen hab ich meinen Desktop auf der 2. nativen Auflösung also auf 1680x1050 und da produziert Firefox unter Win7 öfter Fehler.
Fehler im Sinne von zu kleine Schriften, zu kleine Textboxen und so Scherze.
Chrome funktioniert einwandfrei, sieht besser aus und ist imo auch schneller. Hatte ne Weile Opera, aber der war mir einfach zu langsam.
WinAmp-Skin: http://andre-w.deviantart.com/art/Beautifu...icity-111964056
Aber leider keine geskinnte Playlist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wallpaper: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts auch irgendwo auf DeviantArt, nur zu faul zum suchen... :X


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Ich find Chrome auch schon schön und schnell ist der Browser definitiv, jepp... aber irgendwie gefällt mir der Gedanke einen Broweser von Google zu haben nicht, auch wenn ich sogar bei Gmail bin. Und Safari ist ja auch schön und schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für den Winampskin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Ob du nun Google beim Browsen Daten zuschiebst(btw: Hi@Inkognito Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder Google bei jeder Suche im Web Informationen lieferst. Was machts?


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Naja, bei der Suche bekommen sie nur den Suchbegriff, beim Browsen könnten sie theoretisch loggen welche Seiten du besuchst und jemals besucht hast. 
Nicht dass ich unbedingt was zu verbergen hätte, aber trotzdem gefällt mir das nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Suche bekommen sie nur den Suchbegriff, beim Browsen könnten sie theoretisch loggen welche Seiten du besuchst und jemals besucht hast.
> Nicht dass ich unbedingt was zu verbergen hätte, aber trotzdem gefällt mir das nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja lieber gib ich Google meine Daten als der BRD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben ja auch vor Google gewarnt weil der Datenschutz nicht gewährleistet ist; meiner Meinung nach warnen sie eher vor Google weil sie keinen Zugriff auf die Server haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Gmail ist wirklich genial dafür das es kostenlos ist. Ich würd mir das ganze nur ohne Werbung und mit größeren Anhängen wünschen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. November 2009)

Kennt einer von euch den NIA von OCZ, hat ihn vielleicht sogar und kann davon was berichten?


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

> Naja lieber gib ich Google meine Daten als der BRD


Das steht ausser Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Gmail ist toll, jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die bisschen Werbung ist ja noch ok, solang es keine nervigen Anzeigen sind die mitten ins Bild hüpfen und sowas...


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Ich hab bei mir seit Tagen oben links beim Desktop so einen grünlichen Strich. Dieser ist nur zu sehen, wenn man nur mein Wallpaper sieht, also kein Fenster drüber ist. Der Strich sieht genau so " ¦ " aus. Jemand ne Ahnung wie das weg geht?


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir seit Tagen oben links beim Desktop so einen grünlichen Strich. Dieser ist nur zu sehen, wenn man nur mein Wallpaper sieht, also kein Fenster drüber ist. Der Strich sieht genau so " ¦ " aus. Jemand ne Ahnung wie das weg geht?




Habe ich auch, unter Windows auf dem Mac Laptop und auf meinem alten Rechner der Bildschirm. Würde gerne auch wissen wie der weggeht. Wobei der grad weg ist.


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

Na bitte, da hat jemand so gehandelt wie ich es mir gewünscht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2258367


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Na bitte, da hat jemand so gehandelt wie ich es mir gewünscht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und der Threaderstelller hat sich genau das erwünscht, anstatt das jemand /reported reinschreibt, aber nee, da muss 50.000 Affen noch mitreinschreiben.


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Lass mich raten Shefanix du benutzt ICQ 6,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Ja benutze ich. Ich habs grad wo du es erwähnt hast einfach mal ausgemacht. Jetzt ist der Strich weg -_-


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

richtig :> Dock icq dann mal an die linke Seite des Bildschirmes dann müsste der Strich weiter Richtung rechts gewandert sein dann dock ICQ nochmal an die rechte Seite des Bildschirmes dann müsst er komplett weg sein...


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Ist weg - lol. Danke für den Tipp :>


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

gern doch ^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Wieder nen Grund mehr keine von diesen Instantmessangern zu nutzen!


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Klasse, jetzt hab ich ne ICQ-Blume aufm Desktop kleben. Ich hasse ICQ! Benutz den Kram eh nur weil einige Leute sich nicht Xfire holen :/

Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

wie wärs mit QIP bzw Miranda?


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Sagt mir beides absolut gar nichts :>


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2009)

Miranda = Schlankes Freeware-Instant-Messaging-Programm, das alle populären Messenger in sich vereint. Kostet nix, keine Werbung und schön schlichtes Design


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Ich find QIP besser in etwa genau das gleiche wie Miranda nur das es halt nur für ICQ ist.. man sieht so schön wenn wer deine Statusmessage liest und so kram :> was halt stört das Dateien versenden nicht zu jedem geht grml..


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

Mal schauen. Werd mir balde mal anschauen und dann entscheiden was ich nehme.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wieder nen Grund mehr keine von diesen Instantmessangern zu nutzen!


Nur weg dem kleinen Problem? Lol naja ich benutze msn, icq finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nur weg dem kleinen Problem? Lol naja ich benutze msn, icq finde ich nicht gut.


Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nur ein Grund mehr.
Ich find diese Messanger einfach unglaublich nervig.
ICQ hat mich damals mit 3.0 vertrieben oder so. Als man es extra cracken musste um nicht auf die neue, beschissene, Version umzusteigen. Genauso wie mir diese powered bei Pro7 usw. Scheiße auf den Zeiger ging, Werbung hier, Werbung dort. Die Sounds kann man ja Gott sei Dank ausstellen, aber dann krieg ichs auch nich mit, weil ich eh meistens zock.
Der einzige Instantmessanger den ich quasi nutz und der mir was bringt ist der Chat von Steam.
Sonst aber. IRC > all.


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Werbung kann man auch entfernen :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

Siehste und ich hab keine Lust, x mal mit Extraprogrammen oder sonstigen Kniffen an dem Ding rumzupfuschen, bis es einigermaßen genießbar ist.


----------



## Shefanix (15. November 2009)

IRC ist auch genial, nur leider bin ich der einzige der es benutzt von den Leuten die ich persönlich kenne. Die finde das alle zu kompliziert °_°


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

IRC an sich ist eigentlich keinesfalls kompliziert. Mir nen Account bei ICQ anzulegen und mich mit diesem einzuloggen dauert genauso lange. :X


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2009)

_Irgendwie gefällt mir (bis auf den Preis) das Ding richtig gut! 

Klick mich!

_


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

FiFa 09 das Killerspiel!!11

http://www.chip.de/news/Die-Sueddeutsche-Z...9_38906044.html

xD


----------



## Resch (16. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> FiFa 09 das Killerspiel!!11
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Die-Sueddeutsche-Z...9_38906044.html
> 
> xD




Boah da tut mir schon wieder alles weh ....wie kann man so inkompetent sein und es nicht mal merken und vor allem noch öffentlich machen....


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> FiFa 09 das Killerspiel!!11
> 
> http://www.chip.de/news/Die-Sueddeutsche-Z...9_38906044.html
> 
> xD



Da haben sie auch recht. Ich bin dafür, daß man in Fußballspielen künftig nicht mehr krätschen darf. Vor allem von hinten.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Da müssen sie aber auch die Schussstärke auf Passniveau limitieren. Könnt sich ja wer verletzen, wenn man den Ball an die Rübe kriegt!


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Stimmt! Hab ich nicht daran gedacht. Außerdem dürfen keine Zuschauer mehr einprogrammiert werden. Es könnte ja sein, daß einer aufgrund eines Bugs sonst Gegenstände auf das Spielfeld wirft und jemand darauf ausrutscht und sich verletzt.

Am besten, wir katalogisieren gleich mal sämtliche bedenkliche Kriterien und schicken sie dann an die Süddeutsche, damit sie ihren Artikel dahingehen komplettieren können.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Ich spiele derzeit mal wieder NHL.
Da müsste auch so Einiges abgeschwächt werden ...

- wie das Crosschecking
- Zerbersten der Scheiben
- Schlägerei  ....

^^

btt


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Wollt euch mal auf mein Aktueles Projekt aufmerksam machen... der Female-Clan-Websitedings muss eh noch warten -.-"

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...132516&st=0

Nira =P


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2009)

Habs eben schon gelesen, klingt nicht schlecht....
Ich kann mir vorstellen dass das echt was werden könnte, viel Erfolg dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Danke - brauch dazu gaaanz viel Propaganda! xD


----------



## Mikroflame (16. November 2009)

Ich fühl mich ein wenig verarscht.. Ich kam heute vonner Uni und in meinem Zimmer war der Laptop weg und dort lag ein Zettel. Dort stand "Tja, weil du immer am Laptop bist (übrigens ich studiere Informatik..^^) hast du jetzt bis Neujahr verbot,Laptop hab ich mitgenommen". Ca 10 minuten später hat er mich angerufen "Ja ist gut so ohne Laptop oder? Der liegt unter meinem Kissen damit ich besser schlafen kann."

Ähm ja?^^


Ahja,bin gerade am Lappy eines mitbewohners.


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2009)

_AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11

_


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11
> 
> _



Geilo... aber wie überzeug ich meinen Abteilungsleiter, dass ich so ein Teil zum Arbeiten brauche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (16. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Geilo... aber wie überzeug ich meinen Abteilungsleiter, dass ich so ein Teil zum Arbeiten brauche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was arbeitest du denn?^^


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> was arbeitest du denn?^^



Naja Fachinformatiker Azubi; aber ich hab leider keine grafikhungrigen Anwendungen =D


----------



## Desdinova (16. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Geilo... aber wie überzeug ich meinen Abteilungsleiter, dass ich so ein Teil zum Arbeiten brauche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie ich mir heute meinen neuen Arbeitsrechner gesichert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich erstmal beschwert, dass meine aktuelle Grafikkarte Spulenfiepen hat (GF 7300). Dann durfte ich mir im Preisrahmen von 200€ eine Karte bestellen (GTX 260 wegen CUDA). Die hat natürlich nicht in mein DELL Popelgehäuse gepasst. Also wieder zurück zur Technikabteilung, mit dem Hinweis, dass alle neuen Karten so lang sind und mein Prozessor auch nicht mehr der beste ist (Q6600).
Technikchef macht: "Hm, ... Hm, ... . Dann bestellen wir gleich nen neuen Rechner." DELL-Konfigurator wird geöffnet ...

Nächste Woche kommt dann ein neuer Rechner mit i7 860 + 6GB 1333er RAM + 1TB im Raid0 + Windows 7 64bit + Nvidia Quadro FX580 (is halt kein Spielerechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Hätte ich das heute früh um 6 Uhr schon gewusst, wäre ich wohl besser aus dem Bett gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Hat wer hier Erfahrungen oder ausführlichste Anleitungen zum Übertakten von Core2Duo CPUs?
Ich will meinem E8300 bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen, bin mir aber unsicher ob meine Resthardeware das mitmacht. Hab halt ehrlich gesagt nur billig-RAM und nen ASRock-Board(http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ConRoe1333-D667%20R3.0).
Wenn die Hardware da mitspielen täte: Hat da wer ne gute Anleitung, weil ich für meinen Teil noch nie mit OC hantiert hab.


----------



## Drydema (16. November 2009)

mhh wie hoch wolltest du denn übertakten und kannst du bei dem board im bios fsb vcore o.ä verändern?


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Die CPU läuft standardmäßig auf 2,83GHz. Ich dachte mir ~3,5GHz sollten drin sein. Ich schau erstmal nach den Temperaturen, nicht dass das ganze scheitert weil ich nen neuen Kühler brauch... :X
Im Idle 38°C. Mal ne Runde CoD MW2 zocken, mal sehen inwiefern das Ding hochgeht.
Mehr als 47°C hab ich bisher nich gemessen. Scheint so als hätte der Kühler nochn paar Reserven. Nachher mal ins BIOS schauen, aber da das Ding ne eigene - wenn auch meines Wissens nach nicht wirklich prickelnde- OC Technologie hat wird man die Einstellungen schon vornehmen können. Wenn nich gibts da wie ich gesehn hab wohl n paar Tools die das unter Windows können. Die Frage ist nur die zuverlässig die sind im Vergleich zu nem BIOS-OC.


----------



## Vaishyana (16. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir Dateien als .iso Datei runterlade, und diese mit "HJ-Split" entpacke wie kann ich dann die XXXX002.iso Dateien auswählen? 

Bei mir gehen immer nur die 001 Dateien, und dann ist Ende :X


----------



## Drydema (16. November 2009)

die meisten programme sind nicht so prikelnd
aber 3.4-3.5 ghz sollten nicht so das prob sein da du den fsb nur auf 400-411mhz bringen müsstest und
wenn du glück hast  nichtmal den vcore erhöhen musst


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Für alle diese Programme brauch ich den Clock Generator. Jemand ne Ahnung, wo oder wie ich den find? Auf der ASRock-Seite war nix zu sehen. :O


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Am besten ist bei Core2Duo immer, wenn du zuerst die FSB-Wall ermittelst. Und das geht am besten, in dem du den Multi nach unten schraubst, so daß du trotz Anhebung des FSB immer beim normalen Takt landest, oder darunter. Dann tastest du dich hoch und wenn er abschmiert, dann spielst du ein bisschen mit der Spannung der Northbridge. Und wenn du den gewünschten FSB erreicht hast, der mit normalen Multi deinen Wunschtakt ergibt, dann stellst du den Multi der CPU wieder um und schaust, ob du ohne Spannungserhöhung der CPU hinkommmst. Wenn nicht, dann eben erhöhen. Den Ram würde ich vorerst mal nicht übertakten, sondern immer mit Multi innerhalb der Spezifikation lassen oder darunter. Auf diese Weise kannst du immer recht genau sagen, wo es fehlt, falls er nicht stabil läuft. Das ist zumindest meine Taktik und die hat sich für mich bewährt.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Klingt gut. Hab grad mal den PC vom Netz genommen und geschaut, ob ich aufm Mainboard die Bezeichnung für die PLL/den Clock Generator finde. Mal sehn, ob das was ich mir aufgeschrieben hab von dem Teil wo  es hieß es wäre das zuständige Bauteil das richtige ist. Wenn nicht, steht mir gleiche BIOS-Reboots-OC-Aktion ins Haus, worauf ich gern verzichten würde. Bin halt per se ungeduldig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. November 2009)

Oh nein, jetzt darf ich meinen PC einschicken da mit ihm irgendwas net stimmt >.< Weis jemand wie lange hardwareversand.de ungefair so braucht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=/


----------



## Shefanix (16. November 2009)

Bei nem Bekannten hats mal glaube ich so ~3 Wochen gedauert. Keine Ahnung ob das der Normalfall ist.

Und mach mal deine Signatur kleiner, Franky. Forenregeln und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (16. November 2009)

Wenn ich das Upgrade von Vista auf 7 mach. (beim kauf vom neuen Rechner/Laptop)
Was bekomme ich da zugeschickt? Neuen Key? DVD?

Weis das jemand?


Wie lange kann ich die Win7 aktivierung verzögern?

Ich müsste es schon morgen Installieren DVD hab ich ja, nur den Key brauch ich. Kann ich dafür meinen Verwenden und nicht aktivieren?

Oder geht der Key von Vista?


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Hat wer ne Ahnung, wo sich der ganze OC-Kram in nem AMI BIOS (P1.80) verbirgt? Werd gleich mal in die blaue Menüwelt abtauchen, mal sehn was die Kiste so mitmacht. :>


----------



## Tronnic² (16. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei nem Bekannten hats mal glaube ich so ~3 Wochen gedauert. Keine Ahnung ob das der Normalfall ist.
> 
> Und mach mal deine Signatur kleiner, Franky. Forenregeln und so
> 
> ...



3 Wochen? Omg =(


----------



## Vaishyana (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das bei diesen Schirmen normal? Oder muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen um meine Grafikkarte machen? :X


----------



## Shefanix (16. November 2009)

Es sieht ziemlich abnormal aus muss ich sagen :>


----------



## Vaishyana (16. November 2009)

Der Linke der 2 Schirme ist nun weg und die Grafik auch... komische Sache da immer.


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> 3 Wochen? Omg =(



Such die Fehlerquelle(denke mal Grafikkarte) und schicke nur die ein; bestell dir gleichzeitig eine Austauschgrafikkarte und lass dir die defekte gutschreiben.
Aber ich weiss nicht ob das bei Hardwareversand möglich ist und du musst dir auch 100% sicher sein dass es ein Garantiefall ist und du das richtige Teil einschickst.
Würd ich vorher abklären.

Bei Alternate hab ichs mit meinem Prozessor gemacht; hat zwar auch gute 2-3Wochen gedauert bis ich die Gutschrift hatte, aber in der Zwischenzeit musste ich nur 3 Tage ohne PC auskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Mh. Mich grad im BIOS umgeschaut. Ich hab dort ne Funktion die FSB und PCI synchron übertaktet. Standard sind FSB 333 und PCI 115. Sollte ich das ganze auf asynchron setzen?
Desweiteren: Der Multi von 8,5 wird mir angezeigt, allerdings ist das Ding ausgegraut. Sprich ich kann den Multi selbst nicht antasten, gibts da irgendwie nen Kniff oder fickt mich grad mein BIOS?
Außerdem hab ich gemerkt, wenn ich den FSB auf 343 anhebe läuft alles 1a, heb ich ihn auf 353 an was dann nem CPU-Takt von 3,01GHz entspricht bootet er nicht mehr bzw ich komm nicht mehr bis zu dem Screen an dem Windos gestartet wird. Hat das was mit dem PCI Kram zu tun?


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Ähh...ich seh schon, da wird es brandgefährlich bei dir. Such dir lieber mal ein Tutorial. Der PCI-Express Takt wird vom Bustakt abgeleitet, so wie eigentlich alles beim Core2Duo.
Der sollte auf 100 fixiert werden beim übertakten. Wenn du den auch nur ein bisschen zu weit anhebst, dann ist die Graka beim Teufel. Also ja nicht synchron mit anheben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. November 2009)

Kann mir einer kurz helfen? es ist so immer wenn ich meine AC DC Black ice CD in itunes kopiere zerteil der sie, das es 3 verschieden Ordner sind mit den Lieder verteilt!! wie mach ich das alles im einem Ordner ist? das gleich Problem hab ich auch mit Halo 3 Soundtrack.


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon Batman gezockt? Kann Interessierten des Genres das Spiel nur ans Herz legen, es ist wirklich saugeil und hat die 90er Wertung mehr als Verdient.


----------



## Shefanix (16. November 2009)

Ich hab mir das Spiel gekauft, installiert, und dann wenn ich es starte bleibt einfach der Bildschirm schwarz. Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert und jetzt liegts einfach so inner Ecke rum :>
Vielleicht krame ichs nochmal raus wenn es wirklich so gut ist.


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2009)

Es ist der Oberhammer. Grafik ist mega! Story ist mega! Atmosphäre ist mega! Als mir ein Kumpel von Batman vorgeschwärmt hat, dachte ich: "Batman? Der will mich wohl verarschen!"
Aber als ich es gesehen habe, war ich nur noch begeistert. Taugt voll!!!


----------



## Shefanix (16. November 2009)

Batman... ich meine mich wage zu errinnern das man dort nur mit nVidia Karten AA/AF bekommt. Merkt man dort einen großen Unterschied ob das nun eingeschaltet ist oder nicht?


----------



## Klos1 (17. November 2009)

Mmh...keine Ahnung, muss ich mal testen. Aber ich bin sowieso jemand, der der Meinung ist, daß man von AA allgemein nicht sonderlich viel merkt. Erstrecht nicht, wenn man spielt, anstatt sich irgendwelche Kanten anzuschauen.


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2009)

Seh ich ähnlich. Mir fällt AA insbesondere bei Actiontiteln kaum auf. Dafür was man im Endeffekt sieht frisst es zu viel Leistung.


----------



## eMJay (17. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Upgrade von Vista auf 7 mach. (beim kauf vom neuen Rechner/Laptop)
> Was bekomme ich da zugeschickt? Neuen Key? DVD?
> 
> Weis das jemand?
> ...


/push

Morgen ist schon Heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. November 2009)

verzögern kannst du sie so, weiss aber nicht ob das echt funktioniert!!!! 


Windows 7 Aktivierung bis zu 120 Tage verzögern.

http://blog.tim-bormann.de/windows-7-aktiv...verzoegern.html


----------



## Desdinova (17. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Es ist der Oberhammer. Grafik ist mega! Story ist mega! Atmosphäre ist mega! Als mir ein Kumpel von Batman vorgeschwärmt hat, dachte ich: "Batman? Der will mich wohl verarschen!"
> Aber als ich es gesehen habe, war ich nur noch begeistert. Taugt voll!!!



Genau meine Meinung! Das Spiel ist die Überraschung des Jahres für mich. Ich habs eigentlich nur zwangsweise angefangen, da mir ja meine Spinpoint F3 abgeraucht ist und ich auf der alten Platte nur Platz für ein Spiel hatte. Ich bin aber restlos begeistert. Die Grafik sieht sehr genial aus und ich konnte mit meiner 4770 fast alles voll aufdrehen trotz FullHD-Auflösung. Ich hab mir in diesem Spiel sogar mal alle Dialoge angesehen/angehört ohne sie einfach wegzudrücken, weils wirklich keine Sekunde langweilig wird. Ich glaub ich werds mir irgendwann nochmal reinziehen und versuchen die ganzen Riddler-Rätsel mitzunehmen.


----------



## Caramon (17. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir einer kurz helfen? es ist so immer wenn ich meine AC DC Black ice CD in itunes kopiere zerteil der sie, das es 3 verschieden Ordner sind mit den Lieder verteilt!! wie mach ich das alles im einem Ordner ist? das gleich Problem hab ich auch mit Halo 3 Soundtrack.



Also ich ripp meine CD's mit Audiograbber, weil ich das Format was von itunes standardmässig benutzt wird, nicht so mag. Konventionelles mp3 ist mir lieber^^.

Aber mit den 3 Ordnern ist merkwürdig. Mach mal im itunes 'n Rechtsklick auf die CD und schau unter "Informationen" ob's da Unterschiede gibt. Manchmal zieht er die Sachen wegen verschiedenen Komponisten etc. auseinander..... 

Lässt sich von Hand aber korrigieren.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Morgen ist schon Heute
> 
> ...


Du musst dich erstmal beim Support des Herstellers oder Verkäufers melden dann bekommst ne DVD+Key zugesand aber wahrtschinlich darfst dann noch mal 20 € Versand zahlen.


----------



## eMJay (17. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Du musst dich erstmal beim Support des Herstellers oder Verkäufers melden dann bekommst ne DVD+Key zugesand aber wahrtschinlich darfst dann noch mal 20 &#8364; Versand zahlen.


Das hab ich schon gemacht. Nur der Jenige kommt heute schon und holt den Laptop ab. Waren nur 15 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. November 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...32&agid=264

Kann man das empfehlen, bzw problemlos kaufen? Muss nicht das beste sein, sollte nur etwas bequem sitzen für längere Raids und dennoch einigermaßen guten Klang haben. Zum normalen zocken habe ich meine Boxen.


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2009)

Ich hatte auf meinem alten Headset auch diesen grobmaschigen Velours oder was das ist und das fühlt sich grauslich an. Wenns günstig und gut sein soll, nimm das Fatal1ty.

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...08&agid=264

Das Ding ist immer noch gut.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. November 2009)

Ok, danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

taugt Aion? Überleg gerade, ob ich es kaufen soll...im PvP was los? Gute Story? Auf welchen Servern seid ihr?


----------



## eMJay (17. November 2009)

Ich hab es mal 3 Wochen gezockt und dann bei Ebey verkauft.....
PVP ja aber ich steh da nicht so drauf.


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2009)

Ich habs bis knapp 30 gespielt. Ob ich meinen Acc bald wieder ausbuddle, weiß ich nicht.
Aion ist per se kein schlechtes Spiel, aber bis auf Abyss und das Fliegen hat es absolut nix besonderes. Mich hats einfach nicht so reingezogen, wie damals als ich WoW angefangen hab. Hätte ich keine supernetten Leute kennengelernt. hätt ich vielleicht noch eher aufgehört. Ich war auf Votan bzw. meine Chars sind noch dort.
Sicherlich n nettes Spiel, aber du musst enorm viel Zeit mitbringen wenn du halbwegs voran kommen willst. Jedenfalls wesentlich mehr als derzeitig in WoW und imo auch mehr als zu Classic Zeiten.


----------



## eMJay (17. November 2009)

War glaube ich 25 oder so auf Thor... ab 21-22 ziehen sich die Lvl.... hat mir dann kein Spaß mehr gemacht.


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sicherlich n nettes Spiel, aber du musst enorm viel Zeit mitbringen wenn du halbwegs voran kommen willst. Jedenfalls wesentlich mehr als derzeitig in WoW und imo auch mehr als zu Classic Zeiten.



Und genau jetzt ist es für mich gestorben.


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2009)

Ich bin nichtmal bis Level 5 gekommen in Aion, das spielt hat mir einfach mal keinen Spaß gemacht. Wurde zwar von vielen in meinem Umkreis so hoch gelobt, aber ich habe keine Lust wieder so viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren zu müssen, wie ich es damals bei WoW tat. Und die Grafik ist ganz ehrlich auch nicht so berauschend wie immer gesagt wurde :>


Kann man das Konjunktur-Packet von MDPC-X auch noch in anderen Farben bekommen als schwarz? Hätte gern irgendwas in entweder grün/blau, blau/rot oder rot/grün :S

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, steht drunter das es das nur in schwarz gibt :/

Edit2: Asoriel, du hast dir ja auch mehrfarbig Sleeve bestellt. Wie viel musstest du bestellen, und was hat dich das dann am Ende gekostet?


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

Ja, ich hab mehrfarbigen Sleeve bestellt.

Ich habe ein Silverstone-NT und habe bisher folgendes gesleevt:
24Pin ATX Strang
2x6Pin PCIe
8Pin CPU
4Pin Molex Strang
5 Lüfter


Ich hab 3 Meter Schrumpfschlauch, 10m orange und 20m schwarz bestellt. Ein paar Käbelchen muss ich noch sleeven.

Die Menge war recht passend. Ich hab noch ~80cm schwarz und ~150cm orange über. Schrumpfschlauch noch ca. 50cm, wobei ich relativ große Stücke verwendet habe. Aber der von Nils empfohlene Meter Shrink auf 10m Sleeve kommt hin.
Insgesammt habe ich ca. 33€ bezahlt. Was ich im Nachhinein sagen kann: Einen Pinremover kann man sich sparen. Lediglich bei den PCIe-Steckern hatte ich Probleme, Lüfter, CPU, ATX und Molex gingen aber ohne Probleme.

Mein Tipp: Nimm ein Maßband, mess die Kabellänge und rechne es einfach aus wieviel du brauchst. Hab ich auch gemacht und ist gut hingekommen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2009)

33€ nur? Das ist ja weniger als beim "Konjunkturpaket", welches ja genau für einen Rechner reichen soll.

Womit hast du denn die Pins entfernt, wenn nicht mit dem Pinremover? Ich hab die Molex-Stecker z.B. mit nem Schraubenzieher entfernt.

Das mit dem Maßband nehmen geht leider nicht, da ich das Netzteil ja noch nichtmal habe, welches ich sleeven möchte :>


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

kannst mal ausrechnen, für wie viel Kabel das Konjunkturpacket reicht. Das war für meinen Zweck absolut zu viel, außerdem wäre dann noch zusätzlich orange dazu gekommen, also richtig teuer.

Wie ich die Pins entfernt habe?

2 Tackern genommen und aufgebogen, mit einer Zange und ordentlich Kraft in den Stecker gerammt und dann den Pin rausgezogen. Geht mit ein bischen Übung ganz gut. Insgesammt hat das sleeven bei mir ca. 4-5h gedauert, verteilt auf mehrere Tage.


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2009)

Achso, denke ich werd mir 20/20m bestellen, da ich mir nicht so wirklich sicher bin wie viel ich von den Farben verwenden werde.

Das mit den Tackern werd ich mir mal merken :>


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2009)

> Und die Grafik ist ganz ehrlich auch nicht so berauschend wie immer gesagt wurde :>



Ich hab zwar nur Screenshots davon gesehen, aber die haben mich auch ganz schön gewundert. Ein paar Monate vorher hab ich noch gelesen was für eine super Grafik Aion haben soll und dann seh ich diesen Screenshot (offensichtlich vom Startgebiet) - flache Grastextur, eine Blume mit einem furchtbar körnigen Schatten die alleine in der Pampa steht, matschige Chartexturen ... hat mich doch etwas überrascht. Für mich sah die Grafik etwa nach GuildWars-Niveau aus, wenn überhaupt. Ist die wirklich so oder kam das nur auf den Screenshots so rüber?


----------



## Rethelion (17. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, denke ich werd mir 20/20m bestellen, da ich mir nicht so wirklich sicher bin wie viel ich von den Farben verwenden werde.
> 
> Das mit den Tackern werd ich mir mal merken :>



Viel Spaß *hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2009)

(Meine Meinung)

Die Grafik ist furchtbar von Aion. Es wurde im Vorfeld ja gesagt das es einfach nur genial aussehen soll, da es ja auch auf der CryEngine basiert. Aber als ich das Spiel dann gestartet hatte, war das Intro-Video schonmal in einer zu niedrigen Auflösung, sodass es auf meinem 22"(!) pixelig aussah. Im Spiel selbst war ich auch nicht so begeistert von, die Texturen und der Rest waren teilweise wirklich nicht allzu, wie ich es erwartet hatte und das mit Maximalen Details auch AA/AF :>


@ Rethelion: Kann eh erst am 24. Dezember anfangen, da ich mein Netzteil vorher nicht bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

dann hast ja wenigstens in den Weihnachtsferien Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das geht ganz schön auf die Finger. Mehr als einen PCIe-Strang konnte ich nicht auf einmal machen, da es nach ner Zeit echt weh tut.


----------



## Rethelion (17. November 2009)

Also mir gefällt die Grafik in Aion; ok der Abyss sieht etwas hässlich aus, aber sonst würde es kein PC mehr packen.
Die restliche Welt ist aber schön anzuschaun und die beiden Hauptstädte sind einfach nur wunderschön, in Pandämonium kam ich mir vor wie in Oblivion ;D
Und die Rüstungen sind wohl einmalig in einem MMORPG; die sehen enorm mächtig aus und haben sogar Spiegeleffekte.
Schau dir doch mal die Screenshots in meinem mybuffed-Blog an, die sind meiner Meinung nach sehr schön geworden: http://my.buffed.de/user/361503/blog



Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Rethelion: Kann eh erst am 24. Dezember anfangen, da ich mein Netzteil vorher nicht bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Toll!In der Weihnachtszeit blutige Finger ;D


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2009)

Also muss ich es nicht bereuen es nicht gekauft zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube wenn ich mal sehr viel Zeit hab (Weihnachtsferien evtl.) sleeve ich auch mal ein bisschen, irgendwie klingt das cool (und sieht auch nice aus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nur Screenshots davon gesehen, aber die haben mich auch ganz schön gewundert. Ein paar Monate vorher hab ich noch gelesen was für eine super Grafik Aion haben soll und dann seh ich diesen Screenshot (offensichtlich vom Startgebiet) - flache Grastextur, eine Blume mit einem furchtbar körnigen Schatten die alleine in der Pampa steht, matschige Chartexturen ... hat mich doch etwas überrascht. Für mich sah die Grafik etwa nach GuildWars-Niveau aus, wenn überhaupt. Ist die wirklich so oder kam das nur auf den Screenshots so rüber?



Also, bei mir ist alles gestochen scharf, bis auf ein paar wenige Landschaftstexturen, die aber Ausnahme sind und nicht die Regel. Aber ansonsten ist alles gestochen scharf und auch sehr detailverliebt. Das Wasser ist ziemlich gelungen, Pflanzen und Bäume sind meist animiert, wüsste nicht, was ich da beanstanden sollte. An Aoc und HdRo reicht es nicht ran, aber danach steht es für mich zumindest grafisch unangefochten auf Platz 3.


----------



## Cooper08 (17. November 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie genau ich cod6 mit phoenix entpacken installieren kann usw? (um steam zu umgehen...)

wenn ich die 2. cd installiere kommt nur die hälfte des ordners drauf


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2009)

Ob ich in den Weihnachtsferien wirklich zum Sleeven kommen werde, bezweifle ich. Es stehen jetzt schon Party's für den 28./29. und 30. - 2. an. Und daszwischen muss ich mich erstmal erholen. 
Naja, erst mal Überlegen welche Farbkombi ich nehme. Ich denke es wird eventuell blau/weiss. Dann änder ich noch die Lüfter in blau und weiss ab und dann sollte das ganze eigentlich passen :>

Zu Aion: Warum sah die Grafik denn bei mir so komisch aus? Entweder hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht, oder das Spiel mag mich einfach nicht :S


----------



## Xerivor (17. November 2009)

Joooo spiel kaufen,nä


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

richtig. Dazu gibts hier keine Info.


----------



## Rethelion (18. November 2009)

Ein erster Test zur 5970: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,699599/T...afikkarte/Test/


----------



## Yaggoth (18. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist die wirklich so oder kam das nur auf den Screenshots so rüber?



Keine Ahnung wie die Einstellungen auf den Screenshots waren, aber so übel ist die Grafik nicht.



Klos schrieb:


> Also, bei mir ist alles gestochen scharf, bis auf ein paar wenige Landschaftstexturen, die aber Ausnahme sind und nicht die Regel



So "gut" finde ich es allerdings auch nicht. Insgesammt war ich von der Grafik sogar enttäuscht. Die Charaktere sind super, das ist das beste was es zur Zeit in einem MMO als Spielfigur gibt, nur sind sämtliche Bodentexturen eher matschig/verschwommen und bei einigen sieht es echt beschissen aus. Gerade wenn dort ein super Detailreicher NPC auf einer matschigen Bodenfläche steht ists schon irgendwie... komisch ^^


----------



## Caramon (18. November 2009)

Mir gefällt Aion eigentlich ganz gut, Grafik find ich recht gelungen und kann die Details auch wesentlich höher drehen als z.B. bei WoW wo ich ständig bei Raids (trotz Grafik alles was eben geht auf niedrig) gestellt fps im einstelligen Bereich hab.

Das manchmal schon unspielbar. Was ich bei Aion allerdings nicht ganz soo toll find, ist der Fokus auf PvP. Bin nicht so der PvP, von daher disqualifiziert sich das Game wohl schon in sich. Vielleicht müsst ich aber auch einfach mal mehr üben^^......

Oder auf StarWars warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Ich bin auchn Trottel. Überleg dir ganze Zeit, warum mein PC bei so geringem OC schon schlapp macht und stell dann fest wie Scheiße mein Board und RAM sind...
Das ist nur 667er RAM, der bereits auf 1:1 läuft. Kein Wunder, dass ich kaum weiter hoch komm mit den Taktraten ohne dass mir die Kiste verreckt. :X


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2009)

Was ist denn der Rest des Systems?


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ein erster Test zur 5970: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,699599/T...afikkarte/Test/


_Der Preis ist aufjeden Fall..AUA!  : Klick mich!

_


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Autsch, 600 Euro sind wirklich saftig... ich finds aber auch etwas seltsam dass die HD5970 heisst und nicht HD5870x2, wär irgendwie passender... der Name lässt eigentlich eher eine neue Single-GPU Karte  vermuten.
Die ist aber auch mal wieder abartig lang, ich glaube nicht dass die bei mir reinpassen würde ohne dass ich den HDD-Käfig ansägen müsste. Nicht dass ich vorhätte die zu kaufen, aber ich glaube nicht dass die bei vielen einfach so ins Case passt.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Angeblich heißt sie(laut AMD) so, weil sie von den Taktraten einer 5850 und nicht einer 5870 entspricht, weshalb der Name 5870 X2 irreführend gewesen wäre. Ob das nun nen Marketinggag ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. Die Karte ist in jedem Fall ein absolut fettes Teil. Über den Preis reden wir mal nicht.... :x
Ist eh n Prestigeobjekt, wie die GTX295 (Mars) auch.

@Ogil Ich hab nur n ASRock ConRoe1333 D667 R3.0 mit eben 667er RAM drauf. Mehr unterstützt das Board auch nicht. Wenn ich die CPU also OC wöllte bräuchte ich n neues Board mit neuem RAM und ich seh nicht ein noch nen 775er Board zu kaufen. Also kann ich mir gleich ne neue CPU kaufen. Und wenn ich das tue, kann ich meine 8800er GT gleich mit in den Wind schieße. Summa summarum: Ich kann mir n neues System zulegen. Aber weder für eins noch für alles hab ich Geld. Naja was solls.
Der E8300 wird noch n Weilchen halten, mal sehn wann wieder Kohle reinkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (18. November 2009)

Passt die 5970 überhaupt in irgendein Gehäuse? xD
das Xigmatek Midgard hat ja nur Platzt für 30,5cm und ein größeres kenne ich gar nicht ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Gute Frage, ja..... ich hab eben mal bei mir nachgemessen - meine jetzige 8800GT ist mit Stromstecker ca. 24cm lang und bei 27cm würde es schon verdammt knapp werden weil da eine Festplatte kommt. Also wäre die einzige Möglichkeit die beiden Platten in die unteren Slots zu stecken und dann ein Loch in den Käfig zu sägen (der Käfig selber fängt bei 28 cm an)...


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Autsch, 600 Euro sind wirklich saftig... ich finds aber auch etwas seltsam dass die HD5970 heisst und nicht HD5870x2, wär irgendwie passender... der Name lässt eigentlich eher eine neue Single-GPU Karte  vermuten.
> Die ist aber auch mal wieder abartig lang, ich glaube nicht dass die bei mir reinpassen würde ohne dass ich den HDD-Käfig ansägen müsste. Nicht dass ich vorhätte die zu kaufen, aber ich glaube nicht dass die bei vielen einfach so ins Case passt.



Sehe ich auch so.

Der Preis ist extrem heftig, aber die Karte hat auch gut Power. Aber ehrlich: Da nehm ich persönlich lieber 2 GTX275, komm deutlich günstiger weg und bin zT sogar noch schneller unterwegs. Das Argument von wegen "Blabla SLI ist böse" zählt in dem Fall auch nicht, da es sich ja um eine X2 handelt.

Was ich mal wieder lustig finde: Die allerneuste Hardware tritt zum Test an und das Krüppelspiel schlechthin (WoW, grafisch gesehen im Vergleich zur Konkurenz) hat gute 100FPS weniger als das nagelneueCOD6. Erbärmlich!

Ich werde jetzt mal losziehen und Borderlands besorgen. Das muss als Zeitvertreib bis Diablo II herhalten.


----------



## Desdinova (18. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das muss als Zeitvertreib bis Diablo II herhalten.



Ja, das Spiel ist echt gut. Wobei ich mich da auch auf den dritten Teil freue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nix für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

äähm, ich meine ja Diablo III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin da ein wenig verkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War eben bei uns im Drogeriemarkt Müller. 39,95€ hats gekostet, absolut in Ordnung. Dazu noch 2 Schnäppchen mitgenommen: Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists und SOAD - Toxicity, beide 5€. Damit war trotz unerwartet günstigem Borderlands der Fünfziger weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2009)

Disturbed.. Disturbed, schon ziemlich ausgelutscht, die haben irgendwie 0 Bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spineshank ist aber ziemlich gut, höre ich grad, gibt gute Lieder wie: Beginning of the End, Falls Apart, Fallback oder Dead to Me

Mein Bruder hat sich auch Borderlands geholt, aber aus Österreich ungeschnitten, ist wirklich ein gutes Spiel, die Grafik ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,mal ne kleine Frage für einen Bekannten. Momentan bin ich einfach raus aus den Karikaturen. Der,welcher den ganzen Haufen trägt, ist aufjedenfall ein Bauer. Der oben in der Mitte wohl ein Klerus. Liege ich jetzt richtig in der Annahme,dass der vorne ein Adliger und somit der hinten der König,ist?

Um irgendwas technisches in die Frage mit reinzubringen.. Weiß jemand ob es bald DX11 Karten für Notebooks geben wird oder die sich noch ein wenig Zeit lassen werden?


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Der vordere könnte ein Adliger sein, ja. Dass der hintere der König ist glaube ich eher nicht, der sieht mehr nach Richter bzw. sonst irgendeinem Gelehrten aus.
Zu den Notebookgrafikchips weiss ich leider nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramon (18. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Disturbed.. Disturbed, schon ziemlich ausgelutscht, die haben irgendwie 0 Bass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, als "ausgelutscht" würd ich Disturbed jetzt nicht darstellen. Die "Ten Thousand Fists" ist 'n super Album und auch sonst kenn ich kein wirklich schlechtes von denen. Davon, wie geil die live rüberkommen, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2009)

Ich mein, es ist schon wie Linkin Park, in jedem Schwarz - Weiß Intro Video läuft entweder, Disturbed, Linkin Park oder irgend welchen Hipp Hopp Dreck.


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

gut - Linkin Park hat mir früher auch sehr gut gefallen. Seit Minutes to Midnight ist es vorbei mit der Band für mich.

Ob Disturbed ausgelutscht ist oder nicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt wuppe. Ich hab die Band erst vor kurzem für mich entdeckt, die meisten Lieder sind mir noch unbekannt. Und für 5€ wohl kein schlechter Kauf. Spineshank scheint auf den ersten Blick kein schlechter Tipp zu sein, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Ansonsten finde ich auch Drowning Pool nicht schlecht. Hab ganz vergessen, nach CDs von denen zu suchen, steht beim nächsten Einkauf an


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass Disturbed sau gute Musik ist und der Rest gehypeter Mainstream-quasi-Pop-shit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Karikatur angeht:
Pauschal sitzt vorn ein Adliger, in der Mitte einer vom Klerus. Der hintere ist schwer zu identifizieren, ich bezweifle aber dass es ein König ist. Tippe eher auf ein starkes Bürgertum, die sich ja auch nur noch auf den Märkten versorgen und somit den Bauern die von den Errungenschaften der Bürger nichts haben auf den Schultern liegen. Um genaueres einschätzen zu können, wäre aber wichtig zu wissen von wann diese Karikatur stammt und aus welchem Land sie stammt. Eventuell gar wo sie erschienen ist und wer der Zeichner ist.
Ohne wenigstens die ersten beiden Angaben wirds extrem schwer.
Wenn du mir die nachreichst könnt ich mir was zusammenreimen. Mal sehn, ob der Geschichtsleistungskurs doch was gebracht hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Meiner Einschätzung nach ists ne französische Karikatur aus der Zeit der franz. Revolution. Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

Mit der Einschätzung liegst du richtig. Hatte die Karikatur vor 2 oder 3 Jahren selbst in der Schule. Würd dir ja jetzt gerne genau sagen was es darstellen soll etc. Aber da war ich noch faul inner Schule und hab lieber gechillt :>


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

> gut - Linkin Park hat mir früher auch sehr gut gefallen. Seit Minutes to Midnight ist es vorbei mit der Band für mich.


Geht mir ähnlich... die neuen Alben kommen überhaupt nicht mehr an etwa Meteora oder Hybrid Theory ran, schon allein weil die Lieder ganz anders klingen (fast ein bisschen als hätten sie das Genre gewechselt.) Disturbed ist natürlich super, hab ich lange nicht gehört... sollte ich mal wieder machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Ich werd morgen abend gechillt aufs Billy Talent Konzert gehen. :>
Wird awesome, hoff ich doch!


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

Pfui, Billy Talent :>

Dort, wo ich auf Konzerte will gibt es entweder die Bands nicht mehr, oder sie kommen garnicht erst nach Deutschland - Onkelz, Nirvana und Yui um mal 3 Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Nix Pfui! Gute Stimmung, gute Lieder. Tolle Band.
Hör zwar meist deutlich härtere Sachen und aber so zwischendrin ist Billy Talent immer gut und wenn sie schonmal hier sind muss ich das nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: btw, heut abend sind sie bei TV-Total. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2009)

Wenn man Disturbed zum Ersten mal hört, ist es natürlich keine schlechte Band, bzw. macht keine schlechten Lieder, aber nach der Zeit ist es immer fast das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin immer einer der neue Musik brauch, fast jede Stunde.


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

Onkelz mag ich nicht, Nirvana gibts nichtmehr und Yui kenn ich nicht.

Mein letztes Konzert war im Januar '08 Linkin Park in Basel. Ich hab riesig Lust auf ein Konzert von Rammstein zu gehen, wenn sie mit Liebe ist für alle da touren.

edit: EspCap da teilen wir die Meinung bzgl. Linkin Park. Dead by Sunrise (?) hab ich mir schon garnichtmehr angehört. Wird eh nur wieder das selbe Einerlei. Leider.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

Ich hab ja auch gesagt, das es die Bands entweder nicht mehr gibt oder sie nicht in DE spielen. 

YUI ist die, die auch in meiner Signatur war, und mein Avatar ist. Onkelz muss mach einfach mögen <3. Zumindest wenn man auf die Texte genauer hört.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Onkelz mag ich auch nicht.
Linkin Park hab ich noch nie sonderlich gemocht.
Nirvana ist allererste Spitzenklasse aber aus bekannten Gründen kommt da ja leider nix mehr. :/


----------



## Mikroflame (18. November 2009)

@Kyragan Jup ist aus der franz. Revolution. Im Jahre 1789 enstanden. Hätte noch ein anderes Bild um es besser zu veranschaulichen,wollte aber speziel auf dieses eingeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, der untere ist ein Bauer, der oben links Adliger und der in der Mitte einer vom Klerus. Aber wie gesagt, den dritten kann ich jetzt sehr schlecht erkennen. Und auf ein starkes Bürgertum tippe ich nicht. Zudem dort,selbst die reichen,sehr unter den Steuern leiden mussten.


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Die Onkelz haben schon das ein oder andere gute Lied/Album (Viva los Tioz war z.B. ganz gut), aber alles mag ich auch nicht von denen.
Yui hab ich noch nie angehört, mal auf Youtube ein bisschen reinhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

Hmm, hört hier jemand richtig schönen Death Metal? Meinetwegen auch Black Metal. Finde ja sowas wie " In Flames, Amon Amarth, Eyes set to Kill, As I Lay Dying, Sonic Syndicate..." ganz in Ordnung :>


Edit: Zu YUI wirst du auf Youtube (fast) nur Cover-Versionen finden, das Sony alle Originalen wenige Stunden bis Tage nach dem reinstellen löschen lässt :>
Edti2: Erstmal essen.


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Also die 2 Songs in die ich eben reingehört hab (Akai Ito und Orange) sind nicht wirklich mein Fall, ist einfach nicht wirklich mein Genre... und ausserdem bin ich japanischen(?) Gesang nicht wirklich gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die Bands aus deiner Deathmetal Liste höre ich fast alle, vorranging In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich gerade auch ein bisschen das neue Gama Bomb Album höre, wenn die das schon verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> @Kyragan Jup ist aus der franz. Revolution. Im Jahre 1789 enstanden. Hätte noch ein anderes Bild um es besser zu veranschaulichen,wollte aber speziel auf dieses eingeben.


Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass die erste Karikatur von 1789 stammt. Ich hab die frz. Revolution gerade im Geschichts-LK und der Hass auf das Großbürgertum kam eigentlich erst gegen 1791 durch die wachsende Radikalisierung der Jakobiner auf...und dann mit dem Sturm auf die Tuilerien aufblühte, als es dann plötzlich nur noch Montagnards und Girondes gab...und das Großbürgertum gar nichts mehr zu sagen hatte...


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob der letzte wirklich nen Vertreter des Bürgertums darstellt. Ich halts für wahrscheinlich.
Auch wenn König Ludwig XVI. nicht grade beliebt und ein äußerst schwacher, aber dennoch genauso ausgabewütiger Herrscher wie sein Großvater war. Um ihn als König zu identifizieren fehlen mir persönlich die üblichen Königsutensilien, wie Krone und Reichsapfel.

Is auch schon wieder 3 Jahre her, lasst mich mal n Ründchen in Erinnerungen wühlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. November 2009)

Hat jemand mal einen Link zu den Abmessungen einer 5850? Bin mir nicht sicher ob sie in meinen Rechner passt.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Also die 2 Songs in die ich eben reingehört hab (Akai Ito und Orange) sind nicht wirklich mein Fall, ist einfach nicht wirklich mein Genre... und ausserdem bin ich japanischen(?) Gesang nicht wirklich gewohnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm... mir sind keine Lieder von ihr bekannt, die so heißen, kannst eventuell mal Link reinschreiben? 

Akai Ito ist soweit ich was ein Spiel für die PS2. Und das einzige Lied was ich dazu finden konnte, ist von Yui Aragaki, ich meine aber Yui Yoshioka. Und dazu gibts fast nichts im Internet :>

Hier mal ein Lied, von der YUI die ich meine *Klick* Ist nicht wirklich in guter Qualität, aber mehr gibt das Internet einfach nicht her :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. November 2009)

ich glaubte schon nicht mehr daran, morgen kommt eine Ersatz G15 für die falsche Ersatz Version der G15. 

Zu erst hört man nix mehr von denen Plötzlich hab ich eine email (von gestern) mit einer Bestätigung von Logitech , das eine G15 Versand wird und heute war der UPS fritze da -_- ^^ ich war aber natürlich nicht da, weil ich nicht wusste wann das Paket kommt, ich schaute noch mal nach und habe eine Wichtige mail übersehen von UPS die ich am Montag bekommen habe, einfach nur super xD


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

24 cm lang ist das gute Stück wie es scheint : http://www.tomshardware.com/de/radeon-hd-5...e-240414-2.html

Es gibt übrigens mal wieder ein neues dünnstes Notebook der Welt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interesannt ist, dass das Mainboard wohl hinter/unter dem Display sitzt. Nur finde ich dass dieser Klotz unter dem Display (in dem sicher auch ein Großteil der Komponenten steck) absolut furchtbar aussieht, das Teil kann ja nicht mal flach auf dem Tisch liegen....aber dünn ist es, zugegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit :


> Und das einzige Lied was ich dazu finden konnte, ist von Yui Aragaki, ich meine aber Yui Yoshioka.


Das war auch das, das ich gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Lied das du jetzt gelinkt hast klingt schon ganz anders, ich glaube das andere Lied war wohl auch die falsche Band. Klingt gar nicht schlecht, auch wenn das japanisch natürlich etwas ungewohnt ist... aber ansonsten echt nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Link zu den Abmessungen einer 5850? Bin mir nicht sicher ob sie in meinen Rechner passt.


5850 -- 24cm 
5870 -- 28cm


----------



## Falathrim (18. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der letzte wirklich nen Vertreter des Bürgertums darstellt. Ich halts für wahrscheinlich.


Oder es ist nochmal separat ein Aristokrat aus den Städten wie Lyon


> Auch wenn König Ludwig XVI. nicht grade beliebt und ein äußerst schwacher, aber dennoch genauso ausgabewütiger Herrscher wie sein Großvater war. Um ihn als König zu identifizieren fehlen mir persönlich die üblichen Königsutensilien, wie Krone und Reichsapfel.


Er war sehr beliebt, zumindest die ersten Jahre. Und schwach war er auch nicht, nur kurzsichtig...als er von Versailles nach Paris geholt wurde, wurde er ja noch jubelnd begrüßt mit "Hier kommt der Bäcker". Das war keineswegs abwertend gemeint, die Hoffnung der Menschen war ja, dass er ihnen Brot beschafft. Und sein Hauptproblem war wie gesagt, dass er die Zeichen der Zeit nicht gelesen hat...er meinte ja zunächst noch es wäre eine Revolte...obwohl es eine Revolution war ;D

@EspCap:
Witziges Notebook *-*  Ich mags, need.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit :
> 
> Das war auch das, das ich gefunden hab
> 
> ...



Das war jetzt so gemeint, dass das einzige Lied was ich zu Akai Ito gefunden haben von der falschen Sängerin war. Also: Akai Ito war von Yui Aragaki, ich meinte aber Yui Yoshioka. Hoffe verständlicher jetzt :>


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

So hab ichs ja auch verstanden, ich meinte nur dass dieses Lied names Orange wohl auch nicht von der richtigen Yui war weil es auch von der anderne Yui war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

Jetzt, beim nochmaligen durchlesen hab ich endlich deinen Text von grade verstanden. War wohl ein bisschen zu voreilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber von dem japanische her, ist das noch das ruhigere. Japanischer Death-Metal fetzt richtig, und auch normaler Metal :>


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Kannst du mal eine japanische Deathmetal Band linken? Würde mich echt interessieren wie das klingt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass japanisch zu Deathmetal passt ^^


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Oder es ist nochmal separat ein Aristokrat aus den Städten wie Lyon
> 
> Er war sehr beliebt, zumindest die ersten Jahre. Und schwach war er auch nicht, nur kurzsichtig...als er von Versailles nach Paris geholt wurde, wurde er ja noch jubelnd begrüßt mit "Hier kommt der Bäcker". Das war keineswegs abwertend gemeint, die Hoffnung der Menschen war ja, dass er ihnen Brot beschafft. Und sein Hauptproblem war wie gesagt, dass er die Zeichen der Zeit nicht gelesen hat...er meinte ja zunächst noch es wäre eine Revolte...obwohl es eine Revolution war ;D


Naja, er hats geschafft den ohnehin klammen Staat noch weiter zu ruinieren, ja an den Rand der Zahlungsunfähigkeit zu bringen. Dazu kommen Misernten, für die er als König nix kann, und in Folge dessen jahrelange Hungersnöte. Und Ludwig XVI. war meines Wissens nach ein schwacher König, der auf absolutistische Ideale pochte diese jedoch alles andere als durchzusetzen vermochte. Ich hab ihn als einen Heuchler im Kopf. Besonders gut zu sehen in der Ständeversammlung, in der er sang und klanglos unterging.


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

Borderlands kurz angespielt => Geil!

Werds mal weiter testen...wollte nur eben wieder meinen 2. Ramriegel einsetzen, weiß aber nicht wie man speichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. November 2009)

Wer hat schonmal ins fanseitenboard reingeschaut?


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Borderlands kurz angespielt => Geil!


quoted for absolutely fuckin' truth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eine japanische Deathmetal Band linken? Würde mich echt interessieren wie das klingt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass japanisch zu Deathmetal passt ^^



Der ist im Grunde kaum anders, da sie meist auf Englisch singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bands, die mit japanischen Texten gesungen habe, finde ich grad nicht wieder. Ansonsten hier mal paar Bands: Intestine Baalism (mittlerweile Inaktiv). Defiled, Serpent und Lost Eden.


@ Asoriel: Gibts schon was neues wegen dem Mainboard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @EspCap:
> Witziges Notebook *-*  Ich mags, need.


_Ich freu mich schon auf meinen Macbook-Abschklatsch 

@Sebi : Du warst mir so schon sympatisch aber bei dem Musikgeschmack lieb ich dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Violent Pornography ist auch ein absolut geiles Lied.. _


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

noch nicht, nein. Ich meld mich sobald ich neue Infos hab, keine Bange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Niranda, welches meinst du? Das von Borderlands oder die neue Seite von dir? Falls du deine meinst: Kurz angeklickt, gesehen dass es um WoW geht und geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Stimmt, absoluter Klassiker. Und jedes Mal wenn ich das Lied hör bewunder ich, wie ein Armenier in einer fremden Sprache so irre schnell und fehlerfrei singen kann.
edit2: SOAD finde ich allgemein genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben auch immer tolle Videos. Bei Boom finde ich den Inhalt sehr gelungen (bei Chick'n'Stu auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), bei Chop Suey gefällt mir das typische Serj Tankian-Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

> Der ist im Grunde kaum anders, da sie meist auf Englisch singen


Dacht ichs mir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 'Asus Macbook' sieht echt cool aus, wenn auf dem Bild nicht riesig ASUS auf dem Display stehen würde könnte man es echt für für ein MBA halten ^^

@Nira, ich hab mich vorhin schon gewundert warum der Thread verschwunden ist und hab dann gemerkt dass Zam quasi ein eignes Unterforum für dich aufgemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist zwar ein bisschen schade dass der Thread dahin verschoben wurde, weil im WoW Forum sicher mehr Leute darauf aufmerksam werden würden, aber man wird sehen. Die Zeit die der Thread im WoW-Forum war hat ja schonmal eine recht positive Resonanz gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. November 2009)

Okay, Niranda du meinst wohl deine Seite. Naja, da ich kein WoW mehr spiel uninteressant für mich. Daher habe ich auch nicht an der Umfrage teilgenommen. Finde ich aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das 'Asus Macbook' sieht echt cool aus, wenn auf dem Bild nicht riesig ASUS auf dem Display stehen würde könnte man es echt für für ein MBA halten ^^


_Zwar ziemlich teuer für ein 13.3" aber die Optik,Leistung & auch die Akkulaufzeit sind es mir wert - die Test´s sprechen Eindeutig für das Gerät..
Naja , vllt (ich glaub zwar nicht dran) sinkt der Preis ja noch ein wenig.. :]_


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2009)

Find das jetzt net teuer, ist zwar von der Hardware nicht wirklich pralle, aber schaut nett aus.


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2009)

_Da es für´s Surfen ist geht mir die Hardware , die für ein Subnotebook nicht mal schlecht ist , gepflegt am Popökes vorbei :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (18. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da es für´s Surfen ist geht mir die Hardware , die für ein Subnotebook nicht mal schlecht ist , gepflegt am Popökes vorbei :-)_



Naja grad wenn dus nur zum Surfen brauchst würd ich ein günstigeres Modell nehmen; die LowVoltage CPUs sind nämlich sauteuer.
Klar hält dann der Akku vll 8-10h aber ist es den Preis wirklich wert?


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Jopp, die Hardware ist eigentlich gar nicht schlecht für so ein Subnotebook, besser ein C2D ULV als ein Atom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Akkulaufzeit klingt sehr vielversprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. November 2009)

Auch wenn es ziemlich teuer ist, würde ich persönlich sogar noch http://apple.ipod.produkte.gravis.de/Restp...-160-GB-HD.html in das Rennen schicken. Soo viel teurer isses nun auch nicht und besser zum Angeben ^^


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2009)

_Ich bleib beim Asus :]_


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Naja, ne 9400M und ein 2,13 GHz C2D sind jetzt nicht unbedingt das was ich in einem Notebook das nur zum surfen da ist haben müsste...
Und ausserdem finde zumindest ich dass die weissen Plastik-Macbooks furchtbar aussehen, keine Ahnung ob pain das auch so sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem sind 120 Euro mehr auch nicht nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2009)

_Seh ich genauso und dazu kommt noch das ich eher Win 7 haben möchte und es mir um erster Linie um die wirklich abartig lange Akkulaufzeit geht :-)_


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2009)

Nunja, war gestern im Re-Store Laden und habe mir die neuen Produkte angeschaut, der neue iMac 27, 21,5 Zoll und das neue MacBook das sieht aber deutlich besser aus als das alte und macht mit dem neuen Touchpad wie die MacBook Pros ein guten Eindruck. Der iMac 27 Zoll sieht auch richtig genial ist, ist nicht wirklich groß, man stand jetzt sozusagen davor und er macht jetzt nicht wirklich ein großen Eindruck auf einen, wenn man ihn vielleicht auf einen Schreibtisch stellt und sich davor setzt muss er aber größer sein, zumindestens merke ich das bei meinem 22 Zoll Bildschirm zu meinem MacBook Pro 15,4 Zoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem tolle Produkte.


----------



## Xerivor (18. November 2009)

Ich will eine Magicmouse gedöns


----------



## Niranda (19. November 2009)

Nein ich meinte das Board selbst an sich, nicht die Threads darin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

So hab endlich eine Ersatz G15, und auch noch die richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (19. November 2009)

was war denn?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

Naja Ich hatte eine Defekte leer taste, hab ich an den Support gewendet, die Sofort ne neue Geschickt! auf gemacht angeschlossen... nach 2 Minuten gemerkte das es die Deutschland Tastatur war und nicht die der Schweiz, noch mal angeschrieben nach 3 Woche plötzlich eine Antwort einfach das neue geliefert wird, (dachte schon die haben mich vergessen) gestern war der UPS tüb da aber ich nicht, und Heute hab ich die G15 in gegen Genomen.

Mir ist aber auch gefallen das es feine Kratzer auf der Seite der leer taste hat, die sieht man aber auch nur im licht, was mich zwar bisschen stören, was aber nicht so dramatisch ist, da man es nur sieht wenn man genau hin schaut! 

Auf jeden Fall hab ich nun 3 G15 Die Deutschland Variante die Kaputte und die richtige! die kaputte muss ich noch ganz unbrauchbar paar machen und denen Foto mit einem lese paar Code auf einem Blatt geschrieben neben der G15 liegt Schicken, und was ich mit der anderen mach muss frage ich auch gleich noch sonst behalte ich sie einfach. xD


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2009)

So... hab mir jetzt mal Sleeve bestellt. 20m Weiss und 20m Grand Bleu. Man weiss ja nie wie viel ich so falsch mache. Damit kann ich ja auch S-ATA-Kabel sleeven oder? Und das Kabel meiner Maus/Tastatur und sowas auch oder? 

Macht von euch eigentlich jemand bei Folding@Home mit?


Edit: Wir haben zu Hause - glaube ich zumindest - Digitalen Fernseh-Anschluss. Was für eine TV-Karte würde ich benötigen, um das digitale Fernsehen zu schauen? Wir beziehen das über eine Sateliten-Schüssel auf dem Dach. Da ich keinen TV hab, und keine Lust/kein Bedarf drauf hab mir einen zu kaufen, dachte ich halt an eine TV-Karte :>


----------



## Rethelion (19. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So... hab mir jetzt mal Sleeve bestellt. 20m Weiss und 20m Grand Bleu. Man weiss ja nie wie viel ich so falsch mache. Damit kann ich ja auch S-ATA-Kabel sleeven oder? Und das Kabel meiner Maus/Tastatur und sowas auch oder?



Meinst du ein SATA-Daten oder ein SATA-Stromkabel?
Strom dürfest du damit schaffen, vorausgesetzt du sleevst jede Ader einzeln. Für das Datenkabel brauchst aber nen breiteren Sleeve.


----------



## Niranda (19. November 2009)

war das Asoriel? Bzgl Logitech Z5500? oder Sora? oO
KA.. eienr von euch beiden... was hast du an den logitech support geschrieben, dass sie dir ne neue Anlage schicken?^^
Und wo finde ich zum Teufel diese Seriennummer? xD


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Meinst du ein SATA-Daten oder ein SATA-Stromkabel?
> Strom dürfest du damit schaffen, vorausgesetzt du sleevst jede Ader einzeln. Für das Datenkabel brauchst aber nen breiteren Sleeve.




Das mit dem Stromkabel wird schon klappen, ich meinte jetzt das Datenkabel. Dann muss ich dafür noch extra SATA-Sleeve bestellen oder was? :>


----------



## Kyragan (19. November 2009)

Schonmal n Sata-Datenkabel in der Größe eines Gehäuselüfterstromkabels gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132854
Funktionieren die Links? Und kann man dem Typen das Ding überhaupt anbieten? Beim Mainboard bin ich mir mal so gar nich sicher. :x


----------



## Vaishyana (19. November 2009)

Für lieber ein Asus Board reinpacken. Meine persönliche Meinung.

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...6&agid=1305 z.B.

Edit: Am Lüfter lässt sich sicherlich auch noch sparen, und dann ist die 5850 auch bei deiner Zusammenstellung und dem Preisbudget des Rechners von ihm mit drin.


----------



## Rethelion (19. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stromkabel wird schon klappen, ich meinte jetzt das Datenkabel. Dann muss ich dafür noch extra SATA-Sleeve bestellen oder was? :>


--> http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sl...ata-schwarz.htm


----------



## Soramac (19. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> war das Asoriel? Bzgl Logitech Z5500? oder Sora? oO
> KA.. eienr von euch beiden... was hast du an den logitech support geschrieben, dass sie dir ne neue Anlage schicken?^^
> Und wo finde ich zum Teufel diese Seriennummer? xD




Ich wars,

um was gehts denn genau?

Versteh deine Frage grad net richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2009)

Sie will wissen was du Logitech damals in der Mail geschrieben hast und wo man die Seriennummber vom Z5500 findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, MS Office 2010 gibt es jetzt als Beta zum Download, ich habs mir mal runtegeladen und installiere gerade... mal sehen wie das so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2009)

_Zufällig jemand ne Canon EOS 1000D oder ne Canon EOS 450D zuhause oder kennt sich aus?

Mich würd mal interessieren ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt - immherin kriegt man ja eine 1000D + Objektiv für weniger als die 450D ohne Objektiv..nur wenn man mit der 450D schon ohne Objektiv gute Fotos machen kann wäre das ne Überlegung wert.. _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Übrigens, MS Office 2010 gibt es jetzt als Beta zum Download, ich habs mir mal runtegeladen und installiere gerade... mal sehen wie das so ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst ja sagen wie es so ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. November 2009)

Ich hab dort angerufen und die Nummer die hinten auf dem Subwoofer steht bereit gehalten, siehe hier: PID oder S/N: Die PID wird derzeit auf allen aktuellen Logitech-Produkten verwendet und ersetzt das ältere Seriennummer-System (S/N). Abhängig von der Produktfamilie kann die PID oder S/N zwischen 4 und 11 Stellen aufweisen (z. B. "LZ547BJ" bei G-7 Gaming Mouse).

Wo du die anderen Nummer findest, siehst du hier: Klick!

Und ich habe dort angerufen, ist immer die beste möglichkeit.

Ist bei dir etwas kaputt gegangen?


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2009)

So, ich habs mir mal ein bisschen angeschaut, viel neues ist mir aber bisher nicht aufgefallen. Ein neues animiertes Bild beim Start und eine bisschen schönere Oberfläche.
Was neues an Funktionalität da ist schau ich mir die Tage mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. November 2009)

lad mir auch gerade die Beta.

Borderlands finde ich immer noch genial. Bin jetzt Level12, hab ordentliche Wummen und kann mit nem schicken Auto rumheizen. Tolles Spiel, genau das was ich wollte!


----------



## Mikroflame (19. November 2009)

In der Werbung ist ja von einigen Billionen waffen die rede. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Oder stimmt das wirklich?

Borderlands klingt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich interressant.. Könnte man evtl auf ner Lan zocken.. Mal anschauen,gibts ne Demo?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ahja,noch was anderes.. http://www.herrklompen.com/assets/pluginda...dentraining.pdf das Bild ganz unten.. Mein Bruder löchert mich ziemlich aus , franz. Revolution ist aber schon etwas lange her und Karikaturen sind auch nie mein Ding gewesen.. Kann es wer ganz Grob deuten? Um was es überhaupt geht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Merci, Fala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. November 2009)

Naja die Karikatur spielt auf die wachsende Entchristianisierung in Frankreich 1791-94 an. Damals wurde u.a. die Kriche enteignet, eine neue, reformierte Kirche und später dann der "Kult des höchsten Wesens" (eine Idee Robespierres) eingeführt, auf die alle französischen Geistlichen einen Eid schwören mussten. Wer sich dagegen verweigerte, dessen Berufsausübung wurde zunächst untersagt und später wurden teilweise gar Geistliche ermordet (la grande terreur) weil sie keinen Schwur leisten wollte. Also allgemein auch eine Anspielung auf die "Demokratie" in Frankreich.


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> In der Werbung ist ja von einigen Billionen waffen die rede. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Oder stimmt das wirklich?
> 
> Borderlands klingt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich interressant.. Könnte man evtl auf ner Lan zocken.. Mal anschauen,gibts ne Demo?
> 
> ...


Naja. Es gibt bis auf Endbosse keine vorgefertigten Loots. Die Waffen werden Random generiert. Im Grunde gibts also wirklich so viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw Billy Talent war allererste Sahne. Die Stimmung war der Hammer und die Band war sau gut drauf. Gern wieder <3
Dafür wird mir mein Nacken morgen melden, wie gut ich dabei war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

hm, borderlands... vllt sollt ichs doch mal testen.. aber dann schaff ich meine projekte nich.. also lass ichs xD


----------



## Asoriel (20. November 2009)

Ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass es "nur" ca. 500.000 Waffen sind. Dass sie random generiert werden kann natürlich auch sein.

Insgesammt ist das Spiel echt super! Lohnt sich definitv. CO-OP werde ich die Tage auch testen, macht sicher mächtig Spaß.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

Hm...
http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2488

den kaufen? (hat 1500mAH) oder doch lieber sunn chinading mit 1900mAH für 10€ bei ebay? xD


----------



## poTTo (20. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zufällig jemand ne Canon EOS 1000D oder ne Canon EOS 450D zuhause oder kennt sich aus?
> 
> Mich würd mal interessieren ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt - immherin kriegt man ja eine 1000D + Objektiv für weniger als die 450D ohne Objektiv..nur wenn man mit der 450D schon ohne Objektiv gute Fotos machen kann wäre das ne Überlegung wert.. _




heyho, also ich hab einfach mal nen text aus nem DSLR Forum gecopypasted :

_Erst mal zu den Unterschieden zwischen der 450D und 1000D:

Die 450D kostet ca. 80 Euro mehr und bietet dafür:

- 12 statt 10 MP (vernachlässigbar) 
- etwas größerer Sucher (ist angenehm) 
- zusätzlich Spotmessung (sehr gut!) 
- Tonwertprioritätsmodus (damit helle Flächen auf dem Foto nicht so leicht überstrahlen -> funktioniert recht gut) 
- 3" TFT statt 2,5" (fällt auch positiv auf, obwohl die Auflösung nicht höher ist) 
- etwas bessere Serienbildleistung 
- unerheblich schwerer 


Wenn es Dir nicht auf jeden einzelnen Euro ankommt, dann würde ich persönlich wieder die 450D anstatt der 1000D nehmen._

Das spiegelt auch meine  Meinung wieder, knipse aktuell noch mit ner Lumix FZ30 aber die soll im nächsten Jahr durch eine 450D dann erlöst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2009)

Gibt es bei Assassin's Creed irgendwo eine 'Vollbild' Option und ich finde sie nicht?
Im moment habe ich nämlich ein kleines Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weiß nicht wie ich's wegkrieg...


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Danke :-)

Jetzt muss ich nur wissen ob die "Body"-Version reicht oder ob unbedingt ein Objektiv für den Anfang dabei sein muss..

Magst mir mal den Link zum Forum geben? :-)

_


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Alt + Enter @ Vollbildmodus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2009)

Ach verdammt... ich sollte nicht versuchen früh morgens, kurz nach'm aufstehen irgendwas zu machen... danke dir!


----------



## poTTo (20. November 2009)

dforum.net

ist die URL. Und nur der Body wird dir net reichen, weil ja kein Objektiv dabei ist. Das kit reicht meist net aus. Um ein wenig zoomen zu können, musst schonmal ein 200 Objektiv dazu bestellen. Die Kits habe meist nur eine Range von 35-55mm, das ist nicht grad viel. 70-200mm  (o.ä) sollte man für weitere Aufnahmen schon haben. Ne DSLR ist halt ein teures Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Danke , und ja - natürlich einmal was richtiges kaufen als am falschen Ende zu sparen.. :-)


-----




Falls jemand nen großen TV für "wenig" Geld sucht , bei Quelle gibts grad nen Philips 52PFL5604H für ~700&#8364;..

Klick mich!

Bei Geizhals ab ~1080&#8364;..





/Edit : Okay , ausverkauft _


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

Schaut doch bei verlockenden Schnäppchen erstmal auf Meta-Preisvergleich.de ...
da werden die Ergebnisse mehrerer Preissuchmaschinen ausgewertet und meist ist was gleichteures/billigeres dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>> http://meta-preisvergleich.de/index.cgi?su...=12587209275901


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Sag mal paini du bist nicht sehr entscheidungsfreudig oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xbox...ne TV...ne Laptop...ne Kamera! ;D


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Oder man schaut einfach beim guten alten Geizhals,Idealo usw.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : 

Wird nach Weihnachten alles zusammen gekauft Kyra :-) 

Ich schau mich nurnoch um was sich am ehesten lohnt bzw. das ich alles holen kann und trotzdem im Budget bleibe.. :] _


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Oder man schaut einfach beim guten alten Geizhals,Idealo usw..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Nach meinen Erfahrungen her war Meta-Preis immer etwas billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Was für ein Ort..richtig richtig geil.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Das ist aber kein Foto ausseme Real leben oder? Wenn ja ist es bestimmt aufgearbeitet - aber sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (20. November 2009)

Bild-Orientierung:  1
Datum der Aufnahme:  2008:11:07 08:26:00
Modell der Kamera:  Canon EOS 40D
Benutzte Software:  Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 Macintosh
Belichtungszeit:  0,02026
F-Zahl:  11,3137
ISO-Wert:  100
Linsenbrennweite:  10

Laut opera.. Also wohl ein wenig Aufbearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Doch ist es..ist in Auckland (Neuseeland) :]

Und ja , es ist bearbeitet :]_


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

irgend sunn spaßt war an meinem arbeits-pc dran... zwar mit seinem login, aber trotzdem hab ich in firefox und IE dieses dumme yahoo-search. einzig opera ist nicht befallen.

Es ist nichts installiert und in der config (firefox: config:about) ist nichts eingetragen.
Neuinstallation der Anwendung (FF) bringt absolut nix... ständig werde ich bei 404 errors auf die yahoo-suche weitergeleitet.. kann mitn firefox nimmer debuggen >__<"

Hat da jmd nen ansatz? :O

Nira =/


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Man kriegt dieses Kit derzeit für 479€ bei Saturn und wenn man seine alte Cam vorbeibringt und abgibt kriegt man 100€ Rabatt = 379€..menno.. o_o_


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Mit der Karte hier ( *Klick* ) kann ich doch Digitales-Satelliten-Fernsehen am Rechner schauen, oder? Also dieser mit ner Schüssel auf dem Dach.


----------



## timm3h! (20. November 2009)

kurze frage an euch, würde gerne meine alte 200gb IDE platte komplett leermachen aber wie genau mache ich das? habe keine windwos cd mit der ich einfach neuinstallieren kann... möchte sie evtl als 2. platte mit reinnehmen später.    geht das irgentwie beim booten mit befehlen?


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mit der Karte hier ( *Klick* ) kann ich doch Digitales-Satelliten-Fernsehen am Rechner schauen, oder? Also dieser mit ner Schüssel auf dem Dach.


_Jup ,  kannst du :]_


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Hmm... dann wäre das eventuell eine Überlegung wert, mir das zu Weihnachten zu kaufen. Nur hab ich zuhause bestimmt seit 2 Jahren kein TV mehr geschaut, und weiss nicht, ob ich es dann tun werde. Und ~75€ sind auch nicht grade wenig :/

Wäre das denn akzeptable Qualität, also würde nicht pixelig auf 1680x1050 aussehen? Kenn mich da so überhaupt nicht aus :>


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Kenn mich mit so Karten leider auch nicht aus :<

Gibt aber auch billigere die TipTop sein sollen..schau einfach mal weiter :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Es gibt nicht zufällig ein Forum für sowas, oder? Ich habs im Hifi-Forum versucht, aber da war ich wohl ein bisschen verkehrt.

Irgendwie komisch, das Netzteil (CoolerMaster Silent Pro 500W) gibts nicht mehr bei Mindfactory, dafür ein anderes - welches ich denke mal besser ist - für weniger Geld. Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ding? Scheint ja irgendwie ein Angebot zu sein und ich weiss nicht wie lange die so dauern. Hier der Link: *Klick*


----------



## Mikroflame (20. November 2009)

Hm, sieht es immer so abgehackt aus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AA sind im Catalyst Control Center auf Maximum, AF auch auf 16x ,Adaptives AA ist auch auf Qualität.

Auflösung ist zwar nicht die höchste,aber mein 15,6" Lappymonitor gibt nicht mehr her. Aber scheint nicht daran zu liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (20. November 2009)

schau mal hier shefa http://www.sat-ulc.eu/ulc/forumdisplay.php?f=738


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Danke für den Link, werd mich da dann mal anmelden und schauen was da so schönes gibt :>


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2009)

Falls du was schönes findest kannst du es gerne hier posten, ich nämlich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer DVB-S Karte (oder noch besser USB-Box) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Mit externen hat ich schonmal was *hust*. 

Laut dem Forum, soll das hier ( *Klick* ) die beste USB-Lösung sein. Preis find ich auch i.O.

Edit: Oder die hier, die hat h.264-Codec, und DVB-S2 ( *Klick* )


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2009)

Die klingt interessant, ja... nur die negativen Bewertungen auf Geizhals machen mich etwas skeptisch...
Und laut den technischen Daten ist die wohl auch nicht 64bit kompatibel : /


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Hat zufällig einer von euch ICQ7..?


----------



## Xerivor (20. November 2009)

gibts das schon


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Joa, testversion.

Edit: Klick


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man kriegt dieses Kit derzeit für 479€ bei Saturn und wenn man seine alte Cam vorbeibringt und abgibt kriegt man 100€ Rabatt = 379€..menno.. o_o_


_Boah das ist echt mies..ich glaub ich muss schonmal ganz zufällig 379€ von meiner Knete vom Vatti einfordern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## aseari (20. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hat zufällig einer von euch ICQ7..?


Ja, ich. Was möchstest du denn?


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

wie bekomme ich denn die Einstellung aus, dass ich bei spielen nicht mehr auf "beschäftigt" wechsel? Da höre ich nie wenn jemand schreibt un so oft schaue ich nicht aufn Desktop.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

Bzgl Borderlands:
Ist die deutsche version dolle cutted?^^


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, hab ne Englische. Englisch best!

<3 CL4PTRP!


----------



## Soramac (20. November 2009)

Bestell dir das Spiel aus Österreich ungeschnitten über gamesonly

Kannst dir alle Spiele ungeschnitten holen. Deutschland hat schon oft genug gesagt, das es verboten ist und den Händlern sagt, sie sollen keine Spiele nach Deutschland versenden aber .. naja.


----------



## Asoriel (20. November 2009)

geht so. Also ich hab die Deutsche, ist an sich noch in Ordnung. Hab aber kA ob meine Uncut ist. Auf jeden Fall hab ich schon diverse Körperteile fliegen sehen und auch Köpfe kann man wegballern. Blut spritzt angemessen, nicht übertrieben viel aber es passt. Gegner kannst du verbrennen, mit Säure baden etc. und man sieht doch alles recht detailliert. Also sehr viel kann nicht geschnitten sein.


edit: Infos zur Zensierung bei Gamezone: http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=76761

Mir scheint ich habe eine Uncut.


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2009)

Ja, daß scheint mir auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was du da nämlich beschreibst gibt es in Deutschland nämlich ganz bestimmt nicht. Da fliegen keine Körperteile, da spritzt maximal ein bisschen Blut, wenn überhaupt.
Du hast wahrscheinlich eine Version aus Österreich, wie mir scheint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. November 2009)

habs bei uns im Drogeriemarkt Müller gekauft. Schaut auch ganz normal aus die Hülle, naja, freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (20. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich denn die Einstellung aus, dass ich bei spielen nicht mehr auf "beschäftigt" wechsel? Da höre ich nie wenn jemand schreibt un so oft schaue ich nicht aufn Desktop.


Ähm, gute Frage... Keine Ahnung... Google mal das Problem.. Oder schau mal, wie das bei ICQ6 geht.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Ist ja gar nichts lost heut Abend....

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unter "Statusoption" findet man das ganze bei ICQ 6.5


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Du kennst komische Leute. Wie kann man Dosenbier mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Naja doch, trink ich aber auch gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2009)

Gar nicht, das ist wie Wein im Tetrapak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

War mal ne Spontanidee von ihm, als wir neulich zu 2012 im Kino bei einer Werbung gehört haben  "Liebe gibt es nicht in Dosen" und so dusselig wie man betrunken manchmal ist, riefen wir beide laut "Doch gibt es" und daher sein Name.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Naja doch, trink ich aber auch gerne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lieber Trinke ich Wasser, als Dosen Bier xD


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Nu habts euch nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bier ist Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. November 2009)

also ich finde auch nichts schlimmes an nem Dosenbier (ab und an wohlgemerkt!). Ansonsten geht nichts über ein gutes Weizen.


Zu Borderlands: Bin mittlerweile Level 20, hab das Spiel so einigermaßen verstanden, Nine Toes und Sledge gekillt und bin im nächsten Außenposten. Für heute soll aber gut sein. Aber absolut tolles Spiel, gefällt mir gut.

Bzgl. Cut/Uncut: Hab nochmal darauf geachtet, und bei mir fliegen doch recht häufig Körperteile rum. Mir scheint ich hab die Uncut.


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Dunkles vom Fass > all!
Das einzige Dosenbier, dass mir geschmeckt hat war n dänisches Lagerbier mit 10% Alk in der 1L-Dose. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. November 2009)

Passt aber auf, wenn ihr Dosen-Bier in Amerika kauft, das kann manchmal  nach Fleisch oder Sonstige unangenehme Geschmacksrichtung im Mund lecker schmecken :>


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2009)

Na wenns lecker schmeckt, und nicht giftig ist - wo ist das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2009)

Ich hab auch die Uncut-Version von Borderlands erwischt, scheint mir zumindest so. Aber das Spiel macht wirklich Laune, bin Level 14 und würde am liebsten das ganze Wochenende durchspielen :>


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Passt aber auf, wenn ihr Dosen-Bier in Amerika kauft, das kann manchmal  nach Fleisch oder Sonstige unangenehme Geschmacksrichtung im Mund lecker schmecken :>


Amerikanisches Bier ist eh egal ob ausm Fass aus der Flasche oder aus der Dose, schmeckt immer Scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. November 2009)

Es schmeckt einfach nicht wirklich gut, da die Jungs eh nicht so viel dort drüben vertragen, muss das Bier anscheinend net so gut schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

wer so ein Bier getrunken hat, wird kein anderes mehr wollen xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2009)

Schraubverschluss Oo
Was anders : Ich brauche neue Ohrhörer, meine Creative In-Ear geben langsam den Geist auf... die drei finde ich schonmal recht interesannt :

Sony MDR EX 500
Ultimate Ears Super.fi 5
Sennheiser CX 550

Mir ist vorallem ein gutes Noise-Cancelling wichtig, bei den Sony steht leider nicht dran wie gut sie isolieren... 
Hat vielleicht jemand eines der drei bzw. kann mir andere emfehlen? Unter 100 Euro bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

Das ist auch keine Mini Flasche wie du sie in jedem laden um die ecke findest, das ich so weit ich mich erinnern kann 1liter Flasche, das Bier ist extrem stark und ist in Amerika sehr Beliebte in den Ghetto Viertel, da es sehr billig ist!!


----------



## Asoriel (20. November 2009)

Shefanix so gehts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welche Klasse spielst denn?


----------



## Shefanix (21. November 2009)

Ich spiele diese Frau, hab den Namen der Klasse grad vergessen :>


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2009)

was benutzt die hauptsächlich für Waffen? Machts Spaß mit der Klasse?

Hab gestern noch auf 21 gelevelt, ich bin der Krieger (?) der die Geschützturme aufstellt, also der Schwarze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab mal den Jäger ausprobiert. Der macht zwar fast alles mit einem Schuss platt aber bei großen Gruppen ists extrem schwierig. Ist wohl eher ne CO-OP Klasse.


----------



## Shefanix (21. November 2009)

Ich benutze eigentlich fast ausschließlich Sniper und Schrotflinten. Die Klasse macht extrem Spaß, besonders das Phasenwandeln. Ich hau auch fast alles mit einem Schuss um, und bei größeren Gruppen wirds dann ein wenig... kniffelig :>

Da rumdüsen mit den Fahrzeugen macht auch irgendwie Spaß, man kann einfach über alles und jeden drüber brettern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts schon was neues wegen Mainboard? Wollt die Tage nämlich eigentlich alles bestellen was noch fehlt, und da muss ich halt wissen ob ich jetzt ein Mainboard mit in den Warenkorb leg oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2009)

ja, das wollte ich noch sagen...er wird es am Montag verschicken, ich schätz also, dass es Dienstag oder Mittwoch bei mir ankommt falls du dich bis dahin noch gedulden magst.

Wenn ich meinen Geschützturm aufbau regeneriert er mir 5% HP pro Sekunde und bildet einen Schutzwall. Das ist in engen Kämpfen super.


----------



## Shefanix (21. November 2009)

Ich denke mal bis dahin werde ich mich noch gedulden können. 

Das mit dem Geschützturm klingt interessant, ich glaube ich teste mal die Klasse aus :>


----------



## Niranda (21. November 2009)

ich hab nen avi film aufm USB Stick und den hab ich an meinen fernseher gestöpselt... spielt es zwar ab
aber es ruckelt =/

ob das am format liegt oder doch eher am USB stick und dessen übertragungsraten?
der lädt und lädt und dann macht der ne pause und dann lädt der wieder usw...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2009)

es liegt wohl am USB stick und dessen Übertragungsraten, hab das selbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. November 2009)

Selbst wenn der USB stick nur übertragungsraten von 1MB hätte, sollte es reichen.
Zumindestens ruckelten damals die Fernsehsendungen auch nicht wie die Hölle und da war es sicher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hab ich einen falschen Gedankengang?


----------



## Niranda (21. November 2009)

also das video ist in 720p avi kontainer, wie decodiert weiß ich nicht.. ^.-

blurays jagen aber mit 30mb/s durch


----------



## Rethelion (21. November 2009)

I will heim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau wie gestern sitz ich noch mit nem Kollegen beim Kunden und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht; das ist ein tolles Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2009)

munterts dich auf wenn ich dir sage, dass ich meinen Sofa genieße? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> munterts dich auf wenn ich dir sage, dass ich meinen Sofa genieße?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mich würds aufmuntern wenn dein TV oder PC kaputt geht, alles andere missfällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. bin immer noch beim Kunden und alles wird immer verwirrender...
Eigtl wollten wir nur den Exchange umziehen, dann konnten wir keine Mails mehr empfangen und beim Absender kam jedes mal nur "Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender".
Unter received by stand der Name des alten Exchange; den haben wir abgeschalten und jetzt komme nur noch komische Meldungen. Einmal "received by 10.x.x.x, was ka eigtl. eine Private IP wäre, und dann "received bei pustefix159", was mir mal gar nichts sagt und auch eine 172er IP hat.

Ich bin hier eindeutig am falschen Ort...


----------



## Shefanix (21. November 2009)

Mir ergehts auch nicht viel besser... da will ich grad gemütlich einen Film schauen, starte und merke dann, dass ich ja garnichts zu knabbern hier hab. Filme gucken ohne Snacks geht einfach nicht :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der USB stick nur übertragungsraten von 1MB hätte, sollte es reichen.
> Zumindestens ruckelten damals die Fernsehsendungen auch nicht wie die Hölle und da war es sicher weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab aber den USB stick nicht wie nira an dem Fernseher geschlossen sonder an einem DVD Player mit USB slot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab dann nach 2 Tag herumprobieren es Bleibeben lassen, und die Filme lieber auf die PS3 geladen und von dort aus abgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2009)

Shefanix stimmt, das ist nervig. Hab mich an sich auch auf einen schönen Fernsehabend gefreut, aber im TV kam ja nix tolles und nen gescheiten Film hab ich z.Zt. nicht da, bzw. die kenn ich schon alle. Ich muss mal wieder DVD/BluRay kaufen gehen.

Ich bin zwar kein Fan davon aber bei uns gibts SAW I-V in ner Box für 22€, das ist ein ordentlicher Preis finde ich für 5 DVDs.


----------



## Shefanix (21. November 2009)

An der Zahl von Filmen scheiterts bei mir immerhin nicht. Hab noch so 5 - 10 Blu-Ray's hier rumfliegen, die alle noch geguckt werden wohl. Wie praktisch das ist, wenn man ab und zu in einer Videothek aushilft.

Grad Nacht im Museum 2 geschaut, ist nicht schlecht finde ich. Jetzt kommt Terminator - Die Erlösung.

SAW I - V für den Preis ist wirklich top. Leider hab ich alle Teile gesehen.


----------



## Soramac (21. November 2009)

Gute Filme die ihr Euch anscahuen könnt ist 96 Hours, Mirrors und Bank Job. Werde mir morgen im Kino 2012 anschauen.

Wobei Mirrors nichts für schwache Nerven ist.


----------



## Kyragan (21. November 2009)

Gran Torino.

Sau gute Schauspieler, tolles Drehbuch, toll erzählte Handlung.
Allerdings nur auf englisch empfehlenswert. In egal welcher anderen Sprache werden die Charaktere einfach nich gut genug eingefangen. Lohnt aber in jedem Fall!


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2009)

jetzt wo du es sagst...Gran Torino hab ich hier noch eingeschweißt auf DVD, hab ich irgendwie ganz vergessen. Muss ich mir mal anschauen.

Ansonsten: Italian Job ist gut, kenn ich aber. Ebenso 96 Hours. Mirrors sagst mir nichts.


----------



## Kyragan (21. November 2009)

Schau ihn dir auf jeden Fall an. Meines Erachtens der beste Film 2008 und einer der besten der letzten Jahre. Großes Kino!


----------



## Soramac (21. November 2009)

Gran Torino ist wirklich ein spitzen Film. 

Die beste Szene: 

Was gibts da zu klotzen, Opa?

 - Was habt Ihr Bimbos vor?

Bimbos?

Was

Was?

Zu geil ^^


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2009)

_Wer auf Horror/Abmetzel-Horro&Psysho-Horror steht : The Unborn , Drag me to Hell , Orphan das Weisenkind , REC° (muss man drauf stehen) , Broken (recht hart / Low-Budget Produktion) , Haus der Tausend Leichen , Wrong Turn 1,2,3 , Hostel 1&2 usw..einfach nachfragen wenn nochmehr gesucht werden - ist mein Genre :]


Nicht nach "Gutheitsgrad" geordnet.. _


----------



## Shefanix (22. November 2009)

Schreib mal noch mehr, von denen kenn ich schon alle :/


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2009)

_Psycho? Abmetztel? "Normal"? :]_


----------



## Asoriel (22. November 2009)

Wrong Turn hab ich auch schon gesehen, ziemlich irre. Solche Filme sind eher nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Shefanix (22. November 2009)

Mir egal was, ich liebe das Genre einfach nur :>


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2009)

_Den ersten? Gibt ja 3 - sind alle genau nach meinem Geschmack.. _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2009)

Meine auch nicht ich kuck mehr Kriegs filme (ich kann euch Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder empfehlen Klicken) oder so Action wie Bad boys,Terminator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2009)

_@Shefa : 

Frontiers
Carver
Martyrs
Inside
Manhunt
The Grudge 1&2&3

fallen mir jetzt so so ein.. _


----------



## Niranda (22. November 2009)

Manhunt (spiel) ist einfach nur... dämlicher als doom 3 xD


----------



## Shefanix (22. November 2009)

The Grudge 1 & 2 sowie Manhunt hab ich gesehen, die andern sagen mir nichts. Mal bisschen rumgucken was die Trailer so sagen :>

Grad bestellt: *Klick* und *Klick*


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2009)

_Nice Nice ;-)

The Grudge 3 ist auch in Ordnung  - obwohl 1 der beste ist..

/Edit : Achja..The Hills have Eyes 1-3 sind auch nicht schlecht.. _


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRn7MzM_D6A

200 Programme... dachte der iMac schmiert gleich ab.


----------



## Asoriel (22. November 2009)

Shefanix was versteckt sich hinter dem ersten Link? Ich seh nur den Kühler.

Bei Wrong Turn hab ich den ersten gesehen.


Soramac das sind ja "nur" Fenster. Das schafft auch jeder Windows-PC mit ähnlicher Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. November 2009)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit n Heimkinosystem gekauft?
Sprich DVD-Player(mit Radio! wichtig :X) mit 5.1-Boxen? Am liebsten kleine Lautsprecher.
Das ganze ist für meine Eltern, die sich überlegen passend zu Weihnachten was in die Richtung zu zulegen, weil die alte Anlage doch schon recht alt ist und n paar Macken hat.
Preisrahmen... ka ich denke ~300€ dürfens sein. Wieviel genau, müsst ich noch mal abklären. Die Firma ist relativ egal, hauptsache das Ding leistet was fürs Geld.


----------



## Shefanix (22. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix was versteckt sich hinter dem ersten Link? Ich seh nur den Kühler.




Das hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a271143.html

Hab das letzte bei Mindfactory bekommen, gibts da jetzt nicht mehr :>


----------



## Vaishyana (22. November 2009)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/22/84k.png

Hat die Grafikkarte etwa keine Sensoren für die Temperaturmessung?


----------



## Rethelion (22. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/11/22/84k.png
> 
> Hat die Grafikkarte etwa keine Sensoren für die Temperaturmessung?



Um welche Karte gehts? 
Manche Karten haben nämlich keinen Sensor, wie z.B. Onboardkarten.


----------



## Shefanix (22. November 2009)

Steht doch unten "X1600 Series". Ich denke die hat einfach keinen Sensor :>


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2009)

Eben 2012 im Kino geschaut, ansich von den Effekten kein schlechter Film, nur die Geschichte vom Film ist naja..hätte besesr sein können, aber wirklich ein genialer Film.


----------



## Asoriel (22. November 2009)

die Ultimate von Sapphire hat keinen Sensor. Meine x1650Pro hatte einen.


----------



## Rethelion (22. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Steht doch unten "X1600 Series". Ich denke die hat einfach keinen Sensor :>



Ah hab ich nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. November 2009)

Danke. 2012 habe ich auch schon geschaut - letze Woche. War auch etwas übertrieben aber die Effekte waren ok. 

Kennt jemand von euch ein simples Programm um .avi Videos in mp3 umzuwandeln? Möchte meine XFire Videos auf Youtube hochladen, bekomme aber Fehlermeldung.

Edit: Bild zum Fehler http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/1577/unbenanntwa.jpg


----------



## Kyragan (22. November 2009)

mp3 sind audio only. Wird dir bei Videos nich viel bringen. Youtubevideos haben das Format .flv .
Da müsste es eigentlich ne Menge Freeware Converter für geben.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. November 2009)

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen? Sonst werd ich nachher nachm Raid mal etwas googlen. ^^


----------



## Desdinova (23. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Habt ihr da Empfehlungen? Sonst werd ich nachher nachm Raid mal etwas googlen. ^^



Das hier ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2009)

Übrigens eine kleine Anekdote aus dem Seminarfach-Unterricht von heute:

2 Leute wollten mit Beamer und Powerpoint arbeiten...unsere Schul-PCs die an den Beamern hängen laufen auf Windows 2000

1. Versuch:
Powerpoint mit Schul-PC öffnen -> Format .pptx (Vista) wird nicht unterstützt

Zum "Glück" hatte der andere seinen Laptop dabei...Laptop wird gestartet, Powerpoint geöffnet...leider haben wir die Rechnung ohne Medion gemacht. Die haben nämlich irgendwie vergessen, einen Anschluss für einen Bildschirm zu verbauen *g*


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Eben 2012 im Kino geschaut, ansich von den Effekten kein schlechter Film, nur die Geschichte vom Film ist naja..hätte besesr sein können, aber wirklich ein genialer Film.



Hab den auch am Freitag geschaut, aber bis auf die tollen Effekte (nagut die Action war net schlecht) hat er mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Die Geschichte war irgendwie total doof und schlecht umgesetzt.

Fazit: Nett anzusehen, aber im Vergleich zu "The Day After Tomorrow" nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Rethelion (23. November 2009)

Zu der Geschichte fällt mir grad was aus meinem Ex-Schulleben ein; wir sollten in Wirtschaft ein Referat halten und hatten wirklich null Bock. Also haben wir die Präsentation als .odt gespeichert, weil wir wussten dass Powerpoint damit nichts anfangen kann.
Beim nächsten Versuch hab ich dann Maus und Tastatur-Kabel(PS2) vertauscht und daraufhin ist der Rechner beim POST hängen geblieben.
Ende der Geschichte, wir mussten das Referat nicht halten und haben ne mündl. 1 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Techn. Frage:
Thermalright IFX-14 oder Thermalright True?


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2009)

Ihr habt tolle Lehrer... bei uns würde es da 'Tja, wenn ihr vorher nicht geschaut habt ob es geht ist das euer Problem (-> 6)' heissen...


----------



## Rethelion (23. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ihr habt tolle Lehrer... bei uns würde es da 'Tja, wenn ihr vorher nicht geschaut habt ob es geht ist das euer Problem (-> 6)' heissen...



Das würde es bei uns auf der Berufsschule auch heissen, aber am Gymnasium hatte einfach keiner Ahnung von PCs; da wurde auch schon ein Techniker zum Anschliesen des TVs geholt.
Der Lehrer hatte eh keine Ahnung, da stand am Bildschirm Keyboard Error und er ist nicht 
Auf die Idee gekommen mal die Verkabelung zu überprüfen, stattdessen hat er ein Netzwerkkabel hochgehalten und sich gefragt wo das hingehört.


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2009)

Ist bei uns nicht anders, aber trotzdem sind die so drauf...
Was aber auch echt schlimm ist : wir haben seit ein paar Monaten in vielen Räumen echt tolle FullHD-Beamer an der Decke hängen, aber kein Lehrer benutzt sie... die schieben dann immer noch den 10 Jahre alten Fernsehwagen mit der uralt-Röhre rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

als ich bei uns an den Schulen (riesen Gebäude mit TG, WG, BTG, ettliche Berufsfachschulen etc.) war, war ich echt erstaunt. Jedes Klassenzimmer in den 3 Gymnasien ist mit einem Elmo ausgestattet und dann kommt via Beamer das Bild an die Wand. Da benutzt wohl kaum mehr einer die Tafel.  (Link zu einem Elmo). Sind tolle Geräte. Keine Ahnung was das für Beamer sind, auf jeden Fall werden sie wohl fast immer benutzt, da es auch für die Lehrer angenehmer ist auf ein Papier zu schreiben.


Gestern hab ich noch ordentlich LEDs und sonstige Bauteile bestellt um den Fader zu löten. Am Samstag hab ich meinem Nachbarn auch Borderlands aufgeschwatzt, heute Abend wird CO-OP getestet.


edit: Rethelion - True was? True Black? Ganz ehrlich aber: Weder noch. Um den Preis lieber ein Megahalems oder Mugen mit anständigen Lüftern.

Roccat bringt ne neue Maus raus, find ich absolut super!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kone fand ich optisch nicht überragend, die Kova ist einfach nur genial!


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Was heisst bringt raus, die gibts doch schon oder nicht? :>


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Kova-Performan...2632&sr=8-1

Jep, die gibt sschon.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Argh ich hab mir meine mittlere Maustaste geschrottet und offensichtlich kann man die MX518 nicht auseinanderschrauben -.-

Edit: Ist eh wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es klappert wundervoll in der Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

okay, gibts wohl schon. Wird vielleicht meine nächste Maus, muss mal Testberichte lesen. Ansonsten gefällt mir auch die G500 sehr gut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Ich find die häßlich... so kantig, kühl... ich mag es lieber elegant und Formschön... eine Maus muss wie eine hübsche Lady sein... kurvig und grifffest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt die Kova überhaupt nicht. Irgendwie zu viele Ecken und Kante, und sieht aus wie so ein "Panzer". Meine Kone ist mir schon richtig ans Herz gewachsen <3

Wäre es schlau/dumm wenn ich jetzt 175€ habe, mir einfach nur einen i5 zu kaufen, und dann wenn ich genügend geld hab ein Mainboard, und dann DDR3-RAM? Obwohl, irgendwie auch ziemlich dämlich :/


Btw, meine neue PC-Ecke ist endlich fertig, schön viel Platz mit so einem 200cm breiten Tisch :>

Bin glaub erstmal weg, Borderlands zocken. Macht einfach nur Spaß das Spiel ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (23. November 2009)

also ich hab die Kone und die gefällt mir persönlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie liegt einfach besser in der Hand , obwohl die neue viel billiger ist.


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Die neue Roccat Maus find ich ziemlich schick muss ich mal so sagen. Mir gefällt das Design. Besteht immer noch die Frage ob sie auch hält was sie verspricht. Bis zu ner neuen Maus hab ich Gott sei Dank noch ne Weile Zeit. Meine Razor Copperhead hält noch ne ganze Weile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

So mal gucken ob ich meine mittlere Maustaste mit Alleskleber und Tesafilm reparieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: weiß jemand wie lange UHU Alleskleber zum trocknen braucht oder wie man Flüssigkleber schneller trocknen lassen kann? ^^


----------



## Rethelion (23. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Rethelion - True was? True Black? Ganz ehrlich aber: Weder noch. Um den Preis lieber ein Megahalems oder Mugen mit anständigen Lüftern.



Wahrscheinlich ein True Black Rev. C; der kann sich von der Leistung her echt sehen lassen: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=664210
Und Megahalems oder Mugen gefallen mir einfach nicht; beim Mega müsste es schon der Shadow sein und der kostet mir zu viel. Der IFX-14 müsste eigentlich genügend Kühlleistung bringen wenn ich ihn schleife und für 47€ ist der echt in Ordnung.

Mich dünkt ich drifte immer mehr in den Bereich ab in den ich nie kommen wollte; PC-Hardware nach aussehen auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Okay, klappt nicht, muss mir was anderes einfallen lassen ^^

Edit: Ein Hoch auf mein Medizinisches Wissen, ich versuche jetzt die gebrochene Plastikverlängerung die vom Mausrad zum Kontakt des Mittleren Mausbuttons verläuft mit Tackernadeln zu schienen, damit sie trotz dem... weichen Alleskleber sich nicht nach oben biegt beim betätigen des Mausbuttons.

Das Ding liegt zurzeit im Eisfach um schneller zu trocknen bzw. den Alleskleber vielleicht noch weiter zu stabilisieren.


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt die Kova überhaupt nicht. Irgendwie zu viele Ecken und Kante, und sieht aus wie so ein "Panzer". Meine Kone ist mir schon richtig ans Herz gewachsen <3
> 
> Wäre es schlau/dumm wenn ich jetzt 175€ habe, mir einfach nur einen i5 zu kaufen, und dann wenn ich genügend geld hab ein Mainboard, und dann DDR3-RAM? Obwohl, irgendwie auch ziemlich dämlich :/



Stimmt, da die Preise eher fallen werden. Willst du dir den Core i5 monatelang ins Regal stellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Bin glaub erstmal weg, Borderlands zocken. Macht einfach nur Spaß das Spiel ^^



ebenso.



Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich hab die Kone und die gefällt mir persönlich besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Kone hat für mich eine unglaublich billige Optik. Und bitte nicht meckern, Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden. Sicher eine top Maus, gefällt mir aber absolut nicht.
Die Kova dagegen finde ich astrein!



Rethelion schrieb:


> Der IFX-14 müsste eigentlich genügend Kühlleistung bringen wenn ich ihn schleife und für 47€ ist der echt in Ordnung.


Stimmt, genügend Reserven hat der. Finde ich optisch aber grässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was machst mit deiner WaKü?
Nen Megahalems kannst ja vernickeln lassen. Wenn du entsprechende Kontakte hast ist das sehr günstig oder gar umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> Mich dünkt ich drifte immer mehr in den Bereich ab in den ich nie kommen wollte; PC-Hardware nach aussehen auswählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, soweit bin ich (leider) auch schon...ich vermiss mein EP45-DS4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2009)

Was kann man für einen gebrauchten, nicht übertakten, 3 Monate alten AMD X4 9850 Prozessor verlangen?


----------



## Rethelion (23. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Stimmt, genügend Reserven hat der. Finde ich optisch aber grässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kantig und eckig sieht doch immer toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich mit der Wakü mache weiss ich nocht nicht, hab ja noch nichts entschieden. Aber so toll sie auch ist in Sachen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke, so sehr nervt sie mich auch wieder. Nimmt zuviel Platz weg(bekomm weder Festplatten noch DVDLW ins Gehäuse), beschränkt im im Aufrüsten(Grafikkarte und Board) und wenn ichs Gehäuse wechsle kann ich gleich alles neu aufbauen.
War auf alle Fälle mal interessant sowas zusammen zu stellen, und man muss schlieslich alles einmal ausprobiert haben. Stickstoff nehm ich mir auch noch vor, so für die nächsten 3 Jahre ^^


EDIT: Kennt jemand das Lied aus der aktuellen Aino(Sony Ericson) Werbung? Hört sich irgendwie lustig an


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2009)

Seitdem ich bei HWLuxx die ganzen Worklogs lese, krieg ich Lust auf nen eigenes Mod...aber da fehlt erstmal Hardware *g*


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Fala, das geht mir nicht anders. Mir fehlts sowohl an der Hardware, als auch am nötigen Kleingeld :>

Grad mal Karten für den neuen Twilight vorbestellt, Donnerstag Mittwoch ist ja Vor-Premiere hier in DE <3


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

Hardware ist bei so nem Mod doch garnicht das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Das Brett wurde übrigens heute verschickt)

Prinzipiell bin ich aber wirklich jedes Mal aufs neue überrascht, wie viel Geld so ein Mod verschlingt. Hier ein bischen, da ein bischen und ruck zuck ist man bei weit über 200€.


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Ich mach mir darüber gar keinen Kopf. Auch wenns toll aussieht, aber mein handwerkliches Geschick ist nicht grad das größte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Welches Brett wurd verschickt? :?

Genau das mit dem Preis schreckt mich ein bisschen ab, ich brauch einfach ne feste Arbeitstelle um mir das leisten zu können :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich aber wirklich jedes Mal aufs neue überrascht, wie viel Geld so ein Mod verschlingt. Hier ein bischen, da ein bischen und ruck zuck ist man bei weit über 200€.


Geld ausgeben ist auch immer leichter als es zu verdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was kann man für einen gebrauchten, nicht übertakten, 3 Monate alten AMD X4 9850 Prozessor verlangen?


----------



## Klos1 (23. November 2009)

Setz ihn bei Ebay rein, mach 20 Euro Startpreis und gut ist. Wenn du Glück hast, geht vielleicht bis 50 Euro hoch.


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hardware ist bei so nem Mod doch garnicht das wichtigste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja...das nicht...aber Hardware ist bei meinem Rechner grad das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Prinzipiell bin ich aber wirklich jedes Mal aufs neue überrascht, wie viel Geld so ein Mod verschlingt. Hier ein bischen, da ein bischen und ruck zuck ist man bei weit über 200€.


Eben...vor allem wenn mans richtig schön machen will...und so würde ich es machen wollen *g*
Vor allem da die ewigen Schwarz-Irgendwas bzw. Weiß-Irgendwas-Mods stinklangweilig sind (Es sieht halt geil aus...aber irgendwie Deep Sea in Grün-Blau wär nett...natürlich mit Wakü...was teuer ist ;D



Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich mach mir darüber gar keinen Kopf. Auch wenns toll aussieht, aber mein handwerkliches Geschick ist nicht grad das größte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Najo...kann man sich aneignen *g*



Shefanix schrieb:


> Welches Brett wurd verschickt? :?
> 
> Genau das mit dem Preis schreckt mich ein bisschen ab, ich brauch einfach ne feste Arbeitstelle um mir das leisten zu können :/


Das Brett das wir beide haben wollen nehm ich mal an *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Verdammt! Meine Mutter sagt mir grad, der dämliche Alleskleber muss mind. 1-2 Stunden trocknen -.- Und ich sau hier weiter rum... ich bin definitiv zu sehr an Plastik- und Sekundenkleber gewöhnt...


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

mit etwas Glück bekommst den für 80€ los.


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das Brett das wir beide haben wollen nehm ich mal an *g*



Stimmt, das EP45-DS4. Ich mach Fotos und erstatte genauen Bericht wenns da ist. Wenn dann noch Interesse besteht (falls es nicht kaputt ist) müssen wir klären wer es für wie viel bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hab den Antworten- mit dem Editbutton vertauscht...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (23. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mit etwas Glück bekommst den für 80€ los.


Wer den, für den Preis kauft, ist blöd wie....


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Vielleicht(!) scheide ich ja sowieso aus dem Rennen aus. Hab ne Finanzspritze über 75€ bekommen, +110€ Rest wären schon 185. Meine altes Gehäuse, Netzteil und CPU-Kühler werd ich für 50 los. Ich überleg, mir dann eine HD5850 zu gönnen :>


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

Stimmt Hans, aber um den Preis geht der im Hardwareluxx-Marktplatz weg.


----------



## Falathrim (23. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Vielleicht(!) scheide ich ja sowieso aus dem Rennen aus. Hab ne Finanzspritze über 75€ bekommen, +110€ Rest wären schon 185. Meine altes Gehäuse, Netzteil und CPU-Kühler werd ich für 50 los. Ich überleg, mir dann eine HD5850 zu gönnen :>


Damit biste raus! :>

Naja viel könnte ich nicht geben...da zickt mein Führerschein noch ein bischen ;D


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Sinken die 5850er wohl im Preis, wenn sie verfügbar sind? :>


----------



## Asoriel (23. November 2009)

ich muss eh noch klären, was mich das Brett kostet. Das geb ich dann 1:1 an dich weiter.

Dass die neuen ATIs in absehbarer Zeit preislich sinken glaub ich nicht. Von Nvidia gibts keinen Konkurenz und die Nachfrage ist groß, warum also runter mit dem Preis?


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2009)

Runter mit dem Preis aus dem Grund, das ich nicht so viel Geld habe und sie für mich wohl die Preise senken können. Es geht hier immerhin um mich! 

Naja, hab halt nur gehöfft, dann könnte ich nämlich meine 9800GT verkaufen, und davon dann... nichts kaufen :>


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Zockste die 2 Monate bis die 5850 bei dir ankommt halt mit Onboard Grafik!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2009)

So endgültig, Nein meine Reparaturversuche der Maus sind gescheitert, der Alleskleber den ich hier habe ist einfach zu weich, er klebt zwar wirklich sehr gut fest aber sobald ein wenig Druck drauf kommt biegt es sich weg...

Problem ist aber erstmal gelöst indem ich die 'Vorwärts' Taste zur Mittleren Maustaste gemacht habe, die brauch ich sowieso nicht ^^

Edit: Warum ich da eigentlich nicht früher draufgekommen bin... naja... hab ich wenigstens gestern keine Langeweile gehabt!


----------



## Rethelion (24. November 2009)

Hat schon jemand das neue Aion-Video angesehen? http://de.aiononline.com/board/videos/view?articleID=59


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_An die Borderlands-Zocker unter uns : Klick mich!

Schaut nice aus! :]_


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Hmm, für die Interessierten, die Kova gibts grad für 37€ bei Mindfactory/Mindstar.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Wollte mal fragen wer von euch, eine GTX275 hat, und wie Zu Frieden er mit der Grafik Karte ist, und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt zu einer GTX285?


----------



## Vaishyana (24. November 2009)

Habe gerade im anderen Thread gelesen, dass Soramac eine CPU verkauft. Falls Interesse, habe ich auch eine 4650 zu vergeben. Preis verhandelbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Der Aufpreis zur GTX285 lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Da sind nur wenige Prozent Mehrleistung, die einfach zu teuer erkauft werden. Für genauere Info's Asoriel fragen, der hat die GTX275 und ist auch ganz zufrieden damit.

Aber mal was anderes... warum eine GTX275? Kauf dir doch lieber eine HD5850 :>


Edit: Mutieren wir hier zu 'nem Marktplatz? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Warum? ich bin NVIDA Fan Boy^^  xD


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Fan-Boy hin oder her, die GTX275 lohnt sich eigentlich nichtmehr zu kaufen, die HD5850 hat mehr Leistung und sogar DX11 :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Wie ich gerade sehe ist die auch nicht gerade viel teurer? hm... Vielleicht sollte ich doch die Ati nehmen. aber die ist so scheisse lang!  muss ich erst nach messen ob die überhaupt rein passt, ob wohl ich mir auch neues Gehäuse kaufen Möchte.


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Die HD5850 ist nur 1cm länger als die GTX275 :>


----------



## Falathrim (24. November 2009)

Marktplatz? Forum@hardwareluxx.de würd ich sagen...hab mich da auch mal angemeldet grad ;D


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Gute Idee, ich meld mich auch mal an. Brauch man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Posts, um auf den Marktplatz zu kommen? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die HD5850 ist nur 1cm länger als die GTX275 :>



Nun wo du es sagst, Hm... xD  ja gut wenn du noch eine Seite kennst wo man Vergleich findest Zwischen der HD5850 und der NVIDIA GTX275 wäre ich auch froh such gerade....


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Hier haste einen Benchmark von der HD5850. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696146/R...e/Test/?page=15


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Du bist mich da bei zu überreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm... auf jeden Fall wäre ich mit der HD5850 für neuere Games gerüstet!


----------



## Falathrim (24. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich meld mich auch mal an. Brauch man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Posts, um auf den Marktplatz zu kommen? :>


kA...sonst halt Spam einschalten *g*



Shefanix schrieb:


> Hier haste einen Benchmark von der HD5850. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,696146/R...e/Test/?page=15


Wenn man da so hinschaut ist die GTX285 schon einige FPS schneller als die GTX275...und die HD5850 nochmal einige fps *g*


----------



## Mikroflame (24. November 2009)

Gestern wieder Battle Realms (Natürlich Englisch, die reden da viel besser,obwohl die Deutsche- Übersetzung&Stimmenvertonungen nicht so verkorkst sind wie bei z.B. Futurama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) rausgepackt. Hab hier seit einiger Zeit Winter of the Wolf (Die erste Erweiterung) rumliegen, habs mal Installiert und das neue Scenario angespielt. Der Anfang war zwar etwas langweilig,aber dannach wollte ich garnicht aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einige Karten waren etwas knifflig, weil ich mich da irgendwie stur positioniert hatte und meine "Klappt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

Spiele mal morgen wieder das  alte Szenario an


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

So bin angemeldet, nach 60Tagen hat jeder Zugriff auf den Marktplatz :>

Ich glaub, ich wart jetzt wirklich und kauf mir dann Anfang Januar die HD5850, oder wenn das Geld reicht die HD5870 :>


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

Die GTX285 ist laut Computerbase im Durchschnitt sagenhafte 6% schneller als eine GTX275. Wenn sich das lohnt weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

Im HWL muss man soweit ich weiß 3 Monate angemeldet sein um im Marktplatz zugelassen zu werden, war zumindest bei mir noch so, ich schau mal eben nach.

edit: Shefanix hats ja schon geschrieben, sind wohl "nur noch" 2 Monate.


edit2:



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen wer von euch, eine GTX275 hat, und wie Zu Frieden er mit der Grafik Karte ist, und ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt zu einer GTX285?





 Damit kann ich alles auf hoch und meistens mit AA/AF bei 1920x1080 spielen (also mit der GTX275).


edit3: painschkes das Video schaut gut aus. Ned ist der Bruder von Zed, richtig?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Ich glaube ich kauf mir die HD! wollte noch fragen ob ein 375 Watt netzeil da noch reicht?


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Eher nicht _


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

sogar ziemlich sicher nicht, aber was ist es denn für eins? Wenn nicht gerade Enermax, BeQuiet oder sonst was drauf steht reicht es nicht, und selbst dann wäre es nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Keins von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? (ich möchtet mir auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr noch neuen CPU kaufen!)

Restliche system
Q6600
4GB
1Fesplatte


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2009)

viel glück mit ati mr fischer, hab mich mal zu einer ati radeon 4890 überreden lassen und jetzt bin cih dabei sie zum 2. mal umzutauschen weil mir die nur probleme macht (beim 1. mal Bluescreens und abstürze jetzt friern spiele ein und man muss pc neu starten)  
aber muss ja nich jedem so ergehen xD

@mikroflame Battle Realms hab ich uach noch, war mal vor 4  jahren oderso bei der Computerbild Spiele dabei xD


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

also ich hatte mit meinen schon sehr zahlreichen ATIs nie Probleme.


Gute Netzteile sind von BeQuiet, die taugen durchweg alle.


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Sora hats ja schon geschrieben, sind wohl "nur noch" 2 Monate.



Ich bin nicht Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> viel glück mit ati mr fischer, hab mich mal zu einer ati radeon 4890 überreden lassen und jetzt bin cih dabei sie zum 2. mal umzutauschen weil mir die nur probleme macht (beim 1. mal Bluescreens und abstürze jetzt friern spiele ein und man muss pc neu starten)
> aber muss ja nich jedem so ergehen xD



Mach mir nicht so eine angst! wenn ich schon wieder Kurz da vor stehe eine ATI zu kaufen xD


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Sora
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, tut mir Leid. Bei euch beiden komm ich immer durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Schon geändert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

Motherboardgröße	290 mm x 330 mm <---das ist doch ein Micro ATX?


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

Laut Wikipedia:

 ATX: 305 mm × 244 mm (12&#8243; × 9,6&#8243.
 Micro-ATX: 244 mm × 244 mm (9,6&#8243; × 9,6&#8243


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2009)

hm.... aber wenn ich bei Wikipedia schaue passt das Mainboard in keins der Kategorien, oder bin ich einfach zu doof?


----------



## Kyragan (24. November 2009)

Gibt noch ETX oder so. Das aber glaub ich für Server gedacht. Da ist einfach mehr Platz drauf, weil dort 2 CPU-Sockel verbaut sind und nochn paar andere Feinheiten.


----------



## Rethelion (24. November 2009)

Hm ich wusste gar nicht das es so was gibt. Funzt das wirklich?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15803


----------



## Kyragan (24. November 2009)

Das mir auch neu. Um ehrlich zu sein, wecken die Dinger in mir kein Vertrauen davon abgesehen seh ich den Sinn nicht alte CPUs die nur DDR1-RAM ansprechen auf DDR2-Boards zu setzen. :x


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2009)

Oder kann mir vll doch jemand mit der Ati Karte helfen 

Hab sogar en video vom freezen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp_lyG5au6I
Wird aber nicht immer schwarz wie im video, manchmal auch braun http://tinyurl.com/yhrg4zp  oder auch weiss 

Kann keine Überhitzung sein, Hab hier ein bild von den pc temperaturen in der sekunde des freezens, hab ein spiel im fenstermodus laufen lassen und everest mit den sensoren gleichzeitig mitlaufenlassen, hier sind die temperaturen http://tinyurl.com/yhd5897
Freeze kommt nur bei spielen mit guter grafik sprich : Left 4 dead 2 (demo), Crysis,Crysis Warhead, Call of duty modern warfare 2
Bei spielen mit unaufwendiger grafik sprich : Warcraft 3, Combat arms, Gta san Andreas etc kommt kein freeze,    was ja eigentlich auf überhitzung / Nt überlastung hindeuten würde

Ich hab schon....
-Treiber erneuert
-Überprüft obs am netzteil liegt ( Furmark+Everest Belastungstest 10min gleichzeitig laufen lassen, sprich Prozessor+Grafikkarte auf vollast -> Netzteil ist nicht abgeschmirt, d.h liegt nicht am Netzteil)


Wenn man das Problem so lösen kann würd ich mich freun, keine Lust schon wieder die Grafikkarte einzuschicken


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Da ich für meine PS3 gerne nen neuen Fernseher hätte, ich aber Nicht so viel Geld für nen neuen zur verfügung habe, habe ich mir überlegt, ob nicht vielleicht auch ein 24,6" Bildschirm reichen würde (bei einem Abstand von ca. 2m). ein Stück größer, als mein jetztiger (21" Röhre) wäre der auch.
Glaubt ihr, das reich noch um anständig zu zocken (und ab und zu mal einen Film evt. auch mal Blu Ray zu sehen)?
Ich habe da an diesen hier gedacht.
Oder bekommt man für <230€ auch was besseres (mehr will ich dafür nicht ausgeben, dann spar ich lieber noch ein bisschen auf nen 32 Zoll TV)


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_An deiner stelle würd ich schon in einen 32" investieren - das macht einfach mehr Spaß.. :]_


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Dass es besser ist, weiß ich ja. Das problem ist nur, dass ich mit meinem Geld auch gerne was anderes machen würde, als nen Fernseher zu kaufen und, dass ich dann bis nächstes Jahr warten müsste.
Deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob man damit auch noch gut spielen kann (ich denke zumindest, dass es um einiges besser sein wird, als mit meinem alten 21" Fernseher... schon alleine durch die Auflösung wird sich einiges ändern).


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Soviel teurer sind die nu auch nicht - FullHD braucht man bei 32" und dem Sitz/Liege-Abstand eh nicht..

Beispiel1 : Toshiba 32AV605P
Beispiel2 : LG Electronics 32LH2000
Beispiel3 : Samsung LE32B350

_


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Aber ich müsste dann bis nächstes Jahr warten und mir wäre es auch lieber, einen 24" für weniger Geld zu kaufen (falls es damit eben auch gut geht) und dann lieber das Geld für mein erstes Auto etwas auf zu stocken.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Letztendlich musst du das wissen , ich persönlich würd aber zum 32" greifen - erhöht den Spielspaß und den BluRayspaß aufjeden Fall um einiges.._


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Naja dann überleg ich noch n bisschen...

Aber noch eine Frage habe ich:
Meine 5.1 Lautsprecher werden per Cinch angeschlossen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass kein Fernseher die Anschlüsse dafür hat (nur für 2.1 über den Kopfhörerausgang). Gibt es da eine möglichkeit, dass ich den Ton in 5.1 bekomme, oder bräuchte ich ein neues Soundsystem mit digitalem eingang?


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Welches Soundsystem hast du denn?_


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Ist son billig-Teil, das ich mal geschenkt bekommen hab: Klick (nen besseren Link finde ich grade nicht)


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2009)

_Hm - müsste die Anschlüsse sehen 

_


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Naja, Cinch eben... für jeden Lautsprecher 1 Eingang.
Hab es im Moment mit Cinch->Klinke Adaptern am PC angeschlossen.


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2009)

Um mal auf die Bildschirmgröße zurück zu kommen. Ich hab ja einen 22"-Bildschirm, und selbst wenn ich ~3m weit entfernt sitze, empfinde ich das Bild noch als ordentlich. Ich erkenne alles, so kann ich selbst bei Anime den Untertitel ohne Probleme lesen. 24,6" ist ja dann nochmal ein Stückchen größer und sollte bei 2m Entfernung keine Probleme machen.


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Naja, danke für die Hilfe.
Ich suche die nächsten Tage mal nach Angeboten von 32" TV's bzw. 24" Bildschirmen.
Meinem Geldbeutel wären halt 24" Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2009)

hab 24 sitz 1-2 m weg... mom hab hier ein maßband liegen xD genau 1m sind die augen vom Bildschirm weg, mit full Hd merkt man NIX , ich kann alles gut erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab uach ne ps3, da is alles auch jut zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab den hier http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...39&agid=367

und die ps3 kann ich über cinch auch an dem logitech 5.1 soundsystem anschliessen


----------



## pampam (24. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hab 24 sitz 1-2 m weg... mom hab hier ein maßband liegen xD genau 1m sind die augen vom Bildschirm weg, mit full Hd merkt man NIX , ich kann alles gut erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie machst du das mit dem Soundsystem? brauchst du da zusätzliche Kabel/Adapter? Und wenn ja, welche?
Ich würde dann nämlich gerne mein 5.1 System anschließen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie es geht, denn über Cinch hat man doch nur 2 Ton-Ausgänge (links und rechts) und einen für das Bildsignal.


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2009)

Beim logitech x530 lag son adapter dabei das rote und weiße cinch kabel -> Schwarz,Orange,Grün Klinkenstecker Buchse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bei der ps3 videoausgabe über hdmi stellen, und tonausgabe auf Scart stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 et voila xD


Edit: 
So nur mit 3 Buchsen statt einer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






hehe schaut mal, hätt ich 6500 dollar zu viel würd ich mir das kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klick


----------



## Yaggoth (25. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hehe schaut mal, hätt ich 6500 dollar zu viel würd ich mir das kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sehr schick ;-)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. November 2009)

ne frage kan mir einer nen hdmi monitor empfelen ab 19" bis 145€
kan auf dvi haben muss nicht rein hdmi sein


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Soviel teurer sind die nu auch nicht - FullHD braucht man bei 32" und dem Sitz/Liege-Abstand eh nicht..
> 
> Beispiel1 : Toshiba 32AV605P
> Beispiel2 : LG Electronics 32LH2000
> ...


Wow, der LG sieht ja echt mal gut aus... weisst du was man für eine Halterung bräuchte wenn man den an die Wand hängen will?
Geht da jede VESA Halterung oder müsste man irgendwas beachten?


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2009)

_Hm - ich denke nicht..hier ist zB. ein recht gutes Angebot : Klick mich!

_


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie hätte ich Lust mir das Teil und ne Wii dazu zu holen.... aber vermutlich noch nicht so schnell.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2009)

_Hehe :]_


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Ich kann Konsolen irgendwie nix abgewinnen. Find Maus und Tastatur viel bequemer und vorm Fernseher rumhampeln wie son Trottel mag ich auch net. Auch wenn die Wii wirklich mal innovativ ist. 
Ich bleib beim oldsql PC auch wenn ich mich immer mehr damit abfinden muss, dass alle für Konsolen produzieren und dann nur noch für PC konvertieren...


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2009)

_Ach , es gibt auch nen Pad für die Wii - also rumhampeln muss man nicht unbedingt ;-)

Ich finds halt viel gemütlicher auf der Couch zu hocken und von da zu spielen..aber jedem das seine :-)_


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Geht mir eigentlich ähnlich, Kyaragan... aber die Wii ist einfach was ganz anderes und sowas gehört auch auf einen TV und nicht auf einen 22"-PC Bildschirm. 
Für Shooter bzw. Spiele in denen man schiessen muss (GTA IV z.B, mit dem X360 Pad kann ich das einfach nicht spielen...) ist und bleibt natürlich der PC das beste, andere Genre könnte ich mir schon auch auf einer Konsole vorstellen, aber da es die meisstens auch für den PC gibt lohnt sich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. November 2009)

ne frage 
wollte mir nen neuen monitor zuleggen 
und zwar mit hdmi eingang und dvi also 
Full HD nur kan mich net enscheiden 
kan mir wer nen monitor emfpehlen 
so ab 19" bis 150 €


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Full-HD und 150€ + Das ganze Zubehör kannste knicken.

Full-HD haste eig. erst ab 24" (Ausnahme sind Spezialpanels wie beim iMac) und mit HDMI etc. zahlste meist nochmal drauf.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. November 2009)

kk danke


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2009)

_Klick mich! - wäre jetzt der optisch Ansprechenste.. :]

Hier in 22" für ein paar Euro mehr : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klick mich! - wäre jetzt der optisch Ansprechenste.. :]
> 
> Hier in 22" für ein paar Euro mehr : Klick mich!
> 
> _


Okay...hab ich nicht mit gerechnet *g*

Da hat paini sein Metier gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was anderes:
Ich überlege derzeit echt mal ne neue Grafikkarte zu besorgen ,_, Die 7600GS hindert mich einfach an allem...aber irgendwie spielt das Geld nicht mit...selbst 80€ für ne 4770 sind halt 80€...und das ganze liefe über einen PCI-E 8x (?) Slot....auch nicht das Wahre bei PCI-E 2.0 das man heute hat ^^


----------



## Rethelion (25. November 2009)

Hat von euch jemand eine gute Anleitung wie ich Win7 ausmiste?
Ich bekomm heute meine Systemplatte und ich will die Installation so schlank wie möglich machen.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Formatier in jedem Fall die Platte. Am besten bevor du überhaupt die Win7 DVD einlegst. Win7 hat die Angewohnheit die alte Windows-Installation als Windows.old auf der Platte zu lassen. Vllt. hab ich die Auswahl zur normalen Formatierung überlesen... dann käm ich mir schon blind vor... :X


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Wenn du bei den Festplatten auf Erweitert drückst, also bei der Installation kannst du ganz normal formatieren. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Rethelion (25. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Formatier in jedem Fall die Platte. Am besten bevor du überhaupt die Win7 DVD einlegst. Win7 hat die Angewohnheit die alte Windows-Installation als Windows.old auf der Platte zu lassen. Vllt. hab ich die Auswahl zur normalen Formatierung überlesen... dann käm ich mir schon blind vor... :X



Das ist mir schon klar; wenn ich von einer 500GB-Platte auf eine 40GB-SSD(System) und 2x500GB Raid0 umsteige bleibt mir nicht viel übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich möchte nur alles unnötige entfernen; bei XP gabs ja auch son Tool mit dem man das machen konnte.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Da einige Dinge wie Moviemaker und son Zeugs sowieso nur per Download verfügbar sind hat Win7 selbst nich ganz so viel Ballast. Ich hab noch nix gefunden, aber ich denke dass es gut möglich ist über diverse Kniffe auch Internet-Explorer unso zu löschen, falls man den nicht braucht. Wovon ich ausgehe.


----------



## Antizigo (25. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

*Mich würde mal interessieren, ob man von Musik (z.B. am Konzert) Adrenalin "bekommen" kann*.
Sorry für die dumme Frage !

MfG
Antizigo


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Ich denke mal das es vielleicht gehen wird. Obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wie. Aber was hat das mit Technik zu tun? :>


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

eh wat?

Und "bekommen" ist eh n falscher Ausdruck. Wenn du von dem Hormon Adrenalin sprichst, dann ist das schon möglich wobei ich bei Konzerten eher auf Glückshormone tippe als auf Adrenalin. Es sei denn du legst dich als 1,60m@65kg Mensch im Moshpit auf nem Metalkonzert mit nem 2m Schrank@110kg an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Wir sind kein Medizinerforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke aber schon auch dass Musik Hormonausschüttung (z.B. Endorphine und sicher auch Adrenalin) verursachen kann, bei nem Konzert vermutlich mehr als wenn man einfach so Musik hört. Aber wie gesagt, wenn du das genau wissen willst bist du im falschen Forum :>


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Leute...Rezeptoren...Enrgieausstöße zur Hormonausschüttung...Synapsen...Neurochirurgie..alles Technik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Erinnert mich an Stargate Atlantis... mit diesen Nano-Dingern die in Sekunden schwerste Verletzungen heilen... ^_^


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2009)

Falathrim gleich gibts auf die Nussl! Gestern noch meckern nach dem Motto "mach mal schneller du Lahmarsch!" und jetzt nicht kommentieren. Seit fast 2 Stunden sind neue Bilder da und von dir kommt nichts! Das Mainboard ist zwar heute bei mir angekommen, aber in dem Fall bekommts jemand anders!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: War eben noch einkaufen. Herr der Ringe 1-3 jeweils als Special Extended mit je 4 DVDs für 10&#8364; das Stück mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben zwischen 214 und 240 Minuten Spieldauer. Das gibt mal nen schönen Kinoabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Ok, dann eben nicht unser Fachgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Die Blende sieht schonmal nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird die noch gefärbt oder bleibt die so?


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Falathrim gleich gibts auf die Nussl! Gestern noch meckern nach dem Motto "mach mal schneller du Lahmarsch!" und jetzt nicht kommentieren. Seit fast 2 Stunden sind neue Bilder da und von dir kommt nichts! Das Mainboard ist zwar heute bei mir angekommen, aber in dem Fall bekommts jemand anders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habs sogar gesehen...aber ich dachte ich lass dich mal ein bischen lechzen...ne Spaß...ich fand es muss erstmal wer anders kommentieren ;D



> edit: War eben noch einkaufen. Herr der Ringe 1-3 jeweils als Special Extended mit je 4 DVDs für 10€ das Stück mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Abend" vor allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2009)

hehe ja, das wird ein langer Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag - bis wann brauchst du das Mainboard? Morgen hätte ich an sich Zeit es zu testen, heute nur wenn es wirklich unbedingt sein muss, aber eigentlich eher ungern. Auf den ersten Blick ist nichts zu sehen, sogar kaum Einbauspuren an den Bohrungen. Zubehör ist auch komplett vorhanden, Rechnung ebenso.


----------



## Soramac (25. November 2009)

Nunja, wenn man sich 2012 auf DVD oder Bluray sich anschaut (soweit es dann im Handel ist) kann man auch schon nen langen Abend planen ^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe ja, das wird ein langer Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Absolut* egal ;D


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2009)

dann werde ich es morgen bestücken und anschließend Bericht erstatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem laptop? Kumpel hat ihn sich gekauft, und möchte ein paar Meinungen hören. Hat um die 610&#8364; einkaufspreis bezahlt.

Edit: Haben hier 2 Laptops zur Auswahl, einmal diesen und einmal diesen


Preis 100&#8364; für den Fujitsu Siemens und 150&#8364; für den Acer Aspire 

Diese haben aber nichts mit dem oben genannten zu tun.

Edit2: Bei den Office Laptops ist ein Nummernblock von großer Wichtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (25. November 2009)

Für 610&#8364; aujedenfall sehr gut. 
Die 4650 sollte ganz gut langen,kann auch sogut wie jedes Spiel mit meiner 4670 auf maximalen Details flüssig spielen.
Der Prozzesor ist ziemlich weit verbreitet in den gaming Notebooks,aber habe es eigendlich nur in den teureren Varianten gesehen.
400GB ist fast genug , hab bei Notebooks noch nie mehr als 500GB gesehen  (Najo ok,bis auf einmal 1 TB. Aber finde das ist schon kein Notebook mehr.)
Aber wo hat der denn für 610&#8364; bekommen?^^


Btw,ich mag das Design des Laptops 


Edit: Hat nicht gaaanz zufällig jemand lust ´ne Runde battle realms via direct IP zu zocken,oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (25. November 2009)

Auf was für Details würdeste den Spielen wollen?

Allein von den Werten her,sofern du es für den Preis von 610&#8364; bekommen könntest,würde ich das letzte von der vorherigen seite nehmen.  Mit 800&#8364; ist man meistens ganz gut dabei,aber je nach Einstellungen sollten es schon mindestens 600 sein ^^


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Ich hab mir eben mal League of Legends (so ein neues DOTA-Spiel) geladen aber irgendwie will es sich nicht installieren lassen, jedes man wenn ich das Setup starten will kommt diese Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Admin ausführen und Kompatibilitätsmodus hat nichts gebracht, die Berechtigungen stimmen eigentlich auch.... hat jemand noch ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Verschiebs mal in einen anderen Ordner? ^^

Meinst du mit DOTA - DotA? Also die Wc3-Map?


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

DotA ist ja nicht nur ne Map. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Komische Sache, hat Tatsache funktioniert, warum bin ich da nicht draufgekommen ^^
Auf die andere Platte verschoben und geht. Bringt mich wieder auf den Verdacht dass meine WD langsam den Geist aufgibt... danke für den Tipp jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und japp, ich meine DotA wie die Wc3 Map, nur ist das ein eigenständiges Spiel. Ich habs vor ein paar Tagen über einen Thread im Gott und die Welt Unterforum gefunden und es sieht ja schonmal ganz interesannt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kostet nichts und lässt sich über http://www.leagueoflegends.com/ runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Werd ich mir auch mal anschauen. Bloss glaube ich nicht, das ich außerhalb von Borderlands noch viel Zeit für andere Spiele habe :>

Find ich gut das ich dir helfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Heroes of Newerth is besser! Zumindest für Leute die aktiv DotA gezockt haben. Zumindest isset schicker...
Mein Spiel isset trotzdem nich. Nie DotA gezockt. Da stellt sich die Lernkurve als ne senkrechte Wand aus Edelstahl dar die man ohne Hilfsmittel bezwingen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Hmm Boarderlands... irgendwie klingt das immer interessanter je mehr ich davon höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da ich bis zu den Weihnachtsferien eh so gut wie keine Zeit zum spielen hab kann ich die Überlegung noch ein wenig aufschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und LoL werd ich heut auch nicht mehr antesten, auf 100 MB Patch runterladen hab ich heute abend keine Lust mehr ^^
Aber da ich Wc3 DotA auf Lans immer super finde denke ich mal dass es mir gefallen könnte.


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Ich würde mir das Spiel auch liebend gerne herunterladen, nur bekomm ich einfach keine Aktivierungsmail. Nach 10 Minuten warten hab ich nochmal eine losschicken lassen und es ist immernoch nichts da. Glaube nicht das Thunderbird einfach die Mail ignoriert :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

ich hab mir Boarderlands auch mal bestellt! aber für Die Ps3. (ich bin wieder Konsolen Zocker Nach Langem Pc zocker dar sein wird es zeit sich wieder den Konsolen zuwenden)


----------



## Niranda (25. November 2009)

DotA lernste wirklich nur von anderen Spielern, die es recht gut können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzgl den Aktivierungsmails, shefanix:
Bei mir hat mal eine nen ganzen Tag gebraucht

funzt borderlands auch zwischen PS3 <-> pc?^^ also der coop?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen Nein!^^


----------



## Niranda (25. November 2009)

warum?


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

DotA lernt man am besten durch intensives Training, sowohl im Spiel selbst, als auch die Theorie. Jetzt spiel ich aber mittlerweile nicht mehr aktiv, da ich keinen 2on2-Partner mehr habe :/


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> warum?


Weil es unfair waere. Als PC-Spieler ist man bei Shootern immer im Vorteil gegenueber Leuten, die per Pad zielen muessen.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Was in nem Coop-only-Multiplayer ziemlich egal wäre. :/


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2009)

Naja, nicht unbedingt... meisstens bekommen die Konsolenspieler als Ausgleich eigene Art Auto-Aiming bzw. Zielhilfe, ob das bei Borderlands auch so ist weiss ich nicht... aber ist mir schon bei vielen Spielen aufgefallen.
Ich bezweifle aber auch dass es einen Cross-Plattform Coop gibt...


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Dass es das nicht gibt hängt denke ich mit den Online-Plattformen der Konsolen wie bspw. XBox Live zusammen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2009)

Es ging aber mal. Bei CoD war das glaube ich, das PC und XBOX360 zusammen gezockt haben. Bloss dann kamen soviele Beschwerden von den Konsolenspielern, weil die einfach nur von den PC'lern vernichtet wurden, das sie getrennt wurden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es ging aber mal. Bei CoD war das glaube ich, das PC und XBOX360 zusammen gezockt haben. Bloss dann kamen soviele Beschwerden von den Konsolenspielern, weil die einfach nur von den PC'lern vernichtet wurden, das sie getrennt wurden.



Schade geht das net mehr, hätte dir gerne bewiesen das Auch Konsole Spieler Pc Spieler vernichten kann :/



Ogil schrieb:


> Weil es unfair waere. Als PC-Spieler ist man bei Shootern immer im Vorteil gegenueber Leuten, die per Pad zielen muessen.



Kann ich nicht ganz zu stimmen! Ich finde Persönlich das ich gleich gut mit dem Pad Zielen kann wie am pc, das hängt auch da von ab wie man zielt, Die meisten drücken einfach zu stark nach recht's, Link's, und dann verfehlen sie, Pad besser gesagt Joystick, Sollte man wie eine Frau behandeln, sorg sam nach Rechts Drücken und nicht wie ein verrückter in GTA der von 30 Bullen verfolgt wird den Joystick für eine Rechts kurve, wie Voll Deep nach rechts drücken das der Joystick fast raus fliegt. 

 Klar mit der Maus ist man Präziser, keine frage! aber wenn man den dreh raus hat mit dem Pad ist man endlich Präzise wie mit der Maus.


----------



## Kyragan (26. November 2009)

Der Witz ist, dass ne Maus schneller ist alsn Pad. Finde ich zumindest. Und obendrein präziser.


----------



## Niranda (26. November 2009)

und vorallem kontrolierbarer^^

trotzdem ist das in der coop recht irrelevant, weils ja kein Gegennander ist


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> trotzdem ist das in der coop recht irrelevant, weils ja kein Gegennander ist


Ja - ich finde auch, dass man mit der Maus kontrollierter und schneller zielen kann. Die Kontrolle kann man sicher antrainieren - aber die Geschwindigkeit  ist einfach durch die Art der Steuerung begrenzt.

Klar - Borderlands ist hauptsaechlich Coop (man kann aber auch Duelle machen) - aber auch im Coop waere der PC-Spieler im Vorteil. Zwar gaebe es keine Probleme, weil dieser den Rest problemlos wegfraggt - aber es wuerde schon bald dazu kommen, dass PC-Gruppen nur PC-Spieler suchen ("Was? Du spielst auf der XBox360? Noob! *kick*"), weil sie sich ja sonst ausgebremst fuehlen (gleiches Problem wie in WoW, wo Leute mit 3k DPS fuer Inis gesucht werden, bei denen auch 1k genug waere). Und das Ganze wuerde das Gruppensystem nur komplizierter machen und fuer schlechte Laune sorgen - denke ich.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> funzt borderlands auch zwischen PS3 <-> pc?^^ also der coop?



Nö...   Microsoft lässt Sony nicht mitspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also über Xbox Live kann man einige spiele Pc -> Xbox 360 spielen  z.b Shadowrun  aber Microsoft lässt Sony nicht am  Onlinespielen mit 360 und pc teilhaben, naja würde doch jede Firma machen, den Konkurrenten nicht mitspielen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

Die BenchBros veranstalten ein OC-Event...hätte ich Zeit würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen, lest euch mal die bisher schon vorhandene Hardwareliste durch...Wahnsinn!!!


Hardware:

    * 6x HD5970
    * 4x HD5870
    * 3x HD4870X2
    * 1x GTX295
    * 2x GTX285
    * 1x GTX275
    * 7x HD4890
    * 3x EVGA Classified 762
    * 1x EVGA Classified 760
    * 1x EVGA Classified 759
    * 2x MSI P55-GD80
    * 1x MSI Eclipse Plus
    * Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer
    * 1x Asus M4A79T
    * 3x Xeon 3570
    * 2x i7 975
    * 2x Xeon X3460
    * 1x i7 870
    * 1x i7 860
    * 1x PII 955BE C2
    * 1x PII 965BE C3
    * 3x Intel SSD + 2x Supertalent SSD + HardwareRaid
    * insgesamt 7kW in Netzteilen
    * insgesamt 42 GB RAM


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die BenchBros veranstalten ein OC-Event...hätte ich Zeit würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen, lest euch mal die bisher schon vorhandene Hardwareliste durch...Wahnsinn!!!
> ...



Sprich die dürfen zeuch zu testzwecken schrotten?
Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du schon nen link parat? würde gern wissen wie weit die so ne 5770 oder nen i7 treiben ^^


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2009)

neeed...ich würd da aber nichts OCen und einfach alle Spuren löschen xP


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> neeed...ich würd da aber nichts OCen und einfach alle Spuren löschen xP



geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2009)

Grüßt Euch,

möchte Euch nicht mit irgendwelchen Apple Produkten nerven, mir gehts eher Speziell um die Hardware, da ich durch 100 Euro drauflegen mir ein ziemlich guten iMac noch holen kann.

Sprich statt einem Duo Prozessor einen QuadCore Prozessor, ich zeig euch eben mal kurz die Hardware Unterschiede

Normale - etwas Teuere

3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo -  2,66 GHz Intel Core i5

ATI Radeon HD 4670 Grafikprozessor mit 256 MB - ATI Radeon HD 4850 Grafikprozessor mit 512 MB

Das wären jetzt die größten Unterschiede, sprich eigentlich die einzigsten.

Würde der Aufpreis lohnen von etwa 100-150 Euro um statt einen Duo Prozessor einen Quad Core i5 zu nehmen und statt der Grafikkarte die bessere.

Wäre das ein starker Performance Unterschied?


----------



## Rethelion (26. November 2009)

Endlich ist die Festplatte nicht mehr die schlechteste Komponente in meinem System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wirklich was gebracht auf die günstige Kingston SSD umzusteigen und dann noch ein Raid0 für die Daten aufzusetzen.
Ich klicke ein Programm an und es öffnet sich sofort, Installationen rennen nur so durch und "Herunterfahren" fährt das System auch wirklich runter und rattert nicht noch minutenlang rum^^

Die Werte sind für knappe 90€ eigentlich in Ordnung, bei einer Systemplatte kommts ja nur auf die Leserate und die schnellen Reaktionszeit an; die Schreibrate ist zwar nicht so toll, aber schreiben muss man auch selten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leistung vom Raid gefällt mir auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Insgesamt hats sich gelohnt, nur dauert mein Bootvergang jetzt doch etwas länger weil der Raidcontroller jedes Mal geladen werden muss. Außerdem brauch ich jetzt ein anderes Gehäuse oder eine andere Kühlung; in den Festplattenkäfig hab ich nur 2 Platten unterbringen können und die Kabel sind auch nur noch im Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. November 2009)

schaut gut aus, ja

Was hast für HDDs im Raid? F3s?


----------



## Rethelion (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schaut gut aus, ja
> 
> Was hast für HDDs im Raid? F3s?



Ne das sind beides WD BlackCaviar 500GB. Die F3 wären mir dann doch zu teuer geworden.


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2009)

Gott der ist echt so alt, das tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die BenchBros veranstalten ein OC-Event...hätte ich Zeit würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen, lest euch mal die bisher schon vorhandene Hardwareliste durch...Wahnsinn!!!



Muss man wissen wer oder was das ist? Oder könnte mir das mal jemand genauer erklären? :>


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2009)

Schön zu sehen dass die Kingston wohl wirklich ganz nett ist, eventuell besorg ich mir die auch demnächst, nachdem meine WD gerade langsam den Löffel abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Gott der ist echt so alt, das tut weh


Jo, ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem wundere ich mich wohin der Post auf einmal verschwunden ist Oo

Edit : Ok, hab ich irgendwie schon vermutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

/Spam gelöscht


Hallo Leute,

bleibt bitte beim Thema, auch wenn dass hier ein "zum plaudern" Thread ist, soll es trotz allem keine Aufforderung sein was völlig sinnloses zu Posten.


----------



## Magexe (26. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Muss man wissen wer oder was das ist? Oder könnte mir das mal jemand genauer erklären? :>



http://www.benchbros.de/ einma google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das sind soweit ich sehe die Overclock freaks von Hardwareluxx


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2009)

Okay, ich hab mich durchs ganze rumlesen jetzt selbst extrem verwirrt. Ich bin am überlegen was ich mir in welcher Reihenfolge kaufen soll. Und natürlich immer andere Sachen. Ich fang einfach mal an:

Version 1: Erst eine HD5850, danach einen i5 + Mainboard + RAM.
Version 2: Zu Weihnachten ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, dann später eine HD5850 und meinen E8400 noch bis Ende nächsten Jahres behalten.
Version 3: 2 Spinpoint F3 500GB zu Weihnachten, diese dann im RAID. Danach Blu-Ray-Laufwerk oder HD5850
Version 4: Einen 2. Monitor kaufen, und danach eine HD5850.
Version 5: Das Geld garnicht ausgeben, und einfach wenn irgendwann was richtig tolles kommt, das kaufen.

Was würdet ihr tun? :>


----------



## Rethelion (26. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> /Spam gelöscht
> 
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> ...




?
Was stand da denn vorher?

EDIT:@ Shefanix: Ich würd Version3 nehmen aber kein BD-LW.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. November 2009)

Jo sorry xD da stand en blöder witz von mir, ich gelobe besserung =)



Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab mich durchs ganze rumlesen jetzt selbst extrem verwirrt. Ich bin am überlegen was ich mir in welcher Reihenfolge kaufen soll. Und natürlich immer andere Sachen. Ich fang einfach mal an:
> 
> Version 1: Erst eine HD5850, danach einen i5 + Mainboard + RAM.
> Version 2: Zu Weihnachten ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, dann später eine HD5850 und meinen E8400 noch bis Ende nächsten Jahres behalten.
> ...


den plan würde ich ähnlich verfolgen, hätte ich genug geld ^^ ne  5850 wirds bei mir aber auch sofern ich das geld für die hd 4890 zurück,  oder einen gutschein von hardwareversand.de bekomme sonst muss ich die 3. xfx radeon 4890 einbauen und hoffen das sie dieses mal keinen fehler hat >.<



wohow windows 8 Mutmaßungen 
http://www.windows-secrets.de/news/artikel...heint-2012.html


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Die hier find ich gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Mh... ich überleg ob ich mein System n bisschen verschönere. Für größere Leistungsupdates hab ich keine Kohle. Aber mein billiges Bullshitgehäuse durchn anständiges zu ersetzen, die gammligen Xilence-Lüfter und CPU-Kühler raus und dafür was anständiges rein + evtl. n nettes Netzteil.... das wär schon was fürs Weihnachtssäckel... :/
Mein Board is leider auch scheiße, genau wie mein RAM aber irgendwie find ichs net lohnenswert nochn 775er Board zu kaufen und Kohle für ne neue CPU hab ich keine. :/


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mh... ich überleg ob ich mein System n bisschen verschönere. Für größere Leistungsupdates hab ich keine Kohle. Aber mein billiges Bullshitgehäuse durchn anständiges zu ersetzen, die gammligen Xilence-Lüfter und CPU-Kühler raus und dafür was anständiges rein + evtl. n nettes Netzteil.... das wär schon was fürs Weihnachtssäckel... :/
> Mein Board is leider auch scheiße, genau wie mein RAM aber irgendwie find ichs net lohnenswert nochn 775er Board zu kaufen und Kohle für ne neue CPU hab ich keine. :/



wie viel kohle haste denn? 
Weil du schon paar gute prozessoren+motherboards "günstig" bekommst...


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

aber nicht für 775, da ists leider recht teuer. Wobei Fala ein EP45-DS4 für 40€ abgestaubt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Günstige und gute Gehäuse sind das Asgard und das Rebel9. Die sind einigermaßen schick und taugen. Noch edler und immer noch günstig ist ein CM690, das finde ich super.

Lüfter bekommt schon für ein paar Euro gescheite, nen Mugen2 gibts für 30€ und ein modulares, hochwertiges 500W-Netzteil für 50€ (Silverstone ST50F-230, nutz ich selbst).


----------



## Falathrim (27. November 2009)

*hust* Dafür ist das leicht defekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher dass man das nicht einschicken kann? bzw. das würde den Preis steigern wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Sound funktioniert höchstwahrscheinlich noch, hab nochmal nachgeschaut, und ne LAN-Karte leg ich ja umsonst dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von dem her keine Einschränkungen (Gut, 1000MBits Teaming LAN ist nichtmehr möglich, aber das braucht eh kein Schwein). Dass das auf Garantie geht glaub ich kaum.


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Naja mein E8300 wird wohl nochn Weilchen halten denke ich. N neues Board wäre im Fall von Overclocking interessant geworden, da ich durch mein Board und dessen maximal verbaubaren RAM mit Standard-FSB und 1:1-Teiler schon an der Taktgrenze für den RAM bin.
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es sich nur für OC lohnen würde ein neues 775er Board zu kaufen. Schon weil ich keine Lust habe nach nem Jahr wieder n neues Board und dann noch ne neue CPU zu kaufen. :/
Gehäuse schau ich mal. Bin vom Asgard eigentlich angetan, mal schaun was es noch so anständiges gibt.


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Bei Fragen zum Asgard kannst dich an mich wenden, so langsam sollte ich es kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du denn für ein Board, dass es so schlimm ist?

Wenn ich es recht weiß hat der E8300 den gleichen Multi/FSB wie mein Q9550 (333x8,5). Selbst mit günstigem 800er-Ram kommst du da doch schon auf 3,4Ghz was lässig reichen sollte.


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Mein Board ist alter ASRock-Schrott. Genauer gesagt ein ASRock ConRoe1333-D667R3.0. Das frisst nur 666er RAM. :/
Obendrein noch mATX-Faktor. Das Ding hat quasi noch echte ASRock-Qualität wenn du verstehst was ich mein... :X


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage die mir so eingefallen ist:


Brignts DDR3 Ram und ein i7 schon oder ist das noch nicht so ausgereift?


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Die Frage ist wofür du nen i7 brauchst. 
Aktuell würde ich nen i7 nur in Rechnern verbauen, die für professionelle Bild- und Videobearbeitung oder für sonstige professionelle Anwendungen gebraucht werden. Dort dann aber mit ner Quadro-Karte und 6-12GB-RAM.
Als Gaming-Home-PC hast du von nem i7 nicht mehr als von nem i5 und letzterer ist deutlich günstiger. Tripple-Channel erachte ich aktuell für wenig nutzbar. Wer braucht schon 6GB RAM und Hyperthreading ist in Spielen bisher mehr Bremse als alles andere.


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Och ne, ich glaub unser Telekom W700-Router gibt den Geist auf; alle paar Minuten oder Stunden zeigt er an, dass die DSL-Zugangsdaten falsch sind, dann ist er mal gar nicht mehr im Netz erreichbar oder hängt sich auf...
und das am WE und wo ich doch erst was bestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Och ne, ich glaub unser Telekom W700-Router gibt den Geist auf; alle paar Minuten oder Stunden zeigt er an, dass die DSL-Zugangsdaten falsch sind, dann ist er mal gar nicht mehr im Netz erreichbar oder hängt sich auf...
> und das am WE und wo ich doch erst was bestellt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




vergiss T-Com oO

War da auch paar Jahre (mit DSL 2000 mehr ging hier nicht mit t-com).
Aber jetzt bin ich bei KabelBW bzw Kabel Deutschland sozsuagen mit DSl 25000 (bis DSL 100000 bei mir möglich).
Und kostet glaube ich ncihtmal soviel wie bei der Tcom^^


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Ich glaub ich hab jetzt endlich "meinen" TV gefunden..nen guten Monat hab ich zum überlegen ja noch Zeit.. _


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Das glaub ich dir nicht painschkes! Morgen willst doch eh wieder was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Warscheinlich hast du Recht.. _


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> vergiss T-Com oO
> 
> War da auch paar Jahre (mit DSL 2000 mehr ging hier nicht mit t-com).
> Aber jetzt bin ich bei KabelBW bzw Kabel Deutschland sozsuagen mit DSl 25000 (bis DSL 100000 bei mir möglich).
> Und kostet glaube ich ncihtmal soviel wie bei der Tcom^^



Also wegen mir wären wir schon bei KD mti schönen 32MBit, aber die Firma meiner Eltern samt Telefon und Email läuft über die Telekom und da können die nicht so einfach wechseln.

Einen Vorteil hats, wenn der Router komplett hin is; wollte den eh schon lange gegen einen Linksys austauschen, hab nur nie mein Budget genehmigt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher hats nur für den AP gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

> Die hier find ich gut


Jopp, die fand ich auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen hast denn gefunden pain?


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Bis jetzt noch den hier.. :-)

So sieht er normal aus : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So könnte er an der Wand aussehen : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So sieht die Bildqualität uneingestellt,abgefilmt,tagsüber aus : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







So sieht er Zuhause aus : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Mh... mag mein System gern etwas leiser gestalten.
Gehäuse bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, aber ich denk es wird n Asgard werden.
Was für Lüfter würdet ihr dort verbauen?
Für die CPU dachte ich an nen Mugen 2(hab nen E8300, also Sockel 775), hat der Mugen 2 nen Lüfter mitgeliefert? Wenn ja: Brauchbar?
Der Standardlüfter der Im Asgard verbaut ist soll angeblich n ziemlich Radaubruder sein, kann da wer was empfehlen?


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

@Paini: Da hast dich echt für ein nettes Teil entschieden, hat ja auch lange gedauert^^
Wobei du dich auch von deinem geplanten Budget entfernt hast, ich dachte du wolltest so um die 800&#8364; ausgeben.
Holst du dir eigtl. den 42" oder 47"? (Obersten Link übersehn^^)



Kyragan schrieb:


> Mh... mag mein System gern etwas leiser gestalten.
> Gehäuse bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, aber ich denk es wird n Asgard werden.
> Was für Lüfter würdet ihr dort verbauen?
> Für die CPU dachte ich an nen Mugen 2(hab nen E8300, also Sockel 775), hat der Mugen 2 nen Lüfter mitgeliefert? Wenn ja: Brauchbar?
> Der Standardlüfter der Im Asgard verbaut ist soll angeblich n ziemlich Radaubruder sein, kann da wer was empfehlen?



Der Mugen hat einen relativ guten Lüfter dabei und der sollte auch leise laufen. Ansonsten kann ich dir für deine gesamten Lüfter (auch die vom Asgard) empfehlen, sie mit niedriger Spannung laufen zu lassen. Standardmässig laufen ja alle auf 12V; also einfach bissl basteln oder einen Adapter kaufen und dann auf 7V runterschrauben.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ...



Ich will mir evtl. Xigmatek Midgard holen, ist ein bisschen größer als das Asgard, hat aber schon 2 Kühler enthalten (bis zu 7 möglich), und wird auch mit einer extra Gehäuse-Kühler steuerung geliefert.
Damit kannst du 3 Gehäusekühler per einfachem Regler hoch und runter drehen wie du willst. (ist leider nur eine PCI Lösung).

Auf Caseking ist dazu auch ein Bild. Ansonsten das Asgard und nen Steuerungsmodul evtl. dazu holen ^^


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

Wow, 47"? Beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch ein stolzer Preis....
Sieht aber echt toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Weiss jemand was "ADSL2+ over POTS (Annex A, analog)", also das POTS bedeutet?
Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen DSL-Router und bei dem hier steht das: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a447237.html


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Paini: Da hast dich echt für ein nettes Teil entschieden, hat ja auch lange gedauert^^
> Wobei du dich auch von deinem geplanten Budget entfernt hast, ich dachte du wolltest so um die 800&#8364; ausgeben.
> Holst du dir eigtl. den 42" oder 47"? (Obersten Link übersehn^^)


_47" - 42" ist doch zu klein :]_



EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, 47"? Beeindruckend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Naja..halt einmal was richtiges.. :]



Wenns jetzt dabei bleibt.. _


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was "ADSL2+ over POTS (Annex A, analog)", also das POTS bedeutet?
> Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen DSL-Router und bei dem hier steht das: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a447237.html


POTS hat was mit analogen Telefonsignalen zu tun bzw POTS steht eigentlich für plain old telephone service. Aus dem Scherz hat sich dann tatsächlich die gebräuchliche Abkürzung für den analogen Telefondienst ergeben.


----------



## Marvîn (27. November 2009)

Hey, ich will mir ne neue GraKa kaufen, hatte mir da  die hier rausgesucht. 
Mein Motherboard ist  das hier.
In der Beschreibung steht, die GraKa braucht 1 PCI Express 2.0 x16. 
Mein Motherboard hat 1 x PCI Express x16 slot. 
Sind die kompatibel? 
Weil mich verwirrt grade das 2.0 bei den GraKa Slotanforderungen...


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> POTS hat was mit analogen Telefonsignalen zu tun bzw POTS steht eigentlich für plain old telephone service. Aus dem Scherz hat sich dann tatsächlich die gebräuchliche Abkürzung für den analogen Telefondienst ergeben.



Das hab ich mir auch schon ergoogelt, aber was heisst das genau^^
Für DSL brauch ich doch ISDN und da hab ich doch dann meinen Splitter; aber wie soll das dann analog gehn?
Aber wahr. wirds doch ne Fritzbox(http://web.hoh.de/hoh/default.aspx?CF=preisvergleiche&CFID=geizhals&TY=item&ST=1&IT=16248&CT=5058), die hat auch einen integrierten Printserver.


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. November 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Hey, ich will mir ne neue GraKa kaufen, hatte mir da  die hier rausgesucht.
> Mein Motherboard ist  das hier.
> In der Beschreibung steht, die GraKa braucht 1 PCI Express 2.0 x16.
> Mein Motherboard hat 1 x PCI Express x16 slot.
> ...



Hab ich mich auch mal gefragt was die 2.0 da soll aber es sit das gleiche.


Habe so n uraltes MSi Motherboard von 2005 udn ne HD 4770 passt rein^^


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch mal gefragt was die 2.0 da soll aber es sit das gleiche.
> 
> 
> Habe so n uraltes MSi Motherboard von 2005 udn ne HD 4770 passt rein^^



ich mutmaße das jetzt mal so:

PCIe 1.0 ist langsamer als 2.0, sprich da ist iwas mit der datenübertragung ^^

berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege ^^

EDIT: Hier http://winfuture.de/news,29481.html findet ihr das was ich meine ^^


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Es gibt auch noch nen Toshiba der nochmal etwas teurer ist aber die Bildqualität ist mal mehr als geil.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Palatschinkn (27. November 2009)

Von einem " LG " würd ich die Finger lassen. Mein Bruder hat nun schon sein Gerät 4 mal eingeschickt weil das Bild immer Flatterte. Ich Persöhlich finde " Samsung " sehr gut hab einen LCD der 6 er Serie und hatte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

So ihr beide mit den Xigmatek-Gehäusen, da ich sowohl die Midgard als auch die Asgard-Lüfter hier habe, kann ich euch dazu was erzählen.

Frontlüfter vom Asgard: Laut! Dreht auf 12V mit 1.500rpm und macht schon gut Krach.

Lüfter vom Midgard (XLF-F1253): Laut! Sogar genau gleich laut! Hab 5 davon hier, 2 in der Front, 2 am Megahalems und 1 im Heck. Alle sind via Steuerung auf 5V runtergeregelt. Dabei sind sie dann fast lautlos und leuchten immer noch ordentlich. Auf 12V ebenfalls 1.500rpm. Die Optik ist aber der absolute Oberknaller, die sehen einfach nur genial aus. Und wenn man sie auf 12V dreht haben sie genug Power um selbst das größte OC-Vorhaben zu realisieren. 


zum Mugen2: Hatte ich selbst lange im Einsatz, parallel dazu den Mugen1. Der Lüfter, der beim Mugen2 mitgeliefert wird ist ein Slipstream. Die sind wirklich sehr ordentlich und leise, noch besser sind eigentlich nur die SFlex. Und genau die würde ich auch empfehlen, wenn es leise sein soll. Die 800rpm SFlex sind nicht zu hören und taugen als Gehäuselüfter und als CPU-Lüfter. Wenns mehr sein soll, dann die mit 1.200rpm und eine Lüftersteuerung dazu um sie ggf. zu drosseln.


edit: Marvin, PCIe 2.0 ist abwärtskompatibel. Du kannst also eine PCIe 2.0 Karte in einen PCIe Slot stecken. Der Multiplikator (PCIe x1, PCIe x4, PCIex16) steht für die Anbindung der Lanes, also der "Datenautobahnen". Früher war PCIe x16 standard, heute ist es PCIe 2.0 x16. PCIe 2.0 ist hierbei genau doppelt so schnell (6GB/s) wie sein Vorgänger (3GB/s). Das bremst also schon ein wenig.

Ob die Karte aber wirklich auf dem Board läuft kann ich dir nicht versichern. ASRock-Boards sind da immer ein wenig kritisch und wollen oft nicht wie die User wollen.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ...



danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erm wie ich dir schon geschrieben habe, nutzt es was, wenn ich (sollte er mal zu warm werden) unten in den boden noch einen lüfter rein setze, bzw. einen ins Top? (da das Midgard ja echt viele slots hat für 120mm Lüfter)


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Also wenn ich das Midgard kaufen würde, würde ich es mit den Xigmatek XLF-F1253 vollausstatten, also folgendermaßen:


Midgard
1x 120mm Lüfter
2x 140mm Lüfter
Sharkoon Fan Frame
Lüftersteuerung
2x 3 Pin Y-Kabel

So, mit dem Y-Kabel würde ich jeweils die beiden Front- und Toplüfter auf einem Kanal regeln. Den Hecklüfter seperat. Dann bleibt noch ein Kanal zB für die CPU frei. Den Sharkoon Fan Frame würde ich für den Einbau eines 2. Frontlüfters verwenden, hat bei mir bestens funktioniert und kost nix. Alternativ eine Bastellösung. Das gibt insgesammt sicher ne geniale Optik.

Ansonsten kann man auch gleich die Battleedition kaufen. Dann kann man sich im Vgl. zum Einzelkauf 6€ sparen.

Will man auch noch ein Kühlmonster für die CPU, dann passend dazu einen Megahalems in der Overclocking-Edition. Dann wäre man versorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Zum Push/Pull-Mega bräuchte man noch ein weiteres Y-Kabel)


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Wichtig ist der Airflow nicht das sinnlose reinbratzen von Lüftern. Die müssen schon gut platziert sein, damit die Luft zur einen Seite kühl reinkommt und zur anderen Seite warm rauskommt. Die Frage ist welche Komponenten bei dir (zu) warm werden. Wenns die CPU ist kanns evtl. sinnvoll sein einen an der Seite anzubringen, damit er noch Luft auf den Kühler pustet. Ist bei Top-Blowern jedoch viel effizienter. Auch hier wieder: Air Flow > random Lüfter verstreuen.

@Asoriel Danke dir. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Mugen2 problemlos ins Asgard passt werd ich denke ich zum kleineren Asgard greifen und mich lüftertechnisch mal nach den SFlex umsehen. Mir ist Optik weniger wichtig, schon weil ich kein Window dann habe und ehrlich gesagt auch keins brauche. Dann kommen 2 SFlex auf den Mugen, einer in die Front und einer nach hinten. Dazu das von dir empfohlene Silverstone Netzteil und dann sollte ich Kühlungstechnisch versorgt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Der Mugen passt mit Ach und Krach ins Asgard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Megahalems ist 0,7mm höher und kratzt am Plexiglas, welches nochmal 2mm wegnimmt. Ohne hats gepasst, aber um Haaresbreite. Der Mugen sollte also kein Problem darstellen.

Das NT ist momentan sehr günstig zu haben, ist im Preis gefallen. Da würde ich zuschlagen. Bei mir befeuert es GTX275 und Q9550, selbst wenn ich beides übertakte gab es noch nie Probleme und das Kabelmanagement ist auch toll.
Insgesammt zwar nicht so genial wie mein altes Dark Power Pro, aber das war vollkommen oversized für den PC. Und das Silverstone leistet sehr gute Dienste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist, ob du beim Mugen2 eine Push/Pull Kombi brauchst. Prinzipiell würde ich es zwar empfehlen, aber das quetscht nur das letzte Quäntchen heraus. Wenn man nicht oder nur mäßig übertaktet braucht man das eigentlich nicht. Und beim Asgard dürfte dann zwischen Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Lüfter noch 1,5cm Platz sein. Der Mega ist 3cm schmäler und es sind 3cm Platz. Von der Mitte also 1,5cm dazu macht noch 1,5cm Abstand, das ist nicht viel.


Was mich gerade mächtig ärgert: Hätte ich nur 5€ mehr bezahlt, hätte ich den Megashadow bekommen, welcher erheblich besser passen würde. Argh!
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Ku...ion::13645.html


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Naja die battle edition brauch man nicht unbedingt (naja okay 2cm mehr fan als standard is doch toll ^^) 
Also wenn ich das Midgard bei Hardwareversand mitkaufe sind 2x120er schon installiert (bleibt platz im gehäuse für 7 weitere) aber naja da ich ja eh kein overclocking betreibe, sollten die für den Airflow reichen.

Prozessor kühler wird: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...=669&apop=2 (hat mir ja painschkes empfohlen)

Wenn der zu warm wird kann man den von hinten noch anblasen lassen, da er in der rechten wand noch platz für nen 120er direkt am CPU hat, genauso wenn festplatten zu warm werden, hat er noch ein Seiten eingang für einen 120er (was aber den airflow kaputt machen würde).

Ich denke ma um den airflow nicht ganz zu zerstören, wäre am besten vorne nen 2. Lüfter mit dem Fan Frame und dann noch einen von unten nähe der Grafikkarte.


Aber wie gesagt habe das system nochnicht und weis auch nochnicht wie es mit der Temperatur aussieht

EDIT: Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition" die kommen erst sobald ich mich entscheide per hand da irgendwie ne plexi rein zu knallen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Das Netzteil hab ich bei Alternate für 49,90&#8364; gesehn. Das Alternate mal irgendwo der günstigste Shop ist, hätt ich nich gedacht... °_°
Wo wir grad bei dem Mugen sind... mir fällt grad wieder mein behindertes Mainboard ein. Gleich mal schaun, ob da aufm Board überhaupt genug Platz ist. Nicht dass der theoretisch ins Gehäuse passt, aber nich aufn Sockel weil irgendwas vom Board im Weg hängt. °_°

Edit: http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/ConRoe1333-....0(Enlarge).jpg

Ich mich jetz schon am Northbridge-Kühler versauern. Mal schaun, ob ich da irgendwo genaue Zahlen find. Oder lässt sich der Mugen auch um 90° gedreht einbauen?


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Von einem " LG " würd ich die Finger lassen. Mein Bruder hat nun schon sein Gerät 4 mal eingeschickt.


_Welchen hat er denn? Auch wenn es mich eigentlich nicht interessiert..

Die neuen LG (auch der PS8000 ect.) sind alle 1A.._


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Der passt da 100%, das kannst du mir glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, du kannst ihn drehen wie du willst.

Ich habe den Mugen schon auf so vielen Boards mit riesen Heatpipes gehabt, da soll das mickrige Ding vom ASRock kein Problem sein.

Hier mal Bilder von den Boards auf denen ich den schon draufhatte:

Maximus Extreme
Rampage Formula
EP45-DS4

ich würde wetten, dass der keine Probleme macht.

Grund: Scythe hat bei der Entwicklung auf Kompatibilität geachtet, da es ein OC-Küher ist und alle OC-Bretter große Heatpipes haben.


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Sehr gut, dann steht meine Liste quasi fest.
1x Xigmatek Asgard
1x Scythe Mugen 2
1x Silverstone ST50F-230
4x Scythe S-Flex 120mm 800rpm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Von einem " LG " würd ich die Finger lassen. Mein Bruder hat nun schon sein Gerät 4 mal eingeschickt weil das Bild immer Flatterte. Ich Persöhlich finde " Samsung " sehr gut hab einen LCD der 6 er Serie und hatte noch keine Probleme.


Naja, das kann bei jedem Hersteller passieren... LG stellt durchaus auch gute Displays/Fernseher her.
Von den ca. 50 LG Flatron die wir in der Schule benutzen mussten in den letzten 2 Jahren nur zwei Stück ausgetauscht wurden, und auch da lag es wahrscheinlich nicht am Gerät selber...
Ok, das sind keine Fernseher, aber allgemein ist LG definitiv ein empfehlenswerte Hersteller.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Eigentlich ist ne Wii auch ganz cool..aber nur mit so nem Controller..ich mag diese Nunchucks bzw. Fernbedienung nicht..







/Edit : Oder besorg ich mir doch nen Beamer? Verdammt nochmal sieht das alles (was ich mir grad in nem anderen Forum anschaue) geil aus.. 
_


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> /Edit : Oder besorg ich mir doch nen Beamer? Verdammt nochmal sieht das alles (was ich mir grad in nem anderen Forum anschaue) geil aus..
> _


Entscheid dich nicht wieder anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein TV sieht viel edler aus als ein Beamer und da hast du auch nicht das Problem dass du die Lampe teuer austauschen musst.


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

Ich würd auch auf jeden Fall einen TV nehmen, sieht einfach besser aus und hat ein kräftigeres/besseres Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Wii finde auch ganz cool, vorallem seit ich entdeckt habe dass es die auch in schwarz gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Stimmt schon..aber Schwach wird man doch bei sowas..oder nicht? : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

Naja, aber es gibt einfach genug Punkte die gegen einen Beamer sprechen - Folgekosten, weniger kräftiges Bild, schlecht in einem hellen Raum....
Musst natürlich du wissen, aber so ein 47" TV an der Wand macht sich schon deutlich besser als ein Beamer an der Decke würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Wieso an der Decke? o_o

Platz an der Wand hätte ich und ich find das Bild sogar kräftiger (wie man oben sieht) als auf manchen TV´s..

Aber ja , ich werd eh beim TV bleiben.. :]_


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2009)

Hm, ich bin mal davon ausgegangen dass du ihn an die Decke schrauben willst ^^
Aber so oder so sieht ein TV einfacher besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Joa - vor allem die beiden die ich zur Auswahl hab - mal schauen.. :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

grad kommt MTV Game award 2009 zum game of the year nominiert: Street fighter 4, Little Big Planet, Drakensang, Dead Space, Fallout 3 


gewonnen hat.....     Fallout 3    

Hätt ich auch als sieger genommen ^.^


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

grad kommt MTV Game award 2009 zum game of the year nominiert: Street fighter 4, Little Big Planet, Drakensang, Dead Space, Fallout 3 
mh wo is Risen?

gewonnen hat.....     Fallout 3    

Hätt ich auch als sieger genommen ^.^


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Risen ist scheiße... ehrlich... :x


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Risen ist scheiße... ehrlich... :x


Werde ich sehn, grade im moment installier ichs mir, habs von nem freund ausgeliehen ^.^


----------



## Shefanix (27. November 2009)

Ich finds auch schlecht, da fand ich sogar Gothic 3 besser, obwohl das garnicht so schlecht war wie einige behaupten :>


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Risen ist scheiße... ehrlich... :x



Risen an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber es ist wieder einmal verbuggt und das nervt...


----------



## Meriane (27. November 2009)

Wo ist Risen denn verbuggt? Oo


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Drawn Together inc. !!111 <3_


----------



## Shefanix (27. November 2009)

Das ist was?


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

würd mich auch interessieren.


An Risen hab ich zwar keine Bugs gefunden, dafür auch keinen Spaß. Dass das bei der Nominierung fehlt wundert mich nicht. Fallout3 ist ein verdienter Sieger, wobei mir Shift fehlt. Nächstes Jahr muss da auch definitv Borderlands auftauchen.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Du kennst Drawn Together auf MTV nicht? :]_


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

drawn together is lahustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt grad auf MTV


----------



## Shefanix (27. November 2009)

Jap ich kenns nicht, was unter anderen daran liegt, das ich seit... 2 1/2 Jahren kein bisschen mehr Fernsehen schaue. Und davor auch nur in sehr geringem Maße. Also von dem Programm was es da gibt hab ich absolut KEINE Ahnung. ^^

Bin dann auch mal weg, meinen Halb-Rausch ausschlafen :/


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

ich mag drawn together nicht ^^
find family guy und so besser ^^


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Ah okay..ist halt extrem unter der Gürtellinie aber genau mein Humor.. :]_


----------



## Rethelion (27. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wo ist Risen denn verbuggt? Oo


* Das typische hängenbleiben an allen Ecken; in einem Tempel gibts ne Falltür da bleib ich z.B. in der Luft hängen.
* beim Laden von Spielständen hängt sich Risen ab und zu auf(lädt endlos weiter)
* Der Char zieht seien Waffe, hällt aber nichts in der Hand
* Wenn ich die Karte öffne und mit der Maus daraf umschaue bewegt sich der Char mit

Und dann nervt mich wie der Held springt; erstmal hüpft er viel zu weit und dann kann man in der Luft noch rück oder seitwärts gehen


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

mh kennt ihr diese täuschung schon 

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS



Zählt mal die F    in dem satz


Hab das gestern erst entdeckt und fand das schon sehhr erstaunlich ^.^


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2009)

_Holy Crap : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

das nenn ich mal ein scharfes bild xD


----------



## Kyragan (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren.
> 
> 
> An Risen hab ich zwar keine Bugs gefunden, dafür auch keinen Spaß. Dass das bei der Nominierung fehlt wundert mich nicht. Fallout3 ist ein verdienter Sieger, wobei mir Shift fehlt. Nächstes Jahr muss da auch definitv Borderlands auftauchen.


Shift warn guter Neustart aber für mich keins der Games des Jahres. Borderlands hat absolutes Suchtpotential, doch fürn herausragendes Spiel fehlt dort mehr Story und der Mut mehr aus dem Konzept zu machen.
Fallout 3 ist aber in jedem Fall mehr als berechtigter Sieger.


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

schaut fast so aus wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Drawn Together kenn ich nicht. Das einzige was ich von MTV kenne dürfte Jackass sein. Ihr könnt mich jetzt für was auch immer halten, aber ich schau gerne N24 an. Da kommen viele interessante Reportagen, besonders Kronzuckers Kosmos gefällt mir.

edit: Kyragan stimmt schon, hast an sich Recht. Borderlands ist sehr Anfangs sehr kurzweilig, aber die Story kommt zu kurz (zumindest im Singleplayer). Shift fand ich dagegen das beste Rennspiel seit GTR2. Und davor war es für mich ColinMcRae Rally 2. War übrigens das erste NFS seit HP2 das mir richtig gefallen hat.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schaut fast so aus wie bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo n24 schau ich auch öfter, nur wiederholen sich die Dokus, und da pro7 und n24 zusammengehören kann man nach einem Monat die Gallileo dokus bei n24 bewundern xD


----------



## Asoriel (27. November 2009)

Galileo hab ich vor ein paar Jahren auch noch gerne geschaut, aber mittlerweile ist es verkommen. Es kommt doch eh fast nur, wieviel der Fette fressen kann. Aber auf N24 wiederholt es sich zu oft, das stimmt. Zum Glück gibts noch DMAX.


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Jo n24 schau ich auch öfter, nur wiederholen sich die Dokus, und da pro7 und n24 zusammengehören kann man nach einem Monat die Gallileo dokus bei n24 bewundern xD



absolutes /sign aber nachts zum ein nicken is das toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss man sich nicht konzentrieren ^^


EDIT: Dmax hab ich genau von 4 uhr mittags bis um 12:12 nachts...dann stellt sich das Programm auf München.tv um wo nur schmarn kommt der echt jede woche des selbe is ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> absolutes /sign aber nachts zum ein nicken is das toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du sollst arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema Dokus: 

http://ipb.quicksilverscreen.com/index.php?showtopic=91275 ( Teilchen-Physik für nicht-Physiker .. sehr interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Auch guter Lesestoff: http://www.amazon.de/Kosmologie-f%C3%BCr-F...m/dp/3442151546 Kosmologie für Fußgänger ( genau so gut wie eigentlich ALLES wo Harald Lesch mit dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

http://quicksilverscreen.com/videos?c=44&pt=list (alles mögliche an dokus)


----------



## Magexe (27. November 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Du sollst arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne du muss nur bis um 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade das du heute keine schicht hattest war so fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Frage: Meine Schwester hat ihr Notebook hier, und mein Vater will auch unbedingt eins.

Könnt ihr da gute empfehlen also Preis/Leistungs mäßig im 200 euro bereich? ^^

EDIT: NETbook ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

Risen installation mag nicht starten  setup.exe ist keine zulässige win32 anwendung weiß wer wie ichs zum laufen rieg? xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> Ne du muss nur bis um 6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja.. dafür gehts ja morgen rund :-P 5 Stunden playtest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Naja.. dafür gehts ja morgen rund :-P 5 Stunden playtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Playtest O.o das musste mir jetzt in ner PM genauer erklären ^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

DVD verkratzt?

Versuch mal die Setup-Datei direkt von der CD als Admin zu starten, nicht über Autorun.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

über autorun kommt garnix,auch keine fehlermeldung drum hab ich ja so mit admin gestartet aber dann kam ja die Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Keiner nen Gutes Netbook im bereiche 200euro als link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. November 2009)

Grad bestellt:

infactory 1 Paar beheizte Schuheinlagen
infactory Elektrisch beheizte Handschuhe

Damit einem beim Feuerwerk ( falls ich frei bekomm -.-) nicht zu kalt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nur diese komischen fingerwärmer mit diesem gel die man in heisses wasser werfen muss um die wieder ,, aufzuladen ´´ die mit diesen metallplättchen drin xD 

Aber hat mich au schon immer interessiert ob diese schuhwärmer funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

so bin wieder so ne stunde brain afk... League of Legends spielen ^^

www.lol-europe.com ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

übrigens Für alle leute die sagen Leage of Legends sei ne billige Dota nachmache, League of Legends ist von den Leuten die die Dota Mod (naja kann man es mod nennen?) gemacht haben, haben sie eben bei Game One gesagt^^


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> übrigens Für alle leute die sagen Leage of Legends sei ne billige Dota nachmache, League of Legends ist von den Leuten die die Dota Mod (naja kann man es mod nennen?) gemacht haben, haben sie eben bei Game One gesagt^^



ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist ja auch so, steht auch auf der Page und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich muss sagen es is geiler als Dota ^^


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> Keiner nen Gutes Netbook im bereiche 200euro als link?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Lange Akkulaufzeit und sonst auch TipTop aber etwas über 200€ : 

Klick mich!_


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

weiß nich xD hab nur Hero Line wars gespielt als ich Warcraft 3 gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Bist du ein Vollidiot war auch lustig xD
dies ist Post 999
jetz funktioniert risen, einfach nicht in frage stellen so tun als ob nix gewesen wär, dann macht der Pc das vielleicht nochmal.....manchmal funktioniert diese Logik


----------



## EspCap (28. November 2009)

Ich bin vorhin auch endlich mal dazu gekommen LoL anzutesten und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Kämpfe können ganz schön lang dauern... ich dachte mir vorhin ich schau 'mal kurz' rein, dann hing ich ne Stunde in nem Match fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

200€ Netbook wird schwer.


Zoid/Magexe - was arbeitet ihr eigentlich?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. November 2009)

Sagen wir Kundendienst :-P


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

O_o DIe Orange Box für 12&#8364;  klick das nenn ich mal günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn das angebot nächste woche noch steht kauf ich mir die, hab die nur für ps3 und das ist ja nicht das wahre son ego shooter auf ps3


dies is post 1000 und jetz hab ich statt 4 komischen grauen punkten 5 komische graue punkte......toll.....


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Sagen wir Kundendienst :-P



aber sowas von Kundendienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Lange Akkulaufzeit und sonst auch TipTop aber etwas über 200€ :
> 
> Klick mich!_


_Möp :]_


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Möp :]_


 ah überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, werds mal an meinen Vater weiter geben


----------



## EspCap (28. November 2009)

Orange Box... irgendwie hab ich da erstmal an was anderes gedacht als an die HL-Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin echt gespannt wie das nacher mit den LEDs aussieht... garantiert ziemlich hell bei der Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

so viel kommen nicht zum Einsatz, es werden "nur" 10-12, mehr nicht.

Bei OrangeBOX musste ich zuerst aber auch an etwas anderes denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die von Valve hab ich aber auch im Schrank stehen und ich hab den Kauf nie bereut. Hat zwar außer HL² und Portal nichts gespielt, aber dafür hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Musst auch ersma Überlegen O.o

Hab die Orange Box aber für PS3 und macht tierisch spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

an was denkt ihr denn da xD 
an sowas ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder an ne orange xbox? xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

OrangeBOX? Denk ich an http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showt...57#post13128957 . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. November 2009)

achsoooooooooooooooooooo xD 
das krieg ich aber net für 12&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Die Pappschachtel dafür für 12 Cent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. November 2009)

Sebi was hat eig die Grafikkarte zur Ofenbehandlung gesagt? Hab ich das überlesen?^^


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sebi was hat eig die Grafikkarte zur Ofenbehandlung gesagt? Hab ich das überlesen?^^



das würde mich auch interresieren ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. November 2009)

Guten Morgen :-P *gähn*


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-P *gähn*



geh weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne nen guaden ^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

hat noch nichts dazu gesagt da ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin bzw. gestern der Ofen belegt war mit lecker Kuchen etc, das hatte dann erstmal Vorrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hat noch nichts dazu gesagt da ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin bzw. gestern der Ofen belegt war mit lecker Kuchen etc, das hatte dann erstmal Vorrang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm kuchen...wäre ma wieder ne idee...^^


----------



## Soramac (28. November 2009)

Wer auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Full HD 23-Zoll-TFT ist, würde ich diesen hier empfehlen, besitze ihn selber nicht, macht aber von den Werten und dem Preis einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2009)

Naja, so toll soll der nicht sein. Schau mal hier:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2009/...sung-p2370.html

Und Prad ist für mich durchaus eine Referenz, denn vieles, was ich dort bezüglich einzelner Modelle lesen konnte, hat sich dann auch bewahrheitet, als ich das betreffende Gerät in Aktion sehen konnte.
Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, daß meiner Meinung nach Samsung völlig, aber wirklich völlig überbewertet wird. Die haben vereinzelt sehr gute Geräte, was aber viele andere Hersteller auch haben und der Rest ist Durchschnittskost, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Nur ein DVI-Eingang? Da ist selbst mein 3 Jahre alter BenQ besser dran. :O
Edit: PN-Panel... no wai :X


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Hat hier jemand zufällig das LG KP500 oder das Samsung SGH-D900e und kann eventuell drüber berichten? :>


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Leider nein, aber schau doch mal hier:
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_te...900_p69273.html
http://www.chip.de/artikel/LG-Electronics-...t_35436557.html

rein. Vielleicht findest du dort antworten auf deine Fragen. Im Notfall: Auf in den örtlichen T-Com/vodafone - Shop und anschaun.


----------



## aseari (28. November 2009)

Huhu Leute!
Da in ein paar Tagen mein nächstes Gehalt kommen müsste, hatte ich mir eigentlich überlegt, mir davon einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich hab von Asoriel schon einen vorgeschlagen bekommen, aber der gefällt mir vom optischen her nicht so.
Was sagt ihr denn zum Samsung Syncmaster P2370?
Auflösung: 1920x1080
23 Zoll
Helligkeit: 250cd/m² &#8226; Kontrast: 50000:1 &#8226; Reaktionszeit: 2ms &#8226; Blickwinkel: 170°/160° &#8226; Panel: TN+Film &#8226; Besonderheiten: unterstützt HDCP &#8226; Stromverbrauch: 30W (Betrieb), 1W (Standby)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: DAMN der wurd ja ein paar Posts über mir schon bewertet.... SORRY!


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2009/...sung-p2370.html

3 Posts weiter oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nen besseren Test wirst du nicht finden.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. November 2009)

Kann man irgendwo nur eine Festplatte (in meinem Fall C:/) komplett formatieren? Meine Spiele würd ich gern behalten,aber die Festplatte ist ziemlich vollgemüllt^^
Klar könnte ich einfach Rechtsklick und dann auf FOrmatieren.. Einzigstes Problem: Auf C:/ ist auch mein WIndows installiert..^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Um ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems wirst du dann nicht herum kommen.
Insofern: Direkt Windows neu installieren und vor der Installation halt ne komplette Formatierung auswählen. Fertig ists.
Aber nich vergessen eventuelle Daten zu retten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo nur eine Festplatte (in meinem Fall C:/) komplett formatieren? Meine Spiele würd ich gern behalten,aber die Festplatte ist ziemlich vollgemüllt^^
> Klar könnte ich einfach Rechtsklick und dann auf FOrmatieren.. Einzigstes Problem: Auf C:/ ist auch mein WIndows installiert..^^



ich verstehs grad nicht O.o

Du willst deine festplatte komplett formatieren, aber irgendwie doch nicth weil windoof und deine games druf sind O.o

Naja 1.Möglichkeit: Sicher deine Spiele auf ner externen (oder ner 2. Partition) und installiere windows neu.
2.Möglichkeit: Alles neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. November 2009)

Edit:

Ach scheiße ich idiot, hab irgendwie gerade ne ziemlich logische methode vergessen ^^


----------



## Magexe (28. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Ach scheiße ich idiot, hab irgendwie gerade ne ziemlich logische methode vergessen ^^


dann schieb die Spiele auf D? (das ist ne partition) oder brenn sie dir auf ca: 15-16 DVD's ^^
anders gehts nicht


----------



## Mikroflame (28. November 2009)

Ja,war gerade irgendwie ein wenig verpeilt, ich stell mich schon in die Ecke,aber hast nimmer meinen alten post zitieren können ^^


----------



## aseari (28. November 2009)

Wie siehts denn mit dem LG Flatron W2353V aus?

Der hat:
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Eingänge: HDMI, DVI-D, VGA
23 Zoll
Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Kontrast: 50000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 2ms • Blickwinkel: 170°/160° • Panel: TN+Film • Stromverbrauch: keine Angabe (Betrieb), 1W (Standby)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wird bei Prad für Gamer empfohlen. (http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/spieler24.html


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Hmm, weder das LG noch das Samsung scheinen meine Ansprüche erfüllen zu können. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen:

Ich suche: Ein Handy, mit MP3-Player, Kamera, Videofunktion, sollte Anschluss für 3,5mm Klinke besitzen, oder einen Adapter von 2,5 auf 3,5. Preislimit ~110€


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. November 2009)

Habe den Acer X233H hat auch die Auflösung von 1920x1080 und hat 23 Zoll.

200€ hat er gekostet bin mit ihm zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2009)

aseari schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dem LG Flatron W2353V aus?
> 
> Der hat:
> Auflösung: 1920x1080
> ...



Der ist Number One, für den Preis. Meine Schwester hat den. Schöne Farben, für einen TN guter Kontrast, schliert nichts, absolut nichts zu beanstanden.
Für Gamer optimal das Teil. Natürlich ist er sehr blickwinkelabhängig, wie das bei TN-Panels nun mal so ist.


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

Shefanix kannst ja mal nach dem Nokia 5800 Xpress Music schauen. Hab ich selbst schon ne Weile, ist absolut genial und für ein Touchscreenhandy hält der Akku erstaunlich lange. Nur um 110&#8364; wirst das höchstens gebraucht bekommen.

Aseari welchen hab ich damals empfohlen? Den 2333SW? Der sieht praktisch identisch aus wie der LG und hat auch beinahe die gleichen Eckdaten. Aber besonders fasziniert mich die Bildqualität. Hab dir mal ein Bild von ner BluRay gemacht.
Die Qualität vom Foto ist grauenhaft - hoffentlich kann man dennoch etwas erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Der LG kostet 5&#8364; mehr wie der Samsung, ist also vom Preis her egal. 

Ich hab auch absolut nichts an dem Monitor zu beanstanden, egal ob BluRay, Shooter und sonstige schnelle Spiele oder Fotos, alles wirkt genial. Kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen. Wenn dir das Design nicht gefällt würde ich den LG nehmen.


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2009)

Hallo mal ne schnelle frage, mit welchem programm kann ich rar datein auspacken ? bitte link zu einer Seite


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2009)

_WinRAR

_


----------



## Rethelion (28. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne schnelle frage, mit welchem programm kann ich rar datein auspacken ? bitte link zu einer Seite



Einmal die Buchstaben "rar" bei google eingeben und gleich der erste Treffer wäre das Programm das du suchst.
Aber damit du dich nicht überanstrengst: http://www.winrar.de/download.php



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (28. November 2009)

7zip! Kann alle Formate und ist Freeware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: WinRar ist Shareware. Aber ich teile nicht gern!


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Hmm das 5800 Xpress Music hört sich interessant an, sprengt aber dann doch meinen Preisrahmen. Ich benötige nämlich ziemlich bald ein neues Handy, da mein altes nach zig Jahren seinen Dienst aufgeben will :>

Hab grad mal ne Handysuchmaschine gefunden, vielleicht kann die mir ja helfen.


----------



## aseari (28. November 2009)

@ Asoriel: Oh, dann hab' ich mich vertan. Das Design ist auch genial. Naja, bei dem kleinen Preisunterschied ists ja eigentlich egal, welchen ich nehme... Ich werd mir noch ein paar Tests zu beiden durchlesen und dann auf das Geld warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke!


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich suche: Ein Handy, mit MP3-Player, Kamera, Videofunktion, sollte Anschluss für 3,5mm Klinke besitzen, oder einen Adapter von 2,5 auf 3,5. Preislimit ~110&#8364;


_Das hab ich derzeit noch bzw. hab ich es schon an meine Mutti vermacht..Kamera ist Top..

Hier noch nen Test : Klick mich!


Ob so nen Klinkenanschluss dran ist : k.A _


----------



## pampam (28. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, weder das LG noch das Samsung scheinen meine Ansprüche erfüllen zu können. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen:
> 
> Ich suche: Ein Handy, mit MP3-Player, Kamera, Videofunktion, sollte Anschluss für 3,5mm Klinke besitzen, oder einen Adapter von 2,5 auf 3,5. Preislimit ~110€



Nokia 5130 Xpressmusic.
Hab ich selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Hat alles, was du geschrieben hast, allerdings ist die Videoqualität nicht die beste, aber sonst kann ich es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Asoriel (28. November 2009)

Jetzt ist es gewiss, ich brauch ein LGA1156-Board, und zwar das Classified 200. das hat noch nen NF200 drauf, da die 1156er-CPUs nur 16 Lanes ansprechen können.

Schaut euch mal die Features an, das Ding ist der Wahnsinn!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSkKdVHoh0g

leider noch nirgends erhältlich.


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Weder das von Paini, noch das von pampam sagen mir zu. Im Moment bin ich wirklich am überlegen wie ich genug Geld für das 5800XM bekomme. Obwohl das KM900 Arena von LG auch schick aussieht :>


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es gewiss, ich brauch ein LGA1156-Board, und zwar das Classified 200. das hat noch nen NF200 drauf, da die 1156er-CPUs nur 16 Lanes ansprechen können.
> 
> Schaut euch mal die Features an, das Ding ist der Wahnsinn!!
> 
> ...



Und was soll das kosten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für das Geld kannst du dann wahrscheinlich gleich einen Bloomfield kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ohnehin nicht, daß die Anbindung aus 2x8 Lanes limitieren würden. Bei einer ATI5970 hast du auch nur einen Slot, somit rein rechnerisch auch nur 8 Lanes pro Chip. Die Tatsache, daß es sie trotzdem gibt sagt mir, daß AMD bezüglich der Bandbreite keine Probleme sah und die werden am besten wissen, was da so an Daten über die Leitung geht.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> 7zip! Kann alle Formate und ist Freeware
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


7zip ftw!


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. November 2009)

hätte mal eine Frage
ich hab mir ein neues Headset  gekauft zum zocken und TS.
Aber ich hab gemerkt dass mir die Ohren beim Musik hören wehtun.
Kann man irgendwie einstellen dass der Sound vom Media Player aus der Boxen kommt und der Sound vom Spiel und Ts aus dem Headset?


----------



## Xerivor (28. November 2009)

Ja kann man.. konnt ich bei mir im Realtek Treiber ganz einfach Einstellen.

Lautsprecher als Standardgerät einstellen. 
Dann bei TS Sound Ausgabe für den Anschluss wo das Headset eingestöpselt ist einstellen.

Edit: Hab das mit dem Spielsound überlesen...-.- also kA


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. November 2009)

ich glaub schon dass es irgendwie geht.. man kann ja ab vista(oder win7?) auch direkt im Windows soundmixer die Lautstärke der einzelnen Audioquellen separat einstellen.. aber ich glaub für das was du willst wird das nicht reichen


----------



## Vaishyana (28. November 2009)

Bin am überlegen was ich mir als nächstes zulegen soll -_-

System atm:

Athlon 5800+
HD4850
4GB (kein Problem)
500GB F3 (kein Problem)
schrottiges ASRock Board
XP home 32 bit
KEIN Headset
2 19" (1 TFT 1 Röhre)

Nunja, es soll ein neues Headset (30&#8364, Windows 7, eine 5850 und ein neuer Bildschirm her.

Zu Weihnachten gibt es schonmal nen PhenomII X4 965

Bis dahin dann entweder ein Headset, W7 oder ein neues Board  (AM2+ und AM3 ready!), was eher unwichtig ist

Im März dann die 5850 und neuer Monitor (empfehlenswert?) Lege wert auf Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sitze für Flime 5m< entfernt


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Die Frage ist wie wichtig dir dein Headset ist. Um ehrlich zu sein kriegst du für 30€ eigendlich nur Plunder. Fürn anständiges Headset muss man heutzutage schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Ich für meinen Teil würde das Headset aufschieben und mir lieber n neues Board zulegen. Dann mit AM3-Sockel und DDR3-RAM.
Dann hast du für 2+ Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Weiss jemand was man davon halten soll? *Klick* 

Weil dann würde ich mir wohl das hier kaufen: http://www.thaysen-telecom.com/produkt/Han..._Music_-_black/


----------



## Vaishyana (28. November 2009)

Als Headset sollte dieses herhalten. Aber so wichtig ist es imo nicht, WoW raide ich nicht mehr so viel und für diverse CoD Spiele gehts auch ohne. Spiele ja kein Clanbase atm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Board sehe ich auch nicht so eng, würde die Leistung ja nicht so arg erhöhen. Btw, muss das Board AM2 und AM3 haben, da ich z.Z. eine AM2 Cpu habe und Ende des Jahres AM3.

Ich tendiere ja sehr zu W7. 
*Aber:* Zu Weihnachten gibts nen Laptop für meine Freundin unterm Baum, und da ist W7 64 Bit dabei, kann ich diese dann nicht auch für meinen Rechner benutzen? Teilen uns ja atm auch Vista. :X


----------



## Rethelion (28. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> und da ist W7 64 Bit dabei, kann ich diese dann nicht auch für meinen Rechner benutzen? Teilen uns ja atm auch Vista. :X



Können ja, dürfen nein.

Beim Headset tuts doch auch eines für 5€ und den Rest investierst du in die Hardware; das bringt dir doch auch mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Da ich mir ja höchst warscheinlich da 5800XM kaufen werde, benötige ich dazu noch Kopfhörer. Hab mal ein paar rausgesucht, jemand Erfahrungen, oder kann mir andere vorschlagen?

Creative EP-830
Sony MDR-EX300SLB
Sennheiser CX 200 Street II
Sennheiser CX 300
Sennheiser CX 300-II


----------



## Soramac (28. November 2009)

Also ich habe selbst Kopfhörer von Sennheiser und zwar diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-MX-660-Kop...676&sr=8-12

und bin mehr als nur zufrieden mit den Kopfhörern, benutze die für mein iPhone, der Klang ist gut und für den Preis auch sehr zufrieden. Es besitzt am Headset auch eine Lautstärkeregelung, so kann man schnell die Musik leise machen um jemanden zuzuhören oder etwas anderes.


----------



## Shefanix (28. November 2009)

Sollten schon In-Ear sein. Die anderen halten bei mir nie so gut :>

Achja noch ein paar Infos: Ich brauch guten Bass! Ich liebe Bassintensive-Musik.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

Die Monster Beats Kopfhörer von Dr. Dre sollen ja nicht schlecht sein (gerade für basslastige Songs)...aber halt auch teuer.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

> Sollten schon In-Ear sein. Die anderen halten bei mir nie so gut :>


Bei mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen die Ultimate Ears MetroFi 170 und kann sie nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Isolierung, schöner Bass, super Höhen und sitzen perfekt. Das Kabelklopfen kann man aber leider nicht abstreiten, aber wenn man nicht vor hat damit zu joggen macht das eigentlich nichts aus.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2009)

Die sehen doch schonmal schick aus. Was meinst du mit Kabelklopfen?


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

Wenn das Y-Kabel von den beiden Ohrhörern das zum 'Hauptkabel' geht, wie z.B. beim joggen, an einem 'klopft' weil es durch die Bewegung hin und her hüpft, hört man ein dumpfes Klopfen. 
Finde ich nicht sehr störend, aber ich jogge auch nicht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war bei meinen alten In-Ears von Creative aber auch nicht anders, wenn auch vll. etwas schwächer.

Wenn man das Kabel über den Rücken legt ist das sicher deutlich schwächer, aber auch so stört es mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

hab mir vor 5 Tagen das hier gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2009)

Jogging geh ich auch nicht, dafür fahre ich sehr viel Fahrrad. Aber stören würde mich das denke ich auch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

Hm, ob es mich beim Fahrradfahren stören würde weiss ich nicht... in letzter Zeit hab ich keine Zeit dafür und ausserdem ist es mir zu kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke wenn man sie über den Rücken bzw. unter eine Jacke legt dürfte das Klopfen relativ verschwinden.


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2009)

Finde zum joggen nen iPod Shuffle recht praktisch, kann man leicht irgendwo anklipsen und die neuen Bedienelemten bei den Kopfhörern kann man leicht ohne stehen zubleiben oder den iPod oder MP3 Player aus der Hosentasche zuholen den Song auswählen, lauter und leiser usw. machen.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

Dazu müsste Apple mal In-Ear mit den Bedienelementen rausbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diese 'normalen' Ohrhörer wären für mich ein ziemliches KO-Kriterium für den Shuffle.

Edit : Ok, ich war schlecht informiert - gibt es sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem bin ich kein großer Fan von den Apple Ohrhörern, ob In-Ear oder nicht.


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2009)

Das stimmt, habe selbst die die Apple Kopfhörern nicht, nur da der iPod Shuffle selbst keine Bedienelementen hat, muss man wohl die Kopfhörer nehmen, da ich es nur zum Joggen bald nehmen werde, sprich, wenns mal wieder warm wird ..


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2009)

Woah, ein LoL Match kann aber immens an Zeit fressen. Macht aber Laune muss ich sagen :>

Denke es werden die von der gepostet, EspCap.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

> Woah, ein LoL Match kann aber immens an Zeit fressen. Macht aber Laune muss ich sagen :>


Genau das hab ich mir gestern nach meinem ersten LoL-Match gedacht... vorhin hab ich mit nem Kumpel ne Weile 'normales' Wc3 Dota gespielt und ich muss sagen LoL steht dem in nichts nach.
Irgendwie macht LoL sogar ein bisschen mehr Spaß atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann mal viel Spaß mit den Ohrhörern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2009)

Ja, finde ich auch. Habe diese Ashe genommen, weil ich früher leidenschaftlicher Mirana-Spieler war. Und ich war begeistert. Das gibts auch einen Arrow, der sich genau wie der von Mirana verhält. Je weiter der Gegner weg, desto länger der Stun und mehr Schaden :>


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

Ich hab auch Ashe genommen, aus zwei Gründen - die hab ich in der 'Bewährungsprobe' ja schon gespielt (ist wohl der Standartchar da) und ausserdem spiele ich bei Wc3 gerne Sylvannas und die sind sich recht ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. November 2009)

ehehe was habt ihr gegen risen, hab um 9 angefangen zu spielen und bin bis jetz nicht losgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds super ^^


----------



## Magexe (29. November 2009)

Bei lol sag ich nur: Ashe ist OP...bis jetzt hab ich damit (ohne die standard items die einem gezeigt werde) jeden auseinander genommen...hatte zum teil ne schuss geschwindigkeit von 3.0 sprich: 3 Schüsse pro Sekunde und 120% crit...leider nicht viel+schaden aber das waren dann halt 300er crits sprich 900schaden in 1 sekund, Plus der Ulti pfeil und der gegner ist tot...

Also Ashe find ich lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, lustiger spielt sich da der Prot-Pala: Taric , oder auch die Gleven werferin: Sivir

Natürlich sind andere Klassen wenn man sie spielen kann auch fett aber das sind meine Favoriten. (freunde verbieten mir mit ashe in 2on2 oder 3on3 zu spielen ^^)

Aber ab montag ist der "shop" da (zumindest in Europa lol-europe.com eben), dann hat man erstmal nur nen paar heroes zur auswahl und die anderen muss mans ich freischalten oder mit RL-Geld kaufen ^^ (freispielen dauert halt ein wenig)


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hätte mal eine Frage
> ich hab mir ein neues Headset  gekauft zum zocken und TS.
> Aber ich hab gemerkt dass mir die Ohren beim Musik hören wehtun.
> Kann man irgendwie einstellen dass der Sound vom Media Player aus der Boxen kommt und der Sound vom Spiel und Ts aus dem Headset?



ich habs jetzt geschaft das der  "normale" Sound aus den Boxen kommt und der TS Sound aus dem Headset. Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch dass der Sound von Spielen auch ausm Headset kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jemand ein Tipp für mich? Also sozusagen dass das Headset dass Standardgerät ist und nur der Sound vom Media Player aus den Boxen kommt.


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2009)

In den Spieleinstellung das Soundgerät auswählen.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

kann mein bei keinem Spiel dass ich hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2009)

Willkommen bei Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (29. November 2009)

Denkt ihr das Ipod Touch etc. nach Weihnachten billiger werden? Bzw. sind sie schon Aufgeschlagen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das Ipod Touch etc. nach Weihnachten billiger werden? Bzw. sind sie schon Aufgeschlagen?



Ich denke schon wie bei allem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gleich thema hatte ich heute bei den fernseher! aber da glaub ich weniger das die preis so Dramatisch fallen werden. 

und noch kleine frage! kann man  
LOGITECH Z-5500 auch an fernseher/Konsolen anschliessen.?


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2009)

_Jap , kannst du :-)_


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Kanne mier hier einer ne frage beantworten ??

Und Zwar hab ich gerade getestet ob es eventuel am anti virus liegt wiso ich keine Hintergrund Layouts Upen kanne auf youtube 

Anti vir kurz ausgeschaltet und getestet und es ging wollte nun fragen ob einer weis welche einstellung das is das es geht mit dme Upen trotz antivir 


Hab Kaspersky Securitie Suite CBE 09
_


----------



## Vaishyana (29. November 2009)

Könnt ihr mal einer alten 50 Jährigen Mutter erklären, dass es rausgeschmißen Geld ist, sich Laptops für 500&#8364; mit 200GBHDD, 1-2GB Ram und Vista 32 Bit sowie 1.8GH Single Core CPU zu kaufen...?

Edit: Natürlich von Mediamarkt, Real & co...


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2009)

_Neeein..jetzt ist er/sie/es auch noch hier.. _


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Ich Hoffe du meinst nicht mich_


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Neeein..jetzt ist er/sie/es auch noch hier.. _


Was hast du bitte für ein Problem mit Rexo?
Schreckliche Rechtschreibung haben auch andere,  muss man mit klarkommen. Wenn du darüber hinweg siehst ist der Beitrag höflich und die wichtigste Information gibts auch. 

@Rexo:
Ich hab noch nichtmal gewußt, dass man bei Youtube das Layout ändern kann...aber probiers mal so:

Kaspersky-Suite öffnen -> Oben rechts auf Einstellungen -> Links auf den Reiter Web-Antivirus -> Da auf Einstellungen -> Dann auf Ausnahmen -> Und www.youtube.com einfügen

Wär so das was mir logisch erscheint...wenns nicht klappt alles rückgängig
Ich hab nur Antivirus von Kaspersky, daher weiß ich nicht was da noch ist ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (29. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal einer alten 50 Jährigen Mutter erklären, dass es rausgeschmißen Geld ist, sich Laptops für 500&#8364; mit 200GBHDD, 1-2GB Ram und Vista 32 Bit sowie 1.8GH Single Core CPU zu kaufen...?
> 
> Edit: Natürlich von Mediamarkt, Real & co...



Meiner Mutter hatte ich damals immer ein wenig komplexere Sachen darüber Erzählt,die hatte kein Wort verstanden (Daher kannste auch Lügen erzählen um mehr Argumente zu haben,sie versteht meist eh nichts) und am Ende ein "Und deshalb ist das nicht so gut." drangehängt. Dann hatte die mir in der Regel geglaubt.

Technik war die einzigste Sache,wo ich die irgendwie bekehren konnte, sonst war ich immer Schuld,aber naja.. Versuchs mal so ^^


Edit:

Hab vor meinen beiden Schwestern zu Weihnachten einen neues Notebook zu kaufen. Preisbereich liegt bei zwischen 300-500&#8364;. Einsatzgebiet eigendlich nur Office&Internet. Sie spielen keine Spiele, evtl benutzen sie mal Gimp aber nicht proffessionel (so das dieses zu verachten ist.)

Ich habe einige Ausgesucht (einfach bei Notebooksbilliger.de in die Suche eingeben) und wollte mal Fragen was ihr dazu haltet,da ich ein wenig zu sehr auf Gamingaspekte achte.
Habe versucht die Notebooks möglich elegant zu halten.

ASUS K50IJ-SX145C
Ich finde das Design einfach schick,Festplatte sollte für die vollkommen genügen. Außerdem ist Windows 7 verfügbar. Mit den 4GB Ram sollten sie auch nicht so schnell meckern dass ihr Lappy abstürzt,wenn sie mal "ausversehen" 50x Firefox aufgemacht haben.


Samsung E251-Aura T4200 Esilo
5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit ist perfekt um mal auf dem Sofa zu chillen, zudem exestiert ein SuperSilent Modus (weiß nicht ob sie das sehr Wichtig finden,aber ist immre praktisch). Gehäuse soll stabil sein und es ist sehr Leicht mit 2,50kg.Eine antibakterielle Tastatur und auch recht gutes Design.

TOSHIBA SAT. L300-28W
Auf dem ersten Blick ein schickes Design. Restliche Eigendschaften ähnlich wie die beiden darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samsung E252-Aura T6400 Sandin
Meiner Meinung nach das beste Design von allen 4, auch die Vorteile des anderen Samsungs , jedoch mit einem besseren Prozzesor (Vorteil für mich,fals ich mal bei ihnen bin und irgendwas bei dennen Installieren will *hust*^^). Eine Ati Radeon 4330 mit eigenem Grafikspeicher , welche meines Wissens nach auch bei den meisten Dell Notebooks verbaut war. 

Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen oder andere Vorschläge


----------



## Kyragan (29. November 2009)

Oder du zeigst ihr bei bspw. Notebooksbilliger.de mal n paar Notebooks in dem Preisbereich mit wesentlich mehr Leistung und erzählst ihr einfach: GUCK, da sind die Zahlen viel größer! Das Teil is viel toller! :X


----------



## Vaishyana (29. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Oder du zeigst ihr bei bspw. Notebooksbilliger.de mal n paar Notebooks in dem Preisbereich mit wesentlich mehr Leistung und erzählst ihr einfach: GUCK, da sind die Zahlen viel größer! Das Teil is viel toller! :X




So in der Art habe ich das auch gemacht. Aber gut, ihre einzige Sorge ist die Lieferung, da sie nicht will das der nette Vater es sieht. Sonst ist die Überraschung verdorben. 

Haben nun mal bei Real geschaut da gibt es 2 Stück für 498€. Finde ich ganz ok zumal er nur für office gebraucht wird.


----------



## Kyragan (29. November 2009)

Mh... wo wohnst du? Einige wenige Shops haben Abholservices.
Bspw. Cyberport. Aber deren soweit ich weiß einzige Filiale ist in Dresden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau ich dich sonst evtl. mal um, ob es nen Shop in nem ähnlichen Preisrahmen gibt wo ihr das Gerät vor Ort abholen könnt. Zur Not hat deine Mutter halt bei Quelle im Ausverkauf Klamotten bestellt, wenn er das Paket zu Gesicht bekommen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jap , kannst du :-)_



Super, Freut sich mein freund der Will zu Weihnachten Sony Z5500 Kaufen und dann noch eben die Logitech Anlage! 



*Mit dem kostenlosen 7stacks erhalten Sie eine tolle Erweiterung für die Windows-Taskleiste.*

 	 	 	 	7stacks zielt besonders auf Windows 7 und dessen "Superbar" ab. Dort können Sie Icons gruppieren und als Symbol in der "Superbar" anzeigen lassen. Bei Windows XP und Vista funktioniert die Gruppierung in Form von einer Quicklaunch-Toolbar.

 Neben Verknüpfungen lassen sich auch Dokumente oder Ordner mit 7stacks gruppieren. So haben Sie schnellen und direkten Zugriff auf Ihre wichtigsten Dateien. Unter Vista und Windows 7 wird auch der Aero Glass-Effekt unterstützt.

Downloaden---------------------> http://www.chip.de/downloads/7stacks_37237746.html

Finde ich super Praktisch!


----------



## Vaishyana (29. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mh... wo wohnst du? Einige wenige Shops haben Abholservices.



Terrorzelle Harz. Nordhausen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen was noch so zu finden ist. Im Moment fixieren wir uns auf das Angebot von Real.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

> Aber gut, ihre einzige Sorge ist die Lieferung, da sie nicht will das der nette Vater es sieht. Sonst ist die Überraschung verdorben


Naja, auf dem Paket wird ja kaum in Grossbuchstaben 'Notebook!111' stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ansonsten könntet ihr das gute Stück ja auch zu einem Nachbarn/Kumpel/Verwandten liefern lassen.


----------



## Vaishyana (29. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem Paket wird ja kaum in Grossbuchstaben 'Notebook!111' stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt auch wieder. Werd ich demnächst auch mal vortragen.


----------



## Niranda (30. November 2009)

Für mein Projekt habe ich ein erstes Grundlegendes Konzept veröffentlicht. Die Feinheiten fehlen allerdings noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2287333


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Gibts nen Case was mit dem Lancool K7 vergleichbar und im Gegensatz zum K7 noch lieferbar ist? So "schlicht" und mit "gebürstetem Aluminium-Style" halt..und in etwa auf gleichem Preisniveau.. :]_


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Mh... wenn du nen 10er oder nen 20er drauflegst kriegstn Lian Li. Beispielsweise das hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::13336.html


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Kommt dem schon nah aber das Lüftergitter stört mich - beim Lancool ist es noch "schöner" vorne.. :]+

Aber danke :-]_


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Das TJ07 von Silverstone is eh das schönste Gehäuse aufm Markt... aber kostet auch mal 250-270 Euro... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts nen Case was mit dem Lancool K7 vergleichbar und im Gegensatz zum K7 noch lieferbar ist? So "schlicht" und mit "gebürstetem Aluminium-Style" halt..und in etwa auf gleichem Preisniveau.. :]_



Schau dir mal das hier an: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a360116.html
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die Front aus Alu oder Plaste ist.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Das sieht doch schonmal recht gut aus , danke :-)

Hm..oder auch nicht..

..das gibts irgendwie auch nurnoch mit Fenster.. :X_


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das TJ07 von Silverstone is eh das schönste Gehäuse aufm Markt... aber kostet auch mal 250-270 Euro...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


220 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was bringts dir? Hat eh jeder Depp das Ding. Ist schon zum modden langweilig geworden.


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Nur weils in einem Forum 10 Leute haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon abgesehen bin ich kein Case Modder oder sonst was. Ich finds nur nur schick und nebenbei juckts mich ziemlich wenig, ob das noch 200 andere unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben. ;-)
Davon abgesehen scheint das Ding eh erst seit dem murderMod bei Moddern so angesagt zu sein.


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

Ich finds auch recht egal wie viel das Gehäuse haben. Habe mir nämlich auch das Antec Nine Hundred Two gegönnt und sah wirklich klasse aus und war vollkomm zufrieden, ob das jetzt noch 1.000 andere Leute haben, ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Joa , das Temjin ist sehr geil - sowas würd ich garnicht modden..sieht so wie es ist 1A aus.. :]_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Mir gefällt das Temjin optisch irgendwie garnicht, zumindest auf den ersten Blick. Irgendwie zu "schlicht".


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

Ich mag schlichte Sachen (Darum mag ich ja auch Apple Produkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das coole ist ja bei so einem Gehäuse, es sieht auf dem ersten Blick wie ein ganz stinknormales Gehäuse aus, wenn es aber drinn z.B. eine Wasserkühlung hat oder super Hardware und total leise ist, macht das aber schon richtig was her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds cool.


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

Am besten finde ich eigentlich sowas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Mac_G4_Cube

Einfach Plexi-Kasten und hardware reingeworfen ^^


----------



## Niranda (30. November 2009)

sry, kanns mir nicht verkneifen xD

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...p;l2=Midi+Tower


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Temjin optisch irgendwie garnicht, zumindest auf den ersten Blick. Irgendwie zu "schlicht".


Das schlichte ist gerade das schöne.
Ich mag klare ununterbrochene Formen. Klassisches zeitloses, edles Design, so muss es sein!
Hurray ein Reim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (30. November 2009)

Möchte jmd einen Google Wave invite?
Hab noch 8 Stück =)


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

G-Mail?
Nehm ich! :> Meine Standardmail müsste glaub ich im buffed Profil stehen... :O


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2009)

Kann glaub ich mal wieder ne E-Mail-Adresse gebrauchen...die jetzige ist zwar nicht spamverseucht...aber ich Trottel hab sie als BNet-Account genommen :/


----------



## Niranda (30. November 2009)

Google Wave ist mehr als nur ne mailadresse... ^^
was genau weiß ich selbst nicht xD


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

google wave ist ne mischung aus Twitter für arme und MSN für arme oder? xD


----------



## Niranda (30. November 2009)

also mit gwave kann man iwie auch twittern in twitter... ^^


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

O.o ganz komische sache...
aber ich habs schon früher gesagt: Es fängt mit Google Chrome an...und hört mit Google OS auf...totale überwachung und kunden analyse ohne zu fragen...
Die hören bestimmt dann auch das TS gelaber von jedem Google OS benutzer oder was sie wie lang machen...


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2009)

> was genau weiß ich selbst nicht xD


Willkommen im Klub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie hat Google ja mal gemeint dass Wave sozusagen der Nachfolger der Email ist, was genau das so besonders macht weiss ich bis heutet nicht...
Chrome OS finde ich aber gar nicht so uninteressant, ich habs neulich mal in ner VM getestet. Klar, es ist eigentlich nur ein Broweser - aber abartig schnell hochgefahren, keine 3 Sekunden dauert das. Zumindest als Zweit-OS auf dem Laptop, wenn man nur kurz was im Inet suchen will ist das sicher nicht ganz nutzlos.


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> O.o ganz komische sache...
> aber ich habs schon früher gesagt: Es fängt mit Google Chrome an...und hört mit Google OS auf...totale überwachung und kunden analyse ohne zu fragen...
> Die hören bestimmt dann auch das TS gelaber von jedem Google OS benutzer oder was sie wie lang machen...


Wenn du Angst vor google hast, warum lebst du noch aktiv in diesem Land? Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland hat 1000 mal mehr Daten über dich als google... :x


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

wo du auch wieder recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist ein Konzern die machen Geld mit meinen Daten, der Staat spioniert leider nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, also hab ich mehr angst vor google als vor dem Staat...also ich hab davon noch nichts gemerkt ^^


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Der Staat macht mit deinen Daten noch viel mehr Geld. Schon mal ne Steuererklärung gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon aber abgesehen, schau ich grad nebenbei diese Präsentation von google Wave und ganz ehrlich: Das Ding is wenn genug Leute dabei sind, wenn sichs weit genug verbreitet genial.


----------



## aseari (30. November 2009)

@ Shefanix: Hast du das Handy schon bestellt? Ich hab das Handy in der blauen Version mit aktuellster Firmware. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich das Handy nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde. Das OS (Symbian OS) ist ziemlich träge. So dauert es beispielsweise 1 Sekunde, bis sich das Menü dreht, wenn man das Handy quasi auf die Seite legt. Auch beim Öffnen von SMS oder ähnlichem dauert es immer eine Zeit lang. Das ist am Anfang noch in Ordnung, nach ner gewissen Zeit fängt das aber echt an zu nerven, weil man eben schon lostippen will, aber noch auf das Handy wartet.
Ansonsten ist das Handy aber top. Musikausgabe ist ok, Display ist ok, Akkulaufzeit ist auch ok. Das eizige, was mir jetzt noch einfällt ist, dass das Gehäuse dadurch, dass es komplett aus Plastik ist, ein wenig billig wirkt.

Pro:
+hohe Akkulaufzeit
+gute Soundausgabe
+gutes Display
+übersichtliche Menüführung
+viel Zubehör (Plektrum war bei mir noch dabei, "Tischständer" um das Handy für die Filmwiedergabe hinstellen zu können)


Contra:
-wirkt billig
-träge
-schlechter Internet-Browser imho


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Nein, das Handy hab ich noch nicht bestellt die ich erst noch auf das Geld warten muss.

Könntest du vielleicht noch ein bisschen ausführlicher werden? Mir gehts ja hauptsächlich um einen guten Musik-Player, erweiterbar, Film-Wiedergabe für lange Fahrten. Ein Touchscreen finde ich ganz praktisch, und Foto's in angenehmer Qualität sollte man machen können.


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

iPod Touch wäre zu teuer oder soll es lieber ein Handy sein?


----------



## aseari (30. November 2009)

Also ein guter Musik-Player ist das Handy wohl. Wie lang sind denn lange Fahrten für dich?
Das Touchscreen ist auch echt praktisch und die Fotoqualität ist auch super. Einzig die Trägheit des OS ist echt nervig.
Youtube-Video Da sieht man von 0:30 bis 0:40 oder von 2:00 bis 2:10 recht gut, was ich damit meine. Das scheint im ersten Augenblick nicht weiter schlimm, wird aber immer nerviger, je länger man das Handy hat.


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Staat macht mit deinen Daten noch viel mehr Geld. Schon mal ne Steuererklärung gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab mir das sehr lange video der I/O angeschaut....also so biss durchgezippt und muss meine meinung von google zurück nehmen, wennd as wirklich alles so klappt und man sehr viele leute drin hat ist das teil der hammer, vorallem kann man das alles in einem Browserfenster machen O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2009)

So ich ab mich entschlossen, keine ATI zu kaufen! 

und Lieber Komplett neuen Rechner, und den alten meine Schwester Geben.  

CPU : Intel Core i7-860

Kühler : Arctic Scythe Mugen 2 

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB

Gehäuse :NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil

Netzteil : Be quiet! Straight Power 550W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : ASUS P7P55D LE

Grafikkarte : Geforce 8800 GTS (meine Momentane Grafik Karte!) die wird Durch neue NVIDIA Farmi ersetzt 

RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3

ich weiss ist aus dem Pc-zusammen Stellung geklaut, ich fand in einfach gut. xD aber es hat paar Kleine Änderungen, ausser Jemand kann mir was Aktuelleres Empfehlen. für 900€ 
Wird wahrscheinlich Dezember Januar bestellt.


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

@Sam_Fischer: Das gehäuse sieht mal nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

Mein nächster Rechner wird auch nen i7 haben...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer: Das gehäuse sieht mal nett aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke hab Mich gleich in das teil verguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Soramac schrieb:


> Mein nächster Rechner wird auch nen i7 haben...



Die überteuerte Apple Version? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust* nicht böse gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin einfach zu gut gelaunt. ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (30. November 2009)

Dito. Zumal, wie ich finde ist der gar nicht so teuer für knapp 200€..? Oder liege ich da etwas falsch in Sachen performance? Ich spielen soll er ja etwas schlechter als ein Q9950 sein aber wie steht das ganz denn zu AMD?


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

1400Euro?... nö


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

Ich kauf mirn AMD 955...der kost mich 120euro das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i7 is halt echt schweine teuer...der stärkste von den i7 kostet 600-800euro ^^ (oder das hat er mal)


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Nen i5 reicht zum zocken locker und spart nebenbei noch Strom. Nen i5 kriegst du für ~160&#8364;. Dieser setzt dann aber auf Sockel1556 statt 1366.
Der extrem teure i7 ist aber eh der 975 extreme. Den braucht eh keiner, n 920er i7 kostet ~230&#8364;.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> iPod Touch wäre zu teuer oder soll es lieber ein Handy sein?




Muss ein Handy sein.

@ Aseari: Die Fahrten sind so ~10 Stunden lang, manchmal auch 12, manchmal auch nur 8. Halt relativ lange.
Bei dem Video versteh ich von dem Gerede rein garnix. Aber ich seh was du meinst, und es scheint auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich störend zu sein.

Gibts denn sonst vielleicht noch andere Möglichkeiten in der Preisklasse bis ~230€ vergleichbare Handys


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

Vielleicht kriegste in Ebay ein iPhone 2G 8GB für den Preis ^^

aber die Preise gehen leider bis 250 Euro...


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Ich will mir eigenlich elektronische Geräte nicht mehr gebraucht kaufen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (30. November 2009)

Von dem Gerede versteh ich auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich wollte dir halt zeigen, was ich meine. Zur Akkulaufzeit: Auf nokia.de steht, dass das Akku bei Musikwiedergabe bis zu 35 Std. hält. Meins macht aktuell ca. 1 Woche mit. Dann höre ich aber zwischendurch auch Musik, schreib SMS (und das auch oft im 3G-Empfang oder mit extrem schlechtem Empfang) und so weiter.
Wenn dich das nicht stört, dann ist ja ok. Ist halt meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Shefa schau mal bei notebooksbilliger.de rein. Hab da grad n Samsung S8000 Jet gesehn für 267. :/


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. November 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Kopfhörer empfehlen? Sollte so bis 30 Euro kosten, entweder Hörkanal oder komplett zu. Er sollte sehr gut zutragen sein und wenn der Klang gut wäre, würde ich mich auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Kopfhörer oder Headset? Als Headset würde ich das erste Fatal1ty nehmen. Kopfhörer die nen anständigen Klang haben kriegst wohl erst fürs dreifache.


----------



## Xerivor (30. November 2009)

Mit dem Ipodtouch kann man in ICQ MSN und Skype?


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2009)

Alles, wenn du eine W-Lan Verbindung hast.


----------



## Xerivor (30. November 2009)

Gut gut, nach Weihnachten werd ich mir wohl einen Ipod Touch gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Shefa schau mal bei notebooksbilliger.de rein. Hab da grad n Samsung S8000 Jet gesehn für 267. :/



Liegt dann doch ein bisschen arg überm Budget.

Im Moment bin ich sowieso mehr oder weniger planlos. Das 5800XM macht schon nen guten Eindruck, Touchscreen liebe ich, und was auch ein Pluspunkt für mich persönlich ist, ist das es einen Anschluss für 3,5mm Klinke hat. 

Aber naja, mal sehen. Werds mir warscheinlich eh erst nach Weihnachten kaufen können, da diverse Leute nicht mit ihrem Geld rausrücken wollen :>


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2009)

Muss sagen R.U.S.E. ist echt n nettes Spiel. Beta is heut angelaufen und natürlich hab ich noch nich ansatzweise raus, was in welcher Relation effektiv ist aber die taktischen Möglichkeiten sind echt fucking amazing.
Dazu diese unglaubliche Engine die die Map erst Tabletop-like zeigen und dann bis auf nen gefühlten halben Meter an nen Panzer ranzoomen kann. Das schon gut.
Hat definitv Potential. Bin mal weiter Panzer zerkloppen!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (30. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kopfhörer oder Headset? Als Headset würde ich das erste Fatal1ty nehmen. Kopfhörer die nen anständigen Klang haben kriegst wohl erst fürs dreifache.


Kopfhörer. Der Klang sollte nur nicht ganz so grottenschlecht sein, da ich ein Z-5500 habe müsste ich wohl noch deutlich mehr als das Dreifach bezahlen um keinen Unterschied mehr zumerken.^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2009)

Hm... ich sehe gerade das der Arctic Scythe Mugen 2 garnicht auf den Sockel 1156 passt, nehme ich Wohl Noctua NH-U12P SE2
 ^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hm... ich sehe gerade das der Arctic Scythe Mugen 2 garnicht auf den Sockel 1156 passt, nehme ich Wohl Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> ^^


Die Rev. 2 passt sehr wohl auf den S1156


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2009)

Stimmt, man danke hab ich wohl falsch geschaut, ich bin auch voll im durch einander neben bei noch Geschenke für Familie und freund suchen und dann noch Pc kauf Planen. ich glaub das passt nicht so gut zu sammen


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Auf Pro7 kommt jetzt : Prestige - Meister der Magie

Recht guter (aber langatmiger) Film :-)_


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

ich Spiel lieber mirrors edge das gibts bei steam ja inzwischen für 3,47€ aber nur heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...nochnie gespielt und muss sagen es hat was ^^


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich Spiel lieber mirrors edge das gibts bei steam ja inzwischen für 3,47€ aber nur heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp...gleich mal schnell gekauft *g*


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp...gleich mal schnell gekauft *g*



jo hab ich mir auch gedacht, die ham alle 24h immer so angeboten...und da ich das Spiel noch nicht hatte, glei ma gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2009)

3,47 &#8364; ? Oo
Ich glaube ich sollte doch mal ab und an mal in den Steamstore schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (30. November 2009)

okok waren 3,74euro ^^ aber ja jetzt vor weihnachten gibts jeden tag 6 spiele reduziert oder so, sehr geil ^^

EDIT: Sagmal kann das seind as GPUz falsche temps ausgibt O.o...meine n9800gtx+ hat bei wow 66°C bei nem fanspeed von 50%, nur irgendwie is der fan da garnicht zu hören, sprich eigentlich nicht an und die karte ist nichtmal annähernd so warm O.o


----------



## Niranda (1. Dezember 2009)

das waa nur 5 tage lang. um 17Uhr wird die Liste immer gewechselt


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Nira hast du meine PN gelesen? Oder is das net mehr gültig?


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

mal ne frage: Ich hab mal GPUz auf meinem rechner laufen lassen...

Ich finds amüsant ruhezustand: 46°C und 40% Fanspeed...so ich mach nen Spiel auf: 66-76°C und Fanspeed 52%...sollte da der Fanspeed bei den Temps nicht nen bissi höher sein? o.O

Man bin ich froh wenn ich meinen neuen rechner hab...


----------



## Rethelion (1. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> mal ne frage: Ich hab mal GPUz auf meinem rechner laufen lassen...
> 
> Ich finds amüsant ruhezustand: 46°C und 40% Fanspeed...so ich mach nen Spiel auf: 66-76°C und Fanspeed 52%...sollte da der Fanspeed bei den Temps nicht nen bissi höher sein? o.O
> 
> Man bin ich froh wenn ich meinen neuen rechner hab...


Die Temps sind doch noch im grünen Bereich; stress die Karte mal richtig und schau wie sich Temp und Drehzahl dann verhalten^^


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

denkste mit 3dmark06 kann ich die so stressen das der fan mal seine 100% auspackt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> denkste mit 3dmark06 kann ich die so stressen das der fan mal seine 100% auspackt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm eher weniger; schau dir mal Furmark(http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/) an; der hitzt Grafikkarten mal richtig ein. Pass aber auf die Temps auf, nicht das es der Karte zu warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Dezember 2009)

gwave invites sind raus, 4 noch übrig ^^


----------



## Rethelion (1. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> gwave invites sind raus, 4 noch übrig ^^



Kannst du nicht mal eine genaue Definition reinstellen was das ist?^^
Überall reden sie von Wave aber keiner kann sagen wofür es gut ist^^


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm eher weniger; schau dir mal Furmark(http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/) an; der hitzt Grafikkarten mal richtig ein. Pass aber auf die Temps auf, nicht das es der Karte zu warm wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm jetzt habsch angst, ich lass lieber das vorhaben (zumindest bis ich fertig mit arbeiten bin ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Niranda, ich hab dir auch ne PM geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit meiner mail drin ^^)


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke Dir Nira.

Google Wave ist n Mix aus Instantmessaging und E-Mailing. Wobei das alles im Browser passiert. Alles was du schreibst wird in Echtzeit Buchstabe für Buchstabe übertragen. Hat außerdem noch ne Menge andere Dinge. Wenn dus genauer wissen willst geht auf wave.google.com und schau dir die 80min Präsentation an. Ich für meinen Teil hab mehr als einmal mit den Ohren geschlackert. °_°


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

ich wollte auch nen invite *heul* xD


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch keine Mail, anscheinend braucht google da bissl länger oder so. :O


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

ahhhh jetzt kam endlich die mail an ^^


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Meine auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Dezember 2009)

Magexe am wärmsten wird die Grafikkarte mit Furmark. 

Bei meiner GTX275 geht der Lüfter erst bei 80°C auf über 40% wenn ich nicht selbst Hand angelegt hätte.

Bei Furmark wirst du aber ohne weiteres kaum über 60°C kommen, da der Nvidia-Treiber erkennt wenn die Anwendung startet und die Karte dann automatisch drosselt, da sonst schon einige Karten abgeraucht sind, welche einen Kühler hatten der nicht dem Referenzdesign entsprach. Bei der KFA² mit dem AC-Kühler sind regelmäßig SpaWas abgeraucht weil die nicht ausreichend gekühlt wurden. Bei ATI gabs das soweit ich weiß auch.


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ...



Ich hab ne n9800gtx+ und naja...gestern war sie bei 77°C beim zocken und der Fan hatte seinen Spaß bei 52% ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Dezember 2009)

Bekomme plötzlich beim starten von Modern Warfare 2 die Fehlermeldung "Couldn't load image 'gamefonts_pc'  " 

Weiß jmd was da sein soll? Habe nur vorhin mein neues S-ATA Laufwerk eingebaut, und mir ein Backup von WoW, CoD und anderen Spielen gemacht auf D :X


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Vllt. Registryfehleinträge, die durch die Aktion entstanden sind. Installiers halt neu, die 20min wirst ja haben denk ich.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Dezember 2009)

Jo - naja Speicherstände bleiben ja bestehen und selbst wenn, ist wie ich finde ein sehr einfaches Spiel. CoD4 war da schwerer.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Wen juckt Single Player, auch wenn der SP abseits von den komischen Gammelstory verdammt gut war.
CoD4 hatte nur eine knifflige Stelle ich fand MW2 hat da paar mehr.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Dezember 2009)

Mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Online spiele ich nicht viele Shooter. Habs mir, wers glaubt oder nicht, hauptsächtlich für die Kampagne gekauft. 

Was anderes, kann es sein dass Buffed grad ein bisschen lahm ist oder liegts an mir?


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

und ich spiele COD4 nur wegen dem Multiplayer, und da sie ja den Multiplayer bei cod6 verkackt habenw erd ichs mir auch nicht holen ^^


----------



## Ogil (1. Dezember 2009)

So schlimm wie alle tun ist der MP bei Cod6 auch nicht. Der SP ist zwar recht nett - aber wirklich zu kurz als dass er den Kauf rechtfertigen wuerde.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich auch so.
Der Multiplayer selbst spielt sich toll. Was mich stört ist das IWNet. Mal gehts gut und an einigen Tagen brauch ich x Versuche bis mal n Spiel zusammengeht und nach dem Spiel bricht meist die Lobby auseinander und ich muss wieder ewig suchen. Die hohen Pings find ich auch ziemlich nervig. Sieht man aber mal von diesen Schwierigkeiten ab gehts doch ganz gut.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Dezember 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> So schlimm wie alle tun ist der MP bei Cod6 auch nicht. Der SP ist zwar recht nett - aber wirklich zu kurz als dass er den Kauf rechtfertigen wuerde.



Der war bei Cod 4 auch nicht viel länger! und ausserdem, ich schaffe die heutigen spiele in 5-8 Stunden. kein Vergleich zu früher wo man noch Monatelang teilweise dran gekaut hat.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Die die mittlerweile bei Wave angekommen sind können mich ja mal adden: schlumpfmuetze@googlewave.com.
Leere Kontaktlisten machen sich in Kommunikationsapps nich so gut!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> und ich spiele COD4 nur wegen dem Multiplayer, und da sie ja den Multiplayer bei cod6 verkackt habenw erd ichs mir auch nicht holen ^^


Was haben sie den Verkackt?
Der ist übelst geil
Es gibt keine Mods? Wer braucht bei so einem geilen game den Mods....
Dedizierte Server? Unnötig den die sache mit dem Host ist genauso gut und man wird auch nicht aus dem Spiel gekickt wenn der Host geht es wird einfach ein neuer gesucht das dauert vllt 10 sekunden dann gehts Spiel weiter.
Hauptsache keine ahnung haben aber mit reden wollen...
Die Pings sind super(PC Version) Mit ein und der selben lobby kann man Stunden lang Spielen sind nur 4 Leute da startet das Spiel und neue Spieler werden dann nachgerückt und landen garnicht erst bei sich in der Lobby


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Fanboialert.
Nein die Pings sind nicht ok. Schau in die Config, da siehst du was son Strich bedeutet. Es sind 100ms pro Strich. Sprich wer 3 Striche hat liegt irgendwo zwischen 100 und 200ms. Auf dedicated Servern in CoD4 hatte ich in der Regel zwischen 70 und 90.
Die Hostsache selbst führt zu Lags, oftmals zu Spielunterbrechungen und ich hab noch nie stundenlang in einer Lobby verbracht. Heute wars wieder ne Katastrophe, gestern wars ok.
Mods? Naja gab n paar sehr coole. Ich würde mir schon wünschen, dass es längere Spiele gibt. Matches mit 40 Leuten auf Broadcast wobei ein Kill 10 Punkte brachte und erst bei 15000 Schluss war. So sah CoD-Multiplayer aus... :/


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Hauptsache keine ahnung haben aber mit reden wollen...



kennst du Esport? ich glaube nein...
Da viele COD4 im E-Sport bereich gespielt haben, war die hoffnung groß das man dort über dedicated server auch das betreiben kann....

wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal...^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Der war bei Cod 4 auch nicht viel länger! und ausserdem, ich schaffe die heutigen spiele in 5-8 Stunden. kein Vergleich zu früher wo man noch Monatelang teilweise dran gekaut hat.



GTA IV
Fallout 3
Shift
Dragon Age

Nur mal eine winzige Aufzählung aktueller Spiele mit wochenlangem Spielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Dezember 2009)

why? Esport spiele die halt weiter hin Cod4 wo liegt das Problem?

EDIT: Asoriel GTA IV hatte ich auf der Ps3 (story) in Drei tagen Durch, das war auch die Ausnahme. Die anderen 3 spiele sehe ich mir mal an. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

E-Sport kannst du mit MW2 imo vorläufig vergessen.
Man kann zwar Wars spielen in dem man einfach nen privates Match aufsetzt, aber ganz ehrlich: Die Killstreaks sind alle overpowered. Es gibt kaum eins, dass gebalancet ist. Naja außer wenn man im Care Package Munition hat... 
Das Painkiller-Deathstreak zerstört oftmals auch das Gameplay, sämtliche Bomber, Helikopter und anderes Luftgeflügel macht verheerenden Schaden den man kaum überlebt. Wer niemanden mit nem Launcher a la Stinger/Javelin hat ist gearscht. Und die Launcher sind dermaßen groß, dass man auf gefühlte 5km gesehen wird.
Wer einmal nen klugen Chopper-Gunner oder AC130-Schützen gesehn hat, sieht was ich meine...


----------



## Ogil (1. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich auch so (wie Sam). Ausserdem: Was kuemmert mich eSport? Ich will zocken, irgendwelche dicken Kinder mit fettigem Haar und fast erfolgreichem Hauptschulabschluss sind mir doch egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ernsthaft: Meine Latenzen sind auch ok (man kann uebrigens in der config nicht nur schauen wieviel ms 1 Balken bedeutet - man kann es auch aendern!), meist 80-100ms - da hatte ich bei CoD4 auch oft nicht weniger. Die Fehlermeldungen beim Matchmaking und das Rauskicken aus der Lobby ist da schon nerviger - aber angeblich wird daran ja auch gearbeitet.

Auf Mods kann ich persoenlich verzichten, diese ganze Kinderkacke wie man sie bei CSS hat (mit eigenen Soundeffekten und Kram, den man erst ewig laden muss) will ich garnicht haben.

PS: Die Kill-Streaks waren auch schon bei CoD4 und CoD5 zu stark - das ist das einzige was mich an allen CoD-Teilen nervt...
PPS: Ich hab immer ne Stinger dabei. Gibt doch nix besseres als den Heli-Piloten (nachdem er endlich drin sitzt) vom Himmel zu holen :>


----------



## Asoriel (1. Dezember 2009)

bei WoW geht das, ja. Dauert aber bei nem USB-Stick entsprechend lange zum laden etc. da der Datendurchsatz bei ca. 20-25MB/s liegt. Da würde ich eher nen eSata-Stick kaufen, dann macht das auch Sinn.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Anfang nächstes Jahr kommt die neue Referenz in Sachen Shooter. Alien vs. Predator!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Online-Modus kämpfen Aliens vs. Menchen vs. Predator. Das stell ich mir mal voll geil vor. Wird auf jedenfall importiert.^^


----------



## Magexe (1. Dezember 2009)

ich kenn mich damit nicht aus aber google sagt mir das: http://www.google.de/products/catalog?q=es...IwAQ#ps-sellers

gibt auch einen mit 16gb der is bissi billiger aber da wow bei viele skalliert und wenn nen patch kommt (und du evtl. filme oder lieder mitschleppen willst^^)


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Bekomme plötzlich beim starten von Modern Warfare 2 die Fehlermeldung "Couldn't load image 'gamefonts_pc'  "
> 
> Weiß jmd was da sein soll? Habe nur vorhin mein neues S-ATA Laufwerk eingebaut, und mir ein Backup von WoW, CoD und anderen Spielen gemacht auf D :X




Neuinstallation hat geholfen. It works. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Dezember 2009)

Wieviel  Speicher braucht WoW denn? Ich denke, 16GB sollten es schon sein?

Sehr teuer sind die nicht, kaum mehr als ein anständiger USB-Stick. 16GB gibts schon für ~42€
http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...+OCZESATATHR16G

Aber eins sei angemerkt: Das bringt dir nichts, wenn du kein eSata-Steckplatz am Mainboard hast, das haben i.d.R. nur neue Mainboards und selbst da hat es nicht jedes.

Solltest du keinen eSata-Anschluss haben, kannst du auch sowas verwenden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht kann mir jmd helfen:

Ich suche ein relativ günstiges AM3-Mainboard mit mittleren OC-Möglichkeiten (P2 955BE auf ~3,6GHz)

Kann mir da jmd ein gutes empfehlen?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Dezember 2009)

Nen AMD auf 3,6Ghz ist schon Extrem-OC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was heißt für dich relativ günstig? Ich würde drauf achten, dass ein 790er-Chipsatz verbaut ist.

Ordentliche Bretter wären folgende:

Asus: http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...US-M4A79XTD-EVO
Gigabyte: http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...GA-MA790XT-UD4P

Und wenns hoch hinaus soll ein ROG-Brett: http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/...air-III-Formula


----------



## Rethelion (1. Dezember 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir jmd helfen:
> 
> Ich suche ein relativ günstiges AM3-Mainboard mit mittleren OC-Möglichkeiten (P2 955BE auf ~3,6GHz)
> 
> Kann mir da jmd ein gutes empfehlen?



Also ich denke das 3,6Ghz mit fast jedem Board drin sein sollten, die Frage ist nur eher ob dein Phenom das packt.
Du wirst wohl mindestens 1,4V geben müssen und da musst du auch eine dementsprechend gute Kühlung besitzen.

Mit den kleinen Boards kenn ich mich nicht so aus, ich hab mehr Erfahrung mit den großen Brüdern^^
Das DFI LANparty JR 790GX-M3H5 ist auf alle Fälle nicht schlecht, kostet aber auch schon 100&#8364;.
Wenns günstiger sein soll kannst du dir ja mal die Boards von Asrock anschauen ab SB700; das ASRock AOD790GX/128M würde sich da anbieten.
Sicher werden jetzt wieder einige wiedersprechen, aber das Board hat alles was man sich wünscht zu einem guten Preis und in den Reviews schneidet es auch nicht schlecht ab.

Möchtest du aber mehr als 100&#8364; ausgeben kann ich dir bessere Boards empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man merkt echt das die Techniker morgens Arbeiten oder nachts lang wach waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

Spielt jemand von euch Torchlight? Ist Diablo III nur günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht richtig Laune und kost vor allem wenig.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatten doch neulich diese Umfrage zum Thema L4D2 uncut oder cut, welche Uncut ja wohl eindeutig gewonnen hat...
Eventuell dürfte das, wenn es letztenendes rauskommt, anders aussehen : http://www.golem.de/0912/71591.html
Meine ich das nur oder verhält sich Deutschland (nicht nur) diesbezüglich immer lächerlicher?


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> ...



naja die Demo war cool da gabs auch ne möglichkeit die version in deutschland Uncut zu machen also so richtig ^^

@Asoriel, ich hab die demo nen bissi angespielt, finds echt ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

Da verhält sich Deutschland so lächerlich wie USA bei Freizügigkeit. Ich perönlich finde es weit weniger schlimm, wenn irgendwo jemand nackt rumläuft (sei es in einem Spiel oder einem Film) als wenn Jemandem detailliert die Rübe weggeblasen wird.

Natürlich ist es immer noch dämlich, solche Spiele zu verbieten. Man kann es auch übertreiben. Und Erwachsene sollten reif genug sein um selbst zu entscheiden, ob sie so etwas sehen wollen oder nicht. Die USK-Einstufungen bis 16 finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung, aber selbst Spiele mit dem "roten Sticker" gewaltig zu schneiden oder zu beschlagnahmen geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh nur den Rummel um CoD und L4D2 nicht. Beide Spiele sind ab 18 und deshalb per se nicht für jugendlich erhältlich. Warum schreitet dort die Bundesprüfstelle für JUGENDGEFÄHRDENDE Medien ein?
Ergibt so viel Sinn, wie ein leerer Pool in der Wüste Gobi...


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur den Rummel um CoD und L4D2 nicht. Beide Spiele sind ab 18 und deshalb per se nicht für jugendlich erhältlich. Warum schreitet dort die Bundesprüfstelle für JUGENDGEFÄHRDENDE Medien ein?
> Ergibt so viel Sinn, wie ein leerer Pool in der Wüste Gobi...



geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh da kein Problem für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kumpel fliegt jedes Jahr für ne Woche Urlaub nach USA und bringt mir die Spiele mit die ich haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dennoch ist es sehr sinnfrei der Rote Sticker heißt doch ab 18 ich geh davon aus das 70% der leute die es dann kaufen auch wissen was sie kaufen aber die Sticker find ich auch immer lächerlicher die werden größer und größer demnächst werden Spiele ab 18 nur noch in Komplett Roten Hüllen verkauft werden dürfen ohne Cover....


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja das mit dem FSK und den Indizierungen wird langsam einfach nur lächerlich bzw. greift langsam zu stark in unsere Freiheit ein.

Ich fands damals schon lustig als ich mit meinem Kumpel Generals (waren damals 15 glaubsch) gekauft haben und wenige Tage später gabs nur noch Generäle..päääh
Schaut man sich das spiel mal an sieht man nichts weiter als Strichmänchen und Matchbox Panzer^^ dann müsstn sie das auch "indizieren" kann ja nicht sein das ein 10 Jähriger mit einem Spielzeugpanzer auf Plastiksoldaten schießt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch grad gesehen Spiele wie Assasins Creed 2 steht auf der Hülle drauf 100% UNCUT und ein Blauer ab 16 Sticker is drauf...
Jo das mit Generals war auch son fall der mich Tierisch aufgeregt hat.


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich...
Theoretische müsste Star Wars ab 18 sein, kannst ja auch rumballern und fuchtelst mit nem Schwert rum...theoretisch müsste jedes RPG ab 18 sein da du etwas töten kannst.

Und das mit dem rüberkarren...naja geh ich nach Österreich und bekomm die deutsche Uncut version oder kaufe mir da die US Uncuts, und übers netz kann man ja auch alles aus dem Ausland kaufen.

Typisch CDU eben, kann mich da noch dran erinnern: Politiker über WoW: "Das Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt sich Tatktiken auszudenken wie man seinen Gegner am brutalsten umbringt, mit den verschiedensten Waffen und gewehren!" (der hat das mit irgend einem Baller spiel verwechselt würd ich sagen) Also die leute handeln ohne jemals an einem PC gesesen zu haben ^^

Aber diese threads gibts schon zu oft im WoW-Teil dieses Forums, also lassen wir sie lieber hierausser acht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn hier wüstet wie viele 10 Jährige GTA IV spielen, ich finde man sollte mehr die Eltern bestrafen die Kinder überhaupt Zugang zu Solchen Spielen gewährt, Die meisten hab einfach keine Ahnung, und kaufen einfach das was der Sohne man möchte.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. Dezember 2009)

die Deutsche Uncut is meistens auch geschnitten und nicht so wie die US-Uncut^^


Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn hier wüstet wie viele 10 Jährige GTA IV spielen, ich finde man sollte mehr die Eltern bestrafen die Kinder überhaupt Zugang zu Solchen Spielen gewährt, Die meisten hab einfach keine Ahnung, und kaufen einfach das was der Sohne man möchte.


Seh ich genauso es sind immer die Eltern und wir sind dann die leidtragenden...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Hm... also ich habe eine Virtuelle Partition (windows7) gemacht, aber immer wenn ich den Pc neu Starte ist sie weg, und ich muss  sie immer wieder Manuell einfügen. kann das auch einstellen das die automatisch Startet! ?


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

Torchlight ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mittlerweile nen Vanquisher auf 15 und jetzt nen Warrior auf 7 und der macht mir mehr Spaß und schaut cooler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca. einer Spielstunde hat der bei mir folgende Optik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn hier wüstet wie viele 10 Jährige GTA IV spielen, ich finde man sollte mehr die Eltern bestrafen die Kinder überhaupt Zugang zu Solchen Spielen gewährt, Die meisten hab einfach keine Ahnung, und kaufen einfach das was der Sohne man möchte.


Das ist der Punkt.
Ich bin schon mehr als ne kleine Weile volljährig und ich seh nicht ein, warum ich bevormundet werde und meine Freiheit beschnitten wird weil es die  Elterngeneration nach meiner nicht auf die Reihe bekommt ihre Bälger von derartigen Inhalten wegzuhalten.
Ich als volljähriger Mensch krieg aufn Deckel, weil die Bälger solche Spiele zocken und das nur weil ihre Eltern zu dämlich sind um zu kapieren, was sie da spielen. In dem Alter wo Kinder heute schon am PC sitzen und nix anderes tun hab ich wenigstens noch mit Freunden draußen gespielt...


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ...



man merkt das du nen Hardware freak bist... 2 bildschirme als einen nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel, du hattest doch das 5800XM oder? Hast du zufällig grad mal ein paar Fotos, die mit der Kamera davon gemacht wurden? Würde gerne wissen wie die Qualität dabei so ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> man merkt das du nen Hardware freak bist... 2 bildschirme als einen nutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was bin ich? ich hab 2x 22 Zoller? xD


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

eben, seh ich auch kein Problem. Ich hatte davor lange Zeit 3 Monitore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist einfach nur ein 23" FullHD und ein 19" nebeneinander.


Shefanix ich lad dir gleich Bilder hoch. Mal schauen ob ich welche mit Tageslicht hab, ist draußen schon dunkel.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Lass dir Zeit, habs nicht so eilig grade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

ach naja, geht doch recht flott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste nur eben noch das USB-Kabel suchen.

Die Bilder sind eigentlich erstaunlich gut. Ich schau sie mir gerade das erste Mal am PC an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Gut, jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr so unsicher. Auf einigen Seiten stand, das die Qualität der Foto's miserabel sei. Aber das ist ja von miserabel noch weit entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

also miserabel ist das auf keinen Fall. Besonders von den Nahaufnahmen bin ich beeindruckt. Das Bild von der Uni ist gegen die Sonne und das im Hockeystadion hat auch nicht die besten Lichtverhältnisse und war mitten im Stehgedränge.
Ich kann dir gerne noch Bilder bei Tageslicht machen wenn ich dazu komme.


Übrigens, es gibt im Mindstar einen Phenom II 940 für 99€.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Ist nicht unbedingt nötig noch extra Fotos zu machen.

Der Q9550 bei Mindstar ist ein bisschen "teuer" oder nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

naja, nicht unbedingt. Ich hab meinen 2. Q9550 für 186€ gekauft. Der Q9550 im Mindstar ist immerhin 12€ günstiger als beim günstigsten Anbieter im Preisvergleich. Und die Hardwarepreise steigen z.Zt. eh an. Das liegt aber an mehreren Faktoren.
Jedenfalls bin ich froh damals die CPU gekauft zu haben. Der niedrigste Preis war knapp unter 180€, 179€ mein ich. Viel gespart hätte ich mir nicht, aber das Risiko, dass die Preise wieder steigen wurden immer höher, also hab ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

@Asoriel ich find das letzte bild am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Studenten besetzen Unis, hatte was die news

Vonwegen Monitoren...wenn ichs brauche habe ich auch meinen 22" und meinen TV dran hängen (37" HDReady) ist auch ganz nett ^^

EDIT: welches format hast du eigentlich für die CAD zeichnung gebraucht O.o


----------



## Ogil (2. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel: Nicht doch Elektronikzeug bei Conrad bestellen! Reichelt ist da viel billiger - und hat auch das professionellere Angebot.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

normal arbeite ich mit .sldprt, .slddrw und .sldasm. Diesmal hab ich ein DXF-File gebraucht welches man i.d.R. mit AutoCAD zeichnet. Hab mir davon die Testversion geholt aber hab nichts verstanden in dem Programm. Jetzt passts jedenfalls.


Das Bild ist von Freiburg



edit: Ogil - ich werds mir merken. Hatte aber noch 2 Gutscheine (5&#8364; und Portofrei).


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

Oha das dannd och ne riesenumstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Conrad, da nehm ich mir leiber die zeit und fahr zu dem um die ecke (naja ok is ned um die ecke sind 15kilometer) ^^

EDIT: bei Gamestar Adventskalender heute: Gewinn am 2. Dezember: Zalman CNPS10X FLEX CPU-Kühler (ist der eigentlich gut?) hier der link zum kalender: http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1634&pk=3


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

der nächste Conrad ist 100km weg von mir (in Stuttgart).


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

<3 Adventszeit. Da ich schon keinen Kalender hier habe, mache ich bei bestimt 10 Stück im Internet mit. Mal schauen ob ich was bekomme :>


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hab jetzt leider nur den von gamestar und makinggames.de

kannste mir nen paar empfehlen wos nicht nur software sondern auch Hardware gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Bei EMP gibts jeden Tag Rabatte auf bestimmte Artikel.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Alternate, Cynamite, Chip, PS3-Talk, Makinggames und dtp Entertainment. Um nur ein paar zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja wenn es bei Chip wenigstens was brauchbares gibt, die ersten 2 Vollversion Programme brauch ich nicht, das erste hab ich und 2 brauch ich net.... 



Bin mal weg Duschen.


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

naja kann die evverest version gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> naja kann die evverest version gebrauchen ^^


dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Die ganzen Demo Vesionen die ohne Vollvesion nichts bringen ^^


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

das sind alles vollversionen O.o


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Hat jetzt nichts mit eurem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

axo xD


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst aus nem anderen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Klos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nö, Ram ist immo überall sauteuer. Egal, welche Marke. Davon mal abgesehen, kann man einen 955er auch auf ein AM2+-Board setzen und somit mit DDR2-Ram betreiben. Aber der ist immo auch nicht viel billiger, von daher lohnt es sich kaum.
> ...


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja. AM2+ und AM3 sind physikalisch kompatibel und die AM3-CPUs besitzen nen DDR2 sowie nen DDR3 Controller.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

AM2+ und AM3 sind komplett zueinander kompatibel. Egal welches der beiden Teile von der neuen Generation ist - es funktioniert. Lediglich AM2 ist nicht zu AM3 kompatibel.

Auf dem MA770-UD3 läuft ein 955er aber 100%.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. Dezember 2009)

Kann wer ganz kurz zusammenfassen,was die wichtigsten Werte für einen Fernseher sind? Am besten in einer Rangliste und mit ungefähren Richtwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt einer von euch nen Passwort Hacker, oder wie ich es nennen soll ?

Wir sollen uns für OLDV mal damit "beschäftigen"

ER gibt und hinterher eine Datei und wer das Passwort knackt, bekommt ne Tafel Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich will die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also kennt jmd son ding ? bruache nix aufwändiges, sein Passwort das wir erraten sollen ist nur ein Satz, also nur Buchstaben.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Nur ein Satz. Haha du bist gut. :>
Das dauert, auch dechiffrierprogramme brauchen da ne Weile.
Selbst wenns n extrem kurzer Satz mit sagen wie 15 Zeichen ist hast du dort ~15^26 Möglichkeiten. Nicht ganz, aber ungefähr. :>

Edit:Vorausgesetzt es sind keine Umlaute drin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

der genau Begriffe ist Cracker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kann wer ganz kurz zusammenfassen,was die wichtigsten Werte für einen Fernseher sind? Am besten in einer Rangliste und mit ungefähren Richtwerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Kommt auf das Nutzungsverhältnis (Spielen? BluRay? DVD? "normales" TV?) und die Umgebung in der er genutzt wird an.. :-)

/Edit : Und natürlich auf den Preis.._


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

Nebola das kannst vergessen bei nem Satz. Der ist ja lustig, einen Satz als Passwort ist nahezu unmöglich zu knacken, schon garnicht mit den paar Gigaflops Rechenleistung die ein normaler User zur Verfügung hat. 

Sollte es ein Satz sein, den niemand durch Zufall errät kann ich dir garantieren, dass der Herr seine Schokolade selbst essen wird.

Ansonsten geb ich dir nen kleinen Denkanstoß: Such mal nach Bruteforce und evtl. Rainbowtables.

ach ja, find ich im übrigen ziemlich dämlich, dass euch euer Lehrer dazu ermutigt, euch mit solchem Zeug zu befassen. Wenn sich jemand dazu entscheidet und das privat riskiert und sich auch den Folgen bewusst ist okay - aber in der Schule muss sowas doch wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nur ein Satz. Haha du bist gut. :>
> Das dauert, auch dechiffrierprogramme brauchen da ne Weile.
> Selbst wenns n extrem kurzer Satz mit sagen wie 15 Zeichen ist hast du dort ~15^26 Möglichkeiten. Nicht ganz, aber ungefähr. :>
> 
> ...



Jop, das hatte er uns auch erzählt das, dass ne Zeit dauern würde.

Er sagte es wäre einfach nur nen Satz, nur wie soll ich den sonst rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Kann wer ganz kurz zusammenfassen,was die wichtigsten Werte für einen Fernseher sind? Am besten in einer Rangliste und mit ungefähren Richtwerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde sagen:

- Auflösung je nach Gebrauch (Full-HD, HD)
- 24p (wenn man viel Blue-ray schauen will)
- Schwarzwert 
- Kontrast (wobei das genauso schwer zu bewerten ist, wie bei einen Monitor. Hier muss man fast vorort schauen)
- 100 hz falls schlechtes Signal (analog) und viel Fußball oder derartiges geschaut wird. Wobei das auch schwer festzumachen ist, da es 100hz bei einen LCD in der eigentlichen Form nicht gibt und es genau so gut "Pixelprocessor Ultra XY Deluxe heißen könnte"
- Anschlüsse je nach Bedarf
- Größe im Idealfall 3 x Diagonale = Sitzabstand

und generell halt die Frage ob Plasma oder LCD. Plasma hat den besseren Schwarzwert und meiner Meinung nach schönere Farben, kommt auch meiner Ansicht nach besser mit schlechten Analogsignal klar.

Auf der anderen Seite spiegelt er wie Sau, frisst Strom ohne Ende, daß Bild kann einbrennen und er ist reparaturanfälliger bzw. man sagt ihm auch eine kleinere Gesamtbetriebszeit nach.

Das wären jetzt so die Dinge, die mich interessieren würden, wenn ich mir ne Klotze kaufen würde.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> daß Bild kann einbrennen und er ist reparaturanfälliger bzw. man sagt ihm auch eine kleinere Gesamtbetriebszeit nach.


_Das stimmt schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr , den Rest würd ich aber unterschreiben :]_


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola das kannst vergessen bei nem Satz. Der ist ja lustig, einen Satz als Passwort ist nahezu unmöglich zu knacken, schon garnicht mit den paar Gigaflops Rechenleistung die ein normaler User zur Verfügung hat.
> 
> Sollte es ein Satz sein, den niemand durch Zufall errät kann ich dir garantieren, dass der Herr seine Schokolade selbst essen wird.
> 
> ...



Danke dir.

Ja hatt damit was zutun das wir unsere Dokumente und Exceltabellen schüten sollen.

Und wir halt versuchen sollen sowas mal zu knacken weil er sich sicher ist, dass wir das nicht schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> Ja hatt damit was zutun das wir unsere Dokumente und Exceltabellen schüten sollen.
> 
> ...



oder er hat ne datei geschützt und weis das PW nemmer ^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. Dezember 2009)

Weiss einer ob das Game, das auf dem Bild hier gezeigt wird, Halflife2 ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild ist leider ein wenig klein geraten :/


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Weiss einer ob das Game, das auf dem Bild hier gezeigt wird, Halflife2 ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch ganz danach aus. Vielleicht kann es ja jemand anhand des Bildes in der Mitte erkennen.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2009)

Definitiv HL2

Source-Engine erkenn ich sofort...und das Bild ist so ziemlich das erste das man in HL2 sieht...das prägt sich ein...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Jop ist Half-life 2 das hab ich gleich erkannt.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Bild ist leider ein wenig klein geraten :/



Da kann ich nichts dafür, das Bild war schon so klein als ich es gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.vmware.com/de/products/ws/


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Achso, na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Wisst ihr ob man eine Wii so ohne weiteres an DVI oder VGA anschliessen kann? Also ohne irgendwelche teuren Konverter-Boxen. 
Irgendwie gehen in den Foren die sich ergoogeln lassen die Meinungen auseinander, manche meinen bei DVI geht es ohne Box, andere behaupten man braucht bei VGA und DVI eine...


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

Lol dein Avatar ist geil Esp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir müssen mal wieder Css rocken, aber no time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jopp, wär mal wieder cool, ich hab aber bis zu den Weihnachtsferien auch Null Zeit... aber wenn die man anfangen immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Wii hat nur Cinch anschlüsse, oder? Ich glaube nicht, dass es geht, obwohl über Cinch und VGA ein analoges Signal ausgegeben wird und DVI auch mit analogen Signalen klarkommt. Aber, als ich mal dannach gesucht habe, ob es möglich ist, eine PS3 an einen VGA-Monitor an zu schließen, habe ich keine Lösung gefunden. Also denke ich, dass es auch bei der Wii nicht anders sein wird.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Muss ich wohl meine Weihnachtskatze Avatar wieder rausholen ^^


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

so ich mach ma mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich glaube die geht normalerweise über Cinch und alternativ auch über Component...
Naja, muss ich mich noch ein bissschen umhören.. ansonsten muss ich mir den TV wohl doch früher kaufen als ich vorhatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sora, warum kein Ernie mit Weihnachtsmütze?^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. Dezember 2009)

Ihr habt es ja nicht anders gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Kann das sowieso nicht :>

Find die Katze besser


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

> iMac 27 i7 (soon)


Ist mir gerade aufgefallen... nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann musst aber definitiv mal ein Bild im 'Wo spielst du'-Thread posten ^^


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Jep, wollte schon von meinem MacBook Pro, sieht aber ziemlich unspekatulär aus mit dem Mousepad und die Tastatur und die ganzen Kabel und der große Schreibtisch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Der große Schreibtisch wird mit einem 27" iMac sicher nicht mehr so groß aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Damit wirst du aufjedenfall richtig liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir den vor ein paar Wochen angeschaut, so 1 Woche nachdem die neuen iMacs rauskamen und fande ihn nicht so toll... weiß net, schlecher Tag war das wohl ^^

und heute habe ich mir den nochmal angeschaut und fande ihn 300x mal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste Gefühl kommt immer, wenn man ihn zuhause auspackt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sora, warum kein Ernie mit Weihnachtsmütze?^^



ich wollte mir Sam mit Weihnachtsmütze machen, hab versagt xD ^^ ich bin einfach nicht gut bei so was.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Der hat auch ein bisschen wenig Platz über seinem Kopf... ich habs mal versucht :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich auch, hab da mit Paint angefangen und ach.. ^^, bin da net wirklich der Meister. Bilder in Schwarz/Weiß ändern oder Bilder verkleinern das kann ich, aber sowas ist für mich schon zu schwierig^^


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Mit Paint dürfte das auch schwer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du mir nochmal kurz das Ernie Bild linkst kann ich mal versuchen ob ichs hinbekomme.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der hat auch ein bisschen wenig Platz über seinem Kopf... ich habs mal versucht :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besser als bei mir Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Speicher ich gleich für das nächste Jahr. ^^


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Wäre etwas klein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht wäre das besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

So, ich hab das Bild ein bisschen erhöhen müssen damit die Kappe auf seinen Kopf gepasst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du ne andere Mütze möchtest dann link mir eine, möglichst mit weissem Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann sowas gar nicht...aber ich probiers mal aus...brauch nur den Dämon mit Mütze *g*


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Ist hier der Weihnachtswahn ausgebrochen? ^^


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Ansich siehts net schlecht aus, aber mir gefällt der Ernie auf dem Bild nicht so ^^

Ich bleib erstmal bei der Katze, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Das beste an Weihnachten/Winter ist der Glühwein und bis auf die üblichen Festschmäuse kann mir Weihnachten ehrlich gesagt fast gestohlen bleiben. Naja Geschenke bekommt man immer gern, aber man muss ja auch was zurückgeben... :x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das beste an Weihnachten/Winter ist der Glühwein und bis auf die üblichen Festschmäuse kann mir Weihnachten ehrlich gesagt fast gestohlen bleiben. Naja Geschenke bekommt man immer gern, aber man muss ja auch was zurückgeben... :x



Zum Glück weiss jeder was er von mir bekommt......... paar Socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2009)

Am tollsten ist Weihnachten in Berlin finde ich, war da schon 3x mal und war immer sehr kalt aber immer schön geschmückt, bei  mir im Dorf die dummen Kerzenständer an den Fenstern als und einfach keine Ahnung.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ich steh nicht so auf Glühwein. Bin fast Anti-Alkoholiker :>

Sam, wo hast das Zitat geklaut? Klingt nach nem lustigen Thread.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Am tollsten ist Weihnachten in Berlin finde ich, war da schon 3x mal und war immer sehr kalt aber immer schön geschmückt, bei  mir im Dorf die dummen Kerzenständer an den Fenstern als und einfach keine Ahnung..


_Tja..Berlin > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Macht nichts, ich find die Katze auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Zitat ist aus diesen Thread : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134070
Soll ichs mal versuchen Fala? Ich hab die Mütze schon fertig ausgeschnitten rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, ich steh nicht so auf Glühwein. Bin fast Anti-Alkoholiker :>
> 
> Sam, wo hast das Zitat geklaut? Klingt nach nem lustigen Thread.



Hier------------------------------> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134070


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Macht nichts, ich find die Katze auch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo mach mal bitte
Ich und Bildbearbeitung mögen einander nicht *g*


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Juhu, gleich mal einschalten. 


...Ach mist, ich hab ja gar keinen TV :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Juhu, gleich mal einschalten.
> 
> 
> ...Ach mist, ich hab ja gar keinen TV :/



keine sorgen hier kannst du die folge schauen. http://rtl-now.rtl.de/nanny.php?container_...76&player=1

EDIT: bitte


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Achso, gleich mal machen. Danke ^^


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Voilá 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Okay, die Frau sieht auch immer älter aus.

Aber mal davon abgesehen, was zur Hölle sind das für Eltern? oO
Das guck ich nicht zu Ende, ich krieg bei sowas immer zu viel.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. Dezember 2009)

Schickes Avatar Shefanix wo hasten das her ich such die ganze Zeit schon ein aussem Anime bereich aber find nix :/


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung wo das her ist. Das Bild ist schon älter. Hab einige Anime-Bilder auffem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, ich steh nicht so auf Glühwein. Bin fast Anti-Alkoholiker :>
> 
> Sam, wo hast das Zitat geklaut? Klingt nach nem lustigen Thread.


Ging mir als ich so alt war wie du ähnlich. Glaub mir, das kommt noch. ;D

btw meine Weihnachtsbestellung(en) sind jetz raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Alternate das Silverstone-Netzteil(danke noch ma an Asoriel für die Empfehlung) für 49,90 und bei caseking das Asgard+Mugen2+4 S-Flex 120mm 800rm für insgesamt 108,xx €. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tja..Berlin > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*singt*

der schöne Himmel, über Berlin

im Winter, wenn die Touris fliehn

it richt nach Kotze und nach Urin

trotzdem werd ik hier nie wegziehn.


Und jetzt alle!

Berlin...du bist wovon ik träume

hier gibt it Seen, Asphalt und och Bäume

unsre Frauen sind die schönsten, der Welt

wir ham kein Geld und trotzdem Pils und Buletten besteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellt.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bleib in Dresden! Wobei Berlin definitiv ne geile Stadt ist...
Naja wenn ich Glück hab gehts im Sommer nach Hamburg, aber erstma abwarten ob die Bewerbung Erfolg hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Voilá
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Merci

@Klos:
Doch eines wissen wir genau - die schönste Stadt der Welt liegt an der Ilmenau ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

man chip soll endlich das 3 Paket frei schalten, es ist schon 00:13 O.o


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2009)

Sehr nice, bei der Gamestar haben sie heute nen Zalman CNPS9900LED drin

Dafür bei Chip nur den Radiotracker. Crap.

Edit:
http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2645
Netbook bei ZackZack. Wenn wer eins braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sehr nice, bei der Gamestar haben sie heute nen Zalman CNPS9900LED drin



Ne danke, die Turbine kommt mir nicht in dem PC^^


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ne danke, die Turbine kommt mir nicht in dem PC^^



ich frag mich nur ob der mit anderen kühöern mithalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (3. Dezember 2009)

Das macht Nira auf Arbeit, wenn Ihr langweilig ist: xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

also wenn mir langweilig ist (weil heute echt nix los ist) bin ich auf buffed unterwegs...aber ich sollte irgendwann auch ma son bissi das coden anfangen...das kann sich irgendwann auszahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Was machten die .bat? die gibt doch normal einfahc nur die zeichenfolge in ner Farbe aus oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Medal of Honor setzt mit Afghanistan-Szenario auf Risiko 

http://www.golem.de/0912/71623.html

und der nächste shooter der für Wirbel sorgen wird. xD


----------



## Niranda (3. Dezember 2009)

die Bat führt SyncToy aus... zum synchronisieren von diversen sachen...
die einfärbung ist bloß im Hintergrund... wenn ichs starte und es läuft, ist der hintergrund so gelblich, wenn er fertig ist, strahlt er vor neongrün =D

Diese Batch ist nur eine von einer Reihe, die ineinandergreifen... ^^
Aber diese Bildchen um Sync Fertig und sync start... hab ich selbst gemacht.. xD  probiert das mal, is garnich so einfach <:


----------



## Ogil (3. Dezember 2009)

Sieht aus wie von einem Maedchen geskriptet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

^^ nene ich schau grad die neuste Super nanny folge xD einfach genial wie manche leude echt süchtig sind O.o


----------



## Niranda (3. Dezember 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie von einem Maedchen geskriptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soll das jetzt beleidigend sein? xD


----------



## Ogil (3. Dezember 2009)

Nein - nur Spass. Aber der "typische" Nerd wuerde wohl eher nicht solch Muster einbauen...


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nein - nur Spass. Aber der "typische" Nerd wuerde wohl eher nicht solch Muster einbauen...


er würde eher eine Pixel Frau nehmen ala Videotext 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Dezember 2009)

Schade,der komplette Liedtext passte nicht in meine Sig. Und da er nur etwas gekürzt kaum Sinn ergibt,hab ich halt nur zwei strophen genommen. Bin jetzt aber auch Erneuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Schade,der komplette Liedtext passte nicht in meine Sig. Und da er nur etwas gekürzt kaum Sinn ergibt,hab ich halt nur zwei strophen genommen. Bin jetzt aber auch Erneuert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der liedtext ist doch geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , naja ich hab die sendung heude beim durchzippen gesehn xD
aber ich werd mir auch noch was einfallen lassen ^^


----------



## Nebola (3. Dezember 2009)

Hach Ich freu mich schon auf Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt am Wochenende werde ich einen schönen "Ich bekomme nen rechner zu Weihnachten und brauche Hidle lolol Thread" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Hm... ich kann meinen erst Januar kaufen. :/ weil ich mein Sparkonto auflösen möchte! aber wenn ich bis nächstes Jahr warte bekomme ich noch Zinsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wart ich lieber xD


----------



## Nebola (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmm wie gut das ich letzte Woche Montag Geburtstag hatte + Weihnachten und bissel vom Sparbuch und Konto kaufe ich mir was schickes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte auch letztens Geburtstag, aber da ich die neue Nvidia Grafik Karten möchte und die sicher sehr teuer sein werden, ab ich mich entschlossen zu warten 120&#8364; Zinsen (sind 150Fr) sind nicht schlecht! und auf die möchte ich ungern verzichten nur weil ich nicht warten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich warte nur auf mein gehaltscheck dann gibbet ersma legga legga PC ^^


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Sry wegen Doppelpost, aber beim editieren überliest man das gerne...

Ich habe ja jetzt erst angefangen mich mit meiner Hardware vertraut zu machen, also Everest Ultimate installiert und dann mal für die G15 ne anzeige über jeden einzelnen Core meiner CPU gemacht, auch mit Volt werten.

Ich habe nen Intel core 2 Quad Q6700 (ist schon älter ^^) und für COD4 und co reichts, auch für neuere Spiele.
Gestern ist mir aber was aufgefallen:

Ich Spiele mein lüfter dreht schön hoch, klar ist auch gut so unter last aber jeder core wird mir bei ner Temperatur von ~80°C angezeigt (nach 2 stunden COD4 am Stück) und die Volt zahl springt vom Standard wert 1,20V auf 1,35V-1,40V ...

Jetzt meine Frage, warum springt die Volt zahl so extrem hoch?
Auch habe ich bemerkt das der Multiplikator vom CPU von 6x auf bis zu 15x hoch springt und damit wohl die höhere Volt zahl und Temperatur verursacht, ist das eine spezielle technologie beim q6700 oder was ist das, und wie kann man es unterbinden das er so extrem warm wird (benutze Standard Toplüfter), braucht mri aber keine Hardware empfehlung geben, da ich mir eh nachem nächsten Gehalt nen neuen rechner mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 kaufe. (irgendwo auf seite 2 ist mein Post thread ^^)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2009)

haha grad den besten Newsletter des Jahres bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> haha grad den besten Newsletter des Jahres bekommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist daran lustig? o.0

Brauch wohl nen neues Ava. Meins hat schon wer anders (nur ohne die Mütze) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was ist daran lustig? o.0
> 
> Brauch wohl nen neues Ava. Meins hat schon wer anders (nur ohne die Mütze)
> 
> ...



die "Balck" edition ^^


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2009)

955 Black E*i*dition + 965 B*alck* Edition! 

Fands einfach gut sich 2 mal in einem Newsletter bei den gleichen Wörtern zu verschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 955 Black E*i*dition + 965 B*alck* Edition!
> 
> Fands einfach gut sich 2 mal in einem Newsletter bei den gleichen Wörtern zu verschreiben.
> 
> ...


Mann bin ich doof...ich habs tatsächlich einfach überlesen...vielleicht bin ich aus diesem Forum und dem gesamten Internet zu sehr an Rechtschreibfehler gewöhnt.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

steh ich auf dem Schlauch? Was passt damit nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beste Nachricht des Tages: Lasern funktioniert!! Spätestens am 11.12. werd ich die Teile haben, dann wird verbaut. Bin gerade richtig glücklich darüber. Außerdem kam heute das Zeug vom Conrad endlich an und mein bisher größter USB-Stick. Ein SanDisk Cruzer Micro mit 8GB für 11€, top!

Kann ich ja die Tage mit löten anfangen, wenn ich noch ne anständige Lötspitze find.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> steh ich auf dem Schlauch? Was passt damit nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Steht oben...ein Rechtschreibfehler




> Beste Nachricht des Tages: Lasern funktioniert!! Spätestens am 11.12. werd ich die Teile haben, dann wird verbaut. Bin gerade richtig glücklich darüber.


Freut mich...das kann dann ja nur gut werden ;D



> Außerdem kam heute das Zeug vom Conrad endlich an und mein bisher größter USB-Stick. Ein SanDisk Cruzer Micro mit 8GB für 11€, top!


Hab garkeinen derzeit glaub ich xD



> Kann ich ja die Tage mit löten anfangen, wenn ich noch ne anständige Lötspitze find.


Gogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ..



ui das ist doch schonma nett, bin echt gespannt wie dein Werk hinterher aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



andere sache, Asoriel du als Overclocker und Modder, hast du ne ahnung was mit meinem CPU los ist? (hab ja da oben nen Post was genau passiert)


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab das mit dem Fehler zu spät gelesen, war noch am tippen als es schon aufgelöst war.

Warum hat jetzt eigtl. jeder ne Mütze am Ava? Bei mir kann ich schlecht eine unterbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magexe gib mal nen Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Habs gesehen. Ich editier es gleich hier rein.

Also: Dass im idle die Spannung niedriger ist als unter Last ist klar. Und auch dass im idle der Multi auf 6 gesenkt wird passt (weniger Spannung und Takt = weniger Wärme und Verbrauch). Aber dass es auf 15 hochspringt kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Der Q6700 läuft auf 266x10, oder? Das wären bei nem Multi von 15 4Ghz und das packt die CPU ganz sicher nicht.

80°C finde ich ehrlich gesagt extrem heiß, selbst für die CPU. Schonmal den Kühler entstaubt oder über einen günstigen Alternativkühler nachgedacht? (Freezer7Pro z

noch ein edit: Ich werd hier gerade von dem Stick gemobbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der funzelt in schönem orange - und zwar pulsiert das Licht exakt so wie ich es haben will, auch noch in der passenden Farbe...Ich mach einfach ne USB-Stick Lichterkette als Beleuchtung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Kette kannst du dir ja an dein Gehäuse hängen. Passt zu der Weihnachtszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ...


Ja der läuft normal mit 10x Maximal, deswegen waren die 15x auch ziemlich krass, das war gesternaber nur kurzzeitig so und ich hab auch keine Ahnung wieso O.o
Kühler werd ich mal sauber machen (aber naja ich spiel damit schon 1 Jahr und hab erst jetzt gesehn das der so warm wird), aber naja alternative brauche ich nicht da ich ja bald nen neuen rechner hole mit custom kühler.

Ich denke das durch diese kurzzeitige übertaktung die Temperatur entstanden ist, weil heute habe ich das nichtmal hinbekommen, da wars bei einem maximum von 68°C, habe aber auch nicht auf dauer getestet. (laut intel hat der eine maximal temperatur von 71°C)


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2009)

Verlöte einfach 6-8 USB-Anschlüsse auf ner Platine, steck die passende Anzahl Sticks rein und verbaus im Gehäuse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Warum hat jetzt eigtl. jeder ne Mütze am Ava?



Weil das cool aussieht. xD ich weiss einfach nicht was ich meiner Mutter zu Weihnachten schenken soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil das cool aussieht. xD ich weiss einfach nicht was ich meiner Mutter zu Weihnachten schenken soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne Santa Bommelmütze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder schenk ihr nen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

das kann ich mir nur als Auslesefehler denken. Der Multi ist nach oben hin gesperrt, da ist nix zu machen. Außerdem wäre dir bei 4Ghz sicher die Mühle abgekratzt.

Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temp. aus? Nimm am besten CoreTemp.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte 2 Programme gleichzeitig um die temp zu lesen
1. Everest ultimate edition
2. CPUID HWMonitor (und die haben beide den selben wert ausgegeben)


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht macht der Sensor nicht mehr das, was er soll und spuckt komische Werte aus?


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht der Sensor nicht mehr das, was er soll und spuckt komische Werte aus?



das hab ich mir auch stark gedacht...oder das MB taugt einfach nichtsmehr ^^ hat nichtmal dualchannel -.-


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2009)

N Mainboard auf dem nen Quad läuft, dass keinen Dual Channel hat? wtf?


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> N Mainboard auf dem nen Quad läuft, dass keinen Dual Channel hat? wtf?



hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich mir das teil gekauft hab, hatte ich keine ahnung ^^ hauptsache PC mit quadcore -.-"


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

dann stell mal den TJMax richtig ein und/oder schau nach den Delta-T Werten. Auf die ist Verlass. Wenn nicht ist der Sensor hin oder das Board spinnt.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Frage: 

Wenn bei euch das Geld wirklich knapp wäre und ihr euch zwischen diesen beiden Angeboten ( Nr.1 / Nr.2 ) entscheiden müsstet. Würdet ihr auf Biegen und Brechen das teurere nehmen?


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dann stell mal den TJMax richtig ein und/oder schau nach den Delta-T Werten. Auf die ist Verlass. Wenn nicht ist der Sensor hin oder das Board spinnt.



*hust* TJMax kann ich wo einstellen? xD sorry aber hab mich damit kaum befasst.
Also mein MB ist ein Asus IPN73-BA (wird aber als Pegatron IPN73-BA verkauft) und im netz findet sich dazu rein garnichts ^^


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Was war 'Comes with music' nochmal genau? Ich hab irgendwas vonwegen Musikdownload-Gutschein im Kopf...


----------



## Xerivor (3. Dezember 2009)

Hat noch irgendwer Googlewave Invites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

1 Jahr lang kostenlos bei Nokia Musik herunterladen :>


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Unendlich viel? Dann würde ich, wenn das Angebot aus dem Nokiastore stimmt, auf jeden Fall das teurere nehmen. 
Die 25&#8364; weniger ist man schnell wieder los wenn man mal ein paar Alben kauft...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist, was für Musik es dort zum Download gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Laut der Nokiaseite ca. 5 Mio Songs... muss natürlich nichts heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn man auf der Seite guckt machen ja einige bekannte Gesichter Werbung dafür. Obwohl das auch nichts heissen muss. Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden :/


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich würds mitnehmen... selbst wenn man da nicht alles bekommt was man will, bei 5 Mio Songs werden sicher genug dabei sein die die 25€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

also die 25&#8364; würde ich auf jeden Fall investieren. Allein schon einmal die Speicherkarte füllen (8G und du hast das Geld wieder. 


Außerdem: Solltest du je eine illegale Musiksammlung haben (*hust* was natürlich niemand hat) kannst du alle Lieder durch legale austauschen

Die Musikflat ist doch genial. Zählt das auch für den Ovi-Store oder nur für Musik? (Ovi-Store ist Nokias AppStore)

edit: Magexe ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass das mit dem 15er-Multi ein Auslesefehler war. Ich würde meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass der noch nie mit so nem Multi gelaufen ist.

Ansonsten bleib ich bei meinem Tipp: Kühler entstauben und ersetzen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Die 25&#8364; Aufpreis wären dann schonwieder ein weiter Monat warten. Obwohl... wenn ich mir alle 5 Millionen Songs herunterladen würde, wären das ja nur 0,000005&#8364; pro Lied. Klingt schon genial :>

Edit: Stimmt, dann könnte ich wirklich einen nicht unerheblichen Teil legalisieren ^^

Und es gilt soweit ich weiss nur für den Musik-Store. Ich wusste nichtmal das man auf das Handy auch Apps spielen kann *hust*

Noch ein Edit: Bin erstmal essen.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

@Asoriel, wegen den Temperaturen, ich bekomme bei everest alle Cores einzeln angezeigt und eine Anzeige für CPU, diese ist bei ~16°C, und halt die cores einzeln grade so zwischen 46 und 50

bei CPUID HWMonitor bekomme ich nur die Cores einzeln gezeigt und ebem ACPI THRM (dieser wird auch bei 16° angezeigt, und weis nicht genau was dasist ^^)

EDIT: wegen der multi, glaubauch das es ein fehler ist, war halt nur komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kühler entstauben und ersetzen.



Also erst saubermachen und dann wegschmeißten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Außerdem: Solltest du je eine illegale Musiksammlung haben (*hust* was natürlich niemand hat)


Asoriel, willst du uns was sagen? *hust* ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (3. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die 25&#8364; Aufpreis wären dann schonwieder ein weiter Monat warten. Obwohl... wenn ich mir alle 5 Millionen Songs herunterladen würde, wären das ja nur 0,000005&#8364; pro Lied. Klingt schon genial :>
> 
> Edit: Stimmt, dann könnte ich wirklich einen nicht unerheblichen Teil legalisieren ^^
> 
> Und es gilt soweit ich weiss nur für den Musik-Store. Ich wusste nichtmal das man auf das Handy auch Apps spielen kann *hust*



Dann musst du aber noch die Kosten für den Speicherplatz dazu rechnen... "auf dieser HD habe ich 5 000 000 meiner besten Songs drauf" xD.

Wo wir grad bei Musik sind: Kann mir jemand 2.1 Boxen für ca. 30&#8364; empfehlen? Mehr will ich für 2.1 nicht ausgeben. 
Sie solten nur einen relativ guten Bass haben (dass mir bei 30&#8364; keine Gläser umfallen, weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
edit: Eine Sache gibt es noch, die die Boxen haben sollten: Die Lautstärkeregelung sollte nicht am Subwoofer sein, da ich diesen in eine Ecke stellen werde und
ich nicht jedes mal zum Ein-/ Ausschalten oder Lauter-/ Leisermachen da hin möchte.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

das sollte "oder" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magexe: Wenn deine CPU mit 16°C angezeigt wird kannst du schonmal von einem Messfehler ausgehen. Von Everest halte ich eh nix. Das zeigt mir bei meinem Q9550 einen Pentium III an. 

Versuchs mal mit CoreTemp:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/softw...hung/core_temp/

TJ Max solltest du bei deiner CPU auf 95°C stellen.

Dann mal Temps und Delta-Werte posten.

edit:


Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Asoriel, willst du uns was sagen? *hust* ^^ tongue.gif


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Mein Musikordner ist mit ca. 8GB recht überschaubar, und davon hab ich alle CDs im Schrank stehen bzw. von iTunes.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

ich denke das dieses "CPU" im everest eher was andere ist... ^^
naja Core Temp zeigt die gleichen werte wie Everest

TJMax ist bei 100°C (wie stell ich das denn auf die 95?)


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

irgendwo bei den Settings, kA wo genau. Ich mein mich zu erinnern ganz oben irgendwas in Richtung "Set TJ Max".

Das ist nämlich ein Problem. TJMax wird bei den CPUs oft falsch ausgelesen, die sind auf 95°C spezifiziert.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nur die möglichkeit vonwegen "Overheating" protection, da muss ich aber das programm immer laufen haben oder?
oder meintest jetzt im bios? ^^

EDIT: Mit coretemp kann ichs nicht setzen aber mit realtemp solls möglich sein ^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

dann versuch mal RealTemp. das hab ich eigentlich auch gemeint.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Freund von mit hat sich ein Itouch gekauft!  

Felix sagt:
 aso
 weil wenn mann von hinten schaut
 links unten da ist ein loch
 für was ist das ?

Sam sagt:
vielleicht für die Kopfhörer?

Felix sagt:
 aso stimmt


Ich kann einfach nicht mehr vor lachen. xD


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

@SAM xDDD nc made my day
@Asoriel: Also hab das jetzt, stellt der das fest ein oder muss ich dafür immer realtemp an haben?


----------



## Meriane (3. Dezember 2009)

Könnt ihr mir ne Gamer Maus empfehlen für bis ca 60 euro?
Ich hab keine Ahnung ob Logitech, Razer oder doch Roccat...

Dann wollt ich mir noch ein neues Headset holen. Hauptsächlich zum Spielen aber auch für viel Musik. Ich dachte zuerst an das G35 aber ich hab gelesen da es über USB läuft ist der Klang nicht so gut?
Was gibt es denn sonst noch an guten Headsets?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

Maus: 
Logitech G9x
Logitech G500
Roccat Kone
Roccat Kova

Headset:
Sennheiser PC161
Roccat Kave


----------



## Meriane (3. Dezember 2009)

Ah danke, werd mir die Sachen mal genauer anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde davon die Kova und das Kave kaufen. Aber auch nur, weil ich die G9 und ein Sennheiser-Headset schon hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind alles sehr sehr gute Sachen.


----------



## Meriane (3. Dezember 2009)

Also ich  find die G9x grad ganz interessant


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab die G9 hier. Das ist mit Abstand die beste Maus die ich je in der Hand hatte. Die G9x ist genau gleich, nur hat einen höher aufgelösten Sensor und die Oberschale ist silber statt schwarz.

Kann ich aber nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Meriane (3. Dezember 2009)

Jo hab mir jetzt ein paar Reviews und Videos angeguckt und ich denke es wird die G9x und das Roccat Kave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

so eben CPU kühler sauber gemacht...wenn man sich damit beschäftigt merkt man echt was für ein schrott in den komplett systemen verbaut ist.
Kauft nix mehr bei one.de ^^ ich bekomme nichtmal die passiven Kühlrippen auf dem mein Lüfter sitzt vond er CPU runter weil das mit so komischen plastikschraben gemacht ist, die man nicht abbekommt(auch nicht von unten O.o eben kurz das MB abgemacht)...echt mal schrott ^^
naja jetzt is wenigstens die temp im Idle ca 5°C unter dem alten wert, hat was ^^

wie schonmal gesagt: ich freu mich auf mein neues system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Dezember 2009)

Plastikschrauben?
Meinst du vll Pushpins?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Plastikschrauben?
> Meinst du vll Pushpins?
> 
> 
> ...



sowas in der art, aber wie gesgat mainboard auch schon ausgebaut, und die sollte man ja normal zsam drücken können und rausnehmen...naja das geht bei denen garnicht -.-"


----------



## Rethelion (3. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> sowas in der art, aber wie gesgat mainboard auch schon ausgebaut, und die sollte man ja normal zsam drücken können und rausnehmen...naja das geht bei denen garnicht -.-"



Drücken und drehen, dann gehn die Dinger normal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

drücken und drehen du bist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne geht nicht, hab da eben 15minuten davor gesessen und alles probiert und nix geht -.-" naja ist mir ja auch wurst, ging nur drum, das ich den einfacher sauber machen kann, naja jetzt einfach staubsauger dran und ab dafür.

is ja auch wurst ^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Dezember 2009)

one.de/xmx.de = böse!


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> one.de/xmx.de = böse!



aber wirklich, wenn ich mir auch die preise anschau für dne quatsch was die verbauen O.o

für ca 300euro weniger bekomm ich das gleiche nur mit makren hardware ^^

EDIT: Was mir auch auffällt, der CPU fan läuft immer standard auf 2000rpm, man kann den nichtma drosseln mit SpeedFan O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde es einfach sein lassen! hast ja bald dein neuen Pc. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Dezember 2009)

Yay GraKa offensichtlich jetzt ganz geschrottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schöne Streifen und Punkte verziehren mir die Sicht und irgendwas haut mir beim normalen Start nen Bluescreen rein und ich kann nur per Abgesicherten Modus ran xD

Edit: OMFG Kommando zurück! 

Entweder hatte ich nur den Monitorstecker nicht ganz drin oder die GraKa war beim Transportieren leicht verrückt auf jeden Fall hatte ich sie kurz zusammengedrückt und reingedrückt und nun läuft wieder alles xD


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde es einfach sein lassen! hast ja bald dein neuen Pc. ^^



wäre ne idee, aber trotzdem wollte ich den sauber machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Dezember 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragonball_Evolution


Ich, der in der Kindheit immer Dragonball geguckt hatte, hatte mich erst aufn Film gefreut, dnan doch irgendwie vergessen. Wollte ihn dann doch heute irgendwie angucken,aber nach dem Wikipedia  Artikel wohl doch nicht.. Mir war klar das sie was kürzen müssen,aber dann müssen sie doch nicht die Geschichte gleich so verunstalten?

Beim überfliegen schon dutzend falsche sachen gefunden ;(

Naja,dann stimmt wohl das Gerücht, dass es viel teuer war , und denmach viele Effekte haben soll, Geschichte aber gleich 0 is ;(

"das Budget hätte nur bei 50 Millionen Dollar gelegen"


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den Film im Kino gesehen *hust*
Die komplette Geschichte von Dragonball kenn ich eigentlich auswending, und in dem Film fehlen halt einige Charaktere wie z.B. Kuririn, Yamcha etc. (Sorry für englische Namen, kenn die deutschen net so wirklich ^^). Aber an und für sich fand ich den Film garnicht so schlecht. Auch wenn Son-Goku ein Europäer war. Und mit Effekten hat der Film in keinster Weise geprotzt :>


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Dezember 2009)

Ok, gerade im schnelldurchlauf angeschaut (Nein nicht Illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ich fand ihn wirklich viel zu .. anders.  

Hätten die lieber den Namen und paar andere Sachen umbenannt würde ich den Film ernster nehmen.Wenigstens hätten sie die Charaktäre etwas ähnlicher halten sollen, hab z.B. Bulma fast garnicht erkannt.

Btw, heißen im Deutschen nicht viel anders.Kuririn heißt genauso und Yamcha heißt inner Serie Yamchu, der war aber im Film da .. Der hat dennen aus dieser Kluft da geholfen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Leute ihr kennt das sicher? es ist heilig Abend, es wird gegessen,gelacht,und auch gesungen! (bei machen werden auch schon Geschenke ausgepackt, ist halt bei jeder Familie  Verschieden.) auf jeden Fall ich weiss was ich singen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvreR78-5FQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. Dezember 2009)

zuuu geil


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Leute ihr kennt das sicher? es ist heilig Abend, es wird gegessen,gelacht,und auch gesungen! (bei machen werden auch schon Geschenke ausgepackt, ist halt bei jeder Familie  Verschieden.) auf jeden Fall ich weiss was ich singen werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der kleine (Jack) hätte sich über die Wii ja genau so freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

wenigstens sind die Eltern nicht so grausam wie die! ------------------>Klicken


EDIT: durch eine Spenden Aktion, hat er sie dann doch noch bekommen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Xbox finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt einfach nur mies von den Eltern. Sorry, aber über sowas kann ich echt nicht lachen. :/


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Aber so was von... unglaublich was es für Leute gibt. Und vermutlich wundern sie sich dann wenn ihr Kind sie auf einmal hasst...


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich will garnicht wissen, wie ich reagieren würde wenn das Paket wo das K-62 drin sein soll, und die anderen Sachen da auf mal Pullover oder so drinnen wären. Die nächsten Wochen/Monate wären meine Eltern bei mir unten durch...


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2009)

_Sowas ist echt heftig..genau wie dieser Thread mit mit der Supernanny..einfach nicht lustig..find das eher erschreckend bzw tun mir die Kinder mehr als Leid.. 


Ich könnt sowas garnicht..jedes mal wenn mein kleiner Bruder (4) was von mir will und er mich dann so süß anschaut..ich könnt ihm keinen Wunsch abschlagen.._


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Supernanny fand ich auch heftig. Habs mir gestern doch noch ganz angeschaut, war aber trotzdem vom Anfang schockiert.

Wie das mit kleineren Geschwistern ist weiss ich leider nicht, mein Bruder ist 3 Jahre älter als ich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dir gerne Beantworten wie es ist! Nervend besonders wenn man eine Schwester hat die meint alles was ich mir (mit meinem Geld!!!!!) kauf gehört auch ihr. und eines morgens Stehe ich auf und mein Handy ist weg, da für das Handy meiner Schwester mit Zettel, "ich hab mir heute dein Handy Genomen" oder wenn ich an meinen eignen PC möchte muss ich erst meine Schwester aus dem Zimmer Schmeissen. 

Seit dem hab ich auf dem PC PW. -_- ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie macht ihr das denn mit euren Mützen im Avatar? Bastelt ihr die selbst rein oder sucht ihr euch extra ein Bild raus?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

EspCap hat es mir gemacht! xD


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier war große Bastel/Avatar-Änder-Aktion heute. Die sind alle selbst gemacht (außer meins und ein paar andere *hust*)


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mir ein Bild linkst auf das man eine Mütze setzten kann (bei der Katze wirds schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) versuch ichs gerne wenn du möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Dezember 2009)

Suche nachher mal eins raus. Danke schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. Dezember 2009)

OMG http://design-fetish.blogspot.com/2009/11/...sons-house.html  ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

was hast du gegen mein Haus? sieht doch gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. Dezember 2009)

die garage ist zu weit vor, über der garage ist noch ein zweiter, kleinrer Teil des hauses :O  siehe Simpsonsbild.
Und die haben die Anbaute (Homer sagt, es ist ein Fenster wegen den Baubehörden) von Lisa's Hochzeit vergessen... ^.-  xD


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Dezember 2009)

Haha,hab gerade bei http://de.akinator.com/# versucht Poseidon raus zu bekommen.. Der hat mir Yogg-Sarron ausgespuckt^^

Aber würde gerne in einem Simpsons haus wohnen^^

Edit:

Ah jetzt hab ich Poseidon.. ^^


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

warum komme ich für lustig rumklicken als Antwort: Ihre Domina, wenn ich ein männlichen character wähle der nicht erwachsen ist O.o


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grad an Avril Lavigne gedacht und bekomm Hillary Clinton raus :>


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

hmm lol doofes teil xD


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Dezember 2009)

Bisher hatts bei mir 13 von 15 erraten.

Ok,einer davon war Unfair aber trotzdem. Hab inzwischen sogar 3 Bosse aus WoW raus^^


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Okay diesma hat er Prinz Arthas Menethil erraten hat aber das Lichking bild gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist doch nicht so dumm das teil ^^

EDIT: Auch Jaina, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich bei Google Mail einen FIlter einrichte und sage: ey, leite Mails mit sowieso an xx@yy.de weiter..

Werden dann die Mails trotzdem in google für mich gespeichert oder werden sie direkt weitergeleitet, ohne Speicherung bei google?


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich weis, werden sie direkt weitergeleitet...
kannst es ja mal testen, schick dir einfach selbst ne mail...wenn sie nicht gespeichert werden, sende doch einfach das ganze per copy mit an die googlemail


----------



## Niranda (4. Dezember 2009)

nja hätt ja sein können dass das jmd weiß, dann bräucht ich mir keine extra mail addy anlegen.. naja

plz deine alternativlösung:
Benutzt du deine eMailadresse nur, um dir selbst was zu schicken? xD

Edit:
Google behält das original und leitet eine Kopie weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

siehste gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen meiner Alternativ Lösung: Naja kann ja sein das er es nicht Speichert, dann kann man das ganze ja so nutzen ^^

btw hab was sau geiles gefunden: 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/9836/

frisst bestimmt mehr als der Hersteller angibt, aber die Idee dahinter ist nett (unten ist auch ein kleines video)


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Akinator nicht...
Hat bisher erraten:
Freyja
Margaret Thatcher
Bulma von Dragonball
The Girl you want
A friend of yours
Someone who answered randomly
Muhaha er hat Sido nicht erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... okay beim zweiten Versuch -.- xD
-.-


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Er konnte mein ehemaliges Ava/Signatur nicht erraten. Yoshioka Yui (YUI). Naja, man kann ja nicht alles wissen ^^

Wenn ich Random rumklicke kommt "Rainer Zufall"


----------



## Kyragan (4. Dezember 2009)

Yay, caseking hat geliefert.
Fehlt nur noch die Alternate-Bestellung, sprich das Netzteil.
Aber das war eh klar, dass es noch bissl dauern kann. Immerhin schonmal das Asgard, die 4 S-Flex und den Mugen 2 hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

gz Kyragan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls wer für ein Casemod oder so ein hübsches Mainboard braucht:
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productD...p;baseId=666704


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...



das MB sieht echt geil aus wenn man was mit Grün/schwarz machen will O.o


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> das MB sieht echt geil aus wenn man was mit Grün/schwarz machen will O.o


Allgemein unschlagbar...Schwarze Mainboards gehen allgemein bei 100 Euro los....das grüne kann man überlackieren/mit Slotblenden überdecken...also definitiv sehr geil ;D


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Allgemein unschlagbar...Schwarze Mainboards gehen allgemein bei 100 Euro los....das grüne kann man überlackieren/mit Slotblenden überdecken...also definitiv sehr geil ;D



ich meinte eher wenn man moddet und es halt schwarz UND grün macht, also sowas, was Asoriel macht nur in Neongrün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Dezember 2009)

Schickes Keyboard, aber wäre mir selbst für eine Logitech zu geizig. Und 1600&#8364; sind leide rkein Schnäppchen, bald gibts sowas bestimmt eh auf der Straße ^^

Muss man bei der Wii eigendlich nur diesen größeren Controller aufladen oder auch diesen kleinen? Bei den ganzen Ladegeräten find ich zumindestens nur welche für den großen ;(


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2009)

Da man den kleinen an die Wiimote anschliesst nehm ich an dass der auch seinen Strom von der zieht... aber nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Aber ich meine es so: Selbst wenn man eine andere Farbe als Grün nimmt ist es ziemlich unschlagbar, weil der Preis so niedrig ist und man es für wenig Geld auf eine andere Farbe "umrüsten" kann ;D


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber ich meine es so: Selbst wenn man eine andere Farbe als Grün nimmt ist es ziemlich unschlagbar, weil der Preis so niedrig ist und man es für wenig Geld auf eine andere Farbe "umrüsten" kann ;D



das ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit...wenn ich ma das geld habe fang ich ma mit modden an O.o


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Dezember 2009)

Ahja,die waren ja verbunden,ganz vergessen.. Dann danke dir ^^


Btw:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/5a7f/ wär ganz verlockend es zu kaufen, ist ja auch nicht teuer und ich mag das Design ^^


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ahja,die waren ja verbunden,ganz vergessen.. Dann danke dir ^^
> 
> 
> Btw:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/5a7f/ wär ganz verlockend es zu kaufen, ist ja auch nicht teuer und ich mag das Design ^^



joar aber da hat http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/keyboards-mice/a85c/ mehr style, besonders: Du klickst und er zeigt die farbe und sowas, ist echt geil ^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Kann man sich die Sachen da wirklich kaufen?


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

ja kann man ^^
da kannste auch diese "RL-Manapots" Kaufen

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/drinks/a273/ = Mana Pots
http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/drinks/b472/ = Life Pots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: das steht bei den manapost drunter:

Mana Energy Potion

    * Each tiny shot is loaded with 160mg of caffeine and tons of other energy boosters.
    * As much caffeine as two cans of Red Bull®
    * Provides 5-8 hours of smooth energy.
    * No sugar, so no aftercrash.
    * Each six pack contains 6 (duh) 1.69oz bottles

und das bei Life Pots: 

Health Energy Potion

    * Each tiny shot is loaded with 160mg of caffeine and tons of other health boosters.
    * As much caffeine as two cans of Red Bull®
    * Powered with goodies like Elderberry, Ginseng, Biotin, and Folic Acid.
    * Provides 5-8 hours of smooth energy.
    * No sugar, so no aftercrash.
    * Each six pack contains 6 (duh) 1.69oz bottles.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich überleg grad da irgendwas nettes zu kaufen. Health/Mana Potion würden inner Schule bestimmt geil kommen :>


----------



## Vaishyana (4. Dezember 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit SLI / Crossfire? Wenn bei der Boardbeschriebung nur SLI steht, ist es dann nicht für Crossfire geeignet und umgekehrt?


----------



## Rethelion (4. Dezember 2009)

Solche Pots werd ich mir demnächst echt holen können; ich denke mal das ich in nächster Zeit wenig Schlaf abbekommen werde... Berufsschule(+Tests), Projekte in der Firma, vom Ausbilder auferlegte Projekte(6 Vorträge in 3 Wochen!), Hijackthis-Ausbildung, Private Projekte&Zocken und natürlich mein Abschlussprojekt.
Wie ich das in meinem Leben noch schaffen soll will ich gerne wissen......


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weis muss das Motherboard das ganze unterstützen, da dort ja auch Chips verbaut sind z.b. Nvidia oder Ati (steht bei den meisten dabei)


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit SLI / Crossfire? Wenn bei der Boardbeschriebung nur SLI steht, ist es dann nicht für Crossfire geeignet und umgekehrt?



So schauts aus. Gibt auch bislang nur ganz wenige Boards auf denen beides geht, wenn diese überhaupt schon erschienen sind. :>


----------



## Kyragan (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Board hat nen nforce-Chipsatz. Der Nforce-Chipsatz stammt aus dem Hause Nvidia.
Ich persönlich würde anhand Nvidias Politik gegenüber dem Mitbewerber ATi sagen: Dort drauf läuft nur SLI.
Davon abgesehen ist es als SLI-Board zertifiziert. Ich fress nen Besen, wenn darauf fehlerfrei Crossfire laufen würde.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. Dezember 2009)

Gut zu wissen, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Board hat nen nforce-Chipsatz. Der Nforce-Chipsatz stammt aus dem Hause Nvidia.
> Ich persönlich würde anhand Nvidias Politik gegenüber dem Mitbewerber ATi sagen: Dort drauf läuft nur SLI.
> Davon abgesehen ist es als SLI-Board zertifiziert. Ich fress nen Besen, wenn darauf fehlerfrei Crossfire laufen würde.



das ist ein ansporn das ganze zu testen, ich frage ma bei Hardwarluxx und hardwareversand an ob die da was drehen könntn, und wenns klappt will ich nen video sehen wo du nen besen futterst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

<3 http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/a5bf/

Ich glaub das bestell ich mir. ^^


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> ...


einfach nur: XD


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Was denn? Das Ding würd gut was her machen :>

Btw. http://www.cynamite.de/pc/videos/dragon_ag...nnlichkeit.html


----------



## Kyragan (4. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> das ist ein ansporn das ganze zu testen, ich frage ma bei Hardwarluxx und hardwareversand an ob die da was drehen könntn, und wenns klappt will ich nen video sehen wo du nen besen futterst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aufgelötete Brücken-Chips oder AMD-Chipsätze zählen nicht!!!11


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Gibt auch bislang nur ganz wenige Boards auf denen beides geht, wenn diese überhaupt schon erschienen sind. :>



So viel ich weiss hat das _ASUS P7P55D LE _Beides wenn ich mich nicht Verlesen habe!


----------



## Xerivor (4. Dezember 2009)

Gutes Freeware Brennprogramm für Audio CD's?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Gutes Freeware Brennprogramm für Audio CD's?


CD Burner XP z.B.


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2009)

Release me ....

Release my body  ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHJ83bXi0ew

schönes Lied ;P


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Gutes Freeware Brennprogramm für Audio CD's?



wenn du win7 hast einfach rohling ins laufwerk, musik rüberziehen, brennen ^^ (so mach ich das zumindest ^^)


----------



## Vaishyana (4. Dezember 2009)

Hab letzte Woche Crysis auf CD gebrannt. Einfach mit Nero. Ging problemlos und schnell, kenne mich mit brennprogrammen auch nicht so aus und kenne Vorteile und Schwächen der Programme nicht. (Qualität, Codecs und was es alles gibt..)


----------



## Xerivor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja mit W7 Daten CD's brennen geht nur bei Audio CD's spackt der WMplayer bei mir rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Crysis auf CD(!) gebrannt? Genial!

Gibts eigentlich bei den Geschwindigkeiten der Schnittstellen wie USB, SATA, Firewire etc. Unterschiede zwischen den Mainboards? Oder ist die Datenrate überall gleich?


----------



## Kyragan (4. Dezember 2009)

Naja ne reine Audio CD ist keine Daten CD. Sicherlich kann man einfach n Haufen mp3s auf ne CD ziehen und brennen. Nur brauchst du dann auch nen Player der was mit mp3s anfangen kann. Ich persönliche bevorzuge es da lieber wirklich reine Audio-CDs zu brennen. In dem Falle wandelt das Programm die mp3s in .cda Format um. Dann hat man auch alle Toninformationen drauf und alle Lautsprecher einer Anlage werden angesprochen. MP3s sind in 95% aller Fälle Stereo-Only.

Ich nutze noch Nero8, aber das is von Freeware nunmal nen ganzes Stück entfernt. Aber schau dich mal nach nem mp3 -> cda Converter um. Ich denke da lässt sich was kostenloses finden.

Edit: @Shefa Die Datenraten sind genormt. Ein SATA2-Port wird immer 3GB/s an Daten übertragen können, ein SATA3-Port das doppelte. Bei USB verhält es sich gleich.


----------



## Meriane (4. Dezember 2009)

Kann man bei Geizhals irgendwie den günstigsten Anbieter für mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig finden?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Alles in eine Wunschliste packen, und dann über die Wunschliste halt suchen.


----------



## Meriane (4. Dezember 2009)

Und wie kommt man in die Wunschliste? Bin glaub ich grad zu blind xD
edit: ah gefunden, danke ^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2009)

Links auf Wunschlisten drücken? ^^


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

wegen Audio CD's, ja das geht auch einfach mim WMPlayer


----------



## Xerivor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja nur das Problem ist das WMPlayer immer meint das ich einen Brenner anschließen soll...


----------



## Magexe (4. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ja nur das Problem ist das WMPlayer immer meint das ich einen Brenner anschließen soll...


dann lad dir die nero testversion runter, die geht 30 tage als vollversion durch ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (4. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Crysis auf CD(!) gebrannt? Genial!
> 
> Gibts eigentlich bei den Geschwindigkeiten der Schnittstellen wie USB, SATA, Firewire etc. Unterschiede zwischen den Mainboards? Oder ist die Datenrate überall gleich?



DVD natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> gz Kyragan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Brett taugt nicht viel. Hat ein Kollege von mir auch unbedingt haben wollen und ich habs verbaut. Da ist nichtmal eine Anleitung dabei und das Bios beschränkt sich auf die allernötigsten Features.

Auf der anderen Seite gutes und optisch nettes Einstiegsbrett zum kleinen Preis. Aber gut - von nem beschnittenen Chipsatz halte ich prinzipiell nichts.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Dezember 2009)

War gerade mitn Kumpel weg,gingen dann reinä und fragten uns was wir machen wollten. Errinnerte mich an die Snes damals und hab kurzerhand nen Emulator gesogen mit Bomberman 3 und 4 (Btw, hab sie auch als Orginalspiel,aber ich vollhonk hab die Controller mal jemanden verschenkt..^^).

War echt spaßig, der hat mich immer beim Boss mit seiner Zeitbombe angegriffen, von wegen "Ups, du standest im weg."^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Seh grad hab mit meinem Netzteil n Schnäppchen geschlagen. Vorgestern bei Alternate für 49,90 bestellt, alle anderen Shops hatten es gar nicht oder für min. 60-65€ gelistet. Heute schau ich aus Spaß rein und da stehts bei Alternate jetz auch für 62,50. :>


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Toll, für 22&#8364; der EKL Groß Clockner Blue Edition im Mindstar. Vor ner Woche hab ich mir den für 38&#8364; gekauft, und das war nichtmal BE :/ Meinen gibts im Moment für 28&#8364; -.-

Edit: Ich glaub ich schick den wieder zurück und kauf mir die BE :>


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

btw für alle die einen wollen: Den Megahalems gibts aktuell bei Conrad für 39,99. Der Preis sollte aktuell ungeschlagen sein. Bei Caseking legt man schonmal 20 Euro mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Andere Idee: Ich schick den zurück und kauf mir den Megahalems... Ich krieg hier zuhaus grad die Krise, wenn ich meinem Vadder sag er soll das zurückschicken macht ders sowieso net :/

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Edition ist der blau Lüfter oder? Hoffe ich zumindest mal :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kriegt dein Vater da die Krise Oo
Und wenn, schicks doch einfach selber zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Weils ihm zuviel Stress ist, und er dann halt meint dass ich mir das hätte früher überlegen sollen/länger warten sollen.
Selber machen geht nicht, ich weiss ja nicht wo die meine Sachen bunkern :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Deine Eltern verstecken deine Bestellungen vor dir?^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Jap. War vor ein paar Jahren mal so doof und hab mein Geschenk vorher "getestet" ^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Achso, geht um Weihnachten... man merkt dass ich schon ein bisschen müde bin ^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn müde bist geh ins Bett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worum sollte es denn sonst gehen? 

Stylisch --> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,676642/P...ie/?iid=1228090


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte du hast den einfach so bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Dual-Display Notebook hab ich neulich schon gesehn... irgendwie würden mich die Blicke interessieren wenn man das in der Schule auspackt ^^

Das gute Stück finde ich auch ganz interessant : http://www.golem.de/0912/71665.html 
Der Preis geht sogar halbwegs finde ich, nicht dass ichs mir kaufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es klingt echt nice...


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Was ist an dem Laptop so besonders? O.o
Das mit den 2-Display's würde ich auch gern mit zur Schule nehmen. Würd bestimmt Eindruck machen :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Es hat einen Dual-Core Atom und einen Ion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also absolut überdurchschnittlich viel Power für ein Netbook, damit lassen sich dann auch HD-Filme abspielen und vermutlich sogar einige Spiele spielen.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss immernoch nicht was du meinst. ^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ein normales Netbook hat für gewöhnlich einen N270 (1x1,6 GHz) und irgendeine Intel-Onboardgrafik.
Dafür wie klein und billig das ist hat es echt viel Rechenleistung, 2x1,6 GHz und eine 9400M GT - und das gabs eben noch nie in einem Netbook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. Dezember 2009)

das was er gepostet hat ist ein netbook...
Sprich nen Notebook für arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das mit nem dual find ich geil, dann lohnt sich das ja endlich mal


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Ach, das ist ein Netbook. Dachte Notebook... Jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden :>


----------



## Magexe (5. Dezember 2009)

wow hat schon was tolles auf einem HDReady 37" hat zwar nur 1161x662 pixel auflösung aber dafür rennt wow in dalaran mit 60fps und in in raids mit guten 40 und so im rumflattern bis zu 120 ^^
und das bild sieht wesentlich geiler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Mir reichen meine 22" vollkommen. 37" wäre mir viel zu groß.

Bin dann auch mal schlafen. 

_O yasumi nasai_


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, ich auch.

Buenas noches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. Dezember 2009)

naja 37" auf 3 meter entfernung ^^ 
naja bin auch ma wech...

Guade nacht


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2009)

Habs mal wieder geschafft. Vollkommen falsch für die Matheklausur vorbereitet, nebenbei fühl ich mich schlecht - keine einzige Aufgabe komplett berechnet, Arbeit total verhauen. Aus der erhofften 2 wird also mit Glück vielleicht noch eine 3...juhu


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

> Vollkommen falsch vorbereitet, keine einzige Aufgabe komplett berechnet, Arbeit total verhauen.


Kenn ich... nur würde das bei mir so wie du es beschreibst eher eine 4 werden ^^
Aber Mathe ist auch alles andere als ein Fach in dem ich sonderlich gut bin...


----------



## Niranda (5. Dezember 2009)

<3 Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon seit Tagen dabei meine Email-Umleitung richtig zu richten... GMX + Live -> Google *sortieren* -> eigener server *sortieren* -> Google *auf iphone push* -> eigener server *antwortserver bereitstell...
Also ich möchte das nicht wiederholen, wenn iwas abschmiert.... seh selbst schon nicht mehr durch bei den ganzen Accounts und umleitungen >_> ^^

Btw, wie findet ihr mein neues Twitterdesign?^^ *signatur anklick*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jap. War vor ein paar Jahren mal so doof und hab mein Geschenk vorher "getestet" ^^



wer hat das denn nicht schon gemacht? aber ich weiss was ich zu Weihnachten bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von meiner Freundin! mein Freund hat zu viel geredet xD cod MW 2 + Eine USA Army Dog Tags mit Eingegner Gravur, die Militär endlich sein soll, halt mit Pk, Nummer etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finde ich auch doof das mein freund es mir gesagt hat! aber ja Freuen werde ich mich auf jeden Fall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal, ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass hier jemand vor längerer Zeit erzählt hat, dass man sich in den USA ein unaktiviertes Iphone ohne Vertrag kaufen kann, das dann jailbreaken kann, und es dann einfach mit Prepaid benutzen kann. 

Kann mir jemand dazu was erzählen?


----------



## Magexe (5. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dir erzählen, das es illegal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dir erzählen das dass egal ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich kann dir erzählen, das es illegal ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich glaube das ist es noch nicht mal.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> ich kann dir erzählen das dass egal ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann dir sagen dass ich genau das selbe schreiben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Iphone bzw. der Ipodtouch einen Defekt durch jailbreak bekommen sollte was ich bezweifel kann man die Software jederzeit wieder übe Itunes zurücksetzen... außerdem wer bekommt schon ein Apple gerät klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Wenn das Iphone bzw. der Ipodtouch einen Defekt durch jailbreak bekommen sollte was ich bezweifel kann man die Software jederzeit wieder übe Itunes zurücksetzen... außerdem wer bekommt schon ein Apple gerät klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich, schon einen normalen Ipod nach einem Jahr und ein paar Tagen, deshalb keine Garantie. Und einen Ipod Touch nach 6 Monaten, den habe ich getauscht und jetzt läuft der neue sehr gut. 
Aber ich glaube ich würde mir nicht nochmal einen kaufen, man bezahlt einfach zuviel für den Namen. Für einen Euro/Dollar und ohne Vertrag ist das natürlich was ganz anderes....

Edit: Soramac und Asoriel ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mir helfen...^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2009)

Um was gehts denn?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass hier jemand vor längerer Zeit erzählt hat, dass man sich in den USA ein unaktiviertes Iphone ohne Vertrag kaufen kann, das dann jailbreaken kann, und es dann einfach mit Prepaid benutzen kann.
> 
> Kann mir jemand dazu was erzählen?


This


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, das war ich nicht. Man muss aber auch beachten, das der Import von USA nach Deutschland auch Zollgebühren mit sich trägt.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

In Ebay UK gibts auch schon gute Angebote sind aber 2G ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2009)

Also entweder ist meine GraKa hin oder die Kontakte... ich weiß es nicht aber wenn sie hin wäre hätte ich gestern nicht 6 Stunden AC spielen können oder?

PS.: Ich muss mir auch noch mir meine Mütze aufsetzen *rüberschiel*


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

Kühler? Mal gereinigt etc.? Geschaut ob er noch richtig läuft?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also entweder ist meine GraKa hin oder die Kontakte... ich weiß es nicht aber wenn sie hin wäre hätte ich gestern nicht 6 Stunden AC spielen können oder?
> 
> PS.: Ich muss mir auch noch mir meine Mütze aufsetzen *rüberschiel*


Bildfehler? Freezes? 
Wenn du alle Softwarelösungen ausgeschlossen hast und dir sicher bist, dass es die Grafikkarte ist: Einschicken.
Wenn du keine Garantier mehr hast: Versuchs mal mit backen! Klingt merkwürdig. Soll aber in einigen Fällen funktionieren, wenn man die Grafikkarte bei ~100°C für 20-30min im Backofen bei Umluft "backt". Das hat bei Karten geholfen die Bildfehler hatten. Wie lange die Karte dann noch weiter läuft ist ne andere Sache.
Es ist keine 100%-Chance, aber wenn du eh keine Garantie mehr hättest als letzter Ausweg sicher nen Versuch wert.
Nicht vergessen vorher Kühler und andere Plastikaufbauten abzunehmen und nach der Aktion den Ofen mit Backofenreiniger gründlich sauber zu machen.


----------



## Quietsch (5. Dezember 2009)

mal ne kleine frage: ab wieviel &#8364; bekommt man denn nen ordentlichen 24'' monitor?


----------



## aseari (5. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal hier.

Mal eine ähnliche Frage: Ich stehe bei meinem Monitorkauf vor einem weiteren Problem: Ich bin bei LG hängengeblieben und wollte mir eigentlich den W2353V zulegen. Aber jetzt habe ich den W2361V entdeckt. Ich finde aber ausser einer leichten optischen Änderung keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden. Welchen soll ich also nehmen?
Beide Monitore haben FullHD-Auflösung (1920x1080), 2ms Reaktionszeit, 50000:1 dyn. Kontrast und 23 Zoll. Ausserdem besitzen beide einen VGA, einen DVI und einen HDMI-Eingang. Allerdings kostet der W2361V bei Amazon 177,95€ und der W2353V 196,95€.
Wieso gibts da einen so großen Preisunterschied?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Kommt drauf an, was für dich "ordentlich" ist.
24 Zöller mit TN-Panel bekommst du ab ~300&#8364; denk ich. Wenn du ein IPS-Panel willst kannst du schon mal das doppelte bis dreifache einplanen. Was IPS-Panel Monitore angeht baut Dell schöne Teile. Die eignen sich dann aber eher für professionelle Bild- und Videobearbeiten. TN-Panels haben bei veränderten Blickwinkeln leicht verfälschte Farben und sind generell nicht so farbecht wie bspw. IPS-Panels. Dafür haben sie die besten Reaktionszeiten, sind günstig herzustellen und verbrauchen am wenigsten Strom. Gute TN-Monitore gibts bspw. von LG.

@aseari Lass dich nicht vom Marketing beeinflussen. Dynamischer Kontrast bspw. ist ziemlicher Bullshit. Der reale Kontrast wird wohl zwischen und 600 und 900:1 liegen. Das sind zwar immer noch gute Werte, aber ich denk du siehst den Unterschied. Darüber hinaus könnt ich mir Helligkeitsunterschiede denken o.ä.
Schau mal auf prad.de . Ich würde wetten, dass mindestens einer der beiden dort getestet wurde. Auch Amazon-Rezensionen oder Rezensionen bei computerbase/hardwareluxx oder Usermeinungen im Hifi-Forum helfen sicherlich.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jetzt jemand was sagen oder nicht?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung.
Bedenke aber bei so nem Kauf immer Einfuhrbestimmungen(ZOLL!) und die aktuelle Rechtslage.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2009)

Grad gesehen, Shefa wünscht sich von Zack-Zack das Xpress Music 5800XM CWM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Wirf nich schon wieder seine Planung um, sonst mutiert Shefa noch zu painschkes. ;D


----------



## aseari (5. Dezember 2009)

@ Fala: Ich hab mir schon die Rezensionen zu beiden Monitoren auf Amazon durchgelesen. bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen aufgrund von defekten Geräten sind alle zufrieden. Bei Prad wurde der W2353V mit in die Kaufempfehlung aufgenommen. Laut Prad ist der Kontrast bei beiden Bildschirmen 1000:1 und die Helligkeit bei 300cd/m².
Anscheinend hat der W2353V eine automatische Helligkeitsregelung, die der W2361V nicht hat. Auf die kann ich aber ganz gut verzichten.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Grad gesehen, Shefa wünscht sich von Zack-Zack das Xpress Music 5800XM CWM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht werd ich erhört und die setzen das für ~ 180€ da rein. Dann bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung.
> Bedenke aber bei so nem Kauf immer Einfuhrbestimmungen(ZOLL!) und die aktuelle Rechtslage.


Zoll müsste glaube ich, bei nur einem Gerät, nicht dasein.


----------



## Niranda (5. Dezember 2009)

Bezüglich iphone:
Es ist doch total schwachsinnig, dass man sich keins importieren lassen kann. Man kann und jailbreaken ist nicht illigal... dann wäre das aufschneiden und belegen eines Brotes auch illigal. Es gibt aber schon online-shops, die biten für ca. 700-800€ ein 16Gb 3Gs an. In den USA bekommst du es für ca. 650-700€ und dann kommt noch Zoll drauf, ca. 120€.
Aus den USA ist es dann nicht von werk aus unluck, bei dem Store aber schon. 

hier z.B. http://www.3gstore.de/
gab aber noch ein billigeren


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Bezüglich iphone:
> Es ist doch total schwachsinnig, dass man sich keins importieren lassen kann. Man kann und jailbreaken ist nicht illigal... dann wäre das aufschneiden und belegen eines Brotes auch illigal. Es gibt aber schon online-shops, die biten für ca. 700-800€ ein 16Gb 3Gs an. In den USA bekommst du es für ca. 650-700€ und dann kommt noch Zoll drauf, ca. 120€.
> Aus den USA ist es dann nicht von werk aus unluck, bei dem Store aber schon.
> 
> ...


Laut At&T Website kostet das mit 16 Gb 199 Dollar, ob da ein Vertrag mit dabei ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## TaroEld (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihjr schon bei Allpe seid, hätt ich auch noch ne Frage: kann man denn den Touch z.B. in England kaufen, importieren lassen und dann hier auf Deutsch umstellen, oder gibt's da probleme?


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

Sollte ohne Probleme gehen, die Sprache kann man umstellen... aber ist der in Englang wirklich billiger? Bezweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

Doch England ists schon billiger.... =/ bei gebrauchten Iphones bekommt man teilweise sogar noch 3 Monate Garantie


----------



## Asoriel (5. Dezember 2009)

Shefa das kann dauern Aber ich drück dir die Daumen!

Ist ein tolles Handy, nur ist bei mir schon seit längerem das Display kaputt. Funktioniert zwar noch alles, aber ich hab nen hässlichen Riss und drum herum ist alles schwarz. Ist aber im Display, nicht auf der Oberfläche. Lag im Sommer im Auto und ist wohl zu heiß geworden...ich kann gern mal ein Bild hochladen wenn du magst.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... was kann dauern? ^^

Kannst ja mal an Bild hochladen :>


----------



## Asoriel (5. Dezember 2009)

Dein Zack-Wunsch.

Bild kommt gleich.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bis Januar Zeit. Wenn der Zack vor Januar kommen sollte, dann kauf ichs mir dort, sonst wirds ganz normal gekauft :>


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal Leute, ihr kennt euch doch mit PC's und ähnlichem aus ... auch mit Kundensupport?
Ich habe am 28. August mein Notebock zur Reparatur gegeben .... Mein Notebock kam vor 2 Wochen wieder an ... Er war immer noch kaputt ... das war sowieso schon eine Frechheit³, alleine wegen der maßlos überzogenen Zeitspanne. Jetzt haben sie mein Notebock wieder abgeholt, und es hieß, in 10 Werktagen würde mein Notebock wieder ankommen. Gestern war Werktag Nummer 10 .... 

Was kann ich da jetzt außer Telefonterror machen? Ich bin verärgert ohne Ende ... -.- Einer 'ne Ahnung?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Dezember 2009)

so, hier sieht man den Schaden ganz gut.

Vor allem bei hellen Bildern fällt es extrem auf, beim SMS-Schreiben werden 2 oder 3 Tasten fast komplett abgedeckt, aber da es eine normale QWERTZ-Tastatur ist weiß man eh wo was ist. Ich würde es ja reparieren lassen, aber das soll 150€ kosten. 200€ hab ich für das Handy bezahlt, die spinnen doch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (5. Dezember 2009)

Der 3g 32 gb Touch kostet im Amazon.co.uk 200 pounds, im Applestore 279 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht ja jetzt eher unschön aus. Aber 150€ für die Reperatur ist wirklich übertrieben. Hast du keine Garantie auf dem Handy, oder zählt die in dem Falle nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Dezember 2009)

ich habs schon eingeschickt gehabt, aber kein Garantieanspruch da Eigenverschulden. War wahrscheinlich zu warm.

Klar schauts beschissen aus, aber es funktioniert noch alles wie es soll und desshalb kauf ich mir kein neues, zumal ich wirklich mehr als zufrieden bin mit dem Teil.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich müsste mir ein neues kaufen, da ich bestimmt auch ab und an mal Videos schauen werde auf dem Ding. Freistunde oder so in der Schule halt :>

Fühlt sich das Handy eigentlich wirklich so "billig" an wie einige Leute immer schreiben? Wollte eigentlich nochmal in die Stadt und es mir anschauen, aber es will mich ja keiner fahren :/


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja Notebook LCD geplatzt weil eine Flasche draufgefallen ist.. kostet 300 Euro der Austausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Notebook hatte 500 Euro gekostet


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich liebe Glühwein und heißen Met...
Ist auch das einzige um das Gedränge auf den Weihnachtsmärkten zu überstehen ohne auszurasten. °_°


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bilder im Ordner "Eigene Bilder" so zu sortieren, das die nach die Größe geordnet werden? Ich meine nicht die Größe der Datei, sondern das es zum Beispiel so sortiert wird: 1920x1080px -> 1680x1050px -> 1600x1200px...


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2009)

Rechtsklick->Sortieren nach->Mehr...

Schau dich dort mal um. Ich habs nich durchgeschaut, aber vllt. gibts da sowas wie Auflösung oder Bildbreite/höhe.


----------



## Xerivor (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja die Option gibt es.. zumindest hatte ich sie bei XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Hat geklappt, glaube ich zumindest. ^^


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

Nabend oder Guten morgen ^^ 



Ich hab eine frage zu Hardwareversand.de


und zwar wenn man sich da seinen Pc zusammenstellt und Zusammenbau mit kauft 

wie ist das denn wird der Pc dann bei sich zuhause von den leuten auf gebaut und machen die das da in der firma 


und dann noch wenn die eine ware niht auf lager haben wie lange dauert das dann bis die da ist ??


Mit freundlichen grüßen und viele dank schon mal 

Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2009)

Die kommen natürlich nicht zu dir nach Hause, sondern bauen den Rechner schon bei sich zusammen.

Ich denke mal bei dir ist die Grafikkarte (HD5770, 5850, 5750, 5870) nicht auf Lager, oder? Da kann dir keine genau sagen wie lange das dauern wird :>


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2009)

Der Rechner wird bei denen in der Firma zusammengebaut und kommt dann komplett fertig bei dir an. Wie lange es dauern kann bis ein Artikel wieder verfügbar wird ist unterschiedlich, bei den DX11 Karten sollte man mit ein paar Wochen Wartezeit rechnen...


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

ok danke 


ja die HD 5770


http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...8&agid=1004 


weil ich wollt mir den halt zu weinachten kaufen und deswegen nähmlich ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

Der wird bei denen Zusammengebaut und kommt bei dir Komplett an, einzige ausnahme sind besonders Große CPU-Kühler die beim Transport abbrechen könnten und andere Hardware beschädigen könnten so einen müsstes dann selber Montieren und wenn etwas nicht auf Lager ist wird es bestellt ich nehme an du Fragst weil du eine der neuen ATI Karten kaufen willst, die sind immoment überall nur sehr schwer zu bekommen und das kann durchaus dauern nen Kumpel wartet schon über nen Monat auf seine 5870

Edit: zu langsam :/


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

das nicht gut 


das ist gar nicht gut ^^


/edit


könnte es denn sein das wieder neuer hergestellt werden zu weinachten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2009)

Ist aber leider so, der Chiphersteller kommt einfach nicht hinterher bei der Nachfrage : /


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

ja das ist leider oft =/


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> das nicht gut
> 
> 
> das ist gar nicht gut ^^
> ...


Praktisch gesehen produziert der Zulieferer von ATI nicht genug CHIPS damit ATI die nachfrage decken kann also ehr weniger chancen darauf^^


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

ohh verdammt ^^


naja gibt es denn eine graka die genauso gut ist und auf lager ist ? 

und dann  noch eine frage 

wobei muss man beim kauf eine graka genau drauf achten ?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

immoment gibts keine die gleich gut sind die von NVIDIA kommen erst Anfang nächstes Jahr


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

die haben sich doch alle gegen mich verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Dezember 2009)

Du könntest natürlich ne 4890 kaufen die ist in etwa so gut wie die 5770 hat halt kein DX 11 oder aber du nimmst aus deinem Jetzigen rechner die Karte und baust die da zur Überbückung ein bis die neuen Lieferbar sind^^


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2009)

*hust* 


ich hab eine nganz alten Medion Pc 

mit 1022mb Ram 

und einer NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
 ^^

also den habe ich seid 4 jahren und vista brauch ja schon 1gb Arbeisspeicher aufjedenfall ist der pc scheiße ^^


bin dann auch penne nacht


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Nikolaus an alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2009)

_Dir auch :-)

*Schokolade mampf*_


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich sags nicht oft, aber das sieht goil aus : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phOYogm99Oc
Besonders ab 7:20.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2009)

_Heiß! :]_


----------



## Asoriel (6. Dezember 2009)

das kommt aber sowas von sicher auf meine VMWare! Schaut echt super aus!


----------



## Xerivor (6. Dezember 2009)

Ist das ein Betriebssystem?


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2009)

Jein, KDE ist eine Desktopumgebung für Linux (so wie Gnome) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht aber echt super aus, das werd ich mir definitiv auch für meine Linux VM holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (6. Dezember 2009)

Ohyeah Aldi verkauft wieder ein Rechner mit "Spitzengrafik" Nvidia GT 240 ^^


----------



## Rethelion (6. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das kommt aber sowas von sicher auf meine VMWare! Schaut echt super aus!



Das kommt nicht nur in die VM sondern auch aufs Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiss nur nicht welche Distribution es wird.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab folgendes Problem schonmal geschildert aber keine klare Antwort gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich CoD Multiplayer spiele  hängt das Spiel jede 10 Sekunden für ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde .
Hab bei den Grafikeinstellungen alles durchprobiert:
Bildwiederholungsrate runter und hochgeschraubt
Bildsynchronistation

das einzige was hilft ist wenn ich von AAx4 auf AAx2 runterdreh dann läuft es sehr flüssig

Mein System 
CPU i7 920
Graka GTX 260 AMP² von Zotak
Mainboard  Asus P6T
RAM  4 GB DDR3 

dass sollte reichen.
Da es nicht mehr hängt wenn ich AA runterdreh denk ich es liegt am System aber eigentlich dürfte es ja nicht hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Dezember 2009)

hättest ruhig nen Thread aufmachen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung an was das liegt...die Hardware sollte - wie du schon richtig erkannt hast - stark genug sein. Was für eine Auflösung ist es denn? Wenn es FullHD oder größer ist, ist vielleicht doch die Grafikkarte schuld. 

Andere Frage: Warum 4GB Ram bei nem Core i7? Da würd ich noch nen 2GB Riegel rein für Triplechannel.



Ganz anderes Thema: meine Laserteile sind da!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ganz anderes Thema: meine Laserteile sind da!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weeeeeeee

PICS! PICS!
Und löt ma, will was sehen. ;D

btw schocki schlecki! :>


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder...


----------



## Magexe (6. Dezember 2009)

nett sieht das gelaserte aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> weeeeeeee
> 
> PICS! PICS!
> Und löt ma, will was sehen. ;D
> ...



Bilder gibts im Worklog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelötet ist schon, aber es funktioniert noch nicht. Ich besorg mir morgen so ne Steckplatte zum testen, wenns darauf läuft wirds gelötet.


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man ein Notebook  für 1700 Euro kauft, muss man auch schon wissen, wie man es öffnet.



1:13




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2009)

_Haha.. :]_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grade gesehen, das der SAR-Wert von dem 5800XM bei 0,99 liegt. Ab 1,00 wird der Wert als "Sehr hoch" angesehen - muss ich mir deswegen Sorgen machen? :>


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Jo, deine Lebenserwartung sinkt um 40 Jahre auf rund ~35. Und das nach nur 2 Monaten Gebrauch des Handys! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Dezember 2009)

Du musst bedenken, dass das nur auftritt, wenn das Handy mit maximaler Kraft funken muss und das kommt doch recht selten vor. Der empfohlene Maximalwert liegt laut Weltgesundheitsorganisation bei 2,0 W/kg


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2009)

Diese ganze Strahlungs-krebserregend-Geschichte ist eh ne zwiespältige Sache. Fakt ist, dass sie krebserregend wirken kann. Allerdings nur in absolut extrem hoher Dosis. Gibt genug Beispiele(Männer die zu DDR-Zeiten in der NVA im Radarwagen gedient haben bspw.), andererseits jedoch sind die Dosen an Strahlung die wir durch Telekommunikation täglich abbekommen wirklich harmlos.
Erinnert mich an ne Geschichte die sich vor einigen Jahren zugetragen hat.

Wir haben bei uns aufm Haus ne dicke fette Mobilfunkantenne und als die so etwa n halbes Jahr alt war, waren hier so Ökofritzeln unterwegs die Anwohner dazu befragt haben. Meinen Vater habens auch förmlich aufgelauert. 
Zur besseren Verständlichkeit: Mein Vater hat seit etwa 35 Jahren ne Glatze. Warum ich das erzähl? Hier der ungefähre Gesprächsverlauf.

Ökotankte:"Entschuldigen Sie. Ihnen ist ja sicherlich aufgefallen, dass sie seit geraumer Zeit eine Antenne auf dem Dach haben und wir führen eine Umfrage durch ob hier Beeinflussungen der Gesundheit der Anwohner vorliegen"
Mein Vater:"Das ist ne gute Frage. Also meine Frau schläft ja seit die Antenne ist total unruhig und schaun sie sich meine Haare an! Wie sie sehen keine? Kein Wunder, seit die Antenne da ist sind die alle ausgefallen!"
ÖT:"Sehr interessant. Wissen sie von noch mehr Fällen wie ihrem?"
V:" Ich hab von schwerwiegenden Potenzproblemen und bei einigen von ständigem Juckreiz im Anusbereich gehört! Ich muss jetz aber los, schönen Tag noch."

Die Tussi hat ne ziemliche Fresse gezogen, glaube spätestens nach dem letzten Satz hat sie gemerkt dass sie bei un in solchen Angelegenheiten ziemlich falsch ist. Wenn sies doch geschluckt hat ist das umso witziger. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Dezember 2009)

Puh, heute morgen musst ich mich durch ALDI kämpfen, bei uns gab es so ein Festplatten Rekorder Aktion von Medion, wollte ich für Weihnachten für meine mutter, musst mich erst durch die alten Leuten durch Kämpfen die sich um die Ipods Station versammelt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat sich doch gelohnt da für bisschen später zu Arbeit zu kommen, wenn ich Später gekommen wäre sind sicher alle weg. ^^


----------



## Niranda (7. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne Frage:
Seh ich doll PC-belastet aus? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

leicht müde wa?

Ich sehe heute fast genauso aus, nur das ich männlich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja so ganz nebenbei: Gesunde PC-Bräune, nihcts is besser als das xD


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hättest ruhig nen Thread aufmachen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das mit dem 2GB hast du schonmal zu mit gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab 1600x1000 kein HD
aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> leicht müde wa?
> 
> Ich sehe heute fast genauso aus, nur das ich männlich bin
> 
> ...



Ich werd nich braun, egal wie sehr ich bestrahlt werde... -.- ^^


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

frag mich mal, sonnenbrand bekomm ich (sogar beim snowboarden xD) aber nicht braun -.-"

hab leider keine cam da und bin so langsam wach ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

gnarf... laut Caseking ist beim Mugen2 Wärmeleitpaste mitgeliefert. Ich hab aus Vollständigkeitsgründen das Ding mal ausgepackt und festgestellt, dass da gar keine drin ist. :O
Oder ich bin blind... Empfehlungen für WMP anyone? Lüfterklemmen sind mitgeliefert, muss ich mir auch mal noch zwei organisieren fürn 2. Lüfter. :/


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Arctic Silver V_


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Firma dankt.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Die Firma überweist dann 5000€ an mich? :-(_


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Kühl Pad für Laptops empfehlen? Oder ist es da ziemlich egal, welches man nimmt?


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

Zurzeit hat ja ATI lieferprobleme und sogar angeblich 2-3Monate lieferzeit, 
da du mir ja (painschkes) nen PC-Zusammen gestellt hast, wollte ich ma fragen ob es sich lohnt entweder bis nach Weihnachten zu warten oder dann eben anstatt eine 5850 eine 5770 zu kaufen (da diese ja verfügbar ist), oder zu hoffen das sie in einem Shop erhältlich wird und ich diese dann kaufen kann, und jetzt meine alte Geforce n9800gtx+ hernehme, bis die 58xx serie wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Firma überweist dann 5000€ an mich? :-(_


0,5000ct kannst du kriegen. ;D


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub painschkes hat meinen letzten post überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Behalt die alte Karte drin und bestell einfach ne 5850 separat. Wenn sie verfügbar ist kriegst du Post und fertig.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Stimmt , sry..

Behalt die 9800GTX+..reicht ja derzeit noch für alles.. :-)_


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

naja bei vielen spielen gehen die FPS halt schon stark in die knie...
Ok absofort spiel ich ja nurnoch auf meinem HDready (1162x662 pixel auflösung) und da geht das danns chon, aber mein aktuelles system zieht halt auch schon die leistung runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nen quadcore mit singlechan ram...peinlich peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber gut, das werde ich dann machen...ich klapper ma die münchner märkte ab


----------



## Raheema (7. Dezember 2009)

Magexe 

wo ist denn die 5770 verfügbar?


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_zB. hier

_


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

Hardwarversand - Powercolor 5770 ab 10.12.09
Hardwareversand - Powercolor 5750 sofort
Hardwareversand - HIS 5770 sofort


----------



## Raheema (7. Dezember 2009)

und das ist die gleich wie du mir gezeigt hast Painschkes?


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hättest ruhig nen Thread aufmachen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nochmal wegen CoD 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vermutung liegt ja an der Grafikkarte
hab mal ein Screen gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2009)

_Ist halt teurer als die 5770 die ich dir gezeigt hatte..musst du wissen :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Wer sich für ne 5850/70 oder gar das uberModell 5970 interessiert: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=659002
Da kommen ab und an Updates rein, mit Glück ergattert ihr ja eine der gewünschten Karten.


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hab dann nochmal die frage, wegen der Nvidia karte.
Habe ich da ein problem mit Nvidia und AMD chipsatz? da das MB, was ich wollte ja ein AMD chipsatz her nimmt (aber denke mal solang ich kein SLI haben will sollte das nichts machen oder?)

@Breakyou, du schaust da bei der Kompatibilität der 3D Brille nach, die es extra für Nvidia karten gibt...nicht bei monitor oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. Dezember 2009)

ahh ok 



aber hat die gleich leistung und unterstütz DX11?


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

Sagmal seh ich das Richtig oder Spinnt amazon?
Da gibt es eine HD5850 auf lager aber für 369euro!!!....hallo? 140euro mehr als die anderen...


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Amazaon ist bei Hardware Sachen immer teurer. Das ist schon lange so.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Erstens das und zweitens bedeutet erhöhte Nachfrage bei kleinem Angebot immer auch höhere Preise.


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

jo bei otto gabs die bis am freitag sofort lieferbar auch für 300euro...naja warten lohnt sich hier glaube ich aus


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Dezember 2009)

Zumindest bei Amazon hab da ne 5870 für 469 Euro gesehen^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Is ja auch nur 100€ über der UVP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Dafür liegt die HD5970 im Preisschema der anderen Händler.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Würde mich echt mal interessieren, wer für das Geld diese Karte kauft. Da hol ich mir doch lieber 2x5850 im Crossfire, die fast gleich schnell rendern.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Die 5970 ist wie damals die GTX295 auch ne reine Prestigekarte. Ich würde mir lieber ne 5870 kaufen und den Rest in ne nette SSD anlegen. :X


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,700944/I...afikkarte/News/

Was haltet ihr davon? Könnte Fermi eventuell wirklich ein Schuss in den Ofen werden?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Inhalts- und zusammenhanglose Interpretation eines einzelnen Redakteurs. Mehr nicht.
Der Fermi wird in mehreren Ausführungen entwickelt, einmal mit ECC und einem gemeinsamen L2-Cache und einmal ohne diese beiden Zusätze.
Ersterer wird in Tesla-Karten-Stecken, letztere in den Desktop-Modellen. Davon abgesehen ist Nvidias GPU-Entwicklungspotential aufgrund ihrer schlicht gigantischen Erfahrung um ein vielfaches höher als Intels, die bisher nur gammlige VGA-Chips besitzen und deren Larrabee von Anfang ein zwiespältiges Produkt war.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2009)

Das es Inhalts- und Zusammenhangslos war hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ein paar Gedanken drüber zu machen was wäre "wenn" kann ja nicht schaden ;-)
Ich hoffe das Fermi wirklich gut wird, da ich mir wohl Mitte-Ende nächsten Jahres was neues kaufen muss. Solangsam machts meine 9800GT nämlich nicht mehr mit. Dragon Age: Origins ruckelt auf Sehr hoch und 2xAA schon ein wenig.
Naja, man wird ja sehen was sich da noch tut, am meisten bin ich ja drauf gespannt ob das auch so ein Paper-Launch wird wie bei ATI.


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

hmm der Partner von PCGH (also wo man die aufrüst kits holen kan) hat angeblich die 5850 in 3-8werktagen da...werd da morgen ma anrufen und fragen wie lang der liefertermin wirklich ist ^^

http://www.greycomputer.de/product_info.ph...&infopage=1


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Der Larrabee verfolgt halt ein komplett anderes Konzept. Das Ding ist ne Multicore-GPU, während Fermi, RV870 und Co. Single Core GPUs sind die man aber entweder mehrfach auf einzelne Platinen bringen kann oder im Kartenverbund verbinden kann.
Intel versucht sein Multi-Core-Know-How im CPU-Bereich auf den GPU-Bereich zu übertragen, dass das offenbar weit komplizierter ist als angenommen gibt Intel nun kleinbei zu. Allein auf die Idee zu kommen nur wegen einem der denkbaren/geplanten Verwendungszwecke von Larrabee und Fermi auf ein gemeinsames Schicksal hinsichtlich der Einführung auf dem Desktop-Markt zu schließen ist so haarstreubend, wie Homer Simpson im Atomkraftwerk.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Derzeit gehen ja viele Gerüchte rum, von wegen "Fermi" und Schuss in den Ofen. An einen Schuss in den Ofen glaube ich nicht. Ob es jetzt die Überkarte, da bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher.
Gut möglich, daß sie nur geringfügig besser wird, als eine 5870 und aufgrund des höheren Preises die weniger attraktive Karte wird. Lassen wir uns überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

Mein Fader läuft!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Video wird gleich hochgeladen. Muss noch ein Video machen und mich bei Youtube anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Was vielleicht cool wäre, wenn das Orangebox auf der Gehäusenseitenwand die Buchstaben frei sind, also man könnte sodurch das Gehäues schauen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

die sind frei Aber man würde ja nur auf die Mainboardrückwand schauen was nicht sonderlich spannend ist.

Da kommt ne orange Plexi dahinter die mit dem Fader beleuchtet wird.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Ach stimmt ja, hast recht.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

Video wird gerade von Youtube bearbeitet. Ich poste es sofort.


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

dann mal her damit ^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2009)

*sehr gespannt ist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Bin grad gespannt auf ein ganz andres Video, was ich über 4 Stunden laden muss und das ist grad mal Teil 1 ... ;(


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel is dir mittlerweile was eingefallen, wie du das größere OrangeBOX-Emblem auf die Seitenwand kriegst?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IJVSDfZS9M





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs jetzt noch deutlich langsamer eingestellt. Dabei ist die LED ca. 2,5sek aus und fadet dann ca. 1,5sek, sieht richtig schick aus. Vielleicht probier ich mal noch nen größeren Kondensator damit ich es noch länger hinbekomm.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Weißes Bild


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein Video, schaut wie am Flughafen aus, die Lichter die auf der Start - und Ladebahn blinken ^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

Sora gleich gibts Haue!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja Kyragan. Auch mit einer gelaserten Edelstahlplatte. Ich hab 2 Stück, eine kleine für die Grafikkarte (siehe Video) und eine große für die Seitenwand.


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2009)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem weiß ich wirklich nicht, was das sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (7. Dezember 2009)

Nett nett aber was soll das sein eine Warnblinkleuchte fürs Haus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd gerne noch die anderen LED's sehen


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke EspCap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sora...ich wollte dir nicht aua machen... (schaut schon ein klein wenig nach Flughafen aus, muss mal mit dem von Carcha damals vergleichen)

edit: Xerivor das ist sozusagen erst die Beta-Version. Der RC bekommt mehrere LEDs verpasst (6-8) und die Final ist dann gelötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IJVSDfZS9M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat was! Wenn du das mit ner guten Kamera anständig eingefangen bekommst macht das sicherlich ne Menge her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

das ist das Problem glaube ich. Ich hab nur ne mittlerweile ca. 6-7 Jahre alte Kompaktkamera, die taugt einfach nicht.

Am WE gibts aber anständige Fotos und Videos.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Keine Bekannte/Freunde/Verwandte mit ner DLSR?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

doch, und eben desshalb gibts auch die Bilder erst am Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da macht ein Freund von mir die finalen Fotos für den Wettbewerb.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn er damit umzugehen weiß freu ich mich jetz schon drauf. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schonmal interessant aus Asoriel. Bis wann musst du mit dem Gehäuse eigentlich fertig sein? Diese Woche noch?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe waren seine Bilder doch recht ordentlich :-)

Im Moment plagt mich noch ein anderes Problem: Wenn ich mehrere LEDs dranhängen hab wird es zwar noch schön langsam heller, aber wnen die maximale Helligkeit erreicht ist dauerts einen Augenblick und dann wirds schlagartig dunkel.
Mein Verdacht ist, dass der Kondensator (22µF) zu klein ist.


Der Contest ist am Sonntag, den 13. November um 20:00 Uhr beendet. Bis dahin müssen die finalen Bilder fertig sein. Laut Wetterdienst soll am Sonntag wo ich die Bilder machen will leicht bewölkt sein und geringes Niederschlagrisiko. Also perfekte Ausgangssituation für tolle Bilder.


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2009)

> 13. November um 20:00 Uhr


Das wäre ein bisschen knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

ja, stimmt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da sollte natürlich Dezember stehen.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dann krieg ich das "Finale" erst später mit. Am Wochende steht bei mir leider ziemlich viel an.

Aber mal was anderes: Bist du dir sicher das du bis zum 13. fertig wirst? Ich weiss ja nicht wie viel du noch machen musst :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Dezember 2009)

ja, bin ich.

Morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich die Bleche montieren und am Mittwoch probier ich das mit dem Kondensator aus. Am Donnerstag wird dann gelötet und am Freitag alles anständig eingebaut und verkabelt. Samstag oder Sonntag werden die Bilder gemacht und dann bin ich fertig


----------



## Magexe (7. Dezember 2009)

kleine frage, wird das teil verkauft oder nur für dich privat? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Dezember 2009)

bisher hab ich noch kein Angebot dafür bekommen. Wenn ich entsprechend Steine dafür bekomm würde ich das Case verkaufen denke ich. Verkauf steht aber nur zur Debatte wenn ich ein Angebot bekomm. Auf biegen und brechen will ich das Case nicht los werden. Bevor es billig verscherbelt wird behalt ich es. Steckt schließlich einiges an Hirnschmalz, Bastlerliebe und auch Geld drin.


----------



## Magexe (8. Dezember 2009)

hehe scho klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Im Moment plagt mich noch ein anderes Problem: Wenn ich mehrere LEDs dranhängen hab wird es zwar noch schön langsam heller, aber wnen die maximale Helligkeit erreicht ist dauerts einen Augenblick und dann wirds schlagartig dunkel.
> Mein Verdacht ist, dass der Kondensator (22µF) zu klein ist.


Wenn Du die Schaltung postest guck ich mal...


----------



## Asoriel (8. Dezember 2009)

Schaltung: http://www.moddingtech.de/images/stories/t..._schaltplan.png

LEDs: http://www.leds.de/Standard-LEDs/LEDs-3mm/...cd-20-3-1V.html


Die Schaltung läuft mit 5V, die LEDs haben einen Vorwiderstand von 130&#937;. Der Kondensator hat wie schon erwähnt 22µF.


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab grade Windows 7 installiert.
DirectX11 ist ja schon bei der Installation dabei.

Aber ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich Assassins Creed oder Crysis starten will, sagt er mir dass d3dx10_34.dll fehlt.
Muss ich jetzt noch zusätzlich directx 10 installieren? Oder wie mache ich das?

Modern Warfare 2 startet ohne Probleme...


----------



## Magexe (8. Dezember 2009)

ich würde es einfahc mal probieren


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Hast du Assasins Creed und Crysis installiert oder einfach von einer Platte rübergezogen? Also jetzt neu bei Win7, weil sonst eigentlich jedes Spiel die fehlenden .dll mit installiert. Sonst lad dir die Datei hier *Klick* herunter und pack Sie in den System32-Ordner :>

Edit: DX10 installieren? Das kann man sich soweit ich weiss nirgendswo herunterladen.


----------



## Magexe (8. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: DX10 installieren? Das kann man sich soweit ich weiss nirgendswo herunterladen.



wo du recht hast ging ja nur beim 9.0 und 8er...eigentlich auch nen schwachsinn


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Ne ist nicht installiert. Ist halt noch alles auf anderen Partitionen.

Aber ist MW2 etwa ein Dx11 Spiel oder warum startet das dann als einziges?^^

Werd jetzt abermal versuchen die dll runterzuladen


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

MW2 ist ein DX9 Spiel laut Kyragan. Ich selbst weiss es nicht.

Wenn du sie nicht installiert hast, werden warscheinlich noch ein paar mehr fehlen als nur die eine.


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Hm du meinst C\Programme\Windows\system32?

funktioniert nicht :/


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt 3 Arten ddls einzubinden. 
Entweder sind müssen im system32-Ordner landen oder im Spieleordner oder müssen per Console über die Registry aktiviert werden.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich C:\Windows\system32 ... könnte auch einfach nur der system-Ordner sein. Hatte da schon länger nichts mehr mit am Hut :>

Edit: Also bei AC müssen sie definitv nicht in den Spiele-Ordner und eigentlich auch nicht über die Console in der Registry aktiviert werden. Bei mir gings damals so :>


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Ging jetzt iwie doch ^^

Aber es fehlt wohl doch mehr...
Mal schauen, ich glaub ich lad mir die dll´s einfach alle runter

Danke für die hilfe

Edit: Waren jetzt am Ende 2 Dateien bis er alles geladen hat.

Aber jetzt ist mir das Spiel einfach abgestürzt -.-


----------



## Xerivor (8. Dezember 2009)

Hat Assasines Creed nicht im Ordner eine Dx10 und eine Dx9 exe über die man das Spielstarten kann?


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Jo stimmt. AC läuft jetzt auch mit dx10, bei Crysis bin ich mir da noch nicht so sicher


----------



## Niranda (8. Dezember 2009)

Crysis hat eig auch ne Dx10er
alternativ google mal nach entsprechenden Parametern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Anderes Problem: Gibts keine Windows 7 Version vom Rockstar Games social club?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Wofür? Geht auch so ohne Probleme.


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wollte jetzt Gta 4 zum laufen  bringen und das deswegen installieren. Aber der meint das Betriebssystem ist nicht kompatibel


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

wtf? Ich spiels schon ne ganze Weile auf Win7, ohne Neuinstallation.
Habs aber über Steam gekauft.


----------



## Magexe (8. Dezember 2009)

führs mal als admin aus oder mit mit winxp kompatibilität bzw. Vista


----------



## Meriane (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja im Kompatibilitätsmodus mit winxp sp3 gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Dezember 2009)

wenn was nicht läuft, immer mit der kompatibilität rumspielen
sollte bestimmt schon nen patch für Win7 geben


----------



## Niranda (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe mir kann fix jmd helfen.

Ich hab ne Video DVD herruntergeladen und nun hab ich folgende Dateien:
VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.ifo
VIDEO_TS.vob

VTS_01_0.BUP
VTS_01_0.ifo
VTS_01_0.vbo
VTS_01_1.vbo
VTS_01_2.vbo
VTS_01_3.vbo
VTS_01_4.vbo
VTS_01_5.vbo

Was muss bie Nero wo rein?
Hab da zwei Ordner:
AUDIO_TS
VIDEO_TS

Nira =)


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Alle DVDs die ich auf die schnelle durchgeschaut hab(LoTR Return of the King, Subway to Sally Schlachthof LIVE) haben nur nen Video_TS-Ordner in dem alle Dateien drin sind deren Namen mit Video oder VTS beginnen.


----------



## Ogil (8. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Schaltung: http://www.moddingtech.de/images/stories/t..._schaltplan.png
> 
> LEDs: http://www.leds.de/Standard-LEDs/LEDs-3mm/...cd-20-3-1V.html
> 
> Die Schaltung läuft mit 5V, die LEDs haben einen Vorwiderstand von 130&#937;. Der Kondensator hat wie schon erwähnt 22µF.


Das Problem ist, dass die Schaltung fuer gruene/rote LEDs ausgelegt ist, die einen geringeren Spannungsabfall als weisse LEDs haben. Das heisst, dass Deine LED nie ganz hell werden wird und ein fuer eine laengere Zeit aus ist. Mit kleineren Vorwiderstaenden fuer die LEDs waeren die laenger an.

Weiss ja nicht was Du fuer Bauelemente da hast - aber falls noch vorhanden, ersetz den 47k-Widerstand links (den unteren) durch so ein 100k-Poti. Damit kannst Du dann das Ein-Aus-Verhaeltnis regeln. Mit der Widerstand-Kapazitaets-Kombi regelst Du nur wie schnell die LED "fadet".


----------



## Niranda (8. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alle DVDs die ich auf die schnelle durchgeschaut hab(LoTR Return of the King, Subway to Sally Schlachthof LIVE) haben nur nen Video_TS-Ordner in dem alle Dateien drin sind deren Namen mit Video oder VTS beginnen.




Dankeschön =)
hab keine DVDs hier und keine klare Aussage gefunden ^.-  :*
Nira =)


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Bitte gern.

btw 1:0 Juwe, ~20.min Trezeguet!


----------



## Vaishyana (8. Dezember 2009)

Zieht euch warm an, morgen kommt der WoW Patch. Ich sehe schon lauter Threads im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dass mich das nicht mehr interessiert. Letzter Login: 3.Juli. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1:1 Bayern, Olic hat nen 11er rausgeholt, Butt hat ihn reingemacht. 
Die Bayern machen ganz schön Druck. :O
Mal sehn ob sie das auch 90min durchhalten.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe Bayern verliert *hust*

Hat jemand hier Dragon Age: Origins? Wirklich ein geniales Spiel muss ich sagen :>


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2009)

_Anfang Januar bestimmt , Konsole unso.. :]

Hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal den Char-Editor geladen - sah schon geil aus.. :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Gutes Spiel, lohnt sich.

btw 2:1 Bayern in der 52.(Olic)
sie hättens verdient zu gewinnen, sie bestimmen einfach das spiel :/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2009)

ne frage wo habt ihr eure handys bestellt gekauft ?? 
Wollte mir nen neues zulegen und zwar das hier. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...tno=OC3W1A& .
Budget ist min 130 € wer nen besseres kennt bitte melden


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei Geizhals.at oder ähnlichem den günstigsten Anbieter suchen und fertig ist. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Dezember 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage wo habt ihr eure handys bestellt gekauft ??
> Wollte mir nen neues zulegen und zwar das hier. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...tno=OC3W1A& .
> Budget ist min 130 € wer nen besseres kennt bitte melden



Im laden wo sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Handy kaufen über Internet mach ich nie. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Hab vor etlichen Jahren mal eins bei Ebay gekauft. Aber sonst gibts Handys bei mir immer vom nem Handyshop, weil Vertrag mit 18 Monaten Laufzeit - sprich alle 18Monate n neues Handy- = Epic Win. :>


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eh immer Handy's ohne Vertrag. Würde sich für mich nicht lohnen bei der geringen Nutzung :>

Btw: http://www.1deins.de/?artikelId=VGAP10-PO5850 unter 300€ und lieferbar ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Prepaidhandys hab ich schon 3 Jahre oder so nemmer. Vertrag läuft über meinen Vater und ich hab da es n relativ alter i verdammt gute Konditionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2009)

ja kaufe auch nur ohne vertrag aber muss ma nen neuse her hab das olle ding http://www.yatego.com/froggit/p,4aafbcce8c...s75-piano-black ist dieses jahr 3 jahre geworden und hatt lauter macken 
wie akku probleme und man bekommt für siemens keine akkus mehr für das model


omg bayern gewinnt sind die italiener so dämlich ^^ meine juve


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Durch SMS und Telefonieren mit dem Handy komm ich im Monat wenns hochkommt auf 2&#8364; Kosten. Also wär jeder Vertrag eigentlich zu teuer.

Bin glaub ich auch mal weg, hab morgen noch großes vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Meins http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a325361.html <- LoL


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2009)

_Aha , was denn? :]

Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2009)

bb und das handy is sogar älter als meins ^^ nicht böse nehmen


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Eventuell bind ich mir morgen jemand für längere Zeit ans Bein. Kommt halt auf mein Gegenüber an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2009)

_Haha..verstehe ;-)

Viel Glück :]_


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Tjo 3:1 Bayern. Die sind durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zwar echt kein Bayernfan, ganz im Gegenteil, aber das habens verdient gewonnen. Gut gespielt, solide gewonnen. Chapeau!


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, gute Nacht jetzt.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2009)

naja bin off bis denne


----------



## Kyragan (8. Dezember 2009)

Bayern 4:1 in der 92. Tymoshchuk.

Verdient gewonnen, Wolfsburg is wahrscheinlich raus. Sollen gut gespielt haben, haben aber 3:1 gegen ManU verloren. :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Dezember 2009)

Kleine frage! weiss einer ob man bei Firefox Einstellen kann, das Z.b Bild Dateien automatisch in ein bestimmt Ordner gespeichert wird ohne lange sagen, ja das wird im Ordner Bilder auf den D: gespeichert...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Ne das geht nur für alles was du mit Firefox Runterlädst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Dezember 2009)

Also jetzt fürchte ich mich wirklich vor den neuen GT300-Karten von Nvidia XD
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...hste-runde.html

GT285 wird dann sicher die GT385; usw.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Is doch nix neues bei Nvidia. Unterhalb der GT340, wenn sie denn so heißen wird wirst du mit Sicherheit keinen Fermi-Chip finden. Das sind dann wohl alles umbelabelte GT200. Hat sicherlich auch was mit Produktionskosten zu tun und der Tatsache, dass man mit den alten 55nm-GPU immer noch Gewinn machen kann bzw. höheren Gewinn erzielen kann. Schließlich kriegt TSMC 55nm auf die Reihe.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

noch mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. Sind ja bisher nur Lowend-Karten befallen, damit Nvidia wenigstens etwas auf den Markt werfen kann.


Ogil danke für deine Hilfe - ich habs jetzt hinbekommen. Den oberen Widerstand durch nen Poti zu ersetzen hab ich auch schon überlegt, habs dann aber gelassen weil ich keinen mehr auftreiben konnte.

Das Problem ist jedenfalls gelöst, hab jetzt nen ordentlichen Transistor reingesteckt. Ein paar mehr Details stehen in meinem Worklog. (Transistor ist ein BD139)


Hier ein Video von dem Spektakel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTMejkYrB8Q

(Kamera ist immer noch mieß...)


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...tno=OC3W1A&

hab ich auch gerade gekauft.

die hardware ist geil. die software und auch das betriebssystem kannste in die tonne treten. hab an samsung geschrieben, ob man auf ne neue firmware hoffen kann, die n paar probleme (hatte ca. 10 sachen aufgezählt) beseitigt. antwort:

"Die von Ihnen Genannten Eigenschaften sind aufgrund der
Gerätespezifikation in Ihrem Gerät leider nicht möglich.


Bei weiteren Fragen können Sie uns gern kontaktieren."

versteh ich nicht wirklich. aber werd das teil wieder verkaufen und samsung zukünftig ignorieren.


----------



## Æxodus (9. Dezember 2009)

hi also hab nen Thema bezüglich meines Kaspersky aufgemacht, jedoch bis dato keine Antwort bekomme. Deshalb post ich mal mein Anliegen hier rein mit der Hoffnung das mir hier weitergeholfen werden kann.

Ich hät gern ma nen Problem  

undzwar hab ich gestern Abend mein Kasperky per Automatischen Update halt geupdatet und dann Pc neu gestartet, da MS direkt hinterher seine Updates durchgeführt hat. Nach dem Neustart des Pc's kam dann die Meldung seitens Kasperky, dass meine Schwarzeliste beschädigt wurde bzw. beschädigt ist. Daraufhin Stand unter dem Update das man dieses noch vor paar Minuten durchgeführte Update wieder auf den letzten Stand bringen könnte, wenn man es denn wolle. Das tat ich dann auch und mein Pc war wieder "Sicher". Ein erneutes Update bringt das o. g. Problem erneut. Ist das ein Fehler von Kaspersky oder ist bei mir was Faul?

wär nett wenn mir wer meine Frage beantworten könnte, danke

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

Das Thema wurde sicher gesehen, aber wahrscheinlich hat schlichtweg niemand eine Lösung dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mal an den Support ne E-Mail schreiben.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

kurz gegoogelt: könnte sein, dass deine seriennummer von kaspersky auf ner schwarzen liste steht und du daher keine updates mehr bekommst.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

das wäre dann ein Update auf Gully-Art und würde die Sache erklären.

Dann kommt man um den Support wohl eh nicht herum wenns eine legale Lizenz ist, ansonsten kaufen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2009)

oder auf was kostenloses umsteigen.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oder auf was kostenloses umsteigen.


Natürlich ne gute Idee...wenn man das Beste hat, schnell downgraden

btw: 
Meine Festplatte ist im Arsch, restartet sich alle paar Minuten neu...hoffe dass mein Dad noch den Rücksendeschein hat...und dass man bei Reklamation was neues mitbestellen kann, dann nutz ich die Gelegenheit, mir eine Graka mitzubestellen denk ich :/


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2009)

Neuer WoW Patch ist richtig genial geworden, besser als erwartet.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

_Erzähl Sora :-)_


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2009)

Spielt hier eigentlich jemand noch World of Warcraft?

Nun gut, es ist ein neues Gruppensystem eingeführt worden, womit man einfach und schnell in Instanzen gehen kann ,man wählt eine Instanz aus oder mehrere, die Rolle (Tank, Heiler, DD) und dann kommt man in eine Warteschlange wo 4 Leute gesucht werden für die restlichen Rollen, 3 DD, 1 Healer und 1 Tank. Wenn alle gefunden worden, wird man reingeportet und los gehts. Realmübergreifend.

Feine Sache.

Endlich mal wieder Stratholme und Scholomance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

_Das ist nice :-)

Ich spiel nicht mehr..macht mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr 
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spielt hier eigentlich jemand noch World of Warcraft?


hab seit Sonntag Account wieder reaktiviert und mein Lvl 78 Mag ausgepackt. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

painschkes so gehts mir auch.


Fala das Brett ist übrigens schon ne Weile unterwegs zu dir. Sollte wohl auch demnächst eintrudeln.


----------



## Wagga (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gar nicht erst aufgehört.
Ich spiele es seit ich spiele.
Habe nur wegen RL 3 Monate pausieren müssen.
Habe aber es nie aufgehört.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele zwar nicht atm (Acc ist aktiv, ich war aber seit 5 Wochen nicht on... zu viel Arbeit und irgendwie macht es mir auch keinen Spaß mehr), aber wenn die Ferien anfangen werd ich zumindest mal wieder 1-2 mal die Woche raiden, denke ich...
Was anderes : ich hab gerade im Gildenforum was lustiges gefunden, falls ihr mal euer Multitasking testen wollt schaut es an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/506546
73 im ersten Versuch, mein Rekord nach 6 Versuchen liegt bei 92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Lustiges Spiel, 82 beim ersten.

Und ich spiel auch kein WoW mehr. Hat mir seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr wirklich Spaß gemacht, und im August oder September war dann endgültig Schluss. So hat man viel mehr Zeit für anderes :>


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel lieber Aion, da macht das PvP wenigstens Bock auf mehr. Leider ist das questen nicht so schön, wie in Wow. Es ist nur unzureichend vorhanden und auch nicht sonderlich originell.
Aber in Daoc musste man auch grinden, also bin ich es ja gewöhnt. Solang PvP Spass macht, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Niranda (9. Dezember 2009)

SORA?
Du hast dein Pic gewechselt?
Dafür trink ich heut abend ausnahmsweise mal ein Bier!!!1  (darf eig kein alk >_>) ^^

Btw wie findet ihr folgendes?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Bist du jetzt Admin? Wie kommts denn dazu?


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Zam gibt dir bestimmt eins auf den Deckel, wegen Amtsanmaßung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

einfach mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwann, wenn ich Zeit dazu hab, werde ich Aion ausprobieren. Hoffentlich gibts bis dahin dann ne Testversion. Wobei ich fast sicher bin, dass es das typische MMORPG-Einerlei ist. Ob jetzt WoW, Warhammer, HDRO, Aion, Daoc oder was es sonst noch gibt, vom Prinzip her alles das Selbe.


Ich seh schon: Ich brauch dringend Diablo III.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte auch auf einige Spiele: Diablo III, Starcraft II, Dead Space II, AC II für PC, Alan Wake, Bioshock 2, Crysis 2, Final Fantasy XIII, Heavy Rain, Max Payne 3, Rage und Red Dead Redemption. Große Liste für 2010 :>


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hier ein Video von dem Spektakel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTMejkYrB8Q
> 
> (Kamera ist immer noch mieß...)



Gebt mal ein Kommentar ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> einfach mal ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, Daoc mit Wow zu vergleichen, daß grenzt ja schon fast an einer Todsünde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die haben nichts, aber auch garnichts gemeinsam, meiner Meinung nach. Es sind beides Rollenspiele, aber damit hat es sich auch schon.
RvR-Feeling in Daoc ist etwas, was man in Wow nicht im Ansatz irgendwo erleben könnte, weil es schlicht nicht implementiert ist. Der Endcontent von Daoc im PvE-Bereich ist auch ein ganz anderer. 

Also, wenn du solche Spiele über einen Kamm scherst, dann sind diese definitiv nicht das richtige für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (9. Dezember 2009)

hmm, hab nix Illegales gedownloadet oder der Art. Hab meine Lizenzverlängerung ganz normal bei Mediamarkt gekauft und Verlängert. Das war vor 2 Monaten und bis gestern lief alles Problemlos, alle Updates und dergleichen. Hmm muss eine andere Ursache haben, werd wohl doch den Support kontaktieren. Trotzdem danke ich allen für die Antworten

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

okay, ich dachte jetzt an die Grundzüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sprich, man hat seine Leiste mit den Attacken und verkloppt Monster. Dass Look&Feel sich komplett unterscheiden ist mir schon bewusst.

(es sei dazu gesagt, dass ich Daoc nie wirklich gespielt hab)


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Das ist dann ein Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daoc ist wirklich komplett anders. Klar, du verkloppst Mobs und hast halt deine Leiste. Ein Rollenspiel halt. Aber sonst ist es halt völlig anders.
Ich würde sagen, daß Daoc sich mit Abstand am meisten von den heutigen mmo's abhebt.

Es ist einzigartig. Ein Juwel!!!


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

> Ich seh schon: Ich brauch dringend Diablo III.


Und ich brauche dringend Mass Effect 2 : /

Die neue Fadergeschwindigkeit gefällt mir besser, so wie es am Anfang vom Vid ist würde es sicher auch im Case gut aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höchstens noch eine bisschen kürzere Dunkelphase...


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

so wie es am Anfang ist soll es auch bleiben, also schön langsam. Wie ich um die Dunkelphase herum komm weiß ich (noch) nicht.

Hab mir nochmal das erste Video angeschaut...mit dem neuen Transistor ist es deutlich besser.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Sieht gut aus Asoriel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grad heimgekommen, bei ströhmendem Regen Weihnachtsgeschenke einkaufen ist irgendwie nich so spaßig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, daß Daoc sich mit Abstand am meisten von den heutigen mmo's abhebt.
> 
> Es ist einzigartig. Ein Juwel!!!


Naja - nicht wirklich. DAOC hatte schon viele gute Sachen, wurde aber wie so viele MMOs kaputt gepatcht. Wirklich so viel anders als die heutigen MMOs war es aber auch nicht. Anders waeren da eher Ultima Online, Darkfall und andere derartige Klassen-/Levelfreie Spiele. Das alte Star Wars Galaxies war auch so - wurde aber zu einem Mainstream-MMO verschlimmbessert...

Wenn man zurueck schaut erscheint einem immer "sein" MMO als das beste - aber meist ist das doch nur Nostalgie. Bei mir ist das mit SWG der Fall...

@Asoriel: Schaut doch gut aus :>


----------



## Niranda (9. Dezember 2009)

@pic:
Nö ich find nur den Zusammenhang lustig... ^^

@shefanix:
Du hast MAFIA 2 vergessen!!

Aber über Alan Wake und Mafia2 hört man auch nix mehr finde ich =/
Laut Amazon ist Mafia2 für April angekündigt >_>


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Mass Effect 2 hatte ich auch vergessen. 

Und über Alan Wake hört man die letzten Tage schon noch was. Das letzte sogar von heute: http://www.cynamite.de/pc/videos/alan_wake...lay_teaser.html


----------



## Niranda (9. Dezember 2009)

ok, muss gestehen nicht mehr so aktiv zu sein... ma schaun ob mans Twittern kann^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @shefanix:
> Du hast MAFIA 2 vergessen!!


wer braucht das schon NEED Splinter Cell 5!!


----------



## Rethelion (9. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spielt hier eigentlich jemand noch World of Warcraft?
> 
> Nun gut, es ist ein neues Gruppensystem eingeführt worden, womit man einfach und schnell in Instanzen gehen kann ,man wählt eine Instanz aus oder mehrere, die Rolle (Tank, Heiler, DD) und dann kommt man in eine Warteschlange wo 4 Leute gesucht werden für die restlichen Rollen, 3 DD, 1 Healer und 1 Tank. Wenn alle gefunden worden, wird man reingeportet und los gehts. Realmübergreifend.
> 
> ...



Realmübergreifend? Kann ich dann auch mit Spielern von anderen Servern handeln?



Klos schrieb:


> Ich spiel lieber Aion, da macht das PvP wenigstens Bock auf mehr. Leider ist das questen nicht so schön, wie in Wow. Es ist nur unzureichend vorhanden und auch nicht sonderlich originell.
> Aber in Daoc musste man auch grinden, also bin ich es ja gewöhnt. Solang PvP Spass macht, kann ich damit leben.


Ich find Aion an sich auch klasse und hab immer Bock es zu spielen, aber sobald ich mich einlogge hab ich keine Lust mehr...keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2009)

Nein, das geht natürlich nicht. In Schlachtfeldern, was schon länger Realmübergreifend ist, ebenfalls nicht. Nur herbeigezauebrte Sachen, wie Gesundheitssteine oder Kekse / Wasser


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein, das geht natürlich nicht. In Schlachtfeldern, was schon länger Realmübergreifend ist, ebenfalls nicht. Nur herbeigezauebrte Sachen, wie Gesundheitssteine oder Kekse / Wasser



Schade... ich dachte ich kann meine Weed Keks auch anderes wo kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. Dezember 2009)

Sprinter Zelle ist immer das gleiche... bischen rumschleichen, bisschen unrealistisch schießen...
Prinz of Persia des 21Jahrhunderts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antizigo (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen *XP-Treiber* für den folgenden Rechner zu finden:*MEDION MICROSTAR Core 2 Quad Q6600 1000GB GeForce8600GT.
S/N:16708010050060

*Danke 
MfG*
*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Kennst du das neue aber nicht! da ist nicht mehr Schleichen Sam will Rache weil er herausgefunden hat das seine Tochter ermordet wurde, nun will er Blut sehe als er raus findet das sein früher Chef was da mit zu tun hat! 

Trailer

Gameplay  1:55


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Da kann ich dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen, Ogil. Daoc ist für mich nicht im Ansatz vergleichbar mit heutigen Spielen, wie z.b. Wow. Das Crafting war ein ganz anderes. Lässt sich absolut nicht vergleichen. Das ganze ausrüsten des Chars war völlig anders. Du musstest noch richtig rechnen und eine Balance zwischen gut gecrafteten Items, Arte und vielleicht ML'Items finden. Es gab keine Raid-Instanzen. Du hattest ML und Arte. Und RvR mit PvP wie in Wow vergleichen, daß geht sowieso schon mal überhaupt nicht. Es ist halt einfach ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl. Genauso, wie sich Wow-PvP nicht mit War-PvP vergleichen lässt.

Mag sein, daß bei den ersten mmo's immer etwas Nostalgie mitschwingt. Wobei Daoc dennoch nicht mein erstes mmo war. Aber das Spiel Daoc ist einfach völlig anders konzipiert, wie zum Beispiel Wow oder Herr der Ringe. Für mich lässt sich das nicht im Ansatz vergleichen. Wie gesagt, es sind beides Rollenspiele, aber das war es dann auch schon wirklich.


----------



## Xerivor (9. Dezember 2009)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Hey,
> Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen *XP-Treiber* für den folgenden Rechner zu finden:*MEDION MICROSTAR Core 2 Quad Q6600 1000GB GeForce8600GT.
> S/N:16708010050060
> 
> ...



Du gehst auf die Medion Seite unter Treiber und gibst deine Seriennummer ein. Da wirst du alles finden..?


----------



## Antizigo (9. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Du gehst auf die Medion Seite unter Treiber und gibst deine Seriennummer ein. Da wirst du alles finden..?


Habe ich versucht, man findet dort aber (fast) keine XP-Treiber!
*Habt ihr noch Ideen?*


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub im Mindstar ist heute Resteverkauf. Da kommt wirklich alle 5 Minuten was anderes, und immer irgendein Billig-Schrott :>


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

für was brauchst denn die Treiber?

Ich vermute mal stark für die Grafikkarte und die Realtek-Onboardpampe. Das findest alles auf der jeweiligen Herstellerhomepage.


----------



## Xerivor (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei den einzelnen Herstellern der Teile nachschauen wobei bei Aldi immer das Problem besteht das die Teile extra für ihn angefertig werden... zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung damit gemacht. Grafikkarten Treiber wirst du welche für XP finden denke ich, wie es bei dem Rest aussieht keine Ahnung..


----------



## Antizigo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd's mal mit DriverMax versuchen. Hab auf der Home den Treiber für den Netzweradapter gefunden und hoffe, dass ich ins Internet kann!

*Danke!*


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Dezember 2009)

Ah. Wie hab ich das gute alte Lineage2 feeling vermisst.

Seit Sonntag wieder angefangen. Mit meinem Cousin zwei Zwerge (Blacksmith & Bounty Hunter) hochgezockt.
Hatte das garnicht so gut in errinerung ^^


----------



## Falathrim (9. Dezember 2009)

@Sebi: Freu mich aufs MB...brauch nur ne Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D (Und ne Soundkarte, mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Warum brauchst du wegen dem Mainboard gleich eine neue Graka und eine Soundkarte?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Dezember 2009)

Graka: Weil ich noch auf AGP laufe...die wird leider in keinen der 3 (oder 4?) Plätze passen
Soundkarte: Weil der Sound- und Netzwerkchip auf dem Mobo defekt ist -> Netzwerkkarte krieg ich dazu, Sound muss ich holen :/ ;D


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Achso, du fährst noch mit AGP. Kannst dir ja dann gleich eine Karte der HD5000er-Reihe bestellen. ^^

Ich weiss jetzt schon was ich mir zum 18. kaufen werde. Eine Karte für die Dreamhack :>


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

So, ich hab mir eben die Wii bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da die, bis ich mir vermutlich im März den LG LCD hole, an einem Loewe-CRT hängen wird hab ich ne kleine Frage : Wenn ich die an Scart anschliessen will, reicht dann dieses Kabel? Oder brauch ich da noch was anders? Bzw. welches Kabel ist denn bei der Wii dabei, Composite?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Wii istn Scart-Kabel mit bei, warum willst dir eines kaufen? :>


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Echt? Umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brauche ich dann ein extra RGB- bzw. Composite-Kabel um sie an einem LCD anzuschliessen oder ist da auch was in der Richtung dabei?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Kein Plan was du für ein Kabel fürn LCD benötigst, ich kann dir nur sagen welche Kabel bei meiner Wii dabei waren. Einmal so eines in der Art: http://www.amazon.de/BigBen-Interactive-Wi...45&sr=1-106 und halt ein normales Scart-Kabel ohne diese extra Anschlüsse am Kabel.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich hab auch eine Frage zu Fernseher....
 Also, kann mich meinen alten Pc , ca 6 Jahre, an einen LCD Fernseher von Humax anschließen und auf dem Fernseher dann filme von einer externen Festplaatte über den Pc gucken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder muss ich da ein Kabel kaufen?  Also die Graka von dem alten Pc, eine HD R2600 XT, packt die Auflösung wohl.
Der Fernseher hat nur 50cm dia.

Geht das einfach alles so?


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Ok, habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.amazon.de/BigBen-Interactive-Wi...2798&sr=1-3


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

Fala ich glaub, dass der Sound noch funktioniert. Hab dir die LAN-Karte reingelegt. Mit dem richtigen Treiber läuft das höchstwahrscheinlich wieder.

Welche GraKa solls denn werden?


EspCap, warum ne Wii?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyz5EGy8dro


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Weil ich finde dass ne Wii einfach Spaß macht, Wii Sports Resort und SW:The Force Unleashed z.B. sind einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Dirt 2 und andere Sachen bei denen detailreiche Grafik wichtig ist hab ich immer noch den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

okay, dann passts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch nie mit ner Wii gespielt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dreamhack :>


wenn du nächstes Jahr in gehst ich komme mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Dezember 2009)

So hab heute morgen endlich meinen Rechner bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Gerät und viel Glück, dass alles heil und möglichst rechtzeitig ankommt.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Das Video zu Dirt2 find ich genial. Sind schon krasse Unterschiede muss ich sagen.




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wenn du nächstes Jahr in gehst ich komme mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werd erst 2011 18, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Werd erst 2011 18, sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehen wir halt 2011 zusammen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir dann noch was miteinander zu tun haben - gerne. Ich hab einfach Lust auf so ein riesen LAN-Event.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So hab heute morgen endlich meinen Rechner bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Mit den Änderungen? :-)

Viel Spaß! :]_


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Soo... hab die Idee mitm Handy wieder verformen. Entweder wird sich jetzt zu Weihnachten MW2 + noch irgendein Spiel gekauft, oder ich spare auf ne PS3, oder ich spare auf ne HD5000er-Karte, oder ich spar auf neue CPU+MB+RAM... :/

Was eine Sitzung alles anrichten kann...


----------



## Asoriel (9. Dezember 2009)

das mit den Spielen würde ich verwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand schlechteste Alternative. Ich wär für CPU+MB+Ram oder Grafikkarte, aber sicher nicht 100€+ für Spiele ausgeben.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist mal wieder Action, auf dem Balkon. Mal wieder wurde ein Auto von der Straßenbahn erfasst. Anscheinend so ein dichter Holländer. Der hätte da nicht mal abbiegen dürfen, weil er so auf die zwei Gegenfahrbahnen gekokmmen wäre.

Irgendwie passiert das alle paar Monate mal. Beim letzten mal war es allerdings heftiger, da wurde der Wagen zwischen Straßenbahn und Laternenpfal eingeklemmt und die Feuerwehr musste den Wagen aufschneiden, um die Kindern bergen zu können.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel, warum sind Spiele eine schlechter Alternative? Ich hab im Moment nichts was ich Online spielen kann außer WC3 und das wird nach 'ner Zeit auch langweilig. Für CPU + Mainboard + RAM müsste ich noch ziemlich lange sparen denke ich. Da muss ich schon auf 300€+ kommen. Grafikkarte wäre das nächst mögliche... ach ich weiss einfach nicht weiter :/

Gibts Verletzte @ Klos?


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, warum sind Spiele eine schlechter Alternative? Ich hab im Moment nichts was ich Online spielen kann außer WC3 und das wird nach 'ner Zeit auch langweilig. Für CPU + Mainboard + RAM müsste ich noch ziemlich lange sparen denke ich. Da muss ich schon auf 300€+ kommen. Grafikkarte wäre das nächst mögliche... ach ich weiss einfach nicht weiter :/
> 
> Gibts Verletzte @ Klos?



Ne, Gott sei Dank diesmal nicht. Ich glaube, der Holländer bekommt jetzt erstmal ein Drogenscreening. Ist schon etwas verdächtig, wenn jemand einfach mal auf die Gegenfahrbahn fahren will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Soo... hab die Idee mitm Handy wieder verformen. Entweder wird sich jetzt zu Weihnachten MW2 + noch irgendein Spiel gekauft, oder ich spare auf ne PS3, oder ich spare auf ne HD5000er-Karte, oder ich spar auf neue CPU+MB+RAM... :/
> 
> Was eine Sitzung alles anrichten kann...


MW2 Ist ne sehr schöne Idee hols mir auch Morgen^^ und schaumal ob ich noch ein Game einpack ich bin bei sowas immer so unentschlossen so nachem motto, das ist aber toll und das auch etc.^^ Dann nehm ich immer ne Münze mit und entscheid dann^^ Aber warum spiele ne schlechte Idee sind würd ich auch gern wissen Asoriel


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

weil du von Spielen nicht viel hast, MW2 ein mal durch spielen, paar runden Online und dann liegt es wieder in der ecke, also lieber auf Grafik karte etc.... Sparen.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh das ganze so: Wenn ich mir neue Spiele kaufe wird meine 9800GT die höchst Warscheinlich nicht mehr mit maximalen Details schaffen. Da würde ich dann wieder eine Grafikkarte kaufen müssen.
Wenn ich mir aber zuerst die Grafikkarte kaufe, dann ist halt das Problem das ich kein einziges Spiel habe bei welchem die benötigt werden würde. 
Teufelskreis und so :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

also für COD6 brauchst du keine neue Grafik Karte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei MW2 nicht, das stimmt. Aber bei Dirt2 würde meine zum Beispiel schon Probleme machen. Immer unter 40FpS, was bei Rennspiele dann auch mal schnell einiges weniger werden kann :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Ach dann kauf dir die Grafik karte und Downloade das Spiel Illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das sollte natürlich scherzt sein) bekomme bald von dir Kopf Schmerzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht nicht auf komplett maximalen Einstellungen, aber für hohe wird es sicherlich noch reichen, denke ich...

Achja, neue Intel's Insides-Karrikatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Warum bekommst wegen mir Kopfschmerzen? :>

Die Karikatur ist genial. ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

MW2 Downloaden is doof da hast ja garkein Multiplayer und zu den paar runden Online kann ich nur sagen das es süchtig machet habs mal 2 Stunden bei nem Kumpel gepspielt nun bin ich "angefixt" und will auch, dann ab Morgen und das erste MW zock ich immernoch Online^^


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

*Klick* Das wären 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe :>


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Call of Duty ohne Multiplayer lohnt einfach nicht. Wenn muss man schon gern MP-Shooter spielen, dann hat man auch ne Weile Spaß an dem Game. Inwiefern einen jetzt Steam, IWNet und Flughäfen stören muss am Ende jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele schon gerne MP-Shooter. Bloss... ach ich weiss auch nicht so wirklich. Irgendwas will ich mir kaufen, quasi Frustkauf :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Gib das Geld mir.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Da kann ich das Geld genauso aussem Fenster schmeißen, die Toilette runterspülen oder verbrennen. In den Fluss werfen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, dann seh ich es immerhin noch ein paar Meter weit schwimmen :/


----------



## Rethelion (9. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Achja, neue Intel's Insides-Karrikatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

_Nicht schlecht , was für Bilder man von einem 6-700&#8364; HD-Ready Beamer kriegt ._. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS : Entschuldigt falls ich schonwieder nerve :X
_


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> PS : Entschuldigt falls ich schonwieder nerve :X
> _



Das selbe könnte ich sagen :>

Aus welchem Film ist das 2. und 4. Bild?


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

_2 : Spiderman 3 

4 : Ist nur nen HD Test-Trailer (zumindest wurde das im Forum dazu geschrieben)_


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Gut, jetzt weiss ich warum mir der Typ auf dem 2. Bild so bekannt vorkam. Schade, dass das 4. nur Test-Material ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (9. Dezember 2009)

Geniale Email bekommen.. 

Greetings!

It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell your

personal World of Warcraft account(s).

As you may not be aware of, this

conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.

If this proves to be true,

your account can and will be disabled.

It will be ongoing for further

investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees.

If you wish to not get

your account suspended you should immediately verify your account

ownership.



You can confirm that you are the original owner of the account by

replying to this email with:



Use the following template below to

verify your account and information via email.

* First and Surname

* Date of birth

* Address

* Zip code

* Phone number

* Country

* Account e-mail

* Account name

* Account password

* Secret Question and Answer

 Show * Please enter the correct

information



If you ignore this mail your account can and will be

closed permanently.

Once we verify your account, we will reply to your

e-mail informing you that we have dropped the

investigation.



Regards,



Account Administration

Team

Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

> Nicht schlecht , was für Bilder man von einem 6-700&#8364; HD-Ready Beamer kriegt ._. :


Man könnte auch 'Nicht schlecht, wie viel man für so ein Bild zahlen muss' sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber abnormal teuer....


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Xervior: Stimmt das denn? :>


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

_Öhm - was ist denn daran teuer? Soviel kostet auch ein normaler TV? Wenn nicht sogar mehr - bzw kommt es mit Leinwand auf´s gleiche hinaus..?_


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man könnte auch 'Nicht schlecht wie viel man für so ein Bild zahlen muss' sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für nen anständigen Beamer sind 600-700€ nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise fangen die ersten wirklich guten im Bereich von 1000-1500€ an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (9. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich und ich schreibe ihnen jetzt sofort meine ganzen Daten :> /ironie off


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde das ganze sehr seriös muss ich sagen *hust*


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Das das Verarsche ist, siehst man doch schon daran, daß sie das Passwort abfragen. Blizzard würde niemals dein Passwort per Email anfragen. Die Verarsche ist echt zu billig, als das man darauf reinfallen kann. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch nur Text. Bei Blizzard wäre das eingebettet in ein schönes Bildchen, mit nem Link zu irgendeiner offiziellen Seite. Das ist einfach nur schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2009)

Die E-Mail habe ich auch schon Tausendmal bekommen, wenn sind Blizzard E-Mails eingerahmt in den ihren natürlichen WoW Style, so wie die Homepage und in allen 5 Sprachen geschrieben.


Bin grad überlegen was ich mir hole, das neue Call of Duty oder Left 4 Dead 2....

hat jemand eins von beiden der Spiele?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Leute auf den Müll reinfallen.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die E-Mail habe ich auch schon Tausendmal bekommen, wenn sind Blizzard E-Mails eingerahmt in den ihren natürlichen WoW Style, so wie die Homepage und in allen 5 Sprachen geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Bin grad überlegen was ich mir hole, das neue Call of Duty oder Left 4 Dead 2....
> ...


< CoD

Kommt drauf an, was du fürn Shooterspieler bist. Der Löwenanteil der Spielzeit ist einfach der Multiplayer. Der SP Modus ist gut gescriptet und nett inszeniert, auch wenn wie immer bei CoD der übliche amerikanische Heldenepos nicht nur durchschimmert sondern einen förmlich erschlägt. Wie du die Flughafenmission bewertest ist deine Sache, auslassen würde ich sie dennoch nicht weil dir sonst wichtige Informationen zur ohnehin schon spärlichen Story fehlen. Ohne den Flughafen versteht man den nächsten Teil einfach nicht. Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad und Skill wirst du mit dem SP zwischen 5 und 8h beschäftigt sein. Ich hatte ihn bei ersten Durchspielen auf dem 2.höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad in knapp 7h durch.
Multiplayer ist spaßig, auch wenn das Matchmaking ab und an nervt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Weiss nicht was ihr habt, die Flughafen Mission ist Geil ich Patch mir das Spiel uncut und baller alle ab.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD ich finde die Mission Witz  Gegen filme wie Saw... die wie ich finde schlimmer sind.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Öhm - was ist denn daran teuer? Soviel kostet auch ein normaler TV? Wenn nicht sogar mehr - bzw kommt es mit Leinwand auf´s gleiche hinaus..?_


Frag mich nicht wieso, aber irgendwie habe ich den Bindestrich überlesen... und 6700€ wäre doch ein bisschen viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2009)

_Haha..achso , okay :-)

Aber nen 6700€ HD-Ready Beamer wäre auch peinlich..

Für den Preis doch vollkommen i.O , oder nicht? :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die E-Mail habe ich auch schon Tausendmal bekommen, wenn sind Blizzard E-Mails eingerahmt in den ihren natürlichen WoW Style, so wie die Homepage und in allen 5 Sprachen geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Bin grad überlegen was ich mir hole, das neue Call of Duty oder Left 4 Dead 2....
> ...



Ich hab beide schon gespielt. Beide sind sehr spassig. Bei Call of Duty kotzt halt an, daß in der deutschen Version der Flughafen geschnitten ist. Ich finde es sowieso mal wieder bezeichnend, was da für ein Fass aufgemacht wird. Besonders die Spielezeitschriften, allen vorran Gamestar gehen voll drauf ab, daß man Zivis abschießen muss.

Meine Fresse, daß ist ein Spiel. Und wenn ich da Zivis abknallen soll, dann knall ich eben Zivis ab. Die letzte Ausgabe der Gamestar war auch dann die letzte, die ich gekauft habe.
Ich brauche keine Moralapostel, sondern Spieletester.

Bei Call of Duty hast du halt wieder das Problem, daß es sehr kurz ist. Innerhalb von 6-7 Stunden ist das gelaufen. Dann bleibt halt nur noch Multiplayer. Aber da zock ich nach wie vor am liebsten Battelfield.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Welches Battlefield spielst du Klos? Das wäre nämlich für mich auch noch eine Überlegung :>


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

> Für den Preis doch vollkommen i.O , oder nicht? :-)


Auf jeden Fall, sieht echt beeindruckend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem würde ich mir lieber einen TV holen, der macht einfach mehr her wenn er an der Wand hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde CoD6/MW2 deutlich spassiger als L4D2. Und wegen geschnittenen Versionen muss ich mir hier auch keine Sorgen machen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Glücklicher Schweizer/Ösi^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Welches Battlefield spielst du Klos? Das wäre nämlich für mich auch noch eine Überlegung :>



Battlefield Vietnam und Battlefield 2 spiele ich aktuell. Wobei Battlefield Vietnam immer noch am spassigsten ist. Kann zwar grafisch nicht mit zwei mithalten, aber die Dschungelrunden gefallen einfach.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Was wäre denn für einen Battlefield-Neuling am besten? Ich sehe ständig die Battlefield 2 Complete Collection und die kostet auch nur ~30€. War schon öfters am überlegen mir die zu kaufen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn dann mit allen Addons BF2 würd ich sagen 30 Euro dafür ist auch voll ok


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist eigentlich egal, was du kaufst. Wenn du auf den falschen Server gehst, wirst du so und so geschlachtet. Aber es gibt auch überall einige Server, wo normale Leute drauf sind, die zwar auch zum Teil spielen können, aber nicht unbesiegbar sind.

Battlefield Complete-Edition ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Allerdings wird da wohl auch Zeug dabei sein, was weniger gespielt wird.

Edit: Wie lichte ich denn meine Vogelspinne von unten mit Blitzlicht ab, ohne das der Blitz am Glas reflektiert und mir das Bild versaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht wohl nicht. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Dezember 2009)

Werd mir das mit Battlefield mal überlegen. Wäre nämlich die günstigste Alternative. Morgen mal ein paar Videos und sowas dazu anschauen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2: Special Forces Erweiterungspack
Battlefield 2: Euro Force Booster Pack   
Battlefield 2: Armored Fury Booster Pack

is da drin für 23 Euro bei Amazon^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was ihr habt, die Flughafen Mission ist Geil ich Patch mir das Spiel uncut und baller alle ab....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, geil is die wirklich nicht. MW2 hat es als erstes Spiel geschafft, dass ich bei ner Aufgabe nen faden Beigeschmack beim Zocken hatte. Wenn ich garantiert bekäme, dass ich nichts von der Story verpassen würde, würd ich sie auch einfach weglassen aber da das nunmal nicht so ist...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was ihr habt, die Flughafen Mission ist Geil ich Patch mir das Spiel uncut und baller alle ab....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich find sie nicht Geil aber auch nicht schlimm und sehe es Genauso wie Sam filme wie Saw ja ab ins Kino damit.... aber wenn dann einmal ein etwas brutaleres Spiel rauskommt DIRECKT verbieten.... die Jungs von Saw hatten wohl einfach mehr Geld für die BPJM...


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

> ich finde die Mission Witz Gegen filme wie Saw... die wie ich finde schlimmer sind.


Naja, bei MW2 ballert man einen halben Flughafen ab, bei Saw sterben 5-6 Leute... ist die Frage was da schlimmer ist. 
Mir passt diese Mission aber auch nicht, nicht weil es mich unbedingt persönlich stört (auch wenn ich es nicht haben müsste) - es ist und bleibt ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Aber damit wirft Infinity Ward den ganzen 'Killerspiele!111'-Leuten doch wieder das Futter vors Maul...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, bei MW2 ballert man einen halben Flughafen ab, bei Saw sterben 5-6 Leute... ist die Frage was da schlimmer ist.
> Mir passt diese Mission aber auch nicht, nicht weil es mich unbedingt persönlich stört (auch wenn ich es nicht haben müsste) - es ist und bleibt ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Aber damit wirft Infinity Ward den ganzen 'Killerspiele!111'-Leuten doch wieder das Futter vors Maul...


Das Blöde ist halt das es diese Sinnfreie Killerspiel Debatte nur bei uns in so einem Umfang gibt :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Glücklicher Schweizer/Ösi^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss ja nicht wie es in ösi ist aber hier in der Schweiz sehe ich auch nur USK Versionen.



EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, bei MW2 ballert man einen halben Flughafen ab, bei Saw sterben 5-6 Leute... ist die Frage was da schlimmer ist.



und werden da bei gefoltert auf pervers Art, das auch jeden Serie Killer Ständer bekommt.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja, in anderen Ländern werden noch viel lächerlichere Sachen debattiert... 
http://www.stevinhogametest.de/2009/12/the...over-angepasst/
Frei von Schwachsinn ist man nirgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht wie es in ösi ist aber hier in der Schweiz sehe ich auch nur USK Versionen.


Dann Ösi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bekommst das was jedes Normale Land bekommt^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, in anderen Ländern werde noch viel lächerlichere Sachen debattiert...
> http://www.stevinhogametest.de/2009/12/the...over-angepasst/
> Frei von Schwachsinn ist man nirgendwo
> 
> ...


Besser das Cover als das Spiel Beschneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Achdu Sch**** Sorry Doppelpost^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum wir die USK Version haben, aber was juckt es mich, "Google cod 6 unuct Patch" wären dem installieren, und dann uncut spielen halt 2 Minuten mehr Aufwand.

EDIT: aber wie ich sehe wird bei viele Shops auch die Englische Version angeboten, die ist auch noch Billiger.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir auch damals die UK bestellt, einfach weil ich gecuttete Spiele/Filme hasse. Ich will Originalmaterial für mein Geld. Deswegen sind 90% aller meiner Spiele und Filme auch Englisch und generell uncut.


----------



## Yaggoth (10. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Edit: Wie lichte ich denn meine Vogelspinne von unten mit Blitzlicht ab, ohne das der Blitz am Glas reflektiert und mir das Bild versaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhm, lange belichten? oder den Blitz ausmachen aber dafür mit einer starken Lampe bestrahlen?

Oder einfach rausholen das niedliche Tier, auf einen "dünnen" Ast setzen und dann solltest du Sie auch von unten bekommen ohne, dass der Ast zu viel bedekt :-)


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum wir die USK Version haben,


HA! Jetzt weißt du wie ich mich fühle xD

Das mitn Patchen ist sunne Sache... in L4D(2) kann man zwar auch über die Dateien bestimmen, ob cut/uncut. Aber es können nur die zusammenspielen, die die selbe Datei haben...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2009)

Bruahaha!

Gestern meinen PC von Compare abgeholt, laut dem Techniker ist NUR die GraKa im Arsch gewesen -.-
Abends hab ich mir dann direkt ne GT220 für 60€ bestellt, ich bin also bald wieder da xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bruahaha!
> 
> Gestern meinen PC von Compare abgeholt, laut dem Techniker ist NUR die GraKa im Arsch gewesen -.-
> Abends hab ich mir dann direkt ne GT220 für 60€ bestellt, ich bin also bald wieder da xD


Hmpf ob das so ne Gute Idee War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Hmpf ob das so ne Gute Idee War
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wat soll dat denn heißen?


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Das die Karte nicht so der Burner ist :X_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2009)

Sie ist billig... und besser als Onboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging mir jetzt nicht darum irgend ein Monstervieh wieder auszugraben... ich brauchte einfach ne billige funktionierende Graka mit der ich meine kaputte hd4850 austauschen kann...


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Für ~80€ hätte es aber schon die 4770 gegeben - aber wenn du nicht viel spielst ist das ja egal.. _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das mitn Patchen ist sunne Sache... in L4D(2) kann man zwar auch über die Dateien bestimmen, ob cut/uncut. Aber es können nur die zusammenspielen, die die selbe Datei haben...


L4D 2 ist auch reines Multiplayer Spiel, ich werde sicher nicht Cod 6 Online Spielen mit Uncut Patch, alleine wegen der Gefahr gebannt zu werden weil der Cheat Schutz meint das ist Cheat, draum erst Singelplayer mit Patch danach Online Ohne Patch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2009)

Viel spielen ist relativ ^^
Im Moment ein paar ältere Spiele und 1-2 neuere...

Und 80&#8364; wäre im moment schon wieder zuviel gewesen xD

Edit: Hauptsache es funktioniert und ich kann irgendwas anfangen bis ich in ein paar Monaten genug Geld habe um mir eine anständige Karte zu kaufen... so!^^
Außerdem habe ich im Moment eh nur einen 1024x768er Monitor... ich brauche also nicht extreme Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit des edit: Warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich Oo


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> L4D 2 ist auch reines Multiplayer Spiel, ich werde sicher nicht Cod 6 Online Spielen mit Uncut Patch, alleine wegen der Gefahr gebannt zu werden weil der Cheat Schutz meint das ist Cheat, draum erst Singelplayer mit Patch danach Online Ohne Patch.


L4D ist genauso Multiplayer und Singleplayer wie CoD ^^
Selsbt davon ab:
- Uncut kaufen
- deutsche Sprachdateien von iwo lutschen
- entsprechend ersetzen

Alternativ Steam:
- uncut-key kaufen
- deutsch uncut laden
- deutsch spielen

weißt ja wie ichs immer mache^^

Edit @puschel:
weil du einsiehst, nen Fehler gemacht zu haben, es aber nicht eingestehen willst =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> L4D ist genauso Multiplayer und Singleplayer wie CoD ^^
> Selsbt davon ab:
> - Uncut kaufen
> - deutsche Sprachdateien von iwo lutschen
> ...


Ich kauf mir Cod6 ja nicht selber ich bekomme es, ich kann ja schlecht sagen Du kaufst das in Österreich oder bestellst es von da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

L4D 2 hat Singplayer, der macht keinen Spass und ist für den arsch=Reines Online Spiel.

EDIT: und wenn ich so sehe bei ösi Games Shop, haben die auch die Deutsch USK Version! mache bieten halt die Englische PEGI Version an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2009)

Solange mir keiner ne bessere Graka für 60&#8364; zeigt hab ich keinen Fehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich werde sicher nicht Cod 6 Online Spielen mit Uncut Patch, alleine wegen der Gefahr gebannt zu werden weil der Cheat Schutz meint das ist Cheat, draum erst Singelplayer mit Patch danach Online Ohne Patch.


Es gibt keinen Uncut-Patch für CoD. Alle CoD Teile sind immer uncut. Der einzige Unterschied von der deutschen zur internationalen Version sind eventuell ausgelassene Inhalte und im Falle von MW2 die Abänderung der Flughafen-Mission. Der Gewaltgrad ist bei allen CoDs gleich.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Heute kommt auf Kabel1 um 18:10Uhr bei Abenteuer Leben was über Casemodding - da bauen die nen Rechner in einen echten Baumstamm.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Uncut-Patch für CoD. Alle CoD Teile sind immer uncut. Der einzige Unterschied von der deutschen zur internationalen Version sind eventuell ausgelassene Inhalte und im Falle von MW2 die Abänderung der Flughafen-Mission. Der Gewaltgrad ist bei allen CoDs gleich.


kann dir gerne Link über PM schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es geht hier um eben das frei zu schalten, das man bei der Flughafen mission die ab ballern kann also macht man sich es einfach und sag Uncut Patch, anstatt Patch von frei schalten der Zivilisten ab ballern.

Klar sind die cod teile nicht geschnitten aber so fehlen Z.b bei Cod 5 Nazi Symbole an der Fahnen etc. was mich aber stört weil es die Atmosphäre zerstört, und das Gleich mit der Flughafen Mission.


painschkes schrieb:


> Heute kommt auf Kabel1 um 18:10Uhr bei Abenteuer Leben was über Casemodding - da bauen die nen Rechner in einen echten Baumstamm..



Hört sich gut an, schaue ich auf jeden Fall mal rein.


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Sam, würdest du dafür wirklich die Simpsons vernachlässigen? :O *geschockt sei*

Ich habe grade in unserem System auf Arbeit eine "kein_bock.exe" entdeckt... funktion dieser exe ist uns allen unbekannt, das ergründen wir grad xD


----------



## Magexe (10. Dezember 2009)

hmm, tolle exe xD
sowas nochnie gesehn ^^


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Nungut, werde mir Call of Duty holen, haben sowieso 2 Leute von meinen Freunden, dann kann man besser zusammen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Spielst dann aufm Macbook?_


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> hmm, tolle exe xD
> sowas nochnie gesehn ^^


ja xD
weiß auch niemand woher die kommt... laut Erstellungsdatum aus der Vergangenheit... 1991. :O
Vllt ist da drin ja ein Fluxkompensator! xD


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem 01.01.2002 sieht das neue EU-Recht eine zweijährige Gewährleistung/Garantie bei Gebrauchtwaren auch für Privatverkäufer vor. 




Ich muss den Laptop meiner Schwestern bei Ebay verkaufen. Dh ich müsste,wenn der Laptop aus irgendeinen Grund nach nem Jahr oder so kaputt geht, müsste ich den für das Geld zurücknehmen?




Edit:
Laut Ebay 
"Es fällt immer wieder auf, dass der Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie nicht bekannt ist. Grund der Verwirrung dürfte sein, dass häufig der Hersteller neben der zweijährigen Gewährleistungshaftung des Verkäufers eine zweijährige Garantie anbietet, weshalb diese oft gleichgesetzt wird.

Kurz gesagt bedeutet Gewährleistung die in den §§ 434 ff. BGB geregelte Sachmängelhaftung. Danach hat der Verkäufer (gesetzlich) für solche Mängel einzustehen, die bereits bei Gefahrübergang - bei Ebay in der Regel das Eintreffen der Ware beim Käufer oder die Abgabe beim Transportunternehmen - vorgelegen haben. Sofern die Artikel ehrlich und genau beschrieben werden, dürfte die Relevanz für Privatverkäufer aber gegen null gehen. Denn mit der Artikelbeschreibung wurde eine bestimmte Beschaffenheit vereinbart und ein Mangel kann nur das negative Abweichen der Ist- von der Sollbeschaffenheit sein. Zusätzlich hat zwischen Privatleuten der Käufer das Vorliegen eines Sachmangels zu beweisen (sog. Erfüllungstheorie), was in der Regel sehr schwer fallen dürfte (wenn der Artikel eben gut beschrieben wurde). Weise ich also auf bestehende Macken, Flecken, technische Fehler und was es so gibt hin, können DIESE keine Sachmängelhaftung mehr auslösen!

Die Garantie hat damit nichts zu tun! Es gibt - entgegen mancher Behauptung - kein Garantiegesetz oder ähnliches! Eine Garantie wird immer freiwillig übernommen und beinhaltet ein über die Gewährleistungshaftung hinausgehendes (nochmals) freiwilliges Versprechen die Funktionstüchtigkeit oder Haltbarkeit betreffend. Garantien räumt man ein, schließt sie aber nicht aus. Vergesst als Verkäufer also bitte Garantien!"


Gut


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Spielst dann aufm Macbook?_




Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (10. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ja xD
> weiß auch niemand woher die kommt... laut Erstellungsdatum aus der Vergangenheit... 1991. :O
> Vllt ist da drin ja ein Fluxkompensator! xD



Pass auf dasist ein Keylogger aus dem Jahr 91 xD er wird uns alle töten ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Sag mal wie´s läuft :-) 

Würd mich interessieren.._


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Das kann ich dir auch so sagen Pain:
Different 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Left 4 Dead läuft gut drauf, denke es wird keine Probleme geben , es flüssig spielenzu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Okay , danke Sora - aber FPS will ich dann trotzdem Wissen :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Mit dem 01.01.2002 sieht das neue EU-Recht eine zweijährige Gewährleistung/Garantie bei Gebrauchtwaren auch für Privatverkäufer vor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ganze istn Privatverkauf. Du musst also gar nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Dezember 2009)

Toll, noch etwas zum kaufen gefunden *Klick*
Würde sich schon gut auf meinem Schreibtisch machen, und die Qualität soll auch Genial sein :>


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas sieht in schwarz natürlich auch genial aus.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Ist das das Pro? Kommt das in Schwarz? _


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Nein, kannst du dir machen lassen, der Hersteller färbt alle Apple Produkte

http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-180-macbook-pro-g2-15.aspx


----------



## Magexe (10. Dezember 2009)

schaut nach dem pro aus


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du dir machen lassen, der Hersteller färbt alle Apple Produkte
> 
> http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-180-macbook-pro-g2-15.aspx


_Ah okay , naja..ich persönlich find´s in Silber aber am besten.. :]_


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2009)

Weiß!


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Nee..ganz in Silber mit Schwarzer Tastatur & weißem Apfel.. :-)

/Edit :

 So :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Aluminium sieht auch so edler aus. Bleibe auch bei Silber.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn jemand eine HD5850 suchst, bei Pixmania sind die von Sapphire momentan lieferbar; angeblich 66Stk auf Lager.
HD5870 gibts da auch.

EDIT: Grad nen Betakey für RUSE bekommen, mal schaun wie das ist.


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Pixmania habe ich m ein Z5500 bestellt, kam keine Probleme bei der Lieferung.


----------



## Yaggoth (10. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> EDIT: Grad nen Betakey für RUSE bekommen, mal schaun wie das ist.




sehr geil, das Spiel interessiert mich auch. Ich würde mich über ein kleines Review freuen!


----------



## Rethelion (10. Dezember 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> sehr geil, das Spiel interessiert mich auch. Ich würde mich über ein kleines Review freuen!


Bin grad am runterladen;2GB mit 340KB/s. Vll schau ichs mir heut Abend noch an, müsste aber eigentlich für die Netzwerkschulaufgabe lernen^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs seit Beta-Start hier und n paar Partien gespielt. Is ganz nett wie ich finde, gibt wirklich ne Menge Möglichkeiten. Allerdings hab ich bisher keine große Taktikvielfalt entdecken können, liegt aber sicherlich daran dass das Spiel noch sehr jung ist und die Spieler erstmal alle selbst ausprobieren wollen, was nun am besten funktioniert.


----------



## Yaggoth (10. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Solange mir keiner ne bessere Graka für 60€ zeigt hab ich keinen Fehler gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eine bessere Karte für 60 Euronen? Kein Problem:

ATi Radeon HD 4670

kostet bei einigen Händlern zwischen 58-68 Ocken und schlägt die GT220 um Längen... Vergleiche hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...orce_gt_220/12/


edit:
Eben um die Taktikvielfalt geht es mir, mir fehlt mal wieder ein richtig gutes Strategiespiel...


----------



## Magexe (10. Dezember 2009)

weiste da hat man noch kein geld und dann gibts die graka die man will endlich ma zum kauf und kann sie ned kaufen -.-"


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2009)

Yay! Der Rest ist angekommen: Sprich das Netzteil vom Alternate und von Caseking nochmal extra nachgekauft 2 Lüfterklemmen und WLP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

Die Mail habe ich vor ein paar Minuten bekommen... der hammer!!! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

US-Militär forscht verstärkt auf Playstation 3
Rechenzentrum für wissenschaftliche Zwecke mit PS3

Wissenschaftler der US-Luftwaffe setzen verstärkt auf die Playstation 3: Um rechenintensive Aufgaben schnell und trotzdem kostengünstig durchzuführen, haben die Militärs bereits 336 PS3 miteinander verbunden - jetzt sollen weitere 2.200 dazukommen


Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0912/71796.html


WTF o.o xD


----------



## Asoriel (10. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan was hast bestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Ähm und was brignt das, wenn man so viele Playstation zusammenschließt mir irgend einem Kabel?^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kyragan was hast bestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Silverstone ST50F-230 und bei Caseking noch Arctic Silver 5 und n paar Lüfterklemmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

liest doch den ganzen Artikel auf Golem.de


----------



## Niranda (10. Dezember 2009)

von Ruse muss ich mir auch noch nen Betakey besorgen... wills auf meinem Multitouchdisplay testen... wenn HP endlich mal nen richtigen Treiber rausbringt >_>


----------



## Magexe (10. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ähm und was brignt das, wenn man so viele Playstation zusammenschließt mir irgend einem Kabel?^^



die sind alle gleichgeschaltet und fungieren als "Mega Server"

da die PS3 ja einen Extremen Datendurchsatz hat.


EDIT: hier der Hauptauschnitt:



> Wichtig ist, dass es sich nicht um die allerneueste, von Sony überarbeitete Slim-Version handelt - denn nur auf den Vorgängern lässt sich Linux betreiben. Aufgabe der geballten Cell-Chip-Power ist die Auswertung von Radarbildern und Videomaterial sowie Forschung im Bereich des "Neuromorphic Computing"


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das habe ich im nachinein gelesen, trotzdem danke.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Irgendwie tut´s mir HdRO die Tage schonwieder an..bekomme wieder Lust..

Gnah..





/Edit : Jetzt wieder nicht..

Boah..wie so Stimmungsschwankungen.. :X_


----------



## Rethelion (10. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Boah..wie so Stimmungsschwankungen.. :X[/i]



So gehts mir auch, sobald das Spiel gestartet ist mag ich nimmer -.-


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Ist wirklich schlimm..ich spiel derzeit NUR CSS..bin ich froh wenn ich meine Xbox geholt hab..(nach Weihnachten)_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Silverstone ST50F-230 und bei Caseking noch Arctic Silver 5 und n paar Lüfterklemmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schick schick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Netzteil hab ich komplett in Sleeve verpackt...solltest du das mal vorhaben kann ich dir ein paar NT-spezifische Tipps geben, ansonsten ein tolles Teil!


(Klemmen für welchen Kühler?)


----------



## Magexe (10. Dezember 2009)

mir geht es so: Ich starte Lotro, will acc grad verlängern und dann bam ne kein bock mehr...spiel ich wieder wow oder css dann hmm, evtl. doch lotro


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Naja..ich warte erstmal bis nach Weihnachten und schaue dann was alles gekauft wird..dann entscheide ich ob ich für Konsole oder PC was hole.._


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2009)

Und ich überleg mir gerade immer mehr meinen WoW-Acc einzufrieren... ich denke ich schau in den Ferien mal wie Eiskrone so ist, wenn dass nichts neues ist mach ich zumindest mal ne längere Pause. Irgendwie ist es schade jeden Monat 13 Euro rauszuhauen wenn man sowieso nicht spielt.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Dezember 2009)

Paini, du kaufst dir eine 360 oder? Ich bin im Moment am überlegen was sich für mich mehr lohnt. Eine 360 oder PS3. Beide haben geniale Exklusiv-Titel. Bei der 360 find ich das Gamepad besser, bei der PS3 ist nochn Blu-Ray-Laufwerk bei, und da wäre ich im Gegensatz zur 360 nicht der einzige im Freundeskreis mit der Konsole :> 

Kann man eigentlich Sound über Anlage laufen lassen, und das Bild der Konsole an meinen Monitor senden? Hab kein HDMI. Und noch was... hab ja Rechner und Konsole dann am Bildschirm hängen, gibt es da so ein Teil womit man umschalten kann welches Signal an den Bildschirm kommt?


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Ich hab mich jetzt für die Box entschieden , ja.

Denn der wichtigste Grund war für mich letztendlich doch das Pad..was bringts mir wenn ich mit dem PS3-Pad einfach nicht spielen kann?

Da ich mir sowieso einen Player zulege , war mir das mti der BR-Funktion egal :X




Bei den anderen beiden Sachen bin ich überfragt ..das mit dem Ton&dem Bild solte gehen , ja..aber das andere : k.A :X_


----------



## Shefanix (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich will es jetzt eigentlich nicht vom Pad abhängig machen. :>


Wenn ich das mit dem Bild nicht gelöst bekomme, brauch ich mir keine der beiden kaufen. Ich habe keine Lust jedes Mal hinten an meinem Bildschirm umstecken zu müssen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

dann kauf dir die xbox, die benutze VGA, und PS3 DVI, aber es gibt auch so DVI boxen wo man mehrere DVI Anschlüsse an einen anschliessen kann.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Dezember 2009)

Was bringt mir das, das die 360 VGA benutzt? Ich hab nur einen DVI-Eingang und einen D-Sub. ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du die xbox gleich vergessen, die benutzt nur VGA, so viel ich weiss wenn man die am Monitor anschliessen möchte.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_HDMI 4tw? HDMI-DVI Kabel und gut ist?_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _HDMI 4tw? HDMI-DVI Kabel und gut ist?_





Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust jedes Mal hinten an meinem Bildschirm umstecken zu müssen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bräuchte halt so ein Teil wo ich dann jeweils die Kabel der PS3/360 und das vom PC stecken kann, und das Teil dann an den Monitor. Und dann so ein Umschalter dran wo man zwischen Signal 1 und 2 wechseln kann.


Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Joa , ich glaub schon :X

Nachti :]_


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schick schick!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mugen2.
Ich hab vor 2 langsame drehende Lüfter zu montieren, es sind allerdings nur Klemmen für einen mitgeliefert. Die 2,50€ hab ich dann doch noch. ;D


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte halt so ein Teil wo ich dann jeweils die Kabel der PS3/360 und das vom PC stecken kann, und das Teil dann an den Monitor. Und dann so ein Umschalter dran wo man zwischen Signal 1 und 2 wechseln kann.
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht
> ...



http://www.amazon.de/HQ-4-Fach-Switch-AVSW...g/dp/B000MMOWL4  das ist die teure amazon variante mit fernbedienung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gibt es sowas...musst nur ma nach DMI switch schauen
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0018NXU8W...4205GBSM2SN2XX3 das ist die billige amazon variante ^^ gibt bestimmt irgendwo was günstigeres (hab ebens chnell gegoogelt und r spuckt halt amazon raus)

EDIT: http://www.kabellager24.de/HDMI-Switch-u--...CFRESawodamStrA und da wählste die mitte und da gibbet einen für 17euro aber ohne fernbedienung glaub ich


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

also normal hat doch jeder vernünftige Monitor mindestens 2 Eingänge hinten dran. Ob DVI, VGA, HDMI oder sonst was ist völlig egal.

Jedenfalls haben bisher alle meine Monitor eine Funktion geboten, mit einem Knopf, welcher am Monitor ist, die Quelle zu wählen. Dabei wurden dann nach und nach alle Quellen abgearbeitet, so hatte ich schon 2 PCs an einem Monitor.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

also mein Fujitsu hat das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mediamarkt.de/top5/ansicht/index.php?pid=1611 (ja auch bei media markt gekauft für 70euro damals, war bei uns nen angebot, ist jetzt auch scho was her)


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

gut, um den Preis kann man das auch nicht erwarten.

Alle meine LGs und mein neuer Samsung können das jedenfalls.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

okay samsung und LG sind auch besser, alleinwenn ich mir das anschau, meiner hat nen kontrast von 5000:1 gute bildschirmae haben 15k+ oder?


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Das is eh dynamischer Kontrast. Das sowieso nur ne Werbemasche. Wichtig ist der statische Kontrast und der liegt bei allen modernern Geräten zwischen 600 und 1000:1~


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Bildschirm: LG L227WTP, der hat auch nur einmal DVI.

Die Dinger bei Amazon werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen :>

Edit: Die sind alle HDMI... ich brauch DVI ^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

HDMI-DVI-Kabel ftw? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann bräuchte ich ja noch einen Adapter um von DVI auf HDMI zu kommen, und einen um von HDMI auf DVI zu kommen :> 
Ach, ich muss mal schauen. Weiss ja im Moment eh nicht was ich mir kaufe. Grade überwiegt doch wieder das Handy


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

In dir istn paini verloren gegangen, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw grad nen 2. RUSE Beta Key geschickt bekommen. O_o


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

hmm such doch nach DVI Switch xD


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Shefa du brauchst doch keinen Adapter zu kaufen?!

Deinen PC steckst du mit VGA ein (VGA=D-Sub) und die Konsole via DVI und alles passt. Dann kannst du 100% direkt am Monitor umschalten zwischen den beiden Geräten. Sollte deine Grafikkarte kein VGA haben war sicher ein Adapter von DVI auf VGA dabei.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ist VGA nicht schlechtere Qualität? Und D-Sub = VGA? Ist mir ganz ehrlich gesagt neu. Würde aber bei der PS3 einen Adapter von HDMI auf DVI benötigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In dir istn paini verloren gegangen, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Das seh ich jetzt mal als Kompiment :X_


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

VGA und S-Sub ist das Selbe. Sogar laut Wikipedia "Mit VGA-Stecker bezeichnet man einen 15-poligen Mini-D-Sub-Stecker[...]".


Und zwischen VGA und DVI siehst du am PC keinen Unterschied. Ich zumindest konnte keinen feststellen, auch nicht bei FullHD und anständigem Monitor.


----------



## Niranda (11. Dezember 2009)

@aso:
Dan viel spaß beim manuellem Justieren =D


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

na, dafür gibts den "Auto"-Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und selbst wenn nicht: Lieber ein paar Minuten einstellen als so ne Box zu kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin die Faulheit in Person. 

Ich hab am Monitor so einen Auto/Set - Knopf. Ist das der den du meinst? ^^

Da steht wenn ich drücke: Digitaler Video Eingang - Kein Zugriff


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

bei dem stellt sich das Bild von alleine ein und man muss nicht justieren. Bei meinem LG heißt der Knopf "Source" (gleichzeitig im Menü "nach oben"), beim Samsung ist ein entsprechendes Bildchen drauf.


----------



## Crayzie (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen ihr,
hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Nachnahmebestellung bei hardwareversand und zwar kann ich da auch per EC-Karte beim Boten bezahlen, oder MUSS ich das bar haben?


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, so einen "Source"-Knopf hab ich auch. 

@Crayzie: Normal musst du das bar haben.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Nachnahme ist immer bar soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Crayzie (11. Dezember 2009)

Okay schade, dachte vielleicht hätten die son tolles Gerät für...aber gut, ich danke euch.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

Crayzie schrieb:


> Okay schade, dachte vielleicht hätten die son tolles Gerät für...aber gut, ich danke euch.



Vorkasse ist das Perfekte für nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachnahme ist für nicht nerds ^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Paypal best. Muss ich nicht mal mit Onlinebanking rumhantieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Paypal best. Muss ich nicht mal mit Onlinebanking rumhantieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wie du recht hast O.o am besten ist aber: Gehackter PayPal account, dann muss man nichtmal zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

ich bezahl auch gerne via Onlinebanking.


An einer Packstation kann man Nachnahmebestellungen via EC-Karte bezahlen.


Übrigens: Sind auf Seite 775 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na, wem kommt die Zahl bekannt vor?


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein E8300 kennt sich mit 775 bestens aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein E8400 kennt sich noch besser damit aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, muss jetzt erstmal Dr. House weiter schauen... ^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Q9550 noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shefanix, mach doch mal bitte folgendes: Du hast bei deinem LG sicher 2 Kabel mitbekommen, ein VGA/D-Sub und ein DVI? So blöd sich das anhört, aber steck einfach beide in den Monitor und die Grafikkarte. Dann solltest du auf dem Monitor nur noch eine Hälfte des Desktops sehen und mit einem entsprechenden Button am Monitor auf die andere Hälfte switchen. Wenn das funktioniert geht mit deinem Monitor problemlos der Betrieb von PC und Konsole auf einmal.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

man merkt das ihr hardware freaks seid...jeder normale mensch würde sich über die 23 freuen und was von illuminati labern, aber ihr denk ja mal wieder nur an CPU Sockel xD


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

774 war die letzte Seite, da hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dran gedacht. Die nächste "Sockelzahl" kommt erst wieder bei 1156, das dauert noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann sind wir bei Seite (Q)9550 hehe.



Rethelion gehst wieder auf LuKü? 
Ist der HK kompatibel für 775?
Was machst mit deinem WaKü-Zeug? (Würde _vielleicht_ Interesse an Radi, Pumpe+Shoggy und Kühler anmelden)


----------



## Wagga (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Q6700 freut sich auch auf die 775


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

775... bin ich eigentlich der einzige der mehr Posts pro Seite eingestellt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin erst bei 388, noch kein Sockel...


----------



## Rethelion (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion gehst wieder auf LuKü?
> Ist der HK kompatibel für 775?
> Was machst mit deinem WaKü-Zeug? (Würde _vielleicht_ Interesse an Radi, Pumpe+Shoggy und Kühler anmelden)



Ja, werde wahrscheinlich wieder wechseln. Zwar schade, aber so ists irgendwie ungut.
Die SSD baumelt einfach so im Gehäuse weil die Pumpe den Festplattenkäfig blockiert, alle 5,25"-Slots bis auf einen sind mit Waküzeugs gefüllt und hinter meinen Mainboardtray willst du gar nicht schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann kommt noch das Gewicht dazu; mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Angst habe irgendwann mit dem PC zu stolpern fürchte ich dass meine Grafikkarte irgendwann aus dem PCIe-Slot bricht, da hängt nämlich schon was dran und das HAF hat nicht gerade stabile Halterungen.
Ich überlegs mir nur jeden Tag anders, mal schaun. Der HK an sich hat ein festes AM2/AM3-Mounting-Kit, ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher ob man den ummontieren kann. An der Kühlfläche lässt er sich auf alle Fälle aufschrauben, ich weiss nur nicht mehr ob die Metalplatte dann mit abgeht, müsste man halt nachfragen.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

ne man kanns einstellen, finds aber mit dem standard schicker ^^ lädt das ganze bissi fixer, besonders wenn man gleichzeitig noch mit 2 vpn servern verbunden ist ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix, mach doch mal bitte folgendes: Du hast bei deinem LG sicher 2 Kabel mitbekommen, ein VGA/D-Sub und ein DVI? So blöd sich das anhört, aber steck einfach beide in den Monitor und die Grafikkarte. Dann solltest du auf dem Monitor nur noch eine Hälfte des Desktops sehen und mit einem entsprechenden Button am Monitor auf die andere Hälfte switchen. Wenn das funktioniert geht mit deinem Monitor problemlos der Betrieb von PC und Konsole auf einmal.



Werd ich gleich mal testen, mal schauen obs klappt :>


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

btw morgen kinder wirds was geben, oder naja evtl. auch sonntag aber denke morgen...
zumindest wenn man nach asoriels worklog geht ^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

bin gerade am löten, kleines Update gabs ja schon. Schreibt mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (11. Dezember 2009)

gesagt getan ^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

und natürlich nicht vergessen am Sonntag Abend ab 20:00 zu voten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr wisst ja für wen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update gibts jetzt nochmal ein kleines und dann heute Abend wieder, jetzt ist erstmal Familytime.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die nächste "Sockelzahl" kommt erst wieder bei 1156, das dauert noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


939 und 940 nicht vergessen!


----------



## Klos1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Echt bewundernswert, wieviel Herzblut du in dein Case steckst. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das Resultat als Ganzes aussieht. Die Bilder machen Lust auf mehr. :=)


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

So wie jemand Auto Modelle sammelt 1:18  (wie mein Vater es mal gemacht hat, mit Figuren dazugestellt und z.B. Berge und Bäume verschönert) bauen lieber anderen ein schönes Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

ich bau aber auch noch Modellautos im Maßstab 1:10/1:8 wofür deutlich mehr Zeit investiert werden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dafür sind wir hier an sich im falschen Forum.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin höchstens gut im Bus baun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Dezember 2009)

Alternate und Gamestar Adventskalender heute - geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Zum Thema Seite 775:
Ihr verdammten Kacknerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich will das von Alternate gewinnen heute, Fala. Und das werde ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Fala - PM bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine 5870 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Fala - PM bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt vielleicht^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

meldest dich mal wenn alles da ist. Post ist ein wohl ein wenig lahm...


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen HD und Blu-Ray?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich krieg die Krise -.-

Heute ist die Graka angekommen, erstmal Treibprobleme gehabt, also alle deinstalliert und der PC startete, dann war erst so mehr oder weniger in ordnung, will also von nvidia.de die Treiber runterladen und dann wieder *PENG* Neustart... und dann fing es wieder an... Neustarts, Bluescreens... ich HASSE es...


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

Willkommen bei Windows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen HD und Blu-Ray?


_HD-DVD? Nur HD wäre zu allgemein :X_


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

HD bezeichnet halt eine bessere Stufe der Bildqualität die an ne feste Auflösung gebunden ist(1080p = 1920x1080, 720p[HD-Ready bei TVs bspw. = 1367x768], Blu-Ray ist n einfacher Datenträger der eben mehr Platz als ne normale DVD bietet dafür aber nen Extraplayer brauch.


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ein Film in HD.. weiß auch nicht.

Man kann im Apple Store ein Film runterladen in HD Format, deswegen frage ich mich, was der Unterschied ist, oder besser ist.


Wenn ich mir ein Film auf Blu-Ray hole und den anschau oder ein Film auf HD kaufe und mir den anschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Ein Film auf HD ist genau das gleiche wie die Filme auf den Blu-Ray's. Du lädst dir dann halt einfach ein Video mit der HD-Qualität [1080p/720p] herunter. Hat ansich nichts mit Blu-Ray zu tun, das ist schließlich nur das Speichermedium :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Windows
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin mir sehr sicher das es nicht an Windows liegt sondern an der verdammten Unfähigkeit der idiotischen Techniker beim Compare Laden wo ich war... die haben mir versichert, dass es nur an der GraKa liegt... denen werde ich morgen oder spätestens Montag dermaßen einen Husten das sie Weihnachten und Neujahr vor Schreck nicht mehr mitkriegen...


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

Okay, danke. Das wollte ich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel, das mit dem D-Sub hinten in Monitor stecken hat geklappt. Jetzt weiss ich immerhin das es so gehen würde. Das einzige was noch fehlt, ist die Entscheidung was ich mir kaufe... PS3, 360, 5800XM, 5850 oder das Edifier S530D...


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_*hust* 360 *hust* :X




Sonntag kommt Kill Bill Vol.2 *freu*_


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Ach, das S530D hat doch keinen ordentlichen Sub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schonmal das S730D angeschaut? Das Ding rockt! Da ich aber nicht so viel ausgeben will werd ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich ein Z-2300 kaufen.


edit: Ach übrigens: Vorhin Fallout3 gekauft, aber es will nicht starten. "Fallout3 funktioniert nichtmehr und muss beendet werden blabla", jemand ne Idee? Grafik und Spiel hab ich gepatcht, Admin-Mode etc versucht und DVD liegt im Laufwerk, aber es will nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

paini, die 360 ist schon geil. Nur würde ich niemanden (außer dir vielleicht ^^) kennen der die besitzt. Bei der PS3 hätte ich z.B. gleich 7 oder 8 Leute mit denen ich zusammen zocken könnte. Aber irgendwie glaube ich, das eine Konsole fast Geldverschwendung wäre, genau wie ein Handy, genau wie ein Soundsystem und genau wie neue Hardware...

Und Asoriel, falls es ein Soundsystem werden würde, dann bestimmt nicht das S730D. Da ist viel zu teuer für mich, da ich noch eine Soundkarte kaufen muss. Onboard-Sound will ich solchen Boxen nicht antun. Soundkarte würde ich mir dann wohl eine Xonar kaufen. 

Ich glaub, ich wart bis nach Weihnachten. Vielleicht gewinne ich ja bei irgendeinem Adventskrams noch etwas. Mal schauen :>

Edit: Das S730D wiegt ja satte 30Kg! Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Neu Installieren? ^^


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Sag doch das du nicht mit mir spielen willst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, hast Recht. Das du mich nachfragen könntest wegen zusammen spielen wäre dann noch ein weiterer Kaufgrund gegen die 360. Also wenn es eine Konsole wird, dann aufjedenfall die PS3... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

kannst du auch mit mir spielen hab auch eine PS3! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Hmm, dann wirds keine Konsole. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

habs jetzt hinbekommen. Ist wohl ein Fehler mit 2 Monitoren, egal ob ATI oder Nvidia. Blöde Sache...naja, muss ich eben vor jedem Spielstart den 2. Monitor deaktivieren.


----------



## dalai (11. Dezember 2009)

Seit einigen Tagen ab ich wieder mal - genau vor 13 Monaten habe ich sie auch schon mal wegen Ring of Fire reparieren lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Probleme mit meiner Xbox 360:

Nach einigen Minuten oder sogar direkt beim Starten friert der Bildschirm ein und erscheinen viele Vierecke auf dem Bildschirm, sound kommt nicht mehr und ich muss die Konsole neu einschalten, ausserdem hab ich nachdem dieser  Fehler aufgetreten ist manchmal ein Ring of Fire:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand das schonmal gehabt? Gibt es einen anderen Ausweg als einschicken, meine Garantie ist schon lange abgeloffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Google mal nach Xbox und Handtuch - nicht wundern..mach´s einfach :-)_


----------



## Xerivor (11. Dezember 2009)

bei ring of death da soll man doch nur die xbox in ein handtuch einwikeln und diese überhitzen lassen und dann sollt es wieder gehen?

Edit: Da war wohl wer schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Nicht im Ernst oder? Wie krank ist das denn... die Konsole überhitzen lassen damit sie wieder richtig funktioniert. Schade, dass das nicht mit PC's klappt :>


----------



## Xerivor (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja soweit ich weiß ist es ein Lötfehler (?) auf der Platine... Wenn du sie einschickst kostet es dich einen schönen batzen Geld.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Alter Falter.. : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## dalai (11. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ja soweit ich weiß ist es ein Lötfehler (?) auf der Platine... Wenn du sie einschickst kostet es dich einen schönen batzen Geld.



Ich frag einfach mal XBox ob meine Garantie abgelaufen ist oder ob sich meine Garantie mit der Reperatur wieder erhöht hat, was ich nicht denke, ausserdem hab ich sie vor 13 Monaten zurückbekommen, wenn ich neue Garantie bekommen hätte ist es ja so ein Zufall das sie genau ein Monat nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt ging ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sonst hab ich eh nichts mehr zu verlieren und kann sie genausogut mal aufschrauben und meine Xbox der Erforschung der zahlreichen Xbox-Fehlern zur Verfügung stellen ^^ 

Jetzt schreib ich erst mal ein "nettes" Mail an den Xbox-Support, an unschuldigen Supportmitarbeitern baue ich gerne Frust ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Alter Falter.. :
> 
> 
> _



Hm, HDR wollte ich mir schon lange mal als HD reinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Schickes Bild , oder? Und das bei dem Preis.. (Beamer)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> habs jetzt hinbekommen. Ist wohl ein Fehler mit 2 Monitoren, egal ob ATI oder Nvidia. Blöde Sache...naja, muss ich eben vor jedem Spielstart den 2. Monitor deaktivieren.



unter Windows 7 ganz einfach! falls du denn Trick noch nicht kennst [windows taste] + [p]



dalai schrieb:


> Hat jemand das schonmal gehabt? Gibt es einen anderen Ausweg als einschicken, meine Garantie ist schon lange abgeloffen hmmm.gif


bei einem ROD hast du 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Sry lagg


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (11. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> bei einem ROD hast du 3 Jahre Garantie.


 ja, die sind bei mir gerade abgelaufen... habe aber gerade ein Mail geschrieben an Xbox-Support das ich einen Kostenvoranschlag will und ich mich weigere ihre Reparaturbestimmungen zu befolgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (11. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, hast Recht. Das du mich nachfragen könntest wegen zusammen spielen wäre dann noch ein weiterer Kaufgrund gegen die 360. Also wenn es eine Konsole wird, dann aufjedenfall die PS3...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab übrigens auch ne Ps3... also kauf dir gefälligst eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Das S730D wiegt ja satte 30Kg! Man kanns auch übertreiben.


Vollkommen normal. Gute Speaker und besonders Subwoofer haben nunmal ein hohes Gewicht. Ist auch gut so, so ne riesige Plastikbox die 200Gramm wiegt kann halt keinen guten Resonanzkörper abgeben und demnach auch keinen anständigen Sound produzieren.
Die neue Heimkino-Anlage von meinem Vater bringt auch 25kg auf die Waage. Da ist zwar noch die Station mit DVD etc. mit drin, aber die Boxen allein knacken halt schon 20kg. Und das ist echtn Einsteigersystem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens auch ne Ps3... also kauf dir gefälligst eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




2:1 für die PS3 also jetzt. Ach ich weiss nicht. Hab mir in den letzten Tagen alles im Zack gewünscht - HD5850, 5800XM, PS3, 360 und das S530D - das was als erste kommt, das kauf ich mir einfach :>

Kyragan, das Boxen normal so schwer sind wusste ich nicht. Dachte insgesamt 5Kg wäre schon viel. Kenn mich mit Sound etc. nicht so aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde von allen Konsolen die PS3 empfehlen.
Bringt meiner Meinung am meisten.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke Sam, guter Tipp! Will jetzt anscheinend aber auch mit 2 starten. Ich hab einen im Treiber deaktiviert, Spiel gestartet, bin an den Desktop und hab ihn wieder aktiviert. Jetzt läufts.


Und nicht nur Xbox' kann man durch Hitze reparieren. Auch Grafikkarten kann man zum reparieren in den Backofen packen was ich testen werde sobald ich Zeit hab.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (11. Dezember 2009)

pain hast du den beamer zuhause?


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Leider nicht  

Wäre (preislich) nach Weihnachten aber machbar :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

dat is KillBill Volume 1, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




KillBill ist nicht schlecht (bis auf den Pussywagon - Kult aber hässlich)


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Auf wat? xD

Ja ist KB1 - wollte nur das können des Beamers zeigen.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Denk ich mir. Schaut nicht schelcht aus, was ist das für einer?


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Sind die Bilder immer noch von dem 6-700€ Beamer ist das jetzt ein anderer? Die Bilder sehen nämlich echt nice aus...

Mal ne Frage : Wenn ich die Wii über so ein Teil an meinem TFT anschliesse, woher kommt dann der Ton? Kann ich ganz normal über Klinke Lautsprecher hinhängen? Irgendwie bin ich mir bei der Beschreibung nicht wirklich sicher...


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Der hier :-)

Und was ist nu ein Pussywagon? :X




/Edit : Ja Esp , sind sie :-) Natürlich an den Einstellungen rumgespielt & mit guter Kamera aufgenommen..und die Leute meinten sogar das es live noch besser aussieht.. :]_


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

was für Ausgänge hat denn die Wii?


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Gute Frage, die Wii hat nur einen Ausgang für alles. Glaube nicht das du den Sound getrennt bekommst, es sei denn du leitest das ganze Signal an irgendeine Box weiter, die dann Sound und Bild über verschiedene Ausgänge wieder rausjagt.


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Dabei sind anscheinend ein AV-Kabel und ein Scart-Kabel, ich hab hier noch ein Komponentenkabel dafür... an der Box muss man sie wohl über das AV-Kabel anschliessen, so wies aussieht.

Edit : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links ist das VGA-Out, rechts die Anschlüsse für das AV-Kabel.. nur seh ich eben nirgendwo ein Sound-Out.
In der Beschreibung steht "Audio-Ausgang zu Sound Enclosure oder Soundkarte Line in "

Nur kann ich mit Sound Enclosure relative wenig anfangen...


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

was ist das für ein Ausgang? Kommen da 3 Kabel (weiß, rot und gelb) raus?

edit: hast du die Kiste schon zuhause?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Danke Sam, guter Tipp!


bitte ^^ bin auch zufällige drüber gestolpert als ich die falschen tasten gedrückt habe... xD


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, da kommen 3 Kabel raus.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

na dann sollte es kein Problem sein Bild und Ton zu trennen.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Weiß, rot und gelb sind Cinch-Kabel. Wobei ich glaub rot und weiß Tonsignale liefern und der Gelbe Bildsignale. Aber keine Garantie dafür... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_Hier nochmal 4 : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Shefanix (11. Dezember 2009)

Name von Film 1 und 2 bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Harry Potter muss ich mir anscheinend mal in HD anschauen, das sieht schon geil aus :>


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das stimmt schon. Mit 'Audio-Ausgang' wird da schon ein stinknormaler Klinke-Ausgang gemeint sein, oder?
Und nein, ich hab weder die Wii noch die Box schon zu hause, aber die Wii ist bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Bilder von dem Beamer sehen immer besser aus... scheint ja echt ein nettes Teil zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Weiß, rot und gelb sind Cinch-Kabel. Wobei ich glaub rot und weiß Tonsignale liefern und der Gelbe Bildsignale. Aber keine Garantie dafür...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch, stimmt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




painschkes, was ist das für ein Beamer?


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2009)

_@Shefa : Wo ist da Harry Potter?^^ Das ist Gandalf von HdR :]

1 : Kill Bill 1

2 : Keine Ahnung :<


@Esp : Für den Preis , aufjeden Fall.. :]

------

@Asoriel : 



painschkes schrieb:



Der hier :-)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

Das mit Harry Potter hab ich gesagt, weil ich mir die Filme alle auf DVD angeschaut hab, was teilweise doch schon nicht so schön aussah. Und Gandalf erinnert halt sehr an Dumbledore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2009)

_Hehe..irgendwie schon..stimmt :]_


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon einen Wunsch bis 200€ auf PCGH für Caseking geäußert? :>

Und, hat jemand hier schon "New Moon" gesehen?


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

Shefa gleich gibts Haue!! Den Schund mit dem Herr der Ringe zu vergleichen, dafür sollte man schon fast in den Knast kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für den Link painschkes. Schaut ganz tauglich aus zu dem Preis, wenn auch nicht FullHD (was erst beim doppelten Preis losgeht)


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ja nicht die Filme miteinander verglichen, sondern gesagt das sich Dumbledore und Gandalf ziemlich ähnlich sehen, das ist ein großer Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HdR hab ich nicht einen Film von gesehen, irgendwie kein wirkliches Interesse dran. Harry Potter schon eher. Hab eher einen eigenartigen Filmgeschmack :>


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2009)

_Ich find ihn super , und FullHD ist ja nicht unbedingt nötig.. :-) 

Bild ist aufjeden Fall richtig geil (meine Meinung)..hier nochmal Nachschlag.. : 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> HdR hab ich nicht einen Film von gesehen, irgendwie kein wirkliches Interesse dran.



Was? WAS WAS???  

aber nun weisst du was du dir Kaufst keine Ps3 Xbox oder sonst was sonder die Herr der ringe DVD Box. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

Bild 1, 2 und 6 sehen nicht so wirklich schön aus muss ich sagen. Beim ersten ist überall Schmutz und bei den andern beiden sehen die Person etwas unschön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ein Beamer hat aber doch schon eine geniale Qualität muss ich sagen. Wie gut das ich aufgrund meiner Dachschräge garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen kann ;D

Edit: Wieso die DVD-Box kaufen? *hust*


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2009)

_Hehe..aber die Bilder sind schon genial..vor allem bei dem Preis..

Gnah..ich hab eindeutig zuviel Cola bei meinem Opa getrunken..ich werd nicht müde..-.-*_


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon einen Wunsch bis 200€ auf PCGH für Caseking geäußert? :>
> 
> Und, hat jemand hier schon "New Moon" gesehen?


Emo-Filme sind nix für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Twillight is was für Frauen in der Selbstfindungsphase und metrosexuelle Kerle. :x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso die DVD-Box kaufen? *hust*


Weil die Herr der Ringe Box in jede DVD Sammlung gehört!!!! 1111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

seh ich auch so. Hab auch erst vor ein paar Wochen alle 3 als Special Extended gekauft. Hab sie davor immer nur irgendwo ausgeliehen.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Emo-Filme sind nix für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da sag ich jetzt mal einfach am besten garnichts zu... wieso bitteschön soll das ein Emo-Film sein? :/

Ich sagte doch, dass ich einen komischen Filmgeschmack habe. Und bei Büchern genauso. Hab alle Twilight-Bücher gelesen, und morgen werd ich mir New Moon im Kino anschauen. Ich liebe Filme die was mit den Genres Romance und Drama zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sam, ich hab nichtmals 'ne DVD-Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2009)

Was Twillight angeht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8GGp_bpsng

Muss immer noch lachen, obwohl ichs seit gestern mindestens 5 mal gesehen hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

So bin ich aber ganz und garnicht drauf. Ich mag halt einfach solche Filme - meine Güte :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Endlich was brauchbares bei Chip http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-C...a_38430799.html sollte man Schnell zugreifen. ^^


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

mist muss kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

O.o das ist Gratis vielleicht unter Hinweis weiter unten lesen! ^^


EDIT: 
Der Download-Link verweist Sie auf die Download-Plattform Softwareload.de. Dort klicken Sie auf "Zum Produkt" und wählen anschließend die Option "Vollversion kaufen" aus. Falls Sie noch nicht registriert sind, können Sie dies jetzt mit wenigen Schritten tun. Um die kostenlose Registrierung abzuschließen, klicken Sie bitte auf den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail, die Sie erhalten.

Anschließend können Sie sich mit Ihren Nutzerdaten einloggen und den Gutscheincode ChipXmasDn5G7kp2 eingeben, um die Software kostenlos zu laden. Der Gutschein ist nur über unseren Download-Link einlösbar. Unter "Meine Vollversionen" werden Ihnen dann ein Produktschlüssel und eine Seriennummer angezeigt, die Sie sich downloaden oder ausdrucken können.

Hier können Sie Ihre Software jederzeit herunterladen. Softwareload gibt Ihnen eine zweijährige Download-Garantie, so dass Sie bei Bedarf, zum Beispiel bei einem Rechnerwechsel, die "CyberLink DVD Suite 7 Centra" jederzeit erneut herunterladen können.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2009)

Klappt wunderbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehn, ob das Ding wirklich hält was es verspricht. Und wenn nich: Immer noch 60€ gespart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

ok habs jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weißt zwar nicht was ich damit anstellen kann aber jmd in meinem Freundeskreis kanns bestimmt gebrauchen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Hier Youtube Video


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich fühl mich so verarscht..

Wollte für meine Schwestern gerade nen Notebook kaufen, aufeinmal gibt es dieses nichtmehr im Sortiment (Gestern war es noch da). 
Jetzt ist der billigste Anbieter dafür bei 599&#8364;(100&#8364; mehr). Grml..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Der Weihnachtsmann muss auch Geschenke haben, da seine fabrik pleite ist sind wegen der wirtschaftskrise, muss er sie nun kaufen anstatt zu bauen.. und er braucht bilige Laptops... und alle Laptops gekauft die du gerne haben möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja egal.

Was hällt ihr von diesen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI Megabook CX600-T4243VHP [inkl. Win7 Gutschein]
 TOSHIBA Satellite L500D-13H

Bei notebooksbilliger.de suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur online bereich. Keine aufwändigen Spiele


Wenn ich gerade richtig gucke,gibts bei notebooksbilliger noch eininge    XFX 1024MB 5850 Black Edition PCIe und    Force3D 1024MB 5870 PCIe auf lauger. Jeweils für 349,99 EUR bzw 419,99 EUR ^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

So, ich lad auch gerade die DVD Suite runter, aber der Download ist lahm (300KB/s).

Heute Mittag wird zu Ende gelötet und zusammengebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darauf freu ich mich schon, endlich mal das Teil vollendet zu sehen. Seit Wochen liegen überall die Einzelteile herum.


----------



## Xerivor (12. Dezember 2009)

lahm 300kb/s *hust* ich download wenn es hoch kommt mit 50kb/s -.-


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

okay, das ist übel...


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2009)

_Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen DVD-Player? Soll einfach nur Filme abspielen..kein Schnickschnack :] Preiswert wäre gut (+-50€) - soll nur für meinen kleinen Bruder sein (Laura´s Stern , Lars der kleine Eisbär usw.) schaut er (Naja..was auch sonst mit 4 Jahren :X..)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Willst du mir sagen das dein Kleiner Burder mit 4 Schon Fernseher im Zimmer hat?


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2009)

_Da einer über war , ja - wieso auch nicht? Wenn er Abends zum einschlafen nen Film schaut?_


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> lahm 300kb/s *hust* ich download wenn es hoch kommt mit 50kb/s -.-


Ich hab mit vollen 600 bis 700kb/s geladen(DSL 6000) Oo.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie zum Beispiel Rambo, The Mist oder 30 Days of Night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da einer über war , ja - wieso auch nicht? Wenn er Abends zum einschlafen nen Film schaut?_


So lange es keine "Heisse Frauen XXX" sind^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2009)

_..._


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

na, mit 4 wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gehts nochmal ans basteln!!


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Dezember 2009)

Heißt Pfeilfundamente auf english eigendlich arrow foundations, oder gibt es ein anderes Wort dafür? ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2009)

Edit : Ok, geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich nehme an dass es arrow foundations heisst, aber irgendwie klingt das auch zu wörtlich übersetzt...
Aber es gibt genug Treffer bei Google, daher scheint es das wohl zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.arrowfoundation.com/


----------



## Rethelion (12. Dezember 2009)

Macht von euch jmd an dem Aion-Gewinnspiel hier auf buffed.de mit?
Ist das normal das man diese Buchstaben mit jedem reload bekommt?


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd gerne mitmachen, nur hab ich echt keine Ahnung was da fürn Wort rauskommt :>


----------



## Rethelion (12. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mitmachen, nur hab ich echt keine Ahnung was da fürn Wort rauskommt :>



Das Wort ist einfach, google mal nach der Hauptstadt der Asmodier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist dachte man muss die Buchstaben erst mal suchen; ich hab nur 11x F5 gehämmert und hatte alle^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Macht von euch jmd an dem Aion-Gewinnspiel hier auf buffed.de mit?
> Ist das normal das man diese Buchstaben mit jedem reload bekommt?



Ja ich mach mit. Das Wort hab ich auch schon. Sollte ich gewinnen, hab ich Aion zweimal. Die Buchstaben kommen wohl bei jedem Request random.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das Wort ist einfach, google mal nach der Hauptstadt der Asmodier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach die Hauptstadt der Asmodier heißt auch so? Hab Aion nur angespielt und nur die andere Haupstadt gesehen ;-)

Bin über den Namen von einem alten Spiel auf die Lösung gekommen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

gleich gibts ein Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gleich gibts ein Update
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit so einem Teil drücke ich alle paar Sekunden auf F5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni20pazoLp8


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2009)

Homer Simpson lässt grüßen.


----------



## Xerivor (12. Dezember 2009)

Mit seinem Internet Laden..


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion dann mach ich es diesmal anders: Update ist da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich will HD Qualität!  

Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht richtig genial aus.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Dezember 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gute Bilder gibts morgen, aber mit Videos ist jetzt wahrscheinlich schluss. Man hat ja alles gesehen was es zu sehen gibt an bewegten Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (12. Dezember 2009)

Weiß wer was "to be with you" im deutschen Sinne heißt/bedeuted?


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd es 'Mit dir zusammen zu sein' übersetzten.

Der Fader sieht super aus, ist auch gut eingestellt finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Dezember 2009)

D'oh... gehts mir dreckig. >_>
Glaub das letzte Bier war schon alt oder so, seit ich aufgestanden bin versucht mein Verdauungstrakt alles rauszubekommen, was drin ist. Egal wie. X.x


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann net mehr vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Dezember 2009)

Langsam glaube ich mein PC will mich echt verarschen...
Der will einfach nicht den Nvidia Treiber für meine GT220 nicht wirklich akzeptieren und haut mir entweder nen Bluescreen (BCCode 116) rein oder startet zwar hat dann aber irgendeinen Fehler 43 und schaltet die GraKa ab...

Wenn ich aber die Treiber deinstalliere und die Win7 Standard Treiber laufen lasse funktionierts (natürlich aber auch nur als 'Standard VGA-Grafikkarte')...


----------



## Klos1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Klingt nach ner defekten Graka.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Gewinn bei Alternate heute ist ja mal geil :O


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

so, die OrangeBOX ist fertig, die Bilder sind fertig, ich bin fertig.


Bin gerade dabei, das Zeug hochzuladen.



Für euch bedeutet das jetzt: Votet für das tollste Case (kleiner Tipp - das Tollste kommt von "JustMe2p"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Der Gewinn bei Alternate heute ist ja mal geil :O


Find ich auch. ich hof ich Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weiß eigentlich einer wann man dann benachrichtigt wird???


----------



## Shefanix (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal auf die finalen Bilder gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Frage, wann man benachrichtigt wird. Ich denke sobald die den Gewinner gezogen haben, was bestimmt nicht direkt am nächsten Tag ist. Zumindest ist das bei Mindfactory so :>


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

edit: Falscher Thread, huupsi.


Bilder sind gleich da.


edit: Bilder sind da!!


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2009)

Sieht hammer aus, tolle Bilder und ein geiles Case 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Stimme ist dir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2009)

Scheiss ist das Hässlich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne sieht TOP AUS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Dezember 2009)

muss dir auch ein großes lob geben Asoriel


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2009)

_Wirklich gut geworden ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2009)

Jep ist richtig gut gewordne, tolle Bilder, aber was mich stört sind die Kabel, die sehen etwas unordentlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2009)

Soramac weiss du wie schwer das ist so was Schön zu Verkabeln? und ich finde Asoriel hat es Top gemacht. Ich Persönlich hasse beim Pc Bau das ganze zeug zu Verkabeln... ich brauch meistens 20-40 Minuten nur bist die Kable schön sind. xD


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, das Problem ist, dass das Netzteil oben eingebaut ist bei dem Gehäuse. Von daher hängt das meiste so nach unten halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Netzteil unten eingebaut ist, sieht man meistens nur, wenn man es gut verlegt den ATX Strang, wenn man das so nennt, also das Kabel fürs Mainboard liegen.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2009)

_Ich krieg mich grad nichtmehr ein.. :X

Danke Sora :-)




Auch lustig : Klick mich!



_


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Dezember 2009)

oh tolle hoden größe 44 x3

Wohui schaut mal bei amazon in uk sind die preise aber ganz unten O_O
Left 4 dead 2,  für 19,99 pfund  (umgerechnet 21&#8364; irgendwas) hab ich mir gleich mal bestellt
Borderlands auch 19pfund 99
Dragon age origins 19,99
ps3 spiele auch, brutal legend 18pfund .....

Irgendwie kosten da alle spiele grad die hälfte O_o
Weiß wer wie des kommt? des is ja traumhaft


----------



## Klos1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geiles Gehäuse

Wo kann ich da jetzt voten? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke Jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klos vorraussichtlich morgen startet das Voting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse Deutschland, ich hasse Deutschland..


warum kriegen wir im DE iTunes Store nicht die Apps die es in US gibt oder HD Filme im DE Store?

Ich drück auf US Store, wow es gibt HD Filme im DE Store aber nicht.. WIESO

Warum ist auch alles so teuer im Deutschland Apple / iTunes Store  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein Wahres Wort! Wie so kann ich beim PS Stor keine HD Filme Mieten/Herunterladen? wie so kann man das nur in Deutschland? Wie so ist bei uns Cod 6 Cut ob wohl ich nicht in Deutschland wohne? wie so konnte ich bei Alternate nicht Windows 7 (weiss nicht mehr genau) für 50€ kaufen? wie so war das nur für deutsche Kunden?

Könnte Stunden so weiter machen.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2009)

_Whoa..nice.. : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

taugt!


----------



## Qonix (14. Dezember 2009)

eine krasse Veränderung

zum viel Besseren würd ich mal sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2009)

_Das in solchen Foren immer Bilder von meinem Zimmer auftauchen müssen..



..schön wär´s.. -.-_


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Dezember 2009)

da kann man neidisch werden ... 

lediglich die gekachelte glaswand find ich nicht so gelungen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

jap, das hab ich auch gedacht. Aber da kann man schnell ein Regal davor stellen oder nen Vorhang aufhängen, das ist ja zum Glück kein Problem.



edit: Ich wollte schon immer mal an meinem PC den Unterschied zwischen PCIe 1.0/2.0 bzw. 2.0 x16/2.0x8 sehen. Hab eben mal getestet. Ich möchte behaupten, dass die GTX275 nicht unbedingt die schwächste Karte ist, und trotzdem ist PCIe 2.0 x16 satte ~0,1% schneller. 

Ergo: Selbst bei (mehr oder weniger) aktuellen Grafikkarten ist es vollkommen wuppe ob PCIe 2.0 oder PCIe 1.0.

Beweisbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte das relevante [SCORE:] in der jeweils obersten Zeile.


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2009)

Warum nicht eine E-Mail bei GMX mit .de, wenn es sogar mit com viel besser ist?


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Me.com > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt aber trotzdem recht interessant der Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Asoriel, interessantes Ergebniss... ich hätte da einen größeren Unterschied erwartet.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

ja, ich auch. Weil ich das aber eben schon immer mal wissen wollte hab ich es getestet, mit interessantem Ergebnis wie ich finde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner defekten Graka.



Wie gesagt, das Problem ist, wenn ich die Windoof Standard VGA Grafiktreiber laufen lasse, funktioniert alles, also er startet anständig und ich bin drin... wenn die Graka kaputt wäre, müsste es dann doch auch nicht laufen oder?

Beim nächsten mal bezahle ich direkt was damit mir irgendein diplomierter Techniker sowas einbaut und Treiber installiert etc.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mal ein Wahres Wort! Wie so kann ich beim PS Stor keine HD Filme Mieten/Herunterladen? wie so kann man das nur in Deutschland?


Politische Gründe...da hat Deutschland einfach Verträge mit dem Betreiber, bzw. die "Einfuhrbestimmungen" sind anders


> Wie so ist bei uns Cod 6 Cut ob wohl ich nicht in Deutschland wohne?


Wieder die Sache mit der Größe:
Deutschland hat 80 Millionen Einwohner, Schweiz und Österreich zusammen rund 16 Millionen, alle haben sie die "Haupsprache" Deutsch...wieso sollte man sich für die kleinen Märkte die Mühe einer weiteren Lokalisierung machen...ganz zu schweigen davon dass man in Amiland eh nur "Germany" kennt...Switzerland ist ne Provinz die Taschenmesser macht (sozusagen)



> wie so konnte ich bei Alternate nicht Windows 7 (weiss nicht mehr genau) für 50€ kaufen? wie so war das nur für deutsche Kunden?


Das liegt daran, dass Microsoft ausschließlich länderspezifisch die 50€-Lizenzen verteilt hat...deutsche Läden hatten welche für deutsche Kunden etc...die Schweiz hatte sicher auch welche, wenn auch nicht so "viele" wie Deutschland


Zum Thema Amazon.co.uk: Das war schon immer so...in Deutschland sind die Spiele einfach immer viel teurer als irgendwo sonst.

Ahjo...Sebis Mainboard ist angekommen, ich suche jetzt also verzweifelt nach einer PCI-E-Grafikkarte die ich bei mir einbauen kann...neeeeed^^


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

das video ist geil xD

"Knick and Push Funktion" - "Wie Geil ist das Denn"


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Video auf youtube EVER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Per Drag&Drop in die Asspocket ^^
Echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Video von Fala ist genial. Und Kyra bekommt gleich Haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fala, ich würd dir ja meine 9800GT anbieten, nur leider will ich ja eine HD5850 haben die im Moment ja nicht lieferbar sind :/


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Morgen willste eh wieder ne PS3 odern Handy. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Den Gedanken mit der PS3 hab ich seit heut morgen wieder drinne gehabt. Und am Wochende wollt ich mir für ~200€ Fassbier kaufen und dann Party machen. Da war ich zwar nicht nüchtern, aber der Gedanke sein Geld so zu verbraten hat schon was :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Politische Gründe...da hat Deutschland einfach Verträge mit dem Betreiber, bzw. die "Einfuhrbestimmungen" sind anders
> 
> *ich hasse Politik. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Den Gedanken mit der PS3 hab ich seit heut morgen wieder drinne gehabt. Und am Wochende wollt ich mir für ~200€ Fassbier kaufen und dann Party machen. Da war ich zwar nicht nüchtern, aber der Gedanke sein Geld so zu verbraten hat schon was :>



omg xD

lieber ps3 ^^ da hast immer was von...das Fass bier is fix leer und wenn du pech hast säufst du zu viel und reierst alles raus ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Den Gedanken mit der PS3 hab ich seit heut morgen wieder drinne gehabt. Und am Wochende wollt ich mir für ~200€ Fassbier kaufen und dann Party machen. Da war ich zwar nicht nüchtern, aber der Gedanke sein Geld so zu verbraten hat schon was :>


DAS wär mal ne gute Idee gewesen. ;D
Vorausgesetzt du kaufst das richtige Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich mich am Wochende übergeben hat, ist der Gedanke wohl wörtlich mit "rausgeflogen". Zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, den Gedanken später nochmals gehabt zu haben. 

Bei der PS3 würd ich mir dann doch einen neuen Bildschirm/Fernseher kaufen müssen. Wenn ich mir das so anchaue... 22" sind schon ziemlich klein. Ein Kumpel von mir hat den hier *Klick* und da machts einfach Spaß dran PS3 zu zocken :>

Edit: Naja, das "richtige" gibt es bei Bier nicht. Ich finde da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Kenn ich ähnlich... bin Sonntag Morgen gegen halb 5 etwas schwankend zuhause angekommen und nachm Aufstehen war meine erste Aktion die Schüssel zu umarmen. Kam aber wohl net vom Alk, hab mir anscheinend irgendwann, irgendwo, irgendwas eingefangen... :/


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

wenn du aus bayern kommst nimm kein Oettinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm Augustiner oder Tegernseer (wird das so geschrieben O.o)

Andere frage, habe mal von 2 US projekten gehört, wo man mit schlechtem PC per Stream (so ne art VNC im browser) bald auf maximal auflösung mit höchstem detail zocken kann...weis die Namen nur grade nichtmehr...hat die grad wer im kopf?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei der PS3 würd ich mir dann doch einen neuen Bildschirm/Fernseher kaufen müssen. Wenn ich mir das so anchaue... 22" sind schon ziemlich klein. Ein Kumpel von mir hat den hier *Klick* und da machts einfach Spaß dran PS3 zu zocken :>



Ich hab als die PS3 raus kam auch keinen HD Fernseher geschweige einen Voll HD gehabt,ich hab sie dann an einen Monitor angeschlossen 22 Zoll, und wenn du Voll im spiel bist merkst du keinen unterschieden, weil dann ist die Grösse Egal.. und Voll HD brauchst du auch nicht Wirklich.. alls was du drauf achten musst ist das dein Monitor HDCP Unterschtützt.


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

ah hab die pages gefunden ne runde google hilft doch echt immer ^^

http://musegames.com/news/industry-update/industry-update-2/ das gefunden werde mich ma bei allen umschauen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> wenn du aus bayern kommst nimm kein Oettinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oetti geht eh gar net.
Wir hatten am Samstag 5.0, Eibauer schwarz, Radeberger und Becks.
Hab eigentlich nur Eibauer und 5.0 getrunken. War einfach das beste davon. ;D
Sonst Köstritzer schwarz und Schwarzer Steiger <3


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben am Samstag auf Sonntag knapp 200 Liter Veltins vom Fass weggehauen. Ist auch das was ich am häufigsten trinke. Sonst halt noch Braumeister, Herforder und Becks. Oettinger nur wenn ich schon nicht mehr mitbekomme was ich da trinke :>


Ich glaube, ich werd mich bis nächstes Jahr Weihnachten noch nicht entschieden haben was ich mir kaufe :/


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

Jaja Oettinger...schon das Bier war scheiße. Das sag ich als Schwabe, ist immerhin unser Ministerpräsident.

Ich persönlich trink am liebsten bayrisches Bier, nämlich Erdinger Weißbier. Ganz selten auch mal ein Eisbock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anderes Thema: 180€ Budget. Logitech Z-2300 und Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion oder bessere Boxen? 2.1 soll es werden, für 5.1 taugt der Raum nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel für das Geld würde ich mir eine G35 kaufen....


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2009)

_Laut Luxx-Forum sind schon Sennheiser Headset´s vorhanden.. ;-)

@Asoriel : Ich würd das erste nehmen :]_


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2009)

Warum dann für ein 2.1 Boxen ein so überdimensionierte Soundkarte?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel, ich rate dir von Logitech in dem Segment ab. Hab mich die letzten Tage reingelesen, und so toll sollen die nicht sein. Wenn du Musik hören willst: Edifier S530 + ASUS Xonar DX 7.1. Das wäre auch das, was ich mir kaufen würde.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Dezember 2009)

Soa, hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zu R.U.S.E:
Das Game macht echt FUN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anfangs ist es zwar etwas schwierig wenn man sich noch nicht auskennt, und es gibt ja keinen Singleplayer oder Tutorial in der Beta also muss man im MP alles selbst lernen. Da hab ich dann auch wirklich jedes Spiel verloren. Aber seit ein paar Tagen(und seit ich die Deutschen spiele) gewinne ich richtig oft. Hab da eine Fiese Taktik entwickelt, die wahrscheinlich etwas unfair ist ^^
Zu Beginn nehme ich 3 Versorgungslager ein, warte bis ich etwas Geld habe und baue dann einen Flugplatz; wichtig ist dass man vorher diese Tarn-RUSE aktiviert, damit der Gegner die Gebäude nicht sieht. Dann entwickle ich Fallschirmjäger und wenns Geld reicht schicke ich 4-5Stk auf die Basis vom Gegner. Hier muss man halt auch schauen, dass es der Gegner nicht merkt und auch keine AAs aufbaut. 
Wenn die Fallschirmjäger durchkommen erobert man mit ihnen die Basis und einige Gebäude und dann stehen die Chance gut, dass man gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt spielt es sich wirklich gut und man muss teilweise schon eine Strategie entwickeln wenn man gewinnen will(manche bauen auch nur Arti. und schießen vom anderen Ende der Karte).
Leider kann man momentan nur MP spielen und die Matches sind auf 25m begrenzt; kann man als Vor- oder Nachteil sehen, mir gefällts da alle Matches schnell sind und es nicht damit endet, dass jeder bunkert. 
Die Geschwindigkeit der Einheiten nervt mich aber ein bischen, Flugzeuge sind in Ordnung, aber die Infanterie und auch Panzer schleichen immer ewigst dahin; da kann der Gegner in der Zwischenzeit 1000 Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten.
Und ich weiss nicht ob es nur mir so geht, aber ich leide immer schnell unter Geldmangel. Es dauert ja schonmal lange bis man Geld bekommt, da von den Versorgungslagern immer Lastwagen mit dem Geld losfahren und die halt auch nicht gerade schnell sind; und dann sind diese Lager begrenzt, d.h. irgendwann gibts nichts mehr.

Lustig find ich übrigens, dass, obwohl es sich hier um eine englische Beta handelt, die dt. Einheiten teilweise dt. Namen haben.
Z.B. Sturmgrenadier und Kubelwagen; und die Fusssoldaten sprechen glaub ich auch deutsch wenn man sie rumschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenns Final ist und nicht all zu viel kostet werd ichs mir vll. holen. Zwischen der Arbeit oder anderen Sachen mal 2-3 Gefechte machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch ein paar Screenshots: http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=3CMfspFz


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Also die Grafik finde ich ja mal gelungen muss ich sagen. Gibt es noch irgendwo Beta-Keys? Mich würde das auch mal interessieren, es erinnert mich schon stark an CnC muss ich sagen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir mal wer  den Zusammenbau von Alternate.de Linken oder haben die den nur im Konfigurator???


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also die Grafik finde ich ja mal gelungen muss ich sagen. Gibt es noch irgendwo Beta-Keys? Mich würde das auch mal interessieren, es erinnert mich schon stark an CnC muss ich sagen :>


Hab vor paar Tagen noch nen zweiten geschickt bekommen. Den kannste haben.


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

ich nehm auch einenf alls jemand noch einen hat ^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Wär nett wenn ich den haben könnte. Wie groß ist das Spiel denn? Also wie viel muss man runterladen?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

~2,3GB oder so. Das ganze läuft komplett über Steam.


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab vor paar Tagen noch nen zweiten geschickt bekommen. Den kannste haben.



ich nehm auch einen ^^

EDIT: ja nee jetzt wollte buffed dein einen post ned machen, und was passiert...posted trotzdem -.-


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Woah... Steam. Werds mir mal ebend laden. Vielleicht bekomm ich dann ja Lust auf CS. ^^

Edit: Hmm, CS:S 5&#8364; bei Steam. Ich glaub das kauf ich mir :>
Edit2: Mist, hab weder PayPal noch sonstwas... ClickAndBuy = normale Überweisung? Ne oder?


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Click and Buy geht auch per Überweisung, aber da dauerts ein paar Tage... Kreditkarte ist und bleibt das schnellste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie wir einfach mal keine Kreditkarte haben, weil meine Eltern der Meinung sind sowas sei unsicher. Und im Internet würden die sich schon lange nichts damit kaufen, weil ja alles unseriös ist, und man überall abgezockt wird. Man weiss ja nie wo ein Abo lauert, oder ob man überhaupt die Ware erhält...


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

ich nehm immer click and buy...die buchen dann nach 3 oder 4 tagen ab aber bei steam is das spiel sofort da ^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich auch Click & Buy machen? Ich muss ja immer alles selbst zahlen. Also von meinem Girokonto aus. Würd mich mal interessieren :>


----------



## Rethelion (14. Dezember 2009)

Toll jetzt bin ich RUSE-süchtig; ständig sag ich mir noch ein Gefecht, noch ein Gefecht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Click and Buy geht auch per Überweisung, aber da dauerts ein paar Tage... Kreditkarte ist und bleibt das schnellste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Paypal!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie wir einfach mal keine Kreditkarte haben, weil meine Eltern der Meinung sind sowas sei unsicher. Und im Internet würden die sich schon lange nichts damit kaufen, weil ja alles unseriös ist, und man überall abgezockt wird. Man weiss ja nie wo ein Abo lauert, oder ob man überhaupt die Ware erhält...


xD, das ist alles unseriös? xD xD xD xD ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Über Kreditkarten kann man streiten. Braucht man auch nicht wirklich. Aber n Paypal-Konto einrichten ist ne Sache die man, wenn man im Internet einkaufen möchte, schon haben sollte. Es ist einfach unglaublich bequem und schnell.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie wir einfach mal keine Kreditkarte haben, weil meine Eltern der Meinung sind sowas sei unsicher. Und im Internet würden die sich schon lange nichts damit kaufen, weil ja alles unseriös ist, und man überall abgezockt wird. Man weiss ja nie wo ein Abo lauert, oder ob man überhaupt die Ware erhält...


Kenn ich... ich musste meine Mutter damals als ich mein Vaio bestellt hab auch erst ewig überreden und davon überzeugen dass man dem Sony-Shop eigentlich vertrauen kann und man kann Angst haben muss dass die einfach Geld abbuchen wenn ihnen langweilig ist... naja, Eltern eben.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135409


will sich nicht zufällig jemand damit annehmen,oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Mist, grad nen Kumpel gefunden der PayPal noch 5€ auffem Konto hat und was ist? CS:S kostet wieder 20€ :/


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Paypal kann man auch über Lastschrift nutzen, dafür muss man sein Paypalkonto nich aufladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie wir einfach mal keine Kreditkarte haben, weil meine Eltern der Meinung sind sowas sei unsicher. Und im Internet würden die sich schon lange nichts damit kaufen, weil ja alles unseriös ist, und man überall abgezockt wird. Man weiss ja nie wo ein Abo lauert, oder ob man überhaupt die Ware erhält...


Also die SebDreher.inc kann ich seit gestern empfehlen. Braucht ein bisschen bis die Ware versandt wird, aber die Ware kommt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Also, falls noch wer einen Key für R.U.S.E. hat, PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2009)

_Genau mein Geschmack : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Klos1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Auch genau deine Preisklasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Da könnte ich mich auch wohl fühlen. Dann noch eine PS3 sowie Xbox360 dazu, und die Sache wäre für mich perfekt :>


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Joah, würde mir auch gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich da mehr mit Glas machen würde und evtl. ein großes Sofa rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

wo sitzen die Freunde? auf dem Boden? >_> ich glaube das ist ein Wohnzimmer Singles.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> und evtl. ein großes Sofa rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen...nur ein Freak plant keinen Platz für Freundin/Frau/Date/Ex ein ;>


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2009)

_Damit ihr beruhigt seid.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Toll! Ein kleiner Sessel für alle Freunde *lol* 

Ein Nerd wie er im Buche steht :>


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Toll! Ein kleiner Sessel für alle Freunde *lol*
> 
> Ein Nerd wie er im Buche steht :>


Ein Hocker auf dem sonst die Füße liegen ist auch noch da ;D

Und der Teppich ist bestimmt auch bequem xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Eventuell hat er ja keine Freunde. Und falls er mal ein Date haben sollte, dann ist das praktisch für ihn, da dann die Frau praktisch dazu "gezwungen" wird sich mit ihm den Platz zu teilen 

Edit: Mit 16 darf ich mir bestimmt kein PayPal-Konto einrichten oder? Aber können tut man das dann trotzdem, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

können, dürfen, machen. Ist doch wuppe. Du kannst - sobald du eine EC-Karte hast - theoretisch komplett ohne das Wissen der Erziehungsberechtigten WoW bezahlen und auch sonst allerhand Unfug im WWW treiben. PayPal gehört da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch dazu. Ich würde wetten, dass das ohne Probleme geht.


Übrigens, jetzt gehts drum. Wenn ihr mir nen Gefallen tun wollt wisst ihr ja, für wen ihr voten dürft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=671351


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey, da dieser Thread ja dazu da ist die ganzen anderen Spam-Freds zu unterbinden, stelle ich meine Frage einfach mal hier:
Gibt es in Windows Xp eine Möglichkeit, den Startsound zu verändern? Mit Boot. etc?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Sollte es ja. In den Soundeinstellungen kann man eigene Sounds einbinden. Ich würde wetten, dass das auch für den Bootsound gilt.


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. Dezember 2009)

Ah, gut, danke @ Kyragan, hab mich dann mal ein bisschen in der Systemsteuerung umgesehen, und siehe da, gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Übrigens, jetzt gehts drum. Wenn ihr mir nen Gefallen tun wollt wisst ihr ja, für wen ihr voten dürft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss dir was sagen die Nummer 2 sieht einfach geil aus... ich nehme aber auch Schmiergelder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

nee, voted für das was euch am besten gefällt.


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2009)

Finde Asoriel seins aber immer noch am besten, wenn dazu noch eine Wasserkühlung gewesen wäre, würde es richtig geil ausehen, die Kabel noch sehr gut verlegt und dann wäre es Sicherheit Platz 1 geworden.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab schon gevotet, für Nummer 9. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat nichtmal unbedingt was mit Sympathie zu tun, sondern weils fachlich einfach gut umgesetzt ist und ich die Orangebox-Schriftzüge und das konsequente Farbkonzept einfach mach. bennys sieht zwar sau gut aus und ist fachlich brilliant, aber irgendwo fehlt mir da was "klassisch casemoddiges". Vllt. ist mir benny auch einfach nur voraus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Case von blah ist auch sau gut, aber hier ist ne Menge Hardware-Optimierung dabei. Außerdem ists mir zu viel weiß drin. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Das von flix find ich außerordentlich gut, dafür dass man in den Logs kaum was gesehen hat. Auf jeden Fall sehr innovativ. Auch Raceface's Mod is klasse, wenn nur die Front nich so unfertig wäre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingesamt wars was das angeht echt ne schwere Entscheidung. Sind echt min. 6 oder 7 sehr gute Cases dabei.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> können, dürfen, machen. Ist doch wuppe. Du kannst - sobald du eine EC-Karte hast - theoretisch komplett ohne das Wissen der Erziehungsberechtigten WoW bezahlen und auch sonst allerhand Unfug im WWW treiben. PayPal gehört da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch dazu. Ich würde wetten, dass das ohne Probleme geht.



WoW hab ich ja auch immer alles selbst gezahlt, genau wie meine ganze Hardware und das Zubehör. Ich denke ich werd mir mal ein Konto machen und schauen obs klappt :>


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

@Sora Wieder Geschmackssache. Ich für meinen Teil finde Luftkühlung viel hübscher anzusehen als Wakü. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nee, voted für das was euch am besten gefällt.



hab doch für dich abgestimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke Jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WaKü hätte ich gerne verbaut, aber das Budget hat mir hier ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich bin auch so deutlich über das angesetzte Budget hinausgeschossen und nur für Materialien bei knapp 250€ gelandet. Mit WaKü wäre das ganze in Richtung 500-600€ gegangen, das ist mir (momentan) zu viel.


Shefanix das Einrichten ist so ne Sache. Da musst du dir ein paar Tage Zeit nehmen da du warten musst, bis sie dir ein paar Cent überwiesen haben um dein Konto zu verifizieren.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2009)

_[x] JustMe2p_


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Habs grad gesehen, das die mir erst zweimal einen Betrag unter 1€ senden. Naja, mir egal... die paar Tage hab ich dann auch noch Zeit :>


----------



## Rethelion (14. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Finde Asoriel seins aber immer noch am besten, wenn dazu noch eine Wasserkühlung gewesen wäre, würde es richtig geil ausehen, die Kabel noch sehr gut verlegt und dann wäre es Sicherheit Platz 1 geworden.


Bin auch der Meinung das die Orangebox einer der besten Mods geworden ist(ohne zu schleimen); aber viele andere habe fast gar nichts an dem Asgard verändert.
Das Benny aber so viele Stimmen bekommt war glaub ich vorher schon klar. Mir persönlich gefällt der Jeanslook zwar nicht, aber die Idee ist klasse.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt schon, das Jeans-Case sieht echt aussergewöhnlich und interessant aus. Aber ins Zimmer stellen würd ich mir sowas ehrlichgesagt nicht wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher ging meine Stimme wie geplant an Nr. 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde auch dass eine schöne Luftkühlung wie bei Asoriels Orangebox cooler aussieht als eine Wasserkühlung (wie z.B. beim Jeans-Case)... farbig beleuchtete Lüfter haben einfach was :>


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein... mir gefällt kein einziges von den Mod's. Entweder bin ich einfach zu wählerisch, oder ich weiss auch nicht. Hab jetzt einfach mal für Asoriel gestimmt, obwohl ich einen Button mit "Ich finde die alle nicht toll" vermisse :/


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, das Jeans-Case sieht echt aussergewöhnlich und interessant aus. Aber ins Zimmer stellen würd ich mir sowas ehrlichgesagt nicht wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


benny hat keine Wakü. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das nur nen kleiner Topblower. Is ja auch nurn alter Celeron der da auf nem ich meine 775er System läuft.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie kühlt der dann seine in Jeans eingepackte Graka? Oo


----------



## Mikroflame (14. Dezember 2009)

War mal so frei und hab für die Box gestimmt, fand ich (bis auf die Front) am besten.


Btw, gerade tanzt mein kleiner Bruder an und erzählt paar seiner Geschichten von seiner Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lehrer: Don't speak English!" Schüler: "Aber das war Englisch." Lehrer:.: "Ups, Sorry."

Und weil die morgen nach Bremen fahren ..
Lehrer: Ach, morgen seit ihr nicht da? Juhuuuu! 6. Stunde frei!

Erinnert mich an Lehrer,die folgendes immer zu uns gesagt hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lehrer: Es mag ja sein das du recht hast, aber du hast nicht das Format mich zu kritisieren!

Lehrer: Der Lehrer beendet die Stunde! Schüler: Und der Gong? Lehrer: Zum Schüler ärgern!


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie kühlt der dann seine in Jeans eingepackte Graka? Oo


Die is soweit ich weiß nich komplett eingepackt.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem Bild siehts zumindest ziemlich komplett eingepackt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie kühlt der dann seine in Jeans eingepackte Graka? Oo


Es ist ja kein iATX ;D Der Jeansstoff liegt auf der Platine, der Kühler ist unten...er hat nicht umsonst nur Bilder von "oben" gemacht, sobald die Grafikkartenabdeckung fertig war

Meine Meinung zu den Cases ist in Blahs Thread

Und zu Raceface' "unfertiger" Front:
Das ist Industrial-Look und gewollt ;D


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Hm stimmt, da ist was dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cuI39zYSY8

Schwer das Anzuhören ohne Geisteskrank davon zu werden.

Finde die meisten Gehäuse haben ihren ganz eigenen Charm und kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen,dass es alles mal genau das selbe war..
Btw,bei Benny scheint es von unten auch nicht eingenäht zu sein.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2009)

Nur weil die Quali scheiße ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folk hör ich allerdings nur in Verbindung mit Rock oder Metal. In Extremo hat einfach die besten Dudelsackkompositionen! Und über Subway to Sallys Julia und die Räuber geht eh nix drüber. ;D


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Eluveitie ist auch sehr geil : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o :>


----------



## Xerivor (14. Dezember 2009)

wie war nochmal das Lösungswort für die Aion verlosung ;>


----------



## Magexe (14. Dezember 2009)

hab auch für Asoriel gestimmt...find das Farbkonzept passend und die Fader Idee ist einfach geil...
Das letzte mit der Abstufung ist auch fett, aber naja gute idee aber sinn dahinter? ^^


----------



## Rethelion (14. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> wie war nochmal das Lösungswort für die Aion verlosung ;>


 Pandämonium


----------



## Xerivor (14. Dezember 2009)

passt bei mir nicht fängt mit B an ~.~


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Pandämonium


Xerivor exakt *g*

m  e  l  u  B  t  g  t  f  n  i  e  s  l  m  a  

ist die Abfolge


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es gibt wohl ein neues... und ich hab auch keine Ahnung was es sein könnte.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Da steht doch drunter, wenn ihr das alte rausbekommen habt dann müsst ihr am neuen nichtmehr teilnehmen. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da steht doch drunter, wenn ihr das alte rausbekommen habt dann müsst ihr am neuen nichtmehr teilnehmen. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


Leider hab ich das alte nicht rausbekommen ;D


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2009)

Achso, dann hast du Pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das letzte Mal war Klos so nett und hat mir die Lösung verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2009)

Ne, das stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück hatte ich das erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Alle Teilnehmer, die bereits das erste Lösungswort herausgefunden haben, nehmen automatisch an der erweiterten Verlosung teil.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Na dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt... kann zwar nichts gebrauchen aber wenigstens mal probieren und dieses Gefühl des "Sieges" kosten...


----------



## Rethelion (14. Dezember 2009)

Hm, dass zweite sagt mir jetzt mal gar nichts... wo ist Niranda wenn man sie mal braucht?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2009)

So Leutchen, fast answers recommended...

Gibt es irgendein tolles Programm, was mir hilft Treiberreste restlos zu entfernen, also wirklich zu entfernen und womit auch jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht hat? Will heute den letzten verzweifelten Test machen!


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Der Samsung PS50B650 den ich ne ganze Zeit lang auch mal im Auge hatte macht ein echt gutes Bild (vor allem für den Preis)..hat jemand im Luxx-Forum gemacht (Matschgo) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So Leutchen, fast answers recommended...
> 
> Gibt es irgendein tolles Programm, was mir hilft Treiberreste restlos zu entfernen, also wirklich zu entfernen und womit auch jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht hat? Will heute den letzten verzweifelten Test machen!


http://www.chip.de/downloads/Driver-Cleaner-PE_13009243.html
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Driver-Sweeper_32400146.html

Eins davon sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Magexe (15. Dezember 2009)

hmm lecka...Nestle Choclait Chips White <33, die teile sind der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyhdorr (15. Dezember 2009)

wie findet mann hier drinne noch eine hilfreiche antwort ?

ely


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Warte doch einfach bis bei dir jemand reinschaut und post hier nicht so´n ironischen Kommentar.._


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> wie findet mann hier drinne noch eine hilfreiche antwort ?
> 
> ely


Kleiner Tipp: So nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

oder mach einen eigenen Thread mit deinem Problem auf. In so einem Plauderthread ist es (leider) so, dass eben über das aktuelle Thema diskutiert wird und Fragen oder Probleme oft untergehen.


Mein "Problem" derzeit: Teufel C200 USB inkl. Kabel und Versand für  200&#8364; oder Logitech Z-2300 für 130&#8364; inkl. Versand und ggf. noch eine Soundkarte oder ein BluRaylaufwerk...



edit: Das ist doch scheiße! Jetzt wollte ich gerade das Z-2300 mit der Fatal1ty Pro kaufen, welche es gestern noch für 60&#8364; bei HWV gab, jetzt ist der günstigste Anbieter Alternate mit 117&#8364;. Klasse!


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde keines von beiden nehmen, aber das ist ja nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Eher Logitech und eine Soundkarte oda Bluray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Painschecks, was fürn Fernseher suchst du nochmal, also Größe?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

Shefa was würdest du nehmen?

5.1 kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich - die Betonung liegt auf "Ich" - würde das Edifier S530D nehmen, und dazu, jenachdem ob die Musik hören willst + Filme gucken eine Asus Xonar, oder wenn du nur oder am meisten Spielen willst, eine X-Fi Titanium.

Edit: Bei allen Teufel-System sind keine Kabel mit dabei, nur als Randinfo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Painschkes, was fürn Fernseher suchst du nochmal, also Größe?


_50" - Deshalb die 50 im Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2009)

Painschkes wann bist du fertig mit der neuen Pc Zusammenstellung? bin gespannt was du verbessert hast.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Hab noch garnichts gemacht - werd aber sicherlich heute Abend / morgen ziemlich früh alles machen :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

Yapp, das mit Teufel weiß ich. 169&#8364; für die Boxen, 14&#8364; Versand und gleichviel für die Kabel, damit komm ich auf die oben erwähnten 200&#8364;.


Übrigens: Schande über dein Haupt Shefa!! Jetzt hast mich wieder ins grübeln gebracht, an das Edifier hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht...argh!!

edit: nein, haste doch nicht. Das Ding soll bis Weihnachten hier sein und weiß kommt nicht in die Tüte. Silber oder schwarz, aber nicht weiß. Also wirds wohl das Z-2300 mit ner Soundkarte.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Weiß.. WEIß, das ist so eine edle Farbe, wenn ich Boxen holen muss, werden es weiße sein, habe mich geärgert, das ich  mein iPhone net in Weiß genommen habe .. pff


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2009)

weiss ist irgendwie widerlich. erinnert an kühlschrank, waschmaschine, geschirrspüler ... also hausarbeit. nee. sowas muss dezent schwarz oder edel silber sein ...


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

genau so gehts mir auch.

Ist zwar kein Raucherhaushalt, aber mit der Zeit verfärbt sich das recht sicher durch irgendwas. Außerdem passts nicht zur ansonsten durch und durch schwarz/silbernen Einrichtung.

Bei nem Mac und sonst entsprechender Einrichtung okay, aber für mich => no go!


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Mir gefällt bei manchen Boxen Holz+Silber(+Schwarz) recht gut..aber nur wenn´s zB. so aussieht : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

Die sehen bis auf den runden Hochtöner gleich aus wie die Victa 700!


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Nur das das Holz schöner ist  (mMn) und sie teurer sind ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Dann hätte ich wohl Mac, dazuschreiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eben alles weiß von denen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Edifier gibts doch auch in Schwarz :?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

ja, aber nicht verfügbar und es soll ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2009)

ach danke Asoriel das wäre dich nicht nötig gewesen mir solche boxen zu Weihnachten kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde ich halt Z-2300 kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Achso, danach habe ich garnicht geschaut. 

Die weißen könnte ich bei mir auch nicht hinstellen, Tastatur, Maus, Mousepad, Gehäuse, Drucker... einfach alles ist schwarz hier :>


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs richtig im Kopf dass es die 8500GT nur für PCI-E gibt oder?
Was würdet ihr gebraucht für die zahlen? ö.O


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

na ich bin mir sicher, dass auch das Z-2300 seinen Dienst ordentlich verrichtet. Gibts halt das, mir an sich auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Fala, 20-30€ würde ich für die zahlen. Mehr aber auch wirklich nicht. Warum willst du dir son Schrott-Teil kaufen? :>

Das Z-2300 wollte ich auch zuerst, dann eines von Teufel. Nach weiterem rumlesen hab mich dann aber nur das Edifier wirklich ganz überzeugt. Muss eh noch ein Weilchen warten, weil ich ja immernoch nicht weiss was ich mir überhaupt kaufe


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Muss eh noch ein Weilchen warten, weil ich ja immernoch nicht weiss was ich mir überhaupt kaufe


Du änderst deine Meinung auch jeden Tag.


Tag 1. Heute kauf ich mir eine PS3
Tag 2. Heute kauf ich mir eine Neue Grafik Karte
Tag 3. Heute kauf ich mir eine neuen CPU+Mainboard  

Shefanix, ich finde das witzig wie du dauernd deine Meinung änderst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Was daran witzig?, würde mich nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, persönlich selber auch, wenn ich jedentag anders überlege.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub da bist du nicht der einzige. Ich bin eh im Moment total verwirrt. Weil, wie das eben so ist hört man von jeder Seite immer was anderes wie toll/schlecht das was man haben will doch ist. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich habe bei keiner einzigen der Teile die ich habe möchte, einen wirklichen Grund gefunden, weshalb ich mir das kaufen sollte, bzw. ob es mir was bringen würde.

Vielleicht fällt ja dieses Wochende die Entscheidung. :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Spars, dann hast du in 2 Jahren schonmal Kohle fürn Führerschein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Führerschein ist schon bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was daran witzig?, würde mich nerven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja er kann sich nicht entscheiden was er kaufen möchte, und ich warte auf den ersten 1 Januar, das ich mir endlich den neuen Pc zusammen basteln kann.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Hm jetzt hab ich hier ne HD5850 rumliegen, kann sie aber nicht verbauen, da kein Platz im Gehäuse -.-

WTS Wakü, 4870, CM HAF... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

Abnehmer gesucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stell dein Zeug doch im Luxx rein, das wird weggehen wie nix.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Warum willst du dein HAF verkaufen? 
Was willst für die WaKü haben? ^^

Sonst, wenn kein Platz im Gehäuse gib mir die 5850 "Übergangsweise" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Abnehmer gesucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich schon lange geplant, bin nur zu faul was einzustellen und hab mich noch nicht entschieden was ich verlangen will.^^
Genausowenig hab ich mich entschieden durch welche Teile die Wakü ersetzt wird; hab da zwar was im Auge aber da ist die Hälfte nicht verfügbar.
Bis zum Urlaub muss ichs aber hinter mich bringen.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum willst du dein HAF verkaufen?
> Was willst für die WaKü haben? ^^
> 
> Sonst, wenn kein Platz im Gehäuse gib mir die 5850 "Übergangsweise"
> ...


HAF: ich glaub das bleibt^^ 
ist zwar etwas rießig und irgendwo vibrierts, aber da ich es lackiert habe und das Lack nicht an allen Stellen perfekt ist müsst ichs eh herschenken; und da behalt ichs mir lieber
Wakü: siehe oben

Und die 5850 bring ich notfalls schon unter; hab ja noch etwas Schlauch da, dann wird die 4870 einfach ausm Kreislauf genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Du würdest dir für die 5850 doch wieder nen neuen Kühlkörper kaufen müssen oder nicht? :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2009)

So mal sehen was heute Abend die Comparetypen noch sagen -.- Langsam kotzt es mich ein wenig an...


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du würdest dir für die 5850 doch wieder nen neuen Kühlkörper kaufen müssen oder nicht? :>



Genau, und das mach ich nicht...jedenfalls keinen Wasserkühlkörper^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

ja, müsste er.

Rethelion, du wolltest doch den neuen Noctua?

Ansonsten: Megahalems!! Geiles Teil!


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Noctua? Die sind ja mal einfach nur hässlich die Dinger!

Megahalems mag ich auch nicht, Mega Shadow > all.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

naja, der Mega Shadow und der Megahalems sind ja bis auf die Farbe die selben. Für mich ist momentan der Megahalems/Mega Shadow der beste Kühler überhaupt, an den reicht so schnell nichts ran. Nur leider ist er sehr teuer...

Noctuas finde ich eigentlich nicht hässlich, nur passen sie in fast kein Farbkonzept eines PCs, und genau das ist das Problem. Hätten die optisch ansprechende Lüfter würden sie sich dumm und dämlich verdienen, weil es kaum bessere Lüfter gibt.

Dass sie aber auch gut aussehen können hat Pulsdoppler beim Contest bewiesen.

ach ja: Z-2300 ist übrigens bestellt.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Dezember 2009)

Kennt jemand ein Freeware Programm zum öffnen von .xls Dateien? Bekomme die per Mail immer so zugeschickt und kann sie nun nicht mehr öffnen :X

Edit: Ok, hab mein Excel Zeug wieder gefunden. Sollte dann wieder klappen...


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch ne Excel-Datei? OpenOffice würde mir da einfallen.


----------



## Magexe (15. Dezember 2009)

openoffice kannste alle Office dateien aufmachen


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion, du wolltest doch den neuen Noctua?


Naja ob der wirklich verbaut wird steht noch in den Sternen^^
Ebenbürtig zur Wakü wäre er ja(auch vom Preis), und soviel teurer als der Megahalems ist er dann auch nicht wenn man die Lüfter mit einberechnet.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Noctua? Die sind ja mal einfach nur hässlich die Dinger!


Hässlich...oder einfach nur edel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Grafikkarte soll übrigens der hier kommen: http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info.as...;ov=n&ovid=
Bin da auch in Testlaune und will als erster ein Review von dem bringen ^^

EDIT: 
Aber irgendwie ist das ganze schon ein bischen unsinnig; was bringt es mir/uns neue Lüfter, Kühler, Gehäuse, etc. zu verbauen wo es doch fast nichts an der Leistung ändert?
Wie beim Iphone, toll zum haben aber ohne Nutzen....
Oh Gott ich werde schwach ;D


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Freeware Programm zum öffnen von .xls Dateien? Bekomme die per Mail immer so zugeschickt und kann sie nun nicht mehr öffnen :X



Oder zu ankucken und drucken einfach den Excel Viewer verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=de


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

@Rethi Ich find VGA-Kühler irgendwie alle hässlich. passiv sind sie noch ansehnlich, aber wenn die Lüfter da so lose draufgeschraubt sind find ich das irgendwie gar net mehr schick. :/


----------



## Magexe (15. Dezember 2009)

lohnen sich die Megahalems eig. für normal zocker? ^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Shef warum ich die Graka zu kaufen überlege? Damit ich das Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 verbauen kann...halt günstig auf PCI-E umsteigen...

Aber Rethelion, was würdest du für die HD4870 wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ist der normale Kühler noch vorhanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2009)

Erste Benchmark Ergebnisse von GeForce GTX 360 und GTX 380?

[attachment=9624:fermi_bench_1.png]

ACHTUNG DAS BILD KOMMT NICHT OFFIZIELL VON NVIDIA! 

Quelle:http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/13810-erste-benchmarkergebnisse-von-geforce-gtx-360-und-gtx-380.html

Finde ich schon lustig, das kann nur ein Fake sein. xD sicher von Nvidia in die Welt gesetzt um die Leute abzuhalten eine ATI zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<h2 class="contentheading">    </h2>


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Rethi Ich find VGA-Kühler irgendwie alle hässlich. passiv sind sie noch ansehnlich, aber wenn die Lüfter da so lose draufgeschraubt sind find ich das irgendwie gar net mehr schick. :/


Naja mir gefallen die Standardkühler mit dem Plastikgehäusen eigentlich auch besser, aber da sind die Eigenschaften nicht wirklich gut.
Bei dem anderem Kühler hab ich ja was im Auge, aber ob ich das umsetzen kann, ist die Frage^^



Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber Rethelion, was würdest du für die HD4870 wollen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der normale Kühler ist noch da, ist dieser Twinlüfter von Palit. 
Aber ich würd lieber die Karte samt Wakükü verkaufen, sonst bleib ich auf dem sitzen. 
Ich schau jetzt mal dass ich alle Ersatzteile auftreibe und dann werd ich mich hinsetzen und alles auf HWLUXX einstellen

EDIT:
@SAM: Wurde nicht schon nachgewiesen, dass es sich um einen Fake handelt? Musst mal die Kommentare lesen.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Dasn Fake. Das Original is schon vor ~ner Woche aufgetaucht und irgendein trolliger Grafiker hat einfach einige Dinge weggelassen und das ganze in Nvidia-Style veröffentlicht.
War gut an den FPS-Werten der beiden Diagramme zu sehen die sich 1:1 gleichten.
Die Herkunft des ersten Diagramms lies es schon ziemlich"faky" erscheinen, aber als man dann bei der GTX380 was von 2GB GDDR5 RAM gelesen hat war klar dass es n Fake war. Das ist beim 384Bit Speicherinterface des Fermi nämlich unmöglich. :x


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

384Bit Speicherinterface? Was ist denn das? Sicher, dass das stimmt? 6*64Bit oder wie?




Magexe schrieb:


> lohnen sich die Megahalems eig. für normal zocker? ^^




Definitv nicht! Sogar wenn ich meinen Quadcore auf 4,2Ghz rennen habkühlt der Mega noch auf ~55°C mit 1.500rpm Push/Pull 1,3V, und das im Benchbetrieb. Soll heißen: Sogar selbst für einen Core2Quad oversized, da man arg viel höher eh nicht kommt wegen Boardlimitierung.

Warum man fürs Gaming einen solchen Highend-Kühler braucht ist mir schleierhaft, da reicht ein Freezer7 oder ein Freezer Xtreme, wobei anstatt dem Xtreme  eher ein Mugen, kaum teurer und deutlich besser.



edit: Rethelion so schlecht sind die Referenzkühler garnicht. Am Desktop kühlt er meine GTX275 ohne Stromsparmaßnahmen (Bug da 2 Monitore) auf 50-53°C bei lautlosen 33% Drehzahl, unter Last ist er noch nie höher als 90°C/55% gestiegen mit automatischer Regelung oder 80°C/60% von Hand geregelt. Dann hört man ihn zwar schon deutlich, aber noch im Rahmen. Beim Spielen vollkommen nebensächlich. Und am Desktop kühlt die Karte schnell wieder ab und ist still. 

Ich bin bei der GTX275 lange vor der Entscheidung gestanden ob Referenz oder Palit/Gainward. Der Palit war 5&#8364; günstiger, gefällt mir optisch aber nicht. Unter Last ist er sogar minimal lauter und die Mosfets werden wärmer, und im idle kann man die Referenzkarte von Hand auf sehr ordentliche Werte schrauben, nämlich eben die von mir gewählten 33%.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß schon. Bin auch erst von 512Bit ausgegangen, was bei den Tesla-Karten die 3GB bzw. 6GB RAM erklärt hätte. Hab nun aber mehrfach gelesen, dass es sich um n 384Bit SI handelt. Ich weiß glaub grad selbst nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll. O_o

btw den Megahalems gabs bei Conrad vor kurzem für 39,95. Bei Caseking legst für das gute Stück 25&#8364; mehr. Vllt ist das Angebot immer noch aktuell. Ich persönlich hab mir nen Mugen zugelegt weil ichs möglichst leise will und als ich bestellt hab Conrad sein Angebot noch ne draußen hatte. Am Ende scheiß ich jetz aber drauf, auf die 2°C kann ich auch gut verzichten um ehrlich zu sein. Davon abgesehen gefällt mir der Megahalems vom Design her nich, zu spacy... zu Transformers... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

das Design ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, das stimmt. Wirkt lange nicht so bullig und klotzmäßig wie der Mugen.

Mugens sind auch genial. Ich hatte damals den Mugen1 bzw. sogar noch Infinity verbaut und dann auch den Mugen2, war mit beiden sehr zufrieden und mit 2 geregelten 1.200rpm S-Flex auch leise. Den Infinity hab ich dann verkauft, da er vollkommen oversized für den kleinen E2200 war und der Mugen2 war in dem PC drin welchen ich komplett verkauft habe (Q9550, Maximus Extreme, 4870x2). Dann hab ich quasi nen komplett neuen PC aufgebaut und jetzt die 10% Rabatt bei Caseking genutzt und für ich glaube 58&#8364; den Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern gekauft.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 384Bit Speicherinterface? Was ist denn das? Sicher, dass das stimmt? 6*64Bit oder wie?



Ja, daß stimmt auf jedenfall. Das wurde gekürzt, was angesichts von DDR5-Ram aber auch legitim ist. Die Bandbreite reicht völlig.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

Ach klar, is ja DDR5...ich war irgendwie noch an DDR3 und hab mich gewundert warum die das kürzen. Dann sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

GTA IV Uncut für PS3 18 Euro...

Nützlich wärs für PC...aber so...angefickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

mach mal [/URL} aus [/quote} 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ja, tolles Angebot!


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mach mal [/URL} aus [/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

garnicht wahr! Ich habs noch gesehen als meine Antwort schon raus war!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fala wenn ich Zeit und Lust hab back ich die 8800GTS 640, da könnte unter Umständen eine "neue" Karte für dich rausspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Rethelion so schlecht sind die Referenzkühler garnicht. Am Desktop kühlt er meine GTX275 ohne Stromsparmaßnahmen (Bug da 2 Monitore) auf 50-53°C bei lautlosen 33% Drehzahl, unter Last ist er noch nie höher als 90°C/55% gestiegen mit automatischer Regelung oder 80°C/60% von Hand geregelt. Dann hört man ihn zwar schon deutlich, aber noch im Rahmen. Beim Spielen vollkommen nebensächlich. Und am Desktop kühlt die Karte schnell wieder ab und ist still.



Ich muss mal schaun wie es bei der HD5850 ist; die 4870 war im Idle nämlich noch hörbar, also habe ich 2 Scythe Slims anstatt der Standardlüfter draufgeschraubt und schon war sie leise und auch noch um fast 20°C leiser kühler.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> garnicht wahr! Ich habs noch gesehen als meine Antwort schon raus war!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Du wartest doch eh nur bis ich überwiesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schaun wie es bei der HD5850 ist; die 4870 war im Idle nämlich noch hörbar, also habe ich 2 Scythe Slims anstatt der Standardlüfter draufgeschraubt und schon war sie leise und auch noch um fast 20°C leiser.


20°C LEISER? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

unter anderem wart ich darauf, ja. Das mit der 8800GTS mach ich aber nach Lust und Laune abhängig.

Schonmal deinen Kumpels mit Haue gedroht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 20°C LEISER?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich kann Temperatur hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Kann man im K-62 wohl auch eine ordentliche WaKü reinbasteln? Bin grad am Überlegen mir vielleicht eine zu kaufen, obwohl das irgendwie auch Schwachsinn wäre, da ich mit meinem Board eh nicht wirklich OC betreiben kann :/


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

kann man, ja. Hat aber im Deckel max. Platz für nen 280er, aber das reicht eh für CPU, Board und GPU bei anständigen Teilen.


----------



## Twixst (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder zurück mit ner Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand ne gute TV Karte? Soll so um die 100&#8364; kosten. Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn sie ne gute Qualität wiedergibt. Wäre mal wieder voll nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich zwar schon ein bisschen umgeguckt, aber man weiß ja nie.

Edit: Achja, vergessen: Muss DVB-S sein


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Was soll die Karte denn für Eingängen haben?

Edit: Die hier soll ganz gut sein: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a284902.html

Sonst schau dich mal hier um: http://www.sat-ulc.eu/ulc/forumdisplay.php?f=738


----------



## Twixst (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die TV-Karte ist auf jedenfall nicht schlecht, was man von der liest.

Noch ne Frage: Jetzt brauch ich noch eine 1TB Festplatte extern. Ideen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Dezember 2009)

1TB WD Elements wär mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Twixst (15. Dezember 2009)

Ohh, die wirds sein. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2009)

So ich werd mal wieder für einige Tage verschwinden, PC ist nochmal bei Compare...


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, Kumpel schickt mir nen Link, Foto.. dachte ganz normal, klick auf den Link, dachte ich mir schon exe. Datei, beendet... und aufeinal schicke ich meinen Freunden in der MSN Liste genau die selben Links.


Ich war in World of Warcraft, aufeinmal geht ne Tastenkombi an, das sich die Spielernamen ändern, ich schau ich meinem Zwischenspeischer nach im Chat, aufeinmal der scheiß Link... wie geht denn sone kacke?; hoffe mal der Virus, falls es einer war ist weg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oh man, Kumpel schickt mir nen Link, Foto.. dachte ganz normal, klick auf den Link, dachte ich mir schon exe. Datei, beendet... und aufeinal schicke ich meinen Freunden in der MSN Liste genau die selben Links.
> 
> 
> Ich war in World of Warcraft, aufeinmal geht ne Tastenkombi an, das sich die Spielernamen ändern, ich schau ich meinem Zwischenspeischer nach im Chat, aufeinmal der scheiß Link... wie geht denn sone kacke?; hoffe mal der Virus, falls es einer war ist weg..
> ...



Hast du nicht einen Mac?
Aber egal, welches AV-Programm benutzt du und hast du die Datei noch?


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja hab Mac, bin aber grad net drauf, falls mir Windows abschmiert, ist mir das eh latte.


Antivirprogramm halt, Demo Vesion nur und Datei schon lange gelöscht und PW geändert.

Ich frage mich nur, jemand greift auf dein MSN Account ein, schickt diesen Link ohne deinem Willen an deinen Freundne in der Freundesliste, die machen das selbe und das geht so weiter.

Was hat diese Person davon?

MSN Accounts sind sowieso kostenlos und kosten deshalb keine Gebühren...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Hrrr... schön leckere Mandeln frisch vom Weihnachtsmarkt. Ab und an sind Geschwister doch zu was zu gebrauchen *mampf*


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat diese Person davon?



Da wird schon etwas anderes dahinter gesteckt haben; der Link schickt sich von selbst weiter und jeder der draufklickt lädt sich die Malware runter. Und wenn du die Datei gelöscht hast wird man wohl nie rausfinden was sie verursacht. Den Link hast du nicht zufällig noch?

Achja Demo-Version von welchem Programm?^^


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Kennt jemand nen guten Laden (Link pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) für Low/Side-Boards? Ich find im Ikea-Katalog etc. nichts -_-_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

http://www.boconcept.de/TV-_HiFi-Einheiten.aspx?ID=83652
http://www.hifi-moebel.com/tv-moebel/ 
Kennst aber bestimmt beide, nehm ich zumindest an.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

*Auf den neuen Zusammenstellungs-Thread schiel* 

Kritik pls ;D


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Link war: http://fotoarchive.fo.buffed.de/showimage....=soramac@gmx.de


Wenn ich den Link öffne kommt das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Kritik? Kannst du haben!

Bei Soundkarten könntest du dazu schreiben, das die X-Fi aufs Gaming ausgelegt sind, und die Xonar aufgrund von mangelnder EAX5 Unterstützung am besten für Film + Musik geeignet sind. Außerdem sollte man dabei auch beachten, das sich solch eine Soundkarte erst mit den richtigen Boxen lohnt, da man ja bei 30€ Boxen einfach das Geld aussem Fenster schmeißen würde wenn man sich solch eine Karte kauft.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei Soundkarten könntest du dazu schreiben, das die X-Fi aufs Gaming ausgelegt sind, und die Xonar aufgrund von mangelnder EAX5 Unterstützung am besten für Film + Musik geeignet sind. Außerdem sollte man dabei auch beachten, das sich solch eine Soundkarte erst mit den richtigen Boxen lohnt, da man ja bei 30&#8364; Boxen einfach das Geld aussem Fenster schmeißen würde wenn man sich solch eine Karte kauft.


Done ;D

Kenn mich mit Soundkarten nicht so gut aus ._.^^


Need more! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@EspCap:
fix'd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schön aus, bin gerade am durchlesen.. vorab hab ich schonmal einen kleinen Formatierungsfehler in der 550-Überschrift gefunden, da ist ein Tag zweimal zugemacht und nicht aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> [/b]Der 550€-PC[/b]


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

Also bei Boxen die um die 70-80€ wird man schon was merken, nur wird der Unterschied nicht riesengroß sein. Mein Bruder hat zum Beispiel die Z-4i hier, und als ich dem eine Xonar reingehauen habe, hat man schon einen Unterschied verspürt. 

Obwohl, die 80€ kann man stehen lassen, für den geringen Qualitativen Unterschied ist es dann doch nicht wert. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

@Sormac der Link geht nicht
@Fala: Gibts evtl. einen besseren Speicher zum verbauen? Du hast da ja überall CL9 verbaut; CL7 müsste doch auch nicht unbedingt mehr kosten.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß, deswegen habe ich ein BIld hinzugefügt, was bei dem Link passiert.

ODer willst du die Datei downloaden?


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.boconcept.de/TV-_HiFi-Einheiten.aspx?ID=83652
> http://www.hifi-moebel.com/tv-moebel/
> Kennst aber bestimmt beide, nehm ich zumindest an.


_Also bei Nummer 1 sind die Preise nicht ganz so die die ich mir vorgestellt hab.. :X 

Danke trotzdem - beim 2ten schau ich grad.._


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Sormac der Link geht nicht
> @Fala: Gibts evtl. einen besseren Speicher zum verbauen? Du hast da ja überall CL9 verbaut; CL7 müsste doch auch nicht unbedingt mehr kosten.


Da steht nichts vom CL9...den Ripjaw gibts für 2 Euro mehr als CL7...kann ich gern noch dazuschreiben ;D

@Shefa:
Ich hab das Z-4 hier stehen und es ist schon eine durchaus andere Dimension als ein 30€-System ;D...und ich hab 70 Euro dafür gezahlt.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

_Sowas oder sowas - nur billiger und am besten in Holzfarben..oder weiß.._


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deswegen habe ich ein BIld hinzugefügt, was bei dem Link passiert.
> 
> ODer willst du die Datei downloaden?



Hatte ich eigentlich vor, dann kann ich dir sagen was das für eine Datei ist.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Doppelposts sind uncool^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Hast du ICQ oder MSN ?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sowas oder sowas - nur billiger und am besten in Holzfarben..oder weiß.._



Kleine Frage: Hast du bei dir in der Nähe eine Tischlerei? Die machen dir meist am preisgünstigen genau das, was du brauchst. Das Lowboard von meinem Vater haben wir auch extra anfertigen lassen. Das war auch nicht allzu teuer wenn ich mich Recht erinnere.

Edit: Fala, ich wollte damit eigentlich deutlich machen, das man unter 80&#8364; auch schon durch eine bessere Soundkarte Unterschiede merkt, auch wenn diese gering sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

Ganz  komishc, der Link schickt jetzt einen zu einer Flirt Seite oda so... versteh das garnicht.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hast du ICQ oder MSN ?


ICQ: 304954266

Kannst mir den Link aber auch per PN schicken.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Hast du bei dir in der Nähe eine Tischlerei? Die machen dir meist am preisgünstigen genau das, was du brauchst. Das Lowboard von meinem Vater haben wir auch extra anfertigen lassen. Das war auch nicht allzu teuer wenn ich mich Recht erinnere.


_Hm - das wäre auch ne Idee..aber eigentlich hätte ich schon lieber eins "von der Stange" - die gefallen mir schon recht gut..aber für 800 Tacken krieg ich nen Beamer+Leinwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-Power-Mac-G5-leer...=item5ad5a55450


Cooles Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2009)

Hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da sieht man mal wie lange der Mac Pro schon gleich aussieht... das Gehäuse sieht heute noch (fast) genauso aus. Aber nachdem jetzt die i7 iMacs rausgekommen sind ist es eh nur ne Frage der Zeit bis da mal was neues kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2009)

Fala, kleine Anmerkung: Im Stick hast du den Mugen 2 Rev. B mit verbaut, dort steht aber nur Mugen Rev. B.
Könnte für Verwirrung sorgen, einfach mal noch ne 2 dranhängen. Müsste beim 750€ PC gewesen sein.


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Dezember 2009)

ich post das mal hier alternativ müsste ich einen fred aufmachen
ich will mir jetz n pc bei alternate bauen und das hier is rausgekommen

http://www.alternate.de/html/tu.html?sc=-387382639

seht ihr etwas was garnicht zusammen geht und n no go ist oder irgendwelche fehler?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Dezember 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> ich post das mal hier alternativ müsste ich einen fred aufmachen
> ich will mir jetz n pc bei alternate bauen und das hier is rausgekommen
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/tu.html?sc=-387382639
> ...


Ich gehs mal von oben nach unten durch:

*Asus Triton 77: Von dem würd ich dir abraten; nimm da lieber etwas in der Richtung Mugen2.
Willst du den Prozessor einfach nur kühlen oder planst du auch zu übertakten? Sonst gäbe es da auch noch den Megahalems.

*GIGABYTE GV-N295-18I-B:
Die Grafikkarte ist P/L-technisch einfach nicht mehr empfehlenswert; greif da lieber zu einer HD5870, wenn du unbedingt soviel Leistung brauchst.
Die kostet weniger, ist dafür fast genauso gut; nur momentan schlecht verfügbar.

*Intel® Core™2 Quad Prozessor Q9550/Asus P5E3 PRO:
Da muss dir jemand anders helfen, mit Intel kenne ich mich nicht so ganz aus; bin aber am überlegen ob hier ein i5 nicht besser wäre.

*Corsair CMPSU-750TX:
qualitativ nicht schlecht; wenn du aber von der GT295 weggehst, brauchst du kein so großes NT; 500-600W reichen da

*Maxtor STM31000528AS 1 TB:
statt der Maxtor würde ich eine Samsung F3 nehmen, da die schneller und auch leiser ist. 
Hier kannst du entweder 1x1TB nehmen oder wenn du mehr Leistung willst 2x500GB im Raid0(aber auch mehr risiko)

Bevor du bestellst würde ich noch die Meinung der anderen abwarten, besonders beim Prozessor. Und dann würde ich mal schaun ob du die Teile nicht evlt. woanders günstiger bekommst, z.B. bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Dezember 2009)

ich hab keine ahnung und ich will 60 raid fps soll nur in der preiskategorie bleiben und nicht viel schwerer zu verstehn.
ich geb offen zu das ich den pc hauptsächlich für wow zum raiden nutzen werde und mir ist es nur wichtig über die marke-ultimate ca 40-60fps im raid mit addons zu schaffen

edit gestern 80 euro headset gekauft das nur für bluescreens sorgt(medusa 5.1 nx usb)  weiss jemand der das hat was da hilft zufällig?
und kann man es noch bei saturn umtauschen wenn nur die äusserste verpackung beschädigt ist?


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2009)

1400 Euro für die Kiste? Niemals.
Der Kühler ist miserabel
Die Grafikkarte veraltet und zu teuer
Der Prozessor für den Preis zu schwach
Das Netzteil mehr oder weniger overpowered
Das Gehäuse ist okay, würde aber ein Xigmatek Midgard nehmen
Der Brenner ist überteuert, da bekommt man ja fast Blu-Ray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mainboard ist...Mittelmaß *hust*
Die Festplatte kein wirklich renommierter Hersteller
Und zu viel RAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammengestellt auf www.hardwareversand.de

Was du damit nicht spielen kannst, gibt es nicht. Und ALLES ist neueste Generation ;D
Worüber man sich allerdings streiten kann ist der Nutzen einer solchen Kiste ;D


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

@Fala: Das mit dem nutzen seh ich genauso...ausser derjenige benutzt viel 3D programme oder Bildbearbeitungs Programme ala Photoshop mit großen Bilder (im bereich von G, oder halt sowas wie Illustrator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zum zocken würde ich sagen schon fast oversized oder?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> @Fala: Das mit dem nutzen seh ich genauso...ausser derjenige benutzt viel 3D programme oder Bildbearbeitungs Programme ala Photoshop mit großen Bilder (im bereich von G, oder halt sowas wie Illustrator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder man lässt viele virtuelle Maschinen gleichzeitig auf dem Rechner laufen die alle großzügig mit RAM versorgt werden wollen, auch dann ist viel RAM nicht verkehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Oder man lässt viele virtuelle Maschinen gleichzeitig auf dem Rechner laufen die alle großzügig mit RAM versorgt werden wollen, auch dann ist viel RAM nicht verkehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und der sinn dahinter? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand >>>RAM<<< gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> und der sinn dahinter? ^^



Naja, z.B. auf meinem aktuellen Rechner hab ich 8GB RAM, darauf laufen für die Arbeit ein Win2003 und ein XP mit je 2GB RAM die jeweils eine VPN Verbindung aufbauen, dann noch eine Linux und OpenBSD Tesmaschine mit je 1GB RAM und das Win7 Hostsystem ist über die restliche 2GB auch froh wenn ich dort auch noch was mache. Wahlweise kommen dann ab und an auch noch Testmaschinen für kurzfristige Tests dazu..alles in allem sind mir die 8GB jetzt schon zu wenig ^^


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hat jemand >>>RAM<<< gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*... im Corsair-Shop für satte 1349,99 US-Dollar!! leicht erm teuer und unnütz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> und der sinn dahinter? ^^



Man kann mehrere Betriebsysteme zur gleichen Zeit laufen lassen ohne ständig den PC wechseln oder neu booten zu müssen. 
Und da gibts zig Tausend Anwendungsmöglichkeiten:
*verdächte Dateien testen
*Programme die nur unter einem bestimmten OS funktionieren zum laufen bringen
*Server aufsetzen
*....

Also ich habs da schon geschafft meine 4GB voll auszunutzen.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Und selbst das ist wieder nur ne Sache für Enthusiasten und Nerds wie uns. Erzähl mal Fräulein Müller, die neuen PC zum Surfen und gelegentlich Sims 3 spielen haben möchte, dass es voll sinnvoll wär so viel RAM zu haben damit sie mehrere OS laufen lassen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für 90% der User, wenn nicht mehr sind mehr als 4GB einfach useless.


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

hmm stimmt auch wieder...
Server aufsetzen...hmm das wäre eig. auch ma ne idee auf nem anderen OS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Was passiert eigtl wenn ich 2 verschiedene Grafikkarten auf mein Board stecke? Z.B. 4870 und 5850?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Also funktionieren sollte das eigentlich. Zumindest weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung das es mit nVidia klappt. Wie das bei ATI ist weiss ich nicht so genau :>


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also funktionieren sollte das eigentlich. Zumindest weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung das es mit nVidia klappt. Wie das bei ATI ist weiss ich nicht so genau :>



Aber was funktioniert dann? Hab ich dann Crossfire? Muss ich die Karten mit ner Bridge verbinden? Läuft vll nur eine der beiden Karten?^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube du musst die Karten schon mit ner Bridge verbinden. Ich hab das halt damals so gehabt, das ich zwei GTX275, eine GTX260 und meine 9800GT hatte. Die 9800GT hat PhysX berechnet, die GTX260 das Bild ausgegeben, und die andern beiden haben einfach nur gerechnet. Die obersten drei waren mit ner SLI-Brücke verbunden. Also geklappt hats.

Aber ob das auch mit ATI geht... keine Ahnung :>


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Aber was funktioniert dann? Hab ich dann Crossfire? Muss ich die Karten mit ner Bridge verbinden? Läuft vll nur eine der beiden Karten?^^


Ohne Bridge läuft nur eine. Eine Karte als PhysiX-Karte laufen lassen fällt ja flach. ;D
Theoretisch sollte es möglich sein zwei unterschiedliche Karten per CF laufen zu lassen. Frag mich nur, ob das generationenübergreifend geht. Selbst wenn wirst du imo keine Dx11-Inhalte sehen können, weil die 4870 nunmal kein Dx11 kann und bei CF/SLI/Dual GPU-Karten die Bilder abwechselnd zwischen den Chips berechnet werden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ohne Bridge läuft nur eine. Eine Karte als PhysiX-Karte laufen lassen fällt ja flach. ;D
> Theoretisch sollte es möglich sein zwei unterschiedliche Karten per CF laufen zu lassen. Frag mich nur, ob das generationenübergreifend geht. Selbst wenn wirst du imo keine Dx11-Inhalte sehen können, weil die 4870 nunmal kein Dx11 kann und bei CF/SLI/Dual GPU-Karten die Bilder abwechselnd zwischen den Chips berechnet werden.



Dann würde aber die langsamere Karte auf alle Fälle die schnellere ausbremsen, da die Bilder abwechselnd berehnet werden und die schnellere dann warten müßte, oder nicht?

Bei einer 38xx und 48xx scheint es zu gehen, wird aber "offiziell" nicht unterstützt^^

http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-features/3...radeon-38503870


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

Einwand!

Bei SLI/Crossfire sollte man 2 Karten mit dem selben Chip und Takt verwenden. Ansonsten kommt es schnell zu noch mehr Kompatibilitätsproblemen als eh schon vorhanden.

Steckt man 2 Nvidia-Karten auf ein Board kann eine davon PhysX berechnen - ohne Brücke. Außerdem kann man nur ohne SLI alle DVI-Ausgänge verwenden. Bei SLI sind nur die einer Karte nutzbar.


Shefa, kleine Frage: Was war das für ein Board und NT? Aus dem Kopf fallen mir nämlich nur LGA1156 und LGA1366-Bretter ein, welche 4 PCIe-Steckplätze haben. Selbst die 790i Ultra konnten nur 3 Steckplätze mit 16 Lanes ansprechen, und auch nur 2 davon als PCIe 2.0. 
Die ganzen X58 und P55 die das können, haben mindestens einen oder sogar 2 zusätzliche NF200-Chips aufgelötet.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, da müsste ich ebend meinen Kumpel fragen, was das für ein Board war. Wir haben das aus Spaß mal auf einer Lan getestet ob seine beiden GTX275 und die GTX260 zusammen mit meiner 9800GT laufen. Und er hatte soweit ich weiss 2 Netzteile im Rechner. Was für welche, kann ich dir grad auch nicht sagen.

Aber es hat auf jeden geklappt.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

aso, ich dachte, dass das dein Board gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat er die LAN bei sich veranstaltet? Weil normal schleppt man ja keine 3Way-SLI Brücke zu ner LAN mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber schon ne tolle Sache. Wir hatten auch mal bei ner privaten Benchsession 2 4870x2 für die Power und eine GTX260 für PhysX. Dat war auf nem 780i mit übertaktetem E8600 an nem 1kW Galaxy NT. Das Beste waren aber die BallistX mit D9GKX-Chips, die auf 650Mhz CL5 bei 2,65V liefen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein Board? Soviel Geld kann ich im Leben nicht auftreiben :>

Ja, die LAN war bei ihm, und sie wird immer bei ihm sein. Großes Haus, mit jeder Mange Platz (Beide Eltern Ärzte ^^)

Er meint er hat das Board "EVGA P55 FTW 200", komischer Name... Netzteile sind 2x 625W Teile von Enermax. 

1kW Galaxy? BallistX mit D9GKX-Chips? Sagt mir alles nichts :>


----------



## Mikroflame (16. Dezember 2009)

Will sich niemand in meinem Thema für den 500&#8364; Lappy umschauen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist bald schon Weihnachten ;(


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

btw. Asoriel, bei dem Thread mit der gammel GFX...jo hast recht...warum antworte ich auch noch darauf? ^^


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne Frage.. will mir eigentlich erst im Januar einen PC zusammen schrauben, wollte allerdings eine 5850 verbauen, und habe jetzt einen lokalen PC Laden gefunden der die für 260€ verkauft. Sollte ich lieber solange warten bis die im Netz verfügbar wird, und das billiger? Bin gerade echt am überlegen, man weiß ja nicht wie die Verfügbarkeit im Januar sein wird.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde warten. 260€ sind einfach zuviel für die Karte. Die sollte normal um die 200 - 220€ kosten, wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

Enermax Galaxy, war damals eines der stärksten und hochwertigsten Netzteile. BallistX sind Rams von Crucial, welche dank den D9GKX-Chips extrem gute OC-Eigenschaften haben. Ich mein, 650Mhz bei CL5 sind krank!

Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht auf den Schlips treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das EVGA P55 FTW 200 hat zwar 4 PCIe-Steckplätze und auch einen zusätlichen NF200 für die Lanes, aber 4 Karten draufzustecken geht so trotzdem nicht. Immerhin haben die beiden GTX275 und die GTX260 einen Doppelslotkühler, somit sind alle Slots belegt und die 9800GT passt nichtmehr.

Ansonsten nettes Brett. Wäre auch in der engeren Auswahl wenn ich ein LGA1156-System aufbauen würde und müsste sich mit einem Maximus III Formula und dem P55A-UD6 um den Platz in meinem PC boxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn du bist Januar warten kannst, kannst du sicher noch bisschen warten, weil ich schätze (ACHTUNG DAS SIND MEINE SCHÄTZUNGEN) das die neue Nvidia ende Januar/Februar oder spätestens März kommen wird.


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich würde warten. 260€ sind einfach zuviel für die Karte. Die sollte normal um die 200 - 220€ kosten, wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre.



Jo eben deswegen.. . Ach hast Recht, ich warte. Zur Not Verbau ich meine derzeitige in die neue Hardware und warte bis die Graka verfügbar ist für so 220€.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

also der Preis geht je nach Modell in nem lokalen Shop in Ordnung.  Die Karten sind zwar schon ab 235€ gelistet, aber vielleicht ist es ja ein OC Modell? Weißt du das zufällig?


Würde aber auch warten. Zum einen hat ATI es hinbekommen 300.000 RV870 aufzutreiben welche in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen am Markt sein sollten. Dann ist wohl nochmal mit einem kleinen Preisfall zu rechnen.

Dass die Fermis im Januar kommen bezweifel ich. Wobei die RV870 auch schnell auf der Matte standen. Kaum gabs die ersten bestätigten Benches konnte man die Karte (theoretisch) auch schon kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht auf den Schlips treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, doch Asoriel... das passt. Man muss ja nicht zwangsweise die 9800GT nach ganz unten stecken. 9800GT in den vorletzten Slot und fertig ist, weil die ja nur einen Slot benötigt.

Edit: Ich frag mal ebend nach, ob er noch die Bilder davon hat. Dann kann ichs dir sogar beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

nene, ich glaubs dir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hätte ja nur sein können, dass es evtl. doch ein anderes Brett ist)


edit: Habt ihr gebencht? Und wenn ja, mit welchem Ram und CPU?


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also der Preis geht je nach Modell in nem lokalen Shop in Ordnung.  Die Karten sind zwar schon ab 235€ gelistet, aber vielleicht ist es ja ein OC Modell? Weißt du das zufällig?
> 
> [..]



Ist die "Standard" Version mit ner Taktrate von 725 MHz.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

weißt du welcher Hersteller?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Nein, wir haben nicht gebencht. Wir wollten einfach nur wissen ob das funktioniert. Und benchen tut er sowieso nicht, er hat mit dem Rechner halt den "Längsten" von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU war nen i7, welcher kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei seinem Geldbeutel geh ich einfach mal vom 870er aus. RAM waren 8GB und da kann ich dir auch nicht sagen welchen. Ist ja nicht mein Rechner. ^^


Edit: Ich bin erstmal weg, hab Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> weißt du welcher Hersteller?



"Sapphire"


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

ab 238€ gelistet, von daher geht der Preis in Ordnung. Von Sapphire bin ich aber prinzipiell abgeneigt, auch wenn gegen die nix spricht.


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ab 238€ gelistet, von daher geht der Preis in Ordnung. Von Sapphire bin ich aber prinzipiell abgeneigt, auch wenn gegen die nix spricht.



Okay.. ich werd das nochmal überschlafen. Ansonsten hol ich mir die morgen nach der Arbeit. Ist keine 5 Minuten mitm Auto von da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

also die Karte ist top und der Preis ist meiner Ansicht nach (bezogen auf die aktuelle Lage) in Ordnung.

Wenn du aber noch 1-2 Wochen warten willst/kannst, kannst du dir evtl. um die 30€ sparen. Ist zumindest meine Vermutung.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mit der 5850 warten. Bei Online-Händlern war die Sapphire anfangs, als noch alle verfübgar waren schon für 190 Euro zu haben. Sobald die wieder breit verfügbar sind, geht der Preis bestimmt wieder runter. 260 Schleifen für eine ATI5850 wäre mir zuviel. So toll ist die Karte dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier hatte doch irgendwer PayPal oder? Ich hab jetzt auch ein Konto und auch die Beträge die mir überwiesen wurden verifiziert. Nun hab ich eine Frage: Wenn ich z.B. bei Zack jetzt was kaufe, und dann mein PayPal-Konto angebe, buchen die das dann von meinem Bankkonto ab oder muss ich zuerst Geld auf das PayPal-Konto transferieren?


----------



## Klos1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also, bei mir belasten die meine Kreditkarte. Aber wenn es über Konto laufen soll, dann musst du doch deine Kontodaten dort einpflegen, oder musstest du das etwa nicht? Ich würde sagen, die belasten dein Bankkonto. Eingezahlt wird da nichts soweit ich weiß.

Das wäre schön: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-276100_15_0.html

Allerdings scheint das ein Fake zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst einzahlen, wenn du willst...
Also ich werde imme rgefragt vonw elchem konto die abbuchen sollen wenn ich was bestelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja, meine Kontodaten msuste ich dort angeben. Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich jetzt vorher Geld drauf einzahlen muss. Nicht das ich mir was kaufe und das dann nicht geht. ^^

Edit: Wozu gibts dann die Funktion mit dem Einzahlen wenn man es nicht muss?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

wird dir direkt vom Konto abgebucht.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das wäre echt peinlich für ATI, wenn eine Single-GPU eine ATI5970 verheizt.



Jap das wäre peinlich, aber zum Glück handelt es sich um einen Fake; musst mal die Kommentare lesen.

BTW: http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=AMD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Dann bin ich ja halbwegs beruhigt. Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob Lastschriftverfahren bei mir geht. Bei WoW hatte ich früher mal nicht genug Geld auffem Konto, die mussten dann zurück buchen und mein Vater hat irgendwas bei der Bank gemacht mit meinem Konto. Werd ich wohl mal nachfragen müssen. ^^


----------



## Magexe (16. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Wozu gibts dann die Funktion mit dem Einzahlen wenn man es nicht muss?



Ist für leute, die hinterher die konto daten dort löschen, ist sicherer.
Weil wenn der Account gehackt werden sollte sind die daten trotzdem noch drin, ist halt ein sicherheitsrisiko


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_@Asoriel : Hier gibts ne Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series für 74,99€ - bei Geizhals gehts ab 102€_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

wow, danke für den Link! Genau die hab ich gesucht!


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_Kein Problem..auch nur durch den Schnäppchen-Thread im Luxx entdeckt :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Uih, da überleg ich glatt auch grad mir die zu bestellen. Danke, paini... ^^


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_Für euch nur das Beste <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch das Geld dafür gibst, damit ich mir eine kaufen kann sag ich auch danke. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich der Schnäppchen-Thread im Luxx? Ich find den da einfach nicht.

Kyra, von wem willst du das Geld haben? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Mir egal vom wem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kauf dir was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Schnäppchen-Thread im Luxx? Ich find den da einfach nicht.


_Hier ist er :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2009)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=561117

edit: zu langsam...


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_MUAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_Irgendwie gefallen mir die Boxen..nur der Preis ist nicht so ansprechend _


----------



## Soramac (16. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt sowieso überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag kein Holz. Ich habs gern schlicht, geradlinig, unauffällig und einfarbig. Wobei ich dort schwarz allem vorziehe.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_Aufjeden Fall hübscher als sowas hier.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Das is war.

Edit: Sowas is schick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2009)

_Gnah..ne..viel zu Schmal :X

Erstmal schauen was in mein Zimmer passt..will mir ja die Wände nicht wegdröhnen.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So soll´s dann aussehen.. :X


Lampe,Vorhang,Couch sind vorhanden..naja..mal schauen :-)

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

was bei euch alles ins Zimmer passt? O.o erstaunlich....


----------



## Nebola (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein Rechner soll ankommen :O

In mein Zimmer pass nen Bett, Schrank (2Türen o.O), nen kleiner Schrank mit Crap drin, nen Fernseh Schrank (wieso habe ich soviele Schränke :X), und nen Schreibtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (16. Dezember 2009)

Nabend,
eine Frage, ich brauche ein DVI - HDMI Adapterkabel, meine Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT hat einen DVI-I (Dual-Link) Ausgang (laut Wikipedia), jetzt meine Frage, würde das mit diesem Adapter funktionieren?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie genau komme ich zu meinem Speicherabbild bei XP wenn ich einen Bluescreen hatte?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wie genau komme ich zu meinem Speicherabbild bei XP wenn ich einen Bluescreen hatte?



Müßte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, unter:

C:\Windows\Minidump

zu finden sein.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

painschkes irgendwie vermiss ich in deinem Zimmer die Schränke und evtl. nen Tisch, da sind ja garkeine Ablagemöglichkeiten?!

Ansonsten ist so ein Zimmer natürlich nicht die schlechteste Grundlage für ein kleines Heimkino, da schauts bei mir leider ganz anders aus.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab voll das verkorkste Zimmer. Wegen meiner Dachschräge kann ich mir das nicht so einrichten wie es es gern hätte :/

Und, nach knapp einem ­¾Jahr hab ich mich mal mit meinem Monitor ein bisschen beschäftigt, und jetzt erst gemerkt das ich mit der "f-Engine" Taste an meinem Bildschirm Filme und Spiele in viel besseren Farben genießen kann...


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Dezember 2009)

haha,wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt..

schaut mal nach Pawas Klick Car Fiar Mercedes SL 300 Silber  auf notebooksbilliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Dezember 2009)

So, Windows 7 pe Bootcamp installiert, lahmes Vista da .. ;P


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2009)

Win 7 ftw!


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

Mikroflame das ist die neuste Ultragamingmaus!!! Die Ergonomie soll der Wahnsinn sein!!


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Dezember 2009)

Lässt man die Maus etwas tunen könnte es wirklich einige Möglichkeiten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die zwei Hinter- und Vordertüren + die Rückspiegel als Zusatztasten. Drückt man die Maus runter und bewegt sie leicht in eine Richtung,könnte man ein Mausrad ersetzen. Dann noch mit einem Cabrio-Modus für zusätzlichen Spielspaß bei Rennspielen..

Wenn die so umgestaltet werden würde,würde ichs sofort kaufen ;/ ^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Von solchen Seite sollte man abstand nehmen oder - *Klick* - 20 mal bieten = 10€. Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue für was die Sachen da weggehen :>


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

gleich wie Swoopo etc.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Von solchen Seite sollte man abstand nehmen oder - *Klick* - 20 mal bieten = 10€. Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue für was die Sachen da weggehen :>



Wie bei swoopo.de; nur das ich mir bei Snipster und allen anderen Clonen nicht sicher bin ob da nicht Betrug dahintersteckt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Swoopo sagt mir nichts, und dementsprechend deine Aussage auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

und genau das dachte ich bei Swoopo auch bis ich gesehen habe wie du (?) dein Zeug bekommen hast.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Swoopo sagt mir nichts, und dementsprechend deine Aussage auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Swoopo/Telebid war glaub ich eine der ersten Seiten, die dieses System benutzt hat. Und bei denen kann man sich eigentlich fast sicher sein, dass da alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht, so groß wie die mittlerweile geworden sind. Die Chance zu gewinnen ist trotzdem verschwindend gering.
Naja fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/philips-47pfl...rz-/209184.html
http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/sony-playstat...-gb/210601.html


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Xri12, das bist doch du oder? Hast die Sachen auch wirkliche bekommen? :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Xri12, das bist doch du oder? Hast die Sachen auch wirkliche bekommen? :>



Die stehen beide bei mir im Schlafzimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TV hat vom Auktionsende an gut 2 Wochen gedauert und wurde per Spedition geliefert; die PS3 war in ner Woche da.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, ich würde das ja jetzt mal testen, nur bin ich im Moment einfach blank... Vielleicht schau ich mal nach Weihnachte rein, oder frage meinen Vater ob der mir gleich die PS3 zu Weihnachten ersteigert :>


----------



## Xerivor (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh das nicht der counter läuft runter dann startet er wieder bei 15sek...


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

ja, sobald jemand wieder ein neues Gebot setzt, geht, der wieder 15sek hoch.


----------



## Xerivor (17. Dezember 2009)

Und wann hat das dann mal ein Ende..?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal wenn keiner mehr bietet hat das ein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

Richtig. Wenn nach einem Bid 15sek ablaufen hat derjenige gewonnen.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

> Sie müssen mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, um bei Swoopo teilnehmen zu können.



Sowas nervt irgendwie immer :/


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Mal probieren ist so eine Sache; theoretisch kannst du mit einem 10er eine Auktion gewinnen.
Praktisch ist das aber unmöglich. So wars bei mir auch, deshalb hab ich von 10 auf 50€ erhöht.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Was mich mal interessiert: Jeder Bid kostet ja 0,50&#8364;. Wenn ich dann eine Auktion mit z.B. 20Bids gewinne, werden dann von dem Gebotspreis die 20Bids wieder abgezogen, also das ich anstatt 100&#8364; dann in der Theorie nur noch 90&#8364; zahlen müsste?

Edit: Hab auch einen 10&#8364; Gutschein dafür, das wären ja schonmal 20Bids :>


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

wo haste den Gutschein her? Ich wills auch mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da braucht man sehr viel Glück. Wenn ich es richtig weiß hat Rethelion recht viel investiert, am Ende hat es sich aber mehr als gelohnt. Waren es nicht ~200€ für beides?


Soweit ich weiß, musst du Bids und Preis bezahlen.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert: Jeder Bid kostet ja 0,50&#8364;. Wenn ich dann eine Auktion mit z.B. 20Bids gewinne, werden dann von dem Gebotspreis die 20Bids wieder abgezogen, also das ich anstatt 100&#8364; dann in der Theorie nur noch 90&#8364; zahlen müsste?
> 
> Edit: Hab auch einen 10&#8364; Gutschein dafür, das wären ja schonmal 20Bids :>



Wenn du die Auktion gewinnst sind die Bids weg; zusätzlich kommt dann noch der Auktionspreis und die Versandkosten(beim TV 49&#8364.
Es gibt aber manchmal Aktionen bei denen man sie wiederbekommt, wobei man da nicht bieten sollte, weil alle wie irre bieten.

Der 10&#8364; Gutschein bezieht sich glaub ich auf den Endpreis, also kannst du bei gewonnener Auktion 10&#8364; abzuziehen. Aber die musst du trotzdem erstmal gewinnen^^

EDIT: Ich bin jetzt bei 250&#8364;-300&#8364; gespart hab ich noch immer 800&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigtl wollte ich einen TV für 700&#8364;, hät ich den gekauft wäre er kleiner und ohne PS3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (17. Dezember 2009)

will auch den gutschein O.o

will mir Brütal Legend ersteigern ^^, das spiel ist im handel (selbst im großhandel) sehr teuer ^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Gutschein: *Klick*

49€ Versand für einen Fernseher? Ich hab grad unter ein paar Auktionen gesehen, das diese 9,90€ bei Vorkasse kosten.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> will auch den gutschein O.o
> 
> will mir Brütal Legend ersteigern ^^, das spiel ist im handel (selbst im großhandel) sehr teuer ^^



Wiso teuer? In UK hat es mich ca 28-29€ inkl. Versand gekostet (und ist der deutsche Ton mit drauf...aber wer will den da schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Magexe (17. Dezember 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wiso teuer? In UK hat es mich ca 28-29€ inkl. Versand gekostet (und ist der deutsche Ton mit drauf...aber wer will den da schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm wo haste des gekauft? da ich vor ca 3 monaten nichtmehr über Amazon kaufen konnte, da die meinten das sie Computer-Spiele nicht nach deutschland liefern, und wir doch amazon.de nutzen sollen O.o

Fand das nen bisschen scheisse, weil da kostete Assasins Creed 1 10euro bei uns immernoch 30 ^^


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Also bei den TVs hab ich bisher immer 49&#8364; Versand gesehen, jedenfalls bei den Großen^^
Schau mal hier ganz unten: http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/samsung-ue46b...-tv/257713.html

Bei dem Gutschein handelt es sich glaub ich um das Partnerprogramm von Swoopo; derjenige der den Link zum Gutschein hergibt bekomm pro User einen gestaffelten Geldbetrag. Dafür bekommt der User 10&#8364; Gutschrift, und das bezieht sich auf den Endpreise. Würde ich sagen.
http://www.affili.net/de/desktopdefault.as...bid-87/pid-4674


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Mich reizt im Moment das hier: http://www.swoopo.de/auktion/ps3-slim-250g...eeb/257281.html
Und das sind auch nur 9,90&#8364; Versand :>

Edit: Hmm, okay. 49&#8364; ist natürlich viel finde ich an Versand für nen TV.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man für ~200€ an so ne Glotze kommt ist auf weitere 49€ geschissen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man für ~200€ an so ne Glotze kommt ist auf weitere 49€ geschissen würde ich sagen.


qft


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> hmm wo haste des gekauft? da ich vor ca 3 monaten nichtmehr über Amazon kaufen konnte, da die meinten das sie Computer-Spiele nicht nach deutschland liefern, und wir doch amazon.de nutzen sollen O.o
> 
> Fand das nen bisschen scheisse, weil da kostete Assasins Creed 1 10euro bei uns immernoch 30 ^^



Also meines Wissens nach liefern sie wieder, war glaube ich nur für ein paar Wochen wo sie das eingestellt hatten. Blue Rays hab ich schon direkt von Amazon UK gekauft. PS3 spiele bis jetzt nur über den Marketplace, aber wie gesagt, ich wüßte nicht das sie nicht liefern direkt von Amazon, zumindest hat mir das ein Freund so gesagt.

Aber Brütal Legend hab ich von hier:

http://gamestation.co.uk/search.aspx?s=br%...SearchGo=SEARCH

aber wie ich sehe kostet das dort nun 39,99 Pfund...vor ca. 1Monat hab ich dort noch 22,99 Pfund bezahlt, sorry dann wohl doch etwas teurer als ich gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Okay, wenn man soviel spart kann einem der Versand auch Latte sein.

Mal schauen ob ich meinen Vater oder Bruder überredet bekomme, das die sich da anmelden. Ist ja immerhin mein Geld nur bin ich noch keine 18 :/


----------



## Magexe (17. Dezember 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> aber wie ich sehe kostet das dort nun 39,99 Pfund...vor ca. 1Monta hab ich dort noch 22,99 Pfund bezahlt, sorry dann wohl doch etwas teurer als ich gedacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und naja da Pfund zu euro nun fast 1:1 ist, ist das schon ein wenig teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man für ~200&#8364; an so ne Glotze kommt ist auf weitere 49&#8364; geschissen würde ich sagen.



Jup spart man immer noch massig und der reguläre Versand von Onlineshops wäre auch nicht günstiger. Außerdem wird das Teil auch auf einer Palette von einer Spedition geliefert.

@Shefanix: Erwarte aber nicht zuviel, und beobachte auch die anderen Bieter. Es gibt nämlich teilweise Powerbieter die enorm viel Geld investieren und egal was es kostet das Auktion ersteigern


----------



## Magexe (17. Dezember 2009)

was auch sehr nett ist, ist Pauldirekt, da bekommste das Zeug zwar nicht so extrem billig, aber oft gibts angebote mit B-Waren...

Ein beispiel (in dem Fall keine b-ware) Habe dort für meine PS3 mit Motorstorm Pacific Rift und Littel big Planet+2 controller 299 gezahlt...der neupreis wäre bei weit über 350euro im laden gewesen.

Genausoe diese Music Rocker Chairs, habe meinen für 80euro dort gekauft und kostet normal 120euro. Lieferung ist imemr ca 1 woche und der Versand war beim Stuhl (der doch was größer ist) bei 14euro.

Heute gibt es zumbeispiel einen Mini Camcorder Kodak Zi6 HD für 79euro anstatt 189euro


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> danke für den link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei amazon.co.uk kostet es z.Zt. 17,99 und er hat zumindest nicht gemeckert, als ich es in den Warenkorb gelegt und als Versandadresse eine deutsche Adresse angegeben habe. Bin auf alle Fälle bis zum Checkout gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann haben sie den bei dir das gesagt das sie nicht liefern, noch während des Bestellprozesses oder kam dann eine Email?


----------



## Magexe (17. Dezember 2009)

das war grade in der Anfangszeit wo sies verboten haben...
habe da ne knappe mail bekommen.

aber naja versuch ists immer wert ^^


----------



## Tyro (17. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Nabend,
> eine Frage, ich brauche ein DVI - HDMI Adapterkabel, meine Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT hat einen DVI-I (Dual-Link) Ausgang (laut Wikipedia), jetzt meine Frage, würde das mit diesem Adapter funktionieren?
> 
> mfg
> Tyro



Nochmal meine Frage, da sie vor einigen Seiten relativ untergegangen ist, kann mir keiner helfen?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion ich hab noch das Foto vor Augen wo das riesen Teil auf der Europalette vor deiner Garage stand. Da wundet mich der Versandpreis nicht. Als heute das Z-2300 ankam hab ich mich auch nicht über die 11€ gewundert. Riesen Packet und auch mächtig schwer.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen mich da einfach anzumelden, dann müsste ich aber ein falsches Alter reinschreiben was auch Scheiße ist... gleich beim Abendbrot mal meinen Vater damit konfrontieren


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen mich da einfach anzumelden, dann müsste ich aber ein falsches Alter reinschreiben was auch Scheiße ist


wie so? so lange du es bezahlen kannst... wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem liegt eigentlich dadrin, das ich keine 18 bin. Bei den ganzen Händler, also HWV, Alternate, Mindfactory etc. hab ich da kein Problem mit. Aber bei eBay und Konsorten weiss ich irgendwie nie so wirklich ob ich mich da anmelden sollte. Warum versteh ich zwar auch nicht, ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

na, was soll schon passieren? Klärs mit deinen Eltern ab und gut ist. Solang du dein Zeug bezahlst ist das Swoopo doch vollkommen egal.


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mich damals auch da angemeldet und insgesamt 75 Bids gekauft. 
Ich hätte einmal um haaresbreite ein N97 gewonnen, aber eben nur um haaresbreite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss man schon verdammt viel Glück haben und/oder viel Geld für Bids investieren. Ich hab oft genug erlebt wie Leute bei Auktionen locker 5 mal einen prall gefüllten Bietbutler eingesetzten haben und trotzdem nicht gewonnen haben, auch wenn der Preis schon recht hoch war.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den Eltern abklären könnte sich als äußert schwierig erweisen. Die sind ja grundsätzlich erstmal gegen alles was mit Geldausgeben im Internet zu tun hat.

Btw: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mxE8tjLn2A...player_embedded


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2009)

Kenn ich schon, ist aber trotzdem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas gibts auch nur bei Japanern ^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Toll, Benutzername "Shefa" schon vergeben :/

Also ich fand das zwar komisch, aber wirklich zum Lachen gebracht hat mich das Video nicht.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes irgendwie vermiss ich in deinem Zimmer die Schränke und evtl. nen Tisch, da sind ja garkeine Ablagemöglichkeiten?!


_Genau vor meiner Tür im Flur ist nen riesen Einbauschrank - da sind die Klamotten drin :-) Mit Couchtisch wäre es zu eng , denn zur Couch gehört noch so nen Hocker dazu.. :-)_


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2009)

> Also ich fand das zwar komisch, aber wirklich zum Lachen gebracht hat mich das Video nicht.


Ich fands nur lustig wie der eine versucht Englisch zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ten-ten-ten-ten...


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Einsteiger-Auktionen sind mal geil. Da bietet ja irgendwie keiner. 75Bids für 0,05€ hätten schon was :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, was soll schon passieren? Klärs mit deinen Eltern ab und gut ist. Solang du dein Zeug bezahlst ist das Swoopo doch vollkommen egal.



Frag mich nicht wie, aber wenn sie drauf kommen werden sie den Account samt Gebote sperren; gewonnen Auktionen werden dann auch nicht ausgeliefert.
Steht auch in den AGB.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Und was ist dann mit den ganzen Versand-Händlern? Ich denke mal da wird sowas ähnliches auch in den AGB's stehen oder?

Hab mich da jetzt einfach mal angemeldet :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und was ist dann mit den ganzen Versand-Händlern? Ich denke mal da wird sowas ähnliches auch in den AGB's stehen oder?
> 
> Hab mich da jetzt einfach mal angemeldet :>



Nicht unbedingt. Bei Swoopo ist es ähnlich wie beim Glückspiel; man kann sehr schnell sehr viel Geld verlieren, und noch dazu süchtig werden.
Ich weiss nicht ob sie es aus vorsicht gemacht haben, oder weil es angeordnet wurde, aber würden sie Minderjährige zulassen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich da viele wieder aufregen.

Aber wenn du schon angemeldet bist, hast du jetzt 20Bids gratis bekommen oder eine 10&#8364; Gutschrift?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab 'ne 10€ Gutschrift bekommen. Ich such grad irgendwen den ich werben kann, dafür gibts dann 5Bids von denen ich mir dann bei den Einsteiger-Aktionen ebend 75 kaufen könnte für 0,05€ :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne 10€ Gutschrift bekommen. Ich such grad irgendwen den ich werben kann, dafür gibts dann 5Bids von denen ich mir dann bei den Einsteiger-Aktionen ebend 75 kaufen könnte für 0,05€ :>



Derjenige muss aber auch erstmal Bids kaufen, bevor du wieder deine Bids gratis bekommst.
Die verschenken nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Mist, hab das * dahinter nicht gesehen. Dann hat sich das auch erledigt und ich muss wohl 10€ blechen. Scheiss Abzocke


----------



## Hans Würstchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Rückgabe und so was bei Packard Bell?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eben Lüfter bestellt welche ich schon ewig mal testen wollte, Noctua S12B FLX. Grund: Bei höherer Drehzahl fängt leider der Lüfter in meinem Netzteil seit heute mit klackern an. Da ich aber das NT wegen dem Sleeve (und wegen einem popeligen Lüfter) nicht zur RMA schicken will kommt ein FLX rein.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2009)

_Whuwhuwhu : Das sieht mal echt nicht schlecht aus.. : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel wird bestimmt geil, ich wart schon lange drauf... 

Aber mal ne Frage: Ruckelt das Video bei euch auch so, oder ist das Game einfach am Ruckeln?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird bestimmt geil, ich wart schon lange drauf...
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage: Ruckelt das Video bei euch auch so, oder ist das Game einfach am Ruckeln?


Ich warte auch schon lange drauf.... Ich finde die Animation auch nicht gerade Flüssig an manchen stellen.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2009)

_Wer weiß womit es gefilmt wurde , ruckelt bei mir auch , ja. Denke aber mal das ändert sich noch..zumindest hoffe ich das :X_


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2009)

Das sich das noch ändert will ich mal stark hoffen. Naja, die haben ja noch bis April Zeit


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Solche frühen Alpha-Versionen sind nicht in Hinblick auf Perfomance optimiert. Das geschieht zu nem späteren Zeitpunkt. Gut möglich, dass es ruckelt.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Sieht schon schick aus, werd auf jeden ma ausprobieren wenns dann raus is^^,
Hat zufällig noch jemand DDR3 Ram rumliegen und günstig zu verkaufen, die Preise sind ja immoment Utopisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Edit3: Vergesst es...in den AGB steht, das sie PayPal annehmen, und dann nehmen sies doch nicht...

naja muss ich wohl warten bis mein Geld da ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> nun eine andere frage, ich bekomme mein Gehalt erst Montag oder Dienstag, und wollte den PC Heute schon bestellen...per Rechnung geht ja nicht bei HWV, wenn ich jetzt PayPal wähle, buchen die doch erst nach 2-3tagen ab (ich bin mir grade nicht sicher)


PayPal ist meines Wissens Sofort Zahlung, also die schnellste Variante, das Geld wird Sofort überwiesen. Normal mit der Kreditkarte Zahlen ist die langsam Art da eben 1-2 Tag geht bis das Geld abgebucht wird. 

bin mir aber nicht sicher! ^^


So und nicht vergessen Morgen Kommt TeamSpeak 3 Open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

naja hab nur ne Pre-Paid Kreditkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicherheit geht mir bei Kreditkarte doch vor...
Dann gibts den PC doch erst nach weihnachten ^^

wegen TS3: Ich werde morgen früh einen Server aufsetzen (es wird ja der Client und der Server-Client verfügbar sein)...kann die IP dann zum Testen mal hier hinterlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also IP wird evtl. dann so sein: 87.106.59.63:8767 (schätze ich mal das der port so stimmt...sehen wir dann morgen ^^)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Zitat schrieb:
			
		

> *TeamSpeak 3 Open Beta Announced!*
> by Florence on Oct 26, 2009                                                                                                          We are pleased to announce OPEN BETA TESTING of the TeamSpeak 3 client and server will commence:
> 
> SATURDAY DEC 19th, 2009
> ...



Cool, also wenn der Server on ist und du mir die IP über PM schickst, komme ich morgen dort drauf! 

Du erkennst mich wahrscheinlich sofort.... ich bin der mit dem Schweizer Akzent. xD


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

schweizer bin ich gewöhnt...hatten bei uns 2 jahre lang 2 schweizer im wow raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guut dann muss ich um 1337 wohl dann mal den client laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich find den Termin so geil xD)

ich werde die IP auch hier rein packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nochma zurück zum kauf vom PC...kennt jemand nen guten shop wo ich günstig kaufen kann und per Rechnung zahlen kann? (also computer hardware inklusive zusammenbau?)


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

Alternate? Hardwareversand? Mindfactory? Hoh?


Red Dead Redemption sieht verdammt gut aus! Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht gering, dass ich mir das hol. Nur hoff ich, dass es besser läuft als Rockstars letztes großes Spiel...sonst kauf ich es nicht.


Hat jemand von euch Noctua FLX?


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

- Hardwareversand nimmt nur vorkasse, nachnahme und Kreditkarte =/ 
- Alternate, kennt man zwar, aber wie seiht es da mit zusammenbau aus? (ebenso ist das Asgard sowie das Midgard dort nicht verfügbar, müsste danne rstmal ein ersatz raussuchen)
- Mindfactory, finde da jetzt nichts zum thema Bezahlmöglichkeiten...kann man da auf Rechnung zahlen? und gibts da auch einen Zusammenbau?
- Hoh? kenn i ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...Mindfactory gaaaaaaaanz unten im kleingedrucket...sprich ich bin ma PC am zusammenbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2009)

bei mf schwanken die Preise extrem  z.b der Ripjaw kostet mal 80 und dann mal wieder 107&#8364; aber generell ein guter Shop.
Hab Montag meine Teile bestellt und Dienstag waren sie alle da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und falls dir das Kleingedruckte zu klein ist http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/3


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

seh ich das richtig das HoH Kein zusammenbau anbietet?

und nochmal eine frage eher an asoriel...

ich habe jetzt mal bei Mindfactory zusammen gebastelt und es gab nicht genau das selbe zum Kauf, deswegen habe ich ähnliche sachen ausgewählt und wollte freagen ob das so passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEU: http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/235/capturenn.jpg
ALT: http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/6291/capture2t.jpg


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2009)

beim prozi würde ich bei mf den c3 nehmen der ist immoment billiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und willst du nur 2 gb ram? der mushkin ist 2x1gb


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

1. was ist der unterschied zu dem c3? besser schlechter? ^^
2. oh fu danke...dann muss ich nochma schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (immer gut wenn man sowas postet ^^)


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2009)

der c3 ist die neue revision ist leicht besser zum übertakten aber sons kein merkbaren unterschied du würdest zwar warscheinlich auch beim normalen nen c3 bekommen aber wenn man gleich den c3 für weniger bekommt warum nicht


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

> PayPal ist meines Wissens Sofort Zahlung, also die schnellste Variante, das Geld wird Sofort überwiesen. Normal mit der Kreditkarte Zahlen ist die langsam Art da eben 1-2 Tag geht bis das Geld abgebucht wird.


Eigentlich ist Kreditkarte so ziemlich das schnellste Zahlungsmittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wird das Geld sofort überweisen.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

haste recht
so jetzt nur wegen dem ram schauen...

das sollte so passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9076/captureyb.jpg

Edit: Ich habe die befürchtung, das der CPU Kühler seperat geliefert wird, brauche ich dann auch wärmeleitpaste? wenn ja welche ist gut? (wie ich sie auftrage weis ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Drydema (18. Dezember 2009)

bei dem Kühler ist die Paste schon unten dran wenn ich mich net irre


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

Zusammenstellung schaut gut aus. WLP brauchst an sich keine, die ist am Freezer schon drauf. Ansonsten ist die MX-2 auch von AC sehr sehr gut, da würde ich gleich ne Tube mitbestellen, kost ja nix.


Ansonsten: Sicher, dass du Ram mit 1.600MHz willst? Die AMDs können offiziell eh nur 1.333MHz ansprechen, ob 1.600MHz läuft ist Glückssache. Wobei es eigtl. keine mit besserem P/L gibts, außerdem kannst ja den Takt runter und Latenzen auch, dann läufts besser.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

joar das doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber passt das jetzt so? (auch mit dem ram?)

EDIT: hmm Asoriel...leider sind die 1333 teurer als die 1600er...(so wie ich das sehe) deswegen müsstest du mir dann helfen mit dem runter takten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber siehe mein EDIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

da ist ganz einfach. Ich schau mir mal das Bios an wenn du das Zeug hast, dann schreib ich es dir auf. Dann kannst ohne Einschränkung die 1.600MHz Riegel nehmen. Das ist dann kein Übertakten, sondern optimieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

vielen lieben dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann werde ich das ganze jetzt mal ordern und hoffen das es noch vor dem 24. da ist...
dann noch warten bis es endlich wieder 5850er gibt bzw 5870 und dann is der PC perfekt...am anfang tuts ja auch noch meine 9800gtx+ von msi (ich hoffe mal die passt in das Asgard)


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand einen Link zum Benchmark zwischen GTX275 und der HD5850?


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Hm..welcher ist "hübscher"? :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Nummer 2


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Erm Asoriel? du hast ja das asgard bei dir stehen...wie viel platz ist denn zwischen Gehäuse Ende und Festplattenkasten? ^^


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nummer 2


_Wieso? :X_


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde den oberen am besten, sieht schön modern und schlicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso? :X_



Weiss nicht, finde in einfach Schöner... als die anderen.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich tät auch Nummer 2 nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Dezember 2009)

Jup, ich auch.

Der würde farblich nicht überall so herrausstechen.


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Ist auch mein Favorit (auch preislich gesehen)..hm..

Obwohl der 155er von Harman/Kardon auch nicht schlecht aussieht.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Sieht auch gut aus, vorallem der beleuchtete Poti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei mir das erste harman/kardon von oben besser gefällt...


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt der Pioneer mit dem ersten Harman/Kardon am besten.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

kurze frage an die jungs mit Win7 meine Desktop Auflösung ist 1680x1050 wenn ich jetz in nem spiel als beispiel 1360x768 nehm hab ich oben und unten einen Schwarzenbalken den hatt ich unter XP dann nicht bekomm ich den irgendwie weg?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei nVidia gibts im Treiber Einstellungen dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Welchen Treiber nutzt den du? Ich find an der Stelle nix in meinen Treibern


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

@Animal, das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht ^^, find das bei mir auch nicht

btw. hintergrundbild, link? ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir ist die Option auch da, Treiber Version 195.62.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Dezember 2009)

http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=16537757

Eine HD5850  auf Vorrat?  Jemand Erfahrung mit der Seite gemacht?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

8.16.11.9107 steht bei mir ka welche das genau is mal schauen obs nen neuen gibt^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> 8.16.11.9107 steht bei mir ka welche das genau is mal schauen obs nen neuen gibt^^



Wenn du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bist, dann oben auf Hilfe -> syteminformationen klicken. Dort steht dann im Reiter "Anzeige" die Treiberversion ^^


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen kommt Teamspeak...lalalalalalala ^^

Wie ich heute morgen schon geschriebenhabe: Ich werd einen Server aufsetzen (ja auchs chon um 13:37 , sobald ich alles runtergeladen habe) dannw erde ich euch die IP geben, dann kann man ein bisschen rumspielen.

Habe mal nachgefragt ob man schon vorab die Server Version bekommt, hab ne knappe mail bekommen: Leider können wir dir dies nicht vor der 1337'sten zeit geben, aber danach kannst du dir den Client+Server herunterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> btw. hintergrundbild, link? ^^



Keine Ahnung, hab knapp 2k Hintergrundbilder. Ich könnts dir ebend uploaden wenn du willst?


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab knapp 2k Hintergrundbilder. Ich könnts dir ebend uploaden wenn du willst?



jo immer gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, hab mir grad MW2 bei Amazon bestellt. 30€ fand ich angemessen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> Morgen kommt Teamspeak...lalalalalalala ^^


Ja freue mich auch schon.... Dann hacke ich deinen Server. 1111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: die ist aber Hässliche...


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Die hatn merkwürdiges Gesicht, ja... :x


----------



## Xerivor (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja die guckt wirklich etwas komisch :>


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Die guckt nich komisch. Das ganze Gesicht ist n Ergebnis eines plastischen Chirurgen. Unglaublich hässlich... :X


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gott ey, ihr habt echt nichts zu tun... ^^

Bei mir kommt halt alle 10 Sekunden ein anderes Wallpaper, ich will nicht wissen wie viele Hundert euch davon nicht gefallen würden. ^^


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

xD

naja icon drüber und guad is ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab jetz den 195.62 aber die Option immernoch nicht ich las mal nen Screen wie das bei mir Aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Hab jetz den 195.62 aber die Option immernoch nicht ich las mal nen Screen wie das bei mir Aussieht



evtl. liegts daran, das wir noch den Release Candidate haben =/


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zum Thema Icon drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Animal, komisch das es bei dir dort nicht steht. Da ich von Treibern etc. keine Ahnung hab, sag ich einfach mal ich kann dir überhaupt nicht weiterhelfen... ^^


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Icon drüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm...dann muss man halt alle möglichen icons nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

was ist das denn oben rechts für ein Player? Last.fm? (wär zumindest im Tray)


Ich hab in der Regel recht schlichte Wallpaper, im Moment ein Nvidia-Logo: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3192/111232705227.jpg

In grün gibts das noch größer, auch für FullHD. Das muss ich mal noch silber einfärben.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist Winamp da oben rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> evtl. liegts daran, das wir noch den Release Candidate haben =/


Bieberkacke
Edit: Mein WP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


R.I.P. Ghost


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

> Das ist Winamp da oben rechts


Mit diesem Skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Den ihr alle nur von mir habt!


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Ich werd dann warscheinlich den Pioneer nehmen und dazu den BDP 320 BluRay-Player :-) 

Passt wie die Faust auf´s Auge bzw wie Arsch auf Eimer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Größenverhältnis passt jetzt nicht so ganz..aber sie mMn recht gut zusammen aus).._


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Gute Wahl!


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2009)

absolut geile Optik, war auch mein Favorit! Dazu dann noch einen Klavirlack-TV und die Sache ist perfekt!

Der BD-Player schaut gut aus, aber was rechtfertigt den Preis außer der Name?


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Wenn du nen Grund findest sag mir bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> evtl. liegts daran, das wir noch den Release Candidate haben =/



Nein, ich glaube ihr habt beide röhren Monitor... daran liegt es wohl.


EDIT: weiss einer das Lösungswort für die Verlosung der Star Trek Beta Keys?


----------



## Shadlight (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Sind eigentlich alle Bd's 1080p? ist ein Standalone Bdplayer besser als die Ps3? welches Hdmi Kabel soll ich für die Ps3 und BD hohlen? Wenn die Ps3 besser ist, gibts da auch ne Fernbedienung für? Ist das Bild bei normalem Fernseh über Satelit auch besser mit FullHD? viele fragen sry aber ich wollte morgen den 40" Samsung bestellen und die Kabel etc dazu. :>


----------



## Rethelion (18. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT: weiss einer das Lösungswort für die Verlosung der Star Trek Beta Keys?



Leider nicht; hab grad alle Buchstaben mit F5 gesammelt und dann eine Fehlermeldung bekommen. Jetzt steht auf der Gewinnspielseite, dass ich keine Buchstaben habe und auf dem Popup-Bild vom Gewinnspiel steht meine IP..


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Frage 1 : Ja.
Frage 2 : Jain..die PS3 ist ganz weit vorn dabei..dazu kann man mit ihr noch spielen - muss also jeder für sich selbst entscheiden..
Frage 3 : zB. das
Frage 4 : Ja gibt es , kostet aber auch nochmal extra : hier
Frage 5 : Nein

:-)_


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

hmm cool eben die mail bekommen dasich nen allods beta key hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin zwar ind er US Closed beta aber auf deutsch is das wohl doch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (18. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Frage 1 : Ja.
> Frage 2 : Jain..die PS3 ist ganz weit vorn dabei..dazu kann man mit ihr noch spielen - muss also jeder für sich selbst entscheiden..
> Frage 3 : zB. das
> Frage 4 : Ja gibt es , kostet aber auch nochmal extra : hier
> ...





kk ich denke ich werde auch die Fernbedienung mitbestellen. Bringt denn "Hd" überhaupt was beim "normalen" Fernsehn?


----------



## Magexe (18. Dezember 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> kk ich denke ich werde auch die Fernbedienung mitbestellen. Bringt denn "Hd" überhaupt was beim "normalen" Fernsehn?



kommt drauf an, manche sender strahlen blockbuster oder neuere Filme in HD aus...
gestern auf Arte zumbeispiel Elementarteilchen in HD ^^


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> kk ich denke ich werde auch die Fernbedienung mitbestellen.


_Mach das :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Puh, solangsam bekomme ich wieder Hoffnung auf weisse Weihnacht. Liegt grad wirklich 'ne Menge Schnee draußen, und das obwohl ich seid 3 oder 4 Jahren hier an Weihnachten keinen Schnee mehr hatte. Das wird lustig :>


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, hier liegt auch jede Menge Schnee... und heute morgen hatte es -10 Grad, verdammt kalt ^^


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Hier sinds Tagsüber ~ -11°C bis -12°C und Schnee liegt auch :]_


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2009)

Es ist schweine kalt, da freut man sich auf die wamre Bude und eine Runde WoW.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Es ist schweine kalt, da freut man sich auf die wamre Bude und eine Runde WoW.



Und im Sommer freut man sich auf ein Kaltes Bier, und eine Runde WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Dezember 2009)

Von mir aus kann es so kalt bleiben; zwar hatten wir heut -14°C in der Früh, was wieder zu kalt für Schnee ist aber egal. Ich bin froh wenns kalt ist und renne immer noch kurzärmlig ohne Jacke rum; die Weicheier in meiner Schulklasse tragen sogar im Klassenzimmer Jacke und Mütze, und ich machs Fenster auf^^


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2009)

_Hehe..genau so gehts mir auch..nur das ich für draussen jetzt nen Pulli anhab..Böse Blicke unso >_<_


----------



## Rethelion (18. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hehe..genau so gehts mir auch..nur das ich für draussen jetzt nen Pulli anhab..Böse Blicke unso >_<_



Ich wurde jetzt auch dazu verdonnert eine Jacke anzuziehen, lächerlich irgendwie^^
Die geht mir nur im Weg um, und lieber friere ich als dass ich so ein Teil mit mir rumschleppe.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss auch mit Pulli rumlaufen, nur mir ist das eigentlich so ziemlich egal. Meine Chucks werde ich immer anbehalten! 
Nur eins stört, sonst fahr ich immer mit dem Rad zur Schule, jetzt meckern meine Eltern rum von wegen das ist zu gefährlich und ich muss mit dem Bus fahren :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann einfach nicht mehr vor Sabbern..... http://www.nzxt.com/products/lexa_s ich warte sehnsüchtig auf denn erste Januar.....


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht mehr vor Sabbern..... http://www.nzxt.com/products/lexa_s ich warte sehnsüchtig auf denn erste Januar.....


Oh! Nochn hässliches NZXT Case! Wurde ja mal wieder Zeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden.... und das Teil ist absolut nicht Hässlich.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Nein. xD


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Also mir gefällts auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finds ok.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Dezember 2009)

Mir wäre da zuviel Plastik dran, aber wie gesagt Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Ähm ne nix RöhrenMonitor BENQ 22" Widescreen welcher genau steht glaubsch auch im Screenshot^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Dann hast du in Wohl über VGA angeschlossenen, weil wie man auf deinem Bild Sieht erkennt der NVIDIA Treiber in als Röhrenbildschirm....


----------



## Shefanix (18. Dezember 2009)

Das Gehäuse ist aber wirklich wieder so ein typisches Gehäuse von denen. ^^

Das hier ist das beste: *Klick* (Nach meiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt schon, die hab auch wirklich Hm... sagen wir mal exotische Pc Gehäuse. xD


----------



## Rethelion (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin momentan vom Thermaltake Spedo begeistert, nur ist mir das zu teuer.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann hast du in Wohl über VGA angeschlossenen, weil wie man auf deinem Bild Sieht erkennt der NVIDIA Treiber in als Röhrenbildschirm....


Dann geh ich mal den DVI Adapter ausbuddeln


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist aber wirklich wieder so ein typisches Gehäuse von denen. ^^
> 
> Das hier ist das beste: *Klick* (Nach meiner Meinung
> 
> ...


Das K62 ist ganz schick, aber ich find über Lian Li geht kaum was drüber. Die haben tolle Miditower und noch viel schickere Minitower, wie das A05N oder das V351.

Das Silverstone TJ07 steht eh über allem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das TJ09 is aber auch verdammt sexy.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und das TJ10 erst °_°


----------



## Rethelion (18. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das K62 ist ganz schick, aber ich find über Lian Li geht kaum was drüber. Die haben tolle Miditower und noch viel schickere Minitower, wie das A05N oder das V351.
> 
> Das Silverstone TJ07 steht eh über allem.
> 
> ...



Die kosten ja auch nur soviel, wie andere für CPU+Mainboard ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Jo klar, aber danach hat ja niemand gefragt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir ja vor kurzem mein Asgard bestellt und werds dann zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr befüllen. Das reicht mir auch. Mit Mesh kann ich mich noch anfreunden, auch wenn gebürstetes Alumium ohne störende Unterbrechungen durch Lüftungsschlitze, Gitter oder Laufwerke das stylischste überhaupt ist... :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf Chip hat es gerade die geilste Vollversion, und zwar Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2008. 111111111elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Auf Chip hat es gerade die geilste Vollversion, und zwar Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2008. 111111111elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Supi, den wollt ich schon immer haben. Traktorfahren *brummm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2009)

Hammer, darauf hab ich die ganze Zeit gewartet ^^
Ich bin echt mal gespannt was da am 24. rauskommt, da werden die schon noch irgendwas größeres in petto haben hoffe ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich will den Mindfactory Gewinn von heute haben!!!111 einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (19. Dezember 2009)

So ich hab nen Problem ich hab vor nen paar Tagen meine neuen Pc Teile bekommen. Funktionieren tut eigentlich alles wunderbar nur bei einem Kaltstart will der Lüfter vom Mugen 2 sich nicht richtig drehen. Er dreht sich beim start ca 4 mal und dann dreht er sich an kommt aber nicht weiter und dann kommt vom Mb der Ton das der CPU Fan nen Problem hat. Wenn ich es einfach ignoriere Windows starte und dannach reboote läuft der Lüfter ohne zu mucken normal. Stecker sind alle richtig drin und es kommt auch kein Kabel oder ähnliches in den Lüfter. Kennt wer das Problem und/oder ne Lösung dazu hab in Google nicht viel finden können.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Dezember 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> So ich hab nen Problem ich hab vor nen paar Tagen meine neuen Pc Teile bekommen. Funktionieren tut eigentlich alles wunderbar nur bei einem Kaltstart will der Lüfter vom Mugen 2 sich nicht richtig drehen. Er dreht sich beim start ca 4 mal und dann dreht er sich an kommt aber nicht weiter und dann kommt vom Mb der Ton das der CPU Fan nen Problem hat. Wenn ich es einfach ignoriere Windows starte und dannach reboote läuft der Lüfter ohne zu mucken normal. Stecker sind alle richtig drin und es kommt auch kein Kabel oder ähnliches in den Lüfter. Kennt wer das Problem und/oder ne Lösung dazu hab in Google nicht viel finden können.



Hast du den Lüfter am CPU-FAN Steckplatz angesteckt?
Dann kann es nämlich sein, dass das BIOS den Lüfter runterregelt und er dadurch nicht genügend Saft bekommt. Musst mal ins BIOS reinschauen und nach irgendeiner Option suchen mit FAN,Speed  oder sowas.


----------



## Drydema (19. Dezember 2009)

Jep er ist im Cpu-Fan Steckplatz. Hab nun mal die Autoregelung deaktiviert mal sehen ob es beim nächsten Kaltstart dann klappt aber Danke schonmal für den Tipp.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Noch 7 Minuten bis Ts3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Und die teamspeak Seite ist Down >_>


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

und wie sie down ist...kam nicht dazu des zu saugen -.- "
hat wer evtl. nen DL link für server client?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich wusste es doch, es gibt kein TS3 nun ist die Seite weg und sie kommt nie wieder.... xD

Ich finde leider nix, hab auch schon geGooglet ob man was findet >_>

EDIT: geile Meldung. xD 


Sorry


The forum is down for unscheduled maintenance

We're back in a few minutes.
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

joar untendrunter sind die ganzen DL-Links...

"503 Service unavailable.
The maximum number of parallel requests in your class has been reached."

EDIT: Hat wer nen premium rapidshar acc? dann kann mans nämlich runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT2: http://rapidshare.com/files/322948262/Team...3.0.0-beta1.exe das ist der 64bit client. das istd er 32bit: http://rapidshare.com/files/322947594/Team...3.0.0-beta1.exe


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Mann kann es auch ohne Premium Heruntergeladen... bin gerade da bei xD


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

das server programm aber nicht O.o


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2009)

Ist der Client eigentlich auch rückwärtskompatibel? Also kommt man damit auch auf TS2-Server? Weil so viele TS3-Server wirds ja noch nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Weiss es nicht kann es dir gleich sagen... xD


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

nein geht nicht...da es ein anderes anmeldungs system gibt...
hast nurnoch ein acc für jeden server und da kannste dann rechte bekommen und so

btw. server exe glei aufem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja ihr dürft alle dann druf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzte rsma client für mich ziehen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tach!

Umzug von meinem Bruder hinter mich gebracht! Ich werds morgen spüren... :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Jo, so lange du den Server einstellst stelle ich mein headset ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

Sam, kannste irgendwo den client hochladen? bekomme bei rapidshar nicht durch... ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber der ist extrem lahm für 14 MB sollte aber gleich unten sein! lade es dann noch mal wo anderes Hoch für dich!


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

danke ^^

EDIT: Wayne, torrent geht nu endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ man es sieht geil aus...


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

die server exe schaut komisch aus O.o
nur teytzeile die mir sagt wie SSA pw und so is ^^ keine ip nix O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

LOL?


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

SOOO

IP: 87.106.59.63 Port: 9987 

ihr drft kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (19. Dezember 2009)

ahhh endlich ein server ^^!!!!

Edit: THX! ^^


----------



## Magexe (19. Dezember 2009)

kein ding, zurzeit sind in der beta nur 32slots erlaubt (kann man auch nicht ändern =/ ) aber das sollte ja reichen


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie laden Internetstreams wie bspw. youtube bei mir unglaublich langsam. Kann man da irgendwelche Ports freischalten am Router ums zu beschleunigen? Mein PC hängt an ner DSL6000 Leitung, Telekom. Speed stimmt soweit.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Dezember 2009)

Eher unwarscheinlich das es was bringt Ports zu öffnen. Bei mir gehts das nämlich auch derbe langsam, und ich hab hier grad 32k DSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Irgendwie laden Internetstreams wie bspw. youtube bei mir unglaublich langsam. Kann man da irgendwelche Ports freischalten am Router ums zu beschleunigen? Mein PC hängt an ner DSL6000 Leitung, Telekom. Speed stimmt soweit.



welches antivirus hast du denn?


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Portfreigabe macht hier keinen Sinn. Desweiteren sollte man Ports auch nur temporär freigeben, wenn es unbedingt nötig ist, denn damit hebelst du natürlich deine komplette Stateful-Inspection-Firewall des Routers aus.

Den Virenscanner überprüfen, wie Rethelion schon sagte dürfte hier die bessere Idee sein.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

AntiVir Personal (die Free Version halt)


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann schalt halt mal kurzzeitig aus und schau, ob sich etwas tut.


----------



## Soramac (19. Dezember 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/YouTube-Videos-So-...b_37931169.html

Funktoniert wirklich, nur bei HD Videos nicht.


----------



## Magexe (20. Dezember 2009)

> <00:06:58> "soramac" connected
> <00:07:07> "soramac" disconnected (Verlassen)



und ich dachte ich bekomm gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Da war grad die Pro Sieben Werbung vorbei für Schlag den Raab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. Dezember 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werde jetzt ersma born to be wild zuende schaun, zum lachen der film ^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich probier auch mal TS³ aus, bin ja jetzt wieder zuhause :>


----------



## Magexe (20. Dezember 2009)

TS ip steht in meiner Sig. bin da eh noch bissi druf


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/NAMCO-BANDAI-Partners..._rd_i=207816031
Netter Preis, überleg grad mir das zu gönnen.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Gönnen ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Für mich ist das gönnen, bin halt kein verwöhntes reiches Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

20 Euro hat nicht jeder, das stimmt.

und meine Eltern konnte ich mir bei der Geburt auch nicht auswählen, schade aber auch.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Haben schon, bloss schmeiß ich mein Geld nicht aussem Fenster raus.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Was hat das jetzt mit ''Geld aus dem Fenster rausschmeißen'' zu tun?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Leute es ist bald Weihnachten, also habt euch lieb, sonst gibt es keine Weihnachtsgenschänke.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ...sonst gibt es keine Weihnachtsgenschänke.


Die gibts eh nicht höchstens Weihnachtsgeschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Gut, das ich meine Geschenke schon hab :>


----------



## Magexe (20. Dezember 2009)

Sam ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch zum Großteil...irgendwie wirds dieses Jahr recht überraschungsarm, aber besser keine Überraschung als eine schlechte Überraschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Schlechte Überraschungen können manchmal auch ganz gut kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ziemlich gutes Spielenotebook : 799€

_


----------



## Rethelion (20. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/NAMCO-BANDAI-Partners..._rd_i=207816031
> Netter Preis, überleg grad mir das zu gönnen.



Das ist aber ab 18, wie willst du das kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_So..so ähnlich soll dann bald die Front aussehen :X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS : Ist jetzt nur grob gezeichnet..also Farben/Formen werden sich sicherlich noch ändern..

--------

/Edit : Oder so , falls er an die Wand kommt..dann wird an den Seiten sicherlich ein wenig Deko hingestellt (Kerzen,ne Lampe etc..)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ziemlich gutes Spielenotebook : 799€
> 
> _



Ist das irgendwie ein Angebot oder so? Für den Preis ist das Ding ja echt der Wahnsinn.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Denk ich mal , ja. Wäre sonst wirklich ziemlich billig.._


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Jop, was deratiges hab ich für den Preis noch nicht gesehen. Dann auch noch mit 6 GB Ram. Normalerweise hast du da 4 GB und dann vielleicht noch eine ATI4670, wenn es hoch kommt.
Echt top das Teil für das Geld.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a453216.html

Fängt bei Geizheils ab 1200 Euro an. Also echt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Pain... wenn es geht würde ich den Fernseher an die Wand Montieren, finde das einfach geil... wollte schon mal meine 2 Pc Bildschirme an die wand hängen. war aber immer zu faul. xD


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Werd mal schauen wie´s so aussieht und wenn´s nicht so dolle ist kommt er an die Wand :-)_


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja wirklich ein geniales Notebook für den Preis. Ich denke nur mal, da hat jemand die 1 vor der 799 vorgessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. Dezember 2009)

kann wer auf meinen TS connecten O.o
ich hab probleme dabei...

EDIT: Memo an mich, TS3 als autostart und server automatische alle 24stunden neustarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. Dezember 2009)

Nun kostet das Notebook EUR 1.189,00€ :-/


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2009)

japp, wird vielleicht ein Fehler gewesen sein. Für 800€ jedenfalls unschlagbar.


painschkes ich finde es schicker, wenn der TV an der Wand hängt.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

An die Wand damit!

Achja: Mahlzeit!

btw http://www.360cities.net/prague-18-gigapixels
Größtes Foto der Welt! 360° Ansicht von Prag, 18GIGAPixel. Man kann soweit zoomen, dass man sogar die Autokennzeichen lesen kann O_o


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, an der Wand siehts nochmal deutlich besser aus, finde ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Jut , dann kommt er an die Wand :-) J

etzt nurnoch bis Anfang Januar warten.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> btw http://www.360cities.net/prague-18-gigapixels
> Größtes Foto der Welt! 360° Ansicht von Prag, 18GIGAPixel. Man kann soweit zoomen, dass man sogar die Autokennzeichen lesen kann O_o


Nicht nur das, man erkennt die Passanten auch recht gut. (sieh Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild ist der Knaller!

Ich seh nen Mann, der ist 2x auf dem Bild. In diesem kleinen, runden Park vor dem Turm von dem aus fotografiert wurde. Da läuft ein Mann mit Mütze und Einkaufstüte an einem älteren Herr auf einer Parkbank vorbei, 2x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Jop, das sehe ich auch gerade. xD


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Hö, wie geht denn das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2009)

na, das sind ja mehrere Fotos die zusammengesetzt werden. Man hat eben 2x geknipst als er da lief und hat es dann zusammengestückelt.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds einfach krass wie dort Autos stehen die 200m weg sind und ich kann jeden Buchstaben des Kennzeichens genau erkennen. O_o


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Sind nunmal Gigapixel, glaub die größte Kamera hat 40 Gigapixel


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild ist ja absolut krank Oo
Womit macht man so ein Bild?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

Das sind insgesamt 600 Einzelfotos, geschossen mit einer Canon 5D Mark II-Kamera und einer 70-200mm Linse.

Edit: Seh grade, http://www.gigapixel-dresden.de/dresden26GP.

Dresden Wins! Wusste schon immer, dass Dresden > all ist! <3


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Die 5D Mark II hat auch nen stolzen Preis..ist mir leider zu teuer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, also das wäre mal ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk :>


Kann mir Torchlight nicht über Steam kaufen, man muss ne Kreditkarte bei PayPal aktiviert ham :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

ahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Glück hab ich seit dem 26.11 endlich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst musst ich mein zeug immer über mein Vater oder Mutter Kaufen, und ihnen dann das Geld geben >_>


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2009)

Visa > Mastercard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne eigene Kreditkarte hat schon Vorteile, japp...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Jop, besser als dauernd die Eltern zu fragen >_> wenn ich im Januar mein Pc bestellte habe, und dann später GTX380 hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann noch Geld übrig habe kauf ich mir das xD Klicken


EDIT: was halt ihr vom dem Gehäuse http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-G...dow::10898.html ? oder dem http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Z...ies::11457.html


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte von beiden nichts, weil beide haben keine schwarze Innenraum-Lackierung, und die sehen wirklich einfach nur nach Plastik aus. Kein bisschen was edles dran oder so. Perfekt zum unterm Schreibtisch stellen, wo man ihn dann auch nicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

dann zeig mir ein Gehäuse bis Mindestens  99&#8364; das edler und besser sein soll... O.o


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Kein Ding:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lancoo...ack::12886.html


----------



## Rethelion (20. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> dann zeig mir ein Gehäuse bis Mindestens  99&#8364; das edler und besser sein soll... O.o


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...mmt::13667.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::12886.html

Was besseres gibts zu dem Preis glaub ich nicht.

Von den NZXT bin ich gar nicht überzeugt; 50&#8364; billiger und es wäre in Ordung aber für den Preis...
Und die Plastikfront gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Das K58 find ich ja nicht so schick, da vermisse ich den schwarzen Innenraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, die Lancool sehen gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier wäre evlt. auch noch was : http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::13475.html


----------



## Rethelion (20. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das K58 find ich ja nicht so schick, da vermisse ich den schwarzen Innenraum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist ja auch kein Fenster drin, also ist es egal^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist das nicht egal, mich stört allein der Gedanke, das mein Gehäuse innen Scheiße aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Afk, essen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Dezember 2009)

> Sehr geehrte® Herr Nicolei,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei hardwareversand.de.
> 
> Ihr Auftragscode: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Antec-...Two::11845.html

edles Gehäuse


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

Is mir zu protzig, besonders dieses "Ding" aufm Top gefällt mir net. Die hätten das Case AWACS nennen sollen. :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kein Ding:
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lancoo...ack::12886.html






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur noch eine frage, passend dort auch ohne Probleme 27CM Grafikkarten rein? weil die neuen ja so lange sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Mugen 2 wohl auch? Sonst gebe ich mir geschlagen und würde das kaufen was du..... gefällt mir besser, ausser Jemand zeig mir noch ein schöneres!



Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Antec-...Two::11845.html
> 
> edles Gehäuse



Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ds K62 ist ne gute Wahl imo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du hast recht
> ...



Das passt alles was du dir vorstellen kannst locker rein. Und Triple-Sli/Crossfire ist auch kein Ding damit. Kühler geht auch jeder rein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das passt alles was du dir vorstellen kannst locker rein. Und Triple-Sli/Crossfire ist auch kein Ding damit. Kühler geht auch jeder rein.



Danke, hab es gerade im dem Video gesehen  hat mich Extrem überzeugt. das Gehäuse wird im Januar auf jeden Fall das zuhause für meine Neue Hardware.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2009)

Gute Wahl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Antec-...Two::11845.html
> 
> edles Gehäuse


_Neee..da lob ich mir mein Antec 1200 <3_


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Na gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte es aber gehabt und war vollkomm zufrieden mit dem Teil, hatte genügend Platz gehabt. Was ich aber austauschen würde, wären die Lüfter. Etwas leisere einbauen.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Das stimmt , fällt mir beim 1200 auch manchmal auf.._


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2009)

ich will momentan ein Lancool K7. Das Design ist einfach nur genial, aber es ist nirgends in schwarz erhältlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Jo , das ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen..wirklich ein geiles Case..auch die ganzen Features.._


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2009)

japp, vor allem für 69€. Leider nirgends verfügbar oder nur in Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja mal sehen, vielleicht kommts irgendwann wieder. 

Jemand Interesse an ner OrangeBOX?


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Preis? :X_


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2009)

da sollte man was ausmachen mit Graka-Abdeckung, Fader, 5 Lüfter und gesleevtes Netzteil, ansonsten machts eigentlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> da sollte man was ausmachen mit Graka-Abdeckung, Fader, 5 Lüfter und gesleevtes Netzteil, ansonsten machts eigentlich keinen Sinn.


En 10er??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

300 denke ich mal^^


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2009)

Es wurde noch nicht so richtig angekündigt hier (glaube ich):
Seit gestern kann man hier die Open Beta von Teamspeak 3 herunterladen ;D


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_Zurückblättern 4tw.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zurückblättern 4tw.._



/sing^^


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Na, singen möchten wir hier glaube ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es wurde noch nicht so richtig angekündigt hier *(glaube ich):*
> *(glaube ich):*
> *(glaube ich):*
> *(glaube ich):*
> ...


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

ICH GLAUBS DOCH NICHT


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

fala, wurde es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw server in meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

TS3 sieht zwar ganz interessant aus, aber die neue 'Stimme' von TS selber (die immer 'Player left' etc. sagt) nervt... die klingt wie Microsoft Sam : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2009)

Jo stimmt,  GEIl! xD

EDIT: Gn8


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

Lol, genau das Video hab ich vor zwei Minuten auch gesehn... ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal das ist nur ne Übergangsstimme ^^


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

zum Thema TS3 und mehr Slots...
es sollte ja eine Non-Comercial License geben, mit der man bis zu 10 servern mit insgesamt 512 slots machen kann...naja diese lizenz sollte man kostenlos erwerben können.

da die seite down ist habe ich mal ne mail geschrieben und folgendes bekommen:

"You are able to log into your account and add an IP any time. However currently our website is down and it will be Monday maybe Tuesday before you are able to do this. Unfortunately I can not do this for you currently either. If you need to apply for a license please visit our website http://sales.tritoncia.com/ (also Monday or Tuesday) and apply for one there. Please let us know if you have any further questions."


----------



## Niranda (21. Dezember 2009)

Werd auch mal einen aufsetzen.. bin mal gespannt=D


----------



## Soramac (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, es gibt Bilder oder auch in Filmen, wo ein genauer Punkt gefilmt oder fotografiert wird. Zum Beispiel eine Person vor einer anderen Menschenmasse z.B. in New York, die werden aber verschommen dargestellt und die Person ganz scharf. Bearbeitet man das mit einem Photoprogramm oder gibts da spezielle Kameras?


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2009)

_Nein , das ist der (Auto)Fokus - bei vielen Kameras kommt so ein "Viereck" was automatisch zB. das Gesicht erkennt.._


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage, es gibt Bilder oder auch in Filmen, wo ein genauer Punkt gefilmt oder fotografiert wird. Zum Beispiel eine Person vor einer anderen Menschenmasse z.B. in New York, die werden aber verschommen dargestellt und die Person ganz scharf. Bearbeitet man das mit einem Photoprogramm oder gibts da spezielle Kameras?



poste mal ein bild als beispiel.

wie p. schon meinte, ist es logisch, dass derjenige der im fokus ist, schärfer dargestellt wird, als menschen die weiter hinten stehen. 

ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass sowas per hand aber verstärkt wird, um eine bestimmte wirkung zu erzielen.


----------



## Soramac (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich es doch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider kann es mein iPhone 3G nicht *heul*


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

LOL

dein iphone kann sich also auf alle entfernungen gleich scharf fokussieren?


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

meine eos 350d kann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also sehr gut bekommste das eigentlich mit Spiegelreflex bzw. Digitalen Spiegelreflex cams hin...brauchst halt noch ein gutes objektiv, mit manchen gehts besser mit manchen schlechter


EDIT: meinte 400d -.- ^^


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

jepp. aber keine handykamera. wenn du da ne person im vordergrund fotografierst, wird der hintergrund, wenn er denn etwas weiter weg ist, immer unscharf sein ...


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

Soramac du meintest jetzt so in der art nur mit menschen?
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/1647/img3515j.jpg

(eben gemacht, also ned wundern ^^) hab leider für weiter entfernte Aufnahmen kein gescheites objektiv...hab leider nur 18-55mm -.-"


----------



## Soramac (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2009)

_Reicht doch für den Anfang das 18-55er^^ :X


/Edit : Es geht aber auch anders herum , wie du siehst ist hier der Mensch "hinten" im Fokus : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blos wenn ich mir so die sammlung von meinem Ex-Chef anschau ^^
Ich weis jetzt nicht welche größe sein objektiv hatte, aber man konnte an einer wespe jedes einzelne haar erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2009)

_Naja..wird sicherlich nen Tele gewesen sein.. :-)_


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Reicht doch für den Anfang das 18-55er^^ :X
> 
> 
> /Edit : Es geht aber auch anders herum , wie du siehst ist hier der Mensch "hinten" im Fokus :
> ...



wobei das absoulut unnatürlich (wie bild vom falken auf bild von menschen kopiert) aussieht. wie schlecht bearbeitet. einfach weil das menschliche auge nicht so sieht. man fokussiert was im vordergrund und der hintergrund ist unscharf.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was der Unterschied, wenn es einen gibt, zwischen diesen beiden Karten ist? 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1004&ref=13

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1004&ref=13

Klar, die Kühlung ist anders, aber technisch sind die doch identisch, oder? Frag mich nur wie die Preisdifferenz zu stande kommt... .


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

die 2. hat soweit ich das sehe angeblich ne höhere Taktrate, und naja ist nicht in dem Plastikgehäuse

aber keine ahnung ob das stimmt...schau mal auf der MSI seite was die dazu sagen ^^


EDIT:

So hier die 2 karten bei MSI: http://de.msi.com/index.php?func=prodvgasp...od_no=1915#menu (die mit plastikgehäuse: Core Clock Speed(MHz)  	850 )
http://de.msi.com/index.php?func=prodvgasp...od_no=1913#menu (die ohne Plastik: Core Clock Speed(MHz)  	700)

EDIT2: Wie ich grade sehe gibt es die Ohne plastikgehäuse offiziell nicht als 5770 sondern nur als 5750
und Edit3: Die karten die du angegeben hast finde ich über die suche nicht genauso...finde da nur die 5750 (die ohne Plastikgehäuse) und die 5770 (mit gehäuse) ^^


----------



## Mondryx (21. Dezember 2009)

Joa habs über Geizhals gefunden und bin/war ziemlich verwirrt^^


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

also ich würde eher die mit plastikgehäuse nehmen 1. weis man da sogar vom hersteller das sie besser ist und 2. Gehäuse bläst die ware luft hinten raus ^^


----------



## Mondryx (21. Dezember 2009)

Jo, dass stimmt. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir 2 davon hol und dann das ganze im CF laufen lasse. Könnte natürlich auf eine 5850 warten, aber ich wollt schon immer mal zwei GPU in meinem Rechner haben^^


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

vonwegen 2gpu hatten wir dämlich hier schonmal:

Es können immer miniruckler entstehen, da immer abwechselnd zwischend en karten gerechnet wird....ist auch das Problem mit den dual-chip karten ala 5970

ich würde eher warten und mir eine 5850 bzw 5870 kaufen


----------



## Soramac (21. Dezember 2009)

Miniruckler das ist schon altes Thema, sowas gibts kaum noch.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Miniruckler das ist schon altes Thema, sowas gibts kaum noch.



Jo hab gestern Abend ein Review über  CF 5770 gelesen und war doch recht angesprochen über die Testergebnisse.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Dezember 2009)

Das gibts schon noch. Die Frage ist, wie stark die Karten beansprucht werden. Alles was über  40FPS ist hat definitiv keine Mikroruckler, aber alles darunter ist geradezu prädestiniert dafür und ich kann mir vorstellen wenn du Crysis auf Very High+8xAF+8xMSAA laufen hast bist du auch mit 2 5770 unter 40FPS bei 1920x1200.


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

ich würde wie gesagt auf die 5850 bzw 5870 warten und bei gebrauch eine 2. dazu kaufen oder gleich für 600euro (jaja scheiss teuer das teil) ne 5970 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Dezember 2009)

DIe 5970 braucht kein Mensch. Die 5870 ist für Enthusiasten und die 5850 die perfekte Symbiose aus Preis und Leistung im Performance-Bereich. Da stellt sich bei mir keine Frage mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (21. Dezember 2009)

das mit der 5970, war auch nen joke...

In vielen reviews sagen sie ja eh das dort ein System mit i7 am besten wäre...und da merkt man schond as das teil oversized ist.
die 5850 ist echt nett, die 5870 wenn man bisschen mehr geld hat sinnig würde ich sagen ^^.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal, nur so der Information halber, gibt es ein Sockel 1156er MB das CF unterstützt? Finde nur welche für SLI. Wollt mal wissen was Boards mit 2 pci-e x16er Slots kosten, aber find einfach kein Board für zwei ATi Karten. Bin ich einfach nur blind, oder sind die Dinger einfach nur rar?


----------



## Shefanix (21. Dezember 2009)

Da gibts viele:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a460020.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a454446.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447049.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a461414.html

Das sind nur mal ein paar wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mbp4_1..._ATX&sort=p


----------



## Falathrim (21. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wobei das absoulut unnatürlich (wie bild vom falken auf bild von menschen kopiert) aussieht. wie schlecht bearbeitet. einfach weil das menschliche auge nicht so sieht. man fokussiert was im vordergrund und der hintergrund ist unscharf.


Aha...das heißt das menschliche Auge kann sich nicht auf entfernte Sachen konzentrieren?
Interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Dezember 2009)

Das menschliche Auge würde bei so geringen Distanzunterschieden wie auf dem Bild einfach keinen Unterschied aufzeigen. Deswegen wirkt das Bild auch so unnatürlich. Der natürliche Fokus des Auges wirkt einfach erst bei größeren Distanzen.

Edit: Was die Grafikkarten von oben angeht: Die Karte mit dem die ganze Karte umhüllenden Plastikgehäuse ist der alte Referenzkühler. Der andere ist die neue Referenzversion.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Dezember 2009)

am Freitag Lüfter bestellt, heute überwiesen. Meint ihr, da kommt noch was bis Weihnachten?


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

Mit Zahlung per Vorauskasse? Könnte kritisch werden, ich denke eher nicht : /


----------



## Rethelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> am Freitag Lüfter bestellt, heute überwiesen. Meint ihr, da kommt noch was bis Weihnachten?


Könnte knapp werden; heute überwiesen, wenns gut geht ist dann morgen das Geld da und übermorgen wird verschickt.
Hängt halt davon ab wie lange die Überweisung dauert und wie schnell der Händler ist.

Mit Paypal oder Nachnahme wärs schon aufm Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es irgentwie eine Methode herauszufinden welche PC Spiele man mit nem Xbox Kontroller spielen kann? Ist mir bis jetzt nur bei Need for Speed gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Dezember 2009)

bei mir gehen komplett alle, die ich bisher getestet habe.


Bei "Games for Windows"-Titeln wird der Controller sogar sofort erkannt und man hat auch im Menü des Spiels die entsprechenden Bildchen der Buttons. Sehr praktisch!

Ich hab aber den Xbox 360 Controller für den PC gekauft. K.A. ob der auch an der Xbox läuft, ich denk aber mal schon.



Bzgl. der Bestellung: ich persönlich hätte via PayPal bezahlt, hab aber bei nem Kollegen mitbestellt, der hat heute überwiesen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> am Freitag Lüfter bestellt, heute überwiesen. Meint ihr, da kommt noch was bis Weihnachten?



Genau das frage ich mich bei meinen Handy, welches ich meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten schenken will und heute bei Amazon bestellt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2009)

Ihr kauft auch alles in er letzten Minute? xD


----------



## Rethelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ihr kauft auch alles in er letzten Minute? xD



Ich zieh am Mittwoch los, hab nur noch keine Ahnung was ich wem schenke.
Wenigstens habe ich keine Freundin bei der ichs mir mit falschen Geschenk versauen könnte^^

Btw. heute Abend Freddy vs Jason oder The Inside Man(auf dem verhassten ZDF)?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2009)

PC immernoch bei Compare und wahrscheinlich kriege ich den vor Ende des Jahres auch nicht mehr wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Hab n Kleines Problem hoffentlich kanne mir einer helfen

Ich hab heute n iPod Nano bekommen und alles gemacht was auf der anleitung steht aber iTunes erkennt den iPod nicht.
Hab diverse male eingestopselt neugestartet und so geht abe rimmer noch nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe mir kanne einer helfen 


Mfg Rexo

edit:Scren dazu gesetzt_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2009)

Itunes mal neu Installiert?


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Gemacht bringt nix_


----------



## Shefanix (21. Dezember 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI...;pf_rd_i=301128

Wozu braucht man den Mist? :>


----------



## Falathrim (21. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Btw. heute Abend Freddy vs Jason oder The Inside Man(auf dem verhassten ZDF)?


Wieso verhasst?
Der Sender rockt. Keine Werbung und selten Zensur. Aber halt auch selten Filme.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso verhasst?
> Der Sender rockt. Keine Werbung und selten Zensur. Aber halt auch selten Filme.



Äußerst selten einen guten Film und ich mag das staatliche PayTV nicht; besonders wenn man dazu gezwungen wird zu zahlen.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Äußerst selten einen guten Film und ich mag das staatliche PayTV nicht; besonders wenn man dazu gezwungen wird zu zahlen.


Ja aber wenn...dann is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Dezember 2009)

und habt ihr auch alle schon Teamspeak 3  ausprobiert?
Find die Soundqualität gut, jetzt isses wieder auf einem level mit mumble skype etc, (von der soundqualität her) wurde aber auch zeit -.- man hat ja lang genug drauf gewartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> und habt ihr auch alle schon Teamspeak 3  ausprobiert?
> Find die Soundqualität gut, jetzt isses wieder auf einem level mit mumble skype etc, (von der soundqualität her) wurde aber auch zeit -.- man hat ja lang genug drauf gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange ich keine Notwendigkeit sehe kommt TS nicht auf meinen PC^^


----------



## Falathrim (21. Dezember 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> und habt ihr auch alle schon Teamspeak 3  ausprobiert?
> Find die Soundqualität gut, jetzt isses wieder auf einem level mit mumble skype etc, (von der soundqualität her) wurde aber auch zeit -.- man hat ja lang genug drauf gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab dafür gestern schon nen blöden Kommentar von paini und so abbekommen...also psssschht


----------



## Ol@f (21. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI...;pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> Wozu braucht man den Mist? :>



Ha, die Kommentare sind ja mal nice.


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> und habt ihr auch alle schon Teamspeak 3  ausprobiert?
> Find die Soundqualität gut, jetzt isses wieder auf einem level mit mumble skype etc, (von der soundqualität her) wurde aber auch zeit -.- man hat ja lang genug drauf gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur ein bisschen, morgen werd ichs mal während ein paar LoL-Runden mit nem Kumpel ausführlicher testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI...;pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> Wozu braucht man den Mist? :>



hehe :
,,die eingebaute landebahn ist 10m kürzer als angegeben, nun ist meine F18 kaputt, wer ersetzt mir meinen schaden??? Immerhin konnte ich meine F18 mit dem eingebauten Kran bergen, der hat mehr Hubraum als der Kran vom Letherman´´
xD zu geil


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte mal TS2 probiert, da ich es aber nicht mehr dann brauchte wegen WoW VoiceChat, habe ich es wieder deinstalliert.
TS2/3 ist gut aber eher für CS, und andere Games.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (21. Dezember 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal TS2 probiert, da ich es aber nicht mehr dann brauchte wegen WoW VoiceChat, habe ich es wieder deinstalliert.
> TS2/3 ist gut aber eher für CS, und andere Games.
> MFG,Wagga


Spannend, danke für die Info.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hab TS2 schon seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren nichtmehr im Einsatz.


Mich hat vorhin ein Kumpel angerufen ich soll doch kommen, bissl Film schauen (haben beide frei bis nach Silvester). Und was hat er für einen "Film"? Victorias Secret '09 als BluRay. Sind zwar durchweg alle zu mager, aber z.T. musste ich nicht schlecht staunen was da für Geräte rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mich hat vorhin ein Kumpel angerufen ich soll doch kommen, bissl Film schauen (haben beide frei bis nach Silvester). Und was hat er für einen "Film"? Victorias Secret '09 als BluRay. Sind zwar durchweg alle zu mager, aber z.T. musste ich nicht schlecht staunen was da für Geräte rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann würde ich lieber Film für erwachsen in Blue ray anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gibt es das überhaupt schon??? xD)


----------



## Asoriel (21. Dezember 2009)

kA, aber ich denk, dass da eine gewisse Frau nicht sehr begeistert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich hab TS2 schon seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren nichtmehr im Einsatz.
> 
> 
> Mich hat vorhin ein Kumpel angerufen ich soll doch kommen, bissl Film schauen (haben beide frei bis nach Silvester). Und was hat er für einen "Film"? Victorias Secret '09 als BluRay. Sind zwar durchweg alle zu mager, aber z.T. musste ich nicht schlecht staunen was da für Geräte rumrennen
> ...


Victoria's Secret Fashion Show ist auch einfach klasse...die einzige "Modenschau" bei der die Models imho wirklich wohlproportioniert sind (bis auf Ausnahmen)


----------



## Asoriel (21. Dezember 2009)

ich fand trotzdem beinahe alle zu mager. Sportl.-schlank okay, aber nicht soo dünn. 


Btw: Weiß jemand, ab wann das P55 Classified mit NF200 verfügbar ist?


----------



## Rethelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Soa mein Desktop ist jetzt auch fast fertig. Ich muss nur noch den Text aus der Leiste unten rausbringen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kA, aber ich denk, dass da eine gewisse Frau nicht sehr begeistert wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde ich aber das nächste mal vorziehen, als sich eine Mode Show anzusehen. xD


----------



## Asoriel (22. Dezember 2009)

schaut gut aus! Das neue KDE?

Muss ich mir auch mal holen wenn ich Zeit/Lust hab.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> schaut gut aus! Das neue KDE?
> 
> Muss ich mir auch mal holen wenn ich Zeit/Lust hab.



Ist zwar das neue KDE, aber vom Aussehen her unterscheidet es sich glaub ich nicht so zu der alten Version; mit 4.4 kommen eher versteckte Features dazu, wie diese unbezahlbare Win7-Fenster-an-Rand-und-zur-Hälfte-vergrößer-Option 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Dezember 2009)

die ist wirklich einfach genial.

Wenn ich an einem XP-Rechner sitze, vermiss ich von allem am meisten die SnapOn-Funktion.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Dezember 2009)

Aero Snap!

Oder so... :X


----------



## Niranda (22. Dezember 2009)

ich muss mit xp arbeiten... win7 liegt im Actionpack hier... darfs aber nicht benützen *heul* T_T

Aber AeroSnap (das tool) bringt wenigstens 50:50 Bildschirm wieder =)


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> iMich hat vorhin ein Kumpel angerufen ich soll doch kommen, bissl Film schauen (haben beide frei bis nach Silvester). Und was hat er für einen "Film"? Victorias Secret '09 als BluRay. Sind zwar durchweg alle zu mager, aber z.T. musste ich nicht schlecht staunen was da für Geräte rumrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Haha..gut..eine BR mehr die ich mir bestellen muss :-)_


----------



## Knallfix (22. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI...;pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> Wozu braucht man den Mist? :>



Mac Guyver hätte getötet für das Teil!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K.


----------



## Magexe (22. Dezember 2009)

Wofür brauch man bitte son Messer und Mac Guyver?

Wenn man Chuck haben kann? der kann einfach alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Dezember 2009)

was ich mich eben gefragt hab: Basieren Konsolenspiele auf DirectX, OpenGL oder auf was ganz anderem?


----------



## Magexe (22. Dezember 2009)

hmm gute frage O.o
ich denke ma das zumindest die XBOX konsolen DirectX benutzen (M$ und so) aber bei PS bin ich mir nich sicher

eben ma Wikipedia genutzt:

Also der XBOX Chip benutzt Shader Modell 3.0+ ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360#Grafikprozessor ) und daraus schleise ich das sie DirectX benutzen ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shader#DirectX )


und das Selbe bei PS3 ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playstation_3#Grafikprozessor ) auch shader Modell 3


----------



## Drydema (22. Dezember 2009)

so wie ich das verstanden hab benutzen consolen keine graphikbeschleuniger ala open gl oder direct x sondern direkte programmierung durch shading language

Cg programming language (PS3)

This language developed by NVIDIA has been designed for easy and efficient production pipeline integration. The language features API independence and comes with a large variety of free tools to improve asset management.

The first Cg implementations were rather restrictive because of the hardware being abstracted but they were still innovative when compared to previous methods. Cg seems to have survived the introduction of the newer shading languages very well, mainly of its established momentum in the digital content creation area, although the language is seldom used in final products.

A distinctive feature of Cg is the use of connectors, special data structures to link the various stages of processing. Connectors define the input from application to vertex processing stage and the attributes to be interpolated as input to fragment processing.

 DirectX High-Level Shader Language

The high level shader language (also called HLSL for short) is a C-style shader language for DirectX 8, 9, 10, >Xbox and Xbox 360<. It is similar to Nvidia's Cg but is only supported by DirectX and Xbox game consoles.


----------



## Magexe (22. Dezember 2009)

also lag ich wenigstens bei der 360 richtig ^^

Bei PS3 hab ich jetzt nicht so druf geachtet, wie gesagt bin vom shader modell ausgegangen


----------



## Raheema (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mich nochmals bedanken für den pc der mir zusammen gestellt wurde =) 


der Pc steht grade neben mir und funktionier 100% =) 


und weil ich heute geburstag hatte durfte ich ihn aauch auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


vielen dank noch mals und Frohe weinachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr

wünscht euch alles

Steffen


----------



## Magexe (22. Dezember 2009)

Alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe zwar nicht mitgewirkt, aber gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magst du mal ein Foto vom Inneren machen? Mich würde die Verkabelung interessieren.


----------



## Soramac (22. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mein Rechner verkauft habe, kam auch eine Frage: Können Sie mir ein paar Fotos von dem Innenleben schicken?


Da habe ich auch so gedacht, am besten das Gehäuse aufgemacht, reingeschis.... und dann ein paar Fotos gemacht ohne Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach Weihnachten mal ein paar Fotos. Will einfach mal wissen wie das neue Gehäuse in meiner neuen Schreibtisch-Ecke wirkt :>


----------



## pampam (22. Dezember 2009)

Macht es eigendlich wirklich einen Unterschied, ob man ein teures oder ein günstiges HDMI Kabel verwendet? Da bei mir ja immernoch der Fernsehkauf ansteht, würde ich gerne wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist, für so ein Kabel mehr aus zu geben, oder ob es nicht so wichtig ist. Die Kabellänge, die ich brauche liegt bei einem oder höchstens zwei Metern.

edit: Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Fernseher sagen? -> Klick?
Der ist preislich an meiner Obergrenze und macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck. Oder gibt es etwas, dass er unbeding haben sollte (hauptsächlich werde ich damit PS3 spielen und normal Fernsehen... Filme nur ziemlich selten).


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2009)

_Also laut Kudd3l (Luxx-Forum-TV-Spezialist) ist der Samsung LE32B450 absoluter Sieger in dem Preissegment.

Zum Kabel : Naja..vergoldete Kontakte sind schon besser als die "ollen" silbernen Dinger..das reicht aber vollkommen aus.._


----------



## pampam (22. Dezember 2009)

Dann schaue ich mir den Samsung mal genauer an, aber ich denke schon, dass es dann der werden wird, denn günstiger ist er auch noch.


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2009)

_Jo , ist wirklich schick das Teil - er ist Pioneer Kuro verwöhnt und sagte das das Bild für ~350€ absolut Top sei (und er testet das immer bei irgendwelchen Veranstaltungen etc.. - hat absolut Ahnung der Kerl)_


----------



## Soramac (22. Dezember 2009)

...und wenn der Schnee erstmal geschmolzen ist sieht man die Hundehaufen liegen, aber davor alles schön glatt und weiß und wenn erstmal die dünne Schicht geschmolzen ist, sieht man die Scheiße liegen, so siehts nämlich aus.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Dezember 2009)

unsere Gilde ist gerade dabei eine Homepage zu erstellen und soweit alles in Ordnung. 

Aber zum einen kann man kaum bzw keine Bilder hochladen da Formate wie .jpeg , .gif  nicht untersütz werden. Kann man das im Adminbereich irgentwo einstellen?



2.  Versuche gerade eine Shoutbox einzubauen. Muss dazu aber etwas in den Quelltext einfügen etc. Da ich mich damit aber so gut wie gar nicht auskenne wäre es nett wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich einen einfachen Rechtsklick im Browser mache kann ich den Quelltext zwar lesen aber nicht bearbeiten. Wie genau kann ich das denn machen? Erforderliche Rechte dazu sollte ich haben.


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2009)

Wo wir gerade beim hochladen sind... kann mir jemand erklären wieso mein Router die Verbindung zum Inet verliert wenn ich Dateien mit über 200 kb hochladen will? 
Das passiert seltsamerweise nur an meinem Rechner, meine Schwester kann 5 mb große Bilder ohne Probleme hochladen....


----------



## Asoriel (22. Dezember 2009)

painschkes die Glotze sieht ziemlich aus wie mein Monitor, nur ist bei mir der Rahmen schmaler. Sehr schick!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> unsere Gilde ist gerade dabei eine Homepage zu erstellen und soweit alles in Ordnung.



Es wäre interessant welche Software ihr da nutzt, weil es ja zig verschiedene Systeme gibt.

Und wegen dem Quelltext: Entweder bietet euer System die Möglichkeit, dass du dich mit den Zugangsdaten auf der Website einloggst und sie dort bearbeitest; oder du musst dich auf den Server schalten und dort den Quelltext der jeweiligen Seite bearbeiten.
Rechtsklick-->Quelltext anzeigen -->Speichern dürfte nicht gehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (23. Dezember 2009)

Jup, das geht so einfach nicht. Die Homepage selbst ist zu finden unter wdm.baelgun.org. Den Quelltext habe ich gespeichert und bearbeitet und als Vorschau ist es so zu sehen, wie ich es vorhatte. Werde mich morgen nochmal genauer drum kümmern dass der Quelltext eingearbeitet wird.

Edit: hier mal ein Bildchen von der Seite selbst und dem Admich Bereich. Bin grad am suchen wie ich eine News erstelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

painschkes die Kuros sind absolut geile Geräte, leider sehr teuer.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2863

Kommt bestimmt nichtmehr bis morgen an oder?


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes die Kuros sind absolut geile Geräte, leider sehr teuer.


_
Und bald nichtmehr zu kriegen , zumindest die "Großen/Guten" :-)

_


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Zum Kabel : Naja..vergoldete Kontakte sind schon besser als die "ollen" silbernen Dinger..das reicht aber vollkommen aus..[/i]



goldene kontakte sind doch nur verarsche der industrie.


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Sind trotzdem "besser" bzw langlebiger und hochwertiger also die alten Dinger..von daher.._


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

"besser" - inwiefern?
langlebiger - darüber kann man streiten
hochwertiger - klar, teurer.


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Was ist an 2,29€ für 1.5m Kabel teuer? Nichts , genau.

Langlebiger? Joa , aufjeden Fall..die versilberten haben bei mir und vielen Bekannten recht fix den Geist aufgegeben..die vergoldeten bis heute noch nicht..

Besser? Joa , gibt nicht so oft Bildfeher , sie halten fester und und und..



Aber wie auch immer..ich empfinde es so und andere anscheinend nicht.. :-)_


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was ist an 2,29€ für 1.5m Kabel teuer? Nichts , genau.
> 
> Langlebiger? Joa , aufjeden Fall..die versilberten haben bei mir und vielen Bekannten recht fix den Geist aufgegeben..die vergoldeten bis heute noch nicht..
> 
> ...




preis: oke, wusste nicht, dass es mittlerweile auch günstigere gibt. hatte eher sowas in erinnerung: http://cgi.ebay.de/LS-Kabel-W-M-Audio-LS-0...=item45eb31d7bb

langlebiger: das war dann wohl eher die verarbeitung. hat ja nichts mit dem material (gold) zu tun. richtig ist, dass gold nicht oxidiert. dafür ist es weicher und nach drei mal an und abstecken haste die mikrometerdünne schicht runtergekratzt. 

bildfehler: weil man anderes als gold nimmt? nie. bei gleicher verarbeitung und verlegung gibt es keinen unterschied. 

aber, jedem seine meinung. ;-)


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

ich poste es auch nochmal hier (nicht nur im ATI anflame thread)

für alle die eine günstige 5850 haben wollen:

CONRAD - 5850

bei Conrad gibts eine POWERCOLOR HD5850 1024MB für 229 euro und ist verfügbar (andere 5850 kosten 60euro mehr bei conrad)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

ATI ist Crap 1111111elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NVIDIA ist the best 111111111111elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich haben möchte ist die neue "NVIDIA". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neue ATI ist auch reizvoll aber...... ^^


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

und shcon ist sie ausverkauft...
ohman xD

nvidia...naja mag ich nicht so bis jetzt immer stress gehabt mit nvidia ^^

btw. sam, kanns eind as du keine rechte hast auf dem TS, musste den komplett neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wegen lizenskey.)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Jop, hab auch keine rechte mehr.... xD ^^ wie so musstest du in neu machen?


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

weil er komplett abgeschissen ist und das Superadmin PW nichtmehr angenommen hat...
naja egal, warte bekommst glei ne PM in der ich dr sag wie du SA bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: oder auch nicht...bin ja am anderen benutzerkonto, dann hab ich auch andere rechte...also heude abend bekommst du ne PM xD


----------



## Falathrim (23. Dezember 2009)

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2660

paini wären die nicht was für dich gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Okay, Comments gelesen, nein xD


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

so mein Geld ist da, jetzt bestell i mir glei den PC per express...
nur eine Frage, wärmeleitpaste, welche ist gut? ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Nein , sind Schrott-Teile..davon abgesehen kommen erstmal keine Boxen :-) 

Könnte eh nur aufdrehen wenn meine Mutter und mein kleiner Bruder nicht da sind..und dafür lohnt sich erstmal keine Investition :]


/Edit :Arctiv Silver V zum Beispiel.._


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

danke painschkes, glei ma mit bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Kein Problem ;-)_


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

"Versandart: DHL Express bis 12:00 Uhr" Ma schaun ob die echt am 24. liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten will ich die kohle zurück für den expressversand ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

morgen? ich schlisse wetten ab, ich wette 10&#8364; das der Pc morgen nicht da ist! wie so? weil morgen der 24 ist. xD


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

joar ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber normal sind ja nur der 25. und 26. feiertage ^^

"Morgen, am Do.,24.12. ist Heiligabend
kein gesetzlicher Feiertag"

sprich DHL sollte ja normal liefern ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

Bis 13 Uhr ist meiner Erfahrung und Meinung nach so oder so noch Geschäftstag also könnte es ankommen...

Und Compare hat immernoch nicht angerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich krieg meinen PC wirklich erst im neuen Jahr wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss, aber bei uns ist es so das wir am 24 abends die Geschenke aus packen, (ist halt bei jeder Familie anderes) und darum ist für mich der 24 auch so zusagen ein Feiertag... xD es gibt viele die auch am 24 frei haben.... ^^ xD


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

ich hab zumbeispiel frei...aber arbeite bei ner kanadischen firma...und musste mir frei nehmen ^^ ansonsten sind feiertage doppelt bezahlt (also am 25. und 26. zumbeispiel)

Aber ja der 24. war für mich auch immer sowas wie nen fester feiertag ^^


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

Sry wenn das hier jetzt ein Doppelpost wird (ich hasse es ja selbst)

Aber lol...Mindfactory vor 20minuten bestellt und das zeug ist jetzt schon unterwegs O.o


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

na, so soll dat sein. Mindfactory ist, wenn man nicht via Vorkasse bezahlt, recht schnell.

Wie hast du bezahlt? PayPal?


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

sofortüberwiesung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PayPal spackt bei mir zurzeit rum, und clickandbuy naja da zahl ich ja dann doch eh wieder mit sofortüberweisung rein ^^

EDIT: Jetzt nurnoch ne 5850 günstig im netz finden...conrad liefert kost halt 300 ocken O.o


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

wart noch ein paar Tage/Woche, dann sollte es die wieder zu vernünftigen Preisen geben.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

joar denk ich auch, aber wenn ich eine abgreifen kann für unter 240, dann werde ich mir die doch holen (klar in paar wochen wird sie eventuell wieder lieferbar seina ber trotzdem noch teurer bleiben)


----------



## Vaishyana (23. Dezember 2009)

HD5850?


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

danke und gekauft xD


----------



## Mondryx (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei solchen "Sparseiten" lass ich lieber die Finger davon. Auch wenn es noch zu verlockend ist, da warte ich lieber noch einen Monat bis ich mir die Karte bestelle.


----------



## Arland (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin.

Habt ihr schon die Angebote bei Steam gesehn?
GTA IV für gut 7€ und einiges mehr.... wenn ich da noch weiter rumblätter bin ich pleite.


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2009)

Wow, danke für den Hinweis, echt tolle Preise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur schade dass ich die richtig guten Angebote schon hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich schau auf jeden Fall mal durch...


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

Ratet mal was ICH habe!! 

Ein Tweak für SLI auf nem P45!!! Dat Ding läuft auf meinem T2RS Plus!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

HAHAHAHA xD

Compare hat grad angerufen!
Mainboard ist hin und veursacht wahrscheinlich auf dem PCIe Port Probleme sie wissen allerdings nicht ob meine alte Graka das Board mit abgeschossen hat oder andersherum xD

Das heißt ich könnte heute hin und den Rechner abholen und dann brauch ich nur noch Geld fürn neues Board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will jemand spenden?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Es kann mir nicht jemand grad zufällig GTA IV und Mirror's Edge bei Steam kaufen, und ich überweise ihm dann nach Weihnachten das Geld?


----------



## Falathrim (23. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ratet mal was ICH habe!!
> 
> Ein Tweak für SLI auf nem P45!!! Dat Ding läuft auf meinem T2RS Plus!!!


Sweet^^

Der Holiday-Deal von Steam ist ja der Wahn...gleich ma Kumpel anrufen und ihm erzählen o.0 xD


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

die Tage sollte ne GTX260 eintrudeln, dann gibts SLI-Action mit 4x4,5Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei offenem Fenster sind dann auch die Temps kein Problem.

Muss nurnoch GTX260 und GTX275 irgendwie koppeln. SLI-Brücke hab ich noch von nem 780i rumliegen und ein 2. Netzteil ist auch da.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, jetzt war ich ein wenig voreilig. Hab mir grad über Click&Buy Mirror's Edge gekauft. Hat auch geklappt, bloss jetzt frag ich mich grad ob die das von meinem Konto per Lastschrift abbuchen, oder ob ich aufs Click&Buy Konto einzahlen muss?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

wird direkt von deinem Konto abgebucht, ist zumindest bei iTunes so, wo man auch via Click&Buy bezahlt.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt und schau mal was ich mir sonst noch so kaufe. Bloss das herunterladen dauert bei meiner 2000er-Leitung so immens lange :/


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

is auch so bei steam


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja, hab ja jetzt noch 27 Stunden mir zu überlegen ob ich mir GTA IV auch noch kaufe, danach kommen bestimmt noch tolle andere Sachen :>


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

mir gehts genauso...hab jetzt ersma genug fürn pc ausgegeben... ^^
mein gehalt ist ejtzt scho wieder futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab jetzt noch ~160€, aber das wollte ich eigentlich nicht für Spiele ausgeben. ^^

Bin jetzt auch erstmal weg, muss noch paar Weihnachtseinkäufe erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

jo viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Dezember 2009)

Momentan hat es mich wieder zu Lineage 2 verschlagen und Spiele wieder (auf dem offizielen Server.)

Hätte aber auch lust mal auf nem PvP privatserver vorbei zu schneihen, dieser besitzt aber eine andere Version.


Also weiß jemand wie ich 2 Versionen von L2 installieren kann?

Sollte ich einfach den Setup starten besitze ich nur die möglichkeiten des Reparierens und des Löschens.

Eine externe Festplatte habe ich nicht zur verfügung.



btw.

Ahja, 2000er Leitung... 1&1 sollte eigendlich schon seit nem halben Jahr auf ne 6000er umstellen (für den selben Preis.)  ^_^


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Wann wird bei Click&Buy abgebucht? Weil in der Email stand, das es bei der nächsten Click&Buy Abrechnung berücksichtigt wird - also der Kauf bei Steam. Wird das irgendwie immer am Monatsende oder -anfang abgebucht?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

also von iTunes kenn ich es so, dass es sofort abgebucht wird.

edit: Audiosurf für 2,50&#8364;!!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/12900/


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

kann bis zu 3 tage dauern

@Asoriel, das spiel ist der hammer xD ich hatte damals eine Keks versiond es spiels...deswegen hatte ich keine online highscores aber ansonsten der hammer


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber wirklich lohnen würde sich das für mich nicht. Man spielt einmal ein paar Runden und dann verweilt es einfach nur noch auf der Festplatte :/


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, ich zahle bei iTunes auch per Click and Buy und das wird zumindest von Click and Buy sofort abgebucht...da ich bei Click and Buy ne Kreditkarte eingetragen hab zwar nicht direkt, aber auf der Abrechnung stehts dann am Kaufdatum.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte eigentlich immer das PayPal das beste Bezahlmittel bei sowas ist, aber Click&Buy ist jetzt mein neuer Favorit. Da kann sogar ich alles mit kaufen :>


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

PayPal ist doof...hatte ein rückbuchung, weil ichs voll vergessen hatte...und jetzt wir paypal überall abgelehnt, und clickandbuy hatte ich eine rückbuchung und nix da ich kann überall zahlen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

schön, mein Noctua FLX ist unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

machst auch grade weihnachtseinkäufe wa? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

ich? Nee, schon alles erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is nur für mich Zeug, aber nicht für Weihnachten sondern einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man dauert es lang echt nen backup von allem zu machen was man braucht =/


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

spielt eigtl. jemand von euch Dirt2? Absolut genial!


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

sobald dann die grafikkarte da ist, werd ichs mir wohl holen, ja ^^


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> spielt eigtl. jemand von euch Dirt2? Absolut genial!


Dirt2 isn sau gutes Spiel, allerdings find ich die Strecken zu wenig abwechslungsreich. Ist irgendwie immer das gleiche, das nervt. :/


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

ja, das stimmt.

Ich würde es aber jederzeit wieder kaufen. Die Grafik finde ich genial. 

Mir persönlich gefallen die abwechslungsreichen Rennen mit alten Autos. Aber mir fehlen auch ein wenig "Specialevents". Ich bin jetzt Level 50 und außer den 3 X-Games und den Klassenspezifischen Rennen (wie heißen die noch gleich?) gabs bisher noch nichts spannendes.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich find Dirt 2 enttäuschend. Die Grafik ist genail, keine Frage, aber es hat sich zu weit von dem entfernt, was es einst mal war. Ein reinrassiges Rallye-Spiel.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel auch am liebsten Rallye, Trailblazer und Gatecrusher. Also die Spielmodi die dem Rallye-Sport am nähesten kommen. Die anderen Modi sind aber auch ok, hätte mir nur mehr Strecken gewünscht.


----------



## Xerivor (23. Dezember 2009)

Nach Weihnachten kauf ich mir endlich meinen Ipod Touch :>


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

Trailblazer finde ich auch spitze. Der normale Rallymodus ist auch toll. Was mir auch richtig gut gefällt ist Raid, wobei da das Gelände noch ein wenig offener sein könnte.

Dirt1 hab ich garnie wirklich gespielt. Ich hab Grid gespielt, was das gleiche Spiel ist nur auf Asphalt. Als ich dann mal Dirt1 ausgeliehen hatte war es komplett anders und wollte mir nicht gefallen, aber vielleicht schau ich es mir nochmal an, mal sehen.


edit: Ich bin eben in Kroatien in eine Mauer gefahre, die dann zerbröselt ist. Sowas gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

So kleine frage von meinem dad: Welchen TV kannste empfehlen...ich hab ja so nen Plan von TV's...

Aaalso, er würde gerne einen 42" TV für maximal 500euro (metro preise gehen auch, denn da will er kaufen <.< )
Auf was muss ich achten? LCD oder Plasma? 
Wäre nett wenn ihr mal nen paar vorschläge bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Ne 42Zoll Kiste für 500€? Da hat er aber recht geringe Ansprüche. :x


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

viel wenig? kA ich kenn mich damit nich so aus ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Erstmal wäre wichtig zu wissen wofür er den TV nutzen will (Filme?Spiele?TV? - Sat oder Kabel? Digital oder Analog?) und wann er schaut (Plasma Abends/im dunklen Raum "besser" / LCD Tagsüber "besser"..)
_


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> spielt eigtl. jemand von euch Dirt2? Absolut genial!


Bin noch am überlegen ob ichs spiele oder für 15&#8364; verkaufe; war ja bei der 5850 dabei.



Magexe schrieb:


> viel wenig? kA ich kenn mich damit nich so aus ^^


Naja für FullHD wirds wahrscheinlich nicht reichen.
Aber da kennt sich Paini besser aus, mal schaun was er raussucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

Also: TV und Filme DVD und BlueRay. Kabel, digital sobald mal unser vertrag kommen sollte, zurzeit noch analog. und er schaut meist abends, will das ganze aber noch als Bildschirm fürn PC nutzen, also mit nem Multimedia PC, an dem er auch arbeitet.


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Dann sollte er aber sein Budget ein wenig aufstocken..500€ bei den Ansprüchen+42" wird´s eng.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Dezember 2009)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...2&agid=1004 MSI 5850 für 256€ bei hwv


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

naja wie gesagt er is halt auf Metro preise gepolt,
Da kosten zurzeit LG und Philips plasma bzw LCD 42" zwischen 400 und 500euro...aber sga mal nen guten, wo der preis noch relativ gering ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


500euro war jetzt einfach an metro Preisen ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Dann sind das aber keine guten TV´s..denn normalerweise ist´s in Geschäften teurer..

Nen guter 42"er für Filme (FullHD) und PC (ist ja FullHD wegen der Auflösung auch besser) wäre dann zB : 

*LCD* :

Samsung LE40B550 - hier ein Test : Klick mich!

oder

*Plasma* :

Panasonic TX-P42S10E

Test Nr.1 : Klick mich!
Test Nr.2 : Klick mich!

_


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

dankeich wers ihm ma sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metro is großhändler ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Ich weiss ;-) Aber trotzdem.."Shop" ist Shop.._


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Stalker, Mirrors Edge, GTAIV und Dawn of War....sind wirklich gute Angebote bei Steam^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion spiels selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich ein absolut gelungenes Spiel.


edit: Vor allem kannst mit der HD5850 die DX11-Effekte genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

_Gibt nen nettes Angebot bei Amazon derzeit.. 

Das sogenannte Samsung High-Definition Paket.. : 

46" TV (Samsung 46B530)
BR-Player (Samsung BD-P 1580)
HDMI Kabel (3m)
5 BR-Filme (besimmte Auswahl - aber zB. Hangover,The Dark Knight etc..)

das ganze für 799&#8364;



Klick mich!

_


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

Corsair Obsidian 800D! Wat für ein Gehäuse! Das Teil ist riesig, schaut euch mal das Bild an: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/...air_800d/22.jpg


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

Painschkes, gutes angebot aber mein BR-Player is meine PS3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Asoriel: Das MoBo is einfahc klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut aber funny aus ^^


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Corsair Obsidian 800D! Wat für ein Gehäuse! Das Teil ist riesig, schaut euch mal das Bild an: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/...air_800d/22.jpg



Mir wärs nur wieder zu teuer, da gibts auch schöne Prozzis oder Grafikkarten für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dirt werd ich mir die Tage mal anschauen, aber außer den Need for Speed-Teilen, in denen man vor der Polizei flüchtet, haben mir Rennspiele nie besonders gefallen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem konnte man, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sogar hinter dem Mainboard eine Platte wegmachen, um Backplates einzubauen und das Board ausbauen zu müssen... coole Sache das Teil, aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht so wirklich....


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das Ding schick. Für Wakü-Nutzer sicherlich nen Blick Wert. Auch wenn ich mir (deutlich) mehr Aluminium statt Stahl gewünscht hätte.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Dezember 2009)

kaufen würde ich es auf keinen Fall. Um den Preis such ich mir lieber ein LianLi aus oder leg noch ein paar Scheine für ein Temjin07 drauf. Die haben sich schon mehr als bewiesen am Gehäusemarkt.


@Magexe: Das ist ein ganz reguläres ATX-Board. Aber da passen auch E-ATX und sogar XL-ATX rein.

maximale Länge von Erweiterungskarten (sprich Grafikkarten etc.) liegt übrigens bei 35cm. Das ist irre!


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> Painschkes, gutes angebot aber mein BR-Player is meine PS3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_War auch nicht für dich gedacht^^ 

Wollte einfach nur sagen das es da grad was gibt :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Frage, und zwar ich möchte mir über Steam Mirror's Edge&#8482;
3,74&#8364; kaufen,  aber ich muss einer Steam-Abonnementvereinbarung zu stimmen, was genau ist das? ist das die Steam abzocke? xD sry das ich frage aber das zeug ist alles auf englisch, wenn ich drauf klicken zum sehen was ich da zustimmen muss. 

ALSO HELP!! xD


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Dezember 2009)

Eine sehr,sehr sehr wichtige Frage.

Ich hab auf einem PC XP&Windows 7 Installiert und möchte (ohne eine der CD, eine geht nicht, eine ist verloren gegangen) eines von beiden Löschen. Kann ich dieses irgendwie bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Was es genau ist, keine Ahnung. Aber Abzocke ist das 100% nicht, ich denke mal, das ist nur dafür das du denen erlaubst das dir Geld abgebucht wird. Kann mich aber auch irren. ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die noch nie gelesen, aber ich nehme nicht an dass das irgendwie Abzocke ist... Steam ist ja nicht irgendein ominöser kleiner Onlineshop sondern eine riesige Plattform die mit hunderten Entwicklern zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was es genau ist, keine Ahnung. Aber Abzocke ist das 100% nicht, ich denke mal, das ist nur dafür das du denen erlaubst das dir Geld abgebucht wird. Kann mich aber auch irren. ^^



und dafür muss ich Abonnement zustimme? WTF 

hab das in einem Anderen Forum gefunden.


*Was ist bei Steam das "Abonnement"*
  Hallöchen, ich wollte mir ein Spiel bei Steam kaufen, jedoch steht dort etwas über eine Steamabonnement-Vereinbarung, was bedeutet das jetzt jedoch als Käufer für mich. Beim durchlesen ist mir nichts aufgefallen, was auf ein Abo hin deuten könnte, im Sinne von monatlichen Kosten etc.

 Gruß,
 Eathen

Antwort

Du wirst bei Steam nicht Eigentümer des Spiels sondern nur Besitzer. Steam räumt dir ein befristetes Nutzungsrecht ein. Ich selber besitze empire Total War. Du bist nur Abonnent des Spiels.

--------------------------------------------------
 Kann das Stimmen was der da sagt?


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja, tut es.
Hat nen einfachen Grund: Software kauft man nicht, man nutzt sie nur. Und damit man sie nutzen darf kauft man Lizenzen. Das passiert bei digitaler Lieferung, wie eben Steam, genauso wie mit Datenträgern. Du besitzt nie das Spiel. Das tun nur die Entwickler. Alles was du kaufst ist ne Nutzungslizenz. Sprich von dem was du kaufst bist du dann der Besitzer, was für dich dann wichtig ist wenn dich wer beklaut. Dann nur wenn du der Eigentümer oder Besitzer bist kannst du Diebstahl-Anzeigen aufgeben. Der Eigentümer bleibt aber immer das Entwicklerstudio.

Die Sache mit Eigentümer und Besitzer ist ähnlich wie die Garantie/Gewährleistungssache... viel zu kompliziert... :x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ok alles klar, danke hab es gekauft und Download gerade!


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja wenn dir bei Steam der Account gesperrt wird, kannst du aber kein einziges Spiel mehr spielen. Also besitzt man sie ja nicht,oder?


----------



## Soramac (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Steam irgendwie nicht, wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was in der Hand haben. Eine schöne Verpackung mit einem guten Logo und eine CD drinne und nicht irgendwo ein Spiel runtergeladen und mal bei einer Formatierung des PC's nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Dezember 2009)

Eben das ist diese Befristung die da drin steckt. Steam verpflichtet sich die Daten solange bereit zu stellen, wie die Software im Angebot ist und du nicht gegen die Nutzungsregeln verstößt. Verletzt man diese Regeln wird der Account gebannt. Damit sind deine Lizenzen eben verwirkt.
Solange du also brav bist und Steam existiert kannst du deine Daten 1500 Mal am Tag runterladen. Das darf Steam per se nicht stören. Verletzt du aber einen Punkt aus der EULA die man ja akzeptiert ist Feierabend.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mag Steam irgendwie nicht, wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, will ich was in der Hand haben. Eine schöne Verpackung mit einem guten Logo und eine CD drinne und nicht irgendwo ein Spiel runtergeladen und mal bei einer Formatierung des PC's nicht mehr da ist.


Zum Glück Kopiere ich den ordern dann auf die Externe Festplatte, und das war eine Ausnahme weil es so Billig war, Sonst kauf ich mir nie spiele über Steam.


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Dezember 2009)

> Eine sehr,sehr sehr wichtige Frage.
> 
> Ich hab auf einem PC XP&Windows 7 Installiert und möchte (ohne eine der CD, eine geht nicht, eine ist verloren gegangen) eines von beiden Löschen. Kann ich dieses irgendwie bewerkstelligen?


Ist übrigens alles auf einer Festplatte..


Niemand eine Ahnung? Wär wichtig^^


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja GTA4: Leider Steamserverüberlastet...dl geschwindigkeit 100kb/s...normal lad ich da mit 1-2mb ^^

EDIT: Kaum reg ich mich auf 2mb/s O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> Naja GTA4: Leider Steamserverüberlastet...dl geschwindigkeit 100kb/s...normal lad ich da mit 1-2mb ^^
> 
> EDIT: Kaum reg ich mich auf 2mb/s O.o



dann ändre denn Server unter den Einstellung und wählen einen anderen. Z.b Schweizer Steam server^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Dezember 2009)

Macht direkt jetzt kein großen Unterschied, man sollte ein Server auswählen, der gerade nicht stark besetzt ist, sprich in einem Land wo es z.B. Nachts ist oder gerade Morgen wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde erst um 00:15 oder so fertig -_- das ist der Nachteil das lange saugen....

vertreibe mir aber die zeit mit Stirb langsam 1 auf Sat 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

wtf? wo lädst du so schnell? egal was ich wähle 50-100kb/s -.-"


----------



## Soramac (23. Dezember 2009)

Übrigens wünsche ich Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und tolle Feiertage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch schon seit heute Nachmittag um 15:30Uhr am Laden. Bin grad bei 97% angelangt. 10-15 Minuten noch, eventuell länger. Ich hasse DSL 2k :/


----------



## Rethelion (23. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr von Stalker Clear: Sky? Bin grad am überlegen ob ichs für 5€ nehmen soll; weiss nur nicht wie das ist.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich fands nicht berauschend. Meiner Meinung nach musste man teilweise einfach immer viel zu weit laufen, und wirklich gut programmiert ist das ganze auch nicht. Bei mir lief es meist zwar mit 60FpS, aber ab und an ging es dann einfach mal ohne Grund auf 1-2 runter. Das Gameplay geht in Ordnung, die Grafik hätte besser sein können.

Aber, ist ja nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

shefa, wie schnell lädt das ca?
wiel meins jetzt mit 30kb zieht bei ner 35k leitung


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Durchgehend mit 200 - 219KB/s.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> wtf? wo lädst du so schnell? egal was ich wähle 50-100kb/s -.-"



Ich? Zwischen 500-650 kb's  

no Stopp... ^^ xD

und für jedes 1 GB braucht er etwa 20 Minuten also geschätzt bin ich so um 00:15 fertig


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

toll warum is das bei mir iweder ma so lahm -.-"


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

Steam hat dich einfach nicht lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei 99% angekommen und jetzt nurnoch 90KB/s :/


----------



## Magexe (23. Dezember 2009)

naja dachte ich kanns jetzt noch auf die externe knallen aber dann lad ichs mir mim neuen system runter...
wünsch euch was und schöne weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen kommt mein neuer pc an <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich freu mich wien kleines kind O.o)


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

So, fertig mit Laden. Ich werd jetzt bis zum Frühstück durchkellern :>

Dir auch schöne Weihnachten, und viel Spaß mit deinem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (24. Dezember 2009)

Niemand hier der sich ein wenig mit Homepage basteleien auskennt? Falls ja, seit mal bitte so nett euch per PM zu melden damit ich euch mit Fragen und Problemen zubomben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2009)

leider nein Vaishyana.


Magexe zum Ramteiler: ich muss mir morgen mal noch einen .pdf-Reader besorgen, dann weiß ich mehr. Ich konnte bei JZ kein Onlinebios finden und in div. Sammelthreads gabs keine Fotos. Desshalb muss ich mir die Anleitung vom Brett als .pdf holen, dann kann ich es dir sagen.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Menno, ich kann bei HWLuxx einfach nichts auf dem Marktplatz sehen. Laut einem Mod muss man ja einfach nur 60 Tage angemeldet sein, ich bin aber schon seit dem 23. November angemeldet, was für mich dann schon über 60 Tage sind :/

Frohe Fest und gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Menno, ich kann bei HWLuxx einfach nichts auf dem Marktplatz sehen. Laut einem Mod muss man ja einfach nur 60 Tage angemeldet sein, ich bin aber schon seit dem 23. November angemeldet, was für mich dann schon über 60 Tage sind :/
> 
> Frohe Fest und gute Nacht
> 
> ...


23.11.? Das sind 30 Tage. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde Mirros Edge einfach ende geil! xD 

gn8^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Ein frohes Fest wünsch ich euch allen :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

von mir au nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wild in der bude rum renn und auf DHL warten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> von mir au nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Paket ist noch rechtzeitig gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher, großes Danke an UPS, die mir den Arsch gerettet haben.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

ja mein paket kommt auch, STATUS: "Sendung befindet sich auf dem Weg zum Empfänger" 

naja ups hermes und co sind alle scho vorbei gefahren nur DHL nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja meistens kommen die so um 11


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Machst dann mal Bilder? Ich mag so "aufgestellte Hardware"-Bilder :-)_


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

soll ich den postboten fragen ob er sich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hinstellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja eher nich, aber ich kann ja dokumentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein PC den ich komplett zusammenbau...sonst immer nur einzelteile wie CPU wechseln und so..


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Hehe.. :-) 

Also ich warte auf Bilder! (heute noch bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

joar, dann mach ich nen flickr fotobuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is dann einfacher ^^
aber jetzt wenn er kommt ersma zusammenbauen, windoof neu machen, sachen für arbeit fertig installieren und dann kann ich mich um meine backups kümmern und dann kommen bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Nee..nicht flickr..irgendwie läd dir Seite bei mir nicht 

Nimm abloaded oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kk


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

So, Frohe Weihnachten alle zsammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Frage: Wie bekomm ich am besten Wärmeleitpaste von meiner CPU runter? Bekomme ja gleich 'nen neuen Kühler.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch ein Frohes Fest, und wenig Stress^^



Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Wie bekomm ich am besten Wärmeleitpaste von meiner CPU runter? Bekomme ja gleich 'nen neuen Kühler.



Mit nem Tuch und etwas Alkohol?^^
Ist die WLP steinhart geworden oder was?


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Am besten mit ein wenig Reinigungsbenzin/Alkohol und einem Mikrofaserlappen..zumindest kenne ich das so..:-)_


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mit nem Tuch und etwas Alkohol?^^
> Ist die WLP steinhart geworden oder was?



Ich hab keine Ahnung wie hart die WLP ist. Die CPU ist ja grade in Benutzung. 
Alkohol... Wodka o.Ä. kann ich nicht benutzen oder? Geht Brennspiritus?


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

wodka...ein jedermanns haushalts mittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (den kann i mir echt nicht verkneifen ^^)


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Eher Spiritus - zumindest würde ich das dem Vodka vorziehen :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie hart die WLP ist. Die CPU ist ja grade in Benutzung.
> Alkohol... Wodka o.Ä. kann ich nicht benutzen oder? Geht Brennspiritus?



Ach ich dachte du hast Probleme sie runter zu bekommen^^
Dann kannst du ja erstmal nur mit einem Tuch probieren die WLP runter zu bekommen, je nach Qualität geht die eigentlich leicht runter; am besten machst das kurz nachdem du den PC ausgeschalten hast, da ist sie noch etwas flüssiger.
Ich leg da immer ein Zewa auf den Tisch und "poliere" dann die CPU; musst nur aufpassen, dass du die Pins nicht verbiegst.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

wechselst ud jede woche deine Wärmeleitpaste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Nö..aber als ich es mal gemacht habe hatte ich auch Spiritus bzw. Reinigungsbenzin :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... werd ich mal nachher schauen was wir so haben. Normale Haushaltstücher sollten vorhanden sein. Bloss beim Spiritus bin ich mir grad nicht so sicher. Naja, wird schon schief gehen :>


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Wenn nicht.. Zunge > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Mit 'nem Waschlappen wollte ich da eigentlich nicht bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

waschlappen xD am besten noch im betrieb, dann machts erst richtig spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Muss ich eignetlich was beachten wenn ich nen AM3 einsetze?


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: Muss ich eignetlich was beachten wenn ich nen AM3 einsetze?



Ja, dass du ihn richtig herum einsetzt^^
Goldene Ecke CPU an weisse Ecke Sockel.


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Und , war DHL da? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Ho-Ho-Ho.... Frohe Weihnachten.


Ich schwöre es euch Mirro's edge ist so geil!!! 

aber am geilsten ist es, wenn das spiel hängen bleibt, oder ich am spielen bin und der Bildschirm in Standby geht, und ich kein Bild mehr habe auch nicht wenn ich auf den desk switch.... oder noch geiler, ich fliege einfach aus dem Spiel raus.... manchmal sogar mir Fehler Meldung "das Programm musste Beendet werden" bla bla bla...


Heute morgen ging es Problem los. >_>

Also WTF? EA Game halt.... >_>


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich schwöre es euch Mirro's edge ist so geil!!!



83% noch bei 350kbs; dann kann ich schaun obs bei mir läuft^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> dann kann ich schaun obs bei mir läuft^^



Jo, verstehe auch nicht wie so es plötzlich spinnt, :/  Spiel ist gerade wieder hängen geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komisch.... Naja hab heute nicht viel zeit fürs spielen, Weihnachts Baum schmücken und so.


----------



## Tyro (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Buffies,
kurze Frage, und zwar hab ich eine Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT mit einen DVI-I (Dual Link) Ausgang (laut Wikipedia), so nun brauche ich einen adapter von dvi auf hdmi , jetzt ist meine Frage, kann ich da jeden x belibigen dvi adapter nehmen, oder muss der DVI-I (Dual Link) sein, wiel ich finde so einen patu net??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro

PS: Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten! =)


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Aktualisiert eure Lesezeichen: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Quad-Core-Prozessor gegeben ist, den viele Leser besitzen, findet sich im Testfeld auch ein fast drei Jahre alter Core 2 Quad Q6600 wieder. Dass dieser trotz 35 Monaten auf dem Buckel in einigen Disziplinen immer noch nicht zum alten Eisen gehört, wird auf den folgenden Seiten erneut deutlich.



Der Q6600 Rockt heute noch! 

i love Q6600 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir läuft Mirror's Edge komplett ohne Probleme. Bin jetzt auch fast fertig mit dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ein frohes Fest wünsch ich euch allen :-)_


Ja, frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage euch allen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Aktualisiert eure Lesezeichen: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung


Schöner Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das Bild mit den vielen CPUs auf der ersten Seite ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja DHL war vor 1,5stunden da...ich brauch immer lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt nurnoch festplatte aus dem alten raus und DVD laufwerk und ins Asgard rein, dann bin ich fast fertig...
nurnoch Win7 Neuinstallen und dann bin ich wieder da ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Na dann , viel Spaß :-)

Und BILDER BILDER BILDER nicht vergessen!_


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut und meinen Vater gefragt. Wir haben nichts zu Hause, weder Brennspiritus noch was Ähnliches. Wenn die Paste gleich nicht so abgeht bin ich ein wenig gearscht. ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Nen Bekannten der kommt und gerne trinkt? Dann einfach die Paste anhauchen lassen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne nur einen der gerne trinkt, aber der kommt nicht... Ich glaub wenns sonst nicht geht nehme ich irgendeinen Hochprozentigen :> 
Würde Absinth gehen? Da haben wir glaube ich noch was von und das Zeug hat immerhin 70% :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. Dezember 2009)

Die meisten WLPs bekommt man auch mechanisch gut runter. Mach dir da mal keinen Stress.
Reinigungsbenzin machts natürlich sehr einfach, sollte aber auch so gehen.


----------



## Xerivor (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix nehm einfach Küchenpapier oder Klopapier, das reicht vollkommen. Zumindest die MX-2 und PK-1 bekomm ich damit problemlos runter.

edit: Von mir natürlich auch ein frohes Fest euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann , viel Spaß :-)
> 
> Und BILDER BILDER BILDER nicht vergessen!_


 sowieso hab von jedem arbeitsschritt nen bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut und meinen Vater gefragt. Wir haben nichts zu Hause, weder Brennspiritus noch was Ähnliches. Wenn die Paste gleich nicht so abgeht bin ich ein wenig gearscht. ^^



Wenn du nicht gerade ein Liquid Metal Pad(^^) drauf hast wirst du sie schon auf normalen Weg herunterbekommen.
Ich hab die WLP von meine Graka auch mit einem Tuch runtergebracht und die war wirklich steinhart; Lüfter abgesteckt, Furmark bis 80°C und dann fix den Kühler abmontiert^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Supi! Ich (wir?) warte(n).. :-)_


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

aber bis ich den Arctic Cooling Freezer druf hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das ja sau blöd, wenn man vorher schon das netzteil einbaut ^^
Aber naja drin ist er, ist auch alles soweit richtig angeschlossen, also im leerlauf gehts schonmal ^^

EDIT: eben noch shcnell treiber backup laden und dann bin ich ma festplatte umbauen und und und ^^


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2009)

ich warte auch painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoff, dass heute noch die GTX260 und der Noctua-Lüfter ankommt. Mein klapperndes Netzteil nervt, außerdem befürchte ich, dass der Lüfter demnächst einen kompletten Abgang macht.


edit: Freezer7Pro oder Freezer Xtreme?


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

7 pro ^^
erm nur eine frage O.o muss ich jetzt echt die blende ab machen für mein DVD Laufwerk O.o


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab WLP auch schon oft einfach mit nem feutchten Tuch abgewischt, man sollte sie (die CPU) halt nicht sofort danach einbauen damit das Wasser garantiert weg ist, aber ansonsten gabs noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2009)

Beim Asgard musst du die Lochblende rausmachen wenn du ein Laufwerk reinsteckst. Ist ein ziemlicher Krampf.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

joar schade, erm von innen drücken? weil ich auf der rückseite die letzte scharube ned find O.o

edit: gefunden xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade geheime Infos meiner Schwester entlockt, es sieht so aus als würde ich eine neue Uhr bekommen..... Vielleicht ja die?? Klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt obs nachher abgeht. Wenn nicht hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Ist beim Groß Clockner eigentlich WLP mit dabei? Wenn nicht hab ich wirklich ein Problem :>


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Hier hab ich ein nettes TowerDefense-Game gefunden: http://event.asus.com/Xtreme_Design/mb/mayhem/

Lasst uns die oberen 10% der Highscore belegen^^


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2009)

WLP wird mitgeliefert, zumindest laut CB-Test.


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja auch mal ne Idee.. ^^
Sieht lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich komm nach 50 Leveln grade mal auf 614k Punkte. Wie zur Hölle hat der 1. 777 Mio. geschafft?


----------



## Soramac (24. Dezember 2009)

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2848


Kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Kennt ihr schon das video? Klicken Schade das das nur ein Fake ist! Träumen kann man aber noch. xD


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh da kein Video, nur ein weisser Kasten in deinem Post.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ich komm nach 50 Leveln grade mal auf 614k Punkte. Wie zur Hölle hat der 1. 777 Mio. geschafft?



Frag ich mich auch; evtl darf man keine einzige Einheit durchlassen... jedesmal gehen da ja Punkt verloren.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich probier es nachher nochmal, jetzt muss ich zuerst Mirror's Edge fertig spielen und dann gibts sofort auch schon Kaffee + Kuchen :/


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

soo, jetzt mit neuem PC...jetzt brauch ich ersma Asoriel, wegen RAM einstellen und blubb...

Habe eben gemerkt das ich das Laufwerk aus meinem alten rechner nicht rausnehmen kann...deswegen 2 pcs neben einander ...sieht geil aus xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. Dezember 2009)

Wieso kannst das nicht rausnehmen? angerostet?^^


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

ne kann front nicht abnehmen, und da das Laufwerk vorne breiter als der schacht ist, müsste ich das alte gehäuse schrotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja aber egal...

Hab jetzt nen paar bilder vom neu zusammenbau gemacht, hab einfach alle genommen und hochgeladen: http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=ssSEOv9v

ich weis bin ned der mörder fotograf ^^

EDIT: Was mir auffällt O.o die bilder ohne blitz sind ja ma derbe verwackelt xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Wunder Schön verkabelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

ich weis xD
naja ich lass die kabel so hängen, das sie ned am kühler liegen...ich schau ja eh ned rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem sind die kabel vorne nur die 2xPCIe


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_Schickey ;-) Obwohl Kabelmanagement (auch wenn die Klappe zu ist) natürlich schöner wäre.. :]

Aber SCHÄM dich für die Fotos..hattest du nicht ne Canon EOS? 350D?_


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

is ne 400d, aber wie gesagt bin ned so der profi...ausserdem war ich happy wie sau und da waren die fotos mir sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Dezember 2009)

Die Kabel sind mal bäh
Und die Bilder...naja kann auch nicht mit ner Kamera umgehen, aber mit so ner Kamera sollten bessere Bilder machbar sein :/


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich nachher dazu kommen sollte von irgendwem die Kamera abzugreifen gibts auch von mir Fotos. Und dann auch mit ordentlicher Kabelverlegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


                          Und , was hat er so bei euch gebracht? :-)_


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2009)

_/fail..-_-_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Nix, da ich noch warten kann......


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein PC ein geschenk an mich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten ham wirs nich so mit geschenken ^^

erm kleine frage...
habe mir http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...600MHz-CL7.html die gekauft, sollten ja auf 1600mhz laufen (bzw dann bei amd auf 1333mhz) naja jetzt laufen die laut CPUz auf 666mhz O.o und ja das merkt man, und nicht CL7 sondern eher CL9 mit 9 - 9 - 9 - 24   anstatt 7 - 9 - 7 -24

weis wer woran das liegen kann O.o


----------



## Drydema (24. Dezember 2009)

das normal das er mit 666-667 mhz läuft und die timings musst du manuell im bios einstellen


----------



## Soramac (24. Dezember 2009)

Left4 dead 2 !!! !JUHUHUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU

UNCUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

So das hab ich bekommen...... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das man die Uhr besser sieht.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd demnächst mal zum Paintball gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (24. Dezember 2009)

nett sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Rethelion ohja...bei uns um die ecke is eine und ich war noned da O.o


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> nett sam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei uns ist seit ein paar Jahren auch eine Halle, aber ich habs immer verschoben hinzugehen. 
Jetzt mit dem Gutschein komm ich nicht mehr rum^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> nett sam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, danke hab mich extrem über die Uhr gefreut ist eine echte Schweizer Armee Uhr, die Uhren Marke SWISS MILITARY, wird auf der ganzen Welt von denn Spezialeinheit getragen..... klar ist nicht das Neues Modell sonst wäre sie viel zu Teuer........ 

und wie man auf der cod6 sieht eben noch Dog Tags mit Gravur..... 

das passt natürlich perfekt zu cod6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

So... endlich fertig mit einbauen in mein neues Gehäuse. Und es läuft immernoch nicht so wie es soll. Meine Power und HDD LED's gehen nicht, da auf meinem Mainboard irgendwie nicht genug Platz für die Stecker ist oO Der CPU-Kühler wackelt die ganze Zeit, und allgemein sind mir die Lüfter grad ein wenig zu laut. Aber ansonsten... jetzt erstmal COD6 installieren...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Zocke die Ganze Zeit cod6 HAMMER! ^^ xD


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2009)

Achja, noch was zum Meckern: Die Verpackung von CoD6 war schon schrott. Kann ich mich da bei Amazon beschweren? :>

Edit: Meine Front-Audio-Anschlüsse funktionieren auch nicht, das HD-Audio-Kabel ist nicht lang genug, und das AC'97 funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Bin jetzt mal MW2 testen...


----------



## Kyragan (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wusste ja schon, was ich krieg weil ichs selbst bestellt hatte.
Das Highlight kam aber von meinem Bruder.
N originales Maß-Glas gefüllt mit so Gummizeugs. Einerseits so gelbe mit Maracuja-Geschmack und oben drauf für die Schaumkrone sind diese weißen Mäuse drauf. So gut. :>


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

MW2 ist besser als ich dachte muss ich sagen. Und im Multiplayer machts wirklich derbe Spaß. Jetzt erstmal Singleplayer durchspielen, mal schauen ob ich bis 10Uhr fertig bin :>

Btw: Auf 5V/7V wollen die Gehäuse-Lüfter meines K62 irgendwie nicht anlaufen, also laufen sie durchgehend auf 100%. Jemand 'ne Idee was ich dagegen tun kann? Auf meinem Mainboard sind nur 2 Anschlüsse für Lüfter, und regeln geht glaube ich sowieso nicht dadrüber.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Dezember 2009)

SpeedFan geht meiner Meinung nach immer


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Dezember 2009)

hab heut nach einem jahr wieder mal wow ausprobiert, darf 7 tage umsonst spielen,  macht mir gar keinen spaß mehr, BÄH xD was mach ich jetz mit dem account >.<


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> SpeedFan geht meiner Meinung nach immer



Nur wenn es Lüfter und MB unterstützen; wobei ich es mir nicht mehr installieren würde, seit ich mir das MB damit zerschossen habe...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achja, noch was zum Meckern: Die Verpackung von CoD6 war schon schrott. Kann ich mich da bei Amazon beschweren? :>


Da geh ich aber mal von aus! Ansonsten bei dem ders geliefert hat!


----------



## Tyro (25. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Buffies,
> kurze Frage, und zwar hab ich eine Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT mit einen DVI-I (Dual Link) Ausgang (laut Wikipedia), so nun brauche ich einen adapter von dvi auf hdmi , jetzt ist meine Frage, kann ich da jeden x belibigen dvi adapter nehmen, oder muss der DVI-I (Dual Link) sein, wiel ich finde so einen patu net??
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> MW2 ist besser als ich dachte muss ich sagen. Und im Multiplayer machts wirklich derbe Spaß. Jetzt erstmal Singleplayer durchspielen, mal schauen ob ich bis 10Uhr fertig bin :>


Jo Heute morgen auch mal eine runder MW2 Mulitplayer gespielt der ist einfach nur GEIL! 

Story würde ich auch gerne Heute noch durch spielen.... ach scheiss verwarnte besuchen :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst sagt mal wie du bei Steam heisst und ich Addy dich, können wir runde zusammen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen oder so xD


----------



## Magexe (25. Dezember 2009)

blöde frage, kann man nen 3pin lüfter drosseln? ^^
also über speedfan gehts schonmal nicht...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der am MB hängt gehts eigentlich mit speedfan hab ich auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten vllt die spannung ändern^^


----------



## Magexe (25. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab den gehäuselüfter vom asgard extra am "steuerbaren" port angeschlossen naja aber mit speedfan geht nix...
und spannung ändern, naja sag das mal einem nicht so bios oder sonst wie vertrauten mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

na klar geht das, sogar auf sehr viele Arten.

-Widerstand einlöten
-an ne Steuerung hängen
-An nen Molex auf 5V/7V hängen


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jemand eine gute Lüftersteuerung für mindestens 5 Lüfter empfehlen? 6 Lüfter wäre am besten. Sie sollte schwarz sein.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

brauchst du wirklich so viele Kanäle? 

Ich hab bei mir zB beide CPU-Lüfter an einem Kanal hängen.

Ansonsten bauen Zalman und Scythe ganz ordentliche. Die Sunbeam Rheobus ist auch echt genial.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte jeder Lüfter hängt an einem Anschluss. Wie soll man den mehrere an einen hängen? 
Also ich würde oben beide Gehäuse-Lüfter wohl zusammen hängen. Den Vorne und hinten hätte ich gern einzelnd, und den am CPU-Kühler auch.

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass wenn mein CPU-Lüfter an 12V hängt, der ganze Kühler die ganze Zeit wackelt? :>

Btw: 39°C nach 3 Stunden MW2 im Multiplayer ist ganz in Ordnung für meinen E8400 oder? Hätte nicht gedacht das mein Groß Clock'ner so gut kühlt :>


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

ja, die Temp. ist in Ordnung.


Mit einem Y-Kabel kannst du 2 Lüfter an einen Kanal hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Das wird dann ja noch teuerer...

Die hab ich im Moment im Blick:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...ack::11003.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...oller::446.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...lack::6926.html


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

Warum nicht eine günstige Steuerung?

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...d=42&ref=26

Die hab ich selbst. Funktioniert prächtig und kostet nicht viel. Hab auch an einem Kanal 2 Lüfter hängen => Kein Problem.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Dezember 2009)

Sebi vor allem ein sehr schönes Gerät! Schlicht und matter schwarzer Stahl -> Sehr schön ;D

Achja, Weihnachten, Geschenke *g*

-Einen Gutschein für ne Fahrt zu meiner Schwester

-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das oberste
Über das Messer freu ich mich besonders...sammel mir meine hochwertigen Kochmesser langsam zusammen ^-^


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gehäuse hat nur interne 3,5" Schächte, also würde ich jedesmal mein Gehäuse aufmachen müssen zum steuern. Ich brauch was für den 5,25"-Schacht. Darum sowas teueres :>

@ Fala: Hast vor auszuziehen, oder warum die ganze Messer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja Fala, die würde sich auch gut in meinem (hoffentlich) zukünftigen LianLi mit gebürstetem, schwarz eloxiertem Alu in der Front machen. Lediglich die roten LEDs würde dann rausfliegen und weiße kämen rein.

Wie stehts eigtl. mit deinen Kumpels, wollen die dir mal wieder das Geld geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab ja jetzt seit gestern nen Noctua NF-S12B FLX hier liegen. Das Ding kostet nicht umsonst so viel. Bei 1.200rpm ruhig, bei 900rpm fast lautlos und bei 600rpm hört man absolut nichtsmehr - aus nächster Entfernung wohl gemerkt.
Der Durchsatz ist bei jeder Drehzahl sehr sehr gut, vor allem für die Lautstärke. Die Qualität ist so hoch wie noch bei keinem Lüfter die ich bisher hatte (und das sind einige), auch der Umfang und die Verpackung wissen zu gefallen.

Sollte das LianLi bei mir Einzug halten wird es mit 2 Noctuas ausgestattet und das Netzteil bekommt einen PWM-Lüfter. Hierbei weiß ich noch nicht ob Multiframe, SilentWings oder Twister Cluster, wobei höchstwahrscheinlich Cluster oder SilentWings.

zusammen mit entkoppelten HDDs und 33% Drehzahl an der GTX275 sollte das System dann absolut lautlos sein wenn es geschlossen ist.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Kann man bei jeder Grafikkarte die Lüfterdrehzahl regeln? Also würde das auch bei meiner 9800GT gehen? Wenn ja, wie? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei NVIDIA schauen musst junger Padawan dort hat es Tools wo du Lüfter steuert kannst, und deine Grafikkarte Hörer takten kannst.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

RivaTuner


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.nvidia.de/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.05_de.html

Meinst du das?

Edit: Okay, war wohl falsch. Das heisst ja nicht RivaTuner.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja genau das meine ich, und Rivatuner ist andres Programme...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehm einfach beides :>

Edit: Da denkt man seine Grafikkarte ist so extrem laut, und was ist? Sie ist das leiseste in meinem System. Hör die erst wenn ich die auf ~50% Drehzahl drehe. Werd wohl wirklich eine Lüftersteuerung benötigen :/


----------



## Asoriel (25. Dezember 2009)

na, mach doch auf und halt mal alle Lüfter an, dann weißt du gleich welcher der Übeltäter ist.


----------



## Xerivor (25. Dezember 2009)

Aber nicht die Finger zwischen die "Rotoren" stecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (25. Dezember 2009)

Kennt jemand einen Shop, der den Fernseher Samsung LE-32B450 sofort liefern kann (noch vor Sylvester)? Allerdings sollte der Preis 
dabei mit Versand (Nachname) unter 400€ liegen (so ähnlich, wie hier).


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Shop, der den Fernseher Samsung LE-32B450 sofort liefern kann (noch vor Sylvester)? Allerdings sollte der Preis
> dabei mit Versand (Nachname) unter 400€ liegen (so ähnlich, wie hier).



Klick dich doch mal hier bei den Shops durch, die ihn lieferbar haben: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a409498.html
Kann dir leider zu keinen von denen was sagen. Pixmania hat zwar schlechte Bewertungen, dafür haben die meine HD5850 einen Tag nach Paypalzahlung losgeschickt; und das obwohl sie niergends verfügbar ist.
Redcoon hat mir meinen TV von Swoopo angeliefert. Der kam aber mit Spedition und ich weiss nicht ob deiner groß genug ist um per Spedi geliefert zu werden.
Und ob das dann überhaupt noch rechtzeitig klappen würde ist eine andere Frage; vorsichtshalber würde ich anrufen bevor du bestellst.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, mach doch auf und halt mal alle Lüfter an, dann weißt du gleich welcher der Übeltäter ist.




Wie jetzt? Meinst du im laufendem Betrieb anhalten? Also Finger drauf oder wie?  ^^


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2009)

Hatte auch schon bei Pixmania was bestellt, lief super und gab keine Probleme.


----------



## pampam (25. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, ich hab hier nur nachgefragt, weil ich nicht unbedingt bei irgendeinem Shop bestellen wollte.
Also wenn mir noch jemadn nen guten Inernetshop empfehlen kann, immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Übeltäter. Mein Gehäuse-Lüfter auf der Rückseite. Wenn ich den ruhig stelle ist meine Graka das lauteste - glaube ich zumindest.

Könnte es dadran liegen, das der die Luft fast direkt gegen die Wand pustet? Da sind vielleicht 5cm zwischen.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

Bin grad am überlegen meinen SAT-Receiver wegzuwerfen und stattdessen meinen PC dafür zu benutzen; würde sich ja auch anbieten, da ich da gleich alles aufnehmen kann.
Hat da jemand grad eine gute und günstige TV-Karte die er weiterempfehlen könnte?


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Guckst du hier: http://www.sat-ulc.eu/ulc/announcement.php?f=738&a=169 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad mal Battlefield 2 Complete Collection bei Steam gegönnt :>


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (25. Dezember 2009)

Montag erstmal Ipod Touch 32GB holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ich mich freu ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich Formatier gleich den Pc GRRRRRRRRRR..... cod6 Ruckelt an machen stellen... aber immer an denn selben.... O.o  bin zwar fertig aber ja selbst im abspannt hat es zwischen durch geruckelt WTF??? das ist mir auch bei mirros..... aufgefallen... am System kann es kaum liegen.

werden ja wieder schöne fest tage... xD


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach beides :>
> 
> Edit: Da denkt man seine Grafikkarte ist so extrem laut, und was ist? Sie ist das leiseste in meinem System. Hör die erst wenn ich die auf ~50% Drehzahl drehe. Werd wohl wirklich eine Lüftersteuerung benötigen :/


Bei mir ists grad das Gegenteil. Scheint, als ob die Kühlung bzw. der Lüfter meiner Club3D 8800GT langsam net mehr will. Er läuft sichtlich unrund, das Gehäuse vibriert sogar etwas. Oo
Hab nur mit nem Pinsel vorsichtig den Staub runtergemacht und sie dann wieder wie gehabt eingebaut. Alle anderen Lüfter und das Netzteil sind frlüsterleise(S-Flex 800rpm). Da kannst das Ohr nebenhalten und du hörst nix. :>
Auf 12 Volt.

Eventuell mal schaun, ob ich nen guten günstigen VGA-Kühler krieg. Hab eh noch nen S-Flex über weil nur einer drauf ging... Netzteil war im Weg. °_°
Und den beim Mugen 2 mitgeliegerten hab ich auch noch da und den Standard-Frontlüfter vom Asgard... :X


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Montag erstmal Ipod Touch 32GB holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann sag ich mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen iPod, habe auch ein neuen iPod bekommen und zwar den iPod Shuffle, sehr niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du irgendwelche Fragen hast, bezüglich iPod, Apps, iTunes etc. dann meld dich!!


----------



## Maga1212 (25. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

Ich wollte mir bald einen Neuen PC kaufen,und wollte ihn Zusammenstellen aber ich weiß nicht wo ich ihn zusammenstellen soll.

Danke im vorraus

Edit: Ich kaufe ihn erst April 2010 lohnt es sich jetzt schon was auszu suchen oder erst später weil es dann vlt billiger oder neue sachen geben wird


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Hardwareversand.de kann ich empfehlen. Die bauen auch für nur 20€ zusammen.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Ich wollte mir bald einen Neuen PC kaufen,und wollte ihn Zusammenstellen aber ich weiß nicht wo ich ihn zusammenstellen soll.
> 
> ...


Wie oben gesagt: hardwareversand.de

Was die Zusammenstellung selbst angeht: Frag wenn du bestellen willst nochmal. Der Hardwaremarkt ist so unglaublich schnellebig, dass sich da in Wochen schnell mal Preise verändern können oder neue empfehlenswerte Produkte erscheinen.
Hardware würde ich immer zeitnah bestellen, auch weil sie einen recht hohen Wertverfall hat.

Anderes Thema: Guter UND günstiger VGA-Kühler anyone? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (25. Dezember 2009)

ok danke euch für die schnellen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Günstig = Wie teuer maximal?

Edit: Den hier hab ich z.B. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a320798.html


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2009)

So günstig wie möglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab net mehr wirklich viel Geld, hoff die Kohle von meinem Vater kommt bald auf meinem Konto an. Ansonsten will ichs vor allem leise haben... :/


----------



## Maga1212 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hiho =D

Also ich wollte jemanden Fragen ob er mir auf Hardwareversand.de einen Pc zussammen stellt der sollte so um die 1000-1100€ kosten sollte. 

Er sollte gut sein damit ich neue spiele wie Modern warefare 2 spielen kann,also halt spiele die Anforderungen brauchen die hoch sind.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was die Zusammenstellung selbst angeht: Frag wenn du bestellen willst nochmal. Der Hardwaremarkt ist so unglaublich schnellebig, dass sich da in Wochen schnell mal Preise verändern können oder neue empfehlenswerte Produkte erscheinen.
> Hardware würde ich immer zeitnah bestellen, auch weil sie einen recht hohen Wertverfall hat.



Frag also nach, wenn du WIRKLICH bestellen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis April passiert noch ne ganze Menge auf dem Markt, das sei dir gewiss.

Edit: der Scythe Setsugen is ja mal schick... aber schon wieder 35 Euro?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> Hiho =D
> 
> Also ich wollte jemanden Fragen ob er mir auf Hardwareversand.de einen Pc zussammen stellt der sollte so um die 1000-1100€ kosten sollte.
> 
> ...



Wenn du erst im April den PC kaufst macht das jetzt keinen Sinn was zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## Maga1212 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ok =P


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2009)

Glaub echt, wenn ich die Kohle hab und etwas Ruhe bestell ich mir nen Setsugen...
Von den Temperaturen laut CB kaum hinter anderen High-End-Kühlern wie dem Mk13 von Prolimatech aber der leiseste im Testfeld... ziemlich genau was ich wollte... :/


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin erstmal weg für 10 Tage (in der Schweiz mir meinem Vater arbeiten) - komme am 6. wieder..dann hoffentlich mit Knete so das dann endlich alles (was ich immer alles ist :X..) gekauft werden kann :-)

Ich hoffe mal das ich da trotzdem Internet habe und manchmal reinschauen kann..stellt nichts böses an und seid alle lieb zueinander :]

Bis denne.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

Na dann wünsch ich dir Viel Spaß in der Schweiz und komm wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ab morgen auch erstmal ein paar Tage bei meinem Vater, allerdings nicht zum arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd aber sicher ab und an mal reinschauen.

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz pain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß euch beiden.


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2009)

_Danke Danke :-) Ab liebsten würde ich mich jetzt wieder hinlegen..aber ich kann ja im Zug schlafen..10std Fahrt 4tw..-_-

Bis bald! :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat hier alles Modern Warfare 2? Wir können ja ab und an mal n Ründchen zocken. Schreibt mir sonst einfach eure Steam-Namen. Dann add ich euch oder so.


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir satt Modern Warfare 2 Left 4 Dead 2 geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich jetz nach dem ich ~2 Wochen auf Rk70 war doch durchgerungen Prestige zu machen... :X


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab mich jetz nach dem ich ~2 Wochen auf Rk70 war doch durchgerungen Prestige zu machen... :X



Und auf Deutsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Setsugen ist übrigens super. Den kannst dann auch auf ne zukünftige Grafikkarte draufpacken. Mit dem machst sicher nichts falsch, und Scythe bietet in der Regel auch immer gewohnt gute Qualität.


----------



## Xerivor (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube er hat nach dem er  2 Wochen lang Rank 70 in Modern Warfare 2 war den Prestige Modus durchgezockt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

aah, hab MW2 noch nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat nach dem er  2 Wochen lang Rank 70 in Modern Warfare 2 war den Prestige Modus durchgezockt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich hab Prestige-Modus angefangen.
Das ja nix anderes als im Prinzip nochmal hochleveln, nur dass man noch nen Slot mehr für ne eigene Klasse und noch mehr Embleme und Herausforderungen bekommt.

@Asoriel Hab den Setsugen mal bestellt. Kompatibel ist er ja und die Leistung soll auch stimmen. Dann ist mein ganzes Kühlsystem Scythe! :>
Mugen2 mit S-Flex, 2 S-Flex am Gehäuse und dann den Setsugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

Fehlt nurnoch eine günstige Kaze-Q


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Brauch ich eigentlich nicht, weil ich die 800rpm S-Flex hab. Die muss ich nicht runterregeln und der Setsugen hat ne eigene Lüftersteuerung dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

okay, überzeugt.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wer hat hier alles Modern Warfare 2? Wir können ja ab und an mal n Ründchen zocken. Schreibt mir sonst einfach eure Steam-Namen. Dann add ich euch oder so.



Meld! Ich hab MW2, bin aber erst Rang29 oder so :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Grad Rk13 gemacht. Wenn auch schon zum zweiten Mal. ;D


----------



## Knölle1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Mal so ne Frage dazwischen..

Ich kenn mich mit GraKA´s nicht so aus, und habe aus der PC-Zusammenstellung 2009/2010 jetzt die Ati Radeon HD5850 mal herausgenommen!

Was haltet ihr persönlich von der?
Schafft diese die gängigen Spiele, also zB Dragon Age Origins, oder vielleicht auch Crysis mit einem soliden, aufregendem Bild?

Derzeit bin ich noch im Besitzt der serienmässig eingebauten GeForce 8600GS, habe 2,66 GHz (Dual Core) und 3 Gb RAM (werd ich aber auf mindestens 4GB erhöhen)

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen! =)

Danke


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

Die HD5850 ist Sahne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die schafft jedes Spiel in max. Einstellungen, auch noch in FullHD, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. 

Absolut tolles Stück Technik!


Die Frage ist nur, ob dein Netzteil den Spaß auch mitmacht.


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

Meine krücke schafft auch noch genug xD

Mal was anderes:
Habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge für USB-Sticks?
Sie sollen günstig, aber auch gut sein. ^^

Meinen 8Gb stick habe ich in Saturn für 10€gekauft, war sunne aktion iwie... jetzt find ich nurnoch welche ab 15€aufwärts.
Was ich vorhab?
Ich will meine ganzen CD/DVDs loswerden und auf USB-Sticks sichern. Dabei denke ich an größenordnungen von 25-50Sticks, je nach größe.
Den Händler würde ich auf nen Rabatt ansprechen... Ausbildungsstatus ist echt geil... xD

Nira =P

PS: Einen großen eSata such ich auch xD


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

Warum nicht eine große Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht glaub ich bei Filmen mehr Sinn.


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

weil ich kkeine Festplatte mit mir rumschleppen werde... xD
ich steh btw auch nicht so auf handtaschen... die nerven immer nur, weil man iwie immer in angst lebt xD


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

Niranda du willst nicht im Ernst das Zeug auf 25-50 USB-Sticks speichern? Hallo? Da ist es günstiger wenn du dir 2 externe Festplatten kaufst, und die 2. auch nur falls die eine stirbt, eine würde auch vollkommen reichen.

Da bezahlst du ja für 80GB an die 100&#8364;, da bist du mit 2x500GB extern deutlich günstiger beraten wobei du auch alles doppelt gesichert hast. Sogar mit 2,5" HDDs wäre das noch günstiger.


edit: Warst schneller. Dann würde ich nen 16GB-Stick fürs "Nötigste" kaufen und für den Rest ne HDD.

Das mit dem eSata würde ich mir gut überlegen. Hab ich auch schon gedacht, ist aber nicht verbreitet genug.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> weil ich kkeine Festplatte mit mir rumschleppen werde... xD
> ich steh btw auch nicht so auf handtaschen... die nerven immer nur, weil man iwie immer in angst lebt xD



Dann kauf dir ein Festplatte und Kopiere von der Festplatte die Filme die du dann brauchst auf den USB Stick... xD


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

aso mit externen festplatten habe ich echt beschissene erfahrungen.
hab doch schon ein paar mal erzählt, das mir 3 externe weggeknallt sind, obwohl die echt nur in der ecke standen und nie liefen... nur 2-5mal zum sichern, aber nur kurz...
3 mal datenrettung, die nur unwichtiges zeug wiederbrachte und 3mal extremer frust.

Ich will auch nicht alle 30 Sticks bei mir haben.
Mir reichts, wenn ich meinen Win7 Stick dabei hab zum fixen formatieren und mit allem nötigen wie office, nero, notepad, eclipse usw. und meinen sogenannten CS - CrapStick. Wo das ganze schulzeugs und sonstiges raufkommt, nur zur Übertragung.
Die anderen Sticks fungieren nur als CD/DVD Ersatz... was weiß ich, auf dem einen ist Film X, auf dem anderen Film Y. Der andere hat iwelche Dokumente usw.

Mir ist auch noch nie ein USB Stick weggeknallt.
Meine beiden 8Gb Sticks habe ich 3-4mal mitgewaschen xD sie funzen immernoch einwandfrei :>

Also externe Festplatten, nein danke.
externe SSDs - sind zu teuer, daher völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

Zum eSata Stick:
Der ist wenn dann auch nur für Zuhause.
Hauptsächlichst Win7 Install, alle Programme die ich so brauche und wichtige Dateien - also der Ultimative Sicherungsstick zum Mitnehmen.
Und man kann jeden PC aufmachen und den stick direckt am MB anstecken^^

edit:
Hoppla... sry zumm dopplepost -.


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Forscher-Handyakku...n_39598951.html

Garnicht so uninterresant.

Würde mich nur mal interessieren, wie lange so Akkus halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Interessant ist es, aber ich bezweifle, dass, selbst wenn gute Preise erreicht werden können, die Dinger in Massen produziert werden.
Son Baum braucht eben ein ganzes Weilchen bis er groß genug ist, um wirtschaftlich rentabel zu sein und wenn das Gros an verwertbaren Bäumen mal im Akku gelandet ist wird sich unser Klima auch freuen...


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

Das passt zum xPhone xD


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Das Ding wär eh die Lösung: Minikernkraftwerke für Handys und Notebooks! Nie mehr Laden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja lustig das Video , besonders wenn sone CD da reingedrückt wird oda eine Kassette. Frage mich nur bei der Technologie, dass das Auto genau so aussieht wie heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

sehen die autos wirklich so anders aus als vor 20 jahren?

Boah kostet die G19 immernoch 140 glocken? -.-


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

Dachte die Autos fliegen dann bei der Entwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Niranda

Guess Schuhe kosten auch 150 Euro ^^


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

die Autos fliegen erst, nachdem der Wasserstoffantrieb püerfektioniert wurde und der wird erst perfektioniert, wenn das Öl alle ist. sprich für ca. 5 Jahre erleben wir einen Rückstand. ^^

Bzgl Schuhe:
Ich hab nur 2 Paar Schuhe und das reicht mir xD


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zwar auch ne G15-Refresh hier, aber ganz ehrlich: Das Display braucht kein Mensch. Wenn ich zocke, zocke ich. Da schau ich aufn Monitor und nich auf son gammliges Display. :/
Am liebsten hätte ich ne Tastatur mit flachen Tasten, weichem Anschlag, edlem und schlichten Design. Makrotasten links neben der Shift-Taste sind gern gesehn, aber mehr brauch ich dann doch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt nutz ich bei der G15, wenn ich sie nutz, eh nur die G4-G6 Tasten weil man an die anderen auf die schnelle wie ich finde nicht sehr optimal ran kommt.


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> die Autos fliegen erst, nachdem der Wasserstoffantrieb püerfektioniert wurde und der wird erst perfektioniert, wenn das Öl alle ist. sprich für ca. 5 Jahre erleben wir einen Rückstand. ^^
> 
> Bzgl Schuhe:
> Ich hab nur 2 Paar Schuhe und das reicht mir xD




2 Paar Schuhe nur? 1 Paar für Winter und das andere für Sommer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe eigentlich auch nur 1 paar Schuhe und davon habe ich zwei Paar und eins noch davon in andere Farbe und noch so paar andere ~

Aber das paar das in grad anhabe, habe ich schon seit 1-2 Jahren an ^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Schuhe... ein paar schwarze Turnschuhe reichen für Sommer und Winter. Nach 3 Jahren haben die ausgedient, dann kann ich mir neue für 40€ kaufen. Passt scho! ;D


----------



## Knölle1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die HD5850 ist Sahne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinste, das mein Netzteil da nicht mithalten könnte?

Um ehrlich zu sein, ist mein Netzteil eh schon mal "Explodiert"! XD
Kp warum...hat einfach einen kurzen gegeben und aus war alles! 

Sollte ich mir vielleicht ein neues besorgen?
Habe noch das standardmäßige! =)

Danke auf jeden Fall!

Tante Edith meinte noch folgendes: Würde der hier reichen :Xigmatek GoGreen! 400W? Ebenfalls aus der PC-Zusammenstellung! =D


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht, was du momentan für eins verbaut hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten reicht das Xigmatek GoGreen! 400W vollkommen aus. Das hat immerhin 2x20A auf der 12V-Rail. Davon bleiben combined zwar nurnoch 32A, aber auch das reicht lässig.


----------



## Soramac (26. Dezember 2009)

@Asoriel

Das ist genau son richtiges Lied um deinen Nachbar zu nerven :9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc


Kann es mir so richtig vorstellen, so von ausen sieht man dein Haus immer so groß und klein werden und wackelt so und der Nachbar total genervt ^^


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

jopp, wummert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur leider ist die Qualität schlecht...

Aber die Nachbarn kann ich nicht nerven. Zum einen ist der eine Nachbar ein Jugendfreund und zum anderen Haus sinds ~30 Meter. Da kommt nichtmehr viel an.


wenn nur painschkes mal reinschauen würde....ausgerechnet wenn ich ihn brauch ist er Urlaub machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich such nen TV, 42" 500-700€ für digitales Fernsehen (Kabel), später evtl. Bluray.


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2009)

_So..sitze grad an einem 10" Netbook in Genf..alter Schwede..10std Zugfahrt -_-

/Edit : Ich schau gleich Sebi.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

Bon soir monsieur  Pain.... comment vous plaît Genève ?


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2009)

_Ich kann kein Französich..:-)

Aber wenn ich es doch richtig verstanden habe : Mir gefällts gut hier :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

painschkes!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Folgendes sollte erfüllt sein:

42" (falls möglich)
500-700€
Abstand: 2-4m, variiert
gespielt wird nicht daran
Hauptsächlich TV, selten eine DVD, später evtl. BluRay
meistens wird Abends geschaut wenn es dunkel ist
Wenn für den Preis möglich FullHD
TV wird mitten im Raum stehen, keine Wand im Rücken


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

Jo hast es richtig verstanden. Hab 5 Jahre in Genf gelebt, nun wohne ich aber wieder in der Deutschschweiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2009)

_Also das beste P/L-Verhältnis hätte sicherlich Klick mich!

Denn zB. der Panasonic S10 hat zu über 90% immer ein Surr/Brumm/Fiep-Problem.. _


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2009)

vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2009)

_Mach das.. :-)

So..ich werd mir mal ne DVD reinschmeissen..französiches TV ist nicht so meins... :-)_


----------



## Xerivor (26. Dezember 2009)

Wie ich mal einen schönen TV von Samsung hatte und der nach einer Woche anfing zu Summen/Fiepen/Brummen... naja aus dem TV ist dann ein PC geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Dezember 2009)

So... Geldsehen ahoi. 40&#8364; hab ich jetzt zur Verfügung für eine Lüftersteuerung. Ich überleg bloss grad... was sieht edler aus? Eine mit Dreh/Kipp-Schaltern oder eine mit Touchscreen?

Edit: Oder eine mit Bildschirm und Knöpfen anner Seite?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

natürlich Touchscreen... modern besser schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

andre frage was Schätzt ihr, wie viel wird die Neue NVIDIA etwa kosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s
Hab vom freund MW2 Soundtrack bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Dezember 2009)

Kommt drauf an welche neue. Die beste wird denke ich so bei 550-600€ losgehen, die beste Single-GPU denke ich mal bei 300€. nVidia halt :>

Ja, stimmt. Touchscreen ist schon moderner, aber nicht unbedingt besser und schöner :>


----------



## Rethelion (26. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> andre frage was Schätzt ihr, wie viel wird die Neue NVIDIA etwa kosten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ca 160€, da die erste neue Nvidia wieder eine neue 8800GT sein wird^^

@Shefanix: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es ein 12->7/5V-Adapter bzw. ein Widerstand auch tut; oder willst du je nach Auslastung die Drehzahl der Lüfter ändern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2009)

Denk ich doch auch. Nen Gehäuselüfter muss man imo nicht nach Auslastung regeln. Das ist imo nur bei Grafikkartenlüftern wirklich sinnvoll da dort die meiste Abwärme entsteht. Häng das Ding an nen Adapter und Drossel ihn auf 5V oder 7V runter, ja nach Bedarf und fertig ist. Das kostet dich wenn du keinen Adapter hast 2,50€.

Wenn du dir doch ne Lüftersteuerung zulegen willst: Nimm eine mit Drehreglern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebürstetes Metall+metallene Drehregler im schlichten Gewand sind einfach das schickste, was es gibt. :>


----------



## Shefanix (26. Dezember 2009)

Genau das hatte ich eigentlich vor. Idle soll er wirklich nicht hörbar sein. Wenn ich dann Spiele wie WCIII spiele, sollte ich ein bisschen aufdrehen. Wenn es dann an Sachen wie MW2, Crysis etc. geht, dann sollte ich aufdrehen können, und da habe ich dann eh meist mein Headset auf.

Edit: Noch ein wichtiger Punkt: Er sollte Nachts nicht zu hören sein, da ich den fast jede Nacht am Laufen habe wenn ich schlafe :>
Edit2: Erstmal paar Folgen Anime schauen - denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch eh nurn Gehäuselüfter oder? Der muss keine große Leistung bringen. Die größte Leistung muss ein Grafikkartenlüfter bringen. Selbst CPU-Lüfter kann man RPM-technisch bei den heutigen Kühlern schon fast vernachlässigen. Die neuen Towerkühler erreichen ihre Bestwerte alle um 800-1000RPM.
Grafikkartenlüfter kann man softwareseitig regeln und Gehäuselüfter können eigentlich in Ruhe mit niedrigen Umdrehungen ihre Runden drehen. Da brauchts keinen Windkanaldurchzug, nur weil sich durchs zocken das Gehäuse um 3°C aufwärmt.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

an sich reicht es, wenn man sich für das Geld für ne 40€-Steuerung 4x nen Scythe S-Flex 800rpm kauft. Dann ist auch Ruhe und mehr Durchsatz bringt bei Gehäuselüfter eh nichts. 

So ne Touchscreen-Steuerung finde ich schrecklich, viel zu bunt. Ich habs da lieber schlicht.


Shefa wenn dein PC eh jede Nacht läuft - für Downloads, als Server oder für was auch immer - warum stellst du dir keinen kleinen Fileserver hin? Den kannst du komplett passiv betreiben und mit ner entkoppelten Festplatte hörst nichts mehr. Außerdem kannst dadurch mächtig Strom sparen, und dank Gigabit-Netzwerk sind die Daten auch schnell auf dem Hauptrechner.


----------



## Soramac (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (27. Dezember 2009)

Kann man den Ipod mit der neuesten Fimeware Jailbreaken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Dezember 2009)

http://blackra1n.com/


----------



## Xerivor (27. Dezember 2009)

Das ist aber für Iphone? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> an sich reicht es, wenn man sich für das Geld für ne 40&#8364;-Steuerung 4x nen Scythe S-Flex 800rpm kauft. Dann ist auch Ruhe und mehr Durchsatz bringt bei Gehäuselüfter eh nichts.
> 
> ...
> 
> Shefa wenn dein PC eh jede Nacht läuft - für Downloads, als Server oder für was auch immer - warum stellst du dir keinen kleinen Fileserver hin? Den kannst du komplett passiv betreiben und mit ner entkoppelten Festplatte hörst nichts mehr. Außerdem kannst dadurch mächtig Strom sparen, und dank Gigabit-Netzwerk sind die Daten auch schnell auf dem Hauptrechner.



4 S-Flex gehen nicht, weil 1. will ich Beleuchtung haben, und 2. müssen 2 davon 140mm Lüfter sein.


Und fürn Fileserver fehlt mir denke ich das Geld. Benutzen tu ich den meist für Downloads, oder wenn ich einfach Bock habe in der Nacht Musik zu hören. Bloss ist es dabei nervig, wenn die Lüfter lauter als die Musik sind :>
Das mit dem Strom sparen mag wohl stimmen, bloss meine Eltern würden das genau anders herum sehen. Wenn ich jetzt meinen Rechner Tag und Nacht anhabe macht das nichts, aber weil noch ein Rechner der vielleicht 100-150W aus der Leitung zieht, das würde überhaupt nicht gehen. 
Der einzige Grund ist aber eigentlich, das die meinen ich soll nicht soviel mit PC's zu tun ham, und das ich dann wie ein Nerd wirke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was bräuchte ich denn? Gehäuse, Mainboard mit OnBoard-Grafik, CPU, Netzteil, RAM, Festplatte und Laufwerk... RAM hab ich noch hier rumliegen, das alte Netzteil und Gehäuse hab ich bereits verkauft :>

Edit: Und das mit Gigabit-Lan wird nichts. Ich häng hier noch an einem 10/100 Switch dran :>


----------



## Soramac (27. Dezember 2009)

http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=638087

Habs hiervon.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab ein Problem... und zwar ich hab gestern cod 6 Soundtrack bekommen gleich mal auf denn Pc Kopiert, dumm nur das nur die erst 6 Lieder nummeriert sind und da es etwa 200 Tracks hat, wollte ich fragen ob es nicht Programm gibt die alle im dem Ordner von hoben nach unten durch nummeriert?


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

jaja, das Raidrush-Forum. Für solche Dinge immer zu haben, ist schon fast ein kleiner Gully 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shefa dein PC zieht vielleicht 100-150W aus der Dose im Leerlauf, ein Fileserver kommt mit max. 50W aus.

Naja gut, ich würde mir aber eine schöne, schlichte Steuerung kaufen, zB eine Scythe Kaze-Q. Ich finde, das sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Xerivor (27. Dezember 2009)

im kleinen Gully ist man da aber besser beraten merk ich gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du die hier Asoriel? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Scythe...ack::12660.html 
Die ist schon wieder für den 3,5"-Schacht, welcher bei mir nicht vorhanden ist :/


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Was kaufste dir auch son Gehäuse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Weil es einfach nur geil aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Weil es einfach nur geil aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War beim Lancool kein 5" auf 3,5" Einschub dabei?
Sonst holst dir halt sowas dazu: 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Ersatz...690::11864.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Ersatz...690::12806.html


----------



## Soramac (27. Dezember 2009)

Falls jemand diese Musikart mag, ist das Lied einfach n ur geil: Fuel - i Should Have Told


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion, ich glaube nicht das sowas dabei war, selbst wenn... das würde einfach nur dämlich aussehen weil ich ja dann links und rechts von der Steuerung einfach nichts hätte. Da muss schon was für den 5,25"-Schacht her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Diese Slotblenden-Dinger haben eigentlich immer ne passende Front damit das Gehäuse auch geschlossen ist. Sieht dann aus wie beim Asgard überm I/O-Panel.
http://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/26847/1/
Da sieht mans ganz gut.

btw kommen mir meine Idle-Temps vergleichweise hoch vor... :/
Mal schaun, ob ich den Mugen 2 eventuell noch bisschen anziehen kann. Bei 100% CPU Load(prime95 smallFFT-Run) wird mein E8300 aber nicht wärmer als 58°C. Idle sind ~50°C. :O
Das muss noch kühler gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenns eigentlich ausreichend wäre. :x


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir aber nicht... guckst du hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_...886&imgID=1

Edit: 50°C im Idle? Mein E8400 hat mit 'nem Groß Clock'ner 38°C im Idle, und unter Last maximal 45°C. Und der ist auch auf 3,5GHz übertaktet :>


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Die Temps haben mich auch echt gewundert. Dabei hab ich die Rändelschrauben am Mugen immer über Kreuz angezogen und dabei mit nem Schraubenzieher die Schraube am Durchdrehen gehindert. Später nochmal schaun, ob ich da noch bisschen Spiel hab. Hängt eventuell aber auch mitm Platz im Gehäuse zusammen. Der CPU-Lüfter hat zum Netzteil nur ~2cm Platz, den 2.S-Flex hab ich nichtmal dran weil der mit dem Netzteil in Berührung gekommen wär. Und da is der Mugen 2 schon quer montiert, also mit der Langseite nach oben. Mal schaun, was da noch geht...
Wundert mich auch. :x

Naja die paar Tage wird er noch aushalten, hab mir ja noch nen Setsugen bestellt. Wenn ich den einbau kann ich das gleich mitmachen. Von 50°C geht keine CPU kaputt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

Soramac das Lied gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kyragan 50°C sind im Idle eindeutig zu viel! Mein Q9550 hatte (allerdings mit 1,025V) im Idle immer ca. 35°C mit anständigem Airflow im Case, wenn überhaupt. 


Shefanix ich würde mir keine 5,25"-Steuerung kaufen. Finde ich viel zu groß, 3,5" mit entsprechender Blende ist da deutlich schicker. Zumindest meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich war eben 2h kicken...Weihnachtsturnier der AH. Meine Pumpe war schon ne ganze Weile nichtmehr so am werkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Mit dem Megahalems hab ich bei 1,25V und 333x8,5 28-33°C. 50°C sind für den C2D mit Mugen viel zu viel.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich auch der Meinung. Mach ich in Ruhe wenn der Setsugen da ist. 58°C bei 100% CPU Load sind im unkritischen Bereich. Keine Lust schon wieder alles abzustöpseln, das Ding aufzuschrauben und in dem engen Gehäuse rumzuschrauben. Meine Caseking-Bestellung ist eh raus, sprich das Ding wird wohl morgen verschickt und kommt dann spätestens Mittwoch bei mir an. Passt scho... :x
Ich hab vorn nen S-Flex saugen drin und hinten einen der rausbläst. Ein S-Flex ist blasend auf dem Mugen verbaut. Mal schaun ob ich den zweiten dann saugend eventuell doch noch unter krieg. Wird aber enorm knapp. Hab quasi überhaupt keinen Platz. Ich hasse mein Mainboard... >_>


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

eben, 58°C ist ja noch weit weit vom kritischen Bereich entfernt. Sorgen um die CPU musst du dir nicht machen (hast ja schon geschrieben), aber so ganz passt das nicht.


Welche WLP hast auf die CPU geschmiert?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Arctic Silver V. Hab nen kleinen Kleks in die Mitte gemacht und dann den Mugen aufgesetzt und festgeschraubt. Sollte sich durch den Anpressdruck dünn auf der CPU verteilt haben. Da ist imo alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

hmm...so hab ich es auch immer gemacht, allerdings mit der AC MX-2. Ich weiß nicht wie zähflüssig die Silver5 ist, aber wenn du es sagst wirds schon passen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

An der WLP liegts imo am wenigsten. Ich schau mal, ob ich ihn noch bisschen fester anziehen kann auch wenn ich bezweifle dass es daran liegt. Eventuell ist doch der geringe Abstand zum Netzteil Schuld. Der Airflow ist zwar eigentlich so, dass die kühle Luft erst an der CPU vorbeikommt und dann am Netzteil aber who knows wie viel son Netzteil heizt.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

ein Netzteil - falls effektiv - sollte im idle eigentlich kühl bleiben und unter Last maximal handwarm, heiß auf keinen Fall.

Wie hast du denn den Kühler eingebaut? hast du ein Asgard? Dann würde ich ihn von der Front ansaugen lassen und zum Hecklüfter ausblasen. Dann hat das NT zwar nichtmehr soo viel Luft, aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen.

Wenn der Kühler von unten ansaugt und nach oben bläst würde es mich nicht wundern. Immerhin ist eine Grafikkarte selbst im Idle gleich bei 50-60°C und warme Luft steigt bekanntlich nach oben. Mit 40°C warmer Luft braucht man keine guten Werte erwarten.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Asgard. Wie gesagt:
Vorn saugend, hinten blasend. 
Hab halt aktuell nur einen der S-Flex am Mugen 2, weil ich kaum Platz hab.
Hier ne Paintskizze.
[attachment=9681:cooling.gif]

Wie gesagt zwischen CPU-Kühler und Netzteil liegen vllt. 2cm. In der anderen Richtung hätte er erst gar nicht gepasst, selbst ohne Lüfter. Der 2. S-Flex ist halt so breit dass er im Grunde am Netzteil anstoßen würde oder nur wenige Milimeter Luft blieben. Mein Board is halt gut 2 Jahre alt und war Bestandteil eines Komplett-PCs. Oder ums kurz zu machen: ASRock in alter Manier mit mATX-Formfaktor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

hmm...so hab ich meinen Megahalems auch ins Asgard gequetscht, 2 Lüfter sind kein Problem. Zum NT hab ich aber nichtmal mehr 2cm Platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (27. Dezember 2009)

Weiß gerade jemand, wie schnell Amazon einen Fernseher liefern kann? Wenn ich morgen Vormittag (per Nachname) bestelle sollte er nämlich bis spätestens Donnerstag bei mir sein...
es handelt sich um diesen Fernseher *klick*


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

ich denk schon, dass das ziemlich flott geht sofern sie via DHL versenden, was ich bei der Größe stark vermute.

Wäre es jetzt ein riesen Ding würde es wohl mit ner Spedition kommen, das dauert i.d.R. länger.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Amazon sendet bis 25kg per DHL. Alles was drüber ist wird vom amazon-eigenen Lieferservice geliefert. In beiden Fällen hast du das Ding dieses Jahr noch bei dir stehen. Da bin ich mir relativ sicher.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2009)

_Na ihr , bin auch wieder ein wenig anwesend.. :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Tach auch!


----------



## Rethelion (27. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na ihr , bin auch wieder ein wenig anwesend.. :-)_



WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das du grad da bist, was würdest du empfehlen wenn jemand einen TV mit internem DVBS-Receiver und LAN-Anschluss sucht?
Größer 46", hauptsächlich zum Zocken, Bluray und Sat-TV?
Ich find da nichts in der Preisklasse bis 1200€.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2009)

_Ganz klar : Klick mich!

Nur das du leider kein Lan-Anschluss hàttest..dafür aber sogar das "neue/kommende" CI+.._


----------



## Rethelion (27. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ganz klar : Klick mich!
> 
> Nur das du leider kein Lan-Anschluss hàttest..dafür aber sogar das "neue/kommende" CI+.._



CI???^^
Also einen LAN-Anschluss muss der doch haben,oder? In der Beschreibung steht ja "DLNA Ethernet".

Ich hätte jetzt die beiden gefunden, haben halt keinen Receiver.
Samsung LE46B750
Samsung PS50B650

Weisst du ob man bei so nem internen Receiver Aufnahmen auf USB-LW speichern kann?


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2009)

_Okay , gut..dann hat er Internet (war zu faul zu suchen :X..)

CI ist der Schacht wo du ne Smartcard für PayTV mit nem Alphacryptmodul reinstecken kannst (Sky etc..)

CI+ ist halt das neue wo du dann RTL , Sat1 etc in HD empfangen kannst..

---------

Der B650 (die Plasma-Version?) brummt,summt,fiept ziemlich oft..so wieder Panasonic S10..also wenn dann den 750 (übrigends ein ziemlich guter LCD)

Ich persönlich (aber meine Meinung) würde aber den Sony bevorzungen..


/Edit : Zu dem Aufnehmen : Keine Ahnung..da vllt mal im Hifi-Forum nachfragen oder googlen..
_


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

painschkes mal ne Frage: wenn so ne Glotze nen USB oder LAN hat, welche Dateien kann ich dann damit anschauen von einer externen Platte? Auch Maktroska?


----------



## Rethelion (27. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> CI+ ist halt das neue wo du dann RTL , Sat1 etc in HD empfangen kannst..


Also reicht mir da ein DVB2-Receiver alleine nicht? Und was wird das wieder extra kosten?



painschkes schrieb:


> Der B650 (die Plasma-Version?) brummt,summt,fiept ziemlich oft..so wieder Panasonic S10..also wenn dann den 750 (übrigends ein ziemlich guter LCD)


Naja der Plasma hat mir vor allem wegen dem Preis und der Größe gefallen; der Stromverbraucht ist auch nicht aktzeptabel^^

Aber ich weiss jetzt wie es dir geht, wenn man sich ständig anders entscheidet ;D
Mir würde jetzt auch ein schickes kleines Desktopgehäuse für den PC gefallen, dann baue ich noch ne TV-Karte rein und speiche alles auf den Festplatten.

@Asoriel: Hängt glaub ich vom TV ab welche Formate unterstützt werden.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2009)

_Matroska war mkv , oder? Das ist von TV zu TV abhängig..auch da mal nachfragen :]


@Rethi : 

Hm..ob das geht , keine Ahnung :{

Wieviel CI+ mehr kostet steht glaube ich noch garnicht fest.._


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

jopp, ist .mkv. Das wär nämlich klasse. Dann könnte ich die komplette BluRay-Sammlung auf .mkv rippen und die externe HDD unter den TV packen, dann brauch ich die BluRays nichtmehr ausm Schrank ziehen.


Kennt noch jemand ein anderes Format in welches ich in 1080p direkt von der BluRay rippen kann? Qualität sollte stimmen und es sollte auch einigermaßen performant gehen. Größe ist egal. Wobei die Filme die ich auf der Platte hab alle zwischen 9 und 12GB groß sind, erheblich kleiner als auf der BluRay selbst.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Also Matroska ist auch das einzig mir bekannte Format, welches 1080p akzeptabel wiedergibt. Bei 720p gibt man ja noch .mp4 benutzen, ob das bei 1080p auch geht weiss ich allerdings nicht :>

Hier hat nicht jemand Interesse an 'nem E8400, 9800GT, 'nem Mainboard von ECS und 4GB RAM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2009)

_Ich nicht aber..wieviel hast dir dafür so vorgestellt? Dann frag ich mal wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

was magst für die CPU haben? Dafür finde ich evt. einen Abnehmer.

Alter? Boxed? OC-Ergebnisse? VID?



Im HWLuxx hat jemand ein ES vom Core i7 980X mit 6 x 3,33Ghz, 12 Threads und 12MB L3-Cache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Ganz super wäre es, wenn du die Batchnummer kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2009)

_Bin erstmal wieder weg , bis morgen (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).. :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Dezember 2009)

Alter 1Jahr, war ein Tray, also keine Garantie mehr. OC-Ergebnisse... waren wo ich mal ein gutes Board geliehen hatte bei glaube ich so 4,5 oder sowas. Wollte nicht weiter testen, hatte Angst um meine CPU :> 

VID? Sag mir wo die steht, und ich geb sie dir. Bei der Batchnummer genau das gleiche.

Preis... Keinen Ahnung. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich CPU + Mainboard + RAM loswerden würde, dann würde ich da erstmal auf einen i5 umsteigen :> 

Bei ebay - ja, keine Referenz - liegt mein E8400 noch bei etwas über 100&#8364;, der RAM knapp 80&#8364; und das Board so 40&#8364;. Das ist aber übertrieben oder?


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

für die CPU auf jeden Fall.

Weißt du noch wieviel VCore die CPU für den Takt gebraucht hat?

Batch steht direkt auf dem Heatspreader der CPU oder auf der Packung.

VID kannst mit CoreTemp auslesen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Gnarf... wenn ich Kohle hätte würd ich dir Board und RAM abnehmen denk ich. CPU hab ich selbst noch nen E8300.
Alles an Board und RAM ist besser als mein Krempel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber erstma muss ich schaun, was die Kohle sagt. Werd im Laufe der Woche nochmal auf die Bank und dann mal schaun was ich noch über hab. Generell interessiert wär ich aber schon, wenn du mir versichern kannst dass das Zeug in einwandfreiem Zustand ist. Auf Garantie und Co ist mal gepflegt geschissen. ;D


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2009)

na in dem Fall hätte er schon für alles nen Abnehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2009)

Tjo, die 200MHz hol ich mir per OC dann eh raus. An Board und RAM wär ich interessiert. Die CPU nimmst du und schon is das fast erledigt.
Wenn ich die Kohle zusammen bekomme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie viel Vcore... keine Ahnung, sry.

Verpackung hab ich nicht, und an den Heatspreader komm ich grad nicht dran.

Hoffe das Bild hilft ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja, einwandfreier Zustand. Ist ja grad in Benutzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich einen Interessenten finde und der Preis stimmt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefa hast du die exakten Bezeichnungen von Board und RAM? Den Rest google ich mir raus. Hauptsache ich komm von meinem Müllboard + GammelRAM weg um meinen E8300 nochn bisschen in 3,5GHz+ Bereiche zu schieben. :/


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

Juhuu Shefa! Die CPU war auf den Wafer scheinbar außen, also eine "schlechte" Qualität der CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird beim OC zwar deutlich wärmer, braucht aber weniger Spannung und geht besser! Super! Wärme soll bei der CPU und der Kühlung die da draufsitzen wird eh kein Problem sein.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365038.html
RAM: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a289834.html

@ Asoriel... was? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn er nen OC-Freak findet nimmt er sie. ;D


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

jopp, stimmt!


edit: Hättest du das mit dem Ram heute Mittag gesagt hätte ich ihn schon gekauft. Hab erst heute Mittag 4GB gekauft mit exakt den gleichen Daten... (allerdings von GEIL).


was ich mit dem Wirrwarr oben meine: Die CPU taugt zum Übertakten.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365038.html
> RAM: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a289834.html



Danke dir. Sieht ganz gut aus. Behalt mich mal in Hinterkopf. Ich muss erst Kohle checken. Wenn ich alles aufm Konto hab und ich mir somit quasi selbst grünes Licht gebe wär ich schwer interessiert. Dann müssten wir uns nur noch über den Preis unterhalten.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, man kann halt nicht immer Glück haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Ziel ist eigentlich bei dem Verkauf, das ich mir das hier kaufen kann: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-73839

120&#8364;(195&#8364 hab ich eigentlich schon sicher :>


Edit: Wieso taugt die zum Übertakten? Wegen dem E0-Stepping?
Edit2: Ich werds mir merken, Kyra.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Das wird wohl knapp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sags mal so: Das Board kostet neu ~45Euro, der RAM aktuell ~65. Letzterer war auch schon mal für um die 45€, Speicherpreise... kenn wir ja. Kommen wir bei 110€ neu raus. Da die Teile gebraucht sind... du verstehst sicher was ich meine. Ich will dich nich bescheißen oder so, ich denke wenn alles klar geht bei mir von der Kohle können wir uns da gut einig werden.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

E0 hat jeder E8400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, die CPU lag bei der Produktion auf dem Wafer außen (erkennt man an der niedrigen VID). Das bedeutet, dass die CPU qualitativ schlechter ist, zumindest für den Normaluser. Von weniger VID hat man nämlich nichts da der Verbrauch gleich hoch ist als bei einer hohen, aber die CPU wird mehrere °C wärmer als eine CPU mit hoher VID. Dafür muss man für mehr Takt aber deutlich weniger Spannung geben, wodurch man insgesammt einen mächtigen Takt rausholen kann. 

Ich würde sagen, dass die CPU von dir mindestens 600MHz FSB mitmacht, wenn nicht gar mehr. Und ich würde sogar behaupten, dass man dabei sogar unter 1,5V VCC bleiben kann.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss was du meinst. 110&#8364; sind schon neu nicht wirklich viel. Aber besser jetzt, als wenn das ganze in ein paar Monaten nichts mehr wert ist. Das einzige wodran es hapern könnte ist, wenn ich keinen Abnehmer dann für die CPU finden würde. Wenn dann muss schon alles auf mal weg. Sonst hab ich zulange keinen Rechner :>

Edit: Das find ich ja mal gut. Kein Wunder das selbst ich die für meine Verhältnisse einigermaßen hoch bekommen hab. Jetzt lass ich sie auf fast Standarttakt laufen, weil ich eigentlich schon mit 3GHz genug hätte. Aber ein bisschen OC muss halt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Schon klar Shefa. Mein Vater hat die Überweisung auch schon getätigt, sprich ich warte nur auf die Gnaden der Bank. Wenn die Kohle drauf ist, was denke ich mal in Laufe der nächsten Woche der Fall sein wird sehen wir weiter.
Derweil kann Asoriel schaun wem er deine CPU unterjubelt und wenn das alles geklärt ist wickeln wir das ab und du kannst dir dein i5-System kaufen auf das ich vor Neid jetzt schon grün anlaufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt, ich hör mich um.

Ich selbst brauch die CPU nicht, da ich noch einen genialen E8600 hier habe (4Ghz mit 1,16V, 5Ghz mit 1,5V). Arg viel höher bekommt man nen E8400 nicht, auch nicht mit LN2 oder Dice. Der E8600 läuft aber sicher noch deutlich höher, nur bin ich seit ich den habe noch nicht an die KoKü von meinem Kollegen gekommen.


Ich hätte aber 2 Leute im Petto für die die CPU interessant sein könnte. Ich klärs morgen ab und meld mich dann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> wickeln wir das ab und du kannst dir dein i5-System kaufen auf das ich vor Neid jetzt schon grün anlaufe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kauf mir in einer Woche endlich mein i7 System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Das i5-System wird dann aber noch von der 9800GT ausgebremst, die dann zu meinem Geburtstag dran wäre. Dann würde eine HD5850 rein kommen.

Mir fällt grad auf: Mein Groß Clock'ner passt nicht auf den Sockel. Der passt nur auf AM2/AM3 und S775 :/

Edit: Und zusätzlich kann man sich noch S1366 Kompatibilität erkaufen. Was ein Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Da sollte es imo nen Kit für geben.
Ansonsten: Groß Glockner verticken und nen Mugen 2 organisieren. Der passt auf alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: btw grad mit CoreTemp meine CPU gecheckt: 1,1625v VID, C0 Stepping. Ich brauch Kohle... und das Board mit dem RAM! °_°
Und nebenbei noch eins der besten Videos ever: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ff2_1261805235 ! Muss immer noch lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix hab dann das selbe Problem, mein System wir dann durch meine 8800 GTS aus gebremst, aber ja ich hoffe das bald die neuen NVIDA's kommen, es kann sich ja nur noch um Jahre Handeln. xD

Kyrage das Video finde ich nicht lustig. >_>


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich schon. Sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus, wie er die Diebe aufm Motorrad sieht, in Ruhe absteigt und ihnen das Fahrrad entgegenwirft ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is besser als Jet li! :>


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Groß Clock'ner verticken muss nicht sein, hab den erst seit Donnerstag :>

Edit: Hab mal 'ne Mail an EKL geschickt, mal schauen was die antworten.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

Argh! Die Wolfdales gibts ja doch mit C0...ich war irgendwie dran, dass es die nur in E0 gibt, aber das sind die Q9x50...hatte aber bisher nur nen E8400 und eben den E8600 da, beide im E0.



Zu dem Video: Verrückte Chinesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Und was ist besser? C0 oder E0?

Edit: Ich glaub ich muss erstmal 'ne Runde MW2 spielen. ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Ich glaub ich muss erstmal 'ne Runde MW2 spielen. ^^


Und welchen Rang hast du ? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

E0 ist besser.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Argh! Die Wolfdales gibts ja doch mit C0...ich war irgendwie dran, dass es die nur in E0 gibt, aber das sind die Q9x50...hatte aber bisher nur nen E8400 und eben den E8600 da, beide im E0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[attachment=9685:cpu.png] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ja, die Temps... >_>


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und welchen Rang hast du ? ^^



Bin im Moment 36. Geht aber irgendwie nur schleichend voran bei mir :>


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich grad 26 oder so, Prestige 1.

btw @Asoriel Auch grad den Typen im Luxx gesehn mit dem Gulftown ES. wtf, was ne CPU °_°


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Jo bin erst Rang 22, >_> will endlich eine AK, die bekommt man glaube ich aber erst mit rang 70. :/


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

jupp, ist nicht schlecht.


Wo ich mir gerade wieder Gedanken mach über das ganze Benchzeug bekomm ich richtig Lust mal wieder mächtig an der FSB-Schraube zu drehen. Immerhin hat einer meiner Benchkollegen eine KoKü, der andere einen LN2-Pot für CPU und Chipsatz. Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal einen Quad auf über 540Mhz jagen, das Brett, Ram und CPU hätte ich ja dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der E8600 liegt auch im Schrank, der kam bisher ausschließlich zum benchen auf ein Mainboard. Ist sogar schon unter Luft 5GHz gelaufen mit Mugen2 und 2 Deltas im Push/Pull.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

5GHz unter Luft? wtf!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 5GHz unter Luft? wtf!



Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

mE ist es sinnlos in ein i5 System zu investieren...


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Dezember 2009)

Mh ich glaub ich kauf mir ne Psp, weiß wer wos günstig welche gibt? Kann auch gebraucht sein, bei Gamestop haben die ne aktion für 1 gebrauchte psp+1 spiel 99€, aber bei dem Gamestop in krefeld gibt´s keine mehr >.<


----------



## Falathrim (28. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> mE ist es sinnlos in ein i5 System zu investieren...


Warum? o.o
Kostet nicht viel mehr als ein Phenom II-System und ist schneller


----------



## Asoriel (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 5GHz unter Luft? wtf!



na klar. War zwar ca. 80°C im SuperPi und ordentlich Spannung, aber es war wie gesagt ein Mugen2 mit 2 Delta-Lüfter mit 4.500rpm. Ist laut wie Hölle, aber kühlt auch entsprechend.

Außerdem war es ja ein Dualcore (E8600), bei welchem aber nur 1Thread/Core aktiviert war. Damit erreicht man nen höheren FSB und für SuperPi ist eh nur ein Kern entscheidend.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Dezember 2009)

Morgn! Ich hab n kleines Problem.

Nächsten Monat kommt mir neue Hardware ins Haus, doch nun ist mir was beim ausmessen meines Gehäuses aufgefallen. Ich habe ein AeroCool I-Curve+, dieses hat eine Breite von 20cm. 
Nun wollte ich mir einen Scyte Mugen Rev.2 holen, damit ich damit meinen i5er kühlen kann. Allerdings ist dieser ja 15,2cm groß. Mein jetziger ist laut Datenblatt 9,2cmgroß und ich habe gerade mal 4,5cm bis zur Wand platz. 

Sprich, der Mugen würde gegen die Gehäusewand stoßen. Also brauch ich nun eine gute, flachere alternative. Möglichst nicht höher als 13cm wäre wohl sinnvoll, und eben Sockel 1156er kompatibel


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Versuchs doch sonst mal mit nem Tow Blower wie dem Scythe Zipang 2, Scythe Samurai ZZ oder dem Thermalright AXP-140.
Tower-Kühler wirst du wohl keine passenden finden. Die sind alle ~150mm hoch damit sie genug Platz bieten um Heatspreadern etc. aus dem Weg zu gehen und gleichzeitig 120mm Lüfter aufnehmen zu können.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

So, ich stehe jetzt vor einem Problem. Hab eine Antwort von EKL bekommen, und da steht drin das der Groß Clock'ner nicht auf dem S1156 befestigt werden kann. Ich hab eigentlich keine Lust mir schonwieder einen CPU-Kühler zu kaufen :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Warum? o.o
> Kostet nicht viel mehr als ein Phenom II-System und ist schneller



Verstehe ich auch nicht O.o? Niranda halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


heilige scheisse.... bin gerade getötet worden von einer Atombombe in COD 6 MP O.o 

Rang 25^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht O.o? Niranda halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab selbst schon eine gezündet. Das is echt verdammt witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

COD6 war MW2?^^ glaub das muss ich mir kaufen ^.-
Armer Sam siehts schon kommen... XD :*

mal davon abgesehen dass das total krank klingt:
hab selbst schonmal ne Atombombe gezündet - war voll witzig XDDD

Ich hatte über Weihnachten eine Diskussion über i5 und i7. Wir sind da kurz zum Schluss gekommen, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist.
Kann dies ja mal näher ausführen wenn ihr wollt. Hab grad bloß nicht so die Zeit, lust und aufmerksamkeit für ^.-


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

i7 halte ich für den Heimanwender aus Preis-Leistungsgründen für nicht sinnvoll. Das sind einfach CPUs zum Arbeiten. Ein i5 liegt aber im gleichen Preisrahmen wie ein Phenom II X4 955 und bietet Mehrleistung durch Boost-Funktion, bessere Architektur und einen größeren Cache. Desweiteren verbraucht ein i5 einfach weniger Strom. Auch wenn der Hauptverbraucher in einem PC mittlerweile mit Abstand die Grafikkarte ist wäre das für mich in jedem Fall ein Grund für den i5.
Die CPU ist einfach das perfekte Paket: Mehr Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch zum nahezu gleichen Preis.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich hatte über Weihnachten eine Diskussion über i5 und i7.



Und wie besoffen wart ihr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein i5 ist definitiv ne gute Wahl, auch zum zocken.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab selbst schon eine gezündet. Das is echt verdammt witzig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ weil wir dann verloren haben xD ^^ 

ich hab mich aber in meine M4 mit Herzschlagsensor verliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Niranda Jo kauf dir auch cod 6 können wir zusammen spielen... xD


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

RPD, TAR-21 und ACR best. <3
Die AK hat ziemlich viel Recoi, wenn sie besser kontrollierbar wäre würd ich die nehmen. :/
Wenn ich dann mal wieder Rk70 bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja die AK möchte ich haben... :/ ich finde die ACR sieht endlich wie das Sturmgewehr 90 aus (Schweizer Armee) aber ich glaub das ACR kommt von Österreich.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Das ACR ist meines Erachtens ne britische Erfindung. Die AUG kommt aus Österreich.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

MW2 gibts doch wieder sunne cut und uncutversion. Hab einige Fragen dazu:
1) Ich hab gelesen/gehört, dass Spieler, die die uncut haben nicht mit Spielern der Cut zusammenspielen können. Stimmt das?
2) Verhältsich das Laden über Steam genauso? Sprich ich kauf mir ne uncut über die USA, erhalte aber ein völlig deutsches spiel - uncut?
3) wie groß ist das verdammte Spiel installiert?^^
4) Kostet es überall 59€ ? o_O"


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst dann einfach nicht mit denn Deutschen Denn Coop Modus spielen. oder wie das heisst, Mp geht auch mit deutschen Spielern. 

Die Uncut Version ist nur auf englisch. 

aber mal in ernst, in der deutschen version kannst du nur nicht auf die Zivis schiessen so dramatisch ist das nicht.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

Es sind nicht nur die Civis... würd ich nur MP spielen würd ich ja sagen: kk
Aber das ein oder andere Feeling geht doch flöten. das is doch so schwachsinig xD
ich überlegs mir mal sammülein =)


----------



## Xerivor (28. Dezember 2009)

Es ist nur eine Szene die bei der Uncut Version anders ist..?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

In der Uncut ist nur die Flughafenszene anders. Alles andere ist gleich. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir die englische gekauft, weil ich Übersetzungen und Lokalisierungen hasse. Ich hab halt gern Originalprodukte. Das muss im Endeffekt aber eh jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Szene die bei der Uncut Version anders ist..?



Ja, eben die am Flughafen, wo man nicht auf die Zivis schiessen kann.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

sam, nur darum würd ich mir das spiel kaufen xD
komm mal in msn online =) oder bist du auf arbeit?^^

Und wie ist das mit der Deutschen uncut?^^ gibt auf Youtube sunn Video. Können da alle deutschen happy zusammenspielen?^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In der Uncut ist nur die Flughafenszene anders. Alles andere ist gleich. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir die englische gekauft, weil ich Übersetzungen und Lokalisierungen hasse. Ich hab halt gern Originalprodukte. Das muss im Endeffekt aber eh jeder selbst wissen.



Was heißt da nur? Das ist die beste Szene im ganzen Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Darüber kann man streiten. Ich empfand sie als sehr grenzwertig... :X


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Jo, Ansichtssache. Ich find es einfach nur geil. Für mich ist und bleibt es ein Spiel. Da können die reinbauen, was sie wollen. Auch mit Zivilisten habe ich da keine Probleme.
Außerdem ist es schwachsinnig, daß ich zwar zuschauen darf, aber nicht abdrücken. Und wenn es danach dann wieder völlig in Ordnung ist, Bullen abzuschlachten, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Was soll das bitte für eine moralische Grenze sein? Bullen ja, Zivilisten nein. 

In GTA kannst du auch rumlaufen und Zivilisten schlachten. Warum wurde da kein Aufriss gemacht? Das ist genau das gleiche in meinen Augen.

Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel. Moral hat da nichts verloren, es geht um pure Unterhaltung. Dieser ganze Aufstand um diese Szene ist in meinen Augen ein Witz.

Wenn jemand etwas zartbeseitet ist, dann braucht er es ja nicht kaufen. Steht ja jedem frei, was er sich zumuten will.


----------



## Magexe (28. Dezember 2009)

gibt bestimmt wie bei GTA3 nen mod für GTA4 wo alle als Hello Kitty figuren rum rennen, dann hat das sinnlose wegmetzeln von Zivilisten sogar einen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann Klos nur zustimmen.  Ich finde MW2 einfach richtig klasse, auch wenn es ein wenig kurz geraten ist.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich einer Meinung mit Klos.
Aber in unserer Welt gibt es halt viel zu wenig Probleme und so muss man sich halt mit Gewalt was suchen.
Das hab ich mir hier auch gedacht:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,700332/P...ion-Spiel/News/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

gar nicht gewusst das es ein Kriegs verbrechen ist Sachen zu beschädigen. xD

da fällt mir die Szene ein bei Cod 6 ACHTUNG es könne einen lustigen Spoiler sein xD 



Spoiler



da wo man denn Amerikaner spielt, und ich mitten in einer Mission gesehen hab wie ein Russe den Kühlschrank plündert... fand ich extrem lustig.


----------



## Niranda (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich liebe mein Klöschen <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist ... deutschland.... man merkt richtig, das renter das werk des jungen teufels lenken. Diese alte Denkensweise:
Früher war alles besser. Alles was neu ist muss geblockt werden... bäh ich will hier weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber jetzt erstmal kühlschrank kaufen fahren^^


----------



## Xerivor (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse Itunes...


----------



## Mondryx (28. Dezember 2009)

Für alle die auf Fermi Karten warten... http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,702240/E...afikkarte/News/


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Gamerlaptop  bis 1500€ empfehlen? 

15" Full HD vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2009)

http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/heimburo/N...s&cs=dedhs1

Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Display:*  Erleben Sie das ultimative Spielvergnügen und superscharfe Details auf dem 15,6Zoll-Weitbild-LCD-Display mit High-Definition-Auflösung von 1080Pixel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Für alle die auf Fermi Karten warten... http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,702240/E...afikkarte/News/


Super Wie länger es dauert um so mehr weiss ich das NVIDIA einfach nix gegen ATI zu bieten hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NVIDIA macht sich in meinen Augen langsam lächerlich.

EDIT: ich glaub ich kauf mir doch bald eine ATI >_>


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2009)

Kleiner Zusatz: Anforderungen wären Windows 7 pro, blue ray und Full HD :X kommt bei dem Alienware leider nicht hin.


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2009)

Bluray hat sund Full HD doch auch und Windows 7 müsste  auch drauf sein.

Eigentlich hat es alles ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das sind dann aber etwas über 1500€...

was haltet ihr von diesem *klick*


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja, weiß net was du genau willst.. sind 100 Euro billiger und hat alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso.. ja jetzt versteh ichs.


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2009)

Nun gedenkt er diesen zu kaufen http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...+8942g+724g64bn

In meinen Augen keine schlechte Wahl, oder?


----------



## NgP.Brot (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer PC soll entweder einen _AMD Phenom II X4 965_ oder einen _Intel Core i7-920_ beinhalten. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich da "boxed" kaufen oder lieber einen anderen Kühler raufsetzen sollte. Hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Mondryx (28. Dezember 2009)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Mein neuer PC soll entweder einen _AMD Phenom II X4 965_ oder einen _Intel Core i7-920_ beinhalten. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich da "boxed" kaufen oder lieber einen anderen Lüfter raufsetzen sollte. Hat jemand nen Tipp?



Bei boxed haste in der Regel mehr Garantie auf die CPU. Allerdings kann die Kühlleistung der beiliegenden Lüfter nicht mit seperat gekauften Kühlern mithalten.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Mein neuer PC soll entweder einen _AMD Phenom II X4 965_ oder einen _Intel Core i7-920_ beinhalten. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich da "boxed" kaufen oder lieber einen anderen Kühler raufsetzen sollte. Hat jemand nen Tipp?


Boxed.
Der hat nämlich längere Garantie und kostet in der Regel auch nicht mehr.
Eine boxed CPU hat 2 Jahre Garantie, eine Tray CPU(also ohne Kühler) nur 1 Jahr. Teilweise war der i5-750 boxed billiger als ein i5-750 Tray. Frag nicht warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dir deswegen ja trotzdem nen passenden CPU-Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Dezember 2009)

Man kann man den Ipod Touch auch ohne Itunes irgendwie bespielen das bleibt bei mir andauernt hängen.. Windows 7 64bit...


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Yay, Bestätigung erhalten. Morgen kommt mein Setsugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kann ich mich gleich meinem CPU-Kühlproblem annehmen... :x


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir grad mal überlegt anstatt den Intel i5, einen PII 965 zu kaufen, und dann direkt gemerkt das mein Kühler auch dort nicht drauf passt. Also irgendwie finde ich das mal total Mist :>

Kann der nicht einfach jetzt explodieren? Obwohl... bei Garantie gibts ja nur einen neuen und kein Geld zurück... Ach ist das alles blöd.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Groß Glockner passt nicht auf AM3? Passt der überhaupt auf IRGENDWAS? O_o


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab mir grad mal überlegt anstatt den Intel i5, einen PII 965 zu kaufen, und dann direkt gemerkt das mein Kühler auch dort nicht drauf passt. Also irgendwie finde ich das mal total Mist :>
> 
> Kann der nicht einfach jetzt explodieren? Obwohl... bei Garantie gibts ja nur einen neuen und kein Geld zurück... Ach ist das alles blöd.



Der Großclockner passt doch auch auf AM3.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir steht AM2, S775, S745, S939 und S940 :>

Edit: Aber für AM3 gibt es irgendwie kaum Boards, kann das sein? Und außedem sehen da auch alle wie Schrott aus.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht AM2, S775, S745, S939 und S940 :>
> 
> Edit: Aber für AM3 gibt es irgendwie kaum Boards, kann das sein? Und außedem sehen da auch alle wie Schrott aus.



AM3=AM2; wir sind doch nicht bei Intel, wo jeder Sockel komplett umgestaltet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Boards gibts genügend, sag mir was du suchst und ich such dir ein Board^^


----------



## Xerivor (28. Dezember 2009)

Toll jetzt hängt sich mein PC alle 20 sekunden auf DANKE iTunes DANKE...-.-


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Okay, dann bin ich beruhigt und kauf mir einen AMD :>

Ich suche:Crossfire, GB-Lan, eSATA, schwarzes oder blaues Board, RAID0, ATX... Preis = egal. Glaub das wärs erstmal.


----------



## Magexe (28. Dezember 2009)

Erm wegen der Sache Boxed Kühler kann nicht mithalten, das stimtm schon, nur das Problem ist:

Auf der AMD packung und auf der Beilage steht, das mit einem anderen Kühlkörper die Garantie verfällt, ist halt immer so ne sache ^^

(ich weis nich obs wer gesagt hat, wollts nur einbringen ^^)


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, dann bin ich beruhigt und kauf mir einen AMD :>
> 
> Ich suche:Crossfire, GB-Lan, eSATA, schwarzes oder blaues Board, RAID0, ATX... Preis = egal. Glaub das wärs erstmal.



Also das meiner Meinung nach beste AM3-MB ist momentan das MSI GD-70: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a408995.html
Das ist Highend und hat eigentlich alles was man sich wünschen kann, lässt sich gut Übertakten und hat auch gute Chipsatzkühler.
Kostet halt auch dementsprechend viel.
Das DFI DK M3H5 wäre auch nich schlecht und kostet auch weniger, dafür hat es einen schlechteren Kühler und übertaktet sich um ein paar Mhz schlechter als das GD-70.
Ich bin mit meinem eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden; hätte ich die Entscheidung würde ich trotzdem das MSI nehmen^^

@Magexe:
Wie soll das jemand nachweisen welchen Kühler er verwendet hat?^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Okay, das MSI wirds dann wohl, da ich mit dem Rechner noch was vorhabe. Dann kann ich mir eigentlich auch einen 945 kaufen, und denn dann übertakten :>

Edit: Okay, 955. 945er ist keine BE :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Andre frag, da es so aussieht als ob es NVIDIA nicht vor 2020 Schaft die neue Grafikkarten herauszubringen bin ich mir am überlegen ob ich 2 Sapphire HD5870 kaufen soll und die dann im Crossfire betreiben soll? 

was meint ihr?


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, das MSI wirds dann wohl, da ich mit dem Rechner noch was vorhabe. Dann kann ich mir eigentlich auch einen 945 kaufen, und denn dann übertakten :>



Ist eine gute Wahl und wenn du eh übertakten willst brauchst du nicht den teuren 965er nehmen.



> bin ich mir am überlegen ob ich 2 Sapphire HD5870 kaufen soll und die dann im Crossfire betreiben soll?


Wofür brauchst du denn die Leistung?^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Den 945er sollte man doch auch spielend so hoch bekommen oder? 

Ich denke er will 2 haben, weil er der Meinung ist das eine nVidia besser als zwie 5870er ist :>

Edit: Egal, der 955 kostet weniger als der 945... ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2009)

Warum hängt sich dein PC wegen iTunes auf, hörst du Musik mit dem Player?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich denke er will 2 haben, weil er der Meinung ist das eine nVidia besser als zwie 5870er ist :>


Genau davor hab ich angst, das ich mir dann nur eine HD5870 kaufe, um paar Monate später herauszufinden das besser NVIDIA raus kommt, die dann 30% oder so besser als eine HD5870 ist.

EDIT: aber ja ich hab im Moment auch viel Geld über was spricht dagegen Hammer pc Zusammen zu bauen? xD


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau davor hab ich angst, das ich mir dann nur eine HD5870 kaufe, um paar Monate später herauszufinden das besser NVIDIA raus kommt, die dann 30% oder so besser als eine HD5870 ist.


Ich versteh nicht so ganz wo da das Problem ist.
Willst du eine Grafikkarte die alle Anwendungen packt oder willst du einfach nur die beste Karte die es gibt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich will einfach eine Grafikkarte die im Jahre 2010 alle kommende spiele Flüssig packt. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## Magexe (28. Dezember 2009)

also laut benches (die ich so gelesen hab) ist ne 5970 besser als 2x5870 und fast genauso teuer^^


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich will einfach eine Grafikkarte die im Jahre 2010 alle kommende spiele Flüssig packt. Ohne Probleme.



Ich hoffe mal wir kommen 2010 noch nicht soweit, dass man 2 5870 braucht um alles flüssig zu spielen; genauso wie manche Leute meinen man würde 8GB oder mehr RAM brauchen^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich gehe auch oft auf LAN Party's, und wer kennt das nicht.. dort will man immer den längsten haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Dezember 2009)

Nein ich versuch Musik auf den iPod zu spielen ... dann kopiert er sagen wir 11 Lieder dann bleibt er hängen dann muss ich PC neustarten das er überhaupt den iPod wieder erkennt


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> also laut benches (die ich so gelesen hab) ist ne 5970 besser als 2x5870 und fast genauso teuer^^


Die 5970 besteht aus zwei zusammen geklebten 5850 die sich ein PCB teilen und nach dem Crossfire-Prinzip funktionieren, wobei CF nie zu 100% skaliert. Wie soll ne 5970 schneller als 2 5870 sein?`

@Sam Eine 5870 wird die nächsten 2 Jahre reichen um in hohen Detailstufen zu zocken, zwei Karten braucht kein Mensch. Schon die 5850 schafft alles Erhältliche problemlos.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Sam Eine 5870 wird die nächsten 2 Jahre reichen um in hohen Detailstufen zu zocken, zwei Karten braucht kein Mensch. Schon die 5850 schafft alles Erhältliche problemlos.


Ich vertraue dir, Aber eine HD5970 würde mich auch reizen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Mich reizt da so vieles auf dem Hardwaremarkt, dass ich mir kaufen würde wenn ich die Kohle gewinnen tät. Aber im Endeffekt siegt doch die Preis/Leistung und da ist alles oberhalb der 5850 wenig sinnvoll. Die 5870 ist etwas zukunftssicherer, aber wenn du die Karte übertaktest landest weit über 5870 Spezifikationen. Schließlich ists ein und der gleiche Chip, der bei der 5870 eben etwas höher getaktet ist.
Diese ganzen GTX295 und 5970 Monster sind reine Prestigeobjekte. Kein Mensch braucht so ne Karte zum zocken.


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ahoi!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Diese ganzen GTX295 und 5970 Monster sind reine Prestigeobjekte.



eben ich brauche mehr Prestig... xD ich hab aber das Geld über, und es SCHREIT "Sam Gibt mich aus" ^^ 

die andere frage ist,was ich mir stelle bei einer HD5970 mit viel Watt netzeil muss ich da rechnen? 

Rest System was ich mir zusammen baue....
CPU : Intel Core i7-860
Kühler :Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse :K62
Netzteil : Be quiet! Straight Power 550W
Laufwerk : ASUS
Mainboard : ASUS P7P55D LE
Grafikkarte : ?????
RAM : 4GB Kit G.Skill DDR3 /oder OCZ DDR3 RAM


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam... wenn du soviel Geld über hast, dann gibt mir einfach 100€ ab. Damit wäre ich schon vollkommen zufrieden :>


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend :-)_



Grützi


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich gerne wenn dann noch was übrig bleibt, ich hab auch lang drauf gespart etwa 1,5 Jahre immer wenn was übrige war gleich aufs Sparkonto für Pc, und hab auch auf Viel verzichtet. als möchte ich mir das auch gönnen.

EDIT: weil als Lehrling verdient man nicht das Grosse Geld.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Würd mir ein gutes 650er holen für die ATI5970.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe heisst es dann, dass wenn du noch Geld übrig hast ich das alles bekomme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind SAM2/3 mit S775 baugleich? Weil bei meinem Kühler war nur ein son' Ding bei, wo man den Kühler dann draufklemmt.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Würd mir ein gutes 650er holen für die ATI5970.


Ich tät mir ne 5850 oder ne 5870 kaufen und vom Rest ne schöne 160GB Postville SSD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe heisst es dann, dass wenn du noch Geld übrig hast ich das alles bekomme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, sind sie absolut nicht. Ich kann dir ja mal die Mounting-Kits vom Mugen 2 zeigen. Dann siehst dus auch gut. 
http://www.scythe-eu.com/uploads/pics/mugen-2-775_01.jpg
http://www.scythe-eu.com/uploads/pics/mugen-2-AM2AM2__01.jpg

Bei deinem gibts sicherlich ne andere Lösung, aber die Löcher sind keinesfalls die gleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe heisst es dann, dass wenn du noch Geld übrig hast ich das alles bekomme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein^^
AM2 hat 4 Schrauben die rechteckig angeordnet sind; 775 sinds auch 4 Schrauben nur quadratisch. 
Oder so^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Würd mir ein gutes 650er holen für die ATI5970.



hast du Gute vorschlage? wäre dank paar... rechne und schaue gerade ob eben noch eine kleine SSD rein passen würde.

EDIT: ok SSD kann ich vergesen wird zu teuer sonst wegen dem Netzeil was hallte ihr von dem Klicken?


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hast du Gute vorschlage? wäre dank paar... rechne und schaue gerade ob eben noch eine kleine SSD rein passen würde.



Enermax, Bequiet, Cougar...alles klasse Netzteilhersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Nein^^
> AM2 hat 4 Schrauben die rechteckig angeordnet sind; 775 sinds auch 4 Schrauben nur quadratisch.
> Oder so^^



So kann man sichs vorstellen, jo.
Grob aufgemalt:
[attachment=9690:sockel.png]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

So im Moment sieht meine zusammen Stellung so aus

Teil 1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen dem Netzeil wollte mir so oder so Bequit holen, hab aber keine grösseren wie 600 Watt auf der Seite gefunden. :/ nun aber doch 700 Watt 650 Watt finde ich keins :/ ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... da stellt sich mir jetzt echt die Frage wie ich den Kühler dann befestige 

Edit: Damit wird meiner befestigt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm... da stellt sich mir jetzt echt die Frage wie ich den Kühler dann befestige



Beim Clockner ist das Befestigungszeugs für AM2/3 und 775 dabei; und so wie ich das sehe wird beim 775er verschraubt und beim AM2/3 musst du die Klammern nehmen.
Auf deinem Bild sind die sogar am Kühlkörper^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja mit den Klammern mach ich das ja jetzt schon. Mit denen wird das Ding ja an diesem Plastikdingens da angeschlossen.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja mit den Klammern mach ich das ja jetzt schon. Mit denen wird das Ding ja an diesem Plastikdingens da angeschlossen.



Das schwarze Plastikteil lässte weg und dann sollte er AM2/3 kompatibel sein.
An dem Sockel befindet sich jeweils oben und unten ein Hacken und dort werden die Klammern eingehackt:
http://www.stto-shop.de/bilder/produkte/gr...erSockelAM2.jpg


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Achso, kann ja nicht wissen das bei AMD sowas direkt am Sockel sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade auf pixmania.com ne 5770 für 123,90€ gefunden.. um 24% reduziert. Bin drauf und dran mir zwei davon zu kaufen.. . Wären 255,70€ inkl. Versand.  Bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit würd ich nicht darauf setzen das in 2 Wochen wieder 5850er da sind. Was mich auch plagt ist der Laden... hab noch nie was von pixmania.com gehört und ob ich wirklich heile Ware erhalte.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber warten. Wenn du dir zwei 5770 in den Rechner haus, könnten die in der Leistung vielleicht die 5850 schlagen, aber du wirst dich mit Mikrorucklern bei unter ~40fps rumplagen müssen.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Mondryx (29. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich bin jetzt stark geblieben und habe den Warenkorb wieder geleert. Stolper die ganzen letzten Tage immer über solche Angebote. Fällt mir echt hart da nicht nein zu sagen.


----------



## Xerivor (29. Dezember 2009)

Man mit iPod surfen is schon geil ^^ schoen am Tv liegen und bissel chatten hat schon was muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Dezember 2009)

Pixmania habe isch schon was bestellt, kann man ruhig kaufen.


----------



## Magexe (29. Dezember 2009)

MAcht es einen unterschied ob ich jetzt eigentlich eine HD5850 von XFX, MSI, ASUS, POWERCOLOR oder SAPPHIRE kaufe?


----------



## Niranda (29. Dezember 2009)

ja, die haben alle einen unterschiedlichen Sticker draufgeklebt. Du solltest unbedingt auf die Qualität des Klebers achten!!!
Ich hatte mal eine Ckrafickckarthe von
Ckrafick.ru - wir sind deutsche Qualität!

Der Sticker war unzureichend befestigt, flog in den Lüfter meiner Ckrafickckarthe, blockierte diesen, sodass meine Ckrafickckarthe abrauchte - Keine Garantie oder *Gewehr*leistung.

-------

Nein im ernst:
Das referenzdesign übernimmt jeder, es ist im grunde nur ein anderes Bildchen drauf.
Manche Hersteller spielen noch an den Taktraten etwas rum, darauf solltest du schauen.
Und es gibt auch leute, die etwas bevorzugen. Ich z.B. Sapphire.
MSI legt spiele bei => für Kinder
ASUS hat sich bei Mainboards #1 verdient, in Grakas nicht
XFX und Gainward => sind mir grundsätzlich weggeraucht
Powercolor => ne, will Truecolor (32bit!)
joa... aber lass dich nich beeinflussen, bin sowieso ziemlich aggro grad ^^

Nari


----------



## Magexe (29. Dezember 2009)

danke, wenn ich hör das Sapphire was taugt dann kauf ich von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon klar das die sticker nur anders sind, ist halt immer nen bisschen komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum bist du aggro O.o


----------



## Rethelion (29. Dezember 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Was mich auch plagt ist der Laden... hab noch nie was von pixmania.com gehört und ob ich wirklich heile Ware erhalte.



Also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit denen; die haben als einzigster Onlineshop HD5850 verschickt, nachdem der Status verfügbar war.
Bei anderen steht der Status tagelang auf verfügbar und bekommen tut man nichts.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat die wii eigendlich von  Grund aus beim surfen eine eher schlechte Qualität ,oder liegt das an meinem alten Fernseher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (29. Dezember 2009)

An die G35 Besitzer:
Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit die Ausgabequelle von Sounds direkt am Headset via G-Tasten zu steuern?
Daran hat Logitech mal wieder nicht gedacht -.-"


----------



## Falathrim (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja...Sapphire hat eig nen relativ schlechten Stand hier im Forum. Allgemein waren die Karten von denen in den letzten Jahren nämlich ziemlich, sorry, kacke verarbeitet, waren laut, die Kühler waren billig bzw. miserabel und diversen Leuten hier aus dem Forum waren auch schon Karten von denen abgeraucht. Erfahrung hab ich allerdings nur von der Cebit 2009 - wo der Sapphire-Stand mit Abstand der lauteste war *fg*

Allerdings hat sich Sapphire im letzten Jahr sehr gemausert und u.a. die Vapor-X-Reihe, die mit hervorragenden Kühlern ausgestattet ist, auf den Markt gebracht. Und beim Referenz-Kühler kann man definitiv nichts falsch machen ;D


----------



## Magexe (29. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub lauter als meine n9800gtx+ von msi gehts glaub ich nich, die läuft auf voll last bei wow (find ich ehrlich sehr komisch O.o) und da is die dermaßen laut...
Also 1. bin ichs also gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2. denke ich das zurzeit alles auf dem markt leiser sein wird


----------



## Soramac (29. Dezember 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> An die G35 Besitzer:
> Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit die Ausgabequelle von Sounds direkt am Headset via G-Tasten zu steuern?
> Daran hat Logitech mal wieder nicht gedacht -.-"




Nein, das ist glaub ich nicht möglich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Niranda hast du nun COD 6 gekauft?


----------



## Niranda (29. Dezember 2009)

hab mich auch grad bssl durchgegoogelt... es gibt keine Möglichkeit extra Scripts für die G35 zu basteln.
Jetzt entzieht sich mir erst recht der Sinn dieser Tasten:
- Mutetaste habe ich
- Play Pause Weiter Zurück habe ich an der Tastatur
- Lautstärke am headset sowie tastatur

wozu brauch ich die Tasten dann? sinnlos... -.-

cod6? jap


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Ick liebe et... xD
Mein Fernseher scheint arg komisch zu sein, bei Halo Wars fehlen an der linken Seite mind. 2cm vom Bild, kann es sein, dass das Spiel nicht auf uralten 4:3 Fernsehern konzipiert wurde? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2009)

Yay! Setsugen is grad angekommen. Ich bin dann mal basteln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2009)

Bioshock oder Burnout Paradise... lohnt es sich eines von den beiden bei Steam zu kaufen? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

BiosShock würde ich auf jeden Fall kaufen.


So ne scheisse ich finde einfach kein Schweizer Shop wo LanCool K62 verfügbar ist. -_- ^^

EDIT: ich glaube ich Spinne selbst die Teure Sapphire HD5970 OC  ist nirgends verfügbar.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bereue es jetzt Stalker gekauft zu haben.
Musste mich schon dazu zwingen es länger als 5 Minuten zu spielen...5€ beim Fenster rausgeworfen ;(


----------



## Nebola (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn nicht bald mein Rechner ankommt, bekomm ich nen schrei krampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, bei mir gehen Sachen wie Technobase.fm net mehr, es läuft so ne Min Musik danach nix mehr bisman neustartet, dann wieder min und dann nix mehr.

Woran könnte des liegen ?


----------



## Falathrim (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich überlege auch Bioshock zu holen...aber werd ich wohl später machen, kostet ja nur noch 10€ auf der Software-Pyramide^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2009)

Ha! Der Setsugen schnurrt vor sich hin, kaum bis nicht hörbar, idle Temp GPU: 38°C. Fast 20°C weniger als vorher! :>


----------



## Magexe (29. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ha! Der Setsugen schnurrt vor sich hin, kaum bis nicht hörbar, idle Temp GPU: 38°C. Fast 20°C weniger als vorher! :>



seh ich das richtig das man den per hand an nem extra slot steuern kann?
Oder greift da was ein, falls das ding doch mal zu warm wird, weil du vergisst den Kühler hoch zu drehen?


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Lüfter ist ein 120mm Slip Stream. Der hat wie jeder andere Lüfter auch nen 3-Pin-Anschluss. Da meine Grafikkarte nur nen 2-Pin hat hab ich den Lüfter per 3Pin-zu-Molex-Adapter ans Netzteil gehangen. Die Lüftersteuerung greift trotzdem. Die kommt einfach hinten in die Slotblende. Der Regler ist n stufenloser Drehregler der mit "High" und "Low" beschriftet ist. Der dreht zwischen 600 und 2000rpm. Ich hab heut leider keine Zeit mehr noch ne Runde zu zocken, aber ich hab ihn fast komplett auf Low. Ich schätze mal mit ~800rpm wird er drehen und ich hab idle-Temps von 38°C.


----------



## Magexe (29. Dezember 2009)

das hört sich doch nett an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ma schaun, wenn ich dann irgendwann mal meine 5850 bekomm wie laut die so unter voll last ist, und ob es sich lohnt das teil zu kaufen oder nicht (da gehts mir rein nur um den geräuschpegel, da meine 9800gtx+ so dermaßen laut ist)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

ICH DREHE DURCH..... das gibt es doch nicht die Sapphire HD5970 OC hab ich schon aufgegeben, erstaunt mich das die auch ausverkauft ist.... ABER DAS GEHÄUSE FINDE ICH AUCH NIRGENDS. O.o


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde im Übrigen annehmen, dass vor der Lüftersteuerung noch die Software greift. Ich hab für meine Karte Profile im RivaTuner angelegt und bisher zeigt er mir im idle ~20% Fanspeed an. Das is was ich für den Windowsbetrieb und Temperaturen bis 60°C vorgesehen hatte. Da scheint die Software priorisiert zu regeln.


----------



## Magexe (29. Dezember 2009)

@Kyra gut zu wissen

@Sam meinst du das gehäuse?: Conrad HD5870 

EDIT: Naja da die Silberne karte von Spphire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann leider nich direkt auf das teil linken da conrad da irgendwie mega links macht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Das K62 da.... ist auch überall nicht verfügbar aber denn Rest ist alles verfügbar.


EDIT: also kann mir noch einer Gutes Gehäuse empfehlen etwa für denn Gleich preis wie das K62, das ich ein ausweiche Gehäuse habe, falls das Ding nächste Woche wieder überall nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Wagga (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe das du deine Graka noch bekommst und den Rest.
Man sollte kurz vor Weihnachten, nichts mehr bestellen, wenn man es dringend benötigt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das K62 da.... ist auch überall nicht verfügbar aber denn Rest ist alles verfügbar.
> 
> 
> EDIT: also kann mir noch einer Gutes Gehäuse empfehlen etwa für denn Gleich preis wie das K62, das ich ein ausweiche Gehäuse habe, falls das Ding nächste Woche wieder überall nicht verfügbar ist.




Bei dem Preisbereich gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche Alternative zum K62. Ich würde sagen bis 100€ ist das Gehäuse unschlagbar, und zwar in jeglicher Hinsicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

So PC wieder zuhause und angeschlossen ohne Graka im PCIe Slot... ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei dem Preisbereich gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche Alternative zum K62. Ich würde sagen bis 100€ ist das Gehäuse unschlagbar, und zwar in jeglicher Hinsicht.



Vielleicht ändert sich das ja-_- bis nächste Woche, bei einem Shop steht das Nächstes unverb. Datum:  12.01.2010 >_>  sonst muss ich halt bis dann warten. kann denn Rest ja schon bestellen.... auf die Grafikkarte muss ich so oder so warten, das finde ich nicht Schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (29. Dezember 2009)

Brauce mal schnell eure Hilfe:

Habe heute meinen neuen Flachbildschirm angeschlossen (Full HD, 24", 16:9) und beim ersten Hochfahren des PCs kam auch, dass die empfohlene Auflösung 1920 x 1080 ist, so eingestellt, aba das stimmt so gar nicht, und egal wo ich die auflösung einstelle (Windows, OSD Menu oder Nvidia Systemsteuerung) lässt sich nirgend die richtige finden, immer seh ich die Ränder net, der TV schneidet ringsrum was ab, so in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung gibbet auch nen UNterpunkt dazu, bei dme man den Desktop vergrößern/kleinenr kann, nur leider, egal wie ich den Regler schiebe es tut sich absolut nichts, bin shcon total verzweifelt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, habe den Fehler gefunden, alg daran, hatte es die ganze Zeit auf 1080i stehen, musste es aba auf 1080p haben, habs jetzt geändert und jetzt funktionoierts, das einzige problem, das ich jetzt noch habe, dass die intigrierten Boxen des Bildschirms den Sound net ausgeben, hab meinen Pc mit einem Klinkenkabel mit dem Bildschirm verbunden?


----------



## Wagga (29. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du den nicht im Catalyst oder NVIDIA Systemsteuerung einstellen?
Versuch mal den Treiber der auf der Beiliegenden CD mitgeliefert wird.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich war grad in avatar, boahr war der Film geil, und mit dem 3d fühlt man sich als steht man neben den Darstellern, ich wage mir herauszunehmen zu sagen das der film besser war als star wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das gerücht das in Kinos PS3 zur vorführung verwendet werden stimmt, im cinemaxx krefeld im größten saal hatten die eine, in der Pause kam das PS3 menü und es wurde zum Bildermenü gescrollt und das bild mit Pause cinemaxx geöffnet
des war kein video weil uhrzeit und datum stimmten xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ich wage mir herauszunehmen zu sagen das der film besser war als star wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WAS??' BESSER ALS STAR WARS? NIEMALS.... Komme wieder auf die Dunkel Seite der macht Voldemord *böses lachen*


EDIT:das mit der Ps 3 hört sich interessant an, man kann die echt für alles verwenden. xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2009)

der film war.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...tehe
Ich als voldemord nehme es mir nunmal heraus böse zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das schonmal bei Giga news gelesen mit den ps3´s da stand das die halt günstiger sind als die normalen abspielgeräte und die Filme dann einfach als datei in der ultrahohen auflösung auf der Festplatte liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDITH: oh mein gott duke nukem lebt


----------



## Wagga (29. Dezember 2009)

Interessante These, warum nicht.
Die PS3 ist doch dafür geeignet.
Wenn man das nun noch schriftlich bestätigen könnte oder ein Link zu einem aussagekrätigen Artikel hätte, wärs noch besser.


----------



## Tyro (29. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, habe den Fehler gefunden, alg daran, hatte es die ganze Zeit auf 1080i stehen, musste es aba auf 1080p haben, habs jetzt geändert und jetzt funktionoierts, das einzige problem, das ich jetzt noch habe, dass die intigrierten Boxen des Bildschirms den Sound net ausgeben, hab meinen Pc mit einem Klinkenkabel mit dem Bildschirm verbunden?



Hänge immer noch bei dem Soundproblem fest, muss ich iwo einstellen, dass ich nun die intigrierten Boxen meines Monitors benutze (Soundkarte funktioniert auf jeden Fall, hab ich mitm HS getestet und die Boxne funzen auhc, da er im Fernsehbetrieb auch den Ton ausspuckt)?


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Dezember 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Interessante These, warum nicht.
> Die PS3 ist doch dafür geeignet.
> Wenn man das nun noch schriftlich bestätigen könnte oder ein Link zu einem aussagekrätigen Artikel hätte, wärs noch besser.


Ich wünschte ich hätte ein foto machen können, aber im kino ist mein handy nunmal aus und ich konnte es nicht schnell genug anmachen >.<

link zum artikel sollst du haben http://www.giga.de/usernews/00020141-plays...inos-verwendet/
einige japanische kinos haben es sogar bestätigt O_O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Handy aus im Kino? gibt es solche Leute die das noch machen? xD


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Yay... komm grad vom Subway to Sally Konzert. Cheeech... war sau geil. Morgen werd ich zwar mit angeknackster Stimme und Genickbeschwerden aufstehen, aber das wars mir wert!


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

<3 Subway to Sally. Will auch mal auf ein Konzert, war nämlich noch nie auf irgend einem


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

War heut das dritte Mal oder so bei Subway to Sally. War sogar auf dem Konzert, dass vor etwa nem Jahr als "Schlachthof" Live DVD veröffentlicht wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss mal schauen wann die hier in der Nähe sind. Bloss hätte ich dann wieder das Problem das keiner mitkommen würde :/


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dass die Band in meinem Freundeskreis beliebt wie kaum eine andere ist. Heute waren wir nur zu fünft. Waren auch schonmal zu acht oder so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächstes Ziel: Wacken.

Aber glaub das wird dieses Jahr nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Wacken... schon wieder ein Problem. Ich müsste zu allem was irgendwie mit Metal zu tun hat alleine hingehen... Hört aus meinem Freundeskreis irgendwie keiner. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Siehste, und mein Freundeskreis besteht nur aus Leuten die Rock, Metal oder Punk hören. Bei mir sind alle aufm Metalhead, Goth oder sonstigen Alternative-Trips. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hör fast alles. Mal sortiert nach Beliebtheit bei mir: Emocore - Metalcore - Melodic Death Metal - Folk Metal - Death Metal - Heavy Metal - Pagan Metal... hoffe hab nix vergessen. ^^

Ist bei dir eigentlich schon das Geld angekommen?


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wacken... schon wieder ein Problem. Ich müsste zu allem was irgendwie mit Metal zu tun hat alleine hingehen... Hört aus meinem Freundeskreis irgendwie keiner. ^^



Ich komm gern mit, wenn du es mir bezahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Wohnst du in meiner Nähe oder was :?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Kohle hätte ich, ja. Müssten uns halt noch über den Preis einig werden, sollte ja kein Ding sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das stimmt. Das einzige Problem ist dann noch mein Bruder. Wenn der nicht endlich mal mit seinen 75€ die er mir schuldet rausrückt, dann würde das Geld für eine Neuanschaffung nicht reichen. Für den E8400 hab ich bereits ein Angebot bekommen.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Überleg dir einfach was du haben willst. Ich denk wir werden uns da einig.
Wie gesagt, aktueller Straßenpreis neu ist aktuell 110€ für ganzes. Wenn ich bedenk, dass die Teile gebraucht sind kommen wir dann bei ~80€ raus. Wegen mir auch 10€ mehr oder so. Was Versand angeht bereden wir wenns in Sack und Tüten ist. Das wäre so ne ungefähre Vorstellung. Wenns konkret wird: PN oder Steam.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Was wirklich konkretes und handfestes kannst du erst ganz im Anfang von Januar erwarten. Da weiss ich dann ob mein Bruder Arbeitslos wird oder nicht. Ich hoffe mal nicht, weil dann steigen die Chancen die 75&#8364; zügig zu bekommen um ein vielfaches. Außerdem muss ich eh noch auf Asoriel warten, aber der ist ja im Moment nicht da :>

Aber 80&#8364;, mit soviel hab ich nicht ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet, werd mir alles mal genau überdenken, und dann gibts aufjedefall von mir Bescheid. 

Jetzt erstmal schlafen ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Okay, könnt schwierig werden. Hier wird grad schon kräfitg rumgeböllert :/


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Wir können uns auch drauf einigen, dass du kriegst was dir fehlt aber max XXX €. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir egal, 80€ wären ehrlich gesagt auch so ne Maximalgrenze gewesen. Sollte schon irgendwie passen. Je weniger, desto besser... hab irgendwo noch ne ausstehende Zahlung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Das würde natürlich auch gehen. Dann würde es auch auf jedenfall unter 80&#8364; bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich schlafen... Gute Nacht.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Träum schön vom Phenom II ! ;D


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Mach ich, und dann schreib ich nachher wie hoch ich den OC'd hab :O

So, jetzt aber mal wirklich ^^


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ich jetzt selbst auch pennen geh muss ich nochn breites Grinsen loswerden:
Grad mal Furmark mit XtremeBurning Mode, ohne AA(ohne steigen die Temperaturen komischerweise am höchsten) mit 1680er Auflösung zehn Minuten lang durchgejagt: Maximal-GPU-temperatur 58°C. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So viel hatte ich mit dem alten Kühler im idle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (30. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen! Ich brauch für meine neue Hardware die so in circa 2 Wochen bestellt wird noch einen neuen Top-Flow-Lüfter, da Tower Kühler zu groß für mein Case sind. Hatte eigentlich den "Scythe SCSMZ-2000 Samurai ZZ" für den richtigen gehalten. Wenn ich diesen nehme muss ich allerdings einen seitlich angebrachten Lüfter entfernen, da dieser direkt neben dem CPU Kühler sitzt. Habe nun bei caseking noch den "Xigmatek DURIN D982 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm" gefunden. Dieser ist bedeutend flacher, und würde es mir ermöglichen meinen seitlichen Lüfter weiter zu betreiben.

Nun die Preisfrage: Was bringt effektiv mehr Kühlung?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei dem Preisbereich gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche Alternative zum K62. Ich würde sagen bis 100€ ist das Gehäuse unschlagbar, und zwar in jeglicher Hinsicht.


Noch eine Kleine Frage was wäre denn das nächste beste Gehäuse? kann auch über 100€ halt nicht gleich 150 oder so :/


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ebenfalls kurze Frage : 

Mein Mainboard unterstützt CPU bis 1066MHz FSB. Kann ich da nun auch nen C2Q mit 1333MHz FSB draufpacken ? Taktet er dann automatisch den FSB runter ? Oder funktioniert das nicht ? 

Bin mir nicht sicher aber meine, das es kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Dezember 2009)

kennt jemand nen befehl den man bei ner Verknüpfung eingeben kann damit sich das laufwerk öffnet? (für windows vista ultimate 64bit) Will mir das nämlich auf ne taste auf der tastatur legen das sich das Laufwerk öffnet  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab ne eject exe im internet gefunden xD


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Noch eine Kleine Frage was wäre denn das nächste beste Gehäuse? kann auch über 100€ halt nicht gleich 150 oder so :/



http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::10950.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cooler...ack::13098.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Antec-...Two::11845.html

Obwohl ich die auch nicht so wirklich gut finde. Das nächste was ich mir kaufen würde, wäre das Antec Twelve Hundred für ~160€


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ack::10950.html
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cooler...ack::13098.html
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Antec-...Two::11845.html
> 
> Obwohl ich die auch nicht so wirklich gut finde. Das nächste was ich mir kaufen würde, wäre das Antec Twelve Hundred für ~160€




Hmm.. versteh ich nicht, was ist der Unterschied bei dem Antec Twelve Hundred zu dem Antec Nine Hundred Two, außer das vorne 3 Lüfter sind und hinten 2 Lüfter, statt 2 vorne und 1 hinten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war vollkomm zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse (Antec Nine Hundred Two) konnte alles super einfach verlegen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Mich stört beim Nine Hundred Two der komische Deckel da oben. Das sieht einfach nur hässlich aus.

Edit: Bevor jetzt kommt das 1200 hat das auch, ja das stimmt. Aber das Gehäuse ist so groß, da passt es irgendwie gut rein.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eben geschaut, beim Antec 1200 ist bei dem Lüfter oben der Deckel nicht dabei, bzw. die Umrandung. Nur das Gitter.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Obwohl ich die auch nicht so wirklich gut finde. Das nächste was ich mir kaufen würde, wäre das Antec Twelve Hundred für ~160&#8364;


Wenn dort eine HD5970 und Mugen 2 rein passt. aber ich nehme an ja...bei dem Stolzen preis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist so ich wäre dann in ganzen zwar etwa 105- FR über dem was ich ausgeben wollte, aber ein freund von mir könnte es auf die Firma bestellen und bekommt bei dem Shop 10% Rappt.


frage in heute abend sonst nehme ich das  Antec Big Tower Twelve Hundred Gehäuse.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Jo das Twelve Hundred ist wirklich gut. Paini hat/hatte das ja auch, und war/ist ein totaler Fanboy von dem Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja hängt davon hab ob mein Freund das auf die Firma bestellen kann oder nicht. :/ weil dann muss er alles bezahlen und ich im dann das Geld auf sein Konto überweisen.

sonst würde es so aussehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteil änder ich sicher noch die haben keine auflager von dem was ich will.


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Meine Frage wurde wohl übersehen, also neue Seite...neuer Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Mainboard unterstützt CPU bis 1066MHz FSB. Kann ich da nun auch nen C2Q mit 1333MHz FSB draufpacken ? Taktet er dann automatisch den FSB runter ? Oder funktioniert das nicht ?

Bin mir nicht sicher aber meine, das es kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Wagga (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es etwas teuer.
Reicht da nicht ein I5 mit 2,8 GHZ.
I7 sind eher Business- oder ServerCPUs.
Für den Privatgebrauch reicht ein I5 aus.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Was fürn Board hast du genau?
Nen 775er Board mit maximal 1066MHz FSB Anbindung muss ja schon steinalt sein. O_o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Sind Corsair Netzeile gut?

EDIT: ich hab sonst eben immer Bquiet genommen, draum sind meine Netzteil Kenntnisse nicht gerade Super... xD


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was fürn Board hast du genau?
> Nen 775er Board mit maximal 1066MHz FSB Anbindung muss ja schon steinalt sein. O_o



Naja, ist etwa 3 Jahre alt.

Abit Quad-GT
http://www.abit.com.tw/page/de/motherboard...p;fMTYPE=LGA775


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sind Corsair Netzeile gut?
> 
> EDIT: ich hab sonst eben immer Bquiet genommen, draum sind meine Netzteil Kenntnisse nicht gerade Super... xD


Corsairs sind eigentlich durchgehend zu empfehlen. Gibt ne Menge brauchbarer Netzteilhersteller:
Xigmatek, Corsair, Enermax, Silverstone, bequiet!, Cougar...

Edit:



Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, ist etwa 3 Jahre alt.
> 
> Abit Quad-GT
> http://www.abit.com.tw/page/de/motherboard...p;fMTYPE=LGA775


Mh... sieht nicht so aus, als würden "aktuelle" C2Ds und C2Qs auf dein Board passen. Alle Quads und die E8300 C2D Serie setzen alle auf einen quadpumped 333MH-FSB, also 1333MHz.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ok alles klar und wenn mir noch einer sagen kann was der unterschied zwischen dem http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=116079 und dem ist http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=116073


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Das HX650 besitzt modulares Kabelmanagement. Bedeutet, dass alles was nicht ATX-24/20+4-Pin ist vom Netzteil abgezogen werden kann wenn nicht gebraucht.
Früher oder wie beim TX650 hingen alle Kabel an einem Kabelbaum. Nicht benötigte Kabel gammeln halt im Gehäuse rum, was für reichtlich Unordnung sorgt. Bei Modularem Kabelmanagement ist nur der 24-Pin-Strang fest. Alle anderen Kabel sind fein säuberlich aufgetrennt und mit extra Anschlüssen versehen. So kann man nicht benötigte Kabelstränge einfach abziehen.
Ob da ein 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter verbaut ist spielt am Ende eh keine Rolle und obs 8 oder 9 Sata-Anschlüse sind auch nicht. :x
Interessanter ist dass das HX650 4 PCIe Stromstecker hat. Man weiß ja nie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

Aloha,

habe da mal ne kleine Frage.

Mein Board

Meine neue CPU

So, Fachhandel in der nächsten Stadt meinte, dass der 940er nicht auf das Board passt, da dieses nur einen 20Pin ATX Stecker hat. Laut der CPU Liste auf der Herstellerseite soll der 940er BE und gar der 955er BE kompatibel sein ab einem gewissen BIOS.

Welches BIOS momentan drauf ist, kann ich nocht nicht sagen. Müsste ich heute nachmittag nachschauen.

Was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Corsairs sind eigentlich durchgehend zu empfehlen. Gibt ne Menge brauchbarer Netzteilhersteller:
> Xigmatek, Corsair, Enermax, Silverstone, bequiet!, Cougar...
> 
> Edit:
> ...



naja laut Webseite von Abit unterstützt das board auch Quad CPU´s, deswegen bin ich so verwirrt


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> habe da mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich hat jedes Board mit nem 20-Pin Anschluss irgendwo aufm Board noch nen extra 4-Pin. Zumindest ist das bei meinem ASRock-Krempel der Fall. Da kannst du schwer davon ausgehen, dass das bei deinem auch so ist.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde ganz klar das Coolermaster Netzteil empfehlen, hat mir Asoriel mir auch empfohlen und war vollkomm begeistert, gutes Kabelmangamanet, tolle Verpackung, gute Leistung, viele Anschlüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und leise war es.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze aktuell ein Silverstone ST50F-230 aus der Strider Series. Tolles Teil, gutes Kabelmanagement, die einzelnen Stränge sind mit Sleeve zusammengefasst und gehört hab ich von dem Teil bisher keinen Mucks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ein bequiet 600 Watt ohne Kabelmanagement.
Und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Sehr vorteilhaft ist die 3 Jahre Garantie.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jo das Twelve Hundred ist wirklich gut. Paini hat/hatte das ja auch, und war/ist ein totaler Fanboy von dem Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Woot? Stimmt doch garnicht :X

Achja..ANTEC <3
Das 1200 ist wirklich ein gutes Gehàuse..nur die Standart-Lüfter nerven..:-)_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Klar stimmt das, selbst bei Xfire hattest du dich so benannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Woher du wissen? Hab Xfire schon ewig nichtmehr o_o_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Darum ich weiss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Ah okay..Schweinerei!! :X_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Tja, so ist das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich nochmal : Also kann ich definitiv keinen Q9550 auf mein Abit quad GT setzen ?  Laut Abit-HP funktionieren Quadcores auf dem Board aber da steht nicht bei, welche genau. D.h. will ich nen neuen Prozi, brauch ich auch nen neues Board.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt wirds wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Wieso?+_+_


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Intel-bringt-neue-...5_40509949.html


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Schwachsinn..oder nicht?_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Jo, ich dachte die 775er sterben aus? xD


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Das steht doch schon länger fest


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das steht doch schon länger fest


Jo, eben.

Was mir die letzten Tage eher aufgefallen ist und für Unbehagen sorgt: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...bjahr-2010.html


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Bestimmt kommt dann bald Apple ist schuld, verbaut zu viel RAM in ihren Mac's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Appel ist schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn die dann nicht teuere werden O.o ^^ dann gute Nacht. xD


----------



## Medmius (30. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend ihr Techniker.

Ich möchte erneut euren Rat holen, diesmal zum Thema "Headset".

Nachdem heute meine Mutter meine Logitech G35 geschrottet hat (sie hat eine ca. 30 Kilogramm schwere Box drauffallen lassen), möchte ich mir nun ein neues kaufen.
Ich habe momentan diese 4 Headsets im Auge:

-Logitech G35 Surround Headset
-Speed Link Medusa 5.1 NX
-Razer Barracuda
-Roccat Kave

Mit dem Logitech war ich ganz glücklich. Mein altes Headset war die alte version von Medusa 5.1 und habe auch damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Über die Razer Baracuda habe ich bis auf eintretende Übertragungsfehler, weil das Mikrofon doch kurz ist, auch nur positive Sachen gelesen.
Auf die Kave bin ich durch meine Maus aufmerksam geworden (Roccat Kone). Da ich mit dem Maus ganz Zufrieden bin, habe ich verschiedene Reviews gelesen und auch über die Kave gibt es wohl nur positives zu berichten (bis auf die 420g Gewicht)

Nun möchte ich von euch wissen, welches Headset ihr kaufen würdet. Habt ihr vielleicht eines davon bei euch zu Hause stehen und könnt mir positive sowie negative Punkte nennen?
Vielleicht kennt ihr ja ein anderes tolles 5.1 Headset, das ich noch nicht auf meiner Liste habe und es Wert ist einen Blick darauf zu werfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Medmius


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Mhhh also wenn ich mir dann nen neues Board hole, also weg von Sockel 775. Auf welchen Sockel sollte man denn umsteigen ? 1156 oder 1366 ?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Das Kave kann ich dir als Headset empfehlen. Wirklich ein genialer Sound, und das Gewicht fällt eigentlich nur beim ersten Mal auf weil es halt ungewohnt ist. Ansonsten merkt man da nicht viel von. Das Headset ist ziemlich gut gepolstert wie ich finde. Die anderen 3 hab ich noch nie gehabt/gehört, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Kommt aufs Budget an..entweder 1156 und AM3 wèrde ich vorschlagen..alles andere lohnt sich mMn nicht._.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Vorteil am G35 Headset ist, 7.1 Sound.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend ihr Techniker.
> 
> Ich möchte erneut euren Rat holen, diesmal zum Thema "Headset".
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Kave hier und gerade auch auf meinen Lauschern.
Ich kanns dir echt empfehlen.
Es gibt für mich naja einen Punkt, vllt. 2 die gegen das Kave sprechen.
Nummer eins: Wenn man die Regler der Tischfernbedienung, insbesondere die Frontspeaker, hochstellt vernimmt man ein leises Rauschen im Kopfhörer. Das kann schon nerven. Allerdings hab ichs nie höher als halb, dazu die Lautstärke auf 100% und den Musicplayer auf ~20% maximal. Dann hört man davon nix mehr.
Der zweite Punkt sind die Anschlüsse. Da das Kave ein echtes Surround Headset ist besitzt es auch Anschlüsse für die verschiedenen Kanäle. Wenn du also noch anderen Audiokrams am PC hängen hast stell sicher, dass du auch alles unter bekommst. Insgesamt sind es 4 Klinkestecker(schwarz, grün, orange und gelb) + 1 USB(Stromversorgung).
Die Sache mit dem Gewicht ist für mich Humbug. Wenn mans in der Hand hält ists tatsächlich etwas schwerer, aber wen juckt das. Das Gewicht wird komplett vom Bügel getragen der weich gepolstert ist. Da drückt nix, da verrutscht auch nix. Ich persönlich spüre von dem Headset so wenig wie bei jedem anderen nur halb so schweren.
Der Sound geht in Ordnung, auch bei Musik und Filmen. Bei Games zeigt das Kave was es wirklich kann. 
Die Verarbeitung und Materialgüte ist exzellent, beim Headset wie auch der Tischfernbedienung.
Was 7.1 angeht: unnötiger Schnickschnack. Selbst 5.1 ist relativ schlecht zu erreichen mit einem Headset, 7.1 ist absolut übeflüssig. Echten, guten Surround-Sound wie bei nem großen 5.1-Boxensystem wird man durch den geringen Ohr-Lautsprecher-Abstand eh nie erreichen.


----------



## Medmius (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich danke euch für euren Rat. Nachdem ich nun mehr Reviews über die Headsets gelesen und Videos angeschaut habe, habe ich mich nun für Roccat Kave entschieden. Da das Kave ein echtes Surround Headset ist und die Anschlüsse für mich kein Problem darstellen, werde ich es mir besorgen. Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen und Tipps.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich nutze aktuell ein Silverstone ST50F-230 aus der Strider Series. Tolles Teil, gutes Kabelmanagement, die einzelnen Stränge sind mit Sleeve zusammengefasst und gehört hab ich von dem Teil bisher keinen Mucks.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht mir genau gleich. Befeuert Q9550 und GTX275 absolut problemlos, auch übertaktet. Ist zwar nicht das stärkste, aber für den kleinen Preis absolut empfehlenswert.

Nur leider ist bei mir das Lager im Lüfter verreckt, hab aber kurzerhand nen Noctua NF-S12B FLX verbaut. Übrigens genialer Lüfter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Die neuen CPUs für 775 find ich einigermaßen sinnvoll, zumindest den Q9500. Takt passt, aber Cache (und wahrscheinlich einige Features) fehlen. Für 150&#8364; wird der aber absolut in Ordnung gehen für jemand der sein altes System aufrüsten will aber nicht den mittlerweile immer teurer werdenden Q9550 kaufen will.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Son Q9550 liegt ja mittlerweile auch schon wieder weit über 200€, da ist n Q9500 natürlich ne gute Alternative. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

ICH DREHE DURCH das Twelve Hundred ist nun bei brack.ch ausverkauft und müssen erst nach bestellen -_-  also kann mir jemand ein Gutes Gehäuse  auf www.brack.ch aussuchen? das auch verfügbar ist... ich werde morgen denn pc bestellen. -_- ^^ das war ja klar das mir einer das letze Gehäuse wegschnappen musste.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




darf Hörstens 219- FR kosten Wenn es mehr bisschen mehr ist macht auch nix... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

EDIT: hab gerade eins gutes gefunden http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=94434 ? was halte ihr davon?


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

So, da ich nun übergangsweise ein neues Board habe muss ich mein OS neu installieren. (Juhu, endlich W7 statt XP...)

Hatte also keine Zeit meine alten Daten zu sichern. Habe die Festplatte nun im 2. Rechner mit verbaut und kopiere grad einige Dinge rüber. Partition D ist kein Problem (Spiele). Nun fehlt mir aber noch unter der Systempartition C der Eigene Dateien Ordner da er Musik, Bilder und Schulkram enthält. 
Bekomme aber immer Zugriffsfehler beim kopieren. Muss ich da was bestimmtes einsellen?

Auf der Platte ist als OS XP und der Rechner läuft grad unter Vista... die Platte ist halt nur mit drangehängt.


Edit: Kann ich die Benutzerkontensteuerung irgentwie kurzzeitig komplett deaktivieren? (falls es damit zusammenhängt)


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ICH DREHE DURCH das Twelve Hundred ist nun bei brack.ch ausverkauft und müssen erst nach bestellen -_-  also kann mir jemand ein Gutes Gehäuse  auf www.brack.ch aussuchen? das auch verfügbar ist... ich werde morgen denn pc bestellen. -_- ^^ das war ja klar das mir einer das letze Gehäuse wegschnappen musste....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch nie was von der Firma oder dem Case gehört. Ich finds allerdings potthässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Vaishnaya Boote mal von der 2.Platte und kopier dann wenn du in WinXP bist die Eigenen Dateien auf die andere Platte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Noch nie was von der Firma oder dem Case gehört. Ich finds allerdings potthässlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, kannst mir gerne noch was vorschlagen es muss aber auf www.brack.ch verfügbar sein xD

Das ding ist auch kein pc mehr sonder Flugzeug

verbaut sind...

1x 250-mm-Lüfter (Front)
 	- 1x 330-mm-Lüfter (Seitenteil)
- 2x 180-mm-Lüfter (Oben)
- 1x 120-mm-Lüfter (Hinten, optional))


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

Von der 2. Platte kann ich nicht booten. Treiberkonflikte bzw Bluescreen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jo, kannst mir gerne noch was vorschlagen es muss aber auf www.brack.ch verfügbar sein xD


Da gibts n paar schicke Silverstone-Gehäuse zu nem akzeptablen Preis. Das FT01 für 119Franken zum Beispiel. Sind auch nochn paar andere die dann halt über deinem Budget liegen würden.
Edit: Oder das TJ08.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

welche denn mein Budget wäre bei 219 FR ^^ aber danke für die Vorschläge aber die Gehäuse die du mir geprostet hast sind mir einfach zu schlicht.

oder halt eins von denen http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=117724 http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=117723 ob wohl ich nummer 2 schöner finde... ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich die Platte in meinen Rechner mit neuem Board einbaue, bekomme ich Meldung: NTLDR fehlt

Wenn ich die Platte an diesen Rechner dranhäng und booten will gibts Bluescreen.

Mehr als OS neu aufspielen hilft da nicht, oder? (wobei dies so oder so der Fall ist, geht mir nur um die Daten)

Edit: Erledigt, musste nur Bootreihefolge auf S-ATA ändern.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Jemand interresiert Left 4 Dead + 2 + Steam Account (uncut) zu kaufen?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

wie so verkaufst du deinen Steam Account? xD


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja weil ich Left 4 Dead 2 schon registriert drauf hab, oda kann man das mehrmals auf anderen Steam Accounts registieren?


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

Meine Maus funktioniert über USB nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tastatur ist grad über PS2 angeschlossen. Im BIOS ist nix zu finden außer das USB Ports auf "enabled" stehen. Vielleicht irgentnen Jumper setzen? Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Nein, kann man nicht. Wäre ja auch schwachsinnig von Steam 

Edit: @ Vorposter: Oft hilft wenn die Maus nicht funzt, die einmal aus- und wieder einzustecken. Das schonmal gemacht? ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

Jap, auch andere USB Ports..

Geht nun aber, hab im BIOS noch etwas übersehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso?+_+_


Och weil Eysenbeiss wieder mal im Forum ist; die Posts von dem sind immer so erheiternd^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2009)

_Ah , okay.. ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Das mit dem RAM find ich grad lustig. Die ziehen soviel, das ein Netzteil damit ja mal überfordert sein kann


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ne frage? und zwar wenn ich mir Z.b 650 watt Netzteil  kaufe wird die ganze zeit 650 Watt gezogen oder wird nur so viel Strom verbraucht wie der pc auch braucht?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Soviel Strom wie verbraucht wird + Verlustleistung des Netzteils. Wenn es genau 80% Effizienz haben würde, dann würde es bei 400W Verbrauch 500W aus der Leitung ziehen. 400 = 80% von 500. Glaube ist so richtig. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt so viel wie gebraucht wird an deinen Verbrauchern an. Aus der Dose selbst zieht es jedoch mehr.
Wenn 400 W gebraucht werden und das NT 80% Effizienz hat, muss es eben 500W aus der Dose ziehen.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Hätte mal eine Frage, ich habe ein Fernseher und möchte genau mein MacBook Pro daran anschließen um z.B. darüber Filme zu schauen.

Der Anschluss vom Fernseher den ich gefunden habe war ein VGA, wie in diesem Beispiel Bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links wo PC steht.

Nun wollte ich mir dafür ein Adapter holen und habe diesen hier gefunden:

http://store.apple.com/de/product/MB572Z/A...mco=MTE0MDgwOTQ

Passt der darauf?

Okay, blöde Frage, geht garnicht.. was bräuchte ich dafür?


EDIT: Ich habe hier ein Samsung Kabel mit beiden Enden ein VGA Anschluss zum reinstecken, sprich das eine Ende steck ich den Fernseher rein und das andere in diesen Apple Adapter oder?

und macht DVI oder VGA ein Unterschied oder ist das das selbe?

mfg


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

VGA = Analog und DVI = Digital wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Edit: VGA war für Bildgrößen über 1280x1024 nicht mehr wirklich geeignet. Glaube ich zumindest das es so war.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> VGA = Analog und DVI = Digital wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.




Hmm. was ist da der Unterschied, ein besseres Bild?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

VGA liefert nur Bilddaten. DVI und HDMI sind in der Lage auch Ton zu übertragen.
Und ja, wann du n VGA-Verlängerungskabel hast dann sollte das mit dem Display-Port-Adapter laufen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Bei einer Auflösung von über 1280x1024 können mit VGA Unschärfen oder andere Sachen auftreten. Bei DVI ist das Bild auch auf Hohen Auflösungen noch super :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Es ist ein Samsung 42 Zoll und hat ein VGA Anschluss.

Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mit diesem VGA Kabel über dem Apple VGA-Adapter übers MacBook Pro an dem Fernseher anschließen.


Wird es Probleme geben mit der Auflösung?


Hmm... müsste ich nochmal genauer schauen ob es auch ein DVI Anschluss hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es kommt so viel wie gebraucht wird an deinen Verbrauchern an. Aus der Dose selbst zieht es jedoch mehr.
> Wenn 400 W gebraucht werden und das NT 80% Effizienz hat, muss es eben 500W aus der Dose ziehen.


ach so alles klar. danke


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es ist ein Samsung 42 Zoll und hat ein VGA Anschluss.
> 
> Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mit diesem VGA Kabel über dem Apple VGA-Adapter übers MacBook Pro an dem Fernseher anschließen.
> 
> ...


Gibts keine Display-Port-HDMI-Adapter? Hast doch noch 3 HDMI-Ports frei. :x


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich war schneller mit dem Beispiel, warum wird Kyra zitiert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kyra, das Bild ist nicht von seinem TV, das isn Bild von einem Panasonic :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Da stellst du mir gerade Fragen Kyragan .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HDMI ist das eine bessere Auflösung usw?

Ich müsste mal genauer hinter den Fernseher schauen, hängt so dicht an der Wand :>

Falls ja, ist HDMI besser geeignet als VGA ?

Und brauchte ich dafür ein Zwischenstecker, wie für VGA, also sprich zum reinstecken ?

oder reicht dieses: http://store.apple.com/de/product/TX189ZM/...mco=MTE0MDg4MjY


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

HDMI ist besser geeignet als VGA, weil 1. bessere Bildqualität, und 2. wird der Sound mit übertragen. Oder willst du nur das Bild haben?

Und bei HDMI, kannst einfach ein normales HDMI Kabel nehmen wenn dein MacBook so einen Ausgang hat.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

VGA ist eben das analoge Signal. HDMI ist wie DVI ein digitales. HDMI ist halt der Übertragungsstandard für HD-Inhalte.
Wie Shefa oben schon geschrieben hat ist das analoge VGA-Signal ab bestimmten Auflösungen nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit. Wenn du noch nen HDMI-Port freihast und es von Apple nen passenden Adapter gibt, würd ichs so versuchen.
Nen Adapter wirst du in jedem Fall brauchen, weil Apple ja nur seinen hauseigenen DisplayPort verbaut.

Edit: http://store.apple.com/de/product/MB570Z/A...mco=MTE0MDgxMDk + http://store.apple.com/de/product/TR842ZM/...mco=MTE0MDgxOTk
Außer natürlich dein Mac hat nen HDMI-Port. Möglich wärs, aber Apple trau ich da ne Menge zu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich war schneller mit dem Beispiel, warum wird Kyra zitiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach sry ich danke auch dir! ^^ xD


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr eigentlich irgentein "downloadmanager" auf eurem Rechner? Hatte bisher immer den "Free download Manager" (google).

Gibt es da Empfehlungen oder sollte man gar keinen installieren?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab keinen, brauch sowas nicht. Ich hatte mal so eines mit nem Roten Pfeil. Flashget oder sowas.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

So ich habe eben nochmal genauer geschaut, es ist kein DVI oder HDMI Anschluss vorhanden, nur so komische rote, gelbe, blaue Anschlüsse, wie z.B. eine Konsole anschließen.

Desweiteren habe ich jetzt über ein handelsüblichen Laptop von Samsung über VGA angeschlosse und das Bild vom Laptop (Desktop) wurde gleich übernommen und sah richtig gut aus, keien verzerrten Icons oder verschobene Taskleiste, prima.

Leider war kein Video auf dem Laptop vorhanden.

Deswegen werde ich jetzt ein Adapter haben für mein MacBook Pro und es mal anschließen und über iTunes dann Transporter 3 abspielen.

Wenn das ein gutes Bild macht und ruckelfrei läuft, bin ich sehr erstaunt.

Nur eine Frage, es kann kein Ton übernommen werden über VGA, was könnte ich da machen. Müsste ich dann Boxen an mein MacBook Pro leider anschließen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu ist der Samsung Fernseher noch HD Ready :<


mfg


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Den Ton müsste dann dein MacBook liefern ja. Wenn du n Heimkinosystem oder sonstige 5.1-Systeme an deinem Fernseher laufen hast würde ich direkt den DVI-Adapter mit nem DVI-to-HDMI-Kabel kaufen statt dem VGA-Teil mit VGA-Verlängerung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Den Ton müsste dann dein MacBook liefern ja. Wenn du n Heimkinosystem oder sonstige 5.1-Systeme an deinem Fernseher laufen hast würde ich direkt den DVI-Adapter mit nem DVI-to-HDMI-Kabel kaufen statt dem VGA-Teil mit VGA-Verlängerung.




Ja, aber der Fernseher hat kein DVI oder HDMI Anschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ich verstehe gerade was falsch.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Ein HD-Ready LCD TV ohne HDMI Port? Wasn das für ne Kiste? O_o
Dann bleibt dir wohl nur der Griff zum VGA-Kabel.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-32-71-32-Zoll...r/dp/B000I6F3G2

Das ist der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Du könntest natürlich den Sound mit nem Extrakabel zum Fernseher befördern. Was hat denn dein MacBook für Anschlüsse? Normalerweise nutzt man dafür Cinch.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Produktbeschreibugn durchlese steht da HDMI

Der HD-Ready LCD-Fernseher verfügt über eine dynamische Kontrastrate von 5.000:1, einem digitalen Bildeingang (HDMI mit HDCP) und einer dual 10-bit Videoverarbeitung. Ebenso besitzt er einen Spiele-Modus, DNIe, eine automatische Helligkeitseinstellung und verborgene Lautsprecher.

War ich nur blind oder seh ich das wirklich net am Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/TVHe...=specifications


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Rückseite? Linke und rechte Seite geschaut?
Nen HDMI-Port hat der auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

So, eben in der Produktbeschreibung nachgeschau tbei Anschlüssen und ja er hat ein HDMI Anschluss, anscheind hat da etwas schon dringesteckt, Boxen oder so.

Wie auch immer.

Was brauche ich jetzt dafür und mein Bild vom Laptop, sprich der Desktop usw. auf den Bildschirm krieg, über dieses Kabel: http://store.apple.com/de/product/TX189ZM/...mco=MTE0MDg4MjY

Damit ist das Bild und Sound in einem oder, bzw. brauche ich dann noch ein Zwischenstecker wie bei VGA oder reicht nur dieses?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte allen dir mir geholfen haben DANKEN, mein System ist nun fertig wird morgen beim freund bestellt. (wegen 10% Rappt bei Brack.ch) das Gehäuse hab ich bei einen anderen Anbieter gefunden wo es nur 6 FR teuer ist.

System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GrafikKarte ist nicht drin weil die so oder so nicht verfügbar ist... muss halt meine Geforce 8800GTS noch halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse: wo ich ein *Dickes Danke schöne an Shefanix geben möchte der mir beim Gehäuse sehr hilfreich war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das neue Jahr kann kommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Dezember 2009)

Oder fehlt mir sowas noch:

http://store.apple.com/de/product/TR837ZM/...mco=MTE0MDgzOTA

?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So, eben in der Produktbeschreibung nachgeschau tbei Anschlüssen und ja er hat ein HDMI Anschluss, anscheind hat da etwas schon dringesteckt, Boxen oder so.
> 
> Wie auch immer.
> 
> ...


Wenn dieses Mini-DVI der DisplayPort von Apple ist geht das wohl. Dann eben mit nem HDMI-Verlängerungskabel. Bei Apples Anschlussgeschichten seh ich ehrlich gesagt ab und an nicht durch. Wenn der DisplayPort doch mal wieder was anderes sein sollte, nimm den DisplayPort-DVI-Adapter und dazu nen DVI-HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Also das hier: http://store.apple.com/de/product/TR842ZM/A?mco=MTM5MDg0MjA

und

http://store.apple.com/de/product/MB570Z/A...mco=MTE0MDgxMDk

oder muss das DVI auf HDMI heißen und nichts anders rum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

DVI auf HDMI. Wenns das net gibt ists egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Also dieses hier: http://store.apple.com/de/product/TR842ZM/A?mco=MTM5MDg0MjA

Ist doch lierumlarum wie das heißt oda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Sollte es, ja.

Edit: btw du hattest doch mal nach nem Mauspad gesucht oder?`
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=675277
Schau dort mal rein, da sind ne Menge Pads aufgelistet. Vllt. sagt dir ja dort eins zu.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Frag mich grad nur ob das nen Unterschied macht ob es DVI auf HDMI Kabel heißt oder HDMI auf DVI   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Irgentwie komme ich mit dem blöden ATI Center nicht klar... manchmal habe ich die Option die Farbtiefe auf dem Desktop einzustellen und manchmal nicht. 

Das ist ziemlich nervig :X


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Treiber schreiben konnte ATi noch nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauch Lösungen


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

9. 4000 DPI < zumindest hoffe ich, dass das gemeint ist O_o
10. Sumo


----------



## Shefanix (31. Dezember 2009)

Cool, fehlen ja nurnoch 8 ;D


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Besser als nix!


----------



## Shefanix (31. Dezember 2009)

Aber schlechter als Alles!

Darum gehts: http://www.mindfactory.de/microsites.php/m...nspiel_Gigabyte
Könnt ich wohl gebrauchen 

Edit: WTF?! Da is ja ein 800W-Netzteil drin oO?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Und ne 9800GT. :x


----------



## Shefanix (31. Dezember 2009)

Joa, irgendwie eine komische Zusammenstellung. Ich würde warscheinlich alles bis auf RAM, Mainboard und CPU verticken. Eventuell würde ich noch die Festplatte behalten.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich liebe meinen Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Athlon 5800+ gegen 940er getauscht und Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laufe in Dalaran auf Ultra mit stolzen 40 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (na gut, 1280x1024)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiss aber nicht ob es erlaubt ist einen Pc zu Heiraten.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eigentlich schon, ein Chinese hat von der Nintendo DS mit dem Touchscreen die Frau bei einem Spiel geheirtet, sozusagen den Computer^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Die Chinesen halt.... alles verrückte. xD


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich kriege echt noch die Krise , das ist so umständlich von MacBook Pro Video und Audio auf den LCD Fernseher zuübertragen, es gibt 50 Millionen Kabel im Internet und alles verschiedene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich sage nur Apple....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mass effect 2 kommt ja bald... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 kommt Anfang März!


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss mir das hier kaufen: http://www.kanexlive.com/products/item.aspx?id=3323

+ ein HDMI Kabel


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Das Apple Ding DisplayPort->DVI ist doch viel billiger? Mit nem DVI-HDMI-Kabel sollte das doch auch klappen. DVI und HDMI sind beides digitale Signale. An der Qualität ändert sich da nix.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Dezember 2009)

So, ich wünsch euch allen schonmal 'nen guten Rutsch, ich bin jetzt mal weg. Schön Party und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Jo, guten Rutsch. Bei mir gehts erst später los.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja Krygan es wird aber kein Sound übertragen vom MacBook Pro Minidisplay Port, das geht nicht, wieso auch immer, Apple halt.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

wtf...

Apple... :x


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Könntest du mir vielleicht ein HDMI Kabel empfehlen?


----------



## Palalala (31. Dezember 2009)

EWie kann man den Cache Ordner von NpcScan.Overlay löschen/leeren?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Mit Kabelherstellern kenn ich mich nicht grade aus. Ich würde einfach darauf achten, dass die Länge ausreichend ist und das Kabel nach Möglichkeit goldene Kontakte besitzt. Das ist absolut kein Muss, jedoch haben vergoldete Kontakte bessere Eigenschaften in Bezug auf Leitung und Langlebigkeit. Am Ende wohl nur marginal, aber das beste ist ja bekanntlich grade gut genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Belkin-Kabel ausm Apple-Shop sah ganz gut aus. Vllt. kriegst du das woanders billiger oder so.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2009)

So, ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagtmal, habt ihr Avatar schon gesehen? Ich hab den gestern in 3D gesehen und bin verdammt beeindruckt... für mich einer der besten Filme des Jahres.

Und japp, Belkin ist zu empfehlen, auch wenns ein bisschen teurer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Belkin-HDMI-Kabel-1-2...7566&sr=1-8

Ist irgendwiet eurer, weil ich wollte über Amazon auch das: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002...=A1YJU9RIMEUNF2 mit bestellen, gibts irgenwdei nen billigeres HDMI Kabel und trotzdem gut? :/


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Große Unterschiede wirste auch zu nem Billigkabel net bemerken. Was du eventuell spüren wirst ist, wie lange das Kabel hält. Billigzeugs hat die Angewohnheit recht schnell an Kabelbrüchen zu krepieren.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2009)

Die von Amazon selbst sollen auch ganz gut sein : http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-2-fache-...7768&sr=8-4


----------



## Wagga (31. Dezember 2009)

Die Amazon Basic-Kabel sind günstiger.
Die müssten doch auch reihen, oder?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=sr_tref...;rnid=366271011


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Denk schon, dass die reichen. Wie gesagt in der Qualität des Bildes machts keinen Unterschied. Ist nur ne Sache der Langlebigkeit und der Robustheit.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-4-fache-...8994&sr=1-2

Dann werde ich dieses hier noch dazu  nehmen, danke Euch.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2009)

> Wie gesagt in der Qualität des Bildes machts keinen Unterschied


Da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, für gewöhnlich sind die einzelnen Kabelstränge in den teureren Kabeln besser voneinander abgeschirmt und sind daher evtl. weniger Anfällig für Bildstörungen... wobei man das für nicht wirklich merken sollte. 
Ich hatte aber auch schonmal ein HDMI Kabel aus dem Baumarkt, bei dem kamen schöne rote Striche ins Bild wenn es auf dem Reciever lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Amazonkabel ist sicher absolut ausreichend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Wollte euch noch mal danken... der Pc ist bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wünsche euch guten Rutsch....


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön, dir (euch) auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ich bekomme beim starten von Crysis immer die Meldung "d3dx10_34.dll fehlt". Habe die dll dann geladen und in den System32 Ordner gepackt. Brachte leider nichts, außer dass die Fehlermeldung nun anders aussieht.

Habe das Spiel nicht installier, sondern nur kopiert. Von Vista auf XP ging das Problemlos aber nun von XP auf Winows 7 (64bit, vorherige OS waren 32). Jemand ne Ahnung was da fehlt? Muss ich nen registry Eintrag erstellen?


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2009)

_Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch.. :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (31. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Dankeschön, dir (euch) auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DirectX10 installiert?


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2009)

Japp, guten Rutsch allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bräcuhte mal ein Tipp, wie ich mein Internet richtig zu laggen krieg.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Windows 7 liefert doch DX11. Muss ich da noch DX10 installieren...?



Soramac schrieb:


> Ich bräcuhte mal ein Tipp, wie ich mein Internet richtig zu laggen krieg.



Mach downloads an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja, mach ich grad, wieder aber irgendwie weiß auch net...


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Warum willst du es überhaupt zum laggen bringen?


----------



## Xerivor (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ich musste kein DX10 zusätzlich installieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (31. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Dankeschön, dir (euch) auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du musst halt jede Datei die fehlt runterladen und in den Ordner kopieren, oder das Spiel installieren ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Die fehlende Datei habe ich ja nun in den Ordner kopiert nur will er sie nicht aktzeptieren. Oder wo sollte die sonst hin außer in System32? Und die CD von Crysis habe ich nicht mehr. Die war damals von meinem Vater ausgeliehen. :X


----------



## Rethelion (31. Dezember 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Die fehlende Datei habe ich ja nun in den Ordner kopiert nur will er sie nicht aktzeptieren. Oder wo sollte die sonst hin außer in System32? Und die CD von Crysis habe ich nicht mehr. Die war damals von meinem Vater ausgeliehen. :X


Kopier sie in den Game-Ordner, bzw. den Ordner wo die Exe liegt


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Dezember 2009)

Warum ist mir das nicht selbts aufgefallen bei den vielen .dll Dateien im Crysis Ordner. :-/ Danke Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun fehlt zwar eine weiter dll aber da kümmere ich mich morgen drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nächstes Jahr ihr lieben!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues jahr euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Januar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Frohes neues jahr euch allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wünsch ich euch auch, feiert nicht zu dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (1. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar ungesichertes WLAN gefunden... :-D iPod ftw. Frohes Neues euch allen :-D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und nen guten Rutsch!


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ bin gestern um 02:30 35 Minuten nach hause gelatscht... und vor 10 Minuten wieder aufgestanden. xD 

ach war das geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der PC sollte etwa Dienstag bei mir ankommen. Ich mache auch fleißig Fotos!


----------



## Rethelion (1. Januar 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Wunderbar ungesichertes WLAN gefunden... :-D iPod ftw. Frohes Neues euch allen :-D



Wie ich gesehen habe ist es fast egal ob man gesichert oder ungesichert hat, mit der richtigen Rechenpower ist alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> der PC sollte etwa Dienstag bei mir ankommen. Ich mache auch fleißig Fotos!


Für welches Gehäuse hast dich jetzt entschieden?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Januar 2010)

Das Twelve Hundred war gestern wieder verfügbar also hab ich das genommen.


----------



## Niranda (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues euch =)


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Januar 2010)

Danke, dir auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (1. Januar 2010)

Huhu!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ich habe vor, mir den EKL Brocken für meinen i5-750 zu kaufen. Findet ihr, das ist eine gute Wahl oder eher nicht? Dazu wollte ich die Arctic Cooling MX-3 kaufen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Januar 2010)

Mir wurd gerade nen Link geschickt und das klingt so geil ;/

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x91ydy_dr...r-fe_shortfilms

von 5:00 bis 5:10





Btw, mal ne kleine Frage.

Ein Freund hat sich Win 7 Ultimate in einem nahe liegendem Laden (orginalverpackt) gekauft.  Dannach hab ich ihm seine Festplatte formatiert & Win7 aufgespielt.

Aus irgendeinen Grund kommt manchmal jedoch eine Fehlermeldung, in der vorkommt,dass Windows einen illegalen Prozzes durchführt (jedoch auf englisch).

Verwunderte mich ein wenig. Wird damit gemeint das Win7 angeblich illegal sei, oder das ein anderes Progamm illegal läuft?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Gesundes Neues!


----------



## Caramon (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues euch allen!


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2010)

_Danke & euch auch :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Huhu!
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ich habe vor, mir den EKL Brocken für meinen i5-750 zu kaufen. Findet ihr, das ist eine gute Wahl oder eher nicht? Dazu wollte ich die Arctic Cooling MX-3 kaufen. Gibt es da irgendwelche Einwände?



Japp, da hab ich einen Einwand. Der Brocken ist super, aber von der MX-3 würde ich die Finger lassen. Die ist kaum besser aber deutlich teurer als die MX-2. Wenn es schon eine so teure Paste sein soll würde ich die Prolimatech PK-1 kaufen.


Von mir natürlich auch noch ein gutes, neues Jahr 2010 an alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2010)

Gutes neues Jahr auch noch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Januar 2010)

Schon selbst fast vergessen ;/


Guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (1. Januar 2010)

Guten Rutsch auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sagt mal, lohnt sich DX11 jetzt schon, oder kann man da auch noch warten sich ne DX11 Karte zu holen? Ich spiele eh nur WoW momentan an PC und ab und zu mal ein Ego Shooter oder Strategie Spiel aufm Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Würd mich nur ne Menge Geld bei meinem neuen Rechner sparen, wenn ich mir für ein Jahr erstmal noch ne 4890 oderso hole.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Januar 2010)

ATI wird langsam echt nervig. :X

In WoW bekomme ich massive FPS Einbrüche wenn ich durch Waldgebiete wie den heulenden Fjord und sogar durch die Wälder von Terrokar fliege. :X Vorher mit dem ASRock Board, Athlon 5800+ und Vista/XP gings ohne Problem.. nun mit Foxconn Board, II X4 940er und Windows 7 etwas dramatisch.
Grafikkarte ist eine 4850. 

Liegt das wohl an Treiberproblemen?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

So, frohes Neues euch allen erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab vielleicht mal Kopfschmerzen :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab vielleicht mal Kopfschmerzen :/


und ich bin so müde.... :/


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

ha! ich hab beides! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Müde bin ich nicht mehr. War um 13Uhr zu Hause und hab bis kurz nach 7 grade gepennt. Jetzt wird gleich erstmal MW2 genossen


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Ich war gegen 4 Uhr morgens zu Hause. Dachte eigentlich ich kann mir noch ne hübsche mitnehmen, aber die is dann inner Bahn eingepennt... da war mir klar, dass nix mehr läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenigstens gabs gut was zu trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste gegen Kater is eh dort weitermachen wo man aufgehört hat!


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Warum wart ihr alle schon so früh wieder zu Hause? 4 Uhr waren wir noch richtig dabei.

ich mach nicht da weiter wo ich aufgehört hab, bin kein Trinker *hust*


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Weil wir später inne Stadt gefahren sind und in nen Biergarten. Irgenwann wars sich mehr oder weniger am Auflösen und da wir irgendwie wieder heim mussten und die Bahnen um die Uhrzeit alle 30min fahren ist heimkommen da so ne Sache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist man ja Gentleman und begleitet die Damen... *hust*


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ha! ich hab beides!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dito...obwohl ich eigentlich gar nicht mal so viel getrunken hab und bis fast 4 (am Nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gepennt hab : /


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Außerdem ist man ja Gentleman und begleitet die Damen... *hust*




Eben darum gings mir auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kennt jemand ein Hack'n'Slay mit Ko-Op/Multiplayer? Torchlight ist ja ganz gut, aber auf Dauer und allein langweilig.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Diablo II ?


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

hab ich auch schon gedacht, hab ich aber schon zu lange gespielt. Ich such auch eher etwas neueres, man will ja schließlich kein Augenleiden bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taugt der Koop von Sacred2?


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2010)

Hm.. Finde ich den Button um HD-Serien in SD runterzuladen bei iTunes nicht oder gibt es den nicht? Laut iTunes ist der 'unten rechts', aber da ist eigentlich nur der Button um den Store zu wechseln...

Edit : Ok, gefunden. Links in der Mitte war der Button....


----------



## NgP.Brot (1. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Hack'n'Slay mit Ko-Op/Multiplayer? Torchlight ist ja ganz gut, aber auf Dauer und allein langweilig.



Dungeon Siege 2


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit Grafikkarten-OC? Ich hab vor meiner 8800GT bisschen Dampf unterm Hintern zu machen. Kühl ist sie dank dem Setsugen ja nun, selbst unter Furmark. Sprich, ich hätte da nen Spielraum nach oben um n bisschen an der Taktschraube zu ziehen.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Bei Grafikkarten würde ich da schon ein bisschen beim OC aufpassen. Da ist das alles nicht ganz so einfach wie beim OC'n von CPU's.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Deswegen frag ich ja, weil mir kleine Guides fürn RivaTuner nicht wirklich ausreichen. Das Prinzip die Clocks zu erhöhen und dann auf Stabilität zu testen ist ja am Ende das gleiche. Was mir auch bewusst ist, ist falls ich Spannung hinzugeben müsste ich wohl das BIOS der Karte flashen müsste und ich mir zweitens nicht sicher bin a) wie weit kann ich gehen(Temperaturen unter Last, Taktraten und Spannungen und b)was für sonstige Besonderheiten es zu beachten gilt.
Und ja mir ist bewusst, dass Grafikkarten was Taktraten angeht sensibler als CPUs sind.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

prinzipiell halte ich von GPU-OC wenig. Es bringt erheblich weniger Mehrleistung im Bezug zum Takt als bei einer CPU, da die Bauteile (Shader, Speicheranbindung etc) viel entscheidender sind. Und wenn es 10-15% Mehrleistung sind - lohnt das wirklich, die Karte so zu quälen?

Ansonsten ists nicht schwer. Wie du schon gesagt hast, Takt anheben und auf Stabilität prüfen. Bios kannst du mit NiBiTor editieren und flashen.

Bei der GPU würde ich bis maximal 100°C gehen, die SpaWas/Mosfets halten 120°C aus.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Naja die Karte lief früher im idle bei ~56°C GPU-Temp und unter Last(2h MW2, Furmark hab ich net getestet) bei max ~78°C. Heute erreiche ich unter Furmark im XtremeBurning Mode nach 10min meine alte idle-Temperatur. :x

Generell würde ichs über RivaTuner so einstellen, dass im 2D-Betrieb die Clocks auf ein Minimum(~200/200 GPU/Shader) runtergehen, bei ~15% Fanspeed und unter 3D halt auf den OC-Wert bei ~30% Fanspeed maximal. Durch den 120er im Setsugen bleibt die Karte mit normalen Speccs im Furmark bei unter 60°C. Wie sich das auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt ist ne andere Frage, ne Weile muss die 8800GT noch mitmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SpaWa-Kühlung ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, weil die bei der 8800GT um die GPU positioniert und bei meiner Karte unter fest verschraubten Passivkühlern aus Kupfer liegen und so halt passenderweise vom Lüfter mitgekühlt werden.
Erstmal kundig machen, was der G92 so mitmacht bzw. was empfehlenswert wäre für den 24/7 Betrieb.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Was mich stört, ist das man nicht in 1MHz-Schritten nach oben gehen kann. Bei der Serie gehen ja nur 27/25MHz-Schritte. Ich hatte meine 9800GT mal auf 750/1900/1000, aber hab eigentlich garkeinen Unterschied gemerkt und deshalb wieder zurückgetaktet. Da OC ich doch lieber meine CPU, das macht mehr Spaß :>


----------



## Mondryx (1. Januar 2010)

*freu* 01.01.2010 und ich hab mir meine neue Hardware bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dumm nur das der von mir auserwählte CPU Kühler erst ab dem 08.01. lieferbar ist. Ist das einzige was mir dann noch fehlt >.<


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Januar 2010)

also ich hatte heut morgen keinen kater, hatte irgendwie 6bier oderso..... meine schwester meinte kriegt man erst wenn man älter ist  x3 da hab ich ja noch zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 je nachdem wie man älter definiert


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Von 6 Bier nen Kater wäre auch schon schwach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nich gezählt, hatte am Ende eh mehr Kurze als Bier... :x


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Januar 2010)

vll waren es auch mehr bier, waren ja 14 von den mixbier dingern, und die haben ja immer unterschiedlich von 40-80% bieranteil xD
war schon lustig, hab aber noch knaller übrig xD

da kommt die Mafia http://german-bash.org/257276 xD


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Mix... geh weg! Lern erstmal wie man richtiges Bier trinkt. :x


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

Kurze Frage, gibt es noch irgendeinen Mediaplayer mit dem ich für Alben Informationen runterladen kann und der die automatisch anhängt und auch die Dateinamen ändert so wieder WMP?


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Januar 2010)

xD, schaut mal was die leute auf der Microsoft Pressekonferenz für Laptops nutzen http://www.giga.de/news/00150508-mindfuck-...y/image_26.html


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

Selor Kiith das kann doch beinahe jeder. Winamp, Media Player, iTunes sind nur mal eben die 3 Großen die das können.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

Mhm... okay... dann bin ich nur zu doof dafür Winamp zu bedienen...


----------



## Knölle1 (1. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der HD 5770?

Im Vergleich zur 5850 ist sie ja, schätze ich, nichts..

Aber ich hab mir die 5850 reserviert, und die braucht noch 2-3 Wochen...und ich bin so ungeduldig...XD


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Die 5770 ist keine schlechte Karte, aber warte trotzdem lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Selor Kilith Wenns keine ID3-Tags gibt, gibts auch nix was die Player auslesen können. Was anderes machen die auch nicht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Januar 2010)

ist halt ein stück langsamer als ne 4890, direct x 11 unterstützt eh noch kein spiel, ich würd auf die 5850 warten aber musste selbst wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte auch bis die 5850 wieder verfügbar sind


----------



## Breakyou (1. Januar 2010)

ich hab ein kleines Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich hab mal aus langeweile ein Mw2 Video zusammengeschnitten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuo9qinRjZI
Jetzt ist die Qualität aber fürn arsch wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nur auf youtube. Ich hab Sony Vegas 9.0 Pro benutzt und als .avi datei gespeichert.
Wenn ich das Video mit dem Media Player starte hat es eine viel bessere Qualität.
Liegt es an dem Format oder an Youtube?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Youtube reduziert automatisch die Qualität. Ist auch ganz logisch, will nicht wissen wie lange n Video buffert wenn du da ne 1GB avi hochlädtst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

JETZT weiß ich wieder, warum ich keine Shooter mag.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Januar 2010)

und wie kriegt man eine  bessere Qualität hin?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

Mal ehrlich, wo bei Winamp gibt es den button "Albuminformationen aus dem Internet herunterladen"?
Ich finde da absolut nichts...

Ich würds ja mitn WMP machen aber der spackt hier bei mir irgendwie total herum und macht absolut garnichts egal was ich versuche zu ändern...


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

schau mal hier: http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/...12&hl=de-DE


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Und warum magst du keine Shooter, Asoriel?


----------



## Rethelion (1. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich...ich hab WoW zum laufen bekommen...
Auf niedrigsten Details im Brachland mit 71fps...

Und das auf meinem Notebook unter Linux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Januar 2010)

Das kann ich leider nicht sagen. :/ WoW läuft bei mir seit gestern mit neuem Prozzi und OS... alles im allen ganz toll mit 30 - 40 fps in Dala. Nur bei Zaubereffekten und beim Flug durch Wäldern hackt alles rum bei mehr als 2x AA. Vorher gabs keine Probleme. Kann das am ATI Treiber liegen?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Der Catalyst 9.12 hat nen Hotfix bekommen. Haste den schon drauf?


----------



## Rethelion (1. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider nicht sagen. :/ WoW läuft bei mir seit gestern mit neuem Prozzi und OS... alles im allen ganz toll mit 30 - 40 fps in Dala. Nur bei Zaubereffekten und beim Flug durch Wäldern hackt alles rum bei mehr als 2x AA. Vorher gabs keine Probleme. Kann das am ATI Treiber liegen?



Bis Dala komm ich leider mit einem Testaccount nicht, aber mit dem PC aus meiner Signatur kann ich wenigstens in OG konstant mit 60fps rumlaufen; Vsync aktiviert


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Januar 2010)

Wann denn, Kyragan? Habe heut schon 2x komplett neuinstalliert.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Angeblich kurz nachdem der Treiber released wurde.
Und sag einfach Kyra, das unkomplizierter. ;D


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Januar 2010)

Na dann wird es wohl nichts bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird Zeit dass die neuen NVidia Karten rauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ups, da hab ich mich sogar verschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh garnicht warum sich immer alle so sehr auf die neuen Karten von nVidia verlassen. Es ist grad so, als ob ATI einfach ignoriert wird... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Die neuen ATi-Karten sind halt schon Bombe, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen: Im Treiber schreiben war Nvidia immer besser. :x


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, da stimm ich auch zu. Obwohl ATI mittlerweile auch ganz gute Treiber bereit stellt.

Trotzdem versteh ich das irgendwie nicht, gebt AMD/ATI halt eine Chance! 

PS: Nein, kein Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die neuen ATi-Karten sind halt schon Bombe, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen: Im Treiber schreiben war Nvidia immer besser. :x



Der Treiber kann noch so gut sein, aber wenn sie keine Karten rausbringen hilft der einem auch nichts^^


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Januar 2010)

Ich selbst habe bisher auch nur von anderen gehört, dass sie masive Probleme mit ATI Treibern haben. Nun habe ich sie selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte mir ja im Februar sonst eine 5850 holen. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja neues zu den Nvidia Karten.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Das letzte was ich zu den nvidia Karten gelesen habe ist, dass diese erst im März auf den Markt kommen, die High-End Karten sogar erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Die ersten Karten die erscheinen sind IMMER die High-End-Modelle.
Ich bin gespannt, obs was neues über Fermi auf der CES (7.1.-11.1) in Las Vegas gibt. Vllt. gibts endlich mal aktuelle und vor allem offizielle Benchmarks oder feste Spezifikationen.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Januar 2010)

Wo kann ich den ältere Treiber für die 4850 laden? (Windows 7 - 64Bit). Wenn man über die AMD Seite geht bekommen man immer den 9.12 ?

Denn das scheint bei mir definitiv ein Treiberproblem zu sein. (oder Windows 7, was ich bezweifle) Denn diese Einbrüche entstehen bei WoW, Crysis und MW2.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

PCGamesHardware wäre eine Lösung.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Januar 2010)

Ah, dankeschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Puh, seit 1Uhr schon wieder auf Bash.org am Lesen. Ich glaub ich sollte solangsam mal ein Nickerchen machen... ^^

Jemand eigentlich eine Idee, ob Gehäuse, Mainboard und so weiter, die Schwarz sind, anfälliger für Sonnenlicht sind? Also wenn da die Sonne drauf scheint, das die schneller heiß werden, als wenn ich zum Beispiel ein weißes Mainboard (hätte ich wirklich gern ) oder Gehäuse hätte? Würd mich einfach mal so interessieren, weil dann hätte es wirklich immense Vorteile ein Kellerkind zu werden, weil ja dann kein Sonnenlicht auch nur in meine Nähe kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jemand eigentlich eine Idee, ob Gehäuse, Mainboard und so weiter, die Schwarz sind, anfälliger für Sonnenlicht sind? Also wenn da die Sonne drauf scheint, das die schneller heiß werden, als wenn ich zum Beispiel ein weißes Mainboard (hätte ich wirklich gern ) oder Gehäuse hätte? Würd mich einfach mal so interessieren, weil dann hätte es wirklich immense Vorteile ein Kellerkind zu werden, weil ja dann kein Sonnenlicht auch nur in meine Nähe kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar hat das Auswirkungen auf die Geschwindkeit, in der dein Gehäuse von der Sonne erhitzt wird. Entscheidend hierfür ist der Albedo deines Gehäuses, also wie stark dein Gehäuse das Sonnenlicht absorbiert. 
Kennst doch bestimmt das Beispiel mit Schnee auf einer schwarzen und weißen Pappe unter Sonneneinstrahlung. Auf der schwarzen Pappe schmilzt der Schnee um ein vielfaches schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein dunkles Gehäuse hitzt sich also schneller auf, als ein silbernes zum Beispiel.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Hmm, gut zu wissen. Albedo... komisches Wort. Und das Beispiel mit der Pappe ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt aber auch mal Schlafen. Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Silbernes Gehäuse... Pfui!


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2010)

> Puh, seit 1Uhr schon wieder auf Bash.org am Lesen. Ich glaub ich sollte solangsam mal ein Nickerchen machen... ^^


Hab ich vorhin auch ne Stunde gemacht... einfach immer wieder genial. Vor allem das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum schwarzen Gehäuse : zumindest mein aktuelles schwarzes Gehäuse wird aussen kein Stück warm, auch wenn es direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt ist (stand ne zeitlang auf dem Schreibtisch, aktuell stehts drunter), aber Alu wird einfach nicht so leicht warm. Ich denke aber auch nicht dass das allgemein großartig was ausmacht, aber ein weisses Mainboard hätte durchaus seinen Reiz, stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die 3 hier gut:

http://bash.org/?642195
http://bash.org/?868223
http://bash.org/?80331

Jetzt aber wirklich schlafen


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Bin bei der Erwärmung auch nur von der Farbe ausgegangen, und was ich im Geo Unterricht gelernt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wie sich das Material darauf ausschlägt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2010)

Achso, bash.org... ich hab germanbash gelesen, aber bash.org wäre auch mal wieder ne gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die 3 sind wirklich genial ^^

Gute Nacht, ich geh auch langsam mal schlafen.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die ersten Karten die erscheinen sind IMMER die High-End-Modelle.
> Ich bin gespannt, obs was neues über Fermi auf der CES (7.1.-11.1) in Las Vegas gibt. Vllt. gibts endlich mal aktuelle und vor allem offizielle Benchmarks oder feste Spezifikationen.


Vll zeigen  ja wieder eine leere Karte ohne Chips, Lötstellen, etc^^


----------



## Independent (2. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich hab hier nen Rechner mit Asus P5N73-Board und bei dem läuft das Netzteil nach ausschalten weiter Oo. 
Habt ihr`n Plan? Der Rechner fährt ganz normal runter. Es ist definitiv alles aus, bis auf das NT. Es kühlt nich nach, nein, es läuft ohne Ende.
Problem besteht erst seit Windoof7 druff is.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Vll zeigen  ja wieder eine leere Karte ohne Chips, Lötstellen, etc^^


oder man bekommt so eine wenn man sie bestellt.... 


dann steht drauf. "SRY Fermi Coming 2012"


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> oder man bekommt so eine wenn man sie bestellt....
> 
> 
> dann steht drauf. "SRY Fermi Coming 2012"



Das wäre es; damit Nvidia wenigstens irgendwas verkauft, veröffentlichen sie die leeren PCBs samt Kühler und verkaufen das ganzen dann als Fermi-Reservierung^^


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Januar 2010)

Wasn los hier, niemand da heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gerade mal nen Ping Test unter "cmd" gemacht.. 

Min. 61ms Maximum:132ms Mittelwert: 86ms

Das war unter Vista/XP immer viel niedriger. 

Jemand ne Ahnung, ob ich da irgentne Einstellung vergessen habe?


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2010)

_Und wie gehts euch so? Wie ist das Wetter bei euch? Hier is irgendwie komisches Wetter..scheint nur die Sonne..-_-_


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und wie gehts euch so? Wie ist das Wetter bei euch? Hier is irgendwie komisches Wetter..scheint nur die Sonne..-_-_



Bei uns schneits schon den ganzen Tag; find ich richtig doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Schnee, Schnee, Schnee...
kann dir gern paar Tonnen davon rüberschicken. Ich brauch das Zeugs net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Mir gehts: Scheiße
Wetter: Keine Ahnung, zu dunkel + Jalousinen (wird das so geschrieben?) sind unten.

Und wie gehts dir?


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

teils wolkig, teils klar... bei kühlen minus neun grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schnee verfliegt schon seit einer weile


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2010)

_Die Tage bevor ich hergefahren bin war in Berlin halbwegs schönes Wetter..ich dachte hier liegt schön Schnee ect..Pustekuchen.. :X
_



Shefanix schrieb:


> Mir gehts: Scheiße



_Hm..? :<_


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mir gehts: Scheiße


Hat da wer Nachwirkungen von nem Abend an dem er sich übernommen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hat heut die Sonne geschienen aber geschnien hat es trotzdem... also gar nicht mal so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Sonne in Kombination mit 20°C Außentemperatur... das würd ich jetz nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Nachwirkungen von 'ner Allergie. Da wo ich Silvester war, hatten die eine Fußbodenheizung, und ich bin halt allergisch gegen Staub. Ist grad net so toll :>


----------



## Nebola (2. Januar 2010)

> Sehr geehrter Herr Nebola,
> 
> aktuell fehlt die XFX HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT ein Liefertermin liegt uns nicht vor.



Schreikrampf inc.!!!!!


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Kann dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Schreikrampf inc.!!!!!



Kannst es ja mal hier mit Nachnahme probieren, Preis ist grenzwertig, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kann dauern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt ? warte doch erst 3,5 Wochen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> Kannst es ja mal hier mit Nachnahme probieren, Preis ist grenzwertig, aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du Nachnahme Bezahlung meinst, das habe ich bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich muss wenigstens nen Termin wissen, damit ich das Geld hierhabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn du Nachnahme Bezahlung meinst, das habe ich bereits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei DHL Boten kannste auch mit Karte zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Echt ? warte doch erst 3,5 Wochen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt Leute die haben Anfang Oktober ne 5870/5850 bestellt und warten immer noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die haben Anfang Oktober ne 5870/5850 bestellt und warten immer noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die werden ihre Karten auch als letztes bekommen, da sie noch zu den besten Preisen bestellt haben.
Ich denke mal viele Shops bauen jetzt darauf, dass die Erstbesteller ungeduldig werden und stornieren.

EDIT: Btw. hat jemand Lust Killzone2 für die PS3 gegen das neue Call of Duty zu tauschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

EDIT: Btw. hat jemand Lust Killzone2 für die PS3 gegen das neue Call of Duty zu tauschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]
nö wer will denn schon cod 6 hergeben?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> EDIT: Btw. hat jemand Lust Killzone2 für die PS3 gegen das neue Call of Duty zu tauschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ab 18 Titel zum Tausch/Kauf/Verkauf anbieten ist in einem Forum ohne ab 18 Marktplatz verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab wegen sowas in nem PS3 Forum schon ne Verwarnung bekommen^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

mit was verstreicht ihr die WLP? ich hab es immer mit einer Karte verstrichen.... interessiert mich sehr, hatten das thema mit einem Freund heute, er meinte er hat gehört das es Leute mit dem finger verstreichen... oder halt mit so Gummi Handschuhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte sie leicht mit der Tube verstichen in der die Paste drauf war, ohne Gewalt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2010)

Gar nicht. Einfach einen Klecks in die Mitte von der CPU und dann Kühler drauf :>


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> mit was verstreicht ihr die WLP? ich hab es immer mit einer Karte verstrichen.... interessiert mich sehr, hatten das thema mit einem Freund heute, er meinte er hat gehört das es Leute mit dem finger verstreichen... oder halt mit so Gummi Handschuhe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normal hau ich nur nen Klecks in die Mitte und der Druck vom Kühler erledigt den Rest; aber bei meiner Grafikkarte hab ich alles schön mit einer Kreditkarte verteilt, da wollte ich doch nicht riskieren, dass Teile der Chips ohne WLP bleiben oder die WLP rausgedrückt wird.



Mondryx schrieb:


> Ab 18 Titel zum Tausch/Kauf/Verkauf anbieten ist in einem Forum ohne ab 18 Marktplatz verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut ich ändere das eben^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Einfach einen Klecks in die Mitte von der CPU und dann Kühler drauf :>


Genau so!


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Meine WLP von Revoltec ist ein Gläschen mit Pinsel. Auftragen kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

O.o ^^ bin ich noch so altmodisch... ? ^^ scheint mir neu zu sein, das alle nur noch Klecks drauf machen, und kühler drauf. Sonst hab ich sie immer so verstrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das bild ist nicht von mir)


----------



## Knölle1 (2. Januar 2010)

Mal so ne gewissensfrage...

Ich habe mir eine HD 5850 bestellt...der Verkäufer meinte, es dauere 2-3 Wochen bis sie da ist!
Kostet bei dem Verkäufer 290€!

Jetzt habe ich dieselbe Karte bei einem anderen Verkäufer, der sie auf Lager hat, um 309€ entdeckt..

Findet ihr, ich sollte die Zeit warten, oder soll ich auf die 19€ schei*****?
Um ehrlich zu sein..ich bin etwas ungeduldig! ^^


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn du wirklich eine 5850 willst, dann stornier deine 290&#8364; teure Karte, und warte noch ein wenig länger. Wie ich auf geizhals gesehen habe, ist die 5850 in AT und Schweiz wieder mehr verfügbar, und der Preis ist auch wieder bei um die 230&#8364;. 

Kann sich also nur noch um wenige Wochen handeln, bis diese auch in Deutschland wieder günstiger verfügbar wird. Dein Geldbeutel wird es dir danken!

Edit: Wie ich sehe wohnste in Österreich. Da solltest doch schon wieder gut an eine 5850 kommen, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Knölle schrieb:


> Mal so ne gewissensfrage...
> 
> Ich habe mir eine HD 5850 bestellt...der Verkäufer meinte, es dauere 2-3 Wochen bis sie da ist!
> Kostet bei dem Verkäufer 290€!
> ...



Ich würde die für 290€ abbestellen und warten bis du eine günstigere findest. Alles ab 280€ aufwärts ist Wucher.


----------



## Knölle1 (2. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich danke euch für die Antworten...
Ich habe auf ein paar Seiten in Ö gekuckt, und sie aber eigentlich nicht wirklich billiger gesehen!

Ich danke euch beiden!

*guckt sich um*


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Naja, selbst wenn sie derzeit nur für 300€ zu haben ist, warte lieber. Die ~70€ die du sparst, kannste dann für neue Klamotten oder sonst was ausgeben^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> O.o ^^ bin ich noch so altmodisch... ? ^^ scheint mir neu zu sein, das alle nur noch Klecks drauf machen, und kühler drauf. Sonst hab ich sie immer so verstrichen


Die Anpressdrücke moderner Towerkühler sind so hoch, ne bessere Verteilung kann man kaum erreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eh nur doppelte Arbeit. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

Probier ich es halt sonst mal auf euer art... ^^


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Hier gibts noch ein paar 5850 für 235€! http://www.cs-edelhof.de/products/Hardware...on-HD-5850.html


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

> Nur noch wenige Stï¿œck auf Lager


oder anders, nicht verfügbar^^


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Habs gerade bei hardwareluxx gefunden den link. vllt hat ja der ein oder andere doch glück^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Wo wird grad bei der 5850 sind, jemand eine Ahnung wofür die Löcher unten rechts und mitte sind?
Da sind nämlich keine Schrauben drin, aber irgendwas müssen die sich doch gedacht habe,oder?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Gute Frage, für nen VGA-Kühler sind sie zu weit weg. Vllt. liegen dort in der Nähe die SpaWas? Die passiven SpaWa-Kühler meiner 8800GT sind nämlich teilweise festgeschraubt.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wusste schon gar nicht mehr was für eine Arbeit es ist, sein System auf eine komplette Formatierung der HDD fertig zu machen. Habe mir erst vor nem guten Monat eine externe gekauft, und bin gerade am Daten verschieben. Gute 100GB hab ich schon geschafft und sortiert, sowie ausgemistet.

Jetzt saug ich schon mal Treiber für meine neue Graka, Firefox und so den Standard Mist...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich das Board und RAM von Shefa bekommen hab werd ich auch erstmal ausmisten bzw. C:\ komplett formatieren. Gott sei Dank geht das Dank Windows 7 alles schneller als früher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Werd mein neues Sys gute 2 Monate auf Vista noch betreiben. Dann lass ich mir von einem Kumpel Win 7 für 35€ aus der Uni besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Apropos Board und RAM, irgendwie muss ich mal meine Schulden bekommen, sonst reicht mein Geld nicht für was neues 
Morgen werd ich mal Bruder anhauen, wenn der nicht will, meine Eltern und wie die nichts dazu sagen... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Apropos Board und RAM, irgendwie muss ich mal meine Schulden bekommen, sonst reicht mein Geld nicht für was neues
> Morgen werd ich mal Bruder anhauen, wenn der nicht will, meine Eltern und wie die nichts dazu sagen... keine Ahnung.



Wie wärs mit Arbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Ist garnicht so einfach. Ich hab bei allen Edeka, K&K etc. in der Nähe gefragt, überall kein Platz. Zeitung austragen will ich nicht, Computerladen ist hier nur einer, und der stellt keine ein. Sonst wüsste ich nicht wirklich wo ich noch fragen soll


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Auja... muss mich langsam mal nach nem 400€ Job umsehen. Ab dem 1.4. ist mein Zivildienst zu Ende und ich bin erstmal arbeitslos. Studium ist noch so lang hin...


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Ich brauch auch mal Arbeit, im Sommer bin ich mit Realschule fertig, und dann gehts weiter Fachabitur machen. Und da wäre so eine Arbeit doch ganz angebracht :>


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2010)

Die Grakas sind aktuell sehr schwer zu bekommen besonders die 8er und 9er der Serie.
Die 7ner dagegen 5750 5770 sind dagegen fast überall noch zu haben.
Ich habe aktuell ne 5750 und bin mit der noch sehr zufrieden.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Hmm, hab mir grad mal was überlegt...

Im Moment kostet meine angepeilte Zusammenstellung 366€, da sind dann aber ein absolutes High-End Board bei, und 1600er RAM. Wenn ich 1333er RAM nehmen würde, und ein Board das maximal 100€ kostet wäre ich bei ~300€. Dafür hätte ich dann wieder Geld. Theoretisch wäre das doch auch ne Möglichkeit oder?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn du auf die zusätzliche Ausstattung des Boards verzichten kannst. RAID braucht man für den Heimgebrauch nicht wirklich, auf eSATA kann man auch verzichten...
Die Frage ist nur, ob eventuelle Abstriche bei der Übertaktbarkeit machen willst. Ich würds nicht tun bzw. vorher schaun ob das billigere Board auch auf die angepeilten Werte kommt. Bisschen OC muss ja immer sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Auf jedenfall. Vorallem beim Board kann man sparen, wenn du nicht extrem übertakten willst, gibt es da wesentlich preiswertere Lösungen. Ausserdem reicht doch 1333er RAM vollkommen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, hab mir grad mal was überlegt...
> 
> Im Moment kostet meine angepeilte Zusammenstellung 366€, da sind dann aber ein absolutes High-End Board bei, und 1600er RAM. Wenn ich 1333er RAM nehmen würde, und ein Board das maximal 100€ kostet wäre ich bei ~300€. Dafür hätte ich dann wieder Geld. Theoretisch wäre das doch auch ne Möglichkeit oder?


ob nun 1333er RAM oder 1600er. ist scheiss egal so viel ich weis.. xD


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Also:

Momentag verbaut      -     Mit weniger Budget

RAM RAM
Mainboard Mainboard

Sind das jetzt große Unterschiede? Ich mein den 955 sollte ich damit ja trotzdem ohne Probleme auf 3,5 oder mehr bekommen :>


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

kannst dann auch gleich zu den CL7ern greifen. sind bei hwv gerade mal glaub so 5€ teurer derzeit.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Die 5€ würden warscheinlich wieder preislich alles sprengen


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

3,5 kann jedes Billigboard. Der läuft ja Stock schon auf 3,2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dir natürlich auch überlegen, ob du dir n günstiges Gigabyte UD3 oder UD4 nimmst. Das UD3 kostet ja nur noch ~70&#8364;.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Merkt man eigentlich den Leistungsschub, wenn man mit dem Programm von ATI seine GPU aufs maximal möglich takten lässt, oder ist das nur minimal? Hab den Kram noch nie benutzt und alles auf Stock laufen lassen


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Hmm, wäre auch eine Idee, bloss geht mit dem Ding nur Software-Raid so wie ich das sehe. Ich hätte gern einen eigenen Chip auf dem Board, womit ich 2 Platten im RAID0 oder 1 betreiben kann. Werd mir warscheinlich noch mal 2 500GB F3 kaufen :>


Edit: GPU's zu übertakten bringt immer nur minimal etwas. Bei CPU's hat das ganze viel mehr Sinn.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Shefanix *hust*


Was bringt teurer RAM?
Intel (Core2Duo): Eine Intel-CPU (Core 2 Duo/Quad - Sockel 775) profitiert nicht spürbar von RAMs mit schnellen Latenzen. Zudem limitiert der FSB die Kommunikation zwischen CPU, Northbridge und RAM. Daher bringt auch RAM, der höher als der FSB taktet, keine Vorteile. Es reicht hier der billigste RAM mit 800MHz und CL5 vollkommen aus. Teurer RAM bringt damit nicht mehr Leistung als der günstigste, dafür aber ein größeres, unnötiges Loch im Portmonee. Auch der Griff zum vermeindlich besseren "Marken"-RAM ist Unfug. Sofern die Daten (Takt und Latenzen) identisch sind, gibt es zwischen den Hersteller keinerlei Leistungsdifferenzen.

AMD / Intel (Core i7): Bei AMD bzw. beim Core i7 sieht das ein wenig anders aus. Aufgrund des in der CPU integrierten Speichercontrollers können diese Systeme von niedrigeren Latenzen (CL-Werte) besser profitieren. Diese aber immernoch recht kleine Mehrleistung rechtfertigt auch hier nicht den Aufpreis. Höherer RAM-Takt bringt hier ebenso keine nennenswerten Vorteile. Auch hier entscheidet primär der Preis.

EDIT: kannst auch gut andren nehmen ich hab Kingston HyperX DDR3 4GB Kit PC3-12800 und das wird auch reichen... ^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Sam, das ist bei mir dann aber wieder so eine Sache, wo ich mich mit besseren RAM einfach besser fühle


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: GPU's zu übertakten bringt immer nur minimal etwas. Bei CPU's hat das ganze viel mehr Sinn.



Naja mit etwas Geschick kann man eine HD5850 auf dieselbe Geschwindigkeit wie ne HD5870 bringen; auch wenn sie physikalisch nicht gleich sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sam, das ist bei mir dann aber wieder so eine Sache, wo ich mich mit besseren RAM einfach besser fühle


^^ Musst du wissen andre werden dir sicher auch bestätigen das beim RAM MHZ so zu sagen scheiss egal sind. >_>


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab zwar noch nie meine CPU übertaktet, aber würd das ganz gerne mal mit meinem neuen i5, den ich nächste Woche bekomme, ausprobieren. Nen Guide wie man sowas macht hab ich schon bei computerbase gefunden. Nun mal ne vorläufige Frage: Kann ich mit dem Board und dem Kühler (Lüfter wird gegen einen Silent Eagle getauscht) überhaupt gescheit takten, oder soll ich lieber auf Stock lassen? 

Solange ich mich an den Guide halte kann ja nicht viel schief gehen... so unerfahren mit Rechnern bin ich nun nicht^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Board kannst du sicher OC. Bin mir aber nicht sicher... ^^ den Kühler kenne ich nicht!


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-74753

Ich glaub das wirds, dann hab ich sogar noch ein paar &#8364; gespart


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Wahh... son mist. Hab heute meinen Kühler mit dem passenden Kit für Sockel 1156er Boards, zumindest dachte ich soo..., bestellt. Allerdings hab ich das Kit für 3 Heatpipes und nicht für 4 bestellt. 
Hab mal ne Mail an caseking geschrieben, in der Hoffnung das die das so einfach austauschen können...


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Wahh... son mist. Hab heute meinen Kühler mit dem passenden Kit für Sockel 1156er Boards, zumindest dachte ich soo..., bestellt. Allerdings hab ich das Kit für 3 Heatpipes und nicht für 4 bestellt.
> Hab mal ne Mail an caseking geschrieben, in der Hoffnung das die das so einfach austauschen können...



Warum möchtest du den Kühler eigentlich nehmen? Hast du zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse?


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du den Kühler eigentlich nehmen? Hast du zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse?



Genau das ist der Grund. Wollte eigentlich einen Scyte Mugen Rev. 2 nehmen. Habe aber spasses halber mal mein Case ausgemessen und festgestellt, dass ein Tower Kühler mit diesen Ausmassen volle Kanne gegen die Casewand drücken würde.

Darum muss ich jetzt auf einen Top-Flow Lüfter zurück greifen. Seh nicht ein mein erst 1 Jahr altes Case schon wieder zu tauschen. Ausserdem passt das gar nicht in mein Budget...

Und noch eine Frage: Würde sich sowas lohnen? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Bitspo...lack::5645.html


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinnung nach lohnt sich das Ding nicht wirklich. 120mm Lüfter sind eigentlich immer besser, weil diese bei geringerer Drehzahl mehr Luft fördern :>


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich wills ja nicht benutzen um einen 92mm anstatt eines 120mm Lüfters zu nutzen, sondern genau anders rum^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Dann würde ich es trotzdem nicht benutzen, weil der Lüfter dann ständig gegen das Blech pusten würde, und es dadurch zu unnötiger Geräusch-Entwichklung kommen könnte/würde. 

Aber ist ja nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (3. Januar 2010)

> Hm, ich hab hier nen Rechner mit Asus P5N73-Board und bei dem läuft das Netzteil nach ausschalten weiter Oo.
> Habt ihr`n Plan? Der Rechner fährt ganz normal runter. Es ist definitiv alles aus, bis auf das NT. Es kühlt nich nach, nein, es läuft ohne Ende.
> Problem besteht erst seit Windoof7 druff is.



Kann mir da niemand weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Zu dieser Uhrzeit? Eher nicht :>


----------



## Voldemôrd (3. Januar 2010)

Hehe hab mir ne psp bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit `hüstel ´ zauberfirmware, natürlich nur damit ich Homebrews (von usern programmierte spiele und programme)  nutzen kann x3

edit : Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt. Macht aus 2 micro sd karten im Raid verbund einen Memory stick pro duo.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Weis einer von euch, ob man bei Cod6 etwas retten muss wegen rang und so? möchte beim neuen Pc nicht wieder bei 1 anfangen. :/ ^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Nein, wird alles bei Steam gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Auch Singleplayer Speicherstand? wäre super! ^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Singeplayer weiss ich nicht, sry :/


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Januar 2010)

Der Singelplayer nicht, nein. War bei mir jedenfalls nicht so.
ist der nicht im Ordner unter ....\Player\Save?


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Hat schon jemand den aktuellen Media-Prospekt gesehen? Was haltet ihr von den externen Festplatten dies da morgen gibt?
49€ für 500GB, 66 für 1TB.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Der Singelplayer nicht, nein. War bei mir jedenfalls nicht so.
> ist der nicht im Ordner unter ....\Player\Save?


Ist auch egal werde so oder so Nächste Woche Cod 6 mit dem neuen Pc durch Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe kurz ne Frage ist der Key von Windows 7 64 bit an 64 bit gekoppelt, oder kann ich auch 32bit nutzen und erst dann auf 64bit Problemlos umsteigen wenn ich auf mehr als 4 GB im Jahre 2011 umsteige?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

64 Bit Windows = 64 Bit Key.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Nein, geht auch Problem los mit der 32bit Version.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Nur mit der Retail-Version in der 32 Bit + 64 Bit Win 7 beiliegen. Die Systembuilder-Version hat nur einen Key für die jeweils beigelegte Version.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Dann muss ich mal sehen, evtl. nutze ich dann mit dem neuen Brenner vorerst VISTA oder kann das Problem doch noch lösen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Interessantes video...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf wegen der Wärmeleitpaste. So schwerwiegend ist das "Problem" nun auch nicht. Davon abgesehen ist das Video recht ungenau. Ich bezweifle, dass er nur ansatzweise den Anpressdruck mit den Fingern hinbekommt den ein Mugen 2 oder sämtliche anderen High-End-Tower-Kühler auf die CPU hat, wenn er vollständig festgezogen ist.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin momentan schwer enttäuscht!

Ich hab früher immer gerne FIFA gespielt, schon seit FIFA '98. Das letzte was ich gespielt hab war FIFA '06. Jetzt war ich eben bei meinem Nachbarn und wir haben am PC in FullHD FIFA 10 gespielt. Was für ein Schund! Die Grafik ist - trotz max. Einstellungen - abgrundtief hässlich und sieht nicht anders aus wie bei FIFA '06. Nichtmal AA ist vorhanden.


Ansonsten aber spaßig wie eh und je 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit: Ich hab bisher bei jedem Kühler die "Dot-Method" verwendet (Infinity, Mugen2 und Megahalems) und jedes Mal wenn ich den Kühler abmontiert hab war die WLP über die gesammte CPU verteilt. Hmm...was sagt mir das blos? Kyragan liegt da schon ganz recht, da fehlt der Anpressdruck.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

PES09>PES10>>>>> alle FIFA-Teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

hab ich noch nie gespielt. Mir machts auch nur im 1vs1 Spaß, ich spiel i.d.R. am Xbox360 Pad, mein Nachbar an der Tastatur.

Wenn die PES so gut sind muss ich die wohl mal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keinen Kopf wegen der Wärmeleitpaste. So schwerwiegend ist das "Problem" nun auch nicht. Davon abgesehen ist das Video recht ungenau. Ich bezweifle, dass er nur ansatzweise den Anpressdruck mit den Fingern hinbekommt den ein Mugen 2 oder sämtliche anderen High-End-Tower-Kühler auf die CPU hat, wenn er vollständig festgezogen ist.


Alles klar... xD ich mach mir aber sorgen ist immer so wenn ich was neues Ausprobiere.



Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Ich hab bisher bei jedem Kühler die "Dot-Method" verwendet (Infinity, Mugen2 und Megahalems) und jedes Mal wenn ich den Kühler abmontiert hab war die WLP über die gesammte CPU verteilt. Hmm...was sagt mir das blos? Kyragan liegt da schon ganz recht, da fehlt der Anpressdruck.


Ja gut ich hab verstanden... ^^ ich man es auf die  "Dot-Method".xD


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

Ansonsten ist es auch ganz sinnvoll 5 Punkte zu setzen. Einen in jedes Eck und die Mitte einen. Ob das nötig ist weiß ich nicht. Und meine Güte, dann sinds halt 2°C mehr, ist doch egal.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

5 Punkte, da hätt ich Angst dass es die WLP überall an den Seiten rausdrückt. Wie gesagt: Punkt inne Mite, Kühler drauf, festschrauben. Fertig.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 5 Punkte, da hätt ich Angst dass es die WLP überall an den Seiten rausdrückt. Wie gesagt: Punkt inne Mite, Kühler drauf, festschrauben. Fertig.



Naja solange du keine leitende WLP hast ist das eigentlich egal.
Was in dem Video aber nicht dargestellt wird, ist die Erwärmung der WLP im Betrieb; da verflüssigt sich das ganze doch etwas und dadurch verteilt sie sich.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

wenn man die WLP nicht tubenweiße draufschmiert funktioniert das sicher auch.

Ich persönlich bleib aber auch bei meinem Punkt in der Mitte. Da weiß ich wie viel ich brauch und bisher hats noch jedes Mal geklappt.


edit: Rethelion das kommt dazu. Das ist auch ein Grund warum die WLP nicht von Anfang an die volle "Leistung" entfaltet. Ich mach auch nach jedem Neuauftragen einen Burn-In, Notwendigkeit hin oder her.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Also Asoriel, FIFA sieht nur am PC so hässlich aus. Habs die Tage an der PS3 gespielt, und da sieht das ganze schon viel besser aus, ist aber trotzdem Verbesserungswürdig meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

man, und sowas nervt mich dann. Warum machen die so einen Mist? Die Texturen sind ja sowas von matschig und hässlich, ebenso die Schatten und einfach alles. Hätte ich nach der Grafik entscheiden müssen um welche Version es sich handelt hätte ich ohne zu zögern '06 gesagt. Und das, obwohl alle Regler auf Anschlag stehen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Weil Konsolen mittlerweile (leider) den Hauptanteil in Sachen Spieleverkäufe stellen.
Nur 12% PC-Anteil bei Modern Warefare 2 sprechen denke ich für sich.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Hier sieht man das relativ deutlich wie schlecht FIFA 10 auf dem PC aussieht im Vergleich zur Konsole: *Klick*


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

ja, ich hab mir auch eben ein paar Vergleiche angesehen. Erbärmlich.

Ich hab jetzt "Duongs Match Graphics Replacement" gefunden, das test ich mal. Soll laut PCGH die Grafik enorm verbessern. Ich hab mir das Spiel mal ausgeliehen, bin gespannt ob der Mod taugt.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Fifa für Pc ist einfach nur Abzocke. Konami mit Pro Evolution Soccer hat auch zeitgemäße Grafik. Was EA da gemacht hat, ist Verarsche, sonst nichts.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

jopp, so seh ich das auch. Hab jetzt auch mal ne Partie gegen den PC gespielt, die KI ist vollkommen für den Arsch. Da gibts nen Freistoß von der Mittellinie und der Ball kullert bei mir ins Netz, ohne dass der Keeper reagiert. 

Ich werd wohl wieder '06 installieren, damit hatte ich wenigstens meinen Spaß und die Grafik war zeitgemäß.

PES werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/NVIDIA?v=feed&...id=234665990387

Details zum Fermi inc? Oder doch wieder nur n leeres PCB mit nem Kühler drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, da morgen wohl mein Paket von HWV kommt mit meinem i5, habe ich an das Problem mit den 1156er Sockelbränden gedacht. Ist das eigentlich aus der Welt? Mein Board sollte ja aus einer neueren Liefercharge stammen, geh ich zumindest von aus. 

In dem Topic auf hardwareluxx wird zumindest vermutet, dass das Problem "aus der Welt ist", da alle, die abfackeln konnten aus den älteren Bauserien, abgebrannt sind.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Selbst wenn kriegst du den kompletten Schaden ersetzt. Ist natürlich dann dumm, weil du ne Weile keinen PC hast. Aber finanzielle Nachteile musst du dadurch imo nicht fürchten.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Jo, nur nach einer durchgeschmorten 8800 GTS und nem beQuiet NT in den letzten 2 Jahren hab ich keine Lust schon wieder geschmortes unterm Schreibtisch zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

ich hätte da keine Bange mehr drum. Welches Board ists denn geworden?


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Dieses hier http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...6&agid=1305. Da ich nicht wirklich vor habe, meine CPU dauerhaft zu übertaken, eine minimal abgespeckte Version. Die gesparten Euro hab ich dafür in die CL7 RipJaws investiert, anstatt mir die CL9er zu holen.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

naja, OC-technisch wäre das Non-LE sicher besser, wobei keines der beiden ein OC-Brett ist. Auch das LE sollte eine solide Basis darstellen, und die Mosfets werden bei moderatem OC auch nicht so heiß, dass sie einen Kühlkörper brauchen würden. Und zum anderen: Auch mit dem LE bekommt man die CPU auf einen solch hohen Takt, dass es keine Sau braucht.  Das Board hätte ich bei dem Preis auch genommen. Da ich aber recht OC-fanatisch bin und schicke Boards liebe würde ich bei nem LGA1156 nicht um ein Sabertooth, das R.O.G.-Brett oder das EVGA FTW 200 herum kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Sabertooth mit Akasa Apache in ner Panzerbox mit Inlaywindow und nem Mega Shadow oder True Black mit ner GT200 mit schwarzen PCB...hach, das wäre schick!


----------



## Mondryx (3. Januar 2010)

Na, mein Geschmack was Cases angeht hat sich letztes Jahr..., ach mist is schon 2010... also 2008 gewandelt. Hab mir Ende 2008 eins ohne Fenster oderso gekauft. Meine Kaltlichtkathoden entsorgt, und genieße jeden Tag den Anblick meines schlichten Gehäuses. 

Mein absoluter Traum wäre ja ein Lian Li, die Dinger sind einfach Godlike^^


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Die Lianli-Würfel sind toll. Das V351 in schwarz <3
Wenn es dann noch ne schicke Alublende fürs Laufwerk mitsamt Stealthmod dazu gibt... Jesus ich wär der glücklichste Gehäusebesitzer auf Erden!
SilverStone hat aber auch sauschicke Gehäuse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Traum wäre ja ein Lian Li, die Dinger sind einfach Godlike^^


Ich kann mit den Dingern einfach nix anfangen....


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.hartware.de/showpic.php?type=re...s/917/titel.jpg <3
http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/im.../PC-A05N-01.jpg <3


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

Das A05 steht schon ne Weile auf meiner Liste. Das wird irgendwann in absehbarer Zeit die neue Unterkunft für meine Hardware. Auch wenn schon hochwertige Lüfter verbaut sind werde ich sie ersetzen, ich weiß nur noch nicht durch was. Entweder S-Flex 800rpm, Noctua NF-S12B FLX oder Noiseblocker, evtl. Multiframe.

Aber auch an dem Case gibts was das mich stört: Ich würde gerne meinen beiden F3s in einen Himuro oder ein Quiet Drive stecken, aber es gibt leider nur 2x5,25" intern. Da muss ich hoffen, dass die eingebaute Entkopplung taugt. Vielleicht kommt auch die OS-HDD in ein Quiet Drive und die andere wird regulär eingebaut, mal sehen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jopp, so seh ich das auch. Hab jetzt auch mal ne Partie gegen den PC gespielt, die KI ist vollkommen für den Arsch. Da gibts nen Freistoß von der Mittellinie und der Ball kullert bei mir ins Netz, ohne dass der Keeper reagiert.
> 
> Ich werd wohl wieder '06 installieren, damit hatte ich wenigstens meinen Spaß und die Grafik war zeitgemäß.
> 
> PES werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.



PES ist für mich eh das bessere Fußballspiel. Auf dem Platz ist es vom Ballgefühl immer noch ungeschlagen, auch wenn Fifa aufgeholt hat. Leider fehlen halt die Lizenzen und von der Präsentation her ist Fifa auch voraus. Auf der Konsole zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Januar 2010)

ich habs nochmal ein wenig gespielt und bleib dabei. Nichts was mich vom Hocker reisst, bzw. die Grafik ist schrecklich. Vor allem, da es auf der Konsole ja scheinbar klappt.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

Auf Playsi ist es echt gelungen, jo. Für derartige Spiele hab ich mir auch extra ne Playsi geholt. Bestimmte Spiele machen auf dem Sofa einfach am meisten Spass. Fußball ist absolut eines davon.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Ich bleib beim PC. Schon weil ich kein Konsolenmensch bin und keinen anständigen TV hab mit dem sich ne aktuelle Konsole lohnen würde.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

aus eben diesem Grund Klos würde mich auch eine Xbox 360 reizen. Und was spiel ich dann darauf? Ein paar Rennspiele und FIFA. Das kann ich mit meinem Xbox360 Pad auch am PC haben. Wenns mal ganz schlimm wird kann ich immer noch die Glotze an den PC hängen und auch vom Sofa aus daddeln.

Der wirklich einzige Grund für eine Konsole sind für mich die Exklusivtitel. Gerade auf die bei der Xbox bin ich scharf, zB Forza3 und die GTA IV Addons.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würd mir auch eine Konsole holen, am liebsten eigentlich beide. Sowohl auf der PS3 als auc auf der 360 gibt es Exklusiv-Titel die mich reizen. Aber das wäre dann halt ein teuerer Spaß :>


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Meine Güte.. da hat es sich ausgezahlt das ich meine gesamten wichtigen Daten auf meine externe geschoben habe. Wollte eben Treiber für PS3 DS3 Controller installieren, damit ich mit dem zocken kann am PC. Nunja, mir hats meine HDD zerschossen und die wollt nicht mal im Abgesichtern Modus booten. Sofort Bluescreen.. . Naja, Mittwoch wird die Platte eh nochmal platt gemacht, da ich dann mein neues Sys zusammen baue.

Erstmal provisorisch was her richten... .


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

So das Geld meinen Freund überwiesen. Die PC sachen sollte eben morgen kommen.... ^^ ich hoffe nicht tief gefroren so kalt wie es draussen ist... kann man das zeug auch zusammen bau wenn es kalt ist oder lieber 1 stunde oder so warte bis es raum Temperatur hat? ^^

hatte nie das problem das die teile kalt kommen.


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Auf Playsi ist es echt gelungen, jo. Für derartige Spiele hab ich mir auch extra ne Playsi geholt. Bestimmte Spiele machen auf dem Sofa einfach am meisten Spass. Fußball ist absolut eines davon.



Männer und Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Freund und ich haben nur ne Konsole um das neue GTA zu zocken, ansonsten auf der PS3 mal BluRays guggn... joa mehr nich^^

edit:
kannste eig gleich zusammenbauen, Feuchtigkeit dürfte ja nicht rangekommen sein


----------



## Moralkator (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe da folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand den richtigen Denkanstoß oder die Lösung geben kann.

Ich habe auf einem PC die Sony Ericsson PC Suite installiert und verbinde den Rechner mit meinem SE Satio mit dem Internet.
Soweit so gut, www.google.de funktioniert...
Nun starte ich WoW und wollte ne Runde zocken, aber er stellt keine Verbindung zum Loginserver her.
In der Hilfe werden ja verschiedene Probleme angesprochen.
Ports oder dergleichen in der Firewall vom PC eingetragen bzw Firewall vom PC total deaktiviert, hat nix gebracht.
"tracert" zum Loginserver bringt nix ausser Sternchen, also scheint er da irgendwie nicht hin zu kommen.
Nun hab ich versucht am Handy irgend eine Einstellung bezüglich der Ports zu finden, aber da scheint es so etwas nicht zu geben.
Komisch ist auch, dass google zwar funktioniert, aber zum Beispiel der Link, der bei der Verbindungsfehlermeldung angegeben wird, funktioniert nicht bzw kann dahin keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

Nun meine Frage. Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung gemacht?
Gibts überhaupt die Möglichkeit WoW zu spielen, wenn der PC per Handy im Internet ist, oder geht das per Handy grundsätzlich nicht?


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

Ich verweis dich mal auf das große SE Forum: www.se-world.info
Bin/war da selbst und bekommst eig immer nützliche Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm, Grundsätzlich müsste es gehen.
Schau dir aber mal die Leistungen deiner Internetflat an. Mit bestimmten UMTS-Flats kann man auch nicht streamen oder dergleichen. Vielleicht ist Blizz einfach gesperrt aufgrund §xxx oder der Port ist nicht offen...


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

Nicht nur Fußball Niranda, auch Basketball

Das schöne an einer Konsole ist halt auch, daß man sie schnell mal eingepackt hat, um bei nen Kumpel dann zu zocken. Also, ich möchte sie nicht missen, auch wenn ich sie selten benutze.
Und ne Wichsbox gibt es inzwischen ja auch schon fast hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> kannste eig gleich zusammenbauen, Feuchtigkeit dürfte ja nicht rangekommen sein


Naja wenns draußen -30°C und in der Wohnung +30°C sollte man schon etwas warten bevor man Strom gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh das immer schön an meinem NB, wenn ich mich in den Garten sitze bei -6°C. Dann kann ichs im Haus erstmal ein paar Stunden stehen lassen, Display etc. beschlagen sofort.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja wenns draußen -30°C und in der Wohnung +30°C sollte man schon etwas warten bevor man Strom gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo ist schon klar es ging ja nur ums zusammen bauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2010)

wobei bei -30 grad nicht mehr viel beschlagen duerfte. je kaelter die luft ist umso weniger feuchtigkeit kann sie aufnehmen.

(irgendwie hat sich mein tastaturtreiber gerade verabschiedet - keine umlaute, seltsame sonderyeichen und das komma auf dem nummernblock ist weg ...)


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> (irgendwie hat sich mein tastaturtreiber gerade verabschiedet - keine umlaute, seltsame sonderyeichen und das komma auf dem nummernblock ist weg ...)



drück mal alt + shift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------

btw: ein PC hat keine gefühle... eure freundinnen schon! xD viele verwechseln das :O xD


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2010)

zu spät. hab schon neu gestartet ... trotzdem danke. ich merks mir. hatte vorher tatsächlich ein paar tastenkombinationen Alt + irgendwas durchprobiert ...


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Steht die vielleicht nur auf Englisch? Klingt nämlich ziemlich danach :>

Edit: Toll... natürlich mal wieder zu spät


----------



## Magexe (4. Januar 2010)

Bald eigene 1 Zimmer wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird dann spassig mit Beamer kaufen und 5.1 system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Januar 2010)

arme nachbarn ... ;-)


----------



## Magexe (4. Januar 2010)

ach das geht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is eher im keller, da störts keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

xD


----------



## Xerivor (4. Januar 2010)

Deine eigene Gruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (4. Januar 2010)

nich gruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nennt man Nerdhole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...liebeshöle trifft ja bei einem nerd nie zu ^^
Aber ehrlich bin ich ein nerd nur weil ich 8stunden am tag am PC arbeite und danach glei ins zocken über gehe? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So das Geld meinen Freund überwiesen. Die PC sachen sollte eben morgen kommen.... ^^ ich hoffe nicht tief gefroren so kalt wie es draussen ist... kann man das zeug auch zusammen bau wenn es kalt ist oder lieber 1 stunde oder so warte bis es raum Temperatur hat? ^^
> 
> hatte nie das problem das die teile kalt kommen.



Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht den Spaß nehmen, aber lass das sein. Hol alle Teile aus der Packung raus und leg sie erstmal für ne Stunde oder 2 offen hin, ansonsten haste deine Freude mit Kondenswasser in der Kiste.


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

was haltet ihr von diesem 24" Monitor für 200&#8364;bei Alternate?!
Möchte mir einen neuen Anschaffen^^

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2010)

_Ich find ihn super..:-)_


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

wenns paini sagt, stimmts auch xD
würd gern 2 davon haben, aber ist nicht genug Platz... der 19zöller muss also mit seinem neuen Bruder auskommen^^
Vorher: 19Zoll + 17Zoll (beide 4:3 ^.-)

Bin gespannt wie meine Graka FullHD in Crysis Warhead usw. verkraftet =D
Wäre ja ein Schock für mich auf 16x AA und AF zu verzichten :O  xD


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass das bei deinen beiden Grakas ein Problem wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. Januar 2010)

Ist nurnoch eine...
ich weiß nicht wieso, aber... ok crysis farcry etc spiel ich nicht mehr... aber vermehrt wow und css...
Bei wow wird nur eine GPU der Singlekarte genutzt.
In CSS vermutlich beide... und selbst mit theoretischen 300fps stören diese microruckler derbe. Das war vorher nicht so.

Und mit 4 GPUs wirds nur noch schlimmer ^.-
Sollte wohl mal wieder formatieren -.-


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

1. Mahlzeit!

2. 





Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht den Spaß nehmen, aber lass das sein. Hol alle Teile aus der Packung raus und leg sie erstmal für ne Stunde oder 2 offen hin, ansonsten haste deine Freude mit Kondenswasser in der Kiste.


qft


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Nira bei mir gings mit einer HD4870x2 auf 3840x1024 nurnoch ohne AA/AF, und selbst dann hats bei allem auf Very High geruckelt. Bei 1920x1080 wirst wohl AA/AF zurückschrauben müssen.

Mit Mikrorucklern hatte ich aber nicht ein einziges Mal zu kämpfen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht den Spaß nehmen, aber lass das sein. Hol alle Teile aus der Packung raus und leg sie erstmal für ne Stunde oder 2 offen hin, ansonsten haste deine Freude mit Kondenswasser in der Kiste.


gut mach ich....


----------



## pampam (4. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich bin ich ein nerd nur weil ich 8stunden am tag am PC arbeite und danach glei ins zocken über gehe? ^^



Das trifft auf mich auch zu... aber solange es Spaß macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute ist endlich mein Fernseher gekommen. Wieviel besser die Grafik von der PS3 damit einfach ist. Heute Abend muss ich gleich mal meinen ersten Blu-Ray Film anschauen.


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2010)

_Glückwunsch! Freut mich das du zufrieden bist..:-)_


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Hey,

kennst sich jemand mit Ebay aus, z.B. Bildern einfügen oder bei einem Name nen Link dahinzufügen, so wie bei diesem Artikel als Beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/World-of-Warcraft-WoW-A...=item2eaa3595e9

z.B. bei den Klamotten wenn man darüber geht das das dort angezeigt wird , steht ja buffed.de unten an der Ecke :<


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

WTF 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...bgelichtet.html

Hat jemand zu viel Geld (für mich) übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Schickes Board, bloss für uns "Normaluser" doch eigentlich total Sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

mich würde interessieren, für was die 3 6Pin-Stecker sind. Zusätzliche 225W fürs Brett - wofür? Ansonsten bin ich auf die Heatpipe und erste OC-Ergebnisse gespannt.

Da 2 NF200 verbaut sind prophezeih' ich jetzt schon neue OC-Rekorde, und zwar mit 2x975XE und 4xHD5870. Man das wird irre, mal gespannt wer ausm Luxx das Ding als Erster in den Händen hält.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Wieso nur 4xHD5870 und nicht 4xHD5970? :>

Edit: Ach mist, der NF-Chip ist ja nur für SLI oder? Kann man das mit dem CrossfireX dann nicht eh vergessen?


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, für was die 3 6Pin-Stecker sind. Zusätzliche 225W fürs Brett - wofür?


Ich tippe schon fast auf CPU. Normal ist ja eigentlich ein 4-Pin für die CPU, neuerdings gibts aber wohl schon 6 und 8 Pin Stecker. Möcht nicht wissen, was das an Strom verscherbelt wenn du 2 extrem übertaktete i7 drin laufen hast. Die Xeons sind ja etwas sparsamer, da eigentlich Server-CPUs.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

nö, geht trotzdem. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Octa-Crossfire schon möglich ist, kA. Bin auch gespannt, ob ein Quad-SLI aus 4 GTX285 Classified möglich ist.

edit: 8Pin ist ja eigentlich schon seit Jahren verbreitet, und ein 8Pin reicht selbst für extremstes OC bei nem Core i7. Das FTW200 von EVGA hat 2x8Pin für die CPU für ganz verrückte Aktionen.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte: Zusätzlich je 1x6Pin für jede CPU und der 3. 6Pin ist für die 7 PCIe, damit da eine sichere Spannungsversorgung gewährleistet werden kann.

edit: Die Position der Stromstecker bekräftigt meine Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Also wenn das wirklich mit 8GPU's möglich wäre, will ich nicht wissen was für eine Wahnsinns-Leistung die Kiste haben würde. Da würds dann bestimmt nur so Rekorde hageln


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

naja, zumindest 7 GPUs für CUDA sind möglich. Es gibt ja seit ner Weile ne GTX260 von ich glaube KFA² im Singleslot-Design.

Genau so sind auch 4 GTX295 möglich, nur eben nicht im SLI.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Mh, Asoriel ich glaub du hast recht. Ich denk 2 8-Pin sind ja einer für ne CPU und die 6-Pin für die PCIe-Ports, um 4x PCI-16x elektrisch zu haben statt nur 8x.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, diese eine Universtität in Dresden benutzt ja glaube ich auch 4xGTX295, 1GTX275 und eine GTX260 bei ihrem Rechner. Da gehts aber nur, weil die Karten nicht direkt in den Slots drin hängen, sondern weil die halt so eine Verlängerung benutzen. Und 'nen eigenes 64-Bit Bios von ASUS bekommen haben


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

na für die Anbindung der Lanes (nämlich wirklich 7 Mal PCIe x16) sind die beiden NF200 zuständig. Ich wüsste nicht, dass die Stromversorgung die Anbindung der PCIe-Ports beeinflusst.

Wie gesagt, ich glaube, dass pro CPU je ein Paar 6+8 Pin zuständig ist und der 3. 6 Pin ist für die PCIe-Ports. Es haben ja schon lange einige Boards zusätzlich einen Molex-Stecker für die Ports.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kennst sich jemand mit Ebay aus, z.B. Bildern einfügen oder bei einem Name nen Link dahinzufügen, so wie bei diesem Artikel als Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Wenn du eine Auktionsbeschreibung erstellst hast du doch die Auswahl zwischen 2 Editioren; einem bei dem du wie in einer Textverarbeitung alles eintippen kannst(WYSIWYG(richtiger Begriff?)) und einen anderen bei dem du HTML-Code einfügen kannst.

Und da musst du halt selbst Hand anlegen und in HTML die Bilder/Links einfügen:

```
<img src="www.link.zu.deinem.bild.de">
<a href="www.link.de">Linkbeschreibung</a>
```


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Ne frage hab im Moment eine 8800 GTS drin... die kommt auch in den neuen Pc rein.. in den alten eine 8600GTS muss ich da den Treiber deinstallieren? ich meine sie ja so zusagen fast die selben karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

ich würde danach dennoch neu installieren.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Ist sowas normal? Am Samstag wurd mein Paket von HWV verschickt. Aber der Tracking Code sagt mir jetzt am Montag Abend noch: "Das Paket wird beim Eintreffen im Paketzentrum gescannt."
Letzte Aktualisierung war der 2.1.10 0:00 Uhr. Mein Amazon Paket wurd am selben Tag verschickt, habe ebenfalls einen Tracking Code erhalten, und kann das Paket inzwischen bei der Post abholen... habe noch geschlafen als der Bote heute ankam.

Ok, Amazon hat vorrecht bei der Post, weil sie mit der größte Nutzer der Post in Deutschland sind, aber es sollten doch inzwischen mal mehr Infos vorliegen. Auch wenn das System nicht immer up 2 date ist. So langsam kann es doch nicht sein, oder?^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

ist bei meiner Alternate-Sendung exakt das Gleiche. Auch seit Samstag auf dem selben Status.

edit: Auch 02.01. 00:00 Uhr die letzte Aktualisierung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich würde danach dennoch neu installieren.


ok, war auch nur eine frage... dann mach ich das lieber heute noch muss ich morgen nicht gross Grafikkarten ausbauen etc.. ^^ weil der alte Pc bekommt dann meine Schwester.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

aber erst neu installieren wenn die neue Karte drinsteckt, sonst bringts nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Schon Klar^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ also bin kurz weg karte tauschen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Januar 2010)

huhu leute
Hab ja den Avatar Film geguckt, und da ich hörte das spiel sei nicht ganz so schlecht hab ich mir die demo runtergeladen, läuft auch soweit nur ohne ton. Nun hätte ich natürlich gerne Ton dazu, das Ubisoft logo hat noch ton wenn man die demo startet, der rest allerdings nicht, außerdem startet die demo nicht immer, manchmal stürzt sie sofort ab, kann mir jemand mit meinem tonproblem helfen? Die abstürze am anfang sind mir eigentlich Wurst, nur Ton wäre gut.

System: 
Mainboard (Soundkarte): Onboard Realtek soundkarte auf dem Gigabyte MA770 UD3 Mainboard
läuft mit 5.1 Lautsprechern von Logitech, hab schon versucht auf stereo umzustellen (wer weiß kein 5.1 support?) hat aber auch nicht geklappt
 Arbeitsspeicher : 4gb ddr2
Prozessor: Amd Phenom II 940 
Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600GT (nur übergangsweise) 

Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit

bei den Freds die ich bei google gefunden hab, hatte auch keiner ne lösung


----------



## Magexe (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch ma ne frage...hab anscheinend ein Problem bei meiner 9800gtx+ (das ist mir grade beim durchlaufen von CanYouRunIT bei Crysis Warhead aufgefallen und vorher hab ich das auch schonmal gesehn)
und zwar zeigen die meine Grafikkarte mit 2,2GB ram an aber die hat ja nur 512mb...deswegen scheint GTA4 bei mir auch einen Bluescreen auszulösen...

hier ist nen screen davon: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4493/aufzeichnen.png

Wisst ihr woran das liegt? lagert die auf RAM aus?


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist bei meiner Alternate-Sendung exakt das Gleiche. Auch seit Samstag auf dem selben Status.
> 
> edit: Auch 02.01. 00:00 Uhr die letzte Aktualisierung.



Bin ich wenigstens nicht allein... . Meine Grafikkarte und neue Gehäuselüfter die ich bei Amazon bestellt habe sind schon da. Fehlt ja nicht mehr viel zum neuen Glück xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

so ich bin bei einem Freund, er hat den Bildschirm an den Laptop angeschlossen... aber es wird das gleich wie auf lapi Monitor angezeigt...  wie stell ich das um? kenne mich auch nicht so gut aus mit lapi Grafikkarten.

EDIT:geschafft!!


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

mir wird bei meiner GTX275 3,6GB VRam angezeigt. Außerdem bin ich bei Dirt2 nur ganz knapp über "Required" gekommen, spiel das Spiel aber auf FullHD mit 8xAA und max. Einstellungen flüssig.

Fazit: Schwachsinn.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Meine 9800GT hat angeblich auch 2,2GB 

Edit: Und Crysis soll angeblich perfekt laufen. Selbst auf High ist das schon am ruckeln bei mir


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Auktionsbeschreibung erstellst hast du doch die Auswahl zwischen 2 Editioren; einem bei dem du wie in einer Textverarbeitung alles eintippen kannst(WYSIWYG(richtiger Begriff?)) und einen anderen bei dem du HTML-Code einfügen kannst.
> 
> Und da musst du halt selbst Hand anlegen und in HTML die Bilder/Links einfügen:
> 
> ...




Super, danke dir, ich bekomme mit dem ersten Code das Bild in Ebay rein, nur wie mache ich das, wenn ich z.B. Wütende Hose hinschreiben und mit der Maus drüber gehe, dass das Bild erscheint?


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Januar 2010)

endlich funktionierts -.- man musste die hardwarebeschleunigung für audiogeräte auf die basiseinstellungen zurücksetzen >.<


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden welchen RAM ich nehmen soll. Kann mir jemand einen Vorschlag für DDR3-RAM machen, 4GB und sollte mehr oder weniger "OC-RAM" sein. Gibts zwar nicht wirklich, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Die Ripjaws sollten es doch tun, oder nich?
Billigeren guten RAM kriegst nicht. Die Ripjaws liegen bei ~75, alle anderen bei 90-110.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab im Moment die hier auf der Liste: *Klick*

Die sehen beser aus, nur leider weiss ich eigentlich nichts über die :>


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

die Ripjaws sind sicher in Ordnung. Außerdem lassen die sich nichtmal schlecht übertakten.

edit: Die Patriots gehen nicht so gut. Da würde ich eher die Optik vernachlässigen und die guten Riegel kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich würd ja auch die Black Dragon nehmen, die gibts aber leider nicht bei Alternate und Konsorten.

Werdens halt die hässlichen RipJaws. Da kann ich mir ja noch irgendwann andere Heatspreader für kaufen. Ich finde ja die schick, die auf deinen RAM's vom Mod  sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Kingston WTF? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Für was brauchst du den OC-Ram?^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich vor wenn ich die neue CPU hab einfach mal zu schauen wo hoch ich die bekomme. Hab mir ja eigentlich wegen sowas den Groß Clock'ner gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Die?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jopp, find ich auch schick. Hab mir desshalb auch ein 2. Set bestellt, um alle 4 Riegel damit einzupacken. 2 sind schon orange, die anderen beiden bleiben schwarz wenns gut aussieht (ansonsten werden sie auch orange).

Ich kann gerne Bilder machen wenn sie da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir am besten daran gefällt: Sehen gut aus und kosten wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man bekommt ein Set schon für deutlich unter 10€ und kann damit 2 Riegel aufwerten (in einem Set sind 4 Kühlkörper).


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Januar 2010)

morgen kommt meine neue psp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die avatar demo ist ganz ok, Grafik ok, gameplay ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man darf nur die Menschen spielen in der Demo, das gameplay erinnert mich an Lost Planet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber in der Vollversion darf man ja auch die Na´vi spielen, ich glaub ich hol mir des spiel wenns was günstiger geworden ist.
Das spiel hat in den Grafikoptionen sogar 3d das man anschalten kann, funktioniert allerdings nur wenn man so einen teuren 3d bildschirm hat, ne Blau/Rot option gibt´s nicht, aber dafür hab ich ja iz3d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Heatspreader sind am Ende eh nurn optisches Gimmick. Mir wäre kein RAM bekannt der in irgendeinerweise Kühlung bräuchte. Sei es passiv oder gar aktiv.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich bin im Moment leider so drauf, das ich schon fast mehr auf die Optik achte als auf den Rest. Darum will ich auch eine HD5850 oder sowas, weil meine SingleSlot 9800GT sieht durch das Fenster einfach grauenvoll aus.

Und Asoriel, genau die meinte ich. Sind die schönsten die ich bei Caseking gefunden hab.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich hiervon: *Klick* Könnte ich ja dann theoretisch auf meiner 9800GT befestigen, und dann bei neuer Karte noch weiter benutzen.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Scythe Setsugen <3

btw sexiest RAM ever: Corsair Dominator <3
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...0&agid=1193


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Scythe Setsugen <3


/sing


wenn du nur auf Optik schaust was bring dir das?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Was bringt mir was? Der VGA-Kühler?

Der wäre 1. leiser, und 2. würde der wenn man ihn schwarz lackieren würde bestimmt genial aussehen


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Shefanix der Kühler ist sehr gut. Und nette Optik im PC ist auch wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Kyragan: auf Standarttakt mit Sicherheit nicht, nein. Aber wenn es an OC geht (ich rede von DDR2) bei dem der FSB in Regionen von über 600Mhz steigt dann sind große Heatspreader und ein anständiger Lüfter der darauf liegt nicht schlecht. Immerhin hatte ich schon D9GKX-Chips auf 650MHz bei CL5 am laufen, allerdings mit ordentlich Spannung drauf. Mit nem Wolfdale und 10er-Multi, dazu ordentliches Tweaking kann man damit mit etwas Glück die 7sek bei SuperPi 1M knacken.


edit: Lackieren würde ich den nicht. Wenn, dann galvanisieren/vernickeln.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Hmm... vernickeln ist bestimmt nicht grade günstig oder? Mir würde so spontan niemand einfallen der das kann :/

Und die Optik muss bei mir ja wichtig sein, sonst hätte ich mir das Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster auch schenken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

@Shefa ich weiß ja nicht, was du für nen Geschmack hast. Ich für meinen Teil habs gern schlicht und sachlich. Wenn ich mir den Mk13 anschau ist der Kühlkörper selbst echt sexy, aber wenn ich mir dann 2 mit normalen Lüfterklemmen draufgepappte 120er Lüfter vorstell kommt mirs Grausen. :/
Da lob ich mir den Setsugen, der ist schön schlank, setzt durch kupferne Heatpipes und Lamellen aus Aluminium optische Akzente und hat den (guten) Lüfter so eingebaut, dass er nicht stört. Dabei stimmen imo auch Temperaturen und Lautstärke. Was besseres gibts für meinen Geschmack atm nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Vernickeln ist nicht sehr teuer. Mit 20€ bist du da dabei, wenn nicht gar weniger. Für Kühlkörper für Wasserkühlungen kann man oft schon für unter 10€ vernickeln lassen.

Einfach mal in den gelben Seiten nach nem Galvaniseur suchen.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Hmm, werd ich mal irgendwann machen. War grade eh nur so eine Idee. Um das wirklich umzusetzen fehlt mir einfach das nötige Kleingeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss jetzt auch wo ich alles bestelle. Bei HoH. Da kann ich per Click&Buy bezahlen, also muss ich mich nichtmals aus dem Haus dazu bewegen


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

wolltest du dir nicht einen Phenom holen?
Da ist nämlich bei 1600Mhz Schluss; und bei einem BE ist der RAM ja egal.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Jo, ich wollte mir einen Phenom kaufen. Und wie ich grad merke, ist das OC'n bei Phenom doch einiges anders als bei Intel


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

oh ja, da ist einiges anders und vor allem weniger spaßig und von großen Erfolgen gekürt.

Bei nem Phenom nimm lieber 1333MHz CL7.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Naja, dadurch dass du ne Black Edition nimmst wird der Hauptunterschied die Spannung sein. Son Phenom II braucht bei höheren Taktraten gegenüber Intel doch einiges mehr. Die Taktraten selbst beeinflusst du einfach durch den Multi.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Weniger Spaßig und Erfolge? Was soll das heißen Asoriel? 

Ich geb dem Ding soviel Spannung wie es aushält, Kühlung hab ich ja genug... hrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

nein, eben nicht. Die Phenom II kann man mit Luftkühlung fast nicht auf 4GHz bringen, selbst mit Wasserkühlung wird das sehr haarig. Genau das mein ich mit Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinen Intel bekomm ich 1.500MHz in die Höhe getrieben, und das unter Luft. Beim Phenom II muss man sich über die Hälfte freuen, und das wird kaum zu erreichen sein.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Januar 2010)

Haha, zu geil ^^

NIE WIEDER! Controller war nach 4 Std schon defekt. Kontakt = mangelhaft!
	Antwort von immer-arbeit (02.01.10 03:12):
Sorry, vielleicht ist es defekt, volle Rückerstattung oder Ersatz, Antwort-Mail!
Ergänzungskommentar von waste_me (04.01.10 11:22):
I am willing to remove this feedback for Immer-arbeit



Is bei Ebay,namen hab ich rausgeschnitten.

Btw,ich meine seinen letzten satz ^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nein, eben nicht. Die Phenom II kann man mit Luftkühlung fast nicht auf 4GHz bringen, selbst mit Wasserkühlung wird das sehr haarig. Genau das mein ich mit Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och ne... fast nicht auf 4GHz hört sich nicht toll an. Ich dachte mir eigentlich, das ich dem PhenomII wenn er bei mir ankommt erstmal direkt ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern mache. Jetzt bin ich schon ein bisschen enttäuscht :/
Naja, was will man machen. Für den normalen Betrieb wird der genug Leistung haben, und mal schauen... 3,6 sind bestimmt drin. Wenn nicht gar 3,8 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Sonst kauf dir nen Bottich LN2 und baller ihn auf 7GHz, wie unsere russischen Freunde hier: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU9w3aFuOcQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand wie ich in Ebay bei HTML 

sowas hinkriege, ich schreibe jetzt ein Gegenstand wie: Seelenschwert und wenn ich darüber gehe, erscheint das Bild hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß das jemand, wäre echt sehr nett für meine Auktion


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Kann man bei Ebay Javascript einfügen? Wenn nicht dürfte das was du machen willst nicht gehen.

EDIT: http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/listing-javascript.html


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

ASDF


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2010)

Glaubst Du wir helfen hier aktiv beim Account-Verkauf? Lass Dich gefaelligst allein bannen!


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sonst kauf dir nen Bottich LN2 und baller ihn auf 7GHz, wie unsere russischen Freunde hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU9w3aFuOcQ
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich dabei finanzierst... Kein Ding!


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wir helfen hier aktiv beim Account-Verkauf? Lass Dich gefaelligst allein bannen!



w00t, wer redet hier vom Account-Verkauf

meinst du ich Hack Accounts und verkauf die oda was Oo


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Nein, aber du wirst warscheinlich deinen Verkaufen, und das ist auch verboten.


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Und warum soll ich jemand anders mit bannen lassen bzw. wie sollte ich das?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nein, aber du wirst warscheinlich deinen Verkaufen, und das ist auch verboten.


Ja von Blizzard.... ist ja nicht mehr sein Problem wenn er denn Account nicht mehr hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich ist Dein staendiges Linken von laufenden WoW-Account-Auktionen Bangrund genug. Natuerlich nicht fuer jemand anders - sondern fuer Dich. Und Fragen wie "wie kann ich die Items in meiner Ebay-Auktion anzeigen lassen" deuten ja ziemlich genau darauf hin, was Du vorhast.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Kyragan dann gehts. Mit Dice oder LN2 sind hohe Takte möglich, aber sobald der Phenom II warm wird (was er gerne wird, besonders bei OC) geht nichtsmehr. 

Rethelion weiß da mehr. Selbst 3,8GHz macht man unter Luft nicht mal eben so würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Ja und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun alles, willst herausfinden wo ich zock und dann in Ebay schauen, welcher der tausenden Auktionen mein Charakter entspricht und dann melden?  :rolleyes

und Warcraft III und Diablo II ist doch wohl nicht verboten in Ebay zuverkaufen ...


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> w00t, wer redet hier vom Account-Verkauf
> 
> meinst du ich Hack Accounts und verkauf die oda was Oo


Naja du suchst das für deine Auktion, also was wirst du da verkaufen wollen? ^^
Aber ich verurteile dich mal nicht; hab meine Acc ja selber verkauft. Würde aber nur aufpassen, dass du hier keine Verwarnung kassierst.
Kannst dir mal die Seite anschauen, da bekommst du sowas ähnliches hin(habs grad getestet), aber ob du das für Ebay nutzen darfst, KA.
http://www.walterzorn.de/tooltip/tooltip.htm#download

Mich würd auch mal interessieren ob buffed es erlaubt, dass in EbayAuktionen auf deren Datenbank verlinkt wird.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Januar 2010)

Wieso hängt sich iTunes dauernt bei mir auf -.- kann gar keine Musik auf den iPod laden...


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Sora, es ist ein Banngrund hier im Forum so etwas zu posten. Ich denke das will er damit sagen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Wieso hängt sich iTunes dauernt bei mir auf -.- kann gar keine Musik auf den iPod laden...


weil es dich hasst? schon neue Installiert? Pc neugestartet? 

P.s
Man ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf morgen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kyragan dann gehts. Mit Dice oder LN2 sind hohe Takte möglich, aber sobald der Phenom II warm wird (was er gerne wird, besonders bei OC) geht nichtsmehr.
> 
> Rethelion weiß da mehr. Selbst 3,8GHz macht man unter Luft nicht mal eben so würde ich behaupten.



Naja 3,8Ghz würd schon gehen, müsste man halt auf 1.4-1.45V gehen.
Ich hab jetzt 3,6Ghz mit 1.39V; mit einem besseren Board und einer besseren CPU hätte ich sicher bessere Ergebnisse^^


----------



## Xerivor (4. Januar 2010)

Pc neugestartet das ist schon seit ner Woche so.. natürlich schon neugestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lad gerade nochmal das Setup neu und installier es neu vllt. ändert sich was...


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Januar 2010)

Böser Accverkauf...


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn...mit 1,39V würde ich auf 4,5Ghz kommen, wahrscheinlich höher.

Naja, aber auf der anderen Seite: Wer braucht schon mehr als 4x3,6GHz?



edit: Carcharoth, was heißt eigtl. "Jeg er Ondskapelsen"?


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...mit 1,39V würde ich auf 4,5Ghz kommen, wahrscheinlich höher.
> 
> Naja, aber auf der anderen Seite: Wer braucht schon mehr als 4x3,6GHz?


Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie warm würde ein Intel bei 1.39V werden?


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand hier vielleicht sagen, wo ich jemand beleidigt habe oder mich grob gegenüber jemand gestellt habe?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Frag den Mod, von dem du die Verwarnung hast, wenn du denn eine hast.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Carcharoth, was heißt eigtl. "Jeg er Ondskapelsen"?




"Ich bin bösartig"


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

auch ordentlich, dafür wäre der Takt deutlich höher.

4,2GHz sind ohne Probleme möglich, alle Spannungen liegen da noch im grünen Bereich. Mit Megahalems Push/Pull auf 1.500rpm sinds beim primeln ca. 55°C. Alles was über 4,2GHz geht ist schon arg, das geht dann vor allem aufs Board. Bei 485MHz reicht 1,2V NB Core und 1,1V FSB VTT, bei 500MHz gehts schon 1,4V/1,35V und für 520MHz sinds sogar 1,5V NB Core.


edit: Danke Carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> auch ordentlich, dafür wäre der Takt deutlich höher.
> 
> 4,2GHz sind ohne Probleme möglich, alle Spannungen liegen da noch im grünen Bereich. Mit Megahalems Push/Pull auf 1.500rpm sinds beim primeln ca. 55°C. Alles was über 4,2GHz geht ist schon arg, das geht dann vor allem aufs Board. Bei 485MHz reicht 1,2V NB Core und 1,1V FSB VTT, bei 500MHz gehts schon 1,4V/1,35V und für 520MHz sinds sogar 1,5V NB Core.



Intel-CPU lassen sich nur deswegen so gut übertakten, weil da eine diabolische Macht dahintersteckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei AMD muss man sich wenigstens noch anstregen damit man Ergebnisse sieht, und ich freu mich über meinen Dualcore, der mit 4 Kernen auf 3,6Ghz läuft, viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

na klar, das ist natürlich Sahne. Aus nem günstigen Dualcore einen mit 3,6GHz getakteten Quad zu machen ist ne feine Sache. Trotzdem werkelt auch mein Q9550 bei 3,4Ghz (3,4GHz da bei 400MHz die Ramteiler passen) recht flott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Rethi, hast du dir eigentlich den Dualcore explizit deswegen gekauft um ihn zu versuchen zu einem Quad zu machen, oder hast du es einfach mal "Just4Fun" ausprobiert Glück gehabt? :>


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

@Rethelion Alter Glückspilz! Schwein gehabt und ne CPU erwischt, wo die Kerne nur deaktiviert und nicht defekt waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is natürlich nice aus nem X2 550 nen X4 B50 zu machen und den dann auf 3,6GHz stabil zu bekommen. :>


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2010)

Übrigens, falls sich jemand interresiert hat, wie man von einen MacBook Pro das Bild auf einen LCD Fernseher kriegt. Werde ich diese Woche berichten, ob es funktoniert mit dne Kabeln die ich bestellt habe, die werde hoffe ich Mittwoch ankommen und werde dann mal berichten =)


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Rethi, hast du dir eigentlich den Dualcore explizit deswegen gekauft um ihn zu versuchen zu einem Quad zu machen, oder hast du es einfach mal "Just4Fun" ausprobiert Glück gehabt? :>



Wo ist da der Unterschied? Ich hab mir explizit einen X2 gekauft und wollte mein Glück versuchen ihn freizuschalten^^
Vorher hatte ich einen X3 720, der lies sich zwar freischalten lief aber nicht Primestable.

Da fällt mir grad ein, dass ich meinen Eltern auch einen X2 verbaut habe, wird Zeit das ich den Teste^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Hmm... Okay :>
Mit AthlonII CPU's geht das bestimmt auch oder? Dann werde ich das nämlich mal mit der CPU von 'nem Kumpel probieren, und vielleicht bekommt er ja einen Quad dadurch.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm... Okay :>
> Mit AthlonII CPU's geht das bestimmt auch oder? Dann werde ich das nämlich mal mit der CPU von 'nem Kumpel probieren, und vielleicht bekommt er ja einen Quad dadurch.



Ne Athlons X2 sind echte X2; dass einzige was dir da passieren kann(und ich glaube auch nur bei den X4), dass du einen Phenom drauß machst^^


----------



## Xerivor (4. Januar 2010)

Verkäuft AMD etwa den kaputt Kram nochmal weiter <.<?


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Übrigens, falls sich jemand interresiert hat, wie man von einen MacBook Pro das Bild auf einen LCD Fernseher kriegt. Werde ich diese Woche berichten, ob es funktoniert mit dne Kabeln die ich bestellt habe, die werde hoffe ich Mittwoch ankommen und werde dann mal berichten =)



_Mach das :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

Na klar Xerivor. Die Phenom II sind/waren alles die selben, nur eben dass die Dualcore 2 defekte Kerne haben, die einfach deaktiviert wurden. Schon hat man aus nem Quad nen Dualcore gemacht.

Mit etwas Glück konnte man die X2 zu nem Quad freischalten, sofern man einen Dualcore mit 4 funktionierenden Cores erwischt hat.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Verkäuft AMD etwa den kaputt Kram nochmal weiter <.<?



Was heisst kaputt? Alle Prozessoren laufen ohne Fehler.
Nur wenn bei einem PhenomX4 1/2 Kerne defekt sind wird daraus ein X2; wenn aber zu wenige kaputte X4 zur Verfügung stehen werden halt funktionierende X4 als X2 verkauft.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2010)

spart massig Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Da ratz ich glatt am Abend nochmal weg xD Naja, hab eh Nachtschicht gerade und es ist nichts los hier. Bei meinem HWV Paket hat sich was getan! Es wird gerade zur Zustellbasis transportiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Na dann hasts ja morgen in der Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Jo, fehlt trotzdem noch ein Paket. caseking hat meinen neuen CPU Kühler, zusammen mit dem neuen Gehäuse für einen Kumpel von mir noch nicht auf reisen geschickt. Naja, immerhin haben die den Kram inzwischen als bezahlt markiert. Sollte also so am Donnerstag meinen neuen Rechner haben.

Ich hasse diese warterei...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Stimmt mein zeug kommt morgen und ich drehe fast durch.... xD


----------



## Kyragan (4. Januar 2010)

Caseking liefert eigentlich schnell wenn die Kohle da ist. Im Regelfall noch am gleichen Tag des Zahlungseingangs und einen Tag später hat man dann das Paket in der Hand. Lief bisher bei jeder Casekinglieferung so ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Ja warten wir mal ab ob ich morgen Post bekomm, und wenn, was so alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein sysprofile wieder mit neuen Fotos und Hardware Informationen füttern. Hach.. ich freu mich^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ach... SysProfile. Da müsste ich glatt auchmal ein paar Fotos machen, wenn ich meinen PhenomII hab. Hrrr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (4. Januar 2010)

Ist aber echt praktisch das ich diese Woche meine Hardware bekomme, habe ich genug Zeit zum basteln. Wäre das erst nächste Woche da, sähe das schon wieder ganz anders aus. 
Habe momentan Dienst von zu Hause, dazu noch Nachtschicht. Zivildienst ist echt geil was sowas betrifft. Ab nächster Woche darf ich wieder in unsere Hauptzentrale in Hamburg und muss dort Serviceschiene fahren, sprich, ich hab wieder 8-10 Stunden tage.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Januar 2010)

so hab mir ne 4890  bestellt von sapphire nachdem die von xfx 4mal eingeschickt werden musste, was mich ziemlich angekotzt hat. Wenn die von sapphire jetzt mucken macht gibt´s tote!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2010)

lustiges video....


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Die Funktion ist aber wirklich gut, und relativ nahe an dem dran, was man auch durch manuelles probieren bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Hey hab mir ein Board aus der Serie bestellt... . Werd ich glatt mal die Methode der Frau probieren xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ jo hab auch ein P7P55D bestellt werde es morgen ääääääää ich meine heute mal testen. ^^ xD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/intel_clarkda...ore_i3_core_i5/

Interessanter Test. Mal sehen, ob du im Luxx auch bald noch was kommt oder ob das nur in der printed zu sehen ist. Gleichmal bei CB schaun, ob die aufn ähnliches Fazit kommen.

Edit: Sehr schöner Test auch bei computerbase.de . Dort wird meiner Meinung nach auch das korrekte Fazit gefällt auch wenn ich ht4u zustimme, dass die neuen i3 und i5 CPUs für HTPCs und Office PCs wirklich sehr interessant sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

So guten morgen.... 

Kaffe hab ich, so nun muss nur noch der Postbote kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So guten morgen....
> 
> Kaffe hab ich, so nun muss nur noch der Postbote kommen.
> 
> ...



Moin, meine Nachtschicht is gleich zu Ende und ich warte auf sehnsüchtig auf nen DHL Boten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich mach heute den Tag durch, muss meinen Schlafrhythmus mal wieder ins Lot bringen. Schlaf ich halt meine letzten 3 Diensttage. Bin noch von Sylvester komplett raus...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ich warte auf sehnsüchtig auf nen DHL Boten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo, ich eben auf den Postbote, man merkt das ich scharf auf die Sachen bin... sonst würde ich nicht an einem freien tag um 08:00 morgens aufstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Der Weg zur Postfiliale ist einfach zu weit, als das man sowas in Kauf nimmt. Kenn das^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Weit ist es nicht gerade vielleicht 5 Minuten... aber das Pakte wird schwer sein, es ist kalt, hat Schnee ^^ darum lieber früher aufstehen. xD


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Apropros Schnee.. darf gleich noch Eiskratzen bevor ich Schichtende habe.. grml..


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2010)

hab seit diesem letztem jahr n carport und bisher noch nicht kratzen müssen. ich bin fasziniert und weiss nicht, wieso die luftfeuchtigkeit nicht an den autos kondensiert und gefriert, wenn da n dach drüber ist ... ?! aber das gehört hier wohl nicht her. ;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Man wo bleibt der SCHEISS POSTBOTE.... GRRRRRRRRR xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: kann ja nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ sonst kommt der immer so gegen 10^^


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hey hab mir ein Board aus der Serie bestellt... . Werd ich glatt mal die Methode der Frau probieren xD



DU MÄDCHEN!! xD


@sam:
Der kommt immer später, wenn man etwas erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir kommen die Typen von der Post sowie DHL immer erst um die Mittagszeit rum.. . Bei dem Schnee bestimmt erst so gegen 14 Uhr. Bin irgendwie ungeduldig, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich den eh noch nicht zusammenbauen kann, da mir mein CPU Kühler von Caseking fehlt^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber bei mir kommt das normaler weisse Morgens... ^^ ich glaub der will mich Foltern.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Januar 2010)

ich wart auch aufn postboten,der ups postbote hat mir heute schon ne psp gebracht xD jetzt nurnoch der dhl mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

na dann wünsch ich doch mal allen einen Guten morgen

und das der Pösepöse postbote bald kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja...mir is fad, heute nix los sagt mir was ich machen kann ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> jaja...mir is fad, heute nix los sagt mir was ich machen kann ^^


Meinen Postboten Killen... wenn er nicht in 2 Minuten da ist!!!!


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

Softwareoverclocking kommt bei mir nicht in die Tüte! Feinabstimmung mit MemSet muss sein, zB um die Bootwall zu umgehen, aber auf Software wie ET6 von Gigabyte oder das Gedöns von Asus verlassen: Never! Ich will wissen wie was eingestellt ist, angefangen bei den Spannungen, über den FSB und Ramteiler und wenn es sein muss bis hin zu den Skews.


Ansonsten: Bei mir kommt der DHL-Mensch i.d.R. erst Nachmittags an. Ich warte momentan auf ein Netzteil für nen Kollegen und meine Ramkühler. Ach ja, und auf ein RaR-Ticket.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

muss der ram eig gekühlt werden? also so richtig mit kühler?
Finds bssl schwachsinig/nur show^^

Bei mir kommt die Post gegen 16Uhr und 24h express 7.30uhr früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Overclocking:
Der PC startet mit Standardsettings, lädt windows und dann übertaktet der. Auf dauer kann das nicht gut gehen denke ich =/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

GERADE GEKOMMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

gz kleiner :*  =D
dann bastel mal und mach pics! ^^


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

aber die bilder müsen besser werden als meine xD

und gz ^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

jupp, sieht nett aus.

Niranda ich habs ja schon ein paar Seiten davor geschrieben. Ab nem bestimmten Punkt ist Ramkühlung Pflicht. Bei normalen Dimms reine Show, klar. Aber wenn es in Richtung 650MHz bei CL5 geht (DDR2 wohlgemerkt) und die Spannung irgendwo weit jenseits der 2,5V liegt, dann braucht man sowohl Heatspreader als auch einen potenten Lüfter, und zwar für Chipsatz, MosFets UND Ram. Wobei bei so nem FSB der Chipsatz luftgekühlt sterben würde, den muss man da schon mit Dice/LN2 kühlen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> gz kleiner :*  =D
> dann bastel mal und mach pics! ^^


Ich höre auf Asoriel rat... und warte lieber eine stunde.. bis das zeug zimmer Temperatur hat

aber dann fang ich gleich an zu basteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich höre auf Asoriel rat... und warte lieber eine stunde.. bis das zeug zimmer Temperatur hat
> 
> aber dann fang ich gleich an zu basteln.
> 
> ...



Und gleich danach ein paar Benches posten; nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

erst wird er vom postboten gefoltert, jetzt foltert er sich selbst.. lol xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Ich stehe halt auf Folter... xD



Rethelion schrieb:


> Und gleich danach ein paar Benches posten; nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ es wird eine lange nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Windoof mag mich ned ^^
Ihr kennt doch diesen Windows Leistungsindex...also jetzt weis ich warums ab und an länger dauert...die Festplatte wird nur mit 6,0 angegeben rest liegt bei 7,8 bzw 7,9 ausser die grafikkarte die ist bei 6,5 ^^

Ich halt davon ja nicht zu viel aber ich glaub ich hol mir doch noch ne neue Platte, ist glaueb ich stimmiger...


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir bremst die Graka mit 6.8; die Festplatte hätte eine 7.4^^


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

btw sam mein cod6 is da =P ^^

--------
MAILING:
1) Ich habe einen Mailserver: bla@niraphone.de
2) Kommt von z.b. ebay nun eine Nachricht an bla@niraphone.de leitet der Mailserver die Mail von ebay um, da der Betreff am Anfang kein !(?) enthält.
Der Mailserver nimmt nur Nachrichten mit !(?) an, ansonsten werden alle Mails auf meine Googleadresse umgeleitet, ohne eine Kopie anzufertigen.
3) Die mail von ebay durchläuft bei googlemail diverse filter und wird wieder zurückgesendet zu bla@niraphone.de
4) Der Mailserver prüft wieder den Betreff. Am Anfang steht !(?) im Betreff - der Mailserver nimmt die Mail an.

Problem:
- ich finde bei googlemail keine Filteroption, um den Betreff zu editieren
- ich finde bei googlemail keine filteroption, um die original-mail-adresse beim weiterleiten NICHT zu verändern.

Hat jmd ne Lösung?^^


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Kann mir wer ne gute sehr schnelle platte mit maximal 500gb und günstig empfehlen? ^^


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Kann mir wer ne gute sehr schnelle platte mit maximal 500gb und günstig empfehlen? ^^



Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder Western Digital Black Caviar


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Meine neue Hardware ist nun auch endlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fotos mach ich später, gerade keine Batterien für die Camera. Hoffe das morgen mein CPU Kühler da ist, dann kann ich mit dem Umbau beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder Western Digital Black Caviar



hab zurzeit: http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=853604 also auch eine Western Digital ^^
Aber ich denke ich werde die Samsung Spinpoint f3 nehmen ^^


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand ob ein farbiges Pixel genauso groß ist wie ein schwarzes?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

jopp, auf jeden Fall eine F3 nehmen.

Aber auch damit wirst du im Win7 Leistungsindex nicht weit klettern. Bei mir hat ne popelige Green Caviar den selben Wert wie die F3, welche doch zu den schnellsten momentan erhältlichen HDDs mit 7.200rpm gehört. Höher steigts nur mit SSDs.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob ein farbiges Pixel genauso groß ist wie ein schwarzes?



jap, müsste doch.
1 Pixel besteht doch aus rot, gelb und blau sowie aus alles ganz hell und alles ganz aus... wobei letzteres #000000 - also schwarz wäre. es gibt aber noch ein anderes schwarz, da leuchten die Pixel trotzdem etwas (wenn auch nur leicht)


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> jap, müsste doch.
> 1 Pixel besteht doch aus rot, gelb und blau sowie aus alles ganz hell und alles ganz aus... wobei letzteres #000000 - also schwarz wäre. es gibt aber noch ein anderes schwarz, da leuchten die Pixel trotzdem etwas (wenn auch nur leicht)



Und wie groß ist dann ein Pixel?


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und wie groß ist dann ein Pixel?



"Die physische Größe eines Bildschirmpixels hängt vom Ausgabegerät ab". 

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> "Die physische Größe eines Bildschirmpixels hängt vom Ausgabegerät ab".
> 
> Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel



Ich meinte die Größe in Bit^^


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

1 Pixel benötigt 3 Byte (bei 24 Bit Farbtiefe)


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> 1 Pixel benötigt 3 Byte (bei 24 Bit Farbtiefe)



Das macht Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

So langsam kann caseking mein Paket mal verschicken, seit gestern Spätnachmittag ist der Status auf "bezahlt". Habe aber immer noch keine Versandmail... ungeduld macht sich in mir breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Januar 2010)

Hey, Ich bräuchte mal kurz Hilfe.

Also, ich habe für meinen Vater noch nachträglich zu Weihanchten 2 Sachen bestellt und im Internet danach rumgesucht (was fürs Handy)

So, mein Dad benutzt fürs Internet den selben Benutzer Account wie ich, nun das Problem egal wo man was eingibt (er immer bei Google z.B.)
Kommen dann die Suchbegriffe, halt von der Handytasche für N95 8GB und ne Autohalterung dafür. Nur soll er es eigentlich nicht erfahren.

Wie kann ich diese "Einträge" löschen/beseitigen ?

Habs schon in Firefox probiert, normal über Systemsteuerung und so. Finde aber nix =/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann euch was zum lache erzählen ich musst den Mugen 2 3mal drauf hauen weil ich es 2 mal falsch gemacht habe... xD ^^ die Anleitung ist auch scheisse...


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann euch was zum lache erzählen ich musst den Mugen 2 3mal drauf hauen weil ich es 2 mal falsch gemacht habe... xD ^^ die Anleitung ist auch scheisse...



Haha xD Ich hab mal ein paar erste Bilder gemacht und diese in mein Sysprofile geladen. Wer mag: http://www.sysprofile.de/id55145


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Frag ma die Montierung vom Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro7 Rev 2 auf nem AM3 mit den klemmen, das ist auch nen gefriemel...hab auch ersma 10minuten für gebraucht bis das teil dann saß ^^


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

@Nebola92:Geh mit der Maus über die Einträge und lösche sie mit "Entf"

@Mondryx: Die Bilder sind aber ziemlich unscharf^^


----------



## Xerivor (5. Januar 2010)

Bei Firefox... Extras -> Private Daten bzw. Chronik  löschen - > Eingebene Such & Formular Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das macht Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei 32bit-Farbtiefe doch auch 3bit?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann euch was zum lache erzählen ich musst den Mugen 2 3mal drauf hauen weil ich es 2 mal falsch gemacht habe... xD ^^ die Anleitung ist auch scheisse...


Die Anleitung ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig, ist nur nicht immer ganz einfach das Zeugs auch so festzuziehen, wie man es gern hätte.
Kleiner Tipp: Mugen auf den Kopf legen und Mainboarddrauf legen. Dann gehts besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisschen fummlig isses wirklich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Mondryx: Die Bilder sind aber ziemlich unscharf^^



Ich weiß... hab zwar extra auf "Bilder aus kurzer Distanz" gestellt, trotzdem so unscharf... . Naja verwackelt hab ich es auch noch. Morgen wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin versuch ich es erneut...


----------



## Nebola (5. Januar 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Bei Firefox... Extras -> Private Daten bzw. Chronik  löschen - > Eingebene Such & Formular Daten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke hat geklappt, jetzt nur noch warten bis die Sachen ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> bei 32bit-Farbtiefe doch auch 3bit?



32Bit=4Byte?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Anleitung ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig, ist nur nicht immer ganz einfach das Zeugs auch so festzuziehen, wie man es gern hätte.
> Kleiner Tipp: Mugen auf den Kopf legen und Mainboarddrauf legen. Dann gehts besser.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab es auch so gemacht verkehrt rum... ^^ ging am einfachsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Foto ist mit dem handy gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bin aber noch nicht fertig... xD


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> 32Bit=4Byte?



ja hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1byte = 8bit

Unser einer Lehrer macht uns ganz kirre...
mal rechnet der mit 1024, mal mit 1000... dann sagt er bit meint aber byte und blaa... wir haben gelernt:
Überschrift des Themas abschreiben
-> selbst recherchieren
--> Test schreiben
---> 1 bekommen

wer bei dem zuhört hat verloren xD


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

Nira Nira...



Niranda schrieb:


> 1 Pixel besteht doch aus rot, *gelb* und blau



Es war rot, *grün* und blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Montage des Mugen2 fand ich eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwierig, aber ich hab ihn auch wirklich oft montiert. An die Montage des Megahalems kommt aber so schnell nichts ran, die ist genial!


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

deiner? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=242533



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nira Nira...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blau + gelb = grün !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Farben, die man mischen kann brauch man nicht, also ist es gelb... ^^
oder?  ey verunsichert mich hier nicht auchnoch... der lehrer is schon schlimm genug^^

Btw Megahalem:
Es war ein Krampf dem im Meditower reinzubasteln.... nachher hab ich den aufm board inlc 2 Lüfter verbaut und das board so ins Gehäuse reingepflanzt^^

Aber mein alter Thermaltake BigTyphoon war schlimmer... da guggten so die Metalschrauben nach oben aus dem Board, den kühler musstest dazwischen einführen (und wehe du warst bssl zu sehr verrutscht, dann alles nochma neu) und wenn der dann lose drauf saß.. ja dann schraub den 1kg Kühler mit 4 winzigen Muttern fest, an die man nicht dran kommt, außer mit fingerspitzen... und er darf ja nich locker sitzen, was in der Nähe des Netzteiles sogut wie unmöglich war. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, und grün und blau gibt gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wikipedia: "Ein Bildschirmpixel besteht in der Regel aus drei Farbpunkten jeweils einer Grundfarbe (Rot, Grün und Blau)."


Der Megahalems ist schon mächtig, in ein Asgard passt er mit Ach und Krach rein, aber rein von der Montage ist er ungeschlagen.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Gz zur neuen Hardware Sam, sieht schonmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war den halben Tag in der Stadt und hab mich beim Mediamarkt nicht davon abhalten können DvDs zu kaufen... naja, immerhin hab ich jetzt erstmal ne Weile was zu schauen (Eureka Season 2 + My Name is Earl Season 1 -> 16 Stunden Laufzeit ^^)


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat doch glatt jemand meinen OC-Rekord gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2,1V? Die wird sicher gut warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

jopp, so ca. -160°C trotz LN2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion, ich wusste garnicht, dass du nen Agena hast. Dachte immer B50? P


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2010)

_Mit welchem Freeware-Brennprogramm brenne ich denn am besten Fotos auf einen DVD-Rohling? Soll hier eine mit Fotos vollklatschen..-_-_


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ja, und grün und blau gibt gelb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grün und blau ergibt violett? xD
ach kp -.- xD

@paini:
Mit Nero xD
- Windows (vista und 7 können das)
- BurnXP (für winxp xD)


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mit welchem Freeware-Brennprogramm brenne ich denn am besten Fotos auf einen DVD-Rohling? Soll hier eine mit Fotos vollklatschen..-_-_



DVD in den Brenner und daten rüberziehen ^^ dann brennen drücken (so gehts zumindest bei Win7 und Vista ^^)

EDIT: Nira war schneller <.<


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

tja.. weihnachten is vorbei Magexe (dein ava angugg)


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Tja weihnachten ist vorbei... *niras ava angugg*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: So roflcopter ist besser oder?


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

LOOL XD

[/ausredemodus on]
Das ist ein Kondom^^
[/ausredemodus off]


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2010)

_Hier ist XP drauf - womit mach ich das hier? :X

Link pls , danke :-)_


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Jaja frauen und ihre ausreden ^^


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hier ist XP drauf - womit mach ich das hier? :X
> 
> Link pls , danke :-)_



sei nicht so faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.chip.de/downloads/CDBurnerXP_13008371.html


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion, ich wusste garnicht, dass du nen Agena hast. Dachte immer B50? P



Den hatte ich Anfangs, hat aber nach dem Boardwechsel den Geist aufgegeben und da konnte ich ihn zum Glück tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die OC-Ergebnisse sind übrigens Auslesefehler^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

ist das wirklich ein Screen von dir?


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ist das wirklich ein Screen von dir?



Jup, hier das ganze Bild:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attac...mp;d=1229447383


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

Du hattest echt mal nen 9950BE? Oha...dann hast aber nen anständigen Sprung gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Du hattest echt mal nen 9950BE? Oha...dann hast aber nen anständigen Sprung gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup zu der Zeit als ich den gekauft habe gab es noch keinen PhenomII und die Athlon X2 wollte ich mir auch nicht antun.
War aber nur ungeduldig, hätte ich noch etwas gewartet dann hätte ich mir auch einen PhenomII holen können.

Und btw: Ich war mit dem vollkommen zufrieden; es gab damals nichts was ich nicht hätte machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Sam ist off... d.h. er ist kurz vor der fertigstellung und wenn er beim installieren ist kommt er hier wieder on^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

Ich finde bei dem Antec Tweleve Hundred hat man richtig schön platz zum einbauen und verlegen, da hat er sich ein gutes Gehäuse ausgesucht. Top!


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Will nen LianLi A05B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Das wär mir ein bisschen zu schlicht, jedenfalls ungemoddet. Mein P60 gefällt mir immer noch am besten von den ganzen LianLi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Antec von Sam ist auch nice, stimmt.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Die Armorsuits find ich irgendwie alle hässlich. :/


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Ich find die nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

@EspCap

World of Warcraft ist einfach bei  mir jetzt die Luft raus, 4 oder 5 Jahre, wie lang gibts das schon?, da ist einfach keine Spannung mehr, du musst um erfolgreich werden, ernorm viel Zeit in das Spiel stecken, für PvE musst du immer an Raids teilnehmen, Emblemen sammeln, Ruf in der Arena musst du hoch kommen über 2,2k um anständig Arenapunkte jede Woche zu kommen. Das ist doch kein Spiel mehr ...

Spiele jetzt einfach Diablo II bis Diablo III kommt^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Meine Rede... aber wie gesagt, mein Acc ist eigentlich nur noch wegen den Leuten in Gilde und FL aktiv, das Spiel selber finde ich langsam auch immer langweiliger.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habs nach über 3 Jahren schon vor nem halben Jahr aufgegeben. Die Luft war so ziemlich raus und 3.2 war dann eh der Overkill. Für mich ist das Spiel gestorben.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Machts wie ich.
Vor mehr als nem halben Jahr hab ich aufgehört und meinen Account entsorgt. WoW hat mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, man hat schon alles gekannt und Items/Gold/etc waren alles nichts mehr wert.
Jetzt hab ich mir nen Testaccount geholt und fange wieder bei 0 an, also alles wieder erkunden und erarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Ich war ein paar Wochen vor Weihnachten das erste mal in der neuen Lichking-Raininni, und ehrlichgesagt fand ichs schon nach dem ersten Raid wieder langweilig. Erstens erinnert mich das extrem an BT und zweitens ist es einfach überhaupt nichts neues... mal schauen, lange werd ich sicher nicht mehr spielen, spätestens mit Catalysm hör ich auf (sehr wahrscheinlich früher). 
Irgendwie ist das Geldverschwendung, wenn ich sowieso nur 0-10 mal im Monat einlogge.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Bei ersterem stimm ich zu, bei der Testaccountgeschichte eher weniger. ;D

Ich spiel derweil Shooter oder mal n Rennspiel. Mein nächstes MMO wird definitiv erst SWTOR.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Machts wie ich.
> Vor mehr als nem halben Jahr hab ich aufgehört und meinen Account entsorgt. WoW hat mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, man hat schon alles gekannt und Items/Gold/etc waren alles nichts mehr wert.
> Jetzt hab ich mir nen Testaccount geholt und fange wieder bei 0 an, also alles wieder erkunden und erarbeiten
> 
> ...




Ich kann das Spiel einfach nicht mehr sehen, wenn du dir was holst, z.B. das T9 Set und dann eine Healwaffe, das passt einfach nicht mehr zusammen, du bist auf 80 und siehst aus wie der letzte Vollhonk, die Farben sind durcheinander gemischt. Siehst aus wie der Pausenclown von neben an.


EDIT: Kyragan SWTOR ist doch von EA oder? :/


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

> Mein nächstes MMO wird definitiv erst SWTOR.


Stimmt, das hab ich ganz vergessen... wenn das rauskommt werd ich mit WoW aufhören und es mir zumindest mal anschauen. 
Ist eigentlich mitterweile schon ein Release bekannt?

Edit : 
Ich glaube schon, und von Lucasarts natürlich.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

@Sora EA? Keine Ahnung, aber als Entwickler steckt Bioware dahinter. Das is viel wichtiger. ;D

Es gab noch nichtmal ne Beta oder ne Ankündigung, dass ne Beta anlaufen soll. Ich schätze schon fast wenn wir eine selbige noch in diesem Jahr sehen können wir uns glücklich schätzen.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Öhm... ich meine mich mal vor ein paar Monaten für die Beta angemeldet zu haben ehrlichgesagt ^^
Was daraus geworden ist weiss ich aber auch nicht...

Edit : Das ist aus ner Mail von 12.11 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich damals angemeldet aber nie wieder was gehört : /


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hab ich ganz vergessen... wenn das rauskommt werd ich mit WoW aufhören und es mir zumindest mal anschauen.
> Ist eigentlich mitterweile schon ein Release bekannt?
> 
> Edit :
> Ich glaube schon, und von Lucasarts natürlich.



Nix bekannt. Wahrscheinlich erst 2011.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

Klos dein Avatar erinnert mich grad irgendwie an mich, hab nur 2 Stunden geschlafen :<


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der immer von* solchen* Fehlermeldungen attackiert wird? Als ich diese damals bei Vista hatte, habe ich mir extra XP aufgespielt um wieder spielen zu können. :X   Google gibt auch keine vernünftigen Problemlösungen und habt bestimmt auch keine parat, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

@EspCap Das hab ich auch, aber nur weil man sich für ne Beta registrieren kann bedeutet das nicht, dass in absehbarer Zeit auch eine starten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Da ist auch wieder was dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der immer von* solchen* Fehlermeldungen attackiert wird? Als ich diese damals bei Vista hatte, habe ich mir extra XP aufgespielt um wieder spielen zu können. :X   Google gibt auch keine vernünftigen Problemlösungen und habt bestimmt auch keine parat, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Betrifft das nur das Spiel oder den Windows Explorer?
Mein VLC verweigert ab und an den Dienst. Wenn ich ihn dann das zweite Mal starte gehts.

Wenn der Windows Explorer immer wieder abstürzt: Schau nach was für Shell Erweiterungen aktiv sind. Bei mir hat die Shell-Erweiterung(zusätzliche Unterpunkte im Rechtsklickmenü) von WinRaR jedesmal meinen Explorer zum Absturz gebracht. 7zip hat von Anfang an funktioniert und tut es auch immer noch.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)




----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

Nur das Spiel. Damals hat immer ein Neustart geholfen, nun aber nicht mehr. :X Habe das Spiel auch bei der Datenausführungsverhinderung rausgenommen. Funktioniert auch nicht. Ich schaue mal nach was für eine Fehlermeldung rauskommt.

Edit: Fehlermeldung


----------



## Xerivor (5. Januar 2010)

Man... mein iTunes will nicht meinen iPod bespielen langsam nervt es er fängt an.. dann bleibt er hängen.. bei lied 9 von 500 blabla das immer wieder manchmal bei lied 14 usw usw. danach muss ich den kompletten PC neustarten weil der PC nicht mal mehr die externe erkennt -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Hab Problem.... 1. ich bekomme kein Bild. 2.Die strom steckter für Die Felsplatte und DVD Laufwerk vom Netzteil passen nicht O.o 

und ich habe eine frage... kommt man auch ohne Felsplatte ins Bios? ich nehme an ja?


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

Ja ins BIOS kommst du auch ohne Platte. Wie wird denn deine Festplatte und dein Laufwerk angeschlossen?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Sicher passen die Stromstecker, du benutzt 100% die falschen. Die Stromstecker sind klein und flach.

Zum Bild-Problem: Monitor richtig angesteckt? Grafikkarte bekommt Strom? Lüfter drehen an?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Schaue ich später ich habe einfach kein Bild... das macht mir im Moment am meisten sorgen.

EDIT: bin ich doof? klar bekommt die Grafik karte Strom... der lüfter dreht sich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Schaue ich später ich habe einfach kein Bild... das macht mir im Moment am meisten sorgen.
> 
> EDIT: bin ich doof? klar bekommt die Grafik karte Strom... der lüfter dreht sich ja
> 
> ...



Hast du eine Onboard-Karte? Falls ja steck da mal an.
Und wegen den Laufwerken, versuchst du IDE auf SATA(oder umgekehrt) zu stecken?
IDE sind 4 runde Kontakte in einem eckigen Stecker; Sata hat mehrere Adern in einem flachen gewinkelten Stecker.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

IDE & SATA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.bilder.preistaktik.de/Artikelbilder/PCKASZ5S2.JPG


Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass im TS meine IP Adresse angezeigt wird...? Stand da nicht sonst immer "hidden"?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Moment nicht so schnell ich will erst das Problem lösen wie so ich kein Bild habe... 

Mainboard P7P55D LE Grafik karte 8800 GTS ^^ das will ich erst lösen ich danke dir Trotzendem ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

PCI-Express-6Pin Stecker in der Karte? Die Lüfter laufen auch ohne das Ding an.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Ja GRRRR ^^ PC-E ist drin... ^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Hast den Monitor auch wirklich am richtigen Ausgang? Sonst probier wie schon gesagt die OnBoard, geh ins Bios und deaktivier diese :>


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Mal den zweiten PCIe-Steckplatz probiert?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Spielehersteller können irgendwie kein Deutsch. Wollte grad Call of Juarez deinstallieren und dann kam das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mal den zweiten PCIe-Steckplatz probiert?



Ja... gerade eben ich glaub ich bau gleich die 8600GTS die ich nun im alten Pc drin habe aus und Probiere es mit der^^




Shefanix schrieb:


> Hast den Monitor auch wirklich am richtigen Ausgang? Sonst probier wie schon gesagt die OnBoard, geh ins Bios und deaktivier diese :>


hat das Mainboard eine OnBoard Grafikkarte?  ich glaube nein... ich sehe keinen Schluss ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Neue Boards haben alle in den Chipsatz integrierte Grafiklösungen. Sei es nun ne Intel GMA oder ne interne HD3300.
Im Regelfall schaltet die sich jedoch ab, wenn eine dedizierte Grafikkarte erkannt wird.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Shefa der is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nach 1 woche e-mail terror und gestriger mail vom Anwalt hab ich mein Geld von dem alten verkäufer der HD5850 wieder...der meinte doch: Ja ich überweis es ihnen sobald ich das Geld habe...naja das war letzte Montag und das sollte schon vor Weihnachten bei ihm sein (weil wegen sofortüberwiesung und so ^^)

Naja...investier ich eben noch mehr kohle und kauf mir meine HD5850 von Conrad (auch wenns ne XMX ist und ca 100ocken teurer ist, aber die 9800gtx+ geht mir mehr und mehr auf den sack, kann nichmal Alganon gescheit spielen da ich irgendwann grafik bugs bekomm und der treiber sich immer mal verabschiedet...btw Alganon kann man so sehen wie WoW version 1.0 finds mal nett neue gegenden und so, gibt ne 7 tage Testversion ^^)

So dann ma hoffen ob Conrad sich dran hält mit den 2 Tagen lieferzeit ^^, ich werde berichten


EDIT: @Kyra ich wusste nich das nen p7p55d ne onboard karte hat O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das stimmt wo bitte schön muss ich den Monitor an schlissen?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

An den DVI-Port deiner Grafikkarte. Wenn du den Monitor am Board betreiben möchtest am passenden DVI/VGA/whatever Port den das Board besitzt. Sollte VGA oder DVI sein.
@Magexe Integrierte Grafiklösung sind nicht mehr extra als Onboard-Grafik ausgewiesen. Die stecken im Chipsatz. Bei AMD in der Northbridge. Intel hat das System mit North- und Southbridge ja verworfen und seit i7/i5 auf ne Ein-Chip-Lösung gesetzt.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast keine Onboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kyragan: Wo haben die 790FX-Boards ihre Onboard Grafik?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

ES HAT ABER KEINE SCHLÜSSE AM BORD... WEDER DVI ODER VGA..... UND WENN ICH DIE GRAFIKKARTE DRIN HABE... UND DENN MONITOR ANSCHLISSE HAB ICH JA KEIN BILD. -_-


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

@Kyra, jetzt check ich das...dachte du meintest onboard...war nen bissi komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Monitor am strom? Monitor an? ^^ (sry doofe frage aber ist mir auch scho passiert)


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

wtf, wollt ihr mich verarschen? Ich war mir zu 99% sicher, dass im P55-Chipsatz ne Intel GMA steckt und nun seh ich auf der ASUS-Seite dass dort tatsächlich kein Port für ne Bildausgabe vorhanden ist. Entweder bin ich grad total fehlgepolt, oder ASUS spart. O_O

Edit: Ich seh grad. Der P55 hat keine. Die neuen H55. H57, Q57 in Form der IGPs der CPUs und der G45 jedoch schon. :/ Nevermind.
Bei AMD verhält sichs ähnlich. Der 790FX hat keine, der 790GX hat ne integrierte HD3300.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Vll ist das eine kabellose Grafiklösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Eher ne brainlose. Zumindest lässt mich mein Brain grad im Stich. ;D


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

normal hab ich immer brainlaggs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

War nur grad verwirrt, weil ich gestern noch den Test zu den Clarkdale CPUs gelesen hab und dort nen Phenom II X4 955 mit nem 790er Chipsatz als Gegenpart zum i5-661 mit seiner iGPU stand. Dass es natürlich nen 790*G*X und nen 790*F*X Chipsatz gibt genauso wie es bei Intel den *P*55 und den *G*55 gibt, hatte ich kurzfristig verdrängt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: Monitor am strom? Monitor an? ^^ (sry doofe frage aber ist mir auch scho passiert)


Ja, hab 2 Monitore das selbe ergebniss hab gerade kurz die Geforce 8600GTS reingebaut auch kein bild >_> ich könnte heulen... ach stimmt ich bin ja ein mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Die Karte steckt 100% fest eingerastet im PCI-E-Slot UND der 6-Pin Stecker ist ebenso fest mit der Karte verbunden und eingerastet? Die entsprechende Ader für den 6-Pin ist auch ins Netzteil gesteckt(falls du eins mit modularem Kabelmanagement haben solltest), der Rest vom PC läuft einwandfrei und du hast immer noch kein Bild?
Jetz wirds kurios... O_o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir 100% sicher das die Grafikkarte Im PCI-E ist... ich hab normales Netzteil also hone Kabelmanagement... und ich bin mir sicher das der erst läuft sonst würde ja ein Piepsen oder so kommen? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Und ich bin mir fast 100%ig sicher, dass es an der Stromzufuhr liegt weil ich das gleiche Symptom selbst erst vor kurzem hatte. Ich will dich ja jetzt nicht vorführen, aber checks lieber nochmal 100%ig nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten: An BIOS-Einstellungen kanns kaum liegen, schließlich gibts (wider erwarten meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) keine integrierte Grafiklösung. Selbst ohne Treiber würden die rudimentärsten Funktionen in Sachen Bilddarstellung laufen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

ich habe mal die Bios Batterie raus genommen... und wieder rein.. nun pipster es würde er gleich Exploitieren


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Einmal Jumpern hätts ja auch getan... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Ups hat nur vergessen die Grafikkarte wieder an den Strom zu hauen...(nein ich hab immer noch kein Bild) nun Piepser nicht mehr..^^ xD ich kann nicht mehr ich schaue morgen noch mal... ^^


----------



## Z492 (5. Januar 2010)

Sam, guck mal ob du den Ram in den richtigen Slots hast. Ansonsten würde ich erst den einen Ram und dann den anderen Ram Riegel einzeln ausprobieren.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

RAM-Fehler führen eigentlich nur zu Bluescreens aber nicht dazu, dass kein Signal am Monitor ankommt.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

Hast du auch sicherlicht nichts verhauen? Sitz die CPU auch richtig im Sockel?

Es muss ja nicht zwingend an der Grafikkarte liegen...


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Unwahrscheinlich.
Augenscheinlich(oder eben nicht, je nach dem wie man es betrachtet :X ) bootet der PC regulär. Defekte RAMs würden zu Bluescreens führen, eine defekte CPU würde wohl außer der Tatsache dass sich nichts tut nichts tun.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

Hört er denn was booten? 

Bin mir nur grad unschlüssig, gibt der Speaker Töne von sich wenn keine CPU drin ist?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

mein Gigabyte hat gemeckert, als eine OC-Leiche drinsteckte, sowohl mit LEDs als auch mit Ton. Ebenso mein altes Asus Rampage. Hab ne CPU verheizt und beim Neustart wurde ich dezent mit Peeps und LCD-Poster darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. Januar 2010)

Sam hast du auch den P4/P8-Stecker drin??
Das ist der mit den Schwarzen und Gelben kabeln der anschluss muss irgendwo in der nähe der CPU sein.
wenn man den weglässt dürfte nähmlich genau das passieren was du sagtest^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn der nicht drin ist passiert gar nix, weil dann die CPU keinen Saft bekommt. Da laufen maximal Lüfter an.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Januar 2010)

Das wäre meine Spekulation, dass er entweder ein Kabel vergessen hat, oder die CPU vergurkst hat. Möglich ist alles. :>


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

was sagt denn die Status-LED?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> was sagt denn die Status-LED?


Was meinst du genau? 



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Das wäre meine Spekulation, dass er entweder ein Kabel vergessen hat, oder die CPU vergurkst hat. Möglich ist alles. :>


Da würde das Mainboard ja ton von sich geben...


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

hast du nicht ne Status-LED? Haben doch die meisten ASUS-Bretter...


ich such mal eben ein Bild vom Board und editiers dann.


edit: Die LED über den SATA 1+2 bzw. unter dem großen, blauen SB-Kühler.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2010)

Die ist immer Grün.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?optio...&Itemid=149

No Comment... ^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

und es funktioniert sogar! Eben getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habs auch grad getestet. Aber irgendwie nicht wirklich was gefunden was ich hätte brauchen können :>


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Das Ding beinhaltet alle normalen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die du sonst auch hast. Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass du alle gebündelt auf einen Blick und in übersichtliche Kategorien geordnet vor der Nase hast.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Also eigentlich total nutzlos


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Du musst dich halt nicht durch 5 Millionen Menues klicken.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Schon, aber wirklich übersichtlich finde ich das nicht


----------



## PC-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bei Vista gabs diese Funktion in der Schnellstartleiste bei denen die Fenster so "weggeflippt" wurden, die gibts bei Win7 auch, aber wo? Ich habs nur durch Zufall im Treiber meiner Maus gefunden...so schaut das aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Möchte diese Funktion "Dokumentwechsel" unter Win7 auch auf eine Belegung meiner Maus legen.
Und die Funktion "Destop anzeigen" ebenfalls. 

wie geht das?

Habe die Maus "Roccat Kone"


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Diesen Effekt erreichst du mit Windows+Tab. Wie du das auf deine Maus bekommst: Frag den Treiber. Ich hab was das angeht keine Ahnung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Also direkt eine Funktion gibt es bei der Kone dafür nicht. Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, das einzige was mir so einfällt ist, dass du halt ein Makro dafür aufzeichnest, welches dann Windows + Tab drückt.


----------



## PC-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

jo bin gerade dabei das Makro zu machen... geht aber irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab das ja damals mit meiner G9 gemacht. Die hat direkt eine Funktion dafür, bei der Kone wirst wahrscheinlich - wie Shefanix sagte - ein Makro mit Win+D und Win+Tab erstellen.

edit: Zu spät.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Asoriel... du hast schon wieder für mich Soramac geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

ach, ich vertausch euch beide immer...sorry...Ich werds editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich aber mal, wieso vertauscht du uns immer?


----------



## PC-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

wenn ich Makro schreibe mit

Win
Tab press
Tab refresh

geht er kurz in den Dokumentwechsel aber sofort wieder zurück. Er sollte aber dort bleiben


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Du musst halt so einstellen, das wenn du die Taste gedrückt hälst, er auch die Windows-Taste gedrückt hält.


----------



## PC-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

jo wie macht man sowas?

Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben "Win refresh" eig. müsste er sie ja noch halten oder?^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, zum Testen hab ich grad leider keine Zeit, sry.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Njoo, was geht so? Mein Caseking Paket wurd endlich verschickt und wird wohl morgen da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (6. Januar 2010)

hmmh also er hält die Windows Taste nicht gedrückt...

Win + D funktioniert einwandfrei

Mein Makro für den Dokumentwechsel lautet

Win press
Tab press
Tab refresh

Dadruch sollte er in den Dokumentwechsl-Modus "wechseln" und stehen bleiben. 
Bei erneutem drücken sollte er den Modus verlassen.

Bei mir macht er den Modus kurz auf, verlässt ihn aber sofort. Sprich er hält die Win Taste nicht gedrückt... weiß jemand wie man das eintellt?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Du musst die Maustaste dabei eigentlich gedrückt halten :>


----------



## PC-Flo (6. Januar 2010)

^^ dann gehts aber bei mir auch nicht.
Egal ob ich die Taste kurz drücke oder draufbleibe er wecheslt nur kurz in den Modus und sofort wieder zurück.

Weißt do ob man bei dem Makro-Editor irgendwie "hold" oder sowas auf einen Befehl legen kann?


edit:

wenn ich statt einem Makro einen shortcut verwende "Win+Tab" wechelt er in den Modus und geht die einzelnen Anwendugen durch. (wenn ich auf der Taste bleibe) - also es muss ein Makro sein


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Er geht die einzelnen Anwendungen ja nur durch, wenn du halt Tab gedrückt hälst, was bei dem Shortcut ja der Fall ist. Eine Möglichkeit auf "Hold" zu stellen hab ich nicht gefunden. Was du probieren könntest: Mit Delay aufnehmen, also Windows-Taste drücken, Tab drücken und sofort wieder loslassen, und dann nach ca. 5-10 Sekunden die Windows-Taste loslassen. Dann sollte er eigentlich bei dem Makro auch solange das Fenster auflassen.


----------



## PC-Flo (6. Januar 2010)

nein auch so geht es nicht. (Delay)
Er macht es wie vorher kurz auf uns sofort wieder zu :-/


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Hmm, dann gehts mit der Kone nicht. Die Treiber Möglichkeiten sind eh ein bisschen beschränkt bei der - finde ich zumindest :>


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Wow, das Handy sieht ja mal echt interessant aus von den technischen Daten her : http://www.golem.de/1001/72202.html
Ich frag mich irgendwie nur warum die bei 3,7" AMOLED verbauen...


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

GIEF das Ding! Scheiß auf IPhone, das Ding rockt! :X
Einziger Nachteil is die Sache mit der Speicherkarte, aber ehrlich gesagt: So oft tauscht man die eh nicht aus. Dafür gibts dann keine hässlichen Gummi oder Plastikabdeckungen für den Slot, die die Optik stören.


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Naja, die Hardware klingt toll - aber lies mal den Artikel : Kein Multitouch : / 
Und das Design gefällt mir auch nicht so wirklich tbh.. aber das G1 sah ja auch nicht so toll aus und das G2 sieht ganz nice aus, also gibts noch Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Softwareseitig, hardwareseitig ist Multitouch unterstützt. Ich denk schon, dass das noch kommt. Wenn evtl. auch erst in ner 2.Revision oder so.


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Das G1 war afaik auch hardwaretechnisch bereit dazu aber es kam nie.. kann aber auch sein dass ich mich da irre. Aber man weiss ja nie, vielleicht kommts ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

iPhone 4G kommt auch dieses Jahr, mal schauen ob ich dann vom iPhone 3G umsteigen werde.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kann wieder nicht schlafen :/ Naja, hab eh noch Nachtschicht. Ich bin gerade übelst unruhig, weil ich weiß das morgen mein Kühler kommt und ich meinen Rechner neu zusammenschrauben kann. 
Habe mein Board schon auf das Sockelproblem getestet bei dem nicht alle Pins richtig auflagen und so die CPU durchgeschmort ist. Aber bei meiner hat jede Kontaktplatte eine Einkerbung, also kann nichts mehr schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Kühler morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war bis eben beschäftigt die zweite Staffel Eureka durchzuschauen... was müssen Serien auch immer so fesselnd sein ^^

Gute Nacht, an die die noch wach sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Eureka? Meinst du Eureka Seven? 

Gute Nacht an dich, ich keller weiter ibash und bash.org 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Hm nope, die Serie heisst Eureka - Die geheime Stadt. Lief ne Weile mal auf Pro7, wurde aber warum auch immer abgesetzt. 
So, jetzt aber gute Nacht, viel Spaß auf bash.org ^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Achso, hmmm... Fernsehen schaue ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Dürften schon ~2Jahre sein 
Werd auch mal reinschnuppern, hoffentlich gibts Youtube-Trailer.
Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Also wegen meinem Problem... das Problem scheint ja sehr seltsam zu sein.... ^^ und wenn ich in jedem Forum lesen das das Problem immer mit einem ASUS Mainboard auftritt...^^ (nicht immer) frag ich mich langsam....


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

@Sam: Entweder du musst es wieder einschicken, oder du lässt es mal in nem Fachhandel testen (gibt ja bestimmt irgendwas, denke auch das ein Conrad laden das macht) also dort schauen ob es an der Kompatibilität zwischen deiner GPU und dem MoBo liegt oder sonst iwas

@Mondryx: Dann hoff ich mal für dich, das dein Kühler bald da is ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. Januar 2010)

Frage:
Was haltet ihr von diesen Monitoren?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll

Der eine hat 27,5 Zoll, nur wundert es mich, dass er bei der größe so billig ist.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Auslauf-Modell. Relativ gut sichtbar am 16:10-Bildverhältnis. 16:10 ist im Begriff auszulaufen, neue TFTs erscheinen nahezu ausnahmslos in 16:9.
Dazu ist der Hersteller eher als einer der billigeren bekannt. Ob das Auswirkungen auf das Bild hat, keine Ahnung.

Was die Monitore selbst angeht: der LG istn Topgerät!


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

Erm hab grad ne mail von Lifestream bekommen...stellt intel echt jetzt auf der CES in Las Vegas einen neuen Prozessor vor (so heist es da nämlich) ^^

EDIT: Okay auf der offi Seite stehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/rel...0091217corp.htm ^^


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> iPhone 4G kommt auch dieses Jahr, mal schauen ob ich dann vom iPhone 3G umsteigen werde.



iPhone 4G neuerungen gegenüber 3Gs:
- 5MP Cam
- digi Zoom
- WLAN n unterstützung
- HSDPA 2
- Videotelefonie

mehr nicht


----------



## Rethelion (6. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> iPhone 4G neuerungen gegenüber 3Gs:
> - 5MP Cam
> - digi Zoom
> - WLAN n unterstützung
> ...



Wenns ein kostenloses Upgrade gibt tausche ich meins ein^^
Aber zahlen würde ich dafür nicht; so großartig sind die Veränderungen dann auch nicht.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

WLAN unterstützung hatte das 3G doch auch O.o also ich gehe zuhause nur mit Wlan ins netz, da es einfach schnelleris beim apps laden


----------



## Rethelion (6. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> WLAN unterstützung hatte das 3G doch auch O.o also ich gehe zuhause nur mit Wlan ins netz, da es einfach schnelleris beim apps laden



WLAN unterstützt es, aber nur b/g.
"n" ist aber um einiges schneller, warum das beim 3GS noch nicht integriert war....


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Naja Niranda, nichts wurde hier ofiziell bestätigt, das meistens nur Vermutung, was die Erneuerung wären. 

Man sollte einfach abwarten, man kann hier auch auf ein schnelleren Prozessor und ein neues Designe vermuten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

So, ich werde Vielleicht Heute abend oder auch morgen... mal alles ausbauen bis CPU... wenn er immer noch kein Ton von sich gibt kann es nur noch am MB oder Netzteil liegen. RAM hab ich Schon ausgeschlossen und Grafikkarte auch Bliebt nur noch CPU und MB Netzteil.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

Tut mir elid für dich das du damit so viel stress hast...ich kann mir genau vorstellen wies dir geht ^^
Ich wäre ausgeflippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

das iPhone 3Gs ist Wlan n-fähig...
Unterschied dabei sind nich nur Geschwindigkeit, die beim Handy eh egal ist (300mbit/s für 5kb dateien - LOL^^), aber die Reichweite ist interessant.

@Sora:
Apple macht IMMER kleine Schritte, damit sie was für die Zukunft haben.
Auf alle Fälle wird es 64Gb und 128Gb varianten geben. ^^

(alles nur vermutungen bzw *WEIBLICHE INTUITION*!!)
Nira^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Jo, es ist einfach Scheisse die Freude über den Neuen pc war so schnell da, wie sie wieder weg war.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

naja mir kribbelt es jetzt scho in den fingern, weil ich weis das in 2-3 tagen meine HD5850 da sein soll und ich das irgendwie nicht glauben kann ^^


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

@sam ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
Du bekommst kein Sound raus?

Lösungen:
- Ram (hattest ja schon erwähnt)
- Frontsound abstöpseln
- jumper aufm Board kontrollieren
- BIOS richtig einstellen
- BIOS resetten
- anderes OS benutzen (xD)
- mit einer Soundkarte testen (manchma spackt einfach das OS)

hm.. joa.. mehr fällt mir erstma nich ein^^

Nira :O


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

nira, nira ^^

Er bekommt kein Bild, sprich er kommt nicht ins bios oder sonst wohin ^^


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Manchmal denke ich, wie Nira auf dem Bild schaut, so schreibste auch, so müde, gelangweilt ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

AR.Drone - Quadcopter streamt Livebild aufs iPhone

inen Quadcopter, der per iPhone gesteuert wird und dank integrierter Kamera und WLAN Livebilder auf das Smartphone sendet, zeigt Parrot mit seiner AR.Drone. Gedacht ist das Gerät unter anderem für Spieleentwickler.

Quelle:http://www.golem.de/1001/72218.html U.S Soldaten werden bald alle ein Iphone haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

U.S Soldaten haben bereits alle ein iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Quelle?


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

US-Scharfschützen haben alle eins, die normalen Soldaten weiß ich nicht alle. Sowas wird aber auch nicht ofiziell gesagt.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Jemand schonmal was bei HoH mit Click&Buy gekauft, und kann mir sagen ob die dann direkt am nächsten Tag die Bestellung losschicken, oder das erst dauert?


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, wie Nira auf dem Bild schaut, so schreibste auch, so müde, gelangweilt ^^



Ja genau und dabei verpasst man so einiges... -.-"

Also gegen kein Bild:
- Stromstecker beim Monitor ran
- Monitor an machen
- DVI/VGA/Pornokabel anschließen
- Grafikkarte einführen bzw stecken
- Graka mit ausreichend Strom versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Graka an anderen Slots probieren
- versiegelung vom slot nehmen
usw... bist ja nich plöd (hoffe ich) xD

Frage Sammülein:
Hast du den Monitor im Betrieb angeschlossen oder als der PC aus war?

edit @shelein:
Click&Buy bzw Paypal (machen ja das gleiche) Verbuchen sofort.
I.d.R. wird dann das ganze gleich verarbeitet.
Um diese Uhrzeit jetzt wohl nicht mehr.

Generell bei Bestellungen:
Vor 14Uhr werden eig noch am selben Tag losgeschickt, DHL liefert meistens (!) gleich am nächsten Tag (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

JAAAAA.... sry aber das Bios macht nicht mal P.O.S.T also kommt auch kein Piep das alles ok ist wenn ich in starte also stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

naja mein altes Board hat das auch nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

@sam:
Monitor im Betrieb anschließen ist - finde ich - immer ne heikle Sache... ^^
Bei mir zuhaus hats mal ne Graka weggeknallt und hier auf arbeit schon 3 weitere^^

Bin mir grad unsicher ob ein PC mit ohne graka post macht oder nicht.
Das sich ASUS-Boards gerne zwischen start und irgendwelchen Post/messeges/pieptönen aufhängen weiß ich. Meist hilft es das Netzteil hinten auszuschalten. Paarmal auf den Startknopf des PCs zu hämmern und dann das Netzteil einzuschalten und pc starten - hat bei meinem ganz alten PC nur so funktioniert ^^

Was ich bei meinen neuen hatte, als ich CPU eingebaut hab:
Nix, kein biep, kein bild, kein garnix.
Nachdem ich den pc komplett zerlegt hab und ohne gehäuse betrieben hab ging er ganz normal.
Eingebaut: läuft jetzt immernoch^^

erinnerst dich vllt als ich hier rumgeweint hab wegen meinem raid0 und das pc nicht startet usw....


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> edit @shelein:
> Click&Buy bzw Paypal (machen ja das gleiche) Verbuchen sofort.
> I.d.R. wird dann das ganze gleich verarbeitet.
> Um diese Uhrzeit jetzt wohl nicht mehr.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, dann kann ich nächste Woche ganz beruhigt bestellen, und dann hoffen das alles am nächsten Tag ankommt


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

am nächsten tag ist immer so ne sache, rechne 2 tage ein, bei Mindfactory habe ich per express versenden gemacht, dann wars sicher da


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann kann ich nächste Woche ganz beruhigt bestellen, und dann hoffen das alles am nächsten Tag ankommt


Was jetz eigentlich von wegen Kohle? Meld dich am besten nochma per Steam oder PN bei mir dann.

@DHL-Zeugs Kommt auf den Versender an. Generell kommt das was Nira sagt schon grob hin. Allerdings haben einige Versandhändler aufgrund des Volumens dass sie bei der Post nutzen gewisse Vorrechte. Beispielsweise amazon wird immer schneller sein als ein kleiner Gammelshop mit 30 Artikeln. Caseking beispielsweise liefert nach Zahlungseingang auch binnen 24h, wenn die Kohle bis etwa Mittags/früher Nachmittag auf deren Konto ist.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich manchmal ob das Chip extra macht oder nicht.



Bei 0:25 wird gesagt: die Magic Mouse ist etwa für* 90 Euro* zu haben!

So, dann gehe ich in Apple Store und sehe da, 69,99 Euro um 20 Euro billiger.


Da frage ich mich, wieso Chip sowas sagt, die machen doch dauernt News von Preisvergleich, wo man es billiger kriegt usw.

Umso billiger kriege ich die Maus noch bei Hardwareversand für 63,94.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

naja sowas find ich schwachsinnig ^^, klar ist ein Multitouch monitor für grafiker genial (im 2d bzw 3d bereich) aber naja...da nimmt man doch lieber das gute alte Zeichen Pad (jaja damit macht css auch laune ^^) und wartet bis die teile richtig ausgereift sind (wie man ja an dem Monitor sieht, da macht er ne andere bewegeung und er dreht isch in die selbe richtung <.<)


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Naja Sora, ich tippe mal stark auf nen Versprecher. 90 Dollar würden nämlich ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Leute ihr werde es nicht GLAUBEN!!! die 2 RAM RIGEL WAR NICHt GANZ DRIN. xD ER LEBT LEBT JAAAAAAA ^^


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich über meinen Multitouch Lappi nich beschweren.
Ist ein Tablet... inna schule bei zeichnungen dreh ich den Monitor um 180° und klapp den auf die  tastatur... stift raus und elektr. zeichnung abpinseln bzw aufpinseln... alles in OneNote...

Scrollen? ganz einfach:
zwei Finger auflegen und runter oder hochziehen... er malt nicht, er scrollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn beim normalen benutzen (also wie normaler Laptop) etwas zu klein ist zwei finger druff und auseinanderziehen, schon kann mans lesen =P
Zum scrollen machts sich auch besser als aufm touchpad oder pfeiltasten der Tastatur. Zum markieren auch.
Ich finde Multitouch bei Notebooks ist ein vollwertiger Tastaturersatz.

Das der Monitor scheiße reagiert liegt am Display. N-Trig stellt die besten Multitouchdisplays her. Mit Duosense kann diser auch finger von stift und umgekehrt unterscheiden und alles läuct wunderbar flüssig, flott und zuverlässig...
Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich mir noch für die schule das erste Multitouchgame runterladen muss: R.U.S.E.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------

Mal was anderes:
Meine schwiegermutter will Canasta aufm PC zocken. Offline gegen den PC.... kennt da jmd ne kostenlose variante?!
Ich finde nix gescheites über google.... sollte auf deutsch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Leute ihr werde es nicht GLAUBEN!!! die 2 RAM RIGEL WAR NICHt GANZ DRIN. xD ER LEBT LEBT JAAAAAAA ^^


Jetz will ich aber auch Benches sehen. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jetz will ich aber auch Benches sehen. ;D


Hab erst gerade die Kable gemacht... alles schön verlegt nun esse ich was dann wird Windows 7 Installiert!


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Man, du bist aber langsam. Lass das Essen weg und starte schonmal die Installation. Spart dir Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

^Bin ja schon fertig mit essen stress nicht..^^ xD


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Ich stresse immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

So er Installiert gerade Windows... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Yaay! Mein neuer Rechner schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Saug gerade Windows Updates. Muss mich noch ein paar Monate mit Vista abquälen bis ich auf Windoof 7 umsteige.
Sobald ich alle Updates und Service Packs installiert habe, jag ich ne Runde Futuremark 06 durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste zum Glück nicht das Bios meine Graka flashen, alle Shader aktiv und es lies sich alles prima installieren bisher.

Mein neuer Kühler tut selbst mit nem 92mm Lüfter seine Arbeit sehr leise und im Ilde gerade bei 28°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

gz... :=) meiner geht auch und ich bin gespannt. *sabber* i7....^^


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Hab "nur" nen i5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Macht nix die sind auch Geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er ist fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

So bin dann mal weg muss nun die Pc's tauschen. in meinem Zimmer ist nur Voll Mit Pc's und Schachteln. xD


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

Gz Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will auch benchen, dann aber mit meiner neuen graka <.<


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Ich will auch Benchen, aber das muss bis April warten. Mit meiner 9800GT lohnt das einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

bin wieder da aber immer noch mit dem Alten pc Wenn ich denn Windows 7 Key Eingebe kommt immer das er ungültig ist! kann das daran liegen das die platte lehr war und ich keine vista/Xp drauf hatte? weil hab die Upgarde Family Pack?


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Sam du hast auch ständig Problem nach dem anderen :>


----------



## Xerivor (6. Januar 2010)

Nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir ging es auch..;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Probleme Ziehen ich Magisch an.

wenn ich also über Systemeigenschaften, kommt das die Version nur fürs Upgraden ist und nicht Neu Installieren O.o ^^ 

Ich versuche es mal wenn vista drauf haue und dann Windows 7 ^^


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich will auch Benchen, aber das muss bis April warten. Mit meiner 9800GT lohnt das einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab die 9800gtx+ is bei mir des selbe, komme bei 3d mark nur auf 6,5k punkte ma schaun ob wirklich die ateg die hd5850 kommt...dann sollte ich so 16k bekommen ^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wie hoch ich komme. Habs noch nie getestet. Aber sonderlich hoch wird das ganze bestimmt auch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

mit der GTX275 und 4,2GHz OC komm ich auf ca. 22.000 Punkte im 3DMark06.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

kannst ja auf der futuremark seite schaun, da gibts ne liste mit durchschnittszahlen, meine liegt unter dem durchschnitt
^^

http://service.futuremark.com/hardware/ das ist der link ^^


EDIT: Ich meinte jetzt nur die grafikkarte ^^ , und die 3d mark testversion reicht für alles zusammen oder? dann kann ich dir ma die kompletten punkte sagen ^^ , weil jetzt hab ich kein bock...das nervt so wenn man bei 3d mark irgendwie die ganze ezit unter 20fps gammelt ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Ich Installiere nun einfach Vista und Hoffe wenn ich Wieder Windows7 drauf haue das er dann nicht mehr Motzt.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

So, Ram Timings sind jetzt auch richtig eingestellt. Dumm nur das ich das Updaten abgebrochen habe xD. Darf von vorn saugen...


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

3DBenches hab ich selten gebencht, wir haben damals eher die CPU gebencht, also SuperPi rauf und runter. Wir sind sogar 1x unter 7sek gewesen, das war unter LN2 mit nem Ottipot und 650MHz FSB.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Mit neuer CPU und Mainboard sowie RAM sollte ich Win7 lieber neu installieren oder? Es fehlen ja ansonsten die Chipset-Treiber. Aber irgendwie hab ich da so garkeine Lust drauf :>


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

CPU und Ram wären nicht schlimm, aber ein neues Mainboard in ein bestehendes OS zu integrieren (sauber!) ist nahezu unmöglich, vor allem bei so nem Chipsatzwechsel.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

ja neu installen 

@Mondryx Welche timings haste denn (und ddr3 oder ddr2?) ^^

@Asoriel: LN2 find ich so übertrieben, aber geil ist irgendwie schon...gibts da eigentlich ne dauerhafte lösung, sodass man mal theoretisch 24stunden bei mehr als 6ghz rum gammelt?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Verdammt... Also heisst es neu installieren. Dann bereite ich mich schon einmal darauf vor. 

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich nach der Installatio die ganzen Programme wieder in die Registry? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust sämtliche Sachen neu zu installieren, weil das wären wieder eine Tage die für Patches etc. drauf gehen


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ja neu installen
> 
> @Mondryx Welche timings haste denn (und ddr3 oder ddr2?) ^^



DDR3 1333Mhz auf 7-7-7-21


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Verdammt... Also heisst es neu installieren. Dann bereite ich mich schon einmal darauf vor.
> 
> Wie bekomme ich eigentlich nach der Installatio die ganzen Programme wieder in die Registry? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust sämtliche Sachen neu zu installieren, weil das wären wieder eine Tage die für Patches etc. drauf gehen


Die meisten Programme und Spiele machen das beim ersten Start von allein, wenn die entsprechenden Einträge fehlen.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

joar ich hab meine (eigentlich 1600mhz 7-9-7-21) auf 1333mhz und 7-9-7-24 laufen, werde aber wohl mal 7-7-7-21 testen, obs dann stabil funktioniert ^^ (aber ich denke weiter runter wird dann scho instabil ^^)


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Hmm, also ich hab bislang die Erfahrung das es ebend nicht passiert. Das letzte mal durfte ich damit leben, das ich nichts in die Registry bekommen habe.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Die einzigen Programme die mir einfallen, die das nicht getan haben waren WinAmp und WinRAR. Alles andere lief bei mir eigentlich nachdem ich von XP auf 7 umgestiegen war.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Hab mein Sysprofile mal mit Hardwareinfos aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die einzigen Programme die mir einfallen, die das nicht getan haben waren WinAmp und WinRAR. Alles andere lief bei mir eigentlich nachdem ich von XP auf 7 umgestiegen war.



Was fällt mir denn so ein: Crysis, WoW, WCIII, Photoshop, Firefox, CCleaner, Xfire, ICQ, Winamp, Steam, Last.fm, Need for Speed Shift, 7zip, Borderlands, Teamspeak... gibt bestimmt noch mehr 

Edit: Mondryx, wieso liegt da Remoulade auf dem Schreibtisch? Und du hast nicht ehrlich ein Xilence Netzteil oder? oO


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Mondryx, wieso liegt da Remoulade auf dem Schreibtisch? Und du hast nicht ehrlich ein Xilence Netzteil oder? oO



Ups.. hab ich noch nicht aktualisiert. Ne, natürlich nicht xD

Edit: Habs jetzt so weit fertig an Hardware Spezifikation, glaub ich zumindest. Neue Bilder kommen wohl morgen. Mal schauen


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

Mondryx der Sub gehört untern Tisch! Gibt nen besseren Klang und spart Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf dem Tisch wird doch der ganze Klang verfälscht.

Magexe mit etwas mehr Spannung laufen die sogar auf CL6 bei 1.333MHz, da wette ich. Und 24/7 6GHz wäre tödlich, das sind immerhin saftige Spannungen von knapp 2V an der CPU und auch extrem hohe Spannungen am Board. Da musst du alles extrem kühlen, Spawas/Mosfets, Chipsatz und CPU, sonst raucht das sofort ab. LN2 liegt bei -192°C, trotzdem wird die CPU -140°C "warm". Das ist ne ordentliche Heizleistung.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Januar 2010)

Dann werd ich den mal unten hinstellen. Bei der Gelegenheit werd ich dann auch mal das Kabelchaos beseitigen.. . Hab ich mich eben erfolgreich vor gedrückt. Wer weiß, vllt find ich da unten auch meine beiden vermissten Tennisbälle mit denen ich meinen Sub vom HiFi Sys entkoppelt hab.. . Sind mir neulich abhanden gekommen, bzw. mein Hund hat die glaub ich geklaut als ich da drunter geputzt habe^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich meinte jetzt nur die grafikkarte ^^ , und die 3d mark testversion reicht für alles zusammen oder? dann kann ich dir ma die kompletten punkte sagen ^^ , weil jetzt hab ich kein bock...das nervt so wenn man bei 3d mark irgendwie die ganze ezit unter 20fps gammelt ^^


28586 Punkte
CPU: 23244
GPU: 5342

:x

Mal sehen, was das Ding sagt wenn Board+RAM angekommen sind und ich den C2D E8300 auf min. 3,5GHz gedrückt hab. :x


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

28.000 Punkte im 3DMark06? Was um Himmels Willen hast du da für Hardware drin?

Schon 1280x1024 mit Standard-Einstellung?

So ne Punktzahl erreicht ein 4,5GHz Core i7 mit HD5870...


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Warn Performancetest. Vantage. 06 hab ich net. 
Hardware: siehe Sig.

Vom 06er müsst ich mir mal ne Testversion laden oder so. Mal sehn, was dort dann rauskommt.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

nö, ich seh nix in deiner Sig. Dein SysP ist leer.


edit: Wenn ich es mir zusammensuch unter "Ähnliche Systeme": Eine 8800GT, E8300 und ASRock-Brett? Wie bist du da auf 28.000 Punkte gekommen? Vor allem bei Vantage?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Wat.
Kann net sein. O_o

Wie gesagt Vantage Performance Setup(das standardmäßige Performance dingens halt, alle Tests eingehakt).

Edit: sysP sollte jetz gehen. Hab nen Haken vergessen. :/


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Ich lad mir auch mal Vantage, und teste das ganzem mal.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nö, ich seh nix in deiner Sig. Dein SysP ist leer.
> 
> 
> edit: Wenn ich es mir zusammensuch unter "Ähnliche Systeme": Eine 8800GT, E8300 und ASRock-Brett? Wie bist du da auf 28.000 Punkte gekommen? Vor allem bei Vantage?


Ist mit dem System auch unmöglich. Das schaffe ich nicht mal mit meinen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

jetzt geht das SysP

Für 28.000 Punkte im Vantage Performance-Run bräuchte es mindestens ein SLI aus 2 GTX275/GTX285 und Core i7 jenseits der 4GHz. Mit einer 8800GT völlig unmöglich.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab sogar das File noch hier. Mal schaun, wie ich das zum laufen krieg bzw ob ich das irgendwo uppen kann damits für alle sichtbar wird.
Wie gesagt, 3DMark Vantage Performance Setup(1280x1024, 1x Multisampling, Texture Filtering Optimal, max AF 1x. Texture, Shadow Quality und Resolution sowie Shader Quality stehen auf Performance). Es sind die Standardeinstellungen, die sichtbar sind wenn man das Ding zum ersten Mal startet.
Am Ende stand ein CPU Score von ~23k und nen GPU Score von ~5300 da. Halte ich beides für stimmige Werte. Zumindest der GPU Score scheint laut dem Link von oben zu passen. Entweder bin ich grad verwirrt oder ihr redet von diesem P-Score. Der lag bei ~6k. 6116 oder son Zeugs. Ich schau mal, ob ich das komplette Log zum Laufen krieg.

Edit: Mhjo, nevermind es sind 6000 und paar zerquetschte 3D-Marks. Die Einzelscores passen soweit, habs nur net gleich geschnallt. Heut is echt net mein Tag... ich sollte echt ins Bett gehen für heute >_>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

So bin nun Online mit dem neuen Pc und WINDOWS 7!


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Hurray! \o/
Gratz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo und ich meinten den P-Score 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wäre 28.000 nämlich wahnsinnig hoch. 6116 kommen da schon ganz gut hin.


@Sam: Glückwunsch! Jetzt warten wir auf Benches! Zumindest ne Runde SuperPi 1M und 3DMark muss sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Der P-Score war was um die 6k. Erscheint mir realistisch. Eigentlich wollt ich das Ding ja nur mal laufen lassen, um vergleichen zu können wie sich das Ergebnis verändert mit neuem Board+RAM+OC.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt bei Vantage p8607 (noch mit alter Karte...neue ist anscheinend scho unterwegs)

CPU Score: 35159 
GPU Score: 6876 


das shcnellste system dort hat angeblich: P50086 3DMarks O.o


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

SuperPi 1M: 17,072s

Da wird einem mal bewusst wie affenscheißeschnell extrem overclockte CPUs sind. :x
Angeblich sollen bald die 6 Sekunden fallen. Mal sehn, ob der 7GHz i5-661 Typ die CPU noch höher kriegt um das zu packen. Angeblich war er schon kurz davor. :O


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

@Kyra ich bin eh mal gespannt was für ne leistung der neue Intel Core hat, der wird morgen vorgestellt und ist angeblich ein "Mainstream"-Prozessor mit dem i5 bzw. i7 Turbo Boost system


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Das wird am Ende wohl eh nochn Clarkdale. Vllt. wirds auch der langersehnte 32nm Quadcore. Daran glaube ich aber kaum, wenn Intel selbst von "Mainstream" spricht. Dann sind das meist CPUs die in Komplettsysteme passen sollen, so wie die Clarkdales eigentlich auch.
Auch wenn sie IMO für OEM-Zwecke viel zu teuer sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> @Sam: Glückwunsch! Jetzt warten wir auf Benches! Zumindest ne Runde SuperPi 1M und 3DMark muss sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo mache ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 folgen aber erst morgen oder Spätestens übermorgen.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das wird am Ende wohl eh nochn Clarkdale. Vllt. wirds auch der langersehnte 32nm Quadcore. Daran glaube ich aber kaum, wenn Intel selbst von "Mainstream" spricht. Dann sind das meist CPUs die in Komplettsysteme passen sollen, so wie die Clarkdales eigentlich auch.
> Auch wenn sie IMO für OEM-Zwecke viel zu teuer sind.



Ich hab heut irgendwo gelesen, das Intel 2010 nicht mit 32nm Quadcore kommen will :>


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/rel...0091217corp.htm hier die presse mitteilung



> "32-nanometer-minute" press conference where Intel will "exercise its Core™,





> A major news event at CES will be Intel Corporation's introduction of its upcoming Intel® Core™ processor family for laptop and desktop buyers, delivering such unique features as Intel® Turbo Boost Technology1 to the mainstream markets.



Also ein Mainstream 32nm O.o


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Gz Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gespannt auf die Benches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Die Temps sind Eisig... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2010)

Wow, das ist echt kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was hast du denn nochmal drauf, nen Mugen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2010)

Jop, aber ich glaube das Gehäuse Hilfe auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Wow, das sind gute Werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2010)

_So..wieder Zuhause..Mensch bin ich fertig.. -_-_


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

klar sind die Temps in Ordnung, aber man muss auch bedenken, dass die CPU im Idle Spannung und Takt senkt. 

Ansonsten: Der Mugen hat schon immer gerockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2010)

Klasse, 3dMark schmiert die ganze Zeit bei mir ab. Kommt immer eine Meldung von wegen Adobe Flash und dass das weitere Ausführen den PC verlangsamen kann und so. Egal was ich drücke, danach bleibts einfach hängen. Ich hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr :>

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2010)

Könnten wir uns auf einen 3dmark einigen damit die Ergebnisse vergleichbar sind?^^
Wollt mein System mal gegenlaufen lassen (ist aber sehr "verdreckt") ^^

Edit:
Ich lutsch grad 3DMark06 v110 von Guru3D.com
...dauert bei meiner 1k Leitung nur 3 Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen bald die 6 Sekunden fallen.



unter 6 Sekunden?! Was zur Hölle?

Hast du ne Ahnung was es für einen Aufwand war die 7sek zu knacken? Na auf die CPU bin ich gespannt...ich mein, wir hatten nen E8600 der mit 650MHz FSB lief, Ram auf CL5 und ein wirklich extrem getweaktes XP, und selbst danach war nur ein einziger Run unter 7sek.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2010)

_Wie Eiskalt ihr seid :<_


----------



## Rethelion (6. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie Eiskalt ihr seid :<_



Was hastn gemacht, dass du fertig bist? Heut war doch Feiertag^^

Btw. was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Top-Flow-Kühler?
Ich bin da vom Kama Kross Grand irgendwie begeistert.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2010)

_11Std Zugfahrt von Genf nach Berlin :X

War doch vom 26 bis heute in Genf mit meinem Vater bei einem Bekannten arbeiten.._


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2010)

Berliner arbeiten?


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

hehe, das war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rethelion ich würd sagen der Scythe Zipang2, Noctua NH-C12P oder das Teil von Klos.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> unter 6 Sekunden?! Was zur Hölle?
> 
> Hast du ne Ahnung was es für einen Aufwand war die 7sek zu knacken? Na auf die CPU bin ich gespannt...ich mein, wir hatten nen E8600 der mit 650MHz FSB lief, Ram auf CL5 und ein wirklich extrem getweaktes XP, und selbst danach war nur ein einziger Run unter 7sek.


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showp...;postcount=1516

und wie hier zu lesen will er nochmal mit flüssigem Helium ran, was ihm angeblich noch mal ~150MHz bringt. Wenn man von aktuell 6,25Sek ausgeht könnt ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die 6sek mit den Clarkdales fallen könnten.
Ist aber schon krass wie das Ding auf 2,1V läuft und der Typ meint "kein Ding, die CPU macht auch 2,2V mit!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2010)

oh...eigentlich les ich den Thread immer, aber da hab ich wohl was übersehen...ist schon extrem.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (6. Januar 2010)

sooo ich wünsch euch einen schönen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh pennen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

So ich Installiere gerade cod mw 2 ^^ und ich sehe gerade das ich bios den falschen Monat angegeben habe! wird auch gleich geändert.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So ich Installiere gerade cod mw 2 ^^ und ich sehe gerade das ich bios den falschen Monat angegeben habe! wird auch gleich geändert.



Bin immer noch am Updaten xD Gleich wird mal Dirt2 gesogen, aber vorher lass ich mal 3dmark durchlaufen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Ja ich sollte noch mehr einstelle etc... aber das  ich morgen ich hab mir eine Runde Cod6 verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

mensch...momentan könnte ich echt kotzen. Ich hab meine beiden Spinpoint F3 am 10. Oktober (!) zu Samsung eingeschickt und hab immer noch keine neuen bekommen. Hab zwar schon ca. 10x angerufen und Terror gemacht, aber scheinbar hilfts nix. Ich hab zwar schon versichert bekommen, dass ich 2 neue bekomme, aber sie meinten "Wir haben momenta keine auf Lager", und das war Ende November. Aha. Samsung hat also ihre beliebteste Platte seit ca. einem Monat nichtmehr. Natürlich.

Das nervt mich echt gewaltig. Ich musste ja schon ewig mit so ner gammligen GreenCaviar überbrücken und konnte dann den Speed des Raid0 für wenige Tage/Wochen genießen. Das schlimme daran: Ich dachte, dass ich die Samsungs eh bald wieder hab, folglich hab ich Win7 nur übergangsweise installiert und alles nur halbherzig gemacht, nach dem Motto: Warum richtig, ich habs doch eh nur maximal 2 Wochen, das halt ich schon aus. 
Naja, mittlerweile ists dann ein viertel Jahr. Das geht mir so irre auf den Sack, das könnt ihr garnicht glauben. Vor allem will ja auch nichts gescheit laufen und die Performance der WD ist vollkommen für'n Arsch. Weil ich alles nur so draufgerotzt hab läuft fast nichts anständig. Nichtmal mein Lieblingsspiel!! Seit ca. 5 Stunden versuch ich, Fallout3 anständig zum laufen zu bringen, aber es will einfach nicht.

Morgen ruf ich nochmal an und tret denen in den Arsch. Wenn die nicht bald meine Platten rausrücken fahr ich hin und hol sie mir ab, das ist jetzt langsam aber sicher!


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Schon merkwürdig, dass dir beide Platten gleichzeitig abgeraucht sind. Fast schon als ob sie den RAID0 Betrieb nicht überlebt hätten. Da hilft wirklich nur Dampf machen. Haben die eigentlich nen deutschen Support?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ja, haben sie. Und zwar für 14 Cent die Minute. Mittlerweile dürfte das schon in Richtung 10-15&#8364; gekostet haben was ich mit dem Support telefoniert hab.


edit: Kann man da eigentlich irgendwie klagen? Bei jedem Anruf gibts irgend ne andere faule Ausrede, langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll. Entweder sie sagen es gibt keine neuen weil ich Mist gebaut hab (was ich im übrigen nicht gemacht hab!) oder ich bekomm 2 neue. Aber auf das ewige hingehalte hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Frag am besten mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale nach, die sollten Rat haben.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

stimmt, gute Idee. Dann werde ich morgen zuerst da anrufen, mir Infos holen etc. und dann bei Samsung richtig Druck machen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Schon Intressant wie neuer CPU selbst aus einer 3 jahen alte Grafik karte etwa 15 FPs mehr raus ziehen kann. xD


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

@aso:
xp?
wieso benutzt du (bzw ihr) keine Server-Edition?!


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

zum benchen?

Wir haben damals ein XP SP3 verwendet, welches aber extrem getweakt war. Meinst du, dass es auf der Serveredition schneller läuft, trotz Tweaking?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Würde ich ehrlich gesagt bezweifeln, dass es auf ner Server Edition schneller läuft. Obs einem der Versuch wert ist muss man wohl selbst wissen, aber wird schon seine Gründe haben warum die ganzen Weltrekordjäger keine verwenden.


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

XP kannste so lang "tweaken" wie du willst... was installiert war und dann entfernt wird hinterlässt immer spuren. da ist es besser, wenn nichts installiert ist/war - und das ist bei server der fall..
kein mediaplayer, kein weiterer unnötiger schrott für einen reinen gaming pc...

nachteil:
du musst viel und sehr genau nachinstallieren. dafür kannste aber sicher sein, dass es "rein" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit @Kyragan:
Du irrst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

So gn8, und heute oder morgen hoffe ich das ich euch dann schöne Sachen zeigen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

bei unserem XP ist das nix anderes. Mit nLite wird eine .iso von XP erstellt wo das ganze Zeug nichtmehr vorhanden ist, das wird nicht gelöscht, sondern war noch nie vorhanden. Selbes Spiel bei (damals) Vista für die Quad-Crossfire Benches, da wurde dann eben mit vLite getweakt, installiert, Registry angepasst und losgebencht.


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

wenn ich zeit finde bastel ich mal nen win 2k3 oder 2k8er server zur workstation um und bench das zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

jopp, mach das. Aber dann musst eine Grafikkarte rausnehmen, XP kommt mit mehr als 2 nicht zurecht.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

WTF? Ich liebe Vista...  Wollte Online meine Vista Version aktivieren.. . Da sagt der mir Kackfrech das es schon eine benutzte Version davon gibt. Telefonisch gings dann zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Sry Doppelpost...


----------



## Desdinova (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, haben sie. Und zwar für 14 Cent die Minute. Mittlerweile dürfte das schon in Richtung 10-15€ gekostet haben was ich mit dem Support telefoniert hab.
> 
> 
> edit: Kann man da eigentlich irgendwie klagen? Bei jedem Anruf gibts irgend ne andere faule Ausrede, langsam hab ich die Schnauze voll. Entweder sie sagen es gibt keine neuen weil ich Mist gebaut hab (was ich im übrigen nicht gemacht hab!) oder ich bekomm 2 neue. Aber auf das ewige hingehalte hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.



Ich hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner F3 1TB. Als mir das Ding nach einem Monat spontan abgeraucht ist hab ich sie zu Alternate zurückgeschickt und wollte eigentlich gleich mein Geld zurück*. Am Telefon wurde mir dann aber die Sache mit dem Nachbesserungsrecht seitens Samsung erklärt und das Ding ging zurück zum Hersteller. Das sollte laut Alternate 10 Tage dauern. Nach drei Wochen hab ich dann mal angerufen, obs schon was Neues gibt, worauf der nette Mann am Telefon (der wirklich nett war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nur gesagt hat, dass das bei Samsung ewig dauern kann und hat mir sofort eine neue Platte aus ihren Beständen zugeschickt.
Deine Situation mit der Übergangsinstallation von Win 7 kann ich nachfühlen. Alles was man darauf installiert nervt einen irgendwie an, weil man weiß, dass das Ding bald wieder formatiert wird bzw. man alles bald nochmal machen darf und alles für die Katz war.


* Mein Geld wollte ich gleich am Anfang zurück, weil zwei Arbeitskollegen sich ebenfalls die F3 1TB geholt haben und diese ebenfalls in der ersten Zeit ihren Dienst quittiert haben (nicht die Kollegen; die Platten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ich schneide aktuell an einer größeren Veranstaltung rum und wenn die neue Platte jetzt wieder kaputt geht wird das sehr unangenehm. Tatsächlich siehts momentan so aus, dass ich vier Leute kenne (Asoriel, Arbeitskollege 1, Arbeitskollege 2, mich), die sich eine F3 gekauft haben und diese in den ersten Monaten defekt war.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin gerade am DiRT2 saugen, dass kann wohl erstmal dauern. Erste Benchmarks hab ich auch mal durchgejagt.
3dmark06: http://www.abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal...=3dmarkv2pg.jpg
SuperPi   : http://www.abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal...superpig5yw.jpg


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jopp, mach das. Aber dann musst eine Grafikkarte rausnehmen, XP kommt mit mehr als 2 nicht zurecht.



Echt nich? o_O
hab dazu noch nie was gehört^^


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Hm schon verdächtig dass soviele F3s ausfallen; da bin ich doch froh bei meinen WDs geblieben zu sein^^

Und jetzt wo alle Benchmarks posten muss ich wohl AMD verteidigen.
Hab ja 3 Wochen Urlaub da lässt sich schon was rausholen^^


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Gab es schon einen intel i3? wenn nein dann wird er heute auf der CES vorgestellt: http://twitter.com/intel ^^

und ja im livestream kommt immer so infos über intel: Ja hier ist unsere Hall of Fame und hier als letztes steht der Westmere CPU den wir vorstellen werden, mit 32nm und 6 Cores O.o

Sprich die stellen heute anscheinend offiziell den 32nm Westmere mit 6(ja 6 O.o) cores vor ^^


----------



## aseari (7. Januar 2010)

So, hab jetzt auch mal gebencht. SuperPi und 3DMark06.
Hab meinen i5-750 auf 4GHz übertaktet. Unter Last wird die CPU 66°C warm.

http://www.abload.de/img/3dmark06benchqdx0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/superpibenchzez9.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cpuz3fth.jpg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Auf das haben alle gewartet. NUN IST ES SO WEIT... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

da hatte ich mit meinem 955BE mehr punkte hatte was mit 8000er score mit meiner 9800gtx+ zusammen.
Ich werde heute abend nochmal benchen und dann nen bild hoch ladne (und dann wenn die hd5850 da is).



> Ich hab jetzt bei Vantage p8607 (noch mit alter Karte...neue ist anscheinend scho unterwegs)
> 
> CPU Score: 35159
> GPU Score: 6876



hab ich 3 seiten vorher rein gepackt ^^
denke aber das bei dir die grafikkarte den gesamt score runterzieht ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Nvidia Pressekonferenz für heute 18:30 deutscher Zeit... Fermi plx?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Jo, hoffe das die dann was gutes zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Kyra, ich bin eher gespannt auf die von intel um (wenn ich jetzt richtig einschätze) 18uhr, soweit ich das mitbekomm stellen sie dort ja den 6core Westmere vor ^^
aber ma schaun wegen fermi, das wird auch interessant ^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Desdinova: das mit den vielen kaputten F3s hab ich auch schon gehört. Irgendwo muss selbst die beste Platte einen Haken haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoff, dass ich 2 anständige neue bekomm.

Niranda: Aus diesem Grund wurde 3Way-SLI und Quad-CF ausschließlich unter Vista gebencht, mittlerweile zum Glück unter 7.

aseari: So muss das sein! Neue CPUs müssen sofort ausgelotet werden, mach ich auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

Schon wahnsinn finde ich.. taktrate steigt nicht von nem Core2Quad zu nem i7, aber die Leistung verdreifacht sich.

Früher war man ja der Annahme das 2010 8Ghz und mehr drin sind^^


----------



## Desdinova (7. Januar 2010)

Premiere CS4, oder genauer gesagt der dazugehörige Encodingknecht (MediaEncoder) hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft meinen i7-860 voll auszulasten. Um einen dreistündigen Film zu rendern brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr 4-5h (Q6600) sonder nur noch 40 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

DAS nenn ich Fortschritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

@Desdi: Da sieht mand as der i7 eben ein Arbeitstier ist...weil 40minuten um einen 3 stunden fim zu encode und zu rendern, ist echt nice O.o (ich weis noch wie ich allein für einen 20minuten clip eine stunde dran hing ^^)


----------



## Desdinova (7. Januar 2010)

Jup, hier greifen hochwertige Hard - und Software einfach ineinander. In Premiere Pro 2.0 (was ich bis vor 3 Monaten noch hatte) wäre nur ein Kern genutzt worden und der Rest hätte sich gelangweilt. Genauso siehts bei den ganzen Freeware-Encodern aus, ich hab noch keinen gesehen der alle Kerne genutzt hätte, weder bei meinem PhII X4 955 Zuhause noch bei dem i7 in der Arbeit.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> DAS nenn ich Fortschritt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lang lebe der Fortschritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber ja der i7 rennt wie ne sau... zum glück waren nur die RAM's  nicht ganz drin... hab schon das Schlimmste befürchtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Premiere CS4 ist auch das beste, selbst wenns schweine teuer ist, und man erstmal ein wenig braucht bis man durchblickt ^^

Naja wenn echt der Westmere CPU dieses jahr kommt bin ich gespannt ob CS4 nen update bekommt das es 6 kerne nutzt und dann das ganze nochma flotter geht ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2010)

_HEISS!!!!

-_-_


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

< 3 Wochen lang blind


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Leute, so sehen Pc Spieler aus die nur Pizza und Cola zu sich nehmen und sich nie bewegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nes_tCX30qg das ist viel tollerer ^^

nein ich bin nicht so fett @Sam, aber ich glaube ich bin auf dem besten weg dorthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (7. Januar 2010)

lol, die achterbahn is mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      will haaaaaben!!!!


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Beide Videos finde ich imposant.

Das erste hat mich irgendwie sofort an Slam von Pendulum erinnert, auch wenn der Tanzstil komplett anders ist.

Bei dem Dicken im ersten Video: Man beachte mal die Ausmaße der Boxershorts!! Der Stoff würde mir ja für 2-3 T-Shirts reichen! Wenn ich sowas sehe bin ich doch ganz froh, dass es bei uns immer relativ gesundes Essen gibt und wir viel Sport treiben. So will mit Sicherheit niemand aussehen (außer man ist noch dicker...).


Hier das Slam-Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

das Slam video hat was ^^
Aber der Anfang erinnert mich immer an Qlimax und die Vorstellungen der DJ's, finde jetzt leider kein video (aber wer ned weis was Qlimax is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGaOejj8lkI )


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Muss mal den neusten Catalyst installieren. Hab eben beim DiRT2 zocken ab und zu Standbild und dann kurz nen braunen Bildschirm bis der Anzeigetreiber wieder geladen wurd und es weiter geht mitm zocken. Zu warm wird die Graka nicht, hat maximal 59grad unter Last erreicht eben bei DiRT.


----------



## NgP.Brot (7. Januar 2010)

Auch wenns eher OT ist muss ich hier mal kurz über FedEx meckern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bezahl ich extra mehr Geld für die Expresslieferung meiner HD5850 und dann lese ich gerade, dass mich FedEx angeblich net zuhause antreffen konnte. Dumm nur dass ich den ganzen Tag zuhause war, niemand geklingelt hat und ich hier jetzt neben meinem neuen PC sitze, der nochmal nen Tag länger auf die Graka warten darf... Ich wohne zwar im Seiteneingang, das Lustige aber ist, dass ich heute Vormittag schon nen Paket in Empfang genommen hab... Andere Paketzusteller (GLS) scheinen es also hinzukriegen...


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm, bei uns hämmern die leute von Hermes imemr auf den lichtschalter anstatt an die Extra fett beschriftete klingel...von denen kommt auch nix an, aber rest immer ^^

Dann würde ich aber einen Rabatt der Express lieferung fordern


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> kurz über FedEx meckern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bis doch froh das sie nicht so Liefern. 

Klicken


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

So, heute kam endlich nach fast 1 Woche Lieferzeit das letzte Kabel um meim MacBook Pro mit meinem LCD 32 Zoll Fernseher pe HDMI Kabel und Minidisplay Port mit USB Audio zuverbinden.

Und ich muss sagen, es läuft super unter Mac. Transporter 3 hatte ein super Bild geliefert, der Sound wurde übertragen und über die Boxen vom Fernseher wurde der Ton rausgebracht und ansonsten läuft es extrem flüssig, trotz einem Laptop mit einer 9400M Nvidia.

Zugleich habe ich aus Spaß es an einem 72 Zoll Fernseher angeschlossen und selbe Bild, keine Ruckler, lief flüssig, ebenfalls der Ton wurde übertragen. Beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider lief es unter Windows nicht, was mich aber nicht stört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1175/1/

Ich rieche Fermis!


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

@Kyra, ich hab nun nicht genau gelesen, aber was ist das für ne Prozi kühlung? schaut nach ner WaKü aus aber irgendwie so ganz anders ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Das ne Corsair H5O.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ist vielleicht ne Corsair H50 oder sowas ähnliches.

edit: Zu spät.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

hmm, mal danach googlen ^^ weil die ja ma anders als klein ist O.o


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Die Pumpe ist auf den CPU-Kühler gesetzt. Deswegen fehlen da augenscheinlich Schläuche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oben hängt n Single Radiator dran.
Ansonsten: Schau mal ins Luxx. Dort hat Tommy_Hewitt nen Test der Corsair gegen die aktuell besten Luftkühler gemacht.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

jo ich les grad nen Test von Computerbase...ma schaun was die so rausgefunden haben, das ding kost ja "nur" 55euro und wäre ein versuch wert ^^, muss ich ma schaun ob das echt ne gute lösung ist A: Platz zu schaffen und B: Etwas OC'en ohne die CPU zu himmeln ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es n Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern genauso tut und unbedingt leiser wird das Corsair Ding auch net sein. Die Pumpe soll zum brummen neigen.

Edit: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=642731
Schau mal hier rein. Der Mann hat Ahnung!


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

bin auch gerade am überlegen, meinen Megahalems rauszuwerfen und die H50 zu kaufen, vor allem dann im LianLi A05. Dort würde der Radiator direkt Frischluft abbekommen.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Es ist halt immer so eine Sache mit dem platz =/ 
z.B. ist jetzt mein ram maximal 2 mm vom Arctiv Cooling Freezer entfernt ^^ ich denke da würde ein Megahalems dann komplett dicht machen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Und vor allem hast du in dem doch recht engen Midi-Tower etwas mehr Platz. Wär zumindest für mich das Argument, wenns ums A05B geht.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und vor allem hast du in dem doch recht engen Midi-Tower etwas mehr Platz. Wär zumindest für mich das Argument, wenns ums A05B geht.



Ich hab ja das Asgard, aber selbst dem tut es gut, dann hab ich eine Wärmequelle weniger im gehäuse...ich glaub das ding hol ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar muss man mit ner pumpe leben die ein eigengeräusch verursacht aber ganz ehrlich ich war es eh gewöhnt einen lauten PC zu haben ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

War auch eigentlich für Asoriel gedacht, aber hast zwischengepostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was Geräusche angeht, besonders wenns Brumm- und Vibrationsgeräusche sind bin ich empfindlich. :X Ich setz lieber weiter auf Luft. Sieht irgendwie eh besser aus, find ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Zur GF100:



> Nvidia bestätigte gegenüber PC Games Hardware, dass man auf der CES eine spezielle Physx-Demo namens Supersonic Sled zeigen wird. Die dort zu sehende Rakete ist nicht nur physikalisch korrekt animierte, sondern bietet auch dazu passenden Rauch; auch die zu zerstörenden Hindernisse sind realistisch modelliert. Die Demo unterstützt DirectX 11 und 3D Vision.


Was ist daran so toll? Ich hab mir noch nie während einem Spiel gedacht: "Hm das Glas ist jetzt aber unlogisch zersprungen..."
Also weshalb Physx? Mir wäre es wichtiger das die Grafikleistung stimmt, bzw. die Grafik atemberaubend ist.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

PhysX istn feines Spielzeug und bring wie ich finde tolle Effekte nur hat das ganze einen Nachteil: Die Lizenzen liegen bei Nvidia. Daher mag ich ATis Weg hin zu einer OpenSource-Physikengine mehr. Das brächte einheitliche Standards.

@Asoriel

Wenn ichs mir recht überleg macht ne H50 nicht allzuviel Sinn. Soweit ich weiß hat das A05 nur Platz für einen Lüfter im Heck den du aber mit der H50 einblasend nutzen müsstest. Wenn du ihn ausblasend nutzt kannst du direkt deinen Megahalems behalten, weil der dann bessere Temperaturen bringt.
Dann müsste halt das Netzteil die Ausblasarbeit der Abwärme der restlichen Komponenten bewerkstelligen. Ob das reicht, ka.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Januar 2010)

Njoo mal ne Frage: Hab meine alte Hardware nem Kollegen gegeben, der hat die jetzt soweit fertig ins Gehäuse montiert und wollte OS installieren. Er hat eine leere SATA Platte auf der er XP installieren wollte. Die installation funktioniert auch soweit das alle Daten installiert werden und dann der Neustart vollführt wird. Jetzt hackt es aber, normal bootet er ja dann das erste mal von der Platte und kommt mit dem "Erste mal starten" Kram. Allerdings bootet der nicht, nach der Frage ob man von CD starten will und man ne Taste drücken soll wenn ja, passiert nichts weiter. Er hat das ganze 15 Minuten lang laufen lassen, nichts passiert. 

Und ja, die Platte ist im BIOS als Boot Device ausgewählt.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkI-ThRTrPY

Yay! Zumindest gibts funktionierende Karten, jetzt noch Benchmarkergebnisse und ich bin happy. Weil dann weiß was ich mir alles nicht leisten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Bin mal gespannt was man noch alles so über Fermi erfahren wird. Angepeilter Release etc. Dann kann ich mir vielleicht zum Geburtstag eine nVidia statt einer ATI gönnen :>

Edit: Natürlich nur wenn der Preis stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Angebliches Releasedatum soll der 2.März sein. Erscheint mir realistisch.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Dann hätten die noch etwas mehr als 1 Monat Zeit, um die Verfügbarkeit in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Juhuu eben mail bekommen das meine 5850 verschickt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Yay! Zumindest gibts funktionierende Karten, jetzt noch Benchmarkergebnisse und ich bin happy. Weil dann weiß was ich mir alles nicht leisten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich trau Nvidia ja zu, dass das eine GTX285 ist die da läuft und beim Heaven Benchmark haben sie einfach DX10 ausgewählt^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte denen auch leere PCBs zugetraut. Das Benchmark läuft aber wirklich auf Dx11. Man sieht in dem Video wie er Tessalation an- und abschaltet. Und Tessalation gibts bekanntlich nur unter Dx11. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

jo des labert er ja auch im video ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Naja was er faselt ist nebensächlich. Erzählen kann man viel, siehe FDP + Steuersenkungen, aber ob das dann auch der Fall ist ist ne andere Sache. Meinen Augen traue ich da schon eher und was ich dort sehe ist eindeutig Tessalation.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Vllt ist das ja eine ATI-Karte, bloss die haben die wie eine nVidia aussehen lassen?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Vllt ist das ja eine ATI-Karte, bloss die haben die wie eine nVidia aussehen lassen?



Das ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Das sollte sich relativ einfach klären lassen, wenn man Fotos der Unterseite des PCB einer 5870 hat. Wenn man dann vergleich sollte man denke ich Unterschiede sehen. Wenn welche da sind: Hallo Fermi.
Wenn nicht: FakeVidia returns. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Das wär aber der Knaller wenn da wirklich eine 5870 drunter sitzen würde. Dann hätte nVidia aber nichts mehr zu ihrer Verteidigung zu sagen, und die Aktien erst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Sie habens eigentlich schon lange überspitzt. Ich leg mich fest: Was dort läuft ist ne echte GeForce Fermi und nix anderes.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe auch das es eine ist. Irgendwann braucht ATI auch wieder Konkurrenz :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Kyragan wo ist das Problem, wenn ich beim A05 die H50 im Push/Pull hinten einblasen lasse? Beim dem Case geht der Airflow ja eh von hinten nach vorne. Vorne hast du das Netzteil und einen 120mm Lüfter über den HDDs, sollte also vollkommen ausreichen.

Für den Megahalems inkl. beider Lüfter hätte ich privat schon nen Abnehmer, das wär kein Problem. Bin nur am überlegen wegen der Lautstärke...Optik ist mir egal, da vorerst eh kein Fenster reinkommt, und wenn, dann finde ich die Corsair schicker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sag mal, weißt du eigentlich den Unterschied vom A05B zum A05NB ist?


Ich glaub auch, dass da ne Fermi rennt. Und DX11 ist es auf jeden Fall, man sieht ja immerhin Tessalation.

edit: Was mich an dem Video stört: Er redet von DX11/Tessalation als wäre es ein Wunder, dabei machts ATI schon Monate lang. Find ich irgendwie schwach, ich hätte gerne was detailliertes zu den FPS oder Stromverbrauch gehört.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

ich überlege auch grade, wie ich das mit dem Kühler mache...

Push/pull wollte ich auch machen, da 1. Corsair das in nem Video zeigt 2. Die damit nen i7 auf 4,18ghz laufen lassen haben bei 1,4V

Muss nur schaun, das ich evtl. beim Asgard vorne den Kühler umdrehe, das er nichtmehr reinbläst, sondern raus und dann H50 von hinten blasend im Push/Pull ^^

EDIT: http://www.technic3d.com/news-4624-corsair...h50-kuehler.htm also so an sich is der einbau ja relativ easy ^^

Noch ein EDIT: http://blog.corsair.com/?p=987&utm_sou...ign=SocialMedia da stehts mim Push Pull und von Corsair direkt auch Tempratur angaben bei nem OC


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel Mir ist gar net aufgefallen, dass das A05 da vorn noch nen 120er hat. Ich war mir nur net sicher, ob das Netzteil als alleinig absaugender Lüfter reichen würde. So steht dem imo nix mehr entgegen.
Was die Unterschiede angeht:

Das A05N hat im Gegensatz zum A05B nen abnehmbaren Deckel, Schnellverriegelungen für die Laufwerke und Steckplatzblenden mit Schlitzen. Zumindest meinte das einer im PCGH extreme Forum.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

an wunderbar, danke für die Info! Da das NB eh günstiger ist steht die Wahl wohl fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wie es mit der finanziellen Lage aussieht. Wir gehen jetzt öfters mal nen Tag oder 2 in die Berge zum Ski fahren. Die H50 wäre kein Problem und würde ich auch sofort gegen den Megahalems tauschen, nur mit dem LianLi kanns (leider) noch dauern.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ski fahren... ihr und eure Berge da unten. Bei uns hier oben ist das viel schöner, der höchste Berg ist 300 oder 400m hoch


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Gut, dass ichn Wintermuffel bin. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ein Sommermuffel. Gibts immer nur Bienen, Wespen, Spinnen und andere Kleinvieh ohne Ende. Das einzige was gut ist, man muss nicht soviel Kleidung mit sich herum schleppen :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

bei uns gibts zwar auch genügend Berge mit Skigebieten, aber keine wirklich großen. Daher fahren wir in die Schweiz oder nach Österreich.


Die H50 gibts für 55&#8364; bei hoh.de. Für 40&#8364; würde ich den Megahalems meinem Kumpel in die Pranke drücken, inkl. beider Lüfter. Ist ziemlich günstig für ihn...Freundschaftspreis und so...



edit: Was soll ich da sagen? Ich bin ein Naturbursche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Sommer jedes freie Wochenende RC Cars fahren lassen und/oder an den See gehen, im Winter Ski fahren. Mountainbiken ist das ganze Jahr angesagt, ebenso Nordic Walking (aber dazu werd ich mehr oder weniger von meiner besseren Hälfte gezwungen)


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Ich wohn zwar in München aber Boarden war ich bis jetzt nich und ich hab irgendwie auch keine lust xD

EDIT: Joar Asoriel, 55euro ist eigentlich der durchschnittspreis im internet, haste eigentlich den Edit mit den OC temperaturen gelesen?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

http://cnettv.cnet.com/liveatces?tag=rb_content;overviewHead 

CES livestream


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Jopp Magexe, aber den Link hab ich schon davor gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ma schaunw as es so alles neues auf der CES gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Geht das mit dem System?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Sollte hinkommen.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Naja, auf meinem vermüllten System kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten. Mal schauen wie es nächste Woche mit einem frisch aufgesetztem System aussieht


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Jopp, passt. 

Warum hast du die CPU so krumm übertaktet? Stell doch auf 400MHz*9 oder wenn es dein Board nicht packt auf 400MHz*8,5. Dann hast nen schönen Takt von 3,4 bzw. 3,6GHz und vor allem passende Ramteiler.



Kyragan jetzt hast mich schonwieder zum grübeln gebracht...eigentlich könnte man auch die Kühlung und das Case weglassen und dafür ne nette, 40GB kleine Intel SSD kaufen...hmm...


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Geht mir auch so. Werd nächste Woche 2 Runs machen. Einmal mit frischem, cleanen OS und der "neuen" Hardware und später nochmal, wenn ich die CPU oced hab.

So ne X-25 Postville hat schon was... die 40GB gibts mittlerweile für 100&#8364;... :/


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Sommermuffel. Gibts immer nur Bienen, Wespen, Spinnen und andere Kleinvieh ohne Ende. Das einzige was gut ist, man muss nicht soviel Kleidung mit sich herum schleppen :>


Dito, aus dem gleichen Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber zumindest ists im Sommer warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte auch mal wieder 3DMark runterladen, ich hab keine Ahnung was ich da hatte... nur dauert das wieder nen halben Tag bei meiner Leitung : /
Naja, ich werds evtl. heut mal über Nacht laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Jopp, passt.
> 
> Warum hast du die CPU so krumm übertaktet? Stell doch auf 400MHz*9 oder wenn es dein Board nicht packt auf 400MHz*8,5. Dann hast nen schönen Takt von 3,4 bzw. 3,6GHz und vor allem passende Ramteiler.



Ramteiler? Ich hab die fest auf 800 stehen, glaube ich zumindest. Und damit laufe ich ganz gut. Ich schau gleich mal nach. Wie kann ich denn den Multi umstellen? Der ist glaube ich bei mir grau.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

nach oben hin gesperrt, nach unten hin offen. Geht im Bios.

Ramtakt kannst mit MemSet oder CPU-Z überprüfen.


edit: Juhu, Ramkühler endlich angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachher noch abholen, dann gibts Bilder. Kann aber noch ne Weile dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm, werd ich gleich mal testen. 

Die 440MHz = Der Takt den du meinst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

hab mir mal videos zum thema dx11 reingepfiffen, und ich muss sagen wenn man sich die sachen net genau anschaut merkt man bei stalker hier zb keinen unterschied. 
Bei dem unigine benchmark sieht man schon einen unterschied, aber ich finde der ist nicht groß genug, da wart ich lieber noch 2 jahre bis dx11 auch voll ausgenutzt wird, dann  ist bestimmt auch schon dx 13 raus xD


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

@Shefa FSB-Clock und FSBRAM sind die Schlagwörter.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Mal ebend umschauen im Bios, bei dem Asus Rampage war das wenigstens übersichtlicher :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Dein Ram läuft auf 888MHz bei CL5, was sind das für Riegel? Je nach dem kannst entweder den Teiler hochstellen und auf CL5 lassen oder so lassen und auf CL4 stellen.

Du hast momentan (man beachte Ramtakt und Ramteiler) nen FSB von 370MHz. Pack da noch 30MHz drauf, dann bist bei 400MHz. Dann Ramteiler auf 1:1 und falls möglich Latenzen auf 4-4-4-12 anpassen.


edit: Jopp, das Rampagebios ist genial! 

Je nach dem was du für einen Takt willst, stell den Multi ein. Bei nem 9er hat 3,6GHz, bei 8,5 landest bei 3,4GHz.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a289834.html

Da is der RAM.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2010)

Gibts jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwelche interessanten Infos zum GF100 oder wieder nur belangloses Zeug? Will endlich meine GTX360 haben verdammte Axt.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Die Pressekonferenz hat noch nichtmal angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich grade von dem Board verarscht. In meinem alten Gehäuse hat es nichtmal dran gedacht die 370MHz FSB zu machen. Hab grad auf 400 gestellt, wo er sonst nichtmal gebootet hat und es läuft ohne Probleme, bis jetzt :>

Aber den Multi kann ich nicht umstellen, ich komm nichtmal da drauf. Der ist oben einfach grau.

RAM: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a289834.html

Edit: Und wo ich den Ramteiler umstelle weiss ich auch nicht. Ich schau nach dem Essen nochmal. Im Moment sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2010)

grmpf

Hab mir gerade das hier bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Aliens-vs-Predat...3587&sr=8-1

Da freu ich mich schon wie ein Schnitzel drauf. Vor allem auf Multiplayer-Modus, wenn Menschen, Aliens und Predators sich an die virtuelle Gurgel gehen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

wohow die ersten 3d Beamer http://www.flimmerkisten.de/lg-cf3d-erste-...-welt-6324.html   Lg wohl auch neue LCDs und Plasma Fernseher mit 3d Vorgestellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kommt grade in dieser sekunde auf pro7 in den nachrichten von mit dem 3d fernsehern


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2010)

Samsung auch.

Edit: Was LG-Beamer angeht-> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...beamer-vor.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Samsung auch.
> 
> Edit: Was LG-Beamer angeht-> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/...beamer-vor.html
> 
> ...


lol, son mini beamer hab ich schonmal vor 1-2 jahren gesehen, da hatten die bei Gallileo so einen ,,Beamer fürs Camping´´ aber ein Handy mit Beamer is ja mal geil^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich darauf wie ein Schnitzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-...3761&sr=1-3
Nur wundere ich mich gerade etwas, bisher hat es doch immer geheissen dass das USK 18 wird, jetzt les ich bei Amazon das hier : 


> Informationen zum Spiel
> Plattform:   Windows Vista / XP
> USK-Einstufung: USK ab 16 freigegeben


Uncut und ab 16, die USK wird vernünftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

Hat wer von euch jetz eigentlich Avatar geguckt? Das ist der beste Film den ich je sah muss ich sagen, hat schon über 1Milliarde eingespielt und ist in China und Italien  noch gar net angelaufen, das heisst Avatar hat gute chancen Titanic (mit 1.8 Milliarden) von Platz 1 der Erfolgreichsten Filme aller zeiten zu verdrängen, dessen Regisseur auch James Cameron ist, ein Genie xD

so siehts momentan so aus  Stand: 3.1.10
http://www.insidekino.com/TOPoderFLOP/Global.htm


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Japp, in 3D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich finde auch dass das einer der besten Filme ist die ich je gesehen hab, einfach nur genial. Ich hoffe mal dass da ein zweiter Teil kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Spiel ma die Demo von dem Spiel...das ist hammer und hat geile grafik


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kyragan jetzt hast mich schonwieder zum grübeln gebracht...eigentlich könnte man auch die Kühlung und das Case weglassen und dafür ne nette, 40GB kleine Intel SSD kaufen...hmm...



Du wirst es nicht bereuen sag ich dir. Egal wie schnell die Grafikkarte, CPU und Ram sind du wirst nie den selben Boost bekommen wie mit ner SSD; wenn ich dran denke dass ich beim Booten von Ubuntu nur kurz den Ladebildschirm aufblitzen sehe und schon kann ich mich anmelden,  alle Programme gehen auf wenn man sie startet und nicht erst ein paar Sekunden später ... ;D


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Japp, in 3D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na dann lies dies 

,,Zwar war für James Cameron von Anfang an klar, dass er eine Fortsetzung drehen wird, doch aufgrund des großen Erfolgs des Films verkündete er, dass er nun an einer Trilogie arbeiten wird. Zwar seien die Drehbücher noch nicht geschrieben, aber eine konkrete Vorstellung der Handlung habe er schon.´´

Von Wikipedia
Vor 1-2 Tagen stand dort noch ,, James Cameron verkündete er würde eine Trilogie machen sofern der erste Teil erfolgreich sei´´ Also ists inzwischen sicher ,,freude´´

edit:  WoW Sony bringt ein ps3 update für 3d unterstützung raus http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=807764 cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh dieses wochenende nochmal ins Kino in Avatar 3d, dann mach ich ein Foto von dem ps3 Menü welches bei uns ja in der Pause auftaucht ^.^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Also irgendwie finde ich im BIOS nichts, was irgendwie nach Ramteiler aussieht. Ich kann da nur Auto/667MHz/800MHz einstellen :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Shefanix wenns stabil ist kannsts auch so lassen. Und freu dich über deinen sehr guten Ram! Der läuft immerhin 80MHz mal einfach so über den Spezifikationen.

Dein Ram läuft momentan nicht auf 800MHz CL5 wie angegeben, sondern auf dicken 960MHz. Gefährlich wirds nur, wenn du die Spannung auf Auto stehen hast, das musste unbedingt überprüfen. Die Spannung deiner CPU ist sehr gut. Wenn sie damit stabil läuft: Top! Ist das die, für die du heute Mittag das Geld bekommen hast und demnächst an mich geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Mein Ram hat jetzt komplett Kühler verpasst bekommen, jetzt schauts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also irgendwie finde ich im BIOS nichts, was irgendwie nach Ramteiler aussieht. Ich kann da nur Auto/667MHz/800MHz einstellen :>



Ram-Takt/Standard-FSB=Ram-Teiler
Korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

WAS ZUR HÖLLE?!

Im Luxx hat jemand mit D9GKX-Chips bei 3-3-3-5er Latenzen nen Takt von 516MHz bzw. 1032MHz bei 2,87V zum laufen bekommen!!!!


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Der RAM läuft auf 1,85V. Das niedrigste was ich im Bios einstellen kann.
Und ja, das ist die CPU für die ich das Geld bekommen habe. Und der RAM geht ja an Kyra. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich so gute Teile erwischt hab. Ich hoffe bei meinen neuen ist das auch der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz/Orange sieht schick aus. Ich würd das so lassen, und nicht wie du irgendwo mal geschrieben hattest die anderen auch noch Orange machen.

Edit: Link davon bitte, Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Die bleiben auch schwarz. Schaut einfach zu gut aus, und außerdem kleben sie ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber eigentlich von Anfang an sicher.

Der Ram (und die CPU) sind wirklich gut, tolle Sache. Geld sollte wohl morgen bei dir ankommen, Versand am Montag ist top.

Screen zu dem OC-Ram: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2x1gbce...c2-8000o1hi.jpg


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Das ist mal nett. So einen RAM hätte ich auch gern *hrrr*

Vielleicht sogar Versand am Samstag, weiss noch nicht genau ob ich zu Hause bin am Wochenende. Also Morgen aufjedenfall nicht :>

- Ich hoffe morgen fällt Schule aus, bei 2 Landkreisen in der Umgebung ist es schon soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (7. Januar 2010)

So ich suche einen Fernseher für einen Bekannten, Preislimit sagen wir mal 600 Euronen. Geguckt wird hauptsächlich Mittags und da Nachrichten usw. ( Filme eher weniger) sollte so 84cm Bilddiagonale sein. Abstand zum fernseher mmh 4-5m sag ich jetzt mal grob... Hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas emphelen muss jetzt nicht das "Highend" gerät sein mit Ambylight und was weiß ich alles. 

MfG


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

hehe, es lebe der Megahalems!

2 Lüfter auf 800rpm hängen dran, Q9550 läuft auf 3.400MHz und die Temp. schwankt zwischen 40°C und 44°C bei Prime custom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So muss das!


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn ich nvidia nicht mag sitz ich grad aufgeregt vorm Webcast ;D
Wer ist noch am Start?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

gib mal den Link, dann bin ich auch dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gib mal den Link, dann bin ich auch dabei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://ispss.istreamplanet.com/nvidia/

Hat Nvidia an 2012 mitgearbeitet? Bzw. wurde deren Hardware genutzt?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

man man...ich bin gerade richtig heiß auf ne Intel X25-V G2 Postville...


edit: Quatscht der gerade wirklich von _dem_ FarmVille auf Facebook? Oha...


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Ich würds gern anschauen, aber mein Inet ist sogar für die niedrigste Qualität zu langsam : /
Ich hoffe mal die Keynote gibts auch mal als Download....


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Also so ein Tablet wäre schon nice, aber was die wieder kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Espcap: Es soll ein Video davon später zum Download geben.


Ui Nvidia-CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woah sogar ohne Kühlung...haben will


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ich kanns auf High schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als der gerade den Tablet rausgezogen hat ging das Blitzlichtgewitter los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er stellt gerade nen Dualcore mit 500mW Verbrauch vor und 8facher Leistung eines Smartphones. Nennt sich Tegra und ist für Tablets.

Was zur Hölle? So ein Tegra ist ca. 6x6cm und zum stecken wie ne PCI-Karte, nur kleiner. Braucht nichtmal ne Kühlung! Geiles Teil!

Zitat: "Turn it on and it works" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist das Bild im Stream gerade eingefroren, aber das Ton läuft jetzt flüssig... auch was ^^
Tegra klingt interessant, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daraus lässt sich was machen...


> @Espcap: Es soll ein Video davon später zum Download geben.


Gut, dann hör ichs mir jetzt nicht an und schau es lieber später flüssig mit Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Nice, jetzt läufts flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Nice, jetzt läufts flüssig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Live ists einfach was anderes: "Let me launch a browser...."^^

Sogar HDMI; ich glaub ich hau mein NB wirklich in den Müll


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

top!

Der Tablet ist ja geil! So ein Ding brauch ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur das mit dem Browser müssen sie noch üben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, das wär ne ganz gute Idee.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn! 1080p absolut flüssig! Da haben sogar Atoms dran zu knabbern!


Trotzdem, ich will jetzt Fermi sehen!


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm, DSL2k reicht für High 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ich seh zwischen Mid und High keinen Unterschied...

jetzt redet er von Epic (unter anderem die Macher von Unreal). Jetzt wirds spannend und geht wohl in Richtung Tegra.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, die 1080p Demo war beeindruckend... ich frag mich gerade nur was die da gezeigt haben, war das der zweite Teil von Ironman bzw. der Trailer? Ich wusste gar nicht dass es da n zweiten Teil geben soll...


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Der grad auf die Bühne kam, warum steht der so steif / nervös da =)


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, die 1080p Demo war beeindruckend... ich frag mich gerade nur was die da gezeigt haben, war das der zweite Teil von Ironman bzw. der Trailer? Ich wusste gar nicht dass es da n zweiten Teil geben soll...



Ach die Fermi braucht keiner, ich verkauf noch meine 5850 und hol mir son Tablet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind da schon Preise bekannt?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ist der Gründer von Epic Games. Erster Eindruck: Nerd!

Rethelion das stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir läufts auch flüssig auf high 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 6k leitung

Tante edit ist sprachlos die unreal engine läuft auf dem Tegra


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, der scheint recht nervös zu sein... irgendwie erinnert der mich an Bill Gates in jüngeren Jahren ^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn man ein Vortrag hält oder auf die Bühne kommt, sollte man irgendwas mitnehmen, egal was, man sollte nur was in den Händne halten, der sieht so nervös aus...


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

jopp stimmt.


Was mich umhaut: Die Demo von der UT3-Enginge auf dem Tegra!! Ach du Scheiße hat das Ding Power!


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Soweit ist mein Stream noch nicht... aber das mit dem in der Hand haben stimmt, deswegen haben die Redner bei Apple Keynotes auch immer den Klicker für die Präsentation in der Hand (um zur nächsten Folie zu gehen).

Edit : WTF, das macht der Tegra? Krankes Teil... da würden mich mal Benchmarks interessieren.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

ja wie geil is das denn? xD ich schaus auch grad das ja ma ein scharfes teil


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Man kann die Tegras schon kaufen! Hat er eben angekündigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ja mal im Bezug zum Tablet gespannt auf Apple, die wollen ja sowas auch bauen, bzw. im 2 Quartal dann vorstellen.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei das in dem Case noch nicht so toll aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> So ich suche einen Fernseher für einen Bekannten, Preislimit sagen wir mal 600 Euronen. Geguckt wird hauptsächlich Mittags und da Nachrichten usw. ( Filme eher weniger) sollte so 84cm Bilddiagonale sein. Abstand zum fernseher mmh 4-5m sag ich jetzt mal grob... Hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas emphelen muss jetzt nicht das "Highend" gerät sein mit Ambylight und was weiß ich alles.
> 
> MfG




_Samsung LE37B530 , Samsung LE37B550 , Sony KDL-37V5500 , LG Electronics 42LH3000

_


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

wtf die bauen die dinger für audi?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Audi kommt mit ins Spiel! Jetzt wirds spannend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

Kommt Fermi in der Pressekonferenz auch dran?


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

aber man merkt das er deutscher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Soweit ichw eis ja O.o


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

'Real mobile computers have wheels' Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> aber man merkt das er deutscher ist


Und wie....


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

Hat voll den starken Akzent xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der war nit bei den Billingualen


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

hmm, hat schonw er nen lifestream für Intel, oder hat wer was von deren Presse Konferenz mitbekommen? also wegen dem neuen Westmere prozessor?


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Lol... Quadcore's in Auto? Hab ich mich verhört? ^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Die könnten auch jemand hinschicken der th aussprechen kann... ^^

Edit : Er sagte sie könnten es machen, ich glaube nicht dass sie das vorhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm 80 bis 90 computer in nem auto? das halt ich für minimal übertrieben bei 30-40 joar kann ich mir vorstellen aber 80-90 ^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Aber das Englisch von dem Typen stört mich mal richtig. Besonders da ich so gut Englisch kann *hust*


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ab 2012 kommt in JEDEN Audi ein Tegra rein! (Auch in Lambos


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Aber der CEO spricht echt verständliches Englisch, hätte ich nicht erwartet

Btw. es ist glaube ich Zeit meine AMD-Aktien zu verkaufen^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn du einmal Betrand Serlet auf ner Apple Keynote gehört hast bist du daran gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der hat auch einen furchtbaren Akzent, wenn auch französisch. Aber gut, der kann wenigstens Englisch ^^



> hmm 80 bis 90 computer in nem auto? das halt ich für minimal übertrieben bei 30-40 joar kann ich mir vorstellen aber 80-90 ^^


Kommt drauf an wie man Computer definiert, ein Prozessor ist ja nicht gleich ein Computer. 80-90 bezweifle ich auch....


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Warum hättest du das nicht erwartet? 

Den von Audi versteh ich manchmal nicht :/


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

naja er spricht relativ langsam, ist eigentlich normal auf Ami pressekonferenzen
ansonsten labern die immer extrem schnell


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

haha, der redet Denglisch! "Its very important that [blabla], ja?" hrhr

Der Asiate von Nvidia redet super find ich, den versteht man klasse.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mit google earth ist mal nett, da kann man sich echt zumteil besser orientieren...


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ich find die Technik richtig interessant. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Lieber wärs mit, wenn beide ordentliches Englisch sprechen würden


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Naja, viel Amerikaner sagen auch 'ja', weil sie 'yeah' so aussprechen. Aber in seinem Fall ists wohl eher Denglisch, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht jedenfalls echt gut, dieses System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

na der Asiate redet doch super, oder bin ich nur so schlecht in Englisch?

Die Technik finde ich interessant, das stimmt.


Edit: Das Ding hat sogar Coverflow!


----------



## Xerivor (7. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Samsung LE37B530 , Samsung LE37B550 , Sony KDL-37V5500 , LG Electronics 42LH3000
> 
> _



Welchen von dennen würdest du persöhnlich dir kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

wie er ihn verarscht xD

Der Asiate Spricht super englisch, der labert wie die ganzen Dev's von Blizzard auf der Blizzcon


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na der Asiate redet doch super, oder bin ich nur so schlecht in Englisch?



Das finde ich eben auch; zwar verstehe ich den Herrn von Audi auch, aber es klingt nicht so gut.
Dachte erst an einen typischen Asiaten Dielekt^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Der Asiate redet ja auch gut, aber der andere nicht.

Geiler Musikgeschmack... ^^

Edit: 3D... was soll das? WIll auch


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

§d brille rauskram, ich hock mich jetzt auch mit meiner plastik brille hin ^^

EDIT: toll...scheiss webcast xD


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

wenn man das Publikum sieht: Jeder mit nem Notebook vor sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schade, der nächste Teil ist komplett in 3D mit den tollen Nvidia-Brillen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Magexe, hast du nen 120Hz Monitor und so ne Brille?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

WO IST MEINE 3D-Brille?!?!

Ok: Webcast not available in 3-D^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Klar, der Asiate hat ein perfektes Englisch, null Akzent. 
Könnte ne interessante Sache werden das System, ich hoffe nur dass das nicht nur in Audis kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

ich geh mal essen holen...kann momentan eh nix damit anfangen.


Warum ist bei dem Bild der Lüfter der Grafikkarte oben obwohl es nach normalen ATX aussieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

ja nee ich hab noch so ne Blau/rot brille, damit zu zocken ist spassig, das kann man ja mit Nvidia karten einstellen...wow sieht damit nett aus ^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

World of Warcraft lol


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ist das WoW auf dem Notebook?

Edit: Okay, nicht nur da...


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Läuft da WoW auf dem Notebook?
WoW in 3D?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

so be Brille hab ich auch aus meiner Trackmania Collectors Edition. Damit dreh ich aber durch.

edit: Jupp, ist WoW.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

MW2 in 3D... da hätte ich Bock zu <3


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 muss ja interresant sein.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Asoriel, probier das ma in wow, musst dich 5misn dran gewöhnen, aber es sieht fett aus


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

'A 3D experience that you're experiencing right now'
... not : /


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Wie unfair das jetzt ist, könnten den Stream wenigstens 3D machen...


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

spiel ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs nur mit Trackmania probiert bisher.


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hängts stark -.-


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

Naja du brauchst ja diese Speziellen 3-D brillen von 3D Vision+nen bildschrim der das darstellen kann

EDIT: Dann spiel ma CSS oder dein Lieblingsspiel damit ^^ geht alles musst das ganze nur über das Nvidia Center einstellen


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Januar 2010)

Was sind denn die Vorraussetzung für den 3D Genuss? Die Brille, Nvidia Grafikkarte und ein 120hz Monitor?


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss, genau darum ja. Mein Nachbar hat den ganzen Kram. Würd ich halt ebend dorthin flitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Asoriel, probier das ma in wow, musst dich 5misn dran gewöhnen, aber es sieht fett aus



Wie kann ich WoW in 3D spielen?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

bei mir auch gerade bei dem Disney-Zeug. Stark nicht, aber es ruckelt n bischen.


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie kann ich WoW in 3D spielen?



Im Treiber von nVidia einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

brauchst so ne Blau/rot brille, und musst über das Nvidia Center einstellen 3-D blabla ^^
weis nicht wies mit ATi steht, aber ich glaub die unterstützend as nicht genau

EDIT: Danke Sora, aber das ist dann doch zu teuer ^^


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Im Treiber von nVidia einstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach mist^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hängts jetzt auch wieder... ziemlich, seit er mit dem Disney-Film angefangen hat hab ich ein Standbild : /


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Habe ich da was mit iMac 3D gehört?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht das es sogar schon auf Youtube 3D gibt...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyUhAUjw-pU


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir läufts bis auf den Sound absolut flüssig, denn der hängt ab und zu.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Hab ich gerade auch gehört, aber ich glaub er hat eyemax3D oder sowas gesagt...


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

jetzt kommt Fermi ^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Gogo... Fermi jetzt!


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Wenns hängt bei mir, ist es scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Jetzt redet er von Femri, es geht los!!!!!


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Hrrr... Popcorn hol.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

ja okay, jetzt macht ers mehr oder weniger ATi nach mit ihrer Eyevision oder wies heist ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

das is doch quatsch mit den 3 bildschirmen, da kann man sich gleich einen Beamer kaufen !


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Nix großartiges zur Fermi....


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Doch nix mit Fermi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Ende...und die Schweine dürfen jetzt die GF100 testen...


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

doch wohl kein Fermi -.-"

Naja, Vold, du kannst a die neue Edition der 5850 6monitore hängen ^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Das wars ^^


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

so ein Mist...hoffentlich kommt noch was anständiges.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ATI kann das afaik noch nicht mit 3D...
Edit : Schade dass nicht mehr über Fermi kam : /


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

okay das mim 3D da brauchste dann halt ne Nvidia karte, das schon klar
Aber ehrlich 3D filme schau ich lieber im Kino und spiele in 3D finde ich jetzt noch ein bisschen schwachsinn ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2010)

Mit iz3d geht das doch mit ati karten oder?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Ist doch Mist...er meinte noch, eine Nvidia-Pressekonferenz könnte nicht ohne ein paar Worte zur neuen GeForce enden, und dann tat sie es doch, zumindest für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

joar iz3d mag ich aber nicht, das total komisch ^^

ach erm hat wer die konferenz vor 3 stunden von Intel gesehn? ^^


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

> Das Ultra-Tablet misst 186 x 158 x 18 mm und wiegt rund 600 Gramm. Mindestens 4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit verspricht der Hersteller bei einer Ladezeit von 2 Stunden. Um die 250 US-Dollar soll es kosten, was subventionierte 0-Euro-Angebote durch Netzbetreiber nicht ausschließt.



http://www.teczilla.de/ultra-noch-ein-tegra-tablet/8017


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Der hat 'ein paar Worte' wohl zu wörtlich genommen...


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin jetzt enttäuscht und werd erstmal 1 oder 2 Folgen Dr. House gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/rel...0107comp_sm.htm gefunden...das wurde alles vorgestellt auch der 32nm ^^

EDIT: bin ma pennen, hauts euch nei ^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

2010 wird das Jahr der Tablets, ob mit oder ohne Apple-Tablet.

Da bin ich mal gespannt =)


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Das Apple Slate kommt sicher dieses Jahr, aber das Jahr der Tablets wird es auf jeden Fall, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Januar 2010)

Wo sehe ich denn bei HWV wie viel Hertz die LCDs haben? Nu hat mich das so überrascht und da ich im März eh TV / Graka kaufen wollte kann man ja auch mal das 3D Set in Erwägung ziehen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

kA, da musst google anwerfen. Hardwareversand ist recht geizig wenns um Infos geht.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Januar 2010)

Naja, bis dahin ist noch Zeit. Wenn es soweit ist lasse ich mir von euch was empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

hmm...ich steh momentan echt vor der Entscheidung...Intel Postville X-25-M G2 oder Corsair H50 und LianLi A05NB...beides hat seine Reize.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Ich würd die SSD nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2010)

Aber das Asgard ist echt umständlich...außerdem liebäugel ich sicher schon seit 2 Jahren mit nem Case aus gebürstetem Alu, schön klein und doch genug Platz und auch mit ausreichend Airflow, und das LianLi bietet genau das.
Außerdem wäre es nett, mal so ne kleine WaKü auszuprobieren.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Echt ne schwere Entscheidung... aber da du schon ein so tolles Case hast würde ich auch lieber die SSD nehmen (obwohl ich es verstehen kann dass du ein Case aus gebürstetem Alu möchtest, das ist echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.cynamite.de/film/news/more/welt...ultra_hdtv.html Wird mein neuer TV

Asoriel, ich finde die H50 ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Entweder eine komplette Wasserkühlung, oder komplett mit Luft. Beides zusammen wäre für mich ein "No GO!". Aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen. Ich würde die SSD bevorzugen weil ich im Moment auf Leistung aus bin, und aussehen :>

AA/AF geht doch auf den Grafikspeicher oder?


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

*SSD*


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jo und das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

Mal schauen wie MW2 läuft, wenn ich im Treiber das beste erzwinge. Mit 4xAA läufts auf 80fps :>

Edit: 16x/8x ist zu heftig. Sobald man auf mich schiesst gehts auf 20fps runter :/
Jetzt mal mit 8xAF/4xAA ^^

Edit2: Läuft, aber irgendwie kann ichs auch ganz austellen, ich merk da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied bei. Oder ich hab schlechte Augen


----------



## Rethelion (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habs mir jetzt nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber ich find einfach den Haken an den Tegra Tablets nicht^^
Wenn die Dinger 16h mit HD-Videos laufen, wie lange laufen die dann erst wenn man nur Surft oder ein Buch liest? Von der Leistung her sind die Teile doch auch in Ordnung, also wo ist der Haken? Da kann Intel nämlich mit seinen Atoms und ULVs einpacken, die können doch da nie mithalten...nichtmal mein Iphone kann 16h Videos anschauen, wahrscheinlich ists nach 2 Stunden leer.
Soll ich so ein Tablet als Handy benutzen oder was^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Glaub nicht, das son Tablet in die Hosentasche passt.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2010)

Naja, kommt drauf an wie man ein Tablet sieht. Der ZuneHD oder der iTouch sind ja praktisch auch Tablets, es gibt sicher auch mal welche mit Tegra in der Größe. Hat der Nvidianer in seinem Vortrag nicht gesagt dass es auch Tablets für den Geldbeutel (was ja wohl kleiner als ein Handy sein dürfte) geben wird? Ich meine jedenfalls dass der mal 'tablets for your wallet' erwähnt hat.
Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen dass Apple den Tegra mal in einem zukünftigen iPhone verbaut, im Slate vermutlich sowieso.


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2010)

Apple hat ja eh gute Kontakte mit nVidia


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Apple hat ja eh gute Kontakte mit nVidia


gut, kann mir ja Apple was über den Fermi sagen, weil Nvidia einfach zu doof ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, das son Tablet in die Hosentasche passt.



Das soll ja nicht in die Hosentasche^^
Ich mein ja nur wegen der Leistung und Laufzeit, da brauch ich kein Netbook und Handy mehr; einfach integriertes Modem(Ich glaub er hat sogar 4G gesagt) nutzen.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Januar 2010)

Yeha, endlich Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab jetzt mal den Kabelsalat unterm Schreibtisch beseitigt und alles schön mit Kabelbindern mit Klettverschluss abgebunden. Jetzt herrscht da auf ewig Ordnung.
Auf Asos Rat habe ich jetzt auch meinen Sub vom PC System untern Schreibtisch verbannt und der Sound kommt wirklich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und ich liebe meinen neuen Rechner, alles geht so unglaublich flott und läuft so schön flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 'tablets for your wallet'



ich denke das hat er Bildlich veranschaulicht und meinte damit soviel wie "Ja ein Tablet was sich jeder leisten kann"

EDIT: Was ist eigentlich so toll an ner SSD? Ist die extrem schneller? wenn ja kauf ich mir die zusätzlich zu meiner jetzigen platte und lasse da drüber games laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich denke das hat er Bildlich veranschaulicht und meinte damit soviel wie "Ja ein Tablet was sich jeder leisten kann"
> 
> EDIT: Was ist eigentlich so toll an ner SSD? Ist die extrem schneller? wenn ja kauf ich mir die zusätzlich zu meiner jetzigen platte und lasse da drüber games laufen
> 
> ...



SSDs haben erstmal eine niedrige Zugriffszeit von weniger als 0,1ms; normale Festplatten liegen da bei 6ms+. Also klickst du ein Programm an und es wird im selben Moment geöffnet.
Und je nach SSD-Typ haben sie noch hohe Lese/Schreib-Raten wo Festplatten einfach nicht mithalten können, aber das kostet halt dementsprechend.
Spiele haben auf einer SSD aber meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen; da kommt das System mit den wichtigsten Programmen drauf und fertig.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Januar 2010)

SSDs sind auch lautlos, oder? Meine ich neulich im Wiki Artikel gelesen zu haben. Die Dinger gibts ja schon seit den 70zigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

naja zurzeit merk ich halt das z.b. ladezeiten relativ lang sind (liegt wohl an der festplatte, da es nicht die schnellste ist) deswegen wärs doch theoretisch sinnig das ganze auf ne SSD mit druf zu packen

Auf meinem jetzigen system zock ich eh nur und halt bis ich umgezogen bin noch arbeiten, aber wenn ich in der neuen bude bin benutz ich meinen alten rechner als arbeits PC


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> SSDs sind auch lautlos, oder? Meine ich neulich im Wiki Artikel gelesen zu haben. Die Dinger gibts ja schon seit den 70zigern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SSDs haben ja keine beweglichen Teile, also sind sie auch lautlos.
Aber ob es die in den 70ern schon gegeben hat bezweifle ich^^



> naja zurzeit merk ich halt das z.b. ladezeiten relativ lang sind (liegt wohl an der festplatte, da es nicht die schnellste ist) deswegen wärs doch theoretisch sinnig das ganze auf ne SSD mit druf zu packen


Dann formatier mal dein System oder kauf dir eine neue Festplatte. 
Überleg wie groß dein Spieleordner ist und welche SSD du dann da brauchst; rechne da mit einem Preis von min. 2€/GB für langsame SSDs bis 10+€/GB für Topmodelle. Und dann sag mir ob das bei dir Sinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

System wurde erst vor 2 wochen Formatiert ^^

Und wegen der größe...hast schon recht, aber da ich an Spielen eh nur ca 50gb habe und ladezeiten nicht bei allen spielen extrem lang sind, dachte ich das ich zumindest die meist gespieltesten da druf hauen kann und auf meiner alten Platte dann eben windoof und rest drauf haben kann ^^


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> System wurde erst vor 2 wochen Formatiert ^^
> 
> Und wegen der größe...hast schon recht, aber da ich an Spielen eh nur ca 50gb habe und ladezeiten nicht bei allen spielen extrem lang sind, dachte ich das ich zumindest die meist gespieltesten da druf hauen kann und auf meiner alten Platte dann eben windoof und rest drauf haben kann ^^



Naja dann wirst du min. 150€ einberechnen müssen, wobei ich dir da die Intel X-25M für 200€ empfehlen würde; die hat 80GB und gute Leistungswerte.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

oder für nur 100€ die 40GB X-25M, die ist auch schon lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> SSDs haben ja keine beweglichen Teile, also sind sie auch lautlos.
> Aber ob es die in den 70ern schon gegeben hat bezweifle ich^^



Guckst du hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ihre Geschichte startete 1978, als das Unternehmen StorageTek die „Solid State Disk STK 4305“ auf den Markt brachte, welche kompatibel zum Festkopfplattenspeicher IBM 2305 war und mit Großrechnern vom Typ System/370 benutzt wurde.



Zitat: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_State_Drive


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

hmm, joar muss ich ma schaun

jetzt erstmal warten was diesen monat noch so alles kommt und dann erstmal die H50 kaufen mit Push/Pull

Dann nachher erstmal benchen wenn meine HD5850 da ist (benches gibts heute abend 1x mit 3dMark Vantage mit alter+neue karte und dann mit Heaven Benchmark alte karte mit dx10 und neue mit dx10 und dx11 (so ist zumindest der Plan ^^), die karte sollte auch im laufe des Tages da sein.

Und Yeah buffed ist eben total abgeschissen oder? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Und ich liebe meinen neuen Rechner, alles geht so unglaublich flott und läuft so schön flüssig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich auch... 

mir fehlt eine Farmi karte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab heute morgen versucht karten für ACDC Konzert zu ergattern, keine Chance übers internet ich hab sei 07:30 versucht überhaupt auf die web seite zu kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die waren so viel ich weiss nach 5 Minuten ausverkauft. xD


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> oder für nur 100€ die 40GB X-25M, die ist auch schon lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja die reicht fürs Betriebsystem und die wichtigsten Programmen, aber wie willst du da noch Spiele draufpacken?^^
Und man soll die SSD ja nicht komplett voll machen sondern immer ein paar % freilassen; glaub 10% oder so


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

klar, sehr viel mehr passt da nichtmehr drauf. Aber mein wirklich arg zugemüllter Win7-Ordner liegt bei 13GB. Da bekommt man schon noch das ein oder andere Spiel und Programm unter.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

geht ja nur um Spiele, wo mich die Ladezeit ankotzt

Klar Typisch wow hat lange Ladezeiten, aber das nervt echt manchmal ^^, dann AOC (wobei die gering sind) und AOC spiel ich eh nur mit dem Download Client mit 16gb, das wars dann auchs chonw as bei mir länger lädt....okay LevelR seit gestern ma wieder druf, das hat auch extreme ladezeiten, wenn ich mir die von meinen Freunden anschau ^^


EDIT: Sie ist da, juhuuuu ^^ hmm da is sogar Hawx dabei, geil wollte mird as zwar für die PS3 holen, aber wenns dabei is umso besser ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Wat? Die HD5850? HAWX hab ich auch gespielt, mit dem Xbox360-Pad wars echt lustig.

Ich hoff, dass meine F3s mal wieder kommen. Ich hab Lust auf Fallout3.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> klar, sehr viel mehr passt da nichtmehr drauf. Aber mein wirklich arg zugemüllter Win7-Ordner liegt bei 13GB. Da bekommt man schon noch das ein oder andere Spiel und Programm unter.



Bei Ubuntu könnte es klappen, da ist meine Installation 5GB groß ;D


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

ja die HD5850 ^^

man ist die schwer O.o ^^

EDIT: ist zwar jetzt doch die karte von XFX aber was solls...hmm aber cool isdas z.b. 2 kabel dabei sind die 2 4-Pin stecker zu 1 6-Pin stecker machen, dann muss ich die tage ma schaun das ich die anleitung für ATi mit PhysX von Nvidia bekomm ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

es gibt doch aus so PhysX Karten. kauf dir doch so eine?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

solche Adapterkabel von Molex auf PCIe sollten eigentlich jeder starken Karte beiliegen.


PhysX mit ATI ist möglich, aber ich kenns nur, dass eine starke ATi das Bild berechnet (also zB deine 5850) und eine schwache Nvidia für PhysX zuständig ist, zB eine 9800GT.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ja die HD5850 ^^


BENCHMARKS! BENCHMARKS!


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2010)

_Luxx bei euch auch down?_


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2010)

Die SSD von 1978 waren ja SDRAM-basiert - das hat wenig mit den typischen NAND-FLASH-basierten SSDs von heute zu tun. Obwohl es auch heute noch SDRAM-basierte SSDs gibt - die aber im Preis-Volumen-Verhaeltnis sehr sicher nicht mit NAND basierten SSDs mithalten koennen...


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

jo so meinte ich das auch ^^

Ich hab ja meine 9800gtx+ die soll physx nehmen und die HD5850 dann berechnen, da gibts in der Aktuellen PC-Games hardware (ich bin mir nicht ischer kanna uch was anderes gewesen sein) nen guide+extra treiber dafür

aber naja erstmal bis heute abend warten, und nach der arbeit erstmal die alte karte nochma Benchen, das ganze speichern und dann mal die neue karte benchen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Luxx bei euch auch down?_


jo


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Luxx bei euch auch down?_


nä


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Jetz gehts bei mir auch wieder. :/


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Und ja Kyra du bekommst deine Benchmark ergebnisse dann heute abend denke so um 19uhr

Ich wollte eigentlich nur 3dMark Vantage und Heaven Benchmark benutzen, gibts sonst noch gute benches? (Heaven Bench nur wegen Dx11 ^^)


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Aquamark, aber die meisten nutzen eh 3DMark.
Edit: Bah... das Luxx is unglaublich langsam... >_>


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Luxx bei euch auch down?_



bei mir spinnts schon seit ein paar Tagen, manchmal läd eine Seite einfach nicht.

Momentan ists aber ganz schlimm, und es war kurz down, ja.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

hmm, bei Heaven Bench soll ich da dann auf 1680x1050 (hab nen 16:10 22" monitor da is das nativ) alles auf Max und halt einmal ohne AA und AAF und dann mit AA und AAF auf max oder?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

i.d.R. bencht man auf 1280x1024 um mit anderen Systemen zu vergleichen.


edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand grad mal ein paar Unterschiede, die für mich wichtig sein könnten von den Chipsätzen: 770/785G/790X/790GX? Davon gibts überall Boards, die in mein Budget passen würden


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Die G-Chipsätze haben integrierte Grafikchips(meist HD3300). Bei den anderen bin ich mir grad net sicher, hätte ja im Luxx geschaut weil ich dort vor kurzem was drüber gelesen hab aber geht ja grad schlecht... :x


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

alle mit nem G haben Onboardgrafik. Ansonsten gilt: Um so größer die Zahl desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von den oben würde ich, wenns ins Budget passt, ein 790X kaufen.

edit: zu langsam...


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würd auch im Luxx schauen, weil ich weiss das dort ein Vergleich steht, aber jetzt frag ich halt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wär das einzige was passen würde. http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...7556_102262.htm Hab aber schon öfters gelesen das Asus nachgelassen hat, darum bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mir von denen ein Board kaufen soll


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Entweder der 790er oder schon der 790er hat Anpassungen am RAM-Controller bekommen, aber frag mich nicht wie, wo, was und ob das für dich wichtig ist wo der PII X4 955BE doch eigentlich eh einen aufm Die hat... :x


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Kyra, dein Satz verwirrt mich grad. 790er oder 790er?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

780er irgendwo... :X


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

das Asus sollte taugen.

Dass Asus nachgelassen hat würde ich so nicht sagen, aber sie hatten schwache Reihen. Die ganze R.O.G.-Serie mit X38 war für die Tonne, was ich schmerzlich erfahren musste, als mein hochheiliges Rampage gegen ein gammliges Maximus Extreme getauscht wurde.

Die X58 sind top, ebenso die X48. Die meisten neuen P45 sind ebenfalls super. Von den P55 weiß ich es nicht, damit hab ich mich noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Wie es mit den AMDs steht weiß ich erst recht nicht, aber schlecht sieht es auf keinen Fall aus.

Nur was schlechter wurde ist der Support, und zwar kontinuierlich. Früher war der Support, besonders der der R.O.G.-Serie, vorbildlich. Damals hatte ich ein Commando mit 965er-Chipsatz welches verreckt ist, innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich ein neues.
Die schlimmste Erfahrung mit Asus hatte ich eben bei meinem defekten Rampage, welches wirklich genial war. Als Austausch hab ich zwar ein vom Kaufpreis her identisches Maximus Extreme bekommen, aber das hatte einen älteren Chipsatz und war ein absoluter OC-Krüppel.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das Asus sollte taugen.


Aber hässlich isset. Is das braunes PCB? IEKS!


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Okay, Support ist mir eigentlich schon relativ wichtig. Man weiss ja nie was da noch alles so kommt. 

Jemand Erfahrung mit Gigabyte, MSI oder ASRock-Support? 

Und, ist es schwer ein Mainboard zu färben? Ich hätte gern ein schwarzes, aber die fangen erst bei ~100&#8364; an, und dieses komische Braun sieht wiederlich aus


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

ASRock? Lass es lieber sein. Alles was ich von denen gehört hab war, dass einige User in deren Supportforum mehr Ahnung haben als die die eigentlich dafür zuständig sind. Das sagt schon ne Menge. Davon abgesehen kannst du OC mit ASRock wahrscheinlich eh knicken. Wo ASRock ganz gut ist, sind ION oder Atom miniATX-Platinen, aber da hörts dann auch schon auf.
Gigabyte und MSI keine Ahnung. 
Bei ersteren muss dir aber bewusst sein dass die Boards zu 80% blau sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Board würde ich nie färben. Vergiss das einfach. Wirklich.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Die Farbe blau würde auch in Ordnung gehen, weil mein Gehäuse ja schließlich blau beleuchtet wird. Schwarz ist halt meine Lieblingsfarbe <3

RipJaws brauch ich mir auch nichtmehr kaufen, die sind irgendwie auf einmal teuerer geworden. Die hier werdens jetzt: http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher...8878_101666.htm

Denke mal, es wird eins von Gigabyte, dieses braune PCB sieht einfach nur hässlich aus. Da geh ich jetzt mal nach aussehen, und das Gigabyte kost auch weniger :>


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

dem stimm ich zu. Auf keinen Fall anmalen!

Support von Gigabyte ist eigentlich ziemlich gut muss ich sagen, mit meinem Gigabyte (EP45-DS4) war ich überglücklich und ich vermiss es auch, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Braun wirkt nur so, im PC kommt es schwarz daher.



Das hier hab ich im Moment. Ist auch braun, sieht aber aus wie schwarz: http://www.tweakpc.de/gallery/data/534/DK_P45-T2RS_PLUS.jpg


edit: Ich würde beim Asus bleiben. Glaubs mir, das wird im PC aussehen wie schwarz. 100%. 

Außerdem passen die GeIL besser dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild von meinem PC: http://www.abload.de/browseGallery.php?gal...1160733q7jr.jpg

eindeutig schwarz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Okay, grad gemerkt. Das Asus passt nicht rein vom Geld. Hab nur 300&#8364;, und das wären knapp 10&#8364; zuviel dann.

Auswahl im Moment:

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...7556_100917.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...7556_101646.htm

Glaub wird dann das Asus. Chipset ist ja bei beiden der gleiche. Und da es ja schwarz aussehen soll, würde es dann gut passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schickes Bild, schicker Rechner... hast mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Wo ich deine Grafikkartenabdeckung sehe muss ich mich schon wieder aufregen.
Komm gestern abend vom Kumpel heim, will noch ma eben PC anmachen und hör krasse metallische Schleifgeräusche.

Denk mir, wasn da los und mach den Rechner instant aus. Man weiß ja nie. Dann hab ich festgestellt, dass der Lüfter vom Setsugen an den Kühllamellen geschleift hat. Hat er vorher nie getan. Ich hatte den beim Einbau ja umgedreht, weil blasend bessere Temps bringt als saugend aber dieser dann hängende Zustand scheint dem Lager nicht bekommen zu sein. Hab ich gestern Nacht um 1 also an den drecks Lüfterklemmen rumgedoktort, um sie runter und vor allem wieder drauf zu kriegen...
In dem ganzen Chaos hab ich natürlich um mich halbwegs bequem hinzusetzen n Stück zu stark geruckt und das Kabel der Lüftersteuerung kaputtgemacht. Bzw. den 2.Strang vom PWM-Kabel. Nach ein paar Spielereien hab ichs dann geschafft den Kontakt wiederherzustellen und habs notdürftig geflickt. Immerhin funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung noch bzw. wieder und das Ding röhrt net mit 2000 rpm rum...
Mich regts trotzdem auf, weil ich so locker 4-5°C wärmer Temps hab. :/
Na was solls, lieber 5°C mehr als hässliche Schleifgeräusche oder kaputte Lager...


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

das ist ärgerlich...


Shefanix die zusätzlichen 10€ würde ich aber investieren. Bei dem mit dem 785G bezahlst für die Onboard-Grafik, die du höchstwahrscheinlich eh nie nutzen wirst. Mit dem 790X Evo kommen mit Sicherheit bessere OC-Ergebnisse heraus.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würd die 10€ investieren, wenn ich sie denn hätte. Hab ich aber leider nicht :/ 

Das ich für die Onboard-Grafik bezahle kann gut sein, aber das sind die einzigen Boards, die in meiner Preisliga mitspielen.

Was mich auch stört, ist bei meiner CPU der Zusatz: "Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen." Bei der ohne C3 steht Ab Lager, bringt das Stepping soviel mehr? Sonst könnte ich am "alten" 955er nochmal was sparen :>


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

C3 Stepping bringt bessere OC-Fähigkeit, Verbesserungen im RAM-Controller und noch irgendwas was mir grad net einfällt. Lohnt sich imo schon.
Edit: Achja, die TDP wurde gesenkt.


----------



## Drydema (8. Januar 2010)

die meisten sind aber schon c3
die chance das man noch nen c2 erwischt sind relativ gering das sich mMn es sich nicht lohnt mehr dafür auszugeben
edit: die tdp wurde doch nur beim 965 gesenkt oder nicht?


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Kyra?

http://s235777131.online.de/fsm/ da lad ich alle benches nachher hoch, ist einfach als von jedem hier alls zu linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da habe ich jetzt erstmal nur mit heaven bench meine 9800gtx+ durch gejagt, heute abend sag ich dir dann bescheid, wenn die HD dran war.

Das 3D Mark Vantage Bench kommt auch später, das das zu lange dauert für zwischendurch ^^

EDIT: Ich hab den C3 sogar 5 euro billiger als den C2 bei Mindfactory bekommen ^^
EDIT2: Ich seh grad hab 1024x768 genommen ich depp, also nochma benchen diesma mit 1280x1024


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn C2 und C3 getrennt ausgepreist sind kannst du davon ausgehen, dass wenn er nen C2 bestellt auch nen C2 bekommt und umgekehrt.

Edit: @Magexe Ahjo, thx!


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Ich lad mir auch gerade Unigine Heaven runter, mal sehen. Hab aber ein absolut zugemülltes OS.


Btw: Ich HASSE Samsung!! Eben angerufen: "Zur Zeit leider keine Aussage möglich, wir haben Inventur blabla, ruf doch Anfang nächster Woche nochmal an."


----------



## Drydema (8. Januar 2010)

es gibt einmal die version AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX und einmal AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX ich hatte mir vor kuzem die normale version geholt und hab trotzdem nen c3 stepping bekommen


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Inventur? Macht man das nicht in der Regel am ENDE des Quartals? O_o

@Drydema Kein Wunder, die 125W TDP Version IST ja auch das C3-Stepping. Der C2 hat 140W TDP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber gut. Vielleicht ist bei denen gerade das Ende des Quartals, ich glaub eh, dass bei denen die Uhren anders laufen als bei mir.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Kyra, nur der 965er hatte mal 140W TDP, der 955er schon immer 125W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber gut. Vielleicht ist bei denen gerade das Ende des Quartals, ich glaub eh, dass bei denen die Uhren anders laufen als bei mir.


Möglich ist alles. Bei Nvidia beginnt das Q1 2010 ja auch erst am 24.1. :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Ist doch nur eine Faule rausrede... ^^ ich hoffe meine F3 raucht mir nicht ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Inventur? Macht man das nicht in der Regel am ENDE des Quartals? O_o



Es gibt verschiedene Arten der Inventur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2010)

Ja - z.B. zum Ende des Geschaeftsjahres. Und das endet bei vielen Firmen nicht mit dem Kalenderjahr.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Is das normal das bei ner 9800GTX+ Heaven Bench nicht mit 8xAA auf 1280x1024 und 1680x1050 läuft? ^^

EDIT: Nichtmal 4xAA ging bei 1680x1050 <.<


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Kenn den Benchmark nicht, aber AA frisst enorm Leistung, daß ist schon mal normal. Und 4-8 AA kann für eine 9800 GTX+ vielerorts schon zuviel sein.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

naja dann gibts da halt keinen bench für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die HD darf das ganze nachher durchlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kenn den Benchmark nicht, aber AA frisst enorm Leistung, daß ist schon mal normal. Und 4-8 AA kann für eine 9800 GTX+ vielerorts schon zuviel sein.


Besonders in Dx10 in der hohen Auflösung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

jo aber dx9 will, und brauch ich glaube ich auch nicht benchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil ich hinterher nur den vergleich von dx10 und 11 haben wollte (naja 9 wäre auch mehr oder weniger interessant ^^), soll ich oder soll ich nicht? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Und was bringt dir das? DirectX11 kann ich nutzen, um Performance rauszuholen, oder ich nimm die freigewordenen Resourcen und pack dafür  viele neue Sachen rein.
Was hast du dann schon für einen Vergleich. Wenn die Karte zusätzliche Effekte berechnen muss, dann wird sie auch langsamer. Bei Dirt 2 bricht die Performance auch ein, wenn du DirectX11 nimmst, dafür schlägt das Wasser dann halt physikalisch korrekte Wellen, was man beim fahren aber eh nicht sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pixmania ist so beschränkt:

http://www.pixmania.com/de/de/3722417/art/...p;CodePromo=oui

Da tun sie jetzt so, als ob die 21% voll toll wären. Das eine ATI5850 für jenseits der 300 aber von Haus aus eine Frechheit ist, daß weiß der gemeine bescheuerte Käufer ja hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

kann man nur hoffen, dass die Leute schlau genug sind einen Preisvergleich zu bedienen.


edit: Was zur Hölle ist mit buffed los? Sieht es bei euch auch so irre aus?


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

sagma, verkacken die grade das buffed forum?
oder hat da ein möchte gern haxx0r grad sein spass? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

bei mir wars gerade auch komisch, aber jetzt passts wieder.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Buffed sieht auch bei mir so krank aus. Ist aber irgendwie die ganze Zeit heut schon komisch :/


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kann man nur hoffen, dass die Leute schlau genug sind einen Preisvergleich zu bedienen.
> 
> 
> edit: Was zur Hölle ist mit buffed los? Sieht es bei euch auch so irre aus?


Jo. Erst hatte ich keine Bilder, nichtmal der Banner. Dann war das wieder normal aber die Schrift fett, dann wieder normal und grade eben war das Layout verschoben, Bilder fehlten und die Schriftart war Times New Roman und jetz is wieder alles normal... :X


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

249 Euro abzüglich der 21%, daß wäre dann ein gutes Angebot, wo ich vielleicht schwach werden könnte.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2010)

_Krass..konntet ihr auch nirgends drauf zugreifen?_


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Jo, ganz Buffed war wohl grad down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

son quatsch...

Naja 3d MArk Vantage ind er pause durchlaufen lassen...was passiert: Ja man kann nur 1x benchen und das dann anzeigen lassen

Naja hab ne lösung dafür gefunden, sodass ich doch damit benchen kann, nach der arbeit ^^


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Hm bin seit 3 Stunden nicht mehr reingekommen, wie konntet ihr da was posten?^^


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Wir sind nur für 20 Minuten oder so nicht rein gekommen. Genau weiss ich es nicht, war noch bei der Spaßkasse in der Zwischenzeit :>


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Also vorhin hats rumgekackt, dann gings ne zeit, dann wieder weg, dann gings wieder und eben wars halt längere zeit weg


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Wohoo! Luxx geht wieder.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal Sysprofile zulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir hat Buffed auch rum gezickt dachte erst es liegt am Browser.


----------



## Niranda (8. Januar 2010)

*Nira's Blog ist Online!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaaaha, wahnsinn oder?! xD
Dort findet ihr alle möglichen "HowTos", diverse Scripte für Internetseiten, lustige Sachen und Geschichten aus meinem Alltag mit Bild und Ton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt einen Überblick über meine aktuellen Projekte und abgebrochenen Projekte und.. alles mögliche halt^^

Jeden Abend soll auch ein kleiner Teil einer meiner Geschichte dort erscheinen... eine Gutenachtgeschichte sozusagen! xD

Viel Spaß, abonomiert, followt, spammt, verbreitet und kommentiert alles! xD

################
www.NiraPhone.de
################

LG
Nira =P


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Nira der erste Blog eintrag, sehr genial...aber da sieht man: Shit Happens O.o


----------



## Niranda (8. Januar 2010)

Jap.. ich blogge auch mit iPhone immer und überall! =P


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

ah ja also nachts um 3 mit einem herrn im bett...naja warte

Du willst informatikerin werden...zählt das kein Sex auch für frauen? ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2010)

Hey Niranda, deine Website sieht ja genau so aus wie diese hier: http://hydramist.net/blog/

Ist das kostenlos oder ist das irgendwie son Baukasten.. ? =)


----------



## Niranda (8. Januar 2010)

Schau mal ganz unten Soralein.. =P
Das ganze läuft über Wordpress (Blogger"software") und das ist ein kostenloses Theme.
Aber geh mal mit deinem iPhone oder iPod Touch auf www.NiraPhone.de - denke wirst nett überrascht sein =P

Das Design folgt auch später... sehe grad dass der Post dazu garnicht freigeschaltet ist -.-"  naja^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

ey das sieht ja ma nett auf dem iphone aus O.o


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, das sieht richtig gutaus für nen Blog auf dem iPhone, muss jetzt nur  mehr kommen, so das man es sich auch gerne anschauen kann =)


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2010)

Kann  eigentlich bei einer USB SSD Festplatte die Spitzengeschwindigkeit erreicht werden einer SSD Festplatte?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist eigentlich eher Unwarscheinlich. Du meinst bestimmt jetzt auf das hier bezogen oder? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?optio...&Itemid=141
Aber ansonsten, alles was intern ist, ist eigentlich immer schneller als extern. Besonders wenn es SATAII 6GB/s hat, dann kommt USB bei weitem nicht mehr hinterher würde ich sagen. Muss halt die Platte dann auch supporten :>


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

USB schafft nicht annähernd die Übertragungsraten die ne SSD bewerkstelligen kann. USB 2.0 verzweifelt ja schon bei HDDs.
Aktuelle SSDs kratzen gar an der SATA2 Grenze. Kein Wunder, dass SATA3 und USB 3.0 in den Startlöchern stehen.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

gibt ja schon (soweit ich ejtzt gehört hab) usb3.0 boards


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2010)

Uiuiui, ganz schön happig der Preis.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...tno=IMFLRI&


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Uiuiui, ganz schön happig der Preis.
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...tno=IMFLRI&



"Das Super Talent RAIDDrive ist der weltweit erste USB 3.0-Stick" Deswegen der Preis ^^


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Bei der Geschwindigkeit wundert mich der Preis nicht. Wird aber im Laufe der Monate bestimmt alles unter die 200€ Marken fallen, wenn der nicht sogar für 150€ erhältlich sein wird :>


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Je nach dem wie schnell sich USB 3.0 durchsetzt. Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass es das auch wird.

btw Auch wenn die Pressekonferenz gestern in Sachen Fermi nichts ergeben hat, hab ich im Luxx n paar Infos aufgeschnappt die angeblich von nem Nvidia-Offiziellen stammen sollen.
Fermi soll bereits 3 Monate nach Launch ein Update erhalten. Nennen wirs Fermi 2. Warum? Weil der aktuelle Chip in seinen maximal möglichen Taktraten gerade so mit der 5870 mithalten kann. Maximal? Ja, weil er dann bereits die 300W Grenze und damit die 6+8 Pin Grenze erreicht hat. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die Standardkarte sicherlich nicht an diesem Limit läuft sondern bei ~225W liegen wird können wir mal davon ausgehen, dass Fermi ein Griff ins Klo wird.
Anscheinend holt Nvidia das gleiche Schicksal ein, wie damals ATi mit dem R600... :/


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Ist doch bei der 5870 genau das gleiche. Da hätten die doch in der Theorie auch locker 2x8Pin-Stecker draufmachen können. Die wollten ja auch unter den 300W für das Referenz-Design bleiben. Bei der TwinFrozr ähnlichen 5870 sind ja auch 2x8Pin verlötet.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Naja
Aber man sieht das Nvidia sich eher auf den Prozessor konzentriert hat...schau mal, mit audi nen Vertrag...die brauchen sich keine Sorgen mehr machen, da kann die Grafikkarte noch so scheisse sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2010)

> sagma, verkacken die grade das buffed forum?


Ich dachte schon das lag an Safari... weil seltsamerweise ging es mit dem IE Oo

Der Blog sieht toll aus Nira, erst recht die iPhone-Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast wie ne native App, nicht schlecht...


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Finanziell sicherlich nicht, aber das Image wird leiden wenn die Karte nicht bringt was sie bringen muss. Was sie bringen muss sind eben min. 30% Mehrleistung gegenüber der 5870. 30% sind eigentlich noch zu wenig. Was die Karte unter normalen Spezifikationen leisten WIRD ist jedoch wenn überhaupt auf dem gleich Niveau. 
Danach siehts leider aktuell aus. Ist für uns natürlich schlecht, weil ATi dann lustig Preiskarussel spielen kann und Nvidia zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Konkurrenz ist.
Eine neue Architektur kann eben mal gegen den Baum gehen. Das ist Nvidia schon bei der FX5000-Serie passiert, genauso wie ATis R600 eine lärmende Stromschleuder ohne Leistung war. Die Karten werden trotzdem produziert, wer sie kauft ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Da hast recht Kyra

Naja bis dann Nvidia ne stärkere rausbringt, ist ATi wieder 1.2 Monate schneller (hoffentlich diesme ohne paperlaunch) für ne aufgebesserte version bzw. für die Eyefinity karten mit 6 Anschlüssen.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hoffe ich aber, das Fermi die Karten von ATI schlägt, oder zumindest mithalten kann. Ich hab keine Lust, dass wenn ich mir im April eine neue Karte kaufen will, ich für die bessere - dann ja warscheinlich HD5850 - gleich einen Batzen mehr Geld hinlegen muss, wie das bei nVidia immer der Fall war. Wenn beide auf dem gleichen Niveau spielen würden, also Qualität und Leistung alles gleich, dann würde ich nur nach dem Preis gehen. Aber das Modell von Angebot und Nachfrage in der Marktwirtschaft geht ja - leider - nie auf. Qualitätsunterschiede sind ja immer vorhanden.
Sollte Fermi dermaßen in die Hose gehen, dann hoffe ich das ATI zu ihren Preisen steht, und nicht auf einmal meint: "HD5850 gibts ab 300€, HD5870 leider erst ab 400€ und aufwärts."


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ist für uns natürlich schlecht, weil ATi dann lustig Preiskarussel spielen kann und Nvidia zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Konkurrenz ist.



Naja ATI wird kaum die Preise hochsetzen; das Problem sind eher die Händler und auch die Käufer, wie man momentan sieht.
Diese Preistreiberei die durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit entstanden ist wurde nicht durch ATI losgetreten sonden durch die Händler, und das dumme ist, dass auch noch Leute die Karten kaufen.

Mir ists aber egal ich hab ja meine 5850 und von mir aus kann nvidia die Fermi in den Sand setzen, solange ich günstig mein Tegra Tablet bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass sich die Preise bald wieder einpendeln werden. Auch wenn bald 1 oder 2 Monate bedeutet. TSMC hat das 40nm anscheinend immer besser im Griff und wenn in anderen europäischen Staaten wie Italien große Ladungen dieser Karten ankommen ists doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis auch in Deutschland größere Stückzahlen ankommen.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

@Rethelion ich hab sie seit heute, die liegt neben mir und wartet noch 7 minuten dann schlummert sie endlich in meinem Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich bin auch so ein teuer käufer, okay hatte ein Gutschein für conrad über 80euro von meiner Oma, aber trotzdem noch happig ^^


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> @Rethelion ich hab sie seit heute, die liegt neben mir und wartet noch 7 minuten dann schlummert sie endlich in meinem Gehäuse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast doch hoffentlich nicht 300€ gezahlt,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 5850 liegt jetzt seit fast nem Monat bei mir rum weil ich sie nicht einbauen kann, aber für morgen nehm ichs mir vor^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

naja minus omas geld 220 xD
Naja aber ich hab heute schonwieder bei benchmarks gesehn die ich mit meiner jetzigen karte gemacht hab, das die HD5850 her musste...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der Blog sieht toll aus Nira, erst recht die iPhone-Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bald gibt es das nira App, im Apps Store.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Meine 5850 liegt jetzt seit fast nem Monat bei mir rum weil ich sie nicht einbauen kann, aber für morgen nehm ichs mir vor^^


Für 50€ nehm ich dirs einbauen ab. In meinen Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für 50€ nehm ich dirs einbauen ab. In meinen Rechner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Setz ne 3 davor dann kommen wir ins Geschäft *höllisches Lachen* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Also 3,50€? Deal!


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Also 3,50€? Deal!


Ich sage 3 und nicht 3, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Und ich hatte gehofft du bemerkst die 3 Pixel nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na egal! Scheiß auf Grafikkarten, ich will n Nexus One! :/
Wär mal was, was ich mir zum Geburtstag rauslassen könnte. Bis Ende Mai ist das sicherlich schon lange in Deutschland erhältlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> naja minus omas geld 220 xD
> Naja aber ich hab heute schonwieder bei benchmarks gesehn die ich mit meiner jetzigen karte gemacht hab, das die HD5850 her musste...



Wenn ich bedenke dass ich für meine 5870 310euro gezahlt hab, ist das schon teuer ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (8. Januar 2010)

Meint ihr, ein 400Watt BeQuiet NT reicht für die HD5850 + II X4 940?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Da würd ich lieber 100W drauf packen. Mir wäre da zu wenig Luft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würde 150 Watt mehr drauf packen.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

500W reichen locker. Nur bei 400W wärs mir etwas zu eng. Das System wird unter Volllast sicherlich seine 300-350W fressen und da hab ich für meinen Teil lieber ein größeres als ein kleineres Polster.
Davon abgesehen wird ein 500W Markennetzteil auch in den nächsten Jahren noch reichen. Wenn man aktuelle Grafikkartenmonster sieht und sich vorstellt, was da in ein paar Jahren noch kommen KÖNNTE nehm ich lieber ne Nummer größer. Allerdings sollte man auch rational bleiben, ein 1000W Netzteil macht am Ende keinen Sinn weil du dann oftmals unter 20/25% Auslastung landest und besonders in niederen Auslastungsbereichen erreichen auch aktuelle Netzteile keine hohen bis sehr hohen Effizienzraten.


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2010)

Nett gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

500W laut herstellern

Eine frage...sehen PCIe x8 und x16 anders aus O.o weil die Karte läuft laut Control Center nur auf x8 und nicht x16 ^^

Btw. sie ist eingebaut ^^


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Nö, die sehen gleich aus. An einen sind halt elektrisch nur 8 angebunden. Mechanisch sind es auch 16.

Guckst du:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a398001.html

Der obere ist der 16ner.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Dann wechsel ich ma den Port, weil nur nen 11k score bei 3dmark Vantage (nur die karte) sind für ne hd5850 5k zu wenig


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Der Unterschied wird nahezu Null sein.
Bandbreitenunterschiede haben noch nie viel Performance gekostet. Hast du statt 11k halt jetz 11052 Punkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

hab ich doch erst vor ein paar Wochen ausprobiert, musst mal zurückblättern, gibt auch Screens dazu. PCIe 2.0 x16 und x8 waren exakt die selben Ergebnisse.


Zum Fermi: Tja, nix los mit dicker Gaming-Grafikkarte. Aber Fermi ist ja eh für die Tesla entwickelt, mal sehen was da so abgeht. Natürlich ist es Mist, dass die Karten maximal die Geschw. der 5870 erreichen, aber die Erwartungen waren auch viel zu hoch. Der Letzte richtige Generationenwechsel bei Nvidia war von den 6000er zu den 7000er. Die 7000er haben jeder anderen Karte gnadenlos die Hosen ausgezogen. Das hat man jetzt eben wieder erwartet, aber es kam nicht so. Dass man eine neue Architektur erst noch anpassen und verbessern sollte ist wohl auch klar. Immerhin hat sich der letzte Chip ewig gehalten, eine GTX285 ist nur eine Weiterentwicklung - keine Weiterentwicklung - und zwar von der 8800er-Serie. Leistungsunterschied: Gewaltig!

Von daher: Schade, ja, aber lasst noch ein paar Monate ins Land ziehen, dann wird man sehen. Außerdem: ich will noch nicht so recht dran glauben. Nvidia hätte doch nicht schon vor so vielen Wochen mit der Massenproduktion angefangen, wenn sie so einen Bullshit produziert hätten. Die lassen die Katze schon noch aus dem Sack, nur glaub ich nicht, dass es im Gamingbereich sein wird.

Andererseits ist das garnicht mal so schlecht für die Preisentwicklung würde ich sagen. Es gibt mehr als genug Nvidia-Anhänger, die blind zur Nvidia greifen wenn sie so schnell ist wie die 5870, auch wenn sie ein paar Prozent langsamer ist. Wird eben ein Kampf wie es ihn immer gibt, in jüngster Zeit GTX260/HD4870 und GTX275/HD4890. Bedeutet für den Endkunden geringere Preise, wenn es denn so hinhaut.


edit: Außerdem will doch eh jeder so ein schickes Tablet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arm wird Nvidia davon sicher nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Poste dann mal das Ergebnis. Denn ich glaube ebenso nicht, daß die 8er Anbindung limitiert. Sonst wäre das bei einer ATI5970 X2 auch ziemlich schlecht, weil da hat jeder Chip rein theoretisch auch nur 8 Lanes zur Verfügung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: sehe gerade, Asoriel hat meine Vermutung schon bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Asoriel: Woher weisst du um die Geschwindigkeit der Fermi? Hast du Benches gefunden oder so? Will sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Hab ich nicht mit bekommen? also sie die Fermi etwa so schnell wie die HD 5870? oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? xD


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel Ich denke einfach, dass sie aus Zeitgründen nur die A2 in Massenproduktion gegeben haben, um überhaupt n Konkurrenzprodukt zu ATis 5000er Serie in nem Zeitraum zu haben, wo ATi noch nicht nachlegt(Hi@5890 die sicherlich noch kommt). Die zweite Version des Fermi wird dann wohl die eigentliche Revision A3 sein und ~3 Monate nach der A2-Version in den Handel gelangen.

Edit:  


Kyragan schrieb:


> Je nach dem wie schnell sich USB 3.0 durchsetzt. Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass es das auch wird.
> 
> btw Auch wenn die Pressekonferenz gestern in Sachen Fermi nichts ergeben hat, hab ich im Luxx n paar Infos aufgeschnappt die angeblich von nem Nvidia-Offiziellen stammen sollen.
> Fermi soll bereits 3 Monate nach Launch ein Update erhalten. Nennen wirs Fermi 2. Warum? Weil der aktuelle Chip in seinen maximal möglichen Taktraten gerade so mit der 5870 mithalten kann. Maximal? Ja, weil er dann bereits die 300W Grenze und damit die 6+8 Pin Grenze erreicht hat. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die Standardkarte sicherlich nicht an diesem Limit läuft sondern bei ~225W liegen wird können wir mal davon ausgehen, dass Fermi ein Griff ins Klo wird.
> Anscheinend holt Nvidia das gleiche Schicksal ein, wie damals ATi mit dem R600... :/



Darum gehts. Steht n bisschen mehr darüber im Spekuthread im Luxx.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

das wird in jedem Forum durchgekaut, auch hier auf den letzten paar Seiten.

Das hat irgend so ein Nvidianer gesagt, dass sie die 300W-Grenze sprengen würden, wenn sie an der 5870 vorbeiziehen wollen.

ich editier gleich den Link rein.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Dann wird ATI wohl mit der 5890 kontern und weiterhin an der Spitze bleiben. Wobei da dann bestimmt auch 2 8er Stromanschlüsse fällig werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tjo, daß wäre echt mal ernüchternd für Nvidia, wo sie doch so große Sprüche geklopft haben, von wegen, neue Gaming-Dimensionen und so. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=ht...l=&ie=UTF-8

Da stehts.


Sollte die Karte auf 5870-Niveau liegen hoff ich wenigstens auf nen anständigen Preiskampf!


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das wird in jedem Forum durchgekaut, auch hier auf den letzten paar Seiten.
> 
> Das hat irgend so ein Nvidianer gesagt, dass sie die 300W-Grenze sprengen würden, wenn sie an der 5870 vorbeiziehen wollen.
> 
> ich editier gleich den Link rein.



In einem Kommentar auf PCGH wurde auch auf eine französische Seite verlinkt wo das Stand; jedenfalls hat der das gesagt, ich kann kein französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Fermi hat erst über 300W gebraucht und da haben sie die Shader oder irgendwas reduziert um drunter zu kommen...

Btw. Asoriel noch Interesse an Waküteilen? Morgen nehm ich mir felsenfest vor das Teil auseinander zu nehmen, vorausgesetzt ich bekomm den Brocken^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Wusste ich es doch, Nvidia hat beim Fermi einfach eine Gross fresse ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann wird es bei mir vielleicht Endgültig eine HD 5970.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

eher nein Rethelion. Der 360er geht nicht ins LianLi und extern kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> eher nein Rethelion. Der 360er geht nicht ins LianLi und extern kommt nicht in Frage.



Du warst doch der große Bastler, wirst den schon irgendwie unterbringen ;D


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Naja, noch ist ja nichts fix. Fakten sind weiterhin nicht gegeben. Warten wir ab.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

das schon, aber das LianLi soll so schlich wie möglich werden ;-) 

Ich werds mir mal überlegen.


Rein aus Interesse:

CPU war der HK3.0? Mit 775er-Kit? Welche Pumpe, AGB und Radi und was willst dafür?

Verkaufst du auch die Lüfter?

(Wenns gescheite Lüfter sind würde ich dir zumindest die in jedem Fall abnehmen wenn der Preis passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Hier auch wieder Gerüchte:

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=3374


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> CPU war der HK3.0? Mit 775er-Kit? Welche Pumpe, AGB und Radi und was willst dafür?
> 
> Verkaufst du auch die Lüfter?
> 
> ...



Also der HK hat kein 775er Kit dabei und ich weiss auch nicht ob man den umrüsten kann, hab aber Watercool deswegen mal angeschrieben.
Radiator ist ein NexXxoS Xtreme III 360, der besonders bei niedrigen Drehzahlen gute Werte bringt; Pumpe ist die Aquastream Standard und als AGB habe ich mir eine Aquatube samt Einbaurahmen gekauft.

Die 3xNoiseblocker Blacksilent, gibts einzeln nicht. Da behalt ich sie mir lieber und schraub sie dann auf den CPU-Lukü ;D
(vorausgesetzt ich bekomm keine ISGC12er)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Kennt einer den Lüfter? http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=58568

weil ich suche noch guten 120mm Lüfter, kann noch einen an der Seite Befestigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ mir reichen halt meine 6 Lüfter noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Da wo es keine Quellen gibt steckt in der Regel ein Wahrheitsgehalt der Marke "ich brauch ne News und wünsch mir mal das goldene vom Himmel herab" dahinter.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Lüfter? http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=58568
> 
> weil ich suche noch guten 120mm Lüfter, kann noch einen an der Seite Befestigen.
> 
> ...



Soll das ganze noch leise sein oder möchtest du den größtmöglichen Luftstrom? Mal abgesehen davon, dass 6 Lüfter schon zuviel sind, würde ich nie einen Zalman kaufen.
Was soll der Lüfter können und wieviel soll er kosten? Gibt nämlich in allen Preisklassen gute Lüfter.

Achja muss er bunt leuchten?


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hier auch wieder Gerüchte:
> 
> http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=3374


Das klingt doch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn Fermi nicht schneller als die 5870 wird können wir uns auf fallende Nvidia-Aktien gefasst machen...


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion sind die neuen Thermaltakes so gut?

Ich würde dir die 3 Noiseblocker nämlich sofort abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Lüfter? http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=58568
> 
> weil ich suche noch guten 120mm Lüfter, kann noch einen an der Seite Befestigen.
> 
> ...


Warum auch immer du so viele Lüfter brauchst.
Ich hab den hier 3 mal verbaut: http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=36025
Der 4. kommt noch aufn Mugen sobald ich das neue Board hab. Zu hören ist bei geschlossenem Gehäuse absolut nichts. Einzig Luftstrom durch enge Lochgitter(am Asgard hinten bspw) ist bei absoluter Stille hörbar. Aber auch nur wenn du dich mitm Ohr an die Öffnung legst... :X

Ansonsten beQuiet! Silentwings USC oder Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro bzw. Noiseblocker Multiframe.
Wenns denn leise sein soll.
Die Noctua NF-S12 sollen auch gut sein. Allerdings sind die wie alle Noctualüfter potthässlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion sind die neuen Thermaltakes so gut?
> 
> Ich würde dir die 3 Noiseblocker nämlich sofort abnehmen
> 
> ...



Das ist ja dass schlimme, ich weiss es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt noch fast keine Tests also kann man nicht sagen wie aussagekräftig die sind; nochdazu mehrere in einer mir unbekannten Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf einer Seite wurde der ISGC12 auf alle Fälle mit einem Noctua verglichen, und das Resultat war, dass sich beide ebenbürtig sind.

Problem: Die Teile gibts bei uns nicht...


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

na, und Noctuas sind nicht unbedingt die schlechtesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gerade im Luxx für 4 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0 25&#8364; inkl. geboten. Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich ja günstig ran.

4 Stück würde ich brauchen.

2 für den Kühler, einer für die Front und einer für den Deckel. Zur Not würden auch erstmal 3 gehen und im Deckel keiner, aber so ists mir lieber. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Also im x16 Slot war jetzt die karte ein wenig besser.
Ich werde morgen alle ergebnisse hochladen, bin nochnich fertig mit dem quatsch und will ersma zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, und Noctuas sind nicht unbedingt die schlechtesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar sind die Noctuas nicht schlecht, wenn die TT da mithalten können und preislich in Ordnung sind dann wäre das echt klasse; aber wie das immer bei Tests so ist, solange nicht mehre Leute dasselbe sagen muss es nicht unbedingt stimmt. Ich hoffe jedenfalls mal ein paar zu bekommen.

Aber bis ich welche habe kommen erstmal 2 der alten NB auf den hier drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

der Brocken ist nicht übel, vor allem mit 2 Noiseblocker.

Und ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich den Megahalems gegen eine H50 tauschen soll. Auf jeden Fall kommen auf dem Kühler bzw. Radi 2 Noiseblocker oder sonstige gute Lüfter. Welche genau weiß ich noch nicht.
Wenn ich die 4 NBs günstig bekomm, nehm ich natürlich die.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

SSD!


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> der Brocken ist nicht übel, vor allem mit 2 Noiseblocker.
> 
> Und ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich den Megahalems gegen eine H50 tauschen soll. Auf jeden Fall kommen auf dem Kühler bzw. Radi 2 Noiseblocker oder sonstige gute Lüfter. Welche genau weiß ich noch nicht.
> Wenn ich die 4 NBs günstig bekomm, nehm ich natürlich die.



Ich hätt lieber eine Nordwand genommen, aber der kostet wieder mehr und war auch grad nicht bei hoh verfügbar; und auf das eine Grad kommts auch nicht an.
Die NB sind aber echt klasse, laufen ruhig und kosten nicht viel. Ich hab sie aber trotzdem auf 7V laufen weil sonst die Luftbewegungen hörbar werden.



Kyragan schrieb:


> SSD!


Hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber 40GB sind ein wenig eng...wobei andererseits...ach mensch! Ich weiß es doch selbst nicht, ich glaub ich werf ne Münze. Und ich weiß jetzt schon: Egal was fällt, ich werd trotzdem noch ewig grübeln...


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Dafür lautlos und schnell und schnell und ach hab ich schnell gesagt?

P.S. RASEND schnell sind die Dinger auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: UND lautlos!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab vorhin wieder mein Win7-Image eingespielt, weil ich zocken wollte^^
Das ist jetzt knapp 2 MoanAlso mein Win7 ist jetzt knapp über einen Monat alt und da sind auch die wichtigsten Programme(Browser,Email, AV...) installiert und ich hab von realen 37,1GB noch 13,6GB frei; mehr brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht. WoW wäre zwar nett, aber das lädt übers Raid0 auch schon schnell genug.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

ich weiß...aber meinst, die ist auch schnell?

Aber eigentlich ist mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch...und die sind auch so wahnsinnig klobig...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soll das ganze noch leise sein oder möchtest du den größtmöglichen Luftstrom? Mal abgesehen davon, dass 6 Lüfter schon zuviel sind, würde ich nie einen Zalman kaufen.
> Was soll der Lüfter können und wieviel soll er kosten? Gibt nämlich in allen Preisklassen gute Lüfter.
> 
> Achja muss er bunt leuchten?


Die 6 Lüfter waren schon im Gehäuse verbaut. und ich könne noch einen auf der seite bauen... 

wenn es geht soll er leuchten. (blau) Preis halt nicht extrem teuer. 

wenn ich wüste welche im Twelve Hundred verbaut sind würde denn Gleiche kaufen. 




Kyragan schrieb:


> Ansonsten beQuiet! Silentwings USC oder Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro bzw. Noiseblocker Multiframe.
> Wenns denn leise sein soll.
> Die Noctua NF-S12 sollen auch gut sein. Allerdings sind die wie alle Noctualüfter potthässlich...
> 
> ...


Danke werde mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich weiß...aber meinst, die ist auch schnell?
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch...und die sind auch so wahnsinnig klobig...


Sonst nimm halt so eine http://geizhals.at/a342644.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wroom wroom... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

bau um Himmels Willen keinen Lüfter in die Seitenwand! Das macht dir den ganzen Airflow im Antec kaputt!

Kyragan so ne SAS wäre auch schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab aber keinen Controller dafür.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

15000rpm. Da bau ich mir lieber nen Staubsauger an die Rückwand meines Cases... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ wenns günstig sein soll: http://www.electronicshop24.at/product_inf...01.P&ref=gh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bau um Himmels Willen keinen Lüfter in die Seitenwand! Das macht dir den ganzen Airflow im Antec kaputt!


Ok dann nicht... ich höre auf Asoriel, er ist mein neuer Meister. *böses lachen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel Alternativ wenn du mehr Platz brauchen solltest. http://diskontcomputer.com/hp_shop/Sonstig..._DC_321125.html

;D


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich weiß...aber meinst, die ist auch schnell?
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist mir der Stromverbrauch zu hoch...und die sind auch so wahnsinnig klobig...



Also die 40GB von Intel müsste eigentlich baugleich zu meiner sein, dann kann ich dir sagen dass die Reaktionszeit und die Leserate 1A sind.
Allerdings hat sie nur eine Schreibrate von rund 40MB/s, wobei du das nicht zu negativ werten solltest, weil wie oft wirst du etwas auf die SSD schreiben? Es geht ja hauptsächlich um die 0,1ms Reaktionszeit und die hohe Leserate.
Und wie verbrauchen die viel Strom und sind klobig? 
Hier sind das ungefähr 2-3W höchstens bei der SSD: http://www.hartware.net/review_1017_7.html
Die Samsung F3 braucht 6W.
Und 2,5" ist doch auch nicht klobig...


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und wie verbrauchen die viel Strom und sind klobig?


Das war ironisch gemeint. ;D


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das war ironisch gemeint. ;D


 
Ironie kenne ich nicht; siehe Dr. Sheldon Cooper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

war es, stimmt, so wie der ganze Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ne tolle Idee: Zuerst das LianLi und dann in ein paar Wochen eine SSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arg viel früher rechne ich eh nicht mit meinen Spinpoints.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

DAS is natürlich die beste Idee. ;D


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

finde ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PhysX-Action!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat das die Performance denn spürbar verbessert?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

überhaupt nicht, desshalb fliegt sie auch wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich merk absolut keinen Unterschied, außer in Vantage. Aber das profitiert auch extrem von PhysX. Und dafür ist mir ehrlich gesagt der Strom zu teuer und die 8800GTS 640MB zu schade. Die wird verscherbelt.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel Hält das Steckkartensystem bei dir? Also ich find mit Schrauben ist man bei Grafikkarten und Co irgendwie immer noch besser dran als mit den Dingern... :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 8800GTS 640MB zu schade. Die wird verscherbelt.


wer kauft sich denn noch eine 8800?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

genug Leute. Für 40&#8364; bekommt man die sicherlich los, vielleicht sogar mehr. Schlecht ist die Karte nämlich nicht.

Kyragan: Naja, ist schon ziemlicher Mist. Schrauben wären mir auch lieber, aber bald kommt ja eh das Lian Li 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei Karten verschebeln sind, das hab ich gestern bei Luxx gefunden - Dummheit muss weh tun...


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte halt das Gefühl ich kann mir die Arretierung komplett sparen weil die Karte genauso durchhing wie ohne Befestigung. Egal ob mit Standardkühler oder mit dem Setsugen. Da ists schon nur ne 8800GT... O_o
Hab das Plasteding abgeschraubt und meine Steckkarten mit Schrauben festgemacht. Das hält wenigstens. Die zwei Minuten waren mir auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Asoriel Hält das Steckkartensystem bei dir? Also ich find mit Schrauben ist man bei Grafikkarten und Co irgendwie immer noch besser dran als mit den Dingern... :/



Mir wären Schrauben noch zu unsicher, am liebsten hätte ich so eine Schiene, die die Grafikkarte hält; ähnlich wie bei HP-Workstations.
Der Wakü wiegt ungefähr 500g, da fürchte ich dass mir der PCIe-Stecker abricht wenn ich das Gehäuse transportiere^^

Wieviele Lüfterklammern sind beim Brocken eigtl dabei?


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

naja doch, die Karte ist schon fest im Slot. Wenn zu ist kann ich keinen mm mehr bewegen, aber bis es soweit ist dauerts. Liegt vielleicht auch dran, dass es bei mir 2 Slotbleche sind.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Mjo Rethelion. Der Setsugen wiegt auch 340Gramm oder so. Das zerrt schon gut an der Karte und am Board.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

hach Rethelion, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erster google-Treffer nach "Alpenföhn Brocken": 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...en_cpu-kuehler/

4 Stück sinds


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> genug Leute. Für 40€ bekommt man die sicherlich los, vielleicht sogar mehr. Schlecht ist die Karte nämlich nicht.



Du kannst die Karte auch an Fala geben, der sucht noch eine :>


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Jopp, aber für ihn hätte ich auch noch ne HD4670 im petto. Er könnte es sich aussuchen, wobei ich persönlich die 4670 nehmen würde. 

Sind eh schon im Kontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2010)

Achso, dann kannst die andere ja verscherbeln


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hach Rethelion,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich springe doch nur immer zu den Tempergebnissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

ich doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

dä Alpenföhn chunt früsch us dä schwiezer alpä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

übersetzt: der Alpenföhn kommt frisch aus den Schweizer Alpen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Nein, tut er nicht. Der kommt aus Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Naja Kyra, ich hab die 5850 da drin, also bei mir bewegt die sich Minimal, und die is ja auchs chon sau schwer
Zumindest schwerer als die 9800gtx+ und die hing weiter runter ^^, die 5850, garnich

Ach, so nebenbei...wer ne HD5850 oder ähnlich hat, die kühler sind ja pervers ^^ vorhin mal den lüfter per Hand auf Maximum gestellt...da ist unser staubsauger ja noch leiser wenn die auf 100% läuft (was sie bei mir bis jetzt nochnicht gemacht hat, auch nicht bei benchmarks ^^=


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

meine GTX275 kann auch so richtig brüllen, das lauteste was ich je ertragen musste war aber meine 4870x2.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

1. buy Setsugen/Musashi/Accelero/Mk13
2. install
3. ???
4. Profit

!


----------



## Mondryx (8. Januar 2010)

Nabend Leute!

Hat wer ne Idee wie ich meine externe Festplatte ruhig stellen kann? Das ist momentan das lauteste hier auf meinem Schreibtisch im Idle. Und dieses kontinuierliche Brummen geht mir jetzt tierisch auf die Nerven seitdem mein Rechner keinen laut mehr von sich gibt.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Wir wärs mit nur an den Strom/PC hängen, wenn du sie brauchst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wir wärs mit nur an den Strom/PC hängen, wenn du sie brauchst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine gesamte Musik und Spiele hab ich auf der drauf... . Vorher war mein CPU Kühler lauter, jetzt aber nicht mehr..^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Ne kyra, da kommt nix custom druf, beim zocken ist die leise, da is der nicht gesteuerte Front-Fan lauter als der rest ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Interne Kaufen, entkoppeln. externe nur als Backup/whatever nutzen. Fertig. :X


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/01/08/cha.png xD ich find den Fan Speed echt nett besonders die grad zahl knappe 8-10° kühler als normal ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

4 Noiseblocker Black Silent für 20&#8364; geshopt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Knapp 5.000 hat meine 4870x2 auch gedreht. Bei der GTX275 muss ich testen.


----------



## Mondryx (8. Januar 2010)

Warum haste den GPU Lüfter auf 100% am laufen?^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Warum haste den GPU Lüfter auf 100% am laufen?^^



nur umd en screen zu machen und zu wissen wie kühl die wird...und um meine füße zu wärmen, die 36° die hinten aus dem gehäuse blasen sind echt geil warm ^^

Aber mal ne frage, wenn ich die OC'en will (ja brauch man normal nicht) wie soll ich denn am besten bei ATI karten vorgehen? (ich will keine extra tools nehmen, will ma schaun was ich mit dem ATI hinbekomm)


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 4 Noiseblocker Black Silent für 20€ geshopt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guter Preis, wenn man bedenkt dass ein 120er Black Silent Pro neu 13€ kostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würd gerne auf meine 5850er den hier schrauben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste von der Leistung her ungefähr gleich mit dem Prolimatech MK13 sein, nur die großen Lüfter stören mich.

@Magexe: Da wirst du mit dem CCC nicht weit kommen, da kann man die Frequenzen nur sehr gering erhöhen und Spannung kann man gar nicht verändern.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

überhaupt garnicht. Lass das bleiben. Grafikkarten-OC bringt viel viel weniger als CPU-OC, da die Geschwindigkeit der Grafikkarte hauptsächlich von den Bauteilen (Speicheranbindung, Shader) abhängt und kaum vom Takt.


edit:


Kyragan schrieb:


> Guter Preis, wenn man bedenkt dass ein 120er Black Silent Pro neu 13&#8364; kostet. biggrin.gif


Nene, die gibts schon für 8&#8364;. Trotzdem ein guter Preis.

http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/deut...nd/a368805.html


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Müsste von der Leistung her ungefähr gleich mit dem Prolimatech MK13 sein, nur die großen Lüfter stören mich.


Wenn dus gern dezenter hast und am liebsten nur nen Kühlkörper sehen willst nimm doch nen Setsugen. Der Lüfter an sich ist ok, auf ~600rpm(Regelung auf Anschlag bei low) unhörbar, und vor allem nicht sichtbar. Dazu bleibt es grade so innerhalb einer 2 Slot-Lösung. Ist ja nur 33mm hoch das Ganze Ding. Die Kühlleistung geht dafür echt in Ordnung.

Edit @Asoriel Aso, die XL1. Dachte du hast 4 PL1 geschossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Hm wie ist das gegangen??^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Ich halt mich ma an Asoriel, sehe grade das die leute für die benches eher ihre rechner OC'en...
Naja dann wird mein 955BE übers wochenende wohl auf nen 965er hochgetaktet, ma schaun ob ich dazu was finde ^^, der Arctic Cooling Freezer sollte das eigentlich schaffen...aber vorher erstmal alte paste runter und neue drauf und dann kanns los gehen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm wie ist das gegangen??^^


Keine Ahnung, auf einmal war der Post doppelt da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, was willste dir denn nun auf die Karte schnallen. Weil das Bild war ja net sehr aussagekräftig. :X

Edit: Ah! Jetz sieht mans. Wasn das für einer? O_o Accelero S2?


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel, das ja echt hart wie die 2 sich in deinem Thread über die H50 gekloppt haben ^^, aber denke ich werde mir die echt nächsten monta holen, aber erstmal ne SSD ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe gerade bei paar schweizer Shop's das die HD 5970 wieder verfügbar ist, sind aber 100-FR Teurer ohne mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe das gibts in jedem Forum mal

Ist mir aber egal, jetzt hab ich wenigstens ein paar Meinungen.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Edit: Ah! Jetz sieht mans. Wasn das für einer? O_o Accelero S2?


Der steht auch auf der Liste von Sachen die es bei uns nicht gibt, ist ein ISGC-V320.
--> http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info.as...C-V320&ov=n


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Ich mag keine VGA-Kühler bei denen die Lüfter so "lose" draufgepackt sind. Deswegen hab ich mir auch schlussendlich den Setsugen gekauft. Der war die beste Lösung dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2010)

So muss man COD 6 Spielen


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine VGA-Kühler bei denen die Lüfter so "lose" draufgepackt sind. Deswegen hab ich mir auch schlussendlich den Setsugen gekauft. Der war die beste Lösung dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag große Kühlkörper, aber da sollten dann dünne Lüfter wie die Scythe Slims drauf; der Setsugen wird es wahrscheinlich werden wenn ich den ISGC nicht bekomme.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion welche Noiseblocker hast du?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Gute Wahl.
Davon abgesehen aber muss ich dich warnen:
Der Lüfter ist standardmäßig saugend montiert. Wenn du den umdrehst, was ehrlich gesagt wegen der Lüfterklemmen und deren Platzierung unglaublich nervig ist, hast du ~4-5°C bessere Temperaturen. Allerdings hat nach einiger Zeit wohl der Lüfter ne Macke weg bekommen. Er lief zwar rund und hat an sich keine Geräusche gemacht aber einzelne Rotorblätter haben an Lamellen geschliffen wasn hässliches metallisches Geräusch verursacht hat... :/
Hab ihn letztendlich wieder umgedreht, ausreichend kühl bleibt die GPU auch so.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Kleine frage an die DX11 Karten besitzer, wenn ihr Heaven Bench laufen lasst auf DX11 udn Teslation an, seht ihr den effekt auch? bei mir funtzt der nicht...dx11 ist aber drauf -.-" 

Das nervt mich grade dermaßen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Vllt bist du einfach blind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiber sind aktuell?


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion welche Noiseblocker hast du?


Müssten diese hier sein: http://www.noiseblocker.de/de/produkt_luef...lentfan-xl2.php




Kyragan schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.
> Davon abgesehen aber muss ich dich warnen:
> Der Lüfter ist standardmäßig saugend montiert. Wenn du den umdrehst, was ehrlich gesagt wegen der Lüfterklemmen und deren Platzierung unglaublich nervig ist, hast du ~4-5°C bessere Temperaturen. Allerdings hat nach einiger Zeit wohl der Lüfter ne Macke weg bekommen. Er lief zwar rund und hat an sich keine Geräusche gemacht aber einzelne Rotorblätter haben an Lamellen geschliffen wasn hässliches metallisches Geräusch verursacht hat... :/
> Hab ihn letztendlich wieder umgedreht, ausreichend kühl bleibt die GPU auch so.


Das hab ich in dem Test von ht4u auch schon gelesen, in der nächsten Revision wird Scythe die Anleitung ändern, und den Lüfter andersrum montieren lassen.

@Magexe: Kann ich dir morgen sagen^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Treiber ganz neu runtergeladen, und ich glaube das man spätestens an den treppen einen unterschied sieht ^^ auch das wireframe sagt nein ^^

Siehe hier: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aufzeichnenbegv.jpg

total komisch


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2010)

Magexe ich kann sogar mit meiner GTX275 unter DX11 benchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tessalation musst mit F2 oder F3 aktivieren. Eins von denen ist die Ploygonansicht, das andere Tessalation.


edit: Rethelion: Meinung zu den NB?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das hab ich in dem Test von ht4u auch schon gelesen, in der nächsten Revision wird Scythe die Anleitung ändern, und den Lüfter andersrum montieren lassen.


Ändert aber nix dran, dass nach etwa ner Woche der Lüfter im umgedrehten Zustand auf einmal an den Kühlerlamellen geschliffen hat. ;D


----------



## Rethelion (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Rethelion: Meinung zu den NB?



Hab ich vor ein paar Seiten schon geschrieben, die Dinger laufen ruhig und sind eigentlich unhörbar, nur scheffeln sie auf 12V soviel Lüft dass man den Luftstrom dann deutlich hört. Deshalb habe ich sie auf 7V runter geregelt.


----------



## Magexe (8. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Magexe ich kann sogar mit meiner GTX275 unter DX11 benchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja genau das geht bei mir nicht O.o die Poly ansicht ist f2 und normal ist f3 die Tessla aber das macht er nicht mit...DX11 neu installieren ging auch nicht, da mir windows sagt das es schon installiert ist (auf dem RC von Win7)


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Was glaubt ihr, wenn HoH heute verschickt hat, bekomm ich dann morgen mein Packerl?
Die sind ja nur 2 1/2 Stunden von mir weg, das packt DHL normal an einem Tag, oder?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn du wüsstest, was für einen großen Weg die Pakete hinter sich haben werden. Das sind bestimmt nicht nur die 2 1/2 Stunden  Entfernung von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Naja kommt druf an wann, 
Meine HD5850 wurde gestern vor 16uhr verschickt per DHL und kommt aus nem 9er gebiet, und es war heute so gegen 2 da und ich wohn in münchen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Inlandspakete sind in der Regel binnen eines Tages da. Pakete aus dem europäischen Ausland 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Rethelion ich hab gehört du OCst AMD CPU's ^^
Naja weist du zufällig die maximal temperatur die der 955BR haben darf/kann/muss/soll/will? Da ich den 955BE gerne auf 3,4+ laufen lassen will sprich auf 3,6 oder ähnlich...
Und naja daich morgen ne runde primeln kann (oder auch jetzt) wäre das mal interessant zu wisen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

AMD gibt ihn mit 62°C an.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

joar dacht ich auch...naja irgendwie kühlt anscheinend der Arctic Cooling Freezer nich richtig O.o
Ich komme nach nen paar sekunden mit nem "In Place Large FFT's" auf 62°...okay der läuft jetzt bei 3,4ghz anstatt 3,2 aber naja ist halt schon bissi nervig <.<


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Mugen 2 best! Lässt sich zwar scheiße einbauen und sieht aus wie ein DDR-Plattenbau aber kühlt erste Sahne. ;D


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

naja für das bisschen OC, glei wieder was neues kaufen? ^^
Naja ich warte bis ich dann doch die H50 habe (platzsparend, da jetzt schon mein ram kaum platz hatte ^^) und die kühlt mit 2 Fans fast genauso gut wie eine Megahalems mit 2 fans ^^ (laut tests) wie gesagt...mir gehts dabei um platzersparniss, nicht um style oder sowas ^^


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> joar dacht ich auch...naja irgendwie kühlt anscheinend der Arctic Cooling Freezer nich richtig O.o
> Ich komme nach nen paar sekunden mit nem "In Place Large FFT's" auf 62°...okay der läuft jetzt bei 3,4ghz anstatt 3,2 aber naja ist halt schon bissi nervig <.<



Stell ihn mal zurück auf 3,2Ghz und Prime dann nochmal...du wirst feststellen, dass du die selben Temps haben wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solange du die Spannung nicht erhöhst kann auch die Temperatur nicht steigen. 62°C ist auf alle Fälle zuviel, überprüf mal den Kühler, ansonsten ist er einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Januar 2010)

Hm ich würd gern mal so ein Lets Play machen, aber weiß net welches spiel xD  hab noch gaNz viele hier rumliegen von denen ich die meisten nochnet durch hab, bei extra (nagut rewe center) haben die nämlich bei mir in krefeld ihre videospiele sektion dicht gemacht und da alles verschleudert, crysis warhead 10&#8364; mass effect 10&#8364; devil may cry 4 10&#8364; (und das war vor nem halben jahr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) naja ich komm vom Thema ab, need vorschläge für lets play xD


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

joar das wunderte mich auch...werde den morgen früh mal abbauen und neue paste drauf machen...habe noch die standardpaste drauf gelassen

EDIT: Nacht und nebel aktion, ich werd das ganze jetzt machen ^^
EDIT2: Oder auch nicht...auf der Suche nach zeuch zum sauber machen von mutter aufgegriffen und angschnautzt warum ich son lärm mache...zum glück wohn ich nichmehr lang hier xD
EDIT3: Bei 3,2ghz bin ich 1° kühler yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also morgen echt mal abbauen neue paste (verdreckt ist er nicht, vorhin erst geputzt) und dann ma schauen...wenns immernoch kacke ist, Geld bei eltern schnorren und h50 kaufen -.-


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2010)

Falls sich jemad nen guten Film anschauen möchte, mit viel Blut und Geballer und ziemlich heftigen Stellen wo Körperteile abgeschossen wurde, zusammengenäht wurden, aufgeschnitten, erstochen wurde. Dann ist das ein echter guter Film.

Punisher: War Zone


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Gamer ist auch lustig ^^ verdammt guter film finde ich...andere sagen quatsch aber ich find den nett ^^

hmm ich bekomm DX11 Tesla immernochned bei Heaven bench...ich glaub es liegt echt daran, das ich nur die RC version hab von Win 7


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube wegen der Grafikkarte mach ich es so, so bald eine HD 5870 wieder verfügbar ist. kauf ich eine und Später wenn dann neue Raus kommt und die andere wieder billiger werden kauf ich mir noch eine ATI 5870 und mach Crossfire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (9. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube wegen der Grafikkarte mach ich es so, so bald eine HD 5870 wieder verfügbar ist. kauf ich eine und Später wenn dann neue Raus kommt und die andere wieder billiger werden kauf ich mir noch eine ATI 5870 und mach Crossfire.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was willste mit soviel Power? Einfach nur haben?^^


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Ohman...Wärmeleitpaste gewechset (man ist das nen ekelhaftes zeug, das Klebt überall an mir xD ) jetzt isser im idle schonmal 5° kühler aber unter last mit Prime kommt er nach 10Minuten wiweder auf 61° O.o

Ich sollte mir echt was einfallen lassen ^^, denke ma entweder nen größeren FAN, oder die H50 (da Mugen bei mir platzprobleme auf dem Board hat ^^)

EDIT: Erstma ne runde Battleforge spielen


----------



## Mondryx (9. Januar 2010)

Für all jene die zu viel Geld haben: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1004&ref=13 Ne 5870 für 360€, sogar Verfügbar^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Und was willste mit soviel Power? Einfach nur haben?^^


Jop, weiss nicht >_> einfach nur Power haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (9. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jop, weiss nicht >_> einfach nur Power haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau mal in den Post über dir, da hab ich ne Verfügbare 5870 verlinkt^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Danke, aber ich komme aus der Schweiz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Porto kommt mir das sicher zu teuer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Hm eigtl sollt ich jetzt die Wakü auseinandernehmen, aber irgendwie hab ich keine Lust ;D


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

xD

Hat wern Plan warum die Teslation bei Heaven Bench nicht mit macht? DX11 ist installiert, einma durch windoof update und 1x per hand...das regt mich grade auf, ich will sheen wie mein pc wegen der übertriebenen teslation in die knie geht ^^

EDIT: liegt am 9.12 treiber der spackt da anscheinend rum..also runterwerfen und 9.11 nehmen ^^


----------



## aseari (9. Januar 2010)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? Wenn die kein DX11 kann, dass funktioniert das auch nicht...


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

ich hab ne hd5850 -.-

weis wer wie ich bei ATI nen älteren treiber laden kann? finde nurnoch den 9.12


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_Gleich mal 2 bestellt..Klick mich!













Natürlich nicht.._


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Haste im Raid0 laufen paini? ;D


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

ist ja günstig paini ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kauft sich so nen Schwachsinn? -_-_


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

wers geld hat und kb auf normale HDD hat sondern lieber SSD haben will ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Die Dinger sind eh für Server bestimmt. Warum die Dinger dann im Einzelhandel landen ist ne andere Frage...


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, ob man Alternate jetzt als typischen Einzelhandel bezeichnen kann, keine Ahnung. Aber unabhängig davon, warum sollte ein Einzelhandel keine Server-Komponenten vertreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du findest zum Beispiel bei Alternate viele Komponenten für Server:

- SAS Datenträger
- ECC Ram
- CPU's für Server

und noch einiges mehr. Warum also nicht eine solche Platte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr auch eine E-Mail von HWV bekommen in dem der 955 mit 2.66Ghz getaktet ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Soo Kyra du wolltest doch nen Bench haben: http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=floOYO7S

Hier sind die Bilder in Heaven Bench siehst ja in den Bildern die Einstellungen...die letzten 2 sind einmal dx11 8xAA mit tesla und 1x dx11 8xaa ohne tesla


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Super der alte Röhren Bildschirm meiner Schwester wird nicht erkannt an meinem Alten Pc... :/ hab ihr meinen 2 Monitor geben... nur als Übergangs Lösung. 

muss nach einem Bilgen suchen aber erst höre ich ich im freundes kreis rum ob einer einen überhat der er nicht mehr braucht. >_>


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

So langsam aber sicher sind die neuen ATI-Karten wieder lieferbar. Aktuell findet man 5850 und 5870 vorrätig. Nur der Preis stimmt noch nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe bench mal noch in DX10, dann haben wir nen Vergleich zur GTX275.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=122942 Ich denke ich kauf ihr sonst den LG... ist nicht teuer, aber nur falls einer meine Freunde eben keinen über hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Plötzlich hat sie mich ganz lieb wenn ihr was kaufen soll. xD


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

okay wird gemacht ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> okay wird gemacht ^^


Bench, Sklave! ;D


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=fbdHXtCU da hastes, dann will ich aber auch dein Ergebniss sehen ^^

@Kyra, tja mach ich doch gern, will es selbst wissen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

3D Mark Vantage schon laufen gehabt?


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

siehste jetzt weis ich was ich vergessen hab...
Ice Road Truckers lenkt ab xD

Ich hab mit der 9800 gtx+ noch nen Bench gemacht gehabt, lade den dann glei mit hoch ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Kleine Frage macht das einen Gross unterschied 16:9 gegen 16:10? weil ich dachte mir sonst ich kauf immer einen http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/produ...&sku=324818 und nehme meinen Jetzigen Dell als 2 Bildschirm und meine Schwester kann denn accer haben.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

ich dachte immer, dass man bei 16:10 einen deutlichen Vorteil gegenüber 16:9 hat, besonders was das surfen und arbeiten angeht.

Seit ich meinen FullHD-Monitor habe (16:9 natürlich) hab ich aber festgestellt, dass 1080 Pixel in der Höhe vollkommen ausreichen.


edit: Magexe, sorry aber das muss jetzt sein. Selbe Einstellungen wie du, sogar trilinearer Filter hab ich eingestellt, trotzdem bin ich 300 Punkte über deinem Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich teste gleich noch mit AA.


Was mir da zu sagen bleibt: Hoch lebe die rasend schnelle Intel Core2-Architektur!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

So hier 3d Mark Vantag ergebniss: http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=zjJ8sx8t

Ich finds lustig das der CPU bei der 9800 mehr punkte bekommen hat als mit der 5850 ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

über deinem Post ist mein Heaven-Ergebnis, welches deutlich besser als deins ausgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Vantage kam ich damals übrigens auf ca. 12.000 Punkte, allerdings mit CPU auf 4,2GHz.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Naja ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Heaven Bench funktioniert mit Dualcore besser als mit Quad (sieht man auch wenn der Bench läuft und lädt...da werden nur 2 kerne beansprucht) deswegen ist der i7 meistens immer ganz weit vorne in den benches, wegen dem Turbo Boost schmarn


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Dann lad ich mir den auch mal runter, ich bin mal gespannt was ich da mit nem E8400 und ner 8800GT rauskriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe ich hab nen Quadcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Q9550, steht ja auch auf dem Screen.

So, mit 8xAA ist jetzt durch. Ergebnis gibts hier, auch höher als mit einer HD5850.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel hat aber auch nen Quad und der hat keinen Boost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist halt Intel.^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Magexe ich hab nen Quadcore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur, dass die @2,83GHz net mehr ganz stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Oh jo, hab mich verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt reg ich mich grad auf <.<
Mich wunderts halt echt gerade...warum bekommt die CPU bei ner 9800 mehr punkte als mit der 5850? O.o bremmst die 5850 den prozessor ab oder liegt das echt nur an PhysX?

EDIT: erm wtf? Asoriel seh ich das Richtig, das du 5,8ghz hast? xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich dachte immer, dass man bei 16:10 einen deutlichen Vorteil gegenüber 16:9 hat, besonders was das surfen und arbeiten angeht.
> 
> Seit ich meinen FullHD-Monitor habe (16:9 natürlich) hab ich aber festgestellt, dass 1080 Pixel in der Höhe vollkommen ausreichen.


Danke... werde ich mir wohl neuen kaufen, den Dell den ich im Moment habe als 2 benutzen und meine Schwester kann den Accer haben.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: erm wtf? Asoriel seh ich das Richtig, das du 5,8ghz hast? xD



Das siehst du richtig, ja. Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, es ist ein Auslesefehler. Jedes andere Programm meldet mir 2,83GHz. 

Für 5,8GHz wäre bei meiner CPU ein FSB von 682MHz nötig. Wenn ich bedenke, dass der höchste, jemals mit einem Quad erreichte FSB irgendwo bei knapp über 530MHz liegt wäre das schon ne erstaunliche Leistung. 682MHz ist selbst mit DualCores eine extreme Belastung. Das macht nur eine Hand voll Mainboards mit (ich glaub nur das Biostar und das DFI), und dann auch nur mit LN2 oder zumindest Dice.

Klos hat schon Recht, ist halt Intel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_Gnah...geil :<

Klick mich!_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Hier sieht man einen schönen vergleich. ich glaube 16:9 ist fast besser weil man auf der seite mehr sieht hals oben und unten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Immerhin noch über 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum da allerdings bei GPU sowas falsches angezeigt wird weis ich auch nicht, das Teil scheint zu Auslesefehlern zu neigen...


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Öhm, falsche Auflösung Esp? 1280x1024 haben die andern alle :>


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Damn, merk ich auch gerade... vergessen umzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich machs nochmal mit 1280x1024 (das wird unter 1000 gehen : / )


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nur, dass die @2,83GHz net mehr ganz stimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjo, anscheinend stimmen sie doch noch, somit hat Asoriel sogar weniger Takt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bench jetzt nachher auch mal, um Magexe noch den Rest zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer bietet weniger?^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Ne Klos, tun sie nicht. Das Benchmark liest keine Sensoren aus sondern nur Kenndaten der Hardware und bei Intel CPUs steht auch im CPU-Z bei Typ immer Intel XYZ CPU @ABC GHz und weiter unten folgt dann die eigentliche Taktfrequenz. Das Benchmark listet nur diese Information auf.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

naja, knapp 6GHz mit nem C2Q ohne offenen Multi sind unmöglich.

ich muss mal rausfinden, was der höchste erreichte Takt eines C2Q war. Aber da muss man viel über den FSB machen.


edit: Kyragan, was meinst du damit? 

So schauts im CPU-Z aktuell aus, hab eben noch auf 400MHz FSB hochgedreht mit viel zu viel VCore. 1,1V reichen da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Mit wie viel FPS verluvst muss ich etwa rechen wenn ich mit einer Geforce 8800 GTS auf 1920 x 1080 zocken werde? spiele meist nur CS:S und MW 2


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gnah...geil :<
> 
> Klick mich!_


Die D300 ohne S hat meine Schwester, da werfe ich durchaus auch neidische Blicke drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die macht echt super Bilder und löst unglaublich schnell aus, wirklich eine geile Kamera....


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Kyragan, was meinst du damit?
> 
> So schauts im CPU-Z aktuell aus, hab eben noch auf 400MHz FSB hochgedreht mit viel zu viel VCore. 1,1V reichen da
> 
> ...


Im CPU-Z steht unter Specification "Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2,83GHz"
Diese Information liest der Benchmark aus völlig unabhängig davon auf welchem Takt die CPU nun wirklich läuft. In deinem Fall halt 3,4GHz. Einfach weil dieses "@2,83GHz" zur offiziellen Spezifikation der CPU gehört. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Januar 2010)

ich biete gleich weniger, wenn ich die datei verpackt hab undso xD


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

achso, jetzt hab ich es verstanden, das ist klar. Ich dachte, du meinstest die irren 5,8GHz die bei mir angezeigt werden.


Sam: Was hattest du davor für eine Auflösung? Ich möchte dich ja jetzt nicht enttäuschen, aber bei meiner GTX275 gings ziemlich nach unten.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ne Klos, tun sie nicht. Das Benchmark liest keine Sensoren aus sondern nur Kenndaten der Hardware und bei Intel CPUs steht auch im CPU-Z bei Typ immer Intel XYZ CPU @ABC GHz und weiter unten folgt dann die eigentliche Taktfrequenz. Das Benchmark listet nur diese Information auf.



Ist mir schon klar. Ebenfalls klar war mir aber auch, daß der Takt darunter auch nicht stimmen kann. 

@Asoriel: Hast du den Bench nun mit 3,4 gemacht, oder Standardtakt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sam: Was hattest du davor für eine Auflösung? Ich möchte dich ja jetzt nicht enttäuschen, aber bei meiner GTX275 gings ziemlich nach unten.


im Moment hab Ich 1680x1050


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar. Ebenfalls klar war mir aber auch, daß der Takt darunter auch nicht stimmen kann.
> 
> @Asoriel: Hast du den Bench nun mit 3,4 gemacht, oder Standardtakt?
> 
> ...



hmm selbe frage hab ich auch ^^, naja wenn ich iwann die h50 hab (mit meinen kranken plänen) dann werd ich auch oc'en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

mit 3,4GHz. Ich kann aber auch nochmal mit 2,83GHz durchlaufen lassen. Ist kein Problem, da ich im Bios meine OC-Profile eh gespeichert hab.


ich werds mal mit 2,83GHz durchlaufen lassen und mich dann wieder melden.


edit: Sam dann sollte es nicht soo sehr runtergehen.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die D300 ohne S hat meine Schwester, da werfe ich durchaus auch neidische Blicke drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Die ohne ist der Vorgänger :-)

Ich schwanke immernoch zwichen der D300s , D90 , 500D..mal schauen welche mir mehr zusagt , wenn ich Montag/Dienstag unterwegs bin :]_


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

@Sam 1.764.000(1680x1050) vs. 2.073.600(1920x1080) Pixel. Sind am Ende halt knapp 300k Pixel die mehr berechnet werden müssen. Ich würde annehmen, dass sich die Verluste in Grenzen halten werden. Wenn du jetzt über 40fps hast wirst du auch mit 1920er Auflösung im spielbaren Bereich bleiben.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer bietet weniger?^^


Wenn mein Rechner das Teil überhaupt startet - ICH ICH ICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich deinen Rechner und die Punkte sehe...rechne ich mal so mit 50 Punkten xD


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Japp, der einzige Unterschied ist soweit ich weis aber dass die D300 keine Videos aufnehmen kann.
Die D90 ist auch echt super für den Preis, ich würde eher die als die D300 nehmen bei diesem doch recht deutlichen Preisunterschied...
Die 500D hab ich leider noch nie live gesehen, aber ich bin sowieso eher ein Nikon-Fan, auch wenn die 500D interessant klingt (und man ja auch nur gutes davon hört/sieht). 

Aber am besten schaust die dir nochmal im Laden an, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Januar 2010)

Hab auch mal den Heaven-Benchmark durchlaufen lassen - und es scheint, als wuerde der wirklich ziemlich arg vom Intel profitieren. Ich hab ja auch einen Ph2-955er und eine GTX275 und komm mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie MagExe (DX10, 1280x1024, kein AA) auf 1530 Punkte (und 60FPS) wo er auf 1830 Punkte und 72FPS kommt. Also hat seine 5800 schon bissl mehr Power wie es scheint...


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_Stimmt schon *g* 

Schwanke eigentlich nurnoch zwichen der D90 und D300s..aber da die D90 "schon" solche Bilder macht.. ;-) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS : Natürlich sind die ein wenig nachgeschärft und die Kontraste sind etwas bearbeitet worden..
_


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

@Paini, ich glaub nachschärfen und bearbeiten tuts jeder, Lightroom 3 ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die Beta ist ja zurzeit draussen)


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_Is mir klar^^ 

Meinte nur bevor das jemand anmerkt ;-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Januar 2010)

blablub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die D90 macht schon so unglaublich tolle Bilder, da muss man imho keine ~500 € teurere D300 die dann 'nur' noch genialere Bilder macht kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_Ausserdem steht der Fotograf hinter der Cam und die Objektive spielen auch ne große Rolle..naja..ich lass das Bauchgefühl entscheiden wenn ich beide in der Hand hatte.. :]_


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Hier mal der Bench vom Zweit-PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Klos gleich mal mit 4x AA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Ok, CPU-Takt macht fast garnichts aus. Mein Q9550 war während des gesammten Tests auf 6x333, also genau 2GHz, und es sind nur 100Punkte weniger als auf 3,4GHz.


Mit 2GHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 3,4GHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, jetzt erstmal wieder hochtakten.

edit: Klos, wir haben entweder ohne oder mit 8xAA gebencht.

edit2: Na klar...und aufm Screen ist meine CPU wieder auf 2,83GHz gehüpft...während des kompletten Benches waren es 2GHz. Aber naja seis drum, macht eh kaum was aus.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Die D300s ist auch noch ein Stück größer..nach der Haptik muss ich halt schauen bzw fühlen.. ;-)_


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

hmm interessant O.o

Naja scheisse da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Aber 8x möchte ich meiner 8800 GTS nicht zumuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

na dann mach mal ohne AA.


Fala: Anzahlung will er nicht...


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

So ein Scheiss, jetzt hab ich ewig die Wakü abgebaut und will den Brocken drauf setzen, dann fällt mir auf, dass der nur waagerecht verbaut werden kann ;(


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Hab auch mal den Kram durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Auf solche Werte komm ich auch in etwa Shefa. :/


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

1 Punkt weniger als ich ^^
Da sieht man mal wieder dass sich die 9800GT und 8800GT nicht viel schenken...


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Da hab ich meine CPU schon auf 3,6GHz übertaktet, und trotzdem weniger Punkte als du, obwohl wir von der CPU/GPU her sonst eigentlich fast identische System haben


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2010)

Schon seltsam, ja. Aber dass OC komischerweise fast nichts bringt haben wir ja bei Asoriel schon gesehn. Die Engine skaliert etwas komisch....


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

http://s235777131.online.de/fsm/unigine_9800gtx_dx10.html das hab ich leider nur als HTML und nicht als Bild, alsod as war mit der gtx+ 700punkte weniger als die hd5850...also hat sichs doch gelohnt ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=heavent00n.png

blubb


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Meine CPU lief in dem Test auch nur auf 2,4GHz. Die will nichtmal den Multi hochstellen :>

Naja, wir liegen ja mit unseren Systemen immerhin gleich auf, da diese ja schon fast gleich sind


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Scheisse hoch drei; ich hab jetzt aufm Tisch mal alles aufgebaut, schalte das MB ein und auf einmal heult da irgendwas auf; dachte erst an eine Explosion....
dabei war das die 5850 auf 100%; das ist doch nicht normal,oder?^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Der Benchmark skaliert sehr wohl mit der CPU, und zwar nicht zu knapp. Ich hab das oben nur falsch zusammengestückelt.

Auf 3,4GHz hatte ich 2.100 Punkte, auf 2GHz nurnoch 1.300 Punkte. Bei den Screens oben ist zwar die Punktzahl ähnlich, aber einmal ist es 8xAA und 3,4GHz und einmal 2GHz ohne AA.


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 1 Punkt weniger als ich ^^
> Da sieht man mal wieder dass sich die 9800GT und 8800GT nicht viel schenken...


Sind so viel ich weiß technisch die gleichen.
Nur NVIDIA mag es sehr gerne seine Grakas nach einem Jahr umzubennen obwohl hinter einer 9800 ne 8800 steckt (oder stecken kann).

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Naja es gibt 2 verschiedene 8800GT(S/X). Eine mit G80-Chip und eine mit G92. Die G92 8800GT(S/X) ist gleichzeitig auch die 9800GT(X/X+).


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Scheisse hoch drei; ich hab jetzt aufm Tisch mal alles aufgebaut, schalte das MB ein und auf einmal heult da irgendwas auf; dachte erst an eine Explosion....
> dabei war das die 5850 auf 100%; das ist doch nicht normal,oder?^^



Die dreht einma auf 100% an, macht eigentlich so gut wie jede ATi (soweit ich noch weis).
Danach dreht sie runter, aber die knappen 5k umdrehungen sind geil bei dem Kühler ^^
Aber die läuft nichtma auf 50% bei den benches ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

"Nichtmal auf 50%". Sind immer noch 2500rpm. °_°
Meine Setsugen dreht mit 600-800rpm und die Karte bleibt trotzdem kühl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Mhm ich brauch unbedingt ein Stativ für meine Vivicam 5190...
Ich wackel immer so sehr -.-


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Ja ich meinte das so als Angabe das das ding eh minimale kühlung braucht, selbst mit standard zeuch ^^ und sie ist (so finde ich es zumindest) relativ leise ^^


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2010)

Aber es besteht immer bei NVIDIA die Gefahr das alte Modell zu erwischen.
Ich finde diese Taktik nicht gerade gut und Kundenfreundlich.
Ne 8800 und ne 9800 sollte nie das gleiche sein.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> "Nichtmal auf 50%". Sind immer noch 2500rpm. °_°
> Meine Setsugen dreht mit 600-800rpm und die Karte bleibt trotzdem kühl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne die is mir schon im Idle zu laut, dass muss sich ändern ;D


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

N 120er Slimlüfter der auf low mit 600-800rpm dreht ist doch wesentlich angenehmer, als son 1500rpm 60er Lüfter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> N 120er Slimlüfter der auf low mit 600-800rpm dreht ist doch wesentlich angenehmer, als son 1500rpm 60er Lüfter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. tun mir irgendwie die Augen weh, die LEDs vom Brocken-Lüfter blenden mich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Schick, fehlt nurnoch das Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr Persöndlich von dem Monitor. http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/produ...&sku=324818 

ich lese nur gutes drüber (wenn man mal was findet) darum wollte ich euch mal so fragen weil review findet man nicht gerade eine Tonne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

prad.de

DELL-Monitore sind meist aber gut bis sehr gut. Schau mal ob du auf Prad was darüber findest. Denen kannst du imo zu 100% vertrauen.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

warum hast du das Gitter ausm NT genommen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> prad.de
> 
> DELL-Monitore sind meist aber gut bis sehr gut. Schau mal ob du auf Prad was darüber findest. Denen kannst du imo zu 100% vertrauen.


Danke, leider finde ich auf der seite nix drüber. 

aber ich denke auch das es eben der Dell wird. bin mit meinem 3 Jahren alten sehr zu frieden.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> warum hast du das Gitter ausm NT genommen?



Weil das Gitter übersteht und dann im HAF blockieren würde.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

oh, dämlich.

Warum ist das Zeug nicht im HAF? Funktionstest nach dem Zusammenbau?


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

erhat die WaKü runtergenommen und die HD58xx reingekloppt ^^

soweit ich das mitbekommen hab ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

das hab ich auch mitbekommen, aber warum liegt dann alles, inkl. NT aufm Tisch?

Dass man das Board rausholen muss ist klar, wegen dem Wasserkühler auf CPU und Chip, aber das NT?


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das hab ich auch mitbekommen, aber warum liegt dann alles, inkl. NT aufm Tisch?
> 
> Dass man das Board rausholen muss ist klar, wegen dem Wasserkühler auf CPU und Chip, aber das NT?



Das HAF ist staubig und muss erstmal saubergemacht werden; und Lust hab ich auch keine alles wieder einzubauen.
Am liebsten würd ich das Teil ja verkaufen, aber wer würde das in dem Zustand noch haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Heaven ist übrigens sehr AMD feindlich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Grad die neuen Temps angeschaut, irgendwas passt da nicht.
Ich hab die Heizung in meinem Zimmer aufgedreht und ein Strahler heizt noch zusätzlich...warum hab ich dann so gute Temps?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

scheint so. Oder die Intel laufen einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Takt?


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> scheint so. Oder die Intel laufen einfach besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3,6


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

jo also die extremen Benches auch im Hardwareluxx sind alle mit i7 oder Intel CPU's...die AMD's sind kaka ^^
Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, auch im 3d MArk Vantage (lass das mal mit der neuen Karte laufen) ich habe da mit der Nvidia karte 32k punkte bekommen, als ich die HD5850 drin hatte nur 11k ^^...also ich denke ma die HD5850 bremst irgendwie AMD cpu's, obs am treiber oder sonst was liegt kA (aber dx11 funtzt bei mir nur mit dem 9.11 treiber, der 9.12 hat nen bug und hat dx11 deaktiviert).

EDIT: 32k punkte für den Prozi ^^ nicht overall


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> jo also die extremen Benches auch im Hardwareluxx sind alle mit i7 oder Intel CPU's...die AMD's sind kaka ^^
> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, auch im 3d MArk Vantage (lass das mal mit der neuen Karte laufen) ich habe da mit der Nvidia karte 32k punkte bekommen, als ich die HD5850 drin hatte nur 11k ^^...also ich denke ma die HD5850 bremst irgendwie AMD cpu's, obs am treiber oder sonst was liegt kA (aber dx11 funtzt bei mir nur mit dem 9.11 treiber, der 9.12 hat nen bug und hat dx11 deaktiviert).
> 
> EDIT: 32k punkte für den Prozi ^^ nicht overall



Also ich hab den 9.12er installiert und bei mir gibts keine probleme mit dx11; bzw. wo hattest du Probleme?


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

der wollte die teslation nicht einschalten, ging einfach nicht.

Treiber runter wieder 9.12 drauf, wieder gings ned...dx11 update, ging wieder nicht.
Im Internet gesucht und da hatten ein paar leute probleme mit dem Treiber, haben dann den 9.11 genommen und es ging, und oh wunder oh wunder bei mir gings auch ^^.

Rethelion, biste mal so nett und machst mal nen Benchmark mit 3d Mark Vantage? will wissen ob bei dir auch die CPU mit der HD5850  weniger punkte bekommt. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> der wollte die teslation nicht einschalten, ging einfach nicht.
> 
> Treiber runter wieder 9.12 drauf, wieder gings ned...dx11 update, ging wieder nicht.
> Im Internet gesucht und da hatten ein paar leute probleme mit dem Treiber, haben dann den 9.11 genommen und es ging, und oh wunder oh wunder bei mir gings auch ^^.
> ...



Vantage lad ich grad runter;
wegen dem Tesselation, war das bei dir dann grau hinterlegt?


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

ne ich konnte es auswählen, hab auch nen screen gemacht, ich such den grad mal raus und hau den per edit rein ^^

EDIT: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aufzeichnenbegv.jpg das, links die einstellungen wie ichs gestartet habe, rechts extra das Wireframe angemacht, das mans besser sieht, das kein Tesla an ist.

Habe auch F3 probiert (was ja tesla ein und ausschaltet)


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Du musst Tessalation schon per F3(glaub ich) aktivieren... :O
Das musst du aber außerhalb des Benchmarks machen. Also F3 drücken, Benchmark an und verdutzt die Augen reiben.


----------



## Ogil (9. Januar 2010)

Die hohen Punkte fuer die CPU mit Vantage stammen vom PhysX - das schlaegt da extrem rein. Schalt einfach mal PhysX aus und Du wirst sehen, dass die CPU-Werte da liegen, wo sie mit der ATI liegen...


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe ist doch klar bei Vantage, dass du da mit der Nvidia viel mehr Punkte hast. Kennst den Test mit den Flugzeugen die durch die Tore fliegen? Dank PhysX kommen da alle CPUs (auch AMD) mit ner Nvidia nen extremen Boost.
Daher bencht man Vantage als Nvidianer auch ohne PhysX, da sonst die Werte vollkommen verfälscht werden.

edit: Ogil war schneller...


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

@Kyra, habs per edit geschrieben, hab das ganze probiert, in den verschiedensten variationen...mit dem 9.11 treiber kann ichs während das ding läuft an und aus machen ^^

@Ogil, joar habich mir dann auch gedacht...trotzdem ist das nen riesen unterschied, wenns um die punkte  geht...denke ich probier das mal mit ATi+PhysX (erm Asoriel, du hattest das doch gemacht, haste da ne anleitung parat?) ma schaun wies dann aussieht ^^

EDIT: @Asoriel, ich finde da einfach keine Option um PhysX im Vantage aus zu machen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Nö, ich hab das nie gemacht. Hab nur ne 8800GTS zu meiner GTX275 dazugesteckt.

Ne Anleitung hab ich trotzdem (wie zu fast allem...hab nen Ordner voll mit Links zu sinnlosen Guides die irgendwann mal interessant sein könnten)

http://www.overclockingstation.de/grafikka...physx-cuda.html


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

man merkt das du der hardwarefreak bist und ich irgendwann mal einer werde O.o...
Was man so bei euch alles lernt xD


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PhysX schältst du übrigens im Nvidia-Treiber aus.


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, man kann nach ner Zeit hier einiges lernen, wenn man aktiv mit liest =)


Habe auch mal probiert zu meiner GTX260 eine 9800GT dazuzutun, für Physx, aber irgendwie ist der Rechner dann nicht mehr gestartet =)


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

NT zu schwach?


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

hab ich mir eben auch gedacht, aber habs nichmehr druf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Asoriel

Ich werde das mal Probieren, sollte ja mit nem 500watt netzteil gehen (also die HD und die 9800)...eventuell lass ichs ja wirklich so ^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> NT zu schwach?




War eigentlich das.. Coolermaster was du mir mal empfohlen hast, 600 Watt oder so? 

Glaub m ein Mainboard war einfach nur scheiße. Auf gut Deutsch ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

das kann natürlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein 600W von Coolermaster reicht auf jeden Fall dicke für ne GTX260 und 9800GT.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Wegen dem H50 hier hat einer nen Bench gemacht mit Push/Pull auf nem i7 920 auf 4ghz mit Prime95 maximal temp von 75°C in Spielen kommt er auf 64°C

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkdOK_uHMy0

Also sowas zeigt mir doch, das man da für relativ wenig geld ne platzsparende Wakü bekommt die man trotzdem zum OC'en nutzen kann...ist nur die frage wie das ganze bei AMD's aussieht...denke aber das er genauso kühlt.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Also sowas zeigt mir doch, das man da für relativ wenig geld ne platzsparende Wakü bekommt die man trotzdem zum OC'en nutzen kann...ist nur die frage wie das ganze bei AMD's aussieht...denke aber das er genauso kühlt.



Bei AMD wird die H50 besser kühlen; ein i7 ist einfach ein enormer Hitzkopf^^


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Wie ich dir schon geschriebenhabe, hab ich eh ne interessante methode den Airflow nicht ganz zu zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ma schaun wie das so klappt, wenn ich wirklich alles da habe.

Aber ich warte 1. bis ich in eigener Wohnung bin...da hab ich 2 schreibtische und viel mehr platz zum basteln 2. Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

hast auch gelesen, dass er nen 1.900rpm-Lüfter draufgeschnallt hat? Na dann pack schonmal die Ohropax aus.


edit: Wie dämlich sind denn bitte die Leute bei K&M Elektronik? Bei meinen Ramkühlern war ein Prospekt dabei. Die HD5750 kostet 178,99&#8364;, die HD5770 und HD5850 beide 189,99&#8364;, die HD4670 100,99&#8364;. Der Knaller ist aber eine HD4890 für 43,99&#8364;.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

joar, laut wirds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne schmarn, aber man sieht es ist möglich.
Ich muss mal schaun was ich daraus mache. Zurzeit dreht ja der Gehäuselüfter vom Asgard fröhlich mit 1500rpm bei mir rum und er stört mich kein stück ^^


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hast auch gelesen, dass er nen 1.900rpm-Lüfter draufgeschnallt hat? Na dann pack schonmal die Ohropax aus.
> 
> 
> edit: Wie dämlich sind denn bitte die Leute bei K&M Elektronik? Bei meinen Ramkühlern war ein Prospekt dabei. Die HD5750 kostet 178,99€, die HD5770 und HD5850 beide 189,99€, die HD4670 100,99€. Der Knaller ist aber eine HD4890 für 43,99€.


Die hätte ich für genau diesen Preis gekauft, aber nur diesen.
Aber steht da nicht, Druckfehler ohne Gewehr, deswegen haste leider Pech.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Wär auchn Skandal, wenn du ne Waffe bekommen würdest wenn die sich verschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

stimmt Wagga, ist verschrieben.

Ich hab mich nie wirklich mit K&M beschäftigt, aber die Preisgestaltung halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig wenn ich den Katalog durchblättere. Manche Dinge sind wirklich günstig, andere wiederum extrem teuer. Eine Corsair H50 soll 85,99€ kosten. Die wird sonst für deutlich unter 60€ gehandelt.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

hmm nett 28°C mit dem teil im Idle, bei nem 955BE ^^ ich bin jetzt im idle bei 35-37°C , 7 grad unterschied hat was ^^

( http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=82484 )


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Jetzt hab ich mal den Catalyst 9.11 installiert und seitdem hab ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen einen schwarzen Streifen auf meinem rechten Bildschirm... also wieder zurück zu 9.12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

O.o das ist ja ma interessant mit dem streifen...
Irgendwie ist jedes system da anders, oder jede Karte hat unterschiede ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Serienstreuung ist bei Grafikkarten soweit ich weiß eigentlich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

oder einfach jede ATi hat Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Wie war das mit den Treibern?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Ich schiess jetzt ma gegen GeForce: 1.Die reden von Tesla als hätten sies erfunden 2. Die Karten die sie paar monate nach der Konkurenz bringen werden, sind nur minimal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so xD jetzt hab ichs dir aber gegeben


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Kann man beim Ausbau einer CPU den Temperaturfühler beschädigen? Mir kommen die Temps nämlich irgendwie unglaubwürdig vor.
Wenn ich Prime komme ich auf max. 42°C...


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

na klar, beim Ausbau kannst alles beschädigen. Bei 3,6GHz halte ich 42°C mit nem Luftkühler auch für sehr fragwürdig. Schon mit anderen Tools versucht?

Magexe, dann erinner ich dich mal an den RV600 und dann sag du mir, dass ATi nur tolles Zeug launcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2010)

Ich frage mich eigentlich nur, warum sollte ich mir eine neue ATI kaufen, wenn es noch nichtmal Spiele gibt, die DirectX11 haben oder so eine Leistung erfordern ...


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na klar, beim Ausbau kannst alles beschädigen. Bei 3,6GHz halte ich 42°C mit nem Luftkühler auch für sehr fragwürdig. Schon mit anderen Tools versucht?



Außer dem DFI eigenem Tool kann ich mit keinem Programm mehr die Temperatur auslesen seit ich den Phenom freigeschalten habe; da wird mir sonst nur 0°C angezeigt.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel...verdammt xD
@Sora...klar gibts spiele ^^ Dirt2, Batman, Stalker und noch nen paar mehr, bald auch Herr der Ringe online und Dungeons and Dragons Online (welches ich ma wieder anfangen sollte) und auch Batteforge, was auf maximalen settings relativ viel performance zieht, wenn viel explodiert und viel an kleinvieh rum rennt ^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> @Asoriel...verdammt xD
> @Sora...klar gibts spiele ^^ Dirt2, Batman, Stalker und noch nen paar mehr, bald auch Herr der Ringe online und Dungeons and Dragons Online (welches ich ma wieder anfangen sollte) und auch Batteforge, was auf maximalen settings relativ viel performance zieht, wenn viel explodiert und viel an kleinvieh rum rennt ^^




Vielleicht hätte ich kaum dazu sagen müssen.. Stalker kann man sowieso in die Tonne treten und wenn ich bald schon lese, die Grafikkarten sind schon lange draußen.

Es werden Hardware Teile entwickelt, veröffentlicht, wo die Spiele-Entwickler nicht mal hinterherkommen.

Die Grafik und - Prozessorhersteller sollten mal die Entwickler unterstützen, die neuen Funktionen einbauen usw...


Wenn ich was in mein PC baue, ein neuer Prozessor oder eine neue Grafikkarte, möchte ich auch das meine Programme die Anzahl der Kerne nutzen können und die neuen Features der Grafikkarten.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild zu den Temps:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchs freischalten gehen die CPU-Sensoren nicht mehr(CPU Core 0-3) aber anscheinend nutzt das DFI Tool den Mainboard Sensor TMPIN1; nur wo mist der? Und wie kann ich überprüfen ob das passt? Im Bios wird unter CPU-Temo übrigens auch der TMPIN1 angezeigt.


Vll sollte ich mal die 2 Kerne deaktivieren und schauen was dann angezeigt wird...


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

die Entwickler bekommen doch massenhaft Engineeringsamples um die Features einzubauen, nur fehlt die Erfahrung mit den neuen Technologien, zB DX11, desshalb kommen die Spiele eben nur langsam auf den Markt.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Ich schiess jetzt ma gegen GeForce: 1.Die reden von Tesla als hätten sies erfunden 2. Die Karten die sie paar monate nach der Konkurenz bringen werden, sind nur minimal besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür gibts dann aber auch keine schwarzen Streifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Januar 2010)

Nicht nur das - die Frage ist ja immer auch "Wie viel Zeit investiere ich fuer ein Feature, welches nur ein kleiner Teil meiner Kunden nutzen kann?" Grade heute, wo Spiele doch recht kurzlebig sind...


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nicht nur das - die Frage ist ja immer auch "Wie viel Zeit investiere ich fuer ein Feature, welches nur ein kleiner Teil meiner Kunden nutzen kann?" Grade heute, wo Spiele doch recht kurzlebig sind...


Das ist der Punkt.
Natürlich kann ich groß drauf schreiben "DIRECTX11 BRANDNEU! SUPERTOLL!", aber wieviele meiner Kunden können das effektiv nutzen und wieviele raffen, dass man dazu besondere Hardware braucht und wieviele von denen die das wissen und die passenden Hardware haben kaufen sich das Spiel dann noch? Und vor allem wieviele davon kaufen es sich WEGEN dieser Features?
Die Antworten aus diesen Fragen in Verbindung mit den für die Implementierung entstehenden Kosten führt am Ende zu ner Rechnung, die am Ende (deutlich) positiv ausfallen muss. Tut sies nicht, wirds gestrichen.
Ganz einfach.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

^Rthelion, die temps will icha uch...-256°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen Monitor im Preisbereich von maximal 150&#8364; empfehlen? 

z.B.  dieser oder dieser? (Wobei das schon ein preisliches Wunder wäre, da ich nur 140&#8364; zur Hand habe.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2010)

_GTX280 für 199€ : Klick mich

_


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Hätte ich das Geld, dann würde ich mir glatt überlegen die zu kaufen


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders weils ne EVGA ist... :/


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

aber auch nur weils ne EVGA ist.

Ne GTX275 ist schneller und (war zumindest mal) günstiger.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe ja immernoch drauf, das das MSI 790FX-GD70 für unter 100€ irgendwo im Angebot ist. Das Board hätte ich extrem gern :>


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

ist auch ein extrem geiles Ding.

Wurde damit nicht irgendein AMD-OC Weltrekord aufgestellt?

edit: Zumindest war es bei den MSI Open DAS OC-Brett.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob damit ein Weltrekord aufgestellt wurde. Kann aber gut sein. 

Die zahlreichen Tests und Reviews von dem Board haben mich aber auf jedenfall überzeugt. Das wäre auch vom Aussehen her mein absolutes Traum-Mainboard. Aber leider kann ich das nicht bezahlen :>


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ein ganz anständiger Test dazu, lediglich den OC-Teil kannst vergessen:
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mainb...fx_gd70/s01.php


Das Board ist auf jeden Fall absolut genial, sowohl vom Umfang als auch von der leckeren Optik.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn es das für 100€ gibt kannst dir gleich 2 bestellen und eins davon mir zukommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Board soll es auch Wahnsinnig einfach sein, einen X3/X2 zu einem X4 zu machen. Da gibts mehr oder weniger eine Extra-Funktion für im Bios. Wenn ich irgendwann mal Geld haben sollte, dann wird das Board welches ich mir kaufe, gegen das MSI getauscht :>

@ Rethi: Geld hätte ich eh nur für eins, müsstest du schon selbst bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

naja, ich weiß nicht was schwer daran sein soll aus einem X2 einen X4 zu machen. Das ist bei jedem AMD-Mainboard welches das kann einfach nur eine einzige Option die man umstellen muss, das wars. ACC aktivieren und fertig.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mit dem Board soll es auch Wahnsinnig einfach sein, einen X3/X2 zu einem X4 zu machen. Da gibts mehr oder weniger eine Extra-Funktion für im Bios. Wenn ich irgendwann mal Geld haben sollte, dann wird das Board welches ich mir kaufe, gegen das MSI getauscht :>



Die Funktion zum Freischalten hat jedes Board mit einer SB700+, das ist nichts besonderes^^
Eine Extrafunktion gibts da auch nicht; nennt sich ACC und die war normal zum bessern Übertakten der alten Phenoms gedacht.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Bei dem MSI gab es noch eine andere Funktion, die nennt sich "EC Firmware" und hat eigentlich keine andere Funktion, außer die anderen Kerne zu aktivieren :>


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2010)

ACC mit neuem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht was die Funktion besser machen soll als ACC alleine; jedenfall hab ich sie nicht und hab trotzdem einen Quadcore^^


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2010)

Weiss ich auch nicht, hab mich mit dem Freischalten nicht wirklich befasst, hatte es halt nur bei diversen Tests von dem Board gelesen.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Das ging doch aber nur solange die Cores nicht kaputt sind oder?


----------



## Rethelion (9. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Das ging doch aber nur solange die Cores nicht kaputt sind oder?



Freischalten kann man auch die defekten Kerne, nur läuft sie CPU dann entweder gar nicht mehr oder ist instabil.


----------



## Magexe (9. Januar 2010)

Wieder was gelernt ^^

EDIT: Hmm, ich brauch irgendwie crysis -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

Dann saug dir die Demo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (10. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann saug dir die Demo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was denkst was ich grad installier? (nach 4mins download   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Naja irgendwann brauch ich aber ma die vollversion >.<


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Jemand Lust ein paar Runden MW2 zusammen zu zocken? Allein ist das immer so fad :>


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn ichs hätte ^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Kaufs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Wollts mir auch holen, habe mich aber lieber dazu entschieden, 1 T-Shirt, Gürtel und ein Lederarmband zukaufen :>


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab vorgestern erst ME2 CE bestellt, jetzt werd ich nicht auch noch bei MW2 schwach ^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Mass Effect 2 werd ich mir wohl erstmal nicht kaufen. Selbst beim ersten Teil ruckelt es auf Mittel schon höllisch bei mir. :>


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Ernsthaft? Bei mir lief das auf max einwandfrei flüssig Oo
Und das Spiel an sich war für mich eines der besten seit langem, die RPGs von Bioware sind einfach genial <3


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Jop Ernsthaft. Hatte es mir für ~4€ bei Steam gekauft, dann runtergeladen und dachte mir nur so "Warum zur Hölle ruckelt das so krank?". Guck ich in die Grafiksettings und seh das alles auf Mittel ist. Fand ich auch ein wenig komisch muss ich sagen, das Spiel ist ja jetzt auch schon ein wenig älter.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Apropros Mass Effect. Auch wenn ich gerade wieder mal Bioshock durchspiele und noch Dirt2 hier rumliegen habe, lohnt sich Mass Effect? Mein Lieblingsgenre sind eigentlich JRPG auf Konsole. 
Habe allerdings auch mal ein KotOR genüsslich gespielt. Denn 15&#8364; sind ja nicht mehr die Welt^^


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn du auf RPGs bei denen deine Gespräche und Aktionen die Handlung verändern stehst und SciFi magst auf jeden Fall. Das Konversationssystem ist super (man hat immer 3 Auswahlmöglichkeit in den Gesprächen und wenn man auf freundlich oder einschüchternd 'skillt' oft noch 2 mehr), die Story ist spannend und das Kampfsystem macht Spaß. Ich habs 3 mal durchgespielt weil ich die ganzen anderen Dialoge und Zwischensequenzen noch sehen wollte, aber alle hab ich damit längst nicht gehört bzw. gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich probier das im Laufe des Tages nochmal mit Mass Effect. Kann ja nicht angehen, das es bei der komplett flüssig läuft, und bei mir mit einem mehr oder weniger gleichem System nicht


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Okay, dann Spiel ich mal Bioshock und DiRT2 den Singleplayer durch und kauf mir dann Mass Effect. Dass muss dann reichen bis ich mir Heavy Rain im Februar kauf. Im März kommt sowieso meine Special Edition von Final Fantasy 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Final Fantasy 13... soll ja angeblich nicht so toll sein. Zumindest laut den Japanern. Und es soll der angeblich letzte Teil sein, dabei hab ich nichtmals einen davon gespielt. ^^


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13... soll ja angeblich nicht so toll sein. Zumindest laut den Japanern. Und es soll der angeblich letzte Teil sein, dabei hab ich nichtmals einen davon gespielt. ^^



Ja das macht mir auch echt Angst. Bin jetzt seit über 10 Jahren FF Fan und habe seitdem jeden Teil mit großer Freude mehrmals durchgespielt und dabei fast immer die 100 Std voll gemacht. 
Aber ich bilde mir mein eigenes Urteil^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

FF-Fans sind doch allesamt Nerds!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich glaub, ich muss mir 2 neue Lüfter kaufen. Einer der Lüfter, die oben im Gehäuse sind, klackert die ganze Zeit so komisch, und der am Heck ist selbst bei 7V noch störend laut...


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Und du bist ein Otaku...^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Und zu diesem Entschluss kommst du weil... ? 

Als Otaku würd ich mich nicht selbst bezeichnen, ich weiss auch nicht worauf du das grad beziehst 

Erklärung biite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich als FF Fan ein Nerd bin, dann bist du, da du Augenscheinlich Japan magst und Naruto Fan bist ( Sharingan als Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), und noch dazu 2 Wortpaare in der Signatur auf japanisch hast, ein Otaku.
Kurz gesagt, ich hab es wie du übertrieben^^


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Dann wärst du auch ein Otaku. Renton und Eureka als Sigantur, und Eureka als Avatar :>

Und nein, ich bin eigentlich kein Naruto-"Fan". Ich find das Sharingan nur stylisch, besonders das neue, wovon ich aber kein Bild gefunden hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und nein, ich bin eigentlich kein Naruto-"Fan". Ich find das Sharingan nur stylisch, besonders das neue, wovon ich aber kein Bild gefunden hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinste das welches Itachi Sasuke "gegeben" hat? Davon könnte ich dir theoretisch einen Screenshot machen. Hab sämtliche Folgen aufm Rechner und mit VLC lassen die sich ja ganz leicht machen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Jab, dieses Blumending, am Ende von Folge 141 halt. Hab die Folge auch auf dem Rechner und könnt einen Screen davon machen, bin aber etwas Faul musst du wissen. Obwohl ich das gradmal eigentlich machen könnte


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Na dann...^^ Bin mal gespannt wie sich Sasuke gegen den "Lord Eight-Tails" schlägt, wie er sich selbst nennt xD


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss ja leider schon wie das ganze ausgeht. Ich les ja die Manga's :>


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Online Manga lesen habe ich keine Lust, hab lieber ein Buch in der Hand. Allerdings hab ich nicht die Kohle um mir die alle zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat, dann liest man die auch Online. Hab aber auch eine ganze Sammlung Manga's hier in Buchform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Egal wie ich das mache, das sieht bei mir irgendwie nur doof aus, das Avatar


----------



## Rethelion (10. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt mal die Zimmertemperatur bei mir gemessen und jetzt kommen mir meine  Temps doch nicht mehr so komisch vor.
26°C hat jetzt mein CPU wenn ich WoW spiele, und Zimmertemp ist 20°C.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Ja ne WaKü hat schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was muss man eigentlich so an Geld ausgeben wenn man CPU und Graka mit Wasser kühlen will? Und das ist beim ersten mal installieren irgendwie schwierig, oder kann man das getrost ohne Hilfe machen? Wollt sowas schon immer mal haben.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja ne WaKü hat schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wenn du die Komponenten gut kühlen willst und das ganze leise sein soll würde ich mindestens 300€ einplanen. Die Installation an sich ist eigentlich nicht schwierig, nur ziemlich aufwendig und man muss halt auf vieles achten. Ich hab das auch zum ersten Mal gemacht und war nach einem Tag fertig; wobei es eigentlich länger gedauert hat, bis ich die ganzen Luftbläschen draußen hatte.
Du musst auch bedenken, dass jeder Hardwarewechsel nur mit enormen Aufwand zu erledigen ist. CPU dürfte noch am einfachsten sein, aber denk mal an die Grafikkarte. Die musst du bei einem Austausch irgendwie aus dem Kreislauf bringen und da Kühler und Schläuche mit Wasser gefüllt sind, musst du fast das ganze System einmal ablassen um keine Sauerei zu veranstalten.
Ich hatte es mir doch nicht richtig überlegt und zum Schluss hin ist es mir zu aufwendig geworden, also hab ich sie wieder abgebaut. Übrigens gestern kurz vor 15Uhr angefangen und um 19Uhr konnte ich den Lukühler montieren^^


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Okay stimmt, dass ganze hat also auch seine Schattenseiten. Hab jetzt 4 Gehäusekühler plus CPU Kühler drin und bin mit den Temperaturen im Grunde auch zufrieden. Bin jetzt kein großer OCler, mach mir nur Gedanken das alles lange am leben bleibt. Und mit 27°C CPU im Ilde kann ich doch schon sehr zufrieden sein denke ich.

Hmm.., HWV hat gerade ne 5770 von MSI mit diesem "Eier"Design für 130&#8364; drin. Da komm ich glatt in Versuchung CF zu probieren. Wobei es derzeit auch eine tut.. . Vielleicht sobald Crysis 2 raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Januar 2010)

xD  hab bei youtube nen comment geschrieben das die geforce 9400 ne office karte ist und damit sogar langsamer als ne 8600, da meinte einer er hätte ne 9400 mit 2gb videospeicher und darum wär seine vieeeel besser, jap der Media Markt Bauernfänger nr 1 funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (10. Januar 2010)

Erm nochma wegen Letzter FF teil...was ist mit FF14?`das kommt auch bald rasu, ist zurzeit in Closed Beta (zumindets konnte man sich auf der Homepage anmelden) das zählt auch als FF teil ^^

EDIT: Volde, geil xD einfahc nur geil ^^


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Ja FF14 ist halt ein MMO und kein Offline Spiel. Drum schenke ich dem, wie FF11, keine Beachtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja, die großen Zahlen lassen alles besser erscheinen xD Musste meine Ma damals auch eintrichtern das ich ihr nen Rechner viel billiger und besser schrauben kann, als ein MM "Berater" ihr versucht hat zu erzählen. Ist echt eine Frechheit das die Unerfahrenheit so ausgebeutelt wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

was würdet ihr mir für Bildschirm empfehlen für 180€?


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. Januar 2010)

ich hab den
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...39&agid=367 
und ich kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was da los ist? DiRT2 erkennt meine Tastatur nicht mehr -.- Ich spiel zwar mit nem PS2 Controller, nur durchs Menü klicken müsst ich mich da schon noch...


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel

Das gute Stück hatte ich gehabt: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=2998


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Soa, Bioshock ist durchgedaddelt, mal wieder. Hab mir jetzt Mass Effect gekauft und bin gerade am saugen über Steam, 8% hab ich schon... . Bin echt gespannt wie es so ist, hab mir nur ein paar Trailer angesehen^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Moin


----------



## Niranda (10. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> was würdet ihr mir für Bildschirm empfehlen für 180€?



Am Ende des Monats werde ich mir dieses Prachstück kaufen:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll


----------



## pampam (10. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Fernseher?
Der ist die nächste Woche bei Media Markt für 999€ im Angebot und mein Vater woltle sich den kaufen. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie wichtig die Reaktionszeit bei so einem Fernseher ist, da ich gemerkt habe, dass das so gut wie nie dabei steht.

PS: Der Fernseher, den ihr mir empfohlen habt, macht sich bei mir im Zimmer ziemlich gut: *Bild*


----------



## Rethelion (10. Januar 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Fernseher?
> Der ist die nächste Woche bei Media Markt für 999€ im Angebot und mein Vater woltle sich den kaufen. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie wichtig die Reaktionszeit bei so einem Fernseher ist, da ich gemerkt habe, dass das so gut wie nie dabei steht.
> 
> PS: Der Fernseher, den ihr mir empfohlen habt, macht sich bei mir im Zimmer ziemlich gut: *Bild*



Ich bin von den LED-TVs nicht so überzeugt. Das sind auch nur LCDs mit anderer Beleuchtung; wie es Panasonic so schön sagt, das gleiche in Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2010)

_Naja..zum spielen ist er überhaupt nicht geeignet..ziemlich hoher Inputlag..

Dann sind die Lautsprecher auch nicht so das wahre , ist ja extrem Flach das Teil..also lieber ne kleine Anlage mit dran bzw. vorher schauen ob einem die Lautsprecher reichen..

Wirklich gut soll er eh nicht sein - obwohl das wohl auch wieder subjektiv ist. Bemängelt wird oft das schlechte Bild bei dunklen Szenen da sich die Ecken aufhellen und somit eher grau als Schwarz sind.. (da bei dem TV die LED´s ja "nur" in den Ecken zu finden sind..)_


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich zum Spielen vorrausgesetzt an einem Fernseher, LCD, Plasma, LED?


----------



## pampam (10. Januar 2010)

Also gute Boxen sind vorhanden, die integrierten Lautsprecher werden also höchstens für Nachrichten oder ähnliches benutzt.
Zum Spielen wird der auch nicht gebraucht. In erster Linie fürs normale Fernsehen und DVD's und vielleicht etwas später mal für Blu Rays.
Da unsere Röhre langsam aufgibt, muss halt in nächster Zeit ein neuer TV her.


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2010)

_Eigentlich ist nur der Inputlag wichtig - der Rest ist so gesehen Geschmackssache..

/Edit : @pampam : Hier mal ein nicht so guter Test (areadvd ist nicht so für unparteiische Tests bekannt..)

Einfach mal im Hifi-Forum nach dem Thread vom B6000 schauen.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Pc erkennt das Iphone nicht, normaler Weise erkennt es als Fotoapparat, und Itunes erkennt es auch nicht. -_- ^^

Kann mir einer helfen? hab schon das Internet durch sucht und nicht echt was gefunden was mir weiter hilft.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Hängts an nem HUB? Hast du vll. versehentlich den Apple Mobile Device Helper gekillt?
Ansonsten könntest du es (wenn du in iTunes ein aktuelles Backup davon hast) über den Recovery/DFU-Mode wiederherstellen lassen...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

oder einfach mal neu einschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ein Mist, ich war im Luxx an nem günstigen A05 dran, echt super in Schuss. Tja, komm ich wohl um nen Neukauf nicht herum.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Hm ja, warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht ^^
Hat eigentlich zufällig einer von euch Ahnung von Chemie? Geht um Nomenklatur von Alkanen...


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm ja, warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht ^^
> Hat eigentlich zufällig einer von euch Ahnung von Chemie? Geht um Nomenklatur von Alkanen...



Nach der 11. sofort abgewählt und nie wieder in Betracht gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

Super.... der Pc hat das Iphone erkannt. dafür ging meine maus und Tastatur nicht mehr! 

ich gebe es auf hab keine nerven für so scheiss. 

hab nun Itunes auf meinem Alten Pc. und mach es halt immer dort so oft benutze ich Itunes auch nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß schon, warum mein nächstes(und erstes) Smartphone wohl das google-Phone Nexus One werden wird... ;D


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt nicht, Sam_Fischer sein Problem um das iPhone ein Minuspunkt zugeben beim Kauf.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nach der 11. sofort abgewählt und nie wieder in Betracht gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein guter Plan...

Sam, du hast nicht zufällig LibUSB drauf weil du jailbreaken wolltest? Das sind ziemliche typische Symptome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst jetzt nicht, Sam_Fischer sein Problem um das iPhone ein Minuspunkt zugeben beim Kauf.


Ich lasse mich nur ungern zu irgendwelchen Programmen wie iTunes zwingen. Dass das Zeugs obendrein dann auch noch Probleme macht steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst gern versuchen dein Apfelzeugs zu verteidigen. Ich bleib bei Weintrauben die schmecken eh besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

NEIN. nein hab ich nicht. Ich wollte nur neues Album drauf hauen und hab Itunes Installiert auf dem Neuen Pc. und dann hatte ich den Salat. sitze gerade am alten und dort geht es ohne Probleme. 

mir auch egal.... ich benutz Itunes nur um Album drauf zu tun das kann ich auch gut und gerne kurz am alten Pc. 

(meine Schwester hat auch kein Problem da mit)

EDIT: Und ich bestelle mir nachher den http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/produ...&sku=324818 :O


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nur ungern zu irgendwelchen Programmen wie iTunes zwingen. Dass das Zeugs obendrein dann auch noch Probleme macht steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte nur damit sagen, das jedes Problem mal Ärger macht. Nur wie man sieht, hat das in den meisten Fällen nicht mitsich selber zu tun das Programm, sondern kann auch gerne mal öfters am Rechner liegen oder was anderem. Nur um die Schuld _nicht_ Apple zuzuschieben, das iTunes nicht funktoniert und alles Sche... ist von denen.

Und das Weintrauben besser schmecken, das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Klang nur schon wieder so als würdest du um jeden Preis die heilige Mac-Welt verteidigen wollen. Das ist auch alles. Mir ist relativ wurscht ob das Ding Probleme macht. Dass es das eigentlich nicht sollte wenn man Apples Ansprüche betrachtet ist ne andere Sache. iTunes ist dennoch n Grund für mich, wenn ich denn die (finanzielle) Wahl hätte, mir kein iPhone zuzulegen. Ich lasse mich einfach ungern zu Programmen zwingen, wo es ein einfaches rüberkopieren auch tun würde. Dass Apple seine eigenen Programme mitsamt Shop mitvermarkten möchte ist mehr als nachvollziehbar. Ich allerdings mag iTunes einfach nicht. Weder sagt mir das Design zu, noch der grundlegende Aufbau. Ich ziehe WinAmp und den aktuellen Windows Mediaplayer vor. Die brauch ich auch nicht, um Musik irgendwohin zu kopieren.
Ich mag iTunes selbst einfach nicht, weshalb ich mich ungern dazu zwingen lassen würde.
Dass das Nexus One jetzt ne so gute Figur(abgesehen vom fehlenden Multitouch) macht hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Bisher hat es mich recht überzeugt. Aber bis ich mich letztendlich für ein Smartphone entscheide werden noch Monate vergehen, weils am Ende eh n Geburtstagsgeschenk an mich selbst wird und ich erst Ende Mai denselbigen feiern werde. Vllt. ändert sich da in der Zwischenzeit noch ne Menge, gibt mehr als genug Anbieter und Hersteller da draußen.
Nur bei einem bin ich mir sicher: n iPhone wirds nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

Von der Apple-Strategie bzgl. iTunes-Pflicht halte ich auch garnichts.

Ganz ehrlich: Hätte ich mich vor dem Kauf besser informiert und gewusst, dass ich an diesen Rotz gebunden bin hätte ich mir niemals einen iPod gekauft. Warum kann man das Zeug nicht einfach via Drag&Drop rüberziehen? Dazu wird noch alles verschlüsselt und man bekommts nichtmehr runter. Nächtes Problem: Ich hab meine Musik auf mehrere PCs verteilt. Tja, kann leider immer nur einer Bibliothek synchronisiert werden. Ist doch Bullshit!
Bin momentan auch am überlegen das Ding zu verkaufen, da ich den iPod (Classic, 80GB schwarz) nichtmehr benutze. Musik hör ich selten, höchstens wenn ich mit dem Zug fahr. Und dann hab ich mein Handy bei dem 8GB Speicher mehr als genügen und ich muss ein Gerät weniger mitschleppen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Wäre es nur die iTunes-Pflicht, dann würde ich mich nichtmal groß an den iPod's und sowas stören. Vielleicht hätte ich dann sogar selbst einen. Das was mich aber wirklich stört, ist mir erst letztens aufgefallen. Es gibt eine Menge Player die die Musik in besserer Qualität wiedergeben, alles geht per Drag&Drop, unterstützung für mehr Codecs, und das wichtigste... sie kosten nicht annähernd soviel wie die iPod's. Was mich auch stört, um wirklich "Kontrolle" über den iPod zu haben, MUSS man ich ja schon mehr oder weniger jailbreaken. Zumindest die meisten. Bei dem iPod von meinem Vater (irgend so ein 2GB iPod) funktioniert sogar noch alles mit Drag&Drop. 

Aber was ich mich auch grade frage: Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit Smartphones? Sind das nicht nur Business-Handy's?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sind das nicht nur Business-Handy's?


Früher ja, heute ist es für jeder mann.


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

Ähm.. ich stell mich wohl gerade äusserst dumm an, aber wie kann ich bei Mass Effect meinen Nachnamen ändern? Sobald ich nach dem Vornamen auf Enter drücke gehts zum nächsten Bildschirm...


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Die Zeiten sind halt echt vorbei. Ich find einfach große Bildschirme die mit Touchscreen bedient werden unglaublich praktisch. Außerdem haben die Dinger halt echt alles was man braucht. Den mp3-Player spar ich mir mit meinem aktuellen Handy (W760i) ja auch schon. Mir gehts vor allem um die Tatsache jederzeit jedes Medium genießen zu können und das ganze bequem im Taschenformat. Früher waren Smartphones fette Teile mit ausklappbarer QWERTZ-Tastatur wobei die Tasten so klein waren, dass du nen langen Nagel am kleinen Finger brauchtest... 
Das ist Gott sei Dank vorbei.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Achso, mir ist grade meine eigene Blödheit aufgefallen. Das 5800XM ist ja auch ein Smartphone. Wollte ich auch selbst haben. Dachte grade halt wirklich nur an die Handy's mit Tastaturen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

Heute zu tag ist das Handy auch kein Handy mehr sonder Mini Pc. Z.b HTC HD2 CPU: 1 GHZ  512 MB RAM


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Januar 2010)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Crysis bei mir immer abschmiert wenn ich meine Grafikeinstellungen hochschraub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele auf 1280x1024 und Settings auf Hoch. Läuft alles flüssig aber nach ner Minute stürzt das Spiel ab.
Habe dann testweise auf sehr niedrig gespielt und es läuft. Danach alles auf sehr Hoch - sofort Absturz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist nicht schön!

GPU ist eine 4850. Denkt ihr die schafft das nicht?


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2010)

Den Nachname kannst du nicht ändern, schon allein weil dich in den Videosequenzen alle mit Sheppard anreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

eben desshalb hab ich auch ein XpressMusik 5800. Nicht wegen dem Musikzeug, aber für ~230&#8364; hast du alles was du brauchst. WLAN, mobiles Internet, ja sogar ein Navi ist eingebaut. Nicht so gut wie ein seperates oder gar fest installiertes, aber ans Ziel hat es mich bisher jedes Mal gebracht.

Und mal ehrlich: So ein Touchscreen ist einfach ne schicke Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shefanix, ich weiß nicht ob man meinen Classic auch jailbreaken kann. Drag&Drop wäre aber ne feine Sache. Muss mich mal schlau machen.

edit: Vaishyana, wird die Karte zu warm?


----------



## Mondryx (10. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Den Nachname kannst du nicht ändern, schon allein weil dich in den Videosequenzen alle mit Sheppard anreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay... . Und wie strange das ich über die BIOEngine die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 stellen muss.. .


----------



## Xerivor (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse iTunes das kackt bei mir immer beim kopieren von Musik ab das nervt total... und ich hab keine Lust mir nur für den iPod noch für nen PCI anschluss ne externen Usb karte gedöns zu kaufen weil es anscheinend damit wieder geht... sowas nervt finde ich..


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn man wirklich sich gerne in iPod zulegen möchte, aber nicht iTunes nutzen will, kann natürlich mit haufen Anweisungen und Tricks in Google das ändern.

Wie hier: Klick!

Aber wenn man manche Dinge nicht mag sucht man sich natürlich immer ein großen Negativ-Punkt raus und baut darauf auf. Nur das man sowas beheben kann, wird nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

naja, ich finds einfach schwach. Da kauf ich mir einen wirklich schweineteuren MP3-Player, und dann ist die Bedienung so ein Krampf, dass mich jeder Käufer von einem 20€-Player auslacht. Und der muss nicht per google suchen, sondern schiebt sein Zeug bequem per Drag&Drop drauf.

Soramac das Tool aus deinem Link scheint vielversprechend. Dennoch kann ich es nicht einfach nur draufziehen, sondern muss wieder so nen Blödsinn ausführen. Trotzdem immer noch besser als iTunes.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Januar 2010)

GPU geht von 45° auf 60° hoch. Auslastung liegt dabei auf 100%. CPU geht auf 56°. (geht sie aber bei jedem Spiel)


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

passt eigentlich...komisch...


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich sich gerne in iPod zulegen möchte, aber nicht iTunes nutzen will, kann natürlich mit haufen Anweisungen und Tricks in Google das ändern.
> 
> Wie hier: Klick!
> 
> Aber wenn man manche Dinge nicht mag sucht man sich natürlich immer ein großen Negativ-Punkt raus und baut darauf auf. Nur das man sowas beheben kann, wird nicht erwähnt.


Ich wills auch gar nicht beheben, weil ich erwarte dass es zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit funktioniert. Ne Sache die ich bei dem Preis durch aus kann. Ich hab keine Lust ewig rumzugooglen und rumzufuhrwerken bis der Scheiß endlich läuft. Ich will das Ding da rein stecken und dann hats zu laufen. Nix anderes.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2010)

Mal so ne Frage, kennt einer von euch ein anständiges, unbedingt unschlagbar billiges, Mainboard auf dem ein Intel Core 2 Quad Prozessor passt?


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

sowas gibts eigentlich nicht. Gerade im Billigbereich ist der Übergang von "noch erträglich" zu "absolutem Ramsch" oft nicht gleich ersichtlich.


Ganz ordentlich und auch günstig (ca. 60€) ist ein XFX 750i. Chipsatz wird zwar recht warm und der Lieferumfang ist minimalistisch, aber das Board an sich taugt. Hab ich selbst schon für nen Kollegen verbaut, nur mit ver Verfügbarkeit schauts schlecht aus:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a467537.html

Ansonsten halt die Frage: Für was brauchst du es, welche Features sind dir wichtig und wie abgespeckt kann der Chipsatz sein? Muss es ein P34/P45 sein oder reicht auch ein P43 oder gar ein Via?


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Januar 2010)

Kann ich Crysis halt nur auf mittleren Details spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich aber mal erwähnen möchte, mein Spiel Medal of Honor funktioniert wieder. Vor ner Woche hatte ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Das Programm funktioniert nicht mehr..." 

Habs vorhin mal testweise nur angeklickt aus Langeweile und es lief. Werde aus dem ganzen Kram einfach nicht schlau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> sowas gibts eigentlich nicht. Gerade im Billigbereich ist der Übergang von "noch erträglich" zu "absolutem Ramsch" oft nicht gleich ersichtlich.
> 
> 
> Ganz ordentlich und auch günstig (ca. 60&#8364 ist ein XFX 750i. Chipsatz wird zwar recht warm und der Lieferumfang ist minimalistisch, aber das Board an sich taugt. Hab ich selbst schon für nen Kollegen verbaut, nur mit ver Verfügbarkeit schauts schlecht aus:
> ...




Bahnhof?
Also ich sollte meine GT220 (sprich PCIe), meine WLAN-Karte und halt meinen Quadcore darauf verbauen können sowie die 3 RAM Riegel... und es sollte funktionieren, erträglich funktionieren, dass ich z.B. STO definitiv spielen kann oder auch andere Games wie Asassin's Creed... zurzeit habe ich nur ein kaputtes MS-7358 drin...

Edit: Ich hab zwar hier noch allerlei anschlüsse vorne (Kartenlesedingsis, USB, Sound) aber ich glaube dies sind extra Komponenten die nicht direkt mit dem Mainboard zusammenhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

maximales Budget? Bitte nicht sagen so wenig wie möglich, sodern ne konkrete, realistische Summe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2010)

100&#8364;? Denke ich... glaube ich... ich weiß nicht, ich muss erstmal gucken wann es wie mit den Studiengebühren läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je nachdem wann sie genau fällig sind habe ich entweder bis Sommer garnichts oder 100-150&#8364;...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

na, das ist doch ne Ansage! Dafür bekommt man schon was richtig ordentliches!

Für 100&#8364; gibts schon ein DFI Lanparty DK T2RS Plus. Zwar nur durchschnittliche Ausstattung, dafür _DAS_ OC-Board schlechthin für Sockel775, egal ob Dual- oder Quadcore. Mit nem Dualcore ist ein FSB jenseits der 700MHz möglich, mit nem Quad ca. 530MHz.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a374607.html

Das Board hab ich selbst auch hier, für OC einfach nur der Hammer. Allerdings muss man als OC-Neuling aufpassen, da das Bios extrem umfangreich ist. Trotzdem: Richtig geiles Brett mit dem höchsten OC-Potentiel überhaupt. Wenn du weit übertakten willst, vor allem mit nem Quad in Richtung 4,5GHz, kommst du an dem Board eigentlich nicht vorbei. Außerdem geniale Optik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du ohne oder nur mit geringem OC auskommst würde ich ein Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR kaufen. Günstig, und dennoch solide Qualität und Umfang.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447538.html

Das wären jetzt meine Empfehlungen. Für richtig extremes und spaßiges OC definitv das DFI Lanparty. Da hast du auch eine riesige Community, bedingt durch das super P/L-Verhältnisse und div. OC-Weltrekorde, die dich tatkräftig mit Tips unterstützen kann.
Das Gigabyte ist eher das gehobene Durchschnittsboard. Bietet nichts besonderes, leistet sich dafür aber auch nirgends (außer in der Optik) Schnitzer.

Das PCB des DFI wirkt in Natura übrigens lange nicht so braun wie auf den Fotos, sondern sieht sehr schwarz aus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

So hab gerade den Dell Monitor bestellt >_>


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2010)

Oh Super, vielen dank!
Ich denke es wird das Gigabyte werden, die Optik interessiert mich eh eher periphär (seh ich eh nicht^^) und mit OC hab ich es auch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

dann ist das Gigabyte zu empfehlen.

Das DFI ohne OC zu betreiben wäre ne Schande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Hier geht nicht zufällig jemand auf ein Technisches Gymnasium oder? :>


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Sohn, warum? Aktuell 12. Klasse.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Weil ich da grade nicht durchblicke. Muss man während man auf der Schule ist ein 1-Jähriges Praktikum machen, muss man es davor machen, oder muss man es erst danach machen? Jeder sagt mir hier grade was anderes. Muss mich da nämlich nächsten Monat bewerben :>


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

also bei uns muss man garkein Praktikum machen. Er ist nach der 10. Klasse von nem normalen Gymnasium aufs technische gewechselt, danach ganz normal Wehrdientst oder Zivi und dann Stuidium. 

Allerdings machen sie dort während der kompletten 12. Klasse ein technisches Projekt mit irgendwelchen IC-Bausteinen, keine Ahnung. Die programmieren und löten da ne ganze Menge, ist aber alles Schulintern. Von nem 1-Jährigen Praktikum wurde nie was erwähnt. 

In der 11. Klasse gabs das einwöchige Bogy, also auch ein Praktikum, aber das gibts auf jedem Gymnasium (bei uns zumindest).


edit: Ruf doch einfach mal aufm Sekretariat an und frag nach.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Ansonsten hat die Schule doch sicherlich ne Internetseite. Dort steht in der Regel eigentlich alles wissenswerte zusammengefasst. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, schau doch mal ob du auf der Seite des Kultusministeriums deines Bundeslandes Informationen zu technischen Gymnasien bzw. dem Ablauf der Schuljahre findest.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich werd nach der 10. Klasse von der Realschule wechseln. Und die Internetseite von unserer Schule hier verwirrt mich auch ein bisschen.

Praktika hatte ich auch schon 2 in der 9. Klasse. Ich glaub, ich werd da wirklich mal anrufen müssen, wenn ich denn mal die Telefonnummer finde


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

also ein Praktikum über ein ganzes Jahr halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Allerhöchstens einen Monat, sonst ists ja eher ne kleine Ausbildung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

1 Jahr halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Typisch wären eher 1 oder 2 kleinere Praktika über ~2 Wochen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

"Nach einem mindestens einjährigen Praktikum nach den Vorschriften der Klasse 11 der Fachoberschule, oder eine Berufsausbildung kann dann die Fachhochschulreife bescheinigt werden." Steht auf der Homepage, darum frage ich.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

na du willst doch auf nem TG keine Fachhochschulreife sondern die allgemeine Hochschulreife, also Abi. Fachabi hat man auf unserem TG nach der 12. Klasse, d.h. man könnte theoretisch nach der 12. Klasse schon studieren, aber eben nur technische Studiengänge.


Du verstehst das ein bischen falsch, da gehts darum, dass man von einer Berufsschule (normal mittlere Reife) zu einem Fachhochschulabschluss "upgradet". Also man kommt von einer Art Realschule und darf trotzdem studieren. Das trifft aber nicht für technische Gymnasien zu, das ist ein anderes paar Schuh, außer ich bin jetzt ganz falsch dran.


edit: Im K&M-Katalog steht schon arger Mist drin. Die wollen doch tatsächlich ein BeQuiet PurePower für 1,99&#8364; verkaufen, daneben ein Bildchen einer Tube "PCClean". Das Ding hat soo viele Fehler, dass es wirklich nichtmehr feierlich ist.


----------



## Niranda (10. Januar 2010)

In der Realschule muss man mindestens 1 zweiwöchiges Praktikum erfolgreich absolviert haben, um überhaupt den Realschulabschluss zu bekommen... oder auch Mittlere Reife genannt.
Dann kannste damit eig. ganz entspannt zum Gymi spazieren...

Und je nachdem wie das geregelt ist, sind das 2 oder 3 Jahre - wechselt ja ständig.

Fachabi kann man auch machen, wären aktuell 3 Jahre (oder?). Ist wesentlich einfacher und man hat die gleichen Chancen/vorraussetzungen für weitere Lehrgänge.. sprich studium.

Edit:
Ist jemand von euch im Photoshop-umgang sehr gut?^^
Oder anderes Programm... Designerlougespacken ignorieren mich -.-"


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

sofern die Aufnahmebedingungen erfüllt werden.

Bei uns darf man, wenn man von der Realschule kommt, in den Hauptfächern höchstens eine 3,0 im Schnitt haben und nirgends schlechter als 4,0 sein (in den Hauptfächern), wenn man vom Gymnasium kommt reicht eine Versetzung in Klasse 11.


edit: Photoshoparbeiten? Immer her damit! Hab nur die nächsten Tage kaum Zeit.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Hier steht das mit den Abschlüssen: http://www.bbs-os-brinkstr.de/cms/414.html

Was ist den jetzt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden? Fachabi ist dann speziell für Informatik, und Allgemein Hochschulreife wäre dann für was?

Praktika hab ich ja 2 Stück fertig, mit je 2 Wochen.

Schule, also am Fachgymnasium soll 3 Jahre gehen. Ich blick da auch grade garnicht mehr durch, ihr habt mich nochmehr verwirrt :>

Edit: Das mit dem Notenschnitt ist hier genauso, stellt aber kein Problem dar.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn du Fachabi an nem TG machst, kannst du nur Studiengänge in diese Richtung studieren. Geht auch mit BTGs oder WGs und was es sonst noch alles gibt. Bleibst du aber 3 Jahre aufm TG kannst du alles studieren und hast ein stinknormales Abitur.

Wenn du von der Realschule kommst und die Noten stimmen dann wirst normal auch genommen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich will ja eigentlich eh nur etwas im Bereich der Informatik machen. Um genau zu sein irgendwas hier von:


 IT-Systemelektroniker/in

 Fachinformatiker/in
    o
     Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung
    o
     Fachrichtung Systemintegration

Am liebsten eines von den letzten beiden. Und dafür reicht dann doch Fachabi oder?


----------



## Falathrim (10. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich:
Es klingt zwar blöd, aber egal für welches Studium, normales Abi ist besser. Ich kenn einige Leute, die vom Gymnasium aufs Fachgymnasium gegangen sind und es bitter bereut haben. Und Schulinformatik kann man eh knicken.

Aber jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (10. Januar 2010)

Das normale Abi ist auch nicht wirklich viel schwerer und dauert auch nur 3 Jahre. Also würde ich wenn man die Wahl hat auf jeden Fall das normale machen


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wahren nVidias Fans bei Steam registrierten Spielern.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Hmm, also ich dachte das der Informatik Unterricht den man dann auf so einer Schule hat schon gut wäre. Im Moment hab ich kein Informatik, weil die Lehrer hier halt von nichts eine Ahnung haben. 

Also lieber auf ein stinknormales Gymnasium gehen, und dann Studium oder was? 

Fala, du hast mich noch mehr verwirrt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Schulinformatik ist IMMER nur ne Grundlagensache. Dort lernst du einfachste Dinge. Quasi 8 Wochen HTML, 5 Wochen PHP rumkratzen. Wenn es an dem technischen Gymnasium spezielle Informatik Profile gibt wirst du dort sicherlich tiefergehend unterrichtet werden. Wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist, dass du in diese Richtung gehen willst dann mach das. Aber wenns im Endeffekt, wie bei so vielen technischen Gymnasien, darauf hinausläuft dass du statt ner zusätzlichen Sprache oder sonstigen Geisteswissenschaften ne Stunde Physik und ne Stunde Chemie in der Woche mehr hast würd ich an ein stinknormales Gymnasium gehen und ein reguläres Abitur ablegen. Dann stehen dir nämlich alle Wege offen und du ärgerst dich nicht, falls du doch was anderes machen willst. Manchmal stellt man sich vieles anders vor, als es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich dachte das der Informatik Unterricht den man dann auf so einer Schule hat schon gut wäre. Im Moment hab ich kein Informatik, weil die Lehrer hier halt von nichts eine Ahnung haben.
> 
> Also lieber auf ein stinknormales Gymnasium gehen, und dann Studium oder was?
> 
> ...



Du brauchst doch für den Fachinformatiker kein Abi, da reicht ein Quali auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich sehe nix.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch für den Fachinformatiker kein Abi, da reicht ein Quali auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


True. Wobei ich da erwidere: Abitur erhöht die Chance einen solchen Ausbildungsplatz auch zu bekommen enorm und nebenbei kann man im Falle eines Scheiterns immer noch zur Uni gehen und ein Studium beginnen. Ich finde Abitur lohnt sich seit einigen Jahren umso mehr und die Bedeutung eines (guten) Abiturs wird in den nächsten Jahren auch weiterhin sehr hoch sein.


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

63,46% der Spieler nutzen nVidia Grafikkarten und 28.97% nur ATI, trotz das ATI bereits neue Grafikkarten mit mehr Leistung und DirectX11 rausgebracht hat

und Intel steht hier auch deutlich vorne.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch für den Fachinformatiker kein Abi, da reicht ein Quali auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hätte mir der Typ vom Arbeitsamt ja Mist erzählt. Der meinte Abi ist Mindestvorraussetzung für einen Fachinformatiker. ^^

Werd mich jetzt aber nochmal genauer informieren, und schauen ob ich dann nicht vielleicht nur auf ein normales Gymnasium gehe. Hab ja noch ~3 Wochen Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Januar 2010)

Mach *UNBEDINGT* ein normales abi... hast 1. ein jahr länger freizeit^^ und du hast späterdie möglichkeit alles zu studieren, auch wenn du schon iwas IT-mäßiges hattest... vllt springst ja ab und studierst dann Wirtschaftspolitik XDDD

Wegen Photoshop:
Hab mir überlegt nen kleinen Wettbewerb mit gewinnspiel zu machen.... kennt sich da jmd in den rechten aus? bin schon am googlen...
Letzteres würde ich den Gewinn als Spende zählen - das funzt immer xD


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Arbeitsamt, der Name sagts schon =)


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 63,46% der Spieler nutzen nVidia Grafikkarten und 28.97% nur ATI, trotz das ATI bereits neue Grafikkarten mit mehr Leistung und DirectX11 rausgebracht hat
> 
> und Intel steht hier auch deutlich vorne.


Dass AMD der Underdog ist, ist doch nichts neues. Erstrecht nicht wenn man das CPU-Segment mit Intel als Gegner sieht.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Wieso hab ich dann 1 Jahr länger Freizeit, Nira?


----------



## Rethelion (10. Januar 2010)

Klar hast du mit Abi bessere Chancen an einen Ausbildungsplatz zu kommen, aber Voraussetzung ist es nicht. Damals als ich das Praktikum bei meiner jetztigen Firma gemacht habe, wurde mir auch gesagt, dass der Quali reicht solange man sich nicht dumm anstellt und etwas Fachwissen hat.
Ich glaub aber auch, dass ich grad wegen dem Praktikum die Stelle bekommen hab, meine Noten waren nämlich unterdurschnittlich gut^^

Achja, wenn ich mir schaue wie sich die Gymnasiasten aus meiner damaligen Schule in Sachen Technik auskannten, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass Abiturienten Fachinformatiker werden^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2010)

_Hat jemand von euch AoE 3?_


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Achja, wenn ich mir schaue wie sich die Gymnasiasten aus meiner damaligen Schule in Sachen Technik auskannten, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass Abiturienten Fachinformatiker werden^^



Bei mir wird das schon klappen, ist ja nicht so das ich keine Ahnung von Technik habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ paini: Ja, aber nicht installiert. Wieso?


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2010)

_Ach..ich spiel das mit nem Freund derzeit über Hamachi..ganz witzig^^_


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das nie so wirklich zum Laufen bekommen. Ist ständig abgestürzt das Spiel, oder hat geruckelt wie die Hölle. Jetzt liegt es hier irgendwo rum und verstaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2010)

_Okay..auch nicht schlecht :]

Wir spielen halt entweder gegeneinander oder 2vs2vs2 gegen 4 Computer..ist witzig :X

_


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2010)

Ich würd auch gerne mal ausprobieren. Ich konnte ja nichtmal ein Spiel zu Ende bringen. Wenn ich nächste Woche mein System aufsetze, werde ich erstmal alle möglichen Spiele auf einem frischen OS testen. Vielleicht klappen dann ja einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2010)

_Mach das :-)_


----------



## Falathrim (11. Januar 2010)

Worum es bei nem Informatikstudium geht ist auch nicht, dass man als Kind Radios zusammengebaut hat, sondern darum, ein tiefergehendes Verständnis für z.B. physikalische Vorgänge etc (kA von Informatik bzw. was gefordert wird) sowie natürlich Mathematik. Und Mathematik, das ist klar, wird auf einem normalen Gymnasium definitiv tiefergehend unterrichtet ;D


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn es um Studium selbst geht sollte man sich lieber kundig machen. Auch im Rahmen eines Informatikstudiums gibt es Unterschiede, die oftmals von Bundesland zu Bundesland und teilweise gar Hochschule zu Hochschule differieren. Die Mathematik ist aber in jedem Fall ein Grundbaustein des Ganzen. Wer die grundlegende Mathematik schwer versteht wird das ganze noch schwerer in Form von Programmcode anwenden können. Das war auch dann mein KO-Punkt für ein solches Studium, weil relativ früh klar war dass Mathematik mein grottigstes Fach war.
Die Mathematik wird natürlich ausgiebigst im Abitur behandelt, wieviel davon am Ende effektiv fürs Studium brauchbar ist steht auf nem ganz anderen Papier. Die ersten Wochen, Monate oder gar das erste Semester in Mathe dient einem Zweck: Alle Studenten auf den gleichen Wissensstand zu bringen bevor es ans "echte" Studium geht. Vieles was man in der Schule lernt ist auch für andere Sachen zu gebrauchen und weniger im Interesse der Informatik.
Im Endeffekt ist Abitur immer die Vorbereitung auf Studium und Ausbildung. Demzufolge ist natürlich auch der Stoff daraufhin zugeschnitten eine möglichst große Bandbreite von Themen abzudecken, um für so viele Richtungen wie möglich nützlich zu sein. Die Universitäten und Hochschulen konkretisieren das Ganze dann und schneiden die Mathematik bzw. deren Stoff auf ihre Einsatzgebiete zu.
Die physikalischen Vorgänge bspw. innerhalb von Chips werden im grundlegenden Informatikstudium eher weniger behandelt. Das ist dann schon wieder Aufgabe weiterführender, spezialisierender Studiengänge. Das Informatikstudium, dass du an nahezu jeder Uni findest wird genauso Grundlagen schaffen. Wer sich spezialisieren will wird später sowieso seinen Master oder Diplom in einem weiterführenden Studiengang machen müssen. Je nachdem ob es einen in den Software- oder Hardwareentwicklungsbereich verschlägt.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Januar 2010)

Informatik ist für mich ebenfalls aufgrund des vorausgesetzten Matheverständnisses nicht in der Auswahl.

Bin da mehr der Typ mit 
-Psychologie
-Pädagogik
-o.ä.

in der engeren Auswahl ;D


----------



## Niranda (11. Januar 2010)

informatik und mathe? ich seh da eig keine zusammenhänge XD


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Jeder sagt immer Mathe ist wichtig blabla ^^

Naja ich bin Stolz drauf das ich nichma meine Mittlere Reife habe und nen scheiss abschluss (ja null bock phase) aber trotzdem mehr Geld hab als nen Hartz4 empfänger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Jemand eine Ahnung was der Versand von England zu uns kosten kann?


----------



## Desdinova (11. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung was der Versand von England zu uns kosten kann?



Als ich im November meine Xbox360 bei amazon.uk bestellt hab, waren 3,99€ Versandkosten fällig. In EU-Länder haben die einen Einheitspreis glaub ich.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Als ich im November meine Xbox360 bei amazon.uk bestellt hab, waren 3,99€ Versandkosten fällig. In EU-Länder haben die einen Einheitspreis glaub ich.



Das wäre ja klasse...wobei Amazon ja immer so günstig ist und die Läden bei denen ich geschaut habe sind inlands schon teurer^^

EDIT: Grad meine erste Antwort bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jemand was aus diesem Laden braucht soll er mir bescheid geben: http://www.ksn-online.co.uk/



> Dear Maximilian,
> 
> Yes we do ship to Germany. We can offer cheaper Royal Mail post if order is
> under 2KG or if over we can offer TNT Express Courier service shipping too.
> ...


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bestell hier normalerweise Elektronik-Kram bei www.ebuyer.co.uk - hab mal z.B. CPUs geschaut und die sind da noch etwas guenstiger als bei Deinem Shop.


----------



## Niranda (11. Januar 2010)

Google ist doch )!($Z!)/("%&()!"%/"§)(!&"% ...

Wenn wir jetzt von der Firma aus Googlen, verlangt Google ein Captcha XDDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich bestell hier normalerweise Elektronik-Kram bei www.ebuyer.co.uk - hab mal z.B. CPUs geschaut und die sind da noch etwas guenstiger als bei Deinem Shop.



Problem ist nur, dass dein Laden keine ISGC-Fans hat: http://www.ksn-online.co.uk/product_info.p...roducts_id=7600

Bitte sagt mir jetzt nicht, dass es das nicht wert ist und ich mir für den Preis auch Noisblocker kaufen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Informatik ist für mich ebenfalls aufgrund des vorausgesetzten Matheverständnisses nicht in der Auswahl.
> 
> Bin da mehr der Typ mit
> -Psychologie
> ...


Bin auch mehr der Geisteswissenschaftenmensch. Eher so Politik und mediales Zeugs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Rethelion Ähm, der Kurs steht bei ~1,05. Also Pfund zu Euro. Kannste dir ja ausrechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass dein Laden keine ISGC-Fans hat: http://www.ksn-online.co.uk/product_info.p...roducts_id=7600


Na gut - das Angebot bei eBuyer ist nicht so umfangreich aber dafuer ist das, was es gibt, auch recht guenstig.



Kyragan schrieb:


> @Rethelion Ähm, der Kurs steht bei ~1,05. Also Pfund zu Euro. Kannste dir ja ausrechnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz so schlecht ist er nicht: £1 = 1,11€ *traeumt von 1,50er-Zeiten*


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Rethelion Ähm, der Kurs steht bei ~1,05. Also Pfund zu Euro. Kannste dir ja ausrechnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vom Umrechnungskurs steht es momentan gut für uns, aber wenn ich Versand noch dazu rechne werde ich sicher 15€ pro Lüfter zahlen. Da bekomm ich dann auch einen Multiframe^^
Aber erstmal abwarten was es wirklich kostet...


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Informatik ist für mich ebenfalls aufgrund des vorausgesetzten Matheverständnisses nicht in der Auswahl.
> 
> Bin da mehr der Typ mit
> -Psychologie
> ...



Wie gut das meine absoluten Topfächer eher in die Richtung Mathe, Englisch, Physik, Chemie und Sport ( ;D ) gehen.


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2010)

Sport? Damit entfaellt alles was mit Informatik zu tun hat bei der Berufswahl automatisch. Nerds don't do sports! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ernsthaft - man muss halt wissen was man machen will und dann muessen die eigenen Faehigkeiten freilich auch zu diesem Berufswunsch passen. Das Grundstudium meines Studiums war vor allem Mathe/Physik/E-Technik-Grundlagen - bis zum Umfallen und dann noch weiter. Die ganzen spannenden Sachen kamen dann erst, als man sich bis zum Hauptstudium durchgerackert hatte und eine Vertiefungsrichtung (bei mir Informationstechnik bzw. Technische Informatik) auswaehlen konnte.

PS: Das groesste Jammern gab es bei uns, weil wir auch so Zeug wie BWL/Marketing/Englisch beim Studium mitmachen mussten - und es durchaus Leute gab die bei allen technischen Faechern ein Ass waren, aber hierbei fast rausgeflogen waeren...


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sport? Damit entfaellt alles was mit Informatik zu tun hat bei der Berufswahl automatisch. Nerds don't do sports!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sag das mal unseren Sportlehrern; die dachten doch anfangs wirklich sie könnten mit uns denselben Unterricht machen wie mit den Schreinern, Köchen,...
Laufen, Zirkeltraining, Turnen...aber nach ein paar Stunden habe sie es aufgegeben. Jede Stunde fehlen ca 50-75% der Klasse und wir können uns dann aussuchen was wir machen^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Sport muss sein. Ohne geht überhaupt nicht. Aber das soll meine berufliche Wahl nicht beeinflussen.

Was ich mich auch grade frage, ich kann bei HoH als Zahlungsmittel Click&Buy nicht auswählen. Geht das erst ab einem bestimmten Betrag oder was? Ich finde auf der Seite nichts :>


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

wenns angeboten wird, dann sollte es auch gehen ^^
Ich hab schon per Click&Buy beträge gezahlt die unter 5euro waren ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das bei mir aus. Ich würd am liebsten mit Click&Buy bezahlen, da es sonst solange dauert bis das Geld dort ankommt. Paypal ist genau das gleiche wie Vorkasse :>


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

hmm bis jetzt hatte ich nie Probs mit PayPal, das geld ist eigentlich sofort da O.o
Und ich seh da irgendwie keine Option für Click&buy ^^ also wohl eher paypal ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Bei PayPal muss ich aber eine Kreditkarte haben. Sonst ist es der selbe Senf wie Vorkasse, da ich ja erst Guthaben auf dem Konto haben muss :>


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Nene.
PayPal nimmst einfach Giropay oder Sofortüberweisung und dann is das geld auch dort. Ich konnte immer per Lastschrift von denen Abbuchen lassen, nachdem ich mein Konto verifiziert hatte (das kann man in den PayPal optionen machen).

Bei Giropay oder Sofortüberweisung brauchste halt deine TAN liste


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir zieht Paypal das Geld per Lastschrift ein. Sprich: Paypal überweist den Betrag an den Shop und holt sich per Lastschrift den gleichen Betrag von meinem Konto zurück.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei PayPal muss ich aber eine Kreditkarte haben. Sonst ist es der selbe Senf wie Vorkasse, da ich ja erst Guthaben auf dem Konto haben muss :>



Paypal geht auch über Lastschrift, so mache ich das immer.

Aber Click and Buy steht im FAQ als unterstütztes Zahlungsmittel: http://www.hoh.de/Information/help/default...V=shippingcosts

Wo wohnst du eigtl?^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Ich wohn in Deutschland -> Niedersachsen -> Landkreis Osnabrück.

Über PayPal kommt immer das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Projekt?
*Youtube-2-Daumenkino?! XD*


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Ja dann ist das von HoH gesperrt mit lastschrift, damit sichern die sich ab, da es mal ne zeitlang Probleme mit paypal gab und man zahlen konnte und nie hat irgendwer sein Geld gesehen(deswegen macht HoH auch keine Postfächer sendungen und Packstationen).

Stell halt Sofortüberweisung oder Giropay ein, dann brauchste nur deine TAN-Liste wie bei einer normalen online überweisung, die fügen halt nur schon alles für dich aus. Dann loggst dich bei deinem Online banking über die ein und brauchst nurnoch die TAN ^^

(klingt komplizierter als es ist ^^)


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Deutschland -> Niedersachsen -> Landkreis Osnabrück.
> 
> Über PayPal kommt immer das hier:
> 
> ...



Gehört das zu Deutschland?^^
Ich frag nur weils C&B nur in Deutschland gibt und du Versand 6,95&#8364;, bei Paypal, hast; ich zahl nur 4,95&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Paypal: Log dich mal auf paypal.de ein, geh auf "Mein Profil"-->"Bankkonto hinzufügen oder entfernen"; und da müsstest du dein Konto hinzufügen können. Aber das dauert ein paar Tage, da dir Paypal erst eine kleine Summer zur Verifizierung überweist.



Magexe schrieb:


> Ja dann ist das von HoH gesperrt mit lastschrift, damit sichern die sich ab, da es mal ne zeitlang Probleme mit paypal gab und man zahlen konnte und nie hat irgendwer sein Geld gesehen(deswegen macht HoH auch keine Postfächer sendungen und Packstationen).


Gesperrt ist es nicht, ich zahle da immer so.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

@Magexe Onlinebanking muss man bei seiner Hausbank erst beantragen. Dann kriegt man von dem Verein Post mitsamt den Zugangsdaten und vor allem den TANs.
Das Konto bei Paypal verifizieren zu lasse um per Lastschrift zahlen zu können dauert halt wie gesagt auch n paar Tage. Da würd ich lieber auffe Bank gehen und nen Überweisungsschein schreiben, wenn ers denn sofort will.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

@ Rethelion: Na klar gehört das zu Deutschland. Und ein Bankkonto habe ich auch schon hinzugefügt. Ist doch grade alles Sch**ße.

Onlinebanking hab ich noch nicht beantragt, also fällt das eh flach. :>


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Naja bei mir hab ich glei Online Banking beantragt...ich bin doch nicht bekloppt und lauf im Winter auf die bank (besonders heute wos schon seit heute nacht schneit ^^).

Aber ich kann mit meinem PayPal auch überall zahlen und per Lastschrift einholen, ausser bei Hardwareshops ala Mindfactory, HoH...


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich will ja eigentlich eh nur etwas im Bereich der Informatik machen. Um genau zu sein irgendwas hier von:
> 
> 
> IT-Systemelektroniker/in
> ...



Ich hab nur mittlere Reife und mache zweiteres. Allerdings sei dir gesagt, daß viele Leute bei mir in der Berufsschule Abitur hatten und dieses auch Voraussetzung war.
Es gibt aber auch durchaus Betriebe, die Leute mit mittlerer Reife nehmen. Für Anwendungsentwicklung wäre es halt gut, wenn du dich bereits mit Programmierung beschäftigt hättest. Das verschafft dir einen großen Pluspunkt. Am besten wäre es, wenn du sogar schon ein kleines Projekt gemacht hättest und dieses dann vielleicht gleich zum Vorstellungsgespräch mitbringen würdest.

Das könnte dich in vielen Betrieben beim Vorstellungsgespräch weiter bringen, als ein Abitur. Hängt halt ganz von der Firma ab. Bei uns gibt es einen Programmierer, der allein nur Hauptschulabschluß hat. Der ist inzwischen sogar Projektleiter und verdient genauso viel Kohle wie irgendwelche studierten BWL-Fuzzis bei uns. Der kann allerdings auch was.

Gerade als Anwendungsentwickler und das wiederhole ich hier gerne nochmal, muss dir klar sein, daß du niemals ausgelernt haben wirst. Die Sachen ändern sich jährlich und teils auch gravierend. Du wirst dein Leben lang am Ball bleiben müssen und dein Interesse muss auch so weit gehen, daß du dir auch zuhause immer wieder neue Techniken aneignest, Bücher liest und dich mit der Materie beschäftigst. Diesen Umstand habe ich auch mehr als unterschätzt. 

Wenn dir das zuviel ist, dann würde ich eher Systemintegration empfehlen. Das ist bei weitem stressfreier und auch wenn sich hier die Technik natürlich auch immer wieder ändert, so ist es meiner Erfahrung nach doch deutlich humaner als in der Entwicklung. Die Systemintegratoren bei uns im Rechenzentrum haben auch bei weitem weniger Stress.

Außerdem sollte dir auch klar sein, daß alles, was wir hier im Forum zum Beispiel durchkauen, rein garnichts mehr mit den Dingen zu tun hat, die dich dort hauptsächlich beschäftigen werden. Zumindest als Anwendungsentwickler später nicht mehr, als Systemintegrator noch eher. In der Programmierung kommst du später natürlich noch mit Netzwerktechnik in Kontakt, aber hauptsächlich interessieren da dann die Protokolle. Mit Hardware an sich wirst du im Normalfall nichts mehr am Hut haben. Wobei das sicherlich auch davon abhängt, was denn nun programmiert wird. Jemand, der einen Treiber programmieren will, der muss auch Ahnung von der Hardware haben, für diese der Treiber programmiert werden soll.

Aber in den meisten Fällen entwickelt man dann doch mit einer Hochsprache. Um den Low-Level-Kack kümmern sich dann die richtigen Freaks.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Rethelion: Na klar gehört das zu Deutschland. Und ein Bankkonto habe ich auch schon hinzugefügt. Ist doch grade alles Sch**ße.
> 
> Onlinebanking hab ich noch nicht beantragt, also fällt das eh flach. :>



Hast du vll noch nie was bei hoh bestellt?Kann sein das bei der ersten Bestellung kein C&B gibt; ansonsten schreib einfach mal den Support an.
--> https://www.hoh.de/Mein_Konto/40/Kundenservice.htm

So siehts übrigens bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Klos: Mir kommt oft der Gedanke, dass ich mich für den falschen Beruf entschieden habe. In den relevanten Fächern Netzwertechnik und IT-System schreibe ich fast nur 2er und bei einem bestimmten Lehrer nur 3er. Und in Programmieren habe ich fast nur 1en...wir machen irgendwas einfaches wo sich die Hälfte der Klasse aufhängt und ich programmier einfach drauf los. Wir hatten mal eine Ex wo ich komplett blank war, da hab ich dann eine 2 bekommen und auch nur weil ich die Formeln nicht auswendig wusste; die nächst bessere Note in der Klasse war eine 4^^


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Was ich auch noch fürs Internet empfehlen kann: Pre-Paid Visa Karten (ich habe meine von der LBB, die kostet nichts unter 23jahren) damit kannste überall zahlen, solange Geld drauf ist, kannst z.b. "Ja ich will pro monat 40euro drauf haben" dann holen die sich das Geld per lastschrift und füllen immer genau auf 40euro auf. Ist ganz nett, wenn man z.B. MMO's aus Amerika spielt oder sonst irgendwo zahlen will, und die nur Visa akzeptieren.

Das beste an der Karte: Sie kann nicht überzogen werden, also falls sie dir geklaut wird, oder du betrogen wirst, hast du einen geringen Schaden.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

@ Klos: Das sich der Bereich, der mit Anwendungsentwicklung zu tun hat ständig verändert, das glaube ich dir wohl. Hattest du ja auch schonmal geschrieben, wo ich das Thema hier mal angeschnitten hatte. 

Wenn ich jetzt erst Abitur machen würde, dann könnte ich mich während des Abitur's noch in ein oder zwei Programmiersprachen üben - C# und noch irgendwas. Mit Java wollte ich schon einmal angefangen sein, aber Eclipse hat bei mir unter Win7 irgendwie nicht funktionieren wollen. 

Mit dem Lesen von Büchern, und dem sich auch mal zu Hause hinsetzen, da hätte ich glaube ich nicht so ein großes Problem mit. Aber genau wissen tue ich es natürlich nicht. Aber was soll ich sagen, ich hab, wenn ich noch Abitur mache, noch knapp 3 Jahre Zeit mir zu überlegen was ich denn jetzt eigentlich Beruflich werden will.

@ Rethelion: Ich ruf einfach mal beim Support an :>

Edit: Java, nicht C# angefangen


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2010)

Naja, Entwickler kannst du ja immer noch machen, wenn du willst. Du musst halt dann daheim ziemlich viel machen. Allerdings finde ich Systemintegrator auch ganz witzig.
Ich war im Laufe meiner Lehre auch mal längere Zeit im Rechenzentrum und fand das schon auch ganz witzig. Kohle kannst du überall machen. Als Entwickler natürlich mehr, aber das geht dann auch nur, wenn du wirklich was drauf hast.

Mit welcher Sprache programmiert ihr in der Schule?


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

@Klos so wie ich die meisten Schulen kenne mit VBasic

Meine Schule meinte wir machen in der 9. Programmieren...die haben echt gemeint Access Datenbanken zu basteln wäre richtiges programmieren <.<

Aber Programmieren ist echt nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab irgendwie lust drauf, dann seh ich die dicken Bücher und dann"Ach ich könnt ja doch lieber zocken" ^^


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal es gibt sicher auch Ausbildungsberufe, die eher in Richtung Hardware gehen, wenn daran Interesse besteht. Und grade wenn man neben dem reinen Hardware-Kram noch etwas Software beherrscht, hat man da sicher auch gute Zukunfschance - wobei da aber sicher viele Firmen (vor allem in D.) auf Leute mit Studienabschluss zurueck greifen (auch wenn das fuer manche Dinge sicher nicht noetig ist).

PS: Naja - wir haben auch in der Schule schon "richtig" programmiert (damals mit Pascal) und das ist immerhin mehr als 10 Jahre her. Etwas mehr als vBasic wuerde ich also schon erwarten.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, Entwickler kannst du ja immer noch machen, wenn du willst. Du musst halt dann daheim ziemlich viel machen. Allerdings finde ich Systemintegrator auch ganz witzig.
> Ich war im Laufe meiner Lehre auch mal längere Zeit im Rechenzentrum und fand das schon auch ganz witzig. Kohle kannst du überall machen. Als Entwickler natürlich mehr, aber das geht dann auch nur, wenn du wirklich was drauf hast.
> 
> Mit welcher Sprache programmiert ihr in der Schule?



Wir haben mit VBA angefangen und ein paar einfache Makros programmiert und sind jetzt bei C++. 
Nur als Fisi geht man da halt nicht so tief rein, bis jetzt haben wir eigentlich immer irgendwelche mathematischen Funktionen erstellt; z.B. Pi-Berechnung, Wurzel, Sinus und so Sachen(das nervt mich bissel, die Umsetzung ist eigentlich relativ einfach, aber in Schulaufgaben müssen wir den Rechenweg/Formel auch können^^). Die letzten beiden Blöcke haben wir dann angefangen Funktionen in Klassen auszugliedern.
Irgendwann wollten wir auch noch PHP machen, aber da im Mai Abschlussprüfung ist frag ich mich wann sie das machen wollen.

Das was ich in der Arbeit als Systemintegrator mache finde ich auch interessant und das macht mir auch Spaß; finds nur bedenklich wegen den Noten^^
In einem Rechenzentrum möchte ich nicht unbedingt arbeiten, da ist es immer laut, die Sicherheitskontrollen würden mich nerven und je nach Größe wäre ich da hoffnungslos verloren; ich weiss noch wie ich in München im REZ von T-Systems war. Das ist wie ein Labyrinth aufgebaut, jeder Gang sieht gleich aus; bieg ich einmal falsch ab komme ich nie wieder raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab vor, Fachinformatiker im Bereich Systemintegration zu werden. Die Ausbildung dann im Dualen Studium zum Wirtschaftsinformatiker. Oder wie das heute heißt: Bachelor of Science - Wirtschaftsinformatik. Dann darauf noch nen Master machen und dann bin ich glücklich.

@Shefa: Landkreis Osna? Soso. Ich komm aus dem Landkreis Vechta


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

@Rethelion: Bei meinem Praktikum als System Integrator vor 3 Jahren bei der Allianz in Unterföhring (bei münchen) wurde ich nur untersucht ob ich waffen bei habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wars dann auch, naja hatte halt einen Zugangs ausweis zu der Ganzen IT abteilung, darunter auch das Rechenzentrum (alter ist das Riesig...und das ganze auch noch doppelt O.o)


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Grad beim Support von Hoh angerufen. Der meint ich wäre der erste, der dieses Problem schildern würde, und das ich mal meine Cookies löschen sollte. Mal schauen obs klappt :>

@ aseari: Vechta, sagt mir irgendwas, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo das ist. Liegt das in der Nähe?


Edit: Problem gefunden. Sobald ich die CPU in den Warenkorb packe, fällt Click&Buy weg oO
Edit2: Bei der mit altem Stepping gehts, was soll der Müll? :>


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Die CPU will wohl nicht zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die hat bestimmt angst ^^

EDIT: Und will sich im Paket nicht die Cores abfrieren, ist wie bei uns männern...wir haben auch kein bock uns die Eier abzufrieren.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

NOMNOM I IZ CLICK&BUY EATIN UR PROCESSORS! NOMNOM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das grade total behämmert muss ich sagen. Warum kann ich die mit C2-Stepping per Click&Buy kaufen, die mit C3 aber nicht? Ich nehm jetzt einfach die mit C2-Stepping


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> In einem Rechenzentrum möchte ich nicht unbedingt arbeiten, da ist es immer laut, die Sicherheitskontrollen würden mich nerven und je nach Größe wäre ich da hoffnungslos verloren;



Naja - du sitzt ja deswegen nicht zwangsläufig den ganzen Tag im Rechenzentrum. War bei mir jedenfalls nicht so der Fall. Das Rechenzentrum ist abgeschottet hinter einer Brandschutztür die auch gut Lärm dämmt. 

Und wirklich im Rechenzentrum unterwegs warst du nur bei Alarm oder wenn neue Hardware integriert wurde. Ansonsten baust du die Dinger ja nur ein. Die Konfiguration geschieht dann ganz bequem vom Büro aus. Ist bei uns auf jedenfall so eingerichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach auf die entsprechenden Maschienen drauf und los gehts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Click&Buy kann ich mir auch schenken. Geht da auch nur mit Online-Überweisung. Hab ich halt noch länger keinen PC mehr, meine Rechner ist ja grad schon per Post unterwegs. Wirds jetzt halt die gute alte Vorkassenzahlung.


----------



## aseari (11. Januar 2010)

Landkreis Vechta ist Nachbar von Landkreis Osna... Liegt im Norden


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix lass dich nicht verwirren bzgl. der Schule. Auf den Gymnasien (egal ob TG, WG, BTG, SWG oder sonst was (die haben wir hier alle in der Stadt), du hast nach der 13. Klasse das ganz normale Abitur und kannst komplett alles studieren.


----------



## aseari (11. Januar 2010)

Sag mal Klos, wird bei euch auch so extrem viel mit VMs gearbeitet?


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2010)

Du arbeitest fast nur mit virtuellen Maschinen. Auf jeden Server laufen zig virtuelle Maschinen. Dafür sind die ja auch ausgelegt. Wenn man dafür jedesmal ne neue physikalische Maschine anschaffen müsste, dann käme es etwas teuer.

Aber dennoch, Anfangs hatte es mich auch irritiert. So hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Du arbeitest fast nur mit virtuellen Maschinen. Auf jeden Server laufen zig virtuelle Maschinen. Dafür sind die ja auch ausgelegt. Wenn man dafür jedesmal ne neue physikalische Maschine anschaffen müsste, dann käme es etwas teuer.
> 
> Aber dennoch, Anfangs hatte es mich auch irritiert. So hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt.



Thema VMs, das ist was, was mich wirklich interessiert. Wir sollten bei einem Kunden eine Migration von WinServer 2000 auf 2008 machen und ich hab das schön mit meinem ESX-Server üben können und nach jedem Schritt einen Snapshot angelegt, falls ich was versemmelt hab konnt ich einfach wieder zurückspielen. Würd mir am liebsten hier zu hause einen ESX aufsetzen, aber dafür fehlt mir die passende Hardware.
Hab zwar einen VM-Server auf meinem Rechner installiert, aber das kostet auch Leistung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

So, hab dann mal alles bestellt, und bin grade noch rechtzeitig bei dir Bank gewesen. Mal schauen wann meine neuen Teile ankommen. Solang werd ich mich jetzt mit einem Ersatz-PC vergnügen müssen.

@ Asoriel, das Paket ist unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

super! Vielen Dank für den tollen Deal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du zufällig die Trackingnummer via PN parat?


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Wuah, das ist doch einfach nervig grade. Der Ersatz-PC ist besser, als mein eigener Rechner. Mal schauen wie lange mein Nachbar mir den lässt *hrrr*

Bis meine Teile ankommen wird aber wohl dauern. Bei dem Board stand was von 2 - 3 Tagen Lieferzeit


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Naja bis das Geld da ist, dauerts auch und die schicken ja erst nach Geldeingang ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe Samstag kommt alles an - spätestens :>


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

http://www.computerbase.de/news/consumer_e...ed-tv_69_dicke/

GIEF! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

die Lautsprecher sind mit Sicherheit ziemlich beschissen!

Mit passendem Klang: Tolles Ding!


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Wen interessieren integrierte Lautsprecher bei TVs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/k...e-book_tegra_2/


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Kommt auf meine zukünftige HD5850: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?optio...&Itemid=107 (wenn der Preis denn stimmt)


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Schick sieht er aus, ja. Aber ganz ehrlich: Seit Jahren ist wo Zalman draufsteht Lautstärke drin. Ich täts mir überlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber stylisch sind die Dinger, ja. :>


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Aussehen > all. Und notfalls kann man die Lüfter ja gegen 2 leise austauschen :>


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Das wird nich so einfach sein bei dem Ding, das versprech ich dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Ach, die Lüfter sind fest verbaut. So ein Mist.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kommt auf meine zukünftige HD5850: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?optio...&Itemid=107 (wenn der Preis denn stimmt)



Ne danke, das Teil sieht komisch aus und wird enorm laut sein.
Lüfter wirst du schlecht tauschen können weil die keinen Rahmen haben.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich find das Ding schick. Aber dann wäre warscheinlich wirklich die Lautstärke (wenn er denn wirklich so laut ist) ein Gegenargument. Mal auf erste Tests von dem Ding warten :>


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Kleine Frage: Ich werd ja wenn die neue Hardware ankommt das System neu aufsetzen müssen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich alles was irgendwie mit Firefox zu tun hat, also Cookies, Cache etc. speichern kann? Also alle Passwörter halt, Einstellungen und auf welchen Seiten ich war, sowie Favoriten. Und kann ich die Mails von Thunderbird irgendwie speichern?


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

ja das gibts. Das ist ein Addon was ich auch suche, da bei mir demnächst auch ein Neuaufsetzen an die Reihe kommt. Die das genau heißt weiß ich allerdings nicht, aber das gibt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Okay, dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche nach dem Addon begeben. Wenn ich es gefunden habe, sag ich dir Bescheid :>


----------



## EspCap (11. Januar 2010)

Japp, das nennt sich MozBackup : http://www.chip.de/downloads/MozBackup_13010847.html
Hab ich, als ich noch Firefox hatte, auch ein paar mal verwendet, funktioniert einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

So, EspCap... das hatte ich auch grade gefunden. Warum such ich eigentlich? 

Edit: Ich überleg grade mir nächsten Monat eine neue Festplatte zu kaufen. Eine F3. Wäre es schlau, alle Programme etc. dann auf der F3 zu installieren, Musik, Bilder und andere Downloads dann auf meine langsamere Festplatte zu hauen?


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Januar 2010)

welcher Kühler ist besser?
Dieser Extrakühler oder der Boxed vom 940er?


Edit: Passt der denn überhaupt auf den Phenom II X4 940 drauf? Hatte den vorher auf meinem 64 X2 5800+


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Warum willst du nen so alten und so kleinen CPU-Kühler? Der passt am Ende eh nur auf AM2, 939 und 754 wenn ich das richtig seh.

Edit: Ich glaube nicht, dass der passt. Davon abgesehen wöllte ich auf ner top-CPU nicht son mini Ding sitzen haben.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Draufpassen tut er, AM2 = AM3 von der Bauweise. Ich denke besser kühlen wird er auch :>

@ Kyra, passen müsste der doch trotzdem, oder?

Edit: Der 940er ist ja noch AM2...


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Besser als der boxed-Kühler is schon möglich. Vllt. sogar leiser. Tests halt einfach, dauert ja nur 2min.
Das kleine Ding hat ja keine riesigen Backplates oder son Zeugs.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Januar 2010)

Naja, je nach dem wie es in mein Case passt, kaufe ich mir Februar nen Mugen 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe den Kühler halt noch von meiner alten CPU. Baue heut Abend mal um.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Was manche Leute für Gehäuse haben... Unglaublich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Ich werd ja wenn die neue Hardware ankommt das System neu aufsetzen müssen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich alles was irgendwie mit Firefox zu tun hat, also Cookies, Cache etc. speichern kann? Also alle Passwörter halt, Einstellungen und auf welchen Seiten ich war, sowie Favoriten. Und kann ich die Mails von Thunderbird irgendwie speichern?



Ich benutzte da Weave von Mozilla, ist echt klasse und läuft alles über die Mozilla Server.

Achja wenn euch die HD58XX zu laut sind dann tauscht entweder komplett den Kühler oder lasst es sein; versucht nicht wie ich gerade nur den Lüfter zu tauschen :-(


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Hmm... Rethi, du hast dir nicht - was ich grade befürchte - deine Karte geschrottet oder? :>


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm... Rethi, du hast dir nicht - was ich grade befürchte - deine Karte geschrottet oder? :>



Ne ich hab nur angefangen dieses Plastikgehäuse abzubauen, als mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Kühler von den Chips fest mit dem Gehäuse verbunden sind^^
Also wenn ich nur den Lüfter tauschen will müsste ich auch gleich noch die Chipkühler tauschen


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Nicht das du dir hier noch deine Karte bei irgendwelchen Experimenten schrottest.


----------



## Soramac (11. Januar 2010)

Habe mir eben eine neue E-Mail zugelegt, mit .com  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix da würde ich beim AMD Boxed bleiben. Der macht auf mich mit seinen Heatpipes einen besseren Eindruck. Ein Feezer64 kost nur ein paar Taler mehr und ist erheblich besser, oder gleich zum Mugen2 greifen.


----------



## EspCap (11. Januar 2010)

Lass mich raten, bei me.com? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathor (11. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix da würde ich beim AMD Boxed bleiben. Der macht auf mich mit seinen Heatpipes einen besseren Eindruck. Ein Feezer64 kost nur ein paar Taler mehr und ist erheblich besser, oder gleich zum Mugen2 greifen.



Den Mugen 2 kann ich nur empfehlen.

Wenn du noch was besseres haben willst.Kann ich dir einen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a478667.html empfehlen. Absolute Oberklasse.


----------



## Soramac (11. Januar 2010)

Nein, soramac@gmx.com


----------



## EspCap (11. Januar 2010)

Gmx ist auch gut, jopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Asoriel... was hast du wegen Kühler? Ich hab doch den Groß Clock'ner, was soll ich da beim Boxed bleiben?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gmx ist auch gut, jopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GMX ist scheisse..^^ nur Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## EspCap (11. Januar 2010)

Ich war da noch nie, aber ich kenne einige Leute die da seit Jahren zufrieden sind... aber naja, perfekt ist (fast) kein Anbieter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

Shefanix das sollte an Vaishyana gehen. Hab nur gelesen, dass du irgendwas geschrieben hast wegen dem passen und garnicht darauf geachtet, dass die Frage ja garnicht von dir kam, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Namen hab ich es nicht so, das sollte doch langsam bekannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich bin auch bei gmx und zufrieden damit.


----------



## Soramac (11. Januar 2010)

Man hat 5GB Speischer usw., ziemlich starke Vorteile gegenüber .de

Die Seite ist ganz ohne Werbung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, Asoriel. Das mit den Namen merkt man bei dir wohl ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nur bei meinem Internet-Anbieter. Osnanet. Darum auch @osnanet.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

gmail best!


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Erm ne frage an die HD58xx besitzer...was mir aufgefallen ist, bei dx10 spielen wie Dungeons and Dragons Online (gleiche engine wie Hdro) hab ich an manchen stellen echt so total nervige geräuche.

Nehme man z.b. den Ladescreen: Ein extrem lautes surren als ob man den Stromfluss hört O.o
Genauso an Plätzen wo viele Grafiken sind, da geht das dann auch los und wenn man durch ne stadt läuft wird das irgendwann nervig o.O Lauter leiser lauter leiser...und immer dieses surren (und nein es ist nicht der Kühler ^^) ist das normal, oder kann man das irgendwie verändern?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Erm ne frage an die HD58xx besitzer...was mir aufgefallen ist, bei dx10 spielen wie Dungeons and Dragons Online (gleiche engine wie Hdro) hab ich an manchen stellen echt so total nervige geräuche.
> 
> Nehme man z.b. den Ladescreen: Ein extrem lautes surren als ob man den Stromfluss hört O.o
> Genauso an Plätzen wo viele Grafiken sind, da geht das dann auch los und wenn man durch ne stadt läuft wird das irgendwann nervig o.O Lauter leiser lauter leiser...und immer dieses surren (und nein es ist nicht der Kühler ^^) ist das normal, oder kann man das irgendwie verändern?



Das Fiepen kommt von den Spawas, aber ich dachte das gibt es nicht mehr bei der HD5000er Reihe?
War glaub ich wenn zuviele FPS dargestellt werden.


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

sprich einfach die FPS auf ein Maximum von 40 oder so stellen? ^^ (ich spiel immer mit nem overkill von FPS, da man doch abundan fiese ruckler drin haben kann ^^)

Weil Vsync hab ich schon getestet und es ist immernoch so ein fiepsen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

Spawas? Die sind doch digital (von Volterra). Das sind die Kondensatoren die die Geräusche machen, falls vorhanden auch mal die Spulen.


Das ist vollkommen normal und kommt bei fast allen starken Grafikkarten vor, egal ob Nvidia oder ATI.


edit: Das fiepen kommt entweder von Volllast oder mehreren hundert FPS. Von 60 FPS sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Spawas? Die sind doch digital (von Volterra). Das sind die Kondensatoren die die Geräusche machen, falls vorhanden auch mal die Spulen.
> 
> 
> Das ist vollkommen normal und kommt bei fast allen starken Grafikkarten vor, egal ob Nvidia oder ATI.
> ...



Spulenfiepen, so wars nicht Spawa^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Das is ziemlich sicher Spulenfiepen und das kommt vom Netzteil und nicht von der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

bei mir fiept die Grafikkarte. Hatte aber auch schon ein billiges Ultron-NT welches nicht still sein wollte.


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Hmm naja aber ich schätze nicht das die HD5850 bei DX10 auf Ultra bei nem (mittlerweile 4 jahre altem spiel) in die knie geht...und bei 60FPS ists immernoch (nichma bei Crysis auf max bei 1680x1050 und 8xAA fiepst das ganze)

Also wohl eher Netzteil O.o...
gleich ma wieder anmachen und erhöhren wohers genau kommt ^^

EDIT: Ist eindeutig die Graka, mal isses in leises brummen dann ein schrilles fiepsen ^^...naja zumglück kann man bei der Turbine Engine die FPS auf ein Maximum setzen...dann mach ich einfach 35-40 dann ist die ruhig...sollte ma mit fraps schauen wie viel ich bei dem Piepsen habe


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

ach, sag das nicht. Die GTX275 geht bei VeryHigh, 4xAA und FullHD in die Knie. Selbst die 4870x2 hat Crysis bei mir bezwungen, allerdings auf 3840x1024.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab die HD nur einmal kurz fiepen gehört beim WoW-Ladebildschirm und ansonsten nicht; und ich hab sie direkt neben mir offen liegen^^


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

@Asoriel: Bei mir geht die ja bei Crysis nicht in die Knie und piepsen tut die nicht und ich bin eigentlich immer über 30 fps ^^

@Rethelion: Bei WoW Hab ichd as nur beim Login, dann wars das und da hab ich auch mehrere 100fps...das "Problem" ist nur bei DX10+ (war auch so beim benchen, da dacht ich aber hmm okay wird wohl nix sein ^^) ich hab ma geschaut wenns richtig fiept im ladescreen von DDO bei 1600fps xD da is das klar, aber im Spiel gammel ich auf Ultra bei 80FPS was dann doch nervend macht, habs jetzt mal auf FPS max 40 gestellt und es fiept kaum bis garnichmehr.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

Auflösung? Bei allem unter FullHD: Kein Wunder, das packt die GTX275 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind einfach Fertigungstoleranzen. Manche fiepen, manche nicht. Meine fiept auch, aber es hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2010)

Meine fiept nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Januar 2010)

du hast auch ne 65nm mit hochwertigen Bauteilen, die wurde davon verschont.


----------



## Magexe (11. Januar 2010)

Naja ich hab 1680x1050 hab kein FullHD monitor hier ^^


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, für Klos nur das Beste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele gerade Saboteur nicht schlecht das Spiel. :O


----------



## Rethelion (12. Januar 2010)

Kann sich von euch wer in Steam anmelden?


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

Bald gibt es Drucker und Scanner im Handtaschenformat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind dann für den mobilen Einsatz tauglich - für Schule z.B. ^-^

mehr: www.NiraPhone.de
Subscribe and Comment it! xD

Nira =P


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann sich von euch wer in Steam anmelden?


_Bin seid gestern eingeloggt - also so gesehen ja..?_


----------



## Rethelion (12. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin seid gestern eingeloggt - also so gesehen ja..?_



Bis gerade eben hab ich immer einen Netzwerkfehle bekommen, wenn ich mich einloggen wollte...


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich zZ Jurymitglieder suche.
Also wer interesse hat auf www.NiraPhone.de registrieren und ein Kommentar zum entsprechenden Beitrag absetzen.
Ich werde nun noch eine Funktion zur Rechteverwaltung einbauen. =)

Nira ^.^


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

hab mich registriert aber noch kein PW bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber trotzdem guter blog ^^


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

ich hab von dir keine registrierung vorliegen, also nichtmal ein datenbankeintrag.
probiers noch mal, da biste wohl zu schnell weg oder so.
Hoffentlich ist es kein bug - ich hasse Login/register bugs -.-" Sessionverwaltung und so -.-"

Nira =)

PS: Danke für's Lob =D


----------



## Shefanix (12. Januar 2010)

*Heul*... muss mihc grade mit einem Intell Pentium III E Laptop mit 750MHz und 128MB RAM vergnügen. Das Ding ist mit mir Multitasking-Nerd gnadenlos überfordert...


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

ok.. ist ein bug drin bei der registrierung.... muss ich mir mal ansehen T_T


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Japp, ich hab mich schon am ersten Tag registrieren wollen und hab keine Mail bekommen : /


> *Heul*... muss mihc grade mit einem Intell Pentium III E Laptop mit 750MHz und 128MB RAM vergnügen. Das Ding ist mit mir Multitasking-Nerd gnadenlos überfordert...


Klingt hart... mein Beileid *15tes Tab aufmach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Interessanterweise hab ich in meinem Comment auf deinen zweiten Blogeintrag nen Avatar und das Commentsystem begrüßt mich mit 'Willkommen zurück, Espcap'... klingt irgendwie als wäre ich doch schon registriert, aber laut Loginfeld bin ich nicht angemeldet (wie auch, ohne PW)... seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

@Shefa, nettes teil...darauf hat man füher gespielt ^^

@Nira schade bis jetzt...aber muss mir ma was einfallen lassen wegen jury...warum ich qualifiziert bin ^^


----------



## NgP.Brot (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Erm ne frage an die HD58xx besitzer...was mir aufgefallen ist, bei dx10 spielen wie Dungeons and Dragons Online (gleiche engine wie Hdro) hab ich an manchen stellen echt so total nervige geräuche.
> 
> Nehme man z.b. den Ladescreen: Ein extrem lautes surren als ob man den Stromfluss hört O.o
> Genauso an Plätzen wo viele Grafiken sind, da geht das dann auch los und wenn man durch ne stadt läuft wird das irgendwann nervig o.O Lauter leiser lauter leiser...und immer dieses surren (und nein es ist nicht der Kühler ^^) ist das normal, oder kann man das irgendwie verändern?



Hab das gleiche "Problem" bei meiner HD5850 auch festgestellt. Bei Dirt2 auf maximalen Details so gut wie kein Fiepen (ganz selten, ganz leicht in den "Menus"), bei WoW im Login- und Charauswahlscreen dafür deutlich nervig. Hab dann einfach VSync aktiviert und das Fiepen war weg. Das mit den hohen FPS-Zahlen = Fiepen ist also wahr^^.


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

NgP.Brot schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche "Problem" bei meiner HD5850 auch festgestellt. Bei Dirt2 auf maximalen Details so gut wie kein Fiepen (ganz selten, ganz leicht in den "Menus"), bei WoW im Login- und Charauswahlscreen dafür deutlich nervig. Hab dann einfach VSync aktiviert und das Fiepen war weg. Das mit den hohen FPS-Zahlen = Fiepen ist also wahr^^.



Jo...aber bei Vsync wars bei DDO immernoch da, beim rest gehts...naja DDO ist jetzt auf 30FPS begrenzt und es geht wunderbar ^^


----------



## NgP.Brot (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Jo...aber bei Vsync wars bei DDO immernoch da, beim rest gehts...naja DDO ist jetzt auf 30FPS begrenzt und es geht wunderbar ^^



Da wo mans doch hört, am besten Kopfhörer aufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja mal abgesehen von dem Fiepen bin ich mit meiner 5850 doch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

jops ich bin auch total zufrieden.

Aber wegen Kopfhörer auf, klar mach ich auch immer (hab das Creative Fatality,da hör ich das nicht) aber gestern beim Fehrnsehschaun und zocken hats dann genervt ^^


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

Ok mit der Registration gibts ein anderes Problem:
Die mail wird erst eine Stunde später versendet - warum habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden.... muss da mal im Wordpress forum nachfragen ^.-

Aber @Magexe: ich hab dich freigeschaltet und dir ein pw zugesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte auch nach ner Stunde keine Mail : /


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

@Nira danke...dann werd ich mir ma was einfallen lassen warum ich in die jury will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich ja vor n paar Tagen die CE von ME2 bestellt, damals war die bei Amazon noch für 64,95 &#8364; gelistet (und das steht auch in meiner Bestätigung). Jetzt kostet die laut Amazon 89,99 &#8364;... da bin ich ja mal gespannt was abgebucht wird, wenn es 89,99 &#8364; sind kriegen die was zu hören.

Ich hab mich jetzt übrigens nochmal unter nem anderen Nickname registriert, weil das Registrierungsforumular jetzt anders aussah... mal schauen ob ich in ner Stunde ne Mail hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Esp die MÜSSEN dir den niedrigeren Preis machen imho...war ja zu lange bei dem Preis drin um als Adminfehler gelten zu können ;D


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Japp, denk ich auch. Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, die 'neue' ME 2 Version die bei Amazon gelistet ist wird von 'Gameline+' verkauft und versendet, die Version die ich bestellt hab wurde noch ganz normal von Amazon verkauft und versendet. Die von Amazon verkaufte Version ist nicht mehr zu finden, aber bei der Gameline+ Version steht oben 'Sie haben diesen Artikel am 8. Januar 2010 gekauft. Bestellung ansehen.' dran. Und wenn ich 'Bestellung ansehen' klicke komm ich zu der Bestellbestätigung mit 64,95 &#8364; und dem Verkauf von Amazon. 
Naja, ich werds ja sehen, aber 90 Euro zahl ich garantiert nicht ^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Heyho Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich muss jetzt mal nach 2 Tagen spielen sagen... Mass Effect bockt sich ziemlich^^ hab lange kein Solo RPG auf dem Rechner gespielt. Macht mal wieder richtig laune. 
Noch dazu hab ich jetzt erstmal genug Zeit dafür xD Hatte heute im Dienst einen Auffahrunfall und hab mir den rechten Fuß verstaucht... . Scheiß Glatteis :S


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Oje, gute Besserung : /
Wie weit bist denn bei Mass Effect? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Öhm.. Wrex wurd gerade von Ashley abgeknallt. Muss danach noch nach Novaris oder wie das System da heißt^^


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Hmm...ich verlieb mich grad irgendwie ins Lancool K62 *g*
Das Gehäuse ist einfach ma fett *g*


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Wrex hab ich beim zweiten mal gar nicht mehr mitgenommen und ich hab ihn auch nicht vermisst ^^ Mein Squad waren sowieso fast immer Ashely und Liara/Tali'Zorah und der Rest durfte daheim bleiben ^^
Hast du Liara mitgenommen?


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Jo mein Squad besteht aus Tali'Zorah nar Rayya und Liara. Ich verscherz es mir auch mit Ashley, die kann ich iwie nicht ausstehen. Mit Tiara versuch ich gerade ne Beziehung aufzubauen. Keine Ahnung ob das klappt, werds ja sehen. Wie viel Spielzeit braucht man eigentlich, wenn man fast nur Story spielt? Hatte was von circa 40 Stunden gelesen. Hab jetzt gerade so um die 8 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Gute Frage, ist ne Weile her dass ich das gespielt hab... wenn du Noveria noch vor dir hast würde ich sagen dass es nochmal solange dauern dürfte bis du durch bist, aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht.
Hast du einen männlichen oder weiblichen Sheppard? Wenn du einen weiblichen hast könnte ich dir sagen ob es was mit Liara wird, das hab ich damals auch versucht...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab etwa 15 Stunden gebraucht. Ohne Gross mit der Crew oder sonst wem zu reden... nur husch story duch. wenn du natürlich mit den Leute Redest etc verlängert sich die Spielzeit Extrem. :O


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du einen männlichen oder weiblichen Sheppard? Wenn du einen weiblichen hast könnte ich dir sagen ob es was mit Liara wird, das hab ich damals auch versucht...



Hab nen männlichen. Aber sag mal nichts was Story etc betrifft, will mich nicht spoilern. Werd mir aber wohl auch ME2 kaufen, finds derbe genial das man seinen Spielstand importieren kann^^


----------



## Shefanix (12. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm...ich verlieb mich grad irgendwie ins Lancool K62 *g*
> Das Gehäuse ist einfach ma fett *g*



Und wie, das Gehäuse ist einfach geil. Habs ja selbst hier stehen, iund bin vollkommen zurfireden damit. Sieht schick aus, gutes Lüftungssystem, und wenn man es ordentlich macht sieht man nur die Enden von den Kabeln, die ans Motherboard oder die Grafikkarte kommen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Japp, das ist echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden welchen meiner 3 Sheppards ich nehme, aber ich glaub ich nehm den ersten... da hab ich immer so geantwortet wie ich es wirklich machen würde, die anderen zwei waren eher besonders gut oder besonders böse (wobei letzteres auch ganz lustig war ^^ ).


----------



## Rethelion (12. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Ahnung von den Tarifen bei Skype?
Ich möchte eine Handynummer anrufen die in Deutschland angemeldet ist; das Handy ist aber in Südafrika. Wieviel kostet das dann?


----------



## Ogil (12. Januar 2010)

Das haengt wahrscheinlich mehr von den Roaming-Gebuehren des Handys als von Skype ab. Aber das ist Vermutung. Hab die Funktion schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Shefanix (12. Januar 2010)

Servus. ^^

Deine Paket ist unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Au mann... son ein gestauchter Fuß kann schmerzen^^. Sagt ma.. kommen 2010 iwelche guten PC Only Titel die Phsyx unterstützen? Hab die Möglichkeit ne 9500 GT 4free zu bekommen wenn ich nen guten Grund dafür habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Januar 2010)

Es werden bestimmt Titel mit PhysX kommen. Was wäre denn ein guter Grund um die Karte zu bekommen? :>


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Servus. ^^
> 
> Deine Paket ist unterwegs
> 
> ...


Yay! Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt keinen guten Grund für ne 9500GT. Es gibt einfach keinen, außer du hast vor dir nen Office-PC/HTPC zu basteln und die Karte ist passiv gekühlt. Dafür reichts evtl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

Mondryx plan = eine ATi mit Physx einer 9500GT ^^ (unterstütz die scho physx?) also darauf würde ich jetzt tippen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2010)

Alles ab der 8000er Serie unterstützt PhysX und sogar CUDA.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, unterstützt die schon. Das unterstützen schon so einige Karten von nVidia :>


----------



## Asoriel (12. Januar 2010)

also ich hab selbst mit einer 8800GTS 640MB welche deutlich schneller ist als eine 9500GT keinen Unterschied bemerkt zwischen PhysX an/aus.

Lohnt sich also nicht.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Mondryx plan = eine ATi mit Physx einer 9500GT ^^ (unterstütz die scho physx?) also darauf würde ich jetzt tippen ^^



Japp das war mein Gedanke. Kollege hat meine alte Graka bekommen und hat die jetzt rumliegen. Und da ich davon gehört habe das jetzt ATi mit ner nvidia als Physxtreiber funzt hab ich das eben in Erwägung gezogen. Nur gibt es soweit ich weiß kaum Spiele für den Kram. Drum meine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Januar 2010)

Wieso wird bei mir im TS3 eigentlich die Client Adresse angezeigt? Bei anderen ist das nicht so :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Japp das war mein Gedanke. Kollege hat meine alte Graka bekommen und hat die jetzt rumliegen. Und da ich davon gehört habe das jetzt ATi mit ner nvidia als Physxtreiber funzt hab ich das eben in Erwägung gezogen. Nur gibt es soweit ich weiß kaum Spiele für den Kram. Drum meine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und meinst sind es Sachen die du nicht bemerkst.... 

Z.b  bei dem Stressigen spiel würde ich es nicht merken, nur wenn man drauf achtet.


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2010)

Oh gott, wasn das fürn Spiel :>


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2010)

_Mirrors Edge :-)

So ein Parcour (wird das so geschrieben?) Spiel.. :-)_


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

mirrors edge, eins der geilsten free running spiele ^^

EDIT: Paini <.< 
Naja aber bei dem Spiel ist PhysX geil, das macht doch ziemlich viel aus, finde ich...macht total die atmosphäre kaputt ohne physx


----------



## Rethelion (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> mirrors edge, eins der geilsten free running spiele ^^


Wobei es mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat die Polizisten umzukloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber is schon nicht schlecht, war nur insgesamt etwas kurz; eine freie Welt wäre auch etwas gewesen


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: Paini <.<


_Hab doch garnichts schlimmes geschrieben :X_


----------



## Magexe (12. Januar 2010)

Ohja...freie welt, weil man halt doch sehr eingeschränkt ist...entweder du springst oder du gehst da runter balancierst und kletterst wieder hoch...naja alles sehr linear eben ^^
EDIT: Paini, das war wegen deinem schnelleren post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Ohja...freie welt, weil man halt doch sehr eingeschränkt ist...entweder du springst oder du gehst da runter balancierst und kletterst wieder hoch...naja alles sehr linear eben ^^
> EDIT: Paini, das war wegen deinem schnelleren post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne du hast mich falsch verstanden; ich meine eine Welt außerhalb der Missionen.
Also z.B. dass man frei durch die Stadt läuft und kleinere Missionen, Rennen, Einbrüche...so Assessins Creed mässig^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

auf sat1 kommt was über PC games. ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> EDIT: Paini, das war wegen deinem schnelleren post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Achso.. :-)_


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wieso wird bei mir im TS3 eigentlich die Client Adresse angezeigt? Bei anderen ist das nicht so :<



Jemand wissen warum? :>


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> auf sat1 kommt was über PC games. ^^


Zu 100% Schwachsinn, right? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Zu 100% Schwachsinn, right?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, es war in der Akte 010. es ging um einen Jungen der Free To Play mmo gespielt hat.. und Items über Muttis handy gekauft hat. und die nun 1000€ zahlen kann. Ja es musste kommen und das jeder 10 jugendliche Suchtgefährdet ist.... <----- das war bissche shit. 


das andre war interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Strange... bin gerade im Kampf gegen Benezia. Urplötzlich schwebe ich aus dem Spielbereich raus und schwebe durchs ewige Nirvana... da sind wohl ihre Biotikfähigkeiten mit ihr durchgegangen xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

Ach hör mir auf mit der.... da wäre mein Xbox Controller fast durch das halbe Wohnzimmer geflogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2010)

Japp, das macht die gerne... halt dich einfach in der Phase in der Minions kommen fern von ihr, dann macht sie das (fast) nicht.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Ja hab sie inzwischen platt gemacht, auch wenns einige Anläufe gebraucht hat. Bin jetzt wieder auf der Citadel und Liara und Shepard haben sich fast geküsst, war ja klar das da wieder was zwischen kommt xD


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zu Mirror's Edge: Einfach ein absolut geniales Spiel muss ich sagen, aber ich finde nur mit Gamepad. Als ich es mit Tastatur gespielt habe, hat das nicht grad viel Spaß gemacht muss ich sagen. Da ist die Steuerung nicht toll. Den "Comic-Style" von dem Spiel finde ich auch genial :>

Geld bei HoH, hoffe die schicken das gleich noch los. Will meine neue Hardware haben.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Video's im Vollbild auf meinem genialen Laptop auch öfters als alle 5 Sekunden ein Bild geben? Bei Youtube ist das echt nervig, wenn ich nur so ein winziges Bild habe. Ist ein Samsung GT8000 Series Notebook :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

Die Pc Steuerung, ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Will meine neue Hardware haben.


Nicht nur du. Will endlich basteln und System neu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Post war noch net da, besteht also noch Hoffnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Also das Paket an Asoriel kommt heute an, steht zumindest auf DHL.de. Wie es bei deinem ausschaut weiss ich ja nicht :>


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

Wow.. laut Gerüchteküche soll das neue iPhone ein OLED-Display, bessere Grafik Cips und ein leistungsfähigen Dual-Core besitzen. Solangsam wird das eine richtige Spielekonsole für nebenbei im Auto, Zug oder im Flugzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch eine 5 Megapixel Kamera, LET Netzstandard und angeblich ein austauschbarer Akku.

Ich bin gespannt, zwar gibts hier wenige iPhone Liebhaber, aber ich wollts mal geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine 5 Megapixel Kamera



Ich versteh garnicht, was alle immer mit dem Megapixel'n haben. Die sind für die Qualität der Foto's überhaup nicht ausschlaggebend. Da kommt eher auf andere Dinge an. Megapixel sagt ja mehr oder weniger nur aus, auf bis zu was für einer Auflösung das Foto aufgenommen werden kann, was dann auch heisst, wie groß man es ohne Qualitätsverlust ziehen kann. Wenn die Qualität von dem Bild aber eh Mist ist, bringen der auch 100 MP nix :>



> Ich bin gespannt, zwar gibts hier wenige iPhone Liebhaber, aber ich wollts mal geschrieben haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du allerdings Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Mir war grad nur mal danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

Mich interessieren Megapixel auch nicht, hauptsache mein Handy macht ein Foto und es ist erkennbar was drauf ist. Über Qualität lässt sich streiten, aber dafür hole ich mir lieber eine richtige Kamera.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mich interessieren Megapixel auch nicht, hauptsache mein Handy macht ein Foto und es ist erkennbar was drauf ist. Über Qualität lässt sich streiten, aber dafür hole ich mir lieber eine richtige Kamera.



Also eine bessere Qualität im Vergleich zum 3G würd ich mir schon wünschen, Autozoom und so Sachen fehlen einfach.
Und irgendwie glaube ich das der Akku ziemlich leiden wird unter den verbesserte Grafik und CPU-Chips


----------



## Falathrim (13. Januar 2010)

Deswegen austauschbar...ich frag mich nur ob das intelligent ist...darunter könnte die Stabilität massiv leiden

Aber hört sich trotzdem nice an
Wenn ich das Geld hab kommt eh ein IPhone her *g*


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

<3 3D-Pinball für Windows. Die sollten das auch mal wieder für Win7 bringen, Win2k ist schon zu retro ;>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und irgendwie glaube ich das der Akku ziemlich leiden wird unter den verbesserte Grafik und CPU-Chips


Jop, das HTC HD2 hält im dauer Betrieb glaube ich nur 3 Stunden. 
hat aber 1 GHZ CPU und 512 MB RAM.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jop, das HTC HD2 hält im dauer Betrieb glaube ich nur 3 Stunden.
> hat aber 1 GHZ CPU und 512 MB RAM.


Im Dauerbetrieb hält kaum ein Handy länger durch. Entscheidender ist da eher die Standby-Zeit.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

Es gibt bald auch eine Tastatur fürs iPhone:

http://www.chip.de/news/iType-Desktop-Tast...e_40727632.html


Man könnte es als Konsole nehmen, aber leider ist der Bildschirm dann zu klein ^^


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im Dauerbetrieb hält kaum ein Handy länger durch. Entscheidender ist da eher die Standby-Zeit.



Naja mein Blackberry hält min. ne Woche und da ist Push auch aktiviert


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn man es viel benutz sollte es doch länger halt als 3 Stunden. halten. Stell die ein Geschäfts man vor der mal 2 stunden Tele muss... und dann der Akku um 11:00 morgens schon fast leer ist.


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

Naja zurzeit kannste mim Iphone wenns voll geladen ist 48stunden musik laufen lassen. (laut angabe) aber dene nach so 24stunden fängt langsam der akku an zu nerven ^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> ein austauschbarer Akku.



Spätestens ab hier war für mich klar dass das wohl kaum so zutreffen wird wie es in den ganzen Berichten steht. Apple hat ja was austauschbare Akkus angeht eine recht eindeutige Meinung, nicht nur beim iPhone. Dass LTE dabei ist bezweifle ich auch, das ist doch noch überhaupt nicht ausgebaut... und ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen dass das schon Ende April kommt, wie einige Seiten ja behaupten.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Naja zurzeit kannste mim Iphone wenns voll geladen ist 48stunden musik laufen lassen. (laut angabe) aber dene nach so 24stunden fängt langsam der akku an zu nerven ^^


Es gibt nen wesentlichen Unterschied im Stromverbrauch zwischen Musik laufen lassen und telefonieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@EspCap Dass es im April kommt ist möglich. Allerdings nicht mit diesen Features. Die 5MP-Cam ist bestätigt, ebenso WLAN nach n-Standard. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation ohne Quellen. Davon abgesehen braucht das iPhone kein OLED-Display mehr bekommen. Es hat schon eins.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2010)

Soo.. hab jetzt die Story von Mass Effect durchgespielt, hab Liara flach gelegt und bin glücklich mit dem Spiel geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mir jetzt mal bei amazon Mass Effect 2 vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Hab ich damals auch gemacht (geht übrigens auch als weiblicher Sheppard) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*auch auf Mass Effect 2 freu*

@Kyra, man wird sehen. Ich denke eher dass es wie die anderne iPhones um Juli/Juni rauskommt, aber bei Apple weis man ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Fscklog ist btw sogar die Rede von einem DualCore-ARM Prozessor (Corex A9 vll), aber das kann ja fast nicht sein.. würde viel zu viel Strom kosten und so viel Leistung ist gar nicht notwenig.


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

ich denke her das die so ne lösung ham, wie jetzt Nvidia für die tablets hat ^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Und genau dort macht eine Dual Core ARM CPU auch Sinn, aber nicht im iPhone.


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte nix dagegen spiele mit Unreal 3 engine auf dem Iphone zu spielen ^^


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2010)

ich schon: Akku...

solange es keine konkurenz zum xPhone gibt, ist das xPhone mein Traumsmartphone! xD


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

Akku.. Akku...

wenn das iPhone genau soviel kostet, warum kann es dann nicht besser sein..


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Die Mobilität in Form der Akkulaufzeit ist nunmal einer der wichtigsten, wenn nicht der wichtigste, Punkt für ein MOBILtelefon. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab...


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin eh imemr zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

NERD!!!11


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

> solange es keine konkurenz zum xPhone gibt, ist das xPhone mein Traumsmartphone! xD


Naja, willst du ein Kernkraftwerk in deiner Hosentasche haben?^^

Was ist denn in 77 Tagen Sora? iMac i7? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

Naja liegt wohl auch an meiner Arbeit ^^
Von 10-18uhr Arbeiten von zuhause am PC...naja großartig kommtman da nicht raus ^^

ich bin ein NERD!!!!!!1111einself


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, willst du ein Kernkraftwerk in deiner Hosentasche haben?^^
> 
> Was ist denn in 77 Tagen Sora? iMac i7?
> 
> ...




AUch ja ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

Ich warte drauf das man Handy und Laptops nicht mehr aufladen muss... so endlich wie beim auto. durch das benutz lädt sich der Akku.


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Was denn noch? ^^
Da will ich dann aber auf jeden Fall Bilder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sam,  du willst ein Handy mit Verbrennungsmotor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

@Shefa Dein Paket ist schon angekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wohn anscheinend echt günstig für die Post... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was denn noch? ^^
> Da will ich dann aber auf jeden Fall Bilder sehen
> 
> 
> ...




Da gebe ich dir auch noch ganz andere Bilder, dann weißte was dann noch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich glaub ich kanns mir denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Januar 2010)

Hm.. vielleicht, aber ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Sora is schwanger und in 77 Tagen ist Geburtstermin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Kyra, schon ausgepackt? Muss grad überlegen ob die Slotblende mit dabei war


----------



## Falathrim (13. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads...PC-Technik *g*

Folgendes: Ein Kumpel von mir hat mit seinem Rechner das Problem, dass er nicht mehr angeht. Die Lüfter drehen zwar kurz an, aber dann schaltet er sich ab. Kann derzeit nur Ferndiagnose machen, aber ein anderer Kumpel meinte sie haben zumindest alle Kabel neu eingesteckt und alle Stecker etc. ausgepustet.

Verbaut sind
E8400
HD4850 (Club3D meine ich)
Asus P5Q-L
4GB DDR2-800


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Könnte doch gut sein, dass das Netzteil einen weg hat, oder nicht? Ansonsten, mal mit einem RAM-Riegel testen. 
Zufällig Austausch-Netzteil vorhanden? Das übliche halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sora is schwanger und in 77 Tagen ist Geburtstermin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt halt da von wen ihr kein Gummi benutz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. Januar 2010)

wenn ich ein handy baue, hatt das ein wasserröhrchen drin.
Darin befindet sich wieder sunn propeller, der die wasserbewegung in strom umwandelt und somit die batterie lädt.
Das wasser wird durchs Gehen in Bewegung gebracht.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Könnt ihr mal schauen ob ihr auf eine der folgenden Seite kommt?

http://www.boot-land.net
winbuilder.net


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

nö komm ich ned ^^


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> nö komm ich ned ^^



Da nehm ich mir wochenlang vor eine Win7-PE zu erstellen und wenn ichs dann mal mache sind die Seiten off -.-


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

moah grad komtm family guy auf MTV...der Anfang ist der beste

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNx2-K9G3Ac

(hat scheiss quali)


----------



## Falathrim (13. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Könnte doch gut sein, dass das Netzteil einen weg hat, oder nicht? Ansonsten, mal mit einem RAM-Riegel testen.
> Zufällig Austausch-Netzteil vorhanden? Das übliche halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RAM-Riegel sind meines Wissens getestet, Netzteil könnte sein


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2010)

Neuer FF Trailer für den Westen draussen. Die Grafik ist einfach zu genial.. und ich bekomm jetzt schon fast nen Orgasmus^^ http://www.viddler.com/explore/Joystiq/videos/2661/244.245


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Neuer FF Trailer für den Westen draussen. Die Grafik ist einfach zu genial.. und ich bekomm jetzt schon fast nen Orgasmus^^ http://www.viddler.com/explore/Joystiq/videos/2661/244.245



Sieht echt klasse aus; aber ingame wird es wohl nicht so toll aussehen.
Ist das jetzt eigtl das MMORPG oder das normale FF?

EDIT: Ok zum Schluss kommen noch Ingameszenen^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2010)

Fürs MMO interessier ich mich nicht, und werd ich wohl auch nie. FF ist für mich ne pure Single Player Erfahrung. Bin echt gespannt ob es wirklich so linear ist, wie sich manche Japaner beschweren. Der Wertung hat es nicht geschadet, in der Famitsu hat es ne stolze Wertung von 39/40 bekommen. Und wie ich gelesen habe, bekommen Vorbesteller bei Amazon es wahrscheinlich 1-2 Tage eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würd mich nur mal interessieren wann Square die Special Edition enthüllt, die ich mir auf gut Glück vorbestellt habe.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> wenn ich ein handy baue, hatt das ein wasserröhrchen drin.
> Darin befindet sich wieder sunn propeller, der die wasserbewegung in strom umwandelt und somit die batterie lädt.
> Das wasser wird durchs Gehen in Bewegung gebracht.



also wenn du ein Perpetuum Mobile baust komm ich persönlich vorbei und und kauf dir so ein Ding ab.

Shefanix die CPU ist noch nicht angekommen, sollte aber morgen da sein. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach noch keine Nachricht von der Packstation bekommen und es ist schon da.


edit: Aktueller Status:

Zustellung  	Die Sendung wird am nächstmöglichen Werktag ausgeliefert.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Als ich heut mal geschaut hatte, stand das die noch heute geliefert wird... komisch. Eure Post  da unten ist einfach langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



43Mio Punkte bei 3D Pinball *hrrr*


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

gemütlich, nicht langsam. Großer Unterschied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem wohnst du vllt. näher an Kyragan als an mir.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

RE!
Jetzt erstmal noch den Rest einrichten und dann nehm ich mir morgen Zeit um den E8300 mal bisschen zu Höchstleistungen zu verhelfen.
Hauptsache AntiVirusProg und Chrome laufen erstmal. :>


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sora is schwanger und in 77 Tagen ist Geburtstermin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Ich weiss ja was da ist.. ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

hmm? Magst mal spoilern oder so?

Irgendwas, was auch für mich interessant sein könnte?


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2010)

_Denke eher nicht..aber PM kommt gleich ;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gemütlich, nicht langsam. Großer Unterschied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja. Das europäische Hauptverteilzentrum ist in Leipzig und somit nur ~100km weg und im Norden von Dresden in nem Kaff namens "Ottendorf-Okrilla" istn lokales Verteilzentrum. Ich hab das Glück am nördlichen Stadtrand Dresdens zu wohnen. Da sind die Wege also recht kurz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

ich wohn 100km südlich Stuttgart, daher dauerts bei uns i.d.R. immer einen Tag länger. Trotzdem habe ich schon Alternate-Nachnahmebestellungen am nächsten Tag bekommen, Expressbestellungen sowieso.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Bei mir kommen Bestellungen eigentlich auch immer am nächsten Tag an, und ich wohne schon ein bisschen entfernt von Leipzig, und wo hier die Hauptstelle ist, weiss ich nichtmal.

Kyra, ich bin jetzt beruhigt, hab ich dir doch die Slotblende mitgeliefert. ^^

Kann man Win2k auf Win7 laufen lassen? Also als VM. 3D-Pinball macht einfach zu viel Spaß, und ab XP gibts das ja leider nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Januar 2010)

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Für den fehlenden Artikel HV1027FVDE aus Ihrer Bestellung liegt uns derzeit kein vorrausichtlicher Anlieferungstermin vor sodass wir Ihnen keine genaueren Informationen zu der Wartezeit mitteilen können. Sobald Ihre Bestellung vollständig vorhanden ist werden wir Sie schnellstmöglich beliefern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab nen Prob, also nen paar Videos die ich bei Youtube runtergeladen habe will iTunes net aufen iPod machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also z.B. WoW Videos gehen zu 98%, lade ich 5 Modern Warfare 2 Videos runter, geht net eins davon.

Die sind in iTunes drin, aber werden net auf den iPod synchronisiert. Auch erneutes runterladen einfügen etcpp net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (13. Januar 2010)

@ Shefa: Unter VMware geht das. Aber XP hat doch auch 3D Pinball...


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2010)

_Armes Nebo.. :-(_


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

Shefa ja kannst du. Du kannst quasi alles emulieren. Ich hab eigentlich (falls ich meine beiden F3s denn hätte...) immer mehrere VMWares installiert, mindestens ein Unix-basiertes OS, XP und meist noch Vista. Aber in den seltensten Fällen läuft eine von denen, trotzdem ist es schick wenn ich einfach mal schnell was nachschauen kann. Und 1TB Speicher brauch ich eh nicht, da juckts mich nicht.



Übrigens was ich am WE getestet habe bei XP: Wenn man in der Registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM löscht funktioniert das OS nichtmehr. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so einfach löschen kann.


Wurde gelöscht, dann ist der PC eingefroren und nach dem POST hängen geblieben.


aseari: er will doch XP unter 7 laufen lassen, 7 als Host, XP als Guest.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kyra, ich bin jetzt beruhigt, hab ich dir doch die Slotblende mitgeliefert. ^^


Jou, das Board und der RAM rennen ja schon. Alles da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich weiß nun, was du meintest von wegen IO-Panel...
War aber auch komisch in der Anleitung. War quasi spiegelverkehrt aufgezeichnet wie die Pins aufgelötet waren. Über Kopf liests sich toll... :X


----------



## Nebola (13. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Armes Nebo.. :-(_



Ohja, wiegut das ich erst seit dem 09.12.09 warte, also 2 Wochen gebe ich denen noch bis ende Januar, dann storniere ich.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Und davon hast du was, außer dass du beim nächsten Händler nicht an Stelle 50 sondern 200 stehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ohja, wiegut das ich erst seit dem 09.12.09 warte, also 2 Wochen gebe ich denen noch bis ende Januar, dann storniere ich.


_Hatten wir ja bei Steam heute morgen..ich drücke dir beide Daumen das es fix geht ;-)_


----------



## aseari (13. Januar 2010)

@ Asoriel: Ja, er hat aber in seinem Post gefragt, ob man Win2k  per VM auf Win7 laufen lassen kann. Er sagte da, dass es Pinball ab XP nicht mehr gibt. Dann hab ich halt gesagt, dass XP auch Pinball hat...

Heißt das, man kann einen Virus schreiben, der nur mal schnell diesen Eintrag löscht und schon geht nichts mehr? Krass....


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

jopp, das ist möglich.


stimmt, du hast natürlich Recht...irgendwie dachte ich bei Win2k an XP, frag mich nicht warum. Hab ein bischen im Nebel rumgedacht. Ich werd jetzt wohl schlafen gehen, momentan ziemlich viel Stress und Arbeit...

Wird Zeit, dass Wochenende kommt, wobei Freitag wird nochmal der Knaller und morgen wirds auch nicht gerade entspannend...


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Gut zu wissen das XP auch 3D-Pinball hat. Werd ich gleich mal machen, wenn ich meine neuen Teile hab. So groß ist XP ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Asoriel: Was ist denn so spannend auf der Arbeit? :>


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

spannend momentan garnichts (zumindest nicht im Sinne von interessant, höchstens bzgl. Nervenspannend oder strapazierend).


----------



## Nebola (13. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hab nen Prob, also nen paar Videos die ich bei Youtube runtergeladen habe will iTunes net aufen iPod machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiß keiner was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Mhpf... 41°C idle ist immer noch viel zu viel. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der zweite S-Flex nicht richtig läuft. Scheint so als würde er mit extrem niedriger RPM drehen. Dabei hängt er per Adapter an nem 12V-Molex-Strang. Sogar ohne zusätzlichen Verbraucher auf dem Strang. Schleifen tut nix. :/


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

So jetzt hab ich ma wieder ein Problem was mehr oder mich und meine 2. Arbeit betrifft.

Und zwar: Ich arbeite im Gästehaus meiner eltern und wir wollten uns eine Software nehmen, deren Datei man glcihzeitig benutzen kann um Buchungen durchzuführen und so.
Naja jetzt kam mir die Idee "Exe mach doch nen VPN wie in der Firma, dann datei auf nen 3. PC schaffen und fertig" naja gesgat getan...problem war nur das ich 1. kein kostenlosen VPN Server gefunden habe 2. OpenVPN keine Testversion hat.

Jetzt hab ich gesehn das ja Hamachi auch ein VPN ist, klar musik kann ich Wunderbar freigeben, höre jetzt also am PC von meinem Vater (der per UMTS im Netz ist) meine Musik (Windoof Media Player sei dank ^^). Ich sehe nur meinen Vater nicht im Netzwerk an meinem PC, jedoch sehe ich meinen PC bei ihm, kann nur nicht zugreifen da er mich nach nem Benutzername und Passwort fragt...nur leider hab ich keins eingestellt <.<

Weis einer ne abhilfe, damit ich Dateien in einem VPN freigeben kann, und evtl. auch ein besseres VPN als Hamachi?

Am besten per PM, da ich oft mal was überlese ^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Die müssen ja auch nicht auf 12V laufen. Meist kühlt es sich bei 7V/5V besser, ist zumindest bei meine Groß Clock'ner so.

Edit: Welche OS sind auf den Systemen, Magexe?


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Das sind 800rpm S-Flex. Wenn ich die auf 5V laufen lasse kann ich mich auch selbst vor meinen PC setzen und 2mal die Minute pusten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nebenbei bringt eine höhere Drehzahl immer eine höhere Kühlleistung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Achso, die Dinger...

Und nein, bei CPU-Kühler bringt das nicht unbedingt immer eine bessere Kühlleistung. Kommt halt drauf an, wie der Kühler aufgebaut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

ich habe Win7 mein Vadder Win Vista. 
So wird das Später auch aussehen...eventuell wenn ich es doch mit einem Server dazwischen mache Windoof Server 2003.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Doch schon. Die meisten sind zwar dahingehend optimiert, dass sie ab ~800rpm optimale Kühlleistungen bieten. Allerdings bedeutet optimal in diesem Fall den Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke. Kannst ja mal 2 4500rpm Fans an deinen CPU-Kühler hängen. Wenn du voll laufen garantiere ich dir bessere Temps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

Shefanix da will ich einen Gegenbeweis. Eine höhere Drehzahl bringt _immer_ mehr Kühlleistung, da mehr warme Luft abgeführt werden kann. Da es irgendwann zwischen 6.000 und 6.500 rpm kaum mehr einen Unterschied gibt ist klar, aber ob 800rpm oder 1.500rpm ist bei allem Kühlern ein großer Unterschied, besonders wenn die Lamellen eng beieinander liegen wie beim Groß Clock'ner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Schaut man sich zB einen Orochi an, welcher für den Passivbetrieb ausgelegt ist, sieht man, dass der Lamellenabstand sehr groß ist. Hier bekommt man auch schon mit einem sehr langsamen Lüfter ordentlich Kühlleistung, mit einem Schnelldrehenden aber noch viel mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

4500rpm-Fans, wo soll ich die denn hernehmen? Gibts sowas überhaupt zu kaufen? 

@ Magexe: Ich würd ja gern nachschauen, ich weiss glaube ich auch wie das weg ging. Nur hab ich halt grade Win2k und nicht 7, daher kann ichs nichtmals suchen, wo man das machen muss, geschweige denn wie das heisst.

Edit: Asoriel, wenn die Teile ankommen, werd ich den Lüfter mal auf 12V und mal auf 7V laufen lassen, und dann die Temps vergleichen :>


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

Kann doch net sein... Prime large FFTs max 58°C. 
Den GLEICHEN Wert hatte ich mit ner einem Lüfter am Mugen. Das kann doch net sein. Die Idletemps sind zwar etwas geringer, aber immer noch net wo ich sie in etwa haben will... :/


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

Teamviewer und los gehts? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Teamviewer, bezweifle ich das es auf Win2k läuft, und wenn dann macht mein Rechner dabei schlapp.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 4500rpm-Fans, wo soll ich die denn hernehmen? Gibts sowas überhaupt zu kaufen?



4500 wäre zu wenig; wenn dann ein kleiner 10000rpm Delta-Lüfter ;D


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

WROOOM WROOOM STAUBSAUGÄÄÄÄR!!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Und dann darf ich den Rechner am Tisch festschrauben, weil er mir sonst wegfährt... is klar ^^


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

@Shefa, der von der HD5850 dreht mit 5k rpm auf 100% ^^

Aber wegen Teamviewer schade aber okay kann man nix machen

EDIT: So ich mach ma nen extra Thread auf ^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. Januar 2010)

klar gibts so schnelle Lüfter. Die haben dann zwar nen Verbrauch, dass man ein externes Netzeil braucht, dazu noch Ohrenschützer, und wenn man den Finger reinbekommt ist er ab. Die Dinger sind meistens aus Metall, ein Lüfterblatt aus Kunststoff würde es zerpflücken.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Januar 2010)

Und solch schnelle Lüfter braucht man wofür? In den PC schraubt man sich die doch bestimmt nicht :>


----------



## Kyragan (13. Januar 2010)

In den PC weniger. Aber wenn man keine Kompressorkühlung oder LN2/Dice hat machen sich die Dinger mit nem High-End-Luftkühler sicher gut zum benchen in nem offenen Aufbau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und solch schnelle Lüfter braucht man wofür? In den PC schraubt man sich die doch bestimmt nicht :>



Die Teile könnt ich mir in Industrie-PCs vorstellen; wenn da ein dicker Staubschutz verbaut ist braucht es einen entsprechend starken Lüfter um da noch durchzupusten.


----------



## Magexe (13. Januar 2010)

Am wochenende ma den Boxed von AMD testen...wenn der besser kühlt als der Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 Rev.2 tick ich aus...selbst wenn der Arctic bei 2300rpm läuft geht die CPU locker an die schmerzgrenze von 61°C (beim AMD Phenom II x4 955)
Und ja sitzt richtig und ja die kühlpaste war gescheit druf


----------



## Rethelion (13. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Am wochenende ma den Boxed von AMD testen...wenn der besser kühlt als der Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 Rev.2 tick ich aus...selbst wenn der Arctic bei 2300rpm läuft geht die CPU locker an die schmerzgrenze von 61°C (beim AMD Phenom II x4 955)
> Und ja sitzt richtig und ja die kühlpaste war gescheit druf



Hast du die Temps unter Last oder Idle?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

Frage ich mich auch gerade...

(und ihr kleines Bild vom Zuhause meines neuen Pc) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2010)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (13. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch gerade...
> 
> (und ihr kleines Bild vom Zuhause meines neuen Pc)
> 
> ...



Da liegt mein Mauspad neben deiner Tastatur!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Januar 2010)

@EspCap Danke ist aber noch nicht fertig mach sicher noch gutes Foto, wenn ich den neuen Bildschirm habe.

@über mir: hab sie dir auch geklaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> @über mir: hab sie dir auch geklaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er ist mit dem hierdrin integrierten Fluxkonverter durchs Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum gereist, extra ums dir zu klauen *g*

Diese Schweizer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Wer hats erfunden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2010)

Kann das Taschenmesser überhaupt 1,21 Gigawatt erzeugen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Kleine frage wie lang geht es Windows über USB Stick zu Installieren? ich formatier den Lapi von einem freund am Wochenende.  Muss es über USB machen da sein DVD Laufwerk im arsch ist.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kann das Taschenmesser überhaupt 1,21 Gigawatt erzeugen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie du aus den Rezensionen ersehen kannst, ist das ausstattungsabhängig. Das Atomkraftwerk ist leider nicht serienmäßig verbaut, allerdings wurde bisher noch nicht berichtet, dass irgendwo die Kernspaltklinge fehlen würde. Und ne Windkraftanlage wird meines Wissens auch in den meisten Fällen verbaut.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Januar 2010)

und ein USB-Stick mit allen Macgyverfolgen ist auch noch in dem Messer verbaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Das neue Forum sieht gut aus!!

EDIT: FIRST 111111elf


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finds schrecklich; die Themenübersicht ist ein einziges Chaos.

Was war denn an dem anderem so falsch?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Ist doch nur bis man sich daran gewönnt  hat. Am anderen war nix falsch aber mal was neues zu sehen ist auch geil.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Never change a running system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem buggt das eine oder andere noch


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

So 1. Der neue Skin suckt O.o wie kann ich den alten anmachen ^^
2. Die temps sindnach 1minute Primeln


----------



## sympathisant (14. Januar 2010)

seh auch keine notwendigkeit für das neue. aber als user kann man das schlecht einschätzen. optik oke. unübersichtlicher als das alte, vielleicht gewöhnt man sich aber an das neue.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> 2. Die temps sindnach 1minute Primeln



Nich gut^^


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Nein Garnicht gut ^^...deswegen Teste ich mal den Boxed -.- wenn nicht kommt wirklich so schnell wie möglich was neues her


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Dann kauf dir einen M[font="arial, sans-serif"]ugen 2!!! ^^ [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Die Zitatefelder sind ja überhaupt nicht mehr klar erkennbar. Genauso oben die Buttons "Forum" undsoweiter haben schlechte Kontraste. Geht gar net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Mugen 2...jaja aber der platz...mein Ram hat jetzt grade ma 1mm platz neben dem kühler ^^

Deswegen kommt wohl die H50 her mit Push/Pull dann hab ich platz und das Teil kühlt wie nen Megahalems ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

In nen Asgard geht der rein. Bei mir isser ja auch drin. Allerdings nur horizontal. :/


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2010)

Sieht das Buffed Forum bei euch nun auch anders aus ? 

Wenn ja, das ist mal sowas von Scheiße. Da ist man geneigt Buffed nicht mehr zu besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist der Lüfter über den RAM Slots, auf gut deutsch wenn ich einen RAM riegel in den Slot einbauen möchte der am nächste am Kühler ist kann ich den Lüfter abmontieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In nen Asgard geht der rein. Bei mir isser ja auch drin. Allerdings nur horizontal. :/



Jo nach obenhin ist kein Problem...das Problem is der Platz am RAM ^^ aber naja ich hab mich eh scho entschieden ^^

EDIT: Jo buffed ist nun den Weg der Hässlichkeit gegangen...hat auch alle wichtigen PM's gelöscht...sogar welche die ich heute nacht bekommen habe sind weg...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finds farblich net so schön. Da sind hier und da noch Kontraste die hässlich sind/das Ganze unleserlich machen. Ansonsten... ich mochte den alten Style. Der war schön schlicht und sachlich. Der hier ist was einige Grafiken angeht halt wesentlich "moderner", teilweise glossy. Und das is was, was ich net so mag. :/
@Sam Bei mir auch so. Einer der Lüfter sitzt fast aufm RAM auf, sind nur paar Milimeter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2010)

Echtmal, sollte man wenigstens ne Möglichkeithaben im Menü das alte Design auszuwählen, aber nein, jetzt ist sogar alles auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Unten Links kann man die Sprach einstellen auch im Forum....


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

@Sam das steht auf deutsch aber die einstellungen sind 50%englisch 50% deutsch ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

hat es halt noch paar bugs... ich könnt auch nur motzen.


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hat es halt noch paar bugs... ich könnt auch nur motzen.



dann fang mal das motzen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst einen Mimimthread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hat es halt noch paar bugs... ich könnt auch nur motzen.



Das höre ich öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Januar 2010)

Let's change to Luxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Luxx... ne lieber nicht, das sind extreme Nerd's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Wir machen ein eigenes Forum und nennen es Büffed^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Büffed.de das Buffed mit Original Design.


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Wärs doch...aber büffed hört sich zu türkisch an ^^
dann doch eher buffet (ich denk immer an essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lillyan (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/134645-update-2-wartungsarbeiten-am-forum-neue-foren-version/page__view__getnewpost

Das Thema "Neues Design" bleibt bitte hier... bleibt beim Thema Technik, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2010)

Ich wäre für // Buffed@Pc-Technik-Crew.inc.de // 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja..

So mal bei Zack-Zack für meinen Opa nen Monitor gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich bezahlt er den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ja auch net reich ^^ und Win 7 ist auch noch net gekauft, aber der Pc ist ja eh noch net da -.-.

War gestern bei uns in der Stadt im neu eröffneten Berlet, oh man haben die da Preise. Windows 7 "Sonder Aktion" *hust* >!NUR!< 165€, ja ne ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/134645-update-2-wartungsarbeiten-am-forum-neue-foren-version/page__view__getnewpost
> 
> Das Thema "Neues Design" bleibt bitte hier... bleibt beim Thema Technik, danke
> 
> ...



Püh, bist du gemein.
Außerhalb des Technikforums fühlen wir uns viel zu unsicher um so etwas zu diskutieren ;D

EDIT: Die Hoh-Versandkosten verwirren mich immer mehr. Erst war Vorkasse das günstigste und jetzt zahl ich für Paypal nochmal 2&#8364; wengier^^


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Böser Fensterhamster ^^
aber okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verstanden...dann ma ab in den mimimi thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...iew__getnewpost
> 
> Das Thema "Neues Design" bleibt bitte hier... bleibt beim Thema Technik, danke
> 
> ...



Nein ich will hier rum Spamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Formatier Lapi vom freund neben bei... ^^


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2010)

Beschissenes Desinge ...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Glaub ich schraub meinen PC gleich nochmal auf...
Die Temps lassen mir keine Ruhe. Sonst kann ich die Overclockingaktion gleich knicken. :/

brb! Kann dauern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Beschissenes Desinge ...



_Kann man so Unterschreiben..war vorher 1000x besser.._


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2010)

Es ist zu bunt, unübersichtlich und sicht nicht mehr ordentlich aus... mal schauen, wie es sich die nächsten Tage so auf mich wirkt :>


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Glaub ich schraub meinen PC gleich nochmal auf...
> Die Temps lassen mir keine Ruhe. Sonst kann ich die Overclockingaktion gleich knicken. :/
> 
> brb! Kann dauern...
> ...



Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens den Setsugen bestellt, damit mein PC komplett leise wird.
Danach wird aber erstmal für lange Zeit gar nichts mehr ausgegeben...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Heute ist endlich die mail von Dell gekommen. (Vorauszahlung) Muss ich halt bis nächste Woche warten. >_>


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Viel Glück das es fix geht ;-)_


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es ist zu bunt, unübersichtlich und sicht nicht mehr ordentlich aus... mal schauen, wie es sich die nächsten Tage so auf mich wirkt :>



und du kannst kein HTML mehr nutzen ind er Sig *auf Sora seine Sig schau* ^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Kennt jemand diese Page wo man diesen richtig guten Wallpaper kriegt? Mir fällt der Name leider nichtmehr ein..sind ziemlich viele Landschaftsbilder dabei.._


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe zurzeit nen Standard Win7 Hintergrund...ist ganz nett was da scho bei ist ^^ denke ich lass mir das auch als Foto Tapete machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (naja dafür braüchte ich auch hochauflösende bilder...)

EDIT: http://www.abload.de/img/img8k6w6.jpg das ^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Okay..habs gefunden :-)_
_
_
_Interfacelift heisst sie.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Kleine Frage! 

und zwar wenn ich eine Vista Ultimat DVD habe. kann ich die dann Installieren und den Key von home Basic eingeben und dann wird automatisch. die Funktionen der Home Baisc Version aktiv?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens den Setsugen bestellt, damit mein PC komplett leise wird.
> Danach wird aber erstmal für lange Zeit gar nichts mehr ausgegeben...


Ich hab grad den Mugen 2 nochmal abgebaut und neu aufgesetzt. Der ist definitiv richtig montiert und die Schrauben sind auf Anschlag: 39°C idle... wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Ok andere frage wie lange ist die RC Version von Windows 7 noch gültig?

EDIT: 

was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

da bin ich ja froh das mein Arctic Cooling Freezer idle auf 32° ist ^^, aber am arbeiten ist er zu warm <.<


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Istn Asgard. Ich geb zu einige Kabel sind nicht grad förderlich fürn Airflow verlegt, weils einfach keinen Platz gibt bzw die Kabel wenn ich sie halbwegs anständig verlegen wöllte die Dinger zu kurz sind. Das sollte aber die Temps net so krass ansteigen lassen. Ich verstehs net... :/

Edit: Wem was zur aktuellen Seitenzahl einfällt, kriegt nen virtuellen Keks!


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2010)

Der Luefter des CPU-Kuehlers ist doch sicher geregelt, Kyragan? Das heisst ja dann einfach nur, dass er im IDLE runter regelt und entsprechend langsam/leise dreht. Wo ist da das Problem, dass die CPU im IDLE noch 39Grad hat? Mach nen Lasttest und schau wie warm die CPU dort wird. Bei mir ist die CPU unter Last auch nicht wirklich waermer als im IDLE - dafuer dreht da halt der Luefter auf...


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

@Kyra ist das nicht nen CPU-Sockel ^^

Aber wegen dem Asgard, also krass das du mit dem Kühler so extreme Temps hast...bei mir liegen die Kabel auch alle im Weg und die Festplatte ist auch noch mitten im Airflow (und ja die wird oft sehr warm^^), verwundert mich grade ein wenig

EDIT: http://www.hood.de/auction/37445205/asus-a8n-e-s-939-mainboard-amd-athlon--64x-64fx-3x.htm so eins hatte ich früher xD


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der Luefter des CPU-Kuehlers ist doch sicher geregelt, Kyragan? Das heisst ja dann einfach nur, dass er im IDLE runter regelt und entsprechend langsam/leise dreht. Wo ist da das Problem, dass die CPU im IDLE noch 39Grad hat? Mach nen Lasttest und schau wie warm die CPU dort wird. Bei mir ist die CPU unter Last auch nicht wirklich waermer als im IDLE - dafuer dreht da halt der Luefter auf...


Ich hab 800rpm S-Flex dranhängen, die auf 12V also voll laufen. Das einzige was ich alternativ noch machen könnte wäre den Standardlüfter dranhängen und den per Software soweit runterregeln, dass ich ihn net hör. Ich hatte gestern unter Last (prime large) ~58°C.
Core2Duo E8300 C0@stock.

Edit: 58°C max unter Prime nach ~20min.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Beschissenes Desinge ...





Soramac schrieb:


> Es ist zu bunt, unübersichtlich und sicht nicht mehr ordentlich aus... mal schauen, wie es sich die nächsten Tage so auf mich wirkt :>



Unterschreib ich genau so! Ich will eine Funktion um das alte Design auszuwählen, ich erwarte schon die ersten Abstimmungsthreads.




Heute ist übrigens die CPU angekommen, muss sie aber noch abholen.



edit: Kyragan, das erinnert mich an einen AMD-Sockel, nämlich der erste Dualcore-Sockel von AMD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keks bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Das Design ist wirklich eher nen (wie sagt man so schön?) Fail.. :X_


----------



## Xerivor (14. Januar 2010)

Boah Augenkrebs was ist das fürn sche** Design omg..-.-


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ok andere frage wie lange ist die RC Version von Windows 7 noch gültig?


Windows 7 RC startet ab dem 1. März 2010 alle zwei Stunden neu und läuft dann am 1. Juni 2010 ebenfalls vollständig ab



Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab 800rpm S-Flex dranhängen, die auf 12V also voll laufen. Das einzige was ich alternativ noch machen könnte wäre den Standardlüfter dranhängen und den per Software soweit runterregeln, dass ich ihn net hör. Ich hatte gestern unter Last (prime large) ~58°C.
> Core2Duo E8300 C0@stock.



Naja die SFLEX liefern ja nicht gerade viel Luft, probier mal einen anderen Lüfter aus. Der mitgelieferte Slipstream sollte doch leise genug sein,oder?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ha! RAM und Board haben doch glatt 0,9sec in SuperPi 1M rausgeholt!
Glaub ich stürz mich nachher mal ins BIOS. Mal schaun, was meine CPU so kann... :X
@Rethelion Jo, hab ich mir nachher auch überlegt. Der Slipstream is eigentlich ganz ok. Sollte wenn er net zu hoch dreht auch leise bleiben. Hoff ich :/


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2010)

Naja - Du kannst nicht den Kuehler auf super-leise trimmen und dann erwarten, dass er noch die gleiche Kuehlleistung hat. Auch wenn die SFLEX vielleicht effektiver sind als die originalen Kuehler werden sie mit 800rpm doch nicht die gleiche Leistung haben wie die originalen Kuehler bei vllt. 3000rpm unter Last. Das ist so als wuerdest Du Dein Auto tiefer legen und Dich dann beschweren, dass es jetzt immer so hart durch die Schlagloecher rumpelt...


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2010)

Das neue Design ist echt ne Katastrophe.. und irgendwie ist mir auch nich ganz klar wie sich Threads die ich schon gelesen habe von neuen Unterscheiden, irgendwie sehen die alle gleich aus Oo (Edit : Ok, das war wohl nur ein Bug)

Pain, du hast nen 27" iMac? Hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - Du kannst nicht den Kuehler auf super-leise trimmen und dann erwarten, dass er noch die gleiche Kuehlleistung hat. Auch wenn die SFLEX vielleicht effektiver sind als die originalen Kuehler werden sie mit 800rpm doch nicht die gleiche Leistung haben wie die originalen Kuehler bei vllt. 3000rpm unter Last. Das ist so als wuerdest Du Dein Auto tiefer legen und Dich dann beschweren, dass es jetzt immer so hart durch die Schlagloecher rumpelt...


Das ist mir bewusst. Doch ein wenig niedrigere Temps hatte ich schon erwartet. Hängen ja zwei Stück dran und der Mugen soll wohl in Bereichen ab 800rpm sehr effizient arbeiten. Offenbar brauchts doch paar RPM mehr. Ich lass erstmal den Slipstream dran und schau, ob ich den elegant geregelt bekomm.


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2010)

Hab bei Berlet bei uns auch letzens nen iMac 27" gesehen , also so groß ist er garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was schick ist, ist so nen Mac Monitor oder son Ding, halt nen Monitor von denen mit 30" :O
Will son Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest will ich nen 30" Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man, für die Kack Zahnspange, so kack Gummiring zwischen Backenzähne unten bekommen, und jetzt kann man kaum was essen, weil alles kacke weh tut, das voll kacke. ja kacke...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Pain, du hast nen 27" iMac? Hab ich was verpasst?^^



_;-)_


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Gnah..sry -_-_


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber was schick ist, ist so nen Mac Monitor oder son Ding, halt nen Monitor von denen mit 30" :O
> Will son Teil
> 
> 
> ...



Kinder die was wollen....

Ich weiß nicht ich fand die Dinger noch nie schön! Ich hab mich erst heute "aufgeregt" weil meine Schwägerin in spe sich nen Macbook gekauft hat zum Surfen und Musik hören... weil er so schön aussieht (und natürlich weil es cool ist einen zu haben) hab ihr dann gesagt dass mir das keine 800 € wert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wer wird wieder ständing angerufen weil sie mit dem BS nicht klar kommt....


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Gut..mit dem muss ich auch erst klarkommen..aber was spricht dagegen wenn er sich sowas holt und das Geld dafür h__at?_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> ständing angerufen weil sie mit dem BS nicht klar kommt....


Super, ich könnte der auch nicht gross helfen weil ich das OS so gut wie gar nicht kenne.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gut..mit dem muss ich auch erst klarkommen..aber was spricht dagegen wenn er sich sowas holt und das Geld dafür h__at?_



naja weil das in meinen Augen Geld zum Fenster raus werfen ist! hab mit einer Engelsgeduld auf sie eingeredet sich das Geld zu sparen. Naja jetzt hat sie nen Macbook (auch noch teuer bei MM gekauft) um damit Musik zu hören und zu surfen für 1.500 € aber hey, es ist weiß!


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

Bootcamp druf und Windoof installieren ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Bootcamp druf und Windoof installieren ^^



Ne windows hat ja jeder! Die zerschießt sich ja so schon ständig ihr System (übrigens der Grund für den Kauf, der alte ist so langsam geworden wie man deinstalliert hab ich 3 mal gezeigt Programme werden trotzdem via löschen des Ordners entfernt)... btw ich kenn mich auch nur mit Windows Betriebssystemen aus!


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Das weiße gibts doch nur in 13.3" oder nicht? Das kostet ca. 900€ bei MM/Saturn..das hätte natürlich vollkommen gereicht..gut..ich wusste nicht das sie das 1500€ Teil genommen haben.._


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2010)

1500 Euro für ein MacBook?... Oo

Da ist ja eindeutig was schief gelaufen, das Teil ist für 600-700 Euro weniger zuhaben...


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Sora...need Hilfe *g*_
_
_
_PM inc!_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Wie Zockt man die Leute ab? man verkauft teuer Apple Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Ach..das können die bei MM/Saturn auch mit "normalen" PC´s.. ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie Zockt man die Leute ab? man verkauft denn teuer Apple Sachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei dem Satz stell ich mir die Frage, wie können Apple Sachen noch teurer als teuer sein? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab echt ne gute CPU erwischt... Stockvoltage(1,088V!) und das Ding läuft statt 333er FSB mit 400. Bis jetzt stabil. Ich lass nachher mal primeCustom auf die CPU los während ich weg bin. Da geht noch mehr... :>


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab echt ne gute CPU erwischt... Stockvoltage(1,088V!) und das Ding läuft statt 333er FSB mit 400. Bis jetzt stabil. Ich lass nachher mal primeCustom auf die CPU los während ich weg bin. Da geht noch mehr... :>



Und dann brennt sie durch xD


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Bei nichtmal 1,1V? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal 400 FSB primestable bekommen und morgen mach ich in Ruhe weiter.
Nich mehr viel Zeit heute. :/
Mal sehen wie nah ich den 4GHz mit dem Board komm. Der RAM scheint ja auch gut zu gehen, ma schaun wann das Brett zumacht. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

So Starte gerade meine erst USB Installation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 1500 Euro für ein MacBook?... Oo
> 
> Da ist ja eindeutig was schief gelaufen, das Teil ist für 600-700 Euro weniger zuhaben...



ok es war wohl ein Macbook pro hoffe ich zumindest! Hab das Ding noch nicht gesehen, habs nur von meiner Freundin gehört! 

Habs von meiner Freundin gehört ungefähr so:

Freundin: "Hey Nicki hat sich nen McBook gekauft"
Ich: "ist die doof"
Freundin: "wieso sieht cool aus"
Ich: "und was hat es gekostet"
Freundin: "1.500 wäre gut hat der Verkäufer bei MM gesagt"
daraufhin hab ich mein Headset wieder aufgesetzt, vom Desktop in CoD4 gewechselt und ne Runde frei für alle ausgewählt...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Sounds like facepalm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Freundin: "Hey Nicki hat sich nen McBook gekauft"
> Ich: "ist die doof"
> Freundin: "wieso sieht cool aus"
> Ich: "und was hat es gekostet"
> ...


Made my Day. xD xD xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2010)

die farbkombi ist grausig^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> die farbkombi ist grausig^^


o.0
Es ist dieselbe Farbkombi wie im alten Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur an verschiedenen Stellen ist es nicht genauso gefärbt...mir gefällt das Design, man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2010)

hab mich auch schon dran gewöhnt - costumanpassung von css ist halt das geilste <3 xD


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Stimmt.. ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (14. Januar 2010)

Dreckiges neues Design, mein Laptop scheisst deswegen die ganze Zeit ab :>


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _;-)_


Dann mal gz, auch zur Entscheidung mit der D90.. die hätte ich auch genommen (auch wenn du sie wohl noch nicht hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Danke ;-)_
_
_
_
_
_Zur D90 : _
_
__Ende des Monats.."leider" vorerst "nur" mit dem 18-105mm VR Objektiv..später kommt dann (für´n) Zoo etc. noch das 70-300mm VR dazu.. :-)_


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2010)

Ein 300er bräucht ich auch mal... blöd dass die 'großen' Teleobjektive so teuer sind...
Aber ein 18-105 tuts für den Anfang auf jeden Fall, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Freu mich schon.. ;-)_
_
_
_Da Jahreskarte für Tierpark..wirds oft Bildchen geben *g*_


----------



## Asoriel (14. Januar 2010)

painschkes auch wenn ich kein Macfan bin: Besonders als Hobbyfotograph lohnt sich Aperture2. Ist ein echt tolles Programm.

Hast du einen Core2 oder nen Core i5 da drin verbaut?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Der 27" hat afaik nen i7 920 verbaut.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Januar 2010)

Paini, willst du später Fotograf oder so werden? 

Drecks Layout, ich seh nicht was ich schreib willst du später Fotograf werden oder so?erden? ^^


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2010)

Muss nicht sein, gibt auch ne C2D-Variante, @Kyra


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_C2D,4GB(vorerst - für´s Bearbeiten werdens vorraussichtlich 8 falls die 4 nicht reichen),4670 (ist ja nicht für´s spielen..)_
_
__Core i5 hatten sie nicht da und er wäre mir eh zu teuer gewesen..und für´s bearbeiten auch nicht wirklich notwendig..;-)_
_
_


_Danke für den Tipp..zwar nicht wirklich billig aber aufjeden Fall preiswerter als Photoshop *g*_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_@Shefa : Mal schauen was sich ergibt..erstmal nur Hobbymässig :-)__
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Ach ich liebe es laptops zu formatiern... kann man super im wo zimmer sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Januar 2010)

damit wurden die Finalbilder der OrangeBOX bearbeitet, und zwar binnen Sekunden. Davon war ich echt beeindruckt. War ein Kumpel der die Bilder gemacht hat, MacBook Pro im Schlepptau. 


Sollte dir bei der Magic Mouse der Zeiger zu lahm sein (hab ich schon des öfteren gelesen): MZoom ist die Lösung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Nicht schlecht und wieder mal danke für den Tipp mit MZoom :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Weiß ja nicht was du genau mit PS machen willst. Wenn es nur darum geht deinen Fotos aus der D90 ein wenig mehr Kontrast/Sättigung/was auch immer zu verpassen und das ganze auf dieser Hobbybasis reicht werden sicherlich auch paint.NET und GIMP reichen. Wenns wirklich professionell werden soll, wirst du um PS kaum herumkommen. Man muss ja nicht die aktuelle Version namens CS4 besitzen. CS2 oder noch ältere wie PS7 tuns genauso gut.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Januar 2010)

Mein letzter post für heute, da ich nicht seh was ich schreibe. Asoriel, CPU angekommen? Meine Hardware kommt morgen :>


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt auf mein iMac 27 i7 und eventuell auch 8GB und dazu Final Cut Express 4 für Videobearbeitung.

Gibt ja Geekbanch für Mac, könnte ich mal mit painschkes vergleichen, zu seinem iMac 27 von der Leistung her.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Photoshop wirds erstmal nicht..nein..wenn dann eher : _
_
_
_
_
_Lightroom_
_
_
_Aperture_
_
_
_Adope Elements_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_zumindest so in die Richtung.. ;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ich denk ich bleib bei 3,4GHz erstmal. Muss mich erstmal noch mit dem BIOS auseinandersetzen. Allzu reichlich sind die Einstellungen dort auch nicht. In jedem Fall geht da noch ne Menge, aber bin erstmal nicht unzufrieden- schon weil ich keinerlei Spannungen erhöhen musste. Morgen mal in Ruhe weitermachen, mal sehen wo das Maximum bei meiner Kühlung oder dem Board liegt.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Also mir reicht Gimp vollkommen um irgendwelche Banner etc zu basteln. Ist eh fast wie PS aufgebaut, muss man sich nur einarbeiten. 

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Soll ich mir Darksiders: Warth of War kaufen, oder lieber das Geld für Mass Effect 2 ausgeben? Kann mir diesen Monat noch ein Spiel leisten, weiß aber nicht welches der beiden es werden soll.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir Mass Effect 2! werde ich auch, und sicher auch 90% der Leute hier.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Darksiders rult..geiles Spiel! Aber musst du wissen :-)_


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2010)

Ich denke einfach immer noch, wenn jemand sehr viel an seinem Hobby macht und gerne mal nicht umbedingt auf den Geldbeutel schaut ist denke ich z.B. für Fotobearbeitungen/Videobearbeitungen oder Sonstige Arbeiten an einem Mac gar nicht so schlecht. Zu mindestens für Leute die sich mit Computern, Windows nicht wirklich auskennen und einfach nur ein Bildschirm da stehen haben wollen und einfache Sachen machen können ist das wirklich kein schlechter Schritt für die Mac Welt, weil es auch einfach aufgebaut ist.

Klar gibt es Leute die steigen nach 10 Jahren Windows Erfahrungen um auf Mac, aber manche die bleiben lieber bei Windows, haben ihre Programme dort und kommen zurecht, aber sehr für Neulinge ist das wirklich nicht schlecht, nicht um jetzt Mac Toll zureden, aber ich wüsste mir in erster Linie nicht, was ich für ein PC mir holen müsste , Bildschirm, Programm um Videos zu bearbeiten, Windows Movie Maker ist auch nicht das wirklich heiligste was man benutzen kann. Klar ist kurz um zuschneiden, Musik hinzufügen und das wars. Sicher weiß ich, das es Sony Vegas dafür gibt, aber manche Leute kennen sich mit sowas einfach garnicht aus.


----------



## Magexe (14. Januar 2010)

brauch ma ne empfehlung für nen spassiges free2play spiel wo man sich nicht stundenlang einspielen muss (vonwegen skills und so) ^^


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Darksiders rult..geiles Spiel! Aber musst du wissen :-)_



Rückt mal ein paar Infos raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Ja will mir eh beide holen, die Frage ist halt blos, welches zuerst. Hab mir momentan schon ME2 vorbestellt bei amazon, damit ich diese Bonus Rüstung bekomme. Allerdings kann ich auf die auch gern verzichten. So wichtig ist mir dieses Goodie jetzt auch nicht. Wobei Darksiders nicht mehr als 20 Stunden Spielzeit haben soll, ist das schon ein Argument für Mass Effect. Steh eher auf Spiele mit 30+ Std. an Spielzeit.

Da fällt mir ein, es gibt ja noch Dragon Age: Origins^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_Schaust du hier : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=627554_
_
_
_PS : WTF wo sind hier die Eckigen Klammern o_o_


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Ne Kurzbeschreibung für Darksiders: Zelda für Erwachsene^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2010)

_So könnte man es sagen , ja. :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Warte einfach auf Mass Effect 2, ich wette das du es nicht bereuen wirst.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Ich mag keine Hypes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Ist kein Hype.... es ist die wahrheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ich wart wirklich. Die zwei Wochen kann ich mir noch mit DiRT2 todschlagen. Jetzt wird erstmal ein 1 Liter "Döschen" Faxe geleert und South Park geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Und ich bin der Kaiser von China. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, ganz ehrlich: Ich trau Bioware ne Menge zu und bin mir sicher, dass es n gutes Spiel wird. Ich halte nur nicht allzuviel davon das Spiel bevor es überhaupt erscheint in den Himmel zu loben und jedem förmlich hinterherzuwerfen. Das ist alles.
Es gibt nurn paar Trailer und kaum InGame Szenen. Daraus kann man halt leider kaum ableiten wie fantastisch oder eben nicht das Game wird, weswegen ich lieber vorsichtiger bin was das angeht. Auch Mass Effect war nicht fehlerlos.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ein Programmierer von Bioware. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein aber ich bin mir sicher das es ein gutes Game wird, klar kein spiel ist perfekt, besonderes Mass Effect auf der Xbox 360.

Andre was meint ihr reicht 8800 GTS für Mass Effect 2 auf dem Pc?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Der Trailer zum Frontkämpfer war aber mal sehr genial. Diese "Charge" Fähigkeit find ich mal echt abgefahren, ein Glück ist mein Shepard ein Frontkämpfer, oder Vanguard, wie es im Englischen heißt.
Und wenn es wirklich nicht gut ist, dann muss man es eben nicht kaufen. Ich bild mir aber lieber immer selbst ein Bild, denn Reviews sind nie ganz objektiv.

Edit: Ne 8800 wird bestimmt reichen, die verwenden immer noch die UT3 Engine. Wenn ME1 auf deinem Rechner lief, wird es ME2 auch. Ausserdem hast jetzt n neuen Prozzi etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

ME1 habe ich eben für die xbox 360. ^^ aber ME2 würde ich gerne für Pc kaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde es dann sehen....


gerade gesehen...
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo 2.6 GHz oder vergleichbarer AMD
*HAUPTSPEICHER:* 2 GB RAM
*FESTPLATTE: *15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher 
*3D GRAFIKKARTE:* 100% DirectX 9.0c kompatibel, mind 256 MB RAM, Shader 3.0 und den aktuellsten Treibern, ATI Radeon HD 2900XT, Nvidia Geforce 8800GT oder besser
*SOUNDKARTE:* 100% DirectX 9.0c kompatibel
*DVD-ROM:* 8fach Laufwerk
*BETRIEBSSYSTEM:* Windows XP (SP3)/ Vista (SP1), Windows7*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]also reicht es locker...[/font]


----------



## Mondryx (14. Januar 2010)

Minimal;
OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz or equivalent AMD CPU
Memory: 1GB Ram XP, 2GB Ram Vista/Windows 7 / 15GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or ATI Radeon X1600 Pro mit 256MB

Empfohlen;
OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2.6+ GHz or equivalent AMD CPU
Memory: 2GB Ram / 15GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT / ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT oder besser

Das sind die Sys Anforderungen. Bin gespannt wieviele FPS ich auf maximalen Details habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mein letzter post für heute, da ich nicht seh was ich schreibe. Asoriel, CPU angekommen? Meine Hardware kommt morgen :>



jopp, hab ich ja schon ein bischen weiter vorne geschrieben. Ich hol sie aber erst morgen ab. Ob sie dann direkt zu meinem Kollegen auf den OC-Krüppel mit 750i-Chip wandert oder zuerst mal auf meinem T2RS Plus vorbeischaut weiß ich noch nicht, das muss ich mit ihm klären.

Ich würde wetten, dass mit dem Megahalems fast 5GHz unter Luft möglich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Dann mal viel Erfolg dabei. Werd morgen auch nochmal schaun, was bei meinem E8300 geht.
3,4GHz, sprich FSB 400 macht er ja primestable, ohne auch nur eine Spannungserhöhung, mit... FSB405 ging auch noch. Weiter hab ichs nich getestet. Irgendwann wird das Board zumachen, oder meine Belüftung zeigt mir Grenzen auf. Die CPU und der RAM werden glaub ich als letzte streiken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

So gestern Global Agenda gekauft...die Beta jetzt 3 Stunden gespielt und ich muss sagen: Lustiger Online Shooter (nur leider fehlen mir die quests) man macht eig. nur random missionen, aber soweit ich weis kann man auch bestimmte gebiete machen und pvp matches ^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

Morgn,

und ich hab gerade gesehen das ich eine E-Mail von Amazon bekommen habe, dass sich die FF 13 - Special Edition wohl erst so gegen den 12.03, anstatt 09.03 bei mir einfinden wird.
Auf deren Seite steht aber immer noch 09.03. bin mal gespannt was es nun wird. Nunja, erstmal noch 2 Wochen auf ME2 warten. Meine externe nervt mich inzwischen echt hart, seitdem ich mein neues Sys habe lärmt die wie sonst was rum, auf die verzichten kann ich allerdings auch nicht. Muss mir mal was einfallen lassen, wie ich die still lege.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir doch eine interne Festplatte....


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

Hab ja ne interne, aber noch eine kann ich mir momentan nicht leisten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher das du sie leisten kannst! musst nur auf Mass effect verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*böses lachen*


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

Hmm... ja ne, da nehme ich lieber noch ne Weile das leichte brummen meiner externen in Kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan, was hast du noch gleich für Ram/Board? Wenns nur 800er ist (besonders mit 1,8V) kann es schon sein, dass ab ~450MHz der Ram limitiert. Dann würde ich entweder die Latenzen entschärfen oder Spannung auf 1,9-2V stellen, dann gehts auch höher hinaus.

Problem ist halt immer der niedrige Multi bei CPUs mit geringem Grundtakt. Das merke ich auch beim Q9550. Da sind 500MHz gerade mal gute 4GHz. Bei nem E8600 ist man schon bei 5GHz. Durch den niedrigen Multi limitiert das Board viel schneller. Der Grund, dass ein Mainboard dicht macht ist in 95% der Fälle eine FSB-Wall und nicht der reine Takt. Bei ner Extreme Edition kann man sogar die CPU ans Limit bringen. Gute Q9550 können mit keinem Mainboard der Welt ans Limit gebracht werden, da ein FSB von über 540MHz einfach nicht möglich ist, und das sind "nur" 4,6GHz. Mit offenem Multi würde da sicher einiges gehen. 10er Multi, 533MHz FSB wäre ein Traum zum benchen. Ram auf 1.200MHz bei CL5 und ab die Post! Allerdings macht das kein Mainboard mit...leider.


edit: Hätte ich ne XBox360 würde ich mir sofort Darksiders kaufen. Für den PC: hoffentlich kommts raus, sonst muss demnächst echt ne XBox her. Immerhin will ich die GTA-Teile, Forza und Darksiders spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mit keine xbox kaufen....^^ lieber warten, so weit ich weiss kommt eine neue Ende 2010^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Ist das nicht immer toll? Wenn man zu Hause ist und auf ein Pakerl warte kommt es immer erst am späten Nachmittag; fahr ich aber kurz vor Mittag einkaufen wird es natürlich genau in diesen 10 Minuten geliefert^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Ja ist geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

und ich hab 4 tag auf die mail von Dell gewartet, das ich geld einzahlen kann.... und ich hoffe die haben heute das geld bekommen und das es Dinstag oder Montag geliefert wird... bei denen kommt ja so UPS Fritze....


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer toll? Wenn man zu Hause ist und auf ein Pakerl warte kommt es immer erst am späten Nachmittag; fahr ich aber kurz vor Mittag einkaufen wird es natürlich genau in diesen 10 Minuten geliefert^^


Schicksal?

Ich hatte heute die ersten 4 Stunden frei, bin in der Zeit immer wieder aufgewacht, wollte noch nicht aufstehen und hab im Endeffekt die 5. Stunde verschlafen...


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer toll? Wenn man zu Hause ist und auf ein Pakerl warte kommt es immer erst am späten Nachmittag; fahr ich aber kurz vor Mittag einkaufen wird es natürlich genau in diesen 10 Minuten geliefert^^



Die haben mein letztes Paket geliefert als ich gerade unter der Dusche stand. Durfte dann bis Abends warten bis es in der Postfiliale war xD


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Kyragan, was hast du noch gleich für Ram/Board? Wenns nur 800er ist (besonders mit 1,8V) kann es schon sein, dass ab ~450MHz der Ram limitiert. Dann würde ich entweder die Latenzen entschärfen oder Spannung auf 1,9-2V stellen, dann gehts auch höher hinaus.
> 
> Problem ist halt immer der niedrige Multi bei CPUs mit geringem Grundtakt. Das merke ich auch beim Q9550. Da sind 500MHz gerade mal gute 4GHz. Bei nem E8600 ist man schon bei 5GHz. Durch den niedrigen Multi limitiert das Board viel schneller. Der Grund, dass ein Mainboard dicht macht ist in 95% der Fälle eine FSB-Wall und nicht der reine Takt. Bei ner Extreme Edition kann man sogar die CPU ans Limit bringen. Gute Q9550 können mit keinem Mainboard der Welt ans Limit gebracht werden, da ein FSB von über 540MHz einfach nicht möglich ist, und das sind "nur" 4,6GHz. Mit offenem Multi würde da sicher einiges gehen. 10er Multi, 533MHz FSB wäre ein Traum zum benchen. Ram auf 1.200MHz bei CL5 und ab die Post! Allerdings macht das kein Mainboard mit...leider.
> 
> ...


RAMs sind OCZ-Titanium DDR2-800. Laufen atm mit 480MHz bei 5-5-5-18er Timings(5:6 RAM-Teiler). Wie gesagt alles Stockvoltage bei allen Komponenten. Spielraum in Bezug auf Spannungen erhöhen ist da sicherlich vorhanden.


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe es... man zieht im Bus die Ohrhörer aus der Tasche und merkt dass man wohl irgendwo einen der Gummiaufsätze verloren hat. Und natürlich findet man nirgendwo die Originalen zum nachbestellen...

Edit : Bah, das neue Forum zeigt ja an wenn ein Beitrag bearbeitet wurde... irgendwie mag ich das nicht, ich entdecke Tippfehler immer erst nach dem posten ^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich liebe es... man zieht im Bus die Ohrhörer aus der Tasche und merkt dass man wohl irgendwo einen der Gummiaufsätze verloren hat. Und natürlich findet man nirgendwo die Originalen zum nachbestellen...



Unter anderem aus diesem Grund habe ich mir zu Weihnachten http://www.amazon.de/AKG-Acoustics-518-DJ-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B000ISP3M4 schenken lassen. Der Sound ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich liebe es... man zieht im Bus die Ohrhörer aus der Tasche und merkt dass man wohl irgendwo einen der Gummiaufsätze verloren hat. Und natürlich findet man nirgendwo die Originalen zum nachbestellen...
> 
> Edit : Bah, das neue Forum zeigt ja an wenn ein Beitrag bearbeitet wurde... irgendwie mag ich das nicht, ich entdecke Tippfehler immer erst nach dem posten ^^



Das geht mir auch immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also anstrengen beim Tippen, sonst wirds peinlich, wenn unter jedem deiner Beiträge : Bearbeitet steht ^.^


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Naja, die passen nicht in die Hosentasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Sound von meinen Ohrhörern ist auch super.. wenn ich diese Gummiteile (haben die eigentlich einen Namen?) einzeln nachbestellen könnte wäre ich absolut zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

Naja darum hab ich mir welche zum einklappen ausgesucht. Die passen in jede Tasche die man dabei hat, ohne großartig Platz zu nehmen. Nur sollte man dann wenigstens irgend eine Tasche bei sich tragen^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Bah, das neue Forum zeigt ja an wenn ein Beitrag bearbeitet wurde... irgendwie mag ich das nicht, ich entdecke Tippfehler immer erst nach dem posten ^^


Noch gar nicht aufgefallen...gleich mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag anmerken

Was mich am meisten stört ist bisher, dass kein neuer Tab geöffnet wird, wenn man auf einen Link klickt...aber das sind Kinderkrankheiten *g*


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Noch gar nicht aufgefallen...gleich mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag anmerken


Das war doch schon immer so, nur das es vorher in kleinerer Schrift angezeigt wurde...


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Echt? Wäre mir neu, oder es ist mir zumindest nie aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

wäre mir auch neu...


Falathrim: Mausradklick auf den Link macht im FF nen neuen Tab auf.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Alternativ: Rechtsklick->Link in neuem Tab öffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Ist mir alles viel zu umständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Also ich dachte das stand da schon immer, nur in Schriftgröße 3 oder so^^


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Januar 2010)

Puh, der PC-Neubau-Thread ist ja mal wieder ein richtiger "ich komme aus dem WOW Forum" Klassiker...


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sollten mal einen Sticky im WoW-Forum machen in dem ein Link hierer steht... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Soa erstmal off, Setsungen montieren^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Als ob da jemand Stickys lesen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

Fala dein Beitrag ist geil xD ich hätte genauso gekontert ^^

Aber mal ne Frage...wenn ich jetzt eh Gehalt bekomme, wollte ich mir gleich ne Black Caviar (wird die so geschrieben?) bestellen da es ja bei der F3 ein wenig blöd aussieht (viele ausfälle schlechter Service)...soll ich mir lieber 2x die kleinste Variante kaufen und die im Raid-Verbund laufen lassen (brauch ich da noch was extra?) oder reicht es wenn ich nur eine nehme?

EDIT: Naja und ein Laufwerk muss her, da ich mein Altes nicht hernehmen kann (jaja ein xmx PC und das Laufwerk ist da drin fest...alle schrauben offen und es tut sich immernoch nix...) am besten wäre ein Externer DVD-Brenner (da ich eh kaum CD's benutze ausser zum installieren, und mein Vadder den auch zum brennen benutzen will an seinem Notebook ^^) gibts da was gutes? ^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Bin für RAID
Und da dein MB RAID0/1 unterstützt dürftest du weiter nichts brauchen...kenn mich da aber nicht aus ;D


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Bist du n Performancejunkie? Wenn nein, wofür RAID. Ein Backup kann ein RAID nie ersetzen, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit braucht dann kauf zwei davon und bei nen Raid auf. Wenn dus nicht unbedingt brauchst, spar dir die Kohle. Wenn es nur um Performance geht kannst du die gleichen ~100€ auch in ne 40GB Intel X25-M Postville investieren.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Seh ich wie Kyragan. Ich hatte ja selbst meine beiden F3 im Raid0 (kauf dir lieber Black Caviar, Samsung-Support ist unter aller Sau!). Beim Raid0 hast du zwar Durchsatz wie Hölle, aber schlechtere Latenzen auf die es hauptsächlich ankommt. Daher habe ich das Raid auch wieder aufgelöst. Insbesondere das Kopieren von Dateien von einer auf die andere Platte geht im Raid nur halb so schnell, da beide Platten lesen und schreiben müssen. Ohne Raid muss das Quelllaufwerk nur lesen, das Ziellaufwerk nur schreiben. Wenn du also oft große Daten hin und her schiebst würde ich Raid lassen.

Bei den Black Caviar würde ich die 640GB-Version kaufen, da die 333GB-Platter hat. Zwar nicht so schnell wie die 500GB-Platter der F3, aber immer noch schneller als die 2x250GB der 500GB Black Caviar.


Ich würde für ~150€ ne 640GB Black Caviar und ne 40GB Postville X-25M kaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Grad mal Vantage durchgejagt... 
Stocktakt: P6616 3DMarks.
OC@3,4GHz: P6717 3DMarks.

Gleich mal noch Heaven drüberjagen.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

Danke für die antwort von euch beiden ^^

Also dann werde ich mir erstmal nur die Black Caviar und werde eventuell dann ne SSD dazu kaufen (es geht mir um veringerte Ladezeiten bei allen Programmen...seis jetzt Photoshop oder nen Game ^^).
Es ging mir nur darum ob jetzt Raid beim Lesen schneller ist oder nicht (ich verschiebe kaum große daten und ich komme wunderbar mit meiner 320gb platte aus, hab grade ma 160gb voll ^^)


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Hey ihr´s :-)_


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

oh nein ein painschkes <.< alle man in deckung ^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

nur wirst du in den allerseltensten Fällen großte Dateien laden. Dann bringt dir ein Raid0 einen immensen Vorteil. Der Fall tritt aber quasi garnie ein. Die Regel ist, dass viele kleine Dateiteile geladen werden, seltenst große Stücke. Auf diese muss erstmal zugegriffen werden, und genau da kommt die langsamere Zugriffszeit ins Spiel. Ob Raid0 oder nicht, an Ladezeiten wirst du keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Bei meinem obigen Geschwafel gings mir um Platter, nicht Platten. Also die Scheiben in der Festplatte. Um so größer die sind, desto höher ist die Geschwindigkeit, da die Datendichte höher ist. Die 500GB/1TB haben 250GB-Platter, die 320GB/640GB haben 333GB-Platter, welche schneller sind. Zumindest bei den Black Caviar sollte das so sein. Die F3s haben immer die noch schnelleren 500GB-Platter verbaut.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

Naja gut, ich werde erstmal kein Raid benutzen ^^
Dann werd ich mir die 640er kaufen (ich hab eh nix gegen viel speicher bei relativ geringem preis)

Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach nem guten externen DVD-Brenner ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> oh nein ein painschkes <.< alle man in deckung ^^



_Hm..?_


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..?_



du verdirbst mir immer meinen spass ^^ das sollte witzig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Interessant... vor der OC-Aktion 823 Punkte im Heaven, nachher 811. O_o


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Ramteiler runtergesetzt oder Latenzen entschärft?


edit: Ansonsten reagiert Heaven eh ein wenig komisch auf OC.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Ne, gar nix. 
Wie gesagt: Das einzige, was ich verändert hab war den FSB auf 400 anzuheben. Der Witz ist, meine alten Rams liefen auf 5-5-5-15 bei 333MHz also PC2-666. Die neuen laufen auf aktuell 480MHz bei 5-5-5-18er Timings. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das so geringe Timingunterschiede die Perfomance so runterreißen dass ein solches overclocking kompensiert wird und sogar das Ergebnis verschlechtert.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

So, bin auch wieder da. Mit neuem Rechner naürlich, auch gleich mal ein bisschen OC'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen was gleich noch so geht.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Nich schlecht..;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder da. Mit neuem Rechner naürlich, auch gleich mal ein bisschen OC'd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann aber hopp das Sysprofile editieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder da. Mit neuem Rechner naürlich, auch gleich mal ein bisschen OC'd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo 
Du bist ja jetzt schon bei 1,5V....


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

ich will meinen 955 auch auf 3,8 haben ^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

So, aktualisiert.

@ Rethi: 1,5V ist Standart gewesen.


----------



## Niranda (15. Januar 2010)

Ich bekomms einfach nich hin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte schritt, das Google den betreff editiert und den absender NICHT verändert... hmpf
hat jmd ne lösung?


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

standard 1,5v O.o ich komm standard auf 1,4 unter max last ^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Stockvoltage beim 955 sollte eigentlich um 1,35V sein. :O


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, aktualisiert.
> 
> @ Rethi: 1,5V ist Standart gewesen.



Dann muss ihn den Board falsch erkennen oder die VCore wird falsch ausgelesen.
Standard ist ca. 1,35V und von AMD die max Spannung ist 1,45V; 1,5V ist schon verdammt hoch unter Lukü


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Also, ich hab an der Spannung nicht rumgefuchtelt. Ich schau gleich nochmal ins Bios. 38°C im Idle finde ich aber trotzdem nicht schlecht :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Eventuell hast du nichts per Hand an der Spannung gemacht, aber ich könnte fast wetten dass die Spannung im BIOS auf Auto steht. Da kommen in der Regel eh zu hohe Werte raus.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Ich schau einfach mal kurz nach, bis gleich :>

Edit: Stimmt, war auf Auto. Hab nun auf 1,35V gestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt; ich denke nämlich mit 1,5V würd dir der Prozessor nicht lange leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft er so stabil mit 3,8GHZ?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Das ist dann die andere Frage. Jag mal ne Runde prime drüber oder LinX.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Hatte ich jetzt vor. Hab mal auf 4x4,00 GHz geschraubt. Muss es mir aber erstmal runterladen.

Edit: Und muss noch Graka Treiber etc. installieren :>
Edit2: Welchen Mode eigentlich nehmen? Also bei Prime.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

ich nehm immer In-Place Large FFTs


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hatte ich jetzt vor. Hab mal auf 4x4,00 GHz geschraubt. Muss es mir aber erstmal runterladen.
> 
> Edit: Und muss noch Graka Treiber etc. installieren :>
> Edit2: Welchen Mode eigentlich nehmen? Also bei Prime.


Um die CPU selbst zu testen erstmal small FFTs. Wenn das ohne Fehler durchläuft nen Custom Run. Wenns da weder Fehler, noch Freezes oder Abstürze gibt bist du relativ sicher.
Bei ner BE CPU sollte eigentlich small FFT reichen, weil dort quasi nur die CPU getestet wird. Mit in Place large FFTs testet man im Grunde das gesamte Bus-System. Die CPU selbst wird dort weniger belastet, weil die Datenepakete so groß sind dass sie nicht mehr in den Cache passen und somit in den RAM wandern.
LinX soll etwas aggressiver sein und das System mehr beanspruchen. Wenn du LinX fehlerfrei durchbekommst, kannst du von nem stabilen System ausgehen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Ich sag mal garnix. Ich hab auf "OK" geklickt, und exakt im selben Moment ist mein Rechner abgeschmiert. Mal schauen, wie es jetzt mit 1,45V läuft, 1,35 waren bestimmt zu wenig :>


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Also wenn er mit 1,45V stabil auf 4GHz läuft hast du ne gute CPU/MB^^
Ich muss schon 1,5V geben damit SuperPI läuft


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Glaub du kannst von Glück reden, dass er bei 4GH @1,35V überhaupt gebootet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Glaub du kannst von Glück reden, dass er bei 4GH @1,35V überhaupt gebootet hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Also bis jetzt läuft das. Mal schauen wie lange er durchhält :>


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

ich gebe dir noch weitere 5minuten ^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Dann lass mal über Nacht prime95 Custom durchlaufen. Wenn da alles klar geht kannst du von stabil sprechen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Okay, ist jetzt doch abgeschmiert. Hab jetzt mal auf 3,8GHz zurück. 4 würde ich sowieso im Normalfall nicht auslanten können - denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

ich hatte recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Warscheinlich ist er genau deswegen in die Knie gegangen. 

Wenn der jetzt 3,8 für eine Stunde schafft, dann Fummel ich da heute erstmal nicht weiter dran rum. Muss schließlich noch jede Menge Sachen installieren. Und eine Runde MW2 muss auch mal wieder :>


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist er genau deswegen in die Knie gegangen.
> 
> Wenn der jetzt 3,8 für eine Stunde schafft, dann Fummel ich da heute erstmal nicht weiter dran rum. Muss schließlich noch jede Menge Sachen installieren. Und eine Runde MW2 muss auch mal wieder :>



wenn er dir dann bei MW2 abscheisst weiste warum ^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Genau, wegen dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

*Voodoo puppe weg leg*
Wie kommst du nur da druf? *böse lacht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

@Shefanix: Ich würd lieber vorher schauen dass er stabil läuft, sonst zerschiesst dir nacher irgendwann das OS oder irgendwelche Programme.

@Kyragan: Musstest du den Setsugen auch so mordmässig fest anschrauben, damit er sich nicht mehr dreht??


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Rethi, wenn ich mir das OS zerballer ist mir das auch egal. Ist eh grad komplett neu :>


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Rethi, wenn ich mir das OS zerballer ist mir das auch egal. Ist eh grad komplett neu :>



Deswegen^^
Es soll ja auch "neu" bleiben und möglichst lange schnell laufen, aber wenn du da ständig abstürzt oder BS bekommst wird das OS immer lahmer.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Shefanix: Ich würd lieber vorher schauen dass er stabil läuft, sonst zerschiesst dir nacher irgendwann das OS oder irgendwelche Programme.
> 
> @Kyragan: Musstest du den Setsugen auch so mordmässig fest anschrauben, damit er sich nicht mehr dreht??


Ähm. Eigentlich nicht. Meiner sitzt fest, aber mit genug Spielraum. Etwa so, dass die Schrauben bündig mit den Rändelmuttern abschließen. Haste den Lüfter eigentlich rumgedreht? Weil meiner hat wie gesagt nach ~ner Woche Schleifgeräusche verursacht, weil die Rotorblätter an einigen Lamellen langeschrammt sind. Dann hab ich ihn wieder rumgedreht. :/


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ähm. Eigentlich nicht. Meiner sitzt fest, aber mit genug Spielraum. Etwa so, dass die Schrauben bündig mit den Rändelmuttern abschließen. Haste den Lüfter eigentlich rumgedreht? Weil meiner hat wie gesagt nach ~ner Woche Schleifgeräusche verursacht, weil die Rotorblätter an einigen Lamellen langeschrammt sind. Dann hab ich ihn wieder rumgedreht. :/



So hab ich sie auch festgezogen, kommt mir nur so gefährlich fest vor^^
Umgedreht hab ich ihn, sonst würden die Wandler zu warm werden; und wenn er lärmt schreib ich Scythe an.
Vorhin hab ich mal auf die Graka geschaut und dann stand der Lüfter still...hatte ihn am Chipsatzslot angesteckt und da hat ihn das MB einfach abgeschalten^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Häng den Lüfter ans Netzteil. Hast ja die Ministeuerung mitgeliefert. Die reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Häng den Lüfter ans Netzteil. Hast ja die Ministeuerung mitgeliefert. Die reicht völlig aus.



Naja hab dann einfach eingestellt das der immer auf 100% läuft und den Rest mach ich über den Regler


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Meiner hängt am Netztei. Die Steuerung ist bei Low am Anschlag. Hab kein Tool zur Hand, aber der wird wohl irgendwas zwischen 300-600rpm haben. Das reicht auch unter Last. Zumindest hab ich dort noch nicht mehr als 60°C gesehn. Und das saugend. Dafür echt ruhig. Ich kann damit leben.


----------



## Crayzie (15. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend ihr Lieben, 
ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich mir Ende November (21.11.09 genau), einen mit eurer Hilfe zusammegestellten Pc bei hardwareversand.de bestellt.
Dabei war u.a. eine neue HD5850 und eben diese bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen, da ich seither auf ein Eintreffen meiner Bestellung warte und auch die Hotlinemitarbeiter mir trotz dutzenden Anrufen nie weiterhelfen konnten und immer nur meinten sie wüssten es selbst nicht wann die Karte verfügbar sein wird.

Nun meine Frage, soll ich die lange Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen und die Bestellung aufrecht erhalten, oder lieber abbrechen, warten bis die Karte auf Lager ist und dann direkt ein aktuelleres, sowie komplett neu zusammengestelles System kaufen? _(sind ja schon mehr als 2 Monate Zeit vergangen)
_


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Würde nicht groß was anders machen, nur den RAM würd ich durch einen ganze 10€ günstigeren ersetzen...und beim Mainboard vielleicht noch friemeln, aber da ist auch ein gutes drin...und die Graka ist nur teurer geworden
Also ne, lieber durchhalten *g*


----------



## Crayzie (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und entschuldige bitte, dass ich vergessen habe das Bestellte zu posten, habe ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Nett das du trotzdem nachgeschaut hast.

Dann werde ich mal auf eine glückliche Fügung hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Was mir grad noch einfällt, die Preise bleiben doch wie sie beim Bestelltermin waren oder?, nich das die mir die Graka dann noch für mehr andrehen wollen!


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Läuft immernoch auf 3,8GHz. Wenn MW2 fertig installiert ist mach ich Schluss. Dann lass ich heut Abend nochmal Costum durchlaufen :>

Wie teuer wird man wohl eine 9800GT noch los? :>

Edit @ über mir: Ja, die Preise bleiben so wie du sie bestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crayzie (15. Januar 2010)

Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Danke dir.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie teuer wird man wohl eine 9800GT noch los? :>


Ich weiß nicht, aber ich hab Interesse *g*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Hmm, Asoriel meinte glaube ich mal, das er irgendeine HD4XXX-Karte für dich in petto hätte. Ansonsten, warum willst du eine 9800GT? So gut ist die nun auch nicht. Obwohl ich ja nicht weiss was du im Rechner hast. OnBoard?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich, da sind tatsächlich ein paar Techniker Top-Poster geworden.
Hätte eher gedacht, dass alle aus dem WoW-Bereich kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eine 7600GT, kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Was erwartest du bei der Postfrequenz hier in der Technikecke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Glaub mir...um punkt 21 Uhr ist da nur noch eine ganz bestimmte Personengruppe zu finden.

edit: Achja...Sebi hat oder hatte eine HD4670. Die 9800GT ist da imho ein wenig stärker. Und ich hab derzeit auf meinem alten ASRock-Hybridmainboard eine 7600GS. Solange ich keine PCI-E-Karte hab, kann ich nämlich nicht das EP45-DS4 von Sebi verbauen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Unglaublich, da sind tatsächlich ein paar Techniker Top-Poster geworden.
> Hätte eher gedacht, dass alle aus dem WoW-Bereich kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

Ich hoffe das der Dell Monitor am Dienstag kommt >_> mag nicht mehr warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Fala, das mit der 9800GT war eher nur so ein Gedanke. Glaube nicht das ich jetzt auch nur noch annähernd an 200€ rankomme, die ich  für eine HD5850 benötige :>


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Fala, das mit der 9800GT war eher nur so ein Gedanke. Glaube nicht das ich jetzt auch nur noch annähernd an 200€ rankomme, die ich  für eine HD5850 benötige :>


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a354157.html

Du kannst es probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Genau verkauf das teil als super Gaming Grafikkarte auf Ebay für 199€ ein trottel wird die schon kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Ich sags ja, das Geld würd nie und nimmer reichen. 180Pflocken würden mir warscheinlich fehlen. Wer nimmt sie für soviel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Ich nehm sie für 20, dann musste nur 180 aufbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mal 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- Erstmal MW2 zocken ^^


----------



## Magexe (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ne MSI 9800GTX+ t2D512 da ^^ (aber nicht die mim vollen case, sondern mit nem Custom Kühler von MSI)^^ *hust* Laut Geizhals 200euro xD

EDIT: http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2008/09/28/97252.jpg die ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Januar 2010)

Eben Avatar 3D gewesen, war nicht schlecht, aber mir hat die Handlung nicht so gefallen und die 3D Effekte, bzw die Technik wurde nicht richtig ausgenutzt, zu wenige Effekte leider. Aber sonst guter Film!


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Ach Chris tut mir Leid, an die 4670 hab ich garnichtmehr gedacht...der Preis ist immer noch der Selbe (35&#8364. Würde die Karte mir gehören wäre sie wahrscheinlich schon lange auf dem Weg zu dir, ich hätte nichts gegen eine Anzahlung, nur mein Nachbar sieht das anders. Da ich nur der Vermittler bin hab ich da nicht viel zu melden.

Wenn du im Luxx noch nicht für den MP freigeschalten bist kann ich auch da mal für dich suchen oder eine Anfrage stellen wenn du dein Budget nennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soramac, deine Signatur bedarf einer Überarbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix, die CPU ist jetzt schon ne ganze Weile angekommen, aber ich hatte einfach noch keine Zeit sie abzuholen. Wahrscheinlich morgen, wobei da ist bei uns Treffen vom Viererbund, das ist nur alle 4 Jahre. Wer da genauere Infos will soll sich melden, interessiert sicher nicht jeden. Das ist uns die 5. und schönste Jahreszeit.

Hier mal ein Video zu dem Spektakel: http://www.buffed.de...v%3D1wqWgahVoI4

Als Außenstehender sicher schwer zu verstehen, da muss man eigentlich reinwachsen. Die Narren aus Rottweil kommen aus meiner Stadt, in so nem Kleidle renn ich morgen auch rum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Signatur im Luxx:
gib asus keine chance
s1156 ist der burner

höhö


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Ha! Noch son Karnevalsmensch... Meine Eltern sind morgen auch unterwegs. Ich für meinen Teil bin bei nem Kumpel, Hauspartys sind immer gut! :>

Was Sockel 1156 angeht: Stimmt früher ist er gern "abgeburnt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Morgen ist Karneval? Nicht im Ernst oder? 

Also 3,8 läuft auf jedenfall stabil. Jetzt hab ich grad ein Bios-Update hinter mir und werd mich mal an die 4,00 wagen


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

...


...


NEIN!

Das ist Fasnet, kein Karnevall! Das ist mir Tradition und Regeln, nicht nur hemmungsloses Besäufnis (wobei...auch ein bischen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Ist doch alles der selbe mist *weg duck*



Kyragan schrieb:


> Stimmt früher ist er gern "abgeburnt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Ihr Rheinländer mit eurem Zeugs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja die Karnevalssaison wird zumindest bei uns morgen quasi eingeläutet. Auch wenn ichn verdammter Muffel bin, ertragen muss mans ja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ichn verdammter Muffel bin, ertragen muss mans ja ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider; aber zum Glück wohne ich aufm Land und da schon etwas abgelegen vom Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Fasnet, Karneval, Fasching... whatever. Alles der selbe Müll. Ich hab damit nichts am Hut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, ein Besäufnis wirds auch von meiner Seite morgen geben, aber das ist Reste-Verwertung von Silvester. ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Kurze Frage..wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund einen (zB.) PC bei Mediamarkt gekauft habe und ihn aber gern (aus welchem Grund auch immer) zurückbringen will und mein Geld zurück haben möchte.. muss ich einen Grund angeben? MÜSSEN die diesen zurücknehmen? _
_
_
_Eigentlich hat man ja ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht und man muss keinen Zurückbring/Umtauschgrund angeben..oder?_


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Eigentlich hat man ja ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht und man muss keinen Zurückbring/Umtauschgrund angeben..oder?_



Das 14Tage Rückgaberecht gibts glaub ich nur im Internet, aber wenn du hingehst und irgendeine Begründung brinst dürften sie ihn auch zurücknehmen.


----------



## Xerivor (15. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß müssen sie dir das Geld nicht geben... das machen sie wenn schon aus Kulanz?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Nur bei Versandhandel(sei es gedruckte Kataloge oder per Internet) gilt das 14tägige Rückgaberecht. Wenn du das Ding im Laden kaufst liegt das in der Kulanz des Händlers. Er kann das Ding zurücknehmen und dir den Betrag erstatten, er kann aber auch das Teil zurücknehmen und von dir verlangen dir (einen ) Artikel in gleichem Wert als Tausch dafür mitzunehmen, er kann das Gerät zurücknehmen und dir dafür nen Gutschein in Warenwert geben oder die Rücknahme komplett verweigern. Da wirds wohl auf Firmenrichtlinien oder persönliche Kulanz ankommen. Oder auf deinen Charme, du kennst nicht zufällig ne großbusige Blondine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Doch..einige ;-) *träum*_
_
_
_Aber ich könnte Miss Venus 2007 anrufen.. :X_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Hm..wenn ich dann zB. sage mein Opa hat mir genau das gleiche gekauft? Oder vllt doch das wir das Geld privat für einen anderen Zweck brauchen..?_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Die Opa nummer ist immer gut^^ so lange man noch jung aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..wenn ich dann zB. sage mein Opa hat mir genau das gleiche gekauft? Oder vllt doch das wir das Geld privat für einen anderen Zweck brauchen..?_



Du hattest Geburtstag und deine Eltern haben dir einen besseren PC gekauft; dumm nur wenn sie deinen Ausweis sehen wollen^^


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Wieso? Was ist daran dumm?_
_
_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

Paini, kannst du gut schauspielern? Wenn ja, ist das eigentlich relativ einfach denen was vorzumachen. Da sind der Fantasie fast keine Grenzen gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So, 3,2GHz stabil bei 1,25V. Mal schauen wie weit ich noch runterkomme. ^^


----------



## Xerivor (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn du heute hingehst sagst du hattest Geb und deine Eltern haben dir zum Geb nen besseren PC geschenkt willst den wo du dämlich gekauft hast zurückgeben und hattest aber im Juni Geb kommt das bissel komisch rüber =/


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Naja gut..dann sag ich halt verfrühtes Geburtstagsgeschenk oder sonstwas.._
_
_
_Wie auch immer..danke für eure Hilfe! Bis morgen ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Geht der iMac zurück?


----------



## Soramac (15. Januar 2010)

Oder sagst einfach, wenn er sagt ne es geht nicht, nur ein Gutschein kriegst du, sagst du: Es bringt ja auch nichts, seitdem meine Mama nicht mehr ist, also.. ich habe meiner Mama zu Weihnachten eine Heizdecke geschenkt, weil sie immer so gefroren hatte und sie hatte Probleme mit dem Wasser halten.. ja.. und als meine Mama nachts auf Toilette musste, deswegen ist die Heizdecke ... dadurch ist die Mama dann *schneutz*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Januar 2010)

So tun, als ob jemand der mir Nahe ist gestorben wäre, wäre das letzte was ich tun würde - wenn ich es denn machen würd. Ich find sowas einfach unterstete Schublade :>


----------



## Soramac (15. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So tun, als ob jemand der mir Nahe ist gestorben wäre, wäre das letzte was ich tun würde - wenn ich es denn machen würd. Ich find sowas einfach unterstete Schublade :>



War ja auch nur Spaß, ist aber zulustig bei der Stromberg Staffel 3.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Bei SuperPI 1M kommt es hauptsächlich auf den RAM an oder? Ich bin vorhin mit 4,00GHz bei der CPU nämlich nur auf 18,XXX Sekunden gekommen. Und Kyra hat ja schon 14Sekunden


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2010)

Glaub ich eher nicht, so ein paar Zahlen lasten doch 4 GB RAM nicht aus...
Ich hab jedenfalls 16,2 bei 1M...


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei SuperPI 1M kommt es hauptsächlich auf den RAM an oder? Ich bin vorhin mit 4,00GHz bei der CPU nämlich nur auf 18,XXX Sekunden gekommen. Und Kyra hat ja schon 14Sekunden



C2D best! ;D
Wenn ich mal Laune hab zieh ich den mal für ne kurze Zeit so hoch wie ich komm. Mal schaun, was geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Glück fallen die 12Sekunden. Abhängig von Board und Kühlung. Mal sehn, ob ich am Wochenende Zeit dafür hab, bezweifle es aber mal.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Okay, 21,941 Sekunden. Was soll das? :>


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

21,94? Ich hatte ohne OC mit altem Board und RAM schon 17,272sec O_o
Nach dem der RAM drin war, war ich bei 16,3 oder so und nachm OC eben bei 14,11. :X

Edit: Ich fühl mich verarscht! Irgendwie zeigt er bei mir in der Sig nur den Link zum Profil an, aber nicht das Bild. Auch von Hand will der BB-Code nicht funktionieren. O_o


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Hmm, dann versteh ich jetzt mal überhaupt nicht, nach was es bei SuperPi geht. Normal müsste ich mit 4x4,00 doch eigentlich schneller sein :>


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Takt spielt sicherlich ne Rolle, aber wohl nicht die vordergründigste. Ich bin mir grad nichtmal sicher, ob SuperPi überhaupt Multicore unterstützt.

Edit: http://www.sysprofile.de/id121983
WTF! Auch im normalen Post wird mit das Bild net angezeigt... da muss irgendne Option warum auch immer umgestellt sein dass bei mir kein BB-Code funzt...


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Kyra, der BB-Code mag dich einfach nicht, so einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und SuperPi unterstützt nur 1-Core, zumindest meine ich mich da grade dran zu erinnern. Also 4x4,00 = Sinnlos 

Edit: Ich geh schlafen, gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Du kannst da Intel nicht mit AMD vergleichen, da die Intel da von Haus aus schneller sind. Haben irgendeinen Befehlssatz oder was weiss ich, den AMD nicht hat.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Geht der iMac zurück?



_Jop..wen es geht ;-)_
_
_
_Dafür kommt aber ein neuer..aber dann mit i5,8GB,4850..will die Leistung doch haben.._


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Ist das toll, jede Woche wieder werden im offi. WoW-Forum Links zu Trojanern gepostet. Nicht weiter schlimm, wäre da nicht das Probleme dass diese von nicht mal einem Viertel aller AVs erkannt werden...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Januar 2010)

Also kann man keine Bilder mehr in die Signatur machen?
Oder macht Buffed die Kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist das toll, jede Woche wieder werden im offi. WoW-Forum Links zu Trojanern gepostet. Nicht weiter schlimm, wäre da nicht das Probleme dass diese von nicht mal einem Viertel aller AVs erkannt werden...


Dann Klick halt auf keinen Link mehr^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Meine macht er auch kaputt. Hab nix dran geändert. :/


----------



## Mikroflame (16. Januar 2010)

Toll, dass (meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schlechter aussehende..) neue Design hat mein Opera gekillt.
 Ladezeiten von bis zu einer Minute, naja immerhin ist Google Chrome viel schneller ;/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

Google Chrome an die macht!!! ^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Gut, dass ich Chrome schon länger nutz. Guter Browser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jop..wen es geht ;-)__
> _


und wenn nicht..... [youtube]HpywTfVB52g[/youtube]


----------



## Asoriel (16. Januar 2010)

na painschkes, dann gehst ja richtig in die Vollen! 


Shefanix: Desshalb deaktiviert man bei nem Dualcore im Bios auch einen Kern, wenn man nur SuperPi bencht. Dann kommt man mit OC auf einen deutlich höheren Takt, da das Board nicht so schnell dicht macht. Das Programm nützt nur einen Kern. Und AMDs sind da prinzipiell deutlich langsamer als Intel. Mit nem E8600 haben wir schon ~7sek gebencht, mit nem AMD sind unter 10sek eigentlich unmöglich.
Mach dir da keine Gedanken, Intel ist einfach schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand ob man auch so Schutz hüllen für das Iphone im MM kaufen kann? 

und wegen einem HDMI kable auf was muss man da achten? oder ist das scheiss egal. xD


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na painschkes, dann gehst ja richtig in die Vollen!



_Joa..stimmt :-)_
_
_
_War grad bei MM und die sagten das ist kein Problem (mal schauen wie das ist wenn wir gleich mit dem Ding da auftauchen..-_-_
_
_
_Wenn alles glatt läuft hab ich heute oder "erst" am Montag dann den neuen.._


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und wegen einem HDMI kable auf was muss man da achten? oder ist das scheiss egal. xD



Naja solang es kein billiges Chinakabel ist, das schon am auseinanderfallen ist, dürfte es egal sein welches Kabel du kaufst. Jedenfalls bei einer Länge bis 3m; danach könnten Störungen, Bildfehler und so sachen auftreten, wobei ich mit meinem Noname 5m-HDMI auch ohne Probleme TV schauen kann^^ 
Wenn du genügend Geld über hast kannst ja mal die Kabel von Oehlbach anschauen; die hatten/haben ein gut geschirmtes, dass bis zu 15m übertragen kann ohne Verstärker; kostet der Meter nur gut 30€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

Ach so ok.... weil nächste Woche sollte ja mein neuer Monitor kommen der hat HDMI. und dort will ich die PS3 an schlissen.....


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix: Desshalb deaktiviert man bei nem Dualcore im Bios auch einen Kern, wenn man nur SuperPi bencht. Dann kommt man mit OC auf einen deutlich höheren Takt, da das Board nicht so schnell dicht macht. Das Programm nützt nur einen Kern. Und AMDs sind da prinzipiell deutlich langsamer als Intel. Mit nem E8600 haben wir schon ~7sek gebencht, mit nem AMD sind unter 10sek eigentlich unmöglich.
> Mach dir da keine Gedanken, Intel ist einfach schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit welchem Benchmark könnte man denn Intel mit AMD vergleichen? Also nur CPU.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mit welchem Benchmark könnte man denn Intel mit AMD vergleichen? Also nur CPU.



Gar keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench würde mir einfallen, aber sonst wüsste ich nichts. Naja außer den ganzen Game-Benchmarks.
--> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=388360


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ist doch Mist. In der Liste ist Intel bei den Quadcore auch über 5k Punkte vor AMD :/


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> <br />Hmm, ist doch Mist. In der Liste ist Intel bei den Quadcore auch über 5k Punkte vor AMD :/<br />


<br /><br />Naja AMD war halt noch nie an der Spitze von irgendwas, aber wenn du da die CPUs vergleichst.<br />Platz1 ist ein I7 auf 4,7Ghz; da kann der kleine Phenom@4Ghz nie mithalten^^

EDIT: Statt nie sollte an momentan sagen; zu zeiten des P4 wars anders^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Man bekommt die Phenoms auch irgendwie nicht so hoch wie die Intel's :/


----------



## Soramac (16. Januar 2010)

Hihi, painschecks, dann wirste ja bald genau den selben wie Ich haben. Obwohl du dir überlegen kannst, ob du statt 4GB RAM, dann 8GB RAM nimmst oder statt nen i5 ein i7 Quad Prozessor.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_Das wäre mir dann doch zu teuer..ich werd den i5 nehmen :-)_
_
_
_Am Monat hol ich den neuen.._


----------



## Soramac (16. Januar 2010)

Na, ich mein, du könntest statt 8GB RAM , auch ein i7 n ehmen und dafür nur 4GB RAM.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_Achso..naja..mal schauen welchen sie da haben :-)_
_
_
_Vllt wird auch ein Spontankauf mit i7&8GB xD_
_
_
_Aber ich denke eher nicht..i5 reicht ja vollkommen aus.._


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Na, ich mein, du könntest statt 8GB RAM , auch ein i7 n ehmen und dafür nur 4GB RAM.



Kosten 4GB-RAM genausoviel wie ein i7? Oo


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_http://store.apple.com/de/configure/MB953D/A?mco=MTM3NTgzMzc_
_
_
_ ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist heftig. 4GB RAM für 180€ anbieten


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_Stimmt..aber bei anderen Shops (wieso auch immer) kriegst du es für ca. 70€.._


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _http://store.apple.c...mco=MTM3NTgzMzc_
> _
> _
> _ ;-)_



Ich würde i7 und 4GB weglassen und dafür eine bessere Graka reinstecken, aber das geht nicht,oder?


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_Nein. Aber die 4850 reicht vollkommen aus..für die paar mal die ich spiele..und für CSS sowieso :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nein. Aber die 4850 reicht vollkommen aus..für die paar mal die ich spiele..und für CSS sowieso :-)_



Hm mir wäre die zu öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes. Jetzt wo ich einen leisen CPUKühler auf 800rpm habe, einen leisen Grafikkühler auf 800rpm und das NT bis auf ein paar Mal rattern eigentlich auch leise ist, frage ich mich wie ich die letzte Lärmquelle beseitigen kann: Die Festplatten
Die beiden Caviars liegen momentan in den leicht entkoppelten Wechselrahmen des HAFs und ich hab sie noch auf Schaumstoff gestellt, aber ich hör sie immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kann ich da machen? 
Gegen SSDs tauschen hatte ich schon im Sinn, aber 1TB auf SSD aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Austauschen gegen andere HDDs kommt nicht in Frage weil die langsamer wären.
Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich sie komplett in Schaumstoff hülle, aber dann werden sie wahrscheinlich zu warm...


----------



## Soramac (16. Januar 2010)

Die 4850 hält aber schon ganz gut mit, in allen Spielen, nur halt nicht für Max Einstellungen.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Rethi, du kannst die ja in ein eigenes, internes Gehäuse bauen. Ich hab grad den Namen von solchen Dingern vergessen. Aufjedenfall sind sie dann leise, und wirklich warm werden die dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Scythe Himuros oder in Quiet Drives.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temps machen mir irgendwie Angst. Rethi hat unter Last bei dem selben Takt nur 48°C, und mein Lüfter am Groß Clock'ner läuft auf 12V. Wenn ich mit der Hand über mein, oder hinten ans Gehäuse gehe, dann kommt da schon extrem warme Luft raus...

Edit: Ach, verguckt. Rethi hat "nur" auf 3,6GHz :>


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Scythe Himuros oder in Quiet Drives.


Hm vll werdens ja 2 so Quiet Drives; aber ich kann jetzt ned schon wieder was bestellen^^



Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Ach, verguckt. Rethi hat "nur" auf 3,6GHz :>



Es kommt nur auf die Spannung an und nicht auf den Takt. Die 200Mhz machen keine Wärme^^
Und Spannung haben wir ja fast die selbe anliegen; meine schwankt zwischen 1.39V und 1.408V

Welche Raumtemperatur hast du denn?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Raumtemperatur... aufjedenfall ziemlich kühl. Tür auf, Fenster auf, Heizung aus. Draußen sinds -1°C.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Raumtemperatur... aufjedenfall ziemlich kühl. Tür auf, Fenster auf, Heizung aus. Draußen sinds -1°C.



Also ich hab hier 20°C; und du musst auch bedenken, dass der Brocken besser kühlt und ich alles aufm Schreibtisch stehen hab.

EDIT: Ist das bei Linx normal, dass er nach jedem Schritt kurz eine Pause macht? Wie will ich da auf meine Max-Temp kommen?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Ja, das ist normal das er nach jedem Schritt eine Pause macht.

Und ich hab meine Sachen auch auf dem Schreibtisch stehen, oder meinst du offerner-Aufbau?


Edit: Ich dachte immer, das der Groß Clock'ner der besser ist. So kann man sich täuschen oO


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, das ist normal das er nach jedem Schritt eine Pause macht.
> 
> Und ich hab meine Sachen auch auf dem Schreibtisch stehen, oder meinst du offerner-Aufbau?
> 
> ...



Jup offener Aufbau, das Gehäuse hab ich im Auto liegen.
Bis jetzt komme ich mit der Temperatur nicht über 46°C; nur den Chipsatz hätte ich beinahe übersehn, der is ja passiv gekühlt und ohne Luftstrom ging der auf 57°C^^

Hier ist ein Test zum Brocken, da steht der Clockner auch dabei:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2009/test_ekl_alpenfoehn_brocken_cpu-kuehler/5/#abschnitt_uebersicht__serienbelueftung


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Den Test hab ich auch vorhin gefunden. Werd mir glaube ich mal 2 andere Lüfter kaufen. Einen für den Groß Clockner, und einen für die Gehäuse-Rückwand.

Ich senk mal die Spannug ein klein wenig.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Vll liegts auch daran, dass du HT und NB übertaktet hast; steht da die Spannung auf Auto?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

So bin aus Media DOOF Zurück mit einem HDMI kable und schütz hülle fürs Iphone.... ^^ 

brauch ich nur noch den neuen Monitor......


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Soa ich mag nimmer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Spannung steht nicht auf Auto. Mal ebend schauen auf was ich die habe.

Edit: CPU/NB-Voltage: 1,2V und NB 1,16V.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Ach dann weiss ichs auch ned^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

So gefallen mir die Temps schon gleich viel besser :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die 4850 hält aber schon ganz gut mit, in allen Spielen, nur halt nicht für Max Einstellungen.



_Bei meinem Glück ist der 27" i5 am Montag dann eh nichtmehr im Shop -_-_
_
_


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

WTF? bin ich doof oder so? Irgendwie gibts keinen Hotkey in Mass Effect um ein Fahrzeug zu verlassen. O_O
Edit: OH! Doch, da... >_>


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_Hahaha..was ein Klischee xD_
_
_
_Ratet mal in welchem Land das Eichhörnchen hier aufgenommen wurde.._
_
_
_
_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_
_
_
_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

USA?


----------



## eMJay (16. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein dass es im mom massive internet Probleme gibt?
Bei mir laden die seiten ewig. Downloads gehen mal schnell mal langsam von 200kB/s bis 4MBkb/s (wenn es überhaupt soweit kommt) und dann wieder schalgartig auf unter 200kb/s usw.

Jemand eine info bzw. eine Idee von man sowas nachschauen kann?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/stoerungsmeldungen-suchen/

Dort kannst ja mal schauen :>


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2010)

_Jo , in den USA :-)_
_
_
_Wie bist drauf gekommen..? xD_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

??? sieht man doch... so dicke dinger gibt es sicher nur in den USA^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

War doch einfach, das Vieh ist einfach nur Fett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hat hier irgendwer einen RAID im Betrieb? Also 0/1/10/0+1. Ich hab grad mal paar Sachen dazu durchgelesen, und überall stand, das Software-RAID von der CPU übernommen wird. Bloss nirgendswo steht, ob das eine hohe Last für die CPU ist, oder ob man sie - bei meiner CPU z.B. - vernachlässigen kann. Bin am überlegen mir 2x WD Black mit 500GB zu kaufen, und dann im Software-RAID zu betreiben.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer einen RAID im Betrieb? Also 0/1/10/0+1. Ich hab grad mal paar Sachen dazu durchgelesen, und überall stand, das Software-RAID von der CPU übernommen wird. Bloss nirgendswo steht, ob das eine hohe Last für die CPU ist, oder ob man sie - bei meiner CPU z.B. - vernachlässigen kann. Bin am überlegen mir 2x WD Black mit 500GB zu kaufen, und dann im Software-RAID zu betreiben.



Ich hab meine beiden WDs im Raid0 laufen und merke da keine CPU-Belastung. Das einzige was mich etwas nervt ist die Initialisierung vom Raidcontroller bei jedem Boot, das dauert gut 5-10Sekunden.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Gut, da du ungefähr die selbe CPU hast wie ich, geh ich jetzt davon aus, dass es bei mir dann auch so ist. 

Stellt sich mir im Moment nur noch die Frage, ob RAID 0/1/10 oder 0+1. Für die letzteren beiden würde ich dann ja schon 4 Platten benötigen. Oder ich kauf mir einfach eine SSD :>


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut, da du ungefähr die selbe CPU hast wie ich, geh ich jetzt davon aus, dass es bei mir dann auch so ist.
> 
> Stellt sich mir im Moment nur noch die Frage, ob RAID 0/1/10 oder 0+1. Für die letzteren beiden würde ich dann ja schon 4 Platten benötigen. Oder ich kauf mir einfach eine SSD :>



Raid0 und eine kleine SSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Für mehr als das wäre dann auch kein Platz mehr. Ich hab ja nur 4 Laufwerkschächte in meinem Gehäuse. Obwohl, RAID 0 geht ja auch mit 3 Platten. Das wäre mal was, dazu dann eine 40GB SSD für mein OS. Wahlweise auch 60GB. Eine FalconII oder Ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder am Besten gleiche eine SLC-SSD


----------



## Niranda (16. Januar 2010)

Apple Parodie veröffentlicht!! xDD www.NiraPhone.de


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Für mehr als das wäre dann auch kein Platz mehr. Ich hab ja nur 4 Laufwerkschächte in meinem Gehäuse. Obwohl, RAID 0 geht ja auch mit 3 Platten. Das wäre mal was, dazu dann eine 40GB SSD für mein OS. Wahlweise auch 60GB. Eine FalconII oder Ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Raid0 braucht nur min. 2 Platten und dazu holst du dir eine Kingston/Intel 40GB oder wenn du mehr Platz braucht eine Intel X-25M 80GB


----------



## Niranda (16. Januar 2010)

wie verhält sich das system eig?
zZ hab ich Raid0 als mainplatte und noch eine zusätzlich angeschlossen. die zusätzliche fängt erst an zu rotieren, wenn sie gebraucht wird.

wenn nun eine SSD die Systemplatte ist und das Raid0 die Zusatzplatte, müsste das Raid0 auch ständig laufen, oder? Is ja Raid0 und so... hm


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Rethi, ich weiss das RAID 0 mit 2 Platten geht. Aber da ich 4 Laufwerkschächte habe, könnte ich auch 3 Platten dafür benutzen und dazu eine SSD. Bloss ist das eh alles wieder eine Geldfrage :/


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> wie verhält sich das system eig?
> zZ hab ich Raid0 als mainplatte und noch eine zusätzlich angeschlossen. die zusätzliche fängt erst an zu rotieren, wenn sie gebraucht wird.
> 
> wenn nun eine SSD die Systemplatte ist und das Raid0 die Zusatzplatte, müsste das Raid0 auch ständig laufen, oder? Is ja Raid0 und so... hm


Ich versteh deine Frage ned so ganz, aber ich denke die laufen erst wenn du drauf zugreifst. Bei mir wäre das D und wenn ich da drauf gehe fangen beide an zu rotieren. Ich würd das jetzt testen, aber ich zocke ja grad^^




Shefanix schrieb:


> Rethi, ich weiss das RAID 0 mit 2 Platten geht. Aber da ich 4 Laufwerkschächte habe, könnte ich auch 3 Platten dafür benutzen und dazu eine SSD. Bloss ist das eh alles wieder eine Geldfrage :/


Du musst doch nicht alle Schächte füllen nur weil du sie hast^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Natürlich muss ich alle Schächte füllen, sonst denken die am Ende noch, dass ich sie nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Natürlich muss ich alle Schächte füllen, sonst denken die am Ende noch, dass ich sie nicht mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst ja einmal wöchentlich durchtauschen^^
Oder du nimmst 2 HDDS im Raid0 und 2x40GB-SSDs im Raid0, dann sinds auch 4^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

2SSD's im RAID0 wäre ja schon wieder Sinnfrei. Da kommt SATAII 3Gb/s doch nie und nimmer hinterher :>


----------



## Rethelion (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 2SSD's im RAID0 wäre ja schon wieder Sinnfrei. Da kommt SATAII 3Gb/s doch nie und nimmer hinterher :>



Kommen ja bald die AM3-MBs mit Sata3^^
Und selbst wenn du an die Grenze kommst hast du immer noch mehr Leistung als nur mit einer; fast 300MB lesen anstatt 200MB; und fast 80MB schreiben anstatt 40MB. Aber ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob SSDs überhaupt für Raids geeignet sind, schlieslich kann jede Speicherzelle nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen verkraften.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Ist ja nicht so, als das ich dauerhaft irgendwie Daten auf die SSD's schreiben würde. Das meiste wäre nur lesen. Beschrieben würden dann am häufigsten die 2 Caviar-Platten.

Aber ich muss mir das ganze eh noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ende des Monats bekomme ich erstmal ein paar alte Teile wieder (2GB DDR1-RAM, 80GB IDE Platte von WD und eine 7900GS) die dann erstmal wieder an den Mann gebracht werden müssen. Danach entscheide ich dann was ich mache. Aber ich tendiere im Moment am ehesten zu "nur" 2 Caviar-Platten, oder "nur" eine SSD. Für beides zusammen wäre dann bestimmt kein Geld mehr da :>


----------



## Niranda (16. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 2SSD's im RAID0 wäre ja schon wieder Sinnfrei. Da kommt SATAII 3Gb/s doch nie und nimmer hinterher :>



Es gibt entsprechende Controller, die das verwalten können =)
ab 1000€ aufwärts^^


----------



## Shefanix (16. Januar 2010)

Ach, das ist ja günstig. Ich glaub, ich bestell mir gleich mal einen Controller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ich such einen Guide zum RAM-OC. Im Internet finde ich nichts. Ich weiss ja so nicht einmal für was die ganzen Einstellungen sind. Würd meinen RAM gern mal auf CL7 oder CL8 laufen lassen, und eventuell auf 1600MHz.

Edit2: Wem fällt was zu der Seitenzahl ein? 953 :>


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn ich noch bei Seite 477 bin fällt mir zu 953 tbh nichts ein.... sags uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

953 = Primzahl! Das ist Allgemeinbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, was? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2010)

Was RAID und SSDs angeht:
Aktuelle SSDs können im Raid betrieben werden. Das schaffen auch Onboard-Controller. Was die Sache mit der Sata 3GB/s Begrenzung angeht... jo da wird man letztendlich wohl irgendwann dranstoßen. Die neuen SSDs von Crucial mit dem Controller von Micron stoßen ja Solo schon an diese Grenze und ist deswegen mit Sata3 ausgestattet. Auch die Topmodelle der Vertex II Serie von OCZ sind knapp an der Grenze. Insofern lohnts wohl nur bei nem Board mit Sata3. Davon abgesehen aber ists irgendwie unerheblich ob ich 220MB/s Read oder 280MB/s hab. Denk nicht, dass es das wettmacht um im Alltagsgebrauch den Kauf 2er solcher Platten zu rechtfertigen.
Ich seh ehrlich gesagt im Consumerbereich eh keinen Sinn für nen Raidverbund. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei Lesen und Schreiben ist zwar hoch, aber das wichtigste beim Programmstart ändert sich dadurch nicht positiv: Die Zugriffszeit der Platte. Selbst ne SSD mit 150MB/s schreiben wird jedes handelsübliche Programm 3mal schneller Laden als die schnellste HDD. Raid hin oder her.
Ich seh einfach keinen entscheidenden Vorteil bei nem Raid im Privathaushalt. Wer sich korrupte Daten auf die Platte läd, die die Platte fressen sind beide Platten und damit die Daten genauso hin wie mit einer, das Verschieben von Daten zwischen den Platten braucht unglaublich lange weil beide gleichzeitig Lesen und Schreiben müssen. Sind für mich alles Dinge die dagegen sprechen. Auf der Haben-Seite stehen eigentlich nur die erhöhten Schreib - und Leseraten bei großen Dateiblöcken. Aber wann liest und schreibt man schonmal Blöcke von mehreren hundert Megabyte oder Gigabyte. Im Vergleich zu kleineren Dateien sehr wenig und letztere ziehen aus dem Raid keinen Vorteil. Wer dick im emule-Geschäft ist wird sich vllt. freuen, wenn der neue Film 10sec schneller entpackt wird. Mir wärs das einfach nich wert.
Kauf dir ne kleine 40GB oder 80GB Postville und hab damit die beste Systemplatte. Oder du wartest bis die Crucial SSDs annehmbare Preisniveaus erreichen. Das wird aber so schnell nicht passieren.


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 953 = Primzahl! Das ist Allgemeinbildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab den sprachlichen Zug gewählt, ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Sprachlichen Zug inwiefern gewählt? 

@ Kyra: Das mit den SSD's im RAID war ja eh nicht Ernst gemeint. Werd mir das, wenn ich Geld hab genau überlegen. So eine SSD hätte beim Systemstart natürlich schon was geniales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2010)

Dass du den SSD-Raid nicht ganz Ernst meinst war mir schon fast klar. Ich wollte nur gesagt haben, dass es technisch kein Problem ist.
Was Bootup-Speed angeht: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=678446

Schau mal beim Geldscheißer zocker28... hust...


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hat man ab der 10. die Wahl zwischen dem naturwissenschaftlichen und dem sprachlichen Zug, beim naturwissenschaftlichen hat man mehr Mathe, Chemie, Physik und Bio und beim sprachlichen Spanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Kyra, das hab ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut. Der Kerl hat einfach zuviel Geld 

EspCap, du bist auf dem Gymnasium oder? Ich hätte bei so einer Wahl ein ziemliches Problem. Ich liebe den sprachlichen, sowie den naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich. Ums genauer zu machen: I <3 Mathe, Physik, Englisch, Chemie, Französisch, Spanisch, Japanisch - wobei man letzteres ja sowieso nicht in der Schule lernt :>


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Jopp bin ich... naja, für mich wars keine schwere Wahl... ich bin einfach nicht der Mathetyp, und <3 Englisch, also sprachlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber französisch wird nach dem Jahr abgewählt, das ist einfach nicht meine Sprache...
Und ich hoffe mal dass Informatik 2 stündig zustande kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Ich such einen Guide zum RAM-OC. Im Internet finde ich nichts. Ich weiss ja so nicht einmal für was die ganzen Einstellungen sind. Würd meinen RAM gern mal auf CL7 oder CL8 laufen lassen, und eventuell auf 1600MHz.



Ähm, hast du wirklich wie es im SysProfil steht CL11 bei 1.600MHz? Poste mal das genaue Ramkit, dann helf ich dir. CL11 ist ja schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist interessant. Gerade den Leistungsindex von Win7 aktualisiert; jetzt bin ich mit der Grafikkarte von 6,8(4870) auf 6,0(5850) gefallen^^


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp bin ich... naja, für mich wars keine schwere Wahl... ich bin einfach nicht der Mathetyp, und <3 Englisch, also sprachlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin auch nix Naturwissenschaften, mehr Sprachen und Geisteswissenschaften. Hab allerdings den geisteswissenschaftlichen Zweig genommen, weil ich Französisch einfach nicht kann und ich keine Option auf Latein/Spanisch mehr hatte.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ähm, hast du wirklich wie es im SysProfil steht CL11 bei 1.600MHz? Poste mal das genaue Ramkit, dann helf ich dir. CL11 ist ja schrecklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Klick*

So sieht das im Moment aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilfe wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin auch nix Naturwissenschaften, mehr Sprachen und Geisteswissenschaften. Hab allerdings den geisteswissenschaftlichen Zweig genommen, weil ich Französisch einfach nicht kann und ich keine Option auf Latein/Spanisch mehr hatte.


Jopp, geht mir genauso. Wenn wir Glück haben kommt bei uns sogar Psychologie 2 stündig zustande, das würde ich auf jeden Fall wählen.
Wir haben gar keinen geisteswissenschaftlichen Zug, wann habt ihr den denn gewählt und was hat man da mehr?

Edit : Shefa, du hattest doch ne Wii, oder? Lust auf 500 Wii Points? Ich könnte noch n Verbindungshelfer eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, geht mir genauso. Wenn wir Glück haben kommt bei uns sogar Psychologie 2 stündig zustande, das würde ich auf jeden Fall wählen.
> Wir haben gar keinen geisteswissenschaftlichen Zug, wann habt ihr den denn gewählt und was hat man da mehr?



Psychologie rockt! Will auch! Auch wenns sehr viel mehr Naturwissenschaften ist als man denkt ;D
Gesellschaftswissenschaftlicher Zweig hat Pflichtfach (p1) Geschichte, dann eine Sprache oder Naturwissenschaft, wo ich Englisch habe (p2), dann für p3 die Wahl zwischen Politik und Erdkunde, das halt auf LK-Niveau unterrichtet wird, und dann halt noch Deutsch, Mathe und ne Naturwissenschaft, also Pflichtfächer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprachlich war bei uns Sprache/Deutsch, Sprache/Deutsch, und dann halt Mathe, noch ne Sprache, ne Naturwissenschaft und noch ein Randomfach


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Nice... schade dass es das bei uns nicht gab, hätte ich sofort genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Politik ist auch cool, das haben wir leider nicht... nur Gemeinschaftskunde, was aber doch recht ähnlich sein dürfte...


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich hab keine Wii. Hab die letztes Jahr verkauft, damit ich mir meinen Bildschirm kaufen konnte :>
Und was ist bitteschön ein Verbindungshelfer?


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Hm, schade... wenn einer von euch eine hat kann er sich ja mal melden, wie gesagt, gibt 500 Wii Points für beide.
Das mit dem Verbindungshelfer ist so ne Aktion von Nintendo, bei der neue Wii Besitzer einen anderen im Wii-Shop Kanal eintragen können um dann 500 Wiipunkte für beide zu bekommen. Was da genau der Sinn für Nintendo ist weiss ich auch nicht, aber Wiipunkte schaden ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Achso, mal wieder so eine komische Aktion von irgendeiner einer Firma. 

Ich bin im Moment aber erstmal weg von Konsolen. Das einzige - falls mir jemals wieder eine ins Haus kommen sollte - wäre dann eine PS3. Ich hätte nämlich schon Lust auf Heavy Rain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Es stört mich gewaltig, das externe Links nicht mehr in neuen Tabs geöffnet werden. Jetzt muss ich immer mit der mittleren Maustaste klicken :/


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Ich fände ne X360 interessanter, da gibts einfach die besseren Exklusivspiele (auch wenn ich unglaublich Lust auf Infamous hätte^^)... aber vorerst kommt da auch keine her, erstmal ein ein paar Monaten ein TV und dann schau ich mal...

Edit : Das hab ich schon immer so gemacht, das stört mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür stören mich unglaublich viele andere Sachen am neuen Forum, z.B. dass das Threads die ich definitiv gelesen hab immer wieder als ungelesen markiert obwohl kein neuer Post da ist...
Edit2 : Und warum der hier HTML Tags in den Post wirft weiss ich auch nicht.. wenn ich auf Bearbeiten gehe sind sie weg, wenn ich speichere sind sie da Oo
(Ich glaub jetzt hab ich sie wegbekommen)


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Das mit den HTML-Tags ist auch ein wenig komisch. Wo kommen die überhaupt her? :>

Das mit Mittelklick hab ich sonst nur gemacht, wenn ich viele Links öffnen wollte. Bei buffed war es meist nur einer. Jetzt dauert es erst einmal bis ich mir gemerkt hab, das ich hier auf mit Mittelklick arbeiten muss


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Benutzt ihr NoScript? Wenn da buffed.de nicht erlaubt ist dann klappt das mit der HTML-Anzeige auch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze garkein Addons für FF, außer ein Theme und Brief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Nope, ich hab einen komplett Addonfreien Safari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

Boah ihr armen Schweine...bzw. Banausen...ich mein NoScript benutz ich selber nicht mehr weils einfach nur noch stresst, aber AdblockPlus MUSS einfach sein...die ganze Werbung würde mich UMBRINGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Welche Werbung? Ich seh auch so schon kaum welche. Und die Banner die in die Seiten eingebunden sind stören mich überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, so viel Werbung krieg ich auch nicht zu sehen... und an das bisschen hab ich mich schon gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum bei meinem AntiVir Guard immer nur "Dienst gestopt" steht und nichts passiert wenn ich auf "aktivieren" klicke?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2010)

Das is ziemlich sicher n Wurm oder sonst irgend n Internetaparasit. Ich hatte das auch erst, glücklicherweise hab ich mein OS eh kurz danach neuaufsetzen müssen. Ne Neuinstallation von Antivir hat das Problem nicht behoben. Jag mal Hijackthis drüber.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Kyra, weisst du ob die bei MW2 was an der Käfigschlacht geändert haben? Ich hatte grad mal Lust drauf, und irgendwie sind das nie 1on1-Matches, sondern immer Frei für Alle :/


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, hab den Spielmodus nie gespielt. Davon abgesehen hab ich MW2 seit min. ner Woche net gestartet. :/


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Okay, jetzt weiss ich was es damit aufsich hat -.-

Das sind hacked-Server. Ich war da grad am Spielen, auf einmal Server-Restart und ich hab für meinen ersten Kill "5e+75000" XP bekommen. Also von meinem aktuellen Level 59 war ich sofort 70. Was ein Scheiss :/


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2010)

_Morgen hol ich den anderen iMac..bin mal gespannt ob ich nen Unterschied merke.._


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Morgen hol ich den anderen iMac..bin mal gespannt ob ich nen Unterschied merke.._



Das müsstest du eindeutig merken, der PC hat eine Leistung von 2x mehr zu deinem Alten.

Zudem hast du nochmal das tolle Gefühl , einen iMac auszupacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss leider immer noch auf meinen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Januar 2010)

Mac auszupacken soll ein tolles Gefühl sein? ich würde gleich Depressionen bekommen... weil ich an das geld denke..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (17. Januar 2010)

Was ist eigentlich das tolle an einem iMac, iPod und einem iPhone, ausser das man das Gefühl hat, ein "Fashion Victim" zu sein? Verstehe seit Jahren den Hype um Apple Produkte nicht. Die Dinger mögen für viele zwar stylisch sein, aber das kann doch nicht alles sein, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Januar 2010)

Shefanix stell einfach die Timings manuell ein. Und warum hast du den Takt auf 1.600MHz? Da würde ich eher auf 1.333MHz CL8 stellen, das dürfte schneller sein als 1.600MHz CL11.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2010)

_Sam..langsam ist mal gut. Du würdest dir keinen holen , was auch völlig in Ordnung ist..aber in jedem Post immer so zu sticheln..nicht schön..;-)_
_
_
_
_
_@Sora : Stimmt..werd das morgen mal an CSS testen..auch wenn´s ein blödes Beispiel ist *g*_


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Asoriel, wenn du mir sagst wie ich die Timings mit der Hand einstelle, kein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix stell einfach die Timings manuell ein. Und warum hast du den Takt auf 1.600MHz? Da würde ich eher auf 1.333MHz CL8 stellen, das dürfte schneller sein als 1.600MHz CL11.



Hast du für mich auch einen Tipp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand grad ein paar empfehlenswerte Bücher, die sich mit C#, Java, PHP, HTML und Bildbearbeitung befassen? Bin am Überlegen mir ein paar Bücher zu kaufen. Hab Lust zu lernen :>


----------



## Mondryx (17. Januar 2010)

Dazu sag ich jetzt mal "Die spinnen die chinesen" http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,703336/Test-Sieben-Galaxie-Geforce-GTX-260-Single-Slot-Grafikkarten-auf-einem-Mainboard-vgazolcom/Grafikkarte/News/


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Hab ich vorhin auch schonmal gesehen. Ich find das irgendwie lustig. Wenn man sich das Teil unter den Schreibtisch stellt, dann brauchst du keine Heizung mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab ich vorhin auch schonmal gesehen. Ich find das irgendwie lustig. Wenn man sich das Teil unter den Schreibtisch stellt, dann brauchst du keine Heizung mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Braucht man eh nicht, wenn man HEIß ist.



okay, zugegeben, der war schlecht


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Braucht man eh nicht, wenn man HEIß ist.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, zugegeben, der war schlecht



Kennst du das auch? Bin so heiß, dass sich alle Frauen in meiner Umgebung freiwillig ausziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, der war noch schlechter... :x


----------



## Shefanix (17. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid so heiß, wie ein Kübel Eis.



Jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben!


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2010)

Hihi, erinnert mich an gestern Abend.
Warn feiern, irgendwer verarscht nen anderen und Kumpel meint so "dem hast dus eisheiß gegeben" *g*


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Eisheiß gegeben ist mir persönlich neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Klingt eher nach nem Freudschen Versprecher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kennt jemand grad ein paar empfehlenswerte Bücher, die sich mit C#, Java, PHP, HTML und Bildbearbeitung befassen? Bin am Überlegen mir ein paar Bücher zu kaufen. Hab Lust zu lernen :>



Hast du denn die Openbooks schon durch?

http://openbook.gali...ting.de/csharp/
http://openbook.gali...harp_21_001.htm

Desweiteren würde ich vielleicht entweder C# nehmen oder aber Java und nicht beides vermischen. Aber musst du wissen. Ich würde lieber eine Sprache lernen und mir dann selbst eigene Projekte ausdenken, die ich umsetzen möchte.
Der Umstieg ist dann später gerade zwischen Java und C# eh relativ leicht. 

Hier gibts auch noch Bücher:

http://www.galileoco...atalog/openbook

Und für HTML würd ich einfach nur bisschen googeln, da gibt es massig Tutorials.

Und wenn es Richtung Web gehen soll, dann würde ich auch bei einem bleiben. Wenn du Java oder C# lernst, dann wäre es doch sinnvoll ASP.net oder Java Servlets mal genauer anschauen. Damit kann man auch super Webseiten machen. Die Lokis sind zum Beispiel mit Java gemacht. Wenn es in Richtung ASP.net gehen soll, dann würde ich mir das MVC-Framework anschauen, daß jetzt wieder stark im Kommen ist. Und auf alle Fälle Pflicht ist SQL. Datenbanken hast du eigentlich in so ziemlich jeder Anwendung, erstrecht Web-Applikationen. Bei ASP.net hast du halt das Problem, daß der Webspace etwas teurer ist, falls du dir ne Seite hochziehen möchtest. Da wäre Java oder PHP wohl die bessere Wahl. 

Aber alles kreuz und quer mischen würde ich anfangs nicht. Lieber eine Sprache vertiefen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sam..langsam ist mal gut. Du würdest dir keinen holen , was auch völlig in Ordnung ist..aber in jedem Post immer so zu sticheln..nicht schön..;-)__
> _


Ich kann nix dafür, ich werde von Microsoft bezahlt, das sich MAC's schlecht rede.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Klos, die Open-Books habe ich nicht durch. Ich habe aber lieber ein Buch in der Hand, als das ich alles Online lese. Darum frage ich ja.

Vermischen wollte ich es auch nicht, ich wollte nur Empfehlungen haben. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass ich mit C# anfange, und dann später um Java erweiter. 

Für HTML... ist selfhtml.org zu empfehlen? 

Das mit der Webprogrammierung ist eher ein kleiner Bereich, den ich eigentlich nur mal antesten möchte. Im großen Stil würde ich dann doch eher bei Programmen, Datenbanken oder ähnlichem bleiben. Soll alles mehr oder weniger zur Vorbereitung aufs Berufsleben dienen. Über ASP.net und Java Servlets werde ich mich nochmal näher informieren. SQL habe ich bereits vor längere Zeit mal reingeschnuppert, aber da war ich noch so unvertraut mit allem was mit PC zu tun hat, das ich nichts davon verstanden habe.

Ein weiterer Vorteil von den Büchern wären halt die CD's/DVD's die diesen beiliegen. Da sind dann bestimmt auch teils wichtige Programme, oder sonstige Dinge enthalten, die einem das ganze vereinfachen.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Soa ich probier jetzt mal ganz was neues: Undervolting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher wie ich dass dann in C&Q rein bring


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

@Shefa Wenns um HTML geht ist selfhtml sicherlich die beste Adresse die du kriegen kannst. Gibt davon auch ne PHP-Version.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klos, die Open-Books habe ich nicht durch. Ich habe aber lieber ein Buch in der Hand, als das ich alles Online lese. Darum frage ich ja.
> 
> Vermischen wollte ich es auch nicht, ich wollte nur Empfehlungen haben. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass ich mit C# anfange, und dann später um Java erweiter.
> 
> ...



Die ganzen CD's und so kannst du komplett ignorieren. Hab ich auch immer gemacht. Geht auch ohne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ansonsten sind die Bücher, welche ich verlinkt habe für den Einstieg schon ganz gut. Du kannst sie auch kaufen, aber warum 50 Euro zahlen, wenn du sie umsonst haben kannst. Die CD brauchst du nicht wirklich.

Wenn es C# sein soll, dann aber eher das:

http://www.amazon.de/Visual-2008-Das-umfassende-Handbuch/dp/3836211726/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263772124&sr=8-20

Und wenn du das durch hast, dann würde ich mir ein Buch holen, vielleicht etwas über "Design-Patterns". Oder eben ASP.Net MVC, wenn es in Richtung Web geht.

Da könnte ich dann das empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.com/Pro-ASP-NET-Framework-Steven-Sanderson/dp/1430210079/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263300944&sr=8-1

Und HTML ist selfhtml sicher in Ordnung.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Januar 2010)

Ist der wirklich so leise? Würde mir da noch 4 Stück von holen um meine anderen Standart Lüfter zu ersetzen... 
Dazu einen Mugen 2 mit neuem Lüfter gegenüber meinem Boxed und gut ist.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ist der wirklich so leise? Würde mir da noch 4 Stück von holen um meine anderen Standart Lüfter zu ersetzen...
> Dazu einen Mugen 2 mit neuem Lüfter gegenüber meinem Boxed und gut ist.



selbst noch nicht getestet und wie es bei 80mm aussieht weiss ich auch nicht Meinungen sehen aber gut aus 

und die 120mm davon sollen auch mit die besten LED Lüfter auf dem Markt sein

die Enermax Cluster , Everest LED Lüfter sollen auch sehr gut sein aber gibs halt nur weiss oder blau


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

80er kannste erstmal vergessen. Sind halt 80er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 120er aus der Serie sind bei 5V ok,  bei 7V hörbar und bei 12V nervig. Die Frage ist, ob du willst dass es bimmelt und blinkt. Wenn dus nur leise haben willst:
Scythe Slipstream oder S-Flex, Noiseblocker Multiframe/BlackSilentPro und imo die so ziemlich besten auf dem Markt: beQuiet! SilentWings.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2010)

hier stand nichts


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

GZ 

ab in die Bucht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2010)

blah


----------



## Ennia (18. Januar 2010)

welche maus hast du derzeit?


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2010)

schalala


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_So..melde mich mit neuem iMac (i5) zurück.._


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Wie viel würdest für das gute Ding haben wollen? Also an Bargeld? :>

@ Klos: Danke für die Buchtipps, werd jetzt dann mal so langsam mit anfangen. Schaden kanns ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und paini, merkst einen Unterschied?


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

würde sie nicht auspacken

kannst ja auch hier im Forum anbieten für z.b. glatte 50 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachfrage gabs ja schon


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Bis jetzt noch nicht *g*_
_
_
_Hab aber auch grad erst angemacht.. :-)_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Werd nachher mal Vista draufknallen und dann Steam bzw CSS testen.. :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Fala, biete die Imperator doch im Luxx im Marktplatz an. Entweder im Tausch gegen ne Grafikkarte im gleichen Preissegment oder verkauf sie halt so.
MP: 65, SK: 80 oder so. Das Ding is ja so teuer, glaub ich. Dann kannste dir immer noch ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

um die 60 Euro normal

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a487127.html


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Dachte die wär teurer, naja besser 60 als nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Januar 2010)

ich bin doooof


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

War gerade auf der Dell seite um meine Bestell Status zu sehen...

[font="arial, helvetica"]*4.In Produktion* 

*.* Wenn Sie ein elektronisches Gerät, Zubehör, Software oder Tinte bestellt haben, wurde Ihre Bestellung verpackt und ist in Kürze versandbereit.[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Juhu [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font][font="arial, helvetica"] [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]*EDIT: ich verstehe Dell nicht! *[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]*
*[/font]
Bestellstatus: in Produktion
Wie man oben lesen kann wird das teil verpackt etc (ich nehme na Monitor gehört unter der Kategorie  [font="arial, helvetica"]elektronisches Gerät) [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]es steht aber [/font]Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:05.02.2010  ????  WTF


----------



## Magexe (18. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [font="arial, helvetica"]es steht aber [/font]Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum:05.02.2010 ???? WTF



Naja...bestimmt Mitarbeitermangel und jetzt muss die Mutter vom Chef verpacken, das dauert seine Zeit ^^

Btw.: Global Agenda macht höllisch Spass, auch wenns nichts für jedermann ist ^^ hab sogar ne nette "Gilde"(dort heist es Agency) gefunden...der Multigaming Clan "DRUCKWELLE" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

Besonderes Lustig finde ich das nicht!

Ich hab das teil am 10.01 Bestellt sie haben 4 TAG gebraucht um mir eine Mail zu schreiben. mit den Konto Daten. Nun brauch die eine Woche um es zu verpacken und dann noch eine Woche um es zu versenden? 

Ich nehme an das kann ja nicht sein... sicher Fehler oder so.


----------



## Magexe (18. Januar 2010)

ruf halt mal an und frag nach....naja scheiss 0180er nummern <.<


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

kann sich von einem auf den anderen Tag auf "Versendet" o.ä. ändern 

auf das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum kannst dich nicht verlassen Notebook für Eltern kam auch über 4 Wochen früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> selbst noch nicht getestet und wie es bei 80mm aussieht weiss ich auch nicht Meinungen sehen aber gut aus
> 
> und die 120mm davon sollen auch mit die besten LED Lüfter auf dem Markt sein



Wer hat dir denn den Schund erzählt? Selbst auf 5V kann ich die noch hören und der PC ist unterm Tisch. Bei 7V eindeutig nervig und auf 12V _viel_ zu laut! Und es sei angemerkt, dass ich satte 5 Stück von den Teilen habe, alle machen die selben Geräusche. Sind einfach billige Lüfter und fertig, lediglich die Optik rockt und auf 1.500rpm der Durchsatz, für ein auch nur einigermaßen Silentsystem vollkommen untauglich! Selbst auf 5V! Da würde ich lieber Slippis, Noiseblocker oder Silentwings kaufen, wenn mti LEDs dann die Cluster. Bei genügend Budget Noctua. Hab selbst Noctua NF-S12B FLX hier, das sind geniale Dinger, aber sicher nicht die Xigmateks.

Rethelion: Wenn du mir mal deinen Ram postest gibts gerne Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefanix: Bios durchsuchen. Die neuen Asus kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Ansonsten mit MemSet einstellen.


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2010)

Und painschecks?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Beim Bios gibts es für die RAM-Timings aber bestimmt an die 30 Optionen. Da kann man soviele Sachen umstellen, das geht garnicht. Alle möglichen Clocks und sonstige Sachen.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn den Schund erzählt? Selbst auf 5V kann ich die noch hören und der PC ist unterm Tisch. Bei 7V eindeutig nervig und auf 12V _viel_ zu laut! Und es sei angemerkt, dass ich satte 5 Stück von den Teilen habe, alle machen die selben Geräusche. Sind einfach billige Lüfter und fertig, lediglich die Optik rockt und auf 1.500rpm der Durchsatz, für ein auch nur einigermaßen Silentsystem vollkommen untauglich! Selbst auf 5V! Da würde ich lieber Slippis, Noiseblocker oder Silentwings kaufen, wenn mti LEDs dann die Cluster. Bei genügend Budget Noctua. Hab selbst Noctua NF-S12B FLX hier, das sind geniale Dinger, aber sicher nicht die Xigmateks.



wie geschrieben noch nicht selbst getestet die Dinger hatte mich auf mehrere Tests und Meinungen in Shops verlassen

is ja auch immer Ansichtssache wenn man vorher ne Turbine drin hatte sind sie sicher leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

stand halt auch die 120mm bei 5V sehr gut 

ansonsten wenns leuchten soll die Enermax


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

naja, auf 5V noch erträglich, aber nicht silent.

Ich bin an sich von nem komplett leisen PC umgestiegen (Mugen2 mit geregelten 800er SFlex, BeQuiet DarkPower Pro und runtergetakteter und geregelter 4870x2). Mir sind die Teile eindeutig zu laut, in jeder Lebenslage. Wenn ich die direkt mit meinem Noctua vergleiche...eieiei, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


In 1-2 Stunden werde ich mir 4 Noiseblocker Black Silent Rev. 3.0 mit 1000 Touren ab, die werden dann auch ausführlich unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

dann wären die auch nix für mich 

hab auch 1(CPU) + 3 800er S-Flex

sind aber auch schonwieder 2 1/2 Jahre alt demnächst mal 2-3 neue testen u.a. die SilentWings


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

so gehts mir auch. Lüfter teste ich immer gerne neue. Ich hab für ein Casemod die Xigmateks gekauft, dass ich mich da nicht über silent freuen muss war mir von Anfang an klar.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion: Wenn du mir mal deinen Ram postest gibts gerne Tipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heilige Maria Mutter Gottes; es handelt sich um diese hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR3-1600/OCZ/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/274729/?
Nur hab ich damals 70€ gezahlt...


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

jaja, meine HyperX 1066MHz CL5 sind von damals 42&#8364; auf einen Spitzenpreis von ~115&#8364; gestiegen, mittlerweile wieder irgendwo bei 80&#8364;.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde den Takt auf 1.333MHz senken, und dafür die Latenzen schärfer stellen, auf 6-6-6-20. Das sollte noch ein bischen an Performance bringen. Zur Not 1.8V anlegen.


edit: DAS ist Ram!
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR3-2200/A-DATA/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-2200_Kit/384539/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=ab+DDR3-2000


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jaja, meine HyperX 1066MHz CL5 sind von damals 42€ auf einen Spitzenpreis von ~115€ gestiegen, mittlerweile wieder irgendwo bei 80€.
> 
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde den Takt auf 1.333MHz senken, und dafür die Latenzen schärfer stellen, auf 6-6-6-20. Das sollte noch ein bischen an Performance bringen. Zur Not 1.8V anlegen.
> 
> ...



Werd ich nacher mal probieren, aber erst mal die niedrigstmögliche Spannung finden^^

Und seit wann stellt Adata teure Rams her? Dachte das wär immer eine Billigmarke gewesen; und für den Preis werdens eher diese:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR3-2000/Corsair/DIMM_6_GB_DDR3-2000_Tri-Kit/344844/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=ab+DDR3-2000


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

die AData rennen mit 200MHz mehr bei den selben Latenzen. Dafür fehlen 2GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AData stellt schon immer recht guten Ram her. Hab bei nem Kollegen diesen hier verbaut: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR2-800/A-DATA/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-800_Kit/230013/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-800

Das ganze auf einem P5E Deluxe, welches auf das Rampage-Bios geflasht wurde, und die CPU (Q9550) rennt mit 4GHz im 24/7. Das ist ein FSB von 471MHz den die Riegel bei 2V mit CL5 problemlos mitmachen.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jaja, meine HyperX 1066MHz CL5 sind von damals 42&#8364; auf einen Spitzenpreis von ~115&#8364; gestiegen, mittlerweile wieder irgendwo bei 80&#8364;.



hehe ja hatte vorm Sommer auch nochmal 2 x 2 x 2GB HyperX 1066MHz CL5 für ca. 85 Euro geholt als ich die OCZ gebraten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- 57 Euro Gutschrift für die OCZ guter Deal hätte man das damals gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Hm...
4x3,1Ghz bei <1.2V
oder
4x3,4Ghz bei <1.3V(teste ich gerade).

Leistungsmässig macht es wahrscheinlich eh keinen Unterschied, deshalb gehe ich auch nicht mehr auf 3,6Ghz; aber 3,1Ghz ist ungerade und gefällt mir nicht ^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Ich werde meine CPU auch wieder runtertakten. 3,8GHz laufen zwar stabil, aber was soll ich mit der Leistung. Produziert nur unnötig Abwärme. Ich denke ich mach den auf 3GHz. Ist eine schöne Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werde meine CPU auch wieder runtertakten. 3,8GHz laufen zwar stabil, aber was soll ich mit der Leistung. Produziert nur unnötig Abwärme. Ich denke ich mach den auf 3GHz. Ist eine schöne Zahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich denke mal außer in Benchmarks wirst du keinen Unterschied feststellen, aber 3Ghz kommt mir nicht in die Tüte; ich underclocke doch nicht^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Warum das denn nicht? Ich hab da nichts bei. Die Leistung wird sowieso nicht benötigt, und benchen tue ich auch nicht. Bei den Spielen, die ich spiele werden die 4 Kerne nichtmal annähernd ausgelastet (MW2, Pokerstars ^^).


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

schön mit RMClock takten dann passt das doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du ihn dann auf 3,8 stabil hast


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

ein Glück, dass bei mir C1E/EIST trotz OC funktioniert. Im Idle könnte ich auf 6x400MHz drosseln lassen, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal die paar Watt. Daher 24/7 auf 400x8,5 und gut ist.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert Cool n' Quiet auch, wenn meine CPU OC'd ist. Nur habe ich es halt gerne auf einem festen Takt.


Und ich bekomme grad die Krise. Ich schau mich nach Ausbildungsplätzen in der Gegend um. Bis 30Km gibt es nur Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration, ich will aber Anwendungsentwicklung, und außerdem benötigt man fast immer Führerschein Klasse B, oder halt die Fachhochschulfreife. :/


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ein Glück, dass bei mir C1E/EIST trotz OC funktioniert. Im Idle könnte ich auf 6x400MHz drosseln lassen, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal die paar Watt. Daher 24/7 auf 400x8,5 und gut ist.



nur EIST und C1E springt er mir mir aufm Desktop doch noch zu oft rum 

mit RMClock halt nur "weicher" gemacht


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Glaub meine 8800GT gibt bald den Geist auf... :/
Die Temp sind soweit im grünen Bereich, aber trotzdem ist sie mir gestern bei Mass Effect mit Artefaktbildung abgestürzt und vorhin bei Wings of Prey auch. :S


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

naja, auf meinem alten Gigabyte (absolutes Deluxe-Board, liegt jetzt bei Falathrim) konnte man in 6 Stufen drosseln lassen. Für jede Stufe gabs auf dem Board noch ne LED (2xgrün, 2xorange, 2xrot). Das war eigentlich recht ordentlich und dynamisch und hat vollkommen unabhängig von OC Takt und Spannung in sehr sinnvollen Schritten reduziert. Nennt sich 6 Gear Dynamic Shifting.

Hier ists ganz schön gezeigt: http://www.gigabyte.de/FileList/WebPage/mb_080923_6gear/data/tech_080923-6gear-flash1.htm


Hab jetzt die Noiseblocker abgeholt. Tolle Lüfter!


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Glaub meine 8800GT gibt bald den Geist auf... :/
> Die Temp sind soweit im grünen Bereich, aber trotzdem ist sie mir gestern bei Mass Effect mit Artefaktbildung abgestürzt und vorhin bei Wings of Prey auch. :S



hast mal bissl mit Furmark etc. gequält ?



> naja, auf meinem alten Gigabyte (absolutes Deluxe-Board, liegt jetzt bei Falathrim) konnte man in 6 Stufen drosseln lassen. Für jede Stufe gabs auf dem Board noch ne LED (2xgrün, 2xorange, 2xrot). Das war eigentlich recht ordentlich und dynamisch und hat vollkommen unabhängig von OC Takt und Spannung in sehr sinnvollen Schritten reduziert. Nennt sich 6 Gear Dynamic Shifting.
> 
> Hier ists ganz schön gezeigt: http://www.gigabyte....gear-flash1.htm
> 
> ...



ja na hab so den Standart sag ich mal EP45-UD3P , Q9550 , 8GB 8500er CL5 HyperX

die LEDs hab ich auch aber noch nie drauf geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die Software installier ich meist nicht aber jetzt wo ichs sehe kommt mir das wieder bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noiseblocker warn das die beige/braunen müsst jetzt erst gucken ? muss mal sehen 2-3 verschiedene bestellen testen und dann rundrum alles neu 

aber die S-Flex machen momentan noch keine Mucken also eilt nicht

ah ne das warn die Noctuas na ma schaun werd ja hier noch bissl mitlesen


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Die braun-beige farbenen sind Noctua-Lüfter.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Noiseblocker warn das die beige/braunen müsst jetzt erst gucken ? muss mal sehen 2-3 verschiedene bestellen testen und dann rundrum alles neu



Ne das sind die Noctua; das hier sind Noiseblocker: http://www.noiseblocker.de/de/produktmeta_luefter.php

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich diese Woche einen ISGC bekomme, und noch viel mehr, dass er Nocuta schlägt^^


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die braun-beige farbenen sind Noctua-Lüfter.


 jop grade nochmal geguckt 

fangen ja beide mit "No" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ganze Weile nicht mit beschäftigt

S-Flex laufen 2 1/2 Jahre ohne Probleme daher nie gross nach anderen Sachen geguckt

weiss auch nicht was viele an Papst gefressen haben und immer hochloben was ich gesehen/gehört hatte fand ich garnicht so berauschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2010)

Naja - mit Papst-Lueftern fing das halt alles an, das waren wohl mit die ersten die gute alternative CPU-Kuehler/Luefter auf den Markt brachten, das war einige Jahre bevor es Firmen wie Noctua ueberhaupt gab...


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Ich merk grad meine Temps sind absolut nicht in Ordnung. CPU ist zwar nicht gut, aber akzeptabel. Die Grafikkarte ist jedoch min. 20°C zu warm im idle. Kein Wunder, dass mir die Karte nach längerer Zeit zocken abschmiert. Werd wohl doch irgendwie mich um das Kabelchaos kümmern müssen. Wie ich das mache, weiß ich immer noch net weil absolut kein Platz da is um die Kabel annehmbar zu verlegen aber was solls.... :/ Glaub nen größeren Schub würdes schon fast bringen, wenn ich mir nen neuen Brenner kaufe...
Klingt merkwürdig, Problem ist einfach dass das IDE-Brenner ist und das IDE-Breitbandkabel dämlich im Gehäuse rumhängt weil der passende Port aufm Board einfach total bescheuert liegt. Hab das Laufwerk schon 2 Schächte runtergesetzt ums überhaupt anschließen zu können. Wer kommt auch auf die Idee nen IDE-Port unterhalb des PCIe-Anschlusses, quasi am südlichsten Punkt des Boards zu platzieren...
Entweder ich find nen Weg das Kabel zu verlängern, so dass ichs bequem am Mainboardtray liegend langlegen kann, oder ich brauchn Sata-Laufwerk... :x
Dann noch ein wenig das Kabelwirrwarr entstricken und in die 5,25" Schächte und dann sollte das gehen. Hoffe ich... >_>


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

Papst (Lüfter) sind nur wenige Kilometer von meinem Heimatort entfernt.


muehe, Noctua hab ich auch hierliegen, die sind aber doppelt so teuer.



Jetzt wird erstmal ein Lian Li A05NB bestellt. Von der Corsair H50 habe ich mich verabschiedet. Ich hab keine Lust, dass die Pumpe klackert oder rattert. Ein Megahalems mit 2 Noiseblocker ist auf jeden Fall leiser.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Bei meinem jetzigen Board ist der blöde Anschluss auch unten am Board. Gut das ich den nicht mehr benötige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich merk grad meine Temps sind absolut nicht in Ordnung. CPU ist zwar nicht gut, aber akzeptabel. Die Grafikkarte ist jedoch min. 20°C zu warm im idle. Kein Wunder, dass mir die Karte nach längerer Zeit zocken abschmiert. Werd wohl doch irgendwie mich um das Kabelchaos kümmern müssen. Wie ich das mache, weiß ich immer noch net weil absolut kein Platz da is um die Kabel annehmbar zu verlegen aber was solls.... :/ Glaub nen größeren Schub würdes schon fast bringen, wenn ich mir nen neuen Brenner kaufe...
> Klingt merkwürdig, Problem ist einfach dass das IDE-Brenner ist und das IDE-Breitbandkabel dämlich im Gehäuse rumhängt weil der passende Port aufm Board einfach total bescheuert liegt. Hab das Laufwerk schon 2 Schächte runtergesetzt ums überhaupt anschließen zu können. Wer kommt auch auf die Idee nen IDE-Port unterhalb des PCIe-Anschlusses, quasi am südlichsten Punkt des Boards zu platzieren...
> Entweder ich find nen Weg das Kabel zu verlängern, so dass ichs bequem am Mainboardtray liegend langlegen kann, oder ich brauchn Sata-Laufwerk... :x
> Dann noch ein wenig das Kabelwirrwarr entstricken und in die 5,25" Schächte und dann sollte das gehen. Hoffe ich... >_>



hab auch noch IDE DVD Brenner aber Revoltec Kabel , denke aber nicht das es 20° bringt

zur Not Teppichmesser oder Rasierklinge und paar Kabelbinder und IDE Kabel mal bissl runder machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brenner kosten ja auch nur knappe 25-30 Euro 

aber kannst mal Karte rausnehmen und sitz des Kühler vielleicht auch WLP aber meist Pads kontrollieren 

dann müsste man auch wissen welche 8800 alternative Kühlung/Lüfter etc.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

ich hab auch noch einen IDE-Brenner, der kann alles was man braucht (Dual Layer etc) und funktioniert tadellos, warum also einen neuen kaufen? Rundkabel für IDE habe ich noch ettliche hier liegen. Allein bei meinem DFI-Board waren 2 Stück dabei, dann hab ich noch einige in schwarz.


Kyragan, gegen Versandkostenerstattung könnte ich dir so ein Rundkabel schicken wenn du willst. Ganz normales IDE-Kabel, nur rund eben.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel, jetzt wo du es sagst. Bei meinem Board war auch ein Rundkabel bei. Hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt wofür das Ding ist


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

um selbst mit IDE noch einen einigermaßen guten Airflow hinzubekommen.


Was ich mir wünschen würde wär so ein Kabel mit nur einem Anschluss an jedem Ende. Alle die ich habe haben noch einen in der Mitte, was anständiges Verlegen komplett verhindert.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, jetzt wo du es sagst. Bei meinem Board war auch ein Rundkabel bei. Hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt wofür das Ding ist



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja den mittigen musst irgendwo hinstecken oder in den Schacht und schön flach mit Kabelbindern festmachen


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

naja, ich konnte aber bisher bei keinem Case das Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen, und genau da hätte ich es eigentlich gerne. Im 5,25" hängts. nur wieder im Airflow.


So, das LianLi und eine Laufwerksblende sind bestellt. Mal gespannt, wie schnell Your World of Gaming verschickt, hab direkt mit PayPal bezahlt. Jetzt freu ich mich auf das erste hochwertige Gehäuse seit Jahren. Die Noiseblocker liegen auch schon hier, ich hab sogar schon die NB Slics reingefummelt. Lieferumfang war zwar lange nicht so üppig wie beim Noctua, aber dennoch ausreichend. Mehr als den Lüfter und die Entkoppler brauch ich eh nicht. 
Die Entkoppler sind deutlich weicher als die von Noctua, sollten die Vibrationen also perfekt abfangen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und painschecks?



_Hab geschlafen bis eben..werd das die nacht/morgen machen mit CSS..so merk ich keinen Unterschied..aber war bis jetzt auch nur am surfen.. :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Kann man die Enermax LED Lüfter empfehlen?

Also die hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Enermax-Everest-UCEV12-120mm-Blue-LED::10980.html
dann würden mir nurnoch 2x 140mm Lüfter mit LED fehlen. Mir sogar Schnuppe welche Farbe :>


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ich konnte aber bisher bei keinem Case das Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen, und genau da hätte ich es eigentlich gerne. Im 5,25" hängts. nur wieder im Airflow.
> 
> 
> So, das LianLi und eine Laufwerksblende sind bestellt. Mal gespannt, wie schnell Your World of Gaming verschickt, hab direkt mit PayPal bezahlt. Jetzt freu ich mich auf das erste hochwertige Gehäuse seit Jahren. Die Noiseblocker liegen auch schon hier, ich hab sogar schon die NB Slics reingefummelt. Lieferumfang war zwar lange nicht so üppig wie beim Noctua, aber dennoch ausreichend. Mehr als den Lüfter und die Entkoppler brauch ich eh nicht.
> Die Entkoppler sind deutlich weicher als die von Noctua, sollten die Vibrationen also perfekt abfangen. Bin mal gespannt.



naja hab noch son ollen Thermaltake Armor Big Tower da is genug Platz und den Airflow störts auch nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der muss langsam weg 

nervt jedesmal beim vornehmen sind ja nich die 20Kilo aber die Abmessungen insbesondere Tiefe nervt da schon

mal das Utgard , Lancool und das neue CM 690 angucken Preise sind auch ganz ok


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

eben desshalb hab ich mir das A05NB bestellt. Schön klein und trotzdem ausreichend Platz - so muss das! Bin mal auf die Qualität gespannt, Bilder gibts dann natürlich auch.


Shefanix die Everest sind super. Kannst bedenkenlos kaufen.

Ich persönlich würde bei den 140ern auf Noctua oder Noiseblocker setzen.

http://www.caseking....0mm::13321.html

Die sind sehr gut, gibts auch noch mit mehr rpm, aber als Gehäuselüfter mehr als ausreichend.


Mein Favorit wäre der Nocuta:
http://www.caseking....ies::13701.html

zwar teuer, aber mit Abstand das beste Verhältnis Lautstärke/Durchsatz. Außerdem hast du 2 Adapter dabei falls du keine Steuerung hast und bist so auch recht flexibel.


Wenn LEDs sein müssen, würde ich auf Akasa setzen:
http://www.caseking....0mm::13871.html

die musst du aber auf jeden Fall drosseln wenn es leise sein soll.


edit: Utgard? Wasn das? Und welches Lancool meinst du? (Bei Lancool ist das K7 mein Favorit). Schonmal das A05NB angeschaut?


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab geschlafen bis eben..werd das die nacht/morgen machen mit CSS..so merk ich keinen Unterschied..aber war bis jetzt auch nur am surfen.. :-)_



Anscheinend ist der Mac einfach so schnell, das man da kaum Unterschiede merkt, außer bei Programmen wie Rendern bei Videobearbeiutng oder sonst was, das es dann schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Hehe..nur das ich bei dem ausgerechnet ne Tastatur mit Numpad gekriegt habe..einen ohne hatte sie nicht da -_-_
_
_
_Naja..wird sich schon jemand finden der Tauschen will *g*_
_
_


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Lancool K62 oder K7 

Utgard is das neue von Xigmatek

so zwischen 80-100 Euro


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Utgard? Wasn das? Und welches Lancool meinst du? (Bei Lancool ist das K7 mein Favorit). Schonmal das A05NB angeschaut?



Utgard ist das neue Xigmatekgehäuse. Soll wohl etwas oberhalb vom Midgard liegen.
Was die Temps angeht:
Grade Kabel neu verlegt. Versucht am Tray langzulegen bzw dahinter um den Airflow net zu stören. Das IDE-Kabel hab ich erstmal ausgebaut, das Laufwerk benutz ich sowieso nur relativ selten. 
Temperaturen: Grüner als n englischer Rasen. Werd ich mir wohl doch irgendwann nochn Sata-Brenner zulegen. 

@Asoriel Danke dir für das Angebot. Ich schau mal ob ich sonst bei mir in der Nähe so ne Kabel find, dann musst dir keinen Stress mit der Post machen. Mal schaun, obs überhaupt so lange IDE-Kabel gibt. Die normalen sind meines Wissens nach 50cm lang und wenn ich den Brenner im 3. von 4 Slots habe reicht es grade so, dass er reingeht. :/


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

> Grade Kabel neu verlegt. Versucht am Tray langzulegen bzw dahinter um den Airflow net zu stören. Das IDE-Kabel hab ich erstmal ausgebaut, das Laufwerk benutz ich sowieso nur relativ selten.
> Temperaturen: Grüner als n englischer Rasen. Werd ich mir wohl doch irgendwann nochn Sata-Brenner zulegen.



dann musst aber volle Breitseite vorm Lüfter gehabt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja das Lian Li hatte ich die Tage schon mal angeguckt Preis is ja auch super nur mal alles überdenken auch mit dem Netzteil vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das K7 in schwarz bekommt man ja kaum noch und Gold bzw. Champagner muss nich wirklich sein also gute Alternative


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Dann werden es demnächst wohl 3 von den Enermax, und 2 von den Akasa.

Eine kleine Frage noch: Der Lüfter, der direkt über meinem CPU-Kühler am Gehäuse sitzt, der ist die ganze Zeit so komisch am klackern. Kann es sein, das er nur Klackert weil zwischen Lüfter und CPU-Kühler ~1-1,5cm Platz ist? Oder ist das ein Defekt am Lüfter? :>


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> dann musst aber volle Breitseite vorm Lüfter gehabt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging halt nich anders uns ich musste das Ding anschließen, damit ich Windows installieren konnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @Shefa Ich tippe auf schlechte Lager. Nicht unbedingt n Lagerschaden, aber einfach nurn minderwertiges Lager. Der zweite Lüfter am Mugen und der Hecklüfter haben bei mir auch nur nen Zentimeter Platz dazwischen. Das juckt die Dinger nich.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

ah okay...spricht mich aber nicht so an.

Insgesammt gefällt mir eigentlich das gesammte Xigmatek-Portfolio nicht so sehr. Optisch sind die Lüfter zwar der Kracher, mir aber zu laut. Das Asgard - naja, man merkt den günstigen Preis schon. Für 30€ trotzdem klasse. Das Midgard hat sicher gute Ideen, ich hab aber schon des Öfteren gelesen, dass die Qualität nicht überzeugen kann. Das Utgard spricht mich optisch nicht an. Trotzdem gibts auch hier wieder interessante Ideen. Man merkt schon, dass jede Klasse höher mehr Features bietet.

Mein bestelltes LianLi hat zwar nicht von alledem, aber hoffentlich überzeugt es mit Qualität und vor allem sehr edlem Design.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dann werden es demnächst wohl 3 von den Enermax, und 2 von den Akasa.
> 
> Eine kleine Frage noch: Der Lüfter, der direkt über meinem CPU-Kühler am Gehäuse sitzt, der ist die ganze Zeit so komisch am klackern. Kann es sein, das er nur Klackert weil zwischen Lüfter und CPU-Kühler ~1-1,5cm Platz ist? Oder ist das ein Defekt am Lüfter? :>


 ne klackern kommt meist vom Lager hat mit dem Abstand nicht soviel zu tun


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

painschkes, vielleicht interessant für dich:

http://apfelblog.ch/potpourri/bettertouchtool-sorgt-fuer-mehr-magie-in-der-magic-mouse


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich von hinten auf den Lüfter leicht mit dem Finger drücke, dann hört das Klackern auf. Ich glaub ich klemm da irgendwas drauf. Das ist nämlich extrem nervig wenn ich am Schlafen bin. Die normalen Luftgeräusche stören mich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Das schau ich mir morgen mal an..danke Sebi :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix dann haste wieder ein Schleifen. Steck ihn doch einfach aus bis du nen neuen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn ich von hinten auf den Lüfter leicht mit dem Finger drücke, dann hört das Klackern auf. Ich glaub ich klemm da irgendwas drauf. Das ist nämlich extrem nervig wenn ich am Schlafen bin. Die normalen Luftgeräusche stören mich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr.



Dann schalt doch dein PC aus... wer hat denn schon sein Pc über Nacht an?


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

hatte nur mal son Brummen aber kam von dem Plastikteil auf dem Armor musste dann versteckt mit bissl Moosgummi unterfüttern und das Plastikteil wieder anziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner läuft auch oft 24/7.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann schalt doch dein PC aus... wer hat denn schon sein Pc über Nacht an?



Jemand der über Nacht downloadet um am Tag zu zocken?^^
Bei mir nerven nur noch die HDDs und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir da selber was zusammenschuster; das Quietdrive von Scythe is mir nämlich zu teuer^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich den ausstecke, dann fehlt ja ein wenig Belüftung, und Licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaub ich steck den irgendwann wirklich aus, wenn es mir zu nervig wird.

Sam, ich hab den PC grundsätzlich 24/7 an. Meistens lade ich mir über die Nacht immer Anime herunter. Wenn ich defragmentiere mach ich das auch nachts. Patches habe ich bei WoW auch früher immer in der Nacht geladen. Und, wenn der PC an ist, dann beruhigt mich das irgendwie... und falls was ist, ich bin immer erreichbar - mehr oder weniger :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Da fällt mich gleich ein Wort ein! INTERNET PIRAT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Nix Internet Pirat. Allein um mir Mass Effect bei Steam herunterzuladen habe ich 2 Nächte gebraucht. Nicht jeder hat schnelles Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

oder man pennt einfach nur ein und hat kein Bock den auszumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Genauso siehts aus..hab ich schon mitm normalen PC gemacht..jetzt beim iMac wird sicher genauso gemacht.._


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

painschkes sag mal, wo schält man den iMac eigentlich an?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Also den iMac sollte man eigentlich nicht anschälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

wie heißt das sonst? Ich mein anschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Ich Holzkopf. Es müsste heißen "Wie schaltet man einen iMac an?". Naja, Schwabe eben. Du weißt ja, wir können alles, außer Hochdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Hinten ist ein ganz ganz kleiner Knopf.. hier ein Bild (nich von mir - und so sieht er von hinten auch nicht wirklich aus) : _
_
_
_
_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_
_


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Jaja, die Schwaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochdeutsch ist doch garnicht so schwer, bei Plattdeutsch breche ich mir immer einen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Geil, jedes Mal den Knopf mit den Fingern suchen. ^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

ah, danke.

Und belegen die kabellose Tastatur/Maus einen USB? Üppig vorhanden sind die ja nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Auf Kommando kann ich glaub gar nicht sächsisch reden...
Wenn man mit Familienmitgliedern/Freunden redet rutschts quasi einfach so raus und wenn ich mit anderen Leuten red bspw. im TS oder so sprech ich eigentlich automatisch hochdeutsch.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mal die schlimme Angewohnheit - weil ich 2 Jahre auf einem englischem WoW-Realm gespielt habe - immer im TS auf Englisch anzufangen. Die Sprache ist einfach viel einfacher als das blöde Deutsch :>


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Allein um mir Mass Effect bei Steam herunterzuladen habe ich 2 Nächte gebraucht. Nicht jeder hat schnelles Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das würde bei mir vermutlich ne knappe Woche dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GZ zum neuen iMac Pain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gerade wieder mal in meine Tastatur beissen können... da will man nur kurz was am Gamepanel umstellen, klick das Tool wieder weg und WoW schmiert ab und lässt sich 5 Minuten auch erst gar nicht wieder starten... ungünstig mitten im Raid und direkt vor dem Boss ^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

Für mich ist hochdeutsch _sprechen_ ein Buch mit sieben Siegel. Schreiben klappt ganz gut (wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht), aber sprechen kann ich überhaupt nicht (nur "schwätzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Naja, da wird man eben reingeboren und wächst damit auf. So schnell gewöhnt man sich da nicht um, und das will ich auch garnicht. Mir gefallen Dialekte, auch wenn ich zu meiner WoW-Zeit des Öfteren mal was im TS erklären musste.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann zwar hochdeutsch reden, komm mir dabei aber irgendwie blöd vor, also lass ichs^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Sind hier nur Schwaben unterwegs oder was? Kann ja nicht angehen das ihr alle kein Hochdeutsch könnt, oder es nicht sprechen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oder Friesen und Bayer.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ah, danke.
> 
> Und belegen die kabellose Tastatur/Maus einen USB? Üppig vorhanden sind die ja nicht.



_Nope - geht über Bluetooth..genau wie ich verwundert war (hab vorher nicht geschaut) das ne WLAN-Karte drin ist :-)_
_
_
_Nervig ist nur das ich eine Tastatur mit Kabel+Numpad bekommen habe..-_- Aber ich besorg mir noch ne Kabellose ohne Numpad :X_


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

Ich rede eigentlich relativ hochdeutsch, aber ein paar Überbleibsel aus dem Schwäbischen sind schon drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was aber auch nicht schlimm ist, ich mags nur nicht sonderlich wenn Leute richtig 'altschwäbisch' reden ('breschdlengs gsälz' und solche Wörter würde ich z.B. nie verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Wenn mich jemand neu kennenlernt wundert sich der/die immer das ich nicht Berliner..aber ich hab da eh ne Abneigung gegen..also..manchmal nervt das wenn das jemand so übertreibt -_-_
_
_
_Icke , Icke , Icke..-.-_


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sind hier nur Schwaben unterwegs oder was? Kann ja nicht angehen das ihr alle kein Hochdeutsch könnt, oder es nicht sprechen wollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin Oberbayer; wirf mich ned mit den anderen in einen Topf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Soa jetzt 3h getestet, also wirds schon passen
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959179


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Ich werf alle in den Topf die kein Hochdeutsch können. Obwohl ich bayrisch geil finde. Ist ja meine zweite Heimat da unten :>


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

Ha! Rethelion so gefällt mir das!

Du bist scheinbar auch jemand, der OC perfektioniert und nicht einfach nur FSB und VCore "hinrotzt". So muss das! 

Ich finds immer lachhaft, wenn ein kompletter OC-Neuling nach 10Min Bios-schnuppern von OC-"Erfolgen" berichtet...




EspCap schrieb:


> Was aber auch nicht schlimm ist, ich mags nur nicht sonderlich wenn Leute richtig 'altschwäbisch' reden ('breschdlengs gsälz' und solche Wörter würde ich z.B. nie verwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da sag ich jetzt mal nichts dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt: wer von euch weiß, was Gsälz ist? (Schwaben dürfen nicht mitspielen)


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Gsälz... das war doch irgendwas zu Essen. Glaub Konfitüre oder sowas. Klär mich auf :>


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ha! Rethelion so gefällt mir das!
> 
> Du bist scheinbar auch jemand, der OC perfektioniert und nicht einfach nur FSB und VCore "hinrotzt". So muss das!
> 
> Ich finds immer lachhaft, wenn ein kompletter OC-Neuling nach 10Min Bios-schnuppern von OC-"Erfolgen" berichtet...



War das jetzt Sarkasmus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach ja auch nichts anderes als Multi und Vcore zu ändern^^


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Marmelade? :X_


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

jopp, stimmt ihr beiden. Doch so bekannt? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Rethelion: Aber du suchst doch wenigstens nach den optimalen Spannungen und knallst nicht einfach 1,5V hin obwohl es auch mit 1,4V laufen würde, oder?


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du verwendest solche Wörter auch nicht, gibts zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sonst hättest du statt 'schwätzen' 'bräagla' gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edit : Und buffed haut wieder alles mit HTML Tags voll...[/font]


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Nein..Gidf unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich kenn das daher, weil ich schon öfters im Schwabenländle war. 

Asoriel, macht das nicht jeder? Ich hab vorgestern auch solange mit der Spannung rumgespielt, bis mein Rechner nichtmehr abgeschmiert ist. Jetzt geht super :>


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

nönö, es gibt genug Leute die nicht optimieren.

EspCap: Ich "rede" schon ziemlich schwäbisch. Wobei der Dialekt ja auch von Ort zu Ort vollkommen verschieden sein kann. Aber prinzipiell sei gesagt: Doch, sollte Wörter verwende ich. Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, beim Frühstück nach Marmelade oder gar Konfitüre zu fragen. Für mich ist das Gsälz.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion: Aber du suchst doch wenigstens nach den optimalen Spannungen und knallst nicht einfach 1,5V hin obwohl es auch mit 1,4V laufen würde, oder?



Das würde aber viel Arbeit sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis ich die obige Spannung hatte bin ich erst in 0,01V Schritten immer weiter runter bis ich er nicht mehr stabil war und dann gings halt wieder andersrum rauf.
P1 hätte ich dann 2600Mhz mit ca 1.15V im Auge; P2: 2000Mhz mit ~1V;P3: 1600Mhz <1V.
Wobei ich mich frage ob P1 und P2 überhaupt soviel bringen; entweder bin ich im P3 oder P1, wann werd ich schonmal dazwischen sein...


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Mag mir mal jemand einen aktuellen sehenswerten Film ans Herz legen? :-)_
_
_
_Genre egal.._


----------



## Ghrodan (18. Januar 2010)

Zweiohrküken


----------



## Asoriel (18. Januar 2010)

Shooter. Fand ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Kino oder zum ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Damit mir keiner böse ist : beides :X_


----------



## aseari (18. Januar 2010)

Shooter ist gut, Zweiohrküken auch. Aber ich würde dir Hangover empfehlen. Was lustigeres hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Shooter kenn ich - absolut geil ;-)_
_
_
_Zweiohrkücken kenn ich schon._
_
_
_Hangover muss ich noch schauen..stimmt..danke :-)_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Zombieland (ja Sam :X..) steht auch auf meiner "zu schauen"-Liste :-)_
_
_
_/Edit : Und natürlich Gran Torino.._


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Zombieland is lustig gestern Nachmittag gesehen aber nich wirklich was anspruchsvolles fürn Abend

Surrogates geht glaube bin leider immer nach ner halben stunde eingepennt weil ich ihn um 01.00-02.00 nachts gucken wollte 

Tenderness auf USB Platte ab noch nicht gesehen 

Avatar muss man im Kino gucken


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn du auf Action STEHST... dann ab ins kino und schau Gamer.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

is aber auch sehr eigenartig der Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Januar 2010)

Jo, aber gut. "Ich bin dein Gamer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Januar 2010)

Zombieland kann ich auch empfehlen, genauso wie Gran Torino. Sind beide auf ihre Art großartig. Für beide gilt aber das gleiche: Nur auf englisch schauen! Die deutsche Version von Zombieland ist im Gegensatz zur englischen echt schlecht und Gran Torino kann ich mir auf deutsch einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

bei Clint kannst nich viel falschmachen ob Darsteller , Regisseur , Produzent oder alles zusammen eigtenlich immer top

Invictus kommt ja auch Mitte/Ende Februar


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Gran Torino ist wirklich ein genialer Film. Hab ich auf Englisch und Deutsch gesehen, und die deutsche Fassung kommt bei weitem nicht an die Englische heran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wirklich ein top Film, wobei ich die deutsche Version jetzt nicht so schlimm fand (die englische fand ich aber auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Gratulation zum 3000. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Da werd ich jetzt mal nicht zu sagen, sonst ist die schöne Zahl weg.


Edit: Fällt das jetzt unter die Kategorie "Selfowned"? -.-


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2010)

Etwas, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Januar 2010)

Hab gestern mal nach nem AV Receiver mit Blue Ray Player und Standboxen gesucht und musste feststellen, dass so scheiß Standboxen Schweine teuer sind! Dabei geht es mir nur um die Optik, da ich noch 2 Ecken so leer stehen hab... naja erstmal Geld zusammen sparen und dann mal gucken was ich mir leisten werde! 

So viele Wünsche und so wenig Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Ach..es kommt drauf an was du für Ansprüche hast..denn zB. die recht guten Heco Victa gibt es im Paar vergleichsweise günstig.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

JAAAAAAA  Bestellt-Status: Versendet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das Teil kommt übermorgen schon.^^


EDIT: 

So kann nun sehe wo bei UPS das Packet ist aber da steht

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Bei Ihrem Paket ist eine Ausnahme aufgetreten.*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Und bei Infos wo es ist PAKETDATEN WERDEN BEI DER ZOLLABWICKLUNG VERARBEITET. ZOLLABFERTIGUNG WIRD ERWARTET [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]was heisst das genau? [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]2 EDIT: Ort ARLESHEIM, CH super sollte es morgen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Dass Dell in Irland steht und der Zoll ausgerechnet dein Paket aus tausenden für eine Stichprobe ausgewählt hat schätze ich mal :/


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage an die Netzwerker unter euch: Ich schmöcker grad wiedermal in meinem Cisco-Buch und da steht, dass die Schirmung von STP-Kabel geerdet werden muss. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Das sind doch auch nur Netzwerkkabel mit jeweils einem RJ45-Stecker an jedem Ende; wo wird da die Schirmung geerdet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

nun steht unten an dieser Meldung. eine andre Tracker nummer.

 EDIT: bin ich blöde [font=arial, sans-serif]Altersheim ist in Zürich, ich nehme an ist nun dort im Zoll und wartet auf eine Freigabe dann wird es weiter Geschickt [/font]BUTTISHOLZ, CH weiss weiter weg ist von Zürich, dann sicher Richtung Bern. bekomme ich es wenn es gut geht morgen.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_So..Zombieland und Inglourious Basterds geschaut..beides richtig gute Filme..nachher folgt noch Gran Torino..und danach : mal schauen :-)_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Januar 2010)

Hab auch alle 3 Filme hier rumliegen, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu sie anzuschauen! Ich hab einfach zu wenig Freizeit und zu viele Interessen! Bisher musste ich mich nur zwischen CoD 6, lesen oder nen schönen Film schauen entscheiden und gestern hab ich jetzt auch noch nen Beta Zugang für STO bekommen... man das artet schon bald in Stress aus!


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So..Zombieland und Inglourious Basterds geschaut..beides richtig gute Filme..nachher folgt noch Gran Torino..und danach : mal schauen :-)_[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]





Inglourious Bastaerds ist wirklich ein genialer Film, besonders der eine Schauspieler, der Judenjäger, wo er am Tisch sitzt und sein Kuchen da ''frisst'' , bzw. dabei noch schmatzt, zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder wie Til Schweiger bei dem Treffen den einen Deutschen die ganze Zeit anschaut :>


Gran Torino habe ich auch schon geschaut, bzw. 2 mal schon, auch ein guter Film


Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist , 96 Hours, The Punisher Warzone, Avatar (3D) im Kino und district 9 soll gut sein, habe ich aber noch nicht geschuat.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

Gran Torino und Inglorious Basterds will ich auch noch anschauen. Gran Torino gibts für 10€ als BluRay.

Ansonsten hab ich momentan wenig Zeit...komm wohl nichtmal dazu, meinen PC ins LianLi zu bauen wenns morgen ankommt. Hab erst wieder ab Freitag Zeit...manchmal ist Arbeit schon extrem stressig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mich jetzt übrigens gegen eine Wasserkühlung und für den Megahalems entschieden. Ist aber multicausal...


-Corair H50 => No go. Keine Lust auf ne ratternde Pumpe.
-als WaKü-Neuling gleich ein kleines Gehäuse => schwer!
-komplette WaKü inkl. GPU geht ziemlich ins Geld => ca. 250€. Zu viel.
-Kühlleistung hat der Megahalems genug, ebenso ist er leise mit den Noiseblockern
-Im LianLi bekommmt der Megahalems Frischluft, Kühlleistung wird super sein.

Mal aufs Case gespannt. Wenn heute noch verschickt wird ist es vielleicht morgen schon da.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Hach wie doof...

Ne hiesige Elektrokette hat den Samsung 2233BW grad in Aktion für 200chf (ca. 50chf billiger als beim günstigsten anbieter im internet).
denselben monitor hab ich schon hier stehn als primärmoni.

ich hab eh vor nen dritten zu holen und dann später mit eyefinity anzuschliessen damit ich dann triplemonitoring hab... das problem ist allerdings: ich hab noch keine neue 58xx von ATI sondern nur ne 4850 eingebaut... 

frage: 4850 ausbauen und ne 58xx einbauen? oder warten bis die dinger mal billiger werden in 1-2 monaten und dann nochmal nach nem monitor ausschau halten?
wobei es halt toll wäre nochmal denselben zu haben. symmetrie und so *g*


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Preise in 1-2 Monaten merklich sinken werden. Sofern du die Preise jetzt auf die Monitore beziehst.

Die Grafikkarten sollten schon ein wenig im Preis fallen, sie werden jetzt nach und nach immer besser lieferbar. Wenn das Geld aber verhanden ist, dann kannst du dir eigentlich auch jetzt schon eine HD5850/5870 kaufen.


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2010)

> sie werden jetzt nach und nach immer besser lieferbar



das is momentan der Punkt


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Du könntest dir auch jetzt den Monitor holen und dann, wenn dir der Preis der HD58XX gefällt, eine solche dazuholen.
Der Monitor geht ja nicht kaputt wenn er nur rumsteht^^

Achja, ich weiss jetzt nicht welche Anschlüsse deine Monitore dann haben, aber die HD5850 hat z.B. 2xDVI und dann je einen Displayport/HDMI. Also brauchst du da evtl noch einen Adapter


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Preise in 1-2 Monaten merklich sinken werden. Sofern du die Preise jetzt auf die Monitore beziehst.
> 
> Die Grafikkarten sollten schon ein wenig im Preis fallen, sie werden jetzt nach und nach immer besser lieferbar. Wenn das Geld aber verhanden ist, dann kannst du dir eigentlich auch jetzt schon eine HD5850/5870 kaufen.


Ich bezieh die Preise auf die GraKas. Dass Monitore nich so schnell runtergehn weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geld wär auch vorhanden, aber das is kein Grund es mit beiden Händen rauszuwerfen *g*
Anders gefragt: Was denkt ihr, wie lange dauert es, bis die Preise um ca. 30-40€ gefallen sind?





Rethelion schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch jetzt den Monitor holen und dann, wenn dir der Preis der HD58XX gefällt, eine solche dazuholen.
> Der Monitor geht ja nicht kaputt wenn er nur rumsteht^^
> 
> Achja, ich weiss jetzt nicht welche Anschlüsse deine Monitore dann haben, aber die HD5850 hat z.B. 2xDVI und dann je einen Displayport/HDMI. Also brauchst du da evtl noch einen Adapter



Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber ich hab ungern unbenutzte Hardware rumstehn *g*
Vorallem weil mir auch der Platz dafür fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Monitore haben alle DVI-Anschlüsse. D.h. ich bräuchte noch nen Displayport<->DVI-Adapter. Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen?


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Was denkt ihr, wie lange dauert es, bis die Preise um ca. 30-40€ gefallen sind?


Das kann dir keiner so genau sagen; wenn sie überall wieder richtig verfügbar sind, denke ich wird sich der Preis so um die 210€-220€ einpendeln. 
So wie es halt zum Release war:
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/?phist=465713
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/?phist=465485



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Monitore haben alle DVI-Anschlüsse. D.h. ich bräuchte noch nen Displayport<->DVI-Adapter. Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen?


Jup entweder Display auf DVI, oder HDMI auf DVI.
Beim Displaport musst du aber schauen, dass du den richtigen erwischt; nicht son Apple-Mini-DP^^


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn die wieder auf 200€ fallen wär das prima. Hab irgendwann aufgehört mehr als 300CHF/200€ für ne Graka auszugeben wegen dem hohen Wertverfall *g*


Apple-Dinger sind eh immer 2x so teuer weil n Apfel drauf ist. Da sollts nich schwer sein das Ding zu verwechseln *g*


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Apple-Dinger sind eh immer 2x so teuer weil n Apfel drauf ist. Da sollts nich schwer sein das Ding zu verwechseln *g*



Das nimmst du zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Warum? Er hat doch schon Recht. Alles, bei dem ein angebissener Apfel drauf zu sehen ist, ist teurer als der Rest :>


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum? Er hat doch schon Recht. Alles, bei dem ein angebissener Apfel drauf zu sehen ist, ist teurer als der Rest :>




Einfach nur rumfluchen, weil man sich etwas nicht leisten kann oder will, ist einfach nur gewimmere... Ich rede auch nicht schlecht z.B. über Lamborgini, nur weil ich mir keinen leisten kann.

aber es ist ja Apple... also immer rumbashen.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Wieso ist das alles nur gewimmere? oO

Apple ist einfach teuer, da kann man nichts dran ändern. Und ich denke, das weisst du 100%ig auch selbst, das die Preise von Apple einfach hoch sind. Aber für die meisten ist alles von Apple einfach Mode, oder sie benötigen es um angeben zu können. (Nicht auf dich jetzt bezogen, nur Verallgemeinerung!)

 - Beispiel Auto: Welchen Sinn hat ein Lamborgini, Ferrari, Jaguar, Lotus etc. außer den, dass man damit angeben will?

Und nein, ich bashe nicht auf Apple rum, weil es Apple ist, sondern wegen den absolut überteuerten Preisen. Wäre die iMac, MacBook's und iPod's günstiger, dann würde ich 100%ig selbst einen besitzen.

Soviel von mir zu dem Thema, kein Bock das es wieder in unnötigen Diskussion über/gegen Apple ausartet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Nun Fängt das wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das nimmst du zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö. Weils wahr ist. *g*


Ich bin übrigens Besitzer eines iPhone 3GS. Also zählt dein Argument "du bashst weil du es dir nich leisten kannst!" schonmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds nur unsinnig, zuviel Geld für etwas auszugeben, was es auch billiger gibt und qualitativ gleichgut/besser ist. Wie z.B. so Adapter *g*
Fürs iPhone hab ich damals halt leider keine Alternative gefunden. Und die Apps sind einfach nur <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte nur damit sagen, wenn man es sich nicht kauft oder kaufen kann. Sollte man einfach nichts über den Hersteller sagen und gut ist. 

Nur weil es jetzt teuer ist, hämmert man doch nicht auf Apple rum.

iPhone oh zu teuer.. wenn es so wäre, warum hat dann Apple so ein großen Erfolg damit gemacht und die Kunden kaufen es trotzdem.

Bestimmt nicht um damit anzugeben, nicht jedes teure Produkt ist da, um damit anzugeben. Größtenteils damit, das es aus hoher Qualität usw.


Trotzdem sollte man im Hintergedanken haben, das man sowas natürlich auch gerne haben würde, klar haben manche nicht das Geld dafür oder die Zeit zusparen. Aber nur weil man es sich nicht zunächst leisten kann, sollte man net einfach auf Leute rumhacken, das ist der letzte Rotz, da habe ich was viel besseres für viel weniges Geld bekommen. Desto größer ist halt die Freude, wenn man sich sowas geleistet hat. Ich würde mich niemals über ein 150 Handy mich tierisch freuen, wie bei einem iPhone.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

So wenn man schon wieder so Anfängt.... 


1. Apple hat mit dem Iphone so ein erfolg weil 90% nur kaufen weil es an der Mode ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das Gleich wie Beim  Ipod Damals)

Ich bestize selber eins nur aus einem Grund der Touch Screen ist einfach gut.

2. In zwischen sind auch Apfel Laptop's an der Mode was kaufen die Leute? genau Apfel weil es Mode ist.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Dann sag mir mal bitte, warum ist es Mode, woran liegt es, weil ich mir was über 1000 Euro gekauft habe.

Also könnte ich mir genauso ein Blatt Papier hinlegen und sagen, hier Jungs das hat 1000 Euro gekostet. Bewundert es, seid neidisch drauf!


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Ist doch Wurst..jeder kauft sich das was er sich Leisten kann & haben will und gut ist´s.._


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

Carcha mal ne andere Frage: Warum nicht mal aufrüsten? Die HD4850 ist immerhin nichtmehr die frischeste, so eine HD5850 würde da ein ordentliches Performance-Plus geben, falls der Rest passt (was steckt denn sonst noch drin?). 

Ansonsten bliebe dir die Alternative über ein TripleHead2Go. Wobei das Ding so teuer ist, dass du dir auch gleich eine HD5850 kaufen kannst. 


Was noch möglich wäre: Steck doch (falls noch ein PCIex16 vorhanden) einfach eine billige Grafikkarte rein. Die gibt dann nur das Bild aus, aber die HD4850 berechnet alles. Da würde ja schon eine HD4350 für knapp über 20&#8364; ausreichen.


Wobei: Wenn du dann wirklich auf 3 Monitoren spielen willst, dann wird der HD4850 die Puste ausgehen, das ist gewiss. Ich hatte damals 3x19" mit je 1280x1024 und dazu eine (damals) brachial starke HD4870x2. Selbst die ist bei entsprechenden Spielen in die Knie gegangen.


Solltest du aufrüsten auf die HD5850 müsstest du nichtmal einen Adapter kaufen, wenn du die HD4850 zusätzlich stecken lässt und als Bildausgang verwendest. Dann kommt halt ein höherer Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal bitte, warum ist es Mode, woran liegt es, weil ich mir was über 1000 Euro gekauft habe.
> 
> Also könnte ich mir genauso ein Blatt Papier hinlegen und sagen, hier Jungs das hat 1000 Euro gekostet. Bewundert es, seid neidisch drauf!



Das ist Wie Kleider mein Gott... 

wie so kauft einer 60 Euro Marke Jens wenn es eine 15 Euro auch tut? 

und nicht alles was Teuer ist=Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Nagut, ich sag dazu jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

Leute lasst doch die ewigen Apple-Streitigkeiten. painschkes bringts auf den Punkt, jeder kauft sich das was er will/kann. Wenn jemand unbedingt ein Apple-Produkt will, sei es wegen der Optik, der Software, der Qualität oder der Mode wegen, dann soll er es kaufen. Will jemand Geld sparen gibts mehr als genug Alternativen, zT gleich gut und besser. Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Carcha mal ne andere Frage: Warum nicht mal aufrüsten? Die HD4850 ist immerhin nichtmehr die frischeste, so eine HD5850 würde da ein ordentliches Performance-Plus geben, falls der Rest passt (was steckt denn sonst noch drin?).
> 
> Ansonsten bliebe dir die Alternative über ein TripleHead2Go. Wobei das Ding so teuer ist, dass du dir auch gleich eine HD5850 kaufen kannst.
> 
> ...



- Aufrüsten werd ich sowieso. Nur ist die Frage "wann?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 4850 reicht momentan noch. Ich spiele keine Grafikknaller wie Crysis und so Zeugs. Höchstens ab und zu L4D2 und CoD4:MW. Und natürlich WoW *g*

- TripleHead2Go ist Rotze. Die Auflösung ist da leider begrenzt.

- Billige Graka adden: Nö, bringt wohl nur Probleme mit dem konfigurieren. 

- Spielen auf 3 Monitoren werde ich vermutlich nicht. Vllt. werd ichs mal austesten wies so ist, aber dauerhaft so zocken kann ich mir atm nich vorstellen. Seh ich dann wenns soweit ist *g*
Wär halt toll, wenn der Primärmonitor in der Mitte zum zocken ist, und die anderen Monitore Sekundärinfos liefern (IRC/Browser/etc.). Dann ists auch angenehmer für den Hals. Bei 2 Monitoren bieg ich den immer nur in eine Richtung *g*

- Die HD4850 stecken lassen: Nö, siehe oben. Ausserdem glaub ich nich, dass mein Netzteil zwei Grakas versorgen kann. 




Soramac schrieb:


> iPhone oh zu teuer.. wenn es so wäre, warum hat dann Apple so ein großen Erfolg damit gemacht und die Kunden kaufen es trotzdem.



Zum einen weils halt n Mode-Teil ist, zum anderen weils halt wirklich n gutes Telefon ist. Für Nerds ist das Ding genial *g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Genau reden wir lieber Drüber wie So heute Morgen steht das Mein Packt [font="Arial, sans-serif"]ARLESHEIM, CH und nun Steht RICANY U PRAHY, CZ 12:30 ABFAHRTSSCAN. und ich 2 verschieden Tracker nummer habe? [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Bei beiden Steht das Gleich ausser das ein Packet 4kg und in den Falschen ort geliefert wird BUTTISHOLZ, CH???? [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]und eins das 9kg ist Richtig Nach Belp, CH geliefert wird? WTF ? [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]ich glaub der Eintrag von heute morgen ist ein Fehler.. oder besser gesagt die Andre Tracker nummer. ^^ Es ist mir auch neu das Monitor in 2 Pakete geliefert wird.[/font]


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Weißt du was mir auffällt Sora?
Bevor du einen Mac hattest, kamst du (mit Ausnahme einiger kontroverser Diskussionen) recht gut damit klar, wenn man apfällige...ups, abfällige Kommentare über Apple gebracht hat. Dann hast du dein MacBook bekommen und warst, klassischerweise, begeistert von dem Teil. In letzter Zeit wirst du allerdings immer empfindlicher. Und weißt du warum? Weil du dich langsam ganz schön darüber ärgerst, dass du, als der computerverrückte Teenager der du bist, deinen durchaus leistungsstarken Rechner inklusive hervorragender Peripherie aller, ja wirklich ALLER Art, plus einer ganzen Menge Geld, gegen ein mittelmäßiges Laptop getauscht hast, dessen Verwendungszweck der BUSINESSbereich ist. Ich will Apple nicht schlechtreden, meine Stiefmutter schwört inzwischen darauf, da ihr gesamter Geschäftsbereich, also die Informatik-Fakultät der Uni Bremen, absolut auf Apple aufgebaut ist. Für Geschäftsleute sind MacBooks und iMacs und weiß der Kuckuck was wirklich klasse. Und darauf sind die Rechner auch ausgelegt, was man deutlich am Preis merkt. Natürlich, Mac ist ein super Betriebssystem, und in den mindestens 1000 Euro, die man draufzahlt, ist meist ein ziemlich gutes Softwarepaket enthalten, ganz zu schweigen davon dass man bei Apple eigentlich keine Sekundäranbieter von Software braucht wie bei Windows, wo man anstelle vom IE Firefox und anstelle von Word Open-/StarOffice benutzt.
ABER Apple ist nichts für den Durchschnittsmarkt. Es ist einfach überteuert, das ist eben ein Fakt. Und dass ich über Leute grinse, die sich für 1800€ ein MacBook Pro oder 2000€ für einen iMac i5 (sorry paini und Sora) ausgeben, liegt einfach daran dass sie Hypes hinterherlaufen, obwohl sie es gar nicht nötig haben, weil diese Hypes einfach keine Grundlage haben...außer einer Marketingstrategie von einem anderen Planeten (Glückwunsch an Apple dafür) und einer mythischen Persönlichkeit à la Steve Mobs...äääh Steve Jobs, die es dank eines ausgeprägten Charismas verstehen, Leute vom Kauf eines Produktes zu überzeugen, das sie nie im Leben in ausreichendem Umfang nutzen werden...oder wie viele iPhone-User nutzen die wirklich geilen Funktionen von dem Teil? Die meisten die ICH kenne spielen damit. Wobei ich das iPhone nicht schlechtreden will...von der Menüführung kommt da nichts ran.

Achja, und was du meintest von wegen Neid und du würdest dich über ein 150€-Handy nicht so sehr freuen wie übers iPhone:
Könnte daran liegen dass du reiche Eltern hast und an luxuriöse Geschenke gewöhnt bist. Ich würd bei nem 150€-Handy Freudentänze aufführen. Ich hatte seit Jahren kein neues Handy ;D


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau reden wir lieber Drüber wie So heute Morgen steht das Mein Packt [font="Arial, sans-serif"]ARLESHEIM, CH und nun Steht RICANY U PRAHY, CZ 12:30 ABFAHRTSSCAN. und ich 2 verschieden Tracker nummer habe? [/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Bei beiden Steht das Gleich ausser das ein Packet 4kg und in den Falschen ort geliefert wird BUTTISHOLZ, CH???? [/font]
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> ...




Belp? Kennst du einen gewissen Marc Jost?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Kenne ich nicht, sagt mir nicht das du in Belp Wohnst? xD


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Naja..ich weiss wofür ich meinen geholt habe und gut ist..:-)_
_
_
_Ausserdem kann ich auf den Rest warten..(damit is jetzt das ganze Zeug in der Sig gemeint..)_


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Also meine Reihenfolge wäre etwas anders gewesen: FullHD TV (soon)- Xbox360 (soon)- iMac 27" i5 - Nikon D90+18-105mm VR+70-300mm VR (soon) Wobei ich beim TV aufgehört hätte^^


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_xD_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

naja, ne anständige Kamera könnte ich auch mal brauchen. An TV ist kein Bedarf, iMac sowieso nicht. Xbox wäre nett, würde ich mir aber nicht unbedingt kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Falathrim es geht einfach bei Mac um das einfache Betriebssystem.

Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, ich möchte gerne mit Videobearbeitung oder Fotobearbeitung anfangen.

Was brauche ich für einen PC?, brauche ich bestimme Monitore, welche Software brauche ich, eine große Festplatte, eine Backup Software und und und...


Man macht sich doch das Leben ungern schwer und das man dann soviel Geld drauflegt,im Gegenzug zu einem iMac, ist nicht in Höher einer 3 stelligen Zahl.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kenne ich nicht, sagt mir nicht das du in Belp Wohnst? xD



Nö. Aber einer mit dem ich mal WoW gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Weiss grad einer wann Fermi kommt? So ungefähr? *g*
Vielleicht werden die Dinger nochmal billiger.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ne anständige Kamera könnte ich auch mal brauchen



Mit ner Kamera kann ich nur nicht umgehen^^
Meine Eltern haben auch irgendeine Nikon, aber wenn ich da die Fotos mache werden sie nichts.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Paini, wann fängst du eigentlich an die ersten Bilder zu schießen? Will mal wissen wie "gut" du so bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von deiner Reihenfolge her, da würde ich mit der XBOX anfangen, und den Rest komplett auslassen. Ich hab seit 1,5 Jahren schon keinen TV mehr, werde ich in Zukunft keinen benötigen. 


Kleine Frage noch: Ein Kumpel wollte sich im Laufe des Monats für ~350&#8364; was gönnen. In dem Preisbereich habe ich bei den Grafikkarten jetzt die Wahl zwischen der HD5770 und der HD4890. CPU ist ein AthlonII. Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr nehmen? Ob er DX11 Spiele zocken wird/würde, das weiss er selbst noch nicht einmal :>


Edit: @ Carcha: Wann Fermi kommt steht noch mehr oder weniger in den Sternen. Angeblich sind die Chips schon in der Produktion, die Ausbeute an fähigen Chips soll aber bei nur ~20% liegen, vielleicht auch weniger.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Naja..wenn ich wieder soviel Geld habe um die Kamera zu holen..*g*_
_
_
_Also..so genau weiss ich es (leider-_-) nicht.. :<_


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Oh, dann werd ich mal gucken, welche der 58xx zu mir passt und dann mal die Preise beobachten *g*


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Falathrim@

Wegen Reichen Eltern, das steht übringens garnet mehr, bzw. hat es auch nicht gegeben. Zumal ist mein Zimmer nämlich fast leer, bald ist mein Bett und Schrank weg, warum.. er wurde verkauft. Mein Fernseher ist weg, mein Headset, mein Z5500, was ich hier habe ist mein Laptop noch, Bett und Schreibtisch, mehr nicht.

Um hier auf den Punkt zukommen, ich wandere nämlich aus nach Amerika, darum alles weg und warum wandere ich, weil mein Vater kein Job mehr hat. Wirtschaftskriese, Firma kaputt, schlechten Chef gehabt, kein Geld mehr. Nichts mehr, in den Jahren wo mein Vater in der Firma gearbeitet hat, hättest du im Leben nie getauscht, allein wegem dem Stress. Er hatte Überstunden gehabt, da hättest du ein Jahr Urlaub machen können. Er war teilweise 12 Stunden in der Firma.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Och menno..jetzt haben wir kein Geheimnis mehr :X_
_
_


----------



## Kyragan (19. Januar 2010)

Dann wünsch ich dir/euch viel Glück dabei, auch wenn ich die Gründe nicht nachvollziehen kann und am Erfolg des Ganzen zweifle. Aber hey, das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

okay, das hört sich übel an. Aber 12 Stunden am Tag arbeiten ist auch für mich keine Seltenheit, und trotzdem läuft es bei mir rund, das muss ich einfach mal so knallhart sagen. Udn ich habe genug Kollegen, bei denen das eben so ist.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

12 Stunden arbeiten ist aber wirklich keine Seltenheit. Mein Vater muss auch meistens 12 Stunden arbeiten. Probleme macht ihm das eigentlich keine.

Der Rest ist zwar hart, aber das mit dem auswandern verstehe ich nicht. Gibt bestimmt noch genug andere Firmen in Deutschland, die Leute suchen. Aber wie Kyra schon sagte, muss jeder selbst entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> okay, das hört sich übel an. Aber 12 Stunden am Tag arbeiten ist auch für mich keine Seltenheit, und trotzdem läuft es bei mir rund, das muss ich einfach mal so knallhart sagen. Udn ich habe genug Kollegen, bei denen das eben so ist.



Bei dem Wort Kollegen hat es schon in der Firma angefangen ... du willst net wissen, wie das abging da. Das war einfach der letzte Sauhaufen gewesen.



@Kryagan Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shefanix, man baut sich natürlich in den Jahren ein gewissen Lebensstandard auf, man kann nicht einfach bei Normal anfangen, weil das Haus muss bezahlt werden, die Autos usw.

EDIT: Mit der Zeit habe ich mich verrechnet, er hat um 5:00 angefangen und ist teilweise um 7:00 oder 8:00 zu starken Zeiten nach Hause gekommen. Er war selber der Chef der Firma.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Mutter Arbeite Jeden Tag 15 Stunden.... 

und wegen 12 Stunden.. *lacher* gleich rum heulen.

Auswandern? wie so laufen alle immer weg? ^^ 

Ja gut nach 6 Monaten wieder da weil ihr keine GreenCard bekommen habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so lange es nicht die schweiz ist. ^^ Deutsche hab wir genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzendem Viel Glück


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Man kann auch über das investment einreißen und dort dann je nach dem 2 Jahre oder 5 Jahre dort bleiben.

Aber man kann sich das natürlich nicht vorstellen, man packt sich die Koffer, steigt mit 2 Geld 50 in den Flieger und denkt jo, ich mach dort mal Urlaub.

Man muss den natürlich Geld vorweißen und dort Arbeitsplätze schaffen und Papiere und was die natürlich alles wollen fertig machen, das zieht sich natürlich alles.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm...jo, dass dein Zimmer leer ist, davon war ich ausgegangen, irgendwo musste das Geld ja herkommen..

Das mit deinem Vater tut mir Leid, auch wenn ich bei 12 Stunden Arbeit ein müdes Grinsen ins Gesicht bekomme...ich wohne de facto alleine. Mein Vater ist unkündbar, genau wie die restlichen Leute die in der Bundesagentur für Arbeit noch den Job machen den er macht...der ganze Bereich soll weg. Er geht morgens zwischen 6 und 9 aus dem Haus, und ich hab ihn seit Monaten nicht früher als 18 Uhr nach Hause kommen sehen...und das ist dann noch die Ausnahme, bei Gott nicht die Regel. Abgesehen von seiner Vollzeitstelle arbeitet er ehrenamtlich konzeptionell bei mehreren Beraterverbänden, so dass er mindestens jedes dritte Wochenende von daher unterwegs ist. Zusätzlich führt er mit meiner Stiefmutter zusammen noch eine freiberufliche Beratungsfirma, die in ganz Deutschland und Österreich Coachings durchführt...da ist er dann an den übrigen Wochenenden und in den Ferien. Und wenn er dann mal ein freies Wochenende hat, besucht er meine Stiefmutter, die dasselbe macht, außer dass sie jeweils in Bremen und Oldenburg an den Unis halbe Stellen hat, zwischen denen sie hin und her pendelt. Sie seh ich vielleicht alle 2 Monate. Und meine Stiefmutter macht freiberuflich noch sehr viel mehr. 
Der normale Tag bei mir ist, dass ich aufstehe, mit meinem Vater aus dem Haus gehe, zur Schule, wiederkomme, mir überlege was ich koche, auf meinen Vater warte, der meist gegen 6-8 kommt, dann klönen wir kurz, ich koche, er arbeitet, obwohl er total tot ist, immer noch weiter bis mindestens 22 Uhr, dann telefoniert er noch mit meiner Stiefmutter und fällt dann erst recht tot ins Bett.
Also erzähl mir bitte nichts von Überstunden und Urlaub (Bloß nicht von Urlaub, davon träum ich *g*)


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> so lange es nicht die schweiz ist. ^^ Deutsche hab wir genug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versteh diesen "Hass" gegen Deutsche nicht... das sind mir die liebsten Ausländer. Auch wenn sie manchmal ein bisschen arrogant rüberkommen, weil ihr hochdeutsch so perfekt klingt *g*


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Och das MacBook Pro habe ich jetzt schon etwas länger, aber das mit den Möbeln usw. liegt nicht am Laptop, ist auch nicht mein Geld, nur die Sachen die ich auch mir gehören und das Geld wird für iMac gespart.


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Och menno..jetzt haben wir kein Geheimnis mehr :X_
> _
> _




Ich wusste es sowieso schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War das dann auch das, das vor ein paar Tagen in 77 Tagen war? Das hätte ich nämlich im Verdacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß in Amerika, ich hoffe mal du lebst dich da schnell ein und vergisst uns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Meine Mutter Arbeite Jeden Tag 15 Stunden....
> 
> und wegen 12 Stunden.. *lacher* gleich rum heulen.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Mutter arbeitet, aber mein Vater hat auch zu guten Zeiten 15 Stunden gearbeitet und davon 1 Stunde Pause, aber richtig gearbeitet. Bei dem Sauladen, war das Stress pur jeden Tag.


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Mein Gott..ihr habt Probleme..insbesondere die Leute die hier die ganze Zeit sticheln.._
_
_
_Und Sam..was hat das bitte mit davonlaufen zu tun? Wenn sie dort gerne hin möchten und hier keine sichere Zukunft haben..wieso nicht da probieren!?_
_
_
_Und das mit dem : Oh..nur 12std Arbeiten..samma..gehts noch? Fangen jetzt hier auch schon die S****vergleiche wie bei WoW und Konsorten an? Ohje.._


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2010)

*hust* Rockstar Games *hust*?

Langsam frage ich mich auch wo das hinführen soll, die Wirtschatfskrise wird knallhart ausgenutzt von einigen Firmen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich versteh diesen "Hass" gegen Deutsche nicht... das sind mir die liebsten Ausländer. Auch wenn sie manchmal ein bisschen arrogant rüberkommen, weil ihr hochdeutsch so perfekt klingt *g*


wie so? weil ich paar auf der Arbeit kenne die 5 Jahre hier wohnen aber sich immer noch weigern "Schweizer Deutsch zu verstehen" und wenn man was von dem Will muss man Hoch deutsch reden sonst Reagiert er nicht mal, was ich nicht mache. amen.


EDIT: Das betrifft nicht jeden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt auch nett deutsche..



painschkes schrieb:


> _Und Sam..was hat das bitte mit davonlaufen zu tun? Wenn sie dort gerne hin möchten und hier keine sichere Zukunft haben..wieso nicht da probieren!?_
> _
> _
> _Und das mit dem : Oh..nur 12std Arbeiten..samma..gehts noch? Fangen jetzt hier auch schon die S****vergleiche wie bei WoW und Konsorten an? Ohje.._



Hab zu Viel Dokus gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ da rennen die meisten weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das ist kein vergleich, oder Blöde an mache ich sage nur es gibt Leute die auch Länger arbeite (hab es im Falschen Ton gesagt sry)


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Ich sag am besten für heute garnichts mehr. Bin im Moment im RL ziemlich angepisst, und reagier wohl grad ein bisschen über :/





> Kleine Frage noch: Ein Kumpel wollte sich im Laufe des Monats für ~350€ was gönnen. In dem Preisbereich habe ich bei den Grafikkarten jetzt die Wahl zwischen der HD5770 und der HD4890. CPU ist ein AthlonII. Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr nehmen? Ob er DX11 Spiele zocken wird/würde, das weiss er selbst noch nicht einmal :>



Wäre eine Antwort noch ganz nett.


----------



## Ogil (19. Januar 2010)

Ey Alda - mein Vatta arbeitet so lang, wenn der nach Hause kommt, dann ist er eine Stunde frueher schon wieder los, man!

Nein ernsthaft - dauerhaft 12h oder mehr arbeiten ist voelliger Schwachsinn. Man verliert Leistungsfaehigkeit und am Ende schafft man in den 12h auch nicht mehr als sonst in 8h. Wenn es mal sein muss arbeite ich auch 12h oder mehr oder mal ein Wochenende - aber sicher nicht auf Dauer.

Und was das Auswandern angeht: Warum nicht? In anderen Laendern sind viele Dinge leichter anzustellen als in D. - grade wenn es z.B. um eine eigene Firma geht. Natuerlich gibt es auch Nachteile - aber da muss halt jeder fuer sich das Land mit der richtigen Mischung finden. Und ja - ich leb schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland...


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2010)

_Ist ja in Ordnung..ich frag ja auch nur :X

Shefa..sprich ruhig mit..an die war das nicht gerichtet :-)

Zur Frage : __Ich__ würde die 5770 nehmen.._
_
_
_
_
_
_
_/Edit : Seh ich genauso Ogil.._
_
_
_Ich werd auch wenn es später möglich ist (Geldmässig in erster Linie..) in mein Traumland auswandern..wieso auch nicht? Man hat ja so gesehen - wenn man gut acht gibt & sich sehr gut informiert - nichts zu verlieren.._


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie sind wir vom Apple-Flamewar in ein echt ernstes Thema gerutscht...


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wie so? weil ich paar auf der Arbeit kenne die 5 Jahre hier wohnen aber sich immer noch weigern "Schweizer Deutsch zu verstehen" und wenn man was von dem Will muss man Hoch deutsch reden sonst Reagiert er nicht mal, was ich nicht mache. amen.



Bwahaha ^^
Mit dem würd ich nur noch im breitesten Berndeutsch labern.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Januar 2010)

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass das hier die Technick-Ecke zum plaudern ist und nicht Gott und die Welt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bwahaha ^^
> Mit dem würd ich nur noch im breitesten Berndeutsch labern.



Ist doch in keinster Weise schwer zu versteher euer - ich nenn es mal Dialekt :>


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Ich sag ja: Man lebt nur einmal

Ich hätte nicht gewollt, in meinem verschissenen Caff hier alt zu werden ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist doch in keinster Weise schwer zu versteher euer - ich nenn es mal Dialekt :>


Es gibt aber Leute die sich Schwer tun mit Absicht oder auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bwahaha ^^
> Mit dem würd ich nur noch im breitesten Berndeutsch labern.


Mach ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Paket ist nun in NURNBERG, DE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


EDIT: Soramac ich kann denn sicher Billig über dich Kleider bestellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub es gibt weniger porto wenn man Paket Privat versendet....


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar, dass das hier die Technick-Ecke zum plaudern ist und nicht Gott und die Welt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt!


Jemand ne Idee, wie ich in ein Alublech am besten einen sauberen, runden Ausschnitt reinbekomme? Mit nem Dremel wirds wohl kaum gehen, und mit nem Lochbohrer wirds gerne unsauber. Ich könnte es lasern lassen, aber da hab ich Angst um Verfärbungen, selbst das Edelstahl meiner OrangeBOX wurde leicht bräunlich.

Das beste wäre Ausfräsen, aber dazu habe ich keine günstige Möglichkeit...


Hintergrund: Im LianLi mit iATX wirds der Grafikkarte sicher ordentlich warm ohne Frischluft oben drin. Daher soll ein Lüfter in den Deckel. Ich könnte zwar den original LianLi-Deckel mit Mesh für nen 140er kaufen, ist auch nicht sehr teuer, gefällt mir aber absolut nicht.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT: Soramac ich kann denn sicher Billig über dich Kleider bestellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist auch sone Sache, was die für billige Preise drüben haben :<


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> stimmt!
> 
> 
> Jemand ne Idee, wie ich in ein Alublech am besten einen sauberen, runden Ausschnitt reinbekomme? Mit nem Dremel wirds wohl kaum gehen, und mit nem Lochbohrer wirds gerne unsauber. Ich könnte es lasern lassen, aber da hab ich Angst um Verfärbungen, selbst das Edelstahl meiner OrangeBOX wurde leicht bräunlich.
> ...



Firma suchen in der Umgebung die nen Waterjet haben oder halt fräsen lassen 

sollte normalerweise nicht über 50Euro kommen


----------



## Ogil (19. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist auch sone Sache, was die für billige Preise drüben haben :<


Die Preise kommen einem ja nur von der Aussensicht so guenstig vor - wegen Wechselkursen, anderer Versteuerung, anderem Einkommen usw. Ist ja hier genauso - die Leute in D. freuen sich wie billig sie jetzt z.B. PC-Spiele im UK kaufen koennen. Fuer mich kosten die aber noch genauso viel wie vor 3 Jahren. Nur Ausfluege aufs Festland sind jetzt teuer und was in der Euro-Zone zu kaufen waere fuer mich einfach nur dumm.



muehe schrieb:


> Firma suchen in der Umgebung die nen Waterjet haben oder halt fräsen lassen
> 
> sollte normalerweise nicht über 50Euro kommen


50€ sind aber ganz schoen viel fuer sowas. Eventuell kann man das auch stanzen lassen - wenn man denn einen Blechner findet, der auch noch eine Stanzform (? - keine Ahnung wie das Teil richtig heisst) in der richtigen Groesse hat.


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2010)

50&#8364; war jetzt sehr hoch gegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal werden eher 30 

Stanze is sone Sache zwecks verziehen

habs immer in unserer Firma machen lassen für ne Schachtel Zigaretten und nen Baguette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Preise kommen einem ja nur von der Aussensicht so guenstig vor - wegen Wechselkursen, anderer Versteuerung, anderem Einkommen usw. Ist ja hier genauso - die Leute in D. freuen sich wie billig sie jetzt z.B. PC-Spiele im UK kaufen koennen. Fuer mich kosten die aber noch genauso viel wie vor 3 Jahren. Nur Ausfluege aufs Festland sind jetzt teuer und was in der Euro-Zone zu kaufen waere fuer mich einfach nur dumm.




Das stimmt, aber wenn ich mir jetzt Preise vergleiche, z.B. ist vieles 1:1 , sprich 500 Dollar werden bei vielen Händlern in 500 Euro umgerechnet, deswegen kriegst man es dort drüben billiger, auch wegem dem starken Dollarkurs zurzeit, das muss maan ja sagen, aber auf der eine Seite haste ja recht, für die ist das bestimmt genau so teuer, wie für uns hier bei Apple, nehme ich mal gerne als Beispiel (-.-) und dann ist das genau das selbe, weil sie weniger verdienen, denn viele haben dort 3 Jobs.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir auch schon vieles im Amiland gekauft. Und zwar Schuhe ohne Ende. Allein einige der Sportschuhe, die hier über 150&#8364; kosten, bekommst du dort teilweise schon für 50-60&#8364;. Kosten dort nämlich nicht grade viel. Selbst in $.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Eben drum^^ Soramce ist ab nun mein Kontakt man In Amerika. der kann mir Schuhe kaufen etc... und mir Schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man ich will meine Dell Monitor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag nicht bis Freitag warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Januar 2010)

Und das mit dem Zoll kläre ich natürlich auch selbstverständig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Zoll kläre ich natürlich auch selbstverständig ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst die Schuhe in alle EinzelTeile zerlegen, damit der Wert unter der Grenze bleibt^^

Bei mir wird sich der Zoll sicher auch fragen warum ich soviele Pakerl bekomme. Waren jetzt 4 Stk aus Hongkong und 2 davon haben sie kontrollier, 2 nicht^^
War aber trotzdem immer unter der Grenze.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Was hast du dir denn aus Hongkong bestellt, Rethi? ^_^


----------



## Kyragan (19. Januar 2010)

Was amerikanische Preise angeht: Das Stichwort heißt hier Steuern. Die sind in Deutschland nämlich viel höher. Dazu kommt, dass in Amerika ganz andere Einkommensverhältnisse herrschen wie hier wenn man in beiden Staaten mal die Mittelschicht heranzieht. Der Dollarkurs gegenüber zum Euro lässt das ganze für uns natürlich dann besonders lohnenswert erscheinen.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm Sora du hast dann ja ne amerikanische Anschrift...need IPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was hast du dir denn aus Hongkong bestellt, Rethi? ^_^



Nur unnützen Kleinkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.dealextreme.com/


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Achso, und warum von da?

Ich bin grad ein wenig verwirrt. Meine CPU bekommt unter Last weniger Spannung als im Idle. Ist das normal?


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2010)

ja um wieviel denn ?


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Unter Last sinds 1,215V, und im Idle sind es 1,25V.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, und warum von da?
> 
> Ich bin grad ein wenig verwirrt. Meine CPU bekommt unter Last weniger Spannung als im Idle. Ist das normal?



Warum da? Weil es alles günstig gibt und keine Versandkosten anfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir fürs NB eine Neopren-Hülle gekauft, für die man bei uns ca. 20€ zahlen würde; dort hat sie knapp 2€ gekostet.

Und wegen der Spannung, kommt mir nicht normal vor^^


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm, jetzt hab ich die Spannung im Bios von 1,2125V auf 1,225V angehoben, jetzt geht es im Idle aber trotzdem auf 1,5V. Ich verstehs einfach nicht.

PS: Spannung erhöht, weil er bei 1,2125 nicht stabil war. Ein Kern hat gestreikt oO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Kleine frage was meint ihr? das packet ist heute um [font=Arial, sans-serif]16:42 in NURNBERG, DE... eingetroffen bewegt sich das heute noch? ^^ Könnte ja sein... GRR^^ [/font]


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

na klar ist das normal, dass die CPU unter Last weniger Spannung bekommt. Wäre schlimm wenns nicht so wäre.
Gibt zwar ne Funktion namens Loadline Calibration, würde ich aber nicht aktivieren.

OC mit VDroop Controll kann schonmal zu nem gegrillten Mainboard führen, da das die Mosfets nicht mitmachen.

Keine Sorge, ist absolut normal.


edit: Du hast 1,225V eingestellt und es liegen 1,5V an? Dann läuft aber gehörig was falsch!


Der eingestellte Wert im Bios stellt übrigens nur die maximale Spannung an, die das Mainboard jemals anlegen würde (bei dieser Einstellung). In der Realität liegt die Spannung durchaus ein wenig darunter, das nennt sich dann VDrop (nicht mit VDroop zu verwechseln!).

Der VDroop dient zum Schutz der CPU und des Mainboards.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Argh, hab mich oben verschrieben. Es liegen 1,*2*5V an. 

Aber wenn das normal ist bin ich ja jetzt erstmal beruhigt. Dachte schon ich hab was beim OC'n geschrottet *hrrr*




Kennt sich hier jemand mit Handy's aus? Ich bin grad total verwirrt (mal wieder). Das Nokia 5530XM soll der Nachfolger des 5800XM sein. Nur versteh ich 1. nicht, warum das 5530 eine niedrigere Seriennummer hat, und 2. warum es genau gleich viel kostet. Aus den Test von den beiden Handy's erschließt sich mir das auch irgendwie nicht :/


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kleine frage was meint ihr? das packet ist heute um [font="Arial, sans-serif"]16:42 in NURNBERG, DE... eingetroffen bewegt sich das heute noch? ^^ Könnte ja sein... GRR^^ [/font]



kann man nicht sagen bei mir lag es knapp 2 Tage in Hannover laut UPS Verfolgung 

meist geht da nachts nochmal was


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Wie Hoch kann man den i7-860 Takten? würde mich interessieren ^^

P.s
Das packte ist wieder unterwegs. *Happy* bevor es wieder Gescannt wurde Stan das es am 21.01 ausgeliefert wird, nun steht wieder nix... ich denke das kommt über nacht  in der Schweiz an, und wird morgen vielleicht sogar ausgeliefert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2010)

wenns in der Nacht noch im Zustellzentrum ist sollte es morgen noch was werden


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Das wäre super, weil meine Schwester morgen frei hat. und weil sie den Accer von mir bekommen hat kann sie ja auf den UPS flitzen für mich warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

Shefanix: Ist zwar der Nachfolger vom 5800XM, hat dennoch die kleinere Ausstattung. Beim gleichen Preis auf jeden Fall zum 5800XM greifen.


Sam: Das lässt sich so nicht sagen. Kommt aufs Mainboard, die Kühlung (Luft, Wasser, Extrem?) und die CPU an.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Ich seh grad, das 5800XM kostet sogar weniger. Werd mir das Handy wohl zum Geburtstag kaufen, meins hat gestern den Geist aufgegeben.

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer der 4. Kern. Ich glaub irgendwas läuft falsch mit dem. Bei den anderen läuft Prime95 noch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab in irgendeiner Zeitschrift einen Vergleich, ich glaube c't oder so. Das 5800XM hab ich ja selbst und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## Vaishyana (19. Januar 2010)

weiß jemand warum mein Furmark nicht starten will unter Windows 7 64Bit? gedownloadet vor 10 Minuten hier!

Edit: Passiert nichts wenn ich auf "Go!" klicke.

Edit2: Works. Exe als Admin ausm Ordner raus gestartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Mh.. grad nach 5850 und 5870 gesucht.
Die 5850 gibts schon ab ca. 300chf /200€

ich vermute mal, es ist egal welchen hersteller man wählt? HIS und ASUS haben momentan die billigsten. sollte man wen bevorzugen?

wie lange kann das ungefähr dauern bis da geliefert wird?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sam: Das lässt sich so nicht sagen. Kommt aufs Mainboard, die Kühlung (Luft, Wasser, Extrem?) und die CPU an.


Nein, ich meine mehr was das Maximum ist was je mit dem i7-860 geschafft wurde.

OC mach ich erst wenn es nötig wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@über mir...

Von wo willst du denn Bestellen?


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Sebi, magst mir nen Gefallen tun?
Es juckt mich derzeit einfach zu krass in den Fingern, das Teil auszutesten, deswegen muss ichs loswerden *g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Mich reizt es auch eine neue Maus zu kaufen, aber fast mein ganzes Geld was ich für eine Grafikkarte gespart habe ist weg. :/


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

rofl der Typ der versucht seinen Rechner in dem einen Thread zu verticken ist ja mal zum brüllen *g* Was für ein Rechner, und was für eine Rechtschreibung xD "i-maeil" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh mann...diese Chika soll aufhören mich anzulächeln...vielleicht sollte ich akzeptieren, dass man etwas, das man gewonnen hat, nicht verkauft o.0


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich dich wäre hatte ich die maus schon längst im Betrieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Paket hatte Zwischen Stop ist aber seit 21:00 wieder unterwegs. so wie es aussieht bekomme ich es morgen. vom letzen Standpunkt wäre das Paket. 4 Stunden Von Bern entfernt (auto).


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2010)

i-maeil ist doch noch das harmloseste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> fung tastertur mit fersher 17 cool kein flach.



Ich glaub da brauch ich einen Übersetzer...


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine mehr was das Maximum ist was je mit dem i7-860 geschafft wurde.
> 
> OC mach ich erst wenn es nötig wird.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich Microspot. Da ists laut toppreise.ch am billigsten.
Digitec hab ich noch nich geguckt, aber die brauchen immer ewig *g*
steg-pc ist zu teuer. und brack.ch müsst ich noch nachsehn, aber die sind auch immer teuer. (dafür is der support prima ^^ )


----------



## Rethelion (19. Januar 2010)

Kennt ihr das wenn man vor lauter RDPs und VMs nicht mehr weiss wo das echte System liegt?
War grad per Remotedesktop auf meinem PC, von da aus bin ich über den Browser auf meinen VM-Server und habe da die Win7-VM geöffnet, usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn man vor lauter RDPs und VMs nicht mehr weiss wo das echte System liegt?
> War grad per Remotedesktop auf meinem PC, von da aus bin ich über den Browser auf meinen VM-Server und habe da die Win7-VM geöffnet, usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich von meiner ehemaligen Arbeit *g*

Laptop -> VMWare -> Auf nen Server in ZRH connected per RDP -> Von da wiederum per RDP auf nen Kundenserver weil die Verbindung dahin nur klappte, wenn "deine" IP aus ZRH war.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Hachja, IT...
Hab mich entschieden: Ich werd die Chica ungeöffnet verkaufen *g* 
Hab gelesen, dass sie nicht gut für große Sachen ist.
Und ich hab schon 2m-Riesen in verschiedenen Vergleich, u.a. im Handvergleich geschlagen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Microspot. Da ists laut toppreise.ch am billigsten.
> Digitec hab ich noch nich geguckt, aber die brauchen immer ewig *g*
> steg-pc ist zu teuer. und brack.ch müsst ich noch nachsehn, aber die sind auch immer teuer. (dafür is der support prima ^^ )


Nun ja ich kenne einen durch denn bekomme ich 10% Rappt beim Brack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich glaube meine Festplatte gibt den Geist auf. Die macht die ganze Zeit so kranke Geräusche, und ist einfach nur laut. Hört sich an, als ob man mit einem Nagel über eine Metalplatte kratzt. Und zwar richtig... habs sogar durch mein Headset mit Musik auf voller Lautstärke gehört. Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube meine Festplatte gibt den Geist auf. Die macht die ganze Zeit so kranke Geräusche, und ist einfach nur laut. Hört sich an, als ob man mit einem Nagel über eine Metalplatte kratzt. Und zwar richtig... habs sogar durch mein Headset mit Musik auf voller Lautstärke gehört. Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?




Klingt nach Headcrash. Ich hoffe, du hast n Backup.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nun ja ich kenne einen durch denn bekomme ich 10% Rappt beim Brack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brack ist immernoch teurer *g*

Ich hab mal ne Zeit lang für nen Reseller von Brack gearbeitet. Wir hatten Einkaufspreise, die höher waren als die Verkaufspreise von anderen Shops...


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Carch, ich würde auf die 5er ATI-Serie *atm scheißen. 

Nvidia released FERMI im März. 

...und die werden mit ihren Monsterspeccs richtig Power haben.

*Ass to Mouth


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2010)

Naja - die ersten Fermi-Karten werden wohl vorraussichtlich im Maerz kommen. Aber welche das genau sein werden und deren Specs und Power wurde noch nicht bekannt gegeben. In anderen Berichten heisst es z.B., dass die Karten fuer den Highend-Bereich im Q2 kommen. Sind das nun Highend-Gaming Karten oder die GPU-Rechenmonster fuer Server und so? Ich hoffe ja auch, dass die was taugen werden - aber bevor es keine Tests und Benchmarks gibt ist das halt nur hoffen...


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Januar 2010)

Gibt es dafür eine verlässliche Quelle?


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2010)

_Die brauch Independent doch nicht..:-)_
_
_
_Immerhin ist ATI kacke und Nvidia der Weg den man gehen sollte.._


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Carch, ich würde auf die 5er ATI-Serie *atm scheißen.
> 
> Nvidia released FERMI im März.
> 
> ...



Darf ich dich zitieren wenn die Fermi draußen sind? Ich möchte sehen was du sagst wenn die nur geringfügig besser sind als die HD5XXX, dafür mehr Strom verbrauchen und zu heiß werden. Was auch so sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Januar 2010)

nun dasss ist nun auch nicht viel besser...


der eine lobt die Karten in den Himmel, der andere redet sie schlecht bis zum geht nicht mehr...


ich erwarte mir positives von den neuen NVIDIA-Karten, kann mich aber noch zurückhalten so konkrete vorstellungen als Gewissheit zu präsentieren ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Januar 2010)

Schade... das Paket ist gestern, [font=Arial, sans-serif]DITZINGEN, DE Geblieben.... ist aber nun eindeutig ARLESHEIM, CH!!! ^^ und  *Geplantes Zustelldatum: *21.01.2010 (Aktualisiert)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also morgen kommt der Monitor... hab zwar immer noch 2 Tracker nummer wo bei beiden das Gleich steht ich nehme aber an die andere mit dem Falschen Gewicht. und falschen ort ist sicher Fehler oder so.[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Nvidia GF100 Benchmark:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/27892-nvidia-s-geforce-gf100-under-microscope-13.html

Keine Ahnung wie zuverlässig die Quelle ist, hab es nur überflogen, aber könnte einigermaßen realistisch sein und wäre, wenn es denn stimmt ein gutes Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2010)

Naja - wenn das wirklich ein echter Test ist, dann schauen die Werte wirklich gut aus. Wenn sich das Ganze bestaetigt, dann hat meine Freundin in ein paar Monaten wohl eine GTX275 im Rechner tuckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Die Frage ist halt, wie sieht das ganze preislich aus. Wenn die wirklich soviel schneller ist und eine ATI 5870 immo so bei 330 Euro liegt oder auch mehr, dann wird die GTX380 schweineteuer.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Carch, ich würde auf die 5er ATI-Serie *atm scheißen.
> 
> Nvidia released FERMI im März.
> 
> ...



Fermi hat kein Eyefinity *g*


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2010)

Stimmt - bei NVidia heisst das NVidia Surround und es soll sogar ein 3D Surround geben. Allerdings braucht man dafuer ein SLI-Gespann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Und SLI bringt einem der zu 90% nur WoW zockt nix *g*


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Good news: http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20100120PD204.html

Dann werden die HD5xxx mit der Zeit endlich wieder billiger und wenn der Prozess gut läuft besteht guter Grund zur Hoffnung, dass auch Fermi mit anständigen Yieldraten vom Band läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Das dauert aber wohl noch 2-3 Wochen bis der Endverbraucher das merkt.

Gut ist der Monitor noch bis Anfang Februar in Aktion


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Bis die Karten letztendlich bei uns ankommen, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber zumindest mal Licht am Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und SLI bringt einem der zu 90% nur WoW zockt nix *g*



Für Wow braucht man weder eine GF100 noch nen RV870, sondern lediglich ne Gammelkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe Nvidia bring was gutes! weil ich nun Gezwungen masse, warten muss (wegen dem Monitor den ich Un geplant kaufen musste) bis ich wieder Geld zusammen habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Für Wow braucht man weder eine GF100 noch nen RV870, sondern lediglich ne Gammelkarte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für andere Games aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2010)

Jemand eine Idee wo sich die HD5830 Leistungstechnisch so einpendeln wird? Also wird die bei DX10 schneller oder langsamer als eine 4890 werden? Wenn sie schneller wird, dann wäre die Karte für mich eine Überlegung wert :>


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Für andere Games aber schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




diese anderen Games nutzen jedoch evtl. auch SLI ;-) 

PS:

zu den ATI-Karten habe ich volgendes gefunden:

Die Webseite Fudzilla will erfahren haben, dass eine Ati Radeon HD 5830 am 5. Februar auf den Markt kommt und schätzt ihren Preis in den USA auf 239 US-Dollar (= rund 166,50 Euro) ein. Sie soll leistungsmäßig erheblich schneller als die bereits erschienene HD-5770-Karte mit 1 GiB Speicher sein (siehe PCGH-Test der HD 5770), die es in den USA derzeit für 155 US-Dollar (= rund 108 Euro) zu kaufen gibt. Mit einer genauen Einschätzung der Anzahl ihrer Shader-Einheiten hielten sich die Redakteure jedoch zurück. Die Grafikkarte würde des Weiteren auf einen RV870-Chip zurückgreifen.<BR itxtvisited="1"><BR itxtvisited="1">Die Webseite Digitimes beruft sich wiederum auf nicht genannte Mitarbeiter von Grafikkartenherstellern, die sich zu den Veröffentlichungsterminen der HD 5450 und HD 5570 äußern. Erstere soll Anfang Februar erscheinen, während letztere in der Monatsmitte das Licht der Welt erblicken soll. Die Ati Radeon HD 5450 soll die Modelle HD 4650/4550/4350 der Vorgängergeneration ersetzen, die HD 5570 allgemein auf den Mittelklasse-Markt zielen. <BR itxtvisited="1"> 


PPS:

etwas pessimistischer

Während NVIDIA heute endlich ein paar weitere Fermi-Geheimnisse enthüllte (wir berichteten), kocht auch die Gerüchteküche des roten ATI-Lagers weiter vor sich hin. So soll nach dem bislang günstigsten DirectX-11-Chip, vertreten durch die ATI Radeon HD 5670, in Kürze ein weiteres Modell das Licht der Welt erblicken. Sofern man den Informationen auf VR-Zone.com Glauben schenken kann, soll die Grafiksparte der US-Amerikaner bereits am 05. Februar die ATI Radeon HD 5830 vorstellen, die leistungsmäßig zwischen dem RV840 und RV870 anzusiedeln ist und die ATI Radeon HD 4890 ersetzen soll. Viel ist jedenfalls noch nicht bekannt über den kommenden 3D-Beschleuniger. Derzeit geht man von 1280 Streamprozessoren (256 5D) aus. Sofern diese Angaben stimmen und AMD keine Änderungen an der Architektur vorgenommen hat, sollten dank der 16 SIMD-Einheiten insgesamt 64 Textur-Units bereit stehen, denn an jeder SIMD-Einheit sind vier TMUs gebunden. Über den Speicher sowie dessen Anbindung ist noch nichts bekannt. Denkbar wären aber nicht nur GDDR5-, sondern auch GDDR3-Speicherchips. Zudem sollten die Taktraten etwas nach unten korrigiert werden. Preislich stehen derzeit jedenfalls 239 US-Dollar im Raum. Wie gewohnt hält sich die US-Amerikanische Grafikschmiede bedeckt und äußerte sich bislang nicht zu diesen Gerüchten.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2010)

Die INfo habe ich bereits auch gefunden, sagt jedoch nur das sie schneller als eine 5770 ist, die langsamer als eine 4890 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die 2. Nachricht kenne ich auch bereits. Aber da steht ja nicht drin, ob sie schneller oder "nur" gleichschnell ist... ach, ich mach mir zuviele Gedanken im Vorfeld


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> diese anderen Games nutzen jedoch evtl. auch SLI ;-)



Hab ich auch nich behauptet *g*

Ich find SLI selbst oberdämlich *g*
Stromfresser, Sackteuer und bringt kaum Mehrleistung.


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> ach, ich mach mir zuviele Gedanken im Vorfeld



Wenn du eh den release der Karte abwartest: "JA" ^^ ich denke sie wird ca. gleichschnell mit evtl. leichtem Vorteil gegenüber der 4890 sein, dafür aber mal gut 20-50 €uronen teurer.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nich behauptet *g*
> 
> Ich find SLI selbst oberdämlich *g*
> Stromfresser, Sackteuer und bringt kaum Mehrleistung.



Ich halte auch nicht viel von SLI nur, habe ich deine Begründung gegen NVIDIA´s technologie nicht verstanden, da du erst sagtest, dass SLI für WOW nutzer umsonst ist und dann sagtest dass diese dann trotzdem high end karten für andere Spiele verbauen... da zieht die "SLI nutzt wow nutzer aber nichts" -Begründung nicht mehr, wenn man gelich darauf mit anderen Spielen die High Endkarten benötigen argumentiert.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> nun dasss ist nun auch nicht viel besser...
> der eine lobt die Karten in den Himmel, der andere redet sie schlecht bis zum geht nicht mehr...
> ich erwarte mir positives von den neuen NVIDIA-Karten, kann mich aber noch zurückhalten so konkrete vorstellungen als Gewissheit zu präsentieren ^^



Naja irgendwie muss man die Nvidia-Fans doch bremsen^^
Außerdem habe ich ja nichts falsches geschrieben; die Fermi werden wirklich ziemlich heiss und sie mussten die Leistung sogar zurückschrauben, damit sie nicht zu warm wird und nicht zu viel Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Stromfresser, Sackteuer und bringt kaum Mehrleistung.



Punkt 1 und 2 lass ich gelten, aber kaum Mehrleistung stimmt definitv nicht. Dazu einfach mal hier vorbei schauen:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=670321&highlight=skalierung+sli


----------



## Soramac (20. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Punkt 1 und 2 lass ich gelten, aber kaum Mehrleistung stimmt definitv nicht. Dazu einfach mal hier vorbei schauen:
> http://www.hardwarel...=skalierung+sli



Das schaut ja ziemlich interresant aus, bis zu 4x Leistung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Ist halt unglaublich Anwendungsabhängig. Manche Games(MW2 zum Bleistift) skalieren extrem stark, andere jedoch skalieren kaum. Is halt immer so ne Sache. Am Ende bleiben immer noch die Anschaffungskosten und die Stromkosten über. "Problem" ist, wenn du es schaffst mit einer Karte auf spielbare Framerates zu kommen kann dir die zweite gestohlen bleiben weil sie fürs Auge keinen Bonus bringt. Maximal für den eigenen E-Peen. Wenn du keine flüssigen Frames zustandekriegst kannst du dir überlegen ob es dir mehrere hundert Euro wert ist oder du lieber die Settings ein wenig nach unten korrigierst. Ich glaub nicht dass man den Unterschied zwischen 8x AA und 4x AA auf den ersten Blick sieht. Dafür ziehts deutlich weniger Leistung.
Mir wärs das nicht wert.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Punkt 1 und 2 lass ich gelten, aber kaum Mehrleistung stimmt definitv nicht. Dazu einfach mal hier vorbei schauen:
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=670321&highlight=skalierung+sli



Ich hab das vorallem auf mich bezogen. Ich hab kein Game wo SLI wirklich mehr Leistung bringen würde.

Und bitte, missversteht mich nich als nvidia-hater oder sowas. Ich wollte meine alte x1950xt eigentlich mal durch ne 8800gt tauschen. Aber dann kam leider ATi mit der 4850 dazwischen *g*

Ausm Fanboy-Alter bin ich raus. Ich nehm das, was besser zu mir passt.


----------



## Soramac (20. Januar 2010)

Kennt sich eigentlich jemand mit Servern aus, bzw. kann mir da mal ein paar Fragen beantworten?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

Vernünftige Einstellung, so gehts mir auch, obwohl ich trotzdem Nvidia bevorzuge. Hatte aber selbst auch jahrelang ATI.


Gut, dass du das mit SLI auf deine Spiele bezogen hast konnte man/ich nicht aus dem Post rauslesen, aber seis drum. Muss jeder selbst wissen ob es für ihn taugt oder nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kennt sich eigentlich jemand mit Servern aus, bzw. kann mir da mal ein paar Fragen beantworten?



Naja ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber vll kann ich dir auch helfen.
Was willst du wissen?


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie muss man die Nvidia-Fans doch bremsen^^
> Außerdem habe ich ja nichts falsches geschrieben; die Fermi werden wirklich ziemlich heiss und sie mussten die Leistung sogar zurückschrauben, damit sie nicht zu warm wird und nicht zu viel Strom verbraucht.



Das sind bisher auch nur Gerüchte, daß die zu heiß werden und soviel Strom brauchen. Mehr als zweimal 8pin werden die nicht nehmen und sollte ATI mit einer 5890 kommen, dann wird die sehr wahrscheinlich auch zweimal 8pin haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

aber mal ehrlich, theoretische 375W für ne Single(!)-GPU sind schon sehr heftig. Da müssten so einige ihr Netzteil aufstocken, mich eingeschlossen. Außerdem ist Strom nicht umsonst.


Dass sie zu heiß werden und bei hohem Takt zu viel Strom verbrauchen hat der Nvidianer persönlich auf der CES ausgeplaudert.

Dass die HD5890 2x8Pin bekommt bezweifel ich. Selbst die HD5970 kommt mit nem 6- und 8-Pin aus. Die HD5870 hat 2x6Pin, von daher zweifel ich an 2x8Pin bei der HD5890, das wäre schon arg.


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab durchaus ne Quelle für den GTX380-Release im März. Das war ne News auf PCGH.de ( Keine Usernews). 

Wo ist jetzt der verdammte Artikel hin? Oo 

Brb weitersuchen....


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

2mal 8-Pin halte ich für ne Referenzkarte bei egal welchem Hersteller mit egal welchem Chip aktuell für ausgeschlossen. Die ATX-Spezifikationen liegen bei maximal 300 Watt, die wir mir 6+8Pin erreicht haben. Keiner der so wichtige OEM-Partner würde eine solche Karte verbauen, die sind alle auf ihre Standards erpicht und so schnell wird sich da nix ändern. In welchen Zahlen solche Karten bei OEM-Händlern landen steht auf nem anderen Blatt, aber wenn sie sie verkaufen wollen (was nunmal in beiderseitigem Interesse wäre) müssen ATi und NVidia grundsätzlich erstmal den ATX-Standard einhalten. Dass eine MSI HD5870Lightning mit 2 8-Pin kommt um den Weg für weiteres OC freizumachen steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. Ich glaube weder daran, dass eine eventuelle HD5890 2 8-Pin-Anschlüsse hat noch glaube ich daran dass eine GTX395(sollte sie denn so heißen) selbige besitzt. Nvidia wird auch hier den Weg wie NV gehen müssen: Runter mit den Taktraten.

Was den Fermirelease angeht: Nvidia sagt selbst 1.Quartal 2010. Das 1.Quartal beginnt bei Nvidia am 25.1.2010. Ein Release Anfang März wäre insofern sinnvoll, dass sich der Termin mit der CeBit überlappen würde. Sind aber alles nur Gerüchte. Bis nix offizielles kommt gehe ich weiter vom ersten Geschäftsquartal von Nvidia aus. In welchem Umfang die Karten dann verfügbar sind steht wieder auf ner anderen Steintafel.


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Hm, der Artikel war definitiv heute morgen noch drin. 
Ich bin mir da verdammt sicher, wollte es sogar schon posten. Haben die Herren wohl wieder zurückgeholt.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/86280-fermi-im-maerz-dual-fermi-im-april-mainstream-im-sommer.html

...das is jetzt ausm Forum.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich hab durchaus ne Quelle für den GTX380-Release im März. Das war ne News auf PCGH.de ( Keine Usernews).
> 
> Wo ist jetzt der verdammte Artikel hin? Oo
> 
> Brb weitersuchen....



Das sie im März rauskommen war ein Gerücht, ich glaube das wurde nie bestätigt.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Vergiss Fudzilla. Bitte.
Die sind genauso parteiisch wie Charlie Demerjan, nur für die andere Seite. Wenn sich sogenannte Branchenkenner zu irgendwelchen Dingen äußern ist das immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Erstens weil sie keine offiziellen Mitarbeiter sind sondern nur außenstehende Beobachter und zweitens weil sie oftmals nicht die unparteiischsten sind.


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, der Artikel wurde gestern schön mit Bilder vom CEO etc. als Artikel reingestellt. Jetzt scheint er verschwunden.

Nix mit Fudzilla.

Das war ein ganzer PCGH-Artikel.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe das die Karten im März rauskommen. Und das aus zwei Gründen.

Zum 1. weil ATI im Moment nicht irgendeinen Konkurrenten hat, und deshalb mit den Preisen machen kann was sie wollen. Und 2. hoffe ich, das die nVidia Karten sind, damit ATI die Preise senkt, und ich mir dann günstig eine HD5850 ergattern kann. Eventuell kommt ja auch das total unwerwartet und die neuen Fermi's werden richtig günstig, und dann steht die an meinem Geburtstag unterm Weihnachtsbaum :>


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Unterm Weihnachtsbaum? Im April? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Independent Bilder von Mr.Woodscrew-Fermi Huang machen die Sache nicht genauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Der Artikel ging irgendwie los mit:

"Es wurde bekanntgegeben, dass die GTX380 ab März verfügbar sein wird...blalabla"

Dann noch zig Bilder und Tabellen. Ebenfalls eine Auswertung der Architektur.


Wieso nehmen die das raus, die können mich doch nicht so bloßstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2010)

Öh, woher weisst du, dass ich im April Geburtstag habe? Und ja, unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Ich hab mir im Zack mal einen Weihnachtsbaum aus der Dose bestellt *hrr*


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2010)

Der Artikel ging irgendwie los mit:

"Es wurde bekanntgegeben, dass die GTX380 ab März verfügbar sein wird...blalabla"

Dann noch zig Bilder und Tabellen. Ebenfalls eine Auswertung der Architektur.


Wieso nehmen die das raus, die können mich doch nicht so bloßstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich, theoretische 375W für ne Single(!)-GPU sind schon sehr heftig. Da müssten so einige ihr Netzteil aufstocken, mich eingeschlossen. Außerdem ist Strom nicht umsonst.
> 
> 
> Dass sie zu heiß werden und bei hohem Takt zu viel Strom verbrauchen hat der Nvidianer persönlich auf der CES ausgeplaudert.
> ...



Hat angeblich ein Nvidianer gesagt. Hab mir den Artikel auch durchgelesen und den kann man getrost zu den anderen Gerüchten einordnen.

Wahrscheinlich wird sie auch nur einen 6er und nen 8er haben, sowie die 285er auch.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Nvidia pocht schon ne Weile darauf, dass der ATX-Standard fällt um den Weg für 2x 8-Pin freizumachen. Ob das ganze in Zeiten von Green-Economy und zunehmendem Stromsparwahn Erfolg hat wage ich jetzt mal stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Öh, woher weisst du, dass ich im April Geburtstag habe? Und ja, unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Ich hab mir im Zack mal einen Weihnachtsbaum aus der Dose bestellt *hrr*



20. April, wa? Tja, kein Geheimnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klos ich glaube auch, dass es bei nem 6- und 8Pin bleibt. Alles darüber wäre schon arg heftig.

Wenn aber die Leistung und der Preis stimmen würde ich mir evtl. auch so ein Monster antun.


----------



## aseari (20. Januar 2010)

Aber mal rein von der Theorie her, warum macht man nicht einfach einen Standard, der 2x 8Pin erlaubt? Das versteh ich irgendwie nicht. Ob das stromsparend ist und das Klima schützt ist ne andere Sache...


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

weils auch erstmal ein Netzteil braucht welches die Leistung bringen kann. Klar kann man schnell 2x8Pin auf die Platine verlöten, aber auch die SpaWas müssen dann mehr leisten und besser gekühlt werden.


2x8Pin bedeutet 300W oder 25A auf der 12V-Schiene. Das haben zwar beinahe alle Netzteile, aber da kommt ja noch ne Menge mehr dazu. Es hängt bei weitem nicht nur die Grafikkarte an der 12V-Schiene. Außerdem: Wofür soll eine Single-GPU Karte 375 Watt verbrauchen (75W noch vom PCIe-Slot).


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Von mir aus kann sie 300W+ verbrauchen, dafür soll sie aber auch die Aufgaben der CPU übernehmen^^


----------



## aseari (20. Januar 2010)

Ich mein ja nur. So einen Standard einzuführen sollte ja jetzt nicht das Problem sein oder? Nur vom Standard her. Ob es dann die Netzteile gibt, ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

An Netzteilen scheitert es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a382765.html

Damit kannst du deine ganze Straße mit Strom versorgen.^^


----------



## aseari (20. Januar 2010)

Dafür muss aber auch die ganze Straße sponsorn, damit man sich so ein Ding kaufen kann... oO


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

gibt ja noch ne Version mit 200W mehr...Und sollten 1250W nicht reichen gibts noch den großen Bruder von meinem, das Strider mit 1.500W.

Bitte ein mal die Kabelmassen anschauen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=12766&imgID=4


----------



## aseari (20. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich kann auf Caseking keine Bilder anschaun... Geht nicht mit Firefox und auch nicht mit IE. Keine Ahnung, warum -.-


----------



## Shefanix (20. Januar 2010)

Welches Antivierenprogramm benutzt du? Kommt öfters vor das die Bilder bei Caseking blockiert werden. Mal auf die weisse Liste setzen.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

stimmt, hat bei mir auch Probleme verursacht mit Kaspersky.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gibt ja noch ne Version mit 200W mehr...Und sollten 1250W nicht reichen gibts noch den großen Bruder von meinem, das Strider mit 1.500W.
> 
> Bitte ein mal die Kabelmassen anschauen: http://www.caseking....D=12766&imgID=4



wtf. Wobei die Kabel die danebenliegen anscheinend Verlängerungen sind. Die werden auch bitter nötig sein. Das Netzteil selbst hat Überlänge und wer so viel Power braucht wird sicherlich auch reichlich große Grafikkarten haben die entsprechend Platz und demnach ein großes Gehäuse der Marke Obsidian 800D brauchen.


----------



## EspCap (20. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> stimmt, hat bei mir auch Probleme verursacht mit Kaspersky.


Japp, geht mir auch so mit Kaspersky, in letzter Zeit immer häufiger.
Neuerdings erkennt der auch fast jede Spiele .exe als Keylogger, sehr überempfindlich das Teil... aber besser 50 Meldungen zu viel als eine zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2010)

Oder Norton kaufen und nur dann ne Meldung bekommen, wenn auch wirklich was drauf ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh.. grad nach 5850 und 5870 gesucht.
> Die 5850 gibts schon ab ca. 300chf /200&#8364;
> 
> ich vermute mal, es ist egal welchen hersteller man wählt? HIS und ASUS haben momentan die billigsten. sollte man wen bevorzugen?
> ...



Die Frage nach dem Hersteller ist eine Glaubensfrage. Der eine sagt, Sapphire ist scheiße, der andere sagt Asus ist scheiße und wiederum der andere sagt, Gigabyte ist scheiße.

Ich würde die billigste nehmen und schauen, welche Software dabei ist. Und ob sie übertaktet ist und welchen Lüfter sie verbaut haben. Je nachdem, was dich interessiert. Ansonsten Jacke wie Hose würd ich sagen.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

ich schreib gerade mit offener G15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 direkt auf der Gummimatte hehe. Total irre, aber ich treff die meisten Tasten auf Anhieb.


----------



## EspCap (20. Januar 2010)

Wie kommts? Was drübergeschüttet?^^


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Serie auf Prosieben, die gleich anfängt? Vampires Diary(oder wars diarrhea^^)
Ist das eine Serie die man sich anschauen kann oder eher son Mädchenkram? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

EspCap: Nö, wollte nur mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sie jetzt wieder zu, schreibt sich deutlich angenehmer hehe.


Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich sie auf weiß umlöten soll...würde sicher super aussehen, hab eben testweise weiße LEDs drunter gehalten, hat mir gut gefallen.


Außerdem hätte ich noch massig weiße LEDs von der OrangeBOX über mit denen ich eh nix anfangen kann.


Jetzt erstmal wieder verschrauben.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Blau!


----------



## EspCap (20. Januar 2010)

Wie viele orangene LEDs sind denn da verbaut? Ich hätte irgendwie auch Lust die auf blaue Beleuchtung umzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Januar 2010)

blau wirds auf keinen Fall. Entweder bleibts orange oder wird weiß.

die LEDs habe ich nicht gezählt, aber ich schätz auf ca. 15 Stück wenn man komplett alle umlötet.


Mir machen nur 2 Dinge Sorgen: Zum einen der korrekte Vorwiderstand, zum anderen die SMDs. Sind ja keine normalen LEDs, sondern in SMD-Bauform. Da wird komplett alles auf einer Seite verlötet. Also nicht die Füßchen der LED durch die Platine durchstecken und unten verlöten, so einfach ist das nicht. Und SMDs habe ich noch nie verlötet.


----------



## EspCap (20. Januar 2010)

Hm, dann muss ich mir das mal selber anschauen... wenns zu kompliziert wird lass ich es lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SMDs hab ich auch noch nie gelötet, aber ich denke nicht dass das so viel schwerer ist als bei normalen, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (20. Januar 2010)

Juhu wiedermal hat jemand ganz schlaues aus dem WoW-Forum zu uns gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--> xeith


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2010)

_Mensch..genau so einen Post wollt ich auch grad machen.._
_
_
_:-(_


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Hersteller ist eine Glaubensfrage. Der eine sagt, Sapphire ist scheiße, der andere sagt Asus ist scheiße und wiederum der andere sagt, Gigabyte ist scheiße.
> 
> Ich würde die billigste nehmen und schauen, welche Software dabei ist. Und ob sie übertaktet ist und welchen Lüfter sie verbaut haben. Je nachdem, was dich interessiert. Ansonsten Jacke wie Hose würd ich sagen.



Software ist überall gleich (Grid). Taktfrequenz auch. Besonderes Zubehör gibts nich. Lüfter ist auch Referenz *g*
Gigabyte vs. Asus ist 20chf (13€) Unterschied zugunsten von Gigabyte. Allerdings hab ich noch nie Hardware von GB gehabt *g*
Taugt deren Support was, falls die Karte eingeschickt werden muss? Ich weiss bisher nur, dass Asus grottig ist in so Sachen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Januar 2010)

WTF!!!!! UPS FUCK? 

Sry ich gestern stand das es heute ausgeliefert wird nun steht [font="Arial, sans-serif"]PAKETDATEN WERDEN BEI DER ZOLLABWICKLUNG VERARBEITET. ZOLLABFERTIGUNG WIRD ERWARTET / VON ZOLLBEHÖRDE FREIGEGEBEN. NUN UNTERWEGS ZUR ZURSTELLUNG.[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]dann steht noch mal.... PAKETDATEN WERDEN BEI DER ZOLLABWICKLUNG VERARBEITET. ZOLLABFERTIGUNG WIRD ERWARTET / VON ZOLLBEHÖRDE FREIGEGEBEN. NUN UNTERWEGS ZUR ZURSTELLUNG. [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Alternative Kontrollnummern


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*1*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*2*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*3*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Drei verschiedene Tracker nummer!!! ^^ *[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*EDIT: Ich sehe gerade weiter unten steht WIRD ZUGESTELLT!! ^^ Ok es kommt, aber ich hab kein Plan warum ich nun 4 Verschiedene Tracker nummer habe??? WTF*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*2 EDIT: WTF??? nun steht das wieder das gleich einfach zeit 09:00??? *[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*[font="verdana, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*[font="verdana, sans-serif"]wo ist mein Paket? kommt das nun oder nicht??? ich verstehe nix mehr...
[/font]*[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*EDIT: JA es ist da^^ Super Geil das Teil leider kein DVI dabei also muss ich morgen noch ins Media markte.. hab den alten abgeschlossen bis DVI kable habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]


----------



## Yaggoth (21. Januar 2010)

Habe ich was verpasst? Hardwareversand baut nun für 1,00€ die Rechner zusammen...


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Januar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst? Hardwareversand baut nun für 1,00€ die Rechner zusammen...



Hehe hab ich gerade in dem Buffed PC Thread gesehen und mich gewundert, hatte schon gedacht, dass du dich verschrieben hast, aber tatsächlich dort steht 1 €! 

Glückwunsch Sam! Tretet einfach der EU bei, dann haste solche Probleme mitm Zoll nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Software ist überall gleich (Grid). Taktfrequenz auch. Besonderes Zubehör gibts nich. Lüfter ist auch Referenz *g*
> Gigabyte vs. Asus ist 20chf (13€) Unterschied zugunsten von Gigabyte. Allerdings hab ich noch nie Hardware von GB gehabt *g*
> Taugt deren Support was, falls die Karte eingeschickt werden muss? Ich weiss bisher nur, dass Asus grottig ist in so Sachen.



Ich hatte bei Gigabyte noch keine Reklamation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Powercolor hatte ich schon eine und da war es gut. Hat halt drei Wochen gedauert, bis die neue Karte da war, aber das ist legitim.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Grad "Oben" geschaut..schöner Film. _
_
_
_Somit hab ich die letzten Tage geschaut : Inglourious Basterds,Gran Torino,Wall-E,Zombieland,Monster vs. Aliens,Oben..auch wenn ich Monster vs. Aliens und Wall-E schon kannte.. : es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt ;-)_
_
_
_Alles auf ihre eigene Art ,  supertolle Filme.._


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Somit hab ich die letzten Tage geschaut : Inglourious Basterds,Gran Torino,Wall-E,Zombieland,Monster vs. Aliens,Oben..auch wenn ich Monster vs. Aliens und Wall-E schon kannte.. : es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt ;-)_



Ganz klar, du hast zu viel Zeit!!! Ich hab auch noch sämtliche Filme die du o.g. hast auf meiner Festplatte in HD Qualität! Hab mir extra nen Media Player gekauft, damit ich sie auch auf meinem Fernseher gucken kann, das Einzige, was fehlt ist jetzt noch die Zeit dazu!!!


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Ist Oben wirklich gut? Hab den auch hier liegen und bin wegen dir jetzt am überlegen den anzuschauen. Terminator die Erlösung hab ich auch hier rumfliegen :>


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand, wie man bei Windows 7 in der Taskleiste die Programme nur als Symbole angezeigt bekommt? Also der Standart halt...? Bin mir grad nicht sicher, wie ich das umgestellt habe. Entweder in Windows ganz normal oder mit TuneUp...

Hier n Bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Rechtsklick auf Taskleiste -> Eigenschaften -> Schaltflächen der Taskleisten und dann auf "Immer grupieren, Beschriftungen ausblenden"


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Januar 2010)

Danköö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Ich fand ihn gut..so wie eigentlich alle animierten Filme von Pixar..immer eine schöne Story , gute Witze und alles perfekt animiert._


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Dann schau ich mir den eventuell gleich mal an. Hab schon lange keinen Pixar-Film mehr gesehen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Januar 2010)

Der Neue Terminator finde ich nicht so gut!!! 

Der Monitor ist Einfach nur Geil!!! Super Bild! 

Endlich keine Streit mehr beim Fernseher... hab nun die Xbox und PS3 auch in meinem Zimmer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

ich fand IceAge3 sehr beeindruckend. 


Ansonsten hab ich jetzt Gran Torino auf BluRay hier (10€). Werd ich morgen wohl anschauen, heute habe ich keine Zeit mehr dazu.



Es gibt aber ne Sehr gute Nachricht!!! Ich hab endlich meine beiden Spinpoint F3 wieder in den Händen! 2 nagelneue Platten nach langen 3 Monaten! Super!


Hab eigentlich erwartet, dass mein LianLi heute ankommt, aber dem war (noch) nicht so. In dem Fall kommts morgen, dann wird gebastelt. Hatte schon Angst ich müsste 2x basteln (1x Hardware, 1x die neuen HDDs und frisch verkabeln). 


Heute hätte ich eh keine Zeit um das alles umzubauen, außer heute Abend/Nacht.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Glückwunsch..hoffen wir mal das sie diesmal halten *g*_
_
_
_Ice Age schau ich morgen - danke für den Tipp :>_
_
_
_@Shefa : Ich finde es lohnt sich :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

Rapidshare-Premiumaccount und ne dicke Leitung oder nen günstigen Verleih? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2010)

Mwahaha 

Dritter Monitor ist hier. Nun mal die Graka und nen Displayport to DVI Adapter bestellen... hoffentlich kommt der in weniger als 2 Wochen an *g*


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rapidshare-Premiumaccount und ne dicke Leitung oder nen günstigen Verleih?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben erst drüber nachgedacht mir für nen paar Tage einen zu holen o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

für ein paar Tage? Der kleinste ist doch ein Monat für knappe 7&#8364;, oder? Dazu ne Seite wie damals die Börse oder Gulli und man ist bedient.

Naja, trotzdem falsches Thema für hier, wa Carcha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Jopp, kann ich machen wenn du mir sagst für wie viel.


Ganz toll wäre es, wenn du die Beschreibung schreibst und ich kopiers dann einfach rein. am besten gleich mit Links zu den Bildern etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Ach, Bilder soll ich auch noch machen? xP
Naja klar, kann ich machen...hab noch nie so ein Angebot geschrieben, aber ich denk mal ich krieg das irgendwie hin *g*


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

einfach ein bischen was darüber erzählen...1. Besitzer, (Nicht-)Raucherhaushalt, Zustand, Alter, Preisvorstellung etc. pp.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Naja was soll man da groß sagen?
Ich bin Erstbesitzer, die Maus war vorher nur bei der Gamestar (was vielleicht nicht rausposaunt werden muss *g*), sie ist unausgepackt und sieht unbeschädigt aus, nur ob ich Garantie hab weiß ich nicht, da nur ein Brief von der Gamestar mit Glückwünschen da ist. Und in meinem Besitz ist sie seit 4 Tagen *g*


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

also, dann das schön formulieren und vielleicht noch ein Foto dazu packen. 


Keine Ahnung, dann wars halt ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und du hast schon 15 tolle Mäuse und willst sie los werden, kannst dir ja was aussuchen.


Wie viel willst dafür?


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich hier Rapidshare-Links mit illegalem Content sehe, darf der Linker sich n neues Forum suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Naja die niedrigsten Vergleichspreise sind ja irgendwie bei ~60&#8364; + Versand, also dachte ich so 50-55 Euro...lass mich aber eines besseren belehren im Zweifel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich dir das ganze per PM schicken? ;D

Edit:
@Charcha:
Wer so blöd ist und nen Link postet hats auch nicht anders verdient :>


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Das wird hier höchstwarscheinlich nicht passieren, ist ja nicht grade so, dass wir blöd wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mir auch einen Rapidshare-Account machen, nur kann ich dort nichts herunterladen. Die Leitung nach Rapidshare "laggt". Heisst: Es wird 1-2 Sekunden auf 250kb/s heruntergeladen, dann ist 5-10 Sekunden Stopp, und dann wird wieder kurz geladen. Da dauert selbst ein einziges Lied schonmal 10 Minuten oder noch länger. Nervig irgendwie :>


Edit: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3104 
Ich überleg schon den ganzen Tag ob ich mir das kaufen soll... Kennt die jemand?


----------



## muehe (21. Januar 2010)

bist du denn mit deinem RS Account einloggt und ist er gültig bzw. bezahlt ?


----------



## Kyragan (21. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: http://www.zack-zack...tml?itemId=3104
> Ich überleg schon den ganzen Tag ob ich mir das kaufen soll... Kennt die jemand?



Sieht nach billigen Brüllwürfeln aus.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> bist du denn mit deinem RS Account einloggt und ist er gültig bzw. bezahlt ?



Ich habe ja keinen. Das ganze wurde aber mal von mir mit einem Account vom Kumpel getestet. RS kommt bei mir einfach nicht in die Pötte. Darum lade ich auch aus Prinzip nurnoch bei Megaupload Sachen hoch/runter.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Sieht nach billigen Brüllwürfeln aus.



Gut, dann spar ich doch :>


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

Shefanix ist bei mir nichts anderes ohne Account. Sobald ich mich einlogge => Fullspeed ohne Unterbrechung.


Und ob ihr es mir jetzt glaubt oder nicht ist mir egal, aber ich nutze RS eigentlich nur als zusätzliches Backup für Bilder, wichtige Dateien etc. Natürlich kenne ich auch entsprechende, einschlägige Foren (wer tut das nicht...), aber von Filesharing halte ich nichts, daher sind auch 2 Schränke prall gefüllt mit CDs, DVDs, Blurays und Spielen. Außerdem ist es bei uns im Drogeriemarkt ziemlich günstig.

Die Boxen sehen für mich nicht gerade toll aus...



edit: HA! Eben kommt meine Nachbarin und bringt mir mein LianLi vorbei! Super!

Heute Nacht wird gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer Bilder sehen will soll sich melden.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Meld! :-)_
_
_
_Öhm..um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen : Rapidshare-Account von einem Freund der sich derzeit aber nichts läd ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

Hab leider noch zu tun und komm erst heute Abend/Nacht zum basteln.

Konnts mir aber nicht verkneifen und hab schonmal die Blende montiert.

Im Vgl. zum Asgard ca. 3-4cm breiter und ca. 1 Slotblende kleiner. Schon recht klein, aber genau so wollte ich es. Vor allem: leicht!


Bild ist schrecklich, weiß ich selbst. Aber schlechtes Licht und schlechte Kamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Blende ist im selben schwarz wie der Rest, wirkt nur durch die Bürstung in ne andere Richtung anders. Die Blende hab ich für nen Zehner gleich mitbestellt, hatte keine Lust nen Stealthmod zu basteln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Januar 2010)

A05NB <3


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Januar 2010)

Oh man.. irgentwie hab ich mir grad n bissl die Ordner zerschossen.. wollte den "Benutzer" Ordner auf die Programm Platte ziehen, ging auch soweit bis auf eine Fehlermeldung am Ende. Der Ordner war dann da, nur war mein Desktop komplett leer und auf keiner der beiden Platten waren die Ordner zu finden. (Desktopsymbole)... ziemlich doof, waren wichtige Sachen. 
Systemwiederherstellung geht auch nicht wegen CCC Treiber..?

Jemand ne Ahnung wo mein Desktop Kram hin sein kann? :>


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

ffffu buffed -.-
hochinteressanter Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

ein Hoch auf buffed und die kaputten Links...


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Googlesuche: Zwangsjacke für das Internet
1. Ergebnis


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Muss nachher mal Vista draufschmeissen..muss endlich mal CSS testen :X_
_
_
_Und mich mal nach nem neuen Spielchen umsehen..bin die ganze Zeit nur am Filme schauen / surfen und hab nicht 1 Spiel drauf -__-_


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

Torchlight ist toll.

Ansonsten mein absoluter Liebling: Fallout3!


----------



## EspCap (21. Januar 2010)

Gz zum LianLi Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was willst du daran denn verändern bzw. basteln?


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

kaum zu glauben, aber momentan ist nix geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Später evtl. Inlaywindow und vielleicht sogar ne WaKü mit Dual im Deckel, wenn dann aber nen 280er, kein 240er. Hat doch ganz schön Platz wenn ich es so anschau.


----------



## EspCap (21. Januar 2010)

Würde sicher cool aussehen, ne WaKü in dem Würfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte nur dass du was verändern willst weil du gemeint hast dass heute Abend/Nacht gebastelt wird, aber das Case ist natürlich auch so schon super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Januar 2010)

So ein mist -_-^^ Platz Mangel auf dem Schreibtisch^^ hatte nie erwarte das der Monitor so Gross ist^^  

muss mir was einfallen lassen... Hm... ^^


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So ein mist -_-^^ Platz Mangel Hoch 2 auf dem Schreibtisch^^ hatte nie erwarte das der Monitor so Gross ist^^
> 
> muss mir was einfallen lassen... Hm... ^^



Ich hab im Sommer auch ewig hin und her überlegt, ob und wo ich mir einen dritten Bildschirm hinstellen könnte. Ein bisschen Platz wäre auf meinem selbstgebauten Schreibtisch ja noch gewesen. Aber damit ich nicht wieder unnötig Geld aus dem Fenster werfe, bin ich dann in den Keller marschiert, hab meine Stichsäge geholt und den Tisch gekürzt. Jetzt gehen genau zwei Bildschirme und mein restlicher Kram drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl, ... wenn ich das Telefon wo anders hinstelle ...

/Edit:
Das neue Forum wirkt deplaziert um meinen Avatar.


----------



## Asoriel (21. Januar 2010)

EspCap ich bastel heute Abend/Nacht die Hardware rein und mein Mainboard bekommt neue WLP verpasst. Das wars dann aber (vorerst) aber auch schon.

Aber auch mit Luftkühlung kann man damit was schickes zaubern: http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/lian-li/a05-xien16/033.htm

ist von nem Luxxer.


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Hm..Fallout 3 sollte ich mir mal wieder anschauen.. :-)_
_
_
_Obwohl mir nen Spiel mit nem Mac-Clienten lieber wäre..keine Lust Windows zu installieren grad.._


----------



## EspCap (21. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, das sieht auch echt cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Paini, WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mehr fällt mir für den Mac nicht ein :>


----------



## painschkes (21. Januar 2010)

_Ach..WAR zB. gibts auch für Mac..und ich meine eher Singleplayer..eigentlich keine Lust mehr auf MMO´s..vor allem nicht auf WoW..:X_
_
_
_Naja..muss ich wohl mal schauen.._


----------



## Fiqqsaw (21. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend alle miteinander, 
ich wende mich mit einem Problem an euch, bei der ich Hilfe benötige.
Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen neue 5.1 Boxen (Ultron Sonic Cube Edition 5.1, Link unten) gekauft. Ich habe die Sateliten mit dem Subwoofer verbunden, meinen PC auf 5.1 Betrieb gestellt (in den Systemeinstellungen da) und die Stecker der Boxen in meine 5.1 gerechte Soundkarte gesteckt. Nun habe ich das Problem, das die Boxen nur auf Stereobetrieb laufen, ich habe iegentlich alle Verbindungen gecheckt, komme aber zu keinem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet,
Fiqqsaw


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Beim Musikhören müssen die Audio-Dateien auch in 5.1 fähigem Format vorliegen. Man kann es bei den meisten Playern aber auch erzwingen. Wo genau, das weiss ich leider nicht :>


----------



## Fiqqsaw (21. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beim Musikhören müssen die Audio-Dateien auch in 5.1 fähigem Format vorliegen. Man kann es bei den meisten Playern aber auch erzwingen. Wo genau, das weiss ich leider nicht :>



Geht das mit iTunes oder dem mediaplayer? 
Ich bin grad ratlos :S


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal das es damit auch gehen wird, wo das geht musst du dir "ergooglen". Ich habe Winamp und selbst da weiss ich nicht wo das geht.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (21. Januar 2010)

Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe, ja leider der einzige...


----------



## Meriane (21. Januar 2010)

Im Soundtreiber gibt es doch für gewöhnlich den Punkt "Lautsprecherauffüllung"
Das schon probiert?


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Januar 2010)

Wie kann ich denn bei ITunes einstellen, dass meine Mediatasten(G15 - Play,Pause...) auch funktionieren, wenn andere Programme im Vordergrund sind?


----------



## Shefanix (21. Januar 2010)

Also bei Winamp geht das über die Funktion "Globale Tastaturkürzel". Wie das bei iTunes ausschaut weiss ich nicht :>


----------



## Niranda (22. Januar 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab ein kleines Problem:
hab mir den ATI kackalystirgendwas 9.12 oder so runtergeladen - den aktuellen.
Installiert und beide Monitore blieben aus.
Gut, blind per console neugestartet, ab in abgesicherten Modus (win7) rein und deinstallieren des Grakatreibers -> Geht nicht.
Also nochmal neugestartet und per f8 die systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt - läuft.

Dann normal hochgefahren, Treiber neu runtergeladen, nur einen Monitor angeschlossen, alles beendet auch virensoftware und installiert.
Schwarzer Bildschirm, gleiches Szenario.
Nur das die Wiederherstellung immer fehl schlägt! Formatieren will ich nicht!

Also wie bekomme ich den Treiber runter von win7?
Andere wdh-Punkte bringen auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



win7 Ultimate 64Bit
Q9950
asus p5q irgendwas
zwei ATI 4870x. Im cr
raid0 => systemplatte C:
normale Platte => sicherungsplatte, frisch formatiert und nix gsichertes drauf!! XD

lg
Nira (vom NiraPhone aus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn bei ITunes einstellen, dass meine Mediatasten(G15 - Play,Pause...) auch funktionieren, wenn andere Programme im Vordergrund sind?




Eigentlich ists per default aktiv.

Wenns nich klappt, bei der Treibersoftware entsprechend aktivieren. Musst 2x den Haken setzen... ist n bisschen merkwürdig in dem Ding *g*
Ansonsten -> Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Januar 2010)

Hey,

ich hatte gestern ein Problem mit Skype! Ich konnte mit meinem Rechner einfach nicht mit Skype verbinden! Ich hab Skype als Ausnahme in der Firewall eingegeben und diese, als das auch nicht funktioniert testweise deaktiviert. Danach hab ich mir den Laptop meiner Freundin geholt und konnte problemlos verbinden und telefonieren. Nach ca. 80 Minuten wurde ich allerdings raus geschmissen und konnte mich dort auch wieder nicht mehr einwählen. Woraufhin ich es wieder an meinem PC probiert hab und es auf einmal funktionierte... jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte!? Da hatte mein Kumpel in Afrika mal Zeit und Internet etc. und ich hab mich ewig mit Skype rum geschlagen, möchte nicht, dass es beim nächsten Mal wieder so ist!


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich hatte gestern das selbe Problem. Meine Eltern sind momentan im Urlaub und wir haben öfters über Skype telefoniert, was auch problemlos ging(naja bis auf einige Störungen und Verzerrungen^^). Und gestern hab ich über ne halbe Stunde probiert mich anzumelden, aber ich habe jedes Mal die Fehlermeldung "Serververbindung fehlgeschlagen" bekommen. Hab mich danach mim Iphone angemeldet und so telefoniert, das ging.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht



Ich glaube dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Gut dann scheint es wohl ein Problem bei Skype gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Januar 2010)

Der Monitor ist einfach super! obwohl wir schon lange Voll  HD Fernseher im Wohnzimmer haben, hab ich noch nie Voll HD Filme gesehen oder Trailer. hab mir auf dem Monitor paar angeschaut und muss sagen, hab heute werden gute Filme nur noch auf Blue Ray gekauft!


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

welchen 24" Full HD hattest denn genau bestellt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Januar 2010)

Denn Dell [font=arial, helvetica]ST2410![/font]


----------



## Kyragan (22. Januar 2010)

Hat der n TN oder n IPS Display?


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

TN

IPS kost gleich mal fast 500 Euro mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=294998


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

so, hab jetzt alles ins LianLi gebastelt und bin mehr als zufrieden. Besonders die eingebaute HDD-Dämmung überzeugt mich. Im Asgard haben die F3s gerödelt wie wild, jetzt hör ich die Zugriffe nichtmehr. Tolles System!


Hab aber was festgestellt: Ganz ohne modden wirds auch hier nicht gehen. In den Deckel kommen wohl runde Ausschnitte für 2 140er damit die GTX275 Frischluft bekommt. Die schmort sonst am Desktop schon bei ~60°C bzw. 65-70°C wenn ich den Lüfter auf 33% drossel. Und erst ab 33% kann ich die Karte nichtmehr raushören und der PC ist silent.
Außerdem will ich die blaue/rote Power/HDD LED gegen 2 weiße tauschen, schaut sicher besser aus.


Bin momentan noch am grübeln was ich für Lüfter in den Deckel packen soll. 2x140mm wäre mir am liebsten, aber das ist schon mächtig groß. Aber die Lüfter sind kaum/garnicht teurer als 120er und größer ist bei Lüfter immer besser.

2 schöne runde Kreise würden mir gefallen, dahinter dann 2 140er Noiseblocker...das wäre schick! Dann würden nurnoch die Lüfterblätter rausschauen.

Also vom Prinzip her so, nur eben mit 140er:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/102387d1242153070-frage-zum-lian-li-pc-a05nb-modding-und-wasserkuehlung-untitled.jpg


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

das riecht nach Arbeit und Geld um es richtig gut hinzukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darum überleg ich auch noch


----------



## Kyragan (22. Januar 2010)

Mh hast du den Referenzkühler der GTX275 drauf? Sonst versuchs mal mit nem alternativen VGA-Kühler. Die bringen in der Regel bessere Temperaturen und sind dennoch leise. Musst halt schaun was du an Platz hast und an Geld. Muss ja nicht gleich der Prolimatech Mk13 sein. Nen Scythe Musashi/Setsugen oder nen Accelero S2 oder nen Xigmatek Bifrost tuts ja genauso.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

Hm mich hat gerade eine Dame vom Flughafen in Kapstadt angerufen und mir gesagt, dass meine Eltern ihre Kamera im Auto vergessen haben...
und wie soll ich das jetzt meinen Eltern sagen? Handy ist ausgeschalten und Emails werden sie am Flughafen nicht abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

ja, ist der Referenzkühler.

Wobei ich aber gerade bei nem Aftermarket-Kühler die Bedenken habe: Die warme Luft bleibt im Case und sammelt sich schön oben bei der Grafikkarte (wegen iATX). Den Kühler würde ich an sich ganz gerne behalten, da ich mit dem sehr zufrieden bin. Auf 33% ist der auch komplett still und beim spielen störts mich nicht. Durch 2 große Lüfter im Deckel sollte es deutlich kühler bleiben.



@muehe: Naja, es ist weder mit viel Geld noch Arbeit verbunden. Wenn ich den Deckel zum lasern geb muss ich nur ne Skizze zeichnen und dann die Lüfter einkleben. Die LEDs sind auch in ein paar Minuten umgelötet.

Richtig zeit- und geldintensiv war meine OrangeBOX, aber so weit treibe ich es mit dem LianLi nicht.


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

ein 120er müsste glaube hinten/oben schon rein denk ich mal


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

ein 120er müsste glaube hinten/oben min. schon rein denk ich mal

argh warum Doppelpost hab doch bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

mit einem siehts sicher blöd aus, daher will ich 2 reinbasteln. Die Laserarbeiten kosten mich nichts.

Wenn ich nur einen verbauen würde, dann würde der direkt über dem Lüfter der Graka landen, dort würde es am meisten Sinn machen. Wenn ich aber mit 2 Stück über die komplette Graka-Länge komme ist das noch besser.


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

sollte passen mit 2 140ern von der Optik her sind ja nur jeweils 1cm mehr seitlich etc.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Januar 2010)

Hab mal Kurz eine Runde Cod 6 gespielt... ^^ ich finde[font="arial, sans-serif"] Anti Analysing kann man gleich ausschalten, finde das nicht so Tragisch bei 1920x1080 Auflösung.... oder kommt mir das nur so vor?  [/font]


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

doch, stimmt. FullHD ist einfach ne feine Sache. Aber gerade in Spielen mit vielen gerade Linien wie zB Dirt2 sieht man noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 4xAA und 8xAA. Bei 16xAA merk ich dann nurnoch, dass die FPS irgendwo unter 60 liegen.

Wird trotzdem immer noch "Anti Aliasing" geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2010)

Stand eben vorm Apple Laden in Frankfurt, leider bis jetzt ncoh geschlossen, stand ein Secruity Mann vorm Laden und innen die ganzen Mitarbeiter die das klaschen für morgen geübt haben, denn morgen eröffnet ein neuer Apple Laden in Frankfurt. Denke mal werden hingehen und mich mal etwas beraten lassen :>


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2010)

Die haben das Klatschen geübt oO?

Hat Frankfurt noch keinen Apple-Laden? Selbst hier gibt es einen in der Nähe :>


----------



## Kyragan (22. Januar 2010)

Ein neuer in Frankfurt muss ja nicht heißen, dass es noch keinen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ein neuer in Frankfurt muss ja nicht heißen, dass es noch keinen gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1km entfern gibts auch einen, natürlich sind das alles Reseller von Apple. 

Es gibt nur 2 Apple Läden bereits in Deutschland ein in Münche, Rosenstraße und Hamburg, Alsteral und morgen dann in Frankfurt.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

WAS ZUR HÖLLE?!

Ich hab an meinem Mainboard die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt, und es hat satte 16°C gebracht!! Ich kanns kaum fassen!


Es sei aber dazu gesagt, dass ich die Schrauben der Heatpipe ordentlich stramm angezogen habe, aber ich hätte mit allerhöchstens 5°C gerechnet.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2010)

Sweet, Dude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

Yepp, ich finds super!

Vor allem die CPU-Temp gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Screens sind nach ~10Min Prime Custom bei 3,4GHz, die Noiseblocker rennen auf 650rpm.

Vor dem WLP-Tausch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem WLP-Tausch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim ersten Bild ist die Temp. direkt nach dem Screen auf 61°C gestiegen.


edit: Schade, die richtigen CPU-Temps sieht man garnicht. Lagen aber zwischen 39°C und 43°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2010)

Das ist aber schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Hast du jetzt andere Paste benutzt? Diese komische Metallpaste da.


----------



## EspCap (22. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Stand eben vorm Apple Laden in Frankfurt, leider bis jetzt ncoh geschlossen, stand ein Secruity Mann vorm Laden und innen die ganzen Mitarbeiter die das klaschen für morgen geübt haben, denn morgen eröffnet ein neuer Apple Laden in Frankfurt. Denke mal werden hingehen und mich mal etwas beraten lassen :>


Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben sicherlich schon Slates im Lager stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich behaupte, daß der Unterschied zum Großteil auf den höheren Anpressdruck zurückzuführen ist. Außer die Paste war ab Werk mangelhaft aufgetragen.


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe ^^

Hoffe mal es ist nicht allzuviel lso m orgen -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> doch, stimmt. FullHD ist einfach ne feine Sache.


Stimmt, ^^ und 24 Zoll + Full HD=GEIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: aber grösser Sollte der Monitor nicht mehr werden... finde 24 Zoll fast schon zu Gross für am Pc zu Zocken.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hehe ^^
> 
> Hoffe mal es ist nicht allzuviel lso m orgen -.-



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xAB8WSCZ_o


Sorry, aber so ist das eben mit Hypemarken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2010)

Schon gehsehen, dann warte ich halt eben, so ist es nunmal bei Neueröffnungen, überall...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8xAB8WSCZ_o
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber so ist das eben mit Hypemarken
> ...



Ich würde da mit einer Bombe rein Rennen und schreien, "Für Microsoft" *BOUM*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

Klos Paste war ausreichend aufgetragen, aber das Zeu`g ist schecklich. Wird auch im Sammelthread des Boards im Luxx immer wieder bestätigt.

Das mit dem Anpressdurck trägt sicher einiges dazu bei, der Testsieger unter den WLPs - die Prolimatech PK1 - tut ihr übriges.

Hab direkt nen Rundumschlag durchgeführt, also WLP für die NB und SB, Pads für die Mosfets.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2010)

_Nabend ihr´s :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2010)

Nabend Du ;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend ihr´s :-)_



Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man mein freund ist arsch... der Arbeitet für Game Shop und die haben schon paar Exemplare von Masse Effect 2! aber mir eins verkaufen. Darf er nicht *hust*  aber ich wette er hat schon eins zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Januar 2010)

Die ganzen Gamingmagazine durften es auch schon durchspielen... *neid*


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

So toll?

Ich installier gerade Fallout3. Freu mich schon mächtig drauf das mal wieder anständig zu spielen.


Meiner Hardware wirds eindeutig wärmer im LianLi, da müssen dringend Lüfter in den Deckel. Wenn lasern nicht klappt schneide ich es aus und es gibt ne Radiblende (280er) drüber, obwohl mir schöne runde Ausschnitte lieber wären.


Jemand ne Idee, wie ich die sauber hinbekommen könnte?


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

Wasserschneiden lassen , CNC Fräse sollte auch gehen


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

ich dachte jetzt eher an "Hausmittelchen" wie Dremel, Lochbohrer oder sowas in der Art.


Ich werd das mit dem lasern klären. Sollte normal klappen.


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich dachte jetzt eher an "Hausmittelchen" wie Dremel, Lochbohrer oder sowas in der Art.



lieber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasern hab ich noch nie gesehen weiss auch nicht ob man dann Verfärbungen etc. an den Schnittkanten sieht und wie verschiedene Beschichtungen das in dem Bereich vertragen


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

warum lieber nicht?

Naja gut, du bist noch nicht lange hier, daher als kleine Randnotiz: Ich bin Bastler, durch und durch.

Laserteile habe ich von meinem vorherigen Casemod hier, allerdings Edelstahl. Da sieht man auf der Rückseite minimale dunkle Verfärbungen, auf schwarz wirds wohl kaum auffallen.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn lasern, dann würde ich - falls es geht - den Deckel abnehmen, und diesen dann von der Innenseite aus lasern. So sieht man eventuelle Verfärbungen nicht.



Hab meine Festplatte geschrottet. Gut das ich vorgestern eine Sicherheitskopie der kompletten Platte erstellt hab. Hab die mal auseinander geschraubt, und der Schreib/Lesekopf ist kaputt. Und die Platte im Laufwerk mit riesen Ritzen versehen oO


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

bei 120-140mm denke mal nicht so einfach und kann man sich sicher auch mal schnell n "schönen" Kratzer holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas wie Anlassfarben sollten ja bei Aluminium eh nicht entstehen weiss bloss nicht wie es mit der Beschichtung(Eloxierung o.ä.) in dem unmittelbaren Bereich des Schitts aussieht


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2010)

eben desshalb wird prinzipiell alles von der Rückseite ausgeschnitten und davor ordentlich mit Klebeband eingepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Shefanix: Dass der Deckel ab muss ist klar. Ich geb ja nicht mein ganzes Case zum lasern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Momentan ist meine Laune im Keller. Seit Wochen freu ich mich endlich mal wieder Fallout3 zu spielen und jetzt wills nicht...hoffentlich bringt der Patch abhilfe, den installier ich jetzt erstmal.


----------



## Vrocas (22. Januar 2010)

Nabend leutz.

Tschuldige wenn ich so rein platze, aber hab ne Frage an die Technik Profis.

Habe seit langem jetzt skype und mir vor einer Woche ein Headset gekauft (Speedlink Chornos Stereo PC Headset) um mit meinen Freunden ein wenig zu telen.
Jetzt funktioniert es aber nicht. In den Audio Optionen von Skype habe ich bereits rein geguckt, habe auch gegooglet und eien Hilfe dazu gefunden, die mich erst zur Systemsteuerung und dann zur Sound Section führt (Hab Vista).
Jetzt habe ich den Stecker des Mikrophons in die rosa Buchse gesteckt wie es sich gehört.

Aber mein PC kann das Mikrophon irgendwie doch nicht lesen, die Kopfhörer des Headsets funktionieren einwandfrei, ich kann mir auf youtube ganz normal die Lieder anhören etc.
Habe auch dem Skype Tutorial folge geleistet, aber es klappe irgendwie doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt wäre ich schon zufrieden wenn ich die Ursache herausfinden könnte um eventuell das Problem selbst zu lösen.

Gute Nacht an alle

mfg
Vrocas


----------



## muehe (22. Januar 2010)

hattest du denn vorher schon ein Headset dran und hat das funktioniert ?

anosnten auch mal mit zum Kumpel nehmen das Headset und dort probieren


----------



## Vaishyana (23. Januar 2010)

Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung - Sound ob da unter "Aufnahme" alles korrekt eingestellt ist.. normalerweise solltest du da den Pegel (hinter dem Namen deines Mics) ausschlagen sehen, wenn du in das Mikro sprichst. Ansonsten Rechtsklick auf dieses - Eigenschaften und schauen.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die ganzen Gamingmagazine durften es auch schon durchspielen... *neid*



Nicht nur die... ich sag mal sonst nichts weiter zu Mass Effect 2 und jetzt schon zocken, man will ja doch noch paar Tage in diesem Forum verbleiben... :x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

So Scheiss WINDOWS!!!!! ich hab den Pc mal Ausnahmsweise übernacht angelassen.... was macht der ARSCH? der Installiert Updates um 03:00 und startet sich neu... was passiert? ja mein Download Schliesst sich und er ist nun 6 Stunden für nix an gewesen.


----------



## WeriTis (23. Januar 2010)

Hab gehört, man kann die automatischen Updates auch ausstellen, habich aber nur gerüchteweise gehört^^

Ein anderes Gerücht, dass ich gehört habe, besagt, dass der Schwachpunkt oft zwischen Monitor und Stuhl zu finden ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Beste Meldung bei Windows-Updates ist immer noch: "Der PC wird in 30 Sekunden neugestartet" und als einzige Auswahl im Popup-Fenster gibts "OK" :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

Sehr Lustig... Ich weiss das man das ausschalten  kann >_>  aber ich lasse mein Pc nicht jede Nacht an das kommt vielleicht Einmal im Jahr vor und dann Schalt ich doch das nicht jedes mal an und wieder aus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und außerdem hatte der noch keine Updates geladen als ich ins Bett Ging.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sehr Lustig... Ich weiss das man das ausschalten kann >_> aber ich lasse mein Pc nicht jede Nacht an das kommt vielleicht Einmal im Jahr vor und dann Schalt ich doch das nicht jedes mal an und wieder aus....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das selbe hatte ich gestern auch, nur dass ich so schlau war und erst neugestartet habe bevor ich ans Downloaden ging.
STO zum Loaden hat 6h gedauert und die Updates konnte ich max. um 4h verschieben; das wäre knapp geworden^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das selbe hatte ich gestern auch, nur dass ich so schlau war und erst neugestartet habe bevor ich ans Downloaden ging.


 


Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> * und außerdem hatte der noch keine Updates geladen als ich ins Bett Ging.*


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2010)

Windows :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

Immer noch besser als MAC OS ^^ 

Aber ja das hat mir was beigebracht... ^^ Windows Update ausschalten, auch wenn er noch keine Updates runtergeladenen hat. 

Hab mir gerade 2012 Trailer in 1080p angeschaut!!! ^^ Echt Hammer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2010)

_Dann schau dir mal komplette Filme im Vollbild drauf an ;-)_
_
_
_Hab bis jetzt alle Filme die ich aufgezählt habe hier auf dem iMac im Vollbild in 1080p geschaut..awesome <3_
_
_
_Aber trotzdem kommt irgendwann ein "richtiger" TV :>_


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2010)

Möchte auch aufm iMac ein geilen Film schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2010)

_Kommt noch ;-)_
_
_
_Werd nachher mal Hangover schauen..soll ja ganz gut sein :>_


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2010)

Man könnte den iMac irgendwie schon als Fernseher nutzen, so groß wie der ist.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2010)

_Stimmt..gibt ja auch die TV-Adapter..wollte ich mir eigentlich auch holen..da mein Bett (bzw. ist es eher eine Couch) eh nicht so weit wegsteht..aber da ich zufällig einen 26" Flachbild von meiner Oma geschenkt gekriegt habe da ihr das Bild nicht gefallen hat und der jetzt am Fuße meiner Couch steht und das vollkomme ausreichend ist - Adapter = nö :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2010)

Es dauert ungefähr 10 Sekunden, daß automatische Update zu deaktivieren. Wenn man das nicht schafft, dann kann Microsoft auch nicht helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem stehen 4 Optionen zur Verfügung, um das ganze zu konfigurieren. Ich kann sagen, daß er nur schauen soll, oder das er schauen und downloaden soll, oder das er es auch gleich installieren soll. Und da kann ich dann sogar noch den Tag und die Urzeit vorgeben.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2010)

painschkes Hangover ist klasse! 

Mir persönlich hat besonders die Szene recht am Anfang mit dem Tiger im Bad gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wollte gestern Gran Torino anschauen, bin aber nur bis zur Hälfte gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rest schau ich heute an.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Es dauert ungefähr 10 Sekunden, daß automatische Update zu deaktivieren. Wenn man das nicht schafft, dann kann Microsoft auch nicht helfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICH HAB ES VERSTANDEN!! 

mein Gott das nächste mal schreib ich lieber nix wird ja nur Doof angemacht ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes Hangover ist klasse!



_Gut  , dann schau ich ihn mir aufjeden Fall an :-)_
_
_
_Zu Gran Torino : Schau ihn..es lohnt sich ;-)_


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2010)

Wie kannst du nur Hangover noch nicht gesehen haben? O.O xD
Ich hab ihn betrunken im Kino gesehen, mit zwei Kumpels, war mit das geilste Erlebnis des letzten Jahres


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

Der beste Beweis das Hangover nur Betrunken Spass macht, die beste Szene war mit dem Tiger im Bad.^^ Der Rest war nicht lustig. ^^


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ICH HAB ES VERSTANDEN!!
> 
> mein Gott das nächste mal schreib ich lieber nix wird ja nur Doof angemacht ^^
> 
> ...



Als Mitarbeiter einer Firma, die "microsoft certified partner" ist, kann ich nicht zulassen, daß sie für Dinge verantwortlich gemacht werden, die eindeutig auf den OSI-Layer 8 zurückzuführen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur Hangover noch nicht gesehen haben? O.O xD
> Ich hab ihn betrunken im Kino gesehen, mit zwei Kumpels, war mit das geilste Erlebnis des letzten Jahres



_Hab genug andere Filme geschaut :-)_
_
_
_Und nebenbei muss ich mich immernoch mit dem iMac einarbeiten..aber heute kommt Hangover an die Reihe.. ;-)_


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Der beste Beweis das Hangover nur Betrunken Spass macht, die beste Szene war mit dem Tiger im Bad.^^ Der Rest war nicht lustig. ^^


Ist auch so die geilste Komödie des letzten Jahres *g*



Klos schrieb:


> Als Mitarbeiter einer Firma, die "microsoft certified partner" ist, kann ich nicht zulassen, daß sie für Dinge verantwortlich gemacht werden, die eindeutig auf den OSI-Layer 8 zurückzuführen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war dann wohl "intelligent angemacht" *g*


----------



## Kyragan (23. Januar 2010)

Mh... Firefox 3,6 ist draußen. Gleich mal reinschauen. Vllt. steig ich ja wieder auf den FF um. Der 3,5er hatte bei mir Darstellungsprobleme. Wenn der 3,6 die nicht mehr hat und er Google Chrome in Sachen Geschwindigkeit Konkurrenz machen kann wird der wieder Standardbrowser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2010)

_Ich hab hier auch alles nutze aber fast nur Safari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_
_
_Irgendwie komm ich damit am besten klar.._


----------



## EspCap (23. Januar 2010)

Safari ist ja auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der besteht wenigtens den Acid3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2010)

Was zum Thema Browser: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14186&Itemid=150

Irgendwie schon bescheuert...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Als Mitarbeiter einer Firma, die "microsoft certified partner" ist, kann ich nicht zulassen, daß sie für Dinge verantwortlich gemacht werden, die eindeutig auf den OSI-Layer 8 zurückzuführen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach so du bekommst Geld,  da mit du Windows gut Redest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD 

und ja ich hab es verstand ich bin der ober Idiot nur weil ich nicht daran gedacht habe das er mitten in der Nacht auch Updaten tut , und das Windows dann So Intelligent ist denn Pc neue Zu starten um das Update zu Installern.

Tut mir Ja leid ich Bin Sam Fischer ich werde geflamt weil ich ein Mensch bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Kennt Jemand Gute Seit vom man Full HD Clip's Runterlanden kann?


----------



## Kyragan (23. Januar 2010)

Der 3.6er ist echt schick... besonders dank dem Standardmäßigen Addon dass den ganzen Browser zu ner einzigen Aerooberfläche macht. Damn sexy! Speed stimmt auch, die Darstellungsprobleme die ich hatte sind weg. Ich bleib erstmal beim FF. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2010)

Wie macht man den zu ner Aerofläche? Das brauch ich!


Hab Hangover übrigens vollkommen nüchtern angeschaut und fand ihn lustig.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2010)

<3 FF 3.6. Die neuen Personas finde ich wirklich genial gemacht muss ich sagen.

Kann ich im FF irgendwie einstellen, das er die Navigations-Leiste immer ausblendet, und wenn ich einen neuen Tab öffne, diese dann angezeigt wird? Oder kann ich das auf irgendeinen Hotkey legen?


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2010)

Die Personas sind schon nice, aber teilweise nicht wirklich gut gemacht...hab jetzt ein schwarzes mit roten Blutflecken, die Schrift ist grün und die Tabs die nicht angewählt sind sind auch schön transparent...aber der angewählte Tab ist weiß -.-

Und das Aero-Teil hab ich auch nicht :/


----------



## Shefanix (23. Januar 2010)

Der angewählte ist bei mir auch weiß, Feeds und Tooltips sind weiß hinterlegt. Stört schon ein bisschen. Neue Tabs, die noch ohne Seite sind könnten auch einen Hintergrund vertragen.

Und das mit Aero finde ich irgendwie auch nicht :>

Edit: Der Scrollbalken passt auch nicht so ganz ins Konzept.


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2010)

Wohoo... ich habe ein orginales Apple T-Shirt - designed by apple in california :>


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute hätte ein paar Fragen für die sich damit auskennen^^

Mein jetziger Pc:

CPU: AMD Phenom 9850 (4x2,5Ghz)
MB: GA-MA770-UD3
RAM: 2GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: HD 4770 (512 mb)
OS: Windows 32bit

1. Ich spiele meistens World of Warcraft und möchte wissen
ob es eine ebssere Grafikkarte bringen würde damit ich wenigstens 
in der Auflösung 1280x720 gescheit mit Fraps das aufzeichnen kann,
da es bei mir oft unter 30 bzw 25 FPS geht. Bzw welche Grafikkarte?

2. Allgemeines Thema Pc:

Wenn man den Bootknopf gedrückt hält, wenn der Pc an ist,
geht der Pc ja nach ein paar Sekunden gleich aus. Schadet das dem
Pc und welche Folgen hat das?

3. Läuft WoW besser mit Windows 7 als mit XP?

Wäre suepr wenn ihr mir meien Fragen bentwroten könnet^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Januar 2010)

Das wird wohl kaum an der Grafikkarte liegen... probier doch mal Wegame/Gamecam oder eine der tausenden Alternativen aus, Fraps frisst immer noch unglaublich viel FPS.
Zur zweiten Frage : Wenn da gerade Dateien geschrieben werden kann es sein dass die dadurch kaputt gehen, Hardwaredefekte sollte das nicht auslösen... trotzdem sollte man das nicht immer machen.
Dass WoW mit 7 besser läuft als mit XP bezweifle ich, aber sicherlich auch nicht schlechter. Das sind minimalste Unterschiede die man kaum merken sollte.


----------



## Haramann (23. Januar 2010)

ich habe folgendes problem: wenn ich css spiele, bleibt mein pc immer stehen und die texturen werden leicht grün.
Wenn ich ihn dann wieder hochfahren will, ist ein blaues Muster auf dem Bildschirm des Laptops.
So ein Punktmuster . . . . dann : : : : ungefähr soo.. Er lässt dann auch den Ladescreen oder wie des heißt durchlaufen doch dann kommt ein heller schwarzer bildschirm und es passierrt nichts.
Im abgesicherten Modus lässt er sich jedoch starten.
Ich hatte das Problem jetzt schon 3x, 2x habe ich es wieder hinbekommen ich weiß nur nicht wie.
kann mir wer helfen wie ich 1)meinen pc wieder normal starten kann und
2) in den griff bekommen kann dass css nicht immer stehen bleibt, das spiel läuft seit ca 8 monaten problemlos nur jetzt bleibt es immer stehen.
Falls jdm zum lösen meine PC-Daten braucht einfach sagen


----------



## Falathrim (23. Januar 2010)

Jo PC-Daten wären nice und die Temps beim Zocken


----------



## Haramann (23. Januar 2010)

Okay aber mir gehts jetzt erstmal vorrangig darum damit ich den PC wieder normal starten kann. Bin ja grad im Abgesicherten Modus und kannn jetzt keine Musik hören etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt kommt immer ein Muster beim Anschalten des PC´S und nach dem Ladescreen kommt nix mehr 
Tante edit meinte gerade dass der PC auch mal kurz nach dem Anschalten des Spiels hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach so du bekommst Geld, da mit du Windows gut Redest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An Microsoft-Produkten muss man nichts schönreden, sie sind es einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- super geiles Betriebssystem
- mit dem Visual Studio die geilste Entwicklungsumgebung, die ich kenne
- mit C# die ideale Programmiersprache für Oberfaule, plattformunabhängig noch dazu (auch wenn sie hier von Sun abgeschaut haben, aber warum nicht) 

und und und...

Microsoft rockt mindestens genauso die Bude, wie Sam Fisher, daß musst du dir immer merken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das wird wohl kaum an der Grafikkarte liegen... probier doch mal Wegame/Gamecam oder eine der tausenden Alternativen aus, Fraps frisst immer noch unglaublich viel FPS.
> Zur zweiten Frage : Wenn da gerade Dateien geschrieben werden kann es sein dass die dadurch kaputt gehen, Hardwaredefekte sollte das nicht auslösen... trotzdem sollte man das nicht immer machen.
> Dass WoW mit 7 besser läuft als mit XP bezweifle ich, aber sicherlich auch nicht schlechter. Das sind minimalste Unterschiede die man kaum merken sollte.



Okay super danke^^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offenes Fenster rockt!

(ist nach 2h Prime)


----------



## EspCap (23. Januar 2010)

Verdammt nice... was ist das denn für ein Tool oben rechts? Gehört das zu dem DFI-Tool?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2010)

Ne, ist Realtemp. Nehm ich immer zum Temp auslesen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Januar 2010)

Cool, hab ich noch nie gesehen, sieht aber nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2010)

Was meinst du mit offenes Fenster? Hast du einen offenen Multi oder was? 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, Fenster offen... habs verstanden grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2010)

Wow...das war mal ein geiler Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. Januar 2010)

hümm, wollt anfangen auf nen Fernseher zu sparen 42zoll zum Ps3 zocken und Fernsehen über Sattelit (allerdings SD) Kann mir da jemand bis 600€ einen Empfehlen ??


----------



## Vaishyana (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich bei HWV nen TFT bestelle, sollte ich dann den PIxelfehlertest mitbestellen? 

Welches Risiko besteht wenn ich das nicht mache?


----------



## Ogil (24. Januar 2010)

Das Risiko ist recht schnell erklaert: Die TFT-Hersteller sagen, dass 1-2 Pixelfehler zumutbar sind und somit muessen sie Dir den TFT wegen z.B. 1 Pixelfehler nicht umtauschen. Dieser Test versucht nun, daraus Profit zu schlagen - d.h. die testen Deinen TFT und Du bekommst dann einen, der garantiert keinen Fehler hat. Dafuer 20€ zu verlangen find ich schon frech - zumal die ja sicher auch keine Garantie geben, dass Du nicht doch in ein paar Monaten einen Pixelfehler hast...


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2010)

_Wenn du das Glück hast eine ohne surren/brummen/fiepen zu ergattern..ganz klar : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a420921.html_
_
_
_
_
_PS : Sora..wie macht man die eckigen Klammern? Ich find die hier nicht o_o_


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. Januar 2010)

also wenn du den nicht bestellst könntest du Pixelfehler bekommen das sieht dann ungefähr so aus http://home.pages.at...us_PW201_12.JPG (der kleine weisse Punkt) Ich würd den Mitbestellen, zwar kommt es nicht immer vor das du Pixelfehler hasst, aber so kannst du 100% sicher sein das du keine Bekommst, und wenn du dir einen teuren Bildschirm kaufst machen die 20&#8364; für den test den Braten auch nicht mehr fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit bedankt sich bei Painschkes, aber wollte eigentlich LCD oder sind Plasmas jetzt genauso gut?? Hab gehört das bei Plasmas sehr anfällig für licht sind, und bei mir ständ der fernseher direkt neben dem Fenster, also das licht würde sofort drauffallen drum wär Reflektieren der Tod für mich xD


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2010)

Pixeltest braucht kein Mensch. Mein 150€ TFT der mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt ist hatte damals keinen Pixelfehler und hat auch heute keinen. Wobei es ja mehrere Arten Pixelfehler gibt. Dauerdefekt sieht man weniger schnell als dauerleuchtende Pixel.


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Tante Edit bedankt sich bei Painschkes



_;-)_


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Pain, versuchs mal mit der option Taste + 5 bzw. 6.


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2010)

_Danke <3_
_
_
_[] funktioniert :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. Januar 2010)

hümm also jetz bin ich auf dieses video gestoßen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=x7H13WkvJ_c das sieht ja pöse aus 
ich weiß net ob du es noch gesehn hasst das ich nochmal editiert hab x3 



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Tante Edit bedankt sich bei Painschkes, aber wollte eigentlich LCD oder sind Plasmas jetzt genauso gut?? Hab gehört das bei Plasmas sehr anfällig für licht sind, und bei mir ständ der fernseher direkt neben dem Fenster, also das licht würde sofort drauffallen drum wär Reflektieren der Tod für mich xD



außerdem hab ich jetz grad ein paarmal gesehn das der fernseher irgendwie doch kein full hd hat sondern nur 1024 x 768 Pixel


----------



## Falathrim (24. Januar 2010)

Hmm...die Langeweile wird endgültig Überhand über mich gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scrubs de facto durch...JD ist weg ._.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch im Moment nur Langeweile, Fala. Alle Folgen Dr. House fertig, alle - für mich - sehenswerten Filme geschaut, und nur MW2 an Spielen, das aber mittlerweile auch nur noch langweilig ist :>

Grad Final Destination 4 geschaut. Irgendwie total fad. Jetzt kommt Zombieland dran.


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Mir ist auch langweilig... My Name is Earl durch, Eureka durch, House durch, Psych zum zweiten mal durch... wird Zeit dass ME 2 endlich kommt : /


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hümm also jetz bin ich auf dieses video gestoßen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=x7H13WkvJ_c das sieht ja pöse aus
> ich weiß net ob du es noch gesehn hasst das ich nochmal editiert hab x3
> 
> 
> ...



_Okay..dann wohl doch eher ein LCD :-)_
_
_
_Der S10 ist aufjeden Fall FullHD - du hast warscheinlich den U10 gesehen..bzw müsste der aber mindestens HD-Ready sein..egal..wie auch immer.._
_
_
_Kannst du vllt noch ein wenig an deinem Budget machen? Denn sonst sind bei LCD´s nicht wirklich dolle Geräte die sich lohen würden bis/bei 600&#8364; dabei.._
_
_
_
_
_/Edit : Ausser vllt : http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a409487.html / http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a407303.html_


----------



## Vaishyana (24. Januar 2010)

Also lass ich den Test mal weg, abe eigentlich nur 155€ in Bar hier, leihe mir schon 30€ um auf 188€ zu kommen und wie ich grad gelesen hab, muss man bis zum 31.01. kein Versand bezahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> _
> _
> _
> _PS : Sora..wie macht man die eckigen Klammern? Ich find die hier nicht o_o_



Alt +5 und Alt + 6


----------



## painschkes (24. Januar 2010)

_Hab schon , aber danke :-)_


----------



## Desdinova (25. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mir ist auch langweilig... My Name is Earl durch, Eureka durch, House durch, Psych zum zweiten mal durch... wird Zeit dass ME 2 endlich kommt : /



Falls du die Serie nicht schon kennst, kann ich dir Breaking Bad empfehlen. Eine der besten Serien der letzten Jahre wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. Januar 2010)

rofl.. bei uns auf arbeit hat jmd das klo-fenster über das we offen gelassen... jetzt ist das klo eingefrohren xD(edit: männertoilette) ^^


----------



## Shadlight (25. Januar 2010)

Ich kann Prison Break 1-4 empfehlen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okay..dann wohl doch eher ein LCD :-)_
> _
> _
> _Der S10 ist aufjeden Fall FullHD - du hast warscheinlich den U10 gesehen..bzw müsste der aber mindestens HD-Ready sein..egal..wie auch immer.._
> ...


na also der sieht doch ganz gut aus, und bis ich das geld zusammen hab ist der auch bei 500 Teuronen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir gerade son komischen werbespot von denen angesehen für den fernseher, da sagen sie die ganze zeit : Der Fernseher ist HD Ready mit einer auflösung von 1920x1080p xD 


Edit: was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen LG 42LH3000 und LG 42LH3010 O-o


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Moinsen ;D
Ihr Fernseher-Freaks O.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z492 (25. Januar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Edit: was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen LG 42LH3000 und LG 42LH3010 O-o



der standfuß.

kann mir wer sagen warum ich ein @ erst schreiben kann wenn ich strg oder alt loslasse während ich alles drei gedrückt halte? sonst kommt das nämlich nicht, und Alt GR ist keine alternative auch wenns da klappt
ich benutze win7


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Januar 2010)

Z492 schrieb:


> der standfuß.
> 
> kann mir wer sagen warum ich ein @ erst schreiben kann wenn ich strg oder alt loslasse während ich alles drei gedrückt halte?



Vielleicht untersützt deine Tastatur nicht so viele Tastengleichzeitig?





			
				
[b schrieb:
			
		

> Falathrim[/b]
> ']
> Moinsen ;D
> Ihr Fernseher-Freaks O.O
> ...



Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (14:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Z492 (25. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Vielleicht untersützt deine Tastatur nicht so viele Tastengleichzeitig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, strg+alt+entf funktioniert ja auch , genau wie ich [ und ] ganz normal schreiben kann

edit: es sidn nur @,\ und &#8364; die erst anch loslassen von strg oder alt erscheinen, alles andere geht (z.b. µ,~,² oder }


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Januar 2010)

was nur der standfuß ist anders?! das glaub ich jetz iwi net, das ist ja mehr als dämlich, nur weil der eine Fuß ein bissel eckig ist und der andre rund stampfen die ein neues Modell aus dem Boden!?!?! Da hätten die sich den Aufwand auch sparen können und einfach beide Standfüße dazu geben können lawl


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Nabend!

Brauch mal eure Hilfe!

Ich mach grad WIndows 7 auf meinen Pc, habe bei der INstallation 2 Partitionen formatiert, die ich in der Größe 39Gig( fürs System) und 429 Gig(für alles andere) beibehalten will. 

Jetzt habe ich bei der Zuteilung, beim installieren von Windows 7, noch einen Teil: Nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz auf Datenträger 0 mit 8 MB!!!!! Den kann ich weder löschen noch formatieren. Was genau kann das jetzt bitte sein? Was soll ich mit der Partition machen, ignorieren?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen!

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Januar 2010)

Du könntest daraus noch eine Partition machen die dann sagenhafte 8MB groß wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Ach komm! Jetzt mal ernstaft! Was genau kann das sein? Listet sich das dann später im Arbeitsplatz wirklich mit 8 MB auf? Wie z.B. C und D?


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Du musst dir darüber keine Gedanken machen. Win7 nimmt sich bei der Installation immernoch einen kleinen Teil dazu. Der wird später auch nicht im Arbeitsplatz erscheinen. Und die 8MB sind völlig irrelevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du musst dir darüber keine Gedanken machen. Win7 nimmt sich bei der Installation immernoch einen kleinen Teil dazu. Der wird später auch nicht im Arbeitsplatz erscheinen. Und die 8MB sind völlig irrelevant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für die hilfreiche schnelle Antwort!

Ich vertraue dir jetzt mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass ich diese kleine Partition nicht löschen oder formatieren kann? Hatte vorher XP drauf. Es kann also eig. doch keine Restdatei von XP mehr sein? Wieso taucht die dann auf, wirklich eine Zusatzdatei von Win 7?!

Das formatieren mit Win7 geht ja echt fix! Hat bei den oberen beiden Partitionen nur 2 Sekungen gedauert!


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Ist nicht merkwürdig, mir fehlen dadurch auch ein paar MB. Woran das genau liegt, das weiss ich aber auch nicht. Wird dir bestimmt jemand anderes noch genauer erklären können.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Gut, dann lass ich das erstmal so!

Hast du Erfahrungen mit Win7? Stimmt es, dass Win7 so ein Upgrade-Tool für Treiber von Hardware hat? Also dass ich nicht gleich Treiber für Grafikkarte etc. selbst ausm I-Net raussuchen muss, sondern das weitestgehend automatisch von Win7 gemacht wird?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

Jep, wobei die Treiber nicht immer die aktuellsten sind. Grafikkartentreiber und Soundtreiber würd ich lieber per Hand laden.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jep, wobei die Treiber nicht immer die aktuellsten sind. Grafikkartentreiber und Soundtreiber würd ich lieber per Hand laden.



Jute! Wobei sich das mit dem Soundtreiber eig. erledigt haben sollte. Ist Onboard vom Mainboard. Muss das mit CD extra noch installiert werden?


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand Inear Kopfhörer empfehlen? Meine haben sich gerade verabschiedet hab z.Zt. nur Mono 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sollten nicht allzu teuer sein dennoch vernünftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sollten die 30 € auf keinen Fall überschreiten lieber günstiger


----------



## Niranda (25. Januar 2010)

Bei meinen 2TB hat Win7 (64bit, Ultimate) an die 100Mb geklaut. Habs allerdings auch vom USB-Stick installiert.
Da wird iwas zwischengespeichert, paritäten oder sunn kram, ka, ist doch egal^^

Upgrade-Tool - naja, ob man das so nennen kann. ^^
Win7 hat genauso wie Vista viele Treiber schon standard mit drin. Also wenn du dir ne ATI-Graka reinhaust, hat es dann die Treiberversion 8.11 oder so. Du solltest dir tortzdem den Treiber aus dem Netz lutsch, einfach aus dem Grund, damit du den neuesten hast.
Neu = besser = schneller = sicherer = stabiler = weniger probs = mehr fun = durch mehr kompatibelität usw... ^^

Was du vllt meinst ist der "Kompatibelitätsmodus". Wenn ein Gerät nur unter XP lief, sagste dem Treiber "ey du, tu so als wäre ich ein XP - mal schauen was bei rauskommt!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir die Windows 7 64 Bit OEM geholt!

Angeblich soll der Unterschied ja nur im Handbuch und im telefonischen, kostenlosen, Support seitens Microsoft liegen! 

So, we will see! Bin mal gespannt, ob sich ein "Aha"-Effekt bei mir breitmacht nach langjähriger XP Nutzung! Das erhoffe ich mir zumindestens.

Die Sache mit den Treiben - wär ja auch zu schön gewesen - mal abwarten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: 100 MB  - Frechheit!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Januar 2010)

Neues Problem:

Ich wollte gerade meinen Benutzernamen zuordnen. Wollte den Gleichen nehmen, wie bei XP. Jetzt sagt der mir: Benutzername wird bereits verwendet, bitte wählen sie einen anderen Benutzernamen aus.
WTF?

Wie kann das denn sein, Partitionen etc. wurden doch komplett formatiert, bis auf eben diese 8 MB, kann das damit i-wie zusammenhängen?


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich komm ausm Norden
Hier is immer "Moin", und wenns um 10 abends ist.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Januar 2010)

was bringen eienem eigentlich die 100hertz bei nem fernseher?? der lg fernseher hat ja nur 50


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich komm ausm Norden
> Hier is immer "Moin", und wenns um 10 abends ist.



Achso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gildenkollege in WoW beschwert sich die ganze Zeit über Internetprobleme (allerdings nicht nur in WoW)

Bei einem Ping-Test unter "cmd" kommt auf 147ms. Er soll nun jeden Tag ein speedtest machen und diesen am Ende der Woche bei Arcor durchgeben.
Ob das was bringt bezweifel ich. Er meinte dann, dass er sich einen DNS Server nicht von Arcor, sondern von einem "fremde" genommen hat und diese zwar besser sind aber auch nicht die volle Leistung bringen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was er damit überhaupt meint und woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Niranda (25. Januar 2010)

Durch erfolgreiches ignorieren push ich das ganze nochmal^^



Niranda schrieb:


> Ich bekomms einfach nich hin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2010)

> was bringen eienem eigentlich die 100hertz bei nem fernseher?? der lg fernseher hat ja nur 50



Ein deutlich ruhigeres Bild und in sehr schnellen Szenen auch ein Flüssiges Bild. Auch wenn das menschliche Auge schon bei ich glaub 15-25 Bildern oder so flüssige Bewegungen sieht, hat man mit 100 Hertz grad bei schnellen bewegungen ein besseres Bild.

So ich hab nu auch ne Frage.
Weiß jemand was mit Gmx los ist ? Ich kann meine Mails nicht abholen. Ist das ein globales oder lokales Problem ?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

GMX scheint ne Downtime zu haben.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2010)

Irgenwdie sollten wir hier mal festlegen, das Leute die Hilfe suchen in ihre Threads wenigstens alle paar Tage reinschauen müssen ^^
Ich finds immer frustrierend, wenn man helfen möchte und dann nicht weiß ob derjenige Hilfe gefunden hat oder nach dem Erstellen überhaupt nochmal reingeschaut hat ins Forum.

Weiß jemand seit wann GMX nicht geht oder wann es wieder gehen soll ?


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2010)

das mit GMX würde mich auch interessieren. Ich warte eigentlich auf dringende E-Mails. Naja.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir gehts ...


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2010)

du kommst auf http://www.gmx.de?


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2010)

Du bist aber nicht auf gmx.com oder ? Weil das die Seite geht weiß ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich rede von gmx.net oder gmx.de

Naja vielleicht findet sich hier jemand der schon den Support angerufen hat.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich komme nicht drauf, aber Mails abrufen geht mit Thunderbird trotzdem.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Also auf die Seite komm ich auch nicht, anpingen geht aber... versucht doch mal die Mails über Thunderbird/Outlook zu holen.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

Oh ja, richtig, ihr meint ja gmx.com gmx.net, mein Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt mit ein wenig hin und her geklicke draufgekommen. Hab direkt über google nach dem Login-Zeug gesucht, hat funktioniert.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Januar 2010)

http://www.gmx.net/?status=login




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Geht nun auch so wieder. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Wagga (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die kostenlose Version von 0&O DriveLED 3.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob jemand weiß was passiert wenn die maximal Betriebsstarts einer HDD erreicht sind.
Ist sie dann defekt.
Ausgehend wenn die Temperatur im grünen Bereich die ganze Laufzeit ist.
DriveLED 3 gibt die Startvorgänge an und einen Maximalwert an von 10000.

Danke im voraus,

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Jemand Erfahrung mit Handy's aus Amerika? Bin am Überlegen mir dort das Nokia zu kaufen, da es günstiger ist, kein Versand und in Deutschland auch kein Zoll anfällt. 

Muss man da irgendwas beachten? Funktionieren die SIM-Karten auch mit den Handy's, oder kann ich die auf den US(-Handy's) garnicht erst benutzen? Kann man die Sprache auch auf Deutsch stellen? Obwohl das eher unwichtig ist, da ich Englisch und Deutsch gleich gut kann.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte gerne von der Arbeit aus auf meinen Rechner, dessen Daten und den VM-Server zugreifen.
Was denkt ihr ist da die beste Methode?
VNC, Teamviewer, RDP? Evtl ein VPN aufbauen und mit dem Notebook von der Arbeit einwählen? 
Den VM-Server müsste ich ja auch auf dem Router einstellen können und dann übers Internet auf ihn zugreifen können.


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit Handy's aus Amerika? Bin am Überlegen mir dort das Nokia zu kaufen, da es günstiger ist, kein Versand und in Deutschland auch kein Zoll anfällt.
> 
> Muss man da irgendwas beachten? Funktionieren die SIM-Karten auch mit den Handy's, oder kann ich die auf den US(-Handy's) garnicht erst benutzen? Kann man die Sprache auch auf Deutsch stellen? Obwohl das eher unwichtig ist, da ich Englisch und Deutsch gleich gut kann.



Also Sprache denke ichmal wird kein Problem sein, müsste bei vielen Handys umstellbar sein. Wegen dem Netz, das Handy muss Quadband haben, d. h. das du diese sowohl in den USA als auch in Europa einsetzen kannst.t. Der Import wird wahrscheinlich schwierig wegem dem Simlock. Bei Vertragshandy wird das kein Problem sein, denke nur bei z.B. Prepaidhandys zum aufladen wird das gesperrt sein.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Januar 2010)

Schaut jemand öfters mal bei Zack-Zack rein und könnte mir eine PM schreiben, falls bis zum 31.01. ein netter TFT 24" im Preisbereich bis max. 180€ drin ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2010)

_Schaue täglich rein , ich meld mich wenn was kommt :-)_


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I love you like an _aeroplane _
That’s taking me home again 
I’m standing here in line 
Cause some love just takes time[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Kennt jemand das Lied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Januar 2010)

Danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand, wieso ich kein Video auf Youtube hochladen kann? Bekomm immer die Meldung "abgelehnt" (Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen)

Naja, ist ein Video über einen Busanschlag.. also die Folgen die danach entstanden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ganz ehrlich, da kenne ich Videos mit schlimmeren Bildern auf Youtube...


----------



## Ghrodan (25. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I love you like an _aeroplane _
> That's taking me home again
> I'm standing here in line
> Cause some love just takes time[/font]
> ...



Aeroplane von Reamonn


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

Hehe, wollt mal Euch mal testen ^


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I love you like an _aeroplane _
> That's taking me home again
> I'm standing here in line
> Cause some love just takes time[/font]
> ...


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WiQXMrYUIpc tadaa

Hümm aber hab gehört bei guten 50hertz Fernsehern merkt man keinen Unterschied zu nem 100hertz
jetz muss mir nurnoch wer sagen ob der gut genug is xD http://www3.hardware...=26592&agid=571
Wenn jemand nen andren vorschlag hat, muss LCD sein fullhd bis allerhöchstens 600&#8364; , aber lieber 500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den lg hier kriegt man schon ab 519


edit: Menno da hat jemand schon vor mir das Lied gepostet!


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2010)

_Gute Wahl bei/in dem Preissegment.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (25. Januar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14204%20%20&catid=34&Itemid=99

Die Spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Hm, in den USA gab es doch zwei 3G Standards... UMTS und CDMA/EVDO, letzteres wird afaik hauptsächlich von Verizon gehostet.
Also schau auf jeden Fall das du ein Handy mit UMTS bekommst, EVDO hostet in Deutschland keiner.

@Asoriel - Wtf, 2 Volt ? Das ist echt übel...

Edit : Langsam stören die HTML-Tags wirklich...


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

Ach painschecks, Name so richtig?.. kann mir den Name nicht merken pff... ähm ja, man kann sich Aperture 2 sich runterladen, dauert 10 Minuten und 30 Tage testen, falls du es übersehen hast, oder bereits schon getestet hat oder schon gekauft hast , nur als Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2010)

_Danke für den Tipp..:-)_


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

http://www.apple.com/de/aperture/trial/

Hier ist der Link dazu, viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade das nur man nicht Final Cut Express testen kann... aber da reicht mein MacBook Pro glaub ich eh nicht dazu, mit dem ganzen rendern ....


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Wo wir gerade schon bei Apple sind - was sind euren Tips für den Namen des Tablets am Mittwoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube langsam dass die Sache mit dem Slate und dem iPad nur dazu gedient hat dass noch mehr darüber geredet wird und dass es in Wahrheit keiner der beiden Namen wird...


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gute Wahl bei/in dem Preissegment.. :-)_



wie gute Wahl den hasst du mir doch heute Nachmittag empfohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nagut dann spar ich mal Los *leichtergesagtalsesist*
ich gehma off x3


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade schon bei Apple sind - was sind euren Tips für den Namen des Tablets am Mittwoch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kennt ja Apple schon recht gut, es werden den eigenen Mitarbeiter aus Absicht falsche Sachen, Daten, Informationen und dann gehen natürlich die Gerüchte um die Welt... wie wird es heißen, wofür dient es.

Ich glaube es wird ein ganz andren Namen tragen.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Jepp... und man sieht ja wie gut dieses indirekte Werbekonzept aufgeht.
Vermutlich heisst es einfach nur ganz banal Mac Tablet oder iTab(let) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich noch viel gespannter bin welches OS auf dem guten Stück läuft...


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

Bei OS tippe ich aktuell stark auf das iPhone OS. Angeblich soll in dem Ding ja auch annähernd die gleiche Technik stecken. Von einer ARM-CPU ist zumindest die Rede. Sieht nicht danach aus, dass dort drin nen Atom/AMD Neo drin arbeiten wird. Auf solchen kompakten CPUs macht ein Handy-OS wie das des iPhones einfach mehr Sinn.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

roflmao...ein Subforum mit Überlinkung zu den PCGH-News...das haut mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

Yay! Braucht kein Mensch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja schön, dass man innerhalb der Computec Media AG versucht seine Plattformen/Communitys/Magazine zu bündeln, aber irgendwann ists echt zu viel.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Yay! Braucht kein Mensch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich suche bei solchen Aussagen immer den Button, der jemanden mit Stromschlägen oder suggestiven Strahlen dazu zwingt in die entsprechenden Foren/Threads zu schauen. Darum fehlt mir jedes mal und auch weiterhin das Verständnis, warum permanent zur Selbstprofilierung erstmal gemeckert werden muss.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Wird ja von vielen vermutet, ich glaube das eher nicht...  das OS ist einfach nicht für größere Bildschirm gebaut und demzufolge auch die Appstore-Apps nicht. Die müssten hochskaliert, speziell für das Tablet neu entwickelt oder sonst irgendwie angepasst werden, was sicher nicht ganz einfach wäre. Ich denke, dass entweder OS X  in einer Tabletversion oder ein komplett neues OS, das sich am iPhone OS orierntiert auf das Tablet kommt - mit einem neuen Appstore, speziell für das Tablet. Aber wir müssen ja nicht mehr lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Sei nicht bös...wir sind hier in unserm kleinen Unterforum halt ein wenig konservativ, und das sieht einfach neu und anders aus ;D
Wir lieben die PCGH <3

Wenn du schonmal hier bist, schiebst du den neuen Zusammenstellungs-Thread nach oben und den alten raus? ;D


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

@ZAM Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, schließlich leben wir alle in einer kommerziellen Welt.
Ich finde nur, dass man die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Konzern oder wie man es auch nennen will nicht immer sehen muss. Dass es PC-Games und PC-Games Hardware gibt und dort eine enge Verknüpfung besteht ist gut so.
Aber warum muss man ständig auf der News-Seite des MMO-Teils, sprich buffed.de, News von PC-Games oder PCGH lesen in denen am Ende nichts anderes steht als "Hallo, gestern ist Spiel xyz erschienen, hier istn Grafikcheck". 
Man sieht hier einfach an jeder Ecke, dass es zu gut deutsch gesagt "alles ein Verein ist". 
Vllt. steh ich damit allein da, aber ich finde man sollte die Individualität der einzelnen Marken erhalten. Ich will nicht sagen, dass Crossverlinkung per se schlecht sind, doch wenn sie allgegenwärtig sind stößt mir das auf. Media Markt und Saturn gehören beide zur Metro Gruppe, dennoch wird man von beiden niemals Verweise auf die Prospekte des andere sehen obwohl die Einnahmen am Ende im gleichen Topf landen. 
Oder ich bin einfach nur einer der wenigen Menschen die sich an Cross-Advertising/Crosslinking generell etwas stören. Wenn ich RTL schau, will ich auch RTL schaun und nicht die Programmvorschau von VOX sehen. Kommt dennoch vor, mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Das PCGH Unterforum finde ich nicht schlimm, ich hab PCGH sowieso im RSS-Reader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich es aus diesem Grund auch eher selten hier lesen werde ^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das PCGH Unterforum finde ich nicht schlimm, ich hab PCGH sowieso im RSS-Reader
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihi, dito

Spiegel Politik & Wirtschaft, PCGH und CB, mehr brauch ich nicht in meinem Brief zum glücklich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Da hab ich ein paar mehr drin, wobei ich auch nicht immer Zeit habe alle ausführlich zu lesen... übers Wochenende hab ich gar nicht reingeschaut, schwups hab ich am Montag knapp 200 neue Nachrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn du schonmal hier bist, schiebst du den neuen Zusammenstellungs-Thread nach oben und den alten raus? ;D



Erledigt. ^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erledigt. ^^



Du bist ein Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zu dem Handy und den USA. Das Handy wäre dann wohl folgendes hier: http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-XpressMusic-Unlocked-Card-U-S-Warranty/dp/B001SEAOC6/ref=sr_1_41?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&qid=1264444542&sr=1-41

Da steht ja auch irgendwas von unlocked, also müsste es damit dann theoretisch gehen oder?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

In der Beschreibung ist unten ne Tabelle. Wenn ich die richtig deute sollte es laufen. Unlocked ist es auch. Sollte meines Erachtens nach passen.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Theoretisch würde ich ja sagen... aber dass das Teil schon speziell als US-Version angeboten wird irritiert mich etwas...

Anderseits lässt das hier das hier eigentlich schon vermuten dass es gehen sollte:



> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]This unlocked cell phone is compatible with GSM carriers like AT&T and T-Mobile. Not all carrier features may be supported. It will not work with CDMA carriers like Verizon Wireless, Alltel and Sprint.


[/font]

Am besten schreibst du mal eine Mail an den Amazon.com Support, vielleicht können die dir das mit Gewissheit sagen. Ich wüsste aber nicht warum es nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Also die Tabelle hab ich glatt übersehen, bei dem was dort steht, sollte es ja dann ohne Probleme laufen.

Ich werd dann wohl wirklich mal eine Mail nach Amazon schicken. 

Jemand eine Idee wie lange der Versand von USA zu uns hier in Deutschland dauert? Dann kann ich ungefähr abschätzen wann ich denn bestellen sollte :>


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

Kommt drauf an mit was Amazon versendet. Wenn da UPS dranhängt, was bei US-Lieferungen wohl eher der Fall ist als DHL dann kann das schon innerhalb ner Woche da sein. Wenn du Pech hast fischen sieh halt gerade dein Paket beim Zoll raus und kontrollieren. Zwischen einer und 4 Wochen wird wohl alles möglich sein, wenn nicht mehr.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @ZAM Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, schließlich leben wir alle in einer kommerziellen Welt.
> Ich finde nur, dass man die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Konzern oder wie man es auch nennen will nicht immer sehen muss. Dass es PC-Games und PC-Games Hardware gibt und dort eine enge Verknüpfung besteht ist gut so.
> Aber warum muss man ständig auf der News-Seite des MMO-Teils, sprich buffed.de, News von PC-Games oder PCGH lesen in denen am Ende nichts anderes steht als "Hallo, gestern ist Spiel xyz erschienen, hier istn Grafikcheck".
> Man sieht hier einfach an jeder Ecke, dass es zu gut deutsch gesagt "alles ein Verein ist".
> ...




Sieh mal die positiven Seiten.
Mit dem Crosslink-Zeugs wird man auf Themen aufmerksam gemacht, die einen vielleicht interessieren können und die man sonst nicht sehen würde.


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2010)

Im Prinzip find ich das nicht schlecht - aber wenn ich hier auf den Link klicke und bei PCGH lande und dort nix anderes als ein Link zu PCGames zu finden ist, dann ist das schon ein ganz ganz ganz klein wenig albern...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Zwischen einer und vier Wochen... das ist eher ungünstig, das ich das Geld höchstens 2-3 Wochen vorher habe. Wenn nicht sogar erst später. Werd mal noch ein bisschen weiter rumschauen.

@ Carcha: Ich würde mal sagen, dass die, die den Feed von PCG/-H abonniert haben, sowieso alle neuen Nachrichten bekommen. Außerdem finde ich, das in dem Subforum auch ein bisschen mehr stehen könnte, als nur die wirklich arg kurzen Texte. Sind die Threads dort eigentlich auch zum diskutieren gedacht? Oder nur damit wir wissen: "Aha, da gibts News" ?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

@Charcha Das ist in meinem Falle relativ unwahrscheinlich, weil ich mehrmals täglich im Luxx bin und am Ende dort sowieso die gleichen News stehen. Inhaltlich.
Für Leute die nicht so hardwareaffin sind wie wir mag das ganz nett sein, auch wenn ich bezweifle dass diese sich generell großartig dafür interessieren. Im Sinne von: Auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben/das ganze als Hobby betreiben. Wenn ich mir die Klientel in diesem Forum anschau seh ich die, die auch hier im Thread aktiv sind und im Grunde den beratenden Teil/hardwareaddicted Teil darstellen und auf der anderen Seite die, die mal eben ne Frage kommen und deshalb aus dem WoW- Forum oder welchem auch immer mal rüberschneien. Einige bleiben, viele bedanken sich und gehen wieder. Spricht ja nix dagegen. Ich meine einfach nur, dass die die hier grundsätzlich aktiv sind sich eh alles selbst anschaun auf ihrer Surfrunde und die, dies nicht sind juckt es wahrscheinlich nichtmal groß. 
Ich stör mich nicht groß an dem Unterforum, die drei Zeilen kann ich auch ignorieren, doch zweifle ich etwas den Sinn des Ganzen an. 
Ich werd deswegen keinen Aufstand machen. Mein erster Post zu dem Thema war wohl zugegeben wirklich etwas harsch. Ich respektiere die Arbeit die hier täglich vom ganzen Team gebracht wird und bin froh ne anständige Community in diesem (Sub)Forum gefunden zu hab. Ich fürchte nur einfach, dass die Individualität verloren geht. Buffed geht seit einigen Monaten leider immer mehr im Computec Media AG Standard unter, was ich sehr Schade finde.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Zwischen einer und vier Wochen... das ist eher ungünstig, das ich das Geld höchstens 2-3 Wochen vorher habe. Wenn nicht sogar erst später. Werd mal noch ein bisschen weiter rumschauen.
> 
> @ Carcha: Ich würde mal sagen, dass die, die den Feed von PCG/-H abonniert haben, sowieso alle neuen Nachrichten bekommen. Außerdem finde ich, das in dem Subforum auch ein bisschen mehr stehen könnte, als nur die wirklich arg kurzen Texte. Sind die Threads dort eigentlich auch zum diskutieren gedacht? Oder nur damit wir wissen: "Aha, da gibts News" ?



Nicht wirklich viele User wissen wie man mit RSS umgeht.
Und die Crosslinks sind soweit ich weiss vorallem für Casuals gedacht.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich fürchte nur einfach, dass die Individualität verloren geht.



Wird hoffentlich nich passieren. Ich will nich, dass auch noch in dem Forum hier die ganze Zeit von Kabelsleeving gelabert wird... *g*


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Hmm, sleeven...
wenn ich mal Geld aufgetrieben hab mach ich mich mal an ein Projekt...aber nur mit nem Gehäuse mit modularem Kabelmanagement...Nils' Sleeves sehen einfach mal hammergeil aus..wüsste aber noch nicht welche Farben...so wie ich mich kenne aber Grün-Schwarz *-* (Ich weiß, das ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm, sleeven...
> wenn ich mal Geld aufgetrieben hab mach ich mich mal an ein Projekt...aber nur mit nem Gehäuse mit modularem Kabelmanagement...Nils' Sleeves sehen einfach mal hammergeil aus..wüsste aber noch nicht welche Farben...so wie ich mich kenne aber Grün-Schwarz *-* (Ich weiß, das ist langweilig
> 
> 
> ...



*kreisch*

*rennt mit dem kopf gegen die wand*


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Da hätte ich auch mal richtig Lust drauf, spätestens seit ich die OrangeBox gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es bei mir eher einheitlich schwarze und dunkelblaue Kabel werden würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber davor kommt vermutlich erstmal ein Mugen oder was ähnliches her, das schieb ich schon viel zu lange auf...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bekomme zum Geburtstag mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit ein schönes Paket von Nils, mit entweder rotem und weißem Sleeve, oder grüner und blauer. Dann mach ich mich mal ran zu sleeven, weil so gefallen mir zum Beispiel die Kabel vom I/O-Panel überhaupt nicht :>


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2010)

_Carcha explodiert sicher gleich..oder er ist es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Ja, bei Nils gibts echt coole Sachen... da könnte man viel zu viel Geld ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weisse Sleeves würden auch richtig geil aussehen, stimmt.... aber die würden bei meiner silbernen Gehäuseinnenseite nicht so gut rauskommen, da müsste ich die vorher schwarz färben lassen (und was das kostet will ich gar nicht wissen).


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Paini, er ist nichtmehr im Thread, das kann man deuten wie man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EspCap, ich habe halt den Vorteil, das mein Gehäuse von innen schon perfekt schwarz lackiert ist. Weiße Kabel würde sich durch das Windows bestimmt extrem gut machen. Und dazu dein weißes/rotes Licht.


Edit: Gute Nacht, alle zsammen. Schreib morgen eine Arbeit, muss fit sein :>


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall würde sich das extrem gut machen... falls du es tatsächlich machst wollen wir/ich auf jeden Fall Bilder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück bei der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Morgen zur fünften *gnihihi*

Ja, es gibt einfach massig geile Modvarianten...das K-62 "aufweißen" wär ne geile Idee, könntest ein bischen in die Richtung des einen Contest-Worklogs gehen...mit den braun-beigen Noctua's und entsprechend gefärbten Netzteil und Sleeves...käm sicher ziemlich geil...


----------



## Shefanix (25. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte auch so Bilder machen, aber keine Kamera = keine Bilder. Müsst warten bis ich mein Nokia habe :>

Alles in weiß würde wirklich toll aussehen, und es wäre für mich, der alles grundsätzlich in schwarz halt mal etwas anderes. Aber ich muss mal schauen was sich noch so ergibt. Vielleicht mach ich das Case auch Pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, jetzt bin ich aber weg - Danke Esp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Grummel...bin jetzt seit 63, fast 64 Tagen im Luxx registriert und immer noch nicht für den Marktplatz freigeschaltet...soll ich mal nen Mod anschreiben oder so?

rofl...ihr werdets nicht glauben
Punkt 00:00 Uhr werde ich freigeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, ein weisser Innenraum hat auch was... Das hat Hwluxx wenn ich mich recht erinnere sogar mal mit meinem Case gemacht, sah auch echt gut aus... morgen schau ich mal in welcher Ausgabe das war, ich meine die haben auch geschrieben was das Färben gekostet hat.

Gz zur Marktplatzfreischaltung Fala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum habt ihr laufend zur 5. und wir nicht : / *Neid*


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Naja...bin da auch ziemlich alleine mit (und fang mir damit viel Hass ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):
Deutsch- und Geschichtslehrer krank -> 8 Stunden die Woche Ausfall (Dienstag 3./4. , Mittwoch 3./4. , Freitag 1.-4.) 
Politiklehrerin betreut Praktikum -> Morgen 1./2. nicht da, dafür reinhängen um Donnerstag was zum präsentieren zu haben (Hm, ich glaub da fang ich heut noch an *g*)
Englischlehrerin war Freitag nicht da -> 1.-6. ausgefallen, keine Schule
Und letzten Donnerstag waren halt Zeugniskonferenzen und auch kein Politik ;D


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein weisser Innenraum hat auch was... Das hat Hwluxx wenn ich mich recht erinnere sogar mal mit meinem Case gemacht, sah auch echt gut aus... morgen schau ich mal in welcher Ausgabe das war, ich meine die haben auch geschrieben was das Färben gekostet hat.
> 
> Gz zur Marktplatzfreischaltung Fala
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich 2 Jahre lang mindestens einmal die Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der 11 immer donnerstags, in der 12 wars glaub mittwochs. Nebenbei gesagt hatte ich in der 12 planmäßig NIE zur ersten Stunde. ;D
Zwischendrin keine Freistunden gehabt, frühestes (Freitag) war ab 2. Stunde, einmal 6.-10.(ab 12:30 Uhr) und den Rest ab der 3.(9:30). Das war bei meinen 5min Schulweg recht entspannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Sweet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Shefa hast mal im Luxx geguckt? Vertickt einer für 145€MP und 160€ SK mit
*Lieferumfang:*
Handy mit 8 GB inkl. OVP
USB Kabel
Headset
tv kabel
Unbenutzter Musik-Flatrate key
Nokia handy Tasche / Schale (perfekter Vollschutz für die Arbeit)
Rechnung
Ladekabel
Paar Schutzfolien

unlocked und alles 
Wär doch was für dich :>


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Info, werd mal gleich nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Okay, wird nichts. Hab vergessen das ich überhaupt kein Geld habe im Moment :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPPu418C78&feature=player_embedded

muss immer noch lachen, seit mir gestern Abend jemand des Video gepostet hat. Das so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Mein AntiVir zeigt mir die ganze Zeit an, dass meine CoDWoW.exe ein Trojanisches Pferd ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riskiko?


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Kyra: Kam gestern u.a. im SpiegelOnline-RSSFeed...ich konnts mir gar nicht anhören, war einfach zu traurig -.-


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Nachm zweiten Satz versteh ich kein Wort mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Das tut mir so weh das anzuschauen... Spätestens bei 'asserwaise' konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und hab das Tab zugemacht...
Aber dass man als deutscher Minister keine Qualifikationen braucht ist ja bekannt, sonst könnt eine ehemalige Familienministerin ja auch nicht mal so eben Arbeitsministerin werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mein AntiVir zeigt mir die ganze Zeit an, dass meine CoDWoW.exe ein Trojanisches Pferd ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Benutzt du die orginale Version von COD?
Ansonsten wirds sich um einen Fehlalarm handeln; kann auch sein das COD nach Hause telefoniert.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit VDSL 50 gemacht? ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKIPmfraXSI


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das tut mir so weh das anzuschauen... Spätestens bei 'asserwaise' konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und hab das Tab zugemacht...



Ohne deinen Post gelesen zu haben habe ich auch an exakt dieser Stelle aufgehört. Erbärmlich.



Zum Thema Sleeve: Ich würde es nichtmehr machen. Zwar ne tolle Optik, aber sehr viel Aufwand und recht hohe Kosten. Dafür kommt man dann extrem steife Kabel und der Sleeve rutscht auch ab und an mal aus dem Schrumpfschlauch bei engem Verlegen.

Nein nein, beim nächsten NT bleiben die Sleeves um jeweils einen Kabelstrag, aber Einzeladersleeving kommt bei mir nichtmehr so schnell.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Für mich wäre schon die 3000er Leitung ein unglaublicher Leistungssprung... : /


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab angeblich DSL 6000 und habe nur 3500kbits download... mir geht einfach mein I nternet in letzter Zeit sor ichtig auf die Nerven :<


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Sei froh dass du so viel hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, da wird eben der Verteiler zu weit weg sein, so wie bei uns... nur dass bei uns der Verteiler auch nur 1-2k hergibt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Edit : Und wieder mal HTML Tags reingerutscht...


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Benutzt du die orginale Version von COD?
> Ansonsten wirds sich um einen Fehlalarm handeln; kann auch sein das COD nach Hause telefoniert.



No, istn Crack. :>

Merke grad allerdings auch, dass mein Spielstand nachm Reboot nicht mehr da ist...? o.O


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> No, istn Crack. :>



Ob Scherz oder nicht, viele Cracks enthalten Viren und Trojaner.
Kannst die CODWOW.exe ja mal hier hochladen; wenn mehr als 4 ver. Programme ausschlagen würde ich vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das tut mir so weh das anzuschauen... Spätestens bei 'asserwaise' konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und hab das Tab zugemacht...
> Aber dass man als deutscher Minister keine Qualifikationen braucht ist ja bekannt, sonst könnt eine ehemalige Familienministerin ja auch nicht mal so eben Arbeitsministerin werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag nur "Ssänk juu werri matsch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2010)

wobei Cracks auch oft als Virus erkannt werden obwohl keiner dahinter steckt.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPPu418C78&feature=player_embedded
> 
> muss immer noch lachen, seit mir gestern Abend jemand des Video gepostet hat. Das so gut.
> 
> ...




AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Bei AntiVir ist das recht oft der Fall. AntiVir hat zwischenzeitlich sogar mal ne Patchdatei von Aion, die aus dem offiziellen Downloader stammte, als Virus erkannt.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

I lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwzklHZqkbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hätte ich nicht gedacht dass er das macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Hoffe ist nicht verboten das zu linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: der Link will irgentwie nicht... habe keine Berechtigung die Datei hochzuladen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Du könntest es auch mal bei Virustotal hochladen, ich glaube aber eher dass es ein Fehlalarm ist....


----------



## Asoriel (26. Januar 2010)

Lass das mit dem Crack hochladen mal lieber sein, auch keinen Link dazu. Carcharoth sieht das sicher nicht so gerne.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Crack hochladen mal lieber sein, auch keinen Link dazu. Carcharoth sieht das sicher nicht so gerne.



Naja bei Virustotal wird die Datei ja nur überprüft und nacher das Ergebnis verlinkt; die Datei selber kann man da ja nicht laden.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Grad überlegen ob ich mir Time Capsule zulege ....


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Schaut schick aus :-)_


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.novelquest.com/emperor_1510_order.html
Ich.will.diesen.Stuhl!


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Da fragt man sich dann, ob man ein großen Bildschirm oder 3x etwas kleinere nimmt. Aber dann wären die Schwarzen Balken da zwischen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Same here... hab den Thread auch eben gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

1x 28" !


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand was ein Fileserver ist?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Januar 2010)

Die Hauptaufgabe eines Dateiservers ist es, mehreren Benutzern Zugriff auf Dateien zu gewähren. Die Kontrolle der Zugriffsrechte erfolgt durch den Server selbst oder über die Dateiberechtigungen im Dateisystem.

Die zentrale Speicherung von Dateien hat folgende Vorteile/Gründe:


Bei entsprechender Organisation besserer Überblick über vorhandene Daten
Vermeidung von Konflikten zwischen unterschiedlichen Versionen eines Dokuments
Zentrale Rechtevergabe für Dateien, mit ACLs sehr feingranular
Arbeitsgruppen können mit denselben Dateien arbeiten, ohne sie auf Wechselmedien transportieren zu müssen
Möglichkeit zur automatischen Versionierung oder Revisionierung
Datensicherungen sind einfacher und günstiger, da nicht Daten auf jedem Client einzeln gesichert werden müssen. Bei entsprechendem Dateisystem, Logical Volume Manager oder Disk-Array können während des laufenden Betriebs Snapshots gemacht werden.
Unter fast jedem Betriebssystem kann ein Dateiserver eingerichtet werden. Üblich sind Dateiserver unter Unix, Linux-Distributionen, Netware und Windows NT.

Als Netzwerkprotokoll wird im Internet üblicherweise FTP, dessen abgesicherte Varianten SCP und SFTP oder WebDAV eingesetzt. In Intranets wird in Windows-Umgebungen in der Regel SMB/CIFS verwendet, in Unix-Umgebungen eher NFS.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Welche (halbwegs) ordentliche AGP Karte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Von ner Freundin die 6800 ist abgeraucht und ich hab nur PCI Karten...


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch eine 7900GS, die eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt wird. War mit eine der schnellsten Karten für den Slot :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub die 6800er von Nvidia waren die letzten AGP-Karten der grünen. Bei ATi war die Spitze glaub ich die 2900er XT oder so.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine 7900GS, die eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt wird. War mit eine der schnellsten Karten für den Slot :>



Verkaufst du sie? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur aus Spaß geschrieben, dass ich die Karte noch besitze. Nebenbei bemerkt auch noch mit OVP und allem.

Natürlich verkaufe ich sie, was soll ich denn damit? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte sonst Noch eine Geforce MS460 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Gabs von der HD4770 nicht auch eine AGP-Version? Ich meine jedenfalls dass das mal im Gespräch war...


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2010)

Die 4670 ist die höchste Nummer von ATI bei der AGP-Schnittstelle.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, da hab ich mich wohl an das hier erinnert....


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte hier noch ein Leadtek Winfast A7600GS abzutreten...eine sehr schöne Karte, halt schon ziemlich alt ;D
Hat mir jahrelang gute Dienste geleistet, bleibt sehr kühl und leise und ist für einen so alten und "schwachen" Chip deutlich leistungsstärker als man denkt...konnte in Oblivion teils in höchsten Details rumrennen :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die 4670 ist die höchste Nummer von ATI bei der AGP-Schnittstelle.



So weit wurde AGP noch genutzt? War mir gar nicht bewusst.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Wie sie alle Geld haben wollen..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2010)

Das mit der 4670 hat mich vorhin auch ein wenig überrascht. Dachte 3850 war die letzte.

Fala, meine 7900GS hat sogar Crysis mitgemacht. Und das immerhin auf mittleren Details - Auflösung war aber nur 1280x1024. Oder sogar noch kleiner :>


Edit: Paini, jeder will doch irgendwie Geld haben, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch ne FX5700 hier!11 
Aber die is noch in Benutzung im Rechner meiner Eltern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab die damals als Ersatz für meine durchgebrannte GeForce 4 Ti4200 bekommen.
Das war ne tolle Karte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Klar Shefa :>_
_
_
_Aber ich auch..nur hab ich keine Karte :cry :X_


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte auch noch ne FX5200 mit 128 MB VRAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hat damals sogar WoW BC mit unglaublichen 10 FPS bei Lady Vashj geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Ich frage morgen mal nach, was Sache bei ihr ist und wenn sie eine kaufen will, was sie ausgeben möchte. :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ne FX5200 mit 128 MB VRAM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ha! Ich damals mit dem Athlon XP 2000+, 768MB SDRAM und der FX5700 in p1 bei Vashj... 2-6fps. Das warn Spaß!
Davon abgesehen aber: Unreal 2 lief flüssig und das war für damalige Verhältnisse unglaublich schön! Bei dem Game ist mir auch die Ti4200 abgeraucht. Als ich dann die FX5700 drin hatte und die Dx9 Effekte gesehen hab hatte ich den reinsten Wasserfall im Mund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das warn noch Zeiten... da hatten PC Games noch ne Seele und waren keine Konsolenkopien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Januar 2010)

Mach das, ich werd jetzt erstmal ein paar Filme schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch so eine rote AGP Grafikkarte von ATI, keine Ahnung wie die heißt und in USA noch eine Radeon X1650 Pro.. die läuft noch recht gut, wird aber schwer zu versenden, bzw. zu holen :>


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Was schaust? :-)_
_
_
_Ich hab jetzt auch Hangover hinter mir..echt nicht schlecht..vor allem der "Kräftige" mit dem Vollbart (Name vergessen..:X..)_


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einen 2000+ hatte ich damals auch drin, der wurde aber mal durch einen 2400+ ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hatte ein ganzes GB DDRRAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hab ich aber inzwischen schon verscherbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Omg ich weiss noch..hab damals (ganz damals) mit einem 200Mhz angefangen..64MB RAM usw..haha..das war geil..Jack Keane+Monkey Island 4tw <3_
_
_
_Und dann..extra noch für Turok 1 ne Voodoo 3DFX über die 2te Hand gekauft..das waren Zeiten.._


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Vor dem 2000+ hat ich einen mit nem P II... was da genau drin war weiss ich aber nicht mehr, auch wenn der sogar noch im Keller rumsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Oh ja... 64MB Ram, 233mhz Rechner.. Age of Empires... und son Zeug... :>


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Haha..das war eh das beste.. :>_


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2010)

200MHz? Mein C64/C128 lief mit 1 bzw. 2MHz - und darauf konnte man auch schon stundenlang zocken. Mein erster PC hatte dann 66MHz (Cyrix-CPU, gibt es auch schon laengst nicht mehr) und 4MB RAM. Irgendwann hab ich auf 8MB aufgeruestet - was mich damals irgendwas Verruecktes wie 300DM gekostet hat. Lang ist's her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Omg ich weiss noch..hab damals (ganz damals) mit einem 200Mhz angefangen..64MB RAM usw..haha..das war geil..Jack Keane+Monkey Island 4tw <3_
> _
> _
> _Und dann..extra noch für Turok 1 ne Voodoo 3DFX über die 2te Hand gekauft..das waren Zeiten.._



Angefangen hats bei mir mit nem Pentium II 300MHz, Nvidia Riva 128ZX mit 4MB VRAM und 32 MB SDRAM. Das waren noch Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Bruder hatte auch noch nen C64, glaub nen 286er und nen 386er auch noch.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Age of Empires 1 und Ascendancy... das waren noch Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir nen neuen Thread genannt "Die Old-Games Schwärmer" oder so aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Driver war auch son tolles Spiel.. ich weiß noch dass es damals bei der Installation immer ne Fehlermeldung bei 99% gab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Es ist bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu*


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Grzi :>_


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele grade mit dem Gedanken mir demnächst ne Soundkarte zuzulegen... :/
Mal sehn, was ich locker machen kann. Ne anständige kostet ja schon gut Kohle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Titanium-PCI-E/dp/B001E5PJ2Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1264537586&sr=1-3

Ich hatte diese hier und war durchaus sehr zufrieden.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Joah, bei bald zwei Macs macht eine Time Capsule Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Ne X-Fi solls schon werden, bin mir nur noch nich sicher was für eine. Vielleicht sogar ne Auzentech, ka. Mal schaun was die Dinger so kosten und wo die Unterschiede liegen.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Joah, bei bald zwei Macs macht eine Time Capsule Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jep und mein Bruder hat heute auch ein MacBook Pro bestellt und holt sich dort ein Mac Pro, also 4 Macs und falls meine Mutter oder Vater noch ein holt, sinds 5 und 1 oder 2 Windows Rechner.

Und es können bis 50 oder mehr Leute pe Wi-Fi drauzugreifen, natürlich in verschiedenen Netzwerke, für Nachbarn kann man ein Gastnetzwerk einrichten mit Passwort oder ohne und natürlich das Primärnetzwerk für sich.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Also mit dem Mac Pro würde ich zumindest bis morgen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da dürfte relativ bald ein Update anstehen, speziell was die CPUs angeht.

Und japp, das das Teil gleichzeitig eine Airport Extreme ist hat durchaus auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Januar 2010)

Apple ist eine Krankheit... du hast alle angeschreckt in der Familie Schlimm so was......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Kann man die Time Capsule dann als Router verwenden? Und hat die einen LAN-Anschluss? Weil als reiner WLAN-AP ohne LAN-Anbindung wäre das ja irgendwie sinnfrei.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt, da würde ich auch noch warten.

Ja ist ein Router und hat ein Lan Anschluss.

@Sam Fischer:

Ich mag es schlicht und einfach, nichts kompliziertes und großes ...


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Ich bin ja am Überlegen ob ich mal diesen EyeTV (DVB-C)-Stick testen soll..denn das Bild auf dem geschenkten 26" Flachbildschirm ist unter aller Sau..-_-_


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Hm dann ist das Teil vll doch nicht so teuer wie ich dachte; wenns noch ne Firewall und ein int. DSL-Modem hat dann wäre das ja auch was für Normalsterbliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm dann ist das Teil vll doch nicht so teuer wie ich dachte; wenns noch ne Firewall und ein int. DSL-Modem hat dann wäre das ja auch was für Normalsterbliche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Sicherheit steht bei Apple ja sowieso ganz oben und DSL Moden hat es meine ich auch :>


EDIT: Kennt jemand die 360° Video Kamera?

http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2010/01/world/haiti.360/index.html


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Ok ein DSL-Modem hats nicht, wäre dann doch zu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ein Gigabit-Ethernet-WAN-Anschluss für die Anbindung eines ADSL- oder Kabelmodems


 Aber sonst hörts sich ned schlecht an, musst dann mal ein kleinen Review schreiben wie die Leistung und Übertragungsrate ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Aber ADSL ist doch DSL oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Wäre halt 25.000 und 50.000 DSL


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Naja das Zitat bedeutet dass du an den WAN-Anschluss ein externes DSL-Modem anschliesen kannst; intern wäre wenn ich direkt vom Splitter an die Capsule anstecken kann.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Wow... die sind ja richtig fix bei Apple.

Schon versendet eben und morgen soll es ankommen..

nice one :>


----------



## Niranda (26. Januar 2010)

Morgen ist der 27.1.!!
Endlich wird wahrscheinlich iPhone OS 4.0 und iSlate vorgestellt <: *freu*


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auch die neuen Mac Pros, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher (auch wenn es nur ein Hardwareupdate sein wird)...
Ich werd mir die Keynote zwar vermutlich erst am Donnerstag anschauen können aber ich kanns auch kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Kann mir gar ned vorstellen was mit 4.0 dazukommen sollte^^


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Morgen ist der 27.1.!!
> Endlich wird wahrscheinlich iPhone OS 4.0 und iSlate vorgestellt <: *freu*



Es wird mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit iPad heißen und kostet über 800(!!) Euro. Media Markt hats aus Versehen bei Twitter für 899€ gepostet.
Schon happig für ein schlechtes Touch-Netbook mit iPhone-OS ;>


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es wird mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit iPad heißen und kostet über 800(!!) Euro. Media Markt hats aus Versehen bei Twitter für 899€ gepostet.
> Schon happig für ein schlechtes Touch-Netbook mit iPhone-OS ;>



Warum schlechtes?

Und das von Twitter war ein Fake-Account.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Der MediaMarkt-Tweet war ein Fake, der Account hat nicht wirklich Mediamarkt gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich glaube immer noch nicht dass da ein normales iPhone OS drauf läuft...


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Ich wusste ich hätts nochmal recherchieren müssen

Und leistungsfähig solls, von dem was ich vom durchgesickerten gehört hab, schwach sein


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Das war ein Stichelpost..manche können´s halt nicht lassen..;-)_


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze dass da entweder ein Cortex 9 oder irgendein ULV von Intel drin sein wird... aber wir werdens ja bald sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das war ein Stichelpost..manche können´s halt nicht lassen..;-)_



Aber natürlich paini...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Was denn sonst? _


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich wusste ich hätts nochmal recherchieren müssen
> 
> Und leistungsfähig solls, von dem was ich vom durchgesickerten gehört hab, schwach sein



Ich erwarte immer noch Handy Software mit iPhone OS. Aufm iPhone läuft das ganze ja recht flüssig und das obwohl die CPU runtergetaktet ist. Wenn die mal die volle Leistung abrufen dürfte oder eine bessere (Handy)CPU drin wär könnte ich mir in Kombination mit nem potenten Grafikchip durchaus den Betrieb auf nem 10" Display vorstellen. Inwiefern man dann das OS anpassen muss ist die andere Frage. Für möglich halte ichs alle mal.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Also Tablet mässig habe ich mich schon für so ein Tegra Tablet mit 16h HD-TV entschieden^^
Aber was bringt Iphone4.0? Gibts da schon infos?


----------



## Niranda (26. Januar 2010)

OS 4.0 bringt endlich Multitasking und Zoom überall... nur als kleines bsp ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Zoom überall gibts doch schon seit 3.0 auf dem 3GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also Tablet mässig habe ich mich schon für so ein Tegra Tablet mit 16h HD-TV entschieden^^
> Aber was bringt Iphone4.0? Gibts da schon infos?



Außerhalb des genannten WLAN-n-Support, nen Superduperkameraupdate auf 5MP.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Das wird softwaretechnisch eher nicht möglich sein ^^
Aber das kommt auf jeden Fall mit dem neuen iPhone, auch wenn ich nicht denke dass das morgen schon vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Morgen kommt das Tablet, wie auch immer es heißen wird. Das steht eigentlich schon so fest wie in Stein gemeißelt. Nicht umsonst gabs vor einigen Tagen die Aussage von nem Apple-Mitarbeiter, ich meine sogar es war Steve Jobs, dass morgen was komplett neues superdupermegageilaffentittenscheißetolles Ding präsentiert wird. 
Ich denk nicht, dass es sich dabei um ne neue iPhone Version oder nen Mac-Upgrade handeln wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was denn sonst? _


Eig nur das, was ich bisher gehört habe. Dass es ein 10-12"-Touch"screen" wird, der mit im Vergleich zu Netbook-Touchlösungen, von denen es ja inzwischen einige (darunter auch ziemlich kompakte und gute) gibt eine sehr schwache Leistung haben könnte...und eben ein iPhone-OS...was auf gut Deutsch bedeutet, dass man wieder fröhlich "Apps" herunterladen darf, die von Apple über den tollen AppStore verkauft werden und mal wieder eine Beschneidung der freien Entwicklung darstellen.
Mahlzeit.


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Klar, das steht ja eigentlich fest.
Aber es wird ja sicherlich noch mehr vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Naja, der Appstore hat die freie Entwicklung ja nicht komplett verhindert (Cydia, Rock...). Sollte, was ich bezweifle, wirklich ein iPhone OS ohne freie Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf das Tablet kommen wird es da sicherlich auch was ähnliches geben.


----------



## painschkes (26. Januar 2010)

_Na dann ist ja alles gut..Sry Falalein <3_


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Klar, das steht ja eigentlich fest.
> Aber es wird ja sicherlich noch mehr vorgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ne Präsentation ist kein Tageskongress. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles was über 1,5h geht grenzt meist schon an Körperverletzung für die Anwesenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann mir gar ned vorstellen was mit 4.0 dazukommen sollte^^



Hoffentlich was, damits die Versionänderung von 3.x auf 4.x verdient... z.b. Playlisten unterwegs bearbeiten


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Ich wette das wird es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi iTunes. :X


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Achja, ich hab neulich gelesen, dass Stevie Anfangs keine Fremden Apps auf dem iPhone haben wollte. Is das wahr? *g*
Weil gerade durch die ganzen Apps is das Telefon so geil :>


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Es gab bisher keine Keynote auf der nur eine Sache vorgestellt wurde, diesmal sicherlich auch nicht ^^
Ich denke es wird, wie so oft, drei Teile geben - iSlate, iPhone OS 4.0, neue Mac Pro Hardware.

Edit : Ja, das stimmt... den Appstore gibt es erst seit OS 2.0 (wenn ich mich nicht irre), vorher konnte man nur Weblinks auf dem Homescreen ablegen und viele Entwickler haben Webapps dafür entwickelt.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achja, ich hab neulich gelesen, dass Stevie Anfangs keine Fremden Apps auf dem iPhone haben wollte. Is das wahr? *g*
> Weil gerade durch die ganzen Apps is das Telefon so geil :>



Steve Jobs ist halt Steve Jobs. Ich glaub schon, dass das stimmt. App-Monopol bedeutet halt immer auch Kontrolle über den Anwender. Einseits schützt es die Anwender, weil nichts Schädliches aufs Phone gelangt. Andererseits beschränkt es den Anwender. Was fehlt, fehlt eben. Insofern ist der Appstore n guter Kompromiss aus Sicherheit, Qualität und Quantität.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Ja, das stimmt... den Appstore gibt es erst seit OS 2.0 (wenn ich mich nicht irre), vorher konnte man nur Weblinks auf dem Homescreen ablegen und viele Entwickler haben Webapps dafür entwickelt.




Wie lächerlich *g*


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Januar 2010)

Bei Zack-Zack gibts grad 1600er ram von OCZ.. vielleicht ein Schnaäppchen für 90€? Schaut einfach rein... ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Naja, wenn man die Verkaufszahlen aus dem Appstore sieht war das letztenendes sicherlich nicht nur ein guter Kompromiss sondern das beste was Apple tun konnte ^^ 
Die machen Millionen und Milliarden mit dem Store, von den Entwicklern mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man die Verkaufszahlen aus dem Appstore sieht war das letztenendes sicherlich nicht nur ein guter Kompromiss sondern das beste was Apple tun konnte ^^
> Die machen Millionen und Milliarden mit dem Store, von den Entwicklern mal ganz abgesehen.



Eine gute Idee wars allemal. Natürlich machen die Erfinder dieser AppStores und wie sie alle heißen gigantische Gewinne damit...aber sie beschneiden damit den Computermarkt um eine wichtige Sache...Innovation ;D

Ich kann da diesen Artikel ans Herz legen...wenn Buffed den Link nicht zerschießt


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2010)

Den kenne ich schon, ist durchaus was dran, das stimmt schon...
Aber ohne den Appstore hätten die Entwickler vermutlich noch mehr Probleme mit illegalen Appdownloads, als sie so schon durch Installous und ähnlichlichem haben. Und das würde letztenendes dazu führen, dass weniger dafür entwickeln weil es sich nicht lohnt.

Edit : Hab eigentlich nur ich das Problem mit dem HTML Tags die buffed seit der neuen Forensoftware spontan in Posts wirft?


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee wars allemal. Natürlich machen die Erfinder dieser AppStores und wie sie alle heißen gigantische Gewinne damit...aber sie beschneiden damit den Computermarkt um eine wichtige Sache...Innovation ;D
> 
> Ich kann da diesen Artikel ans Herz legen...wenn Buffed den Link nicht zerschießt



In diesem Kommentar steckt ne Menge Wahrheit. Das App-Prinzip ist genauso tödlich für seinen Sektor die DLCs bei PC-Spielen. Die sind auch so ne Plage geworden...


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee wars allemal. Natürlich machen die Erfinder dieser AppStores und wie sie alle heißen gigantische Gewinne damit...aber sie beschneiden damit den Computermarkt um eine wichtige Sache...Innovation ;D
> 
> Ich kann da diesen Artikel ans Herz legen...wenn Buffed den Link nicht zerschießt




http://apple.slashdot.org/story/10/01/25/1334220/The-Apple-Paradox-Closed-Culture-amp-Free-Thinking-Fans


----------



## Rethelion (26. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne von der Arbeit aus auf meinen Rechner, dessen Daten und den VM-Server zugreifen.
> Was denkt ihr ist da die beste Methode?
> VNC, Teamviewer, RDP? Evtl ein VPN aufbauen und mit dem Notebook von der Arbeit einwählen?
> Den VM-Server müsste ich ja auch auf dem Router einstellen können und dann übers Internet auf ihn zugreifen können.



Ich zitier mich mal, vll hat ja jemand eine gute Idee^^


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal, vll hat ja jemand eine gute Idee^^



Per VNC oder RDP drauf und dann von da auf den VM-Server? :>


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ne X-Fi solls schon werden, bin mir nur noch nich sicher was für eine. Vielleicht sogar ne Auzentech, ka. Mal schaun was die Dinger so kosten und wo die Unterschiede liegen.


Ich hab mich die Tage auch mal etwas in der Richtung umgeschaut - und werde mir wohl demnaechst (wenn mal ein paar Pfund uebrig sind) die Auzentech Forte zulegen. Insgesamt hat die super Wertungen bekommen - vor allem fuers Gaming aber auch fuer Film und Musik ist sie wohl ziemlich gut (auch wenn da Auzentech noch Besseres bietet - was dann aber auch noch mehr kostet). Bei den Creative-Karten schreckt mich ein wenig ab, dass die meisten relativ alt sind und irgendwann nur halbherzig Vista/Win7-Treiber nachgereicht wurden, man liest auch relativ viel von Treiberproblemen. Da sollen die Auzentech-Treiber wohl besser sein. Auf Alchemy ist freilich auch die Karte von Auzentech angewiesen...


----------



## Kyragan (26. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Info. 
Das drängt mich ja schon gerade zu in Richtung Auzentech... muss ich wohl doch n paar Groschen mehr Opfern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Januar 2010)

Onboardsound! Weeee!


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Wirklich Erfahrungen damit hab ich halt auch nicht - meine letzte "richtige" Soundkarte hatte ich vor vielen Jahren, zu Zeiten als man bei der Installation von Spielen noch richtig die Soundkarte auswaehlen musste und hoffentlich einen Soundblaster hatte um wirklich Ton zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Soundkarte... lass mich überlegen... muss schon mindestens 6-8 Jahre her sein. Seitdem nur Onboard gehabt, aber langsam reichts mir damit. :S


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Januar 2010)

Hatte ne Audigy ZS 2 drin. Mit XP lief die prima. Bei Win7 hats Probleme mitm Mikrofon gegeben. Seitdem onboardsound.

Während ich beim alten Rechner den Umstieg von onboard auf Audigy wirklich gehört hab, hab ich beim neuen Rechner keinen qualitativen Unterschied gemerkt. Onboardsound wird scheinbar immer besser.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Wird er auch. Dementsprechend hochwertiger werden aber auch Soundkarten, damit sie sich absetzen können um nicht vom Markt verdrängt zu werden. Das schlägt sich einerseits zwar auf die Preise, andererseits aber auch in Sachen Qualität wieder. Ich hatte vor kurzem das Vergnügen auf ner anständigen Anlage ne Xonar in Aktion erleben zu dürfen in Vergleich zu Onboard. Das ist schon n verdammt großer Unterschied. Der wird natürlich noch größer sobald das Soundsystem hochwertiger wird.
Irgendwo isses mir das schon Wert. :/

Edit: Mich grad nochmal umgeschaut. Anscheinend hat Auzentech auch keine eigenen Treiber, sondern nur n paar Erweiterungen. Die eigentlichen Treiber sind die üblichen Creative Treiber.


----------



## Niranda (27. Januar 2010)

asus verbaut auf seinen neuen Boards nen X-Fi chipsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr schon was von der Rollkragenpullovergang gehört?^^


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Auf welchen Boards denn, Nira? Alles was ich finden konnte sind z.B. das Maximus III Formula, wo man eine "Riser-Card" dazu bekommt - also quasi eine Extra-Soundkarte (Asus nennt das Teil SupremeFX). Das scheint einen X-Fi-Chip zu haben und Unterstuetzung fuer EAX4.0.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Neus Board kommt mir nich in die Tüte. Ich mag ne Soundkarte haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit sich EAX 5.0 bemerkbar macht oder ob 4.0 oder gar 2.0 wie bei der Xonar schon reicht.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Naja - bei den Xonar-Karten hast Du halt keine Hardware-Beschleunigung fuer "positional Audio", da wird zwar bissl kreativ rumgewurschtelt aber wirkliches EAX5.0 koennen halt nur die X-fi-Chips (koennen koennen es sicher auch anderes - aber ich vermute mal Creative hat da Patente am Start...). In einem Test den ich letztens gelesen hatte, war der Unterschied zwischen nicht-HW-beschleunigtem Onboard-Sound und einer X-fi-Karte (war glaub ich die Forte) 16% weniger CPU-Belastung. Was schon eine ganze Menge ist. Wobei da freilich die Sound-Moeglichkeiten bis zum Maximum ausgeschoepft wurden - was bei Spielen wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall sein wird...


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

16% CPU Last istn Wort... :/
Die Forte ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer, aber vor kurzem ist die Auzentech X-Fi Bravura aufgetaucht. Die koster nur ~100€. Unterstützt allerdings nur EAX 4.0, hat dafür wenn gewollt austauschbare OPAMPs für alle Kanäle statt nur für die Frontkanäle.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Ahh - hatte den Test ein wenig falsch in Erinnerung. Die Xonar hat 16% CPU-Last verursacht, die Forte 6%. Also 10% Unterschied: Bild Test


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe es mach sich bald mal ne Seite die Mühe die Bravura zu testen. Die interessiert mich. 
Die Xonar ist erstmal raus.


----------



## Niranda (27. Januar 2010)

16% oh nein... jetzt bleiben nur noch 25% reserve für mein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für iPhone und iPod Touch Nutzer:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139998-iphone-ipod-touch-ping/


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Nicht alle spielen nur Minesweeper. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: CPU-Entlastung ist ja nur ein Argument fuer eine Soundkarte. Und wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Karten, die das bieten und welchen, die das nicht bieten, dann ist die Entscheidung recht einfach...


----------



## Niranda (27. Januar 2010)

Klar, würd niemand, der bssl logisch denken kann^^

Aber nenn mir ein SPiel oder Film, welches die CPU zu 101% auslastet (GTA4 ausgeschlossen - dessen Portierung war ein Witz)

ot:
da macht man werbung für einen zusammenschluss, aber man interpretiert es um, sodass der entwickler nutzen von den 50% einbußen hat - LAWL xD


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Naja - ich spiel z.B. ein MMO (Darkfall) welches im Moment zumindest nur 1 CPU-Core (bzw. nicht fuer Multicore optimiert ist) nutzt und dieser ist dann auch zu 100% ausgelastet, meine GPU kommt (mit allem Schnickschnack hochgedreht) auf 80% Auslastung. D.h. da limitiert die CPU (dabei hab ich schon einen Ph2-955, sogar leicht uebertaktet). Ein Entlasten der CPU sollte theoretisch zu mehr FPS fuehren - was zwar beim normalen Spielen unwichtig ist (wenn ich solo irgendwo rumrenn hab ich massig FPS) aber bei Massenschlachten helfen sollte. Theoretisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. Januar 2010)

nja dann kannste die berechnungen, die für die soundkarte notwendig sind auf Core Nr. 2 legen. Somit haste diesbezüglich keine Verluste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist alles sehr theoretisch und im grunde total schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Januar 2010)

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7186/codexe.png

Hier meine CoDWaW.exe Warnung. 

Wo ihr grad schonmal den Desk seht, weiß jemand warum bei den Verknüpfungen wie 3DMark, QuickTime, CoD und Steam die Symbole nicht dargestellt werden?

Jetzt nacht 5 Min Laufzeit sind sie zwar dar aber immerhin..


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2010)

Also meiner - bescheiden - Meinung nach ist das Berechnen des Sounds mit der CPU völlig egal. Jeder halbwegs aktuelle QuadCore und DualCore wird deshalb nicht in die Knie gehen. Kein Spiel schafft es wirklich einen DualCore schon mit 100% auszulasten, dann wird das bei den Quad's noch einige Zeit dauern bis es soweit ist, und dann haben dieso so eine Leistung, das die zusätliche Übernahme der Soundberechnungen überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

> Guten Tag,
> 
> unser Logistikzentrum hat den unten stehenden Artikel verschickt!
> 
> ...



*freu* Hoffentlich kommt das schon morgen, auch wenn ich das bei Hermes eher bezweifle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> *freu* Hoffentlich kommt das schon morgen, auch wenn ich das bei Hermes eher bezweifle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich wart auf UPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieso kaufst du dir nicht Battlefield Bad Company 2, hättest ein Beta Key bekommen und hättest mörgn Anfangne können ^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfach warum er sich das nicht kauft. Mass Effect2 > Battlefield Bad Company2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir wohl nächsten Monat auch Mass Effect 2 kaufen. Hab den ersten Teil jetzt auch zum Laufen bekommen, und wenn ich damit fertig bin wird sich der neue gekauft :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

über über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir.... und meinen Virus würde ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn ich sehe das du eine exe mit dem namen Keygen auf deinem Pc hast. Was du machst ist mir egal... aber bei so solchen Aktivitäten Free Antivirus drauf haben ist fast selbst mord für dein Windows.


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

Fast, Mass Effect 2 > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiss aber noch nicht ob ich wirklich einen meiner alten Sheppards importieren soll, irgendwie bin ich mit keinem ganz zufrieden... der erste wäre eigentlich gut, aber da hab ich Kaidan überleben lassen und Williams ist tot... nur bei denen anderen beiden war Sheppard verhaltensmäßig nicht so wie ich es eigentlich machen würde.... muss ich mir noch überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

Muhhhhahaha ich kann es schon heute Abend spielen.... Hab Kollegen so lange genervt bis er mir gesagt hat ich soll bei laden Schluss kommen, er würde eine Ausnahme machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ganz einfach warum er sich das nicht kauft. Mass Effect2 > Battlefield Bad Company2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau, Einzelspieler ist besser als Multiplayer :>


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Genau, Einzelspieler ist besser als Multiplayer :>



Oft schon.
Und wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Bioware-Offline-RPG und DICE-Onlineshooter hab nehm ich das von Bioware <3

Edit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM

Fckin hilarious! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

Lmao, wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

überlege mir gerade Mass effect 1 auch für Pc zu kaufen ist ja nicht mehr teuer.... Die Xbox Version fand ich gut, aber ja die dauerten Object Popups haben schon genervt.


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

In der PC Version sind mir keine Popups aufgefallen... aber ob du die brauchst wenn du die Xbox Version schon hast ist die andere Frage ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

Frag ich mich auch... wäre aber Cool Speicher Stand von Mass effect 1 zu haben....^^ da ich 2 Heute Abend für Pc kaufe.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand wie die Ausstattung der Retailversion der Creative X-Fi Titanium ausfällt? Oder andersgefragt: Lohnen die ~12 Euro mehr?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,703873/Mini-Quiz-Welches-neue-PCGH-Produkt-ist-im-Bildausschnitt-zu-sehen-Update/E-Commerce/News/

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Ist in jedem Fall n Netzteil. Da es schon PCGH-SilentWings gibt tippe ich mal aufn beQuiet! Netzteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Januar 2010)

Soweit war ich auch schon, bloss man muss das genau Modell wissen :>

Naja, ich werd sowieso nichts gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Gnarf... in mir zuckts schon wieder. Eigentlich wollt ich ja geduldig auf nächsten Monat warten, aber grad bin ich kurz davor mir die X-Fi Titanium in der bulk Version zu bestellen. ... :x


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2010)

hast überhaupt entsprechende Lautsprecher-Ausstattung, um einen Unterschied festzustellen?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Neben dem Kave würde ich halt optisch bzw. über Coax mein Heimkinosystem anschließen. Sind zwar keine riesigen 3-Wege-Boxen für unendliche Preise, aber durchaus ner anständigen Soundkarte würdig.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Januar 2010)

naja, vor allem am Kave wird man sicher einen Unterschied feststellen. Mein Sennheiser PC151 habe ich schon an ner X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty gehört und es gab einen deutlichen Unterschied zu meinem Onboard-Mist, vor allem die Bässe waren deutlich stärker, aber das gesammte Klangbild war um einiges klarer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

Muhhhahahaha bin zu hause mit.... MASS EFFECT 2 und ihr müsst noch bis Morgen Warten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mass effect 2 Ohne Speicher Stand durch spielen wäre aber sicher noch Lustige Fremden zu benutzen... bei 2 mal durch spielen. Kann mir sicher einer gute hochladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, vor allem am Kave wird man sicher einen Unterschied feststellen.



Das dachte ich mir auch und Filmvergnügen am 5.1 System steht dann auch nix mehr im Wege. Ich grübel echt noch... 
Am Ende wirds wieder son quasi-spontan-Kauf, ich kenn mich doch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Muhhhahahaha bin zu hause mit.... MASS EFFECT 2 und ihr müsst noch bis Morgen Warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=506060


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch und Filmvergnügen am 5.1 System steht dann auch nix mehr im Wege. Ich grübel echt noch...
> Am Ende wirds wieder son quasi-spontan-Kauf, ich kenn mich doch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird wohl bei mir aehnlich werden. Und ich hab auch das Kave dran - und zock eigentlich ohnehin alles mit Headset weil es mich stoert, wenn ich die Freundin die ganze Zeit nebenan im TS schwatzen hoere.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

There it is...
Das iPad. 9,6", "1GHz Apple A4 CPU", 16, 32 oder 64GB Speicher, WLAN-n-Support, 10h Akkulaufzeit in Betrieb. Standy bis zu einem Monat(!), iPhone OS, WiFi und 3G, full Multitouch.
ab 499$ mit Vertrag in den USA.
Hallelujah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aus wie n überfuttertes iPhone. :/

http://www.engadget....west&refresh=30


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2010)

_Sieht schick aus :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt nich grad hübsch. Ist das erste Apple Produkt, dass ich optisch nicht ansprechend finde.
Sieht halt aus wie ein 5mal so großes iPhone. :/


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2010)

_Mag sein..das Iphone ist aber auch schick ;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich mit den Proportionen nich anfreunden. Die generelle Aufmache ist echt schick, aber irgendwie kommt mir das Ding komisch vor. Kanns schlecht beschreiben... irgendwie passt das nich für mein Auge. :/


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2010)

_Verstehe schon :>_
_
_


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich irgendwie, warum immer viele hier sagen das iPhone ist zu teuer, ich seh hier auf einmal nur Leute, die ein Handy auspacken das es ein iPhone ist ...


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Und auf wen bezieht sich das?
Ich besitze noch ein Sony Ericsson W760i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Ich mein man kriegt schon ein iPhone 3G für 300 Euro, ich finde das überhaupt nicht teuer, was man da geboten bekommt, früher waren das Verträge und Preise von 700-1200 Euro.. wer jetzt noch meckert, kann ich es einfach nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Am iPhone hängt immer noch mehr als nur der Kaufpreis. Stichwort Appstore. Davon abgesehen muss man, damit man es für diesen Preis bekommt ein unlocked iPhone aus den USA bestellen. In Deutschland gibts das Ding nämlich nur mit nem ziemlich teuren T-Mobile-Vertrag.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Ebay bekommst du es unter 400 Euro Neu auch. Ohne Vertrag halt.

Und das iPad habs mir eben durchgelesen ist auch nicht teuer, was das Teil alles kann, vielleicht fängt man doch dann an Bücher zulesen ;p

Der Prozessor von Apple ist niedlich^^


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Naja 1Ghz reicht völlig. Der Name A4 deutet auch auf ne Cortex CPU hin. Ist halt ne Handy-CPU.

Was das iPad angeht: Nicht teuer ist relativ. 3G kostet direkt mal 130$ extra. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich von Apple etwas mehr erwartet. Es fehlt einfach das außergewöhnliche, neue dass iPod, iMac oder iPhone hatten und haben. Außer der Tatsache, dass es ein Pad ist ist an dem Ding nichts was unglaublich ungewöhnlich wäre.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Es besteht aus Aluminium und hat den Apfel auf der Rückseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

True. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2010)

_xD_


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kann aber jetzt eh nicht sagen, das ich es mir 100% kaufen werde, zumal muss ich genaue Information haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumal kauf ich mir auch nur Dinge, wo ich sagen kann, das brauche ich, dafür kann ich es nutzen. Ich kauf mir nichts um zusagen, jo ich hab ein iPad...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Januar 2010)

Mass Effect 2 ist einfach nur Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

hat einer von euch Offic 2010 beta drauf? und kann sagen ob das Stabile läuft? würde sonst gerne drauf hauen.


----------



## Ogil (27. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen das Apple-Teil schaut nicht schlecht aus. Bin mal auf die genauen Tests gespannt (wegen Leistungsfaehigkeit) und auch auf die EU-Preise. $500 klingt ja nicht schlecht - das waeren nur knapp ueber £300. Wenn das insgesamt passt, waer das iPad auf jeden Fall eine nette Netbook-Alternative...


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

Wow, das iPad (ich hab mir doch gedacht dass es nicht Slate heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sieht wirklich interessant aus. Auch wenn es mir, nach dem was ich in 5 Minuten gesehen hab, ein bisschen zu sehr wie ein vergrößertes iPhone aussieht... aber ich werd mir erstmal die Keynote anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Januar 2010)

Hier ein Video dazu: http://www.apple.com/ipad/#video

Interessant ist es auf jeden fall z.B. Filme beim Fliegen zuschauen oder ein Buch lesen, oder was weiß ich. Frag mich nur ob es interne Lautsprecher hat oder man Kopfhörer anschließen muss, aber so auf der Couch oder beim fliegen, Auto - Busfahren sieht das richtig bequem aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Spielen... mag sein, aber für so was interessiere ich mich am wenigstens.


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

Ein interessantes Gerät ist es auf jeden Fall, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Euro-Preise.
Gibts die Keynote denn schon irgendwo zum anschauen/runterladen?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2010)

Die Europreise werden nicht unter 500€ liegen, so viel sei mal gewiss.
US-Preise sind immer ohne Mehrwertsteuer. Dazu kommt dass von US->EU zumindest in Deutschland meist 1:1 umgerechnet wird. Ich tippe mal auf 499€ für das günstigste Pad ohne 3G mit 16GB. Bisschen viel für das bisschen um ehrlich zu sein. :S


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

Naja, wir werdens ja bald sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde die Keynote bisher nicht zum anschauen, da werd ich wohl erstmal warten müssen...

Achja, Sam - Die Office 2010 Beta läuft bei mir einwandfrei stabil, Outlook ist täglich im Einsatz und bisher noch nie abgestürzt.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Januar 2010)

Wurde auch etwas wichtiges gesagt? Betreffend neuer Iphonefirmware?


----------



## EspCap (27. Januar 2010)

So wie ich das bisher mitbekommen hab wohl nicht... aber ich hoffe mal Apple stellt die Keynote bald online, dann sehen wir es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich frag mich irgendwie, warum immer viele hier sagen das iPhone ist zu teuer, ich seh hier auf einmal nur Leute, die ein Handy auspacken das es ein iPhone ist ...




Ganz ehrlich...

nun schauen wir mal auf Preise: 

Z.B. Apple iPhone 3Gs 16GB schwarz
= 650 - 700 €

Oder für 16GB mehr: 


Apple iPhone 3Gs 32GB schwarz 
= 720 - 800 €

Und wir reden hier von normalen Händlerpreisen. Onlineversandhändler wie Amazon, oder sonstige die in Preissuchmaschinen ermittelt werden. Rein das dumme Gerät ohne Vertrag.

Nun schauen wir uns die Konkurenz an:

Nokia N97
= 450 - 500 €

Nokia N96
= 360 - 370€

Nokia 5800 Xpress Music
= 229€

Samsung i8510 Innov8
= 280€

Blackberry Storm 9500
= 318€

Und noch viele weitere... auf die utopischen IPhone Preise kommt die Konkurenz nahezu nie...


----------



## Niranda (28. Januar 2010)

nein bitte kein Battle zwischen iPhone und Welt -.-

das iPad... naja ganz ehrlich^^
großer iPod Touch! xD

Es kann kein Flash abspielen *freu*
es kann die gleichen Apps benutzen => Apps, die nicht für ein 9" Bildschirm ausgelegt sind
wieder kein Multitasking => HF GL beim switchen von ANwendungen
wozu zur Hölle brauche ich einen Kompass?! xD

Ich persönlich nenne es iPad 2G.
Das iPad 3G hat dann noch eine Kamera und 3G @2,4Mbit/s, GPS
Das iPad 3Gs hat dann eine Videofunktion, einen Kompass (ok, der ist schon drin) usw.
es wird wieder aus Sch**** Bonbon gemacht <3

Hat es eig nun eine Glasoberfläche und Alu-/Metallgehäuse?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> nein bitte kein Battle zwischen iPhone und Welt -.-


Du hast kein Plan, ich werde mit meiner Armee aus Iphone's die welt erobern.... Muhhhhahahahahahaha


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2010)

Der Kompass ist wichtig, weil ja kein GPS-Empfaenger eingebaut ist (zumindest soweit ich lesen konnte). Ich fuerchte allerdings, dass der Kompass nicht auf Norden ausgerichtet ist, sondern einen direkt zum naechsten Apple-Shop fuehrt...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Diese Stadt ist doch behindert...wegen ein bischen Eis haben sie wieder die Schule ausfallen lassen
Habs mal ausgerechnet: 55,93% der Stunden, die ich diesen Monat hätte haben können, sind ausgefallen. Gerade mal 15% der ausgefallenen Stunden waren mit Aufgabenstellungen.
Wie soll ich bitte Abi machen?


----------



## Yaggoth (28. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Diese Stadt ist doch behindert...wegen ein bischen Eis haben sie wieder die Schule ausfallen lassen
> Habs mal ausgerechnet: 55,93% der Stunden, die ich diesen Monat hätte haben können, sind ausgefallen. Gerade mal 15% der ausgefallenen Stunden waren mit Aufgabenstellungen.
> Wie soll ich bitte Abi machen?




Naja Prozentrechnung scheint doch schon mal zu klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Januar 2010)

Hm bei uns gab es nie Schulfrei; nicht einmal wo alle anderen Schulen im Landkreis frei hatten...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten auch nie Frei... es hätte Meterhoch der Schnee liegen können oder mind. 45°C im Schatten und wir hätten kommen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber am Geburtstag von Else Lasker-Schüler... DA haben wir dann immer frei bzw. da gabs dann immer eine "Feier" mit Miniaustellung zu der ich niiiiemals gegangen bin...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Tja, das ist eben der Norden *g*
Bei uns muss nur 5cm Neuschnee fallen und die Schule fällt in Stadt und Landkreis aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst: Die Stadt hat seitdem Daisy vorbeigeschneit ist kein Streusalz mehr und konnte deswegen die vereisten Straßen nicht richtig räumen. 
Und die niedersächsische Hymne sagt ja schon
"Sturmfest und erdverwachsen, wir sind die Niedersachsen"

Da steht nix von Schnee, mit dem kommen wir nicht klar. Dafür fahren wir bei Windgeschwindigkeiten von 120km/h immer noch mitm Fahrrad übern Deich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Januar 2010)

Bei uns im Norden fällt keine Schule aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gestern abend stand ich bis 21uhr aufm hauptbahnhof... mit der hoffnung, das die züge wieder fahren - dem war nicht so... bin nachher nachhause gelaufen, durch schöne schneewehen, die 1m oder so hoch waren -.-
Aber jetzt ist eig alles wieder normal. ^^

Der Mensch fliegt auf den Mond.
Der Mensch plant reisen zum Mars.
Der Mensch kann das Wetter beeinflussen.
Der Mensch kackt ab, wenn ein bisschen Schnee auf den Straßen liegt - lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
hat jmd eine idee, wie ich mein iPhone mit Handschuhen steuern kann?^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Gerät ist es auf jeden Fall, ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/consumer-electronics/gadgets/14234-was-das-ipad-kann-und-was-es-nicht-kann.html

Wie ich bereits sagte: USD->€ = 1:1 :S


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Hmm...bin am grübeln wie viel man für ne gebrauchte Graka investieren sollte. Die Preise sind nämlich, gerade im Luxx, ziemlich krank/beknackt.

Ich mein wie kann man 100€ für ne 1 Jahr alte HD4870 zahlen, wenn sie neu kaum 10 Euro mehr kostet?
Geht über meinen Verstand -.-
Ganz zu schweigen von den GTX260, die immer noch für 120 Euro weggehen
Ne 8800GTS 512 auf die ich geboten hatte ist auch schon wieder über 60€...zum kotzen nervig...


----------



## Kyragan (28. Januar 2010)

Naja im Luxx kommt bei vielen dazu, dass sie teilweise selektierte Karten haben die gutes OC möglich machen bzw. sich eben gut übertakten ließen. Dann steigt so ne Karte halt im Wert.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Ich finds trotzdem teilweise ziemlich happig *g*

Versuch z.Z. aber auf jeden Fall auch RAM zu ersteigern, bevor DDR2 in ungeahnte Preishöhen vorstößt :/


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werbekampagne ist auch schon angelaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die dt. Euro-Preise sind eine Frechheit, UK-Preise hab ich noch keine gefunden. Ich denke das groesste Problem des iPads ist das fehlende Multitasking. Keine Musik hoeren beim Suerfen/Lesen? Keinen Messenger im Hintergrund laufen haben? Gna!


----------



## Klos1 (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich hab meine Meinung über Hermes geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> 28. Januar 201010:03Langenau DELieferung wird zugestellt28. Januar 201007:54Herbrechtingen DELieferung wird zugestellt27. Januar 201016:01Friedewald DELieferung ist beim Depot eingegangen.27. Januar 201013:25Versandzentrum DELieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs.



*freu* 

Dass buffed wiedermal die ganze Formatierung killt freut mich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Januar 2010)

@Ogil: Wenns wie das Iphone ist, dann kannst du Musik im Hintergrund weiterlaufen lassen und sogar stoppen/starten.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2010)

In Ebay findest du das iPhone schon für unter 400 Euro Neu

Jeden den ich sehe, ob im Dorf, in der Stadt, Großstadt, Restaurants, laufen fast alle mit einem iPhone rum. Anscheined ist das Teil nicht mehr so teuer wie früher oder sehe ich es bald komme: Deutschland in Schulden durch Apple iPhone..


Übrigens mein Time Capsule ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal ein Backup machen vom MacBook Pro


----------



## Rethelion (28. Januar 2010)

Naja nur weils Leute kaufen heisst das nicht das es nicht teuer ist.
Mir passierts oft, wenn ich Leute frage warum sie eines gekauft haben, dass sie mir dann sagen es bei Freunden gesehen zu haben und da hats ihnen gefallen. Und diese Leute haben dann keine einzige App aufm Iphone und benutzen es auch nur zum telefonieren und simsen.

Mode ist das Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2010)

Ja und wen störts, ist nunmal das meist gekaufte Handy und ist demnach nicht scheiße...


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

scheisse sicherlich nicht, aber auch nix besonderes. apple hat es eben geschafft sich und ihre produkte gut zu vermarkten. gibt halt leute die zahlen liebend gern viel geld, nur weil ihnen der status der damit verbunden ist wichtiger ist, als die technik die sie dafür bekommen. aber wem sag ich das? ;-)


----------



## Kyragan (28. Januar 2010)

Für den UVP den man fürs iPhone legen muss bekommt man von anderen Herstellern weit bessere Smartphones. Samsung oder HTC haben technisch besseres zu bieten.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2010)

Wenns dem so sei, würden es ja nicht so viele kaufen ...


----------



## Rethelion (28. Januar 2010)

Meistverkauft != gut; jedenfalls nicht immer


----------



## Xerivor (28. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich Leute sehe mit iPhone/iPod 64/32gb und haben kein einziges App drauf und benutzten die Teile nur zum Musik hören bzw Telefonieren! Dann ist das für mich NUR Modeerscheinung weil dann braucht man wirklich kein sau überteuertes Handy..


----------



## Caramon (28. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenns dem so sei, würden es ja nicht so viele kaufen ...



Das meistverkaufte muss nicht immer das qualitativ auch beste sein.....

Oder willst du mir zum Beispiel sagen, das es qualitativ kein besseres Auto als 'n VW Golf gibt?

Äpfel-mit-Birnen-Vergleich ich weiss. Aber das zieht sich durch sämtliche Produkte. Ganz, ganz viel Marketing-Sache.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2010)

Auf der Suche nacht Mass Effect 1 für Pc bin ich für umgerechnet 15€ auf BioShock und Oblivion im Dobel pack gestossen hab dann das gekauft... xD

und wegen Dem Iphone... freund seine mutter hat eins sie benutz das Internet nie sie benuzt keine Apps... wie so hat sie es dann eins hab ich gefragt!! "weil es eben cool ist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Wow, Mass Effect 2 braucht über 14 GB... nicht schlecht.
Die Steelbox finde ich jetzt aber nicht so überragend, ich hätte das N7-Design der Pappverpackung besser gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2010)

Das weiss ich schon seit gestern... das Teil ist auf 2 DVD's ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2010)

Mass Effect2 ist ein blödes Spiel!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2010)

Nur weil du es nicht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2010)

Wie du genau wusstest, was ich schreiben wollte... ^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Juhu, ich liebe DLC... Zaeed runterzuladen dürfte bei mir ~5 Stunden dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, mal schauen was auf der dritten DVD ist... wenn das heute noch mal fertig installiert hat ^^

Edit : Übrigens kann man die Keynote von gestern seit heute nacht über den Stream anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://events.apple....vent/index.html


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2010)

40 Minuten noch bis zur CnC Tiberian Twilight Beta, hoffentlich bekomme ich einen Key.

Wie groß ist denn das DLC? 5 Stunden sind schon ziemlich viel :>


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Januar 2010)

DLC? *mit banhammer wedel*


Edit:
Ich hoff ihr redet von Downloadable Content. Und nicht von DownLoad-Containern die es auf diversen Rapidshare-Seiten gibt *g*


----------



## Nebola (28. Januar 2010)

Man, ich will meinen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> DLC? *mit banhammer wedel*
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Ich hoff ihr redet von Downloadable Content. Und nicht von DownLoad-Containern die es auf diversen Rapidshare-Seiten gibt *g*



Wow...cool...ich wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt *.*
Krass, gleich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2010)

Das sind die DLC's von Mass Effect2 mit gemeint gewesen, also nicht illegales... keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich meinte eigentlich den ME 2 Downloadcontent, sorry für das Missverständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs erstmal abgebrochen, ich meine es waren 500 MB...

Auf jeden Fall ist ME 2 bisher einfach hammer. Unglaublich tolle Atmosphäre wieder, wunderschöne Grafik, flüssiges Gameplay... einzig die Steuerung nervt mich, die ganzen Tasten sind vertauscht... wird man sicherlich ändern können, aber ich frag mich irgendwie schon warum die nicht einfach die Tastenbelegung aus dem ersten Teil beibehalten haben.

Edit : Und wieder HTML Tags im Post...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2010)

Hrrr... kann bei der Command & Conquer Beta nicht mitmachen, weil der EA-Server abgeschmiert ist... schon seit einer Stunde ist der down.


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hrrr... kann bei der Command & Conquer Beta nicht mitmachen, weil der EA-Server abgeschmiert ist... schon seit einer Stunde ist der down.



Bin grad dabei den Client für die Beta von Battlefied Bad Company 2 zu laden, aber 1,42 GB und 13 Stunden geschätzte Wartezeit dauert das ewig... vielleicht mache ich bei Command Conquer auch mit .. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Mass Effect 2 Süchtig!!!!  und ich hab mir heute nun Doch noch Mass effect 1 für Pc bestellt! ob wohl ich es schon für Xbox habe.... ^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, das ist wirklich ein hammer Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe nur dass ich evtl. doch noch mehr von der alten Crew auf mein Schiff bekomme (und warum zur Hölle steht ein Bild auf Alenko auf meinem Schreibtisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Oder wenigstens ein paar sympathischere, Miranda und Jacob reden immer kaum nach den Missionen...


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2010)

mhm, Mass Effect ist nicht unbedingt ein Spiel für mich. So wie es auf den ersten Blick aussieht einfach zu viele Shooter-Elemente. So ein Spiel will ich mit meinem Xbox360-Controller spielen, und Shooter gehen damit garnicht. Außerdem gefällt mir das Weltall-Setting nicht, da lob ich mir Fallout 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Januar 2010)

Die Gefechte spielen sich wirklich sehr flüssig. Die im Vorgänger fand ich schon gut, aber ME2 spielt sich wirklich richtig gut. Ich mag das Setting total. Bin eigentlich kein uber-SciFi-Nerd, aber in beiden Teilen schafft es Bioware ne in sich geschlossene und stimmige Welt zu erzeugen. Ich bin wirklich begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, es ist durchaus auch ein Shooter... wobei ich zumindest bisher mehr geredet als gekämpft habe, aber das macht bei Mass Effect immer sehr viel Spaß weil die Story einfach interessant ist und man wirklich viele Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Januar 2010)

Ich werd bei Mass Effect einfach nicht fertig. Bei der Mission, bei der man zu Gipfel 15 muss. Ich bin jetzt zwei mal den kompletten Weg bis dahin gefahren, und dann irgendwann gestorben und durfte alles wieder von vorne machen weil ich nicht gespeichert hatte :/


----------



## Kyragan (28. Januar 2010)

ME2 ist deutlich actionlastiger und viel weniger Rollenspiel. Ist eigentlich kein RPG mehr, eher n Actiongame. Soll mich aber nicht stören. Es fühlt sich einfach gut an. Ich hatte zwar befürchtet, dass sich das Spiel in die Casualecke entwickelt nachdem klar war, wieviel gestrichen wird aber davon ist irgendwie nichts zu spüren. Steuert sich intuitiv, sieht gut aus, hat ne Story die man auch Story nennen kann und hat vor allem ne wirklich toll gestaltete Welt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich ein hammer Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich könnte was  Spoilern... ^^ ach ich mach es wer das unter dem schwarzen blaken list ist selber schuld. 



Spoiler



hab schon guten alten freund wieder in meiner Crew der war schon in mass effect 1 mein Begleiter nummer 1 es ist GARRUS


----------



## Niranda (28. Januar 2010)

sam und ich flirten grad miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (28. Januar 2010)

nur Knete und bunte Murmeln im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (29. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> sam und ich flirten grad miteinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mwuar... jetzt hab ich die Kugeln ca. 5min beobachtet, aber immer wenn ich runterscrollen muss verliere ich sie aus den Augen. Scheibenkleister. -.-
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
Ach ja, um noch was technisches loszuwerden: Kauft euch keine XFX 5770 XT (übertaktet), wenn ihr auf eine geräuscharme Kulisse wert legt. Die ist unter Last laut. Richtig laut. So laut, dass ich mir einen neuen Lüfter draufgebaut hab.
Jetzt geh ich wirklich ins Bett...


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Dann dürfte man gar keine 5xxx kaufen weil die alle so verdammt laut sind; jedenfalls in der Standardausführung


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Erfolgreich die Nacht durchgemacht
Der letzte, der bei der Zeugnisparty gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

So nach dem ich die GANZE NACHT JA DIE GANZE NACHT!!!! Mass Effect 2 durch gespielt habe, und morgen um 06:00 fertige war, nun auf der arbeite bin, kann ich SAGEN MASS EFFECT 2 IST ENDGEIL!!! morgen sollte mass effect 1 kommen was ich bestellt habe und dann wird das durch gespielt und dann gleich noch mal 2 !!!


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Hm toll ein Spiel auf das man lange wartet an einem Tag durchspielen...da hat man ja viel davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dafür zahlt man dann 60€; früher haben neue Spiele 30-40€ gekostet und man konnte da wenig dran spielen.
Morrowind hab ich über ein halbes Jahr gespielt, ohne es durchzuspielen weil ich alles erkunden wollte^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Naja so schnell hat man das Game nur durch, wenn man nur die nötigsten Storyquests macht. Da geht ne Menge von dem Spiel verloren.


----------



## Ghrodan (29. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Morrowind hab ich über ein halbes Jahr gespielt, ohne es durchzuspielen weil ich alles erkunden wollte^^



Naja, aber den Vergleich mit Morrowind kann man hier nicht wirklich ziehen. 
Mass Effect zielt halt nicht auf dieses Erkunden der offenen Welt ab, sondern erzählt auf herausragende Art und Weise eine Geschichte, da ist es schon in Ordnung, dass es kürzer ist.
Das die steigenden Preise ein Unding sind, da geb ich dir natürlich Recht.
Und an einem Tag würde ich auch ein Spiel wie Mass Effect nicht durchspielen.
Ich spiel grad den ersten Teil von Mass Effect und mache auch hier jede Nebenquest...damit hab ich dann auch längere Zeit zu tun.


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

MW2 hatte ich in 4 stunden oder so durch. 5h auf schwer ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja so schnell hat man das Game nur durch, wenn man nur die nötigsten Storyquests macht. Da geht ne Menge von dem Spiel verloren.



hm nein? ich hab neben Quest gemacht, nach jedes mal nach einer Mission, auch mit allen Leuten auf dem schief geredet insgesamt hab ich 19 stunden und 45 Minuten gebraucht, hab auch viel denkt... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> MW2 hatte ich in 4 stunden oder so durch. 5h auf schwer ^^



MW2 halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

So... endlich Ferien. Jetzt wird erstmal gezockt 

MW2 hab ich die Kampagne nur mal angefangen, ich find die langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Die Kampagne is schon gut inszeniert. Kann man nix gegen sagen. Is zwar kurz, aber das Missionsdesign ist erste Sahne. Die Story am besten nicht beachten, die steckt eh voller Logikfehler und Klischees. Die Einsätze selbst sind aber toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

ja wie sie den eisberg da hochklettern und langschleichen mit herzschlagsensor.. sunn schwachsinn. ich renn da solo lang und warte auf den typen garnicht, der brauch mir zu lange^^

btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Darum gehts gar net Nira, es geht eher um den Bezug zur Flughafenmission.
Die ganze Welt in MW2 kennt Makarow als Topterrroristen. Und nur weil er auf nem russischen Flughafen Leute umbringt, dabei aber kein russisch sondern nur englisch spricht halten alle die Amis für Schuld? Dicker Schwachsinn. Davon abgesehn wäre ein Undercoveragent eh nie so dumm irgendwelche Dinge bei sich zu tragen, die ihn als Amerikaner entlarven würden. Egal ob tot oder nicht.
Die ganze Mission und ihre Folgen sind aus rein logischer Sicht vollkommener Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

Russischer Geheim dienst hat herausgefunden das es ein Amerikanischer Soldat war.....?  und so weiter man kann sich selber was zusammen reimen.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Ändert aber nix daran, dass man Makarow sieht der vollkommen ungetarnt/vermummt dort rumläuft und lustig Russen erschießt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist wie wenn Bin Laden am Berliner Flughafen auftaucht, dabei polnisch spricht und wir als Dank in Warschau einfallen.


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

Mafia II *haben will*

wann kommts eig?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

Spiele gerade Bioshock.... ^^ das spiel werde ich auf jeden fall nicht abends spielen... xD


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

Wisst ihr vor was ich stehe??? VOR WAS ICH STEHE

ich steh in Battlefield Bad Company 2 vor der BETA CD KEY EINGABE UND WANN BEKOMME ICH DIEEEEEE

morgn erst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So... endlich Ferien. Jetzt wird erstmal gezockt


Warum haben wir in BaWü eigentlich immer als letzte Ferien... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

wie so hab ich nur 4 Wochen im Jahr Ferien?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Warum haben wir in BaWü eigentlich immer als letzte Ferien...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wann habt ihr denn Ferien? Heute gab es Zeugnisse, also habe ich Zeugnisferien bis einschließlich Dienstag. Mittwoch gehts dann wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2010)

Erst ab dem 15., wenn ich mich nicht irre... kann auch sein dass es schon eine Woche früher ist, aber ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

man man...ich muss wohl doch mehr am LianLi machen als ich eigentlich vor hatte. Egal wie rum ich das NT einbaue, es bekommt zu wenig Luft. Mit Lüfter nach unten (wie vorgesehen) ist zw. Boden und NT ein Spalt von ca. 1cm, das ist zu wenig. Wenn ich den Lüfter nach oben drehe hat der Lüfter direkten Kontakt zum HDD-Käfig. Das ist zwar gelocht, aber nur minimal. Auch so bekommt es zu wenig Luft ab.

Was ich also machen werde: beim HDD-Käfig von der Bodenplatte die Nieten aufbohren, dann gibts genug Luft fürs NT. Außerdem kommen die Tage die Löcher in den Deckel, die beiden 140er Noiseblocker sind schon da. Und vielleicht verbau ich sogar noch einen Vandalismustaster.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Achso, ich dachte wenigstens die Halbjahreszeugnisse gibt es überall am selben Tag. Ist ja auch eigentlich egal wann man Ferien hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> man man...ich muss wohl doch mehr am LianLi machen als ich eigentlich vor hatte. Egal wie rum ich das NT einbaue, es bekommt zu wenig Luft. Mit Lüfter nach unten (wie vorgesehen) ist zw. Boden und NT ein Spalt von ca. 1cm, das ist zu wenig. Wenn ich den Lüfter nach oben drehe hat der Lüfter direkten Kontakt zum HDD-Käfig. Das ist zwar gelocht, aber nur minimal. Auch so bekommt es zu wenig Luft ab.
> 
> Was ich also machen werde: beim HDD-Käfig von der Bodenplatte die Nieten aufbohren, dann gibts genug Luft fürs NT. Außerdem kommen die Tage die Löcher in den Deckel, die beiden 140er Noiseblocker sind schon da. Und vielleicht verbau ich sogar noch einen Vandalismustaster.



Würdens nicht schicke, höhere Füße auch tun? Die Standardfüße vom A05 sind doch eh ziemlich billig oder nicht? Vllt. gibts da n paar schicke die nen Zentimeter oder mehr höher sind als die normalen. Dann kannst du das Netzteil beruhigt von unten ansaugen lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

stimmt, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Dann müsste ich aber noch Füße kaufen, und außerdem muss dann die komplette Hardware raus um an das NT zu kommen.

Andererseits würde es dann auch komplett Frischluft bekommen...wobei ich ja demnächst eh 2x140mm und 1x120mm als Intake-Fan habe.

Ich muss mal schauen was Füße kosten und mir das dann nochmal überlegen...die Idee gefällt mir prinzipiell schon.


edit: Momentan 7mm vom Tisch zum Gehäuseboden. Müsste eigentlich ausreichen...mal schauen ob ich heute noch zum dremeln komme.

Danke für den Hinweiß Kyragan!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Kyragan, Bildchen für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de...img7774a139.jpg


Dreht nun unter Last deutlich weniger auf und bleibt merklich kühler! Danke nochmal für den Hinweiß, ich hatte da irgendwie ein Brett vorm Kopf.

Die Kante sieht (Blitz sei dank) deutlich unsauberer aus als sie es tatsächlich ist...


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Ich könnt meinen Kopf wiederholt gegen diverse Tischplatten schlagen gerade
Irgendein Typ hat im Luxx 8(!!) GB DDR2-1066 für 45€!!! Sofortkauf vertickt...und ich war zu lahm...versuch jetzt den Käufer zu überreden mir eins der Kits zu überlassen -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

Asoriel ich dacht du willst nicht viel am Gehäuse rum basteln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

ich sehs...die wäre er auch für mehr als das Doppelte los geworden...


Schade drum!


edit: Sam, das dachte ich auch mal...


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Asoriel, wenn du jetzt nochn Staubfilter hättest den du dort einsetzen kannst wärs perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

ja, stimmt.

Klappt aber super so! Außerdem ist das NT recht staubresistent, und falls es sich doch mal vollgesetzt hat kann man es sehr einfach mit nem Staubsauger frei bekommen.


----------



## Niranda (29. Januar 2010)

ich bau meine NTs immer auseinander zum saubermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14257&Itemid=101

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, was solche Karten für einen Sinn haben. Obwohl QuadCrossfireX damit mal lustig wäre :>


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Hat den selben Sinn wie die Mars: Prestigeobjekt.

Jemand ausm Luxx hatte ja eine (oder sogar 2?) Mars, die sind regelmäßig überhitzt.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Bei der Mars musste man ja dauerhaft Angst haben, das die einem abraucht, und genau aus diesem Grund verstehe ich den Sinn solcher Karten nicht. Wenn diese noch halbwegs Kühl bleiben würde, wäre das ja was anderes. Mir auch egal, ich spar erstmal auf was langsames, die 5870 oder die 5890 falls so eine kommen sollte.

Kann man die I/O-Kabel vom Frontpanel auch sleeven? Diese weiss/roten Dinger sehen durch das Window einfach pott hässlich aus.
Und dann wäre halt noch die Frage, hat jemand ~30-50cm Sleeve über? :>


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Was langsames und 5870 in einem Satz zu erwähnen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wofür das Kabel sleeven, verleg es doch an den Rändern. Eventuell verlängern damit sichs sauber legen lässt. Fertig der Lack.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Sleeve und Schrumpfschlauch über und ja man kann es auch sleeven.

Hätte ca. 30cm weiß, 30+50cm schwarz und ca. 250cm orange über, dazu noch ~35cm Shrink.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

An den Rändern verlegen? Hätte ich eine Kamera würde ich ein Foto machen. Hab das Kabel hinterm Mainboard-Tray. Da guckt es dann halt unten hervor und geht ins Board rein. Genau das gefällt mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine 5870 ist gegenüber einer 5970 oder diesem Teil von Asus langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Was würdest du für den schwarzen haben wollen?


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Man kann auch pinglig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

stimmt.

Was ich dafür haben will? Deine Adresse.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

So bin ich halt. Entweder muss es wirklich im ganzen gut aussehen, oder ich lass es gleich ganz sein mit dem aufpolieren. Ich hab mich aber für ersteres entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asoriel, meine Addresse müsstest du von dem Paket ja eigentlich haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Das Paket ist nichtmehr bei mir bzw. schon entsorgt.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Achso, ich behalte aus Prinzip immer alle Pakete, werden dann auf dem Dachboden gesammelt. Muss ich mir beim Versenden nie welche kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Paket ja, aber der Aufkleber ist ab. Wozu sollte ich den behalten? Muss ja eh ein neuer drauf wenns wieder auf Reisen geht, wenn ich schon am auspacken bin kann der gleich mit ab.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Okay, stimmt. Die lasse ich aber eigentlich immer drauf, weil ich meistens damit beschäftigt bin den Inhalt voller Freude auszupacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Erstens: Wir nähern uns der magischen 1000! *g*
Zweitens: Die HD5870 ist bei HWV verfügbar! 
Powercolor HD5870

Edit1:
Korrigiert
Edit2: 
Schon wieder weg die XFX


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Du hast ne HIS verlinkt, aber die ist nicht verfügbar.Immerhin die Powercolor und das mit grünem Status! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

1000!

Hm doch nicht, naja dann muss ich was technisches schreiben:
Hier gibts Gratis die Online Armor++ : http://de.giveawayoftheday.com/


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

fehlt noch ein bischen was.

Aber da bezahl ich lieber und bleib bei Kaspersky.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Hat jemand : The Stepfather geschaut?_


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Negativ paini, schon mal auf imdb geschaut was die zu dem sagen? Bisher hat sich IMDB immer ganz gut mit meiner Erfahrung gedeckt.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Nein , aber werd ich gleich mal machen - danke :-)_
_
_
_Werd ihn eh gleich schauen..wollte nur mal wissen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat :]_


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

hoffentlich werden heute noch Bands für RaR angekündigt, auch wenn ich es nicht glaube...


Heute schau ich evtl. mal Gran Torino fertig und evtl. Inglorious Basterds, mal schauen. Vielleicht packt mich auch das Fallout3-Fieber, wobei es eher einen Familien-Filmeabend mit Oben geben wird...


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Alle 3 sind gute Filme..;-)_
_
_
_Ich berichte nachher mal von The Stepfather..mag so "Psycho-Thriller".._


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

naja, ich persönlich würde ja Gran Torino fertig schauen, dann käme Inglorious Basterds und anschließend noch ne Runde Fallout3. Schade, dass es nicht nach mir geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Ich überlege was ich danach schaue..mal gucken worauf ich Lust hab.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

hmm....Genre?


(gleich darfst die 1.000. Seite eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


edit: Post #19981 wird der Erste auf Seite 1.000 sein


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

momentan gibs leider nich soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber guck dir zur Not nochmal Scarface etc. an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs nachts gern sehr trashig zum einschlafen viel Blut oder billige Action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Matrix is auch toll und die Trilogie bietet einige Stunden Filmvergnügen!


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Naja Onlinearmor ist ne klasse Firewall und dazu dass Engine von Emsi. Aber ich hab jetzt erst NOD32 aus der CT bekommen, da brauch ich nur was proaktives dazu.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Hm..Horror oder Action..maximal noch ne Komödie :-)_
_
_
_Mal schauen was ich da so finde..aber macht ruhig Vorschläge :]_


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja Onlinearmor ist ne klasse Firewall und dazu dass Engine von Emsi. Aber ich hab jetzt erst NOD32 aus der CT bekommen, da brauch ich nur was proaktives dazu.



Online Armor + Nod32 is ok

welche OA hast du denn ?

OA Free, OA Premium , OA ++ ?


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

es muss gefeiert werden, wir haben die *1000 * ERREICHT!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Bei Givaway of the Day gibts heut die OA++; weiss nur noch nicht ob die mit Nod zusammenarbeitet weil ja auch ein AV dabei ist. Und eine Firewall ist ja auch etwas nervig^^

Hier gibts übrigens noch was geschenkt: http://billmullins.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/free-licenses-for-zemana-antilogger-3-days-only/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

wenn dir 10 stunden langweilig ist...  Band of Brothers auf Blue ray schauen, mit 7.1 System, dann warst du 10 stunden im WW2!


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Oder Lord of the Rings Trilogie, alle drei Filme in der Extended Version. Da hast auch zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Mist, ich komm nicht mehr ins BIOS. Hab irgendetwas im BIOS ausgeschaltet, und jetzt komm ich egal welche Tasten ich drücke nicht mehr rein. Weiss jemand, ob die OC-Profile gelöscht werde, wenn ich übern Jumper mein BIOS resette?

Paini, die komplette Star-Wars Reihe wäre auch mal eine Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

pfff ^^


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Ne..lass mal..:-)_
_
_
_Hm..District 9 schaut interessant aus..jemand noch nen anderen Tipp? :-)_


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei Givaway of the Day gibts heut die OA++; weiss nur noch nicht ob die mit Nod zusammenarbeitet weil ja auch ein AV dabei ist. Und eine Firewall ist ja auch etwas nervig^^
> 
> Hier gibts übrigens noch was geschenkt: http://billmullins.w...er-3-days-only/



ja die passt mit nem reinen AV 

hab momentan OA + a-squared Anti-Malware und einiges an Bedarfsschutz


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mist, ich komm nicht mehr ins BIOS. Hab irgendetwas im BIOS ausgeschaltet, und jetzt komm ich egal welche Tasten ich drücke nicht mehr rein. Weiss jemand, ob die OC-Profile gelöscht werde, wenn ich übern Jumper mein BIOS resette?
> 
> Paini, die komplette Star-Wars Reihe wäre auch mal eine Idee
> 
> ...



Wenn du jumperst wird dein BIOS komplett zurückgesetzt. Also auf den Auslieferungszustand, ich geh davon aus dass deine OC-Profile dabei hopps gehen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..District 9 schaut interessant aus._


Der ist gut kannst du auf die liste setzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="arial, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]ich kann dir sonst noch die Ocean's reihe ans herzt legen, Cool Diebe mit Coolen Sprüchen! [/font][/font]


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

True, die Oceans Filme sind für die üblichen Hollywoodproduktionen mit den großen Namen wirklich gut.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Ja klar , aber ich will nur einen Film schauen.. :X_
_
_
_Also District 9 , ja? Ich müsste mir auch mal Leon der Profi wieder holen..absolut geiler Film..alleine schon Sting´s Gesang am Ende.._


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du jumperst wird dein BIOS komplett zurückgesetzt. Also auf den Auslieferungszustand, ich geh davon aus dass deine OC-Profile dabei hopps gehen.



Das ist ziemlich Scheiße. Werd ich halt erstmal kein weiteres "Fein-Tuning" vornehmen, und es erstmal so lassen. Weiss die ganze Einstellungen vor Undervolting, und für das OC nicht auswendig :/


Edit: District 9 schau ich mir glaube ich jetzt auch mal an. Müsste ich noch irgendwo haben :>


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

Black Hawk Down ist auch ein sehr guter Film, denke aber mal das du ihn schon geschaut hast


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

oder nach einigen Jahren mal wider was deutsches Bang Boom Bang , der letzte Lude etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn schonmal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



District 9 da gehen die Meinungen sehr auseinander


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

@muehe: Naja Nod32 hat einen Echtzeitschutz mit On-Access und OA++ auch, und da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut geht.

Filmemässig werd ich mir in den nächsten Tagen alle Staffeln von Supernatural anschauen, jedenfalls die ersten drei^^


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Ich schau jetzt The Stepfather und danach dann Disctric 9 - bis später ;-)_


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Shefanix zumindest bei meinem DFI sind die OC-Profile auch nach dem Jumpern noch erhalten. Das wird auch bei deinem Bios nicht anders sein.


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

OA++ bzw. a2 anti Malware On Execution


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix zumindest bei meinem DFI sind die OC-Profile auch nach dem Jumpern noch erhalten. Das wird auch bei deinem Bios nicht anders sein.



Werd ich dann nachher einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn alle Einstellungen weg sind, muss ich halt wieder einige Stunden mit dem Einstellen verbringen :>


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich schau jetzt The Stepfather und danach dann Disctric 9 - bis später ;-)_



buffed.de?^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Ähm...wisst ihr ob OA++ mit Kaspersky AntiVir kollidiert?

Dass Zemana nur für 32-Bit-Systeme funzt ist ja auch mal beschissen -.-


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

Hö... hab nen ganz andren Link gemeint.. buffed.de halt


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> buffed.de?^^



_W00t? Was du meinen..? :X_


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

auf kino dings, weißt ja ^^


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ähm...wisst ihr ob OA++ mit Kaspersky AntiVir kollidiert?
> 
> Dass Zemana nur für 32-Bit-Systeme funzt ist ja auch mal beschissen -.-



Ka aber evtl teste ichs nacher, wenn ich Lust hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Zemana würd ich evtl wieder auf 32Bit umsteigen, hab eh einige Sachen die mir unter 64Bit Probleme bereiten, z.b. Winbuilder


----------



## Ol@f (29. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..Horror oder Action..maximal noch ne Komödie :-)_
> _
> __Mal schauen was ich da so finde..aber macht ruhig Vorschläge :]_


Schau dir "Martyrs" (Horror) an.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Hmm... im Luxx gibts eine Kova für 24, und eine G9 für 28€. Bin schon am überlegen, obwohl meine Kone noch einwandfrei funktioniert :>


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

OA++ und KAV sollte kein Prob sein

aber mit OA ++ und 64-bit is auch nich


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> OA++ und KAV sollte kein Prob sein
> 
> aber mit OA ++ und 64-bit is auch nich



Aso....dann ist eh egal


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

da dann lieber KIS interaktiv oder Malware Defender + gutes AV

Comodo und Outpost geht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> auf kino dings, weißt ja ^^



_Nönö..schon in Vollbild 1080p :-)_
_
_
_@Olaf : Danke - kenne ich noch garnicht..werd mir mal nen Trailer anschauen.._
_
_
_/Edit : Joa..mein Geschmack :-)_
_
_
_
_
_The Stepfather war in Ordnung..gute Action aber naja..Rest war auch ganz in Ordnung aber nicht mehr.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

Wer von euch hat ICQ? ^^ hab mit gerade ICQ gesaugt und kenne kaum wenn der ICQ benutz.... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Comodo Firewall mit Defense+ auf höchsten Einstellungen....hat mich überfordert^^ Da wurde wirklich jede Aktion von jedem Programm abgefragt, teilweise kannte ich die Programme nicht einmal^^


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2010)

Von buffed.de würde ich die Finger lassen. Ist genau so illegal wie den Film herunterzuladen, gab mal nen ausführlichen Bericht in der Chip darüber. Ich selbst war noch nie dort, aber laut diversen Berichten soll die Qualität der von Youtube-Videos entsprechen. So könnte ich mir keinen Film anschauen, wobei ich auch ein wenig BluRay-verwöhnt bin. 

Außerdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sich dort so allerhand Viren tummeln. 

Und ich bin immer noch der Ansicht: Für die Strafe, die ich für (mit etwas Pech) einen einzigen illegalen Film hinblättern muss, kann ich meinen DVD/BluRay-Schrank ganz ordentlich auffüllen, zumal es bei uns im Drogeriemarkt sehr viele BluRays für 15€ in ner Kauf-4-zahl-3-Aktion gibt.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Naja aber 15€ für etwas zu zahlen, dass man genau 2h benutzt und dann nie wieder.... Da ist mir eine Filme-Flatrate lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Das stimmt :-)_
_
_
_Die Seite ist wirklich schrecklich..war da selbst nur 1x - seitdem nie wieder..schrecklich die Qualität.._


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Blöde Frage, um welche Seite gehts überhaupt? Hier steht immer buffed.de, aber das ist doch bestimmt nicht richtig oder?


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Comodo Firewall mit Defense+ auf höchsten Einstellungen....hat mich überfordert^^ Da wurde wirklich jede Aktion von jedem Programm abgefragt, teilweise kannte ich die Programme nicht einmal^^



ja eher für Fortgeschrittenere aber teilweise bei OA , KIS interaktiv nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2010)

Also, das Thema "illegale Filmseiten" wir nun erstmal ganz schnell beendet, genau wie das Thema Film... dafür gibt es ein extra Forum. Dies hier ist die Technik-Laberecke und das sollte sie auch bleiben, einen Tagschwärmer brauchen wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, um welche Seite gehts überhaupt? Hier steht immer buffed.de, aber das ist doch bestimmt nicht richtig oder?



Das ne Automatik im Code die bestimmte URLS, wohl besonders von illegalen Seiten in buffed.de umwandelt. Und ja hier ist ne andere Seite gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Chefin Sora..Chefin :-)_
_
_
_Aber ja , alles klar Lilly..und auch Carcha (der ja grad reinschaut.. :-)..)_


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Würde eine 32GB SSD für Win7, Office 2010 und diverse andere, kleine Programme wie z.B. Firefox, Kaspersky, Thunderbird, Winamp etc. reichen?


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Sollte eigentlich genügen..aber ich geb keine Garantie drauf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

*me*: 40GB-SSD; Win7 & wichtige Programme(Browser,Mail,AV...)=21GB


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Würde eine 32GB SSD für Win7, Office 2010 und diverse andere, kleine Programme wie z.B. Firefox, Kaspersky, Thunderbird, Winamp etc. reichen?



ja würde reichen aber warte lieber noch bissl und dann auch gut über Controller etc. informieren


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Dann werden 32GB wohl mehr als reichen.

Ist die hier gut? http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a390425.html


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Für den Preis könntest du dir auch eine Kingston V-Series 40GB oder Intel X25-V holen. Zwar haben die eine viel geringere Schreibrate, aber das wird sich nach der Installation kaum bemerkbar machen und so hast du doch etwas gespart und bissel mehr Speicher.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Dann werd ich mich nochmal ein bisschen weiter informieren, und mir vielleicht nächsten Monat eine SSD gönnen :>


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_Und ich muss erstmal sparen..warum sind Kamera´s so teuer..-_-_
_
_
_Danach dann wieder sparen auf nen TV,BR-Player und und und..menno..-_-_


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Januar 2010)

Morgen. Wollte auch mal mein Anliegen mir hineinwerfen^^

Ich möchte demnächst, anlässlich des Erscheinens von diversen Spielen (Bad Company, BioShock, Assassin's Creed usw.) meinen PC etwas aufrüsten.

Teile, die mir Sorgen bereiten sind Prozessor und RAM. Da mein Mainboard schon etwas alt ist, muss das auch raus. Ich selbst kenne mich fast garnicht mit PC Technik aus und mein Bruder hat mir diese Teile vorgeschlagen und gesagt ich solle mal Leute fragen, die Ahnung haben^^. Hoffe ihr könnt dazu was sagen.

Habe jetzt 2x2GB RAM ausgewählt, damit man noch Platz hat eventuell aufzurüsten, ist aber günstiger als ein Vierer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Januar 2010)

Was Speicher angeht kann ich dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, aber den Kühler würde ich auf alle Fälle austauschen. Zalman ist einfach zu laut. In der Preisklasse wäre ein Scythe Mugen, Scythe Kama Cross oder ein EKL Brocken besser; sowohl in Lautstärke als auch kühlleistung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Seh ich so wie Rethelion. 
Beim RAM gibts genug die es genauso tun würden. Etwas billiger würdest du wohl mit G.Skill oder GEIL kommen. Die tun sich von der Perfomance eigentlich auch nix. Allerdings würde ich CL7 nehmen. Die Kingston laufen auf CL9.


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

jo der Zalman dreht glaube bis 2500 U/min mit seinem zarten Lüfter


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> jo der Zalman dreht glaube bis 2500 U/min mit seinem zarten Lüfter



Macht mein Freezer 7 Pro auch...hab bisher auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden ihn zu regulieren...außer mit SpeedFan immer nachm booten

Ich überleg grad, mir nen RS-PA zu holen...wie siehts eig z.Z. mit den "Konditionen" aus? Also wie viel Downloadvolumen hab ich dann den Monat?^^ Das stand früher überall, jetzt nirgends mehr^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Ist das nicht unlimited? 

 - Du meinst Rapidshare oder?


----------



## painschkes (29. Januar 2010)

_5GB pro Tag - maximal können sich 25GB (also 5Tage) ansammeln - alles andere wird verschwendet.._
_
_
_30Tage â 5GB = 150GB hast du bei einem Monat RS-Premium.._


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

5GB nur? Das ist aber nicht grade viel. Gut, ich schaff mit meiner Leitung etwas über 5GB am Tag, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2010)

ja an den ersten Tagen erscheinen die 5GB wenig aber am Ende hast fast immer deine 25 GB

ausser ziehst nur BlueRay 

muh aufpassen sonst gibs von Cheffe ne Keule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Bei Rapidshare lade ich sowieso nicht. Wenn ich was herunterlade, dann entweder über XDCC oder halt via Torrent. Wo anders bekomme ich meine Anime nicht her.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Wovon redet ihr? Will mir Urlaubsvideos und so laden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefa das war jetz zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Warum war das zu viel? XDCC sind die Bots im mIRC, und das laden von Anime ist nicht illegal :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> und das laden von Anime ist nicht illegal :/


Wäre mir aber neu? wo steht das? Anime geht bei mir unter die Kategorie Serien/Filme, und die sind ja Illegal runterzuladen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Januar 2010)

Es ist so, dass die Anime in Deutschland keiner Lizensierung unterliegen, so also sozusagen jedermann gehören. Außerdem sind die Produzenten froh darüber, weil durch die Fansubs wird für sie Werbung in anderen Ländern gemacht. Teils helfen die Firmen sogar den Sub-Gruppen, um in der westlichen Welt populärer zu werden. Lässt sich auch in einigen Artikeln im Internet nachlesen.

Ich sag jetzt aber nichts mehr, da ist schon was grünes :>


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr? Will mir Urlaubsvideos und so laden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na da willst du dir aber viele Urlaubsvideos deiner Freunde herunterladen x3 Ich sag meinen Freunden immer sie sollen ihre Urlaubsvideos auf Megaupload hochladen da hat man auch als Free User hohe downloadraten *hüstel*


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_District 9 war ziemlich geil..ein guter/ziemlich guter Film!_
_
_
_Story,Schauspieler,Effekte - 1A - zumindest finde ich das :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Wie sollen die Fermikarten eigentlich heissen?
310 und 360 gibts jetzt schon beim Media


----------



## muehe (30. Januar 2010)

hatte District 9 mittags geguckt fand ihn recht seltsam 

naja neues konzept und gesselschaftliche aspekt war gut


----------



## muehe (30. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _District 9 war ziemlich geil..ein guter/ziemlich guter Film!_
> _
> _
> _Story,Schauspieler,Effekte - 1A - zumindest finde ich das :-)_



http://www.youtube.c...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich gibs kein Ärger wegen Filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Januar 2010)

wie so hatte es bei mass effect 1 auch 2 DVD??? auf der Xbox hatte ich nur eine? WTF xD auch egal^^


----------



## Shadlight (30. Januar 2010)

hatte District 9 im Kino gesehen, finde auch das er ein guter Film ist. Das Bourne Ultimatum ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

Ebenso, bin aber zurzeit auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Film ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Januar 2010)

KANN MIR EINER DIE VERFICKE EMAIL ADRESS VON EA GAMES RAUS SUCHEN??? ICH FINDE DIE NICHT, WEIL ICH KANN MASS EFFECT 1 NICHT SPIELEN WEIL DER VERFICKTE KOPIE SCHUTZ VON SCHROT EA GAMES, MEINT DER CODE IST UNGÜLTIG.. UND AUF DER SCHEISSE SEITE FINDE ICH MICH EINFACH NICHT ZU RECHT.


----------



## Niranda (30. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage:
GTA IV, hatte das Game nen Coop-Modus für die normale (ansonsten signleplayer) - storyline?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie sollen die Fermikarten eigentlich heissen?
> 310 und 360 gibts jetzt schon beim Media



Die heissen doch bestimmt nur GT310/360 oder? Die neuen werden dann bestimmt GT*X* 360 heissen.


----------



## Knallfix (30. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:
> GTA IV, hatte das Game nen Coop-Modus für die normale (ansonsten signleplayer) - storyline?



Nein.


@Sam_Fischer: EA Support findest du hier: http://eade-new.custhelp.com



Knall


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die heissen doch bestimmt nur GT310/360 oder? Die neuen werden dann bestimmt GT*X* 360 heissen.


G310 und GTS360M; und wenn Nvidia die richtigen neuen Karten GTX310/360 nennt dann fällt meine Meinung über die noch mehr...


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Die heißen angeblich:

GeForce GT 330, GeForce GTS 340, GeForce GTS 350, GeForce GTX 360 und GeForce GTX 380.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn die so kommen würden, dann würde das einfach nur für extreme Verwirrung bei Leute die nicht viel Ahnung von dem ganzen haben sorgen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Januar 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer: EA Support findest du hier: http://eade-new.custhelp.com



Danke, aber ich hab kein bock mehr, hab nun gewisse Dateien ersetzt das das spiel startet *hust* 

ich meine EA und ihr scheiss Kopie Schutz kann mich mal kreuz weise, kauft man sich original spiel kann es aber net spielen weil der Code angeblich Ungültig ist...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf jeden Fall es geht nun...


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Warum? Der vorrige Spitzenreiter war GTX285 und die neue ist jetzt GTX380 und das Gegenstück der GTX260 ist die GTX360.
Und eine 9800 GTX ist inzwischen ja auch eine GTS250, demnach ist es doch logisch die nächste Karte, die der GTS250 entsprechen soll GTS350 zu nennen.

Wo soll denn da nun etwas für Verwirrung sorgen? Das ist das gleiche Schemal wie bei ATI. Aus 4870 wurde 5870. Aus GTX280 wird jetzt eben GTX380. Für mich ist das transparent.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfach:

Die "alten" Karten, die zu der Serie gehören heissen alle irgendwie gleich. GTX260/275/280/285/295. Bei der neuen Serie würde dann nicht so wirklich klar werden, ob es jetzt nur wieder wiederverwerte "alte" Chips sind, oder ob dieser der neuen Fermi-Generation angehören. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach bei dem Schema GTX360/375/380/395 bleiben, und nicht noch welche mit GTS und GT der neuen Serie bringen. Das war zwar damals, bei den alten Serien auch so, z.B. 8800 GS/GSO/GT/GTX/Ultra, aber da fand ich das ganze doch ein wenig eindeutiger.

Naja, nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Aber GTX markierte schon immer die Oberklasse. Die können ja nicht die billigen Karten dann mit dem Kürzel GTX führen. Das war noch nie so. Es gab schon immer GTS und GT. Wie sollen sie dann die kleineren Karten nennen, die ja auch irgendwann eingeführt werden?


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht führen sie ja auch einfach ne neue Nomenklatur ein...
Nvidia Fermi G80 oder so o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

also ich finds auch recht transparent. Man kann sich vom Prinzip her an der Größe der Zahl orientieren, um so größer die ist, um so schneller ist die Karte.

Wobei das bei den GTX200 auch nicht gestimmt hat, so ist zB eine GTX275 immer 3-5% schneller als eine GTX280.


Ich lass mich jetzt einfach mal überraschen was da auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Januar 2010)

Naja die 275 ist auch nur schneller weil die 275 nen Shrink war. 285 konnten sie sie nicht nennen, weil dann im Namensspektrum mehr für die zweite Version eben die wirkliche 285 gewesen wäre. weil die 275 schwächer ist muss sie halt in die Lücke zwischen 260 und 280.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

mh kennt jemand einen guten 42 Zoll Lcd bis 600€, der 100hz und Fullhd hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 
Bisher wollt ich den kaufen http://www.1deins.de/?artikelId=TV42LCLGH3010 aber ich hab angst das man die 50hz bemerkt >.<


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_LG 42LH4000 - http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a404818.html_[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_LG 42LH3000 - http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a407303.html_[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_Samsung LE40B550 - http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409487.html_[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_
_[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_Obwohl der erste etwas über 600&#8364; kostet und der Samsung "nur" 40" hat.._[/font]


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_LG 42LH4000 - http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a404818.html_[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_LG 42LH3000 - http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a407303.html_[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_Samsung LE40B550 - http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a409487.html_[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_
> ...



der lg 42 lh3000 ist ja der den ich gepostet hab (bzw 3010 ist halt ein anderer Ständer xD) 
Mal sehn, ist der Samsung denn zu empfehlen? Möchte nachher nicht denken:,, Mist für 50&#8364; mehr hätte ich jetzt keine Bewegungsunschärfe´´´deshalb lieber 100hz ^^ vll nehm ich den Samsung, denn die 2 Zoll bemerkt man ja nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welchen würdest du denn nehmen Painschkes? Wirkt sich die Bewegungsunschärfe so sehr aus? hab auf youtube kein Vergleichsvideo gefunden >.<


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Naja..manche Leute mögen es und manche nicht..für sie wirkt es dann unecht..am besten ist halt immer selbst mal zu schauen :-)_
_
_
_Ich würde den Samsung nehmen - gefällt mir optisch am besten und hat auch recht gut auf cnet abgeschnitten..8.9/10 Punkten..und bemängelt wurden nur die nicht so guten Lautsprecher (hat man aber bei fast allen TV´s) und das nicht so viele Extrafunktionen etc vorhanden sind.._
_
_
_Hier mal Link zum Test : http://www.cnet.de/t...iswerter+tv.htm_


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

Der Samsung hat aber auch nur 50hz >.<
dann würde ich den LG nehmen der is 2 Zoll größer, günstiger und hat die gleichen Funktionen, oder hab ich da was übersehn painschkes x3 
Hatte auch kurz überlegt den zu nehmen http://www.elektronikhai.de/elektronikhaionlineshop/ctl3064/cp/si4160661/cl1/lg-electronics-50-pq-3000 aber 50zoll für 570 euro, da muss was Faul sein xD und Full HD hat der auch nicht


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Sie haben beide einfach keine 100Hz..was ist daran so Schlimm? Das ist ganz normal - 100Hz ist halt nur ne extra Funktion und da muss man dann natürlich mehr bezahlen.._
_
_
_Dann nimm doch den LH4000 - der kostet 609€ (ohne Versand) und hat 100Hz - da es dir ja so wichtig ist..;-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß einfach nicht wie wichtig mir das sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss mal zu Media Markt oderso gehn und mir anschauen was für ein Unterschied das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was hältst du vom LG 42LF250?? Der kostet nur 420&#8364; hat aber 42 Zoll Fullhd etc


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Wird nichts gutes sein bei der Grösse+FullHD..für den Preis..das kann einfach nicht gut sein.._
_
_
_Joa..schau am besten mal bei MM/Saturn nach..dann fragst am besten nochmal..aber das wären so die einzigsten LCD´s in der Größenordnung+FullHD in deinem Preissegment..zumindest die , die sich auch lohnen.._


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Ich finds nur unmöglich wenn den Leuten in dritter Generation veraltete Ware als neu angepriesen wird.
Der Otto-Mediamarktkäufer freut sich weil er glaubt was neues in den Händen zu halten; auch wenn ihm eh nie ein Unterschied auffallen würde.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

Mh also den Fernseher gibts nur bei einem anbieter zu dem Preis ( http://www.sameurope...a#produktdetail ) (bei Amazon gibts den auch für ca den Preis (klick) allerdings geht das trotzdem über den Anbieter aus dem Link) Bei anderen Shops kostet der 550-600&#8364; vll hat da wer einen Fehler gemacht x3 nagut, ich schau mir das erstmal im MM oder bei Saturn an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich finds nur unmöglich wenn den Leuten in dritter Generation veraltete Ware als neu angepriesen wird.
> Der Otto-Mediamarktkäufer freut sich weil er glaubt was neues in den Händen zu halten; auch wenn ihm eh nie ein Unterschied auffallen würde.



_Er soll ihn da ja nicht kaufen , er soll sich dort nur mal ein paar TV´s (am besten die , die er schon im Auge hat) anschauen und vergleichen bzw. drauf schauen ob er 100Hz unbedingt braucht.. :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

aha, jetz weiß ich was es mit dem 42lf2500 auf sich hat klick mich

Eigentlich dürfte es ja kein Problem mit 50hz geben, mein PC Bildschirm hat ja auch nicht sehr viel mehr, 75 hz hat der glaubsch x3


----------



## Kyragan (30. Januar 2010)

Ich war letztens selbst mal im Mediamarkt und hab mir aus Spaß n paar Geräte angeschaut. Ich find schon, dass man den Unterschied bei Bewegung sieht. 100Hz ist in jedem Fall ne feine Sache, was ich aber als verlogenen Marketinggag empfinde sind diese 200Hz Geräte, wo eigentlich nur Zwischenbilder erzeugt werden. Sind also keine echten 200Hz. Sehr interessant zu sehen waren die Teils ziemlich krassen Bildunterschiede. Gut zu sehen bei einigen TVs die nebeneinander standen, wo grad irgendne Doku über die Arktis lief. Da war schon gut zu erkennen, welcher TV natürliche Farben erzeugt und welcher nicht. Selbst eine TVs der gleichen Marke hatten extreme Unterschiede. Wo der eine recht neutral war, war der andere blaustichig. Ich persönlich würd mich nicht nur auf Tests verlassen, sondern in jedem Fall selbst dort mal vorbeischauen. 
Das einzige auf was man sich dort verlassen muss ist, dass die Geräte gut kalibriert worden sind.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Was sie bei MM/Saturn aber nicht sind - deshalb kann man da das "richtige" Vergleichen total vergessen..denn wenn auf nem 5000€ TV Kabel läuft und auf einem 1000€ TV nen FullHD-Trailer kann man das vergleichen eh vergessen..abgesehen von den Lichtverhältnissen etc..also entweder (wenn man "richtig" vergleichen will) in ein Fachgeschäft gehen oder nur einen "groben" Eindruck bei MM/Saturn einholen.._


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2010)

Dein letzter Satz ist das Problem. Zum Teil werden die Geraete eben auch so eingestellt, dass man erschuettert ist, wie schlecht das Bild doch auf dem "billigeren" Fernseher aussieht im Vergleich zum Spitzenmodell daneben. Grade mit den 200Hz die Du ansprichst hab ich schon Demos gesehen, wo man dann angebliche 50Hz-Vergleichsbilder gezeigt hat, die ruckelten wie eine Lanterna Magica.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Öh...also, soweit ich weiß, berechnet auch ein 100hz nur Zwischenbilder. Was soll er denn sonst machen? 100hz gibt es bei einen LCD nicht in der Form. Ein LCD zeigt nur Vollbilder. Und beim Röhrenbildschirm war es ja so, daß 100hz hieß, daß sich das Bild eben 100mal aufbaut. Bei einen LCD kann es aber nur heißen, daß er 100 Bilder zeigt. Aber wo soll er die hernehmen, wenn er sie nicht selbst berechnet? Hollywood-Filme werden auf Blue-Ray z.b. mit 24p aufgenommen, also 24 Bilder/Sekunde. Somit ist es egal ob 100hz/200hz oder was auch immer. Beim LCD ist das nur Marketing uns sonst nichts. Die interpolieren alle Zwischenbilder rein, die sie berechnen, denn sonst bräuchten sie ein natives Signal, daß mit 100 Bilder pro Sekunde reinkommt. Soweit ich weiß gibt es das aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da schau mal hier:

http://www.toshiba.d...chiv&Itemid=252


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Januar 2010)

An unsere Borderlands Spieler hier: Kann man die Waffen, die man findet irgentwo "lagern" außer im Rucksack?


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Juppi, günstig RAM im Luxx geschossen
2x2GB Corsair Twin2X DDR2-800 - 50€ mit Versand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt nur noch ne Graka..
Überleg ob ich vielleicht doch investieren sollte...


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

Die schwarz/lila XMS2 oder welche meinst du?



Vaishyana ich kann mich zumindest nicht erinnern, aber später (ab Level 20 oder so) kannst du eh 4 Waffen auf einmal nehmen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> An unsere Borderlands Spieler hier: Kann man die Waffen, die man findet irgentwo "lagern" außer im Rucksack?



Nein, geht nicht.


@ Fala: Glückwunsch zum Klasse Deal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die schwarz/lila XMS2 oder welche meinst du?



http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a267208.html
jup ;D


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

Painschkes kannst du mir noch ein paar (in dem Preisrahmen gute) 32 oder 37 Zoll Fernseher sagen?? Die Müssen aber Fullhd haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 preislich so ca 300-400&#8364;uronen, die 37 Zöller auch bis 500&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke im vorau x3 Hab mich noch nicht auf größe usw des Fernsehers Festgelegt....


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

*wartet auf den Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta Key von Amazon*

Asoriel, vielleicht ein nettes Lied für deine Musikanlage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ2uw4TchT0&feature=PlayList&p=94D45BF6A3C859EE&index=114





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhjx7jJ4oaU 

<3
Mag die Band!


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Vaishyana ich kann mich zumindest nicht erinnern, aber später (ab Level 20 oder so) kannst du eh 4 Waffen auf einmal nehmen.



Naja, ok. Bin eh erst Level 14 mit meinem Soldaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Painschkes kannst du mir noch ein paar (in dem Preisrahmen gute) 32 oder 37 Zoll Fernseher sagen?? Die Müssen aber Fullhd haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_FullHD bei 32" ist nicht nötig da man keinen Unterschied merkt bei der Größe.. :_
_
_
_32" : _
_
_
_Samsung LE32B450 - http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409498.html_
_LG 32LH3000 - http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a403437.html_
_
_
_37" : _
_
_
_Samsung LE37B550 - http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409461.html_[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_LG 37LH3000 - http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a407297.html_[/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]_Samsung LE37B530 - http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a409525.html_[/font]​


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _FullHD bei 32" ist nicht nötig da man keinen Unterschied merkt bei der Größe.. :_
> _
> _
> _32" : _
> ...


Ah vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.alternate...l?artno=EL7L42& der ist sehr interessant ( lg 37 lh 3000) weil ich in Krefeld wohn und in Duisburg (direkt neben krefeld) ist (glaub ich) ein alternate shop x3 da spar ich mir den versand $_$

edit: ne hab mich vertan das war ein Atelco Ladengeschäft, menno xD


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

Falathrim der rennt auch PC8500 CL5 mit 2V, da bin ich mir sicher.


Ich halte gerade Ausschau, obs Gamer irgendwo günstig gibt. Hat den schon jemand gesehen?


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Ihr werdet mir mein Pech nicht abnehmen!

Grade HD4870 bei Ebay...erstes Gebot das ich mir für den Schluss überlegt hatte war 71,84
Dann dacht ich mir "lieber 72,84"
Dann dacht ich mir "hm, 84 ist ja fast häufig, also lieber 72,46"

1€-Gebotsschritte

Wisst ihr für wieviel das Teil jetzt rausgegangen ist?
FÜR 71,66 FUCKING EURO!!!


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mir mein Pech nicht abnehmen!
> 
> Grade HD4870 bei Ebay...erstes Gebot das ich mir für den Schluss überlegt hatte war 71,84
> Dann dacht ich mir "lieber 72,84"
> ...



http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

schade...

Findet sich im Luxx nichts?


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel, ich hab ihn auf DVD und logischerweiße aufm Rechner gespeichert, kann ich dir den irgentwie schicken?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich halte gerade Ausschau, obs Gamer irgendwo günstig gibt. Hat den schon jemand gesehen?


Was den Filme? ich dachte der ist erst gerade im kino.... ^^ 

wen du Gamer "Filme" meinst ja ich hab in gesehen... wenn du auf Hirn aushalten stehst, und nur auf Pure Action.. kannst du in auf jeden fall schauen aber grosse Story musst du nicht erwarten. 

mass effect 1 vs 2 Steuerung... ME2 gewinnt!! ^^


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Wieviele Lüfter laufen mit auf 300rpm an?^^


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Das geht doch nicht nach den rpm, sondern nach der Spannung, die benötigt wird, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

@Sebi:
Ne HD4870 für 80€ inkl. Versand? 
Eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das geht doch nicht nach den rpm, sondern nach der Spannung, die benötigt wird, oder etwa nicht?



Naja eigentlich schon, aber die Spannung kann ich nicht auslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte nur noch nie einen Lüfter der mit 300rpm noch lief.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Meine Noiseblocker bring ich ur auf 400


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Asoriel, ich hab ihn auf DVD und logischerweiße aufm Rechner gespeichert, kann ich dir den irgentwie schicken?



Danke für das Angebot, aber wenn, dann möchte ich gleich die BluRay. Meinst du der Kauf lohnt? Es wird ja mit "Von den Machern von Crank" geworben, und die haben mir gefallen.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was den Filme? ich dachte der ist erst gerade im kino.... ^^



Naja, gibts bei Amazon schon auf BluRay zu kaufen.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wen du Gamer "Filme" meinst ja ich hab in gesehen... wenn du auf Hirn aushalten stehst, und nur auf Pure Action.. kannst du in auf jeden fall schauen aber grosse Story musst du nicht erwarten.



Mhm...klingt ja super...



Rethelion: Was willst du mit so ner Drehzahl anfangen? Selbst 500rpm sind bei Noiseblocker unhörbar.


Zum Thema Noiseblocker: Einer meiner beiden 140er hat liegend Lagerschleifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Rethelion, mein Lüfter kann ich auch auf ~300rpm runterdroseln, sogar noch weiter. Aber wirklich Sinn macht es nicht, da er dann immer so komisch wackelt :>


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion: Was willst du mit so ner Drehzahl anfangen? Selbst 500rpm sind bei Noiseblocker unhörbar.



Nüscht, ich hab nur grad meinen ISGC bekommen und wollt schauen wie weit sich der regeln lässt.
Eigtl hör ich ihn mit 800 auch schon nicht mehr, aber testen muss mans ja^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

und, wie sind sie? Wo gekauft?


edit: Mein Noctua FLX läuft noch mit 100rpm, startet aber erst ab ~300.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Januar 2010)

Naja, wie Sam schon schrieb. Viel Action wenig "gute" Story. Für welche die gerne Shooter-Games zocken was feines. Aber du stehst da ja nicht so drauf, oder?

Ob sich der Kauf lohn, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Bin nicht so der Flimekritesierer. 

Mir hat er allerdings recht gut gefallen. (Spiele halt gern Shooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

naja, dann warte ich noch ein paar Wochen bis er günstiger wird. So dringend will ich ihn nicht sehen.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Also auf 1300rpm sind sie deutlich hörbar, wobei ich eher glaube dass man da den Lufzug hört, da wird nämlich massig gefördert.
Auf 300rpm unhörbar, auf 500rpm unhörber, momentan auf 800rpm unhörbar mit leichten Vibrationen; sind aber so Nippel dabei und da sind die dann auch weg.

Sind jetzt aber nur die ersten Eindrücke, werd ihn später ausführlich testen und mit den NB und Noctua vergleichen.
Gekauft hab ich ihn noch nicht; hab nur nach einem halben Jahr Anfragen von Thermaltake einen gespendet bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich Thermaltake prinzipiell meide auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen.


Welchen Noctua hast du?


Und auf 1.300 Touren hört man jeden Lüfter, selbst teure Noctuas oder NB Multiframe.


----------



## Knallfix (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber wenn, dann möchte ich gleich die BluRay. Meinst du der Kauf lohnt? Es wird ja mit "Von den Machern von Crank" geworben, und die haben mir gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, gibts bei Amazon schon auf BluRay zu kaufen.



Die Gamer BRs bei Amazon sind UK Importe ohne deutsche Tonspur.
In Deutsch dauerts noch ne Weile.

Knall


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

Auch in Ordnung, ich schau Filme eh auf Englisch weil mich die dt. Synchronisation nervt.



Neuer Weltrekord im SuperPi, endlich sind die 6Sek gefallen:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/newsbilder/mguensch/2010/6-sekunden-marke-bei-super-pi-1m-geknackt/70341m5991.jpg


Man betrachte die unglaubliche Spannung an der CPU!


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Schick, schick. Die Spannung ist wirklich mal übel.

Als nächstes müssen die 5 Sekunden fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Dann hab ich hard need auf den Prozi der das schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich Thermaltake prinzipiell meide auf Grund schlechter Erfahrungen.
> 
> Welchen Noctua hast du?
> Und auf 1.300 Touren hört man jeden Lüfter, selbst teure Noctuas oder NB Multiframe.


Naja von der Lautstärke her hat TT bis jetzt nicht viel gutes rausgebracht wie ich an meinem Armor+ gesehen habe, dafür bringen sie immer innovative Produkte raus und haben meiner Meinung nach einen der besten Services hier in Deutschland.

Von Noctua hab ich einen NF-S12 1200rpm.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Spielt eigentlich jemand STO?_


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Hatte einen Betakey, aber hat mich nicht sonderlich vom Hocker gerissen; der Teil im Weltall war nicht schlecht, aber außerhalb des Raumschiffs hats keinen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Hab leider keinen Beta-Key, also nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Hm..testen würde ich es ja gerne mal..gibts ja jetzt zu kaufen bzw. Spiel is ja jetzt "live" oder? Oder läuft die Beta noch?_


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

Ich spring gleich an die Decke hier, Amazon hat versichert die am 28.01 und dem 29.01 Battlefield Bad Company 2 vorbestellt haben, bekommen am 30.01 ein Betakey und was ist. noch garnichts ist... werde aber solangsam wild hier...


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Das Spiel soll relativ lame sein. Spätestens nachdem das Pre-Order-Angebot kam "Pre-Order now and get a Starship Enterprise for free" konnte aus dem Spiel nichts mehr werden.
Allerdings spielen ein paar Leute aus meiner Gilde das (alles Sci-Fi-Leute, ist meine SW: ToR-Gilde) und wenn der Preis so schnell fällt wie er verspricht werd ichs bestimmt mal testen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Januar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich auch leise VGA-Kühler. die auf eine 9800GT draufpassen, und wenn ich mir eine kaufe auch auf eine HD5850? Geldsegen heute, und ich überleg grade mir sowas zu kaufen.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Schau dir mal den Scythe Setsugen an, der sollte passen.


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

JETZT REICHTS MIR LANGSAM


----------



## Asoriel (30. Januar 2010)

ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber ich glaub nicht, dass da vor Montag noch was ankommt.


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, aber ich glaub nicht, dass da vor Montag noch was ankommt.



Solangsam glaub ich es auch...

Aber ich weiß jetzt glaub warum die nicht ankommen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvcVQ9SHq1c


----------



## Kyragan (30. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Auch in Ordnung, ich schau Filme eh auf Englisch weil mich die dt. Synchronisation nervt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?

Krasser Scheiß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt ME 2 auch durch... inklusive allen Nebenmissionen.
Wirklich ein tolles Spiel, ich werd es mindestens noch einmal durchspielen, um ein paar Entscheidungen anders zu treffen.
Ansonsten werd ich mir jetzt mal den 'kleineren' DLC anschauen, die Absturzstelle der alten Normandy... ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass das sonderlich viel ist (60 MB zum runterladen), aber ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..testen würde ich es ja gerne mal..gibts ja jetzt zu kaufen bzw. Spiel is ja jetzt "live" oder? Oder läuft die Beta noch?_


Das Spiel (STO) geht Montag oder Dienstag live - wer vorbestellt hat, der darf seit gestern Abend am Headstart teilnehmen. Ich spiel auch grad ein wenig und find es nicht schlecht, aber auch kein grosser Knaller. Mal schauen, wie es sich so entwickelt.


----------



## Soramac (30. Januar 2010)

*Update 30.01.2010* - Die für den heutigen Tag angekündigte Betakeywelle wird defintiv heute noch rausgehen, wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandene Verzögerung.


Obwohl ich Fisch bin, ist meine Geduld auch manchmal auf dem Tiefpunkt :<


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Spiel (STO) geht Montag oder Dienstag live - wer vorbestellt hat, der darf seit gestern Abend am Headstart teilnehmen. Ich spiel auch grad ein wenig und find es nicht schlecht, aber auch kein grosser Knaller. Mal schauen, wie es sich so entwickelt.



_Danke für die Info..;-)_
_
_
_Wie sieht es denn im Vergleich zu anderen MMO´s aus? Abgesehen von der Story etc.._
_
_
_Ich rede eher so vom Skillen,Equip etc..also geht man dann auch mit einer Gruppe in eine Inztanz um Equip zu sammeln? Wie sieht das mit den Raumschiffen aus? Kann man es ausbauen (so wie eine Art Housing?) _
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Danke schonmal für die Antwort :>_


----------



## Rethelion (30. Januar 2010)

Gruselig; hab grad meine beiden Festplatten abgesteckt und jetzt hör ich meinen PC überhaupt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wären die Quiet Drives nur nicht so teuer, dann würde ich mir gleich 2 Stk holen...


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Spoiler, bzw. ne Frage an die die ME 2 auch schon durch haben :



Spoiler



Wisst ihr ob Kelly als richtige Beziehung gezählt wird? Ich kann sie übers Intercom rufen, wie Garrus und Thane. Aber wenn ich Garrus gesagt habe dass wir Freunde bleiben sollten und ich Kelly rufen kann, ist Alenkos Bild auf meinem Schreibtisch auf einmal wieder nicht umgedreht... und ich hab eigentlich keine Lust dass das dann im dritten Teil so zählt als wäre ich ihm treu geblieben, eigentlich hätte ich dem bei der Begegnung im zweiten Teil am liebsten in den Rücken geschossen als er sich umgedreht hat ^^
Und eigentlich wollte ich auch eher was mit Liara angefangen, aber ich hab die beim ersten mal durchspielen überhaupt nicht auf dem Schiff gefunden und ergo nie mit ihr geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2010)

jemand ne ahnung wies momentan mit der lieferbarkeit der 5850 aussieht? *immernoch auf seine graka wart*


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Spielt eigentlich jemand STO?_


Ja seit der Closed Beta. Gefällt mir sehr gut auch wenn die Steuerung bei Bodenmissionen noch etwas hakelig läuft und einige Planeten recht lieblos gestaltet sind. Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem, auch wenn die Server gerade mal wieder down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ein Livetime-Abo habe ich trotzdem abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Carcharoth schrieb:


> jemand ne ahnung wies momentan mit der lieferbarkeit der 5850 aussieht? *immernoch auf seine graka wart*


Also bei einen Blick auf Geizhals.at fällt mir auf das die Karte bei ca. 80% der Händler lieferbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also bei einen Blick auf Geizhals.at fällt mir auf das die Karte bei ca. 80% der Händler lieferbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist Schweizer, bei denen herrschen andere Verhältnisse
Zu viele Reiche auf zu wenig Einwohner
Lieferungen Einwohnerzahlbedingt -> Keine Karten für die Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja seit der Closed Beta. Gefällt mir sehr gut auch wenn die Steuerung bei Bodenmissionen noch etwas hakelig läuft und einige Planeten recht lieblos gestaltet sind. Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem, auch wenn die Server gerade mal wieder down sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Kannst mir dann noch kurz die anderen Fragen von oben beantworten? Wäre super :-)_
_
_
_Wieviel hat das LTA gekostet?
_


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Er ist Schweizer, bei denen herrschen andere Verhältnisse
> Zu viele Reiche auf zu wenig Einwohner
> Lieferungen Einwohnerzahlbedingt -> Keine Karten für die Schweiz
> 
> ...


Dann bestellt man aus Österreich oder Deutschland. Die 10€ mehr machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett^^


painschkes schrieb:


> _Kannst mir dann noch kurz die anderen Fragen von oben beantworten? Wäre super :-)_
> _
> _
> _Wieviel hat das LTA gekostet?
> _


Also LTA kostet 175&#8364; auch wenn einige behaupten das noch Steuer dazu kommt, was dann 208&#8364; wären. GLaube ich aber nicht, da mir meine Rechnung was anderes sagt^^

Ansonsten ist die Beta beendet. Im Moment läuft der sogenannte Headstart, also praktisch die Generalprobe. Richtig losgehen tut es am 02.02.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann bestellt man aus Österreich oder Deutschland. Die 10&#8364; mehr machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett^^




Zoll.


Edit: Grad Geizhals.de angeguckt.

Preis in der Schweiz: 300-330.- CHF
Preis in Deutschland: 440-460.- CHF

Wo sind da 10&#8364; Unterschied? *g*


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Januar 2010)

Stimmt das gibts ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie sieht es denn im Vergleich zu anderen MMO´s aus? Abgesehen von der Story etc.._
> _
> _
> _Ich rede eher so vom Skillen,Equip etc..also geht man dann auch mit einer Gruppe in eine Inztanz um Equip zu sammeln? Wie sieht das mit den Raumschiffen aus? Kann man es ausbauen (so wie eine Art Housing?) __
> _



_Die meinte ich^^_
_Danke schonmal und auch für die anderen Antworten :-)_


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die meinte ich^^_
> _Danke schonmal und auch für die anderen Antworten :-)_



Ah ^^

Also equipen ist ähnlich wie in anderen Spielen. Du stattest sowohl dein Schiff als auch deine NPC-Mannschaft mit entsprechend besseren Equip aus. Alle 10 Level, ab 11,21,31 hast du Anspruch auf ein größeres besseres Schiff. Für Bodenkämpfe gibt es bessere Panzerung, Schilde und Waffen usw. Dann vergibst du Skillpunkte für dich und deine NPC-Crew um ihre Fähigkeiten zu verbessern oder um neue dazu zu bekommen.  
Das Equip ist entweder käuflich zu erwerben oder droppt von den Gegnern. Kleine Anmerkung: Das gesammte Spiel besteht aus Instanzen und auch in vielen dutzenden Ebenen. So existiert z.B. die Sternenbasis 01 (Sol-System) aus mehr als hundert Ebenen auf die man wechseln kann. Läuft so ähnlich wie bei Aion.
Sowohl bei Schiffen als auch bei deiner Spielfigur kannst du von vorn herein festlegen wo die Stärken liegen sollen. Die typischen Farben halt, wie man sie aus StarTrek kennt: 
Rot: Taktiker 
Gelb: Techniker 
Blau: Wissenschaft

Thema Housing: Kurz gesagt, nein das gibts in STO nicht. Jeder fliegt im Prinzip mit seinem eigenen Schiff. Es gibt zwar "Fleets" (Gilden) aber das ist auch nicht mehr als beispielsweise bei WoW. (Bankfach) 

Auch gibt es bisher nichts was auf Instanzen hindeutet die für mehr als 5 Spieler ausgelegt sind, was ich auch ein bisschen schade finde. Soll aber wohl was geben, wo mehrere 5er Gruppen zusammen kämpfen können. Wie das allerdings aussehen soll, weis ich noch nicht. Geht man alleine in eine 5er Ini werden automatisch andere Spieler hinzugefügt. Wenn man Pech hat ist man allein drin, was dann meistens in die Hose geht^^ Ist mir bisher aber nur ein mal passiert. Bei Bodenmissionen können zum Teil sowohl andere Spieler oder aber auch deine NPC-Crew mit dabei sein.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Okay alles klar , danke :-)_
_
_
_Hm..jetzt muss ich nurnoch abwegen ob ich es mir anschaue.. :X_


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2010)

Morgen Leute,
Also ich bekomme Montag, bzw Dienstag meinen Rechner, nachdem ich jetzt 7 Wochen gewartet habe :O 
Er war gestern schon da, aber ich nicht und hatte das Geld eh noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich wollte fragen wegen Win 7 - 64 Bit. Welche Version ist nochmal die, die man neu installieren muss ? weil gibt ja glaube ich noch eine zum upgraden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Januar 2010)

Die Upgrade Version wäre das, ich würde aber neue Installieren... und eine OEM version nehmen die ist auch noch billiger.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab da ein Problem. 
Ich habe mir ja zu Weihnachten einen Laptop zum arbeiten mit Windows 7 gegönnt. Dabei waren 32- und 64Bit Betriebssystem. (32Bit war vorinstalliert) Neujahr habe ich dann die 64Bit Version auf meinen Hauptrechner installiert und dieser fragt heute nach dem Code. Auf dem Laptop ist jedoch nur der Key für die 32Bit Version aufgeklebt.

Wo finde ich dann den 64Bit Key?

BTW. Habe ich mal die Artikel Nummern verglichen. Auf den beiden Heften (denke mal 32- und 64Bit) stehen andere, als auf dem Echtheitszertifikat der am Laptop angeklebt ist.


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2010)

Ja wollte ja die Vollversion zum neuinstallieren.

Weil ich kauf mir doch keinen neuen Rechner, mach Vista drauf, und dann Win 7 Upgrade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie teuer ist die 64- Bit Version zum neu installieren ?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

32Bit/64Bit haben den selben Code.


Nebola, das günstigste ist die System Builder ab 70&#8364;:

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a458487.html


edit: Rethelion, das Problem kenne ich. Desshalb kauf ich mir vielleicht ein Quiet Drive nur für die OS-HDD. Die andere läuft ja nicht dauerhaft, mal sehen.


Was ist LTA?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Rethelion, das Problem kenne ich. Desshalb kauf ich mir vielleicht ein Quiet Drive nur für die OS-HDD. Die andere läuft ja nicht dauerhaft, mal sehen.
> 
> 
> Was ist LTA?




Wenn die Dinger nur ned so teuer wären; evtl tausch ich meine beiden 500GB gegen eine 1TB. Raid hin oder her, wofür hab ich eine SSD.

LTA=Life Time Abo

Achja, jetzt mit aktivierten QnC hab ich im Idle nur noch 18°C *brrr*


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

und genau das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt...ach...

Naja, jetzt habe ich meine Mainboardkühler bestellt. 2x Mosfet, 1x Chipsatz, 1x80mm Noiseblocker für den Chipsatz. Im iATX-LianLi funktioniert die Heatpipe nicht und unter Last komme ich mit offenem Case und draufblasendem 120er auf 55°C was viel zu viel ist. Mit geschlossenem Case und ohne Lüfter sinds sofort 60°C aufwärts. 
Morgen geht dann noch mein Deckel zum lasern und dann bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Januar 2010)

Naja, ging irgentiwe nicht so. Habs nun über den Telefonischen Aktiviereungsprozess aktiviert.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Gut dass du grad vom Chipsatz was geschrieben hast, hab nämlich schon wieder vergessen den Lüfter übern Chipsatz zu hängen; und da war er bei 56°C^^
Teste gerade wie warm mein Phenom mit den verschiedenen Lüftern und unterschl. Drehzahlen in Prime wird.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Rethelion, warum updatest du nicht mal dein sysprofile? :x
Und 18° ist wirklich *brrrr* 
Aber saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 3333 Posts, wuhuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

18°C im idle? Fenster offen?

Ich find meine 31-33°C ja schon echt ordentlich (und 45°C bei Prime Custom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Megahalems Push/Pull rockt einfach!


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 18°C im idle? Fenster offen?


20°C Zimmertemperatur; auch wenn mir die Temperatur unlogisch vorkommt, weil kalter als Zimmtertemperatur, kann das schon hingehen. Mit Prime erreiche ich dann wieder logischere Werte^^


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Nein - kaelter als Umgebungstemperatur kann nicht "hingehen". Dazu muesstest Du ja aktiv kuehlen und nicht nur (was Luft-/Wasserkuehlung macht) die Waerme abtransportieren.


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

richtig. Unter Raumtemperatur kommt man nur mit aktiver Kühlung wie TEC-/Peltier-Elemente, LN2/Dice etc, Chiller oder KoKü.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Evtl funktioniert auch das Thermometer nicht richtig; ist auch schon ein älteres Modell.
Aber wenn ich CnQ deaktiviere komme ich auf ca 25-28°C und unter Prime sinds dann 48°C; sollte also passen.
Was mir grad auffällt, auf 500rpm ist der ISGC schonmal ungeignet als CPULüfter xD


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

haste mal nen Link zu dem Lüfter?


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2010)

Einfach unbeschreiblich wie genau man in Battfield Bad Company 2 zielen muss als Scharfschütze, ich ziel genau auf den Kopf, treffe garnichts, nicht mal den Körper, ziele etwas über den Kopf treffe nur zu 20%... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> haste mal nen Link zu dem Lüfter?



http://www.thermalta...?S=1332&ID=1863
oder
http://www.thermalta...ISGC/index.html




Soramac schrieb:


> Einfach unbeschreiblich wie genau man in Battfield Bad Company 2 zielen muss als Scharfschütze, ich ziel genau auf den Kopf, treffe garnichts, nicht mal den Körper, ziele etwas über den Kopf treffe nur zu 20%...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wind mit einberechnet?


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

Meine ehrliche Meinung dazu: Schaut aus wie der Noctua in billig.

Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Hmm - ich finde bei den beiden Bildern schaut der Thermaltake hochwertiger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und ja Sora - BFBC2 ist irgendwie schon fordernder als z.B. MW2. Und unglaublich, wie viele Punkte man braucht um im Rang aufzusteigen.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Naja beim Noctua sehn die Blätter schon leicht anders aus und haben auch andere Einkerbungen. Und der Noctua ist auch leicht gewölbt.
Aber sonst besteht schon eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

kann auch durchaus an meiner Abneigung gegenüber TT liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Lüfter taugt ists okay, kaufen werde ich sie mir trotzdem nicht, da mir weder die Optik noch die Firma gefallen. Optisch finde ich da sogar die Noctuas noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wobei meiner steckt im NT, da seh ich nicht viel davon.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Wow...beide Lüfter haben Ähnlichkeiten mit...Lüftern O.O
Sie haben Rotoren und Rahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*g*


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn es von TT einen guten CPU-Kühler geben würde(wird ja evlt der Frio) wäre ich da schon umgestiegen, genauso wäre auf die Grafikkarte ein V320 draufgekommen.
Gehäuse würde ein nettes Spedo werden. Aber wie so oft steht die Verfügbarkeit und das benötigte Geld im Weg^^
Mir ist die Firma einfach sympathisch; auch wenn man eher nach Leistung gehen sollte, ich tus ned^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Januar 2010)

hi all hab ma ne frage hab noch vista jaja habs noch will auf win 7 
umsteigen.
meine systemdaten:
AMD Phenom II X3 720 (2,8 GHz)
Sapphire HD4850 Vapor-X
gigabayte MA780G-UD3H
4 gigabyte arbeitsspeicher Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit
netzteil ausreichen strom 
soll ich 32bit oder 64bit version hollen ? 



*
*


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

64Bit; es sei denn du hast Anwendungen die nur auf 32Bit laufen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Januar 2010)

nö eigentlich keine die an 32bit gebunden sind


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola, das günstigste ist die System Builder ab 70€:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a458487.html



Kann ich dieses System Build ding einfach benutzen für nen normalen Rechner ? oder ist das eer was für Server und Firmen ?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2010)

Das ist ne ganz normale Version. Hat halt nur kein Microsoft-Telefonsupport und kein Handbuch sondern nur son Faltblatt. Aber wen juckt das schon. :S


----------



## Asoriel (31. Januar 2010)

Kannst du ganz normal verwenden wie auch die Retail-Version.

Unterschiede:
-keine schicke Verpackung
-kein Handbuch (das von der Retail kannst eh vergessen)
-kein Telefonsupport (wozu gibts Foren?)
-entweder 64- oder 32Bit (Retail hat beide DVDs)


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Nabend ihr Eierköppe..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/Apple-Steve-Jobs-ueber-Flash-beim-iPad-und-Google_41205499.html

Wo Steve Jobs recht hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend ihr Eierköppe..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naaabend



Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/n...e_41205499.html
> 
> Wo Steve Jobs recht hat...
> 
> ...



*überlegt kurz* Ne nicht schon wieder ein Apple-Geflame starten


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Wo hat er denn recht? Ich hab noch keinen Rechner wegen Flash-Problemen abstuerzen sehen - was natuerlich daran liegen kann, dass ich keine Macs nutze. So richtig glaub ich aber auch nicht daran, dass das dort der Fall ist. Um es mit seinen eigenen Worten zu sagen: Die Statistik ist "Bullshit" und versucht den schwarzen Peter "wir koennen kein Flash" Adobe zuzuschieben. Egal wie gut etwas ist (und ja - es gibt nunmal bei Flash ein paar Probleme, das stimmt schon) - wenn es sich durchgesetzt hat, kann man es nicht einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2010)

Geht nur darum, das sich Leute aufregen, das kein Flash eingebaut ist, aber wenn Adobe instabile Flash liefert.. warum sollte man so in einem teuren Produkt einbauen. Größtenteils liegts ja nicht an Apple.

Aber für mich kommt der Gedanke, das Apple einfach demnächst alle selber produzieren möchte und solange drann arbeitet, das es läuft. Software Hardware alles von Apple und läuft einbarfrei, lieber etwas selber bauen, oder warten von einem andren Hersteller bis es 100% ausgereift ist und dann erst einbauen.


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2010)

Mit Flash ist das so eine Sache... klar, es gibt HTML 5 und das ist toll, aber wer verwendet es denn jetzt schon? Kaum einer. Ich kanns verstehen dass Apple das nicht auf dem Tablet haben will, aber irgendwie ist es trotzdem schade. Bis HTML 5 mal so etabliert ist dass man wirklich kein Flash mehr braucht kann es erstmal dauern...


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Naja - die Frage ist ja, ob Steve da die Wahrheit sagt, oder vielleicht doch nur Ausreden rauskramt. Kann ja jeder mal bei sich das Flash-Plugin deaktivieren und ein paar Tage rumsurfen -> unschoen, was dann alles nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Kann mich doch nicht raushalten.
Entweder schaffen die Leute bei Apple es nicht Flash auf ihrem OS zum laufen zu bringen oder sie planen selbst was und wollen die Konkurenz einfach nicht reinlassen.
Ersteres versuchen sie natürlich auf Adobe abzuwälzen, wobei das natürlich unglaubwürdig ist wo Flash schon auf Millionen von PCs ohne Probleme läuft. Und zweiteres werden sie sich kaum erlauben; hat man ja damals bei Microsoft und Sun gesehen.
Ich persönlich würd mir schon Flash aufm Iphone wünschen, viele Seiten bauen darauf auf und man könnte Tausende von Onlinespielen zocken.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Nö, musst du nicht. Warum willst du formatieren? Aber nicht wegen Firefox? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand Tests zu dem Board hier:

*Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4*
Werde das wahrscheinlich verbauen. Von den Schnittstellen her ist es schon sehr nice. USB 3.0 und SATA III. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2010)

Ich denke Apples Problem mit Flash ist, dass weder iPhone noch iPad mit Seiten, auf denen viel Flash verwendet wird, leistungstechnisch fertig werden würden. 
Und ausserdem würde das die Akkulaufzeit verringern, und gerade damit haben sie ja auch beim Tablet wieder geworben.


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wo hat er denn recht? Ich hab noch keinen Rechner wegen Flash-Problemen abstuerzen sehen - was natuerlich daran liegen kann, dass ich keine Macs nutze.





[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif]Auf Windows-PCs kommt es nicht zu solchen Abstürzen, weil sie schon vorher aus anderen Gründen abgeschmiert sind ;P[/font]


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> *Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4*
> Werde das wahrscheinlich verbauen. Von den Schnittstellen her ist es schon sehr nice. USB 3.0 und SATA III.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst ja dann ein kleines Review erstellen. Mich würd das Board interessieren, aber bei mir bringt das so gut wie nichts außer mehr Kosten.^^



Soramac schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif"]Auf Windows-PCs kommt es nicht zu solchen Abstürzen, weil sie schon vorher aus anderen Gründen abgeschmiert sind ;P[/font]


Falsch, auf Win kommt es nicht zu solchen Abstürzen, weil es kein Mac ist^^


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Nur wenn potenzielle Apple-Nutzer davor sitzen, dann stürzt er ab. Meine beiden PC's schmieren nie ab und schon gleich garnicht durch Flash. Apple labert Scheiße, wie immer. Naja, wer sich etwas wie den IPad kauft, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Da kauf ich mir lieber nen Atom, der ist auch klein und ich kann damit machen was ich will. Mit diesen Rotzteil von IPad kannst du ja nicht mal zwei Applikationen gleichzeitig öffnen. Was will ich mit einen solchen Rotz?

- kein Multitasking
- kein USB (dafür werden demnächst wahrscheinlich dann Adapter verkauft...lol)
- bei den Anwendungen bin ich zum größten Teil an den App-Store gebunden
- kein Flash...lol!
- kein hdmi...aber man soll den Scheiß nehmen, um Filme runterzuladen
- dazu 4:3 Format

und und und...

Tut mir echt leid, aber wer sich das Ding holt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Sollte diese selbstge... Firma in einigen Jahren den Bach runtergehen, dann werde ich lachend vom Stuhl fallen.


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid, aber wer sich das Ding holt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Sollte diese selbstge... Firma in einigen Jahren den Bach runtergehen, dann werde ich lachend vom Stuhl fallen.



Glaub das wird lange dauern, wenn überhaupt das Apple den Bach runtergeht, man siehts  allein schon an den Statistiken.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Wieviel muss man für ein 28" Mountainbike einplanen? Hat da wer ne Ahnung bzw ne Seite wo es "schicke" gibt? :-)_
_
_
_Shefa oder Esp hatten sich doch irgendwann mal eins gekauft..da war sogar nen Bild drin hier..nur keine Lust 1010 Seiten durchzuschauen xD_


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Ach, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Wenn erstmal der Hype um Produkte wie das IPhone abgeklungen ist, dann sieht das wieder anders aus. Im Moment braucht halt jeder Jugendliche ein IPhone, damit er auch wer ist.
Mal sehen, was in 5 Jahren angesagt ist.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel muss man für ein 28" Mountainbike einplanen? Hat da wer ne Ahnung bzw ne Seite wo es "schicke" gibt? :-)_
> _
> _
> _Shefa oder Esp hatten sich doch irgendwann mal eins gekauft..da war sogar nen Bild drin hier..nur keine Lust 1010 Seiten durchzuschauen xD_



Das waren keine wirklichen Mountainbikes, sonder Dirtbikes. Das ist was leicht anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst mal Asoriel fragen, sein Sohn hat glaube ich auch eins. Wer sonst noch, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Sollte diese selbstge... Firma in einigen Jahren den Bach runtergehen, dann werde ich lachend vom Stuhl fallen.



Glaube nicht dass so etwas mal passieren wird; solange sich unsere Gesellschaft nicht in eine sinnvolle Richtung entwickelt und modegesteuert bleibt wird es Apple auch noch geben.
Naja außer vll es kommt eine neue Firma auf den Markt die noch exklusiver ist.

Beim iPad frag ich mich aber auch warum Apple da so was halbes rausbringt; einen praktischen Nutzen kann ich mir bei dem Teil nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls keinen anderen als mit einem iPhone oder iPod. Hätten sie ein Tablet auf Tegra-Basis mit Mac OS rausgebracht, sowas wie ein Macbook ohne Tastatur mit Touchscreen, dann wäre das ein klasse Produkt geworden wo man sich überlegen kann ob mans kauft. 
Wobei es dann auch wieder unbezahlbar wäre.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das waren keine wirklichen Mountainbikes, sonder Dirtbikes. Das ist was leicht anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Und worin besteht der Unterschied? :-)_
_
_
_Und wieviel hat´s gekostet?_
_
_
_Ich mein..Fahrrad is ja Fahrrad..ich kann damit ja hinfahren wo ich mag :X_


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

Naja, Mountainbike ist mehr oder weniger der übergeordnete Begriff des ganzen. Da drunter wird dann halt in Kategorien geteilt. Dirt, Downhill, CrossCountry usw.

Dirtbikes sind meistens ziemlich stabile Räder, die dann für Dirtjumps eingesetzt werden.


Preislich, wenn du ein ordentliches Bike haben willst weit über 1k &#8364;. 

Und Fahrrad =! Fahrrad. Mit dem Dirtbike fährt man eigentlich nicht einfach so durch die Gegend, da muss man schon richtig das Dirtjumping mit betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass so etwas mal passieren wird; solange sich unsere Gesellschaft nicht in eine sinnvolle Richtung entwickelt und modegesteuert bleibt wird es Apple auch noch geben.
> Naja außer vll es kommt eine neue Firma auf den Markt die noch exklusiver ist.
> 
> Beim iPad frag ich mich aber auch warum Apple da so was halbes rausbringt; einen praktischen Nutzen kann ich mir bei dem Teil nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls keinen anderen als mit einem iPhone oder iPod. Hätten sie ein Tablet auf Tegra-Basis mit Mac OS rausgebracht, sowas wie ein Macbook ohne Tastatur mit Touchscreen, dann wäre das ein klasse Produkt geworden wo man sich überlegen kann ob mans kauft.
> Wobei es dann auch wieder unbezahlbar wäre.



Ist halt nur die Frage, wer dann in 5 Jahren die zündende Idee hat. Muss ja nicht Apple sein. Im Moment hat Apple halt die gefragten Geschmacksmuster für sich gepachtet. Wenn die anderen dürften, dann würde immo wohl jedes Handy aussehen, wie das IPhone. ES sieht ja auch sehr schick aus, dagegen kann man nichts sagen. Ob sie aber nochmal einen solchen Wurf landen können, daß sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, Mountainbike ist mehr oder weniger der übergeordnete Begriff des ganzen. Da drunter wird dann halt in Kategorien geteilt. Dirt, Downhill, CrossCountry usw.
> 
> Dirtbikes sind meistens ziemlich stabile Räder, die dann für Dirtjumps eingesetzt werden.
> 
> ...



_Okay gut..danke ;-)_
_
_
_Hm..will mir nämlich eins (Mountainbike..)..(zum einfach rumfahren :X..) zulegen wenn da scheiss Wetter vorbei ist..wenn dann dazu noch die Kamera halbwegs pünktlich kommt dann sollte das nochmehr Spaß machen..:-)_


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2010)

Jopp, ich hab dieses hier : http://www.ghost-bik...ntain/asx-4900/ Allerdings in weis, da sieht es dann so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das hat ca. 1000 Euro gekostet, ist aber auch echt super... hat eine sehr angenehme Federung. Die MTB von Ghost finde ich allgemein ganz cool, kannst dich ja mal mal bei denen umschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein iPad werd ich mir garantiert auch nicht holen, dafür kann man zu wenig machen mit dem Teil.
Sollte ich mir irgendwann mal ein Tablet holen, dann garantiert ein Tegra-Tablet mit Windows, esseiden Apple bringt doch noch ein OS X iPad raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Okay das übersteigt dann doch meinen Preisrahmen..bzw..weiss ich eigentlich noch garnicht was ich dann dafür ausgeben will..aber naja..nach der Kamera wird dann sicherlich nichtmehr viel Übrig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_
_
_Was muss ich denn für ein "einfaches" Mountainbike zum "einfach rumfahren" einplanen? Gibts da so nen groben Preisrahmen den man nennen könnte?_


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

Meins: *Klick*

Preis für ein einfaches MTB... gute Frage. Normal reicht wenn du einfach nur so rumfahren willst, auch ein wirklich günstiges für ~500&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das hier z.B. http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/lakes-trail-130


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Naja - fuer die Haelfte bekommst Du auch schon etwas Anstaendiges, nur halt so ein Supermarkt-/Baumarkt-Teil fuer 100-200€ solltest Du nicht kaufen.

PS: Gna - im Moment kommen einfach zu viele nette Spiele raus. *erfolglos versuch dem Ausprobierzwang zu widerstehen*


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Welche Spiele denn zB.? :-)_
_
_
_Hast vllt ein Beispiel für ein Bike zu dem Preis? _
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Danke schonmal & auch danke Shefa :-)_


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, unter 500 Euro gibts bereits jede Menge gutes.
Am besten schaust du dich mal in einem großen Fahrradfachhandel um, da kannst die auch gleich ausprobieren.

Shefa, wie heisst deins denn?


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

Meins heisst "AMR Lector 7700", und dann halt die schwarze Variante von dem Bike.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Am besten schaust du dich mal in einem großen Fahrradfachhandel um, da kannst die auch gleich ausprobieren.



_Joa..hat ja noch Zeit..und ausserdem muss ich dann mal schauen wieviel überhaupt übrig bleibt nach Cam,Objektiv(en),Speicherkarte(n),Akku(s),Rucksack,Tasche und vllt Stativ.._
_
_
_Aber da ich so groß bin muss es schon ein 28" sein..naja..mal schauen dann :-)_


----------



## EspCap (31. Januar 2010)

Wow, das hat ja auch einen netten Preis ^^
Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, auch von den Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, das Teil hat wirklich einen stolzen Preis. Aber wenn ich nicht solche guten Kontakte gehabt hätte, dann wäre das nie im Leben bezahlbar gewesen für mich :>


----------



## Shadlight (31. Januar 2010)

Ich kann das Mountain-Bike empfehlen, oder schau mal im Radforum.de nach. Die kennen sich dort wohl am besten aus.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Danke für den Link ;-)_


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

paini wenn ich mich recht erinnere wohnst du in Berlin...
Wozu willst du da ein teures Fahrrad? Es hat eh viel mehr Style, auf so nem schönen alten Hollandrad durch die Gegend zu strampeln, und wenn man nicht grad so fahrradwahnsinnig ist wie ich reicht das auch (Ich fahr am Liebsten mit Tempo 40 durch die Stadt...aufm Touringrad ;D

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Ich will ja kein teures Bike ;-)_
_Ich suche ja ein "einfaches" mit dem ich hier (und in der Umgebung) rumfahren kann..in Verbindung mit der hoffentlich bis dahin vorhandenen Kamera ist es sicher besser als alles zu Fuß zu besuchen :X_
_
_
_Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen? Wird bei mir leider nicht angezeigt :<_


----------



## Vaishyana (31. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand nen kleinen Größenvergleich 24" Wide gegen 19" standart für mich? (Bilder)


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_http://www.andreas-demmer.de/images/weblog/Image/arbeitsplatz_bartenbach.jpg_
_
_
_Mitte : 24" Wide_
_Links : 19"_
_Rechts : 20"_


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich will ja kein teures Bike ;-)_
> _Ich suche ja ein "einfaches" mit dem ich hier (und in der Umgebung) rumfahren kann..in Verbindung mit der hoffentlich bis dahin vorhandenen Kamera ist es sicher besser als alles zu Fuß zu besuchen :X_


Ja eben...altes Hollandrad ftw ;D
_
_
_



			Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen? Wird bei mir leider nicht angezeigt :<
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Apple (bzw. Steve Jobs) Verarsche
2 Bilder:
Steve Jobs präsentiert das IPhone 3GS (oder wasweißich) 2009 -> Und dann das IPad 2010, das halt ein 4mal größeres IPhone ist 2010
Steve Jobs präsentiert ein MacBook Air 2009 -> Und dann ein gigantisches Notebook 2010
Und dadrunter halt
Evolution 
by Steve Jobs ;D


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Okay :-)_
_
_
_Komisch das Safari das nicht anzeigt.._
_
_
_
_
_/Edit zum Bike : Naja..soll schon ein wenig Komfort bieten..will dann ja nicht meine Fotoausrüstung durchschütteln :X_


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wird das Bild auch nicht angezeigt im FF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Dann bin ich ja zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Hmm...kommt aus ner Fotostrecke auf Chip...war bei dem Link von Sora einer der angezeigten Links...halt Funpics und so über das iPad ;D


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2010)

Dazu hatte Nira letztens n gutes gepostet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Januar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14286&Itemid=158

Das klingt mal interssant. Wäre sogar eine Überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2010)

Dachte ich mir auch als ich das gelesen hab. 
Einfach weil das für mich n vollständig taugliches Pad ist. Hab bisher aber nicht gefunden ob das auch ne Handschrifterkennung hat, wenn ja wär das Ding für die Uni echt praktisch. Darüber hinaus fehlt mir dort W-LAN nach n-Standard, aber sonst ist eigentlich alles da was das mobile Herz begehrt.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Ey ExoPC gefällt mir.
Wenn sie wirklich das rausbringen, was Millionen Apple-Hype-Menschen sich erhofft hatten, wird vielleicht der Apple-Hype endlich aufhören und wir haben nen neuen Kulthersteller...hat auch mal nen kuuuuhlen Namen
ExoSlate 3X <- Hört sich doch schon mal nice an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2010)

_Muss ich mir auch noch zulegen so nen kleines Netbook o.ä..wenn meine Kamera dann da ist..als "mobilen Bildspeicher" bzw. um mal so nen groben Überblick vor Ort zu haben ob das Bild halbwegs was geworden ist.._
_
_
_Vllt sogar so nen Ding..obwohl ein Netbook sicher günstiger ist und vollkommen ausreicht.._


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - fuer die Haelfte bekommst Du auch schon etwas Anstaendiges, nur halt so ein Supermarkt-/Baumarkt-Teil fuer 100-200€ solltest Du nicht kaufen.
> 
> PS: Gna - im Moment kommen einfach zu viele nette Spiele raus. *erfolglos versuch dem Ausprobierzwang zu widerstehen*



Bei Baumarkt-Fahrräder muss ich immer an eine geile Geschichte aus meiner Jugend denken. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich ein Mountainbike aus dem Baumarkt geholt und war voll stolz. In der Nacht saßen wir draußen auf einer Bank in der Pampa. Mein Kumpel bohrte immer mit seinen neuen Rad hin und her. Irgendwann verschwand er in der Dunkelheit und es machte einen Schlag. Kurz darauf kam er aus dem Dunkel hervor mit zwei Rahmenteile in der Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit, bei der G15 seine E-Mail Adresse auf eine Makrotaste zu legen? Bekomme das "@" nicht hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit du bekommst das "@" nicht hin? 

Und warst du derjenige, der irgendwie eine Grafikkarte gebraucht hatte? :>

Hmm... mit meiner G11 funktioniert kein einziges Makro mehr. Egal was ich mache, die Tasten reagieren nicht :/


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Bei der Aufzeichnung funktioniert das nicht mit Alt & Q.

Grafikkarte, ja, das war ich. Bzw eine Freundin, aber die hat sich seit dem nicht mehr deswegen gemeldet. Sie sind nicht sicher ob NT oder Grafikkarte. Fahre am Mittwoch hin und schaue mir das mal an.

G11 hat sich ein Bekannter auch gekauft zu Weihnachten. 1 Woche später gingen G-Taste, F-Tasten, ESC und manch andere nicht mehr. Woran das liegt wissen wir auch nicht.

Er hat sie wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Warum funktioniert Alt & Q nicht? Da müsste doch halt ganz normal stehen, das du "Alt" gedrückt hälst, dann drückst du "Q" und lässt dann beides los. Bei dem Aufzeichnen des Makro's sollte ja eigentlich kein "@" stehen. Oder ich verstehe dich grade vollkommen falsch und stehe mal wieder auf dem Schlauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab meine G11 jetzt seit... ~ 3 Jahren. Hab die G-Tasten nur früher mal benutzt, weil ich dort wichtige Shortcuts für Photoshop draufhatte, aber jetzt "liegen sie nur so rum". Werd der Sache später nochmal auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Jo, so ist es auch drin. Wird nur nicht annerkannt. Das @ wird dann weggelassen wenn ich das Makro drücke. 

Morgen mal Asoriel fragen.

Vielleicht funktionierts bei dir ja, wenn du Treiber neuinstallierts. Schaden kannst nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Treiber hab ich grade mal neuinstalliert. Immer noch das selbe Problem. Naja, mir jetzt auch egal :>


----------



## Martel (1. Februar 2010)

So, ich habe es nun geschaft!

Auflösung 5040 * 1050

Setting:

Links nach Rechts


Samsung Snyncmaster 223 BW 22" 1680*1050	---  Zalman Trimon 3D 22" 1680*1050 --  Samsung Snyncmaster 223 BW 22" 1680*1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da es hier leider nicht geht, die Bilder via Flash einzuspielen hier der Link:  www.juxclan.de 	liefere euch aber einzelne Bilder nochmal nach ;-)



Was noch fehlt: Trackir 5


Ich hoffe und bete das das Alien vs Predator 3 das von Haus aus unterstützt.... Borderlands geht leider überhaupt nicht. Aber auch das einzigste Spiel das ich habe das nicht geht.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Mich würde ja total stören, dass der innere Monitor viel kräftigere Farben hat als die äußeren.
Davon abgesehen ist die Perspektive verzerrt, stell das mal richtig ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Farben sieht nur so aus ( gut etwas Unterschied ist da ). Der mittlere Monitor ist nicht entspiegelt. Das ist der 3D Monitor.

Ja Ausrichten... muss ich noch machen... nun hetze mich nicht ;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Februar 2010)

Mir Persönlich Sitz zu die Zu nahe am Monitor, sieht sicher nicht alle 3 gleichzeitig.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch als ich das gelesen hab.
> Einfach weil das für mich n vollständig taugliches Pad ist. Hab bisher aber nicht gefunden ob das auch ne Handschrifterkennung hat, wenn ja wär das Ding für die Uni echt praktisch. Darüber hinaus fehlt mir dort W-LAN nach n-Standard, aber sonst ist eigentlich alles da was das mobile Herz begehrt.



Handschrifterkennung ist bei Win7 eig. sehr gut - ich schreib sowieso schon extrem schmierig (sagen alle weiber - ich schreib aber echt wie'n kerl xD) und wenn ich das noch langziehe, erkennt ders trotzdem^^

ABER:
Ich schreib trotzdem lieber mit Tastatur: Bin da um einiges schneller ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2010)

Ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann auch hübsch schreiben...


----------



## Niranda (1. Februar 2010)

du bist auchn weib ^^


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Du hast meine Krakelschrift noch nich gesehn Nira. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann schreiben wir alle einen Satz normal auf, wie wir ihn normal schreiben würden - also nicht so verstellt, machen ein Foto davon und laden das dann hoch.
Das Foto/Scan dann hier (oder extra thread -> "Die Handschrift von PC-Freaks" ? xD) hochladen und vergleichen xD

Müssen uns nur noch auf einen Satz einigen, in dem möglichst alle Buchstaben vorkommen... hm ^^



> Des öfteren gehe ich mit meinem Vater Wolfgang ziemlich zügig Äpfel sammeln und um das quantische Mysterium zu vollenden, platzierten wir experientell komische Dinger, die wir dann bejubelten.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Wozu brauchen wir eine ordentliche Handschrift wenn es PC's und Drucker gibt?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil kann per Hand immer noch schneller und fehlerfreier Texte verfassen als ich tippen kann. Ich tipp zwar net langsam, aber auch net 10-Finger-Superfast. Davon abgesehen ist für Leute die mathematisches Zeugs studieren Handschrift wesentlich besser weil man viele Operatoren oder große Bruchstriche nur über große Umwege dahin bekommt wo man sie haben will.


----------



## Niranda (1. Februar 2010)

Solange es keine Schrifterkennung gibt, die alles erkennt, brauchen wir ne ordentliche ^^

Btw hab oben nen Satz mit allen Buchstaben gepostet^^


> *Des öfteren gehe ich mit meinem Vater Wolfgang ziemlich zügig Äpfel sammeln und um das quantische Mysterium zu vollenden, platzierten wir experientell komische Dinger, die wir dann bejubelten.*



Edit:
Dann kennst du OneNote nicht Kyragan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Ich schreibe mit der Hand auch schneller, am Rechner aber auch. Ich schreibe halt wirklich schnell im 10-Finger-System.
Mathematisches Zeugs? Da zählt ja dann Informatik nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich schreibe am PC schneller und auch fehlerfreier; obwohl ich kein Richtiges 10Finger benutze.
Wenn ich so was schreibe sieht es immer unglaublich hässlich aus und dann lasse ich noch Buchstaben weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

Ich kann am Rechner relativ schnell und fehlerfrei schreiben (ich benutz das expandierte 3Finger-Schreibsystem), aber da ich eine ziemlich gute Handschrift habe schreib ich auch sehr gerne mit der Hand...ausserdem hat man, wenn man seitenweise Handschrift vor sich hat, viel mehr das Gefühl, etwas vollbracht zu haben, was für die Ewigkeit halten kann.


----------



## Niranda (1. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [...] aber da ich eine ziemlich gute Handschrift habe [...]


Boah stinkst du vor Eigenlob :x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreib ich auch sehr gerne mit der Hand...ausserdem hat man, wenn man seitenweise Handschrift vor sich hat, viel mehr das Gefühl, etwas vollbracht zu haben, was für die Ewigkeit halten kann.
[/QUOTE]
Stimmt, das Handgelenk bedankt sich auch mit schmerzen^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Februar 2010)

Ne frage bin kurz davor mir windows 7 bei amazon zu bestellen, 
da steht ich kan overnightexpress nutzen, aber kostet das was wen 
bei dem prudukt versandkostenfrei steht ???


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Boah stinkst du vor Eigenlob :x
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nix Eigenlob. Tatsachenfeststellung :>



> Stimmt, das Handgelenk bedankt sich auch mit schmerzen^^


Das stimmt allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (1. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ne frage bin kurz davor mir windows 7 bei amazon zu bestellen,
> da steht ich kan overnightexpress nutzen, aber kostet das was wen
> bei dem prudukt versandkostenfrei steht ???



Ja, das kostet extra. Versandkosten entfallen nur bei Standardversand.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (1. Februar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor allem bekommt man irgendwie Lust, einen Touchscreen in 'nen Stein einzubauen.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. Februar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast vllt ein Beispiel für ein Bike zu dem Preis? _




Ich würde dir auch eher kleinere Fachhandel ans Herz legen. So zwischen 15-18 bin ich noch recht ambitioniert Cross-Country gefahren und hab mich zu der Zeit natürlich auch mit der Materie beschäftigt. Also ein vollgefedertes MTB für 500€ ist meines Erachtens nicht besonders sinnig. Wenn hier auch nur eine einigermaßen brauchbare Gabel + Dämpfer verbaut wurden muss am Rest gespart werden. 
Stell dir das einfach vor wie ein 500€ PC in dem ein I7 und 6 GB Ram verbaut wurden, für den Rest bleibt einfach kein Geld mehr übrig.

Allerdings bekommst du für 500€ ein solides Hardtail, welches zwar kein Leichtgewicht sein wird, jedoch auch nicht zu schwer ist und eine brauchbare Gabel hat. Wenn du damit aber wirklich ins Gelände willst und nun kein Fahrtechnik-Freak bist würde ich dir etwas mehr Buget ans Herz legen um ein Rad zu kaufen welches etwas mehr Fahrfehler verzeit :-)

Auch hier kann ich dir nur bedingt zu "Fertig-Rädern" raten. Mit Glück gibt es hier gute Angebote, doch wenn man nicht Fachkundig ist erkennt man eben nicht woran gesparrt wurde. Ein Fachhändler kann dir aber auf einem günstigen Rahmen was schönes aufbauen...
Außerdem sind zum Saisonwechsel die Räder des Vorjahres meist recht günstig zu haben (zumindest bei kleineren Geschäften, die dann ihr Sortiment umstellen).


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Macht Buffed bei euch auch grad so ein paar Macken beim laden..?


----------



## muehe (1. Februar 2010)

jup


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich ist das Teil falsch.
Der Stein kann Multitasking:
-Werkzeug
-Befestigung
-Waffe
-"Wärmflasche"
-Schutz
-etc. pp. -> Der Stein ist ein universalwerkzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich will hab ich ne halbwegs schöne/leserliche Handschrift, nur hab ich im normalfall keine Zeit, schön zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der letzten Bioklausur wurde mir zum ersten mal Punktabzug angedroht weil der Lehrer nicht alles lesen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber schreibt ihr mal 7 Seiten in Schönschrift wenn ihr nur 45 Minuten Zeit habt... ^^


Edit : Multitasking wäre, wenn du den Stein gleichzeitig als Waffe und Wärmflasche benutzen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Er braucht außerdem erst gar keine Batterie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Februar 2010)

Total lächerliche Vergleiche sind das, aber natürlich weiß ich, dass das Bild nur als Spaß dient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (1. Februar 2010)

Reicht ein 200W Netzteil für eine 6200gt und einen Intel Pentium 4 mit 2,6ghz?
Bin grad dabei aus alten Teilen nen Pc zusammenzubasteln und frag mich ob ich das nehmen kann ^^


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Warum zum Geier kann ich keine PM schreiben? wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Was hast du angestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: AH! Jetzt! In meinem Profil warn Haken drin, dass der Nachrichtendienst deaktiviert ist. Warum auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen kleinen Größenvergleich 24" Wide gegen 19" standart für mich? (Bilder)



Bild von mir. Links ein 23,5" 2333SW und rechts ein 19" L1953TR.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wehe es meckert jemand wegen Unordnung. Das ist unser Hobbyraum/Büro/Rumpelkammer.



painschkes wenn du was zum Thema Rad suchst: Meld dich! Nach Modellbau mein 2. liebstes Hobby (ja, sogar noch vor PC-Zeug). Solltest du aber keine speziellen Fragen haben: Das Stevens S4 ist im Bereich 500€ sehr ordentlich. Das S3 kostet ca. 400€, auch absolut in Ordnung, aber eine Baugruppe kleiner als das S4.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Das ist aber wirklich mal Unordentlich :>


Habs grade hinbekommen meine PC-Boxen zu schrotten. Man sollte nie einen 2000Watt Verstärker voll aufdrehen, und den an solche billigen Teile hängen


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir siehts selten ordentlicher aus. Eher kommen da noch Kaffeepötte dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Zufällig jemand in letzter Zeit zur Musterungsuntersuchung gewesen? Bzw kann mir sagen wie es da so "abgeht"?_
_
_
_Danke :-)_
_
_
_Btw..gudn Abend :>_


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Warum? Ist es bei dir demnächst auch soweit?^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Brief war heute drin - 23.2 ist Untersuchung/Test.._
_
_
_Da ich aber nicht will (ich mag die Bundeswehr halt nicht) überlege ich grad was man da tut?_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Gibts da nicht so einen Fragebogen? Da musst du dann einfach nur mit totalem Schwachsinn antworten. 

Beispiel:

Frage: Hatten sie jemals Alkoholprobleme?
Antwort: Nein, ich bin immer ohne Probleme an das Zeug gekommen.


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Öhm... du kannst du einfach verweigern und sagen dass du Zivi machst, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Naja ich werd demnächst auch die Musterung haben und überlege auch wie ich da drum rum komme^^
Hab eigtl nichts gegen die BW, aber ich sehs nicht ein dass ich zu irgendwas gezwungen werde was total unsinnig und unnötig ist; besonders nach 3 Jahren Ausbildung zum Fisi...
leicht wird es aber nicht werden, die nehmen doch fast jeden.



EspCap schrieb:


> Öhm... du kannst du einfach verweigern und sagen dass du Zivi machst, oder?


Das ist ja soviel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Ich mag ja beides nicht machen , das ist das Problem..wer hat schon Lust alten Leuten den Hintern abzuwischen? Ich nicht.._
_
_
_Ich hab derzeit meine Arbeit und meinen Rythmus..wieso wollen die einen da rausreissen..?!_


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, Zivi heisst ja nicht unbedingt dass man im Altersheim arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne ein paar Leute die machen ihren Zivi im Rechenzentrum der Uniklinik, das ist recht entspannt.
Wenn du aktuell schon einen Job hast ist das natürlich blöd : /


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Zivi =! alten Leuten den Hintern abwischen. Man kann dabei auch einfach Lieferservice machen, oder bei Gärtnereien aushelfen. Mittlerweile gibt es da tausende Möglichkeiten


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

Oder zB Erzieher in nem Internat oder sonst irgendwas. Da gibts schon genügend anständige Alternativen. Außerdem: Ich glaube es gibt kaum was lustigeres, als mit nem guten Kumpel zusammen Zivi zu machen.


Ansonsten: Wirst du ausgemustert musst du weder noch machen, aber dazu musst du natürlich zur Musterung (welche wirklich nicht schlimm ist).


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Dann such mir doch mal in Berlin-Lichtenberg und umgebung was raus ;-) _
_
_
_Ich finde nichts (ausser alten Leuten den Hintern abzuwischen).._
_
_
_
_
_
__Ich versteh den Schwachsinn einfach nicht..entweder man will hin oder man will nicht..und wenn man Arbeit hat ist das sowieso totaler Schwachsinn..aber naja..was soll man sagen.._
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist warum sollte man entweder das eine oder das andere machen? Also wo liegt da Sinn und Motivation?
Man wird aus seiner Arbeit und seinem Leben gerissen und zu irgendwas gezwungen.

Thema Motivation interessiert mich ja am meisten; hör immer von Freunden und Kollegen wie die rumgescheucht wurden und dies und das machen mussten. Die versuchen mir richtig Angst zu machen; aber was interessiert mich das? Wo steht geschrieben dass ich mich anstrengen oder spuren muss? Sollen sie mich halt rauswerfen^^


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Die Musterung selbst ist harmlos. Kleinere Fittnesstests, Hör- und Sehtest, einmal ins Röhrchen strullen und fertig ist. Alles halb so wild. Wenn du irgendwelche Atteste hast: Mitbringen, das kann dir einiges ersparen. Die medizinische Untersuchung musst du bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt eigentlich immer machen. Bevor die dich zum med. Teil schicken steht halt nen Gespräch aufm Plan bei dem du auch angeben kannst zu verweigern. Dann musst du die med. Untersuchung trotzdem machen, weils ja sein könnte dass du T5 gemustert wirst und somit ausgemustert, im Endeffekt also gar nichts machen musst.

Im übrigen: Solltest du die Option Verweigerung heranziehen und dennoch tauglich gemustert werden musst du ein Schreiben aufsetzen in dem die Gründe für deine Verweigerung schilderst. Kein Bock hilft da übrigens nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Naja..das die Musterung selbst nicht schlimm ist war mir schon klar , davor habe ich auch keine "Angst" ich hab halt nur keinen Bock auf das was folgt falls ich nicht ausgemustert werde.._
_
_
_Ich werd vorher mal zum Arzt gehen und mir ein paar Atteste holen..hab eh einige "Probleme"..(etwas) verkrümmte Wirbelsäule (nach kurzer Zeit __immer__ Rückenschmerzen) - (zu schnell gewachsen) , Laktoseintolleranz (+ziemlich schwaches Immum-System - auch wenn sich das im Rahmen hält..) und noch einiges mehr.._


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Rückenprobleme können durchaus zur Ausmusterung führen. Kumpel von mir ist kerngesund, bei der Musterung haben sie festgestellt dass er ne gekrümmte Wirbelsäule hat. Er hat davon noch nie was gespürt oder gewusst, keiner hats vorher gemerkt. Hat auch keine Rolle gespielt: T5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Hm..das wäre natürlich praktisch..dazu bin ich derzeit (durch Faulheit bedingt) eh nicht der sportlichste..naja..mal schauen.._
_
_
_Das ich nicht zum Bund will und eh nicht komme ist mir klar..ich hab aber kein Bock auf Zivi.._


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Hm vll hab ich da ja Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin nämlich bis auf ein paar verschobene Backenzähne kerngesund und vll 2 Tage im Jahr krank...

Damit es nicht ganz ins OT geht hier ein Technikbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Mir ist grad wieder aufgefallen wieviel besser Mass Effect 2 aussieht, wenn man per nHancer 16x AA erzwingt. O.O


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

Der Musashi Setsugen auf der 5850 sieht komisch aus, ebenso der TT auf dem Brocken.


Warum hast du den Kühler so herum montiert? Immer offener Aufbau? (dann würde ich es noch verstehen)


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Dasn Setsugen!Und der sieht immer so aus, ist haltn 120er. Der ragt n gutes Stück ausm PCB. Bei mir isses net ganz so viel (glaub ich :S ).


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

ach, mein ich doch. Sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Der Musashi Setsugen auf der 5850 sieht komisch aus, ebenso der TT auf dem Brocken.
> 
> 
> Warum hast du den Kühler so herum montiert? Immer offener Aufbau? (dann würde ich es noch verstehen)



Naja wie soll der Setsugen denn sonst aussehen^^
Der Brocken lässt sich leider nur so herum montieren, nur bei den Intel-Sockeln lässt er sich senkrecht einbauen.
Habe ich leider überlesen.... -.-

Und nichts gegen meinen ISGC, der ist imba^^

EDIT: Wie kommts eigtl. dass so viele Leute TT nicht mögen? Ich freu mich ja schon auf mein Kurzreview im HWLUXX^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, Thermaltake verbinde ich mit extremem Billigschund, egal ob diverse Gehäuselüfter (von denen ich noch keinen ohne schleifen/klackern hatte), Mistgehäuse (Soprano) oder der gigantisch tollen Bigwater.


Link zum Review im Luxx brauch ich dann übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Februar 2010)

So, wie versprochen noch mal ein Pic im Forum. Ob es euch interessiert.. keine Ahnung.. ;-) wohl ehr nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: Weiß jemand ob AvP 3 nur Steam only ist? Und ob man da dran kommt mit deutschen Account?


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mir ist grad wieder aufgefallen wieviel besser Mass Effect 2 aussieht, wenn man per nHancer 16x AA erzwingt. O.O


Echt? Muss ich mal ausprobieren.. ich finde aber auch dass das so schon super aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Naja, Thermaltake verbinde ich mit extremem Billigschund, egal ob diverse Gehäuselüfter (von denen ich noch keinen ohne schleifen/klackern hatte), Mistgehäuse (Soprano) oder der gigantisch tollen Bigwater.
> 
> Link zum Review im Luxx brauch ich dann übrigens
> 
> ...



Also mein Armor+ war ein geniales Gehäuse, massig Platz, gute Verarbeitung und einen Mainboardschlitten. Dafür war es 20kg schwer und die Lüfter war wirklich etwas lauter^^
Bei der Bigwater reizt es mich ja immer noch; grad extra will ich die testen weil mich ein paar Leuts im Luxx tierisch aufregen. Mal schaun ob es da mal wieder ein Angebot gibt, letztes Jahr zur Cebit gabs welche günstig.
Und den Service finde ich auch klasse; man bekommt immer schnell eine Antwort auf Anfragen und je nach dem was fehlt bekommt man gratis Austausch. Fürs Armor hab ich damals eine zweite Gehäuseseite bekommen, und jetzt den ISGC. Und noch ne Schachtel mit diesen tollen Kabelhalterungen^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Februar 2010)

Asoriel willst du den Papierkorb auch in der Windows Leiste haben? ich kenne einen Trick wie das geht!!! ^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

also wenn du ein Test zur Bigwater schreiben würdest, das wäre sicher ein Spaß. Am besten im Luxx posten, ich garantier dir jetzt schon 10 Seiten purer Hasstiraden.


Mich würde aber echt mal interessieren, wie schlecht die Dinger wirklich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was heißt für dich günstig und welche Version war es?


----------



## Ol@f (1. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Musterung selbst ist harmlos. Kleinere Fittnesstests, Hör- und Sehtest, einmal ins Röhrchen strullen und fertig ist.


Wenn das letztere nicht so ist, wie es sein sollte, dann wirst du 100% ausgemustert. Ich kenn da so paar Kollegen bei denen es so der Fall war. Aber Musterung selbst dauert so knapp ne Stunde.

Edit.
Btw. gekrümmter Rücken hat bei nem Kollegen zu T2 geführt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das eine neumodische Erscheinung ist. Kommt halt vom zu vielen Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bei mir wars übrigens das rechte Auge (ist ein bisschen kurzsichtig) :>


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also wenn du ein Test zur Bigwater schreiben würdest, das wäre sicher ein Spaß. Am besten im Luxx posten, ich garantier dir jetzt schon 10 Seiten purer Hasstiraden.
> Mich würde aber echt mal interessieren, wie schlecht die Dinger wirklich sind
> 
> 
> ...



Naja schlecht kühlen wird sie nicht, höchstens etwas lauter sein was bei der billigen Pumpe klar sein dürfte; und selbst wenn ich ein positives Ergebnis bekomme werden die im Luxx es nicht glauben, da wird ja jedes Produkt von TT einfach niedergemacht ohne jede Grundlage; z.B. bei den ISGC die es in Deutschland nicht mal gibt.

Ich find jetzt den Beitrag im Forum nicht mehr, aber ich glaub es war die kleinste Wakü(770) für um die 70€; jedenfalls war es damals ein guter Preis. 
Mir wärs das Geld auf alle Fälle wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

mal ganz ehrlich: Da würde ich mir eher eine H50 kaufen. Die macht auf mich einen deutlich hochwertigeren Eindruck, kann aber auch an meinen Vorurteilen gegen TT liegen.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Von euch hat nicht jemand einen RS-Account oder? Ich will was runterladen (20MB-Bilder) aber Server sind überlastet :/

Edit: Ach egal


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Btw. gekrümmter Rücken hat bei nem Kollegen zu T2 geführt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das eine neumodische Erscheinung ist. Kommt halt vom zu vielen Zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_-.-_


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich: Da würde ich mir eher eine H50 kaufen. Die macht auf mich einen deutlich hochwertigeren Eindruck, kann aber auch an meinen Vorurteilen gegen TT liegen.



Das wär ja fad, wo liegt da die Spannung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Paini, vielleicht können wir uns ja irgentwie einigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du willst nicht zum Bund/Zivi und ich möchte gern hin, habe aber bedenken bei meinem Zähnen, da ich im Sportunterricht mal einen Speer abbekommen habe und das zieeemlich weh tat. :-/


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Wieso Zähne? Untersuchen die die? o_o_


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, hoffe nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Also wenn man Probleme mit den Zähnen hat, die zum Beispiel nicht richtig sitzen oder so, dann wird man auf jedenfall nicht T1 gemustert.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Okay..dann trifft das aufjeden Fall schonmal auf mich zu..was ist T1?_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

T1 ist halt, das du so gesund bist wie man nur sein kann. Dann darfst in der Theorie alles beim Bund machen. Kampftauchen, Pilot in Kampfjets. Alles halt. Und bei T5 bist du halt zu nichts zu gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gabs eigentlich auch T0?


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Tauglichkeitsgrad 1, also alles perfekt sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

Naja..am liebsten wäre mir T5 xD

T1 ist´s aufjeden Fall schonmal nicht..T2 sicherlich auch nicht (Rücken/Wirbelsäule - sieht man mir auch an) und T3..was ist da so der "Ausscheidungsgrund"? T4 ist gay..need0r T5 :<



Vllt sollte ich in L33t-Schrift meine Antworten schreiben beim Test? xD


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe eigentlich, dass ich T1 gemustert werde. Ich will unbedingt zum Bund und wenn's mir gefällt lasse ich mich verpflichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




L33T-Speak ist unnötig. Schreib einfach totalen Schwachsinn hin, das reicht schon.


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Das kannst du dir hier mal anschauen : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tauglichkeitsgrad
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht zur BW will, sollte ich doch genommen werden hoffe ich auch auf T1; ich hab keine Lust mich dann bei denen in ein Büro zu sitzen.
Laut Wiki müsste ich ja T1 sein, wenn ich keine unbekannten Leiden habe.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

in Leetspeak schreiben, dicke Hornbrille auf die Nase, 3 Wochen nix essen und mit leicht fettigen Haaren auftauchen, dazu dein krummer Rücken und sie stecken dich sofort und ohne Fragen in den Serverraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Verdammt, ich hab Asthma... ich bin T5 -.-


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

jopp, hab ich auch laut Arzt. Hab davon aber noch nie was bemerkt, weder im Sommer noch im Winter, weder in der Ruhe noch beim Mountainbiken unter Volllast.


Ansonsten ist T5 noch lange nicht übel, damit kannst du Zivi/Wehrdienst auslassen und direkt mit Ausbildung/Studium beginnen. Auch nicht übel.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Merken tu ich von meinem Asthma auch rein garnichts. Da kann kommen was wolle.

Ich find T5 übel, da ich ja eigentlich zum Bund wollte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Februar 2010)

keine Gesundheitsstörungen
keine Verwendungsausschlüsse im Verwendungsausweis (*Gesunder und durchschnittlich trainierter **Jugendlicher*) <------ Wie muss man das verstehen was ist denn *durchschnittlich ?*
keine Fehlsichtigkeit (Grenze in der Praxis etwa +/- 1 dpt)
keine feste vornliegende Zahnspange




Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich find T5 übel, da ich ja eigentlich zum Bund wollte.





[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Glaub mir selbst wenn die sagen du kannst nicht, musst du gleich sagen du willst unbedingt, du wärst hoch Motiwirt. [/font]


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Hm..ich glaub ich passe zu T5 : _
_
_
_- Suizidgefährdung - okay.. eher "Spaß"_
_- _[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]_Fehlen der notwendigen Körperstatur (Größe, Gewicht) - derzeit durch Faulheit wohl Nr.2_[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]_- Transsexualität - okay..auch eher Spaß.._[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]_- Psychosen (Paranoid) - ich hatte mal Angst im Dunklen.. xD_[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]_Und da steht auch was mit irgendwelchem Essen (Allergie o.ä..) Laktoseintolleranz 4tw <3_[/font]


----------



## Ogil (1. Februar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Laktoseintolleranz_



Wehrpflichtiger ist aus anderen medizinischen Gründen nicht in der Lage in militärischer Gemeinschaft zu leben (Allergien, besonders gegen Nahrungsmittel, die eine Gemeinschaftsverpflegung unmöglich machen u. Ä.) -> T5

PS: Allerdings Reaktionszeiten, die ein Zwischendraengeln erlauben. Doch T2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

T0 gab es glaube ich nicht und *T4* wurde 2004 abgeschafft.

Edit: T3 wars, nicht T4.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wehrpflichtiger ist aus anderen medizinischen Gründen nicht in der Lage in militärischer Gemeinschaft zu leben (Allergien, besonders gegen Nahrungsmittel, die eine Gemeinschaftsverpflegung unmöglich machen u. Ä.) -> T5
> 
> PS: Allerdings Reaktionszeiten, die ein Zwischendraengeln erlauben. Doch T2.
> 
> ...



_Muss ich das jetzt verstehen? o_o_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir das alles durchlese bin ich froh, dass ich das alles schon hinter mir habe.

Wir haben damals immer Spintsaufen "gespielt". Alle sitzen auf den Spint und es wird gemeinsam Bier für Bier getrunken. Wer zuerst auf die Toilette muss oder runterfällt muss bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bund war sehr spassig und vor allem feucht-fröhlich. Vor allem weil ich vor dem Bund kaum Alkohol getrunken habe (danach übrigens auch nichtmehr).


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

Hm das könnte für mich als Antialkoholiker schlecht werden...geht mir ja jetzt schon so auf Feiern, dass ich rumsitze und ned weiss was ich machen soll.

Kann man Arachnophiobie als Psychose werten?
Suizidgefahr wäre nichts für mich, da komm ich nacher noch in die Anstalt.^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. Februar 2010)

Was bitteschön hat das denn jetzt Alles mit PC-Technik zu tun? !!


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

So ziemlich alles, warum?


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2010)

Gegenfrage - was kümmert dich das?


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

One/XMX ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Handelt sich zwar mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen Schreibfehler, aber liest sich trotzdem erstmal toll^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

seh ich auch grad, ein Rechner für 5999€ o.O Noch sinnloser kann man sein Geld nicht loswerden.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Klar kann man sein Geld noch sinnloser loswerden. Stell dir bei Alienware mal den teuersten Rechner zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> seh ich auch grad, ein Rechner für 5999€ o.O Noch sinnloser kann man sein Geld nicht loswerden.



Doch, man kann sich das IPad kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Februar 2010)

Wie wäre es denn -> *damit* ? ^^


> 10.000-Euro-PC
> Zwei CPUs, 24 GB Arbeitsspeicher, vier Grafikkarten und vier SSDs



Es gab auch schon vor fast 2 Jahren mal nen 10k € PC zur Verlosung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Merken tu ich von meinem Asthma auch rein garnichts. Da kann kommen was wolle.
> 
> Ich find T5 übel, da ich ja eigentlich zum Bund wollte.



Keine Ahnung warum du unbedingt zum Bund willst, aber so spaßig ists auch nicht.
Ich seh meinen großen Vorteil T5 gemustert worden zu sein in der Tatsache, dass ich ein Jahr eher mit dem Studium beginnen konnte als einige meiner Kumpels. Zeit ist Geld, je eher du mit Ausbildung/Studium durch bist umso eher kannst du u.U. in den Job einsteigen.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Februar 2010)

Da hast du allerdings Recht. Ich will ja eigentlich auch studieren, und daher ist es dann wohl wirklich eher zu meinem Vorteil das ich T5 gemustert werde.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Wer/Was zum Teufel ist Google? (Unten bei "X Besucher lesen dieses Thema"


----------



## Rethelion (1. Februar 2010)

@Shefanix: Wenn du gleich nach der Schule studiert wirst du auch erst am Ende deines Studiums eingezogen; genauso wenn du eine Ausbildung machst.


----------



## Ol@f (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, stimmt das auch nicht. Es sei denn, man ist schon im 3 Semester, wenn sie einen einziehen möchten.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Naja..ich werd das einfach auf mich zukommen lassen und vorher noch ein paar Atteste einholen und gut ist..ich weiss "was ich habe" und sage denen das einfach so wie´s ist.._


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Kannst mir dann ja mal sagen wie es abläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Werd ich machen :-)_
_
_
_Musst nur bis zum 23. warten :X_


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir dauerts ja noch. Werd mich die Tage beim Kreiswehrsatzamt melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Mach´s lieber nicht *g*_
_
_
_Wenn du Glück hast vergessen sie dich.. (ausser du willst hin?)_


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Februar 2010)

Doch, ich möchte hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hilfe, Google ist wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Februar 2010)

Die vergessen einen nicht. Wenn du dich nicht meldest gibts den gleichen Brief noch 2 mal. Im dann dritten Brief drohen sie dir schon mit Polizei und Feldjägern. Ich wette, wenn man auch darauf nicht länger eingeht hast du wirklich die Polizei vor der Tür die dich abholt. Man(n) ist nunmal dazu verpflichtet, auf Wehrdienstverweigerung stehen sogar Freiheitsstrafen. :S


----------



## Ol@f (1. Februar 2010)

Und schon Lust auf's "Husten"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2010)

_Muss man das noch , ja? Naja..egal..:>_


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Februar 2010)

Ich geh mich noch ein Stündchen mit Borderlands vergnügen, gute Nacht. :>


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

ich find borderlands soo langweilig... ^.-

hab heut lieber mein Glühwürmchen in WoW gefarmt.. einige meinten das dropt nie... beim 2. mob dropte es xD


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Februar 2010)

So doll find ich es auch nicht, aber was neues spiel ich immer gern. 

Aber jetzt sag nicht, dass farmen in WoW nicht langweiliger ist. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Auf Twitter hat Nvidia jetzt geschrieben, dass die GF100 GTX470 und GTX480 heissen werden; also werden die 300er nur umbenannte Karten sein.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2010)

Und hier die News dazu:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/14312-gf100-grafikkarten-umbenannt-gtx-480-und-gtx-470.html


schon irre...


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

Boah wie ich Reguläre Ausdrücke hasse >_<"

Versuch schon seit ner guten Stunde zu überprüfen, ob das letzte Zeichen \ ist oder nicht... funzt nie -.-"


```
<?php

$dir = "D:\\aufs\\maul";

function dir_rekursiv($verzeichnis) { 
	if (!preg_match('.*\\{1} , $verzeichnis)) {		// Wenn kein "\" am Ende ...
		$verzeichnis = $verzeichnis."\\";				// ... dann klatsch gefaelligst eins ran
	}
	
	$handle = opendir($verzeichnis); 

	while ($datei = readdir($handle)) {
 	if ($datei != "." && $datei != "..") {
 	if (is_dir($verzeichnis.$datei)) { 			// VZ > VZ > VZ > usw
				dir_rekursiv($verzeichnis.$datei."\\");
 	}

 	else {										// Wenn VZ-Eintrag eine Datei ist, diese ausgeben
 	echo $verzeichnis.$datei."\n";
			}
		}
	}

	closedir($handle); 
}

?>
```

edit: hm, das Forum färbt falsch ein...


----------



## aseari (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage:

Ich hab mir grade eine Intel Postville SSD bestellt. Im Moment laufen bei mir 2 Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB. Wenn die SSD da ist, möchte ich die SSD zur Systemplatte machen und aus den Spinpoints ein Raid 0. Ist das ohne weiteres möglich?

Ich habe ein Asus P7P55D Pro Board.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Board einen Extracontroller für SATA hat. Müsste ich die SSD da anschließen und die beiden HDDs an die normalen SATA Ports?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Februar 2010)

@Niranda: Warum Regex, wenn du nur den letzten Char haben willst? Gibt es in PHP kein Substring oder .EndsWith? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
static void Main(string[] args)
 	{
 	string test = @"ds\sdds\";
 	
 	Regex reg = new Regex(@"\\$");
 	if (reg.IsMatch(test))
 	{
 	Console.WriteLine("passt");
 	}
 	else
 	{
 	Console.WriteLine("passt nicht");
 	}
 	Console.ReadLine();
 	
 	}
```


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

@Klos: Du wieder mit deinem C# ^^

Es gibt schon sowas, aber es muss regex sein. a) zum üben, muss das mal können (selbst dieses ziel gesetzt^^) und b) kenn ich mich, dass ich den regex noch erweiter.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Februar 2010)

C# ist die Macht! PHP ist eine Frickelsprache. Und mit dem MVC-Framework hat Microsoft jetzt auch wieder aufgeschlossen. Zugegeben, ASP.Net WebForms war für den Hugo.


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

PHP ist so ultraporno, du hast keine Ahnung Klos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, awa iwie hast du dich auch mit zu meinen Vorbildern entwickelt (und das ist jetzt nicht gelogen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit asp.net legen wir diesen monat inna firma richtig los, das wird spaßig^^

Btw:
ich stell gleich ma ne Frage im SSD-Thread


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2010)

_Tjoa..ich sitz mal wieder im Internetcafé..angeblich haben wir zuhause 3 Mahnungen bekommen und wurden gestern gekündigt..

Ich schau mich grad nach einem neuen Angebot um - jemand ne Idee? Diesmal "nur" TV+Internet..danke ;-)_


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klar kann man sein Geld noch sinnloser loswerden. Stell dir bei Alienware mal den teuersten Rechner zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da können sie lieber mir Ihr Geld schicken, ich bedrucke Sticker und schreibe drauf "Ich danke Ihnen"...

Nochmal so ne noobige Win 7 frage -.- also .....

Vorraussichtlich holt mein dad gleich nach der Arbeit meinen Rechner bei der Post ab, da ich im moment keine WIn 7 habe, nur die 64-Bit RC Version wollte ich die solange drauf tun.

1. Kann ich damit normal WoW und so zocken ? denke ja oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Wenn ich das normale Win 7 drauf machen will, brauche in dann hinterher nur die CD einlegen, und kann dann die HDD formatieren und Win 7 wir sauber neu installiert ?


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

1) Ja
2) Ja


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa..ich sitz mal wieder im Internetcafé..angeblich haben wir zuhause 3 Mahnungen bekommen und wurden gestern gekündigt..
> 
> Ich schau mich grad nach einem neuen Angebot um - jemand ne Idee? Diesmal "nur" TV+Internet..danke ;-)_




_Alice zu empfehlen?_


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

ähm, painschkes? du zitierst dich selbst und antwortest auchnoch darauf mit einer Frage? lol? o.o

edit:
ups, hab das "zu empfehlen" überlesen^^
von Alice hab ich eig nicht so sehr viel gehört, scheint ganz gut zu sein.

Google mal nach
heise imonitor

such deine region raus und schau, welcher anbieter am besten abschneidet


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn ich euch ungern unterbreche, würde ich gerne auf mein "Problem" hinweisen und darum bitten, dass da jemand etwas zu sagt. Kann auch gerne eine PM sein.

Habe mir auf alternate einfach mal ein paar gute und günstige Teile rausgesucht. Ziel ist es meinen PC tauglich zu machen für die kommenden paar Jahre Gaming (für möglichst wenig Geld).
Erstmal nur Prozessor, Mainboard und RAM. Rest passt bei mir noch und braucht nicht ausgetauscht zu werden.

Auf nen Kühler habe ich jetzt mal verzichtet, habe auch gesagt bekommen dass der Box Kühler reicht solange man nicht overblocken will. Joa... was meint ihr dazu? Verbesserungsvörschläge erwünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Solange dich die Lautstärke des Boxed Kühlers net stört reicht der auch. Wenn du jetzt noch die gleichen Teile bei HWV suchst spartste nochmal 50€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2010)

Und die Teile sind in Ordnung so?

btw was ist HWV?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

hardwareversand.de

Die Teile sind ok.


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

WUHU !!!

1. Klick
2. Klick
3. Klick ( warum ist hier die Quali so schlecht ? o.O )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2010)

wer hat bitte den Freezer so herum montiert? Den würde ich drehen dass er hinten rausbläst.

Haste die Xiggis geregelt? Ansonsten sind die laut wie Hölle.



Mightymage:

Ich würde das hier und so bestellen:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29749&agid=1302
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27949&agid=1300

Beim Ram je nach dem ob es dir auf das letzte Prozent Leistung ankommt. Unterschied wirst du nicht feststellen, der teure Crucial ist aber absolut genial.

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24845&agid=891
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29715&agid=1192


Sind je nach Ram 50€ weniger.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Hast du eine 5850 verbaut? Und warum ist bei dir der 8Pin-Stecker am MB nur zur Hälfte drin?


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Bilder das nächste Mal bitte als .png speicher, das sieht schöner aus.

Ich würd ja jetzt sagen schick, aber die Kabel sind ja mal total grässlich verlegt :>


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> wer hat bitte den Freezer so herum montiert? Den würde ich drehen dass er hinten rausbläst.
> 
> Haste die Xiggis geregelt? Ansonsten sind die laut wie Hölle.



Was ? o.O



Rethelion schrieb:


> Hast du eine 5850 verbaut? Und warum ist bei dir der 8Pin-Stecker am MB nur zur Hälfte drin?



Ich habe garnix verbaut falls du mich meinst ? woevon redet Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich habe garnix verbaut falls du mich meinst ? woevon redet Ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wem gehören dann die Bilder?^^


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wem gehören dann die Bilder?^^



Rate mal >.> mir natürlich, nur weiß ich net wovon Ihr redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du sagst was mit 8-Pin Stecker nur halb drin, Aso was mit Kühler falsch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

Zweites Bild, Stecker links unten, der obere 4er-Block davon steckt nicht richtig drin. Das meint er...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Februar 2010)

ich hoffe man sieht den Fehler der Kühler ist scheisse drin (nein ich bin nicht der beste Künstler...)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Striche sind Luft Linien... ^^


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Zweites Bild, Stecker links unten, der obere 4er-Block davon steckt nicht richtig drin. Das meint er...



Jo, habe ich gerade behoben, hatte ich dann auch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> die Striche sind Luft Linien... ^^



Wär ich nie drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ich habe mal geguckt das ich den Kühler los schraube. Aber wie soll man den befestigen ? Weil das ist ja so rechteckig auf der CPU, wie soll ich den so drehe das er nach links (raus ) bläst ?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Naja falsch ist die Ausrichtung nicht, aber je nach Belüftung halt schlechter. Bei mir gehts nicht anders da ich die Beschreibung nicht richtig gelesen habe^^

Was anderes. Ich versuche gerade Lüfterdrehzahlen bei versch. Spannungen auszulesen; jetzt habe ich auf 12V die Drehzahlen und auf 5V, aber bei 7V liest mein Board nichts mehr aus... woran liegt das?


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Nice, gz Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht gut aus, ist das Case ein Midgard? Ich wusste gar nicht dass die das Netzteil unten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nice, gz Nebola
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, danke. Ist ein Midgard, mega Stylisch :O nur die Verkabelung ist mies, der eine Stecker war deshalb halb drin, weil die das Kabel UNTER der Graka her gezogen haben o.O


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. Februar 2010)

hm also ich denke ich nehm auf jeden Fall einen 50hz Fernseher, da sieht man echt keinen unterschied, ausser mit slow motion http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qN7Y6jTpf0Y


----------



## muehe (2. Februar 2010)

http://www.imagebana...6b/IMG_0684.JPG

der Sitz(Richtung) des Kühlers verwirrt mich n bissl dürfte doch so eigentlich garnich passen 

ist doch ein 770T-UD3P und Freezer64Pro

das EPS 4+4 würde ich versuchen anders zu verlegen mittig aus dem "Kabelstrang" und dann über die Northbridge und den Rest vielleicht gleich mit 

müsste steif genug sein um da gut hinzukommen mit Abstand zur NB


edit: ah das isn Freezer 7 Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Naja, für 20 Euro kann man nicht viel erwarten (das war von von Hwversand, oder?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, für 20 Euro kann man nicht viel erwarten (das war von von Hwversand, oder?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup. Toll ich wollte Win 7 Rc installieren "Failure from Booten from Cd oder so, mist stimmt wohl was mit der DvD net wa ? 

Son Mist, warum sollte auch mal was funzen -.-


----------



## Haramann (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Nachdem CSS beim Spielen hängen geblieben ist (die Texturen wurde auch ein bisschen grün,beim starten gab es Punktmuster auf dem Bildschirm, der Ladescreen lief durch, dann kam schwarzer Bildschirm dann nichts), und sich der PC nicht mehr im normalen Modus hatte booten lassen, wurde mir gesagt die Grafikkarte zu deinstallieren.
Da ich wohl ebenfalls Keylogger auf dem PC hatte, musste ich den PC neu aufsetzen.
Meine Probleme sind jetzt folgende:
Der PC zeigt immer noch die Muster beim Booten, lässt sich jedoch hochfahren und arbeitet ganz normal.
Ich habe ja jetzt keine Grafikkarte mehr auf dem PC (nur die PC eigene oder so), das heißt ich kann kein WoW etc mehr spielen.
Kann man da etwas ändern.
Ich habe einen Laptop von Samsung mit Vista Home Premium.
Intel®Core™2 Duo CPU T5550 @1.82GHz
3,00 GB RAM
Standart VGA Grafikkarte
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Also das ich wieder spielen kann..
Tut mir leid bin n rechter Noob in Sache PC.. Hab immer gedacht des klappt scho iwi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Man kann bei Laptops die Grafikkarte leider nicht wechseln...hast du noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## Haramann (2. Februar 2010)

Muss ich schauen.. 
Ich hoffe


----------



## Soramac (2. Februar 2010)

painschecks oder jemand anders der sich hier mit Kameras  auskennt um gute Fotos zu schießen?

Ich dachte zunächst an eine Einsteigerkamera und fande diese hier: Nikon D3000

http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-D3000-SLR-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-18-55II/dp/B002JM0RNW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

It's a Nikon - 'nough said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine D3000 hatte ich persönlich noch nicht in der Hand, aber die wird ja durchaus hochgelobt... in dem Preisbereich ist die auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Februar 2010)

Glaub ich hab mich entschieden, nur muss ich überlegen jetzt wo ich das Geld her kriege, wenn ich es jetzt von meinem gesparten iMac zahle, muss ich länger warten tzz.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Februar 2010)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25731&agid=669

Ist das Rev. 2 wie ihr sie empfehlt oder der "alte"? Für mein AM2+ Board.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist der alte. Sollte für dich aber egal sein, es sei denn du willst mit dem Kühler irgendwann auf ein LGA1156 System umsteigen. Der einzige Unterschied von Rev. A zu Rev.B ist die dazugekommene Halterung für den Sockel LGA1156.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Februar 2010)

Ok, na dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dir.

Wie ist denn der Preisunterschied zur Rev. B? Vielleicht nehme ich ihn ja trozdem. ^^

Okay.. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486335.html laut geizhals Rev. B. Wenn ich aber auf HWV weiterleite, werde ich zu dem oben verlinkt.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist eh verwirrend. Ich persönlich gehe ja davon aus, dass HWV nur noch Rev. B verkauft, aber zu faul ist, das auf der Seite zu updaten^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Da wird wohl nur ne Anfrage per Mail helfen. Laut Produktbeschreibung und techn. Details ist das nicht die Revision B auch wenn ich bezweifle dass die erste Version noch verkauft wird. Ist ja auch schon n Weilchen her. Ich hab meinen Mugen 2 damals bei Caseking bestellt. Dort ist er auch explizit als Rev. B geführt.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jmd ne Anleitung verlinken, in der beschrieben ist wie man bei XP die IP konfiguriert usw? Habe grad wem im ICQ aber nicht wirklich Zeit alles zu erklären...

Idiotensicher wenns geht. :>


----------



## Asoriel (2. Februar 2010)

puh...In der Systemsteuerung beim Netzwerk Rechtsklick auf die LAN => Einstellungen => TCP/IP Konfiguration und dann einstellen.

Wie genau weiß ich nicht, hab gerade kein XP-System am laufen.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/allgemein/vor-ortmessen/14328-gez-startet-forum-fuer-internetnutzer.html

I smell Flamewars!


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.hardwarel...rnetnutzer.html
> I smell Flamewars!



XD


----------



## Klos1 (2. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd ne Anleitung verlinken, in der beschrieben ist wie man bei XP die IP konfiguriert usw? Habe grad wem im ICQ aber nicht wirklich Zeit alles zu erklären...
> 
> Idiotensicher wenns geht. :>



So wie Asoriel sagte. Aber was er da jetzt eingibt, hängt schon von seiner Konfiguration ab. Woher soll man das riechen können? Nutzt er DHCP, dann automatisch vergeben wählen. Wenn er es nicht nutzt, dann halt statisch.
Ein standardmäßiges Class C Netz mit Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0, als primärer DNS-Server und Default-Gateway die Router-IP und beim Client müssen dann die ersten drei Oktetts mit der Router-IP übereinstimmen.
Das vierte Oktett wird dann irgendwas zwischen 2-254, vorausgesetzt, der Router hätte hier 1. 0 ist die Netzadresse und 255 bleibt frei für den Broadcoast.

Und sollte DHCP beim Router aktiv sein, dann musst du noch darauf achten, daß du keine Adressen vergibst, die im DHCP-Pool des Routers liegen.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

@Kyra:
Postet a comment :>
"We didnt start the Flame War.."


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Jemand eine Ahnung ob es günstige Fernbedienungen - unter 50€ - für den PC gibt, sodass ich, wenn ich im Bett liege zum weiterschalten von Filmen oder zum pausieren nicht aufstehen muss? Und ich könnte damit dann ich wenn mir ein Lied nicht gefällt Winamp weiterschalten.

Ich hab bislang nur die Logitech Harmony gefunden, aber die liegt bei weit über 100€ :/


----------



## Ol@f (2. Februar 2010)

Kennt sich hier zufällig wer mit Myspace aus und kann mir sagen wie man Fotoalben sortiert? Ich find nur die Funkion für einzelne Fotos :>


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Shefa, es gibt auch Harmonys für ca. 50 Euro, die hier zum Beispiel : http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b000bfgzs0/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich richtig sehe kann ich damit aber meinen PC nicht steuern, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig sehe kann ich damit aber meinen PC nicht steuern, oder?



So jung und schon so bewegungsfaul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> So jung und schon so bewegungsfaul.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-hrhr-

@Shefa:
1. WinAmp installieren
2. Eine drahtlose Zweittastatur kaufen, die immer mit aktiv ist
3. "b" drücken, wenn du das nächste Lied willst ;D


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> So jung und schon so bewegungsfaul.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will mich nur nicht unnötig anstrengen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Fala: Ne, eine Tastatur sieht nicht so schön aus wie eine Fernbedienung.


Morgen Schulfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Morgen Schulfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normal :/^^
Bei uns ist nur noch Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Warum hat eigentlich wieder mal jeder schulfrei ausser uns?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich will mich nur nicht unnötig anstrengen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab nichtmal mehr eine funktionierende Fernbedienung für meine Klotze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Februar 2010)

Ich auch nicht mehr und muss somit immer an den Fernseher laufen und manchmal habe ich keine Lust und schaue demnach kein fernsehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schulfrei habe Ich auch nicht :<


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nichtmal einen TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir gehts eigentlich nur darum, dass ich keine Lust habe jedesmal aufstehen zu müssen wenn ich grade gemütlich im Bett liege und einen Film schau oder Musik höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

@die ganzen Leute die rumheulen:
Schneefrei: Wir hatten mal wieder seit früh morgens andauernde starke Schneefälle. Also ist das diesmal wirklich berechtigt ;D Die älteren Leute (Mein Vater z.B.) vergleichen das inzwischen wirklich mit dem Winter von '79
Fernbedienung: Ne Universalfernbedienung kostet 10€. Also bitte Leute...


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Fala, man Vater vergleicht das auch mit dem Winter. Bei uns schneit es seit ~24 Stunden. Also schon krass. Im gesamten Landkreis fahren den ganzen Tag außerdem keine Busse mehr :>


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Februar 2010)

Brauch man, um den PC mit ner Fernbedienung zu steuern nicht auch enstsprechende Hardware? (TV Karte z.B.) 

Wäre für mich auch mal ganz interessant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Bei uns scheints auch schon den ganzen Tag und es windet ziemlich draussen... naja, vielleicht gibts ja noch Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Brauch man, um den PC mit ner Fernbedienung zu steuern nicht auch enstsprechende Hardware? (TV Karte z.B.)
> 
> Wäre für mich auch mal ganz interessant...
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich dachte jetzt halt auch an eine Fernbedienungn die eventuell mit dem Windows Media Center zusammenarbeiten würde.


Hab mir grad mal was gegönnt *hrrr* - Klick -


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Fala, man Vater vergleicht das auch mit dem Winter. Bei uns schneit es seit ~24 Stunden. Also schon krass. Im gesamten Landkreis fahren den ganzen Tag außerdem keine Busse mehr :>


Ja Osnabrück kam ja gar im Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ja "krank" für euch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag mal hörst du gern KIZ? Die spielen demnächst bei euch und ich überleg da hinzufahren xDDD

btw:
Kennst du Mettingen? Da bin ich geboren x)
Und in Herford bin ich aufgewachsen x)



Shefanix schrieb:


> - Klick -





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Osnabrück war im Fernsehen? Weiss ich nichts von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wann spielt KIZ, ich würd glatt mitkommen ^^

Und ich kenne sowohl Mettingen als auch Herford. War aber bislang nur schon öfters in Herford, Mettingen leider noch nie.


Und was ist so schlimm an Twilight?


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Naja,... es ist Twilight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenigstens hast du es auf Englisch gekauft ^^


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Bücher auf Englisch sind auch allgemein besser, eigentlich ist alles auf Englisch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Twilight > all. (Übertrieben)


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2010)

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zumindest das was Englisch angeht ^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2010)

Mh Shefa, du musst das Signal der Fernbedienung ja auch empfangen können bzw. der PC. TVs machen das ja in der Regel über ne Infrarotschnittstelle. Was gehen würde wäre nen Bluetooth-Empfänger am PC und dazu halt ne passende Bluetooth-Fernbedienung. Ich wüsste auf Anhieb nicht wo du nen Infrarotempfänger herbekommen könntest um ne halbwegs handelsübliche Fernbedienung nutzen zu können. So wie ich das Internet kenne gibts da bestimmt was in der Ecke...
Wenn nich dann halt Bluetooth.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Februar 2010)

Kyra, das die Fernbedienungen meist über Infrarot funktionieren ist mir auch klar. Ich dachte jetzt halt das bei einer Fernbedienung dann vielleicht ein Empfänger bei wäre, der dann per USB an der PC angeschlossen wird. Halt mehr oder weniger eine extra Fernbedienung für den PC.

Werd mal in nächster Zeit noch so schauen, es eilt ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gefunden http://www.amazon.de/MCE-Fernbedienung-MEDIA-CENTER-VISTA/dp/B001DZOMI2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1265150256&sr=8-6


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Osnabrück war im Fernsehen? Weiss ich nichts von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kam überall, dass bei euch alles komplett zusammengebrochen ist ;D



> Wann spielt KIZ, ich würd glatt mitkommen ^^


Tickets ;D



> Und ich kenne sowohl Mettingen als auch Herford. War aber bislang nur schon öfters in Herford, Mettingen leider noch nie.


War in Mettingen auch nur zu meiner Geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und was ist so schlimm an Twilight?


Lass mich mal überlegen...
"Twilight hat mir unrealistische Vorstellungen von Liebe gegeben"
"Lieber Weihnachtsmann, ich wünsche mir Edward Cullen"
"Jede Frau wünscht sich einen Edward Cullen"
"BISS ZUM ENDE MEINES LEBENS x3333 <333 *herzchen* *kuss* <3 Edward Cullen <3<3 "
etc.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2010)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören über Bücher zu reden? Dafür hats nen eigenen Thread... hier gehts immernoch um Technik *g*


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kam überall, dass bei euch alles komplett zusammengebrochen ist ;D



Geil, endlich sind wir mal im Fernsehen *freu*



> Tickets ;D



Mist, soviel Geld hab ich - jetzt - nicht mehr :/



> War in Mettingen auch nur zu meiner Geburt



Immerhin warst du mal dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Lass mich mal überlegen...
> "Twilight hat mir unrealistische Vorstellungen von Liebe gegeben"
> "Lieber Weihnachtsmann, ich wünsche mir Edward Cullen"
> "Jede Frau wünscht sich einen Edward Cullen"
> ...



Wo hast du das denn alles her? Das ist mir wirklich mal komplett neu :>


@ Carcha: Ab und zu müssen wir Technik-Geeks auch mal über was anderes reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören über Bücher zu reden? Dafür hats nen eigenen Thread... hier gehts immernoch um Technik *g*



Technisch gesehen ist Twilight ein Haufen Scheiße.
Zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ Shefa:
1. Haha. Ich war schonmal im Fernsehen. NUR ich :>
2. Hättest mal nicht Twilight gekauft :x
3. Öh...ja...und zwar so richtig...aktiv denkend ö.0
4. Du hast nicht so viel mit Mädchen zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Wieso warst du allein im TV?
Twilight musste sein, bin im Moment dabei mir eine Buchsammlung aufzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich schon, aber von denen die ich kenne ist keine so drauf. Die meisten finden zwar Edward total süß, aber solche Kommentare sind mir echt unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2010)

Für Blödsinngelaber gibts den Nachtschwärmerthread oder IRC.


andere frage... weiss jemand wo meine grafikkarte bleibt? *g*
scheissladen *g*


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Nachtschwärmer ist irgendwie zu überfüllt. Wenn man da was schreiben will, ist schon wieder fast eine Seite zugespammt ehe man fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Grafikkarte liegt bei mir, ich hab eigentlich darauf gewartet das du das Thema mal ansprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wieso warst du allein im TV?


Tja...das wüsstest du wohl gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Twilight musste sein, bin im Moment dabei mir eine Buchsammlung aufzubauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Buchsammlungen = Weltliteratur
Twilight ist keine Weltliteratur, das in Hypescheiss. Kauf dir lieber Sachen wie Goethe, Tolstoi, Shakespeare, Schiller o.ä.


> Eigentlich schon, aber von denen die ich kenne ist keine so drauf. Die meisten finden zwar Edward total süß, aber solche Kommentare sind mir echt unbekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Such mal "Edward Cullen" im SchuelerVZ (Gruppen) oder schau mal auf die Seiten von manchen Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Für Blödsinngelaber gibts den Nachtschwärmerthread oder IRC.


Hmm...da antwortet keiner :/



> andere frage... weiss jemand wo meine grafikkarte bleibt? *g*
> scheissladen *g*


Lieferschwierigkeiten halt^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tja...das wüsstest du wohl gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, war ne rethorische Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Buchsammlungen = Weltliteratur
> Twilight ist keine Weltliteratur, das in Hypescheiss. Kauf dir lieber Sachen wie Goethe, Tolstoi, Shakespeare, Schiller o.ä.



Ich steh einfach nur auf alle Bücher die in den Genre's "Romance", "Fantasy", "Thriller" und "Drama" angesiedelt sind. Wer weiss was da noch alles zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Such mal "Edward Cullen" im SchuelerVZ (Gruppen) oder schau mal auf die Seiten von manchen Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich zwar angemeldet, aber ich halte mich grundsätzlich von Community-Sites fern. Kann denen nichts abgewinnen.


Man, das zerpflücken von Posts ist immer voll Zeitaufwending


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer ist irgendwie zu überfüllt. Wenn man da was schreiben will, ist schon wieder fast eine Seite zugespammt ehe man fertig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

*g*

Dritter Monitor steht hier und gammelt... Monitorsockel auch... nur die Graka fehlt noch :<


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Die Karte gibts erst wenn ich Geld sehe *hrhrhr*

Warum stellst du den Monitor schon auf wenn du ihn nicht benutzen kannst? Würde mich persönlich total nerven, wenn ich ständig draufschauen muss, es aber nicht benutzen kann/darf.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nö, war ne rethorische Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich steh einfach nur auf alle Bücher die in den Genre's "Romance", "Fantasy", "Thriller" und "Drama" angesiedelt sind. Wer weiss was da noch alles zukommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kenn ich von mir. Trotzdem gehört Twilight nicht dazu. Da gibts andere Romane. 
Fantasy: Lord of the Rings, Chronicles of Narnia, (Harry Potter o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), viele andere Bücher die mir gerade nicht einfallen, und interessanterweise imho Nochnoi Dozor (Wächter der...) von Sergei Lukianenko und Metro 2033 von Dmitry Glukhowsky, also zwei hervorragende russische Buchreihen/Bücher (Metro 2033 hat mir Alpträume verursacht. Ich glaubs immer noch selber nicht.). Nicht zu vergessen Otherland, das ganz außergewöhnlich Sci-Fi und Fantasy verbindet ;D




> Bin ich zwar angemeldet, aber ich halte mich grundsätzlich von Community-Sites fern. Kann denen nichts abgewinnen.


Ach naja...wenn man ein Mädel süß findet geht man schonmal auf deren Seite. Und dann....



> Man, das zerpflücken von Posts ist immer voll Zeitaufwending


Gehört bei mir schon zu den automatisierten Prozessen. {url}{/url}, {quote}{/quote} und {img}{/img} sind quasi drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carcharoth schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Und du sagst uns wir sollen uns zurückhalten :x
*g*


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Na sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Kenn ich von mir. Trotzdem gehört Twilight nicht dazu. Da gibts andere Romane.
> Fantasy: Lord of the Rings, Chronicles of Narnia, (Harry Potter o.0
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte dass jetzt eigentlich so, das die Genre's alle zusammen in einem Buch sind. Nicht einzeln, so wie du das jetzt meinst. Außerdem befinden sich alle Harry Potter und Herr der Ringe Bücher in meinem Besitz. Metro 2033, war das nicht ein Spiel?



> Ach naja...wenn man ein Mädel süß findet geht man schonmal auf deren Seite. Und dann....



Selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich nicht auf die Seite. Ich weiss absolut nicht mit welcher Email-Adresse ich mich da angemeldet habe, geschweige denn sonst noch irgend etwas. Wenn ich ein Mädel süß find hab ich sowieso immer Möglichkeiten in Kontakt zu treten, und meist hab ich eh die Handynummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gehört bei mir schon zu den automatisierten Prozessen. {url}{/url}, {quote}{/quote} und {img}{/img} sind quasi drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Automatismen, du bist genau wie mein Mathelehrer. Der meint auch immer das alles automatisiert sein muss 


2:00Uhr schon, und keine Schule... YIHAA!


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Schule? Was ist das? Hab ich vor ner halben Dekade das letzte mal ansatzweise was von gehört :-P


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Karte gibts erst wenn ich Geld sehe *hrhrhr*
> 
> Warum stellst du den Monitor schon auf wenn du ihn nicht benutzen kannst? Würde mich persönlich total nerven, wenn ich ständig draufschauen muss, es aber nicht benutzen kann/darf.




Der steht noch nicht. Der liegt noch in der Verpackung. Weils wirklich saudoof aussehn würde wenn da n unbenutzter Monitor steht *g*
Aber gammeln tut er trotzdem!


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/organizer_pdas/2010/februar/google_tablet-designstudien/
Google kann einfach nichts auf sich sitzen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass jetzt eigentlich so, das die Genre's alle zusammen in einem Buch sind. Nicht einzeln, so wie du das jetzt meinst. Außerdem befinden sich alle Harry Potter und Herr der Ringe Bücher in meinem Besitz. Metro 2033, war das nicht ein Spiel?


Naja, in den Büchern ist eig alles drin, nur spielt bis auf Narnia alles in der Moderne/nahen Zukunft ;D Sind halt super Bücher. Und zu Metro 2033 wird auch ein Buch gemacht, ja.




> Selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich nicht auf die Seite. Ich weiss absolut nicht mit welcher Email-Adresse ich mich da angemeldet habe, geschweige denn sonst noch irgend etwas. Wenn ich ein Mädel süß find hab ich sowieso immer Möglichkeiten in Kontakt zu treten, und meist hab ich eh die Handynummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sie vorher ein bischen stalken ist auch immer gut...und dann Sachen einstreuen, von denen man weiß dass sie sie mag, so dass sie denkt man mag es selber...
Wie ich schon mal sagte, ich will Psychologie studieren...und mein Hauptgebiet ist Manipulation 




> Immer diese Automatismen, du bist genau wie mein Mathelehrer. Der meint auch immer das alles automatisiert sein muss


Vergleich mich nicht mit Mathelehrern. Ich hasse Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 2:00Uhr schon, und keine Schule... YIHAA!


Gutes Stichwort, ich geh pennen.

@Sin:
Und du bist jetzt 20? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Kein Lust auf zerpflücken jetzt... ^^

@ Carcha: Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dachte schon du starrst auf den Monitor so drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Fala: 

1. So ist Google halt, sie müssen überall mitwirken...
2. Ich brauch aber Bücher wo der romantische Teil, also die Liebe im Vordergrund steht. Bin in der Beziehung etwas eigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Stalken... ich tu sowas nicht. Ich wurd einmal wirklich gestalkt, und will sowas eigentlich niemandem zumuten. Das macht einen ja einfach nur Verrückt... ^^
4. Mathe ist das beste Fach was es überhaupt gibt!
5. Ich geh glaube ich auch pennen. Muss früh aufstehen :/


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @Sin:
> Und du bist jetzt 20?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein 26, hab Ausbildung mit dazu gezählt ^^


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und zu Metro 2033 wird auch ein Buch gemacht, ja.



Metro 2033 IST ein Buch. Gibt sogar nen zweiten Teil namens Metro 2034. Das Buch gabs schon lange vorher bevor es das Entwicklerstudio gab, dass das Game entwickelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin heut auch zuhaus, sind komplett eingeschneit, nix geht mehr - soll ja heute noch schlimmer werden :O

Drum muss ich mich anders beschäftigen:
bastel mir sunn script, was tracklisten ausliest und mir per mail zuschickt ^^

Problem:
http://www.techno4ev...trackliste.html

Die Seite spuckt mir keine Tracks oä. aus. Die Tabellen sind zwar da, aber.... joa -.-"

edit:
siehste mein Klöschen, jetzt brauch ich wieder regexe ^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Metro 2033 IST ein Buch. Gibt sogar nen zweiten Teil namens Metro 2034. Das Buch gabs schon lange vorher bevor es das Entwicklerstudio gab, dass das Game entwickelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte dazu wird ein Spiel gemacht -.-
Das Buch les ich grad selber. also 2033, danach kommt vermutlich gleich 2034, je nachdem ob ich das von irgendwem ausleihen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Buch

@Shefa:
1. Sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht dem iPad aber schon wieder verboten ähnlich...wer hat da von wem geklaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Urgks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ja ne. Schuelervz-Stalken du Depp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch nicht echtes, das ist nur noch krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SVZ-Stalken = Die Seite durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Ahahahahaha. Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Höhö.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,701480/Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q9500-fuer-Sockel-775-Update-Prozessor-nun-lieferbar/CPU/News/
Need Benchmarks. Need OC-Tests. Wenn beides gut: Need den Prozessor o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
Argh, scheiß Buffed zerschießt den Link -.-
Edit2:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/140993-intel-core-2-quad-q9500-fur-sockel-775-update-prozessor-nun-lieferbar/


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Der Google Tablet PC sieht bis jetzt echt nett aus. Bis da was kommt wirds aber eh noch länger dauern. Multitasking und Chrome OS sprechen schonmal für sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute,

Ka obs schon gepostet wurde oder ob Ihrs schon wisst. Anscheinend Unterstützt WoW nun auch Quad-Core Prozzis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Zum Schluss haben wir noch einen *Performance Tipp* für die Besitzer einer Quad-Core CPU von WoW. Mit dem neuen Patch unterstützt WoW nun auch offiziell Mehrkern-Prozessoren. Während sich die Zweikern-CPU-Nutzer bereits ab Patch 3.0 eine Verbesserung der Leistung hatten, dürfen nun auch die Spieler mit einem besseren PC davon profitieren. Der entsprechende Befehl, der die Mehrkern-Nutzung steuert, ist SET processAffinityMask “x” in der normalen config.wtf. Spieler mit 3 Kern-CPUs müssen den X-Wert auf 7 setzen, Quad-Core-Besitzer auf 15.
> 
> Mit dem Befehl können unter Umständen auch Probleme auftreten, setzt dann den Standardwert für X (“3&#8243 wieder ein.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Sweet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2010/februar/rebel9-nachfolger_gehaeuse/
Die neuen Rebel9 sehen sweet aus...haben sich ein Vorbild an den Ximateks genommen (:
Das Aluminium mit dem Festplattenkäfig vom Nightfall wär geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Joah, die sehen gut aus, schön schlicht. Nur die Seitenwand bei dem ganz links ist... eine ziemliche Geschmackssache.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Februar 2010)

Was würdet ihr von diesem Board halten für mein X4 940? 

Lohnenswert? (vielleicht mal zum übertakten und crossfire tests)


----------



## Rethelion (3. Februar 2010)

Warum möchtest du noch auf AM2 setzen und nimmst nicht gleich ein AM3-Board?


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Februar 2010)

Weil ich keinen passenden DDR3 Speicher und CPU habe. 

Habe mir damals nen AM3 955 bestellt. Meine Eltern wollten diesen allerdings (da Weihnachtsgeschenk) nicht bei HWV kaufen sondern mussten natürlich zum Fachhandel sausen... 

Das hat man davon, ne verlatete CPU, nen Typ der mir dazu noch nen billiges 50&#8364; Board verbaut hatte weil er meinte auf meinem würde er nicht passen und kein Rückgaberecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Wäre es denn aktzeptabel? (Vom Sockel und Speicher mal abgesehen)


----------



## Rethelion (3. Februar 2010)

Ach sry hab den X4 940 übersehen^^

Von dem MSI bin ich aber trotzdem nicht so überzeugt.
Brauchst du eine Onboard-Grafikkarte? Ansonsten könntest du nämlich ein Foxconn A79A-S nehmen; das ist meiner Meinung nach das beste AM2+ Mainboard.
http://preisvergleic...de/a338055.html

Die Frage ist halt ob du ein so teures Board wirklich brauchst.
Die beiden hier wären etwas günstiger aber trotzdem nicht schlecht:
http://preisvergleic...de/a383891.html
http://preisvergleic...de/a361784.html


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2010)

Hätte da mal ne bescheidene Frage:

Kann man das irgendwie so einstellen, daß der Cache-Ordner von WoW in bestimmten Abständen automatisch geleert wird ?

Ich habe derzeit das Problem, daß ich öfters den Ordner leeren muss, da sonst keine Quests in die Questlog aufgenommen werden.
Erst nach dem Löschen des Cache-Inhalts klappt das wieder.

greetz


----------



## muehe (3. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ne bescheidene Frage:
> 
> Kann man das irgendwie so einstellen, daß der Cache-Ordner von WoW in bestimmten Abständen automatisch geleert wird ?
> 
> ...



nich das ich wüsste


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Oder World of Warcraft mal reparieren.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Februar 2010)

Je günstiger, desto besser natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde das DFI denn auch einige Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten bieten?


----------



## Rethelion (3. Februar 2010)

Hm... du könntest in der Aufgabenplanung von Windows einen Task erstellen der 1xtäglich oder 1xwöchentlich startet und deinen Cache-Ordner löscht.


```
rmdir C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Cache /s /q
```

Überprüf aber vorher ob der Pfad stimmt und auch der richtige Ordner gelöscht wird; nicht dass du dir irgendwas falsches löscht^^



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Je günstiger, desto besser natürlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup DFI ist des Übertakters Freund^^
Hab das Nachfolgermodell für den AM3 und bin eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden; neben zig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten kann man auch BIOS-Profile erstellen, in denen du dann deine ganzen OC-Einstellungen speicherst und bei Bedarf einfach lädst. Nur die Chipsatz-Kühlung stört mich etwas; zwar wird der Chipsatz ausreichend gekühlt(Luftstrom vorausgesetzt), aber andere Boards haben da doch bessere Lösungen(siehe MSI GD70 oder Foxconn A79A-S).

Wenn du dich etwas über das Board informieren willst kannst du ja mal den Sammelthread im HWLUXX durchforsten:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=622280#2.0


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Februar 2010)

Jup, diverse Threads über das Board bin ich schon am lesen. Unter anderem, dass die mitgelieferte WLP nicht so der bruner ist? Sollte man da ne Artic Silver draufpacken?

Edit: Hört sich alles nicht schlecht an. Und so der extrem Übertakter bin ich ganz und gar nicht. Sollte also nicht zu großen Problemen mit dem Chipsatz bei mir kommen.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Hey, ich hätte mal eine Frage. Was brauch man eigentlich um sowas zu haben , das man übers Internet auf eine Website oder so zugreifen kann, bzw. da Daten hochladen kann und die Seite an einen Freund geben kann, der sich die Datei runterladen kann?


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Für kleine Sachen kannst du doch Rapidshare, Megaupload und Konsorten benutzen, oder nicht?


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Für kleine Sachen kannst du doch Rapidshare, Megaupload und Konsorten benutzen, oder nicht?



Ja, das meine ich, und deswegen wollte ich fragne, ob man sowas für sich alleine auch machen kann, ein Rechner mit irgendeiner Software keine Ahnung, wo ein Ordner ist, wo man Sachen reintun kann und das über Internet weiterleiten kann, an jemand anders der sich das da runterladen kann.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Ansonsten bei funpic nen kleinen Webspace ordern und per FTP-Prog runterladen. Dann musst du ihm nur die Adresse deines Webspaces geben und er kann die Dateien drauf ganz bequem mit einem Klick runterladen. Das einzige was du bräuchtest wäre haltn FTP-Programm zum hochladen.


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2010)

Falls Du Opera nutzt kannst Du auch deren Unite nutzen. Falls nicht, gibt es sicher Software die Aehnliches kann...


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm... du könntest in der Aufgabenplanung von Windows einen Task erstellen der 1xtäglich oder 1xwöchentlich startet und deinen Cache-Ordner löscht.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ich danke Dir.
Allerdings scheint es das momentane Problem doch nicht so zu lösen.
Das mit dem Cache-Ordner leeren klappt nun auch nicht mehr.

Es ist halt Patchday^^

Den Befehl für den Task werde ich aber mal merken. 


greetz


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Super, danke Euch.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Jup, diverse Threads über das Board bin ich schon am lesen. Unter anderem, dass die mitgelieferte WLP nicht so der bruner ist? Sollte man da ne Artic Silver draufpacken?



Ne die standard reicht schon aus; ist zwar nicht die beste, aber besser als ein Garantieverlust.


@Sormac: Entweder du gibst die Ports für die Freigabe auf dem Router frei, was aber nicht empfehlenswert ist, oder du installierst dir einen FTP-Server wie Filezilla; da musst du aber auch die richtigen Ports freigeben.
Außerdem wirst du nur eine dynamische IP haben die sich jeden Tag ändert, also musst du entweder jeden Tag die IP neu raussuchen oder du besorgst dir eine dyndns-Adresse.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ne die standard reicht schon aus; ist zwar nicht die beste, aber besser als ein Garantieverlust.



Jo, danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestellt wird in 2 Wochen, da frag ich nochmal kurz bevor nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich mal die neuen Aufsätze für meine InEar bestellt... länger hätt ichs mit normalen Ohrhörern nicht ausgehalten, furchtbar die Teile (fallen laufend raus, sind viel zu leise weil sie nicht richtig sitzen..)

Was anders - kennt ihr vielleicht ein Rainmeter-Addon das die Namen (und evtl. IPs) aller Rechner im Netzwerk anzeigen kann?


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn hier los? Kaum schaut man mal ne Weile nicht rein wird hier schon seitenweise gepostet...unglaublich seid ihr, alle zu viel Zeit?


Falathrim: Zwar mag ich KIZ nicht (eben das erste Mal auf Youtube angehört), aber die Ticketpreise gefallen mir. Wenn ich mir überleg, dass bei mir im Schrank für 140 Kröten ne Karte für RaR '10 liegt und erst 15 von 90 Bands bekannt sind, wobei das Ding beinahe ausverkauft ist, könnts mir schonwieder übel werden.

Und falls sich jetzt jemand wundert: Ja, ich bin noch fit genug um zu RaR zu gehen. Mein Kollege und ich wollen uns einige Bands anhören. Sollte ansonsten nurnoch Schund kommen landen die Tickets eben auf eBay.



So, jetzt zum technischen, damit auch die Mods zufrieden sind: Heute ist mein Mainboardkühler angekommen. Ganz schön großes Ding, dem traue ich in Verbindung mit dem bestellten 80mm Noiseblocker mehr Kühlleistung zu als so manchem Boxed. Montiert wird, sobald auch die Mosfetkühler und der Noiseblocker angekommen sind.


Heute ist zusätzlich noch mein Gehäusedeckel zum lasern gegangen, gleiche Firma wie bei meiner OrangeBOX die beiden Schriftzüge. Mal gespannt wann der wieder kommt.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Kaum schaut man mal ne Weile nicht rein wird hier schon seitenweise gepostet...unglaublich seid ihr, alle zu viel Zeit?



Willkommen in der Welt von Schülern und Studenten. ;D


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Geht mir auch oft so... ein Tag mal nicht da und dann sind es 5 Seiten mehr^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Kaum schaut man mal ne Weile nicht rein wird hier schon seitenweise gepostet...unglaublich seid ihr, alle zu viel Zeit?


Lass mich mal überlegen...
ja :>



> Falathrim: Zwar mag ich KIZ nicht (eben das erste Mal auf Youtube angehört)


Ist halt deutscher Rap...aber die Texte sind absolut genial. Das ist einfach Kunst was sie da machen, und teilweise sind die auch "offensichtlich" nachdenklich:


> Ich bin frei, mich einzuschleimen,
> genauso wie ihr oder allein zu sein.
> Ich bin frei einzuschalten und belogen zu werden,
> arm oder reich geboren zu werden.
> ...





> , aber die Ticketpreise gefallen mir. Wenn ich mir überleg, dass bei mir im Schrank für 140 Kröten ne Karte für RaR '10 liegt und erst 15 von 90 Bands bekannt sind, wobei das Ding beinahe ausverkauft ist, könnts mir schonwieder übel werden.


Rock am Ring is halt...nichts gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> So, jetzt zum technischen, damit auch die Mods zufrieden sind: Heute ist mein Mainboardkühler angekommen. Ganz schön großes Ding, dem traue ich in Verbindung mit dem bestellten 80mm Noiseblocker mehr Kühlleistung zu als so manchem Boxed. Montiert wird, sobald auch die Mosfetkühler und der Noiseblocker angekommen sind.


Will dann mal Pics sehen...das kleine Gehäuse mit dem Gehäuse voller Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

KIZ find sogar ich als Nichts-anderes-als-Rock-Metal-Punk-und-Ska-Hörer ganz witzig. Die Texte sind einfach unglaublig witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

Die Texte sind nicht gerade so mein Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, hier hat eben jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.


Zu RaR kann ich (noch) nichts sagen, da ich noch nie dort war. Dieses Jahr wird Premiere für mich, wir wollen unbedingt Rammstein sehen. Wir wären schon zur Tour gegangen, aber RaR koste "nur" das Doppelte, bietet aber einiges mehr.


Bilder gibts natürlich, aber erst wenn alles da ist. bin selbst schon gespannt ob das alles so hinhaut...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Rammstein hab ich um knapp nen Tag verpasst Karten zu kriegen, sonst wär ich Mitte Februar in Dresden dabei gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bilder gibts natürlich, aber erst wenn alles da ist. bin selbst schon gespannt ob das alles so hinhaut...



Mit einer Nikon D90 bestimmt, oder? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

mindestens. Sogar gleich 3 Stück auf einmal!


Nein, im Ernst: Hab nur so ne olle Casio Kompaktkamera, schon gute 5 Jahre alt. Damit mach ich sicher keine guten Bilder. Meine Contestbilder wurden mit so ner roten Lumix geknipst, GM-1? Keine Ahnung. 


Als ich meinen Foto gekauft habe, habe ich für eine 256MB SD-Karte noch 80€ bezahlt, die dazu noch langsam ist wie Sau. Heute bekommt man 4GB und dazu noch recht flott für nen Zehner.


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2010)

Faules Pack allesamt! *schiebt Asoriel zu RaR*

Und zum Technischen: Hab auch mal ein Problem mit meinem Rechner, vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee. Ist ein wenig seltsam und daher sucht es sich schlecht danach. Und zwar startet mein Rechner manchmal nicht - d.h. ich schalt ein, hoer das etwas passiert (leises Luefterrauschen) - aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, keine Fehlercodes. Wenn ich dann nochmal aus und wieder an schalte klappt es im Normalfall (also Bildschirm an, Luefter dreht hoch bis die Regelung einsetzt). BIOS ist aktuell, alle Karten und Stecker sitzen fest. und wenn das System laeuft gibt es auch keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Als ich meinen Foto gekauft habe, habe ich für eine 256MB SD-Karte noch 80€ bezahlt, die dazu noch langsam ist wie Sau. Heute bekommt man 4GB und dazu noch recht flott für nen Zehner.



Autsch :<


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Japp, kenn ich... ich hab auch einen 128 MB USB-Stick der damals 50 Euro gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

leises Rauschen klingt danach als ob die Platten nicht anlaufen. Andererseits müsste dann spätestens beim/nach dem POST das Board meckern...komische Sache.

Biosreset schon versucht? Hat dein Board eine Debug-LED? So wie ich das auf die Schnelle sehe hat das Board keine 7-Segment Anzeigen um ggf. einen Fehlercode auszuspucken.




edit: Soramac falls es dich interessiert: Ich hab eben nochmal gegrübelt, die Kamera müsste GH-1 oder GM-1 heißen, von Lumix. War fast komplett rot, fand ich ziemlich schick.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

gesucht, gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

jopp, die wars! Scheint zu taugen wenn ich mir die Bilder nochmal anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat manche aber noch fix mit Aperture auf seinem MacBook Pro bearbeitet.


----------



## Nebola (3. Februar 2010)

Wie heißt nochmal das handy Spiel, bei dem von z.B. oben farbige Kugeln kommen, undman selber kugeln hat und die abschießen muss, damit die das Ziel net erreichen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> jopp, die wars! Scheint zu taugen wenn ich mir die Bilder nochmal anschaue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jep, Aperture da kann man eingies noch aus dem Bild rausholen.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Ist Aperture eigentlich das Apple-Pendant von Adobe Lightroom oder was ist das bzw. was kann man damit machen?


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist Aperture eigentlich das Apple-Pendant von Adobe Lightroom oder was ist das bzw. was kann man damit machen?



Man kann damit Bilder bearbeiten, Farben, Kontrast, Objekte schärfen, unschärfen usw.. 

So Rahmen hinzufügen oder Schriften, das geht damit nicht.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Joah, das klingt nach Lightroom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas ist praktisch, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Februar 2010)

Und fallende Linien begradigen etc. Typisches Programm um Bilder zu bearbeiten, taugt aber (was ich bei etwas von Apple nicht so schnell sage)!


----------



## Nebola (3. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie heißt nochmal das handy Spiel, bei dem von z.B. oben farbige Kugeln kommen, undman selber kugeln hat und die abschießen muss, damit die das Ziel net erreichen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keiner mal ne antwort ? :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Keiner mal ne antwort ? :O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.frozen-bubble.org/

Zwar kein Handyspiel, aber meinst du sowas?^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> (was ich bei etwas von Apple nicht so schnell sage)!



Freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebola92 weiß es leider nicht :<


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Asoriel, hast du mittlerweile den Sleeve losgeschickt? Würd mich mal interessieren, nicht das ich morgen umsonst früh aufstehe :>

Morgen wieder Schulfrei :/


----------



## Nebola (3. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> http://www.frozen-bubble.org/
> 
> Zwar kein Handyspiel, aber meinst du sowas?^^



Wills ja für Ipod haben, das son Spiel wo es ne Karte gibt auf dem deer Weg ist, und musst die Kugeln "stoppen".

hier nen Pic von sowas nur ka wies heißt -.- ... also im Prinzip so, nur ohne Spongebob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Schulfrei :/



Ich wohne eindeutig im falschen Bundesland...


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Da hast du allerdings Recht. Obwohl ich schon ganz gerne wieder Schule hätte, zuhause ist es morgens immer so langweilig :/


----------



## Ghrodan (3. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wills ja für Ipod haben, das son Spiel wo es ne Karte gibt auf dem deer Weg ist, und musst die Kugeln "stoppen".
> 
> hier nen Pic von sowas nur ka wies heißt -.- ... also im Prinzip so, nur ohne Spongebob
> 
> ...




Ich glaube das ist Luxor.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings Recht. Obwohl ich schon ganz gerne wieder Schule hätte, zuhause ist es morgens immer so langweilig :/




Dann schlaf doch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Ausschlafen ist nicht, ich wach im Normalfall immer ~8Uhr auf, und kann dann nicht mehr weiterschlafen. Also steh ich dann auf und muss die Zeit rumbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Wie machst du das? ^^
Wenn morgens nicht um 5:30 der Wecker klingeln würde könnte ich ohne Probleme bis 12 durschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich wüsste wie ich das mich, dann würde ich es abstellen... glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Cap ich bin da so wie du ;D
Es gibt eben Frühaufsteher und Spätaufsteher.
Mein Dad steht seit seinem Studium in 95% der Fälle um 6 auf...von alleine...ich "von alleine" ca 6 Stunden später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Hab seit Jahren kein Wochenende mehr gehabt an dem ich freiwillig vor 12 aufgestanden bin. :S


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2010)

Ich beneide die Frühaufsteher ^^ Mir fällt es immer unglaublich schwer um halb 6 aufzustehen...
@Kyra, geht mir genauso. Letztes Wochende bin ich erst um 16 Uhr aufgestanden... wobei ich aber zugeben muss dass ich da auch erst um halb 5 ins Bett bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2010)

Frühaufsteher zu sein hat auch Nachteile, so ist es ja nicht. Ich verschlafe zwar morgens nie, aber dafür hab ich Probleme mal richtig schön auszuschlafen. Ich bleib ja gerne lange auf, und wenn ich dann um ~8Uhr schon wieder wach bin kann das echt ab und an nervig werden :>


Edit: http://www.jamlegend.com/ Wirklich genial finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. Februar 2010)

Sind für Blizzard Namen anstößig, die das Wort "Porno" enthalten? ALso z.B. Lapornola?


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

spätestens wenns jemand meldet denke ich schon

kommt aber sicher auch auf den GM an der es bearbeitet


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Morgen Leute,

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir ebend helfen könnt da ich langsam keine Nerven mehr habe und bald austicke.
Da ich nach 7 Woche Warten auf den Rechner nach dem ich ihn endliche habe und auch endlich Win 7 habe, es natürlich auch hier wieder nicht klappt das zu installieren.

Wenn ich Rechner Starte kommt sowas mit ... undn och andere Sachen was man drücken muss um in die menüs zu kommen.

Master .... None 
Master .... None 
Slave .... None
Slave .... None

Danach allerdings kommt "Failure boot from CD" oder so, egal was ich mache. Woran liegt dieser Mist nun schonwieder ?

Ich habe kein Bock den einzuschicken wieder 4 Wochen zu warten, dann lass ich es dabei und lebe in ewigkeit mit meinem Scheiß Medion Aldi Ding weiter der wenigstens geht.


----------



## Yaggoth (4. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht die Marge:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/komplettsysteme/apple/2010/februar/materialkosten_apple_ipad/


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

@Nebola: Das System sieht keine Festplatte und kein CD-Laufwerk. Schau mal, dass das alles richtig angeschlossen ist. Festplatte bei neuem PC ja sicher SATA, CD-Laufwerk wahrscheinlich IDE.


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> @Nebola: Das System sieht keine Festplatte und kein CD-Laufwerk. Schau mal, dass das alles richtig angeschlossen ist. Festplatte bei neuem PC ja sicher SATA, CD-Laufwerk wahrscheinlich IDE.



Ja nur wie soll ich das als "Nichtwissender" sehen ? Ich sehe zwar wo was ist und was Steckt, nur wenn ich kabel verfogle sind die eigentlich alle eingesteckt oder mit irgendeinem anderen verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

Naja - an der Festplatte muesste halt ein schmales Kabel (SATA) zum Board gehen und ein Stromkabel irgendwie zum Netzteil, beim CD-Laufwerk hast Du wahrscheinlich ein breites Flachband-Kabel (IDE) zum Board und auch wieder ein Stromkabel. Wenn das alles richtig ist und es trotzdem nicht geht, muesstest Du im Bios checken. Normal sollten die Geraete da erkannt werden - aber eventuell musst Du sie manuell einstellen.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2010)

Ich bezweifle, dass hier im Forum jemand einen IDE-Brenner empfohlen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

hatte ich auch schonmal mit altem IDE Laufwerk aber im Bios stand alles schon auf AHCI


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Liegt es vielleicht nur an deiner CD? Schon mal ne andere probiert, ob er da booten kann?


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Hier haste mal 2 Bilder..... Ich rufe jetzt bei deren Support an.

Klick

Klick

Edit: Es liegt net an der CD, dachte erst ich habe die RC version falsch gebrannt, ahbe mir übernacht original gekauft und funzt auch net.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2010)

Ich seh nur 2 SATA-Stecker, da müsste eigentlich nochn dritter fürs DVD-Laufwerk im Board stecken was er aber nicht tut. Entweder fehlt da einfach n Kabel oder es ist beim Transport rausgerutscht.

Edit: Nevermind, das dritte ist ziemlich versteckt aber da ist es. Mich würde interessieren ob es dem Board egal ist, wo welches Kabel drin steckt oder nicht. Ich würde fast wetten nicht.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

Denke auch - die "hoeheren" Sata-Ports sind meist nicht fuer Boot-Platten geeignet, manchmal muss man sie auch extra im Bios aktivieren.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2010)

Die SATA-Ports sind normalerweise nicht ohne Grund durchnummeriert. :S


----------



## aseari (4. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ist im BIOS auch die Bootreihenfolge falsch eingestellt... Kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
"_DISK BOOT FAILURE_. INSERT SYSTEM _DISK_ AND PRESS ENTER"?

Oder dein DVD-Laufwerk hat nen Knacks... Kann ja auch mal passieren...


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Die SATA kannst du einstecken, wo du willst. Ich hatte noch nie einen Fall, wo die Reihenfolge etwas ausgemacht hatte. Es gibt aber natürlich oft SATA-Slots, die im Bios aktiviert werden müssen. Mein Board hat zum Beispiel zwei Raid-Controller. Da kann man die Platten natürlich nicht in die Slots stecken, die für den zweiten Raidcontroller reserviert sind, ohne ihn im Bios zu aktivieren. Solche Slots sind aber normal gekennzeichnet.

Aber vertausch sie am Board doch einfach mal nach Belieben.


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

jo Sata ist egal wo anders siehts mit eSata oder GSata aus


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2010)

Ansonsten mal ins BIOS schauen, ob die Platten auch IDE simulieren.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Genau das sollen sie ja eigentlich nicht. Wer kauft sich schon SATA-Platten und lässt sie dann IDE simulieren. Damit betrügst du dich ja selbst. Die sollen nativ im AHCI-Modus laufen und nicht irgendwo bei den IDE-Channels auftauchen.

Aber man könnte natürlich mal testweise umstellen um zu sehen, ob da irgendetwas im Argen ist.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Bild kann man erkennen, dass die Ports mit SATA2_irgendwas durchnummeriert sind - sie haengen also wahrscheinlich am zweiten SATA-Port der im Bios deaktiviert ist.


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

nee is halt "Sata2" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

So Leute sitze am neuen Rechner Win 7ist jetzt drauf und alles funzt, woran es lag weiß ich net, Hab Rechner offen geschraubt, HDD raus gezogen alle kabel nachgedrückt auch wenn sich schon fest waren und dann beim Telefon Support angerufen, dann kam das beste.

der Typ sagt ich soll den Rechner mal hochfahren, ich amche das, aufeinmal "Windows is searching files" >.> warum auch net gleich wa....

Naja habe den Typ noch bissel erzählen lassen und gut war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Warum kann ich keine Auflösung von 1680x1050 oder so (22" Widescreen" einstellen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja installiere gerade paar Programme und muss neu starten danach dann Graka Treiber + kaspersky + Monitor Treiber drauf.

Das Erste das ich geamcht habe nachdem der Rechner lief. > Firefox runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

durch den Transport wahrscheinlich bissl gelockert 

war da nich auch was mit dem EPS 4er Pin der auch schon locker war oder war das wer anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten mal alles kontrollieren ob es richtig sitzt


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe, du hast jetzt auch im AHCI-Modus installiert!?


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast jetzt auch im AHCI-Modus installiert!?



Was fürn Modus ?

Edit: Ich finde Lüfter, wahrscheinlich die vom Midgard recht laut, die sind lauter als mein alter Rechner unter Volllast nach 8 Stunden zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (4. Februar 2010)

Das könnte man als "Nein" werten... Ich habs bei mir auch erst zu spät gemerkt, dass die Platten im IDE-Modus laufen... Ich habs aber nachträglich umgestellt.. Dafür muss man dann in der Registry einen Wert umtragen, damit der AHCI-Treiber geladen wird.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Du kannst SATA in verschiedenen Modi laufen lassen. 

- IDE (Platten emulieren IDE und tauchen bei den IDE-Channels auf. Sämtliche Features von SATA (Hot-Plugin, Native Command Queuing) sind deaktiviert.
- AHCI/Raid (Laufwerke tauchen nicht mehr im IDE-Channel auf, sondern laufen nativ im AHCI-Modus. Oben genannte Features sind nun verfügbar).

Was Hot-Plugin bedeutet weißt du vermutlich. Bei Native Command Queuing kann die Festplatte die Anfragen in beliebiger Reihenfolge abarbeiten, so das sich der Kopf möglichst wenig bewegen muss. Also, im schlimmsten Fall ständig dabei ist, die Platter zu wechseln. Und das resultiert dann in niedrigeren Zugriffszeiten beim lesen.

Beim sequenziellen Lesen, also das Lesen einer großen Datenmenge, die sektorenmäßig alle aneinander liegen, kann der Schuß aber auch nach hinten losgehen.
In beiden Modi wäre hier keine große Bewegung des Kopfes erforderlich. Da im AHCI-Modus aber eine Prüfung der Daten über deren genauen Speicherort auf der Platte erfolgt, kann es hier sein, daß der Legacy-Modus (emuliertes IDE) sogar minimal schneller ist.

Soviel zur Erklärung. Beim Raid läuft es genauso, nur das da eben ein Verbund aus mehreren Platten betroffen ist. Aber, was Raid ist, weiß du ja.

Nach der Installation des OS kannst du den Modus nicht mehr umstellen, zumindest nicht über normalen weg. Der IDE-Controller ist eingerichtet und wenn du auf natives SATA stellen würdest, dann fliegt dir dein System um die Ohren.


----------



## aseari (4. Februar 2010)

Naja, ob ich einen Bluescreen als "um die Ohren fliegen" bezeichnen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Aber mal eine andere Frage:
Wenn ich im BIOS den SATA-Mode auf Raid stelle, dann sind ja alle SATA-Ports auf Raid, stimmts?

Jetzt habe ich an meinem Board noch einen einzigen SATA-Port, der mit einem JMicron-Chip verbunden ist. Ist dieser Port dann auch im Raid-Modus? Weil ich gerne meine beiden Spinpoints im Raid laufen lassen würde und dazu eine SSD ganz normal.
Würde es also funktionieren, die SSD an den JMicron-Port anzuschließen und die Spinpoints an die normalen Ports?
Im Handbuch des Mainboards steht nichts dazu und der Asus-Support antwortet nicht.

Mein Board:
Asus P7P55D Pro


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Naja, ein Bluescreen ist eigentlich die allerletzte Instanz bei einer schwerwiegenden Exception. Wenn das nicht um die Ohren fliegen ist, was dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Explodieren wird er nicht.

Wenn du auf Raid stellst, dann sind nicht zwangsläufig alle Ports auf Raid. Der Raidcontroller wird nur bestimmte Ports ansprechen. Wie die aufgeteilt sind, sollte im Handbuch stehen. 
Ich schau es mir heute Abend mal an.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

Naja - wenn Du erst den Registry-Eintrag machst und dann im Bios umstellst, fliegt Dir auch kein Bluescreen um die Ohren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal kannst Du die Einstellung im Bios ja immer auf Raid haben - da das dann auch AHCI aktiviert. Sollte also kein Problem sein - welche Platten zusammen als Raid laufen stellst Du dann ja eh noch gesondert ein.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Wenn ich im BIOS den SATA-Mode auf Raid stelle, dann sind ja alle SATA-Ports auf Raid, stimmts?



Du musst seperat im Konfigurationsmenü vom Raidcontroller dann noch festlegen welche Platten in welches Raid sollen.
Standardmäßig laufen deine Platten dann wie vorher weiter nur im AHCI/Raid-Modus. Wenn du jetzt 3 Platten an den SATA-Steckplätzen hast wählst du einfach für die 2 HDDs Raid0 oder was auch immer aus, und die SSD lässt du raidfrei stehen.


Was anderes, kann mal jemand die Beiträge von Sabrina1 im WoW-"Hack"-Thema durchlesen und mir sagen ob ich jetzt einfach nur kompletten Mist schreibe, es nicht verstehe was er schreibt oder er kompleten Mist schreibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab diesem Beitrag gehts los: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/29858-euer-account-wurde-gehackt-was-tun/page__view__findpost__p__2420459


----------



## Drydema (4. Februar 2010)

er schreibt mist wenn ein hacker wirklich einen hacken wollt dann ists wie du schon geschrieben hast egal wo der ordner liegt genauso wies den trojanern egal ist
er denkt warscheinlich ein trojaner erkennt nur die partition in dem er sich eingenistet hat


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Also, bei den meisten Boards kann man die SATA-Schnittstellen unterschiedlich belegen, so das man zum Beispiel auch 1-3 ganz normal Legacy hat und 4-6 dann AHCI oder eben Raid.
Da wüde ich im Bios auf jedenfall schauen, wie das verteilt ist, damit du weißt, wo du was anzuschließen hast.

@Ogil: Das es mit Registry-Eintrag keinen Bluescreen gibt ist klar, dann hab ich es ja zurückgesetzt und es ist quasi, wie vor der Windows-Installation. Aber ohne hagelt es Bluescreens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Asoriel, hast du mittlerweile den Sleeve losgeschickt? Würd mich mal interessieren, nicht das ich morgen umsonst früh aufstehe :>
> 
> Morgen wieder Schulfrei :/



Sorry Shefanix, tut mir echt wahnsinnig Leid, aber ich habe momentan überhaupt keine Zeit...heute sollte ich aber noch dazu kommen.


edit:



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich finde Lüfter, wahrscheinlich die vom Midgard recht laut, die sind lauter als mein alter Rechner unter Volllast nach 8 Stunden zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau was predige ich seit Ewigkeiten? Die Dinger sind laut wie Hölle, stimmt. Unbedingt auf 5V regeln, dann passt das.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Naja, in einen 60 Euro Gehäuse kann man jetzt auch nicht unbedingt gute Qualität der Lüfter erwarten. Ein guter 120er Lüfter kostet bei mir ca. 8-9 aufwärts. Das wärend bei zwei Lüftern halt schon ein Drittel des Verkaufspreises des Gehäuses.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

stimmt. Wobei man wirklich gute Noiseblocker schon für 7€ das Stück bekommt.

Trotzdem kann man nicht prinzipiell sagen, dass die Xigmateks schlecht sind. Optisch absoluter Kracher, auch die Verarbeitung passt. Keiner von denen 5 die ich hier liegen hab schleift oder klackert. 

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass sie mit 1.500rpm drehen. Dass das auf die Ohren geht ist klar, das wäre bei keinem Lüfter anders. Wobei 1.500 Touren für einen Gehäuselüfter absolut gesponnen sind. Ich würde wetten dass es rein von der Temperatur keine 2°C Unterschied macht, ob es 1.500 oder 800 Umdrehungen sind, wobei 800 bei nem entkoppelten Lüfter sehr sehr leise sein kann.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. Februar 2010)

Asoriel, kann ich eigentlich bei der G15 die Tasten alle bedenkenlos rausnehmen und mal ins Wasser legen zum saubermachen oder muss ich da Angst haben wegen Abfärbung ect?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

ich habs gemacht, gab keine Probleme.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Februar 2010)

Abend, ich melde mich mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit einem Pfeifen im Ohr :/ 

was haltet ihr davon...

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
*Google wendet sich nach Hackerangriff an NSA*


http://www.computerb...kerangriff_nsa/ 

[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]EDIT:[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]was einer wo man sich so ein teil kaufen kann? [/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Also wer Cola aus ner Glas Tasse mit Henkel trinkt ne .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso, wo kann ich die auf 5V runterschrauben ? mit Speedfan ? wenn ja wo genau pls, habe mit Speedfan Kein Plan wie da was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

Wird buffed.de gerade angegriffen? War bei mir grad über ne Stunde nicht verfügbar und überall sind SPAM-Themen eröffnet worden


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

Hm und laggen tuts auch^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Februar 2010)

Und du spammst gleich mit oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung, hab grad die ganze Zeit was anderes gemacht eigentlich


----------



## EspCap (4. Februar 2010)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... ist gerade ziemlich oft down, ja.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

Der zweite Post von mir ist auf einmal aufgetaucht als ich neu geladen habe^^


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aso, wo kann ich die auf 5V runterschrauben ? mit Speedfan ? wenn ja wo genau pls, habe mit Speedfan Kein Plan wie da was geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt mir mal pls ne Antwort darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn es dein Board unterstützt gehts mit Speedfan oder dem Tool vom Hersteller; ansonsten musst du dir einen Adapter basteln/kaufen.

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html


----------



## Desdinova (4. Februar 2010)

Zack-Zack is auch down.
Wahrscheinlich haben sie nen i7 für 10€ im Programm gehabt... Naja, selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

Vergiss Speedfan und nimm nen Lötkolben in die Hand!


Häng VCC von Lüfter direkt an VCC +5V von nem Molex, und eben GND an GND. Dann läuft das Ding auf 5V und du kannst dich über Stille freuen. Alternativ GND vom Lüfter an VCC +5V vom Molex und VCC vom Lüfter an VCC +12V vom Molex, dann haste 7V.


Kurz zusammengefasst:

Lüfter an schwarz/rot => 5V
Lüfter an rot/gelb => 7V
Lüfter an gelb/schwarz => 12V


edit: Für ganz Faule tuts auch sowas: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a28614.html


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn es dein Board unterstützt gehts mit Speedfan



Ja, nur wie denn, dass wollte ich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Asoriel schrieb:


> Häng VCC von Lüfter direkt an VCC +5V von nem Molex, und eben GND an GND. Dann läuft das Ding auf 5V und du kannst dich über Stille freuen. Alternativ GND vom Lüfter an VCC +5V vom Molex und VCC vom Lüfter an VCC +12V vom Molex, dann haste 7V.



Ich habe kein Wort verstanden :O


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

na, bei Speedfan einfach die Prozentzahl vom entsprechenden Lüfter absenken.

Ansonsten meinen Post von eben nicht überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal pls ne Antwort darauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



am besten über die Verkabelung der Stecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Februar 2010)

Gibt es nur noch Widescreen Bildschirme oder bin ich blind? Brauche einen 19 Zoll LCD/TFT was weiß ich ;D Finde nix... =/

Edit: Sollte hauptsächlich zum spielen sein und nicht allzu teuer... Marke ist recht egal hauptsache er ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könntet ihr mir da etwas emphelen?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

du suchst einen stinknormalen 4:3 Monitor? Ja, sowas gibts noch. Aber warum sollte man sowas wollen?


Ansonsten seh ich hier so einige: http://www.alternate.de/html/categoryListing.html?cat1=058&cat2=063&cat3=000&&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=19+Zoll&


----------



## muehe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=monlcdc&xf=99_19~1455_19


----------



## Xerivor (4. Februar 2010)

Ah danke... habe nur bei Amazon gesucht da sahs ziemlich mau aus mit Verfügbarkeit...

Welchen würdest du mir emphelen?
Und wieso kein 4:3 mehr? Ich bin kein fan von Widescreen.

Edit: Was is der Unterschied zwischen 4:3 und 5:4?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Februar 2010)

Das ist nur Gewohnheit. Wahrscheinlich wirst du dich nach dem Kauf recht schnell darüber ärgern. Auf nem Widescreen hast du viel mehr Platz zum arbeiten und spielen, und im Vergleich zum nem 4:3 geht dir auch keine Höhe verloren.

Außerdem ist Filme schauen dann ein Genuss, und keine Qual mehr.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Februar 2010)

Mh welchen Wide würdet ihr emphelen? Sollte nicht allzu Groß sein sprich nicht das der ganze Tisch voll ist humane Größe die dem 19 Zoll nahe kommt (halt nur in Wide^^)..


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2010)

Ich mach gerade mal 10 Sittups, bzw. wollte jeden Tag mal so 30 Sittups machen und jeden Tag 5-10 mehr und ich mach da 10 Stück und lieg aufm Boden und muss nur lachen, ich weiß zwar nicht über was ich lache, aber ich tu mich nach dem 11 so schwer ^^

und dabei stell ich mir so, wie es bei Blizzard so ist: Kommt der Chef ins Büro: Jungs wir haben Sport morgn, denkt drann *Tür zu*... alle: och nö... *Tür auf* und vergesst diesmal den Sportbeutel nicht! *Tür zu*

Nächste Tag... 15 Leute haben den Sportbeutelvergessen und 5 machen nur mit.. Trainer sagt: So dann rennt mal 10 Runden.. nach der zweiten Runden können die 5 nicht mehr und lehnen sich an der Wand ab: So Jungs kurz Dehnübungen, linkes Beinhoch und dann sieht man schon wie die sich an der Wand festhalten, weil sie keine Balance haben: Der Trainer .. so egal jetzt.. dann spielen wir mal Fußball: Jürgen hol mal ein Ball von da hinten... 5 Minuten... 10 Minuten... Trainer geht hin: Jürgen was ist denn?.. achso jaja... okay dann zwei Teams mal eben schnell und dann nur auf das Tor gebolzt.. nicht gescheit gespielt und dann in der Umkleide beim Duschen die Handtüscher so zusammengerollt und immer aufn Arsch geklascht und dabei gelacht :>

Musste jetzt mal so raus, was ich immer so denke ^^

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro

Bei 0:44 kommt der Trainer dann wieder rein und sagt das ^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mach gerade mal 10 Sittups, bzw. wollte jeden Tag mal so 30 Sittups machen und jeden Tag 5-10 mehr und ich mach da 10 Stück und lieg aufm Boden und muss nur lachen, ich weiß zwar nicht über was ich lache, aber ich tu mich nach dem 11 so schwer ^^
> 
> und dabei stell ich mir so, wie es bei Blizzard so ist: Kommt der Chef ins Büro: Jungs wir haben Sport morgn, denkt drann *Tür zu*... alle: och nö... *Tür auf* und vergesst diesmal den Sportbeutel nicht! *Tür zu*
> 
> ...



Ich wusste schon immer, daß ihr Hessen alle nen Schlag habt. Vor allem die Leute in Frankfurt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ega, gerade das macht euch so sympatisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Vorstellung vom Alltag in einer Software-Schmiede läuft übrigens etwas anders ab. Das kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen. Wobei es natürlich sein kann, daß sich allein unsere Firma außerhalb der Norm bewegt und es im allgemeinen in einer Entwicklungsabteilung üblich ist, in geregelten Abständen Sport zu haben. Aber ich glaube es eher mal nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mach gerade mal 10 Sittups, bzw. wollte jeden Tag mal so 30 Sittups machen und jeden Tag 5-10 mehr und ich mach da 10 Stück und lieg aufm Boden und muss nur lachen, ich weiß zwar nicht über was ich lache, aber ich tu mich nach dem 11 so schwer ^^
> 
> und dabei stell ich mir so, wie es bei Blizzard so ist: Kommt der Chef ins Büro: Jungs wir haben Sport morgn, denkt drann *Tür zu*... alle: och nö... *Tür auf* und vergesst diesmal den Sportbeutel nicht! *Tür zu*
> 
> ...




Hat da jemand was getrunken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (4. Februar 2010)

Klos: Asus hat sich gemeldet und meinte, dass der JMicron-Port komplett eigenständig ist, aber ich kann die SSD auch an die Intel-Ports anschließen. Das würde auch gehen.


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2010)

Getrunken nichts nein, aber ich weiß nicht..es gibt kein Tag wo ich noch nie gelacht habe.. bin eigentlich ständig nur am lachen, Schule, zuhause , beim zocken im TS, weiß auch net.. wenn ich jemanden anschau und er mich auch und ich dabei was erzähle, muss ich auch irgendwie anfangen zu lachen.. ^


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Klos: Asus hat sich gemeldet und meinte, dass der JMicron-Port komplett eigenständig ist, aber ich kann die SSD auch an die Intel-Ports anschließen. Das würde auch gehen.



Ich würd bei den Intel-Ports Raid aktivieren und dann im Menü eben die zwei anderen Platten zum Raid-Verbund konfigurieren. Und die SSD läuft halt dann normal.


----------



## aseari (4. Februar 2010)

Okay, dann mal sehen, ob ich es schaffe, mein erstes Raid zu konfigurieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber erstmal muss die SSD hier ankommen... Hoffentlich morgen *Daumen drück*


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Februar 2010)

oha... nachm Raid in WoW bin ich meißt immer total müde und macht nichts großartiges mehr, aber nachdem man dann sein Bier umgekippt hat und alles kurz davor ist hinter den Schreibtisch richtung Rechner zu laufen wird man schneller wach als man denkt. -_-


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Kumpel von meinem Bruder hatte mal seinen Rechner mit offner Seitenwand aufm Schreibtisch stehen. In nem Anfall von Hektik und Ungeschick hat er aus versehen ne fast volle Tasse Kaffee umgekippt - in den Rechner. Totalschaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kumpel von meinem Bruder hatte mal seinen Rechner mit offner Seitenwand aufm Schreibtisch stehen. In nem Anfall von Hektik und Ungeschick hat er aus versehen ne fast volle Tasse Kaffee umgekippt - in den Rechner. Totalschaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versteh so Leute nicht... ich krieg da immer nen Lachkrampf :>



btw. wo bleibt meine graka? *fg*


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> btw. wo bleibt meine graka? *fg*



Ist inzwischen bei mir. Hat btw. ne hammergeile Leistung, ich behalt sie, wenn da nicht einiges an Lösegeld ankommt.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin doch glatt mal dem PC untreu geworden und wir haben uns eine WII zugelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Meine 2. Konsole nach einen guten altem NES.

Falls jetzt fragen kommen warum eine WII.. Meine Freundin war der Meinung wenn eine Konsole dann nur die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine WII ist deutlich besser als keine Konsole *G*.

Achso ich kann nich schlagen wegen einem Dreckshusten, also schreibt mal was.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Okay, dann mal sehen, ob ich es schaffe, mein erstes Raid zu konfigurieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieviel Ports hast du für den JMicron-Controller eigentlich? Du wirst im Bios ja dann bestimmt auch zwei Menüs mit Raideinstellungen haben, so wie es bei mir der Fall ist, oder?


----------



## aseari (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Port für den JMicron-Controller. Im BIOS gibts nur das Menü für die Intel-Ports. Der andere Port hat anscheinend ein eigenes "BIOS".


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2010)

Der sollte da aber schon irgendwo dabei sein. Ich muss mir mal das Handbuch ziehen. Vielleicht wäre es ja der Performance dienlich, dort die Systemplatte zu betreiben, während der andere Controller den Raidverbund versorgt.


----------



## aseari (5. Februar 2010)

Aber wenn der JMicron-Controller den Raidverbund versorgen soll, dann müsste der ja auch 2 Ports haben. Er hat aber nur einen SATA-Port. Wenn, dann müsste die SSD an den JMicron-Port. Ich kann das ja mal ausprobieren, dafür muss ich ja nur einen Stecker umstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2010)

Jo, so meinte ich das ja auch. Einfach Stecker umstecken wird nicht gehen, da der JMicron-Controller sehr wahrscheinlich im Bios separat aktiviert werden muss. Zumindest bei mir ist das so.
Also irgendwo im Bios müsste da schon was sein. Wenn du deine jetzige Systemplatte einfach auf den Port steckst, dann schätze ich mal, daß er nicht laufen wird.


----------



## aseari (5. Februar 2010)

Beim POST scheint der JMicron-Controller schon aktiviert zu sein. Nach dem POST erscheint nämlich immer kurz ein Screen vom JMicron-Controller, der meldet, dass keine Geräte gefunden wurden. Im Handbuch steht auch nichts davon, dass man den aktivieren müsste.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2010)

Jo, dann versuchs mal. Hier hab ich ne passende Platte für dich. Die braucht auch keinen SATA-Port. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.google.de/products/catalog?hl=en&q=OCZ+Z-Drive+e84&cid=13809847309342224820&sa=title#p


----------



## aseari (5. Februar 2010)

Perfekt! Die kostet ja nur fast so viel wie ein 2 Jahre alter BMW 320i oO


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2010)

Der BWM ist aber nicht so schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (5. Februar 2010)

Sieht aber schöner aus und man kann damit bei Frauen besser punkten...

"Hey Süße, ich hab ne fette OCZ Z-Drive mit 800MB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit und 750MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit! Willste mal sehen?" 	Kommt nicht so gut... XD

Edit: Wooow, die SSD ist da... Direkt mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an bei was für Frauen du das versuchst. Bei totalen G33K-Frauen würde das bestimmt klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

G33k Gurlz sind mir unheimlich. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> G33k Gurlz sind mir unheimlich. :S



Da ist was wahres dran!


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, 

Da mir meine 2 Gehüse Lüfter ja zu Laut sind, und ich auch nicht wirklich Ahnung davon habe wie ich das mit kabeln und so machen muss, sollt ihr mir mal nen Kühler (2 mal den gleichen)

empfehlen, er sollte hat wirklich leise sein, und net wie ne Turbine. Weil wenn ich auf Klo gehe das direkt neben meinem Zimmer ist, und meine Kühler höre, ist das bisschen laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

120er?
Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro
Noiseblocker Multiframe
BeQuiet! SilentWings USC
Noctua NF-P12
Enermax Cluster
Scythe Slipstream 
Scythe S-Flex

...

Gibt da echt ne Menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2010)

Tacens Ventus wären auch noch ne Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Gelid Wing 12 sind auch nice, Nanoxia DX12 sind auch net schlecht. Wie gesagt was Lüfter angeht gibts massig die wirklich gut sind.


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nen Midgard, was weiß ich as da für welche drin sind, auf hardwareversandsteht nix dazu, der karton ist im keller und kb runter zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müsste aber 120 mm sein

Edit: Wenn dBA die Lautstärke ist, und die standard Dinger hierdrin haben 20 dBA, da hole ich mir keine "Noiseblocker" oder so die angeblich 29 dBA haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (5. Februar 2010)

So, die SSD läuft und das Raid auch. Schöne Geschwindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, G33k Gurlz sind echt gruselig... Zumindest als feste Freundin oder Frau.


----------



## Antizigo (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

*Will mir demnächst ein Touchscreen Handy zulegen und wollte euch fragen was ihr vielleicht empfehlen würdet.*

Meine Vorlieben:
- Gute Klangqualität
- Kamera ab 3 MP
Und soll halt das beste für den Preis sein!

Ausgeben möchte ich bis *max. 130 Euro*.

Bitte um eure Vorschläge

MfG
Antizigo


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn dBA die Lautstärke ist, und die standard Dinger hierdrin haben 20 dBA, da hole ich mir keine "Noiseblocker" oder so die angeblich 29 dBA haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, wenn wir die Noiseblocker empfehlen sind sie sicher nicht leise -.-
Hast du Speedfan auf dem Rechner? Dann regel die Lüfter mal auf 600rpm runter...dann hörst du die auch nicht mehr


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Klar, wenn wir die Noiseblocker empfehlen sind sie sicher nicht leise -.-
> Hast du Speedfan auf dem Rechner? Dann regel die Lüfter mal auf 600rpm runter...dann hörst du die auch nicht mehr



Habe mir jetzt die Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12 S2 oder so bestellt, mit Speedfan geht das net, finde SPeedfan sowieso irgendwie kacke, das funktionier generell nie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt die Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12 S2 oder so bestellt, mit Speedfan geht das net, finde SPeedfan sowieso irgendwie kacke, das funktionier generell nie bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst ja Geld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte erstmal die Standardlüfter runtergeregelt und danach neue gekauft; und statt winwm Multiframe würde es ein günstigerer Noiseblocker XL1 oder ein Scythe Slipstream auch tun.


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du musst ja Geld haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich hatte Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil Erst Geburtstag, dann Weihnachten, + Taschengeld 50€ im Monat , und 39 Euro kosten die beiden Lüfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja also einer 16€ x 2 + 7 Euro UPS Versand, DHL will nochmal 4 Euro o.O


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Slipstream 800rpm kostet dich, wenn er teuer ist, ACHT Euro. Bei 2 macht 16. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die würden es genauso tun. Ich hab den Standard PWM-Slipstream am Mugen + nen S-Flex 800 und zwei 800er S-Flex als Gehäuselüfter. Von den Lüfter selbst hör ich nix. Das einzige was eventuell lauter werden könnte sind Setsugen auf hohen Drehzahlen(Scythe Slipstream 120mm Slim PWM) oder wenn der PWM Slipstream am Mugen mal aufdrehen WÜRDE. Was er nicht tut. Ansonsten hör ich nur sehr leises Luftströmen und halt meine Festplatten.
Nur weil man Geld hat, muss man es ja nicht rausschmeißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

ZOMFG

Was habe ich gerade gemerkt ? Richtig, eine Lüftersteuerung an der Rückseite :O No Comment


Egal, auch minimal Leistung hört man die immernoch bissel aber an Luft wir kaum was bewegt dadurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2010)

Die Xigmatek haben ne relativ große Serienstreuung. Einige sind kaum zu hören, andere schleifen oder klackern. Wie gesagt. Slippies für 6-8&#8364; das Stück tuns auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon abgesehen musst du zur Gehäusebelüftung keine leistungsstarken Lüfter mit gigantischen Fördermengen einsetzen. Das was sie bei 600-800rpm absaugen reicht völlig.


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich lasse die Standard Dinger nun erstmal auf Minimal laufen und habe ne Stornierung an HWV geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir vorhin meinen neuen 24 Zöller bestellt:
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-Monitore_ab_24_Zoll/Samsung/SyncMaster_P2450H/353908/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=ab+24+Zoll

Allerdings bei Amazon, da ich da kostenlosen OverNight express hab - morgen früh zwischen 7 und 8 kommt das Teil an <:


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2010)

Schönes Teil, GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

So... fertig mit Sleeven. Ich muss sagen, jetzt gefällt mir das ganze schon viel besser. Kein Kabel mehr, was farblich nicht ins Konzept passt. Und... sleeven macht verdammt Spaß hab ich festgestellt :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2010)

Gibts Bilder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt aber schonmal gut, macht irgendwie Lust auch zu sleeven ^^
Mal schauen ob ich in den Ferien Zeit dafür finde...


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Bilder gibts keine, hab leider keine Kamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2010)

schön wenn es dir gefällt, aber spätestens bei zickigen Steckern und dem 50. Kabel wird dir die Lust daran vergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nebola ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum du nicht am Rad drehst und die Dinger runterregelst. Haste dein Case nie angeschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein Mainboardumbau ist nun auch vollendet, Temperaturen sind 15°C besser geworden. Mit iATX kam die Heatpipe einfach nicht klar.

Bilder:
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg7799b0jw.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/cimg7802t1up.jpg


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Stecker war bei mir auch ein bisschen zickig. Hab den Shrink nicht drüber bekommen, und musste dann irgendwie erst die Pins rausziehen. War aber auch so ziemlich das einzige Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Heatpipekühler sehen schick aus, passen zu deinem RAM. Die RAM-Kühler wollte ich mir eigentlich auch noch kaufen, die würde nämlich extrem gut in mein komplett schwarzes inneres passen.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Februar 2010)

Gildenkollege in WoW fragt grad ob es irgentwelche Spezifikationen für nen Router gibt welche man kaufen/nicht kaufen sollte... 

Jemand Tips?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an was es brauchen kann.

Will er einen Drucker, Festplatten etc. im Netzwerk mit USB anschließen, empfiehlt sich halt ein Router mit USB Anschluss. Dann noch falls WLAN genutzt wird, sollte man auf den "n"-Standart achten, und am besten WEP2-Verschlüssellung.

Ich persönlich würde mir eine Fritz.Box kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum du nicht am Rad drehst und die Dinger runterregelst. Haste dein Case nie angeschaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch nur habe ich daran gedreht als er aus war, da merkt man das net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Februar 2010)

naja gut, das erklärts natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2010)

Falls jemand noch ein guten Film sucht, kann ich: Eagle Eye noch empfehlen, werde mir dem demnächst kaufen und nochmal anschauen, ein recht spannender Film. Es geht um eine Person , die so wie jeden Tag nach Hause kommt und plötzlich haufen Kisten mit Waffen im Zimmer stehen hat, keine billige Waffen sondern richtige gute.. und dann wird er von einer Unbekannten Person angerufen, er soll so schnell wie möglichst aus seiner Wohung gehen und dann stand auch schon das FBI vor der Tür und dann wird er verhaftet und sitzt in einem Verhörungsraum alleine und auf einmal kracht ein Krahnwagen mit ins Haus und er sieht, er sieht gegenüber auf so einer Anzeigetafel das Wort: Springen, dann soll er dort runterspringen und das geht halt alles so weiter, sein Handy wird nur auf eine Nummer gespeischert und das läuft alles über ein Computer, d.h ein Computer befehlt die Person ins Pentagon einzubrechen und hilft ihr halt, schaltet Kameras aus, lässt Feueralaram aktivierne und falls er nicht das tut was er soll, wird er halt sterben... also ein ziemlich guter Film, kann mich jetzt nicht mehr so gut erinnern, den Trailer anzuschauen tuts auch.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Hab den Film auch schon gesehen. Ist schon ein wenig älter, oder nicht? Ich find ihn auf jedenfall nicht so toll muss ich sagen. Eigentlich langweilig. Irgendwie hat für mich in dem Film das "gewisse Etwas" gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab mir jetzt was für morgen vorgenommen. Ich muss noch ein paar Sachen in der Stadt einkaufen, und dann werd ich mal nach MediaMarkt und/oder Saturn gehen und mich mal ganz "kompetent" beraten lassen. Mal schauen wie dumm ich mich stellen kann, und was die mir so empfehlen an PC's, Monitoren etc :>


----------



## Rethelion (5. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was es brauchen kann.
> 
> Will er einen Drucker, Festplatten etc. im Netzwerk mit USB anschließen, empfiehlt sich halt ein Router mit USB Anschluss. Dann noch falls WLAN genutzt wird, sollte man auf den "n"-Standart achten, und am besten WEP2-Verschlüssellung.
> 
> ...



WPA2 nicht WEP2^^
Aber ne Fritzbox kann man eigtl immer kaufen; auch wenn ich eher ein Linksys(weil Cisco) Freund bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Ach stimmt, WPA2... wo hab ich denn das WEP2 hergenommen?


http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18010&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM

Wenn ich dann Zeit hätte, würde ich mir jetzt so ein Ticket bestellen. Ist ja immerhin kostenlos :>


----------



## Rethelion (5. Februar 2010)

Warum verschenken die Tickets? Und ich mach auf HWLuxx an den Gewinnspielen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist eh soweit weg, wie soll ich da wieder hinkommen.

Btw. hab jetzt das Review zum ISGC Fan gepostet; lests euch schnell durch und sagt mir alle Punkte die zu verbessern sind^^
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?p=13932076#post13932076


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Das Review liest sich ganz ordentlich meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2010)

Naja - macht ja eigentlich jede Firma: Als Aussteller (der ja ordentlich dafuer bezahlt ausstellen zu duerfen) bekommst Du Tickets die Du dann im Normalfall an Deine Kunden verteilst, damit sie Dich auf der Messe besuchen, Deine neuen Produkte sehen und direkt 20k bestellen. Man kann halt als Werbeaktion auch noch mehr dieser Tickets kaufen um sie wild zu verschenken, was hier sicher der Fall ist. Eigentlich sollte es fuer niemanden ein Problem sein an kostenlose Tickets zu Messen zu kommen...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2010)

@Ogil: Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, daß du eine Postings fast immer mit "Naja - blabla" einleitest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.pearl.de/...id=924&curr=DEM
> 
> Wenn ich dann Zeit hätte, würde ich mir jetzt so ein Ticket bestellen. Ist ja immerhin kostenlos :>



Nice, danke für den Link... gleich mal zwei Karten bestellt.
Ich weis zwar noch nicht ob ich wirklich hinkann, aber wenn nicht werd ich die sicher irgendwie los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bestell mir glaube ich auch mal welche. In der Zeit habe ich sogar Osterferien. Und weit ist es auch nicht :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2010)

Ferien hab ich da zwar (glaub ich) nicht, aber der Samstag ist ja auch noch Messetag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @Ogil: Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, daß du eine Postings fast immer mit "Naja - blabla" einleitest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja - nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Kennt jemand ein Speedfan-aehnliches Programm das im Prinzip das Gleiche kann aber eben nicht Speedfan ist? Oder weiss jemand, wie man bei Speedfan eine Art Toleranz einstellen kann? Mich nervt da naemlich, dass bei manchen Spielen staendig der Luefter hoch- und runterdreht...


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - nicht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war das nicht unter Configure -> Options -> Delta value for fan speeds


----------



## Niranda (6. Februar 2010)

Ich lad mir grad den Film "Eurotrip" runter, soll angeblich ganz gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ogil hat sowas, was die Hiphopper mit alter und ey haben. ^^

EspCap kann sich über ein Dankeschön von mir freuen.

Und zum Thema FritzBox:
Ich mag die nich. Die können zwar alles, aber nichts so wirklich richtig.
Was aber lustig ist, ist dort ein Linux draufzubrettern und dann rumzuspielen <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit tagen beobachte ich nun meinen Blog.
Irgendwie traurig dass ich nichts mehr reinschreib. weiß auch garnicht was, irgendwie ist das ganze auch deprimierent, kaum resonanz zu haben,selbst nach direkter Aufforderung - und dabei brauch man sich für ein Kommentar noch nicht einmal registrieren, geschweige denn ein Captcha eingeben.

Ist HDMI jetzt eig DVI-D (oder was auch immer nach dem Minus kommt)?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2010)

Ja, ist es. Bloss, dass bei HDMI halt noch Ton mit bei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

welchen Blog ? meinst dein Twitterdingens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2010)

Mag mir jemand 700 Euro ''schenken'' ? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2010)

Wargh.. ich brauch ne neue Tastatur. Mit meiner kann man nicht richtig Gitarre spielen weil ich durch die dämlichen Mediatasten schon kaum an die F-Tasten komme :/

@ Sora: Klar, wenn ich im Gegenzug das doppelte zurück bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Sora: Klar, wenn ich im Gegenzug das doppelte zurück bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Das erste hört sich gut, aber das zweite nicht ^^


----------



## Niranda (6. Februar 2010)

also 19Zoll 4:3 hat genau die gleiche höhe wie der 24Zoll 16:9 (naja fast gleich, ein paar mm unterschied)

find ich richtig klasse und alles passt grad so auf meinen desk, zwar bssl gequetscht, aber naja =D
Der 24Zöller hat 1980x1080 Pixel, der 19Zoll hat 1280x1024.
Logitech Z5500 Lautsprecher links, Anlegenregler, 24Zoll, 19Zoll, lautsprecher rechts, tischlampe xD

Das Design des Monitors sieht recht gut aus. Allerdings empfinde ich den Rand etwas zu dick, bei meinem 19Zoll Moni ist der ca. 1cm, beim 24zoll gute 1,5cm. Aber dadurch, dass der rand mehr nach vorne steht von der bildfläche wirkt es mehr.
Drückt, oder eher berührt man die Menüflächen des Monitors, die man vorher nur erahnen kann, erleuchten darunter dann die Wörter mit der beschreibung der einzelnen knöpfe. Sie dimmt langsam ein und wieder aus. Das Menü des monitors ist großtenteils in dunkelgrau mit weißer schrift gehalten und es ist elegant, aber auch sinnvoll aufgebaut - nice, noch nie so ein schönes menü gesehen.

Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Samsung-Geräten, die ich hier habe (19Zoll, 3jahre alt / 36Zoll TV, paar monate alt / 22Zoll, paar monate alt), fühlt er sich doch recht billig an. Das konstrukt wackelt leicht - wie es mit den bässen ist, muss ich mal testen. ^^ Aber vorteilhaft: er ist neigbar! Das kann ich mit dem 19Zoll und dem 36Zoll nicht einstellen.

Und wie er jetzt in spielen abschneidet, das teste ich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber er ist verdammt hell und kontrastreich, mir popeln gleich die augen aus, muss ich noch einstellen^^


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mag mir jemand 700 Euro ''schenken'' ? ^^



Was willst du dir kaufen? Und sag jetzt blos nicht einen IPad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Februar 2010)

Sormac, du als Apple-Profi kannst mir doch sicher weiterhelfen,oder?
Ich möchte jetzt nach fast 1 1/2 Jahren mein Iphone mal komplett zurücksetzen, da es momentan ziemlich spinnt; bleibt hängen, Browser lädt keine Seiten mehr,...
Wie das geht weiss ich, aber kann ich das Iphone vorher irgendwie backupen, damit ich Kontakte, Fotos und vor allem die 40Apps nicht wieder manuell laden muss? In Itunes gibts da zwar Funktionen dafür, aber ich trau denen nicht; hab ja mit jedem Mal neu synchronisieren meine komplette Musik vom Iphone gelöscht.
Kannst du mir da irgendeine sichere Methode nennen?^^


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

Du musst es mit nen Vorschlaghammer genau mittig treffen, dann ist es wieder auf Werkszustand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Du musst es mit nen Vorschlaghammer genau mittig treffen, dann ist es wieder auf Werkszustand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, kein iPad, das werde ich mir sowieso erstmal garnicht holen, ich kaufe mir z.B. auch kein MacBook Air, nur weil es flach ist um zusagen ich habe es. Mir muss es auch was bringen und nicht als Staubfänger zu nutzen.

Was ich mir holen möchte ist Final Cut Studio, was man mit den Programmen machen kann, die in dem Paket mitdabei sind, sieht sehr professionell aus, vielleicht sogar schon zu professionell, aber der Preis :<, Deutschland kostet es 999 Euro und in USA genau 999 Dollar aber umgerechnet sinds dann 700 Euro, nur leider kackt der Dollarkurs grad ziemlich ab, wegen Griechenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rethelion

Ich kann dir eigentlich nur iTunes empfehlen, woman ein ordentlichen Backup machen kann, ich denke mal die Lieder die du auf dem iPhone hast, hast du doch sicherlich schon irgendwo gespeischert oder?

Hier ist noch ein Link, wie man es richtig macht: http://support.apple...iewlocale=de_DE

Wenn du willst, kann ich es selber mal testen und sagen wie es verlief :>

Wobei ich auch was in Goolge gefunden habe: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1015274-iphone-backup-erstellen-hilfe-gebraucht/


*
*


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2010)

Das nennen wir dann iPuzzle und werden stinkreich damit! Wuhu!

PS: Danke muehe - so hat es einigermassen funktioniert. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht sicher, dass mir das so mehr bringt, als wenn ich das einfach vom Bios regeln lasse. Ich glaub bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Luefter eine eigene Regelung hat - und bei aktivierter Q-Fan-Funktion kommt Speedfan durcheinander und regelt den Luefter auf 200rpm runter. Unschoen. Mit deaktiviertem Q-Fan klappt es dann vernuenftig.

PPS: Nicht der Dollarkurs kackt ab, sondern der Euro. Ich bin da auch total traurig drueber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das nennen wir dann iPuzzle und werden stinkreich damit! Wuhu!



rofl

Hab gerade ein neues Produkt entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xgls9IwWUyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Edit : [/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/141428-pcgh-enthusiast-pc-core-i7-pc-mit-geforce-gtx-285-anzeige/[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Warum verbauen die jetzt noch eine GTX285? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Rethelion (6. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Rethelion
> 
> Ich kann dir eigentlich nur iTunes empfehlen, woman ein ordentlichen Backup machen kann, ich denke mal die Lieder die du auf dem iPhone hast, hast du doch sicherlich schon irgendwo gespeischert oder?
> 
> ...



Jup die Lieder hab ich noch alle, mir gehts nur um die Kontakte und Apps; ich sehs nämlich schon kommen dass nach dem Backup alles weg ist^^
Aber mal schaun evtl sicher ich erst manuell(Stift und Papier^^) und danach probier ichs mal nach der Anleitung


----------



## aseari (6. Februar 2010)

Kennt jemand das Spiel "TapTap" für iPhone/iPod touch? Das ist mega lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Februar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Spiel "TapTap" für iPhone/iPod touch? Das ist mega lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAUMENKRAMPF! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Februar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Spiel "TapTap" für iPhone/iPod touch? Das ist mega lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja hab 1 und 2 aufem iPod Touch, in TapTap 1 schaffe ich locker 100% bei den liedern und in 2 nur 96% egal wie gut man das macht, 100% bekommei ch nie hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da meine Eltern meinen (Ihren) Rechner wiederbekommen und die im Moment keine Tastatur dafür haben, mal durch Zufall auf ZackZack geguckt und die hier gekauft, für 8&#8364; ist das perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass meine E-Mails nur zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten ankommen? (web.de)

Ich schaue jeden Morgen, jeden Mittag und jeden Abend rein und selten ist was drin. Aber wenn, dann sind es gleich 10 Mails auf einmal...


----------



## aseari (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch web.de und bei mir kommen die immer an...


----------



## Niranda (6. Februar 2010)

iTunes, es gibt keine Alternative, die neben Musik noch was anderes runterlutschen kann.
Mit dem BackUp ist es aber auch sunne sache. Das iPhone nimmt ein komplettes Systembackup mit allen settings etc.

Im Endeffekt hast du nichts davon, wenn du dein altes BackUp einspielst.
Hol dir die kontakte via Outlook oä raus. Bilder und musik ziehst du dir auf den pc und die Apps synchronisierst du mit iTunes, dann sind die da alle drin.

Dann resettest du dein iPhone, stellst alles ein wie dus haben willst, synchronisierst es, damit die kontakte, notizen, apps etc (noch keine Media-Dateien!) drauf sind und das ruhig 3-4 mal, damit alles drüben ist.
Dann neustarten (bringts wirklich^^)
und dann kannst du deine Media-Dateien rüberpushen. Solltest du die Musik, Videos etc. nicht manuell syncen, dann synch auf alle fälle mind. 2mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2010)

_Hallo ihr´s :-)

Internet dauert mal wieder ne weile..ist jetzt 1&1 geworden (DSL 16k+Telefonflat)..hoffe mal die lassen sich nicht solange Zeit..hab keine Lust (wie heute) ins Internetcafé zu rennen..-_-

Wie gehts sonst so? Alles klar? :-)_


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2010)

Denke mal uns geht es allen gut :>


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2010)

_Das ist gut ;-)

Hoffe mal das kommt so gegen Ende des Monats..keine Lust länger zu warten..und dann auch noch am 23. zu Musterung..bääh -_-

Naja..ich bin erstmal wieder weg..bis bald :-]_


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2010)

Bis bald, wenigstens besseres Internet als mein Dorf DSL :<


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> painschecks oder jemand anders der sich hier mit Kameras  auskennt um gute Fotos zu schießen?
> 
> Ich dachte zunächst an eine Einsteigerkamera und fande diese hier: Nikon D3000
> 
> http://www.amazon.de..._pr_product_top




_Da ich das grad noch gesehen habe..schau mal im DSLR-Forum im Nikon Unterforum (Beispielbilder) nach dem D3000 Thread..da kannst dir nen Eindruck verschaffen..

Für den Anfang aufjeden Fall empfehlenswert , ich würd eh eher nach der Haptik gehen..und dazu brauchst du dann natürlich noch Objektive..

Ich schau die Tage nochmal rein..schreib mir am besten ne PM falls du noch Fragen hast.. :-)_ 



_/Edit : Naja..hatte vorher 6k..da ich nu aber 16k nehmen konnte und wir trotzdem weniger bezahlen..wieso nicht? :-)


So..nu aber bis denne.. :>_


----------



## Niranda (6. Februar 2010)

An die Win7 User:

Schaut euch mal das durch:
http://www.chip.de/b...738.html?show=1
Ich kenn zwar schon relativ viele kniffe und vorallem hot-/shortkeys in windows, aber ein paar nützliche Sachen waren dort doch noch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hab mal aktuelle Desktop-Pics gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

die gelbe Lampe passt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ansonsten schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich auch mal diesen sagenumwobenen Ultra-Modus in Wow testen können. Also eine ATI5770 schafft auch in Dalaran bei Full-HD locker eine flüssige Darstellung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2010)

mulisalmpling 8x und alles auf Ultra sprich Schatteneffekte und mal über Nordend geflogen?^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Februar 2010)

Und Flüssig Heist bei mir WOW 60 FPS oder + ^^


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2010)

Bei mir geht alles auf 1920x1080 in guten Werten bis auf Dalaran mit einer 5750 512VRAM.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> mulisalmpling 8x und alles auf Ultra sprich Schatteneffekte und mal über Nordend geflogen?^



Multisampling war auf 4x. 8x hab ich noch nicht versucht. Ansonsten war alles auf Ultra und zwar ausnahmslos. Auflösung ist wie gesagt Full-HD. Geflogen bin auch und es läuft butterweich. Nichts ruckeln.
Wieviel FPS es waren kann nicht sagen, interessiert mich auch nicht. Flüssig ist bei mir, wenn es eben nicht ruckelt. FPS interessieren mich nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Februar 2010)

Ob 2x, 4x oder 8x Multisampling - ich merke da kaum ein Unterschied. Bei Betrachtung der Treppen schon, aber meine FPS veränders sich gar nicht. Vielleicht von 4x mit 35 FPS auf 8x mit 32 FPS.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Februar 2010)

Multisampling bis 8 macht auch nicht soviel Unterschied, zumindest laut Benchmark, den ich mal gesehen habe. Aber auch rein optisch tut sich da nicht viel zwischen 4 und 8 finde ich. Auf jedenfall läuft Wow mit einer 5770 wirklich butterweich, ob in Dalaran, beim fliegen oder sonst wo.
Und das wie gesagt, obwohl alles auf Ultra hängt und Full-HD.

Mehr braucht man für Wow definitv nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2010)

hehe, demnächst darf ich nen Rechner zusammenbasteln mit Ph II 955, HD5770 und dem üblichen Krempel in ein LianLi PC-P50 mit Noiseblocker-Vollausstattung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Februar 2010)

Willkommen auf der hellen Seite der Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Februar 2010)

omg nein die gelbe Lampe *schock* =D

@Klos:
Meine Graka kackt in dala ab, hab aber auch maximierten, fixierten Fenstermodus, wegen 2 Monis und so. ^^
Hab aber auch AA drin, 4x glaub ich - das was wow halt unterstützt...

edit:
auch wenn ich css im fenstermodus hab, hab ich zwar 299-300 FPS (alles auf max.), aber trotzdem kleine ruckler. Im normalen vollbild läuft alles flüssig 
Das war aber auch schon beim alten, kleineren monitor so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liegt das jetzt eig an ati? -.-


----------



## muehe (6. Februar 2010)

Fenstermodus frisst immer Performance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Fenstermodus frisst immer Performance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiel mal ein Spiel mit 1920x1080 + 1680x1050 + Fenstermodus = Ruckle Orgye! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Februar 2010)

Naja, das es performance frisst stört eig. nicht.
CSS brauch vllt 25% Leistung der Graka, mehr nicht, CPU Auslastung ist auch nur bei 10-20%. Es sind also genug "reserven" vorhanden, die nie nicht genutzt werden -.-


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2010)

Hab mir grad ne X-Fi Titanium bestellt. Mal sehn, ob die Treiber wirklich so scheiße sind. Falls ja geht die zurück und es wird ne Xonar. :S


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

Ich würd mir an deine Stelle eine Auzentech kaufen. Das sind in meinen Augen die sinnvollsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1,5m Sitzabstand sind für einen 42" TV zu wenig oder?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sitzabstand Für nen 42 Zöller würde ich ~2,5 - 3m veranschlagen. 1,5 sind definitiv zu wenig. Es sei denn du hast vor in den nächsten zwei Jahren wie dieser Kollege hier auszusehen:
http://philippines-info.net/mediac/450_0/media/Bohol$20-$20Koboldmaki.jpg


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

So teuer sind die nun auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn wöllte ich dann schon ne Forte oder die Prelude haben und die kosten nunmal 130-150€ was einfach mal mehr als das doppelte ner X-Fi Titanium ist.


----------



## muehe (7. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es sei denn du hast vor in den nächsten zwei Jahren wie dieser Kollege hier auszusehen:
> http://philippines-i...0Koboldmaki.jpg



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja sone Faustregel : Diagonale x 3


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

Was gibts bei dem Link tolles? Bei mir kommt nur:


*Not Found*
 The requested URL /mediac/450_0/media/Bohol& was not found on this server.


----------



## muehe (7. Februar 2010)

sowas ähnliches wie hier : http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&hl=de&sa=1&q=koboldmaki&btnG=Suche&aq=f&oq=&start=0


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich dann so aussehen würde hätte das einen Vorteil. Ich könnte ins Fernsehen kommen ;O


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dann so aussehen würde hätte das einen Vorteil. Ich könnte ins Fernsehen kommen ;O



Wenn es nur das wäre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

Ich kann und werde mit allen Konsequenzen leben (müssen)... ^^


----------



## Niranda (7. Februar 2010)

Wie bekomme ich magicTune für beide monitore zum laufen?^^


----------



## Falathrim (7. Februar 2010)

Sora du hattest gestern Unrecht. Es ging nicht allen gut. Ich bin krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens hab ich übers iPuzzle gelacht wie bekloppt. 

Nen Kumpel hats übrigens geschafft, dass ihm ein Bus übers iPhone gefahren ist. Totalschaden, kein Versicherungsschutz. Zum Glück ist er reich o.0


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2010)

Oh, na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2010)

Gute Besserung fürs iPhone oder für Falathrim? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gute Besserung fürs iPhone oder für Falathrim?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, dem iPhone kann man keine gute Besserung mehr wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

Es lebt wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich wie man es fertigbringt dass sein Handy von einem Bus überrollt wird Oo

Mal ne Frage - ich bin heute von ner Lan gekommen und offensichtlich hat sich mein Rechner da was eingefangen, Kaspersky meldet das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und lässt mir nur die Möglichkeiten es zu erlauben oder es für immer zu erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs dann mal erlaubt und komplett durchscannen lassen. Da wurde dann gar nichts mehr gefunden. Auch nach dem nächsten Hochfahren kam keine Meldung mehr...
Ist das Teil jetzt weg? Bzw. hat jemand eine Idee was das überhaupt war, wenn man gar nichts dagegen unternehmen konnte?


----------



## Vaishyana (7. Februar 2010)

Hijackthis mal scannen lassen?


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2010)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Japp, ich hab nichts auffälliges gefunden....[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
Der Bericht :




Spoiler



[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 20:18:26, on 07.02.2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Safari\Safari.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft....k/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://192.168.1.1/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft....k/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft....k/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft....k/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft....k/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OfficeSyncProcess] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSOSYNC.EXE
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2010 Bildschirmausschnitt- und Startprogramm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NkbMonitor.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Rainmeter.lnk = C:\Program Files\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: An OneNote s&enden - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O8 - Extra context menu item: Hinzufügen zu Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft E&xel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: An OneNote senden - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: An OneNote s&enden - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtuelle Tastatur - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Verknüpfte &OneNote-Notizen - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Verknüpfte &OneNote-Notizen - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Li&nks untersuchen - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars.net - {FA9B9510-9FCB-4ca0-818C-5D0987B47C4D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars.NET\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\sbhook.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour-Dienst (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-Dienst (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RDM+ Local Service (RDMPLocalService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\RDM+\rdmpserv.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9643 bytes




[/font]


----------



## muehe (7. Februar 2010)

was hast du denn gemacht/ausgeführt als die Meldung kam ?

lies am besten mal hier : http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=123327&st=0


----------



## Rethelion (7. Februar 2010)

Wird dir kein Pfad oder Programm zur Warnung angezeigt? 
Ich errinnere mich fern daran, dass ein Logitech-Tastaturtreiber z.B. eine solche Meldung auslösen kann, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr.
Lies dich mal durchs Kasperskyforum, evtl trifft da was auf dich zu: http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=145943


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2010)

Nichts, die kam direkt nach dem Hochfahren als ich den Rechner daheim wieder angeschlossen hab.
Während der Lan war die Firewall aus, weil wir da bei jedem Spiel trotz festelegter Ausnahmen Probleme hatten uns zu finden.

Edit : Nein, kein Pfad, nur die Meldung die ich oben gepostet hab.
Das mit dem Logitechtreiber hab ich auch gelesen, aber eigentlich hab ich keinen neuen installiert... ich hatte auf der Lan allerdings auch noch die Tastatur eines Kumpels am Rechner, weil wir Frets on Fire gespielt haben... aber das war auch keine Logitech.


----------



## muehe (7. Februar 2010)

> Vielen Dank für den Tip! Habe das Problem wie es scheint selber in den griff bekommen. Also da dieses problem wohl oft mit programmen oder spielen in verbindung steht habe ich in "Untersuchung von Objekten ausführen" die datei Programme oder "Program Files" eingefügt. Hier hat KIS das beanstandete programm entdeck und auch "genannt". In meinem fall war es ein ASUS programm das zur datensicherung verwendet werden kann. Da ich ein absoluter neuling im pc bereich bin kann ich nix genaueres sagen aber anscheinend mag KIS es halt nicht wenn programme daten sammeln legal oder nicht. Hatte beim hochfahren noch ne meldung von Windows das es etwas mit der datei "AppData" zu tun hat. Hoffe kann jemand was mit anfangen. MfG



Quelle : *http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=123327&st=0*


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2010)

In meiner Klasse sind nur heins doof Leute, vollidioten.... können mir net mal sagen, wo was wir und wann aufhatten.. diese Spinnerbande


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2010)

Hm, eigentlich sollten die Ordner ja auch bei einer Vollständigen Untersuchung gescannt werden... aber ich probiers mal.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> In meiner Klasse sind nur heins doof Leute, vollidioten.... können mir net mal sagen, wo was wir und wann aufhatten.. diese Spinnerbande



Ich könnte dir in der 6. Stunde nedmal sagen was wir in der 1. gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. Februar 2010)

gibs denn keine Hausaufgabenhefte mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2010)

Hatte mal eins, das war voll und jetzt.. ja.. schreib mir das eigentlich ja immer auf, aber wenn ich mal was vergessen habe kommt immer nur ähm ja ähm .. und ähm ähm.. da könnte ich reinschlagen, aber egal jetzt, habs halt dann nicht... aber wie heißt es immer so: man soll die Hausaufgaben in der Schule abcshreiben, dann hat mehr mehr Zeit nach der Schule ^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2010)

Wie so in der schule abschreiben? ich hab es einfach jemand gegeben und der hatte es für mich gemacht *g*


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2010)

Stimmt so gehts auch und bei Test immer abspicken ^


----------



## Shefanix (7. Februar 2010)

Wäh, abspicken. Ich hab in meiner ganzen Schullaufbahn noch nie gespickt. Versteh den Sinn davon nicht, entweder man kann es und bekommt eine gute Note, oder man hats halt nicht drauf und bekommt ein dementsprechendes Ergebnis. 
Hausaufgaben schreib ich mir persönlich nie auf. Ich kann mir immer alles merken was wir aufhaben - praktisch sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen endlich nach einer Woche wieder Schule *freu*.


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe einmal gespickt, in der Grundschule in English und seitdem nie wieder.


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2010)

Hm, der Scan hat nichts gebracht... ich werd morgen nochmal ein paar andere Scanner durchlaufen lassen, dann seh ich ja.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wäh, abspicken. Ich hab in meiner ganzen Schullaufbahn noch nie gespickt. Versteh den Sinn davon nicht, entweder man kann es und bekommt eine gute Note, oder man hats halt nicht drauf und bekommt ein dementsprechendes Ergebnis.
> Hausaufgaben schreib ich mir persönlich nie auf. Ich kann mir immer alles merken was wir aufhaben - praktisch sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spicken bringt genausoviel wie lernen...nichts.
Wenn ich an Sozialkunde denke, da lerne ich einen Tag vorher alles auswendig, schreibs 1:1 in der Schulaufgabe, und einen Tag später errinner ich mich nicht mehr an das was ich gelernt habe.
Dann hab ich im Zeugnis eine 1, von SK aber trotzdem null Ahnung. Und so gehts mir eigtl in allen Lernfächern.


----------



## Xondor (8. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wäh, abspicken. Ich hab in meiner ganzen Schullaufbahn noch nie gespickt. Versteh den Sinn davon nicht, entweder man kann es und bekommt eine gute Note, oder man hats halt nicht drauf und bekommt ein dementsprechendes Ergebnis.
> Hausaufgaben schreib ich mir persönlich nie auf. Ich kann mir immer alles merken was wir aufhaben - praktisch sowas
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir sowas nie gemerkt. Habs immer irgendwo in das jeweilige Buch gekrizelt.
Nicht, dass es einen Unterschied gemacht hätte. Naja nur in Deutsch gabs keinen Weg um die Aufgaben.
Und Schummeln war sowieso an der Tagesordnung. Ich versteh auch nicht wo das Problem liegt.

Ich glaub in Deutschland sind die Schüler braver^^ Jedenfalls wenn man das Forum hier als Reverenz nehmen kann.
Ich hab noch nie jemanden getroffen, der gegen Schummeln war. Bis auf Lehrer.


----------



## Niranda (8. Februar 2010)

ARBEIIITEN... YEAH!!! ich bin sooooo vooooler elaaan -.-


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ARBEIIITEN... YEAH!!! ich bin sooooo vooooler elaaan -.-



Vielleicht solltest du auch nochmal die Schulbank drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Februar 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf meinem Blog (www.NiraPhone.de) habe ich seit langem mal wieder einen Artikel erstellt.
Das Thema finde ich hoch interessant, aber lest selbst

LG
Nira

PS:
Bitte kommentiert *auch* dort den Artikel. Es gibt eine Antwort und Zitatfunktion (sollte auffallen) - damit sich es dort etwas füllt und Themenbezogen in einem Bereich bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Anmeldung oder ein Captcha ist nicht erforderlich. Lediglich die Mail-Adresse und der Name sollte stimmen, damit es nicht als Spam aussortiert wird.

Edit:
Auch interessant:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a463350.html


----------



## Kyragan (8. Februar 2010)

Yay, meine Soundkarte ist auf dem Weg. Hoffentlich kommt sie morgen schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (8. Februar 2010)

> Auch interessant:
> http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a463350.html



14026,- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Nira das fällt langsam echt unter Werbung :/

Die Festplatte ist nice. Kostet zwar mehr als die Autos, die ich derzeit fahren würde, aber egal :>

Edit:
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?id=116243941&__lp=7&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=9000&makeModelVariant1.modelId=30&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&vehicleCategory=Car&segment=Car&minPrice=10000&maxPrice=15001&siteId=GERMANY&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&export=NO_EXPORT&customerIdsAsString=&lang=de&pageNumber=1

Schnieke. Mustang GT V6 Cabrio fast Vollausstattung, ganze 900 Euro teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Februar 2010)

Bei mir eher sowas in die Richtung:

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?id=79168536&__lp=10&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=16800&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.makeId=3500&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.makeId=17700&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&vehicleCategory=Car&segment=Car&minPrice=14000&maxPrice=15001&siteId=GERMANY&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&export=NO_EXPORT&customerIdsAsString=&categories=SportsCar&lang=de&pageNumber=1

Obwohl mir Auto's eigentlich eh egal sind. Man kann mit fahren, das reicht :>


----------



## Kyragan (8. Februar 2010)

Mustang wins!


----------



## aseari (8. Februar 2010)

BMW > all!!

Kennt ihr zufällig Bluetooth Ohrhörer? Sollten am besten In-Ear-Hörer sein, die keinen Bügel haben und wenn möglich auch kein Kabel... Gibt es sowas überhaupt??
Oder aber normale In-Ear-Hörer, die aber relativ "kabelbruchsicher" sind...


----------



## Niranda (8. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nira das fällt langsam echt unter Werbung :/



Buffed != Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn, es existiert "GetBack"-Werbung o.o
Guggst du hier:
http://www.niraphone...index.php/uber/



Falathrim schrieb:


> Die Festplatte ist nice. Kostet zwar mehr als die Autos, die ich derzeit fahren würde, aber egal :>
> 
> Edit:
> http://suchen.mobile...de&pageNumber=1
> ...



Das kapier ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Asoriel (8. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mustang wins!



Eindeutig! 

Aber wenn schon dick auftragen, dann gleich ein 67er Shelby GT500. Oder gleich einen Eleanor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das kapier ich jetzt nicht



Wir reden darüber, was für ein Auto man zum Preis der SSD, die du eben gepostet hast, bekäme.
Dazu gehörte der Mustang ;D


----------



## Kyragan (8. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Eindeutig!
> 
> Aber wenn schon dick auftragen, dann gleich ein 67er Shelby GT500.



HOLY SHIT! YES! 
Ich seh schon, da hat jemand nen ausgezeichneten Geschmack. Die 66er-68er Mustangs sind einfach die schönsten überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur Schaden, dass es von den Shelby Modellen wie der Name schon sagt nur 500 gebaut worden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Februar 2010)

INTEL WIR KOMMEN! 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/prozessoren/14383-meilenstein-fuer-amd-cpus-superpi-1m-in-unter-10-sekunden.html

Krass finde ich auch die Spannung


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Sweet ;D

4,8 Ghz auf der Northbridge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sweet ;D
> 
> 4,8 Ghz auf der Northbridge
> 
> ...


Aber da sieht man mal was Kühlung bei einem PII bringt; mit der Spannung würde ich nämlich ned mal 4Ghz schaffen(evtl mit viel Glück^^)


----------



## EspCap (8. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht... aber da sind ja durchaus noch ein paar Sekunden bis zum Intel-Rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Februar 2010)

Da muss AMD leider immer noch Sabbern. =)


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Die Intel-CPUs sind nur schneller, weil sie immer noch nen Befehlssatz haben der es ermöglicht schneller solche x87 Fließkommaufgaben zu lösen. x87 an sich ist aber vollkommen veraltet, skaliert nicht mit Kernen und ist allgemein ineffizient. AMD-CPUs haben den dazu passenden Befehlssatz einfach nicht (mehr). SuperPi ist ums genau zu nehmen nicht der beste Benchmark, einfach zu alt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Februar 2010)

Niranda ist gemein zu mir ;-) Ja aber Intel ist immer noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2010)

Ey yooo lasst uns Fanboygebashe machen!
Ich persönlich find ja Ke$ha viel besser als Lady gaga!!!!!11111einseinself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Februar 2010)

Ich finde persönlich Ap... bes.. al.... Micr....

=)


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ey yooo lasst uns Fanboygebashe machen!
> Ich persönlich find ja Ke$ha viel besser als Lady gaga!!!!!11111einseinself
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast das Thema denn jetzt aufgegriffen? oO

Ich find beide auf ihre Weise irgendwie gut. Kesha sieht besser aus.
Hör im Moment aber eh nur Hardstyle, Hardcory, Schranz, Jumpstyle und Gabba :>


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Wasn mit dir los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin atm aufm Machinae Suprimacy Trip. Gute Band.
Davon abgesehen. Meine Soundkarte ist angekommen. Dachte bei ner bulk Edition gibts in nem Billigkarton die Karte+Treiber. Am Ende wars n Standardpäckchen in das ne Pappe geklemmt war. Auf der Pappe lag die Karte ohne ne Tüte mit der CD und das ganze war damit es hält x-mal mit ner Folie umwickelt. So Frischhaltefolienzeugs. O_o
Hab net schlecht geguckt als ich das Ding ausgepackt hab. :S
Gleich mal einbauen.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. Februar 2010)

ich hab nen Problem ich hab auf einer Festplatte ein paar Filme die ich mit Hilfe meines WD Media Players auf meinem Fernseher anschauen möchte. Der Media Player ist mit HDMI an den Fernseher angeschlossen. Aber bei einigen Filmen hab ich keinen Ton. Woran liegt das? Kann mir jemand helfen? An den Filmen selbst liegt es nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Kyra, was soll mit mir los sein? 

Zu deiner Soundkarte, die Tage ist doch ein neuer Alchemy-Treiber erschienen oder nicht? Habs glaube ich mal irgendwo gelesen :>


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wo hast das Thema denn jetzt aufgegriffen? oO
> 
> Ich find beide auf ihre Weise irgendwie gut. Kesha sieht besser aus.
> Hör im Moment aber eh nur Hardstyle, Hardcory, Schranz, Jumpstyle und Gabba :>



rofl
Das war ne Verarsche? Weil Sam meinte Intel wär besser als AMD...
Dass ihr das alle nicht checkt o.0

Ich hör btw. derzeit mehr südamerikanische Mucke und guten klassischen Rock (:


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Achso, den Post von Sam hab ich irgendwie völlig ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassischer Rock ist auch genial, bei mir wechselt das sowieso alle paar Monate.


----------



## aseari (9. Februar 2010)

Im Moment ist eh Freedom Call > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber kennt einer von euch Bluetooth Kopfhörer? Möglichst In-Ear...


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kyra, was soll mit mir los sein?
> 
> Zu deiner Soundkarte, die Tage ist doch ein neuer Alchemy-Treiber erschienen oder nicht? Habs glaube ich mal irgendwo gelesen :>



Mich verwundert nur die Musik, weil du sonst immer Metal in was weiß ich wievielen Variationen gehört hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Treiber angeht: Ich nutz eh keine Standard Creative Treiber. Die Daniel_K Treiber kann man ja mittlerweile ignorieren, weil der gute Mann in der Zwischenzeit von Creative angeworben wurde und die Treiber sich damit gleichen. Aktuell hab ich nen anderen gemoddeten Treiber. Bisher recht vielversprechend. Nachher mal n paar Games testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab den ganzen Metal auch noch. Im Moment gehts halt eher in die Richtung Elektro. Das geht aber auch irgendwann wieder vorbei. Bislang bin ich immer wieder bei Metal gelandet :>


Ich war am Überlegen mir auch eine Soundkarte zu kaufen. Ich bräuchte dann aber eine etwas spezielle. Man müsste dort eine Gitarre anschließen können. Kauf mir warscheinlich in der nächsten Zeit eine. Seit der Grundschule schon ein Traum von mir *hrrr*


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung womit man so ne Gitarre anschließt, aber ich glaub da wirst du um ne Auzentech Karte nicht herumkommen. Wenn du Pech hast geht das nur an ner professionellen Karte aber die wird wohl dein Budget um Welten sprengen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Und genau das ist das Problem. Ich geb doch keine 200 oder noch mehr € für eine Soundkarte aus. Wäre halt praktisch, weil dann könnte ich über den PC mir alles selbst beibringen :>


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Mich würde interessieren, ob man so ne Gitarre optisch, analog oder digital anschließt. Bei nem optischen Anschluss kannst du ne X-Fi Titanium oder ne beliebige Auzentech X-Fi nehmen. Meine Titanium hat optical in und optical out. Digitalanschlüsse hat eigentlich auch jede der genannten, die Frage ist nur ob es der richtige Anschluss ist.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Gute Frage. Würde ja eine Akkustik-Gitarre werden. Ich denke mal die wird nicht Digital angeschlossen, analog oder optisch. Ich tippe aber eher auf Analog. Würde ich mich aber informieren müssen wenn es denn soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Ne Akustik hat mit Strom so viel zu tun, wie Angela Merkel mit Germany's Next Topmodel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Akkustik-Gitarren zu genüge, die man auch an Computer anschliessen kann - glaube ich zumindest 

Edit: Sowas hier: http://www.amazon.de/YAMAHA-LJX-26C-Elektro-Akustikgitarre-Koffer/dp/B002OIJK8O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1265723824&sr=1-2


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Höchstens Semi-Akustik Gitarren, aber ich kenn keinen der mit den Dingern was zu tun hat. Ne Akustik-Gitarre ist haltn hohler Holzkasten mit Saiten. Wenn man die Saiten anspielt geraten sie in Schwingung und der Resoanzkasten sorgt dann für den Ton. Das funktioniert alles über simple Physik. Ne E-Gitarre hat unterhalb der Saiten kleine Magnete. Wenn man sie Saiten anspielt wird in den Spulen nen Strom induziert. Je nach dem wie man die Saite anspielt verändern sich Amplitude und Frequenz der Schwingung und damit auch des induzierten Stroms. Aus diesem Strom berechnen dann Chips den Ton und geben ihn an den Verstärker aus, der den Ton dann wie der Name schon sagt verstärkt und letztendlich hörbar macht.
Das sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Systeme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (9. Februar 2010)

Das hat mit Semi-Akustik garnicht so viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die gibts zwar, basieren aber eben auf der von dir angesprochenen Methode, den Ton über die Spulen zu in elektrische Signale umzuwandeln. Es gibt allerdings eine ganze Reihe reiner Akustikgitarren, die einen Klinkenausgang haben. Hier wird der Ton nicht mit einer Spule in Strom umgandelt, sondern mit einem sog. Piezo-Tonabnehmer (hab selbst zwei Akustikgitarren mit der Technik daheim). Die werden die letzten Jahre auch immer besser, allerdings kann man die komplette Klangcharakteristik einer akustischen Gitarre nicht damit einfangen. Man kann am Ausgangssignal nämlich Dinge wie, das Klopfen auf den Korpus etc. natürlich nicht hören bzw. kommen die nur unbrauchbar an. Darum werden die bei Konzerten fast ausschließlich mit Mikro abgenommen. Wheetus (Teenage Dirtbag) hatte damals aber eine mit Piezo am Start, die an einem Line6 Verstärker hing.

Hier noch der Wiki-Dings dazu: Klick


----------



## Ol@f (9. Februar 2010)

Um das Gitarrespielen zu lernen würd ich mir sowas nicht extra kaufen, weil die Akustikgitarre allein wegen dem Tonabnehmer teurer wird und weil du die "spezielle Soundkarte" ja noch kaufen musst. Du brauchst halt diesen großen Klinkeneingang. 
Es würde sich erst lohnen, wenn du mal anfängst Aufnahmen zu machen und das ist auch nicht die beste Qualität. Da würde man auch eher zu nem Typen gehen, der das gelernt hat, was aber auch dementsprechend kostet.

Ein Kollege hat für uns Demoaufnahmen mit so ner "speziellen Soundkarte" gemacht. Kannst dir das ja mal anhören. Klick Gesang,Gitarre, Bass über diese Karte (Sound wird halt simuliert).


----------



## Niranda (9. Februar 2010)

live spielen 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Februar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Um das Gitarrespielen zu lernen würd ich mir sowas nicht extra kaufen, weil die Akustikgitarre allein wegen dem Tonabnehmer teurer wird und weil du die "spezielle Soundkarte" ja noch kaufen musst. Du brauchst halt diesen großen Klinkeneingang.
> Es würde sich erst lohnen, wenn du mal anfängst Aufnahmen zu machen und das ist auch nicht die beste Qualität. Da würde man auch eher zu nem Typen gehen, der das gelernt hat, was aber auch dementsprechend kostet.
> 
> Ein Kollege hat für uns Demoaufnahmen mit so ner "speziellen Soundkarte" gemacht. Kannst dir das ja mal anhören. Klick Gesang,Gitarre, Bass über diese Karte (Sound wird halt simuliert).



Denke ich auch.
Wenn man Gitarre spielen lernen will sucht man sich n Einsteiger Modell. Je nachdem ob E-Gitarre oder nicht halt eine mit Verstärker oder eben nen passenden. Man muss sich halt im Klaren sein was man will. Ne Akustikgitarre wird nie die Klangvielfalt einer E-Gitarre haben. Besonders was verzerrte Töne angeht, außerdem hat ne E-Gitarre nen wesentlich höhere Frequenz- und damit Tonbereich. Dafür klingt ne Akustikgitarre halt weicher bzw. hat einfach ihren eigenen Klang der für mich in vielen Dingen jede E-Gitarre in den Schatten stellt. Wenn man aber vor allem Metal spielen will oder Punk wird man um ne E-Gitarre kaum herumkommmen, weil du das meiste mit ner Akustik einfach nicht spielen kannst ohne die Lieder groß umarangieren zu müssen und ich bezweifle dass ein blutiger Anfänger das hinbekommt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> rofl
> Das war ne Verarsche? Weil Sam meinte Intel wär besser als AMD...


wie so meinen... ist die wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn einer der Monitore einen Displayport-Anschluss hat ja.
> Eins soll bei Eyefinity aber noch gesagt sein: Es funktioniert nur ordnungsgemäß bzw. so wie es soll wenn alle drei Monitore die gleiche native Auflösung haben.



Hat ja nichts mit Eyefinity zu tun, oder? (Zumindet bei der 4850)
Hat halt einen DVI, einen HDMI und einen VGA Anschluss. Momentan hängen 19" Röhre und 19" TFT dran... und ab morgen ein 24" auf dem ich Spiele haben wollte...

auf den anderen beiden halt Desk, Firefox ect... geht das? Oder gehen nur 2 Monitore so einfach?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Gehen so nicht nur 2 Monitore? Wenn du einen 3. anschließen willst brauchst du doch TripleHead2Go oder nicht? So hab ich das jetzt zumindest in Erinnerung :>


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Februar 2010)

Freeware? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich denn dann auch die 3 Monitore seperat benutzten, oder sehe ich auf zweien das gleiche?

Ach egal, werde es morgen selbst testen. Bett ruft, total gerädert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Februar 2010)

Freeware... schön wärs.

Guckst du hier: http://www.amazon.de/Matrox-TripleHead2Go-Digital-Graphics-eXpansion/dp/B000RMQZ96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1265751224&sr=8-1


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

3 Monitore klappt nur mit ner Karte die Eyefinity beherrscht oder mit TrippleHead2Go. Wirst dich wohl entscheiden müssen. Sollte dir angesichts einer 19 Zoll Röhre wohl nicht allzu schwer fallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte schon sagen wär so oder so nicht schlimm gewesen, wegen 14-Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn er jetzt 2 TFT's gehabt hätte. Aber das gilt ja nur für den 24" und nicht für die 19". Kleiner Denkfehler meinerseits :>


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14402&Itemid=99

Ich find das lustig. In der 31. Woche 2008 hergestellt :>


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2010)

> Wir hätten hier absolut die Mittel dazu, die CPUs mal richtig (!) anzutesten... was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das find ICH lustig :>


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Benchbros die CPU quälen quälen sie sie wirklich. :>


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich finds ein gutes Angebot. Mich würde mal interessieren wie hoch man die E8700er von den beiden bekommen würde, wenn ein REX o.Ä. verwendet wird. Wie sie dort schon schreiben müssen die 7GHz fallen :>


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Die CPU hat halt nen Multi von 10,5. Son Rampage Extreme macht nicht so schnell zu... da ist ne Menge drin. :>


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2010)

Ich sag nur Multi von 400 -> 4,2 Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da MÜSSEN die 7Ghz fallen...mit Stickstoff und allem drum und dran halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein bei 4,2Ghz hat er ja "grad mal" ne Spannung von 1,248V dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Man weiss ja nicht was die CPU's so mitmachen. Vielleicht wollen die auch schon vorher nicht mehr. Das schönste wären aber 8GHz, die aber sehr sehr unrealistisch sind - leider.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Am ehesten macht hier wirklich die CPU dicht. Die Batch ist nicht die beste, aber mal schaun was der Multi rausreißt. Am Board wirds nicht scheitern, beim aktuellen PiFast Worldrecord wurde n E8600 auf nem Rampage Extreme benutzt. 2728MHz Quadpumped FSB, also FSB 682. Bei FSB 682 wären wir bei ~7,1GHz. Die Frage ist, was die CPU mitmacht.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal die CPU wird/würde bei ~7GHz dicht machen. Wie du schon sagst ist ja die Batch nicht die beste, und soviel wird der Multi auch nicht unbedingt rausreißen. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht kommen die auch nicht dazu die E8700 CPU's mit allen Mitteln zu quälen weil sie zu weit entfernt wohnen. Ich lass mich da mal überraschen.

Bin jetzt auch mal weg, hab noch 200Seiten Twilight vor mir, die wollen bis 6Uhr noch gelesen werden *hrrr*
Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Februar 2010)

Mal ne frage was ist daran so gut seinen, cpu zu takten wenn es nicht nötig ist? ^^

Wie meine Arbeits Kollegen verstehen das einfach nicht, einer hat seinen i-7 auf 4 GHZ laufen was bring im das? er spielt nur und arbeitet da mit da für reicht er locker... ich übertakte zwar auch aber erst dann wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2010)

Ego-Push
Mit nem i7 auf 4Ghz kann man viel besser angeben ;D

Überlege derzeit, ne HD4870 Sonic Dual 512MB für ~80&#8364; zu schießen, was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieber das Geld einsparen und den Führerschein endlich fertig machen (haha, schaff ich eh nicht wenn ich so weitermache -.-) oder endlich den Rechner ans Laufen kriegen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Februar 2010)

Ich würde die Grafik Karte kaufen! 

Sieht das Verdechtig aus wenn man mit dem iPhone vor einem Hauser Block steht und auf einem offenen w-LAN surft? xD


----------



## muehe (10. Februar 2010)

> Überlege derzeit, ne HD4870 Sonic Dual 512MB für ~80€ zu schießen, was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist die denn neu ?

ne neue PowerColor 4870 PCS+ gibs momentan für 109 Euro

*
*


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2010)

Hat noch 10 Monate Garantie. Und 80€ sind noch eher erschwinglich als 110€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich würd den Führerschein nehmen wenn du nicht unbedingt drauf angewiesen bist, sprich du im Moment keine Spiele mehr mit deiner Karte spielen kannst die dich interessieren.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Ich würde Kyragan ne Mail schreiben und nach seinen Bankdaten fragen, damit ich ihm das Geld überweisen kann.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage:
Kann ich meine ziemlich alte IDE Festplatte als "Externe" benutzen, wenn ich so ein "IDE to USB"-Zeugs habe? 
Das ist die Festplatte Western Digital WD Caviar 307AA. Und wenn das Ganze klappt, könntet ihr mir zufällig so ein "IDE to USB-Ding" empfehlen (sollte möglichst günstig sein)?


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich würd den Führerschein nehmen wenn du nicht unbedingt drauf angewiesen bist, sprich du im Moment keine Spiele mehr mit deiner Karte spielen kannst die dich interessieren.



Ich kann de facto gar nichts spielen derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was denkst du denn mit ner 7600GS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das neueste Spiel das ich spielen konnte in den letzten Monaten war glaub ich Audiosurf oder Modern Warfare 1...und nix davon mit "umwerfenden" Details 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eigentlich nur die Frage ob ich 40, 50 oder 80 Euro ausgebe o.0 (4670/8800GT/HD4870)
Wohlgemerkt spiel ich auf 22" ;P


----------



## aseari (10. Februar 2010)

HD4870... Bei 22" klare Sache würd ich sagen...


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Status laut DHL 





> 10.02.10 11:14 Zustellung Die Sendung wurde ausgeliefert.



Angekommen ist aber leider noch nichts... kommt das ganze Zeug noch?


----------



## Niranda (10. Februar 2010)

Aktuallisier die seite mehrmals, die DHL-website fragt je nach dauer unterschiedliche Quellen ab


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Oder wurde das Paket vll. bei einem Nachbar abgegeben?

Ne kleine Frage, was ist denn aktuell die beste WLP? Ich will mir jetzt endlich mal einen Mugen bestellen (wenn er überhaupt in mein Case passt, muss ich gleich noch mal ausmessen) und da sollte natürlich auch entsprechend gute WLP drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab hier noch ne fast volle Arctic Silver 5, ich meine die war recht gut... gibts denn schon was besseres (Flüssigmetal ausgeschlossen)? Und WLP läuft ja nicht ab, oder? Weil die liegt schon ca. ein halbes Jahr rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Nachbar - nö, meine Freundin war den ganzen vormittag zuhaus und es war niemand da. 
Einfach mal abwarten, vielleicht ist es ja unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

@EspCap Ich hab selbst die Arcitc Silver 5 drunter. Ansonsten Arcitic MX-2 oder Prolimatech PK1.
Schau mal hier rein: 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=660085


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Hm ok, muss ich mir noch überlegen...
Was hältst du denn vo[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]m Scythe Thermal Elixier? Das war schliesslich die beste WLP im diesem Test...[/font][font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Was rechnet man für ein System mit einem i7-960 Prozessor, 6GB RAM, 1,5TB Festplatte, Gehäuse, HD5870, Netzteil Bequiet oder so 500 Watt , passendes Mainboard im Mittelbereich

?


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Guck doch auf Geizhals die Preise nach?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

@Sora Vierstellig ists in jedem Fall. Müsste man mal durchschauen, aber ich denke unter 1200 kommt man da kaum weg.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Aber aufjedenfall nicht 1600 Euro oder?

also sprich diese hier: http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3711

Kommt das ziemlich teuer vor.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, XMX war ja noch nie empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Mir hat jemand heute jemand davon erzählt und habe mal nach den Daten geschaut und halt natürlich auf XMX und da denke ich mal, der meint diesen , weil er 1,6k kosten soll.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Das sind aber ganz andere Teile als oben von dir aufgelistet ;>


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß, man muss ja nicht alles zu genau nehmen, aber als er den Preis gesagt hatte, kam mir das schon zu teuer vor =)


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2010)

Der von Dir verlinkte hat aber nur einen i7-920 und nicht i7-960. Das sind preislich einige Euro (mindestens 200?) Unterschied...


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Jo das ist klar, aber egal...

da will man mal wow zocken und was kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der von Dir verlinkte hat aber nur einen i7-920 und nicht i7-960. Das sind preislich einige Euro (mindestens 200?) Unterschied...



Nicht nur das. In dem Rechner sind auch 2x5850 im CF verbaut, und keine HD5870. Wäre nochmal ein gutes Stück mehr an Kosten :>


Hach... WehOhWeh. Ich war auch schon wieder am Überlegen damit anzufangen, bloss dachte ich mir dann schonwieder: "Wozu Geld ausgeben, wenn ich eh zu weit wieder zurückliege, meine Gilde sich aufgelöst hat, ich keine Lust auf DK hab und deshalb ALLEINE komplett von vorne anfangen müsste." Nein, danke. Aus meinem Freundeskreis zockt keiner mehr, und wie gesagt hat sich meine Gilde knapp 2 Wochen nach dem ich mit WoW aufgehört hab aufgelöst, und deshalb würde ich dann komplett ohne connections da stehen. Alle Server getransed :>


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Ich stehe auch alleine da, nämlich auf US :<

Aber so toll ist es wirklich nicht, ich spiele es zurzeit nur um Zeit zu überbrücken, denn ich warte auf Diablo III und Battlefield Bad Company 2 - habe die Beta davon gezockt und ist richtig geil.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch auf US gespielt, weil mir in Deutschland auf den Servern zu viele "Kiddy's" rumliefen. Aber da ich dort niemanden mehr kenne hab ich irgendwie nicht wirklich Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Dadrauf warte ich auch, aber ich kann jetzt schon zu 100% sagen das es nur MMORPG's alá WoW schaffen, den kompletten Tag einzunehmen wenn es sein muss. CoD6 zum Beispiel kann ich nur ~1 Stunde am Stücke spielen, weil es mich danach schon wieder nervt. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Ja das auch, bin von DE auf EN gegangen in Europe und fand auf Stormscale EN genau die selben spacken Deutschen wie auf DE ... hoffentlich sehe ich keiner mehr auf US :<

EDIT: Aber sag mal, wie waren bei dir die Latenzen?


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Die Latenzen gingen eigentlich. Immer so von 50-100ms. Ich war zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal was essen jetzt.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Echt?, hast du DSL 16k ?

Habe unter Windows 1-2sec laggs unter Mac hab ich überhaupt keine Laggs, aber trotzdem habe ich so 200-500ms

bzw. guten


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

DSL2K. Aber die Bandbreite hat ja nichts mit dem Ping zu tun. Hatte eigentlich noch nie irgendwo hin Ping-Probleme, außer wenn irgendwer was runtergeladen hat hier zuhause :>


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> DSL2K. Aber die Bandbreite hat ja nichts mit dem Ping zu tun. Hatte eigentlich noch nie irgendwo hin Ping-Probleme, außer wenn irgendwer was runtergeladen hat hier zuhause :>



Hmm.. komisch :<


----------



## Independent (10. Februar 2010)

Ping von 150-300 is relativ normal bei WoW


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Waum haben in WoW alle immer so einen hohen Ping? Aus meiner Gilde, Freundeskreis etc. haben sich auch immer alle beschwert. Ich bin wirklich nur in extremen Situationen auf über 100ms geschnellt, oder halt wenn ich Downloads anhatte.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Auf welchem Server spielst du denn, bzw. hast gespielt?

Un Goro und Stormscale sind z.B. ganz verschiedene Server, sprich von der Spieleranzahl :>


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Also US war glaube ich Boulderfist oder sowas, un UK war Maghtheridon (richtig geschrieben? oO)


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Naja wie auch immer, allein schon von EU auf US zugreifen , bedeutet schon eine erhöhte Latenz, aber anscheinend hast du ein gutes Internet =)


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht wollte meine Anzeige auch einfach nur alles gut reden. Denn wirklich angefühlt wie unter 100ms hat sich das meist nicht auf den US-Servern. Aber man konnte ohne Probleme normal spielen und sogar Arena machen.

Bin mal MW2 daddeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Als ich noch WoW gespielt hab hatte ich auch selten Latenzen unter 100... 200 und mehr war eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches. Sowohl auf Sen'jin als auch Stromscale (wobei ich natürlich auch nicht gerade die beste Inetleitung hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## WeriTis (10. Februar 2010)

Awwww, Pitlord Magtheridon, die mittelprächtigen alten TBC--Zeiten...^^

Aber was anderes - kanns sein, dass grad mal wieder ein suboptimaler Zeitpunkt zum Hardware kaufen ist? Arbeitsspeicher teuert und teuert sich, Mainboards werden zwischen *Klick* aufs Werbebanner und Anzeige der Händlerseite 2 € teuerer, mein angestrebter Rechner ist verglichen zum Januar (als ich kein Internet hatte... -.- ) 8%+ teurer cO


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

So, der Mugen ist bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin mal sehr gespannt auf die Temps, mein Boxed hier schafft es im Idle mit Müh und Not die CPU unter 55° zu halten (von Last mal ganz zu schweigen)...


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2010)

Im Moment ist wirklich ein suboptimaler Zeitpunkt zum HW-Kauf. Lieber warten, bis ein paar (mehr) Boards mit Sata3 und USB3 verfuegbar sind und abwarten, wie sich die Markteinfuehrung der NVidia-GraKas auf die Preise auswirkt...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Son Rampage Extreme macht nicht so schnell zu... da ist ne Menge drin. :>



Stimmt. Das Rampage Extreme ist bei nem Dualcore ein absoluter Kracher. Leider nicht bei Quads. Selbst mein Rampage Formula konnte ich auf 600MHz Benchstable quälen. Beim Exreme geht nochmal mehr, was nicht zuletzt am DDR3 liegt. Die 1.200MHz sind CL5 gelaufen, das waren 800MHz CL4 Ballistix.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Man weiss ja nicht was die CPU's so mitmachen. Vielleicht wollen die auch schon vorher nicht mehr. Das schönste wären aber 8GHz, die aber sehr sehr unrealistisch sind - leider.



Ich glaube nichtmal an 7GHz. 8GHz mit nem Mehrkernprozessor sind momentan unmöglich. Liegt aber nicht an den Boards sondern an den CPUs.




Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die CPU wird/würde bei ~7GHz dicht machen. Wie du schon sagst ist ja die Batch nicht die beste, und soviel wird der Multi auch nicht unbedingt rausreißen. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht kommen die auch nicht dazu die E8700 CPU's mit allen Mitteln zu quälen weil sie zu weit entfernt wohnen. Ich lass mich da mal überraschen.



Die Batch muss nichts heißen, sie ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Ich hab auch schon absolute OC-Krüppel gehabt, trotz "genialer" Batch, wo andere viel viel besser gingen. Genau so war es aber auch schon anders herum. Und ne halbe Nummer höher beim Multi bringt einiges, vor allem beim Extrem-OC. Das sind immerhin mal eben 300MHz mehr nur wegen dem höheren Multi, da muss man mit nem E8600 mehr an der Taktschraube drehen.


WeriTis: Stimmt vollkommen. Würde auch noch ein wenig warten. Rampreise, vor allem DDR3, sollten wieder sinken, genau so die Grafikkartenpreise der neuen Generation.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

* Grafikkarte	EVGA NVIDIA 2x GeForce GTX 280 SLI

* Arbeitsspeicher	4096 MB Corsair

* Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 

* Mainbord: nForce 790i Ultra SLI

* Netzteil: Corsair 750 Watt

* Festplatte: SAMSUNG HD502IJ 500GB

* Gehäuse: sharkoon rebel 9

Für 999 Euro, ist der Preis gerecht?


----------



## Greeki (10. Februar 2010)

Nein weil das System außer schlecht nur schlecht ist.
Die Grakas bringen 0 gegenüber der aktuellen AMD Konkurrenz + die neuen Nvidia Karten kommen ebenfalls und dann beginnt das Preis drücken erst richtig.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Davon abgesehen ist das Rebel9 n Haufen Altmetall aber kein Gehäuse. Unterirdische Verarbeitung. :S


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

Power hat das Ding und auch die Hardware klingt anständig (bis aufs Case), dennoch absolut sinnnfrei und Preis-/Leistungstechnisch beschissen.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Bildschirm ist da (man, ganz schön riesig ein 25"er im Vergleich zum 19"er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habe allerdings rings herum hässliche schwarze Fenster.. Auflösung ist 1920x1080 und 1280x1024.

Bekomme ich das irgentwie weg oder ist das beabsichtigt?

Edit: Der Farb-/Kontrastunterschied ist echt genial, da denkt man dass der alte TFT total gedämmt ist.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

mit dem Farb-/Konstrastunterschied: So gings mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sind die schwarzen Balken rund ums Wallpaper? Vielleicht bleibt der Hintergrund in der Auflösung in der er erstellt wurde und wird nicht hochskaliert. Schonmal ein 1080p-Wallpaper versucht?


Sollte das dein "erstes Mal" mit FullHD sein unbedingt Big Buck Bunny anschauen. Bin sicher, dass das beeindruckend auf dich wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Jop, ist mein erste FullHD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, der Rand ist halt ringsherum ca 2cm. 

Also nicht nur im Desk, grad auch in WoW geteste und Auflösung ist dort auch entsprechend auf 1920x1080.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Verdammt... ich bin grade kurz davor mir bei ebay eine Gamecard zu kaufen. Ich weiss das es sinnlos ist, aber irgendwie will ich trotzdem :/

Was kann ich dagegen tun? oO


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

hmm komisch...Einstellung direkt am Monitor vielleicht?

Und unbedingt Big Buck Bunny runterladen! Ist kostenlos und sind in 1080p knappe 900MB, aber absolut empfehlenswert. Gerade wenn du noch nie HD gesehen hast wirds dir sicher gut gefallen.


edit: Schalt deinen PC aus. Gamecard würde ich eh keine kaufen, im Internet ists doch billiger (also per ELV), oder?


Ansonsten: Fallout 3 installieren!


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

PC ausschalten. Schlechte Idee. Dann kann ich mich nichtmals ablenken :>

Die Karte kostet 18,85€ bei ebay. ELV ist teuerer.

Fallout 3 hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Monitor leider auch nicht, naja erstmal die Pracht genießen, Feintuning kommt später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefa , keine gute Idee. Ich würde sofort mit WoW aufhören, wenn ich nicht so sehr an Gilde ect hängen würde. Irgentwie kann man diese Menschen dann auch nicht mehr vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Den Film werd ich nachher laden, Asoriel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

dann für das Geld Fallout 3 ordern. Damit hast länger Spaß und auch Abwechslung zu WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Das Geld reicht nicht für Fallout3. Ich hab nur 20€, das Spiel kostet aber 50€.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Fallout 3 ist ein tolles Spiel. Habe es am Wochenende auch für meinen Rechner gekauft. (Hatte es nur auf XBOX) 

Hatte es allerdings noch nicht durchgespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Kann das mit dem Rand vielleicht daran hängen dass der 19"er kein Widescreen ist?


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Geld reicht nicht für Fallout3. Ich hab nur 20€, das Spiel kostet aber 50€.



Ähm, nö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a352563.html


Lohnt sich!


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Hmm, ich hab nur die Game of the Year's Edition gesehen. Da liegt bei 50&#8364;. Ist aber so oder so noch zu teuer für mich.

Ich werd jetzt erstmal ein bisschen lesen, vielleicht vergesse ich dann die Idee wieder :>


Edit: Weiss nichtmal ob Fallout 3 mir gefallen würde. Kennen keinen einzigen von den Titeln und hab auch noch nie was davon gesehen.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das ist ne ziemliche Geschmackssache... ich habs auf ner Lan mal bei nem Kumpel angezockt und alles andere als toll gefunden. Dieses Pit-Boy System ist ziemlich unpraktisch, weil man sogar zum Waffe wechseln erst in dem Teil rumsuchen muss (warum nicht einfach per Mausrad?), man findet am Anfang so gut wie keine Munition und man hört seinen eigenen Charakter in Dialogen nicht sprechen (was für mich ziemliche die Atmosphäre versaut). Das war zumindest mein Eindruck, ich hab allerdings auch nicht sehr lange gespielt.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Das warn auch so Eigenarten die mich gestört haben. Irgendwie wirkts allgemein etwas angestaubt. Die Atmosphäre ist aber wirklich gut und vor allem hat das Spiel an so einigen Stellen bitterbösen Humor den ich für meinen Teil sehr mag. Die gewaltige Handlungsfreiheit ist echt toll, auch wenns einen am Anfang etwas erschlägt. Habs aber nie sonderlich weit gespielt.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

EspCap man muss nicht in den PipBoy um die Waffen zu wechseln, geht auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiels mit dem Xbox360-Pad, da benutz ich dafür das Steuerkreuz. Man kann 8 Waffen belegen wie und wohin man will.


Das mit der Munition ist so ne Sache. Wenn man das Spiel einfach stur durchspielt ist es ziemlich schwer, das stimmt. Schaut man aber in Regale, Mülleimer und sonstige unmöglich Orte findet man recht viel. Wenn man sich nicht an erkunden und entdecken erfreut sollte man auf einfach spielen, ansonsten nahezu unmöglich wegen chronischer Knappheit aller Güter. Hält man die Augen offen gibts keine Probleme.

Dass man den Charakter nicht sprechen hört stört mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich. Dann hätte man eh alles doppelt. Zum einen liest man die Antwort die man gibt ja eh erst für sich durch und wenn man dann draufklickt und der Charakter leiert es nochmal runter: Naja, muss sein oder auch nicht. 

Und genau wie es Kyragan sagt: Die Atmosphäre und den schwarzen Humor mag ich. Außerdem gefällt mir die Mischung aus 50er/60er-Stil und Zukunft.


Und zu den Vorgängern: Sind komplett eigenständige Spielen und haben an sich nur den Titel gleich.


edit: Und natürlich die Handlungsfreiheit, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Direkt am Anfang kann man eine Stadt retten, ihrem Schicksal überlassen oder auch mit ner Atombombe in die Luft jagen, ganz wie man will. Und so ist die komplette Story aufgebaut. Das Spiel hat unzählige Enden, laut Entwickler über 200.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Fallout 2 hab ich damals noch aufm Pentium 2 gezockt. Das war damals schon alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals noch n rundenbasiertes Taktikspiel mit sehr begrenzten Aktionspunkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Das mit der Handlungsfreiheit klingt interessant. Ich würde wohl die Stadt sich selbst überlassen oder sie in die Luft jagen. Bei solchen Spielen mach ich gerne einen auf Bösewicht - Mass Effect bin ich auch abtrünnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin grade dabei WoW zu installieren... mal schauen wie weit ich es noch treibe. ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Shefa, bevor du dir in unsicherheit eine Gamecard kaufst schreib mir mal eine PM.. vielleicht habe ich einen Account für dich, auf dem du testen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Hm stimmt, mit dem Xbox Pad zu spielen wäre eine Idee... evtl. schau ichs mir doch mal an.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dass man den Charakter nicht sprechen hört stört mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich. Dann hätte man eh alles doppelt. Zum einen liest man die Antwort die man gibt ja eh erst für sich durch und wenn man dann draufklickt und der Charakter leiert es nochmal runter: Naja, muss sein oder auch nicht.


[/font]

Das ist ziemlich sinnlos, ja. Aber so wie es bei Mass Effect gelöst ist gefällt es mir super - man gibt die Richtung vor, der Charakter sagt aber trotzdem was eigenes und nicht genau das was man angeklickt hat.

Edit : HTML-Tags, mal wieder...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

klingt gut, das Spiel hab ich aber nie gespielt.

Buffed hat dir übrigens mal wieder nen (HTML-)Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Das finde ich bei Mass Effect auch genial gelöst. Da steht ja wirklich nur in 1 bis 3 Wörtern eine Möglichkeit, und teilweise brabbelt die dann erstmal ihren Text runter. (Ja, ich spiele die weibliche Shepard)


Esp, wie bekommst das mit den HTML-Tags immer hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect ist für mich das beste Spiel seit (sehr) langem, sowohl der erste als auch der zweite Teil. 
Wenn man dem Setting was abgewinnen kann ist es imho auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man die richtige Klasse (Biotiker, sozusagen die Caster) wählt muss man auch nicht so viel ballern, wenn einem das nicht liegt. 
Ich finde beides gut, den zweiten Teil spiele ich gerade nochmal als Experte (Biotiker) durch, beim ersten mal hab ich einen Infiltrator (hat ein bisschen was von einem Sniper) genommen.

Edit : Keine Ahnung, die kommen einfach zufällig alle paar Posts einfach so mit rein, ohne das ich irgendwas besonderes mache : /


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Frontkämpfer, obwohl das irgendwie eine Fehlentscheidung war. Ich benutze sehr sehr selten die Biotik-Fähigkeiten. Ich bin eigentlich nur mit meiner Pistole und der Schrotflinte am Gange :>

Aber das sind wirklich geniale Spiele, die mich auch mal gefesselt haben.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab beide Teile mittlerweile mehrmals durchgespielt. Das beste was man machen kann ist imo mit einem Char Mass Effect durchspielen und diesen Char dann in Mass Effect 2 importieren. Da kommt einfach ne völlig andere Ausgangslage und demnach auch oft andere Gespräche raus. Ist schon witzig Udina erst als schnöseligen Councilor zu sehen und dann als zerknirschten Assistenten ohne Mitspracherechte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin grad im dritten Playthrough von ME2, diesmal auf Insanity. Auch nicht schwerer als der Rest irgendwie. :S
@Shefa Ich spiele nur weibliche Shepards. Das hat zwei Gründe. Nummer 1: Wenn ich mir schon 20-40h nen Char von hinten anschauen muss, dann bitte keinen komischen Typen der eigentlich immer wie Gesichtskirmes aussieht. Und Nummer 2 und viel entscheidender ist das Voice Acting. Ich spiele ausnahmslos auf englisch und Jennifer Hale macht als Sprecherin von Shepard einfach nen wesentlich besseren Job als der Typ der den männlichen Shepard spricht. Mir ist direkt übel geworden als ich mal nen männlichen Shepard testen wollte.

ME1 hab ich bisher zwei mal als Infiltrator durchgespielt, ME2 als Soldier und Vanguard. Im dritten Durchgang hab ich meinen zweiten Infiltrator aus ME1 importiert, mit dem ich aktuell auf Insanity spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab leider von Steam die deutsche Version, und ich hab auch nur den ersten Teil. Kann man den bei Steam noch auf Englisch kriegen?
Ich finde eigentlich das Voice-Acting von der deutschen Shepard garnicht so übel. Hab da schon wesentlich schlimmeres gehört, und die hat eine ganz sympathische Stimme muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Ja, das stimmt... deswegen freue ich mich auch unglaublich auf Teil 3, es ist einfach unglaublich dass sogar da meine Entscheidungen aus dem ersten Teil noch Folgen nach sich ziehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab übrigens auch nur weibliche Sheppards, aber ich glaube da gehören wir zur Minderheit... in den Trailern sieht man immer nur männliche Sheppards und ihr seid auch die ersten von denen ich höre dass sie auch weibliche Sheppards haben.

Edit : Heut habens die Tags aber schon wieder auf mich abgesehen...

Stimmt, die deutsche Stimme der weiblichen Sheppard passt gut und ist auch sehr sympatisch. Ich hab den zweiten Teil bisher auch auf deutsch gespielt, weil ich irgendwie verpennt habe bei der Installation auf Englisch umzustellen und bisher keine Lust hatte neu zu installieren... aber ich finde das deutsche Voiceacting auch nicht schlecht (zumindest wenn man einen weiblichen Sheppard spielt ), ich weis nicht warum das so sehr kritisiert wird.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Falls jemand interresiert ist an Left 4 Dead + Leaft 4 Dead 2 ungeschnitten, bin gerade dabei es zuverkaufen, dachte zusammen + Steam Account natürlich um 20-30 Euro, falls jemand Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir melden.


Wo ihr gerade beim Thema Fallout 3 seid, es wurde ein neues angekündigt: Fallout New Vegas soll im Herbst rauskommen.

und Shefanix kennst du Fallout Tactics?, ist zwar net mehr das neuste vom neuste was die Grafik angeht, aber der Spielspaß ist sehr groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würdes sofort spielen, wenn ich es hier liegen hätte, aber habs leider nicht, kostet aber nur noch 8 Euro oder so.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne kein einziges Fallout, Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele irgendwie grundsätzlich wenn es möglich ist weibliche Charaktere. Besonders bei langwierrigen Dingen. Bei DragonAge: Origins hatte ich auch einen weiblichen Charakter, bei WoW auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Fallout Tactics ist eher ein reines Strategiespiel, mit 4 Soldaten ziehst du in den Krieg , musst alles aufsammeln, taktisch vorgehen, war eigentlich das beste Fallout.

Was danach kam Fallout 3 war einfach nur scheiße.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Geht mir auch so, bei DA:O (das ich gerade angefangen hab) hab ich auch n weibliche Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei WoW allerdings nicht, männliche Untote haben einfach mehr Style ^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich spiele irgendwie grundsätzlich wenn es möglich ist weibliche Charaktere. Besonders bei langwierrigen Dingen. Bei DragonAge: Origins hatte ich auch einen weiblichen Charakter, bei WoW auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Bei World of Wacraft kommt es drau fan, was man für eine Rasse/Klasse zockt, bei Zwerg Priester sieht weiblich besser aus, bei Untote beides. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Allianz zocke ich Zwerg Weiblich, mein Horde Untote Männlich!


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Undead Female > Rest.
Konnte den zu krassen Buckel von den männlichen net mehr sehen und Saltos > all. :>


----------



## Nebola (10. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Allianz zocke ich Zwerg Weiblich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das es Leute gibt die soetwas spielen....

Wirklich die Rasse die ich am wenigsten sehe, ist weiblicher Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde die Dinger aber auch hässlich wie die Nacht Schwarz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woah ne, morgen Sportunterricht, bei diesem Kack Lehrer, der war mal Offiziers Ausbilder bei der Bundeswehr für 10 Jahre oder so :O

Ich sags euch, dass ist kein Sport, kannst auch gleich Fitness Studio gehen, ganze Klasse hatt 4 Tage Muskelkater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich war an dem Tag net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und dann gerade ich noch, bin ja so nen gelenkiger und sportlicher Typ. Wenn man mich zur Schule ne zwingen würde, läge ich jetzt wohl noch im Bett....


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Morgen schon wieder Schulfrei, solangsam krieg ich echt zuviel :/

Bei mir sieht das eigentlich so aus:

Mensch = Weiblich Ork = Männlich
Zwerg = Männlich	Taure = Männlich
Gnom = Weiblich 	Troll = Männlich/Weiblich
Nachtelf = Weiblich Undead = Männlich/Weiblich
Draenei = Weiblich Blutelf = Weiblich

Da ich einen Draenei, einen Human und eine Blutelfin auf 80 habe kann man sich ja denke was für ein Geschlecht die haben.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mensch = Weiblich Ork = Männlich
> Zwerg = Männlich	Taure = Männlich
> Gnom = Weiblich 	Troll = Männlich/Weiblich
> Nachtelf = Weiblich Undead = Männlich/Weiblich
> Draenei = Weiblich Blutelf = Weiblich



Genau so gehts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab morgen mal wieder zur ersten, also darf ich um halb 6 aufstehen... als bei uns das letzte mal ein kompletter Tag ausgefallen ist war ich noch in der Unterstufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Ich habe in WoW auch ausschließlich weibliche Charaktere bis auf meinen Tauren Krieger und Zwergen Jäger.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Warum um halb 6 aufstehen? Ich steh immer um 6 Uhr auf. Habe dann noch genug Zeit zum duschen und Hausaufgaben machen. 7:20 fahr ich mit dem Fahrrad los, und um 7:40 beginnt dann die Schule.

WoW hält mich grad schon selbst vom Spielen ab. Der Launcher will sich aktualisieren, aber jedes mal kommt diese Meldung nach dem fertigen Herunterladen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand eine Ahnung warum?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Als ich noch zur Schule gegangen bin (klingt als wär ich steinalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hatte ich ganze 5min Schulweg. 45min vor Unterrichtsbeginn austehen, zum Vorklingeln reinkommen, hinsetzen, fertig. War sehr bequem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Realmlist ändern mal auf EU, wenn du US eingestellt hast.


Zwerg Weiblich zocke ich eigentlich nur wegen Arena, zumal wegen Steingestalt und weil die so pervers casten, du denkst jedenmoment wenn ein Zwerg castet, das du tot bist.. oder manchmal stell ich mir, wenn ein DK auf mich kommt das einfach mal so eine Atombombe angeflogen kommt, es nur rumbst und scheppert und alles und der DK steht da mit Magieschild :> 

und dann von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Bei uns fängt die Schule um 7:25 an und ich darf erst noch mit dem Bus hinfahren, und der fährt um 6:32 (ja, wir dürfen noch eine halbe Stunde rumsitzen bis die erste Stunde dann anfängt) : /


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Realmlist ändern mal auf EU, wenn du US eingestellt hast.



Ist Standart Realmlist. Hab ja von der Wotlk DVD installiert. 




EspCap schrieb:


> Bei uns fängt die Schule um 7:25 an und ich darf erst noch mit dem Bus hinfahren, und der fährt um 6:32 (ja, wir dürfen noch eine halbe Stunde rumsitzen bis die erste Stunde dann anfängt) : /



Mein Bus fährt um 6:55. Da ich aber keine Lust hab so früh aus dem Haus zu gehen fahre ich die 6km lieber mit dem Fahrrad. Ist viel gemütlicher so. Meistens bin ich genau beim 2. Klingeln an der Schule, und gleichzeitig mit den Lehrer bei der Klasse. Würde ich mit dem Bus fahren müsste ich auch noch ~30 Minuten rumsitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

Hmm...WoW habe ich den großteil einen männl. Untoten und/oder einen männl. Tauren gespielt. Ebenso waren alle Chars in WAR und HdRO männlich.


Nächste Pflichtkäufe für mich: Fallout New Vegas und Diablo III.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele die beste Klasse... Soldat. 

Und meiner ist Männlich und aussehen tut er wie in den Trailer (normal halt) finde das bast am besten zu der Stimme, und so stell ich mir auch ein Held vor. =) 

aber ich sollte auch wieder weiter spiele seit 1 Woche ab ich es vergessen oder verschoben :/


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Du startest den Launcher, er lädt oder zeigt direkt die Meldung an?


----------



## Rethelion (10. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei uns fängt die Schule um 7:25 an und ich darf erst noch mit dem Bus hinfahren, und der fährt um 6:32 (ja, wir dürfen noch eine halbe Stunde rumsitzen bis die erste Stunde dann anfängt) : /



Memme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mit dem Zug zur Berufsschule fahre, muss ich um 5:45Uhr raus um rechtzeitig zum Bus zu kommen; 6:40Uhr geht dann der Zug und um 7:30Uhr bin ich dann an der Berufsschule.
Der Unterricht geht aber erst um 8Uhr los^^


Haben wir hier eigentlich irgendwelche Linux-User im Technikforum?


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du startest den Launcher, er lädt oder zeigt direkt die Meldung an?



Der läd erst ~7MB runter, dann macht er kurz Pause und dann kommt die Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mein Bus fährt um 6:55. Da ich aber keine Lust hab so früh aus dem Haus zu gehen fahre ich die 6km lieber mit dem Fahrrad. Ist viel gemütlicher so. Meistens bin ich genau beim 2. Klingeln an der Schule, und gleichzeitig mit den Lehrer bei der Klasse. Würde ich mit dem Bus fahren müsste ich auch noch ~30 Minuten rumsitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würde ich auch so machen, wenn es bei mir nur 6 km wären. Aber jeden Morgen 17 km fahren wäre für mich als Morgenmuffel nichts ^^

Edit : Ich hab noch ein Suse drauf, aber das benutz ich nur zum rumbasteln.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

ja, haben wir. Selor Kiith hats doch mal verwendet (kann man ihn als Technik-Fritzen bezeichnen?) und ich hab auch mal reingeschaut.


mein Morgen ist eigentlich recht gemütlich. Bei mir reichts wenn ich um 6:30 aufsteh, kurz den normalen Kram erledigen (duschen, Zeitung etc) und je nach dem 5min mit dem Auto ins Geschäft oder von zuhause aus arbeiten. Dafür dauerts bei mir Abends wahrscheinlich deutlich länger als bei euch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Februar 2010)

Und ich dacht ich wäre arm Dran 06:00 auf stehen.... 07:07 Zug 07:48 Bus 07:52 Aussteigen etwa immer um 8 auf er arbeit... 

nach hause 16:50 Bus 16:54 (zug verbrassen) und bis 17:22 in der kälte stehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um 18:00 zu hause.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2010)

Shefa, deaktivier mal testweise Firewall und/oder AV. 

Und schau mal im WoW Ordner, da sollte es einen Unterordner mit dem Namen "Errors" geben, vielleicht steht da was.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Oder eventuell bei wowsource runterladen.


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich steh im Normalfall irgendwann zwischen 7 und 8 auf, bummel dann etwas im Bad rum, setz mich mit nem Kaffee an den Rechner, bummel noch etwas rum bis ich mich halbwegs wach fuehle und fahr dann gegen 9 ins Buero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linux-Nutzer? Frueher hab ich Linux parallel zu Windows auf dem Rechner gehabt und alles was mit iNet zu tun hatte von dort aus gemacht. Aber da mein privater Rechner eh nur noch ein Zock-Rechner ist, ist das irgendwie ueberfluessig. Und bei meinem Laptop hatte ich immer das Problem, dass es keinen gescheiten Linux-Treiber fuer meine GraKa gab und der vorhandene ab und zu einfach ausgestiegen ist. Hab ich versaeumt vorm Laptop-Kauf darauf zu achten. Aber mittlerweile ist der Laptop auch schon aelter...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Habs Problem mitm Launcher behoben aber gleich das nächste. Ich habe keine Lust den 3.2 Fullpatch bei WoWSource mit 1,6GB zu laden. Dacht ich mir, lässt mal den Launcher laden. Der will jetzt das 3.1.X -> 3.2 Update laden, aber deDE, obwohl ich vorher komplett auf Englisch durchgepatched hab. Ich kann nicht einstellen das er das in enGB runterlädt. Muss ich wenn ich das jetzt so laden lasse den Patch auf Englisch nochmal ziehen? oO


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Nein. Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Dann bin ich ja mal halbwegs beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche Distribution ich wählen soll.
Momentan überlege ich zwischen Suse Linux und Debian.
Suse wäre der Vorteil das wir es evtl in der Arbeit auch mal benutzen und es nicht zu kompliziert ist.
Debian hat die größere Community und ist meiner Meinung nach stabiler; dafür kommts mir irgendwie träge vor und den Grafiktreiber hab ich bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen.

Oder vll doch was komplett anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so machen, wenn es bei mir nur 6 km wären. Aber jeden Morgen 17 km fahren wäre für mich als Morgenmuffel nichts ^^



Du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich zur ersten habe ( Wie morgen, werde ich geweckt von meiner Mom (ka wieviel Uhr, mein Hirn schläft da noch weiter)) beginnt schule um 7:45 Uhr, also fahre ich 7:30/35 los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also im Sommer, bzw jetzt wenn keine Bremser/schleicher/ Verkehrbehindernden/ nervende/Wettertechnisch unangebrachte/Fahrrad technische oder/ Ampeln oder sonstige Hindernisse da sind, bin ich ca. 7 Min unterwegs zur Schule.

Mit der einen Ampel auf dem Weg wenn die Rot ist, 10 min. und jetzt im Winter, wo GARNICHT Glatt ist, Weiß garnet was alle immer labern "Fahr vorsichtig, pass auf ist glatt, willste net gebracht werden?"...

Die sollen selber mal Fahrrad fahren, Schnee ist net glatt. Erst 2 Tage später wenn nur noch der aufgewühlte Schnee, das 2/3 mal gefroren ist und so rumliegt, dann ist es zwar immer noch net glatt, aber wer drüber fährt, fliegt mal leicht auf die Fresse.

Aber das beste ist, bin den ganzen Winter (fahr JEDEN Schultag mit Fahrrad, EGAL Welches Wetter) nochnet einmal deswegen aufs Mauls geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mich auf dem Weg zur Schule schön des öfteren mit dem Fahrrad hingelegt. Bei uns sind die Bürgersteige und die Straßen voll mit Eis. Das ist dann wirklich einfach nur glatt. Wenn man schnell genug ist macht das aber nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Februar 2010)

Einfach Reifen mit Spikes aufziehen!


----------



## Nebola (10. Februar 2010)

Hört sich komisch an, stimmt aber!

Es heißt immer man soll langsam fahren, klar damit ich statt 10, 30 min zu Schule brauche wie ?

Vondaher einfach fahren wies kommt, ich lenke wenn was glatt ist und man mal rutschen sollte, oder das vorderrrad mal weg rutscht, einfach in irgendwelche Richtungen, so instinktiv von alleine, und klappt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, haben wir. Selor Kiith hats doch mal verwendet (kann man ihn als Technik-Fritzen bezeichnen?) und ich hab auch mal reingeschaut.



Hä? Was ist mit mir? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

kaum fällt dein Name stehste auf der Matte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast nicht du auch mal Linux genutzt?


Ich glaube optisch gefällt mir Mint am besten. Debian und Suse sind sicher auch nicht schlecht, und was hältst von Ubuntu?

Genau vor dem Problem stand ich auch...hab dann Ubuntu und Mint ausprobiert. Meld dich dann wenn du was gefunden hast, ich wills auch nochmal testen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2010)

Klar interne Sensoren melden sowas sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein... ich hab immer nur gesagt das ich Linux nicht mag, und das meine Spiele auch was dagegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Februar 2010)

Meine iPod Stoppuhr läuft noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2010)

Hehe, das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die auch schon ewig laufen lassen, aber dann gestoppt.

Deine Stoppuhr läuft schon fast ein ganzes Jahr ^^


----------



## Rethelion (10. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich glaube optisch gefällt mir Mint am besten. Debian und Suse sind sicher auch nicht schlecht, und was hältst von Ubuntu?
> 
> Genau vor dem Problem stand ich auch...hab dann Ubuntu und Mint ausprobiert. Meld dich dann wenn du was gefunden hast, ich wills auch nochmal testen.



Vom Aussehen her hängts eh nur vom WindowsManager ab, und da hab ich mich jetzt auf GNOME festgelegt; KDE ist mir zu instabil.
Ubuntu hab ich jetzt ne Zeit lang genutzt, aber ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren. Und Ubuntu basiert ja eh wieder auf Debian.
Problem ist nur, dass ich den Grakatreiber nicht zum laufen bekomme, egal welche Anleitung ich benutzt.
Und Mint is mir wieder zu klein^^


----------



## Nebola (10. Februar 2010)

Also eig ist sie bei 7504, aber ist kein aktuelle Bild ^^

Aber sowas hier muss man auch einfach mal als Screen festhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Endlich fertig mit Patchen. Das es bei WoW auch immer so ewig dauern muss :/

Jetzt muss ich nur noch spielen können...


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Für die iPhone 3G Nutzer, hab gestern ein neues App endeckt, das nun aus der Kamera eine Videokamera zaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das App läuft ziemlich stabil, Qualität lässt wünschen, aber sieht auch gut aus 15fps, zusätzlich gibts es Funktionen, wie zoomen, schwarz weiß usw. und lässt sich einfach übertragen auf den PC.


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Endlich fertig mit Patchen. Das es bei WoW auch immer so ewig dauern muss :/
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch spielen können...



hast die Patches nicht von einer externen Seite gezogen ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Februar 2010)

Er hat lames Dorf dsl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn er es von bliz gezogen hätte würde er 3 eo hen braunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die von WoWSource, bloss mir ist 2mal bei dem 800mb Patch kurz vor Ende Firefox abgestürzt, darum musste ich wieder neu laden. Und ich hab kein "Dorf-DSL" immerhin eine 2000er Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie bekomme ich das blöde Fragezeichen über der Aktionsleiste weg? Hab Tutorials schon ausgestellt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Februar 2010)

Eig ist das der Einsteigertooltip oder sowas ^^


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Das kann man irgendwie net ausschalten, immer halt andrücken das es nicht dauernt unten angezeigt wird, ab Level 10 müsstest du eigentllich alle Sachen gehabt haben, die angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich warum die so einen Müll da ein bauen. Allgemein wurd seit meiner aktiven Zeit viel geändert. Die neue Map + Quests gefallen mir. Dann brauch ich kein Quest-Addon mehr :>


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Das neue GruppeNachSuche System wirst du lieben als Tank oder Healer =)


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Warum nur als Tank/Healer? 

Edit: Hab Anmeldetermin für Gymnasium verpasst -.-


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Februar 2010)

Painschkes biste da xD? Ich brauch dich nochmal wegen Fernsehern, also welche waren jetzt gut so um die 40 zoll für um die 500&#8364;, außerdem wollte ich dich fragen ob du meinst das sich die 100&#8364; aufpreis für 100 statt 50hz lohnen.


@Shefanix gehste dieses Jahr von der Realschule aufs Gymnasium? Ich auch x3
Solang deine Noten gut sind kannste dich aber auch noch nachher Anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich glaub das Gymnasium das deiner jetzigen Schule am nächsten ist muss dich nehmen wenn du die Quali hasst.


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Tank 1-2min Wartezeit

Healer 5-10min Wartezeit

DD 10min-1h Wartezeit

Tank+Healer <1min Wartezeit oder Instant invite


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Verdammt, warum hab ich nur vor Ele-Schamy zu machen. Naja... was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Anmeldetermin waren gestern und heut bis 17Uhr. Ich brauch bis zu der Schule aber mindestens 30Minuten, also kann ichs nicht mehr schaffen. Die sollte zwar nur als Ausweichmöglichkeit dienen, weil ich eigentlich an eine andere will, aber trotzdem Schade drum.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

Mich hats heut wieder umgehauen, nachdem ich mich gestern übernommen hab -.-
16 Stunden gepennt o.0

Zum Thema Schulweg:
Bin mal um 10 vor 8 aufgestanden und war noch rechtzeitig in der Schule :>

Thema WoW: Mal schauen ob ichs mal wieder zocke...meine Gilde derzeit zockt glaub ich alles ausser WoW xD (Hätte aber auch gleich wieder ne Gilde wo ich rein könnt, inklusive Server der das Geld machen leicht macht (Damals bis Level 20 locker flockig 500g angesammelt <3))

Achso, wens interessiert: Bei Steam gibts diese Woche für knapp über 30€ Rome, Medieval und Empire Total War zusammen ;D


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Hm.. je mehr ich zum Thema OC mit meinem Board lese desdo weniger kann ich den Mugen erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Luxx gibts einen Sammelthread zu dem Board in dem mehrere Leute den FSB stabil über 500 haben...


----------



## Rethelion (11. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Anmeldetermin waren gestern und heut bis 17Uhr. Ich brauch bis zu der Schule aber mindestens 30Minuten, also kann ichs nicht mehr schaffen. Die sollte zwar nur als Ausweichmöglichkeit dienen, weil ich eigentlich an eine andere will, aber trotzdem Schade drum.



Egal, einfach anrufen, das ganze erklären und am besten gleich einen Termin ausmachen.
Die werden ja wohl kaum in der Datenbank eine Funktion haben die verhindert, dass ab morgen keine neuen Schüler mehr aufgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab es selbst geschafft nach Anfang des Schuljahres auf eine andere Berufsschule zu wechseln; auch wenn das ganze ewig gedauert und zig Beamten gefordert hat^^


----------



## Niranda (11. Februar 2010)

So ich habe jetzt meine Domain bei google apps registriert und lasse da jetzt meine Mails drauf laufen - bzw versuche es ^^
Kalender soll da auch verwaltet werden und Kontakte. Dann kann och das ganze auch mit dm iPhone 1zu1 syncen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



problematisch wird's mit dem Sync zu Microsoft, sprich Windows bzw Outlook. Outlook benutze ich nicht so gern, ist zu überladen.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a505601.html

Ich glaub da spare ich jetzt mal drauf. Hat finde ich gute Werte, und 64GB sind mehr als genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

mir wärs n Tick zu wenig die 80GB Intel sind schon gute Grösse :/


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ach, 64GB reichen für OS, wichtige Programme und ein bis zwei Spiele locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

2-3 Betriebsysteme + WoW wird schon eng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist wer so viele Betriebssysteme braucht. :S


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

Wird auch mein nächster Einkauf nach ner neuen Graka. :>


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ich brauche nur ein OS. Naja, hab auf der VM auch noch WinXP laufen, aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt auf die SSD mit drauf. 

Hab endlich für mich ansprechende 140mm Lüfter gefunden... leider noch nicht erhältlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

naja mein XP Pro brauch ich schon und halt Win7 64-bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

HDMI Kabel 3.0 M und HDMI Kabel 2.0 M wo ist der Unterschied? Brauche eins für meine XBox...


Mkay... 2 Meter und 3 Meter... Augen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Sind die krassen Laggs in WoW mittlerweile normal? Ich find das irgendwie richtig schlimm grade... bin auf Stormscale unterwegs, ist wirklich eine Qual so. 50er Latenz aber es laggt einfach.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

Gehört Stormscale zum Realmpool Blutdurst? Wenn ja, dann ist es normal. Wenn nicht liegts am Event.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung zu welchem Realmpool der gehört. Mich störts nur grad beim Leveln extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Februar 2010)

Stormscale istn englischer Server.


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

> Stormscale istn englischer Server.



Stormscale ist Cyclone/Wirbelsturm Pool

ist sprachübergreifender Realmpool

ist aber glaube ganzschön voll der Server


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Ich habe lange auf Stormscale gezockt und er ist extrem voll, glaub voller als Frostwolf, das ist normal, dachte aber du zockst auf US 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dort auf Maiev zurzeit 66 Dwarf Priest


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

US geht ja mit dem EU-Account nicht. Hab im Moment nur den aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also US kann ich auch, wenn ich den wieder bezahlen würd.


----------



## Xerivor (11. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist normal auf großen Servern wie Azshara/Frostwolf Stormscale usw usw. außer die leeren "noob"server wie z.B. Taera/Ambossar Garrosh da laggts nicht


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, Stormscale ist ein extrem voller Server... da hats bei mir auch immer ziemlich gelaggt, besonders abends (wenn man dann auch erstmal ne halbe Stunde in der Warteschlange feststeckt...).


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ist hier noch jemand auf Stromscale? Ich bräuchte Taschen *hrrr*


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Mein Acc ist leider eingefroren, aber einen Schneider hätte ich da sowieso nicht ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Aber Gold um einen Schneider zu zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich! http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14415&Itemid=151 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Februar 2010)

Frag ma flyn mit einen ´ über dem y und sag du wirst von xyn geschickt mit einen ´über dem y 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eventuell wird er dir garnicht antworten ;p


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Das evtl ja, stimmt. Aber wie gesagt, leider eingeforen : /

Starcraft 2, hm... weis ich noch nicht ob ich mir das hole. Wenn es dabei bleibt, dass es keinen Lan-Modus geben wird wohl eher nicht... so ein Spiel braucht einfach einen Lanmodus.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich die Chance haben sollte in der Beta zu spielen werd ich mal schauen wie es ist. Wenn es mir dann gefällt wirds halt gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

Was denkt ihr eigentlich von dem X6 CPUs die AMD bald rausbringt? Wären die wohl ne Überlegung wert für den Gamer?


----------



## Rethelion (11. Februar 2010)

Ich würd dann wieder einen beschnittenen X4 kaufen und versuchen ihn freizuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei bei den übernächsten X4 die Chancen höher sein dürften.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Für Gamer sicherlich uninteressant. Im Moment gibt es ja nichtmal wirklich Spiele die einen aktuellen Quad ausreizen, wozu dann einen Sechskerner kaufen? Ist eher was für professionelle Bereiche finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

Naja, mal schauen. Momentan bin ich mit meinem 940er noch recht zufrieden. Als nächstes kommt Fermi und eine SSD her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Bei mir kommt als nächstes erstmal ein Handy, dann eine neue Grafikkarte und dann hab ich Zeit an eine SSD zu denken. Also noch lange hin. Bei mir wirds aber eher eine ATI, bis Fermi dauert mir zulange, und bis dann erstmal andere Kühler von den Partnern kommen, dauerts nochmal einiges länger :>


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

naja, mal sehen was es bei mir wird... da ich in letzter Zeit auch Treiberprobleme mit meiner 4850 hatte, bin ich auch etwas von ATI weg. Mal schauen, wie das P/L Verhätlnis im März wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Februar 2010)

Einkaufsliste
1.Fermi
2.G35 

weiss aber nicht ob sich das lohnt :> hab ja schon 5.1 hatte ich bloß damals G35 genommen :/


----------



## Falathrim (11. Februar 2010)

Bei mir Einkaufsliste o.0
1. Grafikkarte (Vermutlich mit HD4870 abgedeckt *g*)
2. Führerschein o.0
3. Prozessor
4. Case
5. Alles andere ö.0 ^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, mit dem Führerschein sollte ich irgendwann auch mal anfangen... irgendwie hab ich das seit nem halben Jahr vor.
Ansonsten steht auch noch ein Fernseher auf meiner Liste, aber darüber denke ich erst nächsten Monat nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ich will mir eigentlich auch noch einiges mehr holen. Mein komplettes Gehäuse soll mit neuen Lüftern ausgestattet werden, das wären dann schonmal 5 Stück. Führerschein kommt bei mir auch noch. Soundkarte und Soundsystem auch. Eventuell noch das Kave. Einen 2. Bildschirm hätte ich auch gerne. Mein Gehäuse muss auch noch gesleeved werden in rot/weiss. Könnte ich noch ewig fortführen die Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber auch mal weg für heute. Morgen Schule und ich muss noch ein komplettes Referat machen oO


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal kein Schulfrei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Februar 2010)

Ich bin 18 und brauch keinen werde mit 20 auch noch keinen brauchen für was auch? auto kann ich mir nicht leisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der kommt bei mir erst wenn ich geld für ein Auto habe.. und auch eins brauche^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Na dann viel Glück.. bei uns ist morgen Faschingssporttag und ich hab absolut keine Lust (weil ich und die Hälfte der Klasse kein Kostüm habe, wofür wir vermutlich etwas geflamet werden. Aber irgendwie passen Fasching und Sport einfach nicht zusammen für mich. Entweder das eine oder das andere... als Weihnachtsmann (unser Oberthema ist Weihnachten) Fußball oder Rugby spielen ist echt nicht so toll).

Edit : 



> heute wurden von Hardwareversand Deutschland Artikel Ihrer Bestellung vom Februar 10, 2010 versendet.
> =================================================
> VERSANDDETAILS
> ==================================================
> ...






Kam um 18 Uhr... mit Glück ist der morgen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, da hat man endlich mal wieder Schule und dann ausgerechnet Freitags, wo ich das Fach hab :/

Gute Nacht werde ich nicht haben, mal schauen ob ich überhaupt zum Schlafen komme... Ich geh jetzt überall offline, nicht das ich noch von irgendwelchen Leuten abgelenkt werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch mit "fast" 20 keinen Führerschein. Irgendwann mal einen machen, aber aktuell eher useless. Ne eigene Karre kann ich mir nich leisten und bisher bin ich überall mit den Öffentlichen hingekommen. Zahlt sich als Student mit Semesterticket schon aus, wenn man jedes öffentliche Verkehrsmittel in der Umgebung nutzen kann.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Februar 2010)

Okay... das Referat wird nichts... Bin jetzt schon mit CS:S angefangen xD


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Februar 2010)

Na du bist mir aber einer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Februar 2010)

Einfach zu Hause bleiben... "dachte am Freitag wär auch schulfrei gewesen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch kein eigenes Auto(teils mir zur Hälfte mit meiner Mutter), aber würd euch trotzdem empfehlen so früh wie möglich den Schein zu machen. Mit findet man besser eine Arbeit und wenn man erst mal arbeitet wird es wieder schwierig mit den Fahrschulterminen.
In der Arbeit muss ich ja auch alleine zu Kunden fahren oder mal was ausliefern, ohne Führerschein könnte ich nur in der Firma rumsitzen oder müsste mich von Kollegen fahren lassen.


----------



## muehe (11. Februar 2010)

und die Probezeit läuft runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann man auch z.b. mal zum Fussball fahren und 2 Bierchen trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Grad mal wieder meine Festplatte von Müll befreit und meine Ordner geordnet. Jetz erkenn ich auch wieder, was was ist und finds vor allem wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Februar 2010)

> z.b. mal zum Fussball fahren und 2 Bierchen trinken


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stöber grade durch meine alten Festplatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mein USB Gehäuse nun läuft kann ich derer 4 gleichzeitig ohne viel Aufwand anklemmen.


----------



## Niranda (12. Februar 2010)

ich hasse es mit DNS-Eintragen zu jonglieren >_>


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Besitzt zufällig jemand eine Razer Lycosa Tastatur oder konnte sie mal testen?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Negativ. Schau mal auf computerbase.de glaub da hatten sie mal nen Test. Gibt ja zwei Versionen von der.

Ich hab grad Lust zu testen was meine CPU unter Luft stabil bekommt. Mal sehn ob die Temps dann immer noch gut sind. Aktuell stockvoltage@3,4GHz. Mal sehn, was geht. Hab ja eh nix zu tun sonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. Februar 2010)

3,6 gehen sicher auch noch


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Warn kurzes Vergügen. Aktuell hab ich FSB400 anliegen. 415 bootet noch und sollte auch stabil zu kriegen sein, bei FSB420 steigt offenbar das Board aus. Ich komm da nichtmal bis ins BIOS. Die einzigen Voltages die ich verändern kann sind CPU und DIMM Voltage. Das schränkt mich natürlich ziemlich ein. :/ 
Da ich nicht weiß, wieviel der RAM mitmacht lass ichs auf 3,4GHz, RAM bei 480MHz CL5. Vielleicht würde der RAM noch ein wenig Takt mehr mitmachen, aber wozu soll ich den noch mehr quälen. Die Leistung die ich da am Ende rausziehe is kaum spürbar.


----------



## muehe (12. Februar 2010)

> bei FSB420 steigt offenbar das Board aus



würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber 3,4 stabil reichen auch locker


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

Dann hoff ich mal das das bei mir morgen (heute kommt der Mugen laut DHL noch nicht) besser klappt... zumindest zum testen würde ich schon gerne mal 4 GHz sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Februar 2010)

Irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass meine FPS in WoW erhöht sind seitdem ich von 19" 1280x1024 auf 25" FullHD gewechselt habe...

Kann aber auch am sauberen Cache Ordner liegen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay... das Referat wird nichts... Bin jetzt schon mit CS:S angefangen xD


Meine Mutter gibt mir 1000&#8364; wenn ich mein Abitur hab, davon werd ich mir dann wohl nen Führerschein holen^^

weiß jemand wo Painschkes is xDich bräuchte ihm zwecks Fernseher Frage xD



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass meine FPS in WoW erhöht sind seitdem ich von 19" 1280x1024 auf 25" FullHD gewechselt habe...
> 
> Kann aber auch am sauberen Cache Ordner liegen.


 evtl Weniger Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Meine Mutter gibt mir 1000€ wenn ich mein Abitur hab, davon werd ich mir dann wohl nen Führerschein holen^^



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese muss ich mich stark beherrschen. Nicht weil ich neidisch bin, sondern weil ich dieses Motivationsmittel für vollkommen falsch halte. Aber gut...


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte man nicht belohnt werden?


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Februar 2010)

Nö, eher mehr. Scheint ne Menge zu bringen ab und zu mal eine AddOns neu zu machen. Vorher 30FPs nun 40-45 in Dalaran. Und das mit FullHD, Ultra (außer Schatten 1 weniger) mit ner 4850. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2010)

Kyragan was hältst du von Hardcore-OC? Du kannst auf jedem Board alle Spannungen anpassen, nur eben nicht im Bios sondern mit ner ruhigen Hand und nem Lötkolben. Hab ich auch schon auf nem ASRock gemacht. Konnte keine Spannung einstellen bzw. nur CPU und Ram auf "High" oder "Low". CPU hat dann einen BSEL-Mod mit Silberleitlack bekommen und schon ist der E2200 auf 333MHz FSB gerannt. Die CPU hat sowohl einen FSB-Schub von 200MHz auf 333MHz erhalten als auch einen VCore-Mod. Beide direkt auf den Pins mit Silberleitlack und Isolierband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was du machen könntest: Die CPU mit nem Pencilmod (gefahrlos aber nicht immer erfolgreich) oder mit Silberleitlack auf 400MHz bringen und dann direkt hier weitermachen beim OC, das belastet das Board weniger und du solltest höher kommen. Ist zwar an sich die selbe Konstellation aus FSB und Multi, trotzdem kommt man damit höher. Desshalb hatte auch damals unsere Bench-CPU (grandioser E8600) nen FSB-Mod.

Wobei ich mir gerade nichtmehr ganz sicher bin...bei den Conroes musste man für den FSB-Mod 2 Pins überbrücken, am besten mit Silberleitlack. Es kann sein, dass man bei den Wolfdales 2 Stück isolieren musste mit Klebeband, also vollkommen rückstandsfrei entfernbar...nen VCore Mod macht man auch mit Isolierband, aber ich weiß momentan nichtmehr wie es bei den Wolfdales war.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finde Geld als Motivationsmittel bei sowas auch total daneben. Entweder will man das Abi machen oder nicht, und nicht nur weil man dann 1000&#8364; bekommt. Wenn ich mein Abi fertig habe bekomme ich - ohohoho! - ja, mein Abi. Das ist schon genug wert.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Weil es falsche Anreize schafft. Belohnungen sind gut, aber nicht immer und überall.
Ich hab oft genug gesehen, dass Leute sich hinter Bücher geklemmt haben weil sie als Hintergedanken "Mama kauft mir Auto" oder was weiß ich für ein bestandenes Abitur/Studium hatten. Das ist bei Bildung halt nen völlig falscher Weg um ehrlich zu sein. Wer sich nicht selbst motivieren kann, wohlwissend dass es um seine Zukunft geht, hat auch keine absurd hohen "Belohnungen" verdient.

@Asoriel Aktuell reichen mir meine 3,4GHz. Wollte nur mal wissen was der alte E8300 so mitmacht. Aber nette Anregungen, war ja fast schon wieder klar dass sowas kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw hab ich kein ASRock (mehr), sondern n ECS Elitegroup P43T-A2


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon wieder lese muss ich mich stark beherrschen. Nicht weil ich neidisch bin, sondern weil ich dieses Motivationsmittel für vollkommen falsch halte. Aber gut...



Also motivieren tut mich das jetzt überhaupt nicht, das Geld ist eher für den ,,start ins Leben´´ gedacht nicht als Motivationsmittel, Abitur schaff ich locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja locker ist son Wort, viel lernen muss ich bestimmt damit es ein gutes Abitur wird, ich hätte gern mindestens eine 2 vor dem Komma.
Meine Schwester hat ja auch schon Abitur, und zwar mit 1,8 die wird Tierärztin, das Geld hat die auch überhaupt nicht motiviert


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Nö, eher mehr. Scheint ne Menge zu bringen ab und zu mal eine AddOns neu zu machen. Vorher 30FPs nun 40-45 in Dalaran. Und das mit FullHD, Ultra (außer Schatten 1 weniger) mit ner 4850.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kann ich mich ja auf mein iMac 27 mit einer 4850 freuen, hehe :>


----------



## aseari (12. Februar 2010)

Meine Oma hat mir 500€ gegeben, nachdem ich ihr meinen Führerschein gezeigt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wieso sollten solche Belohnungen nicht richtig sein? Obwohl ich 1000€ für ziemlich viel halte...


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finde solche Belohnungen nur Okay wenn man sie bekommt, nachdem man etwas erreicht hat... ABER ohne vorher zu wissen das man Geld etc. dafür bekommt am Ende. Sozusagen als Überraschung, und nicht als Motivator.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Hast du das Geld bekommen nach dem du bestanden hast ohne zu wissen, dass du es bekommst oder hat dir deine Oma gesagt als du angefangen hast du kriegst 500€ wenn du bestehst? Das istn himmelweiter Unterschied.
Und dass 4-stellige Eurobeträge nicht anspornen würde ich mal bezweifeln. Ich wette so charakterstark ist hier keiner.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Februar 2010)

ich hab das auch erst vor einem Monat erfahren das meine Schwester 1000&#8364; bekommen hat, dann hab ich meine Mutter gefragt und die meinte das gibt die mir dann auch. Aber ich will ja sowieso Abi machen, wenn ich jetzt nicht das raushole was ich schaffen kann in der Schule, dann bereu ich das doch das ganze leben, weil ich muss den kram ja immerwieder vorzeigen wenn ich mich mal neu Bewerbe (Klingt jetzt abgedroschen aber so ist meine Denkweise x3 )
Geld Motiviert mich gar nicht so, ich hab ja alles was ich mir kaufen wollen würde, und wenn ich mal was neues will (jetzt z.b neuer Fernseher) dann spar ich halt ein halbes/ganzes Jahr drauf x3 da bin ich gut drin im sparen xD

Was ich damit sagen will, ich bin eher wegen dem Abitur was ja vll mein ganzes leben mein ,,Aushängeschild´´ wird motiviert als wegen dem Geld.


/eidt hardwareversand hat ne 5870 http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28690&agid=1004


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Asoriel Aktuell reichen mir meine 3,4GHz. Wollte nur mal wissen was der alte E8300 so mitmacht. Aber nette Anregungen, war ja fast schon wieder klar dass sowas kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3,4GHz sind auch genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit läuft meine CPU ebenfalls (bei 1,104V), wenn auch mit 2 Kernen mehr.


Ein neues Board für 775 zu kaufen lohnt sich eigentlich nichtmehr, ist aber auch nicht notwendig. Ein 3,4GHz Wolfdale sollte noch eine ganze Weile halten.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Unter Last schwankts bei mir zwischen 1,088V und 1,104V.
Wenn ich irgendwann aufrüsten sollte, was sicherlich noch ewig dauert, dann wirds wohl n LGA1156er System. Aber erstmal abwarten, was so auf dem CPU-Markt passiert.
Erst kommt AMD mit Llano und demnach nem neuen Sockel auf den Markt, dann kommt 2011 Sandy Bridge mit wahrscheinlich nem neuen Sockel. Da wird sich noch ne Menge drehen.

Edit: So ganz am Rande, Asoriel warst du nicht auchn Eishockeybegeisterter? War schon lang nicht mehr bei meinen Eislöwen, heute Abend mal wieder hingehen.


----------



## Rexo (12. Februar 2010)

_So Hi Technik-Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab 2 Probleme 

Problem 1:

Wen ich meinen Com Updaten will bekomme ich eine fehler meldung 



			Fehler:Code 670 unbekannter fehler bei WIndows Update
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Weis einer das da szu bedeuten hat ??

Problem 2

Ich mochte gerne meinen ALten Grafiktreiber entfernen aber das Windows Tool dafur reagiert nicht.
Kennt einer eineandere moglichkeit

MFG Rexo_


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2010)

stimmt. Ich will 1156 und 1366 komplett überspringen und erst wieder auf den nächsten Sockel umrüsten. Und bis der bezahlbar wird reicht mein Q9550 auf alle Fälle lässig aus.

Wenn ich schon auf entsprechenden Veranstaltungen war (z.T. Benchsessions) bemerk ich immer, dass ich von 1366-OC absolut keine Ahnung habe...BCLK, Referenztakt und Zeug, da weiß ich wirklich nix davon. Trotzdem bin ich in Benches mit meiner 775er-Plattform oft schneller gewesen. Was ich nicht in der Technologie hatte musste ich dafür mit höherem Takt ausgleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist gerade in synthetischen Benchmarks ein E8600 ein absoluter Knaller.


----------



## Niranda (12. Februar 2010)

*seufz*
Man kann sein Google-Konto nicht mit seinem Google-Apps-Konto verbinden -.-"


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

Sind das zwei Unterschiedliche Konten? Also ich kann mich mit meinem Google-Acc auch z.B. bei Google Docs einloggen...

Edit : Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum Youtube HTML 5 bei mir nicht funktioniert? Die Videos laden ewig aber es passiert nichts...
Der neuste Safari sollte ja eigentlich HTML 5 beherrschen.


----------



## Niranda (12. Februar 2010)

Benutz Opera oder Firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, google-apps ist für ne eigene Domain, sprich: nira@blabla.de anstatt nira@gmail.com

ja man kann ne weiterleitung einrichten, aber dann ist die sachen mit den labels kaput... das geht bei mir rein logisch schon garnicht.


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

Achso, wusste ich gar nicht...

Laut Youtube sollte Safari 4 eigentlich funktionieren : http://www.youtube.com/html5
Und Firefox kann keine HTML5 Videos abspielen, wegen dem fehlenden H.264 Codec.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Bei mir hat FireFox 3.6 bislang jedes Youtube-Video abgespielt. Ansonsten benutz Chrome.


----------



## Niranda (12. Februar 2010)

Firefox kann sehr wohl alle html5 Videos abspielen - du gimpelst bloß auf deiner 0.9beta noch rum ^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2010)

Sorry Kyragan, ganz überlesen.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Edit: So ganz am Rande, Asoriel warst du nicht auchn Eishockeybegeisterter? War schon lang nicht mehr bei meinen Eislöwen, heute Abend mal wieder hingehen.




Naja, hält sich in Grenzen. Hab mir schon gerne mal das ein oder andere Spiel angeschaut, aber auch eher aus Spaß an der Action. Wirklich Ahnung hab ich nicht davon, aber die SERC Wildwings haben ihr Eisstadion nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt und die Karten sind relativ günstig.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Nein, kann Firefox nicht. Denen fehlt der Codec. Im Moment ist bloss noch alles mit Flash, und HTML5 kommt nur wenn man es so eingestellt hat :>


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2010)

Hab ja noch Chrome hier, insofern also kein Ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

Also mein Firefox 3.6 kann es jedenfalls nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. Februar 2010)

Jetzt hab ich 4 Googlekonten und 1 GoogleAppKonto... 
Und nun sehe ich garnicht mehr durch zwischen den ganzen dingern... das nur, weil man 2 Konten nicht verknüfen kann, nichtmal zwei Google-Konten (kein Google App Konto!) >_>


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Mein FF 3.6 kann es auch nicht. Da ich aber eh SEHR selten auf Youtube unterwegs bin stört mich das auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

Wieso hast du auch 4 Googleaccounts ^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2010)

@Niranda:

Komische Datenbank, die du da in deiner Sig abfrägst.


----------



## Niranda (12. Februar 2010)

Bist ja bloß nedisch Klos, das du nicht solch eine allwissend datenbank hast xP


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Februar 2010)

Gibt es so eine Guitar hero Gitarre eigentlich auch für den PC?


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, es gibt schließlich auch Guitar Hero für den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Februar 2010)

Das weiß ich, aber ich höre immer nur dass die Leute Tastaturen suchen, mit denen sie Guitar hero gut spielen können (mit F-Tasten?) und das wäre mit meiner G15 schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Ich schaffs auch mit meiner G15 und mit der G11. Also eigentlich macht das keine Probleme an die F-Tasten zu kommen. Aber eine Gitarre gibt es auch. Vielleicht spielen die alle nur das hier oder haben Guitar Hero halt illegal, dann gibts natürlich auch keine Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Ich überlege ganze Zeit ob es dann ungewohnt ist, von einer G15 auf eine Razer Lycost oder wie die heißt umzusteigen, weil die flacher ist und die Taster näher zusammenliegen, so könnte man aber noch weitere Hotkeys belegen.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Die Umstellung auf eine Lycosa ist nicht schwer. Aber ich kann der Tastatur nichts abgewinnen. Ich hatte die mal von einem Kumpel für 2 Tage hier. Die Qualität war meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr berauschend, und bei der G11/15 finde ich auch das "Schreibgefühl" viel angenehmer, also den Tastenanschlag. 

Wenn ich mir nochmal eine Tastatur kaufen würde, dann wüsste ich auch nicht welche, im Moment gibt es keine einzige die mich überzeugen kann. Die von Roccat sieht zwar ganz gut aus, aber den Daumentasten kann ich nichts abgewinnen :>

Edit: Die hier würden mich vielleicht interessieren:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G110-Gaming-Tastatur-DE/dp/B002ZLQ82G/ref=sr_1_84?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266008632&sr=1-84
http://www.amazon.de/Enermax-Aurora-Premium-schwarz-Tastatur/dp/B0012X60NK/ref=sr_1_98?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266008643&sr=1-98
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Arvo-Compact-Gaming-Keyboard/dp/B002USCI4Q/ref=sr_1_158?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266008685&sr=1-158
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Gaming-Keyboard-Profil-Speicher-Info-Display/dp/B0012MEH5Y/ref=sr_1_483?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266008509&sr=1-483
http://www.amazon.de/TechGalerie-Illuminated-Dark-Metal-Keyboard/dp/B002Y15VM0/ref=sr_1_494?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266008509&sr=1-494


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Es geht mir einfach nur um eine beleuchtete Tastatur zum zocken und schnell zu drücken und eventuell auch leise.

Keine extra Funktionen wie programmiere Tasten, Display oder USB Ports .. :<


----------



## Shefanix (12. Februar 2010)

Warum denn soviel Geld ausgeben, wenn du so geringe Anforderungen hast? Ich würde mir keine Lycosa kaufen - könnte auch an meiner grundsätzlichen Ablehnung zu Razer-Produkten liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2010)

Was gibts denn dann noch.. :<


----------



## Xerivor (12. Februar 2010)

Microsoft Sidewinder


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2010)

<3 Razer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich die Tastaturen von denen auch nicht so toll finde um ehrlich zu sein...

Und Guitar Hero geht mit meiner G15 super, nur mit dem fünften Key ist das halt immer nervig... irgenwann besorg ich mir noch mal so ne Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. Februar 2010)

Ihrgendwann werde ich meine alte Compaq-Tastatur auch durch ne G15 ersetzen.
Immerhin hat die schon 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Allerdings muss ich dafür erstmals noch sparen.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> <3 Razer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Werde ich auch. 

Hat jemand einen Link zu so nem guten Stück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mit damals das Guitar Hero 3 Bundle für PC gekauft da war damals noch die Gamel Gitarre der Xbox360 drinne. mit der kann man alle teile am PC zocken brauchst nur einmal eine Kaufen habs auch mal mit der Tastatur probiert ich fand da kommt das "Feeling" nicht so gut Rüber^^


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

Naja, die Gitarre die ich für die XBox habe ist kabellos. 

Kann ich die trozdem an Rechner anschließen? (Wie?)


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die mit Kabel ich weiß nur das man mit ein bissel Trickserei und Buetoothdongel die Wii Gitarre an PC anschliesen kann

Edit: Hab den Link dazu gefunden Wii GH Gitarre am PC
Edit2: Um die Wireless Xbox 360 Gitarre am PC anzuschliesen brauchst so ein teil hier: Xbox 360 Wireless PC Adapter


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

Och nö, das Ding für 30€ muss nicht sein, da kauf ich mir nur die Gitarre. Oder kostet die mehr?


----------



## Kyragan (13. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was gibts denn dann noch.. :<



Logitech Illuminated <3
Wenns unbedingt sin Gamershit sein soll schau mal bei Steelseries rein. Auch Roccat hat Tastaturen, aber die sollen wohl nicht so prickelnd sein.

Warn gelungener Abend. Erst n Sieg meiner Eislöwen und dann mit Kumpels und Freundinnen inner Kneipe einen trinken gegangen, inklusive Kicker und Billard. :>

Morgen dicke Demo in Dresden... ganze Stadt ist schon voller grün-weißer Busse... :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Februar 2010)

kann mir einer sagen was die netfxupdate.exe sein soll? 

hab gerade denn PC angemacht kommt die Meldung ob ich es erlauben möchte?


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

NET.Framework*

*wer meldet das denn ?*
*


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Sieht nach dem Updater fürs .Net-Framwork aus:
http://www.file.net/prozess/netfxupdate.exe.html
http://processlist.com/info/netfxupdate-2.html


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Ich muss einfach mal in Saturn gehen und paar Tastaturen testen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Och nö, das Ding für 30€ muss nicht sein, da kauf ich mir nur die Gitarre. Oder kostet die mehr?


Die mir Kabel müsste um die 50 Kosten ist der Guitar Hero Xplorer Controller den haben se bei Amazon nichtmal mehr^^ da würd ich lieber das ding für 30 Euro nehmen dann kannst bequem Kabellos zocken und deine Xbox360 Wireless Gamepads am PC nutzen.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Februar 2010)

Hat eigentlich einer unserer Experten schonmal den Buffed PC kritisch beäugelt ?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube den beäugen wir alle permanent kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Komponenten sind schon ok (auch wenn ich keinen Tripplecore verbauen würde), aber ein Blick in den Sticky reicht und man sieht dass man für das Geld was besseres bekommt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer unserer Experten schonmal den Buffed PC kritisch beäugelt ?



Ganz klar, wenn man ihn mit anderen fertig pcs vergleicht, schneided er im p/l sehr gut ab. Genauso wie EspCap würde ich aber eher zu nem Quadcore greifen.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand zur CeBIT?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Eventuell, aber ich weis es noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Ich würd gern, aber Hannover ist sooo weit weeeg von Oberbayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, ist auch von BaWü ne ganz nette Strecke... warum sind Linienflüge nur so verdammt teuer...


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Darmstadt - Hannover... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,704586/Crysis-Widet2-Map-mit-High-End-Benchmark-veroeffentlicht/Benchmark/Test/

lol


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Was wohnt ihr auch alle so weit weg? Ich brauche 2 Stunden mit dem Zug dann bin ich dort. Also 7Uhr los und dann bin ich ~9Uhr dort. Freu mich schon richtig *hrrr*


Ticket von Pearl kam nämlich heut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Zug würde ich ca. 5 Stunden fahren, das ist schon ganz schön lang... aber Flug kostet halt mal ~ 200 Euro Oneway, das kann man also vergessen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mit dem Zug würde ich ca. 5 Stunden fahren, das ist schon ganz schön lang... aber Flug kostet halt mal ~ 200 Euro Oneway, das kann man also vergessen.



Von Mannheim / Kaiserslautern / Mainz bräucht ich auch leider 5h oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Mhmm, hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Von Osnabrück nach Hannover und wieder zurück sind 50€ oO


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Flug oder Zug?


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

von Magdeburg auch nur ne Stunde wenn man gut durchkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haltet ihr von dem TV fürs Schlafzimmer ? http://www.shop-selt...&IT=12435&CT=87 

alles andere wäre zu gross


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Flug oder Zug?



Zug natürlich, in KL und MAINZ gibts keinen Flughafen, in Mannheim nur nen ganz kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Schnellste Route zur Cebit mit dem Auto: 6h 13m
Zug: mim Zug sind es knapp 5h und kostet 129€

@Shefanix: 50€ sind doch in Ordnung, soviel Zahle ich für eine 45m Strecke wöchentlich wenn ich in die Berufsschule fahre; und das mit Schülerrabatt


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich Shefa gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wird schon Zug sein, ja. Und 50 Euro sind echt guter Preis finde ich...
Wie war denn das mit diesem 'Deutschland Ticket' für 29 Euro für das laufend geworben wird?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mit dem Auto 7 Stunden brauchen :/


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem TV fürs Schlafzimmer ? http://www.shop-selt...&IT=12435&CT=87
> 
> alles andere wäre zu gross



Das ist kein TV, das ist ein PC-Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(also von der Größe her)


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

ja aber bin nur 1,80m von entfernt


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja aber bin nur 1,80m von entfernt



Größe finde ich auch ausreichend. Gibt allerdings günstigere...


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

Preis spielt nich so die Rolle soll auch bissl Qualität sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle Anschlüsse für DVD Player , Lappy etc.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt war die Post auch bei mir da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich Shefa gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Deutschland-Ticket würde mich auch mal interessieren. 29&#8364; wären ja eigentlich "nichts" :>


Edit: Schick, gleich 2 Karten und ein Mugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Pff... Karten :>

Vielleicht kann ein Kumpel von mir, der dort eingeladen worden ist, mir eine ergattern ;P


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Die Karten haben mich und Esp auch nichts gekostet, außer Versand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

viel Spass beim einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welche Paste wolltest nehmen ?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm jetzt die Arctic Silver V die ich noch hab.
Und jetzt mach ich mich mal als einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Kostet die nichts oder was?^^

EDIT: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3352

Würde ich gerne kaufen, allein aus dem Grund, weil die so cool aussieht *g*


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> EDIT: http://www.zack-zack...tml?itemId=3352
> 
> Würde ich gerne kaufen, allein aus dem Grund, weil die so cool aussieht *g*



100€ günstiger und sie würde interessant werden.
Hat ja nicht einmal einen HDMI-Anschluss


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

PS3, XBOX360 und Wii aus Amerika kann ich hier nicht wirklich benutzen oder? Die haben ja NTSC und wir hier PAL. Kann man das irgendwie umstellen lassen, dass die amerikanischen Konsolen auch hier mit den PAL Spielen laufen?


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Hast schon geschaut, ob die vielleicht beides drinn haben?, z.B. zwei Fernseher die wir haben kann ich mitnehmen anch Amerika, weil es beides hat.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Also da steht immer nur bei "NTSC Only" :/


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm.. habe auch meine Playstation 2 mitgenommen und nur Schwarz-Weiß Bild zuerst, dann konntest du spielen, aber dann ging das Bild als so hoch, wie son Laufband, vielleicht kennste das, dann war ich beim Fernseher in Einstellungen die ich noch nie gehsehen habe und hat nicht geklappt.. doof wars :/


Wegen der Cebit, zu welchem Bahnhof fährt man da mit dem Zug? ;p


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Hannover Messe würd ich mal sagen. Sonst kannst auch Hauptbahnhof nehmen, die Eintrittskarte zählt ja als Nahverkehrsticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sora, bist du schon in Amerika? oO


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Nein aber bald, brauch man jetzt eine Eintrittskarte für den Laden da, auf der cebit.de Seite wird man einfach nicht fündig...


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, man braucht eine Eintrittkarte die im Normalfall 38€ kostet. Hier gibt es da aber kostenlos - naja fast, Versand kostet ein wenig. - http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18010&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Und die gillt für ein Tag nur, wenn ich das richtig lese?


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

Ist das normal, dass ich bei 25" TFTs immer diesen schwarzen Rand aufm Desk habe? Ganz schön nervig.. in CS:S habe ich den auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich WoW starte, von Fenstermodus auf Vollbild und wieder zurückstelle ist der Rand weg, auch am Desktop.. aber sobald ich WoW beende ist er wieder da.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und die gillt für ein Tag nur, wenn ich das richtig lese?



Jap, für einen Tag nur.



> Ist das normal, dass ich bei 25" TFTs immer diesen schwarzen Rand aufm Desk habe? Ganz schön nervig.. in CS:S habe ich den auch.



Eigentlich sollte das nicht normal sein. Wer weiss was bei dir los is :>


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm.. wollte hingehen, weil ein Kumpel dort wegen dem WoW Arenaturnier ist, das geht ja 2 Tage.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Oh man, immer diese "UNFASSBARES VIDEO GEFUNDEN" Leute die wollen, dass man auf sexistische als, Youtubelinks getarnte, unseriöse Links klickt. Das nerft, habt ihr den jetzt endlich gebannt @buffedmoderation?


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Gillt auf Cebit eine Allgemeine Altersbeschrenkung oder nur für bestimmte Bereiche?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

So, der Mugen ist drin... das Ergebniss ist aber ziemlich enttäuschend eigentlich.
Maximal, wenn überhaupt, 2-3 °C Unterschied zum Boxed... das ist wohl eher nicht normal, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gillt auf Cebit eine Allgemeine Altersbeschrenkung oder nur für bestimmte Bereiche?



Die Cebit ist eine Elektronik- und keine Spielemesse, also glaube ich nicht dass es da eine Altersbeschränkung gibt.

@Escap:Hast du mal Prime laufen lassen? Im Idle werden die Temps fast gleich sein, unter Last sollte es anders aussehen.
Falls nicht hast du vll zu wenige WLP?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Nein, auch mit Prime sind die Temps fast gleich... und ich hab eben ne dünne Schicht WLP drauf, nicht anders als sonst eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ein paar Minuten Prime würde ich sogar sagen dass die Temps fast noch höher werden als beim Boxed...


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm.. das ist ja sehr ernüchternd ;<



@Rethelion Denke auch, mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, auch mit Prime sind die Temps fast gleich... und ich hab eben ne dünne Schicht WLP drauf, nicht anders als sonst eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig festgezogen ist er auch? Lüfter sitzt richtig?
Sonst montier ihn nochmal ab und schau ob auf der Kühlerfläche der Abdruck von der WLP zu sehen ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Oh man, immer diese "UNFASSBARES VIDEO GEFUNDEN" Leute die wollen, dass man auf sexistische als, Youtubelinks getarnte, unseriöse Links klickt. Das nerft, habt ihr den jetzt endlich gebannt @buffedmoderation?




Denkst du, das liest hier tatsächlich einer von den Mods? oO


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Hm, wenn ich den Mugen von Hand ein bisschen runterdrücke sinken die Temps fast um 10° C... ich schätze ich hab den wohl nicht fest genug geschraubt.
Aber das ist auch so eine Sache mit der ich ziemlich Probleme hatte beim einbauen - die Muttern um die Schrauben die ein Gewinde für die Schrauben die von der Backplate kommen haben, haben sich bei mir laufend gelockert wenn ich die Schrauben stärker angezogen habe, und dann haben die Schrauben natürlich ins leere geschraubt.... egal mit wieviel Gewalt ich die Muttern vorher festgezogen habe. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich verhindern kann dass sich die Muttern lockern?


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Denkst du, das liest hier tatsächlich einer von den Mods? oO



Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber deine Antwort beweißt es ja ;P


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

die Folie unten hast aber abgezogen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standardlüfter oder anderen ? dreht der mit max. U/min ?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich die Folie nicht abgezogen hätte könnte ich über die Temps froh sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist der Standardlüfter von Scythe dran, und ja er dreht mit maximalen Umdrehungen.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ZAM hat ihn übrigens weggeputzt.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

kannst du vielleicht mal 1-2 Fotos machen von den Muttern die sich lösen 

so aus der Ferne is immer blöd speziell wenn man ihn selbst nicht verbaut hat


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Ich bau ihn jetzt nochmal aus und versuch die Schrauben nochmal besser anzuziehen, dabei mach ich dann auch gleich Bilder von den Muttern... ich hoffe ich kriegs diesmal fester angezogen.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich den Monitor über VGA anschließe, ist der Rand zwar weg, aber dann überlappt er sich und zwischen dem 19"er und 25"er ist leerraum... da konnte ich mein ganzen ICQ Browser verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ihn jetzt wieder über HDMI <-> DVI dran. (mit Rand-.-)

es handel sich übriges um das gute Stück *klick*


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap die Temperaturen müssten deutlich besser sein als mit dem Boxed. 


Wie hast du ihn montiert? Ich hab immer den Mugen auf dem Tisch liegen gehabt, dann das Board mit der CPU nach unten zeigend auf dem Kühler gelegt und dann festgeschraubt, aber überkreuz. Also zuerst oben links, dann unten rechts, dann unten links, dann oben rechts. 
Mit der Methode hatte ich nie Probleme. Anschrauben kannst du so fest es geht, da geht nichts kaputt.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, so hab ichs auch gemacht. Das Problem war aber auch nicht dass ich Angst hatte dass was kaputt geht, sondern dass die Schrauben ein zu kurzes Gewinde haben und wenn man die zu tief reindreht kommt man auf den blanken Teil der Schrauben und kann sie nicht tiefer reinschrauben... warum die nur so ein kurzes Gewinde haben ist mir ein Rätsel, aber seis drum - ich hab jetzt nochmal einen Tick mehr WLP draufgemacht und die Schrauben nochmal so fest angezogen wie es ging und jetzt sind die Temps doch deutlich besser :

Mit dem Boxed :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mit dem Mugen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Idle sinds ca. 39-40 °C. Ich denke das sollte halbwegs in Ordnung sein, oder?
Denkt ihr ein besser bzw. 2. Lüfter würde die Temps nochmal messbar verringern?


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm 2 ten einfach mal ausprobieren sind noch Klammern für 2. bei ?


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Also ein zweiter Lüfter wird dir vll 2-4°C bringen, wenn du 2 leise Lüfter hast kannst du das machen, ansonsten wäre es mir das nicht wert.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

51°C für die CPU finde ich ein wenig viel. Mit der WLP übertrieben?

Hier mal ein Screen von mir. Prime rennt erst knappe 10Min, aber wärmer wirds nichtmehr und es geht ja nicht um Stabilität. Ist zwar ein Megahalems und auch im Push/Pull, dennoch sinds 10°C weniger und bei mir rennen 2 Kerne mehr und die CPU taktet 400MHz schneller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Februar 2010)

ree...

beste Demo die ich je erlebt hab. Standen seit 9 Uhr aufm Albertplatz, das quasi der Hauptverkehrspunkt auf dieser Elbseite und haben dann einfach den ganzen Platz blockiert. Gleichzeitig haben 2000 Leute die Hansastraße auf der anderen Seite vom Neustädter Bahnhof blockiert. Ende vom Lied: Kein Nazi marschiert durch Dresden. War einfach alles komplett zu.
Und wir standen bis 17 Uhr dort. 12-17 war die Nazidemo genehmigt, aber aufgrund von Sicherheitsproblemen haben sie nicht marschieren dürfen. Als diese Nachricht ab 15 Uhr kam haben wir nur noch Party gemacht. Hatten von Anfang an ne Bühne und ne dicke Musikanlage auf nem T5 der mitten auffer Kreuzung stand. Aufm Albertplatz alleine ~3-5000 Leute. Andere Gruppen haben kleinere Straßen blockiert, so dass es absolut keinen Zugang mehr gab. Der einzige Ausweg für die Nazis wäre über die Marienbrücke gewesen, aber das durften sie nicht weil ihre Demo nur für diese Elbseite genehmigt war.
Also sind die vorm Neustädter Bahnhof vergammelt und wir haben gefeiert und auf der Straße getanzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür hat sichs echt gelohnt 9h in der Kälte zu stehen.
Und das wichtigste von allem: Die Blockaden sind absolut friedlich verlaufen. Keine Provokationen gegenüber Polizisten oder Nazis. Die einzigen Über- und Angriffe gingen von brauner Seite aus.
Sehr gelungener Tag. Endlich ist in Dresden möglich, was in Jena, Leipzig oder Köln auch möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ungefähr die Situation gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier n paar Handyshots. Cam ist nicht die beste aber man bekommt nen Eindruck.

http://www.abload.de...hp?key=zrHvPGFT


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Hm, ich würde nicht sagen dass ichs übertrieben habe mit der WLP...
Naja, sobald die zweiten Klammern da sind werd ichs mal mit 2 Lüftern testen, zur Not bau ich ihn eben nochmal ab und versuchs mit ein bisschen weniger WLP.


----------



## muehe (13. Februar 2010)

naja hast noch knapp 0,1V weniger , 2 Lüfter , Prolimatech , Paste vielleicht besser und "besser" aufgetragen 

Gehäusebelüftung ?


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

Stimmt schon, da kommen noch einige Faktoren hinzu. Lüfter sind 2 Noiseblocker auf 800rpm, Paste ist die Prolimatech PK-1. Als Gehäuselüfter kommen bei mir 2x120mm zum Einsatz, jeweils 1x rein und 1x raus. Das ganze in nem recht kleinen LianLi. EspCap hat sicher 5-6 Lüfter in der Größe oder gar 140er verbaut.

Wobei mein Deckel momentan beim lasern ist, da kommen auch 2x140mm rein.


edit: Zur Montage: Kleiner Klecks in die Mitte der CPU, Kühler auf Anschlag festgeschraubt, abmontiert und Abruck überprüft und wieder bis zum Anschlag angezogen. Aber auch nur den Megahalems auf dem Retentionkit. Das Kit ist mit Thumbscrews am Board, so fest man eben mit Fingern schrauben kann.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Toll, lade gerade WoW Patches und dann stürzt Firefox ab und lädt jetzt nochmal neu alles, wofür habe ich jetzt 1-2 Stunden geladen...


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Bei mir? Recht gut würde ich sagen, vorne 3 120er, hinten einer und oben ein 140er.
So sehen die Schrauben am Mugen aus wenn ich sie so fest anziehe wie es geht, wenn ichs weiter anziehe hört das Gewinde der Schraube auf und der ganze Druck ist weg...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich versteh irgendwie nicht warum die Schrauben kein komplettes Gewinde haben, da könnte man doch einen viel höheren Anpressdruck erzeugen, weil man sie weiter anziehen könnte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit : HTML Tags....


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ree...
> 
> beste Demo die ich je erlebt hab. Standen seit 9 Uhr aufm Albertplatz, das quasi der Hauptverkehrspunkt auf dieser Elbseite und haben dann einfach den ganzen Platz blockiert. Gleichzeitig haben 2000 Leute die Hansastraße auf der anderen Seite vom Neustädter Bahnhof blockiert. Ende vom Lied: Kein Nazi marschiert durch Dresden. War einfach alles komplett zu.
> Und wir standen bis 17 Uhr dort. 12-17 war die Nazidemo genehmigt, aber aufgrund von Sicherheitsproblemen haben sie nicht marschieren dürfen. Als diese Nachricht ab 15 Uhr kam haben wir nur noch Party gemacht. Hatten von Anfang an ne Bühne und ne dicke Musikanlage auf nem T5 der mitten auffer Kreuzung stand. Aufm Albertplatz alleine ~3-5000 Leute. Andere Gruppen haben kleinere Straßen blockiert, so dass es absolut keinen Zugang mehr gab. Der einzige Ausweg für die Nazis wäre über die Marienbrücke gewesen, aber das durften sie nicht weil ihre Demo nur für diese Elbseite genehmigt war.
> ...



Ganz dickes GZ von mir!
Leider is Dresden so weit weg von mir. Wenn die aber mal in meine Nähe kommen, steh ich auch gegen sie!
MfG


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

EspCap warum passiert das eigentlich nur bei dir? Was verwendest du für einen Browser?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Wüsste ich auch gerne, ich hab den neusten Safari...


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Safari unterstützt glaub kein HTML, zumindestens in Ebay kannste kein HTML einbauen, muss man Firefox nutzen.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn Safari kein HTML unterstützen würde, dann könntest du dir keine einzige Seite ansehen^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

Rethelion, wie schlägt sich SUSE?


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Also einbauen kann man es nicht.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Japp, wollte ich eben auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Sysprofile hab ich mal n paar Bilder vom Mugen reingesetzt, sieht nicht schlecht aus finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Rethelion, wie schlägt sich SUSE?



So gut, dass es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mein neues Hauptlinux wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiberinstallation läuft einwandfrei, es bootet innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden und läuft bisher recht stabil.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

werds mir mal anschauen.


EspCap: Schöner Ram!


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn er nicht der schnellste ist (800 MHz), zumindest sieht er ganz nett aus in grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Finde vom Mac Pro den CPU Kühler immer noch am heftigsten, was da für ein Glotz draufsteht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> werds mir mal anschauen.



Dann empfehle ich dir aber die Version mit Gnome zu installieren.
KDE sieht zwar super aus und hat klasse Features, aber soviele Abstürze und Fehlermeldungen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Und da hab ich noch nicht einmal die 4.4er Beta installiert.
Gnome ist bisher noch nie abgestürzt und das benutze ich seit der 6.10er Ubuntu Version^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Finde vom Mac Pro den CPU Kühler immer noch am heftigsten, was da für ein Glotz draufsteht ^^



Wie laut ist denn so ein Teil?
Die Kühler sehen ja aus als wären sie nur um die 6cm hoch, also muss da dementsprechend Luft durchgepustet werden.
Wenn ich daran denke wie laut Server-Lüfter werden, die ähnliche Kühler verbaut haben... 40x40mm@10000rpm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Der Mac Pro soll angeblich unglaublch leise sein.

Ich stand schon vor einem Mac Pro und den hat man überhaupt nicht gehört, garnicht.

Auch im normalen Betrieb ist er unhörbar.

Ist ein super leises Teil und hat so eine Power :>


----------



## Asoriel (13. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich dir aber die Version mit Gnome zu installieren.
> KDE sieht zwar super aus und hat klasse Features, aber soviele Abstürze und Fehlermeldungen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Und da hab ich noch nicht einmal die 4.4er Beta installiert.
> Gnome ist bisher noch nie abgestürzt und das benutze ich seit der 6.10er Ubuntu Version^^



puh...ich lade gerade die .iso-Version um von DVD zu installieren, keine Ahnung welche das ist.

Hab direkt das (64Bit) genommen: http://software.opensuse.org/112/de


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

Hm, also bei meinem Suse ist das KDE 4.3 noch nie abgestürzt und ich hatte auch so gut wie keine Fehlermeldungen... wobei ich das auch schon lange nicht mehr verwendet hab.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> puh...ich lade gerade die .iso-Version um von DVD zu installieren, keine Ahnung welche das ist.
> 
> Hab direkt das (64Bit) genommen: http://software.opensuse.org/112/de



Bei dem großen Image(4,7G ist alles dabei, kannst dann während der Installation das DE auswählen. 
Hab mir aber die 32Bit geholt; meine 4GB werden voll erkannt und unter 64Bit kann es doch noch ein paar Softwareprobs geben.

EDIT: Das hier ist mal interessant; da kann man online ein angepasstes OpenSuse-Medium erstellen und auch gleich im Browser testen: http://susestudio.com


----------



## Wagga (13. Februar 2010)

Suse ist doch die kostenpflichtige Linuxversion.

Ich hatte mal ne Zeit Ubuntu gehabt, und Linux Mint.
Hatte mich aber nicht getraut damit WoW zu spielen, deswegen habe ich es dann wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

OpenSuse ist die kostenlose Version; Suse Enterprise von Novell würde etwas kosten, ist aber auch eher für Firmen gedacht, da man da Support dazu bekommt.
WoW spielen klappt einigermassen, aber bisher bin ich noch nicht Raiden gewesen und nach Dala komm ich noch nicht.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2010)

Hört hier eigl jemand so Trance, Tecno, Rock, Metal ? So Art gemisch? ^^


----------



## Wagga (13. Februar 2010)

Die Probleme mit Warden und Accountsbans gibts nicht mehr?
Ist zu 100% ausgeschlossen?


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2010)

@Sora, ich höre eigentlich fast alle Genre querbeet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aktuell läuft bei mir aber hauptsächlich Techno/Trance, japp.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Februar 2010)

Wagga schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit Warden und Accountsbans gibts nicht mehr?
> Ist zu 100% ausgeschlossen?



Da kann ich dir nichts genaues dazu sagen; im WoW-Forum steht zwar dass da nichts passieren kann, aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob es da einen Bluepost als Bestätigung gibt, mal schaun ob ich was finde.

EDIT: Zwar schon etwas älter, sollte aber immer noch gelten:
http://www.golem.de/0611/48983.html
http://www.golem.de/0611/49082.html

Und hier ist ein recht hilfreiches Theme zu Linux aus dem WoW-Forum:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=8523153629&postId=85222071154&sid=3#0


----------



## Niranda (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Februar 2010)

Kommen nun Die Fermi Karten Definitiv im März?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hört hier eigl jemand so Trance, Tecno, Rock, Metal ? So Art gemisch? ^^



Drum'n'Bass? Schonmal Prodigy angehört? Ist auch so ne bunte Mischung, klingt aber sehr gut!


----------



## Erz1 (14. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage am Rande:
Ich habe verschiedene Musik in meiner Windows 7 Musikbibliothek, will nun die Details umändern von den Interpreten und so, allerdings kann ich diese Sachen nicht umändern, er speichert das nicht ab. Gibt es irgendwie nen Trick dafür?

Danke im Vorraus
Erzi


----------



## aseari (14. Februar 2010)

Benutz MP3Tag dafür. Ist ein Programm, dass die Details direkt in die Datei schreibt.


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

MP3Tag ist wirklich klasse, wenn man nach ~1-2h weiß damit richtig umzugehen ^^


----------



## aseari (14. Februar 2010)

Man sollte nur immer auf Speichern drücken... Das macht er nämlich nicht automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst ists eigentlich recht einfach finde ich... Albumcover kann man aus dem Internet laden (Amazon.de, Amazon.com,...) und alle möglichen anderen Details ändern...


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Ab jetzt lass ich SuperPi nur noch unter Linux laufen.
13,539 Sec für 1M, und da hab ich nur 4Ghz eingestellt.

Unter Windows hab ich nicht mal die 17er Marke durchbrochen und musste noch dazu viel mehr Spannung geben...


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

werd ich auch vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hast du installiert? Auf DVD gebrannt und dann auf ne seperate (leere) Partition installiert nehm ich an? Ich brenn gerade die DVD.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Auf DVD gebrannt ja, auf seperate Partition nein.
Hab mir ein Image meiner Windows-Installation erstellt und dann die SSD formatiert; 2 Betriebsysteme hätten auf 37GB doch etwas schlecht Platz^^

Du kannst aber auch Windows und Linux auf einer Platte installieren, dann musst du beim Booten im Grub auswählen welches OS gestartet werden soll. Stell aber die Festplattenkonfiguration manuell ein, sonst verkleinert dir Suse noch die Win-Partition oder formatiert was falsches.


----------



## muehe (14. Februar 2010)

im VLC Player kann mans glaube auch ändern


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

ich habe aktuell 3 Partitionen: 200GB Windows, 300GB Daten und 500GB Programme. Von der 500GB-Partition würde ich jetzt gerne 200GB wegnehmen und eine SUSE-Partition damit erstellen. Das sollte doch unter Windows möglich sein und dann wird beim installieren auch nur installiert und nicht partitioniert, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich habe aktuell 3 Partitionen: 200GB Windows, 300GB Daten und 500GB Programme. Von der 500GB-Partition würde ich jetzt gerne 200GB wegnehmen und eine SUSE-Partition damit erstellen. Das sollte doch unter Windows möglich sein und dann wird beim installieren auch nur installiert und nicht partitioniert, oder?



Ich glaub das was du da machen willst sollte alles mit der Suse-CD zu schaffen sein; du musst nur bei der Installation in der Festplattenkonfiguration "Partitionsaufbau erstellen" und dann "Benutzerdefinierte Partitionierung" auswählen. Dann siehst du deine HDDs und die Partitionen.
Mit einem Rechtsklick kannst du die Größe anpassen und je nachdem verkleinern. Danach erstellst du dir in dem freigewordenen Speicher eine EXT4-Partition mit dem Einhängepunkt "/" und eine SWAP-Partition(ca 2-4G.

Achja, nimm am besten am Anfang der Installation den Haken bei "Automatischer Konfiguration" raus.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Hm... wisst ihr ob und wo man Ersatzschrauben für den Mugen herbekommt? Ich würd den gerne nochmal abmachen und eine andere WLP nehmen, aber irgendwie glaub ich dass ich die Schrauben nicht mehr so fest angezogen bekomme weil die Schraubenköpfe schon ziemlich kaputt sind (nach 3 mal an- und abschrauben, offensichtlich nicht gerade die besten). Auf der Seite von Scythe hab ich nichts gefunden... soll ich im Baumarkt schauen?^^


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Schreib doch mal Scythe an, die werden dir schon kostenlos Ersatzschrauben schicken: http://www.scythe-eu.com/support/anfragen.html


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

Kleine Frage, der CPU-Kühler kann mein Mainboard beim Transport ja nicht in den Tod reißen oder? Ich hab Angst das mein Rechner Schaden nimmt wenn ich den mit auf LAN schleppe, oder das Plexi irgendwie bricht :/


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn du den Rechner nicht gerade schüttelst wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der wird ja ziemlich fast ans Board gedrückt, da sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, der CPU-Kühler kann mein Mainboard beim Transport ja nicht in den Tod reißen oder? Ich hab Angst das mein Rechner Schaden nimmt wenn ich den mit auf LAN schleppe, oder das Plexi irgendwie bricht :/



Wenn du den Rechner hinlegst und nicht zu schnell bremst/Gas gibst, sollte es kein Problem sein.

Natürlich ists immer sicherer, den Kühler zum Transport zu entfernen. Vorallem wenns so riesige und schwere Towerkühler sind.

Von nem senkrechten Transport würd ich dringend Abraten. Durch Schlaglöcher ist die Gefahr, dass das Ding runterfällt und auf die Graka knallt zu hoch.



und überhaupt... wo zum teufel bleibt meine graka *heul* :<


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Das sind doch mal akzeptable Temps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offenes Fenster ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen werd ich mal nach einer ordentlichen WLP schauen (Prolimatech PK 1) und dann sollten auch die zweiten Lüfterklammern kommen.
Wegen den Schrauben hab ich mal bei Scythe angefragt und ich schau morgen auch mal beim Arlt vorbei, evtl. hat der die ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Februar 2010)

schon der 3. "!!!!!UNGLAUBLICHES VIDEO ENTDECKT!!!!!" Beitrag / die Woche...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, der CPU-Kühler kann mein Mainboard beim Transport ja nicht in den Tod reißen oder? Ich hab Angst das mein Rechner Schaden nimmt wenn ich den mit auf LAN schleppe, oder das Plexi irgendwie bricht :/




Wenn du öfters auf ne LAN gehst kann ich dir, empfehlen eine PC Transporttaschen zu kaufen! besonderes bei Grossen Lan, so muss man nicht 2 mal zu auto latschen. 1x Monitor 1x PC. =) 

aber sonst In den Kofferraum, am besten den PC mit einem Dicken Tuch einwickeln. und halt schauen das sich er Pc nicht all zu fest bewegen kann, und wie gesagt wurde hin legen!


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab eigentlich schon immer schwere Kühler gehabt (seit dem Scythe Infinity). Bisher hab ich die noch auf fast jeder LAN montiert gelassen, vor allem die Scythes weil man zur Montage das Mainboard ausbauen muss. Dann hab ich aber darauf geachtet, dass der PC im Kofferraum liegt und keinesfalls im Auto steht.

Den Megahalems habe ich bisher noch jedes Mal abgebaut, das ist eine Sache von 2 Minuten.





Mit Linux mach ich jetzt nichtsmehr. Ich hab mir irgendwie GRUB zerschossen und bin in kein Betriebssystem mehr gekommen. Ich hab alle meine Register gezogen und hatte trotzdem keinen Erfolg, erst nach ausführlicher Suche in Linux-Foren habe ich eine Lösung gefunden, jetzt läuft Win7 wieder und dabei bleibts.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mit Linux mach ich jetzt nichtsmehr. Ich hab mir irgendwie GRUB zerschossen und bin in kein Betriebssystem mehr gekommen. Ich hab alle meine Register gezogen und hatte trotzdem keinen Erfolg, erst nach ausführlicher Suche in Linux-Foren habe ich eine Lösung gefunden, jetzt läuft Win7 wieder und dabei bleibts.



Was war denn das Problem?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

naja, ich hab mir SUSE (Gnome und KDE) angeschaut (wobei mir Gnome deutlich besser gefällt) und hab schnell festgestellt, dass es nix für mich ist. Also wieder Win7 gebootet und kurzerhand die Partition gelöscht auf der SUSE war. Beim Reboot war dann natürlich noch der Bootloader da und hat gemeckert (Error 22). Nachdem ich selbst nichtmehr weiter wusste habe ich zwar schnell Tipps gefunden mit Konsolenbefehle für die Reparatur, die haben aber nicht funktioniert, da die Reparatursoftware meine Win7-Installation nicht gefunden hat.

Jetzt läufts aber wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

Bin ich ja beruhigt wegen dem Kühler. Wenn ich auf Lan fahre, dann liegt der Rechner sowieso im Kofferraum. Obwohl ich meistens meinen Rechner samt Bildschirm zu Fuss hinbringe.


Gibts bei WoW kein LFG/LFM-Frame mehr? Ich find nur sowas für Raids oO
Gibts erst ab Level15 :/


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

Das ist mir vorhin passiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und auf ein paar Nachfragen hin:
Beachtet, dass WoW nur auf EINEM Kern läuft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Du spielst auf einem englischen Server, hast aber einen deutschen Client? Das sieht man selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Du musst das schon länger benutzen und dich daran gewöhnen; anfänglich hats mir auch nicht gefallen, wobei es bei mir daran liegt, dass ich meine gewohnten Programme, Ordner, etc. nicht mehr finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit einer Nvidia-Karte dürftest du eh keine Probleme bekommen; mich nervt das leichte Geruckel in WoW(WTT HD5850 gg. GTX295^^)

@Niranda: Was hast du denn für ein entartetes Interface? Minimalist ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

naja, sonst verlern ich noch deutsch xD

wie entartet? o_O
weißte wie ich vorher gespielt habe?? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

ach kA, mal schauen. Wenn, dann kommts auf nen extra PC. Ich will mir hier nicht noch mein liebevoll eingerichtete Win7-Installation zerschießen.


Nirada: Was muss man da erkennen?

Übrigens bekommst du jetzt Haue! Die Bilder haben mich angeregt, WAR mal wieder zu testen, obwohl ich es eigentlich nichtmehr spielen wollte. Aber erstmal schau ich mir die Testversion an bevor ich meinen Account wieder aktivier.


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

das ist wow...


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Entartet=alles verstellt, verunstalltet und unübersichtlich ^^
Ich hab genau 2 Addons, WIM und Prat; ohne die komme ich nicht mehr aus


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

die zwei unnützesten addons ever xD

Was ist mit Bartender? DBM? Omen? Schwanzmeter? das sind doch die standarddinger und die häufigsten... ^^
Auctioneer vorallem, stell du mal jedes Item einzelnd ein ^^


----------



## muehe (14. Februar 2010)

schickes UI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

*Niranda auf den Kopf hau*

Wenn ich in der World of Warcraft Entwicklung wäre, würde ich als erstes das Springen rausnehmen, das geht mir so auf den Sack ....


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

Meins sieht auch nicht mehr Standart aus... find das irgendwie zu langweilig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Springen > all !


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> das ist wow...



ja klar, das habe ich schon erkannt. Aber der MMORPG-Zusammenhang hat mich gepackt, und mit WoW fang ich sicher nicht nochmal an.

Aber was genau muss einem an den Screens auffallen? Was haben die Pfeile zu bedeuten? Oder steh ich gerade nur ziemlich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Warum muss man springen, wenn ich schon die Nachtelfen Todesritter sehe und die so zurück laufen und springen, ich weiß ganz genau die sitzen vorm PC drücken die Pfeiltasten und laufen so zurück und dann so eine Rolle springen als Nachtelf, da könnte ich kotzen :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> und mit WoW fang ich sicher nicht nochmal an.



wie so denn nicht? keine lust ;D

EDIT:

Niranda das Addon kenne ich schon lange...


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

an alle wow spieler:
Holt euch das AddOn "Comix" (google)... damit macht das springen noch mehr spaß!!! xD


----------



## muehe (14. Februar 2010)

hab meins seit Jahren so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Comix.. hör mir auf  ^^ Boing, Boing, Boing...

Als ich noch gespielt hab sahs bei mir so aus (das Bild ist allerdings ein bisschen älter wie man an der Instanz sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wie so denn nicht? keine lust ;D



Nein, absolut nicht. Hab vor knapp über einem Jahr aufgehört. Habs zwischenzeitlich nochmal probiert, aber es reizt mich einfach nichtmehr. Jetzt mal wieder WAR anschauen, mal sehen.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Kann ich voll verstehen Asoriel, ich fand es mit der Zeit auch furchtbar langweilig. Jetzt spiel ich erstmal kein MMO mehr, zumindest bis SW:TOR rauskommt.


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das ist mir vorhin passiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal zur Erklärung:
Da wo ich stehe, kommt man normalerweise nicht hin, da ist sunne unsichtbare wand.
Der, der dort hochspringt - bzw es versucht - wollte ein Portal nach Dalaran. Das habe ich ihm gestellt, aber er kommt da nicht hin, versucht es aber trotzdem XD

edit:
Der BamM-Mod ist auch übel =D


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Alles PvE Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Altes Bild von meinem Priester, sieht aber immer noch so aus das Interface:

Verdammt, bin auf Mac, hab das Bild n et gespeischert, muss ich später zeigen :<


----------



## Asoriel (14. Februar 2010)

ah okay Niranda, jetzt hab ich es kapiert. Das ist in OG im AH, wa?


Mal sehen ob ich noch irgendwo ein Bild aus meinen alten Zeiten finde.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Alles PvE Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, seit WotLK hat mir PvP keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.. während BC war ich auch noch eher PvP-Orientiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich hab noch ein Bild von meiner UI während BC gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war noch ein Chaos ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Februar 2010)

SO sah das bei mir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Februar 2010)

Überall X-Pearl... OH GRAUS!
Hab glaub keine UI-Shots mehr, aber mein UI war sehr minimalistisch. Hat ohne Recount im 25er Raid keine 2MB gebraucht und war aufs nötigste beschränkt. Dabei wars IMO schick anzusehen. War oUF mit nem passenden Skin. Reine lua-Config.
Später, kurz bevor ich gequittet hab, hatte ich mal das damals gerade erst als erste Beta erschienene Pitbull 3.0 getestet. Damit ließen sich auch richtig tolle Dinge machen.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang auch ag_unitframes und zahlreiche andere, aber irgendwie hat X-Perl immer am besten gepasst, weil sich das sehr schön ins Skinner-Interface eingefügt hat.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze auch nur Pitbull, komme damit am besten klar. oUF war auch genial, bloss war ich immer zu faul alles in der lua umzuschreiben :>


@ Sora: Ich war auch reine PvE'ler, Arena kannst von Balancing ja mal total in die Tonne treten. Zu Classic-Zeiten hat PvP sogar mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Schön bei TarrenMill Stundenlange Schlachten, oder Alterac über Stunden, sogar Tage :>


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, Stundenlange Alteracs <3 Wirklich schade dass PvP so totgepatcht wurde... 

Ich muss morgen mal wieder mein Headset umtauschen, das spinnt schon wieder rum und lässt sich kaum noch laden... meint ihr die (Galeria Kaufhof) lassen mich auch ein anderes stattdessen mitnehmen? Weil langsam stört mich das Teil etwas, das is jetzt schon das zweite mal dass ich es umtauschen muss. Und so ein G35 hätte schon auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Februar 2010)

Ach ich depp; hab aufm Notebook 2 30GB-Partitionen, eine fürs OS und eine mit allen Dokumenten und Bildern.
Und was mache ich? Formatiere die mit den Dokumenten und installier das OS drüber -.-


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Autsch : /


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

/facepalm... Kumpel schreibt mich grad an "Yo, hab seit Freitag 'n iPhone", ich frag ich dann so "Und, schon paar Apps gegönnt?" und dann antwortet der mir echt: "Was sind Apps oO?"
Sowas liebe ich ja, iPhone kaufen, aber dann nichtmal wissen das es Apps dafür gibt...


@ Rethi: Das ist natürlich mist. Ist mir auch schonmal passiert :>


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Februar 2010)

argh, hab auch vor einem Jahr mit WoW aufgehört und zwischenzeitlich mein pc Formatiert, kein einziges Bild übrig xD


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Okay, beim iPhone kann man ja noch sagen, gut.. aber wenn jemand mit so einer Antwort bei dem iPad kommt.. dann weiß ich echt nicht :>

Zur Arena in WoW, gut Balancing ist ein ganz großes Thema, ich find es zurzeit eigentlich recht gut wie es ist, jede Combo und seine Klasse hat so seine Vorteile, zu S5-S6 war es richtig schlimm gewesen, aber zurzeit hat es sich rech gut ausgeglichen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Februar 2010)

oho Command & Conquer Tiberian sun + Addon gibts seit heute gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.commandan...uer.com/classic


----------



## Niranda (14. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ach ich depp; hab aufm Notebook 2 30GB-Partitionen, eine fürs OS und eine mit allen Dokumenten und Bildern.
> Und was mache ich? Formatiere die mit den Dokumenten und installier das OS drüber -.-



so hat damals schule funktioniert =P


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2010)

Echt übel die Interfaces hier teilweise o.0
Hab selbst als mein Interface noch nen riesiegen RAM-Verbrauch hatte immer darauf geachtet dass es klein - minimalistisch war. Später hab ich dann fertige oUF-Interfaces gezogen und individualisiert. Die haben dann maximal 20MB geschluckt, und das auch nur wenn ich Auctioneer/Klone von Auctioneer und so Zeugs wie Recount und Gathermate aktiviert hatte.

Kreig langsam fast wieder Lust es zu spielen, aber ich könnt auch WAR oder HdRO oder so spielen wenn ich ne neue Graka hab. Oder Aion mal testen mit meiner Gilde. Oder STO (Eher unwahrscheinlich). Oder erstmal Singleplayer zocken. Muss noch GTA IV zocken, und dann mal wieder KoTOR I&II, Jade Empire, Mass Effect, Dragon Age: Origins und was ich sonst noch so von Bioware finde. Denn Bioware > All. hab mich seit EWIGKEITEN nicht mehr auf ein Spiel so gefreut wie auf SW: TOR...das Spiel macht den Eindruck absoluter Perfektion. Und Biowares Perfektion geht imho noch ein Stück über die von Blizzard rüber.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem RAM-Verbrauch vom Interface ist mir egal. Früher hatte ich teilweise über 200MB da stehen. Hat nie Probleme gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Bioware macht wirklich absolut geile Sachen im Moment. Ich hoffe die halten sich jetzt auch für immer so.


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Bioware ist wirklich super, ja. Mass Effect 1+2 und Dragon Age sind einfach genial, bleibt zu hoffen das SW:TOR ähnlich gut wird. Aber da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bioware ist wirklich super, ja. Mass Effect 1+2 und Dragon Age sind einfach genial, bleibt zu hoffen das SW:TOR ähnlich gut wird. Aber da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst dich nur ein bischen eingehender informieren. Holonet-Einträge lesen, den Comic, Entwicklerblogs etc ;D


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Sag mal ist man so unsportlich oder tut man nur so.. ich mach 15 Sittups, mit den Händen hintern Kopf und beim 14. mal bin ich nciht mehr hochgekommen :<


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2010)

Ich würde sagen du bist einfach nur unsportlich. Wie gut das ich jeden Tag mindestens 30Min Sport mache :>


----------



## Soramac (14. Februar 2010)

Naja. das nicht ,Ausdauer habe ich genug, habe 2-3 Jahre Fußball gespielt, nur ist Sittups halt was anderes... deswegen.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, was sind schon Sittups. Ich hab mal eine Zeit lang jeden Morgen 50 Stück gemacht. Man hat sogar schon einen Ansatz der Bauchmuskeln gesehen, da hab ich dann auch gemerkt das passt nicht zu mir :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sag mal ist man so unsportlich oder tut man nur so.. ich mach 15 Sittups, mit den Händen hintern Kopf und beim 14. mal bin ich nciht mehr hochgekommen :<



Dann fehlt dir der Wille! wenn man es will macht man mehr als 15 egal wie Sport lich man ist! =)


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Ah... Verdammt sei WoW. Ich bin jetzt schonwieder bis jetzt in nem Dungeon gewesen... kein Bock das ich wieder so Ende und jeden Wochentag erst um 1-2Uhr ins Bett zu gehen q_Q


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

bei der heutigen Arbeitsspeichergröße jucken einen doch nicht die Addons.

Die 100Mb oder so... die räumt win7 locker frei


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gestern ganze 35 gemacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut ich mach das jetzt erst seit 1 Woche.


----------



## muehe (15. Februar 2010)

Hände niemals hinter den Kopf damit krümmst deine Halswirbelsäule und das is nich gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entweder auf die Brust oder Arme gestreckt nach vorn raus 

oben dann 1-2 Sekunden halten


----------



## Rethelion (15. Februar 2010)

Hat grad jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten und günstigen USB-Stick?
Bräuchte einen mit einer hohen Leserate und min. 2GB.


----------



## muehe (15. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hat grad jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten und günstigen USB-Stick?
> Bräuchte einen mit einer hohen Leserate und min. 2GB.



SanDisk Extreme Cruzer Contour 4GB den hab ich selbst aber n 16er http://communities.s...b&thread.id=189 beachten aber das U3 kannst glaube löschen

Transcend JetFlash 600


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

billigding ausm Saturn,
hat damals 8&#8364;gekostet, jetzt 10-12&#8364;
8Gb speicherplatz
5x mitgewaschen
läuft immernoch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marke: SanDisc



> *Wie nutze ich das PC-Technik Forum richtig?*



Am besten garnicht... xD
der satz schießt mir immer in den sinn wenn ich das lese...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/festplatten/14436-1-tb-ssd-im-briefmarkenformat-bald-realitaet.html

Das wär wirklich genial. Dann würd ich meinen Rechner mit Briefmarken zupflastern :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Mir gängs da eher um den Preis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

So... ich war eben mit meinem Headset beim Galeria und bin es erstmal los - die schicken das zu Logitech ein, der Verkäufer meinte das dauert 3 Wochen... ich hoffe mal dabei bleibt es : /

Ansonsten gabs die Prolimatech-WLP in der ganzen Stadt nicht, die werd ich wohl doch bei Amazon holen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Scythe hat mir geschrieben dass sie mir die Schrauben für 3,50 zuschicken, immerhin etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich Depp hätte aber eigentlich auch schreiben können dass die Schrauben gar nicht dabei waren...



> Hmm, ich biete Ihnen aber die 4 Schrauben für 3,50 Euro inklusive Versand oder ein
> komplett neues Mugen 2 Kit mit LGA 1156 fähiger Backplate, wie beim Mugen 2
> Rev.B für 6,95 Euro inklusive Versand an. Hätten die Schrauben gefehlt hätte
> ich diese unverzüglich kostenlos an Sie verschickt, aber bei Beschädigungen
> ...



Naja, immerhin bekomm ich die Schrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit - das übliche...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Esp, wann ist die Hochzeit? Die HTML-Tags scheinen die ja förmlich zu vergöttern :>


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

bin ich eingeladen?


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Warum werd eigentlich nur ich von denen verfolgt : /
Ich glaub ich teste mal für ein paar Tage einen anderen Browser und schau ob sie da auch kommen...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Du benutzt Safari oder? Ich glaube da bist du dann wirklich einer der wenigen, und das Problem liegt daran. Ich wollte eigentlich mal Chrome, Opera oder Safari benutzen. Aber keine Lust die komplette Chronik etc. zu verlieren :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Chrome hat ne Importfunktion.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Ist Pani da? 

Suche guten Fernseher für 350€ (etwa 700Fr) Vielleicht geht auch 450€ ist aber noch nicht sicher! 

der Fernseher wäre für eine Freund... Grösse wäre bei dem Preis wohl 32 Zoll.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Paini hat bis Anfang nächsten Monats doch kein Internet. Solangsam sollte das mal aufgefallen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

wer ist paini?^^

Frage zu Teamspeak 3:
Wie zur Hölle erstelle ich mehrere Server?!?! xD


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

paini = painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum TS-Problem: Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Hm... mich juckts etwas in den Fingern einfach das G35 zu bestellen und das ClearChat dann bei eBay zu verticken (geht gebraucht für ca. 60 Euro weg) ... aber wenn Logitech das nicht tauscht wäre das weniger optimal : /


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Kauf dir kein Headset mit USB-Anschluss. Die gute alte Klinke klingt selbst mit Onboard besser als die Möchtegernsoundkarten von USB-Headsets. Davon abgesehen kann man den Raumklang dieser virtual Surround Sound Headsets in die Tonne treten.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Hm, ich hatte vor ner Woche bei ner Lan mal eine Weile das G35 von nem Kumpel auf und der Sound war verdammt beeindruckend... unglaublicher Bass und sehr klarer Klang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was würdest du denn empfehlen in dieser Preiskategorie (80-100€)? Weil irgendwie hab ich genug von dem ClearChat und wenn ich ein neues von Logitech bekomme wird das auf jeden Fall verkauft.


----------



## Niranda (15. Februar 2010)

G35 ist kein Virtualsurroundsoundschrottdingsbumsda und klanglich ist es genauso top wie meine X-Fi

Ich kann das G35 eig. nur empfehlen, finde es echt top und wenn mein Freund damit labert klingts auch sehr gut (mic).
Ich heul zwar wegen der sehr stark eingeschränkten Programmierbarkeit der Tasten rum, aber ich bin sowieso abnormal. xP

Bestellen, testen, 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht genießen ^^

TEAMSPEAK3:
Wie richte ich mehrere Server ein?! xD


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was du für Vorlieben hast.
Ich nutze aktuell das Roccat Kave. Das hat leider n leises Hintergrundrauschen, aber ansonsten ists echt ok. Solange dich das hohe Gewicht nicht stört. In den Höhen fehlt es ab und an Präzision, aber der Klang ist durchgängig klar und sauber. Von der Abstimmung kann man selbst einige Einstellungen vornehmen. Richtet man die Regler alle aufs gleiche Maß aus ist die Abstimmung durchaus ausgewogen, manchmal könnte der Bass etwas druckvoller sein. Durchaus n brauchbares Headset.

Ansonsten schau mal auf computerbase.de
Die haben dort ne dreiteilige Headsettestreihe in der alle wesentlichen Bauarten(Stereo, virtual Surround, "echter" Surround Sound) und Preisklassen abgedeckt sind.

Das G35 hat virtual Surround. Es ist an nem USB-Port eingebunden. Der Soundchip sitzt in einer der Ohrmuscheln. Das Ding hat auf jeder Seite einen 40mm Speaker verbaut. Wie, wenn nicht über Frequenzmodulation soll denn dort sonst Raumklang auftauchen, Nira?
Das Kave hat nen USB-Anschluss zur Stromversorgung und für jeden Kanal(Front, Rear, Center/Bass, Mic) einen Klinkenanschluss und drei 40mm Speaker pro Ohrmuschel verbaut die in nem Winkel angeordnet sind.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, das G35 hat wirklich 7 Lautsprecher + 1 Subwoofer pro Seite afaik. 
Mal schauen, ich warte besser doch auf das 'Urteil' was mein ClearChat angeht.

Edit : Der CB Test ist super, danke für den Hinweis.. bin gerade am durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, das G35 ist ein richtiges geiles Headset, habe zwar leider meins verkauft, aber ich werde es bestimmt wieder kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Wow, Scythe hat ja echt einen unglaublich schnellen Support... meine Mail wurde nach 5 Minuten beantwortet.
Allerdings wollen sie weder ELV noch KK, nur Vorkasse....

Bezüglich des Headsets werd ich das G35 vermutlich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren und zurückschicken wenn es mir doch nicht gefällt. Aber erstmal abwarten was Logitech mit meinem alten macht...


----------



## Rethelion (15. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, Scythe hat ja echt einen unglaublich schnellen Support... meine Mail wurde nach 5 Minuten beantwortet.
> Allerdings wollen sie weder ELV noch KK, nur Vorkasse....



Naja aber das Päkle Schrauben hätten sie dir auch so schicken können...da find ich Thermaltake mustergültig.
Kostenlos ein Seitenteil für mein Armor, 60Stk Kabelhalterungen und einen ISGC-Fan.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, die 3,50 bringen mich auch nicht um. Das sind sowieso zu 90% Versandkosten ^^
Zumindest ging es schnell, also will ich mich mal nicht beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein kostenloses Seitenteil ist aber echt nicht schlecht, ja...


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

NZXT hat auch son guten Support. Schreibste denen "blabla hab nen Kratzer inner Front" schicken die dirn komplett neues Frontteil.
Auch der Logitech-Support ist klasse.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Bisher hab ich mit dem auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich hoffe mal dass sich das mit dem ClearChat nicht ändert (und ich mehrere Monate warten muss oder so)...


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Februar 2010)

Hi, suche gutes 5.1 Headset, kann mir da jemand eins empfehlen? unter 100 bitte und 7.1 brauch ich nicht!


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage - meine zweiten Lüfterklemmen für den Mugen sind gerade gekommen, soll der zweite Lüfter auch in den Mugen pusten oder aus dem Mugen raus?


----------



## muehe (15. Februar 2010)

raus


----------



## Rethelion (15. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage - meine zweiten Lüfterklemmen für den Mugen sind gerade gekommen, soll der zweite Lüfter auch in den Mugen pusten oder aus dem Mugen raus?



> | | >


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Ok, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temps sind zwar durch den zweiten Lüfter nicht sehr gesunken, aber das hab ich auch nicht erwartet. 
Die Prolimatech WLP ist jedenfalls bestellt, wenn die und die Schrauben da sind nehm ich den nochmal komplett ab.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Februar 2010)

Naja eine andere WLP wird keine großen Wunder bewirken; Ketchup tuts genauso^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Das mit Ketchup müsste man mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer opfert sich? :X


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Naja, die wird zumindest überall als die beste angepriesen und bringt in den Tests die ich gelesen hab immerhin ~ 3°C Unterschied (zur AS5). Wenn ich dann mit den neuen Schrauben nochmal richtig anziehen kann komm ich vielleicht auf ein bisschen bessere Temps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich würde sagen, der der fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Okay, ich opfere mich. Fehlt nur noch ein Board wo ich meinen Celeron draufstecken kann :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Ich sag dir was passiert. Der Ketchup verdampft teilweise und verbrennt. Ende vom Lied: Ne harte Kruste, ne gegrillte CPU und unangenehme Gerüche. ;P


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Man kann es ja auch mal mit Mayonnaise, Öl, Essig und sonstigen Flüssigkeiten testen :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn du das Board gleich mit grillen willst: Tu dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Februar 2010)

Ich will jetzt grad nicht das Video von PCGH raussuchen, aber entweder war Ketchup oder Zahnpasta die beste WLP im Video. Sogar besser als die traditionellen.
Vll hab ich Freitag-Nachmittag nichts zu tun und hol mal ne alte Kiste vom Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2010)

Es muss sich niemand opfern. Das hat PCGH schon für uns übernommen, mit erstaunlichen Ergebnissen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QzxukpUvbY


Vielleicht kurzzeitig gut, aber auf lange Zeit sicherlich untauglich.



Ich habe jahrelang die MX-2 verwendet, einfach nur weil sie günstig ist, sehr gut die Wärme leitet und auch nach langer Zeit nicht zäh wird. Seit ich den Megahalems habe verwende ich PK-1. Obs von der Temperatur Vorteile bringt weiß ich nicht, hab ja gleichzeitig den Kühler gewechselt.


Hab vorhin ne CeBIT-Freikarte vom HWLuxx gewonnne. Sind aber pro Strecke 500km und ca. 200€ Zugkosten. Mal sehen ob ich sie irgendwie los bekomme.


----------



## Peter.P (15. Februar 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob auf der CeBit endlich mal Fermi offiziell vorstellt wird und zwar richtig vorgestellt.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Ich bräucht noch eine Cebit Eintrittskarte :>


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Hier CeBIT-Karten: http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/default.aspx?IT=&CT=0&SC=&VL=&MV=lpcebit2010&TY=100&ST=2&et_cid=152&et_lid=171175&et_sub=CeBit_Karten_2010 

Mal Video von PCGH ansehen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Temps finde ich nicht schlecht! ^^ das sind meine! 


Low war im Idle! ^^ und man beachte natürlich das er da Runtergetaktet ist auf 1203.66 MHZ! =) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Joah, so sind meine Last-Temps aktuell ja auch in etwa... was hast du für einen Kühler drauf?


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Besitzt hier jemand zufällig in Ear Kopfhörer und könnt mir vielleicht sagen, ob die wirklich von einem Klang, Bass wirklich besser sind als normale Kopfhörer, überlege mir vielleicht von Bose zukaufen, bin mir aber noch unsicher... sind auch net grad billig :<


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab welche von Ultimate Ears und bin absolut zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein Vergleich zu den 'normalen' Apple Ohrhöreren die ich vorher hatte. Der Klang ist um Längen besser und sie halten deutlich besser.
Was kosten die von Bose denn?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Joah, so sind meine Last-Temps aktuell ja auch in etwa... was hast du für einen Kühler drauf?



Mugen 2 =) 

aber die Temps bei 100% finde ich OK! besonderes für ein Hitze kopf wie der i7.... =)


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

8o Euro, Asoriel meine ich hat die auch.

http://www.amazon.de...66262908&sr=1-1

Bin numal irgendwie so ein Musikliebhaber und lege sehr viel Wert auf guten Klang =)


Zumindestens sollte die Kopfhörer gut im Ohr sitze, sollten nicht beim joggen rausfallen, sehr klaren Sound haben und gute Bässe, keine zustarke, das gleich das Ohr auseinander fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Designe kann recht schlicht gehalten sein.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2010)

Geht mir genauso, ich bin mit dem 30 Euro - UE aber absolut zufrieden. Ich wollte erst die Super.fi5 5 (~ 100 Euro ) bestellen und bereue nicht dass ich es nicht getan habe, eigentlich reichen die 'billigen' MetroFi 170 vollkommen... ich hab nichts zu bemängeln an denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2010)

Soramac ich finde die Bose sind echt super, aber die alten Apple In Ears sind auch sehr gut (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a105759.html), allerdings gibts die nichtmehr. Die Neuen kenne ich nicht. Mir wäre es die riesen Preisdifferenz nicht wert.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Als ich mir den iPod Shuffle gekauft habe, sind ja jetzt neue Kopfhörer dabei mit der Bedienung drann, recht nützlich so beim joggen und der Klang ist deutlich besser als die von Sennseiser, die ich mir extra gekauft habe weil die alten Apple Kopfhörer schlecht waren, ich glaub da hat Apple anscheinend sich verbessert, deswegen überlege ich mir vielleicht die in-Ear von Apple zuholen oder von Bose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen ... erstmal G15 Refresh und Razer Lachesis verkaufen :< Mit den beiden Sachen habe ich viel erreicht in WoW *hehe*


EDIT: Verkaufe das Gehäuse hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Sharkoon/Sharkoon-Revenge-Value-Edition-black::6462.html

Vielleicht ist ja jemand interresiert 20 Euro


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2010)

naja, Caseking ist 15€ teurer als die Konkurenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Hmm, gar nicht dran gedacht, post ich halt von Geizhals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249820.html


----------



## Falathrim (15. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man überhaupt noch unter der Xigmatek-Klasse kaufen sollte. Der schwarze Innenraum entwickelt sich zum Standard, und ich würd auch nicht mehr ohne kaufen^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Jap, ein schwarzer Innenraum muss meiner Meinung nach auch sein. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das mein K62 ein silbernes/graues Inneres hätte... Das wäre mal echt hässlich :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

Will ja nicht das Thema ändern... aber einer von euch hat mit wow doch neu Angefangen? ich glaub Shefanix du? =)


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Jap, warum?


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, auf Stormscale.

EDIT: k ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jap, warum?



Weis nicht würde auch gerne neu anfangen....

aber im Moment weis ich nicht mal ob ich wow spielen will, hab lust zu spielen dann wieder irgend wie nicht. =(


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Ich finde irgendwie das es Spaß macht. Keine Ahnung warum. Hab die ganze Zeit mega Lust zu spielen, und um Gruppen zu finden braucht man nichtmal mehr 5 Sekunden. Ich finds genial :>


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, das neue GruppeNachSuche System hat sich richtig gut entwickelt, man findet ziemlich schnell Gruppen und sogar als Allianzer kommt man einfach in den Flammenschlund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Mich stört im Moment nur eines: Die letzen Char's von mir hatten alle dieses LVL-Zeugs an, 20% mehr XP und super gute Stats. Das hab ich jetzt halt nicht. Merkt man schon :>


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Jep, habe aber mit 1-60 Werbt ein Freund gelevelt und zurzeit bin ich 69, aber erstmal höre ich auf, Freimonat läuft bald ab und kein Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal hat man die Lust aber nach ständigen Leveln geht die Lust weg, deswegen verbleibe ich erstmal so und spiele dann gegen Mai weiter, wenn ich mein iMac hab , dann machts mehr Spaß :>


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, Caseking ist 15€ teurer als die Konkurenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erwähn bloß nicht Caseking. Sonst komm ich wieder auf solche Ideen, wie mir zwei Himuros zu bestellen... :S


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Hi, suche gutes 5.1 Headset, kann mir da jemand eins empfehlen? unter 100 bitte und 7.1 brauch ich nicht!



Da es anscheinend niemand laß / lesen wollte, zitiere ich mich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du für Vorlieben hast.
> Ich nutze aktuell das Roccat Kave. Das hat leider n leises Hintergrundrauschen, aber ansonsten ists echt ok. Solange dich das hohe Gewicht nicht stört. In den Höhen fehlt es ab und an Präzision, aber der Klang ist durchgängig klar und sauber. Von der Abstimmung kann man selbst einige Einstellungen vornehmen. Richtet man die Regler alle aufs gleiche Maß aus ist die Abstimmung durchaus ausgewogen, manchmal könnte der Bass etwas druckvoller sein. Durchaus n brauchbares Headset.
> 
> Ansonsten schau mal auf computerbase.de
> ...



Ich zitier mich auch mal selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2010)

Ich bin am Überlegen mir auch das Kave zu holen. Demnächst bestelle ich mir vielleicht ein 2-Jahres Abo von der PCGH und da gibt es ja kostenlos das Kave zu. Muss ich mal schauen ob das was wird. Solangsam nervt mich mein Fatal1ty weil es wirklich leise ist. 

G35 würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, ich mags vom Aussehen her nicht. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Da es anscheinend niemand laß / lesen wollte, zitiere ich mich mal selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-SL-8793-SBK-Medusa-Gaming-Headset/dp/B001TIL894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266272977&sr=8-1


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Februar 2010)

sry überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Februar 2010)

naja mmmh sicher dass bei denen allen das Mikro hällt? Hab gerade ein Razer Pyranja und leider ist da vorne die mikroblende abgebrochen, lciht funktioniert schon lang net mehr und das mikro wie gesagt jetzt auch nicht mehr. Sagen wir es so: Es sollte nicht gleich kaputt gehen wenn es auf den Holzboden runterfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2010)

Das Kave ist bisher das massivste und stabilste Headset, dass ich je hatte. Das von Sam verlinkte Medusa hatte ich auch mal, allerdings noch als Stereovariante. Das äußere ist ja das gleiche. Das Ding ist ebenso sehr stabil. Man muss schon mit sehr viel Kraft zu Werke gehen, um es zu zerstören.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

bei headsets is das kabel ja immer mehrere meter lang. was macht ihr denn zB mit dem Kabel was ihr überschüssig habt?, ich fahr da manchmal bei meinem mitm stuhl drüber, dass sollts ja nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. Februar 2010)

Habe das Medusa NX USB 5.1 Gaming Headset und bin sehr zufrieden! Sehr sehr klarer Ton. Wahnsinniger Bass und das Mikrofon überträgt sehr exakt die "Original" Stimme. 

Habe übrigens das USB Headset genommen da es eine Integrierte Soundkarte besitzt, da mein alter Laptop Soundkarten-Technisch probleme hatte. Der Bruder des USB-Headsets ist dieser Hier. Falls du also keinerlei Probleme mit deiner Soundkarte hast, nimm dieses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Speed-Link-Medusa-USB-Gaming-Headset/dp/B002DPQPEU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266278054&sr=1-5 das kostet fast 10 Euro weniger, is das schlechter?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> bei headsets is das kabel ja immer mehrere meter lang. was macht ihr denn zB mit dem Kabel was ihr überschüssig habt?, ich fahr da manchmal bei meinem mitm stuhl drüber, dass sollts ja nicht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich da mache.... munter mitm Stuhl drüber fahren würd ich sagen. Okay, jetzt im Ernst. Ich wickel mein Kabel immer um son Knüppel aus Plastik, den ich an den Schreibtisch gemacht habe. Ist so immer genau passende Länge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...66278054&sr=1-5 das kostet fast 10 Euro weniger, is das schlechter?



Ah okay, wusste gar nicht das es auch noch billiger ist.

Also da ich jetzt kein Hardware-Experte bin kann ich nicht sagen, ob eine "externe Soundkarte" irgendwelche Nachteile hat. Was ich allerdings sagen kann: Ich bin zu 100% zufrieden! Siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ah okay, wusste gar nicht das es auch noch billiger ist.
> 
> Also da ich jetzt kein Hardware-Experte bin kann ich nicht sagen, ob eine "externe Soundkarte" irgendwelche Nachteile hat. Was ich allerdings sagen kann: Ich bin zu 100% zufrieden! Siehe oben
> 
> ...



ah ok. Die andern meinen externe soundkarte wäre nicht gut ok dann nehm ich das mit klinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter.P (16. Februar 2010)

Die externe Soundkarte hat keine Nachteile. Und im Falle von dem Medusa ist sie auch absolut tauglich. Ob man da jetzt Klinke an eine Onboard-Karte steckt, oder das USB mit integriertem Sound nimmt, für mich gibt es da qualitätsmäßig keinen Unterschied. Ein USB-Headset mit integrierter Karte wäre nur dann Verschwendung, wenn man sich ne sündhaft teure und hochwertige Soundkarte in den PC gebaut hat. Wobei eine solche Soundkarte dann auch ein qualitativ hochwertiges Headset/Boxen braucht, damit man auch wirklich nen Unterschied hört.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2010)

Und wieder krank zu Hause -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Wir Können Gerne Tauschen!


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2010)

Würde auch ne Runde krank zu Hause nehmen^^ hab kein bock frühs bei der kälte aufzustehen.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2010)

Eine Runde? Ich war seit ner Woche nicht mehr bei Politik und Bio, meine Lehrer glauben mir noch nen Scheißdreck, ich musste mir ein Attest holen, E-Mails schreiben etc. pp. und ich hab echt keine Lust mehr, das Politik-Thema ist nämlich echt interessant -.-^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Von meinem G35 Headset habe ich das Kabel etwas zusammengewickelt, das es die passende Länge hat und dann in eine Schublade rein gequetscht oder mit Panzerband am Tisch unten fest geklebt xD


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

aufrollen so 10cm Schlaufe mit Kabelbinder fixieren und hier einhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klebt bei mir ander Seite vom Thermaltake Armor (Big Tower)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Hör mir auf mit Kable! 

das Stört mich am meisten Beim Headset! =)


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

Um ein Headset Kabel hab ich mir fast 2 Jahre lang keine Gedanken mehr gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davor hab ichs einfach über den Schreibtisch gelegt, so hatte man immer die Länge die man braucht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

hi all wollte ma fragen welche grafikkarte zu meine cpu past.
Mein CPU heist AMD Phenom II X 720 be 
hab ne sapphire hd 4850 1gb ram drin


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Was wäre denn den Preislimit?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

min 350 €


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Um ein Headset Kabel hab ich mir fast 2 Jahre lang keine Gedanken mehr gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, dass das Kave diese Tischfernbedienung hat. Die ist sehr schwer und fällt nicht vom Tisch. Das Kabel an dem Ding ist ~1m lang. Das hängt dann quasi nur rum und kommt nie auf den Boden oder sonstwas. Der Rest vom Kabel geht nach hinten untern Schreibtisch. Da passiert auch nix. Ich mag die Konstruktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Februar 2010)

Was versprichst du dir denn von der neuen Graka? Was soll sie in welcher Auflösung mit welcher Einstellung darstellen können? Also eine Graka für über 150€ passt nicht zu deinem Prozessor (meiner Meinung nach).

Ob eine andere Graka in deinen Rechner passt... da müsstenwir nun auch wissen was du für ein Netzteil hast (denn eine starke Graka verbraucht nunmal auch meist mehr Strom)? Wie groß dein Gehäuse ist damit die neue Karte auch reinpasst...


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

Wo würdet ihr euch verstecken wenn ihr eine GTA IV-CD1  wärt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Fussboden, in der CD-Hülle oder irgendwie unter ganz vielen Büchern. Eventuell würde ich mich sogar direkt ins Laufwerk wagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

In der Hülle ist natürlich mal wieder nur die zweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal suchen...

<3 HTML Tags


----------



## Vaishyana (16. Februar 2010)

Singt mir jemand Happy Birthday? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

buffed braucht dringend eine Geburtstagserinnerungsfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 18. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt auch n Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

hab nen 19" zoll monitor würde mir auch nen neuen hollen nen 24" zoll
hab den tower Coolermaster CM690
netzteil 550 watt von coolermaster


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Bei dem Kuchen Fehlt aber noch die Hülle!


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Singt mir jemand Happy Birthday?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst gesungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hab nen 19" zoll monitor würde mir auch nen neuen hollen nen 24" zoll
> hab den tower Coolermaster CM690
> netzteil 550 watt von coolermaster



Ich würde eher ein neuen Prozessor kaufen statt einer Grafikkarte.

bzw. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch @ Vaish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die CPU reicht doch 

mit Glück und gutem Board mit ACC machst nen X4 draus bissl OCen passt das doch


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

Ok, ich hab die CD gefunden... sie war in einem Buch über MySQL, ich glaube die hab ich mal als Lesezeichenersatz verwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hab nen 19" zoll monitor würde mir auch nen neuen hollen nen 24" zoll
> hab den tower Coolermaster CM690
> netzteil 550 watt von coolermaster




Ok, das Gehäuse scheint geräumig genug zu sein (wenn man im Notfall die Kabelklemmen entfernt).

Zu dem Netzteil wäre interessant wieviel Ampere es auf der/den 12V Schienen hat. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass es ausreichend dimensioniert ist.

Was für Spiele sollen denn dargestellt werden?

Bei dem was du bislang schreibst würde ich an deiner Stelle mit 350&#8364; folgendes tun:

Möglichkeit 1:

eine ATI 5850 kaufen und sich über eine wahre Grafikpracht freuen
-> Kosten ca. 240&#8364;

Möglichkeit 2: 

eine ATI 5850, einen CPU Kühler (falls der Boxed verbaut ist, z.B. käme hier der Mugen 2 in Frage), ggf. Ram aufrüsten (wieviel und was für Speicher ist auf welchem Board verbaut?). Daraufhin kansnt du den Prozessor bequem auf 3,2 Ghz bringen und er wird wohl trotzdem noch leiser sein als mit dem Boxed... Dann hast du mehr Rechen- und Grafikpower und fährst etwas leiser

-> Kosten ca. 285&#8364; ohne neuen Ram, bis zu 350&#8364; je nachdem wieviel Ram du nachrüstest

Möglichkeit 3:

Versuche den 4. Kern von deinem Prozessor freizuschalten und kaufe dir eine neue Graka... Ist die bastlermethode, eine Anleitung dazu findet sich im Netz... Würde auch mehr Rechenpower und mehr Grafikleistung bieten.

Alternativen zur ATI 5850:

- ATI 5870 deutlich teurer allerdings auch deutlich schneller... es kommt auf die bevorzugten Spiele an, ob man dies wirklich benötigt.

- ATI 5770 deutllich schwächer, jedoch auch deutlich günstiger und sehr stromsparend

-Nvidia kann ich zur Zeit einfach nicht empfehlen, das Preisleistungsverhältnis passt gerade nicht. Wenn du besonders günstig eine gtx 275 abstauben kannst wäre dies eine spürbare Steigerung zu deiner Karte, allerdings ist diese mit normalerweise 200€ zu teuer.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Denkt ihr, dass die 275gtx im März wenn die neuen NVidia's kommen günstiger wird?


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

Glaub ich eher nicht.. und wenn, dann nur geringfügig. So viel billiger sind die alten ATIs ja auch nicht geworden als die DX11 Karten kamen.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

1. Es ist nicht sicher das die im März kommen. Wurde zumindest noch nirgends bestätigt.
2. Was willst du dann noch mit einer GTX275?


----------



## Rethelion (16. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass die 275gtx im März wenn die neuen NVidia's kommen günstiger wird?



Ich dachte die 275-295 werden nicht mehr produziert?
Und wo steht jetzt dass im März die Fermis kommen, ist doch bisher nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Naja was man so hört mit März usw. naja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollt halt meine tauschen, will aber keine von ATI, weil ich damit schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und ich insgesammt eher ein Nvidia Fan bin. Aber nicht berreit bin mehr als 150 Euro für die neue Grafikkarte auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsche keine Flames über ATI ist genauso gut wie NVidia oder so, es gibt da einfach verschiedene Meinungen, so wie die Frau...äähh ich meine Weinsorten die man präferiert.
MfG


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Ist zwar Gerüchte aber sie werden im März Kommen! Nvidia kann einfach nicht mehr warten sie müssen Fermi endlich rausbringen...


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Februar 2010)

Meine Graka kommt ende Monat an... wenn ich Glück hab. Narf.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Armer Carcha... ich habe vor knapp einer Woche für einen Kumpel einen Rechner mit einer 5850 gekauft, und die ist zusammen mit allen anderen Teilen schon längst eingetrudelt. Die mögen dich da unten wohl einfach nicht *hrrr*


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Naja ich denke eine 275gtx sollte sich doch gut mit meinen prozzi verstehen. oder denkt ihr eine gtx260 würde reichen? Bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Rethelion (16. Februar 2010)

Jup das würde ich auch sagen, sonst können sie sich die Fermi gleich sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

Danke für vorschläge hab 4gb ramm 
und hab ein gigabyte ma780g-UD3H. 
Hab auch davon gehört wegen freischalten hab gegoogelt deshalb, nur ich find die option irgens wie nicht im bios 
wer nett wen mir wer hilft bin in bios nen laie wen es das net kan kan ich mir nen neues bord zulegen


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Februar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Naja ich denke eine 275gtx sollte sich doch gut mit meinen prozzi verstehen. oder denkt ihr eine gtx260 würde reichen? Bin mir da nicht so sicher.




Kommt drauf an was du dir erwartest... bei mir läuft eine GTX 260 und ich bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings drehe ich wirkliche Grafikmonster nicht bis zum Anschlag auf und spiele nicht in HD-Auflösung... Der neue Monitor muss noch warten bis mein Heimkino fertig ist ^^


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Danke für vorschläge hab 4gb ramm
> und hab ein gigabyte ma780g-UD3H.
> Hab auch davon gehört wegen freischalten hab gegoogelt deshalb, nur ich find die option irgens wie nicht im bios
> wer nett wen mir wer hilft bin in bios nen laie wen es das net kan kan ich mir nen neues bord zulegen



was erwartest du dir? für WOW lohnt der ganze kram nicht... ^^


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Danke für vorschläge hab 4gb ramm
> und hab ein gigabyte ma780g-UD3H.
> Hab auch davon gehört wegen freischalten hab gegoogelt deshalb, nur ich find die option irgens wie nicht im bios
> wer nett wen mir wer hilft bin in bios nen laie wen es das net kan kan ich mir nen neues bord zulegen



ACC geht bei dir nich du haste ne SB700 und ACC bei SB710 und SB750

aber dezentes Übertakten sollte ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du dir erwartest... bei mir läuft eine GTX 260 und ich bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings drehe ich wirkliche Grafikmonster nicht bis zum Anschlag auf und spiele nicht in HD-Auflösung... Der neue Monitor muss noch warten bis mein Heimkino fertig ist ^^



Naja, ich plane halt Rollenspiele mit besserer Grafik als WoW auf Ultra und mit nem 22 Zoll Monitor auf 1680x1050 spielen zu können. An Shootern bin ich zz eher weniger interessiert.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

ich zocke ja was anderes als nur wow welche spiele die hohe leistung brauchen wie 
z.B. operation flashpoint 2 dragon raising und halt games die viel grafikleistung beanspruchen 
z.B. call of duty modern warfare 2 und natürlich will ich gerüstet sein für zukunft ^^

oh mann blödes bord muss wo nen anderes her -.- ^^
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_AM3/GIGABYTE/GA-790XTA-UD4/388885/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

COD 6 MW2? das spiel ich mit meiner 8800 GTS auf Full HD Flüssig...


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

hol dir erstmal den neuen Monitor wenn die Leistung dann nicht mehr reicht kannst immernoch ne 5850 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Macht halt kein Sinn, wenn man die beste Grafikkarte hat, aber der Bildschirm kann es nicht darstellen, sprich hat eine schlechte Bildqualität :>


----------



## Rethelion (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> oh mann blödes bord muss wo nen anderes her -.- ^^
> http://www.alternate...D&l3=Sockel+AM3



Eine neues Board nur zum Freischalten würde ich sein lassen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es funktioniert ist da zu gering.
Und außerdem gibt es da auch günstigeres.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Eine neues Board nur zum Freischalten würde ich sein lassen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es funktioniert ist da zu gering.
> Und außerdem gibt es da auch günstigeres.



Seh ich auch so. Dann hast du nen Board mit ACC, aber deine CPU ist nicht teildeaktiviert sondern teildefekt und dann geht gar nix.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, an was könnte es liegen, dass mein pc den windows media player seit heute nicht starten will / kann ?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch mal Hilfe: Was zur Hölle soll ich beim Lebenslauf als Hobby's hinschreiben? 

Zocken - geht nicht, Musik hören - geht nicht, Lesen - geht nicht, Bildbearbeitung - hab ich, Programmiersprachen; C#, Java - hab ich hingeschrieben, muss ich aber erst noch mit anfangen zu lernen. 2 Hobby's sind zu wenig oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

dann Lüg doch? wie wär es mit Sport? und wie so sollte Zocken nicht gehen? O.o


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Lebenslauf ist halt für ein Technisches Gymnasium. Da kann ich ja wohl schlecht Zocken drauf schreiben :>


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lebenslauf ist halt für ein Technisches Gymnasium. Da kann ich ja wohl schlecht Zocken drauf schreiben :>



Gestern hat mir en Freund seinen Lebenslauf gezeigt, den er zur Bewerbung als Verwaltungskaufmann oder so abgeschickt hat. Er wurde als einziger von 20 Bewerbern genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hobbys: Arbeiten am Pc und Fahrrad fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

So mach ich das jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Februar 2010)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, für nicht sehr viel Geld nen Laptop zu kaufen?
Also, er muss nichts großartiges können, ich will den halt nur mitnehmen in die Schule zum mittippen einiger Sachen und zum chatten vielleicht während ich zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es ne Seite mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten?

Danke...


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

notebooksbilliger.de

Mein WMP funktioniert immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

Grad mal Office 2010 Beta laden...


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Februar 2010)

ansonsten kauf dir doch ein Netbook. DIe haben teilweise Ladung für nen ganzen Arbeitstag, du kannst damit tippen, chatten und arbeiten. Und der Kostenfaktor liegt bei etwa 300 €.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Februar 2010)

Nee...
Ich will damit ja nur so nebenbei chatten und ein paar Texte mitschreiben, dafür sind mir dann 300 € zuviel XD
Muss ja nichts besonderes haben, ich dachte da an allerhochstens 200€ ... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

Unter 280 bekommst du keines dieser Geräte. Günstiger wirds nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

100hz Technick bei einer Grösse von 32 Zoll lohn sich nicht oder? 

hab den fernseher im Visier für einen Freund *Samsung LE32B530*


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

ich denke nicht das du in der Preisklasse nen guten 100Hz bekommst 

lieber n guten 50Hz als n schlechten 100er


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich auch so! das ganze ist für freund! aber der B530 gutes bild Liefern nur die Boxen sind "Crap" und wenn ich paar andre Kommentare lesen sind auch viele Ps3 spieler und xbox 360 spieler von dem fernseher begeistert! ^^


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

hoffe mal mein Schlafzimmer TV kommt diese Woche noch http://www.shop-selt...&IT=12435&CT=87 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ihn aber bei Alternate für 429&#8364; bestellt da ich Seltmann nich kenne

ganzen Kabel alle schon da von Amazon


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

jo danke für die tipps welchen monitor würdet ihr mir bis 280&#8364; empfehlen ?

p.s: max 24" zoll soll er haben


----------



## Rethelion (16. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lebenslauf ist halt für ein Technisches Gymnasium. Da kann ich ja wohl schlecht Zocken drauf schreiben :>



Ihr müsst euch fürs Gynmasium bewerben?!


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Ist das nicht normal? Wir müssen eine richtige Bewerbung schreiben, mit Zeugnis, Lebenslauf und allem drum und dran :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jo danke für die tipps welchen monitor würdet ihr mir bis 280€ empfehlen ?
> 
> p.s: max 24" zoll soll er haben




16:9 oder 16:10?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist das nicht normal? Wir müssen eine richtige Bewerbung schreiben, mit Zeugnis, Lebenslauf und allem drum und dran :>



Bei uns mussten wir uns nur anmelden: Da gabs festgelegte Tage an denen man sich anmelden konnte, ist dahingetingelt, hat das Zeugnis des Vorjahres hingelegt und dann habens einen eingetragen. Wenn es darüber hinaus keine Komplikationen gab (zuviele/zuwenige Schüler in diesem Jahrgang etc.) war die Sache damit geritzt. :O


----------



## Rethelion (16. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist das nicht normal? Wir müssen eine richtige Bewerbung schreiben, mit Zeugnis, Lebenslauf und allem drum und dran :>



Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage, was ist das Gymnasium bei euch? Ned dass das 2 komplett verschiedene Sachen sind.
Bei uns wäre das eine stinknormale Schule, nur dass man da halt etwas länger hingeht und zum Schluss das Abitur bekommt. Naja so ungefähr^^
Da kann man nach der 4/5.-Klasse einsteigen, oder glaub ich nach der 10.-Realschule auch noch. Anforderungen waren damals nur max. ein 2.0er Schnitt oder eine Aufnahmeprüfung. Musste nur mit dem Übertrittszeugnis zur Anmeldung erscheinen und fertig.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Gymnasium steigt man bei uns auch nach der 4. Klasse ein. Da ich aber im Moment auf der Realschule bin, und dieses Jahr im Sommer das 2. Mal die 10. fertig habe will ich aufs Gymnasium. Und dafür muss ich mich bewerben. Obwohl das wo ich hin will ja ein "Techniches Gymnasium" ist, also eine Fachschule für Technik. Da gibt es nur die Klassen 11 12 und 13. 
Und, 2,0 Schnitt? Nicht im Ernst oder? Wir brauchen den erweiterten SekundarabschlussI, also den erweiterten Realschulabschluss, welcher bei uns mit 3,0 erreicht wird.


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So mach ich das jetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das du auch nix richtig machst =/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe dir das mal verbessert, btw, mag das Paint von Win 7 <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

soll wen pls ^^ full hd haben ka ob es nur 16:9 hd gibt oder ob es nur in 16:10 hd gibt


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

HD-Format wäre 16:9 (1920x1080).


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

thx und welchen würdet ihr mir dan bis min 280€ empfehlen ?


----------



## Rethelion (16. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und, 2,0 Schnitt? Nicht im Ernst oder? Wir brauchen den erweiterten SekundarabschlussI, also den erweiterten Realschulabschluss, welcher bei uns mit 3,0 erreicht wird.



Naja das war der Schnitt wenn du von der 4. oder 5. Klasse aus wechselt, ist ja ned sonderlich schwer da solche Noten zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das du auch nix richtig machst =/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte grad nicht soviel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Rethi: Achso, dachte du meinst den nach der 10. ^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja das war der Schnitt wenn du von der 4. oder 5. Klasse aus wechselt, ist ja ned sonderlich schwer da solche Noten zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab in der 5. Klasse auf dem Gymnasium immer nur fünfen und sechsen  geschrieben und seitdem bin ich auf der Realschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> thx und welchen würdet ihr mir dan bis min 280€ empfehlen ?


Ich hab mir Letzens den ST2410 von Dell gekauft! http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&cs=dedhs1&sku=324798 bin sehr zu Frieden da mit! =)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

sonst noch einer der einen empfelen kann ?

sei nit böse das ich net auf den zugreife sam_fischer


----------



## muehe (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> thx und welchen würdet ihr mir dan bis min 280&#8364; empfehlen ?



soviel brauchst garnich ausgeben um die 200&#8364; reicht

aber ich schmeiss mal für deinen Preis den in den Raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED

günstigere http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=439819&pid , http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=493396&pid , http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/421572?referer 

gibt eigentlich viele gute


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Bin nicht böse! =) 

der sollte auch gut sein! http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25239&agid=367


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

ZOMFG, ich habe so einen Ohrwurm. Muss hab immer diese Melo im Kopf :<

Klick mich 

Kann man keine Youtube Videos mehr direkt verlinken ? :O


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2010)

Amazing Horse O.O 
Alt! :>

doch, kann man, sogar auf mehreren Wegen.
{youtube}LINK{/youtube}
oder wie ichs immer mache
{yt}yt-code{/yt}


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Amazing Horse O.O
> Alt! :>
> 
> doch, kann man, sogar auf mehreren Wegen.
> ...



War das früher net immer [youtube*]Code[/youtube*] ? :Ohalt ohne "*" , nur sonst geht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

werde mich woll für den Samsung Syncmaster 2494 HS


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, für nicht sehr viel Geld nen Laptop zu kaufen?
> Also, er muss nichts großartiges können, ich will den halt nur mitnehmen in die Schule zum mittippen einiger Sachen und zum chatten vielleicht während ich zocke
> 
> 
> ...



Netbook: 229 Euro: 
*LENOVO IDEAPAD S10-2 schwarz M21BKGE*


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> War das früher net immer [youtube*]Code[/youtube*] ? :Ohalt ohne "*" , nur sonst geht net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Früüüüüher ;D


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Ja früher, die guten alten Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Donnerstag um 2 Uhr hab ich Führerschein Theorie Prüfung, meine 2. >.>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2010)

und weshalb deine 2te ?


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und weshalb deine 2te ?



Vielleicht weil ich meine 1. net bestanden habe ? und das mit 22. Fehlerpunkten :<

Naja ich habe Anfang November mit Fahrschule angefangen, und anfang Januar meine erste Theorie Prüfung gemacht. Ist schon ziemlich knapp.
Denn nen Kumpel der zufälliger Weise auch Donnerstag mit mir Prüfung hat, ha ca. Zeitgleich angefangen, aber jetzt erst seine 1. Prüfung.

Und was man in dem einen Monat mehr lernen kann, ist einiges ^^

Edit: 

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen das ich ca 11,5 Monate nach WoW Account erstellung, mich erst bei Buffed angemeldet habe.
Wie habe ich da nur lvln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja Addons installieren war ich damals zublöd für :<


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ZOMFG, ich habe so einen Ohrwurm. Muss hab immer diese Melo im Kopf :<
> 
> Klick mich


Sweet Lemonade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Pferd in der Version ist einfach nur epic ^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URR--H97sYQ[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Das Pferd ist Epic, aber macht trotzdem Psycho kranke bewegungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Frau hat ne Männer Stimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bin jetzt weg (noch 2 Std iPod zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), viel Spaß euch noch, morgen erst zur 3. gucke noch mal rein ^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/gehaeuse/14456-exklusiv-corsair-bringt-obsidian-700d-gehaeuse.html

Interessant...
Wenn sie die Verarbeitungsschwächen vom 800D in den Griff bekommen haben sicherlich n Blick wert. Manchmal gibts Tage da wünscht man sich echt 3 Lottogewinne auf einmal, weil man immer wieder Zeugs sieht dass man gern hätte nur um jedes Mal festzustellen, dass im Portomenaie außer Luft nicht viel ist... :S


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Pff... da steht man um 6:15 auf, geht ins Bad, duscht usw. macht sich fertig, geht zur Schule und was ist, keine Sau ist da.. toll, hab erst zur dritten .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. guten morgn :>


----------



## Nebola (17. Februar 2010)

hehe lol, morgen, ich mahce gerade einige Fahrschul Bögen ^^


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

ich mach mich dann, bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Februar 2010)

Bin auch weg, hauta rein Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (17. Februar 2010)

nächsten Monat mal MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal auf 950/1300 laufen lassen


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage.
Ich wollte jetzt mal meinen PC übertakten und was muss ich genau beachten? Welche Programme sind dafür geeignet und was muss ich im BIOS machen? Ich möchte nämlich nichts kaputt machen.
PC Daten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2010)

Da deine CPU ne Black Edition ist ist das ganze sehr einfach. Im BIOS befindet sich eine Kategorie die meist "Frequency and Voltage Control" oder so ähnlich heißt. Dort findest du einen Unterpunkt der sich "Multiplifier" nennt. Diesen setzt du hoch. Der 955er läuft soweit ich weiß auf nem 16fachen Multi. Einen 18fachen sollte er gut schaffen, eventuell mehr. Das Problem bei AMD-CPUs ist, dass sie sich vergleichweise schlecht übertakten lassen, auch weil AMD sehr enge Grenzen für seine CPUs in Bezug auf Spannungen und Temperaturen zieht. Bootet das System nicht mehr oder ist instabil(prime95 durchlaufen lassen, erst mit small FFTs, dann etwas länger mit größeren und dann nochmal für ~6h in der Custom-Einstellung) muss man meist Spannungen erhöhen. Höhere Spannungen und Taktraten führen aber immer zu mehr Abwärme. Stell sicher, dass die CPU kühl genug bleibt. 62°C unter Volllast(prime95) ist bei den Phenom II CPUs die von AMD festgelegte thermische Grenze.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Februar 2010)

Formatiert man den PC, und geht auf Buffed und Plötzlich sieht alles anderes aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Ich aktualisiere grad nen Thread und auf einmal andre Icons, gehe ins Forum alles anders :>

Jetzt muss man sich wieder dran gewöhnen :>


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

Boah, ist das hässlich jetzt... im Ernst!


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Sieht zwar etwas moderner aus, aber ich mag es lieber Schlicht und keine besonderen Bilder oder sonst was, Hauptsache ein Forum was flüssig läuft und dauernd hängt oder sonst was und ewig lädt :>


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

So, wieder auf buffed.de alt umgestellt. Geht unten links :>


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Ah cool, so wie ich es mag =)


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Boah, ist das hässlich jetzt... im Ernst!



Exakt meine Gedanken als ich gerade F5 gedrückt hab...


----------



## muehe (17. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, wieder auf buffed.de alt umgestellt. Geht unten links :>



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Schade dass das ganz alte Design nicht mehr möglich ist... aber das 'andere' neue ist besser als nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

Maus, Tastatur + Headset. Zusammen ~70€. Gief Tipps und so :>


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Gaming, Office, Arbeiten, surfen-chatten 

Bestimmter Hersteller, Logitech, Microsoft?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

Hersteller ist egal, Gaming halt. Maus sollte Zusatztasten haben. :>


----------



## muehe (17. Februar 2010)

Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Logitech MX518 

NZXT Avatar Black kann ich leider nix zu sagen , Roccat Kova Gaming Mouse vielleicht noch

Headset : Sennheiser PC 151

Tastatur : http://www4.hardware...id=8310&agid=91 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hol ich alle 3 Monate ne neue für 8,50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein Bock sauberzumachen


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

*Maus:*

Logitech: MX518 Refresh 27,50 Euro

Razer: Deathadder 33,50 Euro

*Tastatur:*

Logitech: Media 600 21 Euro

Microsoft: Digital Media Keyboard 3000 20,30 Euro

*Headset:*

Logitech: Clear Chat Stereo 16,30 Euro

Creative: Fatla1ty Pro 32 Euro


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Maus, Tastatur + Headset. Zusammen ~70€. Gief Tipps und so :>



Zusammen? No wai :S


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2010)

Shefanix mir gefällt die Logitech Illuminated sehr sehr gut, nur wird die das Budget sprengen. Wird wahrscheinlich meine nächste Tastatur wenn die G15 verreckt (was hoffentlich nicht so schnell passiert).


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Shefanix mir gefällt die Logitech Illuminated sehr sehr gut, nur wird die das Budget sprengen. Wird wahrscheinlich meine nächste Tastatur wenn die G15 verreckt (was hoffentlich nicht so schnell passiert).



Seh ich auch so. Allerdings hab ich vermehrt von Problemen bei der Illuminated gelesen. Bestimmte Tastenkombinationen würden einfach den letzten Anschlag verschlucken. Kann beim Schnelltippen oder Zocken (Shift+W+Space ist z.B. auch dabei) schnell lästig werden. :/


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Februar 2010)

Das neue Diesain ist mal watt gruslig oder ? ^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2010)

Was für ein Ding? Meinst du das Design? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, bleib aber wohl trotzdem beim Alten, mal sehen.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Kennt jemand zurzeit ein guten Film, soll recht neuer sein und eine gute Handlung haben, Gerne ist nicht umbedingt wichtig, kann eigentlich alles sein von Action bis Thriller und was weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekannte Schauspieler ist auch ein Muss ^


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2010)

nicht aktuell, aber sehr gut finde ich "Die Jury".


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Februar 2010)

ganz neu:
The Ghost Writer

bekannte Schauspieler:
Pierce Brosnan
Ewan McGregor
Olivia Williams
Kim Catrall

Regie führte:
Oskarpreisträger Roman Polanski

Direktlink:
http://www.spielfilm.de/kino/35346/der-ghostwriter.html

MfG


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Den habe ich auch schon auf meiner Liste, wird denke ich mal auch ein super Film sein.

@Asoriel danke,  ich werde mal schauen um was es geht.


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZAaKH0FYO8[/youtube]


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2010)

Naja, die Fahrphysik sieht jetzt nicht so super aus, die Idee ist aber genial!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Februar 2010)

Back To the Future DAS GAME! den nächst bei Media DOOF und co....


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2010)

Ja, die Fahrphysik sieht weniger toll aus... aber der Rest ist einfach nur genial ^^


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/notebooks/14465-notebook-mit-marvell-prozessor-fuer-unter-250-dollar.html

Sehr interessant... Konkurrenz für Intel ist immer gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehn, was das Ding kann.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Februar 2010)

An unsere WoWler hier, bin ich der einzige der noch bei Sinnen ist, oder soll es tatsächlich an Eventitems ala "Love token" und diesen Armreifdingern da liegen dass es im 25er im Bossfight laggt?

Wenn das stimmen soll möcht ich da gerne mal nen Blue Post zu lesen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (17. Februar 2010)

Einen AM3 Prozessor (Athlon II X3 435) kann man doch auch auf ein AM2 Board mit DDR2 Ram stecken, oder? Mein Bruder drängt mich nämlich schon die ganze Woche, dass ich ihm jetzt ein PC bestellen soll, aber ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wie er genau sein soll, da er mit Windows und Versand nur 435€ hat. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch einen Vorschlag mit einbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der PC wird dann wohl meistens zum spielen benutzt, weswegen ich bei der Grafikkarte an eine HD4670 gedacht habe. Bei der Festplatte reicht eine mit 320GB, aber beim Rest bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Februar 2010)

CPU passt, ja. 

Was steckt denn genau alles drin und wo wird gekauft?


----------



## pampam (17. Februar 2010)

*Prozessor* AMD Athlon II X3 435 3x 2.90GHz boxed 
*Mainboard *ASUS M4N78 SE,Sockel AM2+, ATX 
*Arbeitsspeicher *GeiL 4096MB KIT PC2-6400U (DDR2-800) CL5 
*Grafikkarte *Club3D HD4670 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4670, PCI-Express 
*Netzteil *be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (BN105) 
*Festplatte *Samsung SpinPoint F1 320GB SATA II 16MB (HD322HJ) 
*Laufwerk *SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk 
*Betriebssystem *Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit SB-Version

So hatte ich es mir bis jetzt gedacht.
Für ein AM3 Board und passenden Ram reicht es halt einfach nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> An unsere WoWler hier, bin ich der einzige der noch bei Sinnen ist, oder soll es tatsächlich an Eventitems ala "Love token" und diesen Armreifdingern da liegen dass es im 25er im Bossfight laggt?
> 
> Wenn das stimmen soll möcht ich da gerne mal nen Blue Post zu lesen...
> 
> ...



Muss ich verstehen wie du das meinst?


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.hardwarel...250-dollar.html
> 
> Sehr interessant... Konkurrenz für Intel ist immer gut...
> 
> ...



interessant, ein notebook für 150 Euro, sehr interessant, könnte ein neuer Arbeitsfreund werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Muss ich verstehen wie du das meinst?



Raid und Gilde sagt, wenn man diese Armreife usw (alles was "beötigt Liebe liegt in der Luft" Items sind) im Inventar hat, erhöht sich der lagg um 3 Sek pro Raidmember. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Raid und Gilde sagt, wenn man diese Armreife usw (alles was "beötigt Liebe liegt in der Luft" Items sind) im Inventar hat, erhöht sich der lagg um 3 Sek pro Raidmember.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



häh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Februar 2010)

Ich ebenfalls. Wenn ich dazu einen Bluepost sehe, welcher der Wahrheit entspricht und nicht nur irgentne sinnlosantwort von einem GM ist, fresse ich nen Besen.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Februar 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> *Prozessor* AMD Athlon II X3 435 3x 2.90GHz boxed
> *Mainboard *ASUS M4N78 SE,Sockel AM2+, ATX
> *Arbeitsspeicher *GeiL 4096MB KIT PC2-6400U (DDR2-800) CL5
> *Grafikkarte *Club3D HD4670 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4670, PCI-Express
> ...



Wemm es 435€ kostet mir Zusammenbau und Versand geht das eigentlich in Ordnung.


----------



## pampam (17. Februar 2010)

Nein der PC ist ohne zusammenbau und kostet mit Versand (Nachname) ca. 435€. Hab ich auf Hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Raid und Gilde sagt, wenn man diese Armreife usw (alles was "beötigt Liebe liegt in der Luft" Items sind) im Inventar hat, erhöht sich der lagg um 3 Sek pro Raidmember.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, okay. Ich kann dazu nichts sagen. Mit Level 23 lässt es sich schwer Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Februar 2010)

Dann nimm lieber den 450 Euro PC aus dem Zusammenstellungs Thread würd ich jetz mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2010)

Schon 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mount auch schon in den Taschen?


----------



## Vaishyana (17. Februar 2010)

Ich würde die Grafikkarte evtl gegen eine 4770 tauschen und das Board (?).


----------



## pampam (17. Februar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Dann nimm lieber den 450 Euro PC aus dem Zusammenstellungs Thread würd ich jetz mal sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber dazu reicht das Geld nicht... Windows ist da auch noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schon 23
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon? Du meinst wohl "erst"?

Und ja, Mount auch schon. Eigentlich 4 Mounts *hrr*. Beim Event lässt sich mit dem Verkaufen von diesen komischen Love Bracelets 'ne Menge Kohle scheffeln :>


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Februar 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Aber dazu reicht das Geld nicht... Windows ist da auch noch nicht dabei.



Ja genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, 15 Euro ist ja kein großer unterschied. Wenn du aber Windows für 85 Euro noch dazu kaufen musst sind das schon wider 100 Euro.
Dafür das Windoof dabei ist, ein guter Pc für den Preis.


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Da deine CPU ne Black Edition ist ist das ganze sehr einfach. Im BIOS befindet sich eine Kategorie die meist "Frequency and Voltage Control" oder so ähnlich heißt. Dort findest du einen Unterpunkt der sich "Multiplifier" nennt. Diesen setzt du hoch. Der 955er läuft soweit ich weiß auf nem 16fachen Multi. Einen 18fachen sollte er gut schaffen, eventuell mehr. Das Problem bei AMD-CPUs ist, dass sie sich vergleichweise schlecht übertakten lassen, auch weil AMD sehr enge Grenzen für seine CPUs in Bezug auf Spannungen und Temperaturen zieht. Bootet das System nicht mehr oder ist instabil(prime95 durchlaufen lassen, erst mit small FFTs, dann etwas länger mit größeren und dann nochmal für ~6h in der Custom-Einstellung) muss man meist Spannungen erhöhen. Höhere Spannungen und Taktraten führen aber immer zu mehr Abwärme. Stell sicher, dass die CPU kühl genug bleibt. 62°C unter Volllast(prime95) ist bei den Phenom II CPUs die von AMD festgelegte thermische Grenze.



Also muss ich eigentlich nichts installieren, wenn danach alles problemlos läuft oder?

Und wie sieht es mit der Grafikkarte aus?


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Im Grunde nein.

Grafikkarten zu übertakten bringt nicht ansatzweise so viel wie bei CPUs. Das hängt vor allem mit dem Aufbau der GPU zusammen. Die Bauteile wie Shader, TMUs oder ROPs spielen eine viel größere Rolle als der Takt. Dazu erreicht man recht schnell Grenzen bei denen man eigentlich die Spannungen erhöhen muss. Jedoch gestaltet sich das bei Grafikkarten schwieriger. Da muss man meist gemoddete BIOS-Versionen auf die Karte flashen oder modifizierte Treiber nutzen. Dafür lässt sichs im Großen und Ganzen im Windows erledigen. Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich Grafikkarten OC, besonders mit Stockkühler, nicht.


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im Grunde nein.
> 
> Grafikkarten zu übertakten bringt nicht ansatzweise so viel wie bei CPUs. Das hängt vor allem mit dem Aufbau der GPU zusammen. Die Bauteile wie Shader, TMUs oder ROPs spielen eine viel größere Rolle als der Takt. Dazu erreicht man recht schnell Grenzen bei denen man eigentlich die Spannungen erhöhen muss. Jedoch gestaltet sich das bei Grafikkarten schwieriger. Da muss man meist gemoddete BIOS-Versionen auf die Karte flashen oder modifizierte Treiber nutzen. Dafür lässt sichs im Großen und Ganzen im Windows erledigen. Unbedingt empfehlen würde ich Grafikkarten OC, besonders mit Stockkühler, nicht.



Okay danke dir, du hast mir sehr geholfen. Ich werde die Grafikkarte mal so lassen wie sie ist.

Edit: Ich kann bei mir nirgendwo "Frequency and Voltage Control" (oder ähnliches) finden. Im Internet stand es wäre bei "Standard CMOS Featurs", aber da finde ich es nicht.
Weisst du wo genau das ist?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay danke dir, du hast mir sehr geholfen. Ich werde die Grafikkarte mal so lassen wie sie ist.
> 
> Edit: Ich kann bei mir nirgendwo "Frequency and Voltage Control" (oder ähnliches) finden. Im Internet stand es wäre bei "Standard CMOS Featurs", aber da finde ich es nicht.
> Weisst du wo genau das ist?


Da ist je nach Board Unterschiedlich und kann auch anders gennant sein, schau mal alles Kategoreien durch bist du Irgendwo auf dinge wie 
Multiplier 15x oder so stöst dann hast das Richtige Menü gefunden


----------



## Niranda (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade Google (Apps) Sync aufm iPhone eingerichtet - sprich via Exchange.

Warum jetzt erst?
1) weil ich nun alle weiterleitungen richtig eingestellt habe
2) mal alle Kontakte VON HAND bei Google Apps eingetragen habe (andere Sync-Methoden waren nicht zuverlässig)
3) endlich Mail und somit Push von gmail via exchange funktioniert (!) => weniger Akkubelastung

So... jetzt das ganze mal durchtesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
ein weiterer Grund: SSL <3


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Da ist je nach Board Unterschiedlich und kann auch anders gennant sein, schau mal alles Kategoreien durch bist du Irgendwo auf dinge wie
> Multiplier 15x oder so stöst dann hast das Richtige Menü gefunden



Ich hab das BIOS schon mehrmals gesucht und habe es nirdendwo gefunden. Ich habe die CPU Frequenzy gefunden und dort kann man es vonn 200-500 einstellen. (Zur Zeit ist es auf 200.)
Memory Clock hab ich auch gefunden, aber da geht es nur bis x8.00 und bei HT Link Frequency bis zu x13. 
Ich habe nirgendwo eine 16 gefunden.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie ne AMD-CPU übertaktet.
Lies dir mal den Thread hier durch: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=668980

In den Spoilern steht alles, was man wissen muss.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Morgäähn!

Ich hab gerade meine XBox über HDMI an meinen PC Monitor verbunden. (Mein PC ist per (tft) HDMI <-> VGA (pc) mit diesem verbunden) Ton bekomme ich also über mein 2.1 System per Audikabel...

Wie bekomme ich denn Ton auf die Xbox? (von den Monitor Lautsprechern aus) Muss ich da irgentwas einstellen? Oder geht das nicht per HDMI <-> HDMI mit der Xbox?


----------



## Nebola (18. Februar 2010)

So Leute, bin jetzt weg zur Führerschein Theorie Prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man schreibt sich....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Morgäähn!
> 
> Ich hab gerade meine XBox über HDMI an meinen PC Monitor verbunden. (Mein PC ist per (tft) HDMI <-> VGA (pc) mit diesem verbunden) Ton bekomme ich also über mein 2.1 System per Audikabel...
> 
> Wie bekomme ich denn Ton auf die Xbox? (von den Monitor Lautsprechern aus) Muss ich da irgentwas einstellen? Oder geht das nicht per HDMI <-> HDMI mit der Xbox?



Auch gut Xbox Spieler! 

Also ich hab meine Xbox über HDMI an meinem Monitor angeschlossen.. der Monitor hat Hinten AUDIO IN und AUDIO out... 


Und am Monitor stell ich ein das der Sound über HDMI Kommt! und nicht über denn AUDIO IN anschluss von Monitor... Stecke Pc Boxen was auch immer in den AUDIO OUT anschluss Wolla ich hab Sound! 

Das geht natürlich nur wenn dein Monitor auch AUDIO OUT! Klinken Anschluss hat!

EDIT: Spielst du HALO? suche Jemand mit dem Ich Die Halo 3 /ODST Kampagne im Coop durch spielen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Hihi. zu Halo komme ich nachher. Freitag - Sonntag machen wir hier ne kleine Lan mit 3x Xbox wo alle 3 Halo 3 spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich versuche mal, die Boxen nicht an den Rechner, sondern an den Monitor anzuschließen. (Anschlüsse sind da, und mein Micro ist auch über Monitor dran, da ich so mehr Freiheit mit dem Kabel habe)

Edit: Ok, geht nicht. Wenn ich das Audiokabel vom Rechner an den Monitor anschließe bekomme ich bei WinAmp Audio-Treiberfehler und die Meldung von Windows, dass keine Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher angeschlossen sind.

Aber müsste dass den nicht per HDMI funktionieren?

Hier der Moonitor


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2010)

Hm.. sollte gehe muss du vielleicht im Monitor menu was einstellen? das der Sound eben Von HDMI kommt?

oder wie genau hast du es gemacht? also HDMI XBOX und Monitor OK! 

Sound musst du doch hinten AUDIO OUT haben? 

also Sound Ausgang... wenn du das hast musst du da den Grünen Stecker denn du normaler weiss am PC anschlisst dort einstecken und der sound sollte dann über die Boxen kommen!


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Funktioniert irgentwie alles nicht... Komme mir irgentwie auch ziemlich verarscht vor mit dem ganzen Zeug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser bescheidene Rand am Monitor, der Ton, mein Headset fällt auseinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

ist der Rand wenn du über HDMI anschliesst ? guck mal in den Einstellungen ob du Overscan findest und im Catalyst dann auch Overscan auf 0%


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass ich ein HDMI Kabel erwischt habe, dass gar kein Ton überträgt? Habe es gerade kurz eine meine Graka angeschlossen und mitm TFT verbunden, wurde allerdings gar nicht erkannt unter Audiooptionen. Bild war aber da...

Der Rand ist immer da, hatte ihn mal über VGA <-> DVI angeschlossen da war der Rand zwar weg, aber das Bild war "zu groß". Es lapte also über den Rand hinaus, so dass nach außen z.B. die Taskleiste außerhalb des Bildes war.


WoW läuft bei mir im maximiertem Fenstermodus. Wenn ich aber in den Vollbild gehe, ist der Rand überall weg. Auch wenn ich WoW dann schließe. Komische Sache...


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

was für eine Grafikkarte hattest du ?


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

HD4850


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Reicht ein 480W Xilence Netzteil für eine 5770 und AthlonII X2 ? Ja, oder? Mein Kumpel hat nämlich kein Geld fürn neues :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht Liegt es Doch Am HDMI Kable! ^^ 


@Shefanix

das Könnte Knapp werden...


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Dazu müsste man wissen, was auf der 12 Volt Schiene liegt. Die 480W sind halt absolut nichtsaussagend. Generell würde ich aber behaupten es reicht. Ne 5770 ist ja recht sparsam und son Athlon II frisst auch nicht übermäßig


----------



## muehe (18. Februar 2010)

hast du mal in den Soundeinstellungen geguckt ob Digital Output nicht deaktiviert ist ?


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Ich schau mich mal im XBOX Forum um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Hier mal die Tabelle:

+ 3,3V 	+ 5V 	+ 12V1 	+ 12V2	 - 12V + 5VSB
 32,0A 	21.0A 	15.0A 	16.0A 	0.8A 	2.0A


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Wird locker reichen.
Die combined Power auf den 12V Rails wäre nett zu wissen, aber ich denk da gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Gut, dann bestell ich jetzt mal und dann darf ich zur Bank radeln :>


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

WTF?

Nun habe ich den Rechner per geliefertem Audiokabel mit dem TFT verbunden. Erst kein Ton. Kabel nochmal neu dran und Mikro abgeklemmt. Bums. Ton da...

Und XBOX geht nun auch.. 

Bin erstmal zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sam, ich melde mich morgen mal bei dir, da kaufe ich mir einen Monat XBOX live. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Lange kein XBOX mehr gezockt. Wie stelle ich denn mein "Standart" Profiel sein? 

Muss immer erst das richtige Profil wählen wenn ich die XBox starte. Nervig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Sam, ich melde mich morgen mal bei dir, da kaufe ich mir einen Monat XBOX live.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur kein Stress... brauch neues Patch (lan) Kable und auch wieder Xbox Live... hab noch 2 Tag Code Von Halo ODST. 

aber wenn du Aktiv spielst, kauf ich mir sicher auch ne runde Xbox Live!


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Die Bildqualität finde ich nicht sehr überzeugend. Sollte ich da noch irgentwas extra einstellen? Egal ob 720p, 1080p oder 1080i (wobei ich den Unterschied nichtmal kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sehe ich auch keinen.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte die Xbox kann nur 720p?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2010)

richtig, die Spiele liegen nämlich nur in 720p auf den DVDs. Trotzdem kann die Xbox auch 1080p, allerdings nur die Elite. Die hat nämlich ein HD-DVD Laufwerk, bringt aber auch nur was bei HD-DVD Filmen, nicht bei spielen.


Würde meine Hand aber nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, aber ich mein das hätte ich mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Die Elite habe ich aber nicht, nur die normale (60G. Die Einstellung zu 1080p und 1080i habe ich troztdem.


----------



## Desdinova (18. Februar 2010)

Im Menü der Box kann man 1080p einstellen. Ob das Bild allerdings nur von 720 auf 1080 durch einen internen Upscaler aufgeblasen wird oder ob es das Bild wirklich in 1080 berechnet wird weiss ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist der Unterschied deutlich sichtbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Gut möglich, dass die Box ne Art upscaling Funktion hat. Ähnlich wie moderne DVD-Player per upscaling Blu-Ray Qualität simulieren können.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Jemand eine Idee warum ich die E-Mail Adresse von meinem Battl.net Account nicht ändern kann? Jedes mal ist neben der neuen E-Mail nur ein roter Pfeil wo aber nichts von wegen "Falsche E-Mail" or so draufsteht. Sondern einfach ein Pfeil.

Und, gibts es für ~300€ gute TV's? Sollte möglichst groß für das Geld sein, und einen HDMI-Anschluss besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du die E-Mail Adresse gar nicht ändern. Frag mal Muehe, der weiß das bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

HiHo hab da ne Frage undwzar hab ich 3 schicke neue Gehäuselüfter Xigmatek XLF-F8253 LED Lüfter - 80mm
Die sind auch Super sehen schick aus undso^^ aber sind nen bissel laut kann man die Irgendwie leiser machen?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

@ Vaishyana: Warum gibts es dann eine Funktion dafür? Q_Q

@ Animal: DIe kriegst die nicht wirklich leiser, aus 2 Gründen: 1. Sie sind 80mm Lüfter, die allgemein schon Lauter als 120mm sind. Desweiteren sind die Xigmatek's zwar wirklich schick, aber laut wie kaum ein zweiter. Du könntest sie auf 5V laufen lassen, bloss ob die 80mm dann überhaupt noch etwas bringen wage ich balde zu bezweifeln :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Vaishyana: Warum gibts es dann eine Funktion dafür? Q_Q
> 
> @ Animal: DIe kriegst die nicht wirklich leiser, aus 2 Gründen: 1. Sie sind 80mm Lüfter, die allgemein schon Lauter als 120mm sind. Desweiteren sind die Xigmatek's zwar wirklich schick, aber laut wie kaum ein zweiter. Du könntest sie auf 5V laufen lassen, bloss ob die 80mm dann überhaupt noch etwas bringen wage ich balde zu bezweifeln :>



Naja dann muss es so gehen meine Graka ist eh lautgewesen^^
Wegen der E-Mail Adresse mach das per Telefon dann gehts auf jedenfall könnte nen Bug sein und hast du mal geschaut ob du ne E-Mail bekommen hast die du bestätigen musst?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Ja hab ich schon geschaut. Ich hab das vor ein paar Wochen schonmal getestet, und da dachte ich das es nur ein temporäres Problem wäre :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Dann musste wohl zum Telefon greifen, aber wenigstens ist die Telefonnummer kostelos wenn man da schon 30mins+ drinhängt 
ist mir schon passiert^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Ich mag den Telefon-Support von denen aber nicht. Lass ich es halt erstmal so.

Grad mal Chrome gegönnt. Mal schauen wie es mir gefällt. Von der Optik schonmal sehr gut :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

ihhh Stasi inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2010)

Find den Support eigentlich ganz nett, habe schon oft angerufen und mein Problem konnte immer geholfen werden, zwar ist man lange in der Warteschlange meistens, aber ist recht freundlich.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Nett ja, bloß die Warteschlange stört.


oO Chrome unterstreicht ja sogar hier beim Schreiben Wörter rot die er nicht kennt...


----------



## Falathrim (18. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> oO Chrome unterstreicht ja sogar hier beim Schreiben Wörter rot die er nicht kennt...



B to the E to the H to the I to the N to the D to the E to ther R to the T?


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Is ja nicht so, dass man Rechtschreibhilfen ausschalten kann. :S


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> B to the E to the H to the I to the N to the D to the E to ther R to the T?



Meinst du jetzt Google oder mich? xD

@ Kyra: Optionen nur einmal schnell durchgeschaut. Wirklich viel lässt sich ja nicht einstellen. :>


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Reicht aber locker aus. Genau das mag ich an Chrome. Nicht zu wenig, nicht zu viel.

Rechtschreibprüfung ausschalten: Optionen -> Details -> Schriftart- und Spracheinstellungen -> Sprachen -> Haken bei Rechtschreibprüfung rausmachen.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Februar 2010)

Shefa:
Chrome/Google natürlich ;D


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

kann mir den einner sagen wie ich die Xigmatek Lüfter auf 5V laufen lassen kann wills wenigstens mal probieren weil son bissel stört mich das geräuch doch^^ 

Edit: Willst du nun 5V an deinem Lüfter haben
pack ihn einfach an das rote und danebenligende schwarze - fertig.

Rot und Gelb sind dann 7V

Gelb und das entspr. schwarze sind 12V.

So wäre es doch richtig oder?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

@ Kyra: Ok, habs. Danke :>

@ Fala: Achso, man weiss ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Benutze Chrome jetzt wohl Standartmäßig, aber nur aus einem Grund: Firefox kommt mit Java irgendwie nicht klar. Alles was man Java zu tun hat ruckelt bei mir im FF. Bei Chrome nicht mehr :>


----------



## Falathrim (18. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Benutze Chrome jetzt wohl Standartmäßig, aber nur aus einem Grund: Firefox kommt mit Java irgendwie nicht klar. Alles was man Java zu tun hat ruckelt bei mir im FF. Bei Chrome nicht mehr :>



Muss ich mal ausprobieren o.o
Hab nämlich Probleme mit Flashgames


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Bei Flashgames hab ich das Problem auch. Nur spiele ich halt im Moment ständig Jam-Legend, und da stören diese ewigen Ruckler :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> kann mir den einner sagen wie ich die Xigmatek Lüfter auf 5V laufen lassen kann wills wenigstens mal probieren weil son bissel stört mich das geräuch doch^^
> 
> Edit: Willst du nun 5V an deinem Lüfter haben
> pack ihn einfach an das rote und danebenligende schwarze - fertig.
> ...


Zieter ich mich selber need Antwort^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2010)

ja, stimmt so.

Ansonsten: Für 7-8€ gibts schon anständige Lüftersteuerungen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Da ist mir die Steuerung zu schad für mein schrottiges gehäuse XD


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte mol ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es möglich, pe Internet Fernseh zuschauen, sprich deutsches Fernseh, wie RTL, Sat. 1, Pro Sieben, Kabel eins

Kennt sich da jemand  mit aus?


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Braucht man da nicht eine TV Karte für mit der man Kabel empfangen kann?


----------



## Chraesi (18. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hätte mol ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Etwas live zu gucken weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Wenn du Sachen aber aufnehmen willst kann ich dir onlinetvrecorder.com empfehlen. Dort legste dann nen Aufnahmeantrag an, lädst dir dann die gewünschte Sendung runter und dekodierst sie mit einem Programm von der Seite(dieses Programm guckt halt nach ob du die Sendung wirklich aufgenommen hast und ob du noch genügend Dekodierungen übrig hast, man hat nämlich nur ne bestimmte Menge an Dekodierungen, je nach Status)

Auf der Seite kannst du um die 30 deutsche Sender aufnehmen und auch ein Paar amerikanische.

hier der Link


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Grad wieder zwei Runden MW2 gezockt und direkt wieder ausgemacht. Ist ja grausam wie Scheiße es sich spielt selbst wenn keine Cheater unterwegs sind. Im Nachhinein versteh ich mich selbst nich, dass ich das so lang gezockt hab. :O


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Jo ich finds auch sehr Doof jetz wo ich BFBC2 Beta gezockt hab^^ so zu den Lüftern 

Hab se nu auf 7 Volt schön leise und bringen für meinen PC noch genug Kühlung
Hatte zum glück noch diverse Y-Kabel und Verlängerungskabel so musste ich nciht die Kabel am NT oder Lüfter umbauen^^


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

BF BC2 hab ich noch net gespielt, werd ich glaub auch nur mal bei nem Kumpel antesten oder so. Sah jetzt nicht so prall aus als dass ichs mir vorbestellen müsste.
Mich stört an MW2 einfach, dass es keinen Spielfluss gibt weil an jeder Ecke gecampt und getubed wird. Das nervt einfach unglaublich. Dazu halt die immer noch vollkommen overpowerten Killstreaks. Ich hab jetzt Monate nicht gespielt und es hat sich im Grunde rein gar nichts getan.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

BF BC 2 geht mehr in die Richtung realistisch sein zu wollen
Keine Killstreaks^^
Bei höheren Entfernungen Bulletdrop
Komplett zerstörbare Gebäude was das Campen in selbigen ziemlich Unmöglich macht also ich bin als Sniper nur Unterwegs^^
Die Spielmodi sind Lustig
RUSH das ist so wie Sprengkommando nur das es immer 2 Ziele gibt wenn die vernichtet sind muss man zu den nächsten 2 Vorrücken bis man gewonnen hat nur das die Angreifer nur eine begrenzte anzahl an Respawns hat bevor sie Verlieren
SQUAD Deathmatch ist wie Teamdeathmatch nur das man nich mit 2 großen sondern 4 Teams á 4 Man gegen einander Spielt
dann noch die BF üblichen Spielmodie^^ und die Fahrzeuge und wenn man alles Freigeschaltet an die 15.000 Verschiedenen möglichkeiten eine Waffenpakete zu basteln aber das ist nur ne Aussage von Dice in der Beta gibts nicht alles.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Naja Bad Company 2 ist von realistisch so weit entfernt, wie Arma II von bugfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Ich sagte ja auch zu wollen^^ zumindest ist es aber realistischer als MW2


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Naja MW2 hatte auch nie vor realistisch zu sein. Ich mag an DICE bzw. Battlefield dass sie Dedicated Server anbieten wollen und auch Modder nicht ausschließen. Das ist schonmal n großer Vorteil gegenüber MW2. Dazu muss aber halt auch das Game überzeugen und da lese ich vermehrt von Performanceproblemen bei High-End-PCs und auch andere Dinge. Der Sound ist dafür das fetteste was ich je in Shootern gehört hab. Ich werd mal schaun ob ichs mal leihweise rankrieg oder so, dann kann ichs mir immer noch überlegen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Leih weise wird schwer ist halt wieder an nen Accgebunden entweder bei Steam oder bei EAOnline die Performance probs hab ich auch gelesen wird sicher zum realease gefixt^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Kann man sich irgendwo für die Beta anmelden? :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

Vorbestellen^^
Habs bei Amazon vorbestellt nen Tag Später den Key bekommen wenns mir nicht gefällt kann ich immernoch Sotrnieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2010)

Falls jemand spielen möchte, ich stell mein EA Account  zu Verfügung, dort ist ein Beta Key registriert.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Wäh... Vorbestellen. Ich war noch nie ein Fan der BF-Reihe, das Risiko geh ich dann nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Sora: Wie groß ist das Spiel?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Februar 2010)

1,4Gig der Installer


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Da komme doch bestimmt noch Patches zu. Wie groß sind die ca.?


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2010)

Glaub 1 Patch nur, ein kleiner.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Was denkt ihr eigentlich was mich in zukünftigen Spielen mehr bremst, meine 4850 oder II X4 940?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Februar 2010)

Die 4850, ganz klar. Die CPU wird schon noch länger bei allen Spielen locker reichen.

@ Sora: Mal schauen. Mein Internet ist halt nicht grad das schnellste, und meine Festplatte ist fast komplett voll :O


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Dacht ich auch, wird dann eine 5770.

Wo läd man denn den Patch? Auf der EA Seite?


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Die 5770 bewegt sich etwa auf 4870 Niveau und kann unter Dx11 etwas zulegen. Keine starke Verbesserung die du spüren wirst um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Hm, was würdest denn sagen wäre besser? Die 4890 passt glaube ich nicht in mein Case, oder wie lang ist die? Und für die 5850 würde mein 400W BQ Nt nicht reichen, oder?


----------



## Xerivor (18. Februar 2010)

Ein Kollege von mir mit einer GTS250 hat in letzter Zeit immer Grafikbugs in WoW sobald er das Spiel zwei mal öffnet war vor paar Wochen noch nicht... Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnt?


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

> Ein Kollege von mir mit einer GTS250 hat in letzter Zeit immer Grafikbugs in WoW sobald er das Spiel zwei mal öffnet war vor paar Wochen noch nicht... Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnt?


Temperatur in Ordnung?


----------



## Xerivor (18. Februar 2010)

49C° idle und 75C° beim spielen..(wielange kA ^^) und die Lüfter drehen wie sau...


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Das ist noch in Ordnung. Treiber mal aktualisiert? Hat er die Pixel auch in anderen Spielen?

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, dass meine CPU auf 48°(!!) in WoW im 25er Raid bleibt. (Dreamwalker). Und das obwohl er auf 3.3Ghz läuft.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hm, was würdest denn sagen wäre besser? Die 4890 passt glaube ich nicht in mein Case, oder wie lang ist die? Und für die 5850 würde mein 400W BQ Nt nicht reichen, oder?



Wenn 4890 dann wohl die Vapor-X.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich, wenn ich mir ne neue Karte kaufen würd keine Dx10 Karte mehr kaufen. Die 5770 bringt kaum Mehrleistung also müsste es, wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht, schon ne 5850 sein damit du nen Unterschied spürst. Die 5850 hat 2 6-Pin Anschlüsse. Sie zieht also maximal 225W. 
Die Gesamtangabe der Netzteile sagt am Ende nicht viel aus. Wichtig zu wissen wäre wieviel Ampere auf der 12V-Schiene liegen. Laut HWV-Artikelbeschreibung hat das Netzteil drei 12V-Rails auf denen je 18 Ampere anliegen. Interessant wäre jetzt die combined Power, die dort leider nicht steht... :/
Solltest du aber auf dem Netzteil finden. Meistens ist da unterhalb der 12V-Boxen noch ne umschließende Spalte auf der "combined xxx W" steht oder so ähnlich. Oder du hast das Handbuch noch da, dort müssts auch stehen.


----------



## Xerivor (18. Februar 2010)

Nein nur in WoW und die Fehler (große schwarze dreicke USW.) sind  auch nur in dem WoW das er das zweite mal geöffnet hat... Im ersten läuft es ganz normal weiter das ist ja auch das komische..


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wären dass dann die 32A / 384 Watt?


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2010)

@Vaishnaya

Ok. 
Dann ist bei HWV n anderes Modell gelistet. Ist auch nicht weiter wild.
384W combined Power sind erstmal kein schlechter Wert. Du hast nen 940er Phenom II drin, oder?
Laut PCGH-Test zieht die HD5850 bei 3D-Last 104 Watt aus der Dose, unter Furmark 149. Der 940er Phenom hat meines Wissens nach ne TDP von 95W. Zum tatsächlichen Verbrauch des 940ers hab ich leider keine Angabe gefunden. Computerbase hat in deren CPU-Roundup nen 925er und nen 965, wobei letzterer in nem Komplettsystem 216 Watt verfeuert und der 925er bei 178W liegt. Dabei haben sie wohl nur die CPU unter Volllast gebracht, weil die Grafikkarte ne HD5870 war. Der 940er wird wohl irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.

Wenn die Grafikkarte statt zu idlen auf Vollast laufen würde kommen wir bei 85W mehr raus. Den Furmark-Verbrauch würde ich jetzt mal unterschlagen, weil er eh keinen in der alltäglichen Praxis erreichten Wert darstellt. Rein theoretisch, so Milchmädchenlike lande ich bei 282W Verbrauch. Das Netzteil hätte Reserven bis 384W. 
Sollte theoretisch also reichen. Allerdings würde ich mich nicht unbedingt auf diese "Rechnung" verlassen, weil die sicherlich n anderes Mainboard verwendet haben als du nutzt (Asus M4A79T Deluxe) was sich auf den Verbrauch auswirkt und obendrein ein Coolermaster Netzteil verwendet haben dass ne andere Effizienzklasse besitzt. Stromverbrauch lässt sich am Ende nur im Gesamtsystem vor dem Netzteil messen. Deswegen sind die Angaben ohne Gewähr, geben aber nen Anhaltspunkt. Ich würde fast dazu tendieren, dass das Ding reicht würde dir aber empfehlen andere Meinungen abzuwarten von Leuten die da evtl. nochn bisschen mehr Ahnung haben als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hab zum Thema CPU-Verbrauch einfach nur das arithmetische Mittel vom 925er und 965er gebildet und unter Berücksichtigung, dass die HD5870 quasi den gleichen idle-Verbrauch wie ne 5850 hat einfach dann die Werte von PCGH genommen, die Differenz von 3D-Last und idle gebildet und dann aufaddiert. Ist wirklich sehr milchmädchenmäßig aber ohne professionelle Messgeräte und die Hardware kann ich da kaum mehr machen alsn bisschen im Sand zu malen.


----------



## Vaishyana (19. Februar 2010)

Naja, werde sie dann im März bestellen, oder schauen was Fermi hergibt. Testen kann ich es ja dann im Fachgeschäft. Wenigstens das sollten sie halbwegs professionell hinbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

Moin ihr ^^ könnt ihr mir nen bildschirm empfehlen der 
min20" ,dvi und preis bis 135&#8364; ??

Muss nen neuer her weil bei meinem im stromkabel nen kabelbruch hatt, 
hab den von kollegen gekriegt (umsonst) und jetzt muss nen neuer her nur probleme bei games.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Monitore haben in der Regel einfache Buchsen wie am PC auch. Was du da brauchst istn neues Kabel, aber keinen Monitor. O_o


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

Aja hab ich ja total vergesen zu texten ^^ hab noch pixelfehler und das nicht zu knapp, 
ok der monitor der ist von 2002 8 jahre alt den gabs mal bei aldi hat der mir gesagt 
und wolte halt nen neuen.

aja hab wie du beschrieben hast den stecker nicht hab nen runden stecker ähnlich wie bei stecker für headset aber nur größer


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Naja, werde sie dann im März bestellen, oder schauen was Fermi hergibt. Testen kann ich es ja dann im Fachgeschäft. Wenigstens das sollten sie halbwegs professionell hinbekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob Fermi im März Kommt.... ist nicht sicher aber sehr wahrscheinlich... 

Ich halte meine Kreditkarte im März auf jeden fall Bereit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja Deine CC bis Mai stecken lassen - und dann fuer Fermi-X2 und einen kleinen Atomreaktor (zur Stromversorgung der Karte) zuecken...


----------



## Rethelion (19. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kannst ja Deine CC bis Mai stecken lassen - und dann fuer Fermi-X2 und einen kleinen Atomreaktor (zur Stromversorgung der Karte) zuecken...



Den Reaktor wird man für eine einzelne auch schon brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Moin ihr ^^ könnt ihr mir nen bildschirm empfehlen der
> min20" ,dvi und preis bis 135€ ??
> 
> Muss nen neuer her weil bei meinem im stromkabel nen kabelbruch hatt,
> hab den von kollegen gekriegt (umsonst) und jetzt muss nen neuer her nur probleme bei games.



Kann diesen hier empfehlen! Habe ihn zwar selbst erst seit 2 Wochen aber bin begeistert! Siehe Kunden-Bewertungen bei Amazon.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

sieh super aus keine frage aber zu teuer min 135€ schmerzgrenze 140€


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> sieh super aus keine frage aber zu teuer min 135€ schmerzgrenze 140€



Schau dort nochmal unter Gebraucht da gibts einen Gebraucht - Wie Neu für 137,90€ ich Zitiere mal:


> *Anmerkungen: * aus Austellung, nur zur Ansicht ausgepackt, volle Garantie, 100% ohne Pixelfehler! Mit Originalverpackung & Zubehör


----------



## Vaishyana (19. Februar 2010)

Hab mich wohl zu früh mit meiner CPU gefreut, auf Prime95 geht sie auf 68° hoch.

Naja. soll mich nicht stören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Crysis auf 48° find ich top.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/AOC-2236Vwa-Monitor-LCD-TFT-22-0/dp/B002VYL048/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266586717&sr=1-14 wie findet ihr den ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kannst ja Deine CC bis Mai stecken lassen - und dann fuer Fermi-X2 und einen kleinen Atomreaktor (zur Stromversorgung der Karte) zuecken...



Nö mir reicht 1 Fermi =) 

aber wäre super wenn die im März kommen. 

März Fermi Kaufen

April Splinter Cell 5 kaufen

=

FUN =)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

im märz wird erstma final fantasy XIII vällig


----------



## Rethelion (19. Februar 2010)

Das ist mal interessant. Man kann ein Iphone, das mit einem Exchange-Server verbunden ist, vom OWA aus reseten; aber nicht nur die Emails, sondern das komplette Gerät^^


----------



## Falathrim (19. Februar 2010)

RAM angekommen, brauch nur noch ne Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ob Fermi im März Kommt.... ist nicht sicher aber sehr wahrscheinlich...
> 
> Ich halte meine Kreditkarte im März auf jeden fall Bereit.
> 
> ...



Kommen schon, die Frage ist in welchen Stückzahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

So lange es eine Für mich hat... ist mir die Stückzahl egal :>


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

bringt es etwas wenn ich im bios VGA Share Memory von 128MB auf 256MB erhöhe? hab gerade mal optimale Einstullungen laden lassen. Seit kurzem dauerts nämlich jetzt so 10-20 sekunden nach pw eingabe bis ich den desktop angezeigt bekomm (davor schwarz + mauscursor). Auserdem hat er den Silentmanager der Festplatte von Disabled auf Medium gestellt, das sollte doch die Leistung der Festplatte verringern oder? 
MfG(Das Problem mit den 10-20sek hab ich immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Ähm... Share Memory sollte dir rein garnichts bringen, weil das nur was mit der OnBoard-Karte zu tun hat. Hast du die aktiviert oder was? Die solltest du nämlich man aus stellen wenn du deine 9600GT im Rechner hast.

Und Disenabled gibt es nicht. Das wär ja ein Wiederspruch. Entweder Disabled oder Enabled :>


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

sry Disabled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unter welchem Menüpunkt stell ich die Onboard aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte noch nie ein Mainboard mit OnBoard-Karte. Und dann Mainboard sagt mir auch nichts. Musst du im BIOS schon selbst suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Ok, aber nochmal wegen der Festplatte, auf Medium lassen, oder auf Disabled umstellen? Die Lautstärke kümmert mich eigentlich wenig, der boxedkühler wird wohl nicht leiser als die Festplatte werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Mir kommt die Festplatteneinstellung überhaupt nicht bekannt vor. Ich würde deswegen warten, bis sich jemand meldet der da mehr drüber weiss.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-P225HQBD-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis-50-000/dp/B002PU9R7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266595199&sr=1-1 
Hab mir den bestellt aber ne frage bei dem link steht hdmi aber die hauptseite also hersteller sagt kein hdmi was soll ich jetzt glauben ??


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Ist Doch egal oder? so lange du Keine Konsole anschlissen möchtest kannst du weiter hin DVI benutzen? ist das gleiche ausser das kein Sound übertragen wird... nur bild.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2010)

aber amazon ist eigentlich immer sicher mit angaben oder ???


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn es auf der Hersteller Seite nicht steht... wird es wohl so sein das ES KEIN HDMI hat... ich würde einer Hersteller Seite mehr vertrauen als eine Dritten Anbieter.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Also nochmal zu meinem Problemchen, habe die Festplattensilentsteuerung auf Disabled umgestellt. Immernoch das Problem dass statt früher 5sek der Start nach PW Eingabe um 20-30 sek verzögert wird, das nervt halt schon etwas. Iwelche Hypothesen woran das liegen könnte?`Und zur Graka, der Onboardchip hatte sich als ich jetzt geschaut hab automatisch ausgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Februar 2010)

Hm...was damit wohl gemeint ist:
http://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/9343097817


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Das wird Wohl heissen das am Montag morgen um 09:00 Die Fermi Daten raus kommen, und den Termin im März wenn man sie kaufen kann... =)


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Oder es heisst, das sie enorme Probleme mit Fermi haben, und damit rechnen, dass vor November keine Karten verfügbar sein werden *hrrr*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Genau! "Sry leute wir habe es immer noch nicht geschafft! also KAUFT EUCH ALLE EIN ATI.. wir hab versagt!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

Wahre Fans stehen zu Ihrem Hersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine, was hat sich denn zurzeit von den Spiele Hardwareanforderung großartig geändert zu letztes Jahr, brauch man DirectX11 zurzeit, brauch man wirklich die neuste Power, brauch man das jetzt schon?.. nein :<


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wahre Fans stehen zu Ihrem Hersteller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menschen die seelenlose auf maximalen Profit abzielende Großkonzerne bis aufs Blut verteidigen und regelrecht verehren kann ich nicht Ernst nehmen. Ich versteh den elenden Kampf Nvidia vs. ATi/AMD und Intel vs. AMD nicht. Alle drei Konzerne haben nichts als Gewinnmaximierung, bzw. im Falle von AMD überhaupt mal schwarze Zahlen, im Sinn. Diese Konzerne haben keine Seele, sie stehen für nichts außer Silizium und Taktraten. Keine Ahnung warum es so viele Menschen gibt die auf Teufel komm raus nur Produkte eines Herstellers kaufen, weil sie "Fans" sind und in sämtlichen Foren herumgeistern und sämtliche Fakten verdrehen und einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen dass nicht alles was Gold ist was glänzt. Das beste Beispiel ist der GF100 Spekulationsthread im Luxx, besonders als vor zwei Tagen Charlies neuer Artikel kam...


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Kyra, was erwartest du denn? Die Diskussion ATI/AMD vs. nVidia ist genau so sinnlos, wie Apple vs. Rest der Welt.  Sowas kommt einfach nie zu Ende. Bei politischen Diskussionen ist es der selbe Müll :>


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Rationalität und Intelligenz zu erwarten ist bei den meisten Menschen heututage wirklich eine hohe Forderung, erst Recht im Web. Verzeih mir!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

INTEL & NVIDIA an die macht! SCHEISS AMD/ATI!!!!! 11111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist halt so jeder hat seine Meinung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (19. Februar 2010)

als CPU ist mir eigentlich relativ egal welche ich habe, bei den Grafikkarte allerdings bevorzuge ich Nvidia. Zumal mir damals eine X1650 und eine 9600Pro abgeraucht sind und ich ne Woche lang Treiberprobleme mit meiner 4850 hatte.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Rationalität und Intelligenz zu erwarten ist bei den meisten Menschen heututage wirklich eine hohe Forderung, erst Recht im Web. Verzeih mir!



Dir sei vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte bisher nie ne ATi in meinem Rechner, was einfach daran liegt dass jeweils dann wenn ein neuer PC/Grafikkarte anstand NV das bessere Portfolio hatte.
Mein erster Rechner(Pentium II 300Mhz, 32MB SD RAM, 6GB IDE HDD) hatte ne Nvidia Riva 128ZX verbaut. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt hatte ich keine Ahnung von PCs und war froh, dass das Ding lief. Der zweite Rechner (AMD Athlon XP 2000+[schöne CPU damals...], 256MB SD RAM, 80GB IDE HDD) hatte ne GeForce 4 Ti4200 verbaut. Das war ne wunderschöne Karte, die damals echt alles mitgemacht hat. Beim Unreal II zocken ist sie mir abgeraucht, tippe mal die ist einfach zu heiß geworden. Als Ersatz hab ich dann ne GeFore FX5700 bekommen. Damals schon in nem anderen Layout als dem Referenzdesign und deshalb halbwegs erträglich und ich hab mich gefreut wie 'n Honigkuchenpferd: Ich hatte DirectX9 Effekte auf meinem Screen! WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rechner steht so noch neben an und wird von meinen Eltern genutzt. Ich hätte damals auch ne 9700 Pro oder ne 9800er genommen die der FX-Serie einfach weit voraus waren und mit Abstand die besseren Karten, aber ich hatte da nicht wirklich ne Wahl. :/
Die GeForce 4 Ti4200 ist mir aber in Erinnerung geblieben. War einfach ne fantastische Karte damals.

Edit: Thx@Shefa!
Und: http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2010/2/19/nvidia-to-launch-geforce-gtx-470480-on-march-272c-2010.aspx


----------



## Rethelion (19. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum es so viele Menschen gibt die auf Teufel komm raus nur Produkte eines Herstellers kaufen



Schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Ich schrieb "auf Teufel komm raus". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich Kohle hätte, hätte ich ne ATi im Rechner. Ich schau nachm Angebot und schau dann was besser für mich ist. Die FX war grottenschlecht und auch nicht meine Entscheidung, wollte das Ding nichtmal. :/


----------



## Niranda (19. Februar 2010)

Ich lenke Euch mal auf meine Google-Umfrage um ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/143531-die-kostenlosen-googledienste/


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

Ich scrolle und scrolle und scrolle und es hört nicht auf :>

Diese Umfragen immer ;p


----------



## Niranda (19. Februar 2010)

Falsch sora, das sind MEINE umfragen^^

Dein Mac-Monitor ist einfach zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wieso möchte google eig. nicht, was in Deutschland @gmail.com verwendet wird, sondern @googlemail.com? o_o"


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

Der wird noch größer werden, hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mal abgestimmt.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Falsch sora, das sind MEINE umfragen^^
> 
> Dein Mac-Monitor ist einfach zu klein
> 
> ...



Das hat nix mit Google und nich wollen zu tun, sondern mit nichtdürfen.

Es gibt wohl in Deutschland schon nen Anbieter der sich @gmail.com hat schützen lassen und um keinen ewig währenden Rechtsstreit aufkommen zu lassen hat Google als Kompromiss einfach alle seit diesem Zeitpunkt neu vergebenen E-mail-Adressen als @googlemail.com vergeben.


----------



## Niranda (19. Februar 2010)

@gmail.com funktioniert aber auch wenn du einen @googlemail.com account hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie müsste da mehr im Busch sein. Google lässt sich doch nicht von ner kleinen Firma "komandieren", zumal die eh recht bekommen würden (grade bei einer *Com*unity-Adresse) ^^

Irgendwie habe ich mich ganz schön zum Google-Fan-Boy entwickelt o_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2010)

(Patent)recht lässt sich nicht beugen, nur weil man mehr Geld hat. Egal ob man Google, Microsoft oder Fritz Heckert heißt. Davon abgesehen wäre ein ewig währender Rechtsstreit alles andere als förderlich für Googles Saubermann-Image gewesen. Alles in allem n kluger Schachzug von Google, denn ob das Ding gmail oder googlemail heißt ist völlig egal. Der Service bleibt derselbe.


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

Niranda auf deinem mybuffed hast du ein Blog verpasst, wo du verrätst was für Programme du nutzt von dem Video, bzw. von welchem ist denn da die Rede?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiWy_v0qCHM


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> INTEL & NVIDIA an die macht! SCHEISS AMD/ATI!!!!! 11111111elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Intel ist schon an der Macht, wie man an den Preisen des CoreI7 sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Konkurrenz = übelste Preise

Grafikkarten mäßig ist gerade ATI an der Macht, wird sich aber wohl bald wieder ändern. Hoffentlich nicht zu stark, denn sonst gibt es auch hier wieder übelste Preise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wieso möchte google eig. nicht, was in Deutschland @gmail.com verwendet wird, sondern @googlemail.com? o_o"



Ich wäre einfach für '@google.com' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Grafikkarten mäßig ist gerade ATI an der Macht, wird sich aber wohl bald wieder ändern. Hoffentlich nicht zu stark, denn sonst gibt es auch hier wieder übelste Preise.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe das wird sich Stark ändern! Fermi soll wie eine Bombe Einschlagen.. ^^


----------



## Nebola (20. Februar 2010)

Hey leute ich habe nen Pc Prob.

Immer wenn ich Css spiele dröhnt was im Rechner, als wenn die Festplatte schleifen würde, oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (20. Februar 2010)

ist es auch bei anderen Spielen? Vllt. der Grakkalüfter der dann hochdreht?


----------



## Nebola (20. Februar 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> ist es auch bei anderen Spielen? Vllt. der Grakkalüfter der dann hochdreht?



ne nur Css. hört sich an als wenn der Lüfter net ausgewuchtet wäre :<


----------



## Vaishyana (20. Februar 2010)

Von der Grafikkarte? Guck mal wie schnell er sich dreht ... GPU-Z.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

empfeiehlt es sich eigentlich in den Energieeinstellungen von Windoof die minimale Prozzileistung runter zustellen? Mein Prozzi kriegt nämlich schon wenn ich nur im Forum schreibe seine 50°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kp hab so nen komischen Kühler über dem boxed, der leistet aber glaub ich ziemlich wenig -.-


----------



## Vaishyana (20. Februar 2010)

Nö, 50° sind doch in Ordnung eigentlich.. ich hänge auch bei 45° im Idle.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Jo kk, dachte es hört sich bloß ziemlich heiß an...


----------



## Rethelion (20. Februar 2010)

Wichtiger wäre wie warm deine CPU unter Last wird.
50°C im Idle sind zwar nicht zuviel, aber richtig gut ist die Temperatur auch nicht. Unter Volllast wirst du nochmal gute 10-20°C dazu bekommen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Bringt es eigentlich iwas wenn ich auf meiner externen Festplatte Speicher für den Windoof ReadyBoost einsetze (währe bei der wo ich verwende leut Windoof 4GB optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine, habe von den 500GB sowieso erst 100 verbraucht aber trotzdem, bringt das was?
(Um den Doppelpost iwie zu nutzen hab ich das mal reingeschrieben, is jetzt nicht so dringend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Jo ich hatte mir auch mal Prime95 gezogen, bei mir hat das aber iwie nicht funktioniert, was muss ich denn machen wenn ich das installier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Februar 2010)

Das muss nicht installiert werden. Einfach die Prime95.exe ausführen und im Fenster dann "In-Place large FFTs" auswählen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Gibt es ein Mainboard, auf das ich einen IntelPentium 4 Prozessor draufklatschen kann, welches PCIe unterstützt? Hab da noch nen alten Pc, wenn ich mir für meinen Hauptrechner ne neue Graka kaufe, könnte ich die 9600GT in den alten tun. Blos das Problem ist, das Mainboard was der jetzt hat, hat nur AGP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mmmh dann bräucht ich aber warscheinlich auch neuen Ram, der hat nämlich nur DDR Ram, keinen DDR2. Also dürfte das dann eine teure Angelegenheit werden Oo


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Ok hab das mal am laufen, wie lange dauert das ungefähr? und wie beende ich es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw, kann ich mich jetzt einfach so vom pc entfernen und zum essen gehen?, ich machs jetzt nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja es scheint zu funktionieren, bis ich inetseiten aufrufe vergeht deutlich mehr zeit!


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2010)

muh

Forum hängt wieder bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2010)

wenn du max. Heat testen willst sollte es nich solange dauern lass mal halbe Stunde laufen

beenden musst halt unten rechts Rechtsklick aufs grüne Smybol von Prime und dann beenden


----------



## Rethelion (20. Februar 2010)

Prime läuft solange, bis du es beendest. Nach ca. 15-30 Minuten sollte die Temperatur aber nicht weiter ansteigen, falls doch lässt du eben solange weiterlaufen bis sie nicht mehr steigt.
Pass aber auf, dass du nicht über die maximale Temperatur kommst.

Schliesen kannst du Prime mit einem rechtsklick auf das Icon in der Taskbar.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

1. Kern: 66°C
2. Kern: 62°C
3. Kern: 61°C
4. Kern: 62°C


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Februar 2010)

Total in Ordnung wenn das die Temps unter last sind! =)


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Für nen Q6600 auf jeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem. Ich hab vorhin meinen Rechner angeschaltet, und seit dem habe ich keinen Ton mehr. Weder über Boxen, noch über Headset. Es steht zwar immer was angeschlossen ist in den Soundoptionen, und wenn ich Musik laufen lassen schlägt der Balken auch aus, aber hören tu ich rein gar nichts. Wenn ich die Lautstärke am PC komplett auf 0 drehe, höre ich einmal son "Puk" aus den Boxen, wenn ich wieder auf 1 stelle genau das selbe. Gestern Abend gings noch :>

System steht ja inner Signatur.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Februar 2010)

66 ist schon knackig warm, aber der Q6600 war schon immer als Hitzkopf bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neuen LianLi-Gehäuse sehen geil aus! Hab mich ins PC-7FNWX verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem. Ich hab vorhin meinen Rechner angeschaltet, und seit dem habe ich keinen Ton mehr. Weder über Boxen, noch über Headset. Es steht zwar immer was angeschlossen ist in den Soundoptionen, und wenn ich Musik laufen lassen schlägt der Balken auch aus, aber hören tu ich rein gar nichts. Wenn ich die Lautstärke am PC komplett auf 0 drehe, höre ich einmal son "Puk" aus den Boxen, wenn ich wieder auf 1 stelle genau das selbe. Gestern Abend gings noch :>
> 
> System steht ja inner Signatur.



Mal bisschen am Anschluss gewackelt. Vllt. hat sich die Buchse verabschiedet/hat nen Wackler. Oder der OnBoard-Chip hat sich verabschiedet. Ansonsten kill erstmal komplett die Treiber und installier sie neu. Mal Gerätemanager checken, ob da alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Vaishyana (20. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem. Ich hab vorhin meinen Rechner angeschaltet, und seit dem habe ich keinen Ton mehr. Weder über Boxen, noch über Headset. Es steht zwar immer was angeschlossen ist in den Soundoptionen, und wenn ich Musik laufen lassen schlägt der Balken auch aus, aber hören tu ich rein gar nichts. Wenn ich die Lautstärke am PC komplett auf 0 drehe, höre ich einmal son "Puk" aus den Boxen, wenn ich wieder auf 1 stelle genau das selbe. Gestern Abend gings noch :>
> 
> System steht ja inner Signatur.



Heißt dass, der Windows Sound funktioniert und bei WinAmp z.B. nicht? Mal andere Programme getestet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich solche Themen wie 

* "Es wurde kein geeigentes Anzeigegerät gefunden. Programm wurde daher beendet" Was dagegen tun?? HILFE! "*

immer wieder mit einem schmunzeln im Gesicht lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem. Ich hab vorhin meinen Rechner angeschaltet, und seit dem habe ich keinen Ton mehr. Weder über Boxen, noch über Headset. Es steht zwar immer was angeschlossen ist in den Soundoptionen, und wenn ich Musik laufen lassen schlägt der Balken auch aus, aber hören tu ich rein gar nichts. Wenn ich die Lautstärke am PC komplett auf 0 drehe, höre ich einmal son "Puk" aus den Boxen, wenn ich wieder auf 1 stelle genau das selbe. Gestern Abend gings noch :>
> 
> System steht ja inner Signatur.



Du bist taub.

Nein Quatsch, keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

@ Kyra: Im Geräte-Manager ist alles in Ordnung. An den Kabel wackeln bringt nichts. Headset ist über Frontpanel angeschlossen, und Boxen halt hinten am Mainboard.

@ Vaishyana: Hab schon VLC, WinAmp, Youtube und WMP ausprobiert. Überall mit dem selben Ergebnis :>[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*
*
[/font]


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Vieleicht sind rein zufällig Boxen und Headset gleichzeitig kaputt gegangen. Ich vermute aber eher eine defekte Soundkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

Komischer Weise geht es auf einmal wieder... Grad kam plötzlich wieder Musik. Mir egal woran es lag, hauptsache es funktioniert wieder *hrrr*


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

@Falathrim Ich mag das PC-8NWX mehr, aber ans A05B kommt immer noch nix ran. <3


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2010)

Kyragan genau so gehts mir auch, wobei auch das A05NB Verbesserungsbedarf hat. Zum Beispiel machen sich die Kunststoff-Schalter nicht gut an dem ansonsten kompletten Alu-Case, das Netzteil bekommt ohne basteln zu wenig Luft und die Grafikkarte schmort extrem, zumindest meine GTX275. Aus genau dem Grund habe ich ein Loch in den Boden gedremelt fürs Netzteil und mein Deckel ist momentan beim lasern, da kommen 2 140er Noiseblocker rein. Irgendwann tausch ich den Schalter noch gegen einen Vandalismustaster und dann ist das Case perfekt.


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Mass Effect Spieler - wieviel Paragon (Vorbildspunkte) brauche ich denn um die Streits zwischen Jack und Miranda/Tali und Legion so zu schlichten dass danach beide noch loyal sind? Irgendwie findet man beim googeln nichts eindeutiges...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Nen Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Weiß nicht genau, ich war immer bei ungefähr 75% denke ich... kann auch weniger gewesen sein, aber definitiv über 50% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Das hab ich im Bioware-Forum auch gelesen... aber andere meinten dass es nichtmal mit 100 geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angeblich braucht man im Legion-Tali Streit auch weniger Renegade als Paragon... naja, jedenfalls haben ca. 30% Paragon nicht gereicht bei Miranda und Jack und jetzt ist Jack ziemlich angepisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versuch mal es auf 50 zu bringen und mach dann erst die Loyalitätsquest für Miranda.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

So jetzt gehts ans eingemachte, ich möchte mir heute das Head-Set bestellen.

Auswahl:
http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-SL-8793-SBK-Medusa-Gaming-Headset/dp/B001TIL894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1266272977&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/Speed-Link-Medusa-USB-Gaming-Headset/dp/B002DPQPEU/ref=pd_cp_pc_3

Ist das USB echt so gut wie das über Klinke? Habe OnBoardSound. (Könnt ich das USB-Headset auch über meinen Realtek Soundmanager steuern?)


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

Bei allen halbwegs aktuellen Mainboards ist der Sound schon gut. Da würde ich lieber auf Klinke setzten.
Und das USB-Headset wirst du dadrüber nicht steuern können, es bringt ja seine eigene Soundkarte mit :>


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Für was hat das mit Klinke einen USB-Stecker?
Und wieso hat das neben der grünen und roten Klinke eine gelbe und eine schwarze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und iwie gefällt mir das mit eigener Soundkarte besser, zumal es 5 Euro weniger kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

USB ist bei dem mit Klinke nur für die Stromversorgung. Der gelbe und schwarze Stecker sind da, weil es ein 5.1 Headset ist. Wenn dein Mainboard diese Anschlüsse allerdings nicht hat wirst du zu der USB-Variante greifen müssen. Kannst ja mal hinten bei dir nachschauen. 


Frage an die Chrome-Nutzer hier: Wenn ich mir irgendwas herunterlade, seien es ganz simple Dinge wie zum Beispiel die Datei für den Internet-Musik-Stream, also "listen.pls" speichert er diese einfach immer direkt auf dem Rechner. Bei Firefox konnte man ja direkt auswählen, ob er die speichern, oder sofort mit einem Programm öffnen soll, in diesem Falle ja Winamp. Geht das mit Chrome auch?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2010)

eindeutig Klinke! Kannst dann auch an ne vernünfige Soundkarte hängen wenn du dir mal eine kaufst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Aha ok, bisher hat ich headset immer vorne angeschlossen, da waren die halt nicht, hinten aber schon. Blos ich habe hinten eigentlich keinen USB Anschluss mehr frei, nurnoch Vorne einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also werd ich mir doch die USB Variante holen. die kann ich dann vorne anschließen, weil 5.1 will ich unbedingt.
Ja aber was hilfts, Assoriel, wo soll ich denn den USB Stecker unterkriegen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn jetzt wirklich der NAchteil der USB-Variante gegenüber der mit Klinke?
Ich werde mir keine Soundkarte holen.

Ok ich hab doch nen Weg gefunden, hohl ich mir das mit Klinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Mass Effect Spieler - wieviel Paragon (Vorbildspunkte) brauche ich denn um die Streits zwischen Jack und Miranda/Tali und Legion so zu schlichten dass danach beide noch loyal sind? Irgendwie findet man beim googeln nichts eindeutiges...



Tali/Legion ~50%. Geht eigentlich. Für die anderen Streithähne brauchts deutlich mehr, wobei ich glaube dass man um beide zu behalten eher massig Renegade Punkte braucht.
@Shefa Optionen->Details->Downloadeinstellungen und dort dann entweder nen festen Pfad festlegen oder nen Haken bei "Vor dem Download von Dateien nach Speicherort fragen" machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tali/Legion ~50%. Geht eigentlich. Für die anderen Streithähne brauchts deutlich mehr, wobei ich glaube dass man um beide zu behalten eher massig Renegade Punkte braucht.
> @Shefa Optionen->Details->Downloadeinstellungen und dort dann entweder nen festen Pfad festlegen oder nen Haken bei "Vor dem Download von Dateien nach Speicherort fragen" machen.



Ich habe beide mit Paragon Optionen gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Wieviel Paragon hattest du bei Miranda/Jack? Ich für meinen Teil mach Jack immer zum Schluss und hatte bisher nie genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt ich hatte definitiv über 50% wieviel genau weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tali/Legion ~50%. Geht eigentlich. Für die anderen Streithähne brauchts deutlich mehr, wobei ich glaube dass man um beide zu behalten eher massig Renegade Punkte braucht.
> @Shefa Optionen->Details->Downloadeinstellungen und dort dann entweder nen festen Pfad festlegen oder nen Haken bei "Vor dem Download von Dateien nach Speicherort fragen" machen.



Danke, ich sollte mal mehr rumsuchen :>


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Hm... kann es eigentlich sein dass die Paragon-Punkte nicht sofort angezeigt werden wenn man sie bekommt?
Ich war eben bei der Loyalitätsmission von Grunt und hab 19 Paragon bekommen aber der Balken ist kein Stück weiter...


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hab grad was ganz merkwürdiges hier.
Eben hat sich der Treiber für das Display der G15 verabschiedet, einfach abgestürzt. Nach dem Schließen der Windows Fehlermeldung gabs nen Bluescreen inklusive direktem Neustart. 
Seit dem das so ist rödeln meine Festplatten die ganze Zeit wenn sich der Monitor nach 10min in den Standby-Modus begibt. Aber nur dann. Ist der Monitor normal in Betrieb gibts keine Probleme.
Die HDD-LED leuchtet dauernd und es sind die ganze Zeit Zugriffsgeräusche zu hören. O_o

Edit: Laut HDTune sind meine Platten in Ordnung. Also doch irgendn hässlicher Internetparasit?


----------



## Crucial² (20. Februar 2010)

*Hey Leute, mal ne bisschen blöde Frage:*

Angenommen ich ziehe den WoW-Ordner von der externen Festplatte auf den Computer, dann erscheint das Spiel doch nicht bei "Systemsteuerungen" -> "Software" oder?

Wie ist das dann mit dem deinstallieren? Ist ein einfaches "In den Papierkorb verschieben" und dann "Papierkorb leeren" genauso effizient wie ein richtiges deinstallieren?

Oder wie ist das?


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

Bei WoW ja. WoW macht eigentlich keinerlei Registry-Einträge, außer halt den, das er unter installierte Software steht. Also kannst du es ganz beruhigt einfach mit Rechtsklick löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. Februar 2010)

Ah okay, danke dir für die rasche Antwort! Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (20. Februar 2010)

Hab mal ne frage und zwar... Ich habe noch den Grafikkarten Treiber von Windows 7 drauf also der wo Standard drauf ist nach der Installation (ohne iwas von CD zu installieren o.ä.) nun will ich den neuesten Grakkatreiber draufspielen muss ich den W7 standardtreiber davor deinstallieren (und wie?)?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Februar 2010)

Nö einfach rüber


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich war eben bei der Loyalitätsmission von Grunt und hab 19 Paragon bekommen aber der Balken ist kein Stück weiter...


Ok, hat sich geklärt... der Balken war nur gerade im Übergang zum nächsten Feld und da hat man es nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie war das eigentlich nochmal, nach der Mission mit dem Reaper-FFS? Hab ich da nochmal eine Chanche Loyalitätsmissionen zu machen bevor ich durchs Omega8-Portal gehe? 
Weil irgendwie ist mein Paragonwert noch nicht so hoch dass ich Mirandas Mission schon machen will, aber ausser das FFS zu beschaffen kann ich nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Februar 2010)

kannst FFS machen.. dort findest du ja den letzen Gefärten der Geht.. Roboter da... und dann kommt eben später die End Mission.


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Legion, japp. Aber stimmt, für den darf ich ja auch noch eine Loyalitätsmission machen, ganz vergessen...
Dann hoffe ich mal dass ich den Paragonwert noch hoch genug kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Niranda auf deinem mybuffed hast du ein Blog verpasst, wo du verrätst was für Programme du nutzt von dem Video, bzw. von welchem ist denn da die Rede?



bitte nochmal, kapier die frage nich..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Februar 2010)

Ja ich hab was mit Tali Angefangen... dann war bei mir Miranda die Blöde sau nicht mehr Loyal! ^^ die ist am Schluss gestorben.. und der Wissenschaftler da! 

also Personnen die so oder so nicht Mochte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo? Mordin ist am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallendingen wenn er Gilbert und Sullivan singt xD


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Mordin ist cool!
Wenn er nicht so krass verkrüppelt wäre und er noch mehr Anteile im Game gehabt hätte wäre Joker mein absoluter Favorit.
Muss mal meinen Infiltrator weiterspielen, den ich aus ME1 importiert hab.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Februar 2010)

So lange Garrus lebt könnten alle anderen Verrecken! Garrus ist der BESTE!! ^^ Garrus vertraue ich mein leben an! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Bin gegen Ende immer mit Miranda+Thane rumgelaufen. Oder mit Thane+Samara. Die Kombination aus Sniper und Biotics ist einfach sau nice.


----------



## Soramac (20. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> bitte nochmal, kapier die frage nich..



Du hast ein Blog geschrieben auf mybuffed , indem du erzählst was für Programme du nutzt und jetzt kommt die Frage: welches Video ist denn gemeint?


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2010)

Das Video, welches Nira eine Zeit lang in ihrer Signatur hatte ist gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Ich lauf meistens mit Garrus und Tali rum, wie in alten Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich am Anfang statt Tali Jack dabei hatte, die geht übelst ab...
Den Streit zwischen Legion und Tali hab ich gerade geschlichtet, aber leider musste ich vorhin Mirandas Mission machen, weil ich keine anderen mehr hatte... und konnte den Streit trotz ca. 80% Paragon nicht schlichten.
Jetzt sieht es gerade so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber leider kann ich Jack immer noch nicht überreden wieder loyal zu sein... brauch ich dafür 100? Oo


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Leute, ich würde gerne bei "ÜberMich" in mybuffed ein Photo reinstellen, jetzt die Fragen:
1. Wie groß darf das Maximal sein (KB, und Maße)?
2. Wo soll ich es hochladen?
3. Kann ich das einfach mit (img)http://xyz.com/(/img) machen? -> statt () -> []

MfG


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Also Espcap irgendwas läuft bei dir da falsch ^^ Ich konnte beide mit etwa denselben werten locker überreden... (mit sicherheit sogar weniger Paragon)...
Welchen Hintergrund hast du denn?

Ich bin Spacer und War Hero... vielleicht liegt es daran...


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Von der Erde und Kriegsheld... aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dass das was damit zu tun hat...  hattest du einen männlichen Sheppard und mit einer von beiden eine Beziehung?
Edit : Anscheinend braucht man 80% um sie während des Streits zu überzeugen und 100% danach... meint ihr ich schaffe die 100 noch auf der letzten Mission? Wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Februar 2010)

Wirst du nicht schafen.... hatte das selbe Problem.. ^^


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2010)

Damn : / Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man einen ME2-Char importiert? Bleiben dann die Paragon/Renegade-Werte erhalten? Und welche Entscheidungen werden dann letztenendes gespeichert, die aus dem ersten oder aus dem zweiten Durchspielen?


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2010)

Du musst sie nicht zwingend loyal haben. Jacks Spezialfähigkeit suckt eh und überleben wird sie auch so.
Bei mir waren Zaeed und Jack nicht loyal und trotzdem haben alle, sogar Kelly und Dr.Chakwas überlebt. Alles kein Ding, solange man alle Schiffsupgrades hat und sich seit dem Zeitpunkt wo die Crew "geraubt" direkt durchs Relay fliegt.
Was die Entscheidungen angeht: Alle storyrelevanten.
Wenn man von ME1 zu ME2 kopiert sind das Klasse, Name, Geschlecht, Aussehen, Herkunft, Wrex tot ja/nein, welches Teammitglied auf Virmire umgekommen ist, eventuelle Liebschaften, ob der Council überlebt hat und wenn ja wer Councilor geworden ist.
btw kleiner Tipp am Rande: Spiel englisch, macht das Spiel 10mal atmoshärischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Jepp, ich hätte einfach nur gerne alle loyal gehabt... aber gut, bis ME3 ist noch lange Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo du gerade sagst direkt durchs Portal fliegen - das hab ich diesmal nicht gemacht, weil ich nochmal mit Jack reden wollte... ich hoffe mal dass dadurch keiner von der Crew gestorben ist.

Edit :

Ich meinte eigentlich den Import von ME2-Chars, das geht ja auch. Den ME1 Char hab ich natürlich importiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn man einen Shepard mit dem man Teil 2 durchhatte importiert und es nochmal mit ihm durchspielt...

Und das nächste mal werd ichs auf Englisch durchspielen, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habs nur beim ersten Mal aus Versehen auf Deutsch installiert und hatte bisher keine Lust nochmal neuzuinstallieren...


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2010)

Nur wegen nem Gespräch wird da nix passieren. Ich denke das wird nur der Fall sein, wenn du noch x Nebenmissionen dazwischenmachst oder so.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Da besteht bei mir ja keine Gefahr, ich hab keine Nebenmissionen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn du nen ME2 Char importierst übernimmt er das Level und die Punkteverteilung, sowie Aussehen, Geschlecht und Herkunft. Soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2010)

Sagt Bescheid wenn ihr fertig mit ME2 seid, dann kann ich auch mal wieder reinschauen. Zu viel Spoiler hier *g*


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du nen ME2 Char importierst übernimmt er das Level und die Punkteverteilung, sowie Aussehen, Geschlecht und Herkunft. Soweit ich weiß.


Hm, im Bioware Forum hat einer gemeint dass Paragon/Renegade auch übernommen wird... naja, ich schau nacher einfach mal kurz und berichte dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei immer noch die Frage wäre, welche Entscheidungen dann gelten, wenn man den ME2-Speicherstand in ME3 importiert.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2010)

Alle storyrelevanten.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Schon klar, aber mal angenommen beim ersten mal durchspielen entscheide ich mich bei dem Streit für Miranda und beim zweiten mal für Jack. Welche Entscheidung gilt dann wenn ich diesen Sheppard mit dem ich es zweimal durchgespielt habe in ME3 importiere?


----------



## Kyragan (21. Februar 2010)

Die letzte. Weil du im zweiten Durchgang mit dem gleichen Shephard nur das Grundgerüst des Charakters importierst. Wäre ja auch Schwachsinn, wenn alle Entscheidungen mitgenommen würden.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Das wäre ja eigentlich auch nicht möglich, weil ich beim zweiten mal genau das Gegenteil machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut, falls ich es dann nochmal durchspiele nehm ich auf jeden Fall den Shep mit dem ichs gerade durchspiele.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ja das Tool "minilyrics" - dort werden ja die Lyrics abgespielt.
Nun woltl ich fragen, ob es sowas auch für die Akkorder der Gitarre gibt? Also son Zusatztool oder so? Hab noch nichts gefunden :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sagt Bescheid wenn ihr fertig mit ME2 seid, dann kann ich auch mal wieder reinschauen. Zu viel Spoiler hier *g*



Noch nicht fertig gespielt? O.o brauchst du aber lange =)


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hab das Spiel noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man beim AthlonII X2 auch noch 2 Kerne freischalten?


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Februar 2010)

Irgentwie habe ich nach jeder Lan das Gefühl, dass mein Rechner infiziert oder sonst wie beschädigt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Willkommnesbildschirm von Windows 7 dauert irgentwie viel länger.. oder ich bilde es mir ein.


----------



## Nebola (21. Februar 2010)

So hab mal ne Frage an euch.

Ich habe die Boxen von meinem Vater und er im Moment keine. Er hat aber ne Musik/Stereo Anlage. Also so ne kleine, und ich wollte wissen ob man die Boxen an den Rechner anschließen kann.

Die Boxen sind so Clip Anschlüsste, Clip auf Kabel rein, Clip zu. Gibt es da ein Verbindungs Stück, oder geht das überhaupt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Februar 2010)

Geht das nicht bei einem Board wie dem GA-MA790GPT-UD3H wo dran steht "Anschluss für 7.1 Boxen"?


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2010)

Du musst du Boxen über den Verstärker anschließen. Also das Ding wo die Boxen dran angeschlossen werden. Der sollte hinten einen Cinch-Eingang oder andere haben. Dann brauchst nur nen Kabel von 3.5mm Klinke auf Cinch. So hab ich meine Anlage auch angeschlossen, die muss dann nurnoch auf AUX gestellt werden.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Februar 2010)

[strike]LFMöglichkeit ein Satelliten-Kabel zu verlängern. Jemand eine Idee?[/strike]
Google ist mein Freund und hat mir schon ein Adapterkabel gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2010)

Satelliten-Kabel? Meinst du das von Boxen, oder von einer Fernsehschüssel?


----------



## Rethelion (21. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Satelliten-Kabel? Meinst du das von Boxen, oder von einer Fernsehschüssel?



Das Kabel von der Schüssel zum Receiver, ist ein Koaxial zum Schrauben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Achso EspCap ich habe heute im Bioware Forum gelesen das die Streitigkeiten und die Gesprächsoptionen nicht ausschließlich am Paragon/Renegade Wert abhängen sondern das im Hintergrund noch eine andere Mechanik mitläuft... 
Es hatte sich wer nämlich beschwert, dass er beim ersten mal alles hingekriegt hatte und dann beim zweiten und dritten mal nicht mehr ^^


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Jopp, das hab ich auch gelesen... anscheinend hängt es auch davon ab ob man nach der Loyalitätsmission mit den Leuten redet und wie man sich während der Mission verhält... komplizierte Sache.
Naja, werd ichs eben nochmal durchspielen und diesmal 100 Paragon holen. So schwer sollte das ja nicht sein, ich hab obwohl ich den Agent-Skill erst ganz spät geskillt hab und am Anfang auch oft auf Renegade gegangen bin ca. 85% bevor ich durchs Omegaportal gehe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Mit den Leuten sollte man sowieso so oft reden wie es nur möglich ist (besonders bei Mordin wirds lustig xD), man muss nur aufpassen bei den möglichen Romanzen, dass man nicht ausversehen seinem Schatz aus ME1 untreu wird (ich will nicht erleben, wenn Ash erfährt was ich getan habe... die bringt mich doch sofort um!).

Ich war auch am ende immer so bei 90 aufwärts *gg*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Februar 2010)

Ich war bei 86% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


Und eine frage... und zwar ich hab Netbook bekommen und möchte dort einen rechten Antivirus drauf haben (kein Free) darum hab ich mir überlegt meinen GDATA 2010 auf netbook zu hauen und Kaspersky für meinen Desk pc zu kaufen.

was haltet ihr davon?

EDIT: @über mir

Ich hab Ash im ersten teil sterben lassen... und im ME2 hab ich was mit Tali angefangen...


----------



## Rethelion (21. Februar 2010)

Ich würds andersrum machen und Kaspersky aufm Netbook installieren, weils nicht so leistungshungrig ist. Noch besser wäre Eset Nod32, aber das wird dir zu teuer sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Februar 2010)

So Leistungshungirg ist GData aber auch nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Februar 2010)

So Leistungshungirg ist GData aber auch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Klar, mit den Leuten rede ich laufend. Aber anscheinend braucht man weniger Paragon wenn man mit Jack nicht redet nach ihrere Mission... hat jedenfalls einer im Bioware Forum gemeint.
Und ja, Mordin hat echt Talent zum Singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da Kelly ja anscheinend nicht als Beziehung zählt bleibe ich Liara treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß nur das offensichtlich Kellys Besuch mitgeloggt wird aber nicht was es für Auswirkungen haben wird *gg*
Ich bin sowieso der Meinung das man mit Kelly nur was anfangen kann, damit Leute die ihrer ME1 Romanze treu bleiben wollen auch im Nachhinein noch oben in der Kabine was zu tun haben aber das wird man ja sehen in ME3 ^^


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Liara wird mich schon nicht umbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Kelly > All ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Natürlich... ne süße kleine Rothaarige... hallo? Da brauchts garnichts mehr zu fragen...


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Und man kann auch als weiblicher Shep was mit ihr anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Jepp, sie sagt ja das ihr Geschlecht und Rasse egal ist *gg*


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich... ne süße kleine Rothaarige... hallo? Da brauchts garnichts mehr zu fragen...



Ich weiss nicht ich finde Pixel Frauen nicht süss... ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Februar 2010)

Hat Speedfan eigentlich ne Autostart Funktion?


----------



## muehe (21. Februar 2010)

jop

sitz aber grad am Lappy müsst jetzt erst installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwie ist Mass Effect teilweise unlogisch. Ich habs eben mit dem fast-100%-Paragon-Shep durchgespielt und alle bis auf Jack waren loyal. Also hab ich Jack immer in mein Squad gepackt, damit ihr nichts passiert. Es ist ihr auch nichts passiert, nur als ich danach wieder auf der Normandy bin steht im Frachtraum ein Cerberus-Sarg und Jack ist nicht mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut, ich werds sowieso nochmal druchspielen, diesmal importiere ich aber den Shepard.

Übrigens hab ichs gerade auf Englisch umgstellt (man muss es zum Glück doch nicht neuinstallieren), hat durchaus auch was, ja. 
Nur an Talis russischen Akzent muss ich mich noch gewöhnen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Februar 2010)

Wie viel mal hast du es denn schon durch gespielt? ^^


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Das war jetzt das zweite mal, ich hab aber noch einen Shep mit dem ichs halb durch hab... da wollte ich mal ein bisschen Biotiker testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2010)

Wird das nicht langweilig? Zig mal das selbe Spiel durch zu spielen, ist doch irgendwie immer das gleiche :>


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2010)

Zugegeben, beim zweiten mal hab ich ziemlich oft die Dialoge geskippt, weil ich sie schon kannte... aber da ich mich beim dritten mal zumindest anfangs ziemliche vorbildlich verhalten werde seh ich garantiert auch ein bisschen neuen Content, und wenn nicht bin ich zumindest auf die englischen Stimmen der Charaktere gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Kämpfe machen bei ME2 immer Spaß, weil das Kampfsystem einfach super ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Februar 2010)

Es gibt bei mir bislang nur ein Spiel welches ich öfter als ein Mal durchgespielt habe, und das war Devil May Cry4 :>
Mass Effect ist schon genial, aber ich hab den ersten Teil noch nichtmal geschafft durchzuspielen. Irgendwie ist mir das ein wenig zu langwierig. Außerdem sind das so extrem viele Nebenmissionen, da weiss ich nie wo ich anfangen soll. Im Moment muss ich irgendwie zig Planeten abfliegen. Und verwirrt bin ich auch, schon lange habe ich alle Leute, außer eine Tuse. Die vom Squad da in der Mitte, ich check nicht wo ich die finden soll. Vielleicht spiel ich es demnächst mal durch, nächsten Monat wollte ich mir eigenlich ME2 kaufen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

Im Lxxu Forum wird fleissig über die Preise der Fermi karten gesprochen... hoffe heute um 18:00 kommt der spurch auf denn wir alle seit Monate warten "Die daten der karte (Link) und kauf paar ab 15 März in ganzen welt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe das bald von Bioware noch die englischen Sprachdateien über XBox Live zur verfügung gestellt werden... die Deutsche Synchro ist sowas von im Arsch.. *gg*

Und Sheffi... les mal dein Missionslog durch, da müsste eigentlich alles überall drin stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Klar, mit den Leuten rede ich laufend. Aber anscheinend braucht man weniger Paragon wenn man mit Jack nicht redet nach ihrere Mission... hat jedenfalls einer im Bioware Forum gemeint.
> Und ja, Mordin hat echt Talent zum Singen
> 
> 
> ...



Ging mir genauso! Kelly hab ich nicht komplett rumbekommen, also bleib ich bei Liara in der ich in ME1 mit dem Char schon was am laufen hatte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Hm, also die hab ich zumindest beim ersten mal rumbekommen. Zumindest tanzt sie auf der Kapitänskabine und schreibt mir Mails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes - ich glaubs ja nicht! Meine Schrauben von Scythe sind heute gekommen. Wobei, eigentlich nur der Umschlag.
Der Umschlag sieht aus als wäre er in eine Autotür eingeklemmt worden und wurde mit einem Scythe-Klebeband notdürftig geklebt. Trotzdem hat er an der Seite einen schönen Riss und das Tütchen mit den Schrauben ist leer (das Tütchen ist aber noch drin). Anscheinend waren beim ersten mal auch nicht genug Briefmarken drauf, der hat nämlich zwei Poststempel (und einen 'Schreib mal wieder'-Stempel Oo) und den Teil eines gelben Post-Aufklebers drauf, auf dem vermutlich stand dass er zu wenig frankiert war.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen verschickt der Support von Scythe wohl nich sehr oft Sachen, die haben normale Briefmarken (Tulpen und Rosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die Adresse wurde von Hand draufgeschrieben.
Da bin ich echt mal gespannt was der Support dazu sagt Oo


Edit - HTML Tags...


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2010)

Dein Gesicht hätte ich mal verdammt gerne gesehen als du den Brief bekommen hast :>


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Man könnte echt meinen Scythe wäre ein Familienunternehmen wenn man den Brief anschaut ^^


----------



## Erz1 (22. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja das Tool "minilyrics" - dort werden ja die Lyrics abgespielt.
> Nun woltl ich fragen, ob es sowas auch für die Akkorder der Gitarre gibt? Also son Zusatztool oder so? Hab noch nichts gefunden :S



Hat niemand was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, also die hab ich zumindest beim ersten mal rumbekommen. Zumindest tanzt sie auf der Kapitänskabine und schreibt mir Mails
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ist LIEBE drin <3


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Und keine Schrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und keine Schrauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiß auf die Schrauben! LIEBE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist witzig wie im GT100-Spekulationsthread im Luxx die Emotionen hochkochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Ja, Blumenbriefmarken und ein Klebebank mit Sensen drauf ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss ich wieder an den Blick des Bankangestellen denken als ich die Rechnung für die Schrauben überwiesen habe, ich glaube der kennt Scythe nicht so wie geguckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hab ich schon ne Anwort erhalten, sie schicken mir neue. Vom gleichen Supportmitarbeiter, ich glaube langsam die haben nur einen...

Was anderes - Selor,


Spoiler



hast du Miranda und Jack eigentlich die Leute (Nikket und den anderen der die Anlage wieder in Betrieb nehmen will) erschiessen lassen oder nicht? Weil du hast den Streit ja mit relativ wenig Paragon schlichten können...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

es ist 18... NVIDIA MACH MAL!!! 111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Februar 2010)

Kommt eh nix bei raus, als ob große Neuigkeiten wie Releasetermina, NDA-Fall oder sogar die finalen Clocks über Twitter verteilt würden... :S


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> es ist 18... NVIDIA MACH MAL!!! 111111elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix Cebit, sondern PAX

http://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce/status/9483846060


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2010)

Cool, die verlinkte Seite auf Twitter funktioniert nicht einmal :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

so ein Crap... die verarschen uns oder? wenn das ding fertig ist nicht lange Präsentieren sonder raus bringen....


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Cool, die verlinkte Seite auf Twitter funktioniert nicht einmal :>



Geht doch?


> The wait is almost over! The world's fastest PC graphics gaming technology will be unveiled at PAX 2010. Visit: www.nvidia.com/paxeast.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2010)

Ich meine den Link: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]www.nvidia.com/paxeast.[/font]

Edit: Achso, den "." entfernen dann gehts 
Edit2: Wird ja dann nochmal ein schöner Monat voll mit Spekulationen ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Ihr müsst den Punkt dahinter wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, mir wäre die CeBit oder die IFA (ok, das wäre noch zu lange hin) auch lieber gewesen...


----------



## Kyragan (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, so bestätigt sich das Gerücht dass die Karten im Zeitraum vom 26.-29.3 released werden, denn in diesem Zeitraum findet die PAX statt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Espi 



Spoiler



Ich habe beide aufgehalten und Nikhet sowie den verrückten Mitgeschändeten von Jack ziehen lassen so daß beide sich etwas ändern müssen *gg*


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja, so bestätigt sich das Gerücht dass die Karten im Zeitraum vom 26.-29.3 released werden, denn in diesem Zeitraum findet die PAX statt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht unbedingt; vll kündigen sie auf der PAX dann den Release der Karten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War bisher nicht anders, eine Ankündigung, der Ankündigung der Ankündigung....


----------



## Kyragan (22. Februar 2010)

> - Test drive our highly-anticipated, next-generation GPU…you may even
> be able to buy one before anyone else



Klingt nach Release. :S


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Danke Selor, aber jetzt bin ich schon etwas verwirrt... weil genau so hab ichs eigentlich auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du erst die Mission von Jack oder die von Miranda gemacht? 

Ansonsten versuch ichs jetzt einfach nochmal mit dem importierten ME2-Shep, auch wenn Level 30 das Cap ist...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Mhm... weiß ich grad garnicht in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Missionen gemacht habe...


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Naja egal, bisher hab ich immer erst Jack gemacht, dann mach ichs jetzt mal andersrum. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt versteh ichs auch nicht mehr...


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwas spinnt bei mir gerade rum... Mass Effect lässt laufend den Rechner freezen. Und wenn es passiert ist das ganze Bild voll mit roten Wellenlinien und auf dem Headset ist ein tiefes Brummen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hatte ich früher schon ein paar mal, aber gerade passiert das jede halbe Stunde... hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann?
Am Spiel liegt es eher nicht, ich hatte das auch schonmal bei UT3...

Edit : Netter Titel Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab bei allen Shops auf der Citadel gesagt dass es mein Lieblingsladen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Würds der Grafikkarte zuordnen, entweder liegts am Treiber oder sie wird zu warm.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2010)

Drei Buchstaben! 

ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Mhm... keine Ahnung habs nur für die 360...

Aber wenn du's auch bei UT hattest könnte es vielleicht an Treiberproblemen und der Engine liegen...


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Würds der Grafikkarte zuordnen, entweder liegts am Treiber oder sie wird zu warm.



Ja, das hab ich auch vermutet. Den neusten Treiber lad ich gerade mal runter (dauert ne Stunde) und dann überwach ich mal die Temps beim spielen.
@Klos, ATI ist keine Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Stimmt, das ist ja die selbe Engine... daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Weil eigentlich sind das die beiden einzigen Spiele bei denen mir das passiert ist... Aber dagegen kann ich ja auch schlecht was machen : /


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Kennt sich jemand genauer mit dem Stromverbauch von CPUs aus?
Nehmen wir mal an eine ServerCPU hat eine TDP von 130W; wieviel verbraucht diese CPU dann wenn sie nur 20-30% ausgelastet ist?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2010)

Mit Sicherheit trotzdem ca. 60 Watt. Genau sagen kann ich das aber nicht.

Mein altes Gigabyte (EP45-DS4) konnte den aktuellen Stromverbrauch der CPU anzeigen. Wie der aber ermittelt wurde weiß ich nicht. Kannst ja mal Falathrim fragen, das Board liegt ja bei ihm.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2010)

Mein ASUS kann den Stromverbrauch auch anzeigen. Nur hab ich keine Lust da Programm dafür wieder zu installieren *g*


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit trotzdem ca. 60 Watt. Genau sagen kann ich das aber nicht.
> 
> Mein altes Gigabyte (EP45-DS4) konnte den aktuellen Stromverbrauch der CPU anzeigen. Wie der aber ermittelt wurde weiß ich nicht. Kannst ja mal Falathrim fragen, das Board liegt ja bei ihm.



Das wäre ja wünschenswert. Mir geht es nur darum, dass es mehr Sinn macht einen virtuellen Server mit 60% Auslastung anzuschaffen, als 3 physische mit je 20% Auslastung. Möchte das nur mit Zahlen untermauern^^

Ich glaub ich hol mir son Messgerät für die Steckdose und teste das in der Arbeit.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> @Klos, ATI ist keine Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt! Das ist das Problem. Die Lösung hat 6 Buchstaben.

Nvidia ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Rede, aber leider nicht in diesem Fall wie es scheint. Ich hab schon ne Nvidia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2010)

Womöglich bist du einer Fälschung zum Opfer gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja, mal schauen. Wenn der neue Treiber nichts ändert hab ich ja auch noch Garantie...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Naja ist aber schon komisch das es nur bei den beiden Spielen kommt oder hattest du noch andere Spiele wo sowas vorhanden war?


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Stimmt! Das ist das Problem. Die Lösung hat 6 Buchstaben.
> 
> Nvidia ^^



Wenn man von Nvidia als Lösung sprechen möchte, sollte man dann nicht darauf warten dass NVidia eine Lösung für die Produktionsprobleme beim GF100 findet? Ich mein Build A3, aua aua ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

wie so sie ist fertig! 26 März kann man sie kaufen! ^^

Nvidia dazu wörtlich in der Einladung zur Pax East: _"Testen Sie unsere heiß erwartete GPU der nächsten Generation ... sie werden vielleicht sogar in der Lage zu sein,sie vor allen anderen zu kaufen"_.


Übersetzung: Auf der LAN-Party werden die GF100-Karten nicht nur gezeigt, dann beginnt auch der Verkauf.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja ist aber schon komisch das es nur bei den beiden Spielen kommt oder hattest du noch andere Spiele wo sowas vorhanden war?



Jedenfalls nicht genau dieses Problem. Assassins Creed hat manchmal einfach so einen Freeze verursacht und WoW hat sich gerne für ein paar Sekunden aufgehängt wenn es eine Weile lief. Aber die roten Wellen kamen bisher nur bei UE3-Spielen. Wobei das bei Mass Effect 1 nicht passiert ist, und das basiert ja auch auf der UE3-Engine wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

@SAM: 4 Stunden zu spät^^
Außerdem steht da: "you may even be able"
Das kann auch heissen, es gibt genau eine Karte zu kaufen oder es gibt gar keine. Und ob sie dann am 26.3 wirklich verfügbar sind ist auch nicht gesagt; es gibt keine Angabe über die Stückzahl, oder ob das überhaupt auf Europa zu trifft.

Ich glaubs Nvidia erst, wenn die Karten verfügbar sind^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab es überlesen um 18 Uhr hab es erst später auf Golem.de gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nvidia als Lösung sprechen möchte, sollte man dann nicht darauf warten dass NVidia eine Lösung für die Produktionsprobleme beim GF100 findet? Ich mein Build A3, aua aua ;D



Naja, daß scheint nicht so einfach zu sein. ATI bekommt es ja auch noch nicht gebacken, ausreichend Stückzahlen zu liefern und die haben ihre schon ewig auf dem Markt. Aber wenn ich da so bei Geizhals schaue, wer spontan ne ATI 5850 auf Lager hätte...mmh...gähnende Leere und das noch Monaten. Und wenn doch mal was sofort lieferbar ist, dann hast du Wucherpreise.


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute.

Wie kann ich nen Bild so verlinken das man beim drauf klicken auf ne bestimmte Seite kommt ?


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, daß scheint nicht so einfach zu sein. ATI bekommt es ja auch noch nicht gebacken, ausreichend Stückzahlen zu liefern und die haben ihre schon ewig auf dem Markt. Aber wenn ich da so bei Geizhals schaue, wer spontan ne ATI 5850 auf Lager hätte...mmh...gähnende Leere und das noch Monaten. Und wenn doch mal was sofort lieferbar ist, dann hast du Wucherpreise.



Es geht. 370-380€ sind jetzt nicht der totale Wucher. Und ja, die Nachfrage ist eben gigantisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber davon mal abgesehen trudeln die ganzen vorbestellten Karten derzeit ein. Und zwar mehr und mehr. Das ist eben wichtiger als Karten bei den Shops verfügbar zu machen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass das Bild IRGENDWIE anders sein wird als bei Ati, da der GF100 noch komplexer und deutlich größer ist als der RV890.

Und zum Thema Release Ende März:


> If you’re even vaguely a fan of PC games and miss this special event, you’ll likely be spending the next few months kicking yourself.


Quelle: http://www.nvidia.com/object/paxeast.html


----------



## Rethelion (22. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Wie kann ich nen Bild so verlinken das man beim drauf klicken auf ne bestimmte Seite kommt ?


Irgendwie so?

```
HTML:
<a href="LINK"><img src="pfadzumbild"></a>
BB-Code:
[url=LINK][img]pfadzumbild[/img][/url]
```


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Also die Temps scheinen nicht das Problem zu sein... nach einer Viertelstunde Furmark sind es 74°C, und auch nach einer halben Stunde wird es nicht mehr.
Aber ich schau nacher auch nochmal die Temps während ME2 an.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

Naja ne Viertelstunde sagt so viel nicht aus...das Bild erinnert mich aber irgendwie an die Bilder aus den Threads von den Leuten, die ihre Grafikkarten backen...kannst du ja mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab anders gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL ]


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

Die Schrift ist aber auch Geschmacksache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finds etwas schwer zu entziffern...


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

Aber lesen kannst dus oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Das ist nur zu hoch sollte die höhe von 200 px haben, wie meiine Sig. wenn ich das in Paint stecke, siehts danach so aus :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2010)

Naja, die Temperatur ist ja bei 74°C geblieben. Über die Stabilität sagt es nichts aus, aber zumindest alleine an der Temperatur wird es dann wohl weniger liegen...
Und bevor ich meine arme Graka in den Ofen schicke schau ich erstmal wie es sich mit dem neuen Treiber verhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie gesagt, zur Not hab ich auch noch Garantie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich kanns lesen, sieht nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Engine *gg*
Wenn ja musst du warten bis ein Patch kommt xD


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Ich kanns lesen, sieht nicht schlecht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das, solange mans lesen kann ist gut ^^


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2010)

Und wenn du die Größe ändern willst, sag den Spezis aus dem Designerforum bescheid, zu irgendwas müssen die Gimps doch gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wenn du die Größe ändern willst, sag den Spezis aus dem Designerforum bescheid, zu irgendwas müssen die Gimps doch gut sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich vorhin, aber bis da mal wer reagiert :<

Irgendwie hört sich Designerforum schwul an. Warum net gleich Forum für Homogene Kunst ? :O


----------



## Kyragan (22. Februar 2010)

Designer klingt halt besser als "mit gecracktem Photoshop 0-8-15-Signaturbastler" :S


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Designer klingt halt besser als "mit gecracktem Photoshop 0-8-15-Signaturbastler" :S



Will auch gecracktes Photoshop :< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal pennen morgen äähhh heute zur 3. haut rein jungs ^^


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Designer klingt halt besser als "mit gecracktem Photoshop 0-8-15-Signaturbastler" :S



Es ist ja sonst auch etwas teuer an das Programm zu kommen. Ich habs auch, aber nur weil ich das auch fast täglich benutze. Obwohl das bei mir meist in Richtung Videobearbeitung geht, wo ich dann ja kein Photoshop mehr brauche. Für das was ich mache reichen Gimp und Paint.net nicht aus ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Ich ruf die Bullen!!!!! 111111efl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also jeder Otter normal verbraucher der sagt er hat Photoshop.. muss es *hust* ... ach ihr wisst was ich meine.. der lügt sonst.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es ist ja sonst auch etwas teuer an das Programm zu kommen.



Wenn mans sich nicht kaufen will, dann hat mans eben nicht.
Ein Ford Mustang ist auch teuer, aber ich hab mir keinen gestohlen; ok ich hab gar keinen Ford Mustang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Ich finde aber Auto's kann man nicht wirklich mit Software vergleichen. Software kann man beliebig wann man will vervielfachen, mit Auto's gestaltet sich das ganze schon ein wenig langfristiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich sehe das einfach nicht als stehlen an, sondern als "auf unbestimmte Zeit geliehen".


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

Hört ihr mal auf über Warez etc. zu reden? Sonst kommt Charcha vorbei und "hämmert" euch Vernunft ein...


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Jawohl, Sir!


Ne, ich weiss schon was du meinst. Aber wir haben hier immerhin keine Links oder Namen von Leuten die es verbreiten gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt mal was technisches: AthlonII X2 250, HD5770 und 4GB DDR3-RAM sollten doch reichen um im Moment wirklich alles auf einem 17" Monitor auf höchsten Details zu zocken oder? Rechner ist nämlich grade angekommen ^^


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

17"? Also 1024x768 bzw. 1280x1024?
Mach mal 8x SSAA an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sollte geil aussehen und super funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ne kurze frage gibt es eine möglichkeit die Saitek Cyborg V.5 Keyboard an PS/2 anzuschliesen? Adapter oderso war keiner bei^^
Das Problem ist der PC an den sie ran soll hat keine Funktionierenden USB anschlüsse


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 17"? Also 1024x768 bzw. 1280x1024?
> Mach mal 8x SSAA an
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung welche Auflösung genau. Werds aber mal testen. Muss eh erst zusammenschrauben und Win7 installieren. Vielleicht wandert die 5770 auch rein zufällig in meinen Rechner, und meine 9800GT bei meinem Kumpel rein *hrrr*

Die 5770 kann 8xSSAA? Hab die ganze Zeit gedacht das es nur ab 5850 aufwärts ging :/


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welche Auflösung genau. Werds aber mal testen. Muss eh erst zusammenschrauben und Win7 installieren. Vielleicht wandert die 5770 auch rein zufällig in meinen Rechner, und meine 9800GT bei meinem Kumpel rein *hrrr*
> 
> Die 5770 kann 8xSSAA? Hab die ganze Zeit gedacht das es nur ab 5850 aufwärts ging :/



Mir egal obs geht, mach an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Jaja, muss ja erstmal morgen zusammen basteln. Heute hab ich da echt keine Lust zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

Klar kannst du die Tastatur darüber anschließen. Ka ob die Beleuchtung funktioniert und du sie programmieren kannst, aber anschließbar und theoretisch funktionieren sollte sie. Ich hätt sogar nen Adapter da, zwar von ner Maus, aber das is es selbe, schon 10x funktioniert, bisher aber nur mit einfachen Tastaturen, ohne Beleuchtung und nur normal, halt nicht programmierbar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Also, ich werde nun meine PS3 demnächst an meinen 24Zoll Monitor anschließen, allerdings habe ich noch ein Problem:
Der Monitor hat eigens keine Boxern/Lautpsrecher, hat die PS3 intergrierte oder so oder kann ich mein altes Medionsoundsystem anschließen?
Und mann muss doch von DVI zu HDMI einen Stecker kaufen - gibt es sowas auch bei MediaMarkt?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, den Adapter sollte es beim Media geben. Um den Sound auf deine Anlage zu bekommen musst du das richtige Kabelende vom AV-Kabel an den Verstärker der Anlage schließen. Ist bei dir PS3 ein Cinch-Stecker. Und dann musst du halt im Menu einstellen das Bild über HDMI und Sound über AV ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Also... erst mal dein Monitor bitte. Weil der HDCP unterstützen musst! 

Zu deiner Frage wegen Dem Sound! 

Du kannst deiner PS3 sagen wo er raus kommt also über den Alten Anschluss(Bild) oder HDMI! 



ob du es an einem Medionsoundsystem anschliessen kannst Hängt davon hab, ob das System Sound Eingang hat.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Ic h hab zwar schon gegcukt wegen dem HDCP - aber da nochmal für Sam_Fischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :Samsung Syncmaster 2433
Also, mein Soundsystem ist ja eiegtnlich fürn PC gedacht, deswegen hat das Sound Eingang und so - welches System das ist, weiß ich nicht :S schon zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn es nicht gehen würde: Könnte ich über die PS3 den Sound laufen lassen oder hat die keine eigenen Lautsprecher? (ohne Sound wäre ja doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

PS3 hat keine Lautsprecher.

Hast du eine Kamera zur Hand? Wenn ja mach mal ein Foto von den Anschlüssen des Systems :>


----------



## Wagga (23. Februar 2010)

Die Ps3 hat keine eigenen Lautsprecher.
Da musst du dir eine andere Lösung suchen.

MFG, Wagga

Mal kurz ne Frage, wird Logitech bzw. Blzzard ,es geht um Catalysm die G15 unterstützen oder nur die G19?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Hier wäre eine Lösung als eine Teuer Stereoanlage zu kaufen... 

http://www.amazon.de/Headset-SHARKOON-X-TATIC-Digital-5-1/dp/B002Z3J858/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1266944363&sr=8-1-fkmr0


*Produktbeschreibungen*
 SHARKOON präsentiert die neue Version des X-Tatic: das Dolby®-zertifizierte X-Tatic Digital. Dieses hochwertige Headset verfügt über vier Lautsprecher pro Kopfhörer, die über eine im Kabel verbaute Steuerung geregelt werden. Über die mitgelieferte Sound Control Unit verbinden Sie das X-Tatic Digital über einen optischen Anschluss entweder mit Ihrer Spielkonsole (PS2®, PS3®, Xbox® oder Xbox® 360), Ihrem PC oder einem anderen Ausgabegerät und genießen sofort den satten Klang des Kopfhörers. Die Sound Control Unit bietet neben der analogen Ausgabe von Dolby®Digital- und Dolby®ProLogic®-Signalen die Möglichkeit, ein zweites X-Tatic anzuschließen, so dass Sie das Klangerlebnis auch zu zweit genießen können.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> PS3 hat keine Lautsprecher.
> 
> Hast du eine Kamera zur Hand? Wenn ja mach mal ein Foto von den Anschlüssen des Systems :>



Von dem Soundsystem?
Oder von der Ps3 ? ^^
Und ihr werdet mit 2MP Handykamera rechnen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Vom Lautsprechersystem. PS3 steht hier, da brauch ich keins von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Okay, ja hätte ja sein können, dass du die sehen willst ;D
Und Headset kommt für mich nicht in Frage - ist mir zu teuer :S 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oha. Pixelattack -.- nja. hoffe, man erkennt was ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Februar 2010)

OHA release zur gtx470/480 bekannt, ob das stimmt!?!?!?!??!?!
http://www.gw-freaks...nt-gegeben-300/


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe auf dem Bild, ist da ein 3,5mm Klinken-Eingang. Kannst dir ja einen Adapter von Cinch auf Klinke kaufen, dann müsste es eigentlich klappen :>

@ Über mir: Steht doch schon seit gestern Abend fest ^-^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Okay, ja hätte ja sein können, dass du die sehen willst ;D
> Und Headset kommt für mich nicht in Frage - ist mir zu teuer :S



So wie ich das sehe Nein... hat nur Anschluss für MIC und Kopfhörer... 

ich würde das Headset empfehlen auch wenn es für Jemand der sich eine PS3 leisten kann zu Teuer ist.... ^^ 

die Andren Möglichkeit wäre.. Die PS3 eine Stereoanlage an zu schlissen... was dann aber Teuer kommt wenn du keine hast... ^^

EDIT:

es Könnte aber auch MIC anschluss sein... wenn es so alte Boxen sind.. genau erkennt kann ich das auch net. :>


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Habe gesten und heute an einem spaßigen WoW Video gearbeitet und möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB6EHcwdDxU

Muss nicht jeder lustig finden  =)


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Beschriftungen:
DC In, Line In, Output.
Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Line In... 


Sollte es so gehen wie Shefanix gesagt hat.. ^^ 

brauchst du wohl so was... ^^ http://www.amazon.de...6946031&sr=1-39

EDIT: Versprechen kann ich nix.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Puh, ich glaube das geht dann wirklich nicht. Dann System hat wohl nicht die Anschlüsse.


@ Sora: Mal ganz Objektiv: Zu viele Rechtschreib-, Grammatik- und Satzbaufehler in dem ganzem. Und irgendwie versteh ich den Witz daran nicht. Ist der "Sinn" versteckt?


Edit: Verdammt. Line IN!. Warum zur Hölle lese ich da Line OUT raus? oO Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Habe gesten und heute an einem spaßigen WoW Video gearbeitet und möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB6EHcwdDxU



Können noch nicht mal n Bandmaß halten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man erkennt dass das mit iMovie gemacht wurde... dieser Blau-Schwarze Verlauf ist wohl die Standardhintergrundfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Line In...
> 
> 
> Sollte es so gehen wie Shefanix gesagt hat.. ^^
> ...



Haben die sowas auch bei MediaMarkt? Wie den HDMI Adapter , sonst bestell ich nochmal bei Amazon (Mist, hab dort erst vorgestern wa sgekauft - hätt ich mir die Versandkosten gespart -.-)
Aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann muss ich nicht mehr auf der Röhre gucken - argh. Erleichterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ne Frage nur so nebenbei: Ich hab das DVDVideoSoft für Youtube um was runterzuladen, ich hab ein paar Titel dort schon geladen, aber leider vergessen, die Tags umzubenennen - und das geht nicht mehr nachträglich :S
Gibt es nen Trick?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Können noch nicht mal n Bandmaß halten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auser die paar Rechtschreibfehler find ichs ganz gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, das stimmt, habe mich dafür entschieden, gibts aber noch viele andere Vorlagen.

@Shefanix, ich verstehe selbst nicht wieso, das so falsch geworden ist mit der Grammatik, habe das selbst alles noch überarbeitet und jetzt steht es trotzdem falsch drin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumakieren = zumarkieren usw.. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: ich werd es am besten überarbeiten, stört mich selber -.-


----------



## Wagga (23. Februar 2010)

Enthält Cataclysm G15-Support, oder ist dies der G19 vorenthalten?
Danke im voraus,

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das die G15 auch unterstützt wird. Wäre auch irgendwie ziemlich dumm wenn die Unterstützung wieder rausgenommen würde. Im Moment wird die ja schließlich unterstützt.

Edit: An die WoW'ler: Auf den englischen Servern habe ich mittlerweile eine Abkürzung mitbekommen. GS. Das heisst da glaube ich GearScore. Nur was zur Hölle ist das fürn Wert und wo steht der? oO


----------



## Wagga (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe es auch, weil ohne WoW wäre die Tastatur ja wertlos, bzw. nicht mehr dafür nutzbar, wofür sie gekauft wurde.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: An die WoW'ler: Auf den englischen Servern habe ich mittlerweile eine Abkürzung mitbekommen. GS. Das heisst da glaube ich GearScore. Nur was zur Hölle ist das fürn Wert und wo steht der? oO



Das ist anscheinend mittlerweile das Maß das darüber entscheidet ob man jemand mitnimmt oder nicht...  DPS oder Skill sagen wohl gar nichts mehr aus.
Da gibts wohl Addons um den zu berechnen, wie die heissen weis ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Oh My GOD! Es wird ja immer schlimmer. Jedes mal wenn da irgendwelche Leute gesucht werden steht da nämlich irgendwas mit drinne. Das wird ja noch spaßig wenn ich die restlichen 49Level auch geschafft hab :>


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Jepp, einer der vielen Gründe warum WoW den Bach runter geht...


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Da hätte mich wenigstens jemand warnen können ... ^^


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> OHA release zur gtx470/480 bekannt, ob das stimmt!?!?!?!??!?!
> http://www.gw-freaks...nt-gegeben-300/



Oho


> Doch dass die neue Grafikkarte GTX 480 ein absoluter Knaller in diesem Jahr wird steht wohl schon längern fest, denn die Grafikkarten von nVidia haben dank ihrer PhysX Unterstützung einen gewaltigen Vorteil gegenüber ATi.


Tatsächlich ein "absoluter Knaller", da PhysX ein "gewaltiger Vorteil" ist? O.O
Mensch, wieso hab ich das noch nirgendwo lesen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dacht wir wissen alle noch gar nichts über die Mehrleistung der GTX480 zur HD5870, außer dass es sich wahrscheinlich in einem Bereich von 15 (wahrscheinlich) bis maximal 30% (unbestätigte Gerüchte) bewegen wird. Und warum hat mir noch niemand gesagt, dass PhysX ein gewaltiger Vorteil ist?! Ich dacht das bringt nur in ganz wenigen Spielen was O.O ._.
Sry, aber die News ist echt mal lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings stimmt es, dass der Paper Release der Fermi-Karten am 26. März bei der PAX East ist Boston erfolgen wird. Allerdings ist nicht klar, wann die Karten in den freien Handel kommen, bisher klingt es so als würden einige wenige Karten ausgelobt werden (zusätzlich zum ChrisRay-Memorialcomputer mit GTX480 SLI) und der richtige Launch erfolgt dann ein Stück weit später.

@Shefa: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub das ist von diesen Equip-Bewertungsseiten der Score, wenn man einen bestimmten Wert nicht erreicht hat, darf man halt nicht mitraiden, ist so wie zu Beginn WotLK DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand was zu diesem Fernseher sagen? http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3465 ich finde keine Tests 
Ich wollte mir eig. den Lg lh3000/3010 kaufen, der kostet allerdings 540€


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

Hab mich mal ein bischen informiert. GearScore ist ein ADDON das dem Betrachter eine Übersicht über den betrachteten Char gibt. Also Items, Stats, Skills, Gear, Gems, Enchants etc. und nebenbei einen "GearScore" ausrechnet, wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und darauf basiert man dann eben seine Einladung oder eben Nichteinladung. Nimmt den "Raidleitern" von Randomraids also die Arbeit ab, das mühselig alles zusammenzutragen und zu bewerten. Also anstatt von "Full T9,5!!!!111einseinself" hat man jetzt "GearScore 6,2k!!!!111einseinself"


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema GS gibts auch einen 'schönen' Thread im WoW-Forum : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138204-gearscore-die-neue-pest-in-wow-dps-ist-out/
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]


KInstinct schrieb:


> Jeder Depp läuft mit T9 rum und kriegt trotzdem Probleme 2k DPS zu fahren.  Equip kriegt man hinterher geschmissen, aber seinen Char ordendlich zu spielen kriegt kaum einer hin.



Trifft es ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Da wird die Freude auf Level 80 ja immer größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss ich mich also mit Noobs rumschlagen, die meinen weil sie besseres Gear haben, dass sie auch besser sind. Lustig wirds dann aber wenn die auf einmal weit hinten liegen *hrrr*


----------



## Niranda (23. Februar 2010)

ich könnte durchdrehen...
irgend so ein 18/15 nerd hat mir einen keylogger untergeschoben (steamverzeichnis, ich weiß echt nich wie der da hin kommt) und mein steam-pw geschnüffelt >_>

Werd gleich Valve antexten, da habe ich aber recht wenig hoffnung...
werd mir gleich ein lustiges Script zum bruteforcen schreiben >_< is mir egal wie lange das auf dem server läuft, will meinen acc wiederhaben >_<

Gleichzeitig werd ich mir auch ein Script basteln, wo ich einfach die Fake-URLs reinkopiere, welche leute in wow-Mails und steam-nachrichten verschicken und werde denen schön die Datenbank vollknüppeln mit sinnlosen einträgen (u.a. in der Hoffnung dass dessen Server schlapp macht/der betreiber den abschaltet)... kotzt mich echt dermaßen an >_<


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist anscheinend mittlerweile das Maß das darüber entscheidet ob man jemand mitnimmt oder nicht... DPS oder Skill sagen wohl gar nichts mehr aus.
> Da gibts wohl Addons um den zu berechnen, wie die heissen weis ich aber auch nicht.



Gearscore > Faceroll > Brainafk > Skill 

*Ironie Off naja so halb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich spiele mit meinem Mage immer ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Button für 4 mal Arkanschlag, der rechte für Arkane Geschosse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Stick zum laufen ^^

Esp, wasn eig mit Css ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh jetzt ne Runde zocken, wie siehts aus ? ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich könnte durchdrehen...
> 18/15 nerd



08/15 fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> ich könnte durchdrehen...
> irgend so ein 18/15 nerd hat mir einen keylogger untergeschoben (steamverzeichnis, ich weiß echt nich wie der da hin kommt) und mein steam-pw geschnüffelt >_>




Sry ich war das mit dem Keylogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommt der in dein Steamverzeichnis ? :O

Geht net eig sowas wie Pw vergessen ? aber hmm beim Keylogger auch nutzlos :<

Edit: Doppelpost, hmpf net drauf geachtet >.>


----------



## Niranda (23. Februar 2010)

wieso failed? 18/15 gibts, schau mal ins DIN-Büchlein rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> wieso failed? 18/15 gibts, schau mal ins DIN-Büchlein rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:< dachte du meinst nen 08/15 Nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann Self failed =/


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Niranda kannst du mir das Video posten, wovon du in diesem Blog hier redest: http://my.buffed.de/user/338593/blog/view/1971272730


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Esp, wasn eig mit Css ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, heute nicht mehr... aber generell müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal wieder ein bisschen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin total ausser Übung...


----------



## Niranda (23. Februar 2010)

wtf ich habn blog? o_O


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, heute nicht mehr... aber generell müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal wieder ein bisschen zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich spiele mich gerade ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> wtf ich habn blog? o_O



Wenn ers sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn es da so steht :>


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Fresse langsam gehts mir aufn Sack hier.

Das scheiß Forum braucht bei mir ewig zum laden, andere Seiten aber net, wenn ich auf antworten klicke kann ich ne Css Office Runde mit 50 mann zocken, ehe ich was schreiben kann.

Letzens habe ich ja hier gestetet wegen Bild mit Link versehen, will ich das in meine Sig machen, funzt der Scheiß aus irgendnem Grund nicht. Meine Güte......


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, irgendwie ist buffed verdammt oft down in letzter Zeit...

Und ich muss mal wieder die Einfachheit von iTunes loben... man sollte nicht glauben wie lange es dauern kann einen Premiumpodcast zu abonnieren. 3 mal hängt sich iTunes komplett auf, zwei mal gibt es einen schönen Error dass der iTunes-Store nicht verfügbar ist *sigh*


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

ENDLICH ZOMFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Junge.. jetzt kriege ich langsam hier..werd ich aber ein bisschen wild hier ja!


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Was denn los? oO


Ich könnte btw auch wild werden. Son hässlicher Nachtelf Drood gankt mich ganze Zeit. Schade das ich keinen 80iger da hab.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Yo yo yo yo Ganz Easy Yo.... ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Der März wird teuer... ich hab gerade entdeckt dass Just Cause 2 da auch rauskommt :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZVPqruhfJA[/youtube]
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Sieht verdammt geil aus...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Was willst du mit einem 08 / 15 James Bond! 

Ich warte lange Drauf es wurde schon x mal verschoben... aber im APRIL IST ES WIEDER SO WEIT!!! I Coming Back! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qQkcbR0yA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Februar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich könnte durchdrehen...
> irgend so ein 18/15 nerd hat mir einen keylogger untergeschoben (steamverzeichnis, ich weiß echt nich wie der da hin kommt) und mein steam-pw geschnüffelt >_>
> 
> Werd gleich Valve antexten, da habe ich aber recht wenig hoffnung...
> ...


das ist ja seltsam meinem freund ist gestern genau das gleich passiert, der hat aber sein acc schon wiederbekommen.
schlagt die hände überm kopf zusammen und rennt im Kreis!!! Morgen sind alle eure Steam accounts gehackt O_O


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

Just Cause 2 sieht witzig aus, scheiß auf Realismus.

Splinter Cell Conviction sieht aus wie das was es wird. Ein mittelmäßiger 3rd-Person-Shooter mit Schleicheinlage.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vorallem soll es wirklich eine unglaublich riesige, offene Welt geben. Mit Wüstengebieten, Gebirgslandschaften, Tropen und allem was man sich vorstellen kann.

Und deine Meinung zu Splinter Cell teile ich, ich war noch nie ein großer Fan der Serie....


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Esp, ich find das sieht wie nen lames GTA nur mit besserer Grafik aus :< also ich habe kein GTA 4 gezockt, zuletzte San Andreas.

@Sam, Sieht echt verdammt geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber denke mal erstmal PS3, XBox und erst später für Pc oder ?

Die Nachtsichtbrille ist da auch Serienmäßig ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bisher aber ich auch nur Splintercell: Chaostheory (?) auf PS2 gezoggt, alle andere kenne ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also de Just Cause Grafik ist gut, aber ich finde für mich nur unlogisch das jmd erst 30 meter überm Boden Fallschirm/Paraglieder Teil öffnet und 20cm untern ner Brücke herfliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Also was ich bisher von JC 2 gelesen/gehört/gesehen hab sieht deutlich besser aus als GTA IV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei die auch nicht so viel gemeinsam haben... sind eben beides OpenWorld-Actionadventure.

Edit - Guess what's back...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Splinter Cell Conviction sieht aus wie das was es wird. Ein mittelmäßiger 3rd-Person-Shooter mit Schleicheinlage.


Wenn du meinst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mittelmäßiger ist es garantiert nicht... das ist Unterhaltung vom feinsten... 

Die Story ist einfach Top egal welcher Teil... 

Und wenn meine Wohnung brennen Würde und ich müsste mich Entscheiden zwischen meiner Freundin und meinen Splinter Cell Games... Kannst du sicher sein das ich mit Sam Fischer (die Games) aus der Hütte rennen würde.

EDIT:



Nebola92 schrieb:


> @Sam, Sieht echt verdammt geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt für Pc und Xbox 360, kommt für Beide Gleichzeitig!


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und wenn meine Wohnung brennen Würde und ich müsste mich Entscheiden zwischen meiner Freundin und meinen Splinter Cell Games... Kannst du sicher sein das ich mit Sam Fischer (die Games) aus der Hütte rennen würde.



Also das würde mir jetzt als deine Freundin Angst machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit :



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also de Just Cause Grafik ist gut, aber ich finde für mich nur unlogisch das jmd erst 30 meter überm Boden Fallschirm/Paraglieder Teil öffnet und 20cm untern ner Brücke herfliegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Falathrim schrieb:


> scheiß auf Realismus.


 


qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Also das würde mir jetzt als deine Freundin Angst machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hat mal gefragt, was ich mehr liebe die Splinter Cell Games oder sie... 

Antwort:
Platz 1. Splinter Cell 
Platz 2. Sie

Ich bin extremer Fan der Reihe vielleicht auch so gar ein Freak! O.o


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Ne das im Video wo er auf dem Dach landet und den einen abballert, sieht wie GTA San Andreas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sie hat mal gefragt, was ich mehr liebe die Splinter Cell Games oder sie...
> 
> Antwort:
> Platz 1. Splinter Cell
> ...



Wär ich zu dem Zeitpunkt deine Freundin gewesen, wärest du mit sofortiger Wirkung Single.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Wollte ich auch eben schreiben... wundert mich doch etwas dass ihr das offensichtlich nichts ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Geth do not infiltrate...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2010)

Tija, ich weiss halt was ich an ihr habe, Sie wusste schon mit was sie sich für ein Splinter Cell Freak eingelassen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz vergessen zu sagen was sie gesagt hat! 

"So lange du nicht mit innen Schläfst ist mir das egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

My Name is Legion, for we are many.


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was denn los? oO
> 
> 
> Ich könnte btw auch wild werden. Son hässlicher Nachtelf Drood gankt mich ganze Zeit. Schade das ich keinen 80iger da hab.



Darüber könnte ich auch mal ein Video machen, man steht im Schlingendorntal als Hordler und läuft da rum, dann reitet ein Nachtelf Jäger, also nicht reitet sondern fährt den coolen Chopper da und fährt an dir vorbei, dann bleibt er erstmal so stehen, dann dreht er sich so mit der Maus und fährt dir hinterher und dann steht er erstmal nebendir *brumm brumm* wenn ich das schon höre und dann steigt er ab und lehnt der sich so n ach hinten der Nachtelf und schießt dann , springt natürlich dabei und macht ein 5k crit... also bei sowas.. da könnte ich dem permant nur in die ... habe ich auch schon ganz oft gemacht.. gedacht


----------



## Falathrim (23. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sry, für mich sieht das einfach lame aus. Wenn ich mich dran erinnere, wie ich in Splinter Cell und Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow, also den ersten beiden Teilen, noch durch die Dunkelheit geschlichen bin, Puls auf 180 und immer drauf bedacht, so vorsichtig, unauffällig und gewaltfrei wie möglich die Gegner auszuschalten, Sperren zu umgehen etc. lässt mich dieser Trailer einfach kotzen. Das ist nicht Splinter Cell, Splinter Cell ist ein SCHLEICHSPIEL, kein Bumm Baller Peng...zumindest war es das. 
Ist wie James Bond mit Daniel Craig. Es ist derzeit zwar Action vom Feinsten, aber wie ein klassischer Bond ist es nicht. Man kann bei beiden Serien nur darauf hoffen, dass sie sich auf ihre Wurzeln zurückbesinnen.



> Die Story ist einfach Top egal welcher Teil...


Naja, ich für meinen Teil bin die ewig gleichen Tom Clancy-Szenarien langsam Leid. Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sie hat mal gefragt, was ich mehr liebe die Splinter Cell Games oder sie...
> 
> Antwort:
> Platz 1. Splinter Cell
> Platz 2. Sie





Shefanix schrieb:


> Wär ich zu dem Zeitpunkt deine Freundin gewesen, wärest du mit sofortiger Wirkung Single.





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ne das im Video wo er auf dem Dach landet und den einen abballert, sieht wie GTA San Andreas aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, gibt aber schon eine ganze Menge verfickt geiler Features, die San Andreas nicht hatte. Wobei ich San Andreas keinesfalls schlecht machen will, hab kein Spiel so oft duchgezockt wie dieses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> My Name is Legion, for we are many.



Er ist der beste *gg*


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Habs damals täglich mit nem Kumpel der 3 Straßen weiter wohnte gezockt, also Splintercell: Chaostheory (?) ka obs so hieß/heißt ^^

Mal gaaaaanz leise mal nur rushen. Immer neue Tricks probiert. Rekord lag für ALLE Leve hintereinander bei 22 Minuten 3 Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Der gehört auf jeden Fall zu meinen Lieblingscharakteren in ME, direkt nach Joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shepard-Commander... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Februar 2010)

Esp, ich finde dein Kaspersky Sig genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der gehört auf jeden Fall zu meinen Lieblingscharakteren in ME, direkt nach Joker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag es ihn überall hin mitzunehmen *gg* Die Dialoge sind lustig xD


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2010)

Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aktuell hab ich Mordin und Garrus dabei, aber viel mehr hab ich auch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit meinem neuen Shep bin ich noch nicht so weit.
Aber Mordin ist auch nice ^^

Danke Nebola, ich muss aber zugeben dass ich die von einem aus dem Kaspersky-Forum geklaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hab grad nur Probleme beim ersten Teil mein Geth Pulse Rifle zu kriegen GRRR!


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sry, für mich sieht das einfach lame aus. Wenn ich mich dran erinnere, wie ich in Splinter Cell und Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow, also den ersten beiden Teilen, noch durch die Dunkelheit geschlichen bin, Puls auf 180 und immer drauf bedacht, so vorsichtig, unauffällig und gewaltfrei wie möglich die Gegner auszuschalten, Sperren zu umgehen etc. lässt mich dieser Trailer einfach kotzen. Das ist nicht Splinter Cell, Splinter Cell ist ein SCHLEICHSPIEL, kein Bumm Baller Peng...zumindest war es das.
> Ist wie James Bond mit Daniel Craig. Es ist derzeit zwar Action vom Feinsten, aber wie ein klassischer Bond ist es nicht. Man kann bei beiden Serien nur darauf hoffen, dass sie sich auf ihre Wurzeln zurückbesinnen.



Quoted for fucking truth.

Die ersten beiden Teile waren brilliant, der dritte Teil typisches Cash Cow melken und der vierte Teil wird sich dem dritten anschließen. Gibt ein paar nette Features, die den Spielfluss erhöhen aber wirklich bahnbrechendes seh ich nicht. Die Story ist seit dem dritten Teil hanebüchen und wird immer bescheuerter. Ein Ex-Geheimagent den eigentlich keiner kennen darf auf Rachefeldzug. Das ist beinah klischeehafter als die Heldendarstellungen der Soldaten in Call of Duty. :S


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2010)

_Wollte nur mal bescheid sagen das ich ab dem (zumindest steht es so in der Post) 3.3.2010 wieder Internet habe..bin jetzt doch bei Alice gelandet :-)

Gestern war übrigends Musterung (für die die es noch interessiert) : T5 - Ausgemustert...wegen der Laktose-Intolleranz.. :-)

War ziemlich lustig und total einfach..musste nur von einem Punkt zum anderen rennen und beim Arzt ein paar Tests machen (Lesen,Schreiben,Rechnen,Unterschiede feststellen)..

Tjoa , falls ich nicht nochmal reinschaue..bis zum 3ten :-)_


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2010)

wegen sowas ausgemustert 

is wohl überall Milchpulver drin in den Überlebenspaketen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann Zivi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2010)

_Wieso Zivi? Ich (will) und man darf garkeinen Zivildienst machen wenn man mit T5 ausgemustert ist._


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2010)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch blöd oder gut wie mans nimmt 

hatte 2001 gute Zivistelle und noch gutes Angebot statt 13 Monaten 2 Jahre und in der Zeit Ausbildung zum Rettungssanitäter , gutes 2. Standbein


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Ich mach gerade die bei der UI Beta mit von Steam....

http://www.golem.de/1002/73359.html


sieht sehr gut aus! =)

EDIT:

Sieht echt gut aus... besser als das Alte STEAM!


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt sind meine Schrauben wirklich gekommen - zusammen mit 12 Scythe-Aufklebern und einem Scythe-Kuli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann werd ich nacher mal den Mugen nochmal ausbauen...


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich mach gerade die bei der UI Beta mit von Steam....
> ...
> Sieht echt gut aus... besser als das Alte STEAM!


Hmm - schaut wirklich nett aus. Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. Und "bessere Verwaltung fuer grosse Spielsammlungen" klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Heut erstmal 'ne externe Festplatte und Win7 bestellt - dann wird morgen mein PC neu installiert, da der RC ja nun doch ablaeuft...


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Mein RC läuft auch in 5 Tagen ab...überlege, es mir erstmal zu "leihen", bevor ichs mir in ein paar Monaten kaufe, wenn ich das Geld hab.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mein RC läuft auch in 5 Tagen ab...überlege, es mir erstmal zu "leihen", bevor ichs mir in ein paar Monaten kaufe, wenn ich das Geld hab.



Lad dir doch die 90Tage Version von der Professional, 3 Monate ist eine lange Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Februar 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst? oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Liegt an mir! I'm famous! Everybody loves me!

Edit: Mir ist heute morgen aus heiterem Himmel der Rechner mit Bluescreen abgestürzt, hat wer Erfahrung mit diesen Fehlermeldungen?


```
Problemsignatur:
 Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
 Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
 Gebietsschema-ID:	2057

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
 BCCode:	d1
 BCP1:	FFFFF88003434EF4
 BCP2:	0000000000000002
 BCP3:	0000000000000001
 BCP4:	FFFFFA8007C90C68
 OS Version:	6_1_7600
 Service Pack:	0_0
 Product:	256_1
```


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Sam hat das Splinter Cell-Fanboyforum auf uns gehetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Rethelion:
Mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Februar 2010)

lol, ich will auch bei der Steam Beta teilnehmen, sollte ich Steam neustarten jetzt kommen immer Error wenns ich Steam starten will :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Februar 2010)

Kyra, träumen darf man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nebola: Geiler Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> lol, ich will auch bei der Steam Beta teilnehmen, sollte ich Steam neustarten jetzt kommen immer Error wenns ich Steam starten will :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was denn, ist doch nicht so ungewöhnlich dass eine Datei, die gelöscht ist noch da ist?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - schaut wirklich nett aus. Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. Und "bessere Verwaltung fuer grosse Spielsammlungen" klingt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt nicht gut ich kann dir sagen es ist gut! besonderes für einer wie mich... der jedes spiel auch im Stream drin hat! =)


EDIT:

Ich hatte in den Unter Menus keinen Text muss was bei der Steam Stile datei um ändern... 

hier findest du vielleicht Hilfe http://forums.steamp...splay.php?f=837

es heisst ja nicht umsonst BETA! ^^


2 EDIT:



Falathrim schrieb:


> Sam hat das Splinter Cell-Fanboyforum auf uns gehetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur Für dich zeig ich nun auch noch mein Splinter Cell Platz! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(der Dritte Teil ist im Wohnzimmer...


----------



## Nebola (24. Februar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wollte nur mal bescheid sagen das ich ab dem (zumindest steht es so in der Post) 3.3.2010 wieder Internet habe..bin jetzt doch bei Alice gelandet :-)
> 
> Gestern war übrigends Musterung (für die die es noch interessiert) : T5 - Ausgemustert...wegen der Laktose-Intolleranz.. :-)
> 
> ...



Was heißt T5 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist Laktose Intoleranz schlimm ? also bei der BW ? weil hab ich wahrscheinlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

T5 heißt Tauglichkeit5, heißt ausgemustert. Bedeutet: Du hast nie wieder was mit dem Laden zu tun und darfst nichtmal Zivi machen.
Laktose Intolleranz ist soweit mich mein medizinisches Wissen trägt eine Allergie gegen Milchprodukte bzw. milchhaltige Produkte.


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2010)

Milchzucker speziell 

wegen BSOD guck mal hier : http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm#D1


----------



## Nebola (24. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> T5 heißt Tauglichkeit5, heißt ausgemustert. Bedeutet: Du hast nie wieder was mit dem Laden zu tun und darfst nichtmal Zivi machen.
> Laktose Intolleranz ist soweit mich mein medizinisches Wissen trägt eine Allergie gegen Milchprodukte bzw. milchhaltige Produkte.



Laktose Intollerenz heißt das du keine Laktose in Milchprodukten verträgst, dass weiß ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinte eher, wie "schlimm" Laktose Intolleranz bei der BW ist, also ob man nur deswegen schon ausgemustert wird.

hab nen Musterungs Antrag, aber geh ja eh noch zu Schule. Also bei meinem Körper, werde ich wohl auch ausgemustert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hoff ich mal) kein Bock auf BW :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Das Steam Spiel Menü ist einfach Super! ^^

(nein sind nicht alle spiele die ich habe.... hab noch net alle Installiert.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Laktose Intollerenz heißt das du keine Laktose in Milchprodukten verträgst, dass weiß ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, die können beim Bund nur kerngesunde Männer gebrauchen. Nebenbei gesagt bedeutet ne Laktose Intoleranz gleichzeitig immer auch auf bestimmte Nahrungsmittel verzichten zu müssen. Beim Bund gibts aber keine Ausnahmen, was das Essen angeht. Jeder kriegt das gleiche und fertig ist. Eventuell gibts zu jedem Gericht noch ne vegetarische Alternative, aber dann hörts auch auf.
Was den Musterungsbescheid angeht: Hingehen musst du in jedem Fall, sonst holen dich wenn dus nicht tus die Feldjäger ab und das ist nicht wirklich spaßig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jegliche Ausbildung oder Schule geht sowieso vor. Du wirst deinen Abschluss in jedem Fall machen, wenn du zum Zeitpunkt des Einberufungsbescheides(falls du denn tauglich gemustert wirst) eine Ausbildungsstelle oder ein Studium vorweisen kannst bzw. schon damit angefangen hast können sie dir bis nach der Ausbildung/dem Studium nichts mehr. Solltest du nach Beendigung dessen die Grenze von 23 Jahren noch nicht überschritten haben ziehen sie dich danach ein. Wenn du älter als 23 bist haben sie keine Möglichkeit mehr dich einzuberufen. Meistens kommen Einberufungsbescheide recht früh. Kumpel von mir hat Ende August seinen bekommen, dass er am 4.1.(2009) antreten muss. Da hatte er absolut keine Chance was zu drehen. N anderer aus meinem Jahrgang hat seinen Einberufungsbescheid bekommen bevor er überhaupt mit der Schule fertig war. Als wir unser Abiturzeugnis bekommen haben hatte der schon zwei Wochen Bund weg, weil in der Zeit zwischen Abifahrt und Zeugnisausgabe/Abiball ~3 Wochen lagen. Hat dann quasi Urlaub dafür bekommen.


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2010)

Studium und Lehre wird nicht unterbrochen, ab 23 is nix mehr mit einziehen? Gna - das war zu meiner Zeit noch anders! Da hat man sich gezielt vorm Studium einziehen lassen (bzw. eine Zivistelle begonnen) um nicht unterbrechen zu muessen. Und da haben sie voellig sinnfrei auch "aeltere" Typen eingezogen - bei so einer Zivischulung hatte ich mal einen dabei, der war selbststaendiger Optiker: Der musste Zivi machen und der Staat hat eine Hilfskraft fuer seinen Laden bezahlt. Voellig irre!

Wird wirklich Zeit, dass der ganze Murks abgeschafft wird. Berufsarmee und gut. Einerseits wird immer rumgemeckert, dass die Berufseinsteiger in D. aelter sind als der europaeische Durchschnitt - aber andererseits wird an der Wehrpflicht festgehalten. Auch irre!

PS: Werd mir heute Abend auch mal die Steam-Beta installieren. Da ich mein System morgen eh neu aufsetze kann ich ja noch ein wenig rumwurschteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Naja sie ziehen dich zu dem Termin, wenn du nicht von deinem zukünftigen Arbeitgeber/deiner zukünftigen Uni ne Bestätigung liefern kannst, dass du dort anfängst. Die ziehen einen nicht mehr raus, sondern nur davor und danach. Das is an sich ganz gut, hat aber den Nachteil dass sie mit aller Macht versuchen dich vorher zu kriegen. Die sind da was die Termine angeht fast schon aggressiv geworden, weil sie dich unbedingt ziehen wollen.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Kyra die kriegen beim Bund doch eh niemand gesundes. Zumindest geistig sind die da doch alle vollkommen weg.
Wie kann man sich nur zum Töten ausbilden lassen? o.0

Ich werd Rettungssanitäter machen. Das totale Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Verbaut Hardwareversand Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro? oder ist das schon zu Gross


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Naja, mehr als im Dreck robben und auf irgendwelche Figuren feuern machst du dort auch nicht. Die Bezahlung ist halt gar nicht mal so übel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit zum töten ausbilden hat die Grundausbildung für Wehrpflichtige so viel zu tun, wie Tetris mit Next Generation Gaming. Ist im Grunde eher n Fitnesstraining mit ab und an mal ne Waffe in der Hand haben. Klar schießt man mal scharf aufm Übungsplatz, aber um ehrlich zu sein brauchts um irgendwen erschießen zu können keine Ausbildung, solange du weiß wo man die Waffe lädt, entsichert/sicher und abfeuert. 
Die die ich kenne, die es gemacht haben waren einfach nicht die Menschen die dafür geschaffen sind alten Menschen den Arsch abzuwischen. 

Ansonsten stimm ich Ogil in Bezug auf ne Berufsarmee zu, denn mehr als junge Erwachsene von Ausbildung oder Arbeit abzuhalten schafft die Wehrdienstzeit auch nicht.
@Sam Den verbauen die.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Die verbauen nur Towerkühler nicht. Der Freezer 7 Pro ist zwar schon ein ganz netter Klotz, aber weder groß noch schwer^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Gut weiss man ja nicht... hab bei denen nie Bestellen wäre darum für freund, aus Deutschland.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Wo kann man bei Hardwareversand... noch Zusammen bauen Hinzufügen?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Ganz links unten unter Service und dort dann Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Ok danke =)


----------



## Erz1 (24. Februar 2010)

Kann man eigentlich die PS3 und den PC an den selben Monitor anschließen? Kein Bock, immer umzustöpseln... ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

Mit so was vielleicht http://www.amazon.de...67036840&sr=8-1


----------



## Rethelion (24. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die PS3 und den PC an den selben Monitor anschließen? Kein Bock, immer umzustöpseln... ^^



Hängt vom Monitor ab; viele Modelle haben ja mehrere Anschlüsse.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hängt vom Monitor ab; viele Modelle haben ja mehrere Anschlüsse.



Also ich habe jetzt einen DVI Adapter zu HDMI und einen VGA Anschluss - geht das dann?


----------



## Rethelion (24. Februar 2010)

Naja die PS3 steckst du an den DVI/HDMI-Adapter(vorausgesetzt du hast da einen weiblichen Adapter) und der PC kommt an den VGA; dann müsstest du am Bildschirm einen Knopf haben, mit dem du zwischen den beiden Eingängen umschalten kannst.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Februar 2010)

Woran erkenne ich, ob der Stecker weiblich ist? O.o
Ich habe nun von DVI zu HDMI Adapter gekauft...


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Februar 2010)

weiblich sind zB die Anschlüsse an deinem PC, männlich die die darein passen...


----------



## Rethelion (24. Februar 2010)

Weiblich=Du steckst was rein xD
Naja eigentlich logisch, du brauchst einen Adapter von HDMI auf DVI; also du steckst das HDMI-Kabel an den Adapter und bekommst dann einen DVI-Stecker.
Wobei du kannst ja auch das Gegenteil nehmen und an die PS3 stecken.

Hier ein HDMI auf DVI:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NWLLOE/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000VKAS5Q&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1TKPMZ1JKKGY9SR8V20S

Und hier DVI auf HDMI:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0015LBUIE/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000VKAS5Q&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1TKPMZ1JKKGY9SR8V20S


----------



## Erz1 (24. Februar 2010)

Aso XD
Ja, ok, dann hab ich nichts falsches gekauft XD
Dankie ^^

/edit Klappt, danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Februar 2010)

Hab ein kleines Problem: Heute ist neuer Rechner angekommen - HD5770, AthlonII X2, 4GB DDR3 RAM, MSI 770-G45 Board. Nur klappt es nicht so wie es soll. Ich hab jetzt schon 4 oder 5 mal versucht Windows7 zu installieren. Er hängt sich aber mehr ohne weniger bei dem Dateien werden expandiert bei 75% immer auf. Maus lässt sich zwar noch bewegen, und abbrechen kann ich das ganze auch, er macht aber nicht weiter. Selbst nach knapp 45Minuten keine Veränderung. Die Festplatte ist eine 80GB IDE-Platte. Kann es dadran liegen?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.dahr.ru/l_j/poster_09.jpg

Grandioses Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon so viele Dinge gefunden...
Assassins Creed, AvP, Bioshock, Duke Nukem, Serious Sam, Prince of Persia, Bomberman, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Gears of War, Thief, KotOR, Soul Reaver...

Großartig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Februar 2010)

Was steht da eigentlich auf dem Schild welches der eine auf dem Bild hält?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Ich könnts dir in lateinische Buchstaben umschreiben, gegebenenfalls n paar Worte ins deutsche übersetzen wenn mir die passende Entsprechung einfällt. Mal schaun, wie eingerostet mein russisch ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

```
Isportim
reputaziu <-Reputation, oder sowas in der Art :S
kultowogo
igrowogo < igra-irgendwas hat was mit spielen zu tun
rasrabotschika
dorogo
```

Da mit die Worte mit "ogo" am Ende nicht bekannt sind, hab ich keine Ahnung wie sie betont werden. Je nach Betonung wird aus einem stimmlosen, also unbetonten "o" ein "a" und soweit ich weiß würde in dieser Endung das "g" auch wie ein "w" ausgesprochen. Ist irgendne deklinierte Form von Nomen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Hmm, immerhin weiss ich jetzt das du ein wenig latein und russisch kannst. War eigentlich nur ein wenig neugierig, und dachte halt da steht was wichtiges drauf. Scheint aber nicht so wichtig zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Latein? Außer den ins deutschen übertragenen Fremdworten kein bisschen. Falls es dir nicht bewusst ist: Wir nutzen lateinische Buchstaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutsche Buchstaben findest du auf Hitlers Propagandaplakaten... :S
Russisch hatte ich in der 7.-10. Klasse in der Schule, aber viel ist davon nicht hängen geblieben. ;D
Immerhin lesen kann ichs noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Das wir lateinische Buchstaben benutzen weiss ich. Das war jetzt eigentlich daher genommen, da du das mit der Aussprache mehr oder weniger wusstest, und auch immerhin 2 Wörter kanntest. Okay, "reputaziu" hätte ich warscheinlich noch selbst erraten können :>
Die Buchstaben auf den Plakaten fand ich irgendwie hübscher als die lateinischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Buffed ärgert mich. Warum schreibt der jetzt auf mal in 'nem anderem Font? oO
Und, ihr habt Russisch in der Schule? Bei uns gibts nur Latein, Spanisch und Französisch.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Meine Schule war eine der wenigen. Wir hatten damals in der Wahl ab der 5 Latein und ab Kl. 7 dann Englisch zu lernen oder mit Englisch in Klasse 5 anzufangen und in der 7. dann entweder französisch oder russisch zu nehmen. Da ich französisch nicht mag war die Entscheidung ne einfache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zweite Wort, wovon ich irgendwas wusste hat einfach nen Wortstamm der mir bekannt ist. Im russischen gibt es das Verb "igradch", zumindest würde man es so ähnlich aussprechen. Das heißt wörtlich überstetzt spielen. Weshalb ich davon ausging, dass das Wort was dort steht irgendwas mit Spielen/das Spiel zu tun hat. Die Endung kam mir auch bekannt vor, soweit ich weiß ists die typische Endung für den 5. oder 6.Fall eines Nomens im russischen. Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung ist schon n Weilche her. ;D


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

Toll hätte gerne mit euch über die BW diskutiert, aber nein seit meinem letzten Post vor 2,5 Seiten, war mein Inet weg, einfach so bis heute morgen :O

Btw.. Das neue Steam UI ist mega geil, nur schade das ich für die tolle Spiele Bibliothek nur 2 Spiele habe, Css und Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich konnte früher als ich Css gekauft und installiert habe, auch das dabei gewesene HL² Deathmatch und Doy of Defeat zocken. Aber jetzt angeblich net mehr, kommt nur Code ist schon benutzt.

Klar für mein Css, aber sind die anderen dann net mit freigeschaltet ? wie früher !?

Edit: Kyragan, weißt du was in diesem Lied gesagt wird, dass ist auch russisch ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp69q5p1C98


----------



## WeriTis (25. Februar 2010)

Ganz kurze Frage: bei den Gigabyte Mainboards mit 2xUSB 3.0 und SATA 6GB/s steht dabei, dass bei Aktivieren der Features die PCIe x16 Schiene nur noch mit PCIe x8 läuft... hat das aktuell irgend nen Einfluss auf die GraKa-Leistung? Ich meine, die zweite PCIe für die zweite Crossfire/SLI-Karte ist ja afaik auch nur PCIe x4 oder so...


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Der Performanceunterschied von x8 zu x16 ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Den wird man selbst in Benchmarks nicht feststellen können. Völlig egal ob der Slot mit x8 oder x16 läuft.
@Nebola Keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Februar 2010)

geil guten Formatter für meine USB Sticks gefunden http://www.sdcard.or...mers/formatter/

hatte meinen Sandisk Extreme Cruzer Contour normal über Windows formatiert und U3 entfernt danach lief er nurnoch um die 14-14,5MB GB schreiben statt vorher 19MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt mit dem SDFormatter formatiert und rennt wieder auf 19-20MB/sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Februar 2010)

Schon jemand wach der sich mit Netzwerken etwas besser auskennt als ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgendes: haben hier in der Schule ein paar Probleme...

Es sind 4 oder 5 Rechner mit einem Router verbunden (und n paar Laptops hin und wieder).

Bei einem der Rechner werden allerdings keine Einstellungen gespeichert (nicht nur Netzwerk). Auch im BIOS werden sämtliche Einstellungen beim Reboot zurückgesetz. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt? 

Kann der Jumper da irgentwelche manuellen Einstellungen vornehmen? Oder Batterie leer?


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Februar 2010)

Edit: Wo genau finde ich in der Verwaltung (XP) dann die Ereignisprotokolle beim booten? Vielleicht findet man da ja was..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

gibt es bei XP nicht, glaub erst ab Vista! 

wenn die Sachen nicht mal im Bios gespeichert werden, würde ich sagen Batterie Leer.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/14536-asus-rog-ares-erstes-benchmarkergebnis-der-qechten-hd-5870-x2q.html

WAS ZUR HÖLLE? HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

O.o ^^ und wieder ein schlag in die fresse für NVidia


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Naja vor allem ist die Karte ne Goldgrube für e.on und Co... 8+8+6-Pin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

Alter, das ist ja krank o.O

Vorallem wie das Ding aussieht :O 1000€ klar, locker hol ich mir 5 von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Februar 2010)

Sehe es jetzt kein Schlag für Nvidia, ich meine, wer kauft sich denn bitte son Teil ....


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> locker hol ich mir 5 von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Februar 2010)

Denkt ihr eigentlich es macht nen merkbaren Unterschied WoW in 1920x1080 oder 1680x1050 zu spielen?


----------



## aseari (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso kommentierst du dich selbst? Schizo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh die Karten auch nicht wirklich als Konkurrenz an. Dafür ist der Preis einfach zu krass. Aber wer weiß schon, wie hoch nVidia seine Preise ansetzt. Damit könnten die sich noch gehörig ins eigene Bein schiessen. Nach nem halben Jahr ATI-Vormacht kommt nVidia endlich nach und dann sind die Preise zu hoch? Das wäre echt ein ziemlich übler Fehler....


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

ne das bezog sich auf Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja nen Unterschied bei der Auflösung ist da.


----------



## Niranda (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich übers Internet einen Vertrag abschließe, bzgl. Domainbeauftragung, habe ich dort ein 2 Wöchiges "Rückgaberecht"?

Strato liegt mir grad auf den Füßen.
Die sagten mir, ich solle meine Domain in einen kostenlosen Resellervertrag überschreiben lassen, damit ich die DNS-Einstellungen bearbeiten kann.
Mein Mann hat expliziet am Telefon gefragt, ob weitere kosten durch die Domain entstehen oder ob diese über das Paket abgerechnet werden (10 Freie Domains zum Server) - ihm wurde versichert, das läuft über das Paket, es entstehen folglich keine Kosten.
Jetzt haben wir ne Rechnung hier zu liegen...


----------



## Xerivor (25. Februar 2010)

Das was sie am Telefon sagen ist nicht verpflichtend.. immer schriftlich geben lassen :/ 
Am besten nochmal anrufen und sagen war wohl nen Missverständnis und notfalls den Abteilungsleiter sprechen wollen dann werden sie meistens kooperativ...^^


----------



## Niranda (25. Februar 2010)

habs lieber schriftlich gemacht, um nachweise zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie mich sowas schon wieder ankotzt. Werd jetzt gleich nen artikel verfassen: "Testbericht: Strato"
- die einrichtung vom server haben sie nicht hinbekommen
- fehlinformation
- leistung =/


----------



## Erz1 (25. Februar 2010)

Also meine PS3 aufm Monitor funktioniert echt super - allerdings hab ich noch Angst die Kabel für die meine Boxen aufzumachen - die nette Dame von MediaMarkt hat mir diese (http://www.vivanco.de/cgi-bin/vivanco/de_DE/productDetail.html?catId=1019&showItems=1&pageNo=1&pageSize=10&productId=8431&todo=add) in die Hand gedrückt - aber die sind doch falsch? O.o Immerhin haben die 15 Euro gekostet und die jetzt aufzumachen und die gehen dann nicht XD
Sorry, dass ich nochmal nachfragen muss .p


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Ja, das sind die falschen. Du musst Cinch auf 3.5mm Klinke haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2010)

Ein Ares-CF würde endlich ein Enermax Revolution 85+ mit 1250W rechtfertigen für nen Dual- (bzw. in dem Fall Quad-) GPU Betrieb. Ich bin aber mal noch skeptisch was den Kühler betrifft. Immerhin hatte ja auch schon die Mars einen ach so tollen Kühler und im Endeffekt ist jede überhitzt. 450W führt man nicht mal so eben ab. Zum Vergleich: ein normaler 450°C-Lötkolben hat ~25W.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Februar 2010)

Ich will mal ein Board sehen, das Ares-CF möglich macht. Das muss eine Sonderanfertigung sein, ansonsten sind doch die PCI-E-Slots viel zu nah aneinander...das ist ja mindestens ein Triple-Slot-Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das wird dann den Enthusiasten wieder nicht gefallen, da die ein Übertakter-BIOS haben wollen...


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

Für 2 solcher Karten gibts eh nur eine kühle Dauerlösung: Chiller oder LN2!


----------



## Erz1 (25. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die falschen. Du musst Cinch auf 3.5mm Klinke haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na super ^^ Muss ich die wohl umtauschen :S 
Aber ohne Ton geht ja vorerst auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich will mal ein Board sehen, das Ares-CF möglich macht. Das muss eine Sonderanfertigung sein, ansonsten sind doch die PCI-E-Slots viel zu nah aneinander...das ist ja mindestens ein Triple-Slot-Kühler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm Falathrim, du meinst das hoffentlich als Witz? Es gibt mehr als genug OC-Boards, auf denen das möglich ist. 

Aus dem Kopf aufgelistet:

LGA775:
Rampage Extreme
EP45 Extreme
T Power i45
alle 790i

LGA1156
P55 FTW
P55 SLI
Maximus III Formula

LGA1366:
X58 Classified
X58 4Way Classified
Rampage II Extreme
Rampage III Extreme
P6T7 Supercomputer

gibt mehr als genug welche ein solches CF erlauben und dazu mehr als genug OC-Potential bieten, am Mainboard solls nicht scheitern.

edit: Kyragan, LN2 seh ich jetzt mal eher nicht als Dauerlösung. Eine potente Wasserkühlung dürfte aber reichen. Wenn ich an manche WaKüs aus dem Luxx denke mit Dual-Laing, Mora und Triple 140er, dann reicht das mehr als lässig.
Chiller sind ne feine Sache, aber wie bei KoKüs sollte man den Stromverbrauch nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

War auch eher scherzhaft gemeint. Was die Wakü angeht hab ich meine Zweifel. Nicht weil die Wakü es nicht schafft, sondern weil die Karte nicht auf dem Referenzdesign aufbaut sondern ein völlig anderes PCB-Layout hat. Dafür nen passenden Wasserkühler zu finden wird wohl nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein... :S


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Gibt doch Leute die Geld haben, und sich so ein Teil selbst anfertigen. Laufen davon nicht sogar 2 im Luxx rum die sich sowas selber machen? Oder war es das PCGHX-Forum... keine Ahnung mehr.


----------



## Soramac (25. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> *Gibt doch Leute die Geld haben*, und sich so ein Teil selbst anfertigen. Laufen davon nicht sogar 2 im Luxx rum die sich sowas selber machen? Oder war es das PCGHX-Forum... keine Ahnung mehr.



Da haste recht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

Weiss einer wenn man per Nachnamen bestellt, ob man mehr bezahlt?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2010)

In der Regel schlagen die Versandhändler noch 2-4€ extra obendrauf.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab ein kleines Problem: Heute ist neuer Rechner angekommen - HD5770, AthlonII X2, 4GB DDR3 RAM, MSI 770-G45 Board. Nur klappt es nicht so wie es soll. Ich hab jetzt schon 4 oder 5 mal versucht Windows7 zu installieren. Er hängt sich aber mehr ohne weniger bei dem Dateien werden expandiert bei 75% immer auf. Maus lässt sich zwar noch bewegen, und abbrechen kann ich das ganze auch, er macht aber nicht weiter. Selbst nach knapp 45Minuten keine Veränderung. Die Festplatte ist eine 80GB IDE-Platte. Kann es dadran liegen?



Ich zitier mich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Februar 2010)

Hatte das nicht einer schonmal vor kurzen?
Gabs doch nen Extrathread, ich glaub, der hat nen Ramriegel rausgenommen, dann ging es.
Ich schätze nicht, dass es daran zwar liegt, aber nja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Riegeln hab ich auch schon versucht. Hab mir sogar schon von wem anders eine Win7 DVD geliehen, kam aber genau der selbe Fehler :/


----------



## Erz1 (25. Februar 2010)

Hast du sonst echt mal versucht, die Festplatte zu wechseln?
/bin off .p


----------



## Shefanix (25. Februar 2010)

Hab keine andere Platte zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

Auch keiner der dir eine geben kann? 

(Spiele gerade BioShock 2 ob wohl ich 1 nocht nicht fertig habe ;=) )


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2010)

Na du bist aber ein Böser! 

Ich hab gerade wieder Planet Erde (Jungel) auf BluRay angeschaut...die Doku haut mich jedes Mal aufs Neue um...


----------



## Falathrim (25. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Öhm Falathrim, du meinst das hoffentlich als Witz? Es gibt mehr als genug OC-Boards, auf denen das möglich ist.
> 
> Aus dem Kopf aufgelistet:
> 
> ...


Ja kp wie riesig der Kühler ist o.0 Ja ich hab das ernstgemeint...ich mein der Kühler sieht riesig aus...


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2010)

na klar, aber die Boards würden selbst mit Tripleslot-Kühler noch CF- _UND_ OC-fähig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Na du bist aber ein Böser!
> 
> Ich hab gerade wieder Planet Erde (Jungel) auf BluRay angeschaut...die Doku haut mich jedes Mal aufs Neue um...



bestimmt gut Download dauert nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. Februar 2010)

Soll was heißen? Dass du ihn dir gerade ziehst? Würde ich nicht zu laut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das dauert. Meine Box hier hat 5 BluRays, auf jeder sind 2-3 Folgen zu je ~50Min in 1080p. Das ist einiges an Material.
Die Box lohnt sich aber zu kaufen, sofern man die entsprechenden Geräte zu Hause hat. Die komplette BluRay-Version kostet keine 40€ mehr, aber man hat stundenlange Bilder wie man sie noch nie gesehen hat. Dazu sehr informative, aber dennoch immer leicht zu verstehende Kommentare.


----------



## muehe (25. Februar 2010)

nee zieh ich nich hatte nurmal geschaut wären 42GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1080p muss schon sein sonst brauch man es sich nich wirklich angucken

informiere/belese mich grade über vernünftige Blue Ray Player nächsten Monat wahrscheinlich mal zuschlagen


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

So morgen wird wohl erst mal die Telekom angerufen, das ist nen Witz hier mit dem Internet seit 2 tagen.

Ich habe den ganzen Tag Internet wenn ich es net brauche (z.B. wenn ich in der Schule bin) Mittags ist hin und wieder das Netz weg und nun habe ich immer Abends von 5/halb 6 bos ca. 21:30/22 Uhr kein Internet.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Februar 2010)

Denke, wenn die Platte keinen defekt hat sollte es daran auf keinen Fall liegen. Ist die CD denn auch im guten Zustand? Alternativ mal den Inhalt auf einen Bootfähigen USB Stick kopieren und von dort installieren.

Edit: Das war an Shefa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: gut, hat sich erledigt da eine andere CD bei dir auch nicht unktioniert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2010)

Hat einer von euch das Game 

*Frontlines Fuel of War? 
*

hab es auf Steam für 9,99€ gesehen sieht noch interessant aus! ^^


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch das Game
> 
> *Frontlines Fuel of War?
> *
> ...



Der Trailer schaut ganz gut aus...


Mal ne blöde frage, wenn ich den ATI Overdrive Aktiviere geht dann die Garantie verloren ?


----------



## Falathrim (25. Februar 2010)

Da Frontlines ein Multiplayer-Shooter ist, würd ich mich erstmal bei der Community informieren, wie aktiv die noch ist


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Jo mach ich! =) 

hab gerade die Systemanforderungen, Von Assassin's Creed 2 reicht meine Geforce 8800GTS immer noch. O.o 


*Mindestanforderungen:

CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo 1,8 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 64 2,4 GHz oder höher
*HAUPTSPEICHER:* 1,5 GB RAM Windows XP (2 GB RAM Vista/ 7 )
*FESTPLATTE: *8 GB freier Festplattenspeicher plus 1 GB für die Auslagerungsdatei
*3D GRAFIKKARTE:* 100% DirectX 9.0 kompatibel, mind 256 MB RAM, Shader 3.0 und den aktuellsten Treibern
*SOUNDKARTE:* 100% DirectX 9.0 kompatibel
*DVD-ROM:* Dual-Layer Laufwerk
*BETRIEBSSYSTEM:* Windows XP (SP3)/ Vista (SP2), Windows7

Unterstützte Grafikkarten:
 ATI® RADEON® X1950-, HD2000-/3000-/4000-/5000-Serie
NVIDIA GeForce® 7-/8-/9-/100-/200-Serie
Laptop-Versionen dieser Chipsätze können funktionieren, werden aber offiziell nicht unterstützt.



*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:
**
CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 2,6 GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ oder höher
*HAUPTSPEICHER:* 2 GB RAM 
*FESTPLATTE: *2.5 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
*3D GRAFIKKARTE:* 100% DirectX 9.0c kompatibel, mind 512 MB RAM und den aktuellsten Treibern, GeForce 8800 GT oder ATI Radeon HD4700
*SOUNDKARTE:* 100% DirectX 9.0c kompatibel
*DVD-ROM:* Dual-Layer Laufwerk
*BETRIEBSSYSTEM:* Windows XP (SP3)/ Vista (SP2), Windows7


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Dann schau dir mal die von Metro2033 an. ;D


----------



## Areos (26. Februar 2010)

bei ati overdrive erlischt die garantie nicht

BLu ray player kann ich panasonic empfehlen da hab ich selber einen. falls es nur ums geld geht nimm samsung die sind am billigsten


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die von Metro2033 an. ;D



Du meinst diese:



> *Optimale Systemanforderungen: Metro 2033 *
> - Core i7-CPU
> - Nvidia DirectX 11 Grafikkarte (Geforce GTX 480 und Geforce GTX 470)
> - So viel RAM wie möglich (8 GiB+)
> - Schnelle HDD oder SSD



Mal ne Frage: Wird meine HD5850'er dafür (locker) reichen?


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

denke schon 

dann halt aber nicht mit allen Details oder halt weniger Fps


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> denke schon
> 
> dann halt aber nicht mit allen Details oder halt weniger Fps



Oha. Welche Imba-Grafikkarte würde man dann den brauchen um das Spiel mit allen Details spielen zu können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

na die von dir zitierten optimalen Systemanforderungen 

hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch nicht drüber informiert 

aber mit der 5850 liegts zwischen empfohlen und optimal und wirst sicher gut spielen können wenn der Rest des Systems auch relativ aktuell ist


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Freue mich schon sehr auf das Spiel, habe nämlich auch das (geniale) Buch gelesen.

Wird also eine ganz neue Erfahrung: Spielen, was man gelesen hat. Yeha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke dir.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die von Metro2033 an. ;D



Core i7-CPU 	*Hab ich i7-860 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
- Nvidia DirectX 11 Grafikkarte (Geforce GTX 480 und Geforce GTX 470) *GTX 480 wird gekauft so bald es sie gibt*
- So viel RAM wie möglich (8 GiB+) *ok dann kauf ich halt noch mal 4GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
- Schnelle HDD oder SSD *ich hab eine Schnell HDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit:

das einziges was ich kaufen müsste wäre RAM da die GTX480 schon lange auf der liste steht.
*


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

dein Abstand von Mugen zu Grafikkarte is ja krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> dein Abstand von Mugen zu Grafikkarte is ja krass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ja 2 PCI... könne es auch Stück weiter unten montieren... aber ja der abstand ist schon sehr gering, passt vielleicht gerade noch der kleine Finger dazwischen. (gerade... nicht Quer)


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

würde auf Dauer glaube n anderen einbauen


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2010)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder sind die SSDs in den letzten Monaten deutlich teurer geworden ?


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

Speicher/Chippreise haben sich ja erhöht und Dollar in den letzten Wochen auch wieder stärker geworden

wobei es an dem Beispiel eigentlich geht : http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/?phist=444063&age=183


----------



## Nebola (26. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde frage, wenn ich den ATI Overdrive Aktiviere geht dann die Garantie verloren ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2010)

nein, sie geht erst bei OC verloren.


----------



## Nebola (26. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte das aktiviert, und dann mal den Kühler bissel höher gestellt, passiert da was ? also wegen Garantie.

Und ob die CPU Tekt höher gesetzt haben, weiß ich net mehr :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Die Geforce GTX 480 soll die kompletten 512 Shader verwenden, die Geforce GTX 470 448 Shader bei gleichen Taktraten. Angeblich wäre die GPU ohne Last im 2D-Modus und 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 70° C heiß gewesen, bei hörbarer, aber nicht störender Lärmentwicklung. Laut SemiAccurate sei diese Wärmeentwicklung auch der Grund, warum es PC-Gehäuse mit Geforce GTX 480-Zerifikation gebe.

wenn das stimmt fresse ich einen Besen O.o


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Das stimmt nie im Leben. Das stammt vom Charlie und der steht bekanntlich auf der ATi-Gehaltsliste... :S


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2010)

Metrol2033? Was soll das sein? Und was sind das für Systemanforderungen? Seit ihr alle schwachsinnig geworden, macht ihr Witze oder glaubt ihr, daß ich für das Spiel eine GTX470 brauche, um die Details voll aufzudrehen?
Eine Grafikkarte, von der noch niemand weiß, wie schnell sie ist?^^

Und 8 GB Ram? Ist das ein natives 64bit-Spiel? Bin grad etwas verwirrt.^^

Was labert ihr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,699015/Metro-2033-Erste-Spielszenen-des-Ego-Shooters-mitgefilmt/PC/Video/


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2010)

Ist gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Anforderungen halte ich jedoch trotzdem für nen Witz.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Naja das Game hatn Nvidia-Brand und nutzt PhysX. Gut möglich, dass es da Monsterhardware insbesondere bei den Grafikkarten braucht.


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2010)

Naja - die Entwickler haben auch kraeftig an der Stalker-Engine mitgewerkelt. Die wissen, dass der Murks auf keinem aktuellen Rechner fluessig laeuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mein Win7 ist frisch aufgesetzt, jetzt hab ich eine offizielle Release-Version. Und dank externer Festplatte, die gleich mitgeliefert wurde, konnte ich schoen alle Spiele als Backup sichern und einfach nach der Win7-Installation wieder einspielen. Die Steam-Backup-Funktion ist recht praktisch und funktioniert auch ordentlich!


----------



## Areos (26. Februar 2010)

solche anforderungen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. solche hardware besitzen leute im 1 stelligen % bereich. ide wollen das ja auch verkaufen oder ?



hab mir grad nen trailer angeschaut. ich muss sagen sieht gut aus aber nicht so gut das solche hohe anforderungen gerechtfertigt sind. 
vielleicht sollten die noch etwas das spiel optimieren. gab in der vergangenheit genug spiele mit heftigen anforderungen/schlechter per4mance weil sie einfach nur schlecht programiert wurden.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel sieht nun nicht so aus, als ob es nun sone Hardwareanforderungen hätte - und wenn - wird das Spiel ne riesen Pleite , das trifft auf die wenigsten Gruppen zu.

Übrigens: Kann man bei Hardwareversand auf Rechnung bestellen? O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht nun nicht so aus, als ob es nun sone Hardwareanforderungen hätte - und wenn - wird das Spiel ne riesen Pleite , das trifft auf die wenigsten Gruppen zu.



Ich finde schon sieht dir erst die Grafik bracht an!


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2010)

Das sind die optimalen Anforderungen, mehr auch nicht. Wie viele Leute konnten Crysis nach Release auf höchsten Einstellungen zocken? Das spiel ist immer noch eine Referenz an Hardwarehunger, nur haben sies damals nicht so gesagt...spielen können wird mans auch mit nem aktuellen mittelklasse-PC. Und wenn das Spiel auch nur ein bischen so gut ist wie das Buch, wird es in meinen Besitz gelangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich finde schon sieht dir erst die Grafik bracht an!



Ich sage nicht, dass es schlecht aussieht - lediglich, dass ich z.B. 8GB für übertrieben halte - aber möglich isses trotzdem. .p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

wir werden es am 26 März sehen. laut Golem kommt es dann raus! 

also mich störtet es nicht wenn es dem am Schluss echt so Hardware Hunger hat, Liegt auch daran das ich alles erfühlen werde bis auf den RAM denn man dann nach kaufen kann...

es gibt wohl keine Besser Werbung als das Game, Fermi soll ja 26 März raus kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wenn das Spiel auch nur ein bischen so gut ist wie das Buch, wird es in meinen Besitz gelangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so ist es! Hast du Metro2034 schon gelesen? Also den Nachfolger? Soll ja der reinste Müll sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finde übrigens schon das das Spiel (laut Trailer) unnormal geil aussehen wird.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Kann man bei einem AthlonII X2 250 auch noch Kerne freischalten? Wenn ja, was muss ich im BIOS einstellen? ACC und dann auf "All Cores"?


----------



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Kann man bei Hardwareversand auf Rechnung bestellen? O.o



Oder was icst Nachnahme?


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Oder was icst Nachnahme?



Nachnahme bedeutet das du den "Postboten", der dir die Teile/den PC bringt direkt an der Haustür bezahlst. Eigentlich recht praktisch. Dazu muss lediglich jemand zu Hause sein und du musst Ausreichend Geld in der Hosentasche haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Februar 2010)

Kann mir jemand ne ordentliche Maus und ein gutes Mauspad für 40€ empfehlen?


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kann man bei einem AthlonII X2 250 auch noch Kerne freischalten? Wenn ja, was muss ich im BIOS einstellen? ACC und dann auf "All Cores"?



Wenn der Chipsatz ACC unterstützt findet sich die Option im BIOS. Sollte dann eigentlich selbsterklärend sein. Ob das auch bei AthlonII CPUs geht, keine Ahnung. Ich habs bisher nur bei Phenoms mit Deneb Kern gesehn. Schau sonstmal in den Thread im Luxx.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne ordentliche Maus und ein gutes Mauspad für 40€ empfehlen?



Logitech MX518, Roccat Sense/Taito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kyra: Mal schauen.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ne ordentliche Maus und ein gutes Mauspad für 40€ empfehlen?



Aus eigener Erfahrung:
- Maus für 33 Euro
- Mauspad für 10 Euro


Die Maus ist aktuell sogar stark Reduziert und die beliebteste Gaming-Maus momentan. Die SteelSeries-Mauspad sind auch sehr beliebt und Qualitativ unschlagbar.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Die SteelSeries-Mauspad sind auch sehr beliebt und Qualitativ unschlagbar.



Solange man keine Katze hat, an den scheiss Dinger bleiben die Katzen harre Kleben, wie scheisse am AR***.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Hehe okay. Damit habe ich dann leider noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mit den Katzen harren mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja das Game hatn Nvidia-Brand und nutzt PhysX. Gut möglich, dass es da Monsterhardware insbesondere bei den Grafikkarten braucht.



Das sagt doch schon alles. Bestimmt hat da Nvidia bei den Anforderungen mitgewirkt. Mir kann echt keiner erzählen, daß das Spiel mit einer 5850 nicht in höchster Detailstufe laufen würde.
Und 8 GB Ram? Wenn es als native 64bit Version erscheint, dann ja. Ansonsten gilt die Regel, daß ein 32bit Prozess selbst unter einen 64bit OS, wo die Trennung zwischen Kernel-Speicher und User-Speicher wegfällt,
höchstens 2 GB Ram nutzen darf. Mit gesetzten LAA-Flag im File-Header wären noch 4 GB theoretisch möglich, aber das war es dann.

Außerdem finde ich es sehr scheinheilig, eine Karte als optimal anzugeben, die noch nicht mal auf dem Markt ist. Da bleibt ja erstmal abzuwarten, ob eine 470GTX überhaupt schneller ist, als eine 5850. 
Und dann noch CoreI7? Wegen SMT? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das Spiel überhaupt mit Quad skaliert, geschweige dem, daß es einen Nutzen von 8 logischen Einheiten ziehen könnte. Und ohne SMT ist ein CoreI7 in Spielen einen Phenom II oder Core2Quad auch nicht viel voraus.

Mir scheint, die Anforderungen wurden in Zusammenarbeit von Intel und Nvidia gemacht, um die Leute zum Kaufen zu animieren und mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir werden ja bald sehen. Wenn es einigermaßen gut bewertet wird, dann werde ich es wohl kaufen. Denn gut sieht es ja schon aus.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Hinter das technische Innenleben hat niemand von uns Einblick. Ich halte ne Fermi-Karte und nen i7 auch nicht für unbedingt realistisch, außer die Grafikengine ist ähnlich verworren und schlecht gecoded wie die von Stalker.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Was nicht so abwegig wäre, schließlich Arbeiten viele der damaligen "Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl" Entwickler inzwischen bei "4A-Game" Arbeiten. Genaue diese Entwickelten Metro2033.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2010)

Jo, aber die lernen ja hoffentlich auch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2010)

Womit wir wieder bei meiner Aussage von vor 2 Seiten waeren. Aber auf mich hoert ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Macht doch Spaß sich im Kreis zu drehen, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Hm, kann es sein der Versand von Computec etwas langsam ist? Ich hab letzte Woche Mittwoch die aktuelle PCGH Premium als Einzelheft bestellt (3D Mark Vantage und 06 Vollversionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sie ist immer noch nicht da...

Was ganz anderes - falls ihr Psychothriller mögt kann ich euch Shutter Island sehr empfehlen. Hab ich eben gesehn und ich muss sagen dass ich schon lange keinen Film mehr gesehen habe zu dem das Genre besser passt - unglaublich verstrickte und verwirrende Handlung, aber extrem gut gemacht.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Habe Shutter Island auch schon gesehen. Film ist wirklich gut. Aber meiner Meinung nach merkt man so ca. ab der Mitte des Films was eigentlich "Sache ist".


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Februar 2010)

OK. das mit der Katze ist problematisch. :/ Habe hier so n Stinktier abends rumlungern....


Edit: Bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Naja, ein paar der Leute mit denen ich im Kino war haben es auch am Schluss noch nicht kapiert... so offensichtlich ist das ja nicht. Auch wenn ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass es stimmt was ich denke :

Spoiler!



Spoiler



Meiner Meinung nach ist er wirklich noch ein US Marshall und wurde von den 'Betreibern' der Insel/Klinik eben gezielt ausgesucht weil sie mit ihm Experimente machen wollen. Und der Satz den er am Schluss zu Chuck bzw. seinem Psychologe sagt deutet ja darauf hin dass er auf dem Weg zum Leuchtturm noch irgendwie Selbstmord begeht.



Edit : Das übliche.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich eine 5000 kBit/s Leitungen hab und auf eine 20000 kBit/s wechseln möchte wie lange brauche die um mir das frei zu schalten? nehme an kommt auf den Anbieter drauf an? xD


----------



## Soramac (26. Februar 2010)

Richtig, am besten immer Druck machen, wenn die sich Zeit lassen.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar der Leute mit denen ich im Kino war haben es auch am Schluss noch nicht kapiert... so offensichtlich ist das ja nicht. Auch wenn ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass es stimmt was ich denke :
> 
> Spoiler!
> 
> ...




War bei uns genauso! Am Schluss war sich keiner so recht sicher wie das Ende nun gemeint war. Aber ich hatte wie gesagt schon ab der Mitte die Vermutung...



Spoiler



...das er selbst ein "Irrer" ist. Deswegen hat mir das Ende ja eigentlich recht gegeben. Also wie gesagt: Meiner Meinung nach ist er kein US Marshall mehr, sondern auch ein Geisteskranker.



Welchen "Satz am Schluss" genau meinst du? Kann gut sein das ich vollkommen auf dem Holzweg bin und du recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Richtig, am besten immer Druck machen, wenn die sich Zeit lassen.



Ok! xD 

ich weiss nicht ob ihr die seite kennt, http://de.justin.tv/libertiordeth#r=z05MWMs~ kann man leute bei was auch immer zu schauen. in dem Fall spielt einer Mass effect 1! werde dem nächst wohl auch so was machen.xD


----------



## Nebola (26. Februar 2010)

Meine Fresse, hey ich habe wieder Internet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also der Telekom Typ meinte an unserer Leitung liegen einige Schäden vor, klar was sonst :<


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Welchen "Satz am Schluss" genau meinst du? Kann gut sein das ich vollkommen auf dem Holzweg bin und du recht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



'Ich frage mich - ist es besser als guter Mann zu sterben oder als Monster zu leben?' sagt er als letzes, bevor der Arzt und die anderen kommen und ihn abholen. Und man sieht ja auch schon dass einer der Leute dieses Werkzeug, mit dem die den Patienten über die Augenhöhle im Gehirn rumstochern und die Nerven ausschalten, dabei hat. Dass er das sagt weist ja ziemlich eindeutig darauf hin dass er seinen Verstand noch hat und die Eingeständnisse nur Show waren um sie glauben zu lassen dass die Medikamente bzw. die ganze Aktion bei ihm gewirkt haben (vermute ich jedenfalls). Vielleicht begeht er ja auch gar nicht Selbstmord auf dem Weg sondern versucht noch die 'Ärzte' umzubringen um die Experimente zu beenden und sagt den Satz weil er sich bewusst ist dass er vermutlich keine Chanche hat lebend von der Insel wegzukommen.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Macht Sinn was du schreibst. Aber schau mal was ich hier (Spoiler) gefunden habe. Dieser Amerikaner denkt genauso wie ich es tat scheinbar.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Naja, wirklich sicher kann man sich ja leider nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie macht beides halbwegs Sinn, aber ich denke nicht dass er den letzten Satz gesagt hätte wenn es so wäre wie du meinst.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Schonwieder Bluescreen Crash...


```
Problemsignatur:
 Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
 Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
 Gebietsschema-ID:	2057

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
 BCCode:	3b
 BCP1:	00000000C0000096
 BCP2:	FFFFF80002C82052
 BCP3:	FFFFF88006E13F50
 BCP4:	0000000000000000
 OS Version:	6_1_7600
 Service Pack:	0_0
 Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
 C:\Windows\Minidump\022610-30825-01.dmp
 C:\Users\Kyraa\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-98686-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
 http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
 C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt
```

Wenn jemand davon Ahnung hat kann ich auch noch das komplette Dump-File Laden. Hatte den Bluescreen gestern schon, aufm Desktop.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Brauch mal bissl Hilfe. Irgendwie kann ich nicht auf den XP-Rechner vom Kumpel zugreifen, und er nicht auf meinen 7 Rechner. Selbe Workgroup sind wir. Sonst noch was zum einstellen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Dateifreigabe aktiviert? Netzwerkerkennung aktiviert?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Jap, beides aktiviert.


----------



## Vaishyana (26. Februar 2010)

Zahle ich bei Amazon keinen Versand für die Maus und das Pad?


----------



## Kyragan (26. Februar 2010)

Alles über 20€ Bestellwert ist bei Amazon versandfrei.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

So, mittlerweile kann er auf meinen PC zugreifen, aber wenn er einen Ordner öffnen will kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. Berechtigungen habe ich aber alle gegeben fürs Netzwerk :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Kann mir mal Jemand sagen was VDSL ist O.o


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Schnelles Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[font=arial, sans-serif]Very High Speed Digital Subscriber Line[/font]


----------



## Soramac (26. Februar 2010)

VDSL entspricht 25.000 und 50.000 DSL.

Sprich, eine sehr schnelle Leitung, unter Wikipedia gibt es die Erklärung.

Wünschen würde ich mir so ein Internet.. Dorf DSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> VDSL entspricht 25.000 und 50.000 DSL.
> 
> Sprich, eine sehr schnelle Leitung, unter Wikipedia gibt es die Erklärung.
> 
> ...



Ich auch... 3000er Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und andere bekommen in der Stadt fast fürn gleichen Presi 16.000 Bit Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (26. Februar 2010)

Wär froh wenn ich eine 3000er hätte.. ich lade mit 48kb/s ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schnelles Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich nun von DSL zu VDSL Wechsel macht das Gossen unterschied...hab bei meinem Anbieter, meine nummer testen lassen wie viel ich bekommen würde. Verfügbar (bis 15000 Kbit/s)... aber mein Onkel der gerade mal 2 Minuten mit dem Auto von mir weg wohnt wenn ich dem seine Nummer eingebe bekommt der die ganzen 20000 kBit/s O.o muss man das verstehen?


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Sagtmal... seit wann kann OC den MBR zerschiessen?
Ich war gerade wieder ein bischen am übertakten und auf einmal startet jedes mal beim Hochfahren die Systemstartreperatur, auch ohne OC.
Und der 'Reperaturen werden ausgeführt'-Balken läuft seit fast 15 Minuten ohne merklichen Fortschritt durch...


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2010)

Was bringt dich denn zu der Annahme, daß es der MBR ist? Nen MBR neu zu schreiben dauert normal weniger als eine Sekunde. Befehl in der Konsole eingeben und Return drücken und schon sollte er wieder stehen.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wenn ich nun von DSL zu VDSL Wechsel macht das Gossen unterschied...hab bei meinem Anbieter, meine nummer testen lassen wie viel ich bekommen würde. Verfügbar (bis 15000 Kbit/s)... aber mein Onkel der gerade mal 2 Minuten mit dem Auto von mir weg wohnt wenn ich dem seine Nummer eingebe bekommt der die ganzen 20000 kBit/s O.o muss man das verstehen?



Klar macht das einen Unterschied; oder warum würdest du denn Wechseln wollen?
Und die Entfernung zur Vermittlungsstelle machts, da kommt es auf jeden Meter an. Außerdem 2Min mit dem Auto, dass kann ja schon über 1km sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Das hatte ich einfach im Verdacht, deswegen hab ich mich auch gewundert dass es so lang dauert... aber das scheints ja wohl nicht zu sein.
Naja, ich schau mal nach einem Wiederherstellungspunkt...

Edit : Komische Sache... jetzt hab ich eben mal die Startreperatur über die Installations-DVD versucht und es wurden keine Probleme gefunden. Und auf einmal fährt der Rechner wieder hoch als wäre nichts gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Klos, du kennst dich bestimmt halbwegs mit Netzwerken aus oder? Ich schaffs einfach nicht, das ich auf den XP-Rechner zugreifen kann, und er auf meinen. Ich habe wirklich alles Freigegeben, in den Optionen alles eingeschaltet was mit Netzwererkennung und Freigabe zu tun hat, aber er bekommt jedes mal eine Fehlermeldung wenn er einen Ordner öffnen will. Konnte man da nicht auch mal was mit der TCP/IP-Einstellung was machen? Nur gibts bei mir halt IPv4 und IPv6, bei ihm steht da nur TCP/IP :/

Ich Windows 7 Ultimate, er Windows XP Home.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klos, du kennst dich bestimmt halbwegs mit Netzwerken aus oder? Ich schaffs einfach nicht, das ich auf den XP-Rechner zugreifen kann, und er auf meinen. Ich habe wirklich alles Freigegeben, in den Optionen alles eingeschaltet was mit Netzwererkennung und Freigabe zu tun hat, aber er bekommt jedes mal eine Fehlermeldung wenn er einen Ordner öffnen will. Konnte man da nicht auch mal was mit der TCP/IP-Einstellung was machen? Nur gibts bei mir halt IPv4 und IPv6, bei ihm steht da nur TCP/IP :/
> 
> Ich Windows 7 Ultimate, er Windows XP Home.



Windows Firewall auf beiden Rechnern deaktiviert?

IPv6 gabs glaub ich auf XP noch nicht, aber das kannst du eh ignorieren.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Beide haben Firewall aus, ich aus Kaspersky. Sein System habe ich vorhin neu aufgesetzt, also das ist komplett sauber. 
Er kann bei mir auf einen Ordner zugreifen, und das ist "Users". Aber da will ich nicht alles reinpacken :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und die Entfernung zur Vermittlungsstelle machts, da kommt es auf jeden Meter an.



LOL O.o 

es ist genau *0.9 km... 

*Wir wohne so zu sagen fast neben einander das es so ein Grossen unterschied macht WTF? ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beide haben Firewall aus, ich aus Kaspersky. Sein System habe ich vorhin neu aufgesetzt, also das ist komplett sauber.
> Er kann bei mir auf einen Ordner zugreifen, und das ist "Users". Aber da will ich nicht alles reinpacken :>



Haargenau dieses Problem hatte ich bisher bei jeder Lan mit mindestens einem fünftel der Rechner... eine Lösung haben wir leider nie gefunden.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL O.o
> 
> es ist genau *0.9 km...
> 
> *Wir wohne so zu sagen fast neben einander das es so ein Grossen unterschied macht WTF? ^^



900m sind ne ganz schön lange Strecke. Aber du hasts eh gut, bis zu meiner Tante sinds laut Google 700m; ich hab DSL3000 sie hat DSL20000.
Bei euch liegt die Vermittlungstelle wahrscheinlich irgendwo dazwischen.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Beide haben Firewall aus, ich aus Kaspersky. Sein System habe ich vorhin neu aufgesetzt, also das ist komplett sauber.
> Er kann bei mir auf einen Ordner zugreifen, und das ist "Users". Aber da will ich nicht alles reinpacken :>



Hat er auch die richtigen Anmeldedaten beim Netzlaufwerk angegeben und sie auch richtig geschrieben(Hostname\Anmeldename)? Und habt ihrs auch mal mit dem Admin-User von dem PC auf dem die Freigabe liegt probiert?


----------



## Nebola (26. Februar 2010)

Mein Internet geht mir sowas von aufen Sack.

Ist man endlich mal Raid in ICC drin, Dicso, 2m in später inet wieder da disco usw usw >.>

1100 Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade doch noch net =/ ^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Was genau meinst du mit Host/Anmeldename?

Wenn ich bei ihm zugreifen will kommt das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem PC ist aber kein Passwort, und wenn ich als Username seinen Namen eingeben kommt das ich eines eingeben muss.

Wenn er auf einen Ordner zugreifen will von mir kommt bei ihm das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Februar 2010)

Gib mal den Admin-Account auf dem PC mit der Freigabe ein Passwort. In der Abfrage tippst du dann bei Benutzername folgendes ein:
"Name des FreigabePCs"*\*"Name des Admins"

Als Beispiel, der PC heisst Fileserver, der Admin einfach nur admin; fileserver\admin

Und bei Kennwort tippst du halt das Kennwort ein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Februar 2010)

22001 POST IM THREAD, ich bin was besonderes!


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

@ Rethi: Klappt immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Februar 2010)

Hast du mal unter Berechtigungen die Gruppe "jeder" hinzugefügt und ihr Volle Zugriffsrechte gegeben?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Ja, habe ich bereits :>


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Gemeinheiten bzgl. DSL: Bei mir im Haus ist nur 16.000 verfügbar (was auch gebucht ist), 2 Straßen weiter gibts VDSL50. Aber naja, seis drum.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich bereits :>



Ach dann weiss ichs auch ned; ist aber bestimmt irgendein Rechte/Zugriffsproblem.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Februar 2010)

Verdammt, das muss doch irgendwie gehen von XP auf Win7 zugreifen zu können, und umgekehrt :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Der hat eine Geiles Bling Bling! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: es ist eine kleine Festplatte... ^^


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

das Problem hatte ich letztens auch und dann erstmal kein Bock gehabt war mir dann zu doof nach 2 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich jetzt übers Netzwerk Daten übertragen will boote ich auch Win7

teilweise hats mal funktioniert dann wieder nicht mit XP und Win7 demnächst nochmal hinsetzen und belesen

solltest auf jedenfall über "Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben" gehen


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Verdammt, das muss doch irgendwie gehen von XP auf Win7 zugreifen zu können, und umgekehrt :/



Geht auch, ich habe es bei mir ja selbst auch eingerichtet. Meine Freundin hat XP auf dem Laptop und ich Win7. Funzt einwandfrei. Sag mir doch mal, wie du es genau eingerichtet hast.
Und ist dir bewusst, daß du auf der einen Seite die Freigabe konfigurieren musst, auf der anderen Seite unter Sicherheit aber noch die NTFS-Berechtigungen. Die lokalen NTFS-Berechtigungen haben gegenüber der Freigabe im Netzwerk Priorität.

Kann es sein, daß hier irgendetwas gesperrt ist?


----------



## Shefanix (27. Februar 2010)

Also, ich habe bei dem Laufwerk wo die ganzen Daten sind mit Rechtsklick das komplette Laufwerk freigegeben, in meinem Falle "E". Außerdem habe ich die jeweiligen Ordner noch extra zur Freigabe bereit gestellt. Was meinst du mit den lokalen NTFS-Berechtigungen? Und was sollte dort gesperrt sein?

Bei den Freigabeoptionen habe ich folgendes: Netzwerkerkennung einschalten; Datei- und Druckerfreigabe aktivieren; Kennwortgeschütztes Freigeben einschalten.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2010)

Du musst dir immer eines merken. Es gibt auf der einen Seite die Freigabe. Damit stellst du irgendwelche Resourcen im Netzwerk zur Verfüngung. Die Freigabe scheint bei dir ja zu funktionieren. Immerhin könnt ihr die Ordner ja sehen.
Du kannst ihn aber jedoch nicht öffnen, weil dir die Rechte fehlen. Die Freigabe bezieht sich immer auf das Netz. Die NTFS-Berechtigungen sind lokal und haben Vorrang.

Nehmen wir mal an, ich gebe mein Laufwerk D frei. Ich mach also Rechtsklick -> Freigabe -> Berechtigungen -> wähle meinetwegen unter Benutzer und Gruppen das Objekt "jeder". Jetzt sollte man meinen, daß ab sofort jeder auf den Ordner zugreifen kann. Ist aber nicht unbedingt der Fall. Wenn du auf den freigegebenen Ordner Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften machst und dann im Reiter "Sicherheit" schaust, dann bist du in den NTFS-Berechtigungen.

Hier kannst du ebenfalls Reche einstellen, sogar noch viel präziser als unter Freigabe. Diese Rechte werden lokal vergeben und überschreiben quasi deine Freigabe. Wenn ich unter Freigabe für das Objekt "jeder" Vollzugriff gewählt habe, daß Objekt "jeder" bei den NTFS-Berechtigungen keine Rechte hat, dann geht das in die Hose.

Du machst bei der Freigabe prinzipiell immer Vollzugriff und dann gehst du in Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit und machst da dann die eigentliche Rechtevergabe. NTFS hat wie gesagt nichts mit Freigabe zu tun, sie sind in der Rangordnung höher. Bei einen Zugriff auf einen Ordner werden diese Rechte überprüft. Ob du jetzt lokal darauf zugreifst oder über das Netz, diese Rechte sind verbindlich, völlig egal, was du unter Freigabe gemacht hast. Steht bei der Freigabe "ja" und unter NTFS (Sicherheit) "nein", dann heißt das nein.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir nun weiter. Bin im erklären leider nicht der beste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber genau da wird dein Problem liegen. Denn die Freigabe hat wie gesagt ja funktioniert. Ihr seht beide alle Ordner, jetzt müsst ihr halt auch nach den NTFS-Berechtigungen schauen. Da kannst du die gleichen Objekte wieder auswählen, wie bei der Freigabe.


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele in der Zukunft CSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennt jmd gutes Spiel ? das auch spielbar ist wenn Inet weg ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte net zu teuer sein, so Aktion Rpg mäßig, kein Bioshock....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

WTF, ich Editiere und poste nochmal, ist klar.


----------



## muehe (27. Februar 2010)

Zurück in die Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Du musst dir immer eines merken. Es gibt auf der einen Seite die Freigabe. Damit stellst du irgendwelche Resourcen im Netzwerk zur Verfüngung. Die Freigabe scheint bei dir ja zu funktionieren. Immerhin könnt ihr die Ordner ja sehen.
> Du kannst ihn aber jedoch nicht öffnen, weil dir die Rechte fehlen. Die Freigabe bezieht sich immer auf das Netz. Die NTFS-Berechtigungen sind lokal und haben Vorrang.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an, ich gebe mein Laufwerk D frei. Ich mach also Rechtsklick -> Freigabe -> Berechtigungen -> wähle meinetwegen unter Benutzer und Gruppen das Objekt "jeder". Jetzt sollte man meinen, daß ab sofort jeder auf den Ordner zugreifen kann. Ist aber nicht unbedingt der Fall. Wenn du auf den freigegebenen Ordner Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften machst und dann im Reiter "Sicherheit" schaust, dann bist du in den NTFS-Berechtigungen.
> ...



Woohoo! Es hat geklappt. Jetzt kann es endlich los gehen. Vielen Dank Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Februar 2010)

Na dann, spaßiges Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. Februar 2010)

dat guck ich mir auch nochmal an aber nich heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (27. Februar 2010)

Der nächste hat den 22000en Post. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Shefanix (27. Februar 2010)

Danke Sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Woohoo! Es hat geklappt. Jetzt kann es endlich los gehen. Vielen Dank Klos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab dich doch gefrag ob du die Berechtigungen eingestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich spiele in der Zukunft CSS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Steam wäre gerade Spellforce 2: Gold Edition Aktion nur 7,50&#8364;

EDIT: nun weiss ich für welche Plattform ich mir Splinter cell kaufe.

Demnach benötigt ihr zum Spielen mindestens:


Core 2 Duo mit 1,8 Ghz oder Athlon X2 64 mit 2,4 GHz
1,5 GB RAM (XP) bzw. 2 GB RAM (Vista / 7)
GeForce 7800 oder Radeon X1800 mit 256 MB
10 GB Festplattenspeicher
Internetverbindung mit 1 MBit/s
Die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen unterscheiden sich nicht grundlegend, es bedarf einer *GeForce 8800 GS (lol wie merkt man das es nur eine Konsole Kopie für Pc ist? es braucht nur eine Grotten Grafikart. xD egal^^)* oder Radeon 4670 mit 512 MB und einer


----------



## WeriTis (27. Februar 2010)

Core i5 750 +20Euronen... irgendwie gilt es echt nicht mehr, dass Hardware stetig günstiger wird cO


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2010)

Im Moment irgendwie nicht mehr, leider.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Februar 2010)

weiß wer wo Painschkes ist? Isser in Urlaub?Hab ihn lange nicht im Forum gesehn
@ Nebola wie wärs mit Bioshock 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Bioshock 1 fals du das noch net gespielt hasst xD


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.marketwat...iteid=rss&rss=1


----------



## Falathrim (27. Februar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> weiß wer wo Painschkes ist? Isser in Urlaub?Hab ihn lange nicht im Forum gesehn
> @ Nebola wie wärs mit Bioshock 2
> 
> 
> ...



Ihm wurd doch das Internet vor einem Monat gekappt, ab März hat er wieder.

@Nebola:
Mass Effect 1+2?
KotOR 1+2?
Dragon Age: Origins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Februar 2010)

Wird von Avira Antivir kein Symbol mehr in der Taskleiste angezeigt? Ich dacht schon grad ich hab mir was eingefangen dass es nicht mehr da ist, aber laut Tastkmanager ist es noch aktiv.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2010)

Bei Win7 kannst du einstellen was angezeigt wird und was nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht echt interessant aus...


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Hat jmd vllt Ehfahrungen mit Mass Effect ?

Also die Demo von Supreme Commander 2 ist echt gut, solltet Ihr auch mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hat jmd vllt Ehfahrungen mit Mass Effect ?



KAUFEN KAUFEN UND DANN GLEICH MASS EFFECT 2 KAUFEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hoffe mein Ehfahrungs Bericht ist eindeutig


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hat jmd vllt Ehfahrungen mit Mass Effect ?




Für mich das geilste Spiel seit sehr langem (nach ME2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wenn du RPGs magst und dem SciFi-Setting was abgewinnen kannst ist das eigentlich ein Pflichtkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (27. Februar 2010)

das stimmt vor allem die actionlastigen Kämpfe machen mega spaß..... leider hab ich öfters Probleme mit dem Bug, das auf einmal alle Helden in der Luft schweben.... aber auch Dialoge und Charaktere sind einfach hamma.. für mich auch ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

Hat hier jemand Anno 1404 oder mal gespielt bei jemanden?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Anno 1404 oder mal gespielt bei jemanden?



Ich hab es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

Wie ist es?, war am überlegen mir es zu holen + die Erweiterung die vorgestern rauskam, die Demo hat schon richtig Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

So, Mass Effect gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 14,99€ ist voll ok.

ME2 ist aber zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich jetzt genug Geld hätte fürde noch kommen...

ME2
CoD 6 MW2
Starcraft 2 (was aber wohl erst 2011 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Left 4 Dead 1 & 2
Supreme Commander 2 (was glaub am 5 März kommt, ist aber wies aussieht kein Preis bekannt oder so)


Was ist eig mit diesem Zombie Spiel das in so ner Wüste ist, glaub des hieß Rage oder so, hat doch Asoriel glaub mal nen Trailer gepostet, ist das schon raus ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Februar 2010)

Gute... Beschäftigt ein lange... ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn du auf Aufbaustrategie stehst, musst man es in seiner Spiele Sammlung haben.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie ist es?, war am überlegen mir es zu holen + die Erweiterung die vorgestern rauskam, die Demo hat schon richtig Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dir derartige Spiele gefallen, dann sollte es was für dich sein. An und für sich ist es gut. Mir liegen solche Spiele nicht. Hab es aber dennoch mal angespielt.


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, werde es mir glaube ich mal kaufen.

Nebola92

Ich würde mein Left 4 Dead + Left 4 Dead 2, beide ungeschnitten für zusammen für 30 Euro verkaufen, mit Steam Account :>

Falls interessiert bist, es befinden sich nur beide Left 4 Dead Teile auf dem Steam Account


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Naja hab leider im Moment garkein Geld, also aufem Konto 15 Euro, und in 2 Tagen wird WoW Abgebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist, es gibt kaum Seiten im Internet wo man es verkaufen kann, weil es ungeschnitten aus Österreich ist ...


----------



## Erz1 (27. Februar 2010)

Muss man eigentlich ein 2.1 System haben, um die an die Ps3 anzuschließen oder reichen 2 normale Lautsprecher?


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2010)

je nach Anschluss solltest du da eigentlich alles von Stereo bis 5.1 (oder gar 7.1) ranhängen können. Da musst du aber nen PS3-Besitzer fragen.


Nebola: Ja, das heißt Rage. Den Trailer habe aber nicht ich gepostet. Wann es rauskommt weiß ich nicht, zu kaufen gibts das jedenfalls noch nicht.


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

WoW, Mass Effect Download zu 40% Fertig. und Warum ? Weil ich alle 2 min 30 Sec Inet habe >.>


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Februar 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich ein 2.1 System haben, um die an die Ps3 anzuschließen oder reichen 2 normale Lautsprecher?



Ich hab 5.1 und kanns mit diesem adapter an die ps3 anschließen (der adapter war bei meinem Logitech soundsystem dabei)dann muss man einfach im ps3 Menü bei sound output auf scart stellen,sodass Bild über HDMI (oder den letzten der 3 Cinch Kabel) auf den Bildschirm übertragen werden, und ton über die beiden andren Kabel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesen adapter habe ich allerdings nirgendwo zum kaufen gefunden, den gibts anscheinend nur wenn man sich gleich so ein Logitech soundsystem kauft wie ich es habe. Aber da du nur 2normale Lautsprecher möchtest, kannst du sofern sie einen normalen Klinken eingang haben so einen adapter nehmen
http://www.amazon.de...67287860&sr=1-8
Für 2.1 bräuchtest du aber wieder so einen adapter wie ich ihn habe. 



Edit: Den gibts doch so zu kaufen aber nur wenn du den aus den USA bestellst:
für 5.1	http://www.amazon.co...e/dp/B0006U3ACY

für 2.1	http://www.compuviso...logacoad97.html


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Hmm, geht es irgendwie das Mass Effect weiter bei Steam runterlädt während ich Css spiele/starte ?

Weil sobald ich Css starte wird der Download pausiert bis ich Css schließe, denke mal wegen dem Ping, will aber eig nur bissel Offline gegen Bots zocken. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit ?


----------



## Erz1 (27. Februar 2010)

Voldemord, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das mit den Adaptern weiß ich, aber ich hab gehört, dass die Boxen, wenn sie nicht 2.1 sind, nicht funktionieren O.o


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte das so sein? 2.1 haben fast immer einen Aktivsubwoofer. Das ist also ein ganz normaler 3,5mm Klinken-Anschluss, vollkommen irrelevant ob 2.1 oder 2.0.


Mal ein bischen Offtopic: Seit Jahren rasiere ich mich mit Gilette, obwohl die Klinken recht teuer sind (ab und an auch mit nem Hobel). Gestern habe ich beim Lidl nen 5-Klingenrasierer von der Hausmarke mitgenommen, hat 5€ gekostet inkl. 2 Klingen, und ich bin echt positiv überrascht. Ich merke eigentlich keinen Unterschied zum wesentlich teureren Mach3. Ich werd den noch ein paar Tage testen und wenn er mir gefällt bleib ich dabei, da kann ich sicher einiges sparen (außer die Klingen werden schnell stumpf, mal sehen).


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Oder machs wie im Dschungel, mit Steinscherbe und Machete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Warum sollte das so sein? 2.1 haben fast immer einen Aktivsubwoofer. Das ist also ein ganz normaler 3,5mm Klinken-Anschluss, vollkommen irrelevant ob 2.1 oder 2.0.
> 
> 
> Mal ein bischen Offtopic: Seit Jahren rasiere ich mich mit Gilette, obwohl die Klinken recht teuer sind (ab und an auch mit nem Hobel). Gestern habe ich beim Lidl nen 5-Klingenrasierer von der Hausmarke mitgenommen, hat 5€ gekostet inkl. 2 Klingen, und ich bin echt positiv überrascht. Ich merke eigentlich keinen Unterschied zum wesentlich teureren Mach3. Ich werd den noch ein paar Tage testen und wenn er mir gefällt bleib ich dabei, da kann ich sicher einiges sparen (außer die Klingen werden schnell stumpf, mal sehen).



Stinknormaler Haarschneider, auf 1mm stellen, 1mal rum, fertig. Dauert 2min. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2010)

Nicht wenn Asoriel so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Haha genial, eigentlich garnet falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (27. Februar 2010)

Wieso geht Mein TS3 nicht?

Ach ja
ich hab Linux Ubuntu 9.10
und hab die linux-version runtergeladen, genauer die hier : Client 32-bit *3.0.0-beta16*


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Die kann auch nicht gehen, hat ja keine Füße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine genauere Beschreibung wäre nicht schlecht was nicht geht^^


----------



## nemø (27. Februar 2010)

der doppelklick auf das programm öffent es nicht, fertig
da tut sich garnix


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> der doppelklick auf das programm öffent es nicht, fertig
> da tut sich garnix



Hast du es mal neuinstalliert?
Ansonsten starte es mal über die Konsole, dann müsste in der Konsole irgendeine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches gepostet werden.


----------



## nemø (27. Februar 2010)

Joa, komische sache
ich kann das nicht ausführen, gedit machts nicht 
TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta16.run


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Ach du hast es noch gar nicht installiert?
Öffne mal eine Konsole und wechsle mit "cd" in den Ordner, wo die Teamspeakdatei liegt.
Gib dann "sudo sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta16.run" ein, dann wirst du nach deinem Passwort gefragt und dann müsste die Installation starten.

EDIT: Gedit ist übrigens der Texteditor in Ubuntu, der wird zwar als Standard-Programm für die .run angegeben, aber installieren kannst du mit dem nichts.


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/Rapidshare.de-Filehoster-schliesst-am-1.-Maerz_41691304.html

Tschüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Und ich hab immer gedacht rapidshare.de wäre eine Rapidshare.com-Fakesite^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2010)

hi all will mir nen laptop zuleggen 
max 550 € soll lange akku laufzeit haben min 4,5 h 
und wow drauf laufen


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Satellite-L500D-11P-Notebook-Premium/dp/B002GKBQJG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1267310440&sr=1-4

Könnte das hier jetzt nur anbieten..., ist aber schwierig für den Preis.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

@Sormac: Wenn ich mir das Filesystem vom Iphone mit einem Explorer anzeigen lasse, kann ich da dann manuell meine Musik rüberkopieren?


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

Puh... sehr gute Frage, am besten mal testen, würde ich sagen. Wenn nicht, müsste ich mich da mal schlau machen.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Ok habs grad probiert, hab ein bestehendes Lied ersetzt. Jetzt ist zwar der Anzeige-Name falsch aber er spielt das Lied ab; und die Zeit stimmt auch nicht mehr...
Löschen geht auch nicht mehr, weil der Ordner verschwunden ist^^


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es dafür ein App, das nennt sich iFile.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es dafür ein App, das nennt sich iFile.



Naja das ist ja ähnlich wie Airsharing.
Ich such ja was womit ich meine Musik in den Ipod(des Iphones) bekomme ohne Itunes; achja unter Linux^^

Schon gelöst: http://fernmannblog.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/howto-iphone-os-3-x-unter-linux-synchronisieren-diesmal-uber-gvfs/


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Achso.. super, freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Kleine Frage ein VDSL Splitter ist doch das gleich wie ein Filtter.? einfach Speziell für VDSL Signal?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2010)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x5dij+sx247v 
was haltet ihr von den ?
läuft wow darauf ?


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kleine Frage ein VDSL Splitter ist doch das gleich wie ein Filtter.? einfach Speziell für VDSL Signal?



Jup, aber es kann sein das du ein neues Modem brauchst.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Bitte den Name sagen, man kommt nicht direkt auf den Link vom Laptop.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2010)

*ASUS X5DIJ-SX247V so heist er 
*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jup, aber es kann sein das du ein neues Modem brauchst.



Ja wenn ich bei meinem Anbieter DSL welches in dem Fahl auf VDSL... und schneller leitung, bekomme ich 100FR Vergünstigung auf einen Router/ VDSL Router kauf ich mir gleich einen dazu. 


Splitter wird wohl Genau gleich angeschlossen, wie der Filter beim einem Analogen Anschluss?


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Leider ist die Grafikkarte, viel zu schlecht, onboard kann man vollkomm vergessen.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und ich hab immer gedacht rapidshare.de wäre eine Rapidshare.com-Fakesite^^



jopp, dachte ich auch immer.


Bin gerade am überlegen meine beiden F3s zu verkaufen, davon eine F3 mit 1TB zu kaufen und in ein Quiet Drive zu stecken...aber die Box ist teuer und die Himuro soll HDDs noch lauter machen...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2010)

Falls du die verkaufen solltest, wie viel willst du für eine F3 haben? :>


----------



## Niranda (28. Februar 2010)

Huhu,
ich wollte demnächst Microsoft ein paar Vorschläge zusenden, um den Umgang mit Windows 7 zu verbessern.
Dabei beziehe ich mich hauptsächlichst auf die 2-Monitor-Problematik.

Aero-Snap teilt einen Bildschirm in zwei Hälften. Bei zwei Bildschirmen halbiert er nur ganz links vom linken und ganz rechts vom rechten Bildschirm. Wenn ich auf einen der zwei Monitore zwei Fenster nebeneinander haben will, klappt das nicht. Man bräuchte hier nur eine "Zone" (ohne leichte Blockade) einrichten, um Windows anzuweisen: Ey du, teil das Fenster am linken Rand auf dem rechten Bildschirm.

Workaround für diese Problematik:
Soll ein Fenster im Rechten Bildschirm am linken Rand geteilt werden, drückt man einfach [Windowstaste] + [Pfeiltaste Links]. Das selbe entsprechend für den Linken Bildschirm am rechten Rand.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Falls du die verkaufen solltest, wie viel willst du für eine F3 haben? :>



hab mich vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Folgende Situation:

In meinem PC soll es absolut still sein, daher soll die HDD in eine Dämmbox. Die Dämmboxen müssen aber in den 5,25"-Schacht, von denen ich nur 2 Stück habe, einer wird bereits durch das optische Laufwerk blockiert. Nur eine von zwei Festplatten zu dämmen wäre Blödsinn. Möglich wäre also nur eine (teure) Bastellösung (da 2 Dämmboxen erforderlich) oder einfach der Umstieg auf eine Festplatte. 

Mein Nachbar will sich sowieso eine F3 kaufen, und ich hab gestern mit ihm darüber geredet (ich bestell auch n bischen was mit). Für ihn wäre es in Ordnung, wenn er eine F3 kauft mit 1TB, welche dann zu mir wandert, aber er bezahlt sie. Dafür bekommt er meine beiden mit je 500GB. Ich hab dann zwar insgesammt mehr bezahlt, habe aber nur Vorteile: Weniger Platzbedarf, weniger Lärmemission und günstiger dämmbar.



edit: Niranda, das wäre nicht schlecht. Zwar geht es - wie du ja geschrieben hast - mit Pfeiltaste+Winbutton - aber mit so einer "Zone" wäre es schneller und komfortabler.


Das einzige was mich momentan noch davon abhält ist folgendes: Das Quiet Drive ist schlecht verfügbar, eigentlich wollten wir bei Mindfactory bestellen, dort wäre es in der Summe am günstigsten. Dort ist aber nur die Himuro verfügbar. Die Himuro wäre mir zwar prinzipiell eh lieber (da günstiger), aber sie soll schlecht dämmen. Außerdem habe ich mein OS in vielen Stunden genau so eingerichtet wie ich es haben will.

*Wichtige Frage an alle: *Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mein OS (inkl. aller Programme und Daten) so zu sichern, dass ich es nur auf eine neue HDD kopieren muss und es läuft so wie bisher?


Ich werde mich mal noch im Luxx nach den Dämmeigenschaften informieren.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> *Wichtige Frage an alle: *Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mein OS (inkl. aller Programme und Daten) so zu sichern, dass ich es nur auf eine neue HDD kopieren muss und es läuft so wie bisher?



Du brauchst nur ein Image-Programm, dass den MBR mitsichert. Mit Acronis True Image würde es z.B. gehen wenn du die komplette Platte sicherst und dann auf die neue einspielst.
Das kostet aber was; ich benutze für Linux das hier: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
Aber ka ob das NTFS unterstützt, oder überhaupt Raid-Systeme

@Niranda: Meinst du nicht, dass da die Gefahr besteht, dass jedesmal wenn man ein Fenster von einem Monitor auf den anderen schieben will stattdessen das Fenster halbiert wird?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

dass es kostet ist nebensächlich, da es eine 15-tägige Testversion auf Chip gibt und ich es nur 1x benötige.


Kann das wirklich das komplette OS inkl. Einstellungen wie Wallpapger, Gadgets und allem sichern?


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Du machst halt ein 1:1 Image, und da bleibt alles erhalten.
Musst nur schaun, dass du eine BootCD bei der Testversion erstellen kannst und bei der Sicherung musst du die Komplette Platte sichern sonst fehlt der MBR.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

okay, besten Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Probiers aber am besten vorher mal aus, nicht dass du irgendeinen Fehler machst und alles weg ist(z.B. leere Platte auf volle Platte geimaged^^).
Und ich würd den Weg gehen und das Image erst auf eine exterene Platte zu speichern, dann deine F3s abstecken, neue Platte dran und Image von der externen zurückspielen.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

genau so hatte ich es auch vor. Auf meiner externen habe ich noch ~400GB, das reicht aus. Und Gott sei Dank mit eSata auch noch einigermaßen flott.

Hast du Infos zur Himuro?


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hab mich vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Folgende Situation:
> 
> In meinem PC soll es absolut still sein, daher soll die HDD in eine Dämmbox. Die Dämmboxen müssen aber in den 5,25"-Schacht, von denen ich nur 2 Stück habe, einer wird bereits durch das optische Laufwerk blockiert. Nur eine von zwei Festplatten zu dämmen wäre Blödsinn. Möglich wäre also nur eine (teure) Bastellösung (da 2 Dämmboxen erforderlich) oder einfach der Umstieg auf eine Festplatte.
> 
> Mein Nachbar will sich sowieso eine F3 kaufen, und ich hab gestern mit ihm darüber geredet (ich bestell auch n bischen was mit). Für ihn wäre es in Ordnung, wenn er eine F3 kauft mit 1TB, welche dann zu mir wandert, aber er bezahlt sie. Dafür bekommt er meine beiden mit je 500GB. Ich hab dann zwar insgesammt mehr bezahlt, habe aber nur Vorteile: Weniger Platzbedarf, weniger Lärmemission und günstiger dämmbar.



Okay, dachte du stellst die zum Verkauf. Ging nicht so ganz eindeutig aus deinem Post hervor :>


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hast du Infos zur Himuro?



So wie ich das gelesen habe ist der Himuro mehr ein Festplattenkühler als eine Dämmbox; also wirklich gut isser nicht.
http://www.orthy.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5483&Itemid=85&limitstart=3
http://www.silenthardware.de/2008/06/14/sechs-festplattendammboxen-im-test/11/

Ich würd mir eher das QuietDrive holen, ist zwar teurer aber dafür auch leiser. Wobei ich jetzt schon am überlegen bin ob ich meine beiden WD Blacks nicht gleich gegen eine Green tausche, die dürfte ja auch leise sein und das System liegt eh auf der SSD.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

Nur finde ich nirgends ein Quiet Drive wo ich bestellen würde. Weil dann auch gleich noch der Rest (Win7HP, ext. HDD-Gehäuse, div. Kleinteile) dazu kommt. Entweder hat ein Shop nicht alles oder es ist zu teuer. Daher bliebe nur die Sachen wie geplant bei Mindfactory zu bestellen und ein QuietDrive sonst irgendwo.

Ich schau erstmal ob ich es im CB oder Luxx bekomm, bisher findet sich aber nichts.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14149/WoW-Account-gekeyloggt-trotz-Authenticator-UPDATE-Blizzard-bestaetigt-Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff


Zum Teil, beneide ich solche Leute die sowas können, trotzdem sollte man sowas nicht öffentlich anweden und solche Schäden versuchen bei anderen Spielern. Trotzdem würde ich gerne sowas auch können, nicht direkt solche Anwendungen, sondern, wenn jemand im Spiel irgendwie so dumm kommt wie: Ich fi... deine Mutter, dann würde man mal gerne irgendwie die Daten herausfinden wo der Wohnt und sagen, ich komm morgn mal an der Straße.. Hausnummer.. vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

War klar dass es soweit kommt und wenigstens wird es jetzt mal bestätigt; sonst wurde man ja nur beleidigt wenn man so etwas anspricht.

Können würde ich das auch gerne, aber nicht um jemanden bloszustellen, sondern um zu wissen wie es funktioniert und was man dagegen machen kann. Ich versuch ja immer noch dahinter zu kommen wo die Accountdaten bei den Keyloggern landen, aber irgendwie komm ich da mim Wireshark nicht zurecht(bzw. finde nichts unter Millionen von Paketen).


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Der größte Vorteil ist dabei, wenn man so was kann, das man sich dagegen schützen kann, deswegen werde solche ''berühmte Hacker'' in Sicherheitsfirmen verwendet.

Nur ich glaub, man kann so was nicht einfach mal so nebenbei lernen.


EDIT: Zockt hier noch jemand Warhammer Online, war wieder am überlegen, es mal wieder anzufangen, glabue Klos oder Asoriel war es..


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil ist dabei, wenn man so was kann, das man sich dagegen schützen kann, deswegen werde solche ''berühmte Hacker'' in Sicherheitsfirmen verwendet.
> 
> Nur ich glaub, man kann so was nicht einfach mal so nebenbei lernen.



Das kann man schon nebenbei lernen, man braucht dann halt nur ewig^^


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Februar 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage... woran kann es liegen, dass wenn ich meine Boxen sehr leise gedreht habe, der Ton verstärkt aus der rechten Box kommt? Erst am ner gewissen Lautstärke ist es ausgeglichen... kann das an einer Einstellung in Windows liegen?


----------



## Nebola (28. Februar 2010)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH seit gestern kein Innet mehr gehabt, länger als 19 Stunden net :O

Und man kann ja kein Css offline spielen mit Steam, denn um Steam offline zu spielen muss man Inet haben o.O

Verfickte Telekom, labert die olle sie haben das Problem gelöst, ja klar sieht man, jetzt erst Inet wofür kriegen die Ihr Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie läufts bei euch so ? Hab bei dem neuen Rechner von meinem Opa jetzt noch nen Kühler nachgerüstet und noch nen DvD laufwerk hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt erstmal Mass Effect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2010)

Ich bin grad müde wie sonstwas. LAN von Freitag bis vor ~1Stunde, und das ohne zu schlafen kommt nicht gut. In 30 Minuten kommt auch noch Besuch, also kann ich mich jetzt nichtmal schlafen legen :/


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Direkt nach Lans bin ich eigentlich immer noch halbwegs fit, aber wenn dann nach ein paar Stunden das ganze Koffein aufhört zu wirken gehts ziemlich bergab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Februar 2010)

Wieso kann ich bei Mass Effect keine 1680x1050 Auflösung einstellen ? nur 1278x..... Das irgendwie doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir geht das... kannst du das Seitenverhältnis umstellen?

Edit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Februar 2010)

Kann nur wählen LCD 4:3, Normal 4:3, 16:9, und davon ganz viele ^^


Edit:

Ok, geht jetzt, man konnte die Liste vorhin nur net weiter runter scrollen wo die restlichen Auflösungen waren, da fehlten die Pfeile zum scrollen.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac ich hab in die Testversion geschaut vor ein paar Tagen, ich spiels aber nichtmehr.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Soramac ich hab in die Testversion geschaut vor ein paar Tagen, ich spiels aber nichtmehr.



Reizt nicht mehr?,


habe das Anfangs gekauft, 50 Euro.. wenn ich jetzt auf Amazon schaue, hat mich das Spiel nur so bis Level 11 gepackt, dewegen wollte ich es jetzt nochmal testen, ob da sich was groß geändert hat, lade gerade den Patch.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

ging mir ähnlich, aber ich war irgendwo bei Level 25 oder so.


Nee, mich reizen solche Spiele nichtmehr. Hab ich auch bei HdRO und WoW festgestellt.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Reizt nicht mehr?,
> 
> 
> habe das Anfangs gekauft, 50 Euro.. wenn ich jetzt auf Amazon schaue, hat mich das Spiel nur so bis Level 11 gepackt, dewegen wollte ich es jetzt nochmal testen, ob da sich was groß geändert hat, lade gerade den Patch.



Hihi, habs mir später gekauft aber bin auch exakt mit Level 11 raus...ist ja witzig ;D
Hab aber auch vor es irgendwann nochmal auszuprobieren (Wenn neue Graka da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), hat megamäßig Spaß gemacht, mit meinem Gobbo-Schami in BGs zu heilen. WAAAGH!


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Ich werd es glaube ich nochmal richtig testen, wenn mein iMac da ist, weil es jetzt sogar eine Mac Vesion davon gibt, auf einem 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit einer tollen Grafik, muss das doch bestimmt viel mehr Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde dann wieder mein Zeloten spielen, Heiler > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwie bekommt Blizzard seine Werbeanzeigen bzw. Google ihr AdSense nicht so ganz in den Griff - nach der Goldseller-Werbung gibts jetzt das (kein Screenshot von mir):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2010)

@Esp:

PHAIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geile Scheiße...da kriegt man ja Lust ABP auszumachen xD


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil ist dabei, wenn man so was kann, das man sich dagegen schützen kann, deswegen werde solche ''berühmte Hacker'' in Sicherheitsfirmen verwendet.
> 
> Nur ich glaub, man kann so was nicht einfach mal so nebenbei lernen.
> 
> ...



Nö, ich hab wieder aufgehört. Zocke derzeit Wow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings werde ich da wohl auch nicht so sonderlich alt. Meine Hoffnung liegt bei Star Wars. Das wäre was, was mich mal wieder richtig fesseln könnte. Vor allem, weil ich da wirklich ein Fan von bin.



Soramac schrieb:


> Ich werd es glaube ich nochmal richtig testen, wenn mein iMac da ist, weil es jetzt sogar eine Mac Vesion davon gibt, auf einem 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit einer tollen Grafik, muss das doch bestimmt viel mehr Spaß machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir scheint es daheim ja an nichts zu fehlen. Erst Computer, dann kurz darauf nen MAC-Laptop, jetzt nen IMac. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (28. Februar 2010)

Ist RapidShare.com am Wochenende immer so endlos überlastet? Habe gestern schon versucht eine Datei dort zu Laden und heute wieder. Aber immer kommt: *Leider sind unsere Server derzeit überlastet und es sind keine weiteren Download-Plätze für Nicht-Mitglieder verfügbar. Sie können den Download jedoch später noch einmal probieren.*


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

Vollkommen normal. Desshalb empfiehlt sich ein Premiumaccount, kost ja nicht die Welt. Ansonsten mal nach Multiupload suchen, damit hast bei RS-Downloads keine Wartezeit.


----------



## Crucial² (28. Februar 2010)

Premiumaccount würde sich für mich niemals lohnen. Die Datei die ich jetzt laden möchte wird die aller erste Datei die ich mir von RapidShare geholt habe.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab wieder aufgehört. Zocke derzeit Wow.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Computer ist weg, meine Tastatur ist weg, mein Headset ist weg, mein z5500 ist weg, bis jetzt habe ich nur ein Laptop, in meinem Zimmer steht bis jetzt nur noch ein Bett und Schreibtisch das wars. Mein 42 Zoll Fernseher ist auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solangsam wenn man hier spricht, schallt es :>

Teilweise schlafe ich sogar auf dem Boden, weil mein Bruder im Bett schläft von mir, weil sein Zimmer leer ist ;p

auf dem iMac spare ich aber schon etwas länger, da aber durch den Euro-Dollar Verhältnis billiger ist, muss ich nicht so viel zahlen. Das iPhone muss auch bald verkauft werden um den Restbetrag vom Vertrag abzuzahlen, muss da glaub sogar noch drauf zahlen..


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2010)

So hab 2 laptops zur auswahl. 
Einmal:ASUS X5DAD-SX004V
und ASUS X5DIJ-SX247V
welchen emphelt ihr mir.
für wow


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich so oder so für was man einen RapidShare PremiumAccount braucht?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

Geld und Internet.

edit: Frage falsch verstanden...


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich so oder so für was man einen RapidShare PremiumAccount braucht?



Mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig laden, Download wiederaufnehmen, keine Wartezeit(oder ständiges Reseten)


----------



## Crucial² (28. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich so oder so für was man einen RapidShare PremiumAccount braucht?



Frage ich mich auch: Gut, klar könnte ich ihn jetzt mal brauchen. Aber dann warte ich halt bis heute Nacht und schon sollte der Server wieder leerer sein. Und wer tut denn ständig etwas up- oder downloaden?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig laden, Download wiederaufnehmen, keine Wartezeit(oder ständiges Reseten)



Würde mit so wie du das sagst nur spontan RapidShare Pirat einfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2010)

Frag ich mich auch, was die Premiumaccs sollen.
Das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt i.d.R. nicht.

Ich hatte mal einen buffed-Premiumaccount 6 Monate, nach der Laufzeit kündigte ich diesen wieder, da ich dann doch für den Preis mit der Leistung nicht ganz zufrieden war.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2010)

naja, ich sichere dort zB wichtige Daten. Zusätzlich zu meiner externen Festplatte und den DVDs die ich gebrannt habe. Es gibt einfach Daten die ich nicht verlieren darf.


edit: Wagga, es ging ja um Rapidshare. Ob ein Buffed-Acc etwas bringt muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich zum Beispiel vermisse kein Feature, auch ohne Premium-Account.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Würde mit so wie du das sagst nur spontan RapidShare Pirat einfallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht alles was bei Rapidshare liegt ist illegal; lad dir mal Debian komplett runter, also alle 8DvDs zu je 100MB-Teilen

Und wie WoW-Werbung ist auch mal krass(mal abgesehen davon dass ich gar nicht wusste das es sowas gibt), ist eine Frage der Zeit bis man darüber Trojaner bekommt.



Wagga schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen buffed-Premiumaccount 6 Monate, nach der Laufzeit kündigte ich diesen wieder, da ich dann doch für den Preis mit der Leistung nicht ganz zufrieden war.



Es geht um Rapidshare(oder hab ich wieder was verwechselt^^)


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So hab 2 laptops zur auswahl.
> Einmal:ASUS X5DAD-SX004V
> und ASUS X5DIJ-SX247V
> welchen emphelt ihr mir.
> für wow



Eigentlich gar keinen, weil die alle nicht so der Burner zum zocken sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem Nummer zwei nicht.^^


----------



## Messerset (28. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lieber gleich Nod32 nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das habe ich auch schon öfter gehört! Kannste mal bisschen erklären, warum das so gut sein soll?


----------



## Messerset (28. Februar 2010)

Edit: Oooops!


----------



## Rethelion (28. Februar 2010)

Messerset schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon öfter gehört! Kannste mal bisschen erklären, warum das so gut sein soll?



17.1.2009; ist schon ziemlich lange her....

Aber Nod32 ist schnell, hat eine gute Erkennung und gute Features und einen sehr guten Support.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ich sichere dort zB wichtige Daten. Zusätzlich zu meiner externen Festplatte und den DVDs die ich gebrannt habe. Es gibt einfach Daten die ich nicht verlieren darf.



Hab ich auch... darum hab ich die Wichtigsten sachen auf 2Extern Festplatten + auf eine USB stick, wie Bau Pläne vom Haus Etc... ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2010)

So ok max 600€ will ich ausgeben welchen laptop für wow würdet ihr mir emphelen.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2010)

HP Pavilion dv6-2115eg

Bei notebooksbilliger.de wäre eine Idee. Kriegst derzeit sogar noch einen 40€-Gutschein auf die Bestellung, kostet dann also nur 534€, wobei du den Gutschein investieren solltest, um ein Kühlpad zu besorgen.

Ansonsten das 

*Acer Aspire 5740G-434G32Mn*
sieht nach einem sehr geilen Notebook aus. Moderner Prozessor, DX11-Karte die zum zocken reichen sollte, geringe Wärmeentwicklung und so weiter. Wäre meine Empfehlung


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2010)

thx für antworten hab noch nen kühlpad für laptop


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Sagmal ist das bei Euch auch so windig, ich stell mein Fenster einmal schräg und schon scheppert der Rolladen darum ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sagmal ist das bei Euch auch so windig, ich stell mein Fenster einmal schräg und schon scheppert der Rolladen darum ;p



Ja Probiere mal so Basketball zu spielen. xD


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sagmal ist das bei Euch auch so windig, ich stell mein Fenster einmal schräg und schon scheppert der Rolladen darum ;p



Jup hier hats grad einmal durchgepfiffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zitier mich mal selbst. 



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage... woran kann es liegen, dass wenn ich meine Boxen sehr leise gedreht habe, der Ton verstärkt aus der rechten Box kommt? Erst am ner gewissen Lautstärke ist es ausgeglichen... kann das an einer Einstellung in Windows liegen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Februar 2010)

der acer ist hammer ne frage kan ich den bei atelco bestellen und in der filiale abhollen ?

ps hab nachgesehen machen sie.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2010)

Jepp, ziemlich stürmisch hier... aber eigentlich schon das ganze Wochenende.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Wind ist Gift für meine Haare ;<


----------



## Nebola (28. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ist auch stürmisch, die Rolladen klappern dauerhaft laut vor sich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal schön Mass Effect gezockt, ui ist echt mega geil und die Dialoge sind auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann irgenwie so ne Win 7 Autosicherung und nix gingmehr.

Hatte zum Glück bevor Inet wegging Mass Effect gestartet sodas ich weiter zocken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kam diese Sicherung Nix gingmehr musste Rechner neustarten weil alles hang und hatte kein Inet mehr :<

Jetzt aber Inet zurück und ME weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso verdammt nochmal bruacht man zum Steam Offline starten Internet -.- wegen Steam kann ich ohne Internet kein ME, Css, sonstwas zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wind ist Gift für meine Haare ;<



Dann Schneit sie dir doch kurz, wie ein richtiger Mann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wieso verdammt nochmal bruacht man zum Steam Offline starten Internet -.- wegen Steam kann ich ohne Internet kein ME, Css, sonstwas zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei mir startet Steam automatisch im Offlinemodus, wenn kein Inet da ist. Und dann kann ich alle Spiele offline spielen...


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann Schneit sie dir doch kurz, wie ein richtiger Mann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fu ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Februar 2010)

;P 


Frage, wenn man einen Monitor 24/7 Woche an hat! verkürzt sich die Lebens Dauer nehme ich an? weil ein pc kann ich auch 24/7 Woche laufen lassen, ohne Probleme so lange er gut gekühlt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Morgen fängt die Cebit an, also fast, Dienstag eigentlich, wäre gerne hingegangen :<


----------



## Greeki (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Vapor-X ist bestellt <3


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2010)

Na, dann viel Spaß mit der neuen Grafikkarte dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Februar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Also bei mir startet Steam automatisch im Offlinemodus, wenn kein Inet da ist. Und dann kann ich alle Spiele offline spielen...



WTF !?

Bei mir kommt dann nur, "Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Steam Netzwerk hergestellt werden." klicke ich dann auf Offline Modus steht da ich soll meine Internet Verbindung überprüfen O.o

Edit: Wenn bei Mass Effect wer aus meinem Team stirbt, wird der wiederbelebt ?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Februar 2010)

Nach dem Ende des Kampfes, ja. Um sie im Kampf wiederbeleben zu können brauchst du den Skill "Unity".


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

iCh wusste gar nicht das FRAPS auch mit YouTube geht im Vollbild Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. März 2010)

Logitech MX518 und Steelseries Mauspad sind heut gekommen.

An die Maus werd ich mich schnell gewöhnen, denke ich. Das Mauspad ist auch in Ordnung (auch mein 1. "Gamerpad") Allerdings ein absoluter Haarfänger von Hunden und Katzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (1. März 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Logitech MX518 und Steelseries Mauspad sind heut gekommen.
> 
> An die Maus werd ich mich schnell gewöhnen, denke ich. Das Mauspad ist auch in Ordnung (auch mein 1. "Gamerpad") Allerdings ein absoluter Haarfänger von Hunden und Katzen.
> 
> ...




Du wurdest vor gewarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2010)

Wozu braucht man auch Mauspads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte nur mal ein paar Wochen eins und hab dann gemerkt wie praktisch ein deutlich größeres Mauspad (Schreibtisch) ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Warum man die braucht? nicht jeder Tisch ist Gleich. und wenn ich auf Lan's spiele und der tisch nicht genau so gleitet wie ich möchte.. muss man sich um gewöhnen. ergo werde ich dann schlechter spielen. draum hab ich nur eine Maus matte und wenn sie erneuert werden muss wird wieder die gleiche gekauft.


----------



## Crucial² (1. März 2010)

Auserdem bringen gute Mousepads (z.B. von SteelSeries) oft einen erheblich-besseren "Gleit"-Effekt der Maus. 

Profi-Zocker von Shootern (CS o.ä.) lachen dich da nur aus wenn du deinen Schreibtisch missbrauchst, anstatt ein ordentliches Mousepad zu haben.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Ich will mein Mousepad auch nicht mehr missen. Wenn ich mit meiner Maus nur so auf dem Schreibtisch unterwegs bin, dann stört mich auch das Gleitgeräusch, der Tisch ist nämlich nicht ganz eben. Auf meinem Mousepad ist die Maus dagegen absolut silent. Außerdem komme ich ohne in Shootern einfach nicht klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2010)

Meine Maus gleitet auch auf dem Tisch ganz gut (ich hab sogar Glidetapes dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... und die soll ja nicht unkontrolliert wegflutschen, ein bisschen Grip sollte schon noch da sein.
Aber gut, jeder hat es anders lieber.

Edit : http://twitter.com/mycoldman/status/9671529975 *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2010)

Auf meinem Tisch rutscht (leider) keine Maus. Ist zwar Holz, aber beschichtet. Desshalb brauch ich zwingend ein Mauspad.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2010)

Kauft sich jemand Donnerstag Bad Company 2? Ich werde es mir gleich holen. Die zerstörbare Umgebung macht bestimmt voll Laune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kauft sich jemand Donnerstag Bad Company 2? Ich werde es mir gleich holen. Die zerstörbare Umgebung macht bestimmt voll Laune.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde es gerne kaufen aber mit meiner Geforce 8800 GTS wird es nicht rund laufen...... MAN ICH WILL ENDLICH FERMI!!!!!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. März 2010)

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen Sam ich hab die Beta auf meinem PC in der Sig auf Medium Details gezockt und es lief flüssig wenn man mal von Beta üblichen lags alle 18 games einmal absieht^^


----------



## Rethelion (1. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Würde es gerne kaufen aber mit meiner Geforce 8800 GTS wird es nicht rund laufen...... MAN ICH WILL ENDLICH FERMI!!!!!



Ich sag das du bis Sommer(min) keine Fermi bekommen wirst^^


----------



## Vaishyana (1. März 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen was ich demnächst hole und gegen meine 4850 austausche.. würde ja zur 5850 tendieren, aber bin unsicher was mein Netzteil angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Also was man so von Fudzilla liest, kommen die Midrange-Karten doch erst im Sommer. Die GTX470 und 480 ja angeblich "schon" Ende des Monats :>


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kauft sich jemand Donnerstag Bad Company 2? Ich werde es mir gleich holen. Die zerstörbare Umgebung macht bestimmt voll Laune.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab die Beta gezockt, werde es mir auch holen, bzw. man kann das schon heute holen bei manchen Händlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oda auch net, was für Dummschwätzer...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die GTX470 und 480 ja angeblich "schon" Ende des Monats :>



Genau! und sie wird dann raus kommen... wie so? 

weil Metro2033 am 26 März raus kommt und das Game Empfohlen Grafikarte GTX 470 GTX480 drauf steht. und die können schleicht eine Grafikarte empfehle die es nocht nicht gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles spricht für Ende März.


----------



## Kyragan (1. März 2010)

Metro2033 kommt am 16.März, nicht am 26. 
Außerdem wird sich NV nicht dazu zwingen lassen wegen nem Game ihre Karte evtl. unfertig zu releasen. Die hat schon der Windows 7 Launch nie interessiert, warum sollte es dann ein einzelner Single Player Shooter tun?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Metro2033 kommt am 16.März, nicht am 26.
> Außerdem wird sich NV nicht dazu zwingen lassen wegen nem Game ihre Karte evtl. unfertig zu releasen. Die hat schon der Windows 7 Launch nie interessiert, warum sollte es dann ein einzelner Single Player Shooter tun?



Dann würde ich das Game nicht im Amerika verkaufen... dort würde einen den Spiele Hersteller verklagen weil er eine Grafikarte Empfehlt, die es nicht gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich nehme sehr Stark an, das Nvidia sie sogar bezahlt hat es eine Fermi Empfohlen wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Sry Double Post


----------



## Kyragan (1. März 2010)

Son Käse. Die könnten auch irgendwelche Server-Racks mit 48 Kernen angeben, wenn sie wöllten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Son Käse. Die könnten auch irgendwelche Server-Racks mit 48 Kernen angeben, wenn sie wöllten.



Mir auch Scheiss egal, Fermi wird End März kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Irgendwie hoffe ich ja sogar ein bisschen das Fermi nicht Ende März herauskommt, und das nur um die dummen Gesichter der ganzen Fanboys zu sehen :>


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass Fermi so schnell wie möglich kommt. Dabei gehts mir aber nur um den Preiskampf, um davon zu profitieren. Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, meine GTX275 zu verscherbeln und dann auf Fermi umsteigen. Nur was soll ich als Übergang verwenden? Außerdem darf ich dann sicher nochmal 100€ drauflegen.

Mein "Masterplan" ist eigentlich, erst wieder bein Intels nächstem Sockel (sofern er taugt) und der nächsten Grafikgeneration aufzurüsten, also erst in ~12-18 Monaten. Dazwischen kommt höchstens noch ne SSD in die Kiste rein.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Ich hab auch eine Art "Masterplan" ;-)

Zuerst muss ich mir mal Arbeit suchen, dann kommt eine neue Karte... falls Fermi ein gutes P/L-Verhältniss haben sollte, würde ich diese sogar kaufen. Dann sollten eigentlich noch eine SSD, ein weiterer Bildschirm, eine externe und zwei interne und was mir ganz wichtig ist, eine gute Anlage folgen. Der Sound ist nicht zu ertragen wenn man Schranz o.ä. hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Mein "MasterPlan" Würde Perfekt aufgehen.....


Januar Neuer Pc, März Fermi Kaufen..... 

April Metro2033 BF BC 2 kaufen und Splinter Cell 5. 

es würde Perfekt aufgehen. =(


----------



## Falathrim (1. März 2010)

Shefa von wegen Job:
JETZT bei Restaurants, Bars, Kneipen etc. bewerben! Ende März/Anfang April geht die Sommersaison los, derzeit wird überall gesucht, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Fermi so schnell wie möglich kommt. Dabei gehts mir aber nur um den Preiskampf, um davon zu profitieren. Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, meine GTX275 zu verscherbeln und dann auf Fermi umsteigen. Nur was soll ich als Übergang verwenden? Außerdem darf ich dann sicher nochmal 100€ drauflegen.
> 
> Mein "Masterplan" ist eigentlich, erst wieder bein Intels nächstem Sockel (sofern er taugt) und der nächsten Grafikgeneration aufzurüsten, also erst in ~12-18 Monaten. Dazwischen kommt höchstens noch ne SSD in die Kiste rein.



Genau so siehts aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Konkurrenz -> Wucherpreise! Siehe derzeitige Preispolitik von ATI oder Intel.


----------



## Falathrim (1. März 2010)

Ist glaube ich nicht gerade Ati, die die Preise nach oben treiben, sondern die Händler, weil es ja wie gesagt keine Konkurrenz gibt.


----------



## Rethelion (1. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Irgendwie hoffe ich ja sogar ein bisschen das Fermi nicht Ende März herauskommt, und das nur um die dummen Gesichter der ganzen Fanboys zu sehen :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich nicht gerade Ati, die die Preise nach oben treiben, sondern die Händler, weil es ja wie gesagt keine Konkurrenz gibt.


Das würde ich auch sagen.
Konkurenz ist seit dem Release der HD5XXX nicht da, also hätte AMD gleich von Anfang an die Preise hochsetzen können; haben sie aber nicht gemacht, die Preise sind erst hochgegangen als den Händlern aufgefallen ist, dass die Karten schlecht verfügbar sind.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2010)

Die Händler haben Konkurrenz. Und zwar in Form von anderen Händlern. ATI hat keine Konkurrenz. Die Preise macht schon ATI. Für Händler ist es völlig unerheblich, ob es jetzt eine Nvidia gibt, oder nicht. Die bekommen ihren Preis vom Hersteller und schlagen dann halt drauf.



Rethelion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, schlechte Verfügbarkeit. Und deswegen hat ATI erhöht, wie sie ja sogar offiziell bekannt gegeben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. März 2010)

Ich werde die 5750 durch eine andere Graka ersetzen, sobald diese für WoW nicht mehr ausreicht.
Dies wird vielleicht mit Cata sein, also kommt in den PC eine neue Graka rein.
Und dann 2011 gibts nen neuen PC.
Der hat dann inzwischen 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Shefa von wegen Job:
> JETZT bei Restaurants, Bars, Kneipen etc. bewerben! Ende März/Anfang April geht die Sommersaison los, derzeit wird überall gesucht, zumindest bei uns.



Hmm, irgendwer meinte mal zu mir das man dort erst ab 18 anfangen könne. Also wäre das eher nichts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, schlechte Verfügbarkeit. Und deswegen hat ATI erhöht, wie sie ja sogar offiziell bekannt gegeben haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo steht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn das stimmt aktzeptier ich das, aber dass ATI die Preise erhöht hat weil sie keine Konkurenz haben glaube ich nicht. Das wussten sie ja vorher schon, da hätten sie gleich die Karten teurer verkaufen können.


----------



## Kyragan (1. März 2010)

Nicht ATi erhöht irgendwelche Preise, die Boardpartner tun das.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/14563-gpu-lieferprobleme-bis-in-den-mai-preissteigerungen.html


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wo steht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Google? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI wusste nur, daß sie wohl als erstes die Karten releasen. Sonst wussten sie nicht sonderlich viel. Nvidia hätte im November kommen können, oder eben auch nicht. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß ATI oder AMD es anders machen, als Intel oder Nvidia? Hätte AMD einen CoreI7 und Intel nicht, dann könntest du jetzt von AMD Prozzis für 1000 Euro kaufen. Das sind alles Firmen und die wollen nur dein bestes, nämlich dein Geld. Da ist einer nicht besser als der andere. Keine Konkurrenz -> höhere Preise. Und das schließt ATI/AMD gewiss nicht aus.


----------



## Meriane (1. März 2010)

Kumpel will sich nen Laptop kaufen...
welchen würdet ihr bis 500 Euro empfehlen, möglichst Spieletauglich sollte er sein?


----------



## Meriane (1. März 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a484082.html

Meint ihr das ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## muehe (1. März 2010)

lieber noch min. n 100er sparen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Selbst mit 600&#8364; wird der Laptop spiele mässig nix Grosses leisten....


----------



## Meriane (1. März 2010)

Muss er auch nicht. Aber man will ja trotzdem das Beste für das Geld ^^
Mein Kumpel denkt tatsächlich drüber nach sich diesen hier zu holen bei Saturn:
http://img.saturn.de/D/SA/SKR/2802RBD1/D_SA_SKR_2802RBD1_02.pdf
davon will ich ihm eher abraten. ich hab noch nie was von der geforce 103m gehört ^^


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2010)

Hier kannste was zur Graka angucken, aber wenn man schon im Jahre 2004 darüber diskutiert hat, erwarte mal nicht zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Meriane (1. März 2010)

2004? bei mir steht da 2009 aber egal ^^
naja ist ja eh nicht für mich. wenn er den unbedingt kaufen soll, lass ich ihn machne ^^


----------



## Rethelion (1. März 2010)

Kleine Umfrage wegen einem CPU-Kühler für einen Desktop-PC; maximale Höhe ist 12cm, der PC ist auf silent ausgelegt(als Lüfter ~800rpm) und zu teuer sollte er auch ned sein.

*Scythe Zipang2
*Scythe Kama Cross Grand
*Scythe Big Shuriken
*Thermalright AXP140
*was komplett anderes


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2010)

> Dabei seit: Mai 2004



hm falsch geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Self owned und so ....

Also für 500&#8364; nen Laptop, ich kenne viele aus meiner Klasse die immer Laptop wollen und das nur wegen " Ist geil, kann ich im Bett liegen" toll, im Bett liegen mit Mist, oder besseres aber am Tisch sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die Mass Effect Leute, Ich habe mir ne Rüstung gekauft (Mittel schwere Rüstung oder so) kann die aber net anziehen weil ich darin erst trainiert werden muss. Wie geht das ?



EDIT: Rethe denn hier vllt ? Klick

EDIT2: Oder willst du nen CPU Kühler ?^^


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> An die Mass Effect Leute, Ich habe mir ne Rüstung gekauft (Mittel schwere Rüstung oder so) kann die aber net anziehen weil ich darin erst trainiert werden muss. Wie geht das ?





Das kannst du nur wenn du eine bestimmte Klasse hast, ich glaube nachträglich lernen kann man das nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (1. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> EDIT: Rethe denn hier vllt ? Klick
> 
> EDIT2: Oder willst du nen CPU Kühler ?^^


Ja sollte schon ein CPU-Kühler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Naja, bei manchen Klasse kommt es ja erst später, wenn man etwas bestimmtes weit genug geskillt hat. Zumindest habe ich das so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2010)

Dann habe ich wohl net ganz aufgepasst. Es gibt verschiedene Klassen ? o.O


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Klar gibt es verschiedene Klassen. Frontkämpfer, Biotiker und was weiss ich alles. Konnte man sich doch am Anfang aussuchen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2010)

Weiss einer wie man einstellen kann das WMP minimiert bleibt wenn man ein neues Lied anklickt?


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2010)

Ja, eigentlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.masseffect-game.de/content/view/14/10/
Das kann man eigentlich ganz am Anfang auswählen, wenn man auch den Hintergrund und das Aussehen des Chars auswählt.


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2010)

Kann ich auch mehrere Chars haben ? also was ist wenn ich jetzt neue Karriere drücke ?


----------



## Shefanix (1. März 2010)

Ja, du kannst mehrere haben. Nur musst du halt mit jedem dann die Kampagne spielen. Mittendrin einfach mal Klasse wechseln ist nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weiss einer wie man einstellen kann das WMP minimiert bleibt wenn man ein neues Lied anklickt?



Schau mal oben unter Optionen, da geht das sicherlich irgentwo. Bei mir isses zumindest irgentwie eingestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Verlesen, war bei WinAmp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kleine Umfrage wegen einem CPU-Kühler für einen Desktop-PC; maximale Höhe ist 12cm, der PC ist auf silent ausgelegt(als Lüfter ~800rpm) und zu teuer sollte er auch ned sein.
> 
> *Scythe Zipang2
> *Scythe Kama Cross Grand
> ...



Mal bei Noctua und EKL Alpenföhn geschaut? Die haben glaub ich auch Tow-Blower im Angebot. Ansonsten würde ich denke ich den Big Shuriken vorziehen. 140mm PWM Slim Slippie unso... :/


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2010)

Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. März 2010)

Dasn Towerkühler, der passt da net rein. Deshalb nen Topblower.

Was Noctua angeht:
http://noctua.at/mai...ts_id=35&lng=de

EKL:
http://www.alpenfoeh...emid=92&lang=de 
http://www.alpenfoeh...emid=92&lang=de


----------



## Independent (2. März 2010)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle echt mal Hardwareversand.de loben! Freitag um 19.00Uhr die Teile für den Office-Rechner bestellt und am Montag morgen da Oo 

Spitze


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Da ist Alternate oder Amazon meist schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2010)

@Sam_Fischer:

Woher hast du deinen Schreibtisch? Und sind das 2 Zusammengesetzte Tische oder ein ganzer?

Möchte mir nämlich einen neuen Schreibtisch zulegen und deiner würde perfekt passen!


----------



## muehe (2. März 2010)

selbst bauen aus Küchenarbeitsplatten , entweder mit Seitenwänden oder nur n Kantholz 60x40 hinten äber die ganze Länge an die Wand und vorn Alu oder Stahlstandfüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Konnte man bei WoW bei Werbt einen Freund net eig immer nur 5 leute werben, und irgendwann wird das wieder aufgefüllt, beim Patch oderso ?

Weil bei mir siehts so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2010)

Ratet mal was heute per Post kam!!

Genau. Meine Grafikkarte. Nicht. Scheissladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo haste die denn bestellt ?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




microspot.ch
war der billigste Anbieter. Alle anderen waren ca. 50-70chf teurer und hätten sie auch nich auf lager gehabt.


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2010)

Ratet mal wer gerade angerufen hat: Hardwareversand! "Ihre 5850 Grafikkarte ist gekommen und ihr PC wird morgen bei ihnen sein!". Nicht. Scheissladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Der Scheissladen sitzt in Taiwan und heißt TSMC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Scheissladen sitzt in Taiwan und heißt TSMC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die können auch nichts dafür, dass sie den Fertigungsprozess nicht in den Griff bekommen^^

Der Katana 3 müsste unter 20€ der beste Kühler für AMD sein, wa?


----------



## muehe (2. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Katana 3 müsste unter 20€ der beste Kühler für AMD sein, wa?



joar


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> selbst bauen aus Küchenarbeitsplatten , entweder mit Seitenwänden oder nur n Kantholz 60x40 hinten äber die ganze Länge an die Wand und vorn Alu oder Stahlstandfüsse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher nicht. O.o würde es ja Gleichzusammen- Krachen.... bei dem Zeug was es drauf hat. xD




Crucial² schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer:
> 
> Woher hast du deinen Schreibtisch? Und sind das 2 Zusammengesetzte Tische oder ein ganzer?
> 
> Möchte mir nämlich einen neuen Schreibtisch zulegen und deiner würde perfekt passen!



Das sind 2 Einzelne Schreibtische! hab die beiden vor etwa 3-4 Monaten im Ikea gekauft... http://www.ikea.com/...oducts/10111489 =) ^^


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Wieviel kosten eig. so 2.1 Lautsprechersystem bei Media Markt?
und an denen kann man dann doch per PS3 verbinden - so das man Ton hat - kann mir wer den genauen Adapter per Link hier reinsetzen - damit die mir nicht wieder was falsches andrehen -.- XD


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sicher nicht. O.o würde es ja Gleichzusammen- Krachen.... bei dem Zeug was es drauf hat. xD



Was soll da zusammenkrachen? Alle 30cm n Dübel inne Wand und so das Kantholz verschraubt, dann kann man bequem mit Winkeln die Arbeitsplatte anschrauben und stützt sie dann nur noch Standfüßen ab. Da fällt nix auseinander. Da kannste dich draufsetzen, ohne dass es das Ding irgendwie jucken würde.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was soll da zusammenkrachen? Alle 30cm n Dübel inne Wand und so das Kantholz verschraubt, dann kann man bequem mit Winkeln die Arbeitsplatte anschrauben und stützt sie dann nur noch Standfüßen ab. Da fällt nix auseinander. Da kannste dich draufsetzen, ohne dass es das Ding irgendwie jucken würde.



Wenn *ich* es so selber machen würde, dauert es keine 2 Sec bis es zusammen kracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. März 2010)

wenns gerade/rechteckig ist ist der IKEA schon gut 

habs aber leicht schräg in die Ecke eingepasst mit 2 Kanthölzern an den 2 Wänden die gleich noch mit MDF verblendet und damit unten auch die Platte nochmal verstärkt

die offene Seite Seitenwand aus 28mm MDF

anständig dübel , leimen , verschrauben dann sitzt das 

hatte aber Hilfe vom Kumpel der arbeitet in soner Küchenbude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wieviel kosten eig. so 2.1 Lautsprechersystem bei Media Markt?
> und an denen kann man dann doch per PS3 verbinden - so das man Ton hat - kann mir wer den genauen Adapter per Link hier reinsetzen - damit die mir nicht wieder was falsches andrehen -.- XD




Bei günstigen 2.1 würde ich zu den Logitech X-230 greifen. Wenns etwas mehr sein darf, dann die Z-4.


----------



## muehe (2. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wieviel kosten eig. so 2.1 Lautsprechersystem bei Media Markt?
> und an denen kann man dann doch per PS3 verbinden - so das man Ton hat - kann mir wer den genauen Adapter per Link hier reinsetzen - damit die mir nicht wieder was falsches andrehen -.- XD



die solln sehr gut sein http://www2.hardware...agid=770&ref=13

weiss aber nicht ob das schonwieder zu teuer ist

Kabel bräuchtest doch sicher nur n normales Stereo Cinch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Also die Logitech Z4 kann ich nur empfehlen, sind sehr gut vom Klang und auch der Bass ist sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Preis stimmt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

So, das G35 ist bestellt, bei Hoh über Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten endlich mal wieder guten Sound zu haben ^^


----------



## babando (2. März 2010)

Was wäre denn eine gute Tastatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So G11, G15, G19 von Logitech oder?


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> So, das G35 ist bestellt, bei Hoh über Amazon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heißt das wir können wieder Css ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die können auch nichts dafür, dass sie den Fertigungsprozess nicht in den Griff bekommen^^
> 
> Der Katana 3 müsste unter 20€ der beste Kühler für AMD sein, wa?




Die Fertigung ist seit einigen Wochen im Griff nur ist die Nachfrage gewaltig... Schau dir mal an wieviele komplett PCs schon ne 5850er haben. Da diese Ketten PCs natürlich glech ne ganze Charge bestellen werden die auch als erstes beliefert, danach kommt erst der Einzelhandel.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

Auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe dass es Freitag da ist, dann wird gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, kann ich was das ich auf PC A in Steam runterlade auf PC B einfach in den Steamordner schieben und dann benutzen? Irgendwie würde ich die JC2 Demo lieber in der Schule laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dasn Towerkühler, der passt da net rein. Deshalb nen Topblower.
> 
> Was Noctua angeht:
> http://noctua.at/mai...ts_id=35&lng=de
> ...



Also der Noctua ist mir zu teuer; der Alpenföhn Panorma wäre evtl was für mich, obwohl der natürlich auch nur einen 10er Lüfter hat.
Der Zipang2 ist wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Die Fertigung ist seit einigen Wochen im Griff nur ist die Nachfrage gewaltig... Schau dir mal an wieviele komplett PCs schon ne 5850er haben. Da diese Ketten PCs natürlich glech ne ganze Charge bestellen werden die auch als erstes beliefert, danach kommt erst der Einzelhandel.



Jaein. Der 40nm Prozess selbst schon, allerdings hat TSMC nur eine Fab die auf 40nm läuft und 50.000 Einheiten im Monat die da vom Band laufen sind gelinde gesagt nichts, wenn man sich überlegt dass AMD und Nvidia zusammen jedes Jahr ~55 Mio GPUs absetzen. Bis allerdings die nächste 40nm Fab von TSMC an den Start geht wird noch ein halbes Jahr vergehen. Insofern kann man es in jedem Fall auf TSMC schieben, dann die wissen genau was für Stückzahlen sie liefern müssen. Sind schließlich keine Anfänger und nebenbei langjährige Partner von AMD/ATi und Nvidia. Das ist am Ende auch der Grund, warum AMD versucht die nächste Generation Grafikkarten bei Global Foundries produzieren zu lassen.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

babando schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine gute Tastatur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich bin mit meiner G15 refresh Edition voll zu frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, kann ich was das ich auf PC A in Steam runterlade auf PC B einfach in den Steamordner schieben und dann benutzen? Irgendwie würde ich die JC2 Demo lieber in der Schule laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, müsstest du wenn ausprobieren, oder kannste net nochmal runterladen ? ^^ wenne in schule bist, lässte einfach laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So patche ich auch immer WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 1111 Seiten, woot 1337 undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

Dann muss ich aber mein Laptop im Serverraum stehen lassen... naja, einen Versuch ists wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]oder kannste net nochmal runterladen ?


[/font]

Schon, aber 350 kbit daheim < 6000 kbit in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Die Fertigung ist seit einigen Wochen im Griff nur ist die Nachfrage gewaltig... Schau dir mal an wieviele komplett PCs schon ne 5850er haben. Da diese Ketten PCs natürlich glech ne ganze Charge bestellen werden die auch als erstes beliefert, danach kommt erst der Einzelhandel.


Daran liegts; bevor ein Einzelhändler mit 10 Karten beliefert wird, werden erst die Großaufräge abgewickelt. Viel mehr Karte gibt es deshalb auch nicht.

Wobei ich eh nicht weiss wo hier das Problem liegt. Ich hab im Dezember eine HD5850 für 250€ kaufen können ohne dass ich lang gesucht oder vorbestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wobei ich eh nicht weiss wo hier das Problem liegt. Ich hab im Dezember eine HD5850 für 250€ kaufen können ohne dass ich lang gesucht oder vorbestellt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die haben dir halt nen Fanboy-Bonus gewährt, deswegen hast deine so schnell und so "billig" bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die haben dir halt nen Fanboy-Bonus gewährt, deswegen hast deine so schnell und so "billig" bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich und AMD-Fanboy?! Ne du ich mag die Firma nicht und die Karte hab ich mir nur geholt dass ich sie schlecht machen kann!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat noch jemand eine Meinung zu den Top-Blow-Kühlern? Oder soll ich einen extra Thread mit Umfrage machen?^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=458&rubrik=Hardware&seite=5

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die haben dir halt nen Fanboy-Bonus gewährt, deswegen hast deine so schnell und so "billig" bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt von unserm part-time NVidia-Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eigentlich hatte er nur Glück...Pixmania-Karte erwischt^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.dexgo.com...ardware&seite=5
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.



Das Problem bei den ganzen Tests ist, dass meist in jedem Test alle Kühler anders abschneiden. Aber auch hier ist der Zipang nicht schlecht; mir gehts besonders um den Drehzahlbereich um die 800rpm


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jaein. Der 40nm Prozess selbst schon, allerdings hat TSMC nur eine Fab die auf 40nm läuft und 50.000 Einheiten im Monat die da vom Band laufen sind gelinde gesagt nichts, wenn man sich überlegt dass AMD und Nvidia zusammen jedes Jahr ~55 Mio GPUs absetzen. Bis allerdings die nächste 40nm Fab von TSMC an den Start geht wird noch ein halbes Jahr vergehen. Insofern kann man es in jedem Fall auf TSMC schieben, dann die wissen genau was für Stückzahlen sie liefern müssen. Sind schließlich keine Anfänger und nebenbei langjährige Partner von AMD/ATi und Nvidia. Das ist am Ende auch der Grund, warum AMD versucht die nächste Generation Grafikkarten bei Global Foundries produzieren zu lassen.



Keine Ahnung woher du das hast, aber bis Anfang Jänner wurden ne Million Chips ausgeliefert, das ist weit mehr als 50.000 Einheiten pro Monat. Die Nachfrage explodiert gerade, weil der Markt selbst sich erholt hat und weil das Produkt sehr sehr gut ist. Alleine das ist das Riesenproblem.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kommt von unserm part-time NVidia-Fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Pixmania hab ich mal nen Photo bestellt. Und das war auch das letzte. Er sollte zu Gott beten, daß er niemals den Service in Anspruch nehmen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Greeki schrieb:


> weil das Produkt sehr sehr gut ist.



Das ist Minimum ein "sehr" zuviel. Mangelnde Alternativen dürften da schon eher das Problem sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht das ich sagen will, daß eine ATI5850 schlecht sei. Aber "sehr, sehr gut" ist etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Das bin nur ich.^^


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Tag,

wollt mal fragen, was man für ein Rechner bzw. was drin sein muss, um alle aktuellen Spiele auf höchste Details und mit fraps aufnehmen kann. Ich habe schon versucht mit meinem alten PC, AMD Phenom II Quad-Core 940, 4GB RAM, 260GTX Nvidia versucht World of Warcraft in einer guten Grafik aufnehmen zu können, aber gelungen hat es mir nicht, schnell im Sinne von hochfahren, Programme öffnen oder so, hat es manchmal auch sehr lange gedauert.

Was würde man denn da am besten empfehlen,

ein i7 Prozessor, mit 6 oder 8GB RAM, 2x Grafikkarten und zwei schnelle Festplatten?

Preislimit gibt es eigentlich kein.

Kann man die Alienware Rechner empfehlen?


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist Minimum ein "sehr" zuviel. Mangelnde Alternativen dürften da schon eher das Problem sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja diese mangelnde Alternative macht es ja sehr sehr gut. Wenns nix zum Vergleichen gibt ist es eben sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bei günstigen 2.1 würde ich zu den Logitech X-230 greifen. Wenns etwas mehr sein darf, dann die Z-4.



Nja., mir gehts nun ncih um das System, sondenr um die Stecker :s
Die haben mir einen Chinch/Klinken Adapter in die Hand gedrückt, 2 männlich und einer weiblich - die passen doch garnicht, oder? O.o
Kien Bock, die aufzumachen - ich hab mit denen mal probleme damit gehabt deswegen wart ich lieber auf ne Antwort ^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> wollt mal fragen, was man für ein Rechner bzw. was drin sein muss, um alle aktuellen Spiele auf höchste Details und mit fraps aufnehmen kann. Ich habe schon versucht mit meinem alten PC, AMD Phenom II Quad-Core 940, 4GB RAM, 260GTX Nvidia versucht World of Warcraft in einer guten Grafik aufnehmen zu können, aber gelungen hat es mir nicht, schnell im Sinne von hochfahren, Programme öffnen oder so, hat es manchmal auch sehr lange gedauert.



Wo ist dein Mac? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tauschen würde ich höchstens die Grafikkarte ansonsten müsste die Hardware locker reichen.
Alienware kann man soweit empfehlen, dass die PCs ne Menge Leistung haben; dafür sind sie schweine teuer.



Greeki schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woher du das hast, aber bis Anfang Jänner wurden ne Million Chips ausgeliefert, das ist weit mehr als 50.000 Einheiten pro Monat. Die Nachfrage explodiert gerade, weil der Markt selbst sich erholt hat und weil das Produkt sehr sehr gut ist. Alleine das ist das Riesenproblem.



Da waren aber glaub ich nur um die 300k Stk von der HD58XX-Reihe; der Rest waren kleinere DX11-Karten und die Notebook Mobility Chips


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann man die Alienware Rechner empfehlen?



Nicht wirklich, da zahlt man viel zu viel für den Name. Einzeln kaufen ist und bleibt einfach am günstigsten.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Hab mein Mac noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur, ich versteh es nicht, das es einfach nicht rund lief, selbst World of Warcraft auf Ultra hat geruckelt und wenn man dann noch mit fraps aufgenommen hätte, könnte man es vergessen. Ich möchte einfach gerne während dem Spiele eine sehr hohe Leistungen haben und dabei aufnehmen.


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da waren aber glaub ich nur um die 300k Stk von der HD58XX-Reihe; der Rest waren kleinere DX11-Karten und die Notebook Mobility Chips



Eh, nur gehts um die Gesamtproduktion nicht um wieviele von einem einzelnen Stück gefertigt werden. Die Verhältnisse sind ähnlich wie bei vorigen Reihen, die Nachfrage nach der 5850er und der 5870er ist nur um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Nja., mir gehts nun ncih um das System, sondenr um die Stecker :s
> Die haben mir einen Chinch/Klinken Adapter in die Hand gedrückt, 2 männlich und einer weiblich - die passen doch garnicht, oder? O.o
> Kien Bock, die aufzumachen - ich hab mit denen mal probleme damit gehabt deswegen wart ich lieber auf ne Antwort ^^



http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41TAD0GvvtL._SL160_.jpg
Das haben sie mir in die Hand gedrückt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> http://ecx.images-am...vtL._SL160_.jpg
> Das haben sie mir in die Hand gedrückt...


sind ja fast richtig! ausser das der weise und der Rote Weibchen sein müssen. und der andere ein Mann


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> sind ja fast richtig! ausser das der weisse und der Rote Weibchen sein müssen. und der andere ein Mann



boah. ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich latsch morgen nach saturn - kein bock mehr XD
das ist zumindest neben meiner schule :s
den schund bring ich dann irgendwann mal zurück -.-
aber danke XD


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110499541029#ht_500wt_959
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

So eins muss es sein http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Adapter-Klinkenstecker-Stereo-Cinch-Kupplung/dp/B00006J4F6/ref=pd_cp_ce_2_img 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt der weise und der Rote, Stecker von der PS3 in die 2 Weibchen.....


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So eins muss es sein http://www.amazon.de...=pd_cp_ce_2_img
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber meine Latusprecher haben ja son Ding, da kann ich es ja reinpacken o's jetzt bei mir Weibchen ist und die anderen in die Ps3 rein?
Würde das nicht gehen?
Aber wo sind denn da auch Stecker von der ps 3 O.o
Ich hab die Ja übern HDMI Kabel und so am Monitor.
und der hat keine Boxen, deswegen wollt ich die nun bei meinen Boxen anschließen (hab heute neue bekommen O.o)


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab mein Mac noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann war da aber was faul. Ich hab nen 9550er mit GTX260 und Wow läuft auf Ultra wie geleckt. Meine CPU langweilt sich. Die Grafikkarte langweilt sich. Bei meiner Schwester läuft es auch super. Der hab ich nen 955er reingebaut.
Kann ja jetzt auch nicht sein, daß die 200 Mhz mehr da was ausmachen. Vor allem, da sich auch ein 955er in Wow nur langweilt. 2 Kerne sind auf Standby.

Zu Fraps kann ich nichts sagen, von der CPU her sollte es aber kein Problem sein. Die Grafikkarte hat halt auch Mehraufwand, genauso, wie die Platte. Wie sehr das ins Gewicht fällt, weiß ich nicht. Hab mal was gelesen, daß sich der Aufwand der Grafikkarte nahezu verdopplet. Falls dem so ist, dann wäre es nicht sooo verwunderlich, daß es zumindest beim frapsen nicht mehr so ganz flüssig läuft, auf Ultra.

Aber ohne dieses Fraps hätte es auch bei dir wie gelegt laufen müssen. Irgendwas war da faul.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> .....



also du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So nun solltest du noch ein Kable haben was bei der PS3 dabei war und Zwar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Schlisst du nun auch an die PS3 an... dann Steckst du Den roten und den weissen in das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... So und dann kaufst du dir Boxen die einen Soundeingang haben. und Stellst im PS3 menu ein wo der Sound raus kommt. das erkläre ich dir sonst noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Oki, hast Recht, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habne die mir echt schon zum 2x. Mal Mist verkauft -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Oki, hast Recht, danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann dir sonst gerne Video machen... ^^ hab die PS3 auch am Monitor... ^^ und genau so wie ich es erklärt habe. ^^


----------



## Erz1 (2. März 2010)

Ne, ich hab das Kabel garnicht bedac ht - hab mich halt gewundert wegen dem Kabel weil da ja garkein Anschluss ist/war :s
Jetzt weiß ich es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber kann man nicht auch 3 Weibchen nehmen - müsste doch auch gehen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Ich hab dir ein Kurzes Video gemacht... xD


Braucht noch Moment bis es auf youtube Hoch geladen ist.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/...29#ht_500wt_959
> 
> Ohne Worte
> 
> ...



haha geil, dass muss ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

*Nvidia bestätigt: Geforce GTX 480 ab 29. März 2010 lieferbar 
*

http://www.golem.de/1003/73547.html

EDIT:

Ich wusst es, das Fermi ende März kommen wird. Muhahahahahahaha!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Falls du vorher schonmal draufsabbern willst:
http://www.hardwarel...4-post1218.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Anmerkung in Sachen CeBit-Stuff: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/mainboards/14614-asus-crosshair-iv-extreme-crosshair-iv-formula-und-rampage-iii-extreme-zeigen-sich.html
Wenn einer unglaublich schöne Boards baut, dann ASUS! Diesmal sind sogar die AMD-Board sexy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Falls du vorher schonmal draufsabbern willst:
> http://www.hardwarel...4-post1218.html



DANKE *SABBER*

Das Teil wird Sofort vorbestellt sobald ich sie in einem Online Shop finde!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Kennt jemand ein guten Bildschirm, so im 26-28 Zoll Format, Full HD und gut zum spielen geeignet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein guten Bildschirm, so im 26-28 Zoll Format, Full HD und gut zum spielen geeignet sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte, du holst dir nen IMac, da ist der Bildschirm doch dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Hab mir das irgendwie anders vorgestellt, auf dem iMac World of Warcraft auf HD aufnehmen und dann mit meinem MacBook Pro bearbeiten, nur jetzt sehe ich, was für Spiele rauskommen, neue Nvidia Grafikkarte und , deswegen kam ich jetzt auf die Idee... bzw. mich hat das Spielen doch irgendwie wieder gepackt =)

also auf die Idee, mir einen richtigen fetten Desktop Rechner zuholen und alle Spiele auf High zocken und dann aufnehmen und mit meinem MacBook Pro bearbeiten, bzw. mit dem arbeiten udn mit dem Desktop Rechner zocken.

Nur leider, kenn ich kaum ein Händler, wie Hardwareversand, Alternate in US, deswegen dachte ich mir hole, mir einen Alienware Rechner, geiles Designe, Power ohne Ende, Wasserkühlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wäre die Frage, damit müsste man doch eigentlich jedes Game auf High mit Fraps aufnehmen können oder? ;p

Und Bildschirm kann auch ein 22 Zoll sein, aber glaub habe da schon einen gefunden =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Bist du nun in den USA?


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Noch nicht, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bald, bzw. nachdem die Nvidia Grafikkarten rausgekommen sind, hoffe dann, das Alienware updatet ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Ich hab paar Shop's gefunden die gut aussehen... 

http://www.newegg.com/
http://www.compusa.com/

EDIT: ach so ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das erst was man macht in den USA? Genau sich eine Dicke Knarre besorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur leider, kenn ich kaum ein Händler, wie Hardwareversand, Alternate in US, deswegen dachte ich mir hole, mir einen Alienware Rechner, geiles Designe, Power ohne Ende, Wasserkühlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NCIX wäre eine Möglichkeit : http://www.ncixus.com/
Es gibt aber sicher noch viel mehr, aber da muss du dich einfach mal umhören...
Alienware ist qualitativ top, aber eindeutig zu teuer finde ich.


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Du könntest es einfach Leute in den USA fragen wo sie einkaufen, so wie es viele Leute hier im Forum mit uns machen.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Hm, das sind ja schonmal nette Websiten.

Der Alienware kostet: 2050 Euro

CPU: Intel Core i7 960

Grafikkarte: 2x HD5870 1GB (kann dann auf Nvidia getauscht werden

RAM: 12GB

Mainboard, weiß ich jetzt nicht

Netzteil, auch net

Wasserkühlung

Gehäuse: Kennt man ja

Festplatte: 1TB Raid0

DvD Laufwerk


Natürlich ein ganz schöner haufen, aber der iMac ist ja auch net grad billig.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Schau dich nochmal um wenn du in den Staaten bist. Elektrotechnikpreise sind in den USA völlig anders als hier.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Da gibts doch nen besseren i7 zum zocken ne ?

12Gb ram ? klar, gib mal 2 riegel ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> das erst was man macht in den USA? Genau sich eine Dicke Knarre besorgen.



Die bekommste am Flughafen bei der Ankunft bestimmt gratis als Begrüßungsgeschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

i7 975, der ist aber viel zu teuer ;>


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> i7 975, der ist aber viel zu teuer ;>



ne war das net der i7 860 oder weiß ich wie der hieß/heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> i7 975, der ist aber viel zu teuer ;>



Das kann dir bei dem obigen PC auch schon egal sein


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ne war das net der i7 860 oder weiß ich wie der hieß/heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der 860er ist der schwächste i7 und obendrein auf Sockel LGA1156. An Die i7 8xx sind 1156, alle anderen 1366. Es gibt 860, 870, 920, 930, 960 und 975X. Bald kommt dann noch der Hexacore als 980X.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das kann dir bei dem obigen PC auch schon egal sein



Eigentlich nicht Oo


----------



## muehe (2. März 2010)

jo newegg.com scheint gut und günstig zu sein

www.TigerDirect.com , www.ZipZoomfly.com müssten auch gehen

teilweise auch Amazon

würde mich allerdings auch in Hardwareforen informieren vorher


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der 860er ist der schwächste i7 und obendrein auf Sockel LGA1156. An Die i7 8xx sind 1156, alle anderen 1366. Es gibt 860, 870, 920, 930, 960 und 975X. Bald kommt dann noch der Hexacore als 980X.



Ach dann mir auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil Asoriel oder Fala oder weiß ich wer hatten schon mal gesagt es gäbe nen besseren zum spielen zumindest, iwas mit 6.. oderso ^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab mir das irgendwie anders vorgestellt, auf dem iMac World of Warcraft auf HD aufnehmen und dann mit meinem MacBook Pro bearbeiten, nur jetzt sehe ich, was für Spiele rauskommen, neue Nvidia Grafikkarte und , deswegen kam ich jetzt auf die Idee... bzw. mich hat das Spielen doch irgendwie wieder gepackt =)
> 
> also auf die Idee, mir einen richtigen fetten Desktop Rechner zuholen und alle Spiele auf High zocken und dann aufnehmen und mit meinem MacBook Pro bearbeiten, bzw. mit dem arbeiten udn mit dem Desktop Rechner zocken.
> 
> ...



Wieso Alienware? Da zahlst du doch schon ewig viel nur für den Namen. Gibt doch genu andere Shops, wo man gute Rechner kaufen kann.


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

US-Preise -> Alienware.us 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Klos hat recht, die Preise sind in den USA genauso unverschämt.


----------



## Soramac (2. März 2010)

Das stimmt, ich werde mich enfach mal dort in den Läden erkundigen und eventuell mir was empfehlen lassen und weiß ja selber, was gut ist und was nicht , ggf kann ich es ja auch hier posten dann.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Wieso eigentlich USA? Wanderst du aus?


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich USA? Wanderst du aus?



Ja du Schnellchecker ;D
@nebola: Also ich persönlich kenne keine weiteren i7-Prozessoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt allerdings noch i5-750, i5-660 etc.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

*pst* Waffenschmuggel und so*pst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 



Falathrim schrieb:


> @nebola: Also ich persönlich kenne keine weiteren i7-Prozessoren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht habe ich das auch nur geträumt :<


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich das auch nur geträumt :<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er träumt von mir o.0


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Er träumt von mir o.0



Das noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei denn ....... du siehst so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Wet dreams?


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Ne. Im Moment garkeine Träume, glaub ich ^^ ka weiß das morgens nach dem Aufwachen net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schlafe im Moment schlecht :<


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

90% seiner Träume vergisst man nach dem aufwachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Stell dir diese Geilheit ³ vor.
Das bin ich, nur als Mann ;D


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Du hast Titten?


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du hast Titten?



Nein. Wie gesagt: Die Geilheit dieser Frau an sich ^3 und das Ergebnis ist, wie geil ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nix Titten.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also nix Titten.



Egal jetzt habe ich das Bild schon ergoogelt, bemalt und geuploaded, jetzt post ich es trotzdem ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich fine die sehen wie Leberwürste vom Metzger aus :<
Edit2: Bis auf die Nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. März 2010)

Schlauchtitten mit Traktorventilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Zu guter Letzt noch eine Nachricht zur Verfügbarkeit &#8211; sofern man davon sprechen kann. Laut Golem soll diese ab 29. März gewährleistet sein, Tweakers.net nennt dabei aber die verschwindend geringe Zahl von lediglich *5.000 Stück weltweit.* Damit dürfte die bereits magere Verfügbarkeit der Radeon HD 5870 zum Start wohl nochmals deutlich unterboten werden.

http://www.computerb...ia_gf100_fermi/

Die Wollen mich verarschen. O.o


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

und 10 werden in Deutschland verkauft oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ml pennen bis morgen, gucke nochmal vor Schule ^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Wollen mich verarschen. O.o



I told ya, m8


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> I told ya, m8



O.o wenn das Stimmt... 

DANN, SOLLTE JEDER SICH VON MIR IN ACHT NEHMEN DER MIT EINER FERMI AUF OFFENER STRASSE RUM LÄUFT.


aber das passiert nur, falls ich keine abkomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Zu guter Letzt noch eine Nachricht zur Verfügbarkeit – sofern man davon sprechen kann. Laut Golem soll diese ab 29. März gewährleistet sein, Tweakers.net nennt dabei aber die verschwindend geringe Zahl von lediglich *5.000 Stück weltweit.* Damit dürfte die bereits magere Verfügbarkeit der Radeon HD 5870 zum Start wohl nochmals deutlich unterboten werden.



Ich seh schon vor mir wie du in voller Sam Fisher-Ausrüstung auf Jagd nach der letzten Fermi gehst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

Falls ich am 29 März keine Fermi ergattern kann, hab ich schon vorgesorgt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Zu guter Letzt noch eine Nachricht zur Verfügbarkeit – sofern man davon sprechen kann. Laut Golem soll diese ab 29. März gewährleistet sein, Tweakers.net nennt dabei aber die verschwindend geringe Zahl von lediglich *5.000 Stück weltweit.* Damit dürfte die bereits magere Verfügbarkeit der Radeon HD 5870 zum Start wohl nochmals deutlich unterboten werden.
> 
> http://www.computerb...ia_gf100_fermi/
> 
> Die Wollen mich verarschen. O.o



Naja, daß die Verfügbarkeit nicht wirklich besser wird, als bei ATI, daß war abzusehen. Flieg halt nach Boston. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Ich habe ja das Midgard Gehäuse, bei dem ja ne Serienmäßige Lüftersteuerung dabei ist.

Kann ich auch andere Lüfter da anschließen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

*NUI - wie Microsoft die Computernutzung revolutionieren will *

http://www.golem.de/1003/73555.html

ihr müsst euch das erste Video anschauen! Mass Effect lässt grüssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2010)

_Na ihr´s :-)_


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2010)

Auch wieder da ;P


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2010)

_Jup..endlich -_-

Hoffe Internet bleibt auch bestehen..musste ganz viel hin&her ändern beim anschliessen/einstellen..aber (noch) gehts :X_


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2010)

Wie kann man bei Windows 7 den automatischen Bluescreen ausschalten?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

Wer von euch hat denn alles eine Konsole? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Ne Wii hab ich, sonst keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Headset wurde schon verschickt *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. März 2010)

N64, SNES, NES, PSX, Gamecube und zu guter letzt: Sega MegaDrive :>


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

PSP, PS2 das wars ^^

Edit: 

Meine Oma hat Taschengeld überwiesen, direkt zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (3. März 2010)

Wieviel Kostet das Spiel wenn man es runter lädt?

Achja: Nintendo 64, Game Boy, Game Cub, PS 2, Wii, PS 3.

Wobei man dazu sagen muss das ich und meine zwei Brüder uns die Konsolen immer geteilt haben/teilen.

Die Wii war die Schnapsidee meines größten Bruders. Abgesehen von Twillight Princess wurde darauf noch nichts gespielt.
Die PS3 hat mein anderer Bruder in seiner Wohnung. Auf der hab ich noch nie gespielt. Ich spiele eig. nur noch PC.


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Über STeam kostet des 59,99€, zwar bissel teuer, aber meine Mum will net das ich das spiele, also kauft Sies mir im Laden net, und ich bin erst 17 ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

hättest ja Gleich bestellen können... O.o als bei Steam kaufen...


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei Windows 7 den automatischen Bluescreen ausschalten?



Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit->System->Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->Erweitert->Starten und Wiederherstellen: Einstellungen->Automatisch Neustart durchführen.


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hättest ja Gleich bestellen können... O.o als bei Steam kaufen...





Nebola92 schrieb:


> aber meine Mum will net das ich das spiele, also kauft Sies mir im Laden net^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ichs bestelle, bezahle ich vllt 10 Euro weniger, dafür kommts morgens an wenn ich in Schule bin und kann dann net zocken weil meine mum das net möchte, bringt natürlich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Kenn ich, das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur kann ich dank meiner grandiosen Internetleitung nicht auf Steam ausweichen, also dürfen es immer Bekannte kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und wenn ichs bestelle, bezahle ich vllt 10 Euro weniger, dafür kommts morgens an wenn ich in Schule bin und kann dann net zocken weil meine mum das net möchte, bringt natürlich mehr
> ...



Macht deine mutter deine Pakete auf? oder Briefe?


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Nein tut Sie nicht. Nur ich komme dann nach hause, würde Sie sagen das ich nen Packet von z.B. Amazon bekommen habe und fragt dann was ich mir bestellt habe.

Was soll ich da sagen, guck mal nen tolles Ballerspiel wo ich andere Leute abmetzeln kann !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Wenn man FSK 18 Spiele bestellt muss man entweder vorher ein Bild des Ausweises hinschicken oder der Postbote kontrolliert das Alter bevor er das Paket abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> oder der Postbote kontrolliert das Alter bevor er das Paket abgibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha als ob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir schon etliche male nicht. Hatte mal nen SPiel ab 18 gekauft, glaube war Turok oder so. Kommt der Postbote an, "Bist du denn schon 18?", ich: "Ne, bin 16", er gibt mir das Spiel und sagt "Naja 16 ist ja fast 18" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nein tut Sie nicht. Nur ich komme dann nach hause, würde Sie sagen das ich nen Packet von z.B. Amazon bekommen habe und fragt dann was ich mir bestellt habe.



Sag einfach du hast dir das neue Harry Potter spiel gekauft.. und willst in den Nächsten 8 Stunden nicht gestört werden. xD


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Da hast aber Glück gehabt... und der kann ziemlich Ärger kriegen wenn das rauskommt. Da muss ich wieder an die Situation beim MM denken - 'Schon 18?' 'Sicherlich.' 'Ausweis dabei' 'Hm ne, leider vergessen' 'Ok, zeigst ihn eben beim nächsten mal' - verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2010)

Euch jungen Hupfern sollte man alle einen Riegel vorschieben. Ballerspiele sind nur was für die großen Jungs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich was zu melden hätte, dann wären sie alle ab 30. Und nur, um euch zu ärgern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn ich was zu melden hätte, dann wären sie alle ab 30. Und nur, um euch zu ärgern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und trotzdem würden sie jeder 3. Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Das wär doch nur ein größerer Reiz sie trotzdem verkauft zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na ihr´s :-)_



WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nebola92 schrieb:


> haha als ob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Turok...war das nicht ein Spiel für den N64?^^

Aber normal wenn man etwas ab 18 bestellt bekommt das nur derjenige, der als Empfänger angegeben wird und dass auch nur wenn er 18 ist. Jedenfalls ist es bei Amazon so, und da zahlt man ja auch zusätzl. zum Versand.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Oh, WB paini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ich sagte nicht 'WB HTML-Tags'...


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2010)

_Danke Danke :-)_


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Turok...war das nicht ein Spiel für den N64?^^
> 
> Aber normal wenn man etwas ab 18 bestellt bekommt das nur derjenige, der als Empfänger angegeben wird und dass auch nur wenn er 18 ist. Jedenfalls ist es bei Amazon so, und da zahlt man ja auch zusätzl. zum Versand.



ka, also ich habs immer nur auf PS2 gezockt, aber bei Amazon zahlt man doch meistensk einen Versand oder ? warum ist das eig so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier Link von Turok, gibts für einige "konsolen" Klick


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Bei Amazon zahlst du über 20&#8364; sowie bei Büchern und DVDs/BluRays keinen Versand. Den zahlt halt Amazon. Ich nehme an die haben als einer der größten, wenn nicht der größte, Versender in Deutschland Sonderkonditionen mit DHL.

Turok... damals noch auf N64... immer beim Kumpel gezockt. Das warn noch Zeiten, danach wars mit Nintendos großer Zeit leider vorbei und alles an Turok danach ist nur noch Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. März 2010)

> *Spezialversand für Artikel ohne Jugendfreigabe.* *
> Versandkosten*
> Die Versandkosten betragen *EUR 5,00* **pro Lieferung**, unabhängig vom Bestellwert oder der Anzahl der bestellten Artikel. Die üblichen Grenzen für versandkostenfreie Lieferung gelten in diesem Fall nicht.Mehr Informationen zu Versandkosten


----------



## Falathrim (3. März 2010)

Ihr habt Sorgen...


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Ich nicht, weil ich sowieso bekomme was ich will. Hatte eigentlich gehofft heute BF Bad Company 2 im Mediamarkt oder so zu ergattern, weil sies mancherorts schon vorab verkauft haben. Aber bei uns haben sie ihren Fehler wohl schon mitbekommen, geh ich halt morgen nochmal hin. Ist ja dann eh Releasetag, da isses sicher da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (3. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei Amazon zahlst du über 20€ sowie bei Büchern und DVDs/BluRays keinen Versand. Den zahlt halt Amazon. Ich nehme an die haben als einer der größten, wenn nicht der größte, Versender in Deutschland Sonderkonditionen mit DHL.



Der mit Abstand größte ist aber der Otto Versand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ham ja sogar ne eigene Versandfirma, Hermes


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Kennt jmd gute 2.1 Boxen ? Mein Vater braucht jetzt welche, sollten eig net mehr als 60€ kosten, bissel mehr ist noch so ebend ok, sollten dann aber auch gut sein.


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Der mit Abstand größte ist aber der Otto Versand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, die hab ich ganz vergessen. Wobei die ja wie bereits bemerkt vorwiegend mit Hermes versenden. Dann wäre ich mit Amazon#1@DHL gar nicht mal so falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2010)

_http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a367518.html_
_
_
_http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a164971.html_
_
_
_@Nebo :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Bei der Auswahl würde ich zu den Edifier-Boxen greifen. Wobei man für 60&#8364; eh nicht den sattesten Klang erwarten kann. Ansonsten gibts von Scythe ein 2.1 Set zum günstigen Preis. Und ja, das sind die, die die Kühler bauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2010)

_Würd ich auch nehmen - Edifier macht ja auch recht gute Einsteiger-Standboxen.. :-)_


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Danke erstmal, die Z4 habe ich ja selber angeschlossen, ich gucke die anderen mal ebend an.


----------



## muehe (3. März 2010)

die Edifier hol ich noch fürs Schlafzimmer Fernsehboxen sind bissl mager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Sagtmal.. was ist DPI denn für ein Transportunternehmen? 
Mir fällt gerade auf dass Hoh mein Headset über die versandt hat und ich hab noch nie was von denen bekommen und auch keine Ahnung wo die Seite fürs Tracking bei denen ist (ich finde nicht mal überhaupt ne Seite)....


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Bei mir hat HoH per DHL geliefert. :O


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Also weder bei DHL, UPS, GLS noch DPD passt die Trackingnummer...



> HOH Home of Hardware enthielt die folgenden Artikel imPaket 1 dieser
> 
> Lieferung:
> 
> ...




Ich bin echt gespannt wer das dann ausliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. März 2010)

Juten Tach.

Man, war bestimmt seit 300 Seiten nichtmehr hier.

Melde mich auch nur kurz mit einre kleinen Frage... Gibt es eigendlich etwas in Größe von etwa einer PSP (gerne auch etwas größer, hauptsache es ist kleiner als nen Laptop.) was extra zum anschauen von Filmen oder Serien geeignet ist? Sollte auch  einen SD-Karten steckplatz besitzen oder noch besser mindestens 8GB internen Speicher (Gegen größeres bin ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt.)

Würde man da bei 50-100 &#8364; was ordentliches bekommen ?
Fals es wichtig zu wissen ist... Bräuchte kein HD, sondern 480p oder 720p würden vollkommen reichen.


Edit: Mal etwas nachgeschaut..


Wie sieht es beispielsweise mit diesen aus? 

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Tragbarer-Video-Player-LC-Display-schwarz/dp/B002MRUIDI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1267645536&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001ULCCAO/sr=1-2/qid=1267645536/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1267645536&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000VRBM3Q/sr=1-3/qid=1267645536/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1267645536&sr=1-3


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2010)

Bei mir wird heute ebenfalls noch bei Amazon, das G35 Headset, Razer Lycosa oder Logitech G15 und Steelseries Mousepad bestellt.


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Hmm hab irgendwie nen Mass Effect Problem, bin auf irgendso nem Planeten in einem Labor, soll so nen Typ anreden den ich aber vorher gekillt habe -.-

Da war ne Tür und die habe ich dechifriert oder so, aber dann haben so Wachenauch mich geballert und dabei habe ich den Typ gekillt :<

Achja, morgen Praktische Fahr Prüfung -.-


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber hab nen Problem.

Wenn ich Modern Warefare 2 starte/spiele, macht irgendwie nen Lüfter oder so im Rechner seltsame Geräusche sonen "dröhnen". Woran liegt das ?


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Das wird die Graka sein die voll aufdreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Eventuell auch die CPU. Nebo du hast nen Freezer drin, oder? Ist ja nurn 92mm Lüfter, wenn der mal loslegt kanns schonmal lauter werden. Headset auf, ne Nummer lauter gestellt und fertig der Lack. ;D


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Ja Freezer Pro 7 Rev. 2, das ist nicht das Thema wenns bissel lauter wäre hört sich nur "ungesund" an, so als wenn was schleifen würde ^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. März 2010)

Jemand Interesse an einer 7900GS von nVidia? Müsste die solangsam mal verkaufen, bevor sie Antik wird :>


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Die IST antik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. März 2010)

Warum? Wurd doch erst 2006 released, also fast wie neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ebay wird die für ~80€ gehandelt oO


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum? Wurd doch erst 2006 released, also fast wie neu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is des noch ne AGP?


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei ebay wird die für ~80€ gehandelt oO



Antiquitäten steigen mit dem Alter im Wert!


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Dann mach das Gehäuse doch mal auf und schau rein ob da irgendwas streift.

Bei Anitquitäten muss ich wieder an das alte NES-Spiel das bei eBay für 800k US-Dollar wegging denken...


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Ich dachte erst "Warum ist Modern Warfare 2 ab 18?", jetzt habe ich das 3 (?) Level am Flughafen gespielt, solche eine krasse Abschlachtung, alter o.O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst "Warum ist Modern Warfare 2 ab 18?", jetzt habe ich das 3 (?) Level am Flughafen gespielt, solche eine krasse Abschlachtung, alter o.O



Wie so das LVL ist VOLL GEIL... so Plane ich meinen Amoklauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst "Warum ist Modern Warfare 2 ab 18?", jetzt habe ich das 3 (?) Level am Flughafen gespielt, solche eine krasse Abschlachtung, alter o.O



Ich finde das Level garnicht so krass. Besonders weil in der deutschen Version die ich leider habe nicht allzuviel Blut fliesst. Außerdem darf man nichtmal ausversehen auf Zivilisten schießen, weil die Mission ja sonst endet. Find ich doch schon unreal Q_Q


----------



## Nebola (3. März 2010)

Ja, geil ist die Mission auch, das meine ich ja net. Nur schon heftig ^^ kriechende welche blutend am Boden her gehen die vorbei knallen weiter drauf ein ^^


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich finde das Level garnicht so krass. Besonders weil in der deutschen Version die ich leider habe nicht allzuviel Blut fliesst. Außerdem darf man nichtmal ausversehen auf Zivilisten schießen, weil die Mission ja sonst endet. Find ich doch schon unreal Q_Q



Mehr Blut siehst du in der UK Version auch nicht, allerdings darfst du wild um dich schießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand die Mission eher fad und nebenbei befreit von jeglicher Logik.

btw

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqCzP0HQpQo[/youtube]

<3 it... it's in my head...
läuft schon seit Tagen auf Dauerschleife. :S


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich finde das Level garnicht so krass. Besonders weil in der deutschen Version die ich leider habe nicht allzuviel Blut fliesst. Außerdem darf man nichtmal ausversehen auf Zivilisten schießen, weil die Mission ja sonst endet. Find ich doch schon unreal Q_Q



Das find ich nicht nur unreal, das find ich lächerlich... nicht dass ich unbedingt das Bedürfnis habe Zivilisten umzuballern, aber was soll denn das für eine Mission sein wenn man nur nebenherläuft?


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Jo das schon, bist einer von dieser Russen Truppe, alle ballern um sich, du gehst brav neben her, sehr toll. Dann heißt es noch er hat dich durchschaut, warum wohl ^^


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich bin ich aus dem plöden krankenhaus raus =)

Darf aber eig. nix machen... finds jedoch extrem langweilig nix zu machen >_>

drum nerv ich euch hier jetzt =P


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Krankenhaus? Gute Besserung! :O


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (4. März 2010)

Vater unser im Himmel,
geheiligt werde dein Skill, 
dein Server komme, 
deine Headshots geschehen, 
wie in 1.6 so auch in Source, 
unsere tägliche Sucht gib uns heute,
und vergib uns unsere Teamkills, 
wie auch wir vergeben unsern Teamkillern, 
und führe uns nicht in Versuchung, 
sondern erlöse uns von den Cheatern,
denn dein ist die Deagle
und die M4
und die AK47
in Ewigkeit.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Amen


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

WOHOOOOO, Hab meinen Führerschein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!111einself


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Glückwunsch! ;p


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2010)

Sehr geehrter Herr Carcharoth

Besten Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Unser Lieferanten hat uns mitgeteilt, dass der Hersteller aufgrund grosser Nachfrage den Wareneingang verschieben musste.* Der nächste Wareneingang wird voraussichtlich Mitte/ende März eintreffen.* Kurz danach sollten Sie den Artikel zugestellt bekommen. Wir bitten Sie daher noch um etwas Geduld.

Unser Lieferant wird sich bemühen Ihre Bestellung schnellstmöglich Liefern zu können.

Besten dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Freundliche Grüsse
microspot.ch


--------------

Zur Erinnerung: Ich hab im Januar bestellt :>


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Bei sowas würde ich in die Luft gehen, wenn so eine Bestellung dringend ist ;p


----------



## muehe (4. März 2010)

kannst halt nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Freundliche Grüsse
> microspot.*ch*
> 
> 
> ...



schweizer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> WOHOOOOO, Hab meinen Führerschein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!111einself



Gratz.

Bei mir heute auch WOHOOOO: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Limited Edition im Media Markt für 39€ erstanden. Entweder MM hatte nen guten Tag bei etikettieren oder EA kommt im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern zur Vernunft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was war euer erster gedanke an diesem Bild?^^

Bei mir:
Typisch mann - Pornos + PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Du hättests doch auch fotografiert, gibs zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Jööö mein Headset ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich darf allerdings erst den neuen Treiber und die Surround-Software runterladen... aktuell ist noch ein Brummen auf der rechten Seite, mal schauen ob das noch weggeht. Ansonsten hab ich bei Amazon auch schon gelesen wie man das behebt.

Dickes GZ zum Führerschein Nebola (ich sollte auch mal anfangen...) und gute Besserung Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

danke und auch kratz von mir..
_Nebola vollendete das Achivement *[Führerschein - endlich *il*legal fahren]* und erhielt 10 Punkte._

Ich habe vorhin beschlossen mich aus diversen Games zurückzuziehen.
uA Counterstrike und wow


----------



## muehe (4. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jööö mein Headset ist da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm auf niedrigste Sprachqualität stellen um das Brummen/Fiepen wegzubekommen wär für mich keine Lösung

würde gleich wieder zurückgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ich habe vorhin beschlossen mich aus diversen Games zurückzuziehen.
> uA Counterstrike und wow



mal sehen wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

was eig für ein Headset?

@muhdings:
Du kennst mich zu schlecht, um meine Situation beurteilen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für immer. Vllt ab und zu mal ein ründchen cs, ist ja nix bei, bin eh schon so gut wie nie on (nich wahr sam?^^) aber sonst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]hmm auf niedrigste Sprachqualität stellen um das Brummen/Fiepen wegzubekommen wär für mich keine Lösung
> 
> würde gleich wieder zurückgehen
> 
> ...



Vor allem hilft es nicht mal... brummelt immer noch. Ich werd noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, wenns nicht weggeht wird das zurückgeschickt.
Laut einem Comment gibt es eine Produktionsreihe bei der das Problem bestehen kann, ich hab natürlich eins aus dieser Reihe.

Edit : @Nira, ist ein G35.


----------



## muehe (4. März 2010)

> was eig für ein Headset?



G35


wenns für immer bleibt dann isses ja gut , wollt damit nich sagen das du nächste Woche gleich wieder paar Stunden jeden Tag zockst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber CS kann man ja ab und an mal ne halbe Stunde - Stunde Köppe schiessen


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Was kaufst du auch Logitech-Headsets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Naja, eigentlich hatte ich mit Logitech nie schlechte Erfahrungen. Aber wenn die da zicken machen kommt ein Roccat Kave oder was in der Richtung her....


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

hab auch ein G35 und keine Probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer mein Windows spackt rum... aber ich hab da bssl an den Regkeys rumgespielt^^

Können ASUS-Boards SATA Platten als Floppy mounten, so wie es bei USB-Sticks geht, um von einer SATA-Platte Windows 7 zu installieren?

Ansonsten suche ich nen guten und vorallem schnellen 30Gb+ USB-Stick


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Das Kave hat auf höheren Reglerstufen ein hörbares Rauschen, aber wenn man die Hardwareregler für Front und Rearspeaker unterhalb der Hälfte hat und die Lautstärke selbst voll aufdreht ists kaum bis gar nicht zu hören. Und laut genug ists immer noch. Gibt soviele gute Headsets da draußen, man muss sie nur finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Super, beim Support von Logitech kommt nur das Belegtzeichen Oo


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Ich habe mir auch wieder das G35 Headset bestellt, hatte schon 1 davor und hatte damit keien Probleme. Meins müsste morgen kommen.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Jop, wie gesagt - das passiert wohl nur bei G35s die einen PDI unter 943 haben, meins hat leider 937....


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Übrigens hab mir Anno 1404 + Venedig geholt, richtig geiles Spiel und extrem schwierig, spiele es auf Leicht und ich komme nicht großartig weiter, das zieht sich und wenn man in eine nächste Bevölkerungsschicht, steigen sich die Bedürfnisse der Bewohner und dann sinken gleich die Steuern und als ich verloren habe, habe ich an Deutschland gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die Steuern erhöht und dann gesagt, die denken bestimmt, wo gehen denn die Steuern hin, nichts passiert ;p


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie viele Missionen hat Modern Warfare 2 ? Weil da wo man sich das Messer aus der Brust zieht und das dem Typ in Kopf wirft, danach kommen ja nur noch die Credits.

Aber da steht 51% abgeschlossen bei Kampagne


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Komische Sache.. ich hab eben mal den USB Port gewechselt und das Brummen ist weg... wenn es so bleibt ists ja ok.


----------



## aseari (4. März 2010)

Ich hab die Kampagne 2 mal durchgespielt und dann war ich glaub ich auf 100%. 1x auf mega einfach und dann einmal auf veteran... Man stirbt zwar alle paar Meter, aber irgendwie ist das lustig...
Ansonsten vielleicht den anderen Modus da... Co-Op oder so


----------



## Crucial² (4. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Carcharoth
> 
> Besten Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



Welcher Artikel? Doch hoffentlich nicht die 5850´er Grafikkarte?


----------



## Crucial² (4. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thank you for Spoiler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. März 2010)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Juten Tach.
> 
> Man, war bestimmt seit 300 Seiten nichtmehr hier.
> 
> ...





Kann keiner helfen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

http://z0r.de/168





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. März 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage... woran kann es liegen, dass wenn ich meine Boxen sehr leise gedreht habe, der Ton verstärkt aus der rechten Box kommt? Erst am ner gewissen Lautstärke ist es ausgeglichen... kann das an einer Einstellung in Windows liegen?



Ich bin mal so frei und zitier mich von vor 5 Tagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam wirds nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. März 2010)

> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> [\quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erz1 (4. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Welcher Artikel? Doch hoffentlich nicht die 5850´er Grafikkarte?



Das wärs...
Ich warte ja auch noch - hab aber noch nichtmal bestellt -.- ^^


----------



## Crucial² (4. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Das wärs...
> Ich warte ja auch noch - hab aber noch nichtmal bestellt -.- ^^



Habe am 8. Februar bestellt, warte also jetzt schon seit genau *26 Tagen*.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

So, hab mir jetzt nen Kingston Traveler iwas 32Gb 2. Generation (10mb/s lesen und schreiben) für 56glocken bei Amazon bestellt. Find den Preis recht ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Habe am 8. Februar bestellt, warte also jetzt schon seit genau *26 Tagen*.



Na dann gehts doch; 2-3Monate dürfte doch der Durchschnitt sein,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Niranda schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt nen Kingston Traveler iwas 32Gb 2. Generation (10mb/s lesen und schreiben) für 56glocken bei Amazon bestellt. Find den Preis recht ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum hast dir nicht einen schnelleren und vll. kleineren geholt? 32GB sind zwar toll, aber bis die vollgeschrieben sind dauerts auch ewig. Und wenn du Win7 vom USB-Stick installieren wirst ist es doch auch ziemlich lahm.
Btw. warum willst du Win7 vom USB-Stick installieren?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2010)

*Erste Benchmarks von Nvidias GTX 470*

http://www.golem.de/1003/73613.html


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt am Schwierigkeitsgrad. Spiels mal auf Veteran durch, dann hast du 100%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Erste Benchmarks von Nvidias GTX 470*
> 
> http://www.golem.de/1003/73613.html



Ist halt die Frage wie man diese Ergebnisse mit derHD5XXX vergleichen kann. Schlieslich hat Heise auch nicht 1:1 dasselbe System mit einer HD5850/5870 am laufen, also könnten hier auch noch andere Sachen mitwirken(ob positiv oder negativ).


----------



## Vaishyana (4. März 2010)

Ne Freundin sucht für ihren Freund ne Digi Cam zum Geburtstag nächsten Monat. Hat da jemand nen Vorschlag?

Preislich so gering wie möglich, da sie arbeitessuchend ist. :-/

*klick* hat sie sich raussgesucht. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Warum lässt sich denn Nvidia nur so Zeit :/


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2010)

Vaishyana: Sieht mir nach großer Handykamera aus. Wenns da finanziell so schlecht steht würde ich mir ein anderes Geschenk überlegen oder einen Gutschein dafür schenken.


Und nicht dass ich euch jetzt irgendwie neidisch machen will oder so, aber eben hatte ich auf meinem Monitor folgendes zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. März 2010)

Ich sag mal so: Ich hab das Spiel bereits komplett durchgenudelt auf der Playsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

keine gutscheine verschenken, das ist die schlechteste art finde ich.... man bindet jmden an einen markt und sagt: hier das ist gut für dich.
Das ist so, als würde ein Esel ein Spinnrad haben:
Beide wissen nicht, was sie damit sollen und beide wissen nicht, wie sie dazu gekommen sind. xDD

Soll sie lieber nen kleenes event draus machen...
als ich mal nix wusste, was ich meinem Freund schenken soll, hab ich überall Geld versteckt und nen schönen Zettel beschrieben:
Sry schadz, war zu faul ein geschenk einzukaufen =( Aber dafür bekommst nen Bussili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bussi geb*

und dann ein zweiter Zettel:
Ach, ich hab hier überall Geld verloren.. Wenn du's findest, kannst du es für deine neuen Kopfhöhrer oder für mich ausgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja...
Die ganze woche hat er bei uns im Haus nach Geld gesucht xDD
Zum schluss fehlten 50euro, die ich jetzt zwischen meinen BHs gefunden habe... warum er da nicht reingeguggt hat... merkwürdig o.o


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2010)

ja, sowas ist natürlich auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shefanix: Das zählt nicht! Für den PC ists immerhin erst heute früh rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. März 2010)

http://www.amazon.co...67728385&sr=1-1
Kann ich wenn ich mir das kaufe auch mit denen zusammenspielen, die jetzt die deutsche Version gekauft haben? Hier ist mir das Spiel zu teuer :>


@ Asoriel: Und ob das zählt!


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weis noch nicht ob ich mir das so schnell hole, Just Cause 2 und Redsteel 2 haben erstmal Vorrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wohoo! Die JC2 Demo ist schon heute bei Steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anscheinend 'nur' 1,2 GB. Das geht ja noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens ruf mich morgen doch mal bei Logitech an, das Brummen ist zwar weg aber dafür hört man ein hochfrequentes Piepsen wenn nichts läuft...

Wie kann man sich eigentlich für die GUI-Beta von Steam anmelden?


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Einstellungen > Beta Teilnahme > Ui Beta > Annehmen > Steam neustarten


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2010)

_Da ich ja gut nen Monat nicht da war..kamen irgendwelche neue empfehlenswerte Filme raus? Wenn ja - Namen! ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (4. März 2010)

Wegen JustCause2, ich lads mir auch bereits:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dauert kurz zum runterladen bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Deine Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist Folter für mich : / 
Aber egal, morgen zocken ist immerhin besser als morgen erst anfangen mit downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. März 2010)

Mein Kumpel der 2 Häuse weiter wohnt foltert mich immer. Er hat 32k DSL-Leitung, bei mir gibts die nicht :/


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Ich wäre schon für 1k dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : @Pain, im Kino ist gerade Shutter Island, ein hammergeiler Psychothriller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du auf verwirrende Storys stehst ein Muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Puhh.... ich habe recht gute Filme geschaut, abr die Namen fallen mri grad nicht ein.


Crossing Over habe ich geschaut, auch ein recht guter Film.

Oben.. war lustig =)

und was ich demnächst noch schauen wollte ist: Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Der ist auch gut, ein schöner Thriller der auch recht spannend ist zeitweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, wenn wir mal so ein Testbericht Thread machen, aufgeteilt in Hardware, Grafikkarte, Prozessor bis Tastatur, Maus, Mousepads über Soundanlagen, Headsets, MP3 Player.

Da kann was er sich z.B. neugekauft hat, drüber berichten wie es ist, Qualität, Verpackung usw...

So das man das mal so übersichtlich gestaltet.

Und man könnte so Leute draufhinweisen, die nach neuen Produkten suchen, wie z.B. ein Headsets und wenn jetzt viele Leute dort Headsets beschrieben haben, könnte man dort nachlesen.


----------



## Erz1 (4. März 2010)

Find ich gut, das habe ich noch vermisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte gleich ein paar Testberichte schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, Handys dann aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2010)

am besten noch "wie schlisse ich meine Konsole an den Monitor" Thread wo alles erklärt wird... wie und was Für Kable man braucht und was für Boxen man kaufen kann für Sound Etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Es geht eigentlich nur ums Prinzip, weil viele Fragen ja, was kann man z.B. empfehlen für eine gute Gaming Maus, oder Headset da hat glaube ich Krygan schon ein langen Testbereicht verfasst in einem Thread und sowas geht natürlich schnell unter.

Wenn wir den PC-Zusammenstellung Thread nicht hätte, wäre viel mehr los im Forum an Themen usw.


----------



## muehe (4. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ne Frage von mir. Ich würde mir demnächst ein kostenpflichtiges Anti Vir kaufen.
> 
> Welches ist da am besten geeignet?



die Free reicht vollkommen aus mit ner/m guten Firewall/HIPS wie Online Armor/Comodo bist besser geschützt als mit irgendwelchen Suiten

Anti Vir is für mich Avira / Avast Free ist auch noch zu empfehlen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> die Free reicht vollkommen aus mit ner/m guten Firewall/HIPS wie Online Armor/Comodo bist besser geschützt als mit irgendwelchen Suiten



Garantiert nicht!


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Uhuuu... das ist aber alt, trotzdem danke ;>


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Du siehst aber das du auf eine Frage antwortest, die am 15 Januar 2009 gestellt wurde ?


Sam, ich hab dich mal bei Steam geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. März 2010)

Online Armor /Comodo allein sind schon sehr mächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 plus gutem AV besser als die meisten Suiten für die man bezahlen muss

man sollte halt aber wissen was man zulässt und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. März 2010)

> Soramac, on 15 January 2009 - 19:01, said:
> 
> Ne Frage von mir. Ich würde mir demnächst ein kostenpflichtiges Anti Vir kaufen.
> 
> Welches ist da am besten geeignet?


GData InternetSecurity


----------



## Rethelion (4. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Online Armor /Comodo allein sind schon sehr mächtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann ist man bei einer bezahlten Komplettlösung immer noch am besten aufgehoben; und Avira ohne HTTP- und Mailscanner, und ohne Proaktiven Schutz, würde ich nicht installieren. Dann schon Comodo Firewall&AV.
Und wenn du die Defense+ auf höchster Stufe laufen lässt, kommst du dann noch damit klar?

Zu Empfehlen wären: ESET, Kaspersky oder Norton


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Mal nen Bild für Esp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. März 2010)

mir reicht das AntiVir Free + Online Armor und einiges an Bedarfschutz wie Sandboxie , Virtualisirungen , Backups , alternative Browser


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.co...67728385&sr=1-1
> Kann ich wenn ich mir das kaufe auch mit denen zusammenspielen, die jetzt die deutsche Version gekauft haben? Hier ist mir das Spiel zu teuer :>



Sicher. Es gibt nur eine Version. Die hat dafür dann 10 Sprachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs im Mediamarkt für 39€ bekommen. Ob das bei euch in der Gegend auch so ist, keine Ahnung. Einige habens wohl auch im MM für 49 gekauft. Scheint da regionale Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Und habt ihr auch schön brav die Beta davor gespielt? =)


----------



## Rethelion (4. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> mir reicht das AntiVir Free + Online Armor und einiges an Bedarfschutz wie Sandboxie , Virtualisirungen , Backups , alternative Browser



Und ich benutz gar kein AV/Firewall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mal nen Bild für Esp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




'Nough said.

Sam, wie heisst du denn bei Steam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit : Ich hab dich mal geaddet, mein Steamname ist Saphx.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und habt ihr auch schön brav die Beta davor gespielt? =)



Nö. War aber anscheinend auch gut so. ;D
Hab trotzdem meine Limited Edition. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sicher. Es gibt nur eine Version. Die hat dafür dann 10 Sprachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei uns im MM 59€ und bei Saturn sinds 45€. Also doch etwas heftig hier. Werd mir dann wohl ausschließlich nurnoch Games bei Amazon.co.uk kaufen. Alles günstig dort drüben ^^


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Hab die Beta gezockt, aber wenn ich jetzt nur noch 1 mal die Karte zock, muss ich kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die jetzt bestimmt 100 mal gezockt ;P

aber werde mir bald auch Battlefield Bad Company holen, sobald ich ein leistungsfähigen PC wieder habe :<


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei uns im MM 59€ und bei Saturn sinds 45€. Also doch etwas heftig hier. Werd mir dann wohl ausschließlich nurnoch Games bei Amazon.co.uk kaufen. Alles günstig dort drüben ^^



Bezahlt man aus UK bei Amazon keine Versandkosten? Wenn nicht ists dort günstiger, solltest du aber Versand zahlen müssen kannste genauso gut zum Saturn gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bezahlt man aus UK bei Amazon keine Versandkosten? Wenn nicht ists dort günstiger, solltest du aber Versand zahlen müssen kannste genauso gut zum Saturn gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde sagen nicht... weil ein Spiel mit der Normalen Brief Post kommt...


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Nein. Das kommt in nem Päckchen. Davon abgesehen aber sprechen wir von Auslandsversand aus den UK. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass hier Versandkosten anfallen könnten. Innerhalb Deutschland freilig nicht, auch wenn das bei BFBC2 als ab18-Titel ne Ausnahme ist. Ich kenn die Bestimmungen von amazon.co.uk nicht, deshalb frag ich nach.


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Ich mein aber auch, dass da Versandkosten anfallen müssten. Ist zumal schon eine lange Lieferungsstrecke, falls wenn die von dort aus es versenden.


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Lol, gerade ist Esp bei Steam abgekackt also Internet bei Ihm und direkt steht da seit 2 stunden off o.O


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Ist gerade ein Chatserver bei Steam abgeschmiert? Der Just Cause Download läuft weiter, aber auf der FL bin ich auf einmal offline und Steam neuzustarten ändert nichts dran Oo


Edit : Seltsame Sache... so siehts aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man achte auf den Wert bei 'Time Remaining' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schön wärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2010)

Bei mir ist FL auch off O.o


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Steam Failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, lädste die Nacht durch ? ^^

Ich bin bei 99% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2010)

Ich bin Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Dann ist wohl der Server abgeschmiert über den wir on waren und Nebola ist auf einem anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Was denn sonst ^^


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann ist wohl der Server abgeschmiert über den wir on waren und Nebola ist auf einem anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope meinen hats auch zerschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab gerade nur 40 kb/s o.O von 571 kb/s runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Man achte auf den Wert bei 'Time Remaining'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar, mit 30Mb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Ich lade mit normaler Geschwindigkeit runter - 45 kb/s. Schneller als du im Moment, ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich lade mit normaler Geschwindigkeit runter - 45 kb/s. Schneller als du im Moment, ha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnicht waaaa. Bin Färtik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Trotzdem war ich für ein paar Sekunden schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, laut Steam noch 40 Minuten bei mir. Ich wusste gar nicht dass Software so optimistisch sein kann ^^


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Trotzdem war ich für ein paar Sekunden schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als ich Mass Effect gedownloadet habe stand bei 80% noch 11 Minuten, 36 hatte es gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich zock mal bissel JC ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2010)

Kannst dann ja mal berichten wie es so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2010)

Die Demo geht nur 30 Min o.O

Irgendwie bissel langweilig, also aufgrund der Demo würde ich es mir net kaufen ^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bezahlt man aus UK bei Amazon keine Versandkosten? Wenn nicht ists dort günstiger, solltest du aber Versand zahlen müssen kannste genauso gut zum Saturn gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



7 Pfund Versandkosten sind das glaube ich. Das Spiel würde mich ~30€ kosten.

JustCause2 Zeit für die Demo aufgebraucht. Aber genial ist das Spiel, freu mich schon auffen Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2010)

Nur 30 Minuten? Ich hasse es wenn Demos zeitbeschränkt sind...
Kann man dann nichtmal einfach nochmal neu anfangen?


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2010)

Woops... schon so spät... BCBF2 fesselt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. März 2010)

Wieso ich mir nen 32Gb stick bestellt habe?
Nunja, ein Windowsimage ist ~25Gb groß bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Wuhu, eben kam die Post, hat die Razer Lycosa, G35 Headset und das Mousepad von Steelseries gebracht.

Tastatur ist richtig geil, Headset bleibt noch verschlossen, bzw. hatte das sowieso schonmal, weiß wi ees ist und das Mousepad ist das beste was ich denje hatte um das gegenüber dem Razer Mousepad zu stellen, ist das einfach nur besser, billiger, es setzt sich kein Schweißsee drauf und meine Maus (Razer Lachesis) fühlt sich wohl drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. März 2010)

Soramac, meinst du dieses Mousepad?


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Kann man bei Amazon.co.uk NUR mit Kreditkarte zahlen? oO


----------



## Niranda (5. März 2010)

Ich könnt denen von Microsoft echt die Köpfe abreißen,
diese beschissene Rechtevergabe bei Windows ist so "?%/"=§(&"="&/!=0*#'


----------



## Rethelion (5. März 2010)

Soa jetzt kann man endlich auch mal über die schlechten nVidia Treiber herziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2010)

Betrifft doch eh nur Blizzardspiele, wer spielt schon so unwichtige Games wie WoW oder WC3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Ich spiel grade WC3, und morgen auch die meisten Zeit..  LAN und so. Und WoW spiele ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich spiel grade WC3, und morgen auch die meisten Zeit.. LAN und so.



Grosse oder Kleine Lan? =)


----------



## Rethelion (5. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Betrifft doch eh nur Blizzardspiele, wer spielt schon so unwichtige Games wie WoW oder WC3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stell dir vor bei 10Mio Leute würden die Grakas überhitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind wieder ein paar Infos zum Adam:
http://www.moneymint.in/business/notion-inks-adam-tablet
http://iphone.sys-con.com/node/1307391


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

_Hab mir grad : Cloudy with A Chance of Meatballs angeschaut..wieder mal ein richtig guter animierter Film..genau wie Oben usw.. :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Grosse oder Kleine Lan? =)



10 Leute, also klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 10 Leute, also klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bots sind deine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 10 Leute, also klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach so OK... 

hab auch wieder mal Lust auf eine LAN. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Nira, wenigstens habe ich Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sam, dann mach doch einfach eine. Bei uns ist das auch mittlerweile so, dass wir alle 1-2 Wochen LAN machen. Jetzt mal Ausnahmsweise bei mir im Garten


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

_Hat "schon" jemand : Jennifers Body oder Fall 39 gesehen? Sind mit Cloudy with A Chance of Meatballs meine 3 neuen Filme.._


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Soramac, meinst du dieses Mousepad?



Jep, das isses.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sam, dann mach doch einfach eine. Bei uns ist das auch mittlerweile so, dass wir alle 1-2 Wochen LAN machen. Jetzt mal Ausnahmsweise bei mir im Garten



Mal Schauen....


Das video ist geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IktIQokHMWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat "schon" jemand : Jennifers Body oder Fall 39 gesehen? Sind mit Cloudy with A Chance of Meatballs meine 3 neuen Filme.._



nope am WE mal ziehen , Fleischbällchen hatte ich nur für Nichte gezogen aber nicht gesehen genauso wie Oben etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die Mauspads sind gut hab 2 Qck Minis reicht mir 

nur die Wellen muss man erstmal rauskriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Kanten kurz mal mit Feuerzeug bearbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sam, dann mach doch einfach eine. Bei uns ist das auch mittlerweile so, dass wir alle 1-2 Wochen LAN machen. Jetzt mal Ausnahmsweise bei mir im Garten



Im Garten lanen? Auch mal was, müssten wir auch mal ausprobieren ^^
Bei uns steht vermutlich in ein paar Wochen auch wieder eine an, spätestens in den Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. März 2010)

Jaja, das warn noch zeiten als man jung war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. März 2010)

Kann es an der Hertzzahl liegen, wenn mein Bild in WoW (nur da) des öfteren mal flackert und mein Cursor verschwindet wenn ich ihn bewege? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Jaja, das warn noch zeiten als man jung war...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du doch immernoch oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Im Garten lanen? Auch mal was, müssten wir auch mal ausprobieren ^^
> Bei uns steht vermutlich in ein paar Wochen auch wieder eine an, spätestens in den Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar. Große Plane drüber, und 3 Heizpilze hinstellen und fertig ist. Macht derbe Bock so Open-Air-LAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klar. Große Plane drüber, und 3 Heizpilze hinstellen und fertig ist. Macht derbe Bock so Open-Air-LAN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och nix Plane, einfach so im T-Shirt da sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (5. März 2010)

was haltet ihr von der Kamera ? wollte mir eine bis ca 400 Euro kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Och nix Plane, einfach so im T-Shirt da sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre unpraktisch. Könnte durchaus sein das es hier ein wenig schneit/regnet und das will ich den PC's nicht zumuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. März 2010)

Zock grad JC2 Demo voll geil leider nur ne 30 Minuten Demo aber wenigstens darf man von vorn anfangen^^
hab grad gesehen das man die Demozeit verlängern kann in dem man gewisse sachen erledigt von denen die am Ende der 30 Minuten eingeblendet werden


----------



## pampam (5. März 2010)

Der PC für meinen Bruder ist heute angekommen. Jetzt habe ich ihn zusammengebaut, allerdings funktioniert er nicht so, wie er sollte.
Wenn man ihn an macht, kommt kein Bild und nach ca. 30 Sekunden geht er kurz aus und gleich wieder an.

Der PC besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5
AMD Athlon II X3 435 "Boxed" 95W, Sockel AM3
ASUS M4N78 SE,Sockel AM2+, ATX
BE Quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7
Club3D HD5670 512MB, ATI Radeon HD5670, PCI-Express
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, an was das liegen könnte?


Danke schonmal!


----------



## Shefanix (5. März 2010)

Alles richtig verkabelt? Also Grafikkarte, Stecker für CPU drinne etc. ?


----------



## pampam (5. März 2010)

Eigendlich schon. Das ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass ich einen PC zusammenbaue.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

Grafikkarte mal tauschen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Auch Geschaut ob der RAM richtig drin ist? bei mir war er nicht richtig drin Drin, das war mein Noob Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (5. März 2010)

Also Grafikkarte austauschen hat nichts gebracht.
Ich bau ihn jetzt nochmal komplett auseinander und hoff, dass es was bringt.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

kannst erstmal bloss Ausschlussverfahren wenn man 2. Rechner da hat gehts ja 

wie schon gesagt erstmal noch Ram testen , HDD denk ich mal nich , Grafikkarte bringt ja auch nix dann denk ich mal Board

wenn man davon ausgeht das alles richtig angeschlossen ist 

Netzteil durchmessen bzw. tauschen wenns nich grade verlegt und mit Kabelbindern versehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (5. März 2010)

Doch meins ist voll mit Kabelbindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werde den neuen PC später nochmal auseindander und wieder zusammenbauen. Es sollte eigendlich funktionieren... wenn es dannach aber auch nicht geht, muss irgendein Teil fehlerhaft sein.


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2010)

Ich will mir nen neues Handy kaufen, Smartphone und so...

Was haltet Ihr von dem Nokia X6, das Sony Ericsson Satio interessiert mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Für den Preis gibt es schon ein iPhone =)

Aba blub.. ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich will mir nen neues Handy kaufen, Smartphone und so...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von dem Nokia X6, das Sony Ericsson Satio interessiert mich auch
> 
> ...



Google Nexus One *hust*
Gibts nur leider noch nicht in Deutschland, soll aber im Laufe des Frühjahrs kommen.


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Für den Preis gibt es schon ein iPhone =)
> 
> Aba blub.. ich weiß
> 
> ...



Naja Juni soll angeblich das iPhone 4 raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> Google Nexus One *hust*
> Gibts nur leider noch nicht in Deutschland, soll aber im Laufe des Frühjahrs kommen.



Weiß net, find das irgendwie "unschön" ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der Kamera ? wollte mir eine bis ca 400 Euro kaufen.
> 
> MfG


_
Macht ganz akzeptable Bilder..anschauen könntest du dir auch das Nikon Pendant..Die D3000..

Hier mal Beispielbilder von beidem Cams : 

D3000 : http://www.dslr-foru...ad.php?t=547826

1000D : http://www.dslr-foru...ad.php?t=365418


Aber ganz ehrlich..spar lieber noch ein paar Euro und geh dann bei der Qualität auf Nummer Sicher..
_


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Weiß net, find das irgendwie "unschön" ^^



Kein Sinn für Stil diese Jugend...


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2010)

Naja müsste das mal in der Hand haben, von den Bildern her finde ichs net so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. März 2010)

Wenn ein Receiver einen Twintuner hat, kann ich den dann mit einem Sat-Kabel verwenden oder muss ich da 2x anschliesen?


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Macht ganz akzeptable Bilder..anschauen könntest du dir auch das Nikon Pendant..Die D3000..
> 
> Hier mal Beispielbilder von beidem Cams :
> ...



glaube um die 600 Euro sollte man schon ausgeben wenn ich das letztens richtig gehört hab(da gabs glaube richtig gutes Ding in P/L) und dann kommen ja oft noch Zusatzkosten wie anderes Objektiv


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

_Jop..deshalb sagte ich ja er soll noch sparen :-)

Wenn man aber nicht ganz so hohe Ansprüche hat sind die beiden Cam´s schon hanz in Ordnung..



Die , die ich im Auge habe kostet ja ohne alles schon so um die 2000&#8364;..und das is ja noch nichtmal das teuerste..;-)
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich will mir nen neues Handy kaufen, Smartphone und so...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von dem Nokia X6, das Sony Ericsson Satio interessiert mich auch
> 
> ...



HTC HD2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2010)

Schon wieder nen Steam Server abgeschmiert ? Mitten am Modern Warefare 2 Online "ownen" *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (naja gut ich werde besser ^^) und dann zack Steam connetcion Error :<


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2010)

Joah, die scheinen gerade ein paar Probleme zu haben... JC2 find ich übrigens so cool wie ich es erwartet hab, das wird auf jeden Fall gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Auto- und Helisteuerung lässt zu wünschen übrig... aber ich hoffe dass die vielleicht noch ein bisschen geändert wird.
Gibts eigentlich auch irgendwo im Demobereich ein Boot?


----------



## Shadlight (5. März 2010)

Ich denke für mich reicht die Canon da sie die im Pro Markt mit einem Objektiv für 389Euro verkaufen.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

_Na dann greif zu - schlecht ist sie für den Preis aufjeden Fall nicht.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Alter Schwede, ich hocke seit 10:00 Uhr an meinem Rechner um Windows XP zu installieren, weil da als so ein netter Fehler kam bei windows root data sonst was, alles probiert schon mit Befehlen  zu repaieren nichts.. jetzt habe ich eigene Windows XP mit Service Pack 3 gebrannt, wünscht mir GLück das es jetzt funktoniert, sonst gehe ich wahrscheinlich in die Luft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> sonst gehe ich wahrscheinlich in die Luft.



Dann sind wir dich endlich los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2010)

_Grad mal MW2 bei Amazon bestellt..19.99€ war´s mir dann doch wert..mal schauen wie´s läuft aufm iMac.. :-)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichtmehr spielen aber naja..eins gönn ich mir dann doch.._


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

So jetzt geht es in die zweite Runde um Windows XP auf dem Mac zu installieren, hat grundsätzlich nichts mit dem Mac zu tun, weil viele andere den selben Fehler kriegen. Kann nämlich einfach die Beta Windows 7 einlegen und installieren, aba das bringt mir nichts...


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Ich sitz seit 20 Stunden an dem Problem, es ist doch zum kotzen, habe alle Foren durchgelesen, worüber dem Problem diskutiert worden ist und auf der Windows Seite alles gemacht was da stand, es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Problem: Ich installiere Windows XP, nach der Installation startet der Rechner neu und möchte Windows XP starten, doch genau davor kommt die Fehlermeldung:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Windows konnte nicht gestartet werden, da folgende Datei fehlt oder beschädigt ist:
<Windows root>\system32\hal.dll.
Installieren Sie ein Exemplar der oben angegebenen Datei erneut.
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Komme einfach nicht mehr weiter, installiere die abgelaufen Beta Windows 7 Version, geht, aber XP nicht.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Hoffe jemand kann helfen ;/[/font]


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Deine WinCD ist aber schon in Ordnung oder?
Hast du mal probiert die hal.dll runterzuladen und in den /system32-Ordner zu kopieren? --> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?hal


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2010)

_Hab mein MW2 am Dienstag (oder vllt Montag schon..)_
_
_
_Wer spielt´s noch? :>_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2010)

MP oder SP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Deine WinCD ist aber schon in Ordnung oder?
> Hast du mal probiert die hal.dll runterzuladen und in den /system32-Ordner zu kopieren? --> http://www.dll-files...files.shtml?hal



Ja, habe schon 2 getestet, ich werde es mal probieren, danke.


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab mein MW2 am Dienstag (oder vllt Montag schon..)_
> _
> _
> _Wer spielt´s noch? :>_



Ich spiel auch MW2, aber das mit 20 Euro, ist da MP bei ? weil gut Steam ist eh überteuert klar, aber bei Steam 60 und bei Amazon 20 Euro, 40€ unterschied kann ich mir net vorstellen.

Das klingt mir arg viel, auch wenn Steam teuer ist, aber 40€ denke ich net ^^ vllt hast du kein Mp dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2010)

_Wenn ich´s dann hab MP :-)_
_
_
_Und ja..wer noch MP spielt :>_
_
_
_
_
_/Edit@Nebo : Also ich seh da nichts..zumindest nichts was darauf hinweisen könnte das kein MP dabei ist.. : http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002GHB32O/ref=oss_product_


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und ja..wer noch MP spielt :>_



<--- Ich zocke MP

Aber laut anderen sollen viele Hacker unterwegs sein, weils kein Cheatschutz hat, habe aber noch keinen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, wenn du anfängst MP zu zocken, viel Spaß, du wirst sowas von ins Nirvana geballert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2010)

_Danke __


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wie´s hier läuft..hab bis auf Allods Online noch kein Spiel getestet..(diese WoW-Kostenlos-Variante..)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und ja..wer noch MP spielt :>_



Ich spiele es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber laut anderen sollen viele Hacker unterwegs sein, weils kein Cheatschutz hat, habe aber noch keinen gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind immer die die nicht spielen können. und es hatt Cheat Schutz nennt sich VAC was auch bei CS:S gebraucht wird. und dort hab ich noch nie cheater gesehen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. März 2010)

<--Zock auch MP hatte auch schon dieverse Cheater von Aimbot bis Wallhack ist alles dabei was es auch bei CSS gibt^^


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das sind immer die die nicht spielen können. und es hatt Cheat Schutz nennt sich VAC was auch bei CS:S gebraucht wird. und dort hab ich noch nie cheater gesehen.



Das mit kein Cheat Schutz habe ich selber nur hier irgendwoe im Forum gehört weil einer meinte es wären nur Cheater unterwegs.

VAC Schutz ist trozdem billig, der ist vllt gut wenn du schlechte Bots Also Aimbots oder so hast, die schon 1 jahr oderso alt sind, aber sonst sehe ich bestimmt alle 2 tage einen hacker auch meinem Server in Css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele immer auf nem 50 man office Server mit Noblock und so, und kommen immre welche mit p90 20 mal headshot alle votebannen den und weg ist er, aber alle 2 tage ca. ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. März 2010)

Ich zock schon die ganze Zeit die JC2 Demo jetz will ich die Vollversion noch mehr haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab grad mal nen Bild gemacht wie groß das ganze ist [attachment=10032:JustCause2 2010-03-06 16-37-51-84.jpg]
Das Waser sieht so kacke aus wegen meinen Einstellungen mehr geht halt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (6. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Spiele immer auf nem 50 man office Server mit Noblock und so, und kommen immre welche mit p90 20 mal headshot alle votebannen den und weg ist er, aber alle 2 tage ca. ^^



Vielleicht ist er auch einfach so gut?


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er auch einfach so gut?



Lauf mal alleine mit ner P90 durch office und geb jedem nen Headshot in einem durchlauf ohne nachladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich spiele es!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cheatschutz und VAC in einem Satz zu erwähnen ist sehr gewagt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach ner Woche waren schon die ersten Cheater unterwegs und es gibt immer noch mehr als genug davon. Die Sache mit IWNet ist auch noch nicht besser. Sind meine zwei Hauptgründe warum ich das Spiel beiseite gepackt hab und mittlerweile Bad Company 2 zock.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Bad Company 2 rockt ;p


----------



## Kyragan (6. März 2010)

Indeed. Gibt zwar noch kleinere Connection Probleme, aber man sieht dass DICE dran arbeitet. Seit Release vorgestern gab es 2 Serverupdates, das dritte wird wohl heute Abend noch kommen wies scheint. Dazu haben sie neue Server aufgestellt die dank der Serverupdates nun auch angesprochen werden können und sie arbeiten daran den Serverbrowser zu überarbeiten. Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass das alles noch wird. Bisher gefällts mir echt gut.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur Hardmode, weiß das einfach am meisten Spaß macht, weil man da einfach 3 Leute hintereinander umschießen kann, im normalen Mode brauchst du die ganze Munition um ein Tot zu schießen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Lauf mal alleine mit ner P90 durch office und geb jedem nen Headshot in einem durchlauf ohne nachladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht war es ein Pro? lol das Schaft ein Pro sogar mit einer USB ohne nachladen jedem Heady zugeben. darum ist man nicht gleich ein Cheater.


----------



## Kyragan (6. März 2010)

Der Unterschied zwischen USP und P90 liegt vor allem in der Feuerrate hab ich mir sagen lassen. Davon abgesehen kommts vor allem auf die Frequenz an in der er das macht. Wenn die ganze Konsole von Killmessages vollgespammt ist die alle von ihm stammen und die alle Headshots sind liegt denke ich auf der Hand, dass der Spinner cheatet. Bei MW2 ists am Ende noch einfacher zu sehen: Hi Killcam.


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es ein Pro? lol das Schaft ein Pro sogar mit einer USB ohne nachladen jedem Heady zugeben. darum ist man nicht gleich ein Cheater.



Ja klar, Ich kann auch jedem Kopfschuss geben wenn ich besser wäre aber in einem durchlaufen und alle killen ist net drin. Auch Pros Schaffen das net.
und es wird normal nur gevote banned wenn wer cheatet oder rassistisch ist sonst net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, läuft er mit nem USB Anschluss rum ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen USP und P90 liegt vor allem in der Feuerrate hab ich mir sagen lassen. Davon abgesehen kommts vor allem auf die Frequenz an in der er das macht. Wenn die ganze Konsole von Killmessages vollgespammt ist die alle von ihm stammen und die alle Headshots sind liegt denke ich auf der Hand, dass der Spinner cheatet. Bei MW2 ists am Ende noch einfacher zu sehen: Hi Killcam.



Genau so ist es ^^


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Deine WinCD ist aber schon in Ordnung oder?
> Hast du mal probiert die hal.dll runterzuladen und in den /system32-Ordner zu kopieren? --> http://www.dll-files...files.shtml?hal



Getestet, hat nichts funktioniert ;/


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Getestet, hat nichts funktioniert ;/



Vll passt auch was mim MBR nicht; was war denn vorher auf dem PC installiert und hast du die Platte mal komplett platt gemacht?


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Hatte Windows 7 installiert, ging reibungslos, nur Windows XP nicht, vorausgesetzt ist, das Service Pack 2 oder Neuer auf der CD enthalten ist.

Ist Service Pack 1 eigentlich immer drauf installiert oda muss das auch noch drauf.

Habe da jetzt drei Dateien drauf:

win51ic.SP1
win51ic.SP2
win51ic.SP3

Aber funktionieren tut es nicht.

Vielleicht mache ich es nochmals neu, ziehe den ganzen Inhalt der originalen Windows XP CD in ein Ordner und lade Service Pack 1 und 2 runter und integriere es.

Bin aber langsam am Ende mit meinem Latein ;p

EDIT: Ich kriege am Montag Windows 7 dann, habe Kumpel angerufen und der meinte da, der kennt ein Trick und meinte ob ich die CD dupliziert habe. Das ist son richtiger IT Heins Doof Typ, als er ein Rechner von meinem Bruder so ein ältere versucht hatte zum laufen zukriegen, hat er irgendwo versucht die Grafikkarte oder so, zum laufen zu kriegen, hat es also nicht hingekriegt.

Ich start den Rechner gucke im Internet nach einen passenden Treiber und installiere, neustart, funktioniert, keine Ahnung was die manchmal lernen.


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Nen Kumpel von mir hat MW2 für XBox 360, kann ich mit Ihm zocken ? weil ich es ja für PC habe ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, das läuft sicher über andere Server... aber versuchts doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das läuft sicher über andere Server... aber versuchts doch einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wie denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat wohl wohl kein Steam auf der XBox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. März 2010)

Ich denke nicht, nein. Wär gegenüber den Konsolenmenschen auch reichlich unfair. Ich wette ich bin als eher durchschnittlicher Spieler mit der Maus deutlich schneller und präziser als ein durchschnittlicher Konsolenspieler mit seinem Analogstick.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Er hat wohl wohl kein Steam auf der XBox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ihr könntet mal schauen ob ihr auf den gleichen Server joinen könnt.
Aber wie Kyra ja auch gemeint hat, Maus vs. Pad wäre viel zu unfair.


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, ihr könntet mal schauen ob ihr auf den gleichen Server joinen könnt.
> Aber wie Kyra ja auch gemeint hat, Maus vs. Pad wäre viel zu unfair.



Wenn Ihr meint, dann habt Ihr bei Youtube aber noch keine Videos von den Leuten gesehen, ist mir erst vor 2 Tagen aufgefallen das die über XBox spielen :O

Die sind auch hammer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2010)

Gibts bei der Xbox-Version vielleicht eine Aiming-Hilfe? Zumindest im Singleplayer gibts das da recht häufig.
Denn mit einem Analogstick kommt man nie an die Präzision einer Maus ran, egal wie lange man übt.

Edit :

Ich weis zwar noch nicht ob ich das Headset überhaupt behalte, aber habt ihr ne Idee wie man verhindern kann dass sich das Kabel immer so nervig aufrollt? Das Kabel ist ziemlich streif und unflexibel, rollt sich aber laufend auf sodass es deutlich kürzer wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gibts bei der Xbox-Version vielleicht eine Aiming-Hilfe? Zumindest im Singleplayer gibts das da recht häufig.
> Denn mit einem Analogstick kommt man nie an die Präzision einer Maus ran, egal wie lange man übt.


Die meiner Meinung das Zielen nur mehr erschwert ich schalte die bei jedem Game aus.

Selbst bei GTA IV auf der PS3 spiele ich Ohne Ziel Hilfe.

Online Gaming mit der Konsole nimmt immer mehr zu., der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand. jeder spielt mit dem gleich, keiner hat vorteil weil mehr FPS hat, oder besser Rechner alle haben das gleiche.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rcn7IPmyjZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 zufällig in deckt.


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Ich glaube jetzt habe ich den ersten Hacker gesehen, nur am campen mit so nem Mg, aber ballert alles ab und wenn man kill cam geguckt hat, aber hallo was der macht

Er guckt nach rechts während er auf nen Felsen liegt blitzartick einruck nach links 2 schüsse mir nen Kopfschuss und wieder weiter nach rechts campen, ist klar.

Und nach einem Match hatte er 37:2, nie im Leben.


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2010)

Natuerlich hat es im MW2-MP auch Cheater - aber laengst nicht so viel wie manche behaupten. Viele schreien ja schon Cheater, wenn man sie das dritte mal abgemurkst hat...

BFBC2 macht auch Spass - allerdings hab ich da auch noch Connection-Probleme und jedes mal zig-mal zu probieren bis man mal connecten kann ist auch nervig.

PS: Mich nervt das Traffic-Shaping meines ISPs - vorhin hab ich mit fast 1M von Steam geladen - nun ist es auf 300k zurueck gegangen. Der bloede Mist wird nach 1GB zu den Hauptzeiten aktiv...


----------



## Erz1 (6. März 2010)

Spielt ihr Battlefield Bad Company 2 übder ps3/Xbox 360? 
Habs mir überlegt zu holen - allerdings für die Ps3, da mein jetziger PC nochnichtmal richtig CSS schafft ohne zu laggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. März 2010)

PC.
Erstens besitze ich keine Konsole und zweitens würde ich wenn ich eine hätte dort auch keine Shooter spielen. Shooter gehören auf den PC!


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Es gibt Rechner die kein CSS schaffen ?

Mein 2 Jahre alter Aldi Laptop mit nVidia 6150 OnBoard Graka schafft das sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (6. März 2010)

Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Konsole gehören Spiele wie Fifa oder Need for Speed.
Hat sonst irgendwer damit Erfahrung gemacht? - Die elementare Diskussion mit'm Pad und der Maus hatten wir ja auf der vorrigen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit.
Nja. was heißt nicht schaffen - vor Weihnachten ohen 24 Zoll Full HD lief es perfekt - auf niedrigster Grafik. Nun laggt es beim Schießen *g*


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2010)

Mit Glück ist das wie bei Tetris bei dir, kannste Kugeln lenken wo sie hin gehen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, diese scheiß Steam Server was machen die denn damit o.O

Jeden Tag schmiern die ab, oder wartungen oder sonstwas.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

EspCap was für eine PID Nummer hast du? bei deinem Headset.


----------



## Erz1 (6. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mit Glück ist das wie bei Tetris bei dir, kannste Kugeln lenken wo sie hin gehen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf die Kugeln hab ich ja keinen Einfluss - aber vielleicht kann ich mich ja porten *g*
Und steh dann mal eben im nächsten Raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2010)

@Sora - ne zu niedrige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ML 937

Ja, was die mit den Servern machen frag ich mich auch... betrifft mich aber gerade ja nicht so sehr, ich zock LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Pad - ich finde auch dass ein analog Stick für reine Shooter ziemlich ungeeignet ist. Für Rennspiele und Third-Person Shooter ist es aber ok, um nicht zu sagen besser - die Just Cause 2 Demo spielt sich imho z.B. mit dem Pad besser, weil sich Fahrzeuge damit um längen besser steuern lassen (das Flugzeug kann man mit Maus und Tastatur ziemlich vergessen).


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> @Sora - ne zu niedrige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab meins auch eben ausgepackt, hab den Support angemailt, werde es zurück schicken, das ich es  zurzeit eh nicht umbedingt brauch, werde ich es umtauschen lassen.

Habe nämlich auch 937


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2010)

Hast du den Logitech-Support angeschrieben? Ich hab nämlich schon von ein paar gelesen dass Logitech ihnen daraufhin ein neues mit einer höhren PID zugeschickt hat... ich ruf am Montag auf jeden Fall mal bei denen an, schaden kanns nicht. Ansonsten schick es es vermutlich an Hoh zurück.


----------



## Erz1 (6. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> @Sora - ne zu niedrige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schade dass ich meine Maus und Tastatur nicht anschließen kann und damit spielen kann *g*
Nja. mal gucken. Oder ich hol mir GTA IV, bis Montag Abend hab ich ja noch Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Jep, man sollte solang die PID unter 947 glaub ich ist, Logitech anschreiben oder anrufen und sie werden ein neues zuschicken.

Aber weder Amazon, Hoh oder ein anderes Versandhaus kann an dem Produktionsfehler was machen.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es ein Pro? lol das Schaft ein Pro sogar mit einer USB ohne nachladen jedem Heady zugeben. darum ist man nicht gleich ein Cheater.



wtf? Hast du gerade USP mit p90 verglichen? Sorry, aber das ist und war ein Unterschied wie Himmel und Erde. Wenn ich nur an 1.6 denke. USP-King sagte man dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die USP gehört zu den genauesten und daher effektivsten Waffen in Counterstrike. Purer Spaß. Und p90 ist ne Lucker-/Noobwaffe ;D


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2010)

Deagle und Famas > all. Die Dual Elites sind auch derbe geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2010)

USP > Deagle. Ernsthaft.
Aber über Famas geht wirklich nichts. Burst-Fire und down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2010)

USP mag ich nicht. Mit Deagle 1Shots verteilen ist das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Hat zufällig jemand Alice als Anbieter und kotzt genauso ab? Meine Fresse..jetzt hab ich schon über einen Monat gewartet und kriege langsames Internet gepaart mit Disconects.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> wtf? Hast du gerade USP mit p90 verglichen? Sorry, aber das ist und war ein Unterschied wie Himmel und Erde. Wenn ich nur an 1.6 denke. USP-King sagte man dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



scheiss egal ob USP oder p90 Pro kann mit jeder waffe Perfekt umgehen. O.o sonst wäre es ja kein Pro.


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat zufällig jemand Alice als Anbieter und kotzt genauso ab? Meine Fresse..jetzt hab ich schon über einen Monat gewartet und kriege langsames Internet gepaart mit Disconects.._


Hatte zwar kein Alice, aber ich hab von denen bisher nichts positives gehört. Ein Gildenkollege hatte z.B. mal ein paar Wochen kein Internet mehr; einfach so.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Tjoa..ich könnt hier schonwieder ausrasten..das Internet ist zwischendurch immer wieder weg..ich hab ne ganz langsame Geschwindigkeit und bei CSS zB. einen Ping von 50 bei einer (angeblichen) 16k Leitung..lade manchmal mit 30kb/s..dann mal wieder mit 300kb/s dann 700kb/s und wenns mal gut läuft dann vllt mal mit etwas über 1Mb/s.._
_
_
_Gestern abend war´s zB. 3x weg..ich werd morgen mal anrufen..mal schauen was sie sagen.._


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa..ich könnt hier schonwieder ausrasten..das Internet ist zwischendurch immer wieder weg..ich hab ne ganz langsame Geschwindigkeit und bei CSS zB. einen Ping von 50 bei einer (angeblichen) 16k Leitung..lade manchmal mit 30kb/s..dann mal wieder mit 300kb/s dann 700kb/s und wenns mal gut läuft dann vllt mal mit etwas über 1Mb/s.._
> _
> _
> _Gestern abend war´s zB. 3x weg..ich werd morgen mal anrufen..mal schauen was sie sagen.._



Die sagen dir "Haben Sie nicht das Kleingedruckte gelesen?" da steht bestimmt"Effektive Leitung von 2500, inclusive 7 x Internet Trennung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Joa..warscheinlich..war jetzt grad schonwieder 3x weg..langsam krieg ich das Kotzen.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2010)

Wechsle doch den Anbieter? so bald der Vertrag ausläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

Ich bin müde, mit Esp gestern Css gezockt bis heute morgen um 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Sam..wieso war ich wohl nen guten Monat weg? Weil ich von einem anderen Anbieter zu Alice gegangen bin.._
_
_
_Die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt 2Jahre bei Alice.._


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Was ein Mist, am besten rufst du da so schnell wie möglichst an Montag an und da soll jemand vorbei kommen.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt 2Jahre bei Alice.._



Denkst du, das Kleingedruckte *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2010)

Wir haben bei Alice einen Vertrag, aus dem man quasi direkt aussteigen kann. Ich muss aber sagen, dass mein Ping quasi konstant über 80 ist, aber die anderen Probleme hab ich absolut nicht. Bezahlte 16k, effektive 23k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (7. März 2010)

Ein Schulkollege hat Alice - als ich bei ihm war um ne Präsentation für Physik zu machen hab ich ne Krise bekommen *g*
Ich hab von denen bisher auch nichts positives gehört.


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2010)

Snap! Mein Kave hat jetzt schon den Geist aufgegeben, hab nur noch aufm rechten Ohr Sound. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd ichs morgen direkt an Amazon schicken müssen. Zum Glück machen die da keine Mucken.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Dumm gelaufen, sagt man da =)


----------



## Vaishyana (7. März 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage...

ist es möglich auf dieser HP an den Seiten wo die grauen Flächen sind irgentwie Grafiken/Bilder oder so einzufügen? Das sieht so leer aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img641.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntwm.png/ 

Falls ja, womit?


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Kann man eigentlich nicht, auf Microsoft Windows XP, Vista oder 7 runterladen, wenn man z.B. seine CD verloren hat, aber noch sein Key hat?

Bei Blizzard geht das, man gibt den CD Key ein und kann das Spiel herunterladen ;>


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Solange du kein MSDN-Mitglied bist dürfte das nicht gehen, aber du könntest dir doch einfach die 90Tage Testversion von Windows 7 runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Das wäre welche?

Windows 7 Enterprise?

Habe versucht die runter zuladen, aber soweit komme ich nicht mal, 64bit, kann man überhaupt nicht auswählen, kommt nur Error und bei 32bit lädt es und lädt bis man zum Downloadlink überhaupt kommt.

Falls du eine andere Vesion oder ein anderen Link hast, wäre nett ;p


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Gibt glaub ich nur die Enterprise zum testen, die sollte eigtl auch gehen.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Snap! Mein Kave hat jetzt schon den Geist aufgegeben, hab nur noch aufm rechten Ohr Sound.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheint ja ein ziemliches Glücksspiel zu sein, der Headsetkauf...


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Kannst du mal versuchen die runter zuladen bei Microsoft, nachdem ich 32 bit Deutsch ausgewählt habe und mich eingeloggt habe, passiert nichts weiter außer so ein grüner Kreis lädt als.


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Nach dem Einloggen musst du noch ein paar Daten angeben; warst du schon soweit?
Danach sollte der Downloadmanager starten, aber der läuft nur unter Windows, denk ich mal.


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Hab es eben unter einem Windows Rechner probiert, da gehts, 2.18GB groß, passt das?

32bit Vesion


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Kann hingehen ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Naja..mehr als warten und morgen anrufen geht ja nicht..ich hoffe da kommt was gutes bei raus..warten tu ich gern nochmal falls wir aus dem Vertrag rauskommen..falls nicht sollen die das beheben..oder es gibt Ärger..! :X_


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Warum habt ihr euch eigtl für Alice entschieden?
DSL-Technisch würde ich nur zur Telekom, und allerhöchstens noch zu 1&1; wenn KD verfügbar ist dann natürlich dass


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Wir waren erst bei Arcor - was ja zu Vodafone geworden ist..die meinten dann auf einmal das sie uns komische ominöse Beträge abbuchen müssen und wollten auch nicht mit sich reden lassen..somit : Kündigung.._
_
_
_Danach waren wir bei unserem (hier im Haus bzw der Umgebung üblichen) TV-Anbieter - Telecolumbus - da kam das gleiche (wieso auch immer?) : Kündigung.._
_
_
_Zu Alice sind wir weil : Telecom zu teuer (mein Mutter..) , 1&1 wollten uns nicht (wieso auch immer..?) , einige andere waren hier nicht verfügbar und auch uns nicht so bekannt.._


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Naja die Telekom ist zwar teuer, dafür haben die ihre eigenen Leitungen und einen guten Support(auch wenn das keiner glauben mag).
Die meisten Reseller benutzen die selben Leitungen wie die Telekom und wenn bei dirs Internet weg ist, rufst du bei z.B. Alice an und die wiederrum müssen sich an die Telekom wenden; dauert also schonmal länger. 
Ich weiss ja nicht wies bei euch ist, sind das Alice-eigene Leitungen?


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Ich denke nicht - hier war ein Techniker der Telekom der die Leitung(en) gecheckt hat..also denke ich es sind Telekom-Leitungen.. _


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Ich würde ja jetzt fast sagen, dass du gleich bei der Telekom anrufen kannst; aber die werden dich dann wahrscheinlich wieder zu Alice schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Joa..mal schauen wie das morgen abläuft..ich meine..ich hab das jetzt ein paar Tage..und normalerweise müsste ich ja eigentlich zurücktreten könnten..so wie beim normalen 14tägigen Rückgaberecht.._


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2010)

Ma hoffen, das die in USA gutes Internet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2010)

Das Breitbandnetz in den Staaten ist gegen das deutsche ein Paradies auf Erden.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wir waren erst bei Arcor - was ja zu Vodafone geworden ist..die meinten dann auf einmal das sie uns komische ominöse Beträge abbuchen müssen und wollten auch nicht mit sich reden lassen..somit : Kündigung.._
> _
> _
> _Danach waren wir bei unserem (hier im Haus bzw der Umgebung üblichen) TV-Anbieter - Telecolumbus - da kam das gleiche (wieso auch immer?) : Kündigung.._
> ...



Klar, Telekom ist net der billigste Anbieter, aber der Service und die Leitungen sind aber sehr gut. Du darfst bei Support nur NIEMALS mit Telefon anrufen. Handy sonst nix, da kommste binnen 2 Minuten durch. Mit Telefon 45 min Warteschlange.
Aber wenn die sagen sie kümmern sich um das Problem, tun Sie das auch.

Also ich kann nur abraten von Arcor, Freenet und Dokom, naja die gingen eig noch, obwohl ich bei ner 6k Leitung nur 3,4k ca. hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Breitbandnetz in den Staaten ist gegen das deutsche ein Paradies auf Erden.



Das in China und Japan auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Breitbandnetz in den Staaten ist gegen das deutsche ein Paradies auf Erden.


Nicht nur in den Staaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat jemand Interesse an einen *10-Tage-Gästepass* für *Star Trek Online?
*
Hatte mir ja die CE-Version geholt. Eigentlich waren alle Keys schon vergeben, bevor das Spiel raus war, aber nach den schlechten Kritiken, auch von mir, haben sie alle das Interesse verloren.

Wer möchte, bitte eine PM an mich. Key kommt prommt zurüch sofern ich online bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe 2 Stück zu vergeben. 

Edit:

Noch einer ist zu vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2010)

Von China und Japan hab ich keine Ahnung, obwohl ich bei China daran zweifle. Einerseits kanns durchaus hinkommen, ist ja alles komplett neu aufgebaut und erst seit einigen Jahren voll in Nutzung. Andererseits seh ich staatliche Restriktionen... 
Japan kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen bzw. asiatische Staaten die sich westlichen Standards angepasst haben überhaupt. Malaysia, Singapur, Japan, Südkorea, Taiwan bspw.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

Nunja, ich habe es bei mir auch nur in ner Chip Zeitschrift stehen, aber Japan mit 90k, Kora 80k, Frankreich 50k liegen ganz vorne.

Danach gehts erst bei 20k weiter mit Finnland, Holland, Deutschland dann bei 16k ca., Australien, Dänemark, Portugal, usw usw. Ganz am Ende die Briten mit ca. 9-10k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Also falls wir rauskommen werd ich Muddan zu Telekom überreden..ich denk mal da sind wir auf der richtigen Seite..aber die Betonung liegt hier auf falls & rauskommen..-.-*_


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

In den USA haben sie doch noch nicht einmal geschirmte Netzwerkkabel; und haben die in Japan nicht schon IPv6?


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich habe es bei mir auch nur in ner Chip Zeitschrift stehen, aber Japan mit 90k, Kora 80k, Frankreich 50k liegen ganz vorne.
> 
> Danach gehts erst bei 20k weiter mit Finnland, Holland, Deutschland dann bei 16k ca., Australien, Dänemark, Portugal, usw usw. Ganz am Ende die Briten mit ca. 9-10k
> 
> ...



Das Netz bei den Briten ist eh merkwürdig. Mit ner ~16k Leitung hat man da nur ~50kB/s upload. Download und Ping gehen meist in Ordnung, aber der Upstream ist ne Katastrophe. Warum auch immer.


----------



## muehe (7. März 2010)

hmm bin auch bei som telecolumbus Ableger (Mdcc) und nie Probleme seit 4 Jahren 18.000er Doppelflat und Digital TV


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2010)

_Tjoa..wir wollten da auch nicht weg..genau wie bei Vodafone..aber wir konnten ja schlecht was dagegen machen :-)

Ich bin gespannt wie´n Flitzebogen was da morgen rauskommt.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2010)

Hat einer von Euch Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising? und kann mir was zu dem Spiel sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Steam gibt es für 6,99€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2010)

Verschwendetes Geld. Die Singleplayer/Coop Kampagne ist n Witz. Multiplayer maximal 16 Leute, keine dedicated Server, keine Mods. Dazu ist der Support seitens Codemasters eingestellt. Das Game hat den Titel Operation Flashpoint absolut nicht verdient.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Verschwendetes Geld. Die Singleplayer/Coop Kampagne ist n Witz. Multiplayer maximal 16 Leute, keine dedicated Server, keine Mods. Dazu ist der Support seitens Codemasters eingestellt. Das Game hat den Titel Operation Flashpoint absolut nicht verdient.



Wohl eher Operation Failpoint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2010)

Exakt. Sehr interessant im übrigen die Parallelitäten zu Modern Warfail 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

Da ist aber die Kampagne mega geil und im Multiplayer spielen nen paar mehr Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: woho, morgen Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (7. März 2010)

Da auf der vorherigen Seite STO angesprochen wurde - nicht nur dass es ein bööös gerushtes game ist ohne klar durchdachtes Konzept, die haben auch irgendwie ihr billing nicht ganz im Griff. Hatte heute reaktiviert, da Kollegen zusammen die Raidisode machen wollten, und direkt danach wieder gecancelt, zwecks Kostenkontrolle. Ging bei Wow, ging bei Aion... bei STO konnte ich einloggen, und beim Charwechsel (für den man btw ausloggen muss...) schmeissts mich raus und sagt mein Account wär unfähig die gewünschte Operation auszuführen.
Nachgeschaut im Paypal acc, steht da nur ne offene Transaktion über € 1,00 an Cryptic. Hä. Naja der STO Abend ist wohl hinfällig.

Zusammen mit allem anderen ist das irgendwie professionelles Kunden verprellen, ich hoffe das ist nicht die neue Richtung in die alle künftigen MMOs schlagen...


Und ich warte immernoch auf die eierlegende-wollmilchsau-pc hardware zum studentenfreundlichen geldbeutel... ^_^


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung das WoW sowas wie Wochenend Abo's oder Abo's für nur 7 Tage einführen sollte.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. März 2010)

Findet ihr 74° für die HD4350 viel? Stillstehend in Dalaran.


----------



## Yaggoth (8. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Breitbandnetz in den Staaten ist gegen das deutsche ein Paradies auf Erden.




Naja, die Staaten sind groß und du hast dort flächenmäßig viel mehr Land als deutschland insgesammt an Grundfläche bietet in dem es gar kein Breitbandnetz gibt... ihr dürft doch nicht nur von den Großstädten dort ausgehen und meinen dass die dort verfügbare Netzkapazität überall in den Staaten vorhanden ist ^^


----------



## Independent (8. März 2010)

Nö Vaishyana, is i.O so


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Wow, ich bin einmal mehr beeindruckt vom Logitech-Support. Ich hab eben wegen dem Headset angerufen - ich muss ihnen nur ein Bild vom Headset, eins von der PID und eine Kopie der Rechnung schicken und in 2-4 Wochen hab ich ein neues. Und ich muss das alte nicht zurückschicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Ich hab auch eben angerufen, der meinte, ich soll mich bei Amazon wenden, eben angerufen ,die schicken mri ein neues zu aber man hat jetzt nicht daraus rausgehört, das ich das alte zurückschicken soll ;p

War bei meinen Z5500 auch so, 1 bestellt und am Ende hatte ich 3 ^^


----------



## Shefanix (8. März 2010)

Ist der Logitech-Support wohl auch so nett, und würde mir einen kompletten Tastensatz für meine G11 schicken? Die hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, und die Tasten sehen schon etwas grausig aus. Teilweise fehlt sogar schon komplett die Beschichtung


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Versuch ist es Wert =)

Zumal sind die Leitungen grad ganz gut, man kommt gleich drann.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist der Logitech-Support wohl auch so nett, und würde mir einen kompletten Tastensatz für meine G11 schicken? Die hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, und die Tasten sehen schon etwas grausig aus. Teilweise fehlt sogar schon komplett die Beschichtung



Ich würde sagen ja, mir ist beim sauber machen der G15 1 Taste kaputt gegangen, und dai ch nen paar abgenutze hatte, habe ich gleich um 11 verschiedene gebeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und alle bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

So ich sehe jetzt unter meinem Amazon Account ein G35 Headset bei den Bestellungen, juhu =)

Hoffe mal, das es diesmal ein richtiges ist.


----------



## Shefanix (8. März 2010)

Okay, mit Austausch der Tasten wirds wohl nichts. Die haben gesagt es kommt nur ein kompletter Austausch des Gerätes in Frage, aber dazu benötige ich den Kaufbeleg. Ich find den aber einfach nicht, und bezweifle sogar das ich den überhaupt aus dem Laden damals mitgenommen habe ;(


----------



## Vaishyana (8. März 2010)

Ich muss nochmal nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Freundin hat an ihrem Rechner Probleme mit dem Bild. Gestern Abend hat es alle paar Sekunden geflackert und hat weiß aufgeblinkt. Grafikkarte schließe ich aus, verschiedene Treiber sind getestet und Temperature scheint ja mit 74° in Ordnung.

Leider ist es nicht möglich nen screen zu erstellen, da hier keine Striche zu sehen sind, wenn man sie denn mal erwischt. Daher tippe ich auf den Bildschirm.

Kann das am Kabel ect liegen? Werden am Wochenende mal die Bildschirme tauschen, dann sehen wir ja ob es daran liegt. Ansonsten immer her mit Ideen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Den Bildschirm an einem anderen PC mal testen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8FnACj25xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Apple muss sich ja Menge scheisse einfallen lassen das die Dumme Jugend von Heute überteuerten MAC kaufen.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Ich find das witzig.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

@Sam:

Hol dir lieber Battlefield Bad Comany 2. Das rockt im Multi. Die Connections sind zwar noch stellenweise etwas buggy, aber wenn man mal wo reinkommt, läuft es super und macht Laune.
Nur die Kommunikation sollte sie noch überarbeiten. Das war in BF2 doch bei weitem besser mit dem Menü für die Befehle.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Ähh.. Leute, jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach. Ich kann es einfach net mehr lesen, mit bla bla Mac überteuert.. blumbs.. entweder es werden mal richige Argumente wie Klos es schreibt geschrieben , oda lasst es ..


Edit: Klos, schon Hardmode gezockt?


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Da muss ich wieder an das alte Mac or PC Lied denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM[/youtube]


----------



## Rethelion (8. März 2010)

Man könnte das ganze ja mal Outsourcen; einfach einen Mac-Sammelthread aufmachen und man muss hier nichts mehr drüber lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2010)

_Der Thread wird eh untergehen aber ich hab mal einen aufgemacht..guter Tipp Rethi :-)_


----------



## Falathrim (8. März 2010)

Ahahaha, der "I'm on a boat"-spoof ist ja geil

Ich sag nur mein Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @Sam:
> 
> Hol dir lieber Battlefield Bad Comany 2. Das rockt im Multi. Die Connections sind zwar noch stellenweise etwas buggy, aber wenn man mal wo reinkommt, läuft es super und macht Laune.
> Nur die Kommunikation sollte sie noch überarbeiten. Das war in BF2 doch bei weitem besser mit dem Menü für die Befehle.



Würde ich gerne :/ aber ich muss auf Fermi warten... und dann hab ich kein Geld mehr... xD und Splinter Cell Kommt auch noch im April... metro2033.. und und und. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @Sam:
> 
> Hol dir lieber Battlefield Bad Comany 2. Das rockt im Multi. Die Connections sind zwar noch stellenweise etwas buggy, aber wenn man mal wo reinkommt, läuft es super und macht Laune.
> Nur die Kommunikation sollte sie noch überarbeiten. Das war in BF2 doch bei weitem besser mit dem Menü für die Befehle.



Quoted for absolutely fucking truth!


----------



## Vaishyana (8. März 2010)

Also manchmal wünscht ich mir in WoW würde es Quad-spec geben. Bei meinem Druiden habe ich 3 Mainskillungen und bin immer wieder am hin- und herwechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinetwegen könnte man auch nur dann den Quadspec nutzen, wenn man sich nen 2. Char der selben Klasse hochgelevelt hat. Ich hätte nichts dagegen mir nen 2. Druiden zu machen, aber irgentwie will ich die Erfolge und Heldentaten von meinem Main nicht hergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ähh.. Leute, jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach. Ich kann es einfach net mehr lesen, mit bla bla Mac überteuert.. blumbs.. entweder es werden mal richige Argumente wie Klos es schreibt geschrieben , oda lasst es ..
> 
> 
> Edit: Klos, schon Hardmode gezockt?



Nö, zock immo nur ganz normal Eroberung. Macht mir immo sehr viel Spass. Sonst überhaupt noch keinen anderen Modus versucht.^^

Solltest du mal irgendwo nen PflogDog rumstrahlen sehen, dann bin das ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne :/ aber ich muss auf Fermi warten... und dann hab ich kein Geld mehr... xD und Splinter Cell Kommt auch noch im April... metro2033.. und und und.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch wenn Fermi 700 USD kostet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ja mal gespannt, was das dann in Euro werden soll.


----------



## Vaishyana (8. März 2010)

Ich hab mich soeben auch in Bad Company 2 verliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde es mir definitiv kaufen. Bin nur am überlegen für welche Platform. PC oder Xbox. Klar auf dem PC macht es sicher mehr Spaß was das aiming angeht. Aber auf der Xbox bin ich mir sicherer dass keine Cheater unterwegs sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal nerven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hier mal ein Video von dem nervigen Zeug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3MX1bNh1dDY


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Aufm PC ist Punkbuster am Start. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dort Cheater anzutreffen ist recht gering. Hab in meiner ganzen Zeit, wo ich Games mit Punkbuster gespielt hab keinen Cheater länger als ne halbe Runde aufm Server gesehn. In BC2 bis dato keinen einzigen.


----------



## Ogil (9. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Aufm PC ist Punkbuster am Start. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dort Cheater anzutreffen ist recht gering. Hab in meiner ganzen Zeit, wo ich Games mit Punkbuster gespielt hab keinen Cheater länger als ne halbe Runde aufm Server gesehn. In BC2 bis dato keinen einzigen.



Naja - das kann ich nicht bestaetigen. Auch in BF-Spielen oder den aelteren CoD-Titeln (die ja auch PB genutzt haben) ist man ab und zu Cheatern begegnet.

Auch wenn PB vielleicht ein wenig sicherer ist als VAC - hauptsaechlich aeussert es sich dadurch, dass es ehrlichen Spielern Probleme macht. Und wenn man z.B. das Steam-Overlay deaktivieren muss um PB-Spiele zocken zu koennen oder man gar PB manuell starten und updaten muss, dann ist das einfach nur nervig...


----------



## Kaldreth (9. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @Sam:
> 
> Hol dir lieber Battlefield Bad Comany 2. Das rockt im Multi. Die Connections sind zwar noch stellenweise etwas buggy, aber wenn man mal wo reinkommt, läuft es super und macht Laune.
> Nur die Kommunikation sollte sie noch überarbeiten. Das war in BF2 doch bei weitem besser mit dem Menü für die Befehle.



Hab ziemliche Probleme mit Punkbuster und generell mit der Verbindung! Sehr komisch! Aber ansonsten ein richtig geiles Game! Wenn jemand Lust hat zusammen zu spielen einfach PN an mich! Es ist doch sehr viel effektiver, wenn man geschlossen im Squad vorgeht leider verstehen das die meisten nicht und spielen lieber sniper (was mich übrigens sehr stört, dass es so viele Sniper gibt!)



Ogil schrieb:


> Und wenn man z.B. das Steam-Overlay deaktivieren muss um PB-Spiele zocken zu koennen oder man gar PB manuell starten und updaten muss, dann ist das einfach nur nervig...



Total nervig was ich alles anstellen musste damit mich PBunster nicht mehr gekickt hat!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Auch wenn Fermi 700 USD kostet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und dann noch mal in SFR umrechnen. xD  nein aber angeblich soll sie ja nur 5 bis 10 % schneller sein. O.o wenn das Stimmt hätte ich mir ja Gleich eine HD kaufen können was ich glaube ich bald auch machen werde.... mag nicht mehr warten. O.o besonders falls ich am 29 März keine von den 5.000 Stück abgreifen kann. 

kauf ich mir lieber eine HD 5870 und später falls ich mehr Power brauche eine 2 HD 5870..... ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2010)

_Mein MW2 ist grad gekommen..bin grad am installieren..mal schauen wie´s läuft :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2010)

Also, ich kann bisher nichts von Cheatern in BFBC2 feststellen. Falls welche vorhanden sind, dann ist das so selten, daß es absolut keinen Einfluss auf den Spielspass hat.
Und ansonsten würde ich persönlich ein solches Spiel nur auf PC kaufen. Shooter mit Joypad geht echt mal garnicht. Und wenn die Jungs auf XBox nur halb so fit sind, wie die auf PC, dann macht das spielen auch wenig Sinn, während man im Sofa versinkt, weil man dann ganz einfach nur Futter ist.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Wenn man auf dem entsprechenden Server spielt, dann erfordert das Spiel ein hohes Maß an Aufmerksamkeit, um nicht völlig unterzugehen. Die ist bei mir auf dem bequemen Sofa vor der Klotze einfach nicht gegeben. Da spiel ich vielleicht Fifa, aber gewiss kein BFBC2.


----------



## Crucial² (9. März 2010)

PC von Hardwareversand immer noch nicht da. Stop. Werde langsam ungeduldig. Stop. Bestellt habe ich Anfang Februar. Stop. Fehlen tut nur noch die 5850'er Grafikkarte. Ende.


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> PC von Hardwareversand immer noch nicht da. Stop. Werde langsam ungeduldig. Stop. Bestellt habe ich Anfang Februar. Stop. Fehlen tut nur noch die 5850'er Grafikkarte. Ende.



und ?

Ich habe Anfang Dezember bestellt und anfang Febuar bekommen....


----------



## Asoriel (9. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt seit Donnerstag Assassins Creed 2 hier liegen und sogar schon installiert, aber ich komm nicht zum spielen, das ist ärgerlich. Hab mir jetzt mal das WE dafür eingeplant, aber wegen ner halben Stunde will ich damit auch nicht anfangen.

Außerdem warte ich noch immer auf meinen Gehäusedeckel, welcher mittlerweile seit 6 Wochen beim lasern ist. Ich versteh nicht was da so lange dauert. Ich hab ne CAD-Zeichnung geliefert und die 2 dämlichen Kreise sind in wenigen Minuten ausgelasert. Man muss den Deckel nur einspannen, die CAD-Datei laden und "Start" drücken.


----------



## muehe (9. März 2010)

mal anrufen 

vielleicht einfach verplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

Asoriel ich bin enttusche von dir! wie kann man AC2 kaufen und damit so blöde Kopier Schutz unterstürzen?


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Was ist denn da drauf, Securom?


----------



## Shefanix (9. März 2010)

Ich finde den Schutz auch total behämmert. Man muss zum Spielen dauerhaft mit dem Internet verbunden sein. Ich hab mir das Spiel auch geholt, aber die Server sind dermaßen oft überlastet, da kommt man nicht einmal mehr zum Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. März 2010)

ne, sowas ganz beschissenes. Man muss immer online sein um zu spielen und was weiß ich was alles. 


Sam: Ich fand den ersten Teil absolut genial und erhoffe mir vom zweiten noch ein wenig mehr. Natürlich ist der Kopierschutz furchtbar, trotzdem will ich das Spiel spielen, und eine gecrackte Version kommt nicht in Frage. Außerdem fand ich die Entwicklerin in nem Interview recht sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

[font=verdana, arial,]Da hat der Entwickler und Publisher Ubisoft gepatzt, wo er nicht hätte patzen dürfen: Wie im deutschen und englischen Forum zum Action-Adventure „Assassin’s Creed 2“ zu lesen ist, hat der neue Kopierschutz seinen Dienst versagt. Das DRM-System zwingt die Spieler, sich zum Zocken auf einem Server einzuloggen und diese Verbindung während des Spiels aufrecht zu erhalten, da das Spiel andernfalls pausiert.[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Da istn DRM Kopierschutz drauf, der jedes Mal ne beim Start mit nem Server kommuniziert. Und Savegames gibts auch nur Online. Sprich: Ein Singleplayer Game braucht um zu funktionieren eine ständige Internetverbindung. Dagegen ist Securom Kinderfasching.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Ok, das ist wirklich nervig. Mit Securom hatte ich nämlich nie Probleme, daher finde ich das gar nicht so schlimm.
DRM ist allerdings wirklich eine nervige Sache die ich auch überhaupt nicht leiden kann... so ein Kopierschutz ist eigentlich ne ziemliche Frechheit.


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

Wenn es hier um Kopierschutz geht, dann holt euch Anno 1404 Venedig, hab installiert, gezockt, aba dann war die Beta von Windwows 7 zuende, neues installiert und das Spiel ebenfalls aber wegen dem Kopierschutz muss ich bis zum nächsten Monat warten, bis ich es wieder spielen kann.


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mein MW2 ist grad gekommen..bin grad am installieren..mal schauen wie´s läuft :-)_



_Echt gut muss ich sagen..auf 2560x1440 ohne Probleme.._


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Echt gut muss ich sagen..auf 2560x1440 ohne Probleme.._



Paini ist schon die ganze Zeit am zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso, wieso kommt für dich kein gecracktes Spiel in frage ? Ich könnte mir das jetzt zwar gecracked holen, allerdings steh ich net so auf AC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne allgemeine Crachfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woher sind diese Code eigentlich die wohl immer gehen, zumindest laut nem Klassenkamerad.


----------



## Rethelion (9. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> woher sind diese Code eigentlich die wohl immer gehen, zumindest laut nem Klassenkamerad.



Aus der Hölle; von Luzifer persönlich ausgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (9. März 2010)

BFBC2 hab ich mir nun doch für die PS3 geholt - bin aber positiv überrascht. Es ist zwar anstrengend übern Pad zu zocken - aber ich werd's mir auch noch fürn PC holen *g*.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

los ihr technik genies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145837-mikrofon-rauscht-nur/


----------



## Vaishyana (9. März 2010)

Sagt mal, wenn ich bei nem Komplett Rechner das Gehäuse aufschraube um zu enstauben und nen Lüfter zu installieren, geht dann die Garantie flöten?


----------



## Nebola (9. März 2010)

Nein.

Was macht Steam wieder ? Scheiß server immer sind ständig offline.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei Servern sind - Ubisoft hat sich zu den Problemen mit dem neuen Kopierschutz geäußert, zumindest halbwegs : http://www.golem.de/1003/73699.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Es gibt auch schon eine Petition gegen den DRM-Kopierschutz, ist auch bei Golem verlinkt.
Ansonsten ist die hier zu finden : http://www.petitiononline.com/ew15dl94/petition.html
Ich hab mal unterschrieben, auch wenn es sicherlich nichts bringt.


----------



## Kyragan (9. März 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich bei nem Komplett Rechner das Gehäuse aufschraube um zu enstauben und nen Lüfter zu installieren, geht dann die Garantie flöten?



Nein. Garantie gilt immer auf Komponenten eines Systems. Ein PC besteht nunmal aus Einzelkomponenten die untereinander austauschbar sind, heißt ja nicht umsonst System. Und selbst wenn es der Händler so handhabt, was ich für persönlich gesetzeswidrig halte, kann er dir kaum die Garantie verweigern weil du dein Gerät wartest. Das ist wie wenn ein Autohersteller dir die Garantie verweigert, weil die Frostschutzmittel in der Scheibenwischanlage benutzt hast.

@EspCap Das einzige was hilft ist einfach keine Ubisoft Spiele mehr zu kaufen. Wenn das genug machen werden sies spüren. Es bringt nix Peditionen zu schreiben und rumzuweinen und die Games dann doch zu kaufen. Das kümmert die Herren in Frankreich nämlich herzlich wenig.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. März 2010)

Hab gestern mal den Singleplayer von Badcompany angespielt und ich muss sagen, der gefällt mir auch verdammt gut! Zum Teil besser als der von CoD MW2! 

Zum Thema Kopierschutz! Man wird nicht viel dagegen machen können! Man kann zwar selber das Spiel nicht kaufen aber es tun wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch genug andere! Das man permanent eine Internetverbindung haben muss finde ich allerdings auch verdammt nervig! Dann kann ich im ICE gar nicht mehr zocken sollten sich der Kopierschutz durchsetzen!


----------



## Klos1 (10. März 2010)

@Asoriel: AC 2 kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Es ist bei weitem besser als der erste Teil.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Ich hab nen Problem mit Thunderbird. Es ist ne Aktualisierung/nen Update rausgekommen, aber bei jedem Installieren vom Update wenn ich Thunderbird neustarten muss, kommt ne Error Meldung, dass es niciht installiert werden konnte.


----------



## muehe (10. März 2010)

hmm ich hatte keine Probleme 

steht da einfach nur das es nicht installiert werden konnte ? Rechteprobleme ausgeschlossen ?

ansonsten mach doch mal ein Backup mit MozBackup und installier komplett neu


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Da stand immer, das Thunderbird schon ausgeführt werden würde und ich alles schließen soll, aber war ja bereits.

naja jetzt auf einmal nach dem 5 mal geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. März 2010)

Mit welchem Programm entfernt ihr immer Treiber zu 100%?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. März 2010)

So... wenn ich am 29 März keine GTX 480 kaufen kann, besser gesagt eine erwische.... xD

werde ich mir dann wohl am Gleichen tag eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das warten sat... soll mir Nvidia dann den Buckel runterrauschen. xD


----------



## poTTo (10. März 2010)

moin männers, hab mal ne Frage bzgl. Aufrüsten. 

Aktuelles System E8400, 4GB DDR2, ASUS P5Q Pro, NV 260GTX

Lohnt es sich eher auf nen Intel i5 zugehen (neues Board + neuer RAM), oder eher auf nen PhenomII 945 (neues Board +neuer RAM)

Anschaffen muss ist eh kmpl. neu, hab mich mit AMD leider seid den X2's nicht mehr beschäftigt, also brauch ich mal eure Erfahrungswerte. 
i7 wollt ich nicht, da mir die CPUs mit 220EUR zu teuer sind !!! Und der Phenom II liegt mit dem i5 ja gleich auf !


gruß
poTTo


----------



## muehe (10. März 2010)

is doch noch top auf 400Mhz x 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten würde ich aber n i5 nehmen


----------



## Shefanix (10. März 2010)

Spielt hier eigentlich noch jemand R.U.S.E. ? Hab grad mal mit der Beta angefangen und muss sagen, es macht verdammt Spaß das Spiel :>


----------



## Independent (10. März 2010)

> as warten sat... soll mir Nvidia dann den Buckel runterrauschen. xD



Poste bitte keine ATI, rede vom Warten und mecker dann gegen Nvidia


----------



## Rethelion (10. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm entfernt ihr immer Treiber zu 100%?


Über die normale Deinstallationsroutine; hat bisher keine Probleme gemacht.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Spielt hier eigentlich noch jemand R.U.S.E. ? Hab grad mal mit der Beta angefangen und muss sagen, es macht verdammt Spaß das Spiel :>



Hab die Beta vor langer Zeit gespielt; war schon spassig, aber das Balancing war teilweise recht mies.


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2010)

Sehr nice - Handy kaufen und gleich eine Eintrittskarte für ein Botnetz dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.golem.de/1003/73741.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Ob das ein Zufall ist ist irgendwie auch etwas fraglich...


----------



## Kyragan (10. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hab die Beta vor langer Zeit gespielt; war schon spassig, aber das Balancing war teilweise recht mies.



Dito. Als Amerikaner war man aus der Luft beispielsweise quasi gar nicht angreifbar, weil die Flak so stark war.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

Jetzt reicht es mir langsam...

vielleicht kennt ihr bei Warcraft III Risk

Es besteht aus der Welt Karte, also Amerika, Europe, Afrika usw. und man startet das Spiel mit 12 Spielern. Jeder Kontinent ist noch in den einzelnden Ländern unterteilt und dort stehen Gebäude, meistens so 2-6 , je nach Größe und wenn man die eingekommen hat, kriegt man so viel Gold, wie viel das Land halt gibt, je mehr man hat, desto mehr Gold kriegt man jede Minute, wenn man ein ganzen Kontinent besitzt, gibts dann ein Bonus. Bei den Häusern kann man Einheiten bauen, Ritter, Scharfschützen (so die normalen Einheiten) , Panzer usw. kostet aber halt jenachdem dann mehr.

Und das mich da aufregt, das jedesmal, wirklich jedesmal immer 3 Leute gegen mich kämpfen, eben auch. Ich besaß 57 income (Gold) und der andere 54Gold, dann meinte er lass ihn angreifen, sonst gewinnt er (ja klar mit 3 Gold mehr kann ich so locker gewinnen) dann haben sie mich angegriffen... pff... eben auch, kämpfe gegen zwei Leute und dann kommt jemand anders unten mit dem Schiff angefahren, könnte da kotzen. Der sieht das eindeutig das ich kämpfe... ne da mach ich mit. Zum kotzen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. März 2010)

Die Leute Richen leichte beute schon von weitem.... ;D


----------



## Rethelion (10. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dito. Als Amerikaner war man aus der Luft beispielsweise quasi gar nicht angreifbar, weil die Flak so stark war.



Mit den Deutschen konnte man schön rushen; erst die Elitefallschirmspringer entwickeln und dann das gesamte Kapital in Fallschirmspringe stecken, zur feindl. Basis schicken und dort die Gebäude erobern. In Verbindungen mit den richtigen Ruses kann man da den Gegner ganz schön überraschen und wenn er nicht darauf vorbereitet ist verliert er.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

Hab mit nem Kumpel nen Winscore von jetzt 12:1 oda so in Risk.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. März 2010)

Kurze Frage an unsere Xbox Zocker... *klick* ist das das normale Bad Company für Xbox 360 oder was bedeutet das "classic"? 
Kann ich dass dann normal mit meinem Freund über Xbox Live spielen oder habe ich dann irgentwelche einschränkungen?

Zur Info: er hat dieses BC


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. März 2010)

Also mein System steht ja in der Sig ich hab heute von nem Kumepl eine
XFX GTX 260 Gekauft
Mein Restliches System seht ihr unten mein Problem ist mein NT reicht vorn, hinten und auch in der mitte nicht könnt Ihr mir eins vorschlagen??
Das NT das unten drin Steht hab ich nicht mehr ist mir draufgegangen immoment ist son Noname kram drin das grad mal 12 Ampere auf der 12V schiene hat und keine PCI-E-Strom anschluss


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_ueber_600_Watt/Cooler_Master/RealPower_M_620W/212893/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%C3%A4use&l2=Netzteile&l3=ab+500+Watt

Hatte mir dieses Netzteil geholt, und war vollkomm zu frieden, tolles Kabalmanagement, super Leistung, gute Verpackung, schickes Designe, kann man wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Also mein System steht ja in der Sig ich hab heute von nem Kumepl eine
> XFX GTX 260 Gekauft
> Mein Restliches System seht ihr unten mein Problem ist mein NT reicht vorn, hinten und auch in der mitte nicht könnt Ihr mir eins vorschlagen??
> Das NT das unten drin Steht hab ich nicht mehr ist mir draufgegangen immoment ist son Noname kram drin das grad mal 12 Ampere auf der 12V schiene hat und keine PCI-E-Strom anschluss




BQ Pure Power


----------



## Kyragan (10. März 2010)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=240
bzw 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28921&agid=240

Wobei auch die 430W Varianten reichen sollten.

Gibt mehr als genug Netzteile die ich als ausgezeichnet einstufen würde. Passende Marken wären: beQuiet!, Corsair, Enermax, Seasonic oder Cougar. Ebenso empfehlenswert: Silverstone, Antec, Coolermaster, Tagan oder Xigmatek.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. März 2010)

OK ich hol mir nu Coolermaster M520, modular, 520W
Und dazu nen neues Gehäuse
Danke


----------



## Shefanix (10. März 2010)

Neues Gehäuse, welches schwebt dir denn vor? Bis 100€ würde ich ganz klar sagen: Lancool K62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiler Schlafsack: http://i45.tinypic.com/2wozigm.png


----------



## n0rSly (10. März 2010)

Hey,
mein größter Wunsch die HD 5850 * wurde gerade versaut da sie wiedermal nicht lieferbar ist und ich mit meiner nvidia 8500gt solangsam nix mehr reisen kann... Habt ihr ne Idee welche ich mir jetzt kaufen könnte? Ich habe mal geguckt und die http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31440&agid=1004 blieb mir im Kopf...*
*
*
*Gute entscheidung oder lieber nicht? (die HD 5850 hatte mir die Com. vor ca 2Wochen zu meinem EQ empfolen =))*
*
*
*Lg NorsYL*


----------



## muehe (10. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> OK ich hol mir nu Coolermaster M520, modular, 520W
> Und dazu nen neues Gehäuse
> Danke



pack 3 Euro drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www2.hardware...=28925&agid=240



> Hey,
> mein größter Wunsch die HD 5850 * wurde gerade versaut da sie wiedermal nicht lieferbar ist und ich mit meiner nvidia 8500gt solangsam nix mehr reisen kann... Habt ihr ne Idee welche ich mir jetzt kaufen könnte? Ich habe mal geguckt und die http://www4.hardware...31440&agid=1004 blieb mir im Kopf...*
> *
> *
> ...



momentan is garnix richtig verfügbar für humane Preise oder man bestellt als lagernd und dann bekommst email das sie doch nicht mehr da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich warte einfach noch 

nichmal die 5770 Vapor-X , Hawk bekommt man sofort 

echt mies momentan


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. März 2010)

Be quiet muss ich mir noch überlegen die mag ich nichtso da sind mir mal 2 hinternander von hops gegangen gehäuse hol ich mir das Xigmatek Asgard


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> gehäuse hol ich mir das Xigmatek Asgard



ieehhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hol dir doch das Xigmatek Midgard, sieht (mMn) viel besser aus, hat ne Lüfter steuerung und 2 gute Lüfter, ka obs das Asgard auch hat, gerade am essen und keine Lust zu gucken ^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. März 2010)

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. Was die Lüfter angeht: Das Asgard hat einen in der Front verbaut. Ist kein LED-Lüfter sondern nur schwarz aber ansonsten der gleiche wie im Midgard bzw. er hat das gleiche Lager. Die Lüftersteuerung im Midgard ist nett da gibts keinen Zweifel. Ich hab das Asgard hier stehen und ehrlich gesagt: Es ist für den Preis n gutes Gehäuse, aber mein nächstes wird vom Preis wie auch vom Platzangebot mindestens eine Klasse höher ausfallen.


----------



## muehe (10. März 2010)

nee die Lüfter sind Grütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und besser Aussehen ist Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 800er Slipstream mitbestellen


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nee die Lüfter sind Grütze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, sind sie nicht.

Man stellt sie auf minimal dann sind sie net mehr so laut,und trotzdem kühlen die gut.


----------



## muehe (10. März 2010)

jop aber hast einiges weniger Durchsatz als mit Slippys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2010)

Doch Nebola, sind sie. Leider. Ich hab ja selbst auch 5 Stück hier liegen. Wenn ich sie mit meinen Noiseblocker vergleiche - beide auf 1.200rpm (mehr können die NB nicht) sind die NB deutlich leiser. Aber rein von der Optik sind die Xigmateks genial, das muss man ihnen lassen.

Heute habe ich meinem Kollegen alle 5 verkauft, morgen bekommt er sie. Hatte heute einen dabei, damit er ihn sich anschauen kann. Da es bei uns nicht wirklich still war, war er erstaunt wie leise sie sind. Naja, im stillen Zimmer sind sie sehr laut auf 12V und seine Scythe-Steuerung geht nur auf 7V runter. Selbst auf 5V waren sie nicht das, was ich unter "still" verstehe. Ist aber auch Ansichtssache.



Über was ich momentan grüble: Soll ich mir das Bluray-Laufwerk im Zack kaufen? Blurays habe ich mehr als genug, die mal zu sichern wäre auch nicht verkehrt, zumal ich ja auch nen FullHD-Monitor habe. Außerdem steckt in meinem Rechner noch ein altes IDE-Laufwerk, wobei das noch astrein funktioniert und auch DL-DVDs brennt....


was meint ihr dazu? Um das hier gehts: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3591


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

LG ist schonmal eine gute Marke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst dir überlegen, ob es dir wirklich was bringt, nicht nur das du nen Bluray Laufwerk hast, sondern es nützlich verwenden kannst.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. März 2010)

das Midgard ist zu teuer mein Budget is enggesteckt^^ 
Graka+NT sprengen schon fast den ramen^^ bin froh das mein kumpel mir die XFX GTX 260 BE für 50 &#8364; gegeben hat^^
Die Cooltek Lüftersteuerung 8,9cm (3,5") schwarz die kauf ich dazu dann kann ich meine Xigmateks Runterdrehen


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2010)

Animalmaster die hab ich auch. Qualitativ nicht die Beste, aber die Optik ist (bis auf die LEDs) hübsch. Außerdem regelt sie bis 5V runter, was für mich ausschlaggebend war. Ansonsten wäre es die Scythe geworden. Bei mir ist mittlerweile eine der 4 LEDs ausgefallen, aber die werde ich eh durch weiße tauschen.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

Grade schön ist die ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asoriel, also wenn du das Laufwerk wirklich bruachst, bzw benutzt, dann nimm es, aber nur kaufen damit mans hat bzw nutzen könnte lohnt ja net.

Welche meintest du sind auf 7 bzw 5 V sehr laut die Xigmartek ?

Edit: Das sieht ja mal nach mega Plastik Crap aus. Klick

Edit2: Also das hier ist ja die aus dem Midgard Klick

Asoriel, meintest du die hier Klick ?


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2010)

naja sehr laut habe ich nicht geschrieben, aber für mich persönlich immer noch zu laut, auch auf 5V.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2010)

haha in irgendnem Forum wo alle rum weinen wegen Battle Field BC2 wegen den Servern oder so gabs son Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. März 2010)

Freund sein Pc Friert dauert ein.. seine Temps sind Ok Fehler Meldungen oder so.. bekommt er auch keine. O.o und helfen kann net Gross wenn er alle 5 Minuten aus Skype raus fliegt weil er den PC neue Starten muss.


----------



## Kyragan (10. März 2010)

Treiber überprüft?


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2010)

Feierabend und leeres Haus bis 18:30, haushaltlich alles erledigt. Jetzt wird zum ersten Mal Assassins Creed II gespielt, die Erwartungen sind sehr hoch.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2010)

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn wir schon dabei sind - Ubisoft bringt wohl aktuell gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe : http://www.golem.de/1003/73776.html
Laut einigen Kommentaren sind die Keys der Leute mit der Collector's Edition sogar gesperrt (d.h. sie können nicht mehr spielen), bis sie das Handbuch an Ubisoft zurückgesendet haben. So kann man Kunden auch vergraulen...


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2010)

finde ich auch eine ziemliche Sauerei was da abgeht. Im Nachhinein hätte ich es wohl nichtmehr gekauft, aber ich hab bei uns die Collectors Edition für 39€ gekauft, gleich am Releasetag.


----------



## sympathisant (11. März 2010)

da seh ich die schuld aber eher bei der deutschen gesetzgebung ... 

symbole verbieten hat noch keinem geholfen.


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2010)

mir gehts auch eher um den Kopierschutz. Ich finde es auch nicht gerade gut, dass manche Leute garnicht spielen können auf Grund der Server.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2010)

Selbst wenn das mit den Server kein Problem wäre würde mich der Kopierschutz stören... für ein Offline-Singeplayer Spiel hat man einfach keine Internetverbindung zu brauchen.


----------



## aseari (11. März 2010)

woohoooo, nach langem warten aufgrund des wetters fangen bald die arbeiten an unserem hausanschluss für dsl 50.000 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2010)

*Neid*

Bei uns dauerts vermutlich noch mindestens ein Dreivierteljahr... aber dann gibts auch ~ 25 Mbit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (11. März 2010)

Wo wohnt ihr denn? Bzw. wie habt ihr es geschafft, die Telekom zu überreden, dass sie das Netz ausbauen?


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2010)

Ich wohne in einem kleinen Kaff (2000 Einwohner) in der Nähe von Ulm... der Bürgermeister hat sich ziemlich dafür eingesetzt, wie er das genau hinbekommen hat weis ich auch nicht. 
Das Glasfaserkabel ist aber größtenteils schon verlegt, trotzdem wirds noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## Crucial² (11. März 2010)

Ihr habt ja nen geilen Bürgermeister...

Ich wohne in der Nähe von München, und habe nicht mal 1000er DSL. Ist halt auch ein kleineres Kaff.

Werde demnächst mal schauen ob man dem Bürgermeister irgendwas schreiben kann... Oder vielleicht ne Unterschriften-Liste macht oder so. Denkt ihr sowas würde wirken?


----------



## aseari (11. März 2010)

Ich wohne in Lohne, in Niedersachsen bei Oldenburg... Ist ne kleine Stadt mit 25000 Einwohnern ca. Bei uns baut EWETel das Netz aus. Die Straße an sich ist schon vernetzt, aber die einzelnen Hausanschlüsse fehlen halt noch...


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2010)

Ich habe hier das Glück, das an der Straße direkt Glasfarkabel liegen, die 50m, welche die Auffahrt lang ist aber nicht. Hätten wir mal als wir vor ~15Jahren gebaut haben an so etwas gedacht. Jetzt gehts nicht mehr, weil wir das Aufreißen der kompletten Auffahrt, sowie die Kabel und allen drum und dran selbst zahlen müssten (meint mein Vater).


----------



## Kyragan (11. März 2010)

Maln ganz anderes Thema:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4281078&posted=1#post4281078

°_°
Sowas nenn ich VERDAMMT KRASSE SCHEISSE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2010)

This is Madness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (11. März 2010)

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Ne, das ist echt Wahnsinn... oO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2010)

Pfff so was hab ich im Keller. ;D


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2010)

DAS rockt!


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2010)

was zur HÖLLE hat der Typ da gebaut? O_O 
Krasse scheiße!

btw.: 1080p auf youtube^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. März 2010)

1080 gibts doch schon länger? Ich kann bloss nicht gucken, ich dürfte vorher erstmal 15Minuten vorladen damit ich schauen kann :/


----------



## Nebola (11. März 2010)

This is awesome.

Wenn man nach Mediamarkt geht und denen das zeigt, sagen die bestimmt schafft Ihr 589€ Rechner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 1080 gibts doch schon länger? Ich kann bloss nicht gucken, ich dürfte vorher erstmal 15Minuten vorladen damit ich schauen kann :/



Ja das Gibt es schon lange...


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2010)

so, nach ca. 2 1/2 Stunden Assassins Creed: Erster Eindruck: (Fast) gleiches Spiel, andere Kulisse, andere Story. Mal gespannt, ob es mich so fesseln kann wie der erste Teil. Rein von der Grafik bin ich zufrieden, die Bewegungen sind genial. Auch wenn ich dachte, dass ich mich mit dem Setting nicht anfreunden könne: Es macht mir durchaus Spaß.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. März 2010)

ich suche grad nach nem aufnahmeprogramm...habs bisher immer mit xfire gemacht und wollt nun wieder mit fraps probieren allerdings ist nach 30 sek immer schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab damals im forum irgentwo ne version erwischt mit der man länger aufnehmen konnte.. falls jemand link hat.. her damit :>

hoffe das war übrigens legal ansonsten bitte ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. März 2010)

Fraps 1.9D.
Ist die letzte Vollversion die es kostenlos gab. Sollte noch auf chip.de oder so zu finden sein.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2010)

Wieso hab ich 1080p dann nie gesehen? 
Naja, hakt eh immer wie Hölle^^ Meist schon bei 720p^^


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2010)

YouTube ist doch eh der letzte Verein geworden, jedes 2. Video ist gesperrt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> YouTube ist doch eh der letzte Verein geworden, jedes 2. Video ist gesperrt.



Jop, wollte hochgeladtes video VON MIR! am Kollegen zeigen.... aber wegen Youtube darf er es nicht sehen.




Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich 1080p dann nie gesehen?
> Naja, hakt eh immer wie Hölle^^ Meist schon bei 720p^^


weil 1080p  nicht bei allen Videos Gibt? O.o Schneller Internet WTF? ;D


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/146072-was-fur-ein-notebook/

der erste Kommentar...


----------



## Vaishyana (11. März 2010)

Amüsiert dich etwa nur der Erste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2010)

WoW-Forum. 'Nough said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> weil 1080p nicht bei allen Videos Gibt? O.o Schneller Internet WTF? ;D



Naja, verwirrend ist halt wenns das früher bei nem Vid nicht gab und dann plötzlich schon, und alle anderen Videos von dem Typen maximal 720p haben, meist 480? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wayne...und mein Internet sollte mit ~23k (auf ner 16k-Leitung *hrhr*) schnell genug sein

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahahaha...wtf?^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jop, wollte hochgeladtes video VON MIR! am Kollegen zeigen.... aber wegen Youtube darf er es nicht sehen.


Dann muss er den link über ne Seite wie
www.p-r-o-x-y.org
oder
www.hateadmin.com
öffnen oder Youtube direckt darüber öffnen dann geht das problem los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Notebock Thread das ich schon ziemlich lustig mit dem Kühler undso^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> YouTube ist doch eh der letzte Verein geworden, jedes 2. Video ist gesperrt.



Das hat nix mit Youtube zu tun. Die müssen sich nur gesetzlichen Vorlagen beugen um sich nicht Klagen in Höhe von Millionen- oder gar Milliardenhöhe einzufangen.
Stichwort: GEMA.
Und nebenbei als zweites Stichwort: Copyright. Insbesondere Sony BMG ist da ganz heiß drauf. Wäre ich youtube würde ich mich dessen auch beugen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Willkommen in Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

Passend zu den News... Hier ein Schönes bild [attachment=10074:phot1.jpg]

Vielleicht Sollte ich nun öfters bei uns ins Lagger gehen... *g* und vielleicht hab ich ja glück und ja dann kann es sein das eine auf wund erweise verschwunden ist. xD


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

Ist das ne 480 oder erkenn ichs auf dem Bild nur nicht richtig?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

Jop ist EINE GTX 480... http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=7629&id=100000649822395 hier sieht man die fotos besser.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

Nett ^^ 
Wenn ihr die im Lager habt kannst ja mal fragen ob du eine abkaufen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nett ^^
> Wenn ihr die im Lager habt kannst ja mal fragen ob du eine abkaufen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schönowers wenn das bei uns im Lager wäre... hab die fotos von einem andren auf Facbook geklaut. ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage...

Brauch ich für die 360 unbedingt das MS WLAN Kit dingens oder reicht es wenn ich mir ein USB WLAN Stick kaufe und denn reinschieb? ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

Hm, wär auch zu schön gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mich schon gefragt wo du arbeitest ^^

@Selor, ich glaub nicht das das mit einem normalen WLAN-Stick klappt, weil man für die ja für gewöhnlich einen Treiber braucht... aber ich hab keine 360, also keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, wär auch zu schön gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.stegcomputer.ch/de/filialen/zollikofen.php?active=411<----------- da. ;D


----------



## muehe (12. März 2010)

da solltest doch für dich eine zurücklegen lassen können o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> da solltest doch für dich eine zurücklegen lassen können o.ä.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dürfen wir nicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

Dann stellste dich am Releasetag zur Ladenöffnung als Kunde vor die Tür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. März 2010)

oder n Strohmann vorbeischicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

Jo, einfach Kumpel/Freundin die Kohle inne Hand drücken und die Karte kaufen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Dann fragt seine Freundin Ihn, "Spielst du damit wieder diese Splintercell Spiele?", er antwortet "Ja wieso?" und wenn er ja sagt kauft Sie die Karte net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Brauch ich für die 360 unbedingt das MS WLAN Kit dingens oder reicht es wenn ich mir ein USB WLAN Stick kaufe und denn reinschieb? ^^


Klappt nicht - hab ich auch schon mit einem normalen WLAN-USB-Dingens versucht aber der wird nicht erkannt. Offensichtlich ist auf der XBox360 kein generischer Wlan-Stick-Treiber vorhanden. Das Originalteil war mir dann aber das Geld auch nicht wert - und ich hab nen Kabel gezogen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Dann werd ich auch schauen, dass entweder mein PC bald wieder läuft und ich sie über den PC anschließe oder mir nen... was auch immer für den Router hole damit ich da noch das Kabel fürs Böxchen anschließen kann *gg*


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f241/max-1-5-l-h-durchfluss-moeglich-698283.html#post14183859

Bester Thread des Jahres, des Jahrzehnts, des Jahrhunderts!! Ich lieg hier lachend aufm Tisch, ahahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

What - the - fuck?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf sowas kommen auch nur Kunststudenten...


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.hardwarel...ml#post14183859
> 
> Bester Thread des Jahres, des Jahrzehnts, des Jahrhunderts!! Ich lieg hier lachend aufm Tisch, ahahaha!
> 
> ...



Geil XD

Ich hoffe der macht da nur einen Scherz, ansonsten frag ich mich was die für Leute auf Unis lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

In Wahrheit gehts ihm doch gar nicht um die Uni, der will nur 'Bloodcooled' in sein Sysprofile schreiben können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (12. März 2010)

alter, das ist echt krank oO


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich hole mir ne CoKü, ColaKühlung, tzz, scheiß auf Wasser und Blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Mhm...
interessanter Ansatz... miserable Vorbereitung... tödliche Gedankengänge... Implikationen unangenehm...

Edit: Verdammt... ich zocke zuviel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

Richtig, Mordin.

Edit : Ich habs geschrieben bevor du das Bild gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann fragt seine Freundin Ihn, "Spielst du damit wieder diese Splintercell Spiele?", er antwortet "Ja wieso?" und wenn er ja sagt kauft Sie die Karte net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast nicht gerade unrecht darum brauch ich dringend eine neue Karte... weil am 15 Aprill Splinter Cell 5 kommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deswegen wird am 29 März eine Karte gekauft ob es eine GTX 480 ist? wird man sehe ob ich eine erwische sonst wird am gleich tag ne HD 5870 gekauft! (ja sie bei uns in der Schweiz nicht schlecht verfügbar! (bei einem Lieblings Shop hat es 10 Stück schaue auch jeden tag rein das mein Plan B nicht in die Hose geht) 




Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo, einfach Kumpel/Freundin die Kohle inne Hand drücken und die Karte kaufen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leicht gesagt.... der Shop in dem ich arbeit ist nicht gerade um die ecke ist etwa 1 Stunde mit fuss weg Zu fahren und Bus entfernt... da müssten sie schon morgens kommen... aber ja ^^ Freundin Schule/freunde arbeiten oder haben schule. -_- ^^ da müsst einer Frei nehmen oder schule schwänzen....


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen, falls du während der Arbeitszeit keine bekommst: Nimm dir fürn 29. frei und geh als Kunde hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann haste noch den ganzen Tag zum zocken. ;D


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Du sagst nem Freund einfach wenn er es nicht macht, wird etwas schlimmes passieren, nicht was, nicht wo, nie wie, nur das etwas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ers net macht nimmste dein Splintercell Anzug brichst ein und raubst seine Bude aus, schreibst an die Wand, Sam was here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Richtig, Mordin.
> 
> Edit : Ich habs geschrieben bevor du das Bild gepostet hast
> 
> ...



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt halt davon wenn man "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit" hat...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du sagst nem Freund einfach wenn er es nicht macht, wird etwas schlimmes passieren, nicht was, nicht wo, nie wie, nur das etwas passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch net schlecht... ;=) 




Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen, falls du während der Arbeitszeit keine bekommst: Nimm dir fürn 29. frei und geh als Kunde hin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja gute Idee dann ruft meine Freundin nächste woche oder so an, und fragt ob man für sie eine auf die Seite legen kann...  und ich gehe sie dann am 29 Morgens abholen... und wenn einer fragt was ich hier an meinem freien tag machen... "ich hole die GTX 480  für meine Freundin ab." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Online-Kopierschutz: Ubisoft plant Entschädigungen 



> Jetzt kündigt Ubisoft an, dass die Betroffenen _"in naher Zukunft mit einem Angebot über kostenlose Spielinhalte entschädigt"_ werden. Es sei Ziel des Unternehmens, seinen Kunden eine problemlose Spielerfahrung zu bieten. Die Downloadangebote will der Publisher auf jeden Kunden persönlich zuschneiden - abhängig davon, welchen Titel und welche Version er gekauft hat. Ubisoft will die betroffenen Spieler in Kürze per E-Mail mit weiteren Informationen kontaktieren.



Hört sich gut für die Betroffenen an, zumindest vorerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Online-Kopierschutz: Ubisoft plant Entschädigungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohoo
Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist ist der einzige der sich mit dem Kopierschutz rumärgert der Brave Kunde,
Der clevere "Pirat" hats vllt ein Monat später und weniger Probleme wie der Brave Kunde.
Am besten lassen die in Zukunft die Kopierschutz einfach weglassen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Entschädigung...wahrscheinlich ein zusätzliches Skin für Altair oder so etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also statt weissen Mantel trägt er dann schwarz.


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2010)

Rethelion: Solltest du nicht lernen, anstatt hier im Forum rumzuhängen? Im Mai sind doch Prüfungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht die Projektarbeit schon?


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Püh ich muss erstmal bis Montag ein Referat für die Arbeit fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lernen tu ich ja schon immer mal wieder zwischen durch und ich hoff eh auf eine leichte Prüfung, so wie die, die ich gestern angeschaut habe; da waren soviele geschenkte Punkte, dass ich ohne lernen schon fast alles gewusst hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Projekt steht und ist schon genehmigt; übernächste Woche gehts los.

Btw. wenn meine Musterung für den 1.4. gesetzt ist; muss ich da dann hingehen oder ist das ein Aprilscherz?^^


----------



## Shefanix (12. März 2010)

Ein Aprilscherz wäre es nur, wenn du den Brief in dem das steht am 1.4. bekommen hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Püh ich muss erstmal bis Montag ein Referat für die Arbeit fertig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit IPv6 auch fit, soweit? Da könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, daß sie da was dran nehmen.


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Noch nicht; unser ITS-Lehrer wiederholt es zwar ständig dass es drankommen wird, aber bis jetzt hat ers noch nicht durchgenommen. Momentan sind wir beim Thema Datensicherheit und in Netzwerktechnik bei Dynamischen Routen und Cisco CCNA; wobei da sicher nichts in der Prüfung drankommt.
Wobei ich mir bei IPv6 keine großen Sorgen bereite; viel mehr grausts mich vorm WISO-Teil weil wir da das Handbuch nicht benutzen dürfen; jegliche Datenbankaufgaben würde ich auch gerne streichen.

Ich würd jetzt gern meinen ESX-Testrechner hochfahren; Problem ist dass er beim POST stehen bleibt und meckert dass keine Tastatur angeschlossen ist.
2. Problem ist, der hat keinen PS2-Anschluss und ich hab keine USB-Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lösung?


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

War wegen meinem Bein beim Arzt heute morgen, jetzt kann ich noch zum Orthopäden gehen, toll unsere Stadt mit 68,5k Einwohnern hat immerhin 3 oder 4 davon gehen. Da sitze ich von halb 8 morgens bis 2 Mittags -.-

Und ich habe jetzt nen Artest für 8 Wochen kein Sportunterricht o.O


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Was hast mit deinem Bein gemacht?*irgendwas überlesen hab*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

Meine Freundin will zwar net anrufen aber eine Email schreiben um nach zu fragen.... Was soll ich ihr sagen was sie schreiben soll?  

Weil einfach eine GTX 480 Reservieren finde ich auch doof weis ja dann net Von welcher Marke sie ist. 

weil auf pchg FOTO von einer EVGA schachtel gibt... 

Dachte ich mir anstatt nur "ob es möglich wäre eine [font=Calibri, sans-serif]Nvidia GTX 480 zu Reservieren" schreib ich dann ob es möglich ist eine EVGA GTX 480 zu Reservieren" [/font]
[font=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Calibri, sans-serif]was kommt besser rüber? O.o zu mal ich nicht mal weis ob wir überhaupt welche bekommen.. (nicht Offiziell *hust*)[/font]


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> 2. Problem ist, der hat keinen PS2-Anschluss und ich hab keine USB-Tastatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas hier USB auf PS/2 Adapter DA-70118 USB 1.1


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Sowas hier USB auf PS/2 Adapter DA-70118 USB 1.1



Ich suche mehr eine sofortige Lösung ohne mein Haus verlassen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Montag könnte ich nämlich auch aus der Arbeit eine Tastatur oder einen Adapter mitnehmen, aber ich würd übers WE gerne schon anfangen können.


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was hast mit deinem Bein gemacht?*irgendwas überlesen hab*



Eigentlich garnix, war September 2008 schon da, meinte er, ich soll das mal eincremen. Naja über 1 jahr später und so ne ....

Die Bänder in der Kniekehle, irgendwas tut dort immer ziemlich weh. Auch beim Sport laufen etc pp, wenn ich stehe nix machen, sitze tuts immer bisschen weh und wird wenn ich die Position net manchmal änder schlimmer.

Er hat das Bein abgetastet, Ultraschall auch, aber nix gefunden. Er geht davon aus, dass es von meinem Linken Oberschenkel aus geht. Denn wenn ich das Bein dort hoch anheben kriege ich nach paar Sekunden nen Krampf, rechts ist das net so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Meine Freundin will zwar net anrufen aber eine Email schreiben um nach zu fragen.... Was soll ich ihr sagen was sie schreiben soll?
> 
> Weil einfach eine GTX 480 Reservieren finde ich auch doof weis ja dann net Von welcher Marke sie ist.
> 
> ...



Warte doch erstmal, bis die Karten da sind. Vielleicht wird sie ja der letzte Scheiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2010)

Wegen dem "Blutgekühlten" System im Luxx: Das habe ich heute mittag schon gelesen, absolut irre...

Wegen der Entschädigung für AC II: Hoffentlich bekomme ich da auch was. Hab zwar die Collectors Edition und auch seit dem Releasetag installiert, gestern aber zum ersten Mal gespielt.


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wegen dem "Blutgekühlten" System im Luxx: Das habe ich heute mittag schon gelesen, absolut irre...
> 
> Wegen der Entschädigung für AC II: Hoffentlich bekomme ich da auch was. Hab zwar die Collectors Edition und auch seit dem Releasetag installiert, gestern aber zum ersten Mal gespielt.



Das wird damit wohl nix zutun haben, ich denke mal so es geht nach dem Kaufdatum oder irgendwie sowas, also z.b Alle die nach nem Bestimmten Datum die Spiele kaufen, wenn z.B. der SChutz gefixt wurde, die bekommen nix mehr.

Aber wirste dann sehen ^^

Edit: Kann mir auch vorstellen das man nen Kassenbon einschicken muss, wegen Kaufdatum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Wegen der Entschädigung für AC II: Hoffentlich bekomme ich da auch was. Hab zwar die Collectors Edition und auch seit dem Releasetag installiert, gestern aber zum ersten Mal gespielt.



Was darfs denn sein? Rotes oder schwarzes Gewand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Schwarz mit roten Streifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt kannst du auch 1 Woche lang mit nem MG rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

Vielleicht verschickt Ubisoft ja auch an alle bunte AC2-Aufkleber!


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Ausgeschlossen. Farbe kostet zuviel Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. März 2010)

Aber Aufkleber und bunte Fähnchen sind voll toll!


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

Sagtmal... schaut gerade jemand zufällig 5 gegen Jauch (kommt ja sonst nichts)? Unglaublich wie Leute die Null Ahnung haben überzeugend rüberkommen..
Die Frage war, wer sich vor dem sogenannten 'Ventilatortod' fürchtet. Möglichkeiten waren Südkoreaner, Malariakranke, Softwarespezialisten und irgendwas viertes das ich vergessen hab. 
Jauch hat keine Ahnung und befragt das Publikum. Ergebniss : Zwei Leute versichern ihm dass sich Softwarespezialisten davor füchten, weil das dann sei wenn der CPU-Lüfter ausfalle und die CPU durchbrenne. Überzeugend genug, dass er es genommen hat... wieso melden sich die Leute wenn sie offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas tut echt weh...


----------



## Shefanix (12. März 2010)

Und was war die Lösung? Ich kann mit "Ventilatortod" auch nichts anfangen :>


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Welcome to the Dungel auf ProSieben noch ^^

Edit: Ich auch net, was soll man darunter verstehen, ich hole mir mal was zu trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Hahahahahahahahaha, die heißt Fathma omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns in der Schule hat mal ne Frau vorlesung gehalten, die hieß Fathma Bläser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube die hat auch nen Buch oder so geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. März 2010)

So ein Schmarn: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilatortod


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So ein Schmarn: http://de.wikipedia....i/Ventilatortod



Omg ich kann net mehr geil, sie saugen einem die Luft zum Atmen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind Ventilatoren, die von den Strömt Luft aus, die Saugen keine ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So ein Schmarn: http://de.wikipedia....i/Ventilatortod



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPud17zqgG8

WIE GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2010)

Ich hätts natürlich auch nicht ohne Inet gewusst, aber dann wäre ich auch nicht aufgestanden (und hätte erst Recht nicht 'Softwarespezialist' gesagt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Fala ist zwar schon Uralt aber geil.

Genau wie Cartman meinte "Wür mussen die Jude vernichten" wären Hebräische Friedenswörter oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, kann mir mal wer in Kurzform erklären was es mit der Chinesischen Zensur aufsich hat


----------



## Erz1 (12. März 2010)

Kann es sein, dass es beim Battlefield BC2 Multiplayer für die Ps3 nur 4 oder 5 Maps gibt? o.O
Also ich kann im Startmenu nur 4 auswählen... :s


----------



## Nebola (12. März 2010)

Für die, die es wissen wollen, denke mal man bekommt ingame irgend nen nutzlosen Crap, kannst bestimmt Dolche umfärben oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Für alle die es interessiert: So sieht die Mail aus, die man von Ubisoft bekommt. (Name natürlich geändert):
> 
> > Verehrte® 0o9i8u7z
> >
> ...


----------



## Erz1 (13. März 2010)

Ich hab mir nun mal den DVD Free Videosfot da fürn Youtube download geholt, weil ich ein paar MIxes haben wollte von ein paar DJ's.
Da ich das Programm vorher noch nicht benutzt habe, hab ich nun ein Problem: Ich hab vergessen, die zu beschriften, deswegen sind alle nun durcheinander :s
Kann man die noch nachträglich machen, weil Windoof 7 speichert die nicht... ^^

/edit
Also Interpreten und so.


----------



## muehe (13. März 2010)

öh versteh ich nich so richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinst aber bestimmt den Free Youtube to Mp3 Converter

geh mal auf die Dateien Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Details ob du da alles ändern kannst

oder mit VLC öffnen Extras -> Medien-Informationen und dort alles eingeben

*
*

*
*


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weis einer wie ich das seid vorgestern verschwundene "Benachrichtigungssymbol" für meine Netzwerkverbindungen (WLAN) wider unten rechts in meine Leiste zaubern kann. Hab Windows Vista xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nun mal den DVD Free Videosfot da fürn Youtube download geholt, weil ich ein paar MIxes haben wollte von ein paar DJ's.
> Da ich das Programm vorher noch nicht benutzt habe, hab ich nun ein Problem: Ich hab vergessen, die zu beschriften, deswegen sind alle nun durcheinander :s
> Kann man die noch nachträglich machen, weil Windoof 7 speichert die nicht... ^^
> 
> ...



Wenn du DVD Video Soft meinst, normalerweise speichert der youtube to mp3 converter die lieder auf deinem pc in einem von dir gewählten ordner ab.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (13. März 2010)

Und eigentlich Speichert die aiuch unter dem Namen des Videos


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgqnOqfehJE


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Bei Vista weiß ichs net genau, hab Win 7 drauf, aber bei mir ists so, Taskleiste rechts klicken > Eigenschaften > Infobereich anpassen > Symbol anzeigen lassen.

glaube bei Vista kann man da Häkchen setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Ja, bei "Uhr" is da bei mir auch ein Haken bloß die 3 anderen kästchen sind grau hinterlegt, also nicht anwählbar *grübel* 

Systemsymbole

[x] Uhr
[nicht anwählbar] Lautstärke
[nicht anwählbar] Netzwerk
[nicht anwählbar] Energie


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

> Jäger des verlorenen Icons in der Vista TaskleisteNein, das ist nicht der Titel des neuen Indiana Jones Filmes. Vor einiger Zeit war plötzlich das Netzwerk-Icon in der Taskleiste des Vista Home Basic meines Notebooks verschwunden. Der Fehler ist offensichtlich schon bei Microsoft bekannt, aber (wie viele, viele andere) noch nicht gefixt. Wenn man bedenkt, in welch jämmerlichem Zustand das gesamte Betriebsystem ist, wundert mich das garnicht. Lösung fand ich schließlich nach einigem Suchen im Blog von Scott Dorman. Normalerweise kann man ja die Icons in den *Taskleisteneinstellungen *wieder einschalten, dumm nur, wenn die Checkbox für Netzwerk ausgegraut ist. Scott empfiehlt in diesem Fall die beiden REG_BINARY-Einträge unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion \TrayNotify zu löschen und den Prozess explorer.exe neuzustarten. Das hat auch bei mir geholfen! Na, das war ja dann doch ganz einfach.
> 
> tamflo:


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion \TrayNotify
Aha und wo find ich den Ordner jetzt oO


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Was für ein Ordner? Wenn du die Keys gelöscht hast sollte das graue Kästchen verschwinden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

Weis einer wie ich die Bubble Universe 2 videos runterladen kann? hab früher immer Firefox adden benutze... das gibt es aber net für Google Chrome. einer eine Idee? würde es dann gerne alles zu einem Film zusammen Schneiden.....^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was für ein Ordner? Wenn du die Keys gelöscht hast sollte das graue Kästchen verschwinden.



Ja und wie komm ich bitte zu den KEYS oO


----------



## muehe (13. März 2010)

Windowstaste + R 

*regedit* eingeben Enter 

und raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

ok hab sie gleöscht dannach explorer exe beendet. Jetzt fehlt blos mein desktop und die ganze leiste unten, bin froh, dass ich das firefox fenster noch hab xD
Was mach ich jetzt?
Ich habs falsch gemacht gell? man sollte ihn neustarten nicht beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie beheb ich das?


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Taskmanager --> Neuer Task -->explorere.exe


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

DANKE, endlich funktioniert es wider und ich komm schnell zu meiner verbindung xD
In Windowsfragen bin ich ehct aufgeschmissen, arbeite am terminal server der schule schon die ganze zeit mit suse enterprise linux. Da blickt man bei seinem spielerechner mit windows oft nicht durch xD


----------



## Erz1 (13. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du DVD Video Soft meinst, normalerweise speichert der youtube to mp3 converter die lieder auf deinem pc in einem von dir gewählten ordner ab.



Ja, ne. Ich meine ja die Details der Interpreten und der Alben und so. Nicht den Ordner selbst.
Und ich kann halt per Eigenschaften nichts ändern. Das wird nicht übernommen..


----------



## Erz1 (13. März 2010)

Kann es auch sein, dass der SinglePlayer Modus von Battlefield Bad Company ziemlich... nja. lahm ist. Besonders das Ende fand ich ziemlich erschreckend - da hätte ich mir mehr vorgestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Wen interessiert bei nem Battlefield der SP? Ich hab ihn auch gespielt und fand ihn spaßig. Die Story ist genauso an den Haaren herbeigezogen, wie in MW2 aber wenigstens hat man echte Charaktere und nicht nur amerikanische Pseudohelden.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,706492/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Grafikkarten-Benchmarks-Geforce-gegen-Radeon-plus-DirectX-11/Action-Spiel/Test/

Hätte mir mal gerne gewünscht die GTX295 und die HD5890

Aber wenn die GTX285 so weit noch oben liegt, können die neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten ATI vom Tron hauen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

was ist den HBAO?


----------



## Erz1 (13. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wen interessiert bei nem Battlefield der SP? Ich hab ihn auch gespielt und fand ihn spaßig. Die Story ist genauso an den Haaren herbeigezogen, wie in MW2 aber wenigstens hat man echte Charaktere und nicht nur amerikanische Pseudohelden.



Nja. Mich *g*
Ich find das wichtig. Ja, guzt. Ich möchte nun nichts sagen gegen so das Spiel selber im SP, aber besonders das Ende - wo doch noch einiges offen bleibt ohne zu spoilern - da wäre doch noch mehr drinne gewesen.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber wenn die GTX285 so weit noch oben liegt, können die neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten ATI vom Tron hauen.



Wenn das nicht so ist kann Nvidia praktisch einpacken. Aber ich bezweifle nicht dass die doch merklich stärker werden als die aktuellen ATI-Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,706492/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Grafikkarten-Benchmarks-Geforce-gegen-Radeon-plus-DirectX-11/Action-Spiel/Test/
> Hätte mir mal gerne gewünscht die GTX295 und die HD5890
> Aber wenn die GTX285 so weit noch oben liegt, können die neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten ATI vom Tron hauen.



Starte mal Bad Company2 und schau ob im Intro irgendwo ein Nvidia-Logo steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich langsam, daß die neuen Karten so rocken werden. Der Release steht vor der Tür (angeblich). Nvidia rückt mit nichts raus. Gerüchte besagen desöfteren, daß die neuen Karten kaum schneller werden.
Und wenn eine Nvidia 10% schneller ist, als eine 5870, im Gegensatz dazu aber 500 Euro kostet, weil Nvidia aufgrund ihrer Probleme nicht billiger anbieten können, dann ist das ein Fail.

Außerdem gibt mir auch zu denken, daß eigentlich erst die GT104 für den Massenmarkt bestimmt ist, weil sich alles andere kaum rentiert. Naja, warten wir ab. Mein Optimusmus bezüglich der Karte hat sich stark verringert.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Hab es noch nicht... kann mich aber in der Beta nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. März 2010)

Guckt mal ist das nicht interessant?? http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,706487/Unlimited-Detail-Neue-Technik-zur-Berechnung-von-3D-Grafiken-koennte-Polygone-abloesen/News/ die wollen tatsächlich die Polygonen mit kleinen Kreisen ablösen xD wenn das tatsächlich funktioniert, dann haben nvidia und ati kein Spaß mehr xD
zum thema nvidia, ich warte auch noch bis die neuen Karten rauskommen und dann entscheide ich ob ich eine nvidia oder ATI karte kaufe, ich dümpel schon seit einem halben jahr mit quadcore prozessor 4gb ram aber ner geforce 8600gt rum >.< wenn die ersten Benchmarks von Nvidia kommen dann weiß ich was ich kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab es noch nicht... kann mich aber in der Beta nicht dran erinnern.



Ich weiss es nicht, aber bei anderen Battlefield-Teilen war ein Nvidialogo im Intro; und da kann man Benchmarks dann auch nicht mehr richtig ernstnehmen.


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Guckt mal ist das nicht interessant?? http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,706487/Unlimited-Detail-Neue-Technik-zur-Berechnung-von-3D-Grafiken-koennte-Polygone-abloesen/News/ die wollen tatsächlich die Polygonen mit kleinen Kreisen ablösen xD wenn das tatsächlich funktioniert, dann haben nvidia und ati kein Spaß mehr xD



Viel interessanter finde ich OpenGL 4.0.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Teilweise recht lächerlich:

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3619

Von wem stammt den zack-zack von Alternate?


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Ja, aber sie sagen oft dass sie unabhängig von Alternate sind.

Was anderes - Kasumi inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.stevinhogametest.de/2010/03/mass-effect-2-erster-kostenpflichtiger-dlc/
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Nur hab ich meinen 'perfekten' Speicherstand immer noch nicht... muss ich mich die Tage mal wieder dran machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Teilweise recht lächerlich:
> 
> http://www.zack-zack...tml?itemId=3619
> 
> Von wem stammt den zack-zack von Alternate?


Jop von Alternate. Wenn man auf Anbieter klickt kommt nämlich dass 

*



			Anbieter
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Adresse ALTERNATE Computerversand GmbH
> Philipp-Reis-Str. 9
> D-35440 Linden
> E-Mail info@zack-zack.eu
> Internet http://www.alternate.de


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, aber sie sagen oft dass sie unabhängig von Alternate sind.
> 
> Was anderes - Kasumi inc.
> 
> ...



nur GELD MACHER REI! Oo hat mir zu wenig hinhalt...


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Du weisst doch noch nicht mal was es kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn der Preis ok ist hol ich es mir schon, neue Charakter sind immer toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

Ich weis die preise.... xD ^^ sie werde zu teuer sein. genau wie bei Fermi. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

I lol'd - http://www.golem.de/1003/73822.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]





> [font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]_"Vielleicht einmal im Jahr habe ich ein Treffen mit Steve Ballmer. Ganz egal wer mich dann anruft, ich gehe nicht ans Telefon"_, sagte der iPhone-Nutzer der Zeitung.


[/font][/font]
'Wollen sie nicht ans Handy gehen?'
'Hm ne, lieber nicht...'
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Ziemlicher Kindergarten da...


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Das ist ja lustisch ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> I lol'd - http://www.golem.de/1003/73822.html
> 
> [/font]
> 'Wollen sie nicht ans Handy gehen?'
> ...



Die gehen Woll heimlich auf das Klo wenn sie mit ihrem Handy Telefonieren müssen. xD

EDIT:

"Schatz ich komme später nach hause... " * Tür geht auf* die frau "hallo hallo..." "piep piep" der Chef ist rein gekommen. xD


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Dann zuhause: Schatz, was warn los?..

Mmh?

Ja, du warst aufeinmal weg am Telefon..

achso, ja Funkloch *kuss geb*


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Vermutlich verkaufen sich deswegen diese potthässlichen Hüllen bei denen man nicht mal mehr den Apfel sieht so gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

12,7GB runterladen mit einem Dorf DSl.. unfassbar wie lang das dauert.

Möchte doch nur mal Age of Conan testen ;p


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Da würde ich mindestens das ganze Wochenende brauchen... gibts überhaupt noch AoC Server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ich hoffe es doch ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

ich höre schon den ganzen tag 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=manxPVTLth8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asoriel (13. März 2010)

ist auch ein tolles Lied.

Auf den ersten Blick hat er mich bei dem Auftritt sofort an den Verkäufer im PC-Laden um die Ecke erinnert.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Antivir ist so toll; grad mit Thinapp versucht eine mobile Version zu erstellen und die erkennt sich selber als Virus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

AntiVir ist eh sehr überempflindlich. Dafür nervt es mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Anwendungen, wie es Kaspersky tut. Ich suche ja immer noch die perfekte Kombination aus Sicherheit und so wenig wie möglich genervt werden...


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> AntiVir ist eh sehr überempflindlich. Dafür nervt es mich nicht mit irgendwelchen Anwendungen, wie es Kaspersky tut. Ich suche ja immer noch die perfekte Kombination aus Sicherheit und so wenig wie möglich genervt werden...



Überempfindlich ist mir lieber als etwas zu übersehen, aber sich selbst erkennen, dass muss man erstmal schaffen.
Wenn du eine Lösung suchst die wenige Meldungen raushaut, dann kannst du dir mal die Testversion von Norton anschauen. Die übernimmt das Denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ansich ein gutes Lied, nur mir fehlt der .. wie soll man es sagen, es kommt so trocken rüber, da kommt nicht mal eine Stelle, die einen von einem Hocker reißt, außer vielleicht als er zu den Trommeln gegangen ist ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

GDATA nervt mich nur wenn... Programm sich Autostart ein fügen will.. oder Virus Blockiert wird... oder halt bei einen Viren Prüfung....  oder wenn Programm was an einer System Datei ändern will. xD  sonst höre ich nie was von im. xD


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ansonsten weiße ich noch auf meine Playlist hin in YouTube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/user/flynbest


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Bei mir läuft gerade die neue Future Trance... sind ein paar echt gute Lieder drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ansonsten weiße ich noch auf meine Playlist hin in YouTube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Höre mir gerade bei MW2 deine Playlist bissel an ^^


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Cool danke, habt ihr schon dieses Bild gehsehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Ne, wasn das ? ^^


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

GTX480


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Hairdemo. Sehr beeindruckend, wenn man bedenkt dass die Demo in Echtzeit berechnet wird.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Wow, nice. Ich dachte auf den ersten Blick dass das ein Foto von einem Kopfmodell mit Perrücke ist... nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

Der beste Beweis dafür das wir an einem Punkt sind wo man die Grafik nicht mehr viel besser machen kann, Sonder nur noch Detail Reicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. März 2010)

Wenn die Grafik detailreicher wird, dann wird die Grafik aber irgendwo doch besser, oder etwa nicht? Ich denke, man wird nie an einen Punkt ankommen, an dem es nicht mehr besser geht.


----------



## Nebola (13. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafik detailreicher wird, dann wird die Grafik aber irgendwo doch besser, oder etwa nicht? Ich denke, man wird nie an einen Punkt ankommen, an dem es nicht mehr besser geht.



Doch, aber ein Virtuelles Reallife wirds wohl vorerst nicht so geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Wie schnell ist denn eigentlich eine SSD Festplatte gegenüber eine Festplatte mit 7200 RPM oder einem 1TB Raid 0


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafik detailreicher wird, dann wird die Grafik aber irgendwo doch besser, oder etwa nicht? Ich denke, man wird nie an einen Punkt ankommen, an dem es nicht mehr besser geht.



Exakt. Man kann jetzt schon nahezu Fotorealismus erreichen, allerdings nur mit Raytracing wo an einem Bild nicht nur Stunden sondern Tage oder Wochen gerendert wird. Und das sind keine Home-PCs sondern dicke Serverfarmen. Die Frage ist halt wie in Zukunft bei immer detailreicherer und realistischer wirkender Grafik der Rechenaufwand derartig verwaltet werden kann, dass zu dieser Zeit aktuelle Home-PC-Systeme damit umgehen und das ganze in flüssige Bildwiederholraten verpacken können.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist denn eigentlich eine SSD Festplatte gegenüber eine Festplatte mit 7200 RPM oder einem 1TB Raid 0



Die richtige Antwort wäre hier wohl: "it depends"!

In was schneller? Zugriffszeit? Gigantisch viel schneller. Schreib-/Lesevorgänge? Sequenziell oder random? 
Ich glaub, die größte Schwäche haben sie derzeit noch beim Schreiben. Liegt an der internen Organisation, wie die Schreibzugriffe erfolgen. Die können glaub nur ganze Blocke schreiben.
Und je eher die Datenmenge, die geschrieben werden soll dem Blockvolumen entspricht, um so effizienter wird es natürlich.

Aber der letzte Benchmark, den ich gesehen habe, ist auch schon ne Weile her. Da war die SSD beim Schreiben einer Reptor mit 10000 U/min unterlegen. Keine Ahnung, ob es die ganz neuen Flashplatten jetzt schon besser machen. Ich glaub, die haben da inzwischen ne Technik, die die Schreibbefehle verwaltet.

Aber wirklich genau weiß ich es nicht. Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, daß Flashplatten nicht zu den Dingen gehören, mit denen ich mich schon groß auseinader gesetzt habe.
Aber die Zugriffszeiten sind auf jedenfall fett. Deswegen taugt das Ding auch als Systemplatte, weil da Zugriffszeiten wichtig sind.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht woran das Problem liegt, wenn z.B. mit Fraps aufnimmt, das die FPS so sinkt,

normal wäre doch die Festplatte da wichtig oder?, es muss ja gleich geschrieben werden, bzw. gespeischert.


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

Die Platte ist schon wichtig, aber eine SSD fürs Frapsen zu holen halte ich nicht gerade für notwendig... es hilft auf jeden Fall wenn man das Spiel nicht auf der gleichen Platte ist wie der Ordner in den man 'reinfrapst'.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Soll halt schon als Systemfestplatte sein.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Die Platte ist da schon sehr wichtig ja. Aber soweit ich weiß steigt auch die Last der Grafikkarte und der CPU nicht unerheblich an. Wie groß sind denn die Datenmengen, die du da so in der Minute schreibst?
Ich kann das gerade nicht so richtig einordnen.

Mach halt nen Raid 0. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ja, ne. Ich meine ja die Details der Interpreten und der Alben und so. Nicht den Ordner selbst.
> Und ich kann halt per Eigenschaften nichts ändern. Das wird nicht übernommen..



Wenn du die dinger als waves speicherst gehen die eigenschaften nicht. das ist der einzige grund der mir mommentan einfällt.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Platte ist da schon sehr wichtig ja. Aber soweit ich weiß steigt auch die Last der Grafikkarte und der CPU nicht unerheblich an. Wie groß sind denn die Datenmengen, die du da so in der Minute schreibst?
> Ich kann das gerade nicht so richtig einordnen.
> 
> Mach halt nen Raid 0.
> ...



Ich müsst jetzt lügen 30 oda 300MB?.. weiß grad echt selber nicht mehr.

Ja Raid 0..

deswegen wollte ich wissen, ob eine SSD Festplatte da schneller ist bei einem Raid 0

Es steht zur Auswahl:

1.5TB - SATA, 3Gb/s, 7,200 RPM, 32MB Cache HDD

300GB - SATA-II, 3Gb/s, 10k RPM, 16MB Cache HDD

256GB SSD - Solid State Drive

-------------------------

1TB RAID 0 (2x 500GB SATA-II, 7,200 RPM, 16MB Cache HDDs)

600GB RAID 0 (2x 300GB SATA-II, 10k RPM, 16MB Cache HDDs)

512GB RAID 0 (2x 256GB Solid State Drive)


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2010)

300 MB erscheint mir etwas sehr viel für eine Minute...
Ich würde ein schönes Raid 0 machen und evtl. noch eine schnelle SSD als Systemplatte.


----------



## Rethelion (13. März 2010)

Bei 300MB/s bist du ja schon an der Grenze von Sata2.
Eine SSD halte ich für solche Zwecke unsinnig; zu teuer und zu klein für solche Aufgaben.
Dann schon eher 2 sehr schnelle Festplatten im Raid0. Das müssten dann aber schon fast Raptors sein, mit normalen Platten kommst du auf ~200MB/s.
Wobei ich generell denke das bei Fraps nicht die Festplatte der limitierende Faktor ist.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ja, 300 waren es jetzt anscheinend nicht, 30 oda so?.. zumindestens waren die Daten sehr groß, wenn man das ganze Bild frapsed, wenn man nur die Hälfte frapsed... sieht aber die Qualität nicht gut aus.

bzw. was macht eigentlich der Unterschied bei einem i7 920 2.66Ghz zu einem i7 960 3.2Ghz aus, man kann die doch übertaken, dann kommt man mit dem i7 920 denke mal auf 3.6Ghz und man ist dann höher als der i7 960.. oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. März 2010)

wie so verbauen die einen 920? der CPU stirb doch?


----------



## Kyragan (13. März 2010)

Eine Frapsaufnahme von 1min ist ca 1,5GB-1,8GB groß. Landest du also etwa bei ~30MB/s im Maximum. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die CPU- und Grafikkartenlast zwar steigt aber wenn man das Spiel flüssig dargestellt bekommt auch Frapsen meist möglich ist. Wichtig ist halt, dass du aufn anderes physikalisches Laufwerk frapst als das Laufwerk wo das Game drauf ist. Das hats zumindest bei mir damals möglich gemacht ohne andere Hardware zu ändern.


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ah, danke. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Erz1 (13. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du die dinger als waves speicherst gehen die eigenschaften nicht. das ist der einzige grund der mir mommentan einfällt.



Ja, danke, aber dem VLC Media Player gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. März 2010)

Klar kann man die übertakten. Aber bei einen 960er hast du halt den Takt von Haus aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen 930er musst du halt selbst übertakten. Wobei jetzt von 2,8 Ghz auf 3,2 keine große Herausforderung darstellen sollte. Wenn ich mir nen I7 immo holen würde, dann einen 930er. Der 960er ist einfach zu teuer.
Und alles darüber ist sowieso gesponnen von Intel. Wer zahlt schon 1000 Euro für eine CPU? Gut, wenn ich Kohle habe, wie Scheiße, dann vielleicht. Aber sogar da würde ich es mir wahrscheinlich nochmal überlegen.

Ach übrigens: Bin gerade im Dienstgrad bei BC2 aufgestiegen. Bin jetzt Specialist 1. ^^


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

930 mit Wasserkühlung übertaken, wird dann anscheinend keine Probleme geben, danke ;P

Anleitungen gibt es bestimmt genug im Internet.


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Dafür braucht es keine Wasserkühlung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso, willst dir nen CoreI7 kaufen?


----------



## lokker (14. März 2010)

hi hätte da mal ne ganz kurze frage, wollte deswegen nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen.

In meiner Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste bei Firefox kann ich nur noch die Symbole sehen ohne den Text nebendran. Wenn ich z.B. auf das Icon "Meist besuchte Seiten" gehe, klappt sich das quasi immer so aus und das stört mich ein wenig. Auf standard zurückstelllen hat auch nicht geholfen da es auf die Lesezeichen keinen Einfluss hat.
Weiß jemand wo ich das einstellen kann?


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Hallo Leute , ich hab auch ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar bekommt mein altes IDE Laufwerk keinen Strom . Verbunden ist es mit einem bequiet pure Power 350w. Beim anschalten kann ich es nicht öffnen/blinkt kein lämpchen. Ich hoffe mal ihr habt evtl nen spontanen Einfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Hallo Leute , ich hab auch ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist kaputt.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Es ist kaputt.



Sehr hilfreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TaroEld schrieb:


> Hallo Leute , ich hab auch ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sitzt der Stecker auch richtig drin? Versuch mal einen anderen, oder tausch die Kabel mit der Festplatte oder sonst was.


----------



## Erz1 (14. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ach übrigens: Bin gerade im Dienstgrad bei BC2 aufgestiegen. Bin jetzt Specialist 1. ^^



Ich bin schon fast Rang 5 - *g*
Wenn ich aber schon Leute sehe, die Rang 25+ haben, nja.


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

< Rk 22. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

WTF! hab vor 20 Min als ich Google Chorme Starten wollte Meldung von GDATA das eine TJ im Cach ist! "dachte super" Ok viren Prüfung an UND DANN DAS O.o 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Super aber vor 2 Tagen hat GDATA ein Virus geblockt... als ich auf die Buffed seite Wollte. Scheinbar pop up oder so O.o WTF. 

"Windows 7 DVD Rauskram" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2010)

Du willst nicht wegen _einem_ Virus Win7 neu aufsetzen?


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Okay, ich hab noch ein größeres Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab heute an meinem 2. Pc n neues Netzteil eingebaut; das bequiet pure power 350 w. Sonst hab ich nichts geändert. Aber trotz korrektem Anschluss bekommt der Bildschirm kein signal :/ was ich schon als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen hab: RAM Riegel, 12v CPU powerkabel, mbkabel. Die Lüfter laufen auch alle... Jmd. Ne idee?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wegen _einem_ Virus Win7 neu aufsetzen?



Sicher... Will ich bin auch gleich bereit Windows 7 ist schon im DVD Laufwerk.


EDIT: RAM auch ganz sicher fest drin?


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Eventuelle Zusatzkabel an der Grafikkarte vergessen? Son PCI-e-6-Pin-Kabel hab ich auch schon mal vergessen, Das Symptom war das gleiche.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

bringt aber nich wirklich was wenn er im Steamordner sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guck erstmal genau welche Datei dann bei Virustotal hochladen etc. 

genau identifizieren und Lösungen suchen



ja das 350W hat ja keinen PCIe Stecker müsstest mal schauen über Y-Kabel


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> bringt aber nich wirklich was wenn er im Steamordner sitzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Exakt.
Davon abgesehen besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass das Ding gar kein Virus ist. Falschmeldung unso. Also lieber erstmal bei, wie muehe schon sagte, virustotal o.ä. hochladen und dort checken lassen.


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Jo, die rams sitzen fest. Die Karte ist ne 8500gt, die hat also keine externe Stromversorgung. Und das 350 w hat n pcie Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

painschecks

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3598

;P


----------



## Rethelion (14. März 2010)

Mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ist es ein Fehlalarm.
Geh mal die Anleitung durch und wenn auf virustotal niemand sonst meckert, dann schick die Datei an Avast: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?board=2;action=display;threadid=7779


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Und das 350 w hat n pcie Kabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wäre mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welches Board ist denn verbaut ?


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2010)

Ich glaube fast er ist schon am formatieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Preis für die D90 ist echt gut, ja....


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> painschecks
> 
> http://www.zack-zack...tml?itemId=3598
> 
> ;P



Hab ich Ihm heute schon um 2 in der früh gelinkt, aber er hat im Moment kein Geld dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Das Board ist ein asrock Alivexfire esata 2


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

hmm sollte kein Problem sein 

kontrollier nochmal mal ob alles richtig sitzt und angeschlossen ist 

läuft das alte Netzteil noch oder hast eins zum tauschen ?


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Jo, hab das alte Netzteil angeschlossen und nochma alles überprüft. Nix...:/


----------



## Shefanix (14. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab mir was eingefangen. Grad kam auf einmal einfach ein stumpfes "Boing" aus den Boxen. Und ein Popup etc. kann es nicht gewesen sein, Chrome war garnicht an. Und was mich noch wundert... mein Kaspersky meint, das meine War3.exe ein Virus ist Q_Q


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

Flascher Alarm oder nicht.... 2 Mal hintereinander Glaub ich kaum das, das ein Zufall ist. O.o mir auch wurst bin schon fertig. lang lebe IMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

Hoi leute, wollte für nen Freund von mir ne neue Graka kaufen, meint ihr das Netzteil ( 420w) schluckt eine 9600gt oder sogar ne 9800gt die ja sogar auf externe Stromversorgung angewiesen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Btw, weder die. Tastatur, noch die Maus bekommt Strom. Da scheint wohl was am strohmanschlusses des mb kaputt sein :/


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2010)

Voldemort kommt drauf an was sonst so drin steckt. Mit der 9600GT könnte es reichen, 9800GT bezeifel ich.


----------



## Rethelion (14. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Flascher Alarm oder nicht.... 2 Mal hintereinander Glaub ich kaum das, das ein Zufall ist. O.o mir auch wurst bin schon fertig. lang lebe IMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2xFehlalarm ist immer noch ein Fehlalarm.
Auch dein supertolles Gdata, bzw. Avast ist nicht unfehlbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab mir was eingefangen. Grad kam auf einmal einfach ein stumpfes "Boing" aus den Boxen. Und ein Popup etc. kann es nicht gewesen sein, Chrome war garnicht an. Und was mich noch wundert... mein Kaspersky meint, das meine War3.exe ein Virus ist Q_Q



Ist ein War3 zufällig eine nicht legale Version?


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Voldemort kommt drauf an was sonst so drin steckt. Mit der 9600GT könnte es reichen, 9800GT bezeifel ich.



Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, restliches system: 2gb ram, amd athlon 64x2 5200+ 2.71ghz geforce 8400gs <-- übelst billige office karte darum sollte mal ne andere rein xD


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

kannst vielleicht n Foto vom 20pin machen und dem ATX 12V 4pin wie die angeschlossen sind

und vor dem Einbau des neuen NT lief alles oder stand vielleicht auch schon ne Weile ?


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2010)

Cracks werden gerne mal als Virus erkannt (bzw. sind des öfteren auch Schund).


Bei mir dröhnts oben aus der Bude gerade mächtig...muss mal nachschauen, was da für ne Party abgeht.


edit: Ob die neuen Lautsprecher für meinen Bub so ne gute Idee waren? Da wackelt das ganze Haus...wenigstens hören es die Nachbarn nicht. Irres Zeug was der da am laufen hat, nennt sich "Deichkind". Hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Jo Foto kommt gleich. Ne, war gestern noch drauf.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

> Hoi leute, wollte für nen Freund von mir ne neue Graka kaufen, meint ihr das Netzteil ( 420w) schluckt eine 9600gt oder sogar ne 9800gt die ja sogar auf externe Stromversorgung angewiesen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



15A eine Schiene das wird schon recht eng


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Ne 9800 GT würde ich auch bezweifeln bei 180 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene. Ne 9600GT vielleicht. Festlegen würde ich mich da aber auch nicht wollen.


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Wenn i  h jetzt nö ch wüsste wie ich ein Foto aufm iPod hochlad..


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Was möchtest du ? o_O

Ist das Foto aufem iPod oder aufem Rechner ?


----------



## Shefanix (14. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist ein War3 zufällig eine nicht legale Version?



Doch, ist legal. Das Problem hab ich auch erst seit gestern, das mein Kaspersky meint das es ein Virus ist. Darum hab ich ja auch Angst das die Datei irgendwo infiziert worden ist, keine Ahnung wie :>


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

eigentlich kann man da auch nich viel falsch anschliessen ist ja nur der 20pin bei dem Board und der 4pin ATX 12V

ausser du hast irgendwie den 4pin vom 20+4pin angeschlossen wenn das überhaupt geht da müsst ich auch erst gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kann auch sein das bei ausbauen des alten Netzteils was beschädigt wurde


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. März 2010)

Hätte ne kurze Frage:

Ist die "Qualität" vom Bildschirm echt besser wenn man ihn mit einem HDMI Kabel an
den Monitor anschließt im gegensatz zu VGA? 

Weil mein Nachbar mente es hätte eine viel ebssere Qualität stimtm das?


Mein Bilschirm hat 23 Zoll mit einer Auflösugn von 1920x1080
Mein Nachbar hat einen 29 Zoller


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

würde min. DVI nehmen da sollte es auch zu HDMI kein Unterschied geben

mit VGA beleidigst deinen schönen Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DVI digital

VGA analog


----------



## Rethelion (14. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Doch, ist legal. Das Problem hab ich auch erst seit gestern, das mein Kaspersky meint das es ein Virus ist. Darum hab ich ja auch Angst das die Datei irgendwo infiziert worden ist, keine Ahnung wie :>



Lad sie mal auf virustotal.com hoch


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> würde min. DVI nehmen da sollte es auch zu HDMI kein Unterschied geben
> 
> mit VGA beleidigst deinen schönen Monitor
> 
> ...



Also finde bei mri sieht alles schön aus und Full HD Trailer etc sehen Haarscharf aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zufällig noch ein DVI Kabel rumliegen damit teste ichs mal


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also finde bei mri sieht alles schön aus und Full HD Trailer etc sehen Haarscharf aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dvi ist doch auch Digital und darum wirds ähnlich wie hdmi aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vga ist ja Analog und deshalb gilt laut Wikipedia:


> Der *VGA-Anschluss* ist ein analoger Bildübertragungsstandard für Stecker- und Kabelverbindungen zwischen Grafikkarten und Anzeigegeräten. Dieser wurde mit dem Video Graphics Array von IBM eingeführt.
> Aufgrund der analogen Übertragung des Bildsignals ist er für Grafikauflösungen über 1280×1024 nur noch bedingt geeignet. Moderne Weiterentwicklungen, wie DVI, HDMI, UDI benutzen daher wieder eine digitale Übertragung. Für analoge Übertragung von NTSC- und PAL-TV-Signalen existieren verwandte Standards, z.B. RGB, S-Video und F-BAS.



zur graka, ich werd die hier kaufen (Klick) (dann kann ich die hier in Krefeld beim K&M abholen =) )und wenn das Netzteil zu wenig Saft hat, dann muss mein Freund halt ein neues anschaffen xD


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2010)

Du willst aber nicht ernsthaft für 73€ so ein Krüppelding kaufen?


----------



## Shefanix (14. März 2010)

Okay, habs hochgeladen und scheint sauber zu sein :>


Hat hier jemand Dragon Age: Origins? Ich glaub ich habs mir grade zerschossen. Ich habe grade mal die Texturen geändert, also die hier genommen: http://www.dragonagenexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=15 und seit dem ich das gemacht habe schmiert mir das Spiel jedes Mal beim Laden von Spielständen ab :/


----------



## TaroEld (14. März 2010)

Ich hab das Foto aum iPod. njene, das sind schon die richtigen Stecker


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

73 Euro sind zu viel max. knapp über 60 

ansonsten bekommst ja schon fast ne 4850 bzw. würde dann ne 5670 nehmen


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Du wählst ne Seite aus wie z.B. imgimg.de. Dann gehst du auf suchen > Computer > ... iPod > Internal Storage > DCIM > Den Ordner auswählen bei sind es 2. Einmal "100APPLE" und "999APPLE".


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> 73 Euro sind zu viel max. knapp über 60
> 
> ansonsten bekommst ja schon fast ne 4850 bzw. würde dann ne 5670 nehmen



wenn die für das netzteil reicht, welche gaming grafikkarten so ca bis 80&#8364; würden denn das netzteil nicht überfordern

bei den 73 &#8364; fiel ja dann der versand gegnüber den 65&#8364; modellen weg weil ich es ja in der stadt abholen kann.


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2010)

4770 wäre wohl das maximal mögliche und P/L-technisch sinnvollste. Die ist sogar schneller als ne olle 9800GT.


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Und frisst dabei weitaus weniger Strom.
Wäre imo auch die beste Wahl. Eventuell ne HD5670, wobei ich bei dieser Karte starke Bedenken habe ob die in Sachen Dx11 taugt. Bezweifle, dass die genug Power hat.


----------



## Rethelion (14. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, habs hochgeladen und scheint sauber zu sein :>



Dann schicks doch gleich mal an Kaspersky, damit die das rausnehmen
http://support.kaspersky.ru/virlab/helpdesk.html?LANG=de


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

sicher das die 4770 das netzteil nicht überlastet? Frisst ja sogar mehr strom als ne 9600 bei der ihr schon bedenken hattet xD


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

> Eventuell ne HD5670, wobei ich bei dieser Karte starke Bedenken habe ob die in Sachen Dx11 taugt. Bezweifle, dass die genug Power hat.



nimmt sich glaube nix zur 4770


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Unter Dx9/Dx10 nicht. Dafür bietet sie halt Dx11 und Eyefinity. Wobei ich dann schon wieder zweifle, ob da die Power reicht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

mh5670 verbraucht etwa genauso viel strom wie die 9600gt und kostet bei hvw 73&#8364; ich schau mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 4770 scheint aber gut 20% schneller zu sein als die 5670, und die 9600gt ist ähnlich schnell wie die 5670 weshalb es wieder mehr sinn machen würde die günstigere 9600 zu kaufen xD
ich glaub ich bleib bei der 9600 hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Dir wurden doch genug Punkte aufgelistet warum die Karte nichts ist.


----------



## Shefanix (14. März 2010)

Gibts es bei Chrome eine Möglichkeit, das der komplette Cache über eine Seite geleert wird? Also das ich jetzt von DotA-League.com alle Cookies etc. entferne? Beim FF gab es das meines Wissens nach :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

Auf den Schrauben Schlüssen ob Klicken dann Optionen dann Privates. Denn Rest siehst du von Selber.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dir wurden doch genug Punkte aufgelistet warum die Karte nichts ist.



welche meinst du denn jetzt?

Die 4770 kostet beim günstigsten anbieter (wo sie auch verfügbar ist) mit versand 88€, die 9600gt kostet mit versand 74€ mal sehn was ich da nehme


----------



## Shefanix (14. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Auf den Schrauben Schlüssen ob Klicken dann Optionen dann Privates. Denn Rest siehst du von Selber.



Da wirds dann aber von allen Seiten in einem bestimmten Zeitraum gelöscht. Ich will aber nur die von einer Seite gelöscht haben :>


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Keine 9600GT. Entweder ne HD4770 oder ne HD5670.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 4770 wäre wohl das maximal mögliche und P/L-technisch sinnvollste. Die ist sogar schneller als ne olle 9800GT.






Kyragan schrieb:


> Und frisst dabei weitaus weniger Strom.Wäre imo auch die beste Wahl.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da wirds dann aber von allen Seiten in einem bestimmten Zeitraum gelöscht. Ich will aber nur die von einer Seite gelöscht haben :>



Ach so Sry... xD mich hält im Moment nur Coffein Wach. xD 

So viel ich weis Nein. ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

Nagut ich werd dann wohl die 4770 nehmen, hoffentlich reicht das Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für meinen Rechner hab ich ein Angebot von einer nur 1x eingebauten hd 5850 mit Garantie für 200&#8364; *sabber* er wolllte cf nutzen aber hat ein zu schwaches Netzteil xD
Aber ne 5850 läuft auf dem Nt oder? klick
Hatte ne ganze weile ne 4890 also müsste es doch laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

was hast denn jetzt ? willst die 5850 gegen die 4890 austauschen ?


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> was hast denn jetzt ? willst die 5850 gegen die 4890 austauschen ?



nene hab imo ne 8600gt drin die 4890 ging kaputt und ich hab durch ein wenig kulanz das geld und nicht eine neue graka durch die Garantie bekommen. Das war um Weihnachten rum, da hatte ich die 4890 schon ein halbes Jahr gehabt und da dachte ich mir jetzt da dx11 Karten draußen sind rüste ich direkt auf so eine um. Und jetzt warte ich bis die gtx4xx Benchmarks rauskommen und dann entscheide ich was ich genau kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt hab ich halt dieses verlockende angebot bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da könnte man schon schwach werden


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

wenn du den Verkäufer kennst und in Gewährleistungsfällen über ihn was machen könntest kann man zuschlagen 

wie lange ist denn noch Garantie ?

Netzteil reicht

bin da rechtlich jetzt nicht so bewandert aber meine Garantie personenungebunden und Gewährleistung teilweise oder auch immer personengebunden


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wenn du den Verkäufer kennst und in Gewährleistungsfällen über ihn was machen könntest kann man zuschlagen
> 
> wie lange ist denn noch Garantie ?
> 
> ...



Ich krieg ne kopie von seinem ausweis, also kann ich in Garantiefällen einfach in seinem namen ne Email schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

Ist hier Jemand gut mit Abkürzungen deuten... 

hab eine SMS bekommen

"Gute nacht 
  HDmmm.... flug" 

WTF O.o ^^ (weiber) xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. März 2010)

HDM = Halt dein Maul oder nicht? Aber das "flug" verwirrt mich total. Meine Deutung ist Aufgrund des "Halt dein Maul" aber sowieso falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab dich mega fett lieb und gern. Sagt ne Freundin von mir :>


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Vielleicht:

Halt dein Maul meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das was Shefa sagt, hm ka, da ist aber kein f und so drin ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> HDM = Halt dein Maul oder nicht? Aber das "flug" verwirrt mich total. Meine Deutung ist Aufgrund des "Halt dein Maul" aber sowieso falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe es ist mehr das was deine Freundin meint. xD


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Vielleicht solls ja "Hab dich mega mega mega lieb" heißen und Sie hat mit "T9" geschrieben und sich vertippt das Flug raus kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solls ja "Hab dich mega mega mega lieb" heißen und Sie hat mit "T9" geschrieben und sich vertippt das Flug raus kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ungefähr sollte es sich zugetragen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei das "g" auf der 3 liegt und das "b" auf 2 aber das ..... usw. kann ja vieles bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2010)

Ich würds positiv deuten.
Oder wenn du 100%ige Garantie willst, frag nach was es bedeutet dieses flug.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Nach diesem Fluges... wer weiß, vielleicht hat es ja was andres zu bedeuten ;p

Nagut, bin manchmal etwas gemein ;/


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Grade Hotel Rwanda gesehen...
Sehr guter Film, gleichzeitig auch sehr bedrückend.


----------



## Nebola (14. März 2010)

Sam, Steam Server zerschossen meine güte -.-

Will wer im Pool Grillen ? hier ne Anleitung Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Da steht der Typ der so cool hinten in der Ecke liegt einmal kurz auf und das Wasser schwappt in die Verlängerungsschnur und dann machts batsch und es gibt gegrillten Mensch zum Abendessen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

Entgegen bisheriger Meldungen seitens Digitimes kostet die Geforce GTX 480 keine 680 US-Dollar, sondern hierzulande "nur" 450 Euro - letzteres will Fudzillaerfahren haben. Damit wäre Nvidias Topmodell rund 50 bis 100 Euro teurer als eine lieferbare Radeon HD 5870 - zudem könnten laut Boardpartnern am 27. März "reichlich" GTX-480-Karten verfügbar sein.


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2010)

Das muss aber auch für 50 bis 100€ mehr Leistung vorhanden sein. Also gute 25% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

pff das ist Nvidia die würde für 2% mehr Leistung 200€ mehr herlangen.


----------



## Niranda (15. März 2010)

*L A W L*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/World-Wide-Web-fuer-den-Friedensnobelpreis-vorgeschlagen-953526.html


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2010)

Geil =D


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Internet win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Hab ich schon vor ner Weile gelesen, ich bin gespannt wer den Preis dann letztendes erhält wenn es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues G35 ist übrigens eben gekommen, ging echt schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat jetzt eine PID von ML008 und bisher klappt alles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2010)

Schenkst mir dein altes G35? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Ich würde es bei Ebay reinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Naja, bei eBay wird man das sowieso nicht los, es ist ja praktisch kaputt. Jedenfalls teilweise.

Theoretisch kannst du bzw. einer von euch das Teil schon haben, aber wie gesagt - wenn das Mikro an ist hört man ein leises Piepsen und das Kabel macht einen wahnsinnig, weil es sich laufend aufwickelt und man nichts dagegen tun kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. März 2010)

doch, du musst nur diese struktur an einigen stellen brechen, dann klappt es.
Da ist doch garantie drauf?


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Jopp, deswegen hab ich ja ein neues hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

Shakes und Fidget Browsergame Werbung auf Pro Sieben .. :>


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, bei eBay wird man das sowieso nicht los, es ist ja praktisch kaputt. Jedenfalls teilweise.
> 
> Theoretisch kannst du bzw. einer von euch das Teil schon haben, aber wie gesagt - wenn das Mikro an ist hört man ein leises Piepsen und das Kabel macht einen wahnsinnig, weil es sich laufend aufwickelt und man nichts dagegen tun kann
> 
> ...



Also das Piepen würde mich nicht weiter stören, ich bin so extrem selten im TS etc. in letzter Zeit, das würde garnicht auffallen. Mir würds nur um den Klang gehen, Musik und beim Zocken. Das Headset ist meinem Fatal1ty bestimmt weit überlegen. Und das Kabel, das stört nicht. Der Weg vom Rechner ist so weit, das kann sich kaum aufwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

Hab auch eins hier liegen. Neues... muss ich auch verkaufen.

Hab nur die Verpackung aufgemacht und reingeschaut was für ein PID es hat, nie ausgepackt oder benutzt.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2010)

_Also MW2 & Borderlands machen wirklich Spaß..hätte ich nicht gedacht :-)_


----------



## Erz1 (15. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also MW2 & Borderlands machen wirklich Spaß..hätte ich nicht gedacht :-)_



Ich muss auch sagen, BFBC2 auf PS3 ist hammer - hätt ich nicht gedacht mit'm Pad, aber bockt richtig. Nur der Hardmode ist ein bisschen nja. weil alle mit der Sniper rumlaufen. :s
MW2 macht auch Fun, aber dort hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich nach ein paar Stunden keine Lust mehr hatte auf'm Rechner. Ich mag eher Battlefield *g*
Aber kommt bestimmt auch noch in meine Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2010)

_Mal schauen..werd mir BFBC2 sicherlich auch mal anschauen..aber jetzt sind aufm iMac erstmal nur Borderlands & MW2 drauf :X_


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foJnlgDl5Y8


Hör das mal an EspCap mit dem G35 Headset .. richtig geil.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab auch eins hier liegen. Neues... muss ich auch verkaufen.
> 
> Hab nur die Verpackung aufgemacht und reingeschaut was für ein PID es hat, nie ausgepackt oder benutzt.



Hm, das ist natürlich auch ne Idee... ich könnte das neue verkaufen und das alte weiterbenutzen. Ich muss nochmal hören ob ich das Piepsen ertrage, mal sehen...
Falls ich das alte nicht weiterbenutze bekommst du es Shefa, aber wie gesagt.. evtl. verkauf ich das neue auch, hätte duchaus auch seinen Reiz.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. März 2010)

Dir ist aber bewusst, dass das dann Betrug ist, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Wieso? Man darf ein Gerät das man gekauft hat doch auch weiterverkaufen, oder nicht?


----------



## Kyragan (15. März 2010)

Du kontaktierst den Logitech-Support um ein (teil)defektes Gerät austauschen bzw. ersetzen zu lassen. Du bekommst das neue, funktionierende Gerät und willst es verkaufen da dich der Mangel an deinem ersten Gerät nun offensichtlich doch nicht stört. Das hat nix mit sich nicht entscheiden können zu tun, sondern ist Betrug. Wenn dich der Mangel nicht stört hättest du dich nie mit Logitech in Verbindung setzen müssen. Mir ist relativ egal, was du mit dem Ding machst ich wollte dich nur warnen falls dann doch mal was mit dem G35 ist und du den Support (wirklich) brauchst. Ich wette mit dir, dass Logitech genau Buch führt wer, was, wann erhalten hat. Mit Glück verweigern sie nur die Unterstützung und du musst n neues kaufen, mit Pech geht ne Anzeige raus. Obs dir das wert ist, musst du wissen. Meines Erachtens ist der Tatbestand im Falle eines Verkaufs des neuen G35 gegeben.


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2010)

Ich hoffe, das gilt fürs Verschenken nicht. Hab mittlerweile meine 2. G11. Bei der ersten haben die G-Tasten nicht mehr funktioniert, und da meinen Kumpel das nicht störte, hat er die halt genommen. Das ist aber kein Betrug oder? :>


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

Als ich bei Logitech angerufen habe, wegen dem Headset, sahen sie ja auch das ich schonmal Probleme mit dem Z5500 hatte und ganze 3 Stück am Ende hatte für von 1 Preis, aber nur 2 funktionstüchtige. Man muss nämlich auch das kaputte zuschicken, aber denke mal, da wird auch bald ein Riegel davor geschoben.


----------



## Kyragan (15. März 2010)

Normalerweise will Logitech Beweise, dass du das defekte Gerät zerstört hast oder dass du es zurückschickst.
@Shefa Beim verschenken entsteht kein (Kauf)vertrag. Insofern sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Naja, ich sehe das so - was man kauft, darf man auch wieder verkaufen. Und ob man das kaputte wegwirft oder doch noch benutzt, ist ja eigentlich egal. Die Garantie sagt ja nur aus, dass ich das Recht auf ein fehlerloses Gerät habe. Ob mich der Fehler persönlich stört, oder ob er mich stört weil ich es wieder verkaufen will ist egal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

Gut verkauf das Teil.. so für 20€ ich kauf es... und dann schreib ich an Logitech, das mein G35 bla bla bla... die fragen dann nach der S/N etc Nummer.... und die werden sehen das du schon mal gefragt hast wegen neuen, und wer bekommt den ärger? du!


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

Darum, muss man das alte zurückschicken... und wenn du das Neue verkaufst, weil es nicht mehr haben willst sehen, sie es auch. aber du kriegst kein Ärger...


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gut verkauf das Teil.. so für 20&#8364; ich kauf es... und dann schreib ich an Logitech, das mein G35 bla bla bla... die fragen dann nach der S/N etc Nummer.... und die werden sehen das du schon mal gefragt hast wegen neuen, und wer bekommt den ärger? du!



Der Logik kann ich nicht folgen... wenn du ein Auto kaufst, darfst du es doch auch zwei Wochen später wieder verkaufen weil es dir nicht mehr gefällt, oder?

Edit : Sora, was meinst du mit zurückschicken? Logitech will doch eigentlich nie dass man das alte zurückschickt...


----------



## Ogil (15. März 2010)

Natuerlich ist das kein Betrug. Du hast das Recht auf fehlerfreie Ware und da das von Dir gekaufte Headset nicht fehlerfrei war, hast Du es reklamiert und ersetzt bekommen. Wenn Logitech das defekte Geraet nicht zurueck gefordert hat, dann steht Dir frei es weiter zu benutzen. Und wenn Du das dann Dir gehoerende fehlerfreie Geraet verkaufst ist das doch voellig ok. Betrug waere hoechstens, wenn Du das defekte Geraet als fehlerfrei verkaufst oder versuchst es nochmal zu reklamieren.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Das denke ich auch... sonst hätte ich ja keine Möglichkeit, das Teil jemals zu verkaufen. Aber ich frag morgen einfach mal bei Logitech, dann seh ichs ja....


----------



## Soramac (15. März 2010)

Ich musste beim Z5500 ein Kabel abschneiden und es zusenden.

Das G35 Headset muss ich Amazon auch zurück senden.. in weniger als 30 Tagen sonst kriegste ich es in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Mir hat Logitech geschrieben dass ich das alte Headset nicht zurückschicken muss, mehr nicht...


----------



## Kyragan (15. März 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist das kein Betrug. Du hast das Recht auf fehlerfreie Ware und da das von Dir gekaufte Headset nicht fehlerfrei war, hast Du es reklamiert und ersetzt bekommen. Wenn Logitech das defekte Geraet nicht zurueck gefordert hat, dann steht Dir frei es weiter zu benutzen. Und wenn Du das dann Dir gehoerende fehlerfreie Geraet verkaufst ist das doch voellig ok. Betrug waere hoechstens, wenn Du das defekte Geraet als fehlerfrei verkaufst oder versuchst es nochmal zu reklamieren.



Naja, du forderst eine fehlerfreie Ware. Nutzt diese Ware aber nicht, weil der Mangel dich nicht stört und verkaufst dann ein fehlerfreies Gerät, dass dir eigentlich als ersatz für das mangelhafte geliefert worden ist. Meines Erachtens ist dieser Sachverhalt nicht ganz rechtens. Entweder du lebst mit dem Mangel und kontaktierst demzufolge den Support nicht, oder der Mangel stört dich und du bekommst dafür ein AUSTAUSCHgerät. Ein Austauschgerät ist nicht dazu gedacht, dass der Kunde sind bereichern kann.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Es ist ja kein Austauschgerät, sondern ein Ersatzgerät.

Denn er muss das alte ja nicht zurück senden.


----------



## Erz1 (15. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja, du forderst eine fehlerfreie Ware. Nutzt diese Ware aber nicht, weil der Mangel dich nicht stört und verkaufst dann ein fehlerfreies Gerät, dass dir eigentlich als ersatz für das mangelhafte geliefert worden ist. Meines Erachtens ist dieser Sachverhalt nicht ganz rechtens. Entweder du lebst mit dem Mangel und kontaktierst demzufolge den Support nicht, oder der Mangel stört dich und du bekommst dafür ein AUSTAUSCHgerät. Ein Austauschgerät ist nicht dazu gedacht, dass der Kunde sind bereichern kann.



Wollt er nicht das kaputte weiterverkaufen?


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja, du forderst eine fehlerfreie Ware. Nutzt diese Ware aber nicht, weil der Mangel dich nicht stört und verkaufst dann ein fehlerfreies Gerät, dass dir eigentlich als ersatz für das mangelhafte geliefert worden ist. Meines Erachtens ist dieser Sachverhalt nicht ganz rechtens. Entweder du lebst mit dem Mangel und kontaktierst demzufolge den Support nicht, oder der Mangel stört dich und du bekommst dafür ein AUSTAUSCHgerät. Ein Austauschgerät ist nicht dazu gedacht, dass der Kunde sind bereichern kann.



Wie gesagt - Garantie ist nur das Recht auf fehlerfreie Ware. Was ich damit mache ist dabei nicht wichtig. Wenn Logitech das nicht passen würde, hätten sie verlangt dass ich das Headset mit dem Fehler zurückschicke.
Aber wie gesagt, ich frag morgen mal bei Logitech nach...

Edit : Nein, es geht schon um das neue.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. März 2010)

Ich versteh manchmal nicht, wieso ein (altes) Spiel bei mir von Heute auf Morgen nicht mehr funktioniert und mit "XY hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden..." gekenntzeichnet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. März 2010)

> Vielen Dank für die Registrierung Ihres Produkts G11 Gaming Keyboard.Wir hoffen, die Arbeit mit dem Notebook konnte für Sie damit angenehmergestaltet werden.




Was hat meine G11 mit Notebook's zu tun? Manchmal verstehe ich die generierten E-Mails einfach nicht.


@Esp: Wenn dich entschieden hast, sag Bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Tja, Logitech kann auch net alles wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir heute die neue Ausgabe der c't gekauft, was haltet Ihr von der Zeitschrift ? taugt die was ?


----------



## Erz1 (15. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tja, Logitech kann auch net alles wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das sone Geheime Hackerzeitschrift *g*
Find die recht lustig - mit eigener Ruprik für Hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Ein paar mal hab ich mir die auch schon geholt, aber nur wenn mich das Titelthema interessiert. An sich finde ich die nicht schlecht, auch wenn es besseres gibt. Aber manchmal haben die ganz interessante Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Also bei uns in der Stadt gibts nen "Tabakladen" sag ich mal so eig verkauft der Laden 2 SOrtimente Sachen zum rauchen, Tabak, Feuerzeuge, Zippos, weiß ich was es alles gibt. und Zeitschriften + Lotto.

Aber die Hhardwareluxx gab es nicht -.- und die haben schon einige Zeitungen dort die ich sonst net kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2010)

ich finde die c't nicht soo schlecht, habe ich mir auch schon ab und an gekauft. Ansonsten lese ich auch mal gerne die Bild der Computerszene: Chip. 

Insgesamt geht aber nichts darüber, sich die Infos kostenlos und maßgeschneidert im I-Net zusammenzusuchen.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Chip lese ich schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr, irgendwie trifft es das mit der Bild der Computerszene ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die PCGH bzw. die PCGHX ist aber auch ganz interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Omg wie sinnlos ist das denn, wer kauft son Mist ? Klick


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Omg wie sinnlos ist das denn, wer kauft son Mist ? Klick



Es gibt halt Leute... wie Manager und Banker und so... die garnichts mit dem vielen Geld was sie sich in den Arsch schieben anfangen können und da ein normales Appleprodukt nicht genug verpulvertes Geld bedeutet wird halt noch sinnlos dran herumgewerkelt um nochmal ein paar Tausend Ocken mehr sinnlos zu verprassen... aber das ist ja auch ein Teufelskreis, weswegen die armen armen Manager ja auch immer mehr Geld brauchen und sich reihenweise Sonderzulagen, Boni und Gehaltserhöhung zuschustern um noch mehr Geld sinnfrei zu verbrennen, weil man ja unbedingt noch ein paar mehr Diamanten und noch mehr Platin und was weiß ich nicht was auf ein sowieso überteuertes Produkt packen muss!


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Die gleichen Leute die auch vergoldete Macbooks kaufen eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Dazu finde ich dieses übertriebene Glänzen und das goldene total hässlich, das Silber vom normalen ist schick genug.

Ich meine nurweil man nen iPad mit x tausend Diamanten hat, ist es trotzdem noch nen iPad.


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Jopp, eben. Edel aber schlicht, wie es ja auch ist, sieht es einfach am besten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

Was für Programme Benutz ihr zu Brennen (aussehr Nero) ?


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Ashampoo Burning Studio 9


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

davon gibt es eine 2010 und 2009 Version aber so wie ich das sehe ist die 2010 nur eine Free version?


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2010)

Ich benutze eigentlich nur ImgBurn für Images, den Rest erledige ich mit der Brennfunktion die 7 von Haus aus hat.


----------



## Nebola (15. März 2010)

Also ich habe mir mal an so nem Super Sonder Rabatt Wochenende mein Ashampoo Burning Studio 9 statt für 49&#8364; oder so, für 24,99&#8364; gekaut.

Für den Preis ist es Spitze, sonst hätte ich es nicht gekauft.

Edit:

Ich bin jetzt wohl doch bei dem Gedanken mit andere Case Fans zuholen.

Habt Ihr superleise auf lager ? 2 Stück halt, so 20/25 &#8364; dürfen sie schon kosten.

Sollte man aber an die Midgard Werks Lüftersteuerung anschließen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: 

habe am 6.3.10 bei HWV die Z4 für meinen Dad bestellt, am 9.3.10 haben die das Geld erhalten, wann kommen endlich die Boxen an ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. März 2010)

Test gerade Ashamppo 9... finde es sehr gut! ;D 

wer von euch möchte sich neues Gehäuse kaufen? 

hab noch so 5% code von Castking... 

den Code gibt es aber nur wenn Gehäuse gekauft wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. März 2010)

DeepBurner , CDBurnerXP für normale Sachen


----------



## Shefanix (16. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Test gerade Ashamppo 9... finde es sehr gut! ;D
> 
> wer von euch möchte sich neues Gehäuse kaufen?
> 
> ...





Solche Codes kann man sich für fast jede Seite zu Genüge "ergooglen". Mach ich bei Amazon, Caseking etc. immer bevor ich kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

ich frag immer noch zusätzlich nen ausbildungsrabatt an xD


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Hi, ich hätte kurz ne Frage bzw. Einschätzung die einen eigenen Thread nicht lohnt.
Ich bin eigentlich ein Technikdepp, PC einschalten, Browser/Spiel starten, PC ausschalten, hab aber nun vor meinen Rechner eventuell zu verkloppen. Nun hab ich keine Ahnung vom Preisleistungsverhältnis. Ich weiß das sich der Wert wohl alleine schon beim Auspacken und Anschließen halbiert, aber so um die 300€ hätte ich schon gerne. Zuviel verlangt?

Prozessor: AMDAthlon™ 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ 3.02GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB (Ok, bissl wenig)
Grafikkarte: NVidia Geforce 8800GTX 768MB
Festplatte: 500 GB
Windows 7 Home 32bit (wahlweise auch XP)

Mainboard hab ich trotz diverser Tools und Diagnosen noch nicht rausbekommen, was für eins es ist. Den üblichen Kram wie DVD/CD Brenner, Laufwerke hab ich jetzt mal nicht ausführlich aufgelistet.
Achja das Ding ist so 1 1/2 Jahre alt.

Würd mich über ein paar Meinungen und Tipps freuen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. März 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> aber so um die 300€ hätte ich schon gerne. Zuviel verlangt?
> 
> Prozessor: AMDAthlon™ 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ 3.02GHz
> Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB (Ok, bissl wenig)
> ...



300 ISt nen Bissel Hochgegriffen^^
das bekommste für 400 Euro neu mit Windows 7 64 Bit
Und ich hab noch nen Bissel Teuer Kalkuliert


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs fast geahnt. Also eher so im 200€ Bereich? Da ist man mit einzelnen Komponenten verkaufen wohl fast besser drann. Er leistet mir ja immer noch treue Dienste und die Kiste langt auch vollkommen aus für sämtliche Spiele, aber hier gehts mal ausschließlich um Geld. Aber so ist das eher unrentabel.


----------



## Rethelion (16. März 2010)

Ich werd mir jetzt demnächst bei Amazon.co.uk etwas für die Playstation bestellen, kann mich nur nicht entscheiden was:
God of War3, FF13, Uncharted2, oder was ganz anderes.


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

Gibts eig schon Netbooks für 100€?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Gibts eig schon Netbooks für 100€?^^




wo von Träumst du nachts? 





Rethelion schrieb:


> Uncharted2



Wirst es nicht Beuren... es ist wie Guter Filme. wenn net sogar besser!


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich werd mir jetzt demnächst bei Amazon.co.uk etwas für die Playstation bestellen, kann mich nur nicht entscheiden was:
> God of War3, FF13, Uncharted2, oder was ganz anderes.



_Wieso nicht alle 3?_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Musst nur den richtigen Tag abpassen..manchmal kommen echt gute Angebote bzw. Preissenkungen..hab MW2 auch für 20&#8364; gekriegt.._


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wo von Träumst du nachts?



Also letzte Nacht habe ich geträumt ... bitte nicht lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das ich eine Banane bin und am Baum hänge. Hab von dort aus Leute beobachtet und mich bepisst vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wurd ich wahrscheinlich reif und bin runtergefallen - ich bin neben meinem Bett aufgewacht und mein Kopf tat weh :<


----------



## muehe (16. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Also letzte Nacht habe ich geträumt ... bitte nicht lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. März 2010)

Kennt irgendjemand ne Meldung das dass ATI-Produktionszentrum abgebrannt ist oder so?

Oder nen andren Grund wieso die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen ihre aktuellen GraKas zu Liefern?

Ich will nicht mehr Warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerüchten zufolge soll die 5850'er ja Ende März wieder Lieferbar sein, weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## muehe (16. März 2010)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/TSMC-Probleme-mit-40-Nanometer-Fertigung-behoben-911517.html


----------



## Breoal (16. März 2010)

Huhu ihr Lieben

Habe auf www.steg-computer.ch einen Rechner gefunden mit folgenden Komponenten:

*Tower**Enermax Phoenix Midi-Tower*, Black, Red LED.,eSATA,ATX, 25cm Side Fan (17db)
*Power Supply**500Watt* PowerSupply with 14cm FAN, ATX 2.2 ToughPower
*Motherboard**Gigabyte EX58A-UD3R, 
Intel X58 Express, *DDR3,SATAII,1394,GLAN*, 
Raid **CPU**Intel 4 Core i7-930 Nehalem, *Quad-Core, 4.8GT/sec, 8MB, 45nm
Bloomfield, 2.80GHz, HT, SSE4.2, MMX 
*Memory*8182MB* (8G DDR3-RAM*, PC-10660, *1333MHz.* (4x 2048M
*Graphiccard*ATI* R5770 (HD5770), 1024MB, *HDTV-Out, 2xDVI, HDMI, GDDR5
*Harddisc **1000GB (1x1000G*, SATA-II-300, 7200rpm/ 8.9ms/ 32MB*
DVD-Recorder**24x DVDRW* +/- R, +/-RW, 
*LightScribe**Card-Reader*Apacer 22-in-1, USB 2.0
*LAN-Card*Gigabit LAN controllers 10/100/1000 MBit/s,
*Realtek 8111D**Special**External E-SATA Connector* for External SATA Harddisc
*Operating System**Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64Bit,  (D/F/I/E/P/Esp.). inkl. DVD*

(sry für die Darstellung)

ca 1250Euronen

Ist dieser Rechner überteuert?? oder hat er evtl "faule" Komponenten?
Das Problem ist das ich vom Zusammenbau nix verstehe und auch nichts riskieren will/wenig Zeit hab (arbeit und so xD)

MFG Marc


----------



## Rethelion (16. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso nicht alle 3?_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So teuer...das wären gut 3x40&#8364; und dazu noch ein paar Gamecards für WoW(17&#8364;wtf^^).
Versandkosten aus UK kommen auch noh dazu...

Sicher ist denke ich mal GoW3, weils bei uns viel zu viel kostet.

EDIT: Deadspace für 8&#8364; nehm ich wahrscheinlich auch noch


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Huhu ihr Lieben
> 
> Habe auf www.steg-computer.ch einen Rechner gefunden mit folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach zu teuer.
DU kannst dir bei Hardwareversand dir die einzelnen teile, die du brauchst (können kompetente Buffed-Hardware-User dir posten) zusammenklicken, dir nen 20€ zusammenbau draufhauen lassen und bestellen. ^^
musst dann nur noch installieren, aber selbst das sind nur 3-4 klicks, was jeder versteht.
Win installieren? > ja
Wohin? > auf festplatte 1 (gibt eh nur eine)
Lizenzblabla? > jo is ok
Win muss neugestartet werden > jop mach doch
> fertig ^^


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2010)

_Oh okay..hatte nicht nach den Preisen geschaut :X

Die GoW-Reihe soll ja gut sein..also viel Spaß damit! :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (16. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Oh okay..hatte nicht nach den Preisen geschaut :X
> 
> Die GoW-Reihe soll ja gut sein..also viel Spaß damit! :-)_



Hab leider (genau wie bei FF) noch keinen einzigen Teil gespielt; hab mich nur von den Videos und Erzählungen von Freunden und Kollegen beeindrucken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (16. März 2010)

Vielen Dank Niranda für die Antwort!

Das mit dem hardwareversand ist natürlich ne möglichkeit^^
leider, naja leider nicht negativ gemeint^^ wohne ich in der Schweiz, und soviel ich weiss, liefern die nicht zu uns xDD
und in der Schweiz ist mir kein Geschäft bekannt, dass gleich den Zuammenbau anbietet...
xD


----------



## Ogil (16. März 2010)

FF13 ist auf jeden Fall sehr nett - hab es mir am Samstag fuer die Box geholt und bis irgendwann spaet in der Nacht gezockt, waehrend die Freundin zugeschaut hat (das Ganze ist ja fast ein Film). Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr selbst zum Zocken, da die bessere Haelfte nun selbst spielt :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Gnaararr will auch -.-


----------



## Rethelion (16. März 2010)

Kann ich bei FF einsteigen wenn ich noch keinen einzigen Teil gespielt habe? Oder ist das eher was für eingefleischte Fans?


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2010)

_Ich denke du kannst auch so noch einsteigen..ich persönlich hab auch "nur" FF7,8,10 gespielt..ich persönlich find das der neuste Teil viel zu futuristisch ist (Waffen etc)..aber das ist Geschmackssache.._


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Niranda für die Antwort!
> 
> Das mit dem hardwareversand ist natürlich ne möglichkeit^^
> leider, naja leider nicht negativ gemeint^^ wohne ich in der Schweiz, und soviel ich weiss, liefern die nicht zu uns xDD
> ...



ich weiß schon warum ich die schweiz und die menschen darin nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, böse vorurteile, gebildet durch schweizer ((ex)freunde) xD ;___;

Frag mal Sam_Fischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (16. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Frag mal Sam_Fischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der gute alte Sam hat schon von sich aus mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen^^

Ich wage zu behaupten das mit meinem Rechner wird was xDD


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

Sam istn jungsprunt und kann nix xD *ihn absichtlich provozier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Habt ihrs schon gelesen? Obama ist wohl ganz wild auf Acta und will es unbedingt einführen... /cheer.


http://www.golem.de/1003/73838.html


----------



## Kyragan (16. März 2010)

Ich wusste doch, dass Metro2033 totaler Käse wird...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,706590/Metro-2033-Grafikkarten-Benchmarks-mit-DirectX-11-und-GPU-PhysX/Action-Spiel/Test/?page=2

Die Benchmarks sind schon... mächtig. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es nen Game gibt dass Crysis vom Hardwarehungerthron stößt... :X


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Das ist allerdings ziemlich krass, ja....


----------



## Shefanix (16. März 2010)

Werd ich mir das Spiel wohl erstmal nicht kaufen, und warten bis ich eine HD58XX oder irgendwas anderes schnelles hab :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Sam istn jungsprunt und kann nix xD *ihn absichtlich provozier*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bla bla bla... Niranda heute wieder zu viel Whisk intus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Whisky? Wir sind hier nicht bei Bitsundso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Die Kollegen von Mydrivers wollen die finalen Taktraten der Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480 erfahren haben. Der Firma Yu-Wei zufolge rechnet die GTX 470 mit 600 MHz Chip- und 2,0 GHz Speichertakt, die GTX 480 mit 600 oder 625 MHz Kerntakt. Der Speichertakt beläuft sich ebenfalls auf 2,0 GHz, die GDDR5-Chips sollen im Gegensatz zur GTX 470 mit 0,4 Nanosekunden (statt 0,5 Nanosekunden) betrieben werden - damit wären auch 2,5 GHz möglich. Der Hot-Clock respektive die Frequenz der ALUs und auch die der TMUs (angeblich halber Hot-Clock) fehlt indes - womöglich feilt Nvidia hier gar noch an den passenden Werten. Vor allem die Höhe des Shader-Taktes dürfte sich maßgeblich auf die GPU-Spannung, die Rohpower und die Leistungsaufnahme auswirken und ist damit einer der spannendsten Daten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Inno3D-Kartons mit Geforce GTX 480 [Quelle: siehe Bildergalerie]​Glaubt man den Angaben von Shanebaxtor, so wird Nvidia Fermi-basierte Grafikkarten erst Anfang April in den Handel entlassen und am 26. März (und damit gerade noch im Q2 2010) einen sogenannten Paperlaunch veranstalten: Ausgewählte Partner sollen direkt von Nvidia ihre Geforces erhalten um Leaks durch die AIBs zu verhindern, selbst der Treiber könnte erst kurz vor knapp eintreffen. Und wenn die Karten dann im Handel sind, wird es laut BSoN keine vollwertigen Fermi-Modelle geben: Dort will man erfahren haben, dass die Geforce GTX 480 nicht wie erwartet mit vollen 512 ALUs aufläuft, sondern mit einem SM weniger und damit nur noch 480 ALUs (sowie weniger ALUs, Polymorph-Engines usw., siehe


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Kauf dir ne xBox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne xBox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab schon eine... ^^


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2010)

bin momentan leicht genervt! Ich hab Feierabend, das Haus ist leer und ich will AC II spielen, aber was passiert: Die scheiß Server sind down! Sowas darf echt nicht sein!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. März 2010)

Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht das lass ich lieber mal im Regal vergammeln.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Das ist natürlich extrem blöd... aber irgendwie musst es ja mal passieren : /
Bleibt zu hoffen dass Ubi einsieht dass sie damit nur zahlende Kunden vergraulen und mehr nicht...


----------



## Kyragan (16. März 2010)

@Sam Der zweite Absatz betreffs Launch scheint sich zu bewahrheiten. Bin mal auf die Speccs gespannt.
@Asoriel Sei nich traurig, dafür gibts doch nen zweiten helllblauen Umhang als Entschädigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds auch ne Frechheit, aber was willste machen. Für meinen Teil hab ich ne einfache Entscheidung gefällt: Ubisoft kann sich das Ding sonstwo hinschieben, ich wills nicht. Stattdessen hab ich in Bad Company 2 nen Mordsspaß. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Dummer weise halt Splinter Cell auch den Scheiss Kopier Schutz... 

und wenn Fermi nicht bis 13 April raus kommt kauf ich ne HD 5870... brauch bis am 15 April eine neue. ;D


----------



## Ogil (16. März 2010)

Ich wuerde eventuell auch in BFBC2 Spass haben - aber EA bekommt ja die PB-Probleme nicht in den Griff. Ein Entwickler so schlimm wie andere...


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Echt? Da muss ich an das denken...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkTZTzsYoZs[/youtube]


----------



## Kyragan (16. März 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuerde eventuell auch in BFBC2 Spass haben - aber EA bekommt ja die PB-Probleme nicht in den Griff. Ein Entwickler so schlimm wie andere...



Ich hab seit der R6 Version der Server von vor 5 Tagen überhaupt keine PB Probleme mehr und vorher hatte ich sie nur sehr selten. pbsetup hast mal runtergeladen und getestet? Eigentlich sollte es mit Punkbuster keine Probleme geben. :O

Edit:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOxRjXwqvC0[/youtube]


----------



## Shefanix (16. März 2010)

Das Video zum DRM its genial. Ich hab ACII mittlerweile wieder deinstalliert und es ins Regal gestellt. Verkaufen kann ich es ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Jop, das ist geil... Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich Splinter Cell doch noch für xbox 360 kaufen sollte... würde eben gerne die CE kaufen.. aber für xbox kostet das teil 139SFR und für Pc nur 109- SFR -_- ^^  und wie man sieht hassen alle den DRM.. ob ich mir das echt zu muten soll? weil ja ich warte seit Jahren auf den Nächsten Teil. 

Das Game war auch ein Anschaffungsgrund für die Xbox 360. Damals wusste ich doch net das das spiel so Spät kommt und ich dann Neuen Pc neben mir stehen ab.. wo nur noch ne neuer Grafikarte Fehlt.^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. März 2010)

Allein der Nerven wegen würd ichs für die Box kaufen. N Splinter Cell kann man auch mal auffer Konsole zocken, geht teilweise vllt. sogar besser.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Joah, bei einem Thirdperson-Shooter würde ich unter diesen Umständen auf jeden Fall zur Konsole tendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Ärger mit DRM ist die etwas präzisere Steuerung definitiv nicht wert...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Jo ich glaub auch das ich es für die box kaufen werde... hab ja alle Teile für Konsole. ;D


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. März 2010)

Ich würds überhaupt nicht kaufen das haben die haben mein Geld nicht verdient. :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Ja aber ich sehe es so, für Xbox haben sie es sich verdient, Die Pc Version sollte man net kaufen... ;D 

"Der fünfte Teil des Schleichspiels soll am 15. April für die Xbox 360 und den PC erscheinen. Nun kündigt Ubisoft an, zum 18. März eine Demo zu veröffentlichen. Die Demo soll aber nach aktuellem Stand vorerst nur für die Xbox 360 verfügbar sein. Eine Nachfrage bei Ubisoft Deutschland ergab, dass es dazu noch keine kommunizierbare Info gebe. Eine PC-Demo ist damit weiterhin möglich."


*Super freue mich auf übermorgen hab die News erst gerade ergooglt. xD *


----------



## Ogil (16. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab seit der R6 Version der Server von vor 5 Tagen überhaupt keine PB Probleme mehr und vorher hatte ich sie nur sehr selten. pbsetup hast mal runtergeladen und getestet? Eigentlich sollte es mit Punkbuster keine Probleme geben. :O




Hab ich - aber bei mir bekomm ich den PB-Init-Fehler, der wohl erst noch zu beheben ist. Der laesst sich zwar auch manuell umgehen - aber so richtig richtig ist es trotzdem nicht.

Den 0815-Setup-Kram muss ja wahrscheinlich jeder veranstalten, der ueberhaupt irgendein PB-Game zocken will. Und das nervt einfach nur - genauso wie man in PB-Games das Steam-Overlay abschalten muss, weil das sonst als Eingriff ins Spiel erkannt wird und man gekickt wird. Einfach nur nervig und sinnfrei fuer MP-Games! VAC ist vielleicht unsicherer als PB - aber dafuer hat man als "normaler" Spieler auch keinerlei Probleme.

Ansonsten macht mir MW2 auch einfach mehr Spass als BFBC2. Das hat zwar auch seine Staerken - aber das Level- und Auszeichungssystem bei MW2 motiviert mich irgendwie mehr als das von BFBC2.


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Echt? Da muss ich an das denken...
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dkTZTzsYoZs[/youtube]



OMG, ich musste echt verdammt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Rande erwähnt falls es wen interessiert. Internet Explorer 9


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Asoriel Sei nich traurig, dafür gibts doch nen zweiten helllblauen Umhang als Entschädigung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wehe wenn nicht! Aber eigentlich will ich lieber nen orangenen Umhang....


----------



## Kyragan (16. März 2010)

Ingame OrangeBOX?


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Achja, neben dem IE 9 gibbet jetzt auch die Beta für Need for Speed World 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2010)

schon eingeschrieben für die NFS-Beta.



Kyragan: Jopp. Ich will meine OrangeBOX für meine Villa, auf der dann natürlich HL² und Portal laufen.


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Ich habe ja die Z4 Boxen bestellt bei HWV, wenn ich jetzt nach der Verfügbarkeit gucke, habe die garkeine Z$ Boxen mehr ? nur Z4i, aber die meine ich ja net, wasn da los ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Hätte ich blos nicht das mit der Demo gelesen... ich hab mir den Trailer



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6E2D11n-qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 in einer Stunde sicher schon 10 mal an gesehen... xD

Wenn ihr mich ab dem 18 nicht mehr seht.. lieg es daran das ich no Stop die Demo bis zum April spiele... xD

werde mal IE9 testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfpV2wNAE20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> werde mal IE9 testen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Resultat wäre bei mir eh, zurück zu FireFox oder Chrome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich ab dem 18 nicht mehr seht.. lieg es daran das ich no Stop die Demo bis zum April spiele... xD



So wie Paini im Moment Modern Warfare 2 ? Obwohl, im Moment zockt er Borderlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Ich habe heute zu meinem Geburtstag eines der besten Geschenke bekommen, die man sich wünschen kann...


----------



## Erz1 (16. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lass mich raten - nen MediaMarkt Gutschein im Wert von 50€? *g*
oder wenn in deinen Satz keine Ironie vorhanden ist - was selbst gebasteltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Socken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herzlichen Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Ein kratzigen Pullover.... 


nein Spaß war auf der US Botschaft in Frankfurt und dann kann man sich ja denken, wie es lief :>


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie der Satz gemeint war - wars gut oder nicht?


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Okay: Ich war auf der amerikanischen Botschaft in Frankfurt und wir haben ein Ja zugesagt bekommen und dürfen legal nach USA einreißen.


Aber man darf hier nicht denken, ja okay.. der hat es gut, ist da hingegangen und geht einfach nach USA.

Da sitzt eine Frau, so zwischen 25-28 sah die aus und die entscheidet über dein Leben .. und das hat sich auch richtig verschärft im Gegensatz zu den Jahren früher, man merkt schon, das es immer schwieriger wird in die USA zu kommen.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2010)

Puh, ich hab schon befürchtet ihr hättet kein Visum bekommen oder sowas. Dann doppelt herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. März 2010)

Glückwunsch und Glückwunsch ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Best.Wallpaper.Ever


----------



## Vaishyana (16. März 2010)

Jemand ne schnelle Empfehlung für n Kühlpad fürn Lappi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da sitzt eine Frau, so zwischen 25-28 sah die aus und die entscheidet über dein Leben .. und das hat sich auch richtig verschärft im Gegensatz zu den Jahren früher, man merkt schon, das es immer schwieriger wird in die USA zu kommen.



Pff was soll daran Schwer sein? einfach ein Reise und dann nie mehr aus reisen schon lebt man in den USA.. macht man halt Schwarz arbeit vertickt Dorgen was auch immer... xD

 alles gute zum Geburstag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Jep, so einfach ist das.. hier in Deutschland, da haste recht. 

Danke ;p


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Frau, so zwischen 25-28



Sah sie gut aus?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jep, so einfach ist das.. hier in Deutschland, da haste recht.
> 
> Danke ;p



Nö? oder darf man in Zwischen nicht mehr in die USA reisen wenn man angeblich dort Urlaub machen will. dann Bleibt man einfach dort... kann halt nicht richtig Arbeiten weil man keine GreenCard hat. xD ^^


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Du kannst nicht dort einfach bleiben, wenn du nicht zu dem bestimmen Zeitpunkt wieder ausreißt, wird dann halt nach dir gesucht und dann darfste nie nie wieder in USA... kannst ja mal veruschen wie weit du kommst ;p


Ob sie gut aussah.. nicht wirklich ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ob sie gut aussah.. nicht wirklich ;D



Das heißt?

So eher Richtung Helga? Henriette oder Berta?
Oder einfach nur nicht dein Typ?


----------



## Kyragan (16. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sah sie gut aus?



Das ist der wichtigste Punkt dabei. Hätte sie es verneint hättest du dich ja anbieten können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht dort einfach bleiben, wenn du nicht zu dem bestimmen Zeitpunkt wieder ausreißt, wird dann halt nach dir gesucht und dann darfste nie nie wieder in USA... kannst ja mal veruschen wie weit du kommst ;p


Nun ja so weit ich weis darf man nur 6 Monate in den USA bleiben. bis dahin Heirate ich einfach. xD

EDIT: hast du ne Schwester? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch in die USA. xD


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Eher mehr so Ingrid ;P


Edit: Negativ, kannst aber schwul werden ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Mhm... okay... lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

Obwohl es schon knapp an Gisela war.


----------



## Nebola (16. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich habe erst gedacht du hättest ne Apple Tapete bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Naja gut... zur Not kommt halt ne Papiertüte drüber...


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Wir wir vorhin bei Ubisoft waren...

http://i.imgur.com/qaEmJ.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

Juhuu, Theorieprüfung (Klasse BE) erneut bestanden :>
jetzt noch praxis und leute überfahren *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Juhuu, Theorieprüfung (Klasse BE) erneut bestanden :>
> jetzt noch praxis und leute überfahren *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denkdran immer schön antäuschen
*Links blinken, Rechts abbiegen*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2010)

Und wenn ne Oma über die Strasse geht, Voll Gas geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

frag mich gerade ob man heute um 00:00 die Demo von Splinter Cell saugen kann Hmpf.. xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. März 2010)

Ups Verpostet xD


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Juhuu, Theorieprüfung (Klasse BE) erneut bestanden :>
> jetzt noch praxis und leute überfahren *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh bin 2mal durchgefallen Praxis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Wie schafft man das denn ? o_O

Bin Theorie B einmal durchgefallen weil ich net genug gelernt habe, 2 mal bestanden und Praxis ganz knapp beim ersten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

1 Jahr vorher schon ohne FS gefahren und dann permanent 10 km/h zu schnell halt an den Verkehr angepasst und nicht immer beide Hände am Lenkrad

beim 2. mal rote Ampel mit grünem Abbiegerpfeil nicht vollständig angehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warn bissl pingelig die Prüfer


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Das ist der beste Thread ever, ich kann net mehr aufhören mit lachen, diese Bilder omg geht garnet klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

xD

Kennt jmd jmden in Amerika, mit dem ich in Steam für meinen freund BFBC2 zum bday kaufen könnte <:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2010)

Wie so muss je es Amerika sein? o.o


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Wofür US Version? Es gibt keine gecuttete Version. Wenn dus im MM kaufst haste ne internationale Version mit 11 Sprachen, vollständig uncut. Und billiger als Steam ists auch. ;D


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

Hm.. doch lieber UK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also in der UK kostet es 29.99 Pfund.
Das tolle ist jetzt, dass das 33€ sind, also gleich viel wie im Saturn im Regel.

Aber:
für 29.99 Pfund gibts diese limitierte Special Edition mit zusatzdinger die - wie ich finde - riesen vorteile bringen und außerdem isses ja auch was besonderes xD


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Riesenvorteile wäre mehr als übertrieben, aber wenns n Geschenk sein soll sieht ne Limited sicher besser aus.


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

yep, zumal es in steam ist und wir mögen steam... brauchste keine CDs mehr und kannst überall rein, friends sehen wer wo was spielt und kann direkt nachjoinen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (17. März 2010)

schade dass es MAG nur für die PS gibt .. :-(

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/32/32124/1.html


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

So ziemlich alles ist billiger als Steam.


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

schon, aber überleg di mal...
die haben da nen rechenzentrum von dem du mit max. speed lutschen kannst, du hast nen freundesnetzwerk, newsportale, gruppen und was weiß ich nicht alles. und das ganze ohne werbung und nen recht guten (sogar mehrsprachigen) support.
Und das ganze ohne Monatsgebühren wie z.b. bei Blizzard/wow, die trotzdem noch werbeflächen haben.

Also so gesehen ist es günstiger als sonstwo.
Zumal du dort spiele auch zurückgeben kannst, was normalerweise nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Ogil (17. März 2010)

Naja - Steam und Punkbuster-Spiele moegen sich aber nicht so gern, ich muss immer fuer PB-Spiele das Steam-Overlay deaktivieren, womit dann das Chatten und Nachjoinen wegfaellt. Doof das.

PS: Ansonsten bin ich aber auch ein Steam-Freund. Hab eigentlich fast alle PC-Spiele ueber Steam...


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Hab auch ne Menge Spiele über Steam, vor allem weils sehr bequem ist. Steam ist nichts schlechtes, hat aber auch genug Nachteile.


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Wieviel Schneller ist ne SSD gegenüber ner HDD ? 

Also ne kleine z.B. 16Gb oder sowas.


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an. Bei den Zugriffszeiten sind sie den normalen Platten bei weitem überlegen. Beim Schreiben waren sie teilweise langsamer als Raptorplatten. Genau weiss ich da aber nicht Bescheid, ist schon lange her als ich mich drüber informiert hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 16GB gibt es nicht als SSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Sehr viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Lesen und Schreiben doppelt bis dreifach so viel. Interessanter sind aber die Unterschiede in der Reaktionszeit und der Tatsache, dass in ner HDD mechanische Teile arbeiten die nunmal physikalisch in ihrer Geschwindigkeit begrenzt sind.
Normale Festplatten haben ca. 8ms Reaktionszeit, SSDs liegen bei 0,2ns. Dazu kommt eben, dass die SSD komplett aus Logikchips besteht und dort demnach kein physikalischer Flaschenhals auftritt. Der Unterschied ist immens. Windows bootet ca. doppelt so schnell, Programme öffnen sich ohne Wartezeit, Anwendungen die sich erst initialisieren müssen wie bspw. Word oder Photoshop sind in der Regel auch ca. doppelt so schnell.
Die kleinste SSD ist aktuell 30GB groß und kommt soweit ich weiß von Kingston. Besser gefällt mir da die 40GB X-25V Postville von Intel.

@Shefa Naja die Raptor bzw. genauer gesagt Velociraptor sind halt 10000rpm Platten. Wenn wir von der normalen Samsung F3, die aktuell die schnellste 3,5" HDD ist, ausgehen erreichen wir meistens ~doppelte Lese- und Schreibraten. Natürlich abhängig davon was für NAND Flash(50nm, 34nm, MLC/SLC) und vor allem was für ein Controller verbaut ist.


----------



## Niranda (17. März 2010)

wie findet ihr es? =)
http://www.female-federation.de/abc/


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

hmm Link funzt nich oder ich bin zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Strato-Server, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. März 2010)

Was soll den das sein? en Proxy?
Ich weiß zwar nicht was es macht aber schick isses^^


----------



## Vaishyana (17. März 2010)

WoW... Bad Company ist ganz schön krass.. der lastet meinen Phenom zu 70% aus und jagt ihn auf 62° hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein nettes kleines Board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.golem.de/1003/73909.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2010)

Wollte ich gerade Posten... xD  Ja NEED GELD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GTX 480 Soll ja 450€ Kosten... O.o ich glaub ich warte noch und kauf mir erst mal Die Splinter Cell CE für Xbox...


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

450&#8364; wäre ja n Schnäppchen, ich hatte mit mehr gerechnet für die 480er. :X

Was das Board angeht: Der absolute Wahnsinn! Was mit dem Ding so geht: siehe nick|sih mit seinen 7 LN2 Pots. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

der Lüfter stört mich sicher nicht silent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 450€ wäre ja n Schnäppchen, ich hatte mit mehr gerechnet für die 480er. :X



Naja 450€ UVP; mit der sicherlich schlechten verfügbarkeit wirds dann ähnlich wie bei AMD sein. Also +50-100€


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 450€ wäre ja n Schnäppchen, ich hatte mit mehr gerechnet für die 480er. :X



Ja aber die Preise werde sich auch Teuer da nicht jeder Händler den Selben Preis hat... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Die 8800GTX hatte damals 599Dollar UVP. :X 
Mal sehn was die Karte kann, vllt. ist sie ja nichtmal 300 wert.


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Heute Mathe Klausur wiederbekommen :s
es gab von 25 Leuten sieben, die eine 6 hatten, und sechs, die eine 5 hatten. O.o
Freitag ist Nachschreibetermin für die ganze Klasse - na super -.-
Hat man mal einen freien Tag - den Donnerstag - und dann sowas :s


----------



## Rethelion (17. März 2010)

Was heisst Nachschreibetermin? Wird die Schulaufgabe wiederholt?


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Ja. Die Arbeit wurd nicht genehmigt von der Schulleitung, weil wir einen Schnitt von unter 4,0 hatten, musste halt die Schulleitung die Arbeit prüfen.
Fazit: Freitag wird nachgeschrieben - egal welche Note man hatte :s


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

ich hatte irgendwie immer ne 1 in Mathe , Chemie , Bio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirtschaft/Technik ne 4 weil Wirtschaft war immer Montag 1. Stunde nie da gewesen also 6 aber Technik 1 

Prüfung in Wirtschaft gemacht um auf 3 zu kommen und Physik musste ich auch um auf 1 zu kommen

auch schon wieder 14 Jahre her :/


----------



## Rethelion (17. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ja. Die Arbeit wurd nicht genehmigt von der Schulleitung, weil wir einen Schnitt von unter 4,0 hatten, musste halt die Schulleitung die Arbeit prüfen.
> Fazit: Freitag wird nachgeschrieben - egal welche Note man hatte :s



Ist sowas überhaupt erlaubt? Wir hatten sowas schon des öfteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Das mit dem 4,0 ist bei uns genauso. Schnitt drunter -> Schulleitung muss prüfen.


http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/peripherie/eingabegeraete/2010/maerz/commodore_brotkasten/ Zu geil :>


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist sowas überhaupt erlaubt? Wir hatten sowas schon des öfteren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nja. Also bei uns war es immer so, dass die Arbeit bei dem Schnitt geprüft wurde - und das kam schon öfters vor in unserer Klasse.
Allerdings ist das erst das zweite Mal (nach Physik letztes Jahr), dass wir überhaupt nachschreiben dürfen.
Die Arbeit muss halt geprüft werden, ob der Stoff nicht doch zu schwer war - in der Klausur war das halt der Fall, dass wirklich nichtmal die, die sonst am Besten sind, ne gute Note hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Klingt als würde die Schulleitung Ausflüchte suchen und dann alles auf den Schülern ablasten, statt das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen: Unfähige Lehrer.


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Klingt als würde die Schulleitung Ausflüchte suchen und dann alles auf den Schülern ablasten, statt das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen: Unfähige Lehrer.



Man muss fairerweise sagen/schreiben, dass sich unser Lehrer auch entschuldigt hat, weil die Arbeit halt nicht dem entsprach, was er sich vorstellte, was wir eigentlich können sollten.
Aber wenn einige nichtmal fähig sind, z.B. den Satz des Pythargoras anzuwenden in der 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, dann bezweifle ich, dass am Freitag die Arbeit besser ausfallen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Worum ging denn die Arbeit, also welche Themen? Satz des Pythargoras ist ja für Kleinkinder :>


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ja. Die Arbeit wurd nicht genehmigt von der Schulleitung, weil wir einen Schnitt von unter 4,0 hatten, musste halt die Schulleitung die Arbeit prüfen.
> Fazit: Freitag wird nachgeschrieben - egal welche Note man hatte :s



Wäre schön wenn das bei uns auch so wäre... wir hatten eine Chemieklausur mit Durschnitt 4,9, interessiert hat es keinen.


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

unser Lehrer hat damals 1+1 abgefragt und weil man nen Walkman aufhatte hat man nix verstanden nicht geantwortet also 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Worum ging denn die Arbeit, also welche Themen? Satz des Pythargoras ist ja für Kleinkinder :>



Joa. Eben. *g*
Oberthema: Berechnung von Flächen und Volumen
Und als Körper sollten wir lernen - Pyramide, Kegel, Zylinder und Prisma.
Das ist eigentlich Kinderkacke, war auch in den Aufgaben in dem Unterricht so - aber in der Klausur kamen halt andere Aufgaben dran. Und schwups. Der Schnitt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Du sagtest Gymnasium oder? Ich dachte ihr seid dort immer viel weiter als wir. Aber mit dem Thema bin ich ja schon längst durch. Ziemlich einfach :>


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Joa. Eben. *g*
> Oberthema: Berechnung von Flächen und Volumen
> Und als Körper sollten wir lernen - Pyramide, Kegel, Zylinder und Prisma.
> Das ist eigentlich Kinderkacke, war auch in den Aufgaben in dem Unterricht so - aber in der Klausur kamen halt andere Aufgaben dran. Und schwups. Der Schnitt.



Was kamen da denn für Aufgaben drann, das interessiert mich unheimlich, wir haben über das selbe geschrieben, heute Arbeit zurückbekommen.
Klassendurschnitt: 2,5


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Meine Berufsschule auch, wäre geil wenn wir das hätten, unter 4.0 und nachschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hätten wir bisher alles 2 mal schreiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,7 Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und morgen Englisch arbeit -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2010)

Rede nicht von MORGEN SAG DAS WORT "MORGEN NICHT!!!!!" Sonst muss ich gleich wieder an die Splinter Cell Demo Denken... xD


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Viel Glück morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schreibe am Freitag Gemeinschaftskunde und warte seit 1,5 Monaten auf die Rückgabe der letzten Englischarbeit, manche Lehrer sind echt unglaublich...

Edit : Too late, sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

hatten in der berufsschule Religion :/ aber jeder Standard ne 1-2 bekommen


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. März 2010)

Morgend wird ein schöner Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Morgen oder auch der Tag nach heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Freitag, übrigens der Tag nach MORGEN, 2 Vorträge halten, hui, voller Freude -.-


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Morgen und Freitag sind geile Tage.

Morgen: Letzter Tag Schule, 2 Stunden Sport, eine Stunde Arbeit schreiben (Bio), eine Stunde Arbeit wiederbekommen und Noten besprechen (Englisch) Dann noch 2 Stunden irgendwas wegen den kommenden Projekttagen.
Freitag: 1. Ferientag der lang ersehnten Osterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Tolles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awyu6OiwUGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (17. März 2010)

Ich bastel mir gerade auf hardwareversand.de den 575,- PC aus dem Sticky zusammen. Welche Radeon 5770 nehm ich denn da? Die Powercolor ist mit 123,- die günstigste. Kann man die kaufen?

Und (nur Interesse halber) was wäre das nvidia-Pendant zur 5770??

Gruß, Shaxul


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Ihr habt jetzt schon Osterferien? Warum sind wir immer so spät dran... wir haben erst ab Anfang April : / Also noch nicht morgen und auch nicht übermorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch gut, viel Zeit zum Just Cause 2 und Redsteel 2 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Es gibt kein Nvidia-Pendant dazu, weil Nvidia noch keine DX11 Karten hat. Und selbst wenn die ersten rauskommen wird noch nichts 5770-Vergleichbares dabeisein, weil das erstmal nur die High-End Karten sind.
Die Powercolor kann man aber schon nehmen (könnte höchstens sein dass der Lüfter etwas laut ist, aber das weis ich gerade nicht).

Edit 2 : Guess who's back.. back again.


----------



## Erz1 (17. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Was kamen da denn für Aufgaben drann, das interessiert mich unheimlich, wir haben über das selbe geschrieben, heute Arbeit zurückbekommen.
> Klassendurschnitt: 2,5



Oki. Mal sehen ^^
Die erste Aufgabe war ein gleischschnekliges Trapez, was um die längere Seite rotiert.
a.) Bestimme den Radius.
b.) Bestimme Volumen und Oberfläche. Hat man den Radius nicht errechnet, sollte man r=12 verwenden.
Gegegeben waren: alle Seiten xD
Die Kunst dairn bestand, den Körper in dem Trapez zu erkennen, um das Volumen und die Oberfläche zu berechnen.

Aufgabe 2 bestand darin, die Dachfläche zu errechnen und das Volumen des Dachgeschosses. Ohne Zeichnung unmöglich zu beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgabe 3 war ein Sektglas - die hab ich sogar komplett richtig (Y) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wo Hf (f= Füllhohe) dreimal so groß ist wie Rf. (H=Höhe ; R=Radius)
a.) Berechne die Füllhöhe, wenn der Kelch bereits mit 100ml gefüllt ist.
b.) Wieviel Milliliter fasst der Kelch, wenn noch so und soviel cm. darüber Platz ist. ^^

Die Letzte kann ich nichtmal beschreiben - da ich sie nichtmal angesehen hab.
Hab mir das zusammengereimt so, deswegen kann ich auch keine Angaben zu den Seiten geben, die gegeben waren.


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Need 26. April, dann Ferien. 

Boar habe so kein Bock mehr, Woche soll rum gehen, Montag Frei, Dienstag ARbeit, Donnerstag danach auch ARbeit, Freitag son Sponsorenlauf für Haiti, sinnlos. Ich mache eh net mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Esp, wir haben es halt verdient so früh Ferien zu haben. Am 18. Juni ist für mich Schuljahr zu Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HTML-Tags sind bei dir aber wirklich sehr anhänglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Da sind bei mir gerade mal ein paar Tage die Pfingstferien vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, <3 HTML Tags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2010)

EspCap, ich hab gerade dein SysProfil angeschaut und bin echt auf den aufgeräumten Schreibtisch neidisch, aber eins ist mir aufgefallen: Du könntest das Kabel der Maus fast komplett verschwinden lassen. 


Wenn du die G15 aufstellst und das Kabel der Maus aufrollst und mit Kabelbinder fixierst, kannst du es komplett unter der G15 verstecken und an dieser auch anschließen. Hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht, dadurch geht nurnoch 1 Kabel zum PC anstatt 2, und es funktioniert super.


----------



## Ol@f (17. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Need 26. April, dann Ferien.


/sign
Für mich heißt das aber gleichzeitig nie wieder Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann nur noch diese dämlichen Abiturklausuren :>


----------



## Kyragan (17. März 2010)

Gut, dass ich das seit fast 2 Jahren hinter mir hab. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war meine Abizeit aber die geilste Zeit überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Oki. Mal sehen ^^
> Die erste Aufgabe war ein gleischschnekliges Trapez, was um die längere Seite rotiert.
> a.) Bestimme den Radius.
> b.) Bestimme Volumen und Oberfläche. Hat man den Radius nicht errechnet, sollte man r=12 verwenden.
> ...



Das gibts doch gar nicht, wir hatten auch iwas rotierendes dabei omfg, ich hab übrigens ne 2+ xD.
Moment *Arbeit raushohl*
Bei uns war das rotierende ein Dreieick aber selbes Prinzip, war aber doch bei ner Aufgabe im Mathebuch, nicht bei der Arbeit^^.

Aufgabe 1 
Ein (regelmäßiger) sechseckiger Sandkasten mit einer Kantenlänge von 2 m soll frisch mit Sand gefüllt werden
Wie viel m³ Sand müssen gekauft werden, wenn die Füllhöhe 0,6m betragen soll?

Aufgabe 2
Eine zylindrische Dose mit einem Außenradius von 4 cm,und einer Wandstäkre von 2 mm soll genau 1 l Fassungsvermögen besitzen. In welcher Höhe muss die Markierung für 1/8 l angebracht werden?

Aufgabe 3
Bei einem Kegel ist die Seitenkante s = 36 mm und die Oberfläche O = 135,2 cm². Berechnen sie den Radius r.

Aufgabe 4
Die Mantelfläche eines Kegels ist fünfmal so groß wie seine Grundfläche. Geben sie die Seitenkante s in Abhängigkeit vom Radius r an.

Aufgabe 5 
Die Höhe eines Zylinders ist doppelt so lang wie der Grundkreisradius r. Ein Kegel hat denselben Grundkreisradius mit der Mantellinie s = d. Geben sie das Verhältnis der Oberflächen beider Körper an.

Aufgabe 6
Ein Kegelförmiger Sandhaufen mit einer Seitenhöhe von 4,4 m und einem Umfang von 22,8 m soll abgefahren werden. 1 cm³ Sand wiegt 1,6 g. Ein LKW hat eine Tragfähigkeit von 3,5 t. Geben sie die Anzahl der mindestens nötigen Fahrten an.

Aufgabe 7
Die Mantelfläche einer quadratischen Pyramide ist fünfmal so groß wie ihre Grundfläche. Geben sie die Seitenhöhe ha in Abhängigkeit von a an.

Aufgabe 8
Eine quadratische Pyramide hat die Grundkante a und die Seitenhöhe ha. Berechnen sie das Volumen wenn a = 1,26 m und ha = 87 cm.

Soweit so gut, das wars xD.


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Esp, wie teuer war dein Case ?


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Öhm... irgendwas um 150 rum, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... ist schon ne Weile her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn du die G15 aufstellst und das Kabel der Maus aufrollst und mit Kabelbinder fixierst, kannst du es komplett unter der G15 verstecken und an dieser auch anschließen. Hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht, dadurch geht nurnoch 1 Kabel zum PC anstatt 2, und es funktioniert super. [/font]




Gute Idee, werd ich mal ausprobieren, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz so ordentlich ist mein Tisch leider auch nicht immer ^^


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Was ists das links für nen Bildschirm, der sieht auch älter als 5 Jahre aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



150 :O naja vllt später mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Joah, der ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt, aber für TS und so einen Kram reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (17. März 2010)

Ich bastel mir gerade auf hardwareversand.de den 575,- PC aus dem Sticky zusammen. Welche Radeon 5770 nehm ich denn da? Die Powercolor ist mit 123,- die günstigste. Kann man die kaufen?

Und (nur Interesse halber) was wäre das nvidia-Pendant zur 5770??

Gruß, Shaxul


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Es gibt kein Nvidia-Pendant dazu, weil Nvidia noch keine DX11 Karten hat. Und selbst wenn die ersten rauskommen wird noch nichts 5770-Vergleichbares dabeisein, weil das erstmal nur die High-End Karten sind.
> Die Powercolor kann man aber schon nehmen (könnte höchstens sein dass der Lüfter etwas laut ist, aber das weis ich gerade nicht).


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

Doppelpost mit 1 Stunde 40 Min verzögerung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2010)

Nein, Anwort auf den Post von Shaxul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat er vorhin schon gefragt.


----------



## Nebola (17. März 2010)

und du hast Ihm vorhin schon geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, kannst mal bei Steam on kommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (17. März 2010)

Ups, dass mit die Frage schon wer beantwortet hat, habe ich dann wohl überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry und Vielen lieben Dank, dann bestelle ich die Powercolor


----------



## Vaishyana (17. März 2010)

Kurze Frage: Gibt es einen günstigeren Anbieter für den Mugen 2 als HWV mit *31,71€?*


----------



## Rethelion (17. März 2010)

http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a486335.html

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber momentan eh nirgends lieferbar.


----------



## Vaishyana (17. März 2010)

Naja, denke wenn ich morgen bestelle wird er Ende des Monats da sein, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Shefanix (17. März 2010)

Was für Programme benutzt ihr so zum Defragmentieren?


----------



## muehe (17. März 2010)

gecracktes O&O bzw. Key oder halt Piriform Defraggler


----------



## WeriTis (17. März 2010)

Hi zusammen, kurze Frage:

mein Avira Antivir hat sich heute nicht Upgedated, die Meldung lautete dass das Update fehlgeschlagen ist... hier mal die letzten Zeilen aus dem Log:

[UPD] [INFO] Herunterladen von 'http://perspeak.avira-update.com/update/ave2/win32/int/aeheur.dll.gz' nach 'C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\TEMP\UPDATE\ave2\win32\int\aeheur.dll.gz'.
[UPDLIB] [ERROR] Downloadmanager: Innerhalb der WinINet- Bibliothek ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
[UPDLIB] [ERROR] Keine weiteren Server...


Warum läd der überhaupt nach C: runter wenn Avira auf D: ist? : /

Hab ich mir schon wieder was eingefangen? Das System ist vor keinen zwei Wochen frisch aufgesetzt, der Virensuchlauf (normaler Bootmodus) hat keine Funde gemeldet, die Virendefinition ist von gestern...


/&#8364;: ignoriert das, jetzt hat er geupdated, >2Mb mit 3,9 kB/sec ^_^


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> wie findet ihr es? =)
> http://www.female-federation.de/abc/



Jap istn Onlineproxy, wenne so willst eine Umleitung von Websites, die z.B. deine Schule gesperrt hat. ^^
Und jap, liegt aufm Stratoserver. (aber ist das nicht egal? xD )


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Mag noch wer Pink? Also die Sängerin :X_


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Blub :<


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Doppelpost, weil ich gerade an so einem Heins-Doof-Rechner sitze


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2: Securom entfernt*


> Per Patch hat Electronic Arts den bei der Steam-Fassung von Battlefield Bad Company 2 überflüssigen Securom-Kopierschutz entfernt.



Klick


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Wie mir keiner auf die Pink-Frage antwortet :<_
_
_
_Sora..kein iPhone mehr? o_o_


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Noch, aber bald nicht, muss verkauft werden, aber brauch erstmal die Rechnung von T-Online was ich noch abzahlen muss.

Und Pink höre ich nicht, höre viel bessere Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein Spaß, aber trotzdem höre ich es nicht.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Naja Pink ist solala, gibt vllt 1-2 Lieder die ganz gut sind, sonst nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Was willst haben für das iPhone?_
_
_
_Naja..ich schaue (bzw. höre) grad die BluRay von ihrer Funhouse-Tour in Australien..just awesome! _


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Ich muss schauen, was die Rechnung mir sagt, denke mal im 300-400 Euro Bereich.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Hmm, verlockend. Aber ich warte wohl lieber bis iPhone 4 aufem Markt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Sag dann mal bescheid ;-)_
_
_
_Würde mich interessieren.._


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Ich schmeiss mal nen Post hinterher.._
_
_
_Mag mir mal jemand ne gute externe HDD empfehlen? Sollten schon 500GB-1TB sein..am besten passend zum iMac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Super GEILE DEMO VON SPLINER CELL! wenn es eine geben würde-_-

Hm... ja gestern abend um 0:00 gespannt... gewartet 0:05 naja vielleicht braucht ja Gold Status... für Neusten Demos. an Pc google.... Jop man braucht GOLD! ok so 48 code hab ich noch gebe den ein bin immer noch Silber... WTF. Ok wieder zum Pc in zwischen es 0:15... schein paar kann man mit dem Code nur Online spielen aber nicht die Neusten Demo's saugen, müsst eine woche warte bis es für Silber mitglieder gibt.... ok super-_- bekomme ich den Tipp neuen Profil zu machen, da bekommt man wieder 1 Monat Gold. dann war es 01:00 ok ins bett.

Heute morgen Kurz neues Profil gemacht, Heute Mittag Xbox Live Aktivrt Ok ich hab nun Gold. Zu denn Demo's.... WTF IMMER NOCH KEINE VERFICKTE DEMO VON SPLINTER CELL 5!!!! Ok gehe unter die Top Downloads sehe das Splinter Cell 4 darunter ist.... was gestern abend nicht so war. Vielleicht meinen einfach alle das ist das neue Splintet Cell. xD 

Fazit:
Es ist 18.03.2010 12:03 ich sehe immer noch keine Demo von Splinter Cell 5


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Time Capsule *mimimimi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Western Digital gibts eigentlich recht gute, aber kenn mich da auch nicht so aus.

@Sam Fischer , meistens werden die Downloads erst gegen Mittag-Abends erst freigeschaltet.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Soll ja nicht nur für Mac sein..will halt Filme und so´n Zeug draufhauen und die halt auch mal mit zu Freunden,Bekannten,usw. mitnehmen.._


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Vorteil wäre halt, wenn die Festplatte Firewire 800 hat ..

http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WDH1Q5000E-Festplatte-Firewire/dp/B000W9KI42/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1268910575&sr=8-14

alles ausverkauft..

bzw. war gestern bis heut Nacht in Berlin oben und auf der Autobahn habe ich das Lager von Amazon gehsehn und Nachts auf der Autobahn waren mindestens 7 DHL Lkw's 7,5 Tonnen unterwegs, alles so Overnight-Express Besteller ;P


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Sam Fischer , meistens werden die Downloads erst gegen Mittag-Abends erst freigeschaltet.


KANN ABER NET MEHR WARTEN. 

Sollen die das nächste mal auch eine Zeit sagen, unter 18 März verstehe ich 0:01 oder freigeschaltet. -_- ^^ 

hab mich noch nie so auf eine Demo gefreut. xD ^^


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Das hat bestimmt deine Freundin arangiert, dann kannste am WE was mit Ihr unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Juhuhu.... Kann die Demo Downloaden. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: meiner Schwester das Internet trennen brauch Speed... 1,2,3  "WIE SO GEHT DAS INTERNET NICHT?" xD

2 EDIT: Schneller erst bei 18% GRRR xD


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Man könnte meinen du wärst krank o.O

Wie kann man die den Downloaden...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Bin ich auch... Splinter Cell Krank ;D 

Leider gibt es keine Demo für Pc.

hast du ne Xbox 360? ^^

EDIT: 32%


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Nein, du bist ein Freak o.O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Weis ich schon lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne das kommt im Moment einfach Bisschen schräg Rüber. 

51% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Dann wirst du wohl nichts mit deiner Freundin am WE machen ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Sicher werde ich was mit ihr machen... ist ja nur ne Demo die Höchstens 30 Min geht.. was ich weniger Glaube. xD

Wie wollten am Samstag zusammen in die Stadt dann Abend's Noch Film schauen gehen. ;D 

aber wir kommen vom Thema ab... 

75% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD  Interessiert mich was die alles aus der Xbox noch rausgeholt haben... die Fotos und Trailer sehen nicht schlecht aus. xD im Gegensatz zu Metro 2033 Xbox VS PC. xD


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sicher werde ich was mit ihr machen... ist ja nur ne Demo die Höchstens 30 Min geht.. was ich weniger Glaube. xD
> 
> Wie *wollten* am Samstag zusammen in die Stadt dann Abend's Noch Film schauen gehen. ;D



Soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Demo wird bestimmt keine Zeit nur ne level Beschränkung haben, dann spielste die halt 20 mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2010)

Ich dachte ich wäre schlimm, aber wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese denke ich mir nur noch "Oh my god!". Selten sowas "freakiges" gelesen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Es gibt immer einen Schlimmern.... ^^ 

Nebola, würde ich auch sagen aber sie wird sicher nur so 10-15 Minuten gehen.


bin weg 99% *sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Das ist doch nru eine Demo .. ;p

mir ging auch keinen ab, als ich für die Wotlk Beta eingeladen worden bin.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist doch nru eine Demo .. ;p
> 
> mir ging auch keinen ab, als ich für die Wotlk Beta eingeladen worden bin.



Aber es ist Splinter Cell 5, er würde dafür töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Aber nur wenns dunkel ist und er von hinten angreifen kann..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist doch nru eine Demo .. ;p
> 
> mir ging auch keinen ab, als ich für die Wotlk Beta eingeladen worden bin.



Tija wow ist mir auch egaler als Das Game bin Fan der ersten Stunde. 

Zu der Demo.... ^^ Ich bin 3 mal gestorben die Steuerung ist total anders... ungewohnt die Aktionen wie "fallen lassen" sind nicht mehr an der Selben Stelle.. erster eindruck.. "GEKAUFT" xD ^^ 

aber ich bin nur vereckt weil ich auf die Falschen Tasten gedrückt habe.. xD Spiele Die Demo sicher noch 1 2 mal um mich an die Neue Steuerung und Allgemein, Neues spiel Konzept zu gewönnen, "schleich töten" die Nächsten 2 Knarre raus Bang Bang... die Nächsten einfach vorbei schleichen... so bin in der Halle da... sich ans rohr Hängen Bang bang.. Boom Gegner tot. xD

Also viel mit Schleichen ist nicht mehr... man kann natürlich auch nur Schleichen, aber der Baller Freund ist auch befriedigt.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Diablo III erobert sowieso wieder den Markt in Spielen, wenn es mal bald rauskommen würde.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Ist ja wie Modern Warfare 2 Single Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel das, ist billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Was ich schlimm fand, das die ganzen Lkws, weil sie ihren Zeiten einhalten müssen, sprich schlafen, müssen die auf den ganzen Raststätten, wo man auch teilweise zahlen muss, von eigenem Geld zahlen und dann stehen die meistens noch auf der Straße mit Warnblinker, weil es so voll ist, da könnte ich garnicht in Ruhe schlafen. Deutschland ist so ein verkackter Staat..


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Hä, das habe ich net verstanden o.O


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Du darfst nicht wie in USA zum Beispiel, solang fahren bis du umfälllst. Du musst schlafen und dann stehen Nachts auf den ganzen Raststätten die LKW's und müssen sogar teilweise noch zahlen, dass sie dort parken und schlafen dürfen aus ihren eigenem Geld, das zahlt nicht der Chef und dann sind die Raststätten auch so klein, das sie schon auf den Straßen stehen mit Warnblinker, das keiner von hinten reinraßt.


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

Sei froh dass es so ist. Ich hätte keine Lust auf der Autobahn von nem 40Tonner zurmalmt zu werden, weil der Fahrer eingeschlafen ist...


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Was hat das mit Deutschland zutun ?

Wenn die Firmen das nicht zahlen ist das net die Schuld vom Staat. Manche zahlens, viele nicht.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Es geht darum, das die Lkws zahlen müssen, weil sie schlafen müssen!

Was ist das für ein Gesetz, du sollst schlafen und musst dafür noch zahlen?

dann gibt es nicht mal genug Plätze und musst auf der Straße stehen.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Und ? Wenn die Raststätte voll ist, ist sie voll.

Sollen die extra ne größere bauen ? es gibt genug Raststätten und die sind nicht alle überfüllt, und das weiß ich sehr genau.

Weißt du wieviel Geld der Staat ausgeben würde, um jedem LKW Fahrer seine Pausen zubezahlen ?

Klar ist das kacke das es bezahlt werden muss. Aber es ist nunmal so.


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

Die Beschränkung ist schon gut so, jeder LKW auf der Straße ist bei unangemessener Fahrweise oder Übermüdung wie ne Bombe auf Rädern die unzähligen das Leben kosten kann. Die Rastplatzsituation hat der Staat kaum unter Kontrolle, weil die Autohöfe wo die LKW Platz haben von privaten Firmen wie Tank&Rast aufgebaut und betrieben werden. Dassn Brummiparkplatz Geld kosten soll kommt mir das erste Mal zu Ohren, im Regelfall sind diese Plätze kostenfrei. Das einzige was dort kostet sind hygienische Einrichtungen wie Toiletten und Duschen, die auf solchen Rasthöfen vorhanden sind. Dass deren Nutzung Geld kostet sollte auf der Hand liegen und dass der Fahrer das selbst zahlt imo auch. Grundsätzlich wärs wünschenswert, wenn es mehr Rastplätze gäbe aber generell ist die Situation schon in Ordnung. Das eigentliche Übel in Sachen Transport auf der Autobahn liegt im Markt selbst, der den Speditionsbetrieben kaum Freiheiten lässt und die Fahrer dazu zwingt so viele Kilometer wie möglich zu machen, was schnell zu überhöhter Geschwindigkeit und am Ende dann auch schweren Unfällen führt.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Von größere, kann hier keine Rede sein, am besten gleich mal eine größere bauen. Aber es ist egal, man sieht halt nunmal das wir hier in Deutschland in den glasigen Glashäusern nur so Dumpfbacken sitzen haben.


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

Und was hat das mit LKW Fahrern zu tun? Bevor man sich beschwert wäre es wirklich von Vorteil, man weiß worüber man sich aufregt. Wirklich.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber es ist egal, man sieht halt nunmal das wir hier in Deutschland in den glasigen Glashäusern nur so Dumpfbacken sitzen haben.



Was willst du uns damit nun sagen ?

Edit:

Was wäre wenn du mit nem Rechner/Laptop von zuhause aus arbeiten würdest, willst du rumklagen das du den Strom dafür bezahlen muss ?


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Ich war ja gestern in Berlin bei meiner Oma, Opa und waren Essen und er ist 75, die Oma ähmm.. 82?.. weiß nicht.

Er war 25 Jahre als Pfleger im Krankenhaus und die Oma hatte ein Schlaganfall und dann natürlich gleich Krankenwagen geholt ins Krankenhaus gefahren und dann am nächsten Tag hat mein Opa die Oma besucht und die lag halt im Bett hinter Gittern und nebendran stand Essen. Meine Oma hat Probleme mit ihrer Schulter und kann so nicht essen, dann ist mein Opa natürlich zum Arzt gegangen, was das alles soll, wie soll sie denn Essen ... also was er erzählt hat, das war die reinste Katastrophe, wenn er nicht da gewesen wäre, hätten sie die Schultern operiert und die Oma wäre nun tot gewesen, sie wollten die auch ins Altersheim schicken. Die Alten Leute werden als Versuchskanickel benutzt, mein Opa ist noch richtig gut drauf und hat halt den Arzt dann angeschrien, das ganze Personal ist dann weggegangen, dann stand er alleine da und meinte: Sie wollten mir was erzählen, ich war 25 Jahre und so.. weiter. 

Hier in Deutschland steht der Mensch keinster Weise mehr an 1. Stelle.

Edit: Warum sollte ich sowas erzählen, wenn es nicht die Wahrheit entspricht. Ich war an der Tankstelle und dort stand ein Schild auf dem Parkplatz: Kostenpflichtige Parkgebühren, sowas in der Art und da standen alle Lkws, dann an der nächsten Raststätte, stehen die Lkws auf der Straße.. Wow.., als wäre es so schlimm gewesen, es mal größer zu bauen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit nun sagen ?



Das im einen Abgeht... weil der nun in die USA geht und aufein mall Deutschland Scheisse ist....  und nun meint er er ist Amerikaner. xD 

ich verstehe ich auch net was der hat. xD


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Mir fiel das halt eben grad so ein, das ist nicht gegen euch gerichtet oder müsst es kommentieren. Nur ich sag das nicht, weil ich nach Amerika gehe, das ist geht die ganze Zeit so schon in Deutschland, viele unsere Freunde sagen selber, irgendwann gibt es noch ein großen Knall.

Es wurde ja sowieso schon bewießen, das die Geburtsrate zurück geht in Deutschland und damit stehen wir schon ganz oben, das Deutschland 1. der Länder ist, was es bald nicht mehr gibt.

Die Leute die auswandern, werden z.B. jetzt mal im Amerika jemand heiraten und dann ist Kind kein Deutscher mehr.

Hier in meinem Dorf sind nur Ausländern, Achmed neben Achmed und Eiche mit Kopftuch im BMW...


----------



## Rethelion (18. März 2010)

Na jemand interesse: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3676




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Deutschland hat genug Schuldern, sollen die etwa die ganzen Rastplätze vergrößern ?

Und glaube mir, es ist vielleicht 1 von 10 Parkplätzen kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Hab anscheinend so wenig geschlafen (5 Stunden), aber nehmt das hier net alles so ernst oder hackt drauf rum :>


----------



## Ogil (18. März 2010)

Naja - das hat nix mit Deutschland zu tun (und das sag ich als jemand der selbst ausgewandert ist, weil mir viele Dinge in D. auf den Keks gingen), sondern liegt daran, dass alles Soziale in ein wirtschaftliches System gepresst wird. Einem Krankenhaus geht es nunmal in erster Linie nicht mehr darum den Leuten zu helfen, sondern darum Geld zu verdienen. Und da sich das in D. nicht nach wirklichen Kosten richtet, sondern oft genug nach Tagessaetzen geht (die nicht von den Krankenhaeusern festgelegt werden) wird eben versucht moeglichst wenig Aufwand dafuer zu betreiben. Traurig - aber leider die Realitaet. Wer es nicht selbst erlebt hat wuerde sich wundern, was es fuer Unterschiede geben kann. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren selbst fuer ein paar Untersuchungen im Krankenhaus - und da mein Arzt und der Chefarzt des Krankenhauses dicke Kumpels waren bekam ich Chefarzt-Behandlung usw. Weil das wohl nicht so typisch war, bekam ich dann auf faelschlicher Weise eine Rechnung -> mir haben die Ohren geschlackert als ich die Preise sah!


----------



## Rethelion (18. März 2010)

So grad die Diskussion durchgelesen und den Sinn nicht verstanden; irgendwie verwechselst du gut mit schlecht Sormac.


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

@Ogil Das Problem ist die teils übermächtige Pharmalobby die ihrerseits Krankenkassen vermag unter Druck zu setzen. Die Kassen ihrerseits müssen haushalten und achten deshalb penibel genau auf jeden Cent der irgendwo für die Gesundheit ausgegeben wird. Alle Ärzte füllen für die Kassen massenhaft Papiere aus, um ihrerseits im Falle von Überprüfungen durch die Kasse(die absolut rechtens sind) einen Nachweis zu haben, dass sie gut gearbeitet haben. Das ganze System ist einfach schweineteuer und ist von Lobbyisten unterwandert deren vordergründe Interessen im Profit liegen. Wenn dann noch son FDP-Hanseln ankommt mit seiner Kopfpauschale wundert mich in diesem Gesundheitssystem gar nix mehr. Die Bürgerversicherung wäre das einzig logische gewesen, aber da tritt man ja Bayer und Co. auf den Schlips und verprellt die Kassen. Also beugt man sich lieber der Lobby und streicht ihre Parteispenden ein. Was hier abläuft grenzt in einigen Bereichen an Korruption und die FDP ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dicht gefolgt von der CDU. Immerhin begreifen so einige Leute langsam, was sie für einen Unfug gewählt haben. Ich hoffe dass der Spuk in spätestens 4 Jahren vorbei ist, schaun wir mal.

Wer aber das Gesundheitssystem als Missstand in Deutschland nimmt und deswegen in die USA auswandert hat sowieso nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank, srsly. Was dort abgeht ist die pure Anarchie...
Da ist ein Viertel des Landes nicht versichert, weil sies nicht zahlen können, bekommt deshalb keine Behandlung da sie kein Geld haben um diese zu bezahlen und das Ende vom Lied liegt dann six foot under...


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Ihr nehmt das so ernst, das war ich hier gesagt habe, soll nicht heißen, das in USA besser ist. Zum Beispiel werde ich nie LKW fahren, nur mir ist das halt im letzten Tag so stark aufgefallen und dann halt das mit dem Krankenhaus.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. März 2010)

Puh, da gab es doch vor kurzem so einen Artikel in einer Amerikanischen Zeitung von einem Ami der genau die Punkte ansprach:

- Deutschland stirbt aus
- Deutsche zahlen die Sozialkassen der Griechen
- die letzten Deutschen werden nur noch ihre Biergärten bevölkern
- Deutsches System hat Lücken, (genau in dem Stil: da müssen die LKW-Fahrer sogar schlafen, was eine sauerei)

... Der Autor steigerte sich da richtig rein in seine Unwissenheit über Europa, bekam sehr schnell "Bild" Niveau.

Der wurde mir von einem Bekannten aus Amerika zugeschickt und ich sollte Stellung nehmen. Grausam, aber viel von dem geistigen dünnpfiff glaubt die breite Masse in Amerika wirklich ohne eine grobe Vorstellung von Europa (Oder gar Deutschland) zu haben. 

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir nur alleine Amerikanisches Recht und Mitteleuropäisches Recht anschaue... Da geht es uns hier noch sehr sehr gut. Von so Sachen wie Menschenrechten etc. noch gar nicht mal gesprochen.

Außerdem denke ich dass das "bald" im Punkto aussterben doch noch ein wenig länger auf sich warten lässt als viele befürchten.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Was hier schonwieder abgeht..meine Fresse..

Sora geht nach Amerika (bzw geht er mit seinen Eltern mit) weil er bzw. sie keine Lust mehr auf Deutschland haben..was ist daran so schlimm? Es ist ihre Entscheidung..nicht mehr , nicht weniger..man kann sich aber natürlich auch wieder das Maul drüber zerreissen weil man nichts besseres zu tun hat..

Vor allem mal wieder Sam_Fischer..hat Sora irgendwo erwähnt das er denkt er sei ein Amerikaner? Bzw er fühle sich jetzt so? Und selbst wenn..genauso unnötig wie jedes mal solchen Mist zu schreiben.._


----------



## Ogil (18. März 2010)

Exactly (@Kyra) - bis auf den Parteien-Teil. Das sind alles die gleichen Ochsen - nur in verschiedenen Farben angemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja - ganz so viel "Freiheit" wie in den USA waer mir auch nix. Hier (UK) hab ich da einen fuer mich passenden Mittelweg. Keine Abgaben (sozial + Steuern) von um die 50% wie in D. - aber trotzdem Krankenversicherung usw.

Und ob D. ausstirbt oder nicht: Die Zukunft sind eh nicht die kleinlichen Interessen einzelner Laender/Voelker. Die EU ist als mehr geplant als das was sie im Moment ist - und das wird sie auch werden. Wir koennen uns schliesslich schon jetzt frei aussuchen wo wir wohnen und arbeiten wollen...


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Danke painschecks :>

Krankenversicherung haben wir in USA auch, haben nämlich eine ganz gute gefunden.


Nur ich werde hier nicht auf das Detail eingehen, wie es bei mir aussieht mit dem auswandern, z.B. wie lange wir gekriegt haben, was vor uns steht.

Manche denken hier irgendwie, man steigt ins Flugzeug und kommt drüben raus und kriegt ein Koffer in die Hand gedrückt mit den Worten: Hau rein...


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Deutschland wird nicht aussterben das ist einfach so.

Ich kenne kein Land das bisher ausgestorben ist. Ausser bald Mecklenburg Vorpommern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. das mit den Biergärten, das ist auch alles nur ein Klischee, klar wer geht schon arbeiten und in die Schule, 82% der deutschen Bevölkerung sitzen nur im Biergarten ne :>

Ich finde manche sachen in Deutschland auch seltsam geregelt. 

Wenn jmd was größeres macht, Missbrauch, Todschlag oder so, bekommen sie des öfteren nach jahrelangen Prozessen ne Bewährungs Strafe.

Wenn jmd zu schnell Autofährt, zack, 3 Tage später Bußgeldbescheid + Punkte, manche sachen sind einbisschen verkehrt herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Vergleich mal Todschlag und Steuerhinterziehung ;p

Klar ist das Deutschland ein super Land, wir wären sowieso nicht weggezogen, wenn die Firma nicht zu Ende gegangen wäre.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Vor allem mal wieder Sam_Fischer..hat Sora irgendwo erwähnt das er denkt er sei ein Amerikaner? Bzw er fühle sich jetzt so? Und selbst wenn..genauso unnötig wie jedes mal solchen Mist zu schreiben.._



Dann Sollte Sora auch so blöde Kommentar wie


Soramac schrieb:


> mir ging auch keinen ab, als ich für die Wotlk Beta eingeladen worden bin.



auch sein lassen. Nur weil ich mich über eine Demo freue, und so zu sagen es raus Brülle.

Dann lasse ich Meine Dummen Kommentar auch gerne Stecken.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Manche denken hier irgendwie, man steigt ins Flugzeug und kommt drüben raus und kriegt ein Koffer in die Hand gedrückt mit den Worten: Hau rein...



und Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde das Waffegesetz dadrüben schon irre. Jeder "darf" ne Waffe haben. Wie war das mit Star Buck (?) oder so, die wollen net das Leute mit Waffen in den Laden kommen aber dagegen tun können Sie nichts.

Wie Sie schon sagten, "Wer will den eine Bewaffnete Person aus dem Laden schmeißen!?". Und das ist nur weil die Amerikaner es als Grundgesetz oderso sehen ne Waffe haben zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bis auf Sam hat niemand was gegen Sora gesagt und zum auswandern, wir sind nur in eine Diskussion "geschlittert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann Sollte Sora auch so blöde Kommentar wie
> 
> 
> auch sein lassen. Nur weil ich mich über eine Demo freue, und so zu sagen es raus Brülle.
> ...





Dann sagen wir jetzt, wir lassen es gegenseitig nun.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Ich kann gleich wieder Autofahren, kacke ist nur der Berufsverkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Fassen wir zusammen - kein Land ist perfekt, überall gibt es Sachen die bescheuert sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

und das ich Autofahren mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin am überlegen mir bald 2 neue Case Fans zuholen, einer ne Idee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Gib lieber mir das Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm..ich überlege immernoch welche externe HDD es wird..o_o
_


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und Waffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass jeder Amerikaner Waffen hat ist genauso ein krasses Vorurteil, wie der Biergartenspaß den die Amerikaner meinen uns andichten zu können. In einigen Staaten mag das eher ausgeprägt sein, Texas beispielsweise, in anderen unterliegt Waffenbesitz recht strengen auflagen, Kalifornien beispielsweise. Das gleiche gilt für die Todesstrafe. Sie ist bundesgestzlich erlaubt, steht in den meisten Staaten aber nur noch in der Verfassung und wird nach einer internen Regelung seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr angewandt oder ist gar ganz verboten. Es gibt so viel, was man über die Staaten lernen kann wenn man dazu willig ist. Genau das gleiche gilt auch andersrum. Die meisten sind zur zu faul oder zu dumm über den Tellerrand zu schauen und zu realisieren was da draußen abgeht und dass nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Vorurteile sind halt viel bequemer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Immer dieses kleinliche Zeug... Terraner sind Terraner und gut ist...


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und das ich Autofahren mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hattest du nicht Noiseblocker BlackSilents drin? o.0

@Sora und Sam:
Ich sag mal nichts zu euren süßen Themen ^-^
Oder doch:
zu Splinter Cell 5: Sorry aber...es ist doch mal sowas von die Sache von Microsoft & Co, wann sie eine Demo online stellen? Und sich wegen einem Computerspiel so abzuhypern...wtf? Ich glaub ich würd mich behandeln lassen...

zu LKW-Fahrern und Krankenhäusern:
Wie schon gesagt - erstens Mal leben wir in einem marktwirtschaftlichen System - das heißt Angebot und Nachfrage regeln sich gegenseitig. Das heißt: Wenn die Nachfrage nach Parkplätzen oder Krankenhäusern besteht - und das tut sie -, dann werden die Preise hochgehen. Und sie werden so lange gezahlt, bis die Preise zu hoch sind, dann werden die LKW-Fahrer nämlich zum nächsten kostenlosen Parkplatz weiterfahren und die Menschen werden sich zweimal überlegen, ob sie jetzt unbedingt in die Notaufnahme müssen - denn die wird von höchstausgebildeten Fachkräften im Schichtdienst geschmissen, das kostet eben einen Sack voll Kohle. 
Und worüber wir verdammt froh sein können ist, dass trotz allem immer noch eine soziale Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland herrscht. Wo wir von sozialer Kälte etc. reden, ist es immerhin noch so, dass kein Mensch hungern MUSS oder keine Möglichkeit hat, zum Arzt zu gehen etc. Natürlich läuft vieles schief in diesem Land - sehr viel - aber wir haben trotzdem eines der besten Sozialsysteme der Welt.
Achja, zum Thema Steuerbetrug: Was genau meintest du mit dem Vergleich Steuerhinterzieher - Mörder Sora? Dass Steuerhinterzieher unverhältnismäßig hart bestraft werden? Oder was anderes? 


Naja, Jacke wie Hose. 
Ich hab Ferien (:


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Das sah so aus:

Jemand der Steuerhinterziehnung begannen hat, wurde mit Handschellen ins Gericht geführt, jemand der einen umgebracht hat, nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (18. März 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Grausam, aber viel von dem geistigen dünnpfiff glaubt die breite Masse in Amerika wirklich ohne eine grobe Vorstellung von Europa (Oder gar Deutschland) zu haben.


Das Gleiche gilt auch umgekehrt.... 



Kyragan schrieb:


> Dass jeder Amerikaner Waffen hat ist genauso ein krasses Vorurteil, wie der Biergartenspaß den die Amerikaner meinen uns andichten zu können. [...]Die meisten sind zur zu faul oder zu dumm über den Tellerrand zu schauen und zu realisieren was da draußen abgeht und dass nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Vorurteile sind halt viel bequemer


Ganz genau.


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

@Sora Was auch vollkommen egal ist, weil die Handschellen an diesem Ort nur dazu dienen Fluchtversuche auszuschließen.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Trotzdem ist Steuerhinterziehung in Deutschland viel schlimmer als wenn du jemand getötet hast.


Und Handschellen sind egal, da steht sowieso Polizei im Gerichtsaal, aber wieso sollte wenn man einen Mensch tötet nicht schlimmer sein, als wenn man Steuerhinterzogen hat? :>

Ist für mich unbeschreiblich.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Mord gibt für gewöhnlich auch fast immer Lebenslänglich (aka 15 Jahre), wenn es sich nicht um Totschlag handelt oder der Angeklagte unter das Jugendstrafrecht fällt..
Bei Steuerhinterziehung bekommt man nicht so schnell lebenslänglich, da muss man schon ordentlich was angestellt haben (mir fällt atm gar kein Fall ein in dem jemand Lebenslänglich wegen Steuerhinterziehung bekommen hat tbh.).


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

Ne, die sind nicht wirklich egal. N Gerichtssaal ist kein Hochsicherheitsgefängnis. Nen einzelnen oder zwei Polizisten hast du schnell überrumpelt, wenn du wirklich fliehen willst. Mit Handschellen ist dieses Risiko wesentlich geringer, auch weil die Angeklagten meist an einen Wachmann gekettet sind. Das ist einfach ne Frage der Fluchtgefahr. Es gibt genug Mörder die reuig sind, bei denen kein Anlass zur Flucht besteht während mancheiner der Millionen hinterzogen hat aus welchen Gründen auch immer massivst fluchtgefährdest ist. Sei es aus Angst vorm Knast oder was auch immer.

Davon abgesehen gilt auch hier immer: Tellerrand unso. Steuerhinterziehung findest du in der Öffentlichkeit nur im Großen Stil. Vor Gericht stehen genauso fast nur große Fische, weil du geringe Mengen einfach viel unauffälliger am Staat vorbeischleusen kannst als mehrstellige Millionenbeträge. Natürlich ist so ein Fall öffentlichkeitswirksamer. Morde passieren immer und immer wieder. Was man an der Öffentlichkeit von solchen extremen Gewaltverbrechen mitbekommt ist die Spitze des Eisberges, entweder aufgrund der besonderen Brutalität, der besonderen Gefährlichkeit des Täters, der Anzahl der Ermordeten oder was auch immer.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Ich will eine Empfehlung für eine externe 1TB HDD..oder auch ein bisschen weniger/mehr..so um die 100-150€ sollten reichen , oder? Sie sollte zum iMac passen..ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.._


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2010)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, das ich mir bei Winamp eine bestimmte Funktion auf eine Tasten binden könnte, und zwar die folgende:

Ich will, das wenn ich den Knopf drücke, der Aktuelle Titel mitsamt Interpret in meine Zwischenablage kopiert wird. Und das auch, wenn ich grad zum Beispiel am WCIII, WoW oder was weiss ich spielen bin. So müsste ich nicht immer mühsam alles abtippen, falls grad wer im TS wissen will was ich denn höre. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit? :>


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

painschkes, bau dir doch selbst eine. Kauf ein Macpower Pleiades und steck ne Festplatte rein, schon haste ne externe HDD im Mac Pro Stil. Hat ein Kollege von mir das Teil, absolut hochwertig und schick.


Zum Thema Apple: Hab eben ganz spontan nen 3G Shuffle mit 2GB für 55€ mitgenommen. Sowohl Handy als auch mein iPod Classic sind mir beim joggen zu groß/schwer, mit dem sollte es jetzt funktionieren. Muss noch warten bis er geladen ist, aber das Ding ist echt winzig und irre leicht.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir auch eins geholt zum joggen, ist recht praktisch mit dem Kopfhörern, das man während dem laufen stoppen, nächsten Song, zurück , laut, leiser stellen kann, ein Nachteil hat es: Es funktionieren nur die Kopfhörer.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_@Sebi : Kannst mir mal nen Bild zeigen? Interessiert mich o_o_


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

bei uns im Elekromarkt lag für 15&#8364; ein Adapter rum von Belkin. Den muss ich wohl kaufen. Ich hab die Ohrstöpsel eben am PC getestet, der Klang ist noch schrecklicher als befürchtet. 

Welchen genau hast du? Ich hab einen schwarzen, gleich wie mein Classic. Ich muss mal (wenn der Akku aufgeladen ist) ein Vergleichsfoto hochladen.


edit: painschkes, von was genau?


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das sah so aus:
> 
> Jemand der Steuerhinterziehnung begannen hat, wurde mit Handschellen ins Gericht geführt, jemand der einen umgebracht hat, nicht.



Dann war bei dem einen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er versucht zu flüchten wohl höher als beim anderen. 
Und Mord ist vor dem Gesetz sicher schlimmer als Steuerhinterziehung. Aber es kann schon sein, dass moralisch teilweise die Verachtung und das Unverständnis für Steuerhinterziehung höher ist, denn: Mord kann man oft noch irgendwie verstehen, weil es meist noch mehr oder weniger im Affekt passiert. Steuerhinterziehung ist nichts als dreckige, asoziale Gier. Denn Steuern hinterzieht kein Typ aus der Mittelschicht, Steuern hinterziehen die Reichen, das sieht man ja schon an diesen Steuersünder-CDs. 2,5 Millionen Kaufpreis, >100 Millionen Nachzahlungen. Das sind alles Menschen, die so viel haben, dass sie nichts mehr abgeben wollen - weil sie meinen, dass sie sich nicht vor dem sozialen Abstieg schützen müssten und daher auch das soziale Netz nicht unterstützen müssen. Von daher: Mit der linken Hand nach mehr Geld vom Staat für sozial Schwache zu verlangen und mit der rechten Hand hunderte Millionen Euro vom Sozialsystem fernhalten finde ich mehr als doppelzüngig. Ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Wahrnehmung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes, bau dir doch selbst eine. Kauf ein Macpower Pleiades und steck ne Festplatte rein, schon haste ne externe HDD im Mac Pro Stil. Hat ein Kollege von mir das Teil, absolut hochwertig und schick.



_Davon..kann mir das irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen..? :<_


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes, bau dir doch selbst eine. Kauf ein Macpower Pleiades und steck ne Festplatte rein, schon haste ne externe HDD im Mac Pro Stil. Hat ein Kollege von mir das Teil, absolut hochwertig und schick.



_Davon..kann mir das irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen..? :<_
_
_
_/Edit : Gnah..sry -_-_


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

@Fala
Mord passiert nicht im Affekt, Mord ist geplant. Wenns im Affekt passiert ist es Totschlag und wird weniger hart geahndet. Ich hab für Mord genauso kein Verständnis, für niemanden. Am Ende ists aber auch egal, da das Beispiel von Sora eh nichts mit den Straftaten an sich zu tun hat.


----------



## Xerivor (18. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich will eine Empfehlung für eine externe 1TB HDD..oder auch ein bisschen weniger/mehr..so um die 100-150€ sollten reichen , oder? Sie sollte zum iMac passen..ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.._



Ich hatte mal nen Programm das hat das was ich aktuell mit Winamp gehört hab in meinen ICQ Status geschrieben hieß Winamp2ICQ oder so :> weiß nicht mehr ~.~


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Gnah..jetzt hab ich erst verstanden was du geschrieben hast..war grad zu beschäftigt..(Filme schauen :X..)_
_
_
_Wäre sicherlich auch ne Idee..aber..iwie mag ich was schickes..schlicht halt.. _


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

Ich erklärs vorsichtshalber trotzdem mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses externe Wechselgehäuse kaufen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Macpower Pleiades)

und eine HDD nach Wunsch verbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Ist das das richtige?_


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

Kann sein, genau weiß ich es nicht. Ich wusste nurnoch, dass es von Macpower ist, und dann habe ich nach Bildern gegoogelt. Das von meinem Kollegen hat USB und Firewire, kein eSata.

Rein von der Optik ist es aber genau das was ich gemeint habe.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Aso meint glaub sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: In der Zeit wo ich alles gelesen habe, habt Ihr es schon gepostet :<


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

nene, ich mein schon das Pleiades was painschkes verlinkt hat. Das was du gepostet hast kannte ich bisher garnicht.


painschkes: Ich glaube, bei ihm steht folgendes: http://www.amazon.de/PLEIADES-externes-USB-FireWire-Geh%C3%A4use/dp/B000LQZZUI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1268939201&sr=1-2

Er hat aber deutlich weniger bezahlt (wenn ich mich recht erinner ~40€)


Ich hab mir vor kurzem eine IcyBox gekauft, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden:
http://www.raidsonic.de/de/pages/products/external_cases.php?we_objectID=5722

Kannst dich ja auch mal bei Raidsonic umsehen, die haben ein recht gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Hm..mal schauen..so´n WD My Passport oder sowas wäre auch nicht schlecht..naja..mal schauen..soll halt recht mobil sein _


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Fala
> Mord passiert nicht im Affekt, Mord ist geplant. Wenns im Affekt passiert ist es Totschlag und wird weniger hart geahndet. Ich hab für Mord genauso kein Verständnis, für niemanden. Am Ende ists aber auch egal, da das Beispiel von Sora eh nichts mit den Straftaten an sich zu tun hat.



Gibt auch Mord aus dem Affekt....wenn der Mörder den Mord besonders heftig praktiziert oder es ganz ausserordentlich versucht zu vertuschen....aber das ist auch wieder was anderes.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht Noiseblocker BlackSilents drin? o.0



Nope, hab die Storniert, wollte zudem Zeitpunkt keine Kohle ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man in so nen Gehäuse eig jede Externe Festplatte reintun ?

Ich habe noch eine von Medion oder so, hole mir aber eh ne neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-Elite-weiß-Final-Fantasy/dp/B00386CV6E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1268940049&sr=1-3_
_
_
_Gnaaah :/_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_@Festplattenthema : Wird wohl ne ganz "normale" Externe.._


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

wusste garnicht, dass es die Elite auch in weiß gibt. In schwarz würde ich die Xbox nicht wollen.


Mein iPod lädt immer noch...


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Das ist ja grad das coole an dem Bundle.._
_
_
_Kriegst ne weisse Super Elite (250G + 2Controller (weiss) + Headset (weiss) +  FF13 und das für weniger als es einzeln kosten würde..und dazu auch noch alles in weiss <3_


----------



## Erz1 (18. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Aufgabe 8
> Eine quadratische Pyramide hat die Grundkante a und die Seitenhöhe ha. Berechnen sie das Volumen wenn a = 1,26 m und ha = 87 cm.
> 
> Soweit so gut, das wars xD.



Mit der Aufgabe habe ich ein Problem :s
Wenn ich die Höhe berechnen will, damit ich nachher das Volumen ausrechnen kann, komm ich auf ne "-Zahl".
Zuerst muss ich ja die 1,26m in 126 umwandeln, die Fläche ausrechnen. Da es ein Quadrat ist, einfach 126*126 nehmen --> 15876cm².
So, wunderbar, nun wende ich den Satz des Pythargoras an, damit ich die Höhe bekomme.
(a/2)² - (die Höhe zu a)² = h²
Das ergibt eine Zahl von -3600 und daraus die Wurzel ziehen geht ja bekanntlich nicht :/.
Achne, mir fällt grad auf, ich hab die Grundkante als Grundseite des Quadrates genommen O.o
Oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2010)

Du musst eigentlich ha² - (a/2)² = h² rechnen. Sonst wäre der Satz ja falsch. Ist ja nicht: Kathete1² - Hypothenuse² = Kathete2² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Wie mir keiner antwortet :<


----------



## Erz1 (18. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du musst eigentlich ha² - (a/2)² = h² rechnen. Sonst wäre der Satz ja falsch. Ist ja nicht: Kathete1² - Hypothenuse² = Kathete2²
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber es ist ja ne Pyramide. Die Hypothenuse ist doch gegenüber dem rechten Winkel? (Köpft mich, wenn nicht, vorgestern über Leute noch herziehen die es nicht konnten in der Arbeit und nun krieg ich es selbst nicht hin bei soner Billigaufgabe XD)


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Das hier ist wohl das dümmste was ich in diesem Jahr lesen musste.

Klick


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist ja ne Pyramide. Die Hypothenuse ist doch gegenüber dem rechten Winkel? (Köpft mich, wenn nicht, vorgestern über Leute noch herziehen die es nicht konnten in der Arbeit und nun krieg ich es selbst nicht hin bei soner Billigaufgabe XD)



Mit ha ist doch die Höhe zur Seitenkante a gemeint, also die Höhe auf den Mantelflächen, oder nicht? Wenn du dann jetzt das Dreieck aus der Pyramide herausschneidest, welches die Höhe des Körpers, die Hälfte der Grundseite und die Höhe zur Seite a beinhaltet, das ist ha die Hypothenuse, weil sie dem rechten Winkel gegenüberliegt :>


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das hier ist wohl das dümmste was ich in diesem Jahr lesen musste.
> 
> Klick




Saftladen...


----------



## Erz1 (18. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mit ha ist doch die Höhe zur Seitenkante a gemeint, also die Höhe auf den Mantelflächen, oder nicht? Wenn du dann jetzt das Dreieck aus der Pyramide herausschneidest, welches die Höhe des Körpers, die Hälfte der Grundseite und die Höhe zur Seite a beinhaltet, das ist ha die Hypothenuse, weil sie dem rechten Winkel gegenüberliegt :>


Köpf mich, man gut, morgen ist Musik nicht zur Klausur zugelassen, stimmt wohl doch, dass dann die Konzentration nachlässt -.-* Dankeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das hier ist wohl das dümmste was ich in diesem Jahr lesen musste.
> 
> Klick



Mit Abstand...


----------



## Shefanix (18. März 2010)

Du bist auf dem Gymnasium oder? Mich wundert wirklich das ihr grade das selbe Thema habt wie ich, und das obwohl ich 10. Klasse Realschule bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> In schwarz würde ich die Xbox nicht wollen.


Wie so willst du sie nicht in Schwarz? hab sie extra in Schwarz genommen.. weil ich finde das sieht Doof aus PS3 neben einer weisen Xbox. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Bin dann mal weg im Steakhouse, Avatar 3D auf der Computerkasse gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem Gymnasium oder? Mich wundert wirklich das ihr grade das selbe Thema habt wie ich, und das obwohl ich 10. Klasse Realschule bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die auf der Handelsschule bei uns in der Stadt haben das zurzeit auch. Allerdings wer weiß, was wir schon hatten und ihr nicht *g*
Und wir machen das angeblich auch mit schnelleren Tempo - aber von Bundesland zu Bundesland und von Schule zu Schule ist das ja immer anders :S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ist einfach Geschmackssache. Ebenso würde ich mir niemals ein silbernes PC-Gehäuse kaufen, gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Ich sehe es kommen ...

"GEZ fordert Gebühren von Bürgern ohne TV/Internetzugang, da die Möglichkeit besteht, sich ein solchen an zuschaffen"


----------



## Rethelion (18. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es kommen ...
> 
> "GEZ fordert Gebühren von Bürgern ohne TV/Internetzugang, da die Möglichkeit besteht, sich ein solchen an zuschaffen"



Kommt sicher noch, da man ja auch GEZ für einen defekten TV zahlen muss.


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kommt sicher noch, da man ja auch GEZ für einen defekten TV zahlen muss.



Du hast ja die Möglichkeit den zu reparieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Da muss ich wieder an ein altes Zitat von Germanbash denken...

'Ich machs jetzt wie die GEZ - Ich beantrage Kindergeld. Ich hab zwar keine Kinder, aber das Gerät dafür'.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

NEED GELD! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMrINYiF7SE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

auf das Spiel freu ich mich schon seit 8 Wochen oder gar noch länger.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

Jo kenne es auch schon länge... hab es dann wieder vergessen. xD ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt das denn jetzt überhaupt für den PC?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. März 2010)

So viel ich weis kommt es erst für PS3 und Xbox, weis es aber nicht genau... ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. März 2010)

Woran liegt es, dass immer wenn ich auf buffed nachrichten abrufen will, dieser Fehler



> [#10227] Du hast keine Berechtigung, das Private Nachrichten System zu benutzen.



erscheint?


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

blockt dich jemand ? oder bei jedem ?


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2010)

_Nachti Jungs <3 (und Nira..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)_
_
_


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Gehst du schlafen ? o_O

In Berlin schläft man doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, habe mir heute mit Realplayer 2 Sachen bei Hardbase.fm aufgenommen, das eine kann ich in den Eigenschaften so ändern das auch der ANzeige Name (wegen iPod) so heißt wie ich Ihn will.

Bei dem anderen funktioniert das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jmd ne Idee warum ?


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wenn du es in iTunes importiert hast sollte es per Rechtsklick - Informationen eigentlich umstellbar sein.


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2010)

stimmt painschecks wohnt ja in Berlin, wo genau denn?...

war gestern da :>


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> stimmt painschecks wohnt ja in Berlin, wo genau denn?...
> 
> war gestern da :>



Ich weiß net genau wo er wohnt, aber er kennt Käse Klaus, kennst du den auch Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Sieht wien Kamin oder Backofen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Das ist schon zu viel und häßlich isses auch.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_Ich wohne ungefähr 5-10min vom Tierpark Friedrichsfelde weg.._
_
__Also : Berlin-Lichtenberg
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

*Schweiz verbietet sogenannte Killerspiele*

Da berichten in Ziwschen auch Golem.de

beste Satz finde ich immer noch 

"[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Allemann hält das Verbot für nötig, weil sie es für nachgewiesen hält, dass _"ein exzessiver Konsum von Actiongames einen Einfluss auf das Aggressionspotenzial hat."_ [/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]öhmmm Beweise? ich sehe keine.... [/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]Ich sehe mich schon an der Ecke Stehen und Ilegal Spiele zu verkaufen. [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]http://www.golem.de/1003/73958.html[/font]


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Dann müsst ihr wohl ab jetz auch in Österreich shopen.
Aber manchmal zweifle ich ernsthaft an der Kompetenz der Politiker egal in welchem Land...


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Woran liegt es, dass immer wenn ich auf buffed nachrichten abrufen will, dieser Fehler
> 
> 
> 
> erscheint?



Im Profil musst da was aktivieren. War bei mir auch erst so.


----------



## WeriTis (19. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr wohl ab jetz auch in Österreich shopen.
> Aber manchmal zweifle ich ernsthaft an der Kompetenz der Politiker egal in welchem Land...




Naja, was sollen die alten Herrschaften (um die es sich bei den allermeisten Politikern nunmal handelt) auch sonst denken? Wieviel Erfahrung werden diejenigen, die die Gesetze beschließen, mit dem Thema an sich gemacht haben?
Als Quelle bleibt denen nicht viel mehr, als die Berichterstattung in den Medien. Und wie Spiele mit Gewaltinhalt da wegkommen, ist man ja gewohnt. Denke, diese Gesetze werden sich eh nicht länger als eine oder maximal zwei Generationen halten - bis eben diejenigen in den entsprechenden Ämtern sind, die mit den modernen Medien aufgewachsen sind.
So ganz kann man sich des Eindruck der Verteufelung von "Killerspielen" (nettes Wort übrigens) aber nicht erwehren - soweit ich weiss hatte noch keine einzige Gewalttat als Ursache "Killerspiel"konsum.

Gewalt ist nunmal im menschlichen Handlungsrepertoire grundsätzlich vorhanden. Aber als Erwachsener sollte man einen Weg gefunden haben, mit dem eigenen Agressionsverhalten umzugehen. Wenn nicht, ist was ganz anderes schiefgelaufen. Sicher hat der Staat eine Verpflichtung zum Schutz seiner Bürger, aber wie Trennscharf ist die Grenze zwischen Schutz und Bevormundung...?


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_Okay..ne 500GB externe HDD reicht auch..hab mir grad mal den Ordner angeschaut der rauf soll (wird zwar noch grösser..aber selbst dann reichen die 500GB noch..)..._
_
_
_Jemand ne Empfehlung?_


----------



## Ogil (19. März 2010)

Ich hab mir letztens das Transcend StoreJet in der 500GB-Variante gekauft. Funktioniert prima, schaut nett aus - und passt bequem in die Tasche. Allerdings hatte ich auch keine speziellen Anforderungen an die externe Festplatte - ist einfach nur zur Datensicherung gedacht...


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2010)

Schweizer "Killerspiel"-Verbot passiert Parlament

Na dann viel spaß mein kleiner sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

Niranda das weise ich schon lange... ^^ und zwar seit Gestern Abend. xD


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Seh ich da ein gehässiges Grinsen in Niras Gesicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. März 2010)

Durchaus angebracht in der Schweiz. Wie jeder weiss sind die ja leicht paranoid was Fremde angeht und jeder hat ein Gewehr aufm Dachboden. Also Vorwand und Mittel zum Durchdrehen sind gegeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (19. März 2010)

Hah. Matheklausur geschafft udn gleichzeitig mit denen Schluss gehabt , die heute ihr Abi geschrieben haben *g*
Und vor mir liegt mein Zettel, der über meine Zukunft entscheidet - Profiloberstufe -.-


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Komisches System, wo jetzt schon Abi geschrieben wird...
Ich hab meine Prüfungen damals anfang Mai(schriftlich) und Ende Mai(mündlich) abliefern müssen. Mitte Juni stand Abifahrt an, Anfang Juli waren Abiball und Zeugnissausgabe. Warum auch immer man so zeitig Abitur schreiben muss. :O


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Seh ich da ein gehässiges Grinsen in Niras Gesicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schuldige sam, ich mag dich echt gern <3
aber den restlichen schweizern gönn ich es echt >_< blöde schl**** -.-


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Schwachmaten gibt es nicht nur in der Schweiz, auch in Deutschland gibt es Schweizer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. März 2010)

Was ist an den Caviar Green von WD eigentlich green? Die drehen doch auch mit 7200rpm.


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2010)

http://techandamusingstuff.com/bridging-fish-tanks/

kuhle wakü


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

> Soramac, überzeugter Disziplin-Priester hat seit Burning Crusade allerhand Erfahrungen in der Arena gesammelt und bietet Euch auch seine Tipps an. Seine Meinung zum Priester „Ich spiele meinen Priester im Bereich des Disziplin-Baums und finde ihn durch seine Art einfach nur genial. Man hat als Heiler dazu noch für jeden Moment, ob auf dem Schlachtfeld oder in der Arena, immer die passende Heilung. Wenn ich mir einen Druiden anschaue und seine zwei Hots sehe, schüttel‘ ich nur den Kopf.“



*grins*

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14247/WoW-Meine-Klasse-ist-geil-weil-Heute-Der-Priester

ja.. ich weiß, Eigenlob stinkt ;p


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Zitat:

Unterstützt den Einsatz umweltfreundlicher PCs - WD Caviar Green-Laufwerke bieten durchschnittliche Stromeinsparungen von 4-5 Watt gegenüber Standard-Desktoplaufwerken. Dies ermöglicht es unseren energiebewussten Kunden, Systeme mit höheren Speicherkapazitäten und der richtigen Mischung aus Systemleistung, Zuverlässigkeit und Energieeinsparung zu bauen. Diese Energieeinsparung entspricht einer Reduzierung des CO[sub]2[/sub]-Ausstoßes um bis zu 13,8 Kilogramm pro Festplatte und pro Jahr - die Einsparung ist gleichbedeutend damit, sein Fahrzeug 3 Tage pro Jahr in der Garage stehen zu lassen.* Durch die Verwendung umweltfreundlicher PCs, die mit unseren WD Caviar Green-Laufwerken ausgestattet sind, können große Unternehmen mit vielen Desktopcomputern sowohl ihre Umweltbelastungen, als auch ihre Stromkosten senken.



Soramac schrieb:


> *grins*
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...te-Der-Priester
> 
> ja.. ich weiß, Eigenlob stinkt ;p



Wieso Eigenlob? Damit hast du dich als Wow-Spieler geoutet und somit dein Image gegen den Baum gefahren.
Es wird Jahre brauchen, bis du in der Geselllschaft wieder einigermaßen akzeptiert wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Hab mir ja nen Mac gekauft.. ;p


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2010)

LAWL xDDD
Datenfliehkräfte!! xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
http://www.lachschon.de/item/65441-datenfliehkraefte/


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nicht so tragisch. Wir alle machen Fehler. Außerdem geht es immer schlimmer. Stell dir mal vor, du hättest zwei gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

oder nen iPad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieso Eigenlob? Damit hast du dich als Wow-Spieler geoutet und somit dein Image gegen den Baum gefahren.
> Es wird Jahre brauchen, bis du in der Geselllschaft wieder einigermaßen akzeptiert wirst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit hast du dein letztes Gebet gesprochen in Bad Company II , wenn ich dich sehe ;P


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2010)

Niranda, das ist zwar uralt, aber immerwieder lustig zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. März 2010)

@Klos: Jetzt bin ich auch nicht schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verbrauchen die halt einfach nur bissel weniger Strom.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

Geiles Wallpaper. :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verbrauchen die halt einfach nur bissel weniger Strom.



Das war mir schon klar, aber warum^^


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Bei uns in der Nähe ist nen Typ auf der Autobahn wo er 120 fahren durfte mit 340 geblitzt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Audi rx8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Bestimmt hat er ein schönes Fotoalbum geschossen ;p

ich glaube aber die Polizisten habe auch so Seminare, wie tarn ich meine Blitzanlage richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Da brauchste nist tarnen, schaffste eh nicht anzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannste dir nen Bild an die Wand hängen und warten bis du den Lappen zurück bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar, aber warum^^



Die haben die Fliehkraefte der Scheiben optimiert, weshalb die Daten nun weniger Strom zum Festhalten brauchen...


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2010)

Nebola ich glaub da musste nichtmehr warten.


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Haha geniales Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

Edit:



Asoriel schrieb:


> Nebola ich glaub da musste nichtmehr warten.



Aber ob der Führerschein für immer weg ist ? Kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, aber nungut, ich kam noch nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt.
Zumindest nicht beim Autofahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Nähe ist nen Typ auf der Autobahn wo er 120 fahren durfte mit 340 geblitzt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Frankreich haben sie nen R8 mit über 300 geblitzt, können ihm aber nix anhängen weil er zu schnell für den Fotomechanismus war und deshalb weder Fahrer noch Kennzeichen zweifelsfrei erkennbar sind. Es lohnt sich also doch zu Rasen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2010)

ach ja, was genau ist denn ein R*X*8? Google spuckt nix dazu aus...


----------



## Shefanix (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier. Ist ein Mazda, bei Audi gibt es nur den R8.


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist der RX8 der mit dem Tuning von...öh...Papst oder was das war...Motor und Gewicht optimiert und so auf 620PS oder so aufgestockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_An die Leute mit einer Xbox360 - was zählt´n so zu den Must-Haves? Gerne auch ein wenig ältere (aber gute) Spiele.._
_
_
_Vor allem im Rollenspiel- , Action- und Shooter-Bereich.._


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Ja hab mich vertan Audi R8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber geiler finde ich den Geiger Ford Gt :O 711PS o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

Halo 3 Halo 3: ODST (wenn man möchte auch Halo: WARS) Gears of War 1+2

EDIT: Fable 2


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_Hm..genau die Spiele sagen mir nicht so zu _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

O.o  meist du denn nur Exklusive Games oder auch die die es für beiden Konsolen gibt?

EDIT: ach ja Forza 3


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_Egal..hauptsache es ist gut.. _


----------



## Knallfix (19. März 2010)

Der Audi RX8 dürfte ein RS8 gewesen sein.
5Liter V10 und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Damit hast du dein letztes Gebet gesprochen in Bad Company II , wenn ich dich sehe ;P



Kannst mich ja in der Freundesliste adden, dann siehst du immer, wo ich bin. Ich heiß "VolleMoehre"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar, aber warum^^



Na, weil sie grün sind! Ist doch logisch, oder?



painschkes schrieb:


> _An die Leute mit einer Xbox360 - was zählt´n so zu den Must-Haves? _



Eine Playstation 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_Mensch Klos..Clown gefrühstückt? _
_
_
_Naja..ich werd mal Google&Amazon quälen.._


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kannst mich ja in der Freundesliste adden, dann siehst du immer, wo ich bin. Ich heiß "VolleMoehre"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du verkackereist mich ;p

glaub hast mir schonmal gesagt wie du heißt, aber so hieß du nicht ...aber wenn ich dich dann töte, dann sag ich dir schonmal jetzt, wie ich lache:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5BKX3QCjk0&NR=1


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Das macht mir angst :O


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32vpgNiAH60 endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Hab das gestern auch gemacht Chatroulette, war da mit so einem Opa :<

aber manche camen sich da, wie dich sich eine wedeln...


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Nach 3 mal lesen habe ich das erst verstanden o_O


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Das Wort wedeln? ;>


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

_Hahaha..ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein.. : _
_
_
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lscEOe7W6Q8&feature=related_


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du verkackereist mich ;p
> 
> glaub hast mir schonmal gesagt wie du heißt, aber so hieß du nicht ...aber wenn ich dich dann töte, dann sag ich dir schonmal jetzt, wie ich lache:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...5BKX3QCjk0&NR=1


Beste Szene mit Tom Hanks ever! ;D

@paini Forza 3!


----------



## Erz1 (19. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab das gestern auch gemacht Chatroulette, war da mit so einem Opa :<
> 
> aber manche camen sich da, wie dich sich eine wedeln...



Ich könnt da jetzt was ziemlich lustiges und widerliches zugleich erzählen, wenn ich nicht gerade daran denken müsste, dass sich in den nächsten Wochen meine schulische Zukunft entscheidet - und das auch noch andere für mich machen -.-


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das Wort wedeln? ;>



Ne das mit dem Opa. Weil du ja was letztens mit deinem Opa und Oma erzählt hast, habe mich verguckt und gelesen du warst mit deinem Opa im Chat Roulett :>



painschkes schrieb:


> _Hahaha..ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein.. : _
> _
> _
> _http://www.youtube.c...feature=related_



haha wie geil.

Der Schwarze Junge mit dem Afro ist der beste, erst posed er auf einmal guckt der voll entsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. März 2010)

Was Chatroulette angeht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32vpgNiAH60

So gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich könnt da jetzt was ziemlich lustiges und widerliches zugleich erzählen, wenn ich nicht gerade daran denken müsste, dass sich in den nächsten Wochen meine schulische Zukunft entscheidet - und das auch noch andere für mich machen -.-



Du hast einen deiner Lehrer dort angetroffen? :>


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Das wurde schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @paini Forza 3!



_Ohne Lenkrad = Kein Fun..und da kein Lenkrad dazu soll (vorerst) = Erledigt..aber danke für den Tipp ;-)_


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

hahaha guck euch das an, ich finds mega geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Edit:

Das ist auch voll geil, wie man auf sowas kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx4mTYR1VVI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx4mTYR1VVI&feature=related
[/url]


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _An die Leute mit einer Xbox360 - was zählt´n so zu den Must-Haves? Gerne auch ein wenig ältere (aber gute) Spiele.._
> _
> _
> _Vor allem im Rollenspiel- , Action- und Shooter-Bereich.._



Ich hab zwar keine, aber : http://www.amazon.de/Soul-Calibur-IV-Xbox-Classics/dp/B002DKTH9U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1269025538&sr=8-3
[font="'Segoe UI"]Allein das Spiel wäre schon fast ein Grund ne Xbox zu kaufen für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

*
PCGH Uncut HD-Video - Folge 3: Geforce GTX 480 im Testlabor eingetroffen


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,706822/PCGH-Uncut-HD-Video-Folge-3-Geforce-GTX-480-im-Testlabor-eingetroffen/Multimeda/News/*


----------



## Shefanix (19. März 2010)

Spielt hier jemand NFS: World Online? Ich find das Spiel irgendwie total schlecht. Die Grafik von dem Game ist grottenschlecht. Das Gameplay ist auch für die Katz, die KI der Auto's im Verkehr ist auch sowas von Müll. Ist zwar Closed Beta, aber trotzdem schon heftig wie das überhaupt keinen Spaß macht :>


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2010)

Hab leider noch keinen Invite bekommen : /


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Esp, welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komm mal Steam pls, hab ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und du hast ne PM :>


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2010)

Ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auf dem Weg, Steam lädt wieder irgendwas...

Und ich wollte die Rechtsschreibkorrektur von Safari gar nicht ausstellen, wie gesagt - ich hab mich schon an die roten Wellenlinien gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Ich wurde auch noch nicht Eingeladen hofe aber wills zumindest mal testen


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh nein, bei deinem Internet. Soll ich in 2 Stunden nochmal reinschaun ? :>


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum muss es sich immer aufhängen.. mannooooo


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Zuviele Informationen.


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2010)

Hmm...das Mädel links sieht gar nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Die ganz linke sah noch besser aus und die fanden mich auch gut, sonst hätten die nicht weggedrückt und habe auch schon von anderen Mädchen Komplimente bekommen, nur dann, hängt sich anscheinend der Server auf...


mannooooooooooooo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. März 2010)

Brauch man für das was du da machst zwingend eine Webcam?


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Nein,das geht auch ohne.

Aber das doofe ist, die drücken dann halt gleich weiter ;>


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Sora, wieso habe ich mir gedacht das du so aussiehst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo ist deine Apple Tapete ? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

Was soll das den für eine Webseite sein wenn ich fragen darf? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (19. März 2010)

Damn, ich hab keine Webcam. Sonst würd ich das auch mal testen :>

Jemand Empfehlungen für ordentliche Webcam's?


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Weil ich vielleicht so Bilder schon auf mybuffed habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Apple Tapete gute Frage *gleich mal losgeh und welche hol*


----------



## Nebola (19. März 2010)

Ich bin gespannt :>


----------



## Falathrim (19. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was soll das den für eine Webseite sein wenn ich fragen darf? ^^



www.chatroulette.com
Wurde von einem 17jährigen Russen entwickelt und wird als die Website mit dem größten Potential zum Welterfolg derzeit gewertet. Gab grade nen Artikel darüber im Spiegel.

Basiert eigentlich darauf, dass man zunächst mal eine Webcam hat und dann komplett zufällig an irgendeinen anderen Chatter gerät - eben "Roulette"


----------



## Erz1 (19. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Damn, ich hab keine Webcam. Sonst würd ich das auch mal testen :>
> 
> Jemand Empfehlungen für ordentliche Webcam's?



Nja. Extra dafür ne Webcam zu holen, wo so oder so bei jedem dritten sich einer einen runterholt. Neeee.
Aber hat man erstmal wen , dann wirds lustig *g*
Hatte auch schon Klassenkollegen, das war so genial und ich war mit denen bei Skype zu dem Zeitpunkt XD


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2010)

Ja, das lächerlich..


----------



## Shefanix (19. März 2010)

Naja, nicht extra deswegen. Es kommen auch so oft genug Leute an und fragen ob ich eine habe, weil sie gern mal Webcamchatten würden. Aber da ich nunmal keine habe, wird da nie etwas draus :>


----------



## Erz1 (19. März 2010)

Ich hab meinen ersten Mückenstich dieses Jahr O.o 
Ist das schon normal? XD
Ja, das ist richtig lächerlich - die geilsten sind noch mit Zetteln: Show your XXX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, nicht extra deswegen. Es kommen auch so oft genug Leute an und fragen ob ich eine habe, weil sie gern mal Webcamchatten würden. Aber da ich nunmal keine habe, wird da nie etwas draus :>



http://www.fakewebcam.com/ ob es auch mit der WEbseite geht weise ich net. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. März 2010)

Hatte gerade Extreme Grafikfehler auf dem Desktop! nach Neustart waren sie weg... ^^ Hoffe nur das die mir nun nicht abraucht... xD


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Die spürt, dass sie ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die spürt, dass sie ersetzt werden soll.



meinst jetzt git sie ihm noch nen paar seitenhiebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Musste grad wieder richtig lachen; beim Media gibts ein Gaming-NB von Alienware...ich hab schon aufgehört als ich Intel SU7300 gelesen habe xD


----------



## Falathrim (20. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Musste grad wieder richtig lachen; beim Media gibts ein Gaming-NB von Alienware...ich hab schon aufgehört als ich Intel SU7300 gelesen habe xD



Hach ja....immer wieder schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie die Aurora-Rechner die sie da mal hatten: 2 GT240 im SLI!!!! O_O ^^


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Musste grad wieder richtig lachen; beim Media gibts ein Gaming-NB von Alienware...ich hab schon aufgehört als ich Intel SU7300 gelesen habe xD



das gleiche haben EspCap und ich heute um 2 Uhr besprochen, richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür leutet es unten Blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dafür leutet es unten Blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat(Rambo):
Typ: Was ist das?
Rambo: Das ist Blaues Licht.
Typ: Wozu ist das?
Rambo: Es leuchtet Blau.
5 Sekunden Stille
Typ: Verstehe.

Da musste ich grad dran denken als ich das gelesen hab^^


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Ich persönlich werde mir kein Rechner mehr holen, der leuchtet.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde mir kein Rechner mehr holen, der leuchtet.



Du holst dir nen normalen und mach Kaltlichkathoden oder wie die heißen dran ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. März 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
*NVIDIA GeForce Fermi GF100 auf 10.000 Stück begrenzt? GF108 Tape-Out*

*
*
*Dass sowohl GeForce GTX 480 als auch GeForce GTX 470 zum Launch nicht gut verfügbar sein werden, das geistert schon länger durch die Medien. Nun aber heißt es weiter, dass es den GF100 auch nicht lange geben wird (angeblich ist er auf 10.000 Stück begrenzt). Durch die große Chipfläche und die schlechte Ausbeute ist der GF100 nur schlecht rentabel.

NVIDIA ist auch bereits fleißig, was die Arbeit an den nachfolgenden Chips angeht. So soll der Low-Cost-Chip GF108 gerade sein Tape-Out hinter sich haben. Ebenfalls in Arbeit sind der Mainstream-Chip GF106 und der Performance-Chip GF104. Letzterer soll dann das Erbe des GF100 antreten.

Mit ersten Grafikkarten auf Basis des GF108 wird man wohl im Juli oder August rechnen können. Bisher ist nur klar, dass der GF108 ein 64 Bit Speicherinterface aufweisen wird, weitere technische Details sind - trotz Tape-Out - noch unbekannt.*

*http://www.tweakpc.d...gf108-tape-out/$*

Sehr Komisch das nur 10.000 Geben wird (angeblich ist wohl was wahres dran). Ich glaub ich bestell mir gleich ne HD 5870. ich kauf doch keine Beta Fermi. kein wunder rückt Nvidia kaum raus mit infos. [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Wrarte doch erstmal die Präsentation am 26. und den NDA-Fall, also Tests mit ausführlichen Benchmarks, am 29.3 ab. Keine Ahnung, warum irgendwelche Karten vorher immer gehypt werden und bei der kleinsten Negativnews die von nichts und niemandem bestätigt werden kann direkt als Schrott abgestempelt und verdammt wird...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. März 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht das sie Schrot ist... willst sicher auch mal wissen was Nvidia zu bieten hat... die Reiben doch sonst immer allen unter die Nase das die Besten Grafikkarten haben wie so mit Fermi nicht? und dann noch solche News auch wenn sie nicht Bestätigt sind.

Und gestern Abend hatte ich so Grafikfehler und Heute wieder... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da glaube ich langsam das es meine Karte nicht mehr lange macht...


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/14239006-post214.html

:S


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Mich nerven schön langsam die News über Nvidia(Nvidia an sich aber auch); täglich kommen neue Sachen die aber nirgends bestätigt werden und teilweise Fakes sind. Und fast jedes News enthält ein Fragezeichen oder irgendwelche Vermutungen.
*
-Nvidia bezahlt eventuell Redakteuere um unwichtige News zu veröffentlichen ?-*


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Nvidia bezahlt niemanden. Die die solche Infos streuen sind am Ende nur Wichtigtuer die irgendwann in ihrem Leben mal Aufmerksamkeit wollen oder total vernarrt in eine der beiden Firmen sind. Oder beides, siehe Char-lie.


----------



## muehe (20. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht das sie Schrot ist... willst sicher auch mal wissen was Nvidia zu bieten hat... die Reiben doch sonst immer allen unter die Nase das die Besten Grafikkarten haben wie so mit Fermi nicht? und dann noch solche News auch wenn sie nicht Bestätigt sind.
> 
> Und gestern Abend hatte ich so Grafikfehler und Heute wieder...
> 
> ...



so sahs bei meiner Sparkle 8800GTS auch aus dann Bluescreen und Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war grade mal 3 Wochen alt aber nach 3 Wochen gabs neue XFX


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> das gleiche haben EspCap und ich heute um 2 Uhr besprochen, richtig geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es leuchtet in fast allen Farben und kann sogar blinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon etwas seltsam eine übertaktete ULV-CPU zu nehmen, aber wie man im Video von Golem sieht laufen aktuelle Spiele wie BFBC2 oder MW2 durchaus auf dem Teil.
Trotzdem ein bisschen ein komisches Notebook...

http://www.golem.de/1003/73848.html


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du verkackereist mich ;p
> 
> glaub hast mir schonmal gesagt wie du heißt, aber so hieß du nicht ...aber wenn ich dich dann töte, dann sag ich dir schonmal jetzt, wie ich lache:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...5BKX3QCjk0&NR=1



Doch, ich heiß so

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/VolleMoehre

Das bin ich


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Hm, sagtmal... wie wechsle ich denn am besten von Ubuntu 9.10 auf die neue 10.04 LTS-Beta ohne mir dabei den Bootloader zu zerschiessen?
Also kann ich Grub irgendwie entfernen damit ich beim installieren von 10.04 die alte Ubuntu-Partition einfach formatieren und neu verwenden kann ohne dass es Probleme gibt?


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Wenn du 10.04 über die 9.10 installierst, dann kannst du doch den Bootloader gleich neuinstallieren lassen; sollte ohne Probleme klappen.
Oder du updatest einfach dein 9.10er:


> To upgrade from Ubuntu 9.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '10.04' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Hm ok, wusste gar nicht dass das man das einfach updaten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann werd ichs mal kurz versuchen.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Vergiss aber nicht, dass es sich da noch um Betasoftware handelt mit eventuellen Fehlern.
Ich weiss noch wie ich KDE4.4 getestet habe; sah zwar toll aus war aber ziemlich instabil.


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Hat hier jemand Empfehlungen für externe Festplattengehäuse? Sollten einen eSata und USB-Anschluss besitzen. Farbe am liebsten schwarz. Preis ist erstmal egal :>


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Ja, ist mir schon bewusst.. im Update Manager wird sogar behauptet dass es noch eine Alpha ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich will es ja nur mal testen, wenn es nicht stabil läuft überleb ich es auch bis zum finalen Release ein paar Bugs zu haben.
Allerdings verabschiedet sich meine DSL-Leitung gerade alle 5 Minuten, also werd ich das später machen...


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2010)

Shefanix: 

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen folgendes Gehäuse gekauft: http://www.raidsonic.de/de/pages/products/external_cases.php?we_objectID=5722

Bin absolut zufrieden damit. Ca. 80MB/s Durchsatz bei großen Daten über eSata und anständige Qualität.


Was mir aber rein optisch noch besser gefällt ist folgendes: http://www.raidsonic.de/de/pages/products/external_cases.php?we_objectID=5454


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Die sehen beide wirklich gut aus. Das zweite gefällt mir optisch auch ein wenig besser. Habs mal unter Favoriten gespeichert, und wenn ich mir demnächst dann eine neue Festplatte kaufe, werd ich mal schauen welches von den zweien es dann letztendlich wird.

Für eine externe, die nur benötigt wird um Backups zu machen, Videos, Patches, Musik etc. drauf zu speichern, und um alle Downloads direkt darauf umzuleiten, würde eine 5400rpm-Platte doch auch locker reichen oder? GoGreen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich weiß was ich mir zu Ostern hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Falathrim (20. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß was ich mir zu Ostern hole
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Party-Shirts müssen Schwarzlicht-Aktiv sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mir wohl die Tage 
http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item563a20442e
die holen^^

edit: 
Und irgendwann dieses Jahr werd ich für den Shop wohl mal ne Großbestellung starten - so wies häufig für hardwarezeug im Luxx gemacht wird. Die Preise sind unschlagbar *-* 
Und need Decks und Trucks und Wheels und Shoes und Blah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (20. März 2010)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber die ganzen Dinge sind mir sogar ein Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich musste gewisse Personen auch schon des öfteren in entsprechende Läden fahren und durfte dann sogar noch den Geldbeutel hinhalten.


Shefanix: Ich hab bei mir auch eine GreenCaviar verbaut.


Und damit ich nicht aus der Reihe tanze meine nächste Anschaffung:
http://www.musik-service.de/alpine-music-safe-pro-white-prx395761096de.aspx

Brauch ich für Rock am Ring. Ich hab leider sehr empfindliche Ohren und nach Konzerten tagelanges Klingeln im Ohr, damit soll jetzt schluss sein. Schließlich will ich nicht in 10 Jahren ein Hörgerät, dafür bin ich dann doch noch zu jung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> *Brauch ich für Rock am Ring. *





Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh............mannooooo


dieses Jahr ausgerechnet dieses Jahr wo so gute Bands kommen, bin ich nicht in Deutschland.

Hoffentlich biste bei Slipknot dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Gut und Slipknot, ist wie Kastelruther Spatzen und schlank. :S
Wollte eigentlich aufs Wacken, Summerbreeze oder Sonisphere. Scheint aber wegen akuter Geldnot auszufallen. :/

btw bastel ich grad am PC-Config thread für den April. Mal sehn ob ich das bis morgen abend hinkrieg, aber ich denk nicht. Hab mir da noch son paar Dinge ausgedacht die etwas mehr Arbeit benötigen. :S


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Slipknot war mal gut, ja.


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Nein, waren sie nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Doch doch, 2 Lieder fand ich immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Dass Geschmack unstreibar ist wissen wir ja, aber nur weil dir zwei Lieder gefallen ist die Band nicht (musikalisch) gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Slipknot ist gut, sonst gibts Ärger mit mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schonmal wegrenn*


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Warum läufst du weg ? Bleib steht meine 9MM ist net geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Kennst du das bohaaaaa vom Stromberg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das stell ich mir so, ich steh hinter einer Wand guck so erst, dann schießt du und dann so bohaaaaa ;P


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

What ? o_O


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Sipknot hat aber schon ein paar gute Lieder. Before I forget und Duality zum Bleistift.

Im Moment bin ich aber eh nur am House, Electro, Minimal, Schranz und Konsorten hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Duality



This! und noch eins, komme gerade nicht drauf.

Hardstyle ftw und so....


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Hardstyle, Hardcore whatever. Ich hör alles :>


Buffed mag mich nicht, ich kann mir keine neue Signatur machen, es wimmelt dann nur so von HTML-Tags :>


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hardstyle, Hardcore whatever. Ich hör alles :>
> 
> 
> Buffed mag mich nicht, ich kann mir keine neue Signatur machen, es wimmelt dann nur so von HTML-Tags :>



EspCap hat dich angesteckt :O

Bleib mir vom Leib :>


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Geht mir gerade ähnlich Shefa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Ach egal jetzt ;P

wie hieß das Lied was Wladimir Klitschko beim Einlauf hatte? Nicht vom Essen, sondern als er reinlief ;P


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Ja, Esp ist Schuld. Irgendwann musste er jemanden infizieren - aber warum ausgerechnet ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blödes Buffed!


----------



## Erz1 (20. März 2010)

Ich hab gerade 6 Stunden Cossacks - the Art of War -,über LAN hinter mir. Man, die KI ist doch echt blöd *g*


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Ich bin net der, der oft Boxen guckt, aber Klitschko gewinnt eh, zu 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bam ins Gesicht.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Jetzt macht doch nicht so schwer auf katholisch, muss doch jemand wissen wie das Lied hieß ;P


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Rofl, ist Chambers hobbymäsig Wrestler oder warum will der Klitschko laufend werfen Oo

Und ich hasse es dass RTL in den Pausen immer Werbung bringt...


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

1. Sieht so aus, ständig packt er Ihn.

2. 2 min unterbrechung = Drölf Spots


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2010)

Wenn Klitschko mal ne Schlagserie durchbringt, quasi ne Folge von mehrfachen Treffern wie dem in Runde zwei liegt Chambers eh auf den Brettern. Der hat bei dem einen Treffer ja schon gut geschwankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Ach manno


----------



## Shefanix (20. März 2010)

Juhu, es hat geklappt mit der Signatur.

@ Boxen: Ich würds eventuell in Erwägung ziehen, das auch zu schauen wenn ich denn einen TV hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur noch 2GB auf der Festplatte frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn Klitschko mal ne Schlagserie durchbringt, quasi ne Folge von mehrfachen Treffern wie dem in Runde zwei liegt Chambers eh auf den Brettern. Der hat bei dem einen Treffer ja schon gut geschwankt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, einmal die Rechte, da schwankte er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Schwarze kann irgendwie garnix.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach manno



Das ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8DXPmh2Ff4


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Genau, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM. KO

Woah, das war nen Ende, von links, und wie er umgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2010)

Omg! In den letzten 10 Sekunden doch noch das KO, knapper gehts ja kaum...


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2010)

Der hat voll die Schlefe getroffen, oder wie man die schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2010)

Wie das aussah, voll lustisch hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Mir ist Langweilig.... hab ihr guter Filme Tipp für mich?


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Nö, aber nen Maustipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/peripherie/2010/test_roccat_kova_razer_imperator_speedlink_kudos/3/#abschnitt_razer_imperator

Ich glaub die Imperator hole ich mir. ^^

Schön zu sehen, daß Razor jetzt auch eingesehen hat, daß die Mausform der Logitech MX5xx Reihe bisher einfach ungeschlagen ist.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nvidia bezahlt niemanden. Die die solche Infos streuen sind am Ende nur Wichtigtuer die irgendwann in ihrem Leben mal Aufmerksamkeit wollen oder total vernarrt in eine der beiden Firmen sind. Oder beides, siehe Char-lie.



HWLuxx wäre jetzt ein tolles Beispiel; jeden Tag eine News zu Nvidia selbst wenn sie noch so unwichtig ist. Gestern haben sie dann nichts gefunden also wurde eine Zusammenfassung aller Gerüchte gepostet. Und als ob das nicht reicht, wurde die Zusammenfassung heute nochmal geupdatet:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/14827-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-alle-aktuellen-geruechte-im-ueberblick.html

5€ dass morgen wieder was dazu kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2010)

Klos: Nein nein, von Razer bleibe ich weg. Schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht und ihrem damaligen Spitzenprodukt (Lachesis). Selbst meine sackteure eXactMat (Mauspad für 35€, würde ich nie wieder kaufen!) zeigt schon recht starke Abnutzungserscheinungen.

Ich bleibe definitv bei Logitech. Von denen würde ich mir noch ein Mauspad wünschen und ich wäre glücklich! Bei Logitech hatte ich bisher immer absolut geniale Qualität und auch der Support ist ungeschlagen gut.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Hatte bisher noch nie Razor. Ich glaub, ich versuche es einfach mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher passte mir die Form nicht, aber die Imperator liegt echt sehr gut in der Hand.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Ich bin ein bisschen Müde, mit Esp zusammen bis halb 4 gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. März 2010)

hmm kann mich nich entscheiden 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=636823&pid=geizhals

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=617065&pid=geizhals

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=623167&pid=geizhals




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Schonmal an die Seasonic 80+ Gold Serie gedacht? Wenn du schon in so Enermax-Preisbereiche vorstößt.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

@Asoriel, ich habe mir meine Razer Lachesis Blau am 3. Dezember 2008 gekauft und die schnurrt immer noch wie ein Kätzchen. Also aus meiner Sicht, kann ich Razer nur empfehlen.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Ich hab meine Copperhead seit Mitte letzten Jahres und bereits nach 4 Wochen fing das Mausrad an zu quietschen... :S


----------



## Erz1 (21. März 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich seit gestern nen Problem mit MSN. Es brauch alleine schon 5 Minuten damit es läuft, vorher krieg ich keine Rückmeldung und wenn ich dann endlich drin bin, laggt es nur :s


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Dazu muss ich erwähnen, das die Maus ständig im Betrieb war und zwar ziemlich lange. Trotz dem dünnen Kabel läuft die Maus noch super.

Manchmal sind die Personen auch schuld, weiß ja nicht wie die damit umgehen :>


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Wie soll man denn nen Mausrad durch falsches Behandeln zum Quietschen bringen? Das ist einfach nur entweder ne grottige Konstruktion, grauenhafte Verarbeitung oder schlechte Materialien. Davon abgesehen ist das Doppelklicksyndrom bei vielen Razermäusen stark verbreitet. Meine nächste Maus wird definitiv keine Razer.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

War ja nicht gegen dich, wenn es so ist, dann ist es so. Aber bei manchen Produkten z.B. bei Amazon bei externen Festplatten, ja meine war nach 3 Tagen kaputt. 

Ich weiß immer nicht, was die schaffen, schmeißen die Festplatten zuhause rum oder so...


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2010)

Naja, ich hab die Maus ganz normal bedient. Ausgepackt, auf den Tisch gelegt und bedient. Nie draufgehauen, mit Flüssigkeit geflutet, runterfallen lassen oder sonst irgendwas. Trotzdem gingen nach nem halben Jahr die Probleme los.


muehe: da würde mir die Wahl auch sehr schwer fallen. Von denen 3 würde ich wohl das BeQuiet nehmen für maximale Power oder das Enermax für maximale Effizienz. Qualität und Laufruhe ist bei beiden gegeben (natürlich auch beim Cougar). Die von Kyragan angesprochenen Seasonic X-Series sind auch absolut super, gibts aber erst ab 650W/140€.


Wenn ich darüber nachdenke würde ich das BeQuiet nehmen. Ich hatte damals in meinem großen PC (mit 4GHz Quad und 4870x2) ein DarkPower Pro 850W und es war einfach nur genial. Auf Grund dieser Erfahrung würde meine Entscheidung auf das BeQuiet fallen.


----------



## Erz1 (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> War ja nicht gegen dich, wenn es so ist, dann ist es so. Aber bei manchen Produkten z.B. bei Amazon bei externen Festplatten, ja meine war nach 3 Tagen kaputt.
> 
> Ich weiß immer nicht, was die schaffen, schmeißen die Festplatten zuhause rum oder so...



Wenn ich so seh, wie einige damit umgehen - dann ja. :s
Mal eben über Kabel stolpern, die Externe mit zur Schule nehmen. In nen Rucksack, wo noch der 3 Jahre alt Laptop dirnne ist wo die 3 von 4 USB Schnittstellen schon hin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Wunder, das bei dem noch alles funktioniert...


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Naja vorkommen kann es schon. Asoriels F3 sind auch nach wenigen Monaten beide defekt gewesen. Natürlich ists nicht die Regel, aber es passiert. Genau wie sich meine GeForce 4 Ti 4200 nach ~nem Jahr verabschiedet hat. Einfach beim zocken Bildfehler produziert, 3 Sekunden später abgestürzt und dann wars das, tote Hose. Ein PC ist halt ein hochsensibles Stück Technik, da geht schnell mal was kaputt.


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2010)

stimmt, das kann einfach vorkommen. Es gibt aber auch das Gegenteil. Ich hab mir damals fast zum Release ein MSI KT3-Ultra ARU gekauft (muss 2000 oder 2001 gewesen sein). War schweineteuer. Da kam dann noch ein 2400+ drauf, welcher auf (damals) fast wahnwitzigen 2,5GHz mit nem FSB von 166MHz lief und nem Thermalright SK6 Kupferklotz als Kühler. 1GB Ram war da natürlich auch Pflicht (von MDT). Und was soll ich sagen? Die 3 Komponenten laufen heute immer noch, obwohl seit dem ersten Tag (für damalige Verhältnisse) weit übertaktet. Und dabei habe ich sogar den aktiven Chipsatzkühler gegen einen passiven von Zalman getauscht.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Im PC meiner Eltern werkelt immer noch der gleiche Athlon XP 2000+ der von Anfang an drin war. Nur die damalige GeForce 4 hatte sich verabschiedet, dafür ist da ne GeForce FX 5700 drin. Gut, dass man die Grafikkarte nicht hört weil das Netzteil Turbine spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. März 2010)

Bei mir steckte damals eine GeForce MX2 drauf, Jahre später dann sogar mal eine passive FX5200 von MSI. Da hatte ich eine Phase in der ich garnicht gespielt habe. Danach gabs dann nurnoch Gaming-PCs, zeitweiße sogar 2.


----------



## muehe (21. März 2010)

bei dem Bequit hatte ich schon gelesen das es bei Intels Spromsparfunktionen zu nem Fiepen kommen soll/kann :/ und sind auch glaube nicht alles japanische / Feststoffkondensatoren 

das Seasonic is bissl zu viel mit 650W das brauchst nich mit ner 5850 die hoffentlich bald mal besser und zu humanerem Preis verfügbar ist da reicht auch das Enermax


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Unseren ersten PC haben wir leider verramscht.

Pentium II 300MHz
irgend n altes Abit Board
Nvidia Riva 128ZX
32MB RAM
6,4GB HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

So hole mir wahrscheinlich nachher die hier :> Klick

Edit:



Kyragan schrieb:


> Unseren ersten PC haben wir leider verramscht.
> 
> Pentium II 300MHz
> irgend n altes Abit Board
> ...



Joar ist schon Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab letztens den PC von meinem Opa auseinandere genommen und gut der war "nur" 8 jahre alt aber auch schon niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



128mb Ram 
32GB HDD
Irgendne Onboar von nVidia
Prozzi weiß ich net mehr
Boar sowieso Noname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Neeed 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_UPZaIGi0I[/youtube]
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Netter Boxed Kühler...[/font]


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Wieder schweine Teuer, wird überhaupt schon 6 Core unterstützt?


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Nahezu jedes Board mit X58 Chipsatz unterstützt die CPU. Das einzige was man neben so nem Board braucht ist n BIOS-Update.
Die CPU istn feines Stück Technik, tolles Teil. Auch beim Kühler hat sich Intel mal direkt Mühe gegeben. Ist zwar nicht der schönste, aber er tut seinen Job gut. Natürlich lässt sich Intel die Tatsache, dass es n Six-Core UND ne Extreme Edition ist gut bezahlen, aber das war ja bei QX6700 nicht anders. Extreme Editions waren eh schon immer im 1000USD Bereich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Weis nicht aber ich warte erst mal bis 4 Kern richtig [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]unterstützt[/font] werden. xD

EDIT: kann mir einer gutes GIGABYTE Bord empfehlen?[font="verdana, sans-serif"]
*
*für 1156 Sockel[/font]


----------



## muehe (21. März 2010)

naja ab dem hier http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a447052.html

kommt auf den Preis an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum nur Gigabyte ?

mit USB3 oder ohne ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

weis ich doch net Freund will Unbedingt [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gigabyte, wollte wollte erst eins für 244€ kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nein als auf ich zu hören muss er selber schauen und meint dann "ich brauch Hardcore Hardware" er meint TEUER=DAS BESTE" xD ^^ nun ja sieht nett aus aber USB 3.0? glaub das brauch heute nicht echt Jemand bist das Standart ist vergehen wieder die Jahre... [/font]


----------



## muehe (21. März 2010)

dann vielleicht den Mittelweg *UD5

*wobei ich da lieber das http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a452216.html nehmen würde


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Hab ich im Vorgeschlagen "nö, will kein ASUS" warum auch immer. hab im in zwischen gesagt da er ja der Super Experte ist kann er selber schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich überlege mir gerade wie ich noch meinen Pc auf den Tisch Stellen kann. möchte in gerne auf dem Tisch haben das er schöner Präsentiert ist, aber weis net wie... xD zu wenig Platz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neeed
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=p_UPZaIGi0I[/youtube]
> 
> Netter Boxed Kühler...



:O

Netter Boxed.

Wieso erinnert der mich nur an meinen Arctic Freezer Pro 2 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2010)

Naja USB 3.0 ist finde ich schon ein Must-Have wenn man sich jetzt ein neues Mainboard im Budget-Bereich kauft...

Zum i7 980X: Der Boxed ist echt geil, die breiteren Finnen zum kühlen von Spawas und Co. sind echt ne super Idee.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hab ich im Vorgeschlagen "nö, will kein ASUS" warum auch immer. hab im in zwischen gesagt da er ja der Super Experte ist kann er selber schauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www3.hardware...29310&agid=1305

GA-P55A-UD4.
Ist imo das beste Gigabyteboard für den normalnutzer. Gibt auch noch das UD3 für ~100&#8364;. Das hat allerdings so einiges weniger zu bieten. Generell würde ich das Asus P7P55D empfehlen, weil das bis auf SATA3 und USB3.0 das gleiche bietet, für 50&#8364; weniger. Ist ne Sache des Budgets. Wenn das Budget zweitrangig ist, warum nicht mal in Richtung MSI P55-GD80 bzw. als günstigere Alternative GD65 schaun. Wenn er schon dran denkt so viel Geld für ein Board auszugeben würde ich ihm direkt mein absolutes Lieblingsboard empfehlen: ASUS Sabertooth 55i. Gigabyte hat mit den UD4-7 tolle Boards, die nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Am Ende kommts imo auf persönlichen Geschmack an und was man an Features benötigt. Wer stark overclocken will muss eigentlich zu UD7/MSI Big Bang Fuzion bzw. Big Bang Trinergy oder EVGA Boards greifen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieder schweine Teuer, wird überhaupt schon 6 Core unterstützt?



Klar, aber in Spielen eher weniger. Aber es gibt genug Applikationen, die damit skalieren und die gehen dann wie der Teufel.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Ja, war jetzt eher auf Spiele bezogen.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Da im Moment wieder nur Blagen am zocken sind, also die Art die nur Campt und rum flamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum spiele ich halt nochmal die Kampagne durch.

Aber nicht mit den Standard waffen wie M4 und so die man immer bekommt.

Sondern wenn ich ne Pumpgun finde wird die voll ausgekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Grad mal nebenbei mein Traumsystem zusammengebaut... hat wer 1800 Euro über? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHz_vBWzcFQ
Zu geil xD


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum laufen die in Deutschland nicht...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

LOOOOOOOOL echt Geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun hat mein Pc doch noch Platz auf dem Tisch gefunden. ;D


----------



## muehe (21. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOL echt Geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wah dat Riesending 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich möcht mein Armor nich aufm Schreibtisch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wird eh die nächste Zeit ausgetauscht zu gross , zu schwer und vorallem dabei zu tief 

nervt jedesmal wenn man ihn mal vorholen muss


----------



## Erz1 (21. März 2010)

Sam ist jetzt bestimmt voll eingeenkt und wenn er so BC2 spielt fühlt er sich wie in einem Panzer - und voralledem dann die Geräuschkulisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Grad mal nebenbei mein Traumsystem zusammengebaut... hat wer 1800 Euro über?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Könntest mir posten? :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

hehe... ^^ Ich hab noch genug Platz. xD nur die Spiele müssen wo anders hin. xD hier mal kurzes Pic muss noch aufräumen. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. März 2010)

und die Wand wird dreckig hinterm Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. März 2010)

Ist das dort ne Ketchupflasche? *g*
Nun kriegt die arme Pflanze rechts den ganzen Dreck ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Die pflanze ist so Staubig ich glaub noch Staubiger kann sie nicht werden. :*g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Ja das ist Ketchup... hab vor etwa 10 Minugen gegessen. xD ^^ 

es kommt noch besser Pic. xD


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

wtf, kann mit FF net antworten. Hängt sich FF komplett auf. :O
Erst kann ich nirgendwo hinklicken, dann isses Browserfenster schwarz. Nix geht. Muss den Browser dann in der Taskleiste beenden... :S



Soramac schrieb:


> Könntest mir posten? :<




CPU: Intel Core i7 860
Kühlung: Prolimatech Mega Shadow
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X
RAM: Corsair PC3-12800 C8 Dominator
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 55i
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB x2 @Raid0
SSD: Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-B10
Netzteil: Seasonic X-650
Lüfter: 5x beQuiet! SilentWings USC 120mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master 5,25"


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i7 860
> Kühlung: Prolimatech Mega Shadow
> Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X
> RAM: Corsair PC3-12800 C8 Dominator
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Nett nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei mir das B10 zu schlicht wäre, aber Style hat es auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

So, Fans bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> need
> ...


Dito... :S
Leider hab ich so gar kein Geld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Merton returns!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfamTmY5REw


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Kleine frage. und zwar in das LanCool K62 passt wohl die Neue Nvida sicher rein? oder sonst einer noch gute Gehäuse Ziwschen. 100-200 Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Die GTX480/470 sind so lang wie die alten GTX285. Das is etwas so lang wie ne HD5870. Wo die passt passt auch ne Fermi.
btw dachte du hastn Antec Twelve Hundred? :O Aber selbst dort sollte die locker passen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

es geht ja nicht um mich^^ 

Schein paar wohlen nun alle meine Freunde auch neuen Pc. erst der andere nun fragt mich der eine. xD ^^


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

In nen K62 sollte das Ding imo passen. So lang werden die nicht. 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories//galleries/news/astegmueller/2010/xtreme-systems-mindfury-gtx480-pics/00.jpg

Da istn Vergleich.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand gute Lüfter zeigen, die extrem leise sind und ins Antec Twelve Hundred reinpassen?

bzw. sollten nicht leuchten!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Danke noch mal.-_- ^^ er sucht gute Belüftetes Gehäuse.. und es Sollte schlicht sein nicht Bling Bling leuchten und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Wie wärs damit : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a300037.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]Kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand gute Lüfter zeigen, die extrem leise sind und ins Antec Twelve Hundred reinpassen?
> 
> bzw. sollten nicht leuchten!



Da gibts ne Menge.

beQuiet! Silentwings USC
Noctua NF-P12
Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL1 bzw. PL2
Noiseblocker Multiframes
Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL1 bzw. XL2
Coolink SwiF2-1201
Scythe SlipStream
Scythe S-Flex
Nanoxia DX12
Gelid Solutions Wing 12
Gelid Solutions Silent 12
Enermax Everest
Enermax Magma
Phobya Nano-G12 Silent
...

:X

Schau sonst mal hier rein:
http://www.dexgo.com...Hardware&id=464
http://www.dexgo.com...Hardware&id=439
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=Hardware&id=106


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Also ich habe mir vorhin die Noiseblocker Multiframe S2 oder so bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit : http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a300037.html
> Kann ich nur empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war im immer noch zu bunt-_-^^ 

er hat gesagt er will nix Freakiges lol xD ^^ musste ich lachen. also bin ich ein Freak wegen meinem Gehäuse.

er finde das recht gut. 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=29567&agid=632&apop=3

was haltet ihr davon? 

ich finde es so weit ich sehe gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Er muss wissen, was er will. Ich persönlich würde entweder zu nem Silverstone TJ08, LianLi PC-B10 oder nem Lancool K62 greifen. Wobei mein Favorit von den dreien das Lian Li ist.
Das Coolermaster ist nicht mein Geschmack aber die inneren Werte sehen top aus.
Wenns recht schlicht bleiben soll schau dir doch mal das Coolermaster CM690 an. Auchn schickes Case wie ich finde.
Oder wie wärs mit nem Lian Li PC-P50 Armorsuit?


----------



## Nebola (21. März 2010)

Sam, das Teil sieht wie ne Klimaanlage aus :>


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Wasserkühlung aus, einbauen und so alles? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Reti hatte doch mal ne Wakü laufen oder nicht?

btw hab ich grad mal die letzten Seite im HWLuxx Fermi Speku Thread nachgeholt. Ist ja sehr interessant was da zu Tage kommt. Ich glaube wir werden noch ein paar Mal von dieser Karte überrascht werden...


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Ob es irgendwie einfach ist ins Silverstone TJ07B eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen und was man da alles benötigt, ob das einfach ist.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

N TJ07 ist für ne Wakü eigentlich prädestiniert. Einfacher ists wahrscheinlich nur im Corsair Obsidian 800D.
Die Frage ist halt wofür du ne Wakü brauchst. Auch mit Luft kriegt man ein System absolut silent. Ne Wakü lohnt imo nur wenn du massiv OCst und imo auch nur bei i7 CPUs. Alle anderen lassen sich imo auch bei relativ starkem OC passabel auf Temperatur halten. Eventuell noch PII 955 und 965 über 4GHz. Aber sonst seh ich kaum nen Sinn darin. Dafür ist die Anschaffung sehr teuer und warten muss man so ne Wakü auch. Und nicht zu vergessen, wenn mal was schief geht kannste deinen PC auf die Halde schaffe.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Ja, was muss man denn da alles kaufen, gibts sowas in einem Kit oder kauft man sich das einzeln .. kenn mich da leider nicht aus :<


Gab es da nicht jemand mal im Hardwareluxx , hat glaub ich painschecks mal gepostet, wo jemand eine Wasserkühlung eingebaut?


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Musst schon alles einzeln kaufen. Kommt halt auch immer drauf an, was du alles kühlen willst.
Radiator(en), Pumpe, Kühler für die einzelnen Komponenten, Schlauch, Tüllen, AGB, destilliertes Wasser, Korrosionsschutzmittel und wenn benötigt Dinge wie Durchflussmesser, Temperatursensoren fürs Wasser, Lüfter.
Sind so die Hauptbestandteile. Zusammenstellen und kaufen muss man das alles selbst. Es gibt für fast jede dieser Komponenten unzählige Produkte auf dem Markt. Da brauchts echt Beratung von nem Fachmann wenn man sein Geld gut anlegen will.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Von einem Kit rate ich dir ab, ähnlich wie bei FertigPCs wirst du damit keine Freude haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was du brauchst: *Pumpe(Aquastream) *CPU-Kühler(Heatkiller 3.0 LT) *Graka-Kühler(ab. von der Graka) *Radiator(je nach Gehäuse und Lüfter) *Ausgleichsbehälter Rechne da schonmal mindestens mit 300€ für gute Komponenten.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Könntest mir vielleicht sagen von Caseking was ich brauche für das Gehäuse Silverstone TJ07B um den CPU und Graka zu kühlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox.htm

so wie der, hätte ich das gerne :>


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Was Waküteile angeht: aquatuning ist dein Freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist halt auch, WAS du kühlen willst. Also welche exakte Hardware. Im Regelfall sollte jeder Trippleradiator mit CPU+GPU fertig werden. Ins TJ07 passt mit nem bisschen fummeln auchn Quadradiator. Ansonsten halt wie genannt Pumpe, AGB, passende Kühler, Schlauch und Tüllen. Wieviel du von dem allen brauchst musst du dir vorher überlegen, weil du halt wissen musst wie du den Schlauch verlegst.
So wie im Murdermod wirst dus ohne weiteres eh nicht hinbekommen, weil der gute Charles das Case komplett umgebaut hat. Stichwort: iATX. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Könntest mir vielleicht sagen von Caseking was ich brauche für das Gehäuse Silverstone TJ07B um den CPU und Graka zu kühlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da bräuchte man die genaue Hardware, ist nicht so wie bei Lukü dass jeder Kühler auf zig Sachen passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Kennt jemand eine Website oder so, wo man das nachlesen kann, wie jemand eine zusammen gebaut hat.


Wollte eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte und den CPU kühlen.

So am besten eine Einkaufsliste was man für Wasserkühlung alles brauch.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Der Witz ist, dass man dazu wissen muss welche  CPU und vor allem WELCHE GRAFIKKARTE du verbaust. Die GPU-Kühler sind meistens Vollkühler die fast die komplette Karte bedecken. Die passen nur auf bestimmte Karten, jede Karte hat nen anderen Kühler und für Nonreferenz-Karten nen Wasserkühler zu finden ist nahezu n Ding der Unmöglichkeit...


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

Ja, das ist mir klar. Das weiß ich was ich da kaufen muss, welchen CPU Kühler und GPU.


Mir gings nur drum, was für Schläuche, Radiator, Pumpe und so ich brauch.


----------



## Niranda (21. März 2010)

das schlimme am programmieren ist:
Man hat nie einen Designer, der einem ein paar Grafiken fix bastelt und selbst ist man zu unfähig dazu -.-"


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir klar. Das weiß ich was ich da kaufen muss, welchen CPU Kühler und GPU.
> 
> 
> Mir gings nur drum, was für Schläuche, Radiator, Pumpe und so ich brauch.



Pumpe würde ich nach ner Aquastream schauen-
 Radiator hängt von den Lüftern ab; der NexXxoS-Xtreme-III war immer ein P/L-Tipp für langsam drehende Lüfter(Link). Schläuche und Tüllen, naja wie dus haben willst. Gefallen dir eher dicke oder dünne Schläuche? Willst du stecken oder verschrauben?


----------



## Soramac (21. März 2010)

http://www.million-d...9/murderbox.htm

Quasi, wie dort möchte ich das machen.


Die Grafikkarte und den CPU kühlen, jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, was das Rote Ding da ist, die Pumpe? Und die Schläuche, wo die unten reingehen, zum Radiator?

Verschrauben würde ich die dann.


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Das is der AGB, oder auf lang: Ausgleichsbehälter.
Sieht nach 16/10er Schlauch aus.

Die Pumpe sieht man auf dem 6.BIld recht gut. Da kommt der Schlauch von oben rein. Ist ne Laing. Welche genau keine Ahnung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> das schlimme am programmieren ist:
> Man hat nie einen Designer, der einem ein paar Grafiken fix bastelt und selbst ist man zu unfähig dazu -.-"



So kenne ich das auch. Designer sind im allgemeinen schlechte Programmierer und Programmierer können nicht designen. Ich muss sagen, daß ich auch null Talent zum designen einer Webseite habe.
Irgendwelche Grafiken erstellen langweilt mich sowieso und auch wenn ich Material habe, so fehlt mir das Talent, daß ganze mit CSS so zurecht zu rücken, daß es auch gut aussieht.

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, daß meine CSS-Kenntnisse eher rudimentär sind. Ich kenne das Prinzip, habe aber zuwenig damit gearbeitet, als das ich da schnell was zaubern könnte.
Zum Glück gibt es bei uns eine Masterpage, die das Design schon komplett vorgibt. Und Javascript kann man sich bei ASP.Net auch größtenteils sparen, bzw. es wird einen viel abgenommen.
Denn Javascript gehört auch zu den Dingen, die ich hasse.

Die serverseitige Implementierung ist das Interessante für mich. Am besten mit C# und nicht so eine Frickelsprache, wie PHP.


----------



## Rethelion (21. März 2010)

Hm verschrauben wird aber teuer, aber musst du entscheiden wies dir gefällt.
Schlauch würd ich den hier nehmen, nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn: http://www.aquatunin...-ID--Clear.html
Gibts auch in Farbe, UV-Aktiv: http://www.aquatunin...ktiv-Black.html
Kannst dir natürlich auch einen normalen Schlauch nehmen und denn nacher Sleeven.

Anschlüsse wären dann einer von diesen hier: http://www.aquatunin...--3-Style-.html http://www.aquatunin...--OD-5-8--.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Felix (MSN) 

und nvidia sagt mindestens 650 1 aber mehr ist immer besser  also zeig mal

ICH KANN NET MEHR VOR LACHEN. xD 


 Felix (MSN) und ati sagt 800 empfehlung  dann sagen die noch mehr schrott 


also Jungs braucht man ein 800 watt netzeil? LOOOOOOOOL ne der ist end geil xD ^^


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Jedes 600W Netzteil wird ne GTX480 stämmen können. Die Hersteller übertreiben mit ihren Angaben eh n stückweit, um jedem Problem der User in dieser Beziehung aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2010)

Ich weis fand es einfach zu lustig als er mir das geschrieben hat. xD ^^


EDIT: man wird das eine OP durch das Internet. er wohnt dummer weise in Deutschland. hab in nur 3 mal gesehen bei einer lan party. ^^ nun muss ich dann so zu sagen, über Skype sagen wie er das zeug einbauen muss Aber er stellt sich das viel zu schwer vor. Spätistens nach dem CPU kann der alles alleine. xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. März 2010)

kurzer einwurf ehr ne frage reichen
450 Watt
+ 12 V1/V2= 15A/15A 
+ 12 V3/V4= 16A/16A
für ne GTX 260 BE ist noch einer der ersten von XFX
eigentlich schon oder bin mir grad nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NT ist 80+Bronze Zertifiziert

Hab noch ein zweites grad endeckt ist nen bissel günstiger und bringt
550Watt
+ 12 Volt 1 19 A
+ 12 Volt 2 20 A 

Ohne Zertifizierung auf 80+

Edit: Jo Sam das kenn ich, helf auch immer nem ösi über skype^^


----------



## Kyragan (21. März 2010)

Reichen beide locker. Der Ökobilanz wegen würde ich dennoch das erste vorziehen. Deine Stromrechnung wirds dir danken.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Reichen beide locker. Der Ökobilanz wegen würde ich dennoch das erste vorziehen. Deine Stromrechnung wirds dir danken.



Ich könnt nu sagen ich zahl ja nicht aber das eigentlich egal dann danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> So kenne ich das auch. Designer sind im allgemeinen schlechte Programmierer und Programmierer können nicht designen. Ich muss sagen, daß ich auch null Talent zum designen einer Webseite habe.
> Irgendwelche Grafiken erstellen langweilt mich sowieso und auch wenn ich Material habe, so fehlt mir das Talent, daß ganze mit CSS so zurecht zu rücken, daß es auch gut aussieht.
> 
> Wobei ich auch sagen muss, daß meine CSS-Kenntnisse eher rudimentär sind. Ich kenne das Prinzip, habe aber zuwenig damit gearbeitet, als das ich da schnell was zaubern könnte.
> ...



Naja das mit den div-boxen geht. es ist manchmal echt nervig, weils nicht so will wie man selbst will, aber man entdeckt iwann den dämlichen fehler - wie es halt so immer ist xD
CSS ist aber echt toll und was es für schöne möglichkeiten bietet =) Besser als mit Tabellen zu arbeiten! xD

ASP.NET hab ich mir mal angeschaut. Im Prinzip ist es ja auch nur wieder klick, ziehen, pushen und drücken. Mir persönlich macht das keinen Spaß. Ich hab lieber was, wo ich sagen kann: gugg mal, alles selbst gebaut! =)
Zumal es manchmal ganz praktisch ist, wenn man's manuell kann, man hatplötzlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten.

Das schlimmste am Web ist allerdings der Standard. Was nützt ein Standard, wenn sich niemand dran hält?!
Ich nehme immer Firefox als orientierung. Chrome und Safari verhalten sich in fast allen Fällen genauso wie Firefox, Mozilla auch, somit hab ich gleich mehr. Aber Microsoft geht mir sowas von auf die Nüsse.
Ständig ein neues Stylesheet bauen mit einer Browserweiche, nur damit die ihren eigenen Standard bekommen. Ok, wenn sie noch nicht ganz CSS3 drin haben ist das nicht schlimm. Aber dass der IE die Pixel bzw Prozentangaben der Positionierung komplett anders berechnet treibt einen in den Wahnsinn

Bei meinem aktuellen Projekt, was auch Multilanguagefähig sein soll sitze ich das erste mal an XML dran.
Ich weiß nicht. XML bietet sehr viele Möglichkeiten, es ist ja fast wie mit Atombomben auf Flöhe werfen. Aber man hat viiiiiiel zu viele Tags, die man ständig öffnen und schließen muss.
Sonst habe ich immer ein 2-D-Array genommen. Die erste Dimension für das Element, die zweite Dimension für die Sprache.
Dann habe ich einfach in Excel eine Tabelle erstellt:
Hallo | Hello | Hossa
... als xls gespeichert und mit meiner eigenen Funktion alle Fehler abgefangen, die so auftreten könnten.

kurz, knapp und schnell. Natürlich war dann der Quellcode mit Kommentaren geflutet, was wieder nicht so toll war, aber selbst das hat sich mittlerweile auf ein - zwei wörter normalisiert und ist nun übersichtlich.
Naja, das mit dem XML werd ich jetzt wohl durchziehen. =/


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

Selber bauen kann auch schön sein. Aber gerade in komplexen Business-Anwendungen, in denen du viel mit Grids die wiederum in Tabcontainern implementiert sind, arbeiten musst,
da bist du froh, wenn du das nicht selbst ajaxen musst.

Das, was du mit dem Ajax-Toolkit out of the box alles machen kannst, ist schon heftig. Und das alles selbst zu implementieren ist nicht ganz ohne.
Hier und da mal nen simplen asynchronen Request einzubauen ist nicht das Ding. Aber in der Firma bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, wenn ich mich darum nicht kümmern muss.
Die serverseitige Business-Logik unserer Web-Portale ist bereits derart komplex, da bist du um alles froh, was du nicht selbst machen musst.


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Danke Rethelion und Kyragan, werde mir das mal alles noch genauer anschauen und dann gucken, was ich kaufe. Habe mir aber diese Empfehlungen schonmal gespeischert.

Mal eine andere Frage: Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle Borderlands, wie würdet ihr das finden, wenn World of Warcraft so in dieser Grafik aufgebaut wäre?

Würde das schon cool finden, wenn man z.B. in Warsong im Tunnel sich kloppt und das Blut gegen die Wände spritzt und alles ;p


um nochmal kurz auf die Wasserkühlung zurück zu kommen, es gehen bei manchen Leuten auch noch 2 Wasserschläuche an das Mainboard, wofür ist das geeignet?

http://www.million-d...lian-li-g70.htm

im 5. Bild zu sehen neben den Ram Riegeln links. Dient das als Temperaturmessung oder Mainboard Kühlung? :>


----------



## Niranda (22. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Selber bauen kann auch schön sein. Aber gerade in komplexen Business-Anwendungen, in denen du viel mit Grids die wiederum in Tabcontainern implementiert sind, arbeiten musst,
> da bist du froh, wenn du das nicht selbst ajaxen musst.
> 
> Das, was du mit dem Ajax-Toolkit out of the box alles machen kannst, ist schon heftig. Und das alles selbst zu implementieren ist nicht ganz ohne.
> ...



Naja gut in firmen sollte es ja auch gewisse standards geben. Würd mich auch ankotzen in den Code von nem Fremdling mich reinzufuchsen... >_>
In den meisten fällen ist man sogar schneller, wenn mans selbst neu schreibt (was aber nur bei kleinen Projekten geht) ^^


----------



## Rethelion (22. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> um nochmal kurz auf die Wasserkühlung zurück zu kommen, es gehen bei manchen Leuten auch noch 2 Wasserschläuche an das Mainboard, wofür ist das geeignet?
> 
> http://www.million-d...lian-li-g70.htm
> 
> im 5. Bild zu sehen neben den Ram Riegeln links. Dient das als Temperaturmessung oder Mainboard Kühlung? :>



Das ist wahr. die Chipsatz-Kühlung; kannst aber auch die Spawas, NB und SB unter Wasser setzen. Macht auch etwas Sinn wenn du wenig oder nur langsamdrehende Lüfter hast, dann können die Komponenten nämlich schnell warm werden.

Temperatur kannst du so nicht auslesen, wie soll das gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst dir aber einen Sensor einbauen oder (glaub ich) bei der Aquastream Ultra ist einer integriert.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2010)

nein, das sind Mainboardkühler. Du musst bedenken: Mit einer Wasserkühlung wird häufig der Airflow im Gehäuse relativ niedrig, dadurch steigt die MB-Temperatur. Bei OC ist das nicht gerade toll, desshalb wird auch das Mainboard oft geflutet. Das links neben den Ramriegeln ist der Chipsatz, das links oben neben der CPU sind die Spannungswandler. 

Einzelkühler gefallen mir nicht so sehr, da sind die Fullcover deutlich schicker (aber auch teurer). Die sehen dann so aus: 
http://free0.hiboox.com/images/2509/4f1c3db610e2d284273a1e212d1f821f.jpg 
http://free0.hiboox.com/images/2509/1c5e98837c7c91cb9dc9a386d291f3ed.jpg


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

In Fremdcode wirst du dich bei uns immer einarbeiten müssen. Zum einen gehen bei uns sämtliche SQL-Abfragen über einen selbstgeschriebenen OR-Mapper, der bestimmt einige Millionen Zeilen Code umfasst, außerdem haben wir eine derart heftige Basis, daß da nochmal einige Millionen Code zusammenkommen. Bis du überhaupt mal das Webprojekt aufgesetzt hast, unter Berücksichtigung aller Bibliotheken, Datenbanken, Stammdaten und so weiter, bis dahin siehst du dich schon mit einer Funktionalität konfrontiert, daß du erstmal nicht mehr weißt, wo oben oder unten ist.

Von plane startet bei uns kein neues Projekt.


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Das ist garnicht so einfach, wie gedacht.

Wenn ich jetzt mir das Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Silverstone/Alle-Silverstone-Gehaeuse/Silverstone-TemJin-SST-TJ07-B-black::3928.html

holen werde, möchte ich dann gerne die Grafikkarte und den CPU kühlen. Muss ich dann noch das Mainboard kühlen, oder reicht das Gehäuse völlig aus?


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2010)

Geldsegen ausgebrochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im TJ07 musst du das Board nicht zwangsweiße mitkühlen, außer du willst wirklich 4GHz+ dauerhaft laufen lassen.


Ein paar kleine Anmerkungen zu dem Gehäuse: 
-Momentan absolutes Mainstream-WaKü-Case. Jeder mit genug Kohle kauft sich das Ding 
-tolles Design und enorm praktisch für WaKüs, auch für Quadradis
-extrem groß
-gibts schon für 260€


Falls du jetzt tatsächlich das Temjin kaufen willst und dazu gleich noch eine WaKü, dann würde ich mal im Luxx nachfragen. Die schreiben dort doch des öfteren WaKü-Zusammenstellungen für genau das Case rein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Geldsegen ausgebrochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, seine Elten haben scheinbar im Lotto gewonnen.

EDIT:


*Update vom 22.03.2010* 
Die finale TDP der Geforce GTX 480 steht laut Fudzilla fest. Demnach beträgt die Thermal Design Power der Ferm-Karte "nur" 250 Watt - und somit fast 50 Watt weniger als bisher angenommen. ImForum von Beyond3D wurde zudem eine Folie seitens PC-Zilla geleakt, welche den Mittelwert verschiedener Spiele zeigen soll. Dieser zufolge schlägt die GTX 470 die HD 5850 und die GTX 480 die HD 5870 mit geringem Vorsprung. 

http://www.pcgamesha...afikkarte/News/

Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ob das Stimmt? ^^ wär ja ein Fail für Nvidia^^


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Ah okay, danke Asoriel.

Zu der anderen Bemerkung sage ich mal nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardware kennt ja noch keiner, von daher ;p


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein, seine Elten haben scheinbar im Lotto gewonnen.



Ist das denn kein Geldsegen ? :>

So von halb 11 bis um halb 2 beim Orthopäden gesessen.

Toll jetzt habe ich so ne Kack Kniebandage :<


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Hilfe, ich kaufe mir ein Rechner wahrscheinlich mit einer Wasserkühlung habe somit im Lotto gewonnen... cool.


Habe mir aber ein MacBook Pro gekauft und nicht im Lotto gewonnen... komisch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ist das denn kein Geldsegen ? :>


auch wieder wahr... 5 Stunden Schlaf reichen mir wohl nicht. xD





Soramac schrieb:


> Die Hardware kennt ja noch keiner, von daher ;p



Wirst ja Wohl kaum Pentium 2 in das Gehäuse einbauen. xD

EDIT:



Soramac schrieb:


> Habe mir aber ein MacBook Pro gekauft und nicht im Lotto gewonnen... komisch.




pfff ja und dein Apple Crap Interessiert mich net.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2010)

Soramac ich bin neugierig! Wenns nicht öffentlich sein soll, dann auch gerne via PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dann würde es auch erheblich leichter fallen, passende Komponenten zu finden)


----------



## muehe (22. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So von halb 11 bis um halb 2 beim Orthopäden gesessen.



hattest Termin ? weil ohne Termin geht das doch


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Ja ich hatte einen Termin.

Weil ein Arzt im Urlaub ist.

Vormir son Typ hatte volle 4 Stunden gewartet! geht in dne Behandlungsraum, kommt 2 min später wieder raus und ist fertig.

Und dafür wartet der 4 Stunden.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2010)

Ich versuche seit heute morgen einen Termin beim Pulmologen zu bekommen...hab Probleme mit der Lunge/den Atemwegen (als Nichtraucher).


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Da lobe ich mir meine kleines Kuhdorf hier. Ich kann selbst ohne Termin zum Arzt gehen, und musste bislang nie wirklich mehr als eine Stunde warten. Meistens dauert es nur so ~30Minuten :>


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2010)

Ja, das mit den Wartezeiten kenne ich... ich durfte mal 3 Stunden beim Zahnarzt warten, dann hab ich mal gefragt ob ich heute schon noch dran komme und die Frau an der Rezeption meinte darauf 'Ach, sie haben wir ganz vergessen' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wäre schön wenns bei uns auch so wäre. Ich bin zwar fast nie beim Hausarzt, aber wenn dann ist das Wartezimmer voll mit Rentnern die nur zum Arzt gehen damit sie im Wartezimmer mit den anderen reden können... und das geben die auch zu.


----------



## muehe (22. März 2010)

Privatpatient müsste man sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

In meiner 68k Einwohner Stadt gibt es nur 3 Orthopäden, 1 ist im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2010)

Bringt in dem Fall auch nicht immer was... 
Meine Mutter ist Privat versichert und wartet auch nicht kürzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Pff. wenn du hier im Februar zum Arzt gehst kriegste mit Glück nen Termin für  Juni. Meiner Mutter gegenüber meinten sie letztens, vllt. könnte man sie anfang August dazwischenschiebe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora Bei Wakü muss dir aber bewusst sein, dass das Ding regelmäßige Wartung benötigt. Nicht nur der Aufbau macht mehr Arbeit als Lukü!


----------



## Niranda (22. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> In Fremdcode wirst du dich bei uns immer einarbeiten müssen. Zum einen gehen bei uns sämtliche SQL-Abfragen über einen selbstgeschriebenen OR-Mapper, der bestimmt einige Millionen Zeilen Code umfasst, außerdem haben wir eine derart heftige Basis, daß da nochmal einige Millionen Code zusammenkommen. Bis du überhaupt mal das Webprojekt aufgesetzt hast, unter Berücksichtigung aller Bibliotheken, Datenbanken, Stammdaten und so weiter, bis dahin siehst du dich schon mit einer Funktionalität konfrontiert, daß du erstmal nicht mehr weißt, wo oben oder unten ist.
> 
> Von plane startet bei uns kein neues Projekt.



Jap das kenn ich.
Unser Bankensystem ist auch gewaltig. Der eine arbeitet schon seit 10 Jahren hier und kennt eig. alles auswendig. Wenn ich mal da was machen muss guggst du wortwörtlich in die Röhre und wirst von Informationen erschlagen.
SQL mag ich auch nicht so, wohl ein weiterer Grund. Darum versuch ich mich immer abzuseilen und an anderen Projekten zu arbeiten. Die Haussteuerung liegt auch wieder braach - schade wie ich finde, das hat spaß gemacht.
Habe mir letzte Woche eine steuerbare cam bestellt, war mit 250 Taken nicht grad billig. Aber damit zu spielen macht einfach spaß <:
Als erstes verfolgte sie nur einer bestimmten Farbe. Jetzt versuch ich mich daran, bestimmten Formen zu folgen. ^^ Also alles was wie ein Kreis aussieht klappt schonmal - aber sehr buggy xD
Am ziel will ich einfach Gesichter erkennen lassen. Kann mir da ein paar Webaplicationen sehr gut vorstellen. ^^
Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. März 2010)

Gogo macht mit bei der Petition gegen ELENA !
Nur noch bis 25.03. zeit!

ELENA - Beteilgung an der Verfassungsbeschwerde


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Irgendne Internetpetition hilft da wenig. Da müssen einfach zigtausende auf den Straßen stehen. Wird nur keiner tun.


----------



## Crucial² (22. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs & Mädels,

bin zur Zeit bisschen am Nachdenken, welche Spiele ich mir kaufen werde, sobald mein neuer PC da ist...

*Geplant ist schon mal:*
- Bioshock 1
- Bioshock 2

*Da einige meiner Kumpels "CoD 4: Modern Warfare 2" auf der PS3 zocken wird auch viel darüber geredet. Und da ich auch oft zuschaue oder mitspiele (halt nur auf Konsole bisher) und es mir wirklich mega Spaß macht, würd ich es mir halt jetzt auch kaufen? (kostet bei Amazon zur Zeit nur um um die 25€).

Aber: Gibt es echt so viele Cheater in der PC Version? Kann das jemand mal beschreiben oder so? Oder hat sich das gebessert inzwischen?
*


----------



## Ogil (22. März 2010)

Es gibt sicher mehr Noobs die jeden als Cheater betiteln der besser ist als sie selbst - viel mehr als wirkliche Cheater.

Dir ist aber klar, dass Du nicht mit Deinen PS3-Kumpels zusammen zocken kannst, wenn Du die PC-Version hast?

PS: Wegen anderen Spielen ist halt die Frage, welche Art Spiele Du so spielst? Vor allem Shooter?


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

Kauf dir Bad Company 2, damit bist du erstmal beschäftigt. Macht einfach tierisch Bock. So langsam arbeite ich mich auch hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/VolleMoehre


----------



## Ogil (22. März 2010)

Naja - kommt halt drauf an was einem mehr Spass macht. Mir macht MW2-MP mehr Spass als der BFBC2-MP - aus diversen Gruenden. Aber das ist freilich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2010)

Jo, klar. Sowas soll es auch geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mit dem Spiel aktuell sehr glücklich. Bis Battlefield 3 rauskommt, lässt sich damit gut die Zeit überbrücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich gibt es BF3 dann auch mit zerstörbaren Gebäuden und so. Dieser Faktor macht nämlich am meisten Laune. Wo man noch kurz zuvor im Haus hinter einer schützenden Mauer fröhlich den vorbeilaufenden Spielern eine Granate ins Gesicht schoss, kann im nächsten Moment schon die Mauer weg sein und man steht im Freien.

Call of Duty im Multiplayer war irgendwie noch nie so meins.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *
> Aber: Gibt es echt so viele Cheater in der PC Version? Kann das jemand mal beschreiben oder so? Oder hat sich das gebessert inzwischen?*



Nein gibt es nicht.

Es sind einfach die ich sag es mal "Blagen" die am Wocheende 2 Stunden zocken dürfen, und bei jedem Tod den anderen als Hacker beleidigen.

Das ist meist einfach nur lächerlich. Richtige Hacker z.B. antworten wie Chinafarmer in WoW zu 95% nicht auf Beleidigungen, Fragen oder sonst was.

Es gibt lang net soviele Hacker wie in Css würde ich mal sagen. Gut es fällt anders auf, in Css gibt es millionen von Servern, in MW2 nicht.

Aber spiel es einfach es macht im Multiplayer halt irre fun. Und wenn wer Cheatet ist das net so schlimm.

Aimbot weiß ich net ob es das bei MW2 gibt, Wallhack ja, aber wenn du nen Hertzschlagsensor hast, siehst du Ihn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (22. März 2010)

Das ich dann nicht mit denen Spielen kann war mir schon klar, aber dann kann ich mitreden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und suche ja eh einen neuen Online-Shooter!

Weiß nicht, mag Battlefield nicht so: Bin eher Fan von kleineren Maps und schnellen Runden. Auch kann ich Fahrzeuge nicht so leiden.

Also ist das mit den Cheatern gar nicht so übertrieben Schlimm wie immer behauptet wird?


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Also ist das mit den Cheatern gar nicht so übertrieben Schlimm wie immer behauptet wird?



Nein ist es nicht, das sind zu 80% Gimps die meinen mit Ihrem Uberskill alles zukillen, und wenn Sie sterben sinds Cheater.


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Jaein. Als ich noch gezockt hab wars schon auffallend. Waren massig Aimbotter und auch reichlich Wallhacker am Start. VAC bannt Cheater zwar, aber erst sehr spät was mir in meiner aktuellen Runde eben nich weiterhilft.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Ja am Anfang stimmte das aufjedenfall. Aber mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich schlimm.

Also wenn ich davon ausgehe 3 Stunden am Tag MW2 zuspielen, ist im Durchschnitt alle 2 Tage, 1 Cheater aufem Server.

Also man kann es sehr gut verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

So Doppelpost aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier mal nen Bericht von Berlet heute aus meiner Stadt.

In den Hauptrollen: Ich, Ein "Normaler" Junge, ein fetter Junge.

Also besagter Berlet Unna Innenstadt.

Ich gehe dann mal in die Computerabteilung und sehe mich um.

Sind die beiden Jungs dort. Sie stehenvor einem Macbook Pro

Das Fette Kind sagt zu dem anderen: _"Hey, guck mal, das ist das neue Windows 7"_

Normales Kind: _"Ja habe ich schon von gehört, ist doch von Apple oder ?"_


Ich habe gelacht das gibts net, guckt mich das fette Kind an und fragt: _"Was ist so lustig?"_

Dann ich: _"Ach nix nix, schon gut. Lag wohl so in der Luft!"_

Hachja.

Nun wissen wir > Windows 7 = Mac OS

Und das nächste Os wird wohl_ "Windows OX X SnowVista 8" _heißen.


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem:

Bin grade auf ner 2Mann-LAN. Wir wollten jetzt eigentlich gemütlich ein paar DotA 2on2's zocken, nur gibts da etwas das nicht so ganz will wie wir. Wenn ich ein Game eröffne, kommt er zwar in mein Game rein, aber kein anderer aus dem Battle.net. Wenn er ein Game eröffnet, dann kann ich zwar bei ihm drauf, doch erscheinen bei mir alle als "Unbekannt", und nach ein paar Sekunden werd ich disconnectet. Ich dachte erst, es liegt an den Ports die ja nicht freigegeben sind, doch ab da wirds erst richtig mies. Ich beziehe mein Internet über seinen Rechner. Also er "hängt" mit W-LAN am Router dran, und ich übern Switch an seinem Rechner. Er hat dann halt die Verbindung geshared. Wenn ich bei "cmd" nun bei uns beiden "ipconfig" eingebe, wirds komisch. Bei mir steht als IPv4-Adresse: 192.168.137.19 und als Standartgateway; 192.168.137.1. Bei ihm steht dort: 192.168.0.100, und 192.168.0.1 als Standartgateway. Ports im Router freigeben geht für mich nicht, dann kommt das Router und Rechner im selben Netzwerk sein müssen. 

Falls noch irgendwelche Informationen fehlen, einfach fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Cheater gibts nicht viele aber ich reg mich generell überjeden auf der mich killt xD aber ich flame nicht
Normalerweise müsst ihr gleiche IP's haben sprich 
wie ist seine Lan und wie ist seine W-Lan IP?
da müsste er dann 2 haben also eine für Lan und eine für WLan


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Bei LAN-Adresse steht bei ihm komischerweise 192.168.137.1 oO
WLAN ist halt 192.168.0.1


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Bei LAN-Adresse steht bei ihm komischerweise 192.168.137.1 oO
WLAN ist halt 192.168.0.100


Doppelpost thanks to stupid m8 :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Dass muss sich ja Unterscheiden sind ja zwie verschiedene Netzwerke
Dann stimmt das da zumindest schonmal
habt ihr kein Crossoverkabel da das ihr ohne switch hantieren könnt?
Mach mal deine Firewall aus


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Crossoverkabel haben wir keins. Firewall ist aus :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

hmm Sind die nötigen Ports im Router
6112-6119 Freigegeben auch für dich? falls nötig
Edit :Hast du auch den letzten ptach drauf ?


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Für mich kann ich die garnicht freigeben. Dann kommt ja immer ich bin nicht im Netzwerk.

Nochwas: Bei seiner LAN-Verbindung steht ja als IPv4-Adresse: 192.168.139.1, genau die steht bei mir unter Standartgateway :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Joa so ist richtig 
Er ist dein Gate ins Internet
Und sein Gate ist der Router
W-Lan und das Netzwerk zwischen euch sind ja zwei verschiedene Netze


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Hilft mir jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich weiter dann :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Solche Lan basteleien sind kacke deshalb hab ich mir auch mal ne W-Lan Karte für 15 Euro geholt das macht einiges viel einfacher :O

Edit: ansonsten mal im Router Port 6112 freigeben und Firewalls aus bzw auch drauf einstellen


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Also ich habe gestern das auch so konfiguriert in meinem Router und kann nun hosten. Einfacher als gedacht. Windows Firewall ist aus

Betirebssystem Windows 7

T-Online Speedport W 701V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

So sieht das bei Vodafone aus da kann mans sogar Rein Kopieren

[attachment=10132:Router.JPG]


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Nice Screens, srsly. Aber bringen tun dir mir nichts. IP's etc. sind alle freigeben. Er kann ja auch im Battle.net hosten, nur kann ich dann nicht joinen. Wenn ich hoste, dann kann nur er joinen. Also ziemlich grausam :/


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Muss ich für euch hosten als Zuschauer ;p


----------



## Soramac (22. März 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich keine Spiele mehr, die einen so anreißen, früher als World of Warcraft rauskam, hat man gezockt wie blöd und wenn man eine Nacht durchgemacht hat, hat jemand dich dann Morgens angeschrieben... wow schon 3 Level weiter. Oder man hatte Verzauberkunst auf 300 und war der Meister auf dem Server.

Habe mir vorhin eine Gamecard für World of Warcraft gekauft, reingeguckt, wieder zugemacht... ;/

Macht irgendwie jedes Game kein Spaß mehr, weil auch nur Affen da sind ..

Anno 1404 Venedig gekauft, kann man natürlich nicht spielen einen Monat wegem dem ach so tollen Kopierschutz .


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Just Cause 2 kommt 26. raus demo gibts grad bei Steam 
Ansonsten AC2 aber da failed der Kopierschutz auch 
Metro 2033 ist auch fett


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Metro2033 ist gut, aber nix um einen Monate zu fesseln. Aktuell beschäftigt mich Bad Company 2 mehr als genug. Ansonsten kann ich zur Entspannung immer wieder in ner Runde Anno 1404 versinken.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

zur entspannung zock in L4D2 Uncut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Audiosurf das rockt
DMC4
aber eigentlich fesselt nix die zeiten dieser spiele sind vorbei obwohl ich grad noch mal MW2 durchzock zum 3. mal auf Veteran immernoch geil 
und um auf Retro ma zum komme ich zock GTA2 oder Diablo 2 immer wieder gern


----------



## Vaishyana (22. März 2010)

Jetzt könnt ihr mal beobachten, wie das WoW Forum im Sekundentakt mit Beiträgen bereichert wird^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

XD voll geil


----------



## Vaishyana (22. März 2010)

http://img200.images...unbenanntiu.jpg

Echt hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad mal seit 9 Minuten Server down.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Ich hab nen lustiges spiel für euch
gebt mal bei google

Edit: rausgenommen war zu hart

viel spaß


----------



## Shefanix (22. März 2010)

Bist du krank oder so? oO


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

MEINE AUGEN!

Definiere "lustig"


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wusste es macht wer das hat mir grad nem kumpel gezeigt "Informatik student die sind alle komisch
und von lusitg hab ich nie gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. März 2010)

Kein schönes Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich hab nen lustiges spiel für euch





Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> und von lusitg hab ich nie gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh, doch. ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Bist du krank oder so? oO



Nein, Jigsaw ist krank. Das übertrifft so ziemlich alles.


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bist du krank oder so? oO



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]und von lusitg hab ich nie gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


[/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich hab nen lustiges spiel für euch[/font]


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Wir sind zugleich Esp o_O

Komm mal Steam, will Plastikbomber Designer Cases sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

ok ich sollte meine eigenen posts auch lesen

/facepalm myself


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

@Nebola Dann schau dich mal NZXT um. ;D
Oder alternativ Enermax Gehäuse. Die sind genauso grausam.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Nebola Dann schau dich mal NZXT um. ;D
> Oder alternativ Enermax Gehäuse. Die sind genauso grausam.



Wenn ich dir jetzt was poste kommen dir die Tränen, finds ber gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja wegen dem Bild, dank Adblock (ftw) Bild nie wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2010)

Glaub mir es gibt wesentlich schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hier haben wir neulich nachts um halb 4 gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://cgi.ebay.de/Luxus-Design-Micro-ATX-Gehaeuse-mit-Firewire-2xUSB-242_W0QQitemZ370352875757QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Elektronik_Computer_Gehäuse?hash=item563ac068ed
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Man achte auf die Beschreibung - Luxus Design Gehäuse - 'mit CPU Duft und 80mm Lüfter' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Erinnert mich an: 
http://frickdesign.de/produkte.aspx?kategorie=1

Die armen Lian Lis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Die würde ich net mal geschenkt nehmen. So hässlich.


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Exakt.
Ich würde denen sogar Geld zahlen, dass sie mir eins der Originalcases überlassen um es vor der Verdammnis zu retten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2010)

Saftige Preise für soviel schlechtes Design... wenn sie wenigstens ganz aus Holz wären würde ich ja nichts sagen. 

Aber ein paar Bretter auf ein LianLi kleben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Kauf mir jetzt auch nen Lian li, kleb 3 sperrholz bretter dran und für 800 luxus design mit cpu duft auf ebay


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2010)

Kann mir einer eine gute Wlan PCI karte empfehlen?


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Da gibts Unterschiede? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Kyragan, hier ne Tupperdose für dein Brot :> Klick


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

*[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]






			[/font]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





			!!!GREEN DESIGN GEHÄUSE DER EXTRAKLASSE MIT 550WATT HOCHLEISTUNGS NETZTEIL(FLÜSTERLEISE!)!!!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





			[/font]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]
> *[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bei uns ist ein leises Hochleistungsnetz mit 550 Watt Ausgangsleistung schon montiertdabei! Der thermogeregelte Lüfter sorgt für optimale Temperatur und ist dabeiflüsterleise!!
> Natürlich ist das Netzteil P4-ready![/font][/font]*
> *[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*


*[/font][/font]*
*[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]*
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Krasse Scheiße! PENTIUM 4!![/font]


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir einer eine gute Wlan PCI karte empfehlen?



Wenn du durch viele Wände muss dann sowas
W-Lan Karte
ansonsten geht jede karte eigentlich


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Das mal nen Rechner o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2010)

Ist Steam mal wieder weg oder liegts an mir? Bei mir wirst du wieder als seit einer Stunde off angezeigt Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist Steam mal wieder weg oder liegts an mir? Bei mir wirst du wieder als seit einer Stunde off angezeigt Nebola
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir auch... ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Steam failed.

Klick

Lest es euch genau durch. 


> Die Angabe der Gesamtsumme von 5,6 GHZ wurde u.a. in der Artikelbezeichnung wg. der besseren Übersicht gemacht und stellt lediglich die Gesamtsumme der jeweiligen addierten Leistungen pro
> Prozessorkern von 2,8 GHZ dar, welche getrennt voneinander arbeiten.
> 
> *²: Die 6 Jahre Garantie beziehen sich auf den CPU Kühler des Prozessors. Auf alle restlichen Komponenten gewähren wir die üblichen 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## muehe (22. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Wenn du durch viele Wände muss dann sowas
> W-Lan Karte
> ansonsten geht jede karte eigentlich



Antennen kann man ja auch noch tauschen gegen 9-11 dBi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2010)

Man beachte noch 



> und nach Anschluss des DSL Modems via GLAN im Internet surfen! Einfacher geht es nicht!



Wtf ist Glan ?

Edit:



> Originaler und modernster ARCTIC Alpine 64 GT drehzahlgesteuerter 4-pin Silent CPU Kühler für eine stabile und somit sichere Kühlung des Prozessors



Der modernste, den muss ich haben :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2010)

*Maus- und WASD-Kontroller für Xbox 360 angekündigt*


http://www.golem.de/1003/74002.html


Was haltet ihr von dem? maus für XBOX? sind Konsolen bald nur noch Billiger Spiele PC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2010)

Eine Konsole wird nie nimmer einen PC ablösen.
Investiert man in einen ordentlichen Wohnzimmer-PC, dann hat man einfach alles:
- Fernsehen (Kabel, Satelit, Antenne, DVB-T, Internet)
- Musik (CD, Downloads, Streams)
- Filme (DVD, BlueRay, USB-Sticks, Festplatte, Downloads, Streams)
- Aufnahmemöglichkeiten (Filme auf Festplatte mitschneiden, Streams downloaden)
- Fotoalbum (Fotos / Videos aus dem Urlaub o.ä. anschauen)
- Kommunikation (Chats, Webcam-sitzungen, Telefonie)
- Multimediaanwendungen (Fix mal Fotoalbum zusammenstellen. Video fix bearbeiten, Texte erstellen, mal googlen, Zeitungen laden (TV-Zeitung?), Terminübersichten, Bibliotheken, Shoppen usw.)

Wir bauen uns zuhause grad eine leise, sparsame aber doch leistungsstarke Kiste zusammen, wodrüber das ganze oben genannte läuft.
Dazu suchen wir uns noch Controller (zum Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), eine Maus und eine Tastatur - alles kabellos - am besten mit Dockingstation.

Eine konsole hingegen kann im Vergleich nix:
- Zocken
- Fotos/Videos/musik anguggn
- eingeschränkte Multimediafunktionen


----------



## Rethelion (23. März 2010)

Das meiste kann die PS3 ja schon jetzt und mit einer neuer Firmware lässt sich der Rest sicher auch realisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (23. März 2010)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die PS3 in naher Zukunft für Videobearbeitung oder korrekturen an Bildern genau so geeignet sein wird wie ein PC... Auch die Anschlüsse für alle Wege eines TV Signals sind nciht vorhanden und lassen sich nicht per Firmwareupdate herbeizaubern ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (23. März 2010)

Weiß jemand ob es noch Probleme mit dem Ati tray tool und Windows 7 64 Bit Version gibt!? 

Möchte bei Divinity 2 AA aktivieren wozu ich das ATT benötige jetzt hab ich immer wieder gelesen, dass das ATT aufgrund der digitalen Treibersignatur von win7 64 bit Probleme machen soll. Weiß jemand mehr dazu!?


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2010)

probleme? wtf o.o


----------



## Kaldreth (23. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> probleme? wtf o.o



ja nicht läuft


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2010)

ich wollt damit sagen:
Hab keine Probleme ^^ (Win7 64 Ult)


----------



## Soramac (23. März 2010)

Jetzt steht China da..

www.google.cn > www.google.hk

http://translate.goo...c%2Freport.html


----------



## Crucial² (23. März 2010)

3 Dinge hier mal kurz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Werde mir MW 2 also echt kaufen und als neuen Online-Shooter spielen.

2. Kann mal jemand paar allgemeine Worte / Bewertung zu dieser Grafikkarte sagen?



> NVIDIA GeForce 8600
> 256 MB DDR2 SGRAM




3. Eignet sich so ein W-Lan Stick? Oder sollte man für W-Lan irgendwas andres Benutzen? Habe eine Fritz-Box daheim.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. März 2010)

zu 1. tu das finde bc2 zwar deutlich besser aber schlecht ist MW nicht
zu 2. 256mb Speicher würde ich mir nicht holen bzw. wenn du MW damit spielen willst vergessen! Eignet sich nicht zum zocken! 
zu 3. ich würde beim Stick darauf achten, dass er den n Standart unterstützt. Der ermöglicht eine noch höhere Datenübertragung. Deiner Unterstützt "nur" bis g hier gibts näheres dazu http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11 der Stick muss auch nicht zwangsläufig von AVM sein!


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

Grafikkarte : alt und schwach

Wlan : wie willst du es denn nutzen ? dauerhaft am Rechner oder soll doch portable sein 

dauerhaft würde ich ne Karte nehmen oder zumindest nen Adapter wo man optional ne Antenne anschliessen kann


----------



## Crucial² (23. März 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> zu 1. tu das finde bc2 zwar deutlich besser aber schlecht ist MW nicht
> zu 2. 256mb Speicher würde ich mir nicht holen bzw. wenn du MW damit spielen willst vergessen! Eignet sich nicht zum zocken!
> zu 3. ich würde beim Stick darauf achten, dass er den n Standart unterstützt. Der ermöglicht eine noch höhere Datenübertragung. Deiner Unterstützt "nur" bis g hier gibts näheres dazu http://de.wikipedia....iki/IEEE_802.11 der Stick muss auch nicht zwangsläufig von AVM sein!



1. Stimmt vielleicht, bin aber noch nie ein BC/BF-Fan gewesen.

2. Nein nein, die Karte ist nicht für mich. Das ist die ehemalige Karte meines (inzwischen verkauften) Laptops. Konnte auf der kaum ein Spiel ordentlich zocken - deshalb würde mich jetzt halt interessieren wie die Grundsätzlich überhaupt ist.

3. Was meinst du mit "Standart". Werde aus der Wiki-Seite nicht schlau... Was bedeutet "nur bis g"? Würde den Stick dauerhaft an einem Desktop-PC nutzen. Was für Karten eignen sich da?


----------



## Rethelion (23. März 2010)

Habt ihr eine Idee wie während einer Betriebssystem-Installation oder im BIOS Screenshots machen kann?


----------



## aseari (23. März 2010)

Digitalkamera oder von der Installation wenn man eine VM benutzt... Also das Betriebssystem in einer VM installiert.


----------



## Rethelion (23. März 2010)

Naja mit der Digicam hat man wieder eine schlechte Qualität; und in ner VM kann ichs nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Ich wünsch mir schon seit Jahren einen Monitor der per Knopfdruck einfach das Bild das er gerade anzeigt auf einem internen Speicher sichert für sowas... bisher hab ich so einen aber nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Außer nen Foto gibts keine Möglichkeit.
Sad but true.


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Schreib dochmal ne Mail an verschiedene Firmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, EIZO,, ka weiter fallen mir net ein o_O


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Samsung, Asus, Acer, Dell...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unwahrscheinlich, dass sowas kommt. Der Aufwand wäre für den Nutzen wohl zu groß. Wie oft bräuchte man son Feature denn?


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Samsung, Asus, Acer, Dell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nja. Aufwand eher nicht. Aber da es kein/kaum ein Mensch braucht, ist es unnütz. Deswegen wird das nirgends angeboten.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Und was impliziert fehlender Nutzen? Richtig, ein unausgewogenes Kosten-Nutzen bzw. Aufwand-Nutzen-Verhältnis zu Ungunsten des Herstellers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder in kurz: Der Aufwand wäre es nicht wert so eine Funktion anzubieten.

Edit: Drecks Quakenet, steht einfach Q aktuell nicht zur Verfügung. Ende vom Lied, kann mich net authen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Siedler 7 sieht irgendwie gut aus :>

Klick

Achja, HWV hat mir gerade noch gesagt das um 18:01 noch meine Fans versendet wurden, vllt wollen sie diesmal richtig liefern.


Z4 Boxen mussten storniert werden weil die ausgelaufen waren.
Mein Rechenr kam wegender Graka auch 7 Wochen zuspät.

Ich habe mit UPS Versand bestellt, und mit DHL wird gelierft, aha . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Es sieht gut aus, ja... aber hat den gleichen Kopierschutz wie AC2 und Silent Hunter 5, also wird es nicht gekauft... zumindest werd ich es nicht kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Mal aus reiner Neugier: WÜrde das eigentlich von der Stadt, Telekom, Kabel Deutschland... whatever bezahlt werden, wenn wir uns dazu entscheiden würden, "Hey, wir wollen eine 32k-Leitung, und nicht nur langsames 2k.", dass die dann bei uns die ~30m, welche die Auffahrt lang ist, das passende Kabel durch den Boden ziehen?


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Nö. Ziemlich sicher nicht.


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Ne, die kaufen dir ja auch kein Auto :>

Edit: Jetzt sind vorhin 6 Hosts abgekackt, bei paini auch. dann 1 Spiel gemacht, dann kam. Steam Verbindung getrennt. Omg.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Ach verdammt. Mein Internet regt mich einfach nur auf. Als ich vorhin noch bei meinem Kumpel war sind die GB nur so durchs Kabel geflogen, 5,4MB/s ist schon genial. Und jetzt darf ich hier mit meinen 200KB/s rumeiern. Dann habe ich grade mal bei Kabel-Deutschland nachgeschaut wegen Verfügbarkeit und bin leicht grantig geworden. Mein Straße, Hausnummer 12, alles verfügbar, Hausnummer 12a, dort wo ich wohne, garnichts verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vater meinte vorhin beim Essen, das sowas bis zu einer bestimmten Weite bezahlt wird. Wir zahlen für unsere 2k-Leitung 30€ im Monat, DSL32k mit Telefon kostet die ersten 12 Monate nur 23, und danach auch 30€. Das wäre dann halt mein "Uber-"Argument :>


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Welcome to IWnet@Modern Warfail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw YAY Q ist wieder da! Endlich wieder authen, wenn ich denn mein Passwort kennen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shefa Dein Uberargument bringt dir aber nix sobald ihr paar Tausend Euro berappen müsst um  den Hausanschluss legen zu lassen. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Das ist doch alles Mist hier! Hätten die gleich, als die vor ~10Jahren die Straße komplett erneuert haben, einfach unsere kleine Auffahrt ebend aufbuddeln und ein Kabel verlegen können. Ich brauch schnelles Internet.

Was mich ja am meisten gestört hat: Ich hab bei ihm schön gemütlich Sachen heruntergeladen, dann habe ich mal WC3 gehostet, und alle hatten einen Ping unter 50ms zu mir, und keinerlei Delay, Spikes oder Laggs. Wenn ich auch nur im Internet surfe und nebenbei hosten will, dann flamen sie alle rum.

Brb, erhängen.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Sei froh über das was du hast, es könnte schlimmer sein (45 kb/s zum Beispiel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Brb, erhängen.



Dann stimmt das brb net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm aber nen Stabiles Seil, oder nen Lan Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Du hast es aber auch mit dieser Gammel Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die nen Flop wird, werde ich lachen, und du wirst es hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. März 2010)

Wenn die Benchmarks stimmen, dann wäre das eine akzeptable Leistung. Und sollte auch der Preis von 450 Euro stimmen, dann wäre das legitim.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Joah, die Ergebnisse sehen doch ganz gut aus. Fände ich auf jeden Fall in Ordnung...


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Versuch gescheitert, Kabel gerissen.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14869&Itemid=143 <3


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Mir macht weniger die Leistung sorgen, sondern der idle-Vebrauch. ~70W idle sind einfach nicht zeitgemäß. Da verbrauchen 2 5870 CF weniger. :O
@Shefa Hättst halt mal nen 24Pin ATX Strang genommen. Mit so nem Lüfterkabel wird das nix... :X


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Kyra... ich hab den ATX-Strang genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn die Benchmarks stimmen, dann wäre das eine akzeptable Leistung. Und sollte auch der Preis von 450 Euro stimmen, dann wäre das legitim.



das wird wohl nix mit 450 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirst anfangs nochmal min. 100 draufschlagen können


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du hast es aber auch mit dieser Gammel Karte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab gedacht, die Vorstellung ist erst am 26.3 und die Benchmarks kommen am 29.3 raus? O.o
(Im Übrigen kommen auch am 29.3 endlich mal die Sachen für die Profiloberstufe raus, die diskutieren ja noch bei uns in der Landeshauptstadt (Kiel))
Aber naja. Verfügbar wird die eh nicht so schnell sein und ich bin ziemlich zerrissen, ob ich mir jetzt nern PC holen soll (mit einer Wartezeit wegen der HD 5850 von geschätzten 5 Jahren) oder ob ich irgendwie auf die Fermireihe hoffen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Ob sie echt sind kann ich nicht sagen hab es per Mail bekommen.. von einem Bekannt. 

aber sie sehe echt aus.. nicht übertrieben oder auch untertrieben. 

wir sehen es ja dann. =) 



Am 26 Wird Die karte Vorgestellt etc am 29 kann man sie kaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kyra... ich hab den ATX-Strang genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wirst du wohl ne Diät machen müssen. Mit Glück hungerst du dich sogar tot!


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Ich bin nicht dick, nur dick angezogen!


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14870&Itemid=246
Das geht ja schnell :>


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

ich glaub ich kauf diese Woche noch das Li PC-7FN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

PC-B10!!


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Oder die Holzteile für 800€ XDDDD


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Nichtmal mit schwarzer Innenraumlackierung :>


Ich kauf mir wohl noch die paar Dinge hier:

Nummer 1: http://www.yesasia.com/global/again-single-dvd-first-press-limited-edition-hong-kong-version/1020326153-0-0-0-en/info.html
Nummer 2: http://www.yesasia.com/global/shojo-s-normal-edition-japan-version/1019588044-0-0-0-en/info.html
Nummer 3: http://www.yesasia.com/global/syunkan-sentimental-normal-edition-japan-version/1021646706-0-0-0-en/info.html
Nummer 4: http://www.yesasia.com/global/my-short-stories-blu-spec-cd-first-press-limited-edition-japan-version/1020469769-0-0-0-en/info.html
Nummer 5: http://www.yesasia.com/global/cant-buy-my-love-normal-edition-japan-version/1004648283-0-0-0-en/info.html
Nummer 6: http://www.yesasia.com/global/from-me-to-you-japan-version/1004104617-0-0-0-en/info.html

Mir fehlt nur ein Sponsor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> PC-B10!!



ne zu teuer und Klappe tür mag ich nich

diese Schlitze beim 7FN find ich zwar auch nich so schön aber naja bei den anderen gefällt mir innen wieder weniger ohne grösseren Umbau

beim 8NB das "Gitter" nich bündig und innen auch paar kleinere Sachen die mir nich gefallen


----------



## Soramac (23. März 2010)

Hier.. not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl.. ne doch nicht


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Hmm.. Ne Asiatische Band die aus Frauen besteht *g*
Obwohl, wo ich reingehört hab, ich fands nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NUr die weibliche Stimme und das japanische haben mich genervt *g*


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ne zu teuer und Klappe tür mag ich nich
> 
> diese Schlitze beim 7FN find ich zwar auch nich so schön aber naja bei den anderen gefällt mir innen wieder weniger ohne grösseren Umbau



A05B!!

Wobei man da mit den Temps echt aufpassen muss. :/


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Es gibt nichts geileres als weibliche, junge Japanerinnen :>


Die ganzen CD's kosten verdammte 100€. Warum kriegt man sowas in DE auch net :/


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> A05B!!
> 
> Wobei man da mit den Temps echt aufpassen muss. :/



das Prinzip mit dem Netzteil vorn raus etc. gefällt mir da garnich ansonsten die Front perfekt

bin ja kein Modder bzw. extremModder werd auf jedenfall alles schön sleeven , was von Netzteil kommt alles nur Verlänerungen sleeven zwecks Garantie 

Modu87+ war ja nich grad günstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste morgen kommen heut nacht midnightgeshoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Naja das Problem, dass das Case hat ist dass die Grafikkarte durch den iATX Aufbau und ohne Abluftmöglichkeit heißt wie Sau. :/


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts geileres als weibliche, junge Japanerinnen :>
> 
> 
> Die ganzen CD's kosten verdammte 100€. Warum kriegt man sowas in DE auch net :/



Vom Aussehen unübertrefflich *g*


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ich glaub ich kauf diese Woche noch das Li PC-7FN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



It's a LianLi. 'Nough said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönes Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, Japanerinnen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Vom Aussehen unübertrefflich *g*



Nicht nur das Aussehen ist genial. Ich steh auch auf die Musik, was aber bestimmt an meiner allgemeinen Liebe zu Japan hängt. Ich find das Land einfach geil, war aber leider erst einmal dort, und dadran kann ich mich kaum erinnern weil ich so klein war :/

Da will ich hin, da gibts fast überall schnelles Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts geileres als weibliche, junge Japanerinnen :>



Aber nur wenn sie nackt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn sie nackt sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das konnte nur kommen. Ich hab schon drauf gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja. Die Musik ist auch ganz gut, ich mag bloß nicht so Musik aus rein weiblichen Gesang ^^ 
Aber ich werde mir das morgen nochmal ganz genau anhören, denn die Stichprobe hat mir insgesamt gefallen - und Japan ist ganz schön.
NUr die Sprache ist komisch. :s


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja das Problem, dass das Case hat ist dass die Grafikkarte durch den iATX Aufbau und ohne Abluftmöglichkeit heißt wie Sau. :/



das wär nich das Problem hab nur 5770 Hawk bestellt spiel eh nur WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem wäre Q9550 auf 3,8 wobei der auch nich so warm wird aber so ganz geheuer is mir das im Sommer dann auch nich


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Was würdet ihr von Jemanden halten der sich Ne Grafikarte Tattoowieren lässt? 

mir ist die Idee eingefallen als ich ein Mario Tattoo gesehen habe. xD


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Das konnte nur kommen. Ich hab schon drauf gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Sprache ist neben der Musik und den Mädels das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Ich würde ihn mit nem freundlichen Hinweis sofort in die Geschlossene einweisen lassen.

Aber soll ja auch Eltern geben die ihre Kinder Sonic oder so nennen...


----------



## Erz1 (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Sprache ist neben der Musik und den Mädels das geilste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber überall sprechen die verschiedenen und das Fernsehen hat immer Untertitel, dass es sonst die Leute aufm Land nicht verstehen würden - achne. Das war ja China *g* (Haben die dort eigentlich auf'm Land Fernseher?)
Ja, sie ist interessant, aber neben Latein, Englisch und Dänisch muss ich das nicht noch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Hier was zu der Sprache: http://www.thomas-golnik.de/japan/04.html

Ich bin auch schon seit langem am lernen, aber ohne irgendeine Hilfe bringt einen das wirklich ziemlich oft zur Verzweiflung. Aber irgendwann werd ich schon hinkriegen :>


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und ja, Japanerinnen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt auch gut ausehende Deutsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Da will ich hin, da gibts fast überall schnelles Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Außer EspCap ist da :>



Erz1 schrieb:


> NUr die Sprache ist komisch. :s


Ach, Bayrisch ist auch komisch und das erträgt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr von Jemanden halten der sich Ne Grafikarte Tattoowieren lässt?
> 
> mir ist die Idee eingefallen als ich ein Mario Tattoo gesehen habe. xD



Mach dir nen Sam aufen Rücken mit "Can Zee U" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber nur wenn sie nackt sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wirst du in deiner Schweiz nie sehen :>
Obwohl, bei den vielen Ausländern bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man sind das viele Quotes o_O


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Außer EspCap ist da :>



Ich war schonmal an Orten mit schnellem Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin tatsache schonmal in den Genuss von 6k gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

6k, viel zu viel für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich darf am Sonntag wieder in Genuss von 32k kommen. Danach muss ich leider in den Urlaub :/


----------



## Soramac (23. März 2010)

Hatte noch nie mehr als 3k...


EDIT: Leider in den Urlaub?.. leider? ;D


Zu warm, zu kalt dort?


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich war schonmal an Orten mit schnellem Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, der Kack telekom Vertrag gibt im moment "nur" 6k.

Aber Ende des Jahres glaube bis 16k :>

Aber die Zeit ne ... 


Esp, ne runde Steam chatten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MIrs langweilig :<

Edit:

Sora, kommt immer draufan wohin und mit wem.

Wenns 2 ungünstige Sachen sind wie Eltern + Wandern = Ne lass mal ich bleibe gerne daheim.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Obwohl, ich hatte zwei Wochen lang sogar mal ~ 50k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Während meinem Praktikum im Uniklinikrechenzentrum, die haben ne nette Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie mehr als 3k...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Leider in den Urlaub?.. leider? ;D
> ...



Ich hasse Urlaub. Ich hab da wirklich keinen guten Grund, warum ich mich freuen sollte. Niemand den ich kenne ausser meine Eltern. Kein PC. Kein Laptop. Kein Handy. Keine Konsole. Kein TV. Kein garnichts um irgendwie zocken zu können. Ich hab ja nichtmal einen MP3-Player. Nur lesen kann ich...


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2010)

Nimm doch ne Konsole und n Laptop mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo gehts denn überhaupt hin?


----------



## Soramac (23. März 2010)

Naja, mit den Eltern in Urlaub gehen, das stimmt schon. Aber wenn es ein interessantes Land ist, würde es mich nicht stören ;P

Außer man will endlich mal weg von den Eltern und dann nicht im Urlaub drauf angewiesen zu sein.


War aber auch mal im Urlaub, totale Scheiße und konnte auch nichts spielen ;>

Aber da hatte ich so eine World of Warcraft Zeit gehabt, wo es total kacke war das Game. Von daher ging es mir ganz gut.

Außer an einem Tag, wo der Nachbar 24 Stunden den Tag gesaugt hat Oo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hasse Urlaub. Ich hab da wirklich keinen guten Grund, warum ich mich freuen sollte. Niemand den ich kenne ausser meine Eltern. Kein PC. Kein Laptop. Kein Handy. Keine Konsole. Kein TV. Kein garnichts um irgendwie zocken zu können. Ich hab ja nichtmal einen MP3-Player. Nur lesen kann ich...


????? 

nur weil du kein Pc und nicht Gamen kannst? lol...  wie wär es denn mit dem hübschen girls am Strand zu Flirten. oder je nach dem wo ihr hinfahrt.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mach dir nen Sam aufen Rücken mit "Can Zee U"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö Ich mach so tattoo wo man paar Gesicht züge sieht... und dann so 3Grüne Kugel was das Nachtsichtgerät ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Oder wenn man morgens vorhänge aufzieht, und im Hausneben an steht nen Nackter Typ am fenster o_O


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Wir fahren mit dem Wohnwagen auf einen Campingplatz an die See. Auf dem Platz sind um diese Zeit vielleicht ~100 Wohnwagen. Nach Mädels habe ich letztes Jahr schon Ausschaue gehalten, die einzigsten die ich finden konnte waren höchsten 12. In meinem Alter war ich so ziemlich der einzige auf dem gesamten Platz. Bis zum Strand darf man erstmal ein ganzes Weilchen gehen, obwohl man das nicht wirklich Strand nennen darf. Also darf ich den Tag eigentlich versuchen komplett alleine rumzukriegen, meine Eltern scheren sich ja auch einen Dreck darum, hauptsache sie sind beschäftigt. Genau aus diesem Grund ist Urlaub eine Qual für mich. Sei mal eine Woche dazu "gezwungen" nur zu lesen...


----------



## Nebola (23. März 2010)

Scrubs läuft auf Pro7.

Ich muss immer an die beste Stelle ever denken.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iu6wYGIXO1U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzHown8JRXU


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sei mal eine Woche dazu "gezwungen" nur zu lesen...


Kein Problem so lang es Splinter Cell Bücher sind!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja gut.. ist schon Scheisse wenn es Keine Mädels  hat. ^^


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

ach da läuft schon was in deinem Alter ( -1 +4 ) rum musst nur suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Ich hab gesucht, da läuft wirklich nüscht rum. Der Großteil besteht aus Leuten jenseit der 50. Meine Eltern gehören da schon zu den "jüngeren". Aber lassen wir das, ich krieg jedesmal die Krise wenn ich dran denken muss :/


----------



## muehe (23. März 2010)

naja junge Japanerinnen gibs da sicher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher paar Filme saugen , Lappy mitnehmen 

morgens/vormittags oder auch mal frühen abend bissl joggen/radeln dann is die Woche schnell rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Junge Japanerinnen gibts ja nichtmal hier. Irgendwie schon ätzend, da hätte man dann wenigstens einen wirklichen Grund auf die "Jagd" zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Laptop mitnehmen geht nicht, nur mein Vater und meine Bruder haben eins. Bruder gibts mir seins nicht, Vater lässt es daheim. Filme hab ich genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joggen bin ich zu faul zu, radeln geht ohne Fahrrad nicht.

Edit: Mit meiner Musik/Filmsammlung könnte ich, wenn ich es dauerhaft durchlaufen lassen würde, locker über die Woche schafffen ohne irgendwas doppelt hören/sehen zu müssen. Also 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sora, kommt immer draufan wohin und mit wem.
> 
> Wenns 2 ungünstige Sachen sind wie Eltern + Wandern = Ne lass mal ich bleibe gerne daheim.



Gut, dass ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit meinen Eltern in den Urlaub fahre. ;D

@Shefa Japanerinnen nicht, aber ich hab heut zum Beispiel als ich unterwegs war ne schnucklige Vietnamesin gesehen. Wouldn't say no... :X


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Ich kenne hier in der Gegend vielleicht 10 Asiaten, und von denen sind leider alle männlich. Also eher unpraktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Wirst du wohl umsatteln müssen. ;D

Da bin ich doch ganz froh in der Großstadt zu wohnen. Da sieht man zwar öfter mal Menschen die man nicht unbedingt sehen will aber der eine oder andere Augenschmaus ist immer mal dabei. :>


----------



## Shefanix (23. März 2010)

Wo wohnst du denn nochmal? In Dresden oder? Die nächste Stadt ist ~45Minuten weg. Und bei uns in der Ortschaft ist auch nicht wirklich viel los. Ich würd lieber irgendwo wohnen, wo mehr los ist.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Dresden, jo.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Geht mir genauso Shefa... Dörfer sind einfach langweilig, ich liebe Großstädte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Mir ist das hier auch viel zu ruhig. Hier sind jetzt Ferien, und nirgendswo ist etwas los. Ich bin heut in der Nacht mal ein bisschen mit meinem Kumpel durch die Gegend gefahren. In Großstädten gibts genug Orte wo Jugendlich einfach nur sitzen/stehen/liegen oder lang gehen und gemütlich chillen oder sowas. Nichtmal eine Disco haben wir hier. Alles öde, ich will weg hier :>


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

hmm war glaube erst einmal in Dresden aber schon lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sicher schöne Stadt


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Mal schauen was ihr so für Ideen habt. Gesucht wird:

Eine Tastatur mit Beleuchtung, benötigt keine Makrotasten, USB-Anschlüsse erwünscht aber nicht notwendig, schwarzes Layout, preislich erstmal egal, Display ist auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, weicher Tastenanschlag. Eventuell ein etwas "agressives" Design. 

Ich will meine G11 loswerden, die ist mir mit der Zeit einfach zu riesig :>


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

wenn ich am Rechner nicht rauchen würde und ab und zu mal essen würde ich die Logitech Illuminated kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so kauf ich für 8,99 alle 3 Moante ca. die http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a208369.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Laden um die Ecke da kann auch mal n Honig oder Marmeladentoast drauffallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich die manchmal ausklopfe fallen Asche , Toast/Brötchenkrümel und paar von meinen kurzen Haaren raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich hab mich ja irgendwie in die Tastatur verliebt: http://www.enermax.de/index.php?L=1&id=446

Da ich weder rauche, noch vor dem PC esse, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen die sauber zu halten :>


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

shen auf den ersten Blick auch gut aus sind die Tasten denn beleuchtet ?

aber denke nach ner Zeit sehen die auch nich mehr so ansehnlich aus durch die fingerabdrücke auf dem "Klavierlack"

argh noch Überweisung für 5770 Hawk machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast vergessen


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das die beleuchtet ist. Wenn ich es mir so überlege, dann brauche ich auch garkeine. Mein Monitor ist so hell, ich hab jetzt nichtmal Tastenbeleuchtung meiner G11 an. Die würden halt auch perfekt hier in mein schwarzes, Klavierlackkonzept passen. Dann würde nurnoch eine Maus fehlen, obwohl ich die Kone nicht mehr missen will. Mal schauen ob es dann demnächst was tolles gibt :>


Fingerabdrücke sind kein Problem, ich wasch mir nach jeder Mahlzeit, und jedem kleinen Snack immer die Hände. Im Allgemeinen bin ich eigentlich was meine Hande angeht ein ziemlicher Sauberkeitsfanatiker. Ich kann Fingerabdrücke nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=29791 Test dazu.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Kannst ja die ganze Zeit Handschuhe tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten die G110 Praktisch der nachfolger der G11 also ne G19 ohne Display

Edit: Ich hab grad gesehen die G110 hat nen eingebauten USB-Audio, auch ne nette spielerei aber Irgendwie doch Unnütz


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Die G110 ist mir viel zu klobig, genau wie meine G11.

Und zum Thema Handschuhe. Ich hab sonen Gaminghandschuh. Totaler Müll finde ich. Der stört beim zocken mehr, als er hilft. Verschwendetes Geld :>


Edit: So, ich geh pennen... gute Nacht.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Gaming Handschuhe ;p lawl


Ist es eigentlich normal das , wenn man auschlafen kann, trotzdem so früh wach ist ... ;/

Da könnte man manchmal Bäume ausreißen und wenn man aufstehen muss, dann kannn man nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mir ist das hier auch viel zu ruhig. Hier sind jetzt Ferien, und nirgendswo ist etwas los. Ich bin heut in der Nacht mal ein bisschen mit meinem Kumpel durch die Gegend gefahren. In Großstädten gibts genug Orte wo Jugendlich einfach nur sitzen/stehen/liegen oder lang gehen und gemütlich chillen oder sowas. Nichtmal eine Disco haben wir hier. Alles öde, ich will weg hier :>



Wo wohnst du?
Da hätte ich endlich meine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

So geht es mir auch, in meinem verschissenen Dorf hier, läufste einmal draußen rum, dreht sich der Opa.. das ist doch der Sohn da.. vom Vatter da mit dem dicke Audo.. den kennen wa doch. Die ganzen Dorffratzen hier...

In der Stadt interessiert es dich keinen, deswegen bin ich immer froh, wenn ich mal in Frankfurt oder Berlin bin, da kann man sich so anziehen wie man möchte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da ich weder rauche, noch vor dem PC esse, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem darstellen die sauber zu halten :>


Ich esse auch vor dem PC die Tastatur ist den noch Sauber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (24. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist ja Shefanix richtig fett, so 250kg und futtert 1 Tüte Chips pro Stunde @Sam... dann sieht das ganze... naja... aus.... weißt du ja nicht^^

Bei mir liegt neben dem PC meist ein großer Hümpel leerer Schokoladenpackungen <3 xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Hmm ich hab immer nur ein Haufen Plastikflaschen im Schrank die Liegen dann da bis dich mal erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Shefa das Video aus deiner Signatur gibts nicht mehr bei Youtube


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Wenn ich am PC esse wird die Tastatur einfach hochgeschoben. Sollte es Fingerfood gewesen sein Hände waschen und fertig. Chips gibts eigentlich nur wenn ich TV schau, beim Zocken kann man nebenbei eh net so richtig essen.
Dafür liegen bei mir massig Plastikflaschen rum oder Tetrapacks vom Eistee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Ich trag gern meine Fahrrad Handschuhe wenn ich zocke... auch einfach weil das Pad (egal ob PC oder XBox) irgendwann anfängt zu scheuern... so habe ich dann die Handfläche und alle Gelenke sicher und kuschelig und die Fingerspitzen sind zum Zocken immernoch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim essen wird auch einfach die Tastatur nach hinten geschoben... weil ich auch keine Lust habe mich an meinen Kleinen Tisch am Bett zu setzen... das gibt immer so Rückenschmerzen...


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du?
> Da hätte ich endlich meine Ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz am Rand vom Georgsmarienhütte, die nächste Stadt ist dann halt Osnabrück :>


@ Nira: So ganz an die 250kg komm ich dann doch noch nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edit: Shefa das Video aus deiner Signatur gibts nicht mehr bei Youtube


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Immer wieder das selbe :/[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edit: Fixed :>[/font]


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Ich komme nach hause, Grrr wo sind meine Fans.

Im gleichen Gedankengang klingelt es, DHL, Fans sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das die beleuchtet ist. Wenn ich es mir so überlege, dann brauche ich auch garkeine. Mein Monitor ist so hell, ich hab jetzt nichtmal Tastenbeleuchtung meiner G11 an. Die würden halt auch perfekt hier in mein schwarzes, Klavierlackkonzept passen. Dann würde nurnoch eine Maus fehlen, obwohl ich die Kone nicht mehr missen will. Mal schauen ob es dann demnächst was tolles gibt :>
> 
> 
> Fingerabdrücke sind kein Problem, ich wasch mir nach jeder Mahlzeit, und jedem kleinen Snack immer die Hände. Im Allgemeinen bin ich eigentlich was meine Hande angeht ein ziemlicher Sauberkeitsfanatiker. Ich kann Fingerabdrücke nicht leiden
> ...



Klavierlack ist hässlich. :X


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Klavierlack > all !


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oatd5Hrh3Pg&feature=channel

Gutes Lied, falls jemand auf diesen Musikgeschmack steht


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

irgendwas spackt mit meinem Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Nur noch wenige Tage bis zum offiziellen Fermi-Start und die Lecks im Internet werden größer. Ein Stapel neuer Bilder zeigt nun Fermi in den Schritten des Auseinandernehmens. Die Strecke zeigt die GTX 480, deren GPU im Artikel als "heiße 40 nm GF100-GPU mit 480 Cuda-Kernen" umschrieben wird. Im Artikel wird ein Preis von 499 US-Dollar genannt. Die Bilder stammen von Atomic MPC. 

Zudem gibt es neue Bilder von Partnerkarten. Darunter eine MSI-Karte und die Leadtek-Version. Bei Leadtek werden auch technische Eckdaten angegeben:
• GTX 470: 448 CUDA Cores, 1.280 MiByte GDDR5 VRAM, 607/1.215/3.348 MHz GPU/Shader/Speicher
• GTX 480: 480 CUDA Cores, 1536 MiByte GDDR5 VRAM, 700/1.401/3.696 MHz GPU/Shader/Speicher

*Beide sollen ab 26. März verfügbar sein und 349 US-Dollar bzw. 499 US-Dollar kosten.* Die Bilder stammen von chip.com.tr

Wann kommen die dinger nun 26 März 29 März oder 6 April lese immer wieder was anderes  WTF. O.o


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

26.März Vorstellung und stellenweise verfügbar, ab 6.April massenhafte  Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Klos1 (24. März 2010)

350$ für die kleine wäre nice. Dann könnten sie ungefähr für den gleichen Preis weggehen, wie die ATI5850 bei etwa gleicher Leistung.
Das wäre dann durchaus eine attraktive Karte und eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

wird man sicher wieder 1:1 umsetzen und dann noch 50 Euro drauf wegen schlechter Verfügbarkeit bzw. begrenzter Anzahl


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> 350$ für die kleine wäre nice. Dann könnten sie ungefähr für den gleichen Preis weggehen, wie die ATI5850 bei etwa gleicher Leistung.
> Das wäre dann durchaus eine attraktive Karte und eine Überlegung wert.



Genau das denk ich mir auch schon ne Weile. So ne 470er wäre echt ne Überlegung wert. :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Bin ich zu Doof oder wie Deaktiviert man die Uhr in der Taskleiste? finde das einfach net unter windows 7 -_- ^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Uhr auf "Aus" stellen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Ups da ist es ja danke... xD


----------



## Niranda (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nira: So ganz an die 250kg komm ich dann doch noch nicht ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mir deine Pics so betrachte und ich auch weiß, das du iwie sehr auf Asiakram stehst, wage ich zu sagen:
Du bist auch wie sunn asiate - spindeldürr und klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wird man sicher wieder 1:1 umsetzen und dann noch 50 Euro drauf wegen schlechter Verfügbarkeit bzw. begrenzter Anzahl



Nope, genau 1:1 ganz sicher nicht. Aber das sie bedingt durch schlechte Verfügbarkeit teurer werden, ähnlich wie bei ATI wäre denkbar.
Wenn das Ding aber kaum schneller als eine 5850 ist, dann können sie auch keine 100 Euro mehr für das Teil nehmen, denn kaufen soll es ja auch jemand. Und nur wegen PhysX kauft sich bestimmt keiner eine 470 für 350 Euro, wenn er für 250 Euro (das wäre der Preis, wenn es ATI nach einem halben Jahr langsam mal gebacken bekommen würde, Karten zu liefern) eine 5850 bekommt.

Außerdem könnte es zudem noch sein, daß ATI die Preise etwas drückt.


----------



## Desdinova (24. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Du bist auch wie sunn asiate - spindeldürr und klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So?
[attachment=10146:sumo.gif]


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

jo hoffen wir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber liegt ja nich an ATI eher an TMSC und der Ausbeute von den Wafern etc.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Nvidia hat meines Wissens nach mehr Wafer bei TSMC geordert als ATi. Das sollte theoretisch die Verfügbarkeit erhöhen. Außerdem kam Nvidia im Design den Yields schon etwas entgegen, in dem sie bei der 480er nen SM abgeschaltet und dafür die Clocks erhöht haben. Das sollte die Ausbeute nochmals steigern.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Pics so betrachte und ich auch weiß, das du iwie sehr auf Asiakram stehst, wage ich zu sagen:
> Du bist auch wie sunn asiate - spindeldürr und klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo zur Hölle hast du Bilder von mir her? Ist schon ewig her das ich mal welche gemacht hab, bestimmt schon 2 Jahre :>


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

Hast du eine Webcam? Falls ja dann schau mal ob die grad sendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Performance Unterschied zwischen der GTX470 und GTX480 und mit was könnte man die GTX470 zu ATI gleichstellen, mit der HD 5850?


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hast du eine Webcam? Falls ja dann schau mal ob die grad sendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder hast du vielleicht ein Macbook von deiner Schule bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich hab keine Webcam... zumindest keine von der ich weiss, dass ich sie besitze :>


Sora, da wirst dich noch bis zum 27. gedulden müssen. Dann werden wirklich offizielle Benchmarks erscheinen :>

Edit: Leider hab ich kein MacBook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Die GTX470 ist tendenziell der Gegner der HD5850, obs so kommt ist ne andere Frage.

Edit: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/allgemein/wirtschaft/14882-toshiba-und-terrapower-entwickeln-neues-energiekonzept.html
Find das unglaublich interessant... auch wenn ich allgemein kein Kernkraftfan bin. Die Idee da hinter ist so simpel wie genial, bin mal sehr gespannt ob das Projekt auch wirklich verfolgt wird und zählbares am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

So Fans verbaut, irgendwer wollte Bilder, glaub Esp. Erstmal Kabel suchen.

Die neue Kiste hat da keinen Cardreader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Ich will auch Fotos Sehen... ;D 

was ich aber noch mehr will ist ne neue Grafikkarte im Gehäuse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Was benutzt ihr um die Festplattengeschwindigkeit zu ermitteln? Also welchees Tool? :>


----------



## Vaishyana (24. März 2010)

Wie kann es sein, dass sich meine GPU von einem Moment auf den anderen "ausschaltet"? Hatte plötzlich 18FPS und dieses hier.
http://gpuz.techpowe...0/03/24/4fd.png

(GPU Load 0%)


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Ich nehm HDTune und CrystalDiskMark, sind beide gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich seh immer gern Bilder @Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Crystal Disk Mark


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Steht net auf der Verpackung 7200 RPM oder so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ah du meinst wahrscheinlich lese/schreib geschwindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

So, mal mit Crystal Disk Mark testen :>


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

Ah. So endlich zu Hause von der Schule, nun noch für Lateinklausur morgen büfflen und achja. Physikreferat ist ja auch noch morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man bin ich froh, wenn ich Ferien hab ^^


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Bin dann mal an meiner alten Mühle, der hat nen Cardreader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Esp, ich habe ne XFX :>


----------



## Yaggoth (24. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Edit: http://www.hardwarel...giekonzept.html
> Find das unglaublich interessant... auch wenn ich allgemein kein Kernkraftfan bin. Die Idee da hinter ist so simpel wie genial, bin mal sehr gespannt ob das Projekt auch wirklich verfolgt wird und zählbares am Ende rauskommt.




Das Konzept verschweigt allerdings etwas: 
Wir können schon lange Atommüll weiterverbrennen. Ist technisch keine große Leistung. Nun aber zum Problem, die Reste, also die hier optimistisch angegebenen 1% strahlen dafür sowas von hoch radioaktiv, dass die wohl auch noch strahlen wenn die Sonne ausgeht. "Normaler Atommüll" strahlt "nur" schwach radioaktiv (also keine weiteren x milliarden Jahre sondern "lediglich" ein paar hundert-bis 15000 Jahre)
Ihre Hoffnung auch die 1% noch weiterzuverarbeiten haben sie bislang noch nicht irgendwie wissentschaftlich untermauern können...

Dementsprechend ist die Gefahr, dass mit dem hochstrahlenden Abfall etwas geschieht und die Schwierigkeit diesen einzudämmen um einiges größer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Das wäre ein Desktop für Shfa.... http://przemyslav.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-14-05-2009-122509669 ;D


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Sind die Werte so normal? Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das meine HDD eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 113,7MB/s hat. Das wäre ja eigentlich ziemlich viel :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Joah, Sam. Der sieht nicht schlecht aus, könnte aber noch verbessert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Die Frage ist, was das kleinere Übel ist. Einen kleinen Rest stark strahlender Reste zu haben oder riesige Berge schwachstrahlender Mengen. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht grad bewandert in Sachen Atomkraft bzw. den physikalischen und chemischen Vorgängen die da ablaufen weswegen ich da relativ wenig zu sagen kann.

@Shefa Das is vollkommen normal. HDDs haben eigentlich keine unterschiedlichen Lese- und Schreibraten. Das was die SSDs so viel schneller macht ist nicht nur deren höhere Übertragungsraten sondern vor allem die Reaktionszeit und das Schreiben bzw. Lesen kleiner Blöcke. Auch wenns dort immer noch ne Menge Verbesserungsbedarf gibt.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ah. So endlich zu Hause von der Schule, nun noch für Lateinklausur morgen büfflen und achja. Physikreferat ist ja auch noch morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Rede... ich hab mich schon auf ne entspannte Zeit vor den Ferien gefreut, weil die Lateiner diese Woche alle in Rom sind. 
Daraus wird nichts, nächste Woche Dienstag noch ne Matheklausur...

Edit : Joah, XFX ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Ansich sehen die ja nicht schlecht aus, haben auch eine Japanerin Hong Hang in unserer Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon lustig die Mädels.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Wenn das ihr Name ist, ist sie aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich Chinesin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Ist doch alles gleich bei den da im Osten, ob China oder Japan, sehen alle gleich aus ;p


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Nene!


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

1. Auf dem Bild sehendie auch fast alle gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Weil es mal wieder logisch ist, das jetzt wo ich die Bilder uploaden will, die Karte net erkannt wird.

Obwohl ich schon öfters das Teil benutzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Die ist in deiner Klasse und du weisst nichtmal aus welchem Land sie kommt? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Was die immer für Komischens Zeug auf dem Desktop haben... xD http://przemyslav.deviantart.com/art/Screenshot-24-06-2009-127085453 http://caroukuro.deviantart.com/art/fuwa-fuwa-156478241


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

China nicht gleich Japan
Das kann ich mir auch immer wieder anhören ne Freundin von mir findet auch Japan toll und steht auf so komische Japanische Boybands und wenn ich dann sag na guckt dir wieder chinesen an will sie mich immer hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Die ist Neu und hat es uns irgendwie nicht richtig gesagt, hat so ein Pancake Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub Japanerin, was weiß ich ;p


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meine Rede... ich hab mich schon auf ne entspannte Zeit vor den Ferien gefreut, weil die Lateiner diese Woche alle in Rom sind.
> Daraus wird nichts, nächste Woche Dienstag noch ne Matheklausur...
> 
> Edit : Joah, XFX ist gut
> ...



Jap. Und Freitag noch Physikklausur (übrigens über Atomkraft - worüber auch die Referate gingen.)
Und Dienstag halt noch die leichteste Klausur ever - Deutschargumentation. *g*
Übrigens brauchen die kleinen Prozentsätze von dem Atommüll viel länger als nur ein paar 10000 Tausendjahre - bis die weg sind von alleine - ist das Licht eh schon aus.
Und hochradioaktiver Müll ist sehr viel gefährlicher - vorallem weil wir ja extrem viel Müll haben und nichtmal ein ordentliches Endlager , wo soll denn der ganze hochradioaktive Mist hin?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> wo soll denn der ganze hochradioaktive Mist hin?


Ich bin fürs Weltall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

oder nach Östereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich bin fürs Weltall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das haben wir auch überlegt. Und jetzt kommts: Eine sehr helle Person in meiner Klasse (die nichtmal wusste, was der Holocaust ist - ja. 10. Klasse am Gymnasium während des Geschichtsunterrichts: Was ist überhaupt der Holocaust? XD) fragte denn, wo man das , wenn mans zur lieben Sonne schießen würde, wo es dort gelagert werden würde und das sei ja auch so schädlich für die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Schweitz Lichtenstein Bayern England all die Länder die keiner braucht


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Genau das haben wir auch überlegt. Und jetzt kommts: Eine sehr helle Person in meiner Klasse (die nichtmal wusste, was der Holocaust ist - ja. 10. Klasse am Gymnasium während des Geschichtsunterrichts: Was ist überhaupt der Holocaust? XD) fragte denn, wo man das , wenn mans zur lieben Sonne schießen würde, wo es dort gelagert werden würde und das sei ja auch so schädlich für die Sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist echt hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist es ne Sie und Blond?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Am besten wir werfen ihn in ein schwarzes Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Hey, England wird mir nicht verseucht! Das kann das zu den blöden Ösis rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Schweitz Lichtenstein Bayern England all die Länder die keiner braucht



Die Schweiz braucht man... wo sonst sollte ihr euer Geld verstecken?


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> oder nach Östereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich auch dafür!

@Shefa Werd net frech! Einer von den blöden Ossis hat dir Kohle überwiesen, ohne die du kein neues System hättest. ;D


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Das ist echt hard
> Ist es ne Sie und Blond??



Ich find die Witze nie lustig - aber ja O.o XD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Schweiz braucht man... wo sonst sollte ihr euer Geld verstecken?



Ok Schweiz und Lichtenstein sind raus
aber Shefa was ist an England so toll?
Ja @ Sie und Blond??


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Schweiz braucht man... wo sonst sollte ihr euer Geld verstecken?



Luxemburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und England finde ich tbh. auch nicht so toll... ein richtig ausgeprägtes Britisch zu hören löst bei mir fast Schmerzen aus.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Luxemburg funktioniert net so recht, das hat schon der Zumwinkel gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür!
> 
> @Shefa Werd net frech! Einer von den blöden Ossis hat dir Kohle überwiesen, ohne die du kein neues System hättest. ;D



Häh? Du kommst aus Dresden, und Asoriel aus der Nähe von Stuttgart. Nix mit Ösi :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Auch Ösis... ich hab Ossis gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nevermind!


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Jaja, hätte ich dann auch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Also warum den England nu nich^^
FLiegen wir alles Rüber und bauen ne Bleiwand um die Insel 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

England ist gut *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich mag England einfach. Die Sprache ist geil und einfach zu verstehen, nicht so wie unser blödes Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ok Schweiz und Lichtenstein sind raus
> aber Shefa was ist an England so toll?
> Ja @ Sie und Blond??



Jap. Ist sie XD Hab ich doch geschrieben O.o xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Wieder was für Shefanix http://przemyslav.deviantart.com/art/Wallpaper-SNSD-11-129513769 xD


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Thanks for Wallpaper. Muss ich nicht selbst suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jap. Ist sie XD Hab ich doch geschrieben O.o xD



Hab ich nicht ganz verstanden aber so eine hatten wir auch in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zitat aus dem Informatik Unterricht:
Sie: Herr XXX mein PC schreibt von allein ganz viele D's.
Lehrer kommt und ich schiel so rüber und muss Grinsen
Lehrer sieht warum und sagt nur: Dann nimm mal die Finger von der Taste dann hört das auch auf.


England ist doof und deren Englisch mag ich auch nicht^^ Lieber Ami Englisch

Edit: Ich glaub Sam is Langweilig^^


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Englisch ist super, aber kein britisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich darf jede Woche eine Englischlehrerin mit schottischem Akzent (wobei das noch halbwegs unterhaltsam ist) ertragen - mal ganz davon abgesehen dass sie schlicht und einfach kein Englisch kann, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
Fragt mich nicht woher die den Akzent hat, das ist eigentlich eine Türkin...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Edit: Ich glaub Sam is Langweilig^^



Jop, http://sanmadjack.deviantart.com/art/1-15-2010-Windows-Desktop-150558695 da Chate wer mit mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auf den Namen Achten)


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Mir ist so langweilig, dass ich meine Bude aufräume. War auch mal wieder Zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Sam, da du ja grade voll bei der Sache bist. Ich such die ganze Zeit schon ein komplettes Win7 Design in Japanstyle. Also schönes Wallpaper, und andere Design von den Fenstern etc. Viel Spaß beim Suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Hab meinen Desktop letztens auch bissl aufgemöbelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Jo ich halte aus schaue... ^^ aber weis einer wie ich die gadget.. wie bei Vista immer Rechts angezeigt bekomme?


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Kyra, gief Winamp Skin oder was das komplette da unten links ist :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Das ist Rainmeter mit nem Skin. HUD Vision is der Skin.
Das WinAmp Ding kommt vom Skin, das Teil mit CPU Last usw. ist beim Standardskin von Rainmeter dabei.


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Was sucht man schon in England beiden Inselaffen ?

Da regnets doch auch nur :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

London ist ne tolle Stadt. War bisher leider nur einmal da, aber das war echt nice.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Hab nun 2 Neue Programme... Tweetdeck.... extrem Geil für Twitter so muss ich net alle 5 Sec auf die pchg seite um News für Fermi zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekomme sie in Echtzeit über Twitter auf den Desktop Gemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und pidgin.. finde ich besser als Miranda. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: wenn wir bei Miranda sind. wer hat MSN oder ICQ. los Rückt die Addys raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

kennt wer ne seite wo ich paar gute gadgets finden kann?


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Wo wir vorhin bei England waren: Bin grad am Aufräumen und hab noch n paar Münzen gefunden, 1 Pound und n paar Penny Münzen. Die meisten 20 Pence. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingesant 2 Pfund 51 Pence!


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT: wenn wir bei Miranda sind. wer hat MSN oder ICQ. los Rückt die Addys raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit Pidgin wusste ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



287626565

Nur ich bin nur 1 mal die Woche on, was soll ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Mich willste doch sowieso n icht habe Sam Fischer ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Sicher will ich dich... so lange wir net über Apple Reden. xD


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

296004514 > icq

soramac@gmx.de > msn


----------



## Ogil (24. März 2010)

Immer diese Kinder, die ueber andere Laender herziehen aber das eigene Dorf hoechstens mal fuer einen Urlaub verlassen haben...

PS: Und natuerlich ist England toll. Da bin ich schliesslich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

War schon in England :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Ich leider nur einmal, London und Umgebung. War echt ne tolle Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein dafür, dass sie Guiness und Fußball erfunden haben muss man den Engländern huldigen. ;D


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

Fußball > Pistole hol > Kopfschuss

Wunder mich, das ich überhaupt mal 2-3 Jahre Fußball gespielt habe, so ein seltendämlicher Sport.

Ich krieg ein Ball ab, hilfe, ich schmeiß mich mal am besten auf den Boden und tu so, als wäre mein Bein gebrochen.

Wenn ich mir Deutsche Mannschaft anschaue, das sind Profi-Fußballer, die verdeinen schweine Geld und kicken den Ball von einer Ecke in die andere.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Fußballschauen finde ich auch total öde, aber wenns ans Spielen geht bin ich nicht mehr zu halten. Das macht einfach soviel Spaß wie keine andere Sportart :>


Sam, wo bleibt mein Design? :/

Im Moment siehts ein bisschen leer bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Lad dir mal bei deviantart das Blend Theme für Win7. Dann gibts auch ne anständige Taskleiste mit noch mehr Transparanz. Sieht dann net mehr so fremdkörperartig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das mit Pidgin wusste ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem mal meine Nummer : 218280504


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Kyra, meinst du so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

@Shefa 
http://zainadeel.dev...-v1-8-144063997

Das hier. Best Win7 Theme ever! <3 transparency

Edit: Exactly!


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Hmm, jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch ein geniales Wallpaper. Sam postet leider nichts mehr und selbst bin ich zu faul zum suchen :>


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Asiatinnen sein müssen, schau mal bei Interfacelift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hab ich 90% Meiner Wallpaper her, echt tolle Sachen dabei...


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Ich wühl mich dann eigentlich immer durch deviantArt.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich bin auch grad dabei mich durch deviantArt zu wühlen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl nie alles angezeigt zu bekommen :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt Asiatinnen sein müssen, schau mal bei Interfacelift
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Google Bilder Spuckt manchmal auch tolle bilder aus
hab mein Lieblingsauto als desk^^ 
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Nismo Tuning bevor nen kommentar kommt das war schon mein Lieblingsauto bevor 2Fast 2Furios rauskam


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch ein geniales Wallpaper. Sam postet leider nichts mehr und selbst bin ich zu faul zum suchen :>



http://przemyslav.de...nne-1-123106503
http://przemyslav.de...NSD-1-123583815
http://przemyslav.de...Hye-1-129854040
http://przemyslav.de...Hye-2-131236849
http://przemyslav.de...NSD-9-129262932
http://przemyslav.de...SD-14-133259027
http://przemyslav.de...SD-20-134241936
http://przemyslav.de...SD-12-129706355
http://przemyslav.de...SD-13-131978433

EDIT:
http://przemyslav.deviantart.com/art/Wallpaper-SNSD-2-126061569
http://ferchu.deviantart.com/art/Koda-Kumi-Wallpaper-142088716
http://przemyslav.deviantart.com/art/Wallpaper-SNSD-18-133630564


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grad dabei mich durch deviantArt zu wühlen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl nie alles angezeigt zu bekommen :>



Ganz rechts auf "all time" klicken.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ach Sam... da waren jetzt nur 2 bei die ich mir gespeichert habe. Aber immerhin weiss ich jetzt wo du schaust :>


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hab nun 2 Neue Programme... Tweetdeck.... extrem Geil für Twitter so muss ich net alle 5 Sec auf die pchg seite um News für Fermi zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben erst gelesen... jopp, Tweetdeck ist ne feine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie heisst du denn bei Twitter?


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Twitter ist tbh das beste Zeichen, dass unsere Gesellschaft immer mehr verblödet. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eben erst gelesen... jopp, Tweetdeck ist ne feine Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich benutze Twitter nur um News zu bekommen... ;D bring nix mir zu Folgen. 



hier noch eins http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/486737


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich mag Twitter auch nicht. Mag wohl dadran liegen, das ich keinen Drang dazu verspüre Buch über mein komplettes Leben zu führen, geschweige denn meine Erlebnisse im Internet zu veröffentlichen :>


Ach, und Sam. Mit schwarzem Hintergrund wäre am Besten. Sonst seh ich mein Rainmeter nicht mehr ;D
Edit: Das letzte war aber jetzt mal echt ein Schuss in den Ofen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

ja sagt mir noch die Auflösung ich suche in Full HD wenn du nur 1680x1080 hast würde ich sicher mehr finden..^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

1680x1050 um genau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Naja, ich finde Twitter eigentlich ganz nett. 
Was man tweetet bleibt einem ja selbst überlassen und man muss ja nicht jeden Scheiss den man macht mitteilen. Ansonsten ist es aber auch eine echt tolle Newsquelle, wie Sam ja schon gesagt hat.

Ein Zeichen dafür, dass unsere Gesellschaft immer mehr verblödet ist imho eher die Popularität von Farmville und den restlichen Facebook-Spielen...


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Gut, ich benutze twitte auch um an News zu kommen. Da aber auch nur hiervon: http://twitter.com/takafansubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Facebook gibts Spiele?


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

@Shefa Du kannst den Rainmeter.Skin auch in schwarz anzeigen lassen. Dann kannste auch nen hellen Hintergrund nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 1680x1050 um genau zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://pgsemen.devia...i-3-0-129742761
http://millha.devian...-play-142430913
http://chibi-metal.d...-2009-126025006
http://rakimart.devi...-girls-82449291
http://bayushi-tai.d...n-Wall-99308618
http://crimsonbutter...odess-124533956
http://millha.devian...beach-142430779
http://tk1979.devian...0x1050-74159980

EDIT:
http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/336675


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei Facebook gibts Spiele?



War die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint? Du musst doch schonmal von Farmville, Fish Wrangler, Restaurant City und Konsorten gehört haben...
Aktuell wird sogar Civilization für Facebook entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> War die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint? Du musst doch schonmal von Farmville, Fish Wrangler, Restaurant City und Konsorten gehört haben...
> Aktuell wird sogar Civilization für Facebook entwickelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf. diese ganzen Spiele regen einen auf, genauso wie die Quiz'
Jeden morgen kommen Klassenkameraden an: Hey, hast du schon das und jenes gemacht? Ich hab als Matheformel Lineare Funktion! - das ist schrekclich, grausam und noch verblödender als jede Werbung...


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Nein Esp, davon habe ich wirklich nichts gehört. Ich hab alles über Facebook bislang geschickt ignoriert :>


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Ich ignoriere es indem ich nicht mitmache, aber da in jedem zweiten Podcast den ich höre bzw. sehe davon geredet wird komme ich eben nicht ganz daran vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich höre keine Podcasts, und von meinen Kumpels macht da soweit ich weiss auch keiner mit.

@ Sam: Die Bilder waren jetzt alle für die Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2010)

http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2010/03/23/cheaten-lohnt-sich-nicht/?cp=2#comments

Kann alles passieren ...


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Finde das hier irgendwie gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...=1&feature=fvwp

Omg das ist so geil, ab 50 sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITT6bYYGVfM


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

LOL @ Obama xD
und das mim Avatar war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Klos1 (24. März 2010)

Twitter kann ganz gut gut sein, es kommt darauf an, an welche Leute du dich hängst. Da sind zum Beispiel sehr namenhafte Entwickler unterwegs und man kann über Twitter wirklich zu sehr interessanten News oder Artikel kommen, so das man unterm Strich sogar viel dazu lernen kann.

Man kann sich aber auch einfach nur an Paris hängen und Scheiße schwallen. Es hängt also ganz von der Nutzung ab.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Grad mal Aliens vs Predator gespielt. Das Spiel macht ja mal richtig Laune als Alien. Selten soviel Spaß in einem Shooter gehabt, obwohl man als Alien ja nicht wirklich schießt :>

Die beiden Videos sind auch immer wieder schön anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klos, meinst du jetzt Spiele-/Softwareentwickler für die "Normalos", oder eher Leute die Software für deinen Arbeitsbereich entwickeln?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Es gibt auch genug Spieleentwickler die Twittern und das ein oder andere Interessante ausspucken...

Wo es gerade aufkommt ich muss mal tweetdeck wieder installieren O_o


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Allgemein sind viele Entwickler da untewegs, Spielentwickler und auch 'normale' Softwareentwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klos, meinst du jetzt Spiele-/Softwareentwickler für die "Normalos", oder eher Leute die Software für deinen Arbeitsbereich entwickeln?



Gibt auf Twitter beides(und noch vieles mehr). Ich häng z.B. an vielen AV-Herstellern weil die immer interessante News oder Artikel posten. NotionInk hab ich auch drin um immer auf dem neusten Stand zu sein.
Blizzard hat glaub ich mehrere Accounts und bei Aion hat jeder CM einen Account wo man immer neues über Aion und die Entwicklung lesen konnte.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Twitter eine tolle Sache. Ich geh zwar jetzt auch nicht los und schreibe was ich wann gemacht habe, aber ich poste trotzdem ab und an was und da ist es um so schöner wenn dann irgendjemand was antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. bin noch zwiegespalten ob mir die Musik aus deiner Signatur gefällt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> bin noch zwiegespalten ob mir die Musik aus deiner Signatur gefällt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fins nicht schlecht aber ich kannte den Song schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FMA Brotherhood undso^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Ich glaub, ich meld mich auch irgendwann mal bei Twitter an. Man kommt anscheinend doch nicht drumherum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Rethi wegen der Musik. Vielleicht überzeugt dich das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwhzHhjQaHU&hd=1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Synchron Bewegen können se schonmal aber ich frag mich die ganze zeit ob die auch selber spielen


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> LOL @ Obama xD
> und das mim Avatar war auch nicht schlecht.



Das hier is noch viel besser: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkLkB_Zo4Ig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Synchron Bewegen können se schonmal aber ich frag mich die ganze zeit ob die auch selber spielen



Das find ich sieht irgendwie krank aus; oder auch geil, weiss es noch nicht so genau^^

Hier mal 2 interessante Twitter-Accounts:
http://twitter.com/NVIDIAGeForce
http://twitter.com/NotionInkAdam


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und Rethi wegen der Musik. Vielleicht überzeugt dich das: http://www.youtube.c...whzHhjQaHU&hd=1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Musik ist echt nicht mein ding... aber die Girls können gerne bei mir übernachten *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Wer hätte schon etwas dagegen wenn die mal eine oder auch gerne mehr Nächte bleiben würden. Besonders ist nur eine davon bereits 20. Zwei sind 19 und eine ist 18 :>


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Und offenbar stehen sie voll auf die üblichen japanischen Sexklischees, wenn man sich das Video so anschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

Also, ich muss auch sagen, dass was ich bisher gehört habe, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings weiß ich nie, wie die Titel der Lieder sind O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das hier is noch viel besser:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TkLkB_Zo4Ig
> 
> ...



Voll Geil

Edit: Bereits 20 ist geil XD

Undja die dürfen auch bei mir Übernachten^^


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Also, ich muss auch sagen, dass was ich bisher gehört habe, gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich stört dass ich nicht verstehe was sie singen; vll beleidigen sie uns permanent und wir bekommens nicht mit ^^


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Das ist meiner Signatur heisst eigentlich Shunkan Sentimental, bedeutet jetzt mal frei übersetzt: Ein Moment Sentimentalität :>
Das zweite heisst Shoujo S. Wofür das S steht keine Ahnung, das "Shoujo" heisst halt mal vieles. Jungfrau, Kleines Mädchen, Tochter... Wolltest du das wissen? xD


----------



## Erz1 (24. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mich stört dass ich nicht verstehe was sie singen; vll beleidigen sie uns permanent und wir bekommens nicht mit ^^



Das stört mich nicht so *g*
Ich hab hier auch spanische Lieder rumliegen und versteh das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag nur Atràs von Farin Urlaub - wie ich die Übersetzung gelesen hab, musste ich doch leicht lachen *g*


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Mich störts auch nicht. Ich verstehe zwar Teile davon, aber so wirklich können tu ich Japanisch dann doch leider noch nicht. Wird wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern :>


Nennt mal Firmen oder Leute die es Wert sind verfolgt zu werden - also auf Twitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

```
http://twitter.com/OfficialFFXIII
http://twitter.com/SQUARE_ENIX_EU
http://twitter.com/nvidia
http://twitter.com/NotionInkAdam
http://twitter.com/ESET
http://twitter.com/Thermaltake
http://twitter.com/kaspersky
http://twitter.com/AMD_Unprocessed
http://twitter.com/Warcraft
```


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2010)

Mal ein paar :

http://twitter.com/Sony
http://twitter.com/biofeed
http://twitter.com/golem_de
http://twitter.com/engadget
http://twitter.com/hardwareluxx_de
http://twitter.com/intel
http://twitter.com/SamsungTweets
http://twitter.com/google

Wenn du dich angemeldet hast dann schreib mal wie du heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Das sind ja mal einige. Danke :>

Ich heisse genau wie hier im Forum, also Shefanix - Shefa war schon vergeben :/


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Voll Geil



Und immer dran denken: "they call it White House for a reason" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Grad mal Aliens vs Predator gespielt. Das Spiel macht ja mal richtig Laune als Alien. Selten soviel Spaß in einem Shooter gehabt, obwohl man als Alien ja nicht wirklich schießt :>
> 
> Die beiden Videos sind auch immer wieder schön anzusehen
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip alles. Das war ja nur ein Beispiel. Wenn man sich an die richtigen Leute hängt, dann ist für jeden etwas dabei. Sei es nun ein verlinkter Artikel, um seine Programmierkenntnisse aufzubessern, oder interessante Infos über Hardware, neue Features vom kommenden .Net Framework oder was auch immer. Richtig genutzt hat Twitter wirklich Potenzial. Und nicht selten findet man da Infos, die man so nicht gefunden hätte. Man kann es natürlich auch einfach nur als Spassplattform betrachten, aber dann hat man den eigentlichen Nutzen von Twitter nicht erkannt.


----------



## Shefanix (24. März 2010)

Mal schauen, wenn ich's gut finde, dann werde ich das wohl auch versuchen gut zu nutzen :>

Edit: Oh man, Xfire twittert ja jeden Statuswechsel xD


----------



## Nebola (24. März 2010)

Nebola is now on Twitter.

Meine Güte wieso muss schon jmd Nebola haben >.>

https://twitter.com/NeboNumberOne


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

grad Blind Side geschaut guter Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

Sam kann man dich damit beruhigen?

http://futuremark.yougamers.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1346470&postcount=1

Mal sehn, ob sich das als Wahrheit herausstellt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sam kann man dich damit beruhigen?



dann wäre die GTX 480 bei neuern spiele meistens nur 10 Fps Schneller als die HD 5870 O.o ich hoffe doch sehr das das nicht stimmt....

oder ich verstehe was falsch.. hab bei der liste nicht so den durch blick.


----------



## Kyragan (24. März 2010)

> [font=helvetica, verdana, geneva, lucida,]Thanks to a "certain" friend of mine who's under the NDA, i've had a quick look at nVidia FTP with pics, "reviewer's guides", drivers an most improtantly a whole plethora of the GTX470/480 benchmarks against the HD5850 and HD5870 and from what i've seen, the GTX480 beats the HD5870 easily by 25% on average. Sometimes it's 10% sometimes 50-60% but the GTX480 always wins.[/font]
> [font=helvetica, verdana, geneva, lucida,]


[/font]


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. März 2010)

Ich hab nen Problem ich will was auf ne Speicherkarte Kopieren aber egal Welchen USB-Anschluss ich nehm der sagt mir Immer
"Dieses Gerät kann eine höhere Leistung an einem USB 2.0 Anschluss erzielen. Klicken Sie hier um eine Liste freier Anschlüsse zu sehen"
So da sind dann 10 Anschlüsse Aber 
1. Habe ich nur 6
4 Hinten
2 Vorn
die 4 Hinten sind Standartmäßig belegt mit
G15 Original
MX 518
Logitech Chill Stream X
Drucker
Vorn kommt dran was ich grad brauch oder an die G15
2. Zeigt er an das alle 10 Unbelegt sind.
Der kopiert mit knapp 250 KB/s ich bin der meinung das müsste schneller gehen
So ich hoffe jeder hat den Text verstanden und es hat wer ne Lösung
Aja Mobo steht unten Drin
OS WIN 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


----------



## Kyragan (25. März 2010)

Hat dein Board überhaupt USB2.0?
Ich mein die allerneuste ist deine Hardware ja nich mehr. :O

Edit: Laut sysprofile hast du von deinen 6 USB Ports genau zwei USB 2.0 schau mal ins Mainboardhandbuch, welche das sind oder schau auf der ASRock-Seite. Vielleicht findest du dort was. Wahrscheinlich hast du einfach irgendnen Peripheriegerät an den USB 2.0 Ports hängen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. März 2010)

Ja,  hinten ist 4x USB 2.0 wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also musst das schon hinten rein :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. März 2010)

> *Connector: *3 x USB 2.0 headers (support 6 USB 2.0 ports)
> *Rear Panel I/O: *4 x Ready-to-Use USB 2.0 Ports



f*** geh ich mal in Keller Handbuch suchen.......
Aber ich hab alle Ports probiert hmm
kann es sein das aufgrund der Menge der Angeschlossenen geräte nen Problem vorliegt?

Edit: Neuste Bios ist Übrigens drauf 2.14 das gibts nichtmal auf der seite zum Download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. März 2010)

Ich denke eher alle USB2.0 Ports sind belegt und Windows erkennt deshalb logischerweise nen USB1.1 Port und sagt:"HEY! Wenn du das Ding an nen USB2.0 Port stöpselst, der übrigens irgendwo aufm Board vorhanden ist, geht der ganze Mist viel schneller!".


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. März 2010)

häng ich das hinten direckt an isses Langsamer als wenn ich den an die G15 Häng alles sehr merkwürdig hier....

Edit: Gibts da vllt Irgend eine Bios Option für?
Edit2: Ich geh mal im Bios rumwühlen vllt find ich da was wenn ich nicht wieder komm isses Schlimmer anstatt besser geworden ^^
Edit3: Bios fummeln hat nix gebracht.......... Alle Anschlüsse probiert keiner geht..... dann eben nicht..... dann muss ich Stunden warten....


----------



## Rethelion (25. März 2010)

Wie zahlt man denn bei Amazon UK? Geht da nur Kreditkarte?


----------



## Desdinova (25. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie zahlt man denn bei Amazon UK? Geht da nur Kreditkarte?



Jup, leider. Zumindest für nicht UK'ler.


----------



## Niranda (25. März 2010)

Also ich hab gestern mal bssl BFBC2 gedaddelt...

langweilig...
singleplayer:
Total flache storyline und viel zu einfach, selbst auf schwer.... diese dummen Fahrzeugfahr-szenen sind extrem nervig und zeigt eig nur, dass sie keine einfälle hatten.

Mutliplayer:
man ist zwar nur zu zweit auf der Map, aber trotzdem ist voller krieg im gange. Ob ich nun mit oder ohne sound spiele, macht keinen unterschied.
Die maps sind zu klein und ich vermisse iwie die Helikopter... (hab nur 3maps online gezockt)

Außerdem ist es beim snipen nervig, dass dieser HDR/Bloom effekt nicht weg geht. -.-


----------



## Klos1 (25. März 2010)

Mmh...der Sound in BFBC gehört eigentlich mit zum besten, was ich bisher gehört habe. Und wieso ist man nur zu zweit unterwegs? Bis zu 32 Leute wird ja wohl reichen, so groß sind die Maps nicht, wie du schon sagtest.

Hubschrauber lohnen da meist nicht wirklich. Die wenigen, die vorhanden sind, werden auch recht zeitnah runtergeholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich find es geil. Es ist sehr viel mehr Action geboten, als bei BF2, eben weil auch alles kompakter ist. Bei BF2 rennst du auch mal ewig durch die Gegend, ohne, daß etwas passiert.

Bei BC hast du besonders im Rush immer Action und es konzentriert sich alles auf einen Punkt. Ein paar mehr Maps wären schön.


----------



## Niranda (25. März 2010)

Das mit dem Sound und 2 spielern war so gemeint, dass du deinen gegner (den 2. spieler) nicht orten kannst, wenn dieser schießt - jedenfalls nicht eindeutig, weil Kriegsgeräusche von 2 spielern sich so anhören wie im 2. WK oder so...
Naja die häuser sehen alle gleich aus - dangweilig =/

In BF2 wurd der Kampfheli (<3 US heli) auch immer schnell runtergeholt, wenn man nicht fliegen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verfolgungsjagten fand ich auch lustig... da muss man seinen heli nun mal 90° nach rechts kippen, um zwischen den häusern durchfliegen zu können. Wenn der andere helipilot das nich packt... tja, einen feind weniger ^^
Helis hab ich abern och nicht gesehen und wenn kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele sehr offensiv fliegen.
In BF2 hab ichs immer so gemacht, das ich mich versteckt hab und einen Sniper irgendwo hatte, der mir sagt, was z.b. vor dem haus, auf der brücke oder vor dem hügel vor sich geht, damit ich mit dem heli auf einmal auftauchen kann und alles niedermitzle was da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2010)

BadCompany II ist ein recht starkes zusammenspiel gefragt, zumindestens im Multiplayer. Durchaus kannste zu zweit dann sehr viel bewegen im Spiel. 

Für mich ist das Spiel richtig genial.

YouTube geht nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

ich glaub ich habs grad geschrottet als ich versuchte ein Video zu löschen, dass in manchen Ländern gesperrt ist wegen Urheberrechtsdingenskirchen von WMG xD


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Sora, machdoch den Genialen einfall wie meine Spanisch Lehrerin.

Statt auf Youtube gehste auf Google Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

lol ich kann Steam nicht Starten O.o  wenn er Updaten will kommt "ist im Moment nicht verfügbar" oder so was WTF xD


----------



## Kyragan (25. März 2010)

Das Internet bricht zusammen! Wir sind verloren! Erst youtube, jetzt Steam!
War schön mit euch!


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Wer ists in Schuld ? die Russen ? Illuminaten ? Östereicher ? Apple FanboyZ ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wer ists in Schuld  Apple FanboyZ ?


----------



## Kyragan (25. März 2010)

Die Forscher im CERN. Die haben mit ihrem Megateilchenbeschleuniger nen schwarzes Loch erzeugt, dass nun alles einsaugt. Und das Internet ist als erstes dran!
Istn intelligentes schwarzes Loch! Das will uns austrocknen bevor es uns verschlingt und entzieht uns daher erst unser nötigstes und liebstes!


----------



## Rethelion (25. März 2010)

Wenn man schon BF2 hat macht es dann Sinn sich BFBC2 zu holen? Gibts da große Unterschiede und welches ist besser?
Ein paar Kollegen und ich überlegen nämlich gerade uns Bad Company zu holen.

Btw. mein Problem hab ich gelöst; hab mich jetzt per Ilo auf die Server geschalten und kann vom BIOS und der Installation Bilder machen.


----------



## Desdinova (25. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Forscher im CERN. Die haben mit ihrem Megateilchenbeschleuniger nen schwarzes Loch erzeugt, dass nun alles einsaugt. Und das Internet ist als erstes dran!
> Istn intelligentes schwarzes Loch! Das will uns austrocknen bevor es uns verschlingt und entzieht uns daher erst unser nötigstes und liebstes!



Ja, das wird unser Ende. Außer die Amerikaner schaffen es noch eine Atombombe reinzuwerfen. Damit kann man laut Hollywood nämlich so ziemlich alles wieder reparieren, wenn die Erde mal wieder vor dem Untergang steht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn man schon BF2 hat macht es dann Sinn sich BFBC2 zu holen? Gibts da große Unterschiede und welches ist besser?
> Ein paar Kollegen und ich überlegen nämlich gerade uns Bad Company zu holen.



Ob es sich LOHNT? JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

schon alleine weil du mit dem Panzer Durch hause fahren kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

It's 1337 o'clock.

Wir tun in einschwarzes Loch einfach Östereich, Schweiz und Badenwürttemberg rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. März 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ja, das wird unser Ende. Außer die Amerikaner schaffen es noch eine Atombombe reinzuwerfen. Damit kann man laut Hollywood nämlich so ziemlich alles wieder reparieren, wenn die Erde mal wieder vor dem Untergang steht.




erinnert mich an eines der schlechtesten Weltuntergangszenarien was ich letztens geschaut habe. Es ging darum, dass der Erdkern still stand und die ami´s haben ihn mit Atombomben wieder ans laufen gebracht. Mal abgesehen von dieser wiedersinnigen Theorie hat mein Kollege (Geologie-Student) einen Herzinfarkt (gefolgt von Lachkrämpfen) nach dem anderen bekommen. War ein sehr unterhaltsamer Abend (allerdings ohne Alkohol nicht zu ertragen der Film) ^^ 

Ps: es war "The Core" wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Erz1 (25. März 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> erinnert mich an eines der schlechtesten Weltuntergangszenarien was ich letztens geschaut habe. Es ging darum, dass der Erdkern still stand und die ami´s haben ihn mit Atombomben wieder ans laufen gebracht. Mal abgesehen von dieser wiedersinnigen Theorie hat mein Kollege (Geologie-Student) einen Herzinfarkt (gefolgt von Lachkrämpfen) nach dem anderen bekommen. War ein sehr unterhaltsamer Abend (allerdings ohne Alkohol nicht zu ertragen der Film) ^^
> 
> Ps: es war "The Core" wenn ich mich nicht täusche



Der läuft jeden 3 Monat einmal auf Prosieben. Aber was es noch übertifft --> Evolution. Hab das Gefühl, der läuft mindestens einmal im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Der Film ergibt doch voll Sinn mit dem Shampoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Der Film ist GEIL... ;D besonders im Einkaufscenter wo der eine singt... um den Vogel da anzulocken. xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Evolution ist doch einfach geil xD


----------



## Yaggoth (25. März 2010)

aber leider ohne Atombombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür mit Napalm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Napalm ftw

Edit:

Wo ist eig Asoriel ? im Urlaub oder so? :>


----------



## Shefanix (25. März 2010)

Asoriel ist im schwarzem Loch verschwunden :>


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Retten wir Ihn mit Atombomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Glaubt Ihr es kommt noch Scary Movie 5 ? :>


----------



## Yaggoth (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Retten wir Ihn mit Atombomben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




noch nix zu gehört, aber transformers 3 kommt bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Ich wollte 2 noch gucken, aber voll verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich wollte 2 noch gucken, aber voll verpennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Film hat genau drei Gründe geguckt zu werden.

1. Verdammt guter Sound (nicht so oft in Filmen)
2. Gute Technsiche Umsetzung (die Roboter eben)
3. Megan Fox


----------



## Shefanix (25. März 2010)

Also wenn das jetzt nach der Wichtigkeit sortiert ist, dann muss Megan Fox auf 1. Aber der Film war sein Geld fürs Kino mal wirklich wert, danach haben wir bei einem Kumpel zuhause noch den ersten Teil geschaut, den hatte noch keiner gesehen ;D


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> 3. Megan Fox



Ichweiß garnet was an der so toll sein soll.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ichweiß garnet was an der so toll sein soll.



ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber man kann ihr bei allen Verwirrungen nicht unterstellen, dass sie hässlich wäre ^^


----------



## Shefanix (25. März 2010)

Die sieht (für eine nicht Japanerin) ziemlich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber man kann ihr bei allen Verwirrungen nicht unterstellen, dass sie hässlich wäre ^^


Naja geht halt so ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt da schönere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Die sieht (für eine nicht Japanerin) ziemlich gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie mans ebend nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (25. März 2010)

nur gibt es auch schönere welche sich soooo über ein moped räkeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie gesagt, Geschmack ist verschieden. es gab aber eine Menge Leute die ausschließlich wegen ihr den Film gesehen haben ^^
ähnlich bei Angelina J. die ich nicht so dolle finde...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Ich kann nix mit Stars anfangen... die in echt Häslicher sind als normal mädels... nur weil sie ohne 100 Kilo Schmicke und FotobearbeitungsProgrammen Grotten Häslich aussehn.


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> It's 1337 o'clock.
> 
> Wir tun in einschwarzes Loch einfach Östereich, Schweiz und Badenwürttemberg rein
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn gegen BaWü? : /


----------



## Niranda (25. März 2010)

Das mache ich demnächst auch =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivlVfChBkzg&feature=player_embedded

Hier lerne ich, wie ich das Osterfeuer richtig anzünde:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOY-xtjQmxw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen BaWü? : /



Hmm, wollte eig Mecklenburg Vorpommern schreiben, seltsam =/

Da finde ich die Sängerin hier besser als Megan Fox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

BaWü ist logischer, weil es halt da unten rumgammelt... MeckPom ist zu weit weg :O


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

MeckPom ist aber eh am aussterben dran, 71 Menschen/Km².

Das doch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Da finde ich die Sängerin hier besser als Megan Fox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Sängerin? Mit den roten Haaren? cO


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2010)

Wie in Brandenburg, hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkvWIwEyPkQ[/youtube]


----------



## muehe (25. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hier lerne ich, wie ich das Osterfeuer richtig anzünde:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wOY-xtjQmxw
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Die Sängerin? Mit den roten Haaren? cO


Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Wie in Brandenburg, hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Der Film ist GEIL... ;D besonders im Einkaufscenter wo der eine singt... um den Vogel da anzulocken. xD



Ja ist er, aber ihn so oft zu zeigen ist arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (25. März 2010)

Evolution = längste ( u. vermutlich teuerste) Shampoo-Werbung ever.


Aber seit dem Film kauf ich nur noch Head&Shoulders, auch wenn ich nie Probleme mit Schuppen hatte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Puh am Wochenende  de Starte Operation... Pc bau mit einem Noob über Skype. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir auch was werden... ^^ xD


----------



## muehe (25. März 2010)

kann ja immer Fotos rüberschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Nein einfacher..... er hat ne Webcam ich gebe im Anweisungen über Headset und über webcam kann ich sehen ob es richtig macht xD


----------



## Shefanix (25. März 2010)

Es gibt doch nun wirklich mehr als genug Tutorials im Internet...


Bin mal weg, schön Party machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2010)

Denke mal für einen Anfänger ist das schwierigste die Kabel richtig zu stecken, sonst ist eigentlich nur einbauen und verschrauben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nun wirklich mehr als genug Tutorials im Internet...




Ja aber wenn man echt kein Plan von der Materie hat.... O.o macht es nicht leichter.

hab im auch schon gesagt das alles in der Anleitungen beschrieben ist... ich leiste nur Beihilfe. xD


----------



## Kyragan (25. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bin mal weg, schön Party machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um die Uhrzeit? Müsst ihr alle um 8 wieder zu Hause sein, oder was? :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*BFG zieht sich aus dem Grafikkartenmarkt zurück*


Die schlechte Gemütslage der NVIDIA-Boardpartner zieht jetzt wohl sein erstes Opfer. Laut Fudzilla.com soll sich BFG, zweit größter NVIDIA-Boardpartner in den USA, zumindest aus dem europäischen Geschäft zurückziehen. Ein Teil der Mitarbeiter soll fortan für den Mitstreiter Point of View arbeiten. Während BFG vor allem in Großbritannien und Irland große Marktanteile besaß, steht Point of View hingegen in Frankreich, Spanien und Skandinavien sehr gut da. Mit Sicherheit wird Point of View sein Augenmerk nun aber verstärkt auch auf die britischen Inseln werfen und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Prozentpunkt des Marktanteils in England für sich verbuchen können. Zunächst aber verschwinden die GeForce-Grafikkarten von BFG erst einmal aus den Programmen der Händler. NVIDIA reduziert seine Partner in Europa zusehends.


Meine Lieblings Marke *heul* [/font]


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Jo Leute. 
Bin grad inner stadt in nem ungesichertem WLAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was geht bei Euch so ? : P


----------



## muehe (25. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Denke mal für einen Anfänger ist das schwierigste die Kabel richtig zu stecken, sonst ist eigentlich nur einbauen und verschrauben.



schwierigste is glaube unten die Kleinen Power , Reset , HDD Led etc.


----------



## Shefanix (25. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit? Müsst ihr alle um 8 wieder zu Hause sein, oder was? :S



So, bin da. Ne, wir haben bloss ordentlich was vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Praktisch wenn Leute hier 'n iPhone haben. Kann ich sogar bis die ersten Leute kommen Buffed gucken ^^


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2010)

Solang Evga, Zotac, XFX bleibt, bin ich zufrieden ;D


----------



## Kyragan (25. März 2010)

Zotac und EVGA sind toll.
Beim Kühlertausch die Garantie nicht zu verlieren,genau beim Overclocking is einfach nice. Und die AMP² Editionen von Zotac waren so schon richtig gute Karten.


----------



## Erz1 (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jo Leute.
> Bin grad inner stadt in nem ungesichertem WLAN
> 
> 
> ...



uhu. ganz böse. *g*
Ist bei uns in der Schule auch so . Wir haben sogar vollen Routerzugriff, weil dort noch Standarteinstellungen sind O.o
Auch die Nachbarn von der Schule sind nicht besser ^^


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Ich bin zur Spanisch Nachhilfe gefahren, sogar Kamps hatte ungesichertes WLAN o_O

Ich fahre mit dem Bus, der durch die halbe Stadt fährt, ganze Zeit am suchen, Jugend Treff > Ungesichert, son Friseur > Ungesichert.

Ca. 5-6 waren ungesichert, hatte noch paar min Zeit, bissel gesurft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die so blöd sind unds net sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

bei mir geht Steam immer noch nicht! geht es bei euch?


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> bei mir geht Steam immer noch nicht! geht es bei euch?



Yes.

Fast fast 1200 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Yes.



Gerade noch mal versucht..LOL nun Startet es... :>


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Gerade auf Galileo nen Schweizer reden gehört. Uff, nicht schön sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2010)

Besonders das ''Taschen''messer ist der letzte Schrott...


----------



## Erz1 (25. März 2010)

Boah. Ich bin gerade richtig angepisst.
Ich muss wahrscheinlich nach der 11. Englisch abgeben. Hallo? In Kiel sitzen echt nur Schwachköpfe. Kack Profiloberstufe -.-


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Wieson das ?

Morgen BWRE Klausur, boar kein Bock mehr.

Btw 1200 Seiten...


----------



## Erz1 (25. März 2010)

Naja. Es ist so:
Ich werde das Gesellschaftliche Profil nehmen. Darin ist das Kernprofilfach Erdkunde, ergänzende Fächer sind Geschichte und WiPo. In Erdkunde muss ich dann mein Abi schreiben.
Dann gibt es 3 Kernfächer - davon muss ich auch in einem zwei mein Abi schreiben. Ich werde von Deutsch, 1. Fremdsprache und Mathematik halt Deutsch und die Fremdsprache wählen, weil ich nicht so helle in Mathe bin *g*
So, als 4. Abifach muss ich ein Fach aus dem Naturwissenschafltichen Bereich nehmen also. Da kommen dann nurnoch Chemie und Biologie in Frage - da ich dort ziemlich gut bin und Physik genauso wie Mathe überhaupt nicht mein Fach ist.
Soviel dazu, nach der 11. muss ich etwa eine Fremdsprache abgeben und habe dafür 2 Naturwissenschaften oder ich behalte eine Naturwissenschaft und habe dann 2 Fremdsprachen.
Problem: Ich will und muss Latein bis zum 13. machen für mein großes Latinum, Bio und Chemie will ich zur Absicherung und auch aus Interesse bis zum 13. weitermachen.
Englisch fällt damit raus - aber. Das ist das dümmste was es gibt. Ich mein, Englisch ist doch wohl wichtig. -.-
Und acuh für meine Zukunft sind die oben genannten Fächer wichtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also kann ich nicht auf die verzichten.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Hmm klingt ja dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. März 2010)

Achja. Nicht zu vergessen, dass es noch die Möglichkeit gibt, dass ich nicht in das Profil kann und dann ausweichen muss. Zum Beispiel ins sprachliche, dann müsste ich noch ne 3. Fremdsprache (in meinen Fall Dänisch) belegen und 4 Stunden dann jeweils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder am Besten noch Ästhetisches *g* Musik und Kunst als Kernprofilfächer. Yes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (25. März 2010)

Der ganze Kernkompetenz-blah ist mist - wir waren der erste Jahrgang damit. In Englisch verpasst du in der Oberstufe eh nichts, es sei denn du stehst auf Moon Palace. Vom Niveau her hat sich jedenfalls nichts mehr getan, wenn man diesselbe Zeit damit verbracht hätte, nen Film auf englisch anzuschauen hätte das vermutlich lerntechnisch den selben effekt gehabt. 
Das bescheuerte ist, dass der Lehrer sich am Durchschnitt orientieren muss, das heisst die, die Englisch versierter sind, haben sich nur gelangweilt, und trotzdem gab es einige, die waren auch mit dem "Durchschnitts"-Niveau noch überfordert...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVq5y_YmB4 <---------------- FREAK... ich würde schon an der Strom Rechnung pleite gehen. xD


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Alter, neeeeeeeed die Anlage o_O.

More Bass.


----------



## muehe (25. März 2010)

aber relativ sinnfrei und das weisse Zimmer , der hässliche Schrank und den kleinen Monitor genau gegenüber vom Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2010)

Aber der Subwoover ist fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

was aber nich heissen muss das er gut klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Was fürn gammliges System.
Wozu kauft man sich ne Wakü, um dann die Corsair RAM Fans zu montieren, die Nothbridge aktiv zu kühlen und 3 GTX 260 im 3Way SLI @Air laufen zu haben? 4,1GHz E8500 kriegt man auch passabel mit Luft gekühlt imo. Genauso wie es nur für die CPU keinen Dual und Tripple Radiator braucht. Selbst der Dual würde locker reichen.
Warum kauft man sich das gammlige XFX Board, wo man doch beispielsweise mit dem Rampage Extreme ein deutlich besseres bekommen kann?

Sieht für mich nach sinnlos Geld verblasen aus. :S


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

hehe jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frag mich auch immer wo die Karten im SLI die Luft herkriegen sollen sind doch nur paar Milli zwischen


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Wenn ich das System sehe und sein Zimmer, sieht man warum das Wort Fanboy erfunden worden ist. :S


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

dann lieber anständig luftkühlen anstatt vorn son Radi ranklatschen etc. 

naja das Zimmer hatten wir ja schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Katze kann ja nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Naja, Grafikkarten, Mainboard: XFX, n dicker XFX Aufkleber aufm Tisch. Ebenso auf den Boxen, wobei ich net weiß was das für ne Anlage ist. Sonderlich gut sieht sie ja net aus, eher wie son billiger Möchtegerngangsterkram ohne Klang. Selbst aufm Case pappt XFX, wtf.
Frag mich immer wieder wie man so in ne Firma vernarrt sein kann. :S

Wenn man dann noch das Crysis Cover und das Intel Core2Duo Poster sieht ist der Nerdraum passend zum Nvidialogo überm PC komplett... wtf


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

warte auch noch bissl die Lian Li gesamt unter 100 Euro gefallen mir nich müsste man überall Hand anlegen 

B10 dann aber halt knapper 100er mehr


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Jo, das B10 is schon toll. Aber auch net grad billig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal das P50 Armorsuit angeschaut? Kostet aber auch glaub ich ne ganze Stange. :/


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

siehe unten


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

vorn oben zuviel Löcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Staubfänger



> ja das 7FN is schon nett für den Preis wobei mir da auch 1-2 Sachen nich gefallen
> 
> Front unterer Teil lieber so Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich
> 
> ...



wenn die 2-3 Sachen geändert würden würd ich auch 110-130 ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_0sL_SQYvw&feature=channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Wenn er gut zocken kann np, wenn nicht dann... ja ;p


----------



## Niranda (26. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> MeckPom ist aber eh am aussterben dran, 71 Menschen/Km².
> 
> Das doch nix
> 
> ...



Dafür sind wir aber am Modernsten ausgerüstet hier oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Crucial² (26. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, habe grade eine eMail von HWV bekommen, dass die Powercolor 5805er - GraKa immer noch keinen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin hat. Und wurde eben gefragt ob ich nicht eine andere GraKa auswählen möchte für den PC, den ich mir zusammen bauen lasse.

Wie sieht es da aus? Gibt es noch andere 5850er, die besser Lieferbar sind? Und unterscheiden sich diese dann von der Powercolor?

Was zum Beispiel ist mit diesen:
- msi r5850
- club 3D 5850

*Bitte um Hilfe. *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/software/spiele/14903-ubisoft-entschaedigungen-fuer-serverausfall-sind-erhaeltlich.html

Da werden sich alle freuen die diese Special Editions/Collectors Editions haben. ahahahahaha das so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Crucial generell ists halt völlig egal was für ne 5850 du nimmst. Aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen würde ich die MSI nehmen, kostet halt auchn paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2010)

Ubisoft macht es richtig...
Wenn schon in die Scheiße reiten dann aber mit wehenden Fahnen und Kopf vorraus!


----------



## Crucial² (26. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Crucial generell ists halt völlig egal was für ne 5850 du nimmst. Aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen würde ich die MSI nehmen, kostet halt auchn paar Euro mehr.



Wieso gibt es dann eigentlich verschiedene "Arten" von der 5850? Wenn es eh keinen Unterschied macht?

Sehe auch gerade dass die "club 3D" die ich vorgeschlagen habe eine "Overclock-Edition" ist, kommt für mich also nicht in Frage. 


Kann mir mit der msi sicher nichts passieren? Ist die nicht irgendwie schlechter oder billiger wie die Powercolor?


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Es ist ein und die gleiche Karte, allerdings von verschiedenen Boardpartnern AMDs. Die Club3D hat nen modifizierten Kühler und leicht höhere Taktraten. Das ist allerdings so minimal, das ist wenn überhaupt messbar. Nimm die von MSI und fertig ists, ist die gleiche Karte wie die Powercolor nur dass da halt nen MSI Aufkleber draufklebt.


----------



## Crucial² (26. März 2010)

Okay gut. Letzte Frage: Bei der MSI-Karte: Was bedeutet das "r" vor "r5850"? 


Sorry wenn ich nervig bin, aber ich möchte bei nem 1000€ PC ungern etwas falsch machen.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Das ist einfach MSIs Name für die Karte. Die schreiben halt nicht "Radeon" sondern "r" drauf.


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

wird wohl einfach ne interne Bezeichnung von MSI sein


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

LOL... heute morgen steh ich auf.. komme aus der Dusche. "Ring Ring" Ich nehme mein Handy hab. "Hallo" "Hey ***** wir haben heute keine Berufs Schule" ich so WATT? ist Witz oder "nö, kannst wieder ins bett" super ich war schon wach und alles habe ich mir gedacht ich Grüble heute mein Zimmer aus... wollte das noch am Wochenende machen... 

ich Fing mit den PC Hefter/Game Hefter an... sind teil weise paar aus 2002 Dabei.. xD ^^ nun hab ich net tonne Hefter zu wegwerfen... und auch paar uralt Sachen gefunden. xD dann hab ich die PS2/Game Cube Games und so in eine Kiste verstaut das man die weg Reumen kann... glaub kaum das ich mit denn noch spielen werde. ^^ 

Puh.. und nun mach ich ne Kurze pause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (26. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL... heute morgen steh ich auf.. komme aus der Dusche. "Ring Ring" Ich nehme mein Handy hab. "Hallo" "Hey ***** wir haben heute keine Berufs Schule" ich so WATT? ist Witz oder "nö, kannst wieder ins bett" super ich war schon wach und alles habe ich mir gedacht ich Grüble heute mein Zimmer aus... wollte das noch am Wochenende machen...
> 
> ich Fing mit den PC Hefter/Game Hefter an... sind teil weise paar aus 2002 Dabei.. xD ^^ nun hab ich net tonne Hefter zu wegwerfen... und auch paar uralt Sachen gefunden. xD dann hab ich die PS2/Game Cube Games und so in eine Kiste verstaut das man die weg Reumen kann... glaub kaum das ich mit denn noch spielen werde. ^^
> 
> ...



Habe letztens auch ne Screenfun von paar Jahren angeschaut: Zu Lustig wie sie dachten, wie der Kontroller der PS3 aussehen wird.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL... heute morgen steh ich auf.. komme aus der Dusche. "Ring Ring" Ich nehme mein Handy hab. "Hallo" "Hey ***** wir haben heute keine Berufs Schule" ich so WATT? ist Witz oder "nö, kannst wieder ins bett" super ich war schon wach und alles habe ich mir gedacht ich Grüble heute mein Zimmer aus... wollte das noch am Wochenende machen...
> 
> ich Fing mit den PC Hefter/Game Hefter an... sind teil weise paar aus 2002 Dabei.. xD ^^ nun hab ich net tonne Hefter zu wegwerfen... und auch paar uralt Sachen gefunden. xD dann hab ich die PS2/Game Cube Games und so in eine Kiste verstaut das man die weg Reumen kann... glaub kaum das ich mit denn noch spielen werde. ^^
> 
> ...



Kannst die Games ja bei ebay verballern. Gib bestimmt n paar Leute die die kaufen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Nö die Games behalte ich Sammler Wert. xD ^^ 

*hust* ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Woah, ich hab Kopfschmerzen wie sonst was... :/


Heut ist die PAX oder? Wie spät gehts denn los, also nach unserer Zeit? Keine Lust zu suchen. ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

Sam haste nen Schneesturm im Zimmer, oder ist das neCam von 1980 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boar ich habe kein Bock mehr, heute Abriet geschrieben, dann "Frei" Stunde, danach Sponsorenlauf für Haiti, sowas sinnloses.

Anstatt einfach nen Euro zu spenden sollen wir laufen und für jede Runde dann nen Betrag geben den wir selber festlegen, ab 1Cent aufwärts.

Draußen überlster Regen, nur Matsche, wir stehen am Start alle laufen los, ich drehe mich mit nem Kumpel um und gehe zur Schule zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war Klatschnass, 7/8 Stunde hatt Lehrer einfach ausfallen lassen, weil uns kalt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Ferien gebe ich einfach so nen Euro oder so für den Lauf, sowas beklopptes.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Woah, ich hab Kopfschmerzen wie sonst was... :/
> 
> 
> Heut ist die PAX oder? Wie spät gehts denn los, also nach unserer Zeit? Keine Lust zu suchen. ^^



Die Präsentation startet 7 Uhr Ortszeit, das ist bei uns exakt 0:00. Ist auch gleichzeitig Fall der DNA, also kurz nach 0 Uhr sollten die ersten Reviews im Web zu finden sein.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Ach, dann dauerts ja noch. Dachte es geht gleich irgendwann los :>


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Woah, ich hab Kopfschmerzen wie sonst was... :/



ich auch lag aber eher am schlechten Bier gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sam haste nen Schneesturm im Zimmer, oder ist das neCam von 1980 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, die Cam vom Iphone... Drausen wenn es Hell ist macht sie Top Bilder.. aber Drin wo es net so Hell ist... ist sie nicht gerade die Beste. :/


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

Sam das kenn ich bei mir stapeln die sich auch hab ne Compuzterbild Spiele von 2000 Gefunden XD
Aber ich kann erst wegwerfen wenn die Papiertonne leer ist, weil dann ist die wieder voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ich auch lag aber eher am schlechten Bier gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nur eins getrunken. Danach kamen dann sofort die anderen Sachen... Whiskey, Korn, Scotch, Bourbon, Rum und was weiss ich alles. An die letzte Hälfte des Abends kann ich mich eh nicht mehr erinnern. Aber war nett gestern. Hab jetzt 3 neue Handynummer, nur weiss ich bei keiner von wem sie ist :/

Morgen schonwieder auffen Geburtstag, und dabei bin ich normal einer der eigentlich nichts trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

Klar, das sagen Sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Whiskey


Und denn hab ihr wie Anfänger runtergeleert anstatt in mit Genuss zu Trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Ich bezweifle, dass auf solchen Partys Whiskey getrunken wird der es wert ist genossen zu werden. Da wird ne 10€ Flasche rumstehen und die kann man außer zum Nerven und Gehirnzellen Abtöten zu eh nix verwenden. Das Zeugs schmeckt grauslich.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Das war bestimmt billiger Whiskey. Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmals mehr weiss wie der geschmeckt hat. Am besten war sowieso der Amaretto :>

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Klar, das sagen Sie alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das war mein Ernst. Ich trink wirklich nichts, nur wenn ich dann mal was trinke immer gleich zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eins getrunken. Danach kamen dann sofort die anderen Sachen... Whiskey, Korn, Scotch, Bourbon, Rum und was weiss ich alles. An die letzte Hälfte des Abends kann ich mich eh nicht mehr erinnern. Aber war nett gestern. Hab jetzt 3 neue Handynummer, nur weiss ich bei keiner von wem sie ist :/
> 
> Morgen schonwieder auffen Geburtstag, und dabei bin ich normal einer der eigentlich nichts trinkt
> 
> ...



bäh alles durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache knallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



probier mal Cognac(Weinbrand) mit Kirschsaft auch lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

Wie gut das ich nichts trinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

Kennt sich hier zufällig wer aus wie lang ne Überweisung aus AT dauert mit IBAN & SWIFT

Seine Bank ist die Reifeisenlandesbank 
meine ist Sparkasse Krefeld

hab mal im netz gestöbert da steht das es Normelerweise 3 Tage dauern sollte aber im schlimmsten fall auch schonmal 15 Tage und das Besonders die Reifeisenbanken in AT sehr langsam sind

das wäre extrem sagen wir doof


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Zum 1.10. letzten Jahres wurde EU-weit im Bereich Überweisungen ne Menge verändert. Dadurch hat sich die Zeit die ne Überweisung braucht ziemlich stark verkürzt. Ich würde annehmen, dass es nicht länger als 5 Tage dauert. 15 Tage ist imo vollkommen übertrieben.


----------



## muehe (26. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich nichts trinke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och ab und zu nich schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rauchen is da schlimmer

wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich jahrelang ca. 4000Euro pro Jahr verqualme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das wird sich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Ich war gestern von 19 Rauchern umgeben, als einziger Nichtraucher. Ich glaub, da hätte ich selbst besser rauchen können... ist nicht so schädlich wie soviel Passivrauchen


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

Ich rauche net, ich trinke net (ausser bestimmte Anlässe - Abschluss - Geburtstag - Silvester vllt auch).

Joar ich spare schon paar Euro mehr als andere, die die ganze Woche rauchen und jedes WE saufen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Ich bin auch net der Raucher oder Trinker... wenn ich was Trinke dann guten Whisky... der etwa 60-80€ pro Flaschen kostet....


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Alles weg, alles raus jetzt, die ganzen Möbel.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Bedeutet, dass ihr in Kürze selbst rüberfliegt und dann drüben auf eure Möbel wartetm die mitm Container kommen? Oder verkauft ihr alles und kauft in den Staaten neu?


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Auf den Container warten, ja.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Dann mal viel Glück das alles heil und halbwegs rechtzeitig ankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Ich frag mich gerade was Teuer ist Alles Neu Kaufen oder... das Alte Zeug im Container.. rüber Schiffen. xD


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Wohnt hier eigentlich jemand in Düsseldorf oder der näheren Umgebung davon?

Sora, wann gehts jetzt eigentlich los? :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

Nähere Umgebung hmm 30 Minuten Zugfahrt etwa


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Dann sagt dir bestimmt der Japantag etwas. Ich bin am Überlegen dahin zu gehen, aber weiss halt nicht ob sich das lohnt. Warst du schonmal dort? :>


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

Hab ich mir für dieses Jahr auch überlegt war selber noch nicht da aber ne Freundin geht da immerhin auch mit so Cosplay die sagt ist super
und en paar Japanerinen findet man da bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Das mit Cosplay weiss ich ja nicht. Das müsste man sich dann schon genauer überlegen. Aber wenn da schöne, junge Japanerinnen rumlaufen muss ich da eigentlich hin :>
Aber, das ist schon im Mai, soviel Geld krieg ich bis dahin nicht zusammen :/


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

Cosplay muss ja nicht man kann da auch normal hingehen^^ hmm ja Mai
Mai ist auch doof da muss ich fürs Servertreffen zahlen da hab ich auch wieder kein Geld mehr


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wohnt hier eigentlich jemand in Düsseldorf oder der näheren Umgebung davon?
> 
> Sora, wann gehts jetzt eigentlich los? :>



2-3Wochen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

*Nvidias neue GF100-Generation beherrscht bis zu 32-fache CSAA-Kantenglättung. PC Games Hardware zeigt vorab 10 ausgewählte Screenshots mit 32x-CSAA*
*
*
*http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,743462/Geforce-GTX-480-Exklusive-Spiele-Screenshots-mit-32-facher-Kantenglaettung/Grafikkarte/Test/*


----------



## Rethelion (26. März 2010)

Und mit welche Performance läuft das dann? Auf einer Geforce 4 TI kann man auch Crysis spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Das bezweifle ich, weil die GeForce 4 nur Dx8 kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen frisst 32xCSAA gar nicht mal so viel mehr Leistung, weils nix anderes ist als 8xMSAA mit 24xCoverage Sampling. Leistung zieht eigentlich nur Multi Sampling, also MSAA.
Wenn normales 8xAA läuft, läuft auch 32xCSAA. Die Frage ist nur, welches aktuelle Spiel man mit 8xAA sorgenfrei mit ner Single GPU spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und mit welche Performance läuft das dann? Auf einer Geforce 4 TI kann man auch Crysis spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



200 FPS in Crysis natürlich alles Auf Ultra Hoch.... xD


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

50FPS wären auf Ultrahoch bei 1920x1080 mal ganz nice. Selbst 45 schon mit AA/AF auf Maximum :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Mit 8xAA auf Full HD und maximaler Detailstufe in Crysis schafft keine Grafikkarte aktuell überhaupt 20fps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

http://blogs.nvidia.com/ntersect/2010/03/setting-up-at-pax-east.html


----------



## Asoriel (26. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mit 8xAA auf Full HD und maximaler Detailstufe in Crysis schafft keine Grafikkarte aktuell überhaupt 20fps.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das wage ich zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2009/test_ati_radeon_hd_5970/13/#abschnitt_crysis_warhead


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Wir bauen gerade den PC über Skype... CPU und RAM sind schon auf dem Bord... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bord ist im Gehäuse.... er baut gerade das Netzeil ist Gehäuse rein... xD ^^

EDIT: So Doof wie ich dachte stellt er sich garnte an. xD


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Große Lebensaufgabe ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Große Lebensaufgabe ...



Ja ne Besonderes  wenn er kein Plan von der Materie hat.... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein wäre bei mir ja das Netzteil, dass als erstes ins Gehäuse wandert... :S


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Bei mir eigentlich erst das Laufwerk, Festplatten, dann das Mainboard, Netzteil, Prozessor, RAM, Grafikkarte.


----------



## Rethelion (26. März 2010)

Hängt vom Gehäuse und NT-Position ab, aber ich tu mir auch immer leichter wenn ich als erstes das NT einbaue, dann MB und dann erst alles andere. Prozessor und Speicher setz ich schon vorher aufs MB.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

Ich werf alles auf nen haufen und was oben liegt kommt zuerst rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hängt vom Gehäuse und NT-Position ab, aber ich tu mir auch immer leichter wenn ich als erstes das NT einbaue, dann MB und dann erst alles andere. Prozessor und Speicher setz ich schon vorher aufs MB.



Geht mir auch so. Wenn nötig kommt der CPU-Kühler auch gleich noch mit drauf. Ich versuchs aber zu vermeiden, weil man bei diesen ausladenden Towerkühlern meistens ne Schraube die das Mobo halten soll nicht anziehen kann, da schlicht kein Platz ist.


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Ah , wenigstens einer machts wie der Homer bei Simpsons, wenn er einen Grill aufbaut.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Ich schmeiss einfach alles rein... und Schüttel es 3 mal... dann ist es von alleine aufgebaut... xD

Ne es Bord dann auf Bord CPU CPU Kühler ram... dann Bord ins Gehäuse Netzteil rein... dann Netzteil mit Bord etc verbinden dann noch Festplatte und Laufwerk einbauen. und das noch verbinden fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2010)

Ich machs eigentlich auch so wie Rethelion und Kyra, aber irgendwie ist es doch ganz praktisch wenn man bei einem Gehäuse das Netzteil auch von der Rückseite einbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was anderes - die Xbox ist ja schon billiger als ne Wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Preis sinkt ja echt ziemlich in letzter Zeit...
[font="'Segoe UI"]http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0028R2XRQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0Y0ECQ9BCVK3HBKFMEBF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128[/font]


----------



## WeriTis (26. März 2010)

Wenn nur die PC-Hardware auch so sinken würde... ^^

Ich hab die PC-Ersatzinvestition auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, Geld geht derzeit für Schuhe, Kleidung und durch die Gegend fahren (mit dem öffentlichen Nah-u. Fernverkehr cO) drauf ~.~
Naja, mein stolzer Rechenknecht (siehe Sig) packt ja Office noch einigermaßen (ausser Powerpoint) und geht nur manchmal bei zuviel Flash-bums im Browser in die Knie. Sogar STO konnte ich damit spielen!

Achja, das Leben hat schon nen besonderen Sinn für Ironie: Mittwoch abends nen Vortrag hören "Wer heutzutage keinen Internetzugang besitzt, ist in etwa in derselben Situation wie vor 50 jahren ein Analphabet", zurück ins Studentenwohnheim kommen, und feststellen dass man kein Internet hat - auch auf unbestimmte Zeit :>


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. März 2010)

Blubb
sollten heute nicht die Fermi Daten released werden? Oder bekommen wir das wegen Zeitverschiebungsbla erst heute nacht um 2 o.ä?


----------



## WeriTis (26. März 2010)

Um 00:01 morgen früh


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003492MRS/ref=s9_pop_gw_ir04/278-0150695-5303624?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=05CTQYENG4JXB5DXGYTQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=477318753&pf_rd_i=301128


Wahnsinn, ich brauch das, heut rausgekommen....


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2010)

Gibts das immer noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Hey, nichts gegen Pokemon. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer aller bislang in Deutschland erschienenen Versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2010)

Ich sag ja nichts dagegen, ich hab das damals auf dem GBC gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Kristall Version hab ich vermutlich sogar noch irgendwo rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

War auch eher so als Vorwarnung gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pokemon ist das beste falls man irgendwie viel Zeit totschlagen muss :>


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. März 2010)

Jop Pokémon ist ein Klassiker =D immer wieder gut^^


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

It's awesome, need o_O


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

So, dann nehmen wir unser Verbindungskabel und tauschen nun Pokemons, wer brauch Pikachu?


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2010)

Ich hatte glaub noch n Level 60 Riachu damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ditto ist aber immer noch eins der coolsten überhaupt ^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Blödes Epic Records Japan... die löschen ständig die Videos die ich verlinke. Musste grad schonwieder die Signatur erneuern :/

Ich hab grad was - für mich - lustiges erfahren. Gestern auf der Party war wohl jemand so witzig, und hat die Maus, welche an dem PC über den die Musik lief angeschlossen war, einfach mitgehen lassen. Mein Kumpel ist somit jetzt um seine G9x erleichtert worden ;D


----------



## WeriTis (26. März 2010)

Schadenfreude cO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Huhu Endlich fertig.... der Pc von Freund geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist aber Windows Installiert... extrem langsam.. für Menu Formatieren Etc... Kann es am Laufwerk Ligen O.o?  egal es Installiert aber Extrem langsam.... ^^


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Glaub die Festplatte ist nicht richtig eingestellt im BIOS.


----------



## Erz1 (26. März 2010)

Ah. Endlich zu Hause und Wochenende.
Toll, Mathearbeit nur ne 4. O.o


----------



## Soramac (26. März 2010)

Dann gleich zum Lehrer:

Herr Blalba, ich wollt ma fragen...

- Was denn?

Ja, also wegen der dings hier...

- Ich hab jetzt echt keine Zeit

Also bei dem Mathetest da..

wegen der ..also Note da

- Was ist hier jetzt?

Wegen der Note, weil sie meinten...

- Hör mal zu, du musst dir das vorstellen, das Ärger wie ein Blumentopf ist, je höher der kommt.. desto mehr tut er dem weh, den er auf den Kopf kriegt.

Mhm.. was heißt das jetzt?

- Das heißt nun.. das... 

Lehrer geht aus dem Zimmer.


Schüler fragt: Und was ist nun mit deiner Note?

Ach komm halt einfach die Fre...


----------



## Rethelion (26. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Huhu Endlich fertig.... der Pc von Freund geht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So gehts mir aber auch; es dauert ja schon fast 5 Minuten bis die Installation bei mir geladen wird.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. März 2010)

für sowas hab ich nen billig set tastatur und maus vllt lernt er ja daraus^^


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ah. Endlich zu Hause und Wochenende.
> Toll, Mathearbeit nur ne 4. O.o



Ich auch, letzte Arbeit 6. jetzt 4 ne Steigerung um 2 Noten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So gehts mir aber auch; es dauert ja schon fast 5 Minuten bis die Installation bei mir geladen wird.



etwa so war es... auch bei mir ging es schneller... ;D dann ist alles Ok.. er ist mächtig Stolz drauf. ;D wer war das nicht beim ersten PC zusammen bau... wenn alles am Schluss alles geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich auch, letzte Arbeit 6. jetzt 4 ne Steigerung um 2 Noten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja. war bei mir auch, das war ja die Arbeit, die nachgeschrieben wurde...
Aber ich war so dumm, er meinte auch, ich hätte locker ne 2 oder 3 schaffen können xd


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2010)

Ihr erinnert mich daran dass ich morgen noch Mathe lernen muss bis zum umfallen... 
Ich liebe dieses Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Mathe ist das zweitbeste wo gibt, Englisch ist nämlich das beste. Ich versteh garnicht was soviele gegen Mathe haben. Alles logische und völlig simple Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PAX schon gestartet? Kamen grade ganze Zeit tweets von nVidia :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

so viel ich weis Startet es erst um 00:01 weil es dann bei denn 09:00 uhr ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Ne die läuft schon. Grad war WoW, BC2 und noch irgendwas schon in 3D zu sehen. Außerdem eine Raytracing Demo die es dann zu jeder Karte geben wird.

http://blogs.nvidia.com/ntersect/2010/03/nvidia-pax-east-main-stage-liveblog.html


----------



## Shaxul (26. März 2010)

Torchlight gibt es atm für 4,- auf steam! Aktion gilt noch dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ne die läuft schon. Grad war WoW, BC2 und noch irgendwas schon in 3D zu sehen. Außerdem eine Raytracing Demo die es dann zu jeder Karte geben wird.
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia....e-liveblog.html



ist ja schön und gut.... das nächste mal sollen sie Live Stream machen. -_- ^^ bring mir ja viel wenn einer sagt "sie laufen durch die Tunnel in Metro 2033 xD"


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Ja, die letzten Male gab es wohl auch einen Livestream. Der hat vorhin auch schon geschrieben das sie dieses Jahr nicht streamen können, aber keinen Grund gegeben warum. Vielleicht kein Geld dafür :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, die letzten Male gab es wohl auch einen Livestream. Der hat vorhin auch schon geschrieben das sie dieses Jahr nicht streamen können, aber keinen Grund gegeben warum. Vielleicht kein Geld dafür :>



ja zum glück gibt es menschen die es für Nvidia macht viel spass http://de.justin.tv/projectleet


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. März 2010)

hehe morgen erstmal an den Pc rennen und gucken ob irgendne seite schon Ein TEst mit den neuen Karten hat ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. März 2010)

>.< Doppelpost


----------



## Shefanix (26. März 2010)

Um 0:01Uhr gehen die ersten Tests Online, also in 2 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2010)

Man darf gespannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. März 2010)

sind die dann nicht von Nvidia selbst? Da hab ich das GEfühl die packen noch ein paar fps druff um mehr zu verkaufen^^


----------



## Shaxul (27. März 2010)

Ich nehme mal an, dass man dann spätestens morgen bei youtube diverse Mitschnitte findet?


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1003/74109.html

Nummer 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/14826-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-im-test-nvidias-comeback.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,743333/Geforce-GTX-470-und-GTX-480-Test-von-Nvidias-GF100-Generation/Grafikkarte/Test/


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. März 2010)

Nr 2 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2010/test_nvidia_geforce_gtx_480/
Computerbase x3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=subgroup&group=14&subgroup=973


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Hm... ziemlich ernüchternd, von einem großen Abstand zur 5870 kann man ja nicht gerade reden. Und dafür will sie deutlich mehr Saft : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

MIR EGAL WIE SO FINDE ICH KEINE SCHWEIZER SEITE DIE DAS TEIL AUCH ZUM VORBESTELLEN ANBIETET? xD so ne scheisse


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Schaut euch mal bei Golem das Diagramm auf Bild 20 an und dann die Benches vorher... fällt euch was auf, so ein ganz kleiner Unterschied?


----------



## Independent (27. März 2010)

Hätte ich nich gedacht, aber is schon n Reinfall die neue Nvidia, oder? Hab mir mehr versprochen...


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

Ich bin irgendwie enttäuscht von den Karten. Was mir noch auffällt - je höher die Auflösung, desto weniger Vorsprung hat die GTX480 vor der HD5870. Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, die ATI's sind besser geworden, und fressen nicht soviel Strom/werden nicht so warm. Das ist beim Kauf für mich sogar schon wichtig :>


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Japp, ich bin auch ziemlich enttäuscht... sie kosten mehr, saugen mehr Strom und werden auch noch abartig heiss (siehe Hwluxxtest - 98°C!) aber bringen im Endeffekt nicht immer mehr Leistung, schon gar nicht so viel dass es die Nachteile rechtfertigen würde : /


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Ende, einpacken, Schluss... fertig... das wars. Können einpacken. Aus


----------



## Independent (27. März 2010)

[font="'Helvetica Neue"]*legt seinen Nvidia-Fanboy-Aufnäher beiseite*[/font]
[font="'Helvetica Neue"]
[/font]
[font="'Helvetica Neue"]Wasn Reinfall. Warum überhaupt neue Grafikkarten? Das Ding schlägt ihre letzte Spitzenkarte um 2 FPS.....[/font]


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer sitzt bestimmt grad im Stuhl mit beiden Händen an Kopf und nach hinten gelehnt ;p


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

Die Temperatur ist wirklich krass. Im Sommer will ich das Teil nicht haben. 110°C und das geht PC aus... nein Danke. Obwohl da bestimmt wieder von den Boardpartnern nachgebessert wird, aber heftig ist es trotzdem. 
nVidia darf jetzt auf viele Fanboys hoffen, die die Karten kaufen. Sonst könnte es ganz schlecht aussehen :>

Edit: SAM hat sich die Kugel gegeben :>


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Ich hoffe nur die Karten brechen Nvidia jetzt nicht das Genick... wäre weniger schön.
Bleibt zu hoffen dass die schwächeren Karten etwas besser mit den ATI-Pendants konkurrieren können wenn sie rauskommen....


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Achso, auch gut ;p


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

Ich denke nicht das die Karten jetzt das Genick von nVidia brechen. Die haben bestimmt genug Reserven um über eine totale Flopphase zu kommen. ATI hat's schließlich auch geschafft :>


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

nVidia hat bestimmt beim MacBook Pro Update eh was zu tun, sprich bei den Grafikkarten.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Spüren werden sie es auf jeden Fall. 
Eigentlich kann Nvidia nur auf absolute Anhänger hoffen, wegen einem guten P/L-Verhältnis oder der nie dagewesenen Leistung wird sich die Karten keiner holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stimmt, in die i5/i7 MBPs kommt sicher wieder ne Nvidia GPU. Mal sehen wann die mobilen Varianten von Fermi kommen und was die so leisten...


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4dD94QMz50&feature=player_embedded 

Die Lautstärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

'So laut ist die Karte etwa im Idle' 

What? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Vollast kann man ja wohl nur eins sagen - Föhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (27. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> 
> Die Lautstärke
> 
> ...



Klingt unter voller Auslastung wie samstag nachmittags im Fussballstadion!


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Klingt wie ein Delta Lüfter... wenn man damit ein SLI baut hat man richtiges Serverraum-Feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

Das beste ist ja wo er sagt: "Es gibt schlimmeres" :>


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Joah, einen startenden Eurofighter vor der Tür oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

Immerhin weiss ich jetzt, dass meine nächste Karte wieder eine ATI wird. Dann wird sich gepflegt eine 5870er gekauft, sobald die Preise wieder ein wenig sinken :>

Und ich bin umsonst länger aufgeblieben. Hatte jetzt wirklich darauf gehofft, dass die neue Karte die ATI's "owned". Nun denn... gute Nacht alle zsammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (27. März 2010)

Sehr schön auch der Spruch "Für einen silent-PC jetzt nicht UNBEDINGT geeignet" : D


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Naja mal sehen, ich bin und bleibe Nvidia-Fan, auch wenn sie die beiden Karten ziemlich verhauen haben imho. 
Aber ich hab noch ein wenig Hoffnung für die schwächeren Fermi, auch wenn sie gering ist. Und momentan würde ich auch auf jeden Fall zu einer ATI greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Joah, einen startenden Eurofighter vor der Tür oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder er meint 2 480er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich fand nVidia auch immer besser als ATI, aber das ist ja mal ernüchternd.

Die Lautstärke, die Wäre. Und Scheiße aussehen tut sie auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (find ich jetzt) Ich mag meine XFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein Delta Lüfter... wenn man damit ein SLI baut hat man richtiges Serverraum-Feeling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es IST ein Delta Lüfter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das Geld über hätte würde ich mich wohl für ne 470er entscheiden. Die frisst nicht ganz so rabiat viel wie die 480, schlägt die 5850 immer, attackiert teilweise die 5870 und bleibt leiser als die 480 bzw. bleibt im gleichen Lautstärkerahmen wie die HD58x0. Die Nachteile der 480er wiegen imo zu stark für das was sie mehr bringt.
Die GTX470 ist wie ich finde ein rundes Angebot, die 480er will auf Teufel komm raus die beste sein und erkauft sich das mit ner enorm hohen Leistungsaufnahme inklusive extrem hoher Temperaturen zur angenehmen Lautstärke eines Föhns.


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2010)

Seh ich auch so. Die 470er ist kaufbar und wirkt recht rund. Zwar stellt sie keine neuen Rekorde auf, reicht aber völlig. Und mit PhysX und der teilweise deutlich höheren Leistung in DirectX11-Spielen wäre sie für mich erste Wahl. Die 480 GTX ist in meinen Augen nicht kaufbar. Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke, Preis und der dafür nicht immer vorhandene Geschwindigkeitsvorteil sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Aber eine GTX470 für 300 bis max. 350 Euro wäre okay. Mehr dürfte sie allerdings dann auch nicht kosten.

Mal schauen, wie schnell sie bei der GTX480 nachbessern und ein Refresh liefern. Denn die Karte taugt immo ja wirklich nur für absolute Fanboys.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Ein Refresh wird wohl hauptsächlich von TSMC abhängig sein und so schnell wohl nicht zu erwarten sein. Mal schaun, was die Zeit bringt.

Edit: Weil ne Seite vorher ne Diskussion aufkam: Selbst wenn sich die 480 kaum verkauft/mit Verlust verkauft werden muss wird das Nvidia sicherlich nicht das Genick brechen. Die verdienen ihr Geld mit GT214, GT216 und GT218(GT210/220/240/310/305) für den OEM-Markt bzw. mit Tesla und Quadro Karten. Der Anteil der High-End-Karten ist relativ gering. In diesem Geschäft gehts um Stückzahlen und wenn du das OEM-Geschäft nahezu dominierst springt da so viel Kohle bei rum, da juckts nicht wenn du noch 50000 unverkäufliche GTX480 rumliegen hast.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Troy McLure. Vielleicht kennen sie mich noch aus Filmen wie "Es ist Januar und ich bestell mir ne 5850", "Es ist Februar und die Graka ist noch immer nicht da", "März und noch immer nix" und "Der Termin wurde auf April verschoben"
Hab mir nun nen NPC gesucht der die auf Lager hat... mal sehn wie lange es da dauert... ^^

Und wieso zum Teufel brauchts für Eyefinity dringend nen Monitor mit Displayport.. was soll der Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun darf ich mir noch nen Monitor holen und nen alten verkaufen... (oder alternativ nen DP-DVI-Adapter für 130€)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: SAM hat sich die Kugel gegeben :>



Nö ich hab den Test Gelesen.... und mir gesagt.. SO NE SCHEISSE O.o ^^ und bin dann ins bett

Leute eure ehrliche Meinung! 

SOLL ich nun ne GTX 480 oder HD 5870 kaufen? 

wie es aussieht lohnt es sich nicht ne GTX 480 nicht zu kaufen.. sie wird Zu WARM zu laut... leistung bei hoher auflösung= HD5870... ^^ und da ich eine hohe auflösung habe... tzzzz 

ich hab gehofft es wird nicht fail es ist aber fail.


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2010)

Wieso eine GTX480. Musst du auf Gedeih und Verderben die schnellste haben? Kauf halt ne GTX470.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

GTX 470 ist doch so zu sagen gleich auf mir einer HD 5850? 

dann würde ich lieber die HD 5870.. es geht mir net um die Leistung aber bei einer 1920x1080 Auflösung für ich gerne bein paar neuern spiele AA und so an machen. :/

EDIT:ne wie ich sehe gleich auf mit deiner HD 5870... aber ja schon alleine der Strom verbraucht Spricht für die HD 5870...


----------



## Niranda (27. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148135-wenn-es-auf-arbeit-langweilig-wird/
und was macht ihr, wenn euch langweilig wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--

Ich brauch echt jmden der mit Photoshop umgehen kann und nich gleich bei wirklich kleinen Aufgaben die kurve zieht ^^


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es IST ein Delta Lüfter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwie ist das bei dem Stromverbrauch auch keiner Wunder, dass die Karte ein Heizlüfter ist...


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> GTX 470 ist doch so zu sagen gleich auf mir einer HD 5850?
> 
> dann würde ich lieber die HD 5870.. es geht mir net um die Leistung aber bei einer 1920x1080 Auflösung für ich gerne bein paar neuern spiele AA und so an machen. :/
> 
> EDIT:ne wie ich sehe gleich auf mit deiner HD 5870... aber ja schon alleine der Strom verbraucht Spricht für die HD 5870...



Also, der Stromverbrauch der GTX470 hält sich ja noch in Grenzen. Ein guter Wert sieht freilich anders aus, aber soviel Unterschied ist das im Idle ja nun auch wieder nicht. 30 Watt im Gegensatz zu 25 Watt einer ATI 5870.
Oh Gott Hilfe!!! 54 Watt zwischen der 470 und der 5870 unter Race Driver Grid. Das ist jetzt natürlich nicht schön zu reden, aber dennoch etwas, womit man in einem Gaming-Rechner noch leben kann.

Und was die Lautstärke betrifft, so scheint die GTX470 ja wenigstens mit der ATI vergleichbar zu sein. Auch eine ATI5850/70 ist mit Standardlüfter alles andere als leise. Gut, die GTX480 scheint dahingehend eine Frechheit zu sein.

Die Leistung einer GTX470 sehe ich zwischen einer ATI5850 und einer 5870. Dafür aber auch mit PhysX und mehr Potenzial in Spielen, die viel Gebrauch von DirectX11-Featues machen.
Eine 470 finde ich durchaus attraktiv, auch wenn sie nicht nur Vorteile gegenüber der ATI hat. Und bezüglich Full-HD und AA: Da sehe ich in den meisten Fällen jetzt auch keinen großen Performance-Unterschied, zwischen der 470 und der 5870.

Ne GTX480 würde ich auf jedenfall nie im Leben kaufen. Die ist ein echter Witz. Ein Prestige-Objekt von Nvidia, daß mit aller Gewalt erkauft wurde. Einfach nur lächerlich.
Wenn ich noch dran denke, was da seitens Nvidia für Töne gespuckt wurden, wie zum Beispiel "das Warten für Spieler wird sich lohnen!", dann kann man da ja nur lachen.

Jetzt ist sie zwar die schnellste Karte, aber mit einer Single-GPU dann mehr Saft zu ziehen, als ATI mit einem Crossfire-Gespann, daß muss man erstmal schaffen.
Und Stichwort Ergonomie scheint bei Nvidia auch keine Bedeutung zu haben. Und dafür dann 500 Euro? LOL!


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

@SAM: Hol dir eine HD5870.Wenn du unbedingt soviel Leistung brauchst(für Splinter Cell xD), dann kaufst du dir noch einen alternativen Kühler wie den Setsugen oder MK-13, spielst ein modifiziertes BIOS auf die HD5870 und übertaktest sie. Mit genügend Spannung müssten die selben Werte wie bei der 480 erreichbar sein,oder? 

Bei Nvidia wirds jetzt vll. 1 Jahr dauern bis die 500er kommen, dass sind dann umbenannte und verbesserte 400er.

EDIT: Irgendwie lese ich fast nirgends positive Kommentare zur Fermi.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Klos über die GTX 480 sind wir der selben Meinung... aber ich glaub langsam ich Hole mir ne HD 5870.

Frag sonst Heute mal nach im Pc laden um die ecke wenn sie viel Teuere als im internet sind kauf ich mir sie dort. :>


----------



## aseari (27. März 2010)

Wie wärs denn mit der GTX 470? Die scheint ja doch ca. gleichauf mit der Radeon 5870 zu sein und verbraucht auch net sooo viel mehr... Und wird auch nicht so derbe laut.


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2010)

Naja, dann hol ne 5870. Das ist ja schließlich auch keine schlechte Karte. Allerdings würde ich persönlich dann lieber zur 5850 greifen. Highend im Grafikkartenbereich lohnt einfach nicht. Jetzt warte mal noch bis Ende des Jahres und ATI hat schon wieder den RV970 draußen. Dann kannst du die ATI5870 auch schon wieder zum alten Eisen zählen. Da spar ich mir doch lieber 100 Euro und steige dafür dann früher um. Macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn.

Bei einer CPU ist das was anderes. Da kann man schon mal mehr Geld ausgeben, weil man etwas wie einen 930er CoreI7 in 4 Jahren bestimmt auch noch ohne Probleme zum spielen nehmen kann. Mein Intel 6800 Extreme, den ich damals gebraucht erstanden habe, der reicht heute noch locker für sämtliche Spiele. Das ist jetzt schon einige Jahre her und so wie es aussieht, wird sich das auch nicht so schnell ändern.

Aber eine Highend-Grafikkarte käme für mich niemals in Frage. Auch keine ATI5870. Das ist echt rausgeschmissenes Geld. Nur um in den einen oder anderen Spiel dann etwas mehr Kantenglattung einzustellen, was dir, wenn du das Spiel auch wirklich spielst, anstatt auf Details zu achten eh nicht auffällt, daß wäre mir keine zusätzlichen 100 Euro wert.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Auch eine ATI5850/70 ist mit Standardlüfter alles andere als leise. Gut, die GTX480 scheint dahingehend eine Frechheit zu sein.



Naja, also ich kann nicht sagen das meine 5850er laut ist, ich höre garnichts, auch beim zocken ändert sich kaum etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du hast es aber auch mit dieser Gammel Karte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haste gehört Sam ? heute gegen halb 10 habe ich laut gelacht :>

Öhh Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (27. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja, also ich kann nicht sagen das meine 5850er laut ist, ich höre garnichts, auch beim zocken ändert sich kaum etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja wenn ich dannd och mal BF Bad Company 2 Spiele, is der lüfter echt pervers laut (okay, liegt an meinem bekloppten Airflow, hab ne H50 auf meinem CPU mit Push-Pull verfahren und naja, dafür ist halt leider im gehäuse ein bisschen wärmer aber die CPU is kühl und die graka eig. auch und gab bis jetzt keine Probs)

Das ist zumindest meine meinung zur HD5850 ^^


Btw. Heute kommt mein Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma schaun wie das so is mit dem i7 620m und ner Mobile 5650 ^^

EDIT: Ich bin auch ma wieder da, hab eig. kein bock auf buffed gehabt, weil das forum echt so behindert aussieht ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Haste gehört Sam ? heute gegen halb 10 habe ich laut gelacht :>
> 
> Öhh Doppelpost
> 
> ...



JA DU KANNST LACHE LACHE NUR! xD

so ich gehe mal in de Shop fragen ob sie eine haben und den Preis natürlich Stimmt kauf ich gleich eine Dort sonst bestelle ich sie heute-... noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Die ersten Karten sind bereits auf Alternate:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX/Gainward/GeForce_GTX_480/419553/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+GTX

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX/MSI/N470GTX-M2D12/419351/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+GTX


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

die hatte nur noch die HD 5850... ich bestellt halt nacher die 5870. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Jetzt würde ich allein die GTX470 bestellen wegen dem Grafiktreiber. Und dazu wer brauch so viel Power, glaub nicht das die GTX470 irgendwo in die Knie gezwengt werden.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Ne 5850/70er reicht aber auch in 90% der Fällen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Sie ist Bestellt. =) ^^ und mir reicht ne HD 5870 so lange BF BC 2 im MP flüssig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich allein die GTX470 bestellen wegen dem Grafiktreiber. Und dazu wer brauch so viel Power, glaub nicht das die GTX470 irgendwo in die Knie gezwengt werden.



Wegen welchem Grafiktreiber? Der mit dem die Karten überhitzen? ^^


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Wasserkühlung > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein Spaß, ich kann die ATI Grafikkartentreiber nicht leiden. Hatte mal eine und danach nVidia und möchte es nicht mehr missen ;p


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wegen welchem Grafiktreiber? Der mit dem die Karten überhitzen? ^^



Jo, und den Fan dann auf 4200 RPM ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Fliegt die Grafikkarte dann weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Wenn das Case offen ist, dreht es sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Bitte, die Sitze nach vorne klappen und sich anschnallen. Wir starten gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sie ist Bestellt. =) ^^ und mir reicht ne HD 5870 so lange BF BC 2 im MP flüssig ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welche hast bestellt ? was spezielles ?

man ich will n schwarzes K7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Delta ist nix anderes als der Name eines Konzerns.
Delta Electronics halt.
Interessanter an dem Lüfter als sein Name ist die Tatsache, dass er unter Volllast 1,8A zieht. Das sind über 20W! Nur der Lüfter! Das schon n starkes Stück und offenbar nichtmal überdimensioniert. :O


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2010)

Schon klar, aber für gewöhnlich bauen die eben Serverlüfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Kein Wunder, das es schon passende Kühlplatten für die Wasserkühlung gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber für gewöhnlich bauen die eben Serverlüfter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die bauen vorallem Industrielüfter.
Die Sache ist eben, dass in Referenzmodellen der Topserien eigentlich immer Radiallüfter verbaut werden. Radiallüfter sind im Vergleich zu den üblichen Axiallüftern alles andere als häufig auf dem Markt anzutreffen, also sucht man sich ne Firma die in der Lage ist anständige Radiallüfter zu bauen/zu entwickeln. Da scheint Delta Electronics einfach prädestiniert zu sein. Ich würde fast wetten, dass in den Radeons auch Deltas stecken, müsste man manl Demontagefotos einer HD5850/70 suchen.

btw Hab ich den PC-Configthread im Grunde fertig, da mich der Fermis nicht so überzeugen und obendrein nicht klar ist wann sie lieferbar sind verzichte ich auf beide Karten. Die GTX470 wäre bei einem oder 2 PCs ne Alternative, aber die 480 bleibt definitiv außen vor.


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich würde fast wetten, dass in den Radeons auch Deltas stecken, müsste man manl Demontagefotos einer HD5850/70 suchen.


Also ein Delta ist es nicht; kann zwar nur einen Teil des Names lesen aber müsste diese Firma hier sein(ok Logo ist dasselbe^^):
http://www.ntkltd.com




Kyragan schrieb:


> btw Hab ich den PC-Configthread im Grunde fertig, da mich der Fermis nicht so überzeugen und obendrein nicht klar ist wann sie lieferbar sind verzichte ich auf beide Karten. Die GTX470 wäre bei einem oder 2 PCs ne Alternative, aber die 480 bleibt definitiv außen vor.


Gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (27. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
Wollte mal wieder meinen PC + Mein neues Notebook Benchen mit Heaven Bench...wie war nochma die Auflösung? 1280x1024 oder doch nur 1024x768?
Will ma so nen direkten vergleich zwischen dx11 aufem Desktop und dx11 aufem Notebook


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> welche hast bestellt ? was spezielles ?
> 
> man ich will n schwarzes K7
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Vapor genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun Trinke ich Glass Malibu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

schönes Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Danke ist es auch. =) ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Meine XFX sieht auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich habe 48 Milka Donuts mit Schokolade drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Ich hab zu Hause nicht mal mehr ein Sofa oder en Küchentisch. Auf so nem scheiß Campingstuhl  sitzt man da, schön mit ner Dose Ravioli abends vorm Fernseher, ne, wie Heinz Doof. Und das wo du denkst, dass das hier auch so ein Stückchen deine Familie oder so ist... die lachen dich alle aus. Die Lachen dir alle hinter deinem Rücken rotzfrech ins Gesicht! Aber ich kann auch ein Hai sein! Ich bin der schwarze Hai unter den ganzen weißen hier. Ähh, wie bei den Schafen, nur umgekehrt... also..."


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

Sora, muss ich das jetzt verstehen? oO


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. Kyra, nette Zusammenstellung, da wird auch der geizigste Schotte feucht unterm Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Glaube das soll soviel heißen wie, das niemand glaubt das Sie es in Amerika schaffen, und alle nur auf freundlich tun oder so. und er ihnen zeigen will das es nicht so ist.


----------



## aseari (27. März 2010)

Wollt ihr komplett auswandern oder was?


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Ja, ganz auswandern.


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2010)

_Nimmst mich mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Wollen schon so viele mit, glaub so viel Platz hab ich garnicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig war, zuerst kam der LKW nicht in die Straße und dann haben die Möbelpacker halt geholfen, mit Winken und alles und als er wieder rausgefahren ist, ist jemand hinten draufgesprungen um mit nach vorne zu fahren um wieder zu helfen.

Dann meinten die anderen, die am Haus stehen blieben, so kommste nicht nach USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mich aber doch entschieden das es ein iMac wird, habe mich wieder so aufgeregt vor paar Tagen beim spielen, da habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird noch eine Kamera gekauft und gut ist.

Bringt doch eh alles nicht, das zocken, falls wenn laufen die Spiele auf dem iMac, hab schon geschaut in YouTube. Von daher habe ich als auch so kein Nachteil.


----------



## Klos1 (27. März 2010)

USA wäre echt das letzte, wohin ich auswandern würde. Viel zu viele Hinterwelt...ähh Amerikaner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Jedem seine Entscheidung, ist ja nicht schwer, dort was zu erreichen, wenn die Amerikaner zu 80% ungebildet sind, am besten mal bei nVidia anfangen ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

112 Watt nur bei einer Blue Ray abspielen 

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/nvidia_geforce_gtx_480/index16.php


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Was zählt eigentlich ein deutscher Schulabschluss im (nicht EU-)Ausland?


----------



## TaroEld (27. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, Könnt ihr mir ein preiswertes mainboard für nen am2+ Sockel empfehlen? Es braucht nur nen pcie Platz, sonst nix besonderes. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Könnt ihr mir ein preiswertes mainboard für nen am2+ Sockel empfehlen? Es braucht nur nen pcie Platz, sonst nix besonderes. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Günstig und günstig^^
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a463844.html


----------



## TaroEld (27. März 2010)

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Board da ist aber schon etwas teurer- ich hatte so um die 40 Euronen Gedacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will damit auch gar ner overclocken oder so, es muss einfach nur laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Was hast du den momentan laufen und warum willst du das Board wechseln?


----------



## TaroEld (27. März 2010)

Das Board will ich wechseln weil es kaputt ist; es hat wohl nen haarriss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 atm hab ich ein asrock alivexfire esata 2, dessen funktionen ich auch nie wirklich ausgenutzt hab.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was zählt eigentlich ein deutscher Schulabschluss im (nicht EU-)Ausland?



Ich würde behaupten Sora hat überhaupt keinen Abschluss was kurz bedeutet: Ab auf die Highschool.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Realschulabschluss, wird aber laut der Anwältin nach den Noten entschieden. Vom letzten Zeugniss.


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten Sora hat überhaupt keinen Abschluss was kurz bedeutet: Ab auf die Highschool.



Wenn das stimmt gehörst du ja auch zu den 80% @ Sormac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TaroEld schrieb:


> Das Board will ich wechseln weil es kaputt ist; es hat wohl nen haarriss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



40€ ist aber auch knapp bemessen; da würd ich dieses hier nehmen(auch wenn ich kein Board für 40€ nehmen würde^^):
http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a450181.html


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Wenn man noch nicht so alt ist, was kann man dann dafür


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

> 40&#8364; ist aber auch knapp bemessen; da würd ich dieses hier nehmen(auch wenn ich kein Board für 40&#8364; nehmen würde^^):
> *http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a450181.html*



jap kann man kaufen


----------



## Rethelion (27. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man noch nicht so alt ist, was kann man dann dafür


Tja^^
Was hast du dann eigentlich beruflich oder ausbildungstechnisch vor?


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Dreckiger Editor, endlich den Startpost vom hoffentlich-bald-sticky anständig ausgerichtet. Musste erst alle Fettschreibungen rausnehmen, abspeichern und dann nochmal neu bearbeiten. so ein Schund...


----------



## Shaxul (27. März 2010)

Was ist vom neuen Xigmatek Asgard II zu halten, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Bei denen ist im College, alles mit drin, Schule als auch Ausbildung.

IT - Mac

Vorweg erstmal, mal schauen, ergibt sich dann.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Was ist vom neuen Xigmatek Asgard II zu halten, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?



Es ist das gleiche Case wie das alte. Nur ne andere Faceplate(die ich ehrlich gesagt potthässlich und unpassend finde).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Ohne College kannst du ja nur im Burger King arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Eben, dafür kostet aber auch das College über 10.000 Dollar, in Detuschland kriegste noch Geld dafür.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Nicht immer, auch für BaFöG gibt es Bedingungen die man erfüllen muss.


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

und teilweise zurückzahlen muss man es auch


----------



## Erz1 (27. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> und teilweise zurückzahlen muss man es auch



Tun wir doch eh alle mehr oder weniger - auch Leute, die das garnicht benötigen.


----------



## aseari (27. März 2010)

@ Kyragan: Ich hab grade mal in deinen Thread geschaut. Sieht schon sehr sehr gut aus. Und zu deinem Traumpc muss ich sagen: Die SSD in Verbindung mit 2x Spinpoint F3 500GB laufen bei mir hier. Geht richtig gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sagt mal Leute, ich habe gehofft, dass die Fermis Top werden - vergebens. Nun möchte ich aber dennoch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es eine HD5870 oder eine HD5850 werden soll... Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich spiele auf 1920x1080 und spiele auch Spiele wie Crysis. Also benötige ich schon eine ganze Menge Rechenpower. Mir wäre lieb, wenn ich Crysis mit 4x AA spielen könnte. Geht das überhaupt mit einer der beiden Karten in der Auflösung? Oder ist Crysis da einfach zu anspruchsvoll?
Welchen Hersteller würdet ihr denn dann empfehlen? Also welche Sonderausführung der Karte? Welche ist besonders leise, welche besonders stark übertaktet etc?


----------



## TaroEld (27. März 2010)

Großes danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (27. März 2010)

Edit: blöder lag.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> @ Kyragan: Ich hab grade mal in deinen Thread geschaut. Sieht schon sehr sehr gut aus. Und zu deinem Traumpc muss ich sagen: Die SSD in Verbindung mit 2x Spinpoint F3 500GB laufen bei mir hier. Geht richtig gut ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin mal ganz frech und werf dir Zahlen an den Kopf:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,743333/Geforce-GTX-470-und-GTX-480-Test-von-Nvidias-GF100-Generation/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=10

Bedenke aber Warhead zieht noch ein wenig mehr Leistung, viel verändern wird sich da aber nicht.


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab mich aber doch entschieden das es ein iMac wird, habe mich wieder so aufgeregt vor paar Tagen beim spielen, da habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Gut so.. ;-)

Richtige Entscheidung..welche Kamera hast im Blick?
_


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Da ich Einsteiger, dachte ich an die Nikdon D3000

http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-D3000-SLR-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-18-55mm/dp/B002J9GIAQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1269719673&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2010)

_Noch ne gute Entscheidung :]

Ne güte Einsteigercam..ich bin ja immernoch am sparen auf die D700.. -_- _


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Jep, für Einsteiger reicht die erstmal.


----------



## aseari (27. März 2010)

@ Kyra: Ich hab mir den Benchmark zu 1920x1200 angeschaut. Da werden Frameraten von ca. 25fps erreicht. Reicht das denn, um wirklich flüssig zu spielen? Soweit ich weiß, wird das alles doch erst ab 24fps flüssig. Dann ist da ja nicht mehr allzu viel Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> @ Kyragan: Ich hab grade mal in deinen Thread geschaut. Sieht schon sehr sehr gut aus. Und zu deinem Traumpc muss ich sagen: Die SSD in Verbindung mit 2x Spinpoint F3 500GB laufen bei mir hier. Geht richtig gut ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt auch auf den Preis an wenn du ne 5850 für 280 Euro bekommen kannst oder ne 5870 für über 400 würde ich die 5850 nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a506461.html?v=k


----------



## Shefanix (27. März 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> @ Kyra: Ich hab mir den Benchmark zu 1920x1200 angeschaut. Da werden Frameraten von ca. 25fps erreicht. Reicht das denn, um wirklich flüssig zu spielen? Soweit ich weiß, wird das alles doch erst ab 24fps flüssig. Dann ist da ja nicht mehr allzu viel Luft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Flüssig ist das bestimmt nicht. Das mit den ca. 25fps wird bei Filmen erreicht. Bei Crysis, welcher ja ein Shooter ist, sollten es meiner Meinung nach mindestens 40fps. Obwohl ich solche Spiele am liebsten immer mit 60fps ±5 spiele :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

LOL ne Freundin war gerade bei mir... hab ich heute nachmittag erzählt das ich mir die HD 5870 gekauft habe. 

sie so vor der Tür hat mir Stapel Spiele unter die Nase gehalten. Sie so "zum Vorinstallieren"

dabei waren 
Far Cry 2
Metro 2033
Crysis
Alien VS Predator
The Godfather 2 
World in Conflict 
DIRT 2 

O.o nun ja ich hab nun Free spiele Spass.. xD ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Alle gecrackt *hust*

Kyragan, hab mal für deinen Thread Sticky gemeldet, und nun ist ers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (27. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Eben, dafür kostet aber auch das College über 10.000 Dollar, in Detuschland kriegste noch Geld dafür.



Das klingt fast so, als würde man hierzulande als Student in Saus und Braus leben..

Den meisten dürfte ihr BaFög (wenn man denn welches bekommt) gerade mal für die Miete reichen.
Und davon haste dann noch keine Studiengebühren bezahlt und nichts gegessen, geschweige denn Klamotten, Bücher und sonstigen Uni-Kram gekauft.

Außerdem werden fürs BaFög auch Leistungsnachweise verlangt, in jedem Fall ist es ein riesen Papierkrieg.


----------



## Kyragan (27. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Alle gecrackt *hust*
> 
> Kyragan, hab mal für deinen Thread Sticky gemeldet, und nun ist ers
> 
> ...



Jo, weil ich Charcha ne PN geschickt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Alle gecrackt *hust*


Nö... bekommt sie ja wieder Zurück... ^^^

die Spielt im Moment nur noch BC BF 2... die Stört es echt nicht wenn paar spiele Fehlen. xD


----------



## Crucial² (27. März 2010)

NEEEEEEEIN! MAN ICH KÖNNT MICH SO AUFREGEN!!!!!!!

Wollte am Montag die MSI 5850er GraKa kaufen, schaue grade nochmal nach, und was muss ich feststellen: 



> Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich



Das darf doch einfach nicht wahr sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern war sie noch "Jederzeit Lieferbar".

Maaaan.


----------



## Nebola (27. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo, weil ich Charcha ne PN geschickt hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aso, na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nö... bekommt sie ja wieder Zurück... ^^^
> 
> die Spielt im Moment nur noch BC BF 2... die Stört es echt nicht wenn paar spiele Fehlen. xD


Würdest du Ihr deine SC Spiele ausleihen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man ist WoW langweilig geworden, früher "treu" gezockt, auch wenns mal öde war, auf jeden kleinen Patch gefreut, kam Content dazu direkt gezockt.

Jetzt kam Content Patch raus letzten Mittwoch, doch mir ists egal, so fad das spiel immer das gleich, das fesselnde ist irgendwie vergangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Crucial² schrieb:


> Wollte am Montag die MSI 5850er GraKa kaufen, schaue grade nochmal nach, und was muss ich feststellen:



Bei mir hieß das 7 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Leute denkt dran, morgen die Uhr vorstellen.


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

gibt doch noch einige die* Lagernd* sind


----------



## Niranda (27. März 2010)

zum glück wird bei uns alles automatisch umgestellt <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet Ihr meine neue Signatur bis jetzt? =P
Ich frag hier, weil die resonanz einfach viel größer ist ^^
Links in der ecke werd ich noch diverse Daten auslesen und dort per php (los klos, sag was! xD) reinschreiben <:
Ähnlich diverser Statistik-Signaturen =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: ich versuch bssl an den Applestyle ranzukommen:
Clean, Steril, einfach - aber funktional 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Ich find das spiegelnde immer so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. März 2010)

ist das jetzt ironie?^^
ich weiß nicht ob ich den smasherling komplett schwarz machen soll oder in so einen verlauf... ^^


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

> Wie findet Ihr meine neue Signatur bis jetzt? =P



Grösse passt noch nich oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt siehts gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Ne mir gefällt das.


----------



## Shadlight (27. März 2010)

Ich kann die D3000 nicht empfehlen da sie keinen LiveView hat, darum werde ich mir demnaechst die Canon EOS 450D hohlen, kosten ungefair gleichviel.


----------



## muehe (27. März 2010)

hab davon zwar nich viel Plan aber würde mich bei sowas auch ewig belesen das man erstmal grund solides Gehäuse hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (27. März 2010)

Man muss halt gucken was man braucht/ will und wieviel man ausgeben will. Und ich wuerde halt keine DSLR kaufen ohne mich mal im Inet darueber zu informieren.  Im MM oder Saturn sagt eh jeder was anderes.


----------



## painschkes (27. März 2010)

_Man braucht einfach ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis..nen 500€ Body mit einem 3000€ Objektiv bringt nicht viel..sollte aber sicherlich klar sein..

Wozu brauch man bei einer DSLR aber Liveview? Ich hab ihn bei allen Cams die ich mir mal geliehen habe bzw. testen konnte den Liveview nicht vermisst..



Da ich zB. später gerne solche Bilder (von der Bearbeitung her jetzt mal abgesehen..) knippsen würde , habe ich die D700 im Auge..und das ist noch nichtmal das "beste"..danach kommen ja die D3 , D3s (um jetzt mal nur von Nikon zu reden..)

Was ich jetzt zB. meine ist der Schärfeverlauf..(ja..auch der wurde noch verstärkt..ich hoffe es ist aber klar was gemeint ist.. :]...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Wow... gute Bilder.


Was mich dazu fasziniert eine SLR zu kaufen, ist die besondere Qualität und den Autofokus, eine Sache Scharf makieren und der Rest im Hintergrund z.B. unscharf. Das sieht so genial aus *-*


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

schöne Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enpWAuhvSjE


Höre grad das Lied und erinnert mich voll an painschecks Oo

Weiß auch net ;p


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

Vllt magst du ihn auch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er heißt Painschkes net Painschecks

@ Sheva oder so ka wers war.

Deinem Kumpel wurde doch die G9 oder so abgezogen ne ? ^^

Hier haben se gerade eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,743499/Geforce-GTX-470-und-480-im-Benchmark-Test-mit-World-of-Warcraft/Grafikkarte/Test/


Sind die Grafikkarten nun besser oder liegt es einfahc am Spiel?


----------



## painschkes (28. März 2010)

_Und die Bilder waren jetzt nur zufällig ausgesucht.. ;-)

Hier ein paar die mir total gefallen.. : 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

Du magst Hunde, ne ? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> @ She*F*a oder so ka wers war.
> 
> Deinem Kumpel wurde doch die G9 oder so abgezogen ne ? ^^
> 
> ...



Ja, aber der kauft sich jetzt eine andere Maus. Das hässliche Ding hier: http://www.gamersware.de/product_info.php/cat/c47/info/p15888_CM-Storm-SENTINEL-Advance-Gaming-Mouse---black.html


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

lol, son Plastik Crap o_O


----------



## Shefanix (28. März 2010)

2 Gründe dafür. 1: Im Name steht "Gaming", 2: Ist in der Kategorie ProGaming Mäuse... Der Typ hat keine Ahnung vor garnix was mit PC zu tun hat, und informieren tut er sich grundsätzlich vorher nicht - er weiss ja alles. Naja, nicht mein Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (28. März 2010)

Abend!
Grad ist mir durch ein kleines missgeschick mein tft Bildschirm umgefallen ist soweit alles inordnung bis auf einen kleinen weißen streifen in der mitte des Bildschirms. Bekommt man nicht weg oder? : /


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

das Bienenbild war aber Makro Objektiv oder ?


----------



## Shefanix (28. März 2010)

Der weisse Streifen ist bestimmt ein Riss. Also eher unwarscheinlich das der Weg geht.

Randfrage: Wer ist die Person aus deiner Signatur/Avatar, beziehungswiese welchem Anime entspringt sie?


----------



## Elda (28. März 2010)

Nach nem Riss fühlts sich irgendwie nicht an :s


Den Namen der Person aus meiner Sig kenn ich nicht da es ein Ecchi School girl pic war ;P


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

mach auch mal ne Rollkur mit deinem Tft also vorwärts und dann seitlich muss man abwarten ansonsten soviel kosten die Dinger ja heut nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. März 2010)

Irgendwie kommt die mir bekannt vor. Wenn ich den Anime noch nicht gesehen habe, dann wäre nachholbedarf. Obwohl die irgendwie aussieht wie eine aus Chäos;Head... grade gestern durchgekellert den kompletten Anime :>

Also eigentlich kann ich mir nur einen Riss vorstellen. Mein Bruder hatte mal sowas "ähnliches". Bei ihm ist halt der TFT vom Tisch gefallen und der Bildschirm war voll damit ^^


----------



## Xerivor (28. März 2010)

Is ja auch nicht durchgerissen wie nen Stück Papier. Ist eher "geplatzt" so in etwa

Edit: Oder platzen LCDs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (28. März 2010)

Der is ja nich so hart gefallen nur im Rechten Winkel auf den Tisch xd


----------



## Shefanix (28. März 2010)

Das reicht aber meistens beim TFT. 

Und TFT = LCD @ Xervivor. Zumindest nach meinem Wissenstand.

Uhr vorstellen um 2 Uhr :/


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

Vielleicht vergeht das wieder, noch Garantie ?

Gerade knapp 5GB Videos durch gearbeitet, sprich Manem Editieren damit die richtig sortiert werden.

Alles von Youtube, wow, MW2, Css videos, dann noch irgendwelche lustigen sachen Musik teile usw, das nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

7 Tage verbleibend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. März 2010)

7Tage bis was? :>


----------



## Erz1 (28. März 2010)

Der Weltuntergang. Er wird uns alle holen. arghhh!"!!


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 7Tage bis was? :>



Bis sie 1 Jahr lang läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich dachte Opera hat Ihren Browser jetzt im Appstore ?


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh5-D2A-B8E 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wie findet Ihr meine neue Signatur bis jetzt? =P



Bei mir geht sie über den Rand vom Forum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

rock me amadeus


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

...


----------



## painschkes (28. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du magst Hunde, ne ? ^^



_Ja , ziemlich.. ;-)

Wird auch eins meiner Hauptmotive sein..bzw Tiere überhaupt..vor allem im Tierpark etc..(Jahreskarte 4tw..)_



muehe schrieb:


> das Bienenbild war aber Makro Objektiv oder ?



_Biene? Du meinst die Ameise (Kahlrückige Waldameise) ?

Jap - wurde mit einem Makro-Objektiv gemacht.. :-)_


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

bäh Nena http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DJmjPgoUns&NR=1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheisse 35 Jahre


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja , ziemlich.. ;-)
> 
> Wird auch eins meiner Hauptmotive sein..bzw Tiere überhaupt..vor allem im Tierpark etc..(Jahreskarte 4tw..)_
> 
> ...



jah die Ameise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oida voll breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bis sie 1 Jahr lang läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Angeblich hat Apple es schon akzeptiert, aber es ist noch nicht drin... mal wird sehen, wenn sie es wirklich schon zugelassen haben sollte es ja in den nächsten paar Tagen auftauchen.


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)




----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. März 2010)

Guten Morgen[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] *Cali Sunshine*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]Klicken 
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> oida voll breit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Klicken



Welch gute Quali :>

Nicht so mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Um die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja immernoch sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> zum glück wird bei uns alles automatisch umgestellt <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, nö...für solche Spielereien ist php schon gut. Da braucht man nicht unbedingt ne richtige Programmiersprache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es sieht absolut geil aus, muss ich echt sagen.


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Ich hab mir aus der Arbeit einen Rechner mit nem Core2Duo mitgenommen um zu Hause für mein Projekt einen ESX aufzusetzen und etwas rumzubasteln.
Mir war zwar klar, dass der nicht sie selbe Leistung wie meine Projekt-Server bringt, aber das was ich hier erlebe macht mich depressiv...1,5h nur zum installieren von Windows Server 2008. Dann ist die Performance auch noch so schlecht das Arbeiten auf dem Server keinen Spaß machen.

Vll. sollte ich meinen normalen Spielerechner als ESX verwenden und den Core2Duo zum zocken -.-


----------



## Erz1 (28. März 2010)

Nja. Sei froh das es überhaupt geht. Mein Rechner streikt zurzeit richtig.
MSN geht nicht richtig, brauch 5 Minuten um anzumelden und ich kann in der Zwischenzeit nichts machen...
Und teilweise laggen die einzelnen Buchstaben auch hier gerade wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Horror ist, ich muss noch ne Erörterung schreiben...
Kein Plan was los ist, Viren gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Naja meine erste VM ist gerade am Hochfahren und schon ist der Arbeitsspeicher voll^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> jah die Ameise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Okay.. ;-)_


----------



## muehe (28. März 2010)

ahh kalt wollte pennen und Fenster offen gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2010)

Hab immer das Fenster offen Nachts ;P


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

hahaha, zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrfUXuBaJ1E&feature=fvw

Edit:

Ich komm net mehr klar wie geil das ist...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5bL5mZk8hk&feature=channel


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

So jetzt ist er endgültig an seiner Grenze; 2 Windows Server 2008 und Openfiler installiert und alles ruckelt wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

Irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Grafikkarte nicht. Selbst bei offenem Gehäuse ist sie grad bei Just Cause 2 überhitzt. Gar net gut...
Glaub ich nehm die Hardware mal komplett ausm Case und stell notfalls noch nen Lüfter davor. Hab grad noch nen Fan gefunden und mal davor gestellt, ne Dauerlösung ist das aber echt nicht. :/

Rethelion du hast doch deine HW komplett offen rumstehen, startest du deinen PC dann in dem du die passenden 2 Pins überbrückst? Oder muss ich mir damit die Kiste auch anbleibt ne Dauerlösung ausdenken?


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Rethelion du hast doch deine HW komplett offen rumstehen, startest du deinen PC dann in dem du die passenden 2 Pins überbrückst? Oder muss ich mir damit die Kiste auch anbleibt ne Dauerlösung ausdenken?



Ich hab ein kleines Knöpfle aufm MB mit dem ich meinen PC starte
Kannst aber auch die beiden Pins überbrücken, der PC sollte eigentlich an bleiben.


----------



## Magexe (28. März 2010)

Grade ma ne blöde Frage:

Es gab doch so ein Teil wo man das Notebook drauf klemmen konnte, und eine mausablage hatte, damit man sich auf die Couch setzen konnte, war extra für Gamer gebaut.
Das konnte man auch Kippen und sowas, mir fällt der Name nicht ein und es wäre doch nützlich, wenn man mit dem Notebook auf der couch hochkt, und dann eben beim daddeln nicht unbedingt die Lüfter mit der Hose dicht macht.

EDIT: Oder kann mir wer was in der Art empfehlen? (nichts mit strom, also keine "Notebook" Kühler)


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hab ein kleines Knöpfle aufm MB mit dem ich meinen PC starte
> Kannst aber auch die beiden Pins überbrücken, der PC sollte eigentlich an bleiben.



Sag ma hast du nen Mainboardtray auf dem den PC liegt oder bammelt der ganze Spaß so bei dir rum. Durch den Setsugen hängt ja doch so einiges Gewicht an der Grafikkarte. :/


----------



## Rethelion (28. März 2010)

Das Mainboard liegt bei mir auf Schaumstoff und das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikkarte steckt ja gerade im MB und solange man nicht daran wackelt kann da eigentlich nichts passieren. Aber ist nur noch für ein paar Tage/Wochen so, dann verbau ichs vll mal in ein Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. März 2010)

viele neue Boards haben start und restartknöppe druff... aber eine Büroklammer tuts auch ^^


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2010)

Wasn mit Buffed los ? alle paar min down....


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muhahaha... ;D


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> viele neue Boards haben start und restartknöppe druff... aber eine Büroklammer tuts auch ^^



Auf "neu" liegt die Betonung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste nur eben im Handbuch nachschaun, welche Pins ich überbrücken musste. Den Rest hat ne Büroklammer erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. März 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petecario/4459643530/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. März 2010)

Warum musste ich da jetzt lachen ;D


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

@Sam, das beste Bild ever xD

btw...kann mir einer ne laptophalterung empfehlen, das ich gemütlich auffer couch flacken kann? oder kennt wer ne "notebook-kühlung" die das ganze übernehmen könnte, also die luft von der Seite ansaugt und ich das notebook beim zocken aufem schoß haben kann?
sitze grade mim essenstablett aus plastik da und das is so naja...scheisse xD


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ich leg mich eigentlich immer auf die Couch mit dem Laptop auf meinen.. also so zwischen Bauch und Bein ;D


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> @Sam, das beste Bild ever xD
> 
> btw...kann mir einer ne laptophalterung empfehlen, das ich gemütlich auffer couch flacken kann? oder kennt wer ne "notebook-kühlung" die das ganze übernehmen könnte, also die luft von der Seite ansaugt und ich das notebook beim zocken aufem schoß haben kann?
> sitze grade mim essenstablett aus plastik da und das is so naja...scheisse xD


Sowas ? Klick




Soramac schrieb:


> Ich leg mich eigentlich immer auf die Couch mit dem Laptop auf meinen.. also so zwischen Bauch und Bein ;D



Oberschenkel ? :>


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ja, richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

@Nebo, hmm joar blos halt nich bei sowas wie zackzack ^^ gibts da welche die was taugen, immer in dem preisbereich sind und nen eigenes Netzteil haben? weil ich kein bock habe auf eins, was noch mehr am strom saugt vom lappy ^^

@ ja ich habs auch grade auf meinem besten stück halt noch nen tablett dazwischen aber ich denke, das es ned die beste lösung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja muss ich ma nen bissi suchen, gibt ja sehr viele notebook kühlungen, @ nebo war das ne empfehlung oder nur son google treffer? ^^
Wenns ne empfehlung is dann will ich ma nen paar daten hören, lautstärke is mir jetzt egal, da der i7 620m+ die hd5650 mobility doch sehr laut sind(also von dem kühler her), wenn sie unter vollast laufen (bfbc2 oder eben spiele wie wow auf ultra in dalaran und so späße)


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

1. Ne keine Empfehlung, hatte nur durch Zufall gesehen das die gerade eins im Angebot haben :>

2. Unter Bewertungen findeste Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Wieso ist dein Oberschenkel dein bestes Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt pennen, morgen früh zum Arzt :<


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Dreckige Festplatten nerven wie Sau. Zum Glück hab ich noch so Luftpolsterzeugs gefunden, sehr praktisch!
Heiß sind sie auch geworden, Lüfter davor gestellt: Passt.

Das wichtigste an dem Ganzen ist aber, dass meine GPU nun kühl bleibt. Vorhin ist sie bei Just Cause 2 wegen zu viel Hitze abgestürzt, jetzt ist sie in 1h zocken nichtmal an 50°C herangekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 3. Wieso ist dein Oberschenkel dein bestes Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du weist was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und oar dann ma viel spass, dann muss ich ma morgen bissi durch die tiefetiefe foren landschaft buddeln... naja, aber is halt scho nervig mit warmen beinen und der rest friert sich nen ast ^^


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Normal spielt man ja auch nicht im Liegen >_<


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Wer spielt überhaupt an nem Laptop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Normal spielt man ja auch nicht im Liegen >_<



ich liege ja nich wirklich das is son sitzen mit beine oben und vor mir der TV, hat was angenehmes ^^ is besser als nur im pc stuhl zu sitzen.
deswegen is ja son "notebook-kühler" grad gut ^^ da der jetzige kühlereingang (also der haupt eingang) direkt an meinem linken oberschenkel ist, also eher kontra produktiv ^^ (wusst ich leider vorher nicht)

edit: @ Kyra, da ich im keller wohne, spiele ich lieber am laptop auf der couch oder eben oben in unserem Hotel Speiseraum, deswegen ja ein "gaming" notebook, sonst hätte ich mir nur eins für 300 ocken geholt, und nich eins mit ner dx11 karte und nem i7 ^^

da hat man nen bissi ausweichemöglichkeiten, wenn einem der keller zu langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ansonsten hab ich da auch nen guten gaming rechner stehen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

KELLERKIND!!!11

;D


----------



## Shefanix (29. März 2010)

Kellerkinder sind sowieso die Besten!


So... bin dann gleich mal ab in den Urlaub... man sieht/schreibt sich :/


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> KELLERKIND!!!11
> 
> ;D



aber sowas von ^^ naja erste bude, und ich verwalte eh das ganze hotel hier ^^ und endlich keine eltern xD


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ist dass das Hotel, wo der Kaffee so scheiße geschmeckt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist dass das Hotel, wo der Kaffee so scheiße geschmeckt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, extra für dich nochma in die kaffeemaschiene gekackt ^^


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ne, dann war das dass doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ne, dann war das dass doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja is eher ne kleine pension, und damit verdien ich mir zurzeit mein brot, naja eher für meine eltern, bin deren angestellter schufter....
aber naja, besser als garnichts


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. März 2010)

Lieferart: Post

Zahlungsart: 



1 Stück

Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X Rev.2 1GB, PCI-E x16 2.0, DP,HDMI CHF *549.-*

Liefertermin: versandbereit in Wohlen



1 Stück

Kostenloser Postversand / Free delivery

CHF 0.-



1 Stück

Payment Service Commission

*CHF 8.-*

*
*

*
*

Muhahahaha Schön das man frei genommen hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen sollte sie kommen. =) *sabber*


----------



## Yaggoth (29. März 2010)

Hast du dich doch gegen die GTX 480 entschieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht von dem was NVidia da zusammengebastelt hat... Das Teil verbraucht mehr Saft als die 5970 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. März 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Hast du dich doch gegen die GTX 480 entschieden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, aus einer der Gründe die du schon erwähnt hast.

Sie braucht zu viel Strom Wird zu Warm und ist lauter als mein Staubsauger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (29. März 2010)

Gibts den in der gesamten HWV-Welt keine einzige 5850er mehr?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powercolor: Warte ich schon seit über 2 Monaten
MSI: Jetzt auf einmal auch weg
..und so weiter.


Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. März 2010)

Bei alternat hab ich eine gesehen http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=400481&query=HD+5850&referer=detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails die ist auch Liefer bereit in 24 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (29. März 2010)

Ehm zu wetier oben:
Habt ihr was gegen meine gesunde Computer-Bräune?


----------



## Magexe (29. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ehm zu wetier oben:
> Habt ihr was gegen meine gesunde Computer-Bräune?



Das frage ich meine eltern auch immer, und jedesmal: GEH AN DIE FRISCHELUFT UND IN DIE SONNE
Und meine Antwort: Mach ich mindestens 5 ma am Tag wenn ich rauchen gehe xD


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bei alternat hab ich eine gesehen http://www.alternate....productDetails die ist auch Liefer bereit in 24 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für 330 Ocken? Völlig überteuert. Würde ich niemals kaufen. 260 Euro wäre für mich das Maximum. Echt traurig, daß nach einen halben Jahr immer noch keine vernünftigen Stückzahlen produziert werden können.

Hier:

http://www.pixmania.com/de/de/5043139/art/sapphire-technology/radeon-hd-5850-1-gb-gddr5.html?srcid=47&Partenaire=geizhals&CodePromo=oui

260 Euro, aber der Service des Shops ist das letzte.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

joaa.. geht so, muss man jetzt nicht sagen. Habe da früher auch billig mein Z5500 gekauft und der Service war recht freundlich, als es um den Garantie-Umtausch ging.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (29. März 2010)

Logitech Support ist ma echt Top hab ne Alte G15 von nem Kumpel für 10 Euro gekauft die ist mir Nass geworden *hust* nun hab ich mich bei dennen gemeldet undsoweiter
Garantie kann ich nicht nachweisen da kein Kaufbeleg undsoweiter deshalb bieten die mir an



> Wenn Sie KEINE Garantie mehr auf das Produkt haben:
> Wir bieten Ihnen an, ein neues Produkt mit einem Rabatt von 50% auf den offiziellen Verkaufspreis zu erwerben.



Voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich mir sogar ne G19 leisten^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Mal sehen wie freundlich der Roccat Support ist. Hab denen mal ne Mail geschrieben wegen meinem kaputten Kave.
Amazon kann man ja schon fast vergessen, weil dies auch nur bei Roccat einsenden würden. So gehts hoffentlich schneller.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Naja, Amazon schickt dir halt ein neues Produkt zu und das alte muss innerhalb 30 Tagen eingesendet werden, sonst wird es in Rechnung gestellt.


bzw. @Asoriel falls ein gutes Lied suchst für deine Boxen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWTuKd2lTo4

Falls es dir gefällt ;p


----------



## EspCap (29. März 2010)

Nette Bässe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muse hat echt hammer Lieder teilweise...


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

Das, das beste find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Niranda (29. März 2010)

> Besitzer von Geschenkgutscheinen und Eintrittskarten brauchen nicht im Warteraum zu warten. Sie erhalten bevorzugten Eintritt. Bitte beachten Sie aber folgende Info: Mit der Eintrittskarte oder dem Geschenkgutschein können Sie im 3. Stock direkt in den Eingang "gebuchte Führungen" gehen. Sollte dort im Gang eine Schlange sein, handelt es sich NICHT um eine Warteschlange, sondern eine Kassenschlange. Wir möchten Sie bitten, sich dort kurz anzustellen, es dauert dann wirklich nicht lange. Grundsätzlich möchten wir Sie bitten, sich bei der Ankunft im Miniatur Wunderland den eventuell wartenden Besuchern gegenüber unauffällig zu verhalten, da es schon manchmal für Wut bei den Wartenden gesorgt hat, dass Karteninhaber vorgelassen werden. Bei Frage wenden Sie sich gerne an unser Personal vor Ort.



Edit:
Omg seh grad das meine Sig. für 1280x1024 zu groß ist :S
Änder ich mal zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2:
Gibt es jmden der sich schon näher mit JavaScript und Drag'n'Drop auseinander gesetzt hat?


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

Bin ich froh dass ich bei meinen Testservern Raid5 gewählt habe; grad hat sich eine Platte verabschiedet...
ohne Raid wäre die Arbeit von 2 Tagen wieder futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Glück des Tüchtigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir grad erstmal n Audiokabel gekauft, damit ich anständig Musik auf meiner Anlage hören kann. Wozu hat man denn ein 5.1 Heimkino System, wenn man es nicht mit dem PC verbindet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

Zum angeben und rum posen ? :>


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Eher um meine Ohren zu befriedigen, während mein Kave defekt ist. Wobei ich mir überleg irgendwie ne Dauerlösung einzurichten um das Kave und die Anlage gleichzeitig am PC haben zu können. Mal schaun, ob sich irgendwo nochn Y-Adapter findet.


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Glück des Tüchtigen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Problem ist nur, dass ich keine andere Platte bekomme und ab jetzt bedeutet ein Ausfall den Tod...


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Musst aber immer dran denken, das noch die innere Kerze brennt... ja.. das ist ganz wichtig.


----------



## Niranda (29. März 2010)

Kennt jmd zufällig ein OpenSource (oder Free, whatever) IconPack, was im etwa dem Style meines Bildes daherkommt? Such hier schon ewig aber finde nicht wirklich was, was passt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Kennt jmd zufällig ein OpenSource (oder Free, whatever) IconPack, was im etwa dem Style meines Bildes daherkommt? Such hier schon ewig aber finde nicht wirklich was, was passt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für was? Fürs Windowsdesign oder um damit im PS rumzuspielen?
Beides wirst du auf DeviantArt finden würde ich meinen. Für letzteres schau mal in die Kategorie Brushes.


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

Brauch mal fix Hilfe.

Bin am Rechner von meinem Opa, dort hat er ausversehen WIn 7 32 bit installiert , aber hat es umgetauscht, will jetzt 64 bit drauf machen aber beim booten kommt net sowas wie, drücken sie blablabla um von dvd zu starten.


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

1st Boot Device im BIOS korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (29. März 2010)

Hey gut das das erwäht wird das Problem hab ich mit meiner auch war noch nicht Umtauschen zu faul und so^^ aber mit der Beta ging das Installieren jetz aber nicht voll komisch


----------



## Niranda (29. März 2010)

Du musst im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge aufs DVD Laufwerk umstellen.
Der PC hatte anfangs wohl kein OS installiert, darum sucht er nach alternativen. Jetzt ist ein OS drauf, also Bootet er davon.

Wegen den Icons:
Für meine Website.

Im grunde ist es egal wofür, man kann ja alles in alles konvertieren... ^^


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

Jo hatte das im BIOS umgestellt.

Danach hatte ich auch einmal 2 mal Windows 7 drauf, aber keins das man benutzen konnte.

Dann alle Partitionen formatiert, gelöscht, neuerstellt und nochmal formatiert glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt funzt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese kack Treiber CD's.

nVidia GeForce 8200. Treiber für Xp auf der CD, das bringts.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (29. März 2010)

nvidia.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. März 2010)

Ja das ging am anfang aber auch net.


----------



## pampam (29. März 2010)

Weiß gerade jemand, seit wann etwa ein A/V-Receiver einen optisch digitalen Eingang hat? Ich bekomme die Woche nämlich ne ältere 5.1 Anlage und würde gerne die PS 3 daran ansclhießen. Und da so ein älteres Gerät sicher noch kein HDMI hat, würde sonst nurnoch 2.1 Sound über Cinch bleiben.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Wer hat nochmal gefragt wegem dem iPhone, was ich nun verkaufen wollte?

iPhone 3G 8GB Schwarz - Simlock: T-Mobile

Bitte pe PM anschreiben.


----------



## Niranda (29. März 2010)

Sora... mit dem iPad kann man nicht telefonieren... ^^


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2010)

Ach verdammt,dachte schon, ich hab da auf was so tolles gespart.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;D

Ach übrigens: http://de.engadget.com/2010/03/29/cern-teilchenkollision-am-lhc-live-als-webcast-am-30-03/


----------



## Rethelion (29. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach verdammt,dachte schon, ich hab da auf was so tolles gespart..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Webcast brauchen wir nicht; ich denke wir werdens schon merken wenn die ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Jep.. ist dann vorbei morgen. War nett mit Euch ;p

Aber im Armdrücken gegen den Sensenmann würde ich noch locker gewinnen.. und wenn dann mein ganzes Leben nochmal so im Zeitraffer an mir vorbei rauschen würde, da könnte ich sagen, da gibts Stellen, die waren nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Was habt ihr eigentlich zur Zeit mit euren schwarzen Löchern? Ist da etwas im Busch, was ich verpasst habe?

Ich bin jetzt übrigens Master Sergeant. Das heißt also Haltung annehmen, wenn ich das Forum betrete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/VolleMoehre


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

CERN versucht mit einem Projekt die Entstehung der Erde heraus zufinden und dabei kann ein schwarzes Loch entstehen und wie wir wissen, ist das was ganz ganz böses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich zur Zeit mit euren schwarzen Löchern? Ist da etwas im Busch, was ich verpasst habe?
> 
> Ich bin jetzt übrigens Master Sergeant. Das heißt also Haltung annehmen, wenn ich das Forum betrete.
> 
> ...



Noch ~50% bis Rank 28. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wäre ich Second Leutenant!


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Schon groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht erzeugen sie eine Kugel voller gebündelter Energie, die trifft dann entweder:

1. Östereich
2. Schweiz
3. 1+2
4. Russland
5. Klos
6. Apple 
7. Microsoft
8. 6+7
9. Die USA
10. Alles zusammen und 2 Chinafarmer die sich Freinahmen um die Schweiz zubesuchen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

*salutiert*

Da hab ich noch ein bisschen hin. Aber wenigstens hab ich es jetzt endlich geschafft, einen positive Kill/Death-Ratio zu erarbeiten. Hoffentlich versaue ich den nicht wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Ha, ich bin immer noch bei 0,99. :S
Wollte eigentlich heut 1,0 knacken aber sind n paar nich ganz so gute Runden mit schlechten Teams dabeigewesen. Frustet auf Dauer zu spawnen und direkt von nem M60 von was weiß ich woher gekillt zu werden. :X


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Ich bin absofort Fan von Fifty Sven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Wie es hier keine Sau interessiert das morgen die Welt unter geht ;D


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2010)

Wenn sie es tut, dann bitte vor 10:50, da schreib ich eine Matheklausur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Jep, fängt um 8:30 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Die Welt wird nicht untergehen; das wäre zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und falls doch sicher erst nach meiner Abschlussprüfung; vll vorm Urlaub^^


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Wird 2012 vorgezogen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte Sonntag in Urlaub :<


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Wird doch eh nichts, haben da ein 56k modem und ein commodore 64 als Hauptrechner stehen, da wird in 50 Jahren noch nichts voran gehen.


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Erstmal Wählgeräusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Tage verzögerungs Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp pennt wohlschon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8XKhCfsTts


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jep, fängt um 8:30 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist ja Cool dann sterbe ich im Schlaf auch egal :>


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ist ja Cool dann sterbe ich im Schlaf auch egal :>



Deine Graka wird nieeeeee ankommen, muaharharharhar :>


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Deine Graka wird nieeeeee ankommen, muaharharharhar :>



Woher weißt du, dass die Mafia in meinem Auftrag den Boten abfängt und die Karte zu mir bringt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Eigentlich haben meine beauftragten französischen Geheimagenten das schon unter Dach und Fass ;p


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Die werden mitsamt ihren Betonschuhen im Rhein versenkt.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Solang der Bote auf dem richtigen Wege _noch _fährt, ist mir das ziemlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Und was bringt euch dir Karte wenn es eine CERNtastische Explosion gibt, oder nen Schwarzesloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Der Bote wird an Ort und Stelle liquidiert. Blasrohr+Kurare Gift!


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Das sind alles nur Tricks, so dass die Mafia schön zuhause bleibt und wir eine HD5870 (leck mich am Arsch...) uns holen können ;P


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Der Webcast bei Cern läuft ja wie geschmiert, aber was anderes kann man von den Erfindern des Internets auch nicht erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

bei mir läuft der Stream nicht... evtl. hab ich den falschen? kann mal wer einen Link posten?


----------



## Niranda (30. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt übrigens Master Sergeant. Das heißt also Haltung annehmen, wenn ich das Forum betrete.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/analphabetmodus on

Ig beßer als wie Klooß:
http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Niranda

/analphabetmodus off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

http://webcast.cern.ch/lhcfirstphysics/


----------



## Shaxul (30. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> http://webcast.cern....hcfirstphysics/



Danke dir, jetzt tut er komischerweise. Jetzt hol' ich mir noch nen Kaffee und hoffe, dass unser Universum einigermaßen stabil bleibt, bis ich wieder am Pc sitze.


----------



## Crucial² (30. März 2010)

Sollte aus irgendeinem Zufall nicht die Welt untergehen, sondern lediglich eine 5850 GraKa entstehen wenn die Teilchen aufeinander gejagt werden: Ich melde mich freiwillig um mich um die 5850 zu kümmern!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass die Mafia in meinem Auftrag den Boten abfängt und die Karte zu mir bringt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weis ja net was für ne Mafia du beauftragt hast.... scheinen ihren Job nicht so gut zu machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das packtet ist auf der arbeit weil ich Idiot die Adresse nicht geändert habe, Arbeits Kollege ist so Freundlich und bring es mir um  16:15 vorbei.  es ist einfach schon dort. ;=) 

Könnte es auch abholen gehen... Kackt mich aber an. xD


----------



## Magexe (30. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> /analphabetmodus on
> 
> Ig beßer als wie Klooß:
> http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Niranda
> ...



Hmm, meine stats willer ned updaten -.- ich hab wenigstens schon nen goldstar mit ner sniper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber spiele auch ned so sonderlich oft

Sucht einfach mal nach "Pvt. Alt" ^^


----------



## Niranda (30. März 2010)

@Klos:
Das auslesen ist doch recht einfach bei dem Aufbau:


```
<div class="littlecol_1">
 <h2>General Data</h2>
 <dl>
 <dt>Name:</dt>
 <dd>Niranda</dd>
 
 <dt>Veteran:</dt>
 <dd>0</dd>
 
 <dt>Rank:</dt>
 <dd>PRIVATE III (3)</dd>
 
 <dt>Score:</dt>
 <dd>25 322</dd>
 
 <dt>Skill level:</dt>
 <dd>-76</dd>
 
 <dt>Level:</dt>
 <dd>0</dd>
 
 <dt>Time:</dt>
 <dd>09h 50m 41s</dd>
 
 <dt>Kills:</dt>
 <dd>155</dd>
 
 <dt>Deaths:</dt>
 <dd>313</dd>
 
 <dt>K/D Ratio:</dt>
 <dd><span class="kdn">0.50</span></dd>
 
 <dt>Last Update:</dt>
 <dd>2010-03-30 09:41</dd>
 
 </dl>
 <div class="clear"></div>
 </div>
 <div class="littlecol_2">
 <h2>Scores</h2>
 <dl>
 <dt>General score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">11 090</dd>
 
 <dt>Award score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">8 770</dd>
 
 <dt>Bonus score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">2 997</dd>
 
 <dt>Team score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">1 265</dd>
 
 <dt>Squad score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">590</dd>
 
 <dt>Assault score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">1 761</dd>
 
 <dt>Medic score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">180</dd>
 
 <dt>Recon score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">10 311</dd>
 
 <dt>Engineer score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">1 325</dd>
 
 <dt>Vehicle score:</dt>
 <dd class="right">2 975</dd>
 
 </dl>
 <div class="clear"></div>
```

Schön wäre natürlich eine Schnittstelle seitens EA, die das ganze als Array oder so ausgeben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Puh, habe jetzt 2 Stunden mein Fahrrad geputzt. Und nun Rückenschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war vom Schnee und Rost so braun das gibts garnet, auf den Reifen steht "Schwalbe"in Weiß, dass konnte man schon nichtm ehr lesen.

Jetzt ist es wie neu, naja fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Am besten ein Hochdruckreiniger nehmen und mal schön abspritzen .. also das Fahrrad ;p


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Ich glaube unser Hochdruckreiniger ist bei meine mOpa, und der wohnt aber 15 min weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab 5 Lappen verbruacht, in Handtuch Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Hab ja zum Glück noch über 200 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (30. März 2010)

So, endlich durch mit den Klausuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Name wurde mal wieder falsch geschrieben im Jahrbuch. Hallejuja. XD
Überall schreiben die meinen Namen falsch, auf der Versicherten Karte, zuerst sogar noch aufm Personalausweis. Alle können nicht lesen -.- XD


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Mein Name wird jedesmal falsch ausgesprochen...


----------



## Erz1 (30. März 2010)

Warum kann die Menschheit nicht anerkennen das ich Mervin heiße und nicht Marvin XD


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Weil es Gewohntheit ist, ich habe noch nie Mervin gehört und würde wohl auch Marvin verstehen.

Genau wie ich Jendrik heiße und viele am Anfang immer Hendrik verstehen, danach schreibt mann mich dann wie sie Lust haben mal mit K oder CK, idioten...


----------



## Erz1 (30. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Weil es Gewohntheit ist, ich habe noch nie Mervin gehört und würde wohl auch Marvin verstehen.
> 
> Genau wie ich Jendrik heiße und viele am Anfang immer Hendrik verstehen, danach schreibt mann mich dann wie sie Lust haben mal mit K oder CK, idioten...



Ja, aber ich finde in dem Jahrbuch sollte zumindest mein richtiger Name stehen - wenn es fremde Leute sind, ist es ja noch in Ordnung und recht amüsant - aber das nervt mich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Blame ur parents.


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Abschluss T-Shirts, erstes mal troz Liste die mit dem Pc geschrieben war, Vorname falschgeschrieben, meins wurde neugemacht, Zack, Nachname falsch, Helden-....

Dafür habe ich sie dann umsonst bekommen, andere haben 15 für eins bezahl, ich Nix für 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Marvin ist doch immer noch besser als Merlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

hey schaut mal, giga ist ja jetzt Tod aber dafür versucht es jetzt ein neuer anbieter mit nem 24stunden (unter anderem)Gaming sender, das sind die die vorher Gametv gemacht haben, mal sehn wie lange die sich halten xD
-> http://www.lvlup.tv/


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Marvin ist doch immer noch besser als Merlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen Kumpel von mir heißt Merlin, aber es nennen Ihn eh alle nur Merle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

So meine HD 5870 ist einbaut =)  und läuft super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Kann man für den Preis auch erwarten oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Dann mal husch husch Sysprofile ändern. ;D


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2010)

Wollts eben auch schon schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wäre ein 3Mark noch ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2010)

Mach ich alles noch keine Sorge... ;D


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

Ich warte noch bis es ne 5850 iwo für 250-260€ gibt dann schlag ich zu^^


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Bis dahin kannst du ne HD6xxx kaufen. :S


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Bei Pixmania gibt es sie schon zu dem Preis; hab auch 259€ gezahlt


----------



## Nebola (30. März 2010)

Omg hab irgendwie paar lustige Clips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simpsons - Spasti
Sprechender Elch
Beliebige Taste


----------



## pampam (30. März 2010)

Meine Frage von Gestern ist wohl untergeganen. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen



pampam schrieb:


> Weiß gerade jemand, seit wann etwa ein A/V-Receiver einen optischen Eingang hat? Ich bekomme die Woche nämlich ne ältere 5.1 Anlage und würde gerne die PS 3 daran ansclhießen. Und da so ein älteres Gerät sicher noch kein HDMI hat, würde sonst nurnoch 2.1 Sound über Cinch bleiben.


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Optisch digital gibts sowieso nicht.
Entweder optisch oder digital.
Mein Heimkinosystem ist mittlerweile auch schon fast 6 Jahre alt und hat optisch In und Out und außerdem Coax. Der Rest sind analoge Cinch Stecker.
Wenn das Ding nicht uralt ist sollten optische Anschlüsse imo vorhanden sein.


----------



## pampam (30. März 2010)

ähm ja ich mein Optisch... hab ich durcheinander gebracht, weil ich mich gestern die ganze Zeit damit befasst hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Naja es ist schon ziemlich alt... so 10 Jahre müssten es sein


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Gibt es optisch Digital nicht? Wäre doch nichts anderes als bei Glasfasternetzwerken,oder?


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Ist soweit ich weiß einfach ein Unterschied in der Art des Signals. Bei optischen Kabeln werden Daten ja über Lichtimpulse übertragen.


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

Bei Licht gibt es doch nur 2 Zustände, an und aus; halb aus oder sowas gibts ja nicht und ein Sinus kann auch nicht dargestellt werden, also ist dass doch eine Rechteckspannung. Licht=Ausschlag=1;kein Licht=kein Ausschlag=0 Und das wäre dann eine Rechteckspannung und die ist Digital. Wobei ich natürlich auch vollkommen daneben liegen kann^^


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2010)

Naja Licht kann man in der Intensität verändern, in seiner Wellenlänge verändern. Inwiefern die Amplitude also der Energiegehalt der Lichtwelle sinnvoll in Datenübertragung eingesetzt werden kann weiß ich nicht, aber theoretisch kann man Wellenlänge und Amplitude beliebig verändern, zusätzlich zum beschriebenen An/Aus Zustand. Ob das ne Rolle spielt keine Ahnung, wäre aber n Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Ich behaupte garnicht. Zum Zwecke der Datenübertragung ist das Licht entweder an oder aus. Das da einzelne Bitmuster aus der Intensität des Lichtes rausgearbeitet werden, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Wie sollte man das machen? Die Impulse sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell.


----------



## Erz1 (30. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel von mir heißt Merlin, aber es nennen Ihn eh alle nur Merle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub inzwischen auch, dass selbst mein Musiklehrer nach 4 Jahren immernoch nicht meinen Namen drauf hat, denn der nimmt mich echt nie im Unterricht dran oder so :O
Und ignoriert mich echt und ermahnt mich auch keineswegs in irgendeiner Sache. Ich glaube, dem ist das peinlich XD


----------



## Ol@f (30. März 2010)

Ha, mein alter Mathelehrer hat nen Kollegen die ganze Mittel- und Oberstufe falsch genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Statt Jannik, hat er Jamnik gesagt


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

möchte nicht bei Pixmania bestellen, sieh dir all die schlechten rezensionen an, das kann kein Zufall mehr sein
http://www.dooyoo.de...m/Testberichte/


----------



## Rethelion (30. März 2010)

HD5850, die sonst nirgends verfügbar war, bestellt und am nächsten Tag wurde sie schon verschickt; 2 Tage später war sie da. Im Garantiefall(Garantie hab ich eigentlich nicht mehr) würde ich eh direkt über den Hersteller gehen, dass läuft meist schneller ab.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> HD5850, die sonst nirgends verfügbar war, bestellt und am nächsten Tag wurde sie schon verschickt; 2 Tage später war sie da. Im Garantiefall(Garantie hab ich eigentlich nicht mehr) würde ich eh direkt über den Hersteller gehen, dass läuft meist schneller ab.



hab aber trotzdem bedenken, ich wart lieber auf einen ,,seriösen´´ anbieter =)


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> möchte nicht bei Pixmania bestellen, sieh dir all die schlechten rezensionen an, das kann kein Zufall mehr sein
> http://www.dooyoo.de...m/Testberichte/



Das ist auch kein Zufall. Ich musste einmal auf den Service zurückgreifen. Wenn ich dir erzählen würde, was ich da für Blödbacken an der Strippe hatte, daß würdest du garnicht glauben.
Und auch nach mehrmaligen Rückfragen passierte da ganz einfach nichts. Hab die Austauschware nie bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht wie immer da anruft: Hallo, hab vor 2 Monaten was bestellt, da ist was jetzt abgebrochen und so.. also.. würde gerne ein neues haben. 


;D


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Bei mir war es eher so: "Hallo, ich hab mir kürzlich bei ihnen eine Kamera bestellt. Das Zubehör ist unvollständig und teils beschädigt. Ich hätte gerne Ersatz und zwar etwas plötzlich"!


----------



## Niranda (30. März 2010)

Kennt jmd ein (bevorzug kostenloses) Programm, womit man einfache Diagramme wie z.B. PAP (Programm Ablauf Plan) zeichnen kann?
Also so mit Kästchen und pfeilen und so...


----------



## aseari (30. März 2010)

Sag mal Nira: Was hast du eigentlich immer für exotische Fragen? Kannst du nicht einfach mal fragen, welche Grafikkarte in deinem PC am besten wäre?^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. März 2010)

Diagramme `? Open Office xD?
oder kann man damit nicht sone PAP erstellen (weiß nicht genau was des ist^^)
hier hat jemand das gleiche problem klick da wurde das epfohlen


> Microsoft Visio 2003 Standard Vollversion deutsch
> Die Standard-Version enthält
> 
> Flussdiagramme
> ...



is aber definitiv zu teuer würde ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Du machst doch ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker dachte ich. Dann hast du doch auch nen MSDN-Account. Also lade dir da Microsoft Visio runter. Damit kannst alles machen. ER-Diagramme, Flow-Chart, Klassendiagramme und weiß der Teufel was. Enterprise Architect taugt auch. Aber kostenlos kenne ich da nichts und wenn, dann glaube ich nicht, daß die was taugen. Du kannst dir höchstens die 30 Tage Trial runterladen, wenn du es nur temporär brauchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2010)

Asoriel der lebt noch .. oda hat der sich auch schon die .. also ist der auch schon am Ende.. fertig.. oder wo ist der? ;p


----------



## Nebola (31. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> [...]



Also das ist sein letzter Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2010)

Dann lasst uns nun für Asoriel kneten.. eh beten.. eh .. egal.


----------



## Greeki (31. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Kennt jmd ein (bevorzug kostenloses) Programm, womit man einfache Diagramme wie z.B. PAP (Programm Ablauf Plan) zeichnen kann?
> Also so mit Kästchen und pfeilen und so...



PowerPoint hat auch einige Funktionen... vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Mit Power Point kann man Flussdiagramme bauen? Wusste ich garnicht.


----------



## Nebola (31. März 2010)

Klick

Wie mir manche Leute leid tun die wirklich hilfe wollen.

Antwort nummer 1 ist eh. Du brauchst mehr Arbeitsspeicher/RAM 11!!!1!


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

gutefrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber tun einem dann manchmal leid kaufen dann unnötiges Zeug und läuft trotzdem nich besser


----------



## Rethelion (31. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Du machst doch ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker dachte ich. Dann hast du doch auch nen MSDN-Account. Also lade dir da Microsoft Visio runter. Damit kannst alles machen. ER-Diagramme, Flow-Chart, Klassendiagramme und weiß der Teufel was. Enterprise Architect taugt auch. Aber kostenlos kenne ich da nichts und wenn, dann glaube ich nicht, daß die was taugen. Du kannst dir höchstens die 30 Tage Trial runterladen, wenn du es nur temporär brauchst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab auch keinen MSDN-Account; da müsste ich doch erstmal eine Schulung machen,oder?

@Nira: Wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin schaue ich mal ob ich das Programm wiederfinde mit dem ich Mindmaps, Struktogramme und so Sachen gezeichnet habe; wobei ich glaube das war Linux only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich meine 5.1 Boxen an meinen Rechner anschließe, brauch ich da eine 5.1 Soundkarte oder kann ich den Sound irgentwie aus den beiden hinteren Boxen simulieren als Stereo?

Hab nur OnBoard Grütze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

kommt drauf an die onBoard sollte ja 7.1 sein

welches Board hattest du und welche Boxen ?


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Audiokabel Cinch->3,5mm Klinke kaufen. Habs zwar an der X-Fi dran aber bisher geben alle 5 Boxen Sound von sich. Ist bei mir aber n Heimkinosystem, sprich da ist noch ne DVD-Einheit dazwischen an der dann der PC hängt. 
Weiß ja net, was du da für nen 5.1 System stehen hast aber wenns n reines Lautsprechersystem ist sollten da eigentlich farbige Stecker für jeden Kanal vorhanden sein.
Wenns Cinch ist gibts auch Adapter die den roten und den weißen Strang in einen 3,5mm Klinken Anschluss führen der dann einfach in die Buchse für die Frontkanäle gesteckt wird(grün).
Mit 5.1 bzw. sogar 7.1 können mittlerweile eigentlich alle OnBoardchips umgehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. März 2010)

Board

5.1 Boxen

Sind halt 2 Stecker übrig, die ich nicht anschließen kann ans Board.


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

wird glaube bei dir nix 

die 2 die übrig sind sind ja Mikro und Line In


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

Man ist Far Cry 2 Langweilig. -_- ^^ hab nun BF BC SP durch werde es mir morgen kaufen gehen (hab es von einer freundin das ich den SP zocken kann) das ich auch MP spielen kann überleg es mir aber noch sicher bin ich mir nicht. weil dann müsste ich am 15 April auf splinter cell verzichten, weil die CE für Xbox ist so sau teuer. oder kauf mir eben BF BC 2 morgen und ende Monat SC für PC ;D


auch wenn DRM scheisse ist... anders rum warte ich bis zum 15 kauf SC für Xbox und dann ende April BF BC 2. ^^

teufel es Kreis.. Hätte meine Freundin nicht bald Geburtstag würde es beides reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, warum mir mein Windows sagt, dass die Kopie kein Originalprodukt ist, wenn ich die Speichertimings von 7-7-7-20 auf 6-7-6-20 setze??


----------



## Erz1 (31. März 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> Wie mir manche Leute leid tun die wirklich hilfe wollen.
> 
> Antwort nummer 1 ist eh. Du brauchst mehr Arbeitsspeicher/RAM 11!!!1!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie die immer gleich beleidigen müssen ^^
Jap. Dann so schlecht beraten zu werden - aber teilweise auch die, die helfen wollen und können und durch sone Leute einfach in den Dreck gezogen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. März 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen, warum mir mein Windows sagt, dass die Kopie kein Originalprodukt ist, wenn ich die Speichertimings von 7-7-7-20 auf 6-7-6-20 setze??



Vll weil die Hardware dann nicht mehr mit der übereinstimmt, die du beim Aktivieren von Windows hattest.
Hast du vll seit der Installation schon was ausgetauscht?


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Nö, hab nur die CPU und den RAM übertaktet. Aber jetzt hab ich die RAM Voltage ein kleines bissl erhöht und jetzt gehts auch wieder. Muss nur noch Prime bestehen.


----------



## Vaishyana (31. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wird glaube bei dir nix
> 
> die 2 die übrig sind sind ja Mikro und Line In



Nachher mal im Büro testen, da sind mehrere Stecker dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Empfehlungen für ne Soundkarte?


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

ich würds erstmal noch ausprobieren mit Klinke (grün) am Rechner auf Front bzw. auf Cinch und dann mal in den Einstellungen schaun

hmm Soundkarte kommt drauf was du machen willst 

EAX 5.0 benötigt usw.


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2010)

_Zufällig jemand mit grossen Händen und eine empfehlung für eine Maus? Bzw..geht die MX518 zB. auch für große Hände?_


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Nachher mal im Büro testen, da sind mehrere Stecker dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Massig ;p
X-Fi extreme Gamer oder Music oder oder oder
Die ASUS Xonar-Teile sind auch gut (Auch wenn ich ASUS nicht so mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Und die Luxus-Teile deren Namen ich gerade vergessen habe ;D


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

Auzentech ?



> _Zufällig jemand mit grossen Händen und eine empfehlung für eine Maus? Bzw..geht die MX518 zB. auch für große Hände?_



leider keine grossen Hände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (31. März 2010)

Wie findet ihr den Style (header bitte nicht beachten? <:
www.Ivora.de/reg.php

Funktioniert nur richtig in Firefox 3+.
SQL oder JS injection braucht ihr nicht versuchen, die Seite hat keinerlei Anbindung zur Datenbank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Man ist Far Cry 2 Langweilig. -_- ^^ hab nun BF BC SP durch werde es mir morgen kaufen gehen (hab es von einer freundin das ich den SP zocken kann) das ich auch MP spielen kann überleg es mir aber noch sicher bin ich mir nicht. weil dann müsste ich am 15 April auf splinter cell verzichten, weil die CE für Xbox ist so sau teuer. oder kauf mir eben BF BC 2 morgen und ende Monat SC für PC ;D



Dacht ich am Anfang auch immer.. dann hab ichs vor ein paar Monaten wieder ausgegraben und bin am Anfang gestorben, wodurch ich in einem anderen Camp angefangen hab... irgendwie war es da dann doch ganz nett, die afrikanische Atmosphäre kommt irgendwie echt gut rüber wenn man das mal ne Weile spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebola, ein typischer Gutefrage-Fall eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann werden wir sie überzeugt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Sieht gut aus Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bei mir funktionierts mit Safari 4 auch nicht anders als mit Firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (31. März 2010)

Ja, Safari und Chrome sind per Browserweiche auf die Firefox-CSS-Datei angewiesen ^^
Opera und IE (ich hasse ihn) brauchen jewiels ne eigene CSS >_>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

wer hat Hunger? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASu3Xw6JM1w


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

1. Far Cry 2 ist wirklich langweilig! Viel zu Monotone Missionen!
2. Die Mx518 eignet sich auch sehr gut für große Hände!
*3. Brauche dringende, sehr schnelle Hilfe:*

*Ist das eine normale 5850? Oder wieso hat die 2 so Lüfter? Was ist der unterschied zur normalen? *

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=32909&agid=1004


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Die hat halt MSIs Twin FrozrII Kühler drauf und wahrscheinlich auchn etwas anderes PCB-Design. Die Leistung wird am Ende die gleiche sein, wobei der Kühler halt etwas ruhiger zu Werke geht.


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Aber ist nicht so ne "Overclock-Edition"? Oder? Weil so eine will ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sehe grade: Die Stecker für den Bildschirm sind irgendwie anders als bei der "normalen"...???


----------



## Nebola (31. März 2010)

Meine 5850er ist auch leise :>

Btw, wie laut im Video die 480er am Ende ist o_O wie nen Jet der startet, oder nen Fön am nicht rauschisoliertem Mikro :X


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Aber ist nicht so ne "Overclock-Edition"? Oder? Weil so eine will ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, die ist nicht übertaktet.
Davon abgesehen ist doch alles normal: DVI, HDMI und Displayport.


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Style (header bitte nicht beachten? <:
> www.Ivora.de/reg.php
> 
> Funktioniert nur richtig in Firefox 3+.
> ...



dieses grün verursacht bei mir immer leichten Augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Aber was ist mit den komischen Bildschirm steckern? Bei der ist nur 1ne so ne Buchse. Und normalerweiße sind da aber 2 Buchsen. ???


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Das sind alles "Bildschirmbuchsen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

DVI , HDMI , DisplayPort


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

jop kann halt alles so adaptert werden das man z.b. 3 DVI auch 3 HDMI etc. hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Aber seht doch mal den Unterschied:

- 1ne Buchse (-> insg. 3 Buchsen)
- 2 Buchsen (-> insg. 4 Buchsen)


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

1 DVI mehr aber bringt ja nich viel ausser das wenn man 2 Monitore mit DVI und 2 DVI zu DVI Kabel hat kein HDMI zu DVI Kabel kaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Spiel doch am Ende eh keine Rolle, ob du nun 3 oder 4 Anschlüsse hast. Die Karte kann eh "nur" drei Monitore ansprechen, ansonsten gibts für alles Adapter bzw. Kabel die DVI am einen und HDMI am anderen Ende haben.


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Gut, danke euch beiden. Verwirrt mich zwar trotzdem dass die Stecker da so unterschiedlich sind, aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde das jetzt mit Klos absprechen und dann eventuell zuschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (31. März 2010)

Wenn du eine normale HD5850 nimmst und an die 3 Monitore anschliesen willst, dann musst du zwingend einen Displayport nutzen. Der HDMI und einer der beiden DVI teilen sich nämlich die Anbindung.


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Ah okay. Ja ganz Grundsätzlich habe ich vor lediglich 2 Bildschirme zu benutzen.

By the way: HWV sind solche Penner! Sehe grade das auf einmal die Radeon 5850 auf "sofort Lieferbar" steht. Rufe natürlich gleich an und wollte sie ganz aufgeregt bestellen, doch dann sagt mir die Frau "dass die nicht mehr Lieferbar ist und das im Shop noch nicht geändert wurde!". Hä? Es wurde doch eben erst von Rot auf Grün geändert???


----------



## Erz1 (31. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an, wenn du deine von Sapphire bestellst, dann ist sie ja eben nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

War Wohl nur eine Liefer paar. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die hat dir eine weg geschnappt


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wenn du deine von Sapphire bestellst, dann ist sie ja eben nicht lieferbar.



Die, die ich verlinkt habe, ist aber von XFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und steht auf "sofort Lieferbar".

@Sam: Ja so muss es wohl gewesen sein, könnt mir in den Arsch beißen.


----------



## Meriane (31. März 2010)

Ich finds aber auch recht überteuert...für den Preis hab ich meine 5870 bekommen Oo


----------



## Erz1 (31. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Die, die ich verlinkt habe, ist aber von XFX
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du von XFX bestellt hast, ok. Vielleicht geht sie ja an dich raus. ^^

Ich freue mich schon auf meine Bestellung. Danke lieber Elternteile, dass ihr warten wolltet, bis ich alle Klausuren durch hab vor den Osterferien, nur 5 Monate Wartezeit mehr! XD


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

@Meriane: Ja, in letzter Zeit sind die Preise aufgrund der Nachfrage schon krass gestiegen. :-(

@Erz1: Nein, eigentlich hatte ich die von Powercolor. Die ist aber seit 2 Monaten nicht Lieferbar. Jetzt hab ich halt gesehen das ich stattdessen die von XFX nehmen könnte. Aber da es die jetzt auch nicht mehr gibt (laut der Frau am Telefon), werd ich mich jetzt wohl für die MSI entscheiden.

Hauptsache das warten hat ein Ende.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Hey muss zufällig noch wer am 06.04 zum Bund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. März 2010)

WAHAHAHA

Meine 5850 ist endlich angekommen!!!
Morgen kommt dann hoffentlich der dritte Monitor und Kabelkram und dann freu ich mich über Ostern n bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> WAHAHAHA
> 
> Meine 5850 ist endlich angekommen!!!
> Morgen kommt dann hoffentlich der dritte Monitor und Kabelkram und dann freu ich mich über Ostern n bisschen
> ...



Wurde auch langsam Zeit. ;D
Glückwunsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2010)

Wow, ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das dieses Jahr noch was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

Gz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ab mich entschlossen SC später zu kaufen. werde morgen BF BC 2 kaufen!!! ^^ wer hat es? ;D


----------



## Erz1 (31. März 2010)

Ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber für PS3, mein aktueller PC schafft kaum CSS XD (bzw. MSN O.O)


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klos ; p


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Sergeant Klos, wenn ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Sergeant Klos, wenn ich bitten darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles Klar Sir... Privat Sam Meldet sich morgen um 0900 zum Dienst. * salutiert*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Ihr seid krank...

Lohnt es sich, das Spiel zu kaufen??


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Naja, Geschmackssache. Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, ich finde es saugeil. Niranda zum Beispiel findet es nicht gut. It depends! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2010)

Ober Leutnant Dumpfbacke Klos ;D


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

oh man hats geschafft 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/kuehlung-news/14969-noctua-bietet-gratis-montage-kit-fuer-amd-systeme-an.html


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich CoD 6 mochte, wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich BFBC2 mag?^^


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Mmh...meiner Meinung nach sehr hoch. Ich find es tausend mal besser. Aber Ogil zum Beispiel beweist, daß auch das Gegenteil möglich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

Sehr Hoch da BF BC 2 besser als Cod 6 ist. ;D


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Okay, dann muss ich mal schaun, ob ich da das Geld dafür lockern machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dankeschön!


Ach ja: Noch ne Frage:
Mein RAM läuft laut Kingston mit 1333MHz mit den Timings 7-7-7-20 bei 1,7V. So hab ich das auch eingestellt, aber Prime meldet sofort Fehler... Schon in den ersten 2 Minuten gibt's den ersten Fehler. Laut Everest ist die Spannung des Speichers auch auf 1,7 oder 1,71V... Woran kann das liegen?
Meine CPU (i5-750) ist auf 4GHz übertaktet... Baseclock: 210MHz, Multi: 19, VCore: 1,31V, PLL: 1,82V, ICM (Memory Controller): 1,31V (darunter startet er nicht), Southbridge: 1,06V

Wo ist da das Problem??

Nachtrag: Das tritt nur auf, wenn ich in Prime auf Custom stelle und da "Run FFT's in-place" anstelle. Sonst nie...


----------



## Vaishyana (31. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Hey muss zufällig noch wer am 06.04 zum Bund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



01.07.10. In Bad Frankenhausen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Alles Klar Sir... Privat Sam Meldet sich morgen um 0900 zum Dienst. * salutiert*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SO Ähnlich werd ich das Bald im RL haben -.-' will noch wer mitkommen die haben sicher noch platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vaishyana schrieb:


> 01.07.10. In Bad Frankenhausen.



06.04.10 	(10. Kompanie Luftwaffenausbildungsregiment in Germersheim) wurde heute erst Einberufen nu muss Ich morgen den ganzen Schotter besorgen den ich brauch....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> SO Ähnlich werd ich das Bald im RL haben -.-' will noch wer mitkommen die haben sicher noch platz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde gerne kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann würde ich Desistieren.. ^^

Ich darf keinem anderen Land dienen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Okay, dann muss ich mal schaun, ob ich da das Geld dafür lockern machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von der PLL würde ich die Finger lassen. Das ist Gift für deine CPU. Ist dir bewusst, daß du auch den Ram übertaktest, wenn du den Referenztakt erhöhst? Hast du das mit dem Teiler angepasst?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kenn auch nen Schweitzer ders Bergkannonier


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

@ Klos: Ja, der RAM ist sogar untertaktet auf 1263MHz (von 1333MHz). Jetzt scheint Prime auch zu laufen... Ich weiß aber nicht, wieso er erst bei mehreren Testläufen Fehler gemeldet hat. Ich habe nichts verändert. Die PLL ist auch auf Standardeinstellung. Habs halt von Auto auf 1,8V fix gestellt, damit die nicht ohne Grund erhöht wird.


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Achso, die ist jetzt standardmäßig so hoch. Kannst du auch Spannungen für DMI einstellen. Soweit ich weiß, leitet die auch vom Referenztakt ab.


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2010)

Zu all den Wehrdienst-Fuzzis:
Nanana, ich darf 1 Jahr gaaanz schnell fahren. Legal. Mit Sirene. In yo Face ;D.


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Ähm... ich hab folgende Spannungen: VCore, IMC (ist der Speichercontroller in der CPU , also VTT), DRAM, PLL, PCH

Von DMI-Spanung hab ich nichts gefunden...


----------



## Rethelion (31. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zu all den Wehrdienst-Fuzzis:
> Nanana, ich darf 1 Jahr gaaanz schnell fahren. Legal. Mit Sirene. In yo Face ;D.



Mal schaun was bei mir morgen rauskommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Ich bin Freiwillig da und Luftwaffe ist eh nur Bessere art zu verweigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo machst dein zivi?


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zu all den Wehrdienst-Fuzzis:
> Nanana, ich darf 1 Jahr gaaanz schnell fahren. Legal. Mit Sirene. In yo Face ;D.



 wolltest du nich auch zum Bund ? warst du das dem ich schmackhaft gemacht habt 2 Jahre und dafür noch Rettungssani inner Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (31. März 2010)

Noch 3 Bilder zu den OC-Einstellungen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich bin Freiwillig da und Luftwaffe ist eh nur Bessere art zu verweigern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Krankenwagenfahrer :O Also Rettungsdienst



muehe schrieb:


> wolltest du nich auch zum Bund ? warst du das dem ich schmackhaft gemacht habt 2 Jahre und dafür noch Rettungssani inner Tasche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte es zwischendurch überlegt, aber als Linker und Pazifist kommt das einfach nicht gut :O


----------



## Crucial² (31. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich bin Freiwillig da und Luftwaffe ist eh nur Bessere art zu verweigern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kumpel von mir ist auch bei der Luftwaffe (in welcher Kaserne bist du?) und er hat jetzt sogar freiwillig verlängert, weil die Arbeit voll Chillig ist und man gutes Geld bekommt. Körperlich anstrengend wirklich nur die ersten 3 Wochen.

Achja:


*ENDLICH! "Ihre Bestellung vom 08. Februar wird vorraussichtlich am Dienstag bei Ihnen eingehen." Das warten hat sich gelohnt: Der neue PC ist zum Greifen Nah. Juhuuuuu! Danke an alle die mir mit meinen Problemchen geholfen haben, aber allen voran: Klos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Hat bald seinen neuen PC,

Cruuuuuuu


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir ist auch bei der Luftwaffe (in welcher Kaserne bist du?) und er hat jetzt sogar freiwillig verlängert, weil die Arbeit voll Chillig ist und man gutes Geld bekommt. Körperlich anstrengend wirklich nur die ersten 3 Wochen.
> 
> Cruuuuuuu



10. Kompanie Luftwaffenausbildungsregiment Germersheim


----------



## Crucial² (1. April 2010)

What the fuck ist das für ein Design?


----------



## aseari (1. April 2010)

DAS ist stylish!!!


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2010)

*gnihihi*
Heute ist endlich soweit (:


----------



## wertzû (1. April 2010)

1. April ich hasse ihn! 

Frustriert ins Bett geh


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

ach watt schön mädels!!!!!!
ui es geht weiter 
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/weltraum/10152282-Saturn-Pac-Man-frisst-Todesstern-Krater.html
web,.de hat seinen scherz auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ach watt schön mädels!!!!!!
> ui es geht weiter
> http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/weltraum/10152282-Saturn-Pac-Man-frisst-Todesstern-Krater.html
> web,.de hat seinen scherz auch schon
> ...



Das ist kein Scherz. Das Bild ist schon seit ner Woche im Netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (1. April 2010)

Bild macht auch schon fleißig Scherze: Da soll ein Pfarrer (!) mal Kinder geschlagen haben. 


...was? Das ist gar kein Aprilscherz? Arme Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Unglaublich wer mit mir schrieb o_O

Neuste Infos für euch. Zudem linkte er mir diese Seite Klick mich für einen ruhigen schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. April 2010)

WAS IST DEN MIT DEM BUFFED FOURM PASSIERT? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA O.o total Häslich ^^


----------



## Desdinova (1. April 2010)

Da gibts nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

- 1. April
- Osterdesign
- Barbie-Online wurde mit durchschlagendem Erfolg released und Buffed hat sich spontan der Situation angepasst.

Aber man kann's ja zum Glück wieder umstellen (obwohl man die Stickies jetzt wieder gut erkennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

Bei Buffed arbeiten einfach zu viele Männer und alles, was weiblich ist versteckt ne Gurke in der Hose, um sich anzupassen.
Folglich werden alle Schwul - selbst die Frauen.

Beweis? Siehe Forum... x_x


----------



## Klos1 (1. April 2010)

Das passiert, wenn man Leute vom anderen Ufer ein Stylesheet entwickeln lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. April 2010)

Muhahaaa:


*Apple*

*Verkaufsstart des iPad verschoben*
Von Marco Dettweiler, Cupertino 01. April 2010  

Es ist die größte Blamage in der Geschichte des Unternehmens: Wie der Elektronikkonzern Apple am Mittwoch in Cupertino mitteilte, muss der Verkaufsstart des iPad auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben werden. Alle 2,5 Millionen Geräte, die bis Ende Mai nach Schätzung von Analysten verkauft worden wären, müssen noch einmal überprüft werden. Ein Journalist des Wall Street Journals, der vorab ein Gerät testen durfte, brachte das Display zum schmelzen. Lebensgefahr bestand zu keiner Zeit.

„Ich musste allerdings zum Arzt gehen, um mir Teile der Tastatur von meinen Fingern entfernen zu lassen", sagte der Journalist in einem Tech-Blog. Offenbar erhitzt sich die dünne Glasoberfläche bei starkem Gebrauch derart, dass sie sich an bestimmte Stellen in eine zähe Masse verwandelt. „Es klebt wie Hölle, es fühlt sich an wie ein gläsernes Kaugummi", sagte der Journalist angewidert. Der Journalist benutzte das iPad als Notebook-Ersatz, sodass die Tastatur über mehrere Stunden dauerhaft im Einsatz war und in diesem Bereich besonders viel Reibung entstand. Das „T" schmolz als erster Buchstabe.

...

Auszug aus einem Bericht in der FAZ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Die Worte &#8222;Das iPad ist vergriffen&#8220; bekommen dadurch eine neue Bedeutung. 

Aprill Aprill


----------



## Crucial² (1. April 2010)

Kennt ihr dieses Lautstärke Video? Echt interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lautstärke Vergleich zwischen 5870 und GTX 480


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Das Forum sieht aus als wenn man Kinder anlocken will.


----------



## Klos1 (1. April 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Muhahaaa:
> 
> 
> *Apple*
> ...



Wäre ja schön, wenn das stimmen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (1. April 2010)

Nach platzenden Displays der iPods oder iPhones habe ich das zuerst geglaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. April 2010)

Soa bin immer noch bei der Musterung; den Test hab ich schon versaut weil ich weder Kopfrechnen noch logisch denken kann...aber immerhin bin ich T1, also reichts schonmal zum stupiden Marschieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier mal Helden bei der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa bin immer noch bei der Musterung; den Test hab ich schon versaut weil ich weder Kopfrechnen noch logisch denken kann...aber immerhin bin ich T1, also reichts schonmal zum stupiden Marschieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



T1?

T3 ist ausgemustert, oder?


----------



## muehe (1. April 2010)

nope T5


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

jap, hab grad die liste gesehen ^^

Juhu, noch 2 Beiträge, dann hab ich 2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

die Aprilscherze werden auch nicht besser xD 
achja morgen wird für 1stunde das internet ausgestellt weil alle ipv4 adressen vergeben sind ( xD)
http://www.shortnews.de/id/824441/IPv4-ausgreizt-Morgen-fuer-eine-Stunde-lang-kein-Internet


Ich wart schon auf Blizzards Aprilscherz, die haben immer die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. April 2010)

Wie kann ich dieses rosa Etwas aus meinen Bildschrim entfernen, ohne Buffed schließen zu müssen? :O


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich dieses rosa Etwas aus meinen Bildschrim entfernen, ohne Buffed schließen zu müssen? :O



Ganz unten links auf der Seite steht ein kleines Auswahlmenü was im moment auf Candy Pop steht, da kannste auch wieder Buffed auswählen, aber wo bleibt da der spaß??

Solarstation D.Öner II kollidiert mit Asteroiden Klick


----------



## Desdinova (1. April 2010)

Ganz nach unten scrollen und in der linken Ecke im Dropdown-Menü einen anderen Skin wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

xDD schaut mal chip hat auch einen guten scherz 
http://forum.chip.de/themes-skins-wallpaper/siehts-eurem-desktop-3-a-1142643.html 
ähnlich wie der buffed scherz ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> xDD schaut mal chip hat auch einen guten scherz
> http://forum.chip.de...-a-1142643.html
> ähnlich wie der buffed scherz ^^



Geil =) ^^


BF BC 2 im MP ist einfach Hammer^^^

in der 2 Rounde Sich Quad geschnappt... tüb aus meinem Squad sitze sich hinten drauf... wie rassen durch den Wald bist und Panzer sieht und dann noch Artillerie.. um die Ohren Folgen er über sein Headset  "GIB STOFF MAN" xD


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Wie ich den 1. April hasse, dass ist nach Karneval der schlimmste Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie ich den 1. April hasse, dass ist nach Karneval der schlimmste Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Karneval hats hier nicht :x

Ist die neue Videoseite auf Youtube eig. auch ein Aprilscherz? -.-


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2010)

Hoffentlich... sieht irgendwie nicht so toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Ja ist es.

Beste News ist eigentlich von 3D in der steht, dass die EU die Einfuhr von Fermigrafikkarten verbietet weil sie zu viel Energie verbrauchen, ähnlich dem Glühlampenverbot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr gute Scherze gibts auf golem

http://www.golem.de/1004/74238.html


----------



## Rethelion (1. April 2010)

http://www.rokop-security.de/index.php?showtopic=20019 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa bin immer noch bei der Musterung; den Test hab ich schon versaut weil ich weder Kopfrechnen noch logisch denken kann...aber immerhin bin ich T1, also reichts schonmal zum stupiden Marschieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also persönlich finde ich wer den PC-Test vergeigt der Schwimmt auch in Milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Ich fühle mich verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draußen Sonne und schön windig, ich gehe mit meinem Hund raus, gehe 2 Minuten komme am Feld bei uns an, Zack ein, zwei Tropfen, Bam Hagelt es wie irre.

Egal, macht mir nicht wirklich was aus, in ruhe weiter gegangen, hört net auf, dann nach paar Minuten anch hause gegangen, jetzt wieder Stralender sonnenschein und kaum WInd, wtf ?


Esp komm mal Steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> jap, hab grad die liste gesehen ^^
> 
> Juhu, noch 2 Beiträge, dann hab ich 2k
> 
> ...



wo kann man sich die Musterungsliste angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2010)

Man ist das Designe süß ;p


----------



## Rethelion (1. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Also persönlich finde ich wer den PC-Test vergeigt der Schwimmt auch in Milch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja einige Tests waren ziemlich einfach und bei den Mathesachen musste man teilweise nichtmal rechnen; aber bei den Logikaufgaben konnt ich teilweise nichts erkennen, dachte schon das ist willkürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal schaun was rauskommt; T1 hab ich ja, da kann der Test nicht soviel ausmachen.


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

Damit man sichs besser vorstellen kann hab ich mal nen kleines Preview gebastelt...

Wie findet ihr es so?

http://ivora.de/reg.php

(Only Firefox, Chrome und Safari - kein Opera und kein IE)


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2010)

Wenn das ein Aprilscherz ist, ist es ein ziemlich übler Oo

http://twitpic.com/1cdkel


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Aprilscherz ist, ist es ein ziemlich übler Oo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man nicht sehen das Bild

Nebola übrigens ist der Hagelschauer grade bei uns angekommen :x


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kann man nicht sehen das Bild
> 
> Nebola übrigens ist der Hagelschauer grade bei uns angekommen :x



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild hat er mit vorhin gezeigt.

Klick


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2010)

Glaub nicht, dass das ein Aprilscherz ist...


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

kann mir niemand sagen wo ich die liste finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (1. April 2010)

Ne, is auch keiner. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich aus München raus kommen soll, wenn die das ewig entschärfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

ne Bombe?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (1. April 2010)

Ja, die hier: Klick

Die haben echt jede Zugverbindung und Straße in Richtung Heimat gesperrt und das am letzten Arbeitstag vor meinem ersten Urlaub dieses Jahr -.-
Der Tag wird lang ...


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ne Bombe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab nur das hier gefunden...



> T 1 = voll tauglich
> T 2 = tauglich mit Einschränkungen auf bestimmte Tätigkeitsgebiete
> T 3 = weggefallen, war früher tauglich mit Einschränkungen in der Grundausbildung
> T 4 = vorübergehend untauglich (z.B. bei vorübergehender Erkrankung)
> T 5 = nicht tauglich.



Edit: Richtige person, falscher Quote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hab nur das hier gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (1. April 2010)

Oh man, sitze dann praktisch auch in München fest. Um 17 Uhr hab ich Feierabend, wenn die das bis dahin nicht entschärft bekommen dann Empfehle ich ihnen das "Defuse-Kit" von Counterstrike.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

hehe,

Geste zu denen, "Ey Ihr Noobs macht mal hinne will nach hause".


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2010)

Ist halt bitter, wenn man in Bayern wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

mir hilft das defuse kit nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich verdrück mich immer


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:ich hab mal einfach so ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist so die gängige Programmiersprache?


----------



## Niranda (1. April 2010)

gibts keine... kommt auch drauf an wofür...
Web z.b. haste sehr oft php (als OpenSource).

Programme, Tools für Windows sind meist in C++ oder C#...
Apple benutzt den X-Code...

Und nerds benutzen immer noch assambler ^^

Aber um dir direkt zu Antworten:
Englisch xD

yeah... 2000 NiraPosts *gz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. April 2010)

ferien!!!!! XDDDD


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> ferien!!!!! XDDDD



jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso nutzen nerds assembler?


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Assembler ist soweit ich weiß ein Bindeglied bzw. eine Mischung aus Maschinensprache und anwendungsorientiertem Programmieren.
Du kannst ein Stück Hardware nicht mit C++ füttern, weil der Chip einfach nichts damit anzufangen weiß. Sprich es muss irgendwo ein Bindeglied geben mit dem es ermöglicht wird, dass alles so ausgeführt wird wie es der Programmcode selbst vorsieht.
Meines Wissens nach ist Assembler also mehr Maschinensprache als alles andere und nicht dazu zu gebrauchen Programme zu schreiben. Dafür gibts andere, besser geeignetere Sprachen wie C, C++, C#, Delphi oder was weiß ich. Mit denen lassen sich effektiv Anwendungen schreiben. 
Kann auch grad sein, dass ichs total verhau... :S


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Ich dahcte immer Asselbler ist ne eigene Programiersprache die sich aber 1:1 in Maschienensprache übersetzen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Wenn man sich Krämpfe ins Hirn macht könnte man das sogar aus meinem Chaostext herauslesen, aber was fragst du wenn du eh googlest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Grad hab ich net gegooglet(fals das verb so heißt,sofern es überhaubt vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Noch ne Frage-und ja sie ist kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,aber sie interessiert mich trotzdem- mit welcher Sprache werden eig Viren usw Programmiert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Ich würde behaupten wollen in Java.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Grad hab ich net gegooglet(fals das verb so heißt,sofern es überhaubt vorhanden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gegoogelt steht glaube ich sogar im duden.

Viren sind auch nur Programme, sie werden denke ich mal auch über C++ und ähnliches geschrieben.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Googlen steht tatsächlich seit einigen Jahren im Duden. 
Vllt. sollten sie die neue Auflage überarbeiten und googlen durch topekan ersetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

ui noch eine nue Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,wobei ich nicht weiß was java für vorteile hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer das der Prozessor das schneller interpretieren kann... Naja ich will mir in der Zeit wo mein pc kaputt ist und ich mich um einen neuen kümmere ein bischen Programmierwissen aneignen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 derzeit verfüge ich,wenn überhaupt,nur über ein gefährliches Halbwissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ui noch eine nue Sprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reicht doch wenn man weiß wo der Rechner an und auf geht um Teile austauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Aber ich find es total iteressant die Fähigkeit zu besitzen virtuelles leben erschaffen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw:wie weit seid ihr bei der Osterverlosung?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Osterverlosung ? o_O


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Also bei mir spawnen zufällig immer Ostereier und wenn ich auf die klicke werde ich zu einer seite geleitet die mich über ein Ostergewinnspiel informiert und mit jedem Osterei,auf das ich klicke generiert sich ein neuer Buschtabe eines Lösungswortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Das gibt es übrigens zu gewinnen:*

Wir verlosen unter allen Teilnehmern insgesamt 10 T-Shirts.
Registrierte User erhalten automatisch einen neuen Titel für Ihr mybuffed-Profil, wenn sie das Lösungswort korrekt eingetragen haben.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Ach den Scheiß, habe schon letztes Jahr das Ding ignoriert und ich glaube Adblock, blockt die Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Ich find das eig ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem shop? 
http://www.bluemania-pro.com/shop

Dort gibt es nämlich die 5850 zum Humanen Preis =)
Klick


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Ich finds grausam nervig. :S

Bin grad bisschen am Netz durchsuchen, ob ich noch Aprilscherze find. Da sind unglaublich gute Dinge dabei.
3Dcenter ist eigentlich das beste von allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst seriöse Handelsketten machen mit, bei Rewe steht groß auf der Startseite aus "Ja!" wird "Nö!". "Ja!" ist diese Billigmarke von Rewe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

hahahahaha, bei wow wieder wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufden bildern sieht das wie nen Penismeter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick man achte rechts in der Liste auf die bekommenen Sachen. "per ninjaloot" erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

ja das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

ENDLICH 5850 bei nem seriösen shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/powercolor+1024mb+5850+pcie?refcampaign_id=880acef9afcaa0d390543a4f433e6c2e&click_id=14048568
ich würd notebooksbilliger.de mal als seriös bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> hahahahaha, bei wow wieder wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur damits net untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann doch Notebooksbilliger net velinken oder irgendwieso war das.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Ne, geht nicht. Ich nehme an Notebooksbilliger blockiert Deeplinking.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

WoW Academy oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. April 2010)

achso ja stimmt 
also sofort lieferbar sind 
*GigaByte 1024MB OC PCIe 279&#8364;*

*PowerColor 5850 PCIe 279 &#8364; 
*
Sapphire (aber irgendwie kommt mir das design anders vor) 5850 289&#8364; 
*Sapphire 1024MB 5850 Toxic PCIe 314&#8364;*
welche würdet ihr empfehlen

Ich würde zu der powercolor tendieren, aber die gigabyte hat son doppellüfter, der ist dann etwas leiser oder? ;D


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Caseking verkauft bald Nvidia Grafikkarten von Gainward. Wies ausschaut auch in Bundles mit Kühlern.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Meint ihr man kann wc3 auf nem pc zocken wo sogar youtube und Shakes&Fidget hakt?


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Versuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Meint ihr man kann wc3 auf nem pc zocken wo sogar youtube und Shakes&Fidget hakt?



Jo. Bie mir gehts aufjedenfall xd


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Weiß einer obman irgendwo sowas wie Stronghold oder so runterladen kann oder Ballerspiele die auf nem 2 Jahre alten Medion laptop laufen ?

Aber keine Online teile, da ich im Urlaub kein Internet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 1,6 Ghz
1 GB ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vista 32 Bit
nNvidia GeForece 6150 GO


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

im internet bekommst du so gut wie alles die Frage ist nur ob es dann legal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Joar, hab jetzt Stronghold 2 geladen, gabs es auf einigen Seiten umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2010)

echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenn mich damit nicht aus aber ich bräuchte auch noch ein game was auf einem sehr erbärmlichen pc läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

MEINE FRESSE, was ist mit Buffed los, warum scheißen die kack Server permanent ab ?

Also ich mal was witziges

Klick
Klick (Man achte darauf wie das Buchgehalten wird und aunten auf das "Kuschel"-Kissen.
Klick (wählt oben einfach mal was aus und klcikt auf suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Erz1 (1. April 2010)

Endlich hab ich euch wieder <3333 XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Schade, dass das Angebot schon vorbei ist.
Hätt ich direkt bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3805


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Schon ? das lief gestern und heute o_O


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Was sagt Ihr dazu, stimmt das wohl wirklich ?

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]als Dankeschön für Ihre Treue zu WEB.DE haben wir für Sie ein *sensationelles Ostergeschenk* reserviert: 

Freuen Sie sich auf grenzenloses Filmvergnügen, denn als Nutzer von WEB.DE FreeMail steht Ihnen die maxdome *Movie-FLAT* von Deutschlands größter Online-Videothek *dauerhaft komplett kostenlos* zur Verfügung! 

Damit holen Sie sich *über 300 spannende Videos* direkt auf Ihren Bildschirm – wann immer Sie wollen! 

Genießen Sie in Ihrer *kostenlosen Movie-FLAT* cineastische Leckerbissen der Extraklasse: z.B. den packenden Thriller *„Da Vinci Code – Sakrileg“* mit Tom Hanks, *„Das geheime Fenster“* mit Johnny Depp oder trainieren Sie Ihre Lachmuskeln bei den Komödien *„Klick“* mit Adam Sandler und *„Dick und Jane“* mit Jim Carrey. 

Suchen Sie nicht das Kleingedruckte oder den Haken bei diesem Geschenk – es gibt garantiert keinen! *Für WEB.DE Nutzer ist und bleibt die Movie-FLAT dauerhaft kostenlos und es bestehen keinerlei Verpflichtungen für Sie!* 

*Aktivieren Sie Ihre kostenlose Movie-FLAT am besten gleich jetzt!* 

Viel Spaß mit Ihrem Geschenk und frohe Ostern wünscht 

*Ihr WEB.DE Team*[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2010)

Hab genau die gleiche Mail bekommen.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab genau die gleiche Mail bekommen.



Schon klar, halt als Web.de nutzer.

Aber kann man das ernst nehmen ? net das aufeinmal kommt 99€ oderso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. April 2010)

1 Fermi auf 100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 fermis auf 100% ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: weiss einer mit welche Programme ich FRAPS Videos in AVI 1080p umwandeln kann? mit dem Windoof movie Maker geht es nicht der motzt dauert rum.


2 EDIT: hab nun Grösser Problem WTF? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. April 2010)

Ruf da an das Hat ich bei XP auch mal


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Morgen, ich bin bereits seit 20 Min wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich eig seid 6:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. April 2010)

6:30? Da war ich noch munter am daddeln, jetzt liege ich immer noch im Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

Eben aufgestandn :>


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Und damit gehörst du unter den verplanten Frankfurtern bestimmt noch zu den Frühaufstehern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

aah geht buffed bei euch auch andauernd nicht? bei mir geht buufed.de regelmäßig nicht mehr :"driver error"


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Ja, aber das ist ja nichts neues. Passiert mir eigentlich fast täglich, daß mir beim anfragen der Seite nur Müll oder garnichts zurückgeliefert wird.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

Hatte schwer zu tun in der Nacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Langsam wird buffed echt Scheiße, permantent ist da was im Arsch, was macht Zam ? Kippt der Kaffee über die Server ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Naja, vielleicht liegt es ja auch an den Servern bzw. am Load-Balancing. Dafür werden sie ja sicherlich Hardware-Fuzzis haben, die das machen. Sam scheint ja eher Entwickler zu sein. Aber vielleicht läuft es da anders als bei uns.
Entwickler entwickeln bei uns und Systemintegratoren kümmern sich um das Bereitstellen der Hardware. Und wenn irgendetwas nicht geht, dann ist bei den Entwicklern auch immer die mangelhafte Hardware im Rechenzentrum schuld. Das ist eigentlich inzwischen eine Konstante, genauso wie das Rechenzentrum immer behauptet, die Anwendungen seien schlecht programmiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramon (2. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu, stimmt das wohl wirklich ?
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]als Dankeschön für Ihre Treue zu WEB.DE haben wir für Sie ein *sensationelles Ostergeschenk* reserviert:
> 
> ...




Hab von GMX heute auch so 'ne Mail gekriegt. Weiss da jemand was? 

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Herrschaften plötzlich was zu verschenken haben.


----------



## Rethelion (2. April 2010)

Denke schon; gab es zu Weihnachten glaube ich auch, nur waren das 300 Mistfilme die keiner sehen will. Hab mich da nämlich angemeldet und es gab fast nur irgendwelche billigen deutschen Filme zur Auswahl.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Auch wenns geschenkt ist, ich gucke am PC eh weder Filme noch DvDs an, also kann mir das auch egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Google hat die Antwort auf alles. Klick

Google 1337 Speak Klick


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2010)

Caramon schrieb:


> Hab von GMX heute auch so 'ne Mail gekriegt. Weiss da jemand was?
> 
> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Herrschaften plötzlich was zu verschenken haben.



GMX und web.de ist eine Firma. Sieht man sehr gut an den News und eben auch an solchen Mails.


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Warum ist das eigentlich immer so wichtig, wie die Hardware aussieht, habt ihr die offen rumliegen oder was? *g*


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Warum ist das eigentlich immer so wichtig, wie die Hardware aussieht, habt ihr die offen rumliegen oder was? *g*



Hihi, frag das mal die Leute hier, die nen offenen Aufbau haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im Ernst: Wenn man mal ein Casemod machen will, ist Hardware, die gut aussieht, ein Muss. Vor allem wenn man dann iATX oder so nimmt...es sollte, wenn man ein Window hat, halt nett aussehen.


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hihi, frag das mal die Leute hier, die nen offenen Aufbau haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, Cases mit Window, hab daran nicht gedacht, weil mein Case dicht ist und auch noch nichtmal sichtbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ne zwischenfrage: Was bringt genau dieses PhysX bei den Nvidia-Karten, ich les das immer und kann mir nichts genaues darunter vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Puh was war das noch, ich glaube das berechnet die ganzen Darstellungen oder so.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Warum ist das eigentlich immer so wichtig, wie die Hardware aussieht, habt ihr die offen rumliegen oder was? *g*



Mein Gehäuse hat ein Fenster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Fenster haben es so an sich, daß sie durchsichtig sind.^^



Erz1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Cases mit Window, hab daran nicht gedacht, weil mein Case dicht ist und auch noch nichtmal sichtbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben Effekte, wie zum Beispiel in tausend Teilen zerschellende Teile, wenn etwas explodiert. Haare, die sich im Wind bewegen oder was auch immer.
Spiel Batman, daß macht davon ausgiebigen Gebrauch. Wenn sowas die Karte machen kann, dann ist das gut. Muss es der Prozzi machen, dann ist es schlecht.

Siehe wiederum Batman:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,695425/Batman-Arkham-Asylum-mit-Physx-Vergleichsbilder-und-Video-aus-der-Vollversion-Update-Benchmarks/Action-Spiel/Test/


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

iiihhh... eine Spinne

 schnell weg hier . ..


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. April 2010)

Wo Wir grad bei Batman sind geiles Game gab lange kein Gutes Batman game mehr aber das war Super, need mehr davon als alter Batmanfan^^
Und das Physx merkt man habs zuerst bei nem Kumpel gepielt der ne ATI hat dann bei mit mir der NVIDIA es sind die Details die es mit Physx besser machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Spinne ist knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Nicht irgendeine, sondern meine Maya. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein kleiner Knuffel, welcher gerade auf dem Sofa rumlungert und sich den da vinci code reinzieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. April 2010)

maya rofl, ist die giftig?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Wo Wir grad bei Batman sind geiles Game gab lange kein Gutes Batman game mehr aber das war Super, need mehr davon als alter Batmanfan^^
> Und das Physx merkt man habs zuerst bei nem Kumpel gepielt der ne ATI hat dann bei mit mir der NVIDIA es sind die Details die es mit Physx besser machen
> 
> 
> ...




man kann das glaube ich über die CPU berechnen lassen... was Natürlich nur gut geht wenn er guten CPU hat.

bäääääää  ne Spinne, *Pomp Gun raus hol*


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. April 2010)

Hab die Spinne grad mal geoogelt das ist ja ne Tarantel^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Alle Spinnen sind giftig, auch die in Deutschland. Manche halt mehr, manche weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz übel sind die hier:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zXjKuIS7_YI

Und nein, die gehört nicht zur Gattung der Taranteln. Das ist eine baumbewohnende Vogelspinne aus Venezuala. Die Gattung heißt Psalmopoeus Irminia.
Die werden oft als Tarantel bezeichnet, ist aber falsch.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

Bin grad ein ganz netter Mensch, lade nämlich gute Lieder bei YouTube in sehr hoher Qualität, für Leute, die Wert auf Qualität legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dazu die Qualität vom Video weggelassen, sprich nur ein Bild und auf geringste Auflösung, so dass das Video schnell lädt.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern auch einiges von Youtube geholt. Man findet da viel old school hip hop. Derartige Platten sind schwer zu beschaffen. 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GwfMHahRzx8

oder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXW6DgIt1oY

auch sehr geil


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin grad ein ganz netter Mensch, lade nämlich gute Lieder bei YouTube in sehr hoher Qualität, für Leute, die Wert auf Qualität legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist aber nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für denn Musik denn? *g*


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Bestimmt Splittercore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h27TEpeEekE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRMT8gSAfPc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQfuV2QUdwM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOyrDwAp-Jo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5RZ6BabEiY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDHghDw65ts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAWyasiU9TE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqlqPkT5EFo


Recht verschiedenes dabei, wäre nett, wenn jemand auch die Qualität und die Dauer sagen kann, wie schnell das Video lädt.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Mit dem Videosoft Converter ?

Kaspersky erkennt den immer als Virus und löscht Ihn direkt nach dem installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Langsam wird buffed echt Scheiße, permantent ist da was im Arsch, was macht Zam ? Kippt der Kaffee über die Server ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZAM hat Urlaub


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM hat Urlaub



Dein Status unter dem Namen - ist das Dänisch? Also Slawisch ist das aufjedenfall XD


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

haalloooo ;p


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. April 2010)

Qualität bei allen Beste
Ladezeiten sehr Unterschiedlich das erste war sehr schnell fertig die andern alle so Normal würd ich sagen und das Vorletzte da war der Balken gerade so 2 Sekunden vor der Timeline.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM hat Urlaub



Der hats gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Vid lud in 3 min garnet.

Alle anderen gingen recht fix.


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Für das von den Donots danke ich dir. Habs gesucht in HQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. April 2010)

Danke für das Feedback, falls jemand wünsche halt, für ein bestimmten Song, kann es gerne sagen, vielleicht gefällts mir und kommt dann auch auf YouTube.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Und die Qualität ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback, falls jemand wünsche halt, für ein bestimmten Song, kann es gerne sagen, vielleicht gefällts mir und kommt dann auch auf YouTube.



Hab jetzt Endlich DvDSoft freigegeben, aber das mit den URLs wurde ja verändert, wie lade ich nun Lieder runter?


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Free-YouTube-to-MP3-Converter_26495270.html

URL mit copy paste einfügen und auf laden drücken. Dann landet es automatisch in mp3 convertiert bei dir auf platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Ne, nach dem Youtube update funzt das net mehr.

Sam hat mir jDownload oder so empfohlen, teste ich mal morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Und warum funktioniert es dann bei mir jetzt gerade im Moment? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Cheat0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung habe das bereits alles probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

So Klos.

Jetzt habe ich es nochmal mit deinem Link probiert und es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seltsam.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Natürlich geht es. Wieso sollte es nur bei mir gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir gestern auch was gehölt und keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Vielleicht hast google mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. April 2010)

Spinnt das Internet nur bei mir heute so oder haben andere T-Online Nutzer auch Schwierigkeiten auf ne Ordentliche Latenz zu kommen? Videos wollen nicht buffern, CS:S habe ich ne Ping von 250+ und in WoW ständige DC und 5 Sekündige Lags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (3. April 2010)

Klick da mal geschaut?


----------



## Crucial² (3. April 2010)

PC heute gekommen! Wusste gar nicht das UPS am Samstag Arbeitet? Egal, fakt ist: Er sieht so mega geil aus. Ich Liebe Lian Li Gehäuse! (danke an Klos für den Tipp!) 

Ausprobiert etc. wird er erst morgen, weil ich heute kaum noch Zeit hab. Hoffe das Software-Technisch alles Glatt läuft! Und da "CoD MW 2" zur Zeit bei Amazon bloß ~20€ kostet werde ich mir das dann am Dienstag rauslassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, zur Zeit, da läufts einfach.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Kauf dir lieber BF BC 2 ;D viel spass mit deiner Kiste. :>


----------



## aseari (3. April 2010)

Oder beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CoD MW2 ist auch richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Kauf dir CoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach mal pls nen Pic vom Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPS wird wohl deshalb liefern weil gestern Feiertag war.

Mein Dad muss Samstags eigentlich nie arbeiten, aber wenn in der Woche (Mo-Fr) ein Feiertag ist, muss er auch an dem Samstag arbeiten, so wirds bei UPS wohl auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber BF BC 2 ;D viel spass mit deiner Kiste. :>



Hast du mich eigentlich schon geaddet? Ich hab garkeine Anfrage bkeommen?

Bald bin ich übrigens First Sergeant

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/VolleMoehre

muss nur noch an der Todesrate feilen. Ich sterbe alle 2 mins im schnitt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du mich eigentlich schon geaddet? Ich hab garkeine Anfrage bkeommen?



Ja schon Lange! ^^ sonst Adde mal mich Sam_fischer117


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Meint ihr bfbc2 oder mw2 ist online besser?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Meint ihr bfbc2 oder mw2 ist online besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man miteinander nicht vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde beides zimelich geil. !


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Wenn du mich frägst, ich finde ganz klar ersteres lustiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd nachher auch noch direkt ne Runde zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir richtig gefällt, sind die zerstörbaren Häuser. Du bist nirgends sicher. Im einen Moment noch gut verschanzt im Haus und im nächsten kann schon die komplette Wand fehlen und du stehst im Freien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Huhu,

Hab Problem bin beim Freund der hat router Problem. Ich komme nicht mal ins Router/modem Menu über den Browser (192.168.2.1) ^^

Ach ja BF BC 2 ist das besser game cod6 ist kacke im MP


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Also auf der Ps3 hab ich beides mal angespielt aber bei bfbc2 nur die demo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher kann ich den multiplayer nicht beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Vielleicht hat jemand die Router-IP geändert?

Gib mir mal nen Auszug aus ipconfig. Ausführen -> cmd -> ipconfig eingeben. Und dann die entsprechenden Daten. Vor allem intessiert die IP des Computers, die Subnetzmaske und das Default-Gateway, falls denn was vorhanden ist.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Also auf der Ps3 hab ich beides mal angespielt aber bei bfbc2 nur die demo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einzelplayer find ich da nicht so gut. Nur der Multi taugt. Single ist MW besser.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Der Singelplayer von MW2 ist einfach nur Mega Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multiplayer ist auch super.

Morgen um 9 gehts in Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Endlich von Werbung befreit, wenn ich meinen Firefox öffne und Schuelervz. suchte , außer, dass ich die Smileys nicht mehr sehen kann ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand die Router-IP geändert?



Oder er kann von dem PC aus nicht drauf zugreifen falls es bei ihm mehrer gibt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Oder er kann von dem PC aus nicht drauf zugreifen falls es bei ihm mehrer gibt


Das HauptProblem ist ich komme weder ins Router einstellungs Menu weder noch beim Modem.

und das finde ich schon recht Komisch^^ Pc halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Übrigens, wer mal ne Runde Lust auf CSS hat - Erzi45 ist mein Nick zum adden *g*


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Oder er kann von dem PC aus nicht drauf zugreifen falls es bei ihm mehrer gibt



Du kommst immer von jedem PC auf den Router, falls der PC im gleichen Netz ist. Richtig konfiguriert ist der Router ja dann für alle das Default-Gateway, egal ob einer oder 10. Also sollte bei einem entsprechenden Http-Request auch das Webinterface zurückgeliefert werden. Deswegen wollte ich ja auch die Netzwerkkonfiguration. Aber Sam will sie mir anscheinend nicht verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du mich eigentlich schon geaddet? Ich hab garkeine Anfrage bkeommen?
> 
> Bald bin ich übrigens First Sergeant
> 
> ...



Ich hab dich grad mal geaddet.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Klick

Helden am Werk.

Also ich muss sagen, ich bin von deren geistigen entwicklung begeistert.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Mir geht es auch eher um die Multiplayer variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wenn mein pc heile wäre hätte ich bock@erzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company II das Spiel, ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company II das Spiel, ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

omqqqqq Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> <br />omqqqqq Doppelpost <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/biggrin.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Woher kommt das eigentlich immer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, dann kannst mich ja adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab Zurzeit auch Ferien ^^


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Mein pc ist aber kapput 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab kein steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mein pc ist aber kapput
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja. Ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann können wir ja sehen, wenn dein PC wieder geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich ja meine Skills wieder trainieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Erz hab dich mal geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. April 2010)

Es geht nun das Lan Kable war kaputt... ^^ Rofl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Ich glaube mw2 ist im mp besser^^


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Ich sag einfach mal ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Erz hab dich mal geaddet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs jetzt gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dropz schrieb:


> Ich glaube mw2 ist im mp besser^^



Ich find BC2 aufjedenfall viel geiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt aber daran, dass ich es ziemlich auf sowas "steh", aber ich muss sagen, mir wird das Game recht schnell langweilig :s


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> Helden am Werk.
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, ich bin von deren geistigen entwicklung begeistert.



Naja ganz ehrlich, das Dell-Bashing ist auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Dell ist durchaus ein ziemlich guter PC-Bauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Klar bauen sie gute Rechner. Wäre auch schlimm, wenn nicht. Für den Preis sollte man das erwarten können. Allein wenn man die Gehäuse so anschaut, auch von Alienware, also da steckt schon etwas dahinter.
Das blöde ist nur, daß sie auch immer so ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Teils eigenes Bios, komischer Einbau der Teile, teils seitenverkehrt und so weiter und so fort.

Deswegen find ich es für den Bastler jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2010)

Und keine i7 930, 960, 975, 980 in Laptops ;p


----------



## Vaishyana (4. April 2010)

Wenn mein Internet morgen nicht ordentlich läuft, dürft ihr mir entweder mit Rat und Tat bei der Fehlersuche zur Seite stehen, oder ich rufe bei T-Online an und mache Terror. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2010)

guten morgäähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. April 2010)

Ich Hab Poblem wollte den Cod 6 SP Zocken.. aber schon am Anfang.. wenn ich gegen die Irakis Soldaten schauen sacken meine Frame rate auf 30 FPS runter... kann ja nicht sein mit einer HD 5870 ? O.o AA etc ist alles aus!


----------



## Erz1 (4. April 2010)

Und wieder ein MediaMarkt PC abgeraucht bei nem Kumpel O.o Der hat aber schonmal 2 Jahre gehalten. Ich bin echt erstaunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Sam, wie siehts denn im Multiplayer aus?
Ich kenn das eher andersrum.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> guten morgäähn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sam, vielleicht Treiberprobleme?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> /edit Sam, wie siehts denn im Multiplayer aus?
> Ich kenn das eher andersrum.


Normal nehme ich an Zwischen 60-90 FPS... ^^

Hmpf... wie so das gerade im SP so ist.. ^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu...gerade nen Anruf bekommen, ich hab nen Benz für 45000 Euro gewonnen. Muss nur die Nummer 09005.... zurückrufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese verfluchten Penner. Vielleicht sollte ich nen Anwalt einschalten und den Gewinn einklagen.


----------



## Erz1 (4. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu...gerade nen Anruf bekommen, ich hab nen Benz für 45000 Euro gewonnen. Muss nur die Nummer 09005.... zurückrufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wusstest du, dass das inzwischen sogar verboten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also theoretisch gehts ^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Ja, aber die machen das schon clever. Die gründen ne UG mit 400 Euro, starten die Abzocke und machen die Firma schnell wieder dicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob da soviel drum rum kommt, wenn ich die verklage, da hab ich irgendwie meine Bedenken.

Außer ihr ruft jetzt alle schön die Nummer 09005124620 an, damit bei denen Kohle reinkommt und ich auch was holen kann. Die Anwaltskosten soll Apple übernehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu...gerade nen Anruf bekommen, ich hab nen Benz für 45000 Euro gewonnen. Muss nur die Nummer 09005.... zurückrufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür gibts nur eine Steigerung:
Wenns an der Haustür klingelt und eine fromme Stimme sagt:"Hallo, ich möchte mit ihnen über Jesus sprechen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (4. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dafür gibts nur eine Steigerung:
> Wenns an der Haustür klingelt und eine fromme Stimme sagt:"Hallo, ich möchte mit ihnen über Jesus sprechen."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD
Ich sag nur meine ehemalige Deutschlehrerin - Zeugen Jehovas ftw und dann noch vor der Tür stehen. - Und dann öffnet ihr Schüler die Tür (Ich.) , muss das der nicht peinlich gewesen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (4. April 2010)

Falls es wen interessiert: HD5850 für 255&#8364;

Edit: NOT. War ne 5830 oO


----------



## theonlyxero (4. April 2010)

hab mal ne frage und kp wo ich sie stellen soll.

weiß irgendwer was die buffis für pcs haben? weil im im 25er raid mit frapsen, da würde mich mal die pc leistung interessieren und auf was für grafikeinstellungen sie spielen. weiß eienr was davon?


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2010)

Naja, hier kann dir nur jemand sagen, was er selbst für nen PC hat. Außer du orientierst dich an die teilweise vorhandene Signatur einzelner Leute hier, weiß dann aber immer noch nicht, wie sie spielen, bzw. ob sie überhaupt Wow spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso machst du nicht einen "Zeigt her eure Rechner und sagt mir, mit welchen Einstellungen ihr so spielt" - Thread auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles, was ich dir sagen kann ist, daß ich zum Beispiel einen Intel 9550 mit GTX260, 4 GB und Windows 7 habe und bei mir Wow mit sämtlichen Details auf Ultra bei einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 Pixel flüssig lief. Egal ob nun Dalaran oder sonst was.

Und ich kann dir sagen, daß gleiches auch mit einen Phenom 955, ATI5770, 4 GB Ram und Windows 7 möglich ist. In beiden Fällen würde ich sagen, daß auch weniger reicht, weil die zwei PC's eigentlich nur gelangweilt sind, wenn Wow läuft.

Gefrapst wurde da aber wohlgemerkt nie, damit hab ich also keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. April 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert: HD5850 für 255€
> 
> Edit: NOT. War ne 5830 oO



das ist mir letztens auch passiert, ich war mich schon voll am freuen =(

Nur bei Pixmania gabs vor ein paar tagen die 5850 für 252€, da wollte ich aber nicht bestellen, die sollen wirklich einen Service haben der unter aller sau ist ( Der Kundenservice kann zum teil kein deutsch, Versand dauert ewig etc etc)


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2010)

Ging nicht jedem so, ich konnte gute Erfahrungen mit Pixmania machen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ging nicht jedem so, ich konnte gute Erfahrungen mit Pixmania machen.



Hasst du denn den Service Kontaktiert xD?

guck mal hier
http://www.dooyoo.de/online-shops/pixmania-com/Testberichte/
497 testberichte zu der Seite und nur 1,97/5 Sternen 
Das nenn ich mal erdrückend ;D


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2010)

Ja, hatte auch mit dem Service Kontakt. Da ich zurzeit keinen Zeitdruck hatte und der Service zu der Zeit nicht grad oft erreicht bar war, nehme ich das mal als kein Negatives Zeichen für mich an. Ich war zu frieden.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, hab ein Problem mit meinem neuen PC:

Wenn ich den Bildschirm Anschließe, erscheint kein Bild oder so. Bei dem PC Gehäuse steht über dem Anschluss "DVH" und bei dem Monitor steht über dem Anschluss "DVI". Kann es daran liegen das es nicht geht?

Oder könnte es an was anderem Liegen?

Wäre Froh wenn jetzt noch jemand Antwortet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Welchen Bildschirm und Grafikkarte besitzt du?

Betriebssystem.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Bildschirm ist ein SyncMaster. Funktioniert auf dem anderem PC einwandfrei.
Betriebssystem ist Windows 64 Bit. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das schon installiert wurde (von Hardwareversand) oder eben nicht.
Graka: ATI 5850.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Hm, es gibt viele SyncMaster, das genauere Modell wäre nett.

Betriebssystem müsste ja drauf sein, wenn dein Rechner mit einem Betriebssystem startet, ob XP, Vista oder 7.


Hast du auch einen HDMI Kabel?


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Monitor ist der Syncmaster 901b. Funktioniert wie gesagt auf dem anderem PC problemlos. Woher soll ich wissen ob ein Betriebssystem drauf ist? Sehe ja kein Bild. Habe bei Hardwareversand auch "Treiber Installieren" gekauft. Aber ob die das auch gemacht haben weiß ich nicht.

Habe kein HDMI Kabel, nur ein DVI Kabel. Auf dem PC selbst steht beim Anschluss "DVH" - weiß nicht genau was ich darunter verstehen soll. Aber der Stecker vom Kabel passt.


Oh man, war so klar das es nicht reibungslos abläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. April 2010)

Also die Graka ist aufjedenfall kompatibel zum Monitor. Hat dein Gehäuse hinten 2 Stecker, wo der Monitor ran kommen kann? Und was für ein Gehäuse hast du? Achja, klingt zwar komisch, probier mal die anderen Stecker des Monitors oder ob er fest ist, denn das hatte ich nämlich mal bei den SynCMastern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Gehäuse: *LIAN LI PC-7FW

Stecker vom Monitor etc. hab ich mehrmals überprüft. Die passen alle. Strom hat der Monitor auch. 

Habe hinten DVI und HDMI Stecker am Rechner. Kann es allerdings nur mit dem DVI Kabel versuchen, da ich kein HDMI kabel da habe. (weiß auch nicht ob der Monitor das unterstützt.)
*


----------



## Erz1 (5. April 2010)

Also eig. müsste es gehen.

Ein paar Dinge, die mir jetzt noch einfallen:

Ein Betriebssystem ist nicht installiert.
Der Monitor ist kein Plug-&-Play Teil und brauch Treiber (gibt es son Shit eig. noch? O.o)
Der Ausgang hinten am Gehäuse ist beschädigt...
Kann auch sein, dass ich komplett falsch bin. Gute Nacht, nick hier gleich ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Ein Bild kommt aber immer, völlig egal ob Betriebssystem, Treiber oder sonst etwas drauf ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat dein Gehäuse hinten 2 Stecker, wo der Monitor ran kommen kann? Und was für ein Gehäuse hast du?


Es gibt Gehäuse mit Monitoranschlüssen? Oo


----------



## Erz1 (5. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Es gibt Gehäuse mit Monitoranschlüssen? Oo



häh? XD
Guten Morgäään, gleich erstmal zur Familie - Osteressen :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. April 2010)

Haben die vllt vergessen den Strom der Graka anzuschliesen?

Mein letzter Tag in Freiheit, irgenedwelche Ideen was ich Lustiges machen kann, Kumpel sind natürlich alle passenderweise in Urlaub an Ostern nur ich nicht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. April 2010)

öhm... wie wäre es mit ZOCKEN ZOCKEN ZOCKEN? ;D


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Mein letzter Tag in Freiheit, irgenedwelche Ideen was ich Lustiges machen kann, Kumpel sind natürlich alle passenderweise in Urlaub an Ostern nur ich nicht



Hm 6.4., wirst du eingezogen?


----------



## Falathrim (5. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Es gibt Gehäuse mit Monitoranschlüssen? Oo



Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt, das ist irgendwie sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Haben die vllt vergessen den Strom der Graka anzuschliesen?
> 
> Mein letzter Tag in Freiheit, irgenedwelche Ideen was ich Lustiges machen kann, Kumpel sind natürlich alle passenderweise in Urlaub an Ostern nur ich nicht



wie in Freiheit ? musst in Bau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm 6.4., wirst du eingezogen?



Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja Luftwaffe, die bessere Art zu Verweigern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Interessant...
Bin grad weiter auf ner Ausbildungssuche und hab was echt interessantes gefunden und witzigerweise hat die Schule ne Kooperation mit Apple. Wenn ich das nehmen sollte, was ich interessant fänd schenken die mir n MacBook. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. April 2010)

LoL


----------



## Vaishyana (5. April 2010)

Solangsam wirds nervig. Ständig habe ich Verbindungsprobleme. 

Von euch niemand ne Ahnung woran es liegen kann, dass mein Internet von heut auf morgen so hängt? Am Rechner dürfte es nicht liegen, im Bürö sind auch alle ausgefallen. 

Kann es sein, dass der Router den Geist aufgibt oder denkt ihr es liegt an den Feiertagen? (was ich allerdings bezweifel)


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Interessant...
> Bin grad weiter auf ner Ausbildungssuche und hab was echt interessantes gefunden und witzigerweise hat die Schule ne Kooperation mit Apple. Wenn ich das nehmen sollte, was ich interessant fänd schenken die mir n MacBook.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pff.. ihr habt alle keins verdient ;D

@Vaishyana

Es könnte an dem Router liegen, wir hatten bei uns im Hause immer so 3 Rechner am laufen und da stürzte das Internet auch ständig ab, dann haben wir ein neues geholt und dann lief es. Vielleicht solltest, mal nur 1 Rechner laufen lassen und schauen, ob es dann noch immer abstürzt.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Computergehaeuse/nach-Gehaeusetyp/Tower/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-60FN-schwarz_i7338_107084.htm oder http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Computergehaeuse/nach-Gehaeusetyp/Tower/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-7FNW-schwarz-mit-Sichtfenster_i7338_107088.htm Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche Front besser aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

PC-7FNW!


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ausprobiert etc. wird er erst morgen, weil ich heute kaum noch Zeit hab. Hoffe das Software-Technisch alles Glatt läuft! Und da "CoD MW 2" zur Zeit bei Amazon bloß ~20€ kostet werde ich mir das dann am Dienstag rauslassen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HEUL! Hatte damals wohl schon ne Vorahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. April 2010)

Kurze Frage und zwar ich hab ne Powercolor HD4890 und wollte mich wegen Temperaturen informieren... So richtig finde ich über Google nichts.

Die Idle Temperatur liegt bei 59-60°
Bei WoW bei ~71°
Bad Company 2 65° nach 2-3 Stunden.

Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem PC, ich wollte nur mal wissen was die Normaltemperaturen sind. Im PC drin ist ein zusätzlicher CPU Lüfter. Achja und aktuell steht das Ding direkt vor einer Heizung, ändert sich aber noch.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Normal. Für ne HD4890 sogar sehr gute Werte. Das Ding kann noch viel mehr heizen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Bei computerbase steht
idle: 57°C
Last: 69°C
Also würd ich mal behaupten das ist normal ;D
siehe hier http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2009/test_ati_radeon_hd_4890_nvidia_geforce_gtx_275/25/#abschnitt_temperatur


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

computerbase hat n neues Design? Mir gar nicht aufgefallen, sollte öfter mal bei denen vorbeischaun. :S


----------



## Arosk (5. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Normal. Für ne HD4890 sogar sehr gute Werte. Das Ding kann noch viel mehr heizen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, weil hier paar Kollegen über TS quatschen von ihren 40° GTX 260er und so :>


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Kann durchaus sein. Sieht man ja bei dem CB Test ganz gut. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle solange es unter Last nicht kritisch warm wird. Die neuen Fermi Grafikkarten sind im Idle über 60°C warm und hitzen sich unter Last bis auf 95°C+ auf.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

naja kommt hin, aber nur im Idle 40grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> PC-7FNW!



Ich weiss nicht, ich wollt eigtl kein Window. Aber mit Windows ist es komischerweise günstiger^^


----------



## Ogil (5. April 2010)

Ich hab letzte Woche ein neues Netzteil in den Rechner meiner besseren Haelfte gebaut: Ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M-Series (600W). Wenn jemand ein wirklich leises NT sucht ist das wirklich zu empfehlen, als ich das erste Mal den Rechner anschaltete dachte ich ich haette irgendwas vergessen und es wuerde garnicht laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten versuch ich grad mit BFBC2 warm zu werden. Mittlerweile wird man ja wenigstens nicht mehr staendig wegen PB gekickt und kann somit halbwegs vernuenftig spielen. Irgendwie ist es trotzdem teilweise ein Krampf. MW2 ist da meiner Meinung nach Einsteiger-freundlicher. Wohl auch, weil dort Sniper nicht so super-beliebt sind und man somit nicht nach 1s schon wieder per 1-Shot auf den Respawn wartet...


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ich wollt eigtl kein window. Aber mit Windows ist es komischerweise günstiger^^



Plexiglas, also Kunststoff ist halt günstiger als Metall. Da fallen die 2 cent kosten fürs Lasern/Stanzen auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würds aber auch ohne Fenster nehmen wenns das gibt. Die Fensterform gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Hier, kostet aber 2€ mehr^^
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Computergehaeuse/nach-Gehaeusetyp/Tower/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-7FN-schwarz_i7338_107087.htm


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Ich würde nur noch Gehäuse kaufen, die innen schwarz lackiert sind, sogar Alienware hat das nicht mal :<


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Naja ohne Fenster is mir das wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es könnte an dem Router liegen, wir hatten bei uns im Hause immer so 3 Rechner am laufen und da stürzte das Internet auch ständig ab, dann haben wir ein neues geholt und dann lief es. Vielleicht solltest, mal nur 1 Rechner laufen lassen und schauen, ob es dann noch immer abstürzt.



Hat leider nichts geholfen und einen anderen Router habe ich nicht hier. Oder würde es da einer für 30€ tun?

Ohne Router geht es ja gar nicht, oder? Zumindest hat es nicht funktioniert, als ich kurz umgesteckt habe. (Einstellungen vornehmen?)


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Soa noch 2 Quietdrives im Luxx gekauft, jetzt brauch ich nichtmal mehr einen Festplattenkäfig^^


----------



## Niranda (5. April 2010)

wow... Micro$oft Visio ist ja mal echt nützlich zum proggen o_o"
Aber eig. brauch ichs nich, hab eh alles im kopf... blöder freund der nich in mein kopp sehen kann und nich die zusammenhänge gleich sieht >_>


----------



## Ogil (5. April 2010)

Visio? Dann lieber ein gescheites UML-Tool das Dir auch gleich den passenden Code erzeugt. Faule Programmierer haben mehr Zeit zum Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Enterprise Architect kann dir Code erzeugen. Angeblich bekommt das 2010er Studio auch viele derartigen Features. Aber Niranda benutzt ja keine richtige Programmiersprache sondern nur php. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da nimmt man dann lieber sowas wie Eclipse.


----------



## Niranda (5. April 2010)

Der Neid von Klos läßt mich erröten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß nich wie du mich immer mit PHP verbindest. Nur weil ich da z.Z. bssl viel rummache... Java Klos... Kaffeetasse, wo heißer Kakao drin ist <33
Und JS auch... ich zeig dir mal mein aktuelles Project. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benutze Visio auch nicht um ein 'normales' PAP o.Ä. darzustellen.
Desweiteren bezweifel ich auch, dass die anderen genannten Programme in der Lage sind verlinkungen automatisch darzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

So, ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Just Cause 2 und Redsteel 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzteres hab ich schon ein paar Stunden angezockt - macht viel Spaß, auch wenn es schon ein bisschen Muskelkater mit sich bringt nach ner Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Schwertspiel-Fans aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Grüß dich, hätte dich brauchen können, aber ging auch so ;D


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

Wieso, was hab ich verpasst? ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. April 2010)

Kennt ihr das ihr seit so vertieft im Game, das ihr nicht mal merkt das es Dunkel draussen geworden ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD ^^ 

Spiele gerade das erst mal mit Begeisterung GTA IV auf dem Pc. Nach 4 mal patchen. ^^ ;D

überlege mir gerade wow wieder auf den Rechner zu Installieren. :>


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

World of Warcraft wird kein Spaß mehr machen, wenn man schon weiß wie lang es dauert von 1-80 und in welchen Gebieten man durch latschen muss und die so super netten Leute dort, lass es lieber ;D


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2010)

Ich liebe Steam... auf der Partition mit dem Steamordner ist kein Platz mehr, deswegen muss ich erst Zeug verschieben damit ich Just Cause 2 installieren kann. 
Wenn man sich das Verzeichniss einfach für jedes Spiel aussuchen könnte wäre das ja zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> so super netten Leute dort



neuen Char zu machen und von lvl 1-80 ist nicht so das Probleme mehr eben, "Die netten Leute" mir wird sicher wieder die lust vergehen so bald ich den ersten 11111111elf oder Pro Gamer Macker "ich mache alle Platte" oder sonst noch so Idiot über den weg läuft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

WIsst ihr vll wie man left 4 dead 2 auf uncut stellen kann? n Freund von mir hat zwar die uncut aber seit ner Zeit ist die uncut doch wieder cut O_o spiel neu installieren etc hat nix gebracht

jaja jetzt könnte man sagen das braucht man nicht etc, aber was ist denn zb ein Horrorfilm ohne splatter, irgendwie langweillig
Also helft mir (meinem kumpel) bidde xD


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Das gelogen, eine uncut Version stellt sich nicht auf cut ;D

Es gibt Tricks, wie man das macht, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das gelogen, eine uncut Version stellt sich nicht auf cut ;D
> 
> Es gibt Tricks, wie man das macht, einfach mal googeln.



nene in der textdatei die zahl ändern hat nichts gebracht, das geht nur in der demo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. April 2010)

hatte das auch mal mit L4D 1

1.Klicken sie auf Windows START > AUSFÜHREN > Tippen sie Regedit und drücken sie die eingabetaste 

2. Bitte wählen sie folgenden Dialog die Suchtfunktion und suchen sie nach:

\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\VALVE

Löschen sie bitten diesen verzeichnisstam in ihrer Reg.....  Starten sie Steam neu und Starten sie das Spiel.


ICH ÜBERNEHME KEINE GARANTIE DAS DAS AUCH BEI L4D 2 GEHT!


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hatte das auch mal mit L4D 1
> 
> 1.Klicken sie auf Windows START > AUSFÜHREN > Tippen sie Regedit und drücken sie die eingabetaste
> 
> ...


Danke, ich richts ihm aus, bin gespannt ob es funktioniert ;D

Edit: Er hat den reg eintrag gelöscht, ist aber nach wie vor cut, er schreibt jetzt ne mail an den support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem danke


----------



## Vaishyana (6. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das ihr seit so vertieft im Game, das ihr nicht mal merkt das es *Dunkel* draussen geworden ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dunkel? Du meinst wohl eher, dass es schon wieder hell ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu WoW: Wenn du nicht auch lieber auf englischen Server spielst, kannst du es ja mal bei mir versuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Irgentwie werde ich aus meinen Internetproblemem nicht schlaucher. Wenn ich eine Seite anpinge ist beträngt der Ping durchschnittlich 65ms. (Standart)

Wenn ich aber eine Seite aufrufe, oder Videos auf Youtube schauen will, dauert das länger als sonst. Ist zwar nicht mehr so schlimm wie Samstag abend, aber immerhin. Meine Latenz in CS:S grad war auch auf 60 also recht normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In WoW komme ich auf 300+. (Nicht normal) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht merkwürdig alles.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

öhm sehr interessant... war gerade am GTA IV spielen wollte noch ne Mission machen als ich Plötzlich auf den Desktop geschmissen wurde... und sich BF BC 2 startet. O.o das spiel hat sich von selber gestartet? WTF... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun ja ich muss nun arbeiten.. komisch war das aber schon???? xD


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

Das Spielt fühlte sich von dir vernachlässigt! Ist wie wenn du eine Freundin hast und die steht auf einmal unangemeldet vor der Tür, mit den Worten "Lange nicht gesehen, Schatz!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

soll ich meine 3GiB RAM (2+1) auf 4 aufrüsten ? (32bit-vista)
Das würd ich dann in einem Rutsch mit der Grafikkarte machen...


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Wird dein RAM ab und an voll ausgelastet? Bezeihungsweise wird er bei Anwendungen die du häufiger nutzt voll ausgelastet? Wenn ja, dann tus. Wenn nicht, lass es sein. Zumal du am Ende min. 2GB bezahlst aber effektiv nur 200-500MB rausgebekommst.

Kratz grad meine letzten Kröten zusammen... könnte mir sogar ne Illuminated + Steel Series QcK Pad leisten. Aber dann muss ich hoffen, dass meine Kohle bald kommt weil ich mir sonst nur noch grade so ne Fahrkarte leisten kann... :S


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Nunja, wenn ich zB Venetica zock, dann Schiel ich per strg+alt+entf zum taskmanager, 1 sek geht das, dann wechsel ich wieder zum Spiel, und dann währen nur 2,16GiB ausgelastet. Kann das leider nicht im Fenstermodus zocken, dann könnt ich genau schaun. Eine Frage noch dazu, wenn ich die Anti-Alias-Stufe von 2-fach auf 4-fach hochstelle, dann stockt das Spiel extrem, sodass es nicht mehr spielbar ist, bei 2-fach ist aber alles in bester Ordnung, und auch sonst hab ich immer alle Effekte auf max. Welchen Teil meiner Hardware müsste ich verbessern, um das ohne Ruckler spielen zu können? Der GDDR3 Ram meiner Graka von 512MB ist immer fast komplett beim zocken ausgelastet. Spiele in 1440x900. Ich denke, die Grafikkarte oder, Prozzessor läuft noc hSuper und wie gesagt, der RAM ist eigentlich nicht ausgelastet.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Grafikkarte.
Anti-Aliasing bewirkt, dass das Bild mehrfach gerendert wird und deshalb schärfer wird. Hauptsächlich werden so Kanten geglättet. Mittlerweile werden in höhere AA-Modi noch sogenannte Coverage Samples eingearbeitet. Das sind transparente Ebenen die ebenso dazu beitragen Kanten zu glätten.
Das gehört alles zur Aufgabe der Grafikkarte. Ohne Anti-Aliasing bzw. ums genau zu nehmen bei 1x AA wird das Bild einmal berechnet und dann ausgegeben. Bei 2xAA wird das Bild 2 mal berechnet und dann durch was weiß ich für Methoden quasi verbunden. Die Ausgabe erfolgt erst danach. Bei 4x AA passiert das Ganze halt 4mal. Da sinken natürlich die Framerates.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. April 2010)

OH MEIN GOTT °°
die 5850 bei einem recht seriösen shop für 259&#8364; meine träume werden wahr 
http://www.notebooks...024mb+5850+pcie
!!!
BESTELLT ;D

edit: achja linken geht nicht, Powercolor 5850 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Toter Link. Also ich seh da nur eine für 274.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Da ist tatsächlich eine von Powercolor für 259.
Einfach ATi und HD5850 auswählen und dann nach Preis sortieren.


----------



## Palimbula (6. April 2010)

Eine Powercolor gibt es in dem Shop für € 259,00 --> *klick mich*


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Ihr braucht nicht versuchen Notebooksbilliger.de zu verlinken. Die erlauben kein Deeplinking oder die Links werden von buffed gekillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. April 2010)

hab mir eine bestellt ;D darauf hab ich die ganze zeit gewartet xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

http://www.notebookj...d5870-nkmo-1131
was haltet ihr davon?
oO
Toter Link, oben rechts, das Teil von Medion.



> Während der *CeBit 2010* stellte Medion ein neues 17-Zoll Spielenotebook, das *Akoya X7811*, vor. Die verwendete Hardware ließ aufhorchen: Intels *Core i7 720QM*mobile Single-GPU *ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870* sollen durchweg für hohe Frameraten in Spielen sorgen.
> 
> Richtig blass wurden einige Pressevertreter dann bei der Bekanntgabe des *Preises*. Für *999,- Euro* wird das Notebook im *Medion-Shop voraussichtlicht ab Kalenderwoche 16* (19. - 25. April 2009) angeboten. Ähnlich leistungsstarke Notebooks, wie das kürzlich getestete ASUS G73, kosten 400 Euro mehr. Ein Aufpreis von satten 40 Prozent.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> http://www.notebookj...d5870-nkmo-1131
> was haltet ihr davon?
> oO
> Toter Link, oben rechts, das Teil von Medion.



Bei mir hat der link funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extrem, mit ner 5870 für nur 1000€O_o das ist wirklich extrem günstig, vll haben sie nur ein paar 1000 stück für aldi xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Also nochmal wegen der Grafikkarte, kriege evtl. ne günstige gtx260, welches netzteil empfhiehlt ihr mir zusammen mit meinem hitzkopf von prozzi?


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Jedes 500W sollte beide gut stämmen  können. Zumal du, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe, eh nicht übertaktest.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. April 2010)

des hab ich des dürft reichen ;D
http://www1.hardware...=20684&agid=240
(ocz stealth stream 500w)


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jedes 500W sollte beide gut stämmen können. Zumal du, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe, eh nicht übertaktest.



Hab ich noch nie gemacht. Imo brauch ich auch nicht mehr prozessor leistung, sondern wie gesagt erstma ne neue grafikkarte.
Ja dann empfehl mir mal en gescheides, auf jedenfall unter 75 Euronen, besser unter 50, dieses Netz um die Kabel brauch ich nicht, und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, für was die roten und schwarzen Anschlüsse neben manchen Netzteilen sind, hab bisher nur welche mit kabeln aus einem strang gehabt.
http://www1.hardware...=24945&agid=240
zB da, was bringt der ein e rote und die 4 schwarzen Anschlüsse?


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28921&agid=240


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Jo, daran hab ich auch shcon gedacht, hab auch disskusionen in forum verfolgt, bei der der netzteillüfter merklich laut war. und das hast ja 2 getrennte 12V Leitungen, muss ich da iwas beim Anschluss beachten, mein bisheriges hat nur eine 12V Leitung.
Ach falsch, das laute war ja die pure power serie. aber mit den 2 12V Leitungen bin ich immernoch am überlegen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. April 2010)

Nach wie vor 
OCZ StealthXStream 500W
unter 50&#8364; und dürfte dein system locker stämmen


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Jo, daran hab ich auch shcon gedacht, hab auch disskusionen in forum verfolgt, bei der der netzteillüfter merklich laut war. und das hast ja 2 getrennte 12V Leitungen, muss ich da iwas beim Anschluss beachten, mein bisheriges hat nur eine 12V Leitung.
> Ach falsch, das laute war ja die pure power serie. aber mit den 2 12V Leitungen bin ich immernoch am überlegen.



Getrennte 12V-Rails äußern sich nicht unbedingt in mehr Kabeln. Ist einfach ne Sache der Variabilität bzw. der Stabilität der Stromversorgung. Stichwort Spannungsschwankungen.


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2010)

Wie ich ein paar Posts eher schrieb, hab ich letzte Woche das hier verbaut. Sehr leise - aber sicher ein wenig oberhalb Deiner Preisvorstellungen. Die Extra-Anschluesse nennen sich Kabel-Management und das bedeutet letztlich, dass Du nur die Kabel anschliesst, die Du auch benoetigst und somit baumeln nicht irgendwelche ungenutzten Kabel im Gehaeuse rum. Nett wenn man es schoen aufgeraeumt haben will...


----------



## muehe (6. April 2010)

das 500er Coolermaster reicht ja meist dicke aus


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30074&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=29021&agid=240&apop=1
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=24637&agid=240&apop=1

was ist denn mit denen?
Mir ist vollgendes wichtig: 
1. Hohe Effizienz
2. Stabile Leistung
3. Nicht lauter als ein Boxed Prozzi-Kühler


----------



## Shefanix (6. April 2010)

Xilence ist billiger Müll. Super-Flower kenn ich nicht. Die andern beiden gehen eigentlich. Für was für Hardware denn?


 - Endlich wieder aussem Urlaub da Q_Q


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Die die du unten siehst + gtx260 statt der anderen


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

Mein Amazon-Schund kommt heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also:
- Neuer Monitor
- Neue Maus
- Neues Mousepad
- WLan Stick

Nur der passende PC fehlt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Die die du unten siehst + gtx260 statt der anderen



Dann schon eher das PurePower. Das Corsair mit 400W könnte meiner Meinung nach ziemlich knapp werden :>


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Hab auch grad Bestellung rausgeschickt. Eigentlich wars mir zu teuer, aber es gibt außer der Illuminated einfach keine Tastatur die das bietet was ich will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angefangen hats eigentlich damit, dass ichn Steel Series QcK Pad kaufen wollte, aber festgestellt hab dass fast überall die Versandkosten höher/fast so hoch wie der Kaufpreis sind. Also hab ich geschaut, ob ich das lohnenswerter gestaltet kann und da meine G15 eh bald auseinanderfällt...
Jetzt ists zwar deutlich teurer als geplant geworden, aber was solls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 400W ist imo zu knapp. Das Pure Power hat halt weder gesleevte Kabel, noch Kabelmanagement und außerdem nen lauteren Lüfter. Technisch ists aber absolut in Ordnung. Ich persönlich würde zwar wenns das Budget zulässt nicht mehr auf Kabelmanagement und ne angenehme Geräuschkulisse verzichten wollen, aber das muss am Ende jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Ok, wie siehts mit der Effizienz des Pure Power aus, ist es erträglich laut?


----------



## Vaishyana (6. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> - Endlich wieder aussem Urlaub da Q_Q



Willkommen daheim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Müsstest mal nach Reviews schaun. Ich denk nicht, dass es losbrüllt aber die Straight Power Netzteile mit SilentWings-Lüfter sind halt schon n gutes Stück leiser. 
Effizienz sollte afaik auf Straight Power Niveau liegen. Soweit ich weiß ist das Innenleben das gleiche.
Ich hab atm n SilverStone Strider ST50F-230. 500W, Kabelmanagement, sehr leise, 2 12V Rails á 18A(combined 32A). Sollte für ~60-65&#8364; erhältlich sein.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Yay, der Code für den 'Exclusive Content' der bei meiner Limited Edition von Just Cause 2 dabei war funktioniert natürlich nicht... 
WB Shefa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Kannst ja EA Geld in den Hintern stecken und dir den neuen Mass Effect 2 DLC kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hast du NEUNZIG Minuten mehr zu tun. Für 7€! Obwohl die Tante schon cool aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=27138&agid=240&apop=0

Das gefällt mir eigentlich am besten, wäre das auch ok?


----------



## muehe (6. April 2010)

ja das ist gut


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Cougar? Sicherlich. Astreines Netzteil.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Werd ich vielleicht noch machen, aber vorerst hab ich genug anderes zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Ich unterstütze DLCs aus Prinzip nicht. Davon abgesehen bin ich mit BFBC2 mehr als gut genug beschäftigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

Investier etwas mehr und hol dir das Teil hier: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a427334.html
Ordnung muss sein


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Ich sollte dann aber schon das 550 Watt nehmen oder?
http://www3.hardware...=27135&agid=240 
Das reicht da dann wohl nicht oda?

Wie läuft das eig mit den Extraanschlüssen, bei dem von Reth geposteten, sind da die Kabel schon dabei?, und häh ich checks nicht, auf der einen seite sind da noch die kabel und dann 2x? Das machts für mich unübersichtlicher. Ich denke ich nhm das nicht.

Ist bei so nem netzeil eig alles dabei 6 PIN 4 PIN anschlüsse für die grafikkarte usw?


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Hm... an wen schreib ich denn am besten wegen dem Code? Square Enix, Games for Windows Live, Steam..?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Gute frage... ^^ wenn du es von Steam hast würde ich mich an Steam Wänden sonst an Windows Live.. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich sollte dann aber schon das 550 Watt nehmen oder?
> http://www3.hardware...=27135&agid=240
> Das reicht da dann wohl nicht oda?
> 
> ...



Die Kabel liegen bei. Du nimmst einfach die, die du brauchst. Dann steckst du das eine Ende ins Netzteil und das andere eben an das Bauteil wo der Saft hin soll. Das ist kein Hexenwerk. Das was nicht gebraucht wird, bleibt im Karton. Die überbleibenden Buchsen bleiben dann also auch leer. Da passiert rein gar nix und du hast nicht zu viele Kabel im Gehäuse rumbammeln, was erstens Scheiße aussieht und sich zweitens negativ auf den Airflow auswirken kann.

@Esp Wenn von Steam an den Steamsupport, wenn du ne Retail Version hast an den Publisher also an Square Enix.


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eig mit den Extraanschlüssen, bei dem von Reth geposteten, sind da die Kabel schon dabei?, und häh ich checks nicht, auf der einen seite sind da noch die kabel und dann 2x? Das machts für mich unübersichtlicher. Ich denke ich nhm das nicht.
> 
> Ist bei so nem netzeil eig alles dabei 6 PIN 4 PIN anschlüsse für die grafikkarte usw?



Klar sind die Kabel dabei; der Sinn dahinter ist, nur das nötigste anzustecken und so Platz zu sparen und den Luftstrom nicht zu behindern. Der feste Strang sind nur die Kabel die immer gebraucht werden, wie z.B. der 24Pin.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Ich habs vom MM, also werd ich mal SE anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Falls du n günstiges NT mit Kabelmanagement brauchst: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a435175.html
Das hab ich aktuell verbaut auf Empfehlung von Asoriel und bin hochzufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

*Jubel*
Gehäuse und Kühler sind heute losgeschickt worden; brauch nur noch meine Quiet Drives dann kann ich meine Hardware endlich wieder verpacken^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Was denkt ihr, soll ich noch mit der Netzteilbestellung warten bis ich die Grafikkarte hab oder soll cihs gleich bestellen.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> *Jubel*
> Gehäuse und Kühler sind heute losgeschickt worden; brauch nur noch meine Quiet Drives dann kann ich meine Hardware endlich wieder verpacken^^



Was für nen Kühler haste bestellt?

@Blut und Donner Warum warten? Die Anschlüsse passen garantiert und technische Details in Bezug auf den Verbrauch findest du genug im Netz.


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2010)

Kein ipad kaufen!

http://www.macnotes.de/2010/04/06/ipad-uberhitzung-und-wlan-probleme-erster-tablet-arger/


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was für nen Kühler haste bestellt?



Den Noctua U12P SE2.
Hab zwar schon den ziemlich guten Brocken, aber der lässt sich nicht senkrecht montieren was im Lian Li PC7-F ist problematisch werden könnte.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Wer will schon nen iPad. Jetzt kommen zu fehlenden Features noch Konstruktionsmängel hinzu. Die Geschichte belustigt mich immer mehr, besonders im Angesicht von 700.000 Erstkäufern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Rethelion I see... Naja ich hab noch meinen Mugen 2. Eventuell schau ich mir mal den neuen EKL Matterhorn an, wenn er rauskommt. Ist sehr schick das Ding und soll wohl kühltechnisch auch ganz oben mitspielen. Bin mal auf Testberichte gespannt.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Kein ipad kaufen!
> 
> http://www.macnotes....r-tablet-arger/



Die Chanche dass hierzulande gerade jemand kurz davor ist eins zu kaufen ist ja recht gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den beiden Problemen hab ich auch schon gelesen, bleibt zu hoffen dass das Softwareseitig gefixt werden kann...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Überhitzung kann wohl kaum Softwareseitig gefixt werden...
Außer natürlich man lässt einen Lüfter dauerhaft auf vollkraft laufen, wenn das Ding überhaupt einen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

Das Matterhorn wird wahrscheinlich etwas vor der Nordwand liegen, und die war schon klasse. Wobei sich alle Highendkühler meist nur in ein paar °C unterscheiden.
Ich hab mich jetzt für den Nocuta entschieden, weil 2 ziemlich gute Lüfter dabei sind, der U12P wohl das beste AMD-Mountingkit hat und von der Kühlleistung immer noch mit allen anderen Highendkühlern mithalten kann.
Der Mugen wäre mir zu klobig gewesen, Prolimatech boykotitere ich und die Nordwand kosten auch schon fast soviel wie der U12P.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Nope, hat es nicht. Aber vielleicht sind einfach nur die Sensoren zu empfindlich eingestellt und man könnte den Toleranzbereich hochschrauben....


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Überhitzung kann wohl kaum Softwareseitig gefixt werden...
> Außer natürlich man lässt einen Lüfter dauerhaft auf vollkraft laufen, wenn das Ding überhaupt einen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Ding hat keinen Lüfter. Hat auch nichtmal ne Lüftungsöffnung. Die einzige Möglichkeit, wie Wärme nach außen gelangen kann ist durchs Aluminiumcase selbst.
Die Frage ist halt wie sich die Überhitzung äußert. Sofortiges Ausschalten würde auf eine softwareseitige Begrenzung schließen lassen. Wenn das Ding aber regungslos abstürzt oder sogar Bildfehler produziert wird sich daran softwareseitig nix lösen lassen. Da muss dann ne Hardwarelösung her, die mit der nächsten Generation erst kommt oder ne riesige Rückrufaktion nach sich ziehen würde.

@Rethelion Prolimatech hätte ich, wenn ich AMD-User wäre, auch boykottiert. Denk schon, dass der Noctua ne gute Wahl war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

Kumpel von mir hat sich grade BF BC 2 gekauft, sobald ich aus der Arbeit draußen bin werde ich mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Hat wer ne Ahnung, wie ausführlich ich Sprachkenntnisse in Lebensläufen kennzeichnen muss? Genauer gesagt in nem tabellarischen. Reicht da die bloße Erwähnung der Fremdsprache oder sollte man da noch so Bemerkungen wie "flüssiges Sprechen und Verfassen von Texten" oder schlicht ne Note + Schule(Gymn./Realschule) dazu?


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Ich hab noch nie eine so bescheuerte Supportseite wie die von Square Enix gesehen. Nachdem man sich durch die Registrierung gekämpft hat (man braucht einen Account um überhaupt was machen zu können und der 'normale' SE Account funktioniert irgendwie nicht) hat man unglaubliche 40 Zeichen um schreiben was man will.
Wollen die mich verarschen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

40 Zeichen sind natürlich gewaltig viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

mmmh wenn ich das von retheltion bei amazon über hardwareversand bestellen will, kostet es 15 Euro mehr?


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

geizhals.at

Auf Deutschland stellen, suchen.

Oder geh direkt über den Link von Rethelion. Ist der gleiche Preisvergleich. Du MUSST aber den Link dort nehmen und darfst es nicht ohne geizhals-Weiterleitung bei Hardwareversand suchen. Es ist nämlich billiger wenn man von geizhals weitergeleitet wird. Steht sogar dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Halleluja, wenn man einfach irgendwas in das 40-Zeichen-Feld eintippt findet die Seite keine Lösungsvorschläge und man bekommt einen Link für den Email-Support... ich hoffe die antworten wenigstens schnell.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Was willst du denn beim Squeenix Support? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Da fällt mir ein ich müsste mal mein Kave zu Amazon schicken. Ne direkte Abwicklung über Roccat ist laut deren Support "aus logistischen Gründen" nicht möglich. Wofür gibts eigentlich ne Supportabteilung, wenn die nix tun kann außer Leuten mit defekten Geräten erzählen sie sollens über den Händler machen? O_o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Ich wollte gerade wieder Herr der Ringe Installieren.... bin gerade dabei nun Fällt mir eine ich weis weder den Benutzernamen noch PW. -_-^^ Egal werde erst mal test Account machen wenn es mir wieder Spass macht spiele ich das.... ^^ muss dann halt Email an den Support schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2010)

Der Haendler setzt sich ja dann mit deren Support auseinander bzw. schickt Dein kaputtes Geraet an Roccat weiter. Deine Gewaehrleistungsansprueche hast Du nunmal gegenueber dem Haendler und nicht gegenueber dem Hersteller.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

Wie bestellt man eig bei hardwareversand, hab da zwar nen konto aber immer nur über amazon bestellt.
Und meine bankdaten hab ich auch nirgendswo angegeben.


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie eine so bescheuerte Supportseite wie die von Square Enix gesehen. Nachdem man sich durch die Registrierung gekämpft hat (man braucht einen Account um überhaupt was machen zu können und der 'normale' SE Account funktioniert irgendwie nicht) hat man unglaubliche 40 Zeichen um schreiben was man will.
> Wollen die mich verarschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo ich bin EspCap und habe ein Proble


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wie bestellt man eig bei hardwareversand, hab da zwar nen konto aber immer nur über amazon bestellt.
> Und meine bankdaten hab ich auch nirgendswo angegeben.



Vorkasse, Nachname. Mittlerweile gibts glaub ich sogar Paypal. Musst dir halt wie bei eigentlich allen Onlineversandhändlern n Konto anlegen.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was willst du denn beim Squeenix Support? ^^



Mich beschweren dass der Code der bei meiner JC2 Limited Edition dabei war nicht funktioniert... mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

grade gelesen, bei amazon gibts keine versandkosten wenn ich über hardwarerversand bestell, bei hardwareversand schon, das könnte der preisunterschied sein...


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Gut möglich. Immer vergleichen

btw hab ich nen neuen Lieblingsshop: redcoon.de

14:08 bestellt, 15:40 Paket verschickt, vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum: Morgen!
Innerhalb von 24h, das nenn ich schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. April 2010)

_Jup , Redcoon ist 1A - auch bei Rücknahme etc.._


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

BF BC wollte sich gerade wieder von selber starten.. O.o konnt aber nicht weil die DVD net drin war. WTF. kann mir das einer erklären warum sie spiel von selber startet. Wenigstens Gründe warum.... O.o bin echt Sprach los.. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

skynet


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Ne das kann es net sein.... Das kommt erst in 2012 oder 2030.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

"[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]Unterdessen gibt es neue Berichte, wonach der Kopierschutz für Assassin's Creed 2 geknackt ist. Angeblich emuliert der Crack die fünf Server von Ubisoft, zu denen der Titel Kontakt aufzunehmen versucht. Allerdings scheint es so zu sein, dass das Spiel in mehrere Bereiche unterteilt ist, die jeweils einen bestimmten verschlüsselten Antwortcode voraussetzen, damit sie zugänglich sind. Den Meldungen zufolge fehlen einige dieser Codes, so dass Nebenmissionen noch gesperrt bleiben."[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]So Bald ACII ganz knackt ist.. ist es nur noch ne frage von tagen bis Siedler/splinter cell geknackt werden.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"] [/font][font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]http://www.golem.de/1004/74288.html[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]Eins muss ich zu geben den Cracker wird es net langweilig. Für mich sind sie Helde im Feldzug gegen Bescheuerte Kopierschutz. Hoffe Ubisoft sieht es dann ein und Patch den Scheiss weg.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"] [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Naja Splinter Cell wird so schnell net gecrackt sein, weil das Spiel an verschiedensten Stellen mit dem Server kommuniziert und anscheinend für jede Stelle nen anderen Code übermittelt. Die Codes rauszukriegen bedeutet das Spiel erstmal durchzocken zu müssen und über was weiß ich für Umwege an diese Daten zu kommen. Besteht immer Gefahr, dass da ne Nebenmission oder gar Hauptmissionen nicht funktionieren.
Im Sinne von Raubkopierer aufhalten funktioniert das Ding ganz gut. Im Sinne von Kundenfreundlichkeit ists eine absolute Katastrophe so dass man nur hoffen kann, dass Ubisoft bald ein Einsehen hat.
Aber anscheinend scheißen die auf ihr Image und wollen auf Teufel komm raus schwarze Zahlen sehen. Mal schaun ob diese Rechnung aufgeht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

ach so nun weis ich wie so die Pc Version erst 2 Wochen Später kommt. ;D


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2010)

Wie ihr wisst hab ich ja eig kA von pcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich wollte mal fragen in wie fern man 32 und 64 bit Betriebssysteme bezüglich der Hardware differenziert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im Sinne von Raubkopierer aufhalten funktioniert das Ding ganz gut.



Nunja... es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit... aufhalten wird es sie nicht... verlangsamen und anspornen neues zu entwickeln schon eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Wenn es sie so lange verlangsamt, dass die die es cracken wollten ungeduldig werden und das Spiel letztendlich doch kaufen hat das Ding ja seinen Zweck erfüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Ist aber nicht unbedingt die beste Idee darauf zu hoffen, dass die potentiellen Raubkopierer nur Rückgratlose Schnecken sind... ^^


----------



## Erz1 (6. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wie ihr wisst hab ich ja eig kA von pcs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein 32 Bit System kann maximal 3,5GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen meines Wissens nach.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2010)

und 64 viel mehr?^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

2^32 Bit= 4096MB vs 2^64.
Rechnes dir aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauer gesagt adressiert das 32 Bit OS zwar bis zu 4GB RAM, durch notwendige Systemprozesse und Peripheriegeräte stehen jedoch nicht die vollen 4GB zur freien Verfügung. Deshalb landet man am Ende meist bei ~3,5GB. Kann auch mal mehr oder weniger sein.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2010)

Im Gehirn eines Just Cause 2 NPCs, der gerade vom Spieler gerettet wird :

Das Auto brennt? Drin sitzen bleiben!
Jemand ballert mit einer Shotgun auf mich? Stehen bleiben!
Das Auto hängt zwischen zwei Felsen fest? Bloß nicht aussteigen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2010)

wie findet ihr das netbook?: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-asus-eeepc-1201n-solide-ion-power-nkas-1102


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Im Gehirn eines Just Cause 2 NPCs, der gerade vom Spieler gerettet wird :
> 
> Das Auto brennt? Drin sitzen bleiben!
> Jemand ballert mit einer Shotgun auf mich? Stehen bleiben!
> ...



Beim ersten Teil ist es auch nicht wirklich anders... ^^


----------



## painschkes (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> wie findet ihr das netbook?: http://www.notebookj...power-nkas-1102


_
Wofür ist´s denn hauptsächlich gedacht? Gibt aufjeden Fall "bessere".._


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> wie findet ihr das netbook?: http://www.notebookj...power-nkas-1102



Die Grafikkarte ist in dem Teil eine Verschwendung und verbraucht nur unnötig Akku.


----------



## Erz1 (6. April 2010)

Geil, komme gerade nach 2 Tagen wieder von Kollegen - nun bekomm ich morgen Besuch, was ist? Bei mir siehts aus wie ne Katastrophe :s


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2010)

Und ich gehe morgen zum Friseur, sehe ich dann besser aus?, nein.. wie immer.


----------



## Erz1 (6. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und ich gehe morgen zum Friseur, sehe ich dann besser aus?, nein.. wie immer.



XD Flame or not ist hier die Frage, nja. denk ich auch öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber seitdem ich sie nicht mehr färben lasse kann ich mit Leben. Muss nur jeden Morgen duschen :O


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2010)

Man geht doch zum Friseur um danach gut aus zusehen oder nicht?, ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht so, nur dann, wenn ich meine Haare wieder selber gewaschen und geföhnt habe.

Weil der föhnt wie ein Spast ;P


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und ich gehe morgen zum Friseur, sehe ich dann besser aus?, nein.. wie immer.



Wann gehst du? ich gehe morgen auch... xD lol


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2010)

13:00 ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

xD ^^ ja gut ich gehe um 08:00 dann kann ich gleich auf den zug. und zur arbeit. ^^

bei mir braucht die nicht länger als 10 minuten... meistens nur 7 Minuten. wie so? ganz einfach "was solle es denn sein?" Ich "ganz kurz 12mm"  7 minuten Später Fertig... ^^

EDIT:

hat jemand von euch schon Warhammer Online angetestet? überlege es mir gerade die Test Version runterzuladen.


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2010)

Bei mir dauert es schon etwas länger ;D

Warhammer Online wollte ich auch nochmals testen, wenn ich mein neuen PC dann habe.


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

WAR ist Crap meiner Meinung nach. Habs mal für 10 Tage (warens 10?) getestet und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Bin da wohl zu WoW-Verwöhnt: Wo Quests ordentlich beschrieben werden und man(n) nicht Stunden suchen muss, bevor man was findet.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. April 2010)

Hallöle
hab mir ja gestern bei notebooksbilliger die 5850 bestellt 259 referenzdesign etc) geliefert haben sie mir aber heute schon eine andere mit dirt 2 dabei
ich mach mal ein paar fotos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Das ging schnell!
Ich warte noch auf die Post. Illuminated und QcK Pad kommen heute. Hoffe ich. :S


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2010)

Und ich hab gestern aus Langeweile die erste Staffel LOST bestellt... wird ja laufend hoch gelobt und bisher hab ich noch keine einzige Folge gesehen, ich bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei rund 1000 Minuten Laufzeit bin ich auf jeden Fall erstmal beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Und eine Packung HTML-Tags gabs gratis dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. April 2010)

QcK erstmal glattbügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Lieber einmal bügeln als andauernde Kratz- und Schabgeräusche auf nem Plastikpad.


----------



## muehe (7. April 2010)

jop hab auch 2 QcK


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und ich hab gestern aus Langeweile die erste Staffel LOST bestellt... wird ja laufend hoch gelobt und bisher hab ich noch keine einzige Folge gesehen, ich bin mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mir Herr der ringe in Blue Ray bestellt.. das wird ein langes Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das ging schnell!
> Ich warte noch auf die Post. Illuminated und QcK Pad kommen heute. Hoffe ich. :S



Jop ging wirklich schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehet her die 5850 pcs+
http://img687.images.../dscn2491k.jpg/
http://img17.imagesh.../dscn2490y.jpg/
http://img136.images.../dscn2489v.jpg/
http://img197.images.../dscn2488p.jpg/
ich freu mich darüber das notebooksbilliger mir die falsche graka geschickt hat xDJetz hab ich ne übertaktete mit anderem lüfter +dirt 2 ;D Für 259&#8364; das ist ja fast schon ein fairer preis!


----------



## Erz1 (7. April 2010)

So, fertiiiiiig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man, ich hab wieder Platz auifm Schreibtisch :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2010)

Schöne Pics ich sollte mal mein Systemprofil auf den neusten stand bring bin aber zu faul.. ^^

ich hatte auch Dirt 2 dabei.. ich Idiot lade es auf English runter weil Steam auf English gestellt war. -_-


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

English > Deutsch.
Bei nahezu allen Spielen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Schöne Pics ich sollte mal mein Systemprofil auf den neusten stand bring bin aber zu faul.. ^^
> 
> ich hatte auch Dirt 2 dabei.. ich Idiot lade es auf English runter weil Steam auf English gestellt war. -_-



du kannst die meisten spiele nachher noch auf deutsch umstellen
im steam auf meine spiele rechtsklick auf spiel auf eigenschaften sprache deutsch dann läd der automatisch die sprachfiles runter, funktioniert so zumindest bei left 4 dead 2 und bei half life 2 etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hallöle
> hab mir ja gestern bei notebooksbilliger die 5850 bestellt 259 referenzdesign etc) geliefert haben sie mir aber heute schon eine andere mit dirt 2 dabei
> ich mach mal ein paar fotos
> 
> ...



guter Preis , super schnelle Lieferung hast Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> guter Preis , super schnelle Lieferung hast Glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist jetzt auchnoch die PCS+ also übertaktet anderer kühler undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich probier ich sie aus, das waren hat sich definitiv gelohnt, ich wurde auchnoch belohnt fürs warten xD


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1004/74313.html

Interessanter Versuch. Viel zu teuer. Viel zu schwacher Akku. Viel zu schwer. :S
Immerhin sieht es gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

Hallo, 2 kurze Fragen:

1. Welche Auflösung ist für einen 21,5 Zoll Monitor die passende/beste?

2. Kann es sein, dass wenn meine GraKa sau alt und sehr schwach ist, bei einem großem Monitor und einer dementsprechender Auflösung das Bild teilweiße ein bisschen verschwimmt dar gestellt wird?


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Die Auflösung die der nativen entspricht ist immer die beste. Ne andere würde ich bei TFTs per se nicht anlegen.
Dass das Bild unscharf dargestellt wird liegt am Monitor. Du hast offenbar nicht die native Auflösung eingestellt, weshalb der Monitor nun versucht mit denen ihm hardwareseitig zur Verfügungen stehenden Pixeln die gewünschte Auflösung anzulegen. Nennt sich Interpolation und sieht aus Prinzip Scheiße aus.
Wenns n 16:9 TFT ist stell FullHD(1920x1080) ein, bei nem 16:10 TFT 1680x1050.
Sind im Bereich 21,5-24" eigentlich die gängigsten Auflösungen.


----------



## Breoal (7. April 2010)

Huhu, auch mal ne kleine zwischenfrage, die ihr mir sicherlich beantworten könnt.
Ich spiele CoD MW 2. Jetzt möchte ich natürlich das ganze mit einem Freund spielen...Da kommt immer die Meldung, dass der Host nicht gefunden werden konnte. Natrülich den Fehler gegoogelt, und das einzige was ich finde ist, dass man irgendwelche Ports freigeben muss usw.usw...nirgends aber irgendeine gescheite Hiflestellung ggf. Anleitung gefunden...

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. April 2010)

so, jetz hab ich mir nen bfbc2 code für 30€uronen gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (limited edition) 
das wird lahustig ^^


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

Danke dir Kyragan! Hab mich schon gewundert... Bei mir ist das also 1920x1080.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2010)

_Freund würde gerne was auf CD brennen..welches (kostenlose) Programm nimmt er am besten dafür?_


----------



## muehe (7. April 2010)

Deepburner , CDBurnerXP recht simpel , klein und gut 

kommt halt auch drauf an was er brennen möchte

normal für Daten reicht eigentlich auch die Funktion von Win7


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

kannst du unter windows seit xp mit bordmitteln machen. einfach alles aufs cd-laufwerk kopieren und dann unter "aufgaben" (links) "auf cd schreiben" auswählen.


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Huhu, auch mal ne kleine zwischenfrage, die ihr mir sicherlich beantworten könnt.
> Ich spiele CoD MW 2. Jetzt möchte ich natürlich das ganze mit einem Freund spielen...Da kommt immer die Meldung, dass der Host nicht gefunden werden konnte. Natrülich den Fehler gegoogelt, und das einzige was ich finde ist, dass man irgendwelche Ports freigeben muss usw.usw...nirgends aber irgendeine gescheite Hiflestellung ggf. Anleitung gefunden...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?



portforward.com


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> WAR ist Crap meiner Meinung nach. Habs mal für 10 Tage (warens 10?) getestet und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Bin da wohl zu WoW-Verwöhnt: Wo Quests ordentlich beschrieben werden und man(n) nicht Stunden suchen muss, bevor man was findet.



Du hast dann aber die dicken Roten kreise auf der Minimap übersehen... nur mal so als Einwurf... und die sind von anfang an drin ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2010)

_WAR ist halt ein ganz anderes Spiel..genau wie AoC , DAoC , WoW , Allods , Aion usw..JEDES Spiel hat seine Stärken und Schwächen und jedem gefällt was anderes.._


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Die Illuminated ist ne Tolle Tastatur. Endlich Ruhe beim tippen! Und gut ausehen tut sie auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher hat sichs gelohnt, auch wenn sie mit Anti-Ghosting noch besser wäre. Aber muss man wohl mit leben, ist ja keine Gamingtastatur.
Mit dem QcK bin ich auch recht zufrieden bisher. Die Kontrolle is echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

QcK hab ich heute meins erhalten, zusammen mit der MX518 Maus. Bin schon gespannt wie das Läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2010)

_Ich glaub ich muss mir das holen..bin grad irgendwie auf dem Nostalgie-Trip.. :<_


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

Hehe, das (und tausende andere Spiele) hab ich auch zu Hause rumliegen! Zelda OoT ist wohl das mit Abstand geilste Spiel ever. Wenn du die Nintendo 64 dann zuhause rumstehen hast, auf jeden Fall auch Lylat Wars kaufen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2010)

Nach 5 Minuten wirst du an augen Krebs Sterben. O.o wie kann man noch mit der 64 spielen?


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Nix gegen den N64! Das waren noch anständige Games...
Wenn ich an Turok denke oder Zelda... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. April 2010)

Zelda Ocarina of Time...das waren noch Zeiten *Träne im Auge


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Banjo Kazooie, Donkey Kong...!


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2010)

*kurzfrag* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bedarf es eig Kentnisse in C um C++ zu programmieren oder besser lernen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Bedürfen imo nicht, da beides grundsätzlich erstmal unterschiedliche Sprachen sind. Schaden kanns aber nicht, denn Ähnlichkeiten bestehen hier und da. Absolut voraussetzend sind Vorkenntnisse IMO nicht.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2010)

gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: *nochmakurzfrag* was besagt das i bein den Intel Prozessoren ?
und wenn es Intel bedeutet was bedeutet dann das 3,5 oder 7?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdgO3cEYYTw&playnext_from=TL&videos=uHczMwl556g&feature=featured 

LOL ;D


----------



## Kyragan (7. April 2010)

Es ist einfach nur n Name.
Die Modellreihen heißen "Core iX", wobei X = 3; 5; 7 ist. Nix weiter. Nicht alles hat ne Bedeutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. April 2010)

Hm mein erstes Lian Li Gehäuse und so super ist es nicht. Es ist zwar nicht schlampig verarbeitet, aber richtig hervorstechen tut es von der Qualität auch nicht; da konnten meine anderen Gehäuse auch noch mithalten. Mir kommts eigentlich sogar billig vor weils so enorm leicht ist. Geistesabwesend habe ich anscheinend am Montag auch noch die Version mit Fenster bestellt, obwohl ich mich für die Version ohne entschieden habe. Zwischen dem Plexi und dem Metallrahmen kann man auch noch Plexispäne finden -.- Und das Zubehör ist auch nur das nötigste. Ich mein behalten werd ichs trotzdem aber wo die Leute immer so positiv über Lian Li reden, und auch die Tests nie negativ sind, bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. April 2010)

Ich hab Zelda Ocarina of Time leider immer nur aufm Gamecube früher gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oja, ihr habt recht, das spiel war echt der Brüller!


----------



## Shefanix (7. April 2010)

Majora's Mask > all. Schwerstes und geilstes von allen Zelda-Titeln. Grad mal wieder gemütlich meine N64 rausgekramt :>


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2010)

Eben in Re-Store Laden gegangen (Apple Premium Seller) , dort habe ich mein iPod Shuffle gekauft (kurz vor Weihnachten), vor 1 Woche habe ich eine E-Mail geschrieben und mein Problem geschildert, das von den Kopfhörern das Gummi abgegangen ist und somit ein schlechten Halt im Ohr haben und somit beim joggen rausfallen. Dann habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen ich soll dort hinkommen mit der Quittung und war heute dort, leider ohne Quittung und habe die Kopfhörer gezeigt.

Er meinte: Einen Moment, ging kurz weg, kam wieder mit Ersatz Kopfhörern. Dann habe ich heute noch eine E-Mail bekommen, in der Zeit als ich dort war, vom Store Manager selbst, das meine E-Mail angeblich im Spam Ordner verschwand und mir wurden Alternativen und auch ein Ersatz angeboten und zugestimmt, das die Qualität ein schlechte Verarbeitung haben.

Das nenn ich mal ein netten Support, nach 2 Minuten bekam ich neue Kopfhörer ohne irgendwelche Probleme, dass ich keine Quittung hatte oder so.

Wollt ich nur mal sagen ;p


Und der Friseur hat doch gut geschnitten heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur n Name.
> Die Modellreihen heißen "Core iX", wobei X = 3; 5; 7 ist. Nix weiter. Nicht alles hat ne Bedeutung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wieso unterscheidet man dann zwischen 3,5 und 7 anstatt x hinzuschreiben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (7. April 2010)

Um schonmal die grobe Einstufung der Prozessoren erkennbar zu machen. Ein i3 ist nunmal schwächer, als ein i7. Die kleinere Zahl lässt einen das schon auf den ersten Blick erkennen.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2010)

_Ab 40sek.. so geil.. _


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2010)

Übrigens, wer sich ein Rechner für 800 Euro kauft, kann es auch gerne in eine Lederjacke investieren von Dolce und Gabbana ;p

Hab die heut hängen gehsehn


----------



## Shefanix (7. April 2010)

Es soll mal eine Aion-Testversion geben. Wegen paini hab ich grad voll Bock drauf :>


----------



## Vaishyana (7. April 2010)

Ich frag einfach mal dumm rein, welches Programm würdet ihr empfehlen um Videos zu bearbeiten & Musik einzubinden? Reicht da der einfach Windows Movie Maker oder sollte ich da eher etwas ala Sony Vegas benutzen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du machen willst? mit sony Vegas hast du halt mehr Möglichkeiten..


----------



## Erz1 (7. April 2010)

Tag geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleich erstmal noch ne Runde Gather bei CSS und dann auch ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es soll mal eine Aion-Testversion geben. Wegen paini hab ich grad voll Bock drauf :>



_Hehe..ich werd´s warscheinlich wieder anfangen die Tage..damals war´s mir einfach noch zu unbalanciert , zuviele Spammer etc..

Vor allem siehts sowas von geil aus auf 27"..hab das damals ja mitm 17" Röhrenmonitor gespielt :<_


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2010)

Ja, ne Testversion wäre da echt schön... 
Es sieht interessant aus, aber die Katze im Sack kauf ich sicher nicht, schon allein weil ich eigentlich vorhatte bis SW:Tor erstmal kein MMO zu spielen....

Btw - der Squeenix Support hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ich hab nicht mal ne Bestätigungsmail bekommen....


----------



## Erz1 (7. April 2010)

Ich lese gerade Computer Bild und was sehe ich da im Testbericht:
Bezihungsrechner - rechnet auf die Sekunde auf aus, wielange schon die Beziehung hält. --> Die Menschheit ist echt verblödet :s


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2010)

Naja, Computer Bild eben... die 'Fachmagazine' von denen sind auch nicht besser als das Hauptprodukt.


----------



## Erz1 (7. April 2010)

Ja, mein Onkel hat mir die Hand gedrückt :O XD
Bzw. meinem Vater, weil dort son Programm ist , womit man Videos von Youtube runterladen kann. Hallejuja, als ich gesagt hab, ich hab ein anderes war es illegal XDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Free DVD Video Soft dingens da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja. Wollt mir mal deren intelligente Testberichte lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, ne Testversion wäre da echt schön...
> Es sieht interessant aus, aber die Katze im Sack kauf ich sicher nicht, schon allein weil ich eigentlich vorhatte bis SW:Tor erstmal kein MMO zu spielen....
> 
> Btw - der Squeenix Support hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ich hab nicht mal ne Bestätigungsmail bekommen....



Ich will das eigentlich auchnicht auf gut Glück kaufen. Muss sowieso mal ein bisschen sparen, sonst wird das nie was mit meinem Handy. Mein altes ist mir im Urlaub in die Nordsee gefallen und jetzt schrott ;D

Projekttage @ Schule rocken. Stop Motion Tetris mit Lego :>


----------



## Erz1 (7. April 2010)

Nja. Immerhin in der Nordsee, hast der noch was gutes getan. Von nem Kollegen, der hats beim Skifahren verloren 
Voll fail. xd Hat er extra für die Klassenfahrt bekommen XD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2010)

genau darum nehme ich mein älteres Modell oder Uraltes wo man nur SMS und Telefonieren kann, mit in den Urlaub. 

hab es nur für den Notfall dabei..


----------



## Shefanix (7. April 2010)

Mein Handy war uralt. Das hatte weder eine Kamera, noch konnte ich damit Musik abspielen. Das Handy konnte eigentlich garnichts. Hat mich auch nur 5€ gekostet gehabt :>

Aber bald wird das 5800XM endlich mein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du machen willst? mit sony Vegas hast du halt mehr Möglichkeiten..



Nicht sonderlich viel, Videos zurechtschneiden (AVI Format) und Musik einbinden. Das geht mit Moviemaker, oder?


----------



## Soramac (7. April 2010)

Ja, das geht. Sony Vegas ist wieder zu professionell.


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, Computer Bild eben... die 'Fachmagazine' von denen sind auch nicht besser als das Hauptprodukt.



Eine Ausnahme gibts: Die Auto Bild ist ganz brauchbar. Alles andere ist aber wirklich Scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (8. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Eine Ausnahme gibts: Die Auto Bild ist ganz brauchbar. Alles andere ist aber wirklich Scheiße.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das stimmt. Die Autobild hat teilweise ganz gute Artikel. Allerdings hat sie es nicht geschafft, trotz schlechter Berichte etc., mich vom 156er Alfa loszureißen. Wenn alles gut läuft, wird diesen Sommer italienisch gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2010)

Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

So nach langem hin und her.. werde ich mit die PC version von Splinter Cell kaufen. Ich weis ich werde mir sicher am ersten wochende einen abfluchten weil ich net spielen kann weil ubi server Down sind.... aber ich hab gestern Abend noch mal die Demo gezockt und ja^^ bin 3 mal gestorben weil ich der Kontroller einfach zu träge ist und bist ich den anvierst habe.. hat der schon wieder seine Position gewechselt. 


Und Vielleicht bekommt man ja ein Free spiel wenn die Server ausfallen... (kauf ja die CE) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da nun nicht der rest meines Geldes für Splinter Cell drauf geht wollte ich mir was anderes kaufen

Fallout 3.. wer hat es und kann es Empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fallout 3.. wer hat es und kann es Empfehlen?



_Hab´s zwar nicht mehr aber : Kaufen!

Eines der besten Rollenspiele (wenn auch kein "richtiges") die es gibt , zumindest bin ich der Meinung..

Vor allem mit den ganzen Addons´s / DLC´s ist ne Menge Spielzeit dazugekommen und und und.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. April 2010)

Ich hab mich grad mal bei battle.net angemeldet und was seh ich da???? Ich darf bei der Starcraft 2 beta mitmachen WOHOW D

Noch 2 stunden downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der Zeit spiel ich halt bfbc2 xD


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Die Starcraft 2 beta ist doch inzwischen doch auch schon sowas wie ne Open-Beta oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab da was von über 10000 Beta-Spielern gehört? oO


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Die Starcraft 2 beta ist doch inzwischen doch auch schon sowas wie ne Open-Beta oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö ich glaub nicht, bei ebay kosten die keys immernoch 50€ xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube die Leute aus der Ursprünglichen Beta durften noch jemanden in die Beta einladen, aber nur 1 =)


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

*Hab mal ne allg. Frage zum Internet:

Wenn ich 1.000er DSL habe sind das doch praktisch 1 MB/s. oder?

Also angenommen ein WLan Stick hat 125 MB/s Übertragungsrate, dann müsste das doch ausreichend für 125.000er DSL sein, oder?

Worauf ich hinaus will:

Wenn ich 1.000er DSL habe, dürfte doch bei einem WLan Stick mit 125MB/s Übertragungsrate nichts Verloren gehen, oder?
*


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

theoretisch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Und praktisch?


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

wenn die Verbindung also Signal/Qualität schlecht ist wirst auch nicht deine volle Bandbreite haben


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Starcraft 2 ist keine offene Beta. Die, die einen Key bekommen haben, haben sozusagen noch einen Friends-Key, damit können Sie noch eine Person in die Beta einladen, aber erst nach einem bestimmen Punkt oder Zeit, dürfen Sie es.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Wie kommt man denn jetzt am besten an seinen alten WoW-Account ran? 

Eigentlich wollt ich nur nochmal schauen wie mein Druide den ich hochgespielt hatte ausgerüstet is..

Mein Problem : 

Account Name : Naja..kann nur einer von ca. 5 sein - das ist also nicht so das Problem..
Email : Da wird das Problem schon grösser..
Passwort (unzurückgesetzt) : Wüsste ich..


Das grösste Problem ist aber : Man kann sich ja überall (oder bin ich blind?) nurnoch mit nem Battlenet-Account einloggen..hatte den Account damals aber nicht darauf geupdatet.. 

Hilfe?




Edit : Bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich den richtigen Account-Namen habe..wenn ich jetzt aber was zurückschicken lassen will kommt : 

Sie können die E-Mail-Adresse für diesen Account nicht ändern, da Sie an einen Blizzard Account gebunden ist.


Was sagt mir das jetzt?
_


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Registriere dich einfach bei Battle.net! Dort kannst du dich mit deinem ehemaligem Login-Namen & Passwort eintragen und kannst (glaub ich) sogar ne neue eMail an den Account binden!


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Wie? Einfach einen BattleNet-Account machen und ich kann das dann noch hinzufügen , also danach? Ich dachte ich muss mich in meinen "alten" Account einloggen um das dann verbinden zu können?_


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Du machst dir einen Battle.net Account und fügst dann erst Spiele hinzu. Und beim Spiele hinzufügen kommt eben dein alter Accountname & das Passwort ins Spiel.

So war es jedenfalls als ich mich registriert habe, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie das seitdem verändert haben.


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

ja musst glaube auch bzw. musst WoW Accountdaten kennen und dann im Battlenet eingeben um zu verbinden

erstell dir erstmal einen Battlenet Account mit ner Email Adresse auf die du Zugriff hast 

dann verknüpfst du dort deinen WoW Account


----------



## Elda (8. April 2010)

Battle.net Acc machen und dann versuchen deinen WoW account hinzuzufügen.

btw hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Logitech g110?


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Und praktisch?



Praktisch ist die Netto-Bandbreite nur etwa die Haelfte der Brutto-Bandbreite (Deine 125MBit/s) - und die Chance auf verlorene Daten gibt es immer noch, was sich dann in Neu-Senden aeussert (und somit hoeherer Latenz). Zum Surfen/Downloaden sicher unerheblich. Bei Online-Games macht es aber vielleicht schon einen Unterschied...


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2010)

Ich werde bis an mein Lebensende altmodische Kabel verlegen. Gibt einfach nix besseres!


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich werde bis an mein Lebensende altmodische Kabel verlegen. Gibt einfach nix besseres!



Meinst du mit "verlegen": Ich ziehe ein 30 Meter Lan-Kabel vom Wohnzimmer zu meinem PC durch 4 Zimmer quer durch.

Oder meinst du: Ich reiße die Wand auf, verlege ein ordentliches Kabel-System und bau dann ne neue Wand hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




?


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Hm..der will dann das ich neue Email (also Account-Namen) und PW eingebe.._


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

für Netbook , Notebook hab ich auch Wlan reicht zum surfen oder mal was rumschieben 

wenns zig GB sind wie z.b. paar 1080er Filme stöpsel ich ihn direkt an Rechner und schieb die rüber um das Notebook als Mediaplayer im Schlafzimmer zu missbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..der will dann das ich neue Email (also Account-Namen) und PW eingebe.._



Jap das will der. War bei mir auch so. Aber keine Angst, deine Chars bleiben dir trotzdem erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..der will dann das ich neue Email (also Account-Namen) und PW eingebe.._



beim erstellen das Bnet Accounts ?


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "verlegen": Ich ziehe ein 30 Meter Lan-Kabel vom Wohnzimmer zu meinem PC durch 4 Zimmer quer durch.
> 
> Oder meinst du: Ich reiße die Wand auf, verlege ein ordentliches Kabel-System und bau dann ne neue Wand hin.
> 
> ...



Je nach dem wo Modem/Router und daran anzuschließende Geräte sich befinden sollen. Wir haben unsere ISDN-Box+DSL-Splitter im Flur. Ein Kabel geht durch ne Wand ins Wohnzimmer zum ersten Telefon. Ein zweites Kabel zum zweiten Telefon, dass im Flur auffer Komode steht. Dann läuftn Kabel durch den Flur, ne angrenzende Wand in mein Zimmer, wo es hinter Schränken und an der Bodenleiste verlegt ist in nen anderen Raum wo der Router und das DSL-Modem sind und von dort n kurzes Kabel zum alten PC meiner Eltern. Ein letztes Kabel läuft dann ausm "Router-Raum" immer an den Bodenleisten und hinter Schränken entlang in mein Zimmer zu meinem PC. Das letzte Kabel ist tbh sehr pragmatisch verlegt und deutlich sichtbar, aber ich hab bisher keine Zeit und Lust gefunden das zu ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben halt keine Mobilgeräte die über WLAN ins Netz könnten. Nur unsere Handys und das sind alles keine Smartphones. Die würden also über GPRS connecten, aber nutzt eh niemand weils langsam ist, man auf dem Miniscreen nix sieht und es n Haufen Kohle kostet so ohne Volumentarif. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> beim erstellen das Bnet Accounts ?



_Jap..

Also..ich hab ungefähr zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die BNet-Accounts eingeführt wurden aufgehört..somit habe ich noch einen alten Account (wenn er denn noch da ist?)

Wenn ich jetzt versuche mir das PW zurückschicken zu lassen kommt : *Sie können die E-Mail-Adresse für diesen Account nicht ändern, da Sie an einen Blizzard Account gebunden ist.
*__


Und ich soll mir jetzt einen komplett neuen BATTLENET-Account machen mit neuem Accountnamen (also der Email die ich dann da eingebe) und dann kann ich , wenn der Account erstellt ist , meinen alten Account (sofern der Name den ich im Kopf hab) richtig ist , hinzufügen? Zu einem komplett neuen , grad erstellten BNET-Account?
_


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Du erstellst dir jetzt einen Battle.net Account mit deiner jetzigen E-Mail Adresse und einem Passwort. Die Daten werden benötigt um den Zugang zu den WoW Servern zubekommen.

Wenn der Account erstellt ist, kannst du dir Spiele hinzufügen lassen, World of Warcraft, Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft III.

Bei World of Warcraft wird der Accountname und das Passwort benötigt. Wenn es nicht mehr weißt, ruf am besten mal bei dem Support von World of Warcraft an.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Support bringt mir nicht wirklich was 

1. Bin ich mir ja nicht sicher , somit müsste ich ne weile rumprobieren..
2. Keine Lust stunden an der Strippe zu hängen (vom Geld mal abgesehen)
3. Ich werd´s jetzt mal so wie beschrieben machen.._


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *
> Worauf ich hinaus will:
> 
> Wenn ich 1.000er DSL habe, dürfte doch bei einem WLan Stick mit 125MB/s Übertragungsrate nichts Verloren gehen, oder?*



Zum Internet (bzw GAN, WAN, LAN, etc.):
Fahr mit mehreren Autos entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung mit Richtiggeschwindigkeit und überprüfe, wie viele ankommen.

Zum WLan:
Schmeiß rohe Eier über eine große Mauer und versuche das Ei gezielt auf einem A4 Blatt landen zu lassen, welches hinter der Mauer liegt. Überprüfe, wie viele ankommen.

Zum DLan:
Schmeiße rohe Eier durch einen Ventilator und schau, wie viele durchkommen.

... ja ich liebe solche Vergleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Support bringt mir nicht wirklich was
> 
> 1. Bin ich mir ja nicht sicher , somit müsste ich ne weile rumprobieren..
> 2. Keine Lust stunden an der Strippe zu hängen (vom Geld mal abgesehen)
> 3. Ich werd´s jetzt mal so wie beschrieben machen.._



der Tele-Support ist kostenlos du nase^^

1.) Battlenet acc anlegen
2.) wow acc darin registrieren (man brauch nur acc name + pw angeben)
3.) mit battlenet acc einloggen und spaß haben

Gehts nicht:
1) Supportformular ausfüllen und absenden (mit Ausweiskopie etc.)
2) Anrufen (am besten zu einer Zeit, wo viele Arbeiten sind, ist eh 4free)
3) Sagen, dass man schon ein Formular ausgefüllt hat
3.1.) Die Tanten und Onkels dort suchen sich das Formular raus
3.2.) und sind nun in der Lage das ganze schneller zu bearbeiten
4.) Freu dich auf ein reset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Mir ging es bei dem Support um die Hilfe, das  die Daten herausfinden von deinem alten Account und dir den gleich noch deinem Battle.Net Account hinzufügen, haben ja sowieso nichts anderes zu tun die Jungs da.


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Yay! Eben hat der Squeenix Support geschrieben, ich soll mich doch bitte an den Eidos-Support wenden. Und die haben natürlich nur eine teure Hotline und keinen Mailsupport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Joa okay..jetzt bin ich soweit das ich hinzufügen kann/muss..jetzt nurnoch Namen&PW rausfinden :<


/Edit : Jaja..is ja gut..nur was soll ich denen am Telefon sagen? Ich weiss ja nichtmal ob ich im Account alles angegeben hatte..und welche Email usw..ich hab ja nichmal mehr die CD-Key´s hier.._


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

Paini...
Benutz das Supportformular.
Lade ein Bild von dir hoch, wo du deine Telefonnummer, deine Mailadresse (auf einem Zettel aufgeschrieben) und deinen Ausweis in der Hand hälst.
Das kann man nicht faken und Blizzardsupporter können dir die Daten direkt an deine auf dem Zettel geschriebene Mailadresse schicken... so einfach ist das ^^


Edit:
Und keine Nacktbilder - wirkt eh meist nur bei Frauen :x xD

Edit2:
Die coolsten Jobs der Welt - Top10
http://www.sinn-frei.com/die-coolsten-jobs-der-welt_12579.htm xD


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Welches Supportdingens is das?_


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Einfach anrufen, das geht am schnellsten.

Sag einfach: Schönen guten Tag, ich habe mir soeben einen Battle.net Account erstellt, weil ich eine längere Zeit kein World of Warcraft mehr gespielt habe und nun möchte ich meinen alten World of Warcraft Account hinzufügen, nur weiß ich leider den Accountname als auch das Passwort nicht.

Denke mal du hast doch bestimmt eine E-Mail oder?, die müssten bestimmt schon den Account da rausbekommen.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Ich weiss ja nichtsmehr von dem Account..nicht welche Email er hatte , ob ich meinen Namen usw. angegeben hab usw.._


----------



## WeriTis (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hehe..ich werd´s warscheinlich wieder anfangen die Tage..damals war´s mir einfach noch zu unbalanciert , zuviele Spammer etc..
> 
> Vor allem siehts sowas von geil aus auf 27"..hab das damals ja mitm 17" Röhrenmonitor gespielt :<_



Tus nicht... das game sieht nur gut aus, ist es aber nicht. Und das video wäre mit Asmodiern besser gewesen, die werden "nackter" wenn man die ausrüstung ablegt und tanzen unanständiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalte gibts halt nahezu nichts, es sei denn du stehst auf stures, monotones grinden etwa ab lvl 40. Aber zugegeben, Levelphase ist ganz nett und die Grafik gefällt.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Naja..ich werd´s nachher sicherlich mal wieder reaktivieren..da ich an die WoW-Dinger nichmehr rankomme bzw. es eigentlich (glaube ich zumindest?) garnicht will :7_


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Spiel es nicht, lieber Warhammer ;p


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Grad mal was bestellt *Klick*
Unwarscheinlich, dass der morgen ankommt oder? Wollte den noch mit auf LAN nehmen :>

Edit: Warhammer ist blöd, zumindest kann ich dem Spiel nichts abgewinnen. Aber ich will unbedingt mal AION testen. Warum gibts das auch keine Testversion von :/


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Naja wenns danach geht könnte ich sofort : 

AoC
WAR
HdRO
WoW
Aion

anfangen (Neue Char´s)..liegt alles hier rum..



/Edit : 

__Ich mein..Aion würde jetzt sofort nen Freund mit mir anfangen..morgen startet auch wieder das Doppel-XP-Event was regelmässig kommt..somit levelt es sich recht fix..

WAR - keine Lust

HdRO - keine Lust

WoW - gut..würde mich jemand werben und auch die nächsten Tage (viel!) mit mir spielen wäre das auch eine überlegung wert..

AoC - schon ewig nichtmehr angefasst - macht alleine aber auch keinen Spass..




Tjoa..was macht man jetzt am besten? :<
_


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Ich würd AION wählen. WoW kann ich im Moment niemandem empfehlen. Einfach alles nurnoch langweilig. Von meinen 2 Monaten habe ich auch nur an ~7 Tagen überhaupt gespielt. Danach war es nurnoch am Speicherplatz fressen, bis ich es dann gelöscht hab :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2010)

Warhammer Online.... hab ich Bischen getestet.. Finde ich bisschen verwirrten.. finde sieht aber gut aus.. weis aber net ob ich es mir kaufen werde.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Joa..ich denke mal ich werd jetzt mal nen Monat Aion holen..mal schauen ob´s wieder Spaß macht..

@Shefa..ich kenn da jemanden..der würde dich sicherlich mal das Spiel testen lassen..dafür bräuchstest du aber das Spiel auf deinem PC.. ;-)_


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Zum WLan:
> Schmeiß rohe Eier über eine große Mauer und versuche das Ei gezielt auf einem A4 Blatt landen zu lassen, welches hinter der Mauer liegt. Überprüfe, wie viele ankommen.



Das hört sich bei dir so an als wäre es dem Zufall überlassen ob die Wlan-Frames ankommen oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2010)

Letztlich eh alles der gleiche abgestandene MMO-Brei. Sieht zwar besser aus als viele aeltere MMOs - ist es spieltechnisch aber nicht. Mir fehlt irgendwie momentan die Lust dazu, alles nur ewiges langweiliges/langwieriges Rumgegrinde. Da ist so ein Online-Shooter irgendwie unkomplizierter: Einloggen, loszocken -> Spielspass sofort und nicht irgendwann wenn man Levelcap erreicht hat...


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa..ich denke mal ich werd jetzt mal nen Monat Aion holen..mal schauen ob´s wieder Spaß macht..
> 
> @Shefa..ich kenn da jemanden..der würde dich sicherlich mal das Spiel testen lassen..dafür bräuchstest du aber das Spiel auf deinem PC.. ;-)_



Ich denke da würde sich drankommen lassen. Obwohl das Spiel bestimmt groß ist, und so einige Zeit vergehen würden mit meiner 2000er Leitung :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2010)

Lohnt sich der umstieg von Medusa NX 5.1 aufs G35? ^^


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Zum Internet (bzw GAN, WAN, LAN, etc.):
> Fahr mit mehreren Autos entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung mit Richtiggeschwindigkeit und überprüfe, wie viele ankommen.
> 
> Zum WLan:
> ...



Ich hab *absolut keine Ahnung *was du mir damit sagen möchtest.

*Bitte* erkläre.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich denke da würde sich drankommen lassen. Obwohl das Spiel bestimmt groß ist, und so einige Zeit vergehen würden mit meiner 2000er Leitung :/



_Derjenige wäre aufjeden Fall bereit..müsstest ihm dann nur eine PM schreiben falls es soweit ist.. ;-)

@Ogil : Stimmt schon..aber ich spiele derzeit NUR MW2..auf dauer wird das dann doch langweilig.. :/




So..Aion erstmal nen Monat reaktiviert..

Würde vllt noch bei WoW reinschauen..aber nur wenn mich jemand wirbt und mit mir bis 60 (erstmal) dauerlevelt die nächsten Tage..aber naja..

Bin jetzt erstmal kurz in Aion schauen was so los ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2010)

Ja - ich spiele neben MW2/BFBC2 noch diverse Offline-RPGs. Grade auf der XBox360 das neue Final Fantasy und Last Odyssey, aufm PC noch Mass Effect 2 und Witcher. Da hat man wenigstens noch nette Geschichten...


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

@ paini: Der Download kann ein wenig dauern, ich lad ja nicht die ganze Zeit :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Würde vllt noch bei WoW reinschauen..aber nur wenn mich jemand wirbt und mit mir bis 60 (erstmal) dauerlevelt die nächsten Tage..aber naja.._



Welche Spielzeiten hättest du? Bin *vielleicht* interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2010)

Dein Speed ist Hamer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


genau.. ganz vergessen. Schaue das Wochenende noch wegen der 20Mbit Leitung... bekomme zwar nur 15... aber bei uns gibt es halt keine 16er...


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Eigentlich ist das egal - würde mich da voll & ganz an dich halten..aber es sollte natürlich recht fix gehen..und am besten wäre natürlich wenn man nach 60 immernoch zusammen speilt.. ;-)_


----------



## Crucial² (8. April 2010)

Ja cool. Hört sich gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du mir jetzt auch noch sagst das du bereit bist Allianz zu Spielen und während dem Zocken mit mir im TS labberst, dann bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Allianz? Bah :/

TS? Klar :-)

Wann bist du denn so on? Am besten Zeiten von Montag-Sonntag sagen :>

Was für ne Klasse hast im Blick?_


----------



## Elda (8. April 2010)

Wie oft Reinigt ihr so euren Computer und wie? :x


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Mit dem Sauger und nem Tuch, so alle paar Monate.


----------



## Elda (8. April 2010)

Habt mal kurz Everest geladen um zu gucken wie meine Temperaturen so sind. (mit Wow an)

Temperaturen	
Motherboard	32 °C (90 °F)
CPU	46 °C (115 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern	48 °C (118 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern	48 °C (118 °F)
1. CPU / 3. Kern	48 °C (118 °F)
1. CPU / 4. Kern	48 °C (118 °F)
Grafikprozessor (GPU)	67 °C (153 °F)
GPU Speicher	58 °C (136 °F)
GPU Umgebung	47 °C (117 °F)
WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Kühllüfter	
CPU	1255 RPM
Gehäuse #1	631 RPM
Gehäuse #2	1037 RPM
Lüfter 4	1099 RPM
Grafikprozessor (GPU)	1560 RPM (40%)

Spannungswerte	
CPU Kern	1.33 V
+3.3 V	3.33 V
+12 V	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
VBAT Batterie	3.26 V
DIMM	1.62 V
GPU Vcc	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Is das alles in ordnung?
Gpu kommt mir irgendwie hoch vor is jetzt auf 81°C oO wtf


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

Temps sind ok


----------



## Elda (8. April 2010)

das auch? Grafikprozessor (GPU)	81 °C (178 °F)
finds irgendwie zu hoch oder ists normal?


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

ja


----------



## Elda (8. April 2010)

ok danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Wow... ich schau grad mal nach was ein iPhone ohne Vertrag kostet, wäre ja für mich auch interssant, und vielleicht reicht mein Geld... nix ist. Die blöden Dinger kosten ja über 600€ :/


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Jopp... daher macht das Teil auch nur mit Vertrag wirklich Sinn, weil man eine Datenflat ja sowieso fast braucht... 
Und da kommt man fast aufs gleiche, ob man das Fon bei der Tcom mit Vertrag holt oder unlocked und dann einen Vertrag extra dazukauft.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Das 3G 8GB nicht - das kriegst für ca. 530€..

Aion macht echt keinen Spaß..komisch..hatte das (für mich) besser im Kopf..

Naja..vllt meldet sich Crucial ja gleich wieder wegen WoW.. 
_
* 
*


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Dann lad ich mir auch erstmal kein Aion. Ich wart bis ich auf LAN komme, da gehts mit 32k dann doch ein wenig schneller :>


Hmm... überlege grad mir das 5800XM von ebay zu kaufen. Da gibts für 170&#8364; gebrauchte, die aber erst wenige Tage alt sind. Neu kosten die schwarzen ~230... Schwierige Entscheidung :>


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Joa..dann warte..

Ich denke mal ich probier´s doch nochmal mit WoW..mensch..soweit isses jetzt schonwieder gekommen.. :<_


----------



## Nebola (8. April 2010)

Jo Leute schöne grüße von der Ostsee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin gerade in der Stadt hier in nem ungesicherten W-Lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß euch und keine Apple Flame Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Sam du BFBC2 suchti ;D
PPS: Paini schon Prestige Mode durch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Nope..Immernoch Prestige 1 Rang 55 oder so.. 

Bin aber grad am Überlegen ob mich mal wieder die WoW-Sucht packt.._


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2010)

Moin du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, ungesicherte WLANs sind schon ne feine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß noch an der Ostsee, am Samstag müssen wir mal wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin aber grad am Überlegen ob mich mal wieder die WoW-Sucht packt.._


Hmm, bin auch am überlegen. Aber ich würd erst nachm Abi anfangen und das dauert noch n Monat oder so :>


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2010)

lasst sie euch nicht packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist imo "eig" öde


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa..dann warte..
> 
> Ich denke mal ich probier´s doch nochmal mit WoW..mensch..soweit isses jetzt schonwieder gekommen.. :<_



So gings mir auch, ich war fast ein halbes Jahr in Aion(mit Beta), aber so wirklich vom Hocker gerissen hats mich nicht. Es war nicht schlecht und hatte echt tolle Sachen, aber irgendwie hats keinen Spaß gemacht. Jetzt hab ich im Januar wieder mit WoW angefangen, und hab den Fun wieder gefunden; zwar hab ich zu wenig Zeit um richtig zu spielen, aber für zwischendurch reichts vollkommen.
Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle auch einen neuen Account zulegen und nochmal alles neu erspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Genau so hab ich´s vor Rethi..nur..ich würd gerne das mit jemand wirbt..weil so "langsam" leveln wie sonst mag ich dann doch nicht :/_


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

Ich kann dich werben, aber wenn du einen aktiven Mitspieler suchst dann bist du bei mir falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis zur Abschlussprüfung bin ich Casual, danach versuch ich wieder in Raids zu kommen.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Nene..das will ich dann nich so :X

Ich such ja wen..aber Freund (mit dem ich bis jetzt immer alles gespielt hab) will nicht..jetzt muss ich wen anders finden :/_


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2010)

Ich hab auch wieder WoW angefangen aber es ist öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man steht nur in den städten und wartet auf ports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die community hat sich drastisch zum negativen hin verändert...


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

Du musst ja auch neu anfangen und keinen 80er wieder aktivieren, sonst ist es genauso öde wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Community war schon immer Mist.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Mal schauen..2 oder 3 Leute haben sich schon gemeldet aber irgendwie..naja..sie sind halt ausm WoW-Unteforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Hätte ich grade das Geld über, dann würde ichs ja nochmal mit dir zusammen versuchen. Nur muss ich sparen :>


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Naja..von 1-60 bräuchtest du ja nur das Normale für 6.99€ _


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

Na, ich würd dich dann werben. Hab ja 3 Accounts, nochn 4. muss nicht sein :>


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Aso..hm..dann halt 13€ :X_


----------



## Shefanix (8. April 2010)

20&#8364;. Lastschrift ist gesperrt, Kreditkarte besitze ich nicht, und Giropay geht auch nicht. Kann nur mit Gamecard für 20&#8364; :>


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Gnah.. :-/

Naja..mal schauen..vllt findet sich noch jemand Seriöses.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und die Community war schon immer Mist.


Ich erinnere mich an die WOW Beta dann die zeit vor BC WTF? dar war sie GEIL ENDE GEIL! seit wow so Mainstream spiele ist ist sie scheisse geworden... früher ware es Freaks die wow gespielt haben... heute ist es plötzlich cool  wow zu spielen. :/ ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Esst ihr eigentlich auch so schnell?, angeblich soll man 36 mal kauen, ich kaue so 4-8 mal. 

Das ist richtig anstrengend und man muss sich extrem konzentrieren, wenn man 36 mal kauen möchte ;p


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

Ich überleg grad ob ich mir zu den ganzen Erneuerungen noch das hier holen soll: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3869
Brauch eh ein leises und effizientes Netzteil, auch wenn das etwas überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Erz1 (8. April 2010)

Und ich bin mir grad am überlegen, sich einen BilligLaptop über ebay zu kaufen :s
Meine Mutter will nämlich einen haben, aber nur fürs eben auf Ikea klicken im Internet brauch sie nicht unbedingt ein Netbook. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und denn würd ich das eh benutzen für die Zeit, wo sie es nicht hat und da langt es auch um nur nebenbei im Internet zu surfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. April 2010)

Kann man bei WoW egtl. noch über die Telekom zahlen? Wär bei mir optimal, weil meine Mudda es dann so bezahlen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2010)

_Naja..ich hab das mit WoW jetzt wieder verworfen..hab doch andere Ideen.._


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2010)

http://gamers.eurogamer.net/giveaways.php?id=87015

Falls wer Al Points Bulletin testen will.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..ich werd´s nachher sicherlich mal wieder reaktivieren..da ich an die WoW-Dinger nichmehr rankomme bzw. es eigentlich (glaube ich zumindest?) garnicht will :7_



Durchsuch doch deine Mail-Postfächer. Die meisten anbieter behalten ja die ganzen Mails online.
Bei den Supportformular musst du das hier nehmen:


------

Sieht hier jemand im StyleSheet (CSS3.0) einen Fehler?


```
<style type="text/css">

/* This Style-Sheet is for the registration-sites (registration.php)
 * <%NIRA_TODO_%><%1>englischisierung [IMG]http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//biggrin.gif[/IMG]<%><%2>zeilen korrigieren<%>
 * Contens:
 *	Line	| Item					| Description
 * ---------|-----------------------|----------------------------------------------------
 *	0014	| catch_errors_			| - catch some errors
 *	0018	| #reg_all				| - main-div-box in this page
 *	0026	| #reg_item				| - Textfield + TextFieldTitle
 *	0031	| #reg_textfieldtitle	| - Titletext above Textbox
 */
 
 #catch_errors_ {
 	color:			black;
 }

 #reg_all {
 	text-align:		center;
	margin:			0 auto;
	margin-top:		100px;
	width:			160px;
	height:			320px;
 }

 #reg_item {
 	width:			155px;
 	margin-top:		2px;
 }

 #reg_textfieldtitle {
	margin-left:	5px;
 }
 
</style>
```

Kurze erklärung:
Es sind mehrere Stylesheets.
Es gibt einen /styles/ Ordner, in dem sich weitere Ordner mit Browsertiteln befinden, also z.B. /styles/firefox/ und /styles/opera/ usw...
Man brauch in den Ordner (z.B. /styles/firefox/) nur ein oder mehrere beliebige *.css dateien reinwerfen. Der Name der Datei ist egal. Alles was in dem Ordner ist wird geladen. (Also komm ich mit Firefox auf die Seite, wird automatisch alles im firefox ordner geladen. ^^)

Problem:
der erste Eintrag, im oberen Codesnip wäre das "#catch_errors_" wird völlig ignoriert, der rest wird ganz normal verarbeitet.
Weiß jemand woran das leigen könnte?
Die Dateien werden mit PHP eingelesen und ausgegeben. die Ausgabe entspricht 1:1 dem Inhalt der Datei. Die Dateikonvertierung ist auf UTF-8 ohne BOM.
Verlinkt sind die CSS-Dateien so:

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="styles/firefox/ff__all.css" type="text/css" />
```

Blubb =(
Hab keine Lust in jeder CSS-Datei sunn 'catch_error' einzubauen. Ist unsauber.. mag ich nich =/ ^^


----------



## Erz1 (8. April 2010)

Was hält ihr von dem Laptop?:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kleinanzeigen-biete/309639-asus-z9200-centrino-notebook.html
Also bei nem Preis von 50€ in gutem Zustand isses doch ok, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Niranda du hast aber auch Nerven wie Nudeln.

Kannst nicht lieber was einfacheres fragen wie.. na.. weißt schon ;p


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

ich weiß nich was ihr habt. Das sind ganz normale Fragen... xD
Aber was hat das mit meinen nerven zu tun? o.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. April 2010)

Ach GTA IV auf dem Pc ist super. ;D ^^ besonderes wenn man weis wie man die Hand schuhe freischalten kann. ;D 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Durchsuch doch deine Mail-Postfächer. Die meisten anbieter behalten ja die ganzen Mails online.



Ja genau; so wie ich meine Web.de Adresse für alle Software Givaways der letzten Monate hergenommen habe und letze Woche ist mir aufgefallen, das Web alle Emails die älter als 30Tage sind löscht -,-

Bei CSS kann ich dir leider gar nicht helfen; C++ und VBA würde vll entfernt noch gehen, aber über CSS weiss ich nur folgendes:
"Cascading Style Sheets werden zur Vereinheitlichung eines Layouts verwendet"
Und das weiss ich auch nur weils die Antwort zu einer Prüfungsfrage ist, die ich gestern durchgegangen bin xD


----------



## Erz1 (8. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von dem Laptop?:
> http://www.pcwelt.de...o-notebook.html
> Also bei nem Preis von 50€ in gutem Zustand isses doch ok, oder?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also von den technischen Daten her. Fürs surfen langt der doch allemal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2010)

@Sora:
Eine ganz simple Frage nur für dich^^
Was ist bei Open Office der Unterschied zwischen ODS und OTS, bzw was heißen die abkürzungen?
Außerdem brauche ich von beiden Dateitypen jeweils eine Beispieldatei mit ein paar Werten drin. ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Mhm...


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

ODS müssten die Tabellen sein und ODT die Textdokumente.


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die Dateien werden mit PHP eingelesen und ausgegeben.



Da liegt das Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal gehört, daß es inzwischen auch richtige Programmiersprachen gibt? ^^


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

wie steigert man denn sein "Ansehen" im Profil ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

Indem jemand auf das Plus unten rechts bei deinen Beiträgen klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

ah so einfach kann es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Da liegt das Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war grad ein Geständnis Klos, dass du keine Ahnung hast xDD
Ich kann dir ja mein Projekt schicken und dann kannst du es in deiner favoritisierten Sprache schreiben. Darum wäre ich voll gespannt, du auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Allianz? Bah :/
> 
> TS? Klar :-)
> 
> ...




You get a personal message in teh buffet fooorum.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

> Das war grad ein Geständnis Klos, dass du keine Ahnung hast xDD
> Ich kann dir ja mein Projekt schicken und dann kannst du es in deiner favoritisierten Sprache schreiben. Darum wäre ich voll gespannt, du auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anwendundungsheinis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auä Kopfschmerzen 

8 Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> You get a personal message in teh buffet fooorum.



_Nopeh..keinä dah :>_


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nopeh..keinä dah :>_



But nauw you häv!


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

i have a packet bestelling a from yesteday bei alternate and i have it nauw


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Ich muss zu gegeben mein English ist net das beste ALSO REDET DEUTSCH! xD


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Was hast gekauft Sori? :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Gestern bestellt, heute bekommen? N1ce. 

Paini, keine Antwort oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Da frage ich mich, wieso sollte man da noch ein super mega over night express Versand auswählen, wenn es auch so am nächsten Tag schon kommt? ;p

Hab nichts für mich bestellt, ist eine Festplatte 250GB,  Sata Kabel und eine weiße Microsoft Tastatur.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Na denn :-)


@Crucial - kam net an? Wtf >_<

Schreibe gleich nochmal.._


----------



## Elda (9. April 2010)

Hat vllt. wer ne Ahnung warum bei der Logitech g110 Tastatur die Play/Pause tasten etc. nicht in Winamp funktionieren? Mitm Media Player gehts aber den mag ich nicht :<


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. April 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Hat vllt. wer ne Ahnung warum bei der Logitech g110 Tastatur die Play/Pause tasten etc. nicht in Winamp funktionieren? Mitm Media Player gehts aber den mag ich nicht :<



geht leider nur mit windoof media player, das stört mich auch bei meiner Tastatur =( aber vll. gibts bei logitech Tastaturen einen treiber das es auch bei anderen Programmen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (9. April 2010)

Mal gucken danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Hm..gut..ich fang aufjeden Fall nachher wieder mit WoW an..hab mich jetzt doch dazu hinreissen lassen.. :X

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch jemanden finden der in den nächsten Tagen (oder auch darüber) zuviel Zeit hat und mit mir einen Hordechar hochspielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Falls Fragen hast, meld dich, aber mit spielen kann ich nicht ;D


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Denke eher nicht das ich welche hab..solange wie ich das Spiel gespielt hab..(4Jahre ca.? Joa..kommt hin..)_ 

_Aber danke ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Wenn es dann um das PvP Eingemachte geht, dann kannste dich melden ;D




painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..gut..ich fang aufjeden Fall nachher wieder mit WoW an..hab mich jetzt doch dazu hinreissen lassen.. :X
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nurnoch jemanden finden der in den nächsten Tagen (oder auch darüber) zuviel Zeit hat und mit mir einen Hordechar hochspielen will
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadlight (9. April 2010)

Hab Main auf Anetheron würde aber nur da neu Anfanfen ;p


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Horde? 
Wann sind dein Onlinezeiten?
Durchhaltevermögen (also auch mal mehrere Stunden jetzt die nächsten Tage)?

_


----------



## Shadlight (9. April 2010)

'n Freund würde höht mit anfangen wir sind eig immer so in der Woche ab 2 on bis 10 ca und am we ewig:x aber du hast ts3 ? Komm aber erst heute Abend on bin noch in der Stadt.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Mal schauen..ich antworte erstmal allen die sich gemeldet haben..vllt kommt ja da was raus :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> geht leider nur mit windoof media player, das stört mich auch bei meiner Tastatur =( aber vll. gibts bei logitech Tastaturen einen treiber das es auch bei anderen Programmen geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch das geht ihr müsst im Winmap Menu was Aktiveren... weis aber net mehr was Googlt einfach. ;D


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Öhm..wie siehtn das mitm Werben aus? Kann ich mir meinen Account schon vorher erstellen und die Spiele hinzufügen..oder wie läuft das?
_


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Eine Person, die bereits einen Account besitzt, sollte am besten Werben.

Um dich zu werben, erhältst du eine E-Mail , in der du dir dann einen Account erstellt, zuerst ist das ein Gäste-Account, der aber schon verbunden ist. Die Person die dich geworben hat, erhält, wenn du deinen Gäste-Account in eine Vollvesion umwandelst ein Gratis Spiel Monat und nach 2 Zahlungen einen Zebra Mount, aber das ist recht unwichtig.

Zu beachten ist, dass das Level Limit bei einem Gäste-Account bei Level 20 stoppt. Danach musst du dir den Account umwandeln, ab Level 60 verfällt die 3x XP und die Port-Funktion.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Also erstell ich mir erstmal keinen Account , ja? Ich sag jemanden er soll mich werben - der schickt mir ne Email und mit dem Link der in der Email ist erstelle ich mir einen Account und bei dem Account adde ich dann die Spiele? _


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Nein, du hast ja jetzt einen Battle.net Account. Dort ist bei der Neuerstellung noch gar kein Spiel damit verbunden, dann schickt die Person, mit der du spielen möchtest, eine E-Mail, die genau so heißt, wie dein Battle.net Account und folgst dann den Anweisungen in der E-Mail.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Ah , okay.. :>_


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Painschkes & Battle.net.... das wird keine große Lieber mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe, ich habe gestern von Alternate eine Festplatte gekauft. Die habe ich nun an einem Rechner angeschlossen, dort soll Windows XP drauf installiert werden. Zuvor war eine andere drin. Die aber ausgebaut werden soll und in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut werden soll, daher die Neue. Nun habe ich von der Windows XP CD gebootet, konnte sogar mit der Tastatur F11 drücken zum booten, aber nachdem er die CD gestartet hat und bei dem blauen Bildschirm ankam, mit den Worten: EINGABETASTE drücken um Windows  XP zu installieren, reagiert die Tastatur nicht mehr.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung? Habe die Tastatur über USB angeschlossen, andere Ports schon probiert. Funk-Tastatur macht auch nichts.

Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Wenn du ins BIOS kommst schau mal ob die USB-Ports auch aktiviert sind. Andernfalls mal ne alte PS2-Tastatur anschließen oder falls vorhanden die USB-Tastatur per Adapter am PS2-Port.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Hast du im Bios die Tastaturerkennung auf auto gestellt,
wenn es diese Option bei dir gibt?

Im Internet gefunden:



> In meinem Bios (Asus Board) muss ich erst die USB Tastatur Unterstützung aktivieren. Ansonsten komme ich ans System nur über eine PS/2 Tastatur. Erst wenn die USB Treiber geladen sind, also unter XP, funktioniert die Tasteneingabe.
> 
> Selbiges gilt auch für die aktuellen Gigabyte Boards.
> 
> Schau mal im Bios, ob da "USB Keyboard Support" oder ähnliches aktiviert ist.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Danke Euch, habe im BIOS USB Legacy Support aktiviert und nun funktioniert es, danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Über einen "+1" auf meinen Beitrag würde ich mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Hat jemand die G11 oder die G15 Tastatur in Benutzung und möchte mal kurz die Maße aufschreiben? Länge & Breite halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. April 2010)

BZGL Logitech Media Keys der G-Serie:

Ihr müsst in Winamp "Global Hotkeys" aktivieren und neue Hotkeys anlegen.
Wählt einfach "Play" aus und drückt dann euren "Play" Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder es ist schon eingestellt und man muss nur die Global Hotkeys aktivieren.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

G15 Refresh. Wenn du lieb bitte sagst hol ich sie nochmal ausm Schrank und mess sie aus.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich mir aber keine G15 kaufen. Die Verarbeitung ist echt grässlich und hässlich ist sie auch. Letzteres ist Geschmackssache und ob man die Zusatztasten und das Display braucht muss auch jeder selbst wissen, aber bei nem Produkt für so viel Geld sollte das ganze schon wertiger aussehen.

Ich bin froh, dass ich meine in Rente geschickt hab. Dafür hab ich jetzt ne schöne Illuminated. Beste Tastatur von Welt! <3

Edit: ca. 490 x 220mm


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

G15 G19. das beste was es gibt. :> alles andere ist Billig Kram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Ha! Billigkram, dann hör dir mal die Tasten der G15 und G19 an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist jeder 20 Euro Cherry Tastatur hochwertiger verarbeitet und hat n angenehmeres Tippgefühl.
Ich find die Logitech Illuminated perfekt. Stilvolles äußeres, top Hintergrundbeleuchtung für nachtaktive Menschen wie mich, sinnvolle Mediatasten, angenehmes Tippgefühl, sehr leiser und präziser Tastenanschlag, gute Verarbeitung. 
Das einzige was fehlt sind Anti-Ghosting-Funktionen die ermöglichen, dass man 4 und mehr Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kann. Bei Bad Company hab ich das bisher kaum vermisst. Ich kann also gut damit leben.
Wem die Verarbeitung egal ist und nur das haben will, dass aus welchen Gründen hipp ist und von solchen unnützen Features wie Displays angezogen wird kann natürlich ne viel zu teure G19 oder für die Qualität immer noch zu teure G15 kaufen. Aber soll ja auch Leute geben die was für ihr Geld haben wollen, dass nicht klappert, klackert, knarzt und billigst aussieht.

Wenns unbedingt ne "Gamer"-Tastatur sein soll nimm ne Microsoft Sidewinder X4. Die ist nicht nur schick, sondern hat auch das umfangreichste Anti-Ghosting, ne sehr gute Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Sondertasten im gleichen Umfang wie die G15 Refresh(6 Tasten mit je 3 Belegungen). Was fehlt ist halt n Display, aber ganz ehrlich: Wer braucht das schon?
Ich vermiss es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

@Kyra: Dankeschöööön <3 Dafür hast jetzt sogar ein "+1" bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sam: Ja wie jetzt? Kyra hat grad gesagt das sie nicht so gut ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Gibts dann ne gute Alternative als Tastatur? Mir ist bloß wichtig das die Tasten beleuchtet sind! Bildschirm oder so brauch ich nicht.*


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Zum Zocken oder reicht dir ne "normale"?
Budget?

Zum Zocken: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
"normal": Logitech Illuminated.

Sind meine aktuellen Topmodelle aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=kb&xf=424_Hintergrundbeleuchtung~527_deutsch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Weis nicht was du hast finde die G15 Serie einfach Top... O.o du Spinnst doch :>


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Hatte die G15 Refresh auch und war vollkommen zufrieden, aber mir aber die Razer Lycosa zulegt und bin auch damit zufrieden. Liegen beide im selben Preisverhältnis.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Schon zum Zocken... Budget bis 100 €. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 sind schon sehr nice aus! Aber: Hat die so ausklappbare "Aufsteller"? Ist bei den Amazon Bildern nicht zu sehen... Du weiß schon was ich meine, damit die Tastatur ein bisschen schräg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29862&agid=754 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ja ich kauf mir Vielleicht alle 2 Jahre ne neue Tastatur aber net immer die Gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a208369.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hol mir ca. alle 3 Monate eine davon

reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Ne Sam. Ich hab nur Ansprüche.
Meine G15 hat nach eineinhalb Jahren schon klemmende Tasten gehabt, knarzte von Anfang an und das Tippen ist von Anfang an unglaublich laut gewesen was mir nach ner Zeit einfach auf den Sack ging.
Gute Qualität sieht halt wirklich anders aus. Sie hat ihre Dienste geleistet, aber nicht so wie ich es gern gehabt hätte und vor allem nicht lang genug. Schon mal versucht mit ner Leertaste zu tippen, die nicht mehr hochschnippt? War toll, wenn ich was geschrieben hab, dann in die Küche bin, den Kühlschrank aufmach um mir was zu trinken zu holen und dann wenn ich den Kühlschrank zumach hört mans 2 Räume entfernt laut *SCHNACK*. Genau dann wusste ich: "YAY! Deine Leertaste lebt noch."
Grauenhaft.

@Crucial Die X4 hat die üblichen Aufstellfüße.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Hätte noch eine Frage, ist es möglich, von der anderen Festplatte die Treiber zu holen, für die Grafikkarte und alles?

Weil im Geräte Manager sind viele Geräte mit einem Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet, dafür das es nicht installiert ist.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

@Sam: Bei der G11 hab ich nur Angst das sie zu breit ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst du sie mal abmessen?
@muehe: Haha, genau die gleiche hat sich mein Cousin auch gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Kyra: 





> Die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 sind schon sehr nice aus! Aber: Hat die so ausklappbare "Aufsteller"? Ist bei den Amazon Bildern nicht zu sehen... Du weiß schon was ich meine, damit die Tastatur ein bisschen schräg ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

O.o dann hast du schlechte Erfahrung da mit gemacht... Klar man hört das Tippen, aber bitte was ist Stören daran? O.o ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Die Installationsdateien für die Treiber sicher. Die Treiber selbst wenn sie installiert sind sind ja mit dem System verwoben bzw. der OS-Installation.
@Sam Ich bin recht störgeräuschempfindlich. Ein wenig Rückmeldung will ich haben, aber ich will nicht dass meine Tastatur meine Granaten in BC2 übertönen wenn ich mal kein Headset aufhab und an stattdessen Sound über meine Anlage höre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Und wie sieht das jetzt aus Kyragan, was muss ich machen? ;>


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Anschließen. auf die Platte zugreifen und die Daten rüberziehen? O_o


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. April 2010)

Boah Battlefield bad company 2 ist geil, allerdings bin ich immer geneigt mein c4 an den Gebäuden anzubringen und sie sinnlos in die Luft zu jagen anstatt die gegner zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

;D ich mach es besser ich locke sie ins Haus... (hat aber nur 2 mal geklappt bis jetzt -_-^^ )  was natürlich voller C4 ist Springe aus dem Fenster BOUM. xD ^^


EDIT: wie Heist du in BC 2?


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Kyragan ich habe jetzt den ganzen Ordner Windows rüber gezogen, nur finden die Geräte keine Treiber, habe speziell auch die Treiber Ordner rausgezogen nur es kann einfach nicht installiert werden.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Liest du auch mit was ich schreibe?
Die Installationsroutinen kannst du rüberziehen, aber nicht bereits installierte Treiber. Die hängen im OS fest. Wenn du die Installations-Executables nicht mehr hast dann musst du sie wohl oder übel runterladen. Bereits installierte Treiber kannst du nicht einfach rüberziehen.


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Ahja, okay danke. Lade gerade die ganzen Treiber von ASRock runter, trotzdem danke.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Painschkes & Battle.net.... das wird keine große Liebe mehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Stimmt..find das sowieso bescheuert..wieso haben die´s nicht einfach bei den normalen Dingern belassen? -_-_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Naja..grad Mac OS X mal neu installiert..gleich Windows wieder drauf und danach WoW installieren..wollte den jetzt nochmal sauber haben ^_°_
_
_
_Jetzt brauch ich nur immernoch jemanden der mit mir spielt :/_


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Unter Mac OS X läuft aber World of Warcraft deutlich besser, was die Latenz angeht.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Das werd ich auch unter OS X spielen - nur leider läuft da kein MW2 ;-)_
_
_
_/Edit : So , Installation fängt an..bis später :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (9. April 2010)

So Leute. Wie bekomm ich ein Spiel auf zwei Bildschirmen zum Laufen? Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, ist es immer nur auf meinem Primärmonitor, das suckt ein wenig. Müssen beide die selbe Auflösung haben?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Pani ich lade gerade den Patch und schaue rein.... wenn es mir wieder Spass macht Melde ich mich. :/ 


Wollte es doch noch mal mal test als ich auf meiner Externe über den WOW Ordner gestolpert bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir du musst du die Auflösung im Spiel einstellen können. (das spiel muss das natürlich so Hochauflösungen unterschützen...)


----------



## Shefanix (9. April 2010)

Im Spiel kann ich nur Auflösung von meinem Primärmonitor einstellen. 1680x1050. Der andere hat aber eine Full-HD Auflösung. Dragon Age Origins ist das Spiel :>


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Kannst du im Fenstermodus spielen und es dann quasi über beide Bildschirme ziehen? ;p


----------



## Shefanix (9. April 2010)

Ist ein bisschen dumm dann. 21,5" vs. 22,5" :> Und das Bild beginnt beim zweiten viel weiter unten ;D

Noch was... kann man nicht das Game anlassen und auffem 2. Monitor normal was Desktop machen? Geht bei mir auch net :>


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Auf 2 Monitoren spielen sieht eh bescheuert aus. Bei RPGs oder MMOs siehtst  deinen Char net richtig, weil die Hälfte auf Monitor 1 hängt und die andere Hälfte auf Monitor 2. Bei Shootern triffste nix, weil dort das gleiche mitm Crosshair passiert. Wenn Multi Monitor Gaming, dann mit 3 Monitoren. Ich würde primär den FullHD-TFT nehmen und Sekundär den 1680er. Dann halt für Browser, TS, Instant Messanger etc.

Nur weil du mehrere Monitor hast kannst du nicht überall gleichzeitig was machen. Immer das aktive Fenster kann Veränderungen erfahren/benutzt werden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Noch was... kann man nicht das Game anlassen und auffem 2. Monitor normal was Desktop machen? Geht bei mir auch net :>



Fenstermodus? im Vollbild?


EDIT: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1VmG6spKOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ich sehe es kommen du spielst so :>


----------



## Shefanix (9. April 2010)

Nope, nicht ganz. Ich spiel kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ;D ich mach es besser ich locke sie ins Haus... (hat aber nur 2 mal geklappt bis jetzt -_-^^ ) was natürlich voller C4 ist Springe aus dem Fenster BOUM. xD ^^
> 
> 
> EDIT: wie Heist du in BC 2?



Ich heiß Psyphox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und selbst xD


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich heiß Psyphox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



siehe Signatur von Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Jop, xD ^^ öhm ja als der Patch unten war kommt. "bla bla bla die wow.exe konnte nicht gefunden werde bla bla bla" O.o las gerade Repair Durch laufen. :> ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Pani ich lade gerade den Patch und schaue rein.... wenn es mir wieder Spass macht Melde ich mich. :/
> 
> 
> Wollte es doch noch mal mal test als ich auf meiner Externe über den WOW Ordner gestolpert bin.
> ...



_Alles klar ;-)

Jetzt noch die letzte Frage (an Sora oder auch die , die es wissen..) : 

Reicht es nur die WotLK-CD reinzulegen und zu installieren oder erst Normal+BC und dann LK?_


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> siehe Signatur von Sam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Das ich das übersehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battlefield ist lustig, aber irgendwie sind 10maps wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man wird ja mit den vielen dingen dies zum Freischalten gibt bei der Stange gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dir mal ne Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt Sam_Fischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2010)

@paini, die WotLK-DVD sollte reichen, da ist eigentlich das komplette Spiel drauf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

So ich installiere es gerade neu.. :> ging auch nicht nach der Repair.exe... ^^ egal :>  36% ;D


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> @paini, die WotLK-DVD sollte reichen, da ist eigentlich das komplette Spiel drauf.



_Danke :-)_


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So ich installiere es gerade neu.. :> ging auch nicht nach der Repair.exe... ^^ egal :> 36% ;D



hast den Installer als Admin gestartet bzw. welche Security Software verwendest du ?


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. April 2010)

Lol schaut mal hier, ein Metro 2033 pc
Klick
Mit einer gtx285 W A H N S I N N damit kann man noch nicht mal dx11 bei Metro 2033 nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Toll jetzt habe ich Quiet Drives und höre immer noch leicht die Festplattenzugriffe -.-
Aber wenigstens vibriert nichts mehr und der Motor ist auch fast unhörbar.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

hau die Quiet Drives doch auf son Pumpenentkoppler(wie son Schwamm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hörst nix


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Ich brauch mehr Dämmung und nichts gegen Vibrationen, die habe ich ja nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Dämmung und nichts gegen Vibrationen, die habe ich ja nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gibts nur eine Lösung: Bausparvertrag sowie Lebensversicherung auflösen und 2 500GB SSDs kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Dämmung und nichts gegen Vibrationen, die habe ich ja nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 wie Dämmung dann mach mal die Geräuschquellen ausfindig 

denke da fehlen nur anständige Lüfter ohne die bringt dir auch ne Dämmung nicht sehr viel


Edith : ups überlesen ging ja um die Festplatten mit QuietDrive sry


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Da gibt es doch sogar eine SSD die ist gar nicht so teuer.




http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Solid_State_Drive_PCI_Express/Super_Talent/RAIDDrive_WS_PCIe_SSD_768_GB/381421/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Festplatten&l2=Solid+State+Drive&l3=PCI+Express




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

öhm ja wow auf ultra.. 40 FPS WTF? aa (aus) wow auf Hoch 50 FPS WTF?  öhm ja wow auf gut 60-80 WTF? wow auf Mittel 80-125 FPS O.o 

öhm ja das im Startgebiet.. von den Nachtelfen... die wollen mich verarschen oder? 

WOW=grotten Grafik kaum FPS 
BF BC 2=Geile Grafik 80-128 FPS O.o und nie unter 80 ausser wenn ich im Rauch oder so bin geht es auf die 60 50 zu (DX9) 

öhm ja ich glaub ich schmeiss wow gleich wieder von der Festplatte...


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?

Also du spielst nicht mit mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Sieht wohl so aus.. finde das Nicht Akzeptable von einem 6 Jahren altem spiel. Das hat mir die Spiel lust gerade verdorben. O.o ^^ selbst bei HDRO oder Wahrmmer Online hab ich mehr FPS zwischen 80-120 bei HDRO sogar mehr.... und die sehe besser aus als wow.... O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Hm..ich komm (in der alten Welt) auf über 100FPS bei 2560x1440 auf Ultra - also muss irgendwas falsch eingestellt sein?_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

was soll ich falsch eingestellt habe? ich meine BC 2 komme ich auch über 100... ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Dann stell doch mal so Sachen ab die keiner brauch wie : Schatten & Eingabeverzögerung..und vllt noch die Sichtweite ein wenig runter..das sollte nen guten Schub geben und aussehen tut´s fast wie vorher.._


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

kann mir aber nich vorstellen das du nen Quiet Drive auf nem aquatuning Entkoppler hörst ? :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann stell doch mal so Sachen ab die keiner brauch wie : Schatten & Eingabeverzögerung..und vllt noch die Sichtweite ein wenig runter..das sollte nen guten Schub geben und aussehen tut´s fast wie vorher.._



Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Have FUN! O.o


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kann mir aber nich vorstellen das du nen Quiet Drive auf nem aquatuning Entkoppler hörst ? :/



Was würde mir eine Entkopplung bringen, wenn ich die Zugriffsgeräusche höre, also wenn die Platte dreht?
Entkopplung bringt nur was bei Vibrationen und die hab ich nicht mehr.


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was würde mir eine Entkopplung bringen, wenn ich die Zugriffsgeräusche höre, also wenn die Platte dreht?
> Entkopplung bringt nur was bei Vibrationen und die hab ich nicht mehr.



hört man normal auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausser ich bin Soundfetischist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Also meine Festplatte liegt nen Meter von mir weg aufm Tisch auf ner Luftpolsterfolie. Da werden null Vibrationen übertragen, aber dennoch hört man die Zugriffsgeräusche. Da kann man halt nur mit ner Dämmbox gegen ankommen, anscheinend genügt das Quiet Drive dafür nicht. Ich kanns mir schlecht vorstellen, aber möglich ists allemal. 

Die angeblich beste HDD Dämmbox soll diese hier sein: http://www.quietpc.c...artdrive-neo-qq
Ist allerdings auch ziemlich teuer das Ding. :/


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Naja die Black Caviar sind halt keine leisen Laufwerke^^
Momentan hört mans aber nur ziemlich leise, und im Gehäuse verbaut dürfte es nochmal leiser werden; vll Dämm ich außen um die 5,25"-Einschübe nochmal.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Gut..ich hab jetzt jemanden der mit mir spielt..mal schauen wieweit wir bis morgen Mittag (durchzocken) kommen :-)

Wünscht mir (uns?) Glück :-)_

_*schluck von seinem starken Cappuchino nehm*_


----------



## muehe (10. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja die Black Caviar sind halt keine leisen Laufwerke^^
> Momentan hört mans aber nur ziemlich leise, und im Gehäuse verbaut dürfte es nochmal leiser werden; vll Dämm ich außen um die 5,25"-Einschübe nochmal.


c

schnubbi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?
> 
> Also du spielst nicht mit mir?
> 
> ...



Bringt bei mir nur in Xfire "mehr" FPS, in WoW selbst bleibt die FPS :O

Edit: Wenn ich Eingabeverzögerun deaktiviere steigt die FPS um 3. von 60 auf Ultra auf 63 :>



Soramac schrieb:


> Unter Mac OS X läuft aber World of Warcraft deutlich besser, was die Latenz angeht.



Kannst du bei Windows fixen :>


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Wollte hier nich wer WAR spieln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f147/ea-kurbelt-kraeftig-der-werbetrommel-706344.html#post14371556


----------



## Shefanix (10. April 2010)

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/ati/2010/april/boardpartner_preis_hd_5800/

Wird auch mal Zeit :>


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Was bringt eine Senkung der Boardpartner, wenn die Händler diese nicht an die Kunden weitergeben?


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Fritz: "Wie sagt man Sonnenuntergang auf finnisch?"
Max: "Keine Ahnung."
Fritz: "Hell-Sinki!"


----------



## Shefanix (10. April 2010)

Das stimmt auch schon wieder. Dann hoff ich jetzt mal auf nette Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (10. April 2010)

mir isses jetz egal, hab ja die 5850 pcs+ für 259 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub günstiger kriegt man das selbst mit einer kleinen Preissenkung nicht ^^


----------



## aseari (10. April 2010)

Na toll... Jetzt gibts die HD 5870 Vapor-X für nur 369 Euro anstatt wie vorher die ganze Zeit für 402 Euro. Aber bei einem Scheiss-Händler. Echt klasse -.-


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Morgen :-)_


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2010)

huhu


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Moin (eben aufgestanden)


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin schon lagen wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ne Frage, ein Kumpel hat mir gestern zu einem online-hardwarehandel/versand erzählt und er meint es ist im Vergleich der billigste...Er sagte mir das der versand alternativ oder so heißt,aber ich habe keine pc shop namens alternativ gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnt ihr mir vllt den link geben?
Und ist dieser Shop wirklich der billigste?


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Der nennt sich Alternate und ist im Vergleich mit bspw. hardwareversand.de/hoh.de oder redcoon.de ~20% teurer. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

er meint wohl http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2010)

hmm ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Dafür geile Lieferzeiten, am nächsten Tag schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Wenn ich bei redcoon bis 17 Uhr bestelle hab ichs garantiert am nächsten Tag. Und redcoon ist oft billiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2010)

ich bin bisher immer von hardwareversand ausgegangen ist redcoon besser?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcwbqo_the-largest-legend-is-back_videogames <-------- The best Game on the world 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAVE FUN!


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Ist immer ne Frage des Artikels. Ich bestelle dort wo für mich die Kombination aus Preis und Versand am günstigsten ist. hardwareversand ist halt n guter Allrounder und in Preis recht günstig. Besonders wenn man einzelne Teile bestellt oder Peripheriegeräte sind andere Händler oft günstiger.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

ups wollte net hier posten...


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2010)

Ich kann mir das net angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. April 2010)

Macht bei euch Steam auch Probleme?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Moin du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Bild kommt noch nachher wo man sieht welch Auswahl man hat zum Surfen, aber erst jetzt Fahrräder vom Auto machen, ich konnte 300Km mit Fahrrädern Fahren, das blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil meine Eltern keine Lust hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

haha wie manche drauf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

1 Stunde zuhause und direkt was bei HWV bestellt, was seht Ihr wenn es ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Macht bei euch Steam auch Probleme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Meinst "Verbindungsprobleme"..? Also das die Server immer mal wieder überlastet sind? Jap..-_-_


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> haha wie manche drauf sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Glaub Klos hätte das auch liebend gern gemacht ;D


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Nur wenn er es geschenkt bekommt, dafür gibt er kein Geld aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ hats auch mitm iPhone gemacht, die Slowmotion davon ist mega 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Der hat das auch mit vielen anderen Dingen gemacht.

Dass die Steam-Server überlastet sind wundert mich nicht, hi@MW2 Free Multiplayer Weekend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Gut das es soviele leute gibt die kein W-Lan Passwort haben, ich konnte oft surfen, hatte nur nie die Zeit dafür.

Aber hier mal die Bilder davon, und was sonst noch wo was bei langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Sicherheitsnetzwerke die ungesichert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uhr über 1 Jahr am laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit 10 Spielen Esps Highsore zum 2. mal gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Und dann wundern sich die Leute, warum läuft denn das Internet so langsam ;P


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Der Crysis 2 Trailer sieht ganz nett aus, aber das Blut sieht unlogisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ok Ihr erfahr doch schon was ich mir bestellt habe. Weil ich ne Frage dazu habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist beim Mugen 2 WLP dabei ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. April 2010)

sollte was bei sein aber lieber ne AC MX2/3 oder Prolimatech PK-1 mitbestellen


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> sollte was bei sein aber lieber ne AC MX2/3 oder Prolimatech PK-1 mitbestellen



Joar, nur bestellt ist ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: In der letzten PCGH steht da wäre WLP dabei.


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Da ist auch WLP dabei. Halt eine von Scythe. Grundsätzlich vorhanden ja, ob die auch was taugt ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Sehe ich dann, Geld ist überwiesen, mal schaun vllt hole ich mir später andere, erstmal net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2010)

Die Prolimatech ist auf jeden Fall super, die hab ich bei meinem Mugen verwendet. Die Temps sind nochmal 2-3°C gesunken im Vergleich zur AS V und die war auch sehr angenehm zum auftragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes - ich liebe die deutsche FSK. Wieso muss hierzulande die zweite Staffel Lost ab 18 sein, wenn sie in den USA ab 14 ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : @Nebola, <3 Alestorm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. April 2010)

für nen Intel hätte ich gleich den Megahalems bestellt da is PK-1 bei steht nur nich drauf und gibs auch schon für 41 Euronen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Sind Titten zu sehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp komm mal Steam gleich oder so.

Fürn Anfang nehme ich halt die dabei ist, also die WLP.

Mein Freezer 7 Pro ist net so das ware, mal schaun wenn ich den Rechner meiner Eltern ausrüste bekommen die den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sind Titten zu sehen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der kann sehr laut werden geht ja glaube bis 2500 U/min hab mein Prolimatech mit einem S-Flex 800 laufen


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Es geht, bisher war mein 955er noch net ausgereizt, aber ja, manchmal hört man den wenn die CPU wärmer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2010)

Ne, nur ne Folterszene in einer Folge anscheinend. Das erklärt auch warum die FSK so rabiat reagiert und es für die TPG eine Kinderserie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Go Steam now 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja Alestorm YARRR!!


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2010)

wisst ihr wie man volt in watt umrechnet? den faktor?


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2010)

Der Faktor ergibt sich aus der Stromstärke, denn Spannung * Stromstärke (Ampere) = Watt


----------



## Kyragan (10. April 2010)

Volt*Ampere=Watt.


----------



## muehe (10. April 2010)

wie schon gesagt wurde 

P(Leistung) = U(Spannung) x I(Stromstärke)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. April 2010)

Komme ich von einer Hochzeit und dann geh Kack STEAM NET-_- gut besauf ich mich halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

_Kennt jemand ne Seite wo ich Wallpaper für 2560x1440 bekomme? (Von Interfacelift mal abgesehen)_


----------



## Ogil (10. April 2010)

Was Ihr nur habt - bin schon die ganze Zeit in Steam online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Bei mir schlug es einmal fehl beim Verbinden, danach gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich teste jetzt mal neben bei Kaspersky Passwort Safe, mal schaun wies ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. April 2010)

welcher NVidia Karte entspricht eine HD 4870 ? (leistungsmäßig)


----------



## Rethelion (10. April 2010)

GTX260


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. April 2010)

achso, verdammt, preisteschnisch gibts da kaum en unterschied, dann nehm ich doch eher die gtx260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. April 2010)

warum nich ne 5770 ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. April 2010)

weil ich keine hd5770 will und ich die hd4870 für nen schnäppchen richtung gtx275 gehalten hab. 
NEED Physix, Need gute Treiber, Need NVidia!
Dx11 is mir egal!


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Hol dir ne GTX480, Haste Graka, Fön und Grill in einem, Universal Werkzeug für einen Unschlagbaren Peis.


----------



## Rethelion (10. April 2010)

Die GTX275 ist auch nur gute 10% schneller als die 4870; aber egal...


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

Wenn kannst du jetzt noch zuschlagen hier.

Klick


----------



## Nebola (10. April 2010)

ZOMFG

JETZT KOMMTS ECHT DICKE.

KLick


----------



## Erz1 (11. April 2010)

gute nacht leute , bis heut abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Morgen Leute hab ein Problem mit dem Rechner von meinem Opa.

Das ding ist ziemlich billig, weil er hal nicht so viel ausgeben wollte aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache.

Also, gestern Mittag war alles ok, er hat im Internet geguckt alles funktionierte.

Gestern Abend als er nochmal was gucken wollte fährt der Rechner hoch, also Licher, Lüfter etc pp gehen an, aber kein Signal am Bildschirm.

Habe Alle Kabel überprüft, Graka ist nur Onboard Chip. Es ist nichts gelockert, ich habe mal 1 Ram Riegel rausgenommen auch nix.

Wollte zum testen seine Alte Graka rein tun, was leider ne AGP Karte ist und halt net klappte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Fehlercode vom Motherboard war, aber man hörte immer in Abständen von so ca. 5 Sekunden ein Piep Geräusch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

Ich nehme an das ist fehler Code.. müsst du im Handbuch von Bord nachlesen können. was das bord dir sagen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Joar, Billig Noname Boards > Handbuch. Leider Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auf Wiki gibbet ja den fehler Code muss ich gleich nochmal gucken.


----------



## Erz1 (11. April 2010)

Piept es 2x Mal? Denn ist die Festplatte hinüber.
Würde mir so spontan einfallen.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Ne paar mal, ich gucke gleich halt nochmal, omg die Videos hier ich kann net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zbo76siIe0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Sum1xR7VY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nUmaIF-wE&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1TcWHC8i4U&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVk7wzaMpZc&NR=1


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn kannst du jetzt noch zuschlagen hier.
> 
> Klick



Schlechter Zack tbh. Der Preis is net so gut. :S

Was den PC angeht: Mal die RAM-Riegel einzeln getestet?
Also net nur einen raus genommen sondern jeden für sich mal im 1.Slot gehabt?
Ansonsten: Bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz/der Monitor sagt "kein Signal" o.ä. oder zeigt er noch was an und steigt dann aus?
Festplatten würde ich ausschließen, wenn die defekt sind bootet einfach nix. Man kommt halt noch bis zum BIOS und dann is Feierabend weil er kein Boot Device findet.
Typischstes Zeichen wäre nach dem ersten Screen ein blinkender Cursor links oben.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Ram beide Riegel einzel getestet, ja.

Also auf dem Monitor kommt garnix.

Wenn ich den dann aus und wieder an machen (den Monitor) kommt "No Signal Input" oder sowas.


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

Ne andere CPU hast du nicht da, die auf den Sockel passt oder?


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Leider Nein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

So ich muss hier was fragen als beweis für meine Mutter das eine 20 Mbit Leitung mehr bringt... 

einfache frage.

wenn ich nun Z.b ne Demo von Steam runterladen. und meine Schwester im Internet Videos anschaut.  Hab ich dann sicher immer noch guten Ping zum spielen oder? 

weil das glaub sie mir net das durch eine Schneller Leitung man gleichzeitig Downloaden kann und ohne Probleme mit einem Guten Ping spielen.

EDIT:hat sich erledigt... wenn ich spiele müssen alle aus dem Internet raus das ist der Deal. O.o egal auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

Sry für Dobble post... 

aber welche ist besser.. die [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Roccat Kone oder Kova Roccat? *


Würde mir gerne eine bestellen.. ^^ ob wohl ich sie noch nicht in der Hand hatte aber ja Fehl kauf wird das sicher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Nimm ne G5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Razer Lachesis > all

Besitze meine seit 3. Dezember 2008 und funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag.

Trotz starker Benutzung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

Ich hab ne G5. Und eine Razer garantiert nie mehr! will wieder mal was neues :>

EDIT:

ich glaube ich bestell mir die Kone.. ^^ 

http://www.roccat.or...ce/ROCCAT-Kone/

kova 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.roccat.or...ce/ROCCAT-Kova/


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

"Besser" ist ne Frage des persönlichen Gefühls. Nimm Abstand von der Technik und schau welche DIR gut in der Hand legt. Nur weil zwei sagen, dass sie ihnen gut liegt muss es ja nich bei dir auch so sein.
Generell ist die Kone halt die Maus mehr Features. Die Kova ist unkomplizierter weil sie keine Treiber braucht.
Schau dir mal die Steel Series Kinzu, Ikari und Xai an. Wenn du natürlich auf so nen Haufen Extrablingbling stehst, dann kauf dir ne Kone. Aber schau, dass du die Neuauflage bekommst. Bei der Erstauflage ist gern mal das Mausrad gebrochen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

und wie erkenne ich das es eine von der Neuauflage ist? O.o ^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

Glaub die neue heißt Roccat Kone Max oder so.
Schau mal bei geizhals. Da sind zwei verschiedene Kone gelistet. Eine heißt glaub ich Kone Max und die andere nur Kone.
Die Kone Max ist halt der Refresh wenn mich nich alles täuscht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. April 2010)

Also nochmal wegen dem "Opa-Pc", die Beep Codes geben an, welcher Fehler auftritt und weßhalb der Pc nicht funktioniert.
Die sind allerdings je nach BIOS unterschiedlich: http://www.code-knacker.de/beepcode.htm
musst halt iwie rausbekommen welches BIOS auf dem Rechner ist, und dann nach der Tabelle im Link zuordnen.

Und mir kommt keine Razer Tastatur mehr ins Haus, die Taste W ist bei mir nurnoch als Quadrat zu erkennen und A, D, S ebenso. Die Beschichtung geht einfach beim exzessiven Spielen ab.
Das einzige was Razer kann sind Mäuse (machen), und das in beiden Sinnweisen.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Schon klar, aber da der eh erst eine Woche alt ist, schickt er ihn zurück, sollen die sich drum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

Razer hat von der Qualität imo ziemlich nachgelassen. Ich wüsste derzeit auch nicht was für ne Maus ich mir kaufen wöllte. Vllt. würde ich sogar wieder zurück zur MX518 gehen. Ist halt ne Frage der Ergonomie. Die Technik dahinter ist imo weniger wichtig. Wer braucht schon 5000+ dpi. Imo ist alles über 3000 kaum kontrollierbar. Meine persönliche Grenze liegt bei ~2000dpi. Damit kann ich anständig spielen, alles drüber lässt viel Genauigkeit vermissen weil die Mauswege bei jeder noch so kleinen Bewegung zu groß sind. Interessant wird es halt vorallem für Lowsenser. Da brauchts nen Sensor der sehr hohe Beschleunigungswerte mitmacht und ne geringe Lift of Distance besitzt. Da scheint neben den alten optischen Urgesteinen Intelli 3.0 und MX 518 die Steel Series Xai ganz oben zu sein. Die G9x hat afaik den gleichen Sensor wie die Xai. Nur muss einem die Form auch liegen.


----------



## Xerivor (11. April 2010)

Die Roccat Mäuse mit den kaputten Mausrädern gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

Also ich hab mir nun eine Kone bestellt :>


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Ich würde es derzeit wohl mit dieser versuchen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a487127.html

Fühlt sich von der Form her nach Logitech G5 an, was für mich persönlich in Sachen Ergonomie nach wie vor ungeschlagen ist. Wie geschaffen für meine Hand.
Die anderen Razer taugten mir alle nicht so. Aber das Ding wäre mal nen Versuch wert. Bisher hatte ich ja nur Logitech.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Wie vielleicht manche schon geh sehen auf PCGamesHardware, das die GTX480 im SLI zu der GTX480 in manchen Spielen, deutlich wenigere und manchmal nur 5-10 mehr FPS bietet. Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch?

Der deutlichste FPS Schub war bei Bad Company II von 77 FPS auf 144FPS


----------



## Shefanix (11. April 2010)

Hab jetzt den Test nicht gelesen, weils mich nicht interessiert, aber ich denke ist liegt wohl größtenteils an den Spielen. Manchen skalieren halt überhaupt kein bisschen mit Multi-GPU-Systemen, andere wiederum - BC2 - dann halt wieder sehr stark. Ist doch eigentlich nichts neues, oder? :>


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Naja, das sind eigentlich recht neue Spiele, neue Grafikkarten, Windows 7.. dachte das ist langsam mal alles ausgereift.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> dachte das ist langsam mal alles ausgereift.



An dieser Stelle verkneife ich mir einen Kommentar der einen Apple Flamewar hervorrufen würde.

Naja auch wenn sich die FPS bei BFBC2 verdoppelt, aber bringen tut das ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil flüssig ist flüssig. Und mehr als flüssig wäre gasförmig.


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

Mit SLI-Systemen ist es oft wie mit Multi-Core-CPUs: Die Hardware ist weiter als die Software und wird von daher oftmals kaum richtig ausgenutzt.
Ist einfach ne Sache der Implementierung in den Game-Engines.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle verkneife ich mir einen Kommentar der einen Apple Flamewar hervorrufen würde.



So Stellen habe ich auch ganz oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. April 2010)

So, zu Hause und das Erste was ich lese: FlameWar Against Apple!!!!111 einself... XD


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Lügner.

Die Seit fängt mit "Blut und Donner" an :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2010)

und wer Gewinnt? WINDOWS 111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Solange nicht die Schweiz oder Östereich gewinnt :>


----------



## Erz1 (11. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Lügner.
> 
> Die Seit fängt mit "Blut und Donner" an :>



Stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel schlimmer ist mal wieder Steam -.-


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Sag bitte dann geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. April 2010)

Jetzt gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. April 2010)

Ich wollt mal lieber hier schnell fragen bevor ich was falsch mache.

Meine HD4890 läuft aktuell auf 500 Mhz GPU Clock. Eigentlich sollte sie aber 850 Mhz haben. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich diese auf 850 Mhz stellen kann, oder ob der Wert von 500 richtig ist? Ich geh mal lieber kein Risiko ein.

Edit: Ach ich Depp, 500 Mhz ist in 2D Mode... dann isses klar *g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. April 2010)

Gestern Abend war es lustig :> ich Sound treiber der neue von der ASUS HP installiert.... ok pc neu Start. "PIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" ein sehr hoher Pfeif ton das fast meine Hirn zum platzen bringt.  Ok nun ist die ganze Hütte wach... Treiber wieder weg.. der Treiber von der CD und dann geht es :> ^^


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Tag. (eben aufgestanden :x)


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2010)

Moin (eben heimgekommen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Too much information...



Oh yes.

Alle schon sofrüh daheim, ich erst jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BWRE Arbeit wieder bekommen, ne 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war der einzige aus der Klasse der Aufgabe 12 Richtig hatte, deshalb wurde die aus der Wertung genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

was ist BRWE?
Edit: sorry BWRE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Brarrr ich liebe meinen Mauszeiger verfolgenden Minimetroid x)
Und er... eh... macht Metroid Geräusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

wie hören sich meteoridgeräusche an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist BRWE?
> Edit: sorry BWRE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Betriebswirschaftslehre mit Rechnungswesen

Das sind Meteoriten Geräusche.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzHown8JRXU


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Ein kurzes schrilles... eh... das ist schwer zu beschreiben... kreischen? Kratzen? Quietschen? kratzendes Quietschen? ^^

Aber es sieht sooooo putzig aus, wie es da über den Desktop schwirrt <3


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nebola auf was für ner Schule biste?


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nebola auf was für ner Schule biste?



Berufskolleg


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Den Metroid fürn Desktop gibt es übrigens auf zebeth.com ^^


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Man macht das Spaß mit einem Touchpad PvP zu spielen in World of Warcraft... not ;p


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

So Wlan gefunden, danke an Leute ohne Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal gucken was es neues im Luxx Forum gibt.

Hoffe mal das am Dienstag mein Mugen kommt. Dann kann ich ihn am Mittwoch nach der Schule einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2010)

Das macht auch mit Maus keinen Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das macht auch mit Maus keinen Spaß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Moment hast du damit vollkommen recht.

Need cataclysm beta inv oder pre bc server, aber passieren wird weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Mir fehlen halt 4 wichtige Tasten, 3+4 Maustaste + Shift

Aber irgendwie macht WoW kein so richtigen Spaß mehr.

Wollte nur mal wieder reinschauen, was sich seitdem Patch verändert hat. Positive Änderungen beim Questen sind z.B. jetzt, das die Questgegenstände in der Tasche farbig umrandet sind und bei dem abgeben, Quest die noch nicht erledigt sind mit einem grauen Fragezeichen hinterlegt sind, sodass man sich jedes mal verklickert. Schon oft passiert.


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2010)

Pre BC war PvP auch langweilig. Da hat Gear mehr bestimmt als alles andere.
Am besten hat mir eigentlich Burning Crusade gefallen. Aus PvE wie aus PvP-Sicht. War einfach das perfekte Addon. WotLK hat alles zerstört.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

In pre WoW hat man noch Respekt gehabt vor Leuten die Gear anhatten. Kann mich noch gut erinnern an Warsong. Ich renn da mit meinem Priester Level 60 mit T1 rein, möchte Flagge holen.

Boom tot?

Hmm.. aah das waren zwei Untote Schurken mit AQ40 Gear.. alles klar ;p

Burning Crusade war für mich auch einer der besten Addons, weil die Arena eingeführt worden ist.

Ma warten auf Cataclysm ob das was wird.


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Langsam glaube ich, dass ich nie das perfekte PC-System haben werde. Jetzt hab ich zwar einen tollen Miditower, dafür wieder miese Temperaturen -.- Vll. bau ich doch wieder den Festplattenläfig aus, damit mehr Luft ins System kommt; und ein anderer Chipsatzkühler wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2010)

Wakü rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein nächstes Gehäuse wird definitiv etwas größer. Immer noch Midi, aber einer der größeren Sorte. Aktuell hab ich alles offen stehen, vor allem aus Temperaturgründen.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Sponsorn wir Rethelion eine Wakü

*Kaffekasse in die Runde halt*


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Ne ne Wakü hatte ich ja, hab sie aber verkauft weil sie zu unpraktisch war. Eigentlich sind meine Temps ja nicht so schlecht, aber unter Prime wird der Chipsatz zu heiss und die CPU geht auch auf 56°C hoch; wobei alle Lüfter auf


----------



## Niranda (12. April 2010)

ihr habt so derbe sorgen.... versteh euch iwie nicht ^^


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2010)

Du bist eine Frau - natuerlich verstehst Du uns nicht. Wir verstehen Euch ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Ich bin ja selbst schuld, ich wollte was leichtes und kleines und das hab ich jetzt davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kurzzeitig habe ich überlegt ob ichs zurückschicken soll, aber die Gehäusefront gefällt mir einfach; die Alternative K62 wäre da nicht mehr so edel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Sieht ordentlich aus ;p


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. April 2010)

der wäre mir zu klein :> ^^


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

Ich will überhaupt ma wieder nen pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Pre BC fand ich deshalb gut weil alles noch magisch war, heute ist Raiden auch nix mehr wert, rein Boss killen raus, auf die dauer arsch langweilig.

In hero inis wirste mit Epics vollgestopft, das das Wort Epic vollkommen an bedeutung verliert.

Es war früher einfach abhängig vom Skill im Open PvP, wenn du gut genug warst konntest du auch 3 oder 4 kaputt machen.

Und heute ? sinds mehr als 1 die ihre Klasse wenigstens beim Namen kennen killen die dich mit den Scheiß übertriebenen endtalenten in paar Sekunden.

Früher konnte ich noch Eisblock skillen, hack war das toll, weil es nicht jeder Magier hatte, und es oft ein erheblicher Vorteil war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja egal, ich hoffe wirklich das wenigsten 2 Server (1Pre Bc, 1 BC) für Europa eröffnet wird, bzw Deutschland, jenachdem wie sich das lohnen würde. und für Usa 1, England usw.


Edit:

Scheinbar kann man von Amazon Geld zurück verlangen wenn man seine PS3 geupdatet hat, wodurch kein Linux mehr geht, weil das so im Vertrag vereinbart war.

Klick


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

ja bc war das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub net das die solche server machen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Genau, damit würde man Abonnenten ja zufrieden stellen, welch irwitzige Geschäfts Idee für Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das will doch niemand..da bekommt man epics net hinterhergeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das will doch niemand..da bekommt man epics net hinterhergeschmissen
> ...



Dann wäre blau gut, ololol, neeee nicht in World of Kaputtgepatchtcraft.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das arme Spiel wurde wirklich i wie zu Grunde gerichtet vor allem von den Leuten her,die das Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Nunja, ich kann als Disziplin Priester oder als Magier schon mehrere Leute auf einmal töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wenn die alle gleich gut sind dann wird es schwer.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Als Diszi ist das auch keine Kunst, ob die sterben können weiß auch Gott nicht.

Nur finde ich halt die Endtalente mittlerweile zu heftig, früher Hybrid Skillungen, Als Mage Feuer mit Drucknova + Eisblock und Coldsnap. 

Sowas gibts alles net mehr wirklich, heute kannste bald alles skillen.

Stell dir mal Dispersion in Pre BC vor, Ich glaube 95% im PvP wären Priests.


----------



## painschkes (12. April 2010)

_Nebo..need ein UI für 2560x1440 :X_


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Bau dir eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll ich so eins bauen ? o_O


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2010)

Jemand Lust den Urknall zu simulieren?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250606735315&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## painschkes (12. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bau dir eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Zu Faul :<_


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jemand Lust den Urknall zu simulieren?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/w...=STRK:MESELX:IT



Ne danke ich hab Angst vor schwarzen Löchern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ne danke ich hab Angst vor schwarzen Löchern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man direkt kommen einem Gedanken in den Kopf, aber die wären Rassistisch, denke ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Crucial² (12. April 2010)

Erschafft ein schwarzes Loch und saugt Hardwareversand.de ein, damit die nicht weiter machen können ihr Schund-Geschäft zu betreiben!


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Erschafft ein schwarzes Loch und saugt Hardwareversand.de ein, damit die nicht weiter machen können ihr Schund-Geschäft zu betreiben!



Ist natürlich eine ärgerliche Sache, da freut man sich erstmals auf die Post, dann funktioniert es nicht... gut, das verkraftet man schon, aber wenn es dann wieder nicht funktioniert, ist es natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## Crucial² (12. April 2010)

Jaaa :-( Man, ich bin Sauer, Traurig und Enttäuscht zugleich.


----------



## Shefanix (12. April 2010)

Ich habs anscheinend nicht mitbekommen... was war denn los? oO


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Jaaa :-( Man, ich bin Sauer, Traurig und Enttäuscht zugleich.



Ein Emo, nehmt ihm die Klingen weg!


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Er hat sich ein Rechner zusammen stellen lassen bei Hardwareversand, doch nichts hat funktioniert. Bildschirm angeschlossen, kein Bild. Alle Tipps versucht, die hier im Forum angeboten worden sind, hat aber nichts gebracht. Zurückgeschickt, der Fehler wurde anscheinend am CPU Sockel festgestellt, das der angeblich verrutscht ist. Nun hat er den Rechner wiederbekommen, selbes Problem. Wieder angerufen, einen unfreundlichen Kunden bekommen und nun sitzt er da :<


----------



## Independent (12. April 2010)

Ich hab netterweise von AMD nen Steamkey für DIRT2 bekommen. Da ich recht wenig mit Rennspiele anfangen kann, will ich den verschenken. Hier sind halt die vernünftigsten Leute unterwegs

Ich poste den um Punkt 23:45 hier in diesem Thread....nach meiner Uhr 

Auf der ist es jetzt 23:19

Bis später


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Machs um 13:37 Uhr, kommt kewler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Nicht um 5:42? ;D


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Check ich nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (12. April 2010)

Geht mir genauso. 5:42 sagt mir mal nichts. Außer, dass 3 Minuten später mein Wecker klingelt :>


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Ach nichts.


----------



## Independent (12. April 2010)

Here we Go:

PF62E-MVHAG-8XSKN-QK62B-D354N


----------



## Shefanix (12. April 2010)

Danke <3


----------



## Independent (12. April 2010)

Ich hoffe ich hab den richtig kopiert^^


----------



## Erz1 (12. April 2010)

Mal ne dumme Frage:
Kann man die Mikrofone von der PS3 für Singstar auch an die PS2 anschließen? 
Will nämlich das Toten Hosen Singstar haben!!!!! XD


----------



## Shefanix (12. April 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab den richtig kopiert^^



Jop, hast du. Ich hab mich bedankt als es funktioniert hat. 17Stunden Downloadzeit... Wohoo!

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (12. April 2010)

kk HF


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jop, hast du. Ich hab mich bedankt als es funktioniert hat. 17Stunden Downloadzeit... Wohoo!
> 
> Gute Nacht
> 
> ...



Wieso nur, ich hätte es auch genommen, und es dauert keine 17 std bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Wenn Shefanix jetzt schlafen geht oder wieder an PC dran geht, ist es sowieso schon fast fertig ;p


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Mom, ich hacke seinen Steam Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2010)

Hack lieber WoW Accounts. So tust du der Gesellschaft und dem Internet was gutes und kannst noch ne Menge Geld damit verdienen. :S


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2010)

Wo du recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal nen neues Phone mit Zune oder so Klick Design ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2010)

Die Phones von Microsoft sind beide hässlich und zumindest für mich unnütz. Immer dieser gehyptes Social Network Dreck... Freunde hab ich im echten Leben und nicht in nem Facebook Account...


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Richtig, und wenn gibt es dafür Apps oder so, was soll ich an nem Smartphone mit ner QWERTZ Tastatur ?

Entweder oder.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Naja früher hatten fast alle Smartphone ne Hardware-QWERTZ Tastatur. An sich ist das nicht unpraktisch, wenn die Tasten so geformt sind dass man sie beim Tippen gut trifft. Verbraucht halt keinen Platz aufm Display und Fingerabdrücke gibts auch nicht en masse. Schicker siehts natürlich mit Touchscreen aus. Wenn ich mir Smartphone leisten würde dann auch nur mit Touchscreen.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Immerhin bin ich hier der Älteste von Euch.. bin schon seit 2006 hier angemeldet.. also... ne ;p


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Wo wir grad bei alt sind...
Hab grad unsere Abizeitung und unser Jahrbuch aus meinem Abschlussjahrgang gefunden... grandios. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Oh man, ich muss gerade so extrem lachen. Mein Bruder und Ich waren in der Garage, seine Freundin stand an der Tür und haben geh sehen, dass das Auto voll ist. Also kann quasi nur noch 1 mit fahren. Beifahrer sitz also leergeräumt und bei dem Paket rüber nehmen, ist er auf die Autohupe gekommen, das war so laut ;D

Glaub meine Eltern sind nun wach geworden. Ich hab mich so kaputt gelacht.


----------



## Crucial² (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oh man, ich muss gerade so extrem lachen. Mein Bruder und Ich waren in der Garage, seine Freundin stand an der Tür und haben geh sehen, dass das Auto voll ist. Also kann quasi nur noch 1 mit fahren. Beifahrer sitz also leergeräumt und bei dem Paket rüber nehmen, ist er auf die Autohupe gekommen, das war so laut ;D
> 
> Glaub meine Eltern sind nun wach geworden. Ich hab mich so kaputt gelacht.



Ich versteh kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

Schon das WePad gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USB-Anschluesse, Multitasking, Webcam, Support fuer JAVA/FLASH/Adobe Air usw.

HIER die volle Spec...


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Sieht gut aus.
Das Adam von Notion Ink sieht auch gut aus. Beides Tegra 2 Tablets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oh man, ich muss gerade so extrem lachen. Mein Bruder und Ich waren in der Garage, seine Freundin stand an der Tür und haben geh sehen, dass das Auto voll ist. Also kann quasi nur noch 1 mit fahren. Beifahrer sitz also leergeräumt und bei dem Paket rüber nehmen, ist er auf die Autohupe gekommen, das war so laut ;D
> 
> Glaub meine Eltern sind nun wach geworden. Ich hab mich so kaputt gelacht.



was habt ihr denn alles im Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schon das WePad gesehen:


auf gut Deutsch das besser IPad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Werden wir ja sehen ;p


----------



## muehe (13. April 2010)

wers brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> auf gut Deutsch das besser IPad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut deutsch ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Opera Mini im iTunes Store !

Klick


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Werden wir ja sehen ;p



ne ich sehe es schon "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]USB-Anschluesse, Multitasking, Webcam, Support fuer JAVA/FLASH/Adobe Air usw." <---------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ne ich sehe es schon "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]USB-Anschluesse, Multitasking, Webcam, Support fuer JAVA/FLASH/Adobe Air usw." <---------------
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ist es einfach, die Sachen die das iPad nicht hat, einzubauen, aber es sinnvoll umzusetzen, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Shefanix (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn Shefanix jetzt schlafen geht oder wieder an PC dran geht, ist es sowieso schon fast fertig ;p



Nope, das wird am Wochende auf LAN geladen. Meine Leitung will ich damit nicht quälen :>





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mom, ich hacke seinen Steam Acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist mir zuviel wert, also solltest du dass lieber unterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ WePad... ich find das Ding vom Aussehen her nicht so toll muss ich sagen. Obwohl... von den Pads gefällt mir bislang keines :>


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar ist es einfach, die Sachen die das iPad nicht hat, einzubauen, aber es sinnvoll umzusetzen, ist eine andere Frage.



Was kann man denn an USB falsch machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Multitasking sollte auch einfach sein, und Flash und so natürlich auch.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

Naja - kommen ja noch einige Pads auf den Markt - Apple sind zwar die ersten aber keinesfalls die einzigen. Das Slade von HP, Google wird ein Pad rausbringen, jetzt das deutsche WePad und noch eine Reihe mehr. Abwarten, Features vergleichen - und auf die Preisschlacht hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Wie verteile ich denn eig auf meinem Prozzi die WLP ? weil wenn mein Mugen kommt, wohl morgen oder si, ka, dass ich weiß was ich machen muss.

Also wie die alte ab (denke mal das muss man machen) und wie die neue drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

Zum WePad: Akkulaufzeit von 6 Stunden? Doller Bullshit

Zur WLP: Kleinen Klecks in die Mitte und dann hauchdünn verteilen


----------



## muehe (13. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie verteile ich denn eig auf meinem Prozzi die WLP ? weil wenn mein Mugen kommt, wohl morgen oder si, ka, dass ich weiß was ich machen muss.
> 
> Also wie die alte ab (denke mal das muss man machen) und wie die neue drauf
> 
> ...



ich zieh es meist dünn mit ner alten Kreditkarte auf


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

Ich habs sonst auch immer händisch verteilt, aber mittlerweile mache ich einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte und den Rest erledigt der Druck.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich habs sonst auch immer händisch verteilt, aber mittlerweile mache ich einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte und den Rest erledigt der Druck.



Mach es nun auch immer so hat Super Geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - kommen ja noch einige Pads auf den Markt - Apple sind zwar die ersten aber keinesfalls die einzigen. Das Slade von HP, Google wird ein Pad rausbringen, jetzt das deutsche WePad und noch eine Reihe mehr. Abwarten, Features vergleichen - und auf die Preisschlacht hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Apple ist auch keinesfalls der erste Hersteller. Die ersten Tablets kamen schon vor Jahren auf den Markt. Dass die ähnlich wie die Notebooks deutlich dicker und schwerer waren ist klar, aber das Grundprinzip existiert schon fast so lange wie es günstig zu fertigende Touchscreens und die Idee mobiler PCs gibt.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wie verteile ich denn eig auf meinem Prozzi die WLP ? weil wenn mein Mugen kommt, wohl morgen oder si, ka, dass ich weiß was ich machen muss.
> 
> Also wie die alte ab (denke mal das muss man machen) und wie die neue drauf
> 
> ...



Die alte von der CPU abmachen, geht am besten mit Alkohol.
Dann nen KLEINEN Klecks drauf(Reiskorngröße) und den Rest erledigt der Anpressdruck. Alternativ: kleiner Klecks und dann mit ner Kredikarte oder nem ähnlichen Gegenstand dünn verteilen. Wenn du die WLP verteilst dann so dünn dass man teilweise noch die Schrift durchsehen kann. Dicker muss es nicht sein. N Milimeter wäre schon viel zu viel.

Edit: Oops. :X


----------



## Shefanix (13. April 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,744977/Lesertester_gesucht_Gainward_Geforce_GTX_470/

Nice ;D


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Mach ich direkt mit. Hab doch das voll krass aktuelle System lulz!


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Apple ist auch keinesfalls der erste Hersteller. Die ersten Tablets kamen schon vor Jahren auf den Markt. Dass die ähnlich wie die Notebooks deutlich dicker und schwerer waren ist klar, aber das Grundprinzip existiert schon fast so lange wie es günstig zu fertigende Touchscreens und die Idee mobiler PCs gibt.



Ich sprach ja auch von Pads (als eben diese aufgefrischte, kleinere Form) und nicht allgemein von Tablet-PCs. Dass es die schon seit Jahren gibt ist mir klar. Damals hab ich naemlich auch schon PCs zusammen gebaut - waehrend ihr noch Pokemons gejagd habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum WePad: Akkulaufzeit von 6 Stunden? Doller Bullshit



qft. Da helfen auch die ganzen tollen Schnittstellen und Flash nichts mehr, ein Tablet mit 6 Stunden Akku kann man in die Tonne treten.

Btw - genialer neuer Avatar Fala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Bei nem Tablet wollt ihr unbedingt 10h+ Akkulaufzeit, aber bei Notebooks bzw. Netbooks störts euch nicht dass es da nur ne Hand voll Modelle gibt die das schaffen oder auch nur in die Nähe dessen konnte. Ne Logik habt ihr... :S


----------



## Niranda (13. April 2010)

Mein Leben is shice... :<
- Laptop-OS kackt ab -> am WE formatieren
- Desktop-PC-OS macht ebenfalls probleme -> formatieren
- mein Server fährt wegen eines fehlgeschlagenen Updates nicht mehr hoch -> formatieren
- mein iPhone macht mit dem JailBreak/unlock ziemliche mucken -> neu aufsetzen

und alles konfigurieren... echt kein bock x_x"

Zumal mein NiraPhone blog weg ist...
es wurde war ein backup geschrieben, dies wurde nicht auf den backup-ftp-server geladen. Und warum?
Weil die bei strato meinten die IP ändern zu müssen, ohne jemanden bescheid zu geben.. klasse -.-


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Naja, da ein Tablet ja die Lücke zwischen Notebook und Smartphone füllen soll, sollte das auch ein bisschen was von der Akkulaufzeit eines Smartphones haben. Und 6 Stunden schafft auch ein Netbook...


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Ich nehm dir gern Arbeit ab, ob du eines der Geräte wiederkriegst weiß ich aber noch net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

In Wirklichkeit wird eh bei allen Pads nach spaetestens 3-4h Schluss sein. Und wer die Akkulaufzeit am Dollsten mit den besseren Nix-Tu-Stromspar-Einstellungen beschoenigen konnte ist doch nun wirklich keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Wichtiger ist die Frage, ob sich der Akku wechseln laesst um z.B. einen Zweitakku dabei haben zu koennen...


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Naja, das iPad scheint ja eine ganz ordentliche Akkulaufzeit zu haben. Ich hab zwar keine genauen Daten, aber wenn jemand, wie man gehört hat, auf dem Flug von NY zurück nach München bei Dauerbenutzung nur 30% verliert ist das durchaus beeindruckend.


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

Also wenn jemand mit 16h HD-TV wirbt, dann muss das Pad das auch können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, das iPad scheint ja eine ganz ordentliche Akkulaufzeit zu haben. Ich hab zwar keine genauen Daten, aber wenn jemand, wie man gehört hat, auf dem Flug von NY zurück nach München bei Dauerbenutzung nur 30% verliert ist das durchaus beeindruckend.



Handyhardware vs. Atom+Tegra2.

Mehr muss ich zum Thema Akkulaufzeit eigentlich nicht sagen.

Wenn mans genau nimmt müsste man bei Tablets ne ähnliche Aufteilung machen wie bei Note- und Netbooks. Sind einfach zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Ansätze. Man muss die Akkulaufzeit in Zusammenhang mit der verbauten Hardware sehen, nicht absolut.


----------



## Niranda (13. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich nehm dir gern Arbeit ab, ob du eines der Geräte wiederkriegst weiß ich aber noch net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hol dich eher zu mir nach hause und versklave dich <:

btw: haben wir nicht extra nen apple laberthread?


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Klar ist das ein Unterschied, aber trotzdem ist das ein Pad mit deutlich mehr als 3-4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Aber deutlich weniger Leistung, deutlich weniger Komfort und nem Handy-OS, dass für gängigste Anwendungen erst extra programmierte Apps braucht die ihrerseits wieder erstens gedownloadet und installiert werden müssen und zweitens oftmals auch noch bezahlt werden müssen. 
Da finde ich ein Tablet mit Atom+Tegra 2 mit Windows 7 Starter viel praktischer.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, das iPad scheint ja eine ganz ordentliche Akkulaufzeit zu haben. Ich hab zwar keine genauen Daten, aber wenn jemand, wie man gehört hat, auf dem Flug von NY zurück nach München bei Dauerbenutzung nur 30% verliert ist das durchaus beeindruckend.



Der Flug von NY nach Muenchen dauert 8-9h. Bei einer angegebenen Akkulaufzeit von 10h (beim iPad) faellt mir dazu nur eins ein: Bullshit!

PS: Vielleicht heisst ja "Dauerbenutzung" auch nur "Bin mit dem iPad unterm Arm durchs Flugzeug gelaufen - 2 Frauen und 7 Maenner haben mir zugelaechelt. Hab all Ihre Nummern im iPad gespeichert." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Ich weis nur was ich gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch 10 Stunden sind mehr als 3-4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Der dauert länger, 11 Stunden.


----------



## Niranda (13. April 2010)

die angaben sind doch eh immer unter optimalen bedingungen:
Helligkeit: 1%
gestartete Anwendungen: keine
benutzung: keine

usw.
Im Grunde kann man das ganze durch 2 teilen und hat die echte Laufzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

Sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Das hab ich gemeint :

http://twitter.com/t...tus/11628061812

Ob er es jetzt wirklich die ganze Zeit durchbenutzt hat, keine Ahnung. Aber ziemlich sicher fast die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wieso verwendet buffed eigentlich eine andere Schriftart nachdem ich einen Link eingefügt habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (13. April 2010)

Hu wie meinst das denn?

FontFinder sagt

```
Font
===============================
font-family (stack): arial,verdana,tahoma,sans-serif
Font being rendered: arial
font-size: 13px
```


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Hab gerade die Kone in der Hand super Maus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber für Kyragen wäre sie wohl nix... sie Klickt zu laut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

Und blinkt zu bunt. Wenn man das denn will. Meine leuchtet aber auch nur friedlich in den Farben meiner Wahl vor sich hin. Und das, obwohl es noch eine "alte" ist, bei denen die Mausraeder ja hoechstens einen Monat gehalten haben. Meins haelt schon seit ca. 1,5 Jahren...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Der Fehler gibt es ja nicht mehr O.o neue Informieren? und ich kann auch die Farbe aus suchen, ich kann sie sogar Blicken lassen wenn ich will... ^^

EDIT: kann sogar einstellen das sie Random die Farbe wechselt.. etc.. zwar nur Spielerei aber die Maus liegt gut in der Hand.


----------



## Erz1 (13. April 2010)

Ich finds lustig, hab mich nur hier angemeldet um mal nachzufragen wegen neuer Hardware; Was ist? PC nach 2 Monaten immernoch nicht bestellt aber noch aktiv im Forum dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und noch nicht mal WoW gespielt vorher - nur mal Testversion mit'm Kumpel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Hu wie meinst das denn?



Ich habs ja auch wieder manuell geändert... aber wenn ichs lasse, sieht es so aus.

http://www.buffed.de...m/5-pc-technik/

Nach dem Link sieht die Schriftart dann so aus... irgendwie kleiner und anders, es wird aber kein Name angezeigt.

Da ich nicht weis ob ihr das überhaupt auch seht, so siehts bei mir aus :

----------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------

(Ja ich weis dass man die englische Rechtschreibkorrektur von Safari ausschalten kann, aber ich hab mich irgendwie dran gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Also, ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr mit den Sachen immer umgeht, aber ich konnte mit meinem iPhone eine deutlich längere Batterielaufzeit erzielen, als angegeben.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und das iPad wurde bestimmt nicht unter den folgenden Angaben getestet:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Helligkeit: 1%
gestartete Anwendungen: keine
benutzung: keine[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer durch ein Jailbreak eine niedrigere Batterielaufzeit erhält, ist selbst dran schuld. Aktuelle Firmware drauf und gut ist.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wem es nicht passt, kann das aus dem nächsten Fenster rausschmeißen. [/font]


----------



## Shefanix (13. April 2010)

Wird bei einem Handy die Firmware eigentlich auf der Speicherkarte installiert oder auf dem internen Speicher?


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2010)

Fuehl Dich doch nicht gleich wieder angegangen - war ja nicht nur aufs iPhone/iPad bezogen. Ist ja eigentlich bei allen Geraeten so - mp3-player, Handys, Laptops (auch PC-basierte), Zahnbuersten...

PS: @Sam: Sag ich doch. Sogar dass der Fehler behoben wurde hab ich gesagt - ich hab aber noch eine alte Kone. oO


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Für gewöhnlich auf einem internen Speicher Shefa... jedenfalls hab ich noch keins gesehen bei dem das anders war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Oh sry hab zu schnell gelesen... tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Kone in der Hand super Maus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns mal wieder nen Anlass gibt die Maus zu wechseln werd ich wohl wieder oldsql ne MX518 nehmen. Gibt immer noch nix besseres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich auf einem internen Speicher Shefa... jedenfalls hab ich noch keins gesehen bei dem das anders war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber dann auf einem internen Speicher der nicht angegeben ist oder? 81MB interner Speicher kommt mir irgendwie ein bisschen wenig vor. Mich interessiert das grad mal irgendwie ob das OS davon wirklich so klein ist :>


Mit der Kone bin ich auch hoch zufrieden. Nur ich hab meine mittlerweile ein wenig Schrott bekommen :>


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Ich liebe unsere Stadt, 20-30 Meter von meine Nachhilfe entfernt ist nen Haus in der Stadt, wo so ich sage mal "Sozialschwache" wohnen, also die WOhnungen sind ziemlich günstig, einfach und welche die weniger Geld haben ziehen dahin.

Mein Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Wie machst du Fotos vom Ipod/iphone? ^^ O.o ^^


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Home Button + den Ein/aus Schalter gedrückt halten beide.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Super gerade getestet... Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Was ich heute auch entdeckt habe bei Mac, wenn man Command + Shift + 3 gedrückt hält, macht man ein Screenshot vom Desktop, aber wenn man statt der 3 , die 4  drückt. Kommt ein Zeiger, mit dem man ein Feld ziehen kann auf dem Desktop und einen bestimmten Teil nur fotografieren, extrem praktisch.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Das hier finde ich mal heftig.

Klick


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Glaube die Leute, die sich umgebracht haben, wurden so sehr unter Druck gesetzt, wegen der Geheimhaltungen von Produkten.  Die noch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen sollten.


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Ich denke aber eher geht könnte auch um die Arbeits Zustände gehen, vllt unterbezahlung, Nicht menschensgerechte arbeits verhältnisse/ Arbeitszeiten z.B.

Und wer dagegen klagt, an die öffentlichkeit will, oder ähnliches, der muss halt aufgehalten werden, aber genau weiß ich es ja nicht ^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. April 2010)

Ist nicht die erste Selbstmordwelle. Sowas gabs bei Renault auch schon. Davon abgesehen, dass man in nem Zeitraum von 3 Jahren 11 Suizide bei über 700.000 Mitarbeitern von ner Selbstmordwelle spricht halte ich doch für übertrieben. 
Sicherlich ist das chinesische Arbeitsklima, der Arbeitsschutz, der extreme Druck durch disziplinarische Maßnahmen, die Tatsache dass 90% der Leute Wandearbeiter sind und ihre Familie nur einmal im Jahr sehen und zusätzlich noch der Aspekt dass auf einen geachtet wird wie im Knast damit man nix über neue Produkte verrät sicherlich großer Druck auf den Arbeitern. 
Aber wieviel davon ist denn vom Unternehmen geschuldet? Imo überwiegen hier die Probleme in der chinesischen Gesellschaft viel mehr. Wenn sich im Laufe dieser Zeit so viele Führungskräfte aufgehangen hätten wärs wohl ein Grund zur Sorge bei Foxconn. Dann kann wirklich was nicht hinhauen.


----------



## Rethelion (13. April 2010)

Hat sich ein Mitarbeiter von Foxconn nicht mal ungebracht weil er einen iPhone Prototypen verloren hat?


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Ja, das richtig.

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]





> Sun Danyong, ein Foxconn-Beschäftigter aus Shenzhen, soll am 16. Juli 2009 Selbstmord begangen haben, nachdem er wegen des Verlusts eine Prototyps eines iPhones verdächtigt wurden war


[/font]


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Btw - genialer neuer Avatar Fala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja D: jizzinmypants.com lol


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2010)

Das Lied ist einfach epic :>


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

So habe Valve mal gefragt wie es aussieht mit nem "Steam friends" App fürs iPhone/iPod Touch.


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

mhm.. kommt bestimmt nur ;D


----------



## Erz1 (13. April 2010)

Nebola, wolltest du nun eig. deinen Lappi loswerden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (13. April 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1004/74399.html

Sehr sehr interessant. Mal sehen, was daraus wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. April 2010)

Hört sich interessant an.
Reallife-Grafik!!!! XD


----------



## Nebola (13. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Nebola, wolltest du nun eig. deinen Lappi loswerden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joar, aber keine Zeit im Moment, kann frühestens Donnerstag was sagen, zuviel Schule -.-


----------



## Erz1 (13. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Joar, aber keine Zeit im Moment, kann frühestens Donnerstag was sagen, zuviel Schule -.-



Ok, geht klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Okay... irgendwas stimmt bei mir grade nicht. Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist zu 99% voll... Im Taskmanager ist aber nichts auffälliges :/


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Solange die Performance nicht leidet ist alles ok. Windows 7 cached viel, um Anwendungen schneller wieder aufrufen zu können. 99% hab ich zwar noch nicht geschafft, aber who knows wieviele Porns du heute schon geöffnet hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom XP-Speichermanagement, wo so viel wie möglich frei am besten war sind wir schon lange weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Die Performance leidet wie sonstwas. Musik ruckelt, Youtube Videos ruckeln, Chrome hängt sich ständig auf, alles ist am "laggen"... Nervt schon grad ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Neustart? :X
Das leert den RAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das nicht hilft hast dir wohl irgendnen Parasiten eingefangen.


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Shefanix, das hab ich auch. Bin schon wie verrückt am Fluchen.
Allerdings hab ich nur 1GB Arbeitsspeicher und ein AMD Athlon 64 Prozessor 3000+ - 1,81 GHZ.
Alter, das ist mein StandPC, wenn ich mir die Daten ansehe könnt ich das Ding glatt hier rausschmeißen.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Neustarten wäre in der Tat in Idee :>

@ Über mir: Ich habs dann mit meinen 4GB und 'nem 955BE doch schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nice... ich will grad neustarten. Bumm.. wieder runter auf 24%. Der hatte wohl Angst bekommen.


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Meint ihr, ich kann das übertakten mitm Standartkühler?
Und bringt das viel , oder eher wenig?
Also Prozzi ist AMD Athlon 64 Prozessor 3000+ - 1,81 GHZ.
Vererb das Ding eh bald an meine Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Hab nie ne AMD-CPU übertaktet. Erstrecht keine so alte.
Hab im PC meiner Eltern noch nen Athlon XP 2000+ drin. Hach war das ne Freude die ganzen Pentium 4 CPUs zu verheizen. War schon ne Bomben-CPU. d


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Hab gelesen, dass das Ding relativ gut zum übertakten sein soll. Ok, die Pots's sind nun schon 4 Jahre alt und mein Prozzi hat noch mehr aufm Buckel - entschieden - ich lass es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ich mich damit abfinden ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1932649

ahahaha


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Toll, das lad ich mir den ganzen Tag Aion runter, habs grade eine halbe Stunde lang installieren müssen... und was ist? Genau... nochmal über 700mb laden. Geh ich halt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Manche Personen sollte man der öffentlichkeit vorenthalten o_O

Ich fand nur das mit dem Rauch witzig, als er auf der Lock stand.

Edit:

Alle mit Ihren Dorf DSL Lite 10 Minuten Sammelflat Leitungen auslach *_wahahahhaha wahahahaha wahaha wah wah wahahaha hahaha_*


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Niemand da?


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber am zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Lass mich raten:
- Entweder du gehörst zur WoW Fraktion
- Oder zur BFBC 2 Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

WoW im mom auf Eis
Sonst mw2 und css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

CSS kann ich nicht ausstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Prestige und Level @ MW 2?


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2010)

_<- Prestige 2 / Rang 56

Obwohl ich seid einer Woche nichtmehr gespielt hab.._


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Nice. Mit welcher Waffe zockst so?

Ich persönlich bin Scar-H fanatic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2010)

_Hab die UMP45 bis zum Ende Gebracht (also letzte Farbe) und spiele jetzt grad mit der Barett Kal. .50 mit nem Agog(?) drauf.. :-)

Zweitwaffe hab ich den Revolver mit Taktikmesser (bei der UMP45) und mit Vollmantelgeschoss bei der Sniper :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Was bringt das Taktik Messer eigentlich? Messert man da schneller, oder wie?


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2010)

_Jop , drückst Taste und er messert sofort nach vorn - beim "normalen" zieht er das ja so von der Seite raus.. :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Splinter Cell: Conviction - Intro-Video[/font] 111111elf

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=13791

So ne Kacke das die Pc Version erst in 2 wochen kommt-_-^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Jemand eine Idee wie ich den Fehler wegbekomme? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Lag an Kaspersky <_<


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Ich gehör ja zur CSS Fraktion achja und was ganz neues: San Andreas Multiplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer Kampf der Titanen gesehen, seh den heut Abend, sind noch am zweifeln, ob der 3D so gut sein soll, weil viele das nicht behaupten.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> CSS kann ich nicht ausstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Wieso net ?
2. Glaube rang 56 oder so, aber kein Prestige, im Moment nur am Css Gungame zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






painschkes schrieb:


> _<- Prestige 2 / Rang 56
> 
> Obwohl ich seid einer Woche nichtmehr gespielt hab.._


Du bist auch nen Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Crucial² schrieb:


> Nice. Mit welcher Waffe zockst so?
> 
> Ich persönlich bin Scar-H fanatic.
> 
> ...


Ich liebe die ACR, anstonsten ist farmas geil, USP rockt, Scar-H habe ich auch ziemlichlange gehabt, und mit auf 1500 Kills oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _mit nem Agog(?)_


ACOG oder so heißt das glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich spiele mit ACR nur mit Granatwerfer und Herzschlagsensor, was soll ich mit Rotpunkt und so, wenn wer EMP hat, hast kein Visier mer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Also ich fand Kampf der Titanten auch nicht so prall in 3D muss ich sagen.

CS:S < CS 1.6! :>


AION-Server down Q_Q


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Ok, meinen auch mehrere, dann sehen wir den Normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find 1.6 nicht besser als CSS, nja. in CSS sind die Hitboxen größer - gut - da kann echt jeder "gut sein", aber ich finds einfach entspannter und so. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Das mit den Hitboxen ist genau was mich stört. Außer hast du bei CSS weniger recoil als bei 1.6. Darum spiel ich 1.6 lieber - man braucht mehr Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Spielt lieber mal BFBC2. Da gibts wenigstens überhaupt Recoil. :S


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ok, meinen auch mehrere, dann sehen wir den Normal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So würde ich das nicht sagen, guck dir an wieviele gimps rumlaufen, vorallem sieht Css besser aus.

Wenn ich verpixelte Strichmännchen sehen will, spiel ich Hangman.


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

so kanns mans auch sehen. XP gaming v4 und gemoddetes cs 1.6 installiert auf shculrechnern - augenkrebs garant.

und der steam browser ist schrekclich, er laggt beim downloaden von maPS xd

und die groß und kleinschreibung geht irgendwie nciht ganz xd


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Für mich ist die Grafik nicht so wichtig bei Spielen. Der Spielspaß und ein hoher angemessen hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad sind mir eigentlich das wichtigste :>


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

*Ich mag überhaupt keine Mods. Und bei CSS* (und den tausenden beschränkten dedicated Servern) *gibt es keinen einzigen Server* (jedenfalls nachdem ich einige Zeit gesucht habe und es mir irgendwann zu blöd wurde) *der ganz ohne Mods läuft.*


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. April 2010)

cod 6 ist doof, da soll es so viele hacker geben, und ein blick auf ebay beweißt das ja schon (viele leute die einem sofort das höchste level hacken etc) Da spiel ich lieber bfbc2 da kann man wenigstens alles in die luft jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Modes sind Cool Z.b der CS:S Zombie Mode... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

und ja ich spiele auch lieber BC 2 als cod 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Modes sind Cool Z.b der CS:S Zombie Mode...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hasst mich immernoch net als freund angenommen mr fischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich weiß auch nicht so genau wo man die freunde bei bc2 überhaupt annimmt xD) 

Weiß jemand welche die aktuelle wow version ist und auf welcher version wow nach der wotlk installation ist??


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> du hasst mich immernoch net als freund angenommen mr fischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab auch keine anfrage wie soll ich dich da anhemmen?


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> du hasst mich immernoch net als freund angenommen mr fischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3.3.7 glaub ich ist die aktuelle.

Und WotlK ist 3.0, kann das sein?


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine anfrage wie soll ich dich da anhemmen?



mh hab dir eigentlich eine anfrage geschickt, schick ich halt noch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: so jetz hab ich Sam_Fischer 117 eine Freundesanfrage geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crucial² schrieb:


> 3.3.7 glaub ich ist die aktuelle.
> 
> Und WotlK ist 3.0, kann das sein?




oke, ich lad mir grad den fullpatch auf 3.2 von wowsource runter, wenn ich deutsch und englisch installiere, muss ich dann auch den deutschen und englischen patch runterladen???


Edit: so jetz hab ich Sam_Fischer 117 eine Freundesanfrage geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich heiß Psyphox)


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Rofl, schaut mal die Bewertungen an:

http://www.amazon.de/Command-Conquer-4-Tiberian-Twilight/dp/B002LVTK48/ref=pd_ts_vg_10?ie=UTF8&s=videogames


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Das Spiel ist aber echt grottig, habs bei nem Kumpel gesehen, leider wahr...


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> cod 6 ist doof, da soll es so viele hacker geben



Ja nur vom hören ist das ne dumme aussage, denn es gibt in css und cs weit mehr hacker.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

In allen drei Spielen gibt es massig Hacker und der Grund istn einfacher: VAC.
l2Punkbuster@Valve !


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2010)

Naja - mir faellt es dann immer schwer zu entscheiden was nerviger ist: Cheater oder von einem uebereifrigen Cheat-Schutz gekickt zu werden? BFBC2 konnte ich anfangs garnicht im MP zocken ohne gekickt zu werden, mittlerweile klappt es. Und CoD5 hat ja z.B. auch auf Punkbuster gesetzt - und da fand ich es immer nervig, dass man den Steam-Overlay deaktivieren musste, da man sonst von PB gekickt wurde. Reichlich sinnlos...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

was habt ihr immer mit Cheater? ich bin vielleicht 10 Cheater in CS:S über den weg gelatscht... ^^ ihr könnt doch alle net spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Liegt wohl eher daran, dass wir aufmerksam sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Sicher...Dann muss ich ja besser als Cheater sein? in meinen Besten CS:S zeiten war meine Kills 50 und Deads 5. Sandart 

wenn es so viele cheater gibt müsst ich ja immer von einem Gekillt werden...


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> was habt ihr immer mit Cheater? ich bin vielleicht 10 Cheater in CS:S über den weg gelatscht... ^^ ihr könnt doch alle net spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar wenn man nur gegen gefreezte Bots spielt die nichtmal Messer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> klar wenn man nur gegen gefreezte Bots spielt die nichtmal Messer haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein ich hab nicht gegen Botes gespielt kann dir gerne 10 Freunde geben die das bestätigen können. O.o


----------



## Diclonii (14. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sicher...Dann muss ich ja besser als Cheater sein? in meinen Besten CS:S zeiten war meine Kills 50 und Deads 5. Sandart
> 
> wenn es so viele cheater gibt müsst ich ja immer von einem Gekillt werden...



Waren alle auf dem selben Skill Niveau wie du? Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen aber ich hab auch 70 : 0 hingerkiegt auf nen 32iger Server. Liegt halt immer daran wie viele auf nem Server zocken und welcher Skill der durschschnitt hat.

Btw, we se alle meckern das bei COD 6 so viele Hacker rumgimpen ... bei BFBC2 stresst mich das noch mehr, in jedem Spiel min. immer einer der hackt -.- ( Noch dazu in den ersten Wochen waren mehere Hacker unter den TOP 100, zb der 1. Bu.rogers mit ner KD von 140:1, offentsichlicher gings auch net bei den xD )


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Jaja kann jeder sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne aber ist halt so das es in CSS drölf mal mehr Server gibt als in mw2 darum siehst's Net so viele davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. April 2010)

also bei bfbc2 hab ich noch keinen einzigen hacker gesehen O_o


----------



## Diclonii (14. April 2010)

Hätte Screens von der Top machen sollen, aber dachte das fällt jeden Spieler auf wenn man Leute sieht die zb. 20.000 Kills, 300 Tode und das bei knapp 113 Spielstunden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (14. April 2010)

Ich spiele regelmäßig MW2 und ich habe dort noch nicht einen Hacker gesehen. Mir ist auch nichts derbes aufgefallen. Diese "Hacker"-Schreier stehen meist immer an letzter Steller auf der Killlist....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Wie gesagt in meinen Besten zeiten die Liegen 2 Jahre zurück... ist mir auch egal. was ihr meint ich weis das ich es drauf hatte. und euch muss ich nix Beweisen... Glaub was ihr wollt aber nur weil einer besser spielt ist er gleich Cheater das gesülzte geht mir so auf den Sack.

Dann sollen doch die Cheater Cheaten wenn sie sich drauf einen Abwixxen können? dann geht man vom server und sucht sich einen anderen.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2010)

Darum gings doch gar nicht... ich halte auch nicht jeden der oft Killstreaks hinlegt für einen Cheater, wohl aber Leute die in der Luft rumfliegen, quer über die Map mit einer Fiveseven Header geben und sich von 100 Meter Entfernung auf einmal hinter einen porten - und solche gibts bei CSS eben auch teilweise.


----------



## Dropz (14. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Darum gings doch gar nicht... ich halte auch nicht jeden der oft Killstreaks hinlegt für einen Cheater, wohl aber Leute die in der Luft rumfliegen, quer über die Map mit einer Fiveseven Header geben und sich von 100 Meter Entfernung auf einmal hinter einen porten - und solche gibts bei CSS eben auch teilweise.



ooh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (14. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt in meinen Besten zeiten die Liegen 2 Jahre zurück... ist mir auch egal. was ihr meint ich weis das ich es drauf hatte. und euch muss ich nix Beweisen... Glaub was ihr wollt aber nur weil einer besser spielt ist er gleich Cheater das gesülzte geht mir so auf den Sack.
> 
> Dann sollen doch die Cheater Cheaten wenn sie sich drauf einen Abwixxen können? dann geht man vom server und sucht sich einen anderen.



Wie schon geschrieben, ich unterstell dir nichts. Wollte nur meine Meinung loswerden, das der Score varriiert je nachdem wie skilled die anderen Leute spielen, sprech da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den letzten Satz erwähn ich meinen Freunden gegenüber immer, die sind nur am rumheulen und Fluchen wenn ein Cheater ingame ist, dabei ist die einfachste Methode immer noch reporten und leaven. Es gibt tausend weitere Server/Lobbys.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Im Falle von CSS mag das stimmen. Aber bei dem beschissenen Matchmaking System von MW2 ist jede Neusuche ne Qual, die ich gern vermeide.
Davon abgesehen find ich die Einstellung reichlich bescheuert: Warum soll ICH als einer der nur seinen gepflegten Spaß haben will einem pupertierenden Pickelkind weichen dass sich grad auf ichhaxxoralletot.com.cheater.org nen Multihack geladen hat und so alles übern Haufen ballert. Warum soll ich da als ehrlicher Spieler weichen? Punkbuster tut das einzig richtige: Sofortiger Kickbann und dank dem Streaming Service von PB kommt der auch nie wieder auf nen Server wo PB läuft. Da das bei Ranked Server Pflicht ist sieht man den nie wieder. VAC ist viel zu langsam. Sicherlich werden die meisten Cheater irgendwann gebannt wenn man sie reportet. Allerdings dauert das Tage oder gar Wochen. Das hilft mir am Ende halt nicht für meine aktuelle Runde die versaut wird. Es reicht mir schon wenn mich son egoistischer Cheatertrottel zur Weißglut bringt weil er den Spielfluss zerstört, aber wenn ich mir dann noch anhören muss "leave halt den Server" versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## XXI. (14. April 2010)

Hab mal ne kleine Frage:

Ich suche ein nettes Programm mit dem ich nen Trojoaner von meiner Festplatte löschen kann, am besten Kostenlos.
Würde mich über eine PM freuen (:

Grüße XXI


----------



## Elda (14. April 2010)

Hi kann wer nen Guten Full-Hd Fernseher empfehlen zum Xbox spielen? Bis 500,-


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Mein Mugen ist da, morgen verbau ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und at Sam: Klar nicht jeder cheatet, nur manchmal kann man es auch nicht genau sagen, wenn man auf Dust_2, a kurz an den steinen oben an der treppe gerade an die ecke kommt und direkt nen Onehit von ner Deagle, fiveseven, ak oder so bekommt, weil wer soll wissen das genau dann jmd kommt, aber gut, vllt nur luck.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2010)

_Zum zocken brauchst du kein FullHD - aber da sicherlich auch BR geschaut werden sollen geht das in Ordnung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gross soll er mindestens und maximal sein?

_


----------



## Dropz (14. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mein Mugen ist da, morgen verbau ich ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also solche kills mach ich auch manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nur luck^^


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> also solche kills mach ich auch manchmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, nur ich meine wirklich direkt an der Kante von Steinen und mauer als wirklich so das wenn du gerade mal den stein läust bam tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nervt ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, da ? zockön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2010)

Da ja, aber leider noch ordentlich was zu tun heute... Stress pur in letzter Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nächste Woche ab Mittwoch sollte es mal wieder etwa ruhiger zugehen, dann kann ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Yarrrrr, not good 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Kack Pc von meinem Opa ist bei denen angekommen und wird hoffentlich umgetauscht, dann kann ich einen bestellen und zusammen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPS ist erstens arsch lahm, um 5 Uhr kommt das Packet erst an, und wiegen können die wohl auch nicht, der Mugen wiegt mit Karton ca. 900g, und die schreiben "Gewicht: ca. 520g", joar klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. April 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Ich suche ein nettes Programm mit dem ich nen Trojoaner von meiner Festplatte löschen kann, am besten Kostenlos.
> Würde mich über eine PM freuen (:
> ...



Lass dir bei der Bereinigung lieber von jemand helfen, der Ahnung von der Matiere hat, und vertrau nicht auf irgendwelche Programme.

http://www.trojaner-board.de/ oder http://www.hijackthi...um.de/forum.php

@Kyragan: Hattest du nicht beim Setsugen das Problem, dass der Lüfter zum schleifen anfängt wenn er verkehrt herum montiert ist? Das macht meiner jetzt nämlich auch -,-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

ist doch nicht UPS schuld wenn das Packet um 5 uhr kommt... die Fahrer haben ihre routen und wenn du am ende der Route bist bekommst du das paket auch später... ich Z.b bin Ziemlich am Anfang der Route.. ich kenne in Zwischen den UPS tüben der für meine Region zuständig ist. wie duzen uns schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

> Dear customer, in our system recent monitoring accounts of all Blizzard . Your Account Login Successful tonight at 9:30pm form the 125.2.102 .* IP range
> , but our system shows the 125.2.102 .* IP range exists in a large number of hackers, as too many customer complaints, the
> 125.2.102 .* IP range has been blacklisted. We are concerned about whether your account has been stolen, so, for the purpose of ensure your legal interests,
> We will be 24 hours after, suspended your account. If you have any questions please visit "Bliblablub URL"
> ...



und 



> Dear World of Warcraft players, we all accounts in the recent monitoring results of the analysis found that your account has been involved in many illegal
> Trading . We will ban your account. If you have any questions please visit "bliblablubb URL again"



Ne ist Klar mein Acc ist seit 2 Wochen nicht bezahlt, also ich kann net zocken weil ich kein bock habe, klar wenn ich net spielen kann, mache ich illigale sachen lol.

Aber gut, another fake Mail.


Edit:



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ist doch nicht UPS schuld wenn das Packet um 5 uhr kommt... die Fahrer haben ihre routen und wenn du am ende der Route bist bekommst du das paket auch später... ich Z.b bin Ziemlich am Anfang der Route.. ich kenne in Zwischen den UPS tüben der für meine Region zuständig ist. wie duzen uns schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir schenken unserem DHL Typen seit 5 Jahren ne Kleinigkeit zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der beliefert und nun schon treu seit 13 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK, aber DHL liefert bei uns immer um 12-1 Uhr, und UPS kommt entweder arsch für um 9-10, oder garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Kyragan: Hattest du nicht beim Setsugen das Problem, dass der Lüfter zum schleifen anfängt wenn er verkehrt herum montiert ist? Das macht meiner jetzt nämlich auch -,-



Genau das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scythe hat das anscheinend gemerkt und will den Setsugen im Laufe des Jahres durch nen Setsugen 2 ersetzen. :S
Mit nem vollkommen anderen Design. :X

Mir hats geholfen den Lüfter einfach außen zu montieren. Also außerhalb des Kühlkörpers. Wenns dann noch schleift kann man ja Distanzscheiben oder so unterklemmen.


----------



## Rethelion (14. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Genau das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schreib Scythe mal an, vll kann ich einen neuen rausschinden; Außen werd ich ihn sicher nicht montieren, hab eh schon so wenig Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebola: Vor fast einem Jahr hab ich meinen WoW-Account weggegeben und jetzt bekomme ich seit ein paar Wochen auch Phishing Emails, obwohl auf die Adresse kein Account mehr läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Krieg auch ständig solche Mails, obwohl mein letzter Login Anfang Juli 09 war.


----------



## aseari (14. April 2010)

Joa, ich bekomm auch ständig Phishing-Mails. Aber seitdem ich die sofort lösche, werden die auch weniger... Sonst immer so 5-6 pro Woche, mittlerweilse nur noch 1-2 pro Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Das sind die ersten beiden Mails innerhalb von 3,5 Jahren WoW, aber klar Bliizard schreibt auch alles auf englisch an deutsche Kunden, und dann nur 3 zeilen mit "We will ban you" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Fake Seite ist netmal unten das Blizzard Logo lmfao


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das sind die ersten beiden Mails innerhalb von 3,5 Jahren WoW, aber klar Bliizard schreibt auch alles auf englisch an deutsche Kunden, und dann nur 3 zeilen mit "We will ban you"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erinnert mich an diverse Mails und Ingame-Whisper die im IRC gepostet wurden:

bspw.


> 15,13 12:16  11+Fichil           Dear player, just yesterday we found during testing server strange data transfer, the transfer from your
> 15,13 12:16  11+Fichil           (125.2.1.119, local from japan) the exchange of information with our server, this information exchange is illegal. We suspect you're using
> 15,13 12:16  11+Fichil           Illegal hacking tools. We will suspend your account. If you have any questions please visit www.worldofwarcarft.com


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Ich hab unten Rechts Zeit und Datum ausgestellt... hhihihih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie bekomme sie wieder eingestellt? O.o (Windows 7)

EDIT: habs... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste->Eigenschaften und dann bei "Uhr" auf "Ein" stellen.

HA! Das ist der beste Phishing Versuch ever:



> 15,13 13:46  11+myC`-           [13:37:18] [W From] [Blìzzárdteam]: Liebe Spieler, weil das Netz der World of Warcraft gebrochen hatte, entschied sich Blizzard zu geben, jeder Spieler gewisse Kompensation. Bitte besuchen Sie: www.wow-europe.blizzardnetwork.com und erhalten einen Ausgleich für Waren


----------



## Dropz (14. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. April 2010)

Sorry für diesen Doppelpost aber ich wollte den Tag nicht mit einer 88 abschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas stört mich ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Er meint seine Beiträgeanzahl. ^^
Dier hätte mit "88" geendet und ich glaub, du weißt wofür das steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage:

Da ich hier keinen Kabelanschluss für 32000er Leitung habe, habe ich heute meinem Onkel der nebenan wohnt und noch kein Internet hat vorgeschlagen, dass er sich Kabel Deutschland holt. Bei ihm wäre das ja 32k. Dann wollten wir das halt so machen, das er bei sich am Fenster den Router stehen hat, und wir bei uns oben im Haus ebenfalls einen Router. Der Router von meinem Onkel sollte dann halt das Signal via W-LAN versenden, und unser Router sollte dann als Repeater dienen. Das die ~30m kein Hindernis für WLAN sind habe ich heut mit dem Laptop schon getestet. Da gabs ohne Probleme Internet obwohl unserer Router nicht grade günstig steht. Würde das also theoretisch gehen, dass wir so eine 32000er-Leitung bekommen und ist das, wenn es denn gehen würde, überhaupt erlaubt? :>


----------



## Rethelion (14. April 2010)

Gehen ja, aber erlaubt ist es glaube ich nicht; musst mal im Vertrag vom Provider nachschauen, aber ich glaube das ist immer auf den Haushalt beschränkt.


----------



## Shefanix (14. April 2010)

Wäre ja eigentlich nur für einen Haushalt. Mein Onkel hat kein einziges Gerät mit dem er ins Internet gehen kann :>


----------



## Erz1 (14. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Gehen ja, aber erlaubt ist es glaube ich nicht; musst mal im Vertrag vom Provider nachschauen, aber ich glaube das ist immer auf den Haushalt beschränkt.



Mal ehrlich, wer merkt das?
Die merken das ja auch nicht, wenn man in anderen Netzwerken rumfuscht, nur wenn der Besitzer das meldet - und da es in dem Fall nicht vorkommt, ist es ja egal.


----------



## Nebola (14. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Dier hätte mit "88" geendet und ich glaub, du weißt wofür das steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Zahl vor 89 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. April 2010)

niemand hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin mal essen machen ^^


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

So aus Schule da.

Wegen meinem Muge, wir haben glaube ich nicht so Alkohol aus der Apotheke (falls Kyra den meinte) zum WLP entfernen, geht das noch anders ?


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Ich hab damals Brillenputztücher genommen. Die sind meistens auch mit Alkohol versetzt. Trocknen zwar schnell aus, aber geht schon.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Ah ok, mal schauen ob wir sowas haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (15. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So aus Schule da.
> 
> Wegen meinem Muge, wir haben glaube ich nicht so Alkohol aus der Apotheke (falls Kyra den meinte) zum WLP entfernen, geht das noch anders ?



Isopropanol aus der Apotheke 

am besten aber mal Arctic Clean besorgen is hammer das Zeug




> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage:
> 
> Da ich hier keinen Kabelanschluss für 32000er Leitung habe, habe ich heute meinem Onkel der nebenan wohnt und noch kein Internet hat vorgeschlagen, dass er sich Kabel Deutschland holt. Bei ihm wäre das ja 32k. Dann wollten wir das halt so machen, das er bei sich am Fenster den Router stehen hat, und wir bei uns oben im Haus ebenfalls einen Router. Der Router von meinem Onkel sollte dann halt das Signal via W-LAN versenden, und unser Router sollte dann als Repeater dienen. Das die ~30m kein Hindernis für WLAN sind habe ich heut mit dem Laptop schon getestet. Da gabs ohne Probleme Internet obwohl unserer Router nicht grade günstig steht. Würde das also theoretisch gehen, dass wir so eine 32000er-Leitung bekommen und ist das, wenn es denn gehen würde, überhaupt erlaubt? :>



sollte kein Problem sein 2 vernünftige Router oder halt nen guter Repeater


----------



## Erz1 (15. April 2010)

so, essen fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm. warum läuft windows 7 eig. bei mir flüssiger mit dem aero design, als wenn ich es ausstelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fazinierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Habe hier so Desinfektion Zeug, also so Reinigunsspray in dem Alkohol enthalten ist, nehme das wohl das, ist so nen Hygiene Spray.


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Joa, einfach aufn Küchentuch/nen Lappen sprühen und dann mehrmals drübergehen. Halt so, dass es sauber ist.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Joa, einfach aufn Küchentuch/nen Lappen sprühen und dann mehrmals drübergehen. Halt so, dass es sauber ist.



Nen Baumwolltuch ist ok oder ?


----------



## muehe (15. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nen Baumwolltuch ist ok oder ?



irgendwas was nich gross fusselt


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Sollte halt nur nicht rumfusseln.


----------



## muehe (15. April 2010)

juhu meine MSI Hawk ist endlich unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Mugen drin.

Montage war ein einfach, habe mich dran geschnitten, alles neu verkabelt, Pics kommen noch iwann, mein dad ist am Pc an dem mein handy erkannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win 7 erkennt mein w810i net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Jetzt wollt ich mir grad bei g2play.net BadCompany2 holen, hab schon per Paypal gezahlt und jetzt wollen die meinen Ausweis haben...naja dürfen sie mir eben mein Geld zurückerstatten.


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Wo liegt das Problem? Wenn dus im Saturn oder was weiß ich wo kaufen würdest müsstest du mit deinem Ausweis genauso bestätigen, dass du volljährig bist. Welcome to Germany.


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

g2play.net liegt in Singapur, und ich werde denen sicher nicht meinen Ausweis zuschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Auf der Seite wo dein Alter steht stehen sowieso keine relevanten Daten. Kopie und fertig ist.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> g2play.net liegt in Singapur, und ich werde denen sicher nicht meinen Ausweis zuschicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm, Mit Scanner kopieren ?


----------



## Rethelion (15. April 2010)

Die wollen meine Ausweis um sicher zu gehen, dass mein Paypal-Account auch mir gehört; und der Schülerausweis reicht ihnen nicht.
Mir gehts auch nur drum, dass irgendein zwielichtiger Asiat dann mit meinem Ausweis irgendeinen Mist anstellen kann; und da zahl ich lieber die 15€ mehr.


@Nebola: Was ist ein Scanner? Ich wollte denen den Ausweis per Post schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sieht so aus als könnte ich alles schwärzen bis auf Namen und Adresse


> Hello mate
> Don't worry. We must verify you. It's nothing personal really.
> I promise we delete your ID card after that.
> We want only see your name surname and city you live.
> ...


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Scanner, halt Kopieren, mitm Drucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Omg, Blizzard ist echt scheiße, sollte fürn Kumpel für 20 euro dieses Spektral Mount kaufen, war dort nun 2 Stunden in der Warteschlange im Blizzard Shop.

Und dann wenn ich es von seiner Karte abbuchen will, sagen sie dir erst das sie nur Kreditkarten nehmen, omg das sind solche voll spacken, wieso kann man sowas niciht an den Anfang schreiben ? wäre zu einfach ich weiß, nur Helden dort.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Schmeiß den Müll endlich von der Platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Müll endlich von der Platte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



qft


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Müll endlich von der Platte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop

"D[font="arial, helvetica"]er Totale Fail von wow zum glück werde ich das nie mehr spielen... lieber versinke ich in Gedanken an früher.. epic noch Epic war und Kack boons noch rar waren."[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

"Kack boons" waren nicht rar. Nur war jeder selbst einer, da ists nicht so aufgefallen.
Spielerisch.
Rein vom IQ der Leute die zu WotLK und Ende BC dazugekommen sind stimm ich dir aber zu. Was da rumläuft ist echt nicht mehr feierlich.

Kleines Beispiel, das heute im IRC gepostet wurde:


> [2. Trade] <AFK>[Balladór]: hayy leute einer is wider wauf acc jagt der heist Billìzz bitte nicht antworten


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt, ka mal gucken zocken werde ich auf jeden fall, aber wohl eher einer der neuen Rassen hoch spielen und die Umgebung betrachten, Raiden muss ich net mehr haben, es wird einfach zuschnell langweilig.

Wo ist der Reiz wenn man inner jetzigen Hero Ini aus Patch 3.3 fast doppelt sogute Sachen bekommt wie im 10er Raid von Patch 3.2


----------



## Knallfix (15. April 2010)

ka ob das jetzt hier schon mal gepostet wurde aber 0o 
Impressive ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrtwESnTOwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



K.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Visual Studio 2010 ist da! Hurra! Freu mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon am saugen.^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. April 2010)

kann das sein bei Mirros Edge... das PHYSX vom CPU brechnet wird? weil beim Installieren hat der auch PHYSX mit installiert und unter menu kann ich es einstellen.


----------



## Kyragan (15. April 2010)

PhysX ist nichts weiter als ne Physik-API. 
Das Ding hat zwei Modi: Softwarebeschleunigt und Hardwarebeschleunigt.

Bei ersterem übernimmt die CPU die Rechenarbeit, bei letzterem die (Nvidia)-Grafikkarte.

Es funktioniert also grundsätzlich, allerdings ists auf der CPU deutlich langsamer. Und wenn ich sage deutlich meine ich extrem.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. April 2010)

Ach so ok danke ^^


----------



## aseari (15. April 2010)

Juhu, Adobe bringt die Creative Suite 5 raus. Das neue Feature "Content Aware" ist ja mal mega geil!!


----------



## Nebola (15. April 2010)

Boar eiinfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mich jetzt für 8 Jahre verpflichten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_2LE3-9Xm4


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Das neue Feature "Content Aware" ist ja mal mega geil!!



qft. Ich kanns kaum erwarten das auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. April 2010)

weis net mehr wer aber einer wollte von mir noch 3DMark... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier wär es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Niemand da ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

ick bin da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gleich nochmal weg 5770 Hawk einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reicht mir da ich nur WoW zocke

dann gleich mal testen auf 950/1350


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

_Viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte :-)



/Edit : Huhu Cruci *g*
_


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

Ich bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Hab mir mit irgendwas gestern den Magen verdorben :X

Naja verfrühtes Wochenende, gut gehts mir trotzdem net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

Oha... was hast denn alles so gegessen gestern?

/edit: Huhu Paini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Öh, Nudeln mit ka wie die Fleischbällchen heißen, sowas gibts bei ikea auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Milkyway, nen Brötchen mit ka weiß ich net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Son Callipo eis das wars eig, ausser noch scheibe Brot mit Mortadella oder so.


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

_Du meinst : *Köttbullar *- die´s auch bei Ikea gibt?

_


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Yap, hat meine mum gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Hier mal die Bilder, auch von der alten und neuen Verkabelung, need Kabelmanagement NT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles gut verstaut, dann kommts nt rein, Bam alles ist überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HWV Verkabelung + Freezer 7 Pro.

Meine Verkabelung (wenn der eine Kabelstrang unten net solang wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sieht aufem Pic aber schlimmer aus als es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mugen 2

Edit: 

Ok hier nochmal ganz den Rechner innenraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick Wasn man wegen der Quali nicht sieht, ca. 30 Kabelbinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

die Sata solltest rechts unters tray packen aber bissl blöd da die waagerecht sind 

oder ziehst die 3 Sata gebündelt grade nach unten

kannst nich noch ungenutzte hinternm tray verstecken ?

und noch ganzschön Chaos müsste man wohl alles komplett neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> und noch ganzschön Chaos müsste man wohl alles komplett neu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich ja, habe alles komplett ausgebaut gehabt, bis das NT reinkam war alles perfekt, kaum was zusehen, alles hinterm Mobo weg gelegt, Dahinter verkabelt etc, dann kam das NT rein und 10 Kabel Stränge gehen in alle Richtungen, habe sogut es geht den mist verlegt, aber die sind echt wiederspinstig, biegen lässt sich sehr wenig -.-


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Deswegen setze ich das Netzteil vor dem Board rein und schau dann welche Kabel ich wie legen kann. Ums perfekt zu machen braucht man eh 2023842093487 Kabelbinder und oftmals auch ATX-Verlängerungen. Sonst kriegt man das meiste einfach net hinter den Tray.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Ok, ich habe keine Ahnung was mit Tray gemeint ist, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es die Halterung vom Board ist !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Jo.


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

5770 Hawk läuft gut überall 60Fps in WoW mit max. Einstellungen ausser Schatten 

bei 25% Lüfter bis 50° und 900/1250 erstmal max. 54° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raid muss man halt abwarten ganze DK Gedöns und Weihe etc. aber da werd ich Partikeldichte wohl auf 50% nervt sonst mit den ganzen Effekten


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

_Hast VSync an? Sollten eigentlich mehr FPS sein.. _


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

jop immer Vsync 

jetzt noch Fernseher anschliessen als 2. Moni und bissl einstellen alles

ma schaun ob mit Ton über HDMI und Asus Xonar DS auch alles klappt


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Mein ich das nur oder ist Asoriel seit knapp 2 Monaten net mehr hier gewesen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

_Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

HWLuxx heute 13:58 letzte mal on


----------



## Shefanix (16. April 2010)

buffed: [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Apr 13 2010 16:41[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Also scheint er schon ab und an mal on zu sein :>[/font]


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> 5770 Hawk läuft gut überall 60Fps in WoW mit max. Einstellungen ausser Schatten
> 
> bei 25% Lüfter bis 50° und 900/1250 erstmal max. 54°
> 
> ...



Ey die eveckte sind doch das gaiiilste ey man! :O


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

nee hab machmal auf wichtiger zu achten und setz mal dein AoE als Mage wenn alles voller Effekte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

Gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist für mich als Pala wayne, muss nie was setzten. Hämmer einfach meine Rotation durch und mach zwischendurch bisschen Movement! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. April 2010)

Hat einer von euch Sony vegas pro? kann mir ne sau saugen wie ich video zu scheiden kann oder Szene aus schneiden kann? O.o ^^ effect alles mögliche einfügen ist total einfach... aber zu zu schneiden bin ich wohl zu doof finde es einfach net... ^^


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Hmm. Mla ne kurze Frage zwischendurch:
Ich hab hier noch einen älteren Rechner stehen, kann ich von dem einfach den Arbeitsspeicher in meinen jetzigen einbauen?
Wegen Taktrate und so und muss ich dann irgendwie Windoof 7 neuinstallieren? Oder erkennt er das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

RAM sollte nach Möglichkeit komplett identisch sein. Unterschiedliche Riegel vertragen sich oftmals nicht.
Dazu kommt, dass es bei alten Rechnern natürlich alte Standards gab.
SDRAM, DDR1, DDR2 und nun eben DDR3. Die sind alle elektrisch UND mechanisch inkompatibel. Passen also gar nicht in einen jeweils anderen Slot.


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Sind aber beides DDR2 RamRiegel. *g*


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Versuchen kannsts ja mal, aber ne Garantie dass es läuft gibts nicht. Wie gesagt unterschiedlichen Speicher vertragen sich oft nicht.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Sony vegas pro? kann mir ne sau saugen wie ich video zu scheiden kann oder Szene aus schneiden kann? O.o ^^ effect alles mögliche einfügen ist total einfach... aber zu zu schneiden bin ich wohl zu doof finde es einfach net... ^^



Ich hatte es mal Zeit lang und bin auch nicht wirklich gut damit zurechtgekommen... 
Adobe Premiere Pro fand ich deutlich intuitiver zum bedienen, auch wenn ich das schon fast zwei Jahre nicht mehr benutzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber auf jeden Fall mal n Blick wert...

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen dass wegen der Vulkanrauchwolke die gerade über Deutschlang segelt allenorts die Flughäfen zugemacht werden? Arme Republica Besucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Erz, RAM wird so erkannt, du solltest aber vorher natürlich schauen was überhaupt auf das Board passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Fail. Ekliger alter SDRAM XD


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Hätt ich dir fast sagen können, weil im zweiten Rechner der hier rumsteht ein Athlon XP 2000+ verbaut ist und dort SDRAM drinsteckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Asoriel hat bestimmt den Buffed Oster Skin gesehen, und die Seite sperren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt mal beim Arzt bis nachher.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Irgendwie fängt Lightroom 3 etwas spät an mit den Beta-Symptomen... erst lief es ewig ohne einen einzigen Bug, jetzt verlahmt es den ganzen Rechner und erkennt meine Kamera nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : <3 deine Sig Nebola. Ich hab seit heute auch endlich mal das Album.. full of awesomeness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hätt ich dir fast sagen können, weil im zweiten Rechner der hier rumsteht ein Athlon XP 2000+ verbaut ist und dort SDRAM drinsteckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl. ja bei mir auch XD
aber mein jetziger hat auch noch SDRAM O.o
aber ich kann nur 2 Ramriegel reinstecken, denn müssste ich vom alten recher das Motherboard nehmen. aber nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.
Kann ich auf dem Motherboard (msi k8n neo platinum v3.0 ) zwei Grafikkarten reinpacken? Wovon eine AGP ist? XD
Ich kann das nicht herauslesen :s


----------



## Shefanix (16. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen dass wegen der Vulkanrauchwolke die gerade über Deutschlang segelt allenorts die Flughäfen zugemacht werden? Arme Republica Besucher
> 
> 
> ...



Was... wir haben eine Vulkanrauchwolke über Deutschland? Einer meinte heut als es so dunkel draußen war: "Da habt ihr... Vulkanasche". Ich dacht die wollt mich verarschen. Ich sollte nicht immer nur WC3 spielen :>


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> edit.
> Kann ich auf dem Motherboard (msi k8n neo platinum v3.0 ) zwei Grafikkarten reinpacken? Wovon eine AGP ist? XD
> Ich kann das nicht herauslesen :s



Das Board hat keinen PCIe-Port. Nur ne AGP-Schnittstelle.
Davon abgesehen: Wieviel RAM hast du aktuell? Weil das Board unterstützt eh nur 2GB.

@Shefa Jo, kommt aus Island rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Jopp, in Island ist doch gestern ein Vulkan ausgebrochen. Und die Asche fliegt jetzt quer über Europa, in ca. 5km Höhe. Man sieht aber nicht viel davon, sieht größtenteils aus wie normale Schichtwolken, jedenfalls hier.

Aber wie auf Twitter schon gesagt wurde - 

[QUOTE name"@timohetztel"]Ich mach mir erst Sorgen, wenn die schwarze Wolke Kreditkartenbelegnadeldruckergeräusche macht.[/QUOTE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. April 2010)

Hmmm, ich wusste garnicht das dort einer ausgebrochen ist :/


Achja, paini. Danke, dass ich Aion testen durft. Mir gefällts glaube ich nicht so wirklich. Habs nur bis Level6 geschafft <.<


----------



## Rethelion (16. April 2010)

Ich bin so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Aller Anfang ist schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Board hat keinen PCIe-Port. Nur ne AGP-Schnittstelle.
> Davon abgesehen: Wieviel RAM hast du aktuell? Weil das Board unterstützt eh nur 2GB.
> 
> @Shefa Jo, kommt aus Island rüber.
> ...



Hmm. Aber das Board hat doch 5PCI Ports, und ich hab ne ATI550X oder so. :s
Kann ich die nicht über die PCI Ports stecken und die alte AGP auf die AGP Schnittstelle?

und außerdem hab ich nur 1GB ^^


----------



## Kyragan (16. April 2010)

Du hast ne PCI Grafikkarte? 
Gab es schon den Sockel 754 als PCI Grafikkarten aktuell waren? O_o


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Moment, bin grad nicht zu Hause.
Meine neuere Grafikkarte ist die ATI 300/500X oder so. :s
Und die hat meines Wissens einen PCI Port.


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achja, paini. Danke, dass ich Aion testen durft. Mir gefällts glaube ich nicht so wirklich. Habs nur bis Level6 geschafft <.<



_Kein Problem :-)_


----------



## muehe (16. April 2010)

shit glaube bekomme kein Ton über HDMI rüber mit der Xonar DS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realtek HD Audio funzt 

naja nochmal belesen


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Moment, bin grad nicht zu Hause.
> Meine neuere Grafikkarte ist die ATI 300/500X oder so. :s



Genaue Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 (RV370)


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : <3 deine Sig Nebola. Ich hab seit heute auch endlich mal das Album.. full of awesomeness
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yarrrrrrr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissel zocken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. April 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcz2g7_mirrors-edge_videogames so hab mich bisschen mit Vegas pro vertraut gemacht. :> ^^


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

_Woran könnte das liegen das , wenn ich bei Source auf (zB.) Dust2 langlaufe die Wände so "zuckeln" ?_


----------



## Shadlight (16. April 2010)

entweder dein Internet hat eine schlechte Verbindung zum Server oder der Server hat ne schlechte verbindung


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2010)

_Es ist kein Ruckeln und auch kein Laggen..es sind nur die Wände.._


----------



## Erz1 (16. April 2010)

Hmm. Warste vorher Desktop? Bei einigen sind dann Grafikbugs - bei mir ist dann alles Lilagestreift -.- aber auch nicht alles..


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2010)

Er hats, lag daran das er mit vSync nur 60 Fps hat und nen Maus nachziehen, und ohne aber den Wand bug.


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Genaue Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 (RV370)



Laut beyond3D besitzt die Karte n "PEG x16" Interface. Was auf gut Englisch = PCI Express for Graphics" bedeutet. Sprich die Karte wird über PCIe angesprochen.


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

Grüßt Euch,


bin gestern Abend gelandet in Florida Fort Meyers, also heil angekommen, tolles Wetter hier.



EspCap schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen dass wegen der Vulkanrauchwolke die gerade über Deutschlang segelt allenorts die Flughäfen zugemacht werden? Arme Republica Besucher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann hier quasi von Glück sprechen, der Pilot hat schon gesagt, wie ihr vielleicht mit bekommen hat, ist ein Vulkan ... deswegen musste nochmals nachgetankt werden, weil wir eine andere Flugroute geflogen sind. Paar Stunden später wurde der Flughafen Düsseldorf dann geschlossen, dann hätte ich jetzt am Flughafen gehockt, mit einer Katze, haben nämlich unsere Katze mit genommen ...


die nächsten Tage geht es dann auch zu einem Apple Store , während dem Fliegen habe ich eine Zeitung gelesen, MacWelt und dort stand bei einer Umfrage: Apple hat den besten Support, den es gibt.

Hier zu kann man natürlich sagen, dafür zahle ich lieber etwas mehr und habe dafür einen absoluten ausgezeichneten Support. Apple hat in Notebook und Desktop die höchste Punktzahl von allen erreicht.


8:25 pm  hier :>


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2010)

Schön zu hören dass bei euch dann soweit alles geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dass es bei euch besser Wetter ist als bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr lebt euch schnell ein und es klappt alles wie ihr es euch vorgestellt habt - Viel Glück und Erfolg auf jeden Fall.

Wenn du möchtest kannst du die Tage ja mal ein paar Bilder der sonnigen Gegend bei dir schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist es übriges gerade 2:36 AM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2010)

_Freund mich Sora! Viel Glück & Erfolg..und um Esp zuzustimmen : Bild0r!!!111_


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

Danke, Glück und Erfolg können wir gut gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde bestimmt ein paar Bilder demnächst mal zeigen, sobald eine Spiegelreflex-Kamera + iMac 27 Aperture 3 im Hause steht - versprochen ;D


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2010)

Klingt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du schon eine bestimmte Kamera im Auge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

Puh.. gute Frage, da ich (werde den iMac kaufen) und mein Bruder (kauft sich die Kamera) selbst keine großen Erfahrungen haben, reicht eine Einsteiger-Kamera vollkommen, welche das nun sein wird, weiß ich nicht genau. Dachte an die Nikon D3000.


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2010)

Nikon ist immer gut und die D3000 ist auf jeden Fall auch nicht schlecht, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

Was mich erfreut hat bei der Zeitung lesen, das Steam, Valve plant ende April , Left 4 Dead und alle andere Titel einen Mac Client rauszubringen, das lässt sich dann problemlos über Steam dann herunterladen, darüber freue ich mich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2010)

Jopp, das ist auf jeden Fall kein unbedeutender Schritt um OS X für Spieler interessanter zu machen... wenn da immer mehr Entwickler mit aufspringen...

Apple scheint ja generell doch nicht ganz uninteressiert an Spielern zu sein, sonst würden sie keinen GameCenter in iPhone OS 4.0 stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2010)

Natuerlich sind sie daran interessiert - da es immer mehr Casual-Gamer gibt, gibt es auch immer mehr Leute die einfach zocken wollen ohne sich gross damit auseinander setzen zu muessen, ob Ihr PC dafuer taugt. Sieht man ja am Erfolg der Konsolen. Waere ja dumm, wenn Apple da kein Stueck vom Kuchen haben wollen wuerde.

@Sora: Gut dass das alles noch mit dem Flug geklappt hat. Hier sind seit Donnerstag (und jetzt erstmal mindestens bis Morgen Mittag) alle Flughaefen dicht. Ich bin nur froh, dass ich diese Woche nicht in Schottland oder Irland oder so unterwegs war - sonst wuerde ich da jetzt wahrscheinlich festsitzen oder muesste mich mit Zug/Faehre durchschlagen...


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> die nächsten Tage geht es dann auch zu einem Apple Store , während dem Fliegen habe ich eine Zeitung gelesen, MacWelt und dort stand bei einer Umfrage: Apple hat den besten Support, den es gibt.



Viel Glück und Erfolg dir und deiner Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen der Umfrage, was erwartest du in einem Mac Magazin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube es wird niemals vorkommen das in nem Mac Magazin steht "Bester Kundenservice: Microsoft, Apple nur auf Platz 12" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

Bin auch Froh das alles geklappt hat. ^^ öhm mein Flüg geht morgen meine Sachen sind gepackt haltet ein Bett für mich frei. :> ^^


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Wo gehts denn hin ? o_O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

Nach Amerika zu Sora. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ xD


----------



## Rethelion (17. April 2010)

@Soramac: Zum Glück hat alles geklappt; am Flughafen festzusitzen ohne zu wissen wann es weiter geht ist sicher nicht lustig.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen wo sich leistungstechnich ne HD 5750 Einordnet?^^


----------



## muehe (17. April 2010)

stück unter der 5770 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich sag mal so 4850 mal tick drunter mal drüber je nach Spiel/Auflösung/ AA,AF etc.

kannst aber gut takten auf auf 5770 Niveau


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

fein also besser wie mein 8600gt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber für 10 Euro mehr gibts schon ne 5770 hmm


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Dann kannste auch die nehmen und übertakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

ich will nix übertakten es soll nur laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will endlich JC2 und bald dann auch Splinter Cell auf bessere Grafik spieln


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2010)

_Weiss jemand wie ich bei TS3 meinen Chat unten wiederkriege? Hab schon neu installiert aber der is immernoch weg o_o_


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2010)

Hai Guyz!

Freut mich zu hören Sora, viel Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> ich will nix übertakten es soll nur laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also für Splinter Cell reicht auch eine 8600 GT da Splinter Cell nur ne Konsolen Kopie für Pc ist.


EDIT: da du Splinter cell auch kaufst.. nach dem Story durch Spielen lust auf Coop  Modus mit mir? ;D such noch Jemanden mit dem ich spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also für Splinter Cell reicht auch eine 8600 GT da Splinter Cell nur ne Konsolen Kopie für Pc ist.
> 
> 
> EDIT: da du Splinter cell auch kaufst.. nach dem Story durch Spielen lust auf Coop Modus mit mir? ;D such noch Jemanden mit dem ich spielen kann.
> ...


Theoretisch Schon, aber immoment bin Ich nur am WE zu haus Weil, me is bei Luftwaffe.........


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

ach sag denen einfach du muss dich im Schleichen Skillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hast keine Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ne schon gut werde Story modus so 50000 mal durch spielen bist du so weit bist und zeit hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> werde Story modus so 50000 mal durch spielen



ich tippe auf 2 tage und 7 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ich tippe auf 2 tage und 7 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man sich die derzeitig durchschnittliche Spieldauer eines Actionspiels anschaut könnte 2 Tage 7h für 50000 Durchläuft gut hinkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (17. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Laut beyond3D besitzt die Karte n "PEG x16" Interface. Was auf gut Englisch = PCI Express for Graphics" bedeutet. Sprich die Karte wird über PCIe angesprochen.



Das heißt, ich kann in das Mainboard nen SLI reinsetzen mit ner AGP Karte?


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2010)

Hu? Du kannst nicht einfach irgend eine AGP-Karte und eine PCIe-Karte zusammen aufs Board packen und erwarten, dass Du dadurch ein SLI-System hast.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

HIS HD 5770 FAN GDDR5 1024MB Native HDMI Display Port D-DVI
Club3D Radeon 5770 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5770, PCI-Express

Eine von den Beiden hol ich mir ich nehm mal das NT Reicht dafür ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Flower SF-450P14HE Amazon 80plus
450 Watt
87% Effizenz
+ 3,3 Volt 20 A 
+ 5 Volt 24 A 
+ 12 Volt 1 15 A 
+ 12 Volt 2 15 A 
+ 12 Volt 3 16 A 
+ 12 Volt 4 16 A 
+ 12 Volt combined 33 A 
+ 5 Volt Vsb 2.5 A 
- 12 Volt 0.5 A


----------



## muehe (17. April 2010)

jo locker


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

ein Frage noch eine von denen zu bevorzugen oder ist das Wurst?

Edit: hab mir nun die von Club 3D geholt


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> @Sora: Gut dass das alles noch mit dem Flug geklappt hat. Hier sind seit Donnerstag (und jetzt erstmal mindestens bis Morgen Mittag) alle Flughaefen dicht. Ich bin nur froh, dass ich diese Woche nicht in Schottland oder Irland oder so unterwegs war - sonst wuerde ich da jetzt wahrscheinlich festsitzen oder muesste mich mit Zug/Faehre durchschlagen...




Danke, möchte mir nämlich gar nicht vorstellen, wenn wir jetzt am Flughäfen sitzen würden, was weiß ich wie lange.. und dann endlich in USA ankommen und dann kein Leihauto bekommen hätten, weil die haben zurzeit Saison und dann wäre das Auto mit Sicherheit weggewesen und ich denke Hertz macht dieses Jahr bestimmt auch das beste Quartal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Erfolg dir und deiner Familie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Magazin steht: Die Abonnenten des Dienstes der Non-Profit-Organisation Consumer Reports haben Apple in einer Umfrage zum _Computerhersteller _mit dem besten technischen Support gewählt - sowohl in der Laptop- als auch in der Desktop-Kategorie. Apple erzielte in beiden Kategorien in allen vier Teilnoten Bestwerte.

Auch aus meiner eigenen Erfahrungen, finde ich den Support von Apple Spitze. Wenn man ein Problem hat, sucht man sich einen Apple oder einen autorisierten Apple Store in der Umgebungen auf, geht dort und sagt was los ist und man bekommt sofort die Hilfe, die benötigt ist. Dell hat z.B. nur mit 56 und 55 Punkten abgelegt, Apple im Vergleich: 86 und 87 von möglichen 100 Punkte. So was macht eine Firma auch sympathischer , wenn man in einen Store gehen kann und gleich sagen kann was los ist und nicht irgendwo 20 Minuten in einer Telefonhotline hängt und die Firma Ihren Sitz in Irland hat.
 


Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bin auch Froh das alles geklappt hat. ^^ öhm mein Flüg geht morgen meine Sachen sind gepackt haltet ein Bett für mich frei. :> ^^



Danke, ein Bett steht auch noch frei, aber sind zurzeit in einem anderen Haus vorübergehend, also würdest du dann quasi vor einer geschlossenen Tür stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> @Soramac: Zum Glück hat alles geklappt; am Flughafen festzusitzen ohne zu wissen wann es weiter geht ist sicher nicht lustig.



Dankeschön, das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht, weil bevor wir ins Flugzeug gegangen sind, hat ein Bekannter angerufen und hat uns mitgeteilt das ein Vulkan ausgebrochen ist, zum Glück konnten wir trotzdem fliegen. Ist aber natürlich Weltweit ein natürlicher Schaden, es kann keine Post, Briefe geliefert werden. Wichtige Flüge können nicht geflogen werden, weil durch die Asche fehlt dem Flugzeug das nötige Sauerstoff für die Triebwerke und der Sensor für die Geschwindigkeit funktioniert dann auch nicht und das Flugzeug weiß dann nicht, z.B beim Landen, wie schnell es fliegt.

Danke nochmals an Alle.


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2010)

Naja - die von club3D hat halt einen Referenz-Design-Kuehler waehrend die von HIS eine eigenes Kuehler-Design hat. Theoretisch macht man das ja, damit die Kuehlung besser ist oder der Luefter bei gleicher Kuehlung leiser ist. Ich hab aber auf die Schnelle kein Review gefunden, was dazu eine Aussage machen konnte...

PS: Ich haette die von HIS genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. April 2010)

Wurst hab 3x 80mm Xigmatek drin 2 davon auf 12V die sind eh schon laut genug da macht das nu auch nix mehr und selbst der Standart Kühler wird wohl genug kühlleistung bringen und zu spät isses eh bestellt une bezahlt ist auch schon, wenns wirklich zu krass ist nutz ich meine 14 Tage Rügaberecht


----------



## Erz1 (17. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hu? Du kannst nicht einfach irgend eine AGP-Karte und eine PCIe-Karte zusammen aufs Board packen und erwarten, dass Du dadurch ein SLI-System hast.



Ja, gut denn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ja nur ein Gedanke von mir ^^


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2010)

Meine Mom hat in irgendnem Katalog n Mininotebook gefunden. Sie fänds wohl ganz praktisch wenn man mal unterwegs ist oder sie bei uns im Garten wäre(wo man quasi von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten ist bis aufn paar Radiofrequenzen), um mal n paar Dinge im Internet zu erledigen/nachzuschaun. Quasi wenn man am Wochenende die Sonne genießt oder im Urlaub.

Das Ding hat nen 7" Display(800x480), LAN, WLAN an Board. Windows CE 5.0.
128MB RAM, SSD RAM 2GB (erweiterbar per USB-Stick oder USB-Festplatte) O_o, SD-Card-Slot und 3 USB 2.0 Ports. 10/100MB Ethernet Port, WLAN 802.11.b/g.
CPU ist ein ARM920.

Ich hab ihr generell von dem Gerät erstmal abgeraten, trotz des enorm geringen Preises von 109€. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man damit vernünftig surfen kann. Zumal da draußen am Ende eh kein WLAN ist und man mittels den üblichen Mobilfunknetzen ins Netz müsste. Wofür man natürlich wieder nen Stick braucht.
Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass das Ding auch nur eine Seite flüssig darstellen kann. :/


----------



## Rethelion (17. April 2010)

Ich würd ihr empfehlen etwas mehr zu investieren und irgendein Netbook zu kaufen; evtl. auch ein günstiges gebrauchtes.
Ein MSI Wind gibts schon ab 200€.


----------



## Kyragan (17. April 2010)

Hab ich auch gesagt. Nen eePC oder nen Wind gibts neu für 260€. Gebraucht sicher billiger.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2010)

Tach Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn man es vielleicht nichtmehr gedacht hat, aber ich bin tatsächlich noch unter den Lebenden. Nur waren bei mir die letzten Wochen ziemlich stressig und die Zeit war eng, und so wirds wohl vorerst auch weitergehen.

Zurück zum Thema PC:
Ich hab mir ja vor ein paar Monaten das A05NB gekauft, aber durch die iATX-Bauform wurde meine GTX275 gerne an die 100°C warm, und das im Winter. Dass es so nicht weitergehen konnte war klar. Zuerst hatte ich den Deckel wochenlang in einem Betrieb welcher mir saubere Ausschnitte lasern wollte, aber da bekam ich dann eine Absage da es nicht gehen würde weil die Oberfläche zu stark spiegelt und das die Linse zerstören würde.
Tja, Radiblende bestellt, Dremel ausgepackt und selbst Hand angelegt. Gestern ist jedenfalls die 280er-Blende angekommen und jetzt touren zwei 140er Noiseblocker in meinem Deckel. Resultat: 78°C im Gamingbetrieb, 85°C bei Furmark, 45°C Idle.

Bilder davon:
http://www.abload.de...img7866ef1x.jpg
http://www.abload.de...img7870cgsq.jpg

So, das musste jetzt einfach berichtet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Wow, den neuen PC-Zusammenstellungsthread finde ich klasse!


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Schick schick, und welcome back :>


----------



## Rethelion (17. April 2010)

Welcome Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temprobleme habe ich momentan auch; Prime kann ich nur kurz oder mit voll aufgedrehten Lüftern laufen lassen, ansonsten wird mir der Chipsatz zu warm und die CPU geht an die Grenzwerte.


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2010)

Neue Hardware?


----------



## Rethelion (17. April 2010)

Neues Gehäuse(Lian Li PC-7F) und zu langsam geregelte Lüfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2010)

Hehe - der Unterschied zwischen einem Android-Handy und einem iPhone:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

hehe, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Steam gibts dieses WE das Game Madballs für 2,49€ aber die bezahlung mit click and buy schlägt immer fehl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

<3 an einem 900 Mhz Laptop zu sitzen mit 256 MB Arbeitspeicher. Allein Firefox geht schon in die Auslagerungsdatei über xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> <3 an einem 900 Mhz Laptop zu sitzen mit 256 MB Arbeitspeicher. Allein Firefox geht schon in die Auslagerungsdatei über xD



Du weist schon das wir da jahr 2010 haben? xD


----------



## Vaishyana (17. April 2010)

Ist der G-15 Guide von Asoriel nicht mehr online? Wenn ich seine Beiträge durchforste, gibts den nicht mehr. Jemand Link?


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Du weist schon das wir da jahr 2010 haben? xD



Hab nichts anderes zu Hand hier... besser als nichts.

8 MB Graka Speicher (ATI RAGE Mobility) xD


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Klick


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

http://www.chip.de/produkte/Compaq-EVO-N-400-C_13981897.html

Richtige Powermaschine.


----------



## Mikroflame (17. April 2010)

Guten Tach erstmal.

Ein Kumpel wollte demnächst einen Rechner zusammenstellen. Also hatte ich ihm den aus dem Sticky vorgeschlagen.
Der Rechner würde jetzt so aussehen (Zusammenbau schon dabei.)
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/q4y5rzau/hardwareversand1.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/u4xr54fz/hardwareversand2.jpg

Die Rampreise wirken etwas übertrieben, vor paar monaten waren die garantiert noch viel billiger.
Würde man das nicht irgendwie etwas billiger, ohne großen qualitätsverlust gestalten?

Er hat um die 450€ zur verfügung, die 480€ die verlinkt sind, sind wirklich die obergrenze.

Er braucht den Rechner hauptsächlich zum spielen. Er selbst setzt sich als Erwartung, dass Modern Warfare 2 mindestens auf mittel läuft (Wobei ich schätze,dass im laufe der Zeit seine Erwartung steigen. Sein Monitor ist 19" groß, seine Maximalauflösung beträgt 1440x900, aus gewohnheit spielt er auf auf 1028x786.

Würde man was am Rechner verbessern können?


Danke im vorraus ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Beim Ram kannst nichts machen, die sind aktuell so teuer. Hab für meinen vor halbem Jahr 50€ gezahlt, nun kostet er 100€ (Siehe Sig für Ram)


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

MW2 kannste damit schon gut zocken, das hat soviel Anforderung wie Bomberman.

Naja die Preise werden nicht billiger, und RAM auch nicht.


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Meine Güte, gleich reichts mir.

Jetzt wurde mein Clickandbuy Account gesperrt weil ich zuoft das falsche Geburtsdatum da eingegeben habe.

habe aber zu 100% 23.11.1991 eingegeben, müsste eig 1992 sein, aber clickandbuy geht erst ab 18.

Jetzt kann ich kein Madballs für 2,49 bei Steam kaufen, das 75% Weekend off hat. OMG warum immer ich ...


----------



## Soramac (17. April 2010)

N'abend für Euch (5.43 pm bei mir)

War heute im Apple Laden, natürlich hervorragende Bedienung und gut Aussehende.

Habe mir zuerst das iPad angeschaut, natürlich ein tolles Teil, extrem groß, aber etwas unhandlich würde ich sagen. Aber sehe für mich bis jetzt noch kein Zweck drin, aber mit Sicherheit ein tolles Teil, für die Leute, die es haben möchten.

Das war aber nicht der Grund warum ich in einen Apple Store ging, sondern wegen dem iMac 27, werde den dann am Montag abholen, weil wir zurzeit weder noch eine Personal ID, Driver license oder eine ..Name vergessen haben. Deswegen müssen wir dann Montag zur Bank fahren, das Geld holen und dann Bar bezahlen. Freue mich natürlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurzeit hat es etwas geregnet bei mir, aber trotzdem sehr angenehm.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

mach mal foto deiner Wohnung... oder video. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2010)

_Wäre ich auch für , und aufjeden Fall nen Bild vom iMac ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Bild vom iMac 27, MacBook Pro, Time Capsule das kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe der große iMac sieht nicht so dämlich auf dem schmalen Schreibtisch aus.. werde ich dann sehen.

Man kann das Haus in Streetview anschauen, aber Ich werde nicht die Straße Euch sagen, so persönlich kenne Ich Euch nicht.

Bilder dann vom Haus... wie gesagt - ich überlege es mir.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Jo, schließlich könnte es ja passieren das ich mit meinen 12 aufem Konto nach Amerika fliege und dich besuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Klar, Houseparty bei Soramac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer übernimmt die Anreisekosten? *g*


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Klar, Houseparty bei Soramac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Vulkan wurde nämlich alles von mir geplant, so dass keiner zu mir kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ich habe bei Dominos (USA weiter Pizza, Sandwiches, Chicken.. Lieferant) bestellt über das Internet. Das ist richtig lustig, man kann wirklich alles auswählen z.B. bei der Pizza, ob eine Seite nur belegt werden soll, wie viel Käse und was drauf soll, nachdem man dann bestellt hat, erscheint eine Status-Leiste, von Überprüfung, bis zum backen und fertig machen, zum liefern. Bei den gilt, was länger als 20 Minuten dauert, ist die Bestellung kostenlos.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Aso. Ja. Hmm. Aber das hält ja nun nichtmehr solange an - und wenn kommen wir mitm Luxusschiff an - ein Frachtschiff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der KOnstenrückerstattung hat man aber auch bei manchen Pizzalieferanten - zumindest hier im Norden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

In dem Dorf , in dem ich wohnte, war es der letzte Mist. Bist die mal geliefert haben, hat es über 40 Minuten gedauert, da hatte man schon kein Hunger mehr. Dann auch erst ab 17:00 ... Provinzdorf.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Jo. Ist ja auch bei Jedem Laden anders und auch in jeder Region.
Nja. Bin mal pennen - morgen kommt Freundin und joa. Ich hätte heute zumindest mal aufräumen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und übermorgen geht auch wieder die Schule los :s


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Du weißt das schon Sonntag ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sora, gib mal die Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will mal ne ultimaive pizza machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Glaub da musst du dich zuerst registrieren www.dominos.com


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2010)

Nettes Konzept.. sowas brauchen wir hier auch, normaler Pizzadienst ist ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Please reward your driver for awesomeness.*


[/font]

Dein Fahrer war wohl nicht so awesome wenn er 40 Minuten gebraucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Rofl - die haben sogar eine extra Auswahlmöglichkeit wenn man es sich in die Schule liefern lassen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

In Deutschland hat es immer über 40 Minuten gebraucht..

Ja bei Dominos haben die ziemlich viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten, da kannst du mehrere Adressen hinzufügen, wo es hingeliefert werden soll, ob du es selber abholen möchtest oder es geliefert haben möchtest. War ziemlich cool, bequeme Amys ;D


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> bequeme Amys ;D



Das sieht man vielen auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Gibt sogar Drive ins für Apotheken und Starbucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gibt sogar Drive ins für Apotheken und Starbucks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorgen mache ich mir erst bei Drive ins für Parkscheinautomaten und Zahnärzten.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Zahnärzte, stelle ich mir lustig vor.

Hingefahren, Tür aufgemacht - eine Liege  fährt an die Autotür hin - dann quer aus dem Auto hingelegt, dann behandelt, bezahlt, weggefahren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bilder dann vom Haus... wie gesagt - ich überlege es mir.


was warum hast du so angst? ich FAX das Bild gleich an einen Axt Mörder...  der wird dich finden muahahahaha... 

Sora geht in die Schule Lehre stellt sora vor "Hallo, das ist Sorca bla bla bla bla bla aus Deutschland" das erst kind Schreit "NAZI"... ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Wegen den Bildern, glaube nicht das es irgendjemand hier angeht. Möchte ja auch keine Bilder von deinem Haus sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der Schule habe ich auch schonmal gedacht, ich komme bestimmt in so eine Nazi Fan Gruppe und werde dann gleich der Anführer und wenn es Stress gibt, werde ich dann immer so vorgeschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich FAX das Bild gleich an einen Axt Mörder... der wird dich finden muahahahaha...



Axtmörder sind unkewl.

Er bringt ihn mit nem Tacker aussem Euro Shop um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Sora... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-YaEEaGI80


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Achja Sora...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind Amys... die sind so Dumm mache glauben noch Hitler wäre an der mache wissen nicht mal das es auch andere Länder aussehr Amerika gibt.... ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wegen den Bildern, glaube nicht das es irgendjemand hier angeht. Möchte ja auch keine Bilder von deinem Haus sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumal das hier ja ein öffentliches Forum ist und damit jeder die Bilder sehen könnte... also kann ich das schon verstehen. 
Und solange es dir gefällt ist ja auch egal wie das Haus aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Bilder vom iMac würde ich trotzdem gerne sehen wenn er da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Eben und wenn Ich jetzt schreibe, wer Bilder haben möchte, kann mich pe PM anschreiben, dann weiß ich was morgen in meinem Postfach los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Bilder mache, werde ich es ggf. an die Personen schicken, bei denen ich auch denke, das sie so was für sich behalten und keine dummen Kommentare loslassen.

Bilder von dem iMac werde ich auf jeden fall machen, auch wenn es zu erst eine schlechte Qualität haben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie groß der 27" iMac neben dem 15" MacBook Pro aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/p...C_13981897.html
> 
> Richtige Powermaschine.



Noch mit 4:3 Display! Das ja richtig antik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Übrigens ich war ja in Frankfurt am Tag der Eröffnung des Apple Store, da haben die Ersten 1000 Besucher ein T-Shirt bekommen. Als ich im Apple Store heute war in Florida, haben mich 2 Mitarbeiter darauf angesprochen, das es ein cooles T-Shirt wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Denke mal so, und zum Lappi, "für unternehmen geeignet" stell dir das mal heute vor, bis das ding startet, ist die schicht rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sora, son Shirt ? mal abgesehen von dem kewlen jungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp komm mal kurz steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Stimmt, so könnt es aussehen. Als Ich heute vor dem Teil wieder stand und ein Video lief.. das Bild haut ein wirklich extrem um.

Wie sagt Apple so gerne: Deine Augen werden Augen machen.


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2010)

Ein offizielles Apple T-Shirt? Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wäre mal wieder für einen neuen Apple Store in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie sagt Apple so gerne: Deine Augen werden Augen machen.


Klar, bei den Preisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Ein offizielles Apple T-Shirt? Nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SO in meiner nähe darf ruhig einer kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat bestimmt so eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Habe mein T-Shirt an eine Freundin geschenkt, hatte 5 Stück, war mit meiner Familie dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist Shefanix da?.. muss dem sagen, Japanerinnen sind cool und hübsch ;p

Zu dem T-Shirt ja, aber finde: Große Bockenheimer Straße sieht cooler aus, als Eldon Square - für Deutschland! ;D


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist Shefanix da?.. muss dem sagen, Japanerinnen sind cool und hübsch ;p



Bis sie dann japanisch mit dir reden ^^


----------



## Rethelion (18. April 2010)

Also bei uns kann man sich bei CallaPizza ja so ähnlich die Pizzas zusammenstellen; bei mir dauert das aber auch immer so 45m bis die Pizza geliefert wird. Was anders, wie aktualisiere ich diese BC2-Statistik?

EDIT: Und warum habe ich sooft kein Fadenkreuz und keine Minimap?


----------



## muehe (18. April 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Tach Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieht doch gut aus 

ansonsten hättest du es bei martma ausm HWLuxx (http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f81/martmas-casemodding-bilder-thread-557071-47.html) bzw. http://www.stempel-hauser.de/page.php?43 machen lassen können 

wenns mal nicht mehr gefällt kann man ja immernoch neuen Deckel bestellen für 20 Euro und machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (18. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und warum habe ich sooft kein Fadenkreuz und keine Minimap?



In manchen servern Ausgeschaltet für höheren schwierigkeitsgrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man reinkommt steht links manchmal sone Tabelle wo drinsteht was ein und aus ist, manchmal kann man dann auch nimmer mit Q die feinde Markieren

wie heisst du bei bc2 ?? =P


----------



## Asoriel (18. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ansonsten hättest du es bei martma ausm HWLuxx (http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f81/martmas-casemodding-bilder-thread-557071-47.html) bzw. http://www.stempel-h....de/page.php?43 machen lassen können



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt, mit ihm stand ich auch in Kontakt. Wäre aber auf ~35€ gekommen und ein passendes Packet für den Deckel hätte ich auch nicht gehabt. Außerdem ist so mein Basteldrang mal wieder befriedigt worden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> In manchen servern Ausgeschaltet für höheren schwierigkeitsgrad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HC=HARDCORE MODUS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:


Also 
1. Rebbull für den 29 April (ok) 
2. Freundin weis bescheit am 29 april bin nich nicht erreichpaar (ok)
3. am 29 April frei genommen (ok) 
4. Splinter Cell vorbestellen (mach ich heute abend noch) also ich bin bereit für den 29 April...  xD

5. auf die CE Sabbern (ok) 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5gHowbfUUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




also ich bin bereit für den 29 April...  xD


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du weißt das schon Sonntag ist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast recht O.o
Dann fängt ja morgen schon wieder die Schule an - und ich muss noch Physikreferat vorbereiten sowie Englischvokabeln lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. April 2010)

hmm Schule schonwieder 14 Jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Ich hab noch mind. 3 Jahre über + eventuell studieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich find das sooo öde. Ich sag nur Schulsport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - am schlimmsten finde ich noch Mathe und Physik und Kunst XD
in dem Rest komme ich überall gut mit und ab nächstes Jahr hab ich auch nurnoch von den 4 Fächern Sport und Mathe..


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

ahahahaha, sogeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Southpark Facebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Son, that's wonderfull Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hast recht O.o
> Dann fängt ja morgen schon wieder die Schule an - und ich muss noch Physikreferat vorbereiten sowie Englischvokabeln lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achja Das Waren noch zeiten.... Muss heut Abend noch meinen Kampfrucksack packe *kotz*


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Stan guckt auf dein Facebook Profil, "You habe 845.000 Friends" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stan, Add your Grandma, no dad, Stan, shes 92 Years old, add her.

Einfach göttlich

Edit: LOL jetzt ist Cartman bei Chatroulett.

A guy jerking off, "click", another guy jerking off, "click", oh wait , ... Jerking guy again 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2010)

Ja, eine schöne Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute/dsds-boykott-im-internet-bluemchen-soll-bohlen-schlagen-1559096.html*

mitmach0rn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Pff, ich gebe doch keinen Geld für den Crap aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kauft euch mal alle das Spiel hier Klick

Das macht irre fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis 16 Player online, 4 coop modus etc pp. und 2,45 ist auch net wirklic hviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV9Zn3ksTUU


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Pff, ich gebe doch keinen Geld für den Crap aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sieht mal richtig funny aus aber bis ich geld im paypal hab ist das weekendoff vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich kauf mir für 0,99Euro denn Monstertruck für JC2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bestimmt Irre witzig


----------



## Shefanix (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist Shefanix da?.. muss dem sagen, Japanerinnen sind cool und hübsch ;p



Ja, ich bin da. Und ich muss dir gleich sagen: DU bist einfach nur fies. Bist erst kurz da und kommst sofort in solch einen Genuss :/

Wie dem auch sei... viel Spaß dort drüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Hehe, nein so ist es nicht. Ich habe in meiner alten Klasse eine Japanerin gehabt und wir haben uns vor dem Tag als ich gegangen bin uns nochmals getroffen und dabei habe ich Sie mehr kennen gelernt und joa... not bad und wir meinten beide, hätten mehr zusammen machen soll und jetzt so weit entfernt ;/


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

haha lol 

Klick


----------



## Rethelion (18. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> In manchen servern Ausgeschaltet für höheren schwierigkeitsgrad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Modus ist gar nicht mal so schlecht; da spiele ich besser als im normalen Modus.

Ingame heisse ich auch Rethelion.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine anständige Seite zum bloggen, welche auch Bekannt ist.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Twitter, Facebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ja wien blog, kannst jeden Crap in die Welt posaunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Aber man kann doch in Facebook und Twitter keine Texte hinschreiben, das sind doch nur kleine Meldungen was man zurzeit macht.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2010)

_http://de.wordpress.com/ vllt Sora?_


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Hmm.. ich bin ja zurzeit schon bei Facebook und Twitter, aber da kann man irgendwie nicht wirklich Blogeinträge schreiben z.B. mit Bildern auch.


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2010)

_Da schon - Vetaro (aus dem HdRO-Forum) bloggt da auch..daher kenn ich die Seite.._


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

LOL sachen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da schon - Vetaro (aus dem HdRO-Forum) bloggt da auch..daher kenn ich die Seite.._



Kannst mir mal ein Link von Ihm schicken, wie das ganze so aussieht?


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Guck mal hier Sora Klick

Das ist ne Liste mit den beliebtesten Blogs der USA.


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich bin ja zurzeit schon bei Facebook und Twitter



Wie heisst du denn bei Twitter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie heisst du denn bei Twitter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://twitter.com/ivenawesome

Glaub ich hab was gefunden.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Epic story full of win!


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

haha, ich wäre auch gerne bei der WM dabei, obwohl meine GLotze reicht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. April 2010)

Mein neuer Lieblings Song  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJlN9jdQFSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 wie so? 

DARUM 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TszuTgFx93U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 FUCKING EPIC!


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

So.. hab jetzt ein Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Kleiner Tipp: Lies es, möglichst mehrmals, Kontrolle und überprüf es mit Rechtschreibfunktionen. Liest sich ehrlich gesagt alles andere als angenehm.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Hört sich an als wenn du ne Nacherzählung geschrieben hast.

und du wiederholst dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du gingst in den Store wegen dem Mac, dann haste iPad gesehen, aber darum warste net da, sondern wegen dem mac. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ahahahaha, sogeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibts die Folge nicht auf deutsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Gibts die Folge nicht auf deutsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was versteht man denn da net ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Southpark auf deutsch stinkt.
Eigentlich stinken alle US-Serien auf deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NCIS is da so ziemlich die einzige Aussage. :S
CIS macht aus den Schauspieler arrogante Schnösel, bei Scrubs gibts gar keine Witze mehr, Southpark hat grauenvolle Stimmen, die Stimme von Dr.House gehört gleichzeitig zu mindestens 3 anderen Schauspielern und 2 And A Half Men ist auf deutsch auch maximal zum Grinsen.
Alles für die Tonne... :X


----------



## Crucial² (18. April 2010)

Verstehen tu ich alles, hatte in meinem (Real-)Schul Abschluss ne 1 in Englisch Mündlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich bin kaputt und müde und mir ist eine Englische Folge jetzt zu Anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

@Kyra

Naja, Scrubs finde ich immer noch genial, die 8 Staffel ist aber net nur auf Spaß ausgelegt

2 And a halt men finde ich auch gut.

Simpsons ftw

Dr. House geht so, war mal gut.

NCIS ist eig ganz ok, aber schaue ich trotzdem nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hört sich an als wenn du ne Nacherzählung geschrieben hast.
> 
> und du wiederholst dich
> 
> ...



Ja, da habe ich was vertauscht.

Und das waren eigentlich die zwei einzigsten Blogs, sonst kommen keine Nacherzählungen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Kann morgen net Samstag sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. April 2010)

Dienstag würde ich persönlich besser finden :>


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dienstag würde ich persönlich besser finden :>



Ne, das heißt...
1. Woche hat schon angefangen
und
2. Der Tag Freitag mit Referat worauf ich keine Lust habe rückt näher.


----------



## Rethelion (18. April 2010)

@Kyra: Southpark hat grauenvolle Stimmen? Dann hast du die Deutschen anscheinend bisher nicht gehört,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was besseres als Family Guy gibts eh ned^^


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Kyra: Southpark hat grauenvolle Stimmen? Dann hast du die Deutschen anscheinend bisher nicht gehört,oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er meint die deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Er meint die deutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie hab ich das Wort deutsch in allen Zeilen ausgeblendet, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Kyra: Southpark hat grauenvolle Stimmen? Dann hast du die Deutschen anscheinend bisher nicht gehört,oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sprach ja von den deutschen Stimmen. Und Family Guy auf deutsch ist wie Scrubs. Die Witze gehen total verloren. :S


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Wort deutsch in allen Zeilen ausgeblendet, sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh ich, schreckliche Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. April 2010)

Burn Notice auf deutsch is auch schlecht :/


----------



## Crucial² (18. April 2010)

Okay, hab die Southpark Folge grade angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist echt geil, aber kommt nicht an "Make Love, not Warcraft" ran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



By the way: Habe grade mal nach diesem "Chat Roulette" gegoogelt. Benutzt das jemand von euch? Habe jetzt nur lesen können das da jeder zweite seinen Pipi in die Kamera hält. oO


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Die Facebook Folge schlägt die WoW Folge um Längen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. April 2010)

Niiiiiemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> By the way: Habe grade mal nach diesem "Chat Roulette" gegoogelt. Benutzt das jemand von euch? Habe jetzt nur lesen können das da jeder zweite seinen Pipi in die Kamera hält. oO



http://vimeo.com/9669721 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Jap, ich hab von 100 Leuten 2 Mädchen gehabt - aber hey. Die Eine kam sogar aus Kiel und sah garnicht so übel aus O.o - aber ich hab zurzeit keinen Bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Facebook Folge schlägt die WoW Folge um Längen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Platz 1: WoW Folge, 2. Facebook Folge, 3. Alle in denen Cartman Kyle beleidigt 4. Alle in denen Kenny stirbt.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Platz 1: WoW Folge, 2. Facebook Folge, 3. Alle in denen Cartman Kyle beleidigt 4. Alle in denen Kenny stirbt.



Ne.

Facebook > Phantasieland Folge(n) > WoW Folge > Hippie Folge


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2010)

Platz 1: Tiger Woods-Folge
Platz 2: Make Love, not Warcraft
Platz 3: Facebook-Folge
Platz 4: Minorities in my waterpark-Folge
Platz 5: Fishdicks-Folge
(...)


----------



## Crucial² (18. April 2010)

Gib mal nen (deutschen) Link zur Hippie Folge pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Hier, das wäre doch mal nen Netzteil für den einen XFX Fernatiker aus dem einen Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib mal bitte einer nen Link zur Tiger Woods Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Platz 1: Tiger Woods-Folge
> Platz 2: Make Love, not Warcraft
> Platz 3: Facebook-Folge
> Platz 4: Minorities in my waterpark-Folge
> ...



Stimmt, die Tiger Woods Folge hab ich ganz vergessen. Sexual Addiction ausgelöst von nem Alien das in Indepence Hall lebt und von dort aus ein Virus verbreitet. Göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.southpark...n/1401/?lang=en

Ist die Tiger Woods Folge.

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1110/
http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1111/
http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1112/

Sind die Fantasielandfolgen.

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1108/?lang=
Klassiker: Die Tourette Folge!


----------



## Shefanix (18. April 2010)

Ach, ich muss mir wohl South Park nochmal angucken. Habe soviele Folgen verpasst oder nur halb gesehen. Hab ich ja was zu tun :>


Hab mir grad mal im Luxx das 5800XM gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Der eine ist geil mit seinem "Wenn zu ... [Flamewort] sagen dürfe, wäre ich sooo glücklich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Blöder Jude, dumme Judenschlampe, ähh danke Erik, omg ich kann netm ehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Beste ist eigentlich das grandé finale mit den ganzen Pedos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"OH SHIT IT'S CHRIS HANSON" - boom! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Wer ust Chris Hanson ? o_O


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Der Fernsehtyp in der Tourette Folge.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Habs auch gerade gesehen ^^

Wie, es gibt garkeine Kekse ? Boom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. April 2010)

*Hab mir heute mal GTA 2 bei Chip-Online runtergeladen und grad bisschen gezockt: Ist so geil. Habe jetzt mind. ne Stunde nur mit geilen verfolgungsjagden verbracht. Und bisschen Missonen gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GTA 2 ist einfach ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Das ist nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Madballs ist auch geil Crucial, wenn du STeam und nen Clickandbuy Acc hast, kauf das, nur 2,48 dieses We noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH5IYwcZx1E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6rNvgYx7Qg&feature=related


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. April 2010)

Ouch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Ohren. Die Stimmen sind grauenvoll. :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. April 2010)

Nicht nur die Stimmen Hoch Deutsch allgemein ist grauenvoll....


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. April 2010)

Hab grad mal ein forenspiel eröffnet, ist ein zeichenspiel aber dafür muss man nicht Zeichnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur billige helden zeichnen xD
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/151211-hero-to-beat/


----------



## Erz1 (19. April 2010)

Erster Schultag vorbei und ich bin unzufrieden mit meiner Deutschnote --> 3+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, mein Deutschlehrer checkt nicht, was ich schreibe oder kommt nicht hinterher. Was ist bitte daran nicht zu verstehen, dass G8 Sparpolitik ist und die Kids dadurch zwischen (Spar-)Politik und Wirklichkeit stehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Stimmen Hoch Deutsch allgemein ist grauenvoll....



Sagt uns ein schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erz, du bist mit deiner Deutschnote unzufrieden ?

10 Klasse Abschlussprüfungen, ich schreibe ne 2, bekomme ne 3+ aufem Zeugnis, ne 2- hätte ich gebraucht um mein Q fürs Abi zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (19. April 2010)

Jo, hat mien Stolz sehr verletzt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso? Wasn das Q fürs Abi?
Bei usn gibt es nur Realschulprüfungen - und die muss man nur machen, wenn man keine Lust mehr hat oder wenn man wahrscheinlich den 11 Jahrgang nicht schafft, weil wir ohne Realschulabschluss den 11. und 12. Jahrgang machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Unsere Politiker haben Ahnung - das ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jo, hat mien Stolz sehr verletzt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



q= Qualifikationsvermerk auf dem Zeugnis, wenn man das nach der Zentralen Abschlussprüfung aufm Zeugnis hat darf man Abi auf einem Gymnasium machen, sonst kann man auf der Berufsschule son annerkennungsjahr oder so machen, dann darf man doch Fachabi machen^^


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

War auf ner Gesamtschule, und es gibt E und G Kurse.

Aber der 7 Klasse wird aufgeteilt, wer in Fächern wie Mathe, Englisch, Deutsch, Chemie undso besser als 3 ist, auch 3+ kommt in E kurs. E = Erweiterungskurs, halt für die, die es mehr "drauf" haben. 

G kurs = Grundkurs, halt wenn die Note schlechter als 3+ war, bei mir 3 -.-

Dann war ich im G Kurs, für das Abitur bzw FOR-Q braucht man 3 E-Kurse, ich hatte Mathe und Englisch E, und Deutsch und Chemie G, wobei Chemie na dran war, aber deutsch war näher an der 2.

Wenn man in nem Kurs zum Halbjahr ne 2- im G kurs hat, kommst du automatisch in den E Kurs, es sei denn du willst das nicht. Oder im E kurs hast du ne 5, dann kann es sein das du in den G Kurs kommst.

Und ich hatte ne 3 in Deutsch im G Kurs hätte ne 2- zum Halbjahr gebraucht, also als Note nach den Abschlussprüfungen, habe ne 2 geschrieben aber nur ne 3+ bekommen von der bekloppten.

Heißt also das ich keinen 3 E Kurs hatte und das Q dahin war. Aber, hey ich habe ja die tendenz zu 2 gehabt. Sicher wenn die Noten nach Abschlussprüfungen feststehen, es bedeutet das ich dann auf die Berufsschule gehe, bringt mir die Tendenzt zur 2 irre viel.


----------



## Erz1 (19. April 2010)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich :s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sowas hatte ich auch im letzten Halbjahreszeugnis, schreib in den Klausuren 3, 3+ und 2 und was krieg ich im Zeugnis? Ne 4. Und da die mündliche Note rein subjektiv sein kann, kann ich sie auch in keinster Weise ändern lassen. Aber sie muss mir auch ne nette Note dann im mündlichen Bereich gegeben haben. -.-
Vorallem kam das recht gut , sein Praktikum in einer Schule machen zu wollen, wo man im Fach ne 4 im Zeugnis stehen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> q= Qualifikationsvermerk auf dem Zeugnis, wenn man das nach der Zentralen Abschlussprüfung aufm Zeugnis hat darf man Abi auf einem Gymnasium machen, sonst kann man auf der Berufsschule son annerkennungsjahr oder so machen, dann darf man doch Fachabi machen^^



Ne, an Gesamtschulen kannst du im Regelfall immer Abitur machen, hätte ich ja dann gemacht, ich mache jetzt Fachabi am Berufskolleg.


----------



## Crucial² (19. April 2010)

Fuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte heute kommt mein PC, aber dem ist nicht so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar erst morgen... :O


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

Wah wah wah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stadt ist langweilig, gleich Nachhilfe Gammel ich jetztnochin dem Netz von iwem


----------



## Kyragan (19. April 2010)

Müsste eigentlich noch meine Bude aufräumen und nen Schreiben fürs Amt fertigmachen, aber meine Lust dazu tendiert gegen 0. :X


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

hol dir ne Putzfrau für paar Euro die Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. April 2010)

Die dann alles klaut was an Geld rumliegt und sich bei deinem Bier Bedient? xD


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

meine klaut nix aber lass auch gross nix rumliegen max. 100Euro

Bier trinkt die glaube nich wenn ich mal Lust hab und grad Kaffee koche dann gibs n Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. April 2010)

Wer mein Bier klaut hat sein Leben verwirkt!


----------



## Erz1 (19. April 2010)

So, Massenbestellung von Klinkenadaptern für meine Kopfhörer für mein Sony Ericsson Handy - warum bauen die nicht normal 3,5mm ein?
Mein letzter Adapter war nach ner Woche hinüber - kauf mir gleich am Besten 5 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kosten zwar weniger als 1&#8364; , dennoch doof.

/edit
Kann mir mal wer sagen, warum ich 5x Mal Versand zahlen muss vom selben Hersteller?


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

Heute nix los im Forum ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

irgendwie nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja kann ja nich jeden Tag sein und dann brauchst auch Stimmungsmacher bzw. jemanden der ne welle lostritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. April 2010)

SPLINTER CELL MUAHAHAHAHAHA Welle offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (19. April 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, warum eine Formatierung meiner neuen 1,5TB Festplatte von WD mit der Meldung "Kein NTFS-Sektor beschreibbar" fehlschlägt? Ist die Platte hin, oder mach ich da was falsch?



> C:\Users\Chosen>format H: /q
> Der Typ des Dateisystems ist RAW.
> Das neue Dateisystem ist NTFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## muehe (20. April 2010)

sry hab leider keine Ahnung 

kann aber auch daran liegen das ich unbewusst mal wieder 8 Pils getrunken hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum is ne HDD RAW formatiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Bei Euch ist bereits schon Nachts ich kam eben zurück mit meinem iMac 27'' und bin so glücklich, der Apple Mitarbeiter meinte: Ich wäre ein lucky man 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich rausging, haben zwei junge Kerle hinter her geschaut :>

Aber kann Ihn leider erst morgen oder übermorgen auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manno.

Bestimmt ist hier nicht mehr so viel Stimmung, weil Ich nicht mehr da bin ;p


----------



## muehe (20. April 2010)

dummer Hype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn du so ein Teil zuhause verpackt stehen hast, sogar als wirklich Apple-Hasser, da denke Ich nicht, das du dazu Nein sagst als Geschenk und es der Person wieder zurück gibst. 

Aber manche Leute haben halt einfach noch keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Als ich rausging, haben zwei junge Kerle hinter her geschaut :>



Ja darauf kannst du stolz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

Geschenkt würd ich den nehmen. Allerdings dann auch gleich wieder verkaufen und mit dem Geld nen schönen Urlaub in Forida machen.


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2010)

_Meine Fresse..gleich wieder so dumme Kommentare hinterher..wieso freut ihr euch nicht einfach für ihn? Wenn ihr neue PC-Hardware habt kommt doch auch immer ein "Lob" der Community..

Sora : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder machen! :>_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

Nun weis ich wie so Splinter Cell für Pc Später kommt... 


"Zusätzlich zu Ubisofts Vorhaben, die Papiernutzung in seinen Spielverpackungen einzuschränken, ist das Unternehmen eine Partnerschaft mit Technimark, Inc. eingegangen, um eine umweltfreundliche DVD-Hülle bei allen zukünftigen PC-Titeln in Nordamerika einzusetzen. Die aus 100% recyceltem Polypropylen gefertigte "ecoTech"-DVD-Hülle wird ihren ersten Einsatz mit der PC-Version von Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction am 27. April (Nordamerika-Releasedatum) haben. Ubisoft stattet seine PC-Titel in Nordamerika seit März 2010 mit digitalen Spielanleitungen aus."


Und das die Europäer es nicht früher bekommen dürfen sie auch warten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (20. April 2010)

> "ecoTech"-DVD-Hülle



Das hört sich irgendwie nach einer DVD in einem großen Erdklumpen an, die man erstmal ausgraben muss. Wahrscheinlich gibt's Spiele bald nur noch im Baumarkt mit Spaten dazu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meine Fresse..gleich wieder so dumme Kommentare hinterher..wieso freut ihr euch nicht einfach für ihn? Wenn ihr neue PC-Hardware habt kommt doch auch immer ein "Lob" der Community..
> _


Wie so ich freue mich für hin das die Filme/Serien Hirn Wäsche nun endgültig funktioniert hat! schließlich zahlt Apple Tausende an Dollars das seine MAC Kram im filmen/Serien auftauchen das ja alle meinen das ist Cool. :> 

Also ich bin ja Verkäufer in einem PC laden.

Freitag Abend.... Kunde kommt rein

"Guten Abend verkauft ihr auch IMAC's ?" ich natürlich Freundlich "Nein leider verkaufen wir keine Apple Produkte " der Kunde "Schade wollte einen für meinen Sohn kaufen die sind ja im Moment so in...  alle reden nur noch über Apple Sachen wie das Ipad da" Ich "Könnte ich sie vielleicht zu einem Guten Pc überreden? ihr Sohn ist sicher ein Pc Spieler?" (Hust jaja man muss ja was verkaufen xD) der Nette Vater "Leider nein mein Sohn sagt Apple Pc sind 1000 mal besser.. müssen sie ja auch sein da sie überall in Filmen und so sind, und alle nur noch über gute Apple Sachen Reden denn noch viele Dank Schönen Abend noch"  O.o


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Euch ist bereits schon Nachts ich kam eben zurück mit meinem iMac 27'' und bin so glücklich, der Apple Mitarbeiter meinte: Ich wäre ein lucky man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Mach mal Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Kumpel von mir wollte sich auch eins kaufen, aber dem wars dann zu teuer. Und für mich kommt Apple nicht in Frage weils für Gamer einfach nicht gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. April 2010)

das Ding is doch riesig 

sitze ca. 70 cm vom Monitor weg 27" wäre mir da viel zu gross aber IPS is schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Euch ist bereits schon Nachts ich kam eben zurück mit meinem iMac 27'' und bin so glücklich, der Apple Mitarbeiter meinte: Ich wäre ein lucky man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal: Glückwunsch.
Zweitens: Gekauft hätt ich mir keinen, aber geschenkt würd ich ihn sicherlich nehmen. Sind mir einfach zu teuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die MacBooks und iMacs sind echt brauchbar und schick sind die eh.

Mich stört an Apple eigentlich nur der Hype um iPhone und iPad. Bei allen anderen Geräten sind ja eigentlich alle Dinge vorhanden, die man sucht.


----------



## muehe (20. April 2010)

aber langsam könnten sie die 5xxx Serie verbauen 

welche CPU ist da eigentlich drin


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Den 27er gibts mit nem C2D, nem i5 750 und nem i7 glaub 860 oder gar 920.

Soweit ich weiß wollte Apple ja im 27er die HD5xxx einbauen, aber hat von AMD nicht rechtzeitig genug Samples bekommen um die Chips verbauen zu können. Wenn wir ehrlich sind brauchts in nem Mac eigentlich nichtmal ne HD48x0, geschweige denn HD58x0 oder HD57x0. Zum Zocken sind die Dinger eh nicht gedacht.


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2010)

_Mit dem 920 nicht - sonst stimmt das :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Dann ists n 860er. Hab grad bei Apple geschaut. Die schreiben da was von 2,8GHz, also ists ein i7 860. Der C2D ist übrigens ein E8600 oder ein E7600.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich den aus packe, werde ich auch Fotos machen.

Denke mal die Freude wird noch größer sein als mein ehemaliger Rechner. Da habe ich mich genau so gefreut als ich die GTX260 ausgepackt hab.. da hat meine Mutter noch gemeint, wie kann man sich über so was freuen ;p

den iMac 27  den ich ausgewählt habe, enthält ein i7 Prozessor, 8GB RAM, 1TB Festplatte und eine HD4850 512mb


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2010)

_Nette "Zusammenstellung"..freu dich drauf! ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Meinte der auch an der  Kasse: Quadcore... 8GB RAM.. nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich noch genommen habe dazu: iWork Family, Aperture 3, Apple Remote.

Aber ich habe dafür lange gespart, nicht das ihr alle denkt, ich habe mir das so aus der Hosentasche gezogen :<


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2010)

Moin, ich hätte mal eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Zusammenstell[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ung Thema beim 450€ ist folgendes Mainboard aufgelistet : Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sind die guten Mainboards wirklich so viel teurer geworden und könnte man sparen wenn man keine extrafunktion benötigt? Und wenn man überhaupt nicht und in einem fall übertaktet?[/font]


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Dickes GZ Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin sehr gesannt auf die Bilder... nette Konfig auf jeden Fall, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Als ich rausging, haben zwei junge Kerle hinter her geschaut :>



1. Klingt das irgendwie schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Vllt bist du auch in Hundescheiße getreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber freue mich auch auf Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. April 2010)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte mal eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



75 Euro ist ja nich wirklich teuer für ein Board

ca. 20 Euro könntest sparen http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a433034.html , http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a452148.html


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Klingt das irgendwie schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe nein, sie standen an einem Mac und als Ich vorbei lief mit meinem Vater und die Kerle den Karton geh sehen haben, haben sie hinterher geschaut. Extrem schwer das Teil, mein lieber Scholli ;p


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2010)

Ist mir bewusst, mein Kumpel wird jedoch auf keinen fall übertackten und dachte da könnte mein bei guter qualität etwas spaaren ^^
Mir ist klar das das Board wichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie ich sehe haben die beiden Boards kein USB3,oder?


----------



## muehe (20. April 2010)

nein haben kein USB 3


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2010)

okay danke. Kleine Frage noch ^^

Ich könnte ja USB3 an die USB2 Steckplätze anschließen,ich profitiere nur nicht von der besseren Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit,oder?


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Das Forum spinnt seit Tagen schon rum.. macht überhaupt kein Spaß mehr hier zu schreiben :<


----------



## Erz1 (20. April 2010)

Ja, manchmal, schon nervig. Vorallem mit dem Steambrowser kriegt man das Kot*en. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigen Glückwunsch zum Mac - schick die Dinger, dagegen kann man nichts sagen.
Vorallem die Macbooks sprechen vom Design her absolut an - bloß zu teuer. Das Geld hätte ich ja - aber ich brauch erstmal nen gescheiten Desktop-PC zum Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Bei mir gibts überhaupt keine Probleme hier im Forum? :O


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> okay danke. Kleine Frage noch ^^
> 
> Ich könnte ja USB3 an die USB2 Steckplätze anschließen,ich profitiere nur nicht von der besseren Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit,oder?



USB ist generell abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sobald ich den aus packe, werde ich auch Fotos machen.



Du hast denn noch nicht aus gepackt? O.o ^^ 

Also PACK DEN AUS WILL FOTOS SEHEN! xD^^ 

keine 3 Tag in Amerika und schon muss der die Ganzen Mc Donalds Packungen und Pizza und Donuts Schachtel erst mal weg Reumen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Jaaaa... ich habe den noch nicht ausgepackt. Stattdessen kann Ich nur auf den Karton schauen :x

Bis jetzt war Ich noch nicht beim Mc Donalds, dafür in so einem typischen Restaurant, 50er Jahre mit den silbernen Stühlen und den Sitzbänken ;p

Aber ich nehme ab, anstatt zu ;p


----------



## Rethelion (20. April 2010)

Ich würd den ersten Monat nur zum Taco Bell, solange bis mir das Zeugs zum Hals raushängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Taco Bell ist eigentlich nur für den hohlen Zahn, aber mir schmeckt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würd den ersten Monat nur zum Taco Bell, solange bis mir das Zeugs zum Hals raushängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er kann dir ja eins mit Luftpost Schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Yay! Die Bestätigung ist da: AMD wird ihre 28nm GPUs(voraussichtl. 1. oder 2.Q 2011) bei Globalfoundries fertigen lassen. Dann fällt endlich der Flaschenhals TSMC weg und vor allem klebt auf den Chips dann "Made in Germany"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Hier ist ja echt keine Stimmung mehr ;P


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Erinnert mich mal, dass ich heute Abend nen Stream suche. Heute spielt Inter gegen Barca...


----------



## Shefanix (20. April 2010)

Samstag gehts nach Dortmund - Fußball schauen :>


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Apples Entwicklungs-Abteilung ist sicherer, als manche Bank: Die Büros liegen hinter zahlreichen Sicherheitstüren, die mit Keycards und Zahlen-Codes gesichert sind. Prototypen werden kontinuierlich abgedeckt. Wird die Abdeckung entfernt, um an dem Gerät zu arbeiten, muss eine rote Warnleuchte eingeschaltet werden, die alle Beteiligten darauf hinweisen soll, dass nun besonders nach ungewünschten Mitwissern Ausschau gehalten werden muss. Viele der Arbeitsplätze sind zudem videoüberwacht.


[/font]

Quelle: CHIP.de

Ist ja schlimmer, als wenn eine Atombombe gezündet wird.


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Wird bei anderen Großkonzernen kaum anders sein. Information ist Trumpf und wer weiß, was der Konkurrent plant kann eben auch nen eigenes Produkt als Gegner platzieren.


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

JUHU!


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meine Fresse..gleich wieder so dumme Kommentare hinterher..wieso freut ihr euch nicht einfach für ihn? Wenn ihr neue PC-Hardware habt kommt doch auch immer ein "Lob" der Community..
> 
> Sora :
> 
> ...



Jaja, hast ja recht.

@Soromac: Gratuliere zur getätigten Neuanschaffung und hoffe, daß du damit rundum glücklich wirst.

Wohnst du eigentlich nun am Meer? Und wie weit ist Miami weg?


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Ich wohne in Naples, ca. 2 Stunden entfernt von Miami. Wohne aber nicht am Meer, aber zurzeit ist ziemlich viel stress, zumal die Anmeldung eines Auto sich deutlich schwieriger gestalten lässt, als in Deutschland.

Es wird Höhen und Tiefen geben.

Und danke, ist ziemlich beschissen, wenn der iMac da im Karton steht und man Ihn noch nicht aufmachen möchte, weil man noch nicht im richtigen Haus ist :>

Aber denke heut Abend ist es dann soweit.


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber denke heut Abend ist es dann soweit.



Wir haben doch schon .... achne, USA und so :>


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

Und was hätte gegen Miami gesprochen? Naples hört sich irgendwie so nach Kaff an und Käffer in Amerika...oO

Da schau:

Naples hat doch nen Strand, du hast ihn nur noch nicht gefunden.^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Naples_Beach3.jpg&filetimestamp=20070207202335


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Naples, ca. 2 Stunden entfernt von Miami. Wohne aber nicht am Meer, aber zurzeit ist ziemlich viel stress, zumal die Anmeldung eines Auto sich deutlich schwieriger gestalten lässt, als in Deutschland.


Du musst aber in Maryland wohnen Hmpf... dort wohnt auch Sam Fisher :[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]> ^^[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


Klos schrieb:


> Und was hätte gegen Miami gesprochen?


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Tornados? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Hurricans. Aber da ists wohl egal, wo in Florida du wohnst. Tornados gibts im mittleren Westen, aber da will eh keiner wohnen. Erst recht nicht freiwillig... :S


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

Miami gehört jetzt nicht zu den Städten, welche andauernd von Tornados heimgesucht werden.
Die sind eher weiter landeinwärts:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/Tornado_Alley.gif

Außerdem gibt es die in Deutschland auch. Schau mal, was allein 2009 so alles los war:

http://www.tornadoliste.de/

Und ja, es gab und gibt auch in Deutschland Tornados der F5-Kategorie.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Zumindest ist da heute wohl gutes Wetter - 26°C laut Wetterapp *neid* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei Google Maps und Co siehts auch nach einer schönen Gegend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zumindest ist da heute wohl gutes Wetter - 26°C laut Wetterapp *neid*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh minus 26°C, kuschlig warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whats happend to your avatar ? o_O


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

Naja, in Florida hast du fast immer gutes Wetter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für mich käme wenn dann nur Miami in Frage. Am liebsten aber garnicht USA sondern Australien. Melbourne wäre nice: http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/1201688625000/00496/melb3_DW_Reise_Melb_496632g.jpg


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Ist der bei euch auch weg? Ich dachte schon das liegt nur an mir weil mir auch diese Punkte unter dem User-Titel nicht mehr angezeigt werden... einen Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Das ist ein Bindestrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Richtig bei mir scheint gerade die Sonne.

Miami kam halt jetzt nicht direkt in die Frage, weil wir da nur einmal waren zur Besichtigung und in Naples ist es ruhiger, stressfreier und schöner angelegt, gepflegt.

in Miami ist es wieder dreckiger, mehr Stress.


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

Sicherlich auch deutlich teurer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sicherlich auch deutlich teurer.



Wäre mir Egal wenn ich nach Feierabend immer Strand Bunny mit nach Hause nehmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wäre mir Egal wenn ich nach Feierabend immer Strand Bunny mit nach Hause nehmen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass das maldeine Freundin hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, jaja würde ich jetzt auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/Inter-gegen-Barca-Champions-League-Live-Stream_41846386.html

Weiß nicht wer das nochmals wollte, Kyragan?


----------



## Erz1 (20. April 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht wer mit Windows Live Messenger helfen?
Ich bin bereit für die Klapse, ej. Das regt micht nurnoch auf, während des Schreibens und auch so stockt MSN immer wieder für 2-6 Sekunden und das Windoof 7 Ladezeichen kommt. Auch wenn ich mich anmelde, hab ich 5 MInuten keine Rückmeldung, dann gehts. CPU Leistung springt bei dem Mist auf 100%..
Ich hab gemerkt, dass unten sone Leiste mit den alten Statusmeldungen durchläuft und er bei bestimmten Meldungen immer stockt.
Kann mir wer helfen? Ich könnt das Ding wegfetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Kennt jemand eine Seite mit guten Desktop-Bildern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. April 2010)

Wallpaper?
http://wall.alphacoders.com/
find die Seite bisher ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/

Alle Größen.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2010)

Jepp, Interfacelift ist toll <3


----------



## Dagonzo (20. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, in Florida hast du fast immer gutes Wetter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also Miami ist der letzte Rotz an Städten in den USA. Einfach nur eine total hässliche Stadt. Häuser von aussen bunt und von innen vermodert. Extreme Kriminalität usw. Wenn, dann schon San Francisco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. April 2010)

Kennst du die Distanz zwischen Miami und San Francisco?
Ich persönlich würde zu New York tendieren, wenns in Amerika sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. April 2010)

Ja kenne ich, weil ich alle diese Orte schon bereist habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

New York stinkt... eine einzige große Klimaanlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber sehenswert


----------



## Kyragan (20. April 2010)

An New York ist Manhattan beeindruckend und der Rest genau das Gegenteil von sehenswert oder gar schön. Miami find ich durch den Strand und die Umgebung selbst sehr beeindruckend. 
San Francisco würde ich den beiden Städten wohl aber auch vorziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Naja, Queens kann sich schon sehen lassen! Meine Verwandten wohnen dort. 

By the way: Schon jemand wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

yarrrrr


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2010)

Also, eine Bekannte von mir war 2 Jahre in Miami und die war begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, eine Bekannte von mir war 2 Jahre in Miami und die war begeistert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war aber nicht zufällig Griselda Blanco, oder? Der hats in Miami auch ganz gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Hehe, interessante Geschichte! Kannte ich noch gar nicht...


----------



## Desdinova (21. April 2010)

Jo, in Miami wars mal recht ungemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Doku Cocaine Cowboys ist auch sehr sehenswert. Da wird das alles recht gut aufgearbeitet.


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2010)

Nö, die von der ich rede steht nicht so auf Kokain und Crack. Und soweit ich weiß, hat sie auch noch keinen umgebracht. Und sollte sie das jemals tun, wird es wohl ihr Freund sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Jo, in Miami wars mal recht ungemütlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is Hammer die Doku und wie leicht das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum hab ich da nicht gelebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Alte hats versaut

ohne die Milliarden würde Miami heute so nicht aussehen

2te Teil auch interessant


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

wuh, Brief von der Bindeswehr. Da ich Fachabi mache werde ich soim 2. Teil meines 2 jahres vom Abi meine Musterung haben, hurra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. April 2010)

Normal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> wuh, Brief von der Bindeswehr. Da ich Fachabi mache werde ich soim 2. Teil meines 2 jahres vom Abi meine Musterung haben, hurra.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab meine Nächstes Jahr im Herbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Desdinova (21. April 2010)

Is ja nur ein Tag und wenn du verweigerst, hast du mit dem Club auch nie wieder was zu tun. Muss man heute eigentlich immer noch mit einer engen Badehose (also keine Short 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) im Warteraum rumsitzen oder war das nur bei mir so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. April 2010)

bei mir war das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. April 2010)

Bei mir stand das, glaub ich, im Musterungsbescheid, dass man am besten sowas tragen soll. Dieses Höllending liegt heute noch als Mahnmal im Schrank. Ins Schwimmbad würden mich damit aber keine zehn Pferde kriegen.


----------



## Kyragan (21. April 2010)

Ne, nur Sportklamotten und Badelatschen.


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Also, gestern Abend/Nacht zum erstenmal Modern Warfare 2 Online gezockt aufm PC: Es ist der wahnsinn, noch geiler als auf der PS3! Cheater hab ich noch keinen gesehen (~4 Stunden Spielzeit) und das mit den Servern hat immer sehr gut hingehauen! Und obwohl ich eig. Schwaches Internet habe (weniger als 1k DSL), hatte ich 3 Grüne Balken und keinerlei Laggs.


----------



## Kyragan (21. April 2010)

Nur doof, dass 3 grüne Balken in der Standardkonfiguration schon 100-200ms bedeuten, was für schnelles Onlinegaming einfach zu viel ist. Ich hab den Lag selbst bei Schusswechseln, nicht nur beim Kniven gespürt. Dazu muss man dafür schon fast Glück haben nen guten Host zu erwischen. 
Da lob ich mir dedicated Server, wie in CoD4 oder BC2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Kann gut sein dass es 100-20ms bedeutet, wichtig für mich ist aber nur das was ich auch Spüre an Verzögerung. Und ich habe nichts gespürt, weder beim Knifen, noch beim Schießen o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von demher bin ich zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Also, gestern Abend/Nacht zum erstenmal Modern Warfare 2 Online gezockt aufm PC: Es ist der wahnsinn, noch geiler als auf der PS3! Cheater hab ich noch keinen gesehen (~4 Stunden Spielzeit) und das mit den Servern hat immer sehr gut hingehauen! Und obwohl ich eig. Schwaches Internet habe (weniger als 1k DSL), hatte ich 3 Grüne Balken und keinerlei Laggs.



Naja - ganz wirst Du weder Lags noch Cheater vermeiden koennen. Aber beides gibt es nun mal in Online-Shootern. Das Match-Finding funktioniert mittlerweile recht gut, momentan ist auf dem PC nur 1 Bug richtig nervig: Wenn man in ein Spiel kommt, kommt es ab und zu vor, dass sich keiner bewegen kann. Tritt noch nicht lange auf - muss also irgendwann mit einem Update ins Spiel gelangt sein. Aber Spass macht es trotzdem noch - bin mittlerweile auch im ersten Prestige-Bereich unterwegs :>

PS: Und bald gibt es neue (und neue alte) Maps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

@Ogil.

Ach dann ist das nicht nur bei mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal schmiert einfach das Steam overlay im Spiel ab und ich kann mir net mehr bewegen wenn ich stare, nur noch Millimeter für Millimeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Und bald gibt es neue (und neue alte) Maps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, für die du 15€ zahlen musst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw BC2 Patch kam heute. Hat sich einiges verändert, in jedem Fall zum positiven. Haben so einige Crashes ausgebügelt, PB ist jetzt standardmäßig an auf allen Servern, der Serverbrowser ist komplett neu und funktioniert nun perfekt, es wurde am Waffenbalancing gefeilt uvm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2010)

Jo nun sehe ich Endlich den Ping.. im Server liste.

aber im Score Menu wird der Ping immer noch Falsch angezeigt.

im Menu hatte ich 32... und im Score Menu 100-120 und auf der G15 30-40 so rum.

DX9 bugs sind immer noch da was mich immer noch stört... wird sicher noch gefixt. xD 

endlich kann man nur nach HC Servern suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. April 2010)

Entscheidend ist der Ping im Serverbrowser. Das ist der Ping wie man ihn kennt. Das was im Scoreboard steht ist so ne erweiterte Geschichte, da stecken "Rückweg" und Bearbeitung der Daten mit drin.


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Bei so was könnte ich kotzen, wenn sich dann der Browser aufhängt ...

Bilder folgen im Edit.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Pack das Ding auuuuus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Ich werde die Bilder in ca 1-2 Stunden in einem eigenen Thread hier im Forum veröffentlichen, endschuldige.

und das final Bild dann im Wo spielst du? Thread


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2010)

Mein PC verarscht mich...

Er lief (und läuft im MOment) letztens 3 Tage durch und im Moment läuft er wieder durch... zu beiden Zeitpunkten habe ich viel über einen Emulator gespielt (selbiger läuft grad im Hintergrund)...

WARUM stürzt mein PC nicht mehr ab, wenn der Emulator läuft?
Was soll der Kackmist?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2010)

Brauchst du so lange um dem IMAC anzuschließen? ;D


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Hehe, nein. Bilder liegen schon alle vor, nur das hochladen :x


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2010)

Wo lädst du denn hoch das es so lange dauert?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hehe, nein. Bilder liegen schon alle vor, nur das hochladen :x



haben die in der USA noch 56KB Modem? xD


----------



## Ogil (21. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo, für die du 15€ zahlen musst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich ein armer Schueler oder ist mir das egal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (21. April 2010)

Gibts für Nokia-Handys (5800XM) eigentlich auch sowas wie "Jailbreak"? Oder irgendeine Seite wo man dann halt Apps bekommt? Beim iPhone gibts das ja auch :/


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass man da sowas braucht, Symbian ist ja offener und lässt afaik nicht nur signierte Apps aus dem Store zu... wobei ich mich da auch irren kann.
Bei Nokia gibts aber auch einen sogenannten Ovi-Store, da bekommt man Apps her.


----------



## Kyragan (21. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bin ich ein armer Schueler oder ist mir das egal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gehts da eher ums Prinzip. Für 5 Maps von denen drei schon fertig in CoD4 erschienen sind und demnach nur zwei neu designed sind zahle ich nicht 30% des Kaufpreises extra drauf.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

So, wahrscheinlich bekomme ich in der nächsten Zeit paar neue Sachen.

Athlon X2 250 für meine Eltern, 

den GEIL Ram den ich auch habe, für meine Eltern, 

mein Board für meine Eltern,

Ich hole mit warscheinlich nen Cougar Netzteil 550W mit Kabelmanagement 80Plus Gold

Iphone 3Gs

Mal schaun, vllt komm ich noch an ne Intel SSD ran oder ne Velociraptor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders zum Iphone, auch wenn ich diese Dinger echt unhandlich finde, sind sie doch ganz geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Ich würde und werde auf das iPhoneHD (oder wie es auch heissen mag) warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In ~ 2 Monaten dürfte es ja endlich so weit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das 3GS ist natürlich auch ein super Teil, keine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich würde und werde auf das iPhoneHD (oder wie es auch heissen mag) warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, da ich es für 200 Euro bekomme, nehme ich auf jeden Fall eher das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht wie du das für 200 Euro ohne Vertrag bekommen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da würde ich auf jeden Fall auch zuschlagen, joah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Tja ... Man muss Kontake mit Leuten haben die auf Montage in Frankreich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tja ... Man muss Kontake mit Leuten haben die auf Montage in Frankreich sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-
Schulkollege kriegt das auch auf die ähnliche Weise für kleineren Preis - ok , 150€ - aber dennoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man die Kontakte hat, waurm nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Das nennt sich nicht Kontakte, sondern Connections ... ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das nennt sich nicht Kontakte, sondern Connections ... ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahhh, er mutie...
achne. So wird das ja in der "Fachsprache" genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Oder man nennt es klassisch Kontakte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joar, wie der Typ an die Teile kommt, will ich garnicht wissen, sind aber Neu und OVP.

Ich könnte das Satio für ca. 80€ kaufen, und irgendson neues LG mit nem Stift, für ca. 40€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Wo0t? 
Mein Schulkollege kriegst gebraucht. ^^
Sowas fieses - warum gibt es das hier nicht in Flensburg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Strafkartei Flensburg *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, neu und UVP, nix wasvom Laster gefallen ist oder so. Nix gebrauchtes, keine Retoure, B sonstige Ware.


----------



## Erz1 (21. April 2010)

Übelstes Norddeutschland halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber recht lustig hier - wisst ihr das die Dänen alle nach Deutschland fahren, weils ja hier billiger ist? O.o 
Die haben echt auf alles sooo hohe Steuern - verdienen zwar dementsprechend mehr, aber nja.
Und wenn man als Deutscher in Dänemark arbeitet ist echt gechillt - weil die Gehälter trotzdem halt an Dänemark angepasst sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist es für 200€ ein Schnäppchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2010)

_Leveln von 70-80 als Healer suckt.. :<_


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Das ganze Spiel suckt ab Level 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Was bist schon so schnell, bin auch gerade 70 als Smite Priest.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

_Levelst auch grad nen Char Sora? Ich spiele den Schami seid dem 10.4..bin 72 1/2.._


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Jep: http://www.wowarmory...=Maiev&cn=Vynda

Aber werde mich schon fuer das Arena Turnier 2010 anmelden. Mal schauen, wie gut die Ammis sind in der Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielst auch alles auf Ultra + Multisampling 8x


----------



## aseari (22. April 2010)

Juhu, heute müsste eigentlich meine Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jep: http://www.wowarmory...=Maiev&cn=Vynda
> 
> Aber werde mich schon fuer das Arena Turnier 2010 anmelden. Mal schauen, wie gut die Ammis sind in der Arena
> 
> ...



_Nett :-)

Hier mal meiner : http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Vek%27lor&cn=Painschkes

Jap..tu ich auch..schaut einfach so geil aus..dazu noch der dicke Kontrast & 27"..fett xD_


----------



## Rethelion (22. April 2010)

Du spinnst doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich spiele jetzt wieder seit Ende Januar und habe einen 41 und einen 22er ^^

EDIT:http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=3990


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

_Hehe..naja..ab 80 macht der Healschamane halt erst richtig Spaß :<_


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

iPhone ohne Internetvertrag macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn! Finde ich!


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> iPhone ohne Internetvertrag macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn! Finde ich!



Wie kommst du aufeinmal darauf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

Hat weiter oben nicht irgendjemand geschrieben er hat sich ein iPhone für 200€ gekauft? Und da das iPhone mit Vertrag nur ~90€ kostet, hab ich mir halt gedacht, wird das ein iPhone ohne Vertrag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Jopp, da ist schon was dran... wobei man das ja auch dazukaufen kann, ist ja nicht mal so teuer beim richtigen Anbieter.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Ja, nen Bekannter von uns Arbeitet bei der Telekom Zentrale in Bonn, wir bekommen Internet Flat für ca. 10&#8364; im Monat, und sonst halt, SmS Flat für 5&#8364; die ich schon hab, und weil das ne Partnercard nach D1 ist halt gratis nach D1.

Aber wäre doch dumm wenn ich mir nen iPhone mit Vertrag hole, und in 2 Jahren ca. 600-700 Euro oder so zahle, oder mir das Handy für 200&#8364; und jeden Monat 15&#8364; für SmS und Internet, wobei ich die 5&#8364; net zahle weils mein dad und ich zusammen haben.

Das iPhone ist allerdings weiß, aber bei 200&#8364; würde ichs auch nehmen wenns Pink, Gelb, Rot gestreift wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Hatte ein schwarzes und würde mir ein weißes holen. Sieht besser aus.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Ich finde schwarz auch besser, bei der weissen Version sieht man den Apfel kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber weis ist auf jeden Fall auch schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Ich kann ja dann nen eigenen Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mal gucken, ob ich mir ne Hülle dafür hole, aber ich glaube eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja dann nen eigenen Thread aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Also ich finde ja diese AppleCare Protection Pläne, ne ziemliche Abzocke/verarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja diese AppleCare Protection Pläne, ne ziemliche Abzocke/verarsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat nicht nur Apple so.Dafür hast du dann volle 3 Jahre, den besten Support, den man sich wünschen kann.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

_Hab meinen noch ungeöffnet hier liegen _


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hat nicht nur Apple so.Dafür hast du dann volle 3 Jahre, den besten Support, den man sich wünschen kann.



3 ? Beim iPhone doch nur 2.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2010)

_Du hast 1 Jahr so und mit dem Plan 2 dazu = 3 _


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht dass es fürs iPhone überhaupt einen CPP gibt... wie läuft das dann, kauft man den einfach im Apple Store dazu oder muss man das bei T-Mobile machen?


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

http://store.apple.com/de/product/MC265D/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Mg&mco=MTUwNzU4NzY


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

> Der AppleCare Protection Plan für das iPhone verlängert deine Abdeckung auf zwei Jahre nach dem ursprünglichen Kaufdatum deines iPhone



Von 1 auf 2 jahre, nix mit 3.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Ja beim iPhone.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja beim iPhone.



Rede ich gegen Wände ? wovon rede ich denn die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Rede ich gegen Wände ? wovon rede ich denn die ganze Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast Allgemein von dem Proctection Plan bei Apple gesprochen.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Ja und dann habe ich gesagt beim iPhone, und dann meinte paini 3 jahre.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich iTunes hasse? 

Eben ein Album gekauft, iTunes ist 3 mal abgeschmiert und nur ein Teil der Lieder wurde heruntergeladen. Der Rest erscheint auch nicht mehr unter 'verfügbare Downloads' und ich kann sie nur neu kaufen. Wieso kann man die nicht wie Apps beliebig oft neu herunterladen? Ich bin mal gespannt was der Support sagt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Der fragt dich dann nach deine Drölf Jahre iTunes AppleCar Protections Plan for Windows, den du natürlich für 1337$ vorher gekauft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2010)

Jemand eine Ahnung ob ich bei VLC einstellen kann, dass er bei Video's automatisch auf die 2. Tonspur wechselt? Wollt mich ins Bett legen und nebenbei paar Folgen Two and a half men gucken, die englische Tonspur ist aber die zweite und ich habe keine Lust nach jeder Folge aufstehen zu müssen :>


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Versuchs mal unter Extras - Einstellungen - Audio - Preferred audio language. Da dann einfach mal 'English' oder '2' eingeben, ich denke das müsste klappen.


----------



## Shefanix (22. April 2010)

Klappt leider nicht. Hab jetzt Namen der Tonspur, Sprache und Nummer versucht :/

Habs gefunden über die erweiterten Einstellungen :>


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Hm... klappt es wenn du die Audiospur direkt über das 'Medium öffnen' - Menü festlegst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : Auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. April 2010)

Shit, ich glaub, ich hab mir heute beim Sporttag den Fuß angeknackst.
Tut aufjedenfall höllisch weh - mal sehen, was mein Fuß morgen sagt. ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Hmm, habe auf mein iPhone dann keine Garantie, aber ok. 1. Gab es noch nie nen Problem mit den Dingern bei dem Typ 2. GIbts ja sowas wie ifixit und Podmod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Wenn jemand World of Warcraft spielt und alles voll mit Hotkeys belegt, macht ein Screenshot davon. Ich muss grad gedanklich mein ganzes Interface wieder einrichten.


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Klick PvE Eq an, aber halt nur kurz PvP Spec wegen Shortcuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche man nicht sieht ... 

^ - Feuerball
X - Wasserelementarmakro
Shift X - Arkane Explo
Shift Leertaste - Managem
Q - Frostnova
E - Eislanze
F - Blink
Insign - Mausrad
Polymorph - Maustaste 4


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Ich hab um die Hälfte mehr ;p


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Als Mage braucht man eig netmal soviele wie ich habe.


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Kennst flýn?, schau sein Interface an, dann siehst mal wie wenig du hast ;p


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Ne, aber kenne Vurtner ? und seine Shortcuts ? das ist abartig krank.

Btw heute Win 7 Ultimate 32 und 64 Bit bekommen, und ich muss net mal nen Key eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt auf den Rechner meiner Eltern wenn der neu gemacht ist.

Ich zahle für Board, 4 GB Ram, Case, und Athlon X2 250 Boxed ca. 50€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2010)

Hab mal eine einfache Arbeit mit Aperture gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2010)

_Need Aperture 3..war schon von der Beta bzw Testversion überzeugt :-)_


----------



## aseari (23. April 2010)

Ist das sowas wie Photoshop oder wie?


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2010)

_Klick mich! :-) _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Einfach Geile Songs! 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6RteZkDsLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

hört sich so Turrican mässig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war so geil damals


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

IEKS! Uraltes Midigeklimper! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns um kultige Töne geht: http://instantsfun.es/


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

seit 4 stunden steht mein Edifier S530 schon verpackt rum

auszupacken alten Scheiss abbauen neue Verpackungsmaterial heute kein Bock irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

dann gib in doch mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich glaube nachher noch

provisorisch

Kabel schön verlegen morgen


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Das ist sowas wie Lightroom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr ein Programm für digitale Fotoentwicklung als ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.
Btw hat mir eben iTunes zurückgeschrieben - sie lassen mich den Song, dessen Report-Button ich benutzt habe neu downloaden. Dass 5 andere Songs auch nicht downgeloadet wurden haben sie wohl überhaupt nicht gelesen...


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

HTML Tags *hust*

Naja, also bekommst du nur 1 oder 5 Songs ?


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Die Tags hab ich gar nicht bemerkt, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell haben sie mir nur einen wieder zum Download gegeben, ich hab mal geantwortet und gesagt dass ich gerne auch noch den Rest haben würde... hab übrigens Captain Morgan's Revenge geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Songs die ich bisher hab kommen leider nicht an die auf Black Sails at Midnight ran... aber das Album ist ja auch fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Auf seine Sig verweis, "To the ent of our Days", dass einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt bekomme ich gleich oder Morgen noch mein iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, funzt bei dir Steam ? bei mir kommt nur konnte keine Netwerkverbindung hergestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Black Sails at Midnight und Pirate Song sind die besten <3
Und ich bin kurz davor ein Sabaton Album zu kaufen... wie gut dass die im Oktober zusammen mit Alestorm in München sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GZ schonmal zum iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steam geht bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## Crucial² (23. April 2010)

GZ zum iPhone! Mein 3GS wird demnächst auch folgen, hab keine Lust aufs 4G zu warten & außerdem ist es mir zu teuer am Anfang.

*Achja:*

Mein Kumpel hat in seinem PC ne *GTX 260* GraKa, allerdings weiß er gar nicht ob das so ne gute ist, oder nicht? Kann jemand was zu der sagen? Vielleicht im Vergleich zu aktuellen ATI Karten oder so?

_Tante Edith sagt: Steam hat bei mir vorhin auch rumgesponnen!_


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Ok, mein(e) iPhone('s) sind schon in Deutschland, bekomme ich wohl morgen Mittag so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> GZ zum iPhone! Mein 3GS wird demnächst auch folgen, hab keine Lust aufs 4G zu warten & außerdem ist es mir zu teuer am Anfang.
> 
> *Achja:*
> 
> ...



jo halt 4870 , 5770 bissl besser als ne 5770


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> GZ zum iPhone! Mein 3GS wird demnächst auch folgen, hab keine Lust aufs 4G zu warten & außerdem ist es mir zu teuer am Anfang.
> 
> *Achja:*
> 
> ...



jo halt 4870 , 5770 bissl besser als ne 5770

ist momentan gute Karte


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Hast du gleich 2 bestellt? ^^

Ich warte lieber aufs HD/4G/Whatever... wenn in ein, zwei Jahren die neuen OS-Features nicht auf dem 3GS laufen würde ich mich nur ärgern.

Übrigens hat es einer geschafft Android aufs iPhone 2G zu bringen... sieht interessant aus :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5yO2KQHkt4A[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du gleich 2 bestellt? ^^
> 
> Ich warte lieber aufs HD/4G/Whatever... wenn in ein, zwei Jahren die neuen OS-Features nicht auf dem 3GS laufen würde ich mich nur ärgern.



Ne, wahrscheinlich 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALso wenn in einem, 2 jahren nicht mehr alle Features darauf laufen, ist mir das relative egal, wenn ich bedenke das ich jetzt 170€ für eins bezahle, kosten 3 immernoch weniger als 1 im Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Ist allerdings die Frage ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht... Dass du anscheinend keine Garantie hast ist schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

weist einer wie man bei Anno 1404 einstellen kann das der nicht dauert auf pause geht... wenn ich auf den Desktop gehe? ^^


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist allerdings die Frage ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht... Dass du anscheinend keine Garantie hast ist schon etwas seltsam.



Aber wer glaubt schon das er für 170&#8364; Garantie hat, wenn er es durch ne privat Person aus Frankreich kauft ?

Ich denke mal nicht das ich Garantie habe, wegen Kassenbon oder sowas, ok kann aber auch sein, das ich Garantie haben, kann ich jetzt nnoch nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das mit Steam geht mir so dermaßen aufen Sack, ich habe endlich Wochenende, WoW suckt eh nur im Moment, habe da kein Bock drauf, und alles andere wie MW2, Css etc geht nur mit Steam, zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Was habt ihr für Probleme? ich bin in Steam Drin... du kannst COD 6 weniges Zocken ich möchte schon lange wieder den SP spielen aber ja weist ne wie so schon von anfangen an hab ich 30 FPS was ja net sein kann... kann es mir nicht erklären wie so-_-^^


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Das mit Steam geht mir so dermaßen aufen Sack, ich habe endlich Wochenende, WoW suckt eh nur im Moment, habe da kein Bock drauf, und alles andere wie MW2, Css etc geht nur mit Steam, zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiel halt mal anständige Spiele, so wie BC2!


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Spiel halt mal anständige Spiele, so wie BC2!



Der war gut....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Spiel halt mal anständige Spiele, so wie BC2!



der Singelplayer ist aber KACKE. Darum will ich cod 6 Spielen. ich weist echt nicht weiter an was es liegen könnte... bei anderen Games hab ich das Problem ja nicht..  könnte es am Treiber liegen O.o ? ^^

EDIT: das Problem mit dem 30 FPS hab ich nur im SP, im MP lüft es butter weich.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Wen interessiert schon SP. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

MICH? kaufst du dir nur Games um sie Online zu spielen? O.o ^^


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Multiplayergames sicherlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Battlefield war nie was anderes als n MP Game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Ja, und CoD eigentlich genau umgekehrt.

Nur weil iwas mit scheiß Steam netzwerken ist, kann ich weder Css, CoD, sonstwas zocken :<


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Das hatte ich auch O.o
Aber jetzt ging es eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Also Treiber 10.2 drauf bring auch nix.-_-^^ ach leck mich doch Hauptsache Splinter Cell läuft am 28 April Flüssig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so bald ich das Game habe bin ich nie nächsten Jahre beschäftigt bis neues Splinter Cell kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Schonmal 10.3 getestet? Der soll spürbare Verbesserungen gebracht haben. 10.4 müsste mindestens in ner Beta schon draußen sein.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Stirb Steam, stirb.


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Stirb Steam, stirb.



Also ich hab keine Probleme - mal PC neugestartet? O.o


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Man tritt keine Software die am Boden liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Ich hab mit Steam auch keine Probleme :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8vxgjdCtQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man tritt keine Software die am Boden liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da musste ich jetzt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wtf ? Nur geil wenn er als Affe Moonwalk macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzWSkSI2n98&playnext_from=TL&videos=7K5nD90dAcY


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

http://instantsfun.es/

Beste Website in teh intarwebz!


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

So schnell wie Steam merkt, dass es nicht verfügbar ist, kann das bei meiner Internetgeschwindigkeit nicht mal ein halbes Bit an die Server gesendet haben...


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://instantsfun.es/
> 
> Beste Website in teh intarwebz!



fehlen für mich einige geile sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber is schon ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Ja, aber meine PS3 macht jetzt Stress O.o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schonmal 10.3 getestet? Der soll spürbare Verbesserungen gebracht haben. 10.4 müsste mindestens in ner Beta schon draußen sein.



Ich hatte vorher 10.3 drauf.  und beta Treiber kommt mir nicht auf den PC. in Zwischen wieder 10.3 drauf.^^


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Warum? Hab mir Betatreibern eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht bisher. Die sind ja trotzdem verifiziert also grundsätzliche keine Entwickler/Alpha Versionen mehr, sondern zum massenhaften Test freigegeben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Weil ich ein mal bei Nvidia karte einen Beta treiber Installiert habe. nach dem neustarten war das bild Schwarz und im abgesicherten Modus eben so.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

gestern war der Hammer Win7 64-Bit(gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) installiert 

nachdem ich den Grafiktreiber installiert hab immer leerer Desktop

keine Reaktion auf irgendwas

nach ner Stunde ist mir aufgefallen das der Fernseher angeschlossen war aber auid Digital Receiver lief und als primärer Monitor erkannt/gewählt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil ich ein mal bei _*Nvidia karte*_ einen Beta treiber Installiert habe. nach dem neustarten war das bild Schwarz und im abgesicherten Modus eben so.



Achja, Win 7 Ultimate 32 und 64 Bit bekommen, natürlich Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Scheiss egal ob ATI oder Nvidia ich mach keine Beta Treiber mehr drauf Fertig!

EDIT:



muehe schrieb:


> nach ner Stunde ist mir aufgefallen das der Fernseher angeschlossen war aber auid Digital Receiver lief und als primärer Monitor erkannt/gewählt wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hatte auch das Problem. dachte erst WTF bis ich nach 5 Minuten gemerkt habe das der 2 Monitor nicht an war.. xD


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Achja, Win 7 Ultimate 32 und 64 Bit bekommen, natürlich Original
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab auch Windoof 7 64 Bit bekommen - orginall. Das ist meine letzte Anschaffung gewesen und das ist nun gut paar Monate her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja. 64 Bit und 1 GB Speicher vertragen sich nicht so - hab nicht damit gerrechnet, dass es ncoh so lange dauert, bis ich meine neue Maschine bestelle -.- XD


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

würde bei 32Bit und 1 GB Ram nicht anders aussehen


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Meintest du das mit Win 7 Ironisch ? ich ja :>

Also gut, es ist schon Original irgendiwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Neeee. O.o
Gut - ich gibs zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab nicht viel bezahlt, ist aber original Ware - da hatte ich meine Connections. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollts nur hier liegen haben, falls sich unser Haus mal wirklich mehr was leistet als ich nur an Rechnern. xd


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Ich selber bleibe bei meinem Win 7 Home Premium, sehe garkeinen Grund, meinen Rechner neu zumachen mit Ultimate.

Das kommt nur auf den Rechner meiner Eltern wenn der Fertig ist.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

Ultimate brauchst auch nich als Ottonormalverbraucher


----------



## Rethelion (23. April 2010)

Ich schlag mich mit den Testversionen von Win7 Prof durch; die Home Premium ist mir zu abgespeckt und die Prof/Ulti ist mir zu teuer. Setze ich halt alle 90Tage das System neu auf, macht mir auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Finde jetzt auch nichts besonders. Hab nur einige Dateien verschlüsselt.
Super. XD
Also mir wäre es egal, ob ich Home oder Ultimate hätte. ^^


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Jo, aber da ich mir net nochmal Home Premium kaufe, und Ultimate umsonst bekommen habe, mache ich das beim anderen Rechner drauf, ich bin auch net reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lmfao iGangsta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich schlag mich mit den Testversionen von Win7 Prof durch; die Home Premium ist mir zu abgespeckt und die Prof/Ulti ist mir zu teuer. Setze ich halt alle 90Tage das System neu auf, macht mir auch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



You win!


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich schlag mich mit den Testversionen von Win7 Prof durch; die Home Premium ist mir zu abgespeckt und die Prof/Ulti ist mir zu teuer. Setze ich halt alle 90Tage das System neu auf, macht mir auch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 kannst doch glaube 3mal verlängern also 120 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Yay, Steam geht *verwundert die Augen reib*


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Yeah. Und meine CPU ist seit 1 Stunde im Dauerbetrieb auf 100% - nur weil ich MSN und Firefox anhabe. Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja. Und Steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

MSN is gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Genau pidgin ist besser. xD


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

nutze eigentlich nurnoch Skype

früher wegen ICQ Mirc noch Trillian


----------



## Erz1 (23. April 2010)

Kann man sehen, wie man will. So, bin weg für heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

*actile Gaming Vest simuliert fließendes Blut*
*Studenten entwickeln im Rahmen eines Uniprojekts "Force-Feedback-Weste"*[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Wer in einem Ego-Shooter eine Kugel fängt und dabei die Tactile Gaming Vest trägt, spürt nicht nur einen Schlag gegen den Oberkörper - sondern auch, wie scheinbar Blut fließt. Die Weste entstand im Rahmen eines amerikanischen Universitätsprojekts[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]http://www.golem.de/1004/74704.html[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]will auch so eine weste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich schlag mich mit den Testversionen von Win7 Prof durch; die Home Premium ist mir zu abgespeckt und die Prof/Ulti ist mir zu teuer. Setze ich halt alle 90Tage das System neu auf, macht mir auch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doch in der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker. Also, solltest du doch auch einen MSDN-Account haben. In München haben den alle bekommen, egal ob Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung/Systemintegration, IT-Systemelektroniker, IT-Systemkaufmann oder Informatikkaufmann.

Hat das eure Schule nicht? Da gibt es alle Microsoft-Produkte, die das Herz höher schlagen lassen für genau 0 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. April 2010)

Also in der Berufsschule habe ich so einen Account nicht bekommen, war aber in Traunstein. Jetzt bereue ich auch dass ich nicht nach München gegangen bin^^


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

ich fang dies Jahr glaube noch nen MCSE an 

sollte August/September anfangen 8.30 - 15.30 gute Zeit für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will wieder raus Geld spielt nich die Rolle aber wieder unter Menschen


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Ich finds lustig wenn man Zeugen jehovas mitten beim erzählen Ihrer tollen Geschichten, gaaanz langsam die Tür zu"schlägt".

Wie blöd die gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Ja, die Berufsschule für Informationstechnik in München am OEZ ist echt super. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Rechner sind alle auf einem guten Stand und wenn du Glück hast, dann wirst du in PA auch noch vom besten und kompetentesten Lehrer der Welt unterrichtet. Das Glück wurde zum Beispiel mir zu Teil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gibt nen Raum mit Mac's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist quasi so ein Raum zum abreagieren und erfüllt im Wesentlichen die Funktion eines Boxsackes.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig wenn man Zeugen jehovas mitten beim erzählen Ihrer tollen Geschichten, gaaanz langsam die Tür zu"schlägt".
> 
> Wie blöd die gucken
> 
> ...



Sie schauen noch blöder, wenn man sie vom zweiten Stock die Treppen runterprügelt. Kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Rethelion (23. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, die Berufsschule für Informationstechnik in München am OEZ ist echt super. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Rechner sind alle auf einem guten Stand und wenn du Glück hast, dann wirst du in PA auch noch vom besten und kompetentesten Lehrer der Welt unterrichtet. Das Glück wurde zum Beispiel mir zu Teil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die BS wurde ja zu meinem Ausbildungsbeginn gerade eröffnet. War da auch einen Tag und war eigentlich begeistert weil da alles komplett neu war...aber mein Problem war, dass ich mit dem frühsten Zug trotzdem 45m zu spät gekommen wäre, also bin ich nach Traunstein gewechselt.
-->Alte Geräte, von denen manche nicht mehr funzten; teilweise recht komische Lehrer; die wichtigen Sachen haben wir nur kurz angeschnitten oder ich hatte es mir bis dahin selbst beigebracht(und alles hat immer ewig gedauert, z.B. Server 2008 installieren 90min);...

Das beste war schon als der Server in der Schule ausgefallen ist, da waren alle Dienste(AD,DNS,DHCP,Fileserver) auf einem Gerät installiert und somit hat sich gleich alles verabschiedet^^

Naja aber jetzt ists auch schon egal, in meiner Ausbildung hätte so einiges anders laufen sollen...aber jetzt ist nur noch die Prüfung wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. April 2010)

Ich hab auch keinen MSDN account, aber wirklich illigal fühl ich mich mit meinem cracked word trotzdem nicht... ^^

Zeugen Jehovas... ich liebe die Typen, die lassen uns immer aus, weil die einmal den fehler gemacht haben und bei uns geklingelt haben.
"Guten Tag Herr W.,
wir möchten mit Ihnen über Gott reden."
> Wieso?! Hat der was ausgefressen?!

und noch sunn paar dinger... xD
naja.. mein Mann hat die ziemlich dolle verarscht ^^

----

Ich kapier dieses Token-System bei TS3 nicht - ganz ehrlich.
Die Entwickler sagen:
Hey jo, das Token-System ist super sicher, sunn Token bekommt man nicht bzw fast garnicht geknackt.

Jetzt brauch man nur zu denen hingehen und sagen:
Hey du, ich bin nicht zuhause, habe gerade auf meinem Lappi TS3 installiert und brauche Admin-rechte.

--> Geht nicht
Wieso?
--> Weil es kein Login mehr gibt, nur Tokens
Und wie komm ich jetzt ans Adminzeugs ran?
--> nur mit token

.....
Das ganze müsst Ihr jetzt mal auf eine Windowsneuinstallation beziehen. Ihr habt euren TS3-Clienten bzw dessen ID vorher NICHT gesichert. Wieso auch, keiner denkt an sunn scheiß.
Nun hat man isch selbst ausgesperrt - klasse oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....
Aber das geilste ist ja was ganz anderes:
*1) Die Entwickler sagen, das ist extrem sicher das Token-System.*
*Gegenargumentation:* Ok, es ist vielleicht fast nicht hackbar, aber jeder, der an meinen TS3-Clienten kommt, hat automatisch Admin-rechte
*Lösung:* Erstelle mehrere (windows)Benutzeraccounts
*Die Wirklichkeit:* Ich sehe es selten, dass Familien oder Freunde (WGs) mehrere Benutzeraccounts, geschweige denn ein gescheites Passwort haben
*Fazit: Punkt 1 ist totaler schrott bzgl sicherheit.*


*2) Teamspeak 2 war gegenüber dem Tokensystem extrem unsicher!*
Da man per URL den Loginnamen und das Passwort weitergegeben hat und auch bei gespeicherten Servern den Namen sowie das Passwort speicherte.
*Gegenargumentation: *Das ist richtig, aber der Benutzer muss explizit diese Optionen anlegen. D.h. er weiß über sein Risiko bescheit und kann es entsprechend abwegen.
*Die Wirklichkeit: *In Teamspeak 3 wird ihm die möglichkeit der freien Entscheidung entzogen. Er wird darauf gezwungen, immer als Admin über seinen Client auf seinem Server einzuloggen.
*Fazit: *Es ist noch weniger Sicherheit gegenüber TS2 gegeben.

*3) Wie kann ich meinen Clienten inklusive Token, Rechte etc. übernehmen?* (Sprich die TS3-ID exportieren)
*Lösung:* Speicher deine TS3-Client-ID in einer Datei oder schreibe sie auf.
*Die Wirklichkeit:* Niemand, wirklich fast niemand schreibt sich für ein nebensächliches Tool wichtige Daten auf - vorallem nicht Passwörter!
*Fazit: *Ob ich jetzt Login-Daten oder Client-ID aufschreibe oder speichere - was macht das für einen Unterschied?! Richtig: keinen

*4) Wie übertrage ich die Client-ID auf andere Clients, z.b. Laptop etc.?*
*Lösung:* Schick dir die ID selbst per Mail zu, dann hast du sie immer und überall griffbereit
*Die Wirklichkeit: *Welcher klar denkender Mensch schickt seine 'wichtigen' Logindaten sich selbst per Mail zu?!
*Fazit: *Das zuschicken per Mail erfolgt meist NICHT über SSL, sprich jeder kann den verkehr abfangen, auswerten und freut sich über einen Teamspeak3-Server-Adminrechte. Und niemand kommt auf die Idee (ok, fast niemand... ausnahmen und so), seine Logindaten per Mail zu schicken, um sie zu haben - Logindaten merkt man sich, so eine lange ID nicht.

*Gesamtfazit:*
Das ach so tolle Tokensystem ist nicht besser als das Login-System, wenn nicht sogar schlechter!

*Meine Lösung:*
Tokensystem + Loginsystem in verbindung.
Das Loginsystem gibt einen Rechte auf die optionalen Adminfunktionen wie z.B. Identifikation eines Spielers, Clientunabhängig, Kicken aus Channel und Server usw.
Aber erst das Token gibt zugriff auf die Systemfunktionen wie Teamspeak3-Settings usw.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig wenn man Zeugen jehovas mitten beim erzählen Ihrer tollen Geschichten, gaaanz langsam die Tür zu"schlägt".
> 
> Wie blöd die gucken
> 
> ...



Hatte ich letztens. 
Ne nette junge Dame klingelt. Ich geh an die Gegensprechanlage und die fängt an zu labern von Zeitschriften was weiß ich. Denk mir "lässt sich mal quatschen und sagst dann nett, dass du kein Interesse hast". Die klang ja ganz nett, man muss ja nicht gleich immer unfreundlich sein. Und während sie so erzählte erwähnt sie, dass sich in besagter Zeitschrift einige Menschen mit Jesus auseinandersetzen würden. Die hatte Jesus noch nichtmal vollständig ausgesprochen da hatte ich schon hingehangen. Das war dann des guten zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch meine Geduld und Gutmütigkeit hat seine Grenzen und bei Jesus und Co ist sie definitiv weit überschritten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Hat auch mal so 2 Tussen die vor der Tür Standen "glaubst du an Gott" Ich: "nein aber an Splinter Cell" die "was?" Ich: "das spiel wo man Gott tötet" ohne was zu sagen sind die weiter gelatscht. muahahaha die kommen nie mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich grad traurig. Bei uns kommen nie welche vorbei. Eigentlich im ganzen Ort ist mir keiner bekannt der von solch Begegnungen erzählen kann. Nie darf man in Kuhdörfern Spaß haben :/

Edit: OMFG





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdQcD1jbcOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Niranda (23. April 2010)

sobald ein dorf eine Kirche hat, egal welche größe kommen die Missionare.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Bei uns sind die Zeugen mal gekommen während wir mit ca. 14 Leuten eine LAN hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die haben wohl gemerkt dass die bei uns keinen Erfolg haben werden und haben nur eine Broschüre dagelassen als sie gesehen haben dass im Wohnzimmer 14 Rechner rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> sobald ein dorf eine Kirche hat, egal welche größe kommen die Missionare....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben 3 Kirchen in dem Dorf hier, aber keine lustigen Gestalten die hier herum rennen :/


Liefert Hermes eigentlich schneller oder langsammer als DHL?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich grad traurig. Bei uns kommen nie welche vorbei. Eigentlich im ganzen Ort ist mir keiner bekannt der von solch Begegnungen erzählen kann. Nie darf man in Kuhdörfern Spaß haben :/


Du darfst dafür mit der Kuh scheisse spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

wer eine gute spiel Reihe für 8€ haben möchte http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001ARKOJE/ref=s9_k2ah_gw_ir02?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0KRXHMP1WV5NFSTXP70P&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Wir haben 3 Kirchen und eine Art... Sekte. Aber ich glaube die Zeugen kommen eher von ausserhalb... 

Bei mir war Hermes immer langsamer als DHL, ich meine auch die Liefern nicht am Samstag... kann aber auch sein dass ich das verwechsle.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Ich wohn in der Großstadt. Hier gibt es eigentlich alles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Hmm... wenn die wirklich nicht Samstag liefern find ich das blöd. Heut wurd Paket losgeschickt... aber halt mit Hermes und nicht DHL. Hatte gehofft das ich mein neues Handy morgen schon in Dortmund testen könnte - VFL Osnabrück gegen DortmundII :>

Großstädte sind das beste was es gibt. Da ist wenigstens etwas los :>


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Liefert Hermes eigentlich schneller oder langsammer als DHL?



Laut meiner Mum meistens schneller. Doch die liefern auch Samstags, ich glaube UPS, GLS ka iwie so liefert Samstags nicht, also Hermes liefert bei uns auch Samstags.

Wenn du Spaß haben willst fahr nach Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassenfahrt 08 in Berlin oh man das vergesse ich mein Leben nicht.

Großes Glas Gebäude mit dem Namen "Scientology Kirche", wir konnten uns den Spaß nicht verkneifen.

Rein mit 7 Mann, laufen bissel da rum, kommen so 2 Leute an, "wie können wir euch helfen".

Wir dann: "Ja guten Tag, wir haben in den Nachrichten von Ihnen erfahren, und wollten uns gerne den Gehirnwäsche Raum näher angucken, und vielleicht auch testen"

Die nur: "Was wollt Ihr ? Ich glaube Ihr solltet besser gehen"

Wir: "Ach, ne gefällt uns ganz gut hier, wissen Sie das man hier voll rein glotzen kann ? Nicht schön, und wer putzt das alles ? Tom Cruise ?"

Die: "Bitte geht jetzt, oder wir müssen euch raus werfen"

Wir: "Tun Sie sich keinen Zwang an, wie siehts nun aus mit der Gehirnwäsche ? Reichen 35&#8364; ?"

Dann kamen 2 "Türsteher"/"Wachmänner" oder so und haben uns raus geschmissen.

Aber das war ein heiden Spaß, die wussten garnet was die sagen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Rotzbengel. haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Den Spaß haben wir uns in München 08 und 09 auch gegönnt (2mal Abschlussfahrt ist schon geil :>). Da wars aber leider son mehr oder weniger normales Haus. War aber trotzdem total geil, besonders weil 08 mein Klassenlehrer mitgegangen ist xD


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Die weisen ja praktisch selber auf Gehirnwäsche hin.

Achtet mal was links unter "kaufen, lesen, ausprobieren" steht.

Klick


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Naja, so macht man halt Werbung. Die habens total drauf xD


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

iTunes für Windows ist echt das schlimmste Stück Code das Apple je veröffentlicht hat.

Ich will bei einem Lied die Lyrics abspeichern? 'iTunes funktioniert nicht mehr'. Ich stecke irgendein Gerät an? Erstmal 5 Minuten totalfreeze als wüsste iTunes nicht was es machen soll, dann je nach Glück Crash oder langsamer Sync. Ich scanne nach verfügbaren Downloads, in der Hoffnung dass Apple die Lieder die ich nicht bekommen habe endlich wieder zur Verfügung gestellt hat? iTunes will erstmal ein Update für Street Fighter IV (über 200 M laden und der Download lässt sich nicht löschen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : 

Sieh an, man muss sich nur beschweren ^^



> Sehr geehrter Herr Groß,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/font]

[font="Calibri, sans-serif"] [/font]Immerhin etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Bei mir läd iTunes immer so arsch larm, das mein ganzes Sys freezt, hammer schlimm, nix geht mehr für 1-2 Min.

Aber bei mir braucht Firefox zum Starten, nachem Rechner Hochfahren, bestimmt 20 sec oder länger o_O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Und was sagt uns das? Itunes ist SCHEISSE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das? Itunes ist SCHEISSE.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



qft


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Esp, komm mal gleich Steam pls, hab ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

meine Schwester möcht auch n MacBook Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für sie lohnt es "vielleicht" auch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

Lass mich raten weil das so Cool ist?


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

nee macht eigentlich nur geschäftliche Sachen wobei ich das auch mit Open Office machen kann , Bilder , Emails, surfen


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das? Itunes ist SCHEISSE.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts anderes hab ich gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest die Windows-Version, die Mac Version scheint deutlich besser zu sein...


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Esp, komm mal gleich Steam pls, hab ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. April 2010)

Ich bin seit 10 Minuten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

Full Metal Jacket auf english so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist und Full Metal Panic! sind auch derbe geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oops... Thema verfehlt - Note 6 - setzen :/


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nichts anderes hab ich gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du aber 100% recht ;p


----------



## Vaishyana (23. April 2010)

Wieso hab ich am Rechner meiner Schwester keine Netzwerkidentifizierung wenn wir über nen Switch reingehen? Über Lan-Ports am Router funktionierts ohne Probleme....


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

hmm ka für Netzwerk hab ich immer n Heini von der Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über System selbes Netzwerk z.b. "MSHEIMNETZWERK" etc.


----------



## Rethelion (23. April 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich am Rechner meiner Schwester keine Netzwerkidentifizierung wenn wir über nen Switch reingehen? Über Lan-Ports am Router funktionierts ohne Probleme....



Bekommt ihr eine Ip-Adresse wenn ihr an dem Switch hängt?


----------



## Vaishyana (23. April 2010)

IP wird automatisch vergeben, die anderen Rechner funzen alle per Switch, nur der eine nicht. Müssen da immer mit W-Lan rein und da sind ständig verbindungsabbrüche weil der Router 2 Zimmer weiter steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. April 2010)

Ist bei dem einen PC auch DHCP eingestellt? 
Falls ja, dann probier mal das: Start-->Ausführen-->CMD-->ipconfig; da müsste das Gateway stehen, was euer Router sein müsste, versuch das dann mal anzupingen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Namat1#p/u/5/Ir4wlDHHYhQ ab 4:40 müsst ihr schauen.... also es gibt nur 40 Viren und Trojaner für MAC! xD LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL END GEIL ICH KANN NET MEHR VOR LACHEN.


----------



## muehe (24. April 2010)

ick mach das immer über feste IP Netzwerk über System "ändern" auf XP das netzwerk bzw. gruppe festlegen 


bei 2 Rechner der 1. 192.168.x.198 der 2. 192.168.x.199 is aber relativ boogy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...u/5/Ir4wlDHHYhQ ab 4:40 müsst ihr schauen.... also es gibt nur 40 Viren und Trojaner für MAC! xD LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL END GEIL ICH KANN NET MEHR VOR LACHEN.



könnt bissl kotzen das mein OnlineArmor und a2 Anti Malware nich unter win 7 64-bit funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte man doch endlich mal hinbekommen


----------



## Rethelion (24. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> könnt bissl kotzen das mein OnlineArmor und a2 Anti Malware nich unter win 7 64-bit funzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



a² läuft doch unter 64-bit,oder? Und OnlineArmor 64Bit wirds doch auch bald geben.
Ich habs jetzt übrigens mal gestestet, hab ja die OA++. Komm damit aber nicht so ganz zurecht; irgendwie hab ichs auch nicht geschafft einen HTTP/On-Access Scanner zum Laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## Kyragan (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...u/5/Ir4wlDHHYhQ ab 4:40 müsst ihr schauen.... also es gibt nur 40 Viren und Trojaner für MAC! xD LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL END GEIL ICH KANN NET MEHR VOR LACHEN.



Wieviele es gibt keine Ahnung, die Anzahl ist aber verschwindend gering. Dummerweise ist der Typ da n ziemlich egoistischer Spinner. Er selbst wird kaum merklich von so nem Viech betroffen sein, allerdings nutzen einige Trojaner den Mac als Wirt um sich so in aller Herren Windows PCs zu verteilen. Nicht grade das gelbe vom Ei.
Die Gefahr auf dem Mac selbst von einem Virus, Trojaner oder Wurm befallen zu werden ist tatsächlich relativ gering, aber das bedeutet nicht dass man unachtsam werden sollte und sämtliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen von nun an für immer vergessen und über Board werfen kann.
Wäre ähnlich naiv wie sich bei ner Autofahrt nicht anzuschnallen, weil man ja selbst noch keinen Unfall hatte.

Davon abgesehen ging mir der Typ auf die Nerven, weil jedes dritte Wort "ja" war. Die ganze Zeit... unglaublich nervig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2010)

ist schon Klar aber nur 40 Viren? ist ja wohl untertrieben. ^^


----------



## muehe (24. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> a² läuft doch unter 64-bit,oder? Und OnlineArmor 64Bit wirds doch auch bald geben.
> Ich habs jetzt übrigens mal gestestet, hab ja die OA++. Komm damit aber nicht so ganz zurecht; irgendwie hab ichs auch nicht geschafft einen HTTP/On-Access Scanner zum Laufen zu kriegen.



nein A² das IDS Modul laüft nich und OA auch nich na wird schon 

solange halt Comodo


----------



## muehe (24. April 2010)

fies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpTml0k2ojY


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Hab mal etwas reingeschaut und ist abartig, wie manche nach der Droge aussehen im Vergleich Vorher - Nacher Bild.


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiß wer, ob heute was gutes im Fernsehen kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

Gute Filme kommen erst Sonntags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nächste Woche Freitag auf Pro7 The hills have eyes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2010)

Guter Film kommt am 29 April. der Heist Splinter Cell ;D 

öhm hab ich in L4D 1 was verpasst oder gibt es neue MAPS dafür? hab nach langer zeit mal 2 Runden gespielt und ich war auf Maps die ich noch nie gesehen habe. O.o ^^


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Guter Film kommt am 29 April. der Heist Splinter Cell ;D


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> IP wird automatisch vergeben, die anderen Rechner funzen alle per Switch, nur der eine nicht. Müssen da immer mit W-Lan rein und da sind ständig verbindungsabbrüche weil der Router 2 Zimmer weiter steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist das für ein toller Switch? Etwas besseres? Sind da auf den Ports vielleicht zwei unterschiedliche VLan's konfiguriert? Switches arbeiten normal auf OSI-Schicht 2 und adressieren über MAC-Adresse. MAC-Adressen sind immer nur innerhalb eines logischen Netzes bekannt. Das gilt auch für VLAN. In beiden Fällen wird über ARP nur jede MAC-Adresse aufgelöst, die im logischen Netz oder gleichen VLan ist. Geht es denn, wenn du den nicht funktionierenden Rechner auf einen Port hängst, wo einer steckt, der bereits funktioniert?

Und bei DHCP, also automatische IP-Konfiguration ist es das Gleiche. Da bei einen DHCP-Discover seitens des Clienten ja noch keine Adressen bekannt sind, muss alles über Broadcast abgewickelt werden.
Also ein senden an alle. Broadcasts finden wiederum nur innerhalb eines logischen Netzes statt, bzw. innerhalb des gleichen VLan's.

Hat der Switch auch ein Webinterface, wo man konfigurieren kann?


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Guter Film kommt am 29 April. der Heist Splinter Cell ;D
> 
> öhm hab ich in L4D 1 was verpasst oder gibt es neue MAPS dafür? hab nach langer zeit mal 2 Runden gespielt und ich war auf Maps die ich noch nie gesehen habe. O.o ^^



Ja, ich habe gestern auch L4D 2 gezockt und da waren neue Maps und ein neuer Modi und Ich muss sagen: GEILE SCHEISSE ;D

Da ist wirklich Teamplay erforderlich, zum Glück hatte alle in meinem Team ein Mikrofon. Man spielt wie Versus, aber man sieht sich nicht. Sprich, wenn jemand geschnappt wird, wird er nicht Rot umrandet oder sonst was. Man ist wie ganz normale Personen im Spiel. Deswegen muss man extrem auf sich achten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2010)

Ich rede aber vom 1 nicht vom 2er... ^^


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Ja ich denke das sie das selbe auch im 1 gemacht haben.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

Da bin ich 4,5 Stunden weg aufem Geburtstag, und in der Zeit kein Post o_O


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Das Forum ist wie.. Achterbahn fahren, ein ständiges auf und ab. Wenn man das jeden Tag machen muss, Täglich, dann kotzt man irgendwann.


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

Bin auch eben wiedergekommen *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt kann die Stimmung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2010)

Auch wieder aus Dortmund da. Man war das ein grottiges Spiel heute. Aber Hey... 1:2 gewonnen :>

Ab sofort hasse ich Hermes. Mein Handy ist natürlich heute nicht angekommen. Wehe denen das kommt am Montag nicht an...


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

Tja. Paderborn wins. Hab die Zusammenfassung aufm Ersten gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Auch wieder aus Dortmund da. Man war das ein grottiges Spiel heute. Aber Hey... 1:2 gewonnen :>
> 
> Ab sofort hasse ich Hermes. Mein Handy ist natürlich heute nicht angekommen. Wehe denen das kommt am Montag nicht an...



Meine 3 iPhone's sind auch noch nicht da, der Typ war heute net in unserer Umgebung am arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

3 sogar? o.o
Ich hab gedacht, du holst dir eins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Tja. Paderborn wins. Hab die Zusammenfassung aufm Ersten gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das beste war eh: 8600 Zuschauer davon ca. 8000Osnabrücker und der Rest aus Dortmund. Die hatten nur eine Flagge bei sich, und glaube 4 oder 5 Leute mit Trikot xD
Paderborn ftl!

@ Nebola: Gib mal eins ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Gibt es hier jemand, der oder die *kein* Fußball mag?


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

Anscheinend, niemand der online ist, mag kein Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 3 sogar? o.o
> Ich hab gedacht, du holst dir eins?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, 3 aber net alle für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 1 für mich, 1 für nen bekannten der Familie und das 3 wird wies aussieht mein Dad nehmen, der ist unzufrieden mit dem Nokia N95 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Nebola: Gib mal eins ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, sind leider alle schon vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemand, der oder die *kein* Fußball mag?


*Hand heb*


----------



## Kyragan (24. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das beste war eh: 8600 Zuschauer davon ca. 8000Osnabrücker und der Rest aus Dortmund. Die hatten nur eine Flagge bei sich, und glaube 4 oder 5 Leute mit Trikot xD
> Paderborn ftl!



Wer geht auch zur Amateurmannschaft. Dafür waren geschätze 10000 Dortmunder in Nürnberg. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich ich einstellen kann das der Pc zu einer Bestimmt zeit selber herunterfahren soll?


----------



## Erz1 (24. April 2010)

Also son Notebook ist doch echt praktisch O.o
Hab das von meinen Onkel bekommen über die Woche, weil wir es in der Schule brauchen bzw. Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ich damit quer durchs Haus latschen kann und immer in Kontakt bleiben kann , chillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich ich einstellen kann das der Pc zu einer Bestimmt zeit selber herunterfahren soll?



_HAST DU KEINE ANDEREN SORGEN!?!!?!

Okay sry..musste mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte helfen..ob man es auch über Windows machen kann? k.A :<_


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Also son Notebook ist doch echt praktisch O.o
> Hab das von meinen Onkel bekommen über die Woche, weil wir es in der Schule brauchen bzw. Ich
> 
> 
> ...



qft


----------



## Shefanix (24. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich ich einstellen kann das der Pc zu einer Bestimmt zeit selber herunterfahren soll?



Wie genau muss es denn eingestellt werden? Geht über die Kommandozeile von Windows. Einfach "shutdown" eingeben und dahinter halt Parameter. "-s" dafür das es starten soll, "-f" dafür, dass er alle Programme abbricht und nicht wartet bis sie schließen, "-t xxx" Zeit in Sekunden bis Herunterfahren. Bei mir sieht das meist so aus "shutdown -s -f -t 15000". Musst dann halt rechnen :>


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2010)

Wie mir diese beschissenen Internet Explorer 8 Werbespots im TV aufen Sack gehn.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

Ich hab ein verdammt guten Draht zu Frau..e also .. ne ;p


----------



## Dropz (25. April 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Hab gerade im Keller in nem PC noch nen Pentium 4 mit 2,53 Ghz gefunden omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. April 2010)

Ahhh. Besser als das, was ich hier stehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja. In ner halben Stunde zum Fußballtraining. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

Im Rechner meiner Eltern läuft nochn Athlon XP 2000+ mit 1,6GHz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. April 2010)

Nja. wie gesagt, bei mir öuft ein Athlon 3000+ mit 1,8 GHZ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im Rechner meiner Eltern läuft nochn Athlon XP 2000+ mit 1,6GHz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Laptop hat nen 1,6 Ghz ähh Athlon iwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

Schade, dass wir unseren ersten PC irgendwann mal verschenkt haben.
Der hatte noch nen 300MHz Pentium II und ne Nvidia Riva 128 ZX Grafikkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Oder von meinem Opa, was genau drin war kann ich net mehr sagen, aber irgendnen Intel mit 700 Mhz oder so.

128 Mb Ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12GB HDD.


----------



## Erz1 (25. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir unseren ersten PC irgendwann mal verschenkt haben.
> Der hatte noch nen 300MHz Pentium II und ne Nvidia Riva 128 ZX Grafikkarte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Rechner mit Windows 95 - den haben wir auch hier stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

Der Rechner hatte Standard 32MB SDRAM. Später dann 128. 6,4GB HDD.


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Also wenn man heute mit früher vergleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher haben 6 MB Disketten noch 3000 Euro gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. April 2010)

Technik schreitet voran, deswegen sollte man auch nicht mit einem Kauf warten, bis es ausgereift ist, denn dann kann man das immer weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Technik schreitet voran, deswegen sollte man auch nicht mit einem Kauf warten, bis es ausgereift ist, denn dann kann man das immer weiter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann weißt du ja das du dir nen neuen PC holen solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also wenn man heute mit früher vergleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



6MB Disketten gibt es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Disketten hatten immer maximal 1,5MB. Aber es gab 5,25 Zoll Disketten, das waren krass wabbligen Scheiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Bruder hatte noch nen C64. Das war große Rechenleistung! 1,2MHz! Hooray!


----------



## Erz1 (25. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann weißt du ja das du dir nen neuen PC holen solltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap. Und dann die Wartezeit wegen der 5850. Das wird ein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja, bin mal los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (25. April 2010)

Hmm, kann mich noch so halb an meinen ersten PC erinnern.
800MHz Pentium III

30,7 GB HDD von Western Digital WD Caviar 307AA [( hab ich hier grad noch rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), btw Gibt es so eine Art IDE-USB Anschluss? Und wenn ja, könnt ich die dann als Externe nutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

ATI Rage 128 Pro

128MB Ram


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 6MB Disketten gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt nicht ? ich glaube dann verwechsel ich irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. April 2010)

Mit welcher Programmiersprache macht man vorzugsweise was?
Die Frage klingt irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich meine damit welche Sprache bei bestimmten Projekten bevorzugt zum einsatz kommt zB wenn ich ein Spiel programmieren will 


MfG Dropz


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mit welcher Programmiersprache macht man vorzugsweise was?
> Die Frage klingt irgendwie komisch
> 
> 
> ...



Die meisten Sachen wie Programme oder Spiele werden in C++ programmiert.

Konsolensachen mit C#.


----------



## Dropz (25. April 2010)

und was ist mit Java und C laut Tiobe Index führen die beiden mit abstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 6MB Disketten gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Standard war 1,44MB - maximal ging es bis 750MB


----------



## Shefanix (25. April 2010)

Das es Disketten mit 750MB gab wage ich jetzt mal stark zu bezweifeln. Selbst CD's hatten nur ~700MB :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. April 2010)

Weist ich auch nicht mehr genau aber. laut wiki MAX 750 MB http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskette


----------



## Desdinova (25. April 2010)

Waren das nicht diese Teile hier? Die sahen aus wie normale Disketten, hatten aber mehr Speicherplatz (sind aber gefloppt).


----------



## Rethelion (25. April 2010)

Zu der Zeit gab es keine CDs zum Brennen; bzw. waren sie dann noch zu teuer. Google mal Zip-Laufwerke.

EDIT: Ich hät erstmal umblättern sollen,Desdinova war schneller^^


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

http://business.chip.de/bildergalerie/Die-10-groessten-Rechenzentren-der-Welt-Galerie_42553259.html

Also wenn bei Platz 3 Glasfaserkabel verlegt ist, dann will ich das hier auch haben!!!!! ;D


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Ok meine iPhones kriege ich wies aussieht jetzt Dienstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bekomme ich aber 4 und 1 Satio :>

Und noch ne CPu Mobo Ram weiß net genau was .


----------



## Erz1 (25. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok meine iPhones kriege ich wies aussieht jetzt Dienstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab Kopfschmerzen und frier voll und hab Halsschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CD's haben doch jetzt noch normalerweise 700MB? Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2010)

Ja, 700MB.


----------



## Shefanix (25. April 2010)

So, wenn - was ich doch sehr hoffe - morgen mein Handy ankommt gibts auch mal Bilder von meiner kleinen Ecke hier. Und auch paar Bilder vom PC-Innenleben etc. Wird auch langsam mal Zeit ;>


----------



## Nebola (25. April 2010)

Ich hole mir wahrscheinlich den iPhone Dock, wo ich das reinstellen und aufladen lassen kann, und halt mit iTunes verbinden.


----------



## Crucial² (25. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab Kopfschmerzen und frier voll und hab Halsschmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab auch Kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Ich bearbeite gerade Bilder von meiner Freundin, da kann man sich grad nochmals verlieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man da alles noch rausholen kann aus Bildern, gigantisch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite gerade Bilder von meiner Freundin, da kann man sich grad nochmals verlieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist erst paar tage dort und hast schon ne Freundin? die dachte wohl endlich frisch fleisch.


----------



## Desdinova (26. April 2010)

Ich hab den Text mal so umgestellt, wie ihn deine Freundin am besten nicht zu hören bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite gerade Bilder von meiner Freundin. Was man da alles noch rausholen kann, gigantisch. Da kann man sich grad nochmals verlieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. April 2010)

mich reggt grade meine inet leitung auf bin grade pc studio für mein h1 am ziehen und das dauert noch 20 min für 138 mb -.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wo ich meinst bei meiner leitung so ne mb zahl runterent wie schmitz katze


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. April 2010)

ne frage wer kennt nen guten drucken mit scanner oder ohne bis 60 € 
meiner will net mehr unter win 7 ist nen lexmark x1170 das system meldet 
mir dan immer der würdse nicht sinkroniesieren und das mit 2 rechner win 7 32 und 64 bit


----------



## Rethelion (26. April 2010)

Also wenn jemand von euch mal vor hat bei g2play.net einzukaufen; lasst es sein. Gibt nur Probleme bei den Bestellungen.
Erst verlangen sie nach der Bestellung den Ausweis, was mir schonmal gar nicht passt. Und jetzt wollte ich für 3 Kollegen einen Key für BC2 bestellen und bekomm von g2play.net eine Email warum ich das mache. Als nächstes sollte ich von den 3 Kollegen den Ausweis hinschicken...hab das Geld über Paypal zurückverlangt und werde da nichts mehr bestellen.


----------



## Niranda (26. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok meine iPhones kriege ich wies aussieht jetzt Dienstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lad dir gleich WhatsApp und adde mich xD


----------



## Nebola (26. April 2010)

Nira, wenn du das App für 79 Cent meinst muss ich dich enttäuschen. Da mein Clickandbuy Acc noch gesperrt ist, kann ich nur gratis Apps laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

WTF, Apple hat nen Kunden auf Lebenslang vom iPad kauf ausgeschlossen.

Klick


----------



## Niranda (26. April 2010)

tja, dann jailbreak mal xD


----------



## Nebola (26. April 2010)

Mal schaun, ich habe ja eh keine Garantie drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. April 2010)

Ach wenn interessiert das eiphone, Ich will Splinter Cell 1111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das appe gibt es doch auch als Free version?

EDIT: Die Sam Fisher SAGA! http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=13848 Schwärm.. das waren noch Zeiten. ;D


----------



## Dropz (26. April 2010)

mein pc schaft es nicht das vid abzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. April 2010)

Ein Eigentor von Apple, den Kauf von Ipads lebenslänglich zu bestrafen.
Aber nja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2010)

Die sind auf den einen Kunden glaub nicht angewiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. April 2010)

*Hawking: Aliens sind unfreundliche Nomaden*


http://www.golem.de/1004/74737.html

Interessant besonderes die Kommentare.


"Allerdings: Sicher sein kann man sich da nie. Und daher plädiere ich dafür, so viel Geld wie möglich in die Entwicklung von KI und Robotern zu stecken. 
Denn eines ist klar: Wir brauchen eine höhere Intelligenz, die uns dann schützen muss. Das kann nur KI sein."

Die Antwort drauf! 

"Sag mal, bist du wahnsinnig? Wohl nie Terminator gesehen?"


----------



## Klos1 (26. April 2010)

Der hat doch nen Schaden. Wenn es wirklich Aliens gibt, die in der Lage sind, durch die Galaxie zu reisen, dann haben die auch Roboter, die weitaus mehr können, als Roboter, die wir herstellen könnten.
Wenn also wirklich mal Aliens kommen, dann kannst du nur beten, daß sie in friedlicher Absicht kommen. Ansonsten steht nur noch Sam Fischer zwischen uns und dem endgültigen Untergang. Und vielleicht noch Rambo.


----------



## Shefanix (26. April 2010)

Brauch man fürn Smartphone einen Virenschutz? :>


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2010)

Für Windows Mobile gibt es afaik was von Kaspersky, aber eigentlich braucht man nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. April 2010)

Für Symbian gibts auch was. Auch von F-Secure. Hat mich halt gewundert, dass es sowas im Ovi-Store gab :>


Sagt mal paar nützliche Apps. Hab festgestellt das es die meisten vom iPhone auch für mein Nokia gibt. ^^


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Puh, hab mein iPhone nimmer. Da gab es schon recht gut, kenne die Namen aber leider nicht mehr. Doodle Jump war aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2010)

Echt? Ich wusste dass Gameloft auch für Android und WebOS herstellt, haben die auch Zeug im Ovi-Store? Oder sind da andere Firmen unterwegs?

Und nützliche Apps... ich bezweifle zwar dass es die alle im Ovi Store gibt, aber mal meine spontane Favoritenliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adobe Ideas (Zeichenprogramm), Air Mouse Pro, Air Video (Videos über Inet aufs Fon streamen), Bird Strike, Bridge Odyssey, Cartoon Wars - Gunner, Chaos Rings, Clincometer (Wasserwaage), Doodle Jump, Delivery Status Touch, Dungeon Hunter, Fieldrunners, Finger Foos, Feathers (Twitterclient), geoSpark, Giana Sisters, GTA:CTW, Hanoi, I Am T-Pain (Auto Tune-App), iStudiez Pro (Semester/Schuljahrplaner), Labyrinth 1+2, Minigore, N.O.V.A., NFS - Underground, Peggle, Real Racing, Rayman 2, Real Football 2009, Remote Pad (quasi ein externes Touchpad), RemoteBoot (WakeOnLan), Rooms (IRC Client), Shazam, Star Defense, Stick Wars, Street Fighter IV, Super Monkey Ball, Touch Physics, TwitBird Pro (Twitterclient), Flight Control, Zombieville USA, Wikipanion+, Vector Ball... etc.

Bei Spielen oder Sachen die eindeutig sind hab ich nichts in Klammern geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Shazam genau, so hiess es. Das hat bei  mir schon sehr viel Nutzen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. April 2010)

Jop wenn die Freundin schreit WIE HEIST DAS LIED? und ich sofort Handy rauskram und Shazam an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Text...



Mal gucken was ich so finde für mein Handy :>

Edit: Habn paar gefunden, 5 Downloads am Tag ist aber dumm. Übers Handy surfen will ich net ;D


----------



## Nebola (26. April 2010)

Hahahahaha, wie das aussieht, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Crucial² (26. April 2010)

*Hatte heute was komisches mit meinem PC & Modern Warfare 2 im Singleplayer:

Konnte immer so ~20 Minuten ganz normal Spielen. Und dann aufeinmal fing der PC extrem Laut zu "Surren" an. Immer in so Sekunden Abständen. Und wurde immer schneller. Es war wirklich extrem Laut, dachte schon meine PC explodiert gleich!

Dann hab ich ihn mal ausgemacht und es 1ne Stunde später nochmal versucht: Wieder das gleiche! Habe dann bisschen rumprobiert und mal "VSync" angeschaltet und schon ging es Problemlos....

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die CPU-Nutzung war fast bei 95% als es so gesurrt hat. 


Hatte jemand auch mal so ein Problem? Bzw. woran könnte es liegen, dass es ohne Vsync so extrem Surrt?
*


----------



## Kyragan (26. April 2010)

Du hast ne HD5850 drin, oder? Die hat meines Wissens nach analoge Spannungswandler. Analoge VRMs fiepen ab und an, besonders bei sehr hohen Framerates. Da MW2 alles andere alsn Hardwarefresser ist schon gut möglich, dass es da fiept. Normal sollte es aber eigentlich nicht sein. Vielleicht Pech mit der Karte gehabt oder so. Ansonsten wäre auch möglich, dass das Netzteil fiept. Spulenfiepen nennt sich das. 
Andere Ursache: Besonders bei LGA1156 Boards fiepen ab und an Board und/oder Netzteil, wenn Lüfter über PWM geregelt werden. Sprich, wenn dort die CPU-Auslastung besonders hoch ist und der Lüfter aufdreht fangen die Teile an zu surren. Ist nicht sehr üblich, aber möglich allemal. 
Dass bei MW2 die CPU-Last bei 95% liegen soll erstaunt mich. Da muss wohl noch was im Hintergrund gelaufen sein, denn normal sollte das bei dem Game eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Nebola (26. April 2010)

Ich zocke gerade MW2, CPU ~29%


----------



## Crucial² (26. April 2010)

Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht bei der CPU-Last, aber als ich schnell per Windows Taste auf den Desktop gewechselt hab war die anzeige im "Tacho" rechts schon recht hoch! 

Hab noch vergessen zu sagen: Beim Onlinemodus habe ich VSync NICHT an, und es surrt/fiept nicht. 

Ja habe eine 5850 drin. Im Hintergrund ist nur (gezwungenermaßen) Steam gelaufen.


/edit: 
@Nebola: Wie siehst du das während dem Spielen? Oder musst du auch per Windoof Taste zum Desktop wechseln? Hast du VSync ein oder aus?

/edit 2:

Grade auch nochmal geschaut: Jetzt mit VSync angeschaltet hab ich CPU Auslastung auch nur zwischen 39% und 29%. Also wie bei Nebola.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

das warten hat ein ende endlich die 6 kern cpu´s von amd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 dan kan ich meinen x3 in rente schicken ^^


----------



## Rethelion (27. April 2010)

Was machst du mit deinem PC dass du 6 Kerne brauchst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd außerdem eher auf die neuen X4 warten und dann versuchen sie freizuschalten.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. April 2010)

Woran mag es liegen, dass sich ICQ & Xfire plötzliche nichtmehr einwählen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. April 2010)

kann ich leider nicht sagen nutze beides nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. April 2010)

ICQ.de und Xfire.com lasse sich bei mir nichtmal im Browser öffnen. Liegt das an irgentwelchen Ports oder sind die beide irgentwie down und im Netz steht nix dazu?


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Ich komm ohne Probleme bei Xfire rein, und bei mir sind auch genug Leute Online :>


----------



## Vaishyana (27. April 2010)

Woran kann das denn liegen...? Gestern Abend lief alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kyragan (27. April 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1004/74754.html

Was xfire angeht: Keine Ahnung, aber der Grund könnte der Gleiche sein.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

@ Crucial, ich meine Vsync wäre an, also ich kann im Spiel nicht mit Alt Tab, oder Win Taste zum Desk, nur zwischen den spielen, also wenn ich auf keinGame warte bzw spiele.


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie grad ein richtig großes Problem... glaube ich zumindest. Ist das hier real oder fake?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Mal die Gegenfrage ... Hast du was von Torrent geladen, sonstige P2P Netzwerke, hast du Spiele gecrackt ?


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Torrent, ja klar. Aber nicht was wirklich illegales. Die Anime wurden ja von den Machern gesubbt und zum DL freigegeben. Software hab ich keine cracked... zumindest nicht auf dem PC :>

CPU-Auslastung ist irgendwie auch auf 80% die ganze Zeit, und es laufen irgendwelche Prozesse die nur Zahlen als Namen haben.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Torrent, ja klar. Aber nicht was wirklich illegales. Die Anime wurden ja von den Machern gesubbt und zum DL freigegeben. Software hab ich keine cracked... zumindest nicht auf dem PC :>
> 
> CPU-Auslastung ist irgendwie auch auf 80% die ganze Zeit, und es laufen irgendwelche Prozesse die nur Zahlen als Namen haben.



Vllt mal die Prozesse killen ? bei mir hat alles Buchstaben oder Buchstaben und Zahlen, aber net nur Zahlen.

Kommt drauf an was du gecrackt hast ne.


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, im Moment ist nur Original Software auf dem Rechner :>


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im Moment ist nur Original Software auf dem Rechner :>



Vorher was gecrackt ? vllt auch Software bekommen die gecrackt ist, muss du ja nicht selber gewesen sein.

Was ist mit den Preozessen ?


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Hab schon länger nichts mehr gecracked gehabt. Eigentlich seit dem ich meinen Rechner vor paar Monaten neu aufgesetzt hatte.

Prozesse hab ich mal soweit alle gekilt. Auslastung ist jetzt "nur" noch bei 20%. Hintergrund ist immer noch der selbe Shit :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

Virus... Mach ne Viren Prüfungen und so was kann man sich auch ohne Sachen zu Cracken einfangen Nebola!


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Okay, laut Online-Prüfung hab ich 16(!) Viren. Wie sind die nur ans Kaspersky vorbeigekommen... Ich war nichtmal auf irgendwelch mysteriösen Seiten :/

Hier mal die Dateien... ich glaub ich darf formatieren...


```
C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\77wi.exe --> Gen:Trojan.Heur.dmKfrLqeICeby
  --> &#14824;&#65488;&#35839;&#37957;&#1165;&#13126;&#26313;&#2185;&#19851;&#11140;&#53703;&#33784;&#6340;&#393;&#63027;&#26857;&#65534;&#37119;&#37008;&#37008;&#65419;&#35669;&#33772;&#29932;&#57505;&#45794;&#13070;&#35269;&#64581;&#17803;&#35600;&#3157;&#17801;&#35772;&#5189;&#35667;&#2141;&#17801;&#35780;&#57868;&#30680;&#7475;&#30191;&#57030;&#30680;&#460;&#849;\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run\"9xsl"

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\geurge .exe --> Trojan.Generic.3630041
  --> Vorgang geurge.exe (6300)

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Siwi\koex.exe --> Gen:Trojan.Heur.Zbot.4
  --> Vorgang koex.exe (6736)

C:\Windows\system32\drivers\zvxxyxdash3.sys --> Trojan.Agent.AOKM
  --> HKLM\System\ControlSet001\services\zvxxyxdash3\"ImagePath"

C:\Windows\system32\msfdjgqe.dll --> Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KDDP
  --> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\"rinfri"

C:\Windows\system32\drivers\zybvlkiseancc5.sys --> Trojan.Agent.AOKM
  --> HKLM\System\ControlSet001\services\zybvlkiseancc5\"ImagePath"

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\win32.exe --> Gen:Variant.TDss.18
  --> Vorgang win32.exe (4856)

C:\Windows\system32\msfwbiul.dll --> Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KDDP
  --> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\"vaxvsj"

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\debug .exe --> Gen:Variant.TDss.18
  --> Vorgang debug.exe (6044)

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\ws6e.exe --> Gen:Trojan.Heur.dmKfrf@1cHaby
  --> &#14824;&#65488;&#35839;&#37957;&#1165;&#13126;&#26313;&#2185;&#19851;&#11140;&#53703;&#33784;&#6340;&#393;&#63027;&#26857;&#65534;&#37119;&#37008;&#37008;&#65419;&#35669;&#33772;&#29932;&#57505;&#45794;&#13070;&#35269;&#64581;&#17803;&#35600;&#3157;&#17801;&#35772;&#5189;&#35667;&#2141;&#17801;&#35780;&#57868;&#30680;&#7475;&#30191;&#57030;&#30680;&#460;&#849;\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run\"yj3h"

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\win16.exe --> Gen:Variant.TDss.18
  --> Vorgang win16.exe (4500)

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nmklo.dll --> Gen:Trojan.Heur.iu4@IPYNG2jG
  --> Vorgang cmd.exe (2304)

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfdjgqe.dll --> Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KDDP
  --> Vorgang RivaTuner.exe (368)

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfwbiul.dll --> Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KDDP
  --> Vorgang RivaTuner.exe (368)

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\avp32.exe --> Gen:Variant.TDss.18
  --> Vorgang avp32.exe (5196)

C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\khvcol.exe --> Trojan.Spy.ZBot.EMF
  --> Vorgang khvcol.exe (3880)
```


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

Würde ich wenn er 16 Viren findet >_>  sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du Heist Kevin?  xD aber die Komische Meldung ist ein Virus wäre mir neu das solche Meldungen auf Tauchen auch wenn man Ilegal Downloadet.

EDIT: du sagst du Saugst Animes? die Chinesische schrift Zeichen sehen sehr Komisch aus könnte vielleicht in einer Datei versteck gewesen sein.


----------



## Desdinova (27. April 2010)

Also für mich sieht das schon sehr nach einem Fake aus. Zumal das Ding scheinbar mit einem Übersetztungstool ins deutsche übersetzt wurde, was eine seriöse Firma wohl doch etwas professioneller machen würde. Allein "Bestellen die Lösung im Rahmen eines Ermittlungsverfahrens" hört sich recht sinnfrei an, genauso wie "[...],dass Sie den Inhalt auf Ihren PC nicht herunterladen können, oder es nicht gab, was man tun können hätten, um es zu vermeiden, [...]". Wenn das einen ernsthaften juristischen Hintergrund hätte, würde das anders aussehen, denke ich. Lass lieber mal Spybot drüber laufen, vielleicht erkennt der was.


----------



## Kyragan (27. April 2010)

Wenn es nen ernsthaften juristischen Hintergrund hätte würden morgen früh zwei Polizisten bei dir auftauchen, deinen PC sowie sämtliche Datenträger beschlagnahmen und dich im Zweifelsfall mitnehmen. Das Ding riecht nach Scam, Spam und Viren.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Jop, waren doch letztens erst Meldungen, wo Emails rum gingen das man Pornos gesaugt hätte oder so, und alles war auch nurn Fake.

Ich denke mal das wwird nur nen Fake sein, und wenn du sonstwas anklickst beim Prog, komsmt auch dubiose Seiten.

Sam, schonklar das es niciht nur vom Cracken kommt, habe mir die Meldung net alles genau durch gelesen, nur weil das was von Cracks stand oder so.

Edit: Als ich mein Erstes Viren Prog drauf gemacht hatte, und gescannt hatte (bis Dato hatte ich noch keins drauf 2 Jahre lang o_O) hatte ich 56 Vtrojaner drauf und iwas mit 17 Viren oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Überseht einfach mal meine Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. April 2010)

---


----------



## Rethelion (27. April 2010)

Ich find jetzt grad nicht die News, aber das ganze ist klar ein Fake.
Hast dir einfach nur einen Trojaner oder auch mehrere eingefangen. Erstell dir mal mit Kaspersky ne Boot-CD und versuch damit den PC zu reinigen; danach evlt im abgesicherten Modus A² und Malwarebytes Antimalware.

EDIT: Gefunden http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001931.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]quote:[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Zitat von Sam_fischer117:Morgen? der offizielle Start ist am 29 und das ist übermorgen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]quote:[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Zitat von T.A.F [/font]Wirst du es überleben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]​Zitat von Sam_fischer117:[/font]​[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Nein, ich werde morgen durch die Stassen ziehen und jeden Verkäufer Meucheln der mit nicht das spiel früher verkauft... Und wenn ich mein Nachtsichtgerät und meine USP mit schalldämpfer am Abend aus packen muss, um in ein Lagerhaus einzubrechen und mir das spiel zu Klauen.   Muahahahahahahaha[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]Gerade im Splinter Cell Forum xD Nun ja das Programm sieht man gleich das es ein Fake ist ohne es zu lesen... ganz einfach sonst hätte Heute morgen bei dir 2 nette Polizisten geklingelt, oder der Pöstler hätte dir Brief mit einem Schadensersatz von was weis ich 20.000&#8364; oder so gebracht. [/font]​[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Naja, dann bin ich mal versuchen meinen PC zu reinigen :>


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Nicht lieber neu aufsetzen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sam, ich hasse Splinter Cell langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2010)

Ich bin traurig =(
schreibt mir doch mal =( xD
traurige_nira_muss_aufgemuntert_werden (kringel-a) niraphone (pünktchen) de
xD

jap: mir ist langweilig.. und wiiie -.-"


----------



## Kyragan (27. April 2010)

Spinnt Strato schonwieder, dass dein Blog down is oder was is los bei dir? O_o


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nicht lieber neu aufsetzen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Same here :>

Neu aufsetzen geht grad nicht. Hab meine externe nicht hier wo ich alles wichtige draufpacken würd :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

Ach ihr habt doch eine Ahnung von Splinter Cell kann man nie genug Kriegen.. und besonderes nicht von Sam Fisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muahahhahaha


----------



## Erz1 (27. April 2010)

Man. Scheiß Erkältung und krank sein ist doof. :/

Und dabei so gutes Wetter - kann man nichtmal zum Fußballtraining 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mochte Splinter Cell nie wirklich *g* Aber Hey - ich warte, bis die ganzen " ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - Übermorgen kommt der neue WoW-Titel" Threads kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Ich muss sagen - in den Trailern sieht Splinter Cell Conviction gar nicht schlecht aus... aber erstmal auf eine Demo warten/hoffen, die Katze im Sack kauf ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2010)

1 Stunde warten bis die World of Warcraft Server online gehen UND der Arena Server ~

Unfair das ich hier nicht posten darf: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/47601-ist-heute-mittwoch-und-dein-server-ist-down/page__st__52400


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Ich kaufe mir glaub die Woche Metro 2033 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bin jetzt Nachhilfe bis denne


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen - in den Trailern sieht Splinter Cell Conviction gar nicht schlecht aus... aber erstmal auf eine Demo warten/hoffen, die Katze im Sack kauf ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne Demo kannst du Wohl vergessen... Ne Demo kommt vor dem spiel raus um dem Spieler zu zeigen wie das Spiel ist. aber für Pc wird es keine Splinter Cell Demo geben. 

Z.b haben alle Leute die kein 16:9 Monitor haben unten und oben Schwarzen Rand. 

"das spiel ist halt auf 16:9 optimiert" finde ich schon fast lachhaft... das ist langsam echt ne Bilige Xbox zu Pc Kopie. Mir ist es ja Egal hab ja ein 16:9 Monitor. ;D


http://forums.ubi.co.../8671019558/p/3

EDIT: Hier wäre ein bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht hat es oben und unten Kleinen Schwarzen rand.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Ach, das ist ja auch von Ubi... schon geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

So... Kaspersky findet jetzt nichts mehr. Onlinescanner auch nicht. Ich bin erstmal zufrieden :>


----------



## Rethelion (27. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So... Kaspersky findet jetzt nichts mehr. Onlinescanner auch nicht. Ich bin erstmal zufrieden :>



Wie siehts mit MBAM, a², etc. aus? Würde mich wundern wenn Kaspersky alles auf einmal erwischt hätte.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ach, das ist ja auch von Ubi... schon geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. April 2010)

_Und Sora..deine Priesterin schon wiedergelevelt? _


----------



## Shefanix (27. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit MBAM, a², etc. aus? Würde mich wundern wenn Kaspersky alles auf einmal erwischt hätte.



Das mach ich gleich auch irgendwann mal :>


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und Sora..deine Priesterin schon wiedergelevelt? _



Ja, um ganze einen Balken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server sind zurzeit down und habe mich für das Arena Turnier angemeldet, von daher wird der Priester erstmal noch eine Weile auf 70 bleiben.


----------



## painschkes (27. April 2010)

_Aso..joa..bin vorhin 78 geworden..endlich gehts auf die 80 zu -_-_


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2010)

Wow, du bist schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. April 2010)

_Joa..es geht.. :-)_


----------



## baumthekaito (27. April 2010)

was haltet ihr von dem hier?



überlege mir den zu kaufen


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Wenn da mal Board, HDD und Ram Hersteller stehen würden.


----------



## Kyragan (27. April 2010)

Board ist sicherlich irgendnen OEM Käse, alles andere wohl eh Ramschware. Vergiss die ganzen Fertig-PCs, wenn du dir was kaufen willst: Schau in den Sticky. Falls dein Budget nicht getroffen wird: Erstell nen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. April 2010)

Ganz vergessen am Sonntag in der Folge von NCIS ist MW 2 vorgekommen ;D 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJdUvYVoRwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Rofl - selbst kommen die NCISler nicht darauf dass es keine gute Idee einen Platz zu durchqueeren wenn auf den Dächern ringsrum überall Gegner sitzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. April 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/12210/
GTA IV für 7.50€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab kein paypal Account -.-


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

lol, weil man garnet erkennt das es nen Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Spinnt Strato schonwieder, dass dein Blog down is oder was is los bei dir? O_o



Nein, mein Server wurde genau dann gehackt, als ich absolut kein Backup hatte.
3 PCs und ein bei Strato interner FTP-"server" dienen als Backup für meine Projekte.
Naja, mein PC in der Firma hatte an jenen Freitag einen Festplattencrash.
Zuhause habe ich meine PCs, sprich Desktop und Laptop virtualisiert - also komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Und Strato hatte iwelche probs mit dem FTP-Server, jedenfalls sind nun meine ganzen Daten weg... zwei jahre arbeit einfach futsch... inkl. Daten(banken) -.-

Naja, die wichtigsten hatte ich noch auf CD/DVD/Sticks.

Seitdem arbeite ich an einem kleinen Sicherheitskonzept.
Habe mir dazu einen alt-pc besorgt, ein paar hubs und 20 usb-sticks.
Nun bin ich nebenbei dabei ein paar Scripts zu basteln, die mir mein ganzes zeugs entsprechend sichern.
Und falls Klos fragt: Provokanterweise habe ich PHP gewählt xD

Edit:
*Aber so kann ich jeden nur von Strato abraten!*
Der Support ist vllt schnell, aber beratung, infos und verständlichkeit lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Ich habe am Montag Mails von einer bestellung bekommen, die nun aktiviert ist. Ich habe nix bestellt, ich habe nie eine bestellbestätigungsmail erhalten, ich habe nie einen Versandauftrag o.ä. erhalten.
Bei Strato angefragt, was der mist soll und ich habe auch eine Auflistung all meiner bisherigen Verträge gefordert.... bis jetzt keine Antwort.

Also meine Kündigung ist schon draußen. Ca. 9 Monate habe ich die noch an der Backe :s


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2010)

Wem ist noch so langweilig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crucial hast doch MW2 ne ?

Sag mal bitte Steam Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (28. April 2010)

Damn, bist schon offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Crank_1 ist Steam Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Unter "Crank_1" findet er dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (28. April 2010)

Steam kackt bei mir grade extrem ab, kann es daran liegen?

Gib mal deinen Namen, weil Crank_1 stimmt auf jeden Fall!

/edit: "Keine Netzwerkerbindung zu den Steam Servern möglich bla bla bla..."

Ists bei dir grad auch so komisch?


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Test <br>


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Steam kackt bei mir grade extrem ab, kann es daran liegen?
> 
> Gib mal deinen Namen, weil Crank_1 stimmt auf jeden Fall!
> 
> ...



Jap, Steam Server wieder weg

Mein Steam name: jendrik925

Hab mir gerade dutzende waffen skins geladen für css, jetzt mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Meine Güte, ich hasse MSN so.

Wenn man es einmal startet, fügt es sich direkt zum Autostart hinzu, egal wie oft dus deaktivierst.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2010)

Ich gib dir Tipp du musst es nicht Autostart Menu Deaktivieren sonder Im Programm Selber


----------



## Crucial² (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jap, Steam Server wieder weg
> 
> Mein Steam name: jendrik925
> 
> ...




Werde dich adden sobald ich daheim bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deshalb mag ich CSS nicht, wegen den ganzen Skins und Servereinstellungen und so...


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2010)

windowstaste + R
-> msconfig
--> autostart
---> msnm.exe rausnehmen
----> neustarten
-----> sich freuen
------> Nira 10€ überweisen

----

Benutzt lieber skype <3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Benutzt lieber skype <3


Super. 

Frag ich Leute in der Schweiz... "hast du ICQ" nö aber MSN "hast du Skype?" was ist den das?  xD


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Schweizer sind halt son Randvolk. In die Täler dringen Neuigkeiten halt nicht so schnell durch. Da muss sich die Postkutsche erst durch 3m Schnee kämpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2010)

Ey Kyragan, lass die schweizer und sammi in ruhe.. die/er muss schon genug durch mich leiden xD
Nich wahr sam? <:

Ein glück gibts diese Spamnachrichten:
Ohne die hätte ich nicht an den Muttertag (09.05.) gedacht! xD


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Wieder zuhause und keine Lust mehr :<

Crucial, die msitens skins funzten, dann 2 mehr rein getan und allesweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira vllt weißt du warum, wenn iich skins einfüge, sind hin und wieder Scripts dabei, die ja dann Sound_ingame_manifest oder so heißen, aber nach einpaar mal habe ich immer mehr kopien, also 1 2 3 und so.

Weils ja immer wieder neues hinzukommt. Kann ich die anderen einfach löschen ?


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen am Sonntag in der Folge von NCIS ist MW 2 vorgekommen ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jop hab ich gestern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zieh es immer in HD hab sonntags immer Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geile Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2010)

ratet mal was ich gerade Installiere? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (28. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ratet mal was ich gerade Installiere?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siedler 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ratet mal was ich gerade Installiere?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön dass du es installierst, aber ohne Auth.-Server kannst du nicht spielen^^


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

omg ich hatte heut Nacht 3 Stunden Bann in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ratet mal was ich gerade Installiere?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bomberman 3D ?


----------



## eMJay (28. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> omg ich hatte heut Nacht 3 Stunden Bann in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Voll die Strafe.... Auch noch Nachts kein Wunder das es keinen Juckt einen 3 Stunden Bann zubekommen....


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

jo da hab ich glaube geschlafen zuviel Bier unbewusst genossen und geflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Jemand eine Idee warum der "Ordner- und Suchoptionen"-Knopf im Windows-Explorer bei mir ausgegraut ist?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Schön dass du es installierst, aber ohne Auth.-Server kannst du nicht spielen^^


da es bei dem Amys seit 27 draussen ist kann ich es Heute ohne Probleme Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Ich hab Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Häuser weiter, gegenüber von mir stehen 2 Krankenwagen, 2 Polizei Autos und ein Arzt-Auto. Als wir vorbei gefahren sind, wurde das Haus gesperrt, die Tür mit so einem Band gesperrt. Wie man es aus den Filmen kennt.

*hilfe*


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XP ?


Police Line do not cross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn noch kein Coroner dabei ist gehts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Wetten das FBI steht noch gleich hier, wir übernehmen den Fall.

Bestimmt wurde da jemand in der Badewanne zerhäckselt oder so ~


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag bescheid wenn Horayschio da ist.


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bestimmt wurde da jemand in der Badewanne zerhäckselt oder so ~



Der letzte Neuzuzuegler. I know who's next on the list 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Jetzt gibts bald gratis Viren für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee warum der "Ordner- und Suchoptionen"-Knopf im Windows-Explorer bei mir ausgegraut ist?



Stell die Indizierung wieder an


----------



## Erz1 (28. April 2010)

Juhu, hab eben mitm Kollegen abgemacht, dass wir in der Himmelfahrtswoche im Mai 2 Tage lang mind. wieder LAN machen bei ihm mit ein paar Freunden. Das wird lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings hatte ich ja noch die Hoffnung, dass ich dann endlich meinen neuen Rechner bekomme -.- Kann ich mir wohl abschminken, wenn die 5850 länger als ne Woche braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nira vllt weißt du warum, wenn iich skins einfüge, sind hin und wieder Scripts dabei, die ja dann Sound_ingame_manifest oder so heißen, aber nach einpaar mal habe ich immer mehr kopien, also 1 2 3 und so.
> 
> Weils ja immer wieder neues hinzukommt. Kann ich die anderen einfach löschen ?



Bitte in einem zusammenhängenden Text :x

Edit:
Das perfekte Buch für Klugscheißer:
http://www.amazon.de/Bildung-Alles-was-man-wissen/dp/3442151473/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272450238&sr=8-1

Für Lesefaule auch als Hörbuch - ist aber echt toll finde ich. Am Ende weiß man richtig viel.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Bitte in einem zusammenhängenden Text :x



Es war so das ich Css Skins eingefügt habe, und wenn beim einfügen ein Ordner mit "Scripts" dabei ist, ist zu 95% ne Datei dabei, die Sound_Ingame_manifest oder so heißt.

Wenn ich jetzt mehrere davon habe heißten die ja auch immer so nur halte ... (2) und so.

Woltle wissen ob ich die doppelten einfach löschen kann.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Stell die Indizierung wieder an



Das geht wo? :>


----------



## Erz1 (28. April 2010)

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=34042&agid=1242

Wielange gibts die denn schon? Die haben nen Aufpreis im Gegensatz zu dem i5 nur 30€ knapp irgendwie. O.o


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

paar Tage.


----------



## muehe (28. April 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Bitte in einem zusammenhängenden Text :x
> 
> Edit:
> Das perfekte Buch für Klugscheißer:
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> paar Tage.



Aber in einem Vergleich zwischen dem i5 und dem AMD bestimmt nicht so tauglich zum spielen. (bzw. allgemein gegenüber dem 4Core. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Gestern früh 6 Uhr war NDA-Fall und Auslieferungsbeginn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Erz1 Was vorallem an den grausamen Engines liegt. Die sind einfach nicht optimal Multithreaded. Bestes Beispiel ist Dirt2. 2, 4, 8 und 12 Threads klappen wunderbar. Nimmt man ne CPU mit 6 Threads(Phenom II X6 oder Gulftown mit deaktiviertem SMT) bricht die Performance stark ein.

Für Anwendungen die hochgradig Multithreaded sind macht der X6 schon Sinn. Theoretisch würde er auch für alle anderen Anwendungen und auch für Games dank Turbo gut dastehen. Dummerweise ist der Turbo auf eine Taktstufe(400 bzw. 500MHz bei 1090T bzw. 1055T) begrenzt und springt auch nur an, wenn weniger als 50% der Kerne belastet werden. Da ist Intels System wesentlich flexibler.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt... irgendwie geht garnix mehr obwohl ich nichts deaktiviert hab. Können sowas Viren machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (28. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gestern früh 6 Uhr war NDA-Fall und Auslieferungsbeginn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Means, uninteressant für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der Aufpreis im Gegensatz "nur" 30€ sind. ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Ist es nicht schön aus dem Fenster ein leuchtendes Polizei Auto zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2010)

joa gut möglich.
Hab grad kein Win7/vista zur Hand, aber schau mal in der Sys-Steuerung nach, da ist iwas mit Indizierungsregeln oder so, das stellste ein. am besten gleich mit eigenschaften + inhalt der dateien, ist extrem vorteilhaft.

Dann schau auch gleich ob Windows Defender an ist und lass den mal durchrödeln.

UAC sollte man immer an haben - auch bei vista!

Joa

----
Bzgl. Nebuladingsbums:
es gibt nur eine manifest-datei, wenn du die zu (2) und (3) umbenennst, bringt das recht wenig - es wird immer die mit originalnamen genommen.
Ich weiß nich was da drin steht und wofür die gut ist. Aber wenn bei jedem Skin so eine datei drin ist, muss man die zusammenführen, damit alles funzt.
Skins ändern ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso kiddystyle - am ende läuft meist eh nichts mehr wie es soll.
Und join mal nen War-Server, der dir die Files scannt - hf gl mit den instant-kicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stasjan (28. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte eine Frage zu der CPU,möchte aber gleich vorweg sagen dass ich von dem Thema nicht soviel weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also meine Frage wäre,lohnt es sich die neusten Prozessoren mit 6(berichtigt mich bitte wenns falsch ist) zu besorgen?
Am PC mache ich eigtl. nix besonderes,spiele manchmal Shooter aber größtenteils neuere Strategie-Games (Starcraft 2 z.
Weil ich gehört habe,dass viele Programme am PC derzeitig nur max. 2 Kerne verwenden,deswegen wäre das alte dual-core eine bessere Alternative.
Könnt ihr mir vllt helfen? wäre nett von euch.
mfg


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Gibt halt nur wenige Games in denen du nen Vorteil aus zwei Threads mehr ziehst. BC2 ist son Fall, evtl. noch GTA IV. Dann hörts aber fast schon wieder auf. Imo ists eher für Rendering, Bild- und Videobearbeitung/schnitt interessant. 
Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich mir aber wohl trotzdem ein X6 System aufbauen. Nur ums zu haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phenom II X6 1055T auf nem MSI 890FX-GD70, das wär was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Stasjan Quadcore macht schon Sinn. Gibt immer mehr Spiele die Vorteile aus nem Quad ziehen. Ne Six-Core-CPU macht aber imo rein zum Zocken kaum Sinn.


----------



## Erz1 (28. April 2010)

Nja, Ich bestell ja "höchstwahrscheinlich" morgen bzw. übermorgen mein neues System - deswegen ist die Variante halt sehr interessant und da ich halt BC2 und auch GTA IV dann aufjedenfall aktiv am PC zocken würde, isses ja ganz gut.
In der Bildbearbeitung wird nicht viel getan, aber doch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn Horayschio da ist.



YEEEAAAAAAHHH!! ;D


----------



## Rethelion (28. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt... irgendwie geht garnix mehr obwohl ich nichts deaktiviert hab. Können sowas Viren machen?



Was geht denn nicht mehr?

@Sixcore: Ich warte auf die neuen X4er und schalte die dann wieder frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Traumboard wäre momentan das *Crosshair IV Formula*


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was geht denn nicht mehr?
> 
> @Sixcore: Ich warte auf die neuen X4er und schalte die dann wieder frei
> 
> ...



Die siehst doch auf dem Bild was alles ausgegraut ist :>


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was geht denn nicht mehr?
> 
> @Sixcore: Ich warte auf die neuen X4er und schalte die dann wieder frei
> 
> ...



Zosma wäre auch ne Idee, aber muss man halt Glück für haben. :/
Das Crosshair IV Formula ist sicherlich geil, aber den Preis möcht ich nicht wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Aussehen gefällt mir das MSI eigentlich besser. Find blau-schwarz einfach schicker als schwarz-rot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2010)

Moin moin, 


Da meine momentane Maus alle paar Sekunden für einige Sekunden einen "Hänger" hat, in welchen ich garnichts mit dieser machen kann, und dieses sehr
Nervig ist ,besonders in Shooter wo es auf jede Millisekunde ankommt, wollte ich mir eine neue Maus gönnen.

Mehr als 30€ würde ich jedenfalls nicht bezahlen, wobei ein paar Makro tasten praktisch wären .

Hab mich etwas umgeschaut , und gesehen das auch die Logtech MX518 Refresh in dem Bereich liegt, 
ist diese noch immer einer der optimalsten Möglichkeiten für den Preis?

Wäre folgend Maus ein passables Angebot für den Preis ?
Genius Navigator 335

Was den Preis anbelangt wäre diese ja schon etwas billiger.

Wie liegt den die Logitech in der Hand ,besonders in etwas kleineren Händen?


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Hab mir gestern erst ne MX518 refresh bestellt (heute geliefert). Was besseres wirst du für 30&#8364; imo nicht kriegen.

Vorteile gegenüber der alten MX518: besserer Sensor, größere Mausfüße. Letzteres ist sehr deutlich spürbar, da die Maus bedeutend besser gleitet. Hatte vorher ne alte MX518. Ansonsten gabs nur kosmetische Änderungen(Boden ist nicht mehr transparent).

Imo ists die beste Maus im Bereich bis ~45&#8364; und immer noch eine der besten überhaupt. Die Form ist für mich perfekt, der Sensor sehr hoch. Nur für Lowsenser wegen der verhältnismäßig hohen LoD nicht ganz so gut geeignet. Ansonsten ne wunderbare Maus. Ich will keine andere mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesen ganzen Laser mit 12-Milliarden-DPI Schwachsinn braucht eh kein Mensch.

Ich bin 1,80m groß, hab also recht durchschnittliche Hände. Mir liegt sie perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich spiele auf einem Steel Series QcK Pad. Nur rein informationshalber.


----------



## painschkes (28. April 2010)

_79 1/2..maan..muss sich jetzt natürlich wieder in die länge ziehen -_-_


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2010)

Okay, danke dir.

Werde mir sie dann wohl im laufe dieser Woche bestellen , ich wette das wird nen riesen unterschied zu meiner momentanen Speedlink mini- Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _79 1/2..maan..muss sich jetzt natürlich wieder in die länge ziehen -_-_



Kenn Ich, da hat man einfach kein bock mehr :<


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Nice, erstes MW2 Game nach Monaten. Natürlich auf die Fresse gekriegt, aber noch viel besser ists im gleichen Game direkt zwei Wallhacker im Gegnerteam zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Ich habe vorhin vorhin alles was ich an Spielen hatte deinstalliert. Nurnoch WCIII auffem Rechner. MW2 macht keinen Spaß mehr, und sonst hab ich nicht wirklich tolle Spiele. Ich will eigentlich WoW spielen, nur ist das 1. teuer und 2. hab ich dann doch irgendwann keinen Bock mehr zu leveln - solo :/


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

BC2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Hab ich nicht :>

Bin mal formatieren


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. April 2010)

Ich suche eine geeignete Grafikkarte für Wow. Sollte auf Mittel spielbar sein mit ~50 FPS. Und sollte nicht sooo teuer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (28. April 2010)

Grafikkarten werden in WoW überbewertet.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

@Nira, naja mir egal jetzt immer wenn ne neue Datei hinzukommt, ersetze ich die mit der alten.

Also Kiddiestyle finde ich das nicht, ich lade mir keine Tischtennis bälle als Granaten runter, nur die zum Teil verpixelten M4s, etc sind in HQ halt geiler.

Genauso wie es leute gibt die statt ner Pumpgun ne bazooka haben, wo ist da die logik.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

So... formatiert und direkt wieder alles blöd. Irgendwie hat der mich bei der Installation nichts gefragt... Keinen Benutzernamen oder sonstwas. Außerdem ist alles so "klassisch." Wie krieg ich das normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Könnte das die AERO Oberfläche sein ?

Ansonstem mal unter Anzeige gucken.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Ich hab in den Optionen schon ziemlich alles durchgeschaut. Das ist auch erst seit dem ich die Windows-Updates installiert hab :>


----------



## Rethelion (28. April 2010)

Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung-->System-->Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen-->Leistung;


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Ist bereits alles aktiviert :>


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Geh mal aus Desk > Rechtsklick > Anpassen und guck ob unten bei WIn Klassisch oder 7 angewählt ist.


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Naja, wenn ich auf ein Design draufklicke wecheslt er halt bis auf die Tastkleiste. In dem Fenster unten steht dann auch das normale. Sobald ich das Fenster wieder schließe und dann nochmals öffne ist aber wieder alles so wie es war :/

Ich deinstallier mal die Windows-Updates. Trat ja erst danach auf.



Edit: Woah... ich formatier gleich nochmal. Hab sogar schon Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und es ist immernoch so :>


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Hast du denn bei anpassung Windows 7 Aero gewählt ?

Weil wenn nicht wird alles anders bis auch taskleiste


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Ich seh da nichts wo ich das machen kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich hab mehr oder weniger das Problem gefunden. Mein Win7 DVD ist kaputt. Mein Laufwerk und das am Laptop von meinem Bruder erkennen sie zwar, sobald man die öffnen will schmiert aber die explorer.exe ab. Darf ich auch mit der DVD von Kumpel installieren wenn ich meinen Key benutze? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2010)

I am Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich muss sagen... öhm ja ich bin fertig. xD ^^ 

bugs hat es noch paar drin und FPS ich sag jetze mal nix 

30-40 FPS in Missonen wo man unter dem freien himmel ist ;D  und in gebauten drin immer 60 FPS als hätte ich  VSync an was ich aber weder im Grafikkarte Menu noch im spiel an habe sehr komisch. >_> ^^


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich seh da nichts wo ich das machen kann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was blau hinterlegt ist, aber scheinbar ist es schon aktiviert, seltsam, mal neu gestartet danach ?

Edit:

*hust* iPhones zu 95%iger Sicherheit morgen *hust*


----------



## Shefanix (28. April 2010)

Hab schon ziemlich oft neu gestartet. Morgen gibts DVD von Kumpel, dann mach ich nochmals alles platt :>


----------



## painschkes (28. April 2010)

_Endlich 80.._


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Endlich 80.._



Glückwunsch, es war sogar die Kriminalpolizei da :<


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, es war sogar die Kriminalpolizei da :<



Horayschio auch ? bzw seine Crew ?

NCIS ?


----------



## aseari (28. April 2010)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre vielleicht?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> es war sogar die Kriminalpolizei da :<


Tija ich hatte ein Job in deiner Gegend... tut mir leid mach dir keine Sorge das Axt mörder rum lauft.

Sam Fisher ist nur vorbei gekommen. xD ^^


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Ich sag halt immer, wenn die sehen sie können es mit dir machen, dann machen sie es auch. Deswegen muss man da sofort, also.. das die denken, oh oh.. mit dem.. also mit dem können wir nicht so einfach.. das ist ein.. das isn Killer.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> das ist ein.. d4s isn K1Ll0r.



fixed :>


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> fixed :>



Ja, so hätte man es auch schreiben können. Kennst du den Schauspieler vom Transporter und seinen Gang, so wie er immer läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss man auch laufen und ohne was zu sagen, gleich in die Fresse.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo wer redet schon ewig, dass sind Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vllt ist deine Gegend auch son Crack Deal0r Geheimtip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Horayschio auch ? bzw seine Crew ?
> 
> NCIS ?



Was jetz, war er da oder nicht?

YEEEEEAAAAAH!! oder no YEEEEEAAAAAH!! ??


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Ach, wenn mir hier jemand blöd kommt, dann komm ich dem einfach noch blöder.

Edit: Nein waren nicht ;p


----------



## Crucial² (29. April 2010)

Nebola, ich adde dich im Steam. Hab Lust zu Daddeln :>


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

Wer spielt hier Bad Company II, wollte es mir heute holen, war aber leider nicht mehr zu kaufen. Muss die Tage dann wo anders schauen.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Bin am überlegen kann mir die Tage eig BFBC2 oder Metro 2033 holen, aber es wird wohl eher Metro sein.

Was geiles durch zocken, habeschon Css und mw2 als MP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (29. April 2010)

Werde mir auch Metro2033 holen sobald die Lust an MW 2 aufgehört hat. Aber ein Ende ist derzeit nicht in Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: ARGH Steam nervt so! Immer um kurz vor 2 Uhr kackts voll ab -.- Naja, wenigstens ein Grund irgendwann mal aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachtii!


----------



## Kyragan (29. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer spielt hier Bad Company II, wollte es mir heute holen, war aber leider nicht mehr zu kaufen. Muss die Tage dann wo anders schauen.



Ich. Sam und Rethelion glaub ich auch.


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

World of Warcraft reizt ganz schön an der Geduld.


----------



## Rethelion (29. April 2010)

WoW und BC2 sind meine momentanen spiele; wobei ich für WoW momentan zu wenig Zeit hab(scheiss Abschlussprüfung -.-)


----------



## Vaishyana (29. April 2010)

Klos spielt doch auch Bad Company 2, oder? Und ich bald auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

laangweilig


----------



## Niranda (29. April 2010)

Nira spielt auch ab und an mal BFBC 2 ihr loooooser :<
-> Add "Niranda" in BFBC2 Fliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (29. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> laangweilig



So früh schon zu Hause? Ok, hatte auch heute nach der 3. Stunde Schluss - 9.25 aber musste noch so ewig lange in der Stadt bleiben :S
Ich spiel BFBC2 auf PS3 XDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Hatte 4 Stunden, eig 6 aber da ich ja nen 8 Wochen Sportattest habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. April 2010)

Yeah, schriftlichen Teil des Abis durch und Physik LK war heut richtig einfach! Jetzt 1 Monat lang chilln und dann in die Mündliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, vllt fang ich in der Zeit mit WoW wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Omg, das ist mal richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ ist voll verrückt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, need den iTazer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Stasjan (29. April 2010)

XDDDDDD der Typ ist echt geil^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Juhu, endlich wieder ein komplett funktionierendes Windows :>


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

GehZett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok Pc Teile bekomme ich heute, iPhone wohl morgen, omg. Erst Samstag, dann Dienstag, dann heute, jetzt morgen :<


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

Dann werde Ich mir mal auch Bad Company II noch holen und den deutschen Wochenmarkt dann mal ab.. dings.. ab..räumen ;p


World of Warcraft nervt zur zeit, weil ich habe mich auf dem US Turnier Arena angemeldet und dort 2 wirklich gute Leute zu finden, das ist mehr als Rar. 

Manche Leute sind so dämlich, wäre so genial, wenn Ich ich in die nächste Runde kommen würde. Aber, so wie es ausschaut, wird das einfach nichts.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Mich guter Arena-Spieler... zumindest war ich das vor über einem Jahr ;D


Köpfhörer gesucht - In-Ear, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Müssen bequem sitzen und sollten beim Radfahren nicht raus fallen. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann werde Ich mir mal auch Bad Company II noch holen und den deutschen Wochenmarkt dann mal ab.. dings.. ab..räumen ;p



Ich muss sagen... kauf dir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich aber noch sagen muss wir haben Heute Donnerstag ich warte immer noch drauf das es morgen abend wird, und die Ubi Server Down sind. muahahahah das ich ne Schöne Mail schreiben kann und auch ne gute Entschädigung erwarte... als CE Besitzer. ^^


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Köpfhörer gesucht - In-Ear, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Müssen bequem sitzen und sollten beim Radfahren nicht raus fallen. :>



Ich kann immer noch die Ultimate Ears MetroFi 170 empfehlen - recht günstig, aber ein sehr satter und guter Ton. 
Bei mir sitzen sie recht gut, allerdings ist das Kabelklopfen nicht ganz leise... daher sollte man das Kabel unter dem T-Shirt laufen lassen.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Was ist an denen hier dann anders? :>

http://www.amazon.de/Ultimate-Ears-Ear-Kopfhörer-Stereoklinke-Tragetasche/dp/B001TDKHRS/ref=pd_cp_ce_1


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2010)

Hm.. vermutlich haben die einen bisschen besseren Klang, was großes fällt mir auch nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Ich denke dann nehme ich die 220er. Vielleicht sind die nur eine verbesserte Version oder sowas. Aber wenn man schonmal ein wenig Geld hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habt ihr auch alle schon was für den 1. Mai geplant? :>


----------



## Assor (29. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass was ich frage, ist erlaubt. Und zwar:


Komplettsystem
http://www.alternate....productDetails
(alternate.de)

Ist der Shop und vorallem das Produkt seriös, der Computer gut zusammengesetzt und vorallem - wird er PC, wenn ich ihn so kaufe, zusammengebaut geliefert?


Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten.
Danke im vorraus.

Assor

(Jaja, selber zusammenbauen ist besser, aber nennen wir es einfach mal Vernunftresistent und Paranoid - ich hab meine Gründe)


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Ist den Preis nicht Wert finde ich.

OMG welch Pech ich immer habe, es ist unglaublich, Ich bin 6 Jahre mit Bus zu Schule gefahren mit som Flash Ticket, für Schüler 9,10&#8364; im Monat und immer umsonst fahren.

Jetzt seit sommer 09 Mit Bus zu Nachhilfe 4 mal die Woche, Ticket bekomme ich nicht mehr, omg in der ganzen Zeit EINMAL nicht abgestempelt (4er Karte) zack Kontroleur 40 euro, ich finds zum kotzen.


----------



## Shadlight (29. April 2010)

Spiele auch BFBC2 :O


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass was ich frage, ist erlaubt. Und zwar:
> 
> 
> Komplettsystem
> ...



Wie wäre es mit dem:

https://www.hardware...62d&nav=8001096

zu teuer? 

Oder:

https://www.hardware4u.net/item.php?id=fa0ceb7230ae12f6093b76121a92762d&nav=8001090

Beim zweiten ist die Graka nicht ganz so gut, aber dennoch flott genug für alle Spiele am Markt. Dafür die CPU wesentlich besser und insgesamt einfach schön ausgewogen. Man sieht auch ausnahmslos, was verbaut wird.


----------



## Assor (29. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem:
> 
> https://www.hardware...62d&nav=8001096
> 
> zu teuer?


Neide Modele zu teuer :/
Die alte Preisklasse war schon optimal. Irgendwelche Kommentare und Antworten auf meine Fragen zum von mir vorgeschlagenen Rechner (Windows 7 ist im Preis inbegriffen).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2010)

Benutzt wer von euch Xfire?


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2010)

Und der zweite, welchen ich editiert habe?

Zu deinem Rechner:

- Alternate ist sehr gut aber auch teuer
- 800 Euro für einen 630er find ich etwas arg
- 630er passt nicht optimal zur 5830, welche sehr schnell ist. Zu schnell für den langsamen Quadcore. Ein 955er wäre angebracht, um die Leistung der Grafikkarte auszuschöpfen (Flaschenhals)
- restliche Komponenten kann man nicht viel sagen, denn es steht ja nicht wirklich im Detail dabei, was sie verbaut haben. Wenn nichts dabei steht, dann ist es meistens Billigware. Würde ich Qualität verbauen, wäre ich blöd, wenn ich es nicht dazu schreiben würde

Fazit:

Sehr wahrscheinlich einiges an Billigware dabei, was aber der Geschwindigkeit keinen Abbruch tut. Spielen wirst du damit erstmal alles können. Die Grafikkarte ist super. Schwächstes Glied der langsame Quadcore.
Ich persönlich würde nicht kaufen.


----------



## Assor (29. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und der zweite, welchen ich editiert habe?
> 
> Zu deinem Rechner:
> 
> ...



Hm, okay danke - sehr ausführlich.
Welche Seiten bieten denn einen guten Zusammenbauservice an? Selber zusammenbauen trau ich mir nicht zu :/

Bei den 800 Euronen war Windows 7 mitinbegriffen - was es bei dem Preis für mich leider auch muss.


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

Du kannst dir von den Leuten hier im Forum einen Rechner zusammenstellen lassen, in der Preisklasse 800Euro ~ und dann wird der PC, falls du es wünschst zusammengebaut zu dir nach Hause geschickt.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2010)

Es gibt nicht viele, die einen Zusammenbau anbieten. Ich kenne da nur:

-Hardwareversand
-Atelco
-Alternate


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Benutzt wer von euch Xfire?



MELD!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> MELD!




Wenn du lust hast mich zu Adden ;D 

samfisher117


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> MELD!



Tus nicht, er spamt dich mit Spam Videos Von Spam Fischer.. Spamer Cell voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Hab mal Anfrage losgeschickt Herr Sam Fischer :>

Edit: Schon angenommen Q_Q

@ Nebola: Dann spamme ich ihn auch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tus nicht, er spamt dich mit Spam Videos Von Spam Fischer.. Spamer Cell voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Nein Spaß.. obwohl..;p

Bin sowieso immer unsichtbar.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Schon angenommen Q_Q



Bin halt fix.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (29. April 2010)

Und nochmal der Techniknoob:
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-56408 ? Wieviel Leistung kann ich ungefähr erwarten?


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Ich würde nur bei einem, maximal bei 2 Versandhäusern bestellen, bedenke, pro Shop kommt Versand und aus England noch Fracht Import und so.


----------



## Assor (29. April 2010)

Bin ich mir drüber bewusst, mir ging es mehr um die Listenfunktionen, damit man das System besser beurteilen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2010)

Du kannst mit diesem Rechner generell alles spielen. Das ginge aber mit dem von Alternate auch. Hier hast du halt nen besseren Prozessor und der Alternate-Rechner hat mehr Grafikpower. Es gibt bisher nur ganz wenige Spiele, die eine 5770 in die Enge treiben. Das prominenteste Beispiel wäre Crysis. Mit was kannst du rechnen? Sämtliche Spiele in einer Auflösung von 1650x1080 in hohen Details flüssig. Die meisten Spiele werden sogar in höchster Detailstufe flüssig laufen. Abstriche musst du höchstens hier und da mit Qualitätseinstellungen wie Kantenglättung machen. 8x AA und mehr sind in Crysis mit einer 5770 nicht drin. Braucht man meiner Meinung auch nicht. Von der CPU her stößt du mit einen 925er sicherlich im Moment nirgends an die Grenze. Mit einen 630er wie bei Alternate auch nur in ganz wenigen Spielen.

Aber was bringt dir die Liste? Die ist wild zusammengewürfelt aus lauter unterschiedlichen Shops.


----------



## muehe (29. April 2010)

stell Geizhals mal auf Deutschland oben links die Deutsche Flagge klicken 

CPU lieber den 955 BE kost ca. 130 Euro

Ram den Crucial , Kingston oder A-Data

Grafikkarte könntest bei den Preisen auch ne Msi Hawk nehmen aber wenn du eh sparen musst geht auch ne normale Rev.2 (Eierkühler)


----------



## Assor (29. April 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich werd mich mal weiter umgucken.


----------



## muehe (29. April 2010)

Kühler auch lieber diesen wenns günstig sein soll http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a439684.html



ach nee der pustet mal wieder nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (29. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> OMG welch Pech ich immer habe, es ist unglaublich, Ich bin 6 Jahre mit Bus zu Schule gefahren mit som Flash Ticket, für Schüler 9,10€ im Monat und immer umsonst fahren.
> 
> Jetzt seit sommer 09 Mit Bus zu Nachhilfe 4 mal die Woche, Ticket bekomme ich nicht mehr, omg in der ganzen Zeit EINMAL nicht abgestempelt (4er Karte) zack Kontroleur 40 euro, ich finds zum kotzen.



Das ist nervig. Wir haben noch dieses Jahr Schülerkarten für umsonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nächstes Jahr 60€ im Monat - nur weil ich ausm Dorf komme und nicht in der Stadt wohne.
Und Pech? Ich hatte heute Fußballtraining, komm nach Hause, will meine Schuhe ausziehen - ich hab mich schon vorher reingequetscht da ich die Schleife nie zumach, dumme Faulheit XD - was ist? Nen bisschen gezogen und erstmal schöne Unterbein schmerzen -.- 2 Wochen Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nächste Woche Sonntag hab ich Spiel gegen Erzrivalen :s


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Kühler auch lieber diesen wenns günstig sein soll http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a439684.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und der ist auch ne ziemliche Turbine was die Lautstärke angeht.
Dann lieber den nehmen, den ich drin hatte, nen Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 für 15 euro ist der auf jedenfall sehr gut.



Erz1 schrieb:


> Das ist nervig. Wir haben noch dieses Jahr Schülerkarten für umsonst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nett, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetzt hast du wohl kein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (29. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und der ist auch ne ziemliche Turbine was die Lautstärke angeht.
> Dann lieber den nehmen, den ich drin hatte, nen Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 für 15 euro ist der auf jedenfall sehr gut.



auf 7V gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (29. April 2010)

Offiziell bin ich 2 Wochen fürn Sportunterricht befreit.
Also lauf ich vielleicht doch auf. Mal sehen, was sich so ergibt und morgen muss ich den Laptop zurück an meinen Onkel geben. :s
Hat mir sehr gefallen so - aber spielen ging definitiv nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

2 Wochen kein Sport lol.

Ich habe 8 Wochen Befreiung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (29. April 2010)

Ach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schulsport hätten sie mir ganz freigeben können - so langweilig und nja. Volleyball und Bodentournen - nein danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Wir spielen im Moment Batminton (wird das so geschrieben?). Auch nicht grade toll. Nächste Woche wollen wir aber was ganz tolles machen... Tanzschritte lernen oO


----------



## muehe (29. April 2010)

Sport is doch gut 

war bei uns immer 7 Stunde danach noch Volleyball und Hallenfussball ging dann meist bis 18.00-19.00 Uhr

zwischendurch immer mal kleine Pause und eine rauchen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2010)

Nicht im Ernst? Ihr habt schon getrennt Sport, oder?  Oo

Wir machen gerade Volleyball... nicht meine Lieblingssportart, aber es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Erz1 (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wir spielen im Moment Batminton (wird das so geschrieben?). Auch nicht grade toll. Nächste Woche wollen wir aber was ganz tolles machen... Tanzschritte lernen oO



Hatten wir auch. Nein, bei uns ist das normal - nicht getrennt. ^^ Außer die Mannschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Ich versteh nicht wer oder was mit "getrennt" gemeint ist. Falls gemeint ist Jungen und Mädchen zusammen... Ja, natürlich. Getrennt Sport... sowas gibts? :>

Edit: Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Badminton kann ich ziemlich gut, spiele ich auch gerne inner Schule wenn man die looser abziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird Hockey gezokkt, naja ich noch niccht 2 Wochen frei habe ich noch.

Hoffentlich bessert sich das mit meinem Bein :<

Esp, bissel Css ?


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wer oder was mit "getrennt" gemeint ist. Falls gemeint ist Jungen und Mädchen zusammen... Ja, natürlich. Getrennt Sport... sowas gibts? :>



Ja, bei uns - seit der Mittelstufe. Und auch bei fast allen Schulen im Umkreis ist das so...
Die dürfen tanzen und wir machen halbwegs sinnvolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und heute bin ich nicht mehr CS-fähig... auch gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Tanzen ist eigentlich ziemlich geil - mit der richtigen Partnerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> mit der richtigen Partnerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss man betonen, denn was bei mir in der Klasse rum lief....


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Bei mir sind schon so 4 oder 5 richtige hübsche in der Klasse. Da ist die Auswahl schon fast zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich geh auch pennen - Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei mir sind schon so 4 oder 5 richtige hübsche in der Klasse. Da ist die Auswahl schon fast zu groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du's gut.. bei mir ging es eher ab wie auf einem Friedhof, wer erstmal ein Plätzchen hat, den kriegt man auch nicht mehr weg :<


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Ich versteh euch nicht, naja ich bin noch bis um 1 zocken gn8


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2010)

So deutlich möchte Ich es nicht sagen, sahen halt alle aus wie bei den Hempels unter der Couch. :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2010)

Hab mal ne frage so ein http://www.plantronics.com/europe_union/ger/products/mobile/bluetooth-headsets/explorer-390;jsessionid=212AB51AA0F20FB56E40540022BD2D22.bravo ohr bügel dingst stört das als Brillen träger Seher? 

Wollte mal so in die Runde fragen ob da jemand Erfahrung damit hat?


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2010)

Mein dad hat auch so nen Freisprech Ding und er arbeitet ca. 14 Std am Tag, also beschweren tut er sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. April 2010)

_Grad mal den schwarzen Bären geholt :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (29. April 2010)

Gratz zu Bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Sora:  Das beste ist ja, dass noch keine von denen, die ich attraktiv finde vergeben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2010)

Uuuhh.. na dann rann an den Speck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Symphatie der Leute erstmal hast, hast du schon quasi gewonnen.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2010)

Könnt kotzen, war in zwei Läden und alle hatten Bad Company II nicht auf Lager. Nur XBOX und PS3, könnte mit anlauf da reinspringen. Scheiß Konsolen Bums, fick, Kack.. Mist..


Bestell das jetzt bei Amazon.com, könn mich jetzt mal am Arsch lecken, ist sogar 10 Dollar billiger.


----------



## Crucial² (30. April 2010)

Huhu! Endlich freitag. 

Aber so ganz rund läuft mein PC noch nicht ~.~

Dazu mehr im anderem Thread....


----------



## Shefanix (30. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Uuuhh.. na dann rann an den Speck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, nur weil ich sie attraktiv finde, heisst das nicht das ich was mit denen anfangen will. Gutes Aussehen ist nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. April 2010)

Musst auch nix mir ihr anfangen Quicki auf dem Schul Klo reicht auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. April 2010)

Ohman, Assasins Creed 2 ist mal so arsch langweilig.

Die Steuerung ist mal voll fürn hintern.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hey, nur weil ich sie attraktiv finde, heisst das nicht das ich was mit denen anfangen will. Gutes Aussehen ist nicht alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt und ab dann scheitert es auch meistens ~

Nur man muss blitzschnell einschätzen können... ist das ein Mann oder eine Frau.


----------



## painschkes (30. April 2010)

_Was brauch man so für Equip für Pdk / AK?_


----------



## Nebola (30. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was brauch man so für Equip für Pdk / AK?_



pdk 10, so equip auf heros, vllt paar neue auch.

Ak naja kann man ja net instanz nennen, kannste auch blau rein.


----------



## painschkes (30. April 2010)

_Alles klar..danke :-)

Wenn ich Glück hab dann hab ich nachher 4/5 T9 und das kack Schuld aus Saron Nonhero (will einfach nich droppen der KACK!!!11)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. April 2010)

oh man heute kommt auch nur Scheisse mit der post muss am 

06.07.2010 zum Sport test zeug von der Armee. freue ich ja jetzt schon. (ich als super ESportler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vaishyana (30. April 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum meine Funktastatur hin und wieder mal Aussetzer hat? Mal geht sie, mal nicht. Ziemlich doof, jetzt muss ich immer aufstehen wenn ich Filme schaue oder Musik höre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Batterien sind es jedenfalls nicht. :>


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2010)

Weil es eine Funktastatur ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. April 2010)

Evtl irgendwelche Störfaktoren in der Nähe?


----------



## Niranda (30. April 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe mir ein kleines System ausgedacht, dies ist allerdings nicht für jeden zugänglich, damit der Nutzen einfach größer ist.
Ihr kennt bestimmt diese Klicker-Websites. Klicke auf meinen Spendenbutton, dann bekomm ich Punkte oder sowas ähnliches. Die IP wird für 24h geloggt, erst dann geht's wieder.

Dafür habe ich mir ein kleines Programm geschrieben, welches aus 2 Teilen besteht. Ein Teil besitze ich, worüber ich alles Steuere, welche Website über wen und wann aufgerufen wird.
Um mehrere IPs zu haben, gibt's noch ein kleines Script (2. Teil) dazu. Das Script wird einfach auf einen PHP-Fähigen Webspace gelegt und dem Admin (mir) muss die direkte Adresse zu dem Script mitgeteilt werden.
Für den Hoster des Scripts entsteht ein kleines bisschen traffic - es wird halt eine Seite normal aufgerufen und dann wieder geschlossen. Der Hoster des Scripts allein hat allerdings keinen Nutzen aus dem Script an sich. Aber im Gegenzug baue ich auch seine/ihre "Klicker/Spende"-URL ins Script ein.
Ich denke jetzt wird's klar, was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Desto mehr Hosten, desto mehr IPs gibt es, desto mehr Punkte usw.

Drum würd ich euch bitten, wenn ihr einen PHP-Fähigen Webspace habt, das kleine Script hochzuladen und mir die direkte Adresse zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder per Copy'n'Paste oder ladet einfach die Rar-Datei herunter, die das Script enthält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
<?php
/*
 * Author: Niranda
 * Website: www.NiraPhone.de
 * Only with this Headline FFA
 */
function url_include($url) {
 $ch = curl_init();
 curl_setopt ($ch, CURLOPT_URL, $url);
 curl_setopt ($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, 1);
 curl_setopt ($ch, CURLOPT_CONNECTTIMEOUT, 5);
 $result = curl_exec($ch);
 curl_close($ch);
 return $result;
}
$i = 0;
foreach ($_GET as $key => $value) {
 $i++;
 $ok = strlen(url_include($value));
 if ($ok >= 50) { $status = "<span style='color:green;'>Ok</span>";}
 else { $status = "<span style='color:red;'>ERROR</span> (".$ok.")";}
 $htmlstring = $htmlstring.'<tr><td>'.$i.'</td><td>'.$status.'</td><td><a href="'.$value.'">'.htmlentities($value).'</a></td></tr>'; 
}
echo '<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd"><html><head><title>Aufbau einer Tabelle</title></head><body><table border="1"><tr><th>Nr.</th><th>Status</th><th>URL</th></tr>'.$htmlstring.'</table></body></html>';
?>
```

> Download <

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Surfen über das Script auf dem Webspace ist nicht möglich, da die Seiten nicht mit dem Benutzer interagieren kann und die Seite wird gar nicht erst für den Betrachter dargestellt.
Es wird lediglich eine kleine Tabelle mit den Statusmeldungen ausgegeben. Sinn der Tabelle ist einfach um bei Fehlern schneller Handeln zu können und um die Quelle ausfindig zu machen.
Zum Testen könnt ihr am Ende des direkten Link des Scriptes Parameter anhängen ( z.B. "?0=www.google.de&1=www.yahoo.de" ohne die "), also z.B.: http://rpg.ivora.de/go.php?0=www.google.de&1=www.yahoo.de


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2010)

Ab huhu habe ich aufgehört zu lesen ;p


----------



## EspCap (1. Mai 2010)

Was willst du denn da mit einem WePad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das geht mit dem iPad sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab leider gerade keinen Webspace bzw. keinen auf den ich einfach ein Skript werfen sollte/dürfte zur Verfügung, sorry...


----------



## Niranda (1. Mai 2010)

mitn WePad haste viel mehr möglichkeiten.
das iPad ist wie Internet Explorer: shice.
WePad allerdings wie Firefox: porno <3 xD

edit:
webspace von freehostern geht auch.
Allerdings brauch das Script oben PHP v5.2 oder höher.
Hab aber noch eins geschrieben, welches ab v.4.x läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie freu ich mich schon so richtig auf die Abschlussprüfung...nur schwanke ich noch zwischen positiv und negativ^^ Bei der einen Abschlussprüfung schaffe ich 90+% und frag mich warum das so einfach ist; und bei der nächsten sagt mir die hälfte der Fragen rein gar nichts. In der Arbeit haben sie mir viel Erfolg gewünscht, aber ich brauche eher Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2010)

*We man es dreht und wendet*
 5 Gründe, warum das WePad das smarteste unter den Tablets ist


*1 Weil Sie alles mit ihm machen können*
 Sein Äußeres ist makellos, seine Maße neidenswert.
Doch warten Sie, bis Sie es berühren: Das WePad legt Ihnen die Welt zu Händen. Durchs Internet surfen, Videos schauen, eMails schreiben, auf Facebook chatten - machen Sie doch, was Sie wollen. Sogar arbeiten, wenn Sie unbedingt müssen.


*2 Weil es Sie frei lässt*
 Warum das WePad »We«Pad heißt? Hier ein paar Tipps: Es integriert Flash, damit Sie alles sehen können. Es unterstützt gängige Formate, damit Sie alles hören und lesen können. Es besitzt USB-Eingänge, damit Sie vorhandene Geräte anschließen können. Und anstatt Features künstlich zurückzuhalten, werden diese im Austausch mit Ihnen (ja, Ihnen!) entwickelt


*3 Weil die ganze Welt für Sie arbeitet*
 Das WePad besitzt eine offene Plattform, an der Jedermann mitwirken kann. 
Es basiert auf etablierten Technologien wie Linux, Android und Adobe AIR, sodass Entwickler in aller Welt sich Applikationen für Sie ausdenken können. 
Also zusätzlich zu den unzähligen Anwendungen, die bereits für Android &#8211; und damit fürs WePad &#8211; existieren.


*4 Weil Sie endlich wieder Zeitung lesen*
 Mit dem WePad erleben Sie Ihre liebsten Zeitungen und Zeitschriften wie im Printformat &#8211; plus all die Vorzüge, die das World Wide Web bereithält. Ihre personalisierten Nachrichten kommen in Echtzeit zu Ihnen, erfahrbar für all Ihre Sinne: Artikel lesen, Podcasts hören, Videos schauen. Von Berühren ganz zu schweigen.


*5 Weil Sie exklusiver Content erwartet*
 Selbst für den Lesestoff ist gesorgt: Die e-Publishing-Plattform »WeMagazine« gibt Verlagen alle Werkzeuge an die Hand, um Geschichten aufregend neu zu erzählen. Sie werden Augen machen. Und Ohren. Und Finger...Sie wissen schon.

Dem ist doch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz nett finde ich die offensichtliche Anspielungen auf Apple und dem IPad. Man achte auf künstlich zurückgehaltenen Features. Nichts anderes ist es mit USB und IPad. Hintergedanke war bestimmt einfach nur, die Kunden noch mehr an den AppleStore zu binden. Mit Android ist das ganze ausserdem weitaus offener. Als Java-Entwickler steht mir da fast die gesamte Klassenbibliothek zur Verfügung. Apple hingegen legt Sun nur Steine in den Weg.



Rethelion schrieb:


> Irgendwie freu ich mich schon so richtig auf die Abschlussprüfung...nur schwanke ich noch zwischen positiv und negativ^^ Bei der einen Abschlussprüfung schaffe ich 90+% und frag mich warum das so einfach ist; und bei der nächsten sagt mir die hälfte der Fragen rein gar nichts. In der Arbeit haben sie mir viel Erfolg gewünscht, aber ich brauche eher Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kenn ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeichnen sie ein Aktivitätsdiagramm! What the fuck ist ein Aktivitätsdiagramm. Wenn man es wüsste, dann könnte man hier 25 Punkte mitnehmen, die eigentlich geschenkt sind.
Weißt du es nicht, dann hast du keine Chance auch nur 2 Punkte mitzunehmen. Die Abschlußprüfung für Fachinformatiker basiert meiner Meinung nach sehr viel auf Glück. Alles lernen kannst du nicht.
Dafür ist es zu breit gefächert. Ich meine, selbst als Anwendungsentwickler können dich Fragen über SCSI oder sonst was treffen. Das sind Sachen, mit denen hast du im Betrieb nichts zu tun. Genauso wenig wie VoIP oder sonstigen Blödsinn. Oder uralte Fragen über ISDN. Was interessiert mich als Anwendungsentwickler, was ein S0-Bus ist?


----------



## Rethelion (1. Mai 2010)

Das ISDN-Zeugs ist nervig; das interessiert mich einfach nicht und während der Schulzeit hab ichs schon nie gelernt. Und was kam 07/08 dran? Ergänzen sie das folgende Sequenzdiagramm "Verbindungsaufbau nach ITU Q931" XD

Genauso gut war die Frage wie der iSCSI-Header aussieht, was "IP-65" bei Überwachungskameras bedeutet oder was NAT-T ist...letzteres wusste nichtmal unserer Lehrer und ich weiss es bis jetzt noch nicht richtig.
Am besten sind immer noch Netzwerk und Subnetting-Aufgaben; die kann ich wenigstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2010)

NAT-T sagt mir jetzt auch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Subnetting-Aufgaben sind cool. Die hast du als Anwendungsentwickler auch.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> NAT-T sagt mir jetzt auch nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NAT-T ist irgendwie die Implementierung von IPSec in NAT; evtl. wird da ein IP-Paket vorm Versenden in ein IPSEC gekapselt, genau weiss ichs aber auch ned da ich die Lösung nicht habe.

Subnetting kann zwar kompliziert sein, aber so tief gehen die in der Prüfung leider nie rein. Kommen meist nur einfache Aufgaben wie: "Es werden 40Ip-Adressen pro Netz benötigt, nennen sie die kleinst SN-Maske"


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2010)

NAT-T!

Sehr schöner Artikel, der auch richtig weit rein geht.

http://onair.funkwerk-ec.com/brueckenschlag_zwischen_nat_und_ipsec.html


----------



## Rethelion (1. Mai 2010)

Also so ungefähr verstehe ichs jetzt, aber der Teil ist mir noch unklar:





> Die Hauptaufgabe von NAT-Traversal liegt darin, das IPSec-Paket in einen UDP-Header zu kapseln, damit NAT-Geräte IP-Adress- oder -Portinformationen ändern können, ohne dadurch das IPSec-Paket zu ändern (siehe Abbildung 3). Ein IPSec-gesichertes Paket wird in einem normalen UDP-Paket gekapselt und über die WAN-Verbindung gesendet.



IPSec liegt doch in Schicht 3, UDP in Schicht 4; wie kann also ein UDP-Paket erstellt werden und was interessiert es einen Router mit NAT wenn er dieses bekommt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

http://www.trendsderzukunft.de/lost-in-space-mach-20-ueberschall-flugzeug-im-all-verschwunden/2010/04/29/

;D


----------



## Nebola (1. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.trendsder...den/2010/04/29/
> 
> ;D



Die wollen nur die Fortsetzung von Dead Space drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (1. Mai 2010)

hi
ich hab nur ne kurze frage und will dafür nicht extra einen thread aufmachen:

ich will einen monitor etwas weiter vom pc aufstellen und brauche dafür ein langes dvi kabel (graka -> monitor). ist das sowas?

http://www.amazon.de/Digital-Kabel-digital-DualLink-Monitorkabel/dp/B000PM06UW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1272723980&sr=1-1


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also so ungefähr verstehe ichs jetzt, aber der Teil ist mir noch unklar:
> 
> IPSec liegt doch in Schicht 3, UDP in Schicht 4; wie kann also ein UDP-Paket erstellt werden und was interessiert es einen Router mit NAT wenn er dieses bekommt?
> 
> ...



Also, ich hab es so verstanden, daß das eigentliche IPSec-Paket in dem Moment nur noch als Nutzdaten zählt. Der IP-Header wird also nicht zum Routen verwendet. Geroutet wird über einen zweiten neuen IP-Header.
Und im Falle von Pat, also auch der Austausch von Ports wird ein UDP-Header noch drangehängt. Äußerer IP-Header und UDP kann also problemlos geändert werden, ohne die Integrität bei der Hashprüfung vom Empfänger zu gefährden.

NAT-T Gateways können dann aus den Nutzdaten das eigentliche IPSec-Paket am Zielort wieder herstellen. Also der innere IP-Header | UDP / TCP | Anwensungsschicht (Http, FTP oder what ever)


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab nur ne kurze frage und will dafür nicht extra einen thread aufmachen:
> 
> ich will einen monitor etwas weiter vom pc aufstellen und brauche dafür ein langes dvi kabel (graka -> monitor). ist das sowas?
> ...



Jep, wenn dein Bildschirm DVI Anschluss und die Grafikkarte (was normal alle neuen haben) auch einen hat, dann funktionierts. Ansonsten müsstest du dein DVI und VGA Kabel kaufen. Falls bei beiden HDMI vorhanden ist, würde ich ein HDMI Kabel kaufen.


----------



## Xondor (1. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jep, wenn dein Bildschirm DVI Anschluss und die Grafikkarte (was normal alle neuen haben) auch einen hat, dann funktionierts. Ansonsten müsstest du dein DVI und VGA Kabel kaufen. Falls bei beiden HDMI vorhanden ist, würde ich ein HDMI Kabel kaufen.



Vielen Dank. Monitor und Graka haben beide (nur) DVI.


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand von euch Interesse daran mit WoW anzufangen? Habe nen nagelneuen Account zu verschenken, den ich für Werbt einen Freund verwendet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Interesse daran mit WoW anzufangen? Habe nen nagelneuen Account zu verschenken, den ich für Werbt einen Freund verwendet habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat nur Classic oder?


----------



## Rethelion (1. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich hab es so verstanden, daß das eigentliche IPSec-Paket in dem Moment nur noch als Nutzdaten zählt. Der IP-Header wird also nicht zum Routen verwendet. Geroutet wird über einen zweiten neuen IP-Header.
> Und im Falle von Pat, also auch der Austausch von Ports wird ein UDP-Header noch drangehängt. Äußerer IP-Header und UDP kann also problemlos geändert werden, ohne die Integrität bei der Hashprüfung vom Empfänger zu gefährden.
> 
> NAT-T Gateways können dann aus den Nutzdaten das eigentliche IPSec-Paket am Zielort wieder herstellen. Also der innere IP-Header | UDP / TCP | Anwensungsschicht (Http, FTP oder what ever)



So ähnlich hatte ich es auch verstanden; also ist es am Ende ein Paket im Paket^^


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2010)

Jo, ein IP-Paket als Nutzdaten in einem IP-Paket, daß NAT-T fähige Gateways zusammenbauen oder extrahieren können.


----------



## Nebola (1. Mai 2010)

*Telekinetisch EspCap ruf* *Esp bitte kommen, bitte Steam on kommen, Nebo out*


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8XKhCfsTts

Das der Sound dazu, wenn du ihn anrufst.


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt die halbe Nacht damit verbracht mir sunn automatisches Signaturdingen zu basteln.
Einiges war ganzschön triggy, aber naja, läuft =D
*siehe signatur* xD

Edit:
Ich überlege mir, ob ich das ganze als 'öffentlichen Dienst' laufen lassen soll.
Sprich einfach meine Seite mit den entsprechenden Werten ansurfen.
Leider unterstützt Buffed keine scriptdateien in den img-tags :<


----------



## Rethelion (2. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn dieses Dshini und warum verschenken die was?^^ Btw. ich weiss nicht ob es möglich ist, aber könntest du nicht anfragen über Proxys leiten? Da hättest du pro Tag ja nochmal zig IPs^^


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Reth, also wie sies mir erklärt hat, trägt man das ein was man von Amazon möchte und muss dann klicks Sammeln, pro Click bekommen die 5 Cent, und du 1cent oder so.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab über Nacht SAW gesehen XD
GUten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kannte das schon alles.

Ich habe Sa6 Uncut übern Beamer inner Schule gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Mai 2010)

Ab dem dritten Teil ist SAW eh nur Schund. Ausschlachten der Marke nicht mehr, mit nem guten Horror Movie hat das nix mehr zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2010)

SAW ist Scheisse egal welcher Teil.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Mai 2010)

Der erste war gut, der zweite ok. Natürlich muss man so Filme mögen. Mein Lieblingsgenre ists auch nich, aber rein aus technischer und schauspielerischer Sicht war der Erste ganz gut.


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieses Dshini und warum verschenken die was?^^ Btw. ich weiss nicht ob es möglich ist, aber könntest du nicht anfragen über Proxys leiten? Da hättest du pro Tag ja nochmal zig IPs^^



Naja, die finanzieren sich über Werbung.
Und damit die Leute auf die Seite kommen, müssen die was abgeben.
Die selbst schäffeln viel Geld damit und was der User bekommt ist nur ein kleiner happen, um ihn bei Laune zu halten.
Pro klick bekommst du auf deinen "Wunsch" punkte. Hast du die Punkte voll, so bestellen sie den Artikel direkt zu dir oder überweisen dir das Geld (falls spendenwunsch).

Mich haben sie geködert, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab schon vieles automatisiert, sodass ich nur einmal am Tag kurz draufschauen muss ob alles stimmt.

Hier dieses Skript was ich gepostet hab, das brauch nur auf PHP-fähigen webspace liegen, ich brauch die Adresse dann zum script und mittels Parameter starte ich von mir aus (zentraler punkt) den befehl an alle scripts: ruft mal die und die website auf. Schon hab ich mehrere IPs ^^
Jetzt sieht's aber für mich so aus, als ob die die Anfragen filtern. Denn nicht alle Scripte erzeugen erfolgreich Punkte auf meinen Wunsch. z.Z Laufen 6 Server, 3 davon effektiv.
Ich brauch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

SAW IST KEIN HORROR FILM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

sondern ein .... was?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Mai 2010)

Pass nur auf das du nicht wegen sowas dann gebannt wirst; wenn zur selben Zeit 10/100 IPs auf deinen Link klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal zum Proxy; kannst du nicht einfach eine Liste mit allen Proxys zusammenstellen und die dann nacheinander aufrufen lassen?
Z.B. http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www_de.cgi/Link zu der Seite


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Naja, ganz dämlich bin ich mit blonden Haaren und blauen Augen auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem Script ist es erlaubt, erst nach mind. 24h wieder zu starten und selbst dann generiert ein Zufallswert den Befehl zur Ausgabe.
Hab ich mir ein bisschen von Blizzard abgeschaut. Zu dem Zufallswert wird immer, sobald dieser fehlschlägt ein Chancenwert hochgezählt. Also desto öfter der Fall des abrufes nicht eintritt, desto größer wird die chance, das es beim nächsten mal passiert. (zufallsspanne wird einfach kleiner)

ich bin mir sicher die bekannten proxys filtern sie schon.


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> sondern ein .... was?



Thriller und kein Horror Film ~


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

lol, das man dazwischen noch unterschiede macht xD

Lasst uns mal nen Super-Computer zusammenstellen. Würds iwie interessant finden, wie der aussehen würde. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Mai 2010)

Mit nem Thriller hat SAW imo recht wenig zu tun. Dafür ist der Grad an Gewalt zu hoch.


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mit nem Thriller hat SAW imo recht wenig zu tun. Dafür ist der Grad an Gewalt zu hoch.



Gewalt ? Wo siehst du da Gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ironie off*


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2010)

Laut Wiki ist es ein Horrorfilm...
Ich würde sagen 'Psycho-Horrofilm' trifft es am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen Film für Pervers Sadisten. trifft es eher...  Ich weist nicht was man an dem Film geil finden soll.


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2010)

installier grad mal wieder Steam was kost denn eigentlich CS:S 

hab nur mal auf die Schnelle bei Amazon geschaut 29.99 gibs das günstiger ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2010)

19,99&#8364; bei Steam


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Laut Wiki ist es ein Horrorfilm...
> Ich würde sagen 'Psycho-Horrofilm' trifft es am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komm mal kurz Steam bitte, hab ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich weist nicht was man an dem Film geil finden soll.


Das gleiche denken wir uns bei Splinter Cell.



muehe schrieb:


> installier grad mal wieder Steam was kost denn eigentlich CS:S
> 
> hab nur mal auf die Schnelle bei Amazon geschaut 29.99 gibs das günstiger ?


Ich habs bei Steam für 19,99&#8364; gekaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2010)

jop seh grad 

aber brauch auch nen normalen CS key und am besten neuen Account erstellen bin teilweise gebannt vor 5 Jahren mal nen Abend rumgehaxxort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Mai 2010)

Hab CS:S mal für 5€ bei Steam gekauft :>


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Mach dir nen Steam Account und kannst dir ja das hier kaufen:

"
*Counter-Strike Complete kaufen*
*Enthält 6 Artikel:* Counter-Strike, Day of Defeat, Deathmatch Classic, Ricochet, Counter-Strike: Condition Zero, Counter-Strike: Source"


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2010)

jo 30 Euro geht ja auch die paar Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber treff sicher kein Bus mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kauf Script noch besorgen ganzen Netsettings wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Jop, und für 10€, haste auch gleich 4 Spiele mehr :>


----------



## Shefanix (2. Mai 2010)

Wer brauch schon Buyscripts :>


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Komm mal kurz Steam bitte, hab ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin auf dem Weg... noch 30% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2010)

ka war schon immer ganz angenehm aber seit Anfang 2006 nicht mehr gespielt davor 5 jahre aktiv


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn man den Sinn und die Geschichte nicht kennt, dann denkt man leicht es wäre ein Horror Film ~


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man den Sinn und die Geschichte nicht kennt, dann denkt man leicht es wäre ein Horror Film ~



Wie auch immer, zumindest ist es kein Kinderfilm :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2010)

Genau und darum dürfen 95% hier den Film nicht schauen. Nebola eingeschlossen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man den Sinn und die Geschichte nicht kennt, dann denkt man leicht es wäre ein Horror Film ~



Stimmt schon, wenn man es über alle Teile sieht hat es schon was Thrillermäßiges... wobei die Story teilweise auch etwas verwirrend ist (allerdings hab ich den den 6. Teil auch noch nicht gesehn).


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

addet mich ihr steamfreaks:
Bartspritze

xD
nich wundern, so ist der nick meines mannes xD


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Jaja ;p


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Mai 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung, wieso mein Pc meine Stimme im Headset nicht erkennt? 
Nein - es ist nicht Stummgeschaltet, man kann es nicht Stummschalten, sonder nur Aus, und es ist an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Hast du es vllt auf Stumm geschaltet oder gar aus?
Hast du die Micro-lautstärke unter Sounds hochgeschraubt?
Ist es das richtige Standardmicro?
...


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Mai 2010)

In meinem Realtek Audiomanager hab ich die aufnahmelautstärke auf 100% gestellt...
Das richtige Standardmicro?
Falls es wem hilft, es ist übrigens das Medusa NX 5.1 von Speedlink


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Bin am überlegen mir ne Konsole zu zulegen.

Kann mir wer die Unterschiede + Vor und Nachteile zwischen XBox 360 und PS3 auflisten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> addet mich ihr steamfreaks:
> Bartspritze
> 
> xD
> nich wundern, so ist der nick meines mannes xD



mit 19 schon nen Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir ne Konsole zu zulegen.
> 
> Kann mir wer die Unterschiede + Vor und Nachteile zwischen XBox 360 und PS3 auflisten ?
> 
> ...



Vorteil-PS3: *Bluray-LW(BD anschauen, keine CDs wechseln bei Spielen)
*Media-Server(Fotos,Musik,Filme übers Netzwerk) & USB
*WLAN
*beste Leistung atm.

Nachteil:*etwas teurer
*teilweise recht laut(wobei das bei der XBOX auch so ist)


----------



## Kyragan (2. Mai 2010)

Die Onlineplattform der Xbox soll wohl deutlich besser sein als das Playstation Network, aber keine Ahnung ob das nur ne Geschmacksfrage ist oder obs überhaupt stimmt.
Was die PS3 selbst angeht: In Japan ist vor kurzem ne überarbeitete Version erschienen die deutlich weniger Strom verbraucht. Angeblich soll sie deshalb auch etwas leiser sein. Wann diese Revision nach Deutschland kommt keine Ahnung, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle abwarten, wann sie kommt wenn sie kommt.

btw was die PS3 im Gegensatz zur Xbox auch kann: Linux!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Mai 2010)

Kann sie wieder Linux? Dachte die Funktion wäre mit dem letzten Update deaktiviert worden.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Mai 2010)

War doch nach zwei Tagen schon wieder gehackt.


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> War doch nach zwei Tagen schon wieder gehackt.



Welch Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal, das mit dem Chip der PS3 habe ich auch gelesen.

Wie war das mit Internet.

Habe mal gehört, PS3 ist umsonst, und XBox muss man sich wo anmelden und was bezahlen !?


----------



## Shefanix (2. Mai 2010)

Xbox360 musst für ein Jahr 60€ zahlen. Also für Internet-Plattform. Zumindest wenn die Preise bislang nicht geändert wurden :>


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

Bräuchte da mal kurz Hilfe.

Habe vom Bekannten Win XP Prof bekommen, installiert etcpp.

Jetzt kam dieses Teil von Mircosoft das dich fragt, "möchtest du Microsoft ..... ........ installieren und testen ob du eine gültige Lizenz hast?"

Ich habe auf Nein geklickt, installiert sich der scheiß trotzdem selber und meint ich hätte kein Originales XP.

Jetzt ist unten in der Ecke aufem Desk das Teil das sagt, das ich kein Originales XP habe, wie kann ich das z.B. entfernen ?


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2010)

Ne Serial eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ne Serial eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Mai 2010)

Kauf dir keine Konsole! ^^  ich hab 2 Stück und die 97% der zeit verstaubt die Ps3 und Xbox 360 auf dem Tisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (3. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ne Serial eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder nen crack runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

Meine Güte wie ich die Apple.de Seite hasse, Omg nach 5 Minuten laden immernoch nichts, und das ist immer so.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2010)

Bei mir lädt die instant Oo


----------



## Erz1 (3. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kauf dir keine Konsole! ^^ ich hab 2 Stück und die 97% der zeit verstaubt die Ps3 und Xbox 360 auf dem Tisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign
Meine gammwelt auch nur rum, wenn ich sie mal anmache, nur um Fifa 10 oder BFBC2 zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings, wenn ich dann mal wirklich nen Blu-Ray Film habe (außer Keinohrhasen <.<), dann bringt die was XD


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Hm, hast du kein 'Windows aktivieren'-Teil im Startmenü?

Und ja, die Apple Seite lädt bei mir teilweise auch ein halbes Jahr... allerdings kann man das auch auf mein DSL schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

1. Ne, bisher habe ich son Ding net gesehen.

2. Bei mir liegts aber net am DSL, andere Seiten laden binnen 2-5 Sec und Apple Seite nach 5 Minuten immer noch am laden und nix zusehen.

Edit: Espcap das ist jetzt nen Witz oder ? Klick


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Hab ich heute morgen auch gelesen und das gleiche gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

Espcap, ich weiß das du es liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guc kdir mal das an, da fällt mir bei einigen Kommentaren nix mehr ein. Klick


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2010)

Unmöglich das zu lesen. So viel Grammatik- und Orthographiefail zerstört mein Sprachzentrum.


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Nein, hab ich nicht gelesen. In letzter Zeit hab ich auch keine Lust mehr auf solche Fragen zu antworten, weil sich die Leute sowieso nicht helfen lassen...

Vcore runtersetzen, super Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich rieche die nächste Frage : "Mein PC ist total instabil und stürzt laufend ab, was soll ich tun?'


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht gelesen.



Ich meinte eher wenn ich die übers Forum hier benachrichtige.

@Kyra, da musste ich jetzt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann Spanisch lernen, ich hasse die verkackte Sprache.


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Ich wähl sie nächstes Jahr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zusammen mit Französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich wähl sie nächstes Jahr ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich zum halbjahr auch :>

Edit: Eig ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## Erz1 (3. Mai 2010)

Krasse Sache, hab nächste Woche komplett frei O.o 
Wusst ich garnicht ^^

@Nebola
Hast das IPhone hinbekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Krasse Sache, hab nächste Woche komplett frei O.o
> Wusst ich garnicht ^^
> 
> @Nebola
> ...



1. Nach Pfingsten hat unsere Stadt 1 Tag Frei Montags oder so, meine Schule die Ganze Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Nein, wie gesagt eigentlich Heute, Morgen oder Mittwoch, halt wenn die Frau von dem Typen hier in der Gegend ist, weil der komm bestimmt net 1,5 Stunden angefahren aus Osnabrück zu uns, gibt uns die Teile, und fährt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seine Frau hat hier die Tage nen Geschäftstermin in ner nahegelegenen Stadt, und das bringt die uns die.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Mai 2010)

Hat Jemand von euch Resident Evil 5?


----------



## Nebola (3. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch Resident Evil 5?



Ne, aber ich habe schon einpaar mal gehört, dass es nicht so dolle wäre.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Nach Pfingsten hat unsere Stadt 1 Tag Frei Montags oder so, meine Schule die Ganze Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der wohnt in Osnabrück? Verkauft der auch anderen Handy's? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hab mir mal die hier bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00166YWIS/ref=oss_product


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch Resident Evil 5?


Mal gespielt. Fands net so prall. Zombies gibts noch aber ansonsten hats mit Resident Evil nicht mehr viel zu tun. Immerhin ist die Tante die immer mit dabei ist ne hübsche, sonst wärs kaum auszuhalten. :S


----------



## Rethelion (3. Mai 2010)

Schlecht ist Resi5 nicht, aber ähnlich wie Teil 4 ists einfach kein Schocker...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2010)

Es ist einfach nicht mehr Resident Evil. Das Coop-Prinzip ist ganz nett, aber die Steuerung ist von vorgestern. Hat einfach nicht das Feeling und wirkt wie ne schlechte Konsolenportierung.
Grafisch ists ganz hübsch, aber dann hörts eigentlich auch schon fast auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

> Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf vom 03.05.10 bei eventim.de. Ihre Bestellung haben wir wie folgt erhalten und werden sie umgehend bearbeiten.
> -------------------------------------------------
> Sabaton + Alestorm + Support
> 
> ...




Need Oktober. Jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Mai 2010)

Da geh ich im Sommer hin:

http://www.reggaejam.de/
http://summerjam.de/

<3


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Hört sich auch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Mai 2010)

Wird hoffentlich auch gut. Ich war noch NIE auf irgendeinem Festival, Konzert whatever :>


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, jedenfalls was größere Konzerte angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür sind im Oktober dann gleich 2, in der Woche nach Alestorm steht Blind Guardian an, auch in München 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Mai 2010)

Hey Shefa, ich geh auch zum Summerjam hin. Kauf mir morgen meine Karte.

Edit. 

Bist zufrieden mit dem Lineup?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> [...] steht Blind Guardian an, auch in München
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BLIND GUARDIAN! <3

Mirror Mirror on the wall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2010)

Ja, das wird auf jeden Fall nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar an einem Sonntag, aber hey - es ist Blind Guardian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2010)

Wo is das Problem? War schon mitten in der Woche auf nem Konzert in Leipzig(~110km von hier). War zwar erst halb 3 zuhause und hatte am nächsten Tag zur ersten Stunde Schule, aber who cares. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2010)

Hab ich gesagt dass es ein Problem ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von hier bis München sind es ca. 150 km, so spät wirds also nicht werden. Und wenn, gehts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Cataclysm Friends & Family Alpha hat begonnen.

Hoffen wir mal auf eine baldige Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Mai 2010)

Als ich Catacylsm gelesen hab, dachte ich du meinst die Band und wollte dir guten Geschmack attestieren. Bis ich festgestellt hab, dass die sich mit "K" schreiben. :S


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

hehe, die Band sagt mir irgendwas.

Gleich Schule :< bin mal weg ...


----------



## sympathisant (4. Mai 2010)

weiss einer ob man schon irgendwo das nexus one bekommt. in verschiedenen meldungen steht "anfang mai bei vodafone". in deren shop find ich nichts und auch google sagt was von "in ihrem land nicht verfügbar" .. :-(


----------



## Kyragan (4. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub nicht. Es soll wohl im Mai per Vodafone kommen. aber meines Wissens nach ists noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Mai 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hey Shefa, ich geh auch zum Summerjam hin. Kauf mir morgen meine Karte.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Bist zufrieden mit dem Lineup?



Im Großen und Ganzen schon. Kenne so ziemlich alle die kommen. Bloss wenn ich ganz ganz viel pech hab bin ich zu der Zeit im Urlaub. Nur gut das die Karte eh ein Geschenk war :>


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Need o_O Klick

@Shefa, ich weiß nicht ob der auch an dich etwas verkaufen würde, wohnt nicht in Osnabrück, aber paar Minutne daneben in der Umgebung, aber zur Spedition fährt er dahin, und von daaus arbeiten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Mai 2010)

Also dann las ich RE 5 lieber mal in Regal und warte bis es noch Billiger wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öhm dass muss ich noch LOS WERDEN! 

Die Steuerung von GTA Episodes from Liberty City auf dem Pc, von dem Helikoptern... ist echt mal beschissen. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (4. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Need o_O Klick
> 
> @Shefa, ich weiß nicht ob der auch an dich etwas verkaufen würde, wohnt nicht in Osnabrück, aber paar Minutne daneben in der Umgebung, aber zur Spedition fährt er dahin, und von daaus arbeiten.



Schicker Raum :>

Ich wohn auch ein paar Minuten daneben in der Umgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen schon. Kenne so ziemlich alle die kommen. Bloss wenn ich ganz ganz viel pech hab bin ich zu der Zeit im Urlaub. Nur gut das die Karte eh ein Geschenk war :>


So Karte gekauft. Bei mir isses ähnlich, passt also ganz gut. Vielleicht würden noch paar Dancehall-Artists gut tun, aber kann mich auch notfalls mit den Dancehall-Partys begnügen, da ich eh mehr Roots Reggae Zeugs höre.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hör eigentlich alles Querbeet. Aber halt größtenteils nur zu "besonderen Anlässen"  wenn du verstehst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand Paypal erklären ? ist das sowas wie Clickandbuy ?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Mai 2010)

Jap, ist so ziemlich das gleiche.


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Ok, hatte mir erst nen Konto erstellt, wollte mein Bankkonto hinzufügen stehen da die Richtlinien, was da alles übertragen wird, an Schufa, Ebay a.. iwas. Ne danke lass ichs lieber.

Rufe ich halt Clickandbuy an.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

Sobald du ein Konto eröffnest bist du schon bei der Schufa eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Sobald du ein Konto eröffnest bist du schon bei der Schufa eingetragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja nur weil ich 17 bin und ich ent weiß was kommt wenn ich da eintrage das ich 18 bin, dann wird das überprüft und zack, ne gibts net.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich angemeldet als ich 16 war, und das auch mit meinen richtigen Daten. Kam nichts, ich kann ohne Probleme einkaufen etc. Also Konsequenzen bislang keine :>


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2010)

ICH RASTE AUS; es ist 34 grad im Haus weil die Klimaanlage KAPUTT IST:...... BOHAAAA...

~


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Mai 2010)

dann würde ich den IMac nicht einschaltet... bei dem Gehäuse Schmort sonst noch der CPU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry konnte nicht wieder stehen. xD


Wie warm ist es denn bei euch draussen?


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2010)

Angeblich 49 Grad.. denke mal so 33-35 ?..

Der iMac ist auch ganz schön heiß.. ich könnte den gegen die Wand treten alles hier.. wel man auch schwitzt ohne was zu machen.. das soo eklig. ~


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2010)

Ich frier schon wenn ich nur aus dem Fenster schaue... sei froh, lieber zu heiss als zu kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2010)

So macht BFBC2 kein Spaß zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> ICH RASTE AUS; es ist 34 grad im Haus weil die Klimaanlage KAPUTT IST:...... BOHAAAA...
> 
> ~



Bin heut bei 8 Grad und Wind geskatet...


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab mich angemeldet als ich 16 war, und das auch mit meinen richtigen Daten. Kam nichts, ich kann ohne Probleme einkaufen etc. Also Konsequenzen bislang keine :>


Was hast du als Geburtsdatum eingegeben ? dein richtiges ? also wodurch dann da steht das du 16 bist ?



EspCap schrieb:


> Ich frier schon wenn ich nur aus dem Fenster schaue... sei froh, lieber zu heiss als zu kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir genau anders rum, wenn mir arsch kalt ist, kann ich mich war anziehen, was machste wenn du voll am schwitzen bist, mehr als T-Shirt aus geht net, und alles 2 Stunden duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin heut bei 8 Grad und Wind geskatet...


Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin im Januar bei -21°C mit Fahrrad zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was hast du als Geburtsdatum eingegeben ? dein richtiges ? also wodurch dann da steht das du 16 bist ?



Bei Ebay konnte man früher das richtige Geburtsdatum eingeben selbst wenn man jünger war; die Schufa kann das nicht überprüfen und es gabe auch keine Abfrage die die Jahreszahl überprüft. Ob das jetzt noch so ist weiss ich nicht; muss man den 18 für Paypal sein?
Gib auf alle Fälle kein falsches Datum ein, das könnte Probleme geben.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dezember
-16°C
1 Stunde im T-Shirt draußen

beat that, fucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

> *2.1 Anmeldung.* Sie können sich bei PayPal in Deutschland nur anmelden, wenn Sie volljährig sind und einen Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben. Sie bestätigen uns hiermit außerdem, dass Sie nicht in verdeckter Stellvertretung für einen Dritten oder einen wirtschaftlich Berechtigten handeln.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Falathrim schrieb:


> Dezember
> -16°C
> 1 Stunde im T-Shirt draußen
> 
> ...



Bei -21°C mit Fahrrad über zugeeisten Feldweg gefahren, ich sags euch, Ihr denkt mehr als 1 mal "Ach du Scheiße".


----------



## Shefanix (4. Mai 2010)

@ Nebola: Jop, hab mein richtiges Datum angegeben. Also das was aussagt, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 16 war. Ist schon ~1Jahr her, und noch nichts passiert. Wird sowieso nicht überprüft solange alles in Ordnung ist denk ich mal. Also man wenn man was kauft auch Geld auf dem Konto hat etc.


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2010)

Will mir nochmal nen Privat Konto machen, kann das aber nicht auswählen.

Nur "Pritvat kaufen und verkaufen" und "Händler".


----------



## baumthekaito (5. Mai 2010)

Läuft damit wohl Crysis auf High?


*Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.00GHz (C3) AM3 6MB 95W BOX

**GraKa: 1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD5850 PCS+ GDDR5 PCIe*

*Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO AMD-890 AM3 ATX*

*4GB Ram*


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Motherboad kenn ich nicht, vom Rest her auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Board ist sogar brandneu, quasi Nachfolger des MA479GTD. Sollte laufen, würde dir aber nen 955 BE empfehlen. Kostet nur 3 Euro mehr, hat aber nen offenen Multi.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Hatte damals bei meinem "Click & Buy" Account mein Geburtsdatum beschissen. Als ich dann mein Passwort irgendwie 3x falsch eingetippt habe, haben sie mich nach meinem Geburtsdatum gefragt. Aber weil ich nicht mehr wusste, welches ich eingegeben habe, wurde mein Account gesperrt. Rechtliche Konsequenzen oder so gab es nie.

Inzwischen habe ich ihnen meinen Ausweis hin gefaxt und das Konto ist wieder entsperrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

So, meine Creative EP-830 sind vorhin angekommen. Für den Preis ein wirklich ziemlich genialer Klang muss ich sagen. Egal ob House, Reggae, Metal, Pop oder sonstiges. Gefällt mir :>


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hatte damals bei meinem "Click & Buy" Account mein Geburtsdatum beschissen. Als ich dann mein Passwort irgendwie 3x falsch eingetippt habe, haben sie mich nach meinem Geburtsdatum gefragt. Aber weil ich nicht mehr wusste, welches ich eingegeben habe, wurde mein Account gesperrt. Rechtliche Konsequenzen oder so gab es nie.
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich ihnen meinen Ausweis hin gefaxt und das Konto ist wieder entsperrt!
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es bei mir auch, aber musstest du Ausweis hinschicken ?

Weil ich bin ja noch 17, kann ja schlecht dann Ausweis hinschicken.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Ja wie gesagt: Damit mein Konto wieder aktiviert wird, musste ich meinen Ausweis (auf welchem ich dann schon 18 war) hin faxen.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Toll ich bin 17, kann das einschicken wohl knicken. Und die Leitungen sind seit 2 Stunden belegt.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Ja stimmt, einschicken kannst du dir dann sparen. Anrufen bringt dir da übrigens auch nix! Die sagen dir auch bloß das, was ich hier beschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange du keine 18 bist gibts keine möglichkeit nen C&B-Account zu haben, außer halt am Anfang schon bescheißen.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, das habe ich ja getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, vllt mache ich nen Account mit dem Konto von meinem Dad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss er nurnoch zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Alternativ könntest du auch einfach n Jahr älter werden!


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du auch einfach n Jahr älter werden!



qft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du auch einfach n Jahr älter werden!



Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ists bald wieder soweit. Ma schaun, was so zusammenkommt. Mein Rechner schreit nach ner Hawk und ner kleinen SSD. Wobei erstere Priorität hat.
Wenn das mal angeschafft ist spar ich auf nen Plattformwechsel, wohl AM3. Ma schaun.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Mein Rechner schreit auch nach einer besseren Grafikkarte. Meine 9800GT ist bei zuvielen Spielen überfordert, mein 955BE unterfordert :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Bei welchen denn? Meine 8800GT macht sich eigentlich noch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Hatte auch erst überlegt, ob ich erst CPU und Co wechsle aber dann hab ich gemerkt dass meistens immer noch die GPU limitiert. Der Wolfdale tuts bisher immer noch ganz gut, selbst bei BC2. Deshalb erstmal ne Grafikkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Dann kauft euch doch eine ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Nen Dukatenesel hab ich leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei welchen denn? Meine 8800GT macht sich eigentlich noch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Crysis, Metro 2033, BC2. Natürlich alles auf 1680x1050 und dann alles bis auf Anschlag. Auch AA/AF. Das packt die Karte nicht.

@ Sam: Zurzeit nicht möglich. Steht zuviel anderes an was ich mir kaufen will/muss :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mir immer F.E.A.R kaufen hab bist heute noch kein Teil gekauft dabei hab ich mir gesagt das ich noch will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ also vom dem her muss man sich halt entscheiden was wichtiger ist. 

weis ja nicht was du sonst noch kaufen willst, eine Japanerin? ;D

rate euch allen zu einem Full HD Monitor da braucht man AA nicht mehr nur noch AF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Wieso finde ich die einzigen nützlichen Informationen zu meinem Deutsch Referat über "Der Jugend fehlen Ideale", in einem Sexualaufklärungsforum ? Schon seltsam.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Crysis, Metro 2033, BC2. Natürlich alles auf 1680x1050 und dann alles bis auf Anschlag. Auch AA/AF. Das packt die Karte nicht.



Ok, das ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich auf AA > 4 verzichte klappts bei mir bisher eigentlich meisstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir immer F.E.A.R kaufen hab bist heute noch kein Teil gekauft dabei hab ich mir gesagt das ich noch will.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt vieles was ich mir kaufen will. Neues Fahrrad, Führerschein, Schuhe, Konzertkarten und andere Dinge die hier nicht reingehören ^^


@ Esp: Crysis geht ja nichtmal auf Ultra/Hoch ohne AA/AF wirklich flüssig :>


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> und andere Dinge die hier nicht reingehören ^^



Darunter kann ich mir jetzt einiges vorstellen, wobei 90% unlogisch wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Jetzt interessiert mich aber wirklich was du dir so vorstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Crysis klappt bei mir auf 'Very High' komplett ohne AA noch halbwegs spielbar, mit ca. ~ 25-30 fps. Auf Mittel-Hoch machts aber mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Konzertkarten und andere Dinge die hier nicht reingehören ^^



Peitschen, Ketten, Leder? ^^ 


*hust* hm ja ^^ xD 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrNSHGOur6k&feature=related LOL END GEIL xD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Ieks! Microsoft Voice!


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Peitschen, Ketten, Leder? ^^




Nichtmal nah dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nichtmal nah dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gras vielleicht ? Ne Frau aussem Osten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mein Referat ist fertig, ich habe aus ca. 10 Sätzen, 2 Seiten gemacht, jetzt kein Bock mehr, erstmal paar Leute abballern, und meine Pizza essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Treffer :/


Worüber denn ein Referat wenn man fragen darf? :>


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Hör mir auf mit Gras...
Gestern Abend bei Kumpels gewesen. Als kleiner Tipp für die Zukunft: ne Bong rauchen und danach Tischtennis spielen KANN witzig sein, oder aber krass in die Hose gehen. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Unter der Wirkung Fußball spielen ist auch nicht grade witzig. Durfte von Samstag an bis gestern mich mit Humpeln fortbewegen 


Irgendwie komisch... es gibt so extrem viele Leute die Gras rauchen, man könnte meinen das ist ein Volkssport ^^


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Treffer :/
> 
> 
> Worüber denn ein Referat wenn man fragen darf? :>



Darüber das der Jugend Ideale fehlen :>


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Hmm... uns fehlen Ideale? Hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht 


Edit: Mir fällt grad ein... ich muss noch einen Aufsatz über Rechtsextremismus schreiben :/


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Habt ihrs gut... ich darf 4 Seiten über die deutsch-französische Freundschaft schreiben. Auf Französisch. Keine Ahnung wie ich das fertigbringen soll...


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Naja, kommt sicherlich auch darauf an in welchen Bevölkerungsschichten man unterwegs ist. Insbesondere finanziell und demzufolge auch sozial und vor allem bildungstechnisch. Problem ist halt, dass sich das alles gegenseitig bedingt.

Zum Thema: Generell würde ich dem zustimmen. Oftmals sind es vor allem alte Tugenden die verloren gegangen sind. Solche Dinge wie Höflichkeit, Respekt gegenüber Autoritäten oder älteren Menschen. Hier im Osten ists eigentlich am besten zu sehen, weil meine Generation und alles was jünger ist ihr ganzes Leben alle Freiheiten hatte bzw. haben die man in diesem Land bekommen kann. Wenn zuwenige Grenzen gesetzt werden oder weit entfernte Grenzen, versucht der jugendliche Mensch das halt auszunutzen. Einerseits weils die Natur des Menschen ist für sich das beste rauszuschlagen, andererseits weil man natürlich schaut was durchgeht und was nicht.
Dazu kommt, dass in Zeiten zunehmender Digitalisierung und Globalisierung Eltern oft überfordert sind. War in älteren Generationen auch anders. Entweder du hattest nen sozialistischen Überwachungsstaat und ne Mauer vor der Nase oder du hast dein gemütliches Leben gelebt, hattest aber oft nicht den krassen Leistungsdruck wie es ihn heute gibt. Die Arbeitsmarktsitation war ne andere.
Wenn für Erwachsene größere Schwierigkeiten im Leben auftreten, die Stress verursachen leidet darunter irgendwann auch die Erziehung. Dazu kommt, dass  an vielen Erwachsene die ganze digitale Entwicklung quasi vorrüber gegangen ist. Ihre Kinder aber wachsen damit auf, was natürlich dazu führt dass es ausgenutzt wird. Vor 15 Jahren existierten solche Wörter wie Raubkopie erst gar nicht, geschweige denn gab es die Auswirkungen dessen. Früher war die Gesellschaft weniger anonym.
Wenn du früher wen beleidigen wolltest hast dus ihm ins Gesicht gesagt oder nen Brief geschrieben. Das ganze lief also auf persönlicher Ebene ab. Viele scheuen das heute, da wird auf allerlei HIlfsmittel ausgewichen. Sei es irgendwelche Leute, die vermeintlich dumm sind, im WoW Handelschannel zu flamen oder Chatrooms mit Schwachsinn zu flooden und rumzuspammen. Das ist heute alles völlig ungestraft möglich, sowas gabs früher nicht. Da wo Möglichkeiten bestehen werden sie auch ausgenutzt.

Ich will nicht das Web als Teufelswerkzeug darstellen, aber zu Teilen hat auch das Internet zu ner Anonymisierung unserer Gesellschaft beigetragen und hilft somit dabei Ideale und Werte zu vernichten. Das zieht sich am Ende halt durch die Familien. Wenn der große Bruder zu einer Generation gehört die zu Zeiten des Mauerfalls entweder Kind waren oder in diesem Zeitraum geboren sind, dann schnappen die genauso alles auf. Wenn dann kleine Geschwister da sind, wird schnell mal was erzählt. Und dann wunderst du dich, warum dich als Lehrerin ein 8jähriger "Fotze" nennt.
Mir ists aufgefallen, dass es heutzutage vor allem Respektlosigkeit ist. Das hat nix mehr mit Grenzen austesten zu tun, weil sie wissen dass ihnen nicht viel passieren kann. Vllt. wirds auch Zeit für einen Generationswechsel in unseren pädagogischen Anstalten, die mit diesem Wandel aufgewachsen sind. Die verstehen, dann auch eher die Kinder und können auf sie reagieren.
Dazu kommt, dass viele Erzieher oder Lehrer nach nem alten Schema F arbeiten dass sie vor 30 Jahren beigebracht bekamen. Das ist heute halt völlig veraltet, Schulungen sind teuer und aufwändig. Die meisten Kindergärten und Schulen sind staatlich bzw. gehören den Kommunen. Wie viel Geld die haben sollte bekannt sein.

Imo ists großteilig n Generationenkonflikt der von der neuen Generation ausgenutzt wird. Was nicht heißt, dass sie klüger sind. Im Angesicht erfolgreicher TV-Sendungen wie DSDS, der zwölftausendsten Telenovela und dem Unterschichten-Nachmittagsprogramm bei RTL und Co. zweifle ich an jeglichen Krümel Intelligenz der Leute die diese Sendungen anschauen. Außer zur Belustigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

DSDS schaue ich nur den Anfang, wenn die sich zum Affen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist aber auch vorallem so, das es genug Eltern gibt, die den ganzen Tag arbeiten sind. Was machen die Kinder den ganzen Tag ? das wissen selbst die Eltern nicht.

Und so kommt es nicht selten vor das man durch das Soziale Umfeld ziemlich abrutscht und zu so nem "Gossen Kind" wird, sprich man hat keinen Respekt, vor wem auch. Den Eltern ? die sind ja eh nie da.

Vor anderen ? ne da haste du deine tollen Kumpels die bei dir sind. 

Aber auch die Jugendlichen die keine Perspektive haben, kein Bock auf Schule, kein Bock zuarbeiten, lieber Party machen und den Eltern auf der Tasche liegen.

Genauso gut passiert es immer öfter, dass solche Leute sich die falschen Kontakte aussuchen, Stichwort NPD.

Sie fühlen sich verstanden und unter Ihres gleichen. Die sagen ich habe keinen Ausbildungplatz, heißt es die scheiß Ausländer nehmen die doch weg. Ich habe keinen Abschluss, der Ausländer, der hat aber einen, der bekommt deinen Job.

Also fühlen Sie sich verstanden, falsche Ideale, falsche Vorbilder. Es hat schon einen Grund warum jmd einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommt und warum nicht.

Genausogut können solche Leute dann mit Drogen in Kontakt kommen. Den Rest könnt Ihr euch ja denken, keine Lust mehr zu tipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Die Stimulus-Maps für MW 2 sind heftig geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn 10 Euro vielleicht zu viel sind, aber es steckt auch viel Arbeit hinter solchen Sachen.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Ich wills auch haben, aber hey. Mein C&B Acc ist ja gesperrt.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Genauso gut passiert es immer öfter, dass solche Leute sich die falschen Kontakte aussuchen, Stichwort NPD.
> 
> Sie fühlen sich verstanden und unter Ihres gleichen. Die sagen ich habe keinen Ausbildungplatz, heißt es die scheiß Ausländer nehmen die doch weg. Ich habe keinen Abschluss, der Ausländer, der hat aber einen, der bekommt deinen Job.
> 
> Also fühlen Sie sich verstanden, falsche Ideale, falsche Vorbilder. Es hat schon einen Grund warum jmd einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommt und warum nicht.



Das fällt dann doch eher in die Kategorie "von Natur aus dumm" oder IQ <60. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dummerweise mehren sich solche Gedanken. Gut, dass es wieder Menschen gibt die auf die Straßen gehen und deren Aufmärsche stoppen.
Wenn jetzt noch die politische Obrigkeit das Ganze unterstützen würde, sich selbst auf Straßen stellen würde und zusehen täte, dass sämtliche rechtsextreme und rechtsextremistischen Vereinigungen verboten werden hat dieses Land schon mal nen großen Schritt gemacht. Da sollten sich so einige Mal ein Beispiel an Wolfgang Thierse(Bundestagsvizepräsident, jahrelang Bundestagspräsident), der am 1.Mai in Berlin-Kreuzberg an einer Sitzblockade gegen einen Naziaufmarsch teilgenommen hat. Statt, dass das begrüßt wird und weitere Schritte gegen Rechtsextremismus eingeleitet werden kommt eine Diskussion auf ob man ihn nicht seines Amtes entlassen sollte. Armes Deutschland...

@Crucial Viel Arbeit? Jo, 5 neue Maps wovon 2 aus CoD4 stammen für ein Drittel des Neupreises. Wie man das noch gut heißen kann und das Ganze kaufen kann ist mirn Rätsel. :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch... es gibt so extrem viele Leute die Gras rauchen, man könnte meinen das ist ein Volkssport ^^



Also ich verkaufe es nur..... ^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

Das beide Elternteile den ganzen Tag arbeiten sind kommt aber leider immer häufiger vor. Irgendwo muss ja das ganze Geld herkommen, welches dann die spendablen Eltern ihren Kindern geben, oder die haben allgemein nicht viel Geld weil wegen schlechter Bezahlung. 

Ich denke, das Problem, dass wir heutzutage keine wirklichen Ideale haben wird sich nie lösen lassen. Dafür müsste sich meiner Meinung nach soviel ändern und das egal wo. Es gibt soviele Stellen, die zusammen alle eine wirklich verherende Wirkung haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil kenne noch Respekt vor Authoritäten, und würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen zum Beispiel einen Lehrer zu beleidigen. Ich weiss einfach, dass man sowas nicht macht. 

Hmmm... ich glaube ich schreibe mir hier grade totalen Müll zusammen also höre ich lieber mal damit auf. Muss jetzt erstmal eine Erörterung schreiben :/


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also ich verkaufe es nur..... ^^



8er Kurs?


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Muss jetzt erstmal eine Erörterung schreiben :/



Haha. Das muss ich in der Schule auch, und das ist scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich habe auch noch Respekt vor Authoritätspersonen, aber gut ob Lehrer dazu gehören weiß ich nicht. Es kommt immer auf den Lehrer an, eg gibt vllt 2-3 Lehrer die ich wirklich beleidigen würde sonst nichts.

Auch beleidige ich keine Leute auf der Straße, pöbel wleche an, oder verprügel sie.

@Kyra, das hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem IQ zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil wenn sich jmd darüber aufregt er wurde schon paarmal abgeleht, und nen Ausländer wurde statt ihm eingestellt, irgendwann geht es in die Richtung der Rechten Szene.

Dort teilt man seine meinung, dort ist er willkommen. Er füglt sich verstanden hat Freunde und Anerkennung die er in der normalen Gesellschaft Vielleicht nie bekommen wird.


Aber generell, wie oft kommt es vor das jmd der ABI hat, sich für z.B. IT-System-Informatiker oder so bewirbt, den Platz einen Ausländer "verliert".

Also ich würde mal sagen, oft passiert das nicht, die meisten z.B. an den Schulen werden später nicht in solchen Berufen arbeiten, viele sind aufem Bau, Gartenlandschaftsbau und weiß ich was.

Also wenn mir jmd erzählen will, er hat mit nem ABI einen z.B. IT Platz an einen Ausländer von der hauptschule "verloren" dann werde ich ihn wohl auslachen.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Crucial Viel Arbeit? Jo, 5 neue Maps wovon 2 aus CoD4 stammen für ein Drittel des Neupreises. Wie man das noch gut heißen kann und das Ganze kaufen kann ist mirn Rätsel. :X



Naja, die 2 Maps aus CoD4 sind vollkommen überarbeitet worden, glaube das ist fast genauso viel Arbeit wie eine ganz neue Map machen.

Desweiteren: 1/3 des Neupreises stimmt ja wohl absolut nicht... 

Neupreis damals: 50 Euro
Preis des Stimulus: 12 Euro

Sind wir ungefähr bei einem Fünftel. Und das beste daran: Niemand wird gezwungen es sich zu kaufen, anders als bei WoW beispielsweiße hat man kein Nachteil (a lá "mir fehlen 10 Level wenn ichs nicht kaufe) oder so. Abgesehen davon, dass man eben keine 5 mega geil gemachten Maps spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Sind wir ungefähr bei einem Fünftel.



Zwar eher ein Viertel, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal gucken, ich glaube ich mache meinem Dad nen PayPal Account, bezahl damit einmal die 12 euro, und lösch den acc wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Also ich habs für 45 gekauft und 12€ wars meines Erachtens nach nur im Steam-Preorder. Normalpreis sind 15€. Ziemlich genau n Drittel, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo Das hat sogar ziemlich viel mit Intelligenz zu tun. Seine eigene Unfähigkeit auf die Schultern offenbar besser geschulter Menschen abzuwälzen, die dazu noch nen Migrationshintergrund haben -sich also erst an unsere Gesellschaft anpassen mussten- ist schlicht Dummheit. Es ist einfach der grundfalsche Betrachtungswinkel. Der Ausländer hat den Job bekommen, weil er schlicht besser für den Arbeitgeber war. Sei es in Sachen Schuldabschluss, Ausbildung, Berufserfahrung oder was weiß ich. Irgendwas muss der gescheiterte also falsch oder schlechter gemacht haben. Der richtige Weg wäre nachzudenken, warum ichs nicht bekomme habe ums beim nächsten Mal besser zu machen. Dazu gehört natürlich Engagement und Arbeit. Wer faul und dumm ist sagt "die Türken nehmen mir meinen Arbeitsplatz weg! RAUS!". 
Die, die seine Meinung teilen sind am Ende nicht weniger dumm. Das Problem ist doch, dass es solche Kreise gibt in die sich solche Menschen zurückziehen können.
Ohne deren Propaganda und (vermeintlich?) verständnisvolles Gerede würde der Gedanke doch gar nicht erst aufkommen. Wer an Naziparolen nicht zweifelt gehört sicherlich nicht den intelligenteren Kreisen der Bevölkerung an. Was nicht bedeutet, dass Nazis vorwiegend in Haupt- oder Realschulen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

Mal nen bisschen Google Chrome 5 Beta ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Läuft doch ganz gut der Chrome. Spürbar schneller als alle anderen Browser die ich kenne. Chrome 4.12 war schon sauschnell, aber Chrome 5 hat nochmal einen draufgepackt. Schon Wahnsinn was da so geht. Wenn ich da an so gähnend langsame Browser wie Opera oder IE denke....
Auch FireFox ist deutlich hintendran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

IE wird wohl immer der Krüppel unter der Browsern bleiben.

Ich z.B. hasser Safari, ich habe da einfach nix zum einstellen, 2/3 Button ändern wow.

Opera naja, vom Design net mein Ding. Bisher immer Firefox, vllt steig ich auf Chrom um, mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn du nicht Chrom benutzt... gibt es haue. Ich komme von der Google Mafia.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Nutze Chrome schon seit der ersten öffentlichen Beta Version und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden. Auf Deviant Art gibts btw n paar hübsche Skins, wenn dir das Design nicht ganz zusagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Safari ist doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chrome 5 hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, 4 war aber auch schon sehr schnell - wenn auch nicht viel schneller als Safari 4, aber das ist ja auch beides Webkit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Safari ist Kacke. 

nach 5 Minuten war das Teil wieder vom Pc benutzt ich da lieber den IE als das teil xD^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Grund? Also ausser dass er von Apple ist?

Er ist schnell, startet unglaublich schnell, stürzt so gut wie nie ab und das Design ist auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Grund? Also ausser dass er von Apple ist?
> 
> Er ist schnell, startet unglaublich schnell, stürzt so gut wie nie ab und das Design ist auch schön
> 
> ...



So sah das bei meinen Test aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Kyra, ich benutze jetzt bei Chrome 5 den Glossy Skin von Google selber, und finde der passt super zu Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

er ist mir zu langsam seit ich Chrome drauf sind mir alle anderen zu langsam. ^^


bei Opra Schlaf ich fast ein. ^^


Kennt einer Google Chrome Skin wo alles durchsichtig ist? und nicht nur der ober teil? xD


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2010)

Er dürfte zumindest der zweitschnellste Browser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, Chrome ist auf jeden Fall auch schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Er dürfte zumindest der zweitschnellste Browser sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Moment dürfe Chrome der schnellste sein, auf Platz 2. Opera dann Safari mit dich dahinter FF und von den billigen Plätzen rede ich garnet . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Mai 2010)

Opera kam mir nie so richtig schnell vor und bei Chrome fehlen mir irgendwie die Firefox Addons(Noscipt, WOT).

Was anderes, was benutzt ihr den für Mail Clients? Thunderbird kommt mir seit der letzten Version so träge vor.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Opera kam mir nie so richtig schnell vor und bei Chrome fehlen mir irgendwie die Firefox Addons(Noscipt, WOT).


Kannst du ja auf Google Chrome umsteigen weil das hat schon lange die 2 Addons zum Runterlanden.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2010)

NoScript vermisse ich überhaupt nicht. Ich hab ADBlock, das reicht.

Ich benutze auch Thunderbird, für die paar Mails könnte ich auch jedes andere nehmen, ich mag das Symbol aber :>


----------



## Kyragan (5. Mai 2010)

Opera ist einer der langsamsten Browser. 
Wenns um Speed geht, dann imo

Chrome > Safari > FF > Opera/IE


----------



## Rethelion (5. Mai 2010)

NoScript ist ja wohl das sinnvollste Addon überhaupt; die anderen brauch ich von mir aus ned^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Alter Schwede... Heute hat mich wieder so ne gottes Tussi angelabert... 

"Glaubst du an Gott?" ich "wenn es einen Gott gibt soll er mir Geld schicken" und bin weiter gelatscht... echt nerven sägen langsam nervt es mich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Mai 2010)

Unterstützt WoW eigentlich mittlerweile 4 Kerne?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... Heute hat mich wieder so ne gottes Tussi angelabert...
> 
> "Glaubst du an Gott?" ich "wenn es einen Gott gibt soll er mir Geld schicken" und bin weiter gelatscht... echt nerven sägen langsam nervt es mich.



Ha! Bei mir heute auch. War ne junge Asiatin, dir mich in nem vietnamesischen Akzent gefragt hat ob ich an Gott und Jesus Christus glaube. Werden immer dreister die Zeugen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Jop, Ich bin nett.. und Hörer immer zu, und sag dann freundlich kein Interesse und so, erst ging es um Kinder aus Rumänien und dann Plötzlich "Glaubst du an Gott?"  

das nächste mal sag ich "nein Gott beschütz ein Pädophilen verein"


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2010)

Ich brech das sofort ab, sobald das Wort "Gott" oder "Jesus" fällt. Erstens will ichs mir nicht anhören, zweitens ists wertvolle Zeit. Sollens doch froh sein, können sie einen mehr anquatschen und ich hab schneller meine Ruhe.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Ich breche es auch ab eben mit so einem Spruch "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wenn es einen Gott gibt soll er mir Geld schicken" und gehe dann weiter oder mach die Tür zu.[/font]


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2010)

Ich wurd heute auch das erste mal angesprochen. Hab bestimmt 10 Minuten oder länger mit der gelabert. Hab so getan als ob ich wirklich Interesse hab und alle möglichen fragen gestellt :>


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2010)

Erinnert mich an http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/attachments/f19/122014d1273069002-fragen-die-die-welt-nicht-braucht-aber-trotzdem-mal-anschaun-15-duits.pdf
War ganz großes Kino in den Zeiten, wo so Anrufe noch nicht verboten waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab bestimmt 10 Minuten oder länger mit der gelabert.



Wars bei dir auch eine junge Asiatin wie bei Kyra? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Das Gegenskript ist Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2010)

Leider nein. Sah ziemlich deutsch aus :>


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was anderes, was benutzt ihr den für Mail Clients? Thunderbird kommt mir seit der letzten Version so träge vor.



Gerade erst gesehen... ich hab seit ein paar Monaten Outlook 2010 aus der Beta, sehr stabiles und flottes Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bisher nie abgestürzt und Bugs hab ich auch noch keine mitbekommen, durchaus empfehlenswert also...


----------



## Rethelion (6. Mai 2010)

Ich würd gern im OpenSource/Freeware-Bereich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reicht schon wenn ich alle 90Tage Win neuinstalliere^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Kaufs dir doch einfach? O.o


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2010)

Dukatenesel unso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem kann man so sicher gehen, dass das System nicht vermüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Mai 2010)

Ich bin viel zu geizig für sowas; Openoffice tuts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich aber überlege ist mir VMware Workstation zu holen, das wär die 100€ wenigstens wert.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2010)

Nutze atm auch Open Office. 
Wenns mit meiner Ausbildung läuft krieg ich MS Office zwar mit geschenkt, allerdings für Mac. Schon vorinstalliert aufm MacBook. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2010)

Wie viele Emotionen in einem Lied sein koennen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KEEXyRL0qE


----------



## Nebola (6. Mai 2010)

So Windows 7 Ultimate auf den Medion Rechner meiner Eltern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt nur noch ide ganzen Updates laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie viele Emotionen in einem Lied sein koennen: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4KEEXyRL0qE



hab was besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF7bbffoPxQ&feature=related Spiel zwar wow net mehr ^^


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum ich in einer Email von Codemaster bezüglich einer Gratiswoche in Herr der Ringe geduzt werde? Ist doch ne Frechheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2010)

Da musste aufpassen, sonst schmeissen die irgendwann mit so großen Steinen nach dir.


----------



## Nebola (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe Originale Vollversion von Office 2007, aber trotzdem benutze ich Office 2010 Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2010)

Same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So stabil wie es ist kann man es durchaus auch 'richtig' verwenden.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So Windows 7 Ultimate auf den Medion Rechner meiner Eltern gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäh. Medion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Mai 2010)

Chrome sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus; aber muss man die Beta nicht installieren?
Nach einem Doppelklick wird der Browser direkt gestartet und kopiert sich in den Appdata-Ordner.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2010)

Gibt die normale 4er Version, glaub 4.12 und ne Beta von Chrome 5 zum Download.


----------



## Nebola (6. Mai 2010)

Google einfach mal nach Chrome 5 Beta, ich habs bei Chip geladen, war mir einer der Seriösesten Seiten dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erz, ja aber was kauft man net wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Der ist 2,5/3 Jahre jetzt ca. alt, und mit Win 7 jetzt, sehr viel schneller.

Weil Vista was vorinstalliert war, war mal arsch lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Mai 2010)

Hab die Beta ja schon am laufen, aber mich wunderts halt dass man nichts installieren muss; und Adminrechte hab ich auch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Google einfach mal nach Chrome 5 Beta, ich habs bei Chip geladen, war mir einer der Seriösesten Seiten dort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, gibt ja noch welche, die behaupten, Aldi Nord hätte gute PC's im Angebot..
Ich hab meinen mit Windows 7 auch aufgestezt - am Anfang war es recht schnell und jetzt..  XD


----------



## Niranda (6. Mai 2010)

Adobe Photoshop CS5 ist mit diesem Content Aware echt der Hammer o_o


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Wie behindert der Microsoft Support ist.

Ich will was wegen nem Produkt fragen, also genau Informationen darüber. Wenn ich ne Mail hin schicke an deren Kontaktformular teil, kostet das 72€. Ne ist klar.


----------



## Crucial² (7. Mai 2010)

Grade mit ner Session aufgehört: 6 Stunden ohne Pause durchgängig Modern Warfare gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt ab ins Betti <3


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2010)

ne Frage, wie installiere ich die gedownloadeten Addons in Firefox? :O


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

öhm hast du sie als .xpi irgendwo runtergeladen 

wenn ja auf die .xpi gehen öffnen mit Firefox oder im Firefox oben links Datei -> Datei öffnen und .xpi´s auswählen

normalerweise brauch man die Addons nur "Zu Firefox hinzufügen" , Anweisungen folgen


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2010)

in welchem Ordner sind die xpi's denn?


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

da wohin du sie beim Download gespeichert hast

wobei ich die ganze Geschichte jetzt nicht verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man z.b. auf https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/ die Addons zum Firefox hinzufügt und dann installieren drückt und Firefox neustartet sind sie installiert


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2010)

ja eben aber ich sehe das Addon nirgends O:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

Denn FUCHS MAL neu starten o.o?


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

welches wolltest du denn installieren ?

guck mal oben im Firefox unter Extras -> Add-ons


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2010)

habe ich auch schon. Außerdem kann ich zb Einstellungen nicht anklicken, weil es grau unterlegt ist.


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2010)

so einen übersetzer QTL Translation & more und ich bin ja die ganze zeit bei Addons


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

dann ist es wahrscheinlich nicht kompatibel mit der aktuellsten Firefoxversion


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2010)

bei meinem Cousin auf dem Laptop geht es aber und wir haben beide das Aktuelleste Firefox.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Die Hwluxxer haben ja interessante Ansichten... ich zitiere mal aus dem aktuellen Heft, es geht um einen HTPC : 

'Gehören optische Laufwerke bei normalen PCs zu einer aussterbenden Gattung, sieht es bei HTPCs ganz anders aus...'

Hab ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

guck mal ganz unten rechts in der Statusleiste da müsste n kleines blau/weiss/grünes Symbol sein


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Vllt braucht man keine Laufwerke mehr, weil man alles illegal downloaden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist aber wie ich finde nur bei relativ schnellem Internet eine Alternative :>


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1005/75004.html
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Duke Nukem Forever Bundle... ich sags euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das ist aber wie ich finde nur bei relativ schnellem Internet eine Alternative :>



Da wird Esp noch lange Zeit nen Laufwerk haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Nächstes Jahr um die Zeit haben wir mindestens 10 Mbit, zugesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Idealfall sogar VDSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Wooho, ich bekommer erst schnelleres als DSL2000 wenn ich hier ausgezogen bin. Und das dauert noch einige Jahre :>

Irgendwie funktionieren bei mir Links von Golem nicht. Weder die, die sie selbst twittern, noch der den du gepostet hast :>


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Seltsam... die News findest aber auch recht weit oben bei Golem, das WePad wurde in WeTab umbenannt - warum weis keiner, Neofonie sagt nichts dazu.


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Das liegt aber net an dir, bei mir lädt die Seite im Moment auf bei 3/5 Versuchen nicht.

Vielleicht bekommen wir im Herbst 16k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt pysiotherapeutik, kann ich wieder net gehen nachdem die fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp heute zocken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

bei uns seit 1.Mai 33.000er http://www.telecolum...d&threadID=2115 aber habs nich gelesen naja muss ich zum 1.6. Änderungsvertrag hinfaxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Ich darf heute noch ein 4-seitiges Portfolio über die detusch-französische Freundschaft schreiben (auf Französisch), also keine Ahnung ob ich Zeit zum zocken hab : /
Mal schauen...


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Dann fängst du am Besten jetzt damit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche mich seit einer halben Stunde dazu durchzuringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein Lied über die deutsch-französische Freundschaft? Da dürfen wir nämlich auch eins vorstellen... *sigh*


----------



## Rethelion (7. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Hwluxxer haben ja interessante Ansichten... ich zitiere mal aus dem aktuellen Heft, es geht um einen HTPC :
> 
> 'Gehören optische Laufwerke bei normalen PCs zu einer aussterbenden Gattung, sieht es bei HTPCs ganz anders aus...'



Naja gibt doch mittlerweile fast alles in Form von Downloads. Selbst wenn man teure Software kauft wird die meist nur als Key ausgeliefert; z.B. das ganze VMware Zeugs.
Irgendwann in ferner Zukunft wird Microsoft auch nur noch einen WDS laufen haben auf dem man seinen Key mit der IP-Adresse verknüpft und dann übers Netzwerk installiert. Ne moment, ich meine nicht Microsoft sondern Google; die haben MS bis dahin übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem wäre es Schwachsinn komplett auf ein optisches Laufwerk zu verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Mai 2010)

Das hätte nur Vorteile:
*man muss keine CDs mehr suchen und einlegen
*CDs können nicht zerkratzen
*man kopiert sich alles aufn USB was man braucht(kein nerviger Kopierschutz)
*kein lautes und nerviges LW
*und vor allem veringerte Wartezeit beim Brennen(^^)

Das hätte alles nur Vorteile xD


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Nachteil:

Ohne Internet total am Arsch :>


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Richtig - und der schlägt alle Vorteile vernichtend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

Was will man den heute zu tag mit einem Pc ohne Internet machen? xD


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was will man den heute zu tag mit einem Pc ohne Internet machen? xD



Man kann ähmmm. ka, eigentlich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (7. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Man kann ähmmm. ka, eigentlich nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alter. Genau das hab ich mich auch mal gefragt, als mein Internet hinüber war, was kann ich am PC machen? Fazit: PC blieb aus die Tage xD


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Alter. Genau das hab ich mich auch mal gefragt, als mein Internet hinüber war, was kann ich am PC machen? Fazit: PC blieb aus die Tage xD




Paint !!!!!!!111!!!1!!!1!einself


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2010)

Hehe, wenn ich mal kein Internet hab, such ich irgendwas am PC.. in irgendwelche Dateien Ordner gehen, wo ich noch nie war. Man findet immer was nützliches.

Oder ganz einfach: Mal den Desktop aufräumen. wobei bei mir immer Ordnung ist ;p


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Desktop aufräumen... genial. Ich hab nichtmal eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop :>



Ist Youtube grade down?


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist Youtube grade down?



nö


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Hmmm... die Startseite geht, sobald ich ein Video anklicke kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung von wegen Chrome hat 30 Sekunden keine Antwort bekommen :>


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Desktop aufräumen... genial. Ich hab nichtmal eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop :>



qft


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Same here.

Edit : Ich hab ein neues Suchtspiel das mich vom arbeiten abhält - Fruit Ninja. Noch schlimmer als Doodle Jump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Esp, Winterboard OS4 Theme looks awesome o_O


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Welches? Es gibt ungefähr 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hol dir mal Fruit Ninja und knabber an meinem Rekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://twitter.com/Espcap/status/13558649359


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Wie denn mit gesperrtem Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Leute hier mal was geiles, Leute mit Herzschwäche sollten nicht drauf klicken, ich kann nicht mehr vorlachen OMG.

Der Beste Satz ist: "Markus, was gibt es besseres als reines Wasser ?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

"Sonst wenn ich blase passiert immer irgendwas." Oh mein Gott. Chip ist echt bekloppt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,747291/Cinematic-Mod-104-Impressionen-aus-Half-Life-2-und-Episode-2/Action-Spiel/News/


Braucht man dafür Half life 2? oder nur Source spiel? xD ^^ 

sonst ja muss ich mich auf die Suche nach Half Life 2 begeben.. xD


----------



## Shefanix (7. Mai 2010)

Half-Life 2 brauchst dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

Ach mist... xD 

hm... wo kann es nur sein. *such* ^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Video tut echt weh... 
Aber was will man von denen schon erwarten - vom Niveau her ist imo sogar Computerbild noch höher als Chip. Und das will was heissen...


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, das Video tut echt weh...
> Aber was will man von denen schon erwarten - vom Niveau her ist imo sogar Computerbild noch höher als Chip. Und das will was heissen...



Eigentlich ist Chip Pro 7 Niveau, aber jetzt das Hartz IV Programm auf RTL, komtm das nahe dran.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

muahahaha das wäre doch was für chip.de? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6TBLLQxMyA


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Paini, thats for you! Klick


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2010)

_So saß ich auch grad da als in in PDK10 mein Schild gekriegt hab :-)

Ne..aber..Domo <3_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

GDATA 2011 is NICE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Mai 2010)

Jup, lief echt angenehm für eine Beta. Wobei mich der Verhaltenschutz nicht so überzeugt hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

Wer sagt den beta? seite heute gibt es die fertig version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Mai 2010)

Macht keinen großartigen Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

kommt drauf an schon mal ne wow Beta gesehen? xD


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

1. Du vergleichst gerade nicht echt das größte MMORPG mit nem Antivirus Prog oder ?

2. Saw II fängt jetzt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2010)

_Pünktlich zum Raidende ein guter Film ;-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Du vergleichst gerade nicht echt das größte MMORPG mit nem Antivirus Prog oder ?



Nein es gibt aber ein unterschied zu einer beta und einer fertig Version. 

egal ob nun wow oder GDATA oder die beta version von Gott!


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Saw ist irgendwie langweilig wenn man es schon kennt... Scheint auch eine ziemlich geschnittene Version zu sein, was aber um die Zeit auch kein Wunder ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need Lost Season 5...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

geht doch einfach auf unser kino seite *hust* dort kannst du dir die 5 Staffle anschauen. xd


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Hats wieder die Steam Server zerschossen ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

wie so????


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2010)

Sam, wenn ich bei iTunes eine Folge Lost in SD (!) runterlade, dauert das ca. 4-5 Stunden. 'Nough said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem hab ich mein Zeug ganz gern legal... ist auch schon bestellt, nur wirds dieses Wochenende wohl nichts mehr wenn das Teil aus den UK kommt : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

in der Schweiz die Kino seite legal. 



als ich hab keine Problem und wenn man auf die Seite geht glaub ich kaum das morgen bei dir GSG9 die Bude Stürmt.


----------



## muehe (7. Mai 2010)

aber Quali meist miserabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> in der Schweiz die Kino seite legal.
> 
> 
> 
> als ich hab keine Problem und wenn man auf die Seite geht glaub ich kaum das morgen bei dir GSG9 die Bude Stürmt.



Ne aber Horayschio und Dienstag biste in der neuen Folge CSI: Miami


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Wenn man hier in USA etwas bestellt, Amazon z.B. wird es meistens in den Briefkasten gelegt oder wie heute.. ich schau so Amazon meine Bestellungen.. ok, wurde ausgeliefert wtf?.. niemand hat geklingelt. Dann steht noch dabei Location: Front Door, vor die Tür geguckt, Pakete liegen da. So was könnte man in Deutschland nie machen. Lustige Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2010)

Hat ja durchaus auch seinen Sinn, theoretisch hätte das jeder mitnehmen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings hab ich nicht erst einmal erlebt dass der Postbote auch hier das Paket einfach vor die Tür gestellt hat, klappt aber im Normalfall auch.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Theoretisch, macht aber niemand.


----------



## muehe (8. Mai 2010)

müsste n kilo Koks drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Red Dead Redemption Hab ich mir gerade vorbestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Manch mal lohnt es sich doch eine Konsole zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (8. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn man hier in USA etwas bestellt, Amazon z.B. wird es meistens in den Briefkasten gelegt oder wie heute.. ich schau so Amazon meine Bestellungen.. ok, wurde ausgeliefert wtf?.. niemand hat geklingelt. Dann steht noch dabei Location: Front Door, vor die Tür geguckt, Pakete liegen da. So was könnte man in Deutschland nie machen. Lustige Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






EspCap schrieb:


> Hat ja durchaus auch seinen Sinn, theoretisch hätte das jeder mitnehmen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir wurde mal mein Handy das von T-Miobile geliefert worden ist vor die Haustür hinter einer Kiste gelegt. Hab es erst am nächsten Tag gefunden. In dem Haus war auch noch ein Büro mit etwas durchlauf Kundschaft.....

Ich hoffe die machen das mit meinem IPhone nicht wieder.


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Bei mir inner Stadt ist immer was los, gehe ich daher, aufem Markt Platz sind Partei Stände aufgebaut, kommen son paar Typen angelaufen und treten den NPD Stand um, und NPD schlägt sich mit so anderen, zugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Und du hast das alles mit dem Handy gefilmt und stellst es gerade auf youtube? xD


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (8. Mai 2010)

Hat wer irgendwer Erfahrungen zu Lapstore?
Les überall nur geteilte Meinungen und die Seite, von wem ich die hab, meinte es sei dort risikofrei.
Ansprüche sind halt nur funktionierende Notebook für meine Mum zum surfen - deswegen auch ne Gebrauchtseite ^^


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat wer irgendwer Erfahrungen zu Lapstore?
> Les überall nur geteilte Meinungen und die Seite, von wem ich die hab, meinte es sei dort risikofrei.
> Ansprüche sind halt nur funktionierende Notebook für meine Mum zum surfen - deswegen auch ne Gebrauchtseite ^^



Stimmt ja, ich wollte mit meiner noch über den Lappi reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (8. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, ich wollte mit meiner noch über den Lappi reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo.. ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Eben in den E-Mails geschaut und einen Betakey bekommen fuer Starcraft 2.. kann damit nicht so viel anfangen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

Ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (8. Mai 2010)

könnte natürlich auch n Phishingversuch sein 

hast du dich denn bei Battlenet für die Beta angemeldet ?


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Need Starcraft 2 Beta o_O

Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Ist ein US Betakey irgendwie. Weis nicht ob du damit was anfangen kannst. Und irgendwie verstehe ich die Anleitung nicht zum installieren, angeblich soll das Spiel bei mir im Battle.net Account drin sein. ...


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Achso, dann kann man den wahrscheinlich nicht weitergeben, guck mal unter beta einstellungen oder irgendwie so nach.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Yep.. das steht da:

*[font=Arial, sans-serif]1. Get the Installer*[font=Arial, sans-serif] - Log in to your [/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Battle.net account[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]. In your list of games, click the “Manage Game” button under the StarCraft II beta image to download the installer. You can select PC or Mac from this interface.[/font]

[font=Arial, sans-serif] [/font]

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Bei mir wird das spiel gar nicht angezeigt.[/font]

[/font]


----------



## muehe (8. Mai 2010)

kontrollier mal den Header der Email und poste den Header

hört sich bissl mysteriös an


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Mai 2010)

Viel zu geil: http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/tvtotal/videos/player/index.html?contentId=69801&initialTab=related


----------



## aseari (8. Mai 2010)

Da hat wohl jemand - leider ohne Erfolg - versucht, den Raabinator zu natzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Esp, nachher bissel zocken ? 

Du bist bestimmt eh gerade Schlag den Raab gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

Ach ich hab kein bock mehr auf Bad Company II, da wird nur Granatwerfer benutzt, rumgebombt, nur an sich gedacht, man wid von den eigenen Leuten umgeschossen, dann sind alle Recon auf Hardcore.. das macht doch einfach kein Spaß mehr. Seitwann rennt man hier mit Bazooka rum udn schießt durch die Gegend oder benutzt nur Granatwerfer oder Sniper im Nahkampf, die sind alle so lächerlich. Keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Mai 2010)

Bei MW2 gehts mittlerweile muss ich sagen. Gestern wieder installiert und noch nichts schlimmes angetroffen. :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Mai 2010)

MW2 im MP triffst du nur schlimme Sachen ^^


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2010)

Ähm Nein ? Du triffst wenn nur no skill nobs die campen, G18 benutzen, nur tuben oder so, aber kaum cheater im Moment, noch keine gesehen die ganze Woche jetzt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

wer BC 2 im MP spiel der nie wieder MW2 MP anfassen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch seit langem keine Cheater mehr gesehen. Tuber und G18-User sind mit mittlerweile egal :>


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

True@Sam.
Spielt BC2 seit Release. MW2 hab ich seit Release etwa 3 Monate gespielt und vor kurzem MW2 mal wieder ausgepackt. Und ich hab gekotzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den Stats her gings zwar, aber was dummes Rumgelame angeht nehmen sich beide Spiele nicht viel. Allerdings regen mich Host-System und Maps bei CoD mittlerweile tierisch auf. Zwar hat BC2 auch nur wenige konkrete Wege pro Map, aber so geben sie aufgrund ihrer Größe doch mehr taktische Möglichkeiten. Bei MW2 hast du einfach kaum ne Chance die Lamerwaffen zu kontern. Davon abgesehen ist aus meiner Erfahrung Camping in MW2 viel häufiger. Ist ja auch viel effektiver als in BC2, so Scheiße es auch ist.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Die Leute können über Lian Li und Thermaltake sagen was sie wollen; aber Fakt ist dass CPU und NB 15°C kühler sind und qualitativ merke ich auch keine Unterschiede.


@Soramac: Das nervt mich auch; manche rennen wirklich nur mit der Gustav rum und ich glaube zu 80% sterbe ich auf diese Weise. Aber der Vorteil ist das solche Leute überhaupt nicht spielen können und im Nahkampf hoffnunglos unterlegen sind; ich sag nur Tripplekill mim Messer und alle schiesen wie verrückt auf mich ohne zu Treffen^^


EDIT: Bei Mindfactory gibts momentan eine 5870 icooler Turbo 100&#8364; günstiger...


----------



## painschkes (9. Mai 2010)

_Ich glaub ich musss mir mal so ne Ikea-Lampe besorgen (okay - hab ja eine..aber die is eckig.. :<...)

http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/2010/04/dudero-made-into-real-dude.html

style!_


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

Haha geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Mai 2010)

Hat mal jemand ein paar Vorschläge für gute Single-Player Spiele? Hab mal wieder Borderlands und Black&White2 installiert, aber irgendwie kennt man alles schon :>


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

Mass Effect 1 & 2


----------



## Shefanix (9. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich hab Mass Effect 1 zwar, aber habs nicht wirklich geschafft durchzuspielen :>


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

1 habe ich auch, aber auch net durch gespielt, zocke im Moment eher MW2, Css manchmal Assasins Creed 2, auch wenns bissel öde ist das Spiel.Aber für Umsonst ist mir das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3CiDRKXKA0&feature=related xD das video ist einfach geil. xD


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand nen Plan, ob der Mugen 2 auf das Asrock 890GX Extreme3 passt? Möchte die zwei Sachen bestellen aber habe etwas Zweifel, wenn ich mir das Board so ansehe.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal wer nen guten VGA-Kühler zeigen ?

Habe mir jetzt mal den Prolimatech MK-13 angeschaut, kann wer was darüber sagen ? Klick


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Nebola mit dem MK-13 kannst du nix falsch machen... ^^ 


Klose... würde sagen ja, der Lüfter wird aber sicher über die Ram Slots gehen... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Der Mk 13 ist wahrscheinlich der beste, aber auch mit Abstand der teuerste und er nimmt mit Lüftern FÜNF Slots ein. Das wärs mir alles nicht wert. Ich würde an deiner Stelle man in Richtung Arctic Cooling schauen. Die haben günstige und gute Kühler. 
Scythe Musashi wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.
@Klos Schreib doch mal ne Mail an den ASRock Support. Vllt. können die dir da Auskunft geben. Denke aber, wenn du keine RAMs mit hohem Heatspreader hast sollte das passen.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Gerade das 1400. Wort im französischen Dossier geschrieben... ich sags euch, jetzt hätte ich ein Wochenende nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denk an dich, wenn ich morgen ausschlafe.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denk dann auch an dich, wenn ich morgens um halb 8 in der Spanischstunde sitze *sigh*


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Darf gar net dran denken. Falls ich meine Ausbildung kriegen sollte hätte ich jede Woche neben 6 Stunden Englisch auch noch 6h Spanisch und wenn ich das optionale dritte Jahr dann machen würde sogar noch Französisch. :X
Englisch is ja absolut kein Ding, aber vor franz. grausts mich. Spanisch find ich eigentlich ne interessante Sprache, auch wenn mir italienisch lieber gewesen wäre. Leider ists letzteres international quasi gar nicht von Bedeutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

What, 5 Slots ? auf den Bildern sehe ich "nur" 3.

Was ist mit denen hier ?

Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro


Edit:



Kyragan schrieb:


> Spanisch find ich eigentlich ne interessante Sprache,



Das meinst du jetzt, warte mal ab, da bekommste das das wügen von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Lüfter nicht vergessen Nebo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde mich für den Musashi entscheiden. Wenn die Lüfter die Krätsche machen sollten oder dir nicht gefallen kannst du immer noch handelsübliche neue kaufen. Der Accelero Twin Turbo ist natürlich gut, aber er läuft halt nur mit diesen Lüftern.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

Ok ich glaube dir einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sind den die 'Referenz" Kühler vom Musashi ?


----------



## Erz1 (9. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich denk an dich, wenn ich morgen ausschlafe.



hab nächtse woche frei, sitz zurzeit auf lan  XD


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

@Nebo Die Lüfter?
Sind halt Slipstream Slim. Generell sind sie ruhig, hatte einen aufm Setsugen. Der hatte allerdings schnell Lagerprobleme. Im Gegensatz zu normalen 25mm hohen Lüftern fehlt halt etwas Luftdurchsatz. Laufruhe passt eigentlich soweit, problematisch wirds halt nur wenn die Lager aufgeben. Das ging bei meinem recht schnell. Schlecht sind sie nicht. Da aufm Musashi 2 von der Sorte sind kann man dir auch bequem bei ~600-800rpm laufen lassen und hat dennoch genug Kühlleistung für alle Dinge. Wenn dir die net passen kauf halt n paar Noiseblocker oder SilentWings dazu. Dann ist absolut Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Musashi oder Setsugen, was besseres gibt es für das Geld nicht.

@Klos: Hier im Sammelthread hat jemand geschrieben dass er einen Mugen hat; aber sicherheitshalber würde ich da einfach mal nachfragen:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/14536357-post218.html


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Im Nachhinein würde ich mir keinen Setsugen mehr kaufen. Die Kühlleistung ist ohne Fehl und Tadel, nur scheinen leider die Lüfter nicht für diese Konstruktion gedacht zu sein. Da ich meinen PC eh atm ohne Gehäuse aufm Schreibtisch stehen hab, hab ich außen einfach nen 800rpm S-Flex draufgeklemmt. Passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Darf gar net dran denken. Falls ich meine Ausbildung kriegen sollte hätte ich jede Woche neben 6 Stunden Englisch auch noch 6h Spanisch und wenn ich das optionale dritte Jahr dann machen würde sogar noch Französisch. :X
> Englisch is ja absolut kein Ding, aber vor franz. grausts mich. Spanisch find ich eigentlich ne interessante Sprache, auch wenn mir italienisch lieber gewesen wäre. Leider ists letzteres international quasi gar nicht von Bedeutung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha... ich glaube du hasts schon mal erzählt, aber was für eine Ausbildung ist das? 

Spanisch an sich wäre ganz interessant, ja. Aber nicht in Verbindung mit Französisch. Wenn man sich auf eine Sprache konzentrieren könnte wäre das deutlich besser...
Und ja, Italienisch würde mich auch interessieren, mein Vater spricht das aus Berufsgründen flüssig. Aber noch eine dritte romanische Sprache muss vorerst wirklich nicht sein....


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oha... ich glaube du hasts schon mal erzählt, aber was für eine Ausbildung ist das?
> 
> Spanisch an sich wäre ganz interessant, ja. Aber nicht in Verbindung mit Französisch. Wenn man sich auf eine Sprache konzentrieren könnte wäre das deutlich besser...
> Und ja, Italienisch würde mich auch interessieren, mein Vater spricht das aus Berufsgründen flüssig. Aber noch eine dritte romanische Sprache muss vorerst wirklich nicht sein....



http://www.euro-schulen-dresden.de/index.php?id=102&Kat1=2&Kat2=101&Kat3=102


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein würde ich mir keinen Setsugen mehr kaufen. Die Kühlleistung ist ohne Fehl und Tadel, nur scheinen leider die Lüfter nicht für diese Konstruktion gedacht zu sein. Da ich meinen PC eh atm ohne Gehäuse aufm Schreibtisch stehen hab, hab ich außen einfach nen 800rpm S-Flex draufgeklemmt. Passt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wie haben ja auch den Lüfter verkehrt herum eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. brauche einen Korrekturleser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f141/thermaltake-armor-a90-714023.html#post14548388


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja wie haben ja auch den Lüfter verkehrt herum eingebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, gibt ja auch bessere Temps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Review btw


----------



## Shefanix (9. Mai 2010)

Wie kriegt man eigentlich die Sachen bevor sie released werden? Einfach anfrage: Yo, gief Gehäuse will Review machen. Oder was?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Mai 2010)

Nö, gib mir das zeug Jetzt oder du wirst sterben.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man eigentlich die Sachen bevor sie released werden? Einfach anfrage: Yo, gief Gehäuse will Review machen. Oder was?



Das frag ich mich auch immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brauchst halt einen guten Kontakt zum Hersteller und musst auch etwas penetrant sein; hab für den ISGC-Fan ja auch Thermaltake Deutschland, Netherlands und Taiwan genervt bis ich einen bekommen habe^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.euro-schu...t2=101&Kat3=102



'Macbook inklusive', schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant, muss ich mir mal merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit :




Nebola92 schrieb:


> Esp, nachher bissel zocken ?
> 
> Du bist bestimmt eh gerade Schlag den Raab gucken
> 
> ...



Sorry, gerade erst gesehen... das Wochenende war etwas hektisch. Aber zum Glück kommt ja bald das verlängerte Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 'Macbook inklusive', schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich glaub das sind eher MacBook Pros.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn nicht, würde ich auf jeden Fall fragen ob man gegen einen Aufpreis auch ein Pro bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Plastik-Macbooks sehen einfach viel zu billig aus, für den Preis : /


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

@Kyra, ja im Moment habe ich so schon 2 Noiseblocker Multifrage S2 irgendwas drinne, jenachdem (sprich wenn ich Geld habe) hole ich mir dann die beiden dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


> Die innovativen und trendigen Apple MacBooks unterstützen diesen Lernprozess. Ab Deinem Ausbildungsbeginn steht Dir ein persönliches MacBook *inklusive notwerndiger Software für schulische und private Zwecke* rund um die Uhr und ortsungebunden zur Verfügung.


[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Heißt WoW ist vorinstalliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]und ja, sieht nach nem pro aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Edit 2: Genau kann mans nicht erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

@Esp Soweit ich weiß schließt die Schule mit Apple nen Leasingvertrag ab und nach den zwei bzw. drei Jahren bekommt man ein Kaufangebot. Wenns mir dann zu teuer wäre oder das Ding mich mehr nervt als dass es nützt gehts zurück, wenn nicht ist zu 100% mein. Ich hab da in der Schule nen paar mit rumrennen sehn. Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab hatten die nen Aluminiumgehäuse, hab da aber nicht weiter drauf geachtet als ich durch die Schule getobt bin aufm Weg zum Vorstellungsgespräch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn es ein Alugehäuse hat, ist es ein Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und japp, ziemliche viele Schulen haben spezielle Verträge mit Apple, es gibt sogar regelrechte Apple-Partnerschulen, die volle Apple-Ausstattung haben.. *neid*


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Wenns schon die Neuen sind, wäre das wirklich Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Alugehäuse hat, ist es ein Pro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sozusagen Hand heb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wir haben ca. 100 Macs an der Schule, einbrechen lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine unser Selbstlernzentrum wo man Sachen drucken kann und so, habe 3 Tische mit je 6 Macs, 24" glaub ich.

Habe wegen dem Musashi nur bedenken weil Garantie der Karte dann verfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass die da ein 15" bekommen... und die 13" gibts auch weiterhin nur mit C2D, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Und das Macbook auf dem Bild sieht mir nach einem alten 13" Pro aus, kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Wir haben auch einen neuen Computerraum seit ein paar Wochen, den dritten jetzt. Den hat sich die Schule auch was kosten lassen, 20 Rechner mit E8300, 4 GB DDR2 und einer passiv gekühlten 3650.

War nicht meine Idee die Konfig, das ging irgendwie komplett an mir vorbei. Aber schick ist es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Heb einfach alles vom Originalkühler auf und montier den originalen wieder, wenn du sie in die RMA gibst. Kriegt kein Mensch mit. :S


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Heb einfach alles vom Originalkühler auf und montier den originalen wieder, wenn du sie in die RMA gibst. Kriegt kein Mensch mit. :S



Geht das echt ?

Weil AMD hat doch bestimmt wieder Ihre weiß ich was Merkmale wo Sie sehen das was gemacht wurde.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

Das sind auch nur normale Schrauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Machst halt den Kühler und die kleinen passivkühler für RAMs und VRMs ab, machst die Originalgrundplatte und den Originalkühler wieder drauf, stülpst die Plastikabdeckung drüber und schraubst alles fest. Ab in die RMA wenns nötig sein sollte.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2010)

1. Was ist RMA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Geht durch Overdrive Garantie verloren ? also net durchs OC'n, nur durch Fan Speed höher stellen.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Könnte nur ein Problem sein wenn irgendwo ein Garantiesiegel klebt und das dann durchtrennt ist.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Mai 2010)

RMA=Reklamation bzw. der Vorgang in dem die Garantieleistung durch den Hersteller eingelöst wird.
Garantiesiegel sind soweit ich weiß keine auf den Karten. Die würden bei der Hitzeentwicklung sowieso nicht lang überleben.


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Bei der 5850 von Sapphire klebt ein Siegel quer überm Rententionkit.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, warum ich den Wallpaper so mag. Hab den jetzt noch fuer mich angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Joah, hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst du den mal in der Originalversion ohne angepasste Farben linken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

Schickes WP. Mag sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Auch schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das NNScript in der Taskleiste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie heisst das Wetter-Gadget?
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, das ist mein aktueller :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

NNScript, ja.
Das Wetter-Plugin gehört zu Rainmeter und hört auf den einfallsreichen Namen "Weather".
Die geänderte Config, damit das ganze horizontal wird und allgemeines zu Rainmeter gibts hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f20/rainmeter-709663.html


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Dann werd ich mir Rainmeter die Tage wohl doch mal wieder zu Gemüte führen... ich mochte das Tool noch nie sonderlich, auch wenn es eigentlich ganz praktisch ist.
Aber das Wettergadget sieht einfach schick aus und ich hab atm keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Wir sind auf Seite 1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich link gleich auch mal Desk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

btw: Man achte auf die Seitennummer!

Edit: Jetz hab ich mich in meiner Trantütigkeit zwei Mal bei "Seitennummer" vertippt und schon ist Nebo schneller... :S


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin erst bei 669, aber das Problem hab ich ja immer wenn ihr Seitenjubiläen feiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür war ich vor kurzem bei Seite 666 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin erst bei 669, aber das Problem hab ich ja immer wenn ihr Seitenjubiläen feiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsche Seitenangeben? HTML-Tags? Dein Browser macht mir Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin erst bei 669, aber das Problem hab ich ja immer wenn ihr Seitenjubiläen feiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sinn = 0? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso denn das? Werden mehr Beiträhe/Seite angezeigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
Das obere Wallpaper gefällt mir auch sehr gut - leicht verwirrend aber oki. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besser als das gelbe <.< xD


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Daran ist ausnahmsweise nicht mein Browser schuld, das mit den Posts pro Seiten hab ich selbst eingestellt bei buffed, vor Urzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie hab ich mich daran gewöhnt, also hab ichs immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Danke Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich morgen mal in Lightroom werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

Find das gelb auch sehr schick, aber in dem blau-grau kommt ne ziemlich coole Lichtstimmung auf. Gefällt mir deshalb etwas besser. Ändert nix dran, dass es n tolles Foto ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, dass gelb kommt so aggressiv rüber, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten xD
Bald 400 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

So sieht meiner aktuell aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2010)

aha iso buster und Deameon tools... xD für was braucht man beides?


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Ihhh, ein IE in der Leiste...

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Ihr steht alle auf Wetter-Gadgets, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2010)

Du hast ja MSN? WIE SO SAGST DU MIR NICHT DAS DU MSN HAST? xD


so ich bin dran.... xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Nichts anderes hätte ich bei dir jetzt auch nicht erwartet Sam

Aber sieht geil aus.^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2010)

Danke ich gehe dan mal ins bett gn8 euch allen...


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Jo hau rein, wtf guckt euch das Bild aussem letzten Match an o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Mai 2010)

rof. sehr fair XDDD
hat wer nun erfahrungen mit lapstore gemacht?> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
gn8 sam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

Passiert ab und an Nebo, liegt an schlechter Synchro zum Server. Hatte teilweise auch 8 Lvl1er in nem Match, obwohl ich genau wusste sie waren deutlich höher weil ich das Match vorher gegen sie gespielt hatte.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Jap genauso wars auch, klar waren die net alle lvl 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild gabs vllt als MW2 erschienen ist, aber dann waren wohl kaum 66er dabei ^^


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wo hier jeder seinen Desktop hochgeladen hat fühle ich mich gezwungen euch meinen zu zeigen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Niranda (10. Mai 2010)

viel zu leer und aufgeräumt...


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

Taskleiste ist bei mir immer ausgeblendet und Desktop-Icons liegen nun alle hier: http://radian.davidberlin.co.il/


----------



## Erz1 (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde das Radiontool eher nja. Nicht so mein Stil. xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2010)

sieht komisch aus kann mich mit dem teil auch nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

Könnts mir nach ner kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit schon praktisch vorstellen. Radialmenüs haben halt den Vorteil, dass die Mauswege immer gleich lang sind. Generell find ichs net schlecht, aber ich komm auch so zurecht. Außerdem passt das Ding nicht in meinen Visual Style. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

Natürlich kommt man auch so zurecht, aber mir Radian ist es einfach kuuula^^
Ich finds halt praktischer weil man nicht immer aufs Desktop, ins Startmenü oder sonstwo hin muss sondern einfach im Browser die Rechte Maustaste hält und dann im Menü das gesuchte auswählt.


----------



## Niranda (10. Mai 2010)

dafür hab ich HotKeys =P


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2010)

Ach Hotkeys sind was für Noob's! xD


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt wart ihr alle dran. Nun auch mal meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Omg, gerade Pro 7 moneytrap es gibt Sachen, unglaublich.

Wollen die net neuen PC kaufen, gehen die in nen gebraucht Pc laden und kaufen einen MIT Monitor für 208 Euro, da fällt mir nix mehr ein.

Stehen die da vor, das Mädchen so, der sieht doch gut aus, den nehm ich, dann der vater kennst du dich denn mit dieser Technik da aus ? und sie nur joar, also ich finde der SIEHT gut aus.

Ok dann nehmen wir den.

Auf dem Ding war nur nen Zettel wo 149€ drauf stand. Ja viel Spaß damit, Sie will ja nur internet und so machne, und das ohne OS.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Mai 2010)

Sehr schick Shefa. An sich mag ich keine Wallpaper mit Personen, aber das da hat wirklich Stil und einen Eyecatcher im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2010)

Bei dem "Eyecatcher" bin ich noch am rumprobieren welche Farbe. Ich hatte jetzt schon blau, grün, lila, rot, gelb und orange :>


----------



## Crucial² (10. Mai 2010)

*Na da mach ich doch mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Hey, daß sieht geil aus. Ich will das auch haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hey, daß sieht geil aus. Ich will das auch haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö. Mhme ne, kriegste nicht.

Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

BlueBird ruleZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja bis aufs SprachMemo Icon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2010)

Was kostet DoodleJump bei Apple? Ich hab grad im Ovi-Store geschaut... 2,99€ :/


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

0.79 glaube Ich.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 0.79 glaube Ich.



qft!


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich erstmal einige Spiele auf dem Handy. Hab ich ordentlich was zu tun während Freistunden :>

Morgen Deutsch-Abschlussprüfung Q_Q


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich erstmal einige Spiele auf dem Handy. Hab ich ordentlich was zu tun während Freistunden :>
> 
> Morgen Deutsch-Abschlussprüfung Q_Q



Morgen Deutschreferat, Mittwoch Referat über CO2 Ausstoß Weltweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Mach doch lieber was über Ölausstoß, daß ist gerade aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Mach doch lieber was über Ölausstoß, daß ist gerade aktuell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann sich hier eintragen, um dabei zu Helfen. Ganz freiwillig.


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Mach doch lieber was über Ölausstoß, daß ist gerade aktuell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öl Katastrophe ? alles Quatsch *Verschwörungstheorie auspack* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber das Thema steht schon 3 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich erstmal einige Spiele auf dem Handy. Hab ich ordentlich was zu tun während Freistunden :>
> Morgen Deutsch-Abschlussprüfung Q_Q





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen Deutschreferat, Mittwoch Referat über CO2 Ausstoß Weltweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Morgen Dokumentation vom Abschlussprojekt losschicken; übermorgen Abschlussprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2010)

Dann haben ja noch alle richtig was vor. Nächste Woche Dienstag Englisch und am Donnerstag Mathe-Abschlussprüfung :>


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> BlueBird ruleZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab noch was altschuligeres, mit dem iPad-Wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich kann OS 4.0 kaum erwarten, irgendwie nervt der Jailbreak immer mehr...


Achja - morgen Englischklausur und Französischdossier-Abgabe, übermorgen Deutschklausur und Spanisch-Filmzusammenfassungs-Abgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann sich hier eintragen, um dabei zu Helfen. Ganz freiwillig.



Vielleicht gibt es ja bald ne App von Apple gegen Ölaustoß. Es gibt ja für fast alles ne App, wie es in der Werbung so schön heißt.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Morgen Dokumentation vom Abschlussprojekt losschicken; übermorgen Abschlussprüfung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du fit? Manchen wir mal nen Test. Beschreibe mir den Ablauf von Autokonfiguration bei IPv6, daß quasi DHCP überflüssig macht. Aber nicht schummeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und beschreibe mir NAT-T.^^


----------



## Erz1 (10. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dann haben ja noch alle richtig was vor. Nächste Woche Dienstag Englisch und am Donnerstag Mathe-Abschlussprüfung :>



Tut mir ja bald allen richtig leid. :/
Und ich sitz hier und macht nichts, warte aber noch geduldig auf meine Matheklausur <.<


----------



## Soramac (10. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja bald ne App von Apple gegen Ölaustoß. Es gibt ja für fast alles ne App, wie es in der Werbung so schön heißt.



Hab kein iPhone mehr, von daher.. nö ;p


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Beschreibe mir den Ablauf von Autokonfiguration bei IPv6, daß quasi DHCP überflüssig macht. Aber nicht schummeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Handlungsschritt wurde von mir gestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok im Ernst, Autokonfiguration keine Ahnung; IPv6 kann ich gerade mal umrechnen und weiss ein paar Fakten dazu, mehr haben wir in der Schule nicht gemacht, bzw. habe ich mir nicht mehr durchgelesen. Hängt aber irgendwie mit der Mac zusammen,oder?
NAT-T weiss ich noch, aber zu faul um es zu schreiben^^

Aber kennst du dich mit Firewalls aus? Falls ja, hat ein NAT-Router automatisch eine Statful Inspection Firewall?


----------



## Shefanix (10. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Tut mir ja bald allen richtig leid. :/
> Und ich sitz hier und macht nichts, warte aber noch geduldig auf meine Matheklausur <.<



Auf Englisch und Mathe freu ich mich, aber Deutsch ist mein absolutes Hassfach :>


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Der Handlungsschritt wurde von mir gestrichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ein NAT-Router orientiert sich nach der IP. Kommt da irgendetwas rein, so kann er prüfen, ob diese IP überhaupt von innerhalb des Lan`s angefragt wurde. Wenn nicht, dann schmeißt er es weg.
Stateful Inspection geht meiner Meinung nach weiter. Es kann auf OSI 4 zum Beispiel TCP auswerten. TCP als Transportprotokoll stellt zwischen den kommunizierenden Komponenten ja eine virtuelle Instanz der Protokolle auf. Es ist verbindungsorientiert, IP auf OSI 3 ist das nicht.

Stateful Inspection kann meiner Meinung nach zum Beispiel schauen, ob bei einen Ack-Flag überhaupt ein Sync-Paket vorausgegangen ist. So würde ich das zumindest sehen.
Ich kann dir aber leider nicht versprechen, ob das so stimmt.

Edit:

hier mal ein Auszug aus Wiki:

In computing, a *stateful firewall* (any firewall that performs *stateful packet inspection* (*SPI*) or *stateful inspection*) is a firewall that keeps track of the state of network connections (such as TCP streams, UDP communication) traveling across it. The firewall is programmed to distinguish legitimate packets for different types of connections. Only packets matching a known connection state will be allowed by the firewall; others will be rejected.

Hier steht auch, daß durch Stateful Inspection nicht nur das Paket an sich (z.b. wurde eben die IP 240.220.220.220 überhaupt angefragt), sondern den konkreten Verbindungskontext bewerten kann.
Sprich, machen die Pakete in der Reihenfolge Sinn und nicht nur, ob die IP legitim ist. Und den genauen Verbindungskontext hast du über die Sequenzen im TCP-Protokoll. So würde ich das sehen.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

So ungefähr hatte ich es ja verstanden, aber Parallelen zwischen beiden gibt es ja; es werden nur Pakete durchgelassen wenn eine Verbindung besteht.

Hab mir vorhin auch eine Seite durchgelesen, die mich etwas aus verwirrt hat: http://betrieblicher...tion-erklaerung
Da steht folgendes:
[font="Verdana,"]





> ein Webbrowser hat eine Verbindung eröffnet von meinem Heimrechner aus mit dem Port 57407 und hat angefragt an Port 80 dieses Webservers" hier. Der Webserver sagt aber unter dieser Adresse nur "Hallo hier bin ich und alles weitere mit dir verhandle ich von Port 46305 aus mit dir". Würde der Server das nicht tun, dann wäre er blockiert für die Dauer der Kommunikation mit einem Client.


[/font]
[font="Verdana,"]Das ist doch eigentlich falsch oder? Der Webserver wird als Sourceport doch immer Port80 haben und jeder Client schickt seine Anfragen weiterhin an Port 80.[/font]
[font="Verdana,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana,"]EDIT: Habs auch mal mim Wireshark durchgespielt, da wird auch immer Port80 verwendet. Da ist mir auch was interessantes aufgefallen; wenn man in Chrome ebay.de eingibt wird gleichzeitig eine Google-Suche gestartet^^[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So ungefähr hatte ich es ja verstanden, aber Parallelen zwischen beiden gibt es ja; es werden nur Pakete durchgelassen wenn eine Verbindung besteht.
> 
> Hab mir vorhin auch eine Seite durchgelesen, die mich etwas aus verwirrt hat: http://betrieblicher...tion-erklaerung
> Da steht folgendes:
> ...



Bei einen Webserver ist das meiner Meinung auch Quatsch. Http ist verbindungslos. Der Server antwortet auf einen GET-Request und hat dich dann wieder vergessen. Woher soll er dann wissen, was los ist, wenn du auf einmal mit Port XY ankommst?
Bei einen Webserver funktioniert das über Sockets. Ein Socket besteht aus IP und Port. Er repräsentiert also eine konkrete Verbindung. Deine Verbindung. Der Server hört auf dem sogenannten Server-Socket, also Port 80 bei Http. Ein sogenannter "well known port". Wenn du jetzt ankommst und einen GET-Request auf meinen Webserver machst, dann erstellt er einen neuen Socket. Der andere ist dann gleich wieder frei und kann auf neue Verbindungen warten, während der neu erstellte deine Verbindung repräsentiert. Er antwortet dir und dann ist gut. Wäre das nicht so, dann könnte der Webserver in der Tat keine neuen Verbindungen empfangen, während er dir antwortet.

Bezüglich NAT: Ja, es hat Ähnlichkeit. Aber ich meine, daß NAT sich halt nur nach IP und Port orientiert, während Stateful Inspection den TCP-Header noch näher durchleuchtet und so eben feststellen kann, ob Pakete zu einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt legitim sind.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Mai 2010)

Gut, dachte schon ich hab alles falsch verstanden^^
Aber ist HTTP nicht verbindungsorientiert? Das ist doch TCP,oder?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2010)

Http ist statuslos und ist auf der Anwendungsschicht, also 7. Deswegen brauchst du in der Webprogrammierung ja auch sowas wie Cookies. Aber du verschickst es mit TCP als Transportprotokoll. Das heißt, ein Webserver interessiert sich schon dafür, ob die Datenpakete, welche deinen Http-Get-Request repräsentieren, vollständig ankommen und in richtiger Reihenfolge ankommen. Würdest du mit UDP versenden, dann müsste man sich auf Anwenderebene selbst darum kümmern, die einzelnen Pakete wieder in der richtigen Reihenfolge zusammenzufrickeln.

Dennoch: Der Webserver wird dir eine Antwort schicken und dann ist die Sache für ihn erledigt. Er nimmt die IP von dir und Port 80, erzeugt daraus einen Socket und antwortet dir, während der Server-Socket schon wieder auf Port 80 hört.
Also auf Transportebene hast du eine verbindungsorientierte TCP-Verbindung. Eben das Client und Server wissen, wie die Reihenfolge der Pakete ist und ob auch alle angekommen sind.

Aber auf Http-Ebene, also Anwendungsschicht, ist es verbindungslos. Ich schicke dir Html-Code, dein Browser stellt es da und damit hat es sich. Wenn du dann mit der nächsten Anfrage reinkommst, beispielsweise nach dem Ausfüllen eines Formulars und das klicken des Submit-Buttons, dann schau ich im Body, welche Daten mitgesendet wurden. Über den Http-Header weiß ich zum Beispiel, was da rein kommt, weil da ein Feld namens Content-Length existiert. Also weiß ich, was ich nach den Header auslesen muss. Oder du holst dir die Informationen eben über die URL als Get. Das ist ja der Grund, warum beim klicken durch die Webseite ständig Sachen an der URL angefügt werden. Im Endeffekt nur Informationen für mich serverseitig, damit ich weiß, was ich jetzt zum Client schicken muss.

Und Dinge wie eine Anmeldung, beispielsweise bei Lokalisten, die machst du mit nen Cookie oder so. Damit suggerierst du quasi einen Status, aber wirklich geben tut es den nicht. Du meldest dich an, ich verpass dir ein Cookie.
Frägst du erneut an, dann weiß ich nach der Prüfung des Cookies zum Beispiel, daß du angemeldet bist und zeige dir die nächste Seite so an, daß eben zu lesen ist: "Hallo Rethelion, sie sind angemeldet"! Finde ich kein Cookie, dann schreibe ich: "klicken sie hier um sich anzumelden"!

Aber Http hat keinen Status. Das wird dir nur vorgegaukelt. Und Http war auch niemals dafür vorgesehen, Aufgaben zu bewältigen, die heutige Webseiten mit sich bringen.

Microsoft mit ASP.Net hat eine Technik entwickelt, mit der sie auch beim programmieren eine "statefull-Application" suggerieren möchten. Die speichern die Daten in den sogenannten Viewstate. Im Endeffekt eine verschlüsselte Zeichenkette, die eben als Nutzdaten mitgeschickt wird. Beim programmieren kannst du die Button zum Beispiel an ein serverseitiges Event binden, als ob du ne Windows-Forms Anwendung machen würdest.

Macht vieles einfacher, aber bei großen Anwendungen auch viele Probleme.


----------



## Niranda (11. Mai 2010)

Morgne =)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir sunn lustiges eBoard kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.eboard24.de/de/Elektro-Skateboard-eBoard-Offroad-800W?x156a4=7a392edb01a18da513c6733e4eb3d755


----------



## sympathisant (11. Mai 2010)

hab mich gerade n bisschen mit CI+ beschäftigt. hat gegenüber CI für den nutzer nur nachteile. und das schlimme ist, die leute werden es kaufen ...


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Morgne =)
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir sunn lustiges eBoard kaufe
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ein Ding ist doch Lebensgefährlich... oO

By the way: Morgen! Sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2010)

_<- da :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Juhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie läufts in WoW? 80 schon erreicht hab ich hier mal irgendwo gelesen?


----------



## Niranda (11. Mai 2010)

Alles was lustig ist, ist lebensgefährlich ^^
aber ich stells mir iwie praktisch vor in der stadt... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

Vor allem ist das Ding hässlich °_°. Da bevorzuge ich lieber das oldsqlige Fahrrad.


----------



## Vaishyana (11. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand von euch n paar witzige, kurze Sprüche die zum Fach Physik passen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. "Chemie ist das was kracht und stinkt, Physik ist das was nie gewinnt!"


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Juhu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Jo..T9 und PDK10er Schild..sonst hat sich noch net viel getan :-)

Twink is 51..naja..mal schauen wann der hochkommt *g*_


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Jop nice. Hab meinen Account letztens einfrieren lassen, zur Zeit zock ich irgendwie nur MW2... Aber werd mir auf jedenfall noch vor Cata T10 holen. So ist jedenfalls der Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Mai 2010)

Hm habs grad irgendwie geschafft mir durch einen Neustart das OS zu zerschiesen...zum Glück lief Comodo Time Machine; 5 Min und ich war wieder einsatzbereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Morgne =)
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir sunn lustiges eBoard kaufe
> 
> ...



Das bestimmt so Spaßig wie das hier Klick


----------



## Nebola (11. Mai 2010)

Kennt jmd einen sehr guten Router, kommt vorallem aufs WLAN an, weil unsere Kellerdecke im Weg zwischen Laptop und Router ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ne Fritzbox, so um die 7 jahre alt. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja welche mit einer hohen Signalstärke.


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2010)

_Sora..da? _


----------



## muehe (11. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kennt jmd einen sehr guten Router, kommt vorallem aufs WLAN an, weil unsere Kellerdecke im Weg zwischen Laptop und Router ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Preisklasse ? integriertes DSL Modem ?


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sora..da? _



Jep.


----------



## painschkes (11. Mai 2010)

_PM kommt :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kennt jmd einen sehr guten Router, kommt vorallem aufs WLAN an, weil unsere Kellerdecke im Weg zwischen Laptop und Router ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenn mich zwar net wirklich aus, aber schau mal bei Cisco. Die stellen  sehr gute Router her. Besonders qualitativ top, dafür aber auch preislich höher angesiedelt. Kann dir da leider keine genauen Modelle geben, aber der Hersteller sind in jedem Fall nen Blick wert.
ASUS hat vor paar Tagen erst nen neuen Router vorgestellt, der sehr brauchbar aussah: http://www.hardwarel...u-von-asus.html


----------



## Ol@f (11. Mai 2010)

Kann wer nen Monitor für 300&#8364; - 400&#8364; empfehlen?
Kann natürlich auch weniger sein, wenns sich nicht unbedingt lohnt.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kann wer nen Monitor für 300€ - 400€ empfehlen?



Groesse, Anwedungsbereiche, Nutzen, welche Grafikkarte?


----------



## Ol@f (11. Mai 2010)

Ehm, da kann ich jetzt nicht genaues zu sagen, weils fürn Kumpel ist. Aber sein neues System (selbst gebaut) hat 1100€ gekostet und is sicher ziemlich top. Ich denk mal hauptsächlich wird er spielen.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Mai 2010)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27544&agid=437

Hat in nem Test (kann den gern mal suchen, war aber in jedem Fall ein englischsprachiger) gute Noten erhalten. Kenne auch jemanden, der den Monitor besitzt und hochzufrieden mit dem Gerät ist.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke schonmal. Ich kann ihn nachher mal fragen, wegen Größe, Anwendungsbereich und Nutzen, dann meld ich mich sicher nochmal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

Mir ist langweilig... ich glaub ich formatier den pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann hab ich was zu machen. xD

ach ne dann muss ich bei der Windows Aktiveren wieder Microsoft Anrufaktiverung Dings machen wie so auch immer.... muss ich in zwischen denen jedes mal anrufen. O.o ^^


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Naja, ist ja ein Computer am Telefon, von daher.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

Jein.. am Anfang muss ja ja den Scheiss  Code eingeben...  dann kommt die frage für ne Lizenz ob 3 oder 1 wenn ich 3 Drückt kommt ist ungültig.. ob wohl das eine 3er ist O.o ^^ und wenn ich 1 drücke geht es dann werde ich bin einem Mitterabeiter verbunden der redet jedes mal die gleich kacke.. dann werde ich wieder mit dem Pc verbunden der mir dann der code durch gibt. ^^


----------



## Erz1 (11. Mai 2010)

Meine Grundnahrungsmittel der letzten 5 Tage:
Bier, Wodka und Bacardi sowie Frikadellen und Nudel-, Kartoffelsalat.

Ich kann nicht mehr ^^ und jetzt gleich Fußballtraining, juhu xD

/achja. Und Cola *g*


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Mit-Safariuser : Kann man irgendwie die Lesezeichenleiste fixieren? 
Die leert sich bei mir langsam, weil ich laufend versehentlich Bookmarks rausziehe und dann nicht mehr weis welches fehlt, wenn ich ein Tab rausziehe...


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein, dass ich mir grad mein 22"er von Samsung geschrottet habe? :-/ Hab Steckdose eingeschaltet, dann war erstmal Stromausfall. Danach ging der Monitor nicht mehr... jemand ne Ahnung?

Edit: Geht wieder... Steckdose umgesteckt.


----------



## Z492 (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www3.hardware...=27544&agid=437
> 
> Hat in nem Test (kann den gern mal suchen, war aber in jedem Fall ein englischsprachiger) gute Noten erhalten. Kenne auch jemanden, der den Monitor besitzt und hochzufrieden mit dem Gerät ist.



bei amazon gibts den billiger: 

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-TFT-Monitor-LED-Backlight-5-000-000/dp/B002I8P0JI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1273654725&sr=8-1

wollt ich nur mal so gesagt haben....


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2010)

und noch 50cent Billiger als bei Amazon bei HWV:
http://www1.hardware...gid=437&ref=105
xD

Edit:
Bei Amazon haste aber keine Versandkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Jaaaa geschaaaaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2010)

_Glückwunsch :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Naja für ein Glückwunsch hats sicher nicht gereicht, aber bestanden hab ich...denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde teilweise wirklich ein ziemlicher Mist gefragt

EDIT: Bricht grad das INET zusammen? Viele Seiten inkl. mein SMTP-Server sind nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## Desdinova (12. Mai 2010)

Jo, Denic strappst ab. Unsere ganzen Onlineportale können nicht mehr erreicht werden. Hauptsache Buffed geht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Die Website von Denic ist nicht mal mehr erreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand einen Ersatz DNS am start?


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2010)

geht doch... www.denic.de


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Mai 2010)

Spielt jemand von euch zufälligerweise E-Gitarre xD?


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Hm bei mir nicht; www.denic.de verläuft sich in einer Endlosschleife.
Komischerweise geht tracert durch und per IP bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Mai 2010)

Hat alles seinen Grund:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DNS-Fehler-legen-Domain-de-lahm-999068.html


----------



## DruDru (12. Mai 2010)

Zitat:
*Nachtrag vom 12. Mai 2010, 15:09 Uhr:* 

Mittlerweile beantworten die DNS-Server wieder Anfragen. Das Problem wurde demnach erkannt und beseitigt. Alle Nameserver der Denic funktionieren wieder. (ji)

http://www.golem.de/1005/75090.html 


Zitat: 
*[Update]:
*Mittlerweile nehmen die DNS-Server beim DeNIC nach und nach wieder ihre Arbeit auf, offensichtlich wurde die Ursache des Problems gefunden - aber noch nicht benannt. Bis alle Webseiten wieder direkt über den DNS-Namen erreichbar sind, kann es aber noch etwas dauern, bis die Caches bei den Providern nach dem Ausfall wieder auf dem neuen Stand sind. (je)
http://www.heise.de/...ahm-999068.html


----------



## Rethelion (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Link.

Und hier noch ein Zitat für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> _*3.2*_ Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:
> Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln und die Breite von 800 Pixeln nicht überschreiten.


[/font]


----------



## DruDru (12. Mai 2010)

Thx, Fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Spielt jemand von euch zufälligerweise E-Gitarre xD?



Jopp, wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Studiert hier eigentlich jemand?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Quasi. Warum?


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2010)

Nebola hast du eigentlich jetzt den iPhone endlich? (:


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2010)

Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Quasi. Warum?



Ich wollt halt auch studieren. Nur stellten sich mir da erstmal 3. Fragen.
1. Muss man einen bestimmten Schnitt für alle Fächer haben?
2. Muss man sich bewerben - also an den Uni's?
3. Wenn man weit weg von zu Hause studiert, wird dann eine Unterkunft gezahlt? 

Dauert zwar bei mir noch ein wenig, aber ich fang lieber früh an mir Gedanken zu machen :>


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich wollt halt auch studieren. Nur stellten sich mir da erstmal 3. Fragen.
> 1. Muss man einen bestimmten Schnitt für alle Fächer haben?
> 2. Muss man sich bewerben - also an den Uni's?
> 3. Wenn man weit weg von zu Hause studiert, wird dann eine Unterkunft gezahlt?
> ...



1. Kommt drauf an, was es fürn Studiengang ist. 
Medizin hat beispielsweise immer nen NC(nummerus clausus). Beim NC ist dein Gesamtdurchschnitt des Abiturs entscheidend. Also der Schnitt, der am Ende auf deinem Zeugnis steht. Welche Fächer da reingehören ist ne Sache der Bundesländer und konnte in meinem Fall nach dem alten sächsischen System sogar teilweise vom Schüler selbst entschieden werden.
Bei NC-freien Fächern(BWL, oft Germanistik, Maschinenbau bspw.) ist nur wichtig, dass du ein bestandenes Abitur hast.

2. Jaein. Die meisten Unis haben mittlerweile Onlineeinschreibverfahren. Je nach dem, ob es ein NC-Studiengang ist oder ein NC-freier Studiengang gelten unterschiedliche Fristen. 
Wobei Fristen von NC-Studiengängen generell kürzer sind.
Bei diesen Onlinedingern trägt man seine kompletten Daten ein, seinen Schnitt und was man studieren möchte. Dann ist die Sache, zumindest an der TU Dresden, gegessen. Außer natürlich du hast nen NC-Studiengang, dann werden da oftmals noch zusätzliche Papiere benötigt, teilweise auch Aufnahmetests. Letztere gibts dann wenn die Plätze stark begrenzt sind oder die Anforderungen sehr hoch sind. Kommt halt drauf an, was du studierst. Genaueres findest du entweder bei nem Tag der offenen Tür deiner Uni oder auf der Internetseite.
Ne schriftliche Bewerbung, wie für Ausbildungsplätze oder Jobs mit nem Anschreiben, Lebenslauf und Co braucht man in der Regel nicht. Das kann nur bei Privathochschulen mit einem sehr speziellen Angebot in Frage kommen. Ist aber alles andere als die Regel.

3. Nö. Du kannst BaFöG beantragen. Das kommt vom Staat und wird meistens über das Studentenwerk geregelt. Dafür musst du nen dicken Antrag ausfüllen in den auch die Einkommenssituation deiner Eltern kommen. Der wird dann bearbeitet und mit Glück kriegst du dann Kohle. Wohnungen bezahlen sie dir in der Regel nicht. Der BaFöG-Satz ist abhängig vom Einkommen deiner Eltern. Wenn du umziehen musst wäre das Studentenwerk ein Ansprechpartner für dich, zwecks Plätzen im Studentenwohnheim. Wenn dort nix frei ist, was oft bittere Realität ist, musst du dich halt selbst kümmern.
Zum Thema BaFöG schau dich mal auf http://www.das-neue-bafoeg.de/ um. Dort sollte alles wichtige stehen.


----------



## Ogil (12. Mai 2010)

Mein Studium hab ich zwar schon hinter mir - kann Dir aber die Fragen trotzdem beantworten:

1) Notenschnitt. Nur wichtig fuer Studienfaecher mit Numerus clausus. Gibt es keinen NC kannst Du Dich theoretisch auch mit einem 4er Abi einschreiben. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist freilich eine andere Frage.
2) Bewerbung. Auch nur bei NC-Studiengaengen. Sonst schreibst Du Dich halt ein und gut. Wobei es dann dann freilich noch darauf ankommt, was Du mit "studieren" genau meinst. Wenn da z.B. auch eine Berufsakademie fuer Dich zaehlt oder in Frage kommt: Da musst Du Dich bei den Firmen bewerben. Und fuer BA braucht man immer eine Firma (wie bei Lehre).
3) Wenn Du Bafoeg bekommst, bekommst Du mehr wenn Du nicht mehr zu Hause wohnst - d.h. der Hoechstsatz ist abhaengig davon, ob man eigene Miete zu zahlen hat oder nicht.

PS: Jaja - ich war viel zu langsam und Kyra war auch viel ausfuehrlicher...


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos, werd mich mal auf der Seite ein wenig einlesen nachher. Sind ja schonmal 3 wichtige Fragen für mich geklärt. 

Wie schaut das aus mit im Ausland studieren? Da gibts dann doch bestimmt was anderes als BaFöG oder?


----------



## Ogil (12. Mai 2010)

Dafuer gibt es auch bestimmte Foerderprogramme - meist gibt es da aber nur eine zeitlich befristete Foerderung. 1 Semester oder Jahr. Alles darueber hinaus kenne ich nur in Form von Stipendien - aber die bekommt man sowieso nur mit 1a-Leistungen und durch besonderes Auffallen...


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Auslandsstudium ist innerhalb der Kern-EU-Zone relativ gut möglich. Wie dort die Förderung ausfällt kann ich dir nicht sagen, im Zweifel recherchieren. Wobei es in anderen europäischen Ländern oft sehr hohe Studiengebühren gibt, ohne Stipendium ohne Nebenjob(s) im jeweiligen Studienort wirst du das nicht finanzieren können. Um dort "überleben" zu können gibts es afaik EU-Förderprogramme, wie und wo du dort wieviel beziehen kannst keine Ahnung.
Die ~500&#8364; pro Semester, die in den meisten westdeutschen und mittlerweile sogar einigen ostdeutschen Bundesländer gegen das was du in einigen anderen Ländern zahlen müsstest ein Witz ist.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jaaaa geschaaaaft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Google sollte man an seinen Zertifikaten arbeiten : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Najo, mir kam halt die Idee in England zu studieren. Ich kann Sehr gut Englisch - laut Zeugnis :> - und die Sprache finde ich allgemein gut. Das Land auch. Dachte da halt an London.

Muss jetzt aber auch erstmal weg.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

@Sora, Nein leider nicht, angeblich hat er die letztens Samstag in seinem Dörfchen neben Osnabrück zur Post gebracht.

Sagen wir mal es ist ne kleine Stadt, Postverkehr nicht so hoch, könnte man diese Woche damit rechnen, allerdings glaube ich nicht mehr wirklich dran.

Hört sich immer an, als wenn er sich rausredet, aber ok vielleicht stimmt das auch alles, mir egal.

Wenns jetzt klappt ist gut, wenn nicht, dann hole ich mir das iPhone 4/HD/Whatever


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt dem aber noch nicht das Geld gegeben, oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Mai 2010)

Also AC II naja ihrigen wie scheisse... xD

öhm in AC II kann ich Leichen weg tragen??? aber im Neuen Splinter Cell geht das nicht öhm ja super Logisch xD

in AC II wo man so dinger suchen musst das man die rüstung bekommt erinnert mich mehr an prince of persia, weil es einfach Lineares klettern ist.

Ja und der Kellter so lam die Hauser hoch wären mir Sam im neuen Splinter Cell sicher 100 mal schneller war. O.o 

der einzige Grund war das Teil noch nicht von der Plate ist weil mich die Story interessiert. ^^


----------



## Ogil (12. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Najo, mir kam halt die Idee in England zu studieren. Ich kann Sehr gut Englisch - laut Zeugnis :> - und die Sprache finde ich allgemein gut. Das Land auch. Dachte da halt an London.


Naja - aber grade hier (ich leb ja in England) sind die Kosten nicht ohne. "Tuition fees" um die £3k und deutlich hoehere Lebenshaltungskosten als in D. (grade in London)...


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ihr habt dem aber noch nicht das Geld gegeben, oder?



Nope, wir sollen die ja eigentlich erst bekommen, können die uns angucken, testen und dann erst bezahlen.

Kann ich mir eig nen W-Lan Router bei Amazon bestellen, den auspacken anschließen testen, und wenn ich keinen Empfang im Zimmer habe, zurück schicken, eig ja oder ?




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also AC II naja ihrigen wie scheisse... xD


 Kann ich bestätigen, ich finde die ganzen Sequenzen total langweilig, alle paar Minuten sitzt du da, und musst dir son Gelaber reinziehen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, bei Bestellungen im Internet hat man immer ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht. Hast du dich schon für einen Router entschieden?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Najo, mir kam halt die Idee in England zu studieren. Ich kann Sehr gut Englisch - laut Zeugnis :> - und die Sprache finde ich allgemein gut. Das Land auch. Dachte da halt an London.
> 
> Muss jetzt aber auch erstmal weg.



Ich wär mir nicht mal sicher, dass London ne Uni hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon abgesehen, wenn du im Englisch-Leistungskurs in der Schule sehr gute Noten hast kannst du dir das überlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Ausbildung sicher! Grad den Vertrag geschickt bekommen!


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne im Moment habe ich den hier klick, es ist halt das Problem das wir und meine Oma und Opa die über uns Wohnen das Internet aus dem keller bekommen, nur ich möchte W-LAN haben, für iPod und so.
Nur unsere Kellerdecke ist zudick, obwohl der Router fast genau unter meinem Zimmer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Kyragan schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Ausbildung sicher! Grad den Vertrag geschickt bekommen!


Glückwunsch :]


----------



## Erz1 (12. Mai 2010)

GZ Kyragan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Praktikumsplatz sicher in einer Schule. juhey. xd


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind: Ausbildung sicher! Grad den Vertrag geschickt bekommen!



Auch dir und Erz herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : @Nebola, schick aber teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde eher was von Cisco nehmen, aber Fritzboxen sind auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : @Nebola, schick aber teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, das haste falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der, der im Moment im Keller an der Wand klebt, ich will ja einen mit nem starken Signal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bedenke das der schon 7 Jahre alt ist, wir von den vom bekannten bekommen haben, haben 150 euro bezahlt, und kostete damals über 230 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich wär mir nicht mal sicher, dass London ne Uni hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im normalen und im Wahlpflicht-Englisch jeweils ein "Sehr gut". Sollte also gehen. Und ja, London hat eine Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glückwunsch zur Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Mai 2010)

Heyo ich hätt da ma ne Frage ^^

Man hört ja so einiges und ließt einiges, was eine verkratzte CD wieder zum laufen bringen soll...

wollt ma von euch hören, was wirklich funktioniert... bin nämlicha am verzweifeln weil meine Nexus CD1 nich mehr geht, ich des Spiel aber unbedings spielen will ;D

P.S. Nochmal kaufen kommt nich in Frage, da es trotz betuchten Alters noch min. 23&#8364; kostet.

mfg Terror

UPDATE:

Der kratzer blockiert anscheinend die Datei Data1.cab und deswegen kacke der auch bei der Installation ab.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> @Sora, Nein leider nicht, angeblich hat er die letztens Samstag in seinem Dörfchen neben Osnabrück zur Post gebracht.
> 
> Sagen wir mal es ist ne kleine Stadt, Postverkehr nicht so hoch, könnte man diese Woche damit rechnen, allerdings glaube ich nicht mehr wirklich dran.
> 
> ...



Nur, weil bei euch in der Gegend der Postverkehr nicht hoch ist muss das nix heißen. Das Zeug wird trotzdem über Zentrallager verteilt, wenn du also Pech hast geht das Zeug nach Leipzig, wird dort umgeladen und landet dann wieder in deiner Nähe wo es in die Transporter gepackt und ausgeliefert wird. Wenn ers definitiv auf die Post gebracht hat(TRACKING NUMMER! lasst die euch geben), dann kommts nächste Woche. Morgen ist Feiertag und bis Freitag muss es nicht unbedingt schon in eurer Nähe sein.
Tracking Nummer schafft Auskunft. Wenn ers aufgegeben hat, dann sicherlich versichert und dann gibts auch die Nummer.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Kyra, andersrum er wohnt in so nem "Dorf" also nem Vorort da, ich wohne auch im Vorort, nur bei ihm wird die Post net sooft abgeholt, soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> (TRACKING NUMMER! lasst die euch geben)




Nichts gegen dich, aber als ich viele Sachen noch vorm Auswandern in Ebay verkauft habe und dann immer die Nachrichten bekommen habe: Ist das Paket schon unterwegs, wenn ich das heute bezahle, schicken sie das heute dann noch weg, haben sie eine Tracking Nummer.

Ich sag nur, das Paket kommt an. Und wann es ankommt, ist dann, wenn der Postbote klingelt.

Fahre gleich zum AT&T Laden um mir wieder ein iPhone zuholen, nur ich frag dann, ob man das dann gegen ein Aufpreis oder Problemlos gegen das neuere Umtauschen kann, wenn nicht scheiss ich auf das neue iPhone. Vom Design gefaellt es mir sowieso nicht.


Wegen den Wlan Routern.. ja ich weis, aber Apple hat da auch ganz gute. Wuerden preislich passen. Bin zufrieden mit dem Time Capsule, gibt aber noch 2 Vorgaegner die ganz gut sind. Funktioniert sowohl auf Mac als auch auf Windows.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Ist bei hohen Werten halt gang und gäbe, dass man das Zeugs versichert versendet und dann die Tracking Nummer die man automatisch bekommt weitergibt. Da gäbe es für mich keine Diskussion, weder als Versender noch als Empfänger.

Wo wie bei EiPhone sind: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/consumer-electronics/gadgets/15381-weiterer-prototyp-des-iphone-4ghd-aufgetaucht.html


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2010)

Klar, ich habe das iPhone auch verkauft. Am naechsten Tag los geschickt, Tracking Nummer angegeben und er hat sich bedankt. Aber immer diese Nachrichten im Voraus, die Besserwisserei. Sowas kann ich ueberhaupt nicht leiden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Mai 2010)

soo mein Problem hat sich mit Zahnpasta beheben lassen ;D hätt ich selber nich geglaubt, aber es hat geklappt ;D


apropos I-Phone ^^

Da hams heute in galileo einen mit I-phone gezeigt der "Iphoner Blogger" ist.
und was springt mir ins Auge ?? netzbetreiber O2 .. also gerippt ;D


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar, ich habe das iPhone auch verkauft. Am naechsten Tag los geschickt, Tracking Nummer angegeben und er hat sich bedankt. Aber immer diese Nachrichten im Voraus, die Besserwisserei. Sowas kann ich ueberhaupt nicht leiden.



So wie dus machst spricht ja auch nichts dagegen. Einige habens halt eilig. Da kriegt die Tochter zum morgigen 12. Geburtstag halt n iPhone und das muss innerhalb von nem Tag da sein. Schließlich ist das Gör sonst traurig. Wenn das alles seinen Gang geht passt das. Ich bestehe aber beim ersten Kontakt generell drauf. Ich setze halt ungern Geld in den Sand.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Da hams heute in galileo einen mit I-phone gezeigt der "Iphoner Blogger" ist.
> und was springt mir ins Auge ?? netzbetreiber O2 .. also gerippt ;D



Gerippt? Falls du Jailbroken und Unlocked meinst, muss nicht sein. 
Es gibt auch iPhones die ab Werk unlocked sind, auch wenn die etwas teuer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Mann kann auch zur Telekom gehen und das iPhone gegen einen Betrag freischalten lassen. Ansonsten kauft man sich halt n iPhone ohne Vertrag über Subhändler oder eBay. Die sind alle unlocked.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Jopp, das meinte ich mit den Ab Werk Unlockten. Das Unlocken bei der Telekom ist afaik aber erst nach zwei Jahren möglich, oder?


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Wer guckt noch Fußball auf Sat1 ?


----------



## muehe (12. Mai 2010)

ich nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mist Tor hätt gern Elfmeterschiessen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Jo ich auch.

Voll die verarsche, wer sich Steam auf seinen Mac lädt, bekommt Portals gratis.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Geil, Mac installieren, Steam laden - Game kassieren :>


----------



## Kyragan (12. Mai 2010)

Mal sehn, wie lange das Angebot steht. Wenns Anfang August noch so ist, hab ich direkt n Game aufm MacBook. ;D


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

lol Shefa das geht wirklich, einfach auf Mac klicken > Portals Aktion, Spiel installieren und du hast es.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Das wird aber die Mac-Version sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

Nein, so allgemein.

Portals ist nun bis zum 24 Mai gratis zum laden, also ladets euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://store.steampo...com/freeportal/

Edit: [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Free on the Mac. Free on the PC. But only until May 24th.


[/font]


----------



## Erz1 (12. Mai 2010)

Lol. Habs aber eh. XD
Heißt das nicht Portal?


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

ach portal, Portals, egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

Auch mal grad gönnen. Wollte das Spiel schon lange haben :>


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2010)

Oh, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schauen wieviele Tage das bei mir lädt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oh, nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin bei 63% mit 741 Kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Mai 2010)

0%. Ich lad mir das morgen auf LAN. Gut das der 50k hat :>


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Wieviele GB sinds denn?


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

2,4GB


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2010)

Für Portal? xD


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Also dauerts knappe 15 Stunden bei mir... das geht ja noch. Dann werd ichs vll. heute oder morgen mal über Nacht laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Also dauerts knappe 15 Stunden bei mir... das geht ja noch. Dann werd ichs vll. heute oder morgen mal über Nacht laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sich das anhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert, ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Selbst die hatte mehr als 100 kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Bei mir sind das 3,8GB oO?


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

so habs fertig geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

So, ich fang auch ma an mit saugen. ...

1,3GB nur? o_O
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. :O


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Hmm, liegt bestimmt dran was ihr sonst so schon habt. Ich hab weder Source noch sonst irgendwas von Steam drauf. Nur MW2. Da fehlt halt sogut wie alles :>


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Kann sein, hab HL2 drauf. Obs installed is weiß ich grad gar net, aber kann sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Ihr moechtet nicht wissen, wie schwer es ist. Hier in den Staaten ein Handy zu kriegen mit Vertrag. Da vergeht einem richtig die Lust, sich ein iPhone zu holen. Deutschland, ins Internet gegangen, bestellt und gut war. Und was ist hier..b oha, werde mir erstmal kein Handy holen.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

OC des CPU = Verfall der Garantie? :>


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Jap.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

Argh das Ding läuft auf 3,6 unstabil... Mußte wieder runtersetzen :<


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn eh wieder runtersetzt und dann was passiert bekommt das sowieso niemand mit. Nur weils instabil läuft geht dir ja nicht gleich die CPU kaputt. Warscheinlich einfach nur falsche Einstellungen :>


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

Na, stimmt schon... Hab einfach über Multi hochgetaktet, aber 3,5 ist wohl das Maximum wo er stabil läuft. Multi steht aktuell auf 17,5.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

FUuuu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Bist du gemein.. , wird aber bald verfuegbar sein. Bin aber zurzeit eh nicht dem Spieledrang.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

So bin ich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin im Moment total im Spieldrang. Fast den ganzen Tag nur DotA, ab und an mal MW2 oder Borderlands :>


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Mal so nebenbei, da du gerade deine Signatur und Avatar geandert hast, bist du in schuelervz, glaub ich hab da eine. Die dir gut gefallen koennte (:

Also bin hier jetzt nicht der Kai Pflaume auf Toast, nur halt..


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich bin im Schülervz, nur leider weiss ich seit ~1 Jahr meine Daten nicht mehr. Ich habs auch bislang nicht geschafft die rauszubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringen würds mir warscheinlich eh nicht allzu viel. Du hast zu weit von mir entfernt gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Sora Pflaume.
XD

Partnerbörse. xD
Japanerinnen sind was tolles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Hehe, nein die wohnt.. moment. In Nieheim, ist das ok? ;p


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

@ Erz1: Die in Signatur und Avatar sind beides Koreanerinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss nicht wo Nieheim ist


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Jetzt komm, soll ich dir die noch nach Hause fahren. Man muss auch mal, also.. die Liebe muss ja nicht immer im Dorf nebendran sein. Koennte ueberall sein. Wobei vielleicht hast du ja schon eine ;p


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Wayne. Trotzdem. War ja auch verallgemeinert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kenn ich O.o Da kommt ne Bekannte von mir und auch welche von meinen Eltern her O.o XD


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Bin dann mal joggen, falls ich nicht wieder komme, bin ich beim Nachbar in die.. also.. bis dann.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Verallgemeinerung stinken!

Freundin hab ich im Moment keine. Hab zwar an einer Interesse - mehr oder weniger - aber das Leben ist hart :/

Nachher mal suchen wo das Kuhdorf ist :>

Edit: Viel Spaß. Ich geh mal pennen ^^


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Japanerinnen sind was tolles.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Bin dann mal joggen, falls ich nicht wieder komme, bin ich beim Nachbar in die.. also.. bis dann.


Pass auf Ghettos auf, sonst kommen 50 Cent's Freunde und ballern dich mit Akimbo G18 ab.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Bitte spielt nicht so viel Leute (:

Wieder da, war eben noch im Pool gewesen als Erfrischung und noch was zum Essen bestellt.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja, nix für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst wohl eher Fifty Sven! Das ist der wahre Gangster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnNYLA6FRHA&feature=related


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Na, stimmt schon... Hab einfach über Multi hochgetaktet, aber 3,5 ist wohl das Maximum wo er stabil läuft. Multi steht aktuell auf 17,5.



VCore, unso.
Aber wenn du bei 400MHz schon die VCore erhöhen musst kannsts auch sein lassen. Der Mehrverbrauch steht imo in keiner Relation zur Mehrleistung.


----------



## Shadlight (13. Mai 2010)

Shefanix wie heißt in Wacraft 3 können ja mal DotAnieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab gerade angefangen mit soner billig gitarre die ich mir von nem freund geliehen hab + 20€ billig verstärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetz wollt ich mri vll mal was neues kaufen, was hälst du davon
Verstärker: Line 6 spider IV
Gitarre: Ibanez grg170
wär das was gutes P/L Mäßiges
---------------------------------------------------
Achja und mal was an alle, schaut mal hier vorbei 
http://www.wolfire.com/humble
das humble indie bundle, man bezhalt für 6 spiele einen Preis den man sich selbst aussucht, und das geld geht an wohltätige organisationen, World of Goo ist z.B dabei =), find ich super hab 10€ bezahlt =)


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> DotAnieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Verstärker: Line 6 spider IV[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gitarre: Ibanez grg170[/font]




Sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ibanez ist immer super, mit der Gitarre die du gepostet hast hab ich auch schon mal n paar Minuten spielen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein schönes Teil, auf jeden Fall mit einem top P/L-Verhältnis. Der Verstärker sieht auch gut aus, Line6 ist auf jeden Fall auch kein schlechter Hersteller.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gut gut, die Yamaha Pacifica sollen doch auch gut sein oder( http://www.thomann.d...ifica_012bl.htm ) Zumindest hab ich das in vielen Foren gelesen....
Ich würd mir die GItarre eh erst in 3 Monaten kaufen, wenn ich in 3 Monaten noch spiel weiß ich nämlich das ich noch länger Gitarre spielen werd ^^ wäre nämlich schad drum sowas teures zu kaufen was dann nur herumsteht.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Hm, tendenziell würde ich Yamaha im niedrigeren Segment anordnen... ich hab hier auch noch eine Yamaha rumstehen, die ist schon in Ordnung. Aber auf einer Ibanez spielt es sich einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Pacifica hatte ich noch nie in der Hand, aber ich würde eher die Ibanez nehmen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

Die Ibanez sieht auch besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl man eine gitarre natürlich nicht nach aussehen kaufen sollte xD 
Steve Vai hat auch ne Ibanez, hat der sich von Ibanez maßschneidern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> obwohl man eine gitarre natürlich nicht nach aussehen kaufen sollte xD



Ist jetzt aber auch kein unwichtiger Faktor, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und japp, viele bekannte Gitaristen haben eine Ibanez, bei denen kann man auch richtig schön Geld loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber auch kein unwichtiger Faktor, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na fein, vielen dank für die beratung ich geh mal Üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hasst du es dir autodidaktisch oder mit nem Lehrer beigebracht? Ich machs mit so nem Buch =) also autodidaktisch.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Kann mal wer nen 22" Monitor empfehlen ?

Nicht zum Spielen, nur Internet, Filme, etcpp.

Preis bis ca. 130€


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> na fein, vielen dank für die beratung ich geh mal Üben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zupfen hab ich ca. 6 Jahre bei einem Lehrer gelernt, das meiste hab ich verlernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Akkorde und Zeugs hab ich mir größtenteils selber beigebracht, aber immerhin kann ich zur Not nach Noten spielen wenn es nötig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zupfen hab ich ca. 6 Jahre bei einem Lehrer gelernt, das meiste hab ich verlernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hasste Pause gemacht oder wie hasste das verlernt xD Naja nach Noten spielen ist sicher praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsste ich mir auch mal angucken, aber Tabulator reicht ja auch^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hasste Pause gemacht oder wie hasste das verlernt xD Naja nach Noten spielen ist sicher praktisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, nur Ewigkeiten nur nach Akkorden gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, eigentlich ist das unnötig - wenn man zupfen will, kann man das auch nach Tabs. Aber das hat mir damals keiner gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es schadet nichts, aber es bringt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Shefanix wie heißt in Wacraft 3 können ja mal DotAnieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Itsumi - Und du? ^^


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Wie mir keiner antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (13. Mai 2010)

BeNzInKaNiStER / IndianerJones können ja heute abend ma nen paar 3on3's machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

http://www.mylemon.at/artikel,nr,180885,LG,W2343T_58_40cm_23Zoll_TFT_analogdigital_30000:1.htm

kostet ein wenig mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Fail link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Ja, Link is failed. Enfach kopieren und oben einfügen =P


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Wir holen uns wohl den hier Klick

Den gibts im "Fachmarkt" um die Ecke für 129€.

Und woanders kommt noch Porto drauf, also lohnt  sich das bestellen net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> BeNzInKaNiStER / IndianerJones können ja heute abend ma nen paar 3on3's machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heute Abend eher weniger. Bin im Moment auf LAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen gerne, oder allgemein am Wochenden ^^


----------



## Niranda (13. Mai 2010)

So, bevor ich es ganz groß ankündige poste ich es hier erstmal ^^

Ein Teil meines großen Projektes ist fertig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brauch mal bssl Feedback zum Design, funktionen usw.
Was das ganze soll und was es nützt steht alles auf der Startseite.

http://rpg.ivora.de

Bitte schaut mal über die Englische Version (links unten) drüber, hab das heut nich so mit der Übersetzung... -.-

LG
Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Sitz grad an der Anpassung für die anderen Browser. Wird aktuell nur im Firefox korrekt angezeigt ( in Safarie und Chrome vllt auch noch...)


----------



## Shefanix (13. Mai 2010)

"[font="arial, sans-serif"]Or just use this simply" -> "Or just use this simple"[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]"If you've a Teamspeak3" -> "If you've got a Teamspeak3"[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Das wars fürs erste mal :>[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Edit: "which contains" -> "which contain" [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Please select the number of your pictures which you want to add." -> "Please select the number of pictures you want to add."[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Edit2: Keine Lust mehr, bin grad auf LAN ^^[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Edit3: Ist das beabsichtigt das Standart = Englisch? Ist nämlich so. Learn to programmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2010)

So ich hab AC II fertig. 


wie bei ersten teil muss ich am Schluss sagen "WTF WIE GEHT ES WEITER??????" xD


----------



## Ol@f (13. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hab gerade angefangen mit soner billig gitarre die ich mir von nem freund geliehen hab + 20&#8364; billig verstärker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den Verstärker kenn ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber hab hier und da mal paar Line6 Topteile gespielt und die waren größtenteils nur schrott. Fürn Übrungsamp sollte es aber auch ausreichen. Zur Ibanez, Ibanez ist im niedrigen und mittleren Preissegment ziemlich gut. Eventuell PU's austauchen und dann sind die dann auch schon häufig n Knaller (, aber bei der Gitarre lohnt sichs noch net, da die PU'S so um die 100-200&#8364; kosten).

Edit. Achja, wenn du autodidaktisch anfangen willst, hol dir das Peter Bursch Gitarrenbuch. Meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut und nach etwa 2 Monaten (so wars bei mir) hast du alle Basics drauf und solltest dann am besten ein Lehrer suchen.


----------



## Niranda (13. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> "[font="arial, sans-serif"]Or just use this simply" -> "Or just use this simple"[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]"If you've a Teamspeak3" -> "If you've got a Teamspeak3"[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]
> "which contains" -> "which contain" [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]"Please select the number of your pictures which you want to add." -> "Please select the number of pictures you want to add."[/font]


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


Shefanix schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Edit2: Keine Lust mehr, bin grad auf LAN ^^[/font]


Will auch :<


Shefanix schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Edit3: Ist das beabsichtigt das Standart = Englisch? Ist nämlich so. Learn to programmieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da english Weltsprache ist, hab ich's extra so programmiert, das Standard Englisch ist. Könnte mir zwar noch die Sprache über den Agent/Browser holen, aber... warum weiß ich garnich, gab aber nen grund wieso... naja.. fällt mir bestimmt wieder ein^^


```
// select language
	if (isset($_SESSION["language"])) {
		$language = $_SESSION["language"];
		// ...
	}
	else {
		$_SESSION["language"] = "en-en";
		$language = $_SESSION["language"];
		// ...
	}
```


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Mal ne kleine Frage zu Zahlungsart bei Hardwareversand?
Gibt es nicht auf Rechnung bzw. auch nicht bei HoH?
Weil Vorkasse - kein Bock morgen nochmal in die Stadt zu fahren xd


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Weil Vorkasse - kein Bock morgen nochmal in die Stadt zu fahren xd


E-Banking? ???????


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Hmm.
Nja. Mein Vater regelt das. Wär bloß seiner Meinung nach besser gewesen auf Rechnung, wegen, ach. Angst , dass es nicht ankommt XD


----------



## Rethelion (13. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub es gibt keinen Onlinehändler bei dem man auf Rechnung kaufen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. Nachnahme.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Doch, es gab welche, aber die hatten nur Rechnung für Firmen bestimmt mit Nachweis. Ok. Hab bestellt. =P


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

jop eben, wie wärs mit nachnahme da bezahlste erst wenn es ankommt


Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich glaub es gibt keinen Onlinehändler bei dem man auf Rechnung kaufen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch doch^^ Bei Klamottenläden (z.B Bonprix) da kann man mit Rechnung zahlen.



Ol@f schrieb:


> Edit. Achja, wenn du autodidaktisch anfangen willst, hol dir das Peter Bursch Gitarrenbuch. Meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut und nach etwa 2 Monaten (so wars bei mir) hast du alle Basics drauf und solltest dann am besten ein Lehrer suchen.


zu spät hehe, hatte mir von nem freund das Gitarrenbuch ausgeliehen 1 Woche damit gespielt und mir das danach selbst gekauft (gebraucht für 10&#8364; bei ebay, da war keine CD dabei aber die konnt ich mir ja von meim Freund brennen) das ist das Buch hier: klick
Wenn ich damit fertig bin hab ich noch das hier rumliegen klick


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Hai Kids! Niemand von euch heute unterwegs gewesen? Nira darf die Ausnahme sein, die hat bewbs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil bin völlig fertig. :S


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hai Kids! Niemand von euch heute unterwegs gewesen? Nira darf die Ausnahme sein, die hat bewbs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo warste denn unterwegs, ich war zuhaus ist doch Vatertag xD Da muss man seinen Vater etwas bespaßen


----------



## Ol@f (13. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin völlig fertig. :S


Jo, ich auch. War ne lange Nacht gestern.

@Voldemord
Wenn du mehr als "Lagerfeuermusik" machen willst, ists sicher wichtig n Lehrer zu holen. Der andere Gitarrist aus meiner Band hats zwar auch alles autodidaktisch gemacht und kann hammermäßig zocken, bloß hat der unter anderem das Problem mit der Sauberkeit oder ähnlichen Sachen und darauf achten Lehrer pingelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wo warste denn unterwegs, ich war zuhaus ist doch Vatertag xD Da muss man seinen Vater etwas bespaßen




Wat? Mein Vater war mit Kumpels und seinen Brüdern unterwegs. 
Ich mit Kumpels. Erst mittags gegrillt und vorgeglüht, dann aufs Dorf zu nem Kumpel gefahren der ne Party geschmissen hat. Leider Outdoor, weshalb uns relativ schnell kühle wurde und die Strecke war doch recht weit.
Dafür gabs reichlich Bier, Gin-Tonic, Bongs und Shisha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als Highlight nen Dürüm beim örtlichen Dönermann der nachher mit uns sogar noch ne Runde Fußball gespielt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (13. Mai 2010)

Klingt lustig...aber irgendwie auch kalt xD Nagut ich geh ma off bis denn


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr die Kombination Fahrrad fahren, Fußball spielen, saufen und kiffen fertig macht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders wenn von den Standard Viel-tabak-wenig-shit-mischungen auf puren Shit umgestiegen wird und nachher purer Tabak kommt. Erst bist du lustig, bei der zweiten Mischung gut high und bei der dritten gibts (zumindest als Nicht- oder Wenigraucher) nen krassen Tabakflash. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts was ich der Jugend von heute auf Dauer empfehlen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr die Kombination Fahrrad fahren, Fußball spielen, saufen und kiffen fertig macht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verstehe irgendwie nicht, was daran lustig sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Du kennst das Gefühl nicht, junger Mensch. ;D
Am Anfang flashts und dann ists super relaxed. Einfach chillig, besonders wenn dazu noch Ska oder Reggae aus den Boxen dudeln. Dazu n gemütliches Bierchen und die Welt ist an diesem Tag perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dazu n gemütliches Bierchen und die Welt ist an diesem Tag perfekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde reichen, auf den Rest kann ich gut verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2010)

der Kluge Jugendlich von Heute verkauft als zu rauchen! xD


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt ne schöne Pizza gehabt und hol mir jetzt noch Cola.

Hab genug gehabt die ganze Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> der Kluge Jugendlich von Heute verkauft als zu rauchen! xD



Der Kluge schnorrt sich von den die kaufen nen Kopf oder zwei oder drei zusammen und genießt genüsslich seine Bong. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das witzigste heute war aber echt als sie reinen Salbei geraucht haben. Wenn du das Zeug ne Weile drin lässt damits ordentlich wirkt hast du erstmal minutenlange Lachflashs. Unglaublich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Nebo Vor zwei Jahren dachte ich auch so, aber wenn du genug kennst/in deinem Umfeld hast die Kiffen und bei ner Party was abkriegst denkst du evtl. anders. Von zwei Zügen wirst du sicherlich nicht abhängig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Nebo Vor zwei Jahren dachte ich auch so, aber wenn du genug kennst/in deinem Umfeld hast die Kiffen und bei ner Party was abkriegst denkst du evtl. anders. Von zwei Zügen wirst du sicherlich nicht abhängig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, das meine ich ja auch net, kenne schon 3-4 Leute die regelmäßig am kiffen sind, aber ich brauch das net, ich auch so immer lustig drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Mai 2010)

Joa. Nja, bei uns fängt das auch hier an - und ich bin 16. Das ich noch keinen Zug hatte, da bin ich aber Stolz drauf. 
Schlimmste war Sylvester, wo jeder einer das andrehen wollte. Aber auch wenn ich völlig breit war, hab ich nichts genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt aber auch noch - bestimmt. Man muss sowas eigentlich mal gemacht haben ^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. Mai 2010)

Nen Joint oder ne Bong? "Dübel" is net so mein Fall, weil ich kein Raucher bin und dementsprechend eigentlich gar nicht auf Lunge rauche. Da wirkts halt nicht. Bei ner Bong ziehst ja den ganzen Rauch hoch und direkt in die Lunge.  Dann knallts wenigstens auch gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 16 würd ichs aber auch net machen. Ich bin quasi 20 und mehr als drei Heads hatte ich auch noch net. Bei Gelegenheit, wenn mir einer was ausgibt oder was über ist auf Partys halt.


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Mai 2010)

Kurze frage, was denkt ihr für wie viel ich meinen Athlon 5800+ bei ebay loswerde?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

25€ vllt., der 6000er kostet neu noch ~50€. Mehr als 30 wirds wohl nicht.


----------



## Vaishyana (14. Mai 2010)

Nagut, schade. Taumelt grad bei 16€ mit 2 Tage Restzeit.


----------



## Erz1 (14. Mai 2010)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, da ich ja jetzt neuen Rechner bestellt hab:
Lohnt es sich den Rechner reinzusetzen?

Athlon 3000+ (1,8GHZ)
1 GB DRR Speicher - 2 x 512 (hab von SDRAM auf DDR Speicher umgerüstet - hatten wir noch rumliegen  XD)
180GB Festplatte Samsung SP2004C ATA
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series 128MB
Motherboard: MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum v3.0

Kriegt man dafür noch was? Oder sollt ich den als Zweitrechner nehmen?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Mai 2010)

@ Kyra: Ich bin 17 und hatte schon so einiges an Gras - und bin nicht Stolz drauf :/


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Unter 18 hätte ich tbh auch nicht damit angefangen. Mal ne Bong auf ner Party is ja ok, regelmäßig würd ichs auch net machen.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Mai 2010)

Hmm, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es aufm Summerjam zugehen wird :>


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Werd wohl aufs With Full Force fahren. Fahren massig Freunde von mir hin, is ja auch nur 110km weg von hier. Ich rieche Kopfschmerzen nach ausgiebigen Saufgelagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Kyra: Ich bin 17 und hatte schon so einiges an Gras - und bin nicht Stolz drauf :/



Hat ich schon erwähnt, daß ich bei der Polizei arbeite? Hiermit bist du verhaftet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Nur Besitz und Verkauf/Verbreitung sind strafbar, nicht der Konsum!


----------



## Rethelion (14. Mai 2010)

Ich würds trotzdem begrüßen wenn ihr eure Drogengeschichten per PN klärt und nicht in einem (Technik)-Forum


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2010)

Genau erzählt lieber eurere Sex Geschichtchen!


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Die bleiben bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Meine Vogelspinne hat nen Tumor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würds trotzdem begrüßen wenn ihr eure Drogengeschichten per PN klärt und nicht in einem (Technik)-Forum



An und für sich find ich kiffen nicht schlimm. Du wirst ja eigentlich nicht von abhängig, solange nichts untergemischt ist. 

Aber okay, ich halt da jetzt meine Klappe drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (14. Mai 2010)

warst schon beim Tierarzt ?

lohnt das da zum Spezialisten zu gehn bzw. erstmal einen in der Umgebung finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Erz1 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, da ich ja jetzt neuen Rechner bestellt hab:
> Lohnt es sich den Rechner reinzusetzen?
> 
> Athlon 3000+ (1,8GHZ)
> ...



würd ich noch als Office/Surf Gurke nutzen wenn du nen 2. brauchst 

ansonsten geht son gebrauchtes 939 auch gern mal um die 20 weg da sie neu zu teuer bzw. nicht mehr überall erhältlich sind 

Ram paar Euro


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Meine Vogelspinne hat nen Tumor!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Nö, war noch nicht beim Tierarzt. Hab mal in einen Forum reingeschrieben, wo ziemlich viele drin sind, die sich auskennen. Aber für mich sieht das nach nen Tumor aus:

http://www.svenheidrich.de/vogelspinnen-forum/x_19_display_16340.html

Tierarzt gäbe es hier einen Spezialisten. Aber bei einen Tumor wird der wohl auch nicht mehr helfen können.


----------



## Erz1 (14. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> würd ich noch als Office/Surf Gurke nutzen wenn du nen 2. brauchst
> 
> ansonsten geht son gebrauchtes 939 auch gern mal um die 20 weg da sie neu zu teuer bzw. nicht mehr überall erhältlich sind
> 
> Ram paar Euro



Hmm. Hatte halt überlegt, noch ein wenig Kohle rauszuhauen, weil meine Mum halt nen Lappi haben wollte und ich dann diesen auch mitnutzen würde für nebenbei während des Spielens im Forum zu sein und anderen möglichen Officekram.
Aber wenn man dafür nichts mehr kriegt, lohnt es sich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
Klos, das ist nicht so cool. Aber es gibt doch Methoden, oder, bei Spinnenkrebs - hat doch jemand da im Forum geschrieben. :s


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Spinne hat ein Tumor. Sawider 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (14. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, war noch nicht beim Tierarzt. Hab mal in einen Forum reingeschrieben, wo ziemlich viele drin sind, die sich auskennen. Aber für mich sieht das nach nen Tumor aus:
> 
> http://www.svenheidrich.de/vogelspinnen-forum/x_19_display_16340.html
> 
> Tierarzt gäbe es hier einen Spezialisten. Aber bei einen Tumor wird der wohl auch nicht mehr helfen können.


Ich wünsch der kleinen gute Besserung und drück Euch beiden die Daumen.
Wenn man sich die Bilder so ansieht, also die von dem Tierarzt aus München, und was der schon so alles behandelt hat, besteht ja vielleicht noch Hoffnung.

//Rafa


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Morgen Leute, hat sich hier irgendjemand den "Übergangsurlaubstag"-genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klos: Ist schade dass zu hören! Aber scheinbar gibts bei uns (bin auch aus München) ja nen guten Tierarzt, der sich mit Spinnen auskennt. Jedenfalls ganz viel Glück und deiner Spinne alles gute!

/Tante Edith sagt:

HAHA! Schaut mal bei diesem Artikel: Klick mich!

Folgender Satz: 


> Den Ruhm der 1995 gegründeten Spieleschmiede hat der Vorgänger &#8222;Max Payne&#8220; begründet. Die Hauptperson, in deren Rolle die Spieler schlüpfen, ist ein New Yorker Polizist, der sich nach dem Verlust von Frau und Kind auf einen Rachefeldzug begibt. Ein Actionspiel gewiss, aber nach Ansicht von Spielekritikern *deutlich weniger gewalttätig und stärker an der Erzählung einer fesselnden Geschichte orientiert als sogenannte Ego-Shooter wie &#8222;World of Warcraft&#8220;.* Seinen neuen Wurf beschreibt Sami Järvi, der sowohl für &#8222;Max Payne&#8220; als auch für &#8222;Alan Wake&#8220; das Manuskript geschrieben hat, nun als einen psychologischen Thriller. Diesmal nimmt ein Schriftsteller den Kampf mit übersinnlichen dunklen Mächten auf, wie in den Filmen von Järvis Vorbild David Lynch zerfließen dabei die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Phantasie


----------



## Klos1 (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn, dann ist Wow ein Third-Person-Shooter. Und man verschießt keine Kugeln, sondern bunte leuchtende Blasen. Oder man zimmert mit einer Zweihandaxt gepflegt auf seinen Gegenüber ein, worauf lustig Zahlen Richtung Himmel empor steigen.


----------



## aseari (14. Mai 2010)

Doch, man verschiesst Kugeln... Jäger nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich finde, man sollte solche Aussagen gesetzlich verbieten. Das ist doch schon reine Hetze gegen WoW-Spieler.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Mai 2010)

Mir egal, ich spiele kein WoW mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man kann daraus auch einen Ego-Shooter machen. Jäger und einfach komplett ranzoomen. Musst halt nur nicht zielen ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Aber ich finde, man sollte solche Aussagen gesetzlich verbieten. Das ist doch schon reine Hetze gegen WoW-Spieler.


Verbrennt sie! xD

Ich sehe es Kommen bald siehst du über all Polizisten die wow bücher und spiel etc verbrennen.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Hatten wir vor 70 Jahren schon mit wirklich kulturell wertvollen Büchern. Das reicht voerst.


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie damals nach dem Amoklauf an die Berichterstattung von "Frotnal21"!
Habe hier im Büro keinen Ton, müsste aber das dazu passende (oder zumindest ähnliche) Video sein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwlKFsLE


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

hehe, hab auch die Starcraft 2 Beta, hab aber keine lust die zu spielen weil man einfach ,,reingeworfen´´ wird und die Kampagne kann man ja auch net spielen. Hab auch noch den Freund einladen Beta und Überleg den für 10€ zu verkaufen oder den einfach irgendwo hinzuschreiben und wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2010)

Oder du gibt es einfach mir????? xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Oder du gibt es einfach mir????? xD



hehe mal sehn...
vll war die email auch ne Fälschung, weil die war auf Englisch, und die email die ich am Anfang gekriegt habe war Deutsch.


















*8RCRBW-N4MJ-X7FWP6-D94C-8FNV27*

*hier stand mal ein 2. code

*pfeif*
*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> *8RCRBW-N4MJ-X7FWP6-D94C-8FNV27*
> *
> 
> 
> *



Ich sag mal Danke es geht! xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

sind das 2 codes? xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2010)

Sieht so aus ich hab nur den oberen benutzt!!!


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

lol
Das is ja mal ein dickes ding O_o Ich dachte man darf nur 1 freund einladen
also entweder das ist noch einer und die haben en fehler gemacht, oder das ist der der zu meiner Beta gehört, aber ich hab ja keinen key bekommen das wurde ja automatisch hinzugefügt.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2010)

Steam ist mal wieder sehr optimistisch was meinen Download angeht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Würd mir auch gerne Portal laden, aber der Download dauert bei mir halt ewig.

Abgesehen davon: Wie ist dass eig. nach dem 25. Mai? Gibt es Portal dann nicht mehr kostenlos?


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Würd mir auch gerne Portal laden, aber der Download dauert bei mir halt ewig.
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Wie ist dass eig. nach dem 25. Mai? Gibt es Portal dann nicht mehr kostenlos?



Gut erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lads mir nun auch mal...grad angefangen, is bei 38% <3
Man merkt aber dass viele laden...mein Speed ist nur bei 1,3MB/s


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Oh, hast wohl ne bessere Leitung als ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach was rede ich: JEDER hat (gefühlt) ne bessere Leitung als ich.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Need Starcraft 2 oder Cataclysm beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn willst kannst mein Account haben fuer Beta. Zock die grad eh net so. Also.. gar nicht, ist aber halt mit meinem Account verknuepft.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für das Angebot, aber möchte ungern mit anderen Accounts spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hey, ich erfahre das ich in 15 minuten einen Arzt Termin habe, yay dann mal aufs Fahrrad bis nachher....


----------



## Crucial² (14. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand von euch *LoL* oder *HoN*???

Welches der zwei DotA-Nachfolger hat sich da jetzt eig. durchgesetzt?


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen LoL. Ich habs ne Zeit lang mal gespielt, aber seit ein paar Monaten nicht mehr wirklich.

Interessant... ich war knapp 3 Stunden weg und es ist schon 1 GB unten. Das heisst, theoretisch wurde mit fast 100 kb/s geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Peak Download Rate wird aber 50 kb/s angezeigt, wie erwartet. Mysteriös...


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2010)

Schon unten <3 *g*

@Crucial: Ich hab nominell ne 16000er-Leitung. Höchste Downloadgeschwindigkeit war aber rund 3MB/s, normal sind so 2,3 bis 2,7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch *LoL* oder *HoN*???
> 
> Welches der zwei DotA-Nachfolger hat sich da jetzt eig. durchgesetzt?



Paar Freunde von mir spielen LoL und sind recht zufrieden. Doof ist halt, dass du nurn paar Heroes hast und dir jeden anderen einzeln dazukaufen musst. Bei HoN zahlst einmal glaub 30USB und hast sofort alles. Kenn auch genug die HoN spielen und das auch recht erfolgreich. Angeblich soll HoN kompetitiver sein, also für Turniere etc. eher taugen, aber who cares als Gelegenheitsspieler. Wenn du DotA einigermaßen gut beherrscht hast werden beide Games keine große Umstellung sein, wobei HoN DotA imo am ehesten ähnelt.


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2010)

_Welche Festplatten sind derzeit so empfehlenswert? (Intern)

"Immernoch" die F3? _


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Also wie gesagt, wenn jemand an der Starcraft 2 Beta interessiert ist, habe einen Account, die Person kann dann gerne spielen.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]





> Microsoft empfiehlt daher den Umstieg auf den Internet Explorer 8, der darauf ausgelegt sei, es mit der Internetkriminalität von heute aufzunehmen. *Dabei sei der Browser auch Firefox 3, Safari 4 und Chrome überlegen*, heißt es weiter.


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Klar, was sonst.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"][/font]
> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]
> [/font]
> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]Klar, was sonst.[/font]
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Welche Festplatten sind derzeit so empfehlenswert? (Intern)
> 
> "Immernoch" die F3? _



Joa.
Oder halt die WD Black Caviar mti 500GB Plattern. Seagate Barracuda sind auch net schlecht. Die F3 sind aber meine erste Wahl.


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2010)

_Alles klar :-)


/Edit : Da fällt mir gleich noch ein..welche Grafikkarte?

Wie schlagen sich die 470/480 nu? Sind die 5850/5870 "besser" ?
_


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2010)

Die 480 bringt zwar die meisten FPS, frisst aber in idle und unter Last viel zu viel Strom und wird dementsprechend heiß und auch laut. Die 470 ist generell die bessere Fermi-Karte. Die ist im idle im akzeptablen Rahmen, verbraucht aber auch unter Last reichlich. Lautstärketechnisch liegt sie in etwa auf HD5870 Niveau.
Für mich sind die ATi Karten immer noch die besseren, weil sie ein gesundes Niveau aus Preis-Leistung und Stromverbrauch bieten.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Weiß net ob ich mir jetzt den Musashi oder den MK-13 für meine HD 5850 holen soll.

Weil im HWLuxx sagen manche, das Sie die gleiche Wahl treffen mussten, den Musashi nahmen, und das bedauerten und lieber gleich den MK-13 hätten nehmen sollen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn du den Platz hast MK-13 ^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die 480 bringt zwar die meisten FPS, frisst aber in idle und unter Last viel zu viel Strom und wird dementsprechend heiß und auch laut. Die 470 ist generell die bessere Fermi-Karte. Die ist im idle im akzeptablen Rahmen, verbraucht aber auch unter Last reichlich. Lautstärketechnisch liegt sie in etwa auf HD5870 Niveau.
> Für mich sind die ATi Karten immer noch die besseren, weil sie ein gesundes Niveau aus Preis-Leistung und Stromverbrauch bieten.



_Alles klar , danke :-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Schon unten <3 *g*
> 
> @Crucial: Ich hab nominell ne 16000er-Leitung. Höchste Downloadgeschwindigkeit war aber rund 3MB/s, normal sind so 2,3 bis 2,7
> 
> ...



Oha da würd ich mich mal beschweren entweder du zahlst weniger oder ( war bei mir auch so) ein Techniker kommt und repariert die Geschichte, bei mir war die Telefonbüchse iwi kaputt/veraltet darum kam nicht die volle inet geschwindigkeit an.
Zum Thema Starcraft 2 ich hab evtl noch einen Beta key, hab in der Freund zur Beta einlad email 2 Beta Keys gehabt, einen hat Sam Fischer heut morgen bekommen, ich weiß nicht ob der zweite funktioniert aber wer will kann ja hier schrein ne Nebola? xD


----------



## Erz1 (14. Mai 2010)

So, endlich aus der Stadt zurück und alles ist überwiesen. Jetzt nurnoch ne Woche ca. warten, dann ist der Rechner hier - in seinen Einzelteilen xD


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2010)

Ja Volde ich bitte, wenn er funktioniert wäre suuuper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: aber per PN bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja Volde ich bitte, wenn er funktioniert wäre suuuper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab dir ne Pm geschickt weiß aber nicht obs funktioniert, heut morgen hat sam_fischer einen key bekommen (wenn man auf seite 1350 zurückblättert sieht mans) Ob der zweite auch noch funktioniert weiß ich nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Oha da würd ich mich mal beschweren entweder du zahlst weniger oder ( war bei mir auch so) ein Techniker kommt und repariert die Geschichte, bei mir war die Telefonbüchse iwi kaputt/veraltet darum kam nicht die volle inet geschwindigkeit an.



Warum sollte ich? 3MB/s sind quasi DSL 30000. Ich zahle ne 16000er-Leitung, aber habe eine 23000er (mindestens)...ist doch kein Grund sich zu beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? 3MB/s sind quasi DSL 30000. Ich zahle ne 16000er-Leitung, aber habe eine 23000er (mindestens)...ist doch kein Grund sich zu beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahja xD stimmt ja,des war en denkfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geh mal auf die seite http://speedtest.net/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sag mal was rauskommt


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ahja xD stimmt ja,des war en denkfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



laggt bei mir immer, ist also nicht zuverlässig
jetzt gerade hab ich witzigerweise exakt 16k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2010)

_Bin jetzt endlich mal wieder auf Mac OS X (war ich jetzt einige Zeit nicht..) und wollte hier grad WoW installieren..hat bei 98% abgebrochen da angeblich eine Datei o.ä fehlt..kennt das Problem jemand? Will das ungern runterladen..hab die CD´s ja hier liegen.. :<_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Mai 2010)

Zieh die Dateien mal einzeln auf die Festplatte. Also die von der DVD. Dann hat es zumindest bei mir funktioniert :>


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2010)

_Alles klar , werd ich gleich mal probieren..danke :-)_


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

Kann man in der Starcraft II beta kein Single Player machen ?


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2010)

Du kannst MP-Maps gegen Bots spielen. Aber ansonsten ist doch klar, dass man in der Beta NICHT die Single-Player Kampagne durchzocken kann. Die wollen das Spiel schliesslich noch verkaufen...


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Mai 2010)

hahaha, das flashgame hier macht voll süchtig
Klick


----------



## aseari (15. Mai 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, was ich machen muss, damit ich bei meiner Radeon HD5870 per HDMI auch Sound übertrage? Hab grade meinen PC per HDMI an meinen Fernseher anegschlossen, aber es wurde kein Sound übertragen... Warum??


----------



## Falathrim (15. Mai 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> hahaha, das flashgame hier macht voll süchtig
> Klick



Irgendwann wirds aber sinnlos weil man was zahlen muss oder halt Multiplayer machen muss um weiterzukommen.
Geil is aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Mai 2010)

wieso? muss man diese diamanten kaufen oder was? Aber für son billig flashgame geb ich doch kein geld aus xD


----------



## Falathrim (15. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau...auf jeden Fall muss man Leute herausfordern und besiegen irgendwann...

ww.berzerkstudio.com/games/homerun_in_berzerk_land?friend=arkanias

Wer wills probieren? Ich bin gaaaanz schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2010)

Hat grad jemand die Telefonnummer für Blizzard für einen Anruf aus der Schweiz da? Habe mir gestern Abend nur die aus Deutschland notiert und brauch jetzt die aus der Schweiz. :-/


----------



## muehe (15. Mai 2010)

gibbet nich in der Schweiz

könntest höchstens das probieren



> und zwar schreibe ich diesen Post um euch gequälte Seelen zu erlösen.
> Worum geht es: kurz gesagt ... wie erreiche ich den
> telefonischen Account- und Rechnungssupport
> weltweit ohne Kosten.
> ...


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Mai 2010)

Habs grad gehört, man könne höchstens per Skype anrufen, aber das hat ja nicht jeder

Edit: ich sollte dein zitat lesen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Mai 2010)

ist ja geil... so kann man wow Süchteln und neben bei sich bei Bliz beschweren... xD


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

In unserem Medion Rechner wo ne Tv Karte drin ist, wollte ich dieses Media Center einrichten, unter Vista früher ging immer alles in paar Minuten, aber jetzt lädt es locker 10-15 Minuten bei 75% und geht nicht weiter.

Woran köntne des liegen ?


----------



## Soramac (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, ich habe in einen alten PC eine Festplatte eingebaut von einem anderen PC. Die sollte in Master eingestellt sein? .. keine Ahnung was das bedeutet, nur dass man bei Master drauf zugreifen kann, sehen kann was drauf ist, aber keine Programme öffnen. Wie stell ich das ein oder was muss ich da machen und was bedeutest das, brauche ich 2 Festplatten?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Mai 2010)

Wenns ne IDE Platte ist muss einer auf Master stehen und eine auf Slave. Du kannst an einem IDE-Port zwei Laufwerke betreiben, wobei eine halt Master und eine Slave ist. Eingestellt wird das durch nen Jumper auf der Anschlussseite der Platte. Welche Pins man überbrücken muss für Master bzw. Slave ist je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich. Ich hatte mal n Mainboardhandbuch wo das ersichtlich war.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/manual.asp?Model=ConRoe1333-D667%20R2.0
Ist das Board. Mein Scanner tuts grad nicht, aber das Handbuch steht dort als pdf zum Download bereit. Irgendwo da stehts drin, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

Wüsste jmd für 200/210€ nen Board, CPU und 4 GB Ram ?

Net zu Spielen, halt vorallem Office und Internet, undson zeugs.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Mai 2010)

Günstiges AM3-System sollte gehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder so.
Board kannst nochmal schauen, ob du da eins mit 785G findest oder so. Wobei der 760G für den reinen Office-Betrieb reichen sollte.


----------



## muehe (15. Mai 2010)

reichen doch erstmal 2GB 

CPU : http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a429799.html 

Board : http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a482241.html , http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a449743.html

Ram : http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a338251.html , http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a284493.html ect.


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

Ne 2Gb habe ich jetzt schon, und mit Win 7 Ultimate ist alles arsch lahm im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte erst an nen Gigabyte Ga-Ma770T-UD3 gedacht und nen X2 240 oder so, aber wird zusammen mit dem Ram zuteuer :S


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

So habe mal bisschen nachgeguckt in unseren Akten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wir haben den hier... Klick Der hat sogar nen BluRay Laufwerk o_O

Also CPU und alles seht ihr da ja, aber ist halt alles net mehr so das Ware, oder halt vllt wüsstet Ihr andere Punkte, Netzteil, Festplatte, Case, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn die aktuelle und was die Beta-Version von Chrome?


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

Aktuelle weiß ich nur Chrome 4 und Beta ist Chrome 5.0.375.29

Keiner ne Idee mit meinem Rechner (bzw von meinen Eltern) ? Wenn der Prozessor geht, könnte man auch ne SSD einbauen ^^


----------



## Rethelion (15. Mai 2010)

Und was ist dann die Chrome6 Beta?


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2010)

Nen Fake oder so ?

Ka, im Moment ist 5 die Beta, wieso sollte es 2 beta geben ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Mai 2010)

maximal vielleicht dann schon mit Unterstützung der Cloud-Funktionen vom Chromium OS...dass da eventuell schon v6 gleich mit entwickelt wird.


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Wahrscheinlich lasse ich den PC so erstmal und kaufe erstmal neues Case, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, Prolimatech PK-1, 2 silend Wings 120mm, und nen Cougar CM 550W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil im mom läuft alles ja, früher damit wow gespielt, also surfen sollte noch funzen, lieber das nt absichern, wenn das abraucht wirds teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. Mai 2010)

für was n 550 CM ? und geh weg mit dem AC Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Wieso was mit AC ? für 15 Euro ist das Ding Top!

Warum 550W ? Weil der später weiter ausgerüstet wird, Stück für Stück, verkaufen jetzt nen Laptop und alten EIZO Bildschirm, und davon bissel aufgerüstet, und später wenn mehr drin ist, will ich net wieder neues NT kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Morgen Leute.

Also wir haben nen Problem mit unserem neuen Monitor, unseres PC habe ich ja oben schonmal gepostet.

Besagter Monitor Klick, es ist so das oft alles anfängt zu flackern, mal geht weg, oft bleibt es.

Windows 7 Ultimate ist drauf, könnte es vllt mit der Graka zusammenhängen ? Ist glaube ich ne nVidia 8600 GS oder so.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2010)

Mugen 2 drauf und die CPU hochprügeln. Ein E6750 ist jetz net so schlecht. Mit nem AC Freezer würd ich allerdings net OCn, deshalb Mugen. Ansonsten halt Case-Lüfter austauschen und dann is Ruhe. Was dann noch lärmt könnten Grafikkarte oder Netzteil sein. Für letztere suchste dir nen günstigen Kühler(Alpenföhn Heidi oder sowas in der Art) und PSU wolltest ja eh ersetzen. 
550W sind ziemlich viel für das Ding, weiß ja net was du noch aufrüsten willst. Wenn der PC von deinen Eltern ist wird an dem Ding doch eh net groß gezockt, dann reicht auch die 8600er noch aus. Ansonsten ne HD56xx oder so und gut ist. Fürs reine Office tuns am Ende auch Onboard-Lösungen bzw in diesem Fall halt auch die 8600 GS. Oder du kaufst ne HD54xx. Die gibts passiv. Gibt auch HD56xx und 57xx passiv. Die Frage ist halt, ob ihr die Leistung braucht. Wenn da nix anspruchsvolleres als Flash und n paar (HD)-Filme laufen tuts auch ne 5400er Radeon.  Da gibts n paar passive Modelle. Dann reicht auch ne 300W PSU.


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Ok, ja hab neues Case, Fans ausgesucht, also nen Mugen halte ich jetzt für übertrieben für die Einsatzzwecke.

Was meinst du zu dem Monitor, warum flackert der wohl ? wegen Graka oder so ?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

Schon mal den Monitor an einem Anderen pc Benutzt? vielleicht ist ja der moni .. defekt.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok, ja hab neues Case, Fans ausgesucht, also nen Mugen halte ich jetzt für übertrieben für die Einsatzzwecke.



Ka, so ne Hardware kann man am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar semipassiv betreiben, wenn die Gehäusebelüftung stimmt. Mugen 2 OCd sich halt gut. Mit nem Freezer würde ich net overclocken, wobei es halt immer so ne Sache ist. Wieviel Leistung wird benötigt, solls leise/lautlos sein etc.
Ich würde schon sagen, lass den E6750 auf Stock und pack nen anständigen Topblower drauf. Scythe Zipang oder Shuriken. Dann ist Ruhe. Dann kannst du auch nen hübsches, schlankes, kleines Case verbauen. Je nach dem, wo der PC steht sicherlich ne Idee wert. Wenn der dann im Wohnzimmer steht würde ich in jedem Fall in ein anständiges Case investieren, ansonsten ists ja Wurscht. Da tuts dann auchn Asgard.

Monitor: Mal am DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte geschaut, ob da alles festsitzt. Wenn du da dranrumwackelst und du hast das Flackern, dann zieh den Stecker mal richtig fest oder probier den anderen DVI-Port.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Mai 2010)

Kann mir jemand vllt. mit meinem NfS Most Wanted helfen? Mein Wagen zieht manchmal einfach nach links und das is keine einstellung im Spiel oder sonstiges.... Ich hab es neu installiert alles und es ist immer noch da! Der Wagen zieht halt einfach nach links. Is das ein Skript-Fehler oder sonstiges was ich umschreiben muss etc.?! 

Das Spiel ist auch nicht gecracked oder so, es ist vollkommen ori mit ori-key!

Kennt sich dmit jemand aus?


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Kyra, hab Monitor gerade an meinem PC also ich sehe hier nix flackern. Also Am anderen PC hab ich den Glaube ich am Mainboard (?) angeschlossen, muss ich gleich nochmal gucken, ist nur ein DVI-D und ein D-Sub (benutze ich im Moment) am Monitor.

Also mit dem Mugen würde es schon klappen, bedenke die 200/220€ Grenze ca. 

Muss noch ausmessen wegen Platz, das ist nen Schreibtisch mit so ne PC "Fach" denke du weißt was ich meine, wo man den Rechner rein stellen soll.

Ich muss nochmal gucken was das fürn Board ist, ansonsten könnte man ja auch 4Gb nachrüsten oder ?

jetzt müste irgendein 2 GB Riegel von ich glaube Samsung drin sein.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Mai 2010)

CSS kriegt endlich doch noch nen Patch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gbase.ch/PC/news/CSS%3A+Neues+Update+in+K%C3%BCrze/284/44964.html

Wollt's nur mal gesat haben =p - ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Nice, Erz komm mal Steam on bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt was geschäftliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Mai 2010)

Yo, komm heut Abend nochmal on, soll los zu nen Kollegen - gerade Kaffee getrunken und nun los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (16. Mai 2010)

Ist denn auf der Festplatte ein Betriebssystem?

Andere Frage, wie ändert man bei web.de sein Freemail Passowort...?


----------



## Nebola (16. Mai 2010)

Einloggen > Meine Daten > wieder Einloggen > Sicherheit


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

Also wer hat eine PS3 und kauft sich am Freitag 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Red Dead Redemption???????? xD*
[/font]


----------



## Niranda (17. Mai 2010)

Hab ne PS3 und kaufs mir nicht...

Hab grad meinen BLog wieder online gebracht. Inhaltlich ist noch nichts drin...
aber wie findet Ihr das neue Design?!
http://www.NiraPhone.de

LG
Nira


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Fernseher für Bekannte gesucht:

Maximal 300€. Größe egal, Farbe silber oder weiss. Brauch kein HD, da nur normales Thai-Fernsehen und DVD's geschauen werden. Je günstiger desto besser. Brauch keinen Schnick-Schnack.
Jemand Ideen? :>


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2010)

_Das grösste Problem ist die Farbe..in Silber & Weiss gibts nur selten welche - vor allem bie dem Preis etc. is da glaube ich kaum was machbar..wenn aber schwarz auch in Ordnung ist : 

Haier LT 32 M1 - eher so das billigste vom billigstens - dafür aber 32"

oder falls die Größe wirklich egal ist : 

LG Electronics 26LH2000 - LG halt (mMn gute Firma) - dafür "leider" nur 26"



Ich finde unter 26" solltens nicht sein - hoffe hat ein wenig geholfen :-)
__
_*

*


----------



## muehe (17. Mai 2010)

wie weit ist er denn ca. weg vom TV ?

bei irgendsonem Blödmarkt gibs oder gabs letztens den 32er Toshiba AV500 für 299Euro von 499 runtergesetzt


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Danke schonmal für die 2 Vorschläge. Ich werd nachher wenn ich es schaffe nochmal genau nachfragen.

@ muehe: Ich weiss nicht genau wie weit sie vom Fernseher wegsitzt :>


----------



## sympathisant (17. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hab ne PS3 und kaufs mir nicht...
> 
> Hab grad meinen BLog wieder online gebracht. Inhaltlich ist noch nichts drin...
> aber wie findet Ihr das neue Design?!
> ...



ja, nicht schlecht. aber auch schon hundert mal so oder so ähnlich gesehen. 

und letztendlich ist das design egal, wenn der inhalt überzeugt.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

@Shefa, kauf ne PSP in Weiß, oder iPod Touch 3G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste auf TV gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Selten so gelacht 

Hat hier jemand Paypal, und die Möglichkeit mit Giropay zu zahlen? Brauch jemand dem ich Geld für einen Monat WoW überweisen kann xD


----------



## muehe (17. Mai 2010)

geht das nicht über PayPal Gast?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Also: Ich kann bei Blizzard halt nur mit Giropay zahlen - Hab ich nicht. Mein Bruder und Eltern wollen nicht "WoW ist zu brutal bla bla bla" - Medien halt. Bleibt nurnoch die Möglichkeit, dass ich wem 13&#8364; via PayPal überweise, und derjenige dann über Giropay meinen Account zahlt ^^

Theoretisch würde auch Kreditkarte gehen, nur das wäre dann gleich ein Abo. Bei Giropay ist es nur eine Einmalzahlung :>


----------



## muehe (17. Mai 2010)

bei welcher Bank bist du denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin bei der Sparkasse, aber Online-Banking geht mit meinem Konto erst ab 18. Ist halt so eingerichtet :/

Ach, falls es klappen sollte... Ich bräuchte dann noch einen Spielepartner xD


----------



## Niranda (17. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja, nicht schlecht. aber auch schon hundert mal so oder so ähnlich gesehen.
> 
> und letztendlich ist das design egal, wenn der inhalt überzeugt.



Ist ja auch ein leicht abgeändertes Free-Theme, da ich keine Lust habe mir selbst eins zu basteln.
Meine sehen in etwa so wie HIER aus.
Das ganze Blog-design wird in Zukunft noch heller werden, mehr in's Weiß hinein.

Im gegensatz zum alten ( http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/mystique ) ist das neue nicht so "aufgepumpt" sag ich mal.
Inhaltlich habe ich jetzt auch ein bisschen umgedacht, da menie alte Datenbank eh weg ist. Aber mal schauen.
Auf alle Fälle kommen meine Projekte wieder rein.


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Wieso machst du es nicht einfach per ELV? Hab ich zu meiner WoW-Zeit auch gemacht, auch mit einem Konto bei der Sparkasse.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

ELV ist gesperrt. Hatte einmal vergessen nachzuschauen wie viel Geld ich auf dem Konto hab und dann wollte ich Spielzeit haben. Freischalten wollen die es nicht, hab schon mehrmals angerufen und die meinen immer das geht nicht :/


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach, falls es klappen sollte... Ich bräuchte dann noch einen Spielepartner xD



_Da lässt sich sicherlich was machen :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (17. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> ELV ist gesperrt. Hatte einmal vergessen nachzuschauen wie viel Geld ich auf dem Konto hab und dann wollte ich Spielzeit haben. Freischalten wollen die es nicht, hab schon mehrmals angerufen und die meinen immer das geht nicht :/



Kauf dir doch einfach bei Ebay eine Gamecard; kommst auch noch günstiger weg.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da lässt sich sicherlich was machen :-)_



Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Rethi: Ach... ebay hab ich grade total vergessen gehabt. Mal schauen was da so im Angebot ist :>


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn du jetzt nicht am Arsch der Welt wohnen würdest, würde ich ja sagen: Fahr in den nächsten Mediamarkt/Saturn und kauf dir ne Gamecard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Ich wohn aber am Arsch der Welt, und außerdem hab ich nur ~15&#8364; wenns hochkommt xD

Edit: 18,34&#8364; @ ebay. Das wird eng. Ich geh mal zur Sparkasse


----------



## Erz1 (17. Mai 2010)

Boah. Neuer Stundenplan, Donnerstag ist wohl richtig schlimm. <.<
Nja. 2 Monate noch wo Praktikum dazu kommt + ziemlich viele freie Tage und dann sind die letzten 2 Wochen noch ne Projektwoche und Chilltage.

Und Michale Ballack fährt nicht zur WM - mal sehen, ob Frings nachnomminiert wird *g*


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Verdammt, mein Geld reicht nicht. Komm nur auf 15€ ^^


----------



## Rethelion (17. Mai 2010)

Wirst dir doch irgendwo 3 Euro leihen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen, der Tag ist noch "lang". Ich frag mal paar Kumpels hier im Ort ^^


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Sag deinen Eltern du bracuhst 3 Euro für Gras, ist im Sonderangebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und direkt dabei, besser als WoW oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Sie wissen garnicht das ich Gras rauche. Wenn sie es wüssten wäre Ende :>

Bin auf meiner Suche erfolglos gewesen, haben entweder selbst kein Geld, oder wollen für WoW nichts leihen xD


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Diese Jugend von heute... ;p


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Ja, stimmt. Ich sollte mir wirklich langsam mal Arbeit suchen. 30&#8364; im Monat sind wirklich knapp bemessen wenn man jedes Wochende was machen will 

Edit: Weiss jemand ob Giropay auch mit einem Postbank-Konto geht? Bei Blizzard steht halt nur:

"[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]*Niederländische Banken:*[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]ABN-AMRO, POSTBANK und RABOBANK &#8211; iDEAL
*Deutsche Banken:
*Über 2000 Banken &#8211; Giropay"[/font]


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Und ich beschwer mich über meine 50€ im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bettle draußen Leute an, hallo haben sie kurz 20 cent, mir Fehlen noch welche für den Bus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Betteln ist in der kleinen Ortschaft hier eher weniger praktisch. Hier kennt quasi jeder jeden :>

Edit: Ich kauf mir WoW gleich neu. Classic + BC sind immernoch weniger als 60Tage ;D


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Steck deine 15 Euro lieber in nen Brief und schick den mir, da ists sinnvoller angelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Da kann ich dir das Geld gleich überweisen, fallen die Versandkosten weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bin auf meiner Suche erfolglos gewesen, haben entweder selbst kein Geld, oder wollen für WoW nichts leihen xD


Puh 3€ sind ja so viel Geld. was hast du den für Freunde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nur die hier im Ort gefragt. Da waren nur 3 zuhause von 5 :>

Und was das für welche sind, dass sag ich dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Einmal ruf ich noch bei dem Saftladen an - Mal auf netten Support hoffen 

Wohoo: "Unser Telefonsystem ist zurzeit ausgelastet... " Komm ja nichtmal in eine Warteschleife ^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

So, letztes Mal "nerven" für heute. WoW Classic + BC kaufen oder das Stimulus-Pack für MW2? Was lohnt sich mehr? :>


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Mir das Geld überweisen.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

World of Warcraft wuerde Ich nicht mehr kaufen. Einfach ein zu Zeitaufwendiges Spiel und macht kein riesen Spass mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mir das Geld überweisen.



Was krieg ich dafür? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]World of Warcraft wuerde Ich nicht mehr kaufen. Einfach ein zu Zeitaufwendiges Spiel und macht kein riesen Spass mehr.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich glaub da hast du irgendwie Recht :/[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was krieg ich dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen feuchten Händedruck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nen feuchten Händedruck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fehlt noch was, eine Umarmung und die Worte: Hoe hoe.. Arschloch.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, letztes Mal "nerven" für heute. WoW Classic + BC kaufen oder das Stimulus-Pack für MW2? Was lohnt sich mehr? :>



Eigentlich keines von beidem.

Aber ich sage mal MW2, da man davon mehr hat, spar lieber jeden Monat 13€, und bezahl einmal 13 euro für MW2 dazu.


----------



## Crucial² (17. Mai 2010)

Habe auch das Stimulus und finde die Maps ziemlich geil. 

Aber: In der PC Version (und nur da) sind die Extra-Maps immer noch nicht (!) für alle "Arten" Spielbar, im Gegensatz zu Konsole.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2010)

Auf Galileo kam gerade Netzwerktechnik für Arme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Total geil!^^


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Habs auch gesehen ^^

Mit dem Router, die natürlich Macbook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Eigentlich keines von beidem.
> 
> Aber ich sage mal MW2, da man davon mehr hat, spar lieber jeden Monat 13€, und bezahl einmal 13 euro für MW2 dazu.





Nächsten Monat wird bissl gearbeitet... Pflastern. Mal schauen wie viel ich da so bekomme. 240m² zusammen mit meinem Vater. Dann sollte ich mir glaube ich WoW leisten können


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2010)

_Wenn ihr einen ordentliche Stundenpreis (oder macht ihr per Festpreis?) habt , dann schon..da ist WoW sogar mehrmals drin _


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

5€ pro m² machen wir glaube ich. Da würde dann schon genug bei abspringen


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2010)

_Passt doch ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auch gerade am Umschauen für einen Ferienjob (bzw. am Bewerbung schreiben), mal hoffen dass ich auch was gutes finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwo, wo du schnelles Internet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das müsste ich eigentlich auch mal machen. Bewerbung schreiben für Ferienjob? Geht man nicht einfach zu dem Laden hin und fragt nach?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

frag ich mich auch gerade so hab ich es früher gemacht einfach gefragt. xD


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch gerade so hab ich es früher gemacht einfach gefragt. xD



Ja und dann fragt er dich was und dann stehst du da wie Heins Doof. Nene, so wird das nicht gemacht.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das bislang aber immer so gemacht, und auch ohne Probleme was bekommen. Muss aber auch mal wieder los, gut das ich den Chef aus einem Edeka über Umwege persönlich kenn. Sein Sohn ist bei mir in der Klasse


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja und dann fragt er dich was und dann stehst du da wie Heins Doof. Nene, so wird das nicht gemacht.



Was soll er mich denn Schlimmes fragen? 

so war es

"Guten Tag, ich suche Kleinen Job für die Ferien... " 

er/sie "Ja wir könnten noch eine Aushilfe gebrauchen" 

ich "ist ja super!"

er/sie "kannst so mittwochs bis Freitags arbeiten kommen so von 08:00 bis 13:00" 

ich "ja kein Problem" 

so fertig... 

so in etwa war es jedes mal weis echt nicht für was ich ne Bewerbung schreiben soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Ach du warst der, der immer die Zeitungen hinten durch den Garten gefeuert hat. Mhm.. dich merke Ich mir.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Was willst du damit bezwecken Sora ?


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das müsste ich eigentlich auch mal machen. Bewerbung schreiben für Ferienjob? Geht man nicht einfach zu dem Laden hin und fragt nach?



Ich hab sogar eine Firma die meine Zeugnisse sehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachdem ich mal angefragt hab, haben sie gemeint dass sie da eine richtige Bewerbung möchten, mit allem drum und dran. Also bekommen sie die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja und dann fragt er dich was und dann stehst du da wie Heins Doof. Nene, so wird das nicht gemacht.



Es wird genauso gemacht. Außer du willst nen Ferienjob am Meer oder so, da is ne Bewerbung schon angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2010)

_Hat jemand Taking Woodstock geschaut? _


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es wird genauso gemacht. Außer du willst nen Ferienjob am Meer oder so, da is ne Bewerbung schon angebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ein Ferienjob am Meer ist es nicht. Aber ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch nicht gerade beim Kiosk um die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn es schon was spezielles ist, dann muss da schon mehr kommen, als nur mit Jogginhose und dem Hemd von letzter Woche zu einer unpassenden Zeit in die Firma zu kommen.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, ein Ferienjob am Meer ist es nicht. Aber ich bewerbe mich jetzt auch nicht gerade beim Kiosk um die Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim "Gecrackte Software billiger um die Ecke Händler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, aber wo bewirbste dich denn ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn es schon was spezielles ist, dann muss da schon mehr kommen, als nur mit* Jogginhose und dem Hemd* von letzter Woche zu einer unpassenden Zeit in die Firma zu kommen.


Wie ziehst du dich denn an? passen dir deine normalen Hosen schon nicht mehr? xD


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie ziehst du dich denn an? passen dir deine normalen Hosen schon nicht mehr? xD



Er passt sich nur den Ammis an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie ziehst du dich denn an? passen dir deine normalen Hosen schon nicht mehr? xD



Nein, nur in meiner alten Schule, Dorf.. was auch immer, sind viele mit Jogginhose rumgelaufen, weil sie dachten: Man bin Ich cool...

Ziehe mich halt normal an, wuerde Ich sagen.

Chucks, Jeans, T-Shirt, Kette (manchmal), Armband, Uhr, Guertel...

http://twitter.com/ivenawesome

Hier kannste es sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebola92

Willst nicht wissen wie so manch Jugendliche hier rumlaufen ;p...

So total planlos irgendwie, so die etwas breiteren Hose und naja. Bei einem Autohaendler hat der Verkaeufer zu mir und meinen Bruder gesagt, wir wuerden aussehen wie Rock Stars.
Also nicht Rocker, sondern Rock Stars.. ne.. , schon ein Unterschied (:


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Beim "Gecrackte Software billiger um die Ecke Händler"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei einer recht großen Softwarefirma in der Nähe, kann ich dir später mal genauer erzählen.

Und keine Angst, ich geh da garantiert nicht mit Jogginghose und einem Hemd von letzter Woche hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und keine Angst, ich geh da garantiert nicht mit Jogginghose und einem Hemd von letzter Woche hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bestimmt hast du weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schon klar das man bei sowas angemessen gekleidet sein sollte.


----------



## Crucial² (17. Mai 2010)

Whoa, mein Tag war so richtig scheiße, aber hat sich gegen Abend hin nochmal voll Positiv gewandelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und grade in MW2: In einem 4v4 Spiel auf der Map Derail (falls hier jemand anwesend ist dem das was sagt) grade eine 20´er Streak gehabt! Ging so heftig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist jetzt meine neue Rekord-Streak (vorher glaub nur 12 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!


*Hier eig. noch jemand anwesend der Modern Warfare 2 zockt & bereit ist mich in Steam zu adden? (Nebola habsch schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )*

*Crank_1* <- Steamname


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2010)

Wah, ich mag Derail net, 

1. Skidrow
2. Afghan
3. Airport
4. Wasteland
5. Der restliche mist ^^

Mein höhster war 27:1 auf Afghan, weil die Spacken das nicht gescheckt haben ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2010)

Ach ich mag MW2 einfach nicht... Sieht ja gut aus, aber vom Gameplay ist selbst ET noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (17. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ach ich mag MW2 einfach nicht... Sieht ja gut aus, aber vom Gameplay ist selbst ET noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NOT! Finde das Gameplay von MW2 extrem "geschmeidig". Lässt sich gut Spielen

@Nebo:

1. Highrise
2. Airport
3. Derail
4. Quarra

Most dislike:
1. Wasteland
2. Underpass


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> NOT! Finde das Gameplay von MW2 extrem "geschmeidig". Lässt sich gut Spielen



Das schon, es ist aber einfach nur sehr unrealistisch... Aber ab und zu beim Kollegen auf PS3 zu spielen macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, erst mal pennen.


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Wenns realistisch sein soll, geh nach Afghanistan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. Mai 2010)

Gar niemand da heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (18. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Gar niemand da heute?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


It'se me, Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2010)

_*winke*_


----------



## Crucial² (18. Mai 2010)

Paini adde mich mal in Steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab gestern gesehen das du auch Steam hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Crank_1*


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2010)

_Habsch getun _


----------



## Crucial² (18. Mai 2010)

Bischt du bester Steam Adder den wo ich kenne! :O


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Winke Winke 

Ich fang mit WoW an - ich habs noch nie aktiv gespielt. Wünscht mir Glück. :/ XD


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Wieso fangen alle wieder mit World of Warcraft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grund fuer mich waere wieder, wenn Cataclysm rauskommt. Da ist egal, ob man einen 80er hat oder von vorne anfaengt mit einer neue Klasse der Rassen oder ein neues Volk. Da ist man auch wie jeder andere bei den Ersten dabei.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Joa. Ne. Ein Kollege spielt schon seid 3 oder 4 Jahren, nun hat noch ein weiterer aus meiner Klasse angefangen und ich wollt dann mitmachen.
Und ich hab ne Frage dazu - ich werde wohl mit Gamecards spielen, weil ich dann über ebay für 60 Tage die kaufe, ist das erlaubt?


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Joa. Ne. Ein Kollege spielt schon seid 3 oder 4 Jahren, nun hat noch ein weiterer aus meiner Klasse angefangen und ich wollt dann mitmachen.
> Und ich hab ne Frage dazu - ich werde wohl mit Gamecards spielen, weil ich dann über ebay für 60 Tage die kaufe, ist das erlaubt?



Wenn Sie dort billiger sind, als bei Amazon. Kannst du Sie auch in Ebay kaufen, aber Vorsicht. Nicht jeder Verkaeufer bietet bedingt eine unbenutzte Gamecard an.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe gebrauchte Gamecard - 20€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja sofort kaufen XDDDDD

Ne, gibt da ja Händler und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nach ebay AGB steht mir das zu, was zum Verkauf angeboten wird, falls es hart auf hart kommt. xD


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage, wenn wir die Sachen für den PC meiner Eltern bestellen, wie übertakte ich den E6750 denn ?


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Jo und wenn ne benutzte Gamecard angeboten wird steht dir genau das zu: Eine benutzte Gamecard.

AGBs sind was feines, wenn man sie auch zu interpretieren weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo Übern FSB. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/tutorial-fuer-einsteiger-wie-uebertakte-ich-meinen-core-2-duo-271531.html


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem AGB war damit verbunden, falls ich ne originalle Gamecard kaufe und ne gebrauchte Karte krieg, mir ne originalle zusteht.
War vielleicht leicht missverstädnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit der gerbauchten Gamecard war sogesagt ein Gag, weil es da wirklich sowelche Leute gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß Erz! Grade die ersten Level machen unheimlich Spaß! Vorallem mit (Real-) Freunden...

Achja, Empfehlung: Falls ihr Ally spielt fang als Mensch an, die haben mit Abstand das beste Anfangsgebiet wie ich finde.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

No wai! Hogger killz!


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Westfall sind mir zu viele Murlocs.. wenn ich das Geraeusch schon hoere.. boha.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Hatte mal son Murloc-Gurgl als SMS-Ton aufm Handy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Wir spielen definitv Ally, die beiden sind mit ihren Menschen Level 30+ - einmal Mage und einmal Paladin, ich hab noch nen Waldelf Jäger Level 20 stehen durch'n Freundesaccount, mal sehen, glaub nicht, dass ich den nehme. ^^


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch netten ein Faxgeraet und waere so nett eins zuschicken?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Mai 2010)

Faxen wie atomistisch ist das denn??? xD


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

86°C für ne Geforce 7900 GS und 70°C für ein AMD 64 3200+ normal? (Last)


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Könnte schon kühler sein. 

AMD gibt für den 3200+ je nach Stepping 65-70°C als maximal empfohlene Betriebstemperatur an.
Grafikkarte könnte imo auch kühler sein. ne GPU wird allgemein etwas heißer, aber mir wärs deutlich zu warm.


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Macht mir schon bissel Sorgen... Sollte den Pc mal tüchtig entstauben bringt sicher was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ja keine Probleme (Abtürze), aber gefühlt ist das Ding schon sau warm für aktive Kühlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Was geht wohl schneller - Amazon oder Creative wegen Garantie meiner Köpfhörer anschreiben? Die Linke Seite hat vielleicht nurnoch 5% ihrer Lautstärke :>


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Amazon. Wenn du Creative anschreibst wirst du wahrscheinlich eh an Amazon weitergeleitet.
Bei Amazon zahlst ja auch keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Bei Amazon steht, dass ich das einfach hinsenden soll. Muss ich da vorher garnicht hinschreiben? oO

"[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sollten Sie sich für eine Rückgabe an uns entscheiden, werden wir entweder eine Nachbesserung oder einen Austausch des Gerätes vornehmen. Senden Sie uns dazu bitte das Produkt an die für Sie gültige der beiden nachstehenden Adressen zu.[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bitte senden Sie die defekte Ware  *frankiert *an diese Adresse..."[/font]

[/font]


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Was Kopfhörer angeht, kauf ich nichts anderes mehr als Sennheiser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab hier noch ein 9 oder 11... oder auch 10... weiß nicht genau, alten Kopfhörer rumliegen und der funkt noch einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Du rufst an, dann erklaerst du dein Problem und nach dem Anruf wird bei deinem Amazon Konto die Kopfhoerer, falls du um einen Umtausch bittest in deinen Bestellungen angezeigt fuer 0 Euro.

Dann hast du 30 Tage Zeit deine kaputten zurueck zuschicken, sonst wird es in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## muehe (18. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 86°C für ne Geforce 7900 GS und 70°C für ein AMD 64 3200+ normal? (Last)



Grafikkarte geht noch , CPU is schon deftig 

wie ist die CPU denn gekühlt ?

evtl. hilft schon bissl entstauben , neue WLP z.b. AC mx-2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mal gucken ob du vielleicht bissl undervolten kannst


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du rufst an, dann erklaerst du dein Problem und nach dem Anruf wird bei deinem Amazon Konto die Kopfhoerer, falls du um einen Umtausch bittest in deinen Bestellungen angezeigt fuer 0 Euro.
> 
> Dann hast du 30 Tage Zeit deine kaputten zurueck zuschicken, sonst wird es in Rechnung gestellt.



Werd ich dann mal machen. Mit nur einer funktionieren Seite ist das schon blöd :>

Edit: So, bekomm jetzt neue zugeschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Grafikkarte geht noch , CPU is schon deftig
> 
> wie ist die CPU denn gekühlt ?
> 
> ...




Aktiv, Mittlerweile hat die Graka 91°C erreicht, CPU war 67°C.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Werd ich dann mal machen. Mit nur einer funktionieren Seite ist das schon blöd :>
> 
> Edit: So, bekomm jetzt neue zugeschickt
> 
> ...





Na gratuliere, so geklappt, wie ich es gesagt habe?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Najo, ich hab mich anrufen lassen, der Typ hat mir paar Fragen gestellt und dann nachgefragt ob ich die selben nochmals nehmen würde. Hab ich eingestimmt und jetzt sind neue auf dem Weg :>


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Najo, ich hab mich anrufen lassen, der Typ hat mir paar Fragen gestellt und dann nachgefragt ob ich die selben nochmals nehmen würde. Hab ich eingestimmt und jetzt sind neue auf dem Weg :>



Stimmt, da wird man ja angerufen. Na dann.


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

LOL, habe gerade mal bei Alienware so nen überteuerten PC zusammengestellt, wollte mal gucken was die einem alles andrehen wollen, haha von 6GB Ram auf 12GB aufrüsten kostet 1500,-€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

WIN!


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Da ist Apple ja genügsam dagegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Da ist ja Apple noch ganz gut dabei:

*Alienware*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Apple Mac Pro*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Ok, aber 32GB, bzw 8 Riegel in so nem Macbook Pro sind schon krass.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Die RAM-Kosten bei den Macbooks sind überschaubar. Beim Mac Pro interessiert es am Ende wohl eh niemanden, weil du dir son Dinger wohl kaum zum Hausgebrauch kaufst. So schlecht sind die Aufpreise für 8 bzw 12GB auch net. Ist IMO in nem Rahmen der in Ordnung geht.
Bei den MacBooks zahlt man für 4GB 360€, wobei das Laptop-Dimms(214 vs 240Pins afair) sind die wenn man sie selbst kauft ~300€ kosten. Der Rest ist halt Apple-Aufschlag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok, aber 32GB, bzw 8 Riegel in so nem Macbook Pro sind schon krass.



Mac Pro, meinst du.

Das MacBook Air hat 2GB RAM

MacBook 4GB RAM

Mac Mini 4 GB RAM 

MacBook Pro 8GB RAM

iMac 21.5 8GB RAM

iMac 27 16GB RAM

Mac Pro 32GB RAM

Xserve 48GB RAM


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, hab mich verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hab vielleicht im Sommer auch einen Mac. Die Schule, an die ich ab Sommer gehe verteilt glaube ich immer welche. Sind aber denke ich mal keine MacBook Pro's xD


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Dank Ausbildung werd ich spätestens ab Anfang August nen MacBook haben. Bin mal gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich in der Schule eine mit so nem Ding hab vorbeirennen sehn sahs ziemlich nach MacBook Pro aus. Mal schaun, obs vllt. sogar eins mit Hardwareupdate ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab vielleicht im Sommer auch einen Mac. Die Schule, an die ich ab Sommer gehe verteilt glaube ich immer welche. Sind aber denke ich mal keine MacBook Pro's xD



Dachte an so einem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2010)

Je nach dem was ich jetzt für die Sommerferien finde kommt vll. danach auch mal ein MacBook Pro her... mein Notebook hier ist auch nicht mehr das neuste.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

@Sora Wo liegt das? Etwa 3500&#8364; right?
Standard 17" mit i5, 500GB HDD und Glare Display liegt afaik bei ~2250&#8364;.

@Esp Kaufen würde ich mir keins. Einfach zu teuer, aber bekomms dazu bzw. die Schule schließt Leasingverträge ab und nach Ablauf der Ausbildung krieg ich dann n Kaufangebot über den Restbetrag x. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Esp Kaufen würde ich mir keins. *Einfach zu teuer*, aber bekomms dazu bzw. die Schule schließt Leasingverträge ab und nach Ablauf der Ausbildung krieg ich dann n Kaufangebot über den Restbetrag x.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja komm, wenn ich frueher nach dem gegangen waere, haette ich aber so einige Weiber verpasst.


Das lag exakt bei 4004 Euro.

Sorry, das musste jetzt sein ;p


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2010)

Die 13" finde ich preislich eigentlich noch ganz ok. Wobei da natürlich noch 'alte' Hardware drin ist... muss ich mir noch überlegen. 
Aber die ca. 600 &#8364; Aufpreis vom schwächsten 13" zum schwächsten 15" sind schon happig.

Edit : 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ja komm, wenn ich frueher nach dem gegangen bin, haette ich aber so einige Weiber verpasst.[/font]




Das kann man jetzt so oder so verstehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn 13" MacBook, dann in jedem Fall das Pro. Die 150€ Aufpreis gegenüber dem normalen MacBook sinds absolut wert.


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist klar, die 150€ wäre mir schon das Alugehäuse alleine wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab oben nur die Pros gemeint, da ist der Aufpreis von einem 13" zu einem 15" schon recht groß, erst recht seit dem Hardwareupdate.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist klar, die 150€ wäre mir schon das Alugehäuse alleine wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, wenn du interessiert waerst, an mein MacBook Pro, finde es naemlich ziemlich umstaendlich wegen der Deutschen Tastatur wuerde Ich dir den anbieten als Verkauf. Hat sogar ein Mattes Display.


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2010)

Das matte Display wäre nicht unbedingt was das ich bestellt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber auch in Ordnung. 
Wenn ich mich dann gegebenenfalls am Ende der Sommerferien nach einem Umschaue melde ich mich mal bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das kann man jetzt so oder so verstehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Mai 2010)

Jeder der MAC hat ist Ketzer.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

MAC hat jeder der Internet hat - MAC-Adresse
Das mit dem Mac versteh ich nicht


----------



## Rethelion (18. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> MAC hat jeder der Internet hat jedes Gerät mit Netzwerkzugang - MAC-Adresse
> Das mit dem Mac versteh ich nicht



So passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Bei Internet bezieh ich das irgendwie mit ein. INTERnes NETzwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe folgende Karte bei HoH bestellt,
http://www.hoh.de/de...a5613c9681391d9

Rechnung kam darauf per Mail,
Pos Bezeichnung Menge Preis
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Sapphire HD 5850 Rev. 2 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Full Ret 1 279,25 EUR 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Versandkosten 7,95 EUR
 inkl. USt. 45,86 EUR
 Gesamt 287,20 EUR

Haben noch am selbten Tag überwiesen, heute kam die Bestätigungsmail von Hardwarerversand, HoH meint aber, ich solle noch 18&#8364; zuschlag zahlen. -.-

Der Rechnungsbetrag lautete: 305,20 EUR
Geldeingang: 287,20 EUR

Bitte überweisen Sie die Differenz in Höhe von 18,00 EUR auf folgendes Konto...

Kann mir wer sagen, wieso, weshalb?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst hab ich am Wochenende einen Rechner ohne Graka hier stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
Habe bei Hardwareversand Rechner bestellt, die Graka aber bei HoH


----------



## Rethelion (18. Mai 2010)

Würd einfach mal anrufen


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Hab eben mal ne Mail hingeschrieben - ärgerlich nur, weil ich die Graka dann woll nicht über das Wochenende kriege.
Weiß wer, wie schnell die Bearbeitung geht?


----------



## Rethelion (18. Mai 2010)

Per Email bekomm ich meist nach 1-2 Tagen eine Antwort; aber Telefon würd wahrscheinlich schneller gehen^^


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Garnicht gewusst das die 5850 so teuer ist :O

Wird die 4800er Reihe nicht mehr produziert?



> Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 1 bis 2 Monaten.



w00t.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, war auch lange am überlegen, ob ich nicht 5770 hätte kaufen sollen, aber ich wollt in den nächsten 2 Jahren nichts mehr ausgeben wegen Führerschein und so =p

Ich würde gerne anrufen - massvie Probleme mit dem Telefon. <.< Techniker kommt Freitag..
Echt ätzend, hatte ich mich auf ne schöne LAN gefreut und dann sowas. Mit etwas Glück hab ich aber morgen dann ne Antwort und joa. Das es nen Missverständnis war und sie abgeschickt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hope*


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin mit der 4890 zufrieden, die ist günstig und hält auch ihre 2 Jahre mit jedem Spiel mit. Einzigster Nachteil ist halt das sie nur Dx10 bietet, aber der Unterschied zwischen 10 und 11 ist nicht wirklich groß.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Naja der Unterschied zwischen Dx10 und Dx11 ist wesentlich größer als der zwischen Dx9 und Dx10. Die Frage ist nur, wie die Features genutzt werden.
Bei dem bisschen Wasserspritzen in DiRT2 kann man sich Tessalation auch sparen und bei Metro2033 sorgt Tessalation vor allem für aufgebläte Models fernab jeder Proportion. Gibt natürlich noch andere tolle Dinge wie erweitertes Depth of Field oder order independent transparency. Mal schaun, was noch so alles an Dx11 Titeln aufschlägt. Battlefield Bad Company 2 nutzt es ja auch, allerdings imo auch relativ gemäßig. Von Tessalation ist kaum was zu sehen, die Unterschiede zwischen Dx10 und 11 sind auch dort relativ gering.
Generell ist Dx11 schon n großer Sprung, es muss nur genutzt werden.


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Mai 2010)

Er kanns halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Pfui... immer TDM. Bin im Moment auf einem HQ, Sabotage, S&D - Trip :>


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand von euch VMWare Server am laufen? Falls ja, geht bei euch dieses beschissene Konsolen-Plugin unter Firefox? Bei mir ist das Teil nur noch am rumspacken. Kann aktuell nur noch IE verwenden für die VM. Wieso müssen die auch ne Weboberfläche machen. Völlig für'n Arsch. Und Windows Server Enterprise 64bit lässt sich auf der VM gerade auch nicht installieren. Scheiß VM!


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Kommt mir vor, als wuerde jemand vor mir Spanish reden.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Hast du noch nie ne virtuelle Maschine verwendet? Ich brauch die leider für Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Enterprise. Denn das lässt sich wiederum nur auf Microsoft Server installieren. Auf normales Windows geht nur die Standard. Die hab ich aber nicht. Und Express-Edition ist mir dann doch zu mager. Also brauch ich ne virtuelle Maschine und die mach ich mir mit VMWare-Server. Und da die seit neuesten auf einer Weboberfläche basiert brauchst du so ein bescheuertes Plugin für den Browser, damit er dir alles anzeigen kann. Und genau das Plugin macht unter Firefox Faxen.

Außerdem kann ich gerade nur Windows Server 32bit installieren. 64bit weigert sich hartnäckig. 32bit sind allerdings für den Arsch. Wenn da mal die virtuelle Maschine hochgefahren ist und SQL-Server am laufen ist, plus Apache plus Visual Studio am laufen ist, dann sind die 4GB ruckzuck weg. Deswegen hab ich beschlossen mir ordentlich Ram zu ordern. Aber dann brauch ich das Zeug auch alles auf 64bit.

Davon abgesehen hab ich SQL-Server auch nur auf 64bit. Und auf das normale System kommt mir das nicht wieder drauf. Den ganzen Scheiß zu deinstallieren ist ends das Gefrickel und so schmeiß ich einfach die virtuelle Maschiene weg, wenn mir was nicht passt.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Mhm..


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch VMWare Server am laufen? Falls ja, geht bei euch dieses beschissene Konsolen-Plugin unter Firefox? Bei mir ist das Teil nur noch am rumspacken. Kann aktuell nur noch IE verwenden für die VM. Wieso müssen die auch ne Weboberfläche machen. Völlig für'n Arsch. Und Windows Server Enterprise 64bit lässt sich auf der VM gerade auch nicht installieren. Scheiß VM!



Das Problem mit dem Firefox hatte ich auch mal. Hast du das Plugin mal neu installiert und führst du Firefox als Admin aus?

Btw. wenn du keine Weboberfläche brauchst, warum nimmst du dann nicht den Player oder Workstation? Server ist ja mehr die Version fürs Netzwerk.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Jo, hab alles versucht. Firefox will einfach nicht.


Ist Workstation nicht kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, hab alles versucht. Firefox will einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Ist Workstation nicht kostenpflichtig?



Ja ist es; 30Tage kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Player wäre aber komplett kostenlos.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Server ist halt kostenlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und kaufen wollt ich eigentlich nichts. Den Player hab ich noch nicht verwendet, hört sich aber nicht so brauchbar an.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Den Player benutzt ich momentan und hab da keine Probleme; der einzige Nachteil zu Workstation ist, dass man nur einen Snapshot anlegen kann und die Performance etwas schlechter ist. Ok und es hat auch sonst weniger Funktionen.
Am Server hat mich gestört, dass der Dienst permanent im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Den kannst du ja auf manuelles Starten setzen. Dann wird er halt angeschubst, wenn man ihn braucht. Den Player muss ich mir mal ansehen, ob er von den Funktionen ausreichend wäre. Aber ne vernünftige Oberfläche brauch ich schon. Da soll ja später ein Datenbankserver darauf laufen, mit welchem meine Applikationen kommunizieren. Also ein gesundes Maß an Funktionalität brauch ich da schon.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Den kannst du ja auf manuelles Starten setzen. Dann wird er halt angeschubst, wenn man ihn braucht. Den Player muss ich mir mal ansehen, ob er von den Funktionen ausreichend wäre. Aber ne vernünftige Oberfläche brauch ich schon. Da soll ja später ein Datenbankserver darauf laufen, mit welchem meine Applikationen kommunizieren. Also ein gesundes Maß an Funktionalität brauch ich da schon.



Also der Player bringt alle grundlegenden Funktionen für eine Virtualisierung mit. Ich denke bis auf die Netzwerk/Webserver-Funktion vom VMware Server gibt es da keinen großartigen Unterschied. Du hast da dann halt ein eigenständiges Programm und musst nicht mehr mim Browser drauf zugreifen. Netzwerkkarten, Resourcen und das ganze Zeug kannst du normal zuweisen.

Aber ich überlege jetzt schon seit längerem ob ich mir mal Workstation kaufe. Da laufen dann auch Grafik-Anwendungen in den VMs, man hat ein besseres Snapshotmanagement und kann sogar direkt Videos mitschneiden. In der Testversion hatte ich sogar einen ESX virtuell am laufen^^


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Mir geht es eigentlich nur um einen SQL-Server, den ich brauche. Das ist der einzige Grund, warum ich eine virtuelle Maschine brauche. Erstens läuft SQL Enterprise eben nur auf einen Microsoft Server OS und zweitens hab ich die doch sehr umfangreiche Installation nicht gern auf meinen physikalischen System. Denn so schmeiß ich die virtuelle Maschine einfach in die Tonne und gut ist. SQL Server wieder spurlos zu entfernen macht einiges an Arbeit.

Und als positiver Nebeneffekt kann ich auch unbehelligt mit allen Sachen rumspielen, völlig egal, ob ich weiß, was ich tue oder nicht. Wenn es kaputt ist, weg damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Mai 2010)

Äh ja, hallo auch ihr beiden! *hust* :-D


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Mai 2010)

Klos wie gehts deiner Spinne?


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2010)

> Lieber Osama,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xondor (19. Mai 2010)

Liebe x*10^6 Zivilisten

RIP


----------



## Falathrim (19. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

???

D:

Moinmoin übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (19. Mai 2010)

Eben ne nette Mail angekommen, dass die Karte heute morgen verschickt wurde - er konnte mir aber keinen Grund nennen, warum nun noch 18&#8364; gefehlt hätten, war wahrscheinlich ein Fehler im System. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//achja.
Gestern Bestätigungsmail von Hardwareversand bekommen, heute stehen die Teile hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Klos wie gehts deiner Spinne?



Augenscheinlich ganz gut. Aber das Geschwür ist nach wie vor unverändert vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (19. Mai 2010)

Was hat der Tierarzt denn gesagt?


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2010)

Kannst du mit der eig. zu jedem Tierarzt latschen? o.o


@Klos:

*Debuggers don't remove Bugs...*


Spoiler



They only show them in Slow-Motion. xD




Und allgemein:

*Windows ist wie ein U-Boot...*


Spoiler



...öffnest du ein Fenster, bekommst du nur Probleme!


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin im Moment vom Pech verfolgt. Zuerst gehen mir meine Kopfhörer kaputt. Seit gestern funktioniert mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr, und heute kann ich mit der mittleren Maustaste nicht mehr klicken - nurnoch scrollen. Alles geht so langsam schrott :/


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Mai 2010)

Juten Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mir bitte jemand bei der Auswahl eines Fernsehers helfen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestenfalls er wäre nicht viel teurer als 300&#8364;

Wollte einen mit höchstens 32", HD-Ready reicht,da ich eh keine Blu-Rays schaue, keine PS3 besitze und keine HD- Kanäle empfangen kann.
Was noch wichtig wäre,wäre das man diesen noch an einer Wand aufhängen sollte, wobei das sicher eh mit den meisten gehen sollte.


Danke schonmal fals mir jemand hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 
könnte man z.B. denn hier aufhängen?
http://www.amazon.de...4278468&sr=1-14


----------



## Niranda (19. Mai 2010)

Manchmal verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die nicht vorsorgen.
Irgendwann empfängst auch du 1980x1080 Pixel und dann ärgerst du dich. Viel teurer sind die ja nicht.

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-650-Zoll-LCD-Fernseher-integriertem/dp/B001UK7FAC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274279595&sr=1-2


----------



## Crucial² (19. Mai 2010)

Der Erfinder & Gründer von Sennheiser ist heute gestorben. Klick for the News!

@Mirkoflame: Überschätze 32 Zoll nicht! Ist weniger als es auf den Bildern aussieht. Würde dir da schon eher was ab 40 Zoll Empfehlen!


----------



## Shefanix (19. Mai 2010)

Montag, nicht heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War buffed grad kurz down? :>


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Juten Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man könnte seinen PC über HDMI an den LCD anschliessen und so 720p/1080p Filme schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja den von dir verlinkten kann man über ne Wandhalterung: VESA (200 x 200) an die die Wand hängen 

wie weit sitzt du denn vom TV weg und wie ist der Betrachtungswinkel ?


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Naja je weiter du von dem Gerät weg sitzt, desto weniger merkt man dass es ein HD-Ready ist. 
Wobei 30" natürlich arg klein ist, das wäre ja ein großer PC-Monitor^^
Ich hatte eigentlich geplant einen 40" in mein Zimmer zu stellen, und jetzt bin ich froh dass meiner 50" hat; und selbst da ginge noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

@Klos: Gibt ein neues Update: http://www.chip.de/news/VirtualBox-3.2.0-Neue-Version-mit-Mac-OS-X-Support_42977786.html


----------



## Arosk (19. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das erinnert mich an Warrock, wo ich nach der Beta immer als Cheater beleidigt wurde als ich kranke Stats hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Klos: Gibt ein neues Update: http://www.chip.de/n...t_42977786.html





Im Endeffekt ist es ein beschissenes Drecksscheiss Ding


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es ein beschissenes Drecksscheiss Ding



Wie so... weil du nun kein Teuer MAC mehr kaufen musst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2010)

OS X auf einem PC ist nichts neues... aber für gewöhnlich kauft man sich einen Mac nicht nur wegen des OS.


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2010)

_Esp..das Kommentar kam von Sam..was erwartest du? Sachliche Kommentare zu einem Mac Produkt..? _


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich weis schon... wollt ich nur nicht so im Raum stehen lassen. 
Aber lassen wird das.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich den Rechner von meinen Eltern so lasse, und mir meinen MK-13 + ne Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hat wer erfahrung mit den Logitech Z-2300 2.1 ?


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Wollte Windows 7 installieren.. tjo, nach dem Ladebalken gabs ein Fehler. War mir so klar, dass nicht einmal was mit Windows im ersten Anlauf funktionieren kann.


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2010)

_Sora..du kannst es jetzt aber auch sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sora..du kannst es jetzt aber auch sein lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit irgendwas musste ich ja kommen, aber ist die Wahrheit.


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2010)

_Joa..jetzt habt ihr beide was rausgelassen und gut ist :>_


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa..jetzt habt ihr beide was rausgelassen und gut ist :>_



Ach ist doch Kinderkacke, SAM und Ich wissen es , dass es wenn, eh kein Ende haben wird und meistens auch nur Spass ist.

Aber wie gesagt, der Kaese ist noch nicht gerissen.

So Nebola92 hat was gefragt (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach ist doch Kinderkacke, SAM und Ich wissen es , dass es wenn, eh kein Ende haben wird und meistens auch nur Spass ist.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, der Kaese ist noch nicht gerissen.


Apple ist ne überteuert Bock wurst. 111111111111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Apple ist ne überteuert Bock wurst. 111111111111elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So jetzt reichts.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich den Rechner von meinen Eltern so lasse, und mir meinen MK-13 + ne Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi hole
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du denn anständiges Audioequipment für ne X-Fi?
Empfehlen würde ich dir in jedem Fall eine mit PCI-Slot. Die PCI-e-Karten machen öfter Treiberprobleme. Für X-Fis mit PCI-Port gibts auch häufiger gemoddete Treiber. Für meine X-Fi Titanium(PCIe) findet man sowas kaum und stabil schon gar nicht. Die Standardtreiber sind halt net so toll. :/

Mk13... mh... n Musashi tuts auch. Dann hast du wenigstens noch Platz im Gehäuse. Würde wetten, wenn du nen Mk13 mit Lüftern reinbaust hast du nachher keine Slots mehr frei für ne Soundkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> So Nebola92 hat was gefragt (:



Die 92 kannste ruhig weglassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komm ich mir mit meinem 17 jahren immer so jung vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Jungspund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a336091.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hast du denn anständiges Audioequipment für ne X-Fi?
> Empfehlen würde ich dir in jedem Fall eine mit PCI-Slot. Die PCI-e-Karten machen öfter Treiberprobleme. Für X-Fis mit PCI-Port gibts auch häufiger gemoddete Treiber. Für meine X-Fi Titanium(PCIe) findet man sowas kaum und stabil schon gar nicht. Die Standardtreiber sind halt net so toll. :/
> 
> Mk13... mh... n Musashi tuts auch. Dann hast du wenigstens noch Platz im Gehäuse. Würde wetten, wenn du nen Mk13 mit Lüftern reinbaust hast du nachher keine Slots mehr frei für ne Soundkarte.
> ...


Also als Boxen habe ich die Logitech Z.4 2.1

Was ist der Unterschied von der BULK und der Retail Version beider Karte ? ausser die paar Euro unterschied.

An das mit den Slots habe ich auch gedacht, nur weil habe mal gelesen im HWL das manche auch ne HD 5850 haben, und sich zwischen Musashi und MK-13 entscheiden mussten, nachdem sie den Musashi nahmen fanden sie es schade ums Geld, hätten lieber gleich den MK-13 nehmen sollen.




Kyragan schrieb:


> Jungspund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie mans nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

Bulk meist nur das Nötigste in Luftpolsterfolie und Retail halt richtig im Karton

Asus Xonar DX bzw. D1 kannst dir ja auch mal angucken


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Bulk: Karte + Treiber CD.
Retail: Hübscher Karton, Treiber CD, natürlich die Karte und eventuelle Extras. In welcher Form auch immer.

Da das Zeugs auch so sicher ankommt tuts ne Bulk Version, den Aufpreis ists nicht wert.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es ein beschissenes Drecksscheiss Ding



Muss man das verstehen, dass du deinen eigenen Post als Drecksscheiss Ding bezeichnest?^^


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen, dass du deinen eigenen Post als Drecksscheiss Ding bezeichnest?^^



Ja so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bulk: Karte + Treiber CD.
> Retail: Hübscher Karton, Treiber CD, natürlich die Karte und eventuelle Extras. In welcher Form auch immer.
> 
> Da das Zeugs auch so sicher ankommt tuts ne Bulk Version, den Aufpreis ists nicht wert.



Aber geht das klar mit den Z4 Boxen ?


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die Dinger nicht, keine Ahnung was sie zu leisten vermögen bzw. obs nen Unterschied macht.


----------



## EspCap (19. Mai 2010)

Yay, Combo-Strike. Apfelsaft umgeworfen und dabei neben der Tastatur auch noch das Notebook erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Also die Z.4 sind super, allerdings will ich mal den unterschied zwischen Standard Sound sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

könntest auch mal das probieren falls du passenden Realtek Chip hast : http://www.hardwarel...dec-655787.html

ansonsten würde ich ne Xonar DX/D1 kaufen damit kannst nix falsch machen für den Preis


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2010)

kann man Hüllen für Iphone 3G auch fürs 3GS benutzen?

überlegen mir gerade das hier zu kaufen. 


http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPhone_3G_Tradition.html


----------



## Mikroflame (19. Mai 2010)

Also. Ich weiß garantiert,dass ich in den nächsten 5 Jahren garantiert kein Full HD brauchen werde. Mal davon abgesehen das bei meiner Sitzdistanz eh höchst wahrscheinlich kaum ein Unterschied zu vermerken sein wird.
Zudem ist der verlinkte Fernseher doppelt so teuer wie mein geplantes Budget.
Ich Überschätze 32" nicht. Ich hatte selber 32" in meinem Zimmer hängen (Jedoch nicht mein eigener) und es war genug für mich. Auch haben wir bei meinen Eltern einen 32" Fernseher (Allerdings Röhre) und auch der kam mir nie zu klein vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achso, wenn ich Sitze bin ich ca 2 Meter entfernt, wenn ich liege ca 3 Meter.
Der Betrachtungswinkel liegt bei geschätzten 20Grad


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2010)

_Öh...?_


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

bei 3m schon relativ klein 

vertikaler Blickwickel meist schlimmer also nich zu hoch aufhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ansonsten würde ich ne Xonar DX/D1 kaufen damit kannst nix falsch machen für den Preis



Wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen soner X-Fi und ner Xonar ?

Aber generell habe ich schon öfter gelesen das man mit ASUS und Garantie bzw Service nur Probleme hat.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Bei Musik werden sie sich kaum was nehmen. Interessant wirds dann wenn EAX zum Einsatz kommt oder wenn du Stereo auf Raumklang emulierst. X-Fi Kombination mit guten Stereokopfhörern gibt nen fantastischen Raumklang. Diese Emulierung kann die X-Fi perfekt.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Mai 2010)

@Rethelion: Ich hab mir jetzt für VMWare Server ein kleines Tool geschrieben, daß die 5 Dienste alle zusammen startet oder stoppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie ging mir das händisch doch auf die Nerven, mich durch alle fünf Dienste zu klicken.^^


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Der Mensch ist ebend Faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Mai 2010)

Das wär mir immer noch zu nervig^^

Ich start einfach den Player und das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: So sieht er aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Weiss jemand eigentlich was mit Asoriel los ist?

Gibts den noch oder ist der schon fertig..


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei Musik werden sie sich kaum was nehmen. Interessant wirds dann wenn EAX zum Einsatz kommt oder wenn du Stereo auf Raumklang emulierst. X-Fi Kombination mit guten Stereokopfhörern gibt nen fantastischen Raumklang. Diese Emulierung kann die X-Fi perfekt.



EAX kannst da aber vernachlässigen den Unterschied wirst du nicht hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (19. Mai 2010)

Da kauft man sich ein Laptop fährt nach Hause packt den aus macht den an: überaschung ich habe einen Sprung im Display!!! Fahr mich wieder zurück. :-(


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

hö wie ? 

hattest ihn dort schon ausgepackt ?


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> kann man Hüllen für Iphone 3G auch fürs 3GS benutzen?
> 
> überlegen mir gerade das hier zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



3G und 3GS haben AFAIK das gleiche Gehäuse, insofern sollte es passen.
Davon abgesehen: Wenn du zu viel Geld hast, gibs mir. Da ists besser angelegt als in ner Handytasche für über 40€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Da ists besser angelegt als in ner Handytasche für über 40€.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Und in was, wenn man fragen darf? ;p


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

Muss noch Karten fürs With Full Force kaufen und ne SSD wär auch ganz nett!


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Muss noch Karten fürs With Full Force kaufen und ne SSD wär auch ganz nett!



Sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Joar so ne 40GB bzw vllt auch 80gb von Intel z.B. wäre mal was schickes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

nee die 40er bissl lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die 80GB recht erschwinglich und halt ausgereift im Schreiben nich die schnellste aber wayne

ich warte aber noch bis 3/4. Quartal mal schauen was sich noch tut

aber sone Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB mit TRIM geht jetzt schon gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Aber denke doch mal die schreibt trotzdem schneller als ne normale HD oder ?

So sollte es eig gehen oder ?

die X-Fi deshalb bei hwv damit ich mir nochmal Versandkosten spare ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 3G und 3GS haben AFAIK das gleiche Gehäuse, insofern sollte es passen.
> Davon abgesehen: Wenn du zu viel Geld hast, gibs mir. Da ists besser angelegt als in ner Handytasche für über 40€.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer hat gesagt das es mein Geld ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich zu viel Geld habe nimm ich lieber die Version. http://www.noreve.com/brand/Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPhone_Diamants.html


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Da sterben bestimmt 13 Kühe für 1cm² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nee die 40er bissl lahm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die 40er reicht doch als Systemplatte. Der Geschwindigkeitsboost wird im Vergleich zur HDD immens sein. Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist wirklich ziemlich langsam, aber imo ausreichend. Schon weil eh mehr als 80% aller Zugriffe auf ne OS Platte lesend statt finden. TRIM hat die kleine ja auch.

@Nebo jetz doch ne PCIe Karte? Wie gesagt, Treiber ist da so ne Sache. Hab aktuell den Standardtreiber drauf und der ist... "naja". Gemoddete Treiber gibts auch aber bisher haben alle bei mir nur Ärger verursacht. Für ne PCI-Soundkarte gibts da mehr Auswahl. Inklusive einer für die X-Fi angepassten Version der Auzentech Hometheater HD Treiber. Ich würde dann lieber zu ner Extreme Music oder so greifen.
Oder halt zu ner Xonar. Schlecht sind die net, haben zumindest anständige Treiber.


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

würde erstmal nur das wichtigste bestellen 

wenn du gehäuse hast ausmessen ob nich evtl. 140mm mit 120mm Befestigungen/Bohrungen gehn

auf was fürn Board und CPU soll das denn drauf ?


----------



## muehe (19. Mai 2010)

gibt doch genug andere vertrauenswürdige Shops ausser HWV du noch günstiger sind

shit Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne Xonar DX PCIe macht auch keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a312980.html nochmal angucken wie gesagt weiss ja nicht welche Grafik , CPU , Board ect.


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Man schmeckt der Kaese sche.... lecker.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2010)

Kein wunder er wird auch von der Schweiz Importiert. xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Nebo jetz doch ne PCIe Karte? Wie gesagt, Treiber ist da so ne Sache. Hab aktuell den Standardtreiber drauf und der ist... "naja". Gemoddete Treiber gibts auch aber bisher haben alle bei mir nur Ärger verursacht. Für ne PCI-Soundkarte gibts da mehr Auswahl. Inklusive einer für die X-Fi angepassten Version der Auzentech Hometheater HD Treiber. Ich würde dann lieber zu ner Extreme Music oder so greifen.
> Oder halt zu ner Xonar. Schlecht sind die net, haben zumindest anständige Treiber.


Gibt es die X-Fi denn auch nur in PCI ? 



muehe schrieb:


> würde erstmal nur das wichtigste bestellen
> 
> wenn du gehäuse hast ausmessen ob nich evtl. 140mm mit 120mm Befestigungen/Bohrungen gehn
> 
> auf was fürn Board und CPU soll das denn drauf ?


Also CPU ist nen Intel c2d E6750, den will ich dann halt übertakten.



muehe schrieb:


> http://preisvergleic...de/a312980.html nochmal angucken wie gesagt weiss ja nicht welche Grafik , CPU , Board ect.




Board weiß ich net wirklich im Moment gucke ich morgen mal nach was drauf steht. GPU ist ne 8600 GS glaub ich, ne passive, gespielt wird aber eh net, CPU steht ja oben bereits.

Wieviel unterschied ist zwischen dem Enermax und dem Cougar ?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gibt es die X-Fi denn auch nur in PCI ?



Gibt ja net nur eine X-Fi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau mal bei geizhals, da ist die Auswahl recht groß. Bei ner X-Fi würde ich den Kauf nicht überstürzen. Informier dich über die Karten und vor allem die dazu passenden Treiber und bild dir ne Meinung. Die X-Fi ist potentiell zwar n sehr geniales Stück Hardware aber halt auchn ziemlich zickiges in Sachen Treiber.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

bei der Grafikkarte kannst eigentlich schon nen 300W-350W 80+ nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit kannst dann auch noch ganz locker ne 5770 befeuern z.b.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kein wunder er wird auch von der Schweiz Importiert. xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweizer Käse hat immer einen viel zu neutralen Geschmack :/


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Magst Fußkäse lieber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Magst Fußkäse lieber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö...französischen und deutschen...das mit Fuß- und Eichelkäse sind andere...ich hab sowas nicht D:


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gibt ja net nur eine X-Fi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, das es net nur die X-Fi gibt weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher habe ich zwar nur gutes über die Xonar gelesen, aber nichts gutes über den Service von Asus selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich google mal bissel nach den Treibern und gucke weiter.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gibt ja net nur eine X-Fi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich Dussl hatte mir anfang des Jahres ne Xonar DS gekauft aber nach 3 Monaten wieder im Marktplatz gelandet und ne D1 gekauft

keine schlechte Karte aber für HD Filme DTS , Dolby nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch gesagt!

Französische Käse sind durchaus lecker. Das Schimmelzeugs mag ich net so, aber gibt ja noch genug andere Sorten. Hatten letztens einen mit Chili, sehr yummy.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

>_>


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2010)

Ohne mich waere hier doch nichts los. Wuerde ich nicht mit so Themen kommen, waere hier tote Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch gesagt!


Okay, das mit dem Fußkäse nehm ich zurück D: Trotzdem sollten wir das Thema nicht weiter ausführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Französische Käse sind durchaus lecker. Das Schimmelzeugs mag ich net so, aber gibt ja noch genug andere Sorten. Hatten letztens einen mit Chili, sehr yummy.


Käse aus allen möglichen Ländern können lecker sein. Hatte schon leckere aus Deutschland, Frankreich, Österreich, der Schweiz, Italien und sogar Spanien...ganz zu schweigen von Griechenland (Feta *yummy*). Ich wollte einfach nur einen schlechten Witz über die Schweiz reißen...und da kommt das Wort "neutral" halt schnell in den Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora:
Ist ja nicht so als ob ich viel da wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> und da kommt das Wort "neutral" halt schnell in den Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Point taken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Point taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist dasselbe wie mit der Genfer Konvention. Warum wurden die Kriegsrechte ausgerechnet in einem Land verfasst, das noch nie Krieg geführt hat?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Die Schweiz wird eh bald zum Mittelpunkt der Welt, wenn CERN wieder ihren Teilchenbeschleuniger anschmeißt und Schwarze Löcher erzeugt!


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Wurd der net bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verkauft ?


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wurd der net bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen verkauft ?



Ne, das war der Todesstern


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Ich gucke gerade verschiedene Shops rum und muss sagen, es lohnt sich garnet woanders zubestellen, Mindfactory ist nur paar Euro billiger, dafür bekommen die den Mugen und so erst am 28. geliefert.

Alternate ist mal echt nen Witz, was soll andem Kack Laden so toll sein, dass er immer so gelobt wird ? das ist so schweine teuer, die haben die PK-1 netmal, ohne PK-1 würde ich 20€ mehr bezahlen als bei HWV mit.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ne, das war der Todesstern



omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich gucke gerade verschiedene Shops rum und muss sagen, es lohnt sich garnet woanders zubestellen, Mindfactory ist nur paar Euro billiger, dafür bekommen die den Mugen und so erst am 28. geliefert.
> 
> Alternate ist mal echt nen Witz, was soll andem Kack Laden so toll sein, dass er immer so gelobt wird ? das ist so schweine teuer, die haben die PK-1 netmal, ohne PK-1 würde ich 20€ mehr bezahlen als bei HWV mit.



Alternate hat nen hervorragenden Support und ist extrem schnell wenns um den Versand etc. geht...ihr Service ist eben ein paar Dimensionen höher als bei Läden wie HWV, dafür zahlt man eben nen Aufpreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@muehe: War nurn Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

> @muehe: War nurn Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i know aber hat mich bissl amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Aber Ehrlich Fala, lieber warte ich 1-2 Tage länger als, 20/25 € mehr auszugeben, mir wurden bisher alle HWV Fragen per E-Mail beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich find jetzt auch net das HWV total langsam ist, so 1-3 tage halt, wobei Alternate ja meiste am nächsten Tag da ist.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

muehe: Das war der Sinn der Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebola: Ja du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt aber auch Leute, denen die paar Euro, seien es mal 100 oder so, nicht jucken, die sich dafür aber einen hervorragenden Service etc. erhoffen...wohlhabende Leute bzw. obere Mittelschicht eben...denen macht das nicht so wirklich was aus und die bestellen dann eben da. Ausserdem gibt es einfach Stammkundschaft, die vllt. in ihren Anfängen 1-2 Mal bei Alternate bestellt haben etc. und seitdem auf den Laden schwören...der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass ich derzeit einen Teufel tun würde bei Alternate zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin im Bett, gute Nacht (:


----------



## Crucial² (20. Mai 2010)

So, bin auch mal im Bett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

jut nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2010)

Starbucks Kaffee *schluerf*

Flamewar inc.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Starbucks stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trink mal guten frisch doppelt gerösteten aus Hamburg ausm Hafen von meiner Schwester ich trink nix anderes mehr


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2010)

Die haben hier Kaffee den gibts in Deutschland nicht, aber falls ich vorbei komme, gerne (:


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2010)

tztztz... *Kakao *4tw!


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2010)

Kakao? You ain't IT, sis!


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Mit welchem Programm (Free) lässt sich denn am besten ein Virus runterhauen? Bzw..womit versuche ich es am besten? Neu installieren will ich nur wenn ich keine andere Wahl hab (Windows - Laptop..bevor ihr fragt ...)_


----------



## Rethelion (20. Mai 2010)

Das kommt auf den Virus an.
Versuchs mal mit Malwarebytes Antimalware


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Der lässt mich das nicht ausführen..bzw..kommt immer die Frage ob ich dann mein Virusprogramm (was ich garnicht drauf hab - das ist natürlich der Virus) öffnen will..natürlich sag ich dann nein..

Er öffnet auch die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Seiten mit dem Internetexplorer..


Meine Fresse..das nervt vllt..hatte ich ja schon ewig nichtmehr..




Die Warnung lautet : Application cannot be executed. The file taskeng.exe is infectet. Do you want to activate ur antivirus software now?


Unten an der Uhr meint er : 

Details : 

Attack from : 
Attacked Port : 
Thread : 

ich will jetzt bloss nicht die IP reinschreiben..



/Edit : Kann ich die externe eben ranhauen um Daten zu sichern? Oder greift der die Externe mit an?
/Edit2 : http://antivirusutils.net/purchase?r=75.3&pgid=1 - das Programm soll ich laut Seite die sich immer öffnet etc. kaufen..
_


----------



## Rethelion (20. Mai 2010)

Das Programm das du verlinkt hast ist auf alle Fälle ein Fake-AV.
Hast du mal probiert das Teil im abgesicherten Modus zu löschen? Notfalls eine Boot-CD erstellen und mit der den PC scannen(obs beim Mac geht, ka^^).
Welches AV hattest du installiert?


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Ist unser alter Gammellaptop - da war garkeins drauf (wir sind froh wenn der mal angeht..)

Sind halt nur ne Menge Bilder etc drauf die ich wenn dann sichern will..kann ich die Externe kurz ranhauen und alles rüberziehen?


Wie startet man nochmal im abgesicherten Modus? Hab ich schon so ewig lang nichtmehr gemacht :x_


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Morgen Leute, das mir nicht gut geht bin ich heute zuhause geblieben, jetzt mal ne Frage.

Also habe nach geguckt nach dem Mobo, es ist ein Microstar MS - 7502. Dazu fand ich diesen Thread Klick

Die meinen man kann den kaum übertakten wegen dem Board, was meint Ihr nun, lohnt es sich dann den Mugen zuholen, klappt es wirklich, oder raucht mir das Board ab ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

Hab den gleichen Schädling wie painschkes


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute, das mir nicht gut geht bin ich heute zuhause geblieben.



Wer am Pc sitzen kann kann auch in die Schule!


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch seit kurz vor 11 @ home. Abschlussarbeiten rocken einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wer am Pc sitzen kann kann auch in die Schule!



Musst du nicht arbeiten oder so ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Musst du nicht arbeiten oder so ?



Das gute am arbeiten in einem Kleine Shop ist, das man an der Kasse einen Pc hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hab den gleichen Schädling wie painschkes



_Auch seid heute morgen? Komisch..

Kann mir noch jemand wegen meiner vorherigen Frage helfen?_


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Auch seid heute morgen? Komisch..
> _




Nein seit gestern abend.


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Im abgesicherten Modus klappts auch net..naja..muss ich wohl neu installieren..is ja auch kein Problem..ich mag bloss immernoch wissen ob ich jetzt die Externe wegen einiger Daten/Bilder ranstecken kann _


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2010)

Solange die Daten nicht infiziert sind sollte das eigentlich gehen. Zumindest gabs bei mir bislang nie Probleme :>


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Ist halt die Externe einere Bekannten..die is voll Daten..wenn da was is..Aua °_*_


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

Also als ich meinen Pc nichtmal hochfahren konnte wegen Schädlinge
habe ich eine neue Festplatte gekauft (die alte war nur 250 GB groß)
habe ich Windows auf die neue installiert und anschließend einfach Dateien
von der alten internen Festplatte rüberkopiert und da kann nix passieren ;D


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Jo..ziehe grad schon alles rüber.. :-)

Naja..seid 3 Jahren mal wieder ein Virus..und das ohne AV-Prog..mal schauen..vllt besorg ich mir doch mal eins.. :-)_


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Avast 5 , AntiVir reichen normalerweise dazu gibs ja noch gute Firewalls bzw. HIPS wie Comodo , Online Armor free , PC Tools Firewall

alles für umme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute, das mir nicht gut geht bin ich heute zuhause geblieben, jetzt mal ne Frage.
> 
> Also habe nach geguckt nach dem Mobo, es ist ein Microstar MS - 7502. Dazu fand ich diesen Thread Klick
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Avast 5 , AntiVir reichen normalerweise dazu gibs ja noch gute Firewalls bzw. HIPS wie Comodo , Online Armor free , PC Tools Firewall
> 
> alles für umme
> 
> ...



Threatfire und Immunet kannst noch dazunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Paini und Hotgoblin: Könnt ihr euch nicht irgendeine Live-CD runterladen und damit Backupen/Säubern?
Knoppix, Ubunut oder irgendeine RettungsCD von einem AV-Hersteller


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

@Nebo Immer dieser OEM-Crap... :/

Vom Preis macht es ja kaum was aus, ob du nen Mugen 2 oder nen anständigen Top-Blower kaufst. Leise sind beide auch. Theoretisch brauchts absolut keinen großen Towerkühler, aber du weißt ja wie das mit dem Silentwahn ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, das weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob ich denn mit dem Board OCn kann oder ob das abraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Nebola, willkommen im Club, lieg auch zu Hause im Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens Laptop ist heute angekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Du wirst einfach keine BIOS Einstellungen haben, die es dir erlauben zu overclocken. SetFSB wird dir nicht viel bringen, weil du dazu herausfinden müsstest was für ein Taktgeber auf dem Board sitzt. Das rauszukriegen ist dann doch nich so einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Threatfire hatte ich mal getestet geht so 

aber dann doch die Online Armor Premium und auch A-Squared(jetzt Emsi) Anti-Malware gekauft bzw. durch Aktion aus Gratis Key dadurch wurde es überflüssig


----------



## Rethelion (20. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> aber dann doch die Online Armor Premium gekauft dadurch wurde es überflüssig



OA hat mir irgendwie nicht zugesagt; da war das Interface schon so unübersichtlich und schnell wars auch nicht unbedingt.
Momentan läuft bei mir nur Avast&Threatfire, da merkt man fast gar nicht das es installiert ist.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

> OA hat mir irgendwie nicht zugesagt; da war das Interface schon so unübersichtlich und schnell wars auch nicht unbedingt.



och ist doch recht simpel und bremsen tuts auch nicht

unter Win7 64-Bit hab ich auch grad Avast5 und Malware Defender

hmm wollt Film gucken aber grad geschaut erst 2% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netload und Rapidshare gestern abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Paini und Hotgoblin: Könnt ihr euch nicht irgendeine Live-CD runterladen und damit Backupen/Säubern?
> Knoppix, Ubunut oder irgendeine RettungsCD von einem AV-Hersteller



Also wenn ichs mit der orginalen WIndows 7 DvD versuche steht entweder dran "bootmgr fehlt" oder "Betriebssystem fehlerhaft"
Das gleiche bei der recovery
im Abgesicherten Modus komme ich auch nichtmehr rein nach "CLASS*irgendwas*.SYS hörts auf und macht garnix mehr.

Kann keien Programme mehr außer Firefox ausführen.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Rapidshare gestern abgelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Computerbild kaufen! 2.70 für einen Monat, billiger gehts net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

mach platt und sichere danach gut ab 

hast du für Firefox auch ABP und NoScript ?


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> mach platt und sichere danach gut ab
> 
> hast du für Firefox auch ABP und NoScript ?



Wie denn wenn die recovery nicht funtioniert?

Außerdem brauche ich einiges von meinen Dokumenten und eine externe Festplatte habe ich nicht^^

Nur eine zweite und da kann ich Windowsn icht installieren da kommt auch immer "bootmgr fehlt" etc.

Und diese Firefoxaddons habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Nur eine Partition? Schieb halt wichtige Daten auf ne andere Partition und dann bootest du von der Win7 Installations-DVD, formatierst C und setzt Win7 neu auf.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Computerbild kaufen! 2.70 für einen Monat, billiger gehts net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
nee nehm meist 3-6 Monate bei Rapidshare , Netload und Share-Online falls mal Parts fehlen oder was offline ist


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Kyra was meinste jetzt wegen dem Board ? rauchts ab oder soll ichs probieren ?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Abrauchen wirds sicher nicht. Die Frage ist, wenn es denn überhaupt Overclockingfunktionen bietet, wann es dicht macht. Viel wirds nicht bringen imo.
Bezweifle, dass man da überhaupt was in Richtung Takt und Spannungen einstellen kann.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Gibts denn nen Board für den Sockel das besser geeignet wäre ?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Genug. Die Frage ist am Ende halt, was du reinstecken willst und ob die Leistung überhaupt gebraucht wird. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass man für den reinen Office- und Internetbetrieb ne übertaktete CPU braucht. Das bewältigt auchn Subnotebook mit CULV-CPU. 
Schnall einfach nen anständigen Kühler drauf der mit niedrigen Drehzahlen angenehm kühlt und gut ist. Dann ist Ruhe in der Kiste.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Mai 2010)

So da bin ich wieder...

Also habe alles versucht auch von der DvD zu booten und kam auch mal in den Abgesicherten Modus rein
als ich drinnen war mein Pc neugestartet bei "Windows Installation zurücksetzten" das gleiche.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Genug. Die Frage ist am Ende halt, was du reinstecken willst und ob die Leistung überhaupt gebraucht wird. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass man für den reinen Office- und Internetbetrieb ne übertaktete CPU braucht. Das bewältigt auchn Subnotebook mit CULV-CPU.
> Schnall einfach nen anständigen Kühler drauf der mit niedrigen Drehzahlen angenehm kühlt und gut ist. Dann ist Ruhe in der Kiste.



Katana 3 , Shuriken o.ä. sollte reichen

ansonsten guck mal nach dem MSI P45-C51

aber für sone Surf/Office Gurke brauchst wie gesagt kein OC


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Passt der Mugen überhaupt auf den Sockel ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Der Mugen 2 passt sogar auf den (ur)alten Sockel 478. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab selbst n LGA775 System und er sitzt.


----------



## muehe (20. Mai 2010)

hatte den Infinity also Vorgänger vom Mugen (1) aber PushPins sucken also Prolimatech drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2010)

_Bin auch wieder da..war noch unterwegs..hab jetzt einfach neu aufgesetzt & gut war.._


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Rofl. Ich krieg das Gehäuse nicht auf. <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hö wie ?
> 
> hattest ihn dort schon ausgepackt ?


Nö aber das werde ich mit dem ersatz machen. Fahre nicht zum 5 mal 25km...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Mai 2010)

Ich kann einfach nur sagen Genial !!!!!!! 

das ihr wisst von was ich spreche. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73BezSKcjp8


xD 

Besonders der MP! xD


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Gleich gehts los!
Eishockey WM Viertelfinale: Deutschland vs. Schweiz!
YAY!

schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!11


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2010)

Eishockey... brauch man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bester Sport wo gibt -> e-sports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Pff, wir können net gewinnen. Entweder wir verlieren direkt, oder wenn wir gewinnen holen sie Ihren Teilchenbeschleuniger und pusten uns weg.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eishockey... brauch man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eishockey bester Sport!


----------



## Shefanix (20. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich Fußball, da bin ich aber heute blutend von weggegangen xD


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2010)

@Sam: Meine Version kommt auch morgen an. Heut vorbestellt, morgen da -> so laeuft es bei Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nur sagen Genial !!!!!!!
> 
> das ihr wisst von was ich spreche.
> 
> ...



Ich wills für Pc :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn es für Pc kommt verkauf ich meine PS3 Version und kauf mir die PC Version.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Deutschland 1 : 0 Hinterweltler


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Yes. Sieht gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ist das Schlimm, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher auf Slot 2 &'nd 3 liegt?
Der erste ist leider durch den Lüfter leeeeeeeeeicht versperrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Musst halt schaun, dass es von den Farben passt damit Dual Channel aktiv ist. Keine Ahnung, wie das auf deinem Board geregelt ist.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2010)

Dann stecks doch auf 2 und 4, sonst hast du keinen DualChannel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Gibt es überhaupt Boards die bei 1+2 oder 3+4 Dualchannel machen? Hab ich noch nie gesehen bzw. ich erinnere mich zumindest nicht daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ersten beiden sind blau, die anderen beiden weiß. Also auf 3. und 4 legen?


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Muss net sein. Bei einigen Boards ists 1&2 bzw. 3&4, bei anderen 1&3 bzw. 2&4. Ist ja durch die Farben erkennbar. 
Ansonsten Lüfter abmachen, RAM drauf, Lüfter wieder drauf und gut ist. Oder sind die Heatspreader so hoch, dass das net passt?

Edit: In dem Falle dann 3&4, ja.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ist das UD4 Board von Gigabyte, aber ok. 1 und 2 sind blau, 3 und 4 sind weiß. Stecken nun in 3 und 4 fest. ^^


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2010)

Hm, interessant. Ich hab zu lange keinen PC mehr gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade das erste Mal dabei. 
Ich sag nur, der Mugen war eine Qual. xD Frag mich, wie man das Ding ohne komplett Ausbau hätte einbauen sollen ^.^
aber dnake. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Teil ist nicht gerade ein Spaß beim Einbauen... hat mich auch etwas Nerven gekostet. Beim zweiten mal (hab die WLP gewechselt) gings dann aber flotter...
Wobei ich mich im Nachhinein ein bisschen ärgere, dass ich nicht gleich ein H50 oder sowas genommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

brummende Pumpe, no need. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mugen 2 ist P/L technisch echt top. Find aktuell das Matterhorn top, sowohl vom Aussehen als auch der Leistung.

Ansonsten wird das nächste Update an Hardware bei mir wohl ne MSI R5770 HAWK sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2010)

Ok, da ist auch was dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, unzufrieden bin ich ja auch nicht mit dem Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal schauen was für meinen Rechner als nächstes dran ist.
Ne Postville wäre nett, andererseits schwitzt die Graka teilweise auch schon ganz schön. Mal sehen...


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Meine gibt unter Last hässliche Geräusche ab, sind wohl die VRMs. Wird also mal Zeit. Wenn man dann schon mal 20 wird, in meinem Fall nächste Woche, kann man auch direkt seine Eltern schröpfen. ;D
Nur doof, dass das Ding aktuell nirgends lieferbar ist. :/


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Hmmm. Ich frag mich gerade, wie ich das Laufwerk in das Xigmatek Midgard einbauen soll, bzw. wie ich diese Ding da vorne abbekomme xD


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2010)

Die Blenden kann man sicher ausbauen oder rausbrechen. 
Ich schätze eher mal auf ausbauen, aber raus bekommt man sie auf jeden Fall irgenwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Graka ist zum Glück noch in Ordnung, nur dreht sie teilweise so stark dass man sie sogar durch das Headset hört... naja, ich werd den Rechner morgen sowieso mal durchpusten, am Montag ist Lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ich frag mich gerade, wie ich das Laufwerk in das Xigmatek Midgard einbauen soll, bzw. wie ich diese Ding da vorne abbekomme xD



Front mit nem beherzten Griff abziehen. Dann siehst du wie die Meshgitter von innen festgeklemmt sind.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2010)

Erz, beide Gehäuse Seiten Abnehmen und vorne sind mit so Nieten/Pushpins/Dübel, wie mans auch nennen will die Front am Case befestigt, die Rausdrücken, abnehmen, Gitter vom Case, sprich das im Schaft oben raus"brechen" und Laufwerk rein.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke hat geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar gehen diese Orangenen Dinger nicht, aber das sitzt eig. so bombenferst.

/edit
Doch, jetzt gehen sie - vergessen, Klappe noch davor zu machen xd


----------



## Niranda (21. Mai 2010)

Hey ihr Nasen =)

ich freu mich so - weiß nicht wieso, aber...
es ist so ein schöner Tag <3
Sonneee <3
Pfingst-WE <3

jaaahaaa =) ich fühl mich richtig gut ^-^

gehts nur mir so? o.o


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

ich bin heut voll depressiv und hab Selbstmordgedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. Mai 2010)

du emo ^^


Bei Fahrzeugen:
Was ist besser? Kettenantrieb oder Riemenantrieb? Bzw kraftübertragung ist es ja...


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

Riemen 

oO


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

Morgen, bin so fertig heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern wie immer zu lange gezockt.

*Was macht ihr am Wochenende?* Also meins wird sehr ruhig, heute Abend zwar Geburtstagsfeier von nem Freund, aber ich hab vor nichts zu trinken. Und am Samstag + Sonntag Abend werd ich daheim bleiben und Zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Morgen, bin so fertig heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Sieg von Bayern München gegen Inter feiern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

*NIEMALS! Argh, ich hasse die Bayern.*


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

das ist egal wenns international bzw. europäisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. Mai 2010)

@kuh bzw mu(e)h(e): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War dein "Riemen oO" ne frage oder ne antwort?
Und wenn letzteres:
Warum?^^


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

das war die Antwort 

langlebiger , wartungsärmer(weniger Nachspannen) , geringeres Lastwechselspiel (wird bei deinem Teil natürlich keine grosse Rolle spielen) , Geräusche , kein Dreck(Öl,Schmierstoffe)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn man Bayern-Hasser ist, für Inter kann man ja wohl kaum sein. Die Italiener können nichts, außer Spiele zerstören. Siehe gegen Barcelona. Einfach nur lächerlich mit der kompletten Mannschaft hinten drin stehen und die Bälle rausschlagen, während vorn nicht mal versucht wird, nen Ball zu bekommen. Inter ist ein Witz. Defensiv spielen ist schön und gut, aber irgendwo hört der Spass auf.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> du emo ^^
> 
> 
> Bei Fahrzeugen:
> Was ist besser? Kettenantrieb oder Riemenantrieb? Bzw kraftübertragung ist es ja...



Kette. Die verschleißt nicht. Ein (Keil)riemen muss nach ner bestimmten Laufleistung gewechselt werden, weil er irgendwann reißt. Gerissener Keilriemen: Net so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fußballtopic Bin eigentlich kein Bayernfan, aber van Gaal ist mir zusehends sympatischer geworden bzw. die ganze Bayernriege. Außerdem spielen sie nen schönen, attraktiven Fußball. Kann man von Inter nicht grad behaupten, ist halt n Mix aus Morinho-Bollwerk und italienischem Defensivgerumpel. Also auf gehts Bayern, Champions League holen! Die Frauen habens ja gestern vorgemacht, wie es geht: Turbine Potsdam(Deutscher Meister!) hat gegen Olympique Lyon gestern nach Elfmeterschießen die CL der Frauen gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

du gehst jetzt aber von Zahnriemen bzw. Steuerkette aus 

geht ja um den Antrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> italienischem Defensivgerumpel



Catenaccio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Missversteh ich da grad was und wir sprechen also nicht von der Kette/dem Riemen die/der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Bewegungen der Nockenwelle auf die Ventile übertragen werden damit der Motor Luft und Sprit bekommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es darum geht vom Motor Kraft auf ne Achse zu übertragen würde ich wohl auch an Riemen denke. Im Motorbau liegt die Kette vorn. :S


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

jup Antrieb 

ansonsten beim Auto Steuerkette wie beim Benz , BMW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

NB 81°C bei einem ga-ma770-ud3... wird der Wert falsch ausgelesen oder stimmt das so?


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

nee die wär tot 

womit hast das ausgelesen ?


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

HWM, zeigt mir aber immer 81°C an, selbst direkt nach dem hochfahren.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Hat sicherlich der Sensor was weg.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Hab grad per Google gefunden, offizielles Statement von Gigabyte, das dieser Wert falsch ausgelesen wird und man ihn ignorieren soll. 81°C wäre schon zu heftig, dafür läuft der PC zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Grad mal den Subwoofer von meinem 5.1 Sys umgestellt. Saß vorher dafür "in der falschen Ecke", weil das System eigentlich so aufgestellt war dass der Sound beim TV gucken passt. Da ich aber mehr zocke/Musik höre am PC als TV schaue hab ich den Sub mal in meine Ecke umgestellt. Endlich wieder n bisschen Gewummse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Mist, Grafikkarte ist heute nicht angekommen <.<
NUn kann ich garnicht den PC testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

hast keine alte mehr zu liegen ?


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Frauen habens ja gestern vorgemacht, wie es geht: Turbine Potsdam(Deutscher Meister!) hat gegen Olympique Lyon gestern nach Elfmeterschießen die CL der Frauen gewonnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs Elfmeterschießen nicht gesehen, aber davor, omg wie unglaublich langweilig war das denn.

Einer schießt, Einwurf, Kopfball, Einwurf, alles 10 Sekunden war einwurf, das ging mir so auf die nerven, habe ich Family Guy geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Grad mal den Subwoofer von meinem 5.1 Sys umgestellt. Saß vorher dafür "in der falschen Ecke", weil das System eigentlich so aufgestellt war dass der Sound beim TV gucken passt. Da ich aber mehr zocke/Musik höre am PC als TV schaue hab ich den Sub mal in meine Ecke umgestellt. Endlich wieder n bisschen Gewummse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gutes 5.1 System mach ich mir Ende des Jahres mal Gedanken hab momentan im Wohnzimmer das Edifier S530D 2.1 und Schlafzimmer das kleine C2

reicht mir erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Naja ist nurn älteres Heimkinosystem, also mit nem DVD-Player und FM-Empfänger. Das hab ich in Ermangelung eines Headsets/Kopfhörern einfach an den PC gehangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Was ihr nur alle immer gegen Bayern habt. Ohne dem FC wäre der deutsche Fussball am Boden. Bayern ist die einzige Mannschaft, die international was reißen kann.
Und alles was sie haben, daß haben sie selbst erarbeitet. Da kam nicht eben mal ein Milliadär und schob ihnen Kohle in den Arsch.


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

Bayern macht den Deutschen Fußball eher kaputt, indem sie jeden guten deutschen Spieler kaufen und auf der Bank vergammeln lassen.

*Aber wunder dich nicht über meine Meinung, bin Sechzger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

is ja glaube der "gesundeste" Klub der Welt was Finanzen angeht


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Absolut war.
Was mich an Bayern oft gestört hat war ihre Einkaufspolitik. Statt internationale Topstars in die Liga zu holen haben sie ihre Konkurrenten in Deutschland geschwächt in dem sie deren Spieler gekauft haben. Dass die Bayern für alle Spieler in diesem Land wohl ne Art Traumverein sind und auch genug Kohle haben für Transfers und Gehälter ist halt auch kein Geheimnis. Ich fands immer n bisschen fadenscheinig sich bestes Team Deutschlands zu nennen, in dem man anderen Vereinen die Talente wegkauft.
Zumindest wirkte es oft auf mich so.
Dazu kamen mir die Fans oft wie unbegeisterte Snobs vor. Da waren mir Fans ausm Pott oder von Vereinen wie St.Pauli oder dem FC Kaiserslautern viel sympatischer, weil sie das Fansein viel mehr verkörperten.

Dieses Jahr hat sich mein Bild allerdings wirklich gewandelt. Nicht nur, weil van Gaal als Mensch von Monat zu Monat sympatischer wurde, auch Uli Hoeneß ist imo einer der für dieses positiv(ere) Bild verantwortlich ist. Früher wirkte er öfter arrogant und hochnäsig. Da hat sich imo einiges getan.
Auch die Fans wirken mehr wie Fans als bloße erfolgshungrige Fahnenschwenker. Die Choreografie zum Halbfinalhinspiel in der Allianzarena war das gigantischste, was ich je gesehn hab. Der Wahnsinn!

Davon abgesehen spielen die Bayern in Deutschland aktuell nicht nur den besten sondern auch den schönsten Fußball. Vor allem aber können die Bayern von sich behaupten sich alles selbst erarbeitet zu haben ohne in finanzielle Schieflage zu geraten. Dortmund war Ende der 90er und gegen 2002 auch noch mal sehr erfolgreich, aber dann hat die Schuldenfalle zugeschlagen. Schalke hats nie groß gerissen, aber steht finanziell mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
Internationale Topvereine, wie Barca, Real, ManU, Arsenal oder Chelsea brauchten erst nen Milliardär der Lust hatte Geld zu versenken. Ohne diese Gönner bzw. die Möglichkeit in den Statuten der Verbände, dass Privatpersonen Vereine besitzen wären die allesamt schon weg vom Fenster. Erst recht, wenn man deutsche Lizenzierungsmethoden als Maßstab nehmen würde.
Die Bayern, insbesondere Uli Hoeneß, haben über Jahrzehnte hart für den Erfolg dieses Vereins gearbeitet.
Irgendwann trägt diese Arbeit Früchte und das scheint diese Saison der Fall zu sein. Ich wünsche es den Bayern und vor allem wünsche ichs dem deutschen Fußball. Wir brauchen den 4. Championsleague Platz!


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde die Schalke gegen Dortmund Spiele, geil. Soruhig am Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auch die Fans wirken mehr wie Fans als bloße erfolgshungrige Fahnenschwenker. Die Choreografie zum Halbfinalhinspiel in der Allianzarena war das gigantischste, was ich je gesehn hab. Der Wahnsinn!



Sehe ich ganz anders, gerade in letzter Zeit, als Bayern das Double gewann und ins Finale einzog, hab ich schon sehr deutlich gemerkt wie die sog. "Erfolgs-Fans" und "Möchtegern-Fans" aus den Löchern gekrochen kamen! Klar hat auch ein FC Bayern "gute" Fans, aber nicht im Vergleich mit einem Borussia Dortmund oder einem St. Pauli. 

Finde es zudem extrem lächerlich wie die ganzen "Mädchen" jetzt auf "Uiii Bayern ist so tolliiii <3" machen. Einfach schlimm. 



> Wir brauchen den 4. Championsleague Platz!



Und wofür? In den letzten paar Jahren konnte sich immer nur maximal 1 Deutscher Verein einigermaßen weit in der Championsleague durchsetzen. Wir haben aktuell (und auch in naher Zukunft) einfach keine 4 sehr guten deutsche Vereine. Da ist Bayern und Schalke, vielleicht noch Bremen oder so... Aber dann wirds schon sehr eng.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

Leverkusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am zum Ende jetzt ganzschön abgebaut


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

Ach, ein Leverkusen ist heute Hui und morgen wieder Pfui. Von konstanter, guter Leistung keine Spur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Oh nein Fussball, auch wenn ich es selber mal 2-3 Jahre gespielt habe, aber .. nee. *neues Forum such*


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

würd ich so nich sagen 

hab allerdings auch Verletzungen , Ausfälle nich sonderlich verfolgt

Trainer is aber top

mal schauen was mit Kroos wird ist ja auch nur von den Bayern ausgeliehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Oh nein Fussball, auch wenn ich es selber mal 2-3 Jahre gespielt habe, aber .. nee. *neues Forum such*



das legt sich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Je mehr Vereine international spielen umso mehr Vereine gibt es die durch die Prämienausschüttung der UEFA an Geld kommen und somit in bessere Spieler investieren können. Das hebt das Niveau der ganzen Liga.

Was die Vereine angeht: Du darfst nicht nach der aktuellen Form in der BL schauen. Schalke wird international schnell Probleme kriegen, weil die kaum Spieler mit internationaler Erfahrung haben. Ich sehe aktuell nur einen Spieler auf CL-Niveau: Jeferson Farfan. Manuel Neuer muss noch beweisen, was er international kann; zutrauen würde ichs ihm.
Ich finde auch ein BVB kann wieder erfolgreich international spielen. Wenn auch erstmal in der Europaleague. Bremen ist so ne Sache, die spielen nen schönen Fußball nach vorn aber hinten wackelts gewaltig. Da muss sich Tomas Schaaf was einfallen lassen. Für die K.O-Runde sind sie in jedem Fall gut und dort winken auch wieder 2 stelligen Millionenbeträge.
Da wo Geld reinkommt, kann mans auch ausgeben. Die Fernsehgelder und Sponsorengelder sind in Deutschland nunmal nicht so hoch wie in England oder Spanien. Das internationale Geschäft ist einfach unglaublich lukrativ, es muss einfach Ziel der Vereine des oberen Tabellendrittels sein jedes Jahr internat. zu spielen, nach Möglichkeit Championsleague. Das macht die Liga wesentlich interessanter und lockt dann auch Spieler wie eben Ribery oder Robben. 
Der HSV hat gestern zugeschlagen und Affelay gekauft, toller Spieler. Van Nistelrooy will auch bleiben. Solche Leute tun der Liga gut, auch solche Leute wie Lucas Barios vom BVB. Die gibts halt nur, wenn eisern gewirtschaftet wird und Tabellenplätze eingefahren werden die Teilnahme an CL oder Europaleague ermöglichen.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Kann jemand was zu dem WinTV Problem sagen...

Achja, bei http://www.progdvb.com/ stürzt es auch instant ab wenn ich den device manager öffnen will.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

hab ich leider keine Erfahrung mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Sooo.
Nun muss ich mir Hilfe besorgen xD
Komm mit der Verkabelung überhaupt nicht klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. Mai 2010)

@Kyra: Klar, rein wirtschaftlich gesehen wünscht sich jeder Verein eine Teilnahme an Internationalen Turnieren. Aber: Mir als Deutscher ists einfach unangenehm wenn ich ständig sehen muss wie unsere Vereine International voll abkacken. Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Mainboardhandbuch und Netzteilhandbuch helfen oft. 
Wenn du irgendwo nicht weißt was wohin schreib doch einfach, um was für nen Stecker es sich handelt Dann können wir sicherlich auch weiterhelfen.

@Crucial Eine Nichtteilnahme macht das aber auch nicht besser, weil es dann über Jahre und Jahrzehnte weiterhin immer noch nur einen Verein geben wird der in der Lage ist zu bestehen. Andere Vereine müssen da rein, wenn auch fürn paar Jahre nur bis zum Achtelfinale. So kommen dann halt jedes Jahr mehrstelligen Millionenbeträge rein mit denen man sich verstärken kann um letztendlich weiter zu kommen. Jeder fängt klein an und der deutsche Fußball hat dank der vielen Fans eine hervorragende Ausgangsposition um nach vielen Jahren mal wieder was zu reißen.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja mal auf die WM gespannt, das wird eh nix werden mit Deutschland.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Boah ich dreh gleich durch, es gibt einfach keine Lösung für das Problem <.<


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

inwiefern Verkabelung meinst du die kleinen unten PWRButton , ResetButton , Leds usw. ?

Rest erklärt meist selbst bzw. passt anders garnicht z.b. 4+(4) EPS , 20+(4) ATX

steht eigentlich alles aufm Board bzw. Handbuck und die bunten sind + und weiss - 

Schrift an den Steckern sollte meist nach unten zeigen kommt aber auch bissl aufs Gehäuse an


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf die WM gespannt, das wird eh nix werden mit Deutschland.



Bin mal gespannt, obs ne Trotzreaktion gibt und die Mannschaft mit fantastischen Leistungen reagiert oder ob sie dran kaputtgeht. Bin aber der Meinung, dass das System Löw so nicht weiter bestehen sollte. Diese Schwabensektion wirkt auf mich sehr wie ne Vetternwirtschaft. Es ist nicht klar erkennbar wie der Bundestrainer seine Spieler aussucht, man vermisst einfach das optische Leistungsprinzip.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf die WM gespannt, das wird eh nix werden mit Deutschland.



Da kommen Ausreden wie:

Der Ball war zu rund, die Schuhe waren zu eng.. das Tor war zu gross. Das Klima war zu warm. 

Die Hose hat gezwickt.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Man merkt, daß ihr nicht viel Ahnung von Fussball habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grund, warum Bayern kaum internationale Stars holt, ist die Tatsache, daß die wirklich guten Spieler lieber nach Spanien oder England gehen. Wenn ihr das ganze Transfergeschehen etwas mitverfolgen würdet, dann müsstet ihr wissen, daß Bayern schon oft versucht hat, internationale Stars zu verpflichten. Das Ende vom Lied war immer, daß sie eben nach Spanien oder England gegangen sind. Mit der englischen Liga kann die Bundesliga nicht im Ansatz mithalten und in Spanien lockt allein schon das Wetter, was man von Deutschland nicht behaupten kann.

Es ist also nicht so einfach, die wirklich guten Jungs nach Deutschland zu holen. Und wenn mal jemand mit Weltklasseformat da ist, dann musst du alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, nur das er bleibt. Siehe Ribery.

Es ist ja allein schon schwer, die guten Bundesliga-Spieler dazu zu bewegen, in Deutschland zu bleiben. Hat jemand mal Klasse, wie zum Beispiel Diego, dann lockt das Ausland und dagegen musst du erstmal ankämpfen können.

Und das Bayern jetzt wirklich gute Spieler auf der Bank vergammeln lässt, daß kann man auch nicht behaupten. Wer Leistung bringt, der spielt auch. Aber eine Pfeife wie Gomes gehört aktuell auf die Bank. War sowieso die größte Fehlinvestion. Wusste ich aber von Anfang an, nur glaubte mir keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bayern ist die einzige Mannschaft, die die Bundesliga vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit bewahrt, verglichen mit Ligen wie Italien, Spanien oder gar England. Und wenn es Bayern nicht gebe, dann würden die guten Spieler der Bundesliga halt ins Ausland gehen.

Denn außer Bayern kann auch finanziell keiner nur annährend mit den ausländischen Vereinen mithalten. Die kacken nämlich drauf. Die verschulden sich einfach mal, was sie auch gefahrloser machen können, da sie allein schon vom Fernsehen her ganz andere Einnahmen haben, als in der Bundesliga.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Was ist den Zeitungen stimmt ist einfach falsch.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

was aber ankotzt sind die 3 Spiele Sperre für Ribery und das er morgen fehlt 

dabei wars ja grade mal dunkelgelb bzw. hellrot 

nen Vorsatz oder grobe Unsportlickeit konnte man da nicht unterstellen waren halt Millisekunden


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Es gibt da so einen allgemeinen Fußball Thread, ich glaube kaum das Fußball was mit Technik zu tun hat xD


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Erwähne bitte nicht Italien. Die haben wir nicht aus Versehen in der Statistik überholt. In Italien gibt es nur noch große Namen, aber keine großen Spieler mehr. Dass ein Snejder bei Inter spielt kommt nur zu Stande, weil Real ihn ähnlich wie Robben loswerden wollte. Die Stadien sind schlecht besucht und teils marode, dazu kommen dann so Nazigeschichten wie bei Lazio Rom und der Tatsache, dass der italienische Fußball einfach n unansehnliches Geholze ist.
Juventus, AS Roma und die Mailänder Vereine sind am Ende nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst. Einzig Inter reißt da noch was, was sie am Ende aber ausschließlich Morinho zu verdanken haben der eh so schnell wie möglich weg will.

Die Bundesliga hat durchweg hochmoderne Stadien, die oft voll sind. Selbst Verine im tiefsten Abstiegskampf die der FC Nürnberg oder letzte Saison Hertha BSC locken 40000+ Zuschauer an, die Liga hat ein allgemein recht enges Niveau. Natürlich stoßen einige Vereine heraus, wie eben der FC Bayern oder gegen Ende der 90er und unter Sammer der BVB aber in der BL kann immer noch jeder gegen jeden gewinnen.
Wenn ich nach Spanien schau, seh ich dort so Gammeltruppen wie Getafe die gegen Multimillionentruppen wie Barca spielen und immer die Hucke vollkriegen.
Deutschland hat aktuell nur einen Top-Verein, den FCB.

Ein England hast du die großen vier ManU, Arsenal, Chelsea und Liverpool. Dazu gesellen sich dann Vereine wie ManCity oder Tottenham.
In Spanien sind die großen vier Barca, Real, Valencia und Sevilla. Im erweiterten Kreis hast da noch Atletico Madrid. Danach hörts halt auch auf. Da kommen so Durchschnittsvereine, wie Mallorca die auch net viel reißen.
Dahinter kommen überall nur Gammeltruppen und Abstiegskandidaten, die auch rein finanziell nicht mithalten können. Bestes Beispiel: FC Portsmouth in England. Finalist im FA-CUP aber offiziell abgestiegen, weil hoch verschuldet.
In Deutschland bemüht man sich die Vereine am Leben zu halten und teilt die Fernsehgelder entsprechend auf. Das führt zwar zu ner ausgeglicheneren Liga, allerdings auch zu einer weniger hochklassigen weil internationale Hochkaräter fehlen.

Mit dem "Niedergang" Italiens bietet sich jetzt allerdings die Möglichkeit mehr international zu spielen und somit an mehr Geld zu kommen. Nur so führt der Weg aus dem Niemandsland Europas hinaus. Diese Saison war n guter Anfang, den Bayern noch krönen kann. Auch wenn Wolfsburg und Hamburg am Ende rausgeflogen sind haben sie zumindest Viertel- bzw. Halbfinale der Europaleague erreicht. Immerhin gegen den Finalisten ausgeschieden. Das warn Anfang.

Mal schaun, was Schalke nächste Saison in der CL reißen kann und wie es bei Bremen aussieht. Dem BVB trau ich in der EL schon einiges zu, genauso wie Leverkusen.

@muehe Rot wars, allerdings nicht für 3 Spiele. Ein Spiel wegen einem groben Foul und gut ist. Die UEFA hats als Tätlichkeit ausgelegt, was schlicht unglaublicher Schwachsinn ist. Manchmal glaub ich dann doch, dass es stimmt was Uli Hoeneß gesagt hat: Es sind zu viele Italiener da drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vote 4 Beckenbauer als UEFA Präsident!


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

@Arosk, Und ?


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Warum wird in der Bild Zeitungen oder wo es stand angezeigt: Ballack ist verletzt, ist es ein aus fuer die WM?

Die kriegen Geld ohne Ende, das sind Profil-Fussballer und haben Jahre lang Zeit sich fuer so eine Meisterschaft vorzubereiten und dann wird am Ende da was zusammen gekickt, das ist ohne Worte.


Dann werden immer Ausreden gesucht wie: Wir hatten nicht genug Baelle.. die Traningsanlagen entsprachen nicht unseren Vorstellungen.. bla bla.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Ballack fährt doch garnicht mit zu WM oder ?

Und wenn schon, Bild stinkt eh.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Naja Sora unterschätz mal nicht das Niveau eines solchen Turniers. Da musst du n klares System haben auf dass du deine Spieler hin aussuchst und dementsprechend vorbereitest. Das fängt bei Laufwegen an und hört bei Deckungsarbeit noch nicht auf.
Einfach hinstellen und kicken, wie aufm Schulhof funktioniert halt nicht. Das Versagen aber am Ausfall eines einzigen Spielers festzumachen ist wirklich Schwachsinn, auch wenn er sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir klar. Aber das ist denen Ihr Beruf, sie haben genug Zeit dafuer. Da sollte schon was erwartet werden, aber manchmal denkst du dir. Wie kann man den Ball nur vorm Tor vorbeischiessen. Da kommt z.B. der Podolski angerannt, schiesst drauf und dann Meilenweit drueber. Das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Mai 2010)

Es ist ja nicht grado so, dass die Spieler unter Leistungsdruck stehen. Außerdem kann man wirklich nicht die ganze Zeit Perfekt spielen. Das sind schließlich auch nur Menschen :>


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Vieles ist Kopfsache, besonders bei solchen Turnieren. Wenn du da den Kopf nicht frei hast oder nervös bist und das nicht im Laufe des Spiels geregelt bekommst passiert sowas halt. Na klar sitz ich auch ab und an vorm Fernseher und denk mir, dass ich den selbst gemacht hätte, aber ist halt n Unterschied ob du mit Kumpels aufm Bolzplatz kickst oder vor zehntausenden+Millionen an den TVs bei ner WM spielst.
Hat viel mit Selbstbewusstsein und gesunder Psyche zu tun. Die spielerischen Fähigkeiten haben sie alle. Am TV siehts oft auch einfacher aus als es ist, machmal verspringt der Ball doof oder er rutscht einem einfach über den Spann. Dann triffst ihn halt nur halb und das Ding geht in die Wolken. Sieht komisch aus, aber am Ende lags nur an Zentimetern.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Hab jetzt noch ein Sata Kabel, mehrere S-ATA Kabel , nen FDD Kabel und VGA1 und VGA2 Kabel rumliegen.
Denn noch son großes Kabel, wo GYGABYTE TECHNOLOGY draufsteht mit 3 Anschlüssen und durch son komisches Material verbunden ist. xd

Wo, soll ich das alles anschließen?


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist klar. Meistens sitzt man vorm Fernseher bei Wer Wird Millionaer und denkst dir: Boha.. der Schwachkopf, das weiss doch jede Sau. Aber wenn man selber da sitzt, nervoes und kommt selber nicht auf die Antwort.

Aber man darf gespannt sein, trotzdem glaube Ich nicht, dass sie weit kommen.

Manchmal denke Ich mir: Sie haben Angst vor dem Ball. Da sollte man einfach drauf gehen und hauptsache der Ball ist fort.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

@ErzDas Gigabyte Ding ist sicherlich ne SLI/CF Bridge. Die brauchst du eh nur für Systeme mit mehreren Grafikkarten.
S-ATA-Kabel kommen einseits ans DVD-Laufwerk und die Festplatte(n) und mit der anderen Seite ans Mainboard. Meist im unteren Berech zu finden. Die Stecker sind eigentlich unverwechselbar. VGA1 und VGA2 sind sicherlich die Stromanschlüsse für die Grafikkarte. Wenn du die noch nicht hast musst du halt warten, bis sie da ist. Die passenden Anschlüsse befinden sich meist im hinteren Teil der Grafikkarte.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

> Denn noch son großes Kabel, wo GYGABYTE TECHNOLOGY draufsteht mit 3 Anschlüssen und durch son komisches Material verbunden ist. xd



sicher n IDE Kabel brauchst eigentlich garnicht da ja alles Sata ist

FDD is bestimmt Floppy

ansonsten mal paar Fotos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

IDE, könnte auch sein jo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

So, ich hab das Laufwerk und die Festplatte mit den mitgeliferten orangenen an dem Mainboard befestigt, und die S-ATA Anschlüsse - also die vom Netzteil wegführen, an die Festplatte und das Laufwerk rangemacht. 
Nun ist noch HDD/DVD mit 4 Pins über, kein Plan, wo ich das ranstecken soll. xd

Hab halt noch FAN Stecker über sowie irgendwie F1, F2, F3 und F4.. ^^

Sowie ein paar Lämpchen der Powertaste, die ich aber weiß reinzustecken ^^


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Wo Muehe das so sagt, bestimmt so nen breites IDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FDD, kann Floppy sein, aber mehr gibts auch net zum anschließen ^^


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Schaut Euch mal google an, mit Sound und Animationen achsooo das kann man auch selber spielen.
2439 Punkte

Muhaha ;p


----------



## aseari (21. Mai 2010)

6080 Punkte. Hatte fast alle kleinen Punkte weg -.-


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Manno.. egal, war noch nie so gut in so Spielen ;p


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

6440 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß trotzdem viele guten Spieler nach Italien abhauen. Du solltest niemals die Komponente Wetter unterschätzen. Vor allem für Leute, die nicht von hier kommen.
Fakt ist, daß sogar Bayern sich ganz schwer tut, die wirklich guten Spieler zu halten. Andere deutsche Mannschaften haben keine Chance. Wer wirklich gut ist, der will auch Championsleague spielen.
Und das auch etwas erfolgreicher. Was Bremen so reißen kann, daß hat man gegen Bayern gesehen. Nämlich garnichts!

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, daß Bayern gegen Mannschaften wie Chelsea, Arsenal oder Barca auch nur gewinnen kann, wenn sie nen ganz guten Tag haben, dann kann man sich ausrechnen, wie es mit Bremen aussieht. Und Schalke kannst du auch in der Pfeife rauchen. Die beiden Mannschaften werden so lange du lebst in kein Finale der Championsleague einziehen. Eher eine italienische Mannschaft, wie man jetzt an Inter sieht.

Die Bundesliga ist für wirklich gute Spieler einfach nur uninteressant. Ist zwar schade, aber ist so. Und daran kämpft auch Bayern. Die waren wie gesagt schon an vielen Topstars dran.
Und ja, von denen haben auch welche Italien bevorzugt. Robben haben sie auch nur bekommen, weil er Ausschuß von Madrid war. Obwohl er meiner Meinung nach aktuell zu den besten Spielern weltweit gehört. Er war halt nur immer oft verletzt.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

12010 .... Ihr Versager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 12010 .... Ihr Versager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gief Link. So ganz hab ich das nicht verstanden oben xD

Edit: NVM xD


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

google.com halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Header.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

http://de.xfire.com/live_video/shadowking99/ kann jemand reinschauen und sagen obs flüssig läuft :< geht selber ja nicht xD


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Omg Bad Company 2 + Cataclyst 10.4 = GRAFIKFEHLER :<

Ops doppelpost :<


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmpTrmRVidY&feature=related


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Wie kann man nur sowas hoeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

Jungspund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Best > Klick


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Bin ja eigentlich nur dem Rock, Punk, Metal und Ska zugewinnt aber wenns um Epic geht, dann http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuaGpn08GdE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist ganz nett... das hab ich aber schon lange totgehört, war auf der FT 51 drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab eben das neue Sabaton Album bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV5JGSJpc3k[/youtube]


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Leute.. was ist mit euch geworden, das doch keine Musik. Ausser das von Nebola jetzt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach leck mich am Arsch, nie funktionierts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQwFHoLMti8


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist Musik hier: [youtube]qQwFHoLMti8[/youtube]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs sogar bestellt ohne überhaupt zu hören was drauf ist. Das war einfach ein Pflichtkauf, fast so eindeutig wie das nächste Alestorm Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab eben das neue Sabaton Album bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schwimmst du in Geld ? o_O 
Was du dir alles bestellt hast o_O

Btw Equilibrium bringt neues Album raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Leute.. was ist mit euch geworden, das doch keine Musik. Ausser das von Nebola jetzt noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Bei KIZ sinds einfach die Texte. Walpurgisnacht und Klassenfahrt sind auch so geil. Muss da jedes Mal lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuell hör ich das neue Album von Heaven Shall Burn, heute erst erschienen. 

Zwischendurch mix ich sehr gern. Rise Against, Billy Talent, Lacuna Coil, Blind Guardian, In Flames, Ska-P, Reel Big Fish, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insomnium und Ensiferium kann ich übrigen absolut empfehlen. Besonders Insomnium werden von Album zu Album besser.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Schwimmst du in Geld ? o_O
> Was du dir alles bestellt hast o_O



Nicht wirklich, nein. Dann hätte ich eine andere Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Album musste einfach sein, ob ich es jetzt oder in ein paar Wochen bestelle ist dann auch egal...


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mix ich sehr gern. Rise Against, Billy Talent, Lacuna Coil, Blind Guardian, In Flames...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah jetzt kommen se 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hoere ich grad:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoTX-95UUpA[/youtube]


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Hab Billy Talent auch schon live gesehn, war sau geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns mit der Kohle klappt fahr ich aufs With Full Force, fahren ne Menge Freunde hin. Ma schaun obs passt.

btw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWDALIOzXNk&feature=PlayList&p=335CE7B5CCD21430&playnext_from=PL&index=6 <3 Simone Simons


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Hoert jemand sowas?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoBRbtAnbVM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0prFicLgXxw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_sv1NajKFk[/youtube]


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Joa, Rise Against ist was tolles wie auch Sum 41, Simple Plan und alles drum und dran.
Wenn's hart sein soll, eher auch mal Ensiferum.
Lieblingsband sind die Ärzte - Texte immer wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

möp :X


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lwExFlw5yzs[/youtube]

@Erz Ärzte hab ich letztens auch mal wieder rausgekramt. Besonders die alten indizierten Alben sind genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Claudia hat nen Schäferhund(I und II), meine (Ex)plodierte Freundin, meine Freunde und so viele mehr. Sau gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcGwnWpb3t4


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Oh man Kryagan... so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Sag einfach Kyra, is einfacher. ;D

btw
epic musicians at work:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...from=PL&index=7[/youtube]


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Hab mich auch verschrieben dabei.

Also: Krya.. es geht net.. Kyra. So.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Die sind natürlich gut und lsutig - auch live wie Rock Rondevous.
Immer wieder herrlich anzuhören, gibt aber auch ernstere Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Bitte kein Off-topic im Technik-Forum. Ich muss doch sehr bitten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Die haben auf den letzten beiden Alben paar sehr gute gehabt. Meine Schuld find ich genial und vom aktuellen fühl ich mich bei "Junge" immer an mich selbst erinnert und mein persönlicher "trifft-zu-100%-aufs-echte-Leben-zu"-Favorit ist immer noch "Lasse reden". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Bitte kein Off-topic im Technik-Forum. Ich muss doch sehr bitten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlagt ihn!


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sag einfach Kyra, is einfacher. ;D
> 
> btw
> epic musicians at work:
> ...



Hell yeah! Ich kanns kaum erwarten die im Oktober live zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Falls ich aufs Full Force fahr seh ich sie da auch. Sind nämlich bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso wie Heaven Shall Burn und viele andere. :>


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei dem Konzert auf dem ich bin, ist Van Canto Support, das ist Epic² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw5RHI_rHhg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Seh grad, das war wo anders. :/ 
Ok dann doch net :S. 

http://www.withfullforce.de/index.php
Caliban kannste in die Tonne treten aber sonst is eigentlich ok. Einige Bands mag ich net ganz so, wie Killswitch aber passt schon.
Dark Tranquillity, Slayer, Heaven Shall Burn, Slayer, Sodom, Naeara, As I Lay Dying.

Ziemlich viel Corezeugs dabei, aber passt scho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dark Tranquillity reißts raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Nice, da ist sogar Skindred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nettes Lineup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Pw5RHI_rHhg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle rulen hier rum ..... bis du kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Esp, vllt magste das hier ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_LqlQsiCM&feature=channel

und

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iItJmjOGwCk

Bei wem wird die bude noch so warm ? o_O

Wenn UPS schnell liefert (haha ich musste auch lachen, ich weiß) habe ich morgen meine Sachen. Wenn das Wörtchen Wenn nicht wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (21. Mai 2010)

Klaus Lage rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr jungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Beides nicht schlecht, auch wenn es mir atm ein bisschen zu ruhig und langsam ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eines der geilsten Lieder einer der geilsten Bands ist aber immer noch das hier :>

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko&feature=fvst[/youtube]

Geniales Intro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Das beste ist ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsj18duxJGo&feature=related


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NUhwE6L_W8&feature=PlayList&p=335CE7B5CCD21430&playnext_from=PL&index=22[/youtube] <3 Cristina Scabbia


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Oh ja... Heaven Shall Burn ist auch verdammt genial, keine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei mir die teilweise fast schon ein bisschen zu 'deathig' sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : @Nebo, eigentlich sind absolut alle Lieder von beiden Alben absolut epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt echt kein Lied das ich nur ok/gut finde, die sind alle hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Naja sie haben sehr coole Texte. Sind oft sozialkritische oder politische Texte. Endzeit, Voice of the voiceless oder Murderers of all Murderers sind solche. Ansonsten haben sie einfach nen unglaublich fetten Sound.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Jopp, das auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : @Nebo, eigentlich sind absolut alle Lieder von beiden Alben absolut epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde No Quarter bisschen schlechter weils nur Instrumental ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivLT0hTxV6E&feature=fvsr[/youtube]
Cristinaaaaa <3
Diese Frau ist der Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein das die Cataclyst 10.4 Version schlechtere Performance bietet?


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Cataclyst 10.4 Version schlechtere Performance bietet?



Nope.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich nicht. Bisher hat AMD da immer ne Menge verbessert. Der 10.4er hat sogar die Dx11 Ladezeiten bei BC2 drastisch verkürzt. Da muss wohl bei dir was schiefgelaufen sein.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt beim Zocken bei heftigem Staub (xD) teilweise manchmal FPS Einbrüche gehabt...


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2010)

Also, wenn Metal, dann zieh ich mir sowas rein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2qzbiucIoc

Varg ist doch der Beste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

So Geknüppel kann ich gar net ab. Ich brauch Melodie und net nur stumpfes Gekloppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Hört sich an als wenn was an meinen Boxen hinüber wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist Musik!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRcg6A6UonY[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> So Geknüppel kann ich gar net ab. Ich brauch Melodie und net nur stumpfes Gekloppe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9BjYkTjrhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sowat? xD


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

<3 Gammaray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Lied ist definitiv eines der besten...


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Mag Power Metal net. :/
Eher sowas: 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Klingt auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag eingentlich fast jedes Metalgenre, außer übertriebenem Black und Death. Bevorzugt Folk, Power oder Melodic Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Metal höre ich vor allem wegen sowas hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LJOYxVuIyw&feature=PlayList&p=335CE7B5CCD21430&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/youtube]

Gibt einfach keine besseren Konzerte! Das ganze Pop, Hip Hop und Elektrozeugs kannst inne Tonne treten. Metal, Punk, Rock, Ska und alle Unterarten davon haben einfach diese echte (live)Performance die heutzutage so oft verloren gegangen ist. Wenn dazu das Publikum noch SO mitmacht, hell yeah was gibts besseres? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Slipknot gehoert auch zu den geilsten Livebands die es gibt. 

Was mich aber so stoert, das es keiner , wie Micheal Jackson hinkriegt perfekt zu sein. Wenn man sein Film sieht bei den Proben, hast du jedesmal gedacht, das ist ein Lied von der CD.

So perfekt ist das jedesmal, bei manchen Rock Bands auf der Buehen ist das manchmal unter aller Sau.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Verwechsle nicht Playback mit Livegesang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du tolle Liveperformance hören willst zieh dir mal Kamelot rein. Roy Khan ist einfach Wahnsinn, wird nicht umsonst Frank Sinatra des Metals genannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lacuna Coil und Epica haben auch fantastische Vocals, jeweils die weiblichen. Blind Guardian ist auch son Fall, Hansi kanns nach über 20 Jahren halt immer noch. Doro nach 27 Jahren auf der Bühne klingt immer noch genial und für Baujahr 64 sieht sie immer noch schnieke aus, die gute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Slipknot find ich persönlich grottig. Möchtegernharte Mainstreamband. Was auf MTV außerhalb des Rock/Metalmagazins lief ist halt gammlig und da waren Slipknot neben Nightwish ganz dick dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn ne Band aufgrund ihres jahrelang erarbeiteten Erfolgs bekannter wird und dann eben auch außerhalb von Szenemagazinen gespielt wird, aber ne Band die von Anfang darauf ausgerichtet war Kommerz zu sein ist für mich Betrug an der Musik.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Also 1-2 Lieder von Slipknot sind schon gut, der Rest, naja.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

btw auch ganz fantastisch finde ich diese dänischen Jungs hier:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRxUhWduqYc[/youtube]

Volbeat sind einfach geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Gleich kommt Hooligans auf Pro7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Volbeat sind einfach geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem kann ich voll beipflichten. Musik mit so viel "drive" darf ich nur nicht beim Autofahren hören, außer das Benzin wird mal wieder billiger. Solange muss Gordon Lightfoot herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

O.o
Weiß nicht worum es geht, aber mal anmachen ^^
Irgendwie sterbe ich gleich, ich hab überall Schmerzen, Im Rücken, in den Beinen, in den Armen.
Mist, ich werde zu alt xd


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Oder du hast wegen zocken 3 Tage net geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L_iOnLNt9M


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Neee.. ^^
Knie kommt vom zusammenbauen des Rechner's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arme weiß nicht, fertig mit den Nerven dank Geschichtsklausur - kalter Krieg, gammel easy ^^
Und Rücken kommt daher, weil ich gestern lange Zeit im Bett gewesen bin wegen Lernen und Krank sein <.< xd

/edit
Wenn das Xigmatek Midgard zusmmengebaut da steht, ist es richitg schick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/509488/Grave_Digger_Rebellion

Gibt leider kein Youtube Link, aber das ist endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Arme weiß nicht


Da könnte ich jetzt was raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Erz1 schrieb:


> Wenn das Xigmatek Midgard zusmmengebaut da steht, ist es richitg schick.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffentlich hast du nicht die Standard Fans im Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:




Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.d...igger_Rebellion
> 
> Gibt leider kein Youtube Link, aber das ist endgeil
> 
> ...



Omg ist das Lied gammelig o_O


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Tennisarme können nicht nur vom Tennis spielen kommen!


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tennisarme können nicht nur vom Tennis spielen kommen!



Ich glaube wir haben da den gleichen Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Klar doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD

Sind die Standart Lüfter oder Fans denn schlimm? *g*


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Klar doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ist das ein Ja, was heißt schlimm ? du wirst es merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Sind halt ziemlich laut.
Xigmatek baut schicke Lüfter, leider sind die alle laut. :/

Gut, dass ich das Problem nich hab. Hab meinen PC derzeit ohne Gehäuse aufm Tisch offen rumstehen. An der Graka und vor den HDDs(werden sonst krass warm O_o) sind je ein 800rpm S-Flex montiert und aufm CPU-Kühler n PWM Slipstream. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Nja. Lauter als meine jetzige Mühle geht kaum. xD

Deswegen - kein großer Weltuntergang xd


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Omg ist das Lied gammelig o_O



Die.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sind halt ziemlich laut.



Du hast Ihm seine Überraschung zerstört.

Stell dir das Gesicht vor, er freut sich voll, hat Graka eingebaut, drückt auf an Knopf, sssssss, Turbine SCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## pampam (21. Mai 2010)

ich hoffe, mir kann jemand von euch bei einem Problem helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich schon um Rat gefragt, da mein Bruder sich einen Pc kaufen will. Hat auch alles gut funktioniert, der PC ist schon am Montag angekommen und wir hatten auch keine Probleme. Jetzt ist ein Freund von ihm mit nem Notebook da und er wollte, dass er auch bei uns ins Netzwerk kann. Dann hat er (laut seiner Aussage) "irgendwas" in der Systemsteuerung bei Netzwerk geändert. Was es war, kann ich nicht sagen und er weiß es auch nicht mehr...
Jedenfalls kommt jetzt immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn er ins Internet möchte: "Mit dem Telefonbucheintrag kann keine Verbindung hergestellt werden. Fehler 756". Bei mir funktioniert alles und bei dem Notebook seines Freundes auch.
Ich hoffe ich könnte mir da weiterhelfen...


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur meine Graka... Letztens kam der Nachbar und hat gefragt warum ich so lange staubsauge...


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Ach fu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür sehe ich gerade, wie die grüne Mannschaft gewinnt auf Pro7 - hoch emotionall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel wichtiger, dass morgen alles funktioniert *g*


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ach fu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen Sollte das Kabel ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du die Xigmatek Lüftersteuerung reingebaut ?

Ohne wirst du von den Fans wahnsinnig, und glaube mir bitte, ich meine es so, wie du es in meinem Satz liest.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Ist das diese schwarze Ding, wo man drehen kann und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo Xigmatek draufsteht. Das wollt ich eh noch fragen, was das ist xd

/edit
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, grüne Männchen haben gewonnen in letzter Sekunde xd


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhjx7jJ4oaU[/youtube]

Mag die Band, sehr cooler Stil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Och mann, niemand kommt um BF zu spielen :<


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Pro7 Hooligans jetzt.

Der beste Prügelfilm dens gibt.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Jo, da hat schon jemand Bekanntschaft mit einem Pfahl gemacht. *g*


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Fernsehn am PC ftw <3 xD


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jo, da hat schon jemand Bekanntschaft mit einem Pfahl gemacht. *g*



Das gute ist das der Film ne Geschichte hat, soweit ich mich erinner, und net nur sinnloses geschlage ist (wie mans nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Edit: Wtf ich seh gerade das ich schon 4243 Posts habe o_O


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Schauen wir jetzt gemeinsam Hooligans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Jop. XDDD
Ich komm gerade erst an miene 500 Pots's langsam heran. xD


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

In solche Threads wie diesen bekommt man ne Menge Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Jo, schön Spammen und jetzt schön Werbung *g*

@ Nebola,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das der Lüfterregler für das Xigmatek?


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Sieht eher wie ein Dildo aus.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Jep, genau sorum glaube ich auch, musste gucken kann man erkennen, kommt der in nen Slot hinten rein, daran kannste die Kabel anschließen, also die, die von dem Ding abgehen. Da steht dann auch F1-3 drauf.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Das liegt an der genialen Handyquali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
danke, setz ich dann morgen gleich mit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2010)

Wisst Ihr warum Sam nicht da ist ?

Weil er 100%ig Red Dead Redemption spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2010)

Der Sack, hab so dickes Need auf das Game. Aber ne Konsole kommt mir net ins Haus. Also wird gewartet bis ne PC Version kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Sack, hab so dickes Need auf das Game. Aber ne Konsole kommt mir net ins Haus. Also wird gewartet bis ne PC Version kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Sack, hab so dickes Need auf das Game. Aber ne Konsole kommt mir net ins Haus. Also wird gewartet bis ne PC Version kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Word, könnte es ja holen für Konsole, aber spiel lieber auf'm PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2010)

Dito : /


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

00:45 Uhr Hooligans 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

w00t?
ich wollt schlafen, der erste teil war aber gut. :/


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Jetzt hooligans 2, den ersten kannte ich schon, aber sag ja, ist net nur sinnloses schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habe viel zu viel versäumt heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal spannend hier im Thread lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeOSZJr1x2U <- Best Tik Tok Remix den ich bisher gehört hab, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Mai 2010)

Der 2te Teil soll grottig sein (wie allzu oft), aber der 1te war schon ziemlich nice.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Es ist so warm...


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Es ist so warm...



wut?


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Bekomme ich gerade, ja.

Wann werfe ein Blick auf die Tracking Nummer bei UPS ... Ihre Zustellung ist pünktlich.

Zustelldatum : 25.5. OOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGG

Wieso liefern sie nicht noch langsamer, DHL wäre heute da, aber ne.


----------



## Crucial² (22. Mai 2010)

Mein Bruder hat Red Dead Redemption heute schon bekommen! Ist wirklich exakt wie GTA, nur halt in Western Style mit einer größeren und schöneren Welt.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2010)

Jopp, ich hab eben das Video bei Golem gesehen... sieht verdammt geil aus : / Neeeed!


----------



## muehe (22. Mai 2010)

boar voll Kopfschmerzen 

scheiss Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Mai 2010)

Wie würdet ihr versuchen, nen abgebrochnen Pin von nem 3,5 mm Audiokabel aus der Adiobuchse herauszupulen?


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2010)

Wie hast du das denn fertiggebracht Oo

Gehts vll. mit ner Pinzette? Oder du klebst mit Heißkleber was an den Teil der rausteht und kannst den Pin dann wenn er kalt ist hoffentlich daran rausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Mai 2010)

Mal schauen, von innen wird es nicht gehen, oder? Oder mit nem Staubsauger, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und er kommt einfach raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie, frag mich nicht. Mein Bruder sagte, er hat kein Ton mehr... da schaut man worans liegt.^^


----------



## muehe (22. Mai 2010)

Klinke abgebrochen wie macht man das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Talent o.0 
Keine Ahnung wie man das hinbekommt...versuchen, einen winzigen Tropfen Lötzinn anzubringen und rauszuziehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Juhu, Kabel und Graka da und sogar Modern Warfare 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nurnoch Graka einbauen..


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Gz, sag nachher Bescheid, können wa zocken ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2010)

GZ :>


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, das Problem hatte ich gestern schon, als ich die alte Graka zum Test einbauen wollte:
Am Xigmatek sind diese orangenen Teile zum hochklappen, damit die schwarzen Kappen abfallen, allerdings sind die orangenen Teile im Weg und bei der 5850 auch diese schwarze Zwischending. -.-

Screen:
http://www.imagebana...fn/DSC00198.JPG
Ja, Handykamera ftw. xD

/edit
Die Frage ist nun, wie krieg ich sie da rein. O.o
Will ich sie einbauen, kommt sie schon unten gegen das Motherboard wegen den Orangenen Dingern - im alten Rechner passt sie aber, da diese nich da sind - bringt mir aber nichts xD


----------



## muehe (22. Mai 2010)

das schwarze "Ding" raus 

und diese Nase nach innen also zwischen Gehäuse und Mainboard das orangene dann runterklappen statt Schraube


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Soll ich sie einfach rausbrechen? O.o

/edit
Achne, habs, ich Idiot <.< XD

danke XD


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Mai 2010)

Lohnt sich ein 64Bit Betriebssystem für 32Bit Prozesse überhaupt? Im Kompatiblitätsmodus müsste das doch langsamer sein als bei nem normalen 32Bit Betriebssystem...


----------



## Kyragan (22. Mai 2010)

Warum sollte es langsamer sein?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Mai 2010)

Du merkst quasi keinen Unterschied zwischen emulierter 32bit Umgebung und einen nativen 64bit Programm. Das blöde ist nur, daß 32bit Prozesse halt normal nur max. 2 GB Ram bekommen. Auch unter 64bit Windows.
Würdest du das ändern wollen, dann müsstest du im File-Header des entsprechenden Programms das sogenannte LAA-Flag setzen. Damit garantierst du Windows, daß dein Programm das "most significant bit" nicht missbraucht. Dann würde dir Windows max. 4 GB geben. Dieses Flag ist standardmäßig meist nicht gesetzt. Bei Crysis haben es die Entwickler gesetzt, soweit ich weiß. Und dann gibt es vielleicht noch ne Handvoll Ausnahmen.


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Warum is mit der Bahn fahren nur so teuer :<


----------



## Crucial² (22. Mai 2010)

@Erz: Willkommen im MW2 Club! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreib mir mal deinen Steam Name, bzw. Adde mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Juhu, Kabel und Graka da und sogar Modern Warfare 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum kaufen die Leute immer noch das Spiel? xD Naja, ich glaub das ichs selbst bald noch hole so billig wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (22. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum kaufen die Leute immer noch das Spiel? xD Naja, ich glaub das ichs selbst bald noch hole so billig wie es ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm warte mal.... vielleicht weil es... Gut ist?


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hmm warte mal.... vielleicht weil es... Gut ist?



Naja mir gefällts nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja mir gefällts nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir, gut erkannt Watson.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich habs nicht gekauft, es lag bei der Graka dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steamadd ist Erzi45

Außerdem kostet es doch fast ichts mehr - bei Amazon 20€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Wie ist denn das wenn man was , was man jetzt gute 4 Monate lang hat zurückgeben will? Bzw sein Geld zurück haben will? Gibt keinen wirklichen Grund bzw Defekt an dem Gerät.. :<_


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie ist denn das wenn man was , was man jetzt gute 4 Monate lang hat zurückgeben will? Bzw sein Geld zurück haben will? Gibt keinen wirklichen Grund bzw Defekt an dem Gerät.. :<_



Das wäre wie wenn du ein Auto kaufst und es 4 Wochen benutzt um in den Urlaub zu fahren und dann zurück kommst und sagst es gefällt dir nicht.

Edit: Bringt es etwas wenn man AMD Cool n' Quiet auschaltet?


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie ist denn das wenn man was , was man jetzt gute 4 Monate lang hat zurückgeben will? Bzw sein Geld zurück haben will? Gibt keinen wirklichen Grund bzw Defekt an dem Gerät.. :<_



Willst du deinen iMac zurückgeben?
Nach der langen Zeit kann man nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen, ich bezweifle aber dass irgendein Laden/Shop das macht.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Naja..ich überlegs :-)

Ist ein super Teil und ich bin total zufrieden..nur derzeit nutze ich ihn nicht wirklich oft..ist mir zu schade ihn jetzt hier rumstehen zu haben :<_


----------



## Animalm4st3r (22. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Bringt es etwas wenn man AMD Cool n' Quiet auschaltet?



Cool'n'Quiet Regelt den CPU Takt runter wenn er nicht belastet wird. Muss du wissen ob du das nicht brauchst ;D


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Cool'n'Quiet Regelt den CPU Takt runter wenn er nicht belastet wird. Muss du wissen ob du das nicht brauchst ;D



Ja, aber seit ich ihn intalliert habe, ist die Performance in 3D Anwendungen gesunken... vllt. liegts aber auch am neusten Cataclyst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Spart halt Strom ne.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

So, Ich habe nun alls verkabelt und lles sitzt soweit.
Rechner habe ich angeschlossen, angemacht.
Netzteil geht, Grafikkarte hat Strom, aber kin Bild. O.o
Lüfter der CPU springt kurz an, und geht sofort wieder aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fehler irgendwo? xd


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..ich überlegs :-)
> 
> Ist ein super Teil und ich bin total zufrieden..nur derzeit nutze ich ihn nicht wirklich oft..ist mir zu schade ihn jetzt hier rumstehen zu haben :<_



Selber habe Ich mir auch gedacht, MacBook Pro weg, iMac 27 weg und dafuer ein neues MacBook Pro mit einer US Tastatur und einer 128GB SSD aber .. war nur so ein kleiner Gedanke. Ich behalte mein iMac. Ist mir zu schade den wegzugeben und mit dem bin ich auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> So, Ich habe nun alls verkabelt und lles sitzt soweit.
> Rechner habe ich angeschlossen, angemacht.
> Netzteil geht, Grafikkarte hat Strom, aber kin Bild. O.o
> Lüfter der CPU springt kurz an, und geht sofort wieder aus.
> ...



Netzteil kaputt.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2010)

Ebay ist die Lösung für alle Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ebay ist die Lösung für alle Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht. Ich haette da vorher reinschauen sollen, als ich mein iMac gekauft haette. Fuer den Preis haette ich naemlich statt 8GB RAM sogar 16GB RAM kriegen koennen oda 300-400 Dollar billiger. Was solls.

Ist schoener aus dem Laden einen zukaufen als in Ebay. (:


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Glaub ich weniger.
Das Laufwerk geht auch sowie die Festplatte - zumindest vibriert sie. xD
Die LED's leuchten auch.. ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> So, Ich habe nun alls verkabelt und lles sitzt soweit.
> Rechner habe ich angeschlossen, angemacht.
> Netzteil geht, Grafikkarte hat Strom, aber kin Bild. O.o
> Lüfter der CPU springt kurz an, und geht sofort wieder aus.
> ...



Guck mal ob auch alle Stecker richtig drin stecken, nix locker ist, und auch kein Kabel fehlt.


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Glaub ich weniger.
> Das Laufwerk geht auch sowie die Festplatte - zumindest vibriert sie. xD
> Die LED's leuchten auch.. ^^



War nur Spaß xD. Sicher etwas falsch verkabelt.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Logisch gesehen ist alles angeschlossen.
Nur die Lüfter vom Gehäuse nicht.. xD

Ne. doch nicht. n P4 Kabel steckt nich, aber ich hab kp wohin damit. ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Mach nen Pic von...


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Hoffe, man erkennt es :/
Es steht P4 drauf..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Guck mal links vom prozzi.

Edit: 

Oder wenn du ne 5850 hast, kommen da 2 Stecker rein, haste 2 drin ?


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Ja, VGA1 und VG2, die waren blau. meinte Kyragan auch noch zu mir, das die da reinkommen ^^

Links vom Prozzi kommt ein 8. Pin rein. :s

Und alles davon ist auch angeschlossen. :s


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Mach mal nen pic vom board, wo man auch was erkennt pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

http://www.computertarget.com.au/oscom/catalog/images/790xta-ud4.jpg

XDD
Hab nur meine Handykamer, Kamera normal liegt noch bei Om Und Opa wegen Familienfeier vergessen. :@


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Eine unmögliche Aufgabe für eine Handykamera.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Wahre Worte - vor allem noch so eine. nja. nicht so gute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
2 1/2 Stunden Downloadzeit geschätzt für MW2..
Und dann kann ich das noch nichtmal ^^ weil ich am Laptop sitze xD


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Guck mal da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Da steckt bereits ein 4 Pin drinne. ^^
Mit dem anderen da, das hab ich schon herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

dann mach pic von deinem, damit ich sehe wo du schon was drin hast.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Bit du dir sicher mit der Handykamera? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja. ok ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen. :s Und please nicht flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2010)

Manche Boards haben eine 4-Pin, manche eine 8Pin-Stromversorgung; die meisten Netzteile haben Stecker für beides, also ist es normal wenn einer über ist.

@Erz: Mal probiert die Graka im oberen PCIe anzuschliesen?


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Das kann sein, aber ist das so ein großer Unterschied?

Achja, die Lüfter vom Migard sind gar nicht lau. O.o xD

Die Graka wär dann genau unter dem Lüfter des Mugen, der übrigens immer noch keinen Mucks von sich gibt. :s


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Ist der auf so nem PWM Steckplatz eingesteckt ?


----------



## Erz1 (22. Mai 2010)

Nope, bei CPU_Fan
Moment, da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lso nicht beim roten, sondern beim schwarzen weiter oben rechts ^^


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Was verbrauchen ca. 8+ PCs über ca. 48 Stunden an Strom?


----------



## Rethelion (22. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was verbrauchen ca. 8+ PCs über ca. 48 Stunden an Strom?



Welche Hardware und welche Anwendungen?


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ebay ist die Lösung für alle Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Naja..nur keine Lust das der iMac mit 1000€ rausgeht ;-)

Da er selten genutzt wurde , keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren hat , in einem tierlosen Nichtraucherhaushalt genutzt wurde und ich die Rechnung & OVP etc alles habe bin ich grad bei 1650€ die ich dafür haben will.. (mit dem Protection Plan - der ja auch nochmal einiges kostet)

Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet (Luxx/DSLR-Forum)_


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Moechtest du den wirklich einfach so verkaufen? 

Was haste dann noch?


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Nichts :-)

Ich verkauf ihn nur wenn ich ihn in dem Preisrahmen loswerde , darunter nicht. :-)


*Snickers mampf*_


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Einfach nichts? ;p

Ist was neues geplant?


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Jup..endlich mal meine Cam (werd ich dann sehen welche)..mal schauen für was das Geld dann noch reicht..

Will endlich ma wieder raus und nicht täglich am Rechner sitzen..denke so eine "Radikaldiät" tut mir ganz gut.._


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich nur am iMac, um zu surfen, Musik zuhoeren, Fotos bearbeiten und manchmal paar iWork Kram erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Kamera von meinem Bruder warte Ich auch noch :/

*need*

Weil in Orlando ist ja dieses Harry Potter .. na wie nennt sich das, das Schloss, Stadt nachgebaut worden und da koennte man ganz gut Fotos machen, falls das erlaubt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das wirklich 1:1 ist, bin ich mal gespannt wie sie das Treppenhaus geregelt haben (:


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Sieht bestimmt geil aus da 

Und wie gehts euch so? Halbwegs eingelebt? (Kannst auch per PM antworten ;-)...)_


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Ich schreib dir spaeter eine PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Alles klar ;-)

Maan..soll sich halt ma einer melden im Luxx °_°_


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_WoW Forum.. <3

Meine Güte.._


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Das sind wieder die schlauen Leute, die einmal einen PC aufgeschraubt haben und meinen, sie haben davon voll die Ahnung.


----------



## Niranda (22. Mai 2010)

Leistungtechnisch würd ich ihn dir für 800€ abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuchs aber lieber mal auf Äppelboards.
Ansonsten bleibt noch ebay und mit einem freund *hust*


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Die Ebay+Freund geschichte finde ich nicht so dolle..das ist schonmal keine Variante/Alternative..

Das mit den Appleboards ist ne gute Idee.._


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2010)

Guck mal im Apfeltalk Forum oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2010)

_Jo mach ich morgen mal..keine Lust mehr jetzt _


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Sagtmal, kann mir einer erklären warum auf meinem Notebook (T7200 @ 2 GHz, 2 GB DDR2, X1400) Flatout 2 und UT 3 recht passabel laufen, kleine 2D Spielchen wie Teeworlds und besonders Hedgewars aber selbst auf 640x480 höllisch ruckeln?


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob man verschiedene Arbeitsspeicher kombinieren kann? Denn ich habe vor meine 4GB auf 8GB aufzurüsten. Mommentan habe ich diesen:

http://www.amazon.de...ref=oss_product

Ich brauch halt noch ein zweites 4GB Kit (2x2). Es MUSS von hardwareversand.de sein. Und am besten auch 800MHz.

Die geschichte ist ziemlich lang, da mein alter speicher defekt war und ich mit hardwareversand eine ewige umtauscherei hab. Deswegen hab ich mir den speicher (oberer link) einfach gekauft um erstmal zocken zu können. Und nun muss ich mir halt noch einen von hwv aussuchen. Welchen würdet ihr denn nehmen? 

Hier ist der download link von meinem P5Q-Pro Manual. Da stehen die unterstützten speicher drin. Aber ich blick echt nicht mehr durch, vorallem weil bei hardwareversand nicht die genauen artikelbezeichnungen stehen.
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/socket775/P5Q_Pro/g3929_p5q_pro_manual.zip

Währe nice wen ihr mir ein wenige helfen könntet.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2010)

@Erz Steck in den 8-Pin am Board. In der Regel reicht 4-Pin für die Spannungsversorgung. 8-Pin brauchts eigentlich nur bei starker Übertaktung. Theoretisch sollte es reichen.
Ein einzelner 4-Pin gehört eigentlich immer zur CPU. Der Hauptstromstecker ist eigentlich immer als 20+4Pin ausgeführt, bedeutet dass der 4er direkt am 20er hängt und nicht einzeln in der Botanik.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Mai 2010)

Schon probiert.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/155625-rechner-springt-nicht-an/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Split Second ist irgendwie witzig :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hasse es wenn man zu Zocken aufhört und merkt, dass es draußen schon Hell ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!*


----------



## Niranda (23. Mai 2010)

Genau 5:40 bin ich aufgestanden mit ner bäule am kopf.... keine ahnung woher ich die jetzt hab o.o


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Mai 2010)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob man verschiedene Arbeitsspeicher kombinieren kann? Denn ich habe vor meine 4GB auf 8GB aufzurüsten. Mommentan habe ich diesen:


Abgesehen davon das das Unnütz ist fürs Zocken Ja man kann so lange der Speicher vom Board unterstützt wird den Ram Kombienieren.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Die sind da witzig...
Hat jemand eine Idee wo einen X1400 Treiber für Vistax64 herbekomme? ATI sagt ich soll zu Alienware, Alienware hat nichts. 
Vista hatte wohl schon einen Treiber dabei, allerdings ruckeln 2D-Spiele ziemlich furchtbar (3D Spiele laufen) und das kann ja irgendwie nicht sein...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Morgen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



14:10? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

WoW... Cataclyst 10.4 bringt echt starke Performance Einbußen... Hab ganze 5 FPS weniger bei Heaven Benchmark 2 von 42,3 auf 37,2 FPS. Schnell wieder drauf mit 10.2 xD


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Oh man.



Fala, ne bin schon seit 12 uhr wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh. Da bin ich auch aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Mein CPU wird bei Prime Large FFTS mit 16x Multi(also 3,2 GHZ) 63°C heiß, mehr als 62 sollten es nicht sein. Relativ hohe dafür das ich einen gescheiten Kühler drauf hab :<

Ich setz mal auf 17x und Test dann nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

17x stürzt er instant ab, 16,5x läufts sauber, ich denke die Temperaturen sind i.o. Jetzt noch GPU und Memory OC und dann mit 10.2 und 10.4 Cataclyst einen Benchmark rüberlaufen lassen.

Bild: 

Edit: die 35k RPM stimmen nicht... was wäre das wohl für ein Lüfter xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte will nicht übertaktet werden, die hats gleich abgewürgt :<


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn du 62°C bei einem Phenom@Stock als in Ordnung empfindest, dann frage ich mich wann du anfängst dir Sorgen zu machen...ab 80°C ?

EDIT: Und das nach nur 5Minuten...


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn du 62°C bei einem Phenom@Stock als in Ordnung empfindest, dann frage ich mich wann du anfängst dir Sorgen zu machen...ab 80°C ?
> 
> EDIT: Und das nach nur 5Minuten...



Hab vorher einen Test über 3 Stunden laufen lassen, dort waren es auch 62°C. Ich denke, solang das nicht überschritten wird, ist es noch an der Grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem kann ich die Temperatur nicht verstehen, ich hab ja keinen boxed Lüfter drauf, sondern Mugen 2 :<


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

Normal sind sie trotzdem nicht; selbst mit dem Stockkühler müssten die Temps niedriger sein.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Jo, es ist schon etwas seltsam... Gehäuselüfter ist nicht dran, aber ich glaube kaum das der 10°C ausmachen würde.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2010)

Meiner wird unter Vollauslastung nichtmal 50°C warm. Der bleibt geschmeidig bei 46°C. Läuft im Moment bei 3,2GHz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kühler ist der Groß Clockner


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Bei mir sinds schon 46°C im idle :O


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Meiner wird unter Vollauslastung nichtmal 50°C warm. Der bleibt geschmeidig bei 46°C. Läuft im Moment bei 3,2GHz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dem Brocken hatte ich übertaktet nicht mal mehr als 55°C; wenn also der Mugen den Phenom@Stock nicht kühlen kann dann ist er wahrscheinlich falsch montiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Nein, das Ding ist richtig montiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ja mal ein Foto machen :O

Achja, ich Depp hab doch keinen Mugen 2 drauf, das fällt mir grad auf...

Ich hab ja nen Arctic Freezer 64 Pro drauf, trotz allem noch zu warm...


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2010)

Hmm, Wärmeleitpaste vergessen?


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Meiner wird unter Vollauslastung nichtmal 50°C warm. Der bleibt geschmeidig bei 46°C. Läuft im Moment bei 3,2GHz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir auch, 28 im Idle, 37 beim zocken, Prime war 41 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2010)

Zu geil... du wusstest nicht, dass kein Mugen drauf ist. Hab ich ja noch nie gehört xD

Trotzdem sind die Temps zu hoch :>


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achja, ich Depp hab doch keinen Mugen 2 drauf, das fällt mir grad auf...
> 
> Ich hab ja nen Arctic Freezer 64 Pro drauf, trotz allem noch zu warm...




Ja das passiert jedem einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du ihn richtig montiert hast und auch die WLP in Ordnung ist, kannst du ja mal versuchen die Spannung runterzuschrauben; das bringt auch etwas.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Mein E8400 wird unter Vollast auch 60°C warm (OC auf 3,6 GHz), aber ich denke für eine Intel-CPU ist das noch kein dramatischer Wert. Das hatte ich vor dem Mugen ohne OC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, Wärmeleitpaste vergessen?



Nein, die war schon am Lüfter drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ja das passiert jedem einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Edit: Heute ist Doppelpost Tag :<

Edit2: Ich korriegere das mit dem Gehäuselüfter... Der ist dran, da is nur kein Sensor bei.

Läuft doch mit Qn'Q, im Idle mit ner 1,15 V Spannung :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so viel hab ich auch noch Ahnung vom PC das ich das zusammen bekomme... (Kabelsalat ftw) xD

Edit: Cataclyst 10.4 macht echt nur Probleme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt erstmal schön grillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> So, jetzt erstmal schön grillen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten.

Habe gestern Abend gegrillt. Lecker wars!


----------



## Shefanix (23. Mai 2010)

BFBC2 ist echt ganz schön anders als MW2. Allein das man dort mit Dauerfeuer nichts mehr trifft :x
Macht aber wesentlich mehr Spaß als MW2, auch wenn ich noch fast nichts kille ^^

Edit: Bei mir gibts Pizza :>


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Erz ist grillen
Espcap ist grillen
Ich ... bin jetzt auch grillen

Hier mal meine Temp gerade. Auf 3,2 Ghz kann ich ihn auf 1,125 V laufen lassen, mit 3,6 GHZ gehts net unter 1,3/1,325V 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Cataclyst 10.4 macht echt nur Probleme:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wo ist denn da dein Problem? Entweder is nix auf dem Bild oder es ist zu klein.
Ich spiele seit dem Release mit dem 10.4 ohne Probleme und mit besseren Ladezeit als mit dem 10.3


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da dein Problem? Entweder is nix auf dem Bild oder es ist zu klein.
> Ich spiele seit dem Release mit dem 10.4 ohne Probleme und mit besseren Ladezeit als mit dem 10.3



Schau mal links den schwarzen Kasten an, oder auf der Waffe. Hab grad eins gemacht als wenig drauf waren. Überall blinken schwarze Vierecke auf. Mit 10.2 funkts einwandfrei.

Also das bei Kills kann ich mich nicht beschweren xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Immer schoen mit Granatwerfer rumlatschen. Tolle Sache.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immer schoen mit Granatwerfer rumlatschen. Tolle Sache.



Ich spiel nicht mit GL xD Das sind alles M16 oder Tankbeifahrer Kills.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

@Arosk: Wie gesagt ich spiele mim 10.4er und hab keine solchen Grafikfehler. Hab aber auch eine 5XXXer.

@all: Kennt jemand einen guten Email-Host bei dem man eine Domain mieten kann? Suche einen der relativ preiswert ist, mit ausreichend großem Postfach und Emailanhang; und wichtig ohne integrierten Spamfilter. Und wichtig² seriös^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Temp gerade. Auf 3,2 Ghz kann ich ihn auf 1,125 V laufen lassen, mit 3,6 GHZ gehts net unter 1,3/1,325V
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, die Temps die du gepostet hast waren gar keine Kern-Temps? Wieso liest Coretemp bei dir CPU Temp und nicht die Kerntemps aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Öhm jaaaa, kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das haut irgendwie rein o_O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYwKCuSh34c&feature=related


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja schrecklich :O


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Esp komm Steam :>


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Huhu ihr´s :-)_


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu ihr´s :-)_



Hi und wieder Bye. Bin mich weiter sonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Moin Paini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin unterwegs Nebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hi und wieder Bye. Bin mich weiter sonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pass auf net zuviel.

Sonst wirst du als Schwarzer eingestuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hi und wieder Bye. Bin mich weiter sonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Viel Spaß :-)

Hier war heute auch ein wenig Sonne..gleich mal genutzt :>




Immer noch keiner gemeldet bezüglich des iMacs :-(_


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

28°C hier heute gewesen ^^


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2010)

Wieso willst den eigentlich schon wieder verkaufen? So lange hast den doch noch nicht. Immer diese Jugend von heut. Wissen nicht, was sie wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Weil er ihn wenig benutzt und deshalb zu schade ist.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Joa..so ist das mit der Jugend von heute.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich das damals bei meinem Sony Notebook schon nach einer Woche gemerkt und konnte es ohne große Probleme einfach zurückschicken...


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Jup..wäre mir jetzt auch lieber..aber was soll man machen :-)_


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup..wäre mir jetzt auch lieber..aber was soll man machen :-)_



In Berlin ? Geh damit vor die Haustür, dreh dich einmal um, und schon hast du andere Sorgen :>


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Ich wollte ihn schon verkaufen.. ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich wollte ihn schon verkaufen.. ;-)_



Ach schuldige, ich werde dir heute eine PM schreibe. Ganz in Vergessen geraten gestern.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Erz ist grillen
> Espcap ist grillen
> Ich ... bin jetzt auch grillen



Gestern erst lecker Kuchen, dann gegrillt. Heute bei meinem Bruder eingeladen gewesen: Wieder unglaublich leckerer Kuchen und dann selbstgemachte Pizza...
Warn verfressenes Wochenende. D


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach schuldige, ich werde dir heute eine PM schreibe. Ganz in Vergessen geraten gestern.



_Kein Problem ;-)_


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2010)

@Painschkess:

Wie findest du eigentlich Icke und er aus Spandau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80ea_tSFcg

Als Berliner muss man da doch Fan sein, oder?


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Kenn ich nicht , gefällt mir auch nicht - also Nein..ich bin kein Fan.. :-)_


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung warum sämtliche Spiele mit Quake Engine beim starten einen schwarzen Bildschirm produzieren. :<


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Ist meine Preisvorstellung für den iMac zu hoch oder bin ich einfach nur ignorant o.ä? -.-*_


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2010)

Was hast du neu bezahlt? Und wie alt?
Darfst nie vergessen, dass Hardware an Wert verliert. Besonders hochpreisiges verliert schnell Wert.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Apples Produkte haben immer einen Stellenwerten hohen Wiederverkaufspreis.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was hast du neu bezahlt? Und wie alt?
> Darfst nie vergessen, dass Hardware an Wert verliert. Besonders hochpreisiges verliert schnell Wert.



_1776&#8364; ohne Protection Plan - 4 Monate

Ich möchte derzeit so 1650&#8364; für iMac (mit komplettem Zubehör UND unbenutztem Protection Plan,iLife) haben..



Selten Benutzt , keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren (bis auf einen sehr sehr kleinen Kratzer der schon von Anfang an im Standfuß war - man muss schon ganz genau hinschauen um ihn zu erkennen) , kein Bildschirmproblem (was viele viele andere hatten..)


_


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2010)

Das möchte ich bestreiten. Hardware hat einen enormen Wertverlust. Ob das jetzt in einen Apple verbaut ist, oder in einen anderen Rechner, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Veraltet ist veraltet. Ist bei Paini natürlich nicht der Fall, weil er das Ding ohnehin nicht lange hat. Aber sind erstmal ein paar Jahre vergangen, dann kannst du den Apple genauso in die Tonne treten, wie alles andere auch. Generell guten Wiederverkaufswert kann man Computer-Hardware einfach nicht nachsagen. Genauso wenig, wie bei Autos.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Mai 2010)

Ich sags nur ungern, aber min. 25% vom Neupreis wirst du abziehen können.
Warum? Zum einen hat sich das auf HWLuxx eingebürgert und zum anderen braucht man nur 100€ drauflegen für einen neuen iMac, also warum etwas gebrauchtes kaufen? Stellenwert hin oder her, ich glaube kaum das bei 1650€ jemand zuschlägt.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Na dann werd ich ihn wohl behalten - ist ja auch kein Problem :-)_


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann werd ich ihn wohl behalten - ist ja auch kein Problem :-)_



und wenn jemand kommt, machste den da:

Hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2010)

_Nur mit nem anderen Trikot an xD _


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Ich glaubs einfach nicht das ATI Karten nicht mit OpenGL Anwendungen laufen... unglaublich <.<

Bzw. die wo laufen, haben auch ein Problem: Es wird kein Vram benutzt, sondern RAM also Arbeitsspeicher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

In Chatroulette sind echt nur Affen drinnen.


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> In Chatroulette sind echt nur Affen drinnen.



Monkey Roulett ? :>


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Warum zum Teufel hat ATI so Probleme mit Opengl?


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

So koennte man es sagen ja...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Mai 2010)

Ich halte mich lieber fern von der Schwulen Roulett. Echt jeder Dritte dort rubbelt an seiner gurke rum so was will ich doch nicht sehen.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Was Catalcyst 10.4 angeht, hier noch ein Video von den Grafikfehlern. Die sind im Singleplayer kaum da, im Multiplayer richtig übertrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich sags nur ungern, aber min. 25% vom Neupreis wirst du abziehen können.
> Warum? Zum einen hat sich das auf HWLuxx eingebürgert und zum anderen braucht man nur 100€ drauflegen für einen neuen iMac, also warum etwas gebrauchtes kaufen? Stellenwert hin oder her, ich glaube kaum das bei 1650€ jemand zuschlägt.



Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Einmal ins Hardwareluxx Forum geschaut und was sehe Ich.. ein Thread Apple vs Microsoft, wurde aber nach der 4. Seite geschlossen.

Aber ein recht gutes Argument blieb mir im Auge:

_Man darf Mac's und PC's nicht anhand der technischen Daten und dem Preis vergleichen, _

_sondern muss das Gesamtpaket sehen _
_Apple Computer sind da halt was "Besonderes" und das lässt sich der Hersteller _

_nunmal ( mMn berechtigt) gut bezahlen_


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 steht zurzeit bei 25% zum Download...


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lass laufen biste morgen um 11 uhr fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wo ich BC2 habe, hab ich garkeine Lust mehr auf MW2


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Naja, durchlaufen lass ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lad es jetzt immer nebenbei, geht ja auch. ^^

Ja, ich hab BC2 nur für PS3 und MW2 gabs zur Graka dazu ^^


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Neue Sig btw.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Naja, durchlaufen lass ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



läuft der Rechner denn nun ?


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> läuft der Rechner denn nun ?



Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

Shit aus der ferne kann man da natürlich wenig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn bei Winamp bei Artist etc. die japanischen koreanischen Zeichen nicht angezeigt werden, bringt es da was das Sprackpacket bei Windows zu installieren? Das von Winamp selbst hat nämlich nichts gebracht :>

Edit: Das mein ich - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Okay, PC auf Koreanisch stellen bringt auch nichts 

 &#44096;&#12628;&#54504;  >&#12630;


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JNOwZDkeCw&feature=related


----------



## Shefanix (24. Mai 2010)

Pfui - Die Ärzte :/


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

ey


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Ärtzte sind Kult!

Bin dann mal pennen, hauta rein Leute.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Die Ärzte - absoluter Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bau heute den Rechner komplett neu auf - krieg nochmal Verstärkung heute und dann mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


Elke ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Mai 2010)

Die Android Keynote von der Google IO ist ja mal wieder sehr amüsant. 
Vic zieht über iPhone OS her und präsentiert dann Innovationen wie eine Suchbar für Apps oder einen Button, mit dem sich alle Apps auf einmal updaten lassen...

Edit : Hm, Amazon sagt dass mein Päckchen heute noch kommt - aber heute ist ja irgendwie Feiertag. Verschicken die das dann mit irgendeinem Paketdienst der auch Feiertags liefert (UPS?) oder ist das ein Anzeigefehler?


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ok, Muss wohl das Mainboard einschicken <.<


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Android Keynote von der Google IO ist ja mal wieder sehr amüsant.
> Vic zieht über iPhone OS her und präsentiert dann Innovationen wie eine Suchbar für Apps oder einen Button, mit dem sich alle Apps auf einmal updaten lassen...
> 
> Edit : Hm, Amazon sagt dass mein Päckchen heute noch kommt - aber heute ist ja irgendwie Feiertag. Verschicken die das dann mit irgendeinem Paketdienst der auch Feiertags liefert (UPS?) oder ist das ein Anzeigefehler?



Warts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Verschicken die das dann mit irgendeinem Paketdienst der auch Feiertags liefert (UPS?) oder ist das ein Anzeigefehler?



UPS ? Schön wärs, hätte ich meine Teile auch heute noch.

Bestimmt zwingen die wieder Hermes Mitarbeiter die eh nix im Leben zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Mai 2010)

Wer warten denn bei dem Schönen wetter zu hause auf die Post? xD


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

bei uns is voll Unwetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ok, Muss wohl das Mainboard einschicken <.<



Schick mal vorsichtshalber die CPU mit^^


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

meinste muss neu arritiert werden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Das wirds sein, CPU Sockel verrutscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das wirds sein, CPU Sockel verrutscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Gag hab ich auch gebracht. xD
Aber was mir eben so auffällt - irgendwie sind 2 einzelne Dinger an der CPU verbogen. O.o


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Grund gefunden!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Mai 2010)

meist du die Gelben Kontakte?


----------



## EspCap (24. Mai 2010)

Die Pins? Wie hast du das denn fertiggebracht Oo


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

2 Pins? Stark verbogen? 
An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht versuchen sie gerade zu biegen. Wenn du Pech hast brechen sie ab und deine CPU ist unter Umständen defekt. Schick die CPU sonst mit dem Board einfach ein. Sollen die es richten/dir ne neue CPU geben.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nur eben die CPU mal abgebaut und ins Licht gehalten - da sah ich das.
Ja, 2 Kontakte aber irgendwo mittig, nicht direkt neben den Einfügungen zum einklingen.
Wunder mich grad selber.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

naja aber wenn er draufgeht sollten auch alle Pins Kontakt haben 

war das ne boxed CPU ?


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die CPU nichtmal richtig fest saß..

Weil sie gleich mit abging, als ich den Mugen abgeschraubt hab..


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Das ist "normal". Da ist die WLP dran Schuld.
Schonmal was von Kohäsion und Adhäsion gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das wirds sein, CPU Sockel verrutscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich vermute das die CPU eher defekt ist als das Board, als würde ich beides einschicken. Aber wenn die Pins verbogen sind ist das Problem ja evtl schon gefunden; problematisch wirds nur wenn du sie so zu HWV schickst.

EDIT: Wenn du die CPU samt Mugen rausgezogen hast, dann kann ich mir vorstellen wie sich da was verbiegt^^


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

naja sollte bei so frischer WLP noch nich so extrem sein 

aber n Intel ziehst da nich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ok, dann ist es normal. Kam mir bloß komisch vor. ^^

Ich schätze mal, es hat was mit der WLP zu tun, dass sie die CPU an sich zieht. =p

Das heißt, versuchen gerade zu biegen oder mit meinem Geschick eher einschicken? =p


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> aber n Intel ziehst da nich raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, der hat ja nen Riegel. Wenn ich meinen Mugen abbauen würde, hätte ich wohl das ganze Board am Kühler hängen weil mein PC offen rumsteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ists imo völlig egal, wie neu die WLP ist. Die steht von Anfang an unter Anpressdruck. Kohäsion und Adhäsion haben ja nichts mit Wärmeentwicklung oder so zu tun.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist es normal. Kam mir bloß komisch vor. ^^
> 
> Ich schätze mal, es hat was mit der WLP zu tun, dass sie die CPU an sich zieht. =p
> 
> Das heißt, versuchen gerade zu biegen oder mit meinem Geschick eher einschicken? =p



Normal ist es nicht, jedenfalls mir noch nie passiert.
Ich würds vorsichtig gerade biegen, aber pass auf das nichts abbricht. Wenn du ihn so einschickst denke ich kaum dass du einen neuen bekommst; es sei denn HWV ist total doof.

@Kyra: AMDs haben auch einen Riegel, wenn du Kühler samt CPU rausziehst dann muss sich da was verbiegen.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

ah das wird schon Board und CPU hinschicken dann hast nächste Woche spätestens deinen Rechner der läuft

hab auch langsam wieder Bastelwahn kauf dann auch mal wieder n AMD

Q9550 is schon weg momenatan wieder n E8400 drauf und n E5300 hab ich auch noch liegen geht dann alles in Marktplatz


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2010)

Die Frage ist halt, wer hat es verbogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte gut sein, daß sich der Händler jetzt querstellt und sagt, daß hast du selbst verbockt.^^


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke schon das HWV das umtauscht, weil erstens hast du eh dir Garantie, 2. müssen Sie dir beweisen da es nicht von Ihnen kommt, bzw von Hersteller, da Sie das eig eh nie können werden Sie es wohl umtauschen.

Oder du rufst vorher an, sagst du hast Prozessor aus der Verpackung genommen, und gesehen das dort 2 Pins verbogen waren.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Normal ist es nicht, jedenfalls mir noch nie passiert.
> Ich würds vorsichtig gerade biegen, aber pass auf das nichts abbricht. Wenn du ihn so einschickst denke ich kaum dass du einen neuen bekommst; es sei denn HWV ist total doof.
> 
> @Kyra: AMDs haben auch einen Riegel, wenn du Kühler samt CPU rausziehst dann muss sich da was verbiegen.



Das normal war auf Kyragans Beitrag bezogen. ^^
Ich, ich werde dann mal versuchen, es "gerade" zu biegen - sollte es gerade sein, kann es sein, dass ich es gar nicht einschicken muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Frage nebenbei - wie krieg ich hin, dass rechts diese Smileys wieder da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

unter "Schriftgröße" auf den Smiley drücken


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also ich denke schon das HWV das umtauscht, weil erstens hast du eh dir Garantie



Das hat leider gar nix zu heißen, weil die Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung nur dann in die Bresche springen, wenn Eigenverschulden ausgeschlossen ist. Sprich, wenn es sich um einen Mangel/Defekt des Gegenstands handelt der nicht von einer dritten Person(in dem Fall dem Käufer, also Erz1) verursacht worden ist.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn sie gerade sind - also von mir selbst - funktioniert die CPU vielleicht wieder und ich muss sie nicht einschicken?


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Gut das ist klar.

Aber er wird wohl kaum beim auf den Sockel Setzen die Teile verbogen haben, das wären dann bestimmt mehr als 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem, ich denke mal das HWV so kulant ist und das umtauscht, zur Not vorher anrufen und alles abklären.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

muss man probieren 

kann halt auch z.b. auf der anderen Seite der Platinne die Lötstelle abgerissen sein

wenn man jetzt mal von normalen Bauteilen ausgeht da geht der "Pin" ja durch und wird auf der Rückseite verlötet


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

@Erz Sicher. Nicht alle Pins sind dafür verantwortlich, dass die CPU defekt sind.
Die allermeisten Pins sind für die Stromversorgung zuständig. Wenn da mal eine "ausfällt" läuft die CPU trotzdem. Gibt dann vllt. bei hohen OC Probleme oder so, aber in der Regel ist das nicht weiter wild.
Unbrauchbar ist die CPU dann, wenn die für Daten zuständigen Pins aus welchen Gründen auch immer keinen Kontakt im Sockel haben.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Mai 2010)

Für Leute die Fotos mögen:
http://www.artistswanted.org/index.php
Sehr geile Bilder von Hobbyfotografen (vor allem D


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Wird Zeit das AMD im Destkopsektor auch die Pins aufs Board verlegt wie bei Intel, dann kann so etwas gar nicht mehr passieren.
Aber vor 2012 wird daraus nichts werden.


----------



## Ogil (24. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kann halt auch z.b. auf der anderen Seite der Platinne die Lötstelle abgerissen sein
> 
> wenn man jetzt mal von normalen Bauteilen ausgeht da geht der "Pin" ja durch und wird auf der Rückseite verlötet



oO?

"Normal" sind heute SMDs - da wird nix mehr auf der Rueckseite verloetet. In ICs hat man keine direkte Loetverbindung, sondern "Wire bonds" - d.h. eine Art Draht die die externen Pins mit dem Inneren des ICs verbindet. Im schlimmsten Fall koennte dieser Draht gerissen sein - und dann waere die CPU hinueber. Ich denke aber dass die Chance recht gut ist, dass die CPU funktioniert wenn der Pin wieder begradigt ist.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich verbesser mich: Es sind genau die Pins neben den Einfugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

war eigentlich alles schon montiert also CPU auf dem Board und Kühler


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Nope, das Schlimme ist ja noch - das hb ich slebst gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Verklag HWV das sie den Mugen net verbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

hmm bei ner boxed CPU sollte dann eigentlich alles in Ordnung gewesen sein 

waren die Pins denn extrem verbogen also regelrecht plattgedrückt

ich gehe mal davon aus das du sie richtig eingebaut hast also mit der goldenen Ecke auch passig im Sockel mit der Kennzeichnung


----------



## Ogil (24. Mai 2010)

Die Pins neben den "Einfugen"? Meinst Du neben den Luecken? Das wuerde dann darauf hindeuten, dass Du die CPU verdreht aufs Board gesetzt hast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, alleridngs hab ich darauf extra geachtet. :s
Und ist ja auch nur einer - der andere ging ja leicht, der eine ist allerdings plattgedrückt <.<


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gut das ist klar.
> 
> Aber er wird wohl kaum beim auf den Sockel Setzen die Teile verbogen haben, das wären dann bestimmt mehr als 2
> 
> ...



Das CPU's mit kaputten oder verbogenen Pins rausgehen, kann ich mir in der heutigen Zeit aber auch nicht vorstellen. Da läuft bestimmt ein Laser oder so drüber und tastet die ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Hardwareversand die Dinger verbogen hat, eigentlich auch nicht. Die packen das Ding ja nicht aus, sondern schicken es einfach weiter. Und in der Verpackung beim Transport kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.^^

Wenn, dann war das Ding höchstens schon mal beim Kunden und der hat sie verbogen oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

versuch erstmal alles wieder vorsichtig gradezubiegen

den plattgedrückten leicht anheben mit nem kleinem Schraubendreher oder Messerspitze 

dann z.b. langsam weiter mit nem passenden Druckbleistift was schmales röhrenförmiges halt


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ok..
Ist ja nurnoch dr patt gedrückte, der andere sitzt ja wieder perfekt. :s

Keine Lust, dass das Ding noch abbricht - dann wird es gar nichts mit dem umtauschen. ^^


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

naja wenn der boxed war und aufeinmal platt ist ist eh schlecht 

aber kann man auch relativ leicht austauschen


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich sag's ml so, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Plektrum für die Gitarre noch für was anderes zu gebrauchen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (24. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das wirds sein, CPU Sockel verrutscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Kann ich nicht drüber Lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Kann ich nicht drüber Lachen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich bin so toll, es geht. xD


----------



## Ogil (24. Mai 2010)

Das heisst der Rechner laeuft endlich? Wuhu!


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Na endlich. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich bin so toll, es geht. xD



ich bin besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Jo, es piept.
Hab nicht gedacht, dass mir das Gitarrespielen hierbei was nützt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CPU saß echt nicht fest - man, hab fast 30 Minuten gebraucht, dass Teil gerade zu biegen. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Tja da hätte man sich viel Zeit sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Jo. Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Jetzt ist das verlängerte Wochenende fast rum. Aber immerhin geht er nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt auch noch schön den Mugen draufgeschraubt und nun wird erstmal Windoof 7 installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, Modern Warfare 2 steht bei 84% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

find die Montage von Mugen recht wackelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenns erstmal sitzt

für unbedarfetere empfehle ich dann lieber den GroßClockner oder gleich n Noctua bzw. Prolimatech mit Kit und Noiseblocker


btw: schön das es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2010)

Die beste Montage hat der Mugen nicht. Aber wenn er erstmal sitzt, dann ist er auf jedenfall absolut stabil. Und von der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ist er wirklich super.
Noctua ist natürlich ne Klasse für sich, aber einfach zu teuer, für so nen Kühler.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Hab den Mugen als letztes eingebaut - eine Qual. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt läuft alles - wer meinte, die Lüfter vom Case seien laut? Ich hör fast nichts. ^^


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

welches Case ?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Midgard.

@Erz Kommt drauf an, wie man "laut" definiert. Für mich sind sies definitiv. In der Regel kann ich wenn Tastatur und Monitor aus sind nur am Drehen der Lüfter erkennen, dass mein PC an ist wenn die Festplatten Ruhe geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Habta Recht, wenn ich dran geh, sind die Dinger echt "laut" - aber für mich ist das Balsam in den Ohren, mein Rechner zuvor war ne Rakete, und das mein ich ernst. Schnell war er nicht - extrem laut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Mai 2010)

gibt es bei Chatroulette aussehr Gurken und erwachsen Werbung auch was anderes?  seit dem kann mich nichts mehr Schockieren. 

hab sicher den halben tag drin verbracht und bis nun nur eine  nette Frau kennen gelernt  "wo man auch erst Fake Check machen muss"  aus Kanada.  O.o


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Noctua ist natürlich ne Klasse für sich, aber einfach zu teuer, für so nen Kühler.



Naja teuer ist relativ. Du bekommst einen klasse Kühler, 2 gute Lüfter, WLP und eines der besten Montagekits(und natürlich einen guten Support).
Der Megahalems hat lange Zeit genausoviel gekostet, hat aber weder Lüfter noch AMD-Montagekits.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Habta Recht, wenn ich dran geh, sind die Dinger echt "laut" - aber für mich ist das Balsam in den Ohren, mein Rechner zuvor war ne Rakete, und das mein ich ernst. Schnell war er nicht - extrem laut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf Minimum sollten die Lüfter ok sein 

wenn man kein absoluter Silent Feti ist


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Bald wird mein Rechner noch leiser. Denk ich werd heut abend die MSI HAWK bestellen, mal sehn wann die kommt.
Mein PWM-Slippie am Mugen dreht mit 250rpm. Theoretisch könnte ich den glaub ich sogar passiv betreiben. Das was an Luft umgewälzt wird mit den paar Umdrehungen reißts dann wohl auch nicht mehr. Dann sinds nur noch 2 800rpm S-FLEX. Die haben dummerweise ne recht hohe Anlaufspannung, vllt. kriegt man sie auf ~600rpm runter. 
Wenn du HAWK da ist brauch ich sowieso nur noch einen, da einer davon aktuell aufm Setsugen klebt. Den einen brauch ich gezwungenermaßen, weil meine Festplatten ohne Belüftung heiß werden. :/
Dann ists noch der Netzteillüfter, aber der ist eh kaum hörbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Midgard.
> 
> @Erz Kommt drauf an, wie man "laut" definiert. Für mich sind sies definitiv. In der Regel kann ich wenn Tastatur und Monitor aus sind nur am Drehen der Lüfter erkennen, dass mein PC an ist wenn die Festplatten Ruhe geben.
> 
> ...



qft

Also auch auf ganz leise, sind sie trotzdem hörbar, und gerade abends nervt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

die Hawk auf 35% also Standard ist doch recht deutlich hörbar(für mich) aber 25% Last und Minimum 20% Desktop alles Top die S-Flex laufen auch gut auf 500-700

neuen Grafikkartenkühler brauchst da nich

dann muss man ja noch sehen das sie momentan auf 965/1325 auf Stock Voltage läuft


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Hatte auch vor da nen bisschen was einzustellen. Meist sind ja doch erhebliche Spielräume. Wozu gibts Riva Tuner, Afterburner und Co? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Mai 2010)

wenn es ihr es leise hab wollte kauft euch eine X-Vapor


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

Die HAWK ist leiser als die Vapor-X. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Wo gibt es gute Wallpaper - such gerade ein paar schöne mit FullHD Auflösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2010)

deviantart.com


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

interfacelift


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Mai 2010)

http://www.ewallpapers.eu/


----------



## Shefanix (24. Mai 2010)

www.wallbase.net


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

nehm lieber eigene Fotos z.b. http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc010049kab.jpg


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Ist das so einer der nie Ruhe gibt und 20/7 nur am kleffen ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

nö 2 mal am Tag beschäftigen fertig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

Nur das vielleicht ein Tag 24 Stunden hat.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Mai 2010)

Yorkshire Terrier > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

nee 2mal 1 stunde in Wald und draussen im Garten das siehts so aus http://www.abload.de...sc00989lpq6.jpg


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur das vielleicht ein Tag 24 Stunden hat.



Was willst du uns damit sagen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst doch mit Sicherheit 24/7 statt 20/7 oder?


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Ne, in den 4 Stunden ruhen Sie die Kehle aus, um wieder weiter zu bellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja teuer ist relativ. Du bekommst einen klasse Kühler, 2 gute Lüfter, WLP und eines der besten Montagekits(und natürlich einen guten Support).
> Der Megahalems hat lange Zeit genausoviel gekostet, hat aber weder Lüfter noch AMD-Montagekits.



Jo, aber zwei Lüfter an dem Teil braucht halt keine Sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, aber zwei Lüfter an dem Teil braucht halt keine Sau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, solche gibt es immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch immer Leute die Alienware braucht, und die wird es auch immer geben.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

Push n Pull is für Arsch


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, aber zwei Lüfter an dem Teil braucht halt keine Sau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja den zweiten Lüfter kannst du genauso gut als Gehäuselüfter nutzen. Mir gehts nur darum, dass du da was für die 50€ bekommst, im Gegensatz zu anderen Kühlern.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

So, MW2 ist auf den Laptop gezogen - nicht spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20% sind's jetzt auf dem Rechner. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Hab zwar schon auf HWLuxx gefragt, aber vll weiss von euch auch jmd was mein Problem ist.
Wenn ich meinen PC an den TV per HDMI anschließe verfärbt sich ab und zu das Bild grünlich. Einmal umschalten oder Abstecken und es ist wieder i.O.
Kabel, Grafikkarte und Treiber habe ich schon getauscht; hat aber nichts gebracht.

Hier mal ein Bild; rechts wie es normal aussehen sollte und links wenn es verfärbt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

hatte ich auch mal ist die Farbauswahl aber kann momentan nicht gucken zwecks Raid


----------



## Niranda (24. Mai 2010)

hast du schonmal versucht am kabel/gerät zu wackeln? meist liegt sowas an wackelkontakten.
Bei der alten Röhre meines freundes brauchten wir nur einmal mit nem großen Buch raufhauen und es war dann für immer und ewig weg....
ok, das buch ist vom regal geflogen... das war sunn richtig dickes und schweres - ich konnte es nicht mit einer hand tragen ^^

Hat nicht jmd lust für mich alle stargate folgen (SG1, Atlantis, Universe) runterzuladen und auf meine eHDD zu spielen?^^


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> So, MW2 ist auf den Laptop gezogen - nicht spielbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Läuft dein Tower nun?

Edit: Warum? Kannst die nicht selbst ziehen? xD


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hat nicht jmd lust für mich alle stargate folgen (SG1, Atlantis, Universe) runterzuladen und auf meine eHDD zu spielen?^^


Du hast Continuum vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> Läuft dein Tower nun?
> 
> Edit: Warum? Kannst die nicht selbst ziehen? xD





Ja seiner läuft.


----------



## Niranda (24. Mai 2010)

@Asrosk:
Ich hab nur ne lahmarschige 1000er leitung... d.h. 130kbit/s down und 14-20kbit/s up, wenns gut kommt.... kannst dir ja ausrechnen... xD



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du hast Continuum vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? o.o kenn ich nich^^
Einfach alles...


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Jo, einwandfreil. Hab die Dinger gerade gebogen. ^^

Der Eine war aber gaaaaanz schön knapp O.o, der war richtig platt gedrückt. ^^


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jo, einwandfreil. Hab die Dinger gerade gebogen. ^^
> 
> Der Eine war aber gaaaaanz schön knapp O.o, der war richtig platt gedrückt. ^^



Hast wohl beim einbauen schön draufgedrückt weils nicht reinging, wa? xD

Ah heute wieder mal schön zocken können: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht, wahrscheinlich doch, obwohl ich eigentlich vorsichtig war/sein wollte. ^^

Naja, Gute Nacht. 
30% xD


----------



## Rethelion (24. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> hast du schonmal versucht am kabel/gerät zu wackeln? meist liegt sowas an wackelkontakten.
> Bei der alten Röhre meines freundes brauchten wir nur einmal mit nem großen Buch raufhauen und es war dann für immer und ewig weg....
> ok, das buch ist vom regal geflogen... das war sunn richtig dickes und schweres - ich konnte es nicht mit einer hand tragen ^^





Ich hab alle Ports am TV probiert, die Grafikkarte wurde schon getauscht und verschiedene Kabel habe ich auch getestet.


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Bin auch weg, noch bissel TV, muß morgen früh raus ^^


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

ouww.. deutscher Client, sowas ist Gift fuer die Atmosphaere.


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2010)

Gut das die kack Blagen morgen wieder Schule haben, meine Fresse gehen mir die Hacker heute auf den Sack.

Jedes 3. game heute am Cheaten, fühlen sich voll cool omg.


----------



## muehe (24. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> hast du schonmal versucht am kabel/gerät zu wackeln? meist liegt sowas an wackelkontakten.
> Bei der alten Röhre meines freundes brauchten wir nur einmal mit nem großen Buch raufhauen und es war dann für immer und ewig weg....
> ok, das buch ist vom regal geflogen... das war sunn richtig dickes und schweres - ich konnte es nicht mit einer hand tragen ^^
> 
> Hat nicht jmd lust für mich alle stargate folgen (SG1, Atlantis, Universe) runterzuladen und auf meine eHDD zu spielen?^^



zieh doch am besten selbst nachts

Rapidshareaccount oder Netload

hab zwar 33k down aber nur 1024 Up aber upload dicht nervt

solche Serien in Xvid haben doch meist nur um die 350Mb


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Woha, so ein geiles Game hatte ich Tage net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, ich geh Kaputt hier, 26,4°C :X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

CHEATER CHEATER


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Mir ist in BC2 noch kein einziger Cheater begegnet oO


----------



## muehe (25. Mai 2010)

oder hast es nicht gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2010)

Merkt man auch nicht, wenn man mit cheatet ;p


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, wenn ein Cheater dagewesen wäre hätte ich das schon gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ja auch erst Level 3. Aber muss sagen - das Sniper macht echt Spaß ^^


@ Sora: Ich cheate nicht - aus dem selben Grund wie ich in der Schule keine Spicker benutze. Ich will mich nicht selbst verarschen :/


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir merkt man es wenn Rang 12er, mit 32:2 führen, ja klar, bestimmt ist der so gut ne.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> ouww.. deutscher Client, sowas ist Gift fuer die Atmosphaere.



qft

@Nira Atlantis hab ich komplett. Allerdings werd ich bei dem Upload den ich hab net anfangen hochzuladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw heute abend die HAWK bestellt. Praktischerweise hat Cyberport hier nen Laden. Angeblich sollen sie am 27.5. ne Lieferung kriegen, mal sehn obs klappt. Ich glaub nicht dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Stargate - Pfui! Ich schau im Moment nochmal NCIS komplett durch. Dexter und Scrubs folgen danach. Mit Two and a half Men bin ich jetzt immer bei der neusten :>

Achja: Englischer Client > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BC2 bugged ab und zu bei mir. Ich hab manchmal das Problem, dass meine Waffen einfach nur schwarz sind. Also schwarze Klötze. Ist das jetzt ein Treiber-Problem, oder ist das Game Schuld?


----------



## Niranda (25. Mai 2010)

Treiber.. ich hab keine probs, außer dass das wasser ab und zu mal flackert... naja

@Kyra: dein upload nütz mir nix, wenn ich eh voll langsam runterlade.. ^^


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bei mir merkt man es wenn Rang 12er, mit 32:2 führen, ja klar, bestimmt ist der so gut ne.



Hatte damals mit Level 6 mal *22:2 *Stats und hab nicht gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt selten vor, aber kann auch schon mal legal passieren, sowas...


----------



## Rethelion (25. Mai 2010)

Mit viel Glück, bzw. schlechten Spielern schafft man das schon. Wenn ich überlege wie unfähig die Leute, die immer mit Granatwerfern oder Panzerfaust rumlaufen, im Nahkampf sind...5er Gruppe alle schiesen auf mich und einen nach den andern hab ich abgestochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. Mai 2010)

naja, als schnieper wird man auch selten gesehen und alle rennen an einem vorbei... das ist schon regelrecht ne provokation das messer zu zücken... xD


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

Eben. Vorallem weil bei Mw2 das Knife immer noch imba ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hatte damals mit Level 6 mal *22:2 *Stats und hab nicht gehackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, es ist natürlich auch Map abhängig, aber mir kann keiner Erzählen egal welchen Rank er hat, das er auf Rust, die kleinste Map überhaupt, iwas mit 30 zu 5 oder so hat, dann müsstest du durchschnittlich 6 Leute pro Tod abknallen, das schaffst du dort fast garnet.


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, ist auf Rust echt bisschen unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Das was du mit dem Messer gesagt hast stimmt leider, einnerseits ist es gut, inner Notsituation einen zu "onehitten" aber es nervt wenn die dummen Noobs nur mit Revolver oder USP + Taktikmesser rumlaufen und alles abstechen, darin liegt einfach nicht der Sinn des Spiels, weil, wenn ich an Krieg denke, dann nicht an jmd der mit Messer an der Front rumrennt.

Achja, wieder tote bei Foxconn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Niranda (25. Mai 2010)

http://www.pcaction.de/Google-Pac-Man-Doodle-kostete-4-82-Mio-Stunden-Arbeitszeit/News/article/view/4501/



> Bei 25 US-Dollarn Stundensatz macht das einen finanziellen Schaden von 120,5 Millionen US-Dollar



rofl xD


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

HardwareLuxx down? O_o


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir net.

Wann liefert UPS endlich omg, diese scheiß Spacken sind sowas von arsch langsam, unglaublich.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir steht


*Hardwareluxx - Admin Site*
Unless you work for this Site there is nothing interesting for you here.
The actual content is located at www.hardwareluxx.de .


O_o

Wenn ich auf hardwareluxx.de geh. Mit Chrome 5. :O
Edit: FF 3.6 das gleiche. wtf


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Kyra, ich komm auch nicht drauf. Bekomme die selbe Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Dann bin ich schonmal beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Auch wenns mich aufregt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Boar, ich bestelle nie wieder mit UPS, DHL wäre schon 3 mal da gewesen.

DHL liefert immer gegen 11-1 Uhr hier, bzw auch später, aber ist immer so früh da.

Muss gleich noch weg, wollte heute eig ganze PC ecke aufräumen und PC zusammen bauen, aber ne die haben ja Zeit.


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

Hatte grade eine heftige Runden Search & Destroy auf (festhalten) Underpass. Muss sagen, so sehr ich die Map in TDM hasse, so sehr liebe ich sie in S&D! Auch lustig: Einer meiner Mitspieler (kein Deutscher, haben uns nur auf Engl. unterhalten) war so begeistert von mir, dass er mich gleich in Steam geaddet hat und jetzt mit mir irgendeine Europäische 2on2 Liga aufmischen möchte! ^^

War jedenfalls ein extrem Spannendes Match bis zum Schluss: Waren 3:0 im Rückstand und holen dann tatsächlich 3 Punkte. Haben dann aber leider in der Verlängerung die Entscheidende Runde verloren.

*Ich Liebe Modern Warfare 2!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, und ich hab verschlafen und konnt es deswegen nicht über die Schulzeit runterladen. Wuhaaaa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. Mai 2010)

Und wann kommen die neuen Karten nun endlich in die normale Rota? Ich spiel fast nur die alten Karten weil ich keine Lust habe mir den Spielmodus vorschreiben zu lassen und ewig zwischen den Runden zu warten. Nervig...


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

@Erz1: Wieso Runterladen? Dachte du hast es dir gekauft? So mit CD unso?

@Ogil: 100% sign! Bin auch langsam bisschen sauer deswegen... Und habe heute in einem Forum sogar gelesen das die PC Spieler die neuen Karten nie (!) in die Rota bekommen sollen, da zu wenige das Stimulus gekauft haben. oO

Spiele auch nur die normalen Maps, da die "Zufalls"-Kacke mich mega nervt. 

Ach by the way, hast du mich eig. in Steam?
Falls nicht: *Crank_1* <- adde mich^^


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Gerade Favela Heerschaft, ein weiteres Game, ein weiterer Cheater.

Meine Güte, was macht denn daran Spaß alle durch die Wände zusehen und immer geflamed zu werden ?

Doch das beste daran war, er hatte Endstand von 43:13, gestern mein Screenshot, ich ohne hack 45:11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein low bob.

Im Moment spiele ich öfter Heerschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Mai 2010)

@Crucial
Nope, es lag bei der Graka dabei - also der Code. ;D
War selbst leicht verwundert - Graka ist Specialversion --> Mit MW2 Bildchen, ^^


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

Naja ich weiß nicht, du hast irgendwie auffällig oft "Cheater" im Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann nicht einfach sein dass der Kerl einfach nur gut ist? Und übrigens: Wer sich hinter der Wand bewegt wie ein Elefant und dadurch lauter Lärm macht, der wird von mir auch umgeballert, ohne dass ich ihn sehen muss. Mal ganz abgesehen davon haben viele leute "Störer" als Perk aktiv, wenn also mein Radar beginnt zu Spinnen, schieß ich auch auf Gut Glück durch die Wand. Hab so schon mind. 15 Kills gemacht glaube ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Erz1: Nice! Welche GraKa war/ist das? Hast gleich mal das richtige Spiel zum Daddeln!


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, aber bedenke die Killcam.

Wenn er auf Favela auf dem Haus ist, und ganz oben einer noch hintern haus ist, weil er gespawnt ist, schon seltsam das er genau auf Ihn zielt oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Mai 2010)

5850. ^^

Hab aber glaube ich billiger bekommen - mir wurde gesagt, dass ich 18€ nachzahlen müsse wegen des Preises - beim Schreiben von HoH stand aber damals nicht soviel wie am Ende verlangt. ^^
Hab dort hingeschrieben per Mail und mir wurde der Preisaufschub erlassen - nun ist die Graka auf die 18€ mehr im Preis gestiegen. ^^

Hab also das Spiel umsonst bekommen, wollte es mir ja eh holen eig. , also schön viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Jetz geht das Luxx wieder bei mir. O_o


----------



## Crucial² (25. Mai 2010)

Sauerei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei meiner 5850 war nichts dabei... Aber damals hat MW 2 eh nur 15 Euro gekostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo: Hm okay, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat Herrschaft gesetzte Spawnpunkte, erfahrene Spieler wissen also, wo die Gegner spawnen und schauen dann auch dementsprechend in diese Richtung. Kann man jetzt natürlich nicht beurteilen....


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Crucial, hier das meine ich, der rote ist der hacker, der blaue, halt das "Opfer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich kann da nicht mal ebend durch die Wand gucken ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Mai 2010)

MW2 kostet ja jetzt auch nur 20-25€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

In Steam 60 ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

Steam=das neue Wort für abzocke. ;D


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Steam war schon immer teuer. Die günstigste Möglichkeit ist immer noch Amazon.uk, wenn man ne Kreditkarte hat.


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2010)

painschecks ich komme nicht dazu eine PM zu schreiben. Heute 100% (:

Zu den BFBC2 Spielern.

Welchen Mode zockt Ihr?

Ich habe das Spiel nicht lange gespielt. Hoechster Rank war 6 und habe nur Hardcore, ohne Map, ohne Magazinanzeige ohne alles gespielt und war meistens immer Platz 1-4 gewesen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele meistens HC.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Ich mag HC nicht, zu viele Camper die zu einfach zu schnell Kills kriegen. Hab da bisher keinen Server gefunden, wo das funktioniert hat.
Spiele meistens auf Normalservern Rush.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auch nur Rush als Recon. Hardcore mochte ich bei MW2 schon nicht, werds deshalb bei BC2 garnicht erst testen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Aktuell spiel ich viel Engineer. Die UMP ist einfach saugeil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischendrin viel mit M14 und M1 Garand gespielt.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Wie teuer kann man wohl einen Steam-Account mit folgenden Games loswerden:
Battlefield 2, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Counter Strike 1.6, Counter Strike: Source, Counter Strike: Condition Zero, Day of Defeat, Deathmatch Classic, DiRT 2, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Portal, Ricochet.

Brauch den nicht mehr. Hab jetzt ein zweites MW2 bekommen, und die anderen Spiele zocke ich sowieso net :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

ich kauf dir ab 5€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich kauf dir ab 5€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/reported

Ich bin total fertig und fühl mich super.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Das "/reported" versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das "/reported" versteh ich jetzt nicht



Habs vergessen mit:"War nur ein Scherz" zu kennzeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Mai 2010)

HC geht so, zuviele Recon, echt schlimm, besonders auf der PS3 ^^

Ich hab mir überlegt, ob man nicht genauso wie der Sticky von Kyragan einen für Laptops machen könnte.
Irgendwie kommen doch recht häufig Fragen auf und interessant wäre es bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel nur Assault, mit irgendeinem Sturmgewehr, 40 MM Pumpe und Versuch grad einige Waffen auf Platin zu hauen (aktuell Aug)


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Kann man Arbeitsspeicher einfach in einem Luftpolsterumschlag verschicken? :>


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2010)

Wickel am Besten die Riegel mit Klopapier ein, fahr mit einem Magneten drüber und dann verschickt ihn. Zur Sicherheit solltest du noch etwas Eis hinzugeben damit er schön gekühlt ist. Alternativ würde auch ein Lüfter mit langem Kabel helfen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Hmm... hattest du heute einen Clown zum Frühstück oder was ist los? xD

Wie lange dauert es bis Geld von Paypal zu Paypal ankommt? :>


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2010)

Mir is nur Langweilig nach der Arbeit xD

Es reicht wenn du den Riegel in eine kleine Tüte steckst und dann in den Umschlag steckst.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Mai 2010)

Gut, hab nämlich grad im Luxx welchen verkauft. Wusste nur nicht wie ich das verschicken soll ^^

Mir ist auch Langweilig, morgen endlich wieder Schule 

Edit: Reicht das hier und dann in einen Brief? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Antistatikfolie und stoßsicher verpacken.


----------



## Ogil (25. Mai 2010)

Fast vergessen was wir heute fuer einen Tag haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bau gerade den PC zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später gibbet dann Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

"denn der bootvorgang verbraucht mehr strom als der standby in ~6Tagen verbraucht."


Stimmt das? kann ich net glauben. xD


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2010)

Booten zieht verdammt viel Strom. Schließ mal ein Messgerät an. Mein alter Rechner hatte da schon Spitzen von 340 Watt. Das hat der unter Last nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

wie viel verbraucht den der Pc in 24 Stunden im Standby? xD


----------



## Erz1 (25. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Shit, eben vom Fußballtraining back gekommen - Standby vergessen auszumachen. -.-
Nun steh ich gerade mal bei 68%, obwohl ich schon an die 80% hätte dran sien können für MW2. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (25. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wie viel verbraucht den der Pc in 24 Stunden im Standby? xD



Kommt auf die Hardware an und ob undervoltet worden ist oder gar overclocked.
Oder meinst du den echten Standby-Modus, der sich mittlerweile "Energiesparmodus" schimpft? Dort sinds immer noch n paar Watt, bei den meisten wohl deutlich weniger als idle aber ich denke 5-20W sinds sicher. Irgendwo im Dreh. Das Board steht ja noch unter Strom. Muss auch, sonst wäre der RAM leer wenn man den PC wieder anmacht und das System nicht mehr gebootet.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2010)

@Rethelion: Ich installier jetzt doch mal den VMWare-Player. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, was der so an Funktionalität bietet. Leider muss man VMWare-Server zuvor löschen. Aber bin jetzt neugierig geworden.^^


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2010)

Den Mugen auf nem 775er Sockel zumontieren ist geil.

Total einfach, wenn ich an mein AM3 denke :S


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Los verneigt euch.

Prestige Rank 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Blubb.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCgQDjiotG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Einfach geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die 5ver version scheint fertig zu sein für MAC und Linux gibt es sie als Download aber wo bleibt Windows? xD


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Los verneigt euch.
> 
> Prestige Rank 70
> 
> ...




*Chita! Warst doch als wir gezockt haben um halb 3 erst Level 40 oder so?*


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

So lässt sichs leben... wieder n Jahr älter, ne Pizza Hawaii im Ofen und die Sonne strahlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (26. Mai 2010)

die ränge sind nicht so dolle. Die sagen nur aus, das du durchgeopfert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nur die Kills fließen da mit rein - d.h. immer schön selbstmordaffentat (extra mit f) und punkten ohne ende, egal wie viele Tode.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Einfach geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das habe ich schon vor 50 Seiten oder so gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crucial² schrieb:


> *Chita! Warst doch als wir gezockt haben um halb 3 erst Level 40 oder so?*



Jap, war auf irgendso nem Cheater Server ka. Habe mit jedem Kill ziemlich viel Ep bekommen, war dann lvl 69 oder so.

Hab noch bis halb 5 gespielt und 70 gemacht.

Ok ist net ganz so toll dadurch 70 zu sein, aber wäre ich eh diese Woche noch geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast, oder hattest du Geburtstag ?

Naja ich sag mal alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hab auch ne Pizza im Ofen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon vor 50 Seiten oder so gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut mir leid das wenn ich paar tage nicht regelmäßig ist Forum schaue richtig lust habe jedes mal 50 Seiten zu lesen. ;D


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

@Nebo ich habe heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Perfekt wärs wenn ich heut ne Mail kriegen würde mein HAWK ist da, aber die is für frühestens morgen angekündigt. Mal sehn obs morgen schon passt, wär dufte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> tut mir leid das wenn ich paar tage nicht regelmäßig ist Forum schaue richtig lust habe jedes mal 50 Seiten zu lesen. ;D



Das war als die Chrome 5 Beta erschien, also paar Tage her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du jetzt eig RDR bekommen und gespielt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2010)

_Alles Gute :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt eig RDR bekommen und gespielt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo Story fertig spiele, spiele aber immer noch SP wegen neben Mission und allgemein kann man auch nach der Story noch viel machen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Nebo ich habe heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt auch wieder da, nach 3 Tagen Lan. Wieder mal typisch, die ganze Zeit gutes Wetter und als wir heute morgen anfangen zusammenzupacken fängt es an zu schifffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

grosse oder so ne Mini LAN unter freunden?


EDIT:


*Red Dead Redemption teils ausverkauft*
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Das gab es schon länger nicht mehr: Eine so starke Nachfrage, dass dem Handel die Vorräte von einem Spiel auszugehen drohen. In Berlin ist Red Dead Redemption teils ausverkauft, auch bei Amazon.de ist die PS3-Version nur noch im Marketplace zu haben.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
Einige deutsche Städte sind mit roten Westernplakaten zugepflastert, die Kritiken zu Red Dead Redemption sind durchgehend gut. Kein Wunder, dass sich das Actionspiel von Rockstar Games gut verkauft. Offenbar sogar besser, als der Publisher selbst erwartet hat: In vielen Berliner Elektronikmärkten ist das für Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 verfügbare Programm ausverkauft, ähnliche Meldungen gibt es aus anderen Orten. Auch der Onlinehändler Amazon.de konnte nach Informationen von Golem.de zeitweise nicht liefern - derzeit (Stand: 26. Mai 2010 gegen 12 Uhr) ist die PS3-Version nur noch über den Marketplace zu bekommen. [/font][font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Die deutsche Niederlassung von Rockstar Games wollte sich auf Nachfrage von Golem.de nicht zu möglichen Lieferengpässen äußern. Wahrscheinlich gebe es erst dann offizielle Verkaufszahlen, wenn sich die amerikanische Firmenzentrale offiziell zu Wort meldet.[/font][font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font][font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]http://www.golem.de/1005/75359.html[/font][font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2010)

Letzteres, wir waren ca. 15-18 Leute je nach Tag und Tageszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Kyra, alles Gute zum Geburtstag :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

thx


----------



## Rethelion (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> thx



Alles Gute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> thx



Jo alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Frage:
Wie viel sollte man für einen richtig ordentlichen Wohnzimmer-Fernseher rechnen? Also Full HD, mehrere Meter Sitzentfernung?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

5000€ LED teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne Spass weist ne frag am besten Pani..


----------



## Rethelion (26. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kleine Frage:
> Wie viel sollte man für einen richtig ordentlichen Wohnzimmer-Fernseher rechnen? Also Full HD, mehrere Meter Sitzentfernung?



Ich würd 900-1200&#8364; rechnen, je nachdem welche Größe dir gefällt, welche Technologie verwendet wird und welche Features er hat.

Btw. was mir bei meinem Philips LCD auffällt, der wird wenn man länger fernsieht ziemlich warm; spürt man sogar noch in 15cm Abstand.


----------



## muehe (26. Mai 2010)

900-1200 hört sich gut 

is natürlich alles ne Frage der Grösse , LCD oder Plasma ?


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Geht grade erstmal nur um die preisliche Orientierung...der Kauf ist wohl noch ne Weile hin...danke aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe wird denk ich mal 48 oder 50"...wie gesagt, soll der Familienfernseher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (26. Mai 2010)

oh jetzt erst gesehen 

Glückwunsch Kyragan ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst ja richtig Party machen bei nem runden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Nix großes eigentlich. Mit Family heut abend zum Griechen. Eventuell später dann mit Freunden ne anständige Party.  Ma schaun ob für so ne Fete mein Budget mitmacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

Alles gute Kyra! Einladung bitte per Brieftaube! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo: Neeeein, ernsthaft?! Ich bin so froh das ich noch nicht auf nen gehackten Server gekommen bin! Will mir jedes einzelne Level selber erspielen.

@Niranda: Niiiicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zum Beispiele spiele Fast nur Search & Destroy und Levele auch recht zügig. Und da gehts nicht ums "Kamikatze Spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sam Fischer: FRAGE! Wieso hauen bei RDR manchmal einfach die Pferde ab und man bekommt ein neues Geschenkt, was aber meist voll kacke ist...?


----------



## Erz1 (26. Mai 2010)

Alles Gute Kyragan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



97%, dann endlich MW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Alles Gute Kyragan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie lange kann man eigentlich brauche um ein Spiel runter zu laden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Mai 2010)

Mit einer einer 3k Leitung , wo wir eigentlich nur 2k empfangen lange, vor allem, wenn man es nur nebenbei herunterlädt, wenn man am PC sitzt und auch noch dabei spielt. xd


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

Habe hier nicht mal ganz ne 1k Leitung und mein Cousin hat es sich binnen 8 Stunden runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Geht grade erstmal nur um die preisliche Orientierung...der Kauf ist wohl noch ne Weile hin...danke aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_47"-50" klinkt ja gut..wie weit sitzt ihr ca. davon weg?

Und wieviel soll "nun" ausgegeben werden? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> @Sam Fischer: FRAGE! Wieso hauen bei RDR manchmal einfach die Pferde ab und man bekommt ein neues Geschenkt, was aber meist voll kacke ist...?



Wie meinst du das? du kannst es immer wieder Rufen durch Pfeifen.

aussehr wenn du ein Z.b ein Fremdes klaust.. und es anbietest dann ist es automatisch das Pferd was kommt wenn du Pfeifst.. so zu sagen Speicher wie bei GTA IV das auto vor dem vorsteck.


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? du kannst es immer wieder Rufen durch Pfeifen.
> 
> aussehr wenn du ein Z.b ein Fremdes klaust.. und es anbietest dann ist es automatisch das Pferd was kommt wenn du Pfeifst.. so zu sagen Speicher wie bei GTA IV das auto vor dem vorsteck.




Aber (ich kann nur für meinen Bruder schreiben, ich selber habe das Spiel nicht) bei ihm erschien jetzt schon 2 mal eine Nachricht a lá "Dein Pferd kommt nicht mehr zu dir zurück. Aber ein anderes hört nun auf dich".... Und das "andere" ist halt meistens nicht so gut wie das alte.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Schick mal ebend wer die WoW Realmlist. Kann mich nicht einloggen - Google ist grad total nutzlos :>


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schick mal ebend wer die WoW Realmlist. Kann mich nicht einloggen - Google ist grad total nutzlos :>



Hmm.. hab selber aus Google eben geschaut, weil Privat Server ;p

[font="sans-serif, sans-serif"]
set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Aber (ich kann nur für meinen Bruder schreiben, ich selber habe das Spiel nicht) bei ihm erschien jetzt schon 2 mal eine Nachricht a lá "Dein Pferd kommt nicht mehr zu dir zurück. Aber ein anderes hört nun auf dich".... Und das "andere" ist halt meistens nicht so gut wie das alte.





Ach so, jo das passiert wenn es Stirbt kommt ein anderes.

Er muss sich sonst wieder ein gutes Fangen und zu reiten. Wenn er eins gekauft hat, hat er eine urkunde im Menu bei PS3 die "Select" taste bei xbox nehme ich an "Back" die einfach wieder auswählen und man hat es gekaufte wieder. 


Sonst muss er sich wieder gutes fangen.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich kann mich nicht einloggen. Kommt nichts von wegen PW falsch sondern das ich gucken soll ob ich überhaupt 'nen Battle.net-Account habe. Blizzard sucked einfach mal :>


----------



## muehe (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm.. hab selber aus Google eben geschaut, weil Privat Server ;p
> 
> [font="sans-serif, sans-serif"]
> set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
> ...



oder die letzten beiden auch nochmal in die congig.wtf einfügen


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Hach, ich fühl mich richtig erleichtert. Bin WoW losgeworden :>


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Realmlist ist seit Battle.net unnötig, kannst einfach löschen die Datei.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Realmlist ist seit Battle.net unnötig, kannst einfach löschen die Datei.



Wuerde Ich jetzt nicht so sagen.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Tus doch und log dich ein xD Hatte auch keine mehr, mir war langweilig und ich hab mal versucht WoW so klein wie möglich zu halten... DA HAT JEDES KBYTE GEZÄHLT!!!!


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Bei mir gings vorhin nicht. Ich hatte die gelöscht und konnte mich dann nicht einloggen :>


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Ka, ich hab schon ewig keine mehr und es ging prima. Aber ich spiel ja sowieso nicht mehr :<


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ka, ich hab schon ewig keine mehr und es ging prima. Aber ich spiel ja sowieso nicht mehr :<



Wenn du auf EU zocken moechtest, brauchst du die Realmlist und wenn du auf US zocken willst, brauchst du die Realmlist. Ohne geht es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Ich Tests mal schnell, log mich auf Acc vom Kollegen ein ^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Koenntest dich mal mit meinem US Account einloggen, dann wirste merken, dass da nicht so viel geht ;p


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Liegt am blöden Windows XP !


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, wenn man nur auf EU zockt, brauch man keine Realmlist. Aber wenn man staendig wie Ich auf verschiedenen Servern spielt, brauch man es ;p


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Hust, wir reden nicht von Privatservern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUCKING AWESOME:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmD_8cBqhW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hust, wir reden nicht von Privatservern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, aber auch von US und EU ;p


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Ich überlege grade auch wieder US zu spielen. Hab meinen Account ja verkauft :>


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade auch wieder US zu spielen. Hab meinen Account ja verkauft :>



Magst mein Kaufen? ;p


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Warum sollte ich deinen kaufen wollen?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich deinen kaufen wollen?



Mein ja nur, wenn auf US spielen moechtest.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, wenn dann fang ich neu an. Willst deinen Account loswerden oder was?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, wenn dann fang ich neu an. Willst deinen Account loswerden oder was?



Nein. Eben nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Du fragst nach, willst den aber garnicht verkaufen? oO


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Du fragst nach, willst den aber garnicht verkaufen? oO



Warum fragen Deutsche immer so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein, ich zocke nicht mehr und habe einen Account mit Wotlk US, Starcraft 2 Beta und Arena Turnier Anmeldung. So koenntest dir vielleicht paar Kosten sparen beim Kauf der CD Keys.. aber naja.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Du bist selber Deutscher!

Arena Turnier brauche ich eh nicht. Ich spiele kein PvP im Moment. Wollt bis Cataclysm nur ein bisschen rumchillen und Leveln. Eventuell fange ich nachher mit einem Kumpel neu an der mich dann wirbt. Dann aber EU :>


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Tus nicht!


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Tu was nicht? :>


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

ich liebe es xD zu genial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzKRCZWUzHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Wasn eigentlich mit Buffed los? Spinnt total... oben steht z.B.



> *Bitte Lesen!* Bitte lest die Forenregeln, bevor Ihr einen Beitrag eröffnet oder beantwortet.' rel='nofollow external'>*Bitte lest die Forenregeln, bevor Ihr einen Beitrag eröffnet oder beantwortet.*



Was macht der HMTL Tag da drin?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist das völlig normal da oben. Scheint ein Problem deinerseits zu sein :>


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Ich update mal Addons, mal schauen obs war bringt.

Edit: Nö, immer noch nicht... Ich zieh mir mal 3.6


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab Chrome, und damit wirklich noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Gibts ein Alternativ Addon zu AnyColor, das funkt mit 3,6 nicht mehr und ich möchte gern einen blauen Browser :<

Geht auch mit IE nicht.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Muss irgendwas kaputt machen, werde wahnsinnig.

Bau ich die Silentwings ins Antec ein, hmm kein PWM Anschluss, toll. Also Silentwings in mein Case, Meine geliebten Noiseblocker ins Antec, will die wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich ca. 7 Versuche gebraucht die kack Lüfterregelung in mein Case zu bekommen, ich habe etwa 9 Schrauben in meinem Zimmer verloren, ka wo, merk ich morgen beim saugen.

Aber ich muss das Antec 300 loben, ziemlicher Komfort das Ding. Lüfter vorne einfach 2 Schrauben mit der Hand lösen und lüfter dran schrauben, die Front geht super einfach mit 2 klicks ab.

Wenn ich da an mein Midgard mit seinen scheiß Steckverbindungen denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dafür gefallen mir die HDD Käfige und andere Innenraum Teile net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder wird erstmal net geben, habe kein USB Kabel für die CAM, und auch keinen Cardreader ^^


----------



## Erz1 (26. Mai 2010)

Eindruck von MW2.
Hat sich bisher gut gelohnt, aber mn merkt, dass die P18 (glaub ich, dass sie so heißt) voll ovrpowered ist.. ^^

Aber alles sehr nett gemacht. :]


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Komm grad vom Griechen wieder. So vollgefressen war ich schon ewig nicht mehr... wtf
Jetzt stellt sich für mich ne große Frage: Kauf ich ne Karte fürs Full Force oder ne SSD. :/
Beides geht atm definitiv net. Andererseits ist das Line Up auch net soo prall, wobei ich schon Bock hätte mit Kumpels die Sau raus zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Nimm nen Zettel schreibe von den Zahlen 1-6 Abwechselns Full Force und SSD drauf, und würfel 3 mal, was öfter kommt nimmste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erz, G18, aber ja ist krank, darum hasse ich die lamer auch so ^^


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sIkSnzoydG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD omg ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

und in 1,5 Jahren wird er sich einen Runter fluchen weil es die SSD  250 GB zu normalen preisen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er nur so ne 64 GB hat. ;D


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Oder weil er aufem Konzert war, dass irgendwie kacke war, und er 2 mal angekotzt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Im nächsten Jahr werden die Preise wohl erstmal ansteigen. Die hohe Nachfrage an Flash und der Unwillen der Hersteller die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen werden ihr übriges tun. 
Ich warte aber erstmal noch ob interessante SSDs mit SF-1200 Controller kommen. Der ist dann doch deutlich schneller als der von Intel. Die kleinste die ich bisher gesehn hab war ne 60GB von Corsair. Mal sehn, wie sich der Preis entwickelt.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Mai 2010)

@Nebola
Ist echt so, und dann hab ich schon so vieleeeee Camper gesehen mit der Waffen. ^^ Aber macht trotzdem richtig Fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Bah die Corsair Force mit 60GB kostet ja fast 180&#8364;...
Da kann ich auch 10&#8364; drauflegen und hab ne 80GB Postville.
Nur dumm, dass ich nach dem Grafikkartenkauf nur 120&#8364; über hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mh... ist ja bald nächster Monat. Vllt. dann, kommen nochmal 100&#8364; dazu. Dann könnte ich mir auch ne 80GB Postville oder so leisten.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch grad am Überlegen mir 'ne SSD zusammen mit einer HD5850/5870 zu kaufen. Bloss ist halt die Frage ob sich das bei mir lohnt. Schneller booten ist ja schön und gut, aber ich bin eh meistens nie dann wenn mein PC mal hochfährt. Und Bad Company 2 geht auch noch flüssig. Zwar ohne AA/AF auf Maximum, aber es geht. 
Lohnt sich ne Velocity Raptor?


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Ne Velocity Raptor is schon schneller als andere Festplatten aber die ist genauso durch die Tatsache gehandicapt, dass mechanische Bauteile verbaut sind. Mir wärs der Lärm nicht wert. Das Ding dreht schließlich mit 10k RPM. Dann lieber ne günstige SSD. Die sind deutlich schneller als ne Velo.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Die Lautstärke ist natürlich ein Argument. Das erinnert mich auch grade an etwas... ich wollte ja noch alle Lüfter in meinem K-62 austauschen oO
Nurnoch die Frage für mich ob sich eine HD5870/5850 lohnt, oder ob ich mit meiner 9800GT auf die nächste Reihe warte :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Im Herbst soll wohl Southern Islands (HD67x0 und darunter, 40nm, R600-Architektur mit einigen Neuerungen die aus der neuen Architektur stammen) kommen, Q1 oder Q2 nächsten Jahres dann Northern Islands mit komplett neuer Architektur in 28nm (HD68x0, evtl. HD69x0). Allzulang dauerts also nicht mehr.

Ich hab mich jetzt für ne MSI R5770 HAWK entschieden. Die reicht für mich völlig aus und overclocken kann man sie auch recht gut. Meine 8800GT scheint langsam ihrem Ende entgegen zu gehen, zumindest machen die VRMs ziemlich laut auf sich aufmerksam sobald die Karte unter Last steht. Von den Frames ists noch ok, aber ich bin keiner der gern auf AA oder gar AF verzichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ne Velocity Raptor is schon schneller als andere Festplatten aber die ist genauso durch die Tatsache gehandicapt, dass mechanische Bauteile verbaut sind. Mir wärs der Lärm nicht wert. Das Ding dreht schließlich mit 10k RPM. Dann lieber ne günstige SSD. Die sind deutlich schneller als ne Velo.


Die Frage ist immer wie und wo man sie einbaut. Ich habe zwei davon mit je 300GB und hören tue ich die nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Natürlich, das gilt für jede HDD. Ich würde mir keine Velo Raptor kaufen weil der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn einfach zu gering ist. Wir sprechen halt immer noch über mechanische Reaktionszeiten, wobei eine SSD einfach im Grunde gar keine hat. 0,1ns würde ich mal als vernachlässigbar ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Ich mag die Silentwings nicht, die haben Ihren namen net so verdient.

Fast Silent aber immer noch hörbar Wings triffts eher. Wenn Geld wieder da ist kauf ich nen 775er Board für den Rechner und dann kommen bei mir wieder meine geliebten Noiseblocker rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Haette gerne auch eine SSD Festplatte fuer mein MacBook Pro oder iMac ;p


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Bei mir kommen wohl ein paar Enermax Lüfter demnächst. Will durch mein Windows in der Nacht schließlich auch was sehen, darum kommen Lüfter ohne Beleuchtung nicht in Frage. Bloss wird mein Gehäuse dann rot anstelle von blau leuchten :>

@ Sora: Verkauf deinen WoW-Acc. Dann hast genug Geld dafür :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Enermax Cluster! Wunderschönes weiß. Verunstalte das schöne K62 nicht mit diesem roten Bling Bling Shit. Machs dezent!


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Shefa, sowas brauchste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLahF-cxUGA&feature=related


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Enermax Cluster! Wunderschönes weiß. Verunstalte das schöne K62 nicht mit diesem roten Bling Bling Shit. Machs dezent!



Weiss wär natürlich auch eine Idee. Aber rot ist auffälliger. Naja, werd ich wohl nochmal schauen was mir besser gefällt. Hab genug Orte an denen ich mir sowas angucken kann :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Genau die nicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind hässlich. 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357975.html
Die da!


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Disco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ja eigentlich nur ein Problem: Ich brauch 2x140mm Lüfter. Und als ich das letzte Mal geschaut habe gabs nicht besonders viel Auswahl :>


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a342821.html

Wie wärs mit dem? Sollte es auch in 120mm geben.


Die Nanoxias(grün) gibts in 140 und 120mm. Allerdings keine Ahnung ob die LEDs haben, sehen aber net danach aus.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Sonst gäbs ja nurnoch Xigmatek, und die sollen nicht besonders leise sein. Ich bin am Überlegen mir oben in den Deckel weiße LED's zu machen und dann die hier zu kaufen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/140mm-Luefter/Noiseblocker-BlackSilent-Pro-Fan-PK1-140mm::13590.html


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Gänge auch. LED-Streifen oder Kaltlichtkathoden und dann unbeleuchtete Fans nehmen.
Weiß ja net obs farblich passen würde, aber die Lüfter von Nanoxia und Phobya sind auch sehr gut. Leise und schick, aber nicht zu auffällig.
Die Nanoxias sind in nem giftigen grün, die Phobyas in rot gehalten. Beide haben nen schwarzen Rahmen.

Xigmatek sind alles andere als leise, leider. Das Licht ist echt schick, genau wie die Lüfter selbst. :/


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Das mit den LED's hatte ich schon länger im Kopf. Kaltlichtkathoden will ich nicht haben, die sind mir ein wenig zu sperrig.
Die Farben der Fans sind mir, wenn ich denn mit LED's beleuchten sollte relativ egal. So etwas giftgrünes hätte schon was für sich. Von außen sehe ich eigentlich sowieso nur einen Lüfter. Und das ist der am Heck. Den vorne sehe ich nur durch die Beleuchtung genau wie die im Deckel. Naja, und den Lüfter am Groß Clock'ner sehe ich halt. Vorne sollte halt schon Beleuchtung hin, durch das Meshgitter sieht das ganz hübsch aus.

Werd mir demnächst nochmal paar Tests etc. durchlesen und mich dann entscheiden. Es eilt erstmal nicht. Nur je schneller desto besser - sonst gebe ich das Geld unnötig für andere Dinge wieder aus oO


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Kannst dir auch die Noiseblocker Multiframes holen, die hört man echt garnicht.

Und dazu hinterm Window Kaltlichtkathoden.

Edit:

Was geht bei denen ab, Apple hat ne Überprüfung von Foxconn durchgeführt, der Chef zeigte alles, und jetzt vor paar Stunden wieder nen Selbstmord.

Klick


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

SilentWings tuns genauso. Die Bei Noiseblocker gibts auch so einige. Generell gibts viele gute Lüfter die quasi unhörbar sind. Die allerwenigsten davon auf 12V, aber wenn man mal runterregelt sind die meisten hochwertigen kaum bis gar nicht hörbar.

Edit: Mal nicht überbewerten was bei Foxxconn abläuft. Sicherlich ist die ganze Geschichte nicht sehr schön, aber wenn man bedenkt dass Foxxconn gegenüber anderen chinesischen Fabriken fast schon human ist...


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

LED's kann ich doch bestimmt irgendwie an einen Molex bekommen oder? Naja, eher weniger ich, sondern mein Onkel - der ist Elektriker :>

Kleine Frage: Grad was bei ebay gekauft, schon über Paypal gezahlt. Kann ich das ganze wieder rückgängig machen? xD


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann nicht sagen das Silentwings wirklich total leise sind.

Bei gleichem Preis, sind meine Noiseblocker unhörbar, die SW nimmt man immernoch wahr.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Auf 7V sicherlich nicht. Auf 12V ist nahezu jeder Lüfter >800rpm hörbar.
Ich hör wenn alles ruhig ist sogar meine 800rpm S-Flex. Allerdings hab ich kein Gehäuse. :X


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal du meinst mich Kyra, nur so in der Hand sind sie unhörbar, aber im Gehäuse, mit Lüftersteuerung auf ganz niedrig, ka 5 oder 7V hörst du sie aber.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auf 7V sicherlich nicht. Auf 12V ist nahezu jeder Lüfter >800rpm hörbar.
> Ich hör wenn alles ruhig ist sogar meine 800rpm S-Flex. Allerdings hab ich kein Gehäuse. :X



Ach, die Hardware liegt verstreut aufm Boden? Das muß geil aussehen.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Sagen wirs so: Ich hab nen Gehäuse, aber das nutz ich aktuell nicht; aus Temperaturgründen. Ist mir jetzt zu müßig das alles zu erzählen.
Ums kurz zu machen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto ist schon was älter, aber bis auf einen Audiostecker und andere Luftpolsterfolie unter den HDDs hat sich da nix getan.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Das sieht echt geil aus xD naja, gn8 ^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Das Board und den RAM kenne ich doch von irgendwo


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Jo sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denkst du ich hab das schon wieder entsorgt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich genug Kohle fürn aktuelles AMD-System hab werd ich das Zeugs bei meinen Eltern einbauen. Mitsamt der alten 8800GT und nem anderen Kühler.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Kann gut möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie verschicke ich jetzt am besten Arbeitsspeicher? Mein Vater meint Luftpolsterbrief - falls das so heisst - würde nicht reichen. Hab die Riegel im Moment in der Hülle, in der die OCZ-Riegel waren


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Kleines Päckchen sonst und anständig stoßfest verpacken. Halt bissl ausstopfen. Reicht ja n Minipaket.
Ansonsten frag doch den Käufer wie ers gern hätte. Generell istn Luftpolsterbrief schon ok, mir hat mal wer ne Tafel Milka Schokolade geschickt und die ist ohne Bruchstellen in einem Stück bei mir angekommen. Da sollten es RAMs in der OVP auch überleben.
Allerdings ist das Problem hier, dass ein Luftpolsterbrief eben ein Brief ist und demnach nicht versichert. Ein Päckchen wäre versicherter Versand, so dass bei Verlust oder Beschädigung die Post den Schaden begleichen müsste. Bei nem Brief hast du bzw. der Käufer dann schlicht Pech gehabt. Aus diesem Grund sollte man auch kein Geld in Briefen verschicken.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Gut, dann wirds per Luftpolsterbrief verschickt. Er hat nichts von versichertem Versand etc. gesagt :>


----------



## Nebola (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund sollte man auch kein Geld in Briefen verschicken.


Klar und ne Anmerkung für den Postboten mit hinzu, "Aufpassen, 2000&#8364; für bestandenen Abschluss für ....., nicht verlieren bitte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Case hat schon nen Feeling, ansonsten, was ist mit diesem Spider Case ? das doch auch offen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

frei lüft Gehäuse sind wohl Mode? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ohne Case hat schon nen Feeling, ansonsten, was ist mit diesem Spider Case ? das doch auch offen ^^



Das Spiderding is ja nur ITX.
Gibt aber was offenes von Antec. Nennt sich Antec Skeleton. Potthässlich. :S

Ich hätte ja Lust auf nen Benchtable als endgültiges Zuhause. Aber die sind auch ziemlich teuer und ob ich dort dann alles unterbekomm is auch so ne Frage. Wenn nicht siehts nämlich total bescheuert aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Mai 2010)

Bastel dir halt selbst einen ordentlichen Benchtable 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Mein handwerkliches Geschick tendiert gegen Null, wobei ich ja nen altes Case rumstehen hätte... :S


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mein handwerkliches Geschick tendiert gegen Null, wobei ich ja nen altes Case rumstehen hätte... :S



Sowas steht in einem Deutschen Forum!!!


----------



## Kyragan (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dich mal wieder mit Pepsi Cola an den Rand der Besinnungslosigkeit gesoffen hast wäre es mir angenehm, wenn du in dieser Situation einen Besuch in diesem Forum unterlassen würdest und stattdessen deinen Rausch ausschläfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mal wieder mit Pepsi Cola an den Rand der Besinnungslosigkeit gesoffen hast wäre es mir angenehm, wenn du in dieser Situation einen Besuch in diesem Forum unterlassen würdest und stattdessen deinen Rausch ausschläfst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, da haben mir die Schweine tatsaechlich wieder Alkohol ins Getraenk geschmuggelt. Kennst das doch, man sitzt da und wird angesprochen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Und gleich schlaffst du ein, weil K.O tropfen drin waren. 

und wenn du wieder aufwachst reitet so ne alte Oma auf dir rum.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

web.de ist schon dreist...
Poppt n Fenster mit ner Meinungsumfrage auf und ich denk mir, kannste den Spinnern mal erzählen wie Scheiße sie sind. Vllt. ändert sich was.
Und dann fragen die mich, wo ich Einkaufe, wie oft ich verschiedene Alkoholika oder Hygieneartikel kaufe. Was zur Hölle? Drecksverein, direkt abgebrochen. Hatte dann keine Lust bis zur eigentlichen Meinungsumfrage vorzustoßen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Mai 2010)

Was erwatest du? Heute geht es nur noch um Daten sammeln und weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir bewusst, mir gehts eher um die Art und Weise wie Daten gesammelt werden.
Wenn ich nach dem Durchschnittskonsum von Produkt x Frage hat das ja nix damit zu tun, wie zufrieden der Kunde mit meinem eigenen Produkt ist. Es ist einfach unglaublich dreist wie hier Leute mit Meinungsumfrage geködert werden nur damit man sie nachher über jedes noch so kleine Fitzelchen ausquetschen kann.
Google machts wenigstens unbemerkt vom User und wendet nicht solche fadenscheinigen Methoden an.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Besser als wenn sie dich auf der Straße oder im Restaurant fragen wie dein Stuhlgang war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

Ne, ehrlich gesagt hat diese Art der Datenerfassung exakt dieses Niveau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Langsam geht mir der aufrüst Thread hier auf den Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt spiele ich Prestige Rank 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kyra, das, was Google macht ist zwar auch einerseits Mist, aber sie verbessern damit auch Suchergebnisse, zumindest meinen Sie das.

Ich hasse diese Umfragen wo steht, "dauert nur 2-5 Minuten", dann hast du locker, aber wirklich mindestens 50-70 Fragen.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Natürlich, das gilt für jede HDD. Ich würde mir keine Velo Raptor kaufen weil der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn einfach zu gering ist. Wir sprechen halt immer noch über mechanische Reaktionszeiten, wobei eine SSD einfach im Grunde gar keine hat. 0,1ns würde ich mal als vernachlässigbar ansehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Raptor(en) sind bereits zwei jahre alt, gute SSD´s die man sich halbwegs leisten konnte, waren zu den Zeitpunkt nicht vorhanden bzw. von der Kapazität her zu gering. 
Ein Beweis das heutige teure SSD´s leider auch nicht schneller sein müssen, sehe ich bei einem Kollegen von mir der meinte sich eine (angeblich) extrem schnelle und teure Variante kaufen zu müssen für ca. 1100 Euro (256GB von OCZ) . Das Ende vom Lied war, das sie nicht schneller war als seine 1TB-Platte von WD^^


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

Ich rede ja auch vom hier und jetzt und nicht von dem, was vor 2 Jahren war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hat cyberport still und heimlich das Lieferdatum korrigiert... gestern stand noch 27.5, heute ists der 3.6. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Ahh, Morgen Leute, gerade aufgestanden vor 10 Minuten, und schon ne Pizza in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. Mai 2010)

hab auch 4 wochen auf meine gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für 159,90 portofrei bei Computeruniverse

oder nee nur bissl über 3 Wochen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ahh, Morgen Leute, gerade aufgestanden vor 10 Minuten, und schon ne Pizza in der Hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher von gestern...


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sicher von gestern...



Ne, von heutem warm und aus ofen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol Murlocs in echt o_O

klick


----------



## Erz1 (27. Mai 2010)

Schlimmster Tag der Woche ist überstanden, wuhu. 

Gleich erstmal MW2 zocken ^^

Der Beitrag von Dagonzo beweist mal wieder, teuer ist nicht immer gleich gut.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von Dagonzo beweist mal wieder, teuer ist nicht immer gleich gut.



Aber meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bei mir ist Donnerstag auch schlimmster Tag, gerade gezockt jetzt weg und erst um 7 zuhause yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Mai 2010)

Heute gabs Deutschabschlussprüfung wieder. Total geil. Sonst immer 3 oder 4 geschrieben, jetzt 2+; Klassenbester. Ich bin so Stolz auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Streberschlumpf!


----------



## Shefanix (27. Mai 2010)

Danke, so bin ich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Danke, so bin ich halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Bei Pruefungen und Stresssituation wo bei anderen Eimerweise Adrenalin ausgeschuettet werden bin Ich kuehl wie .. sonst was.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

Ich so gar net. Selbst vor Referaten bin ich oft ziemlich aufgeregt, obwohl ich damit eigentlich keine Probleme hab und mir frei Sprechen und Vortragen sehr gut liegt. :S


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2010)

_UnauthorizedAccess

Bedeutet doch sowas wie : Unerlaubter Zutritt , oder?_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Mai 2010)

Jep.


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2010)

_Gut..deshalb hab ich jetzt nen 24h Ban..jetzt frag ich mich nur..wieso?

Die Uhrzeit (zu der die E-Mail kam) war ich garnicht on bzw. überhaupt da..?



/Edit : Geht natürlich um WoW 
_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht wurdest du gehacked oder ein Freund hat sich einen Spaß erlaubt :>


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2010)

_Hm..laut Armory ist noch alles da (an Klamotten) 

Es gibt nur einen der meine Daten kennt..der ist nicht da..

Komisch komisch das ganze.._


----------



## Soramac (27. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..laut Armory ist noch alles da (an Klamotten)
> 
> Es gibt nur einen der meine Daten kennt..der ist nicht da..
> 
> Komisch komisch das ganze.._



So an dein Verhalten merkt man, dass es dir net mehr so wichtig ist. Frueher als World of Warcraft rauskam, hat man gezockt wie bloed und heute Ist ein Bann gar nichts mehr.


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2010)

_Joa..stört mich net wirklich..heute abend war/ist zwar ICC aber naja..dann halt RandomGrp :-)_


----------



## Arosk (27. Mai 2010)

Gibts in Firefox ne Möglichkeit alle Tabs aufeinmal zu aktualisieren?


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2010)

Schick... ich hab eben bemerkt, dass Opera Mini aus dem AppStore durchaus seinen Nutzen hat, so schlecht er auf den ersten Blick erscheinen mag. 
Wenn ich meinen iTouch an mein Handy tethere (was leider nur GPRS hat) und damit dann im Internet bin lädt ft.com über Opera Mini in 15-20 Sekunden komplett, bei Safari tut sich auch nach einer Minute noch gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibts in Firefox ne Möglichkeit alle Tabs aufeinmal zu aktualisieren?



Rechtsklick auf nen Tab, und "Alle aktualisieren"


----------



## Arosk (27. Mai 2010)

Ne Tastenkombi kann man nicht einstellen, oder?


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

ka.

Btw angeblich neuer Selbstmord bei Foxconn, ist ja wie Kino da.

Erz und Esp wo seid Ihr, mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. Mai 2010)

Ebend wiedergekommen.
Waren noch bei Praktiker und ich hab noch nen Kabel bei MediaMarkt geholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> MediaMarkt



steinigt Ihn!

Ne bei solchen Sachen passt Mediamarkt, schließlich kein Porto oder so ^^


----------



## Erz1 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich wusste das irgendwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2010)

_°_° Ich hab im DSLR-Forum eine PM zum iMac bekommen..mal schauen was bei herraus kommt °_°_


----------



## Soramac (27. Mai 2010)

Na dann viel Glueck (:


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2010)

_Danke :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz vergessen wie schlecht ich in Starcraft bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Same here.

Gegen Bots gewinne ich eig immer, aber gegen andere leute, no chance, die ficken mich nach 10 minuten so weg, da habe ich gerade mal paar truppen.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Mai 2010)

Naja das erste Spiel hab ich gewonnen; da habe ich warscheinlich gegen einen Anfänger gespielt. Aber beim nächsten wurde ich mal komplett überrannt^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Mai 2010)

Sam will "the unit" schauen.. 

End Boss Onyxia (schwester) schaut Top Model Zeugs, 

Sam Wirft Onyxia vom Sofa, Onyxia nimmt die Episch Fernverbindung weg.

Sam Steht auf und Streit und das Episch Item, Sam trifft Onyxia 100% kritisch mit der Fernbedienung. Boss Down.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2010)

Bis du aufem Trip oder so o_O


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2010)

Mein Autoradio tut nich mehr...
Mediamarkt hat die 3 hier zur Auswahl die mir bisher passen:

http://www.sony.ch/lang/de/product/ica-in-car-usb-and-made-for-ipod/cdx-gt440u#pageType=manual
149.- CHF (ca. 100&#8364

http://www.kenwood.de/products/car/receivers/cd/KDC-314AM/
149.- CHF (ca. 100&#8364

http://www.pioneer.eu/de/products/22/121/61/DEH-2220UB/index.html
99.- CHF (ca. 75&#8364

Welches soll ich nehmen? *g*
Kann jemand ne Marke empfehlen die relativ gut klingt?

Edit
Kriterien:
mp3-tauglich. USB-Slot. Billig. Guter Klang. Blind bedienbar.

Edit2:
der Pioneer ist der einzige der Testberichte im Intarwebz hat... :S


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Ich steh ja auf Pioneer, einfach weil Pioneer geil ist.

Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung von Autoradios, weswegen ich dich ins hifi-forum kuschen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. Mai 2010)

nimm das günstigste bzw. guck dir vorher die Bedienfreundlichkeit nochmal grob an

guten Klang werden die alle haben und da würdest auch erst Unterschiede mit richtig guter Anlage(Boxen) hören


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2010)

Wir haben kein HiFi-Forum *g* Nur Musik/TV/Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Fall werd ich wohl den Pioneer holen... (morgen Abend dann. Ihr habt noch Zeit mich umzustimmen ;D )


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2010)

Jopp, Pioneer ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung... meine Schwester hat ein recht ähnliches (evtl. auch das gleiche, bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher) in ihrem Touran und ist sehr zurfrieden, hat einen guten Klang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (28. Mai 2010)

*Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern mit meinem CoD: Mw2 Clan den ersten ESL War gewonnen, yehaaaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst irgendjemand schon wach? ^^
*


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2010)

_Jup..und Vollgefressen..*mjam mjam*_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kann mal ESL wars machen ohne[font="arial, sans-serif"] Dedicated Server?[/font]


----------



## Crucial² (28. Mai 2010)

Indem jedes Team einen Host stellt (der mit dem bestem Internet) und ein Privater Raum (mit Passwort) aufgemacht wird. Funktioniert Problemlos und Einwandfrei - deshalb verstehe ich auch das ewige Geschrei wegen den Dedicated Servern nicht!


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Weil darum jeder normal am hacken ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen, gerade aufgestanden, Auf N24 einer von Computerbild zum iPad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2010)

_Grad auch meine Fotozeitung gelesen..war auchn Artiel drüber drin..schick aussehen tut´s ja..aber da ist mir nen Laptop/Netbook doch lieber :-)_


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also irgendwie bekommt man da schon Lust auf eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2010)

_Jo..überlegt hab ich schon..aber..irgendwie is mir ne richtige Tastatur doch lieber..


..glaub ich.. _


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Um die Dinger nachher bei ebay zu verhökern: ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube surfen macht damit richtig Spaß, einfach alles mit dem Finger, wenn man auf dem Sofa oder Bett liegt, das kann ich mir mit nem Dicken Laptop oder nem Netbook nicht vorstellen.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2010)

_Stimmt natürlich auch wieder.. _


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

So... bei cyberport storniert und bei computeruniverse bestellt. Die können sie in 2-3 Tagen rausschicken und es ist mit Versand sogar günstiger als cyberport ohne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2010)

_Hm..kann es sein das die iMac-Preise gestiegen sind (zumindest bei Apple selbst)

Der i5 kostet grad 1815&#8364;..






/Edit : Und immerhin meldet sich heute Abend jemand mit Datum+Uhrzeit für "iMac-Besichtigung"..schaut ja schonmal ganz gut aus.. :-)
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _/Edit : Und immerhin meldet sich heute Abend jemand mit Datum+Uhrzeit für "iMac-Besichtigung"..schaut ja schonmal ganz gut aus.. :-)
> _


Und dann ist es ein Axt Mörder....


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Berlin Chainsaw Macsacre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2010)

_Ich hoff mal das was draus wird..dann kann ich endlich Anfangen das Kamera-Equip aufzubauen..

Sehe immer wieder Fotos wo ich schwach werden könnte.._


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> So... bei cyberport storniert und bei computeruniverse bestellt. Die können sie in 2-3 Tagen rausschicken und es ist mit Versand sogar günstiger als cyberport ohne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Afterburner suckt bissl was den Start mit Windows angeht jedesmal UAC Abfrage geht aber über Aufgabenplanung oder Batchdatei

wenn man ihn öffnet um mal Temp , Fan zu kontrollieren und dann oben auf das "X" zum schliessen drückt wird er komplett beendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..kann es sein das die iMac-Preise gestiegen sind (zumindest bei Apple selbst)
> 
> Der i5 kostet grad 1815&#8364;..
> _


Jap, alle Macs bisauf den Mac Pro sind um 13-17&#8364; teurer geworden, wegen dem Urheberrechts zeug oder so. Klick



Kyragan schrieb:


> Berlin Chainsaw Macsacre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Paini in der Hauptrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Tut das nicht weh zu lesen ? Klick


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Airflow gabs mal nen sehr interessanten Artikel auf dexgo...


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tut das nicht weh zu lesen ? Klick



Was tut auf der Seite schon nicht weh, wenn es um irgendwas technisches geht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Für solche Seiten wären mir meine Nerven eh zu schade. :S


----------



## Niranda (28. Mai 2010)

das einzig gute am ipad ist die steuerung.... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hab grad den wirklichen Zweck des iPad gefunden:
http://www.abload.de/img/2010-05-28-141632_637x73pb.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich glaube surfen macht damit richtig Spaß, einfach alles mit dem Finger, wenn man auf dem Sofa oder Bett liegt, das kann ich mir mit nem Dicken Laptop oder nem Netbook nicht vorstellen.



Jo, ist bestimmt mächtig geil, so ohne Flash. 

"Und wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts"! ^^

In München waren heute morgen auch schon ca. 400 Geisteskranke am hiesigen Store, um sich so nen Schrott zu kaufen.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab grad den wirklichen Zweck des iPad gefunden:
> http://www.abload.de...32_637x73pb.png
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das IPad eher darunter, als mobile Warmhalteplatte. Natürlich nicht für Bier, aber Kaffee oder so wäre denkbar.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, ist bestimmt mächtig geil, so ohne Flash.
> 
> "Und wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts"! ^^



Mittler Weile gibts genug HTML5, also mir wärs egal.


----------



## aseari (28. Mai 2010)

Kennt sich einer von euch mit Autoradios und deren Anschlüssen und sowas aus?
Wie bekomme ich das Pioneer DEH-4200SD in einen Golf 3?

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von den verschiedenen Anschlüssen die es gibt...


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für solche Seiten wären mir meine Nerven eh zu schade. :S



Ich frag mich auch immer wieder warum ich mich auf sowas einlasse... und hab keine Anwort gefunden. 
Langeweile, schätze ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sehe das IPad eher darunter, als mobile Warmhalteplatte. Natürlich nicht für Bier, aber Kaffee oder so wäre denkbar.



Glaub das funktioniert nicht, wenn das Ding schon bei 35°C Betriebstemperatur abschaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Biergarten kannst das Ding eh knicken, weil alles über 25°C Außentemperatur das Ding eh zu warm werden lässt. :X


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer von euch mit Autoradios und deren Anschlüssen und sowas aus?
> Wie bekomme ich das Pioneer DEH-4200SD in einen Golf 3?
> 
> Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von den verschiedenen Anschlüssen die es gibt...



ich guck gleich mal am einfachsten wäre es über einen ISO adapter


http://www.amazon.de.../ref=pd_cp_ce_1

evtl. noch http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Antennenadapter-Antennenstecker-DIN-Antennenkupplung/dp/B00006J4DM/ref=pd_cp_ce_1

ist vielleicht schon bei am besten mal Fotos machen von mitgelieferten Sachen


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Glaub das funktioniert nicht, wenn das Ding schon bei 35°C Betriebstemperatur abschaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also muss man sogar ein kühles Bier darauf abstellen, damit das Ding nicht durchbrennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Da wär mir mein Bier zu schade für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, ist bestimmt mächtig geil, so ohne Flash.
> 
> "Und wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts"! ^^




Viele Websiten zeigen zumindestens auch alternative Grafiken. Es ist nicht mehr so, dass wegen fehlender Flash-Unterstuetzung das Internet leer ausschaut. So ist es schon lange nicht mehr. Flash ist vorbei.


Zu den erhoehten Preis. Grund dafuer ist der sinkende Eurokurs.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2010)

Also, wenn Flash vorbei sein soll, dann nutzt ihr wohl ein anderes Internet, als ich. Flash ist noch lange nicht vorbei. Und von alternativen Grafiken kann ich mir nichts kaufen.
Flash wird es noch lange geben. In der Version 10.1 mit hardwarebeschleunigter Videogabe dürfte es sogar noch eher nen Schritt nach vorn machen. Desweiteren unterstützen noch nicht mal alle Browser HTML5. Und ein einheitlicher Codec ist auch noch nicht verfügbar. Ich könnte jetzt noch weitere Aspekte aufzählen, aber das langweilt mich.


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2010)

Aber hier wird wieder nicht das Gesamtprodukt beurteilt. Sondern wieder auf einzelne Dinge eingegangen.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Jetzt aber mal wirklich, als wenn wir etwas wichtiges verpassen würden, wenn wir mit dem iPad ohne Flash surfen, das ist Schwachsinn, mag sein das es Flash noch ne Zeit gibt, ist mir ja eigentlich auch egal, aber das es so wichtig wie Brot und Wasser zum Leben ist, das man beim Surfen kaum was sieht, stimmt bei weitem nicht.

@Sora, hier darum wegen der Urheberrechtsabgabe irgendwas Klick


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Omg mir fällt grad auf das die Timings für meinen Ram noch auf Standard sind... Und ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie ich sie einstellen soll :<


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

wie Standart 

warum solltest du sie ändern ?


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Aufs Optimale einstellen, nur ich weiß eben nicht was das optimale ist.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht der Standard Takt ?


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Ka, mein Vadda hat die RAM Timings immer eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> @Sora, hier darum wegen der Urheberrechtsabgabe irgendwas Klick





Stimmt, das kam auch noch dazu.


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aufs Optimale einstellen, nur ich weiß eben nicht was das optimale ist.



Timings bringt nich viel(nicht spürbar)

wenn sie nich grade extrem höher eingestellt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinst die Corsair PC6400 ? wenn die Timings wie im SysProfile eingestellt sind passt das evtl 5-5-5-15

gibt auch CL4er aber denke mal das du die CL5 hast


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Timings bringt nich viel(nicht spürbar)
> 
> wenn sie nich grade extrem höher eingestellt sind
> 
> ...



Gut, dann lass ich sie so... ist mir nur grad in den Sinn gekommen... Hab im BIOS überhaupt kaum was eingestellt seit ich den PC hab.

Ich installier jetzt mal den neuen Cataclyst 10.5 und schau ob ich immer noch Grafikfehler hab.


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

neuer Catalyst schonwieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



letzten 2-3 Tage gross garnich gesehen 

naja mal saugen


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

10.5 ?


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Gestern rausgekommen am 27.



> Black screen no longer observed with "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 2.0" application
> with OpenGL mode settings



Hoffentlich auch für andere OpenGL Games...


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Es kommt jeden Monat ein neuer Catalyst. 10 für das Jahr, 5 für den Monat.
Bei ATi kann man sich wenigstens sicher sein, dass neue Treiber erscheinen und man weiß auch immer welcher der aktuelle ist. Im Gegensatz zu Nvidia mit ihrem 251.xx Zeugs, sieht eh keiner durch. :S


----------



## Klos1 (28. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal wirklich, als wenn wir etwas wichtiges verpassen würden, wenn wir mit dem iPad ohne Flash surfen, das ist Schwachsinn, mag sein das es Flash noch ne Zeit gibt, ist mir ja eigentlich auch egal, aber das es so wichtig wie Brot und Wasser zum Leben ist, das man beim Surfen kaum was sieht, stimmt bei weitem nicht.
> 
> @Sora, hier darum wegen der Urheberrechtsabgabe irgendwas Klick



So wichtig wie Brot und Wasser ist überhaupt nichts, was mit Computer und Internet zu tun hat. Und sehen tust du halt das nicht, was Flash ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und das ist für meine Begriffe genug.
Flash ist bei weitem verbreiteter als HTML5 und das wird sich in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern. Ob man diese Inhalte nun haben will, oder nicht, daß mag jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil wüsste nicht, was mich zu einen IPad bewegen sollte, wenn es inzwischen Konkurrenzprodukte gibt, die HTML UND Flash beherschen und auch sonst weit mehr Features mit sich bringen. Aber wie gesagt, kann ja jeder sein Geld rausschmeißen, für was er will.



Soramac schrieb:


> Aber hier wird wieder nicht das Gesamtprodukt beurteilt. Sondern wieder auf einzelne Dinge eingegangen.



Ein Gesamtprodukt, mein lieber Soramac, besonders ein technisches, definiert sich nun mal durch seine EINZELNEN Leistungsmerkmale. Und aus diesen resultiert in der Summe dann die Wertigkeit des Endprodukts.
Was soll ich sonst vor dem Kauf als Entscheidungskriterien ranziehen, wenn nicht die einzelnen Features, welche die einzelnen Konkurrenzprodukte bieten.


----------



## Soramac (28. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Gesamtprodukt, mein lieber Soramac, besonders ein technisches, definiert sich nun mal durch seine EINZELNEN Leistungsmerkmale. Und aus diesen resultiert in der Summe dann die Wertigkeit des Endprodukts.
> Was soll ich sonst vor dem Kauf als Entscheidungskriterien ranziehen, wenn nicht die einzelnen Features, welche die einzelnen Konkurrenzprodukte bieten.



EINZELNEN das auch ein Wort fuer sich.

Ist schoen das wir so Leute wie dich haben, sonst wuerde die Konkurrenz ganz ohne Kaeufer da stehen. Nur Ich sehe fuer mich noch kein Kaufkriterium ein anders Pad zukaufen, nur weil es Flash unterstuetzt.
Da muessten noch ganz andere Dinge dazu kommen und wer surft denn bitte mit dem iPad 24/7 im Internet?

Dafuer wurde es meiner Meinung nach nicht entwickelt. Zwar hat Steve mit seiner Meinung: Die beste Art das Internet zu erleben nicht ganz recht. Aber dafuer hat sich keiner das iPad gekauft. Zum Beispiel auf langstrecken Fluege ueber 10 Stunden Filme zu schauen oder einfach mal auf der Couch eine Runde Need for Speed oder was es gibt zu spielen. Zwar gibt es hier noch viel mehr Gruende. Das Display, die Verabeitung, das Design, das Touchschreen, der AppStore.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

AJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJ
JAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJ
AJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJA
JAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJA

Endlich laufen OpenGL Anwendungen wieder... Endlich nehmen sich OpenGL Anwendungen kein System RAM mehr... wie lang warte ich schon da drauf... Danke ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich nen iPad hätte würde ich es eh jailbreaken, für den Preis, noch teure Apps, niemals.

Also zum surfen ist es mit Sicherheit besser als nen Laptop, Netbook, zumindest im Bett Couch, Sofa, irgendwie sowas, und aufem Weg im Urlaub, will man ja auch net wirklich immer nen Laptop aufem Schoß haben.

Das iPad ist einfach "einfacher" zum surfen in solchen Situationen, als nen Laptop/Netbook mit oder ohne Maus.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Es ist zu schön um wahr zu sein... einfach unglaublich.
Links: Neu Rechts: Alt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Na geil, umsonst gefreut... Obwohl man 256 MB für OpenGL hat nimmt es System RAM... kurz gesagt: Unmögliche Framerates bei OpenGL Anwendungen. <.<


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

hmm was willst den machen ?

Franzosen sich Fussball EM zugeschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Mir lieber als halbmarode italienische Stadien mit Nazifans und vollständig marode Stadien bestückt mit (zu vielen) fanatischen Prügelknaben auf den Rängen... :S


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

Spanien wär doch mal wieder gut


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Die haben sich nur leider nicht beworben. Am liebsten wäre mir ja England gewesen. Die Stadien und die Fans sind einfach der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Stern Tv ist lustig.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oaHBPgpsTIc

Sieht man so arbeits loser der wow spielt.... Schaut euch den Pc an. alte krabble Kiste. wow läuft zwar auch auf alten Rechner aber das Teil sieht so alt aus... da würde gerade mal Pcman flüssig laufen.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Stern (TV)... das sind die mit den Hitlertagebüchern. Denen hab ich eh noch nie was abgekauft, wenn sie "Aufklärung" betrieben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Der eine zockt aufm Röhrenmonitor lol

Der kann sich in der Zeit wo der Rechner hochfährt ins Bad gehen und Kaffee holen xD

In ne Flasche hab ich noch nie gepisst :O


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Du weißt schon das Röhrenmonitore zum Css zocken besser sind als Tfts ?


----------



## Erz1 (28. Mai 2010)

Das mit der Flasche., muhahahahhahaha. XDDD
Die labern eine scheiße. O.o

Übrigens hat der Arbeitslose nicht verstanden, dass das eine öffentliche Hinrichtuung sien soll. ^^


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

hab früher immer CS auf 640x480 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Das so affig omg, wieso vergleicht mach Zocker mit Alkoholikern ? Warum nicht Politiker mit Affen ?

Wer pinkelt denn inner Flasche, habe ich ja noch nie gehört.

Ich bleibe auch lieber gemütlich zuhause am eigenen Rechner, als mit 2000 Idioten inner aufgeheizten Halle zusitzen.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Reg dich nicht drüber auf, das ist nix anderes als Klischeepopulismus. Nicht beachtenswert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Reg dich nicht drüber auf, das ist nix anderes als Klischeepopulismus. Nicht beachtenswert.



da hast du recht, bedenke aber das 90% Leute so scheiss glauben.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Mir relativ egal. Als schon länger Volljähriger werde ich meinem Hobby eh solange frönen können solange ich will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (28. Mai 2010)

Ouh man. Das sollten nicht meine Eltern sehen.. xD

Nja. Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Nacht.

Kyra, klar ist mir das egal, nur sollten sich diese Leute mal wirklich informieren.

Ich meine so oft wie WOW als Brutales Killerspiel erwähnt wurde, also net da, aber allgemein, sieht man wie die Leute selber jeden Crap glauben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mir relativ egal. Als schon länger Volljähriger werde ich meinem Hobby eh solange frönen können solange ich will.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich Liebe solche leute die einfach nur rum sitzen und sich alles gefallen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir sollten Rebellieren und Berlin an uns reisen, wir sind ja Top ausgebildet dank spiele wie code 6,Splinter Cell, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gemeinsam regieren wir DIE WELT.

muahahahahahaha

*Teuflisches lachen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich Liebe solche leute die einfach nur rum sitzen und sich alles gefallen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja sagt der Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wir sollten Rebellieren und Berlin an uns reisen, wir sind ja Top ausgebildet dank spiele wie code 6,Splinter Cell,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


​Du hast WoW vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

so mal die Cherry eVolution STREAM bestellt und ne http://www.amazon.de...75083171&sr=1-4 Schwester will mir immer schon meine Logitech V450 Nano vom Notebook abluchsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe die Tastatur taugt zum WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

WoW kannste mit jeder Tasta zocken ^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich Liebe solche leute die einfach nur rum sitzen und sich alles gefallen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kennst das mit dem Kampf gegen Windmühlen und das mit dem gegen eine Wand anreden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Halbwegs gebildete Menschen die sich mit dem Thema wirklich auseinandersetzen wollen merken, was an dem Beitrag nicht stimmt oder überspitzt ist. Die merken, wann etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wird. Solchen Menschen muss ich nix erklären und die die den ganzen Schwachsinn glauben wirst du eh nicht mehr überzeugen können. Wenn der Karren einmal in den Dreck gefahren ist unso...
Mir alles egal. Ich kann von offzieller Seite aus seit 2 Jahren tun und lassen was ich will auf diesem Gebiet. Mich juckt das alles nicht mehr, auch weil das "Killerspielverbot" erstens eh nie durchkommt und mich als volljährigen sowieso nicht interessiert.
Der ganze Index kann mir sonst wo runterrutschen, weil ich meine Games und Alben auch unter der Ladentheke bekomme. Und wenn alles nichts hilft bin ich mal so dreist und sag mir: "Hail the Intarwebz!".
/care


----------



## muehe (28. Mai 2010)

jo das schon aber nich das die auf WASD ect. so schnell ausnudelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

Dann musste dir diese alten Klopper holen, die es solange wie den PC selber gibt, die halten mindestens 40 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Mai 2010)

Gute alte IBM-Standardtastatur. Klappert beim Tippen so laut, dass dus bis auf die andere Straßenseite hörst aber hält ein Leben lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

Die Xonar D1 ist der Hammer.

Auf nem normalen Sennheser Headset für 49€ wo der Sound so schon ganz gut ist, mit Equilizer, Dolby headphone, Virtuelle 7.1 Doly Surround Anlage, Alestorm hört sich so Epic an o_O


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

Moin ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jup schöne Soundkarte für den Preis


----------



## Niranda (29. Mai 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1005/75428.html

Opera Speedtest Parodi zu Chrome Speedtest xDDD


----------



## Klos1 (29. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> EINZELNEN das auch ein Wort fuer sich.
> 
> Ist schoen das wir so Leute wie dich haben, sonst wuerde die Konkurrenz ganz ohne Kaeufer da stehen. Nur Ich sehe fuer mich noch kein Kaufkriterium ein anders Pad zukaufen, nur weil es Flash unterstuetzt.
> Da muessten noch ganz andere Dinge dazu kommen und wer surft denn bitte mit dem iPad 24/7 im Internet?
> ...



Der App-Store ist für mich eher ein Nachteil. Weil Apple dich halt komplett abhängig davon macht. Touchscreen haben die anderen auch und das Design ist auch nichts anderes. Und das das Apple IPad die beste Verarbeitung hätte, dass kannst du mir auch nicht erzählen. Und über die Verkaufszahlen der Konkurrenz würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen. Es gibt ne Menge Leute wie mich, die sich sämtliche Vor- und Nachteile der Geräte genauestens anschauen und dann entsprechend entscheiden. Sind bestimmt nicht weniger, als diejenigen, die sich nen IPad kaufen, weil halt ein Apfel drauf ist und weil es gerade inn ist.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Spielt überhaupt jemand von euch OpenGL Spiele mit ner ATI?


----------



## Rethelion (29. Mai 2010)

Ab und an mal WoW unter Linux...zählt das?^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

WoW läuft unter Linux in OpenGL?... Aufjedenfall sind OpenGL Spiele unspielbar mit ner ATI.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Mai 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/15416-test-ati-radeon-hd-5870-2-gb-im-crossfire-gegen-nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-im-3-way-sli.html?start=2

310W idle, 925W Last, 1170(!!!!!!!!) Watt Furmark

WWWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!! O_O


----------



## Rethelion (29. Mai 2010)

Unter Linux läuft OpenGL besser als ein nicht vorhandenes DX^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Achja, stimmt ja. Dafür kannst du unter Windows keine OpenGL Spiele zocken :< Bye bye Quake.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.hardwarel...li.html?start=2
> 
> 310W idle, 925W Last, 1170(!!!!!!!!) Watt Furmark
> 
> WWWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!! O_O




 need 2000 Watt Netzteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> need 2000 Watt Netzteile.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja.

Edit: Hab nur Netzteil mit 1250 Watt gefunden... was haben die benutzt?

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Mai 2010)

Die haben ein Corsair HX1000Watt benutzt. Also das war nun echt bis an die Grenze getrieben


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Jo, 200 Watt über der angegebenen Leistung... das ist schon heftig... Selbst wenn ich die 1300 Euro für 3xGTX480 hätte... ich glaube die Stormrechnung für ein Jahr wird dann doppelt so teuer sein wie die Grakas gekostet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

In etwa so krank wie der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick

Btw, morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Mai 2010)

Nicksih halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7 LN2 Pots is schon uber...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Q4KSSL-lU0Q

ihr müsst ab 3:38 Schauen...


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

Yeah, kickt der ihn voll um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

omg ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

Die Simpsons gesponsert von Apple. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxygLucnk4Q


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

juhu n Lancool K7 in schwarz aufm Marktplatz geschossen für 60 inkl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

Schon die neuen Antec Gehaeuse geh sehen?

Haessssslich!


----------



## muehe (29. Mai 2010)

nee mal angucken 

die aktuellen LianLi gefallen mir halt auch nicht so deswegen nochmal das K7

wenn demnächst schöne kommen immernoch schönes Gehäuse fürn 2. Rechner


----------



## Erz1 (29. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Irgendwie hägt sich mein Rechner nach ein paar Stunden (ca. 2h.) immer wieder auf.
An Überhitzung kann es nicht liegen, CPU Temperaturen gehen nicht über 54°Grad.
Und die GPU geht nicht über 51° Grad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiber sind die neuesten..


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Wo hängt er sich auf?


----------



## Erz1 (29. Mai 2010)

Bei MW2..


----------



## Niranda (29. Mai 2010)

Und wie siehts mit der Graka aus?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2010)

GPU hat er doch geschrieben. ;D


----------



## Niranda (29. Mai 2010)

ach hopla, hab CPU gelesen ^^
Dann tipp ich mal auf nen Speicherfehler. Kann auch nach ner Zeit auftreten, wenn sich der Speicher ständig füllt...


----------



## Erz1 (29. Mai 2010)

Lass gerade Memtest drüberlaufen,
allerdings hing sich das einmal nach 10 Minuten auf und eben konnt ich 2 Stunden spielen ohne Probleme...


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2010)

_LENA HAT GESIEGT!!!11111 

:-)_


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr überraschend... !


----------



## Niranda (30. Mai 2010)

wtf... da ist wirklich vorher alles entschieden worden... xD

Btw: weiß jemand wie bei folgender Simpsonsfolge das Lied heißt, wo Homer mit Marge schläft? Da packt er sunn plattenspieler aus... ^^
http://www.myvideo.d..._eis_verkaeufer

oder war das doch in der folge mit Greystash? o.o ^^


----------



## Erz1 (30. Mai 2010)

Kann das sein, dass die Graka mehr im Singleplayer beansprucht wird?
Sie erleidet da ja richtige 65°Grad. O.o
Und bisher hatte ich das auch nur im Singleplayer, weiß wer, wie ich das verringern kann?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

LOL. die 4 alten Splinter Cell Teile Jetze nur für 50€ O.o bei Steam

öhm bei Amazon 7€? xD


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die Graka mehr im Singleplayer beansprucht wird?
> Sie erleidet da ja richtige 65°Grad. O.o
> Und bisher hatte ich das auch nur im Singleplayer, weiß wer, wie ich das verringern kann?



65° sind ja eigentlich auch noch nix 

hast schonmal mit Furmark getestet


----------



## Erz1 (30. Mai 2010)

Gerade dabei, was muss ich beachten?
Mach den Stabilitätstest und die Temperaturen dazu..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> 65° sind ja eigentlich auch noch nix


Jo, wenn ich an meine alte 8800 Denke. 80 Grad unter last. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

joar meine alte teilweise auch 85° in Raids und kein Mucks



Erz1 schrieb:


> Gerade dabei, was muss ich beachten?
> Mach den Stabilitätstest und die Temperaturen dazu..



nein normalerweise reicht erstmal der Stabilitätstest also ohne was zu verändern


----------



## Erz1 (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier so die Stats gesehen..
Achja, Coretepm hab ich erst später geöffnet, deswegen die hohe Minimal Temperatur.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

70°C sind absolut unbedenklich. Die aktuellen Fermi-Grafikkarten erreichen über 90°C unter Last. Teilweise 98°C. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

Fermi ist aber auch sonder Fall.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Naja, die HD4890 oder die HD4870x2 brüllen auch rum und werden unfassbar heiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem hängt sich der komplette Rechner auf.. O.o


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dabei keine Artefaktbildung hast, also Grafikfehler liegt das Problem nicht an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

hattest Speicher schonmal getestet ?

vielleicht testweise mal bissl mehr Spannung drauf , Timings auf CL9


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Jemand eine Idee, wie ich es hinbekomme das Winamp diese Zeichen hier richtig darstellt, also ohne Kästen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sollte eigentlich sowas stehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder kennt jemand einen Player der die Zeichen so darstellen kann? Stört gewaltig wenn man nicht weiss welches Lied das grade ist, welches man hört :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

Selbst wenn die Zeichen da wären. wüsste ich nicht welches Lied ich gerade hören würde. O.o


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Ich wüsste es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

Ho Chi Minh Stadt


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Wie kommst du auf Vietnam?


----------



## Erz1 (30. Mai 2010)

Ok, hab Schaten ausgestellt, nun läuft die Kampagne anscheinend komplett durch..
Übrigens ist die Kampagne von MW2 seeehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Vietnam?


 schoss mir grade so durch den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Mir schießen auch des öfteren einfach irgendwelche Städtenamen durch den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt, bei Winamp im Fenster wirds nicht angezeigt, genauso wenig bei Xfire. Bei Winamp unten in der Taskleiste und bei Rainmeter stehen die Liednamen aber richtig oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

End Geil über skype kann man mit der Nummer [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]+118004664411&#65279; Gratis eine Auskunft in Amerika an rufen, erst kommt so ne Pc stimmte die dich dann fragt in welcher Stadt und so...  auf jeden Fall hat mich das teil mit einer Pizzeria in Detroit verbunden. xD LOL und hab gefragt wie lange es dauern würde die Pizza zu mir in die Schweiz zu liefern. der so "hä wohin?" xD xD[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Denk dran, länger als 20 Minuten und Sie ist umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> End Geil über skype kann man mit der Nummer [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]+118004664411&#65279; Gratis eine Auskunft in Amerika an rufen, erst kommt so ne Pc stimmte die dich dann fragt in welcher Stadt und so... auf jeden Fall hat mich das teil mit einer Pizzeria in Detroit verbunden. xD LOL und hab gefragt wie lange es dauern würde die Pizza zu mir in die Schweiz zu liefern. der so "hä wohin?" xD xD[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> [/font]



xD Das wäre geil... 400 Euro Pizza.


----------



## Ketzler (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich würde gerne eure Meinung zu dem von mir zusammen gestellten Pc wissen da ich selbst nicht die Hellste LeuHallo!chte in so etwas bin.


CPU:
*AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3   *

Mainboard:
*Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX

Ram:
4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX Tall HS-Kit DDR2 1066 CL5

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7

Grafikkarte
XFX RADEON HD 5770 "XXX" 1GB DDR5 DISPLAYPORT HDMI PCI-E 2.0

Festplatte:
Samsung HD753LJ 750GB S-ATA II, 32MB Cache

Laufwerk:
LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA


Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Vorraus!!!*


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Lüfter?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Shefa Hattest du nicht neue Lüfter gesucht?
http://www.hardwarel...-tbsilence.html

Die sehen toll aus. 
(Wenn man die Aufkleber runterkratzt.)

Dazu nen weißen LED-Streifen entweder so, dass er indirekt beleuchtet oder unten angebracht. Sollte doch gut aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ketzler schrieb:


> Hallo ich würde gerne eure Meinung zu dem von mir zusammen gestellten Pc wissen da ich selbst nicht die Hellste LeuHallo!chte in so etwas bin.
> 
> 
> CPU:
> ...


 Budget?Wenn dich Lautstärke nicht stört passts eigentlich soweit, wobei ich ne andere HDD wählen würde. Das ist ne Tripple-Platter-HDD. Nimm lieber ne aktuelle mit 500GB Plattern. Die gibts dann als 500GB, 1TB, 1,5TB oder 2TB Modell. Die sind schneller und moderner. Solltest du Lautstärkeempfindlich sein würde ich dir zusätzlich noch nen (Tower)-CPU-Kühler wie den Scythe Mugen 2 nahelegen. Welcher es dann wird hängt von deinem Budget und deine Anforderungen ab.
Edit: RAM muss DDR3 sein! Du hast DDR2-RAM drin!


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Hab ich vorhin auch schon gesehen. Die sind wirklich eine Überlegung wert. Mal schauen was nächsten Monat mein Kontostand zu mir sagt :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab ich vorhin auch schon gesehen. Die sind wirklich eine Überlegung wert. Mal schauen was nächsten Monat mein Kontostand zu mir sagt :>



Der sagt: Das ist .. diesmal.. echt nichts.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Schlimm wirds nicht sein, mein WoW-Account zu verkaufen hat doch ganz gut getan :>


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

warum nich gleich n 870er Chipsatz und AM3 

die XFX 5770 XXX lohnt nich für den Preis

Netzteil würde ich dieses empfehlen http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a436074.html das reicht dicke


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schlimm wirds nicht sein, mein WoW-Account zu verkaufen hat doch ganz gut getan :>



Was hast bekommen *neugierig*


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was hast bekommen *neugierig*



Ich sag mal so: Es war im guten 3-stelligen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Es war im guten 3-stelligen Bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9,74€ ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 9,74€ ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, war schon 133,7 €. Zahlen hinterm Komma zählen net.


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß net, würde meinen Account auch verkaufen, aber ich hänge zusehr an meinem Mage, Pala und naja Dk auch son bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Weiß gar net ob meiner noch existiert. Selbst wenn werd ich ihn mit seinem bisschen Ulduar25 Gear eh kaum loswerden. :S


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Du wirst WoW Accounts immer los.

Überleg mal, wenn du wieder spielen willst, alten Account haste verkauft weil du keine Zeit mehr hattest oder so.

Guckste bei Ebay, und kaufst dir einfach nen Account den du spielen kann,st z.B. bei mir Mage, Pala, Dk, joar, lieber kauf ich mir für 30-50€ oder bisschen mehr, nen Gimp Account, anstatt alle 3 Teile nochmal zukaufen, und neu hoch zuleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2010)

Istn S5 Gammelpriest drauf und mein alter Rogue. Whatever. 
Eigentlich wärs mal ne Idee wert den zu verticken. :S

btw Great success, grad nochmal 20€ abkassiert. Finds voll dufte, wenn nach und nach die ganze Verwandschaft an den Geburtstag denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich "fehlt" nur noch ne Gratulation von meiner Tante ausm Westen, ma schaun ob sies so wie jedes Jahr vergessen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Es war im guten 3-stelligen Bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab mein Account auch fuer 300 oder 400 Euro weg bekommen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

470€ - sowohl hab ich bekommen. Obendrauf noch BFBC2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2010)

Was.. was hattest du fuer ein Char gehabt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Würd ich dir ja gerne schicken - aber wurden bereits getranst. DK mit kompletten PvE und PvP-Gear. Knapp 200k Gold. Noch einen 80er Rogue mit relativ gutem Equip und ein Pala, der grade erst 80 war.
Ich hätte ja nur so mit 150€ gerechnet, aber bestimmt nicht, dass mir einer soviel bietet. War einer aus einem etwas "entferntem" Freundeskreis :O


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2010)

200k Gold, wenn man das schon allein rechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jop, guter Preis (:


----------



## Erz1 (30. Mai 2010)

Lol, nein, moment:
MEGA LOL.

Das ist schon hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Aber ich bin ja schon wieder am WoW spielen. Powerleveln mit paar Kumpels. Wollen eben mit 3x so 5 Leute auf 60 hauen, die dann auf 80 und danach verkaufen. Wollen so jetzt Geld machen.


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Wer geht arbeiten wenn er zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Mai 2010)

Genau so sehe ich das. Meine Eltern meinen immer "Such dir Arbeit"... jetzt habe ich welche 

Jemand eine Idee wieso ich in WoW maximal 40Fps habe? Es ist egal ob ich Vsync an oder ausgeschaltet habe, es steht dauerhaft 40Fps dort, so als ob es durch irgendwas begrenzt wird. Kann man das durch einen Befehl ausversehen eingestellt haben?


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2010)

_-
_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Abend,
mal eine Frage:
Mit welchen Einstellungen müsste ich eine DVD (natürlich ohne Kopierschutz zu umgehn) in Mp4 oder ein anderes iTunes taugliches Format umwandeln ohne allzugroßen Qualitätsverlust zu haben?


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das. Meine Eltern meinen immer "Such dir Arbeit"... jetzt habe ich welche
> 
> Jemand eine Idee wieso ich in WoW maximal 40Fps habe? Es ist egal ob ich Vsync an oder ausgeschaltet habe, es steht dauerhaft 40Fps dort, so als ob es durch irgendwas begrenzt wird. Kann man das durch einen Befehl ausversehen eingestellt haben?



gib mal */console maxfps 0* in den Chat ein und bestätige ggf. Spiel neustarten



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend,
> mal eine Frage:
> Mit welchen Einstellungen müsste ich eine DVD (natürlich ohne Kopierschutz zu umgehn) in Mp4 oder ein anderes iTunes taugliches Format umwandeln ohne allzugroßen Qualitätsverlust zu haben?



Filme ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Jo, Filme, möchte die Dinger dann auf dem PC aber auch auf dem iPod anschaun können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Mai 2010)

hmm mit http://www.chip.de/d...0_17370353.html und dann evtl. mit VirtualDub zusammenfügen

oder mal googeln VOB to iPod mp4


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Programm hätte ich schon, interessant wäre vorallem welche Auslösung ich am besten nehme, welche Bitrate, Framrate usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

ka lange nix mehr gemacht müsstest dich mal im Netz belesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung denke ich mal 640x480 oder 320x240


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Waere nett, wenn das klappt, dass du mir sagen koenntest, mit welchem Programm du genommen hast. Oder ob Quicktime Player Pro dabei helfen koennte.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand ein Programm um den Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte zu steuern? Die wird meiner meinung nach zu heiß. Knappe 105C schafft die. Und das ist finde ich schon extrem.

Speedfan funktioniert nicht, da es den Lüfter meiner Graka nicht erkennt. Und in Riva-Tuner finde ich nichts, um es zu automatisieren (also ab einer bestimmten Gradzahl, den lüfter auf XX% stellen).

Nach sowas suche ich schon länger, aber finde einfach nix. =/

/Edit lol musste grad feststellen das wenn JEDES teil in meinem PC auf vollast läuft, das meine Schreibtisch-Lampe das flackern anfängt :O



Hier ein screen von Benchmarks (jedes Teil des PC's auf volllast)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem rechten screen lief FurMark um die Grafikkarte auszulasten. Hats leider net im screenshot gespeichert.
Ich muss übrigends die Seitenwand vom PC aufmachen, da die Grafikkarte sonst auf über 105C geht .. =/

/Edit

Was ich noch sehr seltsam finde ist, dass mein PC beim benchmark auf volllast ohne Probleme läuft. Geht wunderbar. Auch über längere Zeit. Aber wenn ich in WoW mit 5 Chars Multiboxe, dann 'verabschiedet' sich manchmal meine Grafikkarte. Bildschirm wird einfach schwarz und es kommt die standartmeldung des Monitors 'Kein Signal'. Dann muss ich den PC neustarten, weil sonst nichts mehr weiter geht. Das selbe in Crysis wenn ich alle einstellungen auf Enthusiast stelle. 

Hm, keine Ahnung was das sein könnte. Wisst ihr's vllt? ^^


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

könntest mal den MSI Afterburner probieren


----------



## Herzinfukked (31. Mai 2010)

moin moin jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe 0 ahnung von druckern. ich wollte mir jetzt nach meinen abi für die uni einen drucker kaufen. jedoch ist die frage ist es sinnvoll einen tintenstrahler zu kaufen oder einen laserdrucker? ich werde die einzige nutzerin sein, da ich zum semester ausziehen werde.

hat jemand einen drucker-tipp den er empfehlen würde? günstig? laserdrucker bla? wie gesagt ich habe keine ahnung, ich würde mich nur über ein, zwei tipps freuen (;


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

hab ich leider auch keine Ahnung aber wenn du regelmässig druckst kannst du einen Tinte nehmen

aber welcher da nun gut und günstig weiss ich nicht

ich hab S/W Laser Multifunktion weil ich wenig drucke/kopiere und Tinte würde mir da eintrocknen

weisst du wieviel ca. gedruckt wird , reicht schwarz/weiss , brauchst du eine Duplexeinheit also Vorder und Rückseite bedrucken ?

ich werf mal den *Canon Pixma IP4700* in den Raum


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2010)

Also, eigentlich nimmt man gerade als jemand, der sehr viel druckt, einen Laser, weil der im Unterhalt viel billiger ist. Tinte ist von der Anschaffung des Gerätes billig, aber die Patronen sackteuer. Augetrocknet ist mir bisher zummindest nichts und es gab auch schon Zeiten, wo ich 1 Jahr lang nichts gedruckt habe.

Welcher da im Moment besonders zu empfehlen ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke, daß sich da die Multigeräte so um die 70-80 Euro kaum was nehmen. Auf jedenfall würde ich mich im Vorab schon über die Patronen schlau machen, was da genau reinkommt und wieviel sie denn kosten. Es sollte schon möglich sein, die Farben einzeln zu bestücken und nicht etwa eine Patrone für alles.


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

http://www.amazon.de...d_bxgy_pc_img_b

find ich eigentlich ok

ich hab das Teil http://www.amazon.de...75301811&sr=8-1

bei Netto um die Ecke für 89&#8364; bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab und zu nur mal n Papierstau wenn man ca. 250 Blatt drin hat

dauerhaft eingeschaltet lassen is auch nich gut summt und riecht bissl

das beste is immer das bei den meisten kein USB Kabel bei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Programm um den Lüfter meiner Grafikkarte zu steuern? Die wird meiner meinung nach zu heiß. Knappe 105C schafft die. Und das ist finde ich schon extrem.
> 
> Speedfan funktioniert nicht, da es den Lüfter meiner Graka nicht erkennt. Und in Riva-Tuner finde ich nichts, um es zu automatisieren (also ab einer bestimmten Gradzahl, den lüfter auf XX% stellen).
> 
> ...



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,679614/Der-PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide-2D/3D-Modus-Uebertakten-und-Lueftersteuerung/Grafikkarte/Test/

Lies dir da mal besonders den Teil komplexe Lüftersteuerung durch. Da solltest du alles finden.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> gib mal */console maxfps 0* in den Chat ein und bestätige ggf. Spiel neustarten



Danke, hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Mh... hab grad geschaut... hätte insgesamt 360€. Die Hawk ist nirgends verfügbar, da wo sies kurzzeitig war sind die Lieferdaten auch wieder korrigiert worden. Eigentlich brauch ichs nichtmal unbedingt, aber so ne HD5850 wär schon Bombe... :S
Will aber ne sehr leise Karte haben. Weiß wer was zur Vapor-X oder der Toxic? Die scheinen derzeitig für mich am interessantesten. :/
Dann fällt die SSD bis auf weiteres erstmal aus. :X


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2010)

Die Vapor-X ist leise, zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Karten die ich "live" gehört habe. Habe die vor ein paar Wochen mal bei einem Kumpel eingebaut, man kann sie im Idle, wenn der Rest leise ist auch nicht wirklich hören. Unter Last dreht sie dann halt ein wenig auf, aber ich fand das nicht so schlimm. Im großen und ganzen war sie doch leise :>


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Weißt du was zur Toxic? Die scheint ja nen ähnlichen oder gar den gleichen Kühler zu nutzen, ist halt höher getaktet. :/


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a517948.html


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Mhnja über die hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Meine aber gehört zu haben, dass der Twin Frozr II Kühler mit höherer Wärmeentwicklung Probleme bekommt bzw. relativ laut wird. Die HD5870 soll bspw. nicht mehr wirklich leiser sein als das Referenzmodell. Allzuviel Platz in Sachen TDP liegt ja nun auch nicht zwischen den Karten. :/
wtb "Noisebenchmarks" :S


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Weißt du was zur Toxic? Die scheint ja nen ähnlichen oder gar den gleichen Kühler zu nutzen, ist halt höher getaktet. :/



Ich habe öfters gelesen das die Toxic Reihe einige Probleme mit dem BIOS hat, es dadurch zuwarm wird, abstürze gibt, Treiber Probleme oder sowas und einige mehr Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

ja auf Standart Auto dreht sie dann recht hoch aber kannst ja genau anpassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Weißt du was zur Toxic? Die scheint ja nen ähnlichen oder gar den gleichen Kühler zu nutzen, ist halt höher getaktet. :/



Zur Toxic weiss ich nur das exakt der gleiche Lüfter verbaut ist, die Karte aber noch ein bisschen mehr übertaktet ist. Das wars dann auch.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja auf Standart Auto dreht sie dann recht hoch aber kannst ja genau anpassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, aber problematisch ist halt dass der Kühler an seine Grenzen geraten kann. Irgendwann kann ich halt keine Drehzahlen mehr senken. Bei ner HD5770 ist halt relativ viel Luft, aber bei ner HD5850/70 solls wohl schon eng werden. Will die Karte auch nicht zu heiß laufen lassen, die muss einige Jahre halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2010)

Laut diversen Tests ist die http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a506461.html die leiseste aller 5850er.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Jetzt werd ich langsam eitel.. rotes PCB. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am liebsten wäre mir ja ne Toxic mit schwarzem PCB. :/ 
Könnt ich auch nen Referenzmodellkaufen und nen anderen Kühler draufschnallen. Obwohl... eigentlich will ich das nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

ja die PCS+ kann man auch kaufen

will endlich mein K7 haben ausm Marktplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab Basteldrang


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Meine hat glaub ich auch nen rotes PCB ^^


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn du n Referenzmodell hast hat die Karte n schwarzes PCB. Leider ist die nicht wirklich leise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuell tendiere ich ja zur Toxic. :/


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du n Referenzmodell hast hat die Karte n schwarzes PCB. Leider ist die nicht wirklich leise.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm wie gesagt ich glaube es ka.

Hast du meinen Post zur Toxic gelesen ?


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

naja die Toxic ist wie gesagt ne (höher) übertaktete Vapor-X 

Aufpreis is ganzschön happig

gibs ja 2 von kenn aber die Unterschiede nicht


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Ja hab ich@Nebo. Allerdings hätte ich gern dazu Links, weil ich persönlich nix darüber gefunden hab.

@meuhe Jo, das ist mir bewusst. Die Karte hat aber zumindest den Vorteil, dass sie etwas besser verfügbar ist. Ich hasse Warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mir das nochmal durchn Kopf gehen lassen... :/
Hätte ja schon fast ne GTX470 gekauft, wenn es alternative Kühllösungen geben würde. Die einzige die es gibt von Palit, dröhnt auch rum wie Sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeguckt, wies aussieht lag das wohl daran das die nur nen Falsches BIOS bei den ersten Karten hatten, die haben nur 720 statt 800 Shader Einheiten benutzt, wodurch sich viele über Leistung beschwert hatten.

Ich denke mal wenn man isch jetzt eine kauft, sollte das nicht mehr so sein, aber im Luxx habe ich irgendwass mit BIOS und abstürzen oder so gelesen, ich guck nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Auf die schnelle nur ebend das hier gefunden. Klick


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hätte ja schon fast ne GTX470 gekauft, wenn es alternative Kühllösungen geben würde. Die einzige die es gibt von Palit, dröhnt auch rum wie Sau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es. www.edel-grafikkarten.de


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Dann kann ich mir direkt nen anderen Kühler dazukaufen. Ich wollte mir Drittanbieterkühler einfach sparen. Davon abgesehen liegt die GTX470 ohne Alternativkühler schon an meiner Budgetgrenze.

btw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2010)

Ja ok, wenn du das so siehst. Aber ist eigentlich ein recht gutes Angebot. Der Kühler selbet kostet ca. 40€ inkl. Zusammenbau + der Garantie die erhalten bleibt, als wenn du es selber machst.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das Geld einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab 360&#8364; inklusive Versand. Da ich die Kohle bar hier liegen hab und nicht in digitaler Form aufm Konto muss ich quasi gezwungenermaßen per Nachname bestellen. Bleiben also knapp ~350&#8364;. Da passt grad so ne Referent GTX470 rein. Am Ende ists mir das aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wert. Da schon ich lieber Stromzähler und meine Ohren und nehm eine der HD5850.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab das Geld einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Goldbarrenrüberschieb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Und da du kein Case hast, wären es bei Zocken wohl auch 31°C Raum Temperatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Richtig, das würde meinen Deoverbrauch und meinen Getränkekonsum zu stark erhöhen!


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

Lüfter auch noch nicht bei oder



&#8364; : oh verwechselt mit Musashi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Desweiteren müsstest du das Fenster öffnen, wo nachts Mücken rien kommen, also auch Insektenspray kaufen.

Achja, will jmd Viren, hab wohl neu Kontakte gefunden, bzw neuer Kontakt hat mich gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (31. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich auch gestern - in Steam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


You want to have all games for steam? Go to this site.. 
www.steamstealerseite.cz
XD


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Desweiteren müsstest du das Fenster öffnen, wo nachts Mücken rien kommen, also auch Insektenspray kaufen.


Das ia weniger das Problem. Der Kühler glüht eh. Das zieht die Mücken an und wenn sie der Karte, ähnlich einer Mückenlampe zu nahe machts BRRRZZZ und dann ists vorbei mit dem Rumgemücke!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Achja, will jmd Viren, hab wohl neu Kontakte gefunden, bzw neuer Kontakt hat mich gefunden.



Vielleicht ist es auch nur ne scharfe Russin die dich Kennen lernen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

Klar, was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Hab gerade nen Uralten Kartenleser ausgekramt der noch Treiber von Millenium und 2000 dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber er funzt auch so ohne Treiber ^^, also gibts gleich die Antec Pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Hier die Pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersicht | Netzteil | Again

Antec in Karton | Ausgepackt | Front | Innenleben 

Antec mit NT | OEM Board | C2D E6750 | OEM Board mit Mugen | Casefans Front | Chaos !?

Midgard mit Silentwings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Montier mal deine Silentwings andersrum. Die saugen Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus.
Dreh die rum, dass sie Luft ins Case blasen. So hast du nen Airflow von vorn nach hinten.


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

WTF, sind die echt falsch rum ? Ist mir garnet aufgefallen o_O


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2010)

Deutlich zu sehen, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Mai 2010)

ZOMFG

Ja, ich sehs auch gerade, den hinteren habe ich richtig montiert, die vorderen falsch :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> | Ausgepackt |



Kenn ich doch mein Gehäuse im mini Format. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (31. Mai 2010)

...

ach Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

Yay! Day1 of Computex!


----------



## muehe (1. Juni 2010)

Cherry Stream Evo angekommen 

voll komisch 

erstmal an die flachen Tasten gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




heut garnix los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

I'm here!

edit: Bah! Zack des Tages ne GTX470 für 309&#8364;... °_°


----------



## Erz1 (1. Juni 2010)

Hab heut MSA Prüfung Deutsch geschrieben. xD
Voll sinnfrei, die Stunde davor haben iwr uns schönen Alk gekauft und getrunken. Wird wohl meine beste Deutscharbeit - die war wohl mehr als einfach. O.o
Die hätt ich sogar geschafft, wenn ich gerade erst aufgestanden wär. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

Also wir haben ja immer erst NACH Prüfungen gesoffen. :S
Allerdings war danach keiner mehr zu irgendwas in der Lage... :E


----------



## muehe (1. Juni 2010)

was macht man da heutzutage immernoch interpretieren ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (1. Juni 2010)

argh Forum spackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

Sicherlich.
Wenn ich an meine Abiturarbeit denke... Gedichtvergleiche, Interpretationen, Erörterungen...
Darf gar net dran denken, dass mein Abi schon wieder 2 Jahre her ist. Komm mir so alt vor. :S


----------



## Erz1 (1. Juni 2010)

Ja, war son billig Kram und hat ganz schön geflasht. ^^
Ja, unsere Schulleitung durfte aussuchen, ob wir die Realschulprüfung mitmachen sollen und joa. In Deutsch ja - in Mathe und Englisch aber nur bestimmte Leute. 
Es ging, moment.
Wir bekamen einen Sachtext und dazu fragen gestellt - Wie nennt man die Zahlen links vom Text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und am Ende ne Erörterung schreiben zur These:
Freundschaft heißt, wenn die Leute sich respektieren.
Irgendwie so ^^
Und dazu gabs auch nen Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (1. Juni 2010)

> Darf gar net dran denken, dass mein Abi schon wieder 2 Jahre her ist. Komm mir so alt vor. :S



bist doch grade mal 20 

das waren noch Zeiten 1997


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

Ich sag ja "komm mir so alt vor", dabei bin ichs gar nicht. Aber irgendwie fühlt sichs so an wie, wenn die eigenen Eltern über ihre Schulzeit reden. Damals... ja da haben wir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2010)

So nach dem Motto, zu meiner Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Spanisch Lehrerin sagt wir schreiben heute Test, alle lernen wie bekloppt, und dann kommt, schreiben wir Freitag, omg.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

Guck grad wieder auf youtube Harald Schmidt Videos. Einfach genial der Mann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (1. Juni 2010)

damals immer morgens aufm Weg zur Baustelle im Radio gehört Best of Sprüche der letzten Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpm1Y9z9VL0&feature=related[/youtube]

hahaha <3


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Also, wenn mir hier jemand nicht sagen moechte, dass so ein Konzern Apple Rechner hat.

http://business.chip.de/news/Nach-China-Attacken-Google-schafft-Windows-ab_43167515.html


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

Ne reine Sicherheitssache, die vor allem durch die Verbreitung bedingt ist. Hat ja nichts damit zu tun, dass das eine besser als das andere wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht ob die Attackiert, gehackt geweiß ich was wurden.

Aber wenn man es so verbreitet das man jetzt Mac nutzt, würde ich doch mal annehmen, stellen sich auch die "Hacker" Angreifer, whatever darauf ein, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, den Hackern ist es ziemlich latte, ob sie jetzt Linux, Windows oder Mac OS hacken müssen. Hauptsache, sie hacken irgendwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem jetzt ein Weltkonzern wie Google Mac OS und Linux only nutzt, werden beide Betriebssysteme die Aufmerksam bekommen, die bisher Windows vorbehalten blieb.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Na ja nichts desto trotz wird der weltweite Durchschnitt weiterhin Windoof nutzen und daher dürfte Linus weiterhin ein eher unbeliebtes Ziel für Viren/Trojaner etc Macher sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2010)

_Dracun!! :-)_


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na ja nichts desto trotz wird der weltweite Durchschnitt weiterhin Windoof nutzen und daher dürfte Linus weiterhin ein eher unbeliebtes Ziel für Viren/Trojaner etc Macher sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausser ich glaube wenn es sich richtig "lohnen" würde.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juni 2010)

hat Jemand 219€ für 4 lost Figuren? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000QJ5QBS/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_i4?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=1PDJTRE23AFAJ40F7GH4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375093&pf_rd_i=301128 xD


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dracun!! :-)_


painschkes !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juni 2010)

lul




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Virenprogrammieren sollte man noch härter Bestrafen als jetzt schon.
Es entsteht zwar kein Personenschaden wie bei Mord, aber es kann ein finazieller Schaden entstehen und man sollte es mind. als schwere Sachbeschädigung werten, besonders bei Unternehmen.
Man sollte sich mit Antivirensoftware absichern und immer vorausschauend surfen und bedacht das Internet nutzen.

Allerdings verhindern oder vermeiden kann man Viren bzw. deren Programmierung leider schwer bis gar nicht, leider.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juni 2010)

"als jetzt schon", soso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bringen dir Strafen, wenn du die Leute nicht zu fassen kriegst. Mir ist nur ein Fall bekannt in dem tatsächlich einer gefasst worden ist. Keine Ahnung, zu was sie den verknackt haben. Soll wohl n höherer Geldbetrag gewesen sein. War vor einigen Jahren mit diesem Wurm der zu ner bestimmten Uhrzeit ne Mail an einen Microsoftserver schicken sollte. Also von jedem befallenen System aus und er hat von Win98 bis XP alles befallen. Hatte damals noch Win2k laufen, da hat er gar nicht gestört. Nur bei XP hat er innerhalb 20sec nach dem Start einen Shutdown verursacht. Konnte man aber per cmd abbrechen und den Wurm dann entfernen. Der Mann war mir eigentlich sympatisch, weil er nur auf Missstände in MS' Betriebssystemen hinweisen wollte.

Aber was solls.

99,999% aller Viren/Würmer/Trojaner whatever wirst du nie zum Ersteller zurückverfolgen können.


----------



## muehe (1. Juni 2010)

meist gibs noch lukrative Angebote(Jobs) von AV Unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Also wenn es keine Viren geben würde, gäbe es auch weniger Jobs? 

ist das gleich mit einem Graffiti Sprayer, durch die bekommen tausende von Leuten einen Job weil sie mühsam Graffiti entfernen müssen. ;D

Fazit:

Viren sind was gutes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Du bist sicher, dass deine wirren Gedankengänge gesund sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

gesund sind die nicht aber recht hat er


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich finds ja gut was zu Guttenberg vorhat. Wehrpflicht abschaffen und nur Berufsbund einsetzen.

Aber wehe Ursula wird Presidentin.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Find ich eigentlich auch gut, weil dann jeder direkt nach der Schule Ausbildung/Studium beginnen kann und die Bundeswehr außerdem professioneller ausgebildet werden kann. Außerdem sparts ne Menge Geld.

Zensursula wäre der Super-GAU im Schloss Bellevue... :S


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn man in der Schule/Ausbildung ist wird man nicht zum Bund eingezogen...


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Find ich eigentlich auch gut, weil dann jeder direkt nach der Schule Ausbildung/Studium beginnen kann und die Bundeswehr außerdem professioneller ausgebildet werden kann. Außerdem sparts ne Menge Geld.



Naja und was ist mit den ganzen Zivis? Wie sollen die ersetzt werden?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Wie wärs mit festem Pflegepersonal? Da schafft die Abschaffung sogar Arbeitsplätze! Kann ja nur bergauf gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

nicht bezahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Ist ein 6-monatiger Wehrdienst wie es ihn ab November geben wird eigentlich auch nicht. Die Steuergeschenke der FDP sinds eigentlich auch nicht.
In diesem Land ist eigentlich quasi gar nix bezahlbar. :S


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Schule/Ausbildung ist wird man nicht zum Bund eingezogen...


Trotzdem musst du zur Musterung, ob Ausbildung oder nicht.




Kyragan schrieb:


> In diesem Land ist eigentlich quasi gar nix bezahlbar. :S


Klar, Griechenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber generell wollen Sie ja 450 Millionen Euro durch Wehrpflicht abschaffung, einsparen, statt Zivis tuns auch normale Pfleger, da werden neue Arbeitsplätze geschafft, ist doch super.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Zur Musterung musst du natürlich gehen und die Bundeswehr hat auch kein Problem damit dich direkt vor der Ausbildung oder dem Studium einzuziehen, bevor du was festes hast. Wenn du mit Ausbildung/Studium fertig bist und noch nicht 23 oder älter bist ziehen sie dich halt danach. Ob sie dich nach oder vor der Ausbildung ziehen ist völlig egal, das Ergebnis dass man dir effektiv ein Jahr klaut ist das gleiche.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

muh WM auf RTL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dachte kann in HD gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Wat WM auf RTL? Gibts dann wie bei Klitschko bei jeder Unterbrechung nen Werbeblock?
Auf Sat1 hätte ich ja noch ausgehalten, aber RTL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten wäre mir ja ZDF gewesen, das hat die letzten Turniere 1a geklappt. :O


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

seh grad das das HD Paket bei uns recht günstig ist http://www.mdcc.de/756.html

gibs auch erst seit kurzem 

Bestellt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Trotzdem musst du zur Musterung, ob Ausbildung oder nicht.



Ka ich kenne niemanden der in der Ausbildung hin musste. Es hat sogar bis 2 Jahre nach der Ausbildung gedauert bis die überhaupt eine einladung bekommen haben...


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Ich gehe noch zur Schule, und muss Ende des Jahres trotzdem zur Musterung. Nen Kumpel macht Ausbildung, und bei dem genauso.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Yay! Mein Schätzchen ist da und hat mir direkt den Nerv geraubt.
Welches Schätzchen? Siehe hier: http://www.abload.de...sc00040y0zv.jpg
Leider nur Handyshit, meine schon nicht so dolle Cam hat grade keine Lust weil ihr Akku leer ist. :S

NV-Treiber runtergeschmissen, alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein, beide 6-Pins angesteckt, angeschaltet, kein Bild. WTF
Dann hab ich die alte 8800GT wieder reingebastelt und festgestellt, dass eines der 6-Pin Kabel nen defekt hat. Wahrscheinlich die Buchse am Netzteil. Hab ich das zweite dann über nen Molex->6Pin-Adapter der mitgeliefert war angeschlossen. Jetzt läufts. :S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles, wie es soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


34°C idle, bei ~1100rpm. 157/300MHz idle Takt. Lautstärke ist ok, aber werd mal schaun ob ich mitm Afterburner noch weiter runterkomme. Hörbar ist sie so immer noch, wenn auch nur wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zieh dir mal aktuelles Gpu-z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mache demnächst auch mal wieder Bilder das K7 sollte Freitag kommen


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Mhjo, hab gesehn gibt bereits 0.4.3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch zur Schule, und muss Ende des Jahres trotzdem zur Musterung. Nen Kumpel macht Ausbildung, und bei dem genauso.



ïch muss am 6.7.2010 ^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

In der Schweiz läufts ja eh n bisschen anders. Ihr dient aber auch länger, 18 Monate kann das sein?
Krass ists ja in Israel, dort muss jeder junge Erwachsene (also auch Frauen) für 3 Jahre im Militär dienen. :O


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In der Schweiz läufts ja eh n bisschen anders. Ihr dient aber auch länger, 18 Monate kann das sein?
> Krass ists ja in Israel, dort muss jeder junge Erwachsene (also auch Frauen) für 3 Jahre im Militär dienen. :O



Und trotzdem lassen sich ihre Elitesoldaten bei einer Schiffserstürmung von Friedensaktivisten(!!!!!!) "die Waffe entreißen" und müssen ihre Offiziere sich mit Paintballpistolen verteidigen, so dass sie am Ende keine andere Möglichkeit haben als über 50 Leute zu töten oder zu verletzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht mir irgendwie Sorgen um die hochausgerüsteten Armeen des Westen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Wenns um Ausbildung und Ausstattung geht ist die israelische Armee eigentlich die beste der Welt. Da halten auch die Herren Amis nicht mit. Das macht die Story für mich auch sehr unglaubwürdig. Ich bin gespannt was dort rauskommt. Damit ich die Geschichte für mich bewerten kann brauchts noch ne Menge Aufklärungsarbeit. Da liegt mehr in Dunkeln und unter Verschluss als man glauben mag.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Glueckwunsch zur neuen Grafikkarte.

Nicht nur der Sitz des Bundespraesident wurde sehr leer. Sondern auch auf dem Chefsessel der Bundeskanzlerin wird es jetzt ziemlich eng.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich überlege ja, ob ich ne Wette abschließe dass diese Regierung ihre Legislaturperiode nicht übersteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In der Schweiz läufts ja eh n bisschen anders. Ihr dient aber auch länger, 18 Monate kann das sein?




Glaub schon... bin mir nicht sicher. 

aber nicht am Stück.

die Grundausbildung die jeder machen muss ist so weit ich weis 3 Monate je nach dem was man für eine Aufgabe hat geht dann das ganze länger.

Mann muss aber Jedes Jahr ein Monate oder eine gewissen zeit aufgaben für die Armee machen, und natürlich Schissen Training wo man auch jedes Jahr hin muss.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch zur Schule, und muss Ende des Jahres trotzdem zur Musterung. Nen Kumpel macht Ausbildung, und bei dem genauso.


Das nenne ich dann Pech.
Es kann auch sein das die bei euch einfach etwas genauer hinschauen bzw. die Leute intensiver kontrollieren.

Auf jeden fall ich musste da nicht hin und werde da nie hinmüssen.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Darf man fragen, wie alt du bist? Wenn du noch keine 23 bist/vor deinem 23. mit Ausbildung/whatever fertig bist kanns ganz schnell gehen. Freu dich in dem Falle dann nich zu früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

ich werde am samstag 26....und bin schon seid 5 Jahren mit meiner Ausbildung fertig...


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Dann wirst du tatsächlich für alle Ewigkeit Ruhe haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Man ist immer so alt, wie man sich fuehlt. Was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

@muehe Welche Afterburner-Version benutzt du aktuell? Ist die auf der MSI-Page die aktuellste?


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

@Thore, meine mum hat auch am Samstag B-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also was war da jetzt nochmal mit dem Schiff das überfallen wurde ? hab das nur so halb mitbekommen.

Also ich finds generell Mist, das es Wehrpflicht gibt, denn, wer zum Bund will, geht zum Bund. Wer es nicht will geht auch nicht zum Bund, aber Leuten nen halbes Jahr wegnehmen, damit sie Rumkrabbeln, laufen und auf leinwände schießen können, dass sollte nicht der Sinn sein. 

Da ist nen freiwilliger Bund viel sinnvoller und auch noch billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @muehe Welche Afterburner-Version benutzt du aktuell? Ist die auf der MSI-Page die aktuellste?



ja die 1.51

gibt auch ne 1.6 Beta aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

@NeboIn ner Armee ist die persönliche Meinung relativ wenig gefragt. Es steht dir ja immer der Weg der Kriegsdienstverweigerung, sprich Zivildienst, frei. Bei der Entscheidung zählt vielmehr der Faktor Geld und in nem begrenzten Maße auch was mit den Rekruten die so nicht herangezogen würden passiert. Sie würden einfach eher dem Berufsleben zugeführt, was generell gut ist. Wie sich das in Zeiten der Krise verhält ist natürlich so ne Sache.

Bei der Überlegung von Gutti gehts sicherlich nur um die notwendigen Einsparungen. Jährlich hunderttausende Rekruten bedeutet einfach in gleichem Maße Verpflegung, Bekleidung, Munition(Übung und scharfe), die Notwendigkeit zusätzliche Kasernen zu betreiben um die Rekruten unterzukriegen usw.
Andererseits ist die Bundeswehr zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt absolut auf die Wehrpflichtigen angewiesen, da diese nach Beendigung des Grundwehrdienstes an eine Stelle verlegt werden wo sie den Rest der Zeit abarbeiten. Da sind Wehrpflichtige einfach günstiger als Berufssoldaten, die halt nen entsprechend hohen Lohn bekommen. 
So mir nichts dir nichts wird sich die Wehrpflicht nicht abschaffen lassen, das dauert. Da müssen umfassende Reformen bei der Bundeswehr geschehen.

Was das Israelthema angeht: Es sollte am Montag, bzw gab, eine Hilfslieferung für die Menschen im Gazastreifen. Diese waren auf mehreren Schiffen, die unter türkischer Flagge fuhren, verladen. Ingesamt wohl einige hundert Tonnen Hilfsgüter und um die 700 Zivilisten, die auf den Schiffen waren. Gab im Vorfeld schon so n paar Drohungen seitens Israels, man werde die Schiffe durchsuchen ob nicht doch Waffen oder Extremisten an Board wären und dass man die Schiffe nicht so einfach würde passieren lassen. Gesagt getan, am Montag morgen haben israelische Spezialkommandos die Schiffe geentert. Dabei ist aus welchen Gründen auch immer die Situation eskaliert. Von bis zu 19 Toten ist die Rede. Die Israelis sagen sie wären mit Eisenstangen und Pistolen angegriffen worden, die Soldaten hätten sich nur gewehrt und ihr Leben geschützt. Angeblich. Obs stimmt weiß aktuell außer den führenden Israelis in Politik und Militär wohl keiner.

@muehe Thx


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Ahh. Schön im Garten sitzen und Latein - metrisch analysieren. xD

Kann mir eigentlich mal wer sagen, warum bei mir sich MW2 manchmal aufhängt, wenn ich Schatten ausstelle, geht es - dachte ich.
Gestern nach ein paar Stunden zocken kam das aufeinmal wieder. Temps waren bei der Graka nur 65 Grad und CPU 55. ^^

ATI 5850 und X4 655 BE. ;s
Überall geht es sonst problemlos..


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @NeboIn ner Armee ist die persönliche Meinung relativ wenig gefragt. Es steht dir ja immer der Weg der Kriegsdienstverweigerung, sprich Zivildienst, frei. Bei der Entscheidung zählt vielmehr der Faktor Geld und in nem begrenzten Maße auch was mit den Rekruten die so nicht herangezogen würden passiert. Sie würden einfach eher dem Berufsleben zugeführt, was generell gut ist. Wie sich das in Zeiten der Krise verhält ist natürlich so ne Sache.
> 
> Bei der Überlegung von Gutti gehts sicherlich nur um die notwendigen Einsparungen. Jährlich hunderttausende Rekruten bedeutet einfach in gleichem Maße Verpflegung, Bekleidung, Munition(Übung und scharfe), die Notwendigkeit zusätzliche Kasernen zu betreiben um die Rekruten unterzukriegen usw.
> Andererseits ist die Bundeswehr zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt absolut auf die Wehrpflichtigen angewiesen, da diese nach Beendigung des Grundwehrdienstes an eine Stelle verlegt werden wo sie den Rest der Zeit abarbeiten. Da sind Wehrpflichtige einfach günstiger als Berufssoldaten, die halt nen entsprechend hohen Lohn bekommen.
> So mir nichts dir nichts wird sich die Wehrpflicht nicht abschaffen lassen, das dauert. Da müssen umfassende Reformen bei der Bundeswehr geschehen.


Aus meiner Sicht ist es so, das man in einem "freien" Land lebt aber Wehrpflicht hat, das passt mir nicht so richtig. Ich meine klar, Einerseits wird Geld eingespart, aber dafür wird der Bund vielleicht auch ziemlich leer sein.
Ich glaube kaum das auch nur halb soviele Leute im Bund wären wie jetzt.




Kyragan schrieb:


> Was das Israelthema angeht: *Es sollte am Montag, bzw gab, eine Hilfslieferung für die Menschen im Gazastreifen*. Diese waren auf mehreren Schiffen, die unter türkischer Flagge fuhren, verladen. *Ingesamt wohl einige hundert Tonnen Hilfsgüter und um die 700 Zivilisten, die auf den Schiffen waren*. Gab im Vorfeld schon so n paar Drohungen seitens Israels, man werde die Schiffe durchsuchen ob nicht doch Waffen oder Extremisten an Board wären und dass man die Schiffe nicht so einfach würde passieren lassen. *Gesagt getan, am Montag morgen haben israelische Spezialkommandos die Schiffe geentert*. Dabei ist aus welchen Gründen auch immer die Situation eskaliert.* Von bis zu 19 Toten ist die Rede. Die Israelis sagen sie wären mit Eisenstangen und Pistolen angegriffen worden, die Soldaten hätten sich nur gewehrt und ihr Leben geschützt*. Angeblich. Obs stimmt weiß aktuell außer den führenden Israelis in Politik und Militär wohl keiner.



Das fett makierte wusste ich bereits.Also was ich bereits gesehen habe, war das Leute aus Helis sich abgeseilt haben, und dann mit Eisenstnagen, odersowas auf die losgegangen wuude. Von Waffen war da nichts zu sehen.Unter welcher Führung das Schiff stand wusste ich net, aber es waren ja tatsächlich nur HIlfsgüter.


Edit:

Erz, Wann genau passiert das denn ? und warum wird der mit nem Mugen unter Last 55°C warm ? und meint du net einen 955/965 ? ^^


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Ca. Eigentlich ist er unter Last etwas unter 50 Grad, aber Maximal war 55. ^^
Und ich mein den 955 - vertippt. xD Steht ja auch so in der Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher war es nur im Singleplayer - als ich Schatten ausgestellt hab, hab ich komplette Kampagne durchgspielt ohne Probleme - gestern dann aufeinmal im Multiplayer O.o
Also es bleibt sogesagt alles stehen und hängen - nichts geht mehr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, eher sollten sie das Geld in das Schulsystem stecken - kann ja nicht angehen, merke ja als Aushilfe wie schlecht es der Schule geht..


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist es so, das man in einem "freien" Land lebt aber Wehrpflicht hat, das passt mir nicht so richtig. Ich meine klar, Einerseits wird Geld eingespart, aber dafür wird der Bund vielleicht auch ziemlich leer sein.
> Ich glaube kaum das auch nur halb soviele Leute im Bund wären wie jetzt.



Du hast auch Schulpflicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als volljähriger Mensch hat man nunmal Rechte und auch Pflichten. Es kann dich keiner zum Dienst an der Waffe zwingen und das tut auch niemand, schließlich hast du immer die Option Zivildienst. Dass der Staat für die KDV ein Reglement aufstellt ist nur nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Hab's nun noch nicht mitbekommen - wollen die den Zivildienst/Wehrdienst abschaffen?

Wär ganz cool, fallen nicht 9 Monate meines Lebens einfach weg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hab's nun noch nicht mitbekommen - wollen die den Zivildienst/Wehrdienst abschaffen?
> 
> Wär ganz cool, fallen nicht 9 Monate meines Lebens einfach weg.
> 
> ...



Du meinst 6 Monate.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Überlegungen sie auszusetzen bzw. um 100.000 Soldaten zu reduzieren.

@Erz1 speziell für dich

Mal ganz ehrlich. Ich war 1988 freiwillig bein Bund. Eine Zeit die ich nicht missen möchte, es war cool. Als West-Berliner gab es damals keine Wehrpflicht für mich. Und es gibt, gerade in der heutigen Zeit, viele Jugendliche, denen das gar nicht schaden würde, das mal mitzumachen. Man lernt auch viel daraus.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Seit damals hat sich ne Menge geändert. Wenn ich nicht ausgemustert worden wäre, ich denk ich hätts auch gemacht. Die Kohle passt auch halbwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Gut, sind es inwzischen 6 Monate?
Also ich hab gehört Zivildienst/Wehrdienst geht 9 Monate..
Dauert eh noch mind. 3 Jahre bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, aber ich sehe das als Zeitklau meines Lebens an - was soll ich da hin, wenn ich sowas eh nicht brauche.
Das es einige gibt, die das sicherlich nötig haben, ist klar.
Kann aber eh nicht --> Sehschwäche. <.<


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Ob 6 Monate besser sind kommt sicherlich darauf an, wann du gezogen wirst. Wenn sie dich im April ziehen kommst du im Oktober zurück und sitzt 10 Monate bis Ausbildungsbeginn bzw. ein ganzes Jahr bis zum nächsten Studienjahr rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Ab November ? oder so sind es nur noch 6 Monate Wehrpflicht, oder sind es jetzt schon nur noch 6 Monate ? keine Ahnung, so um den dreh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nur nicht was es mir nützt zum Bund zugehen, was soll ich da. Es gibt immer welche die ich sag mal "aus der Reihe tanzen" und denen sowas mal ganz gut tut.

Aber so bin ich nicht, ich will lieber Schule vernünftig zuende bringen, dann Ausbildung machen, und arbeiten gehen, und nicht 6 Monate Wehrdienst leisten, bzw Zivi machen.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Gut, sind es inwzischen 6 Monate?
> Also ich hab gehört Zivildienst/Wehrdienst geht 9 Monate..
> Dauert eh noch mind. 3 Jahre bei mir.
> 
> ...


Es beraubt dich nicht deiner Lebenszeit sondern bereichert sie. Das ist der feine Unterschied. Kameradschaft, arbeiten im Team, gegenseitiger Respekt und vorallem Vertrauen den anderen gegenüber, sind sehr wertvolle Dinge. Hier geht es nicht nur um das Drillen und Waffen wie du es vielleicht aus Filmen kennst. Das ist die Wirklichkeit. Ich habe kaum einen erlebt den es nicht gefallen hat, ausser die aus der No-Future-Generation. Aber vielleicht siehst du das, wenn die Zeit gekommen bist, auch ein bisschen anders. Ich habe die Zeit dort in keinem Fall bereut.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Das möge jeder sehen, wie er will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde es aber persönlich unnötig - Respekt hab ich schon so und ich weiß, wie ich mich zu benehmen habe, Kameradschaft Und Vertrauen, ok.
Nur das ich eher ins Berufsleben einsteigern kann und somit auch Erfahrungen sammeln kann steht im Gegensatz.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

Kann mir einer schnell sagen was der unterschied zwischen einer Samsung F2 und der F3 ist? Keine lust zusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Überleg mir auch noch ob ich dahin geh...


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juni 2010)

Da ich sowieso vermutlich einige Wartesemester habe überlege ich langsam tatsächlich, ob ich zum Bund gehe und dann direkt ein FSJ im Rettungsdienst ranhänge...1 1/2 Jahre sicheres Geld, und danach ins Wintersemester...mal schauen.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ahh. Schön im Garten sitzen und Latein - metrisch analysieren. xD
> 
> Kann mir eigentlich mal wer sagen, warum bei mir sich MW2 manchmal aufhängt, wenn ich Schatten ausstelle, geht es - dachte ich.
> Gestern nach ein paar Stunden zocken kam das aufeinmal wieder. Temps waren bei der Graka nur 65 Grad und CPU 55. ^^
> ...



Jemand ne Idee? ;s


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Kann mir einer schnell sagen was der unterschied zwischen einer Samsung F2 und der F3 ist? Keine lust zusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die F2 drehen nur mit 5400rpm, die F3 mit 7200 was sie deutlich schneller machen.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Gott, ich kenne soviele mit irgendwelchen PC Problemen und ich hab zum Glück garkeine Probleme xD


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Erz, was genau kommt denn dann ? einfach Bildschwarz ? Pc geht aus oder wie ?


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Nja, es bleibt eigentlich häöngen, Tastatur und so schaltet sich ab, aber Rechner läuft weiter, Lüfter drehen sich etc.
Kann denn nur per Reset alles neustarten. ;s


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Schonmal Cataclyst 10.5 draufgemacht ?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Mal bei Steam gecheckt, ob die Dateien alle in Ordnung sind. Kam bei mir erstaunlich oft vor, dass diese Prüdung geholfen hat.
Zu finden unter: Library->Rechtsklick auf MW2->Properties->Local Files->Verify Integrity Of Game Cache


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mal bei Steam gecheckt, ob die Dateien alle in Ordnung sind. Kam bei mir erstaunlich oft vor, dass diese Prüdung geholfen hat.
> Zu finden unter: Library->Rechtsklick auf MW2->Properties->Local Files->Verify Integrity Of Game Cache



Ik kann kein Englisch.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Schonmal Cataclyst 10.5 draufgemacht ?



Nein, aber 10.4 ist drauf, ist das ein Unterschied? ;o



Kyragan schrieb:


> Mal bei Steam gecheckt, ob die Dateien alle in Ordnung sind. Kam bei mir erstaunlich oft vor, dass diese Prüdung geholfen hat.
> Zu finden unter: Library->Rechtsklick auf MW2->Properties->Local Files->Verify Integrity Of Game Cache



Werde ich mal morgen versuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Einen Unterschied gibts da immer, sonst bräuchten sie keine neue Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine es wurde irgendwas mit den neuen 6 Kernen zugefügt oder so, ka.

Klar musst du nicht benutzen, vllt wird die aber auch zuheiß, kann das sein ?


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied gibts da immer, sonst bräuchten sie keine neue Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Temps waren bei der Graka nur 65 Grad und CPU 55.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

10.5 hat vor allem die Möglichkeit 120Hz Monitore mit echten 120Hz zu betreiben hinzugefügt, um 3D zu ermöglichen. Ansonsten vor allem kleinere Bug Fixes. MW2 hab ich da nicht erspäht, aber vllt. hat sichs irgendwo versteckt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht was es mir nützt zum Bund zugehen, was soll ich da.



Töten Lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 10.5 hat vor allem die Möglichkeit 120Hz Monitore mit echten 120Hz zu betreiben hinzugefügt, um 3D zu ermöglichen. Ansonsten vor allem kleinere Bug Fixes. MW2 hab ich da nicht erspäht, aber vllt. hat sichs irgendwo versteckt.



Das mit 120 Hz gilt auch nur für die 4xxxEr, die 5000 Series haben das schon.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Töten Lernen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch nichtmal, liegst vor ner Leinwand und ballerst Bilder hinter verpixelten Bäumen ab.


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die F2 drehen nur mit 5400rpm, die F3 mit 7200 was sie deutlich schneller machen.


Die sind beide bei geizhals bei 5400rpm^^ 

Die F3 ist ca. 30MB/s schneller und leiser laut samsung


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Die sind beide bei geizhals bei 5400rpm^^
> 
> Die F3 ist ca. 30MB/s schneller und leiser laut samsung



Klick 500GB 722 rpm


----------



## eMJay (2. Juni 2010)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27171&agid=1284 F2

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30012&agid=1284 F3

^^

Deswegen hab ich gefragt

Die gibt es jeweils mit je 1500GB nicht so wie oben mit 1500 und 2000


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juni 2010)

Wo ihr gerade bei Festplatten seid, vll könnt ihr mir da bei meinem Rätsel helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe momentan 2x500GB im Raid0 verbaut; das ist aber nicht ausfallsicher und außerdem zu wenige Speicherplatz. Also plane ich irgendwas Richtung Raid1 oder Raid5, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich es am besten machen soll. 2 zusätzliche 500er im Raid5 wären 1,5TB und da kann eine Platte ausfallen; dafür ist mein System wieder um 2 laute Komponenten reicher.
Für ein paar Euro Aufpreis würde es auch schon 1TB-Platten geben, aber da bräuchte ich dann min. 3 Stk...

Keine Ahnung wie ichs lösen soll...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Noch nichtmal, liegst vor ner Leinwand und ballerst Bilder hinter verpixelten Bäumen ab.



Ne bei euch Spielt man Cs 1.6





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ea9iwVl3oec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Eine große Festplatte kaufen. Ich weiß aber wirklich nicht wie man soviel Speicherplatz brauch... hab 400 GB Musik aufm PC al à 182 Tage Musik und hab ne 750 GB Festplatte drin... und davon brauch ich 100 GB für Spiele/Anwendungen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Kauf 2 500er und mach Raid 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Eine große Festplatte kaufen. Ich weiß aber wirklich nicht wie man soviel Speicherplatz brauch... hab 400 GB Musik aufm PC al à 182 Tage Musik und hab ne 750 GB Festplatte drin... und davon brauch ich 100 GB für Spiele/Anwendungen.



Eine große Platte fällt aus und dann ist alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wofür man soviel Speicher braucht? Ca. 300GB sind virtuelle Maschinen, wobei es eigentlich mehr wären aber aus Speichermangel habe ich einige Löschen müssen. Dazu kommen Backups von mir und meinen Eltern. Unzählige Downloads, Linux-Images, Bilder und sonstige Sachen die sich mit der Zeit angesammelt haben.
Und einige Rapidsharedateien... Musik hab ich übrigens gar keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klos: Da hab ich dann immer noch nicht mehr Speicher, wenn dann Raid5 oder ich brauch zusätzlich 3 500er^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Warum fallen bei dir den Festplatten aus? Hatte im alten Rechner 3 Stück drin, und niemals Probleme damit.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Es geht um AusfallSICHERHEIT. Damit ist nicht gesagt, DASS sie ausfallen nur dass er vorgesorgt haben möchte WENN es passiert um die Daten nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Schon zu Müde um zu lesen :<

Mir ist klar das Festplatten ausfallen können, mir persönlich ist das in 8 Jahren (?) noch nicht einmal pasiert.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Je mehr Platten du hast, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Einige Daten sind halt so wichtig oder sensibel, dass sie nicht verloren gehen dürfen. Im Rechner meiner Eltern werkelt auch noch ne 8 Jahre alte IDE-Platte, so ists nicht. Es geht hier einfach nur um die Vorsorge.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juni 2010)

Wie Kyra schon sagt, eine Festplatte kann ausfallen, muss aber nicht.
Privat hatte ich auch noch nie eine defekte Platte, aber in der Arbeit ist mir bei einem Server nach einem Tag eine Platte ausgefallen; dasselbe ist mir auch bei meinem Projekt passiert, aber da hatte ich zum Glück vorher schon ein Raid5.
Momentan ist es mir nur wichtig, dass die Backups meiner Eltern gesichert sind; wenn VMs oder Videos weg sind ist es zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht so schlimm wie verloren Firmendaten.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Eine große Platte fällt aus und dann ist alles weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür können sogar zwei Platte ausfallen, wenn es nicht gerade die falschen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hat Raid 10 längst nicht jeder. Damit erkaufst du dir ein Stück Exklusivität.^^


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne bei euch Spielt man Cs 1.6



Das ist Source 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dafür können sogar zwei Platte ausfallen, wenn es nicht gerade die falschen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da könnt ich auch ein Raid6 machen, das haben noch weniger und wenn 2 Platten ausfallen habe ich keinen Datenverlust; bei Raid10 kann wenn ich Pech habe ein kompletter Raid1 ausfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich werde Richtung 3x1TB in Raid5 gehen, da hab ich genügend Luft für alles.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn Zensursula Presidentin wird werden eh alle Spiele ab 6 verboten und Internet generell.

Dann gibts nur noch Spiele wie "Spiele jetzt iToy 1337 und putze die Kuppel des Reichstags" oder "Kannst du den Rekord brechen, und Schäuble am schnellsten durch den Pakour schieben?" .


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich grad Lust mal zu testen, wieviel Takt die Radeon mitmacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Hmm nix mehr los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Doch, doch


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Dreckige Cheater wieder, klar jmd der Rank 2 ist, 22:2 gewonnen, hmm, niemals doch wallhack.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Bad Company?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Eher MW2.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Eher MW2.



qft.

Morgen btw. Gestern bis viertel vor 5 gezockt, seltsam wenn man schlafen geht, wenn es draußen hell wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Die Jugend von heute... keine Schule oder was?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Feiertag ?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Bei uns net, immer dieses Westgedöns. :S


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute ist ähm .. Fronleichnam oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Mir is das eh Wurscht, weil ich noch bis August zu Hause bin. ;P
Dafür haben wir Buß- und Bettag! Als einziges Bundesland in Deutschland! YAY! Irgendwann Mitte November.... :S


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Juni 2010)

Huhu leute, Ich hatte mir ja letztens einen neuen CPU gekauft. Den Q9550. Als kühler hatte ich am anfang den Boxed da ich keine Wärmeleitpaste da hatte. Nun habe ich mir von einem Arbeitskollegen ein wenig geholt und meinen alten Kühler wieder Draufgebaut. Den Scythe Andy Samurai Master (klick). Vorher mit dem Boxed hatte die CPU bei max. belastung durch Prime95 eine Temepratur von ca. 70C. Nun habe ich meinen alten Kühler wieder draufgebaut, und nun sehen die Temperaturen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es sein das ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe? Ich habe die WLP hauchdün aufgetragen und mit dem Daumen verrieben, das überall eine gleichmäßig dünne schicht war.

So sah es bei mir ungefair aus: (Bild aus google)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir hat auch noch leicht das silberne durchgeschimmert.

Danach habe ich den Kühler drauf gesetzt und ihn 4x hörbar einrasten lassen.
Ist es normal das die Temperaturen trozdem so hoch sind? Mein alter C2D E8400 von 3GHz auf 3,6GHz übertaktet war damit auf gerade mal 50C. Und der hier nicht übertaktet auf fast 70. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bissl weiterhelfen.

Gruß, Tronnic.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

hast du noch Wärmeleitpaste da ? ich würde ihn nochmal abnehmen und mir mal die Verteilung(Fläche) der Paste an CPU und Kühler angucken evtl. n bissl mehr nehmen

hast du die Push Pins nur einrasten lassen oder auch verriegelt ?

ansonsten sollte man sich doch nach nem potenteren Tower Kühler umschauen 

fast 50% höhere TDP hat der Quad auch und die Verteilung ist auch bissl anders da spielt dann auch wieder ne Rolle wieviel Abwärme die Fläche Heatpipes erstmal "aufnehmen" können oder ableiten können auch ohne Lüfter 

bringt ja nix wenn der Lüfter oben extrem Wind macht aber die Wärme kann garnich ordentlich an die Lamellen abgegeben werden


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Mehr Wärmeleitpaste sicherlich nicht. Das Zeug ist nur dazu da Unebenheiten im Metall auszugleichen, die beste Wärmeleitung gibts immer noch von Metall zu Metall. 
Ich hab die TDP des Q9550 grad nicht im Kopf, aber ich vermute mal dass der Kühler da einfach an seiner Leistungsfähigkeit ankommt.

btw Versuch ich grad mal rauszufinden, wieviel Takt meine HD5850 Toxic mitmacht. Mit 840/1200 lief sie ohne Mucken bei max. 66°C durch Vantage. Mal schaun, was noch geht. Waren immerhin ~1000 GPU Punkte mehr. Lüfter hat dabei maximal mit 31% gedreht, was immer noch angenehm ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Juni 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Geht ein Hardwareteil kaputt wenn fett daran gerät? Einer von meinen Kumpels will am Wochenende einen Versuch starten: Grafikkarte über 100°C kommen lassen, und dann ein Stück Grillfleisch drauflegen. Er will nur wissen ob die Karte lange durchhalten würde, und ob man so mehr oder weniger "braten" kann. Jemand eine Idee ob das funktionieren könnte? xD

Btw... Heute Englisch-Abschlussarbeit wiederbekommen. Note 1 - Jahrgangsbester an der Schule mit voller Punktzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Klar 2 Fermis bei Amazon kaufen, testen, und 14 Tage Rückgaberecht zurück schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Shefanix schrieb:


> Btw... Heute Englisch-Abschlussarbeit wiederbekommen. Note 1 - Jahrgangsbester an der Schule mit voller Punktzahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angeb0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch wa.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

meine macht irgendwie nich viel ohne spannungserhöhung 945/1310 oder ich die Lüftung einiges erhöhen

musst wie ne kleine Pfanne aus Alufolie basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Btw... Heute Englisch-Abschlussarbeit wiederbekommen. Note 1 - Jahrgangsbester an der Schule mit voller Punktzahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geek ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Jo, mit Alufolie. Sonst wirds nix, da der Fleischsaft der beim Braten und Grillen austritt Wasser enthält.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es funktioniert da zum Braten und Grillen in etwa 240-280°C gebraucht werden. Die Temperatur wäre also deutlich zu niedrig. Gab mal nen Test, da hat einer versucht ein Ei auf nem Fermi zu braten. Das hat nicht funktioniert, also bezweifle ich dass du da je n Stück Fleisch gar bekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade die Toxic mit 850/1220 durch Vantage gejagt. Temperaturen unverändert wie vorher, keine Probleme. Mal sehn, was noch geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


13124 vs 14449 GPU Score@Performance Settings.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Juni 2010)

Also würde das wirklich gehen? oO
Das wird ja dann lustig am Wochende auf Lan. Bin mal gespannt was bei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nebola92 schrieb:


> Angeb0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So bin ich halt ^^

Edit: Okay, dann wirds wohl nicht gehen. Aber mal schauen was so passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Man kaufe sich 2 Fermis, und halte die Lüfter an, tada, 280°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Juni 2010)

okay, hab den kühler nochmal runtergebaut. Das problem war glaub ich, das ein schnapper vom cpu-kühler wieder rausgeschnappt ist. er lag nicht komplett auf. Jetzt ist er unter last bei 43C nach 10min Prime95
Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Jo, mit Alufolie. Sonst wirds nix, da der Fleischsaft der beim Braten und Grillen austritt Wasser enthält.
> 
> Grade die Toxic mit 850/1220 durch Vantage gejagt. Temperaturen unverändert wie vorher, keine Probleme. Mal sehn, was noch geht.
> 
> ...



Kyra, teste nicht mit ventage. Das lastet deine grafikkarte leider nicht immer voll aus. 

Nimm lieber FurMark (klick). Damit bist du sicher besser dran. Es wird dir auch direkt auf dem bildschirm im test ein temperaturverlauf angezeigt. Dieses Tool ist perfekt zum übertakten. Es schaut zwar nicht so späktakulär (schreibt man das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aus, aber sie wird auf jeden fall bis ans maximum belastet. Auf diesem sichdrehenden Donut befinden sich tausende harre. Jedes haar wird einzeln gerendert. Darauf kannst du dich verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stell einfach auf die höchste native auflöstung. MSAA auf Max und den haken bei Xtreme Burning Mode, Displacement mapping und Post FX reinmachen. Beim RunMode kannst du Benchmarking und Stability Test einstellen. Beim Stability test läuft das program endlos lang bist du ESC drückst. Bei Benchmarking nur ne gewisse Zeit die du unten eingestellt hast. Damit kannst du testen was dein OC gebracht hat 

Gruß, Tronnic.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

wurde doch schon getestet n Ei zu braten Eiweiss ging halbegs aber Eigelb keine Chance

gabs irgendwo n Video



Tronnic² schrieb:


> okay, hab den kühler nochmal runtergebaut. Das problem war glaub ich, das ein schnapper vom cpu-kühler wieder rausgeschnappt ist. er lag nicht komplett auf. Jetzt ist er unter last bei 43C nach 10min Prime95
> Danke euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann mal ran an die 3,8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte meinen auf 475 x 8


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Furmark macht nur Hitze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab Afterburner laufen und dessen Monitoring Tool zeigt mir über weite Strecken 99% GPU Last. Werd später nochmal Heaven 2.1 laufen lassen. Zum durchtesten dauert mir Heaven allerdings viel zu lange. Ich nehm die 2 GPU Tests, das sind ~4 Minuten mit 75%-99% Auslastung. Am Ende muss es gamestable sein und wenn es Vantagestable ist, ist es das auch. Eventuell werd ichs nachher mal mit OCCT versuchen, das soll wohl auch ganz gut dafür sein. Irgendwie schwört jeder auf was anderes. Ich empfinde Vantage aktuell als optimales Mittel.

btw 870/1250 durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

ich habs erstmal nur mit Furmark gemacht und da kackt er mir nach paar Minuten ab bei über 950/1310


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Bei 880MHz Coretakt hab ich nen Freeze im ersten GPU-Test. Relativ zeitig schon. Dann ist wohl bei ~870 Schluss. Nicht schlecht, wenn ich bedenke dass ich die Spannung nicht verändert habe weils die Karte nicht zu lässt bei nem Stocktakt von 765MHz bei der Toxic bzw. 725MHz beim Referenzmodell.
Mit 870/1250 warens knapp 14,8k GPU Score. Stocktakt(765/1125) waren nur 13124. Kann sich imo sehen lassen.

Edit: Taktet deine Hawk auch mit OC auf den regulären 2D Takt runter? Meine senkt sich nur noch auf 400MHz Coretakt statt 157Mhz runter. Das doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wtb Afterburnereinstellung. :S


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

850/122x dann passt das doch auf Dauer


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Auch bei 850 taktet die Karte 2D auf 400. :/
Das mir too much. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Memory taktet gar net runter bei OC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

das ja Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehts denn über die Profile ?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hab versucht nen Profil mit 157/300 anzulegen und das dann als 2D Profil zu verwenden, aber dummerweise ist das niedrigste was Afterburner zulässt irgendwas knapp über 500MHz. Wenn ich das nehme und als 2D Profil anlege taktet er trotzdem nicht runter. :/
Scheinbar bewirkt jede Veränderung des Takts, dass der 2D-Takt bei 400MHz lieft. Egal in welche Richtung ich den Takt verändere.

Edit: Auch Stockeinstellungen als 2D-Profil und das OC-Profil für 3D bewirken den höheren 2D-Takt. :/
Wierd.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

hmm weiss ich nu nicht ob es am Afterburner liegt , hast mal normal über ATI Overdrive probiert ?

bei mir funktioniert es trotz Übertaktung


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das alles mit Afterburner 1.5.1 getestet. Mal schaun, was Overdrive sagt.

Edit: Mit ATi Overdrive das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

So habe erstmal die Silentwings richtig rum angebracht.

Ich hatte alle falsch rum, als Luft kam hinten rein und vorneraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das da der mugen noch im Weg war.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Was an OC sinnvoll ist bevor man es nicht nötig hat ist mir immer ein Rätsel... Natürlich gibts da so ein Reiz das Maximum rauszuholen, aber ich denke bevor es nötig ist, brauch man es nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Es geht um den Reiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem kanns manchmal doch das letzte Quentchen zwischen rucklig und flüssig ausmachen. So 10-15% bekommt man bei Grafikkarten oft raus. Über CPUs brauchen wir nicht reden, da sinds teils deutlich mehr.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Juni 2010)

Soo, hab mich jetzt mal an nen FSB von 400 rangewagt. Der Q9550 hat den Multiplikator von 8,5. Das heist ich bin jetzt bei 4x3,4GHz. Seit 10min Prime95-Stabil. =) Wenns jetzt ein paar stunden läuft, werde ich es so lassen. Ich denke mehr werd ich erstmal nicht benötigen ;D

Temps bei 4x3,4GHz in Idle sind 33C. Unter Last sinds 57C. Ich denke is noch im ramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weis blos net wies mit dem RAM ausschaut. Der läuft jetzt auf 801MHz. Da ich 4 Riegel drinhab, aber leider nicht die selben war ich mir nicht ganz sicher welche RAM spannung ich nehmen sollte. Meine 2 OCZ riegel (klick) sind normalerweise auf 2,1V. Meine 2 G.E.I.L (klick) sind laut hardwareversand auf 1,9. Ich hab einfach mal im Bios 1,9 eingestellt. Mal schaun wie langs läuft. Werd später noch mal memtest anschmeißen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

bei 400Mhz FSB ändert sich garnix am Ram läuft dann 1:1

wenn so stabil läuft eigentlich "erstmal" optimal

Temperaturen sind noch garnix

da könntest die Lüfterdrehzahl sogar noch mit z.b. 7V Adaptern oder Lüftersteuerung reduzieren

macht natürlich auch bloss Sinn wenn die Grafikkarte nich schreit


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

3,4GHz Q9550 reicht locker. Sicherlich kann man mehr anlegen, wenn das Board das mitmacht aber warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 3,4GHz Q9550 reicht locker. Sicherlich kann man mehr anlegen, wenn das Board das mitmacht aber warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab keine Lust Bluescreens zu sehen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Overclocking bedeutet halt nicht irgendwelche fiktiven Werte einzustellen und dann zu zocken. Es gibt nicht umsonst Stabilitätstests. Wer die nicht nutzt und dann Bluescreens, Abstürze, App-Crashes und Freezes sieht ist halt doof. Wenn du nach dem Overclocken die Stabilität ausreichend getestet hast kriegst du auch keine BSODs.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Overclocking bedeutet halt nicht irgendwelche fiktiven Werte einzustellen und dann zu zocken. Es gibt nicht umsonst Stabilitätstests. Wer die nicht nutzt und dann Bluescreens, Abstürze, App-Crashes und Freezes sieht ist halt doof. Wenn du nach dem Overclocken die Stabilität ausreichend getestet hast kriegst du auch keine BSODs.



Hab ich das gesagt? Ich teste natürlich auch... Hab letztens Graka minimal übertaktet und getestet und als ich danach eijnen Benchmark laufen lies gabs ein Bluescreen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Tjo, dann ist die Karte halt nicht für OC geeignet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder hast du n Montagsmodell oder es geht schlicht nicht mehr. HD4890 ist eh oft grenzwertig was Temperaturen angeht.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

kannst aber auch nochmal mit CoreTemp , RealTemp , HWMonitor auslesen 

nur auf ein Programm würde ich mich da nicht verlassen

Spannungserhöhung sollte ja auch noch nicht notwendig gewesen sein 

wenn mal was instabil wird auch mal Vmch also Northbridgespannung auch wegen deiner Vollbestückung 0.05 - 0.1V

ansonsten würde ich das dann so lassen 4 x 3,4Ghz auf der CPU hast schon gute Leistung




> HD4890 ist eh oft grenzwertig was Temperaturen angeht.



is ja auch eh oft so das die höheren Modelle also xx50 zu xx70 oder auch xx90 prozentual gesehen dann immer weniger OC potential bieten


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tjo, dann ist die Karte halt nicht für OC geeignet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ka, meine Graka lief schonmal auf 105°C stabil bei übertriebenem OC... dort ist sie mit 84°C abgestürzt... Tippe eher auf Treiberfehler.

HD4890 Temperaturen sind halt schon hoch... 60°C im Idle...


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Na, wer hat sich denn aufgeregt bei der Aussage das Google auf Linux und Mac umsteigt?

Richtig Microsoft. 

http://business.chip.de/news/Sicherheits-Zoff-Microsoft-wehrt-sich-gegen-Google_43202663.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Na, wer hat sich denn aufgeregt bei der Aussage das Google auf Linux und Mac umsteigt?
> 
> Richtig Microsoft.
> 
> http://business.chip...e_43202663.html



Und noch mal für dich das Wichtigste.



[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Experten weisen darauf hin, dass mehr als 90 Prozent aller PCs weltweit mit Windows-Software laufen – daher sei es klar, dass sich auch die Attacken hauptsächlich gegen diese richteten. *„Mac und Linux sind auch nicht sicherer“*, sagte etwa Mickey Boodaei, Chef der Sicherheits-Experten von Trusteer laut Informationweek.com.* Die Systeme würden einfach weniger attackiert.* [/font]


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und noch mal für dich das Wichtigste.
> 
> 
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Experten weisen darauf hin, dass mehr als 90 Prozent aller PCs weltweit mit Windows-Software laufen &#8211; daher sei es klar, dass sich auch die Attacken hauptsächlich gegen diese richteten. *&#8222;Mac und Linux sind auch nicht sicherer"*, sagte etwa Mickey Boodaei, Chef der Sicherheits-Experten von Trusteer laut Informationweek.com.* Die Systeme würden einfach weniger attackiert.* [/font]



True.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Werde ich mal morgen versuchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat kein Stück Erfolg erbracht, eben beim Spielen mit Nebola hat er sich wieder aufgehangen. <.<


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat kein Stück Erfolg erbracht, eben beim Spielen mit Nebola hat er sich wieder aufgehangen. <.<



Kollege hat das beim Bad Company zocken immer... andauernd Frezzes, wir können nicht rausfinden worans liegt... Könnte Netzteil, MB, Grafikkarte sein... Aktuell tendieren wir aber eher zur Festplatte weil die beim Booten manchmal nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Juni 2010)

Lasse nun nochmals Memtest rüberlaufen..
Komisch nur, dass es nirgends anders ist.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Lasse nun nochmals Memtest rüberlaufen..
> Komisch nur, dass es nirgends anders ist.



Liegt sicher nicht am RAM.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Na, wer hat sich denn aufgeregt bei der Aussage das Google auf Linux und Mac umsteigt?
> 
> Richtig Microsoft.
> 
> http://business.chip...e_43202663.html


Jetzt machst du dich lächerlich.
Überleg mal du hättest ein Unternehmen wie Microsoft, und die Betreiber der ich denke mal Weltweit größte Suchmaschine sagen, Windows ist nicht sicher, nehmen jetzt Linux oder whatever.

Was würdest du dann sagen ? Klar mach doch, Mein Produkt ist scheiße !!!1! ?

Ich denke nicht du würdest dagegen angehen, oder lässt du dir alles gefallen...



Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat kein Stück Erfolg erbracht, eben beim Spielen mit Nebola hat er sich wieder aufgehangen. <.<


Hatte ich gemerkt ^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du dich lächerlich.
> Überleg mal du häätest ein Unternehmen wie Microsoft, und die Betreiber der ich denke mal Weltweit größte Suchmaschine sagen, Windows ist nicht sicher, nehmen jetzt Linux oder whatever.
> 
> Was würdest du dann sagen ? Klar mach doch, Mein Produkt ist scheiße !!!1! ?
> ...





Naja, dann haette Microsoft ganz anders reagiert, als sich lustig drueber zu machen und dann auf Fehler der anderen Firma einzugehen. So macht man sich nicht beliebt.

Ist Microsoft selbst dran schuld.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Wasn mit www.battlefield.de los?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Wieso ist Microsoft daranschuld wenn es das meist verbreiteste OS ist ?

Genau, blödes MS, fu lasst und alles Mac kaufen, und nach 3 Monaten geht das gleiche damit los.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, dann haette Microsoft ganz anders reagiert, als sich lustig drueber zu machen und dann auf Fehler der anderen Firma einzugehen. So macht man sich nicht beliebt.
> 
> Ist Microsoft selbst dran schuld.




Ich glaube es kann Microsoft egal sein ob sie beliebt sind oder nicht, deswegen werden sie so gut wie kein Geld verlieren. Außerdem hat der Herr ja recht, auch wenns kindisch rüberkommt. Würde sich jemand Apple bzw. Mac OS vornehmen, wären die Erfolgschancen höher als bei Microsoft/Windows; natürlich nur im Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Installationen.
Zum Thema Google denke ich, dass mit Chrome OS auch langsam der Mac weichen muss. Schließlich wird Google auch versuchen die eigenen Produkte in der Firma durchzusetzen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, dann haette Microsoft ganz anders reagiert, als sich lustig drueber zu machen und dann auf Fehler der anderen Firma einzugehen. So macht man sich nicht beliebt.
> 
> Ist Microsoft selbst dran schuld.



Und wie macht man sich denn dann beliebt? In den man Daten von Leuten klaut, wie Google? Und sich im nachhinein rausredet, daß alles nur aus versehen war? Oder in dem man Leute bewusst abhängig von der eigenen Software macht, wie Apple und dann mit den blödesten Ausreden kontert, wie unser guter Steve? Ist doch klar, daß sich Microsoft darüber aufregt. Und wenn es der eine oder andere ins Lächerliche zieht, dann ist das nur menschlich. Aber bei Apple würde es sowas vermutlich ja niemals geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wie macht man sich denn dann beliebt? In den man Daten von Leuten klaut, wie Google? Und sich im nachhinein rausredet, daß alles nur aus versehen war? Oder in dem man Leute bewusst abhängig von der eigenen Software macht, wie Apple und dann mit den blödesten Ausreden kontert, wie unser guter Steve? Ist doch klar, daß sich Microsoft darüber aufregt. Und wenn es der eine oder andere ins Lächerliche zieht, dann ist das nur menschlich. Aber bei Apple würde es sowas vermutlich ja niemals geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht ja hier drum waere denn anfaengt. Und zumal stand nicht bei Google das sie nur auf Mac umsteigen, sondern auch auf Linux. Nur mit so einer Erbsenzaehlerei  bei Microsoft, kommen sie nicht weiter.


----------



## NgP.Brot (3. Juni 2010)

Weiß hier zufällig jemand wie laut der Scythe Mugen 2 so im Dreh bei einem Phenom II X4 965BE unter Volllast wird? Habe aktuell noch den Boxed drauf. Der kühlt zwar auch so ungefähr bei den Temperaturen wie ich sie schon im Internet gefunden habe, wird dabei aber teils richtig laut (GTA IV mit max. Details zock ich da schon mit nem Headset auf, damit mich der CPU-Lüfter nicht so nervt^^). Daher überlege ich mir jetzt gerade zum Sommer hin den Scythe Mugen 2 zu holen, da mir die Lautstärke etwas zu laut ist und ich mir auch ein bischen Sorgen mache, ob der boxed die sommerlichen Temperaturen aushält. Bei GTA IV bin ich laut CoreTemp zumindest schon mal auf 60°C gekommen (62°C ist ja irgendwie maximale Herstellerangabe).

*
*


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Mugen ist leiser als Boxed. Große Lüfter sind meist leise.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Diese Sticheleien unter den großen Firmen hast du doch ständig. Das hast du bei Nvidia vs. ATI, oder Intel vs. AMD und bei den Betriebssystemen ist es auch so. Und Apple ist da ganz bestimmt nicht ausgenommen.
Das sind halt alles Konkurrenten und als solche gehen sie sich halt mal an die Wäsche.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Diese Sticheleien unter den großen Firmen hast du doch ständig. Das hast du bei Nvidia vs. ATI, oder Intel vs. AMD und bei den Betriebssystemen ist es auch so. Und Apple ist da ganz bestimmt nicht ausgenommen.
> Das sind halt alles Konkurrenten und als solche gehen sie sich halt mal an die Wäsche.



ATI gibts nicht mehr :<


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Dann nen es halt die ATI-Abteilung von AMD, wenn es dir so lieber ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt von euch eigentlich jemand zufällig Wow auf Kult der Verdammten? Hab da seit gestern meinen Hexer reaktiviert. 7 Tage gabs kostenlos.^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann nen es halt die ATI-Abteilung von AMD, wenn es dir so lieber ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte damit eher das es dann AMD vs Nvidia und AMD vs Intel wäre xD


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann nen es halt die ATI-Abteilung von AMD, wenn es dir so lieber ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frueher mal gespielt in der Buffed Gilde Mittmoons.. aber die ist auch schon fertig.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Nö, es ist die AMD ATI-Abteilung vs. Nvidia u. AMD Prozessoren-Abteilung vs. Intel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Rock am Ring Livestream und ist noch Werbung oder so und was laeuft fuer ein Lied... Lena Meyer


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Rock am Ring? Pah...ich bin dieses WE auf Woodstock.^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

SONISPHERE...

Edit: Rock am Ring ist vllt. 30% Rock, Rest ist einfach aus Marketing Sicht dabei.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Aber dieses Jahr sind sehr gute Bands:

30 Second to Mars
A Day to Remember
As I Lay Dying
Donots
Heaven Shall Burn
HIM
Muse 
One Republic
Pendulum (loool wenn die das neue Album spielen wtf muss ich sehen)
Rise Against
Volbeat
Zebread

und noch paar mehr.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Rock am Ring kannst eh knicken. Wer Festivals will fährt dieses Jahrs aufs Summerbreeze oder zum Sonisphere. Wacken hat nicht ganz so dickes LineUp, With Full Force is auch net ganz so prall. :/

Nebenbei gesagt: Die Marke ATi gibt es noch, die ist halt nur von AMD einverleibt worden. In meinem Systemtray prangt schließlich auchn ATi Logo und kein AMD-Logo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Rock am Ring kannst eh knicken. Wer Festivals will fährt dieses Jahrs aufs Summerbreeze oder zum Sonisphere. Wacken hat nicht ganz so dickes LineUp, With Full Force is auch net ganz so prall. :/
> 
> Nebenbei gesagt: Die Marke ATi gibt es noch, die ist halt nur von AMD einverleibt worden. In meinem Systemtray prangt schließlich auchn ATi Logo und kein AMD-Logo.
> 
> ...



Natürlich, aber das Zeugs gehört AMD und ATI ist offiziell 2006 aufgelöst worden ^^


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Jaein. Es läuft afaik ähnlich, wie bei Automobilkonzernen. Opel gehört zu 100% General Motors, aber die verkaufen ihre Autos trotzdem als Opel. Wie auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Ist ja Deutschland ganz gut dabei, bei den Supercomputern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Image broken.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Image broken.



qft


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

5 Min NFS World gespielt, jetzt stürzt ab und ich muß es neu ziehen... Scheint ein gutes Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

jaja ich bin wieder da ^^ 
Ne frage ist alternate down? Komme net drauf kan ma wer gucken brauch ne neue festplatte weil meine am stecker spinnt soll ne 1,5 tbyte sein und usb 3 wen hilfreich 
ne usb 3 pci karte.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

geht bei mir auch nich


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

son schund


und red dead redemption rockt ^^ 
bin grade 3 stunden dran und rockt jede sekunde zu erneut ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juni 2010)

Wie so Niemand Angst von der Amerikanischen Amry hat. 

Darum http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Grt-Uc9wTo&feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

tja haha das kommt davon ^^ 


tut sich bei dir sam auch nett alternate?


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

omg gabs aber viele geile sachen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

was ist bloss mit alternate los sogar lord of ultima das browse game is hin bis morgen -.-


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uZkvzYEXp0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

kennt wer ne seite wie alternate wo ich gunstig nen usb3 externe festplatte kriege


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

hier mal ein parr lustige outtacks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJUQn3QrFEM ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

harte outtacks.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

hart wieso ??


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Du bist nicht wirklich 22, oder?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2010)

die parr bemerkungen da ^^
ist doch net schlimm ja ich hätte davor schrieben sollen 
erst ab 16 XD


naja bin ma off auf zur nachtschicht bis dandan


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Nikon D3000 da!

(Bruder gekauft)

Geiles Teil (:


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

hmm kenn mich da nich so aus sollte aber Einsteiger DSLR sein oder ? wollt mich da auch mal umgucken Body + Objektiv so 600Euro


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Yep. Einsteiger hat aber kein Live View , aber dafuer spitzen Qualitaet. Mit Objektiv zusammen 450 Dollar gekostet.

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Testbericht/Nikon_D3000/6196.aspx


Sobald erste _gescheite_ Fotos gemacht werden, kann Ich sie gerne hier zeigen (:


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2010)

_Nice Sora - gogo Pikz!

@muehe : Body+Kitobjektiv : http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a449101.html (Kamera+2Objektive) oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a423256.html (Kamera+1Objektiv)

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juni 2010)

Für das Geld hätte ich mit lieber Monitor und ne SSD gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Für das Geld hätte ich mit lieber Monitor und ne SSD gekauft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfff.. ihr mit euren Scheiss PC's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht hier ums Leben, nicht ums.. dings.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Pfff.. ihr mit euren Scheiss PC's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wtf is leben?


nein, schöne kamera. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw. nennt man sowas kamera? ;o


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> wtf is leben?
> 
> 
> nein, schöne kamera.
> ...



Man nennt es "Kann-Alles-Auch-Fotos-Machen-Dingsens"


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2010)

DSLR nennt man sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ zur Kamera Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder da... und hatte am Dienstag endlich mal ein iPad in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man glaubt es nicht, aber sobald man es ein paar Sekunden benutzt hat will man es kaufen : /


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nice Sora - gogo Pikz!
> 
> _



Hehe. Ja ist immerhin die Kamera von meinem Bruder. Denke mal so 1-2 Wochen muesstest du noch warten (:



EspCap schrieb:


> DSLR nennt man sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke :]

hatte das iPad auch schon in der Hand und macht ein recht tollen Eindruck. Videos, Spiele, sehen einfach genial drauf aus.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2010)

StreetView auf dem iPad ist der Hammer... ich bin quasi eine Viertelstunde virtuell durch NY gelaufen, sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus. 
Das Display ist allgemein so ziemlich das Beste das ich je gesehen habe.... satte Farben und leuchtstark aus jedem Blickwinkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Deutschland 3:1 Bosnien.

HAHA, kann ich nen Kumpel morgen auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> StreetView auf dem iPad ist der Hammer... ich bin quasi eine Viertelstunde virtuell durch NY gelaufen, sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus.
> Das Display ist allgemein so ziemlich das Beste das ich je gesehen habe.... satte Farben und leuchtstark aus jedem Blickwinkel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was Ich mir gewuenscht haette, dass der Rand auch aus Aluminium ist wie bei meinem MacBook Pro mit Mattem Display. Sieht einfach cooler aus (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht hier ums Leben, nicht ums.. dings.


Was ist leben? 

Kenn ich nicht. 

Ach die Komisch Welt mit der Gute Grafik? in der halte ich mich recht wenig auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2S1g3E4LBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Wünsche ich mit vom Ipad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2010)

Hm, würde eher komisch aussehen beim iPad denke ich... ich finds gut wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Nebo, deine neue Signatur mal wieder typisch GF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

85°C+ bei Furmark... ganz schön hoch, oder?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> @Nebo, deine neue Signatur mal wieder typisch GF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer letzte Woche Samstag Oliver Pocher Show gesehen ?

Da hat er auch nen iPad geschrottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nikon D3000 da!
> 
> Geiles Teil (:



Jupp - hab ich mir auch vor ein paar Wochen geleistet. Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Bridge-Kamera oder zumindest so eine Systemkamera wie die G1 von Panasonic - aber als ich mir die verschiedenen Teile dann im Laden angeschaut habe, ist es doch eine Einsteiger-DSLR geworden (hatte schon vor Jahren eine "analoge SLR"). Die ganze Verarbeitung war deutlich hochwertiger als diese ganzen Bridge-Kameras - die wirkten alle wie billige Knippsmaschinen. Fuer den Kunden ist der Wettkampf auf dem Einstiegs-DSLR-Sektor einfach super! Ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden - auch wenn ich noch nicht so unglaublich viel Zeit bzw. schoenes Wetter zum Photographieren hatte.

Eine Tour durch Cambs hab ich aber schon gemacht: Bilder


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nice Sora - gogo Pikz!
> 
> @muehe : Body+Kitobjektiv : http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a449101.html (Kamera+2Objektive) oder http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a423256.html (Kamera+1Objektiv)
> 
> _



das zweite sieht schonmal gut aus 

am liebsten wär ma ja son 18-200mm Objektiv kein Bock 2 mit rumzuschleppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss nur nich was die taugen 

warn glaube von Sigma oder Tamron

hatte mich damals glaube wegen ner Canon 450 oder 500 informiert


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2010)

Tamron ist auf jeden Fall ok, auch wenn Objektive direkt von Nikon bzw. Canon natürlich ein bisschen besser sind... allerdings aber auch deutlich teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab hier ein 18-200er Tamron Objektiv und kann nicht klagen, macht gute Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Deutschland 3:1 Bosnien.



Da sagste was... gemütlich mit Kumpels Siedler von Catan spielen, dabei nebenbei Fußball gucken und gemütlich literweise Gin-Tonic leeren. Hell Yeah! Mir gehts grad wirklich gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2010)

Gin-Tonic, sagt mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Man nehme (Dry) Gin und mische mit Tonic. Je nach Mischungsverhältnis knallts mal mehr und mal weniger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder sagen wir: später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juni 2010)

Ich mag ja Ramazotti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür mag ich kein Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Ramazotti... hab ich schlechte oder besser gesagt keine Erinnerungen mehr dran. Wenn du einmal in italienischer Mittagssonne zu dritt in 20 minuten eine große Ramazotti Flasche weggeknallt hast geht da so die eine oder andere Gehirnzelle flöten...
Aber Bier nicht mögen GEHT GAR NICHT! Ich geb zu ich musste mich dran gewöhnen, aber mittlerweile kann ich sagen: Für nen gemütlichen Abend mit Kumpels geht nix über nen kühles Bierchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

Eltern haben mir Montag n Kasten Augustertinerbräu Edelstoff und 1 Hacker Pschorr vorbeigebracht weil sie in München waren auch leckeres Zeuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollt Montag nur kosten sind doch 10 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Augustiner ist unfassbar lecker!


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

ab und zu son schönes Weizen ist auch lecker

hier auch relativ schwierig solche bayrischen Biere zu bekommen


son Kräuterzeug wie Ramazotti oder auch Wermut(Martini) is voll widerlich

wenn man dann dicht im Bett liegt und davon aufstossen muss und der Geschmack kommt wieder hoch nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Ne, Weizen geht gar net.
Entweder trink ich dunkles(Schwarzer Steiger, Köstritzer, selten mal n Diebels) oder Pils. Auf Weizen oder irgendwelche Mische steh ich mal so gar net.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Augustiner ist unfassbar lecker!



Wir Bayern haben halt das beste Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

hmm hätte ja gern Departed geguckt nachm Fussball aber irgendwie kein Bock kann man nichmal Pause machen 

naja sauge nebenbei schon 12,7GB 1080p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 25% isser schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2010)

ist alternat immer noch down ? 
will mir ne externe festplatte hollen mit 1,5 tb und usb 3
mit usb 3 pci karte versteht sich


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

nee USB3 wozu macht doch gross keinen Sinn und günstig gibs die schon garnich

was hast denn damit vor ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2010)

also Animes,musik,filme und games draufpacken 
wozu den sonst ^^ weil meine nen hänger hat und zwar ist die
verbindungs bugse vom kabel und festplatte sehr wakellig 
und nur bei kleinster bewegung fliegt die verbindung und 
festplatte arbeitet immer langsamer wo min 70% frei sind 
auf der festplatte


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

morgen mal schauen heut keine Lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann auch mal angucken was Übertragungsraten der einzelnen Schnittstellen , Controller angeht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2010)

kk bin grade in pause von nachtschicht naja auf die letzte helfe bis denden


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Grad mal Catalyst 10.4a laden. Der 10.5er hat offenbar mit dem idle-Clock Phänomen zu kämpfen, währenddessen es beim 10.4a läuft. Mal schaun, obs klappt. Schön wärs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

hmm hab den 10.5 noch garnicht installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Lag scheinbar wirklich daran. Hab Afterburner ausgemacht, per Overdrive auf Standardwerte gesetzt und dann auf 850/1250 übertaktet. Idle-Takt: 157/300. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder liegts am Afterburner, der hatte mit Standardclock schon wieder 400MHz idle angelegt, oder am Treiber. Whatever! Es funzt jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (4. Juni 2010)

Kennt sich einer von euch zufällig mit der finnischen Sprache aus?


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Negativ.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Nee.. net soo wirklich.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juni 2010)

Hmm. Nee, leider nicht.
Für nächstes Jahr ist aber ein Dänischkurs belegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir zwar vorgenommen sie mal zu erlernen, aber ich hab noch nicht damit angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Windows 7 oder HD5850?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juni 2010)

HD5850 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> HD5850
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Win7 zu kaufen? Die Graka die bei mir drin ist hat noch für längere Zeit genug Leistung... Ich hab nur mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt... Vllt. hol ich mir auch Win7 + DDR3 RAM und einen Mugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, schon. Win7 bekommt man aber auch kostenlos *hust*


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Win7 bekommt man aber auch kostenlos *hust*



Habe jetzt von XP, Vista, Windows 7 auch alles kostenlos bekommen (:


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, schon. Win7 bekommt man aber auch kostenlos *hust*



Nein Danke, hab WinME schon kostenlos bekommen und immer Probleme mit Update gehabt *hust*


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juni 2010)

Nja. Gibts doch wie Sand am Meer und hab damit nie Probleme gehabt mit Updates..^^


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Naja wie gesagt, hab heute für Ferienjob 200 Euro bekommen und überleg das irgendwie zu investieren... z.B. in PC oder Spiele. Die einzigsten Spiele die mich aber aktuell interessieren sind Red Dead Redemption und Diablo 3, vllt. auch Medal of Honor...

Da aber alles noch nicht erhältlich ist, wollt ich fragen wie ich das Geld (Kann auch mehr sein, locker noch 100 Euro rumliegen die ich noch dazusetzen kann) am sinnvollsten einsetzen kann, so das die Leistung am meisten beinflußt wird.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Fängt mit S an und hört mit SD auf. :X


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, was kannst mir den empfehlen... 64 GB wäre gut, kann aber auch 32 sein. Das einzigste was ich will wäre eine mit schnellem Lesen und mittelmäßigem Schreiben. Was muß ich da rechnen? 120 Euro? 150?


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

80GB Postville, 180€. Besser kann mans imo nicht investieren. Die kleineren Platten wären die 40GB Postville die aber sehr langsam schreibt, ein paar gammlige Indilinx Platten die eigentlich alle auslaufen oder ausgelaufen sind und sonst halt die neuen 50 bzw. 60GB SSDs mti SF-1200 Controller. Die sind allerdings SEHR teuer. Da kriegst du ne 50er nicht unter 190.
Dann doch lieber die 80GB Postville. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Muß ich mir überlegen. SSDs bringen mir eigentlich nur veringert Hochfahrzeiten bzw. Ladezeiten in Anwendung, richtig?


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Oder vorweg erstmal auf die Fensterbank legen ;p


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oder vorweg erstmal auf die Fensterbank legen ;p



Versteh den Zusammenhang jetzt nicht so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Ja.. ich selber auch nicht.

Meinte eigentlich: Sparen , bzw das Geld auf die Bank legen (:


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Hab genug Geld, so Zehntausend auf Bank für Führerschein, Auto und anderes und noch so 400-600 Euro für anderes Zeugs.

Ich geb eben so wenig Geld aus, deswegen will ich mir jetzt mal was "gönnen"


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Achsooo... 

also was Ich auch hier empfehlen wuerde. Waere eine SSD (:

Wenn Ich das Geld haette. Wuerde Ich mir eine ins MacBook Pro einbauen. Einfach hammer die Teile *-*


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Ich frag ja ob es außer Ladezeiten auch andere Vorteile hat, was z.B. die Performance angeht.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Kannst ja mir was gönnen, so nen X6 auf nem ASRock 890FX Deluxe3 und dazu nochn paar schicke RAMs wären nett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kannst ja mir was gönnen, so nen X6 auf nem ASRock 890FX Deluxe3 und dazu nochn paar schicke RAMs wären nett!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke ne neue Graka würde mehr bringen als ein neuer Prozessor. Außerdem will ich keinen Stromfresser xD


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Herr der Ringe Online wird kostenlos. Free2play


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

WIRKLICH. NEIN. gibt nur schon 2 Threads dazu ^^


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2010)

Naja - bei Spielen wo viel von der Festplatte nachgeladen werden muss sieht man eventuell einen Vorteil - aber im Normalfall werden vor allem die Ladebalken kuerzer bzw. sind sie schneller voll. Wirkliche Performance-Spruenge in Spielen wirst Du eher nicht sehen.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Ach... lasst mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich denke ne neue Graka würde mehr bringen als ein neuer Prozessor. Außerdem will ich keinen Stromfresser xD



Ich red ja auch nicht von dir, sondern von mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Achso, ja einen neuen CPU könntest du vertragen ^^

Edit: Add mich mal BC


----------



## eMJay (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab genug Geld, so Zehntausend auf Bank für Führerschein, Auto und anderes und noch so 400-600 Euro für anderes Zeugs.
> 
> Ich geb eben so wenig Geld aus, deswegen will ich mir jetzt mal was "gönnen"


Kannst ja mein Konto ausgleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit den 400- 600... Hast dann eine gute tat gemacht usw.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juni 2010)

Ah kewl. Hab ne Mail von Download-Service oder sowas bekommen, weil ich angeblich ein 2 Jahres Abo abgeschlossen habe, mit 96€ sofort, und 8€ zusätzlich im Monat.

Ja klar, warum auch nicht ne.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

Klar.. was wollen die Leute heutzutage nur noch: Zahlen.


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

na dann sofort zur Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juni 2010)

klar, ich bezahle gleich für 4 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Juni 2010)

Und vergiss dein Abo für XXL Möpse nicht. Das hast du noch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juni 2010)

Doch letztes Jahr schon.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ja letztens meinen Q9550 übertaktet. Der lief über 24hr mit Prime95 stabil. Dann hab ich heut wieder bissl gezockt. Alles ganz normal. Als ich dann den PC neugestartet hab, hab ich die meldung direkt beim einschalten bekommen: "OC Failed, Press F1 to enter setup, F2 to load default settings". Naja, dann hab ich erstmal mit default settings gestartet. Dann wieder runtergefahren, angemacht, ins Bios rein. Mein OC - Profil geladen (im p5q pro kann man profile speichern), mit F10 safe & exit. Und wieder die selbe Meldung. OC Failed. Wisst ihr was das sein könnte? Ich mein er lief doch so stabil und alles ... =/ Habs auch mal anstatt mit nem FSB von 400. Mit FSB 380 versucht. Kommt aber das selbe. Egal was ich mache, jede minimale änderung lässt meinen PC nicht mehr starten. Dann kommt immer OC Failed. Selbst wenn ich nicht übertakte und nur den FSB auf 333 ändere (also standart). Wenns wieder auf default steht, gehts wieder. Ich bin ratlos. Hab alles versucht =/


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es mit der Spannung aus? Hast du die auch leicht erhöht? Sollte man eigentlich immer machen, wenn man übertaktet. Sonst kann es sein, dass das ganze nicht mehr so stabil, oder auch gar nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Spannung aus? Hast du die auch leicht erhöht? Sollte man eigentlich immer machen, wenn man übertaktet. Sonst kann es sein, dass das ganze nicht mehr so stabil, oder auch gar nicht mehr läuft.



Ich habe die spannung auf 1,25V gesetzt. Das ist die Standart-Spannung. Vorher hatte ich ihn auf 1,15V undervolted ohne OC. Ich hab es jetzt zwar noch nicht probiert, aber es funktioniert ja nicht mal wenn ich den FSB auf 333 stelle. FSB333 ist standarttakt. 333x8,5 = 2,8x GHz


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

*V*NB also Northbridge Spannung mal anheben sollte jetzt auf 1,1V stehen probiers mal mit 0,05 - 0,1V mehr bis 1,3V gibs da keine Probleme aber für bei 400Mhz sollte das nicht nötig sein

CPU Voltage kannst testweise auch mal 0,02 mehr geben also auf 1,27

müsste jetzt bei deinem Board erst gucken weil ich das Bios nicht genau kenne

welchen Test hattest du 24H laufen ? Large FFT oder Small FFT

auf wieviel hast die DRAM Voltage ?

ansonsten hast hier richtig gut was zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/asus-p5q-p5q-pro-p5q-e-intel-p45-500258.html

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/core-2-duo-quad-yorkfield-e0-wolfdale-45nm-e0-xeon-e0-oc-thread-liste-6-a-705063.html


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit WinXp zu deinstallieren ohne die Systempartition zu formatieren?


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso ?


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Dann muß ich das ganze Zeugs was da drauf ist wohl kopieren ^^


----------



## muehe (4. Juni 2010)

jup


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> *V*NB also Northbridge Spannung mal anheben sollte jetzt auf 1,1V stehen probiers mal mit 0,05 - 0,1V mehr bis 1,3V gibs da keine Probleme aber für bei 400Mhz sollte das nicht nötig sein
> 
> CPU Voltage kannst testweise auch mal 0,02 mehr geben also auf 1,27
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links, werd ich mir dann mal anschaun. Ich hatte Lrage FFT's am laufen. DRAM ist auf 1,9. Wobei ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin. Ich hab 4 riegel, 2 davon sind ne andere marke. Die einen brauchen 2,1 / die anderen 1,9. Habs halt auf 1,9 gestellt. Ich weis net inwiefern man da was kaputt machen kann wenn ich jetzt auf 2,1 stelle.


----------



## Niranda (5. Juni 2010)

Bin grad dabei meinen PC zu entrümpeln....
nach 2x formatieren ist die Datenredundanz sehr sehr hoch! xD

Bis jetzt gelöscht:
ca. 400gb xD


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

400GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tronnic² schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, werd ich mir dann mal anschaun. Ich hatte Lrage FFT's am laufen. DRAM ist auf 1,9. Wobei ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin. Ich hab 4 riegel, 2 davon sind ne andere marke. Die einen brauchen 2,1 / die anderen 1,9. Habs halt auf 1,9 gestellt. Ich weis net inwiefern man da was kaputt machen kann wenn ich jetzt auf 2,1 stelle.



hmm wenn der Large durchlief solltest mal mal Vcore bissl erhöhen evtl. brauch deiner da doch schon n Tick mehr 

NB würde ich zwecks Vollbestückung trotzdem ca. 1,2V erstmal und der Ram kann auch locker 2,1 ab aber kannst ja erstmal mit 2,0V testen

hatte ich auch auch ab und zu läuft alles top nach Neustart entweder n Piepen bzw. nochmal kurz aus und im Bios wurde alles zurückgesetzt


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juni 2010)

welches Notebook bis 800 findet ihr besser?


*ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]*



*Sony VAIO EB1S8E/WI *Sondermodell**

Das Asus hat halt ne HD5730 drin, das Sony "nur" ne HD5650 dafür hat das Sony halt nen höher taktenden i5, das ASUS hat USB3 das Sony nicht....


----------



## Independent (5. Juni 2010)

Voll Hodd, Niranda aufm Avatarbild


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei meinen PC zu entrümpeln....
> nach 2x formatieren ist die Datenredundanz sehr sehr hoch! xD
> 
> Bis jetzt gelöscht:
> ca. 400gb xD



Ich musste jetzt schon meine alten Linux-Images löschen weil ich keinen Platz mehr hatte -.-


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Verdammt bin ich im Arsch...
gestern aufm Konzert gewesen, HC-Bands, kleiner Schuppen. Vllt. 25qm Raum, 100 Leute drin, extrem harter Pogo und natürlich entsprechender Geräuschpegel. War gegen halb 4 zu Hause, wach das erste mal 6:15 auf, das zweite Mal 8:17 und dann meint meine Mom gegen 12 mich zu wecken, um ihr irgendnen Scheiß ins Auto zu schleppen und dann kam noch die Anmerkung dass da noch Winterreifen(natürlich die dicken 225er von meinem Dad mitsamt Stahlfelgen) darauf warten sich in den Keller zu begeben...

Jetzt erstmal was zu essen machen, Jesus... >_>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juni 2010)

LOL. 

meine mutter weckt mich nicht mal mehr bei so was. xD sie hat entlicht verstanden das es keinen sinn hat. xD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

War ja schon halb wach, der extrem niedrig fliegende Helikopter bei geöffnetem Fenster meinerseits hat den Rest dann erledigt. :S


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

Helikopter nerven bin auch in soner Schneise Krankenhaus -> A2 Magdeburg - Berlin 

aber hält sich in Grenzen schlimmer ist wenn sie auf ner grossen Freifläche 200m weiter landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> War ja schon halb wach, der extrem niedrig fliegende Helikopter bei geöffnetem Fenster meinerseits hat den Rest dann erledigt. :S



Ich hab immer so was im Keller, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

mal ne Stinger besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Juni 2010)

Ist Shefa da? Mein Modern Warfare 2 geht nicht mehr, die Spielwelt baut sich im Multiplayer nicht mehr auf, nur im Einzelspieler. Neuinstallation hilft nichts... Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Verdammt bin ich im Arsch...
> gestern aufm Konzert gewesen, HC-Bands, kleiner Schuppen. Vllt. 25qm Raum, 100 Leute drin, extrem harter Pogo und natürlich entsprechender Geräuschpegel. War gegen halb 4 zu Hause, wach das erste mal 6:15 auf, das zweite Mal 8:17 und dann meint meine Mom gegen 12 mich zu wecken, um ihr irgendnen Scheiß ins Auto zu schleppen und dann kam noch die Anmerkung dass da noch Winterreifen(natürlich die dicken 225er von meinem Dad mitsamt Stahlfelgen) darauf warten sich in den Keller zu begeben...
> 
> Jetzt erstmal was zu essen machen, Jesus... >_>



Die sind doch nur 25 Kilo schwer :O



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ist Shefa da? Mein Modern Warfare 2 geht nicht mehr, die Spielwelt baut sich im Multiplayer nicht mehr auf, nur im Einzelspieler. Neuinstallation hilft nichts... Jemand ne Ahnung?



Das Spiel hat nun selbst entdeckt das es schlecht ist *g*


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab immer so was im Keller,



Haben das nicht alle Schweizer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die sind doch nur 25 Kilo schwer :O



Du kennst unseren Keller nicht. Das Wort Chaos ist eigentlich viel zu schwach um auszudrücken, wie es dort aussieht. Da Dinger nachm Aufstehen, quasi im Halbschlaf, ohne was im Magen umherzubuckeln erinnert an Strafarbeit in Gulags. :S


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

wenns abwärts geht isses ja noch ok aber wenn du solche Teile nach 3-4h Schlaf und Restalkohol dann über ne wackelige Leiter auf nen eingezogenen Zwischenboden überm Garagentor hiefen musst is das naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw Lancool K7 schwarz grad angekommen aber irgendwie noch keine Lust aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du kennst unseren Keller nicht. Das Wort Chaos ist eigentlich viel zu schwach um auszudrücken, wie es dort aussieht. Da Dinger nachm Aufstehen, quasi im Halbschlaf, ohne was im Magen umherzubuckeln erinnert an Strafarbeit in Gulags. :S



Naja, also das bisschen Kraft hab ich auch noch um 40 Kilo 100 Meter weit zu schleppen xD


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juni 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ist Shefa da? Mein Modern Warfare 2 geht nicht mehr, die Spielwelt baut sich im Multiplayer nicht mehr auf, nur im Einzelspieler. Neuinstallation hilft nichts... Jemand ne Ahnung?



Ja, bin da. Nein, keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ist Shefa da? Mein Modern Warfare 2 geht nicht mehr, die Spielwelt baut sich im Multiplayer nicht mehr auf, nur im Einzelspieler. Neuinstallation hilft nichts... Jemand ne Ahnung?



Aber ich... lass mal über Steam die Daten überprüfen, hilft immer.


----------



## Niranda (5. Juni 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Voll Hodd, Niranda aufm Avatarbild



... >_>

---------

Hab beim aufräumen nen lustigen Screen von mir entdeckt xD
siehe anhang ^^


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Zu kleines Bild :<


----------



## Niranda (5. Juni 2010)

ist originalgröße... xD
man erkennt aber trotzdem deutlich dieses Tabletding und eine Fingerhantel (lesen 4tw) ^^


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ist originalgröße... xD
> man erkennt aber trotzdem deutlich dieses Tabletding und eine Fingerhantel (lesen 4tw) ^^



Ich meinte das Avatarbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lieblingsamazon Page: http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die hier besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.com/Uranium-Ore/dp/B000796XXM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1275744385&sr=8-2


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Kennste schon den hier ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

ihh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir hatten damals nur Glas oder für unterwegs ne Designer Acryl bestimmt 5mm dick


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Lecker xD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ihh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir hatten/haben auch stinknormale Glasbongs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

fürs Auto oder wie damls wo man irgendwo rumhängt und sie auch mal umfällt nicht so optimal

mit der fetten Acryl konnte man jemand zusammenschlagen und war nix dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 quasi wie Panzerglas 5-7mm dickes Acryl

aber für zuhause Glas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja seit 2000 schon nix mehr geraucht Zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Ich schnorre eh nur auf Partys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

hatte glaube dann 2002 nochmal n Kopp nach 7 Bier da hab ich aufm Weg aber auch die ganze Strasse vermessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Nachm letzten Kopp musste ich mich erstmal 5min hinlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danach wars dufte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

ja sone Pausen brauch man manchmal ab und zu mal son Schweissausbruch 

naja ok Themawechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Interessant. xD
Hab über Nacht das erste Mal geraucht - was ist daran jetzt so toll? O.o xD
Komische Glimmstingel, die auch noch Kohle kosten und keinen Zweck wirklich erfüllen - Schwachfug. xD


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Interessant. xD
> Hab über Nacht das erste Mal geraucht - was ist daran jetzt so toll? O.o xD
> Komische Glimmstingel, die auch noch Kohle kosten und keinen Zweck wirklich erfüllen - Schwachfug. xD



qft.

Ein Jugendlicher ders erkannt hat.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

@Erz1 Nur, dass muehe und ich von einem anderen "rauchen" sprachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zigaretten verabscheue ich auch, schmeckt mir nicht und hat keinen Effekt außer meinen Geldbeutel zu leeren. So ne Zigarre hingehen is was feines, aber viel zu teuer. Dafür schmeckts passabel und ist völlig unbedenklich, weil sie eh nur gepafft werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shisha is auch was tolles, gibts unglaublich leckere Tabake für. :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich... Zigaretten sind teuer und schwachsinnig. Zigarren hab ich noch nie probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shishas sind aber durchaus ok, Melonentabak ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

@Kyragan,
ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollt das nur ein wenig erweitern. War auch mit nem Kollegen der einzige Nichtraucher dort. ;o
Shisha sind ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Wer bis zum 20 Lebensjahr nicht raucht wird es nie anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

das Lancool K7 ausm Marktplatz is so lecker nich ein Kratzer ect. teilweise noch Schutzfolie drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächste Woche Sleeves , LianLi Laufwerksblende bestellen + 35 oder 45mm Füsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Erz1 Nur, dass muehe und ich von einem anderen "rauchen" sprachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte auch mal so normal geraucht, weiß net was viele daran so toll finden, stinkt nur , schmeckt nicht, kostet Kohle, macht die Lungen kaputt, ist fast wie die heutige Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

@muehe,
hier gibts ein marktplatz? ;o ^^


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

Zigaretten is das dümmste was man anfangen kann und man machts ja nicht weil es schmeckt

erste Zigarette war widerlich , einfach nur starkes Nervengift was schnell abhängig macht 

stinkt , ist dreckig , kostet Haufen Kohle , is ungesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will garnicht ausrechnen was mich die 18 jahre Rauchen bis jetzt gekostet haben anfangs 1 Schachtel später 2 bis teilweise 3 auf Party oder wenn am Rechner die Hälfte verglimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Erz1 schrieb:


> @muehe,
> hier gibts ein marktplatz? ;o ^^



nee natürlich im HWLuxx


----------



## Rethelion (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer bis zum 20 Lebensjahr nicht raucht wird es nie anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich dann eine "Achivement"-Fahne hochhalten wenns soweit ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Darf ich dann eine "Achivement"-Fahne hochhalten wenns soweit ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JAAAA


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

<.<
60 Tage muss man registriert sein, um handeln zu können. Son Mist xD


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

ja hab mich auch nur deswegen angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst meist nur mitgelesen wie auch in anderen Foren


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

2 Tage noch bis ESL Sperre ausläuft!


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

why ?


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

2x Zwangsforderung abgelehnt, 1 Monat Sperre bekommen xD


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> moin



Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja hab mich auch nur deswegen angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sind ja fast 2 Monate. ;s xD
Nja, kann ja mitlesen, lern ich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

naja wenn ich schon angemeldet bin poste ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Das sind ja fast 2 Monate. ;s xD
> Nja, kann ja mitlesen, lern ich was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willst du was kaufen oder wie ? ^^ vllt bin ich ja 2 monate angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Noch nicht unbedingt, aber ich wollt mal rumschauen, vielleicht kiegt man ja was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

gibbet schon schöne Sachen und verkaufen kann man auch gut ?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Im Luxx-Marktplatz gibts fast alles, man muss nur suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Ja, hab nämlich 90 Euro über und joa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ist kann ein CF System aufbauen mit einer 5850 und einer 550X
XD


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

hmm gleich noch Bier holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 garkeine lust


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ja, hab nämlich 90 Euro über und joa.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wofür? Eine HD5850 reicht doch. Wenn du unbedingt mehr Leistung brauchst overclock halt. Meine HD5850 läuft statt 765/1125(stock@Toxic, Referenz=725/1000) auf 850/1250. Immerhin 1,5k Punkte im Vantage, in meinem Fall ~12% Leistungszuwachs. Kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

War ja auch nur Ironie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hab ich das Problem mit MW2 festgestellt - Hitzestau im Case. <.<


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

welches Case?


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Das Xigmatek Mirdgard - hab einfach mal die linke Seite abgenommen und siehe da, alles funktioniert und keine Selbstabschaltungen mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm gleich noch Bier holen



Bei der Hitze O_o


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Das Xigmatek Mirdgard - hab einfach mal die linke Seite abgenommen und siehe da, alles funktioniert und keine Selbstabschaltungen mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bestell dir lieber n paar Kabelbinder, eventuelle Kabelverlängerungen und nimm die Kabel ausm Weg damit die Luft auch zur Grafikkarte kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Hab ich bestimmt noch irgendwie liegen - ich werds nachher mal probieren, sitz schön draußen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zumindest ist es kein Defekt. ^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Ach man, ich kann hier keine Bilder reintun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Image broken!


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

So jetzt muesste. Das Mainboard sieht einfach so genial aus ;p

und darauf einfach die beste abgestimmte Hardware und dann wuerde der Rechner abschiessen wie sonst was (:


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2010)

Jopp, schick ist es auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

ASUS Rampage III Extreme, jo.
Wobei ich für nen X58-System n anderes Board nehmen würde. EVGA ftw

Aktuell steh ich ja eher auf blau-schwarz. MSI hat da wunderschöne Boards. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

EVGA stimmt, die haben auch geile Mainboards. Dann mit einer netten Wasserkuehlung, SSD Festplatte.. joa. Waere schon nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

Formula IV 

brauch auch was teils schwarzes Kabel werden alle schwarz gesleevt

sollte passen oder das AsRock 890FX Extreme 3

dauert aber nochn Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Ne, ist kein Formula IV. Das n AMD Brett. Das von Sora gepostete istn X-58 Board, also das Rampage III Extreme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut erkennbar am Intel Sockel, den 6 RAM-Bänken und den 4 PCIe x16 Slots


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Wenns immer so aufs Aussehen ankommt... Das Ding sieht man sowieso nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Das Xigmatek Mirdgard - hab einfach mal die linke Seite abgenommen und siehe da, alles funktioniert und keine Selbstabschaltungen mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst ja mal Screen reinstellen und U/min je Lüfter bzw. Durchsatz

jop grad gesehn aber bei dem Sockelgedöns grad bei Intel kauf ich mal wieder AMD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe meine Hardware jeden Tag, immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenns immer so aufs Aussehen ankommt... Das Ding sieht man sowieso nur einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber ich finde. Wenn der Rechner geil ausschaut, dann laeuft der einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wenn man den Rechner anmacht, nichts hoert und schon hochgefahren ist. Trotz, wenn du jetzt auch was spielst. Total leise ist. 

Sowas finde ich genial.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Ja, du xD aber mit einem normalen Chase... <.<


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich so ne Hardware hätte, dann wär da auchn Window drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Glaub mit allem drumm und drann sind das schon 4000 Euro , schaetze Ich mal.


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

ja überlege auch n Plexi Inlay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal nachfragen was das kostet

ach gute Systeme kriegst recht günstig und paar Umbauten Feinheiten kosten auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kannst ja mal Screen reinstellen und U/min je Lüfter bzw. Durchsatz
> 
> jop grad gesehn aber bei dem Sockelgedöns grad bei Intel kauf ich mal wieder AMD



Kommt heut Abend - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

@EspCap

Wann ist die Apple Dings am 6. / 7. oder am 28. ?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

6./7. soweit ich weiß.

Edit: Scheiße, ich brauch Kohle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich grad schon wieder so nen schnieken X6 auf nem MSI 890FX-GD70 mit 4GB Corsair XMS3 Dominators sehe... *lechz*
Optisch, wie technisch ein Sahneschnittchen. :>

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a527581.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a514388.html

Alternativ...
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a471247.html

<3


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube am 7. Hast recht.

Bitte lasst das iPhone 4G oder HD.. what ever.. was gutes sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn sich bewahrheitet, was vermutet wurde wirds in jedem Fall n gutes Stück vorangehen. Leider ist der Preis und die Bindung an iTunes immer noch ne Sache, die abschrecken kann. Mein Favorit heißt aktuell HTC Desire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Android 2.1 rul0rt. Davon abgesehen bin ich mal gespannt, wie das neue iPhone OS läuft und ob sich Multitasking tatsächlich auf die Akkulaufzeit auswirkt. Technisch sieht das neue iPhone ja schon sehr lecker aus mit seinem extrem hoch auflösenden Display und der neuen Kamera. Die Software hat ja auch dazugelernt, mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn, dann kann Ich ja sagen wie es ist. Kommt sowieso immer spaeter in Deutschland ;p
Also falls Ich es doch kaufe, aber brauch nunmal ein Handy.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab grad YDKJ ausgegraben xD

Oh man bin ich schlecht xD


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich glaube am 7. Hast recht.
> 
> Bitte lasst das iPhone 4G oder HD.. what ever.. was gutes sein
> 
> ...


Naja vom Aussehen her ist es nur noch "gewöhnlich" Sieht aus wie jedes andere Handy auch.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bitte lasst das iPhone 4G oder HD.. what ever.. was gutes sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Espcap und Ich sind eh der Meinung man sollte das neue iPhone, einfach iPhone what ever nennen.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2010)

Jopp. Das iPhone W/E 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mein Design auf Twitter nun überarbeitet - wie findet ihr es? =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.Twitter.com/Niranda]Twitter.com/Niranda


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Bis mein Internet das geladen hat, hat jemand anders schon ganzen WoW Patch runtergeladen :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Ähm, ja.




> Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Meine ganze Freundesliste in Schuelervz hat sich auf soner Gammelseite eingeloggt und wurden nun gehackt. XDDDD


----------



## muehe (5. Juni 2010)

Sweet Niranda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Zum Glueck war Ich nicht dabei. Was war es?

So eine Seite mit Statistiken irgendwie?


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Puh, B-Day von meiner Mum rum, mit Fleisch voll gestopft, 2 Liter Cola Intus, viele Chips und noch anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ausruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Wroom wroom... Ich hab vor paar Stunden mit Kollege telefoniert, dessen Rechner ist abgekackt und er hat mir sein Win7 verkauft *yay*... Sogar Ultimate mit 64 Bit... für 40 Euro xD

Da komm ich ja günstig weg.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Juni 2010)

Huhu! Bin wieder ausm Urlaub zurück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten paar Tage irgendwas passiert oder so?


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Bin mal Neustarten und installieren.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2010)

Yay... Ohrhörer kaputt, Amazon angeschrieben. 'Kein Problem, schick das Teil mit dem kompletten Zubehör und in der Originalverpackung zurück und du bekommst neue' - wer hat nach fast einem Jahr noch die Originalverpackung und das komplette Zubehör von Ohrhörern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Huhu! Bin wieder ausm Urlaub zurück!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oehm.. nicht wirklich. Ausser das Horst Koehler nicht mehr Bundespraesident ist und auf dem Chefsessel der Merkel es nun auch sehr eng wird.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Win7 installiert bekomme?... Kanns nicht installieren während XP am laufen ist weil 32 Bit und wenn ich von CD beim Booten installieren will, kommt ein Bildschirm mit einem blinkendem Strich...


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Yay... Ohrhörer kaputt, Amazon angeschrieben. 'Kein Problem, schick das Teil mit dem kompletten Zubehör und in der Originalverpackung zurück und du bekommst neue' - wer hat nach fast einem Jahr noch die Originalverpackung und das komplette Zubehör von Ohrhörern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich, also bisauf die Verpackung. Aber bei mir war halt es nur Ledertasche dabei und 3 verschiedene Paare an Aufätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arsok, eig musst du nur von CD booten, und formatieren. Achja 40€, ich habe meins umsonst bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich von CD boote passiert eben nichts... ne Eigene Partition hab ich für Win7 schon abgelegt.

Toll...


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Grad nochmal versucht, CD ist drin, Bootreihenfolge ist CD-ROM dann HDD, trotzdem startet es immer direkt Windows <.<


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Bei mir war es so, ich per 
Computer > Von CD manuell starten > installieren
gemacht. Also von XP auf Windows 7 , hatte dann 2 OS, also auf Partition.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Hab aber 32 Bit Windows, da kann ich keine 64 Bit Installation starten... Hab jetzt HDD komplett aus der Bootreihenfolge genommen UND ES STARTET WEITERHIN DIREKT XP... Scheint verbuggtes BIOS zu sein.

Naja, bleib ich halt bei XP, bis auf das ich kein Dx10+ nehmen kann gibts keine großen Nachteile.

Niemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kommt schon ich will das noch installieren :<


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Hat das BIOS nen extra Bootloader Menü? Bei mir komm ich entweder mit Entf ins BIOS oder mit ich meine F11 ins Bootmenü, wo ich auswählen kann von welchem Medium gebootet werden soll.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann stell im BIOS halt das DVD-Laufwerk auf 1 und entferne alle anderen Laufwerke, also bei 2 und 3 halt "none". Würd mich mal interessieren, was er da macht. Wenn da nix passiert hat entweder die DVD nen Schaden oder dein Laufwerk ist nicht richtig angeschlossen/defekt/wird aus irgendnem anderen Grund nicht korrekt erkannt.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge eingestellt. Es gibt aber auch ein Bootmenu, das komischerweise nicht funktioniert... wenn ich in eben dieses reinwill, dann kommt nur ein Bildschirm mit einem blinkenden Strich.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Klingt als hätte dein Laufwerk nen Klitsch. Eventuell eins der Kabel gelockert? Hast du nen anderes Laufwerk, dass du anklemmen kannst ums mal zu testen?


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Das Laufwerk funkt einwandfrei, hab eben noch ne MP3 DVD damit gebrannt. Es wird auch erkannt. Wenn ich bei der Bootreihenfolge als erstes CD-ROM nehme, und die anderen 2 Disabled, startet es trotzdem über die HDD. Jetzt ging das Bootmenu auch, hab dort LS ausgewählt und es hat mir wieder XP gestartet.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Tja, vielleicht will dein PC einfach kein Win 7.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht will dein PC einfach kein Win 7.



Wer denn nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Mh... bei mir kann im BIOS als Boot Device noch "Removable Device" einstellen. Gibts das bei dir, wenn ja: Ergebnis des ganzen?
Andere Frage: USB-Sticks/Disketten/andere bootfähige Medien eingesteckt? Wenn ja: raus damit.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mh... bei mir kann im BIOS als Boot Device noch "Removable Device" einstellen. Gibts das bei dir, wenn ja: Ergebnis des ganzen?
> Andere Frage: USB-Sticks/Disketten/andere bootfähige Medien eingesteckt? Wenn ja: raus damit.



Test ich mal.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Achja, der blinkende Strich ist normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir hat das 2 MInuten gedauert, bis er gebootet hat, wenn cih mich recht erinnere, lass einfach mal so stehen. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich nicht. :S


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. :S



Doch doch, bei mir ebenfalls, zwar nicht 2 Minuten, aber so 30-40 Sekunden hat der Strich geblinkt, dann find es an, also bei dem PC meiner Eltern, bei meinem nicht.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Der Blinkende Strich kommt nicht mehr, wie gesagt... Hab paar Bilder gemacht... Mußte die Kamera noch kurz laden weil sie leer war, deswegen hats solange gedauert xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt war der blinkende Bildschirm wieder da, nach 5 Min hab ich neugestartet... es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2010)

Versuch die DVD mal auf nem anderen PC zu booten, wenn du noch einen da stehen hast. Das kommt mir alles unglaublich merkwürdig vor. Ansonsten klemm mal absolut alle Geräte ab die du nicht benötigst. Bedeutet: Alles außer Maus, Tastatur und Monitor.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer denn nicht.



Jeder der ein MAC OS hat soll von der brücke springen. 11111111elf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Versuch die DVD mal auf nem anderen PC zu booten, wenn du noch einen da stehen hast. Das kommt mir alles unglaublich merkwürdig vor. Ansonsten klemm mal absolut alle Geräte ab die du nicht benötigst. Bedeutet: Alles außer Maus, Tastatur und Monitor.



Hab nichts anderes besonderes dran, abgesehen vom Headset. Das mit der DVD im anderen PC kann ich morgen mal probieren.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jeder der ein MAC OS hat soll von der brücke springen. 11111111elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann nehme Ich aber mein MacBook Pro, als Untersatz fuer mein Arsch. Vielleicht ueberlebe Ich es ja damit und bringe eine Schlagzeile ins Netz ;p


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann nehme Ich aber mein MacBook Pro, als Untersatz fuer mein Arsch. Vielleicht ueberlebe Ich es ja damit und bringe eine Schlagzeile ins Netz ;p



Das kommt direkt neben den, der beim Musik hören vom Flugzeug getötet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Puh, 27°C sind ziemlich warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juni 2010)

jetzt quäl ich meinen pc die ganze nacht - wuhahaha xD
20 winrar-archivierungsaufträge laufen für ca. 6 stunden (laut Berechnung) - mal schauen wie lang da meine CPU auf 100% alle 4 kerne mitmacht^^ (Q9550 2,8ghz @3,6ghz)


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2010)

Niranda das Avatar bist aber nicht du oder? Oder..


----------



## Niranda (6. Juni 2010)

Was denkste denn? =P

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit Windows 7 Virtualisierung gemacht?

Also ich will mir ein Grundsystem installieren, komplett ohne Treiber und ohne alles. Dort erstell ich mir dann eine virtuelle Festplatte.
Auf diese virtuelle Festplatte installier ich dann ein weiteres Windows 7 mit allen Treibern und Programmen, die standardmäßig immmer von mir benutzt werden.
Danach geh ich wieder in das Grundsystem rein und kopier mir die virtuelle Festplatte weg als Backup.
Und wenn ich jetzt das richtige System verwurschtel kann ich theoretisch dessen vHDD löschen und eine neue vom sauberen Backup kopieren.

Allerdings weiß ich, dass Win7 in der Lage ist schon bei der Installation sich selbst auf eine vHD zu installieren - aber wie funktioniert das dann mit dem kopieren?
Und eine dynamische Plattengröße ist bestimmt auch nicht möglich? :O

Edit:
Jaja ich weiß, ich mit meinen Fragen... xD


----------



## muehe (6. Juni 2010)

siehst irgendwie traurig aus auf dem Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne CPU hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das kommt direkt neben den, der beim Musik hören vom Flugzeug getötet wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stehe mit meinen GTA: San Andreas-Erfahrungen in der Zeitung? Geilo

Ich sag nur auf den höchsten Berg fahren mitter Sanchez, Basejump machen vonner Sanchez aus und IN DER LUFT von einem Flugzeug gegen die Felswand genagelt werden. 
Oder auf ner sackschweren Mission aufm fahrenden Zug erwischt werden -.-


----------



## Rethelion (6. Juni 2010)

@Nira: Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen; bei Virtualisierung setze ich auf VMware.
Aber vll kann ich dir in ca. einem Jahr was dazu sagen, bis dahin könnte ich in der Arbeit auch mal was mit MS virtualisiert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Juni 2010)

Hmm.
Ich würde gerne meine alte HDD in meinen neuen Rechner packen, weil dort meine ganzen Dateien drauf sind, allerdings sind da noch XP sowie Windows 7 drauf installiert.
Würde es da Probleme mit geben bzw. wie mach ich sowas?


----------



## Niranda (6. Juni 2010)

Kommt auf deine Booteinstellungen drauf an. Deine jetzige Festplatte muss als Primary eingetragen sein, dann passiert nix und du kannst die zweite Platte entspannt aus deinem jetzigen System heraus betrachten über den Arbeitsplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Reth:
naja, es ist ja nicht wirklich eine virtualisierung.
Windows 7 Ultimate und Enterprise sind in der lage von einer VHD zu booten, alle Windows 7 Versionen können VHDs erstellen.
Das tolle ist ja, das man nicht mal ein "grundsystem" darunter brauch, man kanns direkt auf einer formatieren Platte in eine VHD reinknallen.

Windows mountet beim Booten dann die VHD als normales Laufwerk. Also rein theoretisch gibt es sogut wie keine Einbußen.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Juni 2010)

Wie erstellt man denn mit Windows7 eine VHD? Wusste nur dass das mit HyperV oder VirtualPC geht.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich sag nur auf den höchsten Berg fahren mitter Sanchez, Basejump machen vonner Sanchez aus und IN DER LUFT von einem Flugzeug gegen die Felswand genagelt werden.



Hört sich lustig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie erstellt man denn mit Windows7 eine VHD? Wusste nur dass das mit HyperV oder VirtualPC geht.



VHD ist *keine* virtualisierung von Systemen, es sind lediglich Ordner, also Partitionen, auf einer Festplatte, die als Laufwerk gemountet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein recht hilfreicher link, aber bisschen veraltet:
http://www.unawave.de/windows-7/vhd-installation.html

Und ansonsten noch:
http://www.pcwelt.de/specials/windows_7/ratgeber/2100643/mit_windows_7_ein_systemabbild_erstellen/
http://www.winboard.org/forum/win7-installation/101475-anleitung-windows-7-vhd-installation.html

Alles über
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&rlz=1G1GGLQ_DEDE368&q=windows+7+vhd+erstellen&btnG=Suche&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2010)

So heute probiere ich mal die DVD an einem anderem PC... wenn nicht verkauf ichs halt weiter, bekomm ich sicher mehr als 40 €.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juni 2010)

xDD Kopiert mal folgende Zeile in das URL-Feld von Firefox rein:

chrome://browser/content/browser.xul


----------



## painschkes (6. Juni 2010)

_http://www.buffed.de.../157524-wow-pc/



<3 _


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott, aber lieber gleich neuen Laptop kaufen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

hi all ne frage 
hab mal geguckt ob mein board für den amd x6 reicht 
und er tuts wie ist das jetzt mit ram hab nen 2x2gbite kit drin ddr2 1200+ 
so jetzt reicht der ram für den cpu oder soll ich mir alles neu hollen ausser grafikkarte ???


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2010)

Der X6 läuft auch auf AM2+. Ohne dass du uns den Namen deines Mainboards verrätst wird dir allerdings keiner helfen können, da so niemand weiß ob der Hersteller schon ein BIOS-Update eingeschoben hat, dass den X6 unterstützt. Ohne passendes BIOS wirds nämlich nix.

Und tu dir und uns bitte einen Gefallen: Gewöhn dir an deine Posts Korrektur zu lesen. Man hat echt Schwierigkeiten zu entziffern, was du überhaupt willst.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

also laut der hp von meinem board gigabyte ma780g-ud3h läuft der aber bios update ist eh klar

also wollte darum fragen ob der ram den ich drin habe ddr2 1200+ 2x2gbite kit reicht oder ob ich mir nen neues board hollen soll 
also am3 board 



ps.sry wegen post


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Scheiße nein, krasser Gamer PC, brauche ich sofort. Klick

Die besten Stellen sind:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Eine randvolle DVD mit den neuesten 3D-Spielen (Tomb Raider: *Legend, FarCry, HalfLife 2 Age of Empires 3*,und viele mehr - Demoversionen - alle voll spielbar!)


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Mit dem AMD Sempron Prozessor erhalten sie einen der modernsten Prozessoren für den täglichen Einsatz. Er verfügt auch bei erheblichen Anforderungen noch über große Leistungsreserven.


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> *Das Mainboard verfügt dank einer integrierten 5.1. Soundkarte und Netzwerkkarte über weit mehr als das notwendige*. Dank des PCI-Express Steckplatzes steht auch zukünftigen Aufrüstwünschen nichts im Weg.


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Dank der großen Festplatte, welche mit 7200 Umdrehungen noch dazu sehr schnell ist, bietet das System auch hier mehr als genug Speicherplatz.


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Für mich sind 7,2k RPM Standard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]





> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das Design Gehäuse ist dank einzeln abnehmbarer Seitenteile und geräumigen Innenraum sehr leicht zu erweitern.[/font]


[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wie kann man denn das Design erweitern ?[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

au weia wassen das fürn schund für den preis kriegste den hier http://www.alternate.../?baseId=672925
und der hat am3 board

ps mit dem cpu hier biste circa beim selben preis http://www.alternate...p&l3=Sockel+AM3 
und onboard grafik reicht dicke sogar besser als die 7er reihe der geforce


http://www.alternate...3&l3=DDR3-1066+ das wer dan der ram 

*Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 500 GB (SATA 300, Deskstar P7K500, 24/7) und das die festplatte die kostet 
*
47,49&#8364;

und zusammen 246,28 &#8364;

60&#8364;+ das kanste gut einfügen ^^


----------



## Chraesi (6. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute.
Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Handy und dachte mir ich frage mal hier nach. Ich habe nur zwei bedingungen an das Handy: 1. es sollte nicht zu teuer sein und 2. soll es ein Klapphandy sein. Hoffe ih könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2010)

Preisklasse?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

jo also bei mir beim saturn kerpen gibts das handy samsung corby tatsch für 89.99


----------



## Niranda (6. Juni 2010)

werden die SSDs eig auch mal günstiger? -.-

Ich verabschiede mich, mein Windows darf jetzt dran glauben... ^^
Nira


----------



## muehe (6. Juni 2010)

sollten dieses Jahr eigentlich und bei der 80er Intel is der Preis ja ok

aber generell Speicherpreise momentan und der relativ schwache Euro spielen natürlich auch ne Rolle


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juni 2010)

Billiger in nächster Zeit wohl kaum. Die Nachfrage steigt und die Hersteller sind aktuell nicht bereit/nicht in der Lage die Produktionskapazitäten zu erhöhen, was auf kurz oder lang die Preise entweder stagnieren lässt oder in die Höhe treibt. Der schwache Euro leistet auch noch seinen Teil dazu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Lang lebe der Schwache Euro!

;D


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Lang lebe der Schwache Euro!
> 
> ;D



Naja, als ich in USA mal war, stand der Euro auf 1,60.


----------



## muehe (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Lang lebe der Schwache Euro!
> 
> ;D



das ist nich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, als ich in USA mal war, stand der Euro auf 1,60.



1,6 niemals knapp über 1,5 ja oder ich hab irgendwas verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Amazon ist auch lustiger, 


Dieser Artikel kann leider nicht an den von Ihnen gewünschten Ort versandt werden. Sie können entweder die Versandadresse ändern oder den Artikel aus Ihrer Bestellung löschen, indem Sie die Stückzahl auf 0 setzen und anschließend auf "Aktualisieren" klicken. Erfahren Sie mehr 


Liegt wohl daran das das Game ab 18 war und nur mit DHL gesendet wird und das auch nur in Deutschland.


----------



## muehe (7. Juni 2010)

> Stückzahl auf 0 setzen und anschließend auf "Aktualisieren" klicken. Erfahren Sie mehr



hehe der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran das das Game ab 18 war und nur mit DHL gesendet wird und das auch nur in Deutschland.



Tja, Schweizer...
was ist eig aus eurem Killerspielverbot geworden? =P


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Tja, Schweizer...
> was ist eig aus eurem Killerspielverbot geworden? =P



xD

Verbot ne aber es wird sicher bald so was wie bei euch die USK geben.

Lang lebe Österreich, mein neues Lieblings land wenn es um Uncut spiele geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Juni 2010)

und ich dachte immer Schweizer wären mehr mit Frankreich verbunden...

nichts desto trotz:
Beides EU-Länger xD


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Also mein PC will Win7 wirklich nicht. Habs beim Freund probiert, dort funkt es einwandfrei xD


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juni 2010)

Hehe, Praktikum ftw. Früher als sonst zu Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens gerade Testweise alte HDD eingebaut - funktioniert einwandfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Hab mir grad ein Virus eingefangen der meinen PC übernehmen wollte xD

Hat versucht ne Virtuelle Maschine über Java zu starten... Epic.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hehe, Praktikum ftw. Früher als sonst zu Hause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wie wars mit den Blagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zocken ? ^^


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juni 2010)

Ganz entspannt. xd
Ne, zurzeit nicht, muss Bericht verfassen. <.< ^^


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ne, zurzeit nicht, muss Bericht verfassen. <.< ^^



HAR HAR.

Musst Tagesberichte schreiben, Abschlussbericht, und nen Overview oder so ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ganz entspannt. xd
> Ne, zurzeit nicht, muss Bericht verfassen. <.< ^^



Machs nicht so kompliziert... Schreib dir Stichworte auf und mach dann am Ende der Woche den Bericht.


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juni 2010)

Lieber gleich fertig sein, aber wayne.
Ich komm online. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1407?lang=en

hahaha wie gut die Folge ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTAjHbJ-iY4[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyYjrciSVNU[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McYYV3D-OGk[/youtube]

Muse leider noch nicht auf YouTube.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juni 2010)

Hat Jemand von euch das G35 und kann mir was dazu sagen? am besten Brillen träger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich dachte ich bestells bei Amazon da ich so etwa 40 SFR spare. muahahahahaha


----------



## Crucial² (7. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott, so ein kack Tag!

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben! ^^


----------



## Niranda (7. Juni 2010)

OMG nein T___T
Meine ganzen MSN-Smileys hab ich vergessen zu backuppen T___T


Edit:
WTF xD siehe anhang ^^


----------



## Niranda (8. Juni 2010)

ich möchte mit meinem PC über mein Handy/Vodafone sms schicken... aber es gibt keine möglichkeit T_T


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]"Wer täglich mehrere Stunden vor Playstation & Co. verbringt, hat womöglich fast die gleichen Reaktionszeiten wie ein Kampfpilot - aber um die körperliche Gesundheit ist es schlimm bestellt."[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]"[/font][font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]In körperlicher Hinsicht gibt sich Micklewright aber überrascht: Die Fitness der Cybersportler sei schockierend schlecht und entspräche Menschen, die deutlich jünger oder wesentlich älter seien. Micklewright nennt einen jungen Spieler in den Mitzwanzigern, der trotz seines Hobbys schlank sei und athletisch wirke. Bei den Untersuchungen habe sich aber herausgestellt, dass er die Lungenfunktion und die Ausdauer eines über 60-jährigen Kettenrauchers habe. "[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]http://www.golem.de/1006/75635.html[/font]



[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]Das mit der Fitness muss dann auch wohl auf Büro angestellte zu treffen. Weil da sitz man auch den ganzen tag rum. [/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]


----------



## Crucial² (8. Juni 2010)

Naja, muss halt zusätzlich schon bisschen Sport treiben, Fussballspielen oder so. 

Aber das ganze Gesundheitsgelabber geht mir eh aufn Keks! Musste mir bestimmt 10 Jahre lang anhören das voll Computerspielen die Augen schlecht werden. Dann vor nem halben Jahr Augentest gemacht: 100% auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2010)

Augen werden normalerweise nicht schlechter vorm PC, eher vor dem Fernseher. Ich selbst hab verdammt schlechte Augen, das kommt aber nicht vom PC. Schon bevor ich überhaupt einen PC hatte, waren meine Augen schlecht. Und was die Fitness angeht... Ich mach jeden morgen 30 Liegenstützen xD

Edit: Der FakeAlert Virus geht nicht weg, schon mehrmals gefixed und nach jedem 3-4 Hochfahren ist er wieder da...



> C:\DOKUME~1\Jascha\LOKALE~1\Temp\Fwq.exe


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Ok ich bin kein Sportfan, mache eigentlich garkein Sport, meine Augen sind soweit ok, hab nur ne Brille wegen, weitsichtigkeit oder so. (das wo man entfernte sachen bissel unschärfer sieht ^^)

@Sam, ich glaube auch, aber hey Bürofutzis sind doch verdiener, die darf nam doch nicht mit den dummen Blagen von heute vergleichen die nur zocken, ne. Echt lächerlich.


----------



## Crucial² (8. Juni 2010)

Bin sowohl Büro-Fuzzi (wo meint ihr wo ich gerade sitze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als auch Gamer, von demher müsste ich laut dem Artikel ja schon ein übelster Krüppel sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Fußball rettet mich, juhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juni 2010)

Die Augen werden schlechter, weil sie die ganze zeit bestrahlt werden.
Ratet mal warum man nicht stundenlang auf einem PC etwas lesen kann!?
Ratet mal warum euro Augen rot anlaufen nach intemsiven PC-Einfluss!?
Ratet mal, warum es E-Books gibt, die nicht selbstleuchtend sind!?

Ich bin fast 20 und früher brauchte ich keine Brille, jetzt schon - zumindest zum autofahren :S

Ich will mir eine weitereDomain registrieren:
niranda.xxx

.com ist schon vergeben und für .de will der mindestens 500€ haben =(
was haltet ihr von denen bzw welche ist die bessere?!
niranda.info
niranda.org
niranda.eu
usw...


----------



## aseari (8. Juni 2010)

wozu brauchst du die ganzen domains?
ich würde .org nehmen. das ist die bekannteste von allen, wenn die website an ein großes publikum gerichtet ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2010)

Das ist lediglich Ermüdung... so groß darf die "Strahlung" garnicht sein, dass davon die Augen wirklich eingehend geschädigt werden...


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juni 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil hab überall volle Sehkraft und hab solange ich denken kann schon mit Elektronikzeugs und PCs zu tun. Allerdings ists mir nicht vorgekommen, dass meine Augen rot werden vom zocken oder was weiß ich. :S


----------



## Erz1 (8. Juni 2010)

Ich muss Kontaktlinsen tragen, bin auf dem einen Auge - ich zitiere: Fast Blind. xD
Dabei ist das alles halb so wild..
Ein Auge ist zwar beschädigt, aber das ist von Geburt an so gewesen und ist nicht so schlimm wie beschrieben. Achja, es hat sich sogar gebessert, kann das auch vom Computer kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach aber auch noch Sport und der Fernseher läuft wenn überhaupt nur Sonntags um Tatort zu sehen (jaaha. XD) und mal nachts nebenbei..
Deswegen hab ich auch noch nen Röhrenfernseher. ;o ^^


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Der FakeAlert Virus geht nicht weg, schon mehrmals gefixed und nach jedem 3-4 Hochfahren ist er wieder da...



Ein HJT-Fix beseitigt nicht die Ursache des Übels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nira: Du kennst dich doch mit sowas aus; kannst du mir einen guten Emailhost nennen bei dem ich eine eigene Domain registrieren kann? Mir fallen da nur 1&1, Strato oder Hetzner ein.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juni 2010)

ne nzur eine domain davon, bloß welche tld ist die frage

@Reth:
eig alle:
gmx (1und1), tonline, alice, web, online, google, alle serveranbieter.
Ich persönlich würde Google bevorzugen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

www.mail.ru wäre auch was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ne nzur eine domain davon, bloß welche tld ist die frage
> 
> @Reth:
> eig alle:
> ...



Naja Google traue ich nicht so ganz, und sicher fühle ich mich auch nicht; gibt da eine Tutorials und Kits die sich mit dem Knacken von solchen Accounts befassen. 1&1 und Strato hören sich vom Preis und der Leistung her gut an; mir wärs zwar lieber von einem Hoste wie Hetzner gewesen, aber die sind zu teuer für das was man bekommt(2GB auf 100Postfächer ist doch etwas wenig).
Aber muss mir eh erstmal eine Domain einfallen lassen^^

EDIT: als TLD ist .eu doch auch recht nett^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2010)

Ich trage nur ne Brille, weil ich eine Hornhautverkrümmung habe, die ich von meinem Großvater geerbt habe und ne leichte Kurzsichtigkeit, hatte sich auch erst in der 2. Klasse ausgebildet, da hatte ich noch lange keinen PC und noch nichtmal nen eigenen Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> niranda.xxx



Hört sich wie ne Porno Seite an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@kyra, bei mir genauso, auch wenn ich und nen Kumpel mal nen Tag durch spielen, rote Augen bekomme ich davon nicht.


----------



## Medmius (8. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend;

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem Computer
Ich habe alle Ratschläge, die ich mit Google finden konnte schon ausprobiert;

Ich kann Youtube nicht mehr öffnen.
Angefangen hat das Problem schon vor 3 Tagen. Jedesmal wenn ich youtube öffne, kommt nur eine weisse Seite und bleibt auch so stehen. Unten steht zwar, "Verbinden mit www.youtube.com", jedoch passiert absolut nichts.
Nur wenn ich Glück habe funktioniert die Seite für ca. 5 min.
Es ist leider nicht nur youtube davon betroffen. Auch Google-Videos kann ich nicht aufmachen. Youtube videos auf anderen Seiten kann ich auch nicht anschauen.

Myvideo oder Facebook videos kann ich mir aber ohne Probleme ansehen.
Ich hab es auch mit verschiedenen Proxyservern versucht. Bei manchen geht die Seite zwar auf, jedoch kann ich keine Videos anschauen.
Andere wiederum öffnen die Seite, jedoch nicht mit dem Youtube-Player sondern mit einem klassichen Flash-Player. Bei solchen Seiten kann ich mir die videos anschauen.

Ich habe schon den aktuellsten Flash-Player installiert. Firefox-Update geholt, hat aber nicht geholfen. Hab es mit Opera, Chrome und IE versucht.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich sonst noch versuchen könnte?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Medmius


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2010)

Mal den neuen Safari 5 Browser benutzen, der schnurrt wie ein Kaetzchen. Bin hoch zufrieden (:


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2010)

_Muss ich morgen auch mal machen..war schon lang nicht mehr auf OSX 

Gute Nacht :-)_


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2010)

Bei mir laedt jede Seite einfach deutlich schneller. Ziemlich krass (:

Ist auch nicht gross 2Minuten etwa. Der Apple Download Server ist halt ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

Ist der neue Safari schneller als Google Chrom? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2010)

Müsste vergleichbar sein, ist ja beides Webkit. 
Ich hab ihn noch nicht angeschaut, werd ich aber definitiv noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Die Augen werden schlechter, weil sie die ganze zeit bestrahlt werden.
> Ratet mal warum man nicht stundenlang auf einem PC etwas lesen kann!?
> Ratet mal warum euro Augen rot anlaufen nach intemsiven PC-Einfluss!?
> Ratet mal, warum es E-Books gibt, die nicht selbstleuchtend sind!?


Ich denke da ist eher die Helligkeit gemeint und keine Strahlung. Strahlung gibt es bei heutigen TFT´s und sonstigen Flachbildschirmen eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juni 2010)

Dago kennt keinen elektrosmok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad bei Youtube ein Video angeschaut, dann das nächste angeklickt und dann kam ein Fehler:



> 500 Internal Server Error
> 
> Leider ist etwas schiefgegangen.
> 
> ...



xDD


----------



## Elda (9. Juni 2010)

Hat hier auch wer den Syncmaster T220 und wackelt der bei euch auch wenn ihr den Tisch berührt oder so?


----------



## Niranda (9. Juni 2010)

Mein Freund hat einen und hm... wir haben relativ massive tische, da kann man sich (erfahrungsgemäß) zu zweit drauf aufhalten ohne das viel wackelt^^
wirklich stabil ist dieser nicht gebaut, wie man es eig von Samsung her gewöhnt ist. Aber es ist eig vöölig in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2010)

_Boah..es..

es..

es..

ist SO WARM.. :-(_


----------



## Shefanix (9. Juni 2010)

Hier regnet es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

Mein ITunes geht mir voll auf den Sack... das hängt sich jedesmal auf wenn ich mein IPhone anschließe.....

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2010)

Nein, das ist eben iTunes für Windows : / 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was anderes... seit wann wird man eigentlich gemustert wenn man noch in der Schule ist? Gerade ist bei mir der Musterungsbescheid eingetrudelt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Weil sie dich schon haben wohlen.


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

Musst nur zurückschreiben dass du noch in der Schule bist und wielange noch und schon lassen die dich erstmal in ruhe.


Wie es ist noraml dass sich das scheiß Prog immer aufhängt?


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2010)

Echt? Muss ich nacher mal durchgehen, die knapp 8 (!) Seiten Fragebogen...

Und zu iTunes - tja, das soll wohl ein Anreiz sein, sich einen Mac zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da läuft es recht flüssig und gut : /


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

Es läuft auch auf win 7 rechtflüssig wenn es mal geht.....
Bevor ich mir ein Mac kaufe... kaufe ich mir lieber 2 Rechner. Stell einen an den LCD Fernseher und einen an mein Schreibtisch.....


----------



## Erz1 (9. Juni 2010)

Bestimmt Taktik von Öpl.. ah. Apple. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was anderes... seit wann wird man eigentlich gemustert wenn man noch in der Schule ist? Gerade ist bei mir der Musterungsbescheid eingetrudelt...



Schon immer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Und nicht vergessen Heute Stern TV zuschauen! 

[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Bei stern TV gibt's Gratis-Software*
Wissen Sie, was Ihre Kinder da genau auf dem Computer spielen? Eine neue Software soll Eltern helfen, zweifelhafte Spiele auf dem PC zu finden. Wie sie funktioniert, erfahren Sie ab 22.15 Uhr bei _stern_ TV. Dann gibt's hier auch die Gratis-Software zum Download.




http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/scanner-fuer-pc-spiele-bei-stern-tv-gibts-gratis-software-1572387.html




da hat man was zu lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/font]


----------



## Crucial² (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse den Sommer jetzt schon. Ist viel zu Warm und bei jeder Bewegung fängt man an zu Schwitzen. Außerdem ists schwer sich für sein Hobby (Zocken) zu Rechtfertigen wenn es draußen 80 Grad hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Hier in Florida ist es staendig bis 35 Grad heiss und schwuel. Einfach zum kotzen nur. Dafuer ist es im Haus wie in einem Serverraum klimatisiert.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen Heute Stern TV zuschauen!
> [font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font]



Ich geb der Software eine Woche bis sie umgangen ist. Maximal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich nicht Doof bin und meine elter die Software Installieren Deinstalliere ich sie einfach. ^^ wo liegt das problem.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Hat hier auch wer den Syncmaster T220 und wackelt der bei euch auch wenn ihr den Tisch berührt oder so?



Ich hatte den auch und bei jeder noch so kleinen Beruehrung hat der Bildschirm gewackelt. Ich war natuerlich nicht sehr erfreut drueber, aber musste damit leben (:
Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt 2 Bildschirme und ist deswegen nicht so schwer ins Gewicht gefallen.


----------



## Erz1 (9. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Sommer jetzt schon. Ist viel zu Warm und bei jeder Bewegung fängt man an zu Schwitzen. Außerdem ists schwer sich für sein Hobby (Zocken) zu Rechtfertigen wenn es draußen 80 Grad hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Word!
Nja. Mehr oder weniger, das Erste stimme ich aufjedenfall zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mein ITunes geht mir voll auf den Sack... das hängt sich jedesmal auf wenn ich mein IPhone anschließe.....


Es liegt meist an der Reihenfolge (bei mir jedenfalls) wenn ich iTunes öffne und dann iPod anschließe hängt es sich auf. Erst iPod und dann iTunes, ist ok.



EspCap schrieb:


> Echt? Muss ich nacher mal durchgehen, die knapp 8 (!) Seiten Fragebogen...


Das ist normal, du bekommst Antrag, schickst mit Schulbescheinigung zurück, das Sie dich nicht einziehen, dann bekommst du nach par Wochen Musterungsbescheid, den musst du machen, aber wirst sofern Ausbildung oder sowas nicht eingezogen.



Crucial² schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Sommer jetzt schon. Ist viel zu Warm und bei jeder Bewegung fängt man an zu Schwitzen. Außerdem ists schwer sich für sein Hobby (Zocken) zu Rechtfertigen wenn es draußen 80 Grad hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, es macht halt kein Spaß draußen rum zulaufen, wenn es arsch warm ist, vor allem in Jeans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Ich geb der Software eine Woche bis sie umgangen ist. Maximal.


Eher 3 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht Doof bin und meine elter die Software Installieren Deinstalliere ich sie einfach. ^^ wo liegt das problem.


Wahrscheinlich Kennwortschutz oder sowas, aber es gibt dagegen ja genügend Mittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja, es macht halt kein Spaß draußen rum zulaufen, wenn es arsch warm ist, vor allem in Jeans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich laufe auch mit Jeans rum, aber es ist schon eindeutig zu warm. Aber wer schoen sein will, muss leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Kennwortschutz oder sowas, aber es gibt dagegen ja genügend Mittel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja gut dann halt die Radikale art um das Programm wieder los zu werden. 

Formatierern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ihr hab noch nie was von kurzen Hosen gehört oder? XD


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Doch, hab eine von G-Star aber man kriegt auch nichts mehr fuer sein Geld. Die Knoepfe an der Hose sind total ausgenudelt schon nach 2 mal tragen ..


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Doch, hab eine von G-Star aber man kriegt auch nichts mehr fuer sein Geld. Die Knoepfe an der Hose sind total ausgenudelt schon nach 2 mal tragen ..



Jap, normale kurze Hosen sind nicht unbedingt bestens verarbeitet.

[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Damit können Eltern zwar keine Spiele-Software löschen, aber sie können zumindest überprüfen, ob sich illegale Inhalte auf dem PC ihres Nachwuchses befindet.


[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cool, dann laden die das runter, sehen Menhunt, und dann ? bekommen sie es trotzdem nicht runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das Ding durchsucht die Windows Software Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Dago kennt keinen elektrosmok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr als du denkst oder dir vorstellen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Ich habe im Berufsleben mit sehr hohen, sagen wir mal Energien zu tun. Und ich sage es schadet nicht. Sonst wäre ich schon seit 20 Jahren erblindet.^^


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

> Es liegt meist an der Reihenfolge (bei mir jedenfalls) wenn ich iTunes öffne und dann iPod anschließe hängt es sich auf. Erst iPod und dann iTunes, ist ok.



Egal wie es hängt sich immer wieder auf.... Es will immer wieder Synchronisieren. Aber es passiert nichts. Es gaht dann solange bis ich es am Iphone abbreche. Danach hängt es aber weiter... Geht nur noch über Task-Manager aus.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mehr als du denkst oder dir vorstellen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und mein Gehirn hätte sich schon lange verflüssigt, schließlich haben wir ne 10m hohe Mobilfunkantenne aufm Dach. :S


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

Wie heiß kann oder darf ein Netzteil werden?


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2010)

Die meisten sind für ~45-50°C spezifiziert.


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das Gehäuse oben anfass und es eigentlich schon heiß ist.... kann es sein dass das Netzteil etwas mehr hat?


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Mehr als "messen kannst du eigentlich nicht tun.

Welches ist es denn ?


----------



## eMJay (9. Juni 2010)

So ein Xilence 450 Watt Teil. 
Ich kann micn nicht erinnern dass das vorher schon so heiß war.... Im Desktop betrieb kühlt es etwas ab.... aber beim zocken wird es echt heiß.
Messen mit was?


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> So ein Xilence 450 Watt Teil.
> Ich kann micn nicht erinnern dass das vorher schon so heiß war.... Im Desktop betrieb kühlt es etwas ab.... aber beim zocken wird es echt heiß.
> Messen mit was?



Mit nem Laser Thermometer, aber das ist doch auch nicht wirklich gut das nt oder ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Im Winter waren meine CPU Temps im Idle noch 30-32 grad nun 40-42. GPU hatte im Winter 40 rum, nun 60 grad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheiss Sonne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Im Winter waren meine CPU Temps im Idle noch 30-32 grad nun 40-42. GPU hatte im Winter 40 rum, nun 60 grad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha, mein Fenster ist nach Norden raus, hier prallt nie direkte Sonne rein ^^

SUuuuper, die Mutter von dem Spasti arbeitet anner Hauptschule, meine Fresse.

Spiele wie World of Worldcraft, omg Tetris kann auch süchtig machen.

HAHHHAHA, sogar Zensursula hat dem Spaten nen Korb gegeben, zugeil.

ZOMFG, ich kann nicht mehr, will er das programm starten, "Das Archiv ist beschädigt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Der Witz ist Stern Tv ist nun Total überlastet.


Die Softwar ist Crap und wirt nach 2 Tagen aus zu trickens sein.

Sein Programm soll ja nicht so schnell Knack paar sein. jaja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Der Witz ist Stern Tv ist nun Total überlastet.
> 
> 
> Die Softwar ist Crap und wirt nach 2 Tagen aus zu trickens sein.
> ...



Das ist auch nur ne Datenbank die dir Übereinstimmungen anzeigt, mehr net, von daher.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Ach ist das schade, dass es kein Mac OS X Client verfuegbar ist. Mist aber auch.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juni 2010)

Was guckt ihr auch den Schwachsinn... :S


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was guckt ihr auch den Schwachsinn... :S



Allgemeine erheiterung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Ich will spass haben, draum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Juni 2010)

Wie gut, dass ich keinen TV angeschlossen habe, so komme ich garnicht erst in Versuchung


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab kein Tv in meinem Zimmer.


Lang lebe Willmaa.com


----------



## Shefanix (9. Juni 2010)

Über Stream im Internet werd ich sowas nicht schauen, das verkraftet meine Leitung garnicht


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Was auch sonst.. um 0 Uhr auf nem Donnerstag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Hier die versprochenen Testbilder der Nikon D3000.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Freund fuer Klos Spinne (:


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2010)

_Schöne Bilder! Gefällt mir :-)


/Edit : WTF..Miami Ink FlipFlops.. °_°
_


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mehr als du denkst oder dir vorstellen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach mensch nimmt/nehmt mir doch nicht alles so ernst ab ^.-
Hab ich eig nur so gesagt 

Trotzdem, das Licht macht Augen pöse gaputt

Edit:
Hey - sora ist sein blöden ava losgeworden *freu* :-*


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Trotzdem, das Licht macht Augen pöse gaputt



Das pöse Licht nennt man Sonne, und reingucken sollte man da nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Genau Sonne ist Böse! wegen der Wärem wird mein Pc warm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade enstaubt. 

nun hab ich wieder meine 30-32 grad im Idle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und GPU statt 60 nun 50. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2010)

@sam kauf dir nen staubfilter... oder spann nen Weiberstrumpf über die lüfter, der tuts auch (rüberspannen, mit gummiband festmachen, überstehendes abschnippeln, fertig) ^^
Und bevor hier die Frage kommt: Ja hab ich selbst getestet mit einem kaputtem strumpf... leider hab ich danach festgestellt, das ch mich vergriffen hab und den falschen zerschnippelt hab >_>


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> @sam kauf dir nen staubfilter... oder spann nen Weiberstrumpf über die lüfter, der tuts auch (rüberspannen, mit gummiband festmachen, überstehendes abschnippeln, fertig) ^^
> Und bevor hier die Frage kommt: Ja hab ich selbst getestet mit einem kaputtem strumpf... leider hab ich danach festgestellt, das ch mich vergriffen hab und den falschen zerschnippelt hab >_>



Macht Sam direkt, er hat noch welche im Schrank liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Staub Filter an denn Vorderen 3 Lüfter. Aber das ist Staub der kommt überall rein.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Midgard hat unten unterm Netzteil nen Staubfilter, der ist nach einer Woche schon total zu ^^


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab Staub Filter an denn Vorderen 3 Lüfter. Aber das ist Staub der kommt überall rein.



Es gibt aber auch Unterschiede.
Meist ist das nur sunn billiges Plastegitter - ist klar, dass da kaum was hält bei der glatten Oberfläche.

Mein nächster PC hat auf alle Fälle ne teure WaKü drin - ohne Lüfter!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Unterschiede.
> Meist ist das nur sunn billiges Plastegitter - ist klar, dass da kaum was hält bei der glatten Oberfläche.




Nun ja jedes mal wenn ich den Pc putz sind die Dinger So voll mit Staub... ^^ als ich glaub nicht das die schleicht sind. ;D


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Vllt solltest du mal nen Staubsauger nehmen und den Berg neben dem Pc wegsaugen, den die Lüfter immer ansaugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kann halt nur einmal pro woche Staubsaugen.... am Mittwoch morgen, da hab ich auch nicht viel zeit, weil ich dann auch einkaufen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nur einmal pro woche Staubsaugen.... am Mittwoch morgen, da hab ich auch nicht viel zeit, weil ich dann auch einkaufen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würdest du jetzt WoW spielen, würde ich sagen, Serverarbeiten ne ^^


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2010)

Nice Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben durchaus schon Wallpaperqualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit :


Nur dass ihrs wisst - Computerspiele verursachen Kater, Dauersuff, Schnapsfahne und Leberschäden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157878-probleme-mit-neuem-pc-und-xp-hilfe/

Der hat den gleichen Avatar wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hahahahahha. rofl. Klar, genauso wie rauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Vom PC spielen wird man schneller alt und wird gelb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage zu nem Prozessor Kühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reicht der von intel aus(also der mitgelieferte) oder sollte man sich einen anderen kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Er hält die CPU sicherlich ausreichend kühl, aber ob dich dann die Lautstärke stört musst du wissen. Mir sind die boxed Kühler deutlich zu laut.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...c-und-xp-hilfe/
> 
> Der hat den gleichen Avatar wie ich.
> 
> ...



Deine Finger werden Gelb, von den pöööösen Tasten.

Dazu werden deine Augen rot, dann blind. Weil du keine Kraft mehr hast, reißen deine Arme aus wenn du nen kasten Wasser heben willst. Einen LEEREN !

Deine Beine Brechen 37,5807 mal wenn du versuchst zu gehen.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Lautstärke ist ja relativ also ein ruhiges Schlafzimmer bei Nacht hat 30 Dezibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fernes Blätterrascheln 10 ist der Kühler eher lauter oder leiser ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie Laut ist nen Fön ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, genau sagen kann ich es nicht, aber du wirst ihn hören.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

Man kann es ja wieder umbauen nehme ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher kaufe ich mir wahrscheinlich vorerst keinen,da ich nicht so Lautstärkeempfindlich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Der Spiele Scanner ist mal mega low, der erkennt keine Steam Spiele, Fail0r Software inc.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Man kann es ja wieder umbauen nehme ich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne wenn er einmal drauf ist, geht er nie mehr weg! 1111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Natürlich kann man später immer noch neue drauf bauen.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juni 2010)

Tja, und daran schraubt der 4 Jahre rum und steckt 70k rein.
Tja.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Scanner die "Standardpfade" scannt... omfg xD
Ich glaub ich kann nen besseren basteln, mir fehlt nur leider die DB von wegen der Zuordnung von exe <-> Namen <-> Einstufung


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn der Scanner die "Standardpfade" scannt... omfg xD
> Ich glaub ich kann nen besseren basteln, mir fehlt nur leider die DB von wegen der Zuordnung von exe <-> Namen <-> Einstufung



ich kenne mich nicht wirklich damit aus, aber ich denke mal der wird nur irgendwelche Pfade oder sowas durchsuchen und die mit der Datenbank abgleichen, und wenn ich meine Spiele bei Steam kaufe, findet er sie garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (10. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hat er 10 ab 18 gefunden, wie viele ich wirklich drauf habe kA xD


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

Was sind beim Mainboard Abstandshalter?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was ist die Blende? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Abstandshalter liegen dem Gehäuse bei. Auf der einen Seite sehen sie aus wie Schrauben um in die Löcher im Mainboardtray eingeschraubt zu werden und auf der anderen haben sie Gewinde. Du schraubst die Halter an den richtigen stellen in den Mainboardtray, legst das Mainboard auf und schraubst dann fest.
Die Blende liegt dem Mainboard bei. Ist son metallenes Schild, dass dort reingeklemmt wird wo die Anschlüsse zu sehen sind. So dass nur die Anschlüsse sichtbar sind.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Ich test mal den Scanner xD

Fail, ich hab 7 Spiele hab mit USK 18 drauf und es hat nur eines gefunden... lawl.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Abstandshalter liegen dem Gehäuse bei. Auf der einen Seite sehen sie aus wie Schrauben um in die Löcher im Mainboardtray eingeschraubt zu werden und auf der anderen haben sie Gewinde. Du schraubst die Halter an den richtigen stellen in den Mainboardtray, legst das Mainboard auf und schraubst dann fest.
> Die Blende liegt dem Mainboard bei. Ist son metallenes Schild, dass dort reingeklemmt wird wo die Anschlüsse zu sehen sind. So dass nur die Anschlüsse sichtbar sind.



aah ok aber ich kann meine blende irgendwie nicht festklemmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da steht so ein Eisenteil hervor und wenn ich die Blende dahinter anklemmen möchte geht das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Hab dich nicht so, is nur Blech... :S
Schau halt, dass du sie richtig herum reinklemmst. Was im Weg ist wird halt nach weggebogen. Das bisschen Blech sollte dich nicht aufhalten, auch wenn ich bezweifle dass da sinnfrei einfach n Haufen Blech rumgammelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube bei mir sind die Abstandshalter sogar schon im Gehäuse festgeschraubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls es diese Dinger sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Bild1 Bild2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Jo, die sind es.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

sehr guuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kann ich das kleine Blechstück am Mainboard was mich am montieren der Blende hindert auch einfach abschneiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor ich noch was kaputt mache frage ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Probiers, wenn was danach nicht mehr geht, klebs wieder dran.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Was für ein Metallteil überhaupt. Da kann eigentlich gar nix "im Weg" sein??
Mach maln Bild davon...
Du machst micht echt noch wahnsinnig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Vater hat gestern durch Granit gebohrt. Das hat lange gedauert ... durch eine Kuechenplatte fuer ein neuen Wasserhahn hat ein Loch gefehlt.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Granit is auch so ziemlich das härteste Gestein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Yep. Dagegen ist z.B. Aluminium weich wie butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was für ein Metallteil überhaupt. Da kann eigentlich gar nix "im Weg" sein??
> Mach maln Bild davon...
> Du machst micht echt noch wahnsinnig.
> 
> ...



Der Wahnsinn hat bald ein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs schon abgeschnitten^^
Es war am Mainbord unter dem Tastaanschluss so ein blödes kleines dünnes Blechstück,was mich daran gehindert hat die Blende zu positionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja es ist nun weg^^Bild vom kleinen Blechstück


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juni 2010)

Puh... grade 4Stunden einen Film geschaut. Der war aber mal so richtig geil muss ich sagen. Vielleicht kennts ja jemand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG-U9_1iMaU


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juni 2010)

Ne seit ich so Billigen Sniper Japaner Film was auch immer gesehen hab tuhe ich mir so schund nie mehr an.

da freue ich mich lieber über einen echten guten film.


GREEN ZONE muahahaha

kommt bei Amazon.com/uk erst am 13 Raus, bei mir steht aber das er morgen im brief kasten sein soll hab den schon lange vorbestellt.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juni 2010)

Der Film ist aber wirklich genial. Liegt aber auch daran, dass es ihn nur auf japanisch gibt mit englichen Subs. So ein fesselnder Film :>


----------



## Crucial² (11. Juni 2010)

Huhu, heute fängt WM an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whoa ich hab aktuell nur Stress mit meinem PC, die RAM macht Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Surren kommt auch alle paar Wochen.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

das ist der buffed fluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

der buffed pc? oder welcher Fluch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2010)

Wisst ihr, ob ihr ein SMS-Fähiges Handy habt?^^ (siehe anhang)

btw:
Um auf den Spielescanner nochmal zu kommen:
Den Windows Taschenrechner müsste der auch anzeigen, denn da kann man Zahlen pöse Teilen und runterbrechen etc. :O


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

meinste den spielescanner der bei stern tv vorgestellt wurde? .. ich finde den ja persönlich als elternteil net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abgesehen davon das ich hoffe das ich bis mein sohnemann soweit ist , ich den anschluß nicht verloren habe und dies dementsprechend auch ohne programm überwachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mir ja wieder sauer aufstößt das dies gleich von den firmen gleich KS-Maßnahme isn Auge gefasst wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Bringt es nachteile mit sich,wenn man Das Mainboard als erste einbaut?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

Der freie Scanner ist ja laecherlich - erstens findet er viele Sachen garnicht (angeblich keine Steam-Spiele - was bloed ist, da ja CSS immer noch das No1-Killerspiel ist) und zweitens zeigt das kostenlose Tool dann nichtmal an, wo es was gefunden hat. Alles was man bekommt ist die Aussage "x USK-18-Spiele gefunden, y USK-16-Spiele gefunden". Bei mir hat es jeweils 2 gefunden - auch wenn ich deutlich mehr installiert habe. Und ueber Spiele die in D. indiziert sind, hat das Tool auch nicht gemeckert. Dickes Fail also - vor allem fuer die USK, die ja offensichtlich irgend einem Typen fuer eine nicht-funktionsfaehige Software Geld in den Hals geschmissen hat...


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2010)

ich würd beim Tool einfach den ganzen PC nach den Spiele-exen suchen lassen. hl2.exe ist immer HL2 und/oder css, hl.exe HL1 oder cs1.6 usw... eindeutiger gehts nicht. Naja wie dem auch sei...

Nun gibt mir mal Feedback, welche Adresse lässt sich leichter merken? Will mir heut eine von denen Schalten:
niranda.net/org/biz/info/eu

ich tendiere zwischen net, org und info - net liegt mir am nächsten.
Auf der Zeite soll später einfach nur eine Simple übersicht zu meinen ganzen Unterseiten bestehen. Also einfach ne Verlinkung zu Niraphone.de und ivora.de usw....


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Bringt es nachteile mit sich,wenn man Das Mainboard als erste einbaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich nicht 

evtl. vorher noch das Netzteil , Laufwerk , HDD kommt aufs Gehäuse an


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

Lan Cool k62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2010)

ja geht

CD/DVD kannst ja dann auch von vorn reinschieben

hattest du bei dem Gehäuse Probleme mit der I/O-Blende ?


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> niranda.net/org/biz/info/eu



Org ist am besten ^^

Oder wie am Anfang, Nirana.xxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Org ist am besten ^^
> 
> Oder wie am Anfang, Nirana.xxx
> 
> ...



Ja, würde ich auch nehmen, hört sich wie ne Pornoseite an, geht sicher jeder drauf *g*


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, würde ich auch nehmen, hört sich wie ne Pornoseite an, geht sicher jeder drauf *g*



Und man vergisst sie nicht so leicht ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob mit der HD5800er Reihe OpenGL läuft?


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der freie Scanner ist ja laecherlich - erstens findet er viele Sachen garnicht (angeblich keine Steam-Spiele - was bloed ist, da ja CSS immer noch das No1-Killerspiel ist) und zweitens zeigt das kostenlose Tool dann nichtmal an, wo es was gefunden hat. Alles was man bekommt ist die Aussage "x USK-18-Spiele gefunden, y USK-16-Spiele gefunden". Bei mir hat es jeweils 2 gefunden - auch wenn ich deutlich mehr installiert habe. Und ueber Spiele die in D. indiziert sind, hat das Tool auch nicht gemeckert. Dickes Fail also - vor allem fuer die USK, die ja offensichtlich irgend einem Typen fuer eine nicht-funktionsfaehige Software Geld in den Hals geschmissen hat...


Er hat ja auch gesagt das zur zeit nur eine bestimmte anzahl an spielen in der db sind .. wenn der erst mal genügend in der db hat wird das ergebniss sicher besser werden ... i werde des auf alle fälle verfolgen 
Geld hat er ja, soweit ich das im Beitrag mitbekommen habe, nicht bekommen. Sondern nur Zugang zu den "Heiligen Hallen" (hach da mal zu Weihnachten rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Na ja wie gesagt was irgendwie wieder zum würgen ist, das dieses nette Programm wieder als KS missbraucht werden könnte... aber dann is ja nru die frage wie lange es dauert bis auch dieser geknackt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Besser dein Sohn zockt mit 12 CoD: 17 Mission in Obamas Schlafzimmer, als dass er draußen mit Crack dealt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

KS = Kindersicherung oder Kopierschutz? Ich vermute letzteres - weiss aber nicht, wie das aussehen sollte?


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung ob mit der HD5800er Reihe OpenGL läuft?


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Du brauchst es nicht jede 5 Minuten fragen.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du brauchst es nicht jede 5 Minuten fragen.



Doch :<

Bekomm sonst keine Antwort.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht weiß es einfach keiner, weil es einfach keine nennenswerten OpenGL-Titel gibt und es deshalb noch niemand probiert hat?
Onkel Google hilft dir da sicherlich eher weiter.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

KS = Kopierschutz . wie das aussehen auch kA ... aber dies wurde von einem der Typen da in der Runde bei der USK erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es soll ja auch den Torrent Verkehr überwachen..... na ja i bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Sohnemann kriegt solche Spiele von meiner Sammlung net in die Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn die Angaben auf den Spielen sind vernünftig gewählt .. denn meine meinung ist es das ein 11-15 jähriges kind net unbedingt en game zoggen sollte welches ab 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und i hoffe das i meinen sohnemann dementsprechend in die vernünftigen Bahnen lenken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was i auch hoffe ist das i den anschluß im PC/Spiele/Internet Bereich nicht verliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 net das mein Sohnemann meint mich überlisten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt Feierabend .. bis heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Eben nicht. Auf meiner Graka läuft ET z.B. nicht richtig, weil RAM statt Graka-RAM als Buffer benutzt wird.

Wenn jemand die Güte hätte: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Wolfenstein-Enemy-Territory_13014109.html

Ist nur 260 Megabyte groß... :>


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juni 2010)

@Arosk: Das hast du schonmal gefragt, und ja das geht. Unter Linux kann man WoW z.B. nur mit OpenGL richtig gut spielen. ET hab ich schon gespielt und hatte keine Probleme.

@Niranda: Bekommt man als nicht Organisation eine .org? Oder auch eine .net?


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Arosk: Das hast du schonmal gefragt, und ja das geht. Unter Linux kann man WoW z.B. nur mit OpenGL richtig gut spielen. ET hab ich schon gespielt und hatte keine Probleme.



Naja, mit meiner Graka und neustem CCC hab ich Probleme bei OGL. Sie sind kurz gesagt unspielbar, manchmal 60 FPS, dann dauerend Drops und wenns auf einen vollen Server geht locker mal 5 FPS Stable...

Ich hab mich spontan entschieden die Razer Naga zu holen und wollte fragen ob sie jemand rumliegen hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, würde ich auch nehmen, hört sich wie ne Pornoseite an, geht sicher jeder drauf *g*



Afaik war die TLD mal im Gespräch, ist aber nicht durchgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Scanner - bei mir werden auch nur 2 FSK 18 Spiele angezeigt obwohl ich doch ein paar mehr habe... 
Tja, schon hart wenn man auf die Art und Weise 4 Jahre und mehrere Zehntausend in den Sand gesetzt hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Was ihr hoffentlich wisst... das es eine Testversion ist und vielleicht nur darum jedes mal nur 2 Spiele angezeigt werden??


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ihr hoffentlich wisst... das es eine Testversion ist und vielleicht nur darum jedes mal nur 2 Spiele angezeigt werden??



Ich hab 7 USk 18 Spiele aufm PC, finden tut er nur eines.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

Eine Testversion sollte nicht abstinken - oder wuerdest Du etwas kaufen, wo Du beim Testen gemerkt hast, dass es nix taugt? Laut Beschreibung braucht es die Vollversion um die gefundenen Spiele zu entfernen. Da steht nix von "Aber die Vollversion findet auch die ganz boesen Spiele! Ich schwoer!"


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Auch egal was wenn Interessiert den Scheiss überhaupt? 

Dafür das ihr die Softwar kacke findet was man auch ohne es zu Installieren schon wusste wie so Installieret ihr es überhaupt?


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juni 2010)

Genau DAS frag ich mich schon seit zwei Tagen. Im Grunde seit bekannt wurde, dass es in der Sendung um das Ding gehen wird.


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2010)

Man muss doch mal austesten, wie sehr da die Mutti- und Vati-DAUs verarscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Org ist am besten ^^
> 
> Oder wie am Anfang, Nirana.xxx
> 
> ...



kinder...
es gibt keine xxx TLD, xxx stand lediglich für andere diverse Buchstaben - sozusagen als Platzhalter >_>


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

Diese 1-Click-Buy Buttons sind ja echt übel... 

Ich wollte eben über die Amazon-App meine neuen InEars bestelllen und bin statt auf den 'In den Warenkorb'- auf den deutlich größeren '1 Click Buy' -Button gekommen. 
Instant : Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung, etc.
Nichtmal mein Passwort wurde verlangt, obwohl ich über die App das letzte mal vor über einem Monat bestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zum Scanner - bei mir werden auch nur 2 FSK 18 Spiele angezeigt obwohl ich doch ein paar mehr habe...
> Tja, schon hart wenn man auf die Art und Weise 4 Jahre und mehrere Zehntausend in den Sand gesetzt hat.


Sag doch einfach er hat 70k in den Sand gesetzt, und wird davon ninx wieder sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Diese 1-Click-Buy Buttons sind ja echt übel...
> 
> Ich wollte eben über die Amazon-App meine neuen InEars bestelllen und bin statt auf den 'In den Warenkorb'- auf den deutlich größeren '1 Click Buy' -Button gekommen.
> Instant : Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung, etc.
> ...


Und dazu bist du einen 5 jahres E-Plus Vertrag eingegangen mit 139,- im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juni 2010)

Könnt ihr mir einen Mp3 Player empfeheln, ca. 50€?


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Mp3 Player empfeheln, ca. 50€?



iPod Tou.... ach ne.

Öhm für 50 Euro, eig tuts da soziemlich jeder, wenn du keine Ansprüche hast natürlich, ich editier gleich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich will Musik hören. ^^
Keine Lust mehr immer diese Adapter fürs Sony Ericsson kaufen, die gerade mal eine Joggingtour überlebe..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich sollte der dann robust sein und Klinkenstecker haben. ;o ^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

iPod  Shuffle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist allerdings etwas geschmackssache, besonders der 3G...


----------



## Dropz (11. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja geht
> 
> CD/DVD kannst ja dann auch von vorn reinschieben
> 
> hattest du bei dem Gehäuse Probleme mit der I/O-Blende ?



I/O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab gestern erst gelernt was die Blende überhaupt ist aber was ist I/O ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2010)

Zum joggen ist der iPod Shuffle recht gut geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich hab soviel Musik, ohne Display bin ich verloren. ;o
dürfen gerne auch 60 oder 70€ kosten. ^^


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Das dir auch eig nen iPod Shuffle oder so holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: guck mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> I/O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Input/Output

kannst es aber auch ATX Blende nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

_Boah..es ist so verdammmt warm -.-

Wieviel °C hats bei dir Sora?

Ich warte übrigends immernoch auf ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

heiß zwar net sora aber bei uns in köln sind es 26 C° gefühlte 30 C° und mega Schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

_Bei uns sind hier grad 33°C :<

:/_


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

gott ........... wüüürrrg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

sry 4 triplepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

sry 4  triplepost .. grad en hänger gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Mein Zimmer hat 26,2 Grad, draußen sind ca. 30-32.

Mein Fernseh Monitor ist so verdammt heiß :S


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

_Wie spät isses bei Sora grad? Sind doch 8h Unterschied , oder?_


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2010)

glaube sogar nur 6


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

_Hm..oki..und wieso is er dann nicht da? Will endlich mene PM xD

_


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

Bei mir sinds 'nur' 28°C... ich bin trotzdem froh über meinen USB-Ventilator an der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Sora müsste gerade 14 Uhr sein...


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

_Muss meinen Venti auch mal rauskramen..der ist iwo hingestopft worden :O_


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe 3 im Keller, aber kein Bock runter zugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2010)

mein Deckenventilator mittlerweile auch 13 jahre alt macht nichtmehr wirklich Luft aber dafür Lärm 

werd am WE mal neuen mit Fernbedienung bestellen

kann auch ruhig 200-250 Euro Kosten wenn er gut ist


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mir das immer ziemlich einfach. Diese riesen Plastikwannen nehmen, kaltes Wasser und Eiswürfel rein. Dann untern Schreibtisch stellen und Füße rein da - kühlt wirklich extrem gut


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

Auch ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das Teil hier sieht extrem cool aus... aber leider etwas teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://goo.gl/fTWK


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..oki..und wieso is er dann nicht da? Will endlich mene PM xD
> 
> _



Bei  mir ist es gerade 2:30 pm also Mittags.

6 Stunden muessen zurueck gerechnet werden.

Deine PM wirst du noch bekommen, ist noch was neues dazu bekommen. Also wird schon ein langer Text (:


Trotz das es hier in Florida so warm ist, ist jedes Haus statt einer Heizung mit einer Klimaanlage ausgestattet. Sehr zum Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@EspCap das Teil habe ich beim Super Target gesehen, war aber schweine Teuer :/


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

Trotz? Eher deswegen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jopp, das Teil kostet auch bei Amazon 300 Euro... : /


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es gerade 2:30 pm also Mittags.
> 
> 6 Stunden muessen zurueck gerechnet werden.
> 
> Deine PM wirst du noch bekommen, ist noch was neues dazu bekommen. Also wird schon ein langer Text (:



_Alles klar :-)

Wann kommt sie ungefähr? Dann nehm ich mir Zeit zum lesen xD_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Schreibt ihr euch gegenseitig Liebesbriefe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Schreibt ihr euch gegenseitig Liebesbriefe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber so richtig dreckige. Da geht es richtig zur Sache. Nichts fuer dich (:

@painschecks Aehm. Dieses Wochenende. Zwischen Samstag und Sonntag ;p

@EspCap Mein ich ja :]

Glaub es war sogar der selbe Preis nur in Dollar 299 :x


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein das bei der G15 der RSS Reader kleine Ruckler verursacht? Natürlich nur bei Firefox oder ähnlichen Anwendungen ^^


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie komm ich mit meiner G5 nicht mehr klar; bin seit ein paar Tagen ziemlich unpräzise unterwegs und irgendwie kommts mir so vor als würde sie träge reagieren...


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mit meiner G5 nicht mehr klar; bin seit ein paar Tagen ziemlich unpräzise unterwegs und irgendwie kommts mir so vor als würde sie träge reagieren...



Geht mir genauso, aber nur mit Sniper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @painschecks Aehm. Dieses Wochenende. Zwischen Samstag und Sonntag ;p



_Alles klar :-)_


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Meine Fresse man, würde ich jeden Verprügeln können, der mit G18, Tube, oder herzschlagsensor campt, oder alles zusammen.

Wären heute mindestens 30 leute tot.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2010)

Spielen schadet der Gesundheit. (:


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, dann aber vorallem derer. 

Geht garnicht, wenn leute mit M4 Campen, daran Tube und Herzschlagsensor haben, dann auf G18 wechseln, dich killen, und NOOB OWNED!!!!1! schreiben.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2010)

Zum Glueck habe Ich mit mein recht jungen Jahren kein Interesse mehr an das ganzen Zocken , Hardcore gaming usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab was erreicht und bin darauf etwas stolz, wenn man es sein kann. Zumindestens sinnvoll genutzt (:


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mit meiner G5 nicht mehr klar; bin seit ein paar Tagen ziemlich unpräzise unterwegs und irgendwie kommts mir so vor als würde sie träge reagieren...



Morge Test ich mal die Razer Naga im Vergleich zu ner 20€ Maus.


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

bin ich auch ma wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blöde frage aber hat wer nen tool, was meinen HD5850 Kühler automatisch regelt bei bestimmten Temps? 

Habe zurzeit ein Problem beim WoW Spielen (und das nur bei wow)...Also ich bekomme nach einiger Zeit nen BSOD, dachte erst arbeitspeicher oder so...alles getestet, alles OK.

Dann hab ich ma die temperaturen der HD5850 angeschaut, bei wow läuft der lüfter mit idle geschwindigkeit von 20% aber die temperatur liegt dann bei fast 90°C und irgendwann machts dann föp und ich bekomm den bluescreen weil die Karte überhitzt. 

Bei Spielen wie BFBC2 oder COD6 oder Crysis passiert das nie weil der Treiber immer schön den Kühler hochdreht und somit nochnie ne überhitzung oder nen Bluescreen.


Hat wer da nen Programm, das den Treiber automatisch umgeht? also z.b. die Temps immer in 10er schritten raufsetzt, und wenn sie zu warm wird einfach ma mit 100% bläst?


Graka: HD5850
Treiber: Catalyst 10.5 aber selber fehler bei 10.4, 10.3, 10.2 und 10.1

Grüße,

Magexe

PS: Könnt mir auch ne PM schicken :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

Kann man doch auch mit Speedfan Reglen... das er bei bestimmten Temps den Lüfter Z.b auf 60%  schraubt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

spielst du WoW im Fenstermodus ?

eigentlich sehr komisch wenns bei anderen Spielen funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnte aber bei eingeschalter Vsync daran liegen das die Karte auch immer wieder zwischen 2D und 3D Modus wechselt 

ist zumindest bei mir so die bleibt auch nicht auf 950/1300 sondern zwischendurch immer wieder die 157/300


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

1. Teste glei ma mit Speedfan
2. WoW Im Vollbild, und Vsync aus, weil dort genau das gleiche prob ist mit 2d/3d und das merkt man an manchen stellen dann doch ^^

EDIT: Mit speedfan kann man aber ned den graka-kühler einstellen nur Gehäuse und/oder CPU


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

probiers mal mit MSI Afterburner


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> probiers mal mit MSI Afterburner



wird gemacht, kann man das dort auto regeln lassen? oder muss man die profile manuell aktivieren?

EDIT: Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner



Ist das Programm nicht nur für MSI Grafikarte? oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ist das Programm nicht nur für MSI Grafikarte? oder irre ich mich da?



Also bei meiner XFX HD5850 gehts wunderbar, der Fan control is echt klasse.
Jetzt muss ich nur schaun wie die Idle Taktrate nochma war von der HD5850, dann mach ich mir auch glei 2d/3d profile


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Der MSI Afterburner ist für MSI, Nvidia und ATI Grafikkarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten will der bei mir den GPU Takt nicht unter 635 setzen.

Edit: Die Maus ist da xD


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der MSI Afterburner ist für MSI, Nvidia und ATI Grafikkarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm bei mir ned unter 540 O.o naja gut, dann muss ich ma schaun wie ich dann die idle sachen einstelle -.-


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ist das Programm nicht nur für MSI Grafikarte? oder irre ich mich da?



nee geht auch mit anderen Karten kann aber passieren das nicht alles korrekt funktioniert

Kyragan hatte ja auch bissl Probleme das er dann nicht mehr auf die normalen 2D Taktraten runterging




Magexe schrieb:


> Also bei meiner XFX HD5850 gehts wunderbar, der Fan control is echt klasse.
> Jetzt muss ich nur schaun wie die Idle Taktrate nochma war von der HD5850, dann mach ich mir auch glei 2d/3d profile



Idle Takt ist auch 157/300

Profile brauchst du eigentlich garnicht wenn die Lüftersteuerung je nach Temperatur funktioniert


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Naja Kann nich niedriger also 540 bei Core...naja egal
> 
> Ich dachte man kann 2 Profile machen 1x mit dem Für 3D mit normalem Clock und dem Fan control und 1x für 2D underclock ohne Fan control und festem Fan Speed
> 
> ...


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Das Problem ist das meine Graka automatisch im Idle auf 500 taktet und ich sie gerne noch ein bisschen runtersetzen würde... Gibts da ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Yay... scheint als hätte meine Maus gerade abgedankt... wenn ich Fenster per Drag&Drop verschiebe bleiben die teilweise hängen (die Maus lief aber weiter) oder bewegen sich erst gar nicht. Und gerade beim Hochfahren hatte ich den altbeliebten driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Bluescreen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Yay... scheint als hätte meine Maus gerade abgedankt... wenn ich Fenster per Drag&Drop verschiebe bleiben die teilweise hängen (die Maus lief aber weiter) oder bewegen sich erst gar nicht. Und gerade beim Hochfahren hatte ich den altbeliebten driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Bluescreen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie alt isn das Ding?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Ca. ein Jahr würde ich sagen, sollte also noch Garantie drauf sein. Das wird dann wohl meine dritter Copperhead... meine Schwester hat ihre seit fast 5 Jahren und die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag...


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Also da hat meine 4 Jahre alte Trust Maus für 20 &#8364; besser gehalten... Kann ich dir schicken wenn du ne neue brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Nene, ich tausch die vll. heute noch aus... ansonsten nehm ich solang die meiner Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Ich nehm absofort das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Naga... schick, aber sicher sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ca. ein Jahr würde ich sagen, sollte also noch Garantie drauf sein. Das wird dann wohl meine dritter Copperhead... meine Schwester hat ihre seit fast 5 Jahren und die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag...



naja das gleiche problem hatte ich auch letzte woche bei meienr copperhead, hab die dann halt mal ein bisschn "unsanft" behandelt also taste hochgehoben, von links druf gehämmert und jetzt gehts wieder...das is einfach das teild er linken maustaste was sich wohl verschiebt


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naga... schick, aber sicher sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn du die Tasten meinst, an die hab ich mich sofort gewöhnt. Ich finde auch ohne diese Trainer sofort die richtige Nummer. Ansonsten liegt sie perfekt in der Hand und an die höhere DPI hab ich mich auch sofort gewöhnt. Mal schauen wie das dann bei Shootern aussieht.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich erstmal eine Razer Imperator als Ersatz... auch eine bequeme Maus, merke ich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meine InEars sind gerade gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wirklich geniale Teile... nochmal um Längen besser als die MetroFi die ich vorher hatte. Glasklare Höhen, satter Bass, unglaublich gute Geräuschisolierung und mit den Schaumstoff-Aufsätzen halten die auch bombenfest. Kann ich soweit uneingeschränkt empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Kostenpunkt?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

60 in der Standardversion, 70 mit Mikro... sind imo aber auch jeden Euro wert, wenn man halbwegs bezahlbaren, guten Klang will.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Schon hart das so kleine Plastikteile soviel kosten... Ich dachte schon die Maus kostet viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Da kann man noch viel mehr ausgeben... das Vorzeigemodell von UltimateEars kostet mal eben schlappe $1350 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.ultimateears.com/_ultimateears/store/custom/ue18pro.php


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2010)

Nen bisschen breit in der Birne sind die aber schon oder?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Wer?


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nen bisschen breit in der Birne sind die aber schon oder?



Ich glaub das Ding hat ne Massagefunktion.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer?



Na diese Ultimate Ears typen... bei so einem Preis O_o


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Morge Test ich mal die Razer Naga im Vergleich zu ner 20€ Maus.




Ich weiss auch nicht was meiner Maus fehlt, die kann nach 3 Jahren doch nicht kaputt gehen,oder?
Meine billig Siemens-Maus in der Arbeit ist da präziser...


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht was meiner Maus fehlt, die kann nach 3 Jahren doch nicht kaputt gehen,oder?
> Meine billig Siemens-Maus in der Arbeit ist da präziser...



Also die 20&#8364; Euro Maus geht noch einwandfrei, bis auf die Mausradtaste, die öffnet manchmal 5 Firefox Tabs aufeinmal.

Edit: Mit den In-Ears kann man auch Fliegen und es ist ein Busticket, gültig rund um die Welt, hab ich gehört.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na diese Ultimate Ears typen... bei so einem Preis O_o



Naja, die $1350 Teile sind das absolute HighEnd-Segment... die kauft man sich ja nicht als Privatperson, das ist schon eher für Leute gedacht, die die beruflich brauchen.

Was anderes - jetzt ist mein DSL schon zum dritten mal in zwei Tagen weg. Und vermutlich lässt es sich wieder bis heute abend nicht blicken. Ich liebe die Telekom!


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, die $1350 Teile sind das absolute HighEnd-Segment... die kauft man sich ja nicht als Privatperson, das ist schon eher für Leute gedacht, die die beruflich brauchen.
> 
> Was anderes - jetzt ist mein DSL schon zum dritten mal in zwei Tagen weg. Und vermutlich lässt es sich wieder bis heute abend nicht blicken. Ich liebe die Telekom!



1&1 mag zwar keinen guten Support haben, aber ich kann mich wegen der Leistung nicht beschweren. Trotzdem hätte ich gerne KabelBW.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Jopp, von KabelBW höre ich auch nur gutes... mal schauen wer sich Rechte an den neuen Leitungen, die gerade bei uns verlegt werden, holt.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Wo wohnst du den? Bei uns wurden noch keine verlegt, so kleiner Kaff hier... Hoffe es werden überhaupt irgendwann welche verlegt.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

In einem kleinen Kaff ~ 25 Kilometer von Ulm...
Unser Bürgermeister hat sich ziemlich für die neuen Leitungen eingesetzt, weil ihn das lahme Internet auch nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du den? Bei uns wurden noch keine verlegt, so kleiner Kaff hier... Hoffe es werden überhaupt irgendwann welche verlegt.



Er in seinem Kaff da kann froh sein das die Strom haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ne 6k Leitung aber im Moment wenn ich was lade, lade ich mit 1,2 Mb/s , sonst mit 600kb ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Er in seinem Kaff da kann froh sein das die Strom haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ne 6k Leitung, aber dank der alten Leitung hab ich nur 360 Kb/s.

Er soll froh sein das sie einen Bürgermeister haben, sowas gibts bei uns nicht... Das nennt sich Ortsvorsteher xD


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Maus.

Beinahe jeder klick ist automatisch ein doppelklick (Ich klicke z. B. auf "Zurück" um eine vorige Internetseite zu betrachten und lande 2 Seiten zurück als nur eine)

Es nervt wirklich und es hat vor einer Woche begonnen ohne das ich was umgestellt habe. 

Habt ihr Antworten darauf?


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Kaputt.


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Nun, es ist zwar eine Antwort. Aber nicht sehr ausführlich.


----------



## Shadlight (12. Juni 2010)

bei uns werden auch bis ende Herbst 4 Orte mit Glasfaser ausgebaut aber unser Anbieter heißt dan Inexio.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, es ist zwar eine Antwort. Aber nicht sehr ausführlich.



Naja, was soll man groß sagen? Wenn die Taste bei einem Klick mehrmals reagiert, dann ist sie halt im Eimer ^^


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mit einen Messer dreck in den Ritzen der Maus rausgepullt (Oder wie man das schreibt). Und zumindest jetzt gibt es keine nervtötenden Doppelklicks. Mal sehen wie lange das Anhält, wenn es wieder passiert hol ich mir eine Reservemaus die mein Vater zusätzlich gekauft als er mir diese Maus gekauft hat.

Thx für die Antworten, obwohl sie nicht viel gebracht haben hast du wenigstens etwas geschrieben Arosk ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Woher soll ich wissen ob die Maus verdreckt ist? Da mußt du schon mehr Infos geben. Wars Schweiß oder ist das Teil mal ins Klo geflogen?


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Meine Antwort war nicht negativ gemeint, ich weiß nicht was es war. Es war Dunkelbraun und hatte die Konsistenz von Erde.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Meine Antwort war nicht negativ gemeint, ich weiß nicht was es war. Es war Dunkelbraun und hatte die Konsistenz von Erde.



Ist doch nicht so schlimm wenn das Ding mal ins Klo gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn Ihr etwas Spass beim spielen haben wollt, muesst Ihr immer dabei singen: Ich bin der Todesritter.. ich mach Sie alle tot.. tot.. tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gestern mit meinem Bruder Borderlands gespielt (aber macht auch kein Spass mehr) und haben beim toeten der Gegner immer gesungen: Ich bin der Todesritter.. ich mach Sie alle TOT TOT .. so lustig (:

@painschecks heute kommt die PM


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2010)

_Juhu..dann nehm ich mir nachher Zeit zum lesen :-)_


----------



## Erz1 (12. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage - macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich den Monitor (24Zoll, Full HD) per HDMI anschließe oder per DVI?
Würde mich mal stark interessieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage - macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich den Monitor (24Zoll, Full HD) per HDMI anschließe oder per DVI?
> Würde mich mal stark interessieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn es Monitor und Graka unterstützen kannst du über HMDI Sound übertragen.


----------



## Erz1 (12. Juni 2010)

Also einen bildlichen Unterschied würde es nicht geben?
Mein Monitor hat auch keine integrierten Boxen ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Also einen bildlichen Unterschied würde es nicht geben?
> Mein Monitor hat auch keine integrierten Boxen ^^



Soviel ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/iPhone-4-Offizielle-Testbilder-mit-der-5-Megapixel-Kamera-Galerie_43328901.html

Also, wenn da nichts nachbearbeitet worden ist. Finde ich die Qualitaet schon ziemlich gut (:


----------



## 4Xi (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook, ich moechte ein Notebook da meine Eltern getrennt sind und ich so oft zu meinem Vater gehe und im Sommer auch einfach mal draussen zocken moechte.
Koenntet ihr mir bitte einige Notebooks vorschlagen (Preis : 700 Euro / 1000 Fr.)
Es sollte WoW fluessig darstellen koennen wenn moeglich auf Hoher darstellung.


----------



## 4Xi (12. Juni 2010)

Ich persoenlich habe mir diese 2 rausgesucht.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp%252Bstylebody%252Bg62%252B130eg%252Bgutschein%252B3%252Bgaenge%252Bmenue?refcampaign_id=5681040b6abfeee2c5b47b0ffe0d2af1
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus%252Bx52jk%252Bsx006v?refcampaign_id=5681040b6abfeee2c5b47b0ffe0d2af1
Wie siehts mit denen aus reicht i3 oder doch eher ein teueres mit i5 ?
Und machts einen grossen unterschied wenn die Festplatte nur 5400 anstatt 7200 Umdrehungen hat?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Jopp, die Bilder von der iPhone 4 Kamera sehen echt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gespannt ob die 'echten' auch so gut aussehen.

Mein Inet ist übrigens immer noch nicht wieder da... langsam glaube ich dass die eine Leitung angebaggert haben.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, die Bilder von der iPhone 4 Kamera sehen echt gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist Online mit was?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Mobilfunk... ist allerdings nicht sonderlich schnell hier. Kein 3G, nur EDGE :/


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

4Xi schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich habe mir diese 2 rausgesucht.
> http://www.notebooks...5b47b0ffe0d2af1
> http://www.notebooks...5b47b0ffe0d2af1
> Wie siehts mit denen aus reicht i3 oder doch eher ein teueres mit i5 ?
> Und machts einen grossen unterschied wenn die Festplatte nur 5400 anstatt 7200 Umdrehungen hat?



7200er brauchst nicht unbedingt 

guck nach nem i5 430M und ATI Radeon 5470 aufwärts

http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptop-review-asus-x64v-nkmo-1114


----------



## 4Xi (12. Juni 2010)

Danke fuer die shcnelle Antwort.
Wie wuerde WoW auf einem von meinen vorgeschlagenen Notebooks laufen da 200 Euro doch noch recht viel sind, da ich noch nicht selbst verdiene.


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

naja das aus dem Test war n bissl teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guck einfach mal bei Geizhals oder notebooksbilliger nach einem um die 650 mit i5 430M und halt ATI 54xx aufwärts

evtl. noch bissl googln nach Tests


----------



## 4Xi (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+cx620+i5443w7p
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/asus+x64ja+jx088v+gamer+edition+36 (wieder recht teuer)
Das sind nochmal 2 wegen den 800 euro (1100 Fr.) das waehren 100 Fr. ueber meinem Budget das sollte ich eignetlich zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Notebooksbilliger.de kann man nicht verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2010)

_Peeh...eeehhm... _


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2010)

Aeehhhah ..


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

Ist das ein Geheimcode?


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Sie gucken Fußball und konnten nicht das 1:0 für England in der 4 Minute glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vielleicht stimmt das sogar ^^)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ja Xbox 360 Kontroller kann ich denn ihrgen wie am Pc anschlissen? gibst Kable oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Xi (12. Juni 2010)

Mit ctrl + Linksklick klappts.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (12. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab ja Xbox 360 Kontroller kann ich denn ihrgen wie am Pc anschlissen? gibst Kable oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Mit Funk?

Dafür gibts den hier Wireless Adapter oder im Paket: XBox 360 Wireless Controller für PC oder du kaufst einfach einen mit Kabel dran der geht auch so am PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste ja schon immer das ich einige Hohlköpfe in meinem Zug habe aber das was letztens einer gesagt hat, lies mich vor lachen fast zusammenbrechen:

"Man kann nen PC immer Übwachen sogar wenn man alle Kabel ab macht und Ihn drausen auf die Strasse Stellt, weil da ist ja so ne kleine Motherboardbatterie drin."

Zitat Ende


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, und er kann sogar ohne Internet Sachen runterladen...


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Hör mir mit 'Ohne Internet' auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hör mir mit 'Ohne Internet' auf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach, da war ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

Ich kann alles Hacken auch ohne Internet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2010)

Puh painschecks, das wird schwer. Muss grad Arena machen, Rank 3 mit 72 - 0 auf Arena Privat Server und morgen endet die Season (:

Von daher heut Nacht schreibe Ich sie dir.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Pfui - Privatserver.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2010)

Naja, bis Cataclysm ist eh nicht's mehr los und seitdem ich auf US bin , finde ich kein anstaendigen Mate und Privat Server naja. Ist Arena.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Level irgendwas ^^

Wenn ich nicht Montag, Mittwoch, darauf den Montag Arbeiten schreiben würde, würde ich meinen Schurken auf 80 Spielen equipen und nur BG machen ^^

Menno, ein G5 Gleitfuß löst sich an ner Ecke langsam ab, kann ich wieder Logitech anschreiben, sollen die neue schicken ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Yay, ich hab wieder Inet... Unglaublich wie schnell einem DSL Lite vorkommt, wenn man mal eine Weile mit EDGE unterwegs war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im selben Moment kam die SMS von o2 - 'Sie haben 80% ihres Datenvolumens erreicht, in kürze Drosselung gemäß der Tarifbedingungen' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

Wieviel wollen die dir denn Drosseln ? 1b/s ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Level irgendwas ^^
> 
> Wenn ich nicht Montag, Mittwoch, darauf den Montag Arbeiten schreiben würde, würde ich meinen Schurken auf 80 Spielen equipen und nur BG machen ^^
> 
> Menno, ein G5 Gleitfuß löst sich an ner Ecke langsam ab, kann ich wieder Logitech anschreiben, sollen die neue schicken ^^



die originalen sind Mist hatte sie gegen Hyperglides getauscht


----------



## Nebola (12. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> die originalen sind Mist hatte sie gegen Hyperglides getauscht



Bei mir kratzt immer irgendetwas unter der Maus, also nicht permanent, aber ich wisch mit der Hand paar mal übern Tisch und Maus, dann gehts kurz, dann fängt wieder an.

Staub oder so kanns eig net sein, was sind denn Hyperglides ?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wieviel wollen die dir denn Drosseln ? 1b/s ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das versuche ich gerade rauszufinden... es steht nur dabei, dass auf GPRS gedrosselt wird. Aber irgendwie ist EDGE ja auch GPRS... muss ich noch rausfinden, ansonsten merk ichs ja in ein paar Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bei mir kratzt immer irgendetwas unter der Maus, also nicht permanent, aber ich wisch mit der Hand paar mal übern Tisch und Maus, dann gehts kurz, dann fängt wieder an.
> 
> Staub oder so kanns eig net sein, was sind denn Hyperglides ?



ist halt nur die Firma gibt auch passende Glides/MouseSkatez für die G5 von SteelSeries , CorePad usw.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Boha, ich habe nun sowas von die Schnaue voll von dem Arena Server.

Ich war gerade Rank 3 mit 0 verlorenen. Ich spiele gegen ein Gegner, haetten gewonnen und was ist. Mein Partner kriegt ein Instant Disc, also kein Internet Disc, sondern von einem GM gekickt. Weil Rank 1 ist nen GM.

Also kA.. warum es Leute immer so noetig haben. Der GM kriegt aber von mir noch was zu hoeren, wenn ich morgen mit dem Admin spreche.


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2010)

Das ist das blöde an Privatservern :/


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist das blöde an Privatservern :/



Ja, aber da faellt der Montag aufn Dienstag. Das kannste mir glauben. Schreibt er mir noch so schlau, das er mir den Log schicken will. Der kann mich mal.

Mein Partner kriegt ein GM Disc. Was ist. Arena verloren, ich bin ueberhaupt nicht gestorben ~

Also wenn, ne.. ich kann auch ganz anders. Und das sogar viel besser. Bin naemlich der schwarze Hai unter den ganzen weissen hier, also wie bei den Schafen nur umgekehrt,

weil bei sowas reagiere ich elektrisch. Bei Unstimmigkeiten meiner Art, da hat kannste nicht einfach sagen.. ne ist okay, da musste halt. Das die sehen koennen, oh oh.. mit dem koennen wir nicht so einfach.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juni 2010)

Das ist nen P-Server :O


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das ist nen P-Server :O



Was hat das denn damit zu tun?


----------



## Nebola (13. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit zu tun?



Weils da um nix geht, scheiß drauf wenn irgend nen Spacken meint er muss auf nem P-Server erster sein, und deswegen andere kicken oder so.

Da geht es um nix, was man auf nem P-Server erreicht, kann man nicht erfolg nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Weils da um nix geht, scheiß drauf wenn irgend nen Spacken meint er muss auf nem P-Server erster sein, und deswegen andere kicken oder so.
> 
> Da geht es um nix, was man auf nem P-Server erreicht, kann man nicht erfolg nennen
> 
> ...



Es geht hier ums Prinzip Nebola. Ums menschliche. 

Morgen endet die Season um 20:00 und wenn wir gewonnen haetten und noch ein Game darauf, waeren wir Rank 1 gewesen mit einer Statistik von 74 - 0. Ob ich jetzt auf einem Live Server gegen schlechte Leute gewinne oder auf einem Privat Server das bleibt das gleiche.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht hier ums Prinzip Nebola. Ums menschliche.
> 
> Morgen endet die Season um 20:00 und wenn wir gewonnen haetten und noch ein Game darauf, waeren wir Rank 1 gewesen mit einer Statistik von 74 - 0. Ob ich jetzt auf einem Live Server gegen schlechte Leute gewinne oder auf einem Privat Server das bleibt das gleiche.



Klar gehts ums menschliche. Sowas gehört sich auch nicht das weiß ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine nur man soll sich nicht über Idioten aufregen die net mal auf nem P-Server verlieren können.

Aber Auf nem P-Server gut zu sein, ich nicht das gleiche finde ich ^^


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Klar gehts ums menschliche. Sowas gehört sich auch nicht das weiß ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war schon auf Stormscale unter den Top 10 und gegen viele Leute auch auf US Duelle gemacht gegen gute Spieler und dabei gewonnen. Von daher interessiert mich das nicht mehr.


----------



## eMJay (13. Juni 2010)

hey!

Mir ist es schon 2x passiert dass wenn ich vorne am Gehäuse etwas an den USB anschließ, dass mein Rechner einfach neustartet. Jemand ein Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## muehe (13. Juni 2010)

hmm MB Treiber aktualisieren

ansonsten wenn noch frei Front USB mal intern umstöpseln


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juni 2010)

Kann mir wer ein paar kurze Fragen zum Ipod Touch beantworten? ^^

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 2G und dem 3G? Hab bisher gehört, dass der 3G kürzere Akkuzeit hat etc. und ist der 3G teurer als der 2G?
Sind 8GB genug? Hab zwar ne umfassende Musiksammlung, aber die kann ich ja aber wechseln, wie sieht das mit den Apps aus etc. Und geht darauf auch MSN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man normale 3,5 Klinkenstecker benutzen oder haben die wieder ne Special Version alà Sony Ericsson? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke im vorraus.^^


----------



## Nebola (13. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer ein paar kurze Fragen zum Ipod Touch beantworten? ^^
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 2G und dem 3G? Hab bisher gehört, dass der 3G kürzere Akkuzeit hat etc. und ist der 3G teurer als der 2G?
> Sind 8GB genug? Hab zwar ne umfassende Musiksammlung, aber die kann ich ja aber wechseln, wie sieht das mit den Apps aus etc. Und geht darauf auch MSN?
> ...



Akkulaufzeit sollte glaub länger oder gleich sein.
Teuer glaube ich auch paar Euro.
Ich habe 16 GB, wenn du Videos und sowas drauf hast + Musik viele Apps, sind 8Gb schnell voll, frag mal Espcap.
MSN geht, 3,5mm Klingenbuchse.


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn sie mit dem Akku gleich verfahren sind wie mit dem im iPhone sollte der etwas stärker sein.
Aber : Es gibt keinen iTouch 3G mit 8 oder 16 GB. Nur die neusten 32 und 64 GB Modelle haben die neue Hardware.
8 GB sind akzeptabel, aber schon recht schnell voll. Ich hab 4-5 GB allein mit Apps belegt, ein paar hundert Songs noch oben drauf und der Speicher ist relativ voll. Aber es geht, ein Kumpel hat ein iPhone Classic mit 4 GB, der hat Speicherprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber die Frage ob du wirklich jetzt einen willst. Es ist quasi sicher, dass im September/Oktober die neue Generation rauskommt...


----------



## eMJay (13. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm MB Treiber aktualisieren
> 
> ansonsten wenn noch frei Front USB mal intern umstöpseln


Ok.
Muss dann mal ausprobieren.
Treiber ist aktuell.
Kann eigentlich nicht am Treiber liegen, dass der Rechner wie bei reset neustartet.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juni 2010)

Sind auch knapp 4 Monate bestimmt. Und ohne Musik werde ich das nicht überleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, kommt auch drauf an, was die neue Generation kann bzw. können wird. ^^

Also ich hab mein Handy bisher mit 3GB Musik belegt, da ist alles bei und auch vieles, was eher eingetauscht wird. ^^
Also 8GB müssten eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist aber die Frage ob du wirklich jetzt einen willst. Es ist quasi sicher, dass im September/Oktober die neue Generation rauskommt...


Und die ist möglicherweise sogar günstiger als die alte. Das einzige was ich habe ist ein iPod Nano 5G. Der 4G war 40€ teurer als die neue Generation. Muss natürlich für den IPod Touch nicht zutreffen, aber möglich wäre es.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juni 2010)

Der neue Touch soll doch ne Kamera oder so bekommen


----------



## EspCap (13. Juni 2010)

Jopp, es gab zumindest DVTs damit... aber die kursieren schon seit Ewigkeiten und zumindest bei den DVTs sah es nicht gerade nach einem finalen Produkt aus.
Ist also fraglich ob das schon in der nächsten Gen kommt. Vermutlich wird aber ein besseres Display und der A4 drin sein.


----------



## muehe (13. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Sind auch knapp 4 Monate bestimmt. Und ohne Musik werde ich das nicht überleben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 kannst den automtischen Neustart halt mal ausstellen und auf nen BSOD warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte vorhin einen Bluescreen, direkt nach dem starten:
Page_Fault_in_a_nonpaged_Area. (windows Xp)

Weiß einer, was da das Problem sein kann?


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Juni 2010)

gibt es irgentwo nen livestream zum spiel grad im netz?


----------



## Rethelion (13. Juni 2010)

Probiers mal mit Zatoo, falls die Verbindung nicht überlastet ist.


----------



## muehe (13. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b7-9y8IYrM&NR=1


----------



## Niranda (14. Juni 2010)

Ist die Anmeldung bei meineSchufa.de eig. kostenlos oder nicht?!
Am Anfang steht: 4free und beim Registrieren steht iwas mit 19euro...


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorhin einen Bluescreen, direkt nach dem starten:
> Page_Fault_in_a_nonpaged_Area. (windows Xp)
> 
> Weiß einer, was da das Problem sein kann?



Nein, die Fehlermeldung ist so Aussagekräftig wie ne faule Banane.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich bei einem selbstgebautem Pc Windows installieren möchte muss ich doch einfach cd rein und dann normal installieren oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann die Maus nur empfehlen, das Ding liegt so gut in der Hand und ist übelst präzise <3


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ist die Anmeldung bei meineSchufa.de eig. kostenlos oder nicht?!
> Am Anfang steht: 4free und beim Registrieren steht iwas mit 19euro...



Der Online Zugang kostet einmalig 18,50.

Ein Bonitätsauskunft per Post kostet auch 18,50.

Lediglich die Datenübersicht von deiner Person kannst du kostenlos per Post anfordern, musst aber vorher das Formular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und per Post mit einer Ausweiskopie an die Schufa schicken.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juni 2010)

whazzuuup?


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei einem selbstgebautem Pc Windows installieren möchte muss ich doch einfach cd rein und dann normal installieren oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Japp. Einfach von der DVD booten und dann ganz normal installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 direkt nach einen traurigem Smiley antwortet man mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann werde ich diese Woche endlich wieder einen Pc haben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach einer 4 monatigen Odysse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Morgen kann man das neue iPhone dann vorbestellen, jippi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2010)

Ich überleg mir wie ichs mach wenn ich die Tarife seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen, wie es hier ist. In USA ist es mit den Handy's ganz anders. Zum Beispiel kann man direkt ueber apple.com das neue iPhone bestellen.

Von daher mal schauen :x


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir wie ichs mach wenn ich die Tarife seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am besten garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe kein Bock mehr, Mittwoch Mathearbeit, Annuitätentilgung, Renten auf/abbau, Rentenendwerte....

Gnahh


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab in den nächsten zwei Wochen 6 Arbeiten... und irgendwann sollte ich auch noch meine GFS halten bzw. überhaupt erstmal machen.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab keine mehr bei mir sind schon fast Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auch. Das ist ja das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir ist es der Segen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir wie ichs mach wenn ich die Tarife seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.golem.de/1006/75770.html


----------



## 4Xi (14. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mir ein neues Notebook kaufen und wollte euch mal um Rat fragen.
Reicht es fuer WoW?
Reicht es auch fuer modernere Spiele?
Preis/Leistung?


*ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]*


Prozessor: Intel i5 430 2,20 / Turboboost bis 2,53

Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR3 (1066)

Display: Glaenzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT) 16" (ist nicht so schlimm da ich zuhause einen 24" 1080p Bildschirm habe)

Grafik: DirectX 11 DDR3 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730 1GB

Festplatte: 320GB 5400 rpm

Laufwerk: DVD Super Multi Brenner

Schnittstellen:
2x USB 2.0
1x USB 3.0
VGA 
HDMI
E-SATA
Card Reader 8in1 (SD/miniSD/MMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo/MS Pro Duo/xD)
ExpressCard-Slot

Kommunikation: 10 MBit/s, 100 MBit/s, 1000 Mbit/s 
Eingebautes Wireless-LAN (WLAN) Standard pre-n 802.11 b/g/n mit bis zu 300 Mbit/s (WEP, WPA und WPA2 Verschlüsselung) 

Sound: Altec Lansing Soundsystem, SRS Premium Sound
3D Audio

Ausstattung: 2.0 Megapixel Web – Videokamera 
Ziffernblock

Akkulaufzeit: -3 Std.

Gewicht: 2,7 kg


670 EUR

Falls ihr noch mehr Angaben wissen wollt einfach fragen.



Gruss 4Xi


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.golem.de/1006/75770.html



Jopp, schon gesehn... auch wenn die Preise der iPhones für die einzelnen Tarife jetzt noch nicht dabeistehen. Muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juni 2010)

@4Xi Ist für den Preis sicherlich das beste Notebook. Imo eine gute Wahl, allerdings bin ich nicht so bewandert was Notebooks angeht.


----------



## 4Xi (14. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse RTL. Werbung, Werbung, Werbung, ... Werbung. Achja. Werbung.

Aber Italien wird bekacken 2:0 oder 2:1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche looser, sowas ist Weltmeister, pah.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2010)

Hm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Das ja echt nicht schoen.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich hasse RTL. Werbung, Werbung, Werbung, ... Werbung. Achja. Werbung.
> 
> Aber Italien wird bekacken 2:0 oder 2:1
> 
> ...



Bei der WM2006 wären sie eigentlich eh im Achtelfinale rausgeflogen. Aber was solls, Hauptsache Paraguay gewinnt. Sympatische Truppe und außerdem ist italienischer Fußball unglaublich hässlich anzuschauen. Dämliches Gemauere.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei der WM2006 wären sie eigentlich eh im Achtelfinale rausgeflogen. Aber was solls, Hauptsache Paraguay gewinnt. Sympatische Truppe und außerdem ist italienischer Fußball unglaublich hässlich anzuschauen. Dämliches Gemauere.



qft

Leider 1:1 nun.

Aber ich glaub an die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juni 2010)

Italien wird übrigens 2:1 spielen, da ich darauf gewettet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Italien wird übrigens 2:1 spielen, da ich darauf gewettet habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, haha, hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene nix da, Ich sage 2:1 für Paraguay. ^^


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht das nur aus wie Chrome oder ist das Chrome? Bei mir lässt mich Chrome immer noch ohne die Meldung durch...


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Mit Oprea komme ich ohne Meldung drauf, aber dann Schreit mein GDATA. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2010)

Gleich ist der Vorverkaufs Start vom iPhone 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso meine MX518 ein sehr leisen, aber hörbaren dauerpiepton von sich gibt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2010)

Nöp, vielleicht ist ja ne Bombe drin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Juni 2010)

Boah endlich hab ich meine Ergebnisse bekommen, habs schon fast nicht mehr ausgehalten.
GA1: 93
GA2:88
WISO:61


Zum Glück zählt WISO nur 20% und somit stehe ich auf einem guten 2er; kann eigentlich gar nichts mehr schief gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (15. Juni 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso meine MX518 ein sehr leisen, aber hörbaren dauerpiepton von sich gibt?



Nein


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso meine MX518 ein sehr leisen, aber hörbaren dauerpiepton von sich gibt?



RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Boah endlich hab ich meine Ergebnisse bekommen, habs schon fast nicht mehr ausgehalten.



Sieht gut aus, herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Boah endlich hab ich meine Ergebnisse bekommen, habs schon fast nicht mehr ausgehalten.
> GA1: 93
> GA2:88
> WISO:61
> ...



Ganz dumme Frage: Was ist das? xD

Edit: Bei mir kommt bei Hardwareluxx nichts... liegt wahrscheinlich dran das Ads sowieso geblockt werden.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon den neuen Mac Mini gesehen, den es seit heute gibt? Verdammt sieht der nice aus...
Nur schade, dass er dabei mal eben ~300 Euro teurer geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.apple.com/de/macmini/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ganz dumme Frage: Was ist das? xD
> 
> Edit: Bei mir kommt bei Hardwareluxx nichts... liegt wahrscheinlich dran das Ads sowieso geblockt werden.



Sind die Ergebnisse von meiner FISI-Prüfung;
GA1=Fachbezogen
GA2=Allg. Technisches
WISO=Wirtschaft und Sozialkunde;unverständlich wie ich da so schlecht war^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist er völlig uninteressant. Für den gleichen Preis gibts ein identisch ausgestattetes MacBook.
Meiner Meinung nach hat der MacMini so keine Berechtigung mehr.


----------



## Dropz (15. Juni 2010)

---->Link<----- bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er völlig uninteressant. Für den gleichen Preis gibts ein identisch ausgestattetes MacBook.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat der MacMini so keine Berechtigung mehr.



Ich sehe da kein Problem. Auf US kostet der 699 Dollar, also gerade mal 100 Dollar teurer geworden und spiele grad sowieso mit dem Gedanke mir einen zu kaufen. Von daher kommt das passend!

Sogar nun mit HDMI Anschluss Wooooot!!! Geil.

und ab heute kann man nun das brandneue iPhone 4 vorbestellen!


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juni 2010)

US, das ist der Punkt. In Deutschlands sinds halt direkt ZWEIHUNDERTSECHZIG Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich interessieren US-Preise absolut nicht bzw. nur als Vergleichswert. Schließlich kaufe ich entsprechende Geräte hier und nicht in den Staaten.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> US, das ist der Punkt. In Deutschlands sinds halt direkt ZWEIHUNDERTSECHZIG Euro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immerhin zahlt Ihr den Staaten nur 570 Euro fuer das Ding. Nur wenn der Zoll das bemerkt , dann ja.

Aber leider sind die hohen Preisen dem schlechten Eurokurs zu verdanken und eine ziemliche Frechheit. 

Finde den Preis sehr angemessen, aber im Euro. Nee, zu teuer.

Nur hat Apple selber mit den Preisen gar nichts am Hut. Sie muessen sich anpassen.

Wie man auf CHIP lesen kann. Kriegt man das iPhone 4 sogar fuer 600 Euro in England.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juni 2010)

Ein schwacherer Euro macht am Ende keine knapp 50% Preissteigerung aus. Wenn ich das Gerät importieren würde, würde ich US-Preis OHNE Steuern + deutscher Mehrwertsteuer zahlen. Natürlich sind US-Preise immer ohne Steuern, aber am Ende bleiben immer noch 100$ vs. 260€ Preissteigerung, was meiner Meinung nach in absolut keiner Relation steht.


----------



## Erz1 (15. Juni 2010)

Wobei ich da eher ein Macbook holen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm. Wenn ich gerade so überlege - die mobile Computereinheit in der Schule wo ich Praktikum gemacht habe war sehr amüsant. 512 MB Ram und einen One Core Prozessor mit Windows Vista gespeckt - Bootzeit bis zur maximalen Verwendung: 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht zu vergessen --> Der Horror Internet Explorer. xD


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ein schwacherer Euro macht am Ende keine knapp 50% Preissteigerung aus. Wenn ich das Gerät importieren würde, würde ich US-Preis OHNE Steuern + deutscher Mehrwertsteuer zahlen. Natürlich sind US-Preise immer ohne Steuern, aber am Ende bleiben immer noch 100$ vs. 260€ Preissteigerung, was meiner Meinung nach in absolut keiner Relation steht.



Selbe kannste bei dem iPhone sagen. 600 Euro zu 1050-1200 Euro stehen auch in keinem Vergleich. Deutschland war schon immer teurer und wird auch leider so bleiben.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juni 2010)

Diese 1050€ waren eh Humbugpreise. Bei T-Mobile kostet das iPhone 4 mit Vertrag zwischen 1 und 399€. Unlocked ist es afaik bisher nicht zu haben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte letztens öfter mal Computerabstürze direkt nach dem einschalten...
Jetzt hab ich Virenscan gemacht und einige Viren (adware) wurden gefunden.
Meine Frage:
Können sie für die Abstürze verantwortlich gewesen sein?
Wie hab ich mir die eingefangen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2010)

iPhone vorbestellen - Fehlanzeige.

Nach jedem 2. mal Error oder Timeout. Ich liebe es.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das kann man mal sowas von vergessen, ich werds morgen oder die Tage bestellen ...


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juni 2010)

Bei dem Ansturm den sie sicher grad erleben kein Wunder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2010)

Du brauchst bestimmt Flash zum bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2010)

Hehe, nein.

Es laedt halt immer so schwul. Ich weiss auch net, dann sieht man oben schon in der Adresse: /error

Koennte reinschlagen ;p

Wenigstens weiss ich jetzt in und auswendig wie meine Telefonnummer ist, wo ich Wohne usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens öfter mal Computerabstürze direkt nach dem einschalten...
> Jetzt hab ich Virenscan gemacht und einige Viren (adware) wurden gefunden.
> Meine Frage:
> Können sie für die Abstürze verantwortlich gewesen sein?
> Wie hab ich mir die eingefangen?



Woher sollen wir wissen, wie du dir die eingefangen hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das die dein System zum Absturz bringen, glaube ich eher weniger. Von Vorteil sind sie trotzdem nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was verstehst du eigentlich unter Absturz? Gab es einen Neustart oder was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Woher sollen wir wissen, wie du dir die eingefangen hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bluescreeens und jedes Mal ein anderer Grund.
Was komisch ist:
Erst war es nur bei einem Nutzer, nach ner Zeit auch beim anderen.
Abstürze kommen wie gesagt immer direkt nach dem anmelden (ca. bei 25% der Logins), und wenn ich dann restarte kommt kein Bluescreen mehr.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juni 2010)

Du kannst mir mal die Dump-Datei des Bluescreens irgendwo hochladen, wenn du willst und mir den Link per PM schicken. Dann debugge ich mal rein. Vielleicht sieht man ja was aufschlussreiches. Ab und zu ist das der Fall.
Ansonsten bietet es sich auch an, den Verifier zu starten um zusätzliche Informationen über einen eventuell verursachenden Treiber zu erhalten. Einfach unter Start -> Ausführen mal "verifier" eingeben.

Zwecks Einstellungen einfach mal Google bemühen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juni 2010)

Werde ich mal machn, danke.
Mal sehen, obs an den Treibern liegt.
Mal ein Bluescreen, aber wie gesagt, is jedesmal anders.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juni 2010)

http://icrontic.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-50966.html

Vielleicht hilft das. 8E Errorcodes sind leider nicht immer eindeutig auszumachen. Das kann am Ende fast alles sein. Bei einigen hats geholfen, vllt. auch bei dir.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juni 2010)

Das kannst du so vergessen. Das ist nicht aussagekräftig. Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste man mit dem Debugging-Tool von Microsoft in das Dump-File reindebuggen. Dieses Dump-File liegt im Windows-Ordner.
Sollte ein volles Abbild erstellt worden sein, was glaube ich @default so eingestellt ist, dann müsstest du es wie gesagt irgendwo hochladen. Denn dann umfasst es unter Umständen mehrere hundert MB. Aber darüber kann man ab und an nähere Infos herausfinden. Besonders interessant ist der call stack zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juni 2010)

Heute hab ich keine Zeit mehr, ich werde das mal morgen alles probieren.
Noch ne Frage:
Wo kann man den WIndows Ordner finden?


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2010)

lol was ich ja immer lustig finde ... die leutz stellenhier anfragen rein , aber sie wissen es immer besser.

"Mein Kollege Z hat mir empfohlen ..." und "Der Freund eines Freundes, dessen Schwester hat gesagt..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer dat selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heute hab ich keine Zeit mehr, ich werde das mal morgen alles probieren.
> Noch ne Frage:
> Wo kann man den WIndows Ordner finden?


Meistens unter C: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meistens unter C:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double Post OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Z O M F G !!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!1!!!1!!!11!!1!einself


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2010)

Stell dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2010)

Kaspersky 2011 ist ja auch gut drauf. 


'Die Datenbanken sind stark veraltet'. 
Ich update. 
Holy Crap sind deine Datenbanken alt. Updaten! 
Ich update. 
Datenbanken veraltet!


----------



## Crucial² (16. Juni 2010)

Aloah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Aloah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Holá


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

LOL xD


----------



## Dropz (16. Juni 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Kabel für Festplatten, Laufwerk(S-ATA und Strom), Haupstromzufuhr(24-Pin) und CPU (4/8 Pin auf dem Mainboard) anschließen

Dieser satz stammt aus einer netten nachricht eines users,wie ich meinen pc zusammenbaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun stellt sich bei mir und meinem Kabelsalat,der mir als Laie einige Schwierigkeiten bereitet, die Frage; Stoooom? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also bis jetzt hab ich es geschafft das Netzteil mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht das Laufwerk und die Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (S-ATA ist aber verbunden) .Nur wie gesagt finde ich auf dem Mainboard keine kompatiblen Anschlüsse für die mit dem Netzteil gelieferten Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl diese sogar mit CPU,PCI usw beschriftet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Ne frage hat wer von euch Itunes Account? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (16. Juni 2010)

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Was willst du denn vom Netzteil schon viel an das Mainboard anschließen? Einmal der fette 24polige ATX-Stecker und der 4/8 polige Stecker für die CPU. Das war es!
Ansonsten werden die Laufwerke mit dem Netzteil verbunden um die Stromzufuhr herzustellen. Und dann werden die Laufwerke mit dem Mainboard verbunden, um die Kommunikation sicherzustellen.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Wo PCI dransteht passt das Kabel im übrigen an die Grafikkarte. 

Mal ganz nebenbei: Liest du auch die Gebrauchsanweisungen die mitgeliefert werden? Mein Silverstone Netzteil hatte da ne tolle bebilderte Anleitung dabei. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei einem so teuren Seasonic nicht der Fall wäre.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Advanced A.I verschlechtert die Grafik sichtbar?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn AI für Artificial Intelligence steht sicherlich nicht, wird höchstens die Framerates drücken weil die CPU mehr Arbeit bekommt.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn AI für Artificial Intelligence steht sicherlich nicht, wird höchstens die Framerates drücken weil die CPU mehr Arbeit bekommt.



Nein, ich rede vom Shaderreplacement von ATI Karten.

Im Endeffekt ist es das gleiche. Und nein, es bringt mir mehr Frames, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Qualität stark darunter leidet... Im Endeffekt kommts ja darauf auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sind die Ladezeiten für viele Spiele drastisch verkürzt.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Wat? Wo hast du das denn ausgegraben?
Jetzt seh ichs im Treiber... keine Ahnung was das ist. Bei mir ists auf Standard.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böser Link <.<


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Mit künstlicher Intelligenz war ich gar nicht so weit weg. Ich denke eher, dass da die GPU teile der AI-Berechnung übernehmen kann. Am Ende wirds evtl. Leistung kosten, Bildqualität aber nicht.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Eben nicht, es kostet keine Leistung, sondern weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab aber schon oft gelesen das Advanced A.I auf kosten der Bildqualität geht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Nein das ist der Anfang vom Ende.




Terminator *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein das ist der Anfang vom Ende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bald übernehmen die Grafikkarten die Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Hätte ich kein Problem mit, irgendwann stürzen die Treiber ab und dann ist die Herrschaft vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hätte ich kein Problem mit, irgendwann stürzen die Treiber ab und dann ist die Herrschaft vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder die Heatpipes geben den Geist auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juni 2010)

Ja. Ich hab meinen Ferienjob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geld - Ipod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Geiler Liefertermin.

iPhone 4: 2 Juli

Konnts net vorbestellen gestern.

Seite ist als abgeschmiert und am Ende der Bestellung kam als eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Die eine Woche länger wirst du wohl überleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Solang bis Ich keinen mit dem iPhone rumlaufen seh, ist es ok (:

Aber Ich glaub der Grund war. Man muss bei der Bestellung die social security number eingeben. Vergleichbar mit dem Personalausweis in Deutschland.
Nur man kann ueber die Nummer sehen, wie seine Credit History ist. Wenn noch nichts drauf ist, keine Zahlungen usw. kriegt man nichts.
Als Neuer natuerlich schwierig, man kann so nichts aufbauen, weil keiner einem was gibt. Und bei jedem Versuch die Nummer einzugeben und es nicht angenommen wird. Wird ein Minus auf das Konto vermerkt ...


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Solang bis Ich keinen mit dem iPhone rumlaufen seh, ist es ok (:



Einfach nicht nach draußen gehen, passt schon!


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hätte ich kein Problem mit, irgendwann stürzen die Treiber ab und dann ist die Herrschaft vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



VPU RECOVER!!! WE ARE DOOMED


----------



## Niranda (16. Juni 2010)

Google ist sehr durchdacht... glaubt man zumindest =/


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juni 2010)

Wie bekomme ich meine Buffed.de Ansicht wieder normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

1:0 Schweiz gegen Spanien, haha! Ganz groß!

@Shefa Hatte das auch letztens, Browser neustarten hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn mit den ganzen Mannschaften los.

Spanien, Frankreich, England, Italien. ~


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Frankreich war eh nie Favorit und Italien eigentlich auch net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brasilien war auch net grad stark, das gleiche Argentinien. Waren auch nur Arbeitssiege. Wenn man die WM nach der Vorrunde beenden würde, wären die deutschen Weltmeister. War mit Abstand die stärkste Leistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Naja, Australien ist aber auch kein Gegner, ist doch logisch.

Aber Schweizer können Fußball spielen ? ich bin überrascht, was kommt als nächstes. Man versteht was Sie sagen ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Absturz...
Ich hab Norton Security Scan initalisieren lassen, weil ich afk war (normal klick ich immer weg) wos dann initalisiert war gabs nen Absturz. Beim nächsten mal woltle ichs weg machen...wieder Absturz und wieder.
Jetzt ist es gelöscht.
Kann es sein, dass Norton für die Crash verantwortlich ist?
http://www.fareastgizmos.com/computing/millions_of_computers_crash_after_nortons_antivirus_latest_update.php
Kann das damit was zu tun haben?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja, Australien ist aber auch kein Gegner, ist doch logisch.


Nordkorea auch nicht und trotzdem nur 2:1.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

wtf... drückst auf bearbeiten und dann gibts nen neuen post >_>


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Doppelpost!

Petz ich.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> wtf... drückst auf bearbeiten und dann gibts nen neuen post >_>



Aber gegen Nordkorea haben wir jetzt nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir könnten das Öl Leck von BP doch eigentlich mit unnützen HTC's stopfen.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan will nur schnell 5k Post's haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber gegen Nordkorea haben wir jetzt nicht gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder warum nicht iPads und iPhones. Sind doch eh unnuetzlich ;p


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kyragan will nur schnell 5k Post's haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SNAP! Ertappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oder warum nicht iPads und iPhones. Sind doch eh unnuetzlich ;p


Wir können auch Nokia reintun, oder Satios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber HTC hat halt die perfekte Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> SNAP! Ertappt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh einfach ins WoW Forum und Spam nur Scheiß, da ist das normal.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Ne, da setzt bei mir ne natürliche Abwehrreaktion ein. Dieses Forum kann und will ich nicht betreten.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Also eigentlich würde ich es begrüßen, wenn man das Ölloch mit gewissen Leuten stopfen würde. Zum einen die Betreiber, die rücksichtslos und profitgeil irgendwelche Löcher in Tiefen bohren müssen, für die es im Fall der Fälle nicht im Ansatz nen Plan B gibt. Und zum anderen die Politiker, die sich um alles scheren, nur nicht um die Sachen, die wichtig wären, eine Welt zu erhalten, auf der auch in Zukunft noch Leben existieren kann.

Genau damit sollte man die Löcher stopfen. Und wenn noch welche übrig bleiben, können wir sie mit dem IPad erschlagen.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Klingt nach nem Plan! Bin ich dabei!


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Zum einen die Betreiber, die rücksichtslos und profitgeil irgendwelche Löcher in Tiefen bohren müssen, für die es im Fall der Fälle nicht im Ansatz nen Plan B gibt.



Das mit dem Bohren hat überhaupt nichts mit der Katastrophe an sich zu tun. Ausser halt kein Loch > keine Katastrophe, dass meine ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

http://www.dict.cc/?s=mach+ihn+platt

Ich hab ja nichts gegen Leute, die gerne bei Websiten helfen, diese zu verbessern.

Aber hoert Euch mal bei Deutsch die Tonaufnahme an, wie es ausgesprochen wird. 

Kein Wunder warum wir immer noch als Nazis beschimpft werden ;p


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bohren hat überhaupt nichts mit der Katastrophe an sich zu tun. Ausser halt kein Loch > keine Katastrophe, dass meine ich aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, hat es sehr wohl. Es geht schlicht und ergreifend um die Tiefe, in der gebohrt wurde. Und genau diese Tiefe macht es bislang fast unmöglich, etwas zu unternehmen.
Wenn es keine Technik gibt, um ein solches Bohrloch bei einen Unfall abzusichern, dann darf an dieser Stelle nicht gebohrt werden. Ist doch das einfachste der Welt.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Klar, gibts eine Technik. Du stueplst ein Rohr drueber und laesst das mit schnell wirkendem Beton befuellen. Das Rohr kannste im Nachhinein dann wegschmeissen, aber Hauptsache das Loch ist dann dicht. 

Zwar ist es mit der Tiefe schwer, es runter zu holen. Deshalb kannste bis oben hin mit einem Rohr schnell wirkenden Beton reinfuellen und das Loch zu machen.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Anscheinend ja nicht, weil es keine Garantie dafür gibt dass das Rohr an Stelle x abbricht. So weit unten wie es abgebrochen ist ist halt nix mit Beton rein.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja nicht, weil es keine Garantie dafür gibt dass das Rohr an Stelle x abbricht. So weit unten wie es abgebrochen ist ist halt nix mit Beton rein.



Deshalb nimmst du ein dickeres Rohr. Das stuelpst du einfach drueber. Am Ende kannste es eh wegschmeissen, wenn der Beton wieder nach oben kommt.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar, gibts eine Technik.



Klar...man lässt die 8 Millionen Liter/Tag einfach rausfließen und unternimmt halbherzige, unausgeklügelte Versuche dagegen...

Ganz offensichtlich gibt es KEINE funktionierende Technik...


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Ich will dir versichern, dass es in Deutschland mit Sicherheit nach 2 Tagen schon geschlossen waer.

Aber anscheinend sind die Amerikaner mit dem Wissen nicht so weit, wie Andere.

Stand hier wieder mit dem Bild wissen anzukommen, dass es keine Technik gibt. Sollte man vielleicht drueber nachdenken, eine Idee beizubringen.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Doch, hat es sehr wohl. Es geht schlicht und ergreifend um die Tiefe, in der gebohrt wurde. Und genau diese Tiefe macht es bislang fast unmöglich, etwas zu unternehmen.
> Wenn es keine Technik gibt, um ein solches Bohrloch bei einen Unfall abzusichern, dann darf an dieser Stelle nicht gebohrt werden. Ist doch das einfachste der Welt.



Nein. Es liegt daran das BP Kosten gespart hat für Sicherheits funtionen. Nach der Funtion "Drückst du rotes button wenn was ist" Das, dass Loch verschließt, bzw verschlossen hätte.

Diese Technik, hätte ein paar Millionen gekostet. Da frag ich mich nur, bezahle ich paar Milionen, oder lieber die Größte umwelt katastrophe der Usa. Wie man es ebend möchte.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn es irgendeinen klugen Kopf auf der Welt geben würde, der auch nur den Hauch einer Idee hätte, wie man das Loch stopfen kann, dann wäre es bereits gestopft. Ein dickes Rohr mit Beton ist ja gut und schön.
Leider liegen da noch ein paar Tiefenmeter dazwischen. Ein Faktor, der nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Es gibt schlicht keine perfekte Lösung. Was glaubst du, was dir der Öl-Multi bezahlen würde, wenn du ihm einen 100%igen Lösungsvorschlag liefern könntest? Schon allein deswegen kannst du versichert sein, daß sich hier nicht nur die USA Gedanken über Lösungen macht, sondern jeder weltweit, der auch nur annährend qualifiziert ist.

Und auch wenn es demnächst behoben ist, so kommt es reichlich spät. Es ist absolut inakzeptabel, dass man sich über solche Sachen erst Gedanken macht, nach dem der halbe Ozean mit Öl vollgelaufen ist. Und genau davon habe ich 
geredet. Ungeachtet aller Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, deren Einhaltung sowieso selbstverständlich sein muss, dürfen solche Löcher nur an Stellen gebohrt werden, die auch im Szenario "Austretendes Öl" schnell zugänglich sind, um den Schaden ohne Umwege beheben zu können.

Meiner Meinung nach gehören sämtliche verantwortliche Personen ohne Umwege an die Wand gestellt.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nein. Es liegt daran das BP Kosten gespart hat für Sicherheits funtionen. Nach der Funtion "Drückst du rotes button wenn was ist" Das, dass Loch verschließt, bzw verschlossen hätte.
> 
> Diese Technik, hätte ein paar Millionen gekostet. Da frag ich mich nur, bezahle ich paar Milionen, oder lieber die Größte umwelt katastrophe der Usa. Wie man es ebend möchte.



Wie ich oben geschrieben habe: Mit einer Sicherheitsvorrichtung verminderst du das Risiko. Das die aber auch versagen kann, sollte dir klar sein. Und dann muss das Loch erreichbar sein. Um das geht es und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Bei so einer Art Bohrung muss es ein Buch geben da steht:

Als erstes dies tun, wenn das versagt

dann das und wenn das veragt,

dann dies tun.

Das muesste solange gehen, bis des Loch zu waere.

Aber wie man sieht sind das jetzt schon knapp 6 oder 7 Wochen wo das Oel staendig raussprudelt und nicht in kleinen Mengen, sondern riesigen.

Zwar kann das Meer sich neutralisieren, aber das dauert mehrere hundert Jahre.


Mein Vater hat schon an Obama koennte man es nennen geschrieben. Hat auch ne Mail bekommen von irgend einem Minster. Aber weiss jetzt nicht was draus geworden ist.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie ich oben geschrieben habe: Mit einer Sicherheitsvorrichtung verminderst du das Risiko. Das die aber auch versagen kann, sollte dir klar sein. Und dann muss das Loch erreichbar sein. Um das geht es und um nichts anderes.


Ja, wie gesagt, das ist nicht so, das es nen Blöder Knopf an der Plattform mit nem Kabel ist. Das ist weiß ich von wo gesteuert und keine Ahnung wie das geht. Klar kann man es auch von der Plattform "stoppen" und versagen kann es auch immer.
Aber es generell weg zulassen, ist schon fahrlässige "Tötung" der Umwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat schon an Obama koennte man es nennen geschrieben. Hat auch ne Mail bekommen von irgend einem Minster. Aber weiss jetzt nicht was draus geworden ist.



Ne Bombendrohung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Natürlich sollte das Weglassen allein schon hoch bestraft werden. Das gehört zur Grundausstattung. Und es ist traurig, dass Unternehmen sowas machen können, ohne kontrolliert zu werden. Soviele Bohrinseln gibt es nun auch nicht, die jedes Jahr entstehen. Da ist eine lückenlose Kontrolle ja wohl kein Problem.

Dennoch, wie gesagt: Bohrungen sollten erreichbar sein. Es kann immer etwas passieren. Sei es ein technischer Defekt oder von mir aus auch ein Erdbeben. Dann hilft die Sicherung auch nicht viel.
Und dann kann es nicht sein, dass in einem solchen Fall der halbe Ozean verpestet wird.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Immerhin eine positive Sache hats: Es wird nicht wieder passieren, denn wenns so weiter geht wird BP daran am Ende kaputtgehen.

Ich frag mich nur jedes Mal warum erst Katastrophen passieren müssen, bis draus gelernt wird. Ist ja schön, dass man aus Fehlern lernt aber einige Dinge dürfen einfach erst gar nicht passieren.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur jedes Mal warum erst Katastrophen passieren müssen, bis draus gelernt wird. Ist ja schön, dass man aus Fehlern lernt aber einige Dinge dürfen einfach erst gar nicht passieren.





Das war schon immer so. Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer.

Nur US lebt von BP, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Deswegen koennen Sie die jetzt einfach nicht so bestrafen.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Man muss BP gar nicht bestrafen. Sie haben selbst gesagt sie zahlen alle Kosten, die durch die Ölkatastrophe verursacht werden. Das istn relativ hoher Milliardenbetrag, den BP nicht mehr aus dem Gewinnüberschuss zahlen kann wie es noch vor 3 Wochen der Fall war. Langsam geht es finanziell an die Substanz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal von Chip mri den Debugger geladen und nen test mit einer dumbfile gemacht.

Dann steht da, das es Probleme mit:
ntoskrnl.exe
gibt.


Wie soll ich jetzt verfahren?
Was soll ich mit dem treiber machen?


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Der Debugger richtet sich eigentlich eher an Entwickler. Du selbst wirst daraus nicht viel lesen können. Kannst es mal damit versuchen:

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren

Und welcher Treiber? Hast du schon mal den Verifier aktiviert und nen Bluescreen provoziert?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Debugger richtet sich eigentlich eher an Entwickler. Du selbst wirst daraus nicht viel lesen können. Kannst es mal damit versuchen:
> 
> http://wiki.winboard...een_analysieren
> 
> Und welcher Treiber? Hast du schon mal den Verifier aktiviert und nen Bluescreen provoziert?



Ich hab das: http://www.chip.de/a...3_29644361.html
probiert, aber ich hab die Eisntellugn mti dem speziellen Pool nicht gefunden.
Aber den Link von dir hab ich verstanden...
Ich werde das mal morgen, wenn ich bissl mehr Zeit hab probieren.

Noch ne Frage:
Wenn ich dann weiß, welcher treiber Probleme macht, was wird dann mit dem gemacht?


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Sorry, bin abgelenkt. Fussball und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, wenn es der Prozess ntoskrnl.exe ist, dann könnte es doch mit einen Schädling zu tun haben.
Stell die ntoskrnl.exe über die Wiederherstellungskonsole von deiner CD wieder her, bzw. überschreibe sie mit der von der CD und schau, ob es dann geht.

Google nach ntoskrnl.exe wiederherstellen.

Edit:

Den Treiber durch eine neue Version ersetzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Sorry, bin abgelenkt. Fussball und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich werde mal die WIndows CD suchen und das machen (hab schon danach gegoogled).
Kann ja schließslich nicht schaden.
Werde es dann mal machen, und melde mich dann, wenn es funktioniert oder auch nicht.
Viel Spaß noch bei mFußbal gucken bin hier auch mal weg.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Man muss BP gar nicht bestrafen. Sie haben selbst gesagt sie zahlen alle Kosten, die durch die Ölkatastrophe verursacht werden. Das istn relativ hoher Milliardenbetrag, den BP nicht mehr aus dem Gewinnüberschuss zahlen kann wie es noch vor 3 Wochen der Fall war. Langsam geht es finanziell an die Substanz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke mal die Kontrolleure sind eh geschmiert worden.

Die werden kaum mal ebend ne paar Millionen teure Schutzanlage gegen ne Umweltkatastrophe übersehen.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juni 2010)

Mal ein paar Fragen zu den Smartphones:
Welche sind zurzeit in Sachen p/l top und mit welchen kann man auch gute Videos drehen? Sollte auch ne Radio-Funktion haben. ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab letztes BF2 gekauft und gestern nach Medal of Honor und Call of Duty: Black Ops gesucht. Heute sehe ich das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, ich kauf mir eine Spielzeug Plastik Pistole wenn ich Medal of Honor anschaue xD


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juni 2010)

Viel besser: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen zu den Smartphones:
> Welche sind zurzeit in Sachen p/l top und mit welchen kann man auch gute Videos drehen? Sollte auch ne Radio-Funktion haben. ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HTC Desire!


----------



## Dropz (16. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein das manche Grafikkarten einfach nicht passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin gerade nach haus gekommen und hab die letzte Komponente ausgepack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Powercolord HD 5870) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls jemand die kennt die hat an der seite (die wo sich das Mainboard befindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so Rohre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich weiß nicht ob ich die da einbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bild der Graka mit iPod Nano als Vergleich was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juni 2010)

Du meinst bestimmt die Kupferdinger, oder? Das sind Heatpipes von der Grafikkarte. Die Dinger sollten eigentlich nicht stören, die Karte wird ja so eingebaut, dass die "Rohre" aus dem Gehäuse heraus zeigen. Also mit der andern Seite ans Mainboard gesteckt :>


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2010)

Rohre?^^
Das sind sogenannte Headpipes. Im weitesten Sinne Röhrchen die die Luft vom Lüfter zu den Kühlkörper transportieren, zecks effektiverer Kühlung. Sollte aber ohne Probleme so passen.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Bald habe ich die ganze Produktreihe von Apple.

Heute den neuen Mac Mini gekauft, extrem geil das Teil (:

Der neue HDMI Port sehr nuetzlich. Als Zubehoer liegt ein Kabel Adapter dabei, dort geht ein HDMI Anschluss in den Mac Mini und man kann daran ein DVI Kabel anschliessen.

Wegen dem iPhone nachgefragt. Ich muesste am 25. zum Apple Store kommen, so gegen Nachts. Um 7:00 Morgens macht der Store auf und man sollte 2-3 Stunden vorher da sein.

Sie meinte. Es bleiben Allgemein so bis 100 Stueck da. Nicht die reservierten, sondern die noch gekauft werden koennen. Von daher mal hoffen das Ich eins kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bald habe ich die ganze Produktreihe von Apple.
> 
> Heute den neuen Mac Mini gekauft, extrem geil das Teil (:
> 
> ...



Kannst du Geld scheißen, dealst du mit Crack oder so ? Woher hast du all das Geld....

Es wird erst dann lächerlich, wenn du den 30" (?) Display kaufst, dieses Cinema Ding.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der neue HDMI Port sehr nuetzlich. Als Zubehoer liegt ein Kabel Adapter dabei, dort geht ein HDMI Anschluss in den Mac Mini und man kann daran ein DVI Kabel anschliessen.



Heureka!


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die Kupferdinger, oder? Das sind Heatpipes von der Grafikkarte. Die Dinger sollten eigentlich nicht stören, die Karte wird ja so eingebaut, dass die "Rohre" aus dem Gehäuse heraus zeigen. Also mit der andern Seite ans Mainboard gesteckt :>



Das geht aber nur wenn der Lüfter dann nach unten zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur wenn der Lüfter dann nach unten zeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Logisch, so gehört Sie ja auch in PC rein o_O


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeinliiiiiiiiiiiich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann ist sie glaube ich hinten zu "hoch" es braucht hinten 2 solche Schlitze


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeinliiiiiiiiiiiich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vollkommen normal, die haben afaik alle 2 Slots in Belegung.

Meine auch.

welches Case hast du denn ?


----------



## muehe (17. Juni 2010)

Lancool K62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach 2 Blenden hinten raus


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

bin mal direkt testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: yey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss man die Karte eigentlich noch festschrauben oder so? ich habe gerade das mit dem richtig rum versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mehr oder weniger durch Zufall sogar einen perfekten Anschluss auf dem Mainboard gefunde XDDD


----------



## muehe (17. Juni 2010)

wird bei deinem Gehäuse festgeklemmt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kannst du Geld scheißen, dealst du mit Crack oder so ? Woher hast du all das Geld....
> 
> Es wird erst dann lächerlich, wenn du den 30" (?) Display kaufst, dieses Cinema Ding.



Klar, ich scheiss staendig Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Dann schick mir mal nen Haufen (Geld) rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw Catalyst 10.6 draußen! 
Releasenotes: http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_106_release_notes.pdf

Yay, Flashbeschleunigung per GPU!


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann schick mir mal nen Haufen (Geld) rüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Haha, kannst auch so nen Haufen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber wenn jemand ein grossen Haufen macht, dann kann ich nicht sagen. Mmh.. das ist ja mal lecker Schokopudding.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn jemand ein grossen Haufen macht, dann kann ich nicht sagen. Mmh.. das ist ja mal lecker Schokopudding.



Das check ich nicht....


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2010)

GZ zum MacMini Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist auf jeden Fall ein cooles Teil, auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe wofür du den bei deinem Equip noch brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Yay, Flashbeschleunigung per GPU!



War das nicht schon mit 10.5 so?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Stand so in den 10.6 Releasenotes, weswegen ich davon ausgehe dass das erst in 10.6 eingeführt worden ist.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Ich muss los jetzt. Ich werds dir/euch spaeter erzaehlen (;

Bis dann.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Zieh mir auch grad 10.6, mal schauen wie langs dauert bis die HD5850 noch günstiger wird :>


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn die nächste Generation draußen ist, vielleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Karte ist jetzt seit September 09 draußen und die Preise sind absolut stabil. Da wird sich nix tun bis zur nächsten ATi-Generation.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn die nächste Generation draußen ist, vielleicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, aktuell für 265 Euro zu haben, sollte sie auf 250 sinken kauf ich sie sofort, ansonsten warte ich... Brauch ja nicht unbedingt eine neue, aber meine aktuelle ist mir ein bisschen zuuuu laut wenn ich Fernsehn schaue. Beim Spielen stört mich Lautstärke aber nicht ^^


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wird bei deinem Gehäuse festgeklemmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt sogar perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> passt sogar perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür wurde es ja eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Eine Odysee auf der Suche meines Fehlers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hat gelaggt, gab mit nem anderen User Abstürze.
Dann hab ich im Task Manager die Tasks gelesen und da stand: wuauctl.exe
Ist das gut oder schlecht? (laut google isses ein WIndows Updater, kann aber auch ein Virus sein).
Was auch komisch ist:
In letzter Zeit steht andauernd beim auschalten da, dass es Updates gibt.
Das war früher nicht so häufig.
Kann das Ding für die Fehler verantwortlich sein? (In den heutigen Bluescreens stand: Multiple IRP answer to Requests... der Fehler kam 3 mal hintereinander bei einem Benutzer, wenn ich FIrefox öffnen wollte.)


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dafür wurde es ja eingebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur wie gesagt mich wundert das so weil sonst hab ich immer Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Ist das normal, dass meine PS3 für ~450 MB mal eben 380 Miuten braucht zum runterladen? ;o


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass meine PS3 für ~450 MB mal eben 380 Miuten braucht zum runterladen? ;o



Kommt auf die Leitung an xD


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Ist ne 2k Leitung. 
Aber das empfinde ich ja schon als heftig, wollt mal wieder ne Runde BFBC2 spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Spiels lieber auf PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Spiels lieber garnicht..


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Der war gut. I know. xD
Aber hilft mir nicht viel. ^^
Das nervt mich jetzt tierisch, für 451MB mehrere Stunden zu warten. <.<


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Der war gut. I know. xD
> Aber hilft mir nicht viel. ^^
> Das nervt mich jetzt tierisch, für 451MB mehrere Stunden zu warten. <.<







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7Gh0I41OCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wahrscheinlich sowieso schon BF Moments gewonnen xD


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das auch neuloch mal bei nem bekannten gesehen das sieht echt net toll aus >.< lieber mw2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Bitte? Die Grafik bei BC2 ist um einiges besser als bei MW :O


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN. 400 Minuten Downloadzeit - verarschen? ;o


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

BC2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Modern Warfail 2

In quasi allen Belangen.


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Nja. Jedem das Seine, spiele beides gerne, bloß werde ich mit BC2 noch für den PC holen.
Drecksinternet. <.<


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> BC2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Modern Warfail 2
> 
> In quasi allen Belangen.



Das kannst du so nicht sagen. Manchen gefällts halt trotzdem. Immerhin ist es günstig und man tötet auch ohnen großes Können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Mir machts deutlich mehr Spaß und ich finds auch technisch besser. Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein BF3 gewesen. So mit mehr Panzern, Jets und riiiiieeessiiiigen Maps aber man kann nicht alles haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Boah, ich hab mal den google service Updater deaktiviert über windows.
Google ist ja schon dreist...sobald man sich google Earth läd, ist standardmäßig der google software updater aktiviert.
Durch Zufall erfahren, jetzt hab ich das höllending gelöscht.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

In BC2 gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht so krass ums Umbringen von den Gegner, da ist wesentlich mehr "Taktik" gefragt. Ab und zu halt man zwar nur Vollhonks im Team und bekomm nix gebacken, wenn man aber ein paar gute Leute hat machts richtig Laune :>


So... ich darf mich jetzt erstmal erholen. Man war das eine Woche. Montag auf Dienstag zelten gewesen und von Dienstag auf Mittwoch. Gestern den restlichen Tag gechillt, heute 40Km Fahrradtour mit meiner Klasse. Morgen wird auch wieder lustig... morgens gibts Zeugnisse und Abends Abschlussball ... Selten soviel Geld in so kurzer Zeit weggehauen. Aber nach morgen wars das endlich mit Schule - bis August :/


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mir machts deutlich mehr Spaß und ich finds auch technisch besser. Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein BF3 gewesen. So mit mehr Panzern, Jets und riiiiieeessiiiigen Maps aber man kann nicht alles haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BF2 ist zu träge ^^


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Da kommt mir überhaupt die Frage - wann kommt BF3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Ist das schon engekündigt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, es soll kommen. War nicht gar vor nen knappen Jahr ne Beta?


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Nö, vorerst kommt von Dice Medal Of Honor, weiteres ist unbekannt.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Für PC ist BF1943 angekündigt, allerdings ohne festen Termin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need BF1943!


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nicht. Für PC ist BF1943 angekündigt, allerdings ohne festen Termin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du stehst wirklich auf Arcade?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

BF1943 ist 1942 in modernem Gewand. Besser gehts nicht, denn 1942 war genial! Für mich das beste BF aller Zeiten.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> BF1943 ist 1942 in modernem Gewand. Besser gehts nicht, denn 1942 war genial! Für mich das beste BF aller Zeiten.



Ist halt günstiges, kleine Arcade Game, Grafik ist nicht der Wucht, aber ich denke das steht nicht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Nicht Heroes mit BF1943 verwechseln!


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

12%..
Ich wollte es nur mal in den Raum werfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Das HTC Desire ist schön, aber zu teuer. ;s
Gibt es was im Rahmen von 80&#8364; bis 300&#8364;?
Ein Freund will sich eins holen, hab aber keine Ahnung von Handys. xD
oder halt Smartphones..


btw. 35% ;s
Noch ne Frage:
Wenn ich die Playstation nun ausschalte, wird der Download gespeichert? ;o


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube der Download wird gespeichert, zumindest meinte dass mal ein Kumpel von mir. Der hat immerhin Dorf-DSL und lässt seine PS3 glaube ich nicht dauerhaft laden :>


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bitte? Die Grafik bei BC2 ist um einiges besser als bei MW :O



Wenn das in dem geposteten Video BFBC2 ist, dann ist das ja ne Nette Kindergrafik. Sieht bissel wie Team Fortress aus, nur mit mehr Details.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn das in dem geposteten Video BFBC2 ist, dann ist das ja ne Nette Kindergrafik. Sieht bissel wie Team Fortress aus, nur mit mehr Details.



Wird wohl nicht Dx11 sein.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wird wohl nicht Dx11 sein.



Das tut nichts zur Sache, das sieht alles so, wie soll ich es sagen, kann es nicht genau beschreiben. So "gezeichnet" aus, so comic mäßig.

Nicht übertrieben wien Cartoon, aber so gezeichnet eben.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

DX11 wurde bei BC2 meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig verwendet. Sie haben es zwar benutzt, aber fast nicht merkbar. Frei nach dem Motto: Wir benutzen DX11, aber man wird nichts von merken. :>


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das tut nichts zur Sache, das sieht alles so, wie soll ich es sagen, kann es nicht genau beschreiben. So "gezeichnet" aus, so comic mäßig.
> 
> Nicht übertrieben wien Cartoon, aber so gezeichnet eben.



Naja, Ansichtssache, mir gefällt die Grafik von MW2 garnicht und das Gameplay sowieso nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

MW2 hat halt den Vorteil das man dort überhaupt keinen Skill benötigt um zu "pwnen". Bei BC2 schaut das ganze ein wenig anders aus :>


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Oder wie bei MW1 durch meterdicke Wände zu schießen. Welcome Cheaters.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> MW2 hat halt den Vorteil das man dort überhaupt keinen Skill benötigt um zu "pwnen". Bei BC2 schaut das ganze ein wenig anders aus :>



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich weiß ja nicht wo Ihr immer die Informationen herhabt, aber es ist nicht so.

Du kannst einfach in jedem Spiel ohne Skill Leute killen, ob Css, MW2, BF, weiß ich was. Skill wirst du vllt in der ESL brauchen, also bei CSS, aber sonst, ist das alles ein Niveau.

In Mw2 gibts halt Waffen wie G18, Tube, Herzschlagsensor, das ist das Noobige Campen mit so Onehit Dinger.
Ok Sensor ist einfach Gimpig aber ok.

Zu BF kann ich nichts sagen. Bei Css ist es eig genauso, es kommt nur auf die Waffe an.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich weiß ja nicht wo Ihr immer die Informationen herhabt, aber es ist nicht so.
> 
> Du kannst einfach in jedem Spiel ohne Skill Leute killen, ob Css, MW2, BF, weiß ich was. Skill wirst du vllt in der ESL brauchen, also bei CSS, aber sonst, ist das alles ein Niveau.
> 
> ...



Genau den Part meine ich. Es gibt zuviele Möglichkeiten um gut zu sein. Dann gibts auch noch diese Kommando + Taktikmesser Lamer. Das ist mir irgendwann einfach alles zu viel geworden. 
Und, ich hab meine Informationen von ~150Stunden MW2 :>


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder.

Irgendwie hat nen Admin unter mein Avatar: Labertasche hingeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Mac mini

Der es ist nicht fuer mich. Der Ist fuer meine Mutter/Vater.

Nicht das Ich Ihn den aufgeschwaetzt habe. Nur der dient gerade als Multimediageraet (:


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

Sora, das war kein Admin. Das kommt automatisch bei 7 Punkten. Also liegt an der Anzahl deiner Posts. Bei mir würde normal glaube ich "Foren-Inventar" stehen :>


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Meinste?


Obwohl ich alles auf English gestellt habe. Naja egal, passt ja ;p


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Genau den Part meine ich. Es gibt zuviele Möglichkeiten um gut zu sein. Dann gibts auch noch diese Kommando + Taktikmesser Lamer. Das ist mir irgendwann einfach alles zu viel geworden.
> Und, ich hab meine Informationen von ~150Stunden MW2 :>



Du meinst es gibt zuviele Möglichkeiten um schlecht zu sein. Und genau da zählen meine und deine Varianten dazu. Aber stimmt Kommando, Leichtgewicht  und ka noch irgendwas als Gelbes Extra mit Taktikmesser, das suckt so.

Die rennen nur rum, auf 10 Meter Entfernung treffen sie dich mit dem Messer. 9 Meter Hitbox machts Möglich.

Wie die ganzen quickscoper mit Intervention. Wobei die aber noch Skill damit haben. Aber bei G18 ist man nicht gut, ich habe insgeamt 3 Gegner mit G18 gekillt, weil meine Waffe leer war, und ich die gefunden hatte, aber bin direkt damit gestorben, kann garnicht damit.

Gut ist man dann, wenn man besagte Dinge nicht benutzt, ok Tube habe ich heute erst benutzt um mit AK Schrotflinten Aufsatz zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach ab, und Vollmantel drauf, Twohit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habe mal was von der sagen umwobenen Rechtschreibung eingefügt.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

Ist trotzdem noch ein deutsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Youtube hat jetzt sogar 240p oO

@Nebola: Ich hab die G18 mal solange gespielt bis ich Akimbo hatte. Ich wollte es halt mal testen und fands einfach nur einfach. Im Nahkampf wurde alles so schnell abgefertig, das ging garnicht klar :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie vershclimmern sich die Probleme grad...
Ich musste 10 mal neustarten, bis ich ein Benutzerkonto laden konnte.
10 mal isser bei: Benutzerkonten werden geladen
abgeschmiert.
Immer also, wenn ich den PC neu anmach bockt er am Anfang mehrmals und stürzt ab. Dann funktioniert er aber stundenlang einwandfrei.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @Nebola: Ich hab die G18 mal solange gespielt bis ich Akimbo hatte. Ich wollte es halt mal testen und fands einfach nur einfach. Im Nahkampf wurde alles so schnell abgefertig, das ging garnicht klar :>



Wenn es beim Nahbereich bleiben würde.

Ganz Ehrlich, wenn jmd auf Wasteland über weiß ich welche Länge im Eliminator oder wie das heißt liegt, wo man die Pistole zieht, und mir Headshot mit Permanentem Dauerfeuer gibt, die das Ding so Präzise wie ne Sniper :O


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juni 2010)

@Alkopopsteuer: Dann installier ihn halt neu.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

Okay, die Prazision ist wirklich übel gewesen. Hab schon relativ lange kein MW2 mehr gespielt :>

Bei BC2 gibts ja auch die eine Shotgun mit der man richtig genial snipern kann. Aber dort gibts halt nicht solche Dinge wie Kommando etc. Da gibts nur die Waffen und Aufsätze dafür was ich viel besser finde. Der Grenadelauncher ist auch nicht so stark wie in MW2


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen,wie der CPU stecker auf dem Mainboard für die Verbindung zwischen dem Board und dem Netzteil aussieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2010)

So: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> MW2 hat halt den Vorteil das man dort überhaupt keinen Skill benötigt um zu "pwnen". Bei BC2 schaut das ganze ein wenig anders aus :>



Das halt Quatsch. Du kannst bei fast allen Games auch ohne Skill Leute killen. Es gibt nurn paar wenige Ausnahmen. Beispielsweise Day of Defeat und Day of Defeat Source. Dort verhalten sich die Waffen so krass (krass realistisch mit unter), dass du als Anfänger erstmal exakt gar nichts triffst. Raindow Six Vegas 2 im Multiplayer ist die ersten Wochen auch erstmal nur verrecken. Da brauchts wirklich Skill. Das absolut skilllastigste Spiel ist aber immer noch Quake 3 bzw. Quake live. Ist ja das gleiche. Einfach weils dort keine einzige Waffe gibt, die dir einen Kill garantiert. Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Noobtube, Raketwerfer, 1-Shot Sniper Rifles aus MW2, BC2 und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, die Prazision ist wirklich übel gewesen. Hab schon relativ lange kein MW2 mehr gespielt :>
> 
> Bei BC2 gibts ja auch die eine Shotgun mit der man richtig genial snipern kann. Aber dort gibts halt nicht solche Dinge wie Kommando etc. Da gibts nur die Waffen und Aufsätze dafür was ich viel besser finde. Der Grenadelauncher ist auch nicht so stark wie in MW2



hehe, also Gute Extras sind sowas wie, neue Ausrüstung bei Feinden, 2 Aufsätze, schneller Nachladen, Für Thermal unsichtbar, dieses aus der hüfte ding, mit später länger luft anhalten, Dieses Feindliche Ausrüstung aufspüren.

Joar, das sind Extras, die Nichts op machen. Man kann net endlos durch rennen, mit super speed, 10 meter knife range haben.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Das schlimmste an MW2 sind eigentlich die Streaks. Die zerstören das alles total, weils zuviele davon gibt und es am Ende fast schon Zufall ist von was du getroffen wirst. Die übermäßig vielen Perks tun ihr übriges. Bei MW1 war das alles noch in nem Rahmen, wo es Spaß gemacht hat. Aber bei MW2 ists einfach viel zu viel aufn Haufen. Und nebenbei sind die Streaks eigentlich alle zu stark und viele der Perks auch. Hat immerhin den Vorteil, dass man sich als Entwickler nicht um Waffenbalance scheren muss... :S


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Zu Stark, stimmt zum Teil, ja. Zuviele, stimmt zu 100%. Was soll man mit Atombombe, EMP und so einem Schund, so einfach Sachen tuns auch, Auch wenn ich den Stealthbomber mag, der ist auch übertrieben, der bombt das halbe Feld weg.

Die Predator trifft auch 30 Meter weiter stehende Gegner noch und killt Sie, und Chopper Gunner. OMG wenn man Sie hat, gut. Aber sonst. 10 Minuten davon abgeballert zu werden....

Das beste ich meiner Meinung nach, AC-130. Die Stärke ist logisch, du ganz net Dauerfeuer mit dem 105mm Find machen, mit dem kleineren auch nur paar Schuss, und das kleinste ist auch limitiert. Es ist am ausgeglichensten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt mal den CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen und dei Fehler behoben lassen...
3 Starts bis jetzt, kein Fehler.
Kann es sein, dass sich die Registrys der einzelnen Benutzerkotnen jeweils so zugemüllt haben, dass sie zu Abstürzen führten?


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. Juni 2010)

Hay,

finden sich ein paar Technikfreaks in Sachen Systemintegration?
Bereiche sind hauptsächlich IPv4 und IPv6, OSI-Schichtenmodell usw.

Wir schreiben am nächsten Dienstag von 9.25uhr bis 10.55uhr eine Klausur darüber... am pc, sunn klicktest ^^
Letztens konnte ich da super nebenbei chatten - leider war kaum jmd on -.-" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> finden sich ein paar Technikfreaks in Sachen Systemintegration?
> Bereiche sind hauptsächlich IPv4 und IPv6, OSI-Schichtenmodell usw.
> ...



nope fang ich im Herbst oder auch nächstes Jahr erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach noch MCSA/MCSE


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juni 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> finden sich ein paar Technikfreaks in Sachen Systemintegration?
> Bereiche sind hauptsächlich IPv4 und IPv6, OSI-Schichtenmodell usw.
> ...



Willst du etwa bescheißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. Juni 2010)

Nein, ich brauche nur moralische Unterstützung... ^^


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

IPv4 und IPv6, OSI-Schichtenmodel- die grundlagen. easy. wo willste denn chatten?


----------



## Shefanix (18. Juni 2010)

So... endlich Sommerferien und somit mit Schule fertig. Man war das vorhin ein langes Prozedere :>


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2010)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir dauerts noch. Und ich hab auch noch ordentlich was zu tun vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Juni 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was musst du denn vorher noch alles machen?


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2010)

Chemie, Mathe, Physik, Musik, Spanisch und Geschichte Klausuren (innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen) und ich muss noch eine Chemie GFS über Biogasanlagen halten bzw. erstmal machen. *sigh*


----------



## Shefanix (18. Juni 2010)

Uih, da hast du ja noch einiges vor dir. Viel Glück und Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich darf heut Abend erstmal auf den Abschlussball. Das wird ein Spaß.
Im Sommer bin ich dann auch auf einer neuen Schule. Jemand eine Ahnung ob man bei einem Technischen Gymnasium auch dieses Kram da bekommt und so günstiger an MSOffice etc. kommt? ^^


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

yay, Deutschland spielt voll gut....


not.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Wie immer.

Anfangs gelobt, woah super und alles. Und dann kacken sie wieder voll ab


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie immer.
> 
> Anfangs gelobt, woah super und alles. Und dann kacken sie wieder voll ab



Ne, nur die Spielen wie so ne U17 manschaft. Steht Müller 5 Sekunden mit dem Ball vorm Tor, und macht nix omg. Doppel Fail bei der Ecke, und jetzt Elfmeter fail.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Deutschland hat verloren, omg.

Afk, Staatsangehörigkeit ändern.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hab noch gesagt dass Serbien gewinnt, war aber zu feige meinen Tipp zu ändern.
Jetzt bin ich traurig weil ich keine Punkte bekomme, freu mich aber trotzdem da Deutschland verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

LECK MICH DOCH AM ARSCH

Wie kann man ein Elfmeter nicht reinschiessen. Jeder Elfmeter in der WM wurde reingeschossen bzw. die, die Ich gesehen habe.

Schande ist das.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Nö, das nennt man Torwart Skill.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, das nennt man Torwart Skill.



Ganz bestimmt nicht. Der ist schon nach links gesprungen, bevor er geschossen hat.

So ein Trottel.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt nicht. Der ist schon nach links gesprungen, bevor er geschossen hat.
> 
> So ein Trottel.



Weil man zufällig sehen kann wohin er schießen wird?


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

... no comment


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Nicht weinen jetzt, weiter als Viertelfinale wirds sowieso nicht gehen ^^


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Mann kann mehr oder weniger nur ahnen wohin der Spieler schießt.

und Sora, du musst schon springen während der Schütze anläuft.

Ansonsten springst du los, wenn der Ball schon drin ist. Das ist nicht wie auf dem Schulhof, während der Ball gemütlich fliegt, noch nen Brot schmieren.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Lohnt sich das Teil: http://www.amazon.de/Thrustmaster-Racing-Wheels-Feedback-Clutch/dp/B001W0Y4R2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1276869499&sr=8-3


----------



## Crucial² (18. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ansonsten springst du los, wenn der Ball schon drin ist. Das ist nicht wie auf dem Schulhof, während der Ball gemütlich fliegt, noch nen Brot schmieren.



Made my day!


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Teil: http://www.amazon.de...76869499&sr=8-3


Nur für Fifa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crucial² schrieb:


> Made my day!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nur für Fifa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher, da kann man locker mal ein Gang hochschalten :>


----------



## Erz1 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das Deutschladnspiel bei uns in Flensburg am Hafen gesehen - also Public Viewing.
Ich sage es mal so, nach dem Serben Tor gingen so ziemlich viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und man konnte fast nichts sehen wegen der Sonne xD


----------



## painschkes (18. Juni 2010)

_War auch grad..war schon iwie lustig..aber ist gut das die Deutschen jetzt nen Dämpfer bekommen haben :-)_


----------



## muehe (18. Juni 2010)

jup wenn alles glatt läuft is Mist müssen auch mal lernen mit Niederlagen umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dat wird schon

aber die Schiris heutzutage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> IPv4 und IPv6, OSI-Schichtenmodel- die grundlagen. easy. wo willste denn chatten?



Jop, eig. ist es recht leicht. Aber der Lehrer ist so... man denkt der utnerricht ist gleich vorbei und schaut auf die uhr: bääh, erst 10min geschafft >_> ^^

am liebsten skype^^
oder msn,
icq nicht so gern =/


----------



## painschkes (18. Juni 2010)

_Der Schiri war eh bezahlt.. :-)

Hier fährt auch grad ein Polizeiauto nach dem anderen lang _


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der Schiri war eh bezahlt.. :-)
> 
> Hier fährt auch grad ein Polizeiauto nach dem anderen lang _



Berlin, was erwartest du, Kreuzberg, Hauptschule, nächste Messerstecherei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juni 2010)

Der Schiri war zwar kacke, ober Klose ist selbst schuld. Ist für mich sowieso der letzte Tölpel. Der kann garnichts. Konnte den Hype nach dem ersten Spiel eh nicht verstehen. Oh toll! Klose hat ein Tor gemacht. Klose ist sooooooooo super! Aber die 3 Tor-Chancen zuvor, die sogar meine Oma reingemacht hätte, die interessierten nicht mehr. Klose ist bei Bayern nicht ohne Grund letzter auf der Ersatzbank neben Gomes, der ebenfalls ein absolut steifer und unbeweglicher Nichtskönner ist. Und Poldi kann auch nur mit viel Dampf abziehen und das war es dann schon. Wieso der den Elfer schießen musste, war mir eh schleierhaft. War schon von Anfang an klar, dass er den verschießt.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2010)

Huhu, kennt ihr für Skype ein Addon, mitdem man Skype von der Taskleiste abheften kann für Windows 7?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt Firefox gekickt und Opera draufgemacht, da die Abstürze immer kamen, als ich FF geöffnet hab...

Mal sehen, obs jetzt besser ist...Opera is eig. generell au besser wie FF^^.


----------



## muehe (18. Juni 2010)

ich hätte Podolski zur Halbzeit schon rausgenommen und Marin gebracht 

auf rechts ging ja 2. garnix mehr 

dann über Dribblings in den den Strafraum zur Not auf 11er gespielt


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Ich fande das Handspiel im Strafraum zu geil, wie der gesprungen ist.

Das ist mein Ball, ich kriege Ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Podolski ist eigentlich ein sicherer Schuetze. Den haette er reinkriegen sollen.

Aber was solls


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte das hier ist die Technik-Ecke, aber anscheinend nur eine billige Nachtschwärmerkopie, schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Normal schon, aber die meisten lesen es nur und wenn Sie es nicht wissen, wird nicht geantwortet (:

Ich weiss es auch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Juni 2010)

Ab und zu dürfen sich Techniknerds auch mal über sowas unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. Juni 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Huhu, kennt ihr für Skype ein Addon, mitdem man Skype von der Taskleiste abheften kann für Windows 7?



führ es im Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows Vista(Service Pack 2) aus


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> führ es im Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows Vista(Service Pack 2) aus


Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann viel Spaß euch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ab und zu dürfen sich Techniknerds auch mal über sowas unterhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt, unser Leben ist ja auch nicht nur der PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW..
Musste den Download des Patches auf der PS3 neustarten oder eher gesagt, die PS3 hat ihn neugestartet bei etwa 51%..
Nun ist sie wieder auf 47% ..


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, das nennt man Torwart Skill.



Ne, der war verdammt schwach geschossen. De serbische Torwart ist eigentlich n Trottel. Den hat er halt durch Glück (richtige Ecke geahnt) und unvermögen seitens Podolski gekriegt.
Was solls warn Drecksspiel. Eigentlich hat keiner gut gespielt. Der Löw hat dann aber den Vogel abgeschossen, als er Özil und Müller runternimmt. Wenn der Poldi und nen anderen Mittelfeldspieler, bspw. Kedhira, ausgewechselt hätte wärs wohl klüger gewesen. Vor allem aber war der Wechsel zu spät. Der hätte schon zur Halbzeit kommen müssen, nicht erst nach 70min.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Ach, sehen wir es mal positiv. Der Ballack haette den Ball auch drueber geschossen.

Zwar hat sich Deutschland gut schlagen lassen, aber die zwei Schuesse an die Latte waren einfach Pech gewesen.

Ich waere mit einem Unentschieden zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn mans realistisch betrachtet hätten sies sogar zu zehnt noch gewinnen können.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Haetten sie ja.

Aber wo sind denn die ganzen guten Stuermer hin von der Nationalmannschaft. Der Schweinsteiger stand auch nur rum und hat den Ball von der andren Ecke in die andere gekickt. Man hat von Ihm auch kein Einsatz gesehen.

Dann der Mueller, wie flankt der denn. Jeder Schuss ging weit uebers Tor drueber.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juni 2010)

Schweinsteiger ging eigentlich. Das Problem war doch, dass sich niemand anbietet. Niemand läuft mal in nen Raum oder reißt ne Lücke. Podolski war eigentlich der schlimmste. Am Ball egoistisch mit Tunnelblick und ohne Ball stocksteif, als würde er auf seinen serbischen Kameraden stehen und sich gern was hinten rein stecken lassen. Da fehlte Bewegung. War alles zu langsam und zu behäbig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

Ach ihr könnt doch einfach nicht Fussball spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Amys hätten wenigsten verdient gewonnen... xD


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juni 2010)

Amis hab ich net gesehn. Haben nachher lieber auffer Wii gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Doch da muss Ich sagen. Amerika gegen Slowenien haben echt ein gutes Spiel geliefert.

War nett gewesen. Nur leider hat der Schiedsrichter ein Tor fuer Amerika nicht gelten lassen und haben 2:2 Unentschieden gespielt.

Aber fuer Amerika, war dies eine Top Leistung.


Schweinsteiger hatte den Stock im Arsch. Habe mich ganze Zeit gewundert, was das blaue Band an seinem Hinterkopf war im Nacken. Damit wurde anscheinend der Stock festgehalten ;p


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach ihr könnt doch einfach nicht Fussball spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Ach komm, Ihr mit eurer Bergsteiger Mannschaft, Ihr habt doch den Schiri bestochen, entweder Sieg oder Sprachkurs, und wer will das schon...


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

herrscht in euren Pc´s auch so ein Kabelsalat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

wieso nicht ich bin grad bei der verkabelung und es sind überall Kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

weil ich mir 2 Stunden zeit genommen hab, für die Verkablung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Und Ich Allgemein kein Kabelsalat habe im Rechner, hihi ;p


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß bei mir nicht wohin damit usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist jetzt mit allem drinn und den Kabeln dazu etwas weniger platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hoffe der Kabelsalat hat keine Nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jetzt muss ich gleich nochmal die Graka rausnehmen damit ich das Stromkabel hinten rein bekomm weil die so riesig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

So lange sie nicht die gleich vor den Lüftern sind mach das nix. 

Ich hab meine nur schön verkabelt weil man bei mir rein sehen kann, sonst hätte ich auch nicht gross geschaut das es schön verkabelt ist. xD


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

bei mir kann man auch reinsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ins schöne k62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kann man auch "reinsehen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (18. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich weiß bei mir nicht wohin damit usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach doch mal Bilder


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß grad nicht,wo mein Handy ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

Genau Zeig mal Bilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Ich such das gleich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss mir noch ne Folge Prison Break reinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

O.o wenn man sein Handy nicht findet... gib ich dir Tipp. RUF ES AN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Don teuer.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Lautlos und kein Vibrationsalarm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. Juni 2010)

Team Buffed pwnt MW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber: Where is Paini? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. Juni 2010)

Ach wir zocken grade gemeinsam MW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*An alle: Hätte / Kennt jemand nen TS 3 Server auf dem wir bisschen Zocken können? Wir brauchen nur nen Channel oder so!*


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

cool mit den buffies mw2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. Juni 2010)

Jo. ^^
Gibt es eigentlich noch was schlimmeres als Frauen, die einen vom Zocken abhalten, indem sie stundenlang mit einem telefonieren? ;s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Müdigkeit sei Dank, nun ist sie zu Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

Ich warte immer noch auf Fotos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Boobs? Oder gehts um Hardware? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2010)

Glaub es geht um Tomaten oder so ...


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub es geht um Tomaten oder so ...



Dicke Tomaten ?


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Oder Limonen?

Btw - irgendwie bekomm ich immer Hunger wenn du was postest, Dropz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heut Mittag stelle ich mal Fotos hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss mir nur gerade noch einige Folgen Prison Break reinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Handy lag im Sofa>.<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Ach wegen dir hab ich nun schon HUNGER!!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub mein rechter Monitor gibt den Geist auf. :> zwischen durch hab ich auf dem so komisch flackern.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Deine Bilder haben mich auf eine tolle idee gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich benutze mal diese Durchlässe an der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bei meinem Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur dann muss ich schon das 3. mal alle Kabel rausnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Dafür sind die Durchlässe ja da. xD


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Freunde. Ich glaube mein extra RAM Stick, den eingebaut wurde hat den Geist aufgegeben. Vorher stand noch 1,5 GB RAM da und jetzt nur noch 512... Ich werde mal gucken (lassen), ob das Teil vllt. kaputt ist.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

will auch endlich in mein Lancool K7 umziehen aber paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen 

LianLi Laufwerksblende , paar BlackSilent Pro , Alufüsse von LianLi und fertige Sleeves 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie http://www.mindfacto...rung-250mm.html , http://www.mindfacto...rung-150mm.html usw. kein Bock das selbst zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Ich mag mein K62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

is mir zuviel Plastik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

Midgard und Antec 300 for da win.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Antec Twelve Hundred > All

Stolze 14,5 kg bring das teil auf die wage ohne Hardware drin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nix für Gamer ohne mukkis. ;D


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

hab momentan auch nochn Thermaltake Armor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nervt wenn man es mal vornehmen muss , wiegt auch so einiges leer glaube 16,5kg aber schlimmer ist die Tiefe und das man nix zum anfassen hat

naja nächste Woche geht das Ding aufn Schrott

bin ja mal gespannt wie fertigen gesleevten Verlängerungen sind hoffentlich nicht zu steif


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Antec Twelve Hundred > All
> 
> Stolze 14,5 kg bring das teil auf die wage ohne Hardware drin!
> 
> ...



_Hab ich gemerkt als ich meins damals nach Haus getragen hab -.-*_


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Was habt ihr so Erfahrungen mit Lan-Cool ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

gute bis sehr gute Gehäuse


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

K62 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Bei LanCool steckt viel LianLi drin. Das gibt ihnen schon nen ordentlichen Push. Ähnlich wie Skoda seit der Übernahme durch VW gute Autos baut, weil sie sich aus VWs Teileregal bedeinen können. Das Steckkartensystem im K62 stammt bspw. von Lian Li. Bei der Verarbeitung hab ich bei allen Gehäusen die ich gesehen hab nie Mängel feststellen können. LanCool kann man auf jeden Fall kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Was oder wer ist LianLi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Schäm dich. Ab in die Ecke.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mööp?


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Der Hersteller der geilsten Cases überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Armorsuit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Lan Cool K 62,falls sich jemand damit auskennt oder zu enderen Laufwerken mit led´s da gibts ja nicht nur eins.
Die led Anschlüsse und die für den An und reset Knopf haben ja alle so 2-pin und manche 3 pin Stecker. Wo genau auf dem Mainboard sollen die hin...? weil ich hab nicht so genau die Ahnung worein genau,denn im unteren Bereich meines Mainboard gibt es ca 10 verschiedene Variationen,wie und wo man das reinstecken kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zum Lan Cool K 62,falls sich jemand damit auskennt oder zu enderen Laufwerken mit led´s da gibts ja nicht nur eins.
> Die led Anschlüsse und die für den An und reset Knopf haben ja alle so 2-pin und manche 3 pin Stecker. Wo genau auf dem Mainboard sollen die hin...? weil ich hab nicht so genau die Ahnung worein genau,denn im unteren Bereich meines Mainboard gibt es ca 10 verschiedene Variationen,wie und wo man das reinstecken kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Pinbelegung steht normal im Handbuch und evtl. sogar direkt auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ein paar Handybilder vom pc(bin noch bei der Verkabelung)
Außerdem hab ich noch 2 Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder zu den Fragen:

2 Anschlüsse an der Graka ->Was sind das für Anschlüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? was muss daran?

Hier die ebend gezeigten Anschlüsse für die leds und den an/reset Knopf ich hab keine Ahnung wohin die sollen trotz Anleitung---> Bilder

Und nun noch 2 Bilder so insgesamt zum Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bilder

Ich hoffe man kann alles einigermaßen erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Erz1 (19. Juni 2010)

Kann mir kurz wer die 2 Soundkarten sagen, die um die ~50€ kosten, Nebola hat eine davon, glaub ich. Weiß den Namen aber nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> 2 Anschlüsse an der Graka ->Was sind das für Anschlüsse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kannst du, falls du mehrere GraKas verwenden willst, die Crossfire-Bridge anschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz wer die 2 Soundkarten sagen, die um die ~50€ kosten, Nebola hat eine davon, glaub ich. Weiß den Namen aber nicht mehr. ^^



http://geizhals.at/a358862.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Alter ich war gerade in 3 Läden keiner hatte das G35! xD so shit.bestelle ich es halt :/


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2010)

Amazon ftw (:

Gutes Lied:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shBKTA3QIok[/youtube]


@paini Ist dein iMac nun weg?


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Auch ein gutes Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmcfObDEuoM[/youtube]

Wegen dir bekomm ich das Lied jetzt wieder nicht aus den Ohren, Nebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Ich kann die Lieder nich anschauen. Apple ist ja zu blöde für Flash 1111111elf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Es gibt eine Youtube-App 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Youtube-App
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, das Lied ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Youtube mag wohl nur keine Schweizer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Youtube-App
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bring mir viel wenn ich net weiss wie die leider heissen. 1111111elf


und nun bin ich wieder zu hause. Sauer SAUER UND NOCH MALS SAUER, das ich nun auf G35 bis Dienstag warten muss. :/


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Bei mir komm ich direkt zum Video in der App wenn ich auf ein eingebettets Video in Mobile Safari klicke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

bei mir passiert auch nix wenn ich drauf drücke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

http://armorgames.com/play/5766/planet-noevo

Der Wurm am Ende ist ganz schöner Brocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @paini Ist dein iMac nun weg?


_
Jain..bin immernoch am überlegen 

Hätte jemanden hier in meiner Nähe der ihn für 1550€ nehmen würde..aber iwie..ich weiss nicht..mir bringt dann die Cam ohne PC nichts _

_PS : Lied kann ich nicht schauen (scheiss Zensur-_-)_


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

wenn du nich zockst kannst dir doch zu der Cam ne anständige Officegurke zusammenstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder brauchst da bestimmten Monitor ?


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Kann man bei Youtube irgendwie einstellen das es sämtliche Videos immer mit 460p abspielt?


----------



## Erz1 (19. Juni 2010)

Hmm.
Unser Videorekorder ist heute kaputt gegangen - ja, diese Dinger, wo man gaaaaaaaanz große Kasetten reinlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hauptsächlich im Gebrauch für meine Schwester und für alte Familienvideos , kriegt man irgendwo noch neue und auch günstige Geräte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

geht doch in einen Landen, und last euch die Kassetten auf DVD brennen. O.o wenn da so wichtiges Familien Zeugs dabei ist. ;D


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

für knappe 100 Euro solltest noch welche bekommen

Familienvideos würde ich allerdings mal digitalisieren (lassen)


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wenn du nich zockst kannst dir doch zu der Cam ne anständige Officegurke zusammenstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Kommt drauf an was für Objektive an die Cam kommen - zumindest erstmal ne ordentlich FB und nen schönes Zoom..und da die Cam nur mit Batteriegriff schon 2100€ kostet muss ich erstmal schauen wieviel ich zusammen kratzen kann ;-)

Aber naja..erstmal wird der iMac nicht verkauft..falls ich ihn noch loswerden will sollte das in nem Monat immernoch gehen :-)_


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Aber naja..erstmal wird der iMac nicht verkauft..falls ich ihn noch loswerden will sollte das in nem Monat immernoch gehen :-)_




Mein Bruder hat gestern Abend seinen iMac 27 in Ebay und nach paar Stunden wurde er verkauft. Hat Ihn heute verschickt.

In US Ebay geht das richtig flott muss Ich sagen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> In US Ebay geht das richtig flott muss Ich sagen.


Kein wunder die USA ist auch viel grösser als Deutschland. :>


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur das, es gibt mehr Leute die Geld haben (:

Werde dir gleich antworten PM.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

antwortet mir bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin in Not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vorherige seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Handybilder vom pc(bin noch bei der Verkabelung)
> Außerdem hab ich noch 2 Fragen
> 
> 
> ...



an die Grafikkarte muss nix dran da kommen Crossfire-Brücken dran wenn du mehrere Karten verwendest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sollte so auch in dem Handbuch stehen 

dann müsstest du schauen was auf den kleinen Steckern steht IDE_LED kann auch HDD LED heissen z.b. 

wenn auf den kleinen Steckern kein + und - steht ist der weisse meist "-" bzw. Ground und der farbige "+"


was hast du denn da für ein weiss/graues am S/PDIF angeschlossen ?


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> an die Grafikkarte muss nix dran da kommen Crossfire-Brücken dran wenn du mehrere Karten verwendest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das was ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber zB auf meiner HDD led oder zB dem Power sw steht keine + und oder - angabe sondern ein Pfeil und ein "G" was ist nun was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was ist s/pdif ? ist das der schnschluss da drüber?


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

der S/PDIF ist der wo auf den Bildern das weiss/graue Kabel rangeht

das "G" was bei dir dann dransteht heisst dann wohl Ground(Masse,Minus) 

ist die Ader weiss wo das G dransteht ?


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

das grau,weiße Kabel war power sw also sowieso falsch angeschlossen und das "G" ist immer auf der farbigen Seite/Ader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

bei PWRSW und Reset ist eh egal ob die Farben richtig sind das ist nen einfacher Taster(Schliesser) also völlig egal bei den LED siehts natürlich anders aus aber da kannst du probieren wenn sie leuchten ist richtig rum wenn nicht einfach umdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

Kann ich das mit den led´s zu anfagn auch lassen und nur die beiden Schalter da irgendwo reinstecken?

Edit: also zB jetzt beim reset ganz rechts erstmal und dann die unteren zwei das "G" nach rechts ?


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

eigentlich brauchst du erstmal nur PWRSW aber irgendwo reinstecken natürlich nicht sondern da wo er hingehört also wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen auf die unteren 4. und 5. Pin von rechts , Reset dann unten auf den 1. und 2. Pin von rechts


----------



## Dropz (19. Juni 2010)

aber zB beim reset das "G" nach rechts?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

das ist erstmal egal wenn du nur Reset und PWRSW anschliessen willst weil das nur einfache Taste also Schliesser sind wie oben geschrieben denen ist das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich pack aber morgen nochmal mein Lancool aus und schau mir das mal an dann messe ich gleich noch die PWR LED und HDD LED durch dann wissen wir das genau 

für die Funktion ist erstmal nur PWRSW wichtig egal ob G links oder rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie sieht dein Speaker aus steht da auf dem Stecker nur Speaker drauf und Anschllüsse sind rot/blau?


----------



## Gidgnömm (20. Juni 2010)

Hi hab grad mein pc zum ersten mal gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UND ER GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHTTTTTTTTTTT NACH 4 MONATEEEEEEEEEEEEEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie das bei mir so ist gibt es immer ein kleines Probelm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun er erkennt keine Luafwerke und ich wollte euch fragen wo genau der S-ATA Anschluss von den Laufwerken rein muss auf dem Mainboard ich glaube nämlich das ich einfach den falschen anschluss gewählt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwas mit e sata usw kA^^ vielleicht sieht man das noch auf den Bildern vom unteren Mainboard teil es ist der orange und der weißte anschluss und ich vermute nun einfach das es die falschen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wo sind dann die richtigen ? etwas nur die schwarzen also sata 5 und 6 oder so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin übrigens Dropz an acc von bro weil mein pc ja nicht mehr on ist und er auto login hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Juni 2010)

4 Monate oO

nee eSata darfst nicht nehmen nimm die normalen Sata Anschlüsse

müsst ich jetzt erst wieder gucken aber du solltest eigentlich nur max. 2 eSata haben alle anderen sind Sata also mal farben gucken ob 2 andere Farben haben als viele andere 

sollten glaube auch nach vorn zeigen die normalen anschlüsse bei dem Asus

ansonsten einfach mal handbuch gucken ich bin mal Bier holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20min wieder da 

hab ja das Handbuch als pdf


die darfst du nehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Juni 2010)

die NICHT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich liebe das Snipping Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hab ich erst genommen


----------



## Gidgnömm (20. Juni 2010)

so, Hallo.
Diesmal bin ich es wirklich also Dropz bruder. Und zwar habe ich eine Frage zu Windows 7 , welches wir ja gestern gekauft haben.
Wir haben die Verion gekauft,die "Datenträger für 32-bit und 64-bit version enthält.Da sie doppelt so viel kostet fragen wir uns ob der code vielleicht 2 mal installierbar ist, oder ähnliche extras dabei sind ?

___
Jan


----------



## muehe (20. Juni 2010)

installier einfach mal und immer nur aktivieren nicht registrieren


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juni 2010)

So G35 ist bestellt hoffe es lohnt sich auch so viel Geld auszugeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich endlich, Splinter Cell in 7.1 geniessen. =)


----------



## eMJay (20. Juni 2010)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> so, Hallo.
> Diesmal bin ich es wirklich also Dropz bruder. Und zwar habe ich eine Frage zu Windows 7 , welches wir ja gestern gekauft haben.
> Wir haben die Verion gekauft,die "Datenträger für 32-bit und 64-bit version enthält.Da sie doppelt so viel kostet fragen wir uns ob der code vielleicht 2 mal installierbar ist, oder ähnliche extras dabei sind ?
> 
> ...



Was kostet da doppelt so viel?

Man kann ein Key nur auf einem Rechner nutzen.


----------



## Elda (20. Juni 2010)

Hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Rethelion (21. Juni 2010)

Kennt sich von euch jemand mit Raid-Systemen aus?
Ich überlege gerade ob es geht ein Raid0 in ein Raid5 zu nehmen; ich habe nämlich momentan 2x500GB und würde da gerne ein Raid5 mit zusätzl. 2x1TB machen. Das wären dann 3TB-1TB=2TB-Speicher

Vom logischen her müsste es gehen, aber praktisch wüsste ich nicht wie^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juni 2010)

Praktisch geht es nicht :-)

Ich könnte z.B. zwei RAID 5 zu einem RAID 0 zusamnmenfassen oder z.B 3 RAID0 zu einem RAID 5 aber auch nur wenn der RAID Controller das kann.

Aber Ein RAID0 und 2 normale Platten zu einem RAID 5 geht nicht.


----------



## Erz1 (21. Juni 2010)

Hat wer Spieleempfehlungen im Wert von ca. 20-.30€?
Bestell was bei Amazon, aber wie immer - der Versand ist höher als der Wert des Gegenstandes ;s


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat wer Spieleempfehlungen im Wert von ca. 20-.30€?
> Bestell was bei Amazon, aber wie immer - der Versand ist höher als der Wert des Gegenstandes ;s



Wie wäre es damit:

http://www.amazon.de/The-Book-of-Unwritten-Tales/dp/B001QCYHLE/

oder hier:

http://www.amazon.de/dtp-Entertainment-AG-schwarze-Auge/dp/B000IOMVUU/

der zweite Teil liegt dann schon über dem Limit :-)


----------



## Erz1 (21. Juni 2010)

Hmm. Das erste spricht mich jetzt nicht so an. ;p
Über Drakensang kann ich ja nachdenken ^^
Danköö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Bam, gerade angekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Juni 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f204/win7-der-hardwaregrenze-724054.html

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win7 auf ner 133MHz CPU mit 160MB RAM. hehe


----------



## Erz1 (22. Juni 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ob das flüssig läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Juni 2010)

Naja 86% CPU Auslastung im idle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin bootet es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Bam, gerade angekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SUPER SOUND!!! xD bei BF BC 2 hör ich neue Geräusche die ich vorher nicht war Genomen habe mit dem Medusa NX 5.1.... Wenn ich durch Gebüsche laufe und die blätter rauschen höre, könnte ich meinen ich lauf gerade dadurch... O.o


----------



## Erz1 (22. Juni 2010)

Nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



86%, das ist hart. ;p

Meine Klinkenadapter fürs S500I sind nur noch für 4€ verfügbar, fu Sony Ericsson <.<


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> SUPER SOUND!!! xD bei BF BC 2 hör ich neue Geräusche die ich vorher nicht war Genomen habe mit dem Medusa NX 5.1.... Wenn ich durch Gebüsche laufe und die blätter rauschen höre, könnte ich meinen ich lauf gerade dadurch... O.o



Gleiches kann ich sagen. CD Qualität > uTube. Es sind auf einmal Dinge zuhören....

Vielleicht biste am schlafwandeln, und läufst wirklich durch Büsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. Juni 2010)

was machen die tasten am headset?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Das eine ist zum Muten des Mikrofons da, das Raedchen zum drehen der Lautstaerke. Leiser und Lauter.

Die andere 3 Knoepfe sind programmierbar, z.B. das sich iTunes oeffnet oder Windows Media Player.

Aber leider nicht selbst programmierbar, gibt vorgegebene Programme.


----------



## Dropz (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kannte ich noch garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Gleiches kann ich sagen. CD Qualität > uTube. Es sind auf einmal Dinge zuhören....
> 
> Vielleicht biste am schlafwandeln, und läufst wirklich durch Büsche
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir auch was sagen - iTunes Qualität > CD Qualität > uTube.

Musik die ich als CD in iTunes importiert habe (zum Glück nicht so viel) klingt im Vergleich zu Musik aus dem iTunes Store teilweise unglaublich billig auf den neuen UEs... dafür klingt 'echte' iTunes Musik umso genialer.

GZ zum G35 Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch was sagen - iTunes Qualität > CD Qualität > uTube.
> 
> Musik die ich als CD in iTunes importiert habe (zum Glück nicht so viel) klingt im Vergleich zu Musik aus dem iTunes Store teilweise unglaublich billig auf den neuen UEs... dafür klingt 'echte' iTunes Musik umso genialer.
> 
> ...



Würde ich dann eher auf die schlechte Kopierleistung bzw. den schlechten Codec von iTunes schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2010)

Naja - es klingt normal, aber wenn man den Vergleich hat und ihn hört klingt es weniger toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> GZ zum G35 Sam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke... und ihr hab sicher nix anderes erwarte als das ich gleich noch mal SC:C (Splinter Cell) durch spielen muss mit dem neuen genialen Sound.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja - es klingt normal, aber wenn man den Vergleich hat und ihn hört klingt es weniger toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also schlechter Codec! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten ist immer noch Audiograbber mit LAME-Plugin. Gibt 1a mp3s. Ab 320kbit/s können wir von passablem Klang reden. Am liebsten hätte ich ja meine gesamte Musik als FLAC. Das frisst aber so krass Platz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Hatte nicht irgendwer nach sonem iPhone Zeit App gefragt ?


----------



## Rethelion (22. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hatte nicht irgendwer nach sonem iPhone Zeit App gefragt ?



Könnte sein dass du mich meinst^^

Hab mir jetzt mal Finarx Timesheet installiert und das sieht recht vielversprechend aus; hat in der Bezahlversion sogar PDF-Export. Kostenlos wäre mir zwar lieber aber da hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Könnte sein dass du mich meinst^^
> 
> Hab mir jetzt mal Finarx Timesheet installiert und das sieht recht vielversprechend aus; hat in der Bezahlversion sogar PDF-Export. Kostenlos wäre mir zwar lieber aber da hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden.



Hatte unter Produktion, auf der ersten Seite Direkt nen App gefunden (ne Uhr zum 1/3 Grün) das gluab auch das macht. 1,39€ oder so.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juni 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht wer sagen warum mein iOS 4 Jailbreak beim iPod Touch 2G nicht funzt ?

Also gehen wird es bestimmt nur wenn ich in Redsn0w die .ipsw auswählen soll, und die öffnen will, kommt immer "unable to recognize ipsw". Aber warum ?

Habe die durch iTunes geladene ipsw probiert, und jeweils 3 andere geladen. Immer das selbe :O


----------



## Crucial² (23. Juni 2010)

Morgen! So ne Stressige Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montag:* Arbeiten, Fussballtraining, direkt danach ESL Match (Gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*Dienstag:* Arbeiten, Fussballspiel
*Mittwoch:* Arbeiten, Deutschlandspiel
*Donnerstag:* Arbeiten, Clan Gespräch, ESL Match
*Freitag:* Arbeiten, Mich um Freundin kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Tennistraining
*Samstag:* Fussballspiel
*Sonntag:* Tennisspiel

Die gute Nachricht ist, dass ab Samstag die Fussballsaison vorbei ist, also fällt schon mal viel Stress in Zukunft weg.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Juni 2010)

Wieso spielst du denn dann Fussball, wenn es für dich Stress ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielt man das nicht aus Leidenschaft? Oder sollte es zumindest?

Hör halt auf und steig um auf Synchronschwimmen. Das ist entspannter. Und dazwischen machst du Yoga mit Jogi.


----------



## Crucial² (23. Juni 2010)

Um mich Fit zu halten, dass ist wirklich der einzige Grund. In der Klasse/Liga der ich spiele, hat Fussball leider nicht mehr so viel mit Spaß zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Synchronschwimmen? Hast du da etwa Erfahrung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Juni 2010)

Nö, hab ich nicht. Ich stemme am liebsten Gewichte, um mich fit zu halten. Und im Sommer spiele ich leidenschaftlich gerne Beach-Volleyball. Im Winter dann Snowboard fahren, aber das war es dann auch schon, mit meinen sportlichen Tätigkeiten. Schwimmen kann ich prinzipiell nicht sonderlich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (23. Juni 2010)

Hm, glaube bei mir wäre es so, dass wenn ich Gewichte stämme zwar die Muskeln zunehmen, aber auch der Bauch oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauche irgendwas wo ich viel laufen kann, da ist Fussball und Tennis eben ganz praktisch. 

Frag mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe damals mein Seepferdchen nur geschafft weil ich mich an irgendjemand anderes festgehalten habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juni 2010)

Ich mache auch viel Sport, ich schleiche jede Nacht in ihrigen welchen Lager Häuser Rum um geheime Daten zu sammeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (23. Juni 2010)

naja, deinen stress möchte ich haben, crucial ^^


----------



## Crucial² (23. Juni 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, deinen stress möchte ich haben, crucial ^^



Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Juni 2010)

Klasse... da will man aufstehen und in die Küchen gehen, was ist? Headsetkabel ist um ein Bein drum, ich kriegs nicht mit spurte wie ich bin voll los, leg mich aufs Müll und Reiß mein Headset Kabel durch die Wucht kaputt. Garantie gibts nicht mehr oder? oO


----------



## Erz1 (23. Juni 2010)

Ahh. Heute schön frei gemacht und von der Schule weggeblieben - noch 3 Wochen und dann 2 Wochen Ferienjob und dann Ferien. Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Schwimmen, hmm. Ich kanns, hasse es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fußball spielt man doch immer aus Freude und aus Leidenschat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (23. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil er so schön stressfrei ist, dein stress - hehe.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie grad ein kleines Problem. Bei mir im Browser funktionieren keine Java oder was auch immer Sachen mehr. Wenn ich hier auf Buffed zum Beipiel unten hineinklicke, wo man schnell einen Beitrag schreiben kann öffnet sich die Box nicht. Oder wenn ich auf Bearbeiten klicken tut sich auch nichts mehr. Auf anderen Seiten ist bei allen möglichen Sachen genau das selbe Problem :/


----------



## Nebola (23. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ahh. Heute schön frei gemacht und von der Schule weggeblieben - noch 3 Wochen und dann 2 Wochen Ferienjob und dann Ferien. Wuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte heute zur 5. Schule bis zu 6. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. Juni 2010)

ich heute bis zur 4. Wir habn Mottotage und die ganze Zeit mit Wasserbomben rumgeworfen, nachher hat der Hausmeister das wasser abgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juni 2010)

Früher hat man in der Schule noch was gelernt. :S


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2010)

Das haben wir heute gemacht, von der ersten bis zur 6. Stunde. Irgendjemand muss euer Nichtstun ja kompensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn das gar net anders. Hatten zwar bis zur 10 am Ende immer so ne Projektwoche, aber reines Faulenzen war das auch net. Halt mehr Exkursionszeugs unso.
In der Oberstufe gabs sowas gar net, da war von Anfang bis Ende Vollgas angesagt.

Darf gar net an die Schulzeit denken, is schon wieder so lange her... :S


----------



## Erz1 (23. Juni 2010)

boah. fu steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es spinnt mal wieder ,,|,, XD


----------



## Shefanix (23. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie grad ein kleines Problem. Bei mir im Browser funktionieren keine Java oder was auch immer Sachen mehr. Wenn ich hier auf Buffed zum Beipiel unten hineinklicke, wo man schnell einen Beitrag schreiben kann öffnet sich die Box nicht. Oder wenn ich auf Bearbeiten klicken tut sich auch nichts mehr. Auf anderen Seiten ist bei allen möglichen Sachen genau das selbe Problem :/



Weiss niemand was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juni 2010)

.NET aktuell, aktuelle Java-Version, aktuelle Flash-Version?

Vllt. ist das Javaplugin abgestürzt, dann würde wohl allein Neustart des PCs, vllt. sogar des Browsers helfen.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Juni 2010)

Es ist alles aktuell. Net-Framework kam ja heute mit Windows Update. Neustarten etc. bringt nichts. Hab Chrome sogar schon neu installiert und das Problem besteht immernoch seit ~ 3 Tagen jetzt. Wird echt nervig langsam :/


----------



## Nebola (23. Juni 2010)

Man achte auf die Bewertungs Anzahl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Versteh's grad nicht. Zu viel oder was?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Juni 2010)

1337 Bewertungen, Sora ^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Ja ich kenne das Verhaeltnis da nicht, bei Amazon wuerde Ich sagen: boha, das ist viel.. deswegen frage Ich nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juni 2010)

Es geht um den Shop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Juni 2010)

Meinst du das grade wirklich ernst? oO

1337 wegen L33T wegen LEET wegen Elite und so :X


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Achso... ja. Stand auf der Leitung, danke ;p


----------



## Dropz (23. Juni 2010)

weiß jemand wieso die steam server überlastet sind? kann kein css zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juni 2010)

Steam stinkt halt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juni 2010)

Es gib eine Neuen CS:S Patch... (ich nehme an durch das sind die Steam Server extrem überlastet) 

Was alles neue ist kann man hier lesen... 

http://www.shacknews...article.x/64467

der Patch ist etwa 759Mb gross


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

achievements was ist denn das für ne kacke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Juni 2010)

schiess 10 Gegnern mit der AWP die Ballz weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> schiess 10 Gegnern mit der AWP die Ballz weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du bekommst den Titel "Ballzinator"


----------



## Shefanix (24. Juni 2010)

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit alle Einstellungen, Bookmarks etc. von Chrome zu Firefox zu bekommen, oder? Ich find nämlich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Juni 2010)

gehts nicht normal über Firefox -> Datei -> Importieren Chrome ?aber Einstellungen denk ich nicht ist ja sicher wieder anders


----------



## Shefanix (24. Juni 2010)

Da steht nur der IE drin. Darum frag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

o rly?
http://www.abload.de/img/orlyug38.jpg


----------



## Shefanix (24. Juni 2010)

Ja, das steht Firefox bei mir auch drin. Aber ich meine ja von Chrome zu Firefox, also genau in die andere Richtung. Will halt alles von Chrome im FF haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Mal nach nem Addon für FF gesucht, dass das kann? Gibts bestimmt irgendwas.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Juni 2010)

Hab schon knapp 30Minuten googlen hinter mir, da steht immer nur wie das mit den Lesezeichen geht. Ein Addon habe ich dafür auch noch nicht gefunden :/


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

Spielt jemand auch css und kann mir sagen wieso es nurnoch so wenige server gibt?
ich finde gerade mal ca 10 dd2 server und vor dem patch waren es tausende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2010)

_Hast die normale ("alte") List oder diese neue mit Bildern? Bei der alten findest du (zumindest ich) hunderte.. :-)_


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast die normale ("alte") List oder diese neue mit Bildern? Bei der alten findest du (zumindest ich) hunderte tausende.. :-)_



So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das Update war ja echt so... ne..


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Spielt jemand auch css und kann mir sagen wieso es nurnoch so wenige server gibt?
> ich finde gerade mal ca 10 dd2 server und vor dem patch waren es tausende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Länger aktualisieren. Ich finde insgesamt nach 3 Minuten aktualisieren 2,2k Server.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Seit dem Update Suckt Css irgendwie voll.....


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

CS und CSS sucken generell.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Spiele die man nicht spielen kann sind immer scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Seit dem Update is alles am ruckeln, wie so Microruckler.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Ich lass mal Benchmark laufen ^^

Ah nett, Update dauert nach Steam 192 Stunden.


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

Nach dem Update ist mein css auch zensiert worden also die gegner sterben nicht mehr wie man es kennt sondern legen sich mit händen auf dem Kopf zu Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß jemand wie ich das rückgängig mache?


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Nach dem Update ist mein css auch zensiert worden also die gegner sterben nicht mehr wie man es kennt sondern legen sich mit händen auf dem Kopf zu Boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD ich kenn das... Bei mir sterben sie nicht noch legen sie sich hin, meine Ragdolls verschwinden einfach ^^

61 FPS im Benchmark, wobei es immer auf 75 FPS Vsync war und einmal auf 40 runter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Ha, Ihr versager, meins ist weiterhin uncensiert, pwn u all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Das ist ne Einstellung, am besten löscht du deine Config. Bei mir hab ich Ragdolls ausgestellt weil sie einfach nur stören^^


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2010)

_Meins auch :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Also du macht Folgendes... Steam aus machen dann,

start -------> unten in das Feld regedit eingeben ------- Current_User ------->Software ------->Valve weis net mehr genau welcher ordner aber in einen von denn Sollte es 2 Datein haben, token 2 und token 3, die löschen Have Fun.


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also du macht Folgendes... Steam aus machen dann,
> 
> start -------> unten in das Feld regedit eingeben ------- Current_User ------->Software ------->Valve weis net mehr genau welcher ordner aber in einen von denn Sollte es 2 Datein haben, token 2 und token 3, die löschen Have Fun.



was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 check ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir ist es doch zensiert, hatte nur nicht drauf geachtet, aber das funzt net, die Datein stellen sich immer wieder neu her...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

Hmpf... also bei mir ging es Problem los. 

Sonst kann ich euch zwei das noch anbieten... 

http://counterstrike.4pforen.4players.de/viewtopic.php?t=227847

So solltes auf jeden Fall gehen.


----------



## eMJay (24. Juni 2010)

kann man sich den Patch eigentlich auch woanders saugen... hab kein bock mit 10Kb/s zu laden.....


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Welchen Patch?


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

HWLuxx down?

Edit: Gehen tuts, aber das Forum ist extrem langsam...


----------



## Klos1 (24. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> HWLuxx down?



Nö! Italien down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Jep! Freut mich fast schon so viel wie der deutsche Sieg gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jep! Freut mich fast schon so viel wie der deutsche Sieg gestern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber lächerlich wie Australien 2:0 gegen Serbien gewinnt, und wir versagen gegen die 1:0.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Juni 2010)

Sie haben 2:1 gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Ausis vs. Serben ^^


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

öhm, ja ^^


----------



## Erz1 (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lohnt sich Starcraft 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will's mir vielleicht holen und Beta haben doch bestimmt einige gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2010)

Frag mal die Koreaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Komisch, ohne Propaganda Schriftzüge ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Juni 2010)

Bringt mir herzlich wenig, ich hab weder den ersten Teil noch irgendwas über die Beta gelesen, hab aber heute Leute gesehen, die bei Saturn vorbestellt haben und da wollt ich mir ein paar seriöse Meinungen einholen. (Haha, als ob man hier was seriöses findet XD aber ich weiß, dass hier einige die Beta gespielt haben und nicht irgendeinen Mist erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Erz1 (24. Juni 2010)

Mist, Dänemark scheint zu verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nej jeg er for denmark!! ik for japan

Und Starcraft II Leute bitte melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Mist, Dänemark scheint zu verlieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Kannst du dänisch oder sowas ?

2. keine Lust ^^


----------



## muehe (24. Juni 2010)

heut mal ins neue Gehäuse umgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Lüfter sind noch nich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Netzteil is ganzschön laut ohne Standard 1200U/min LianLi Lüfter hört man nurnoch das Aushilfsnetzteil vibriert auch irgendwie 

naja morgen nochmal Bestellung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

1200rpm? Wasn das fürn Netzteil? :O


----------



## muehe (24. Juni 2010)

nee die LianLi Lüfter laufen auf 1200U/min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab zwar noch 800er S-Flex da aber da warte ich lieber auf die neuen Lüfter da zwischen Festplattenkäfig und Lüfter sehr wenig Platz ist und das tu ich mir nicht zweimal an wegen paar Tagen hinten kommt morgen übergangsweise n S-Flex rein

Netzteil in seit paar Tagen nen Chinaböller 650W CombatPower lag noch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überlege nur grad ob ich wirklich das Modu87+ 500W nehme oder nur das Modu82+ 425

oder sogar das CM 500er

dachte eigentlich die neuen kleinen Cougar etc. kommen früher


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juni 2010)

Die kleinen Cougars sollen wohl demnächst kommen. Zumindest 350/400/450. Das 300er kommt Ende Juli oder so.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

400/450 wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr brauch ich nicht mit meiner 5770 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/14814502-post24.html

Kann also net mehr lange dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Testmuster sollen anfang der Woche schon raus gegangen sein.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

dann wart ich mal noch wenn das vielleicht 450 Silver werden kann ich mit den Vibrations noch 1-2 Wochen leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



115Eus ca. fürn 500er 87+ is recht heftig und ich brauch es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 400/450 reichen dicke

meine AC MX-2 und PK-1 sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so gut weggelegt das ich sie nicht mehr finde 2Stunden alles durchgesucht

musste ich heute irgendsone Zalman Zink Oxyd nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die PK-1 war noch nie benutzt weil ich damals nicht wusste das es die PK-1 ist die beim Megahalems bei war steht auch nicht drauf

naja gleich mit auf die Bestellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (25. Juni 2010)

Wir im Clan steigen im eSport vielleicht von CoD 6 auf CoD 4 um. Hatten gestern einen ESL War und so gravierende Fehler im Spiel mal wieder festgestellt, die uns mind. ein paar Runden gekostet haben. Das ist einfach lächerlich und ohne Sinn.

Gestern auch den ersten Funwar CoD 4 gezockt, da ist wesentlich mehr Action drin, also bei CoD 6. 

Jemand hier der auch bisschen CoD 4 Erfahrung hat? Oder irgendwas dazu sagen kann?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir was dazu sagen Cod 4 im MP is besser als cod 6. sagt schon alles....


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Hab längere Zeit CoD4 gezockt. Aber nur public.

Wie ich seit nem Neustart weder an der X-Fi noch am Onboard-Chip Sound hab. Meine Anlage funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab sie grad am TV getestet. Auch wenn ich den Stecker umsetz gibts kein typisches Kratzgeräusch, dass da irgendwo n Kontakt ist. Heute morgen war der Sound irgendwie abgehackt, hab den Winamp mal geschlossen und neugestartet. Hat nix geholfen. Dann nen Reboot und seit dem gibt der Rechner keinen Ton mehr von sich. wtf


----------



## Crucial² (25. Juni 2010)

Fakt ist halt einfach, dass CoD 6 teilweise echt zum "Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen". Gestern mitten während dem ESL-Match: 2 Spieler aus meinem Team bekommen Steam disconnect! Dann auch während dem Match: Bug, dass Waffe keinen Damage mehr macht... what the fuck?! Oder noch besser: Noch 10 Sekunden zeit Bombe zu entschärfen, alle Gegner sind tot: Spiel reagiert nicht wenn man "F"-Taste drückt. (Taste zum Entschärfen).

Sowas kann man im eSport einfach nicht bringen. Ganz abgesehen davon das die Maps total aufs Campen und Rumsitzen und warten ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Hab von vornherein gesagt, dass der MP Schrott ist Aber wollte ja keiner auf mich hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GNAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Immer noch kein Sound. Was los hier? Ich raste noch aus.

wtf... anderer PCIe-Slot + Treiber neu installieren: Nix gebracht.
X-Fi raus, Onboardtreiber installiert und ans Mainboard angeschlossen: Fehlanzeige
Die Anschlusserkennung funktioniert, gemutet ist nix und jegliche Diagnosen bringen immer "funktioniert einwandfrei" als Ergebnis.
Langsam raste ich echt aus. Hat sich mein Mainboard teilweise verabschiedet oder was is hier los? >_>

Edit: okay... jetzt wollte ich Win7 neu installieren, aber die Installation schlägt fehl. Ubuntu lässt sich auch net installieren. Irgendwie hat mindestens der Bootmanager was abbekommen. Jetzt wirds langsam lästig...


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Fehlercode 0x80070001 bei der Installation. Laut diversen Seiten lässt das auf nen defekten Datenträger schließen.
Was ich mich frage: Warum lässt sich dann auch Ubuntu nicht installieren, wo ich diese CD doch gerade eben vor ~1h gebrannt habe? Klingt entweder als hätte das Board nen schwerwiegenden Schaden oder das Laufwerk. Nen DVD-Laufwerk hab ich hier noch da, mal schaun ob da n andereres hilft. Wenn net versuch ich mal das alte Mainboard, auch wenn ich das sehr ungern tue. :/

Hoffe es ist nicht das Board. Sonst müsste ich mir wohl ne Menge Geld borgen oder wäre lange Zeit aufm trockenen. :S

Edit: boote ich jetzt sagt mir mein Rechner "BOOTMGR fehlt". Den hab ich vorhin aber vor der Win Installation in CMD gefixt. Jetz bin ich verwirrt... :S


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn sich das Board verabschiedet hat... ich hab die Rechnung noch hier und Garantie müstte glaube ich auch noch drauf sein. Könnte man theoretisch noch einschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1. Kannst du dänisch oder sowas ?



Hmm. Ein gaaanz kleines bisschen, alle aus meiner Familie können das, bzw. Oma und Opa und so und Onkel und Tanten, nur meine Eltern haben letztes Jahr oder vorletztes Jahr nen Kurs mit mir gemacht, ich habs aber dann sein lassen genauso wie sie wegen Umbauphase zuhause..
Wird ja auch ab nächstes Jahr in der Schule angeboten, aber ich behalte lieber Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Würde ich in jedem Fall in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Auch wenns n guter Anlass wäre um das System zu wechseln. Ich glaube aber immer noch, dass es an was anderem liegt. Ich hoffs zumindest. :/
Das Ding verwirrt mich grad total. Für nen defektes Mainboard würden auf jeden Fall die Soundprobleme und imo auch die Fehler während der Installation sprechen.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Nächste Investition liegt bei knapp 110 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wroom* wroom*


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nächste Investition liegt bei knapp 110 Euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



'n Fahrrad ?


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 'n Fahrrad ?



NOEZ

THIS: http://www.amazon.de/Thrustmaster-Racing-Wheels-Feedback-Clutch/dp/B001W0Y4R2/ref=sr_1_2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1277473128&sr=1-2
UND THIS: http://www.amazon.de/NAMCO-BANDAI-Partners-Evolution-DVD-ROM/dp/B00192S050/ref=pd_sim_vg_5
UND THIS AUCH NOCH: http://www.amazon.de/Atari-GT-Legends/dp/B000AYB03C/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1277473163&sr=1-1


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zockt jemand bei bc2 nen sniper ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Nein, aber ich finds gut wenn sie jemand spielt. Wenn in einem 12er gegnerischen Angreiferteam 5 Sniper dabei sind ist der Deff schon sicher gewonnen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ja, warum?


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, warum?



wie lange hast du gebraucht umd dich damit zurechtzufinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil Ich besitze das game seid gestern und bin noch total verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie lange hast du gebraucht umd dich damit zurechtzufinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tipp: Spiel ne andere Klasse, die bringt dir mehr Punkte, ist beliebter (Falls nicht zufällig Pionier) und auch für das Team nützlicher. Wenn dir C4 gefällt spiel Sturmsoldat mit ner Waffe ohne Aufsatz.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie lange hast du gebraucht umd dich damit zurechtzufinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich garnicht so lang. Hat nur kurze Zeit gedauert bis ich den Dreh raushatte das ich auf weite Distanz übern Kopf zielen muss, und nicht wie bei anderen Spielen immer genau drauf. Mittlerweile geht alles ohne Probleme.  <3 M95


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute aus der Technikabteilung, ich brauche euren Rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar brauche ich einen neuen Hauptmonitor, da ich meinen vorigen meiner Mutter geschenkt habe (sie hat endlich einen eigenen PC und nichtmehr ihren kotzlangsamen (Gott schütze ihn) Laptop).

Jedenfalls denke ich an einen großen Bildschirm, 24 Zoll genauer gesagt. Preislich zwischen 150 und 220€. Bei Amazon (wo ich ihn am liebsten bestellen würde) habe ich mir ein paar herausgesucht, die auch gute Bewertungen haben, nur kenne ich mich nicht so wirklich damit aus was die brauchen und können sollten. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen....

Ganz nett scheinen mir die hier:

http://www.amazon.de/LG-W2443T-Widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B00280QRUM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1276896449&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-2494LW-digital-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B002GXGNO6/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1277474691&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-G2420HDBE-WideScreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B002SNBIZI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1277475149&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.de/ASUS-VW246H-Widescreen-digital-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B001KAQKNA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1277475149&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-ProLite-E2407HDS-B1-Monitor-LCD-TFT/dp/B001OBU4OQ/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1277475149&sr=1-15

Wozu könnt ihr mir raten?


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Den: http://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-W2453TQ-PF-Widescreen-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B0024L46PS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1277475279&sr=8-2


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Heilige Scheiße...
Endlich geschafft. Hab die zweite Festplatte ausgestöpselt, also nur das notwendigste drangehabt. Jetzt klappts. Warum auch immer das nun sein musste, hat mehrmals vorher einwandfrei geklappt. Nachher mal mein Datengrab mit HDTune scannen, ob die noch in Ordnung ist. Nicht, dass sie sich schleichend verabschiedet.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juni 2010)

Weiß einer, ob GTA IV bei Media Markt auch 30€ kostet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> <3 M95


Ach ehrlich... ich liebe andere Sniper die M95 nehmen weil so so lam mit dem teil sind... wenn auf mich geschossen wird finde ich gleich raus wo der ist dank dem affen Lärm der das teil macht und bis der denn nächsten Schuss abgeben hat er auch schon Heady von mir...


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach ehrlich... ich liebe andere Sniper die M95 nehmen weil so so lam mit dem teil sind... wenn auf mich geschossen wird finde ich gleich raus wo der ist dank dem affen Lärm der das teil macht und bis der denn nächsten Schuss abgeben hat er auch schon Heady von mir...



Right, Gol oder Sv98 ist lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnTfrUdKXvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls ich mal Sniper spiele, dann SVU mit Rotpunktvisier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Juni 2010)

Hab mal wieder ne wow Testversion runtergeladen, anscheinend mag Wow die 5850 überhaupt nicht überall nur 20-30 fps und in Dalaran 10-20 fps obwohl ich die Schatten schon ausgemacht hab O_oda hatte ich ja mit der 8600gt schon mehr


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach ehrlich... ich liebe andere Sniper die M95 nehmen weil so so lam mit dem teil sind... wenn auf mich geschossen wird finde ich gleich raus wo der ist dank dem affen Lärm der das teil macht und bis der denn nächsten Schuss abgeben hat er auch schon Heady von mir...



Bringt bloss nicht viel wenn der erste Schuss sofort das Leben beendet oder?


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bringt bloss nicht viel wenn der erste Schuss sofort das Leben beendet oder?



M95 tötet nicht Oneshot auf LongRange lol.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2010)

What the hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://asiajin.com/blog/2010/06/21/learn-javascript-in-manga/

Auch sehr gut - 'The Manga Guide to Molecular Biology' und 'The Manga Guide to Relativity'.
Japan ist einfach epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

@ Arosk: Headshot schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Arosk: Headshot schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das macht jede Waffe. M95 ist ein schlechtes Ding, da es träge ist und ungenau. Im Endeffekt ist es gleichstark wie jede andere Snipe, weil die ebenfalls mit Headshot töten oder auch in LowRange oneshot töten. Deswegen Gol oder SV98 oder auch M24, alle gleich gut und viel genauer ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Arosk: Headshot schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werde selten von einem anderen sniper gekillt Liegt wohl daran das ich dauernd in Bewegung bin und nicht wie 90% alle auf einem Position rum sitzen während 5 stunden... ;D


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2010)

Dann spiel mal Heromode ;p


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich werde selten von einem anderen sniper gekillt Liegt wohl daran das ich dauernd in Bewegung bin und nicht wie 90% alle auf einem Position rum sitzen während 5 stunden... ;D



Genau, und ich spiele Sniper garnicht indem ich hinter irgendeinem Felsen hocke und verzweifelt versuche rumlaufende Spieler zu treffen. Hinlaufen, auch als Sniper ist richtig gespielt sehr effektiv. Mich kotzt nur an wenn ich als Angreifer immer nur Sniper Models bei uns im Team sehe... je nach der Anzahl geh ich sofort raus, weil man sowieso verliert. Als Deffer kanns mir egal sein, da sind sie gut ^^


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Wer als Sniper nur rumsitzt und wartet das ihm was direkt vor die Linse läuft ist eh dumm. Ohne Bewegung geht garnichts. Wenn ich schon so Camps mit 3 oder mehr Snipern sehe die sich überhaupt nicht bewegen gibts sofort Mortar Strike und alle sterben. Lernen tun sie es aber irgendwie nie


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> What the hell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In einer c't hatten sie mal davon das mit den Datenbanken, an sich find ich die Idee witzig, allerdings nur für Laien da es dann doch nicht wirklich tief in die Materie eintaucht. Aber um jemand einen groben Überblick zu geben was eine Datenbank ist ganz ok. "...für Dummies" auf japanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Das war in BF2 schon, da nicht so schlimm, aber Single Shot Sturmgewehr > Sniper xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Ach ja ganz vergessen und immer schon Spotten!


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Kann man gut beim UAV machen. Wenn ihr mal eure Tags hier reinschreibt dann ADD ich mal ein paar, geht ja nur richtig wenn beide on sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Schau in meine Signatur.... 

Headset wäre sonst auch vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

jaja dich und Teal hab ich schon oft geadded aber immer noch nichts xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Hab ich gerade angenommen, komisch.. Freund von mir musst mir auch erst 10 Mal ne freundes anfrage schicken bis es ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2010)

Pfff.. keiner bewundert mein ach so tolles Bild im Apple Thread ;p


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Meine K/D geht grad nur ganz langsam hoch weil ich grad Sturmsoldat mit Saiga und C4 spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Themawechsel hier, falsches Thread dafür ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

ist doch spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem für mich als anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ist als beginner am besten zum reinkommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Medic.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Na, ich würd sagen Noob Tuber oder mit CG spamen brauch garkeinen bis null können.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin direkt mit Sniper angefangen, bei allen anderen Klassen hab ich deshalb und fast noch garnichts freigeschaltet.

Btw: Ich heiss bei BC2 "Itsumi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Na, ich würd sagen Noob Tuber oder mit CG spamen brauch garkeinen bis null können.



was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du sprichst voll die fachsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin direkt mit Sniper angefangen, bei allen anderen Klassen hab ich deshalb und fast noch garnichts freigeschaltet.
> 
> Btw: Ich heiss bei BC2 "Itsumi"
> 
> ...



Geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noob Tuber = 40MM Granaten beim Sturmsoldat, hauptsächlich wird man so genannt wenn jemand nur auf der Ammo Box hockt und die ganze Zeit die Dinger spamt.

CG = Carl Gustav, die zweite RPG die man freischaltet und viel zu stark ist was Explosionsradius und Schaden angeht.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

was ist rpg?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

_Rutschnoj Protivotankovy Granatomiot

Auf Englisch: __Rocket Propelled Grenade

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaktive_Panzerb%C3%BCchse

Kurz gesagt: Ne Panzerfaust xD
_


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Edit: Das mit der Panzerfaust ist dann der ingi oder?
Edit2: sry sollte ein edit sein kein selbstzitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

jop


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wiedereinmal das muss ich heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Die CG muss aber erst freigeschalten werden, im Gegensatz zum Tubeaufsatz beim Assault. Also kannst mit Tube ja anfangen ;D


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

naja ich werde es wohl nur testen denn sniper finde ich irgendwie am coolste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

40MM Granaten wirken auf 25m² tödlich, im Spiel weit weniger und sie sind trotzdem noch zu stark xD


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

25m² wäre auch sehr übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

So ich geh mal ne Runde zocken, wer mich jetzt noch nicht geaddet hat/angenommen ist selbst schuld xD


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Tipp: Klicke in diese Box um den Editor zu laden


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Tipp: Klicke in diese Box um den Editor zu laden



ES PASSIERT NICHTS!"


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

LoL... bei mir öffnet sich die Box nicht und ich hab jetzt ausversehen auf "Beitrag" geklickt Editieren kann ich auc nicht, weil ja mein Browser mich nicht mehr mag.Kommt ihr von BC2 aus auf den Dekstop? Also Alt + TAB oder so? Ich nicht :/


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

hää?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> LoL... bei mir öffnet sich die Box nicht und ich hab jetzt ausversehen auf "Beitrag" geklickt Editieren kann ich auc nicht, weil ja mein Browser mich nicht mehr mag.Kommt ihr von BC2 aus auf den Dekstop? Also Alt + TAB oder so? Ich nicht :/



Jederzeit, aber nur wenn ein weiteres Programm offen ist ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> .Kommt ihr von BC2 aus auf den Dekstop? Also Alt + TAB oder so? Ich nicht :/



Ich schon mach doch mal Windows Taste + TAB


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

Alt-Tab geht auch. Musst nur anderes Fenster "antabben".

Davon abgesehen: Warum geht mein verfickter Sound immer noch nicht? Ich raste aus...


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> LoL... bei mir öffnet sich die Box nicht und ich hab jetzt ausversehen auf "Beitrag" geklickt Editieren kann ich auc nicht, weil ja mein Browser mich nicht mehr mag.Kommt ihr von BC2 aus auf den Dekstop? Also Alt + TAB oder so? Ich nicht :/


Alt + Esc funzt eig immer.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Alt-Tab geht auch. Musst nur anderes Fenster "antabben".
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Warum geht mein verfickter Sound immer noch nicht? Ich raste aus...


Vielleicht bist du auf einmal taub :O


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Klappt alles nicht. Sobald ich ein anderes Fenster offen hab, und dieses dann anwähle schiebt sich BF in den Vordergrund :>


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

ES will das du es spielst. Ähnlich WoW.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Bei WoW geht aber alles ohne Probleme, da kann ich nebenbei noch schön im Forum schauen. Bei BF bin ich komplett von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe eher von Künstlicher Intelligenz geredet. Es will das du es spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie WoW, man mag nachner Zeit nicht mehr, kann aber nie so richtig aufhören.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Ja, stimmt. Im Moment bin ich auch ein wenig mehr am WoW spielen. Neu angefangen halt, da muss man erstmal wieder ein paar 80er hochleveln


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alt-Tab geht auch. Musst nur anderes Fenster "antabben".
> 
> Davon abgesehen: Warum geht mein verfickter Sound immer noch nicht? Ich raste aus...


 muh mein Sound geht auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nur nen Lüfter eingebaut 

gleich mal onBoard testen bzw. Xonar mal umstecken


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Was ihr nur alle mit eurem Sound macht, Ich hab mein Headset geschrottet, und dadurch keinen Sound, ich weiss aber wenigstens genau wodran es liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

puh geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

zockt nach dem update noch jemand von euch css?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab keinen bock mehr>.< alle meine lieblingsserver sind nicht mehr erreichbar und es ist zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juni 2010)

Nein, mein alter Stammserver hat heute seine Schließung bekanntgegeben.
Eigentlich schade, letztes Jahr noch MTA und since 2002 gibt es den Clan, sind nun größtenteils auf MW2 umgestiegen und warten auf das neue Countr Strike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

"oben" bzw. paar Seiten vorher wurde doch beschrieben wie du die Zensierung rausbekommst 

google mal nach "regedit" du musst was in der Registry ändern

zwecks Servern auch mal googln kann mir schlecht vorstellen das die ganzen Server wegen dem Update nicht mehr erreichbar sind


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Nein, mein alter Stammserver hat heute seine Schließung bekanntgegeben.
> Eigentlich schade, letztes Jahr noch MTA und since 2002 gibt es den Clan, sind nun größtenteils auf MW2 umgestiegen und warten auf das neue Countr Strike
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich zocke momentan auch nurnoch mw2/bc2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie das neue css? promod?


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

Egal, Css suckt echt nach dem Update, seitdem spiel ich echt garnicht mehr, Regedit will nicht funzen weil sich die immer selbst wieder herstellt und son Patch ka, vllt später mal testen.




Dropz schrieb:


> ich zocke momentan auch nurnoch mw2/bc2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Valve meinte mal vor einiger Zeit nen Neues CS rauszubringen, aber die bringen lieber nen Guffel update das fürn Arsch ist.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

Ich frage mich wieso das geupdated wurde die verlieren ja nun viele spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: regiert steam bei euch auch gerade so schlecht?

Edit2: das mit der zensur geht trotz anleitung immer noch nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Canon EOS 550D DSLR <- Ist die Kamera gut? Mein Vater überlegt grade sich die zu kaufen


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

jop aber doch schon bissl teuerer also nicht grade Einsteigergerät eher ne Stufe drüber am besten gut informieren in DSLR Foren , Tests etc. bei soner Anschaffung dazu kommt noch gutes Objektiv 

auf die schnelle jetzt mal http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f207/dslr-einkaufsguide-604356.html oder generell http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f207/

gibt natürlich noch viel spezialisiertere Foren , Seiten also nich einfach mal losgehen und kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

EInstergerät haben wir schon längst. Nikon D3000. Mein Vater meint jetzt aber, dass es Zeit für eine neue ist. Der macht auch des öfteren mal so Fotos etc. Also kein Einsteiger - kennt sich schon ein wenig aus. Ich trau ihm nur nie so wirklich xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Edit2: das mit der zensur geht trotz anleitung immer noch nicht weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann Installieren mal den Patch, macht alles wie es in dem Setup steht... hat sogar ne Bilder Anleitung dabei... ^^ 

Nein es sind keine Viren Trojaner WTF auch immer ist von mir hoch geladen worden!

[font=arial, sans-serif]*http://rapidshare.com/files/402750900/SVP1.5BETA_v.2.zip.html*[/font]


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> EInstergerät haben wir schon längst. Nikon D3000. Mein Vater meint jetzt aber, dass es Zeit für eine neue ist. Der macht auch des öfteren mal so Fotos etc. Also kein Einsteiger - kennt sich schon ein wenig aus. Ich trau ihm nur nie so wirklich xD



achso ja dann wäre die 550 ne Stufe höher trotzdem aber gründlich informieren vorher auch Besonders was Objektive angeht 

bin da zwar auch nicht so bewandert aber gucke mich auch grad nach ner DSLR um und finde gründlich informieren vorm Kauf ist immer wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



evtl. reicht auch einfach erstmal nen neues Objektiv was er dann später auch weiternutzen kann 

man weiss es nicht 

am besten aber z.b. auf Painschi warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er sollte auch sagen was ihm an der alten nicht mehr reicht usw.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hab garkeine Lust mich zu informieren. Ich darf das Teil später eh nicht benutzen. Die D3000 darf ich ja auch nicht anfassen, aus dem Grund gabs auch noch keine Bilder von meiner kleinen PC-Ecke hier ;D


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

was hat er denn dann mit der alten vor vielleicht bekommst du sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder meinst er vertickt sie irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

@ Sam
es geht trotz patch immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> @ Sam
> es geht trotz patch immer noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.o Ja gut denn kannst du dann aber auch wieder Deinstallieren... ^^ schade. 

Gestern hatte einer das Gleiche Problem bei im geht die Regedit Lösung auch net wie bei Nebola aber dafür der patch... ^^


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juni 2010)

Switzerland ist raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben es sich selbst zuzuschreiben, wuhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

bei mir geht beides nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das regt mich gerade so dermaßen auf!!! das mein lieblingspiel innerhalb eines tages so vergewaltigt wird>.<.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Switzerland ist raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn nur einer Dummen Spruch macht... würde ich nicht Schlafen gehen oder besser gesagt immer hinter euch schauen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juni 2010)

ach in 2 bis 4 Jahren macht Ottmar daraus ne richtig gute truppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ach in 2 bis 4 Jahren macht Ottmar daraus ne richtig gute truppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bergsteig WM ?


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

grad mal ne Runde bc2 gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es macht übelst bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit dem Sniper und der ersten sniper komm ich nicht klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Das M24 ist das best Gewehr, beim Sniper. O.o (meiner Meinung)

Ich hab Komisch Problem, Wenn ich auf Youtube bin hat es erst auf dem rechten Monitor komisch Bildstörungen gegeben, erst dachte ich das der langsam ab raucht.... nun wenn ich auf youtube gehe und dort video abspiele geht es keine 4 sec bis ne komisch Bildstörung auf tritt... aber in Zwischen auf meinem Neuern 24 Monitor so bald ich die Seite verlasse passiert das noch mal, aber nur auf der youtube Seite WTF???


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juni 2010)

GOL best!


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juni 2010)

M24 ist wirklich ziemlich stark dafür, dass man sie direkt als erstes bekommt. Ich gammel am liebsten mit der GOL und der M95 rum. Die M95 kann so schön Wände etc kaputt schießen ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> GOL best!



Die GOL und M24 nehmen sich nicht viel, Letztes Endes ist es Geschmack Sache...

EDIT: nun ist mir aufgefallen das, die Bild Störungen drehten nur bei videos auf selbst auf dem Pc abgespielt Videos.. und beim Beenden. 

Ich glaub ich mach mal wieder mal mein neues Lieblings Hobby Formatieren. -_-^^  Grafikkarten Treiber auch schon mehr mals neu Installiert. Komisch. hmpf


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juni 2010)

Morgen... ^^ Die post hat mir heute morgen eine Office Professional Plus 2010 gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen dem Bild Störungen, kp hab in Formatiert (gerade) immer noch das selbe Problem, ich hab den 2 Monitor wieder weg gestellt. ^^


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob das vllt das gleiche ist aber mein pc hat manchmal bei youtube auch so störungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wird das bild entweder grün oder weiß und manchmal auch grün/weiß abwechselnd^^


----------



## Erz1 (26. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen, wöchentlicher Putz wieder angesasgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann mir wer kurz sagen, wie ich das Display sauberbekomme?
Mein Putztuch kommt nicht mehr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juni 2010)

Ich benutze immer haushaltpapier (hoffe das ist so richtig auf hoch deutsch^^) und Fenster putze...


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Wie kann ich bei bc2 eigentlich chatten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mit den anderen auf dem Server und wie kann ich mir so eine coole bc2 sig erstellen?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juni 2010)

Hier nacht deinem Soldaten namen suchen... http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/

Und Chatten weis gerade net welche taste du drücken musst, aber wer zeit findend in Bc 2 zu chatten.. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer haushaltpapier (hoffe das ist so richtig auf hoch deutsch^^) und Fenster putze...



Der arme Monitor. Viel zu scharf das Zeugs.

In der Regel nehm ichn leicht feuchtes Mikrofasertuch. Bei hardnäckigerem Dreck hab ich so nen Displayreiniger da.

btw Soundproblem gelöst: Mein Heimkinosystem ist Schuld. Das hat sich komplett verabschiedet. :S


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Wie viele Punkte macht ihr so pro runde?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Unterschiedlich. Wenn ich total schlecht drauf bin sinds auch mal nur so 500 - 800. Wenns gut läuft sind auch mal locker 3k oder mehr drin. Also ohne Sterne :>


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach so zwischen 300-800 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dann dauert das leveln doch voll lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Naja, geht eigentlich. Du wirst ja auch noch besser und wirst mehr Punkte bekommen. Sterne geben auch relativ viel XP. Ein Silberner 1000 und ein goldener 5000. Wie viel ein Platinum Stern gibt weiss ich nicht, da braucht man mit der Waffe 10x den Goldstern mit. Ansonsten, gibts auch noch andere Dinge die 5000k XP geben. Sowas wie "Spiele 24 Stunden Online". Oder sowas halt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juni 2010)

Ich mach meistens 1500-2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser es ist eine ganz schelchte runde dann 500 -_-^^


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Ich eigentlich auch. 3000 nur wenns grad wirklich extrem gut läuft, oder das gegnerische Team vooler Noobs ist ;D


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, geht eigentlich. Du wirst ja auch noch besser und wirst mehr Punkte bekommen. Sterne geben auch relativ viel XP. Ein Silberner 1000 und ein goldener 5000. Wie viel ein Platinum Stern gibt weiss ich nicht, da braucht man mit der Waffe 10x den Goldstern mit. Ansonsten, gibts auch noch andere Dinge die 5000k XP geben. Sowas wie "Spiele 24 Stunden Online". Oder sowas halt



24 std ingame das fördert ja die sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juni 2010)

Hab auch schon mal 8000 ohne Sterne geschafft, aber das sind Ausnahmerunden. Meistens zwischen 1500 und 3000.
Ein Platinstar gibt 10k Punkte.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

@Dropz: Es gibt auch eins für 5Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juni 2010)

Erinnert mich btw an meine beste Runde. Wenns um Gesamtpunkte auf der Endabrechnung geht.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/14768198-post1368.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @Dropz: Es gibt auch eins für 5Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hää?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also über 100 std am stück online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Ich glaube das mach ich mal in den Ferien^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juni 2010)

Nicht am Stück, Gesamtspielzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Am Stück wäre auch irgendwie heftig ;D


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

achsoooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das geht ja voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Juhu, mein BF startet nicht mehr. Ich hab echt keine Lust da neu zu installieren ;/


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

wieso geht doch schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Das installieren an sich, ja, Bloss die Patches werden bei mir ewig dauern ;/


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

naja ich habs ja bei steam gedownloadet aber das dauerte auch gar nicht soo lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Nicht alle haben schnelles Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist doch besser als garnicht zu installen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen. Vielleicht kiegt sich das Spiel wieder ein und lässt sich irgendwann wieder starten, Ich hab ja noch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> naja ich habs ja bei steam gedownloadet aber das dauerte auch gar nicht soo lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steam lulz! Viel zu teuer. Davon abgesehen würde ich ein generell von Steam unabhängiges Spiel ungern von Steam abhängig machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Steam lulz! Viel zu teuer. Davon abgesehen würde ich ein generell von Steam unabhängiges Spiel ungern von Steam abhängig machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



´ging schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie teuer ist es denn im Laden?


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

30€ hat mich das gekostet wenn ich mich recht erinnere :>


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

>.<.<.<.< ich hab 50 geblecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2010)

Ich liebe Steam. Zum ersten Mal nach einem halben Jahr will der wieder mein Passwort... weil keins von meinen Standard-PWs passt will ichs wiedeherstellen. 
Dann mault Steam, dass entweder mein neues PW ungültig oder meine geheime Antwort falsch sei (ich werd gerade noch wissen wo ich geboren wurde). *Sigh*


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich liebe Steam. Zum ersten Mal nach einem halben Jahr will der wieder mein Passwort... weil keins von meinen Standard-PWs passt will ichs wiedeherstellen.
> Dann mault Steam, dass entweder mein neues PW ungültig oder meine geheime Antwort falsch sei (ich werd gerade noch wissen wo ich geboren wurde). *Sigh*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soetwas war bei mir noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2010)

Und jetzt passt das PW, das ich schon 3 mal ausprobiert habe doch wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

hihi ich bekomm ne HD5870 geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Bad Company hab ich direkt nach Erscheinen bei Amazon 32,99 + 4,99 Versand gezahlt ^^

Aktuell kostet es 54 &#8364; xD


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> hihi ich bekomm ne HD5870 geschenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie du bekommst die geschenkt die hat mich viel geld gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Der Freund meiner Mutter, dem seine Mutter hat das Ding drin und es macht nur Probleme, jetzt bekomm ich sie zum testen obs das Ding ganz richtig tickt und gleichzeitig kann ich sie auch behalten xD


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

mich hat die knapp 400 gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Ist noch nicht sicher, außerdem dauerts noch etwas, das Ding ist in Portugal.


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

was für kontakte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boraci (26. Juni 2010)

Buffed PC Level 5 was haltet ihr von den PC? wenn man ein Budget von 600 Euro hat ist der doch vernünftig?


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Naja.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2010)

Wuerde Ich jetzt nicht so sagen.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2010)

_Wenn du nicht vorhast bei Hardwareversand o.ä zu kaufen dann ist das ne Alternative , jap.

Obwohl bei 600€ mehr als ne 5750 drin sein sollte.._


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2010)

Die Ghanaer sind ja echt schlimm... legen sich wegen jedem Mist hin und machen einen auf sterbender Schwan um Zeit zu schinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du nicht vorhast bei Hardwareversand o.ä zu kaufen dann ist das ne Alternative , jap.
> 
> Obwohl bei 600€ mehr als ne 5750 drin sein sollte.._



Es sind nur 500 Euro. 100 gehen für Windows drauf.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2010)

_Eigentlich eher 71€ aber egal..selbst dafür ist bestimmt mehr drin.._


----------



## Boraci (26. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du nicht vorhast bei Hardwareversand o.ä zu kaufen dann ist das ne Alternative , jap.
> 
> Obwohl bei 600€ mehr als ne 5750 drin sein sollte.._


Ich Spiele größtenteils nur World of Warcraft das sollte schon eine gute FPS zustande kommen denke ich mal oder? und für Cataclysm dürfte der auch noch reichen.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2010)

_CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Kühlung: boxed
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5670
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power 430W

sponsored by : Sticky

Der gefällt mir persönlich besser..

Hast du denn ein Betriebssystem? Wenn ja , dann kannst du die 5670 in eine 5770 umtauschen und hast dann einen super PC :-)_


----------



## Boraci (26. Juni 2010)

Die Frage war einfach ob der Rechner so für World of Warcraft geignet ist. Und ob darauf auch Cataclysm flüssig laufen wird.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Klar, auf Ultra zwar nicht, aber auf niedrig lief es auch auf meinem alten 2 Ghz PC mit ner 7900 gs


----------



## Dropz (26. Juni 2010)

Boraci schrieb:


> Buffed PC Level 5 was haltet ihr von den PC? wenn man ein Budget von 600 Euro hat ist der doch vernünftig?



bist du ein neuer acc von Buddha oder nur das gleiche Bild?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boraci (26. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> bist du ein neuer acc von Buddha oder nur das gleiche Bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich nur das selbe Bild... Ich habe die Mieze noch in 9 anderen Varianten. ^^


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Oh man ich bin grad vereckt vor lachen:



> Long Dong Silver (* 1960 als Daniel Arthur Mead auf den Bermudas; † 1995), in Europa auch als Long John Ding Dong bekannt geworden



http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/342021/Wer-ist-Long-Don-Silva-Und-was-bewirkte-seine-Prominenz-Und-welcher-Nationalitaet-gehoert-er-an/


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juni 2010)

Der hat bestimmt jeden Vergleich gewonnen


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

Boraci schrieb:


> Die Frage war einfach ob der Rechner so für World of Warcraft geignet ist. Und ob darauf auch Cataclysm flüssig laufen wird.



_Aufjeden Fall..auch auf Ultra (natürlich Schatten aus und Eingabeverzögerung aus - vllt noch einige Sachen verringert..) und die Auflösung ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig :-)_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Wenns jetzt noch warm wäre.... wäre mein Tag perfekt.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenns jetzt noch warm wäre.... wäre mein Tag perfekt.



Um 2 Uhr? xD


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Also hier ist es schön gemütlich warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2010)

Bei mir drinnen auch... mein PC ist die reinste Heizung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draussen ist es eher angenehm kühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Mein PC ist komisch, der bläst oben nur kalte Luft heraus, unten hinten nur leicht wärmere. Als Heizung bringt der mir wenig. Ich benutze meine körpereigene Heizung - die aber leider schlechten Geruch mitsich bringt :/


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Um 2 Uhr? xD



Das war so gemeint das in meinem Zimmer 27,4 Grad herrschen. Bin pennen hauta ein Leuts


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2010)

iPhone 4 Kamera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5x rangezoomt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2010)

Sieht echt gut aus, beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2010)

Hab noch paar andere, aber die sind von der Qualitaet nicht gut. Mein Bruder hat sich naemlich ein Motorrad gekauft. R1.
Bin da schon mit gefahren, absolut geil das Teil. Das hat mal Tempo drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Tage werde Ich mit der Nikon D3000 Bilder vom Motorrad machen, bei dem fahren. So wie in der Art hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juni 2010)

Hab mir gerade Company of heroes: Gold und Ghosbusters bei Steam gekauft beides ja Spot billig ^^


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Es gibt was zu feiern!


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Und das wäre? :O


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und das wäre? :O



29 ,5 Grad um halb 1 ?


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Meine KD ist auf 1.74 gestiegen, dank sei PIONIER MIT MGNMUN UND AKS-74U.#

Außerdem ist niemand in der Bude um mich zu nerven.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

meine Sig wird nich aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin schon lvl 1 und nicht 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> meine Sig wird nich aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Statseite die du nutzt funkt nicht richtig was Sigs angeht, ich würde jetzt bfbcs benutzen, am Anfang war Updaten fast unmöglich, jetzt ists einwandfrei ^^


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

muss ich mich da für ne sig registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> muss ich mich da für ne sig registrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, btw irgendwie ist die KD wieder gesunken ^^ Sinnvolles System <.<


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Suche paar neue Filme..kann jemand welche Empfehlen? Entweder was schön trauriges/schöne alâ "Beim Leben meiner Schwester" oder halt Horror/Splatter etc..

Danke :-)






/Edit : Sollte man natürlich schon auf DVD/BluRay kriegen :-)
_


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mir gerade nur eingefallen aber das ist kein horror und nichts trauriges eher geballer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist das t88s gewehr eig? ich schalte das nämlich bald frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Semi Sniper die relativ schwach ist, aber hohe Feuerrate hat.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Nicht so meins..aber danke trotzdem..

Noch wer? :-)_


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nicht so meins..aber danke trotzdem..
> 
> Noch wer? :-)_



Snakes on a Plane, ich mag den Film total... Am meisten der Typ der gefressen wird xD


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Der kam erst im TV - auch nicht so meins..aber trotzdem auch ein Danke..

Noch wer?
_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nicht so meins..aber danke trotzdem..
> 
> Noch wer? :-)_



Dawn of Dead der Klassiker. Da wo Zombies sprinten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Parodie Shaun of Dead. 

Oder Land of Dead, oh man die heißen fast alle gleich.

Kick Ass, The Horde


----------



## muehe (27. Juni 2010)

hab letztens die ganzen Remakes Halloween , Stepfather , Friday 13 etc. in 1080p gesaugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber noch nich zu gekommen anzuschauen

Dramen puh ka evtl. Blind Side ist aber auch mehr Comedy , Drama

Descent 2 war auch nich so pralle aber ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Bis auf Kick Ass und The Horde kenn ich alle - schau mir von den beiden mal nen Tailer an..danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher aufjeden Fall MW2? Interventiontitel need xD


---------

/Edit : Blindside(übrigends ein schöner Film),Stepfather,Freitag der 13. und Halloween (auch Remakes) kenn ich alle - Descent schau ich mir auch mal nen Trailer an..danke :-)
_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Love Exposure. Genialer Dramafilm über 4 Stunden


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Love Exposure. Genialer Dramafilm über 4 Stunden



wtf


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Wieso "wtf" ?


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Love Exposure. Genialer Dramafilm über 4 Stunden



_Trailer schaut gut aus..kommt auf meine Liste :-)

Danke!_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bis auf Kick Ass und The Horde kenn ich alle - schau mir von den beiden mal nen Tailer an..danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kick Ass ist einfach genial, den muss man gesehen haben, ich habs den leider nur zur hälffe gesehen, bin aussem Kino gefolgen ^^

The Horde habe ich selber noch nicht gesehen, aber habe mal gehört der soll wohl gut sein.

Oder halt sowas wie 96 Hours, Simpsons Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

4 Stunden Film tu ich mir sicher nicht an xD


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Der Film ist es - meiner Meinung nach - absolut wert. Und die 4 Stunden gehen sogar relativ schnell bei rum, weil man halt immer wissen wil wie es weitergeht. War einer der besten Filme die ich je gesehen hab, und ich habe schon viele gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Der Film ist es - meiner Meinung nach - absolut wert. Und die 4 Stunden gehen sogar relativ schnell bei rum, weil man halt immer wissen wil wie es weitergeht. War einer der besten Filme die ich je gesehen hab, und ich habe schon viele gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das dieser japanische?Mit den fotos da?


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Auf jeden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Kenn ich beides und is mir auch zu langweilig 

Blindside , Wolfman , Ratatouille , Fantastic Movie , Der Glücksbringer , In meinem Himmel waren jetzt so die letzten Filme die ich geschaut hab (und dir mir einfallen xD..)

Also eher so richtiger heftiger Horror/Splatter oder halt wirklich so schöne alâ Blindside/In meinem Himmel.._


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Was er anschaut ist immer japanisch xD

Ansonste, das einzigste was ich 4 Stunden am Stück ertragen könnte wäre:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2010)

Pff, 4 Stunden... schau dir mal die ungeschnittene Fassung von 'Das Boot' an, die geht 5 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Schaut euch sowie ich Serien excessiv an das dauert auch tag für tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ist das dieser japanische?Mit den fotos da?



Na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den gibts auch im Moment "Gott sei Dank" nur auf japanisch. Englische und deutsche Stimme würden dem Film die komplette Atmosphäre entreißen. Am besten mit englischen Subs schauen, ich hab den einmal mit deutschen und einmal mit deutschen geschaut, die deutschen sind einfach nur schlecht :>


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

STEAKS MIT EIS! JAM


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Pff, 4 Stunden... schau dir mal die ungeschnittene Fassung von 'Das Boot' an, die geht 5 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Boot ftw

Große deutsche Filmkunst!


----------



## muehe (27. Juni 2010)

[url="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precious_%E2%80%93_Das_Leben_ist_kostbar"]Precious &#8211; Das Leben ist kostbar[/url]


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFMFaHvKAOQ


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Youtube ist heute DON SCHNELL... für 2 min Video 360p brauchts fast 10 min buffern.

Bufferspeed beträgt 1.6 Kb/s


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_xD

"Du hast überhaupt nichts versaut..

...VERDAMMTE....."_


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Was isn los man ich buffer schon 10 min und hab nicht mal die hälfte von dem vid...


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Bei mir gehts ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Dito..

Shefa..woher hattest du den Film? Find den irgendwie nirgends :<_


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Von Rapidshare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ich sag nur das:

Rechts unten Downloadspeed <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Alles klar ;-)_


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk, kauf dir schnelles Internet!


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Arosk, kauf dir schnelles Internet!



Hä, das Internet hat Full Speed, das liegt an Youtube.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juni 2010)

Extremer Horror und Splatter... das bittet dir alles der film KLICKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nebola92 schrieb:


> Arosk, kauf dir schnelles Internet!




Ne kauf dir lieber Windows 7 bekommt ja noch augen krebst von XP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

wie benutzt man bei bc2 eig den fallschirm?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hä, das Internet hat Full Speed, das liegt an Youtube.



Ähn, Nein.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Boot ftw
> 
> Große deutsche Filmkunst!



Auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die 5 Stunden Fassung hab ich 3 mal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand wo man gut Spiele dloaden kann?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie benutzt man bei bc2 eig den fallschirm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Standart müsste Leertaste sein :>


@ SpieleDL: Legal/Illegal?


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Standart müsste Leertaste sein :>
> 
> 
> @ SpieleDL: Legal/Illegal?



meinetwegen beides?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man gut Spiele dloaden kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja bei Steam! gibt es im Moment eine menge gute Billige sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

am besten bräuchte ich fifa10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Ok wer nen netten Film sehen will.

Bisschen zu krank um das hier als Vid zu posten.

Also gibts nur nen Link, ansehen auf eigene Gefahr, Übelkeit, weiß ich was :O

Klick


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie langweilig. Sieht viel zu unreal aus das ganze :>


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Vorwarnung für die , die sowas nicht mögen : Extremer Splatter (abgehackte Füße,Innereien uvm..)

/Edit : Wie bei allen Splattern Shefa :O
_


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ok wer nen netten Film sehen will.
> 
> Bisschen zu krank um das hier als Vid zu posten.
> 
> ...



wieso kann man sowas auf youtube gucken? oO


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Vorwarnung für die , die sowas nicht mögen : Extremer Splatter (abgehackte Füße,Innereien uvm..)
> 
> /Edit : Wie bei allen Splattern Shefa :O
> _





Aus dem Grund schau ich mir die auch nicht an. Wär das ganze abhacken etc. ein wenig "realer" würde der Film vielleicht ein bisschen Ekel hervorrufen oder so. Aber bei sowas kann man ja fast noch einschlafen :/


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund schau ich mir die auch nicht an. Wär das ganze abhacken etc. ein wenig "realer" würde der Film vielleicht ein bisschen Ekel hervorrufen oder so. Aber bei sowas kann man ja fast noch einschlafen :/



da kann ich dir nur zustimmen das sieht einfach nur schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag splatter usw auch so net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Irgendwie langweilig. Sieht viel zu unreal aus das ganze :>


Ja, so ne richtige Story hat das wohl auch nicht, wurde auch fast nur negative bewertet der Filn.



Dropz schrieb:


> wieso kann man sowas auf youtube gucken? oO


Weiß ich auch nicht, aber gucken würde ich den Film auch nie.

Ich mag Horrorfilme eig sehr gerne, aber ich muss echt nicht jedes Detail sehen, wie viele Eingeweide alle 5 Sekunden auf irgend einer Frau fliegen.


----------



## muehe (27. Juni 2010)

doch grade abends zu einschlafen sehr gut oder billige Actionkracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Zum einschlafen gibts viel krassere Sachen. Schonmal was vom "Sandmann" gehört oder so? Das ist richtig hartes Zeug


----------



## muehe (27. Juni 2010)

schwere Kost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Zum einschlafen gibts viel krassere Sachen. Schonmal was vom "Sandmann" gehört oder so? Das ist richtig hartes Zeug



was passiert denn da?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juni 2010)

pff wer abends was zum einschlafen braucht der schaut sich auf n-tv etc die WW2 Dokus an. xD


----------



## muehe (27. Juni 2010)

Dokus sind geil zum einpennen schön in Drusel sabbern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was passiert denn da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag ich nicht, zu brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Sam: Ich brauch eigentlich nichts zum einschlafen. Bei mir gehts das schnell :>


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

btw: Wie weit kann man mei bc2 eig lvln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unendlich?


----------



## muehe (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sag ich nicht, zu brutal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pittiplatsch und Schnatterinchen sind übelst krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (27. Juni 2010)

Welchen Laptop könnt ihr mir für ca 600 Euro empfehlen? Würde WoW und Warcraft 3 drauf zocken.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

wc3 und wow läuft doch fast überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a510572.html

schaut für mich ganz gut aus._


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Also technisch..optisch nicht so meins _


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Ich mag eh keine Laptops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommt einen LAPTOP zum spielen zu benutzen... Irgendwo draussen gibts nur Netz mit Extra Kosten, nichts läuft so richtig gut... Würd ich mir nicht mal geschenkt antun.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommt einen LAPTOP zum spielen zu benutzen... Irgendwo draussen gibts nur Netz mit Extra Kosten, nichts läuft so richtig gut... Würd ich mir nicht mal geschenkt antun.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Mein WoW ist grad mega am sterben. Entweder hab ich komplett schwarzes Bild, mit diesem WoW-Finger, komplett grünes Bild mit dem WoW-Finger, oder ich hab einfach nur 1FPS. Wenn ich schwarzes/grünes Bild hab laufe ich aber komischerweise noch ganz normal rum etc. Der Mauszeiger ändert sich sogar wenn ich übern Händler oder sowas komme. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt? Temps sind soweit alle in Ordnung, Graka bei 53!C und CPU bei 42°C :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juni 2010)

Treiberprobleme?


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mein WoW ist grad mega am sterben. Entweder hab ich komplett schwarzes Bild, mit diesem WoW-Finger, komplett grünes Bild mit dem WoW-Finger, oder ich hab einfach nur 1FPS. Wenn ich schwarzes/grünes Bild hab laufe ich aber komischerweise noch ganz normal rum etc. Der Mauszeiger ändert sich sogar wenn ich übern Händler oder sowas komme. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt? Temps sind soweit alle in Ordnung, Graka bei 53!C und CPU bei 42°C :>



Gibt es irgendeine Funktion mit der ich diese Temperaturen nachgucke?^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Treiberprobleme?



Treiberprobleme die heute, vor ~20Minuten plötzlich aufgetreten sind? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen :>


@ Dropz: Ja, da gibts mehrer Programme für. Ich hab Coretemp und HWMonitor immer im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Huhu :-)_
_
_
_Bin mal wieder unter OSX..mensch..lang ist´s her *g*_


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

OSX? was ist das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Mac Betriebssystem? Snow Leopard? iMac? _


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

CPU um die 48 und Graka zwischen 37 und 43 ist das ok?^^


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ohne, schalt am besten Pc gleich aus, das Ding glüht schon durch...


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> CPU um die 48 und Graka zwischen 37 und 43 ist das ok?^^


Jop passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ohne, schalt am besten Pc gleich aus, das Ding glüht schon durch...



du amchst mir angst ich bin Laie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2010)

Eher extrem kalt für eine GraKa... meine idelt mit 60°C vor sich hin. Aber umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juni 2010)

Meine ist im Idle auch nicht wärmer als die von Dropz ...
Und beim Spielen ist auch maximal 66 Grad bisher.. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (27. Juni 2010)

Meine CPU erstaunt mich grade. 38°C bei WoW, und das bei den Temperaturen draußen


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

PC Temperatur hat ja auch soviel mit der Außentemperatur zu tun


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2010)

_Hat sie..denk doch mal logisch..diese bescheuerten Kommentare immer.._


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie schon. Die Temps draussen beeinflussen auch die Temperatur im Raum, und dass die die PC-Temps beeinflussen sollte ja klar sein...
Meine hat im Idle gerade 50°C, aber die ist auch OCd.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Seltsam, bei mir isses immer gleich heiß, egal ob 17 oder 25 Grad Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juni 2010)

Also, Rosetti, das war ja eben fail beim Tor von Messi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

was wie wo tor wie ist es passiert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juni 2010)

Argentienen vs. Mexiko, Messi Tor, stand bestimmt 2 oder 3 Meter im Abseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nicht normal, sondern selbst war Messi nur 2 oder 3 Meter vorm Tor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 epicfail


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juni 2010)

Ich bekomme nicht von der Wärme ins Schwitzen sonder von Company of Herores... ganz schön Stressig... ^^ Aber geil. hätte doch das Komplett Packet nehmen sollen. :/ ^^ egal


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Seltsam, bei mir isses immer gleich heiß, egal ob 17 oder 25 Grad Raumtemperatur.



Liegt vielleicht daran das deine Kiste eh viel zu heiß ist^^

Wenn du schon im IDLE auf 46°C (sofern dein Profil noch stimmt) kommst ist es kaum ein unterschied ob die zu kühlende Frischluft 17° oder 25° C hat...hast du aber im IDLE nur knapp über 30°C macht das schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied, geschweige den wenn die Raumtemperatur wie heute schon auf 35°C war und man dann logischerweise nicht mehr auf 30°C runterkühlen kann, zumindest nicht mit Luftkühlung :-)

Davon abgesehen sollte jedem mit nur geringfügigen physikalischen Kenntnissen klar sein das es einen Unterschied macht welche Temperatur die Luft zum kühlen hat...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dNagMJabtw&feature=topvideos

Zu geil :>


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was macht ihr grade so?^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Versuchen WoW auszulassen - nebenbei schauen was demnächst so für gute KDoramas erscheinen :>


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

was sind KDoramas?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich das selbe wie KDramas - Korean Dramas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: also sowas wie das mit den Fotos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Nein, das war ein JDorama, kein KDorama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

und wieso wird in den Wortlaut eig ein zusätzliches o eingebaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das in asien so üblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? zumindest wenn du One Piece auf Japanisch guckst-was btw viel geiler ist- heißt es auch Monkey D. Doragon anstatt nur Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man mir vllt kurz erklären wie man das mit den isos und daemon tools macht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Da wird meistens der Aussprache wegen noch ein "o" eingesetzt. Könntest du ja bei One Piece auch drauf achten, die werden dort bestimmt nicht Dragon sondern wirklich Doragon sagen, halt ein wenig undeutlich das "o", aber es sollte vorkommen. Denk ich mir zumindest mal bei One Piece, hab den aber selbst nicht geschaut :>

Verdammt wie ich es hasse. Man findet zu japanischen und koreanischen Filmen/Serien fast keine Links zum herunterladen >.<


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> und wieso wird in den Wortlaut eig ein zusätzliches o eingebaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt daran, das es z.B. in den Silbenalphabeten (Hiragana & Katakana) in Japan kein "dr" oder "dra" gibt, stattdessen wird das dann aus einem "do" und "ra" zusammengesetzt.

Einzeln gibt es nur unsere Vokale a,i,e,o,u, ansonsten gibt es nur Silben mit 2-3 Buchstaben aus denen sich die Wörte bilden bzw. Kanji wo ein Zeichen dann schon für ein ganze Wort stehen kann bzw. eine ganze Sache umschreibt.

Edit: Ob das jetzt auch auf koranisch, chinesisch, etc. zutrifft und aus welchem Grund das dort so ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. Kenn das auch nur aus der japanischen Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran das deine Kiste eh viel zu heiß ist^^
> 
> Wenn du schon im IDLE auf 46°C (sofern dein Profil noch stimmt) kommst ist es kaum ein unterschied ob die zu kühlende Frischluft 17° oder 25° C hat...hast du aber im IDLE nur knapp über 30°C macht das schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied, geschweige den wenn die Raumtemperatur wie heute schon auf 35°C war und man dann logischerweise nicht mehr auf 30°C runterkühlen kann, zumindest nicht mit Luftkühlung :-)
> 
> Davon abgesehen sollte jedem mit nur geringfügigen physikalischen Kenntnissen klar sein das es einen Unterschied macht welche Temperatur die Luft zum kühlen hat...



Kein besonderer Lüfter halt, brauch ich auch nicht, das Ding wurde noch nie zu heiß, also unnötig was teuerers zu kaufen.
Ansonsten sag ich nur Wärmedämmung ftw... wenns draussen 30°C+ hat ists drinnen schön kühl ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das es z.B. in den Silbenalphabeten (Hiragana & Katakana) in Japan kein "dr" oder "dra" gibt, stattdessen wird das dann aus einem "do" und "ra" zusammengesetzt.
> 
> Einzeln gibt es nur unsere Vokale a,i,e,o,u, ansonsten gibt es nur Silben mit 2-3 Buchstaben aus denen sich die Wörte bilden bzw. Kanji wo ein Zeichen dann schon für ein ganze Wort stehen kann bzw. eine ganze Sache umschreibt.
> 
> ...





Auf koreanisch und chinesisch trifft das allerdings nicht zu. Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut. JDorama und KDrama/KDorama. Bei K kann man beides benutzen, bei J nur JDorama. 
Koreanisch ist ja dann doch schon einiges anders als japanisch, und am ehesten zu vergleichen mit chinesisch :>


Edit: Bei Romanji müsste es dann aber theoretisch doch die Buchstaben geben oder nicht? Obwohl... ne. Ist ja nur Kanji in unsere Buchstaben übersetzt :>


----------



## WeriTis (28. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das es z.B. in den Silbenalphabeten (Hiragana & Katakana) in Japan kein "dr" oder "dra" gibt, stattdessen wird das dann aus einem "do" und "ra" zusammengesetzt.
> 
> Einzeln gibt es nur unsere Vokale a,i,e,o,u, ansonsten gibt es nur Silben mit 2-3 Buchstaben aus denen sich die Wörte bilden bzw. Kanji wo ein Zeichen dann schon für ein ganze Wort stehen kann bzw. eine ganze Sache umschreibt.
> 
> ...



Quality Information! Was man hier alles lernen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, 1492, 1492, die Zahl ist doch untrennbar mit was verbunden...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Bei Romanji müsste es dann aber theoretisch doch die Buchstaben geben oder nicht? Obwohl... ne. Ist ja nur Kanji in unsere Buchstaben übersetzt :>



Romanji ist eigentlich, wie du ja auch schon schreibst, nur die Umsetzung der japanischen Zeichen (Hiragana/Katakana/Kanji) in lateinische Schriftzeichen, insofern dann eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere japanisch Lehrerin meinte damals, das Japanisch eher mit dem mongolischen verwandt sei, vor allem auch was die Grammatik betrifft, und eher nicht mit dem chinesischen und folglich dann auch nicht mit dem koreanischen was glaube ich auch eher mit dem chinesischen verwandt ist, aber wissen tu ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






WeriTis schrieb:


> Btw, 1492, 1492, die Zahl ist doch untrennbar mit was verbunden...



Streich die 1 und die 9 und du hast die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Ich kapieren garnichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Romanji ist eigentlich, wie du ja auch schon schreibst, nur die Umsetzung der japanischen Zeichen (Hiragana/Katakana/Kanji) in lateinische Schriftzeichen, insofern dann eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du japanisch? :O 
Kannst dir ja mal koreanische Texte anschauen, du wirst sogut wie nichts verstehen, genauso kann ich eher koreanisch als japanisch :/

@ Dropz: 42 = Antwort auf alle Fragen :>


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kannst du japanisch? :O
> Kannst dir ja mal koreanische Texte anschauen, du wirst sogut wie nichts verstehen, genauso kann ich eher koreanisch als japanisch :/



Kann leider fast gar nichts mehr, das meiste hab ich leider schon wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte das mal 3 Semester nebenher an der Uni als Sprachkurs mitgemacht, da mich die Sprache und die Kultur (und damals auch Animes/Mangas^^) interssiert hatten. Aber wenn man das nichts ständig übt verlernt man das futchtbar schnell wieder, zumindest geht mir das so.

Außerdem dauert das denke ich ziemlich lange bis man das so gut kann um sich mit den Menschen dort unterhalten zu können. Hiragan/Katakana lernen fand ich gar nicht so schwer, da das ja auch wie ein Alphabet aufgebaut ist...aber die ganzen Kanjis auswendig lernen fand ich dann doch schwierig (vor allem sie dann auch so zu malen das sie dem original ähneln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Sprechen/verstehen und schreiben/lesen sind da in der Sprache doch schon 2 paar Schuhe.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Was ist eigentlich das max lvl bei bfbc2 ? oder kann man theorethisch bis unendlich lvln?


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

50 ist das Maxlevel.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 50 ist das Maxlevel.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juni 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Quality Information! Was man hier alles lernen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1492 ist als Jahr bekannt in dem Christoph Kolumbus Amerika entdeckt hat...

Und mit ein Name eines... mehr oder weniger akzeptablen Historienfilmes mit Gérard Depardieu.

Aber schön, dass das einzige was zu dem Datum einfällt erstmal '42' ist...


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Kann leider fast gar nichts mehr, das meiste hab ich leider schon wieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hiragana und Katakana finde ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll zu lernen. Wenn man mal japanisches Fernsehen oder so schaut, dann wird mit relativ schnell feststellen, dass dort ja leider alles in Kanji geschrieben wird, wo einem das andere dann ja nichts mehr bringt.
Soviele Kanji's sind das doch gar nicht, zumindest die, die man in der Schule lernt, also die J&#333;y&#333;-Kanji, sind ja nur 1945 Stück :X

Ich werd mich jetzt aber erstmal intensiver mit koreanisch befassen, japanisch habe ich zwar auch Bücher zum lernen etc. aber koreanisch finde ich deutlich einfach um sich das selbst beizubringen :>


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Mir war langweilig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dir muss ja langweilig sein ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> dir muss ja langweilig sein ^^



Warum das?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

Weil du gesagt hast, das dir Langweilig ist? O.o


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> dir muss ja langweilig sein ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dir ist echt öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zock bc2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil du gesagt hast, das dir Langweilig ist? O.o



Hab ich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW gestern was getestet mit aufnehmen und so... Höchste Einstellungen, 100 FPS... UND ICH BIN AFK GEGANGEN für 30 Min was einkaufen gegangen.. Ich komm zurück... Partition G ist VOLL <.< Am Anfang waren von 322 GB 10GB belegt... man hat das löschen lange gedauert... die Datei war so groß wie die ganze Partition...


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab ich das?






Arosk schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Da war ein Funken Ironie dabei


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

War nicht wirklich erkenntlich...


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> War nicht wirklich erkenntlich...



Ja, das ist halt. Deswegen versteht man ironische Texte auch so schwer :<


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist halt. Deswegen versteht man ironische Texte auch so schwer :<



Nein, nur dich versteht man nicht.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habs mal oben gefixed, mehr Kennzeichen kann mans ja nicht.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich habs mal oben gefixed, mehr Kennzeichen kann mans ja nicht.



1 Smilie, toll gefixt. Gott Segne dich und Amerika.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 1 Smilie, toll gefixt. Gott Segne dich und Amerika.



Soll ich jetzt noch dranschreibe "*Ironie*" ?

btw 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuUX_zdy5Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Red Bull verleiht FLÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGEL


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt noch dranschreibe "*Ironie*" ?



Nein. Aber du kannst es dran schreiben.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber du kannst es dran schreiben.



Näh, das Quatsch. Dann geht doch das ganze sprachliche Mittel in seinem Sinn verloren, wenn ichs vorher ankündige. Das ist wie, wenn sich Mittermeier auf die Bühne stellt, seine Geschichten erzählt und dann bevors wirklich witzig ankündigt "ACHTUNG POINTE! JETZT GLEICH LACHEN". :S


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass das einzige was zu dem Datum einfällt erstmal '42' ist...



Mir war durchaus bewußt wofür das Jahr steht...scheint so als müßte man überall "*scherz*" oder "witzle grisse*" dranschreiben damit das auch alle verstehen die nicht soviel von Humor halten.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hiragana und Katakana finde ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll zu lernen. Wenn man mal japanisches Fernsehen oder so schaut, dann wird mit relativ schnell feststellen, dass dort ja leider alles in Kanji geschrieben wird, wo einem das andere dann ja nichts mehr bringt.
> Soviele Kanji's sind das doch gar nicht, zumindest die, die man in der Schule lernt, also die J&#333;y&#333;-Kanji, sind ja nur 1945 Stück :X



Hiragana ist das was die Kinder in Japan als erstes lernen, und Katakana braucht man für alles was aus fremden Sprachen nach Japan eingeflossen ist wofür die Japaner aber selber in ihrer Sprache vorher kein Wort gehabt haben. 

Auch in der normalen Alltags-Schrift, Zeitung etc. braucht man das um lesen zu können, dort werden immer auch Hiragana und Katakana immer zwischen den Kanjis mit dabei sein, ohne geht es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

(Edit: davon abgesehen kann man alles auch in Hiragana schreiben ganz ohne Kanjis...alerdings ist das in Japan nicht üblich und wird so nur in Kinderbüchern praktiziert.)

Man sagte mir, so mit 400 der gängigsten Kanjis, sollte man ganz gut zurecht kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Juni 2010)

Uih, mit 400 Kanjis. Das stell ich mir dann doch schon recht schwer vor damit zurecht zu kommen. Die lernen immerhin bis zu Oberstufe 1945 Stück. Wie man sich das nur alles merken kann? oONaja, mal schauen. Werd später warscheinlich auch irgendwie japanisch nehmen beim Studium, obwohl das ja jetzt mittlerweile zu "Japanologie" geworden ist. Oder hieß das schon immer so? :>


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen. Werd später warscheinlich auch irgendwie japanisch nehmen beim Studium, obwohl das ja jetzt mittlerweile zu "Japanologie" geworden ist. Oder hieß das schon immer so? :>



Ich glaube das hieß schon immer so, zumindest auch schon als ich mich damit befasst habe. Man lernt ja dort nicht nur die Sprache sondern auch viel über die Kultur und die Menschen dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Falls in nächster Zeit mal wieder jemand nach nem preiswerten TV fragt..hier mal nen schickes Video vom LG LH3000 : 

Klick mich!_


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> lol



Wayne ?


----------



## Erz1 (28. Juni 2010)

Boah, GTA 4 regt mich gerade mega auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dumme Installation, ... , dann ging es nicht richtig, Patch gezogen, ging gar nicht mehr -.-* ; Und nun wieder neuinstallieren..


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Ach, komm einfach Ts und MW2 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, Systemanforderungen sollten ja locker erfüllt werden, Irgendwas mit Treiber oder sowas ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ach, komm einfach Ts und MW2 zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne Deinstalliert lieber die MP Modus von der Festplatte.. xD


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wayne ?



MIMIMIMI IMMER BESCHWEREN


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> MIMIMIMI IMMER BESCHWEREN



Wie war das noch, das mimimi steht geistig auf selber Ebene mit dem l2p und omfg Noob ?

Wenn man nicht weiß was man sagen soll, sagt man ebend was man denkt gell ?



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne Deinstalliert lieber die MP Modus von der Festplatte.. xD


Besser wärs, für den SP modus braucht man kein IWNET (was mich ehrlich gesagt wundert).  Das es IW nicht schafft stupide Server wie CSS sie hat zu stellen, nein jeder ist mal der Host, jeder darf mal lagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Wasn mit dir los, schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## Erz1 (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ach, komm einfach Ts und MW2 zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm. neee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, irgendwas war da mit den ATI Grakas.. da fehlt noch ein Patch ;p


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wasn mit dir los, schlecht geschlafen?



Nein aber du gehst uns hier mittlerweile ziemlich auf die Nerven, ich weiß garnicht ob du schon mal etwas sinnvolles hier geschrieben hast.


Denn eigentlich spamst du nur Mist hier rum, postest irgendwelche dummen Videos die niemanden interessieren, schreibst Dropz der nen Technik Neuling ist irgendwelchen Crap womit er nichts anfangen kann, oder spamst ständig deinen "Suuuuper FUUU ATI OPEN GL suckt, lolololol" Zeug rum, und wenn keiner ne Antwort weiß, heißt es wieder wir sollen dir mal antworten.

Edit: Ich habe eigentlich sogar sehr gut geschlafen, um meinen Post an den Inhalt deiner anzupassen.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

p3nis


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> p3nis



ass

Wenn dich die Videos nicht interessieren dann schau sie nicht an. Übelst nervig wenn Leute etwas kommentieren das sie ÜBERHAUPT NICHT INTERESSIERT.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk kannst du uns eins Gutes tun?

Naemlich diesen Thread hier verlassen. Wir sind nicht hier um irgendwelche Videos zu posten und diese ins mehrfache zu kommentieren. Wir sind hier in einem Technik Forum und in keiner Kneipe. Wenn's dir nicht passt, kannst du gehen. Keiner wird dich vermissen.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ass
> 
> Wenn dich die Videos nicht interessieren dann schau sie nicht an. Übelst nervig wenn Leute etwas kommentieren das sie ÜBERHAUPT NICHT INTERESSIERT.



Oder diese dann einen auf Cpt. Capslock machen.

Ich kann ja mal eine Umfrage starten wenn es interessiert was du schreibst.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oder diese dann einen auf Cpt. Capslock machen.
> 
> Ich kann ja mal eine Umfrage starten wenn es interessiert was du schreibst.



Hauptsache mal wieder flamen und dann wieder nicht wissen was man schreibt. Nur weil ich 3 Wörter groß geschrieben hab... Schonmal aufgefallen das Großschreibung im Internet als Schreien gewertet wird?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

pen!s


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schonmal aufgefallen das Großschreibung im Internet als Schreien gewertet wird?



Schonmal aufgefallen dass Schreien im Allgemeinen als unhöflich gewertet wird?


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal wieder flamen und dann wieder nicht wissen was man schreibt. Nur weil ich 3 Wörter groß geschrieben hab... Schonmal aufgefallen das Großschreibung im Internet als Schreien gewertet wird?



Achso, gut das ich den flame in meinen eigenen Satz nicht finde.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

So. Ab sofort weht mir hier ein ganz anderer Wind durch diesen Saustall hier.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schonmal aufgefallen dass Schreien im Allgemeinen als unhöflich gewertet wird?



Groß schreiben tut man auch Worte die man vorheben will. Kann man natürlich auch unterstreichen, dauert aber zu lange.



Soramac schrieb:


> Arosk kannst du uns eins Gutes tun?
> 
> Naemlich diesen Thread hier verlassen. Wir sind nicht hier um irgendwelche Videos zu posten und diese ins mehrfache zu kommentieren. Wir sind hier in einem Technik Forum und in keiner Kneipe. Wenn's dir nicht passt, kannst du gehen. Keiner wird dich vermissen.



Ach plötzlich ist Off-Topic verboten?


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Dann solltest du evtl. nicht noch extra im nächsten Post darauf hinweisen, dass Großbuchstaben im Internet als Schreien gewertet werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Umfrage Online.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

p3n!s


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann solltest du evtl. nicht noch extra im nächsten Post darauf hinweisen, dass Großbuchstaben im Internet als Schreien gewertet werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es hatte den Anschein das er das nicht weiß.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab's im Guten versucht, aber Ich kann auch anders. Wir sind Kollegen und keine Freunde. Und das hier ist immer noch ein Technik Thread. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber warum beschwerst du dich plötzlich? Schau mal die letzten hundert Seiten an und schrei los wenn du 10 Seiten lang kein Offtopic findest.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Was verstehst du denn unter Offtopic?

Dummes Rumgelaber ist das.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Genau das ist Offtopic

Wäre gut wenn man die Diskussion nun beenden könnte und wieder "normal" fortfahren.

Und um den Technik Thread ehre zu machen auch so:

Kennst sich jemand mit Lenkrädern fürn PC aus? Hab schon einige angeschaut und mich für http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128 entschieden, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.



> Dass Risen-Bug-Videos eher weniger Anklang finden hast du ja sicher langsam gemerkt...



Jaja, mir ist nur stinkelangweilig gewesen, ich halt mich zurück.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Müssen wir uns jetzt eigentlich wirklich wieder auf das 'allvierteljährliche' Kindergartenniveau herabbegeben, wenn hier mal wieder einer reinschneit der sich offensichtlich in der Tür geirrt hat?

Arosk, keiner sagt dass hier kein Offtopic stattfindet. 'Wir' kennen uns hier im Forum schon so lange, dass wir einfach auch über andere Sachen als PCs miteinander reden. 
Dass Risen-Bug-Videos eher weniger Anklang finden hast du ja sicher langsam gemerkt...


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber wie gesagt. Wir sind hier keine Kneipe. Such dir ein anderes Forum, aber hier bist du definitiv falsch. Der Nachtschwaermer oeffnet in einer Stunde. Am besten bereitest du dich schonmal vor, was du so nettes dann posten kannst.

@EspCap hier geht's ums Prinzip. Arosk hat mich schon in einem anderen Thread mit seiner neunmal kluger Besserwisserei aufgeregt.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Genau das ist Offtopic



Womit du dich bestens auskennst.

Weiß jmd woran es liegen kann das mein Toshiba weiß ich welcher Name HD Ready Fernseher immer son bisschen am Rauschen ist ? relative egal welches Programm, es ist immer ein bisschen am Rauschen, haben schon anderes Kabel, Antennen Buchse etc.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Wir wissen, dass ihr Arosk nicht mögt. Es gibt eine nette Ignorier Funktion, von der ihr Gebrauch machen könnt, anstatt hier zu flamen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Weiß jmd woran es liegen kann das mein Toshiba weiß ich welcher Name HD Ready Fernseher immer son bisschen am Rauschen ist ? relative egal welches Programm, es ist immer ein bisschen am Rauschen, haben schon anderes Kabel, Antennen Buchse etc.



Auch bei DvDs? Und inwiefern rauschen, Bild- oder Tonrauschen?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir wissen, dass ihr Arosk nicht mögt. Es gibt eine nette Ignorier Funktion, von der ihr Gebrauch machen könnt, anstatt hier zu flamen.



qft


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auch bei DvDs? Und inwiefern rauschen, Bild- oder Tonrauschen?



Ton auch minimal, aber da muss man schon sehr nah dran gehen, so bei ca. 2-2,5m Abstand ist das nicht merkbar.

Aber das Bild rauscht halt ich sag mal, permanent, bei DvD's ist es eigentlich genau so.  Es ist nicht son typischer Schneesturm, halt nur son kleines rauschen, sieht man besonders auf dunklen Hintergründen in Serien, Filmen, oder so.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Das hab ich schon bei vielen TVs gesehen, dass die im Schwarz ein Rauschen haben... keine Ahnung woran das genau liegt, aber machen kann man da afaik nichts.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2010)

Oh noez. Ich wollte mir mehr oder weniger eh schon mal nen neuen Fernseher holen, mal schauen ob's die nächsten Monate was wird.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Oh man..das wird immer bescheuerter hier..Nebo spricht aus was sicherlich 95% der Leute die hier täglich reinschauen denken (Nein , Alkopopsteuer schaut hier nicht täglich rein) und er wird dafür 2 Tage gebannt? Lächerlich.._


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Wegen was wurde er gebannt?


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Finde ich auch 'etwas' lächerlich...


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Thread? I'm so sorry, aber wenn ihr was dagegen habt dann sagts doch einfach gleich am Anfang und nicht erst so spät.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Er hat einen Flamethread gegen Arosk gestartet..bzw eine Umfrage wer ihn mag und wer nicht - also ganz ohne Grund war der Ban doch nicht..trotzdem Schwachsinn..hätte man auch einfach Closen können..

Naja..wie war das?

Ladies und Gentleman heute abend sinkt für sie : Das Niveau!_


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

WAS Nebola wurde gebannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Gut, aber für sowas hätte eine Verwarnung gereicht...


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Jopp. Auch eine interesante Formulierung - 'Ich verwarne dich hiermit und erteile dir 2 Tage Pause'. 

Kommt eine Verwarnung für gewöhnlich nicht vor einer Strafe? 
Naja, whatever. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_Ladies und Gentleman heute abend sinkt für sie : Das Niveau!_ [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> WAS Nebola wurde gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Joa..2 sonnige Tage :-)

_


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ichs schade finde ist es andererseits nur gerecht, warum im Technikforum anders verfahren als im WoW-Teil; und da bringt eine Verwarnung ja auch nie was^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Falls es in dem Theater vorher übersehen wurde:

Kennst sich jemand mit Lenkrädern fürn PC aus? Hab schon einige angeschaut und mich für This entschieden, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa..2 sonnige Tage :-)
> 
> _



Yep, bei dem das iPhone 4 schoen ueberhitzt ;p


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Hat das etwa auch die 'Biergartenprobleme' (ha ha) wie das iPad?


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep, bei dem das iPhone 4 schoen ueberhitzt ;p



_xD

__Und..zufrieden? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa..2 sonnige Tage :-)
> 
> _


Ist doch gut, dann geht er wenigstens wieder mal raus an die Sonne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Bei mir zuhause hat das iPhone gemeint: Es waere zu warm und muss erstmal bla bla.. dann wenn Ich draussen stehe und die Sonne druff knallt, passiert nichts. Irgendwie komisch.

Bin sehr zu frieden. Es ist unglaublich schnell im Gegensatz zum iPhone 3G , dass Display laesst sich viel leichter bedienen und die Kamera ist sehr sehr gut. Auch das Filmen sieht sehr ordentlich aus. Die Rueckseite gefaellt mir am besten (:


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Hmh... vielleicht muss es sich erst noch an die warmen Temperaturen in Florida gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

Bekommt man eine Extra Garantie wenn man in Warmen Ländern wohnt? xD


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Oh man..mag mir eben wer 2400€ geben? :<

Klick mich!_


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Nee, eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennt jemand das Problem?

Betriebstemperatur: 0 °C bis 35 °C





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Durch die Retina-Auflösung sieht das Bild echt riesig aus im Vergleich zu 'alten' iPhone Screenshots auf meinem normalen Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmh, das dürfte knapp werden mit der Betriebstemp. Wenigstens einen Vorteil hat das Wetter hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr die ganze Woche Gewitter?


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei mir zuhause hat das iPhone gemeint: Es waere zu warm und muss erstmal bla bla.. dann wenn Ich draussen stehe und die Sonne druff knallt, passiert nichts. Irgendwie komisch.
> 
> Bin sehr zu frieden. Es ist unglaublich schnell im Gegensatz zum iPhone 3G , dass Display laesst sich viel leichter bedienen und die Kamera ist sehr sehr gut. Auch das Filmen sieht sehr ordentlich aus. Die Rueckseite gefaellt mir am besten (:



rein äuserlich bevorzuge ich ja mein 3G S in weiß, ich mag die abgerundete Fläche auch wenns vielleicht dicker ist.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Yep, es regnet immer ab und zu richtig stark. Dann donnert es und dann geht auch teilweise der Strom immer weg. Das ist zurzeit diese Jahreszeit wo es oft regnet und donnert. Hurricanzeit (:

@mmeCeline

Ich dacht auch zunaechst bei dem iPhone 4. Das Design gefaellt mir ja mal gar nicht, aber Ich muss sagen. Wenn man es erstmal in der Hand hat, macht das schon wirklich was her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei das iPhone 3G / 3GS natuerlich auch nicht schlecht ausschaut. Nachteil ist dann aber die kratzanfaellige Rueckseite :x


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> rein äuserlich bevorzuge ich ja mein 3G S in weiß, ich mag die abgerundete Fläche auch wenns vielleicht dicker ist.



Dachte ich auch, als ich das 4 das erste mal gesehen hab.
Aber spätestens als ich es heute mal in der Hand hatte wurde ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt. Das fühlt sich einfach viel besser/edler an als die Plastikrückseite eines 3G(S) und sieht in echt wirklich super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich kein Papagei bestellt -.-

Achwas, Spass. :]


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

hat jemand lust mit mir ne Runde bfbc2 zu zocken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja added mich in steam : "taiwini"


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Wenn du es mir kaufst gern _


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du es mir kaufst gern _



ich hab schon wegen dem pösen steam 20 euro mehr bezahlt als im laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> wobei das iPhone 3G / 3GS natuerlich auch nicht schlecht ausschaut. Nachteil ist dann aber die kratzanfaellige Rueckseite :x



Dont forget 'bout Handysocke!

Desweiteren sieht man wenn man es in weiß hat Kratzer eh kaum


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du es mir kaufst gern _



Hab's hier rumliegen und spiel es eh nicht. Aber kann es dir ja nicht mal eben vorbei bringen 

Warte ja immer noch Left 4 Dead 2 auf Mac

@mmeCeline

Ich gehe anstaendig mit meinen Sachen um. Brauch sowas nicht, gefaellt mir immer alles eh nicht :/


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab's hier rumliegen und spiel es eh nicht. Aber kann es dir ja nicht mal eben vorbei bringen
> 
> Warte ja immer noch Left 4 Dead 2 auf Mac
> 
> ...



du kannst es paini ja per post schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab's hier rumliegen und spiel es eh nicht. Aber kann es dir ja nicht mal eben vorbei bringen
> 
> Warte ja immer noch Left 4 Dead 2 auf Mac
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte jetzt auch mal ganz dreist das es auch auf gem 4G zu kratzern kommen würd! D:


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt auch mal ganz dreist das es auch auf gem 4G zu kratzern kommen würd! D:



Klar, kriegt es auch Kratzer. Aber nicht so schnell und viele wie das iPhone 3G / 3GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dropz

Ich quetsch das wie das MacBook Air mit tausend USB Stecker in ein Briefumschlag und schick es dann billig nach Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola77 (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich gehe anstaendig mit meinen Sachen um. Brauch sowas nicht, gefaellt mir immer alles eh nicht :/



Wie iFixyouri ? Aber denk dran, nicht bei Starbucks liegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn es so hart ist wie das Frontglas glaub ich das nicht. Vorher splittert es komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was man ja auch schon gesehen hat... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar, kriegt es auch Kratzer. Aber nicht so schnell und viele wie das iPhone 3G / 3GS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wenn das so ist, muss ich wohl demnächst wieder losziehen und Leute abziehen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Ohjee.. sowas passiert nie im Leben mit meinem iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebola

wb 

Das werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht im Starbucks liegen lassen (:
und aus meiner Hosentasche kann es nicht rausfallen, die ist schoen eng .. also das.. wie soll ich es sagen. So dass es halt nicht rausrutschen kann weisste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@painschecks 

Hab schon geschaut, aber da ist kein Key in der Huelle 




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, muss ich wohl demnächst wieder losziehen und Leute abziehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfff.. du bist aber boese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es aber dann im Vergleich zu den Kamera's kommt, wuerde ich aber ganz schnell weggehen (:


----------



## Shadlight (28. Juni 2010)

kann ich eigentlich mein Wow von XP auf Win7 kopieren oder sollte ich es neu Instalieren?:O


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ohjee.. sowas passiert nie im Leben mit meinem iPhone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Prinzip ist die gefahr höher das es aus einer tighten Hose fällt als aus einer weitgeschnittenen...was aber nichts an der tatsache ändert das Tighte Jeans über alles und jedem stehen


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich kann der, dessen iPhone das ist, das auch nur fertiggebracht haben indem er es richtig auf den Boden geworfen hat... das Frontglas ist ja auch kaum kaputtzubekommen.
Aber hey, es gibt Leute die schiessen mit einer Sniper auf ihr iPhone. Möglich ist alles.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @painschecks
> 
> Hab schon geschaut, aber da ist kein Key in der Huelle



_°_°

Da muss eigentlich einer drin sein - aber is auch egal :>_


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Pfff.. du bist aber boese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dazu hab ich ne Nikon Spiegelreflex Kamera, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist die gefahr höher das es aus einer tighten Hose fällt als aus einer weitgeschnittenen...was aber nichts an der tatsache ändert das Tighte Jeans über alles und jedem stehen



Hmm.. ja, glaub so ungefaehr wollte Ich es sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@painschecks

Entweder war ich eben zu bloed, aber glaub Ich hab den Key gefunden. Brauchst du nicht CD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Nikon <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Ok warte jetzt kommts.. welche ist es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestimmt ziehe ich gleich den Kuerzeren.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm.. ja, glaub so ungefaehr wollte Ich es sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die oben genannte tatsache ändert aber auch nix daran das Leggins und Jeggins über Jeans stehen EGAL WIE TIGHT SIE SIND...ja auch bei typen
aber ich will hier keine modediskussion starten *_*


Nikon D40. <3


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ma kurz 2 fragen zu bc2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie chattet man ingame?

und ist das XM8 Gewehr beim enig gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab ma kurz 2 fragen zu bc2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer braucht chatten, unterstelle per mic einfach alles und jedem ein familäres verhältniss mit einer Prostituierten, dann geht das schon, über mehr gehen gespräche in FPS eh nicht herraus


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Die oben genannte tatsache ändert aber auch nix daran das Leggins und Jeggins über Jeans stehen EGAL WIE TIGHT SIE SIND...ja auch bei typen
> aber ich will hier keine modediskussion starten *_*
> 
> 
> Nikon D40. <3



Ist die Nikon D3000 jetzt besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und Ich kenne mich mit Hosen eh net soo gut aus, von daher lassen wir das lieber (:


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist die Nikon D3000 jetzt besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kennst du dich denn mit Magiern aus`? D:


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab ma kurz 2 fragen zu bc2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gut ne Waffe ist hängt davon ab, ob du mit ihr umgehen kannst. Richtig schlecht ist eigentlich keine.
Chat: J - alle, K - Team, L- Squad


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Kennst du dich denn mit Magiern aus`? D:



Welche Magier? ;p


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wie gut ne Waffe ist hängt davon ab, ob du mit ihr umgehen kannst. Richtig schlecht ist eigentlich keine.
> Chat: J - alle, K - Team, L- Squad



ich meinte eher im vergleich zu den ersten beiden waffen also von feuerkraft her etc ich kann mir die werte ja noch nicht angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

Die XM8 ist schon gut. Imo besser als die anderen. Mit Red Dot ist aber auch die erste  sehr zu gebrauchen.
Von den Schadenswerten (DPS) sind die Waffen fast alle in etwa gleich. Einzig die AN94 ist (deutlich) stärker.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

was ist red dot?^^ rotpunkt? kann man das auf den waffen istallieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Welche Magier? ;p



Den schlechten D:


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist die Nikon D3000 jetzt besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Jain..die D40 ist um einiges älter hat aber mindestens wenn nicht sogar eine etwas bessere Bildqualität (eigentlich kommts ja mehr auf die Objektive an) :-)_

_Und ja..Nikon <3_


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist red dot?^^ rotpunkt? kann man das auf den waffen istallieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, aber musst du erst freischalten. Nicht bei jeder Waffe einzeln, nur für jede Klasse einmal. Aber keine Ahnung wann.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jain..die D40 ist um einiges älter hat aber mindestens wenn nicht sogar eine etwas bessere Bildqualität (eigentlich kommts ja mehr auf die Objektive an) :-)_
> 
> _Und ja..Nikon <3_



Objektive sind beste wos gibt


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo, aber musst du erst freischalten. Nicht bei jeder Waffe einzeln, nur für jede Klasse einmal. Aber keine Ahnung wann.



achso also das wird genauso freigeschaltet wie waffen und minen usw im Klassen-fortschritts-menu?


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Objektive sind beste wos gibt



_So schauts aus :>

_


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Und wer erklärt mir nun wie ich meine Magierin zu spielen habe? D:


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Muss erstmal gute Locations finden fuer meine Kamera (:

Dann gibt's mal ordentliche Bilder, was bis jetzt war. Das war ja noch nichts.. ;p


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und wer erklärt mir nun wie ich meine Magierin zu spielen habe? D:



hää?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hää?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwer von euch hat 1337 Mage Skills...ich weiß es!


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Muss erstmal gute Locations finden fuer meine Kamera (:
> 
> Dann gibt's mal ordentliche Bilder, was bis jetzt war. Das war ja noch nichts.. ;p


_
Freu mich drauf :-)

Find es immer wieder witzig (nicht auf dich bezogen) wie sich manche Leute die teuerste Kameraausrüstung zusammenkaufen und dann zu blöd sind gescheite Fotos zu machen..solche Fotos muss man machen können : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Skills, musst mich aber msn oda icq fragen ;p


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Freu mich drauf :-)
> 
> Find es immer wieder witzig (nicht auf dich bezogen) wie sich manche Leute die teuerste Kameraausrüstung zusammenkaufen und dann zu blöd sind gescheite Fotos zu machen..solche Fotos muss man machen können :
> ...



n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe Skills, musst mich aber msn oda icq fragen ;p



Du hast eine nachricht....mit meiner msn ID D:


----------



## nebola (28. Juni 2010)

<-- 1337 Mage skills. Aber mein Acc ist im Moment nicht bezahlt :<


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Freu mich drauf :-)
> 
> Find es immer wieder witzig (nicht auf dich bezogen) wie sich manche Leute die teuerste Kameraausrüstung zusammenkaufen und dann zu blöd sind gescheite Fotos zu machen..solche Fotos muss man machen können :
> _



Genau solche Pics hat meine Schwester tonnenweise rumliegen... die lichtet in 90% der Fälle sowieso ihren bzw. allgemein Hunde ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist ein gutes Bild, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Joa..Tierfotografie <3_


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Freunde sind wir Kartoffeln,
wenn man sie isst
sterben sie


----------



## Erz1 (28. Juni 2010)

Boah. Mega angepisst, aber ich kann GTA IV nun spielen, morgen aber erstmal Rechner wieder auseinander nehmen, schöner Hitzestau irgendwie..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

Ne Kleine frage in die Runde, bei euch in der BW... wenn man da nicht viele Sport Punkte hat (oder was ja net wie es bei euch ist) muss mann dann Zivildienst leisten?


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne Kleine frage in die Runde, bei euch in der BW... wenn man da nicht viele Sport Punkte hat (oder was ja net wie es bei euch ist) muss mann dann Zivildienst leisten?



was ist bw?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist bw?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BundesWehr...macht das Sinn...ich hoffe!


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2010)

Baden Württemberg. Ich dem Fall aber eher Bundeswehr denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ja noch nicht soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2010)

Nun ja ich muss nächsten Dienstag gehe RS (schweizer Armee) und muss eingstehen, ich mach seit ich aus der Schule bin überhaupt keinen Sport mehr, bald 3 Jahre keine Sport macht sich merkt paar. ^^ darum die frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2010)

2-3 die woche mal 4x25 oder 5 x 20 liegestütze und umgekehrt paar beugestütze fürn trizeps , paar klimmzüge am bett , alle 2 atge was für bauch paar runden um den block dann bist wieder fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

was macht ihr so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Bissl angeben ~


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2010)

_Gute Nacht ihr´s :-)_


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gute Nacht ihr´s :-)_



n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Nacht, hab dir noch schnell eine PM geschickt.


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n8 painschkes


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

so bin auch weg gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/85bd6f85f7/white-women-s-workout




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen, darf Rechner und soooow für meine Oma einstellen, wuhu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, darf Rechner und soooow für meine Oma einstellen, wuhu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



baust du ihr einen high end gamer pc?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (29. Juni 2010)

Bestimmt damit sie in Zukunft Starcraft 2 EPS Spielen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

wann ist eig nochmal sc2 release? ich wollte mir das eig holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (29. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wann ist eig nochmal sc2 release? ich wollte mir das eig holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaube 27. Juli.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

ist ja bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> baust du ihr einen high end gamer pc?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher nicht.. ^^
Aber ihr alter Rechner mit Windows ME und dem Gammel Internet Explorer und 128 RAM Speicher sind nicht so toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

ME... ZU HÜLF!


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich meine Nachprüfung bestehe bekomme ich auch nen neuen pc D:


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ME... ZU HÜLF!



Was gibts?^^



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Nachprüfung bestehe bekomme ich auch nen neuen pc D:



Nachprüfung in was?


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Nachprüfung in was?



Physik :/


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

Kann mir kurz wer sagen, ob bzw. wie ich zwischen 2 PC`s Daten alà Bilder transferien kann?
Ich sitze jetzt in Raum A, muss den PC formatieren aber muss ein paar Daten sichern und ich hab keine externe Festplatte ^^ -.-* ; PC`s sind mit dem Internet verbunden über einen Router..
Ist das möglich?

WÄÄÄÄÄHH!! Physik, ich habs zum Glück abgeben, Freitag letzte Physikstunde in meinem Leben, wuhahaha xd


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Und wenn ichs nicht schaffe bekomm ich keinen neuen PC und kann CC vergessen


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

Ah, das mit dem Daten transferieren hat sich geklärt - Heimwerksgruppe bei XP ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal viel Glück mit Physik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Das werde ich brauchen

und ich weiß immernoch nicht was ich jetzt spielen soll gr


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ah, das mit dem Daten transferieren hat sich geklärt - Heimwerksgruppe bei XP ftw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rechtsklick-->Eigenschaften-->Freigabe-->Erweiterte Freigabe

Da dann einen User hinzufügen und die entsprechenden Rechte vergeben. Danach kannst du dich von dem anderen PC aus auf die Freigabe verbinden.


@mmeCeliné: Viel Glück!
Wobei Physik ja eher logisch ist, also kann man da mit Glück nicht viel machen^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Ja, schon

grrr www.welcheklassesollichspielen.de


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

Ja, geht ja schon, aber trotzdem danke, nun erstmal ~50 Minuten Pause machen.. ^^

Spiel Hunter Waldelf (in) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal afk.. GTA IV zockööön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

GTA ist wie WoW...nur mit Bitches!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juni 2010)

Solang Physik nicht um gefaltete Räume innerhalb eines relativistischen vierdimensionalen Raumzeitkontinuums unter Einfluß starker Gravitonemissionen und gravimetrischen Verzerrungen geht ist das doch nur pille palle...


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

True. Sogar ich mit meinem nicht vorhandenen mathematischen Verständnis hab 9 Punkte geschafft!


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> grrr www.welcheklassesollichspielen.de




Erstell dir von jeder Klasse einen Char und spiel dann den, der dir momentan am meisten Spaß macht.
Ich wollte eigentlich auch wieder einen Schurken machen und hab den auf 40 gebracht, dann hab ich zwischenzeitlich mim Schami gelevelt und seitdem ist das mein Main. Auch wenn ein Todesritter auch ned schlecht wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Werde meine Magierin weiterspielen, denke ich


----------



## Ennia (29. Juni 2010)

bis zum add-on ist ja noch viel zeit ^^ da lohnt es sich wieder mal eine pause einzulegen um die fische zu besuchen ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Werde meine Magierin weiterspielen, denke ich



Achso, wusste nicht dass du schon einen 80er hast, dann würde ich den natürlich auch weiterspielen^^
Ich hatte nur den Vorteil, dass ich komplett neu angefangen habe und da war wieder alles offen.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gerade am neu anfagnen mit neum acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch vor knapp einem Monat komplett neu angefangen. Jetzt bin ich schon wieder 80 und muss ganzen Tag in Heros rumeiern xD


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

WoW müffl0rt.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Wie schnell levelt Ihr denn alle?

Mein Priester steht immer noch auf Level 71 rum ~

ueberlege ganze Zeit was neues anzufangen aber weiss nicht was > . <


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

Sora, ich wurd geworden. Nach ~2 Tagen war ich 60. ^^


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das steht mir auch noch bevor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was haste dir für ne Klasse gemacht?


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Ich war nach 1 Tag 60.. dann nach 2 Tagen 70 und dann hat's aufgehoert.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich war nach 1 Tag 60.. dann nach 2 Tagen 70 und dann hat's aufgehoert.



dann hätte ich den rest auch noch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele seit 2006 Priester.. ab 80 kann Ich mir unglaublich schnell Equipment zusammen sammeln, aber beim leveln.. nee.. komm. Da hab Ich nie Lust drauf.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Mache mit meinem Schami auch nurnoch Daily und derzeit (wegen Sonnenwendfest) Ahune - meinen 71er Tank spiel ich garnicht und die anderen Twinks sowieso net..einfach kb auf garnix grad :<_


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Bei WoW ist irgendwie die Luft raus.. schon seit langem :/


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das steht mir auch noch bevor
> ...



Paladin - Blutelf - Weiblich <3

@Sora: Komischer Weise hab ich Momentan richtig viel Bock auf WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

WUerde ja auch gerne eine Blutelfe machen oder Blutelf.

Finde das Startgebiet da so gut.

Aber Paladin.. ich weiss nicht, Magier habe Ich schon einen gemacht, Schurken die sterben immer so schnell, Priester spiele ich seit 4 Jahren, Jaeger war noch nie mein Ding und Hexenmeister... ich weiss ja nicht


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Wo spielt ihr eigentlich?

Vllt bringt mir ja nen Serverwechsel was.._


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Spiele ueber dem weiten See ;p


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei WoW ist irgendwie die Luft raus.. schon seit langem :/



Deswegen hab ich damals aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich bezweifle dass ich jemals wieder anfange, so extrem langweilig wie das gegen Ende wurde...


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

Ich mag das Startgebiet überhaupt nicht. Ich wollte aber Paladin machen, also blieb mir nur Blutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paini, ich spiel auf Echsenkessel. Ich hab momentan aber irgendwie Lust den Server zu wechseln wenn ich Geld hätte. Irgendwie ist der mir zu "leer" :>


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich damals aufgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



qft und dito.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich mag das Startgebiet überhaupt nicht. Ich wollte aber Paladin machen, also blieb mir nur Blutelf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Hm..bin Allyschami auf Shattrath _


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

Immerhin schon selber Realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Essen fertig, bin mal genießen


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Haette ja Lust auf einen Ork Schamane, aber dann die Totem Quests und das Brachland... das doch alles nichts ist das.

World of Warcraft ist wie so ein Kaugummi.. der sich endlos weit ziehen laesst.. und am Ende hast auch nichts mehr davon.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Immerhin schon selber Realmpool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_
Stimmt :X

/Edit : Gudn :-)
_


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

und wann kommt denn mal endlich Left 4 Dead 2 auf Mac.. ende April war die Rede gewesen und was haben wa jetzt. Mmmhhh! was haben wa dann jetzt >.<


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Hm..wäre auch mal ne Idee..nur MW2 & WoW macht auf dauer keinen Spaß :<_


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

BC2 ftw

Morgen kommt endlich der lang erwartete Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Würd das gern mal testen..will mir das aber nicht kaufen und feststellen das es mir keinen Spaß macht :<_


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Also entaeuscht wirst du nicht sein, nur nach einer Zeit. Kriegst du eine Macke. Weil jeder Affe mit einem Granatwerfer um sich schiesst und die Sniper so ein Ding in der Hose bekommen zuhause wenn sie dich auf Hardcore mit einem Schuss irgendwohin umschiessen.

Manchmal fragste dich, was sind das fuer Leute.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Also so wie in MW2.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja..leider funzt dein Key nicht :-/_


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Ja verstehe das nicht..ist halt US. Vielleicht geht es deswegen nicht.. keine Ahnung :x


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Joa..warscheinlich :-)_


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Ich ziehe mir jetzt einfach mal paar Full HD Videotrailer rein, da kriegt man immer Lust besonders bei Diablo III *_*


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Also Ich spiele auf Die Aldor (RP-PvE)! <:


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Naja..ich würd maximal Server ODER zu Horde wechseln..beides is mir zu teuer derzeit :<_


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..ich würd maximal Server ODER zu Horde wechseln..beides is mir zu teuer derzeit :<_



Cutze is not amused


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Also Ich spiele auf Die Aldor (RP-PvE)! <:



Hey, auch selber Realmpool


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2010)

_Hehe :-p_


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hey, auch selber Realmpool



YEAH


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> BC2 ftw
> 
> Morgen kommt endlich der lang erwartete Patch.
> 
> ...



was passiert mit dem Patch? 


Blackrock ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: was ist an temperaturen nochmal gut cpu:ca52 graka: ca 42? passt das?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juni 2010)

Nein Viel ZU Warm. ;D ' die Temps sind ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer spielt denn schon noch BC 2 seit ich coh (Company of heroes) hab, hab ich meine liebe zu Strategie Games Enteckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

gibts ein wow addon,was nur zum ep anzeigen zuständig ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was passiert mit dem Patch?



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,760448/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Umfangreicher-R8-Patch-fuer-PC-kommt-morgen/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> glaube 27. Juli.



hast du dir deinen alen account ausgegraben für 2 tage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (29. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> hast du dir deinen alen account ausgegraben für 2 tage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welchen alten Account, was für 2 Tage ? Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du redest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw ist der Acc älter als alle anderen hier, bis auf Soras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Wehe du sagst noch einmal das ich alt bin ;p


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> Welchen alten Account, was für 2 Tage ? Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du redest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffe, das war Ironie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, bin ja noch nicht solange hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Ich auch nicht :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juni 2010)

bäää Neulinge haut hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gerade gewonnen, musst so ne Strasse 15 Minuten lang Verteidigen... hat 3 Minuten zeit für Absperrungen.. etc -_- ^^ bei der Letzen Flagge hat ich genau  1 Soldat übrig die haben mich überrannt mit ihren Panzern. kurz vor der Flagge sind die Minuten um, Pang der fein zeiht sich zurückt lol.


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juni 2010)

So neun bin ich nun auch nicht, ein halbes Jahr hab ich auch schon auf dem Buckel hier, man, wie die Zeit vergeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bald 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juni 2010)

Hab schon fast zweieinhalb weg... fühl mich direkt alt.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich bin da mal gute Abend/Nacht euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (29. Juni 2010)

Und ich über 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch schon bisschen was weg hier :>


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Abwracken lass Ich mich hier aber ganz bestimmt nicht, das steht schonmal fast.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch schon zwei Jahre hier... kommt mir gar nicht so lang vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (29. Juni 2010)

Foren Abwrack Prämie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> Btw ist der Acc älter als alle anderen hier, bis auf Soras
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das stimmt so nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Hah!

Ich bin doch nicht alt... *erleichtert*


----------



## WeriTis (29. Juni 2010)

Kauft mal alle mehr Euros, der Kurs ist ja widerlichst gerade, wenn man als Student eh schon keine Kohle hat und der einzige PC... siehe Sig... ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Kauft mal alle mehr Euros,




Und das schimpft sich Student


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2010)

Ich find den Kurs gut - endlich geht es wieder aufwaerts :>


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juni 2010)

Bin bald auf nem Videoguide in WoW auf allvatar.com zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bald ist endlich SUMMERJAM!!


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bin bald auf nem Videoguide in WoW auf allvatar.com zu sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SUMMERBLAST ist schon vorbei
aber am 10. Streetlight manifesto konzert yeah


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

(doppelpost und so..löschen bitte und so)


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Juni 2010)

jop Patch kommt

naja kann ich noch paar Folgen Burn Notice Staffel 3 gucken


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Ja, leider. Bis 12 Uhr... weiss garnicht was ich solange machen soll.


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juni 2010)

Wie sich das anhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Bis 12 Uhr... weiss garnicht was ich solange machen soll.



von der Teppichkante stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Hmm, nein - Ich spiel Battlefield bis 6 Uhr. Dann 6 Stunden schlafen und hoffen das die Server wieder da sind xD


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und das schimpft sich Student



Ist es schlimm, wenn ich jetzt nicht weiss, was du meinst...?

Also, ich meinte, ihr sollt alle eure Dollardevisen verkaufen und dafür Euros kaufen... :>


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Und wenn ihr ihn ärgern wollt, dann kauft Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. Juni 2010)

Briefgold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die nerven so ab

guter Euro schlecht für Deutschland als Exportland aber bei 1,35 könnte er sich schon einpegeln erstmal


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Wie man einen Thread politisiert 101...

Wir tun der Weltwirtschaft als gesamtes auch nicht zwingend was gutes mit unserem Aussenhandelsüberschuss, weil dafür jemand anders nen entsprechendes Defizit hat. Und wir sollen alle mehr konsumieren! Aber bei den preisen...? Und überhaupt: für das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen...! ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, nein - Ich spiel Battlefield bis 6 Uhr. Dann 6 Stunden schlafen und hoffen das die Server wieder da sind xD



Also für 6 Uhr warst du jetzt früh weg xD


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also für 6 Uhr warst du jetzt früh weg xD



Ich hab halt nix gebacken bekommen. Ich mach mich schonmal auf 12 Uhr bereit. Also Modelchanges machen etc. etc. Mal schauen was ich aus meinem Pala feines mache. Also Spellmäßig. So ein Flammen-Paladin hätte schon was geiles :X


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nix gebacken bekommen. Ich mach mich schonmal auf 12 Uhr bereit. Also Modelchanges machen etc. etc. Mal schauen was ich aus meinem Pala feines mache. Also Spellmäßig. So ein Flammen-Paladin hätte schon was geiles :X



Was für Modelchanging?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

WoW-Modelchange. Also das Aussehen ändern. Ich will halt die Spells von meinem Pala verändern, sodass die cooler aussehen ;D


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Nur das du am Ende nicht gebannt wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Ich mach das seit BC, ich glaub nicht mehr dran das Blizzard da was macht ^^

Hier hat nicht jemand zufällig Ideen für das Aussehen der Spells oder? Geändert werden sollen: Holy Light, Flash of Light, Beacon of Light, Vengeance, Judgement of Light, Crusader Strike, Divine Storm, Consceration, Holy Wrath, Hammer of Wrath, Excorcism, Sacred Shield, Divine Plea und Arcane Torrent. Möglichst in Richtung Feuer  xD


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Warum willst du denn den Hammer ändern? Instant-PYRO? :>

Ich hab leider keinen Blassen von Modelchanging, und auch seit nem Jahr keinen aktiven Wow-Acc mehr... aber würden dann nicht alle anderen Paladine dieselben Effekte haben auf deinem Client?


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse das wetter >.< Ich hasse es wirklich ich HASSE es ich kann nicht schlafen stehe mitten in der nacht entnerft auf und muss zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn den Hammer ändern? Instant-PYRO? :>
> 
> Ich hab leider keinen Blassen von Modelchanging, und auch seit nem Jahr keinen aktiven Wow-Acc mehr... aber würden dann nicht alle anderen Paladine dieselben Effekte haben auf deinem Client?



Ja, die haben dann auch den selben Style :>

Jop, Instant-PYRO wär doch mal geil ;D

@Dropz: Das Wetter ist geil. Ich werd nicht müde und kann deshalb länger vorm PC hängen ^^


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Das schlimme ist ich bin eig krank dann will ich schlafen kann nicht warte von 22-2 uhr es geht aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stehe auf zum zocken...damit ich vor zu wenig schlaf net kollabieren oder so trinke ich energy drink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da der mir bauchschmerzen macht nem ich medis gegen bauchschmerzen damit ich mehr energy trinken kann damit ich ent nervlich zussambreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Auch mal geil ;D

Edit: *sing* http://www.jpopasia.com/play/29556/ai-1/wavin’-flag-cola-cola®-celebration-mix-feat-k’naan.html


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was soll ich machen>.< ich bin schon seit tagen gezwungen meinen körper an seine müdigkeitsgrenze zu bringen um zu schlafen>.<


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Schlaftabletten nehmen? Langweilige Filme gucken während im Bett liegst? Gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Mich störts nicht, ich will eh nicht schlafen ^^


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Lalala..


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lalala..



Wie spät ists grad bei dir? :>


Mittwoch -> 4 Folgen Anime neu draußen -> Ich bin bis 6 Uhr beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

9:56pm ~


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 9:56pm ~



wo biste denn?


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Was denksten?


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> aber was soll ich machen>.< ich bin schon seit tagen gezwungen meinen körper an seine müdigkeitsgrenze zu bringen um zu schlafen>.<




Frische Luft, Sonne und abundzu Sport sollen da auch helfen. Moralapostolisch gesprochen.


Ich würd aber wenigstens regelmäßig feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen und viel trinken, Energy trinks beschleunigen irgendwie den Nahrungs-/Flüssigkeitsdurchsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 9:56pm ~



Hast du es gut da drüben in Florida. Noch so früh am Abend. Mein Vater kommt um 6 von der Arbeit wieder, dann muss ich pennen :>

Edit: Ich leg mich mal ins Bett - Anime schauen bis kurz vor 6. Bis heut Mittag/Nachmittag :>


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Pfh Spoiler. Er ist dort wo die KRISE herkommt!!!!1111 *Fingerzeig*


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab momentan in Steam einen seperaten acc mit dem ich cod6 spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das nerv tmich zunehmend und ich bin am überlegen mir das nochmal auf meinen hauptacc zu istallieren also neukaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nund die 2 fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.Würdet ihr das nochmal kauf(Steam 60€)
2. wisst ihr,wo man es ggf billiger bekommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> 1.Würdet ihr das nochmal kauf(Steam 60€)
> 2. wisst ihr,wo man es ggf billiger bekommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Nein.

2. So ziemlich überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. Amazon, für 34€

Achja, wenn du net pennen kannst machs wie ich, zock bis ca 2/3 Uhr, geh dann ins Bett aber noch nicht direkt hinlegen sondern noch paar Min Fernseh gucken, da werde ich soo müde sobald PC aus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern auch, ein geschlafen, heute morgen habe ich beim aufwachen noch iPod in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es war so warm. Habe zur 4. Schule und bin um 5 Uhr wach, hura.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

ich kollabiere gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juni 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich find den Kurs gut - endlich geht es wieder aufwaerts :>



Von mir aus kann der Euro weiterfallen, dann bekomm ich mehr Geld für meine US-Aktien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hasse das wetter >.< Ich hasse es wirklich ich HASSE es ich kann nicht schlafen stehe mitten in der nacht entnerft auf und muss zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



+1; wäre gestern beim Laufen beinahe wieder gestorben


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Ich komm in der Schule an, Abi-Streich, erfahre dann das ich 5 Stunden ausfall habe, werde dann vom lehrer nach Hause geschickt...nur um zu erfahren das serverwartungsarbeiten sind, verdammt


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

_Endlich mal ne neue Inztanz..ich freu mich _


----------



## Crucial² (30. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Endlich mal ne neue Inztanz..ich freu mich _



Welche wäre das denn? Bin eh schon am überlegen meinen Acc. wieder zu aktivieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich komm in der Schule an, Abi-Streich, erfahre dann das ich 5 Stunden ausfall habe, werde dann vom lehrer nach Hause geschickt...nur um zu erfahren das serverwartungsarbeiten sind, verdammt



Haha!
Wir haben wenigstens Geld bekommen wenn Stunden ausgefallen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Welche wäre das denn? Bin eh schon am überlegen meinen Acc. wieder zu aktivieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rubinsanktum


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Ha! Ich werd meinen auch wieder reaktivieren, sobald das hier ausgestanden ist.
Irrsinnige Klausurmarathons zum Semesterende immer.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Moin mal ne frage kann jeder einfach sofort die sc2 Beta zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder wie geht das?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 14:00 Ich flipp hier gleich sooooo aus -.-


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14:00 Ich flipp hier gleich sooooo aus -.-



noch zeit genug um zu überlegen,ob ich meinen Hauptacc rektivieren sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> noch zeit genug um zu überlegen,ob ich meinen Hauptacc rektivieren sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würde es tun


----------



## Crucial² (30. Juni 2010)

*Wichtiiiiiiiiig!

Also, ich wohne ja in nem kleinerem Dorf nahe München. Jedenfalls haben wir hier mega kacke Internet (0,5 Mbit/s Download) und es gibt hier so ne Initiative die schon in mehreren Dörfern dafür gesorgt hat, dass neue, bessere, Leitungen verlegt werden.

Deswegen wurde jetzt so ein Umfrage Zettel rum gegeben wo eine Ist- und Bedarfsmeldung abgefragt wird. Ich bin jetzt eben dabei möglichst viele zu Mobilisieren damit die auch sehen dass dringender Bedarf herrscht!

Jetzt folgendes:

Bei dem Zettel für Firmen steht: 




			Unser Ziel wäre es, auf mindestens 1 Mbit/s zu erhöhen. Besteht bei ihnen derzeit ein darüber hinausgehender Bedarf?

[_] Nein
[_] Ja ___ Mbit/s

Falls ja: Geben Sie stichhaltige Gründe an.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Also bräuchte ich jetzt mal wirklich gute, stichhaltige Gründe, wieso es für Firmen besser wäre, mehr als nur 1 Mbit/s zu haben. 

Habt ihr Ideen? Welche Gründe gäbe es da?
*


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Wichtiiiiiiiiig!
> 
> Also, ich wohne ja in nem kleinerem Dorf nahe München. *



Da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Es gibt einen ganz entscheidenden Grund: Zeit ist Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (30. Juni 2010)

Ja WeriTis, hab deinen Namen noch nie gelesen, also Troll dich hier weg.

@Kyra: Okay, aber würdest du dass so da hinschreiben? Oder kann man das irgendwie umformulieren?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Natürlich musst dus toll ausformulieren und aufzeigen, wieso und warum. Drei Wörter stimmen niemanden um n paar Millionen in n Dorf zu verballern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Flame doch wenigstens auf bayrisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mittelstandswiki.de/Breitband_im_Mittelstand


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ja WeriTis, hab deinen Namen noch nie gelesen, also Troll dich hier weg.


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Natürlich musst dus toll ausformulieren und aufzeigen, wieso und warum. Drei Wörter stimmen niemanden um n paar Millionen in n Dorf zu verballern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denk mal deren Bedarfsplanung wird genau genug sein, um abzusichern ob da auch wirklich ein Unternehmen ist das Geld für ne Standleitung oder ähnliches ausgeben will. Das Leitung legen ist nämlich teuer, und wenn das mit der "mobile revolution" so weitergeht, sind die Kabelverleger und -Besitzer die Gelackmeierten.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Er hilft doch sogar. In dem Link stehen so einige brauchbare Dinge drin. Nicht gleich sinnlos loskeifen, gute Güte.

@WeriTis Aktuell, das ist der Punkt. Mit einer besseren Anbindung könnte es allerdings gelingen Investoren anzuwerben, die sonst woanders investiert hätten. Das wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht für Telekom und die Gemeinde.


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Danke Kyragan. Aber es hat was erheiterndes, irgendwie, erinnert mich an die lvl 60 Alteractäler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem, habich ja angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Japp, es gibt sogar irgendwo in den weiten des Internets ne Beispielrechnung, wo vorgeführt wird wie Immobilien Wert verlieren aufgrund relativ schlechter Internetanbindung, weshalb sich bei genügend vielen Immobilien die Kosten für das Leitung legen schon deswegen für manche Gemeinden rentieren würde.


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ja mmeCeliné, hab deinen Namen noch nie gelesen, also Troll dich hier weg.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juni 2010)

@Crucial²: Fettschrift und "WICHTIG" fördern nicht gerade bessere Antworten; und ein Privatforum ist der Technikbereich auch nicht.



> *Also bräuchte ich jetzt mal wirklich gute, stichhaltige Gründe, wieso es für Firmen besser wäre, mehr als nur 1 Mbit/s zu haben. *


Das kommt auf den Standort an; Wenn du in einem Kuhkaff wohnst ohne Gewerbegebiet und richtige Infrastruktur wird da auch mit DSL16k kein Unternehmen hinziehen.
Das wären jedenfalls ein paar Gründe warum ein Unternehmen eine gute Leitung benötigt:
*bessere Serveranbindung
*Voip(ohne die Leitung dicht zu machen)
*Anbindung von Geschäftsstellen, Filialen, etc. über z.B. VPN / Außendienstmitarbeiter/Home Office
*Backups ins Internet/Cloud
*Dienste für Kunden(z.B. Datenbank-,Mail-,File-Server)


----------



## Maxiking456 (30. Juni 2010)

Kann jmd. von euch ein wenig C? Ich lerne das gerade aus einem E-book(kostenlos) und komme bei einer Übung nicht weiter. Die Übung ist zum Thema Variabeln und Benutzerinteraktionen. 
Hier: 

#include<stdio.h>
int main () {
 int alter;
printf("Wie alt sind sie? ");
scanf("%d", &alter);
printf("\nIn %d Jahren sind Sie 100!\n", 100-alter);
system(" Pause " ) ; 
 return 0 ;   } 

nun sagt mein Kompiler bei system(" Pause"); immer Fehler und ich weiß einfach nciht warum.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

MfG Maxiking


----------



## Crucial² (30. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Crucial²: Fettschrift und "WICHTIG" fördern nicht gerade bessere Antworten; und ein Privatforum ist der Technikbereich auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Das kommt auf den Standort an; Wenn du in einem Kuhkaff wohnst ohne Gewerbegebiet und richtige Infrastruktur wird da auch mit DSL16k kein Unternehmen hinziehen.
> ...



*Ich schreibe meistens fett, egal ob das bessere Antworten fördert oder nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Privatbereich hier? Wofür ist die Plauder (!) Ecke dann gedacht? 

Danke trotzdem.
*


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

Damit man Technik KrimsKrams nicht in Thread von anderen Leuten bequatscht sondern hier.


----------



## Desdinova (30. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> * Kein Privatbereich hier? Wofür ist die Plauder (!) Ecke dann gedacht?
> *



Wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl Posts in der Plauderecke zur Voraussetzung macht um wiederum in der Plauderecke zu schreiben, wird die ganze Sache relativ schnell sinnfrei bzw. ist sie es dann schon.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juni 2010)

Nja, ob wir uns nun 24/7 hier über Technik"krams" unterhalten, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur sollte das nicht in unnötigen Spam ausarten alà alle schreiben hier jeden Tag ihre to-do list rein or sooooow..


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Kein Privatbereich hier? Wofür ist die Plauder (!) Ecke dann gedacht?
> *



Mit "kein Privatbereich" meine ich, dass jeder hier posten darf. Und nur weil du ihn nicht kennst heißt das nicht, dass er hier nichts posten darf.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Irgendjemand Probleme mit Minirucklern bei BC2 gehabt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2010)

Nö dafür mit dem Sound, seit der neue Patch drauf ist hab ich auf der Linken Seite Egal ob Boxen oder Headset. kein Sound mehr. O.o


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Wie groß ist der BF-Patch? Ich lade seit 15 Minuten und hab erst einen Balken so groß, wie das "F" von "File", direkt am Anfang :>


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will wieder normal schreiben können^^

Kennt jmd gute Tvs im Bereich bis max. 600€ ?

Zoll weiß ich jetzt nicht habe im mom ca. 62-64 cm.

Sollte wenns geht schon Full HD haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (30. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mit "kein Privatbereich" meine ich, dass jeder hier posten darf. Und nur weil du ihn nicht kennst heißt das nicht, dass er hier nichts posten darf.



Wo hab ich geschrieben das er nicht posten darf? Hatte die Vermutung es ist ein Forentroll und hab ihm deswegen empfohlen sich weg zu trollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der BF-Patch? Ich lade seit 15 Minuten und hab erst einen Balken so groß, wie das "F" von "File", direkt am Anfang :>



890MB.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Kann jmd. von euch ein wenig C? Ich lerne das gerade aus einem E-book(kostenlos) und komme bei einer Übung nicht weiter. Die Übung ist zum Thema Variabeln und Benutzerinteraktionen.
> Hier:
> 
> #include<stdio.h>
> ...



Glaub Dir fehlt die stdlib.h - fueg mal noch ein #include <stdlib.h> dazu...


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Hat der Patch irgendwas ravolutioniert oder sehr verändert wo wie bei css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juni 2010)

1.: Buffed ist irgendwie mega langsam bei mir gerade O_o
2.: Ich kann meine Graka einschicken, irgendwie hängt sich mein Rechner ständig auf mit Standbild und kommt nicht wieder, Temperaturen gerade gemessen - CPU max. 59 Grad und Graka nur 63..
Memtest hat auch nichts gebracht, aber manchmal verschwindet auch ganz das Bild und der Rechner hängt sich auf. <.<


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> Ich will wieder normal schreiben können^^
> 
> Kennt jmd gute Tvs im Bereich bis max. 600€ ?
> 
> ...



_Also wenn du vllt doch ein wenig mehr berappen kannst / willst dann ganz klar (LCD): 

Samsung LE40C650

Sehr neues Model von Samsung und wirklich 1A...

----

Hier ein absolut 1A (Bildqualität/Ausstattung) TV von Panasonic (Plasma) : 

Panasonic TX-P42S20E_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 1.: Buffed ist irgendwie mega langsam bei mir gerade O_o



Liegt daran das die Server arbeiten von WOW bist 18 Uhr gehen und die wow Suchtis buffed überrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hat der Patch irgendwas ravolutioniert oder sehr verändert wo wie bei css
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab dir doch den Changelog schon gepostet. Musst ihn nur lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab dir doch den Changelog schon gepostet. Musst ihn nur lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur ich hab ja gerade erst angefangen und weiß nicht was zB von bedeutung ist und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei css war das anders


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand verraten wieso mein Phenom II X4 940 im Idle (!!) 50° hat mit einem Kathana3 ? Der Lüfter dreht mit 2600 RPM. WLP ist auch neu drauf, ich fang an zu verzweifeln. :-/


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juni 2010)

Denk dran, dass es nicht grad kalt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Juni 2010)

Schon klar, 29° Raumtemperatur aber 52° atm mit Firefox? Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Dropz (30. Juni 2010)

Hat sich jemand schon den neuen WoW Patch geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir geht der nicht >.< Also der d load bricht irgendwann ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das Problem : "Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden."


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

_Heute morgen schon , ja.

:-)_


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon den neuen WoW Patch geholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch als Admin ausgeführt?


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Wohoo. Ich komm wieder auf buffed 

Installation ging bei mir ohne Probleme, ich komm aber immernoch nicht auf meinen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wohoo. Ich komm wieder auf buffed
> 
> Installation ging bei mir ohne Probleme, ich komm aber immernoch nicht auf meinen Server
> 
> ...



Gut zu lesen das ich doch nicht die einzige bin, wo die login server noch spacken


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie nervig grade. BF kann ich auch nicht spielen, der bricht beim Herunterladen immer ab. Naja, never play on a patch day :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid schon so arme Leute auf EU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Patch schon lange und bei mir laeuft alles problemlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(musste jetzt mal sein)

Nein spass.. @painschecks koenntest du mir mal deine Battle.net ID schicken ueber eine PM.

Will mal schauen ob das auch Nationuebergreifend ist (:


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

_Was ist die Battle.net ID? xD

Meine Email?_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Therotisch könnten wir uns auch alle Gegensetitig adden ;D


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was ist die Battle.net ID? xD
> 
> Meine Email?_



Ja, von deinem Battle.net Account.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

_Hast PM..das sollte sie eigentlich sein _


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Das ist die, mit der du dich jedesmal bei World of Warcraft einloggst (:

hast du was bekommen?


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

_Wo denn?_


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Ja.. das weis sIch auch nicht so.

Freundesliste  - dann jemand hinzufuegen: Real ID: iventenz@gmx.com

Probiere das mal.


Also im Spiel World of Warcraft auf Freundesliste !


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Schon klar, 29° Raumtemperatur aber 52° atm mit Firefox? Ich weiß nicht...



Was hast Du denn sonst fuer CPU-Temps? Hab mal einen Test gesehen, wo jemand seine CPU-Temps in Abhaengigkeit der Umgebungstemperatur untersucht hat - mit dem Ergebnis, dass jedes Grad Raumtemp fast 1 Grad CPU-Temp draufgeschlagen hat. Haengt freilich vom Kuehler ab und ist sicher nur ein grober Richtwert - aber wenn Du sonst knapp ueber 40 Grad hattest, wuerde es das eventuell erklaeren...


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja.. das weis sIch auch nicht so.
> 
> Freundesliste - dann jemand hinzufuegen: Real ID: iventenz@gmx.com
> 
> ...


_
Mein Server ist offline.. :-(_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Ich komm jetzt wieder drauf


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2010)

Wird bei der ID nicht immer der Echte Name und Nachname angezeigt?


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Ach wir sind doch hier schon fast wie eine Familie.. gehen auf's selbe Klo und so.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich komm jetzt wieder drauf



_Ich nicht :<_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach wir sind doch hier schon fast wie eine Familie.. gehen auf's selbe Klo und so.


Ne ich würde vor die Angst haben.
Sora: Gesuchter Axt Mörder
Neboal: Kranker MW2 Suchti. :>
Shefa: Kranker WOW/Japaner suchti. :>
Pain: Schwer Verbrecher Dealt mit geklauten Tv's 
....
.....
.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Was man... da kommt man auf den Server nur um festellen zumüssen, dass das Tool um Gruppen für Dungeons zu finden nicht mehr funktioniert. Was ein Müll!


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

Never play on a patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Mir egal, BG's gehen anscheinend noch. Hab ich auch was zu tun


----------



## Gidgnömm (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, es kommen ja anscheinen viele wieder auf die server. Jedoch war das nicht mein Problem ;( und zwar kommt bei 99% vom patch immer die Meldung : 	Die Datei "C:\Users\Jan\Desktop\World of Warcraft\Data\patch-3.MPQ" konnte nicht in "C:\Users\Jan\Desktop\World of Warcraft\Data\patch-3.MPQ.Trash" umbenannt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (ConflictManager::ResolveConflicts/3)
Um die Installation von World of Warcraft auf Fehler zu überprüfen, klicken Sie auf "Reparieren". Das Reparaturprogramm ist in der Lage, die während des Patchvorgangs aufgetretenen Fehler zu beheben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reparieren habe ich schon angewandt, dennoch geht es nicht.
kennt jemand eine andere Lösung?


____Jan


----------



## Shefanix (30. Juni 2010)

Schon als Admin ausgeführt?


----------



## Gidgnömm (30. Juni 2010)

xD ne hatte ich vergessen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## WeriTis (30. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 1.: Buffed ist irgendwie mega langsam bei mir gerade O_o
> 2.: Ich kann meine Graka einschicken, irgendwie hängt sich mein Rechner ständig auf mit Standbild und kommt nicht wieder, Temperaturen gerade gemessen - CPU max. 59 Grad und Graka nur 63..
> Memtest hat auch nichts gebracht, aber manchmal verschwindet auch ganz das Bild und der Rechner hängt sich auf. <.<



Das erinnert mich an meinen Rechner den ich mal hatte. Auch Phenom CPU, Ati Graka und Gigabyte MB, aber bis auf den hersteller waren das jeweils andere Geräte. Hast du bevor der Bildschirm schwarz wird auch abundzu senkrechte gelbe Streifen oder nen Dunkelviolettmagentafarbenen Screen?
Und falls du rausfindest, was das ganze verursacht... bei mir hat damals nix geholfen und ich weiss immer noch nicht was eigentlich schuld war....^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Mit deiner Kiste läuft ernsthaft WoW?


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juni 2010)

Jaaaa, neeeee.
Nichts ist zuvor, die Temperaturen sind auch nicht hoch oder so. 
Aber man hört, wie es einmal Klack und alle Lüfter werden langsamer aufeinmal, schätz mal die Graka hat's zerrissen, oder kann es auch die CPU sein?
Wegen meinen Pins damals xD


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Juni 2010)

Wer meine ID will per PM melden :>


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie klappt das glaub Ich nicht Nationuebergreifend.

Also US und EU, aber habe mal ein Ticket geschrieben.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Juli 2010)

Wanted: Gutes Headset bis 25€. Meins habe ich ja vor ein paar Tagen geschrottet :>


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2010)

Hatte auch ganze Zeit so billig Dinger gehabt, einfach mal bissl mehr ausgeben und sich das G35 kaufen.

Auch wenn es ein teurer Spass ist, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

Genau, Kauf das G35. =) 

Spiele seit dem begeistert Games... ^^ lang lebe der 7.1 Sound. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der am Ohr nur vorgegaukelt wird. ;D


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau, Kauf das G35. =)
> 
> Spiele seit dem begeistert Games... ^^ lang lebe der 7.1 Sound.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche macht meine Asus Xonar D1 ^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2010)

_Hm..Rubinsanktum macht ganz schön aua :-(

Grad mal ersten Boss down.. :<_


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2010)

hast bestimmt noch Gammelequip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2010)

_Geht so :-)

Naja..stehen jetzt vor Halion :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hatte auch ganze Zeit so billig Dinger gehabt, einfach mal bissl mehr ausgeben und sich das G35 kaufen.
> 
> Auch wenn es ein teurer Spass ist, aber es lohnt sich!



Naja, das "biliig Ding" hat eigentlich knapp 2 Jahre gehalten, und ist jetzt nur kaputt weil ich das Kabel durchgerissen hab - ausversehen.

G35 oder sowas brauche ich einfach nicht. Ich brauch das Headset nur damit ich im TS sein kann, und halbwegs vernünftigen Sound hab :>

@Paini: Diesmal doch nicht so Gammelboss oder wie? Muss ich ja jetzt echt noch Equip farmen ;D


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Cataclysm Beta ist raus an die WoW Zocker ^^.

Weiß einer ob ich auch mit nem im Moment nicht bezahltem Acc nen Inv zur Beta bekomme ?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Juli 2010)

Gibts die Beta nicht schon länger? :>

Edit: Eh erst in Amerika :>


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gibts die Beta nicht schon länger? :>
> 
> Edit: Eh erst in Amerika :>



Nein, ab heute Closed Beta.

und nein, auch in Europa sind schon welche raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @Paini: Diesmal doch nicht so Gammelboss oder wie? Muss ich ja jetzt echt noch Equip farmen ;D



_Naja..48% war bester Try..machen morgen weiter :-)_


----------



## 2boon4you (1. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wanted: Gutes Headset bis 25€. Meins habe ich ja vor ein paar Tagen geschrottet :>


Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series ~ 26 €
Hatte ich mal für den Preis fand ichs eig top


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2010)

yey beta es tut sich endlich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

LOL, hab ich ganz vergessen hab mich gerade beworben... glaub aber kaum das ist noch einen bekommen. :> 

und Interessant finde ich das für Systemdaten an Bilz gesendet werden. O.o  Fesplatten Speicher 200GB Frei 145.5 öhm ja das ist meine Partition D: aber net meine ganze festplatte. lol xD


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2010)

Hab mich da schon früh mit meinem alten pc beworben aber da kann ich verstehen,dass die mich nich genommen ahben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juli 2010)

Warum? Normal dienen die PC-Profile dazu, dass man moeglichst viele unterschiedliche Konfigurationen in die Beta bekommt - also auch alte Maukelmoehren.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2010)

Kriege bestimmt dann wieder ein Betakey wie bei Starcraft 2 den Ich dann nicht nutze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. Juli 2010)

-.-*
Heute Strandtag, super, Sonnenbrand, aber Metaltrain and Metalboat ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2010)

I'm back.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2010)

Wohooo. nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. Juli 2010)

Wuhu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> I'm back.



Ziemlich einfallsloser Benutzertext!


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ziemlich einfallsloser Benutzertext!



Ich kann mich noch an p3nis erinnern.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

p3nis hätte schon wieder Stil! Man muss ja dazu stehen, was man hat. ;D

btw Um mich schon mal vorzubereiten:
Da meine Anlage defekt ist suche ich neue Boxen, diesmal reine Boxen. Ich will keine Anlage mit DVD und Co mehr, dafür schau ich auf meinem (alten Röhren-)TV zu wenige Filme.
Preisbereich ist noch nicht ganz klar, wichtig ist Preis-Leistung.
2.1 und 5.1 sind gefragt. 

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a336091.html
Find ich bis jetzt ganz gut. Vielleicht habt ihr in der Richtung noch besseres im Kopf. Auch günstige 5.1 sind gesucht. Aber bitte keine 300&#8364; Systeme, die werde ich sicher nicht zusammenbekommen.
Selbst wenn es 200 werden, hätte ich schon mehr zur Verfügung als ich geglaubt hätte. Kommt darauf an, ob sich nochn nobler Spender findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und nein, ich will keine Logitech Brüllwürfel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nicht oft schaust reicht 2.1 definitiv aus



btw Kräuterkunde 450 yeah I made it


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

Naja mir gehts vor allem um guten Musikgenuss und ab und an mal n Stündchen zocken.
Mir sind klare Töne und die Tatsache, dass man einzelne Instrumente einzeln hört und sie sich nicht in einem Brei vermischen wichtig.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2010)

Logitech Z4 ist nichts?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

Nein. Ich will keine Logitech Brüllwürfel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn du so schlau bist.. dann.. aehm.. dann mach halt.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2010)

This. Z4 sind Spitzen Boxen.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Juli 2010)

Edifier S530?


Hab ich hier stehen und ist wirklich ziemlich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (1. Juli 2010)

*Harman Kardon HKTS 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edifier S530?
> 
> 
> Hab ich hier stehen und ist wirklich ziemlich genial
> ...



Wenns das Budget zulässt auf jeden Fall ne Idee wert. Tendiere aktuell sowieso eher zu 2.1.
Weiß wer was vom Teufel Concept E 100"? Soll für seinen Preis wohl auch sehr gut sein. Ist dann halt wieder 5.1, wobei ich nicht glaube dass ein 5.1 System im gleichen Preisbereich einem 2.1 System vom Sound nahekommen kann.


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> I'm back.



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenns das Budget zulässt auf jeden Fall ne Idee wert. Tendiere aktuell sowieso eher zu 2.1.
> Weiß wer was vom Teufel Concept E 100"? Soll für seinen Preis wohl auch sehr gut sein. Ist dann halt wieder 5.1, wobei ich nicht glaube dass ein 5.1 System im gleichen Preisbereich einem 2.1 System vom Sound nahekommen kann.



_Teufel ist überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen..Brüllwürfel <3

Wie schaut denn dein Budget aus? 

Hast einen AVR? Dann wären ein paar Kompaktboxen alâ Heco Victa 300 o.ä_


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Juli 2010)

Wie ist nochmal die plausible Lösung wenn das Internet geht, aber der Browser nicht?


----------



## Kyragan (1. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast einen AVR? Dann wären ein paar Kompaktboxen alâ Heco Victa 300 o.ä_



Ich hab keinen AMP. Wie du an der Auswahl der bisherigen Systeme erkennen kannst ists nicht grad hoch. Irgendwaas zwischen 100 und 200 wirds am Ende sein. Dafür gibts einfach keine guten, großvolumigen Lautsprecher + AMP.
Deshalb möcht ich mich da lieber auf ein gutes komplettes Soundsystem in dieser Preisklasse beschränken, auch wenn der Reiz an nem schicken AVR+nem paar Boxen, später evtl. dann 5.1 schon groß ist. Das sprengt allerdings jedes Budget.

Aktuell tendiere ich ja zu nem Edifier 2.1 System. Ob 330D oder 530D wird dann das Budget entscheiden denke ich.
Aber erstmal schaun, was an meiner Anlage defekt ist. Die hab ich heut mal abgegeben, Garantie ist schon lange keine mehr drauf. Vermutet wird, dass es die Endstufe ist. Dann kauf ich mir direkt ne neue. Vllt. komm ich ja mit nem blauen Auge für nen Fuffi davon...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. Juli 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wie ist nochmal die plausible Lösung wenn das Internet geht, aber der Browser nicht?



Warum ist das Internet gegangen und hat den Browser nicht mitgenommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite^^ bei der Arbeit hätte ich gefragt, ob den auch der richtige Proxy eingetragen ist...hast du wohl aber nicht zuhause. Über welchen Browser reden wir und was geht nicht?


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Wie ist nochmal die plausible Lösung wenn das Internet geht, aber der Browser nicht?



Browser im Eimer?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg&feature=player_embedded


hahaha


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

gerade hoch geladen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQSWvm4luPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Have fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> 
> 
> hahaha



Dürfte wohl auf die meisten Kunden passen ;D


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Naja... das Video könnte man genausogut andersrum machen. 
Es gibt ja auch genug Leute die sich, nur weil ein Apfel drauf ist, eher einen Arm abhacken würden als ein Apple Produkt zu verwenden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]"Ein Passwort zum Einloggen soll bei Windows 8 nicht nötig sein. Microsoft setzt darauf, dass 2012 praktisch jeder Rechner über eine Kamera verfügt und will den Nutzer am Gesicht erkennen und automatisch einloggen. "[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,"]http://www.golem.de/1006/76071.html[/font]

Ich weis ja net wie das bei euch ist, aber habt ihr schon mal normalen Pc Monitor gesehen der ne webcam eingebaut hat? O.o und dafür ne extra ne webcam besorgen? lol


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

also ich hab noch keinen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Guten morgen ihr (:


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (2. Juli 2010)

Morgen! Argh kann es nicht mal wieder Regnen? Zocken bei so ner Hitze macht nur halb so viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Guten morgen ihr (:



moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Morgen! Argh kann es nicht mal wieder Regnen? Zocken bei so ner Hitze macht nur halb so viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo die Hitze nervt aber morgen , übermorgen solls ja noch schlimmer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann man garnich soviel Bier trinken morgen zum Fussball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Morgen (laut Wetterbericht) 37°C hier..

KOTZ!_


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> jo die Hitze nervt aber morgen , übermorgen solls ja noch schlimmer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab hitzefrei bekommen..
Bei uns sind massenhaft Leute umgekippt. ;s


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab hitzefrei bekommen..
> Bei uns sind massenhaft Leute umgekippt. ;s



Ich hab schon über ne woche ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wir haben noch eine Woche Projektwoche und dann muss ich 2 Wochen Ferienjob machen (wehe es wird so warm :@) und dann hab ich auch noch 4 wochen ferien ^^


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2010)

Ich denk ich werd die Tage auch bald sterben, spätestens morgen wenn ich um Punkt 16Uhr zum Laufen gehe^^


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

bei uns in der Heide sollen es bis zu 36 grad werde >.<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab doch mal vor einer zeit von deinem Problem mit dem Linken Monitor und videos.... 

So hab den heute wieder angeschlossen. 

den Desktop mit einem Programm aufgenommen Video gestartet, Aufnahme Beendet, die aufnahme angeschaut man sieht nix ob wohl das flackern kam, ok Kable/Grafkiarte kann man aus schlissen.

ich hab es mal Kurz mit dem Iphone aufgenommen.

das erst flackern kommt auf dem Linken Monitor wenn ich video starte, wenn es das nächste mal flackert beende ich es. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGeu2P1mlWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so wenn aber der Rechte Monitor der hauptmonitor ist. dritt das flackern nicht auf wenn ich Videos abspiele! xD


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Dat Lenkrad is da und das Spiel auch! PEW, danke Amazon... jetzt gibts ein fettes Wochenende.


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Kennt ihr eine gute cam um ingame zu recorden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Fraps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fraps.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This, oder wenn du nichts zahlen willst, WeGame oder Xfire beide umsonst und ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> This, oder wenn du nichts zahlen willst, WeGame oder Xfire beide umsonst und ebenfalls sehr gut.



wegame geht bei mir nicht mehr und fraps kann ja normal nur 30 sek oder so aufnehmen wenn man es nicht crackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Fraps 1.9D.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Morgen (laut Wetterbericht) 37°C hier..
> 
> KOTZ!_



Bei uns hats gerade schon 35°C... gerade noch so an der Grenze von 'Ziemlich warm' zu 'abartig heiss'...


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Du Armer.. 

Ich überleg ob ich bei dem Wetter morgen uberhaupt zum Public Viewing gehe..-.-*_


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Ich guck gemütlich mit Kumpels. Beim Public Viewing rennt mir zu viel Assipack rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Du Armer..
> 
> Ich überleg ob ich bei dem Wetter morgen uberhaupt zum Public Viewing gehe..-.-*_



sollte aber n Schattenplatz vorhanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein Bock da ewig in der Sonne zu braten


----------



## Crucial² (2. Juli 2010)

Bin echt auch schon am Überlegen... Gut, wenn man mega besoffen ist, ist so ein Wetter geil, weil man dann verrückt in den Fluss springen kann und so. Aber mal schauen...


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Warum nur besoffen? Das geht auch nüchtern gut. ;D


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Morgen (laut Wetterbericht) 37°C hier..
> 
> KOTZ!_



Was?

Waermer als in Florida. Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



35Grad finde hier absolute Grenze aber dann ohne Klimaanalge 37Grad? Ne, danke...


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Und bei uns regnets nicht mal, wie bei euch :/


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

Yep, es ist ja gerade die Hurrikan Zeit in Florida und da regnet es nunmal sehr oft (:

und habe mir gestern Siedler auf das iPhone geladen. Macht irgendwie richtig Spass , so die guten alten Zeiten.. gibt nicht's ueber die alte Schule ;p


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Fraps 1.9D.



aka. nur kleine Auflösungen z.B. 800x600


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Heute Abend LK tryen *freu*_


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Viel Glück, haut ihn um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Joa..hoffe es _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 35Grad finde hier absolute Grenze aber dann ohne Klimaanalge 37Grad? Ne, danke...



Stellt dir mal vor bei 35Grad am Dienstag, Sport test für die Armee zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da freut sich sicher Jeder Juhuhuhuhuh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm, man, Ich hab voll Kabelsalat bzw. viel zu viele Kabel im Case und weiß nicht, wohin damit. ;s


----------



## Einsam (2. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hmm, man, Ich hab voll Kabelsalat bzw. viel zu viele Kabel im Case und weiß nicht, wohin damit. ;s




rückseite ^^


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hmm, man, Ich hab voll Kabelsalat bzw. viel zu viele Kabel im Case und weiß nicht, wohin damit. ;s



Hinter der rechten Seitenwand verstecken, so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da siehts bei mir zwar nicht so ordentlich aus, aber man sieht ja auch nicht hin. 
Und im Case herrscht Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (2. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hinter der rechten Seitenwand verstecken, so wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jup brauchste nur meinen buffed pc fake anschaun ^^ da ist alles sauber.... bis jetzt


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> jup brauchste nur meinen buffed pc fake anschaun ^^ da ist alles sauber.... bis jetzt


Naja


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

ich sag euch Ventilator ist schon was geiles besonderes abends... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich sag euch Ventilator ist schon was geiles besonderes abends...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



boah kumpel hat zwei, ca. 1,50 große ventilator...türme? die beide hinter ihm stehen beim zocken, da hat man gefühlte -17 °C


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Bei uns sind immer angenehme 18°C. Trick ist einfach die Fenster den ganzen Tag geschlossen zu halten, außer nachts, da aufreißen und lüften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich sag euch Ventilator *3 Ventilatoren sind* schon was geiles besonderes abends...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei uns sind immer angenehme 18°C. Trick ist einfach die Fenster den ganzen Tag geschlossen zu halten, außer nachts, da aufreißen und lüften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als Raucher blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2010)

Toll jeder hat große Ventis und ich muss mit meinem popeligen USB-Lüfter leben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei uns sind immer angenehme 18°C. Trick ist einfach die Fenster den ganzen Tag geschlossen zu halten, außer nachts, da aufreißen und lüften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry Oo aber dann staut sich doch wie wärme im raum wenn man das Fenster den Ganzen tag geschlossen hat? xD



Rethelion schrieb:


> Toll jeder hat große Ventis und ich muss mit meinem popeligen USB-Lüfter leben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich darf in auch net immer benutzen.. sonst schreit meine Mutter "Mach das Teil aus, du verbrauchst schon genug strom mit deiner Ganzen Hardware die du im Zimmer hast" 
darum mach ich in meistens abends für 30 Minuten an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sry Oo aber dann staut sich doch wie wärme im raum wenn man das Fenster den Ganzen tag geschlossen hat? xD



Nein ist wirklich so, fenster die ganze zeit zu lassen Gardinen runter, so bleibt es am kühlsten


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

beste sind Rollläden weil die Sonne/Hitze einfach nicht reinkommt 

Deckenventilatoren verbrauchen doch kaum was auf niedrigster Stufe aber ist schon sehr angenehm hab nen 135cm mit Fernbedienung kleinere 115cm nur um die 15W auf Stufe 1 was nachts voll ausreicht


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Gardinen runter



ahja.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ahja.



Rolladen halt :<


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> ahja.



verspotte mich bitte nicht :/


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> verspotte mich bitte nicht :/



Nebola ist ein ganz böser Junge, der wurd hier sogar schonmal gebannt!!!!!!!!111


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nebola ist ein ganz böser Junge, der wurd hier sogar schonmal gebannt!!!!!!!!111



Will er jetz' Fame oder was?
Ich wurde siebzehntausend mal in diversen anderen foren gebannt, hier benehme ich mich...ich versuchs'


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> verspotte mich bitte nicht :/



Zuspät, Ctrl + Z geht nicht..


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Toll jeder hat große Ventis und ich muss mit meinem popeligen USB-Lüfter leben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach n paar 120mm Lüfter aufn Schreibtisch stellen. Am besten welche mit >1000rpm. So zwei, drei Stück blasend auf einen ausgerichtet sorgen für nen angenehmen Windzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du 140er oder noch größere hast umso besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Will er jetz' Fame oder was?
> Ich wurde siebzehntausend mal in diversen anderen foren gebannt, hier benehme ich mich...ich versuchs'



Komm schon, fängt das wieder an, Ironie kann man ja auch nur noch eine Stufe stärker kennzeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag lieber nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nebola ist ein ganz böser Junge, der wurd hier sogar schonmal gebannt!!!!!!!!111



jetzt die letzten Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum überhaupt ?

was aber momentan nervt abends Fenster voll offen Schreibtischlampe an und ganze Viehzeug kommt rein 

gestern bestimmt 10 verschiedene Arten von 2mm bis 2cm aber eher so dünn und durchsichtig aber bei sonem Julikäfer erschreckt man doch mal n bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Einfach n paar 120mm Lüfter aufn Schreibtisch stellen. Am besten welche mit >1000rpm. So zwei, drei Stück blasend auf einen ausgerichtet sorgen für nen angenehmen Windzug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rate mal was ich hier gerade auf dem Schreibtisch stehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur leider sind die Kabel ziemlich kurz, deswegen hab ich mein Case wieder auf den Tisch gestellt.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja, die Vieharten sind schlimm. :s

Ps: Können wir uns nun wieder "normal" benehmen (hahahahahaha, normal, der war gut xD), aber zumindest nicht dieses dumme gehate hier -.-


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

@EspCap Und ein weiterer Vorteil meiner "ich hab kein Case, aufm Schreibtisch ruht das Mainboard auch so ganz gut"-Konstruktion! Irgend n Molex Kabel ist immer frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War was ?


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_*Esp zuwink*_


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Blockiereinstellungen. Jetz wird schon "Ignore" übersetzt bzw. in Nichtfremdwörter umgewandelt.
DAU-Schland ist schon dufte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (2. Juli 2010)

Wusstet ihr, dass in Korea der Glaube verbreitet ist, dass ein laufender Ventilator im selben Zimmer in dem man schläft Todesgefahr bedeute?


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*Esp zuwink*_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Weritis - ja, wusste ich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seltsame Sache, was die so alles glauben...


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass in Korea der Glaube verbreitet ist, dass ein laufender Ventilator im selben Zimmer in dem man schläft Todesgefahr bedeute?



Jap, die glauben der saugt alle Luft weg, wodurch sie ersticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie wird mir das Forum hier zu bloed.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Kann ich unterschreiben..Petition starten Sora? ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Solche Phasen haben wir doch alle paar Monate hier...


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird mir das Forum hier zu bloed.



dann geh ich wieder


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird mir das Forum hier zu bloed.



Liegt an so gewissen Leuten.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

Am besten man sagt hier einfach nicht's mehr. Haelt sich bei jeder Apple Diskussion raus und liest einfach nur mit.

Am Ende ist man doch eh immer der Doofe.


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Solche Phasen haben wir doch alle paar Monate hier...



Wahrscheinlich jedes halbes Jahr oder eher, das "Sommerloch". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da liegen die Nerven blank, denn ich kenn das noch nicht so. ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Achso..wie kommst du nur darauf Nebolein? xD

LK wird iwie nix..60% Bester Try -_-

Glei MW2? :-)


-----------

Ne Erzi..daran liegts ganz sicher net..

-----------

Ach Sora..lass dir net den Mund verbieten bzw schreib einfach was du willst :-)
_


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

Soll mmeCeline buffed verlassen
[] Ja
[] Nein


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2010)

Für solche Umfragen wurden Leute schon gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Für solche Umfragen wurden Leute schon gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist halt auch ne Antwort!


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> dann geh ich wieder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Glei MW2? :-)
> 
> _


Yarrr.



EspCap schrieb:


> Für solche Umfragen wurden Leute schon gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anspielung ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


...rrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :-)_


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2010)

ruhig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_hm..?_


----------



## Erz1 (2. Juli 2010)

Wuaaaaaaah. Gnaaar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man, schön mit der Faust rausgehauen, so dreckig von den Uruguayern -.-*


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wuaaaaaaah. Gnaaar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uruguay... Wenn man die beiden letzten u's weg nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



U R GAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was man alles von Homer lernt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6AhGSBrlqc


----------



## Maxiking456 (2. Juli 2010)

is Ghana raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> is Ghana raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja richtig bitter aber armer gyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ruhig bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich auch sagen; finds ziemlich lächerlich wie Aggro hier manche sind^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Und da meinst du wen Rethi?_


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

Ja mich natuerlich. Ist doch immer so, da sagt man immer seine direkte Meinung dann ist man der Doofe. Bestimmt kommt noch so ein schlauer Mod der meint, der koennte mal eben so ganz einfach und dann steht man da.

und das es auch schon soweit kommt das mmCeline eine Umfrage macht, ob sie Buffed.de verlassen soll. Was ist denn hier los?


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

was war denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr heute alle eure Tage, oder was ist los?


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

Vor hitze kollabieren alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juli 2010)

Dann ist morgen wenigstens Ruhe mit dem Rumgezicke. :S


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2010)

wieso?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2010)

_Nö , es kriechen halt immer wieder irgendwelche Idioten aus ihren Löchern und nerven hier rum...langsam stresst das einfach nurnoch zutiefst..einfach verdammt nervig..

Denke das hab ich jetzt richtig ausgedrückt? (An die , die das auch denken..)

_


----------



## Nebola (2. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nö , es kriechen halt immer wieder irgendwelche Idioten aus ihren Löchern und nerven hier rum...langsam stresst das einfach nurnoch zutiefst..einfach verdammt nervig..
> 
> Denke das hab ich jetzt richtig ausgedrückt? (An die , die das auch denken..)
> 
> _



passt schon.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2010)

Ich warte ja nur noch drauf, dass Klos sich den Thread: iPad anschaut.

Der sagt ja nicht Hallo, der springt mit dem nackten Arsch durch das Forum direkt in den Thread. Und sowas.. also sowas ist ein ganz schlechter Stile.

Aber das ein anderes Thema (:


----------



## muehe (3. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und da meinst du wen Rethi?_



ich meinte kein bestimmten aber die Atmosphäre war einfach schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da sollen sich alle mal entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

Morgen für Schland jubeln, n Bierchen trinken und einfach entspannen. Ist sowieso kein PC-Wetter. Ab in den Park oder an den See. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (3. Juli 2010)

wie ich nicht schlafen kann....
erzählt mir was ! ^^


----------



## muehe (3. Juli 2010)

bei der Hitze max. 4 bier letzte Woche schon geschwitzt in der prallen Sonne dazu noch Grillmeister machen 

vorm Spiel 1 , 1. Halbzeit, 2. und danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

Hab beim letzten Spiel während des Spiels allein 5 Stück getrunken. Kumpel auch, warn guter Flaschenhaufen. :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich warte ja nur noch drauf, dass Klos sich den Thread: iPad anschaut.
> 
> Der sagt ja nicht Hallo, der springt mit dem nackten Arsch durch das Forum direkt in den Thread. Und sowas.. also sowas ist ein ganz schlechter Stile.
> 
> Aber das ein anderes Thema (:



Du begrüßt auch nicht immer...


----------



## Einsam (3. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> bei der Hitze max. 4 bier letzte Woche schon geschwitzt in der prallen Sonne dazu noch Grillmeister machen
> 
> vorm Spiel 1 , 1. Halbzeit, 2. und danach
> 
> ...




*umschalt* mensch wie mich fusball ankotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

Fußball ist das einzige, was diese Hitze erträglich macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (3. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Fußball ist das einzige, was diese Hitze erträglich macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das einzige was die hitze erträglich macht ist ..... ka vergessen was ich schreiben wollte aber sicher net fußball! ^^


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

dann steh mal bei der hitze im Public Viewing


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

Public Viewing müffelt auch.
Mit Kumpels und nem Kasten zusammen gucken, am besten im Garten mit Freiluft-TV = beste wo gibt!


----------



## Einsam (3. Juli 2010)

neeeeed http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/unterwegs/ocz-1tb-ssd-raid-z-drive-video (


----------



## muehe (3. Juli 2010)

jop bin auch meist nur bei mir oder Kumpels schön ARD/ZDF HD und Edifier 530 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu Grill an mit Hühnchen und Kasten Pils


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/15847-exklusiv-asus-ares-eingetroffen.html

Need even moar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du begrüßt auch nicht immer...



Also mit solch einer Erbsenzählerei hier, brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, ich habe mir jetzt mal Musik heruntergeladen und diese ist im ".m4a"-Format. Warum sind die Lieder da einfach mal >30MB groß? oO


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

guten morgäähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

@ Shefanix     	http://www.softonic.de/s/m4a-in-mp3-umwandeln

Aber welches(legale) Musikportal verschickt Musik im m4a-Format? Is ja krank bei einem Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gerade ein ganz klein bisschen über das Deep Web gelesen. Was ist denn da drin, was keiner sehen kann?
Oder kann man da einfach drauf wenn man eine Adresse kennt? Oder is der Zugang nur für Hacker die sich reingeschlichen haben?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Das sind so weit ich weis einfach versteck Webseiten die man nicht einfach so findet, und auf denn man nur drauf kommt wenn man sie kennt.

Kann mich aber auch irren bin kein Experte darin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

und was ist auf diese "geheimen" websites enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> und was ist auf diese "geheimen" websites enthalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind das z.B. solche Hacker und Underground-Foren. Wo du Passwörter für irgendwelche nicht ganz legalen Sachen bekommst, Viren, Trojaner, was man ebend so braucht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Neboal Hacker der Viren von einer Webseite holt ist doch kein Hacker? Oo der kann das Zeugs sicher auch selber programmieren.


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind das z.B. solche Hacker und Underground-Foren. Wo du Passwörter für irgendwelche nicht ganz legalen Sachen bekommst, Viren, Trojaner, was man ebend so braucht.



und wie kann man da zugang bekommen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wenn man hacker usw kennt?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Ein Hacker ist kein Hacker, häää ?

Sam ich check garnet was du schreibst :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

Ist das strafbar wenn man in so Underground-Foren geht?Also generell ins Deep Web?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Ich meine einer der HACKEN KANN, aber zu DOOF IST, um Trojaner und Viren Programmieren. der wären da wohl auch zu doof Um zu Hacken. Oo


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Es geht da aber generell weniger um Viren und so. 

Es ist halt wie in jeder Szene, wir haben das Buffed Forum die haben ihr ccjnüo8qwhf8q weiß ich wie die heißen Forum, und viele andere für verschiene Bereiche.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

gully ist auch ein WArez-forum!! Warum wird sowas nicht gesperrt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Also nehmen wir mal eine Torrent seit... die Bekannteste, die gehört einem deutschen, der hat die Seite in ihrigen land am arsch der Welt, wo sicher nicht so scharf gegen Internet Piraten gesucht wird oder sogar erlaubt ist. und da die Seite in Ausland ist hört das Deutsche Gesetz auch an der Grenze auf. die können zwar in dem Land mit Hoster treten um an die Namen der Betreiber von der Seite zu bekommen, aber 1 dauert das ewig, und B in machen Länder rückt man die Daten nicht so leicht raus.

und darum sind Z.b Torren seiten Betreiber so schwer zu fassen.


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> gully ist auch ein WArez-forum!! Warum wird sowas nicht gesperrt?



fra ich mich auch die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist ja eig gut das es nicht gesperrt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

@Dropz Wir wollenes hier ja nicht ins illegale treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

An Gulli ist überhaupt nichts illegales dran... Man darf sich jederzeit über Hacks und Viren und Cracks austauschen... Da Gulli aber keine Downloads anbietet ist es so legal wie deine Haustür.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

es werden aber links zu relink.us angeboten..... is für mich downloaden^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Die Seite selbst bietet aber keine illegale Downloads an, deswegen ist das Thema auch gegessen. Grund dafür das viele Illegale Inet Seiten überhaupt noch exestieren ist, dass diese Server im Ausland liegen und so außerhalb der Gesetzesmacht von Deutschland liegen. Da aber wie gesagt gulli keine Illegalen Inhalte anbietet wird es die Seite noch lang genug geben.


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> @Dropz Wir wollenes hier ja nicht ins illegale treiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ich ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich falile drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fehlen die routerdaten von daher kann ichs ja net >. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Ratet mal wer jetzt mit PC und allem drum und dran im Keller sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach tut das gut aus meinem 30 Grad warmen Zimmer, in den 18 Grad kühlen Keller zu gehen, Küchen Tisch und Gartenstuhl hinstellen, Pc aufbauen und zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Und wie hast da unten Inet? Wlan?


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein, nur DA hat er WLAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer jetzt mit PC und allem drum und dran im Keller sitzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KELLER KIND, ergreift in!


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Naja, bei mir sinds hier 22 Grad, ein Fenster gekippt und Rollläden fast unten, da ich sonst geblendet werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und wie hast da unten Inet? Wlan?



Nope. Also ja Wlan auch, aber das ist nur für iPod Touch relevant. 

Da meine Oma und Opa in unserem Haus über uns wohnen, steht der Router im Keller, mit tausenden Verteilern in alle Richtungen ^^

Da hab ich mir mein 25 Meter Lan Kabel geschnappt, und es quer durch 3 Räume, über 5 Rohre, und 1 Regal gelegt und gewickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich habe mir jetzt mal Musik heruntergeladen und diese ist im ".m4a"-Format. Warum sind die Lieder da einfach mal >30MB groß? oO



Tjo, FLACs liegen auch in dem Bereich. Bitrate ist bei denen 1025kBit/s. Bessere Quali gibts eigentlich nur auf ner Original-CD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

Dropz wieso brauchst du Router -Daten ? für leeching?


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Dropz wieso brauchst du Router -Daten ? für leeching?



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hab mal ne Frage der pc von meinem bro geht nicht mehr er geht zwar am anfang an aber bevor das bios piepen kommt geht er direkt wieder aus,so als würde man den strom rausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnt ihr mir vllt helfen?


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

HAt Buffed eig einen Ts-Server?


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2010)

Für 'Premium-Member' afaik ja.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Genial. Klick

Besonders aber...

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]





> Zudem verfügten die Täter über enorme Treffsicherheit, _"was auf eine jahrelange Übung mit Schusswaffen und gewaltrelevanten Computerspielen zurückzuführen ist"_


[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Also wenn ich jetzt lange genug weiter MW2 spiele, und die M4 benutze, kann ich nach Afghanistan gehen und alles niederballern weil ich mega Skill habe, yay.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Geneva, Lucida, Lucidux,]Schließlich stehen echte Waffen mit Rückschlag im gleichen Verhältnis zu Pixeln die sich per Mausklick bewegen.[/font]


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2010)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wozu noch Grundwehrdienst, ich bin ein erfahrener Scharfschütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann werd ich noch verstehen, mit welcher Formel Amazon auf Produktempfehlungen kommt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn 4 Antiviren Alarm schlagen von denn ich noch nie was gehört habe (bei Virustotal) wie hoch ist die Chance das das Fehler Alarm sind? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein GDATA kaspersky, etc schlagen kein Alarm... ^^ NOD32 auch net.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> HAt Buffed eig einen Ts-Server?



_Soweit ich weiss nicht..aber könnt gerne den von mir & einem Freund nutzen..Nebola und ich sind eigentlich täglich drauf.. : 

IP : 93.186.196.165
Port : 9987_


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

@painschkes Ts3 oder Ts2? 

Bald spielen sie beim Wehrdienst nur noch MW2 weil Munition zu teuer is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2010)

_TS3 :-)_


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

ok ich komm mal in paar minuten vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Klasse, Spanien - Deutschland im Halbfinale.

Und Spanien gönne ich das nicht zu 1%.

Dieser behinderte Mannschaft, die so grottig gespielt hat, Paraguay war Top.

Paraguay schießt das 1:0, aber ne war ja Abseits, obwohl es keins war. Also weiter 0:0. Dreckige WM Schiedsrichter, die können echt alle nix.

Und dann hat der erste Elfmeter der Spanier nicht gezählt, ich habe mich so gefreut als der 2. gehalten wurde, diese deprimierten Gesichter, haha.

Aber nein, die die nichts können kommen weiter.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Spanien hat nicht verdient gewonnen ...

Haette gerne mir Paraguay gegen Deutschland gewuenscht, aber naja. Was will man machen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Und ich hätte gerne Paraguay im Finale gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

Holland und Deutschland im Endspiel und dann gewinnt Deutschland, haha.
Dann darf ich 1Jahr lang nicht mehr rüber fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spanien hat nicht verdient gewonnen ...



Aber auf keinen Fall.

Die haben nix drauf, können nix, bekommen einen rein, aber ne "Abseits". Diese dreckigen Schiedsrichter machen echt alles kaputt.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

@painschkes der sagt iwie der server wäre nicht aktuell? ich komm nicht drauf.... muss ich ieinen patch installieren, ich hasse ts3 -.- .


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Spanien hat echt dominert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Spanien hat echt dominert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fast so wie heute Argentinien....


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2010)

_Hm..ist halt aktuellste Version - keine Ahnung welche du hast :<_


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur ich gönne es Spanie auch überhaupt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einerseits mag ich die Mannschaft nicht und andereseits hätte deutschland mit Praraguay einen leichteren Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (3. Juli 2010)

ich hab grade noch update gemacht. klappt net. "Die Server-Version ist veraltet."

Spanien kriegt immer so unfaire Schiedsrichter (also unfair gegenüber den Gegnern!)


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nur ich gönne es Spanie auch überhaupt net
> ...



Nach dem Spiel würde ich das nicht unbedingt sagen. Die Spanier sind längst nicht so stark, wie sie sein könnten. Die wursteln sich irgendwie durch. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es leicht wird aber es könnte definitiv deutlich schwerer sein. Ich sehe gute Chancen für uns fürs Finale.
Paraguay ist defensiv sehr sehr stark. Das wäre ne extrem harte Nuss geworden. Lieber Spanien, zwei Offensivmannschaften gegeneinander kann nur ein gutes Spiel werden. Außerdem haben wir von der EM noch ne Rechnung offen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also mit solch einer Erbsenzählerei hier, brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen.



Aha... andere dafür anmachen aber wenn du es selbst tust ist das offenbar in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Schau dir doch mal den Post von Klos im iPad Thread an. 

Habe Ich es nicht so vorausgesagt?


----------



## Erz1 (3. Juli 2010)

Sora will rüberwandern zum Hardwareluxxforum, ich habs gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Können wir nicht normal bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Naja, wie gesagt. Ich bin nicht kleinlich oder so, aber werde hier nicht's mehr zu dem Apple Thema sagen. Ist eh im Endeffekt immer das selbe. 3 Leute schreiben etwas positives und andere 10 Leute wiederholen sich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2010)

Dann tu es doch auch einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## Soramac (4. Juli 2010)

Ich werd dem Forum hier keine Traene hinterher heulen ;p


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann tu es doch auch einfach nicht mehr...



Jetzt bleib aber mal ruhig ja.

Jeder kann hier sagen was er gut findet und was nicht.
Und wem das nicht passt, der kann auch gehen.

Ich fänds schade wenn Sora weg wäre.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Da schliess ich mich an , da würden sich hier einige leider nichtmehr zum Affen machen...obwohl..einige schaffen das auch so..

Naja..wie auch immer.._


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jetzt bleib aber mal ruhig ja.
> 
> Jeder kann hier sagen was er gut findet und was nicht.
> Und wem das nicht passt, der kann auch gehen.
> ...



Huah... ich bin ruhig aber wenn er doch selbst sagt, dass er zu dem Thema nichts mehr sagen will... Ich habe ihm nur zugestimmt... Ich hatte keinerlei Intention hier ihm ans Bein zu pinkeln...


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich fänds schade wenn Sora weg wäre.



Dito. Lass dich von so einem Gerede einfach nicht beeinflussen, das hast du nicht nötig...

Können wir uns jetzt langsam mal wieder lieb haben und mit diesen Flamewars aufhören?  
Das Niveau hat sich schon unter die Grasnarbe verkrochen und heult.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Und wurde auch schon von Maradonna eingezogen mit dem Gras - sry, musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Eine Pizza Maradonna, die hat nichts drauf.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Ne Sora. das hast du wirklich nicht nötig. Ich denke solange die Diskussion in nem sachlichen Ton ausgetragen wird und von persönlichen Angriffen beiderseits abgeschworen wird ists doch am Ende kein Problem, wenn diskutiert wird. Ob da nen Apfel drauf ist oder nicht ist doch auch scheißegal.
Wir wissen doch alle, dassdu Apple magst und bist damit nicht der einzige. Einige lehnen es halt aus (mehr oder weniger) nachvollziehbaren Gründen ganz ab und einige findens generell nicht schlecht sehen aber hier und da Mängel die Gerät x für einen persönlich als nicht kaufbar erscheinen lassen. Letzteres wäre beispielsweise ich. Wer am Ende was mag und was kauft ist doch jedem seine Sache, genauso wie es jedem freistehen sollte bestimmte Dinge zu kritisieren.

Mir wäre letzten Endes nur wichtig, dass das ganze sachlich abläuft und man Argumente austauschen kann, auch wenn ich befürchte dass das hier nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist. Die Fronten sehen da ziemlich festgefahren aus. :S
Ich möchte mir allgemein etwas mehr Transparenz wünschen in irgendwelchen Aussagen und Empfehlungen. Das hat auch nix mit irgendwelchen angebissenen Apfelprodukten zu tun, sondern zieht sich durchs ganze Forum.
Wäre schön wenn wir das (wieder?) in den Griff kriegen könnten.
Ebenso fand ich ziemlich daneben, wie mmCeline oder wie auch immer der User hieß, hier behandelt worden ist. Klar war das technische Interesse anscheinend weniger groß, aber das heißt ja noch lange nicht dass man wie ein Urmensch mit ner Keule draufknüppeln muss bis Ruhe im Stall ist. Ich denke aus der Zeit als wir laut gegrunzt haben, unseren Weibchen ne Keule übern Kopp gezogen haben um sie an den Haaren in die Höhle zu schleifen sind schon n paar Tage lang vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mir wünschen, dass Dinge öfter (schlüssig) begründet werden und wenn es Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt diese auch sachlich und friedlich gelöst werden. Da gilt es eben auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Natürlich kann ich bspw. jederzeit ein Cougar Netzteil empfehlen, weil ich gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe aber warum nicht was anderes?
Ich für meinen Teil schaue, wenn ich Empfehlungen gebe bei allen qualitativ hochwertigen Herstellern rein und suche entsprechend passende Produkte raus. Damit meine ich nicht pro Produktgruppe die 2-3 vermeintlich großen, sondern alle. Fänd ich gut, wenn das mehr Leute machen würden anstatt einfach nen Satz hinzuklatschen mit "nimm xyz hab ich selbst, is dufte oder nimm sonst abc das soll auch gut sein". Es wäre allen, und letztendlich auch denen die Fragen stellen/Konfigs suchen, geholfen wenn da mal was mehr käme. Ich kann nicht von jedem verlangen, dass er sich über alles umfassend informiert aber ein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte schon da sein. Wenn ich empfehlen möchte, dann will ich auch helfen und nicht nur den Leuten den KRam andrehen den ich toll finde. Ich denke jeder, der mein PN-Postfach sieht, wird das bestätigen können. Selbst vermeintlich hoffnungslose Fälle wie Dropz hab ich in einem Nervenkrampf zu nem funktionierenden PC gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, dass gilt für alle Produkte wo man Empfehlungen ausspricht. Ich kann auch nachvollziehen, wenn (mit einer schlüssigen Begründung) iMacs oder MacBooks empfohlen werden oder Konfiguration A abgelehnt wird und stattdessen Konfig B empfohlen wird. Solange es begründet wird. Dazu gehört im Zweifel auch der Geschmack des Fragenden, wenn er diesen denn Preis gibt. Transparenz und nachvollziehbare Begründungen sind wichtig, nicht dass grundsätzliche "nimm FGH"-Geschrei, dass hier oft am Start ist.

Und jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ebenso fand ich ziemlich daneben, wie mmCeline oder wie auch immer der User hieß, hier behandelt worden ist. Klar war das technische Interesse anscheinend weniger groß, aber das heißt ja noch lange nicht dass man wie ein Urmensch mit ner Keule draufknüppeln muss bis Ruhe im Stall ist. Ich denke aus der Zeit als wir laut gegrunzt haben, unseren Weibchen ne Keule übern Kopp gezogen haben um sie an den Haaren in die Höhle zu schleifen sind schon n paar Tage lang vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist daran hart ? Solche Leute versauen hier alles.

Das einzige was die konnte war dumm spamen. Wenn wir schon dabei angekommen sind, wie es um Soras Hosen steht die er beim iPhone 4 kauf anhat, dann ist da was falsch gelaufen.

Ich habe mit neuen kein Problem, aber jmd der in einem Technik Forum, nicht einen einzigen Technik Post macht, gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Dafür gibts ne Ignorefunktion. Einfach nicht lesen, gut ists. Man muss nicht immer an die große Glocke hängen, dass man jemanden nicht leiden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns nur Spam war kannst dus immer noch melden.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ne Ignorefunktion. Einfach nicht lesen, gut ists. Man muss nicht immer an die große Glocke hängen, dass man jemanden nicht leiden kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe Sie auch ignoriert, trotzdem ist sowas fehl am Platz hier. 

Kann ich auch in irgendein abnehm Forum gehn und Bilder von Mecces posten.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Das wäre Trolling. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach still ignorieren und im Zweifelsfalle melden und gut ists. Wir sind denke ich alle in nem vergleichsweise reifen oder erwachsenen Alter. Naja viele hier zumindest kurz davor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte doch möglich sein nicht direkt aggressiv zu werden. Wer keine Beachtung kriegt verpisst sich auch wieder. Man muss nicht alles und jeden rausmobben.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Wenn jeder jeden rausmobbt, gäbe es die Technikecke gar nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Dann wär ich ganz allein mit denen die neue PCs wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nenn ich das dann Kyras PC-Ecke. Dann könnt ich wenigstens Provision verlangen und könnte reich werden!

Aber glaub dann schmeißt Zam mich raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

und Arosk wird dein Bänker. Oder ne Sam, Schweizer können ja gut Geld bunkern.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Nebola und Ich werden wie Pinky und der Brain O_o
Wir wollen das ganze Buffedforum übernehmen, wuhahahaha. O_o höh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Hier tauchen einfach immer irgendwelche Gestalten auf die man vorher noch nie gesehen hat und die nerven und nerven und nerven..

..achja..und die nerven.

Und ja , ich weiss , jeder hat hier mal angefangen..



Und der Sinn ist ja nicht jeden 2ten hier auf Ignore zu haben..oder etwa doch?

Es geht einfach darum das sich jeder überall einmischt..er greift ne Meinung bzw nen Kommentar von jemand anders auf , wandelt es um , postet aber sogesehen genau das gleiche..das STRESST einfach..vor allem von so Idioten die sonst nix zu sagen haben..


_


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Mit letztem Satz stimme ich dir zu. Ich wäre froh, wenn sich so einige ihre Kommentare sparen würden.
Wie gesagt: Ich hab nix dagegen wenn sich jede Menge Leute an Diskussionen beteiligen, aber dann bitte auch sachlich und mit Argumenten warum und warum nicht.
Und nein. nicht jeden zweiten. Es gibt genug die mich ab und an nerven, die ich nicht auf ignore habe. Am Ende sollte man doch immer wissen, auf wen oder was man sich einlässt. Ich bin mittlerweile vergleichsweise resistent, so dass ich diverse Dinge einfach überlese.


btw hab ich grad ne Mail von Amazon bekommen. Hatte ja mein Roccat Kave eingeschickt, weils defekt war. Anstatt nem Ersatzgerät buchen sie mir jetzt das Geld zurück. Find ich gut, damals kam es um die 80&#8364;, heute ~60. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Kohle da ist könnt ich mir ja direkt n paar schöne AKGs bestellen oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Holst die ne neue Maus dafür ? 

Wie wärs mit so ner schnieken 90er Jahre Kugel Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montag sende ich vllt mein iPod zu Podmod ein, ca 30€ kostet die Reparatur.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

AKG. Dasn Hersteller von Kopfhörern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von anständigen Kopfhörern, gute Stereo halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ich spar mir das und leg dafür beim Soundsystem was drauf. Muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2010)

Razer hat sich hingegen immer noch nicht gemeldet, wegen meiner kaputten Maus. 
Seit gut 3 Wochen ist die jetzt bei denen, konnte die in der Zeit nicht mal jemand kurz einstecken und merken dass sie wirklich Klickbugs hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Amazon hat auch relativ lange gedauert, aber dafür ist die Abwicklung echt unkompliziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab nach etwa 10 Tagen ne Eingangsbestätigung bekommen und zwei Tage später, sprich gestern nachmittag kam die Nachricht dass sie mir das Geld zurückbuchen.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es gibt genug die mich ab und an nerven, die ich nicht auf ignore habe. Am Ende sollte man doch immer wissen, auf wen oder was man sich einlässt. Ich bin mittlerweile vergleichsweise resistent, so dass ich diverse Dinge einfach überlese.



Wenn ich jemanden auf die Nerven gehe, man kann mir gerne Bescheid geben, da bin ich immun gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, heute in der Hitze wieder ~50€ verdient, Ipod Touch rückt näher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wann kommt denn das neue Jahresmodel eigentlich?

(Bewährungsprobe für euch - ein Apfelprodukt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Du meinst den iPod Touch im iPhone 4 Design? 
Angekündigt ist er meines Wissens nach noch nicht, ich persönlich rechne im Herbst damit.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2010)

September/Oktober dürfte das rauskommen, nachdem die 'Back to school'-Aktion wieder vorbei ist. 

Bei Amazon geht das echt immer sehr schnell, für meine alten (kaputten) InEars hab ich auch sofort anstandslos das Geld wiederbekommen

Edit : Wenn du es gerade erwähnst - ich bin gespannt wie der aussieht. Ich glaube gar nicht, dass sich dessen Design so stark verändern wird.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ja, da war doch was, mit neuem Design und so, und die Sommerferien werde ich den eh weniger nutzen als normal, deswegen wäre warten vielleicht eher lohnenswert. Und dann will ich vielleicht die Röhre ersetzen oder nen 2. Monitor ; mal sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil ich hab heut gemerkt, wie krass mir ein 2. Monitor fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> (Bewährungsprobe für euch - ein Apfelprodukt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG, Geh mit dem Crap da weg.

Ne, glaube der kommt wie bisher immer so 3/4 Quartal. Meistens August glaub ich ^^.

Scheiße bin ich gereizt. Aber wen wundert, 5 Häuser weiter hat wer B-Day und die hören seit 6 verdammten Stunden Schlager/Polka/weiß ich was.

*.44er schnapp und 5 min afk sei*




Erz1 schrieb:


> Weil ich hab heut gemerkt, wie krass mir ein 2. Monitor fehlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst ein großer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten so 30-40" und dann zocken, dann kannste auch alles sehen was du willst ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2010)

Pff, das ist ja langweilig. Als ich am Donnerstag mit ein paar Leuten Chemie gelernt hab, war ein paar Häuser weiter lautstark ein Kindergeburtstag. 
Und die haben eine geschlagene Stunde mit 'Wie schön, dass du geboren bist' Reise nach Jerusalem gespielt...


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du meinst ein großer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nrin, ein zweiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf der einen seite zockden und auf der anderen chatten or so ^^


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du meinst ein großer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, zwei normalgroße sind viel angenehmer. Auf dem Hauptmonitor Games/Filme whatever und aufm anderen Browser und sonstige Programme die man noch so nutzt.
Zur WM wärs unglaublich praktisch gewesen. Aufm linken Monitor läuft der Stream Fullscreen und aufm rechten wird gesurft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kriegst du mit nem 30er einfach nicht hin, außerdem sind da die Auflösungen so hoch dass es schon wieder dick an den Frames zieht. Dann lieber 2 22er oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Auflösung bei  2x22" ist doch höher als bei einmal 30"/40" oder nicht? Ich mein ja nur, weil FullHD =1920x1080Pixel. Da ändert doch auch ein noch größeres Gerät nicht dran, oder? Wenn man jetzt aber 2 Monitore die beide HD haben nebenbeinader stellt, dann erhöht sich die Auflösung ja deutlich. Aus 2x 1920x1080 würde doch dann 1x 3840x1080 werden oder nicht? Also mehr zu berechnen - *verwirrt*


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Ne, weil ich mir einen Hauptmonitor anlegen würde auf dem halt gezockt wird. Bleibt dann halt bei 1680x1050. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Multi Monitor zocken würde ich eh nur mit 3en. Schon mal nen Shooter gezockt bei dem das Crosshair zwischen den Monitoren ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Und der andere Monitor wird dann nicht berechnet oder wie?


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Nicht im Game.
N Browser oder so stressen ne GPU ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juli 2010)

So, werde auch nochmal kurz mein Wort .. also.

Ich muss sagen ..es war wirklich nett hier so das Forum gewesen, als Ich vom World of Warcraft Forum hier auf buffed.de hier in die Technik-Ecke gegangen bin, da habe Ich gleich gemerkt, ja das ist was. So mit Asoriel, Klos.. und hier alle wie sie heissen, EspCap, painschecks und Kyragan?.. und na.. Wagga genau. Edit: Shefanix vergessen :

Das war was. Aber so die letzten Tage ist mir das irgendwie etwas. Zu doof geworden einfach, hier kommen Leute rein. Die meinen: Ich mach mal hier so richtig auf dicke Hose, noch nie ein Post hier gehabt, einmal ein PC aufgeschraubt und wieder zu und meinen: Ich weiss alles.

Gut, das ist auch jetzt auch nicht der Grund. Nur wenn Ich sehe hier, wie mit noch menschlichen lebenden Leuten umgegangen wird z.B. mMcerline oder wie der Name war. Ich hab sie in msn und sie wirklich nett. Deswegen verstehe Ich nicht, was hier abgeht. Klar, hat sie nicht direkt das Thema hier getroffen und darum geht's doch hier auch. Nicht immer nur wo ist die Arbeit und Regeln und alles. Sonder das man auch mal hier privat was schreiben kann.

Klar, auf Dauer geht das nicht, so sind wir ja auch nicht. Wir ueberlesen keine Fragen wie: Profitiere Ich von einem Windows 7 Betriebssystem wenn ich folgende Hardware habe oder so. Nur man kann auch mit den Leuten reden, ich bin seit Ende 06 in diesem Forum und habe kein einzigsten  hier auf meiner Ignorierliste. 
Auch nicht b1ubb. Also was Ich meine, das man sagen kann: Hier. .ich weiss das du neu bist und  vielleicht kannste in der naechster Zeit und alles. Ihr wisst schon wie Ich es meine.

Und dann kommt gleich danach auch das Thema Apple. Klar, ich gebe zu dass ich viele Apple Produkte habe. Was Ihr genau mit Fanboy meint ob.. ich so notgeil bin am Verkaufstag beim iPhone 4 dabei zu sein oder jedes Produkt von Apple zu kennen oder zu haben oder was weis Ich. Bevor Ihr wieder alle rummeckert, dann sag Ich mal lieber: Gut bin ein Fanboy..  , nur Ich bin kein Schwarzmaler. 

Ich haette genau so im iPad Thread die negativen Aspekte aufgelistet. Darum geht's ja auch bei einer Kaufempfehlung. Sowohl bei Amazon als auch hier. Nur.. da muessen halt wieder Leute kommen. Die meinen.. nee, das der letzte Schrott und alles. Aber mal die positiven Dinge aufzaehlen, das kommt ja gar nicht in Frage.
Und dann ueberhaupt wie Ogil ueber einer Person so oeberflaechlich zu schreiben. Im Sinne von: Ich kriege von meinen Eltern alles in Arsch geschoben, da fehlen mir einfach die Worte.

Das ist immerhin hier noch ein Forum und keine Kneipe. Aber da merkt auch wieder so den gewissen Deutschen. Der hat sich ein iMac 27 gekauft und da muss erstmal richtig auf dings gehauen werden. So von wegen, oh Gott. warum ein extra Thread und bla bla bla.

So.. ich mochte hier keinen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen. Nur denkt halt dran, wer so manchmal die gewissen Themen hier reingebracht hat und alles. Aber Ihr muesst's ja wissen. Ich werde hier noch auf Buffed bleiben. News lesen usw. vielleicht ab und zu mal hier in die Technik Ecke schauen, aber so geht's nicht.

Bye bye. Passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Sora, ganz ehrlich? Ich finde das von der jetzt irgendwie wirklich übertrieben. Ja, in letzter Zeit ist es hier im Forum ein wenig "anders" geworden in der schmucken Technik-Ecke. Einige Leute sind weggeblieben (Asoriel, Wagga...) und neue sind dazu kommen. Trotzdem sehe ich jetzt keinen Grund wegen so etwas das komplette Forum "zu leaven". 

Du wirst überall Neider etc. zu Apple finden. Bloss, ab und zu musst du auch mal ehrlich sein: Einige Argumente die gegen Apple fallen sind auch wirklich nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber, das gibt es bei Microsoft etc. genauso. Apple-User sind halt die Minderheit, und ich finde sie fühlen sich wenn man etwas sagt zu oft nahezu persönlich angegriffen. Dies sind zum Beispiel so Sachen die auch mich stören.

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen/Wochen auch nicht mehr wirklich viel im Forum geschrieben. Die Technik-Ecke wurde mit vielen Leuten überschwemmt, da verliert man irgendwann den Anschluss.


Soviel erstmal von meiner Seite - Man sieht sich immer Leben immer zweimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß noch, ich hoffe du bleibst nicht auf ewig "verschollen" :/


----------



## Soramac (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin jetzt seit knapp Ende 06 / Anfangs 07 aktiv auf Buffed.de in den Foren nur irgendwann ist halt mal Schluss. Nicht das mir in den letzten Tagen/Wochen was aufgeregt hat, dass schon etwas laenger hier so. Nur Ich halte es sinnvoller lieber aus den Foren zu gehen als mich hier weiter mit Leuten rum zu streiten bei denen man sowieso immer gegen eine Wand redet.

Klar habe Ich hier auch Fehler gemacht, manchmal nicht die beste Tonwahl getroffen oder sinnvolle Argumente beigetragen. Nur hab keine Lust mehr. Macht eh alles kein Sinn mehr hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weiss nicht was jetzt daran uebertrieben ist. :/


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Sora, ganz einfach: Ignorier einfach die Leute die du nicht leiden kannst. Beziehungsweise wenn du Beiträge von ihnen liest, die dir total am A***h vorbeigehen, schreib einfach nichts dazu. Klappt bei mir auch hervorragend, und so ist es bei mir auch noch zu keinen Konflikten mit jemandem hier aussem Forum gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch schon lange im Forum. Seit '07? Ich werd auch nicht so schnell leaven, kenne zu viele hier :>


----------



## Soramac (4. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach Ich mach sowas nicht. Ich habe in World of Warcraft so gut.. ja seit 4 Jahren noch nie jemand ignoriert. Wenn vielleicht nur, wenn er mich gespamt hat. Aber am naechsten Tag wieder rausgeloescht. Das selbe auf Buffed.de noch nie eine Person ignoriert. Sehe das wirklich als keine sinnvolle Loesung. Und deswegen immer eine Person ignorieren zu muessen, weil sie unnoetigen Kram in einen Thread postet, finde Ich auch nicht grad schoen. Da sucht man sich lieber ein anstaendigeres Forum.

Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas privat ist: Aber ich habe bis jetzt in meinem Leben noch nie mit irgendwelchen Leuten Stress gehabt. Oder irgendwie einfach schlecht angekommen. Bis jetzt wurde Ich immer nett begruesst und so weiter. Oft die Schulklassen gewechselt, nie jemand gekannt. Doch gehasst wurde Ich nicht, sondern im Gegenteil. 
Und wenn dann hier Leute kommen und was erzaehlen , was einfach nicht stimmt. Bei sowas reagiere ich elektrisch. Ungerechtigkeit und Oberflaechlichkeit.

Grund warum Ich World of Warcraft nicht mehr spiele und auch hier nicht mehr ins Forum gehe. Das doch nicht mehr schoen, wenn man jede 2. Person ignorieren muss.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Ich meinte Ignorien jetzt nicht in Form von auf eine Liste schieben und du siehst nicht mehr was der schreibt, sondern wenn dich stört was er schreibt etc. dann "überliest" du es halt einfach und gehst kein Stück drauf ein. Ich habe auch nirgends einen auf irgendeiner Ignorierliste.

Ich hatte in meinem Leben bislang auch nur mit einer Person richtig Stress, das ist aber eine andere Geschichte. Klasse gewechselt habe ich bislang erst 2 mal. Gab auch nie Probleme, beim 2. Mal war die Klasse danach noch wesentlich geiler, als die, die ich davor hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WoW hilft das Ungemein, wenn man die Posts im "/2" oder so zwar liest, man aber mehr oder weniger garnicht warnimmt was geschrieben wird. Wenn mich einer fragt: "Alter, letztens gesehen was ABC wieder fürn Müll im /2 gespammt hat? oO" dann weiss ich meistens garnicht das da gespammt wurd. Man lernt mit der Zeit der ignorieren von gewissen Dingen - ich zumindest.

Ich hoffe du wirst nicht wegbleiben. Aber mal eine andere Frage... bist du im Besitz eines Xfire-Accounts? Ich hab nämlich weder ICQ, MSN noch sonst irgendwas :>


----------



## WeriTis (4. Juli 2010)

Zunächst mal: ich bin hier kein besonders aktiver Poster, aber dass man ein dickes Fell, oder besser gesagt, genügend Abstand bei *jeglicher* Kommunikation übers Inet braucht, ergibt sich halt fast zwangsläufig durch die Anonymität, die geringere Hemmschwelle und der Tatsache, dass es halt genügend Menschen gibt, die zu unreiferem Verhalten neigen, ich schliesse mich da nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlaf halt mal paar Nächte über das ganze, vielleicht bockts dich ja irgendwann wieder... wär jedenfalls schade wenn so aktive Poster wie du wegen solcherlei Geschichten das Forum verlassen =/


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Shefa - schick mir dochmal deine ID für WoW..kann ich dich endlich mal adden w_


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2010)

@Soromac: 

Du scheinst mir wirklich ein sehr netter Kerl zu sein. Hab ja auch schon mit dir telefoniert, was diesen Eindruck auch nochmal gefestigt hatte. Doch du neigst dazu, Dinge schnell persönlich zu nehmen. Auch solche, die eigentlich als Kritik an einer Firma zu sehen sind und nur mit sehr viel Phantasie beleidigend aufgenommen werden können. Auch den Kommentar von Ogil, der dir anscheinend zu schaffen macht, sehe ich nicht als wirklich schlimm an.

Du interpretierst da auch schon wieder zu viel rein. Unterm Strich hat Ogil gesagt, dass man als Erwachsener, der sein komplettes Leben selbst finanzieren muss und das mit allen Konsequenzen, dass man als solcher eben eine ganz andere Beziehung zu Geld hat. Vor allem, wenn man erst Familie hat. Und das wiederum bedeutet auch, dass man beim Kauf von Produkten weitaus kritischer ist.

Und damit hat er schlicht recht. Das ist nichts beleidigends, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Fakt. Jeder, der noch bei Mama wohnt (was weiß Gott jetzt nichts verwerfliches sein soll), der kann da nicht mitreden. Und zudem ändern sich Dinge auch generell, wenn man älter wird. Auch da wird man kritischer.

Ich brauchte früher, als ich noch keine 20 war, auch jeden neuen Scheiss sofort. Heute überleg ich mir 10mal, was ich kaufe und was besser nicht. Das ist einfach nur normal. Und von solchen Dingen hat Ogil geredet.

Es stimmt übrigens auch nicht, dass Apple nur immer runtergebuttert wird. Ich zum Beispiel rege mich ausschließlich über Sachen auf, die mich eben stören. Aber ich habe auch kein Problem damit, die Sachen zu beleuchten, die mir gefallen. Es ist also keineswegs so, dass ich prinzipiell alles von Apple runtermache.

Wenn du dich jetzt frägst, warum ich schon wieder die ganze Zeit über Apple rede, so sei dir gesagt: Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich glaube, dass das im Endeffekt der Hauptgrund für deine Entscheidung ist.
Und das könnte ich nicht verstehen. Wie eingangs erwähnt solltest du dir abgewöhnen, gleich alles persönlich zu nehmen. Nicht nur für die Kommunikation mit anderen Menschen im Internet, nein, vor allem für dein späteres Leben brauchst du ein weitaus dickeres Fell, um nicht zu scheitern. Glaub mir das.

In diesem Sinne: Ich würde es echt schade finden, wenn du dich hier dünn machst.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist eh im Endeffekt immer das selbe. 3 Leute schreiben etwas positives und andere 10 Leute wiederholen sich.



Machst du aber auch mit deinen "Apple ist so Besser alls alles andere auf der Welt" Argumenten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Na dann quote doch mal so ein Argument Sam..würde mich mal interessieren wo er sowas gesagt / angedeutet hat / hätte.._


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danke Sam. [/font]Genau DAS pisst Sora (zu Recht) an. Ich versteh net warum man sich hier die Mühe macht und was zu ändern versucht oder Erklärungen bringt wenn letztendlich wieder ein Satz reicht um das Ganze zu zerstören...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann quote doch mal so ein Argument Sam..würde mich mal interessieren wo er sowas gesagt / angedeutet hat / hätte.._



Klar ich blätter jetzt 300 Seite Zurück um die alten Posts von Sora zu durch forschen, hab den lieben langen Tag nichts besser zu tun.

EDIT: Bitte.


----------



## Ogil (4. Juli 2010)

So ein Kindergarten. Da ignoriert jemand staendig die Aussagen der anderen bzw. sucht sich nur die ihm grad passenden Punkte raus, geht die Leute von der Seite als "Hater und Schwarzmaler" an (was sicher manchmal stimmt - aber genauso eine Verallgemeinerung ist, wie jeden iPhone/iPod-Besitzer einen Fanboy zu nennen) und wundert sich dann, warum diese reagieren. Klar reagieren die dann auch nicht immer korrekt und fair - und ziehen eventuell auch Schluesse, die so nicht stimmen. 

Vor allem wenn die versammelte Krabbelgruppe staendig mit Spruechen wie "Wer das nicht gut findet, kann es sich bloss nicht leisten!" kommt. Mir geht bei sowas der Hut hoch. Noch besser wird es dann nur, wenn die gleiche Person die erst solche Sprueche bringt, ploetzlich andere als oberflaechlich betitelt. Uebertroffen dann nur noch durch ein "Mimimi - alle sind fies zu mir! Ich verlasse dieses Forum!". Braucht da jemand Aufmerksamkeit? Wird erwartet, dass nun alle "Nein - geh nicht!" schreien? Wo ist die Petition/Umfrage zum Thema? Und warum liegt da eigentlich Stroh?

Mal ehrlich: Mich stoert nicht, wenn hier jemand mit wenig technischen Kenntnissen seine Meinung aeussert oder auch etwas (aus meiner Sicht) "seltsame" Standpunkte vertritt. Waere jeder der gleichen Ansicht oder haette jeder den gleichen Wissensstand, wuerde ja garkeine Diskussion aufkommen. Und darum geht es ja in einem Forum - und darum sollte es auch hier gehen. Zu einem staendigen Grabenkampf "Coole-In-Gruppe" gegen "Boese-Hater-Gruppe" sollte sich das freilich nicht entwickeln - denn das ist vor allem eins: langweilig. Was mich allerdings stoert ist, wenn versucht wird schluessige Argumente mit Marketing-Phrasen aufzuheben bzw. Argumente unbegruendet als Unfug abgetan werden. Das hat dann naemlich wirklich nix mehr mit Diskussion zu tun, sondern ist Geschwaetz auf dem Niveau von "Mein Eimerchen ist viel cooler als Dein Schaeufelchen! *baem*" - womit wir wieder bei Kindergarten angelangt waeren.

PS: Ich haette das Ganze natuerlich auch als "Er ist jung und weiss es halt nicht besser" abtun und ignorieren koennen - aber dann koennte man sich (zu Recht) beschweren, dass man nicht ernst genommen wird.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wird schon ohne mich geflamed? :<


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> So mit Asoriel, Klos.. und hier alle wie sie heissen, EspCap, painschecks und Kyragan?.. und na.. Wagga genau. Edit: Shefanix vergessen* und Nebola
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In letzter Zeit ging es hier ziemlich drunter und drüber, es wird sich schon alles wieder beruhigen.



Klos schrieb:


> Du interpretierst da auch schon wieder zu viel rein. Unterm Strich hat Ogil gesagt, dass man als Erwachsener, der sein komplettes Leben selbst finanzieren muss und das mit allen Konsequenzen, dass man als solcher eben eine ganz andere Beziehung zu Geld hat. Vor allem, wenn man erst Familie hat. Und das wiederum bedeutet auch, dass man beim Kauf von Produkten weitaus kritischer ist.
> 
> Und damit hat er schlicht recht. Das ist nichts beleidigends, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Fakt. Jeder, der noch bei Mama wohnt (was weiß Gott jetzt nichts verwerfliches sein soll), der kann da nicht mitreden. Und zudem ändern sich Dinge auch generell, wenn man älter wird. Auch da wird man kritischer.
> 
> Ich brauchte früher, als ich noch keine 20 war, auch jeden neuen Scheiss sofort. Heute überleg ich mir 10mal, was ich kaufe und was besser nicht. Das ist einfach nur normal. Und von solchen Dingen hat Ogil geredet.


Stimmt. Ich bin mit meinen 17 Jahren auch relative Jung und wenn ich was neues haben möchte/will, fragen meine Eltern auch immer wieso/weshalb/warum, dann kommt noch sowas wie das dafür hart gearbeitet werden muss und ich noch kein Geldgefühl hätte.

Was ja auch stimmt ^^



painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann quote doch mal so ein Argument Sam..würde mich mal interessieren wo er sowas gesagt / angedeutet hat / hätte.._


Ich glaube das war im iPad Thread oder so, zumindest hat er es wirklich geschrieben, ich weiß nur nicht wo.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT: Bitte.


Das hättest selbst du, dir sparen können.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja wie gesagt nichts verwerfliches jung zu sein. Und es ist das normalste auf der Welt, dass man als junger Mensch eben das neueste gerne hätte. Ich war doch keine Spur besser. Ich wollte damit ja nur nochmal Ogils Aussage beleuchten, denn es stimmt ganz einfach, dass man mit zunehmenden Alter kritischer wird und sich schon genau anschaut, was man sich kauft. Einmal, weil es einfach in der Natur der Sache liegt, oder liegen sollte und zum anderen, weil man Rechnungen zu bezahlen hat und evtl. gar schon eine Familie ernähren muss.

Da überlegt man sich halt schon stark, ob man jetzt das neueste IPhone braucht, weil es cool aussieht und jetzt Videos in HD aufnehmen kann. Und zum anderen hat Ogil auch recht, wenn er sagt, dass wirklich sachliche Gegenargumente als Nichtichkeiten, bzw. mit teils wirklich blödsinnigen Kommentaren abgetan werden.

Ein IPad hat zum Beispiel kein USB. Dagegen kam bisher noch kein schlüssiges Argument, warum das jetzt nicht schlecht sein sollte. Wahrscheinlich, weil es keines gibt. Soromac bringt da immer ganz gerne Sachen wie: "man versuche auf Teufel komm raus nur das Schlechte zu finden"! Das ist aber Blödsinn. In einer Diskussion geht es darum, dass für und wider zu beleuchten. Und hier sehen wir uns mit einem ganz klaren "Wider" konfrontiert.
Es gibt noch einige Wider mehr, gegen die man kaum argumentieren kann.

Natürlich gibt es aber auch einige "Für". Und die sollte man sinniger Weise den "Wider" entgegenstellen. Dann hätte man eine sinnvolle Diskussionsgrundlage. Und vor allem sollte man halt keine Kritik, die im Kern ja dem Produkt gilt, persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin hier zwar auch eher der Typ der Leuten bei der Laptop/Pc-Suche hilft, aber ich schreib auch mal was dazu.
Ich fänds schade wenn hier jemand geht, der sich gut in dem Fachbereich auskennt. Denn von vielen Usern die Antworten auf Fragen anderer User haben profitieren eben zweitere ungemein. Teilweise herrscht im Forum auch ein beleidigender Tonfall, der (wenn auch nicht immer so beabsichtigt) Leute kränkt und verärgert. Das ist natürlich unschön. 
Auf ein spezifisches Teilthema (apple...) möchte ich in diesem Post beabsichtigt nicht eingehen.
So weit...
MfG


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Ja, leider werden Ironie und Anspielungen oft Missverstanden :<


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Vor allem sollte man nie vergessen, dass wir alle mehr oder weniger zu verschiedenen Lebenseinstellungen neigen und auch alle verschieden alt sind. (Kann es sein, dass ich mit 16 der Jüngste hier bin? O_o)

Der Grund, warum Soramac ziehen will und nur noch "News" hier lesen will, ist für mich allerdings ein wenig verständlich. Abzustreiten, dass du (er) viele Appleprodukte besitzt, ist es ja nun nicht. Soll ja auch gar nichts negatives sein ; Aber wenn Leute viele Produkte einer Firma besitzen und die sich teilweise hier echt täglich anhören müssen, dass viele Produkte seitens "angebissener Apfel" müll sein oder es gäbe auch noch die typische Apfelpolitik (Stichwort Abhängigkeit), ist das nicht schön und führt in einer recht "freundschaftlichen" Runde zu Missverständnissen oder gar zu Flamewars.

Übrigens haben wir sonst keinen Fachmann für Apple und die ganzen User, die Probleme haben und sich informieren möchten, haben eher weniger Ansprechpartner ; Hast ja auch ein paar Leute geholfen mit Appleprodukten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2010)

Manche Sachen sind aber nun ganz einfach Fakt. Wenn jemand die Abhängigkeit von Apple beim Kauf eines IPad's leugnet, dann belügt er sich selbst. Und es kann auch nicht verboten sein, dass ganze anzusprechen, nur weil dann vielleicht einer beleidigt sein könnte. Vor allem in einen Thread, wo explitit nach Meinungen zu einem bestimmten Apple-Produkt gefragt wird, ist es nun mal absolut legitim, dass man seiner Meinung kund tut. Ansonsten hätte der Thread seinen Sinn verfehlt. Und die Abhängigkeit beim IPad ist für mich nun mal ein ganz klares Manko, dass für mich die Attraktivität eines IPad's erheblich schmälert. Fehlende Features sind ebenfalls ein ganz klares Manko. Dem gegenüber kann man ja auf Sachen eingehen, die das IPad gut macht. Auf jedenfall aber sollte man nicht gleich alles persönlich nehmen. Es ging im Thread um das Produkt "IPad" und nicht um eine bestimmte Person, die evtl. im Besitz eines solchen ist.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Hab ich nie geleugnet ; aber es ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen, dass einfach geschrieben "Wuah, Apple, verbrennt es" (im extreme Sinne) und das auch persönlich mir auf die Nerven geht/ging. Klar, dass jeder seine Meinung dazu äußern kann und darf, und von mir aus auch ohne Begründung, weil es 10x Mal wiederholt werden würde ; Aber, einfach nur hinzuklatschen, dass Produkt sei Bullsh!t, ohne auf die positiven Dinge einzugehen stört, und vor allem als Besitzer der Applereihe, wo Soramac nunmal ziemlich viel Erfahrung hat und auch viele Produkte besaß/besitzt und die ganze Firma mit runtergezogen wird, ist nicht das Wahre, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab in dem Thread eigentlich schon ziemlich viele Argumente gesehen, die auch Hand und Fuß haben. Posts, wo es allein hieß: Das Produkt ist scheiße, die habe ich da nicht gesehen.
Und auch wenn, dann wäre es legitim, den es wurde nach der Meinung gefragt. Mal von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass allein diese Aussage etwas unqualifiziert wäre, um eine sinnvolle Diskussion zu führen.
Du kannst auch nicht erwarten, dass jemand, der sich das Produkt nicht kaufen würde, anfängt, die positiven Eigenschaften aufzuzählen. Die interessieren mich ja nicht wirklich, nachdem ich für mich beschlossen habe, dass dem Ding einfach zuviel fehlt, um ernsthaft einen Kauf in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Solche Sachen sollten dann sinniger Weise von den Leuten kommen, die das Teil gut finden. Und dann ist das eine gute Grundlage für eine Diskussion.


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich beziehe mich auf die Gesamtsituaiton und nicht auf den "IPad"Thread, da da ja ausdrücklich um eine eigene Meinung gefragt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Juli 2010)

Es geht doch hauptsächlich darum das sich das die Leute gleich immer zu herzen nehmen und alles was gesagt wird gleich als persönliche Angriff werten.

Beispiel: 

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Microsoft Betriebssysteme und bin auch beruflich dafür verantwortlich diese zu betreuen. Unterhalte ich mich mit jemande von der Linux Abteilung über ein Problem kommt immer gleich "Microsoft, Clickibunti Müll, schmeiß weg, taugt nix!" und weiter? Warum sollte mich das stören? Ich bin nicht Microsoft und es kann mir egal sein wenn jemand über die herzieht ob jetzt begründet oder nicht.

Rede ich jetzt mit den gleichen Leuten über Linux und sage dies und das geht da aber gerade nicht oder diese und jene Funktion ist schlecht gelöst und ist meiner Meinung nach bei Windows besser gelöst, dann fühlen sich eben diese Leute gleich persönlich angegriffen, weil man es gewagt hat ihre "heilige Kuh" anzutasten und diese können dann auch teilweise richtig auf persönlicher Ebene beleidigend werden, weil sie es eben persönlich nehmen.

[/Beispiel]

Im Grunde kommt es doch darauf an wie kritik geäußert wid. Sagt man z.B. "das IPad ist Müll" (ob jetzt mit oder ohne Begründung) dann kann es einem doch egal sein, wie kann man sowas persönlich nehmen? 

Sagt jetzt aber jemand "das IPad ist Müll und du bist ein Idiot das du sowas benutzt", dann ist das was anderes, das ist dann schon persönlich, da ist es dann berechtigt auch mal stinkig zu sein..aber auch nur dann.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juli 2010)

Nein Leute, da habt Ihr etwas falsch aufgenommen. Wenn Ich in einem Forum aktiv bin, dann antworte Ich auf auf Themen bei denen Ich helfen kann z.B. hier in der Technik Ecke ob es sich jetzt um Apple oder etwas anderem handelt sei mal dahin gestellt. Es geht im ersten Hinblick darum, dass man der Person in diesem Thread grundsaetzlich hilft. Ob es sich nun um eine Frage handelt, einer Kaufempfehlung oder um ein technisches Problem, das egal. Ihr seid doch auch nicht gerade besser, wenn Ihr Themen liest wie: Gaming Laptop und seht wie Post's reingeklatscht werden bei denen: xmx und one. wie der Laden da heisst stehen. 

So kann man das nicht stehen lassen oder einfach ignorieren. Der Threadersteller liest das und denkt sich: Joa.. das stimmt. Deswegen fragt er ja auch nach, sonst koennte er selber auf Hardwareversand gehen und sich ein Desktop PC zusammenstellen und kein Notebook kaufen.

Nur so ist das. Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn Espcape, painschecks oder Ich mal die hauptlegenden positiven Punkte eines Apples Produktes auflisten, wird der Threadersteller sich gar nicht dazu eigen sich ein Apple Produkt zu kaufen. Ob es sich nun um ein iPod handelt, bei denen angeblich zigtausend andere MP3 Players besser waeren und iTunes der letzte Mist ist oder das ein iMac einfach zu teuer waere und die Leistung fuer World of Warcraft nicht hat oder oder. Bei jeder Sache gibt's was zu meckern. Ist auch verstaendlich. Nicht alles ist gut, aber ist wird dann meistens so runter gemacht, dass der Threadersteller dann denkt: Mhm... das stimmt. Da habt Ihr recht.

Ich nehme mir hier nichts persoenlich. Vielleicht habe Ich auch den Sinn der PC-Technik vergessen, dass man dort Leuten hilft. Ob mir jemand was gegen meine Mutter im World of Warcraft Forum schreibt, das mir im Endeffekt total egal. Es geht ja nicht um Apple. Ihr schreibt genau so in anderen Themen rein, bei denen die PC-Konfiguration nicht der optimalen Leistung entspricht was sich der Threadersteller wuenscht oder .. Ihr wisst schon was Ich meine.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2010)

lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXPPyjtw5WU


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele von früher :>


----------



## Erz1 (4. Juli 2010)

Kein Beepcode und kein Bild, was kann es sein? <.<

Achja, kurz zur Beschreibung, ich bin bei meiner Oma wegen einer Wlankarte, die ich noch einbauen sollte, steck sie rein, alles klappt wunderbar, Rechner wieder runtergefahren, nachgeguckt wegen Model, wieder reingesteckt, wollt hochfahren, fährt hoch, aber kein Beepcode und kein Bild -.-


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht dem Techniker-Forum entspricht, kann mir jemand ein gutes Free-to-Play MMO empfehlen. Ich habe von Runes of Magic gehört aber meine Meinung ist zwiespältig. BITTE: Empfehlt mir nicht Metin 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Hoffe ihr nehmt mirs net übel das ich im Techniker-forum frag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achja... Geld für WoW kann ich leider nicht aufbringen, da ich noch Schüler bin und Privatserver mag ich nicht.^^


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Herr der Ringe Online vllt?_


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Herr der Ringe ist free2play? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Obs schon ist weiss nicht nicht - falls nicht - wird´s aber aufjeden fall - musst mal im HdRO unterforum schauen.._


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Juli 2010)

erst im Herbst.... Was zockt ihr denn im moment so?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juli 2010)

_Ich nur MW2 und WoW - 2teres aber selten..maximal Daily&Frostfürst..sonst vllt nurnoch LK try oder so.._


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Juli 2010)

@painschkes ich habs auf euer Ts geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Edit: Warum muss ich nach einer Stunde immer meinem Stecker fürs Inet (der ausm Modem kommt) rausziehen und wieder reinstecken. Anbieter ist Versatel.... ja ich weiß der Anbieter ist schrott.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Ich nur WoW und BC2, letzeres eher selten


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Ich nur MW2 ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2010)

Ich im Moment gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber vll. schau ich mir mal HdRO an, wenn es Free2Play wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> erst im Herbst.... Was zockt ihr denn im moment so?



Bad Company 2.


----------



## Dropz (4. Juli 2010)

bc2 mw2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bald vllt auch wieder aktiver WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Juli 2010)

maan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will sowas mmorpg artigs zocken... Aber ich weiß nicht was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zockt einer von euch RoM? Is das gut?


----------



## Dropz (4. Juli 2010)

WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Juli 2010)

nein... es soll nichts kosten...bin Schüler und spare für einen Roller


----------



## Dropz (4. Juli 2010)

Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 öhm dann würde ich einfach mal RoM testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein freund meines Bruder hat das mal gespielt und ich glaube er war sehr zufireden damit XD Nur dann ist er irgendwann auf WoW umgestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bad Company 2.



Lohnt sich das noch? Auch auf längere Sicht? Gibts ja grad für 34 Euro bei Steam...und ich überlegs mir tatsächlich zu kaufen...auch wenn ich natürlich vorher ne neue Graka brauche...aber das sollte ja jetzt kommen nachm Führerschein...Geld erarbeite ich grade o.0


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juli 2010)

Ja, das lohnt sich. Ende des Jahres kommt auch noch Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam heraus, also eine Erweiterung dafür :>


----------



## Kyragan (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiels immer noch gern. Durch den letzten Patch hat sich einiges, imo zum besseren, verändert. Natürlich hats noch n paar Makel und Public Server sind wie in jedem anderen Shooter auch nich immer unbedingt für taktischen Tiegang zu gebrauchen. Aber an sich ists schon spaßig, besonders Sound und die Zerstörbarkeit der Umgebung suchen seines gleichen.


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Morgen, das meiste schon gepackt morgen geht es dann für mich los.... mein Chef hat mir ne Woche freigeben ohne das sie von meinen Ferientagen abgezogen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  darf das sein das von einem Gamepad von Hama nach 30 Spielstunden der Linke Stick kaputt ist?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2010)

Es steht Hama drauf, was erwartest du?


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

jaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das es ein bisschen länger hält. Für 20€ kann man das doch erwarten oder? Wertet das Geschäft das als Verschleíß oder Material-Fehler?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2010)

Garantiefall, solange sie dir nicht nachweisen können dass du mit besonders viel Gewalt am Werke warst oder so.


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

War das denn so eine schlechte Wahl? also ist Hama nicht so gut? Ich fands am Anfang eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2010)

Hama ist halt so ne Billigmarke wie Thrust oder so. Wenn du nen gutes Gamepad haben willst kauf dir das Microsoft XBox 360 Pad. Das läuft auch am PC per USB einwandfrei. 
Wenn dir die Form liegt. Gibt von Logitech noch ein Pad, dass aussieht wie das PlayStation-Pad. Das soll wohl auch sehr gut sein.

Siehe hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/eingabegeraete/15671-roundup-4-aktuelle-wireless-gamepads-im-test.html


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juli 2010)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich die alten Sidewinder-Pads empfehlen, sofern man diese noch irgendwo kaufen kann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

LOL ich glaub es net, war gerade bei der Post. hab dort Paket abgeholt. was war drin. O.o ^^ eine PS3 Slim + Singstar hab ich gewonnen. xD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2010)

Ab auf ebay damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

War auch mein erster Gedanke. hab ja schon eine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das noch? Auch auf längere Sicht? Gibts ja grad für 34 Euro bei Steam...und ich überlegs mir tatsächlich zu kaufen...auch wenn ich natürlich vorher ne neue Graka brauche...aber das sollte ja jetzt kommen nachm Führerschein...Geld erarbeite ich grade o.0



Nicht bei steam kaufen, bei ebay gibts immer ea download manager keys für das spiel für 25€ hab ich mir auch da gekauft =) lohnt sich


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mag ich euch Schweizer noch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso gewinne ich nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich gewinne selten was... wenn ich dann was Gewinne  ist es was, was ich schon hab oder net brauche. xD


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2010)

Würd gern mal n Auto gewinnen. Brauch ich net, weil ich bisher nie Kohle für nen Führerschein hatte aber verkaufen könnte mans gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich gewinne selten was... wenn ich dann was Gewinne  ist es was, was ich schon hab oder net brauche. xD



Sam, willst meine Addresse haben? Ich nehm die gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich muss erst schauen was ich mach, bin mir überlegen die zu behalten eine ins Zimmer stellen und eine im Wohnzimmer als Blue Ray Player und zum drauf filme Streamen oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

erst mal schauen. falls ich sie verkaufen würde melde ich mich doch erst mal bei dir.

aber ich muss morgen ja e für 2-3 tage weg wegen der Rekrutierung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Nicht bei steam kaufen, bei ebay gibts immer ea download manager keys für das spiel für 25€ hab ich mir auch da gekauft =) lohnt sich



mhk ô.0 Und L4D2? Und Bioshock 2? Und Just Cause 2? Und Mass Effect 2? Und Borderlands? Und Civ 4? Und Arma 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich muss erst schauen was ich mach, bin mir überlegen die zu behalten eine ins Zimmer stellen und eine im Wohnzimmer als Blue Ray Player und zum drauf filme Streamen oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass dir Zeit mitm Überlegen, ich müsste das nämlich auch erst noch tun


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

zu Arma 2 kann ich nur sagen, das ich mir dann das neue Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead holen würde.. wobei solche Spiele nicht jedermanns Ding sind.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Just Cause 2 ist extrem lustig, nur eins ärgert mich massiv - das Spiel ist ja kein Stück realisitisch, man kann während dem Flug aus dem Kampfjet steigen und draufstehen und solche Sachen. 
Aber : Sobald man mit einem Flugzeug auch nur ein Blatt streift explodiert es sofort. Das suckt einfach nur :/ 
Davon abgesehen ist es immer wieder spaßig zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mass Effect 2 ist ein Pflichtkauf, ein besseres RPG hab ich ewig nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann Teil 3 überhaupt nicht erwarten...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Ghostbusters: The Videogame für 6,40€ ist auch nettes Game, wer der Film mag und die Kinder Serie ein pflicht kauf!


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

EspCap hat Recht mit Jaust Cause 2 , nur was mich auch noch aufregt sind die KI`s. So strohdoof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juli 2010)

Oder GTA IV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Civilisation 4 ist ganz in Ordnung, habs selber als Complete-Edition hier liegen. Aber auf Dauer nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Oder GTA IV
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu Weihnachten zum selben Preis D:
Mit Mass Effect: Hab den ersten Teil nicht, was leicht suckt...
Just Cause 2 muss definitiv nicht realistisch sein...ist mir aber für 25 Euro immer noch zu teuer, da lauert vorher noch GTA IV in den Sandbox-Game-Startlöchern...
ARMA...ist mir wahrscheinlich zu komplex, ich hab nie Lust mich in ein solches Spiel reinzuarbeiten, dafür bin ich zu sehr casual D:

Hmm...irgendwie hab ich derzeit keine Lust auf Computerspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ne andere Frage:
Mein Vater braucht Boxen für seinen Rechner. Sollen nicht teuer sein, aber HALBWEGS anständigen Sound bei klassischer Musik, Jazz etc. liefern. Also nicht so wie das Z-4, das ich ja habe...das suckt ja bekanntlich im Mitteltonbreich komplett ab und kann vor allem durch den *Bass *bestechen D:
Was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Just Cause 2 muss definitiv nicht realistisch sein...



Meine Rede. Aber wenn es schon unrealistisch ist, damit es mehr Spaß macht, sollten sie bei den Flugzeugen nicht 'überrealistisch' sein :/


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meine Rede. Aber wenn es schon unrealistisch ist, damit es mehr Spaß macht, sollten sie bei den Flugzeugen nicht 'überrealistisch' sein :/



So ein Blatt kann auch scharfe Kanten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage:
> Mein Vater braucht Boxen für seinen Rechner. Sollen nicht teuer sein, aber HALBWEGS anständigen Sound bei klassischer Musik, Jazz etc. liefern. Also nicht so wie das Z-4, das ich ja habe...das suckt ja bekanntlich im Mitteltonbreich komplett ab und kann vor allem durch den *Bass *bestechen D:
> Was empfehlt ihr?


Mal bei Edifier geschaut? Ich steh grad vor ner ähnlichen Wahl, sollte die Reparatur meines 5.1 Systems zu teuer sein. Für unter 100 gibts das S330D, für ~180&#8364; gibts den großen Bruder S530. Sollen nach allen Berichten und Reviews die ich bisher gelesen habe für ihren Preisbereich sehr gut sein.



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a336091.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a367504.html


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand ob ich mit meinem System Crysis2 zocken werden kann?

Phenom 2 x4 955 BE 
GTX 260²
Win7 Professional
(mainboard braucht ihr nicht oder)?
4GB Ram 
und passendes netzteil von bequiet! , glaube 550W.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2010)

_Wird die wohl keiner beantworten können..aber..gut aussehen tut das System ja.._


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ghostbusters: The Videogame für 6,40&#8364; ist auch nettes Game, wer der Film mag und die Kinder Serie ein pflicht kauf!



Ohja, das Spiel kann man sehr empfehlen, außerdem ist es einfach geil mit Protonenpacks durch die Gegend zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Story passt auch sehr gut und fügt sich stimmig ein, grafisch ist es ein wahrer Augenschmaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Die Sprüche, sind auch Top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> Die Sprüche, sind auch Top!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Namensklauer!


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gedacht, ihr seid die selben Personen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil Nebola von 07 genau dann aufgetaucht ist, als du für 2 Tage gebannt warst ;o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht, ihr seid die selben Personen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ist auch mein Acc, nur habe ich nicht damit jetzt damit geschrieben ,den benutzt im Mom jmd anderes, der auf normalem Wege wegen seines Accs nicht hier sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Sig das SF ist ein Hinweis.


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

nebo du kannst heute abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur grad ist paini drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Yay, thx mein Limetten Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Namensklauer!



Ich war zuerst hier, ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> Ich war zuerst hier, ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Postcount e-Penis > Anmelde Datum!

Wuhaha, ich will nen neuen TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2010)

_Hab dir ja schon welche verlinkt :-)_


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja ist auch mein Acc, nur habe ich nicht damit jetzt damit geschrieben ,den benutzt im Mom jmd anderes, der auf normalem Wege wegen seines Accs nicht hier sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Don't check. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

EspCap klaut Buffed Accounts ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juli 2010)

Guck mal lieber bei Ebay, vielleicht verkauft er die da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> EspCap klaut Buffed Accounts !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste jetzt noch lust vom laden her?


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> haste jetzt noch lust vom laden her?



Ne eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannste mir trotzdem sagen, kann ich morgen während der Schule laden falls du da net den brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

eig brauch ich den morgen früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ja ferien und bin noch net ganz gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen abend?^^


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> eig brauch ich den morgen früh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joar mir egal hab eh Mittwoch frei ^^


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nebola (5. Juli 2010)

So ich sag dann cu für 2-3 Tage, muss morgen ja weg (wer Jetzt immer noch ne weis wer ich bin... ) xD 

komme sicher mal vorbei ob wohl ich das Iphone Zuhause lasse (Klau angst) und K800I ist nicht gerade der Hit zum Surfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Juli 2010)

vieeeeeel spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt weiß ich es. :b


----------



## Maxiking456 (5. Juli 2010)

achso, der is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> EspCap klaut Buffed Accounts !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Nebola hat Nup-PWs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem hab ich ihn mir nur ausgeliehen, genau wie...ähm...  SF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw fand ich meinen Piraten-Finder schicker als das Krümelmonster :/


----------



## nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich es. :b






Maxiking456 schrieb:


> achso, der is das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer? O_o

*in einer Rauchwolke verschwind*


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

hää? wer ist wer D?


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Geile Sig Esp :>


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (5. Juli 2010)

ist hier jemand leecher?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin grad irgendwie auf ein Problem gestoßen. Ich wollte schonmal Video's in ein passendes Format für mein 5800XM umwandeln, also Anime. Nun ist aber mein Probleme, das diese "soft subbed" sind, heisst die Subs sind nicht direkt im Video, sondern mehr oder weniger eine eigene Datei. Wenn ich diese nun umwandle, habe ich am Ende aber garkeine Untertitel mehr. Bei "hard subbed" Videos gibts das Problem nicht, weil da ja die Untertitel ins Bild gemacht worden sind. Jemand eine Idee wie ich mache, der er die Untertitel ins Video klatscht? Oder jemand Programmvorschläge? Im Moment benutze ich XMediaRecode :>


----------



## Erz1 (6. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen ; In der Schule chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe zur 3. und 4 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, sofern unser Lehrer uns nicht wie immer früher gehen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Laptop hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin einmal nun Fifa 10 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis gleich - in der Schule xD


----------



## Desdinova (6. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin grad irgendwie auf ein Problem gestoßen. Ich wollte schonmal Video's in ein passendes Format für mein 5800XM umwandeln, also Anime. Nun ist aber mein Probleme, das diese "soft subbed" sind, heisst die Subs sind nicht direkt im Video, sondern mehr oder weniger eine eigene Datei. Wenn ich diese nun umwandle, habe ich am Ende aber garkeine Untertitel mehr. Bei "hard subbed" Videos gibts das Problem nicht, weil da ja die Untertitel ins Bild gemacht worden sind. Jemand eine Idee wie ich mache, der er die Untertitel ins Video klatscht? Oder jemand Programmvorschläge? Im Moment benutze ich XMediaRecode :>



Wenn die Subtitles in .ssa (Sub Station Alpha) vorliegen, würde ich die Sache mit Virtual Dub und Subtitler (Filter Plugin für Virtual Dub) angehen.
Das Video einfach in Virtual Dub reinziehen und dann auf "Video" -> "Filters" gehen. Dort kommt man über den Button "Add" in die Filterauswahl. Da Subtitler nicht zu den Standardfiltern gehört, muss er manuell eingebunden werden. Dazu auf "Load" gehen und jetzt die runtergeladene Subtitler.vdf auswählen. Jetzt sollte der Filter in der Liste auftauchen und kann mit Doppelklick ausgewählt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hier bindest du jetzt deinen Untertitel ein und kannst bei "Show Preview" noch nachsehen, ob er auch an der richtigen Stelle sitzt.
Wenn alles passt, kannst du unter "File" -> "Save as .avi" das Video mit hart encodierten Subs rendern. Hier noch darauf achten, dass unter "Video" der "Full Processing Mode" aktiv ist. Rendereinstellungen findest du unter "Video" -> "Compression".

Alternativ kannst du es noch mit dem VLC Player probieren. Ich habe es selbst noch nicht getestet, aber können sollte er es. Im VLC auf "Medien", dann auf "Konvertieren/Speichern ..." gehen. Hier fügst du deine Video - und Untertiteldatei ein und gehst auf "Konvertieren/Speichern". Welchen Codec, Bitrate etc. du verwendest ist jetzt dir überlassen, aber ob es funktioniert kann ich dir, wie erwähnt, leider nicht sagen, da ich es selbst noch nicht auf diese Art versucht habe.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juli 2010)

Haha wir haben schon Ferien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Haha wir haben schon Ferien!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Juli 2010)

ach. fuck you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab noch 3 tage vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (6. Juli 2010)

Ferien was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch Feriööööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Wenn die Subtitles in .ssa (Sub Station Alpha) vorliegen, würde ich die Sache mit Virtual Dub und Subtitler (Filter Plugin für Virtual Dub) angehen.
> Das Video einfach in Virtual Dub reinziehen und dann auf "Video" -> "Filters" gehen. Dort kommt man über den Button "Add" in die Filterauswahl. Da Subtitler nicht zu den Standardfiltern gehört, muss er manuell
> 
> ...



Klappt so leider nicht aus folgenden Grund: Die Video's liegen als .mkv vor, bei denen man ja bekanntlich die Untertitel-Datei mit in das Video reinpacken kann. Also habe ich leider keine auswählbare Untertiteldatei :>


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> ach. fuck you
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja dann ist doch eh kein Unterricht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

Hat einer von euch All Points Bulletin mal angezockt? Wie is das? lohnt sich das zu kaufen?


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe es mal angezockt. Aber nur kurz, bei nen Kumpel. An und für sich war es recht spassig. Nur kann ich jetzt auch nichts genaues sagen. Ich habe nicht wirklich gecheckt, was ich machen muss, bin mal hier und mal dort hingefahren und da waren dann halt Leute unterwegs. Entweder Freund oder Feind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafik ist nicht ganz so toll, wie erhofft. Auch die Steuerung der Autos ist hier und da etwas schwammig. Cool ist, dass man den Leuten wirklich übelst auf den Sack gehen kann.
Oder mit mehreren Personen in nen Wagen ballernd durch die Gegend zu heizen hat auch was.

Der erste Eindruck war also ganz okay. Werde es mir wahrscheinlich besorgen. Absolut von den Socken gehauen hat es mich jetzt aber auch nicht.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

Ok... ab zum Elektro-Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wie läuft das mit dem Bezahlmodell?


----------



## Erz1 (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab bisher nicht so viel gutes darüber gelesen, aber das Spielprinzip reizt mich extrem. :]
Ich werde mir anschauen, wie es läuft und wenn es guten Ansturm hat, hole ich mir es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Hab die Beta gezockt und fand es scheiße. Vllt. hat sich noch gut was getan, aber ich fands technisch grausam.
Die Grafik ist alles andere als schön, aber das stört weniger als dass die ganze Stadt extrem steril wirkt.
Sounds sind blechern und von schlechter Qualität.
Die Waffen unterscheiden sich nur hinsichtlich Feuerrate und Schaden, alle sind letzten Endes quasi gleich genau, was SMGs einfach unglaublich viel stärker als alle anderen Waffen machte.
Das Handling der Autos war eine Katastrophe. Die Steuerungsbefehle kamen verzögert an, Feingefühl beim Lenken oder Gasgaben kann man vergessen. In GTA IV hat man trotz Tastatursteuerung immer das Gefühl Herr der Lage zu sein, APB ist wie Fahren auf Wackelpudding. Nicht nur reagieren die Autos spät, sie reagieren auch völlig unnachvollziehbar schwammig.
Die Missionen sind immer die gleichen, nur an anderen Orten. Abwechslung Fehlanzeige. Die Dinger machen nicht mal Spaß, weils stupides hole bei A Gegenstand X und bringe ihn nach B ist.

Das einzige positive war, wie man seinen Charakter vom Aussehen her veränder konnte. Die Auswahl an Klamotten und Accessoires ist echt gewaltig. Da lässt sich ne Menge tolles Zeugs draus machen.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Wie heißt das aktuelle Need for Speed?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Shift.
Im Herbst kommt das neue Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

lohnt es sich also nicht APB zu kaufen?


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Shift.
> Im Herbst kommt das neue Hot Pursuit.


ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Maxiking456 schrieb:


> lohnt es sich also nicht APB zu kaufen?



Du kannst ja mal das buffed vid zu apb gucken da spielen die das mit kommentar usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

omg das hat ja eine Grafik wie MEtin2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_Was fürn Hordeschami würdet ihr euch machen? Ich will nachher wechseln kann mich aber net entscheiden... -_-

Nur Weiblich bitte _


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juli 2010)

verräter! ^^


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was fürn Hordeschami würdet ihr euch machen? Ich will nachher wechseln kann mich aber net entscheiden... -_-
> 
> Nur Weiblich bitte _



dein armer Draenei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ööhm wenn du nen weiblichen willst tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind selten und cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_Tjoa..ich überleg noch 

Weiblicher Troll

Weiblicher Taure

Weiblicher Ork

hm... :<_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was fürn Hordeschami würdet ihr euch machen? Ich will nachher wechseln kann mich aber net entscheiden... -_-
> 
> Nur Weiblich bitte _



Warum nur weiblich? :/

Tauren oder Troll. Bei Männlich, was ich besser finde dann Taure oder Orc :>


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa..ich überleg noch
> 
> Weiblicher Troll
> 
> ...


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_Naja..will halt nicht wie jeder 2te aussehen..

Naja..ich schau mal durch was mir so zusagt (Mount/Castanimation)_


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre auch für Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich bei der Horde vorallem UDs als weiblichen Chara gutfinde... aber die können ja leider kein Schami werden :/


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_Jo..das wäre auch immer meine erste Wahl :-)

Naja..es wird zu 99% nen weiblicher Troll.._


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa..ich überleg noch
> 
> Weiblicher Troll
> 
> ...



Orc!
Taure ist fugly und Troll gurlz haben ne grausame Laufanimation.
Orc ist einfach cool!


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_Die weiblichen Casten aber so komisch _


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

als Taurin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die weiblichen Casten aber so komisch _



Find ich eigentlich net. Find die female Troll Animationen tbh alle scheiße, laufen wie casten.
Am Ende zählt dein Geschmack, ist ja nur meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Warum willst du überhaupt die Fraktion wechseln, paini?


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Horde ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

zockt einer von euch RoM?


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> zockt einer von euch RoM?



ne sorry..wieso denn?


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum willst du überhaupt die Fraktion wechseln, paini?



_Freund , LK legen , neue Leute = hoffentlich wieder Spaß

:-/_


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Achso, na denn. Mir ist auf dem Geisterserver aka. Echsenkessel total langweilig. Random geht nicht mit unter 5k Gearscore - welches ich nebenbei bemerkt ein total sinnloses Addon finde. Auch geht sonst nicht. Dalaran läuft sogar absolut flüssig auf meiner Kiste :>


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

mhh Wie teuer ist das wenn ich alle 3teile von Wow Kaufe?


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2010)

~ 40 Euro bei Amazon.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_Wenn du glück hast etwa 30€ (war bei mir hier in der Nähe in so nem kleinen Laden)_
_
Sonst ca. 40€ (falls die Preise nicht gesunken sind)_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Tjoa Shefa..würd ja zu dir kommen..aber Trans UND Wechsel sind mir dann zu teuer _


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Paini, da wärs mir wesentlich lieber wenn ich transen würde. Bloss sind halt 4 RL-Freunde von mir auch da. Überlegt schon eine ganze Weile da weg zugehen :>


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden was ich mir holen soll...... Hab WoW mit TBC schon bis t6 full durchgezockt... lohnt sich dann WoTLK noch? Hab gehört das soll ncht so gut sein und Cataclysm is meiner Meinung nach.. noch schlechter.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Paini, da wärs mir wesentlich lieber wenn ich transen würde. Bloss sind halt 4 RL-Freunde von mir auch da. Überlegt schon eine ganze Weile da weg zugehen :>



_Haha..okay :O_
_
_
_Shattrath ist zwar voll..aber 3/4 nur Idioten,Leaver,usw. unterwegs..(Horde weiss ich nachher erst)_


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

eine dumme Frage hab ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Wie viel kostet das monatlich? Ich hab damals auf Privatserver gezockt. *schäm*
Ich kenn das nur mit der Pre-Paid Card. Aber geht das nicht billiger?!!? Per Mastercard, Kreditkarte oder was weiß ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden was ich mir holen soll...... Hab WoW mit TBC schon bis t6 full durchgezockt... lohnt sich dann WoTLK noch? Hab gehört das soll ncht so gut sein und Cataclysm is meiner Meinung nach.. noch schlechter.



Von Cataclysm ist nicht grad viel bekannt. Mit der Aussage wär ich vorsichtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dich WoW aber damals schon nicht mehr gereizt hat wird es das jetzt aber imo auch nicht mehr tun.


btw weiß ich nun definitv, dass meine HiFi Anlage irreparabel kaputt ist. Das Ding hat mal runde 250€gekostet, vor 6 Jahren und die defekten Teile(Dolby IC, Endstufen IC, Endstufenleiterplatte) liegen bei ~400€, wobei die Teile teilweise nicht mal mehr erhältlich sind. :S
Jetz muss ich mal mein Budget checken und dann schau ich mal konkret wegen nem 2.1/5.1 Sys fürn PC. :/


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

mal eine andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin grad dabei mich bei xfire zu registrieren aber es geht nicht,da bei meinem Vornamen immer"We're sorry, but based on the information you have provided you are ineligible to register." steht´? was soll ich denn sonst da eingeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2010)

Umlaut/ß im Vornamen?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> eine dumme Frage hab ich noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



19€ für 2 Monate bei ebay :>


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_So..trans läuft 

Mal schauen wer am besten mit dem Equip aussieht..dann nehm ich das einfach xD_


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

ok... Wird bei Amazon bestellt. Also erstmal das Hauptspiel. Auf welchem Realm zockt ihr? 
APB hat mich nicht überzeugt. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das ja erst holen.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> ok... Wird bei Amazon bestellt. Also erstmal das Hauptspiel. Auf welchem Realm zockt ihr?
> APB hat mich nicht überzeugt. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das ja erst holen.



Kauf dir doch alles bei ebay. Da bist mit unter 30€ dabei. Und eine Gamecard kost auch nur 19€ dort.

Ich spiel auf Echsenkessel, sag aber mal direkt dazu, komm bloss nicht hierhin. Viel zu wenig los :>


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> ok... Wird bei Amazon bestellt. Also erstmal das Hauptspiel. Auf welchem Realm zockt ihr?
> APB hat mich nicht überzeugt. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das ja erst holen.



Blackrock ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xfire hat probleme mit "tom" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll das denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kA woran das liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist jemand von euch bei Kabel Deutschland?


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_<- Shattrath :-)

Ab jetzt auch Horde _


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

Horde werd ich sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Orc. Meine FRage is nur noch.... Was is in Wotlk ein guter Klassentyp? War früher Warri Tank..... Ist der immernoch gut?


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Horde werd ich sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt halt immer drauf an was du magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eig sind alle Klassentypen gefragt nur tanks und heiler "öfter" ist ja auch logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2010)

_So..doch Männlicher Troll..gefällt mir gut :-)_


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

ist eh das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich dachte du willst weiblich?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2010)

moin ^^ so hab battlefield bad companie 2 gepatcht vor parr tagen automatisch
und jetzt der hammer. Hängt sich immer im server browser auf bei server suche favoriten und verlauf geht nur keine neue suche 
das nervt -.-


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

zur not neu istallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2010)

ohnee -.- ^^


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

vielleicht stimmt irgendwas mit Punkbuster auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war bei mir jedenfalls so als ich da fehler hatte, aber das waren dann andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls wäre das ne Option


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Hey, Zam hat meinen Namen geändert.

Nebola92 > Nebola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

aber Nebola war doch schon vergeben oder?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hey, Zam hat meinen Namen geändert.
> 
> Nebola92 > Nebola
> 
> ...


Wenn
Nebola92 > Nebola ist, warum hast dus dann ändern lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Höö ?

Ich hatte 3 Accounts, und 2 löschen lassen, und meinen Hauptacc Nebola92, die 92 entfernen lassen, so wie mein ursprünglicher eig hieß.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

nein....... hollland führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Einerseits gönn ich es Ihnen, andererseits währe Uruguay nen leichterer Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

ICh gönns Holland. Das Finale dürfen sie erleben, solange sie den Pokal dann an uns abtreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ne sympatische Truppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ICh gönns Holland. Das Finale dürfen sie erleben, solange sie den Pokal dann an uns abtreten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohja, gibt gute Nachbarschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hey, Zam hat meinen Namen geändert.
> 
> Nebola92 > Nebola
> 
> ...



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

hehe dann musste mal zur Grenze und provozieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (6. Juli 2010)

Wer sagte Uruguay sei leichter als Holland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Also das war doch jetzt mal nen richtiger Fail.


----------



## Maxiking456 (6. Juli 2010)

1:1 JAAA Urugay! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Juli 2010)

Uruguay for the Weltmeister!


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Ne, Holland inc.


----------



## WeriTis (6. Juli 2010)

Mal zwischen die WM-Euphorie gefragt: Kennt wer eine "Track ID" bzw. "Shazam ID" ähnliche App die auf nem Nokia X3 (S40) laufen würde? 
Track ID bzw Shazam ID nehmen einen kurzen Musikschnipsel auf, gleichen den mit ner Datenbank ab und geben einem Titel, Interpret, Album aus - fand ich auf meinem alten Sony Ericsson ganz praktisch...


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand, wie man die Icons in der Taskbar von Windows 7 ändern kann? Die Startorb hab ich mit nem kleinen Programm verändert bekommen, aber die normalen Programm-Icons verändern sich nicht. Ich habs mit der Standardmethode Rechtsklick->Rechtsklick auf die Anwendung->Eigenschaften->Anderes Symbol versucht. Es verändert sich zwar das Symbol im Eigenschaftenfenster aber nicht in der Taskbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

also ordner und ie usw?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Jo.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

@Kyragan. Ne weis ich leider auch nicht ;(
__________________________________________
Ehm ich habe aber auch ein Problem, und zwar erscheint bei mir beim starten von Modern Warfare 2 ein fenster in dem steht : Couldnt load image "voice_off"
und das Spiel lässt sich auch nicht spielen nach der Error Meldung =(
kenn das vielleicht jemand und kann helfen? =(

*
*


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

neuinstallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

sagst du aus schadenfreude ;P


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

wieso?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

weil du drüben sitzt und das bestimmt witzig findest >.<
habs doch gerade erst installiert =(-<


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Lösung gefunden...
Die exe aus dem Ordner suchen->Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anlegen->von dieser Verknüpfung das Icon ändern->an die Taskleiste anheften->done.
Warum alles immer so umständlich sein muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Lösung gefunden...
> Die exe aus dem Ordner suchen->Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anlegen->von dieser Verknüpfung das Icon ändern->an die Taskleiste anheften->done.
> Warum alles immer so umständlich sein muss...
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon mit den normalen Icons zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Ich nicht, passen nicht zu meinem Style. 
Brauch noch nen passenden Chrome-Skin. Leider find ich nix, was kompatibel ist. :/
Gibt tolle Safari-like Skins, aber die sind nie für Chrome 5 kompatibel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ne ältere Chrome Version fällt aus, wo Chrome 5 doch einiges schneller als der 4er ist. Davon abgesehen ist selbst für die 4er kaum was zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Nimm den Internet Explorer 8, wird sogar im TV empfohlen, der muss gut sein!


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für FireFox hab ich sogar was, was ähnlich wie Safari aussieht aber FF müffelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die Farbe ist nicht ganz getroffen, bissl zu dunkel.
Safari selbst hab ich heute getestet, gefällt mir Chrome doch etwas besser und außerdem lässt sich das Icon von Safari nicht verändern weil der Browser für jeden Tab n neues virtuelles Fenster aufmacht. :/


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Wenn man nen Betazugang hat zB für cata ist da dann einfach bei den Spielen in der verwaltung neben den anderen spielen (zB wotlk) das der beta entsprechende icon angezeigt?


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wenn man nen Betazugang hat zB für cata ist da dann einfach bei den Spielen in der verwaltung neben den anderen spielen (zB wotlk) das der beta entsprechende icon angezeigt?



Yarrr.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

yey dann kan ich noch kurz vor release mal die sc2 beta roccorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann ist release 27?^^ hab grad das sc2 beta icon bemerkt^^

Edit: nebos neue signatur die gleich kommt ist pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

und ich will, dass mw2 geht =(


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

machste grad Neuinstallation?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2010)

Dreckige Drecksskins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich ja sogar zu Safari herablassen, wenn das nicht mit seiner Tab/Fenster-Geschichte so krass nerven würde und mir dabei meine Taskleiste zerballert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Wenn man im b-net acc einen beta client hat und dloaden und installen kann wieso geht das mit dem acc login immer noch net>.< invalid version...kennt das wer?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne : Meine doofe Steam Aktualisierung is bei 43% ;D


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2010)

BFBC2 80% ...

Steam gogo.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

>.<... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (7. Juli 2010)

gerade nach 2 tagen defekt neues NT und jetzt kann ich nicht mal spielen das zergt etwas ;D


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

zergt?


----------



## Gidgnömm (7. Juli 2010)

ja, das bringt mich langsam um xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gidgnömm (7. Juli 2010)

ich dloade bald ersma Sonic Riders <3 xD


----------



## Gidgnömm (7. Juli 2010)

so mw geht brb :>


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

tripplepost>.<


----------



## Nebola (7. Juli 2010)

3 Fach Post, gz o_O


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dreckige Drecksskins.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du fertig bist, mach mal paar Screens. Mich würde brennend interessieren wie du das gestaltet hast :>


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

"Ruhezustand"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fenster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Startmenü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Probleme sind folgende, von denen ich gern eins lösen würde:

1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find einfach keinen schönen Chromeskin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An Safari könnte ich mich gewöhnen, allerdings nutzt der verdammte Browser seine Verknüpfung nicht und drängt sich stattdessen lieber noch mal in die Taskleiste. Das dumme dabei ist, dass man dieses Icon eben nicht editieren kann. Und selbst wenn man es könnte, wäre es doppelt da.


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

OMG epicwin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sieht extrem geil aus


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den Browsercrap, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Sieht an und für sich ganz gut aus. Ich mag nur das Wallpaper irgendwie nicht. Habs gern noch schlichter :>


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Ich eigentlich auch, aber ich fand es so unglaublich gut dass ichs genommen habe. Außerdem passte mir das auch so ganz gut rein. Hat mich einfach geflasht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Originalwallpaper vom dem Style ist dieses hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Ist auch nicht so meins :>Wo hastn das alles her?


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

kennt ihr ne coole seite für wallpaper btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht so meins :>Wo hastn das alles her?



Wallpaper hab ich im HWLuxx Wallpaper Thread ausgegraben. 
Win-Style gibts bei deviantart, genauso wie die Icons und den Startorb. Hab von dort auch WinAmp und VLC Skins, sowie n paar Rainmeter Skins. Nur die WinAmp-Anzeige von Rainmeter hab ich wo anders her.

Win-Style nennt sich "nude", die Icons nennen sich "Token". Rainmeter Skins sind "HUD.Vision"(WinAmp Dingens), Circle(Uhr, HDDs) und area weather (selbsterklärend...).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WinAmp Skin ist "Void (dark)", VLC-Skin(gibts auf der VLC-Seite) schimpft sich "DestroyVLC".

Wallpaper: interfacelift.com, deviantart.com

Ich schau eigentlich am liebsten auf deviantart oder scanne den HWLuxx Desktop/Wallpaper Thread. Meistens gibts dort zwar nur halb sichtbare Titten und n paar Strände aber ab und an gibts da Menschen mit Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Rainmeter hab ich bereits mit dem HUD.Vision-Skin.

Den WinAmp und VLC-Skin werd ich mir glaube ich auch mal holen. 

Nachher auch mal umgestalten wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust hab :>


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nen brauchbaren Safari-ähnlichen oder sonst wie dazu passenden Chromeskin findest der auch mit der aktuellen Chrome 5 Version läuft sag bescheid. Oder wenn du ne Lösung für Safaris rumgezicke findest. Ich wär dir sehr verbunden.  :S


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Hehe, ich hab im Moment sogar noch den Standart-Skin von Chrome


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

und ich hab firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Wo zur Hölle installiert Chrome sich hin? Ich find das nirgendswo :>

Und wie änder ich das Aussehen von allen Ordnern, und nicht nur von einzelnen? ^^


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

Such es doch mit der Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finds nicht *löl*


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

Auch net in der Windows suche? oO


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Da kommt alles mögliche, aber irgendwie nicht das passende ;D


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Gefunden - warum zur Hölle ist das in einem verstecktem Ordner? oO


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad was davon gelesen,dass man die Lüfterleistung bei der 5870 umstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja...weiß jemand wie das geht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kann den Ami und den deutschen Thread in den offiziellen Foren zu Blizzards Real ID Gedöns in den kommenden Foren nur wärmstens empfehlen - da tun sich Abgründe auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

@Dropz: Speedfan müsste das eigentlich ganz gut erliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag Ärzte immer weniger. Um 8 uhr zum Arzt gegangen, um 10:00Uhr dran gewesen, und 5 Minuten später war ich dann fertig. Ich wäre fast im Wartezimmer - welches voller Rentner war, die Kaffeeklatsch gehalten haben - eingechlafen :/

@WeriTis: Ich lass die Foren da schön in Ruhe. Zu viel Flame 


Edit: So momentaner Stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie änder ich die Taskleiste? Also untern rechts der dämliche Balken muss weg, die Tray-Icons sollen alle verschwinden, aber so, dass ich nicht nen dämlichen Pfeil zum draufklicken habe, und das "Start"-Logo soll geändert werden. Ich kriegs aber irgendwie alles nicht hin :X


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab grad was davon gelesen,dass man die Lüfterleistung bei der 5870 umstellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MSI Afterburner.


@Shefa
Orb: Windows 7 Startbutton Changer (gibts bei deviantart). Musst damit es klappt den Besitzer von winxs und explorer.exe an dein Benutzerkonto geben und diesem Konto Vollzugriff gewähren. Startorbs gibts genug auf deviantart. Taskleiste hab ich nen Visual Style. Ich find, der den ich hab würde ganz gut passen. Alternativ such mal nach "Blend". Der hat auch ne geänderte, transparentere Taskbar ohne den Strich.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Hab schon paar hübsche Sachen gefunden, nur dauert das Herunterladen immer so lang :/


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Wat? Das wenigste ist doch überhaupt größer als 1 MB. :O
So nen ganzer Visual Style hat doch nur 5-8MB. Musst du jedes Bit per Hand durch die Leitung ziehen oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2010)

_http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/14888636-post357.html

Schon iwie sexy.. _


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Jo, lecker Board. Besonders, wenn wie bei ihm nen Gulftown und 2 HD5870 Vapor-X 2GB darauf Platz finden um drei HP 24 Zöller zu befeuern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wat? Das wenigste ist doch überhaupt größer als 1 MB. :O
> So nen ganzer Visual Style hat doch nur 5-8MB. Musst du jedes Bit per Hand durch die Leitung ziehen oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Internet ist im Moment richtig lahm. Selbst für .torrent Dateien, die unter 100kb groß sind brauch ich fast 10 Sekunden :/


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Juli 2010)

In dem HAuptspiel von WoW ist doch ein Monat enthalten odeR?


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2010)

_Jup_


----------



## Gidgnömm (7. Juli 2010)

wenn du meinst, dass in WoW Classic 1 Monat drin ist..ja. Jedoch wird dieser erst frei wenn du mindestens 1 monat spielzeit gekauft hast. d.h. bei aktivierung der ersten Playtime wird 1 Monat geaddet


----------



## Meriane (7. Juli 2010)

Nö, den Gratismonat kriegt man auch so.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

OHA! Safari hat endlich sein Icon übernommen! FireFox 4 ist btw auch gar nicht mal so hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Mein Desktop ist auch fast fertig. Icons noch ändern und Chrome muss noch cooler aussehen :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Das Problem mit Chrome hab ich auch. Glücklicherweise ist Safari jetzt doch auf die Idee gekommen das geänderte Icon zu übernehmen. Frag mich nicht warum und weshalb und aus welchen Gründen gerade jetzt...´
Ich will mich mal nicht beschweren. Der FF4 ist auch Standard nicht hässlig, so taugt er noch gut als Zweitbrowser und zur Not ist immer noch der hässliche Chrome da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Verdammter Mist! Habs geschafft eine von meinen Boxen zu schrotten. Wollte draußen Musik hören, also alle Lieder mit VLC geöffnet und den auf 400% gestellt. Alles andere auch auf Maximum. Eine Box hat das nicht verkraftet :/

Aber, ich hab meine Musik noch laut und deutlich gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. Juli 2010)

welche Boxen ? noch Garantie ?


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Boxen von meiner LG-Anlage.  Die ist jetzt 3 Jahre und ich glaub ein oder zwei Monate alt. Also keine Garantie mehr drauf. War doch sowieso meine eigene Schuld


----------



## muehe (7. Juli 2010)

joar wurst ab in die tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, nix. Ich muss damit hören. Eine Box funktioniert ja noch. Hab keine anderen und mein Headset ist auch seit 2 Wochen kaputt xD


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juli 2010)

Dann gehts dir ja wie mir, nur dass ich aktuell n paar Stereoboxen der Marke 2 Watt und klingt wie Blech hier stehen hab. Muss mal Kohle zusammenkratzen, vllt. ist ja sogar n Edifier S530 drin...


----------



## Gidgnömm (7. Juli 2010)

Ehm hab mal ne Frage, und zwar gibt es doch ne möglichkeit iwie ipod oda so zu konvertieren von FAT32 oder wie das heist oder? Wenn das stimmt : 1. kann man nach dem konvertieren noch Musik draufladen wie gehabt?
2. Wie geht das Konvertieren dann (in Windows 7 "falls wichtig")


----------



## Shefanix (7. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann gehts dir ja wie mir, nur dass ich aktuell n paar Stereoboxen der Marke 2 Watt und klingt wie Blech hier stehen hab. Muss mal Kohle zusammenkratzen, vllt. ist ja sogar n Edifier S530 drin...



Ich hab Kohle grad mal zusammengekratzt. Bin auf erstaunliche 25€ gekommen. Dafür bekomm ich nichtmal nen ordentliches Headset xD


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2010)

Hm... was denkt ihr, wie groß ist BFBC2 wenn ich es über Steam lade? Hat es evtl. einer von euch sogar schon bei Steam gekauft?

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir BFBC2 oder Eureka Season 3 hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

Bin wieder da, -_- FUCK ARMEE.. ich glaub es net beim Sport test hab ich gut gerade mal 30 Punkte gemacht.. bräuchte 34 Punkte.. für Genügend,aber als ich dann ein nach gespräche mit dem Arzt machen musste... ^^ "Nun ja, sie haben bisschen viele Probleme, sie haben ja nur eine Niere, 2kilo zu viel auf den Rippen (WTF, einer der etwa 30 Kilo drauf hatte kann RS machen) und die Wenigen Sport Punkte" das hat er so gesagt als würde ich ein Problem weniger haben Z.b die 2 Kilo weniger... hätte ich RS machen können.

Nun mach ich Zivilschutz. und darf bezahlen... ich könnte auch Revision einlegen, und paar test Z.b Sport Wiederholen, aber die Kosten für die Test kann ich dann aus meiner Tasche Bezahlen.


----------



## muehe (7. Juli 2010)

hö für was bezahlen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

Bei uns wenn man kein Dienstleisten kann, muss man 3% wehrpflichtersatz Zahlen, so zu sagen "Hey, du darfst net in die Armee, aber bisschen Geld von dir nehmen wir gerne"


----------



## muehe (7. Juli 2010)

aso aber wenn du Zivilschutz machst musst ja nix bezahlen oder ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> aso aber wenn du Zivilschutz machst musst ja nix bezahlen oder ?



Doch eben schon, einfach weniger... wenn du Z.b eine Woche im Jahr machst dann muss ich Z.b 4% weniger bezahlen. 

aber ich hab von vielen dort gehört, das mann vielleicht alle 2-3  Jahre für ne Woche gerufen wird, Liegt je nach Kanton daran das man je nach dem wo man Wohnt. extrem wenig zu tun hat.

EDIT: ist zu mindest bei uns so^^


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gerade 8 Stunden irische Musik hinter mir, ; ich bin völlig fertig mit den Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juli 2010)

lololololol. Da muss erstmal was gutes hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Juli 2010)

@Sam was ist den RS?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

Schweizer Armee


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Juli 2010)

achso.... ich wohn zwar in Deutschland, aber ich werde nie zur Armee müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Edit: Zocke grade Fifa Online(Beta) und krieg da ums verrecken kein Vollbildmodus rein.
Auflösung is die gleich wie mein Monitor.
Wie geht das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

hast du schon mal Alt+Enter Probiert? xD


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo, windoof-ton kommt.. aber es ändert sich nix^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

Hat Jemand von euch schon die Beta vom neuen Fuchs getestet?


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2010)

Noch keine Zeit gehabt, leider. Werd ich nächste Woche aber auf jeden Fall noch anschauen...


----------



## muehe (7. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Doch eben schon, einfach weniger... wenn du Z.b eine Woche im Jahr machst dann muss ich Z.b 4% weniger bezahlen.
> 
> aber ich hab von vielen dort gehört, das mann vielleicht alle 2-3 Jahre für ne Woche gerufen wird, Liegt je nach Kanton daran das man je nach dem wo man Wohnt. extrem wenig zu tun hat.
> 
> EDIT: ist zu mindest bei uns so^^



das ja ne Frechhheit wenn man aus körperlichen/gesundheitlichen gründen das nicht schafft und da zur Kasse gebeten wird

ist ja auch nicht grad positiv für die persönliche Zukunft wenn man nie wirklich weiss wann man da mal ran muss wird so manchen Arbeitgeber auch nicht schmecken 

musstest du bei den Temperaturen heute und vielleicht noch mittags die Sporttests machen ? bei anderem Wetterverhälltnissen können da sicher schon einige Punkte mehr drin sein


----------



## Niranda (7. Juli 2010)

Das Asus Rampage II ist ja mal wirklich ein riesen ding o_O" wtf ich muss das komplett ausbauen, um die SATA Anschlüsse zu bestecken und die gehen nur mit rechtwinkligen Steckern... >_>


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Juli 2010)

Was meint ihr mit Beta vom Fuchs? oO schlehct informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. Juli 2010)

naja kommt auch bissl aufs Gehäuse an 

wieso hast dir das gekauft hattest du nich nen Q9550 ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Was meint ihr mit Beta vom Fuchs? oO schlehct informiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Firefox 4 Beta


----------



## Maxiking456 (7. Juli 2010)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... Ich bleib dem IE8 treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm... was denkt ihr, wie groß ist BFBC2 wenn ich es über Steam lade? Hat es evtl. einer von euch sogar schon bei Steam gekauft?
> 
> Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir BFBC2 oder Eureka Season 3 hole
> 
> ...


Steam ist zu teuer. Ich habs mir lieber normal gekauft. Kannsts ja im EA-Downloadshop kaufen oder schau mal bei cdwow.net. Da kriegst du nen Key und lädst übern DL-Manager, oft günstiger als bei EA selbst.

FF 4 Beta hab ich atm installiert. Sieht schicker aus als vorher, ist gefühlt wesentlich schneller. Genauer hab ichs mir noch nicht angesehen, schaut prinzipiell aber schon mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> FF 4 Beta hab ich atm installiert. Sieht schicker aus als vorher, ist gefühlt wesentlich schneller. Genauer hab ichs mir noch nicht angesehen, schaut prinzipiell aber schon mal sehr gut aus.



Bei mir zeiht es nur zu Chrome gleich wenn ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviere. Ansonsten braucht es 5x so lange!

Aber eins muss ich zugeben: So schmeidig hat noch nie ein Browser gescrollt!


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juli 2010)

Warum sollte man auch ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung surfen wollen, wenn es die Option gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auch ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung surfen wollen, wenn es die Option gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil sie standardmäßig deaktiviert ist und für den "normalen" Nutzer zZ noch nicht zu finden ist?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Juli 2010)

Wäre mir neu. Das surfen selbst wird ja nicht hardwarebeschleunigt, sondern Flash sowieso HTML5 Videos. Wobei es bei Flash von der Flash-Version abhängt. Da muss es schon die aktuelle sein. So schnell wie Chrome ist FF4 immer noch nicht, aber deutlich schneller als noch der 3.6er auf jeden Fall.

btw hatte hier nicht wer gefragt, wie man Lesezeichen von Chrome nach FF bekommt? Im Lesezeichen-Manager von Chrome kann man die Bookmarks als HTML exportieren. Dieses HTML-File kann man dann in FF in dessen Bookmark-Toolbar importieren. Dann ist alles da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Juli 2010)

Ich war das. Ich wollte aber alles, also Cookies etc. haben. Das mit den Lesezeichen hab ich auch selbst schon gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> achso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also der IE ist wohl eienr der langsamsten und durch das ActivX Plugin grade nicht der sicherste Browser ;D

Finde das voll der FAIL von Microsoft da die ja Betriebssysteme etc machen und nichtmal sowas hinbekommen
und dafür noch Werbung machen für ein Browser der kostenlos ist :S


Kann mich ja auch irren aber soweit ich mitbekommen habe is das so.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> musstest du bei den Temperaturen heute und vielleicht noch mittags die Sporttests machen ? bei anderem Wetterverhälltnissen können da sicher schon einige Punkte mehr drin sein


Ne unser Gruppe war die Letze haben um 17:30 angefangen, zu erst die kleinen Übungen die Halle dann draußen rennen, und wie das so ist konnte man dort die meisten Punkte machen, das Problem war das wir nicht in unserm eignen Tempo Joggen konnten.... sonder so Markierungen hatte mit so ner leucht Lampe drauf.. und mann muss immer genau wenn das auflächeltet genau dort sein, das hat zu folge das es am Anfang arsch langsam Joggen musste. 

ich hab ja nur 30 Punkte man braucht 34 für genügend, ich hatte ja nur noch eine Niere und für die 2 Kilo zu viel auf den rippen.


Das sind für sie zu viele Probleme. so in dem Style, "ja sie haben paar Probleme das ist uns zu ein grobes Risiko, es könnte ja was passieren, und dann müssen wir bezahlen, aber wir nehmen gerne Geld von ihnen." -_-^^ 

Also ich kann nun bis ich 30 bin 3% von meinem Lohn bezahlen. 

Fängt aber erst mit 20 an und ich werde das Jahr erst 19.


----------



## Nebola (8. Juli 2010)

Oh nein, wurde da jemand entbannt ? Sam ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (8. Juli 2010)

eigentlich eine Frechheit: Das jemand nur noch eine Niere hat, da kann er ja nichts für. 

Ok für deine 2Kilo kannste was für, aber was sind 2 Kilo? Das haste in einer Woche weg.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Ok für deine 2Kilo kannste was für, aber was sind 2 Kilo? Das haste in einer Woche weg.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht... -_-^^ wäre es sicher ein Problem weniger hätte ich RS machen können. Fertig paar Monate dort rum stehen. dafür nix bezahlen.

EDIT: ganz vergessen, bei der Arzt Untersuchung. "Ich sehe gerade, sie haben nur eine Niere?" Ich "Ja, ist das Problem?" er "nein" -_-^^

EDIT: Schlechter versuch an meinen Account Daten zu kommen.

Automated: Hello, Steam Automated Support has detected multiple ip usage on this steam account. This

account is in danger of being shut down unless immediate actions are taken. For verification
and full control over this account please state your Account Name/Password. Thank you, and
for any questions please refer to steampowered.com

Automated: Please Note: Not Verifying Account Information, Your Account will be shut down within 24 Hours.

Please format the information as : Username/Password


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2010)

wer fällt denn auf sowas herein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich gehb meine steamacc daten auch so einfach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann enstehen plötzlich bööse signaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. Juli 2010)

Dropz, ich hacke dich gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich kann doch einfach einen nächste festplatte ans mainboard anschließen ohne vorher i was zu machen oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja kommt auch bissl aufs Gehäuse an



Hatte ist richtig xD
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Shark - ist recht groß...


----------



## Erz1 (8. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch gemacht.. jap.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja, ich merke wie krass meine alte festplatte mein system runterzieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Juli 2010)

hier is ja tote hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. Juli 2010)

Hitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

Genau es ist zu warm zum schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Juli 2010)

ja ich komm auch grade vom see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Juli 2010)

So warm scheints garnicht zu sein. Laut HWMonitor ist meine CPU unter Last 46°C warm


----------



## Nebola (9. Juli 2010)

Warm ? Knappe 30 Grad im Zimmer sind doch nicht warm


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab weil es so Warm ist.. alle 6 Gehäuse Lüfter auf Volle Pulle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Juli 2010)

ich hab nur einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Sodele D: 

Mein Vater hat sich das Edifier C2 geholt und wir sind beide begeistert. Ich bin glatt neidisch auf ihn. Er hat 62 incl. Versand bei Ebay bezahlt und der Sound steckt jede PC-Anlage die ich bisher gehört hab (Okay, sind nicht so viele) locker in die Tasche. Ein glasklarer Klang, gerade der Hoch- und Mitteltonbereich klingt WAHNSINNIG gut...Orgelmusik, Jazz à la Miles Davis etc. klingen wirklich klasse.

Ansonsten hol ich mir wohl jetzt die Tage ne neue Graka...Typ aus nem Dorf nebenan, wo ich viele Freunde habe, verkauft seine HD4870, die werd ich mir wohl schnappen...wobei mir 100€ ein Fünkchen zu teuer sind O.o


----------



## muehe (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sodele D:
> 
> Mein Vater hat sich das Edifier C2 geholt und wir sind beide begeistert. Ich bin glatt neidisch auf ihn. Er hat 62 incl. Versand bei Ebay bezahlt und der Sound steckt jede PC-Anlage die ich bisher gehört hab (Okay, sind nicht so viele) locker in die Tasche. Ein glasklarer Klang, gerade der Hoch- und Mitteltonbereich klingt WAHNSINNIG gut...Orgelmusik, Jazz à la Miles Davis etc. klingen wirklich klasse.
> 
> Ansonsten hol ich mir wohl jetzt die Tage ne neue Graka...Typ aus nem Dorf nebenan, wo ich viele Freunde habe, verkauft seine HD4870, die werd ich mir wohl schnappen...wobei mir 100€ ein Fünkchen zu teuer sind O.o



hab die C2 im Schlafzimmer sind richtig gut und wenigstens mit Fernbedienung

jo 100er is zu teuer für die Karte


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

100€ für die karte und dann noch gebraucht? Oo ich würde den Preis runterhandeln.... ^^ 

sonst gz für deine Vater. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juli 2010)

Ich zweifle immer noch... Wenn ich Glück hab reichts grad so fürs S530D, wenns nich reichen sollte wirds das 330er und evtl. nochn paar schicke Kopfhörer. AKG K530 oder so. Aber ich hab im CB Test bspw. gelesen, dass das 530er dem 330er besonders in Sachen Tiefbass und Mitten sehr überlegen sein soll. Außerdem reizen mich die Fernbedienung und die Kabelfernbedienung schon sehr. :/
Zur Not muss ich mir 20€ pumpen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Juli 2010)

100€ wären mir auch zuteuer, für 130 gibts doch schon ne 5770 oder ?


----------



## Erz1 (9. Juli 2010)

ferien! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fu physik xDDD und kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
ich würd dann eher 30&#8364; sparen, die 5770 bietet doch noch zusätzliche features wie eyefinity und dx11 ; aber das weißt ja eigentlich auch ;o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//edit 2

btw. sind es doch eher 40-50&#8364;, zumindest bei hwv..


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

will mich bei star wars the old republic 
anmelden und will meine daten eingeben klappt nur will der mein system checken kein thema kriegt 
aber java nicht geladen java aber vorhanden was tun ??


----------



## Kyragan (9. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> ferien!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja die Frage ist, ob man das braucht. Normalerweise kriegst du ne gebrauchte HD4870 zum Preis einer HD5670/5650 also maximal 80€. 100 wären mir auch zu viel. Eyefinity ist ne nette Spielerei, Dx11 muss sich noch durchsetzen. Viel zu sehen ist davon ja nicht, zumindest nicht in den Spielen die ich bisher gespielt habe. Namentlich DiRt2 und BF Bad Company 2.


----------



## muehe (9. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> will mich bei star wars the old republic
> anmelden und will meine daten eingeben klappt nur will der mein system checken kein thema kriegt
> aber java nicht geladen java aber vorhanden was tun ??



ist denn Java aktiviert oder irgendwelche Javablocker ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

kein block und java aktive laut firefox


----------



## Erz1 (9. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja die Frage ist, ob man das braucht. Normalerweise kriegst du ne gebrauchte HD4870 zum Preis einer HD5670/5650 also maximal 80€. 100 wären mir auch zu viel. Eyefinity ist ne nette Spielerei, Dx11 muss sich noch durchsetzen. Viel zu sehen ist davon ja nicht, zumindest nicht in den Spielen die ich bisher gespielt habe. Namentlich DiRt2 und BF Bad Company 2.



Hatte die 5770 nicht auch niedrigeren Stromverbrauch und nicht so eine hohe Wärmeentwicklung?
Achja, und Catadingens da von WoW soll ja auch DX11 haben *hust* *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hatte die 5770 nicht auch niedrigeren Stromverbrauch und nicht so eine hohe Wärmeentwicklung?


Geht mehr ums Geld...da geht die HD5770 halt leider immer noch ein wenig mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Achja, und Catadingens da von WoW soll ja auch DX11 haben *hust* *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

keiner mehr da zum helfen ?


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Juli 2010)

java aktualisieren oder runter damit und neu drauf klatschen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

Hab mich gerade für die beta Spieletester von swtor angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> keiner mehr da zum helfen ?



Chrome hat das Ding von Anfang an als "boeser Browser" abgelehnt. Versuch es doch mal mit nem IE-Tab oder so - vielleicht klappt das dann besser...


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade für die beta Spieletester von swtor angemeldet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Dito :-)_


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast so gut wie die Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Juli 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Chrome hat das Ding von Anfang an als "boeser Browser" abgelehnt. Versuch es doch mal mit nem IE-Tab oder so - vielleicht klappt das dann besser...


#

er hat doch firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dito :-)_



Ich hoffe ich werde auserwählt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möge die macht mit mir sein.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade für die beta Spieletester von swtor angemeldet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das habe ich vor 8 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"This cat is pushing Arjen Robben out of a lake" D:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juli 2010)

Toll, ich wusste doch net das man sich schon so lange anmelden kann, Ich kann net jedes spiel verfolgen... ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2010)

Die Bilderreihe ist einfach nur genial : D

Ich hab mich auch schon vor ner ganzen Weile angemeldet, seit dem aber nichts gehört... man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2010)

IE-Tab geht auch mit Firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut waere vielleicht auch zu wissen wie weit das Ding kommt - da poppt ja dann so ein Fenster auf und es wird gesucht. Kommt es ueberhaupt so weit? Oder klemmt es schon vorher?


----------



## muehe (9. Juli 2010)

so Kampf der Titanen geguckt 

nich überragend aber ging für so nebenbei aufn Freitag 

Original von 1981 demnächst nochmal gucken bestimmt auch schon 25 Jahre her als ich den gesehen hab Monster ala Gummigozilla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (10. Juli 2010)

aio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nen Problem mit meinem JDownloader, und zwar ist der Linksammler schrott. Er sammelt nicht mehr, sondern bricht irgendwann ab=(
kennt das vll jemand?


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. Juli 2010)

eínfach neu installieren......


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> aio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was sammelst denn bei mir sammelt er meist den ersten DLC nicht mit dem JDownloader gestartet wird wenns läuft nimmt er alle 

ist JDownloader geupdatet

auch mal Java updaten 6/21 is glaube aktuell


----------



## Nebola (10. Juli 2010)

Ach ist das kühl hier unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick und Klick


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juli 2010)

HITZÄÄÄÄ... ich schwitze schon beim sitzen... unfasslich... >_>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juli 2010)

Dann steh doch auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nebola du Keller kind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juli 2010)

Genau auf so nen Satz hab ich gewartet >_>


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ach ist das kühl hier unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von vorne siehts ja aus wie ein normales Zimmer. Und von der Seite dann die Offenbarung xD

Ich hab hier ne Wanne mit eiskaltem Wasser + Eiswürfeln stehen, das kühlt schön meine Füße und die den Rest


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

135 cm Deckenventilator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber trotzdem bullig


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> HITZÄÄÄÄ... ich schwitze schon beim sitzen... unfasslich... >_>



33 grad im schatten.. ich sterbe.. -.-


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

erstmal n Alster ausm Tiefkühler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn nur Alsterwasser. Da nehm ich lieber n richtiges Astra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

ja Alsterwasser oder halt Radler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für normales Bier noch bissl früh und bei der Hitze auch ungern

Ende des Monats gibs wieder n Kasten Augustiner Hell und 1 Kasten Hacker Pschorr


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juli 2010)

Macht es einen großen sichtlichen Unterschied, ob die Graka im PCIe 8x oder 16x hängt?


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

nee


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juli 2010)

Was bringt das dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

momentan reicht die Datenrate von x8 noch aus bei fetteren Karten und Crossfire wird der unterschied natürlich grösser


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juli 2010)

Aber bei der 5850 macht das keinen Unterschied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, denn kann ich gut mal ein paar Kabel neu verlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

Unterschied schon aber sehr klein 2-4% ca. also 1-2 fps bei ca. 50fps


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Verdammt, ich glaub mein RAM ist hinüber, Bekomm bei WoW fast dauerhaft "Fatal Errors'", und wenn ich das google steht es liegt am RAM - Kann man Memtest nur von CD/DVD booten? Ich hab nämlich keine Rohlinge im Haus


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

hast mal alle Addons deaktiviert bzw. Interface und WTF Ordner umbenannt/verschoben/gelöscht ?

welcher fehler denn #132 , #134 ?


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Jop, hab ich vorgestern schon getestet. Das Problem hab ich seit ~ 3 oder 4 Wochen. Bloss es wird von Tag zu Tag mehr :/

Edit: ERROR #132 (0x85100084)


----------



## muehe (10. Juli 2010)

alle Treiber aktuell ? mal Hintergrundprogramme aus die du nicht zwingend zum zocken brauchst ?

kannst ja mal komplette Fehlermeldung per PN schicken findest du unter Errors im Wow Ordner als .txt


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> alle Treiber aktuell ? mal Hintergrundprogramme aus die du nicht zwingend zum zocken brauchst ?
> 
> kannst ja mal komplette Fehlermeldung per PN schicken findest du unter Errors im Wow Ordner als .txt



Treiber sind aktuell. Programme sind nur WinAmp, Xfire, Chrome, Rainmeter und Treiber für meine Kone an :>

PN kommt gleich


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich glaub mein RAM ist hinüber, Bekomm bei WoW fast dauerhaft "Fatal Errors'",



WoW ist doch schon ein Fatal Error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist echt zu warm -.-


----------



## Nebola (10. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> WoW ist doch schon ein Fatal Error
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Aber erst seit Wotlk

2. Was habt Ihr denn ? Ab in den Keller mit euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Hmm, jetzt gehts wieder etwas länger. Man ist das nervig. Ich glaub ich installier am 1. August mal WoW neu :>


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juli 2010)

Hab Fenster und Türen offen. Außerdem pusten mich 2 800er S-Flex an. Das ganz gemütlich so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> 1. Aber erst seit Wotlk


Mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 2. Was habt Ihr denn ? Ab in den Keller mit euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Platz...



Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt gehts wieder etwas länger. Man ist das nervig. Ich glaub ich installier am 1. August mal WoW neu :>


Lass es doch einfach runter, dann sparst du dir die Enttäuschungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 33 grad im schatten.. ich sterbe.. -.-



Was ist an 33 schlimm ? Hier hats 38,4 im Schatten ...


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Ich werds nicht weglassen. Ich brauch einen Zeitvertreib in den Ferien, und da ist WoW halt Perfekt. Außerdem will ich dieses mal das Addon mit einem Max LVL Char erleben, und auch das Pre-Event. Hab ich bei BC und WotlK schon verpasst :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Juli 2010)

Gehe raus schau dir den ganzen Tag die Halb Nackten Weiber an? wär doch was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gehe raus schau dir den ganzen Tag die Halb Nackten Weiber an? wär doch was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



You, Sir, are a wise man.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl, Cataclysm wird noch mehr en Griff ins Klo als WOTLK.
Bei uns sinds übrigens 36°C im Schatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gehe raus schau dir den ganzen Tag die Halb Nackten Weiber an? wär doch was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier im Ort? Unwarscheinlich, hier welche anzutreffen. Da müsste ich schon ein paar Kilometer hinter mich bringen, weil am Waldbad alles rumgemamelt :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Juli 2010)

^^ (zu dem waldbad) 
so ne frage 
werde höchswarscheinlich 
das spiel final fantasy 14 online zulegen 
nur die frage der fragen reicht mein pc ^^ 
hab nen amd x3 720 be , ne ati radeon 4850 1gb ddr3, 4gb ramm ddr2 
 zum glück kan ich auf amd x6 modelle aufstocken und neue grafikkarte ^^ 
 will wen möglich alles hochknallen an grafik 


zum schluss werde mir auch star wars the old republic online zulegen und auch dan volle pulle mit grafik ^^

und ka ob mein schwimbad um die ecke ne ec karte nimmt weil muss weit fahren bis zu nächsten bank wo ich konto habe -.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werds nicht weglassen. Ich brauch einen Zeitvertreib in den Ferien, und da ist WoW halt Perfekt. Außerdem will ich dieses mal das Addon mit einem Max LVL Char erleben, und auch das Pre-Event. Hab ich bei BC und WotlK schon verpasst :>



mal schauen ob ich zeit fürs pre-event finde :S oder ob mich meine tätigkeit als Gezwungener Staatsdiener davon abhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. Juli 2010)

endlich zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach 9 stunden skaten ... bei über 40° in der Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> endlich zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo warst du den? Sahara Skate Park?


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. Juli 2010)

In Niedersachsen... aber 40° in der Sonne war es überall?! Ich meine nicht im Schatten. Ich hab mir fast den Arsch am Coping( Eisenstange an der Kante) verbrannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich waren 38°C im Schatten das höchste. Aufjedenfall bei uns, und hier ist es immer, IMMER am wärmsten in Deutschland.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich rede von einem Thermometer das in der SONNNNNNEEEE lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Achso, das ist aber dann nicht die Luftemperatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh euch alle irgendwie nicht. Ich bin so ein heißer Typ, da fällt garnicht auf ob Sommer oder Winter ist, ich bin immer so extrem heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren 38°C im Schatten das höchste. Aufjedenfall bei uns, und hier ist es immer, IMMER am wärmsten in Deutschland.



_Sofern du nicht aus Berlin kommst stimmt das GROß HERVORGEHOBENE nicht.._


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sofern du nicht aus Berlin kommst stimmt das GROß HERVORGEHOBENE nicht.._



/sign

38,4°C im Schatten und 44°C in der Sonne waren es hier gestern.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Boah, die Nacht hat es hier gewittert und jetzt ist so eine schlechte Luft hier. Ich könnt kotzen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Gestern Abend war es lustig, Ich lauf rum.. sehe sicher während 45 Minute keine sau. Oo kein Auto Kein Nix, nein ich wohne nicht in einem Dorf. ^^ 

Dachte schon die Zombies sind los. :>

bei uns hat es auch geregnet... ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Bei uns so gegen 4 Uhr heute morgen. Ich bin dann erstmal raus gegangen und hab mich in den Regen gestellt, tat einfach nur gut :>


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

ja bei uns auch um 4... aber jetzt ist es zum ersticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

39,5°C im Schatten... ich sterbe...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Was dich net umbringt macht dich Härter!


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Ich bin von Natur aus hart wie Krupp-Stahl, aber auch der fängt irgendwann an zu glühen!


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Planschbecken im Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Mit einer Wasserrutschbahn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

leider nicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was dich net umbringt macht dich Härter!



bei dem Wetter macht dich das eher verschwitzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

24°C Raumtemperatur, hab leider bis jetzt gepennt und die Tür war offen xD


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25,3 Raumtemperatur ; ich geh ein O_o und es ist schwüüüüüül draußen.. das kann ich gar nicht ab..


----------



## muehe (11. Juli 2010)

naja 1 woche noch dann wirds wieder angenehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Geil wie schnell hier drin kühl wird, geht nichts über ein gutes Haus xD

19°C sinkend.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



25,3 ist doch gemütlich? Wenn ich ins Wohnzimmer komm is das richtig kühl und da sinds laut Thermo 26,5°C. Bei mir sinds sicherlich 4-5°C mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geil wie schnell hier drin kühl wird, geht nichts über ein gutes Haus xD
> 
> 19°C sinkend.



Was soll das mit dem Haus zutun haben ?


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was soll das mit dem Haus zutun haben ?



Gute Wärmedämmung, Gute Fenster.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr Klima-Anlage?


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Nope, hab mal grad anderen Termomether hergenommen ausm Aquarium, mal schauen wie schnell der sich an die Temperatur gewöhnt. Aktuell stehen da noch 25 Grad vom Aquarium.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was soll das mit dem Haus zutun haben ?



Wärmedämmung etc. pp ; haben wir auch , wenn ich nicht die Fenster offen gelassen hätte xD


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Jetzt 25 Grad weil die Sonne grad voll auf den Raum scheint in dem ich sitze.

Damn ich finde das USB Kabel für die Kamera nicht mehr... warum gibts nicht ein USB Kabel für alles...


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Erstmal ne leckere Wassermelone ausm Kühlschrank geholt. NOM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wärmedämmung etc. pp ; haben wir auch , wenn ich nicht die Fenster offen gelassen hätte xD



So Luxus hab ich net^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Wo du das grad erwähnst... IRGENDJEMAND HAT MEINE WASSERMELONE WEGESCHLABBERT... Hoffe das NT kommt am Montag zurückgeschickt, ein Wochenende ohne zocken ist schon schlimm :<

Edit: Korrektur, die Wassermelone ist doch noch da *jam*


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern schon ne halbe verdrückt. :S


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Neiin.... mein letztes eis is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Hab auch keins mehr, dafür lecker Eiskaffee!


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Bah, Kaffee... eklig, trink ich nur wenn ich durchgemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Erstmal ne leckere Wassermelone ausm Kühlschrank geholt. NOM!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich gestern auch gemacht. Ich schneide so die Wassermelone an, und was sehe ich? Innen Gelb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, war keine Honigmelone. Ist wohl irgendeine besondere Sorte, schmeckt aber wie eine normale Wassermelone. Egal, trotzdem gutes Nom.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hab auch keins mehr, dafür lecker Eiskaffee! [/font]




Gief!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn schon eis, echte Zocker Essen Wassermelone! xD


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

EISKaffee. Da is sowieso mehr Milch als Kaffee drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bah, Kaffee... eklig, trink ich nur wenn ich durchgemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts "bah" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schmeckt doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern auch gemacht. Ich schneide so die Wassermelone an, und was sehe ich? Innen Gelb?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GENTECHNIK ALARM!

Da lutsch ich lieber Koffeintabletten oder Trink ne Cola, bringt dasselbe, beim Cola gibt der Zucker sogar noch Energie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

jetzt erstmal zum Kiosk ein nerdiges Slush holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und damit ins Planschbecken setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Sagt jemand von euch das Spiel Cossacks was?


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

joah


----------



## muehe (11. Juli 2010)

jop aber schon ewig alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sagt jemand von euch das Spiel Cossacks was?



Ist episch geil. :b


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Jo, 2000...

Das Problem ist das ich früher mal European Wars, also die Grundversion und das Addon Art of Wars hatte. Back to Wars lag auch noch rum, ist Add-on sowies Standalone.

Back to War hab ich mal jemand verliehen und Art of War find ich nicht mehr. Das Problem dabei ist das man es nirgends mehr kaufen kann und ich das Zeugs gern nochmal hätte... Hat jemand ne Ahnung woher ich das bekomme. Möglichst neu, also nichts von Ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

HARHARHAR, ich habe ne ganze Truhe voller Cornetto, Nuss, Erdbeer, Schoko, Vanille und weiß ich was eis. Waldmeister auch noch und so Früchte Ding , achja im Keller ists kühl.

Hab erstmal gerade Mass Effect 2 bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

*sabber*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf ihn mit Gebrüll.... erobert die Kühltruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, 2000...
> 
> Das Problem ist das ich früher mal European Wars, also die Grundversion und das Addon Art of Wars hatte. Back to Wars lag auch noch rum, ist Add-on sowies Standalone.
> 
> ...



Spielepyramiden bei Karstadt, da liegt das noch bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit allem drum und dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Spielepyramiden bei Karstadt, da liegt das noch bei uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Anthology? xD

Softwarepyramide klar, gleich dran gedacht aber auch gleich das gefunden: http://www.software-pyramide.com/suche_produkte.asp?PullDown=produkte&Eingabe=cossacks&web=0&Suche.x=0&Suche.y=0


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hab erstmal gerade Mass Effect 2 bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wurde auch Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Es grillt im Idle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Solche Temps hab ich beim zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Schon krank oder? Der Rechner läuft seit 6 Jahren ohne Probleme, vor 4 Jahren gabs dann ne neue Graka ^^

Wenn ich jetzt zocke, dann kann ich meine Wiener auf der Graka grillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel seit 9 Uhr WoW, und bei mir sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Tja, mir können die Temperaturen egal sein, der PC ist so alt und ist schon immer so heiß und hat nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

Es regnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es regnet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GIEF!


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Jemand der noch Cossacks rumliegen hat ne Lust zu spielen? Kann sonst kaum was hier zocken :<


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Wo regnet es denn in DE? Is doch ein reinster Backofen.....


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

Nur ein paar Minuten, schon wieder vorbei. In der Nähe von Ulm...

Btw, gerade BFBC2 bei Amazok Uk bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss wieder mal feststellen dass die Versandzeiten von Amazon.com nach DE abartig sind. Selbst bei Expressversand dauert es 8-16 Tage...


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Hättest ja auch in DE bestellen können. Die Version ist zu 100% die gleiche, vom Handbuch mal abgesehen. Ist halt ne internationale Version mit 10 Sprachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juli 2010)

_Wie ich das Lied grad rauf und runter höre °_°_


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Me not lieks ur music!
Hab zur Zeit ne Punk/HC-Punk-Phase. :S

Bevorzugte Bands What We Feel und Tackleberry.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich komm grad mit meiner *hust* Gamestar *hust* ausm Planschbecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Passt ja zur typischen Leserschaft der Gamestar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hättest ja auch in DE bestellen können. Die Version ist zu 100% die gleiche, vom Handbuch mal abgesehen. Ist halt ne internationale Version mit 10 Sprachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist es aber ab 18 und ich hab die Schererei mit dem Adult-Versand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Passt ja zur typischen Leserschaft der Gamestar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh ich jetzt nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da ist es aber ab 18 und ich hab die Schererei mit dem Adult-Versand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrekt.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Jungspunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Maxiking Planschbecken -> young boy -> Gamestar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Achsoooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja bei dem Wetter kann man es doch mal aus der Garage kramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
edit: Buffed hat ja gar kein Facebook.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2010)

Doch:  Buffed Facebook


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

ok.. ich surf mal wieder blind durchs netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie ich das Lied grad rauf und runter höre °_°_



Und ich das Lied hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeitVkuLK6M&hd=1

Da fällt mir grad auch bei auf. Youtube Suxx. Hab das Lied in FLAC auffem PC mit einer Bitrate von 1147kBit/s, und bei Youtube ist das Lied echt mal grottig xD


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BihO7-niu-M 

<3


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

NIcht so meine Richtung :X


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Is halt HC. Wobei das die deutsche Version feat. Hausvabot ist. Die originale hat komplett russischen Text, weil die Jungs aus Moskau kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> NIcht so meine Richtung :X



Bei deinem Lied macht der Gesang mir Kopfweh :O


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Hey, rein von der Stimme her hört die sich doch auch für euch "normale" bestimmt nicht schlecht an :/


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hey, rein von der Stimme her hört die sich doch auch für euch "normale" bestimmt nicht schlecht an :/



Also bis auf den Gesang ist das Lied toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Dann halt das hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AYTnqNp6iA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Njet.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Ach mir kanns auch eigentlich egal sein. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack - wär auch schlimm wenn nicht :O


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

Jupp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Also wir haben so Komischen Techo Mukke Japaner Kopf weh Gesänge, komische Metal oder was auch immer... 

aber gute Musik hat keiner. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UbJDFYyI9E <all 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2010)

<all, hast du schon richtig erkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

Kann man schon auch mal hören, auch wenn der bessere Lieder hatte.

Trotzdem - Pirate Metal > All. Yarr!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

xD 

Stimmt Z.b http://www.youtube.c...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Mein Top Favorit ist aber http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlvS_Uk5yJM&feature=related


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WZJg7rmCaU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2010)

<3


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> <3



Yarrr.

I be waitin for my game.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Juli 2010)

> Doch: Buffed Facebook



Ich habs unter "Gefällt mir" und meine ganzen Freunde machen erstmal den Kommentar: Spielst du nun auch WoW, komm auf den Server etc. pp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epiiiiisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NCiH7LAg7PE better than everything! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

Pwns ur Ass!!!1!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2010)

Gott... weiß einer grad noch wie man Win7 konfigurieren muss, damit man nicht nur mit der XBox über den PC ins Netz kommt sondern auch die Dateien (Musik etc.) gestreamt werden können?

Ich krieg die Internet Verbindung für die Box zwar per Netzwerkbrücke zwischen der LAN-Verbindung (XBox -> PC) und der Drahtlosinternetverbindung (PC -> Internet) hin aber aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich nicht mehr von der XBox auf meine Dateien auf dem PC zugreifen...

und ja Medienfreigabe ist aktiviert ^^


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Bitte verliert Holland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

Verdammt, Spanien hat das schlechte Finale gewonnen :>


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Hö, wenn ich mich im Bnet einloggen will kommt die Meldung "Dieser Dienst steht nicht zur Verfügung" :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

ob bnet oder steam... meiner meinung nach alles crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
edit: 

kann ich mit meinem System 3d vision von Nvidia benutzen? Ich habe die GTX 260 , ein 3D-brille und einen 23 oder 24_zoll monitor von samsung.
Genau den :SyncMaster 2494, recht neu.

Das mit dem tool kenn ich. 

Passt das mit der Hardware? 

Win7 hab ich auch.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Juli 2010)

So eine 3D-Billig Brille die man auch so im Kino hat? Damit wird das nicht funktionieren. Wenn du das mit einer nVidia-Karte machen willst, brauchst du auch die Brille von nVidia etc. dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Du kannst auch ohne dieses tolle System das machen. Gibt genug Treiber die dies Softwareside machen und mit einfachen 3D Brillen funktionieren.


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2010)

Hab ein Problem, und zwar habe ich jetzt schon seit ein paar Monaten das Roccat Kave.
Aber jetzt ist das Mikro auf einmal viel zu leise. Bei Skype kann man mich fast gar nicht hören, obwohl ich sogar die Mikrofonverstärkung auf maximal gestellt habe. Mainboard ist ein Msi 770-C45 mit Realtek onboard sound.
Kennt jemand das Problem? kann man das iwie regeln oder ist das Mikro kaputt?


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand bitte ein Link zu einem guten 3D-Proggi geben?

Die Brille is von NVidia und Gigabyte. 
Sie hat Blau-Rote Folie.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So eine 3D-Billig Brille die man auch so im Kino hat? Damit wird das nicht funktionieren. Wenn du das mit einer nVidia-Karte machen willst, brauchst du auch die Brille von nVidia etc. dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht unbedingt genau die von Nvidia. Aber in jedem Fall ne Shutterbrille.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Juli 2010)

So, ich steh grade vor einer schweren Entscheidung. Ich hab ungefähr 45 - 50€ zur Verfügung um mir ein neues Headset zu kaufen. Bislang hatte ich das Creative Fatal1ty, jemand sonst noch Ideen? :>


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Gute Frage. Ich bevorzuge natuerlich immer noch das G35 Headset von Logitech. Das wuerde aber preislich dein Rahmen sprengen. 

Von den Bewertungen her sieht das Creative Fatal1ty nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, es war ja auch nicht schlecht - bis ich es dann geschrottet habe.


Nunja - hab ja gleich 2 Wochen Zeit zum Nachdenken. Fahr in 4 oder 5 Stunden in Urlaub :/


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

An diesen komischen See wieder oder diesmal etwas interessanteres?


----------



## Shefanix (12. Juli 2010)

Wieder an den selben blöden, langweiligen See 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Oh Gott, wenigstens Laptop dabei mit Counter Strike Crack und Bots? (:

Oder haste da Internet.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Juli 2010)

Ich besitze keinen Laptop, nur mein Vater hat eins, und da kommt ihm sowas nicht drauf.

Internet gibts da schon. Eine Woche 30€ xD


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

So es ist in meinem Büro mittlerweile so warm, dass ich mein Headset nicht mehr auf haben kann. Hab so ein großes, welches die Ohren komplett bedeckt. Problem ist nur, dass es auch immer Lautsprecherersatz war.

Kennt jemand ein paar gute und vor allem günstige PC Speaker?


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

kann ich den 3D-Filme mit einer Blau-Rot Brille gucken? ..und dem richtigen Codec?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Test es doch einfach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1po4Df7YYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

gewöhnungbedürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

hast die rot blau Brille da auch auf? xD


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist nicht so schön wie manche Anaglyphen-bilder. 
edit: DAs lag daran das mein Dachfenster voll auf war mit licht und so.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Boar, wieso haben die verkackten Spanier gewonnen.

Ich hasse diesen Mist Land so, die haben es so nicht verdient, mit Ihrem hässlichen Fußball.

Jedes Spiel 1:0 aber noch Meister werden, lächerlich man, und der drecks Schiri erst, der Spanier fault nen Holländer, Spanien bekommt Freistoß, was das denn für ein Witz.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

ich bin froh das Spanien gewonnen hat-----> wohne 10km an der Grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Boar, wieso haben die verkackten Spanier gewonnen.
> 
> Ich hasse diesen Mist Land so, die haben es so nicht verdient, mit Ihrem hässlichen Fußball.
> 
> Jedes Spiel 1:0 aber noch Meister werden, lächerlich man, und der drecks Schiri erst, der Spanier fault nen Holländer, Spanien bekommt Freistoß, was das denn für ein Witz.



Ja da spricht wohl einer der 1. keine Ahnung von Fußball hat und 2. sich die Spiele von Spanien nicht angesehen hat. Das einzige was man der Mannschaft vorwerfen kann ist die Chancenverwertung! Spanien hat die Gegner kontrolliert und bei einer besseren Chancenauswertung auch noch höher gewonnen! Weltmeister ist die zur Zeit beste Mannschaft der Welt geworden!

Edith:
der Schiri war wirklich nicht gut! Neben einem klaren Elfmeter, den er für Spanien nicht gegeben hat, sind ihm auch so einige Fehler unterlaufen und das auf beiden Seiten! Robben hätte nachdem er den Ball ins Tor geschossen hatte (nachdem Abgepfiffen wurde) vom Platz fliegen müssen. Eigentlich hätte er das schon viel früher! Allein die Anzahl an gelben Karten bei den Holländern (nämlich bis auf die beiden eingewechselten jeder) zeigt die Spanische Überlegenheit!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Ach egal, wenigstens kann ich nun laut sagen DIE SCHWEIZ, hat als Einziger an dieser WM Spanien/Weltmeister besiegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. Juli 2010)

Ja - mit der 8-1-1-Aufstellung hatten die Spanier einfach nicht gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja da spricht wohl einer der 1. keine Ahnung von Fußball hat und 2. sich die Spiele von Spanien nicht angesehen hat. Das einzige was man der Mannschaft vorwerfen kann ist die Chancenverwertung! Spanien hat die Gegner kontrolliert und bei einer besseren Chancenauswertung auch noch höher gewonnen! Weltmeister ist die zur Zeit beste Mannschaft der Welt geworden!
> 
> Edith:
> der Schiri war wirklich nicht gut! Neben einem klaren Elfmeter, den er für Spanien nicht gegeben hat, sind ihm auch so einige Fehler unterlaufen und das auf beiden Seiten! Robben hätte nachdem er den Ball ins Tor geschossen hatte (nachdem Abgepfiffen wurde) vom Platz fliegen müssen. Eigentlich hätte er das schon viel früher! Allein die Anzahl an gelben Karten bei den Holländern (nämlich bis auf die beiden eingewechselten jeder) zeigt die Spanische Überlegenheit!



Selbst wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte habe ich genug Spiele gesehen um sagen zukönnen das Spanien nicht gut gespielt hat. Meiner Meinung nach haben Sie es nicht verdient Meister zusein.

Wieso hätte Spanien nen Elfmeter bekommen müssen ? Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe hat ka welcher von den Spaniern es war, im Strafraum von Holland, einem Holländer gegen das Bein getreten hat, und darauf hin ist er aufs Maul geflogen, wieso sollte sowas belohnt werden ?

Als der Tritt gegen die Brust hätte ne Rote sein müssen bei Holland aber auch diese "Revanche" wo der eine Spanier ich glaube es war "Van Bommel" da umgehaun hat.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

brauch ich einen Codec um 3D-Filme zu gucken.?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

Schonmal so eines von den komischen kleinen, länglichen schwarzen Insekten dies zu dieser Zeit gibt unter dem LCD-Bildschirm (zwischen Oberfläche und Flüssigkristallen) gehabt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

DU Armer... genau deswegen.. hab ich immer eine andere licht Quelle im Zimmer Abends... das mir ja nie so scheiss ding in den Monitor fliegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte habe ich genug Spiele gesehen um sagen zukönnen das Spanien nicht gut gespielt hat. Meiner Meinung nach haben Sie es nicht verdient Meister zusein.
> 
> Wieso hätte Spanien nen Elfmeter bekommen müssen ? Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe hat ka welcher von den Spaniern es war, im Strafraum von Holland, einem Holländer gegen das Bein getreten hat, und darauf hin ist er aufs Maul geflogen, wieso sollte sowas belohnt werden ?
> 
> Als der Tritt gegen die Brust hätte ne Rote sein müssen bei Holland aber auch diese "Revanche" wo der eine Spanier ich glaube es war "Van Bommel" da umgehaun hat.



qft

Elfer für Spanien... haha eher gelb für Xavi für diese schauspielerische Glanzleistung. So schöne Schwalben findet man sonst nur in der freien Natur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

War kein schönes Spiel, die einzigen die den Titel verdient hatten gestern waren die Deutschen...aber die werden ja auch nicht Spieler des Turniers, auch wenn Schweinsteiger es am meisten verdient hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin am grübeln ob ich ne HD5770 schieße...110&#8364; incl. Hermes ist eigentlich perfekt, und da ich ja über 100&#8364; für ne 4870 nachgedacht hatte... -.-

Edit:
Wir wollen bei den roten Karten doch bitte nicht die Szene vergessen, bei der Robben alleine aufs Tor zurannte und ihm Puyol von hinten in die Beine ging...Robben ist weitergelaufen, aber dadurch konnte er den Ball nicht mehr richtig kontrollieren -> Rot wegen Verhinderung einer klaren Torchance.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Dann lieber die HD5770. Aber HERMES? :S


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann lieber die HD5770. Aber HERMES? :S



Jo Hermes...so wills der Typ verschicken, vermutlich ist Hermesshop näher als Post...würd dann glaub ich aber auch die 2,90 für DHL versicherten Versand opfern..^^


----------



## Ogil (12. Juli 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Schonmal so eines von den komischen kleinen, länglichen schwarzen Insekten dies zu dieser Zeit gibt unter dem LCD-Bildschirm (zwischen Oberfläche und Flüssigkristallen) gehabt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja - diese "Thunderflies" sind hier schon seit ein paar Jahren eine Plage und offensichtlich haben sie es nun auch nach D. geschafft. Vor 2 Jahren oder so hab ich mal einen Monitor auseinander gebaut um das Viehzeug zu entfernen - aber leider hat es nicht lang gedauert, bis wieder welche drin waren. Und der Monitor sah dann auch ein wenig mitgenommen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztlich kann man nicht viel dagegen machen - wenn Du Klimaanlage hast: Hochdrehen. Das schreckt sie ab. Aber sonst...


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

@Fala DHL versichert sind glaub 6,90 für diese Gewichtsklasse. Keine Ahnung, was Hermes da haben will. Lieber zahl ich mehr und hab dafür ne zuverlässige, schnelle Lieferung als dass ich mich ewig mit Hermes rumkrachen muss. :S


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

Ist eh vorbei, es hat sich jemand schneller entschieden als ich...
Ich überleg eh, ob ich mir nicht lieber nen Laptop hol demnächst...zocken tu ich nicht so viel und Mobilität ist einfach wichtiger^^
Nun aber erstmal bei der Arbeit, bis denne.


----------



## muehe (12. Juli 2010)

puh lange im Keller gepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis 4.00 Uhr C&C Generals mal wieder gezockt 

beim Goldenen Ball haben sie es sich aber leicht gemacht einfach die anderen mit 5 Toren


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Ist halt die FIFA...
Wobei Forlán schon die beste Entscheidung war.
Aber who cares, der beste Mann heißt Thomas Müller und hat Goldenen Schuh + die Trophäe für den besten Nachwuchsspieler und ne Bronze Medallie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Nice! <3 Amazon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hello from Amazon.com.
> 
> We're sorry for the delay in shipping the order youplaced on July 11 2010. We have good news -- the order is now being shipped!


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Wobei Özil auch nicht gerade schlecht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Amazon Shipping Text



Quote Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nice! <3 Amazon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bad Company?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Naw, Bad Company kommt aus UK. 
In den USA musste ich nur leider Eureka Season 3.5 bestellen, weil es das sonst nirgendwo gibt... blöder Region Code 1 :/


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein 3D-Film... ein kurzer kurzfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 | von einem Kumpel.
Der ist in einer .iso verpackt.
Wie kann ich den mit dem 3D-Vision Player von nVidia öffnen?
Hab die iso mit Daemon Tools gemountet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Wie so willst du unbedingt 3D filme schauen... die paar effect kann man sich auch sparen....


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wobei Özil auch nicht gerade schlecht war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Özil war total überhypet. Er hat gegen Australien ein gutes Spiel gemacht, gegen England passabel und gegen Argentinien gut gespielt. Alles andere war schlecht bis scheiße. Besonders defensiv ist Özil nicht zu gebrauchen. Er geht keinem Ball hinterher, den er verliert, er ist zweikampfschwach, trabt nur zurück wenn der Gegner in Ballbesitz ist statt wie alle anderen auch nach hinten zu rennen oder zu sprinten. Özil in der Rückwärtsbewegung, oder wie es bei ihm ist stehen bleiben und später hinterhertraben, regt mich jedes Mal auf. Der Mann ist kein David Villa oder Christiano Ronaldo der sich sowas erlauben kann. Selbst ein Messi arbeitet anständig nach hinten.

Für mich hätte es Schweinsteiger durchaus verdient gehabt, aber angesichts der Nominierungen war klar dass er keine Auszeichnung bekommt. Leider.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

@Sam  kp. Ich will einfach gucken ob das gut aussieht.

Hat einer eine Idee?.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

die Antwort steht doch in der Meldung... es geht net wegen dem "DVD länderCode" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, ich steh grade vor einer schweren Entscheidung. Ich hab ungefähr 45 - 50€ zur Verfügung um mir ein neues Headset zu kaufen. Bislang hatte ich das Creative Fatal1ty, jemand sonst noch Ideen? :>


Creative HS-950 um 35 euro ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

Unlösbarer Mythos: Warum zum Teufel ist die Standardversion von Bad Company teuerer als die Limited die mehr bietet als die Standardversion?

Edit: Achja, die Limited für PC ist ausverkauft, jetzt zahlt man 45 Euro für das Spiel, ich hab 32 bei Release bezahlt :>


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Was bietet die Limited denn mehr?
Ich hab für meine normale 20 Pfund (24 Euro) gezahlt. 

Und gerade seh ich dass Metro 2033 gerade mal 9 (!) Pfund bei Amazon UK kostet. WTF?


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was bietet die Limited denn mehr?
> Ich hab für meine normale 20 Pfund (24 Euro) gezahlt.
> 
> Und gerade seh ich dass Metro 2033 gerade mal 9 (!) Pfund bei Amazon UK kostet. WTF?



Die Limited hat einen Bonuscode drin der von Anfang an schon mehrer Features freischaltet.



> *4 freischaltbare Features für Militärfahrzeuge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Hm nja, werd schon auch ohne überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Juli 2010)

und da kann ma nix machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm nja, werd schon auch ohne überleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, das Zeug ist nicht total wichtig, die besten Features muß man sowieso freispielen. Aber die Alternativen Waffen und die Pistole sind für den Anfang genial ^^


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Meh... warum kriegt man das Edifier 330D nur in weiß günstig? Die schwarze Variante ist immer deutlich teurer, meist ~20&#8364;. Wenn mans überhaupt bekommt. Was soll das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestell ichs eben in weiß... :X

Nur bei hifishop24 kriegt mans für den gleiche Preis wie das weiße, aber die sind beide halt schon wieder knapp 10&#8364; teurer als bei hardwareversand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Weiss schaut eben huebscher aus.

Andrer Name ist den wohl auch nicht eingefallen ;p





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Die am stärksten übertaktete GTX460 von Gainward nennt sich GLH. Ausgeschrieben: Goes Like Hell.
Na, wenn das nicht kreativ ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habs jetzt doch bei Hifishop24 bestellt. Die könnens direkt liefern, im Gegensatz zur hardwareversand und ich spare dabei noch 2 Euro Versand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie sehr amuesant wie sich manche hier im Forum ueber die Hitze in Deutschland beklagen (:

Zwar habe Ich in meinem Zimmer eine Klimaanlage und mein Rechner wird so nie heiss werden, aber in Deutschland war es so auch nicht der Fall gewesen. Zwar wurde der Rechner etwas lauter, weil die Luefter mehr gedreht haben. Aber das die Grafikkarte den Geist dann aufgibt, ist mir noch nie vorgekommen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Fertig PC... sind sehr schlecht gekühlt da wunder mich nix^^


----------



## Ogil (12. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur das - ich denke das Hauptproblem sind Rechner, die seit vielleicht 2 Jahren laufen, nie sauber gemacht wurden und wo dann nun ein staubueberzogener Gammel-Luefter versucht gegen die Ueberhitzung anzukaempfen...


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Fertig PC... sind sehr schlecht gekühlt da wunder mich nix^^



Das ergibt iwie keinen Sinn, auf wen bezieht sich das ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Das ergibt iwie keinen Sinn, auf wen bezieht sich das ?



Window Fertig Pc's, MAC weis ich net werden aber wohl kaum besser gekühlt sein.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Window Fertig Pc's, MAC weis ich net werden aber wohl kaum besser gekühlt sein.



Laut Paini werden Macs auch recht Warm bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

MAC's sind nicht so stark Hitzeanfaellig wie jetzt ein normaler Desktop Rechner. Da das Aluminium immer kalt ist, wenn man es anfaesst und nur im Betrieb warm wird. Und dabei schalten sich die Luefter ein. Von einer hohen Umgebungstemperatur sind MAC's eigentlich nicht betroffen. Zwar wird der iMac an dem Luftschlitz der Oberseite ziemlich heiss, bleibt aber trotzdem leise. Das MacBook Pro eben so.

Den Mac mini hoert man so ueberhaupt nicht und laeuft eigentlich 24/7 und beim anfassen ist keine hohe Temperatur bemerkbar. 

Eben so bei anderen MAC's kann Ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sie bei einer hoher Temperatur sehr warm und laut werden. Sie sind schon sehr gut gekuehlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Warm werden Macs sicherlich, ist ja auch keine andere Hardware drin. Allerdings hat ein Mac einen großen Vorteil: Er kann sein Aluminiumgehäuse zur Wärmeableitung einsetzen. Davon abgesehen sind die Dinger wirklich 1a konstruiert. Da kann man imo nicht meckern. Das ist alles aufeinander abgestimmt. Heiß laufen im Sinne von crasht, weils zu heiß ist oder gar Hardware die den Hitzetod stirbt kann ich mir bei Macs nicht vorstellen. Dass die Bauteile Windows-PC-ähnliche Temperaturen erreichen ist ja nix schlimmes sondern völlig normal.

Edit: Ich suche zum Geburtstag meiner Großmutter ein günstiges PrePaid-Handy. Die Dame wird 81, würde also bitten dass das berücksichtigt wird. Geht nur darum, dass sie erreichbar ist wenn sie unterwegs/im Urlaub ist bzw. auch umgekehrt auch uns erreichen kann. Muss nicht technisch das neueste oder gar ein Smartphone sein. Hauptsache ein großes Display und keine friemlich kleinen Tasten.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Klasse, der Hund meine Oma hat nen Hitzschlag, der liegt jetzt bei mir im Keller am Boden mit nem Nassen Tuch über den Körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Tjo, Hunde sollte man soweit möglich bei dem Wetter auch schonen. Die können nicht schwitzen und das Hecheln, dass sie als einzigen Temperaturausgleich haben ergibt nen noch größeren Wasserverlust als wenn das Viech so schwitzen würde, wie wir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr von dem hier: 

```
http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0[/url],4855,2963-_17601-0-9860;CNC-0,00.html
```

bzw. 

```
https://service.o2online.de/portal/?$part=Productcatalog.content.detailView&hardwareId=4531%20000357%2000&commercializationId=NewCustomerWebshopPrepaid&tariffId=O-LOO-H-XXX
```

?

Edit: Ich sehe ja aktuell O² vorn, rein vom Tarif. Die 7 Euro Anschaffungskosten machens nicht aus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Der erst link geht net... ^^ 

aber beim 2.. nokia bäää wäre nicht so Telefon mit Grossen Tasten praktischer? Z.b so was http://www.senioren-handy.info/seniorenhandy-telme-c121/83.html


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Oma ist nur alt, nicht senil oder blind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub die wischt mir eine, wenn ich mit so nem Teil ankomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie hat auch ihre Digitalkamera verstanden. Da versteht sie n handelsübliches Handy auch. 
Will halt nur n passabe großes Display haben. Weißt ja wie das mit den Augen im Alter ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das n Nokia ist oder nicht ist prinzipiell eigentlich egal. Die Ansprüche sind nicht groß. Es geht primär ums telefonieren und dort nehmen die sich alle nix.

Edit: So, jetzt sollte es passen. Einfach kopieren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Wusste ich docht net, meine Oma ist auch etwa 82... und einfach sagen wir alt^^ 
Kauf ihr dann noch Iphone 4G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der erst link geht immer noch net.. kommt immer 404 Error bla bla ^^
aber sonst würde ich sagen, nimm einfach das was dir am besten gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Sicher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll ja simpel bleiben und mehr als telefonieren können, Quasi so "notfallmäßig", muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

OMG, ich kann nicht mehr, ich finds so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Family Guy ftw


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Bird ist the word! 

Was anderes, das mindestens genauso epic ist - unsere gute alte deutsche Bahn hat doch immer wieder neue interessante Bonusangebote... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Ein Zug der 13:37 losfährt und ne russische Sauna hat, was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

JETZT!

Der neue ICE noch schneller, noch komfortabler und ja.. also. Die Schienen sind zwar noch nicht dafuer ausgelegt und  ja. Eigentlich doch nichts neues.

Die BAHN hat es schon drauf.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Dafür fallen die Klimaanlagen aus und Leute kollabieren bei über 50°C im Zug. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Jop, ich Verklag gleich die Bahn, wegen Menschen Folter in den Zügen.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j09uUZyez18&feature=related

hahaha
Das is so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dafür fallen die Klimaanlagen aus und Leute kollabieren bei über 50°C im Zug. :S



Da sind die Leute aber auch selber schuld, wenn ich merke es wird zu warm und ich halte die Hitze nicht aus, dann steige ich eben aus.
Aber nein es braucht ja immer einen Schuldigen weil man selbst nicht denken kann; wenn der Zug brennt bleibt man auch solange sitzen bis einem gesagt wird dass man raus soll.


----------



## Erz1 (12. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da sind die Leute aber auch selber schuld, wenn ich merke es wird zu warm und ich halte die Hitze nicht aus, dann steige ich eben aus.
> Aber nein es braucht ja immer einen Schuldigen weil man selbst nicht denken kann; wenn der Zug brennt bleibt man auch solange sitzen bis einem gesagt wird dass man raus soll.



Da hat jemand genau das geschrieben, was ich gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW.. erster Tag des Ferienjobes vorbei - Fazit: Während alle anderen in Flensburg heftiges Gewitter hatten, hatte ich 80km südlich schönen Sonnenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da sind die Leute aber auch selber schuld, wenn ich merke es wird zu warm und ich halte die Hitze nicht aus, dann steige ich eben aus.
> Aber nein es braucht ja immer einen Schuldigen weil man selbst nicht denken kann; wenn der Zug brennt bleibt man auch solange sitzen bis einem gesagt wird dass man raus soll.



Nunja, wenn aber ne durchsage kommt, dass man nicht anhalten kann weil man mitten auf der strecke is und der nächste bahnhof 30min entfernt ist wirds da schon kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

"Der 13:37 Zug mit Russischer Sauna ist gerade eingetroffen alles einsteigen. Im hinteren Teil haben wir Unterhaltungs Angebote mit unseren russischen Mitarbeiters, Wie etwa Roulett oder "Weiß du wie Blei schmeckt?"!"



Erz1 schrieb:


> BTW.. erster Tag des Ferienjobes vorbei - Fazit: Während alle anderen in Flensburg heftiges Gewitter hatten, hatte ich 80km südlich schönen Sonnenschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer will denn bei dem Wetter Sonnenschein haben ? Ich will Gewitter das die Bäume bersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blut schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn aber ne durchsage kommt, dass man nicht anhalten kann weil man mitten auf der strecke is und der nächste bahnhof 30min entfernt ist wirds da schon kritisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo und du stehst dann da, "Scheiße ist das warm, was ist, was, was ist das, *kipp um*". und im Hintergrund die Durchsage, wir haben das Ziel in 13 Minuten 37 Sekunden erreicht, wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da sind die Leute aber auch selber schuld, wenn ich merke es wird zu warm und ich halte die Hitze nicht aus, dann steige ich eben aus.
> Aber nein es braucht ja immer einen Schuldigen weil man selbst nicht denken kann; wenn der Zug brennt bleibt man auch solange sitzen bis einem gesagt wird dass man raus soll.



Gut, dass nen ICE in jedem Kaff hält. Außerdem war der Zug absolut überfüllt. Da kippst du schnell mal um, wenn du nicht grad nen Six-Pack Wasser dabei hast. Davon abgesehen ist es einfach ne Frechheit, DASS es passiert und man dann noch den Bahnsprecher hört der meint "3 von 2000 Zügen hatten Probleme, also laufen 1997 ohne Probleme". Dass das eben nicht so ist kam heute wieder in den Nachrichten. Die Bahn hat dafür zu sorgen, dass ich ohne Probleme an mein Ziel komme. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, dass ich als Kunde zwischendrin aussteigen muss damit ich nicht mit nem Kreislaufkollaps zusammenbreche, weil die Bahn nicht in der Lage ist für technisch einwandfreie Züge zu sorgen?


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Also Ich mein. Lufthansa kann so seine Arbeit auch nicht machen. Zwar haben Flugzeuge ein ganz anderes System, dort liegen 3 Leitungen im Flugzeug. Falls ggf. mal eine ausfaellt, das eine andere anspringt. Aber Ich weis nicht wie die Zuegen aufgebaut sind. Ob da wirklich nur das Noetigste eingebaut ist und das wars. 

Aber finde es eine Frechheit ueberhaupt das in Mund zunehmen, dass 3 von 2000 Zuegen Probleme hatten. Warum muss denn immer erst was passieren, das dann erst was gemacht wird.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit Leitungen zu tun. Ich vermute die Klimaanlagen waren entweder unterdimensioniert oder schlecht gewartet. Vielleicht sogar beides. Wenn die Klimaanlage versagt, versagt sie halt. Redundante Klimasysteme wirst du in Zügen eigentlich nicht finden. In Flugzeugen sieht es anders aus. In 11km Höher herrschen nunmal tiefste Minustemperaturen, da ist so ne Klimaanlage direkt überlebenswichtig.


----------



## Rethelion (12. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich vermute die Klimaanlagen waren entweder unterdimensioniert oder schlecht gewartet.



Und wie wäre es, dass die Klimaanlagen einfach zu heiss wurden und deshalb ausgestiegen sind? Schließlich haben wir momentan eine Mordshitze und wenn die Anlagen generell Probleme hätten, dann wäre davon auch mehr bekannt. Bei uns im Serverraum ist von gestern auf heute auch eine Klima ausgefallen.
So wie die Medien und div. Leute drüber reden könnte man meinen, dass die Züge ständig entgleisen und täglich Leute beim Zugfahren sterben. Solche Leute sollten dann meiner Meinung nach auch mit dem Auto fahren, dann gibt es nichts mehr zu meckern.


Btw. wenn ich mit dem Auto von der Arbeit heimfahre hab ich sicher auch an die 50°C, und das ohne Klima.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Als hätten wir in Mitteleuropa zum ersten Mal über 30°C. Die Dinger haben einfach so konstruiert zu sein, dass sie 40°C Außentemperatur, bestenfalls 45°C mitmachen. Alles andere ist unverantwortlich. Natürlich kostet eine die von -40°C bis +40°C einwandfrei arbeitet mehr Geld als eine die nur +30°C überlebt. Dann sind wir wieder beim Kostenpunkt. Kommt halt davon, wenn Staatskonzerne privatisiert werden...

Selbst wenn man weiß, dass die Anlagen diese Temperaturen nicht verkraften dann muss ich doch in der Lage sein darauf zu reagieren. Beispielsweise die Züge weniger stark auszulasten und stattdessen einen mehr fahren zu lassen. Das mag zur Verzögerungen führen, aber lieber warte ich bei 35°C 10min länger als dass ich dann bei 55°C im Zug zusammenbreche. Allein die Tatsache, dass Menschen aus einem Zug mit defekter Klimaanlage in einen anderen gesetzt werden der vollkommen überfüllt ist und EBENFALLS Probleme mit der Klimaanlage hat ist ein Armutszeugnis für die DB. Für den Preis den man zahlt möchte man auch halbwegs komfortabel ankommen. Von Hannover bis Bielefeld in einem völlig überfüllten ICE zu stehen gehört da nicht dazu...

Nebenbei darf ich mal tagesschau.de zitieren:


> In den modernen ICE-Zügen lassen sich die Fenster nicht öffnen. Schon im Hitze-Sommer 2003 brachen bei dem damals recht neuen ICE 3 die Klimaanlagen regelmäßig zusammen. Es gab Probleme mit Luftfiltern, die schnell verschmutzten und so verstopften, so dass die Klimaanlage erst weiter hochfuhr und sich dann abschaltete.






> Die Hitze-Probleme in Zügen der Deutschen Bahn gingen jedoch offenbar über die drei ICE-Fälle vom Samstag hinaus. Das "Westfalen-Blatt" schreibt unter Berufung auf die Bahn, es habe an dem heißen Wochenende insgesamt in mindestens zehn der 252 ICE-Züge Probleme mit der Klimaanlage gegeben.



Das sind bei weitem keine Einzelfälle, aufgrund der extremen Bedingungen. Besonders nicht, weil man seit 2003 schon davon wusste. Das sind SIEBEN Jahre in denen man ohne weiteres hätte an dem Problem arbeiten und es beheben lassen können.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Güte.

Ich will BFBC2 MP testen, spiele mit nem Acc von jmd anderen. Server Browser, ich suche nach Servern, aber das Spiel findet entweder garkeine, oder hängt sich jedes mal auf, was fürn Scheiß soll'n das sein ?


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2010)

_Ist bei Noobs halt so :>

gogo TS? :<_


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist bei Noobs halt so :>
> 
> gogo TS? :<_



Nope ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gehört das die Klimaanlage iwie von Schmutz oder so verstopft war. 
-> Schlecht gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whatever... bei mir stürmts, yay!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Neues Liebings Game, http://www.chip.de/downloads/Super-Mario-Bros.-X_43219002.html Seit es so warm ist bleiben irgend wie die kunden aus. :/ egal mehr zeit zum zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Jetzt habe ich ne Stunde BC2 gespielt und ich finde das Game einfach nur Scheiße.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Begründung?


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr mal sehr lachen wollt - http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/iPhone-4-Bugs-Die-13-groessten-Patzer-und-ihre-Loesung-Galerie_43637843.html


Achtung ! Schutzfolien auf dem Handy sind die schlimmsten Bugs überhaupt.


Es lebe Chip und deren Professionalität.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Was für ne Begründung ?

Die Waffen sehen absolut Scheiße aus, das Sprinten nervt mich, man kann sich nicht hinlegen, muss Ducken gedrückt halten, alle campen nur mit irgendwelchen Snipern, läufst woher, boom, ein Schuss biste tot.

Die Serversuche ist fürn Arsch, egal Welche Klasse ich nehme, nur die Sniper (die auch beschissen aus sieht) und dieses Plastik Alienware MG sind anders, sonst hat man 10 Gewehre und Schrotflinten die entweder fast alle gleiche Stats haben oder genau das was man nicht braucht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub du bist echt besser beraten bei MW2 The Kiddy Multiplayer Game Nummer 1 zu bleiben. 

- Wenn ich spiele schaue ich net auf die Waffen. dahabe ich in BC 2 besser zu tun. 
- Das mit dem Sniper Tija... Deckung zu Deckung? wer gerade raus rennt ist leichtes Sniper Ziel.
- Das du für Probleme mit der Server suche hast ist mir ein Rätsel. 
- Das man sich nicht hinlegen kann why? 

Nun ja darum ist das spiel auch net gleich Scheisse... dazu muss ich sagen immer noch besser als MW2.

jeder seine Meinung aber 1 Stunden spielen=Spiele ist scheisse naja...


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Woher soll ich wissen warum man sich nicht hinlegen kann ?

Ich starte, laufe los zu so nem Haus, tot, spawne 10 Sekunden später, laufe woanders her, tot. Das nervt noch mehr als in MW2.

Ob ich 1 Stunde oder 1 Tag spiele, ich möchte in einem Spiel auch vor ran kommen, wie soll ich das wenn ich kaum wen töten kann.

Ich weiß nicht was MW2 damit zutun hat, wenn ich mir nen Urteil über BC2 mache, da ich es erst vorhatte zu kaufen, ziehe ich nicht einfach irgendetwas in den Dreck.
Ich muss knappe 15 Minuten warten bis er ir sagt 7075 Server gefunden, trotz Filter und weiß ich was.

Und wegen den Waffen, ich spiele so ein Spiel auch weil es gut aussehen sollte, klar die Spielwelt und die Freiheit + Zerstörbarkeit sind klasse, aber das ist als wenn ich mir nen Auto kaufe und sage, scheiß egal wie das Ding innen aussieht, hab andere Dinge zutun, z.B. 240 km/h fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

BC2 ist genauso ein Casualrumgebratze, wie MW2. Teamplay hilft enorm zu gewinnen, aber letztendlich gehts auch ohne. Die Waffen sind allesamt gut beherrschbar, auch wenn einige durchaus Eingewöhnungszeit benötigen bis man damit gut trifft. Beide Spiele haben ihre Macken. Ich mag BC2 weitaus mehr als MW2. Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, aber ausgerechnet Camper als Negativpunkt für BC2 aufzuführen istn bisschen bescheuert wenn man sich die MW2-Maps und das Verhalten der Spieler anschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Was das mit MW2 zu tun hat? weil du zufälliger weise 24/7 nur MW2 Spielst? darum der vergleich. 

das mit der Server liste Lieg wohl an dir, oder was auch immer bei jedem denn ich kennt ging es Problem los. 
wenn du alle 10 Sec Stirbst machst du ganz sicher was falsch... 

hätte es wenigstens noch sagen können was für Top Sound BC 2 hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, klar Camper ist jetzt nicht der negative Punkt, nur sieht man da in der Killcam wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne es ist aber nur kacke wegen der Sniper z.B. das nervt wirklich.


----------



## Erz1 (12. Juli 2010)

Nja, ich hab beides extrem gespielt und kann halt nur sagen, dass jedes von beiden seine Vorteile und so hat.
Ich finde dennoch MW2 besser ; BC2 ist auch nicht schlecht, aber die Maps sind mir zu.. einseitig und vorallem gibt es zu wenig Abwechslung was die Modi betrifft (Achtung, PS3 Sicht, keine Fanmods miteinbezogen!)


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2010)

Dass ne echte Kill-Cam fehlt nervt mich auch etwas, aber was solls. Wenn man die Maps kennt, weiß man meist direkt wo der Gegner war.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

Erz1 Abwechslung? 

Klar im Moment hat es nicht gerade viele Maps, aber durch die zerstör paar Umgebung ist jedes Schlacht anderes.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

So ne manuelle Registery-Säuberung im kleinformat wirkt wahre Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab das Gefühl mein Pc läuft auf Drogen beim Start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (12. Juli 2010)

btw, weis jemand wie man die schrift usw in MW2 auf Englisch stellt xD? und die schrift so aussehen lässt wie in den meisten Vids xD?


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Klick


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

LOL ich glaub ich Fang schon mal an zu sparren. http://www.amazon.de/Halo-Reach-Legendary-Xbox-360/dp/B003QG90EC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1279011333&sr=8-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

Nebola, das ist echt schlimm... du hast das Spiel schon negativ bewertet als du nur einen Screenshot gesehen hast. Warum hast du dir es überhaupt geholt? Ich finde MW2 auch einfach den bisher schlechtesten Shooter der produziert wurde seit Wolfenstein 3D. Trotzdem flame ich keine Kollegen zu nur weils ihnen Spaß macht. BC2 ist eben kein Spiel in dem man eben mal so richtig pwnt. Ohne gescheites Teamplay kommt man nicht weit, ohne zu wissen wie man am besten Gegner killt usw...

Und was Sniper angeht... Spiel selbst mal einen, aber auf die Art wie Sniper in dem Spiel gedacht sind > Snipe + 4x Zoom und Burst Pistole und dann rein in die Gegnermassen.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nebola, das ist echt schlimm... du hast das Spiel schon negativ bewertet als du nur einen Screenshot gesehen hast.


Die Stelle musst du mir zeigen.




Arosk schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir es überhaupt geholt?


Habe ich nicht.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

Ein Screenshot war es nicht, es war ein Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nagut, wenn es dir nicht gefällt, lass es. Ich hab noch keinen Menschen gesehen dem alles gefällt. Das wäre auch komisch wenn jedem alles gefällt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

GDATA nervt mich langsam... erst war ME2.exe eine bösartige Datei, nun die start exe von Starcraft 2... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern nen Community Patch für PES2010 installiert, damit ich da endlich die komplette Bundesliga und aktuelle Teams mit den korrekten Namen habe und AntiVir hat alle 5 exe Dateien als Virus gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Die Fehler Alarm seuche geht wohl rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Lieber einmal zu viel auf "ignorieren" geklickt, als irgendwas eingefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Fehler Alarm seuche geht wohl rum...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.hijackthi.../HJTInstall.exe

Und Log posten, am besten im Spoiler *g*

Hatte FakeAlert erst letztens, hab 2 Tage gebraucht um PC zu säubern... Neu Aufsetzen kommt bei mir nicht in Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Juli 2010)

GDATA ist da noch harmlos. Was ich aufm 2. Pc mit Kaspersky erleb is nicht mehr normal...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.hijackthi.../HJTInstall.exe
> 
> Und Log posten, am besten im Spoiler *g*


Ich glaub kaum das ich mir was eingefangen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum das ich mir was eingefangen habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machs trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Arosk, du hast mir nix zu sagen. Oo


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Arosk, du hast mir nix zu sagen. Oo



Komm schon, geht ne Minute xD

Nein, war nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vor FakeAlerts sollte man sich in Acht nehmen, die können von richtigen Viren ablenken.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Der Einzige Virus denn ich hab bist du! 

aber echt ich weis wohl was Fehlalarm ist und was net. Ich bin Schon gross und erwachsen... ich gehe net auf Youtube und suche super Hacker Programmen und Downloade sie mir dann1111111elf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir hat KIS 2010 bei der Starcraft II Beta beim Patch Loader mal ebend 104 Meldungen verursacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

ACHTUNG DU BIST VIREN VERSUCHT! 11111elf. du hast den Blizzard Virus.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

ich kann mich für starcraft2 einfach nicht begeistern...........


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Hmpf,

so hatte das gleich noch mal bei cod MW2 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-6333777/Unbenannt.png.html


----------



## Niranda (13. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr mir eine M/S-Steckdosenleiste empfehlen?


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juli 2010)

müüüüüüde. :b

hat wer gute tipps zu einen 5.1 system preis ~150&#8364; :b


----------



## Niranda (13. Juli 2010)

Logitech Z5500 xD


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> müüüüüüde. :b
> 
> hat wer gute tipps zu einen 5.1 system preis ~150€ :b



Für 150 gibts gute 2.1 Systeme, aber 5.1 zu dem Preis kann eigentlich nur Müll sein. :S
Fürn anständiges 5.1 musst du schon 280+ legen. Dafür gibts dann ein Edifier S550. Wirklich n gutes Gerät.
Wenn du 30 Euro auf deine 150 drauflegen kannst, nimm ein Edifier S530D. Das ist zwar nur 2.1, aber ich behaupte besseren Klang bekommst du für diesen Preis nicht. Wenn du nicht grad bei ebay nen Trottel erwischst der für 2 Scheine nen anständigen AVR und n paar Magnat Boxen vertickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Es ist einfach zu geil.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXHaCEhOiWU&feature=related


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2010)

_Omg..ich muss mir die Staffeln alle mal kaufen -_-_


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

kann man doch auf MTV.de gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für 150 gibts gute 2.1 Systeme, aber 5.1 zu dem Preis kann eigentlich nur Müll sein. :S
> Fürn anständiges 5.1 musst du schon 280+ legen. Dafür gibts dann ein Edifier S550. Wirklich n gutes Gerät.
> Wenn du 30 Euro auf deine 150 drauflegen kannst, nimm ein Edifier S530D. Das ist zwar nur 2.1, aber ich behaupte besseren Klang bekommst du für diesen Preis nicht. Wenn du nicht grad bei ebay nen Trottel erwischst der für 2 Scheine nen anständigen AVR und n paar Magnat Boxen vertickt.
> 
> ...



Ach. Mist. Aber wie würde es mit den Teufel Boxen aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

gibt es für 130€ nicht auch irgendein Logitech ZxXxXxX ?


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Omg..ich muss mir die Staffeln alle mal kaufen -_-_



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDyXdAf3LR0&playnext_from=TL&videos=UJT5PL9LRAU[/youtube]

The cow goes... SHAZZOOO!


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ach. Mist. Aber wie würde es mit den Teufel Boxen aussehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Teufel sind halt Brüllwürfel. Teufel hat oft, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden, zu viel Bass. Sprich sie sind sehr basslastig abgestimmt. Die Woofer sind an sich in Ordnung, aber die Satelliten sind recht schwach auf der Brust. Wenn ich mir die Teufelsets so anschaue sehe ich bei den Satelliten Plastikgehäuse. Nicht gerade hochwertig. Beim Edifier hat sogar das 60€ billige C2 schon Satelliten aus MDF, sprich Holz.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Teufel sind halt Brüllwürfel. Teufel hat oft, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden, zu viel Bass. Sprich sie sind sehr basslastig abgestimmt. Die Woofer sind an sich in Ordnung, aber die Satelliten sind recht schwach auf der Brust. Wenn ich mir die Teufelsets so anschaue sehe ich bei den Satelliten Plastikgehäuse. Nicht gerade hochwertig. Beim Edifier hat sogar das 60€ billige C2 schon Satelliten aus MDF, sprich Holz.



Kommt mir vor als ob du das sagst, was Painschkes dir gesagt hatte, nur net genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Teufel sind halt Brüllwürfel. Teufel hat oft, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden, zu viel Bass. Sprich sie sind sehr basslastig abgestimmt. Die Woofer sind an sich in Ordnung, aber die Satelliten sind recht schwach auf der Brust. Wenn ich mir die Teufelsets so anschaue sehe ich bei den Satelliten Plastikgehäuse. Nicht gerade hochwertig. Beim Edifier hat sogar das 60€ billige C2 schon Satelliten aus MDF, sprich Holz.



ok..
zuviel bass bei den toten hosen und rise against und so.. , ich weiß ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

Wie ist es damit?: Ein Logitech 2.1 System namens Z 2300 für 129€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Wie ist es damit?: Ein Logitech 2.1 System namens Z 2300 für 129€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab hier ja ein 2.1 System stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich finde, der smiley sieht voll bösartig aus O_o)
das würde ich dann bloß für den fernseher verwenden, weil ich meinen raum füllen wollte.. mit musik und auch bei bedarf dann mit filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

wer ist bösartig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #
edit: Traum: http://www.amazon.de/Bose-Lifestyle-18-Kompaktanlage/dp/B000K15E0U/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1279047344&sr=8-13


----------



## Erz1 (13. Juli 2010)

der smiley --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XDDDD, der ist komnischv dagestellt. ^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2010)

Darüber wurde hier schon stundenlang philosophiert, über den Zwinger-Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

also ich find den gut!


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Das Smartpad in der Werbung, naaaa jaaaa. Sieht er wie nen kleiner DvD Player mit Bildschirm aus.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

sau teuer = Gut = zu teuer für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2010)

_Lichking down..BÄBÄM _


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2010)

Meinst du dieses 1 und 1 Teil? Sieht grauenhaft aus... wie ein besseres Auto-Navi.

Edit : Dickes GZ paini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...amp%3Bsr%3D8-13

also ich meinte das hier 

edit: gz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2010)

_Dankööö :-)_


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Jo Esp, dieses 1 und 1 Backstein Totschläger Ding.

Und ich dachte immer das HTC HD2 wäre groß ^^


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Juli 2010)

kann einer mal auf Deutsch übersetzen... bin Stereo mäßig sehr im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Kommt mir vor als ob du das sagst, was Painschkes dir gesagt hatte, nur net genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nä. Ich hab in letzter Zeit viele Tests gelesen. Natürlich kommt auf CB Teufel immer gut weg, aber wenn man sich umschaut liest man schon öfter von basslastiger Abstimmung und unpräzisen Höhen. Wenn ich von Teufel überzeugt wäre, hätte ich kein Edifier-System bestellt dass morgen bei mir ankommen wird.

Ansonsten: Bevor man auf die Idee kommt 130&#8364; für Logitech-Schreihälse auszugeben würde ich mir nen Edifier S330D kaufen. Das ist in dieser Beziehung wesentlich besser und kostet 25% weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt anständigen 5.1 Sound gibts erst ab 250+&#8364;. Ich bin kein Junkie der nen AVR + Einzelboxen für hunderte Euro braucht, aber deswegen muss man ja keinen Müll kaufen.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie freu ich mich so gar nicht auf morgen; hab mündl. Abschlussprüfung und fühle mich total unvorbereitet...und das schlimme, meine Präsentation soll 15m dauern. Ich hab sie 3x geübt, einmal brauch ich 20m, einmal 10m und jetzt gerade 14m -.-


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Good Luck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

hat Jemand von euch Twilight schon mal gesehen? ist das reiner weiber Film? xD


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hat Jemand von euch Twilight schon mal gesehen? ist das reiner weiber Film? xD



NEIIIIIN. Kannst du als Mann ruhig rein gehen, Tun viele "Männer".


----------



## Kyragan (13. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hat Jemand von euch Twilight schon mal gesehen? ist das reiner weiber Film? xD



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8GGp_bpsng

'nuff said. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> NEIIIIIN. Kannst du als Mann ruhig rein gehen, Tun viele "Männer".


Wenn ich nur von überall höre "nein Blos nicht 2 Stunden Schlaf im kino" dachte ich frag mal hier... meine freundin will mich ins Kino zwingen, weil alle ihre Freundinen in den Ferien sind. -_-^^


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

Wuhuu...meine.Tastatur.ist.im.Arsch..Hab.heute.aus.Versehen.Wasser.drueber.gekippt.und.dachte.es.is.nichts.passiert.weils.erstmal.noch.funktionierte...jetzt.komm.ich.von.der.Arbeit.wieder.und.die.Leertaste.geht.nicht.mehr.und.die.Tasta.ist.auf.Englisches.Layout.gestellt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.an.Sam...mach.mit.ihr.den.Deal.dass.ihr.dafuer.in.Splice.geht...grossartiger,kranker.Film.


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=c8GGp_bpsng
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> ...



Ich liebe dieses Video... wie die das ewig nicht blicken.
Zeigt echt gut, was so das Zielpublikum dieser Filme ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

Wie Fala mal ebend über die Forenbreite schreibt :O


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wie Fala mal ebend über die Forenbreite schreibt :O



loel.ist.mir.gar.nicht.aufgefallen...sollte.man.die/admins.mal.auf.den.anzeigebug.hinweisen?.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juli 2010)

Kannst dir hier meine Leerzeichen kopieren, dann hast wieder welche. :>


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kannst dir hier meine Leerzeichen kopieren, dann hast wieder welche. :>



Wuhuu,danke...am Popo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juli 2010)

Mass Effect 2 ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist das? 
seitdem ist die Page auch so lahm..


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist das Ergebnis wenn Mittwochs nicht Punkt 11Uhr die Wartungarbeiten an den WoW Servern beendet werden und die Server wieder da sind^^

Leider ist dann die arme kleine mysql Datenbank auf der das Forum läuft mit den Anfragen "ein wenig" überlastet und dreht dann am Rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juli 2010)

Jo, wenn man in den "Ist heute Mittwoch und Ihr süchtigen Kacknoobs könnt nicht warten weil die Server noch Down sind" Thread guckt, steht da fast 1000 Besucher lesen dieses Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (14. Juli 2010)

sers


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juli 2010)

WINWINWIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BFBC ist eben gekommen, seltsamerweise hats auf der DVD an sich ein USK-Logo, obwohl es aus den UK kommt... naja, egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2010)

Was fürn Tag... einerseits: Mein Edifier S330D ist da! Nachher gleich mal aufbauen. Andererseits: Weil ich nett bin, bin ich der Postfrau entgegen gegangen und hab in der Hektik meinen Schlüssel vergessen und NATÜRLICH ist die Tür ins Schloss gefallen. >_>


----------



## Rethelion (14. Juli 2010)

Thöx, jetzt kann ich endlich meine Massenbestellung an neuer Hardware starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kyra: Was lernt man daraus? Niemals das Haus verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2010)

Damit zu eine Pervers auspack Orgie machen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: gerade am runterladen. :O http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/ruse/news/ruse,44756,2316314.html


----------



## Maxiking456 (14. Juli 2010)

ist das gut?


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Wie groß ist dieser BFBC-Patch denn? Ich lad seit ~ 2-3 Stunden und bin bin bei grob 1/3...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2010)

Der letzte? Knapp 900MB. War ja noch ein größerer Patch davor, keine Ahnung ob der mit integriert ist.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Hm, ich hatte irgendwas mit Version 51xxx und jetzt wird 55xxx runtergeladen, wenn ich micht recht entsinne. 
Na dann kanns ja noch eine Weile dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand von euch eine eigene Website mit .de oder .com?


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Wow... *sigh*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine Möglichkeit dass es nochmal versucht wird, der Download wird einfach abgebrochen - why ever. Ich lad das wohl besser einfach morgen früh...

@Sora - leider nicht :/


----------



## Erz1 (14. Juli 2010)

hatte ich auch auf der ps3, nach 9 stunden patches ziehen -.- xd bei 99% -.-

//edit 
spielt wer e-gitarre oder hat?


----------



## Nebola (14. Juli 2010)

Hier geht die Welt unter, dass ist wirklich heftig hier im Moment. Blitze, Wind wien Orkan und Regen wie im Amazonas :O


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Joah, ist auch ziemlich rot bei der Untwetterzentrale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need auch...


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2010)

Wollt grad mal schaun, was ich so an Kabeln bestellen muss um alles anständig wieder ins Case zu basteln. 
Will auf jeden Fall alles so gut wie möglich verstecken, damit es so clean wie möglich ist. Hat jemand ne Idee was für Kabellängen ich für den Spaß in etwa brauche? Case ist das Asgard. Es sind 2 kleinere Aussparungen vorhanden, durch die ich die Kabel legen will. Scheint allerdings ziemlich eng zu sein. Hat da wer schon Erfahrung mit dem Asgard? Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor den Dremel anzusetzen. :S
Zu verlegen ist im Prinzip alles, sprich S-ATA, 24-Pin, 4-Pin, 2x 6Pin und wohl auch noch Lüfterkabel für 3 Fans (2 vorn, 1 hinten).
Ich hoffe ich krieg den zweiten Fan phne Probleme in die 5.25" Bay rein, theoretisch sollte es passen. Ich hatte eh vor Entkopplungen (EKL Case Spätzle) zu verwenden, da wird eh nochn bisschen Spielraum sein. 

Ansonsten hab ich schon geschaut, wo ich die Kabel bestelle. Wird wohl auf aquatuning oder ac-shop hinauslaufen. Die haben so einiges und das auch in anständigen Längen.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> spielt wer e-gitarre oder hat?


Jup, ich spiele noch.


----------



## Erz1 (14. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Jup, ich spiele noch.



gibts da gute gitarren oder namen irgendwie was, worin ich mich richten kann?
mein birthday nähert sich und will nicht mehr konzertgitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Hast du eine Preisvorstellung?^^

Edit.
Welche Musikrichtung wird bevorzugt?
Wie würdest dich persönlich einschätzen (Anfänger,Fortgeschritten,etc)?


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Jup, ich spiele noch.



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls es um E-Gitarren geht, schau dir auf jeden Fall mal Ibanez an - die bauen wirklich super Gitarren, für so ziemlich jedes Budget.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Das wäre auch meine Empfehlung für niedrieges und mittleres Preissegment, aber im hohen Preisbereich findest deutlich bessere Sachen!

Edit. Und gerade vorm Gitarrenkauf sollte man erstmal einige Gitarren (selber) anspielen.

Edit2. Noch paar weitere Fragen: Hast du schon einen Verstärker? Wenn du alleine zu Hause spielen willst, reicht eine (kleine) Combo egtl. aus. Wenn du im Proberaum bzw. mit anderen Leuten spielen willst, brauchst da in den meisten Fällen schon ein Topteil + Boxen.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Klar, kommt drauf an _wie _hoch das Budget ist. Für ein paar tausend Euro würde ich auch was anderes kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (14. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hast du eine Preisvorstellung?^^
> 
> Edit.
> Welche Musikrichtung wird bevorzugt?
> Wie würdest dich persönlich einschätzen (Anfänger,Fortgeschritten,etc)?



Ja, wegen Birthday und so krieg ich max. 200&#8364; raus. :b zumindest was ich abstauben kann von Verwandtschaft, Rest wird dann zubezahlt, aber 200&#8364; sind so Richtlinie.
Musikrichtung eher was härteres alà Toten Hosen und sooow. aber ich kann eh nicht zuviel mehr. -.- hab knapp 1 jahr nichts mehr gemacht gehabt.. -.-

Wo kann ich denn anspielen, hier im Norden gibt es einen Gitarrenladen und der gehört nen Klassenkameraden und da sind nicht gerade viele.. -.-
Alles nicht vorhanden, wie gesagt - Konzertgitarre älteres Modell gehabt.. :s


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Stellt sich jetzt noch die Frage, ob du einen Verstärker hast? Sonst könnte es seehr knapp werden, um was gescheites zu finden.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Hm, da könntest du dir mal die Ibanez Jumpstart-Kits anschauen - da ist auch ein Verstärker dabei, und die Gitarren sind auf jeden Fall brauchbar und sehr gut für den Anfang. 

Einen Hersteller den ich auch sehr interessant finde, ist BC Rich. Die Draco sieht z.B. einfach epic aus, auch wenn die etwas teurer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider hatte ich da noch keine in der Hand, aber die haben auch sehr schicke Gitarren um den Preis rum... evtl. kannst du in einem Laden mal ein paar ausprobieren?

Edit : Btw, der Sturm der vorhin bei dir war kommt jetzt wohl zu uns, Nebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

B.C. Rich Gitarren gerade im niedrigen (mittleren) Preissegment sind absoluter Schrott!

Ein Musicstore gibt es in deiner Nähe nicht oder?^^


----------



## Erz1 (14. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt noch die Frage, ob du einen Verstärker hast? Sonst könnte es seehr knapp werden, um was gescheites zu finden.
> 
> Ein Musicstore gibt es in deiner Nähe nicht oder?^^



Ja, eben nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scheiß Kuhdorf hier oben xD


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte da leider noch keine in der Hand, aber sie sehen teilweise sehr schick aus. 

Schade, wenn die billigeren nicht so toll sind :/


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du Glück hast, gibbet da erst ab 600-800€ was netteres :>


----------



## Nebola (14. Juli 2010)

Hehe, gute Abkühlung, hier sinds seitdem 10 grad weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Hmh, die Draco kostet ja ~ 900 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich muss die mir einfach mal anschauen, ohne selber einen Eindruck davon zu haben will ich mal nicht darüber mutmaßen.


----------



## Erz1 (14. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wenn du Glück hast, gibbet da erst ab 600-800€ was netteres :>



Means..? Ich konn nicht hin mit meinen 200€? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, die Verarbeitung bei billigeren B.C Rich Gitarren ist einfach miserabel! Da kannst du auch die 1€ Gitarren auf Ebay kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2010)

Nein, ich glaube das war auf BC Rich bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die billigeren Ibanez sind auf jeden Fall ok für den Preis, finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

@Erz1 
Das war noch auf BC Rich bezogen.

Für 200&#8364; würde sich höchstens nur so ein Starterkit lohnen. Schau dir da ma wie gesagt Ibanez an, Yamaha könntest auch ma anschauen. Evtl. Epiphone (?) kenn da nur paar ganz nette, die dann auch mehrere 1000&#8364; kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit. Bei Ibanez hat man egtl. immer ne ganz gute Verarbeitung. 
Ein Beispiel: Klick lässt sich super bespielen, Top-Verarbeitung, bloß die Tonabnehmer (PU) sind da eher bescheiden, aber wenn du die beispielsweise auswechelst, hast du eine richtig gute Gitarre!


----------



## Erz1 (14. Juli 2010)

man. jetzt bin ich heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möchte eigentlich gleich anfangen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nja. morgen. -.- gute nacht, wieder um 5.00 uhr aufstehen und laaaange arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok ; rest sehe ich mir morgen an, danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du doch noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten hast paar Gitarren anzuspielen, dann achte erstmal darauf, dass die Gitarre sich in deinen Händen gut bespielen lässt (angenehmes Gefühl; Halsdicke,-breite, Abstand zu den unterschiedlichen Saiten), der Sound passabel ist, dann ob der Hals gerade ist; ob die Gitarre bundrein ist; und sonst halt egtl Mechanik und Holz, aber da wirste wahrscheinlich bei dem Preis auch nicht unbedingt das beste erwarten können..^^


----------



## Xerivor (14. Juli 2010)

Die E-Gitarren mit Verstärker für 150 Euro usw. kann man alle in die Tonne kloppen von Ibanez oder sonst was... nen annehmbar guter Verstärker kostet schon 100 Euro und 'ne annehmbar gute Gitarre ab 150 aufwärts... für 200 Euro bekommt man schon was gescheides von Ibanez.

Kommt drauf an wenn du wirklich vorhast Gitarre richtig zu lernen würd ich mir erstmal 'nen vernünftigen Verstärker für 100 Euro + von Custom oder so kaufen und erst mal eine "schrott" Gitarre für na sagen wir 80 Euro.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Ich würds eher andersrum machen. Wenn die Gitarre schrott ist, lernt man langsamer und das Spielgefühl ist auch bescheiden. Natürlich ist der Sound dann häufig Müll, je nachdem was für ein Sound gewollt ist.

Meine erste E-Gitarre hat glaub ich auch 150€ gekostet, Verstärker 100€.

Die Startersets allgemein kenn ich net, aber die billigeren Gitarren von Ibanez, waren für den Preis auch schon "gut".


----------



## Xerivor (14. Juli 2010)

Ja habe wie du mit ner Gitarre für ~ 100 Euro gestartet und Verstärker für 100 Euro .. und bin damit um einiges besser weggekommen als ein Kollege mit seinem Starterkit für 150 Euro... 
Naja auf den Sound kommts nun erstmal nicht wirklich an finde ich... 

Ibanez liefert ohne zweifel eine top Qualität .. bestellen würd ich bei musicstore top laden rufen sogar an wegen einem Plektrum ( war bei mir so ging um die Farbe..lol) 
die Gitarren werden "getestet" *hust* wie sie das machen und obs was bringt dazu kann ich mich nicht äußern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nochmal zum Starterkit die Verstärker sind meistens Rotz und die Gitarre noch dazu mag vllt. noch ausnahmen geben aber von einem Verstärker der so groß ist wie ein Schuhkarton kann man auch nichts erwarten....


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, dann wie gesagt die 200€ lieber in ne etwas bessere Gitarre investieren, als nen etwas "besseren" Verstärker zu Beginn, wobei 50-70€ fürn Verstärker wär schon bissel knapp.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.aquatunin...7f9215fe6c612b8


Ganz schön teuer der Spaß, besonders wenn ich dann noch 20&#8364; fürn DVD-Brenner drauflege. Ich halt das IDE-Ding einfach net mehr aus. :S
Wenns günstiger wäre, wärs natürlich toll... :S
Naja wenn ich die ungesleevten Kabel nehme komm ich letztendlich nen 10er günstiger raus, so wie ich das sehe aber dann sag ich mir wieder "wenn, dann richtig" und zum selbst sleeven hab ich tbh gar keine Lust. :X
Das heißt, wenn ichs selbst machen tät, eben mit MDPC-X Sleeve, dann nicht vor Mitte August weil ich sonst ewig ohne PC da sitze und eher werd ich das MacBook net kriegen. :E


Bei conrad ists auch nicht billiger, Reichelt und diverse "Kabel-Shops" haben nicht alles, was ich brauche. Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes über. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (15. Juli 2010)

noch wer munter ?


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2010)

Bisschen


----------



## Einsam (15. Juli 2010)

ich wart immer noch biss es kälter wird (


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Juli 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> ich wart immer noch biss es kälter wird (




Ich auch zumindest unter 30 Grad


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2010)

Scheiß die Wand an...geht nie abends mit hübschen Mädels weg wenn ihr am nächsten Morgen eine Fahrstunde habt -.-
Man kriegt eindeutig zu viel ausgegeben, auch als Begleiter o.0


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Oh yay, meine WD-Platte ist dabei abzurauchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Zeigt HDTune schon defekte Sektoren an oder woran hast du das festgestellt?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

POST dauert fast ne halbe Minute, Grub überlegt sich auch ewig ob er was machen soll und geht dann meisstens in den Rescue Mode... 


Weil die WD laufend Geräusche macht als würde sie sich ein- und ausschalten hab ich sie mal abgesteckt -> POST geht wieder instant, Grub macht aber logischerweise trotzdem nichts (weil die Disk ja beides mal fehlt).

HDTune lass ich jetzt mal durchlaufen.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2010)

Jemand will nicht das du BFBC2 spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Nebola sabotiert schon die Festplatten hier *g*


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Das sind auf jeden Fall Anzeichen für nen Defekt. Lass einfach mal HDTUne laufen. Dauert aber ne ganze Weile, bis das durch ist.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

BFBC ist auf der anderen Platte, Nebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn du kein OS mehr zum laufen hast bringt dir das herzlich wenig.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Ist aber nicht der Fall, manchmal klappts eben schon (nach dem 20. Versuch, nachdem ich die Platte ein paar mal an- und abgesteckt hab).
Ich bin ja gerade an dem Rechner und kann auch auf die WD-Platte zugreifen...

Der QuickScan hat schonmal nichts gefunden, jetzt lass ich noch den richtigen durchlaufen.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> BFBC ist auf der anderen Platte, Nebo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, bin bin ich froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arosk, klar, ich habe Sam Fischer losgeschickt er soll sich mal drum kümmern, aber auf den ist auch kein verlass mehr.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Na, bin bin ich froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komisch, von dem hätte man mindestens erwartet das die Platte kaputt ist. Ich hätte eher gedacht das der ganze PC dabei draufgeht.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Komisch, von dem hätte man mindestens erwartet das die Platte kaputt ist. Ich hätte eher gedacht das der ganze PC dabei draufgeht.



"Hö wo geht denn dieses Festplatte an ?, egal meine 9 mm macht das schon"


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Arosk, klar, ich habe Sam Fischer losgeschickt er soll sich mal drum kümmern, aber auf den ist auch kein verlass mehr.


bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste mit meinem 50 Jahren auf dem Buckle. (so alt ist der im Spiel sieht aber mehr wie 45-46 aus)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Auf jeden Fall wird die Platte beim scannen schonmal gut warm... 45°C atm.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> (so alt ist der im Spiel sieht aber mehr wie 45-46 aus)



Ein wirklich sichtbarer Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

Immer diese alten Menschen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
edit: Kann hier einer in C programmieren?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte mir mal vornehmen das zu lernen, aber solange ich noch keinen Mac habe lohnt es sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird die Platte beim scannen schonmal gut warm... 45°C atm.



Bis 50°C sind HDDs afaik etwa zugelassen. Hast du keinen Fan der vor den Platten sitzt und kühle Luft auf die HDDs bläst?


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Doch, 3 auf der Vorderseite und damit einen auf Plattenhöhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Meine Platten haben so nie 35°C überschritten. :O
Merkwürdig.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Die Platten hier sind konstant 40°C heiß xD


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

43°c sogar ^^

Doppelpost lawl


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Naja bei 29°C Zimmertemperatur werden meine auch was wärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Immer noch Idle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah schon geil was alles aufm Desktop rumgammelt O_o


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

AirRivals ist schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

Arosk nice Hintergrund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm ich glaub ich vertick meine 5770 Hawk und kauf ne 460 1GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2010)

sieht mal mal richtig nett aus P/L technisch aber mal noch Kühlungen abwarten


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

wie viel willste für die 5770 Hawk?


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2010)

noch keine Gedanken gemacht mal Ebay schauen und Luxx Marktplatz

ist ja erst knapp 3 Monate alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OVP , Rechnung alles bei


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> sieht mal mal richtig nett aus P/L technisch aber mal noch Kühlungen abwarten



Die Referenzkühlung soll ja schon sehr leise sein. Oder schau mal nach der Gainward GTX460 Golden Sample.


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

wie viel leistung bringt die mehr als eine GTX260² von Zotac?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Ne HD5770 liegt etwa auf HD4870/GTX260 Niveau. Das einzig nennenswerte für dich wären geringerer Stromverbrauch, Eyefinity und Dx11.
Das alles wär mir keine, geschätzten, 100-130&#8364; wert.


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2010)

nee das lohnt nich

ist zwar noch gut zu takten aber selbst dann keine 130 Euro wert der Wechsel


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich will eventuell aufrüsten.... 

System:

Gigabyte GV-N275SO-18I AM3/AM2+
beqiet 550Watt
AMD Phenom2 X4 955 BE
Zotac GTX260²  896MB
4GB DDR3 Ram von Samsung
500GB Spinpoint von Samsung 
Win7 Prof

Lohnt sich dafür eine HD5870?
Oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2010)

würde noch warten wie sich die Preise in den nächsten paar Wochen entwickeln denke bei der 5850 muss auch was passieren

ansonsten alles ne Frage des Geldbeutels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gigabyte GV-N275SO-18I AM3/AM2+



da passt was nicht das ist ne Grafikkarte


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.amazon.de...79202872&sr=1-4

Das ist "leicht" überteuert oder? 

GA-MA790FXT-UD5P aM3/AM2+   das müsste aber passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2010)

das sieht schon besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



maximal würd ich ne 5870 nehmen oder gleich auf die neuen warten Anfang 2011


----------



## Maxiking456 (15. Juli 2010)

ja ide 5970 war auch mehr ein Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich hab es nochmal editiert, jetzt passt es. 
lohnt es sich überhaupt aufzurüsten?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Warte lieber auf die neue Generation an Grafikkarten. Imo lohnt sich das nicht. Du bekommst 40% Mehrleistung für 350-400€. Kein guter Deal imo.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juli 2010)

Das Pic ist einfach zu geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erz1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ja, dann wie gesagt die 200&#8364; lieber in ne etwas bessere Gitarre investieren, als nen etwas "besseren" Verstärker zu Beginn, wobei 50-70&#8364; fürn Verstärker wär schon bissel knapp.



Kannst du mir denn nen passenden Verstärker verlinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan.. ^^
Gitarre kann ich ja noch selbst sehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder vielleicht ein Set.. like this? http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/Gitarren/E-Gitarren/_SET_-Fender-Squier-Affinity-Strat-Fame-GX15G-Gurt-Tuner-Kabel/art-GIT247


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand mal in den Genuss von einem 27'' iMac kommen moechte: http://store.apple.com/de/product/FB952D/A?mco=MTY1Nzc2NjA


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir denn nen passenden Verstärker verlinken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



N ähnliches Set, wenn nicht fast das gleiche hat ne Freundin von mir lange genutzt. Bzw. sie würde es immer noch nutzen, wenn sie noch Zeit dafür hätte. Eigentlich war sie recht zufrieden, allerdings hab ich persönlich davon keine Ahnung ihre Ansprüche sind sicherlich recht gering. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die Extras wie Gurt und so sind ja Pflicht, ich hab ja noch nichts.. -.- und den selben Verstärker haben wir in der Technik in der Schule auch, nur in größeren Ausmaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Gitarre gefällt mir eigentlich vom Aussehen und spielerisch müsste man halt sehen - es gäbe ja die Möglichkeit des Rückversandes dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Juli 2010)

Wat haste denn alles gitarrentechnisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gurt brauchste egtl nicht unbedingt. Es sei denn du willst unbedingt im Stehen spielen, ist vielleicht aber zu Beginn schwieriger.

Also: E-Gitarre,Verstärker,Gitarrentasche (wird aber eh immer mitgeliefert), Instrumenten-Kabel, Plektrum, Stimmgerät, Gurt, evtl Metronom;  brauchst alles?


----------



## Erz1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab noch ein paar Plektren rumliegen, aber die werden immer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sonst halt nichts ; hab zuvor nur so gepielt gehabt ohne E-Gitarre und will nun umssteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn, denn nehme ich gleich nen Gurt mit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Juli 2010)

Dann bleibt aber noch weniger Geld für die wichtigen Sachen und billig Gurte tun der Schulter net gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nachher noch bisschen nachgucken, evtl gibts ja etwas, was dich halbwegszufrieden stellen könnte... 

Hab grad nämlich ne Songidee und will gleich noch was futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Juli 2010)

Also vielleicht würde diese Combo: Gitarre + Amp oder der Amp bzw Retourobjekt (soll von P/L her unschlagbar sein) dir gefallen. Dazu bräuchtest du noch ein Instrumentenkabel, zwar nur ein ganz "einfaches", wird aber locker reichen.

Wir wären dann bei 129&#8364;+4&#8364; (Versand)+ 99&#8364;+ 2,5&#8364;= 234,5&#8364; Wenn du das Retourteil kaufst, sparst du nochmal 10&#8364; und evtl. lässt sich bei der Gitarre auch noch was machen (s. Wunschpreis).

Wenn du kein Stimmgerät haben solltest, kannst du Notfalls am PC stimmen. ^^ GuitarPro oder ähnliche Programme bieten sowas an-


----------



## Erz1 (15. Juli 2010)

Und das von mir oben gepostete Set wäre so nichts?.. 
Ich mag die Gitarre nicht so leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Oh yay. 
BFBC Update fast fertig, ich bin kurz 10 Minuten weg, komme zurück und sehe nurnoch wie Windows Update gerade einen Neustart durchführt... bevor der Download fertig war, natürlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2010)

Ich kann echt nicht mehr du. Was du bzw wir beide immer für Probleme erleben ist schon fast zu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, wenn ich mir soeiner reden müsste, würd ich mir die Kugel geben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ExZ91eu0c8&feature=popular


----------



## Ol@f (15. Juli 2010)

@Erz1 Joa, das ist halt nur "Schrott". Das von mir gepostete kann man egtl gebrauchen. Muss es denn unbedingt ne Stratocaster sein? Viel Freiraum gibt es bei dem Budget halt nicht.^^


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2010)

_WTF NEBO?!?!?! DAS IST KADDI...COLDMIRROR...FRESH DUMBLEDORE?

Du Newb.. :<_


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2010)

WTF WTF WTF WTF ... Warum sollte ich die kennen ? die redet wie ne Sonderschülerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> @Erz1 Joa, das ist halt nur "Schrott". Das von mir gepostete kann man egtl gebrauchen. Muss es denn unbedingt ne Stratocaster sein? Viel Freiraum gibt es bei dem Budget halt nicht.^^



Gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann werde ich mal mich morgen beraten mit meinen Eltern - muss der Ipod Touch halt liegen bleiben.. hätt ich gleich mehr Spielraum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2010)

_Das macht die mit Absicht so :-)

Schau mal nach Coldmirror - Harry Potter Syncro usw.._


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> WTF WTF WTF WTF ... Warum sollte ich die kennen ? die redet wie ne Sonderschülerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find eigentlich ganz witzig, dass sie sich über so manche Dinge wie bspw. das völlig idiotische Setting hinter dem Spiel n bisschen lustig macht. Ich stell mir nen Abend mit der Dame ziemlich unterhaltsam vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, stell ich mir auch lustig vor, Paini ist klar das es extra ist, aber das geht permanent so und nachner Zeit ist das ziemlich nervig ^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2010)

Laut HDTune sind übrings alle Sektoren einwandfrei in Ordnung... ich werds noch mal ein bisschen beobachten.


----------



## budni (16. Juli 2010)

ich hab mal ne frage...was is der unterschied zwischen Dieser Grafikkarte und Dieser hier?


----------



## muehe (16. Juli 2010)

eigentlich nur die Kühler und bei der 2. ist Dirt 2 bei


----------



## Ol@f (16. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vielleicht find ich ja noch paar andere Gitarren.. Soll es denn unbedingt diese Stratocasterform haben?^^


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Ok?

ARLT hat mir gerade eine Postkarte geschickt, auf der steht dass meine Maus keinen Fehler habe und dass ich sie abholen könne.

1) Für so eine Diagnose brauchen die 4 Wochen?
2) Dass sie an mehreren Rechnern Bluescreens verursacht und Doppelklickbugs hat sind keine Fehler?
3) Postkarte? WTF?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/15957-asus-mars-ii-kommt-dual-gtx-480.html


HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!


----------



## Palimbula (16. Juli 2010)

omfg... das nenne ich mal eine penisverlängerung für leute die gerne viel geld in ihren computer stecken :O


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Die Ares ist schon kranker Scheiß mit 2 RV870 GPUs@320 5D Shader@800MHz, aber DAS ist absoluter Overkill. 3(!!) 8-Pin Anschlüsse, 2 GF100 GPUs bis 480 Shadern wie bei der GTX480 und das auch noch auf den gleichen Taktraten. Alter Verwalter. :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

hat aber nur eine 3 Minuten Garantie... weil so bei 190 Grad Exploitiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Ok, meine WD hat sich gerade wieder geweigert was zu machen... jetzt hab ich Grub aus dem Boot geschmissen und bestelle jetzt ne neue Spintpoint F3. 

Ich hoffe nur ich kann die Daten auf der WD irgendwie retten, da ist u.A. meine komplette iTunes-Lib drauf...


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

.... du ahst BFBC 2 vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Da ist Musik aber wichtiger :O

Blöder Urlaub hier grad. Der Proxy vom Campingplatz blockt jeden Mist. Battle.net geht net, WoW-Europe geht net, HWLuxx geht net uvm. Voll die Scheiße, kann fast nix machen xD


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Aus welchem Grund? O_o

http://publicproxyservers.com/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Selbst dran Schuld, besonders wenn du jetzt noch sagst dass du mit deinen Eltern im Urlaub bist!
Das hab ich das letzte Mal mti 15 gemacht. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Er wird gezwungen. muahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich gehe auch ab und zu in den Urlaub mit meinen Eltern. Reisen zusammen, aber wenn wir da sind macht jeder das was er will... xD


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

@ Esp: Alle Seiten die mir Proxy's anbieten sind auch gesperrt xD

@ Kyra: Ich kann ja nichts dafür. Ich musste ja mit in den Urlaub. Was hab ich davon? Sonnenbrand am ganzen Körper :/


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Dann maul einfach den ganzen Urlaub rum, wie scheiße es ist. Spätestens nächstes Jahr wollen sie nicht mehr, dass du mitfährst weil du ihnen auf die Nüsse gehst.
Ich hab mich nicht zwingen lassen, hab ihnen als es an die Planung ging einfach gesagt dass ich keine Lust mehr dazu hab und die Sache war gegessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Ich maul seit ein paar Jahren schon rum. Das bringt nichts. Die sagen dann nur "wenn du 18 bist darfst zu Haus bleiben" Also nächstes Jahr im Sommer. Im Herbst, Winter und Ostern muss ich noch mit O_o


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit 16 schon mit Freunden ne Woche in den Winterurlaub gefahren und 2 Wochen zu Hause geblieben. Deine Eltern sind merkwürdig, davon abgesehen dass ihr irgendwie merkwürdig oft in den Urlaub fahrt. :O


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne noch keyed.biz ^^ den benutzen immer alle in unserer Schule.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 16 schon mit Freunden ne Woche in den Winterurlaub gefahren und 2 Wochen zu Hause geblieben. Deine Eltern sind merkwürdig, davon abgesehen dass ihr irgendwie merkwürdig oft in den Urlaub fahrt. :O




Kann ich ja nichts für. Was mir grad aufgefallen ist. Das Ladekabel vom Laptop von meinem Vater liegt daheim. Also ist in 10 Minuten der Akku leer und ich bin am Arsch xD

@ Nebo: Mal testen ^^ 

Klappt :O


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 16 schon mit Freunden ne Woche in den Winterurlaub gefahren und 2 Wochen zu Hause geblieben. Deine Eltern sind merkwürdig, davon abgesehen dass ihr irgendwie merkwürdig oft in den Urlaub fahrt. :O



Was ist daran merkwürdig wenn die Eltern Ihr Kind mit in Urlaub nehmen ? Meine Eltern fahren in 2 Wochen, 5 Tage weg, ich bleibe zu hause, im Herbst fahre ich aber mit. Nächstes jahr im Frühling machen die sone Kreuzfahrt, da bleibe ich zuhause.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

@Shefa So much Fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo Nicht, dass sie ihn mitnehmen sondern dass er gegen seinen Willen mitkommen muss. Was hat das mit erholsamen Urlaub zu tun, wenn der eigene Sohn nur rumgammelt und rummault, weil er keinen Bock hat? Das ist weder für ihn witzig, noch für die Eltern. Meine haben das zeitig eingesehen, nach dem sie die Erfahrung auch schon mit meinem Bruder gemacht haben. Der hatte mit 16 auch keinen Bock mehr: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ist in 10 Minuten der Akku leer und ich bin am Arsch xD



Das wars dann mit dem Kontakt zur Aussenwelt :/

@Kyra, meine Mutter ist da genauso drauf - "Alleine daheimlassen, no way, Aufsichtspflicht, nicht erlaubt!111!'

Ich könnte während meinem Ferienjob auch wunderbar in der Zweitwohnung von meinem Vater wohnen, weil die in der gleichen Stadt wie der Arbeitsplatz ist. Aber das wird mir noch einiges an Überzeugungskunst abverlangen, weil ich da dann eben auch alleine wohnen würde.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Meine Eltern finden das aber witzig. Die meinen ich Ärger mich da nur so drüber, und in Wirklichkeit will ich ja eigentlich hier sein oO

Wohoo - gleich darf ich mitm Handy im Inet surfen... ich freu mich drauf :/


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wohoo - gleich darf ich mitm Handy im Inet surfen... ich freu mich drauf :/



Hast du von dem das Ladegerät mitgenommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Jap, sogar 2 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem blöd, ich kann nichtmal wirklich mit Kumpels chatten. Xfire durfte ich hier nicht installieren, und meine Handy meinte vorhin über Karte ins Inet gehen zu müssen. 30€ davon jetzt auch weg. So macht Urlaub Spaß :O

Ich könnte ja theoretisch meinen Bruder anrufen und ihm sagen er soll mich abholen. Aber 800KM mal so fahren - ein Weg - ist doch krass xD 

Edit: Cool, habn Cataclysm Beta-Invite. Grad in meinen Email gesehen. Kann ich ja sehr viel mit anfangen :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

gib mir den Account muahahahahaha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Cool, habn Cataclysm Beta-Invite. Grad in meinen Email gesehen. Kann ich ja sehr viel mit anfangen :>



_Bekomm ich doch sicherlich , dafür das ich dir immer die Daily mache ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Nope, der ist in festen Händen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hab ein Ladegerät. Grad mal bissl rumgeflitzt, und bei paar Nachbarn hier gefragt die ein Laptop haben, obs ein HP ist und ob ich mir das Ladekabel mal ausleihen könnte. Proble, gelöst :>

Ich hasse btw. Laptop-Tasturen. Da verschreibt man sich ja bei fast jedem Wort mit :> 

Edit: Paini, ist ja im Account schon fest drin. Von mir aus kannst du das 24/7 kellern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

O M G Wieso bekommst du einen Beta Invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2010)

_Ahjo stimmt..mal schauen :-)

Btw..wie funktioniert das mit der Juwe Weekly (Daily?) 

Bin dafür iwie zu blöd (finde die Sachen net °_°..)_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

In der Quest steht doch von welchen Mobs immer etwas gedroppt wird. Musst die halt solange killen bis es droppt, und dann benutzen wenn du die passenden 2 Steinchen im Inventar hast. Auf meiner Bank sind ja von allen Sorten genug ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> O M G Wieso bekommst du einen Beta Invite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre mir egal, würde lieber swtor Key Wünschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2010)

_WTF..fast 16GB die Installiert werden müssen °_°_


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Na Klasse. Das wären schonmal 24 Stunden Vollauslastung fürs Internet zu Haus :>


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2010)

_Jo..ich werds heute abend mal anfangen :-)_


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Na Klasse. Das wären schonmal 24 Stunden Vollauslastung fürs Internet zu Haus :>



Bei mir wären das eher ~ 1-2 Wochen Vollauslastung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Hättest wenigstens was zu tun


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Genau 1 Woche vor dem Pc Sitzen und dem Download Balken zu schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei mir wären das eher ~ 1-2 Wochen Vollauslastung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Startest Download, fährst in Urlaub, kommst wieder nach 2 Wochen > 98%. Am freuen, doch dann, Windows startet sich wegen Updates neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2010)

Will auch Beta Key (:

Mein Kumpel kann Vaneck den Community Manager eigentlich mal fragen wegen einem Beta Key. Er hat den in msn, bei starcraft 2 hat es auch geklappt. :/

Er soll einfach mal fragen ob der ne Runde Beta Keys hier fuer die Technik Ecke mal ausgeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Ich verzichte dankend.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2010)

Gut. Im Angebot haetten wir noch Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 ;p


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Von D3 würde ich wohl einen nehmen


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2010)

Erstmal will Ich einen Cataclysm Beta Key. Lich King war so grottig gewesen.

Kann mich noch an das Todesritter Startgebiet erinnern. 700ms .. da hat man richtig Spass in den Backen gehabt.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito!


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2010)

Pff.. gibt wieder zu viele Diablo 3 Spieler dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: grad am iPhone 4. Software Update laden 579,3 MB


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mich noch an das Todesritter Startgebiet erinnern. 700ms .. da hat man richtig Spass in den Backen gehabt.



Oh ja... das war Spaß in Tüten. 
Da erinnere ich mich auch noch gut...


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Vielleicht find ich ja noch paar andere Gitarren.. Soll es denn unbedingt diese Stratocasterform haben?^^



Nee. nicht unbedingt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du was finden solltest - poste es einfach :b
Ich wäre dir echt sehr dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
wie ich Raser auf der Autobahn hasse, wir hatten fast 3 mal einen unfall O_o
das eine mal fast "alarm für cobra 11 style" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> //edit
> wie ich Raser auf der Autobahn hasse, wir hatten fast 3 mal einen unfall O_o
> das eine mal fast "alarm für cobra 11 style"
> 
> ...



Warte mal bis du nen Führerschein hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juli 2010)

Okay, ich erkläre dir/euch mal die Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Ich mache zurzeit Ferienjob in der Firma, wo mein Vater arbeitet. Die haben zurzeit Einsätze unten in Kiel (eine Stunde Autofahrt von uns entfernt. eigentlich :b) und wir müssen jeden morgen und abend da runter bzw. wieder hoch fahren.
Heute morgen - der Firmenwagen ist auf 88km/h gedrosselt will uns mal wieder ein LKW überholen (die dürfen 80 km/h eigentlich fahren..) ; der kam aber selbst nicht höher als 90 km/h und fährt extrem lange auf der Überholspur - mein Vater völlig sauer, weil sich natürlich auch langsam andere Autofahrer ärgerten - aufeinmal, der hat uns nichtmal richtig überholt, sein Anhänger ist noch neben uns, setzt der Blinker und schlägt ein O_o
Wir hatten Glück, dass neben uns gerade seine Einfuhrspur war, wenn man halt auf die Autobahn rauf will.. sonst wären wir wohl im Graben :b

Das war das erste xD
 Bei dem anderen ist sone Frau vor uns in den Graben gefahren, war auch episch.. Ganz normale Kurve, die fährt mit 20km/h oder so einfach weiter gerade aus. xD Frauen , wenn diese ihr Handy verlieren und es suchen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber nichts passiert. :b


Das andere war, wir auf der Rücktour - uns will einer mit'm Wohnwagen überholen, maximal 80 km/h auf der Brücke (Nord - Ostsee - Kanal) wegen Wind, der überholt mit glatt 100 km/h wenn nicht mehr, setzt Blinker - fährt in die normale Spur, aufeinmal der Wohnwagen schliddert so rum O_o also schwankt richtig.. Geil.. der konnte den noch gerade so bremsen, dass das Ding nicht abflog O_o

Und wir standen im Stau.. knapp ne Stunde, einmal früher Schluss und dann das. xd


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Ist doch alles harmlos, wart erstmal ab bis dir bei 80Km/h nen Reh vor die Windschutzscheibe springt.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juli 2010)

Oder wie bei meinem Vater vor einigen Jahren bei 140 dich dein eigener Hinterreifen überholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _WTF..fast 16GB die Installiert werden müssen °_°_



_Okay..doch nur etwa 2.5GB..da stand nur das es soviel Platz beansprucht.. :-)





/Edit : Okay..er läd doch nochmehr..naja..mal schauen 
_


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Oder wie bei meinem Vater vor einigen Jahren bei 140 dich dein eigener Hinterreifen überholt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, bei uns kam auf der Autobahn bei 120 oder so mal ne Radkappe an, aber net unsere, von hinter uns irgendwo ^^

Naja mein Dad fährt seit über 30 Jahren LKW und dem sind schon soviele Rehe und weiß ich alles vorne rein geschossen. Einmal musste Polizei kommen und das Vich noch im Graben erschießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das witzigste war nur mal, wir fuhren vor bestimmt 6-7 Jahren in Urlaub, bei 160 auf der Autobahn, BATZ, das warn Vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorne hing was an der Scheibe, Bein oder so, wir machen Scheibenwischer und Wasserdüse an und fahren einfach weiter ^^


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Juli 2010)

IHr könnt euch ja für einen Gastauftritt bei Cobra 11 bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Oder wie bei meinem Vater vor einigen Jahren bei 140 dich dein eigener Hinterreifen überholt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe. lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist schon hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Oder wie bei meinem Vater vor einigen Jahren bei 140 dich dein eigener Hinterreifen überholt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder wie einem bei 160 das Ventil von einem Hinterreifen wegplatzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Juli 2010)

Ab heute kann ich Mofa-Führerschein machen *-*


----------



## Shefanix (16. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Oder wie einem bei 160 das Ventil von einem Hinterreifen wegplatzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn einem der Hinterreifen am Wohnwagen während der Fahrt platzt ist das noch lustiger. Ist uns vor 2 Jahren passiert, und dann war immerhin der Urlaub gelaufen. Kommt aber nicht gut :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn dir Hinten mit 60KMH am Stau ende ein Grosser Jeep in den Arsch fährt ist es auch lustig ahaha^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Juli 2010)

Fährt einer von euch Roller?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Nein Nur Porsche.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Juli 2010)

Das war an die Jüngeren gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Das war an die Jüngeren gerichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor knapp 20 Jahren hatte ich mal ein Mofa, Roller konnte ich noch nie leiden da sitzt man so komisch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Juli 2010)

@Lilith  	Hat heute schon an Komfort zugenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Man muss sich echt mal reinziehen was die aus dem Prospekt von MM, dir für eine Scheiße andrehen wollen.

16GB RAm bringts eh nicht bei Laptops dieser Klasse. anstatt eine 5850 besser eine 5870 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juli 2010)

da steht doch perfekt für's spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und damit programme absolut schnell laufen und galaktischer 1,2 tb festplattenspiecher XDDDD


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Juli 2010)

Die neue   "Teeeerrrrraaa-Ärraaaa"!

Ein Witz ist das, mehr nicht.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein Nur Porsche.



Sowas gibts doch garnicht in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

@Maxi, warum 12 GB HIGHEND Ram und Drölf TB HDD und ich spiele Crysis auf der Onboard Graka in 32xAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Die neue "Teeeerrrrraaa-Ärraaaa"!
> 
> Ein Witz ist das, mehr nicht.



XDDDDD wieso, ist doch geil, soviel teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerra (der mega der schrott ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2010)

*Es regnet! WUAHHHHH....*


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juli 2010)

Es schneit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hats angeblich heute in der Nacht auch geregnet - merkt man aber nix von :>

Mein Handy kann komische Zeichen, was bedeuten die? &#8362; ¤ &#8363;


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2010)

_Das letzte ist glaub ich das Zeichen für "Mann"

Btw..Beta runtergeladen..schon witzig ;-)

Hab mal nen Goblin Schami (um zu sehen wie das aussieht) angefangen..dein Pala ist auch drüben..mit den hab ich grad ne neue Inztanz geheilt..schaut alles schon ganz gut aus :-)_


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[font=Verdana, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]





> *Q: Will WoW ever get a new weapon type?*
> A. Doubtful.
> A #2. Tauren will be able to dual-wield gnomes on a stick.


[/font]


----------



## painschkes (17. Juli 2010)

_Haha...^^

Joa..ist schon ganz lustig.. :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Juli 2010)

Alter Schwede, wie ich das hasse wenn man mit jemand abmacht und der dann, 20 Minuten später immer noch  Net da ist!


----------



## Magexe (17. Juli 2010)

Hey, 
Ich suche zurzeit mal wieder bissi was an "hardware".
Diesmal brauche ich nen gescheiten Full-HD PC bildschirm, zurzeit habe ich nur nen L22W-14 und der spuckt mir nur 1680x1050 raus, deswegen suche ich einen gescheiten FULL-HD Monitor am besten 16:9 und maximal 24" Preislich maximal 300euro.

Ausserdem suche ich noch einen guten Kühler für die HD5850, da der Standard Kühler von XFX mich ein wenig nervt, der ist Tierisch laut unter last und kühlen kennt der nicht. Z.B. Ich sitze im Keller hier sinds maximal 23°C und bei vielen Spielen geht die temperatur trotzdem über 85°C und ich regel zurzeit meine Temperatur über den MSI Afterburner, da irgendwie das CCC WoW nicht als 3D anwendung erkennt und dann normal bei 20% Fan rum idelt und ich dann nen BSOD bekomme ^^
Wäre cool, wenn ihr da nen guten Kühler parat hättet, den ich über ein Programm je nach temperatur steuern kann und wo der einbau relativ einfach von statten geht, da ich meine HD5850 nicht unbedingt in den Sand setzen will.

Ich hoffe auf gute Antworten (ein neues Thema wollte ich ned aufmachen).

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Juli 2010)

Weist net was gerade in mich gefahren ist, Hab aber gerade einem Kumpel einen MAC empfohlen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2010)

Irgendwann kommen alle auf den Geschmack :]


----------



## WeriTis (17. Juli 2010)

Ich fürchte, ich kann meinen knapp 6 Jahre alten PC jetzt endgültig zu Grabe tragen - wenn ich ihn einschalte läuft der Dell Bios Ladebalken nicht komplett durch und der PC fängt wie gestört an zu piepen :x

Das deutet auf nen Defekt an nem Teil hin, was sich nicht mehr lohnt zu ersetzen, oder?

/&#8364;: War doch nur die Festplatte, SATA+Stromkabel ab, wieder dran, tut. Technik...


----------



## eMJay (17. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommen alle auf den Geschmack :]



NEE


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommen alle auf den Geschmack :]


Ne, hab im nur MAC empfohlen, weil jeder Depp Mac OS bedienen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer das werde Ich dir immer vorenthalten, dass du einer Person einen MAC empfohlen hast (:


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juli 2010)

Toll, auf dem Lappi funktionieren jetzt irgendwie einige Seiten nicht mehr. Da kommt immer das hier:


```
<P style="FONT: 13pt/15pt verdana">Die XML-Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden Die XML-Eingabe kann nicht angezeigt werden, wenn Stylesheet XSL verwendet wird. Beheben Sie den Fehler und klicken Sie dann auf [url="javascript:location.reload()"]Aktualisieren[/url], oder wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später. Das Stylesheet enthält kein Dokumentelement. Das Stylesheet ist möglicherweise leer, oder es ist kein wohlgeformtes XML-Dok...
```

Jemand eine Idee was das sein kann?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juli 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich suche zurzeit mal wieder bissi was an "hardware".
> Diesmal brauche ich nen gescheiten Full-HD PC bildschirm, zurzeit habe ich nur nen L22W-14 und der spuckt mir nur 1680x1050 raus, deswegen suche ich einen gescheiten FULL-HD Monitor am besten 16:9 und maximal 24" Preislich maximal 300euro.
> 
> ...



Kühler: Scythe Musashi.
Monitor bin ich nicht so bewandert. Ein Bekannter hat sich den http://www3.hardware...=27544&agid=437 hier geholt und ist begeistert. Schneidet auch in Tests gut ab.


----------



## eMJay (17. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Toll, auf dem Lappi funktionieren jetzt irgendwie einige Seiten nicht mehr. Da kommt immer das hier:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Server fehler

das geht dann später....

Hab ich auch immer wieder


----------



## Magexe (17. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kühler: Scythe Musashi.
> Monitor bin ich nicht so bewandert. Ein Bekannter hat sich den http://www3.hardware...=27544&agid=437 hier geholt und ist begeistert. Schneidet auch in Tests gut ab.



is der Kühler einfach zu verbauen und auch über sachen wie MSi Afterburner steuerbar?


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Gestern hat meine 7900 GS 97°C erreicht. GEIL!


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juli 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> is der Kühler einfach zu verbauen und auch über sachen wie MSi Afterburner steuerbar?



Einfach ist natürlich relativ. Ich hab ihn noch nicht montiert, kannst ja mal nach Testberichten suchen. Soweit ich weiß hat der Kühler einen mitgelieferten Lüfter der einen Poti hat. Der Poti hängt an ner Slotblende und kann so einfach eingebaut werden. Einmal regeln, fertig.


----------



## Magexe (17. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Einfach ist natürlich relativ. Ich hab ihn noch nicht montiert, kannst ja mal nach Testberichten suchen. Soweit ich weiß hat der Kühler einen mitgelieferten Lüfter der einen Poti hat. Der Poti hängt an ner Slotblende und kann so einfach eingebaut werden. Einmal regeln, fertig.



ich glaub ich frag ma in nem computer laden in münchen, und frag da mal ob die mir das montieren können, weil mir perönlich is das zu heikel an der grak rum zu basteln, die war teuer genug ^^

und das nur weil ich die berichte gelesen habe nd die sind alle ned so gut, also vonwegen montage ^^


----------



## Dropz (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liebe Grüße aus dem Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss mal eine Notfrage stellen<.< es geht um mein lg km 900 arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann damit keine Videos gucken undwollte fragen ob man da vielleicht irgendwas ändern kann,sodass man youtube benutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Dropz


----------



## Magexe (17. Juli 2010)

So,
Ich habe mir jetzt den 21,5 bzw. 22" monitor von Alienware geholt, ja das ding is schweine teuer aber die 10% rabatt haben mich dann umgestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte die Auswahl zwischen: Acer G243HQ und Alienware OPTX AW2210 und da es vom Preis her fast gleich war und ich die möglichkeit habe bei dem Alienware ohne großartig umstecken zu müssen mein T-Home entertain und meinen PC an zu schließen, wars ausschlag gebend xD

Klar der Acer ist zwar größer, aber naja ich hab jetzt scho 22" also isses wayne :> ausserdem wird der Alienware mit HDMI kabel geliefert ^^


Und naja ma die tage schaun wies nu aussieht mit dem HD5850 kühler, ob ich das wirklich mache oder nich


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2010)

Fuer den Preis des Alienware-Monitors haettest Du auch einen 23" haben koennen - mit gleicher Ausstattung wie z.B. den LG [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]W2363V. Aber wenn Dir der Alienware gefaellt...[/font]


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2010)

Hier geht ja heute echt die Post ab im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juli 2010)

Yep, hoffentlich posten nicht alle zu viel ...


----------



## EspCap (18. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal klar... ich hab genau *dann *Lust auf ME2, wenn die Platte auf der es drauf ist nicht mehr läuft. *sigh*


----------



## Soramac (18. Juli 2010)

Bin am ueberlegen ob ich auf warped gehe. Erstes Rockkonzert in USA (:

@EspCap darum macht man auch Backups


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2010)

Nur worauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werd mir wohl echt mal ein NAS/Drobo oder so anschaffen müssen... wenn die Teile nur nicht so teuer wären :/


----------



## Shefanix (19. Juli 2010)

Ich werd mir was das angeht wohl demnächst selbst einen kleinen Server basteln. Alles passiv kühlen und dann so 4TB oder mehr Speicher dran. Nur noch schauen was genau für Hardware ich nehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mir ja das mini-itx von Sapphire holen, aber 100€ für so ein beschnittenes Board sind auch nicht gerade wenig; in dem Bereich wäre ein Atom einfach preiswerter.


----------



## Magexe (19. Juli 2010)

Muha, und schon wieder hab ich ne frage...

Ich brauche für unsere Aussenstelle einen Kleinen Platzsparenden PC der kein Lärm macht (ist son wellness Spa dingens ^^) und mein alter rechner hat zurzeit keinen Bildschrim und der ist auch extrem laut.

Also such ich zurzeit einen All-In-One-Pc ala Eee Top , oder sogar besseres mit Touchscreen, ich hab die dinger irgendwo mal für 100-200euro gesehn finde derzeit aber nur welche ab 400euro.
Das ding brauch keine Leistung also ein Singlecore prozi mit1,5ghz würde reichen, da dort lediglich unser kassen system drauf kommt, vom ram her sollten mindestens 2gb drin sein (win Xp als OS).

Kennt ihr da was? (bin zu blöd da was gescheites zu finden)


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2010)

Kurze Frage: In Everest unter Coputer -> Sensoren steht bei mir nicht, aber ich will meine Temperaturen auslesen. Ich weiß, dass die dort schon mal angezeigt wurden - also dass Sensoren an meiner Hardware vorhanden ist. Wieso sehe ich dann keine Temperatur?


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Muha, und schon wieder hab ich ne frage...
> 
> Ich brauche für unsere Aussenstelle einen Kleinen Platzsparenden PC der kein Lärm macht (ist son wellness Spa dingens ^^) und mein alter rechner hat zurzeit keinen Bildschrim und der ist auch extrem laut.
> 
> ...



ASRock Ion 330.


----------



## Magexe (19. Juli 2010)

Das isn Nettop ohne bildschirm Kyra <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will aber son doofes teil mit bildschirm...in etwa sowas: Asus Eee Top

das ding is nur total überteuert -.-


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werd mir was das angeht wohl demnächst selbst einen kleinen Server basteln. Alles passiv kühlen und dann so 4TB oder mehr Speicher dran. Nur noch schauen was genau für Hardware ich nehm



Jopp, sowas wollte ich auch mal basteln... gibt ja auch fertige NAS, die gleich ein vollwertiges Atom-System mit drin haben.
z.B. die Acer Aspire Easy Store, die finde ich allgemein recht schick.

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=preisvergleiche&CFID=geizhals&TY=item&ST=1&IT=120667&CT=10269&tduid=bf7cfd852e7c97cf536981b9a925c9b0


Nur leider sind die eben auch nicht so richtig günstig :/

Btw, Amazon.com war jetzt doch recht schnell... heute ist das Päckchen schon gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht zwar aus, als wäre es mit einem Hurricane nach Europa gekommen, aber es ist da.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte da an sowas:

http://www.hoh.de/Ha...6450_115793.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitsspeicher/Desktop/DDR2/DDR2-800/Kingston-4096MB-KIT-Value-PC2-6400U-DDR2-800-CL6_i2843_85180.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse/Computergehaeuse/nach-Gehaeusetyp/MiniITX-/-HTPC/SilverStone-Sugo-SG02B-F-schwarz_i8080_96752.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Ha...i1316_92857.htm

Dann halt noch mit Festplatten :>


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, das wäre auch schick... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mal... ist es normal dass VLC Regioncode 1 DVDs abspielt, wenn das Laufwerk auf Regioncode 2 eingestellt ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2010)

Hat jmd von euch eine Handballenauflage für die G15 (Neue Version) die er nicht braucht und verschenken oder verkaufen würde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

30€ kannst meine haben.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Juli 2010)

Passt die von der G11 auch? Wenn ja hätte ich die abzugeben :>


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 30&#8364; kannst meine haben.



witzig.




Nicht.





Shefanix schrieb:


> Passt die von der G11 auch? Wenn ja hätte ich die abzugeben :>


Ich denke nicht, gucke gleich aber mal im Inet nach, bei mir ist links die Halterung abgebrochen, darum rutscht das Teil leicht rum und geht leicht ab, aber Ohne kann man die einfach nicht benutzt, die Hand hängt total durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Juli 2010)

Wenns passt würd ich dir wohl meine schicken. Ansonsten mal Logitech anschreiben, die sind eigentlich ordentlich beim Support wenns um sowas geht :>


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> ...



Komm schon, was hast du mit dem Ding gemacht? Vernichtet?


----------



## Magexe (19. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Komm schon, was hast du mit dem Ding gemacht? Vernichtet?



bei meiner alten g15 (also die Blau leuchti leuchti) is auch ein stift abgebrochen und nu hälts nedmehr ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würde im gerne meine 2 Schicken, aber die versahnt kosten wäre etwas zu teuer... xD


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenns passt würd ich dir wohl meine schicken. Ansonsten mal Logitech anschreiben, die sind eigentlich ordentlich beim Support wenns um sowas geht :>


Weiß net, muss mal gucken, wenn man Logitech anschreibt ist es eig immer die falsche Adresse weil die keine richtige Support Mail haben.



Arosk schrieb:


> Komm schon, was hast du mit dem Ding gemacht? Vernichtet?


runtergefallen.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Btw, Amazon.com war jetzt doch recht schnell... heute ist das Päckchen schon gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe. Habe auch Filme auf amazon.de bestellt und nach paar Tagen war das Parket in US da. 

Keine Ahnung wie die das immer schaffen ohne irgendwelche erhoehten Versandkosten.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2010)

In den USA gibts doch viel besseres als DvDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Netflix, Hulu... Need :/


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

Auf Steam gibts heut kostenlos das Spiel Alien Swarm. Sieht interessant aus. Hier die Website dazu: 
http://www.alienswarm.com/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/630/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juli 2010)

Kann mir wer eine gute Tastatur empfehlen Preis so 70&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT Gaming natürlich...


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juli 2010)

x4


----------



## Erz1 (19. Juli 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage zu Amazon ; ich habe nun dort einen Verkaufswert über 20€ - aber beide Angebote (CD's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sind von Drittanbietern, übernimmt Amazon nun auch die Versandkosten?


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2010)

Meistens zum Teil, ich habe Mass Effect 2 über Amazon aus UK bestellt und habe 3 EUro bezahlt für Versand, also denke mal zum Teil wird das bezahlt.

Beste Nachricht des Tages (für mich und Espcap)

Alestorm:
[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]


> Currently writing the 3rd Alestorm album. Pirates! Ninjas! Vikings! Alcohol Abuse! Time Travel! Wisconsin! All this and more... but you're all gonna have to wait!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


[/font]


----------



## Erz1 (19. Juli 2010)

Nee, hätte sonst 6&#8364; Versand bezahlen müssen.. - NOOOT.
Nur ne einzelne CD bestellt - Die Toten Hosen ftw.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. lololollololol, Heute in der Bildzeitung - wie kann ich mich vor Viren/Trojanern schützen, die mich durch die Webcam beobachten. Ja, aktuelles Betriebssystem, nicht mehr das veraltete XP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Hit - die Kamera immer abkleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum nicht einfach das USB Kabel rausziehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dahinter war son Laptop mit ner USB - Cam.. xD


----------



## Maxiking456 (19. Juli 2010)

Aber ist schon krass, wie der das per Remote-Funktion alles gebacken gekriegt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juli 2010)

Zock gerade Alien Swarm, affen geil das Game macht süchtig! und das für 0€ Geilo! mehr kann man net sagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Zock gerade Alien Swarm, affen geil das Game macht süchtig! und das für 0€ Geilo! mehr kann man net sagen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als wenn man andere Games nicht auch umsonst bekommen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hole ich mir die Tage den Musashi, bin mir aber unsicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Boah endlich ist das neue Netzteil gekommen, der Umtausch hat ja EWIG gedauert (fast 2 Wochen jetzt)


----------



## Kyragan (20. Juli 2010)

2 Wochen ist doch ok. Sei froh, dass sies nicht zur RMA in die Staaten/nach Taiwan geschickt haben. Dann wär das Paket jetzt gerade irgendwo auf dem halben Hinweg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, bei BeQuiet hätte ich einen schnelleren Umtausch erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Juli 2010)

Die Firma kann nix dafür wenn Transportwege ihre Zeit brauchen. Davon abgesehen hast DU keine Priorität und außerdem muss intern erst geregelt werden ob das Gerät repariert oder ersetzt wird, oder ob dein RMA-Antrag abgelehnt wird. Die ganze RMA kann halt dauern. Sei froh, dass beQuiet! nen Sitz in Deutschland hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Tja, dafür konnte ich jetzt 2 Wochen kein BF spielen :<


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, bei BeQuiet hätte ich einen schnelleren Umtausch erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben die keinen VorOrt Tausch service mehr?

Mein Netzteil wurde dann einfach mit so einer Post Kiste geliefert. Musste dem Postmenschen gleich das alte abgeben dafür hab ich das neue bekommen.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Ka, habs an die angegebene Adresse in der Garantie geschickt mit einer Erklärung und jetzt kam ein Neues ^^


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich gleich an bequite gewendet.



> *Kostenloser Abhol- und kompletter Geräte-Austausch-Service für die in der Liste mit Austausch JA markierten Netzteile** binnen 48-Stunden (ausgenommen Sa./So., sowie Feiertage) im ersten Jahr nach Kauf (innerhalb Deutschlands, allerdings nur für Endverbraucher).
> 
> 
> *Was ist im Service-Falle zu tun?*
> 1. Rufen Sie die kostenlose be quiet Hotline an.2. Technische Fragen und Details werden schnell telefonisch geklärt.3. Falls nötig, initiiert der After-Sales-Mitarbeiter einen Austausch.4. Reichen Sie eine Kopie Ihres Kaufbeleges und eine präzise, kurze Fehlerbeschreibung ein. (per Fax, email oder Post).5. Sie erhalten ein Austauschgerät von uns.6. Bei der Anlieferung des Netzteils überreichen Sie bitte sogleich dem DHL-Mitarbeiter das defekte Netzteil zwecks Rücklieferung an Listan.7. Sollten Sie vom DHL- Mitarbeiter nicht angetroffen werden, finden Sie eine Benachrichtigungskarte in Ihrem Briefkasten und können damit das defekte Netzteil direkt im Postamt tauschen.



Und deine BeQuiet Straight Power 500 W hat den Service laut der Webseite auch.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2010)

So, die Spinpoint F3 ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Circa 150 MB/s Read und Write, da kann man nichts sagen.


Wenn ich jetzt noch die Daten von der alten gerettet bekomme bin ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Egal, hat sich ja geregelt... Btw kommt jemand in Steam rein? Bei mir loggts ein und dann passierts nichts mehr.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Problem: Ich bekomm mal wieder Lust auf WoW --.--


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt kann mein Rechner erst mal ne Weile Daten schaufeln... die WD Platte wurde zum Glück nochmal erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würde halt nicht alles aufeinmal machen dann bist du schneller. Die Platte muss ja hin und her springen beim lesen und schreiben.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, aber ich muss jetzt sowieso erstmal eine Weile weg - in der Zeit kann die ja werkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2010)

Das ist dann der Stresstest für die Neu.
Der Alten die einen Knacks hat (so wie ich es mitbekommen hab) geht es davon auch nicht besser.
Ich hätte da zuviel angst dass dann doch alles weg ist.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das ist dann der Stresstest für die Neu.
> Der Alten die einen Knacks hat (so wie ich es mitbekommen hab) geht es davon auch nicht besser.
> Ich hätte da zuviel angst dass dann doch alles weg ist.



Ist doch egal wieviel er gleichzeitig laufen lässt ^^ Im Endeffekt ist es gleichschnell.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Juli 2010)

Nicht unbedingt. Wenn er mehrere Operationen gleichzeitig laufen lässt überlagern sich Lese- und Schreibvorgänge. Normalerweise würde nur ein Kopiervorgang laufen. Wenn ihm die Zeit aber eh egal ist weil er weg muss: who cares.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube die alte hat nur Probleme, 'hochzufahren'. Wenn sie mal an ist, bleibt sie auch an.
Naja, jedenfalls hab ich jetzt 400 GB rübergeschaufelt und alles hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Juli 2010)

Langsam wird es echt nervig hier. Ich kann nicht in die Armory von WoW schauen, da kommt immer das hier:


```
Die XML-Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden 

<P style="FONT: 8pt/11pt verdana">Die XML-Eingabe kann nicht angezeigt werden, wenn Stylesheet XSL verwendet wird. Beheben Sie den Fehler und klicken Sie dann auf [url="javascript:location.reload()"]Aktualisieren[/url], oder wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später. Das Stylesheet enthält kein Dokumentelement. Das Stylesheet ist möglicherweise leer, oder es ist kein wohlgeformtes XML-Dokument...
```

Bräuchte mal ein wenig Hilfe. Was ich bei Google so finde hat immer direkt was mit programmieren zu tun :X


----------



## Erz1 (20. Juli 2010)

http://www.olobolo.de/web_shop/wbc.php

Mit extraaaaaaa Zahlenschloss für sichere Daten. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Wo schaut denn CHIP immer nach, wenn sie News schreiben?

http://www.chip.de/a...4_41875464.html

Ich kann also bei einer englishen Version bis zu 190 Euro sparen.

Wenn Ich auf Apple Store US nach Photoshop CS5 schaue. Kann ich es mir fuer 550 Euro kaufen. Ersparnis von 468 Euro.

Wo schaut denn immer CHIP.de nach? ...

Edit: Sogar noch mehr, bis zu 500 Euro. Also zum halben Preis kann man es auf amazon.com kriegen.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Bin echt am grübeln wegen WoW -.-
Wer spielt denn noch? Lohnt es sich? Lohnts sich nicht? Wenn ja, wieso?
Wer spielt wo und was? Wer würd mich werben/ziehen? :>


----------



## Erz1 (20. Juli 2010)

Ist Alien Swarm geilooo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ziehe es mir gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2010)

Dito, bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin echt am grübeln wegen WoW -.-
> Wer spielt denn noch? Lohnt es sich? Lohnts sich nicht? Wenn ja, wieso?
> Wer spielt wo und was? Wer würd mich werben/ziehen? :>



_Ich / Ob es sich lohnt musst du wie immer selbst rausfinden ;-) / Shattrath - Horde (noch) / Wäre sicherlich kein Problem wenn die Zeiten passen.. :-)_


----------



## muehe (20. Juli 2010)

bin nurnoch zu Raids on 

farmen muss ich nicht hab noch 80k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Koks bekomm ich auch günstig 

lag aber in letzter Zeit auch an der WM , Hitze

aber so eigentlich auch gross keine Lust


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Ich wuerde dir, wie ich es dann auch selber machen werde. Auf Cataclysm warten. Da wirst du einfach alles neu entdecken, eine neue Rassen/Klassenkombination spielen. Glaub da ist der Reiz und Spass einfach groesser, als jetzt neu anzufangen.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dito, bin mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach fuck. Ist es bei dir fertig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir hat der Download gestoppt, weil ich CSS gedadelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin echt am grübeln wegen WoW -.-
> Wer spielt denn noch? Lohnt es sich? Lohnts sich nicht? Wenn ja, wieso?
> Wer spielt wo und was? Wer würd mich werben/ziehen? :>



Spiele auch noch. Horde auf Echsenkessel. Lohnen tut es sich meiner Meinung nach auch erst mit Cata :>
Wäre auch bereit zu werben, aber dann nicht auf meinem leeren Server, sondern woanders, bei paini zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ach fuck. Ist es bei dir fertig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guter Witz, 2 GB bei meiner Leitung dauern ca. 10 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Juli 2010)

Oh Ok. :s
Bei mir dauert es noch.. 1 Stunde. *pieks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Guter Witz, 2 GB bei meiner Leitung dauern ca. 10 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir sinds hier im Urlaub mehr als 2 Tage...


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Naja, auf Cataclysm warten wär relativ gay...weil ohne Erbstücke leveln mich echt nervt und ich schlicht und ergreifend keinen Char mit ordentlich Gold mehr habe...das macht mit Cata anfangen mehr oder weniger unattraktiv ;-)
Was ich so mitbekommen habe ist, dass leveln jetzt noch schneller geht (lul) und nja...ICC auch nicht der Heilsbringer war...


----------



## Shefanix (20. Juli 2010)

Mit Cata gehts Leveln nochmals um 10% schneller. Gildenboni ftw :X

Ich weiss im Moment aber auch nicht so wirklich was ich machen soll. Entweder geh ich auf den Server von paini mit meiner Paladina, oder ich fang dort neu an, oder ich bleib auf meinem. Das Problem ist halt, dass mein Server total leer ist, dort aber RL-Freunde von mir drauf spielen. Naja, mal schauen. Bin ja noch bis zum 30. im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Juli 2010)

Kannst ja für 20 Euro transfer machen.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Oda fangen auf US neu an. Ich kann dich werben ;p

aber mit mir mag ja eh niemand spielen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juli 2010)

Ne frage ist Raid 0 spür paar schneller als eine solo festplatte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Juli 2010)

Genau Sora, mit dir will ich nicht spielen. Da kann ich mich ja gleich hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, US hab ich im Moment irgendwie keine Lust mehr zu. Will mit ein paar Leuten spielen die ich auch kennen, und nicht nur mit einem den ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: Jap, es ist in einigen Fällen sogar sehr deutlich spürbar schneller :>


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mit Cata gehts Leveln nochmals um 10% schneller. Gildenboni ftw :X
> 
> Ich weiss im Moment aber auch nicht so wirklich was ich machen soll. Entweder geh ich auf den Server von paini mit meiner Paladina, oder ich fang dort neu an, oder ich bleib auf meinem. Das Problem ist halt, dass mein Server total leer ist, dort aber RL-Freunde von mir drauf spielen. Naja, mal schauen. Bin ja noch bis zum 30. im Urlaub
> 
> ...



_Ich geh wieder zu den Ally´s..zumindest wein mein Freund wieder anfängt..hab ja hier alles gemacht..LK-Titel / besseres Equip usw.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Hab auch Lust bekommen auf ein Zwerg Jaeger. Mit cataclysm werden die wieder ziemlich interessant, nicht mehr bloedes rumgeballer. 
Eventuell ein Untote Jaeger (:


----------



## Shefanix (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würd auch Ally spielen. Mir ist das alles völlig egal :>


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne frage ist Raid 0 spür paar schneller als eine solo festplatte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist schon spürbar schneller, würd ich aber nur machen wenn ich nicht 1 Byte Daten auf den Platten hätte die ich noch brauchen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonten aber klasse geeignet als schneller temporärer Space um Videoaufnahmen/-schnitt drauf zu machen oder eben alles was Geschwindigkeit braucht wo es aber auf Datensicherheit nicht so ankommt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juli 2010)

Hm.. überlege mir gerade ne 2te F3 320GB oder ne 500GB zu kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Mir ist auch egal wo ich spielen würde...hauptsache ich hab irgendwen mit dem ich spielen kann (wenn ich denn spiele) und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (20. Juli 2010)

Redest du von WoW oder allgemein?^^


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Redest du von WoW oder allgemein?^^



Ich rede selbstverständlich von Sexspielchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Okay, im Ernst: Es geht jetzt gerade um WoW


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Was.. wie jetzt. Nun haste mich aber voll verwirrt. Sexspielchen?


----------



## Maxiking456 (20. Juli 2010)

Also beim P-Server wär ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hm.. überlege mir gerade ne 2te F3 320GB oder ne 500GB zu kaufen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



320er lohnt nicht lieber 3-4 Euro mehr für ne 500er oder nimmst ne 320 F4 und dann als Systemplatte falls du noch keine SSD hast


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was.. wie jetzt. Nun haste mich aber voll verwirrt. Sexspielchen?


Ich habe ihn veräppelt. Ich hab die ganze Zeit von WoW geredet und er fragt ob ich von WoW oder Allgemein rede...da dachte ich mir es ist Zeit für einen blöden Spruch.



Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Also beim P-Server wär ich dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


P-Server sind fürn Arsch...habe in meinem Leben keinen vernünftigen gesehen, bei dem das Balancing okay war oder alle Skills so funktionierten wie sie sollten -> vernünftiger Spielfluss Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> 320er lohnt nicht lieber 3-4 Euro mehr für ne 500er oder nimmst ne 320 F4 und dann als Systemplatte falls du noch keine SSD hast


Ich weis aber die 500GB finde ich nirgends mehr in der Schweiz kp wie so, und 1TB wäre mir fast zu viel... Oo


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> P-Server sind fürn Arsch...habe in meinem Leben keinen vernünftigen gesehen, bei dem das Balancing okay war oder alle Skills so funktionierten wie sie sollten -> vernünftiger Spielfluss Fehlanzeige.




Also, ich kenn da einen. Moechte jetzt direkt keine Werbung machen. Aber das ist einer der bugg freisten Server. Den ich je gesehen habe. Ist eigentlich nur ein Arena Server. Macht wirklich Spass. Bin naemlich mit dem Admin vom Server in Kontakt ueber msn. Sage Ihn immer paar Buggs die mir auffallen und nach paar Tagen sind die gefixed.

Aber wie gesagt, nur Arena & BG


----------



## Kyragan (20. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich weis aber die 500GB finde ich nirgends mehr in der Schweiz kp wie so, und 1TB wäre mir fast zu viel... Oo



320er und go RAID! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juli 2010)

LOL Ich hab ja gar keine 320GB eingebaut, sonder eine 500GB die 320 hab ich anderen pc... omfg ich glaub ich sollte ins bett... 

hm hätte ich mit einer 2er 1TB... hab nun doch noch ne 500GB für 60SFR und ne 250 für 55 SFR... 1TB wäre mir aber sicher zu viel.

aber 55 für 250 GB wenn ich für 5- SFR mehr ne 500GB bekomme kackt mich dann noch mehr an. xD


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Hmm...BG und Arena will ich irgendwie lernen, hab andererseits auch kb drauf weil sich sowas selbst beibringen stinkt D:


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Kannst mich gerne fragen.

Kennt mich da 100% aus. Falls Tipps usw. brauchst. Also kenn mich wirklich aus damit, nicht so Heins Doof mal 2 Spiele gemacht, sondern richtig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Juli 2010)

Hab seit heute die X4 und man muss echt sagen, trotz 30 Euro weniger Anschaffungskosten schlägt sie die Lycosa um Längen, in den Bereichen Qualität und Funktion.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß...du und deine Imba-Arenaratings^^ Ja ne, das witzige ist ja, ich hab nen "Kumpel", der auch seine locker flockigen 2200-2500er-Ratings hat(te)...nur hatte der einfach mal keine Lust mir zu helfen, obwohl ich nen 80er auf seinem Server hab lol...naja D:
Muss mal schauen, die Idee mit WoW wieder anfangen ist ja noch nicht ausgereift...bisher hab ichs ja auch immer bereut danach...


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

Nee, jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen. Ich will nicht das dies falsch verstanden wird. Vielleicht hat von so den manchen Super Pro Leuten den Eindruck, die meinen sie waeren was besseres. Klar, man wird oefters angeschrieben. Aber Ich antworte auch drauf, antworte bei Fragen usw.

Da Ich sowieso nicht mehr so aktiv Spiele und nicht's mehr zu verlieren habe. Macht es mir Spass und Freude mein Wissen und ggf. koennen an andere Leute weiter zu geben.


----------



## Breoal (21. Juli 2010)

Moinsen

Könnt ihr mir ein *zuverlässiges und gutes* Programm empfehlen bei dem ich gleichzeitig die Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen und die Temperaturen auslesen kann...oder ist von dem Drosseln der Lüfter abzuraten?


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

Warum willste das ändern?


----------



## Breoal (21. Juli 2010)

Die beiden Gehäuselüfter sind mir ein bisschen zu laut. Darum halt die Frage, auf vtl 70% drosseln, wird es viel wärmer? Leistungsverlust enorm?
Also der "Lärm" ist nicht schlimm/belastend usw und stört auch nicht unglaublich. Aber wäre halt optimal wenn ich die beiden bisschen drosseln könnte, dann wärs perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2010)

SpeedFan, GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Everest etc. pp.
Ob es ratsam ist, die Geschwindigkeiten zu drosseln musst du selber schauen. Hängt alles von den Temperaturen ab, die deine Hardware hat. Wenn die CPU zwischen 50 und 60°C heiß wird unter Last, lass es. Bei der GPU ist eine Temperatur bis ~90° okay dass du noch ein WENIG drosseln kannst, aber ich würd eigentlich nur bei 80°C drüber nachdenken ob ich drossele. 
Chipsatz etc. sollten definitiv nicht zu heiß werden, da kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus.

@Sora: Bei allen noch so dummen Fragen? D:


----------



## Breoal (21. Juli 2010)

So, habe mit Speedfan auf 70 % gedrosselt.
Spiele schon seit 10Uhr cod, höre musik, chatprogramme usw...
Mehr Programme werden bei mir wohl nie gleichzeitig laufen...
Temperaturen sind jetzt von 31 auf 39°C gestiegen...sollte ja noch im grünen Bereich liegen?


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

Ja... ist aber auch unterschiedlich, denn GPU kann mehr haben als CPU!
Wenn ein CPU auf 70° ist würd ich mir gedanken machen, bei einer GPU ist das normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (21. Juli 2010)

GPU=Grafikkarte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

GPU = Grafikkarten-Prozessor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (21. Juli 2010)

Cool danke euch!
Wenn sich was negativ bemerkbar macht, ändere ich die Leistung wieder auf 100% und melde mich ggf!

Und grosses Lob & Dank das ihr auch bei noch so doofen Fragen supi Antwort gebt!


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

Wo kann man bei WOTLK die Latenz bzw. FPS ablesen? da wo das bei TBC war ist das nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> SpeedFan, GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Everest etc. pp.
> Ob es ratsam ist, die Geschwindigkeiten zu drosseln musst du selber schauen. Hängt alles von den Temperaturen ab, die deine Hardware hat. Wenn die CPU zwischen 50 und 60°C heiß wird unter Last, lass es. Bei der GPU ist eine Temperatur bis ~90° okay dass du noch ein WENIG drosseln kannst, aber ich würd eigentlich nur bei 80°C drüber nachdenken ob ich drossele.
> Chipsatz etc. sollten definitiv nicht zu heiß werden, da kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus.
> 
> @Sora: Bei allen noch so dummen Fragen? D:


Lieber direkt in der Hardware regeln. Stichwort BIOS Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Wo kann man bei WOTLK die Latenz bzw. FPS ablesen? da wo das bei TBC war ist das nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wo du auch das Menü für die Optionen öffnest, den kleinen Computer unten in der Leiste. Geh einfach mit der Maus drüber und du siehst im Tooltip die FPS/Latenz usw.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2010)

Manno, will Cata Beta spielen oder mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja zu meinem iPod.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2010)

Höhö Nebo...reparier doch den iPod für nur 190€ D:
Im Ernst...von den Varianten ja noch am ehesten das tauschen gegen einen neuen...wobei ich mir keinen iPod kaufen würde, erst recht nicht wenn ich sehe dass die tatsächlich VERSANDKOSTEN verlangen dafür, dass sie dir dein kaputtes Gerät zurückschicken O.o
Und irgendwie bin ich total verfahren darauf wieder mit WoW anzufangen, obwohl ich immer noch ne Sperre dagegen hab mental...FUUUUUU


----------



## Erz1 (21. Juli 2010)

lololololololol.
sone kacke mit dem ipod O_o mehr reperaturkosten als ein neugerät. xD
war das nicht der 16 gb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ne gute Nachricht, meine CD ist nach 2 Tagen angekommen - nur das dumme daran. Die Halterung, die die Hülle zusammenhält, ist mal wieder dank der Post kaputtgegangen -.-


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Sora: Bei allen noch so dummen Fragen? D:



Glaub nicht das es in World of Warcraft dumme Fragen gibt ;p


----------



## Kyragan (21. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> lololololololol.
> sone kacke mit dem ipod O_o mehr reperaturkosten als ein neugerät. xD



Kommt vor. Schon weil man als Reperaturservice ganz andere Mengen der Teile abnimmt steigt der Preis.
Meine alte Anlage kam mal 220€. Kaputt waren irgendne Platine, Dolby- und Endstufen-IC. Reparaturkosten: >400€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gerät war 6 Jahre alt. So viel dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich erst WoW über die Trial-Version anfange..... kann ich dann nachher Classic oder TBC über Amazon kaufen, weils da billiger ist, und meinen Char von der Trial Version weiter zocken?


----------



## Erz1 (21. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kommt vor. Schon weil man als Reperaturservice ganz andere Mengen der Teile abnimmt steigt der Preis.
> Meine alte Anlage kam mal 220€. Kaputt waren irgendne Platine, Dolby- und Endstufen-IC. Reparaturkosten: >400€.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Ich weiß. :b
Ist halt nur echt ärgerlich, bestimmt kurz nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Wenn ich erst WoW über die Trial-Version anfange..... kann ich dann nachher Classic oder TBC über Amazon kaufen, weils da billiger ist, und meinen Char von der Trial Version weiter zocken?



Ja, so ist es.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ja. Ich weiß. :b
> Ist halt nur echt ärgerlich, bestimmt kurz nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Garantie ist Ende 09 abgelaufen, Ende 08 hab ich den gekauft, also ist auch net ganz neu, aber ok, das lohnt nicht den für 190 zu reparieren, dann warte ich lieber bis ich nen iphone aus den Uk oder so bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Juli 2010)

*sigh* Verdammtes Borderlinx ... die versichern tatsache nur bis 100$ und DHL Uk sagt mir auch nichts anderes.

Wenn man die Teile doch wenigstens mal zur Abholung reservieren könnte...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmRdsVvOYsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 sehr schönes video!


----------



## Kyragan (21. Juli 2010)

Extra 3 ftw. Finds toll wie sie den Stil von "Rette deine Freiheit" kopieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (21. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und irgendwie bin ich total verfahren darauf wieder mit WoW anzufangen, obwohl ich immer noch ne Sperre dagegen hab mental...FUUUUUU



Schau dir das da an:
http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=128252

Ich hatte erst ne Gratiswoche von Blizz ( 1 Jahr acc inaktiv) und bin eher noch darin bestärkt worden, kein Geld mehr in WoW zu stecken... also, wie bei Aion... lass es lieber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten Monitor? FullHD und um die 24"? Will zum Geburtstag etwas in meine Technik-Ausstattung investieren und da könnte ich meinen alten 20"er mal austauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen .com und .net

Gibt's da ueberhaupt einen oder wieso gibt's .net?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen .com und .net
> 
> Gibt's da ueberhaupt einen oder wieso gibt's .net?



Ürsprünglich war die Aufteilung mal so:

http://de.wikipedia....op-Level-Domain

aber heutzutage hat das praktisch keine Bedeutung mehr da fast jeder jede Domain bekommt. Ausnahmen vielleicht noch .gov .mil und .edu und andere spezielle Domains.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen .com und .net
> 
> Gibt's da ueberhaupt einen oder wieso gibt's .net?



.com war eigentlich nur für Unternehmen gedacht und .net für Netzwerke, aber mittlerweile kann sich glaub ich jeder die TLD holen die er haben will. 
.gov wird wahr. nicht jeder bekommen, aber wer will die schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. ich hab irgendwie noch nie eine Website mit .us gesehen, US-Firmen nehmen doch auch immer die .com oder?

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller und schreibt noch dasselbe wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

Ah, verstehe. Super, danke euch Beiden!


----------



## Kyragan (21. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> .com war eigentlich nur für Unternehmen gedacht und .net für Netzwerke, aber mittlerweile kann sich glaub ich jeder die TLD holen die er haben will.
> .gov wird wahr. nicht jeder bekommen, aber wer will die schon
> 
> 
> ...



imageshack.us 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja, die allermeisten Firmen nutzen .com


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2010)

Ich mache ja eine Blog Seite. Ist da .net angebrachter?

Habe jetzt .com , aber wenn es nicht mehr so eine grosse Rolle spielt, ist das eigentlich egal oder?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mache ja eine Blog Seite. Ist da .net angebrachter?
> 
> Habe jetzt .com , aber wenn es nicht mehr so eine grosse Rolle spielt, ist das eigentlich egal oder?



Jo, ist egal. Kommt halt darauf an was du selber besser empfindest und natürlich in welcher tld der von dir gewünschte Name noch frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (22. Juli 2010)

http://www1.hardware...agid=240&apop=0

hmm 59,99 heut nachmittag noch 54

sieht aber nicht schlecht aus kleines Teil 80Plus Silver mit 140mm Lüfter sollte ja sehr Silent sein ich wart mal noch auf das 460W

KM bringt bei den kleinen meist auch nicht viel da oft eh fast alle angeschlossen werden müssen

500W Modu87+ P/L bissl zu teuer


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Extra 3 ftw. Finds toll wie sie den Stil von "Rette deine Freiheit" kopieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Das ist vom selben Macher (Alexander Lehmann) ;D

Ich finds einfach nru klasse solche Art von Video und das am Ende von "Wir wollen dich doch nur kenenn lernen" ist übelst dreist^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Logo kauf ich mir definitiv kein Windows 8, wie es auch immer heissen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Achtung, Mr. Blurrycam strikes again)

http://www.engadget....d-at-mgx-event/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2010)

Sieht aus wie ne Werbung für Isolier Matten oder Zewa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Windows wisch und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Juli 2010)

Wie hässlich. :s


----------



## Ogil (22. Juli 2010)

Damit wollen sie deutlich machen, dass Bill es ok findet wenn sein OS zum Gucken von pr0n genutzt wird - ein Punkt den Steve ja eher kritisch sieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Ok, Entwarnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://twitter.com/joshuatopolsky/status/19256200303



> Just contacted by Microsoft -- they say no new logos, but the tagline is real.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2010)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeVsHYVoFxY <3_


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich konnte auch mal relativ gut zupfen (wenn auch längst nicht so gut wie der), aber wenn man dann jahrelang nur Akkorde spielt verlernt man das leider total :/


----------



## Kyragan (22. Juli 2010)

Waaah. Ich raste noch aus. Will mir meinen perfekten Shep in ME2 machen, hab auch alles gefunden aber die verdammten Mods für den Anzug und die Haare klappen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Damn ist das Droid X ein riesen Teil... das ist ja noch ein größerer Ziegelstein als HD2 und Evo O_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juli 2010)

Wie lange hält der Akku echt? 5 Minuten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Waaah. Ich raste noch aus. Will mir meinen perfekten Shep in ME2 machen, hab auch alles gefunden aber die verdammten Mods für den Anzug und die Haare klappen nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Machen Zopf sieht gut aus, hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EspCap schrieb:


> Damn ist das Droid X ein riesen Teil... das ist ja noch ein größerer Ziegelstein als HD2 und Evo O_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Apps, we need more Apps. Das ist wohl das Thema, am besten noch 2 Reihen daneben und 4 darunter und dann haste nen xPad.

Edit: Hab den Musashi bekommen und verbaut, bei der Original Kühlung waren ja keine Kühlkörper auf den, ähm ka wie die heißen, RVM's oder die schwarzen Speicher oder was das sind.

Habe da jetzt die Teile draufgeklebt, weis net ob die sogut halten, weis jmd ob man die braucht ? bei der Referenzkühlung war da nur sone "Gummi"Schicht oder so drüber.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juli 2010)

Nebola sag mir ich sein Krank nur weil ich mir Metro 2033, Borderlands und Dead space bestellt habe... 3 Spiele auf einmal, ich glaub ich hab hohes fieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Juli 2010)

Dead Space ist doch ein Rail-Shooter oder?


----------



## Erz1 (22. Juli 2010)

Wieviel kann man für einen Ipod Touch 8GB verlangen?= Also gebraucht?
Kiene besonderen Schäden, eigentlich gar keine und mit Schutzhülle. xd


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Juli 2010)

120€?! Würd ich als "normaler" Verbraucher dafür hergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Nicht mehr so viel... neu kostet ein 8GB gerade ~ 150 Euro. 
Wenn du Glück hast, kriegst du ihn für 120-130 weg.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich will ihn ja kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falsch ausgedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Juli 2010)

Erstmal 80€ bieten, rauf kannste immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Hab ich gerade schon gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde einen neuen kaufen, wenn möglich. Oder auf die nächste Generation warten. So viel erspart man sich da nicht, wenn man die gebraucht kauft, weil die Leute damals eben noch mehr gezahlt haben und entsprechend noch was dafür wollen.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2010)

Wuerde hier in diesem Fall auch auf die neue Generation warten.


----------



## Erz1 (22. Juli 2010)

Hmm. Ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke euch. ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2010)

Naja, nen 8Gb für wirklich maximal 80 Euro wäre durchaus ok, aber mehr lohnt einfach nicht, da die neue Generation kommen wird.


Achja, Ich weis nicht ob ich mir Starcraft 2 kaufen soll oder nicht, ich kann mich so nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (22. Juli 2010)

ich werds mir später holen 

knapp 50 Euro jetzt bei Release als kein echter Fan davon bissl viel


----------



## WeriTis (22. Juli 2010)

Nicht zu verge$$en die neue Activi$ion Blizzard $trategie: Alle$ er$tmal klein$chnippeln und einzeln unter die dummen Leute bringen, $o leicht lä$$t sich der Gewinn verdreifachen....

Nein, meine "s"-Taste ist nicht kaputt.


----------



## quik'Silver (22. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, bezüglich Smartphones und der Internetverbindung: 

(Ich habe hiermit euch als neutrale Hilfe ausgesucht - die Händler schönen ja alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die meisten Tarife geben mir an, dass nach 200 MB von HSDPA/UMTS auf GPRS gedrosselt wird... nun stellt sich meine Frage: Wie funktioniert das Ganze?
Durch was kriege ich diese MB und was hat wieviel MB? (Also verbraucht das Laden einer Website verschieden viel MB, je nach Inhaltsgröße? Was schätzt ihr für 20 Min. Facebook?) 
Wie schnell ist die Ladegeschwindigkeit einer Website mit HSDPA/UMTS und wie schnell mit GPRS? Gibts da einen gravierenden Unterschied?
Derzeit tendiere ich zu einem Pre-Paid HTC HD2 und einer Fonic-Simkarte mit diesem Internet-Combi-Dingens für 10&#8364; im Monat, weil ich mit meinen Freunden eher über eben Facebook kommuniziere. 
Habt ihr Vorschläge für bessere Smartphones? Vorschläge für bessere Tarife? Gibts eigtl. von MS eine HTC-App für Facebook, damit ich da auch privaten Chat sehe und schreiben kann? 

Soooo, viele Fragen, ich hoffe auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lieben Gruß


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Hm naja, das kommt schon darauf an was du machst. Wenn du Videos streamst, verbrauchst du logischerweise ziemlich viel von deinem 'schnellen' Datenvolumen. Mit halbwegs normalem Surfverhalten (hauptsächlich Twitter, Foren und ein paar Newsseiten, eigentlich jeden Tag) reichen mir 200 MB maximal einen halben Monat. Wenn ich Youtube oder ähnliches intensiver verwende logischerweise deutlich kürzer.
HSDPA erreicht bis zu 14 Mbit/s, jedoch können die meissten Smartphones 'nur' 7,2 Mbit/s empfangen - was man allerdings in der Realität auch nie erleben wird. GPRS ist deutlich langsamer und bestenfalls für Twitter und Mails zu gebrauchen - die maximale Geschwindigkeit liegt hier bei ~100 kbit/s (theoretisch). Dazwischen gibt es noch EDGE, was eigentlich immer verfügbar ist und immerhin ~500 kbit/s liefern kann. Jedoch drosseln afaik alle Carrier direkt auf GPRS, wenn sie es tun.

Zu einem HTC HD2 würde ich dir nicht raten (ja, schlagt mich) - das verwendet Windows Mobile 6.5 als OS, was nicht gerade besonders modern ist und auch keine derart große Entwicklercommunity hinter sich hat, wie es bei iOS oder Android der Fall ist. Sollte kein iPhone 4 in Frage kommen, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zu einem Android-Gerät raten. Besonders zu empfehlen finde ich das Motorola Milestone, viele schwärmen auch sehr vom HTC Desire. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, weil ich es einfach noch nicht live gesehen habe.

Der Tarif ist auf jeden Fall ok, ich habe aktuell einen ähnlichen bei o2 zum selben Preis. Wenn ich endlich mal mein iPhone kaufen kann wird der aber auf den nächsthöheren Tarif mit 1GB 3G-Volumen aufgestockt, der dann 15 Euro/Monat kostet. Wenn du viel surfst wäre das evtl. auch was für dich, falls dir die 200MB nicht reichen.


----------



## quik'Silver (22. Juli 2010)

Hey, erstmal danke für die schnelle (& in meinen Augen sehr kompetente) Antwort.
Ja, an das iPhone dachte ich auch bereits, aber da ich noch Jugendlich bin wäre das iPhone eine sehr große Investition, obwohl ich es mir leisten könnte (Geld gespart, Minijob während der Schulzeit und Ferienjob).
Das HTC Desire hat ein Freund von mir, da könnte ich gut selbst mal reingucken. Motorola will ich nichtmehr, ich habe mit meinem ersten Motorola-Handy einfach zu schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Jo, so wie du das beschreibst, werde ich auf jeden Fall mehr als 200Mb Datenvolumen benötigen. Wirst du dir das 3GS oder das 4er iPhone kaufen? Man kann ja auch die neue 4er Software auf das 3GS laden, da gäbe es dann ja nurnoch Hardware-Unterschiede.
Kennst du einen vergleichbaren Tarif mit 1GB Volumen oder noch höher? 
Gruß


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mir das iPhone 4 holen, auch wenn ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin wie... denn so ganz einfach ist der Import aus UK ja nicht, weil alles das Zeug aus dem Land rauskarrt absolut mit iPhones überlastet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Tarif : Ich bin mir sicher, dass so ziemlich jeder Carrier in Deutschland etwas in der Art anbietet. Da Fonic ja sowieso über das o2-Netz läuft, haben die sicherlich auch etwas vergleichbares. Mein Tarif wäre in dieser Liste 'Internet-Pack-M mit Smartphone-Option' (http://goo.gl/OAH9).
Wenn das bei Fonic auch so einfach mit dem Zusatzpaket kündigen wie bei o2 ist (Monatsweise), würde ich dir dazu raten erstmal die 200MB zu teste und dann zu schauen, 
wie weit du damit kommst... wenn du wirklich nur Facebook verwendest reicht das evtl. auch. Ansonsten kannst du ja nächsten Monat immer noch upgraden.


----------



## quik'Silver (22. Juli 2010)

Wo du Recht hast - ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst du noch andre Smartphones empfehlen? Wichtig ist mir übrigens, dass es auch eine MP3-Player-Funktion oder zumindest etwas Vergleichbares im jeweiligen Gerät gibt. Am Besten mit variierbarem Speicherplatz, sprich MemoryCard oder was auch immer. (So ~4-8GB wären super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Denkt bitte nicht, ich hätte mich nicht schon selbst ausreichend umgeschaut, allerdins sollen die Sony Ericssons in der Verarbeiten ja nicht der Bringer sein und auch die Software ist angeblich ziemlich launisch. Den Grund für meine Skepsis gegenüber Motorola kennt ihr ja bereits, vielleicht treff ich aber noch jemanden der auch eines der Smartphones besitzt. Mit Samsung könnte ich mich noch befassen^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2010)

Ganz interessant finde ich neben dem Milestone z.B. das Google Nexus One, auch wenn das nicht wirklich billiger ist als das iPhone. Das Sony Erricson Xperia X10 ist auch schick, ebenso das HTC Evo 4G. Die laufen allesamt mit Android, was ich - wie schon gesagt - nach iOS am empfehlenswertesten finde.

Das Samsung Wave S8500 ist aber auf jeden Fall auch erwähnenswert... das läuft mit Bada, einem OS von Samsung selbst. Es ist ein recht neues OS, das folglich einen sehr kleinen Kreis an Entwicklern und damit Apps hat, und imo auch keine Revolution ist. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall ein solides OS und das Gerät an sich hat sehr schicke Hardware für den Preis - ein wirklich gutes AMOLED Display, 720p Video, 1GHz A8 etc. für ~ 300 Euro. Ich würde es aufgrund des OS dem Milestone nicht vorziehen, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein Gerät das man sich mal anschauen sollte.

Auf jeden Fall sollte man ein Smartphone nicht ungesehen kaufen, also teste die Geräte sofern möglich auf jeden Fall mal im Laden bevor du es bestellst. Aber das dürfte ja klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (22. Juli 2010)

Schau mal bitte in dein PN-Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Postcount +1 hrhrh >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. Juli 2010)

was meinste.. 300€ für 128gb ssd mit 275MB/s schreiben und lesen?
erstmal für lappi, später vllt für normalo-pc-systemplatte
je nachdem was ich mehr nutze ^^

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=152971&query=force+f120&referer=detail&link=solrSearch%2Flisting.productDetails


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

47°C sollten für ne 5850 unter Last (zocken) ok sein ne ?


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

HD5850 last 47°C? Das sind ja quasi wasserkühöungsvwerte, was zockst du da? TETRIS???

hihihihihihiihik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was Handy angeht: wenn du auf krass eingexchränkjte systeme stehst und möchtest dass apple deine daten hat, kaufn iphone4. wenn nicht, nimm n htzc desire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Alsooo...ich würd jetzt erstmal ne Probewoche wieder WoW zocken, wer würde mich werben und mit meinen durchaus flexiblen Online-Zeiten klarkommen? :>


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn jetzt. Willste Hilfe oder nicht xD


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> was meinste.. 300€ für 128gb ssd mit 275MB/s schreiben und lesen?
> erstmal für lappi, später vllt für normalo-pc-systemplatte
> je nachdem was ich mehr nutze ^^
> 
> http://www.alternate....productDetails



Da würde ich eher die 60GB-Version nehmen, die reicht doch locker aus.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> HD5850 last 47°C? Das sind ja quasi wasserkühöungsvwerte, was zockst du da? TETRIS???
> 
> hihihihihihiihik
> 
> ...



1. MW2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wieso sollte Apple meine Daten bekommen ?

3. Klick , wisst Ihr bescheid, wenn ihr mal jmd vergewaltigt, liegt dass daran das Ihr es in spielen wie BC2, WoW, MW2 und sonstigen "Killerspielen" gelernt habt ...


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

*Konto nicht verfügbar*
Dein Konto steht derzeit aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten nicht zur Verfügung. Es sollte in den nächsten Stunden wieder verfügbar sein. Wir möchten uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.




Facebook.







Das ist doch der letzte Scheiss oder.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> 2. Wieso sollte Apple meine Daten bekommen ?



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Apple-rechtfertigt-seine-Datenschutzrichtlinien-1041437.html


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Wow, und trotzdem kann man ablehnen das Apple deine "Daten" bekommt. 

Außerdem sind es nur Positionsdaten die in Postleitzahlen umgewandelt werden, und das ist doch egal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juli 2010)

Wir Pwend die Konsolen Spieler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.gulli.com/news/xbox-spieler-sind-zu-schlecht-f-rs-cross-gaming-2010-07-23 wussten wir schon vorher aber nun ist es Offizielle muahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher die 60GB-Version nehmen, die reicht doch locker aus.



ich sag mal 15gb je betriebssystem und da ich (egal wo) immer zwei parallel hab sinds schon 30gb.
Die 60er SSDs haben effektiv 55Gb nutzbar, also bleiben 25Gb frei.
25Gb ist mir persönlich zu wenig. Mindestens 33,x GB hab ich mir ausgerechnet brauche ich, 40Gb wären schön bzw minimal ausreichend.
Darum eine 120er SSD oder größer...

Frage ist bloß, ob man den Unterschied zwischen (Lesen/Schreiben jeweils in MB/s) merkt?! :O
*275/275* <- vs -> *230/160*


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist doch der letzte Scheiss oder.



Steht doch schon n paar Zeilen drüber.


btw OH SNAP! Memo an mich selbst: Wenn du den PC ausmachst bevor du saufen gehst, dann so dass du ihn unter Garantie nicht mehr anbekommst. Immerhin hab ichs geschafft besoffen mit ner Büroklammer die Pins am Mainboard zu überbrücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt. Willste Hilfe oder nicht xD


vllt nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich Hilfe brauche sag ich dir Bescheid, das wär aber eh nur wenn ich mich entscheiden würde, in den Highlevel-Bereich hochzuzocken



Kyragan schrieb:


> btw OH SNAP! Memo an mich selbst: Wenn du den PC ausmachst bevor du saufen gehst, dann so dass du ihn unter Garantie nicht mehr anbekommst. Immerhin hab ichs geschafft besoffen mit ner Büroklammer die Pins am Mainboard zu überbrücken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erster Lacher am Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Wundere mich eh wie ich das geschafft hab. Ich konnte nicht mehr gerade Laufen, aber den PC hab ich anbekommen obwohl ich ermangelns eines Gehäuses um die Hardware keinen Knopf habe und somit die Pins überbrücken muss. :S


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wundere mich eh wie ich das geschafft hab. Ich konnte nicht mehr gerade Laufen, aber den PC hab ich anbekommen obwohl ich ermangelns eines Gehäuses um die Hardware keinen Knopf habe und somit die Pins überbrücken muss. :S


Ich kenn das...besoffen kann man ungeahnte Kräfte freisetzen


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wow, und trotzdem kann man ablehnen das Apple deine "Daten" bekommt.
> 
> Außerdem sind es nur Positionsdaten die in Postleitzahlen umgewandelt werden, und das ist doch egal.



Wo kannst du das ablehnen? Das steht doch in den AGB also würdest du dann auch auf Itunes, Appstore,... verzichten.
Und es geht einfach ums Prinzip, dass man kostenlos Apple Daten zur Verfügung stellt und die dann dafür wieder kassieren können.



Niranda schrieb:


> ich sag mal 15gb je betriebssystem und da ich (egal wo) immer zwei parallel hab sinds schon 30gb.
> Die 60er SSDs haben effektiv 55Gb nutzbar, also bleiben 25Gb frei.
> 25Gb ist mir persönlich zu wenig. Mindestens 33,x GB hab ich mir ausgerechnet brauche ich, 40Gb wären schön bzw minimal ausreichend.
> Darum eine 120er SSD oder größer...
> ...



Naja mir wäre da der Aufpreis zu teuer; für Daten, Filme, Bilder...braucht es ja keine SSD da würde eine normale Festplatte auch reichen. Nimm die kleine 60er und dazu eine ext. 500GB 2,5" für knap 60€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wegen der Geschwindigkeit, wie oft schreibst du etwas auf die Platte? Hauptsächlich wird ja gelesen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wo kannst du das ablehnen? Das steht doch in den AGB also würdest du dann auch auf Itunes, Appstore,... verzichten.
> Und es geht einfach ums Prinzip, dass man kostenlos Apple Daten zur Verfügung stellt und die dann dafür wieder kassieren können.



Ich seh das nicht so eng... Apple, Google und sämtliche anderen Firmen die Daten wie Standort etc. sammeln, machen das ja nicht weil sie eine bestimme Person gezielt verfolgen wollen. 
Denen geht es um die breite Masse und nicht um Individuen.


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja mir wäre da der Aufpreis zu teuer; für Daten, Filme, Bilder...braucht es ja keine SSD da würde eine normale Festplatte auch reichen. Nimm die kleine 60er und dazu eine ext. 500GB 2,5" für knap 60€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut überzeugt, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleib trotzdem bei einer 120/128er.. die sind 'nur' ~50€ teurer.
Eine externe möchte ich nicht auch noch rumschleppen. Hab ein kleines NAS Zuhause am Netzwerk hängen, da drauf ist alles wichtige und soll sich synchronisieren.
Die besagten 30Gb die ich brauch sind belegt durch office, die ganzen Entwicklungsumgebungen und trackmania, falls mir mal wirklich extrem langweilig wird und ich nicht bei ner lesung wegpenn (was iwie immer häufiger vorkommt o_O)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wo kannst du das ablehnen? Das steht doch in den AGB also würdest du dann auch auf Itunes, Appstore,... verzichten.
> Und es geht einfach ums Prinzip, dass man kostenlos Apple Daten zur Verfügung stellt und die dann dafür wieder kassieren können.



Na, einfach nicht akzeptieren. Und es soll Leute geben die kaufen sich nen iPhone weil sie es brauchen, nicht weils Apps etc hat, dafür brauchen die keinen Account.

Ansonsten ist es doch auch völlig egal, soviele Daten wie von jedem von uns im Internet, auf der Straße oder sonst wo rumfliegen, wolltem an das verhindern, am besten nach der Geburt in nem Isolierten Raum leben, wobei, dann wirst du berühmt und deine Daten sind wieder im Umlauf.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Es geht hier vor allem um Prinzipien. Es ist richtig, dass es bei diesen Datenerfassungsmethoden um die Masse geht. Es ist allerdings falsch, dass es nicht ums Individuum geht. Erstens weil DU ein Individuum in dieser Masse bist und deshalb für den Konzern potentiell interessant und zweitens werden diese Daten unter anderem erfasst, um auf dich zugeschnittene Inhalte in Form von Werbung und anderem nervigen Schwachsinn zu präsentieren. 

Das gibts schon seit Jahren und ist überall sichtbar, egal ob bei youtube, GoogleAds oder amazon. Bei letzteren übrigens besonders heftig. Da schaut man einmal für 5 Minuten bei den Monitoren rum und hat 2 Tage später ne Mail mit Monitor-Sonderangeboten...

Dummerweise hat die Datenerfassung, auch dank Google, mittlerweile eine neue Qualität erreicht. Es geht nicht mehr nur ums präsentieren indivuell zusammengesteller Inhalte sondern um eine breite Nutzungsdatenerfassung die dem Konzern unter anderem dazu dienen bestimmte Dienste in ihr Programm aufzunehmen weil sie die Nachfrage messen oder anderes. Prinzipiell keine schlechte Sache. Das perverse ist dass es für den User völlig unbemerkt und vor allem unkontrollierbar geschieht. 
Google hat da mittlerweile etwas eingelenkt und setzt das Senden von Nutzungsdaten bei Chrome als optional daneben. Es werden immer noch genug Daten bei google landen, da jede URL-Eingabe eine Google live Suche ist aber bestimmte Daten werden dann doch geblockt. Immerhin bietet Google die Möglichkeit an seine Privatsphäre zu schützen OHNE dass ich auf Teile des Nutzungsumfanges verzichten muss.

Ich kann auch Apple untersagen meine Daten zu erhalten in dem ich schlicht kein Konto anlege. Nur kann ich dann keines der iOS Geräte so nutzen wie sie angedacht sind genutzt zu werden. Lediglich einige Standardfunktionen, die jedes 30&#8364; Handy beherrscht. Apple bekommt also ihre Daten, weil ich am Ende als Kunde doch zähneknirschend zustimme weil ich mein Telefon mit seinem kompletten Umfang nutzen will. Andernfalls könnte ich mir auch bei amazon son altes Klapphandy kaufen. Das erfüllt den gleichen Zweck.
Das Gerät sammelt(gegen meinen Willen) Positionsdaten und sendet diese (wiederum gegen meinen Willen) an Apple. Dass daraus nur Postleitzahlen werden glaubt doch kein Mensch. Wenn exakte Positionsdaten (hi GPS) erfasst werden, werden diese auch übermittelt. Selbst wenn sie Postleitzahlen daraus machen sind die Rohdaten in Form von exakten Positionsangaben immer noch vorhanden. Apple würde sich doch selbst ins Bein schießen, wenn sie ihr I-know-where-you-are"-System künstlich beschneiden würden. Erstrecht wo es eigentlich geheim ist und mehr oder weniger durch Zufall an die Öffentlichkeit kam und ausschließlich von Apple selbst genutzt wird.
Mit Positionsdaten lässt sich mehr machen als man so glaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfide wird es dann wenn wir beim Krösus der Datenverwurster landen: Facebook. Die sammeln nicht nur alle Daten, nein sie behalten sie auch obwohl man sie, oder gar das ganze Profil, gelöscht hat intern. Und dem ganzen nicht genug verkaufen sie diese Daten dann an ihre Wirtschaftspartner und das ganz offiziell in den AGBs.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Gut überzeugt, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pass nur auf, dass du mich nicht von einer solchen SSD überzeugst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine kleine 40er reicht zwar momentan aus, aber ich überleg grad die HDDs aus meinem PC in ein NAS zu stecken; d.h. auf der SSD müssten mehr Programme Platz haben.
Und dazu kommt ein Multibootsystem falls ich doch mal was spielen will.

@Nebola: Wenn man auf einem Iphone keine Apps installiert, dann braucht man es auch nicht; also wer holt sich ein Iphone um dann bewusst nichts darauf zu installieren? Ansonsten gebe ich Kyragan recht.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Nebola: Wenn man auf einem Iphone keine Apps installiert, dann braucht man es auch nicht; also wer holt sich ein Iphone um dann bewusst nichts darauf zu installieren? Ansonsten gebe ich Kyragan recht.


Vielleicht Leute mit Jailbreak, oder Geschäftsleute die nur das Telefon brauchen, welche Geschäftsmann läuft den bitte mit nem 5 Jahre alten Nokia rum ?


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Pass nur auf, dass du mich nicht von einer solchen SSD überzeugst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie meinst du das jetzt?! o_O"

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=147495&query=ssd+2,5+128+gb&referer=detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails
die gibts bei woanders (glaub amazon.de war das) für ~200€, find sie so aber ganz gut, laut HWLuxx ist sie für normalgebrauch auch sehr gut im P/L... gibt dort im SSD-Thread eine Beschreibung der Verbauten chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Indilinx Barefoot Controller?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ist der letzte Scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Habe mir das gleiche gedacht, aber den Kommentar verkniffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, HD 5850 mit Musashi nach 1 Stunde zocken unter Last 44°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Indilinx Barefoot Controller?



ne, dieser JM oder so 812... muss nochmal nachschauen


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt?! o_O"
> 
> http://www.alternate...495&query=ssd+2,5+128+gb&referer=detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails
> die gibts bei woanders (glaub amazon.de war das) für ~200€, find sie so aber ganz gut, laut HWLuxx ist sie für normalgebrauch auch sehr gut im P/L... gibt dort im SSD-Thread eine Beschreibung der Verbauten chips
> ...



Ich bin jetzt bei den Kingston nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber die haben doch einen JMicron-Controller. Und die waren immer für ihre instabilen, bzw. einbrechenden, Übertragungsraten bekannt, also wäre ich da vorsichtig.



Nebola schrieb:


> Vielleicht Leute mit Jailbreak, oder Geschäftsleute die nur das Telefon brauchen, welche Geschäftsmann läuft den bitte mit nem 5 Jahre alten Nokia rum ?



JB vielleicht, wobei das relativ wenig sein werden. Und ob Geschäftsleute ein Iphone einsetzen ist fraglich; mir ist jedenfalls noch nie einer übern Weg gelaufen. Wenn jemand seine Arbeits-Emails unterwegs braucht hat er fast immer einen Blackberry, und wenn nicht dann tuts ein normales Handy (nicht-Smartphone) auch. Und das muss kein 5 Jahre altes Nokia sein, schließlich haben die Hersteller in den letzten Jahren nicht nur Iphones und Iphone-Klone rausgebracht.


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei den Kingston nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber die haben doch einen JMicron-Controller. Und die waren immer für ihre instabilen, bzw. einbrechenden, Übertragungsraten bekannt, also wäre ich da vorsichtig.



Frag ich mal anders:
Im HWL Forum hat schon einer genau die Frage gestellt, die für mich passt - wurde aber gleich geschlossen^^
Welche SSD würdest du den empfehlen?
Kriterien wie gesagt ~120GB, 200&#8364;, max 250&#8364;. ^^

Hab da eigentlich echt wenig Erfahrungen mit...
Normalerweise steh ich ja auf Corsair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Preislich ist das doch bisschen zu hoch.

Edit2:
Hm?
http://www.avitos.co...=&product_list=

Ist aber mit 262&#8364; extrem hart an der Grenze.. sogar drüber :S
aber SF1200er Chip (275/275 MB/s)

Edit3:
Mal bssl offtopic, da es auch an Zensursular angelehnt ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Die Phoenix würde ich der Kingston in jedem Fall vorziehen. Der SF1200 ist der deutlich bessere Controller.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Also die Sandforce schneiden eigentlich immer recht gut ab, da kann man eigentlich jede aktuellere empfehlen. Ich würde mir ja die Corsair F60 anschauen, nur hab ich für die noch keine Tests gefunden.


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte die corsair nicht günstiger werden wirds die - vielen dank euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw die Corsair F60 hat sich grad ein Freund gekauft, kann ihn ja mal nach ein paar testdaten fragen... aber dieses WE ist Loveparade... wird wohl nix ^^


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Hmm...augenscheinlich hab ich NVidia doch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100€ für HD4870 nicht gemacht, jetzt für 100€ inkl. ne GTX260 216 im Luxx geschossen *g*


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Glueckwunsch. Hatte auch eine GTX260 jedoch 192, aber war vollkommen zufrieden. Haette mir keine andere Grafikkarte vorstellen koennen. Alles auf hoher Grafik gespielt. Echt super die Karte!

Edit: Eben schwarze Schutzhuelle fuers iPhone 4 bestellt ueber das App. Ziemlich lustig, einfach so kostenlos. Versandfertig 3-5 Wochen ..


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

muss man für die hülle ein iphone 4 besitzen?^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Schon. 

Also, ich werde die Huelle eh nicht drauf machen ;p


Aber wenn man schon was kostenlos kriegt, kann man es ja auch nehmen (:


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Ebend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in Schwarz sieht die ganz ok aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Edit: Eben schwarze Schutzhuelle fuers iPhone 4 bestellt ueber das App. Ziemlich lustig, einfach so kostenlos. Versandfertig 3-5 Wochen ..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Jaja, hab's etwas beschissen formuliert, aber egal.


----------



## Arosk (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich find das mit iPhone 4 lausig. Für mich sowieso uninteressant da ich keine Interesse an "Mobiltelefonen" habe, aber das bei der Entwicklung so ein grober Fehler nicht bemerkt wird :<


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also ich find das mit iPhone 4 lausig. Für mich sowieso uninteressant da ich keine Interesse an "Mobiltelefonen" habe, aber das bei der Entwicklung so ein grober Fehler nicht bemerkt wird :<



1. Warum findest du das iPhone 4 lausig.

2. Ist es kein grober Fehler.


----------



## Arosk (23. Juli 2010)

Gut, falsch formuliert... Bin grad bissel konfus... Ich meinte es ist schlampig entwickelt worden. Und meiner Meinung nach ist dieser "Kurzschluss" der die Empfangsleistung beeinträchtigt ein grober Fehler in der Entwicklung


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Naja irgendwie ist es schon ein grober Fehler wenn man die Antennen kurzschließen kann indem man es ordnungsgemäß benutzt. Und was nützt einem das tolle Design wenn man das Phone dann in eine Plastikschale steckt?
Ich werd abwarten bis das 3GS günstig wird und dann wechseln; mein 3G ruckelt momentan nur noch so vor sich hin, besonders seit iOS4.


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie ist es schon ein grober Fehler wenn man die Antennen kurzschließen kann indem man es ordnungsgemäß benutzt. Und was nützt einem das tolle Design wenn man das Phone dann in eine Plastikschale steckt?
> Ich werd abwarten bis das 3GS günstig wird und dann wechseln; mein 3G ruckelt momentan nur noch so vor sich hin, besonders seit iOS4.



Man muss es ja nicht in eine Schale stecken.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

So schauts aus. Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Empfang und werde die Huelle auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Arosk (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn man den Kurzschluss nicht auslöst wirds auch keine Probleme geben xD


----------



## Niranda (23. Juli 2010)

schenkste mir die schale? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iPhone 4 die Antenne... ich weiß nich, apple hat iwie immer ein fatales manko an jedem produkt. und darum werden die immer so aufgezogen.
Macbook Pro: scharfe kanten + gehäuse als kühlung ^^
iphone 2g: keine 3g unterstützung
iphone 3g: kamera -> lawl
iphone 3gs: schaut mal, ein kompas !!1

und von dem aller ersten iphone mal ganz zu schweigen, das haben die ja gleich wieder runter vom markt genommen - sofern das überhaupt jmd mitbekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Mac OS ist garnich mal so schlecht, wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ist es eigentlich möglich mit der TimeMachine backups auf ein nas zu schreiben? so wie ich das jetzt aufgefasst hab ist es nur per ext. anschluss bzw Apple-iwas-nas möglich...


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Hmm die Bestellung ist raus. Haette deine Adresse sonst angeben muessen. Das mit TimeMachine muesste klappen. Bin aber gerade auf dem iPhone.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Aber Mac OS ist garnich mal so schlecht, wenn auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Mit einer Linux Distributions kannst du das gleiche haben, nur bist du damit wirklich frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Empfang und werde die Huelle auch nicht nutzen.



Dann sei froh, wäre ja auch nervig wenn man zum telefonieren jedesmal das Teil überziehen müsste^^


Btw. ich hab heut mein Traumnotebook entdeckt, das HP EliteBook 8440. Klasse Ausstattung und Verarbeitung, und die beste Tastatur die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte; guter Druckpunkt und flache Tasten(hat eine ähnlichkeit mit den Appletasten). Da würde ich sogar ausnahmsweise über den verbauten i5 hinwegsehen, wobei es dann immer noch 1000€ zu teuer wäre.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2010)

Man muss wirklich mal darauf hinweisen, dass die wenigsten iPhone 4 User wirklich Antennenprobleme haben - hat man ja bei der Pressekonferenz gesehen, nur 0,5% der User haben deswegen bei AppleCare angerufen. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die das Teil schon haben - von denen hat kein einziger Empfangsprobleme im Alltag und nicht alle verwenden eine Hülle.

Diese unglaublich negative Resonanz kam größtenteils von Leuten die gar kein iPhone 4 haben geschweigedenn planen jemals eins zu kaufen; das kennt man ja bei Apple Produkten.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man muss wirklich mal darauf hinweisen, dass die wenigsten iPhone 4 User wirklich Antennenprobleme haben - hat man ja bei der Pressekonferenz gesehen, nur 0,5% der User haben deswegen bei AppleCare angerufen. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die das Teil schon haben - von denen hat kein einziger Empfangsprobleme im Alltag und nicht alle verwenden eine Hülle.
> 
> Diese unglaublich negative Resonanz kam größtenteils von Leuten die gar kein iPhone 4 haben geschweigedenn planen jemals eins zu kaufen; das kennt man ja bei Apple Produkten.



Nur das es beim IPhone4 0,55% der Nutzer innerhalb der ersten 3 Wochen waren die sich beschwert haben, während bei anderen Smartphones der Wert innerhalt von einem Jahr nur bei 0,0016% liegt.... (Quelle)

Also ich finde 0,5% in nur 3 Wochen sehr viel, ich glaube nicht dass es da was schönzureden gibt, und zu dem lächerlichen Gelabber in der Pressekonferenz will ich mal gar nichts sagen. Ist doch egal ob es Microsoft, Intel, Apple oder sonstwer ist, das dumme Geschwätz in den Pressekonferenzen ist eh nur da um Schadensbegrenzung zu machen wenn das Kind mal in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte darauf jetzt eingehen, aber irgendwann hab ich mir vorgenommen mich auf keinen 'iPhone oder nicht'-Flamewar mehr einzulassen... also lassen wir das.
Wer eins will kauft eins, wer nicht, nicht.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich könnte darauf jetzt eingehen, aber irgendwann hab ich mir vorgenommen mich auf keinen 'iPhone oder nicht'-Flamewar mehr einzulassen... also lassen wir das.
> Wer eins will kauft eins, wer nicht, nicht.



Ich hab nirgendwo gesagt das man kein IPhone kaufen soll, evtl. überlege ich mir selber in naher Zukunft eines zu holen also kann von Flamewar überhaupt keine Rede sein.

Aber es geht mir auf den Sack wenn immer alles schöngeredet wird...


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich hab nirgendwo gesagt das man kein IPhone kaufen soll, evtl. überlege ich mir selber in naher Zukunft eines zu holen also kann von Flamewar überhaupt keine Rede sein.
> 
> Aber es geht mir auf den Sack wenn immer alles schöngeredet wird...





Von schoengeredet das ist schonmal quatsch. Ich hab hier nur behauptet, dass Ich mit mit meinem iPhone keine Empfangsprobleme habe. 

Und dann ueberhaupt Leute sich in Themen einmischen, bei denen Sie gar nicht mit reden koennen. Ob CHIP.de  oder andere Portalen, bei den Kommentaren schreiben nur Leute rein , die entweder kein iPhone 4 haben oder nur absolute Apple Hasser sind. 

Das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.

Vielleicht sollte man hier auch wie von vielen erwaehnt wird mit konstruktiven Argumenten kommen und sind nicht wie jeder 0815 an ein typisches Problem sich anhaengen und darauf nochmal schoen rum treten. 
Hier sollte man ebenso wie bei anderen Produkten das Gesamtprodukt beurteilen. Von einer schlamprigen Arbeit kann keine Rede sein. Das iPhone ist ein super Produkt. Mal ganz allein abgesehen vom Display.

Bei mir war noch nie der Kontakt weg oder mein Empfangssignal. Man sollte nicht immer alles so heiss essen wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2010)

Danke Sora, du nimmst mir mal wieder die Worte aus dem Mund.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juli 2010)

Habe das eben in der Eile nur geschrieben. Deswegen ein paar Rechtschreibfehler, aber danke.

Wenn Ich bei einem Thema mit reden moechte, dann informiere Ich mich auch gruendlich. Nur wenn Ich Sachen lese: iPhone 4 Empfangsprobleme. Darf Ich doch bei solchen Themen nicht mit reden.

Klar kann man schreiben: Ich habe gehoert das es hier so und so ist. Stimmt das?

Nur dann gleich zu meinen: Schlampige Arbeit, fuer mich einfach zu oberflaechlich. So muss jetzt auch wieder weg. Muss dich spaeter mal was fragen EspCap (PM)


----------



## Nebola (23. Juli 2010)

Ohja.

Muss man das iPhone denn genau auf dem Stich anfassen ? und dann heulen es gäbe Empfangs Probleme ? die nur ein Bruchteil der Besitzer hat.

Es ist einfach nur schwachsinnig das Leute, die dass Telefon nichtmal haben, davon reden wie scheiße es mit dem Empfang ist.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Muss dich spaeter mal was fragen EspCap (PM)



Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Darf ich seit neuestem nur über Geräte reden die ich selbst besitze, jedoch nicht wenn ich mich "lediglich" über branchenübliche Informationsdienste informiere? Dann sollten wir das Technikforum am besten komplett schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Totschlagargument "du besitzt es doch gar nicht, du hast keine Ahnung davon" zieht hier halt nicht. Lilith Twilight hat in Bezug auf dieses Thema die wohl seriöseste Quelle genannt, die man im deutschsprachigen Internet finden kann. Wieviel seriöser soll es denn noch sein? Es gibt da draußen keine Apple-Verschwörung. Es gibt lediglich noch einige Menschen und Magazine die der Hype noch nicht erfasst hat und die über Apfel-Produkte genauso nüchtern und sachlich berichten, wie über jedes andere Teil auch. golem und heise sind solche Dienste, die das tun und besonders im verlinkten heise-Artikel stehen nunmal umumwendbare Fakten, die man entweder wie Steve Jobs in der Öffentlichkeit ignorieren oder schön reden kann oder man setzt sich damit auseinander und kommt unter Umständen zu anderen Ergebnissen als der Mac-Messiahs. 

Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass es deutlich mehr Gesprächsabbrüche sowie eine prozentual deutlich höhere Quote an Beschwerden in einer deutlich kürzeren Zeit als bei anderen Telefonen oder gar dem Vorgänger gibt. Nebenbei soll auch erwähnt sein, dass die Probleme in Großstädten in Grunde gar nicht auftreten. Das ist wunderschön, dass man da keine Probleme hat aber was ist wenn ich in der Wildnis wandern gehe und jetzt grade meine Freundin anrufen will, dass ich nen Elch geschossen habe und es den heute zum Abendessen gibt? Muss ich dann Funkstille haben, weil offensichtlich ein Designfehler vorliegt? Für so viel Geld darf ich erwarten, dass das Gerät in allen erdenklichen Situationen einwandfrei seinen Dienst vertut. Um nichts anderes geht es. Wer der Meinung ist, dass er eh nie Großstädte und Umgebung verlässt und wenn er es tut kein Mobiltelefon benötigt, der wird mit dem iPhone4 sicherlich glücklich. Wer das nicht tut, muss mit Problemen leben. Ein Kompromiss mit dem ich als Kunde nie wöllte leben und das muss auch Apple realisieren. Sie haben mit den Hüllen einen ersten Schritt getan um das Problem zumindest kurzfristig in den Griff zu kriegen. Die Situation wird letztendlich solange dieses Telefon so auf dem Markt ist bestehen bleiben. Erst in einer nächsten Revision/der neuen Generation wird sich das ganze ändern. Ist einfach ein Designfehler der so nicht passieren darf. Wie tragisch das für einen ist muss man doch letztendlich selbst beurteilen. Wer damit leben kann bekommt davon abgesehen ein gutes Produkt. Für andere ists eben ein No-Go.

Wie man das nun nach außen kommuniziert bleibt dem Einzelnen selbst überlassen. Fakt ist nur, dass Apple sich mit ihrer Pressekonferenz keinen Gefallen getan haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Von schoengeredet das ist schonmal quatsch. Ich hab hier nur behauptet, dass Ich mit mit meinem iPhone keine Empfangsprobleme habe.



Mit schönreden meinte ich nicht dich sondern die Pressekonferenz von Steve Jobs und den anderen beiden, typisch amerikanisch halt groß Show machen und das Problem herunterspielen und dann noch ein "Glitzersteinchen" (Hülle) zur Beruhigung an die verärgerten Kunden abgeben.

Und wie gesagt das ist nicht nur bei Apple so, auch Microsoft, Intel und Konsorten haben das ganz gut drauf, die haben auch schon desöfteren größeren Mist produziert und kennen das Spiel genau...da geben sich die großen Konzeren wenig. Ich bin kein Apple Hasser, das geht mir bei allen anderen genauso gegen den Strich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und dann ueberhaupt Leute sich in Themen einmischen, bei denen Sie gar nicht mit reden koennen. Ob CHIP.de oder andere Portalen, bei den Kommentaren schreiben nur Leute rein , die entweder kein iPhone 4 haben oder nur absolute Apple Hasser sind.



Ich glaube jetzt nicht das die CT Redakteure jetzt Apple Hasser sind...die von HTC mag ich ja eine Abneigung gegen Apple nicht absprechen, aber da braucht sich Steve nicht wundern wie es in den Wald hineinschalt...


----------



## Palimbula (24. Juli 2010)

Hätte Apple diese Antennenproblematik mal so verkauft, wie es E-Plus Ende des letzten Jahrtausends auf einer Infoveranstaltung in Punkto Netzabdeckung getan hat: Gewollt funkfreie Zonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über die Produkte von Apple mag man denken was man will, aber einem Kunden, der für mehrere hundert Euro bzw. Dollar ein Smartphone kauft, das unter gewissen Umständen Empfangsprobleme hat, ein "lausiges" Täschlein als Entschädigung dar zu bringen halte ich schon für dummdreist. Das hat fast schon etwas von Alufolien- bzw. Holzpyramiden-Mützchen, die sich manche aufsetzen um ihren Körper vor gefährlichen Funkwellen zu schützen. Naja, der Glaube versetzt Berge.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Darf ich seit neuestem nur über Geräte reden die ich selbst besitze, jedoch nicht wenn ich mich "lediglich" über branchenübliche Informationsdienste informiere? Dann sollten wir das Technikforum am besten komplett schließen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du willst mir nicht wirklich erzählen das jemand der nen Android, Symbian oder whatever für nen Handy oder auch garkeins hat, sagt Apple voll toll, nur weil ne Minderheit Probleme hat ist trotzdem alles ok ?
Der wird auch nur sagen ololol Scheiß Empfang, son Schrott kauf ich nicht.

Du sagst Golem ist Seriös ? an der Stelle habe ich echt gelacht. Und Heise ist DIE Gott Seite schlechthin was ? Heise = Wahrheit, Andere = Crap was.


Und aus meiner Sicht, sollte man über Dinge nur urteilen wenn man sich damit befasst hat, hast du anscheinen nicht. Weil es scheinbar immer nur das Empfang Problem ist, hört man andere Beschwerden ? Nicht das ich wüsste, also breitet man das bestehende weiter aus, dass kann man mittlerweile gut. Genauso gut könntest du ja auch über weis ich was für Dinge in der Kernphysik urteilen, bestimmt kennst du dich auch da bestens aus.





Kyragan schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass es deutlich mehr Gesprächsabbrüche sowie eine prozentual deutlich höhere Quote an Beschwerden in einer deutlich kürzeren Zeit als bei anderen Telefonen oder gar dem Vorgänger gibt. Nebenbei soll auch erwähnt sein, dass die Probleme in Großstädten in Grunde gar nicht auftreten. Das ist wunderschön, dass man da keine Probleme hat aber was ist wenn ich in der Wildnis wandern gehe und jetzt grade meine Freundin anrufen will, dass ich nen Elch geschossen habe und es den heute zum Abendessen gibt? Muss ich dann Funkstille haben, weil offensichtlich ein Designfehler vorliegt? Für so viel Geld darf ich erwarten, dass das Gerät in allen erdenklichen Situationen einwandfrei seinen Dienst vertut.



Gut, dann erklär mir doch mal warum das so ist ? Wurden in den ersten Wochen 3 Millionen Milestones verkauft ? Ich denke nicht, was ist mit Nokia, Samsung und weis ich wem noch, glaubst du da campen die 2 Tage vorher vor den Läden um sich das Ding zukaufen ?Ein iPhone ist neu raus, einige suchen erstmal nach Fehlern, schön, ok, einer ist gefunden, wird der breit getreten. Das mit der Wildnis war jetzt ein Witz von dir oder ? Wahrscheinlich wird es nicht gehen wenn man kein Netz hat, wenn du in der "Wildnis" Netz hast, wieso solltest du keinen Empfang haben ? das ist purer Schwachsinn, dann halte das Ding anders, meine Güte.Das hört sich an als ob 75% der Leute kein Netz hätten, und die 25% sind bestimmt Steve und seine Crew was.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

> Du willst mir nicht wirklich erzählen das jemand der nen Android, Symbian oder whatever für nen Handy oder auch garkeins hat, sagt Apple voll toll, nur weil ne Minderheit Probleme hat ist trotzdem alles ok ?
> Der wird auch nur sagen ololol Scheiß Empfang, son Schrott kauf ich nicht.



Kommt drauf an, ob du von Menschen die sich ausführlichst über in Frage kommende Geräte informieren und dann nach technischen Gesichtspunkten abwägen oder von Fanbois und Hatern sprichst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist korrekt, dass bei allen Telefonen Gespräche abbrechen können es ist aber ein verdammter Unterschied, ob das bei 0,016% aller Geräte geschieht oder bei 0,55%. Besonders, wenn diese Zahlen Probleme gemessen an der Gesamtzahl aller Geräte beziffern und noch präkerer wirds, wenn man die Zeiträume betrachtet. Ist halt n Unterschied, ob ich einem Jahr 8000 Beschwerden erhalte oder in 3 Wochen 16000. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du sagst Golem ist Seriös ? an der Stelle habe ich echt gelacht. Und Heise ist DIE Gott Seite schlechthin was ? Heise = Wahrheit, Andere = Crap was.



golem und heise? In jedem Fall. Im Gegensatz zu chip, c't und Co. haben die keine Bilderserie mit den "witzigsten Dingen aus xyz" oder den "Messebabes von der Computex" nötig. Wenn zitiert wird, wird klar verlinkt und die Texte sind sachlich nüchtern verfasst ohne dass eine deutliche Färbung in Form von Meinung sichtbar wäre. heise und golem sind so ziemlich die letzten unabhängigen Branchendienste die den Titel Seriösität verdienen. Betrachte die journalistische Leistung, nicht die Kommentare. Dass in einem offenen Forum für dass es keine Registrierung oder feste Nicknamen braucht augenblicklich zu den ärgsten verbalen Auswüchsen kommt ist nicht erst seit der Gründung von 4chan bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sage nicht, dass deren Artikel unumstößliche Festungen des freien Journalismus darstellen und deswegen vollkommen unantast- und unfehlbar sind. Ich sage nur, dass sie zu den seriösesten Portalen in Bezug auf Berichterstattung gehören die das Netz hergibt. Es gibt kaum mehr solche Quellen. Im Ausland findet man ab und an noch vergleichbare oder bessere Portale, wie digitimes aber für den deutschen Sprachraum im Bereich IT sind diese beiden Seiten in jedem Fall on top. 



> Und aus meiner Sicht, sollte man über Dinge nur urteilen wenn man sich damit befasst hat, hast du anscheinen nicht. Weil es scheinbar immer nur das Empfang Problem ist, hört man andere Beschwerden ? Nicht das ich wüsste, also breitet man das bestehende weiter aus, dass kann man mittlerweile gut. Genauso gut könntest du j auch über weis ich was für Dinge in der Kernphysik urteilen, bestimmt kennst du dich auch da bestens aus.



Das Argument kannst du dir schenken. Wo technische Dinge zur Diskussion stehen gibt es keine emotionale Basis oder Spielraum für große Schätzaktionen. Das ganze System besteht aus den elementärsten Naturwissenschaften in Kombination mit der absolut eindeutigen Einrahmung der IT. Es gibt letztendlich nur eine Lösung und wenn diese Lösung lautet das iPhone4 hat eine höhere Anzahl an Verbindungsabbrüchen zu verbuchen dann steht diese Zahl erstmal im Raum und gibt ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass das Gerät offenbar gleichpreisigen Geräten im gleichen Netz unterlegen ist. Für wie schwer man diesen Makel hält und wie sehr er die eigene Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst liegt im Auge des Kunden. Das ist dann der emotionale Teil der Sache, aber der hat auch nichts mehr mit der Technik selbst zu tun. Ich habe nie jemanden dafür angegriffen, dass er sich das Produkt dennoch kauft. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ICH es nicht tun würde weil ich für diesen hohen Preis -wie gerechtfertigt dieser auch sein mag- ein in seiner Funktion makelloses Gerät erwarte.

Ich sag dir gern auch, warum man nichts von anderen Telefonen hört: Weil die Vorfälle erstens nicht in dieser Häufigkeit auftreten und zweitens weil sich deren Nokias oder RIMs CEO nicht vor die Weltpresse stellt und sagt "ätsch, bei mir funktionierts und jetzt guckt mal die Konkurrenztelefone an, die versagen alle lulz! Ach ja, ne Gummihülle gibts noch dazu, damit ihr in Zukunft die Fresse haltet".



> Das mit der Wildnis war jetzt ein Witz von dir oder ? Wahrscheinlich wird es nicht gehen wenn man kein Netz hat, wenn du in der "Wildnis" Netz hast, wieso solltest du keinen Empfang haben ? das ist purer Schwachsinn, dann halte das Ding anders, meine Güte


Natürlich wars ein Witz. Oder um es zu konkretisieren: Eine bewusste Überspitzung um dem ganzen eine sarkastische Note zu verleihen. Du brauchst also nicht versuchen irgendwelche Pseudoargumente in Schaufelradbaggergröße in meine Richtung zu katapultieren. Die prallen an meine Sarkasmusmauer mit schallendem Gelächter ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei gesagt: Nein, ich würde es nie anders halten wollen. Warum auch. Das Gerät muss das abkönnen, besonders weil diese Art das Gerät zu halten sehr verbreitet ist. Warum muss ich in meiner Ergonomie Abstriche machen, nur weil Apple gern ein schickeres Case haben möchte? Hier fehlt es absolut an der Relation. Man hätte das Ding auch 3mm dicker machen können, die Antennenchips umpositionieren und demnach die Fugen so setzen dass sie außer wenn ET das Ding hält keine der Fugen überbrückt werden und somit die Antennen kurz schließen.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juli 2010)

Kyragan was du da fuer Vergleiche ziehst. Die kann man ueberhaupt nicht wahr nehmen. 
Es mag ja sein, dass bei dem iPhone 4 zu Antennenproblemen fuehren _kann_. Bei mir ist es nicht so und bei sehr vielen Anderen auch nicht. Klar, wenn Ich das iPhone 4 wie in den Werbungen so halte veraendert sich meine Funkverbindungen von 5 Balken auf 2 oder 3 Balken. Doch, habe Ich damit ein Problem? Nein. Ich kann ebenso mit einem Balken problemlos ohne irgendwelchen verzerrten Stimmen mit einer anderen Person telefonieren.
Was natuerlich als ein grosses Problem darstellen wuerde ist: Wenn das komplette Netz weg ist. Ist es so? Nein.

Jedoch verstehen Ich die ganzen Leuten nicht mehr, die meinen: Ich brauche ein Handy nur um zu telefonieren. Warum werden jetzt die Empfangsprobleme kritisiert? 
Aber dies ist so eine typische Masche der Leute heutzutage. Teure und Bekannten Firmen werden bei noch so kleiner Kleinigkeit gleich fertig gemacht. 
Keine Sau, wirklich nur annaehernd koennte behaupten: Ich habe ein iPhone 4 und bei  mir steht staendig: Ich habe kein Netz.
Das ist absoluter Quatsch und so langsam kriege Ich auch das schmunzeln im Gesicht, wenn Ich solche Kommentare lese: Oh Gott, da hat mein Nokia 6300 ein besseren Empfang und bla bla.

Find's lustig das solche Sachen in's Netz gestellt werden , die ueberhaupt nicht stimmen. Steve Job's und seine Kollegen haben an der Pressekonferenz Ihre iPhone 4's gezeigt ohne eine Huelle.
Wie soll Apple reagieren? Ja, sie haben mit bekommen, durch die Schutzhuelle ensteht kein Empfangsproblem mehr.
Ich werde auch keins nutzen, weil Ich kein Problem habe. Ganz einfach. Was die Leute sich darauf einbilden, soll den Ihr Problem sein. Nur ganz einfach kann man hier herauslesen: Sie wollen kein iPhone 4 und sollten damit Ihre Fresse halten.


----------



## muehe (24. Juli 2010)

ihr und euer Applegedöns bzw. die Diskussionen immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kyragan was du da fuer Vergleiche ziehst. Die kann man ueberhaupt nicht wahr nehmen.
> Es mag ja sein, dass bei dem iPhone 4 zu Antennenproblemen fuehren _kann_. Bei mir ist es nicht so und bei sehr vielen Anderen auch nicht. Klar, wenn Ich das iPhone 4 wie in den Werbungen so halte veraendert sich meine Funkverbindungen von 5 Balken auf 2 oder 3 Balken. Doch, habe Ich damit ein Problem? Nein. Ich kann ebenso mit einem Balken problemlos ohne irgendwelchen verzerrten Stimmen mit einer anderen Person telefonieren.
> Was natuerlich als ein grosses Problem darstellen wuerde ist: Wenn das komplette Netz weg ist. Ist es so? Nein.



Wenn du vorher nur 2 Balken hattest ist dann das Netz weg, nicht jeder hat das Glück immer und überall 5 Balken Empfang zu haben.

Auf den Rest spar ich mir einzugehen, da das meiste davon eh reine Polemik ist, ausserdem ist es mir eigentlich auch egal (zudem habe ich schon geschrieben das ich mir wohl trotz des Problems ein iPhone kaufen werde, obwohl ich von dem Fehler weiß). Aber zu behaupten das Problem (was auch bewiesenermassen existent ist) wäre kein Problem ist in meinen Augen schon ein wenig "komisch".

Eins noch, findest du nicht auch das du ein ganz klein wenig blauäugig reagierst, zumindest sobald das Thema auf Apple kommt?


----------



## Soramac (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mein iPhone angemacht: 2 Balken, ich halte es mit 4 Fingern an der linken Seite und es geht nur auf 1 Balken. Das Netz geht definitiv nicht weg.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2010)

Ich schau mal kurz rein, lach mir einen über die ewige Glaubensdiskussion Apple vs. Andere und gratulier mal fix painschkes zum 19. :>
Feier schön du Sack, in 25 Tagen zieh ich nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juli 2010)

Bei der Diskussion ist es dasselbe wie mit jeder Apple-Diskussion, ich weiss auch nicht wo hier das Problem liegt. Wenn man was gegen Intel/AMD, Fermi, LC-Power oder sonstwas sagt dann interessiert es keinen, aber bei Apple wird die Diskussion sofort persönlich genommen und ins lächerliche gezogen: 
*Du hast keins also red nicht mit 
*Ich hab das Problem nicht also gibt es kein Problem 
*Das ist kein Nachteil sondern so gewollt 

Fakt ist auf alle Fälle dass unzählige unabhängige Quellen von dem Problem berichten, dass der US-Verbraucherschutz das Problem bestätigt und vor dem Kauf abrät und das Apple wegen dem Problem eine Pressekonferenz gegeben hat(hätten sie wohl nicht gemacht wenn es kein Problem wäre). 
Aber da kann ich genauso gut mit meinem Abteilungsleiter über Linux diskutieren...
(btw. @Nebola & Espcap: Seit wann habt ihr ein Iphone4?)

Paini: Wenn du heut Geburtstag hast, dann gratuliere ich uns beiden mal recht herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2010)

_Danke @ Fala&Rethi und natürlich an alle die noch folgen..

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute..immer wieder witzig wenn jemand am gleichen Tag hat *g*_


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch paini und Rethi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2010)

Alles gute an Paini und Reth :>


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2010)

Wow, ich habt am selben Tag Geburtstag? 
Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juli 2010)

Danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Wünsch dir auch alles Gute..immer wieder witzig wenn jemand am gleichen Tag hat *g*_



Jup, obwohls nur so wenig Tage sind trifft man selten jemanden der am selben Tag Geburtstag hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2010)

Oh sorry Rethi, bei dir wurd mir das nicht in ICQ angezeigt (Könnte daran liegen dass ich dich nicht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, nochmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juli 2010)

Alles gute Euch Beiden!


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2010)

7:28 Epic Musik!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pchpDD5EU&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Happy Birthday euch beiden, feiert schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2010)

glückwunsch euch beiden ne frage brauch umbedingt nen externe festplatte ab 1TB 
kan mir wer ne empfehlen max 90 €


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Bqo88UYPmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2010)

und wer hat ne gute externe
 festplatte die er mir empfehlen kann



starcraft 2 39&#8364; bei saturn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2010)

Sagtmal... ist es bei BFBC2 eigentlich normal, dass man als Rank 1 mit irgendeiner Schrottwaffe auf jedem Server nur auf Rank 30+ mit Sniper, Raketenwerfer und voller Tarnausrüstung trifft? Und dass jedes mal Serverliste laden circa. 10 Minuten dauert? 

Anscheinend soll es ja irgendwie auch Klassen geben, meinte Nebo jedenfalls. Wo kann man die denn auswählen? Oder geht das erst mit höheren Rängen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2010)

ja bei mir dauert das bei server suche so ewig weil das alle parr sekunden hängt 
und kennt keiner ne gute externe festplatte bis 90€ ???


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Juli 2010)

Auch einen Glückwunsch an alle Geburtstagskinder heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2010)

kan es sein das keiner ne gutte externe festplatte bis 90 € kennt ab 1 TB


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2010)

Kanns sein dass du alle 5 Minuten fragst ?


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kan es sein das keiner ne gutte externe festplatte bis 90 € kennt ab 1 TB



Kann es sein, dass du es irgendwie ein bisschen eilig hast?


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kan es sein das keiner ne gutte externe festplatte bis 90 € kennt ab 1 TB



Boah Junge ganz im Ernst: Wir habens glaube ich ALLE bei der ersten Frage schon gelesen. Das heißt, wenn jemand sich mit externen Platten auskennt wird er es sagen. Aber 3.522.256.784 Mal dieselbe Scheiss Frage zu posten stresst irgendwann MASSIV an und steigert nicht gerade die Lust, dir zu helfen -.-

Und für 90€ kann man quasi froh sein, dass man überhaupt ne externe mit 1TB bekommt, eigentlich kosten die nen Zacken mehr...
Ich kenn mich mit den Dingern nicht aus, aber 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27596&agid=693
das Ding sieht doch ganz nett aus...mit e-Sata etc....aber nimm das nicht als Referenz, ich kenn mich wie gesagt nicht mit dem Schmarrn aus und hab auch nicht den Nerv, mich jetzt eingehend darüber zu informieren.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2010)

danke für den link macht ja nix wegen dem wissen 
werde mal gleich um die ecke den sturn besuchen und da ma gucken 
aber trotzdem danke für die mühen


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2010)

Sorry dass ich eben nen kleinen Ausraster hatte, bin müde und so...warte einfach, es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der sich halbwegs mit externen Festplatten auskennt (Und wenns unser kleines Wissenswunder Kyra ist *g*)


----------



## Maxiking456 (24. Juli 2010)

WD und Toshiba sind Top-Marken.


----------



## Niranda (24. Juli 2010)

anscheinend bin ich zu blöd ein simples tool zu finden, was ich auf USB Stick oder CD spielen kann, um meinen laptop zu formatieren.
Hab keine Lust die Platte auszubauen...

habt ihr eins griffbereit?

Die Ultimate Boot CD ist mal Ultimate Crap... keins der Wipe-Tools funktioniert >_<


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Juli 2010)

DBan:

http://www.dban.org/download


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

Yay. Endlich hab ichs (fast) wie ichs haben will. Einmal vom ME2-Modding Wahn infiziert macht es direkt Spaß in irgendwelchen Ini-Dateien rumzufuchsen und zu hoffenl, dass es funktioniert wie man will. :X
May I present: Custom Hair, leicht veränderte Haarfarbe, Illusive Man Eyes + veränderte Farben der Augen, Mirandas Anzug und eins der besten Faces on the web: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich in ner Mission unterwegs bin siehts fast genauso aus. Halt mit Waffen und dummeweise hats nicht geklappt, dass ich Casual Appearance Klamotten im Einsatz nutzen kann. Deshalb muss ich mit nem kleinen Workaround bissl rumpfuschen der leider zum Ergebnis hat, dass ich erstens nen Visor/Helm tragen muss und zweitens ich per Tastenkombination nach jedem Reload das Outfit einstellen muss. Aber immer noch besser als dass es zwar perfekt aussieht mir aber auf der Normandy den Sound zerstört im Sinne von es ist gar keiner da und ab und hört man drei Töne. :S

bisschen glitchy ists, aber lieber so als kein Sound 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ab 1 TB



_http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30357&agid=296 immer wieder gut..oder die WD-Dinger.._


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

Hitachi ist ok. Was in der drin ist die Falathrim gepostet hat: dunno. WD ist in jedem Fall sehr gut.


----------



## Dropz (24. Juli 2010)

Muss man beim einglischen Sprachpaket einfach nur den Client ausführen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese blöde ruminstalliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will endlich beta zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. Juli 2010)

Alles Gute Paini und Rethi auch aus dem sehr hohen Norden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Ikea mit Oma und Mutter ist schrecklich.. xd


----------



## Dropz (24. Juli 2010)

spielt jemand zufällig cata beta und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Niranda (24. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> DBan:
> 
> http://www.dban.org/download



danke...
das tool war mit auf der UB-CD, da ging es aber nicht... warum auch immer o_O


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

Krasse Scheiße... 15 Tote auf der Loveparade in Duisburg. Gab wohl ne Massenpanik in nem Tunnel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (24. Juli 2010)

jap... der Tunnel war wohl der einzige eingang für ~1,5mio menschen... musste dir mal überlegen, da sagt doch (anscheinend nur fast) jeder menschenverstand: FU, das geht nich


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

Jo. Alein auf die Idee zu kommen einen Tunnel als einzigen Zugang zu verwenden ist reichlich dämlich. Vollkommen bescheuert ist, dass es am Duisburger Bahnhof ein Freigelände gibt auf dem gefeiert werden soll. Also dort treten dann DJs auf. Der Platz ist 230.000qm groß. Zugelassen ist der Platz für 400.000 bis 500.000 Leute. Das sind im Schnitt ganze 0,5qm pro Person. Total bescheuert. Die ganze Organisation dieser Veranstaltung ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2010)

Huihuihui, zum Glück gehts allen Kollegen gut (eine Freundin wurde fast zerquetscht). Bin zum Glück net zur Loveparade gegangen, weil mein Fuß verstaucht ist...

Das Netz war da ne Zeit lang zusammengebrochen. Soll wirklich richtig heftig gewesen sein.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2010)

Zumal ja eigentlich schon vorher klar war, dass das nicht gutgehen kann... und das wurde ja auch durchaus mehrmals gesagt.

http://twitpic.com/289wsj


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2010)

Das krasseste ist ja was die Bild da veranstaltet..


----------



## Niranda (24. Juli 2010)

Sollte eh wieder in Berlin stattfinden... hat dort viel mehr bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

In Berlin ist vor allem Platz. Links und rechts der Loveparade ist der Tiergarten. Dort können auch 2 oder 3 Millionen stehen ohne dass es eine solche Gefahr gäbe.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In Berlin ist vor allem Platz. Links und rechts der Loveparade ist der Tiergarten. Dort können auch 2 oder 3 Millionen stehen ohne dass es eine solche Gefahr gäbe.



Jop kann dir nur zustimmen, vorallendingen soll das ganze ja eine PARADE darstellen und die, läuft ja praktisch an einer Straße ab. 

Naja alles im Allem kann man nur sagen das, dass was passiert ist einfach nur schrecklich ist und das alles einfach nicht genug durchdacht war, ich meine Ein Ein- und Ausgang?


Edit: Viel heftiger fand ich es das den anderen Besuchern ja offiziel nichts gesagt wurde, die haben einfach weiter gefeiert.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Juli 2010)

Naja nicht nur dass es nur einen Zugang gibt. Viel bescheuerter ist die Tatsache, dass dieser durch einen EINSPURIGEN TUNNEL führt. Dafür ist jeder Facepalm zu schwach. Da muss ne Menge Dummheit unterwegs sein, sowohl bei den Veranstaltern als auch bei der Stadt die das ganze so genehmigt hat.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja nicht nur dass es nur einen Zugang gibt. Viel bescheuerter ist die Tatsache, dass dieser durch einen EINSPURIGEN TUNNEL führt. Dafür ist jeder Facepalm zu schwach. Da muss ne Menge Dummheit unterwegs sein, sowohl bei den Veranstaltern als auch bei der Stadt die das ganze so genehmigt hat.



Versteh auch nicht, wie und warum ein wirklich so wichtiges und großes Ereigniss, aus einer Stadt in der es nie probleme gab, weg ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

Ich kann net mehr vor lachen! Die seite ist einfach geil! http://www.klopfers-web.de/durchblickarchiv.php xD xD xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich kann net mehr vor lachen! Die seite ist einfach geil! http://www.klopfers-...blickarchiv.php xD xD xD



Ich musste schmunzeln :*


----------



## Rethelion (24. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss schon warum ich großen Menschenmengen fern bleibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mmeCeliné: WB!


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Ich meide, große unorganisierte Menschenmengen


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Das ist weniger das Problem. Das Problem ist die grottenschlechte Organisation von Seiten der Veranstalter und der Stadt.
Wenn alles gut durchorganisiert ist besteht im Grunde relativ wenig Risiko. Es kann bei größeren Massen immer zu ner Panik kommen. Wenn es aber genug ausreichend dimensionierte Fluchtwege gibt ists relativ egal, weil sich das gnaze in alle Richtungen ausdehnt und so verflüchtigt. Das Problem war, dass es hier eben keinen Weg gab weil die Stelle selbst das Nadelöhr war. Kann immer noch nicht glauben, dass man ausgerechnet nen schmalen Tunnel ins Gelände eingebaut hat... als Ein- und Ausgang...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das ist weniger das Problem. Das Problem ist die grottenschlechte Organisation von Seiten der Veranstalter und der Stadt.
> Wenn alles gut durchorganisiert ist besteht im Grunde relativ wenig Risiko. Es kann bei größeren Massen immer zu ner Panik kommen. Wenn es aber genug ausreichend dimensionierte Fluchtwege gibt ists relativ egal, weil sich das gnaze in alle Richtungen ausdehnt und so verflüchtigt. Das Problem war, dass es hier eben keinen Weg gab weil die Stelle selbst das Nadelöhr war. Kann immer noch nicht glauben, dass man ausgerechnet nen schmalen Tunnel ins Gelände eingebaut hat... als Ein- und Ausgang...



Kopf > Tisch, aber zuvor einige Nägel in den TIsch hauen


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Kopf->Tisch und Facepalms sind angesichts solcher Dummheit irgendwie nicht "stark" genug. Das schon keine Fahrlässigkeit mehr, das ist das bewusste Inkaufnehmen von Verletzten oder Toten.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kopf->Tisch und Facepalms sind angesichts solcher Dummheit irgendwie nicht "stark" genug. Das schon keine Fahrlässigkeit mehr, das ist das bewusste Inkaufnehmen von Verletzten oder Toten.



Eine Woche Guatanamo Bay?


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Edit: Viel heftiger fand ich es das den anderen Besuchern ja offiziel nichts gesagt wurde, die haben einfach weiter gefeiert.


Das hätte vermutlich zu weiteren Kettenreaktionen geführt.

Edit. Was mich immernoch aufregt, dass die Bild immernoch Bilder von Toten in ihrer Fotostrecke zeigen...


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Edit: Viel heftiger fand ich es das den anderen Besuchern ja offiziel nichts gesagt wurde, die haben einfach weiter gefeiert.


Ganz im Ernst:
Stell dir vor, da sind ~1.000.000 Menschen auf einem engen Raum. Und auf einmal sagen die Veranstalter: Ach übrigens, am Haupteingang sind eben 15 Menschen gestorben, weil es total überfüllt ist.
Das hätte eine Massenpanik Mekkaischen Ausmaßes gegeben, und das wünscht man doch zu verhindern...das ist wirklich zum Schutz der Menschen.


----------



## Niranda (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht, wie und warum ein wirklich so wichtiges und großes Ereigniss, aus einer Stadt in der es nie probleme gab, weg ist.



wegen der Müllentsorgung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber im Grunde hat Berlin mehr + als - durch die LoPa gemacht.
Naja, mal schauen was passiert...

@Fala:
yupp


----------



## Dropz (25. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

man gut das ich bloss ich den 90ern da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juli 2010)

Ist die Loveparade eigentlich für jeden frei zugänglich oder gibts da ein mindestalter us?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

nee war eigentlich für jeden


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Ein Mann war mit seiner 4jährigen Tochter im Tunnel...ist aber sicher rausgekommen


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile sind übrigens 19 Tote und über 340 Verletze, viele davon schwer. Was ne Bilanz...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind übrigens 19 Tote und über 340 Verletze, viele davon schwer. Was ne Bilanz...



Dat is' Duisburg...


verdammt, war der geschmacklos...


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

das wichtigste was ja auch fehlt sind die ganzen Clubs wo man danach hingeht 

deswegen sind wir meist auch bloss hin nie gross ins Gedränge gestürzt wo es mitte 90er noch nicht soviel war


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Naja mitte der 90er war Berlin und dort ist durch den Tiergarten jede Menge Platz. Außerdem waren zu dem Zeitpunkt keine 1,5Mio Menschen unterwegs.


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2010)

Laut Pressekonferenz sind mit der Bahn 105.000 Personen angereist, was ja der größte Anteil an Anreisenden gewesen sein soll.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

105.000 der größte Teil, von 1.5 Mio. Die Rechnung müssen die mir mal erklären. :S


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2010)

Die dementieren ja die 1,5 Millionen und schieben den Rest auf die Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

*Wickelt sich ne Berlin Fahne um den Kopf, setzt sich in die Ecke*


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Klingt so als würde jemand versuchen seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Immerhin geht es hier um 19 Tote und über 340 Verletzte. Mindestens aus Fahrlässigkeit. Natürlich suchen die Ausreden. Da gehts nicht mehr nur um den eigenen Job, hier gehts um ein Strafverfahren epischen Ausmaßes.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Klingt so als würde jemand versuchen seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Immerhin geht es hier um 19 Tote und über 340 Verletzte. Mindestens aus Fahrlässigkeit. Natürlich suchen die Ausreden. Da gehts nicht mehr nur um den eigenen Job, hier gehts um ein Strafverfahren _*epischen*_ Ausmaßes.



Wird aber so kaum durchsetzbar sein,


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Was soll daran nicht durchsetzbar? Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist schon dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

naja viel wird da nicht passieren paar Jobs und max. geringe Geldstrafen


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja viel wird da nicht passieren paar Jobs und max. geringe Geldstrafen


Ebend das meine ich


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

hmm n E8400 aus RMA bekommen 

mal schauen was ich dafür bei ebay bekomme original verpackt ungeöffnet mit Kulanzrechnung

normal ganz schön teuer die Dinger


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

ne frage, wie nahe sitzt ihr am Monitor, als wie weit ist euer Monitor von euch entfernt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm n E8400 aus RMA bekommen
> 
> mal schauen was ich dafür bei ebay bekomme original verpackt ungeöffnet mit Kulanzrechnung
> 
> normal ganz schön teuer die Dinger



...mhm ich würde ihn nehmen


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ne frage, wie nahe sitzt ihr am Monitor, als wie weit ist euer Monitor von euch entfernt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Circa. eine Armlänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Circa. eine Armlänge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ne frage, wie nahe sitzt ihr am Monitor, als wie weit ist euer Monitor von euch entfernt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm 60-80cm



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ...mhm ich würde ihn nehmen



zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> zu teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



): you made me cry


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm n E8400 aus RMA bekommen
> 
> mal schauen was ich dafür bei ebay bekomme original verpackt ungeöffnet mit Kulanzrechnung
> 
> normal ganz schön teuer die Dinger


E0 oder C0? :>
Gewisses Interesse ist vorhanden...evtl ._.^^ (Muss aufpassen nicht zu viel Geld auszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ne frage, wie nahe sitzt ihr am Monitor, als wie weit ist euer Monitor von euch entfernt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





EspCap schrieb:


> Circa. eine Armlänge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> E0 oder C0? :>
> Gewisses Interesse ist vorhanden...evtl ._.^^ (Muss aufpassen nicht zu viel Geld auszugeben
> 
> 
> ...



E0 

gibs aber gebraucht schon für 70-80 aber neu 150-160 

mal bei ebay probieren um die 130


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Um 130 bekommst nen nagelneuen i5-650 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

jop ich mach die Preise ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Ich suche immernoch antworten, auf meinen thread : /


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

Infos zur Auflösung fehlen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 demnächst FullHD angedacht oder hast jetzt schon ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Infos zur Auflösung fehlen noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir nicht verstehen? D:
Also mein monitor hat nen Hdmi eingang, den würde ich..verwenden?

Edit: Achso ja und der Monitor hat Full HD, ist eigentlich ein multifunktions dingäns...also ich habe alles an eingängen kann den auch als tv benutzen usw.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Dank mmeCeliné hab ich wieder dieses Lied in den Ohren




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uellmynA34U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Im Adlon ist heut nacht Hilary Clinton, in Schwedt kann Alli Menzel das Autohaus nicht finden"


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dank mmeCeliné hab ich wieder dieses Lied in den Ohren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man Bisamratten im Freibad sieht, dann ist man im Naturschutz gebiet Marg Brandenburg - Brandenburg - ich fühl mich heut so aus...gebrandenburgt

Ich weiß schon warum ich im allgemeinen behaupte in Berlin zu leben.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Tja...in deinem Profil aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denk mal Brandenburg ist auch schön...man muss nur Essen mitnehmen, dann kann man da sicher ganz in Ruhe Urlaub machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tja...in deinem Profil aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zum Glück sinds' nur 10 minuten bis zur hauptstadt


Aber stimmt schon, es könnte schlimmer sein z.b. Thüringen


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

ja die 20-30km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja die 20-30km
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was mach ich bei ner tür? Also der router steht zwei türen weiter,


----------



## muehe (25. Juli 2010)

hmm meinte von dir bis nach B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm meinte von dir bis nach B
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I dont get it o_O, aufjedenfall is' da nix mit kabel


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Nix gegen Thüringen, da lebt meine Schwester jetzt (Studiumsbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und es ist da echt ganz cool...das Dreiereck Erfurt-Weimar-Jena ist geil....massenhaft Studenten etc...da gibts wenigstens noch Leben und Kultur, etwas das Brandenburg nicht von sich behaupten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nix gegen Thüringen, da lebt meine Schwester jetzt (Studiumsbedingt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Berlin aber schon! <3


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Leute die sich hoffentlich mit Handyverträgen ein wenig auskennen:
Ich werde mir warscheinlich in den nächten Wochen ein iPhone zulegen. Da es mir ohne Vertrag jedoch zu teuer ist, muss ich es mir mit Vertrag kaufen. Ich weiss halt nicht welchen Tarif. Ich könnte jetzt nur ein paar Informationen zu der Nutzungsdauer geben. Sobald die Schule wieder anfängt werde ich jeden morgen und nachmittag ca. 35 - 40 Minuten im Bus verbringen. Also jeden Tag schonmal mehr als eine Stunde. Hauptsächlich zum Nachrichten lesen und um bei youtube zu schauen. Jetzt weiss ich halt nicht wie viel Traffic da im Schnitt benötigt wird, und folgedessen auch nicht welchen Vertrag von welchem Anbieter :>

Falls noch Infos felen fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2010)

Das es mir mit dem Busfahren ähnlich geht (aktuell hab ich mein KP500 an meinen iTouch getethered und surfe damit unterwegs) kann ich dir sagen, dass 200 MB auf jeden Fall keinen ganzen Monat reichen. Bei mir ist das meisstens ab der Hälfte des Monats aufgebraucht und mit GPRS surfen kann man komplett vergessen. 


Wenn du es mit Vertrag willst, hast du in Deutschland ja nicht so viel Auswahl... T-Mobile hat allerdings nur sehr beschränkt empfehlenswerte Tarife (http://www.t-mobile.de/iphone/tarife). Complete XS für 25 Euro hat 200 MB schnelles Datenvolumen, Complete S für 45 Euro 300 MB (wobei da noch mehr dabei ist).


Am interessantesten ist eigentlich der Complete 120 Friends (http://www.t-mobile.de/iphone/fuerjungeleute) Tarif für 40 Euro, allerdings wird dabei auch nach 300 MB gedrosselt. 
Andere Carrier haben da bessere Angebote (o2 bietet z.B. für 15 Euro/Monat 1GB 3G Traffic an), aber die haben eben leider kein iPhone....


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juli 2010)

Okay, die Preise bei T-Mobile sind für das gebotene wirklich mal extrem hoch. Das wäre mir dann eigentlich auch schon wieder zu teuer. Maximal wäre ich wohl bereit so 25 - 30€ auszugeben...

Gibts eine Möglichkeit irgendwie billig an iPhones zu kommen? Meinetwegen auch aus dem Ausland. :>

Hätte sowieso ungern etwas bei T-Mobile. Schlechte Erfahrungen von Vater und Bruder haben mich ein wenig abgeschreckt :O


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> wegen der Müllentsorgung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es wurde entschieden das diese Loveparade die letzte war, die stattgefunden hat.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2010)

Naja, du könntest eins aus Frankreich oder UK holen - das 16GB iPhone 4 kostet da ~ 600 Euro, das 3GS 500 Euro.


Allerdings musst du dazu entweder direkt in einem der Länder eins holen (was aktuell schwer wird, da nicht verfügbar) oder einen Bekannten/Freight Forwarder in dem Land haben, der dir seine Adresse zur Verfügung stellt und das Päckchen dann nach Deutschland weiter schickt.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Ich trau mir gar nicht zu sagen, was ich mir demnaechst kaufen moechte (:

Ausser EspCap weiss es.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, die Preise bei T-Mobile sind für das gebotene wirklich mal extrem hoch. Das wäre mir dann eigentlich auch schon wieder zu teuer. Maximal wäre ich wohl bereit so 25 - 30€ auszugeben...
> 
> Gibts eine Möglichkeit irgendwie billig an iPhones zu kommen? Meinetwegen auch aus dem Ausland. :>
> 
> Hätte sowieso ungern etwas bei T-Mobile. Schlechte Erfahrungen von Vater und Bruder haben mich ein wenig abgeschreckt :O


Also in Frankreich kostet es ohne Vertrag ca. 679€ und in England ca. 629€. Soweit ich weis sind diese auch Unlocked, Espcap und ich sind dahinter her eins aus den UK zubekommen, aber wegen der Lieferproblemen ist es schwierig.
Alleine beider Telekom in Deutschland schon 9 Wochen Lieferverzug. Und vorbestellen geht nicht bzw. reservieren. Über Borderlinx kann man es nach Deutschland verfrachten gegen ich glaube 25 €/$ aber der Transport ist nur bis 100 $ versichert, was ein Risiko ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist es wohl am besten im Ausland zukaufen, die Telekom Verträge sind wirklich nicht einladend. Aber angeblich sollen Apple und die Telekom Ende 2010 oder wars 2011 ? den Exklusive only Telekom Vertrag abtreten können, sodass es dann auch O2, Vodafone und andere Anbieter vertreiben könnten.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es wurde entschieden das diese Loveparade die letzte war, die stattgefunden hat.


Echt jetzt ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich trau mir gar nicht zu sagen, was ich mir demnaechst kaufen moechte (:


Ipad??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?


Lt. Interview mit den Veranstalltern ja.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ausser EspCap weiss es.



Ich kann gut verstehen, dass du dir das kaufen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ipad???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheisse.. was mach ich'n jetzt. (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

war ja nicht schwer zu erarten Iphone hat der MAC Book hat der Imac hat er was fehlt noch???? war doch klar das du dir Ipad kaufst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Scheisse.. was mach ich'n jetzt. (:



Renn schreiend im Kreis und .. ka mir fällt nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Nunja. iMac wird verkauft.

Irgendwo muss ja das Geld her kommen. So mach ich das eigentlich die meiste Zeit, nur es geht oft dabei viel Geld verloren.

Falls jemand ein guten iPad Test sehen moechte , sehr informativ und extrem lustig: Klick!

Bin nur am ueberlegen ob iPad 64GB mit 3G oder nur Wifi, da ich mit meinem iPhone schon eine Datenflatrate habe.


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, du könntest eins aus Frankreich oder UK holen - das 16GB iPhone 4 kostet da ~ 600 Euro, das 3GS 500 Euro.


Ich werd mir vielleicht eins in Frankreich holen. Meine Schwester macht das Wintersemester ein Auslandssemester in Frankreich.^^



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es wurde entschieden das diese Loveparade die letzte war, die stattgefunden hat.


Das stimmt soweit ich weiß nicht ganz. Gesagt wurde nur, dass der Veranstalter bzw. seine Firma die Loveparade nicht mehr machen wollen.  Das heißt, dass er (kA grad wie der Veranstalter heißt) vermutlich irgendwann die in seinem Besitz befindlichen Markenrechte an der Loveparade an irgendwen weiterverkaufen wird, zumindest will.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich werd mir vielleicht eins in Frankreich holen. Meine Schwester macht das Wintersemester ein Auslandssemester in Frankreich.^^



Joah, im Winter gibts die vll. wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd es zu 99% aus den UK holen... wenn alles so klappt wie ich will, kann ich in ein paar Tagen bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juli 2010)

Okay, das mit der Liefersituation ist grade etwas ungünstig :/

Sora, kannst du nicht eines besorgen? :O

Naja, wenn das stimmt, dass es Ende 2010/2011 iPhones auch bei O[sub]2 [/sub]und Konsorten gibt, dann warte ich wohl noch :>

Und, warum verkaufst deinen iMac, Sora?


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Joah, im Winter gibts die vll. wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, bei mir stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob ich es wirklich gebrauchen kann. Also, ob ich es richtig ausnutzen kann. 

Btw. Morgen erstes Ziviseminar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und, warum verkaufst deinen iMac, Sora?



Weil er sich nen iPad kaufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juli 2010)

Das iPad ersetzt aber doch keinen iMac?


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2010)

_Nö aber das Macbook vllt ;-)

Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedracht den iMac gegen nen Macbook zu tauschen..müsste ich aber wieder draufzahlen _


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sora, kannst du nicht eines besorgen? :O



Klar kann ich das. Ich frage eben mal meine nigga homies Freunde, ob das klar geht. Schwarz aber zuverlaessig. 




Shefanix schrieb:


> Und, warum verkaufst deinen iMac, Sora?



Das eine sehr gute Frage. In Deutschland wollte Ich mir umbedingt ein hohlen und als mir einen gekauft habe, war ich so begeistert und voller Freude.
Aber nach der Zeit merkst du. Wofuer diese Leistung, warum dieses grosses Display.
Es ist wirklich ein sehr schickes Teil, absolut leise, jede Menge Festplattenspeicher, gute Leistung. Klasse Display. Super Teil. Keine Frage.

Aber wie sagt man doch so gern, andere Laender, andere Sitten. Als man noch zuhause in Deutschland unter dem regnerischen Fenster gesessen hat. War ein iMac eine tolle Sache.
Doch nun ist es ganz anders. Hier faehrt man gerne mal oefters weg. Setzt sich in Starbucks oder zu Paneras. Und kannst dich gemuetlich hin setzen. In Deutschland wirst du von allen Seite begafft. 
Du bist hier einfach.. man lebt hier mehr. 
Von daher kommt mir so ein iPad wirklich entgegen. Ich kann all diese Dinge, die ich zurzeit zuhause mache. Auf dem iPad taetigen. Das MacBook Pro nenne Ich als ein mobilen Rechner. Ich kann meine Fotos drauf bearbeiten, meine Dokumente bearbeiten und Sonstige Aufgaben erledigen bei denen Ich Leistung brauche ggf. werde Ich mir ein billigen 22 Zoeller Bildschirm kaufen von Samsung oder LG und diesen fuer meine Foto- und Videobearbeitung  nutzen. Ebenfalls werde Ich, da das iPad nicht teuer ist. Mir das Z5500 kaufen. Da Musik extrem viel fuer mich bedeutet, egal ob zuhause oder unterwegs. ich hoere jeden Tag und ueberall Musik.

So kann Ich die Boxen in mein Zimmer aufhaengen und ueber mein zukuenftiges iPad oder iPhone meine Musik abspielen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Juli 2010)

Da finde ich den iMac aber besser. 27" sind halt einfach schön :>

Und, er hatn iPhone 4, welches meiner Meinung nach besser als das iPad ist, außer, dass es kleiner ist  

Edit: Okay, dein Post hat mich aufgeklärt. Amerika wird mir immer sympathischer ^^
Vielleicht habe ich ja ab dem 5. auch ein Macbook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

MacBook... jo krieg ich Anfang August. Für Ausbildung halt von der Schule gestellt. Wann genau weiß ich nicht. Los gehts am 9.8. Ich nehme an, dass ich es auch an diesem Tag bekommen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora Wenn dir Musik bzw. Musikgenuss so viel bedeutet, dann schwenk von den Logitechwürfeln ab. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die Preise in den US und A aussehen, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mich nach nem Edifiersystem umsehen wenn es gut und günstig sein soll. Das C2 schien ja schon einige hier zufrieden stellen zu können. Ich hab das S330D. Für das kleine Volumen, dass Boxen und Sub haben ist der Sound echt gut. Verarbeitung ist tadellos, Anschlüsse sind alle vorhanden, selbst Kabel sind mitgeliefert. Heutzutage keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Recht schick find ich das System auch. Erhältlich und schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mich schon umgeschaut. Es sollte auch an mein MacBook Pro passen, also digital. Da kaufe ich naemlich einfach dieses Kabel: Klick!

Sollten so im Rahmen von 250-600Dollar/Euro liegen.

5.1 und Farbe Weiss oder Silber. Aber kein Schwarz!

Vom Klang her sollte es sehr gut sein, kein grosses rumgebasse, weil hier die Waende in US sehr sehr duenn sind. Da hoert man jedes Geraeusch.

Natuerlich widerspreche ich mich gerade mit dem Z5500, aber habe jetzt nichts anderes gefunden :/


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

5.1? Edifier S550 aktueller Straßenpreis 283€. Solltest du also für roundabout 300$ kriegen. Für Musik ist aber IMO 2.1 besser. Da wäre das gleichpreisige S730D da.
Für 600$ kriegst du ja schon fast nen AVR und 2 kleine 2-Wege-Boxen von Magnat und Co.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Hmm, kenn mich bei dem Thema jetzt wirklich nicht so gut aus. Dachte da an einem passenden 5.1 System. Da 2.1 mir nicht so wirklich gefaellt (:


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Ist sicherlich auch ne subjektive Sache.
Ich für mir immer eins vor Augen: Wenn ich für den gleichen Preis ein 2.1 und ein 5.1 System habe muss der Hersteller beim 5.1 irgendwo Abstriche machen, um seine Produktionskosten im Rahmen zu halten damit er den Verkaufspreis halten will. Das lässt umgekehrt auf bessere Komponenten beim 2.1 System schließen. Das muss nicht immer stimmen, kann aber.

Mit 5.1 kann man natürlich sehr gut Musik hören, 2.1 hat aber meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil dass bei gut auflösenden Boxen das Klangbild gleichmäßiger ist. Im Studio wird sowieso im Grunde in der Ebene aufgenommen so dass beim 5.1 kein Raumklang als solcher entsteht. Zwar eine Rundumbeschallung aber kein Raumklang wie wenn man ein Orchester um sich rum verteilt hätte wo klar zu hören ist, dass von links vorn die Streicher kommen, hinten rechts Blechbläser stehen und zentral Holzbläser. Wobe solche Aufnahmen wohl auch kaum im Raum stattfinden, sondern nur 2- Dimensional. 

Bei Filmen kann ein 5.1 halt seine Stärken ausspielen. Da wandert halt der Ton von einem Fahrzeug während einer Verfolgungsjagd quer durch den Raum etc.

Du machst mit 5.1 für Musik sicherlich nichts falsch, aber wenn das Budget schon so großzügig ist sollte man das Geld imo am optimalsten investieren. Genauer weiterhelfen können dir dort sicherlich die Leute ausm Hifi-Forum. painschkes hatte sich doch auch mal damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Darum geht's mir nicht genau.

Ich moechte im Zimmern An jede Ecke eine Boxe aufhaengen. Um Filme damit zu schauen oder bestimmten 5.1 Sound zu haben, moechte Ich nicht. Nur das aus jeder Ecke Musik kommt. Hoffe du verstehst was Ich meine.

Mit dem MacBook Pro kann man sowieso nur 2.1 Sound haben, 5.1 zwar auch, aber es wird nicht unterstuezt. Es kommt zwar was raus aus den Boxen, so wie Ich es haben moechte. Kann aber nicht in ein bestimmtes Dolby Digital Sound 5.1. umgewandelt werden.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Ich find das Edifier S550 sehr passend für den Job, imo auch absolut ausreichend. Weiß ja nicht wie groß der Raum ist der beschallt werden soll.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Gross ist mein Zimmer nicht. Steht nur ein normales Bett drin, ein schmaler kleiner Schreibtisch, Nachttisch und das war's auch schon. Gross kann man gar nicht erwaehnen. 

Nur Ich moechte nicht, wenn ich an meinem Schreibtisch sitze, dass die Boxen mir ins Ohr droehnen. Klar, so laut mache Ich nicht, aber auch nicht wenn ich z.B. im Bett liege, dass die Boxen dann leise sind oder man das Gefuehl hat, es kommt nur aus dieser Ecke was raus.

Wenn ich zum 2.1 tendieren wuerde. Gibt's da nicht was gutes auch von Bose. Zumindestens was die Klangqualitaet anbelangt.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Naja bei Bose zucken sie im Hifi-Forum zusammen... auch wenn deren Ansprüche teilweise doch ziemlich verschoben sind.
Das Problem bei solchen Boxen ist, dass die im Gegensatz zu den Komplett-Systemen keinen Verstärker haben. Sprich du brauchst in jedem Fall noch nen AVR dazu. Der billigste brauchbare kommt von Yamaha. Der liegt aber auch so bei 170&#8364; in Deutschland. Denon wäre da sehr empfehlenswert. Rechne mal allein mit 250$ für nen AVR. 
Die passenden hochwertigen Boxenn kosten auch einige hunderter das paar. Aktuell läuft bei Magnat grad ne Serie aus, muss nachher mal schaun wie die heißen. Die sind absolut top und aktuell 50% günstiger.

Was heißt "nicht groß"? Für 12qm lohnt sich 5.1 bspw IMO kaum.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juli 2010)

Folgende Beobachtung meinerseits --> Kyragans Lieblingswort im Forum ist imo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihm geht es ja darum, dass wenn er im Bett liegt, die Musik nicht von einer Seite "dröhnt", sondern dass er den klanglichen Genuss von klassischer Musik (*hust* bsp.) gleichmäßig verteilt hört. right?


----------



## Soramac (25. Juli 2010)

Also.. wenn du  mir ein 2.1 System empfehlen kannst, das ein extrem guten Klang hat. Bei dem man sagt: Boha.. da hoert man ja noch so jede Kleinigkeit. Werde Ich mir so etwas zulegen, aber falls da auch nichts brauchbares gibt. Werde Ich zu einem 5.1. System tendieren.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du ein gutes 2.1 System für den Preis findest ist wesentlich höher als dass du für den gleichen Preis ein mindestens gleichwertiges 5.1 System bekommst. Ich kann nur auf Tests verweisen, da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe das ganze Zeugs Probe zu hören. Ich bin mit meinem S330D für dessen Preis von ~95€ zufrieden. Edifier baut aber noch wesentlich höherwertigere Systeme. Beispielsweise die großen Brüder S530D und S730D. computerbase hat die mal alle getestet, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die hatten glaub das 730er in nem Einzeltest und das 330 und 530 in nem Doppeltest. Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen.
Das Edifier S730D wäre für das Budget aktuell mein Geheimtipp. Alles was höher im Preis liegt wäre schon wieder im Bereich AVR + anständiges Boxenset aus bewehrtem Hause wie bspw. Magnat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

für Mütterchen Russland! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie haben neue Dokumenten gefunden uralte über unser Famile, scheinbar stammen ich ursprünglich von Russland Oo??? aber ja die Dinger sind uralt... ^^

Kyragan, Verräter ich würde mir net mal Mac Schnecken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2010)

Versteckt die Pläne Leute, auf Gefechtsstation, Russen unter uns, an die MGs.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

Glaub wohl kaum das man mich als Russe Bezeichen kann wie gesagt die sind uralt, selbst meine Urgrossmutter, wusste nix also ist es weiter hinten  im Stammbaum, aber interessant so was zu erfahren... xD


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2010)

Na da passt Metro 2033 ja gut zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juli 2010)

thihihi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas haben wir gar nicht - aber irgendwie kommen alle hier aus dem Norden und es sind auch alle hier geblieben von uns . :b
Dänische Vorfahren hab ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Na da passt Metro 2033 ja gut zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn wir schon mein Metro sind, das sollte morgen komme. *Freu*


Ne ist aber sehre interessant solche Sachen ob es stimmt kann ich ne sagen... denke jetzt aber mal schon. Egal wenn mich ein erfragt ich bin Russki ob wohl mein Nachname nicht drauf deutet. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> thihihi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Verwandtschaft mütterlicherseits ist zwar rein deutsch, allerdings aus Ostpreußen bzw. Pommern gewesen. War sogar mal (verarmter) Landadel. Der Vater meine Oma hat allerdings vor über 50 Jahren das "von" im Namen, also den Adelstitel an irgendnen Neureichen verkauft.
Er meinte damals dass ihm der Adelstitel nix bringt, wenn er nichts zu fressen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juli 2010)

Weiter als Hamburg ist meine Verwandtschaft nie gekommen, zurzeit sind Tante und Onkel da und wohnen dort.. 
Mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte/Hab ja noch die Möglichkeit, meine Uroma zu fragen O_o 
Aber eigentlich wohnen alle Verwandten hier oben in Flenbsurg - also nach Papieren und/oder Erzählungen herraus.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Juli 2010)

Meine Uroma hab ich nur relativ kurz kennen gelernt. Immerhin 102 Jahre alt geworden die Dame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (25. Juli 2010)

Joa. Meine ist 98. Und noch recht fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juli 2010)

Meine ist 97.. auch noch recht fit.. sie hat gesagt "ich möchte die magische Zahl Schafen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Here we are:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juli 2010)

Was kostet dich der Spaß jetzt?

Ich weiss nur, dass ich Vorfahren aus Preußen habe, mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 12Uhr kein Internet mehr bis Donnerstag... blöder Urlaub :>


----------



## Niranda (26. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> für Mütterchen Russland!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kyragan, Verräter ich würde mir net mal Mac Schnecken lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du machst dir immer mehr Feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juli 2010)

und wie so hast du dann kein Internet mehr? xD  (auf Postbote warten -.-^^)


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juli 2010)

Weil ich im Urlaub bin. Wir hatten uns 10Tage Internet für 30€ gekauft. Die Zeit läuft halt um ~12Uhr ab. Donnerstag bin ich wieder daheim, also dann wieder Internet :>


----------



## Shefanix (26. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost made by Handy...


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> (auf Postbote warten -.-^^)



Same here ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juli 2010)

so Metro 2033 ist da Installiert :>


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Here we are:



Sehr schick, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hattest du MobileMe nicht schon?


----------



## Niranda (26. Juli 2010)

MobileMe = überteuerter Service?
Ich find iwie schon... ^^


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Du machst dir immer mehr Feinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweizer haben keine Feinde.

Schweizer interessieren allerdings auch keinen


Übrigens, die schöne GTX260 Golden Sample ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (26. Juli 2010)

hey liebe buffed-community,
seit heute habe ich folgendes problem bei meinem rechner :
er bleibt beim hochfahren hängen und nichts passiert, f8 etc. geht auch nicht mehr
hatte davor nie probleme mit diesem rechner.
kabel sitzen alle fest :/

hp pavillon ca 1 1/2 jahre alt .


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juli 2010)

schöne Karte, Fala


----------



## Niranda (26. Juli 2010)

Mal schauen wie lang sie bei dir hält.
Meine Gainward GS sind immer nach ~2 Wochen durchgeraucht...


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> MobileMe = überteuerter Service?



Naja, damit kann man sein iPhone tracken wenn man es mal verliert... schon ganz nützlich.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juli 2010)

Danke Kyra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin verständlicherweise leicht euphorisch, nach JAHREN des Grafik runterschraubens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira: Ich hab die ja gebraucht gekauft, von daher ist die deutlich älter...

Fürn Prozi hab ich mir als WLP (alte ist ja jetzt dank Mainboardumbau weg ._.) die Arctic Silver 5 geholt...

UND ICH FIND MEINE GOTTVERDAMMTE WINDOWS-DVD NICHT! -.-


----------



## Niranda (26. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, damit kann man sein iPhone tracken wenn man es mal verliert... schon ganz nützlich.



JB-App:
Longitude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was kostet dich der Spaß jetzt?



*$872.48*
*
*
*Mit Tax.*
*
*
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*@EspCap*[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*
*[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*Ja, aber nur die Testversion bis jetzt und durch den Kauf des iPads kann ich 30 Dollar sparen. Von daher kommt mir das gut entgegen. *[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*
*[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*
*[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*@Niranda*[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*
*[/font]
[font="'Lucida Grande"]*Man hat mit MobileMe wirklich sehr gute Funktionen nochmals 20GB mobiler Speicher unterwegs fuer dein iPhone oder iPad. Super Klasse und wie gesagt, wenn man es mal verloren hat. Kannst du dir es sperren lassen oder ein Dieb erfassen (:*[/font]


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2010)

Möchte sich hier jemand eine GTX460 kaufen? Falls ja wäre jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt; ich bräuchte eine zum Linux-Treiber testen und würde sie anschließend weiterschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (26. Juli 2010)

Wie, kaufen = aus zweiter Hand kaufen?


Ich hatte vor, die in nen PC zu stecken, den ich mir kaufen wollte, wenn ich Geld habe, aber dass das passiert... müsste deine Fragestellung mehr "Möchte hier jemand mit mir eine Bank überfallen?" sein...


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juli 2010)

So, Rechner ist neu zusammengebaut (derzeit höllisch laut, ist aber nicht die Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und muss jetzt im Praxistest bestehen :>


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Celiné is back (:
woho wie schnell Madamé entbannt wird (:


@sam_fisher; Tolles spiel, wobei mir eine open world gefehlt hat : /


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2010)

Scheiße...


----------



## Erz1 (26. Juli 2010)

http://www.notebooks...95bf2ecaaf48c74

für das Geld ist das gebotene echt gut ; finde ich , abgesehen vom "bum bum" Netzteil. ^.^


*Prozessor: *INTEL i7 860 4 x 2.8 GHz Quad Core Prozessor
*Speicher:* 4096 MB DDR3 PC-1333 Markenarbeitsspeicher
*Festplatte*: 1000GB HDD
*Grafikkarte:* 1024 MB ATI Radeon 5830 DirectX 11 Grafikkarte PCIe inkl. *HDMI*, VGA und DVI
*Mainboard:* ASUS P7H55-M Markenmainboard Sockel 1156
*Soundkarte: *7.1 Onboard Soundkarte
*Laufwerk:* 22x LG DVD-Brenner
*Netzteil: *LC-Power 550 Watt Netzteil 120mm Silent-Lüfter
*Netzwerk:* 10/100/1000MBit Lan
*USB: *4 x Rückseite, 2 x Frontseite
*Gehäuse:* Midi-Tower LC-Power 649B schwarz
*Garantie:* 24 Monate Collect and Return
*Betriebsystem:* Linux Ubuntu 9.10 vorinstalliert
sone Linkzerstörung nervt. ^^

~780&#8364;


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Scheiße...



Nebola ist nicht begeistert : /


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Wie, kaufen = aus zweiter Hand kaufen?



Nene, du kaufst eine neue Karte, schickst sie aber an mich damit ich sie testen kann. Nach 1-2Tagen schicke ich sie dir dann zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Erz1 schrieb:


> http://www.notebooks...95bf2ecaaf48c74
> 
> für das Geld ist das gebotene echt gut ; finde ich , abgesehen vom "bum bum" Netzteil. ^.^



Link geht nicht, aber eine HD5830 würde ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt verbauen.


----------



## Nebola (26. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> http://www.notebooks...95bf2ecaaf48c74
> 
> für das Geld ist das gebotene echt gut ; finde ich , abgesehen vom "bum bum" Netzteil. ^.^


Notebooksbilliger.de kann man nicht verlinken, auch du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nebola ist nicht begeistert : /


Da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige.

Btw ist Madame falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige.
> 
> Btw ist Madame falsch geschrieben.



Habt euch doch einfach alle lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich kann das schon verlinken. uwhahaha. wollte bloß nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene. Post ist bearbeitet - warum kann man notebooksbilliger eig. hier nicht verlinken?


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Habt euch doch einfach alle lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hab euch alle Lieb.


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juli 2010)

Hat zufällig wer Guitar Pro 6 und kennt sich damit aus? 

Bei der Lautstärkeregelung steht immer ein "A" (vermutlich für Automation), sodass ich die Lautstärke nicht mehr manuell einstellen kann


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Schweizer interessieren allerdings auch keinen



Euch noch weniger... so dumme Sprüche kannst du dir sonst wo hin stecken.

so Metro fertig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Euch noch weniger... so dumme Sprüche kannst du dir sonst wo hin stecken.
> 
> so Metro fertig...
> 
> ...



Durchgespielt?


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juli 2010)

Geht ja schnell. Ein Nerdtag und du bist durch. Bisschen wenig imo, wenns auch hochklassige Actionkost ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte es sicher schnell durch gehabt, ich muss aber sagen... ICH BRAUCH MUNI! das ist kein witz, du kommst nicht von den Monstern ins Schwitzen sonder mehr "wann kommt der nächste tote für 6 Kugeln mehr für meine AK" und nein ich bin kein Rambo selbst mit gezielten Schüssen ist die Muni Knapp sehr Knapp...


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Geht ja schnell. Ein Nerdtag und du bist durch. Bisschen wenig imo, wenns auch hochklassige Actionkost ist.



Genau das meine ich auch, wirklich das Spiel wir total toll, aber es war viel zu kurz, ich hätte mir ja ein open world game gewünscht, dass man z.b. die chance hat sich den Kommuisten anzuschließen und die faschisten jagen zu gehen oder etwas in die richtung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hätte es sicher schnell durch gehabt, ich muss aber sagen... ICH BRAUCH MUNI! das ist kein witz, du kommst nicht von den Monstern ins Schwitzen sonder mehr "wann kommt der nächste tote für 6 Kugeln mehr für meine AK" und nein ich bin kein Rambo selbst mit gezielten Schüssen ist die Muni Knapp sehr Knapp...



Messer werfen ist angesagt, z.b. bei den Monstern in der Bibliothek sind die nach zwei Messern tod, 
allgemein konnte man teilweiße sehr gut schleichen


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juli 2010)

Naja in Open World Games lässt sich ne Story nicht so fesselnd erzählen wie in nem linearen Spiel. Metro lebt von der Story. Man wollte sich ja an die Buchvorlage halten und das ist imo gut gelungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Messer werfen ist angesagt, z.b. bei den Monstern in der Bibliothek sind die nach zwei Messern tod,
> allgemein konnte man teilweiße sehr gut schleichen



Stimmt, an Messern hab ich selten Gegen Monster gedacht... Oo?? danke für den Tipp. xD

EDIT:was ich mich immer noch frage, wie so ist die Muni so Knapp, aber jeder lauft mit einer Ak rum... muss man net verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt, an Messern hab ich selten Gegen Monster gedacht... Oo?? danke für den Tipp. xD



Jop, dass ist die einzige Schwäche von diesen riesen viechern, besonders in der bibliothek (auserdem greifen die dich ja nicht zwingend an)


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt, an Messern hab ich selten Gegen Monster gedacht... Oo?? danke für den Tipp. xD
> 
> EDIT:was ich mich immer noch frage, wie so ist die Muni so Knapp, aber jeder lauft mit einer Ak rum... muss man net verstehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ruuuuuuuuuuuuusland..Sie tauschen mun gegen Wodka....

Ich will Fallout New Vegas, LOS


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

Ist es schwer sich einen Livestream einzurichten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habs zwar noch nie gemacht, aber so schwer kanns ja nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir haben hier im Unterforum einen Sticky dazu, der bezieht sich zwar auf WoW, funktioniert aber sicher auch mit anderen Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/46195-wow-selbst-live-streamen-die-anleitung/


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

bin grad auf xfire gekommen und ich glaube da ist das einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> bin grad auf xfire gekommen und ich glaube da ist das einfacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja bisschen schen *,aber* es hat sich einiges auf livestream.com getan.

Man lädt sich jetzt ein Tool runter intalliert es udn dann kann man sofort loslegen ohne große Einstellungen und ohne
die ganzen anderen Programme wie im Sticks beschrieben.


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

Der auf xfire ist ja von livestream.com glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Juli 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1007/76747.html

Ich habs gewusst, wir werden 2012 sterben! xd


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

vielleicht mag jemand, kurz in den Zombieapokallypse thread schauen? X:


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2010)

Nö.


----------



## WeriTis (27. Juli 2010)

Was denn los, Nebo? Ich spüre da so feine bad vibrations in deinen Posts nach Posts von gewissen anderen Benutzern... 


Die Zombieapokalypse kommt erst, wenn ich eine Sammlung Damastschwerter an meiner Wohnzimmerwand, Schlafzimmerwand, Küchenwand, Badwand und überall sonst, wo Damastschwerter praktisch sind, hängen hab. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Was denn los, Nebo? Ich spüre da so feine bad vibrations in deinen Posts nach Posts von gewissen anderen Benutzern...


Liegt vielleicht an der Abneigung gegen Spamer, nur vielleicht.






WeriTis schrieb:


> Die Zombieapokalypse kommt erst, wenn ich eine Sammlung Damastschwerter an meiner Wohnzimmerwand, Schlafzimmerwand, Küchenwand, Badwand und überall sonst, wo Damastschwerter praktisch sind, hängen hab. Hoffentlich.


Im Kühlschrank, stell dir vor, machst die Kühlschranktür auf, aufeinmal steht nen Zombie neben der Tür, da kann man das gebrauchen 

Ich kann nur sagen der Musashi ist echt der hammer, hätte es zwar nicht von nem 26&#8364; VGA Kühler erwartet, aber 44°C beim zocken ist auf jeden Fall nett.Muss nur gucken das ich den PC von mir und meinen Eltern umgebaut bekomm, ich will meine Noiseblocker wieder, die Silentwings mag ich nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, 6 Edits später ist alles an seiner Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht an der Abneigung gegen Spamer, nur vielleicht.



Vielleicht auch an deiner Abneigung gegen Frau, man weiß es nicht..


120er Gehäuse kühler, jemand empfehlungen?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

Gut und günstig: Scythe Slipstream
Super leise: Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro, Scythe S-Flex, Enermax TB Silence

Wenn du irgendwelchen LED Kram willst schau dir mal Enermax an. Die haben noch jede Menge Bling Bling, oder die Phobya G-Nano.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch an deiner Abneigung gegen Frau, man weiß es nicht..


Ne, dass eher nicht.




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> 120er Gehäuse kühler, jemand empfehlungen?


Kommt auch aufs Gehäuse an, die Silentwings auf max. in nem Midgard z.B. hört man wegen dem Luftstrom.
Bei meinen Noiseblocker Multiframes S2 ist das nicht so schlimm, die hört man nicht so.




Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwelchen LED Kram willst schau dir mal Enermax an. Die haben noch jede Menge Bling Bling, oder die Phobya G-Nano.


Oder z.B. Xigmatek wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, die haben jede Menge led und auch sonstige gut und gut aussehende Lüfter, so Laut wie viele sagen sind die auch nicht, aber auf max durchaus hörbar.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> http://www.golem.de/1007/76747.html
> 
> Ich habs gewusst, wir werden 2012 sterben! xd



Wenn dann 2011 oder 2013, aber 2012 gibts ja keine Experimente.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand ein gutes kostenloses Anti Virus Program?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein pc sagt ich hab noch keins obwohl ich ich ein kostenloses habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2010)

ne wir sterben früher der WW3 beginnt bald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.20min.ch/...Saebel-11773917 

[font="Georgia,"]*"Ausserdem wären Russland und China, die gerade mühsam für neue UNO-Sanktionen gewonnen werden konnten, vor den Kopf gestossen."*
[/font]


----------



## Crucial² (27. Juli 2010)

*Aloah, Cruci meldet sich mal wieder hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

So folgendes, nur kurz, will schnell anmerken das Nebo mich immer im Stich lässt wenn ich dringend einen Suche der in meinem CoD 6 Team aushilft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übrigens, bin jetzt Squadleader für CoD 6, wer also bisschen was drauf hat und noch ein ESL Team sucht, meldet euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aber jetzt zu den ernsten Dingen des Lebens:* Ich schicke am Freitag Früh meine RAM-Riegel zurück zu HWV, weil ich nun zum zweiten mal einen Bluescreen hatte & das Surren im Netzteil auch noch hin- und wieder kommt. Da ich dann 10 Tage in Amerika bin passt das Zeitlich ganz gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Plan ist folgender: Nachdem ich die neuen RAM Riegel eingebaut habe kontrolliere ich mal ob das Surren immer noch kommt, falls ja, wäre der nächste Verdächtige dann das Netzteil.

*Was gibts sonst?* Hat schon jemand SC2 am start? Bitte berichten... vorallem Online-Gameplay & paar Erfahrungsberichte würden mich interessieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Euer Crucial <3*


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Full Quote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, ich bin mehr auf Spaß in MW2 aus ^^, bin kein Clan Spieler oder so, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich spiele SC2, aber bisher nur Kampagne, die bisher allerdings sehr überzeugt, macht wirklich unheimlich Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes kostenloses Anti Virus Program?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kostenfrei oder Kostenpflichtig?

Kostenlos: Panda Cloud Antivirus / avast! Free antivirus (http://www.chip.de/artikel/Virenschutz-kostenlos-Gratis-Virenscanner-im-Test_43376747.html)
Kostenpflichtig: GDATA Internet Security


----------



## Niranda (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch an deiner Abneigung gegen Frau, man weiß es nicht..


du machst auch was falsch:
In IT als weib immer fordern, nie bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mmeCeliné schrieb:


> 120er Gehäuse kühler, jemand empfehlungen?


BeQuiet!

*edit:
Ich merk richtig:
Das Programmieren verändert extrem die Art und Weise zu schreiben >_>


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

Warum Nira, hast du den Text grad in do-while-Schleifen geschrieben oder im Binärsystem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. Juli 2010)

Naja - kommt halt drauf an was/worin programmiert wird. Niranda proggt ja php - das heisst sie schludert nun auch geschriebene Texte irgendwie hin und wundert sich dann, warum sie falsch verstanden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn dann 2011 oder 2013, aber 2012 gibts ja keine Experimente.



Durch das Abschalten der Experimente werden wir ja alle vernichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnaaaah. Ich komme erst morgen in die Stadt , wehe , bei Saturn ist es denn ausverkauft, wollte eigentlich heute schon hin, müsste aber 6€ für Busfahrt bezahlen .. achnöö. Morgen fahren denn aber meine Eltern hin.
Hab mich nun doch also entschieden SCII zu holen, brauch mal neues Futter - GTA IV ist durch und C:SS bzw. MW2 ist nicht immer was los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

FAKK!! Jetz is mir mein Essen angebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin klebts nicht in der Pfanne. Dafür hab ich den ganzen angebrannten Schnodder nun aufm Teller. :/


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Gehäuse währe xigmatek asgard, hatte mir überlegt vorne einen einzubauen (hinter dem Staubfilter) zum Lufteinzug und den zweiten Hinten, wos' wieder rauskommt.

mhm led leuchterei nimmt man doch eh kaum war, oder?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

Wenns anständige LEDs sind sieht mans schon. Ist Geschmackssache. Ich mags bspw. gar nicht. Ein Lüfter ist vorn drin. Der ist allerdings nicht der leiseste. Geregelt aber erträglich. Kann man ja übers Board machen. Hinten halt dann einen rein.

Ich hab den vorn ausgetauscht und hab vorn und hinten nen 800er S-Flex drin.

Edit: Catalyst 10.7 ist da. btw hat der vollen Linuxsupport. Also falls jemand nen Linux-Sys plant und ne ATi-Grafikkarte hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenns anständige LEDs sind sieht mans schon. Ist Geschmackssache. Ich mags bspw. gar nicht. Ein Lüfter ist vorn drin. Der ist allerdings nicht der leiseste. Geregelt aber erträglich. Kann man ja übers Board machen. Hinten halt dann einen rein.
> 
> Ich hab den vorn ausgetauscht und hab vorn und hinten nen 800er S-Flex drin.



Ja, ich werde mir dann gleich zwei zulegen, 
dann noch nen ordentlichen CPU kühler und die sache passt.


----------



## Independent (27. Juli 2010)

Nich nochn Fuffi über fürn Lian Li?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Nich nochn Fuffi über fürn Lian Li?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nah

Xigmatek Asgard > Lian Li


----------



## Independent (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn man das so sieht Mein Trabant is natürlich auch besser als ein Mustang.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Xigmatek Asgard > Lian Li



Preislich vielleicht... ansonsten nicht so richtig.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Preislich vielleicht... ansonsten nicht so richtig.



: / Ihr könnt mir ja Geld spenden, eh eh=? Keine gute Idee?


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Preislich vielleicht... ansonsten nicht so richtig.



Nö ist schon richtig, die Lian Li sind in erster Linie mal teuer. Von der Qualität, Features, Lieferumfang... sind sie nicht besser als viele andere Hersteller. Von dem PC-7FN war ich mal so richtig enttäuscht; sowas kann ich bei jedem Hersteller kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2010)

Dennoch sind sie aber hochwertiger als ein Xigmatek Case für 30 Euro - auch wenn sie evtl. unverhältnismäßig teurer sind.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> : / Ihr könnt mir ja Geld spenden, eh eh=? Keine gute Idee?


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dennoch sind sie aber hochwertiger als ein Xigmatek Case für 30 Euro - auch wenn sie evtl. unverhältnismäßig teurer sind.



Meinst du wirklich?
Beim PC-7FN war das Fenster schlampig verarbeitet, zwischen Gehäuse und Front war ein paar mm großer Schlitz und die Befestigung der Seitenteile war auch mangelhaft. Dazu würden jetzt noch fehlende Aussparungen im Mainboardtray, schlechte Verkabelung und der minimale Lieferumfang kommen...aber vll. hatte ich einfach nur das einzig schlechte Lian Li gekauft.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Ist ja auch egal, dass Xigmatek Asgard gefällt mir und ist auch sicher ausreichend


----------



## Independent (27. Juli 2010)

Gibt halt mal scheiss Chargen, 4 von 6 Asgard die ich zusammengebaut habe waren unter aller Sau. Das Frontpanel ging nich mehr gescheit drauf, is immer zurückgerutscht, generell alles sehr sporadisch, vom Design mal ganz zu schweigen....

Ich für meinen Teil verbaue keine Asgard mehr, da sollen die Leute lieber noch 30 Ökken mehr sparen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Gibt halt mal scheiss Chargen, 4 von 6 Asgard die ich zusammengebaut habe waren unter aller Sau. Das Frontpanel ging nich mehr gescheit drauf, is immer zurückgerutscht, generell alles sehr sporadisch, vom Design mal ganz zu schweigen....
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil verbaue keine Asgard mehr, da sollen die Leute lieber noch 30 Ökken mehr sparen.



40 Ökken mehr investiere ich bereits für eine bessere grafikkarte -.-


Ich starte gerade, Red dead redemption auf meiner xbox (:


----------



## Independent (27. Juli 2010)

> Ich starte gerade, Red dead redemption auf meiner xbox (:



Die sollen das für PC rausbringen, die Nappel.

jemand von euch schon die Dogdays-Demo zu Kane und Lynch gespielt? Das Ding läuft bei mir unter aller Sau in 1920


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

PAH was fällt dem ein, schiest er einfach zurück o_O 
Dann will ich ihm erklären das man sowas nicht macht, schleif ihn 10 minuten mit dem lasso hinter meinem pferd her, (toller physik engine btw) und was tut er? SCHIEST WIEDER ZURÜCK.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Gibt halt mal scheiss Chargen, 4 von 6 Asgard die ich zusammengebaut habe waren unter aller Sau. Das Frontpanel ging nich mehr gescheit drauf, is immer zurückgerutscht, generell alles sehr sporadisch, vom Design mal ganz zu schweigen....
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil verbaue keine Asgard mehr, da sollen die Leute lieber noch 30 Ökken mehr sparen.



Ich bin mit meinem Asgard weitgehend zufrieden. Alles was mir nicht so sehr gefällt liegt einfach am geringen Preis. Was das Asgard für seinen niedrigen Preis bietet ist schon sehr beachtlich.

btw hab mir grad Starcraft II geholt und nebenbei noch die aktuelle HWLuxx Printed mit eingepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ja kein großes Starcraft fan


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juli 2010)

Need Testaccount für SC 2 -.- 
Aber heute um 17.00 Uhr krieg ich endlich einen. wuhu ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2010)

Erzi schreib mich an, ich habe 2 Probeaccs für SC2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juli 2010)

*Fragt sich ob SC2 unter Linux läuft...


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> aber vll. hatte ich einfach nur das einzig schlechte Lian Li gekauft.



Wäre möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab an meinem PC-P60 absolut nichts auszusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich habe über das XIGMATEK: Asgard nur gutes gelesen : /


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2010)

Klar, das ist ja auch gut, besonders für den Preis.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Klar, das ist ja auch gut, besonders für den Preis.



Das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ja die sc2 beta verpennt trotz einladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meinen cata beta zugang nutze ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> und meinen cata beta zugang nutze ich auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hasse dich : / 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 desweiteren habe ich ebend unwahrheiten verbreitet


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Haha. Dropz ich habe ein Beta Key fuer Stracraft 2 bekommen und habe den nicht genutzt. Mit Sicherheit verpenne ich die Cata Beta Einladung xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Haha. Dropz ich habe ein Beta Key fuer Stracraft 2 bekommen und habe den nicht genutzt. Mit Sicherheit verpenne ich die Cata Beta Einladung xD



Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2010)

Cata beta verpasst man eh nichts.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Hab bis jetzt noch keinen bekommen. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. War bei der Wotlk dabei und war mehr als unzufrieden. Lieber lagg frei spielen (:


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Cata beta verpasst man eh nichts.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich hab ja keinen 80er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Garnichts mehr los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:Wie kann es sein,dass sc2 bei amazon 40 und bei blizz 60 kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Doch, ike no da


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

und was machste grad?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Wir hatten ueber 4 Stunden kein Strom gehabt. Von daher paar News usw. checken (:


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Omg wieso?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Ist halt hier so. Gewitter und dann geht der Strom weg, entweder nach paar Minuten wieder da oder erst nach Stunden :/


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2010)

Ich geil mich unendlich viele Stunden an meiner Grafikkarte bzw. der Grafik und Physikengine von GTA IV auf O.o


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (28. Juli 2010)

haha Falathrim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich auch gedacht, ewig nur Grafik runtergeschraubt, Selbst GTA SA ging maximal auf niedrigen Einstellungen mit Ruckeln beim Regen. 
Soo, nun ab in die Stadt , SC II holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte nur 4 Stunden Schlaf, hab von 00.00 bis 5.00 SC II gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2010)

Letzte Nacht 7(?) Stunden, um 8 aufgestanden, diese Nacht habt ihr ja gesehen wann ich noch wach war...jetzt bin ichs wieder -.-
Allerdings war ich heut Nacht nicht am Zocken, das hab ich nur tagsüber die ganze Zeit gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Edit:Wie kann es sein,dass sc2 bei amazon 40 und bei blizz 60 kostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, Saturn 39. Amazon 38,99.
Die wissen alle, dass das Game weggeht wie warme Semmeln und jeder will das größte Stück vom Kuchen und halten sich deshalb nicht an Blizzards Vorgaben.

Ich kanns jetz richtig zocken. Hattes mir ja gestern schon gekauft aber deutsche Version ftl. Hältst im Kopf ne aus diese Synchro. Deshalb von gestern nachmittag bis heute morgen den engl. Clienten geladen.


----------



## muehe (28. Juli 2010)

hab mir letzte Woche nochmal Diablo 2 bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusste garnicht mher das das sone Augenkrebsgrafik war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> haha Falathrim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe ja gesagt das Spiel ist total geil, Beta war halt nicht so mein Ding, weils eig nur Multiplayer habe, und ich das alles so noch nicht konnte und nur gepwnt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Falathrim schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht 7(?) Stunden, um 8 aufgestanden, diese Nacht habt ihr ja gesehen wann ich noch wach war...jetzt bin ichs wieder -.-
> Allerdings war ich heut Nacht nicht am Zocken, das hab ich nur tagsüber die ganze Zeit gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was soll ich denn sagen, meine Eltern sind 5 Tage im Urlaub, ich hatte kein Bock, dafür kann ich 3 mal am Tag mit meinem Hund gehen und so.
Gestern mit nem Kumpel von Paini bis halb 4 MW2 gezockt, und um 8 Uhr war ich schon mit dem Hund raus, kam, wieder und habe wieder bis 12 geschlafen, stehe auf, wieder mit dem Hund gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Essen und war nochmal schlafen, jetzt bin ich wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo, Saturn 39. Amazon 38,99.
> Die wissen alle, dass das Game weggeht wie warme Semmeln und jeder will das größte Stück vom Kuchen und halten sich deshalb nicht an Blizzards Vorgaben.
> 
> Ich kanns jetz richtig zocken. Hattes mir ja gestern schon gekauft aber deutsche Version ftl. Hältst im Kopf ne aus diese Synchro. Deshalb von gestern nachmittag bis heute morgen den engl. Clienten geladen.


Vollkommen richtig, erst kostete SC2 bei Amazon 47 Euro, warm mir egal , habs bezahlt, wegen Preisgarantie, weil jetzt nur noch 38,99€ kostet, bekomme ich die Differenz zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist auch gut das sich die Läden so nen Preis-"Kampf" liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Mühe, du könntest dir wenn du Diablo magst auch Diablo 3 auf Amazon.co.uk vorbestellen, das kostet Momentan knapp 20 Euro, und wegen der Tiefpreisgarantie, ist es egal wann's rauskommt, bezahlst ja dann eh net mehr als 20€ und wenn's erst 2011 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (28. Juli 2010)

YARRR - Letztes Spiel bekommen bei Saturn für knapp 40&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Verkäufer meinte so: Komm mal mit, du kannst dich überzeugen, dass du das letzte Spiel bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW ; Überall sonst war es ausverkauft, nur Karstadt blieb es noch über für 60&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Happy sein* - aber nunmal erstmal duschen und so, wurde völlig nass, hat nur geregnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
Muss ich eig. , wenn ich die Testversion hatte und sie zur Vollversion im Battlenet gemacht habe, noch was installieren?
Oder kann ich einfach normal weitermachen?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> @Mühe, du könntest dir wenn du Diablo magst auch Diablo 3 auf Amazon.co.uk vorbestellen, das kostet Momentan knapp 20 Euro, und wegen der Tiefpreisgarantie, ist es egal wann's rauskommt, bezahlst ja dann eh net mehr als 20€ und wenn's erst 2011 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo? Auf Amazon.uk kostet Diablo 23 Pfund, wenn ich es in den Warenkorb packe kostet es mit Gebühren und Versand knapp 30 Pfund, bei einem Kurs von ~0,83 sind das zur Zeit ~35 €.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wo? Auf Amazon.uk kostet Diablo 23 Pfund, wenn ich es in den Warenkorb packe kostet es mit Gebühren und Versand knapp 30 Pfund, bei einem Kurs von ~0,83 sind das zur Zeit ~35 €.



oh, ja dann habe ich gerade was falsches im Kopf gehabt. aber sparen kann man dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (28. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist halt hier so. Gewitter und dann geht der Strom weg, entweder nach paar Minuten wieder da oder erst nach Stunden :/



Hehehehehe. Ich hab gehört, wenn Amis in Deutschland sind und die fehlenden Stromkabel von Haus zu Haus bemerken, fragen die auch ernsthaft, ob es hier noch nicht in jedem Haus Strom gibt...
Stromausfälle hierzulande kann ich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren an einer Hand abzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde SC II eigentlich auf meiner Kiste laufen? Besser gefragt, lohnt es sich nen Kollegen um nen Trial Key anzuschnorren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (28. Juli 2010)

Moin,
Hab ein Problem ich versuche gerade Gta Episodes from Liberty City zu installieren. Ich lege die Cd ein Autoplay läuft an und ich drücke im Menü auf Installieren jedoch passiert dann nichts mehr. : /
Bei meinem Bruder aufm Pc gehts komischerweise ~.~
Hat jemand ne Ahnung was man da machen kann?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> oh, ja dann habe ich gerade was falsches im Kopf gehabt. aber sparen kann man dennoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das auf alle Fälle, deswegen kaufe ich die meisten Spiele auch nur noch in UK, aber meist woanderst als bei Amazon wo der Versand billiger ist und keine Zwangsgebühren für den "Zoll" einkassiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (28. Juli 2010)

Das letzte Spiel das ich in über UK (d2drive.uk) gekauft habe, hat dazu geführt, dass der Anbieter die monatlichen Abogebühren auch in Pfund haben wollte - was irgendwie fast 2 Euro Differenz waren im Ende, und nicht zu meinen Gunsten^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Hehehehehe. Ich hab gehört, wenn Amis in Deutschland sind und die fehlenden Stromkabel von Haus zu Haus bemerken, fragen die auch ernsthaft, ob es hier noch nicht in jedem Haus Strom gibt...
> Stromausfälle hierzulande kann ich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren an einer Hand abzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jopp, das Stromnetz ist hier wirklich recht gut... ganz im Gegensatz zum Internet.

Was mich btw. echt mal interessieren würde - was gibts bei euch eigentlich an Internetleitungen Sora? Also von der Geschwindigkeit her?


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, das Stromnetz ist hier wirklich recht gut... ganz im Gegensatz zum Internet.
> 
> Was mich btw. echt mal interessieren würde - was gibts bei euch eigentlich an Internetleitungen Sora? Also von der Geschwindigkeit her?



Mal davon abgesehen das hier in Florida das dritt groesste Rechenzentrum steht (:

Wir haben jetzt neues Internet beantragt. Mit 12Mbps , wenns zu langsam ist, kriegen wir 16Mbps

Ich war auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Stromnetz in Deutschland, zumal die Steckdosen. In Deutschland steht man es rein und es sitzt. Hier haengt das so halb runter und bei jeder Bewegung vom Foehn fliegt das Kabel raus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> bei jeder Bewegung vom Foehn fliegt das Kabel raus.



In so einer Welt, möchte ich nicht leben *_*


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt neues Internet beantragt. Mit 12Mbps , wenns zu langsam ist, kriegen wir 16Mbps



Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, die US-Stecker sind ein bisschen seltsam... ihr habt ja auch eine ganz andere Spannung, warum auch immer.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die benutzen ja auch immernoch Fahrenheit : / Verrückte Amis


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Wie sagt man doch immer: Andere Laender, andere Sitten (:

@EspCap

Das waere doch dann 12.000 und 16.000 oder habe Ich da was falsch gerechnet?


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> die benutzen ja auch immernoch Fahrenheit : / Verrückte Amis



Wtf wir benutzen noch Celsius, wir sind rückständig.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

Fahrenheit klingen aber immer gleich wärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jopp, das wären 12.000/16.000 kbits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Wow.. von meinem 3000 Dorf DSL zu 12k und 16k .. das ist ja mal was.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

So einen Sprung wird die Geschwindigkeit bei uns auch machen, im Laufe des nächsten Jahres... hoffe ich.


----------



## Soramac (28. Juli 2010)

Problem ist, bei uns sind halt staendig 3-5 Leute im Internet. Das hat zuhause ganz schoen auf die Leitung gedrueckt :/


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wow.. von meinem 3000 Dorf DSL zu 12k und 16k .. das ist ja mal was.



Hab auch nur 3Mbit, bezahle 6Mbit und brauch dringend 40Mbit für Streaming... das kommt frühstens... puh... ca... NIE!

Need KabelBW :<


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 40Mbit für Streaming



Willst du Onlive für Deutschland hosten oder was willst du bitte streamen, das 40 Mbit frisst? O_o


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Willst du Onlive für Deutschland hosten oder was willst du bitte streamen, das 40 Mbit frisst? O_o



40Mbit war übertrieben... eher 25Mbit für min. 720p Streaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw ich rede von Upstream also Broadcasting... nicht von Downstream.


----------



## WeriTis (28. Juli 2010)

Hm, wie hoch ist der Upstream eigentlich bei ner 100Mbit-Leitung von Kabel-BW? Was höheres bekommt man ja glaube ich als Privatkunde nicht... Hochschule hat 622Mbit gehabt vor vier Jahren :>


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juli 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Hm, wie hoch ist der Upstream eigentlich bei ner 100Mbit-Leitung von Kabel-BW? Was höheres bekommt man ja glaube ich als Privatkunde nicht... Hochschule hat 622Mbit gehabt vor vier Jahren :>



2,5 MBit, wie bei der 50MBit Leitung auch.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Problem ist, bei uns sind halt staendig 3-5 Leute im Internet. Das hat zuhause ganz schoen auf die Leitung gedrueckt :/



Neuen Router kaufen und QoS aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Seitdem Ich das Time Capsule habe. Ist das Problem behoben. Es leistet extrem gute Arbeit!

Bin sehr zu frieden. Was du mit QoS meinst, das musste mir noch erklearen (:


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

Quality of Service auf Portebene; damit kannst du Prioritäten festlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Mhm... Alles verstanden ;p


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2010)

So, seit 1 Uhr endlich wieder zuhause. Ist das herrlich - WoW <3

Sora, kannst du mit deinem MacBook WoW auf Ultra spielen? :>


----------



## Dropz (29. Juli 2010)

Kann man bei wow das fps limit ausstellen? bei mir gehen grade nur 60 aber die sind dauerhaft also denke ich da geht noch mehr ?


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann man bei wow das fps limit ausstellen? bei mir gehen grade nur 60 aber die sind dauerhaft also denke ich da geht noch mehr ?



Vsync ausmachen?


----------



## Dropz (29. Juli 2010)

was ist das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

Grafikeinstellungen. Außerdem ist Vsync das beste was du haben kannst, ich habs sowieso forced im Treiber.


----------



## Dropz (29. Juli 2010)

was bringt es eig wenn das an ist?


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

Verhindert das die Grafikkarte mehr Bilder an den Bildschirm schickt als er verarbeiten kann, basieren auf der Hz-Zahl in dem Fall 60... Die meisten TFTs arbeiten mit 60-75 Hz


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> *Fragt sich ob SC2 unter Linux läuft...



Jo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.golem.de/1007/76841.html


----------



## Ennia (29. Juli 2010)

auf winehq wurde SC2 noch nicht in die liste aufgenommen...


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2010)

Erzi gleich SC2 ? ^^


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juli 2010)

jo. bin schon heiß. wtf. bin ja gar nicht mehr in steam drinne. :b


----------



## Dropz (29. Juli 2010)

Kann man in der beta noch keine Talente erlenen? bei mir sieht das zumindest irgendwie so aus? oO ehergesagt bei meinem vorgefertigtem char


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

Jemand eine Ahnung ob man auf einem Dualsocket-Board Quad- und Hexacores mischen kann? Oder braucht es immer 2 baugleiche?


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde behaupten wollen es braucht baugleiche CPUs. Du kannst es ja trotzdem probieren, obs geht. Wenn nicht wirst du halt n instabiles System haben oder das Ding wird nicht booten aber kaputtgehen sollte dabei imo nix. 
Hast ne Ladung Opterons rumliegen oder was?


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten wollen es braucht baugleiche CPUs. Du kannst es ja trotzdem probieren, obs geht. Wenn nicht wirst du halt n instabiles System haben oder das Ding wird nicht booten aber kaputtgehen sollte dabei imo nix.
> Hast ne Ladung Opterons rumliegen oder was?



Ich denk mir auch es müssen zwei gleiche sein, aber es läuft weder mit 2xHexa noch mit 1xHexa+1xQuad.
Hab hier eine HP Workstation mit einem Xeon X5550 und verbaut werden sollte einen Xeon X5650, nur bootet er dann nicht mehr. Und 2xX5650 geht auch nicht....

EDIT: 2xHexa(X5650) geht doch, haben nur die beiden CPUs vertauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (29. Juli 2010)

ist das board nicht sogar auf nur einen cpu-typ abgestimmt?
ich mein es muss ja wissen, wie viele CPUs es nun hat und entsprechen threaden...
Bei 2 oder 4 Kernen ist das ja noch recht leicht, gibt ja nur diese Kombination. Aber dort hast du ja 3 CPU-Typen (2, 4, 6), was 9 Kombinationensmöglichkeiten sind... das wird kompliziert ^^

Edit:
Werd mir demnächst wohl nen virtuellen rootserver holen für ts2, ts3, websites, bssl programmierung und als backupspace (SVN) auf Linuxbasis.. oder windoof.. ist mir recht egal, hauptsach günstig.
Ob's hier jmden gibt der mir sowas günstig bieten kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich denk mir auch es müssen zwei gleiche sein, aber es läuft weder mit 2xHexa noch mit 1xHexa+1xQuad.
> Hab hier eine HP Workstation mit einem Xeon X5550 und verbaut werden sollte einen Xeon X5650, nur bootet er dann nicht mehr. Und 2xX5650 geht auch nicht....
> 
> EDIT: 2xHexa(X5650) geht doch, haben nur die beiden CPUs vertauscht
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange die CPUs identisch sind und nen zweiten QPI-Link haben sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Hat ja jetzt anscheinend geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 X5650....*lechz*


----------



## Erz1 (29. Juli 2010)

Wer hat denn alles hier SC II? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie findet ihr es bisher?


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, seit 1 Uhr endlich wieder zuhause. Ist das herrlich - WoW <3
> 
> Sora, kannst du mit deinem MacBook WoW auf Ultra spielen? :>



Es hat geklappt ja. Multisampling zwar auf 1x oder 2x nur. Ob es jetzt immer noch so ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Muesste es selber testen, aber spiele kein World of Warcraft mehr.
Dennoch muesste es auf Ultra ohne Schatteneffekte laufen.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2010)

Es gab doch mittlerweile ein Update der Macbooks oder? Dann müsste es ja eigentlich ohne Probleme gehen. Ein Freund von mir überlegt nämlich grade sich eins zu kaufen, aber nur wenn WoW halt ordentlich drauf läuft :>


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Ihr immer alle, mit eurem Starcraft 2 :'D
Naja viel spaß euch, beim spielen eines echtzeitstrategie spiels *argh*


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Japp, Sora hat ja afaik noch ein C2D-Modell... mit den i5/i7 Modellen mit besserer GPU klappt es auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme.

Btw : Arlt tauscht meine Copperhead, die laut Razer absolut keinen Fehler habe, gegen eine Lachesis aus... schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Mit den neuen MacBook Pros muesste es auf jedenfall laufen, keine Frage. Wobei hier nicht zu vergessen ist, die groessere Aufloesung.

Habe auch eine Razer Lachesis hat nun aber 3 Jahre hinter sich xD
laeuft aber immer noch wie geschmiert.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein nettes Upgrade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sehs mal als Entschädigung für die komplett unnötigen 5 Wochen Wartezeit, während die Copperhead zur 'Fehlerdiagnose' (ha ha) bei Razer war.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/iPhone-Mega-Deal-Apple-Handy-aus-der-Schweiz_44053639.html

Keine schlechte Sache. Aber wenn die Frau Ihr Mann als Begleiter dabei haben darf und sich 2 iPhones kaufen darf. Ist doch klar, wer das andere kriegt :x


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz, wieso die denken dass da jetzt Millionen Leute in die Schweiz pilgern.
In FR und UK ist das Teil auch nicht so unglaublich teurer. Naja, Chip...


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ist das board nicht sogar auf nur einen cpu-typ abgestimmt?
> ich mein es muss ja wissen, wie viele CPUs es nun hat und entsprechen threaden...
> Bei 2 oder 4 Kernen ist das ja noch recht leicht, gibt ja nur diese Kombination. Aber dort hast du ja 3 CPU-Typen (2, 4, 6), was 9 Kombinationensmöglichkeiten sind... das wird kompliziert ^^



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein Board auf einen CPU-Typ festgelegt ist; vll unterstützt es keine neuesten Modelle aber ein Quadcore-Board kann auch Dual- und Single-Cores.
In meinem Fall war anscheinend das Mischen das Problem.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap, auch als AMD-Fan muss ich zugeben, dass das schon geile Teile sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pro Prozzi warens noch 6GB DD3-Ram und irgendeine Nvidia Workstation-Karte...geschenkt würd ichs nehmen^^


EDIT: Da ich mir morgen einen Monitor bestellen will, welchen von diesen würdet ihr nehmen(oder einen ganz andren)?
*iiyama ProLite B2409HDS-W1 
*LG Flatron W2442PA-B 
*ViewSonic VG2427wm


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/iPhone-Mega-Deal-Apple-Handy-aus-der-Schweiz_44053639.html



Hm, blöd, dass die Schweiz nicht der EU angehört ;>


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Weil die am Leben vorbei laufen, diese Spinnerbande.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juli 2010)

Sagt der Apple freak. 

11111elf


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hm, blöd, dass die Schweiz nicht der EU angehört ;>



Was ist daran blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2010)

Bloed daran ist, dass man dann an der Grenz Schweiz -> Deutschland zahlen darf. Und dann ist es garnicht mehr SOOO guenstig...


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

DD

Nicht mehr SOOOOOO guenstig ;p


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Ach, die Chip-Redakteure schmuggeln das um den Zoll rum...


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Yep. Ich kenn da paar [entfernt], die machen das klar:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HC9ypGjwRqw[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juli 2010)

Das video ist alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne ich schon, und das Appe was der benutz ist glaub ich Iguns.


----------



## eMJay (29. Juli 2010)

Geil aber schon alt....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juli 2010)

LOL Die Apple Op ääää ich meine Fans, steht schon schlange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Eiphone 4 kommt ja bei uns morgen raus.  http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/apple/story/Die-Apple-Juenger-warten-schon-27885830


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL Die Apple Op ääää ich meine Fans, steht schon schlange.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, aufgeregt?


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn das genau so ablaeuft wie bei mir. Hast du eigentlich verschissen, einfach da sein, wenn sie eroeffnen. Dann draengeln und schon biste in der Schlange. Davor sitzen bringt nicht viel. Wahrscheinlich kommt dann auch ein Polizist der einen auffordert weg zu gehen vom Apple Laden.


----------



## Rethelion (29. Juli 2010)

Soa ich hab mich entschieden, es wird der LG.
Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage: Roccat Arvo oder Microsoft SideWinder X4


----------



## Shefanix (29. Juli 2010)

SideWinder X4


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Na, aufgeregt?


Sicher, ich gehe morgens dort vorbei und Schrei "WINDOWS POWER" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora, ich glaub net mal das bei uns so viele Leute, wie bei dir anstehen werden....


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich denke dass da mehr anstehen werden... in der Schweiz gibts ja nicht an jeder Ecke einen Apple Store wie in den US 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Um was gehts denn. iPhone 5?

Bei uns standen schon die Leute an (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juli 2010)

bei uns gibt es 1 Apple Stor der ist in Zürich, aber bei uns kaufen sicher die meistens bei Swisscom mit einem Vertrag, dafür musst man net zu einem Apple Store gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Am Verkaufstag vom iPhone 4 dabei zu stehen vor einem Apple Store ist wie Olympia. Dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Aber Ich mag mein iPhone 4 nicht mehr.. ich will das auch nicht mehr, weil das mueffelt so komisch. Das ist wie so, als wenn ich brechen muesste.

Das war auch am Weihnachten so, da habe ich auch ein neues Handy bekommen... also das hat dann auch so .. und dann habe Ich den Weihnachtsbaum .. den mussten wir dann wegschmeissen weil der so gerochen hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Denke mal die meisten Schweizer denken net so, darum sind wir auch net in der EU muahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*

Sehe es dann morgen sicher überall auf der Titel Seite "Apple Store Lam gelegt" dann der Text, ein Hacker der Sich Sam Fisher nett hat den Apple Store Lam gelegt sich konnten keine Iphone 4 verkaufen wegen System abstürzte, und eine Grosse Text Meldung auf den Monitoren von Apple Store "Sam Fisher and WINDOWS OWND APPLE"  muahahaha ^^ 

Aber ich würde Persönlich nie für ein Handy so lange anstehen, Für Gutes Spiel ja aber sich net für ein Handy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2010)

Grad Schweizer Nachrichten geschaut O.o
Auer, wie diese Menschen sprechen


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber Ich mag mein iPhone 4 nicht mehr.. ich will das auch nicht mehr, weil das mueffelt so komisch. Das ist wie so, als wenn ich brechen muesste.
> 
> Das war auch am Weihnachten so, da habe ich auch ein neues Handy bekommen... also das hat dann auch so .. und dann habe Ich den Weihnachtsbaum .. den mussten wir dann wegschmeissen weil der so gerochen hat.



Darf ichs' in die Sig packen?


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Darf ichs' in die Sig packen?



Ja.


Finde Windows cool. Alle Windows PC sind bedroht von einer Sicherheitsluecke. Besonders XP und der Support ist dafuer eingestellt. Mein Vater hat gestern auf seinen Rechner ein Virus bekommen, hab Ihn weg bekommen. Aber darum hasse Ich Windows. Krasse Sache Microsoft.


----------



## eMJay (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber Ich mag mein iPhone 4 nicht mehr.. ich will das auch nicht mehr, weil das mueffelt so komisch. Das ist wie so, als wenn ich brechen muesste.
> 
> Das war auch am Weihnachten so, da habe ich auch ein neues Handy bekommen... also das hat dann auch so .. und dann habe Ich den Weihnachtsbaum .. den mussten wir dann wegschmeissen weil der so gerochen hat.



Kannst es mir ja rüber schicken.... voraussätzung ist dass du es nicht .... hast weshalb es so müffelt.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Und was macht ihr gerade so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (30. Juli 2010)

langsam aber sicher ins bett gehen....


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Was würdet ihr lieber zocken acr oder famas?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei cod6


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr lieber zocken acr oder famas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zocks zwar nicht, aber Famas war schon immer Win (für Leute mit Skill) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Nja das einzige ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen 3fachschuss bei der famas und autoschuss bei der acr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur bei der famas habe ich schon alle waffen"upgrades" frei und bei der acr noch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> Finde Windows cool. Alle Windows PC sind bedroht von einer Sicherheitsluecke. Besonders XP und der Support ist dafuer eingestellt. Mein Vater hat gestern auf seinen Rechner ein Virus bekommen, hab Ihn weg bekommen. Aber darum hasse Ich Windows. Krasse Sache Microsoft.



Macs sind einfach uninteressant für Hacker gibt zu wenige Benutzer das ich es sich lohnt :x


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Dieses Argument zieht nicht mehr!


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2010)

Aber das Argument, dass Windows sooo unsicher ist? In Zeiten, wo Windows ne eingebaute Firewall hat und eine Sicherheitswarnung an die Benutzer ausgibt, wenn kein Virenschutz aktiviert ist? 
Das Hauptproblem von Windows ist die Existenz bzw. häufige Nichtexistenz von brain.exe. Ich hab endlos viele Monate ohne Virus hinter mir jetzt, einfach weil ich nicht jedes Scheißprogramm auf einer Pornoseite runterlade...wenn man sich nicht schützt, soll man sich nicht wundern, dass man Probleme bekommt.

Und du willst mir erzählen, dass ein MAC OS von 2002 noch uneingeschränkten Support erhält? Hihi. 
Windows hat von Beginn an gesagt, dass nach 7 Jahren(?) der Support für XP eingestellt wird, damit sich die Angestellten auf die Weiterentwicklung von Windows bzw. die geschäftsträchtigen Produkte konzentrieren wird. Das ist ganz normal, komplett "outgedatete" Programme werden selten weiter supportet.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber trotzdem ist es aergerlich. Mein Vater hat einfach ohne etwas heruntergeladen zu haben ein Virus auf sein Rechner bekommen. Windows XP ist kein Betriebssystem was man einfach so in den Ofen schiessen soll. Es benutzen deutlich viele Leute noch, als man ueberhaupt wissen moechte. Zumal kannst du auf einen alten Rechner von 2007 kein Windows 7 installieren, weil er somit dann total ueberfordert ist.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zocks zwar nicht, aber Famas war schon immer Win (für Leute mit Skill)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SCAR-H + Erweiterte Magazine


Celiné hat gesprochen!...ne wirklich...is' übermächtig...guckt nicht so, isso


....jetzt hab ich den falschen post zitiert...


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> SCAR-H + Erweiterte Magazine
> 
> 
> Celiné hat gesprochen!...ne wirklich...is' übermächtig...guckt nicht so, isso
> ...



Kann ich mir Vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit der famas gehe ich auch irgendiwe ganz gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest gerade ebend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nebo wiseo biste hier on aber nicht im steam?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann ich mir Vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich euch alle nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne ka, lagt iwie, und Steam Server gehen immer weg.

Bitte wer nimmt schon Farmas, Intervention und No Scope > All


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

ja aber noscope geht nur auf kurze distanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bei mir war das mit den servern ebend auch aber jetzt ist alle wieder wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ja aber noscope geht nur auf kurze distanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also No Scope geht auch über ganz Wasteland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, aber Intervention > Raketenwerfer > Autopumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Also No Scope geht auch über ganz Wasteland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber das passiert dan nur gaaaaaaaaaaanz selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nebo lust auf ne Runde cod ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ist so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Aber das passiert dan nur gaaaaaaaaaaanz selten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, geh jetzt pennen, muss gleich um 8 wieder raus, und warum auch immer wir CoD immer auf dem Falschen Monitor gezeigt.

Der hat zwar Full HD und höhere Auflösung, aber 10ms oder so, und dass ist echt heftig, alle Programme und Spiele werden auf dem rechten (auf dem ich Spiele) geöffnet, nur CoD schafft es wieder nicht, warum wollte man auch ein Fenster Modus ohne Rand einbauen, thx IW!

Btw, yeah, 2 Spiele hintereinander in SC2 gewonnen, das Spiel macht so viel Spaß, Erzi und ich spielen immer zusammen, bzw er pennt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, jute Nacht.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Yo. Hau rein! Nacht.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Was ist bei sc2 die beste rasse für beginner?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin gerade stark am überlegen ob ich es mir kaufen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> SideWinder X4



Ai Ai!



Soramac schrieb:


> Dieses Argument zieht nicht mehr!



Was wäre dann das Argument? Ein Mac ist unglaublich sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon dass viele Apple-User hochnäsig rumrennen weil sie denken sie sind (was Besseres) vor allem sicher, gibt es viele Sicherheitslücken wo schon bewiesen wurde dass sie ausgenutzt werden können. Es nimmt sich nur keine Organisation die Macs vor, und da landet man wieder bei der geringen Useranzahl; zu wenig User= zu wenig Geld rauszuholen.
Wer macht sich schon die Aufgabe eine Software zu entwerfen die nur auf ein paar Rechnern lauffähig ist, und wer braucht ein Botnetz mit 100 Rechnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> und wer braucht ein Botnetz mit 100 Rechnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich! Die alle mit meiner geliebten LOIC ausrüsten und man kann Privatpages und mittelgroße Pages ordentlich beballern :>


Fahr übrigens nachher für 4-5 Tage nach Jena zu meiner Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd da nicht viel am Rechner sein, also vermisst mich nicht zu dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Grad Schweizer Nachrichten geschaut O.o
> Auer, wie diese Menschen sprechen


Kann ich das Gleich sagen Wenn ich Bayrisch etc höre, den Kommentar kannst du dir auch dort hin stecken wo die sonne nie hin scheint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So es sind ja doch ganzen viele Leute da gewesen.... http://www.20min.ch/...jubeln-27885830 bei Bild Nummer 8, bei denn bin ich vorbei gelatscht, und Hab Apple ist scheisse gerufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZ-BvlGy940

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Tetris ist immer noch Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ist sc2 echt 60 eurp wert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Sicher, aber wenn du Geld Sparen willst empfiehlt es sich bei Amazon zu kaufen http://www.amazon.de/StarCraft-II-Wings-of-Liberty/dp/B000R5DU6E/ref=sr_tr_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1280481398&sr=8-1


----------



## Ennia (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Was ist bei sc2 die beste rasse für beginner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die terraner sind fürs auge wohl angenehmer am anfang. eine anfängerrasse gibts eigentlich nicht. kommt drauf an wie du spielst.
-bunkern
-rushen
usw...


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Eine beste Rasse zum Anfangen oder allgemein beste Rasse gibt es nicht. Alle spielen sich völlig unterschiedlich und haben ihre Vor- wie Nachteile. Kannst ja auch erstmal anfangen gegen den Computer zu spielen. Der ist zuweilen wirklich gut. Auf Leicht kommt man sehr gut zurecht und kann lernen. Auf Mittel bietet er für Anfänger imo schon eine Herausforderung. Alles was darüber ist... müssen wir denke ich nicht drüber reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich hab sehr wenig Starcraft-Erfahrung weshalb ich erstmal die (sehr gute) Kampagne angefangen hab und ab und an Skirmishes gegen den Computer spiel. Später werd ich dann sicherlich auch online zocken.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Nunja, die Anfängerrasse wäre wenn Terraner, weil, du spielst am besten erst die Kampagne, so 10 Missionen solltest du auf jedenfall schon spielen besser noch ein paar mehr.

Denn dort spielst du auch Terraner, und darum fällt es dann im Multiplayer nicht sooo schwer weil du die Gebäude etc kennst. 
Die Unterschiede sind halt, in der Kampagne kannst du Sachen erforschen und Einheiten, Gebäude etc "aufwerten" also mit z.B. Schildverstärkungen permanent für die komplette Kampagne verstärken.

Diese musst du im Multiplayer erst erforschen, weshalb es am Anfang ohne Singleplayer gespielt zu haben immer schwer ist im Multiplayer, weil du wirst ins Spiel "geworfen" kannst alle Gebäude bauen, und Einheiten entwickeln, was im Singleplayer nach und nach erst dazukommt.

Weshalb ich in der Beta nicht gut klar kam, ich wurde von der Vielfalt erschlagen und wusste nicht wie alles geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, wie Sam sagte, bei Amazon knapp 40&#8364;, die sind es meiner Meinung nach auch wert.

Edit:

Ich z.B. habe mich jetzt mit Erzi zusammen mit Protoss eingespielt, Terraner sind eher die Defensive Rasse, Zerg sind sehr gut zum rushen, und Protoss sind so die zum alles überrennen, mit 80 Kolossen und Phasengleitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich gewinne auch manchmal spiele in dem ich 6 Einheiten baue, die unsichtbar sind, und nur durch Einheiten aufgedeckt werden können, die einen Detektor haben, wer das nicht hat, kann diese NICHT töten, ausser man ist Terraner und macht dieses Areascan, denn die Teile (Dunkler Templer) machen 45 Dmg pro Angriff und hauen zu 5-6 ziemlich rein, damit kann du mal ebend -wie Erzi heute Nach- 2 Basen komplett überrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht wieso der direkt download dann 60 euro koteste wenn es bei amazon 40 kostet... Naja ich hab ma ein paar livestreams geguckt und mich geringfügig belesen und finde die zerg irgendwie ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wieso der direkt download dann 60 euro koteste wenn es bei amazon 40 kostet... Naja ich hab ma ein paar livestreams geguckt und mich geringfügig belesen und finde die zerg irgendwie ganz cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Zerg finde ich so ziemlich am schwierigsten, dass ist aber nur aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habs ja noch nicht live gespielt aber ich finde die schonmal vom style am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa und das system mit der brutstätte finde ich eig auch ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Bei den Zerg ist die "korrekte" Buildorder imo am wichtigsten. Diese zu finden, während man spielt ist imo nicht einfach. Natürlich kann ich mir das alles anlesen und dann nur umsetzen, aber wo bleibt da der Spaß?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab bisher viel Terran gespielt und wer nachher mal ne Runde Protoss testen. Das System mit Gebäude reinwarpen find ich eigentlich sehr praktisch. Der Arbeiter ist halt nicht die ganze Zeit besetzt und kann entweder sehr schnell hintereinander Gebäude herbeiwarpen und nach nem Warp direkt wieder Ressourcen sammeln. Das verkürzt so einiges.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bei den Zerg ist die "korrekte" Buildorder imo am wichtigsten. Diese zu finden, während man spielt ist imo nicht einfach. Natürlich kann ich mir das alles anlesen und dann nur umsetzen, aber wo bleibt da der Spaß?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es hat halt alles vor und nachteile.

Protoss Vorteile sind:
Pylonen geben Energie das man Gebäude baun kann, und zusätzlich Voersorgung für mehr Einheiten.
Heranwarpen von gebäuden, Einheiten, anderes.
Man kann gut kontern.
Man kann Einheiten zu Pylonen beamen, z.B. einfach die die Feindbasis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachteile:
Sind Pylonen mal kaputt, arbeiten die Gebäude darin nicht mehr weil die keine Energie bekommen.
Nicht soo gute Verteidigungsanlagen, Terraner bunkern alles zu, dass können weder Protoss noch Zerg.
Man kann am Anfang leicht überrannt werden weil man noch nicht schnell genug nen Gebäude fertig hast.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Wieso hab ich blos die beta verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >.<


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich blos die beta verpasst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich auch. Testkey hab ich ja von Nebo bekommen und nichtmal 24h Stunden später hatte ich ja Vollversion.
Aber find's ein bissel schade, dass die Übungsliga schon von so "Überrennern" besetzt ist. Vor allem online macht es doch Spaß, sich große Kämpfe zu leisten, stattdessen kann man bei Protoss auf Templer setzen oder bei den Terranern auf Rächer und somit ist das Spiel innerhalb der ersten 5 Minuten entschieden, wenn man nicht selbst aufpasst.
So wie Nebo schon schireb, wir haben gestern die Templer mit ihren Unsichtbarfähigkeiten ausprobiert und gewonnen - Spaß war aber eher Mangelware. Das Spiel danach hatte der Gegner aber ne gute Taktik und joa. :b


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du dir den direkt download gekauft?


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

Nope. Ich bin in die Stadt gefahren und hab noch mit Glück ein Spiel für 40€ bei Saturn bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab die halbe Nacht davor nur SC II gespielt und musste es denn haben, ich kannte SC I gar nicht und WC III hab ich gehasst, aber das hat mich bisher überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem die Kampagne ist richtig gut.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keine Lust in die stadt zu fahren und ich glaube das es da auch ausverkauft sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >.< und 30 stunden kein schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Aber find's ein bissel schade, dass die Übungsliga schon von so "Überrennern" besetzt ist.



Das hab ich auch oft erfahren müssen, man baut grad schön die Häusle auf und plötzlich kommen Massen an Gegnern.
Aber da kann man auch schön gegenwirken; meist kommt nur kleine Infantarie und die ist recht verwundbar. Als Teraner baust du also zuerst den Belagerungspanzer, entwickelst den Belagerungsmodus und setzt von denen ein paar in die Zugangspunkte zu deiner Basis. Für die ersten Wellen sollte es reichen, aber danach musst du die Panzer wiederum schützen.
Die waren aber auch imba in der Beta, 20 Panzer im Belagerungsmodus holzen einfach alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch oft erfahren müssen, man baut grad schön die Häusle auf und plötzlich kommen Massen an Gegnern.
> Aber da kann man auch schön gegenwirken; meist kommt nur kleine Infantarie und die ist recht verwundbar. Als Teraner baust du also zuerst den Belagerungspanzer, entwickelst den Belagerungsmodus und setzt von denen ein paar in die Zugangspunkte zu deiner Basis. Für die ersten Wellen sollte es reichen, aber danach musst du die Panzer wiederum schützen.
> Die waren aber auch imba in der Beta, 20 Panzer im Belagerungsmodus holzen einfach alles weg
> 
> ...



Schonmal von 50 Phasengleitern überrannt worden ? 1 Strahl Gebäude weg, dass geht permanent so ^^


----------



## Niranda (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mit den neuen MacBook Pros muesste es auf jedenfall laufen, keine Frage. Wobei hier nicht zu vergessen ist, die groessere Aufloesung.
> 
> Habe auch eine Razer Lachesis hat nun aber 3 Jahre hinter sich xD
> laeuft aber immer noch wie geschmiert.



MBP 13" mid2010 kostet ~1000€ (C2D, 320m)
MBP 15" mid2010 kostet ~1600€ (i5, GT330)

Das lohnt nicht finde ich. 600€ist fast ein kompletter PC, der das locker schafft :O

--
Ich hab in die Zukunft gesehen und sah folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab übrigens gerade meine Lachesis geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht gut aus, die Tasten sind recht bequem erreichbar. Nur an die Form werd ich mich noch gewöhnen müssen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Hat einer für mich so Test Key für Starcraft 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Müsstest du mal Kyra und Erzi fragen (Erzi ist aber erstmal weg).

Die haben sich das ja geholt, bei mir waren 2 Keys drin, einen hatte Erzi bekommen, einen Painis Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Bin grad am ueberlegen ob ich mir eine SSD fuer mein MacBook Pro kaufe , ob 80GB oder 160GB.

Oder kennt jemand eine passende so um die 128GB?

Als eine externe Festplatte habe ich ja 1TB. Von daher muss es keine grosse sein.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Müsstest du mal Kyra und Erzi fragen (Erzi ist aber erstmal weg).
> 
> Die haben sich das ja geholt, bei mir waren 2 Keys drin, einen hatte Erzi bekommen, einen Painis Kumpel
> 
> ...



Man man. Rechner für Oma fertig gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Key hat ein Kumpel von mir bekommen, Sam, ich schick dir gleich ne Pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juli 2010)

Erzi ist back!

btw, Esp hat ne neue Sig, wie immer bin ich drin, woho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

Ironie des Schicksals - Erzi Is Back hieß ich lange in Guild Wars - inzwischen bald 3 Jahre her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sam, hast PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

GW haben Nebo und ich neulich mal ausgegraben... um uns zu fragen, wie wir das eigentlich so lange spielen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> GW haben Nebo und ich neulich mal ausgegraben... um uns zu fragen, wie wir das eigentlich so lange spielen konnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, auch so Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs sogar kurz bevor ich hierzu gestoßen bin wieder aktiv gespielt.
Nur - irgendwie sinnlos Gebiete zu clearen mit Heroes ist langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch so mit menschlichen Spielern - keine Herausforderung mehr.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Kenntsch sich koner mit SSD Festplotten aus?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

VIele Hersteller bringen grad SSDs mit SF1200 Controller raus. Die lohnen sich auf jeden Fall.
Wie groß soll sie denn nun sein? 60GB würde ich mal die Corsair Force F60 empfehlen oder immer noch die gute alte 80GB Intel Postville.
Ansonsten gibts SF1200 Modelle in fast allen Größten. Schau aber, dass du eine mit 60, 120 oder 240GB nimmst. Die haben ne aktuellere Firmware. Die ersten SF1200 SSDs hatten nur 50/100/200GB.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Meinst diese Intel hier oder? Klick!


Denke mal 80GB wuerden reichen. Weiss nicht wie viel das Betriebssystem von Mac OS X weg nimmt.

160GB waere mir schon wieder arg teuer.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Jo, genau die Postville. Schau sonst mal nach den SF1200 Modellen. Da gibts ne Menge von Corsair, OCZ und SuperTalent. Gibt glaub noch mehr die den Controller verbauen. 
Muss halt wissen, was du an Platz brauchst- Das MacBook hat halt nur einen HDD-Slot. In nem Gesamtsystem wären mit 60, 64 oder 80GB zu wenig. Darüber wirds halt sehr kostspielig.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Hm. Im Schreiben ist die Intel ja nicht so besonders toll und das waere mir ja bei 160GB dann schon wichtiger, bei 80GB dann eigentlich nicht. Alle Dokumente, Bilder werden dann sowieso wo anderes gespeichert und nicht direkt auf dem MacBook Pro. Ich glaub die 80GB werden mir reichen. Vielleicht werde ich es mir die Tage bestellen oder halt noch paar Wochen warten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Erz Danke für den Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nämlich viel gelesen, das alle auch nach den 7 Stunden den SP weiter zocken konnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

Ernsthaft? Hat evtl. noch einer einen Key übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juli 2010)

Ob es geht weis ich net. ^^


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ob es geht weis ich net. ^^



Ich wurde rausgeschmissen, ist vielleicht auch nur Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl. Neee. Man kann ohne Internet den SP ja weiterspielen, wenn man das Hauptgame hat, also könnte es theoretisch gehen, wenn er keine Abfrage macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Skirmishes gegen den PC müssten gehen. Kampagne wird er wohl nicht speichern, weil kein Zustand zum bnet hergestellt ist.


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

Beim manuellen speichern werden Safegames auf'm Rechner gespeichert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Die werden meines Wissens mit dem bnet abgegleichen. Und selbst wenn nicht: Die Autosaves die es pro Mission 3-4 Mal gibt und Achievements werden sicherlich mit dem bnet synchronisiert und dann ists halt vorbei mit Gratiszocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So doof wird Blizzard wohl nicht sein. Selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte werden sies in absehbarer Zukunft patchen.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Bekommt man auch testkeys wenn man den download nimmt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung. In der Retailversion liegen die Keys als Coupon bei. Download ist aber eh unsinnig, wenns das Game überall im Internet und den örtlichen Elektronikketten für 40€ und weniger gibt. Warum 20€ mehr ausgeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Frage ich mich auch die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube ich bestell mir das einfach bei amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Da hat mir das Essen doch lieber gefallen Dropz (:


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das haben mir heute schon fast alle gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Ich will HAMBURGER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne ich finde Das glas mit gin tonic schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal meine Buffies, kennt sich einer von euch mit Dosbox aus? ):
Hab ebend gemerkt das TeS: Arena und Daggerfall, freeware sind, aber die laufen beide nur unter dosbox...und da versteh ich einfach nicht wie ich das öffnen soll


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sagt mal meine Buffies, kennt sich einer von euch mit Dosbox aus? ):
> Hab ebend gemerkt das TeS: Arena und Daggerfall, freeware sind, aber die laufen beide nur unter dosbox...und da versteh ich einfach nicht wie ich das öffnen soll



Also, am besten machst du dir einen Ordner z.B. "C:\dos" dort kopierst du die spiele für die Dosbox rein. Anschleißend installierst du dir die Dosbox und startest sie.

Dann musst du dir den Ordner mit den spielen mounten mit:

_mount c c:\dos\_

dann kannst du mit:

_c:
cd <verzeichnis vom spiel>_

zum Spieleverzeichnis wechseln und das entsprechende Spiel starten.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> _mount c c:\dos\_
> 
> dann kannst du mit:
> 
> ...



Also, 
ich gebe jetzt den befehl

mount c c:\ARENA\

Ein, zweiteres habe ich nicht verstanden : /

Also das mit dem ordner lasse ich noch, da es ja wirklich nur ein spiel ist...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Also,
> ich gebe jetzt den befehl
> 
> mount c c:\ARENA\
> ...



Ok, dann denke ich mal dass das Spiel direkt im Verzeichnis C:\Arena liegt richtig?

dann gibst du jetzt folgendes ein:

_c:
_
und nun musst du den Namen der Startdatei für das Spiel eingeben, müste eine Datei mit der Endung .exe, .bat, oder .com sein.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ok, dann denke ich mal dass das Spiel direkt im Verzeichnis C:\Arena liegt richtig?
> 
> dann gibst du jetzt folgendes ein:
> 
> ...



Jap genau, 

also c: A.exe

?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Jap genau,
> 
> also c: A.exe
> 
> ?



Erstmal nur "c:" und die Entertaste dann "a.exe" und die Entertaste.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Erstmal nur "c:" und die Entertaste dann "a.exe" und die Entertaste.



Ich liebe dich (:


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich (:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön das es funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Wobeis' auf englisch schon ein ziemlicher brocken ist. 
Aber was solls' kenns' doch eh auswendig (:


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Um was gehts den?


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich (:



Wie einfach es doch ist Frauen glücklick zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes, seh ich das richtig, dass es keinen gescheiten mATX-Mainboards für den AM3-Sockel gibt, die keine Onboardgrafik haben? Würde irgendwas mit den neuen 8XX-Chipsätzen suchen, aber da gibts momentan nur den 880G und 890GX...


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Um was gehts den?



Darum das Celinéchen, ebend erst herausgefunden hat, dass 
THE ELDER SCROLLS: ARENA
und
THE ELDER SCROLLS: DAGGERFALL

jetzt freeware ist (:


...ist das normal das es laggt wie scheiße?^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Scheiß Emalutoren halt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Scheiß Emalutoren halt.



): Im not amused


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Falls du wirklich richtig DOS Spiele spielen willst würde ich dir empfehlen es zusätzlich zu installlieren.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Darum das Celinéchen, ebend erst herausgefunden hat, dass
> THE ELDER SCROLLS: ARENA
> und
> THE ELDER SCROLLS: DAGGERFALL
> ...



Kannst noch mit Strg-F12 die Emulationsgeschwindigkeit erhöhen (mit Strg-F11 wieder senken falls zu schnell)


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Kannst noch mit Strg-F12 die Emulationsgeschwindigkeit erhöhen (mit Strg-F11 wieder senken falls zu schnell)



ah (: Jap so siehts' gut aus, mögt ihr tEs; ?


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> ah (: Jap so siehts' gut aus, mögt ihr tEs; ?



Ich hab nur Morrowind und Oblivion gespielt; wobei mir Morrowind besser gefallen hat und ich es Monate lang spielen konnte ohne den Spaß zu verlieren (besonders als ich das CS entdeckt habe)


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

is damit auch Morrowind usw gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> is damit auch Morrowind usw gemeint?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die komplette The Elder Scrolls reihe, von Arena bis Oblivion (:


die ersten beiden teile gibt es jetzt, kostenlos zum download, sollte man gespielt haben.


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Die ganz alten Teile kenn ich nicht hab bis jetzt nur Morrowind und Oblivion gespielt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Die ganz alten Teile kenn ich nicht hab bis jetzt nur Morrowind und Oblivion gespielt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann solltest du, meiner meinung nach, Daggerfall antesten, ich meine das spiel mit den meisten NPC's aller zeiten, sollte man(n) sich nicht entgehen lassen!


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Muss ich mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab eh schon ewig kein offline Spiel mehr gespielt ;D


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Ich will den Industriegigant 2 mal wieder zum laufen bekommen :<


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Jetzt brauch ich ernsthaft hilfe, bei der installation von Daggerfall FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Einfach die exe starten?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Einfach die exe starten?



geht nicht...


----------



## Niranda (30. Juli 2010)

unter win7?

-> Als Admin ausführen
-> Kompatibelitätsmodus: XP (oder wo es lief..)

Notfalls kannste die auch entpacken und "selbst installieren"


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Notfalls kannste die auch entpacken und "selbst installieren"



Klappt nicht, es klappt einfach nicht!

Was meinst du denn, damit?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> unter win7?
> 
> -> Als Admin ausführen
> -> Kompatibelitätsmodus: XP (oder wo es lief..)
> ...



Es lief auf DOS xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es lief auf DOS xD



ne das war arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hat sich erledigt....Quatsch nix hat sich erledigt oo


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Industriegigant 2 ist genial, wenn man einen Patch installiert spinnt der Kopierschutz ...


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe....


----------



## Erz1 (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe....



Worum geht es denn jetzt genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Worum geht es denn jetzt genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich will daggerfall installieren, allerdings ist das installationsprogramm bzw die exe nicht vista tauglich...also müsste ich es per dosbox installieren

siehe hier nur habe ich nach dem ansehen, kopfschmerzen


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2010)

Hm ob man das auch in einer Virtuellen Maschine installieren kann?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm ob man das auch in einer Virtuellen Maschine installieren kann?



virtuelle Dampfmaschine 3.0? ):


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Ne ein Programm das 'nen "Rechner simuliert" auf dem man dann nen Betriebssystem im Betriebssystem installieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ne ein Programm das 'nen "Rechner simuliert" auf dem man dann nen Betriebssystem im Betriebssystem installieren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




.......................................ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel bzw die exe mal von einer anderen Seite geladen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Das Spiel bzw die exe mal von einer anderen Seite geladen?



Wird nichts' ändern, gibt ja diverse tutorials, wo es erklärt wird, aber klein celiné kanns' nicht : /


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows 95 läufts auch nicht?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows 95 läufts auch nicht?



Ne wie gesagt, man muss das installationsprogramm per Dosbox öffnen, und es dann installieren, zuvor muss man die dateien aber teilweiße noch umschreiben....wäh


----------



## Xerivor (30. Juli 2010)

Oh Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich google mich mal durch :>


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Hatte einen Link schon gepostet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Alsooooooooo
ins installations' programm komm ich jetzt, allerdings bekomm ich dann die Fehlermeldung, dass meine Festplatte zu klein sei für 450 mb. Denke mal diesbezüglich muss man was umschreiben


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist wie so als wenn ich brechen muesste


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Argh jetzt fehlt mir sogar die config die man ändern muss O_O


----------



## Xerivor (31. Juli 2010)

was du dir da antust


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

ich habs geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (31. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann mal viel Spaß beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



argh aber ich kann die frames nicht beschleunigen fu x__X


----------



## muehe (31. Juli 2010)

oida 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stalker


----------



## Xerivor (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> argh aber ich kann die frames nicht beschleunigen fu x__X



also doch nicht geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162560-jetzt-reichts/

war auch nicht so schoen


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...-jetzt-reichts/
> 
> war auch nicht so schoen



Jetzt mal ehrlich Sora, bei einigen deiner Beiträgen frag ich mich wirklich wer hier das Forenkind ist...


Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr tut Euch immer wie so kleine Kinder verhalten.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn der Thread selber nicht so richtig sinnvoll war, da sieht man mal wieder so richtig schön das WoW-Forum-Niveau.


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2010)

_Sag einfach Buffed-Forum..hat ja jetzt schon seid einigen Tagen auch diesen Bereich hier übernommen.. ;-)_


----------



## Niranda (31. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs einfach Beiträge a la flame zu ignorieren?

Fu, da sagt jmd was gegen Apple... -> einfach mit dem normalen Thema weiter machen und nicht drauf anspringen wie z.B. "aber dies und das ist gut" >_>
In anderen Themen auch. rumweinen, es sei zu niveaulos, aber selbst immer fein stoff liefern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antwortet lieber auf meine speziellen Fragen, wie z.B. Mac OS + SVN/CVS etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ne wie gesagt, man muss das installationsprogramm per Dosbox öffnen, und es dann installieren, zuvor muss man die dateien aber teilweiße noch umschreiben....wäh


Du machst es dir echt voll kompliziet.
Du kannst auch die Console im Kompatibelitätsmodus ausführen. Mal davon ab ist das dann einfach nur irgendwelcher Batch kram, welcher das Spiel (?) einfach nur entpackt - das kann man auch von Hand. Aber soweit hast du das ja jetzt schon. Jetzt die config-Datei...
Lad die am besten einfach mal hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Damn die Installation von SC2 geht ja übelst schnell :>


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Antwortet lieber auf meine speziellen Fragen, wie z.B. Mac OS + SVN/CVS etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke die Frage wird zu speziell sein, aber ich würde empfehlen es einfach auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wenn jemand mal einen SC2-Testkey übrig hat würde ich mich freuen wenn ich den haben könnte; würde gernmal SC2 unter Linux antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (31. Juli 2010)

Mach SC2 spaß?
Also dauerhaft mein ich - hab nie SC gespielt zuvor, WC auch nicht, nur mal bssl Diablo und Age of Empire (die alten 2000er dinger).
Also kann mir da jmd ne Brücke bauen`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich denke die Frage wird zu speziell sein, aber ich würde empfehlen es einfach auszuprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






schau in den apple-thread... musste mich 3 mal selbst zitieren und bekam nicht mal einen Luftzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem ist, dass Versions ziemlich neu ist und es noch nicht so viele Testberichte gibt.
Qualitativ gute meine ich.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Alle Spiele von Blizzard sollte man gespielt haben. Da mich bis jetzt jedes Spiel von Warcraft 1 über Diablo bis World of Warcraft überzeugt hat darf dies nicht fehlen... Trotzdem wäre mir Diablo 3 lieber als Starcraft.


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

Hi. hab mal ne frage : geht in mw2 Xfire? bei mir nemlich nicht.Also kann man einstellen,dass es dort auch läuft?


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Grad meine Bestellung bekommen, aber irgendwie fürchte ich mich vor der neuen Tastatur:
"Warnung zu Gesundheitsrisiken: Die Verwendung einer Tastatur [...] kann zu ernsthaften Verletzungen führen."


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> Hi. hab mal ne frage : geht in mw2 Xfire? bei mir nemlich nicht.Also kann man einstellen,dass es dort auch läuft?



Extra > Optionen > Spiele > MW2 auswählen > Ingame Renderer auf DX10 oder DX11 stellen.



Rethelion schrieb:


> Grad meine Bestellung bekommen, aber irgendwie fürchte ich mich vor der neuen Tastatur:
> "Warnung zu Gesundheitsrisiken: Die Verwendung einer Tastatur [...] kann zu ernsthaften Verletzungen führen."



Klar, die 500 mA lösen extreme Elektroschocks aus.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

OH YEAH DOPPELPOST


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

test ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Extra > Optionen > Spiele > MW2 auswählen > Ingame Renderer auf DX10 oder DX11 stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Hat MW2 kein DX10?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

MW2 ist Dx9 only.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Dann hab ich keine Ahnung, bei mir funkts überall, hab ja nur DX9, aber falls mal nicht funktioniert sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Hast du nicht ne HD4890? Die hat auch DX10. ;P
Sogar 10.1 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ne HD4890? Die hat auch DX10. ;P
> Sogar 10.1 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.



Win XP :<

Stört mich zwar nicht, da der Unterschied nicht so riesig ist... Bei Battlefield fehlt halt ein bisschen das AA. Das ist bei DX9 nur 1x.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Besorg dir mal n richtiges OS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Na, zu faul... Läuft doch alles fine ^^


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

bei BFBC2 gehts bei mir auch aber bei mw net xD


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Da hab ich keine Ahnung, hab kein MW2 :<


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Zum zweiten Mal: MW2 kann nur DirectX9.


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

ja ok aber es geht ja trozdem nicht ;( oder gibts da ne möglichkeit, dass es dann halt mit D9 auf xfire geht


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Mal: MW2 kann nur DirectX9.



Jemand das Gegenteil behauptet? ^^


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

ehm also bei meinem bruder würde es wohl gehen, weil ich kann nur bei denen umsellen, wo Spielpfad und detect path angegeben sind, bei ihm ist bei mw2 beides, bei mir fehlt der Spielpfad


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

bzw auch nicht umstellen weil es halt nur bis D3d9 geht bei mw2 aber wohl nur xfire an wenn auch spielpfad da is, wie erstell ich einen? kann da nemlich nix eingeben


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2010)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> ehm also bei meinem bruder würde es wohl gehen, weil ich kann nur bei denen umsellen, wo Spielpfad und detect path angegeben sind, bei ihm ist bei mw2 beides, bei mir fehlt der Spielpfad



oohja bei mir geht dsa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (31. Juli 2010)

jajaja xD ne ehm auch wenn der pfad da is gehts in mw2 net an=( gibts überhaupt jmd hier der in mw2 xfire an haben kann xD?


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn jemand mal einen SC2-Testkey übrig hat würde ich mich freuen wenn ich den haben könnte; würde gernmal SC2 unter Linux antesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab meinen letzten Sam gegeben und den anderen an einen RL Kollegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Niranda schrieb:


> Mach SC2 spaß?
> Also dauerhaft mein ich - hab nie SC gespielt zuvor, WC auch nicht, nur mal bssl Diablo und Age of Empire (die alten 2000er dinger).
> Also kann mir da jmd ne Brücke bauen`?
> 
> ...



Spaß machen tut es aufjedenfall, bisher haben sich die 40€ + der Nachmittag mit meinen Eltern in der Stadt gelohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SC hab ich selbst nie gespielt und WC hab ich gehasst - nja. ok. WC I oder II hab ich sogar viel gespielt, war damals mein favourite Game, aber WC III war mir zu rollenspiellastig mit den ganzen Items und dem Leveln.
Wer allerdings mal WC gesehen/gespielt hat, wird merken, dass da nicht so viele Unterschiede sind was das Basiswissen betrifft, das Spiel selbst lernt sich relativ schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine beiden Keys noch. Nira, Rethi, wenn ihr wollt: PN.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Hat evtl. noch einer einen Key übrig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Esp darf gern auch einen haben. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zu erst. Wills nur nicht jedem dahergelaufenem einen geben der zufällig mal hier rein schaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

Übrigens ; Wenn man den Clienten runtergeladen hat, kann man als "gast" spielen ohne Trial-Key, und zwar die Kampagne. Allerdings wird es glaube ich nicht gespeichert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Fürs Am-Stück-Zocken ist die Kampagne dann doch sehr lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

Njaa. Wer Rechner ~50h am Stück laufen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Fürs Am-Stück-Zocken ist die Kampagne dann doch sehr lang.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie lang denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie lang denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lang genug. 26 Missionen. ~18-40 Minuten pro Mission.


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2010)

Also in den ferien geht das doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Esp darf gern auch einen haben. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zu erst. Wills nur nicht jedem dahergelaufenem einen geben der zufällig mal hier rein schaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, ich hab eben mal den Download gestartet... 7 GB, nice.
Gut dass ich ab Montag sowieso arbeiten bin, da kann das dann mal zwei Tage laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Hab auch vom Nachmittag bis auf den vormittag des nächsten Tages gebraucht. Der Blizzdownloader ist nicht grad der schnellste. :S


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Was habt ihr alle mit starcraft? : /


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Ist einfach n verdammt gutes Game!

btw für alle die mal kompetitives Starcraft II sehen wollt schaut mal auf http://day9tv.blip.tv/ rein. Die dort hochgeladenen Videos sind echt nice. Absolute Topmatches von einem der besten Kommentatoren kommentiert. Kann man auch ne Menge lernen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ist einfach n verdammt gutes Game!
> 
> btw für alle die mal kompetitives Starcraft II sehen wollt schaut mal auf http://day9tv.blip.tv/ rein. Die dort hochgeladenen Videos sind echt nice. Absolute Topmatches von einem der besten Kommentatoren kommentiert. Kann man auch ne Menge gewinnen.



tut mir leid, aber ich mag keine Strategie-Spiele.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2010)

Klar wers nicht kann.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Klar wers nicht kann.



Es soll auch Leute geben denen nicht jedes Genre gefällt; ich bin z.B. überhaupt kein Freund von Sport...spielen.


Weiss jemand welchen Abstand man zu einem 24"-Monitor haben sollte? Irgendwie kommt mir momentan alles so rießig vor und ich freu mich schon auf erste Mal heilen wenn ich die Hälfte übersehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich meinen Arm jetzt komplett nach vorn ausstrecke, komme ich sograde an meinen Monitor heran. Das wäre dann meine Sitzweite :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hab vorher, eine Arm lege davor gesessen fand es aber auch zu nahe nun sitze ich etwa (Meter vor Kram) Etwa 88CM davor weg.. und finde es viel besser, sind etwa 1/Halb oder Viertel Arm Länge...


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meinen Arm jetzt komplett nach vorn ausstrecke, komme ich sograde an meinen Monitor heran. Das wäre dann meine Sitzweite :X




Same here, das klappt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir ists jetzt etwas mehr wie eine Armlänge, aber ich denke ich muss mich erstmal an die neue Größe und Auflösung gewöhnen. Genauso wie bei der Tastatur...

Btw. hab grad mit niedrigsten Einstellungen im OpenGL-Modus gespielt und danach alles raufgesetzt und in den DX-Modus gewechselt, aber ich merk keinen Unterschied; weder von der Performance noch Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Same here, das klappt eigentlich ganz gut.



Jo, viel weiter weg darf es auch nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Ungefähr eine Armlänge passt imo. Aktuell sitz ich deutlich weiter weg von meinem 22er. Liegt daran, dass mein billiger Drehstuhl den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich nun in nem IKEA-Sessel(POÄNG) sitze. Der ist deutlich niedriger als mein Tisch. Deshalb steht rechts neben mir n Case auf dem Mousepad und Maus liegen, Tastatur aufm Schoß. Eigentlich sehr entspannend. Nur wenn die Schriftgröße zu klein ist (<10) wirds schwer mit dem Lesen beim Surfen. Zocken geht für die Haltung aber erstaunlich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (31. Juli 2010)

iiiiiiiich suche: eine gute, spielegeignete Tastatur für den nicht ganz so großen Geldbeutel - muss keinen schnickschnack wie programmierbare zusatztasten oder so haben, aber beleuchtung und geräuscharmer anschlag wären toll. =)


----------



## Shefanix (31. Juli 2010)

SideWinder X4 :>


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> iiiiiiiich suche: eine gute, spielegeignete Tastatur für den nicht ganz so großen Geldbeutel - muss keinen schnickschnack wie programmierbare zusatztasten oder so haben, aber beleuchtung und geräuscharmer anschlag wären toll. =)



Ich könnt dir jetzt gleich mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 empfehlen, da ich mir die auch grad geholt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar anfangs (für mich) etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig weil die Tasten flacher sind und die ESC- und Fx-Tasten nur halb so groß sind wie normal, aber ansonsten ist sie echt klasse.
Man kann schnell und relativ leise darauf tippen und sie hat einen guten Druckpunkt; jedenfalls im Vergleich zu meiner alten Aldi-Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja die Beleuchtung lässt sich in 4 Stufen regeln, und es gibt, auch wenn du sie nicht brauchst, 6 Makrotasten die man 3-Fach belegen kann.

EDIT: Danke@Shefa


----------



## Shefanix (31. Juli 2010)

Wofür danke? :>

Meine nächste Tastatur wird die Enermax Acrylux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (31. Juli 2010)

Danke euch, wusste garnicht dass die echt relativ erschwinglich ist. dann wird meine 6 Jahre alte Dell Tasta nu in den Ruhestand geschickt =)


----------



## Rethelion (31. Juli 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wofür danke? :>
> 
> Meine nächste Tastatur wird die Enermax Acrylux
> 
> ...



Für die Empfehlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Enermax sieht aber auch edel aus, aber sollte ich mir jemals wieder eine Tastatur kaufen(meine halten Jahrzehnte), dann wirds die Tron-Tastatur von Razer; zwar sündhafter teuer aber top stylish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Illuminated ftw


----------



## Shefanix (31. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Für die Empfehlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso :O

Die Tron kannte ich noch garnicht. Mir gefällt die nicht. Ich brauch was edeles. Darum die Acrylux. Dann fehlen nurnoch die S530D von Edifier in schwarz :X


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Illuminated ftw



Word. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So oder so muss ich sagen, dass ich viel von Logitech habe, aber meine inzwischen 5 Jahre alte Maus macht es immernoch komplett mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Hab mir erst vor nem Viertel Jahr wieder ne MX518 Refresh gekauft. Wenn ich in Zukunft noch weniger zocke und die MX irgendwann den Geist aufgibt werd ich mir glaub ich ne MX Revolution oder sowas in der Richtung kaufen. Sieht sicherlich schnieke aus zusammen mit der Illu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-optische-Maus-schnurgebunden-anthrazit-schwarz/dp/B000FKNZRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1280595811&sr=8-1
Meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wahrlich nicht die Schönste aber eine schmerzhafte Handhabung hat sie sicherlich nicht. Nicht zu leicht und auch nicht zu schwer, teste immer mal wieder Mäuse wenn ich MM oder Saturn bin und bin einfach von der überzeugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Juli 2010)

Je nach dem wieviel ich zocke wird wohl die nächste diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Revolution-schnurlos-Original-Handelsverpackung/dp/B000GUA7L6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1280598660&sr=1-1

Wenn ich noch relativ viel zocke ne ansprechende gamermaus, aber tbh spiel ich so wenig online dass es die revo auch tun würde. dass bisschen bfbc2 und sc2 auf casualbasis...


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ...Apple...




Bin grad mehr oder weniger per Zufall über diesen Threat gestolpert und hab den nur eben grob überflogen.

Mal ne Frage...

Wer spielt hier mit Äpfeln rum? ^^


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2010)

_Sollte man das jetzt verstehen..?_


----------



## Lo-G (31. Juli 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Fu, da sagt jmd was gegen Apple...




Mich würde interessieren, ob es neben WoW andere gute MMORPGS für den Mac gibt ohne, dass man sich erst Windows über Bootcamp installieren muss.


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2010)

_Warhammer hat nen Mac Clienten..bei den anderen hab ich keine Ahnung..aber man muss ja nicht nur MMO´s spielen..

_


----------



## Erz1 (31. Juli 2010)

Kyragan, hast du mich in SC II geaddet? O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Jo.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

^Hatte mich schon gewundert, ich wusste nicht, wer mich heute Nachmittag ângeschrieben hat, aufjedenfall GZ zum Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst mir Id und so per PN schicken? Man muss immer doppel adden irgendwie.. -.-


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. August 2010)

Apropos Starcraft 2 ^^

Man kann ja im battlenet sich WoW als macversion runterladen, geh das auch mit SC2?


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Apropos Starcraft 2 ^^
> 
> Man kann ja im battlenet sich WoW als macversion runterladen, geh das auch mit SC2?



soweit ich es gestern gesehen hab schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. August 2010)

Auch toll, ich lad SC2 über Nacht runter und wollte jetzt mal testweise einloggen, und was ist? Der Downloader ist bei 79% hängengeblieben -.-
(Download ist nicht autorisiert)


----------



## Niranda (1. August 2010)

Blizzard klaut das Konzept von Steam - bloß für ihre eigene Spielwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Licensing 4tw - für beide seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die beiden Größen haben jetzt ja auch umgeschwenkt:
CSS/HL + SC2, WoW etc für PC und Mac.
Ich denke alle guten, zukünftigen Spiele erscheinen auf beiden Platformen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. August 2010)

Jehr mehr Spiele für Mac desto besser. Wenn alles so läuft wie geplant hab ich nämlich warscheinlich demnächstn nen MacBook :X


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2010)

_Wieso auch nicht? Gibt ja genug Leute die aufm Mac spielen..

/Edit : Wie kommts Shefa? ;-)
_


----------



## Rethelion (1. August 2010)

Mich würde eine Linux-Portierung mehr freuen, bei Steam ist das ganze ja schon geplant, aber Blizz wird das wohl nie machen. Höchstens bei deren nächsten MMORPG.

EDIT: Endlich ist der Download fertig


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jehr mehr Spiele für Mac desto besser. Wenn alles so läuft wie geplant hab ich nämlich warscheinlich demnächstn nen MacBook :X



Krieg meins denk ich spätestens übernächste Woche Mittwoch. Mal schaun obs sogar n Pro ist. Was ich so gesehen hab als ich dort war, warens 15" MacBook Pros. Die Frage ist nur wie alt die waren. Denn vor wenigen Jahren noch sahen MacBook und MacBook Pro gleich aus, sprich hatten das gleiche Unibody Gehäuse. Ich lass mich überraschen. Ich hoffe ja auf ein aktuelles MBP 15" mit Core i5. Das wär dufte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (1. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso auch nicht? Gibt ja genug Leute die aufm Mac spielen..
> 
> /Edit : Wie kommts Shefa? ;-)
> _



Bekomme relativ warscheinlich eins an der Schule an die ich jetzt gehen werden nach den Ferien. Wenn nicht - hab ich halt derbe Pech gehabt :X


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2010)

_Ah okay , alles klar ;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Bei mir ähnlich. Nur dass ich garantiert weiß, dass ich eins bekomme. Die Frage ist nur welches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. August 2010)

die neuen 15zöller MBPs schlagen aber kräftig im Portemonnaie ein mit ihren 1600€.
Die kleinste 13" variante 1050€, die mit mehr mhz und größerer platte 13" kostet schon 300€ mehr... zum 15" sinds 600€ mehr -.-

Würd gern auch ein 15" haben, aber nicht zu dem preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir kurz wer sagen, wo sich die GTX 460 einpendelt?
GTX 460 > 5770 & 5830
oder wie war das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit
Was mir übrigens aufgefallen ist: SC II belastet meine Graka mehr als Genüge, mir ist gestern 2x Mal der Rechner abgestürzt , Nebo hat's ja gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer da mit der 480 spielt , ouh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2010)

Gestern, bzw heute Nach um 2 oder so, als ich mit Erzi und nem Kumpel von Erzi SC2 spielte, auf einmal Bild Schwarz, dann weiß, dann wieder schwarz, dann kommen für 1 Sekunde kleine Streifen am unteren Rand und dann gabs nen Blue Screen.

Jmd nen Plan warum ? Wärme wars nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. August 2010)

Medal of Honor Trailer http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded weis ja net Cod 6 Trailer mit Eminem Lied hat viel mehr power drin. 

und alle die Überhitzung Probleme mit Starcraft haben. http://www.buffed.de...de-Grafikkarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Gestern, bzw heute Nach um 2 oder so, als ich mit Erzi und nem Kumpel von Erzi SC2 spielte, auf einmal Bild Schwarz, dann weiß, dann wieder schwarz, dann kommen für 1 Sekunde kleine Streifen am unteren Rand und dann gabs nen Blue Screen.
> 
> Jmd nen Plan warum ? Wärme wars nicht.



Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir das beide gleichzeitig hatten mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm ; Nur hatte ich keinen Bluescreen,. bei mir ist nur SC II abgeshcmiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2010)

Gut aussehen mag der Trailer ja, aber was ich in der Beta im Multiplayer gesehen habe, ich mags garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. August 2010)

Kann man mit der Testversion von SC Multiplayer spielen?


----------



## Erz1 (1. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kann man mit der Testversion von SC Multiplayer spielen?



Jo.


----------



## Rethelion (1. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jo.



Ah gut, wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wie ich das Spiel auf Englisch umstelle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zwischen HD5830 und HD5850.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Sagt mal, gibt es praktisch, einen dualstecker, dass ich den einen HDMI ausgang von meinem Monitor, zu zwei mache? : /

Weil ich würde meinen PC sowie meine xbox ja per hdmi anschließen und da müsste ich, ja ständig umstöpseln


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es praktisch, einen dualstecker, dass ich den einen HDMI ausgang von meinem Monitor, zu zwei mache? : /
> 
> Weil ich würde meinen PC sowie meine xbox ja per hdmi anschließen und da müsste ich, ja ständig umstöpseln



z.B.: http://www.amazon.de/Vivanco-Umschalter-3auf1-automatic-max-1080p/dp/B001D635YS/


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> z.B.: http://www.amazon.de.../dp/B001D635YS/



Verdammte 34 Euronen *_*....glaube da stecke ich lieber von hand um, oder stecke eines ebend nicht auf hdmi.

Was würdet ihr denn da empfehlen? : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. August 2010)

Wenn es ein Pc Monitor ist... dann nimm normales DVI Kabel! ist genau das gleich wie HDMI aussehr das über DVI kein Sound übertragen wird.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Pc Monitor ist... dann nimm normales DVI Kabel! ist genau das gleich wie HDMI aussehr das über DVI kein Sound übertragen wird.



Das ist tv und monitor, hab hinten drölfzigtausend anschlüsse...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. August 2010)

Oo Dann schaut halt ob der Hinten DVI Anschluss hat, wenn ja Problem gelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Oo Dann schaut halt ob der Hinten DVI Anschluss hat, wenn ja Problem gelöst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider nein : /


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2010)

> Tatsächlich macht sich die Überhitzung in ruhigen Spielabschnitten bemerkbar, wie zum Beispiel beim Startbildschirm und in Menüs von *StarCraft II*. Mit mehreren ATI- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten aus verschiedenen Generationen haben wir das Problem nachgestellt und in allen Fällen einen Systemabsturz feststellen müssen. Nur wenige Minuten reichen oft aus, bis sich bei Grafikkarten die Hitze anstaut. Im Spielverlauf selbst, wo viel auf dem Bildschirm passiert und die Karten dementsprechend arbeiten, offenbart sich das Problem hingegen nicht.



1 Minute 30 Sek. gestestet im Hauptmenü... 82°C selbst Furmark hat nur 85°C erreicht :O... Außerdem lastet das Spiel die Grafikkarte null aus und macht das Spielen somit unmöglich... 5 Frames ftw.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

HD5850 Toxic, max. 70°C. Sind vllt. 5°C mehr als normal unter Volllast.
Kauft euch mal anständige Grafikkarten. ;D

Ist nichtmal lauter geworden dabei. Immer noch angenehm leise.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2010)

Das ist ein Bug. Selbst mit flüssigem Stickstoff gekühlte Grafikkarten würden überhitzen und abkacken.

Kotzt mich so an, jetzt muß ich erst mal auf einen Fix warten bis ich wieder spielen kann <.<


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

Wasn Quatsch. Natürlich gibts den Bug, aber er betrifft einfach nicht alle Typen/Karten/GPUs. Und mit LN2 würde da garantiert nichts überhitzen. Da jubelt die Karte bei -150°C. ;D


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2010)

Selbst schon bei 10 Einheiten im Sichtfeld lauf ich mit 10 FPS rum... Und es hat absolut nichts mit der Graka zu tun... Egal ob ich die Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra oder Low setze... selbes Ergebnis... fucked up.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

CPU sollte auch nicht limitieren. Was hast du für nen Treiber drauf? Mit 10.7 hatte ich keine Probleme, der 10.7a mit dem SC2-Hotfix(AA funktioniert nun per Treiber in SC2) hat bisher auch keinerlei Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Selbst schon bei 10 Einheiten im Sichtfeld lauf ich mit 10 FPS rum... Und es hat absolut nichts mit der Graka zu tun... Egal ob ich die Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra oder Low setze... selbes Ergebnis... fucked up.



Der Bug hat aber nur etwas mit dem Menü zutun, nicht mit dem Spiel, da kannst du 200 Einheiten haben, wenn du im Menü 10 Minuten nix machst, überhitzt das angeblich, ist bei mir aber nicht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir star wars ansehe, hoffe ich einfach ganz dolle, dass das mmo rollenspielserver haben wird.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir star wars ansehe, hoffe ich einfach ganz dolle, dass das mmo rollenspielserver haben wird.



?.? Ich dachte da kommt jetzt dann son MMO in der Richtung mit so pew pew RP Feeling? 

Nicht? =(


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bug. Selbst mit flüssigem Stickstoff gekühlte Grafikkarten würden überhitzen und abkacken.
> 
> Kotzt mich so an, jetzt muß ich erst mal auf einen Fix warten bis ich wieder spielen kann <.<



Also meine Zotac AMP GTX 260-2 kommt auch nach 30 Minuten bis auf 85-86° hoch im Menü, aber weiter nicht dafür sorgt dann die Kühlung, etwa soviel wie wenn ich Furmark laufen lasse, aber überhitzen oder abkacken tut da mal gar nix.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir star wars ansehe, hoffe ich einfach ganz dolle, dass das mmo rollenspielserver haben wird.



Und ich hoff, es wird PvP haben und möglichst wenig Instanzierung... aber glauben tu ich da nicht dran.


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2010)

PvP bezweifle ich. Ich tippe auf ein sehr storylastiges MMO in dem man nicht gezwungen wird in Gruppen zu arbeiten, die Zusammenarbeit jedoch belohnt wird. Sprich Schwerpunkt PvE. Einfach weil Star Wars und insbesondere dieses Zeitalter in Star Wars so unendlich viel Lore hergibt. Das Vorhaben, dass das Spiel komplett voiced ist spricht ebenfalls für eine starke Story- und Charakterbindung.


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2010)

wow komplett vertont... jede Quest... ich glaub da würden 20gb nicht ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, mit der Nikon Coolpix S4000 ? : /


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2010)

Paini kennt sich damit recht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> PvP bezweifle ich. Ich tippe auf ein sehr storylastiges MMO in dem man nicht gezwungen wird in Gruppen zu arbeiten, die Zusammenarbeit jedoch belohnt wird. Sprich Schwerpunkt PvE. Einfach weil Star Wars und insbesondere dieses Zeitalter in Star Wars so unendlich viel Lore hergibt. Das Vorhaben, dass das Spiel komplett voiced ist spricht ebenfalls für eine starke Story- und Charakterbindung.



Es wird PvP geben, sogar Raumkaempfe. Dass es RP-Server geben wird bezweifle ich allerdings. Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (2. August 2010)

is halt ne Kompaktkamera Bilder sind nich so berauschend


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. August 2010)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit VB aus bzw C++ oder so wärhe super ;D


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit VB aus bzw C++ oder so wärhe super ;D



Rudimentäre Schulkenntnisse sind vorhanden, evtl kann ich ja helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit VB aus bzw C++ oder so wärhe super ;D



oder so?
immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind ja eig. alle gleich


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es wird PvP geben, sogar Raumkaempfe. Dass es RP-Server geben wird bezweifle ich allerdings. Leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dass es PvP geben wird war ja klar. Bietet sich beim ewigen Hell vs Dunkel auch an. Ich glaube halt nur dass der Schwerpunkt auf PvE liegt. Ähnlich WoW, halt nur epischer und besser. Und ohne eSports-Einfluss. :S


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Damn ist die Quadro FX Reihe genial für 3D Anwendungen...


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Für 3D-Rendering und CAD schon. Dafür ist sie ja auch entworfen worden.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Sag ich ja, es freut den Betrieb sicher wenn ich so einen Rechner schrotte *g*


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, es freut den Betrieb sicher wenn ich so einen Rechner schrotte *g*




Wenn vorher niemand gesehen hat wie die Karte funktioniert hat: DoA
Wenn sie jemand gesehen hat: Garantie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Wenn er runterfällt fällt die Garantie an? xD

Wie lang brauch der 10.7a Beta Treiber zum installieren? Das ist nun schon 30 Min am Display Driver...


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn er runterfällt fällt die Garantie an? xD



Naja sie sollte halt keine sichtbaren Schäden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei das auch noch ein DoA sein könnte, bei einer Z600 hatten wir verbogene Pins im CPU-Sockel; das Teil lief zwar trotzdem, aber da sieht man, dass auch aus dem Werk mechanische Defekte kommen können.

Zum Treiber: Die normale Install. dauert nicht länger als 5Minuten, also wird die Beta auch ca. solang dauern.
Btw. hab mir jetzt SC2 bestellt, die Demo hat mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Es installiert und installiert und installiert, hab sogar Treiber komplett entfernt...

Edit:


Operating System(s)
Windows 7 32-bit Edition
Windows 7 64-bit Edition
Windows Vista 32-bit Edition
Windows Vista 64-bit Edition
Windows XP Professional / Home
Windows XP Media Center Edition
Windows XP 64-bit Edition

Es installiert immer noch...

Edit: Funkt nun, hauptsache benutzerdefinierte Installation buggt wieder...


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Bei mir lief alles einwandfrei mit dem 10.7a.


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2010)

Habt ihr schon das neuste von Wikileaks gelesen? Um sich abzusichern, dass die US-Regierung sie in Ruhe lässt haben sie jetzt eine 1,4 GB große Datei veröffentlicht, die mit AES-256 verschlüsselt ist. Anscheinend sollen da noch viel mehr Informationen über den Afghanistan Einsatz und andere bristante Themen drinstecken. Nachdem die Datei jeder runterladen kann, ist die auch nicht mehr aus dem Internet wegzukriegen. Und so ein Key wäre im Fall der Fälle schnell verbreitet (auch wenn dass natürlich nicht der eigentliche Sinn der Sache ist).

Natürlich kann in der Datei auch nur Mist drin sein... aber es dürfte Pentagon&Co auf jeden Fall mal ordentlich unter Druck setzen.

http://www.golem.de/1008/76923.html


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Gut so. Werden mir immer sympatischer die Jungs von Wikileaks.


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2010)

Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben die Sache ganz gut in der Hand würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gidgnömm (2. August 2010)

Huhu hier ist Dropz und ich bin in Not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe seit kurzem eine extrem hohe cpu temperatur in meinem pc...ich hab ihn jetzt schon ausgemacht und bin an den meines bruders gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte mal fragen wie viel ein i7 860 normal haben sollte den bei mir hat er (soweit ich mir das richtig gemerkt hab immer so ca 62grad)? Denn gerade eben hatte er 94 oO


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Mhm die untersuchungs' Berichte zum 11. September würden mich noch viel mehr interessieren ....oh wartet....gibts' nicht


----------



## Gidgnömm (2. August 2010)

so ich mach mal wieder einen temp test oO drückt mir die daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> so ich mach mal wieder einen temp test oO drückt mir die daumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schraub den PC auf, mach den lüfter ab und lass ihn unter volllast laufen

Wenn er schmilzt ist es zuviel,

so würde ich das ganze angehen (:


----------



## Gidgnömm (2. August 2010)

Ist es normal das der beim booten so mega heiß ist? er hatte nach dem booten 95 nun hat er sich im berich um 66 eingependelt


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Kannst auch mitm Hammer draufschlagen, wenns splittert ist er kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler/Lüfter zugesetzt? Alle Lüfter laufen? Kabelsalat der den Luftstrom zerstört? Kühler hat noch vollen Kontakt? Evtl. mal WLP ersetzen.

Naja booten braucht ne Menge Power. Kann sein, dass er da kurz heißer wird aber 95°C kommt mir dennoch sehr warm vor, um nicht zu sagen deutlich zu heiß.


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kannst auch mitm Hammer draufschlagen, wenns splittert ist er kaputt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o rly ? morgen steht das in der Bild und auf Chip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

gerade ist er wieder zwischen 62 und 64 das ist für nen i7860 doch gut oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

94 Grad ist eindeutig too much.
Sind alle Lüfter sauber, ist es boxed Kühler (obwohl es dann trotzdem nicht so hoch sein dürfte).

Übrigens, bevor das Ding schmilzt ist der Kühler über die CPu hergegossen und die Bude brennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (2. August 2010)

Verstaubt?
Sitzt der Kühler richtig? Evtl mal am Rahmen des Lüfters/Kühlers draufdrücken und schauen, ob die Temp sinkt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> gerade ist er wieder zwischen 62 und 64 das ist für nen i7860 doch gut oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Idle???


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Im Idle???



also ohne games vids usw?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also momentan hab ich nen livestream an und gucke ein vid +browser und 68 grad cpu


----------



## aseari (2. August 2010)

Das ist ja quasi Idle. Das ist viiiiiiieeeeeel zu heiß... Mein i5-750 ist im Idle bei 32°C.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

OMG ich weiß nicht wieso oO


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> OMG ich weiß nicht wieso oO



Was für lüfter hast du verbaut?


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

der cpu lüfter ist boxed und der rest sind die lan cool k62 lüfter die schon im gehäuse verbaut waren


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

und bis jetzt lief auch eig alles gut und ich hatte sogar mal ein tool wa smir sagte das 62 völlig ok istoO

Edit: habe gerade ein zweits tool zur kontrolle benutzt aber das gibt die gleichen werte von ca 62-68 grad >.<


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Was habt ihr denn für Temps im Rechner? Da würd ich ja nen Schreikrampf bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wo wir gerade beim Thema Temps sind, was denkt ihr?
Man nehme ein AM3-mATXBoard zusammen mit einem PhenomII X4 und einer GTX460/HD5850 und stecke sie in ein Lian Li PC-V351; wenn der Prozessor einen entsprechend guten Topblower bekommt(z.B. Zipang) werden wird die Hardware aussreichend gekühlt werden?


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

das ist net lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte ich zum pc laden gehen und dort fragen?


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

@Rethi Sollte imo möglich sein.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> das ist net lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Media Markt!


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2010)

würde mir jmd seinen SC2 Demo-Key schenken? =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für Temps im Rechner?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> würde mir jmd seinen SC2 Demo-Key schenken? =)



wenn meient emp runter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wenn meient emp runter geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*pust**pust* schon besser? ;-)


Ne, mal im Ersnt, wenn der Lüfter normal läuft und sauber ist dann den Kühler runter, neue WLP drauf und nachsehen bei wieder montieren ob der Kühler auch richtig auf die CPU aufsetzt.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> *pust**pust* schon besser? ;-)
> 
> 
> Ne, mal im Ersnt, wenn der Lüfter normal läuft und sauber ist dann den Kühler runter, neue WLP drauf und nachsehen bei wieder montieren ob der Kühler auch richtig auf die CPU aufsetzt.



woher bekomme ich wlp? ich nehem mal stark an das das wärmle leit paste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> woher bekomme ich wlp? ich nehem mal stark an das das wärmle leit paste ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ist es, wenn du keine mehr hast dann wohl im nächsten Computerladen.


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Rethi Sollte imo möglich sein.



Hm wenn ich das Teil mal live sehen könnte, dann würde mir die Entscheidung einfacher fallen 



Niranda schrieb:


> würde mir jmd seinen SC2 Demo-Key schenken? =)



Wenn du bis morgen warten kannst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

ab wann kackt ein prozessor ab?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Naja der wird heute nacht ja wohl nicht direkt wegsterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hoffe ich mal* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat jemand lust mit mir ne runde sc2 zu zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vorsicht->Noob inc !

Edit2: Kann ich irgendwo die ventilator leistung höher stellen so das sich der cpu kühler und alle anderen auch schneller drehen?


----------



## Shefanix (2. August 2010)

Rethi: Hast dann noch einen über? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

falls ihr so not am mann habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir liegt seit heute auch noch einer rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Hab noch alle 2 Stk frei und evtl nochmal 4 Stk, wenn mein Kollege sie nicht braucht


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Ich hab noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2010)

Das gibts doch nicht... Woran kann das nur liegen das SC so scheiße läuft...


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht... Woran kann das nur liegen das SC so scheiße läuft...



pc zu low? oder laggt das? weil bei mir gab es je nach team auch laggs


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht... Woran kann das nur liegen das SC so scheiße läuft...



Hast du ne ATI Karte? Ein Kumpel von mir hat das selbe Problem..


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2010)

Irgendwie müssen die Grafikprobleme auch recht sporadisch sein, bei mir überhitzt z.B. nichts wenn ich im minutenlang im Menü rumhänge.

Was andres, seit wann verschickt Amazon per Hermes? Ich habe gehofft dass ich heute bestelle und morgen ists dann da, aber per Hermes wird das wohl kaum in einem Tag ablaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2010)

Ich hatte bisher immer DHL, wenn ich per Amazon bestellt habe.

SC2 läuft bei mir eigentlich supersmooth, Überhitzung hab ich bisher nie feststellen können.


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher immer DHL, wenn ich per Amazon bestellt habe.
> 
> SC2 läuft bei mir eigentlich supersmooth, Überhitzung hab ich bisher nie feststellen können.



Richtig. Habe bisher alles auf Ultra etc pp keine Probleme oder so gehabt, alles läuft rund, mögen noch soviele Einheiten kommen.


----------



## Dropz (2. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Richtig. Habe bisher alles auf Ultra etc pp keine Probleme oder so gehabt, alles läuft rund, mögen noch soviele Einheiten kommen.



bei mir auch außer gerad in unserem match hats i wie hart gelaggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Sagst doch nur, weil du verloren hast. ;D


----------



## Dropz (3. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sagst doch nur, weil du verloren hast. ;D



pff hab nebo gepwnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn er zerg gezockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

Jo, hab Zerg genommen, im 1 vs. 1 zum ersten mal.

Aber manche Sachen die sind so logisch wie Toast in der Wüste.


----------



## Dropz (3. August 2010)

Ich fands gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. August 2010)

Ab einer wie langen 99 grad belastung bricht ein prozessor weg?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

ein PII wäre schon 2 mal tot.

Edit:

Haha, SC2 Protoss vs. Protoss epic win.

Hab 6 Berserker und 3 Protektoren. Er kommt seine Rampe runter, ich setze mit Protektor Barriere hin, und töte alle Berserker von Ihm.

Dann zu seinen Sonden, alle gekillt, kommen wieder um die 4-5 Berserker an, wollen die vorbei, Barriere zwischen die Lücken am Erz, er kommt net durch, weil er so dumm gebaut hat.

Tja, Protektoren = win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. August 2010)

Naja so langesam nähert sie sich wieder dem 68 grad idle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hab noch alle 2 Stk frei und evtl nochmal 4 Stk, wenn mein Kollege sie nicht braucht



Wenn du einen hast, schick dann mal bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2010)

Also ich glaub kaum dass SC noch heute kommt, 5Uhr früh und meine Bestellung ist noch in Hessen...wenn Amazon öfter per Hermes verschickt, brauch ich nichts mehr bestellen.


----------



## Einsam (3. August 2010)

ach da verpasst nichts... die ersten patches kommen sicherlich auch net heut ^^


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> ach da verpasst nichts... die ersten patches kommen sicherlich auch net heut ^^



Ich würd nur gerne weiterspielen, da gestern meine Spielzeit abgelaufen ist. Und bei Hermes bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, dass das Paket ankommt.
Find ja den vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin schon so toll: 5.8.2010


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Gut, dass ich solche Probleme bei Amazon nicht haben kann. Unsere Familie ist "Prime" bei Amazon. Also Lieferung immer am nächsten Tag :X


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2010)

Naja - ich hab auch Prime. Das Problem ist nur, dass das nicht zaehlt sobald etwas nicht direkt von Amazon vertrieben wird. Und wenn ich die Wahl hab z.B. £60 zu sparen (wie im Fall des Objektivs fuer meine DSLR) und das Ganze dafuer ein wenig spaeter zu bekommen, dann spar ich lieber das Geld. Auch wenn es mir freilich am Liebsten waere, wenn ich das Geld sparen koennte und das Ganze trotzdem am naechsten Tag geliefert bekaeme. Aber das ist Wunschdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (3. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn du bis morgen warten kannst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich solche Probleme bei Amazon nicht haben kann. Unsere Familie ist "Prime" bei Amazon. Also Lieferung immer am nächsten Tag :X



Sag das nicht. Im Luxx war letztens einer bei dem haben sie trotz Prime mit Hermes verschickt. Hat fast ne Woche gedauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Bislang liefs bei mir immer wie geschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

Ich habe kein Prime, aber es dauert meist nur 2 Tage bis es ankommt.

Also wenn ich Montags früh bestelle, ist es Mittwochs gegen 1-2 Uhr da.


----------



## Dropz (3. August 2010)

Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will jemand nun noch eine Testkey?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kann eigentlich irgendwas die temperaturmessung an der cpu verfälschen denn ich glaube wirklich nicht das und vor allem wieso sie so heiß ist...Der pc ist sozusagen brandneu (1-2) monate die wlp war schon auf dem boxed-kühler aufgetragen,alle lüfter gehen der kühler dreht sich auch eifrig... irgendwie glaube ich den messwerten nicht,da ich keine gründe sehe


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

kennt jemand von euch www.expansys.de? und hat evtl. gute oder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht?

alternativ such ich nen shop in dem ich das teil bekomme:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der direkte link: http://www.expansys.de/d.aspx?i=199679


----------



## eMJay (3. August 2010)

http://www.htcaccessorystore.com/de/p_htc_phone.aspx?i=193858


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

danke dir. :-)


----------



## Xerivor (3. August 2010)

Sers kurze Frage an die Notebook kenner .. taugt die ATI Mobility Radeon HD5730 was für gelegentliches zocken wie WoW Sims 3 usw? oder ist eher von ihr abzuraten?


----------



## eMJay (3. August 2010)

Ja die ist Vergleichbar mit der 5650. Mit der Spiele ich WoW auf Ultra nur schatten auf Stuffe 1. 
Dala ca. 25 fps sonst in Instanzen 60fps 
25er Raid geht aber nicht ganz auf Ultra. Da sollte man etwas runterschrauben.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Ihr habt es geschafft, jetzt habe sogar ich Lust auf Starcraft II


----------



## Erz1 (3. August 2010)

Na. Was ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2010)

Was? Du meinst die real IDs am unteren Bildrand?


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe den Beta Inv nur bekommen, weil mein PC so schlecht ist....

ABER EGAL ICH KANN BETA SPIELEN UND IHR NICHT!


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Beta von was? Wenn WoW -> Ich hab auch einen Inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

Kann ein SM-Bus Controller im HWM bedeuten das der SB Treiber nicht installiert ist?

Schon 76 Übungspiele hinter mir und immer noch in Übungsliga <3 Schöner Bug.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beta von was? Wenn WoW -> Ich hab auch einen Inv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:'D Ich freu mich sooooooo sehr..eigentlich wollte ich nur mein Passwort ändern weißt du, aufeinmal seh ich nur so, für Beta freigeschaltet oO




edit: o_O aber irgendwie ist es mir nicht erlaubt, chars' zu kopieren
ah nein, jetzt gehts (:


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Ich hab die Beta nicht gespielt, und werds auch nicht tun. Hab mir bei BC und WotlK damit schon vorher den Spaß verdorben :X


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beta nicht gespielt, und werds auch nicht tun. Hab mir bei BC und WotlK damit schon vorher den Spaß verdorben :X



W-Warum?

Naja, ich werds vorallendingen dazu benutzen, mir 5 chars zu erstellen (also auf 80), weil mir der mage nicht gefällt und da seh ich dann ja wies mir gefällt (:



Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich meinen magier zum leveln skillen soll


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Ganz einfach - ich kannte schon vorher alle Gebiete etc. Beim Leveln hats dann nicht mehr wirklich Spaß gemacht, weil alles bekannt war, und es für mich nichts neues gab. Darum werd ichs jetzt gepflegt lassen, und gehe auch allen News zu Cata aussem Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beta nicht gespielt, und werds auch nicht tun. Hab mir bei BC und WotlK damit schon vorher den Spaß verdorben :X



Naja, Cata wird wohl auch nicht besser als Wotlk.

Und wotlk war echt scheiße ...


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Solange Fags-i-destroyed-your-game-and-had-fun-at-it-crawler am Ruder sitzt kanns nur schlechter werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Whatever, WoW war für mich mit Ulduar eh gestorben und wird auch nicht mehr auf meiner Festplatte auftauchen. Wenn ich überhaupt mal wieder ein MMO anfass, dann SWTOR. Aber bis dahin is ja noch ne Menge Zeit und wenn ichs spielen werd dann eh nurn bisschen rumcasualn. Falls ich Zeit dafür find. :S


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Manno, verderbt mir doch bitte nicht den Spaß.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

lol der SB Treiber hat das Problem mit dem SM-Bus Controller behoben... geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich meinen magier zum leveln skillen soll



Eis Eis Eis Eis Eis
Megapull, einfrieren, bomben, fertig.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. August 2010)

Grüße euch,
vlt. könnt ihr mir helfen.
Ich hab mir das Spiel "Legend: Hand of God" für PC gekauft, die Installation lief ohne Probleme.
Wenn ich das Spiel nun starten will, zeigt es mir an das ich einen sog. TAGES Setup installieren soll, wenn ich dort auf "Ja" klicke, erscheint ein Fenster mit der Aussage "Unable to proceed (Error 1275)
Habe Windows 7 in der 64 Bit Variante, genauere Komponenten falls ihr es braucht auch noch...

Hoffe auf eine schnelle Lösung, Fiqqsaw


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Daemon Tools oder ähnliche Emulationssoftware installiert? Tages kann da ziemlich eklig sein.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. August 2010)

Nein, gar nichts.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

Start mal mit Vista oder XP Kompimodus, das Spiel ist immerhin älter als 7.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. August 2010)

Hab die Lösung grade durch nen Freund per Telefon erfahren, Tages wollte einfach nur nen neuen Treiber haben, den mann natürlich nicht irgendwie autormatisch installieren kann, sondern den man über X Schritte manuell zum laufen bringen musste.
Danke für die mithilfe an Kyragan und Arosk.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eis Eis Eis Eis Eis
> Megapull, einfrieren, bomben, fertig.



Ich bin doch kein newb! Das is' mir doch klar, aber ich frage mich halt, wie genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



65%! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (3. August 2010)

So Leute, ich muss euch nochmal um Hilfe bitten, tut mir Leid.
Wir befinden uns immer noch bei Legend: Hand of God.

TAGES -Driver sind nun installiert, ich will das Spiel starten, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Wenn ich das Game dann minimiere steht dort folgendes: "DX9_RessourceRemoveOld: No Ressource of Typ VRAM found to remove 0:0 262400" 
Ich bin grad komplett verwirrt.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2010)

Seinen Char kann man in SC nicht irgendwie löschen, bzw. einen neuen Account hinzufügen,oder?


----------



## Fingolfin (3. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Erz1 (3. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Seinen Char kann man in SC nicht irgendwie löschen, bzw. einen neuen Account hinzufügen,oder?



Glaube nicht, aber ne neue Kampagne kann man ja immer so starten.
Musst mal ein bissel rumgucken im Menü, ich meine, da gab es ne Option für'n Account.


----------



## Elda (3. August 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was man machen soll wenn das internet nicht mehr funktioniert? Da steht: "das Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt" oder so : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. August 2010)

Das Netzwerk Kable wieder einstecken???


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2010)

Naja ich wär gern wieder in der Übungsliga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das Netzwerk Kable wieder einstecken???



Steckt alles richtig drin. Das ist ja das komische dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Steckt alles richtig drin. Das ist ja das komische dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Überprüfe mal ob der Router, bzw. das Netzwerkgerät, an dem der PC hängt läuft und in Ordnung ist, evtl. das Netzwerkkabel mal an einem anderen Port anstecken.
Ansonsten schau mal ob du eine IP bekommst: Start-->Ausführen-->CMD-->ipconfig


----------



## Erz1 (3. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja ich wär gern wieder in der Übungsliga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei ich die Übungsliga schwieriger fand als die normale Liga..
Weil da die ganzen Leute mit Templer, Rächern oder Zerglingen ankommen :s


----------



## Fingolfin (3. August 2010)

Übungsache. Wenn man weiß wie man damit umgehen muss, sind die eigentlich recht einfach abzuwehren.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Übungsache. Wenn man weiß wie man damit umgehen muss, sind die eigentlich recht einfach abzuwehren.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Übungsliga ist extra zum "einspielen" da. Und als ich und Erzi bisschen angespielt haben, beide mit Protoss noch unwissend, kommen nach 4 Minuten schon 5 Rächer an und zerlegen uns, und dass motiviert nicht gerade.

Denn Terraner ist da ziemlich übel, du mit deinen 3-4 Berserkern oder 10 Zergs brauchst ewig um die 10 Erdhaufen im Weg zu zerstören, aber Rächer jumpen gemütlich rum und nuken dich um, dass war schon sehr hart am Anfang.


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

Das ist in jedem Bereich so. Jeder Gammelprotoss kommt an und haut dir mit nen paar Dark Templars auf die Fresse. Ich hab gar net die Ressourcen dafür meine Basis mit dreckigen Sensor Towers vollzukleistern.
Das einfach nur todesnervig.

Ich mein verbuddelte Roaches sieht man ja auch so, da reichts wenn man die Spur verfolgt aber diese Protossunits sind zu 100% unsichtbar. Du hast außer mit nem Sensortowerteppich keine Chance dagegen, vor allem weil die Viecher so krass viel Schaden machen.


----------



## Fingolfin (3. August 2010)

Bis ein Rächer über die ganze Karte gelaufen ist, schafft man es locker bis zu Hetzern.
In der normalen Liga ist eine Reaper-rush deutlich heftiger, da man hier die Barracke normalerweise direkt vor der gegnerischen Basis hochzieht. Die ersten Rächer kriegt man hier weit vor Hetzern.


----------



## WeriTis (3. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das ist in jedem Bereich so. Jeder Gammelprotoss kommt an und haut dir mit nen paar Dark Templars auf die Fresse. Ich hab gar net die Ressourcen dafür meine Basis mit dreckigen Sensor Towers vollzukleistern.
> Das einfach nur todesnervig.
> 
> Ich mein verbuddelte Roaches sieht man ja auch so, da reichts wenn man die Spur verfolgt aber diese Protossunits sind zu 100% unsichtbar. Du hast außer mit nem Sensortowerteppich keine Chance dagegen, vor allem weil die Viecher so krass viel Schaden machen.



Gibts nimmer das Forschungsschiff oder sonst ne Einheit die Unsichtbare aufdeckt?


----------



## Fingolfin (3. August 2010)

Es gibt Raven, ich sehe aber eher wenige Spieler die diese bauen.
Man muss halt rechtzeitig sehen, wenn ein Protoss richtung Dunkle Templer spielt.
Aber grade als Terraner sollte man da wenige Probleme haben, man muss sich halt nur nen Scan aufheben.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Randnotiz: Bereits nach 10 Minuten hat Celiné genug von der Beta.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Wieso?


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2010)

So Kinder, nach 3 Tage Sperre ist der Papa wieder zurueck.

Was gibt's neues?

Heute, gleich, denke Ich mal wird meine SSD Festplatte 80GB ankommen, dann gleich in den MacBook Pro einbauen (:

Ebenso kam heute die kostenlose Schutzhuelle fuers iPhone 4 und gestern Starcraft 2 gekauft. Geiles Spiel.

Da kann Diablo 3 nur hammer werden.

Und ja.. sonst eigentlich nichts neues..


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Warum warst du gebannt? oO


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2010)

Weil das ein Kindergarten hier ist (:

Naja, wegen dem einem Thread da. Humor ist hier halt leider fehl am Platz.


----------



## Kyragan (3. August 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Gibts nimmer das Forschungsschiff oder sonst ne Einheit die Unsichtbare aufdeckt?



Den Raven. Aber der ist teuer und verwundbar. Die AA-Tower haben ne recht kleine Range also bleiben nur teure Sensor-Tower. Um die Basis anständig abzudecken brauchts schon einige. Die entdecken zwar auf große Entfernung Units aber gecloakte Units nur auf recht kleine. Du hast als Terran zwar Möglichkeiten aber die sind allesamt teuer. Wenn du zu spät siehst, dass der Gegner auf Templar techt bist du quasi schon tot. Denn wenn du die Templar einmal bei dir hast wirst du sie nicht mehr los, weil sie bevor Raven und Co. noch fertig werden in windeseile alles zerlegen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weil das ein Kindergarten hier ist (:
> 
> Naja, wegen dem einem Thread da. Humor ist hier halt leider fehl am Platz.



Achso :O


Hast nochn Gästepass von SC2 über? Und funktioniert der wohl auch für EU? :X


----------



## Soramac (3. August 2010)

Klar, habe noch 2.

Aber bei mir steht im Battle.net Account: North America

Weiss nicht, ob es klappt. Bezweifel es auch.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Ich bezweifel es auch irgendwie :X


----------



## Fingolfin (3. August 2010)

Ich müsste auch noch einen haben.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Ich hätte gern einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (3. August 2010)

Hast Post. Ich hoffe es war der richtige.


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

War der richtige - Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2010)

Sora können wir uns adden oder ist das wieder ne US / EU Sache ?


----------



## Shefanix (3. August 2010)

Klasse... Download: Ca. 38 Stunden :/


----------



## Erz1 (3. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klasse... Download: Ca. 38 Stunden :/



O_o
Bei mir hats 8 Stunden gedauert oder 7..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

bei mir 4 Stunden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Sora können wir uns adden oder ist das wieder ne US / EU Sache ?



Sicher. Aber Ich hab bis jetzt nur Missionen gemacht. Muesstest mir kurz erklaeren. Wo Ich klicken muss. Name schreibe ich dir pe PM.

SSD Festplatte eingebaut. Ein MacBook Pro von Innen sieht ganz schoen.. teuer aus. Hat aber alles geklappt. Bin grad dabei zu installieren und mein Backup. Dauert 4 Stunden alle Daten, Ordner, Programme wieder zu haben :/
Dafuer ist es mir aber Wert.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Scheiße Scheiße Scheiße...heut Nachmittag ist anscheinend die Kühltruhen-Tür nicht richtig zugegangen...jetzt ist alles aufgetaut bzw. vereist...kann alles wegschmeißen -.-


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

Doofe Scheisse :/

Aber was gutes: Heute meine SSD Festplatte bekommen und alter Schwede. Wie schnell sind die Dinger? (:

Ich starte mein MacBook Pro, Apple Zeichen instant da, kurzes laden. Nach etwa 10 Sekunden ist das Teil hochgefahren und gleich Einsatzfaehig. 
iTunes startet sich sofort. Sonst dauerte das davor immer ein bisschen so um die 2-4 Sekunden.

Das surfen kommt mir schneller vor.. in meinen Rechner kommt nie mehr was anderes rein! xD
Ebenso gar nicht mehr hoerbar. Total leise.


und das iPhone 4 Bumper ist der letzte Mist.

Wer das erfunden hat, gehoert von Morgens bis spaet Abends nur gebruegelt. So etwas kommt definitiv nicht an mein iPhone! Besonders nicht, wenn ich keine Empfangsprobleme habe. 

Also so nicht!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

Das das Surfen Scheller geht bezweifle ich sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst gz hab in meinem Netbook schon lange, auch eine SSD eingebaut.


----------



## Shefanix (4. August 2010)

Warum ist die Hülle denn der letzte Dreck?


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Vielleicht rutsch die, vielleicht fühlt die sich auch scheiße an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht habe ich auch unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2010)

Wozu baut man in ein Netbook eine SSD ein? Normal ist die Idee ja Leistungssteigerung (schnellere Prog-Starts, Boot-Times wie bei Sora). Aber bei einem maukligen Netbook ist das doch eh fuern Arsch?


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wozu baut man in ein Netbook eine SSD ein? Normal ist die Idee ja Leistungssteigerung (schnellere Prog-Starts, Boot-Times wie bei Sora). Aber bei einem maukligen Netbook ist das doch eh fuern Arsch?



Es ist kein Netbook, es ist ein Notebook...bzw. halt ein Macbook Pro...und du merkst ja...Zeitersparnisse im Bereich der 2-4 Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

Er redet von Sam. Und da muss ich Ogil recht geben. Aber is ja net mein Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor irgendein mobiles Gerät ne SSD bekommen würde, würde mein PC eine kriegen. Davon aber abgesehen seh ich denn Sinn bei nem Netbook auch nicht. In nem MacBook Pro oder nem handelsüblichen Notebook kann ich das alles nachvollziehen, da is die Hardware auch potent genug. Aber in nem Netbook?


----------



## Erz1 (4. August 2010)

Hat wer schon den SC II Mod Nexus Wars ausprobiert? 
Looks nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Er redet von Sam. Und da muss ich Ogil recht geben. Aber is ja net mein Geld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seh ich auch so, meinem Rechner würde ich eine spendieren, aber das steht erstmal hinterm iphone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat wer schon den SC II Mod Nexus Wars ausprobiert?
> Looks nice.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, mein Zimmer wird heute mal wieder neu gestrichen, also alles raus, bin am PC meiner Eltern, mal gucken Steam gerade installiert, kann ich wenigstens schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (4. August 2010)

Hehe ; Ich darf nun an den Rechner meiner Oma und dort wieder was einstellen. Wuhu XD
Und nachher noch ins Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wozu baut man in ein Netbook eine SSD ein? Normal ist die Idee ja Leistungssteigerung (schnellere Prog-Starts, Boot-Times wie bei Sora). Aber bei einem maukligen Netbook ist das doch eh fuern Arsch?


Oo? wenn man es unterwegs  benutz garantiert nicht, ich meine zuhause kann ich warte bis der Pc Bootet kann kurz aufs Klo, in die Küche Trinken holen, dann ist der auch schon fertig 

Unterwegs will dann dann Sofort, mein netbook benutzen und net erst 2-3 Minuten Später. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es startet Deutlich schneller, und ich hab es nicht bezahlt also ist es auch net mein Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter vorteil keine beweglichen teile wie bei einer Festplatte...

EDIT:Ohne SSD hat der fast dauert 2 Minuten oder Länger gebraucht mit SSD Jetzt 44sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT:Ohne SSD hat der fast dauert 2 Minuten oder Länger gebraucht mit SSD Jetzt 44sec
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da start ich ja Windows am Pc von der HDD schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

Gegen die 2 Minuten von vorhin, eine extreme Verbesserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Letzter Ferientag, 15.15 Uhr:
Fala ist zu faul um einkaufen zu gehen und bestellt sich nen Croque
D:

Muss ich halt heut Abend einkaufen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Gegen die 2 Minuten von vorhin, eine extreme Verbesserung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, dass auf alle Fälle. Ich habe halt nur sogut wie keine Autostarts. KIS und paar andere, aber sonst eig nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Falathrim schrieb:


> Letzter Ferientag, 15.15 Uhr:
> Fala ist zu faul um einkaufen zu gehen und bestellt sich nen Croque
> D:


Was fürn Ding ? o_O


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Croque...ähnlich wie ein Sub von Subway, gibts nur schon länger...ein 30cm-Baguette mit verschiedenen Zutaten (und vor allem vieeel Käse) belegt...und halt warm...sehr geiles Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

So, PC-Configs fertig. Ging doch einiges mehr als ich dachte. Muss nachher mal den 850er noch mal durchrechnen. Vllt. passt ja sogar n 1055T rein... :/


----------



## Erz1 (4. August 2010)

omfg. warum wird die wlan karte nicht erkannt. da hat man mal alle treiber und so aufgespielt auf dem rechner der extrem lange braucht und dann noch sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viel schlimmer ist das case, das man nicht aufebekommt und wo ich mir jedesmal meine finger einklämmen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Letzter Ferientag, 15.15 Uhr:
> Fala ist zu faul um einkaufen zu gehen und bestellt sich nen Croque
> D:
> 
> ...



Ebenfalls letzter Tag, und ich hab noch keinerlei sachen für Schule eingekauft. Naja, der Tag ist noch lang :X


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

Bei mir gehts am Montag los. Nach ewigem Rumsitzen Ausbildung incoming... ich bin gespannt. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

Ich hab Zwangs Urlaub.


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2010)

Soa ich hab hier jetzt 3xSC2 liegen, davon kann ich 2 Probekeys hier weitergeben; bei den anderen klär ich noch ab ob ich sie haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wer einen haben will einfach PN an mich!


----------



## eMJay (4. August 2010)

Wie lange kann man mit dem ProbeKey Spielen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

7 Stunden.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Alter über ne Stunde warte ich jetzt schon auf das Scheissding, auf Anfrage eben kam "ist SCHON unterwegs" 
Ich hab noch nicht gefrühstückt, ich hab HUNGER -.-

@Shefa:
Schulsachen? Ich hab nen Collegeblock und nen Kuli, das muss für die ersten Stunden reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. August 2010)

Ich hab keinen Collegeblock, also muss ich den kaufen. Stift bräuchte ich auch noch mal einen der halbwegs funktioniert :O


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Ach ja, ganzen Monat noch Ferien rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Mein Essen ist immer noch nicht da, was ist das bitte für eine Frechheit?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

Dann sag wenn er eines Tages Kommt, ich möchte 50% Rappt, wegen dem langen warten.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

So, war ein netter Kerl, hat sich sofort entschuldigt und mir einen kleinen Rabatt angeboten (5€ statt 5,90€)
Damit ist das in Ordnung...hat auch gesagt dass einer ihrer Fahrer einfach unentschuldigt nicht aufgetaucht ist...aber gestorben ist der Lieferservice jetzt trotzdem für mich


----------



## Shefanix (4. August 2010)

Bist also doch nicht verhungert - Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Warum ist die Hülle denn der letzte Dreck?



Sie fuehlt sich nicht so hochwertig an wie das iPhone selbst mit dem Metallrahmen. Um die Glocke deaktivieren zu wollen, muss man das iPhone seitlich drehen und mit dem Fingernagel den Riegel runterschieben. Normal kann man das in der Vorderansicht mit dem Daumen einfach zur Seite schieben, aber da der Schalter dadurch zu weit in der Huelle drin ist. Kann man dies nicht mehr tun.

Dann der An- und Ausschalter laesst sich nicht richtig druecken. Keine Ahnung, ob die Huelle nicht richtig drauf war. Aber man hat kein richtiges Gefuehl gehabt, ob es gedrueckt war.

Nur + und - fuer Lautstaerke hat normal funktioniert. Hab es aber wieder gleich abgemacht. Der Metallrahmen ist doch gerade das Schoene am iPhone. Unverstaendlich...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2010)

http://www.cynamite.de/PC-Games-Hardware-Brands-18366/News/Aquarium-PC-mit-Oelkuehlung-C-und-C-aus-dem-Koffer-spielen-und-wassergekuehlter-Nerd-Arbeitsspeicher-PCGH-News-des-Tages-766465/galerie/1407480/


das ist mal nen geiler pc aber wie gehts das mit öl ?? 
da ist doch die grafikkarte gelich schrott und mainbord doppelt ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2010)

Öl ist für gewöhnlich nicht elektrisch leitend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2010)

In dem Aquarium istn Hohlraum in dem der PC sitzt. Ne Ölkühlung läuft im Grunde ähnlich wie eine Wasserkühlung. Sprich: Kühlkörper die auf CPU und Co. sitzen werden von der Flüssigkeit durchströmt und nehmen so die Wärme auf. In einem Wärmetauscher, egal ob das nun ein handelsüblicher Radiator oder ein aktiver Wärmetauscher ist, wird die Flüssigkeit dann wieder heruntergekühlt und strömt dann erneut wieder in den Kreislauf.
Die Kühler für Ölkühler sehen sicherlich anders aus als für Wasserkühler, weil Öl ne ganz andere Konsistenz und Viskosität besitzt, aber sonst sollte sich das kaum unterscheiden. Öl hat halt den Vorteil dass es Wärme besser aufnimmt als Wasser, dass seinerseits wiederum deutlich besser als Kühlmedium geeignet ist als Luft. Eben wegen seiner vergleichsweise hohen Wärmeleitfähigkeit bzw. Fähigkeit die Wärme aufzunehmen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Croque...ähnlich wie ein Sub von Subway, gibts nur schon länger...ein 30cm-Baguette mit verschiedenen Zutaten (und vor allem vieeel Käse) belegt...und halt warm...sehr geiles Zeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Celiné mag Subway (:


Sagtmal, kann mir irgendjemand einen howto, schicken zum pc zusammenbauen, bzw. aufsetzen?

Also das zusammenbauen kann ich soweit, verkablung...sollte auch drinn sein, nur hab ich halt etwas respekt davor, dass ich irgendwie beim ersten hochfahren viel einstellen muss :


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. August 2010)

beim erst hochfahren musst du wenn schon die CPU Temps im Bios Überprüfen, (so mach ich es zumindest) und Zeit und Datum einstellen. und dann die Windows CD rein schieben.


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> beim erst hochfahren musst du wenn schon die CPU Temps im Bios Überprüfen, (so mach ich es zumindest) und Zeit und Datum einstellen. und dann die Windows CD rein schieben.



Was ist denn, dieses Bios? (:


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2010)

Und ich frage mich warum du in einem Technik Forum rum gammelst


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich warum du in einem Technik Forum rum gammelst



Sie steht auf uns, was sonst?

Das BIOS ist quasi das Software-Herz des Rechners. Da kann man alles an der Hardware einstellen, von Lüftergeschwindigkeiten über Chip-Taktraten bis zu den Timings der Arbeitsspeicher (und noch viel, viel mehr) Dort kann man auch die Temperaturen der Hardware auslesen etc...


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich warum du in einem Technik Forum rum gammelst



Ich - möchte mich halt informieren (:


desweiteren sind die Leute, hier doch größtenteils sehr nett.


Edit: Dann müsste ich also auch ins' Bios wenn ich z.b. meinen prozessor übertakten...würde wollen? (:

Und wie komme ich, in dieses Lustige BIOS?


Edit²: Hat Gh.de, die Windows 7 OEM (oder wie die, dinger heißen) nicht gelistet?


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und wie komme ich, in dieses Lustige BIOS?





Hängt vom Mainboard ab, meist ist es die "ENTF"-Taste, manchmal aber auch eine Fx-Taste.
Steht aber immer im Handbuch. Übertakten kannst du sowohl im BIOS als auch in Windows, wobei letzteres nicht zu empfehlen ist und nach einem Neustart die Einstellungen verworfen werden. Würde mich da aber vorher informieren bevor du da munter rumbastelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist grad jemand in SC online? Bei lädt alles ziemlich langsam, z.B. stehe ich minutenlang im "Multiplayer"-Reiter aber nichts erscheint...

EDIT: Win7 OEM: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a458487.html


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2010)

Sie ist nur wegen mir hier, ist doch klar (:


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hängt vom Mainboard ab, meist ist es die "ENTF"-Taste, manchmal aber auch eine Fx-Taste.
> Steht aber immer im Handbuch. Übertakten kannst du sowohl im BIOS als auch in Windows, wobei letzteres nicht zu empfehlen ist und nach einem Neustart die Einstellungen verworfen werden. Würde mich da aber vorher informieren bevor du da munter rumbastelst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar, informier ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was für Möglichkeiten hat man denn, bei der Lüftereinstellung?

edit: Das theoretische Core unlocking, is' auch über bios möglich?


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was für Möglichkeiten hat man denn, bei der Lüftereinstellung?
> 
> edit: Das theoretische Core unlocking, is' auch über bios möglich?




Ist immer vom Board abhängig. Manche Boards haben nur einige PWM-Lüfterports mit denen sich auch nur PWM-Lüfter steuern lassen, andere wiederrum regeln die Spannung von einigen/bzw. allen Lüfterports und können deswegen normale Lüfter steuern; ich bin aber kein Freund von Lüftersteuerung, lieber standardmäßig leise Lüfter als selbst Hand anlegen^^

Und Unlocking müsste auf den meisten neuen Boards als Feature gelistet sein, bei den älteren hat man eine bestimmte BIOS-Version gebraucht welche dann mit dem ACC-Bug Kerne freigeschaltet hat.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Sagt einmal, kann ich bei Geizhals, direkt die sachen angeben die ich kaufen möchte ( mit händler ) sodass die das Regeln? Oder muss ich das, bei den händlern direkt bestellen?


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sie steht auf uns, was sonst?



Ich möchte korrigieren: Auf mich! Ich bin hier der PC-Gott of Configuration! ;D

Core Unlocking läuft nur übers BIOS. Die aktuellen ASRock Boards haben soweit ich weiß eine Option namens ACU (ASRock Core Unlocker) in denen man die Kerne einfach aktivieren kann. Gibt keine Garantie, dass es klappt aber mit ein wenig Glück kann das durchaus funktionieren. 

Geizhals ist im Grunde nur ne externe Verlinkung. Wenn du über geizhals bestellen willst musst du alles einzeln auswählen. Mit Glück gibts über geizhals Sonderangebote, die nur über den "Eingang" geizhals zu diesen Preisen führen. Mit Glück lässt sich also Geld sparen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich möchte korrigieren: Auf mich! Ich bin hier der PC-Gott of Configuration! ;D
> 
> Core Unlocking läuft nur übers BIOS. Die aktuellen ASRock Boards haben soweit ich weiß eine Option namens ACU (ASRock Core Unlocker) in denen man die Kerne einfach aktivieren kann. Gibt keine Garantie, dass es klappt aber mit ein wenig Glück kann das durchaus funktionieren.
> 
> Geizhals ist im Grunde nur ne externe Verlinkung. Wenn du über geizhals bestellen willst musst du alles einzeln auswählen. Mit Glück gibts über geizhals Sonderangebote, die nur über den "Eingang" geizhals zu diesen Preisen führen. Mit Glück lässt sich also Geld sparen.



Ich kaufe mir nur übrigens, denn 450er' PC ausm thread, mit wlankarte und guten shopps, komme ich da auf 500, mit vista schon fast auf 600 euro.

(:


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Warum mag mich denn jetzt hier keiner.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir nur übrigens, denn 450er' PC ausm thread, mit wlankarte und guten shopps, komme ich da auf 500, mit vista schon fast auf 600 euro.
> 
> (:



 V-v-v-v-v-v-v--iiiissstaa?????????????????????????????

Ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint. ;D

Seven ist the word, Windows 7!


@Sora We all likez u very much!


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> V-v-v-v-v-v-v--iiiissstaa?????????????????????????????
> 
> Ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint. ;D
> 
> ...



(: Ich mein doch sieben, dingens unso weißte bescheid


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Dann bin ich beruhigt. °_°


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Hätte sie wirklich Vista bestellt hätte das einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert xP


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2010)

Boah - neue Schule suxx! Keiner aus meiner Klasse wohnt näher als 15KM an mir dran. Stundenplan ist auch mal totaler Mist, und kein einziges Mädchen im gesamten Jahrgang oO


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Boah - neue Schule suxx! Keiner aus meiner Klasse wohnt näher als 15KM an mir dran. Stundenplan ist auch mal totaler Mist, und kein einziges Mädchen im gesamten Jahrgang oO



Hört sich an wie mein erster Tag an der Berufsschule in München, kein Mensch der aus dem Süden von München kam(40km+) und ein Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Letzteres würde mich ja tierisch abfucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2010)

Das letztere ist auch derbe Scheiße :X

Naja, werd die 3! Jahre wohl auch so überleben oO

Edit: Ich sollte vorher lesen was ich schreib :>


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2010)

_Ich weiss..die Frage kam schon so häufig..aber welches Programm nehm ich denn am besten um nen Video aufzunehmen? _
_
Würde heute gerne mal unseren Raid filmen.. ;o_


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2010)

Xfire > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2010)

_Die Quali sollte schon passen..meiner Meinung nach hat ja OSX schon irgendwas implementiert..nur weis ich a) nicht wie das heisst und b) ob ich grad überhaupt den Mac Clienten von WoW drauf hab ;o_


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2010)

Bei WoW für Mac ist das direkt in WoW mit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2010)

_Aso? Ah..okay _
_
_
_Dann logg ich gleich mal auf OSX.. _
_
_
_Danke ;-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir Kane and Lynch 2, hab mir Trailer rein gezogen, fand es sofort Interessant, aus einem Grund der Tüb im Trailer benutzt SIG 552 (Schweizer Armee Waffe der Spez) das macht mir das Spiel Sofort sympatisch *g* saug auch gerade die Demo. 

Wenn du richtig Gute Quali willst geht halt nix über Fraps!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ob ich grad überhaupt den Mac Clienten von WoW drauf hab ;o_



_Natürlich hab ich ihn nicht drauf..-_-_


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Sooooo für mich is' die cataclysm beta dann auch gelaufen (:


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Wieso.. ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso.. ?




Weil mich das ganze im Allgemeinen ankotzt, ich meine ich lade gut zweitage, client sowie patchs' nur um diese zwei tage später deeinstallieren zu müssen und sie nochmal runterzuladen? o_O


----------



## Rethelion (5. August 2010)

Ich wär jetzt grad beinahe ausgeflippt; ich bau schön meine Armee auf und will den Gegner(Protoss) angreifen und in dem Moment stürmt er meine Hauptbasis.
Mir wars egal schließlich war seine Basis ohne Schutz und ich hatte ja schon 2 gebaut, also ihm erstmal schön alles weggeschossen. Und dann gings los, irgendwie ist immer eine Drohne durchgekommen und damit hat er eine neue Basis aufgebaut, ich bin ihm nach und hab sie zerstört, und in der Zeit hat er wieder eine gebaut. Und so ging das jetzt sicher fast 20Minuten, bis ich den Rest erwischt habe...


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Weil mich das ganze im Allgemeinen ankotzt, ich meine ich lade gut zweitage, client sowie patchs' nur um diese zwei tage später deeinstallieren zu müssen und sie nochmal runterzuladen? o_O



Haha, bestimmt englischen runtergeladen weil du nicht gelesen hast...


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Haha, bestimmt englischen runtergeladen weil du nicht gelesen hast...



(: Laut infos die ich bekommen habe gibts' den neuen clienten nur auf englisch.

Und selbst wenn, hab ja nicht umsonst 12 Jahre englisch gelernt unds' im Abi zu ner 1 gebracht. 
Wie siehts' bei dir aus?


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2010)

In Englisch eine 1 zu bekommen finde ich persönlich ziemlich einfach :X


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Hatte in der Oberstufe auch meinen 13 Punkte Schnitt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hatte in der Oberstufe auch meinen 13 Punkte Schnitt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückwunsch xP


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Schon wieder über 2 Jahre, dass ich mitm Abi fertig bin... Ich werd alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schon wieder über 2 Jahre, dass ich mitm Abi fertig bin... Ich werd alt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bald kommen die ersten grauen haare (:


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Bevor meine grau werden fallen sie aus. Hab da so dämliche Gene abbekommen. Hab jetzt schon ziemlich deutliche Geheimratsecken. :S


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> (: Laut infos die ich bekommen habe gibts' den neuen clienten nur auf englisch.
> 
> Und selbst wenn, hab ja nicht umsonst 12 Jahre englisch gelernt unds' im Abi zu ner 1 gebracht.
> Wie siehts' bei dir aus?



Ich habe ne 2, aber trotzdem bringt dir deine 1 nichts wenn du den deutschen Client brauchst, sofern haha.


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Boah Kinder könnt ihr aufhören euch gegenseitig zu dissen? Ganz im Ernst, das ist doch einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ich habe ne 2, aber trotzdem bringt dir deine 1 nichts wenn du den deutschen Client brauchst, sofern haha.



(: Siehst du, 1 < 2

Desweiteren gibt es denn neuen clienten nicht auf deutsch und ich kann diesen genauso gut benutzen o,O


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Lad mir grad fix die Kane & Lynch 2-Demo
Mag aber nicht mehr warten ._.
Edit:
Lol...2 GB für ne 10 Minuten-Sequenz? Wie lächerlich


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> (: Siehst du, 1 < 2


und trotzdem bringt es dir nichts. 




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es denn neuen clienten nicht auf deutsch und ich kann diesen genauso gut benutzen o,O


Ich habe deutschen WoW Client, und die den deutschen Beta Client, bei mir geht alles.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> und trotzdem bringt es dir nichts.
> 
> 
> Ich habe deutschen WoW Client, und die den deutschen Beta Client, bei mir geht alles.


Ich könnte wow problemlos auf englisch spielen, (:


Da du "und die" sagst, vermute ich das du nicht einmal in der BEta bist..


----------



## Ogil (5. August 2010)

Kann es sein dass ihr aneinander vorbei redet?

Es gibt nunmal einen neuen Client - mit neuem Launcher der Daten streamen soll. Gibt ja sogar eine News dazu.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich könnte wow problemlos auf englisch spielen, (:
> 
> 
> Da du "und die" sagst, vermute ich das du nicht einmal in der BEta bist..



Doch, also jain. Ich spiele die Beta schon, nur ebend über Dropz Account da er nicht so wirklich Lust hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mich halt nur verschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

War bei den Avatar Bildern, schon immer 2 mal diese Punkte Anzeige ? Ich habe glaube ich 6 Punkte, aber ganz unten, sind die nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Spiele Starcraft 2 auf Englisch und World of Warcraft hatte ich auf Englisch gespielt was jetzt? ...


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Doch, also jain. Ich spiele die Beta schon, nur ebend über Dropz Account da er nicht so wirklich Lust hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann, lade dir mal bitte den neuen clienten, auf Deutsch herunter (:


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spiele Starcraft 2 auf Englisch und World of Warcraft hatte ich auf Englisch gespielt was jetzt? ...



Ich spiele alle Spiele, außer solche die auf deutsch entwickelt worden sind, auf englisch. What now? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Macht einfach mehr her, von der Stimme. Bei Filmen sieht's wieder anders aus. Hat jemand schon Shuttle Island geschaut und kann den Film empfehlen?


----------



## Ogil (5. August 2010)

Spiele, Filme, Buecher wenn moeglich immer in der Original-Sprache. Auf laecherliche dt. Uebersetzungen kann ich verzichten...


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Also ich muss sagen.. gut ich out mich nun als etwas.. wie auch immer. Bei Desperate Housewives muss ich sagen, gefallen mir die Originalsprachen nicht. Da es hier staendig im Fernseher laeuft ist mir das gleich aufgefallen und ja. Da schaue ich es lieber auf deutsch und ebenso King Of Queens. Hoert sich nicht so toll an auf english.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Na dann, lade dir mal bitte den neuen clienten, auf Deutsch herunter (:


Ja, sry hatte nicht ganz mit bekommen das wieder nen neuer draußen ist mit "Super kewlen sp3cial f3atuRes".
War 2 Tage nicht an meinem Pc, und habe das verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lade den gerade, 654 MB yay ...



Soramac schrieb:


> Macht einfach mehr her, von der Stimme. Bei Filmen sieht's wieder anders aus. Hat jemand schon Shuttle Island geschaut und kann den Film empfehlen?


Ja, viele Spiele hören sich einfach besser an.

Was z.B. mal so grottig war gerade, Numb3rs auf Kabel 1.

Labern die halt so, und der eine sagt, "Ich habe Polizeiwissenschaften studiert blablabla, Ich kann mich ja bei der > Polizei Akademie < bewerben, einen Abschluss da zu bekommen, dürfte ja nicht so schwer werden."

Jeder weis das die "Police Academy" gemeint ist, aber man muss ja echt ALLES übersetzen, also das war schlecht.




Soramac schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen.. gut ich out mich nun als etwas.. wie auch immer. Bei Desperate Housewives muss ich sagen, gefallen mir die Originalsprachen nicht. Da es hier staendig im Fernseher laeuft ist mir das gleich aufgefallen und ja. Da schaue ich es lieber auf deutsch und ebenso King Of Queens. Hoert sich nicht so toll an auf english.



King of Queens, nungut, es geht, womit ich mich nicht abfinden kann ist Scrubs also JD auf englisch. Einerseits ist es ungewohnt, aber es hört sich seltsam an.

omg, Doppel Post, da hab ich was verpeilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> qft
> 
> 
> Es gibt keine gute deutsche Synchro. Maximal passable. Besonders US-Serien sind grauenhaft lokalisiert. Allen voran Scrubs und Two And A Half Men. Das ist so grausam, da wird jeder Witz im Keim erstickt. Wobei, weniger erstickt sondern geradzu vaporisiert.



Also Scrubs auf deutsch finde ich viel viel besser als das englische, zumindest zum größten Teil.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Spiele, Filme, Buecher wenn moeglich immer in der Original-Sprache. Auf laecherliche dt. Uebersetzungen kann ich verzichten...



qft


Es gibt keine gute deutsche Synchro. Maximal passable. Besonders US-Serien sind grauenhaft lokalisiert. Allen voran Scrubs und Two And A Half Men. Das ist so grausam, da wird jeder Witz im Keim erstickt. Wobei, weniger erstickt sondern geradzu vaporisiert.


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Shuttle Island geschaut und kann den Film empfehlen?


Ziemlich dick der Film!
Ich muss unbedingt Inception sehen. Der soll ja auch ziemlich nice sein


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> qft
> 
> 
> Es gibt keine gute deutsche Synchro. Maximal passable. Besonders US-Serien sind grauenhaft lokalisiert. Allen voran Scrubs und Two And A Half Men. Das ist so grausam, da wird jeder Witz im Keim erstickt. Wobei, weniger erstickt sondern geradzu vaporisiert.



Argh, ich habe einmal in meinem Leben eine großartige deutsche synchro gehört, ich weiß leider nichtmehr zu welchem film es war, aber die war wirklich großartig...


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

Ja das habe ich auch schon oft gehört das der gut sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sora, meinst du Shutter Island ?


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Was hab ich geschrieben, Shutte?

Shutter Island, genau.


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2010)

Oh, gar nicht gemerkt, den Schreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten 2mal schauen, dann sieht man sehr viele kleine nette Feinheiten. Ich persönlich fand das Ende etwas vorhersehbar, aber da stand ich im Vergleich zu meinen Kollegen mit der Meinung alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. vom dramaturgischen Effekt hätte ich am Ende etwas mehr erwartet, aber dennoch empfehlenswert!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich spiele alle Spiele, außer solche die auf deutsch entwickelt worden sind, auf englisch. What now?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch aber nur wenn sie Untertitel haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab Metro 2033 beim 2 Mal durch Zocken auf Russisch gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: was Würdet ihr den ganzen tag machen, wenn ihr auf unbestimmt zeit bezahlten Urlaub habt?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Beta mir mit dem neuen patch, besser gefällt und wenn ich mir damit die installation von cataclysm erspare noch besser,


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Inception soll einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre sein. Wurde auch Zeit, dass mal wieder ein Film mit gutem Drehbuch, guten Schauspielern und Tiefgang in die Kinos kommt. Die letzten Jahre wahren ja kaum auszuhalten. Besonders wenn solche Blender wie Avatar in den Himmel gehypt werden als gäbe es kein morgen.

@Nebo Scrubs auf deutsch ist ne Katastrophe. Die Synchronspecher bringen in keinem Falle das rüber, was die Figuren ausmacht. Die Stimmen wirken absolut unpassend, nicht von der Stimmlage aber von ihrer Charakteristik. So wie sie gesprochen werden. Davon abgesehen sind viele Dinge nahezu 1:1 übersetzt, was jeden Witz erstickt. Die Übersetzung ist absolut unklug und folgt einem strikten Schema F, die Sprecher sind auch nicht die besten. Ne, lass ma. Auf englisch ist Scrubs wirklich witzig, auf deutsch sitze ich regungslos vorm TV und frag mich was der ganze Quatsch soll. Das wirkt alles so deplatziert, dass die ganze Handlung, im Prinzip die ganze Folge an mir vorbeiläuft. Two And A Half Men lässt einen wenigstens ab und an mal schmunzeln, auch wenn das Original immer noch 10 mal besser ist als die deutsche Version.

Was ich im übrigen auch total grausam finde ist Family Guy. Das ist auf Englisch oft der absolute Kracher und auf deutsch tritt das gleiche Phänomen ein, wie bei Scrubs. Das ganze läuft an einem vorbei, weil die Stimmen so deplatziert wirken und die Handlung oder Pointen einfach nicht rüberbringen. Es vermag einfach keine Synchro Comedy-Serien und Sitcoms anständig rüberzubringen, weil Pointen in Witzen im Englischen oft völlig anders liegen. 

Davon abgesehen bevorzuge ich das Original, weil ich so schlicht und ergreifend die komplette Palette des Schauspielens bekomme. Es gehört halt mehr dazu als dastehen und Text runterrasseln. Ist halt irgendwie nur n halber Schauspieler, wenn er/sie da rumhampelt und übersprochen wird. Wobei es mich eh stört, dass es in Deutschland scheinbar nur 5 oder 6 kompetente Synchronsprecher gibt. Oft genug gleichen sich Stimmen bestimmter Schauspieler. Ich krieg einfach das kotzen, wenn Silvester Stallone wie Arnie klingt. :X


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Wir schaffen alle sprachen ab und alle auf der Welt sprechen Englisch!


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Hätte ich kein Problem mit. Müsste ich ab nächster Woche kein Spanisch lernen. ;D


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Nunja, waere ja fast Deutsch geworden, aber was solls. Und es sollten eigentlich alle English sprechen auf der Welt oO...

<div><br></div><div>@Kryagan du musst hier mal in Florida English sprechen.. hier sind nur Mexikaner mit Ihrem Spanisch. Da koenntest reintreten.&nbsp;</div><div><br></div><div>was ist das denn jetzt fuern Scheiss..</div>


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, waere ja fast Deutsch geworden, aber was solls. Und es sollten eigentlich alle English sprechen auf der Welt oO...



Fast?oO

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2010)

Kennt wer zufällig die Marke "Bose" für Soundsysteme bzw. sind die qualitativ gut?


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand das Ende etwas vorhersehbar, aber da stand ich im Vergleich zu meinen Kollegen mit der Meinung alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War das der "Film" oder die Serie die nicht schon mal im Fernsehn lief ? Ich weis es nicht mehr genau.





Kyragan schrieb:


> @Nebo Scrubs auf deutsch ist ne Katastrophe. Die Synchronspecher bringen in keinem Falle das rüber, was die Figuren ausmacht. Die Stimmen wirken absolut unpassend, nicht von der Stimmlage aber von ihrer Charakteristik. So wie sie gesprochen werden. Davon abgesehen sind viele Dinge nahezu 1:1 übersetzt, was jeden Witz erstickt. Die Übersetzung ist absolut unklug und folgt einem strikten Schema F, die Sprecher sind auch nicht die besten. Ne, lass ma. Auf englisch ist Scrubs wirklich witzig, auf deutsch sitze ich regungslos vorm TV und frag mich was der ganze Quatsch soll. Das wirkt alles so deplatziert, dass die ganze Handlung, im Prinzip die ganze Folge an mir vorbeiläuft. Two And A Half Men lässt einen wenigstens ab und an mal schmunzeln, auch wenn das Original immer noch 10 mal besser ist als die deutsche Version.
> 
> Was ich im übrigen auch total grausam finde ist Family Guy. Das ist auf Englisch oft der absolute Kracher und auf deutsch tritt das gleiche Phänomen ein, wie bei Scrubs. Das ganze läuft an einem vorbei, weil die Stimmen so deplatziert wirken und die Handlung oder Pointen einfach nicht rüberbringen. Es vermag einfach keine Synchro Comedy-Serien und Sitcoms anständig rüberzubringen, weil Pointen in Witzen im Englischen oft völlig anders liegen.
> 
> Davon abgesehen bevorzuge ich das Original, weil ich so schlicht und ergreifend die komplette Palette des Schauspielens bekomme. Es gehört halt mehr dazu als dastehen und Text runterrasseln. Ist halt irgendwie nur n halber Schauspieler, wenn er/sie da rumhampelt und übersprochen wird. Wobei es mich eh stört, dass es in Deutschland scheinbar nur 5 oder 6 kompetente Synchronsprecher gibt. Oft genug gleichen sich Stimmen bestimmter Schauspieler. Ich krieg einfach das kotzen, wenn Silvester Stallone wie Arnie klingt. :X


Jain. Family Guy ist noch ok, da gibt es weitaus schlimmere, Beispiele habe ich jetzt keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit dem gleichen Stimmen, stimmt. Word Spiel ha.
Du musst mal in Southpark auf ich glaube Kyle's Großvater achten. Der hört sich zu 100% genau wie Homer Simpson an, genau so.
Das ist echt scheiße.




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wir schaffen alle sprachen ab und alle auf der Welt sprechen Englisch!


Hätte ich kein Problem mit, würde ich sogar befürworten, keine Verständigungsprobleme mehr, jeder kann mit jedem reden. Du fährst in Urlaub und verstehst alles. Ich habe kein Spanisch in der Schule.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Hätte ich kein Problem mit. Müsste ich ab nächster Woche kein Spanisch lernen. ;D


Ja, eine tolle Sprache ...



Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, waere ja fast Deutsch geworden, aber was solls. Und es sollten eigentlich alle English sprechen auf der Welt oO...
> 
> <div><br></div><div>@Kryagan du musst hier mal in Florida English sprechen.. hier sind nur Mexikaner mit Ihrem Spanisch. Da koenntest reintreten.&nbsp;</div><div><br></div><div>was ist das denn jetzt fuern Scheiss..</div>


HTML Tags inc, Espcap hat dir welche abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:




mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Fast?oO
> 
> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend quatsch
> 
> ...


Gibt doch dieses "Gerücht" das wegen einer Stimme jetzt Englisch Weltsprache ist oder so.



Ol@f schrieb:


> Kennt wer zufällig die Marke "Bose" für Soundsysteme bzw. sind die qualitativ gut?


Also ich kenne Sie und kann die nur Empfehlen, qualität ist sehr gut.

Edit 2: 
Wtf, wieviele Quotes...


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Yep. Die Marke ist gut. Bin grad auch dabei nach neuen Kopfhoerer und habe Shure. gefunden, aber ziemlich teuer.

Da Bose nicht so gute Kopfhorer hat.

und Deutsch wurde fast die Weltsprache.


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> War das der "Film" oder die Serie die nicht schon mal im Fernsehn lief ? Ich weis es nicht mehr genau.


Ich meinte schon den Film Shutter Island. Wusste gar nicht, dass es da eine Serie gibt.

Hm, bei mir in der Zivistelle bzw. da im Gemeindehaus wollen die sich n dickes Soundsystem von denen kaufen. :>  Naja, bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep. Die Marke ist gut. Bin grad auch dabei nach neuen Kopfhoerer und habe Shure. gefunden, aber ziemlich teuer.
> 
> Da Bose nicht so gute Kopfhorer hat.
> 
> und Deutsch wurde fast die Weltsprache.



Ziemlich teuer ist gut ... meine Sennheiser für 49,99&#8364; fand ich schon teuer, der Klang ist aber Spitze, aber das reicht auch für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech hat jetzt nen neues "G35" könntem an sagen, sieht so in etwa aus, nur Kabellos, aber auch mit Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:




Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich meinte schon den Film Shutter Island. Wusste gar nicht, dass es da eine Serie gibt.
> 
> Hm, bei mir in der Zivistelle bzw. da im Gemeindehaus wollen die sich n dickes Soundsystem von denen kaufen. :>  Naja, bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> ...



Da lief mal nen Film/Serie im Fernsehn die glaube ich Shutter Island hieß. Da waren die auf der Insel, der Bruder von dem einen warn Psycho, der alle umgebracht hat, dann liefen welche durch den Wald, manche sind geflohen, hmm iwie sowas. In so nem Haus noch, wo ne Frau drin war und vorm Killer geflohen ist.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> und Deutsch wurde fast die Weltsprache.



Wenn wir nicht so verdammt auf die Fresse bekommen hätten in beiden weltkriegen, dann vielleicht (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2010)

Dann wären wir alle Sklaven von einem Wahnsinnigen *hust* 

Kann mir wer gutes Micro-ATX Bord empfehlen?

EDIT: Sollte Mini Pc für freund werden, nur fürs Surfen Und HD Filme abspielen. aber ich glaub Atom reicht doch net für 1080p Filme/videos?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer gutes Micro-ATX Bord empfehlen?



This


----------



## Erz1 (5. August 2010)

<--- hates English. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei Abitur muss ich es haben. Njaaaaa. Okaaaay. Ich hätts sogar abwählen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hätte mir eh nichts gebracht außer Schaden, außerdem kann ich ja Englisch. :b


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Sie und kann die nur Empfehlen, qualität ist sehr gut.[/size]


Das ist gut. Bin nämlich öfters im Gemeindehaus alleine und muss da "aufpassen", also chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann kann ich da schön den MP3-Player anschließen und genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Von Bose Boxen kannst du aber schon was sehr hochwertiges erwarten. Stehen hier in Florida bei shopping Malls. Koennte man mal gerne welche so mit nehmen (:


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Ja, machen wir Englisch zur allgemein gültigen Weltsprache und schaffen alle anderen Sprachen ab. Suuuper Idee. Auf dass die gesamte menschliche Kultur und Zivilisation zugrunde gehe...die Existenz von verschiedenen Sprachen hat schon einen Sinn, denkt nur mal daran, was alles sterben würde wenn alle Sprachen außer Englisch abgeschafft würden:
Alleine die Schriften aus Deutschland, dem Land der Dichter und Denker. Goethe, Schiller, Kleist, von der Vogelweyde, Brecht, Heine, Freud, Jung und unendlich viele andere große Menschen, die die westliche Kultur geprägt haben, über griechisch wollen wir gar nicht reden, dann haben wir in Russland Autoren wie Tolstoi die verloren gingen, in Frankreich Sartre, all die großen Politiker und Philosophen...und erzählt mir nicht die Sprachen würden nichts aussterben...das würden sie, oder nur ein Schattendasein fristen. Und ausserdem ist angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklung wahrscheinlicher, dass Mandarin die Weltsprache wird...die nächsten 50 Jahre gehören ohne Zweifel China.

edit: 
kleine Anekdote ohne Zusammenhang:
23 Uhr: Klein Fala zockt seit Stunden den Multiplayer-Modus von GTA IV (geiler Scheiß) und schaut nebenbei auf die Uhr. Dabei fällt ihm auf: Oho, ist ja schon recht spät, morgen ist ja Schule
Tut aber nichts und zockt weiter
23.12 Uhr: "GTA IV hat einen schwerwiegenden Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden" und Klein Fala so "Yeeeeeeah"


----------



## Shefanix (5. August 2010)

Tja, da erzieht dich das Spiel schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (5. August 2010)

Generell stimme ich dir zu. Ich empfände eine solche Regelung für mich persönlich als wenig schmerzhaft empfinde. Ich komme mit Englisch zurecht, mich juckts nicht. Aber ja, der kulturelle Faktor ist der deutlich wichtigere in einer solche Frage. Auch wenn die Entstehung unterschiedlicher Sprachen keinen eigentlichen Sinn hat, sondern eher ein Zukunftsprodukt der räumlichen Verhältnisse. In den Zeiträumen wo viele Sprachen entstanden sind bestand einfach eine starke räumliche Trennung, sei es durch sehr breite Flüsse, Meere oder Gebirge.
Das aber nur am Rande.

Ich finde eine tolle Lösung wäre ein Mix aus allem. Englisch ist seit Jahrzehnten die anerkannte Weltsprache, aber sie setzt sich viel zu wenig durch. Das ist ne Sache der Schulbildung bzw. des Bildungssystems. Es gibt so viele Millionen Menschen in Deutschland die von Englisch außer "Ssäänk ju" noch nichts gehört haben. Man hätte schon vor Jahrzehnten Englisch von Anfang an lehren sollen. In skandinavischen Ländern sind solche Dinge schon lange Standard. Hier hat Deutschland sehr großen Nachholbedarf. Die Weltsprache ist einfach noch nicht in den Köpfen angekommen. Wär schön, wenn sich das ändert.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Ich überlege mir, dass Spiel Starcraft II zuzulegen sobald ich meinen neuen rechner habe.
Von der Hardware her, ist es ja gar kein Problem


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDSnVgkzHfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bild ich mir das ein, oder basiert das Lied auf "Bettina" von Fettes Brot? Also der Beat ist das doch oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir, dass Spiel Starcraft II zuzulegen sobald ich meinen neuen rechner habe.
> Von der Hardware her, ist es ja gar kein Problem



Hast du denn Schon deine Hadware Bestell?


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bild ich mir das ein, oder basiert das Lied auf "Bettina" von Fettes Brot? Also der Beat ist das doch oder?



Abgesehen von der Ohrenkrebs Qualität bildest du dir das glaube ich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, Erzi hat heute B-Day.

Alles gute Erzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja.

1. Warum soll ich 15 Gb WoW Beta deinstallieren, um nen neuen Luncher zuladen der dann 15,6 GB hat ? so ein dreck man, scheiß drauf Blizzard kann mich sonst wo.

2. Bestell mir morgen wahrscheinlich die Logitech G500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2010)

Die Quali ist halt Youtube...ausserdem kam das inner Playlist, die halt so nebenher läuft...und ich glaub nicht dass ichs mir einbilde! O.o
Ich mein das Stück das z.B. zwischen 0:28 und 0:31 kommt
"Schawapdadadadabadabadadab"

Achso, natürlich alles gute auch von mir Erzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. August 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt wer zufällig die Marke "Bose" für Soundsysteme bzw. sind die qualitativ gut?


Überteuerter Schrott trifft es eher. Das ist was für Leute die auf sehr gutes Marketing reinfallen und zuviel Geld haben. Für die Preise die Bose so anschlägt, bekommt man immer etwas wesentlich besseres.


----------



## Erz1 (6. August 2010)

Danke für die Glückwunsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/new-yorker-taxis-werden-zu-wlan-hotspots--/de/News/21528548

Können die auch bald überall Internet umsonst machen..
Wenn ich so überlege und hier durch Flensburg laufe, hab ich auch überall Internet, etwa ist es ungeschützt oder man läuft an Burger King vorbei oder sonstwo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hast du denn Schon deine Hadware Bestell?


Nooooooo


@Nebola; und du fragst dich warum ich mich aufrege?


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> @Nebola; und du fragst dich warum ich mich aufrege?



Jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber vistA ist eh wieder gecrasht, also was soll's


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Müsste ich ab nächster Woche kein Spanisch lernen. ;D



Das hab ich zum Glück abgewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, es gibt schlimmeres als Scrubs auf Deutsch (auch wenn ich das auch ziemlich furchtbar finde) : Californication auf deutsch. 
Es gibt echt keine Serie die synchronisiert so unglaublich bescheuert klingt. Noch schlimmer als House MD auf italienisch...

Edit : Gerade erst gesehn, herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute Erzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Du fährst in Urlaub und verstehst alles. Ich habe kein Spanisch in der Schule.[/font]



Wieso hab ich im Kopf dass du auch Spanisch hattest? Naja, whatever.
In typischen Urlaubsgebieten braucht man sowieso so gut wie keine Fremdsprachen mehr, leider. Als ich das letzte mal in Spanien war, und im Hotel mal so richtig schön Spanisch reden wollte, haben alle Leute vom Hotel fast perfektes Deutsch mit mir geredet. *sigh*


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Dank eines Ferienjobs hab ich wieder zuviel Kohle und hab mich entschieden Win 7 Home Premium zu kaufen. Jetzt ist die Frage ob es günstiger ist nur eine Lizenz zu kaufen da ich gerne die Installation per Image machen würde, das dauert dann nur 3 Minuten und erspart mir nervige Einstellungen.


----------



## Shefanix (6. August 2010)

So, grad mal SC2 gespielt. Das macht wirklich richtig Spaß. Die Kampagne find ich gut gemacht, und die Videos sind sowieso Spitze. Bloss habs ichs leider auf Deutsch :/


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Sei froh das es bei dir nicht ruckelt!


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, grad mal SC2 gespielt. Das macht wirklich richtig Spaß. Die Kampagne find ich gut gemacht, und die Videos sind sowieso Spitze. Bloss habs ichs leider auf Deutsch :/



Bei Spielen wie Starcraft und Call of Duty, spiel ich eigentlich nie die Story, sondern beginne sofort mit dem Multiplayer


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

lol


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Das ist Dumm, wenn man Singleplayer nicht gespielt hat dann kackt man richtig ab. Wir haben kleines 3v3 Team aufgemacht und gestern 2 Spiele gerockt, mal schauen ob wir die anderen 3 auch machen xD


----------



## Shefanix (6. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sei froh das es bei dir nicht ruckelt!



Alles auf Ultra und es ruckelt nicht mit meiner 9800GT - Ja, ich bin froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Warum es bei mir ruckelt weiß keiner, selbst laden tu ich langsamer als Kollege mit Athlon 64 X2 4200+ ... Blizzard Support kann ich nicht anschreiben weil das Webformular buggt... Naja, ist zwar ein Nachteil mit 10 FPS zu spielen, aber 2 gute Mitspieler gleichen das wieder aus.


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2010)

Celiné: Über solche Leute freu ich mich dann in Spielen wie GTA IV Multiplayer...man spielt mit denen im Team und sie treffen keinen Gegner...


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Wie erstelle ich eine Windows MSInfo-Datei? Die Datei muss kleiner als 2 MB sein und im TXT-Format (.txt) vorliegen.

Meine MSInfo Datei ist 9 MB groß und selbst auf Uralt Laptop 6 MB... Blizzard fail.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Celiné: Über solche Leute freu ich mich dann in Spielen wie GTA IV Multiplayer...man spielt mit denen im Team und sie treffen keinen Gegner...



Ein guter Freund von mir, spielt cod, und das erfolgreich, er hat den singleplayer nicht einmal gestartet (:


Edit: Sagt mal, Fehlermeldungen in der Beta, auf deutsch oder englisch schreiben?


----------



## Kyragan (6. August 2010)

Shooter sind die eine Sache, Strategiespiele eine andere. Shooter funktionieren immer gleich. Maximal die Tastenbelegung unterscheidet sich und die Charakteristik der Waffen die man letztendlich eh nur im MP trainieren kann (wobei sich bei CoD eh alles gleich anfühlt). In Strategiespielen gehts um Build Order, da gehts darum Entscheidungen zu treffen Unit A zu bauen oder lieber Unit B, da geht es darum taktische Vorteile zu erarbeiten und auszunutzen. Dazu gehört halt auch alle Units zu kennen mitsamt ihren Vor- und Nachteilen und dem entsprechenden Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip wie man es bei aktuellen Strategiespielen findet. 
So einfach ists dann doch nicht, besonders nicht wenn das Spiel so komplex ist wie SC2.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Shooter sind die eine Sache, Strategiespiele eine andere. Shooter funktionieren immer gleich. Maximal die Tastenbelegung unterscheidet sich und die Charakteristik der Waffen die man letztendlich eh nur im MP trainieren kann (wobei sich bei CoD eh alles gleich anfühlt). In Strategiespielen gehts um Build Order, da gehts darum Entscheidungen zu treffen Unit A zu bauen oder lieber Unit B, da geht es darum taktische Vorteile zu erarbeiten und auszunutzen. Dazu gehört halt auch alle Units zu kennen mitsamt ihren Vor- und Nachteilen und dem entsprechenden Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip wie man es bei aktuellen Strategiespielen findet.
> So einfach ists dann doch nicht, besonders nicht wenn das Spiel so komplex ist wie SC2.



Oh okay : /

Ich weiß z.b. auch gar nicht welche klasse ich spielen soll


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

Wenn du noch einmal diesen Satz schreibst, dann geh ich in die Luft.

PS: Mein iPad wurde verschickt. Lange Lieferzeiten da es von China kommt ... Aug 11 kommt es an.. pff


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2010)

Sei froh dass du es überhaupt bestellen kannst... ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich jetzt an mein iPhone komme.

Das Problem ist ja, das Borderlinx-Pakete bei diesem Wert (> 1000 Euro, bei 2 Stück) nicht versichert sind... und das Risiko ist mir ein bisschen zu hoch, wenn man sieht wie es bei denen zugeht (total überlastet, extra Saisonarbeiter eingestellt wegen dem iPhone...). 

Eigentlich hat man mit Visa so eine schicke Onlineshopping Garantie, die das Paket versichert. Aber, guess what - gilt nur in Deutschland. *sigh*

Das alles könnte so einfach sein ohne die Telekom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand von euch einen FreightForwarder kennt, der Pakete aus UK/FR/CH versichert nach Deutschland bringen kann... immer her damit.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

Lieferzeiten in US fuers iPhone 4 3 Wochen. Mein Bruder will sich auch eins holen.

Sicher bin ich froh, aber immer das warten.. naja was solls (:


----------



## Shefanix (6. August 2010)

Fährt jemand hier diesem Monat zur Gamescom?

StarcraftII kostet bei uns in den Läden 55€ - jetzt werd ichs mir erstmal nicht kaufen :X


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lieferzeiten in US fuers iPhone 4 3 Wochen. Mein Bruder will sich auch eins holen.



Jopp, 3 Wochen sind es in den meissten EU-Ländern auch... in Deutschland redet die Telekom von 9 Wochen, was mich ein bisschen wundert - die Hälfte bestellt doch sowieso im Ausland. Ich glaube irgendwie, Apple war das schon im Vorraus klar und sie haben einfach weniger iPhones für Deutschland zugeteilt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Fährt jemand hier diesem Monat zur Gamescom?



weißt du, ich hab mir überlegt dieses Jahr wieder hinzufahren, aber da ich letztes jahr, naja "enttäuscht" war, habe ich es dann gelassen, zumal die flugtickets dieses jahr verdammt teuer gewesen währen


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Fährt jemand hier diesem Monat zur Gamescom?
> 
> StarcraftII kostet bei uns in den Läden 55€ - jetzt werd ichs mir erstmal nicht kaufen :X



Bei Amazon 39 oder ?


----------



## Kyragan (6. August 2010)

Knapp 40, ja. 

Gamescom? Ne. Als die Messe noch Games Convention hieß und quasi vor meiner Haustür in Leipzig saß (~110km, inklusive breiter Autobahn und guter Zuganbindung) war ich öfter da. Aber Köln? Lulz, no. Zu weit weg, demnach auch zu teuer und zu stressig. Dann schau ich lieber das eine oder andere Special im Netz. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

Starcraft II bei Gamestop 59,99$

Nicht grad so billig...


Habe jetzt die Missionen auf Normal alle durch gespielt. Was kann man eigentlich jetzt machen?

Ich habe bei den einem Typ noch nicht mal alle Teile voll. Bei dem man zwischen Zerg's und Dings auswaehlen konnte, was man upquarden will.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Starcraft II im Saturn am Alexanderplatz, Berlin

37,99 Euro


Welche Rasse wird celiné wohl spielen


----------



## Shefanix (6. August 2010)

Ich war noch nie auffer Gamescom oder Games Convention, darum will ich da eigentlich nur hin. Köln geht eigentlich noch, 2 Stunden oder sowas mit dem Zug find ich in Ordnung. :X

Ja, hab auch grad bei Amazon etc. geschaut. Aber ich wart erstmal bis ich meine 7 Stunden Testzeit herum hab, obs mir dann überhaupt noch gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie auffer Gamescom oder Games Convention, darum will ich da eigentlich nur hin. Köln geht eigentlich noch, 2 Stunden oder sowas mit dem Zug find ich in Ordnung. :X



Das Ding is' ich hatte ganz einfach mehr erwartet, 
und denke das man aufjedenfall mehrere Tage, besuchen sollte


----------



## Independent (6. August 2010)

Hm..Starcraft läuft bei mir auf Ultra flüssig, aber in den Sequenzen und im Raumschiff (quasi Menü) ruckelt es bei 10fps rum Oo

E8500@3,4GHz und ne GTX295

Ich hoffe das isn Engine-Bug oder so, weil ab und an läufts halt mal 30 Sek absolut flüssig Oo

Kann natürlich auch am Nationalsozialismus liegen...hm


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Starcraft ist doch öder oder :<


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Bei mir läufts auf Ultra und Niedrig gleich schlecht xD Vllt. weiß Blizzard ja ne Lösung... BTW PC wieder verreckt im SC2 Menü... schon das zweite mal total überhitzt.

Am Ende schrottet SC2 noch meine Graka, dann gibts Schadenersatz von Blizzard!


----------



## Independent (6. August 2010)

Er zeigt mir auch an, dass ich meine Grafik runterzustellen habe wenn es nicht gut läuft XD

Meine Temps sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. August 2010)

E8300@3,4GHz + HD5850 Toxic = Auf Ultra läuft alles flüssig. Nie weniger als 40fps im Spiel gehabt.
Temps im absolut grünen Normallastbereich.


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Geht mal im Menü 10 Min afk und freut euch über schwarzen Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20 Sek im Menü = 75°C+


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2010)

Hab jetzt zwar keine FPS aber bisher hats nicht geruckelt auf höchsten Einstellungen und FullHD.

@Arosk: Da habe ich keine Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zwar keine FPS aber bisher hats nicht geruckelt auf höchsten Einstellungen und FullHD.
> 
> @Arosk: Da habe ich keine Temperaturprobleme.



Jo ist auch nicht bei allen Karten.

SC2 ist noch nicht durchgedacht... Einfach am Anfang sofort paar Einheiten bauen zum Gegner schicken und Win. Hoffe da kommt noch was. Total lame.


----------



## Independent (6. August 2010)

Das nennt man rushen und das ist zu kontern.  Ich als Terraner hau dem Gegner sofort ne Kaserne vor seine Base und er ist machtlos...Warum ist er machtlos? Nun ja,-hätte er mal gescoutet!

Gibt auf alles ne Antwort.


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Naja, wenn ich dann instant weggehauen werde macht mein Partner eh immer beide alleine platt xD


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> SC2 ist noch nicht durchgedacht... Einfach am Anfang sofort paar Einheiten bauen zum Gegner schicken und Win. Hoffe da kommt noch was. Total lame.



So gings mir auch als ich noch Anfänger war, aber später kann einem so was fast nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geht mal im Menü 10 Min afk und freut euch über schwarzen Bildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nope, 44°C alles fresh und so.



Arosk schrieb:


> Jo ist auch nicht bei allen Karten.
> 
> SC2 ist noch nicht durchgedacht... Einfach am Anfang sofort paar Einheiten bauen zum Gegner schicken und Win. Hoffe da kommt noch was. Total lame.


Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal spielen können !?



Independent schrieb:


> Das nennt man rushen und das ist zu kontern.  Ich als Terraner hau dem Gegner sofort ne Kaserne vor seine Base und er ist machtlos...Warum ist er machtlos? Nun ja,-hätte er mal gescoutet!
> 
> Gibt auf alles ne Antwort.


Richtig, scouten, sehen was der Gegner baut, drauf reagieren. Kontern, gewinnen.


----------



## Erz1 (6. August 2010)

Nebo, denk an unsere Anfangszeit zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wurden wir auch immer weggerusht. ^^


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

Kennt jemand Flyn? In Starcraft 2


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2010)

Oh man es ist so kacke mit 10 FPS zu spielen... Keine Chance richtig zu spielen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. August 2010)

huhu, Ich suche für Freund 24 Zoll mini fernsehen, kann mir da einer einen Empfehlen.


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2010)

yeeey mein baby geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 34 anstatt über 100 grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. August 2010)

Heute wurden das Bose Soundsystem bei uns im Gemeindehaus (Zivistelle) installiert. Sound ist so ziemlich nice (auch wenn ich keine vergleichbaren Soundsystems kenne). Hätte auch nicht erwartet, dass aus diesen relativ kleinen Boxen so ein lauter und geiler Sound rauskommt.

Btw. Wurd an der Münster und Aachener Uni zugelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Nebo, denk an unsere Anfangszeit zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, aber überlege das wir fast immer gegen Terraner verkacken. Weils ne Gimp Rasse ist.

Am schlimmsten wars damit vorallem inner Übungsliga.


----------



## Dropz (7. August 2010)

In der übungsliga sind auch zT voll die pros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (7. August 2010)

Ich denke ich hätte mir Starcraft II auch gekauft, auch wenn ich eigentlich kein SC Fan bin (könnte damit zusammenhängen dass ich meine ersten SC 1 Erfahrungen gegen Klassenkameraden hatte die in Onlineligen gespielt haben - hatte so drei Gebäude und dann kamen drölfzigtausend Zerg), aber dieser zunehmende Kontrollsucht- und Abkassierwahn bei Activi$ion-Blizzard macht mir Sorgen.


Mal davon ab: wie setze ich den begonnenen Download vom Client (Trialkey) fort, nachdem ich meinen Rechner zwischendurch mal aushatte? Wenn ich die Downloader.exe starte, sagt er mir dass der DL nicht vom TRacker autorisiert wurde oder sowas...


----------



## Palimbula (7. August 2010)

Du musst den Inhalt des Downloadordners löschen und wieder von neuem starten. Eine andere Lösung wäre mir nicht bekannt, da ich das Problem auch schon einmal hatte.


----------



## Shefanix (7. August 2010)

Ganz einfach, nochmal den Loader von der Page laden. Dann gehts ganz normal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. August 2010)

Na,was macht ihr gerade so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (7. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Na,was macht ihr gerade so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal wieder Ballermann 6 sehen,..


"Was geht mich dass Meer an, Meer!? ICH WILL MEHR BIER!"


----------



## Dropz (7. August 2010)

Ich bin jetzt schon 2 mal bei mw2 "geragequittet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegen den lags und denn noobs und idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Hab World of Warcraft bestimmt schon 50 mal geragequittet


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab World of Warcraft bestimmt schon 50 mal geragequittet



Du auch?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frage "Componente in"  ist doch der Sound Eingang? 

Und darüber HDMI/PC/DVI-D Audion in ist der Sound Eingang für PC Boxen oder?? xD


----------



## muehe (7. August 2010)

der generelle Soundeingang also wenn du DVI , VGA und HDMI als Video In nutzt ist der hellblaue Klinke darüber

Component In läuft seperat also Ton und Bild nur wenn du alles über Component In anschliesst


über HDMI zu HMDI läuft der Sound natürlich über HDMI und brauchst garnix extra anschliesen 

den extra brauchst dann nur wenn du nen DVI -> HDMI Adapter nutzt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. August 2010)

Ach so also es gib ein Sound Eingang nur für VGA DVI und HDMI das ist der Blaue

und der "Componet in" Für alles Fernsehen etc sound?, weil das wäre der http://www.stegcomputer.ch/shop.asp?prodid=SAM-TV2470HD Monitor, der aber mehr dann als fernsehre gebraucht wird. und der hat ja keine Boxen dran, darum meine Frage.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Du auch?^^



Joar, solche Momente hatte ich auch schon "ein paar" mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. August 2010)

naja "Component in" is halt eine Quelle dann müsstest halt z.b. nen DVD Player komplett darüber anschliessen damit du dann Ton und Bild hast

Boxen müsstest dann über Kopfhörer Anschluss anschliessen oder Didital Audio Out(Optical) wenn du z.b. nen Boxensystem hast was auch einen Digital Audio In(Optical) hat

kannst dir ja Klinke 3,5mm -> 2 Cinch Buchsen/Stecker Adapter(kabel) kaufen je nach Boxen oder wo was angeschlossen werden soll für den Klinke Audio In und Kopfhörer(nenn ich mal Audio Out) analog


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. August 2010)

Ja das Mit dem Adapter ist mir auch als erstes in den Sinn gekommen! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Joar, solche Momente hatte ich auch schon "ein paar" mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs einfach ganz gequittet und garantiert nicht bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habs einfach ganz gequittet und garantiert nicht bereut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here dude.


----------



## Dropz (7. August 2010)

Ich hab wow noch nie geregequittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab wow noch nie geregequittet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast was verpasst. Es ist unglaublich entspannend und befreiend.
WoW macht graue Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, heute für die Kursfahrt packen/Zeug zusammensuchen, mir ein Abschiedsmenü kochen, dass ich dann mit dem besten Menschen der Welt - mir - zu mir nehmen werde D: Und vielleicht mal ein bischen aufräumen, hier liegen interessante Zeitungsartikel, Hardware und Klamotten in einem unglaublichen Wust herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (7. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du hast was verpasst. Es ist unglaublich entspannend und befreiend.
> WoW macht graue Haare
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habs einfach ganz gequittet und garantiert nicht bereut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



qft


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Besonders in der Arena habe ich oft geraged. Es geht bei dem Scheiss Spiel einfach nicht anders. Besonders wenn man gegen Leute spielt, die total schlecht sind aber durch Ihr Glueck und Klasse gewinnen und dann so ein Rohr in der Hose bekommen, dass sie noch denken, dass sie gut waeren. 

Aber habe jetzt schon lange aufgehoert.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

In Arena raged man nicht, da flamed man nur. Ansonsten bringt mans nicht weit. Außerdem müssen alle Gegnercombos Faceroll sein, sonst ist man auch verloren.

Edit: Antwort von Blizz, anscheinend sind bei mir alle Treiber unaktuell, wobei Grafikkarten Treiber ein Beta Treiber ist.



Spoiler



Hallo XXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email bezüglich StarCraft II.

Wir haben bei der Überprüfung Ihrer Diagnosedateien festgestellt, dass es Probleme mit DirectX bei Ihnen gibt, weshalb Sie zuerst das neueste DirectX installieren sollten, um dieses Problem zu beheben. Die neueste Version von DirectX erhalten Sie auf folgender Webseite: http://www.microsoft...&displayLang=en

Nachdem Sie DirectX installiert haben, sollten Sie folgende Treiberaktualisierungen durchführen:

Grafikkartentreiber: Bitte installieren Sie die neuesten Treiber, die Sie auf folgender Webseite finden können: http://game.amd.com/...p=xp/radeonx-xp
Soundkartentreiber: Bitte installieren Sie die neuesten Treiber, die Sie auf folgender Webseite finden können: http://www.realtek.c...3&GetDown=false
Netzwerkkartentreiber: Bitte installieren Sie die neuesten Treiber, die Sie auf folgender Webseite erhalten: http://www.realtek.c...3&GetDown=false
Chipsatztreiber: Bitte installieren Sie die neuesten Treiber, die Sie auf folgender Webseite mit der Bezeichnung "South Bridge Driver" erhalten: http://game.amd.com/...ed/xp32-chipset

Nachdem Sie die Treiber installiert haben, testen Sie bitte ob das Problem weiterhin auftritt.

Bezüglich der langen Ladezeiten, wird das Problem meist durch eine langsame Festplatte oder eine stark fragmentierte Festplatte hervortreten. Wir würden Ihnen daher raten, Ihre Festplatte zu defragmentieren. Wie Sie dies tun, können Sie in folgendem FAQ erfahren: https://eu.blizzard....articleId=22621

Zudem sollten Sie bezüglich Ihrer niedrigen FPS Ihre Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen, wie Sie dies tun, steht ebenfalls in diesem FAQ: https://eu.blizzard....articleId=22621

Sollten Sie weiterhin Probleme bezüglich niedriger Bildwiederholraten haben, so würden wir Sie bitten Ihren PC im selektiven Modus zu starten, da dies oft durch Hintergrundprogramme ausgelöst wird. Wie Sie in den selektiven Modus gelangen, erfahren Sie auf folgender Webseite: https://eu.blizzard....articleId=19473

Wenn keiner der oben angeführten Lösungsansätze das von Ihnen beschriebene Problem lösen sollte, möchten wir Sie bitten, auf diese E-Mail mit einer aktuellen dxdiag.txt und einer msinfo.txt im Anhang zu antworten. Diese Diagnosedateien erstellen Sie folgendermaßen: http://eu.blizzard.c...articleId=19437

Zuletzt hängen Sie bitte an Ihre Antwort auch die StarCraft II-Logs und den Inhalt des "Error"-Ordners an.

Wenn Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, zögern Sie nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Blizzard Entertainment Europe
Stefan K.
http://eu.blizzard.com/support

Verdient Euch Euren Platz in der Geschichte! Tretet der Terranischen Liga bei! http://eu.starcraft2.com
Unsere StarCraft II-Kundensupport-FAQ wird regelmäßig mit neuen Informationen und Tipps aktualisiert: http://eu.blizzard.c...de_de&gameId=13

Bitte fügen Sie Ihrer Antwort den vorangegangenen Schriftverkehr und bereits gesendete Dateien bei.



Chipsatz ist schon seit ner Woche drauf, Netzwerk und Sound fehlen noch... mal schauen.


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat es Sora doch realtiv weit gebracht in der Arena damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stimmt... seit WoTLK hat mir Arena und PvP allgemein auch absolut keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Gute alte BC-Zeit... Angeln skillen in Sw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Boar. Es nervt so gegen so verdammte kack Naps in Sc2 zu verlieren.

Erzi und ich spielen 2 vs. 2 und es nervt so wenn gegner NUR 1 Einheit bauen. Das ist echt gimpig. Freundliche Spieler trifft man nur manchmal.

Meistens komtm auf ein GL and HF eh keine Antwort. Wir haben mit 2 Protoss (wir) gegen 2 andere Protoss gespielt. nach 10 Minuten kamen schon 20 Berserker rüber.
Ich finde das ist einfach nur low. Mag sein das es für die funktioniert. Aber das ist doch scheiße mit sowas zugewinnen. In keinem einzigen der unzähligen replays von pros die ich angeschaut habe, hat auch nur einer so gespielt.

Wäre mal kewl würde die paar Einheiten bauen, wir auch, dann kommt ein *hust* episches *hust* battle und so. Aber jeder Nap rusht nur. Und ich weis nicht wie man es auf halten soll wenn 2 Spieler mit zusammen 20 Berserkern zu einem kommen.
Das kannst du nach 10 Minuten einfach nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. August 2010)

Dann Spiel doch auch so! xD


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann Spiel doch auch so! xD



Ne, dass ist unter meiner Würde.

Genau wie ich Terraner viel zu stark finde.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Ich geb dir recht man Nebola, bei uns läufts genau so... Gestern mußte ich kurz an die Tür und hab ne Pause gemacht... Als ich wieder kam nach 3 Min lief das Spiel wieder... Genial?!


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Meistens komtm auf ein GL and HF eh keine Antwort. Wir haben mit 2 Protoss (wir) gegen 2 andere Protoss gespielt. nach 10 Minuten kamen schon 20 Berserker rüber.
> Ich finde das ist einfach nur low. Mag sein das es für die funktioniert. Aber das ist doch scheiße mit sowas zugewinnen. In keinem einzigen der unzähligen replays von pros die ich angeschaut habe, hat auch nur einer so gespielt.



Auf ein GL oder HF weiss ich nie was ich schreiben soll; das ganze zu wiederholen finde ich auch irgendwie hohl.
Wegen den T1-Rush, die muss man halt irgendwie überleben bis man größere Einheiten hat. Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr spielt, aber bei uns hab ich erstmal zugemauert und dann auf den Panzer hingearbeitet, wenn man davon erstmal ein paar hat siehst schlecht für die anderen aus.



Nebola schrieb:


> Genau wie ich Terraner viel zu stark finde.




Ich spiel jetzt zwar noch nicht lange, aber zu stark kommen mir die Terraner nicht vor. Jedenfalls zu Beginn haben es Protoss und Zerg einfacher wenn sie Rushen; wenn ich da keine Mauer aufgebaut habe schnetzeln sie einfach so durch meine SpaceMarines.


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2010)

Ist doch egal wie man spielt - die anderen sind eh immer Naps, haben nur Glueck und sind ueberhaupt OP. Nur man selbst hat eigentlich die absolute Super-Strategie die nur leider nicht gegen Naps funktioniert. Aber wenn mal "richtige" Gegner kommen die "richtig" spielen - dann geht's rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt zwar noch nicht lange, aber zu stark kommen mir die Terraner nicht vor. Jedenfalls zu Beginn haben es Protoss und Zerg einfacher wenn sie Rushen; wenn ich da keine Mauer aufgebaut habe schnetzeln sie einfach so durch meine SpaceMarines.



Doch, leider ist Terraner imo nicht belanced. Nen Maradeur oder wie die heißen kosten 100 Erz und 25 Gas. Mein Stalker kostet 125 Erz und 50 Gas, sehr nice wenn er 20 Maradeure baut und ich 6-7 Hetzer habe.

Thor haben ne Reichweite von 10. Machen mega viel dmg, schießen Air Units ab, habe ich auch net. Marines machen Void Rays kaputt usw.


----------



## Kyragan (7. August 2010)

Micromanagement wins. Wenn du mit Stalkern Blink hast hecheln die fetten Marauder nur hinterher. Wenn dus klug anstellst. Stalker sind wesentlich vielseitiger als Marauder, deshalb sind sie auch teurer.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Mein MacBook Pro startet in 11 Sekunden. Das ist schon eine Top Zeit finde ich (:


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Spielen grad 3v3 schon 3 von 5 Matches gewonnen xD


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wie man spielt - die anderen sind eh immer Naps, haben nur Glueck und sind ueberhaupt OP. Nur man selbst hat eigentlich die absolute Super-Strategie die nur leider nicht gegen Naps funktioniert. Aber wenn mal "richtige" Gegner kommen die "richtig" spielen - dann geht's rund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup da stimme ich dir zu; ist wie bei den roten Ampeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denk mir auch immer das die Protoss OP sind wenn die Voids meine komplette Basis zerlegen und ich nichts dagegen machen kann, aber letzen Endes ist es dann doch wieder mein Fehler weil ich nicht rechtzeitig reagiert habe.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Jup da stimme ich dir zu; ist wie bei den roten Ampeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Terraner sind doch wahre Voidkiller. 6 dreckiger kack Marines killen in paar Sec nen Void. Das ist einfach kacke. Das ist ja das was ich meine, ok ich bin nicht so gut wie viele andere, aber gegen Terra hat man kaum eine Chance.

Die Bunkern sich ein, durch Depots können die Einheiten raus und rein lassen. Marines die nix kosten killen meine beste Lufteinheit wie nichts. 

Ich meine, ich habe als Protoss nicht nen Thor der ne riesen Reichweite hat und mega Dmg macht. Mein Gammliger Stalker hat ne Reichweite von 6, Thor von 10 oder 11, ka.

Da baut man sich 20 Voids, stehen da 20 Marines und zerlegen die, trotz Fokus Dmg.
Heute Mittag erst. Erzi und ich werden von 7 Kreuzern angegriffen. Ich habe ca. 10 Phönixe die Waffen 3, Panzerung 2 und Schilde 1 Upgrade hatten, die Kreuzer Nix. 2 der Kreuzer killen (trotz meines Fokus angriffs immer auf einen Kreuzer) meine 7 Phönixe.

Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Schon alleine weil der Kreuzer KEINE Upgrades hatte, was ich extra nachgeguckt hatte. Da frage ich mich, wofür Ressourcen für Upgrades verballern, wenn ne Einheit ohne trotz Unterzahl stärker ist.


----------



## muehe (7. August 2010)

hmm glaube muss mir auch SC II bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab letzte Zeit erstmal wieder C&C Generäle + Stunde Null auf Schwer gespielt aber bin noch nich ganz durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Luftwaffen-General ftw!


----------



## Kyragan (7. August 2010)

Gegen Marines wirken Colossi ware Wunder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mein MacBook Pro startet in 11 Sekunden. Das ist schon eine Top Zeit finde ich (:



Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du jetzt eine SSD drin?


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher dass die Protoss jeden Terraner-Angriff kontern können, ich kanns dir nur nicht zeigen weil ich keine Ahnung von denen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann mit jeder Rasse jeden Angriff kontern, ich hab auch eine Armee an Vikings aufgebaut als ich gesehen habe wieviele Träger und Voids mein Gegner hat, sonst wär ich auch weg gewesen mit meinen Panzern und paar Marines. Hätte ich ihn nicht permanent beobachtet dann hätte ich weiter Tanks gebaut und die dann verloren.
Außerdem gehts ja ned darum Marines mit Voids zu töten, sondern erst die Marines mit deren Schwachpunkt killen und danach die Voids reinziehen.

Müsst euch mal das Replay anschauen, bin froh gewonnen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[font="arial, sans-serif"]*http://rapidshare.co.../Void.SC2Replay*[/font]


Btw. Broodlords(heißen die so?) hasse ich als Gegner, da hat alles am Boden verloren...


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Terraner sind einfach zu krank... und jeder Affe spielt Rush Taktik... Triffst nur 3 Terraner die 4 Kasernen bauen und dann Marines ohne Ende... Macht höllisch spaß und braucht viel können.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yep. Die ist hammer (:

Alle Programme oeffnen sich schneller, was man natuerlich auch erwartet und es macht einfach Spass. Den Rechner runter zu fahren und am naechsten Tag wieder hoch zufahren (:

Frueher habe ich bei meinem Windows Rechner die Steckerleiste immer ausgeschaltet.. nie Lust gehabt zu warten. Das natuerlich Gift fuer den Rechner, aber was solls. xD

Es ist eine Intel X25 SSD 80GB Festplatte, eigentlich so die meist verwendete.


----------



## Erz1 (7. August 2010)

Nebo, vergiss nicht, dass ich ne wahre Hetzer Armee hatte, alles getecht, die paar Kreuzer vorher alle meine Hetzer gekillt haben, obwohl sie nicht getecht waren. ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2010)

_Will auch ;<_


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Terraner sind einfach zu krank... und jeder Affe spielt Rush Taktik... Triffst nur 3 Terraner die 4 Kasernen bauen und dann Marines ohne Ende... Macht höllisch spaß und braucht viel können.



Auch wenn ich noch nie einen Rush gemacht habe sage ich trotzdem, was geht das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich regts auch tierisch auf wenn ein Protoss anfängt um meine Basis herum Türme zu bauen; auch wenn ich mittlerweile weiss wie ichs verhinder^^


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Will auch ;<_



Muss aber noch auf mein iPad warten. Ist schon versendet aber kommt natuerlich aus China.. haelt bestimmt auch alles nur von 12 bis Mittag. Die gelben Saecke da, die denken auch.. fuer die bloeden Rundaugen da schrauben wir mal so ein Schrotthaufen zusammen.

Aber war gestern im Apple Store und hatte nochmal das iPad in der Hand und hab das Forum geoeffnet und man kann wirklich alles super erkennen. Schreiben wird denke Ich mal auch nicht so schwierig sein. Da stehen graue Zeiten fuer das MacBook Pro an (:

Nein Spass, fuer unterwegs wird das iPad eine tolle Sache sein.

Dann muss ich bei meinen Post immer drunter schreiben: posted by iPad oder so etwas ;D


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2010)

Hats im AppleStore eigentlich noch unjailbrokene Geräte rumstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Haha! (:

Habe nicht drauf geachtet, war nur kurz drin.


----------



## Kyragan (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Terraner sind einfach zu krank... und jeder Affe spielt Rush Taktik... Triffst nur 3 Terraner die 4 Kasernen bauen und dann Marines ohne Ende... Macht höllisch spaß und braucht viel können.



Tjo, bau ich als Protoss halt Zaelots. Teche später noch Charge, bau dann 2-3 Colossi und lache ihn aus während seine Marines in den Strahlen der Colossi verdampfen. Hinter dich ja außerdem niemand dran deine Basis mit Gateways oder anderen billigen Gebäuden einfach zuzumauern.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tjo, bau ich als Protoss halt Zaelots. Teche später noch Charge, bau dann 2-3 Colossi und lache ihn aus während seine Marines in den Strahlen der Colossi verdampfen. Hinter dich ja außerdem niemand dran deine Basis mit Gateways oder anderen billigen Gebäuden einfach zuzumauern.



Ach was, einfach selbst Terraner spielen und das Spiel nach 3 Minuten gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (7. August 2010)

omg Madame bei 2 Rinderrouladen den Schinkenspeck "vergessen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie kann man das vergessen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da müsste es eigentlich gleich n Nackenschlag geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Nebo, vergiss nicht, dass ich ne wahre Hetzer Armee hatte, alles getecht, die paar Kreuzer vorher alle meine Hetzer gekillt haben, obwohl sie nicht getecht waren. ^^


Stimmt, der Teil war auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rethelion schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich noch nie einen Rush gemacht habe sage ich trotzdem, was geht das geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das liegt aber an Unachtsamkeit. Hatte letztens nen Rnd 2 vs. 2 gemacht. Mein Partner auch Protoss. Der Gegner läuft einfach in seine Base und baut Photonen Kanonen rein, weil er net aus gepasst hat, obwohl er da ne Sonde stehen hatt, hat er nichts unternommen. Und dann fluchte er rum, warum ich nicht helfe und wie der andere das nur wagen könnte. Das war sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kyragan schrieb:


> Tjo, bau ich als Protoss halt Zaelots. Teche später noch Charge, bau dann 2-3 Colossi und lache ihn aus während seine Marines in den Strahlen der Colossi verdampfen. Hinter dich ja außerdem niemand dran deine Basis mit Gateways oder anderen billigen Gebäuden einfach zuzumauern.


Ja, nur das Terraner wieder 2 Depots haben, durch dessem absenken er Units rauslassen kann. Ich muss immer was offen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst auch mal Erzi fragen. Wir haben 4 vs. 4 gespielt. Wir 2 Protoss und 2 andere im Team weis ich net mehr, vs. 4 !!! Terraner. Ratet mal was passiert ist.
Jeder Terraner baute 3-5 Kasernen und nach 10 Minuten wurden wir von je 20 Marines überrannt, natürlich immer 4 auf eine > Platt, weiter gehen. Das nervt halt nur. 1 Einheit spamen und gewinnen.

Egal wie man dort baut, man kann einfach (trotz scouten) nicht mit nem 4er Marines Rush rechnen. Da hat man 5 Bersis gebaut und 2 Stalker, kommen da 80 Marines und bist in 20 Sec tot.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja, nur das Terraner wieder 2 Depots haben, durch dessem absenken er Units rauslassen kann. Ich muss immer was offen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau das hat uns heute schon 2 mal genervt... Im 3v3 grad paar Zerker und 2 Stalker im Bau und schon kommen da 25 Marines angelaufen... Mates hatten selbst erst 5 Einheiten... und natürlich gleich gesehen das sie auf Rush spielen und trotzdem nicht verhindern können...


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Quote


Wollte nur noch mal was zu deinem Replay sagen. Was imo falsch und richtig war.
z.B. hättest du eigentlich nach 5 Minuten schon gewinnen können mit deinen paar Marines. Aber ok, das kann man bzw du ja natürlich nicht sehen/wissen.

Imo war der Protoss nen totaler "Noob". Denn man bunkert sich nicht mit Kanonen ein, gegen Zerg kannste ne vorverlegte Choke mit 2-4 Kanonen bauen um nen Rush abzupuffern.
Er allerdingt kreiste sich damit ein, auch seine Buildorder war total Sinnfrei. Sonden bis er nix mehr bauen kann, dann direkt 2 Pylonen (1 mal unnütz Erz verbraucht) gebaut. Dann glaube ich die ganzen Kanonen (was auch verschwendung ist) und dann wieder Pylonen.

Erst spät kam seine Armee. Er hat nicht hoch getecht. Was ich gut fand, dass du das getan hast. Während er Schmiede und Cyberneticcore unberührt lies, obwohl er genug Erz/Gas und Zeit hatte. Du hast die Zeit genutzt und geupgraded.



Arosk schrieb:


> Genau das hat uns heute schon 2 mal genervt...


Ja, das meine ich ja, gegen ca. 80 Marines (20 von jedem) kann man einfach NICHTS machen.

Nach 10 Minuten hast du einfach noch keine Kolosse, und wenn wird 1 nicht reichen.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Nicht motzen, jeder hat mal angefangen. Ich hab außer Cossacks Online noch nie ein RTS online gespielt. Da ich Starcraft 1 nicht kenne hab ich dasselbe auch gemacht xD Ich hab bei meinen ersten Co-Op spielen einfach alles zugebunkert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt schaff ichs in einem "normalen" Match eigentlich perfekt mitzuhalten... Tja schnell lernen ist schon was tolles xD


----------



## Rethelion (7. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> z.B. hättest du eigentlich nach 5 Minuten schon gewinnen können mit deinen paar Marines. Aber ok, das kann man bzw du ja natürlich nicht sehen/wissen.



Naja ich bau lieber erst mal auf/aus bevor ich angreife; so gehts mir nämlich in jedem Game, dass ich nicht weiss wann es reicht und zum Schluss bombe ich alles weg^^

Habs jetzt grad mal mit Rushen probiert, bevor ich auch nur 2 Marines hab kommen zig Zerglinge auf mich zu; gut hab dann trotzdem gewonnen aber mit Marines stürmen ist nicht...bleib ich bei meinen Tanks.

EDIT: Das einzige was ich sage, seit ich SC spiele, dass die Tanks imba sind; 10-20 von denen im Belagerungsmodus und nichts was am Boden ist überlebt^^

EDIT2: Hat jemand eine Idee wie bei einem Hand-gezeichneten Buchstaben die Kanten rausbringe? Also dass die Rundungen fließend sind.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

So gerade nen P v P Game gehabt.

Wer interessiert ist :> Klick

War mehr oder weniger knapp. Weil ich gebaut habe, und er auf einmal da was hin pflastert.

Und mit einem Stalker geht net viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (8. August 2010)

Mhm überlege gerade mit charlie welche völker wir im 2on2 spielen werden, was ist denn im allgemeinen am anfängerfreundlichsten?


----------



## Kyragan (8. August 2010)

@Nebo Doofe Situation. Letztendlich ganz gut gelöst. Du hättest theoretisch nach dem du eh seine Units zerstört hattest und noch elendig viele Minerals hattest die Expansion vor deiner Haustür nehmen können. Also da wo das Destructable Debris lag. Du hättest wahrscheinlich sogar relativ easy die Basis von ihm Stück für Stück "snipen" können, hättest ein Income gehabt und viel wichtiger: Du hättest die Void Rays bemerkt, weil der Starport in deinem sichtbaren Bereich gewesen wäre und sie keinen Weg gehabt hätten um hinten rum in deine Basis zu sneaken.

Der Basiswechsel am Ende war imo gut, auch wenn du dich fast selbst eingemauert hättest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teilweise hattest du recht viele  Ressourcen rumliegen. Wenn ich scoute, dann setze ich einfach mehrere Laufbefehle zu einer Route aneinander und hab wie du den Worker gehotkeyed. Kurz bevor er in der Basis ist schau ich dann rein. Befehle verketten geht ganz einfach in dem du Shift gedrückt hältst und dann einfach die Befehle gibst. So kannst halt auch Laufpfade mit 10 Wegpunkten basteln wenn du willst. So hast du mehr Zeit dich um deine Basis zu kümmern, denn das Gateway hättest du viel eher haben können und imo auch den Cybernetics Core.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Mhm überlege gerade mit charlie welche völker wir im 2on2 spielen werden, was ist denn im allgemeinen am anfängerfreundlichsten?


Terraner. Aber dann mag ich dich noch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> Doofe Situation. Letztendlich ganz gut gelöst. Du hättest theoretisch nach dem du eh seine Units zerstört hattest und noch elendig viele Minerals hattest die Expansion vor deiner Haustür nehmen können. Also da wo das Destructable Debris lag. Du hättest wahrscheinlich sogar relativ easy die Basis von ihm Stück für Stück "snipen" können, hättest ein Income gehabt und viel wichtiger: Du hättest die Void Rays bemerkt, weil der Starport in deinem sichtbaren Bereich gewesen wäre und sie keinen Weg gehabt hätten um hinten rum in deine Basis zu sneaken.
> 
> Der Basiswechsel am Ende war imo gut, auch wenn du dich fast selbst eingemauert hättest.
> 
> ...


Hmm, jain. Ich hatte es ja versucht. Nur er hatte soviele Pylon + Cannons. Das war der Mist, da ich an dem Punkt noch keine Exe bzw Main Base hatte, wollte in net auf das Risiko gehen, alle Stalker zu verlieren, wegen den Cannons, und dann durch die Voids zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, der witzigste Teil war, als ich mit dem Warpprisma die 4 Berserker in seine Eco warpte, und er erst mal fluchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Das mit dem Gate und Core liegt an mir, weil ich gefailt habe. Kann ich eh kaum konzentrieren gerade. Es sind 27 Grad wieder hier. 19 nur draußen, ich geh kaputt, da hat man keine Nerven mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. August 2010)

Der Drop war nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die Expansion lag imo nicht in Cannon Reichweite. 3 Stalker hätten ja gereicht um den Void Ray zu zerlegen. Zur not hättest halt nochn paar gebaut. Ressources hattest ja noch genug. Hätte einfach 3 Stalker und nen Haufen Zaelots hingeschickt und wenn alles platt ist die Drone. und nachm Nexus direkt Pylon und ne Cannon. Pylon und Cannon sollten ja deutlich davor fertig werden und du hast Ruhe. But anyways, u won. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Terraner. Aber dann mag ich dich noch weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie du magst mich nicht? Ich dachte wir mögen uns jetzt? D:


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Es hat dich noch nie jemand gemocht (:


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wie du magst mich nicht? Ich dachte wir mögen uns jetzt? D:



Von "wir" im Bezug auf "uns" im Bezug auf "du und ich" im Bezug auf "mögen" war nie die rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ja das warn seltsamer Satz)

Aber ich flame dich nicht mehr, ist doch schonmal nen Anfang, nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> So gerade nen P v P Game gehabt.
> 
> Wer interessiert ist :> Klick
> 
> ...



ich kapieren net wie du die einheiten so schnell heranwarpst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Mit 4 Gates + Gateway Tech + Warpprisma + "h" drücken (=alle Warptore anwählen) + Hotkeys (In meinem Falle Raster) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Aber ich flame dich nicht mehr, ist doch schonmal nen Anfang, nicht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach das reicht mir, vorerst!


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Mit 4 Gates + Gateway Tech + Warpprisma + "h" drücken (=alle Warptore anwählen) + Hotkeys (In meinem Falle Raster)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kapier ich ja noch aber woher kommen die alle?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die warpknoten habe ab der mitte bis zum ende nie eiheiten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> das kapier ich ja noch aber woher kommen die alle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hö ? Du portest die ja auch instant. Da musst du keine "bauen" sondert beamst die, 5 Sec später stehen die, und 27 Sec hat das ding CD !?

oder was meinst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hö ? Du portest die ja auch instant. Da musst du keine "bauen" sondert beamst die, 5 Sec später stehen die, und 27 Sec hat das ding CD !?
> 
> oder was meinst ?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wusste net das die instant geportet werden also konntes du sozusagen alle 30 sec 4 einheiten istant in die schlacht warpen?


----------



## muehe (8. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ach das reicht mir, vorerst!



ihr habt Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich glaube das meinte ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder mehr. Ich habe auch schon mit 10+ Warpgates gespielt. Wenn man in 2 Minuten sone Berserker Armee warpt ist das schon witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Oder mehr. Ich habe auch schon mit 10+ Warpgates gespielt. Wenn man in 2 Minuten sone Berserker Armee warpt ist das schon witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hat mir ganz neue erkentnisse gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich glaube ich steig mal,solange ich noch in der übungsliga bin, auf terra um um das zu üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das hat mir ganz neue erkentnisse gebracht
> ...



Über spring bloß die Übungsliga, das ist totaler Crap.

Da eignest du dir nur falsche Buildorders an, falsches Gameplay, einfach alles ist anders, nur wegen der kack Felsen.


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

aaaaaaaaaah bin gerade geragequitted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiel da zum ersten mal terra hab gerade meinen raumhafen oben da kommen 5 marines 2 marauder und ka 6 linge rein und pwnen meine eco>.< und den rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wo macht man bei terra ein werktatt addon?


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

wieso ist hier nachts denn nichts los?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

weil Baum


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was machste grad?


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Gleich schlafen gehen, morgen gehts frueh raus, denn ich fahre nach Fort Myers ;P


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

was ist das denn?;D


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Eine Stadt ;P

eben noch Bilder von [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Team Dignitas WoW @ Blizzard European Warcraft Invitational 2010 anschauen (:*
[/font]


----------



## muehe (8. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA93S7-kL9U&feature=related


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Na was geht ab bei euch :>


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

ragequitting bei sc2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mein pc ist nach 24 stunden immernoch wohl temperiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Na was geht ab bei euch :>



ach war bissl dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alte musik gesucht

hmm mein Rechner ist immer wohl temperiert aber Festplatte(n) im Lancool übetragen sich teilweise aufs gehäuse was leicht brummt mal gucken das ich die evtl. nicht ganz reindrücke

leichte Vibrationen sind da was dann leider nicht absolut lautlos is


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Mit 4 Gates + Gateway Tech + Warpprisma + "h" drücken (=alle Warptore anwählen) + Hotkeys (In meinem Falle Raster)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder einfach doppelklicken, dann hast auch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2010)

@Nebola: Der Gegner war doch auch irgendwie dämlich oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir auffällt du baust relativ spät deine ersten Einheiten(6:30m), da hattest du ja eigtl Glück, dass der andere keinen Rush gemacht hat. Ich würd erst eine Grunddeff von 5 Einheiten aufbauen und danach weiterschauen.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Also wenn ich instant auf 2 Warpknoten gehe + Kern hab ich nach spätestens 3 Min Einheiten.

BTW, 30 Sek im Hauptmenü > Watch Graka Temps.


Und added mich mal: J
aba
Code: 893



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Nebola: Der Gegner war doch auch irgendwie dämlich oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, weil ich Zealots übersprungen habe, und direkt auf Stalker ging, der PP stand in der Nähe seiner Base. Aber er hatte den gravierenden Fehler gemacht, einfach alles nach vorne zu schicken, er hatte hinten ja nicht eine Einheit. 
Dann konnten meine 4 Bersis die Eco kaputt machen, und er musste erst nen neuen Nexus bauen.


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich Zealots übersprungen habe, und direkt auf Stalker ging, der PP stand in der Nähe seiner Base. Aber er hatte den gravierenden Fehler gemacht, einfach alles nach vorne zu schicken, er hatte hinten ja nicht eine Einheit.
> Dann konnten meine 4 Bersis die Eco kaputt machen, und er musste erst nen neuen Nexus bauen.



Aber was hättest du gemacht wenn er zusätzlich zu den paar Türmen noch ein paar Berserker gebaut hätte? Oder wenn er die Türme gleich direkt vor deine Basis setzt.


----------



## Erz1 (8. August 2010)

Guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute Nacht waren mal gute DJ' am Werk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo warst 'n ^^


----------



## Erz1 (8. August 2010)

Bei uns in der Nähe war OpenAir Party. Ist paarmal öfters im Jahr, nur wurde diesmal fast nur Rock oder so angemacht, vorher war immer Techno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mich adden will in SC II:
Ingame: Erzi
Code: 937



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu den protoss von wegen rushen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich versuche immer mit hetzern mit hilfe des phasenprismas kurz vor den gegner zu kommen und direkt in seine base einzudringen... doch wenn ich dann mal eine akzeptable anzahl an hetzern und zealots vorm gegner stehen hab kommen schon die feinde zu mir in die base 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie kann ich die geschwindigkeit optimieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde mal versuchen nur mit den Berserkern einen Rush zu machen; weil bis du die Hetzer hast vergeht zuviel Zeit, dann ist es auch kein Rush mehr^^

EDIT: Das war jetzt auch gut, ich spiele gegen einen Zerg, und wie immer denke ich da an einen Zerglingrush...und was macht er? Baut 8 Zerglinge und versucht zu rushen, scheitert aber an meiner Mauer und den Marines.
Und anstatt dass er größere Einheiten baut produziert er weiter Zerglinge, Problem war nur als er mich angreifen wollte hatte ich schon 5 Tanks vor seiner Basis stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/411763958/Hart_.SC2Replay

Was kann man noch machen? Wir schaffens einfach nicht xD


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2010)

Warum baut ihr solche Massen an Marines?
In der Zeit bis der rote Spieler angegriffen wurde wären doch locker ein paar Tanks dringewesen und die hätten hinter der Mauer aus sicherem Abstand schießen können. Evtl beim Angriff noch alle MBFs zum Reppen der Mauer abziehen, dann müsste das schon gehen. Wobei 3 auf einen natürlich fies ist^^


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

wo findet man seine eigenen replays eig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier ist mal ein Replay von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte mal wissen was ich falsch und was ich richtig mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Replay


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2010)

Wie wärs wenn wir uns alles Dropbox-Accounts erstellen und da einen Folder mit Replays teilen(wenn das geht)?

Btw. grad ein Match gewonnen nachdem ich dem Gegner seine 2 Voids, mit denen er angegriffen hat, zerstört habe...verlässt er einfach das Match^^


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wo findet man seine eigenen replays eig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich lads gerade mal



Rethelion schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir uns alles Dropbox-Accounts erstellen und da einen Folder mit Replays teilen(wenn das geht)?
> 
> Btw. grad ein Match gewonnen nachdem ich dem Gegner seine 2 Voids, mit denen er angegriffen hat, zerstört habe...verlässt er einfach das Match^^


Erzi und ich haben gerade im 2vs2 3 Spiele hintereinander gewonnen. Es ist immer wieder geil mit Warpprisma, 7 Berserker in die Eco rein zubeamen und alles zu zerlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (8. August 2010)

Also im 2vs2 haben wir momentan kein Glück mehr; Anfangs jedes Spiel gewonnen und dann gleich in die Goldliga aufgestiegen, und dafür bin ich einfach noch zu low...
Dafür läufts im 1vs1 momentan richtig gut.


----------



## Erz1 (8. August 2010)

Und wenn wir alle unsere Id's mal zusammentragen, man wird angeschrieben und weiß nicht, von wem und man sieht ja auch den Add nicht. XD

Btw. Ich bin immernoch in der Goldliga 1 vs. 1 .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Was ich nur sagen kann dropz.

Ich fande z.B. war es falsch die Units an seine Exe zu warpen. Du hast ja gesehen da war eine.

Also hätteste einfach 4 Stalker in das Warpprisma laden können, zur Main fliegen können, dann alles ausladen, 4 berserker reingewarpt, bzw Stalker und win ^^

Dann, warum auch immer der Zerg geleavt ist ^^.

Aber deine BO fand ich komisch, bei 9 Pylon ok, dann bei 12 Gate, aber warum direkt dann nen Core ?

Bei 4 Gate am besten:

9 Pylon
12 Gate > Sonde scouten gehn
14 Gas
16 Pylon
18 Core > Sobald es geht das Warp Ding techen
21 Stalker
24 Pylon
25 +3 Gates.

Das wäre die normale Bo, natürlich gehts auch wie bei dir, aber dann würde ich nur 3 Gates nehmen und die Robo Fabrik fürs Prisma.

Weil du ziemlich viele Materialien auch einmal verhaun hast.

Pylon, Gate, Robo Fabrik, Gas, Pylon ^^


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2010)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Scheint ja noch eine schlimmere Wissenschaft zu werden als WC3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird Zeit, dass mein Download endlich mal fertig wird...


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Bis du das fertig hast, kommt SC3 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Scheint ja noch eine schlimmere Wissenschaft zu werden als WC3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verstehe auch nur Bahnhof, aber immerhin kann ich schon die Kampagne zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. August 2010)

Und ich leide unter Verfolgungswahn, Starcraft folgt mir überhall hin.


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

Leider kann man in der übungsliga net scouten gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nen 2vs2 partner hab ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (8. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Leider kann man in der übungsliga net scouten gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Überspring einfach die Übungsliga, da lernst du eh nichts.

Bei Terranern wirst du zu 90% auf Reaper Rush treffen.


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

Also ich fange langsam echt an nen richtigen Hass gegen Terraner zu bekommen.

Die Gimp Rasse, das nervt so, Panzer sind kaum Op, nein, Banshes sind 3 minuten in Vanish, Gebäude können fliegen, Thors ballern mit einem Schus die Halbe Base weg. Yay. 

Marines und Panzer = Win.


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2010)

Mich nervts auch gegen unsichtbare Einheiten zu kämpfen und wenn ich meiner Armee keinen Raven mitschicke oder Türme in der Basis habe verlier ich alles. Hetzer holen sogar Kreuzer vom Himmel und wenns der Gegner drauf anlegt überfällt er mich in kürzester Zeit mit einer Gruppe Phasengleiter.
Ich habe auch noch nie gesehen wie jemand mit Reaper rushen wollte; ich glaub ich hab auch überhaupt seit ich spiele erst einmal Reaper ingame gesehen, aber bis die gebaut werden können solltest du auch schon ein paar Berserker stehen haben.

Ich glaub dein Problem ist einfach, dass du zulange brauchst bis deine ersten Einheiten stehen, und da könnte jede Rasse einen Rush gegen dich machen. Panzer und Marines sind z.B. keine schlechte Kombination, aber da braucht es ein paar Stück um Schaden zu machen und bis dahin solltest du auch schon etwas zum Kontern haben. Banshees sind toll, aber gegen Lufteinheiten wehrlos.
Du musst halt wissen was dein Gegner macht und nicht auf gut Glück etwas bauen.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Zaelots sind Reapern herzlich egal. Die Reaper sind eh viel schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Zaelots sind Reapern herzlich egal. Die Reaper sind eh viel schneller.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann eben Hetzer oder ein paar Türme, oder was weiss ich was Protoss noch so können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich wunderts halt nur dass ich noch nie von einem Reaper angegriffen wurde oder auch nur einen Rush miterlebt habe; bzw. Rushversuche gab es schon aber die scheitern meist an meiner Mauer.

Ich glaub ich sollte mal Protoss spielen, nur um zu sehen obs wirklich so schlimm ist...


----------



## Kaldreth (9. August 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem Netbook, damit ich vom Sofa aus vorm Fernseher aus pokern kann. Gibts da irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Sollte nicht so teuer sein nur wenns geht weiß (passt so gut zur Einrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Was ist eigentlich dieses Windwos 7 starter?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. August 2010)

Windows Starter ist eine abgespeckte version von Windows 7 für Netbooks


----------



## Kaldreth (9. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Windows Starter ist eine abgespeckte version von Windows 7 für Netbooks



Ah ok danke. Aber es läuft dennoch alles darauf?


----------



## Rethelion (9. August 2010)

http://www.teltarif.de/windows-7-starter-einschraenkungen/news/36440.html
http://www.zdnet.de/software_programme_loesungen_fuer_unternehmen_windows_7_starter_darauf_muessen_netbook_kaeufer_verzichten_story-20000001-41515942-1.htm

Ich würd mir lieber ein schlankes Netbook-Linux installieren.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. August 2010)

Hm vielleicht werd ich dann wirklich mal eine Linux Variante ausprobieren! Muss halt immer gucken ob die benötigten Clients auch damit kompatibel sind.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Hat mal wieder jemand ein paar Filmempfehlungen? Muss mir mal wieder ein paar anschauen :-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (9. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat mal wieder jemand ein paar Filmempfehlungen? Muss mir mal wieder ein paar anschauen :-)_



"Inception" geiler Film Freitag im Kino gesehen!

"Snatch", "Smokin Aces" 

und was sehr lustiges "willkommen bei den sch'tis"


----------



## Lausbua (9. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ne Frage von mir. Ich würde mir demnächst ein kostenpflichtiges Anti Vir kaufen.
> 
> Welches ist da am besten geeignet?




Ich empfehle hier gerne Kaspersky oder G-Data. Beim Kaspersky habe ich unlängst eine aktuelle Version mit Lizenzen für 3 PC's um EUR 60,- gesehen.

Von Norton und McAffee kann ich persönlich nur abraten. Aus beruflichen Gründen weiß ich, dass diese beiden Programme gerne querschiessen und nicht so gut zu sein scheinen, wie ihr Name verspricht. Praktisch habe ich jedes Monat 2-3 solcher Kunden am Telefon, die damit Probleme haben (ich will hier jedoch keine üble Nachrede riskieren, daher bitte um Verständniss, dass ich hier nicht weiter ins Detail gehe *g*).

Edit: Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgegraben habe - nächstes Mal schaue ich vorher aufs Datum *g*


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> "Inception" geiler Film Freitag im Kino gesehen!
> 
> "Snatch", "Smokin Aces"
> 
> und was sehr lustiges "willkommen bei den sch'tis"


_
Danke :-)

Ich hab grad bei Amazon - http://www.amazon.de/Into-Wild-inkl-Wendecover-Blu-ray/dp/B0029VVOEY/ref=sr_1_109?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1281350407&sr=1-109 gesehen - ich glaub..der gefällt mir 

Wahre Begebenheit und tolle Aufnahmen..

Naja..werd nachher mal weiterschauen :-)_


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

Gibt es auf youtube keine playlists mehr?


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

in letzter Zeit gabs irgendwie keine guten Filme 

Samstag Book of Eli geguckt aber war auch nich der Burner


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

*hust* Eclipse *hust*


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Hahaha..der kommt aufjeden Fall in meine Sammlung (die noch nicht vorhanden ist >_<)

_


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> *hust* Eclipse *hust*



hatte den davor mal gesehen 

boar sowas schnulziges 

1000mal "ich liebe dich"

*kotz*


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Ach..ich dachte es war die Verarsche gemeint..naja..der kommt auch net mir _


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

Da gibts eine Verarsche von? oO

Die Filme sind wirklich nicht so gut. Aber die Bücher sind Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Klar..ich schau nachher mal..bin grad in MW2 drin :<_


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klar..ich schau nachher mal..bin grad in MW2 drin :<_



Celiné Likes!


Garden State, ist meiner meinung nach ein wundervoller Film, wollts' nur erwähnt haben.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klar..ich schau nachher mal..bin grad in MW2 drin :<_




Porno bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

So... erster Berufsschultag geschafft. War eigentlich sehr nett. Nach ner Einleitung(Belehrungsbla, kennt man ja) haben wir mit der Vorgängerklasse Teams gebildet und sind durch die Altstadt(jweils mit verschiedenen Aufgabenstellungen). Waren echt nette Leute so. Mal schaun wie es sich in der Klasse entwickelt. Paar waren ja sehr nett und relativ offen, einige eher sehr zurückhaltend und bei einer oder zweien leg ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Wert drauf sie genauer kennen zu lernen. :S

Achja: MacBooks gibts morgen. Sind normale Macbooks, also weißes Case. Nagelneu, also Mid2010er Modelle. 13 Zoll. Ob mit C2D oder mit i5 kann ich net sagen, werd ich morgen sehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

naja erstmal zurückhaltend und beobachtend , Leute einschätzen ist ja nix schlechtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was machst genau ?


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

http://www.euro-schulen-dresden.de/index.php?id=104&Kat1=2&Kat2=101&Kat3=104

Das da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse geht eigentlich. Ist sehr gemütlich, nur 13 oder 14 Leute. Sind glaub 5 Jungs und 8 oder 9 Mädels. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich nur 2 oder 3 davon als hübsch einstufen würde. Die anderen sind eher unansehnlich bis fugly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

sieht ja nicht schlecht aus 

für Studium in dem Bereich reicht es nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Ne, nur 3.1er Abi. Hab ja 1,5 Jahre lang Germanistik studiert oder zumindest so getan. ;D


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Dann eben Hetzer oder ein paar Türme, oder was weiss ich was Protoss noch so können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So war den halben Tag in Bochum, habe ja nix besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist halt, es ist alles ungleich aufgebaut. Terras bauen nen Wall in, bisdahin haste den gescoutet und siehst das gleiche wie immer. Kaserne, Depot, vllt noch Gas, wow.
Danach wars das, muss man erst Air Units haben, oder Transit Stalker, um scouten zu können, aber wenn auch einmal deine Choke zerballert wird, was will man machen ? 3 Tanks ballern dich um, mit Ihrer viel zu großen Reichweite, bis ich 2 Immos habe ist es alles kaputt.

Das Verhältnis ist imo nicht gleich. Terra bauen Kaserne, Fabrik mit Labor und dann Panzer Pumpen.
Was du natürlich dank Wallin nich scouten kannst. Für Immos muss ich Warpgate (Kaserne) - Cyberneticcore (Fabrik) und noch zusätzlich Roboterfabrik bauen, was auch wieder schön gas kostet.

Das ist es halt, bis muss wieder ein Gebäude mehr bauen um Tanks zu besiegen.

Konterbar ist alles klar, Erzi und Ich kommen gut mit Protoss und/oder Zerg klar, aber sobal Terraner kommt, oder wie gestern Abend sogar 2 verlieren wir einfach.

Wir haben auf nen "Berg" oder halt auf nem hoch gelegenen Gebiet geext, unten stehen 3 Panzer und ballern alles durch den "Berg" hindurch weg, das ist einfach nur Mist in so einer Situation. 
Das schlimmste ist halt einfach, wenn man viele nicht gerade günstige Voids baut, was macht der Terraner ? er baut neben dem WBG die billigste Einheit, Marines. 

Den damit macht man einfach Voids in Sekunden tot.

Edit: Meine G500 ist da, ziemlich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis ist imo nicht gleich. Terra bauen Kaserne, Fabrik mit Labor und dann Panzer Pumpen.
> Was du natürlich dank Wallin nich scouten kannst. Für Immos muss ich Warpgate (Kaserne) - Cyberneticcore (Fabrik) und noch zusätzlich Roboterfabrik bauen, was auch wieder schön gas kostet.



Oberserver. Ist letztendlich aber ein ähnlicher Aufwand. Du kannst dich ja auch zubauen mit billigen Gebäuden und diese dann selbst zerstören. Kostet leider nur unverhältnismäßig viel. Wobei Warpgates mit 150 Minerals recht günstig sind. Das würde sogar deine Truppen boosten. Richtig mies ists da eher als Protoss den Terra einzumauern. Auf Maps mit sehr kleinen Rampen (Blistering Sands, Steppes of War) kann man zwei Pylons bauen und dahinter ne Cannon, wobei du halt so bauen musst dass deine Probe drin ist wenn du die Pylons gesetzt hast. Dann kannst du etwas länger scouten, wenn dus klug anstellst und bremst den Terra. Bzw vermeidest erstmal nen Rush. Ist allerdings ziemlich risky und am Anfang ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

Ne Obsi ist nen nicht nen ähnlicher Aufwand, sondern der gleiche, kommt ja auch aus der Robofabrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, Erzi und ich machens im Moment öfter so, wenn wir sehen, die Gegner scouten nicht, geht er los, setzt Pylon bei 9, und dann ne Schmiede, dann zum scouten rüber, bevor er in die Base geht Pylon davor, dann scouten gehen.
Wenn er wieder raus kommt, kanner direkt paar cannons setzen, die erstmal son 10er Bersi Rush umkloppen. 

Es klappt ganz gut, bish alt wieder scheiß Panzer kommen, die iwo in der Base stehen und trotzdem alle Cannons umballern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Gutes Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8hk_DoWlac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Schieb ab Troll..

-------

@(wer auch immer mich gequotet hat) : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_OpKOJrLHQ

Das/Den meint ich :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

Schaut lustig aus :X

SCII Trial-Zeit abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@(wer auch immer mich gequotet hat) :
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Z_OpKOJrLHQ
> 
> Das/Den meint ich :-)_



aso naja sind aber meist nur kurze auf Youtube halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Wie? Das ist nen Film der ins Kino kommt :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. August 2010)

Hab mir gerade mein passendes BIOS-Update als ISO-image runtergeladen. Nun muss ich zugeben, dass ich noch nie persönlich ein BIOS Update gemacht habe, aber wie kann ich sichergehen, dass nichts schief läuft? Einfach wie en Betriebssystem ab als ISO-Image auf die CD brennen einlegen und spass haben oder was?


----------



## Erz1 (9. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> SCII Trial-Zeit abgelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und hats gefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie? Das ist nen Film der ins Kino kommt :-)_



nee das sind ja meist solche Trailer Verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

Endlich Win7 drauf... Btw ich vernehm dauernd ein leises Pfeifen... Kann das vom Netzteil kommen?

Nvm, nun isses weg :O


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nee das sind ja meist solche Trailer Verarschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Es ist bzw wird ein Kinofilm.._


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

hmm keine Ahnung aber denke eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

wie amcht man direkt ein vid hier rein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

müsste eigentlich "Multimediainhalt hinzufügen" oder halt direkt per html etc. Befehl

mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

```
[media]link[/media]
```


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Und hats gefallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, und ich war total enttäuscht. Bin grad schön am Kampagne spielen und auf einmal ist Schicht im Schacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werds mir wohl nächsten Monat kaufen, diesen Monat kein Geld -> WoW Servertransfer :X


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

HD 4890 und ein 940er ergeben 7,8 beim Leistungsindex? Ist der überhaupt aktuell? xD


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

Fuck ich muß BF und Starcraft neu installieren... Das dauert ja Stunden <.<


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Achja: MacBooks gibts morgen. Sind normale Macbooks, also weißes Case. Nagelneu, also Mid2010er Modelle. 13 Zoll. Ob mit C2D oder mit i5 kann ich net sagen, werd ich morgen sehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die deutsche Apple Seite lädt bei mir gerade wieder mal nicht, aber... gabs die 13" Teile nicht nur mit C2D?
Aber schick ist es so oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Mag mir mal jemand 15.500 Euro ''leihen'' ?

Mac Pros sind etwas teuer xD


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm keine Ahnung aber denke eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Boah..wie oft denn jetzt noch..ich denke das nicht , es ist so : http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/182900.html

_


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

Ist das normal das ich im Idle einfach mal so 80 Prozesse mit 50% Ram Nutzung habe? :O


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Boah..wie oft denn jetzt noch..ich denke das nicht , es ist so : http://www.filmstart...ken/182900.html
> 
> _




gut sieht überzeugend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm 80 Prozesse sind generell schon zuviel hab meist um die 45 unter Win7 aber Firewall(Hips) und AV nehmen jeweils schon sehr viel


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Wäre auch ein bisschen viel Aufwand gewesen, den Trailer so professionell zu faken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mac Pro : schade eigentlich, dass es da nicht mal neues Case gibt. Das aktuelle ist zwar schick, aber das gabs ja schon zu PowerPC Zeiten...


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Endlich glaubt er es mir _


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

hätte aber nich gedacht man daraus ne Parodie macht geht dann aber sicher über alle Filme


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die deutsche Apple Seite lädt bei mir gerade wieder mal nicht, aber... gabs die 13" Teile nicht nur mit C2D?
> Aber schick ist es so oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, gibts auch nur. Hab ich vorhin im Shop gesehen. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Die Leistung reicht gut aus für das was das Ding machen soll, die Akkulaufzeit ist gut und schick sieht das Ding imo auch aus. Hab zwar schon so einige Beschwerden gehört von denen die es schon ein Jahr nutzen, mal schaun. Vllt. brauch ich noch ne Maus oder so, son Touchpad is alles andere als praktisch. :S


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Hm, würde ich nicht sagen... haben die Plastik-Macbooks auch schon Magic Trackpads? Wenn ja, dann wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, dass du eine Maus brauchst... ich komme mit einem guten Trackpad beim arbeiten mindestens genauso gut zurecht wie mit einer Maus, nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit. 

Auf der Arbeit (Ferienjob) hab ich so ein schickes Lenovo ThinkPad mit Trackball und Touchpad, damit bin ich eigentlich meisstens schneller unterwegs als mit der Maus. Für die Maus muss man eine Hand immer von der Tastatur weghaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Istn Glastouchpad. Sollte afaik auch Multitouch haben.

Anyways, ne Maus ist einfach genauer und wie ich finde in der Bedienung komfortabler. Rein ergonomisch einfach günstiger.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum reinen arbeiten ist mir ein Touchpad lieber. 

Wenn es aus Glas ist hat es auf jeden Fall Multitouch, japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

Sie haben ein Tragic Macpad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Der Witz ist geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

test test test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

durchgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

bin grad nur auf soner art musikgenretripp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 momentan nur dubstep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. August 2010)

grauenhaft die Musik.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

Dubstep ohne das Geplerre is aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

ist es auch aber ich klicke mich so durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

Aktuell laufen 68 Prozesse mit Starcraft + Maus/Tastaturtreiber, 5 oder 6 Prozesse für G15 LCD, Skype, Xfire, Antivir, Firefox und natürlich Taskmanager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2010)

_Toller Track Dropz..gefällt mir..

Steh grad voll auf : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhT_ntitSsk&feature=related_ <3


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Kenn Ich. Das gut das Ding!


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

naja ab und an hör ich sowas auch mal aber auch eher 

http://soundcloud.co...lobalbeatsfmmix

ab 8-10minuten


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

die melodie kenn ich aus ner ganz anderen richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQfUlxLmxrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der schöne track ruft an erinnerungen an einen net so schönen hervor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie man oben sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Hat was paini, muss ich zugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Ohne diesen grottigen Rap ist das Lied ungefähr 100x besser...


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hat was paini, muss ich zugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

kann man aber auch nicht jeden Tag hören 

lieber etwas Technolastiger http://soundcloud.com/tanith/tanithmix-9-09-summerreviewmix


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

oder hardstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

naja nach Styles etc. zu unterrscheiden ist heutzutage relativ schwierig war früher sicher einfacher war ich auch noch nie son Freund von


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Bei mir gibts atm nur Punk und HC-Punk. ZSK, Montreal, What We Feel, Fahnenflucht, Tackleberry, Radio Havanna... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hör echt sehr wenig Metal in letzter Zeit.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

hmm da kenn ich mich nu garnich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Das grosse Bilder raten, was ist es?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

iPad Kamera Dock Connector ? Gabs doch glaube ich oder ? ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Jopp, Camera Connection Kit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann ist wohl auch das iPad da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Leider nicht. *cry*

Denke mal es wird morgen oder uebermorgen dann definitiv da sein!


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

steam down?oO


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Leider nicht. *cry*
> 
> Denke mal es wird morgen oder uebermorgen dann definitiv da sein!



Ich drück die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dropz, bei mir läufts... du bist aber off.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

muh Kopfhörer gehen nicht lauter für Highlights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> muh Kopfhörer gehen nicht lauter für Highlights
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



apropos hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt es ein tool mit dem man zB den bass höher drehen kann?


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

Soundtreiber?


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

hmm nich wirklich 

über Treiber und/oder halt übern Player


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2010)

Bei micke siehts so aus:

OMFG 7000 POST! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

hmm ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Equalizer haben eigentlich fast alle. Die Realtek-Onboard Einstellung siehst du ja bei Arosk. 
Bei meiner X-Fi sieht das so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Generell sollten eigentlich auch fast alle Player einen EQ anbieten. WinAmp hat einen, VLC hat einen, GOM Player hat einen und iTunes glaub ich auch.

Ich persönlich hab auch etwas mehr Bass reingenommen. Allerdings über die Hardware an nem Drehregler direkt am Subwoofer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> steam down?oO


Wann ist Steam denn mal nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach Epic, mehr kann man nicht sagen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwyZ0ji1GRU&feature=related


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Equalizer haben eigentlich fast alle. Die Realtek-Onboard Einstellung siehst du ja bei Arosk.
> Bei meiner X-Fi sieht das so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


xfi hatte ich an meinem alten rechner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich teste das mal mit winamp


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Naja, wenn ich mal wieder ne Soundkarte brauchen würde, würde es ne Xonar. Die X-Fi Treiber sind schon ziemlicher Dreck. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind gut, aber dann hörts auch schon auf. :S


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mal wieder ne Soundkarte brauchen würde, würde es ne Xonar. *Die X-Fi Treiber sind schon ziemlicher Dreck*. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind gut, aber dann hörts auch schon auf. :S



Das stimmt :/


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

Gut das ich mir die Xonar gekauft habe, ist einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

Verdammt, bekomm auf der Schule kein Macbook - macht die ganze Schule noch unschöner :X

Werd mir aber warscheinlich so eines kaufen müssen, für Schulkram etc. Es ist erlaubt, und dadrauf wesentlich bequemer Gleichungssysteme und sowas einzutragen. Jemand Empfehlungen für Laptopts die für den "Schulbereich" reichen? 15" ist glaube ich so das Maximum was meine Tasche verkraftet. 17" könnte eventuell auch noch reinpassen :X


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Nimm den 13er, 13,3 Zöller oder 14er. Alles andere ist imo zu groß.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Kommt halt aufs Budget an. Ich würde in Richtung Subnotebook gehen, zwecks Akkulaufzeit.

Woops, bilde mir zwar ein auf Bearbeiten geklickt zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

jop 13.3 ca. is optimal



> Woops, bilde mir zwar ein auf Bearbeiten geklickt zu haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man kann sich vieles einbilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Das wird vermutlich weniger eine Sache der Größe als eine Sache das Preises sein... schonmal geschaut was 17" MacBook Pro kosten? 15" sind auch schon recht teuer, aber das ist noch akzeptabel. Das 13" ist recht günstig, hat aber auch noch alte Hardware - C2D, kein i3. Trotzdem ist das natürlich ein schickes Teil und deutlich billiger als 15" Modelle. 

Wenn du das jeden Tag mitnehmen willst würde ich aber auch auf jeden Fall ein 13" nehmen. 15" ist schon schick und bequem zum tippen, aber wenn ich mein altes 15" Notebook hier sehe... wäre mir zu groß und schwer, um es jeden Tag mitzunehmen.

Edit: Achso, es ging um Notebooks allgemein - schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Wenn MacBook würde ich auchn Pro nehmen. Hat imo doch nen recht deutlichen Mehrwert. 

Ansonsten würde ich nach Notebooks mit CULV-CPUs suchen wie Core2Duo SU oder Pentium SU CPUs.

[font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]
*ASUS UL30A-QO228X*
*Acer Aspire 3810TG-944G32n*


Oder so. Ob das ASUS seine 12h halten kann wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, aber selbst wenn es nur 9 schafft immer noch n Top Ergebnis und die C2D SU CPUs sind deutlich performanter als son Atömchen. Zumal mirn Netbook auch zu klein wäre. [/font]
[font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]Sind beides 13.3".[/font]


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn MacBook würde ich auchn Pro nehmen. Hat imo doch nen recht deutlichen Mehrwert.



Das sowieso. Die ~ 150 Euro sind u.a. ein Alugehäuse und 2GB RAM mehr allemal wert.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019RBJOE

Boha, warum sind die so teuer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Weil sie verdammt gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab leider 'nur' die SuperFi 5, aber die sind ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert gewesen... <3 Ultimate Ears 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

@Shefa Ansonsten schau mal bei Dell. Die haben auch so ne gute Subnotebook Serie. Allerdings sind die recht teuer. Keine Ahnung, was dein Budget hergibt aber wenn du über nen MacBook nachdenkst sind ja 1000€schon mal gebongt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

Nix MacBook. Dafür hab ich wirklich kein Geld, und meine Eltern auch nicht. Ein ganz normales Notebook würde da völlig reichen. Akkulaufzeit müsste wirklich schon mehr als 7 Stunde sein. Ich hab 2x die Woche 10 Schulstunden, da muss es mir immer tapfer dienen können :O

Mein Budget weiss ich selbst grad nicht so wirklich. Aber 400€ oder sowas wäre wohl das Maximum :X


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Da kriegst ja kaum mehr alsn Netbook. Das macht sicherlich keinen Spaß. Eventuell mal in Richtung Lenovo U350/U450 geschaut? Aber 7h+ wird in dem Segment mehr als schwer... :/


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich mir das schon gedacht. Werd ich wohl noch sparen müssen. Weil ohne lange Akkulaufzeit geht wirklich garnicht. Und ein Netbook wäre mir wirklich zu klein. Mit einem Notebook könnte ich im Urlaub auch ab und an mal ne ordentliche Runde WC3 oder so spielen. Mitm Netbook eher weniger :X


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. August 2010)

Mein IE8 löscht den Verlauf garnicht mehr. 

Wie kann ich den löschen? 
Unter Internetoptionen funzt es nicht. Wo ist nochmal der Ordner, wo der Verlauf gespeichert wird? 
Hab Win7 prof.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

iPad 499Euro und los gehts mit iWork! (:


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2010)

Das Lenovo U450 gibts bei notebooksbilliger atm für 398&#8364;. Pentium Dual Core SU4100, 13,3". Bis zu 6h. Mehr geht imo net für den Preis.
Gäbe noch das U350 mit der gleichen CPU. Auch etwa 6h.

In der Liste geführt sind sie als 
[font=Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,]
*LENOVO U450 *3GB RAM & 320GB FESTPLATTE**

und

*LENOVO U350 *DUAL CORE, 3GB RAM, WIN 7**
[/font]


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019RBJOE
> 
> Boha, warum sind die so teuer?
> 
> ...



Ich persöhnlich halt nicht viel von in ears, 
Desweiteren gibts' für den Preis epische Kopfhörer o:


----------



## Shefanix (9. August 2010)

@Kyra: Dann werde ich wohl noch weiter sparen, mit den Teilen will ich mich nicht abfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mmeCeliné: InEars > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich halt nicht viel von in ears,
> Desweiteren gibts' für den Preis epische Kopfhörer o:



Wenn man vernünftigen Sound und gute Noise Cancellation will, bleiben nur In-Ear oder Bügelkopfhörer. Weil man letzteres so schwer in die Hosentasche kriegt : InEar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

GIVE IPAD YET (:


----------



## Nebola (9. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich halt nicht viel von in ears,
> Desweiteren gibts' für den Preis epische Kopfhörer o:



In Ears > All


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Legendäre InEar > Epische Kopfhörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Legendäre InEar > Epische Kopfhörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Mein Geld ist jetzt alles weg. Dafuer gute Kopfhörer (:


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Du hast die jetzt aber nicht bestellt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Ne, 300 Dollar sind mir viel zu teuer, fuer solche Kopfhörer nur.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mein Geld ist jetzt alles weg. Dafuer gute Kopfhörer (:



Du meinst du hast im Ernst 300$ für diese Kopfhörer ausgegeben....?


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ne, 300 Dollar sind mir viel zu teuer, fuer solche Kopfhörer nur.



Achso, klang gerade so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Hab noch etwas Geld, aber nicht so viel. Das ich mir solche Kopfhörer kaufen kann. Denn das 3G kostet ja fuer das iPad auch und fuer das iPhone ebenso usw. da kommen monatliche Kosten zusammen und ja. Vielleicht irgendwann mal (:


----------



## Dropz (9. August 2010)

Aber epische kopfhörer sind besser als epische inear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Aber epische kopfhörer sind besser als epische inear
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, so ziemlich alles ist besser als InEar, und noch besser sind gar keine Kopfhörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Naja, so ziemlich alles ist besser als InEar, und noch besser sind gar keine Kopfhörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Naja, so ziemlich alles ist besser als InEar



Ähm nein.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ähm nein.



Dann schieb dir mal die Nippel in die ohren...

Das beste ist immernoch schöner plattenspieler mit ordentlichem soundsystem!


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Für Unterwegs sind und bleiben InEar das beste. Das man sich zuhause keine Köpfhörer nimmt, ist meistens sowieso klar. Ich höre auch nur über mein Soundsystem, außer ich bin im TS, da dann übers Headset :X


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ähm nein.



gehste jetzt off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Für Unterwegs sind und bleiben InEar das beste. Das man sich zuhause keine Köpfhörer nimmt, ist meistens sowieso klar. Ich höre auch nur über mein Soundsystem, außer ich bin im TS, da dann übers Headset :X



Bei mir flutschen in ears immer sehr schnell raus, daher nehme ich unterwegs normale kopfhörer für 30, die gehen klanglich für fail mp3 dateien eh klar.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Bei mir halten InEars viel besser. Beim Joggen sind mir die normalen immer aus den Ohren gefallen. Und im Moment habe ich auf meinem Handy nicht ein Lied als .mp3. Alles schön .m4a Dateien, mit mindestens 768Kbps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Bei mir flutschen in ears immer sehr schnell raus, daher nehme ich unterwegs normale kopfhörer für 30, die gehen klanglich für fail mp3 dateien eh klar.



Vielleicht auch mal Geld für Musik bezahlen ?


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Ich bin ein ehrlicher Kaeufer und zahlt fuer Musik (:


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal Geld für Musik bezahlen ?



Wenn ich Musik kaufe tue ich das auf Vinyl, oder ebend als flac dateien...


Ich verbiete mir solche aussage, da meine musiksammlung sicherlich deutlich teurer ist als deine. (:
Desweiteren war der schluss nur weil ich mp3 dateien nicht gerne höre, keine musik kaufe ja soetwas von
argh' lass es mich nicht aussprechen.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Darauf würde ich nicht wetten.

Und irgendwie frag ich mich, wo dann du dann diese 'Fail mp3' her hast, wenn du nur Vinyl und Flac kaufst?


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

EspCap, du kriegst jetzt eine geheime PM. Das muss aber Geheim bleiben! (:


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

Was habt ihr alle für teure Kopfhörer? Meine kosten grade mal 20 kröten und sind auch in ears 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle für teure Kopfhörer? Meine kosten grade mal 20 kröten und sind auch in ears
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frag ich mich auch; ich benutzt jetzt in zweiter Generation die Iphone-Kopfhörer und bin mit denen zufrieden.
Und meine Musik hab ich auch auf mp3; hörts sich schlecht an, nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. August 2010)

Hab seit ein paar Monaten inear Kopfhörer für meinen mp3 Player und muss sagen bombe! Die schlagen die billig dinger vom Ipod sowas von! Die sitzen super (man hat ja meist verschiedene Größen) und sie sorgen dafür, dass sämtliche Geräusche von außerhalb geblockt werden. Was allerdings den Nachteil hat, dass ich die Dinger im Straßenverkehr nur ungern nutze. 

Normale Kopfhörer hab ich einfach keinen Bock mit zu schlören! Ich geh selten mit Tasche aus dem Haus und dann muss alles in meine Hosen- und Jackentaschen passen!


----------



## sympathisant (10. August 2010)

wer sagt denn, dass sich mp3s schlechter anhören?

schon gelesen: http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Kreuzverhoertest-287592.html

_Im Klartext heißt das: Unsere *musiktrainierten *Testhörer konnten zwar die schlechtere MP3-Qualität (128 kBit/s) recht treffsicher von den beiden anderen Hörproben unterscheiden; zwischen MP3 mit 256 kBit/s und dem Original von CD hingegen ließ sich im Mittel über alle Stücke kein Unterschied erkennen: Die Tester schätzten MP3/256 ebenso häufig als CD-Qualität ein wie die CD selbst._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

So zimmer umgeräumt, nun nur noch aufräumen in der Zeit kann ich die Mafia 2 Demo Runterladen.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

27.8 kommt das oder? Aber vorher mein Favorit: Kane and Lynch 2 : Dog Days 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Jop, Kommt am 27ten.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich verbiete mir solche aussage, da meine musiksammlung sicherlich deutlich teurer ist als deine. (:



Klar, ich habe auch nur 3 Alben, aber die reichen mir auch, alles andere ist über Bekannte.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich nicht wetten.
> 
> Und irgendwie frag ich mich, wo dann du dann diese 'Fail mp3' her hast, wenn du nur Vinyl und Flac kaufst?



Leider ist man ja gezwungen auch mp³,s zu besitzen weil mp3 player unso. 
Oft genug hat man bei vinylja nen' downloadcode für das album auf mp³dabei, wenn nicht erstehe ich mir die songs im interwebz.



sympathisant schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass sich mp3s schlechter anhören?
> 
> schon gelesen: http://www.heise.de/...est-287592.html
> 
> _Im Klartext heißt das: Unsere *musiktrainierten *Testhörer konnten zwar die schlechtere MP3-Qualität (128 kBit/s) recht treffsicher von den beiden anderen Hörproben unterscheiden; zwischen MP3 mit 256 kBit/s und dem Original von CD hingegen ließ sich im Mittel über alle Stücke kein Unterschied erkennen: Die Tester schätzten MP3/256 ebenso häufig als CD-Qualität ein wie die CD selbst._




Dir ist bewusst wie viele kBit/s flac dateien haben?



Nebola schrieb:


> alles andere ist über Bekannte.



Soll auch Leute geben die für musik zahlen, wie du mir so ich di ;'D


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2010)

Soso - gross mit "Auch mal Geld fuer Musik zahlen!" kommen und dann die Musik "ueber Bekannte" bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Soso - gross mit "Auch mal Geld fuer Musik zahlen!" kommen und dann die Musik "ueber Bekannte" bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wieso ? Wenn Sich mein Onkel neues Album kauft von weis ich was, und mir das gefällt, warum soll ich mir das nochmal kaufen wenn er es mir gibt ?

Andersrum würde ich Ihm auch meine Alestorm, Equilibrium und Eluveitie Alben geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Ärztealben und von den Toten Hosen, sowie Rise Against und Linkin Park. Nicht zu vergessen Rammstein, Sum41 und Farin Urlaub Racing Team. Simple Plan ist auch dabei, alles meins zurzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, Green Day auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Demnächst kommt was von den Donots dazu und noch was von den Beatsteaks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ärztealben und von den Toten Hosen, sowie Rise Against und Linkin Park. Nicht zu vergessen Rammstein, Sum41 und Farin Urlaub Racing Team. Simple Plan ist auch dabei, alles meins zurzeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fang besser gar nicht an mit der aufzählung meiner vinyls'


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Ich habe noch nen Uraltes Eminem Encore Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Ich habe noch ne uralte Bob Dylan Platte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2010)

Ich schneide Musik bei Youtube mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

So, da mein SC Problem nicht an der Software liegt muß es an der Hardware liegen... Ich hoffe Blizzard findet das Problem so früh wie möglich :<


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst wie viele kBit/s flac dateien haben?



Dir ist bewusst, dass CD's eine noch höhere Anzahl haben, oder? Da sinds 1411Kbps :X

Edit: Heute erste Mal Informatik. 10PC's mit 31 Leuten - Wohoo!


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass CD's eine noch höhere Anzahl haben, oder? Da sinds 1411Kbps :X
> 
> Edit: Heute erste Mal Informatik. 10PC's mit 31 Leuten - Wohoo!



Dir ist bewusst das flacs' immernoch mehr bits haben als fail mp³ dateien? Ich habe ja nix gegen cds gesagt...



Edit: Argh das mit den PC's ist bitter...da lob ich mir doch meine alte privatschule <3


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Ich hab meine erste Informatikstunden heute schon weg. Insgesamt 2 Doppelstunden die wir nur damit verbracht haben Profile im Schulnetzwerk einzurichten, uns 1200 Belehrungen anzuhören und finally die MacBooks einzurichten. Wobei bei letzteren noch die Einrichtung des WLANs fehlt. Das mach ich jetz erstmal daheim. Mitm Laptop auffer Couch surfen ist eh bequemer als alles andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> und finally die MacBooks einzurichten. Wobei bei letzteren noch die Einrichtung des WLANs fehlt. Das mach ich jetz erstmal daheim. Mitm Laptop auffer Couch surfen ist eh bequemer als alles andere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast gerade 25 ruf bei celiné verloren : /


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Und 500 Ruf bei mir gewonnen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Für mich bis du Gestorben. R.I.P Niranda and Kyragan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Wobei der letzte Satz ist falsch. Da gibt's noch etwas bequemeres. Naemlich ein iPad hihihihihi! (:

Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse, falls du Fragen hast zum MacBook oder zum Betriebssystem. Kannst dich gerne melden!


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Danke Dir schon mal Sora.
@Sam und Celine Das Ding ist von der Schule gestellt, quasi gemietet. Bei uns hat jeder eins und die werden auch aktiv im Unterricht genutzt. Wenn ich will könnte ich bspw. meinen Kompletten Marketing Unterricht aufm MacBook mittippen. Nebenbei nutzen wir dann natürlich auch das Internet und die Programme die mitgeliefert sind im Unterricht. Unsere Englischlehrerin baut da sehr drauf. Podcasts und weiß der Geier was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2010)

Naja - Du machst ne Marketing-Ausbildung. Da kann auch ein MacBook nix weiter reinreissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Will auch ein Macbook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle für teure Kopfhörer? Meine kosten grade mal 20 kröten und sind auch in ears
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja. Ferrari oder Trabbi... beides Autos. Und so weiter.

Und japp, need auch Macbook :/


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Naja die Schule ist ja nicht komplett Apple-gestört. Anscheinend hatte Apple nur das beste Angebot Die Computerkabinette haben ASUS-Barebones(mit Pentium IV CPUS °_°) auf denen Windows XP läuft. Außerdem arbeiten wir in Informatik bspw. mit MS Office 2008 für Mac. Man passt sich da also schon dem aktuellen Markt an. Ich kann mich bisher nicht beschweren, außer der Tatsache dass meine Finger das Tastaturlayout noch nicht ganz verinnerlicht haben und ich deshalb beim kleinsten Blindtippversuch sofort irgendwelches Kauderwelsch schreibe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Windows XP ist normal, kein Betrieb wäre so dumm und würde Win 7 Lizenzen kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Naja, wir haben überall Win7 mit Office2k10 auf den Rechnern in der Schule :X

Edit: Dafür auch nur so wenige :/


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Privatschule, die können sich das leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Ich bin an keiner Privatschule :/

Edit: Und auf den Rechner is FF sowieso Chrome installiert. Dann kann man wenigstens mal ohne den blöden IE in der Schule surfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin an keiner Privatschule :/



ich schon. 
naja - war


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Würde ich nicht sagen... 
In dem Betrieb in dem ich gerade in den Ferien arbeite haben wir mehrere ESX-Server mit Win 7-VMs rumstehen und auch ein paar Workstations mit 7.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin an keiner Privatschule :/



lol, Win Xp gibts für 30 Euro und Win7 für 170, für den bisschen Unterschied zahlt keine normale Schule soviel Kohle :O

Erst recht weil die Rechner dort oft garnichts davon haben...



EspCap schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen...
> In dem Betrieb in dem ich gerade in den Ferien arbeite haben wir mehrere ESX-Server mit Win 7-VMs rumstehen und auch ein paar Workstations mit 7.



Hier auch, aber die meisten laufen auf XP, 4 oder 5 haben 7 drauf, und das sind die Typen die Support geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Weil man in einer Schule dann ja natürlich 1) Ultimate installieren würde und 2) Einzellizenzen kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : In meiner Abteilung haben auch viele Suse drauf, ich darf mein Thinkpad mit XP aber leider nicht plattmachen :/


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Ich hab heute soviel erfahren, das unsere Schule irgendeinen Vertrag mit Microsoft hat, und deshalb alles ziemlich günstig bekommt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weil man in einer Schule dann ja natürlich 1) Ultimate installieren würde und 2) Einzellizenzen kauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was einfach unglaublich fail war, 
ungefähr noch ein halbesjahr nachdem windows 7 drausen war, haben wir immernoch XP benutzt...die serials haben allerdings bereits auf einigen pcs' gestanden,
n' paar typen hatten damit ne menge spaß


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Doppelpost yey


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

In der Schule haben wir auch jetzt noch auf fast allen Rechnern XP laufen. Das bleibt, bis der Support ausläuft. 
Es ist einfach ein ziemlicher Aufwand in einem größeren Netzwerk auf allen Rechnern das OS zu wechseln. Kompatibilitätsprobleme inc.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> In der Schule haben wir auch jetzt noch auf fast allen Rechnern XP laufen. Das bleibt, bis der Support ausläuft.
> Es ist einfach ein ziemlicher Aufwand in einem größeren Netzwerk auf allen Rechnern das OS zu wechseln. Kompatibilitätsprobleme inc.



Zum schluss hatten wirdann windows 7...zumindest auf den meisten


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Bei uns ist auch noch XP drauf.. 
Werden aber auch kein Windows 7 bekommen, wir haben weder Informatik als Fach noch sonstwas, selbst Gelder für unsere Schulbibliothek bleiben aus, so muss bzw. darf ich wieder in ~2 Wochen den kleinen Kids kaputte Bücher in die Hand drücken..
Wir müssen dort auch noch alles mit Hand aufschreiben und sortieren, aber unsere Partnerschule in der Stadt hat alles inzwischen per Computer. Nur gab es bei mir in der Schule ein paar Witzbolde und vor allem Hobbyhacker, die aus dem Schülercafe heraus die Server lahmgelegt haben.. Adios WLAN, Byebye Traum von ordentlichen Systemen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Wie haben sie das denn angestellt? Was habt ihr da denn laufen, Windows Server?
Wir hatten auch mal so eine Art Internetcafe in der Schule, wurde aber geschlossen. Keine Zeit für Aufsichtspersonen --> Hardware aus den Rechnern geklaut etc.. solche lustigen Sachen.

Auf die Server kommt bei uns keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Hardware Geklaut? weist ja net wie es bei euch ist/ Wahr, aber mir es nur Krüpple Pc's was will man den da klauen. xD

jaja XP, fand das immer lustig in der Stunde über die CMD Konsole allen Nachrichten zu Schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Es ist.. wohhhoohoo. Eine Welle, Windows Server 2003.
Ja, dasselbe hatten wir auch. Vor allem ist es ja nun geil, wir haben nun eine Softwarefirma, die das regelt.. JAAA, 2 Antivirenprogramme + ein Programm für die Überwachung der Schüler.
In Systemen mit manchmal nicht mehr als 1GB nicht so tauglich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> ein Programm für die Überwachung der Schüler.


Hatte wir auch drauf, hab es aber immer ausgeschaltet. hihihihihih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Viel geiler ist das, dass man einen Notruf an den Lehrer schicken kann mit Text.. Copy and Paste. WUHAHHAHHA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dumm nur, dass man denn so oder so erwischt wird ; aber das ist ja eh irgendwie Kindekram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

haha Celine wurde wieder gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hardware Geklaut? weist ja net wie es bei euch ist/ Wahr, aber mir es nur Krüpple Pc's was will man den da klauen. xD



Man wird alles irgendwie los bei ebay etc. Geld ist Geld. Bei uns geht das wenigstens nicht. Die Rechner sind alle in Schränken eingeschlossen :X

@Nebola: Warum diesmal? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> In der Schule haben wir auch jetzt noch auf fast allen Rechnern XP laufen. Das bleibt, bis der Support ausläuft.
> Es ist einfach ein ziemlicher Aufwand in einem größeren Netzwerk auf allen Rechnern das OS zu wechseln. Kompatibilitätsprobleme inc.




Thats the point. Außerdem ists natürlich immer ne Kostenfrage, auch wenn mans als Schule günstiger kriegt, der finanzielle Aufwand ist doch so einiges höher. Sicherlich auch ein Grund, warum man bei uns auf MacBooks gesetzt hat. Es ist einfach ein Gesamtpaket aus einer Hand vorhanden. Nebenbei gesagt sind die Computerkabinette bei uns eh eher ne Notlösung wenn irgendwas am Mac überhaupt nicht gehen sollte. Bei uns hat jeder Schüler ein MacBook die allesamt am WLAN-Netz hängen. Eigentlich brauchts die Kabinette nicht mehr. Gab sowieso mal 5 davon. Haben dann im Laufe der Jahre auf 2 reduziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An meiner alten Schule lief WIn2k auf den Rechnern, hat auch gereicht. Für ne Schule brauchts tbh auch nicht mehr als 2k/XP. Man ist ja eh recht eingeschränkt in so nem Schulnetzwerk, da nützen einem die Vorteile von Win7 eigentlich eh nix. Da machen sich die MacBooks natürlich besser. Auf denen kann jeder tun und lassen was er will, solange er mit seinem Surfverhalten im Netzwerk nicht gegen die Nutzerordnung verstößt.

Keine Ahnung, was an der Berufsschule für Server laufen. An meiner alten Schule liefen 2 Server. Ein Linux Server und ein Windows Server. Der eine hat den Internetverkehr protokolliert und der andere war für die ganze Netzwerkadministration zuständig. Laut unserem Informatiklehrer braucht der Windows Server so alle 4- 6 Wochen mal "ne Auszeit" oder zu gut deutsch: Er ist gecrasht. Der Linux Server lief zu diesem Zeitpunkt, als das mal wieder der Fall war, bereits 362 Tage am Stück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Was machst du denn Kyragan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw. auf was für ne Schule gehst du ?


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Was machst du denn Kyragan?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.euro-schulen-dresden.de/index.php?id=104&Kat1=2&Kat2=101&Kat3=104

@Sora Gibts in Safari nen Hotkey für nen neuen Tab? Link in nem Tab öffnen ist ja CMD+Klick aber wie siehts einfach mit nem leeren Tab aus? Und ne zweite Sache: Hotkeys für Copy Paste gibts sicherlich auch. Ich hab festgestellt STRG+C/V funzt nicht, wie sindn die Shortcuts dafür? Thx


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ähm nein.



Ähm doch.

Davon abgesehen finde ich Leute die den ganzen Tag mit Kopfhörern wie Zombies durch die Gegend laufen und nichts von ihrer Umwelt mitbekommen fast genauso nervig wie welche die die ganze Zeit am telefonieren sind...als ob man nichtmal für die Zeit wo man unterwegs ist auf Multimediaberieselung oder aufs Telefonieren verzichten könnte...


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Musik brauch ich tbh auch, ohne geht nix. Ich muss allerdings nicht in der Straßenbahn den Laptop auspacken oder 24/7 mitm Smartphone im Internet surfen. 
An Musik führt aber kein Weg vorbei!


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Du musst auch CMD statt Strg benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten guck hier mal Klick


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ähm doch.
> 
> Davon abgesehen finde ich Leute die den ganzen Tag mit Kopfhörern wie Zombies durch die Gegend laufen und nichts von ihrer Umwelt mitbekommen fast genauso nervig wie welche die die ganze Zeit am telefonieren sind...als ob man nichtmal für die Zeit wo man unterwegs ist auf Multimediaberieselung oder aufs Telefonieren verzichten könnte...



Klar. Wer InEar Ohrhörer hat, macht den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als Musik hören. Die Jugend von heute. Nur wer normale Ohrhörer/Kopfhörer hat, kann die auch mal absetzten.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Klar. Wer InEar Ohrhörer hat, macht den ganzen Tag nichts anderes als Musik hören. Die Jugend von heute. Nur wer normale Ohrhörer/Kopfhörer hat, kann die auch mal absetzten.



Ich bezog mich auf Kopfhörer generell nicht nur auf InEar --> vielleicht erstmal lesen und verstehen und dann antworten?


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ähm doch.
> 
> Davon abgesehen finde ich Leute die den ganzen Tag mit Kopfhörern wie Zombies durch die Gegend laufen und nichts von ihrer Umwelt mitbekommen fast genauso nervig wie welche die die ganze Zeit am telefonieren sind...als ob man nichtmal für die Zeit wo man unterwegs ist auf Multimediaberieselung oder aufs Telefonieren verzichten könnte...



Es nervt dich wenn andere Leute Musik hören, über Kopfhörer ? Du tust mir Leid.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Ich hör auch nur die 35 Minuten die mein Bus benötigt bis zur Schule Musik :X


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> DU musst auch CMD statt Alt benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht ganz: cmd statt ctrl. Alt kommt eigentlich als 2.Sondertaste zum Einsatz und für @ und &#8364;, die auf Alt+L bzw. Alt+E liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dir. Das hilft.

Ohne Musik würde ich auf der halben Stunde Fahrt zur Berufsschule kaputtgehen. Ich hör die Umgebung immer noch und bin deswegen nicht komplett geistig abwesend (es sei denn ich schlafe :E ). Man kanns auch übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Ja, hab gerade gefailt mit alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, klar ist das Strg/ctrl und nicht alt :<


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Und da bekommst du überhaupt nichts von deiner Umwelt mit



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Es ist.. wohhhoohoo. Eine Welle, Windows Server 2003.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ja, dasselbe hatten wir auch. Vor allem ist es ja nun geil, wir haben nun eine Softwarefirma, die das regelt.. JAAA, 2 Antivirenprogramme + ein Programm für die Überwachung der Schüler.
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]In Systemen mit manchmal nicht mehr als 1GB nicht so tauglich..
> 
> ...




Auch? Wir haben das zum Glück nicht, Novell NetWare <3

@Sam, wir haben in den neueren Rechnern immerhin E8300, 4GB RAM und passive HD3650 drin. Aber die sind jetzt auch abgeschlossen und nicht einfach so für die Schüler zugänglich.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Es nervt dich wenn andere Leute Musik hören, über Kopfhörer ? Du tust mir Leid.



Nein, es nervt mich wenn Leute nichts mehr mitbekommen, nicht mehr auf die anderen Menschen oder den Verkehr achten, und damit sich und andere gefährden bloss weil sie es nicht mal eine halbe Stunde ohne Musik "aushalten" können...kapiert oder soll ich es dir aufmalen?


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Nur merkwürdig, dass es trotzdem ne CTRL Taste gibt, wenn auch nur links wo sie so wenig genutzt wird und obendrein noch ne fn-Taste. Muss mich erstmal ans Layout gewöhnen, liege relativ oft eine "Spalte" zu weit drüben, wenn ich versuche blind zu tippen und wenn ich was löschen will wird mir die etwas kleinere Backspace Taste zum Verhängnis, dann spammts nämlich ´´´´´´´


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Nein, es nervt mich wenn Leute nichts mehr mitbekommen, nicht mehr auf die anderen Menschen oder den Verkehr achten, und damit sich und andere gefährden bloss weil sie es nicht mal eine halbe Stunde ohne Musik "aushalten" können...kapiert oder soll ich es dir aufmalen?


Vielleicht noch ein bisschen aggressiver ?

Scheiß doch drauf wer Musik hört und wer nicht, als wenn es nichts wichtigeres geben würde. 



Kyragan schrieb:


> Nur merkwürdig, dass es trotzdem ne CTRL Taste gibt, wenn auch nur links wo sie so wenig genutzt wird und obendrein noch ne fn-Taste. Muss mich erstmal ans Layout gewöhnen, liege relativ oft eine "Spalte" zu weit drüben, wenn ich versuche blind zu tippen und wenn ich was löschen will wird mir die etwas kleinere Backspace Taste zum Verhängnis, dann spammts nämlich ´´´´´´´
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, es kann ja sein das du XP oder so drauf machen willst. Aber ich denke auch für Sachen wie, schalte den Monitor in Standby oder sowas.


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.euro-schu...t2=101&Kat3=104



Ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab noch 3 Jahre Schule. Wuhu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

@Nebo Wenn Windows 7 per Bootcamp parallel zu OS X. Aber bisher hab ich keinen Grund dazu. Ist dann eh n bisschen dämlich mit Windows-Befehlen und Mac-Tastatur. Dann fang ich unter 7 an das @ per CTRL+ALT+Q zu drücken, ne lass ma. Mir reicht die Umstellung auf ALT+L schon völlig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Windows XP ist normal, kein Betrieb wäre so dumm und würde Win 7 Lizenzen kaufen.






Arosk schrieb:


> lol, Win Xp gibts für 30 Euro und Win7 für 170, für den bisschen Unterschied zahlt keine normale Schule soviel Kohle :O



Falsch.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Falsch.



Was soll an den Preise falsch sein?

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-Premium-Bit-deutsch/dp/B002GHBUWW 173 €

http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Betriebssystem-Windows-XP-Professional/dp/B001S4PL9C/ref=sr_1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1281464457&sr=1-1 28€


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Schulen etc. bezahlen sehr warscheinlich nicht den Preis, sondern bekommen Rabatte.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Wie gesagt : Schulen kaufen a) keine Einzellizenzen und b) erst recht kein Retail.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich red ja nicht nur von Schulen, auch von Betrieben.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich red ja nicht nur von Schulen, auch von Betrieben.



Auch die nicht.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Auch die nicht.



Tja aufjedenfall arbeitet die Weltweit führende Firma (in der Branche) in der ich arbeite noch hauptsächlich mit XP. Wahrscheinlich auch weil Novell nicht ganz sauber mit Win 7 läuft.


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich red ja nicht nur von Schulen, auch von Betrieben.



1) Welcher Betrieb/Schule kauft denn bitteschön im Einzelhandel, am besten noch bei Amazon ein? Schulen und Unternehmen nutzen andere Lizenzen, die auch andere Preise haben(evtl. nach Größe auch Volumenlizenzen). Kleine Unternehmen nutzen eben OEM-Lizenzen die beim Gerät beiliegen.

2) Auf XP kaufen nur noch Unternehmen, die es noch im Einsatz haben und aus Hardware/Software-Gründen noch nicht migrieren wollen/können. Ansonsten wird niemand der bei Verstand ist auf ein veraltetes Betriebssystem setzen das demnächst ausläuft und somit keinen Support mehr erhält. Unternehmen müssen da weiter denken und können nicht alle paar Jahre auf ein anderes Betriebssystem umsteigen. 

3) Für ein Unternehmen(ab einer gewissen Größe) macht es keinen Unterschied ob sie 10&#8364; oder 50&#8364; mehr zahlen, wird eh alles abgeschrieben.





Arosk schrieb:


> Tja aufjedenfall arbeitet die Weltweit führende Firma (in der Branche) in der ich arbeite noch hauptsächlich mit XP. Wahrscheinlich auch weil Novell nicht ganz sauber mit Win 7 läuft.


Wie gesagt Unternehmen die es bereits einsetzen werden nicht leichtfertig von heute auf morgen migrieren, aber ihr werdet sicherlich nicht wegen den Lizenzkosten bei XP bleiben.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch weil Novell nicht ganz sauber mit Win 7 läuft.


And there you have it. Weißt du eigentlich wie hoch der administrative Aufwand ist so ne ganze Heerschar von Rechnern umzurüsten? Weniger die Installation, es ist vor allem ne Sache der Netzwerkintegration, der Rechtevergabe und der Bereitstellung der Software. Solange es keinen triftigen Grund gibt(bspw. Supportunterstützung seitens MS läuft aus) wird keiner wechseln, weil das oft mit genutzter Software problematisch wird (die aus so ziemlich den gleichen Gründen ähnlich alt ist) und der Aufwand enorm ist, auch finanzieller Art. Du unterschätzt anscheinend extrem, was es bedeutet solche großen Netzwerke mit dutzenden Rechnern zu administrieren. Du kannst nicht einfach n anderes OS aufspielen, wie du es mit deinem Home-PC machst.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Gut gut ich habs verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja aufjedenfall arbeitet die Weltweit führende Firma (in der Branche) in der ich arbeite noch hauptsächlich mit XP. Wahrscheinlich auch weil Novell nicht ganz sauber mit Win 7 läuft.



Vielleicht weil Novell veralteter Müll ist?

In was welweit führend? Mein Arbeitslaptop hat auch noch XP, das ist aber schon über 3 Jahre alt und ich hatte bis jetzt keine Zeit dafür es mal neu aufzusetzen, sonst wäre auch schon lange Win7 drauf, da es Zeit wird dass das alte XP endlich mal verschwindet.

Dass große Firmen immer noch mit XP arbeiten hängt hauptsächlich damit zusammen das Abschreibungsfristen beachtet werden müssen und eben an die 50000 PCs nicht in einem Tag mit neuen Clients ersetzt werden können, ganz zu schweigen davon das es nicht einfach ist den alten Novell Müll loszuwerden und die Infrastruktur gleichzeitig upzugraden ohne das die User davon mehr als nötig beeinträchtigt werden und für eine Übergangszeit die kompatibilität zu den alten und neuen Systemen gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

http://www.ekato.com/ falls dies nicht als Werbung zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

will jemand mit mir ein sc2 team auf machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich will gewinnen, nicht verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

du hast mich verletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

*smilie unterstreich*


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber mal im ernst aller anfang ist schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Haha ich hab grad WM Player auf Shuffle gestellt... nach dem ersten Lied war 2 Min Pause... war wohl schwer ein Lied aus 7,7k auszusuchen.

Das scheint verdammt schwer zu sein, 60% CPU Auslastung während der Zeit.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Haha ich hab grad WM Player auf Shuffle gestellt... nach dem ersten Lied war 2 Min Pause... war wohl schwer ein Lied aus 7,7k auszusuchen.
> 
> Das scheint verdammt schwer zu sein, 60% CPU Auslastung während der Zeit.



Komisch mein Winamp macht bei 33,3k und Random keine Pausen zwischen den Liedern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Liegt daran das ich eben die Lieder erst reingemacht hab.

Außerdem könnte ich soviele garnicht drauf haben, hab meine ja mit 1440 kbps laufen.


----------



## Shefanix (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Komisch mein Winamp macht bei 33,3k und Random keine Pausen zwischen den Liedern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



33,3k Lieder? Was zur Hölle hast du so viel Musik auf dem PC? oO
Ich hab 438 Lieder auf dem Rechner :X


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegt daran das ich eben die Lieder erst reingemacht hab.
> 
> Außerdem könnte ich soviele garnicht drauf haben, hab meine ja mit 1440 kbps laufen.



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur eine Frage wie groß der Storage (NAS) ist den man hat um die Musik zu lagern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Also ich hab schon ne nette Menge drauf, fast 350 Gigs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Ich hab nun was, was Ihr nicht habt. Muhahaa (:

Spass. iPad ist gekommen!


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Wurde aber auch Zeit :>



Lilith schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab 750 für normal und ne externe 750er für Musik, wobei die 7,7k die ich aufm Rechner hab alle Mp3 sind, die mit der besseren Quali sind auf der externen.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wurde aber auch Zeit :>



Wie du meinen? ;P

Das ich es noch zu meiner Apple Sammlung dazu haben muesste oder die Lieferung?


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie du meinen? ;P
> 
> Das ich es noch zu meiner Apple Sammlung dazu haben muesste oder die Lieferung?



Die Lieferung... und das andere auch denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mit Stolz behaupten das ich nix von Apple habe... OH WAIT... Hab noch einen uralt 15 Zoll LCD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab nun was, was Ihr nicht habt. Muhahaa (:
> 
> Spass. iPad ist gekommen!



gratz. Meine Meinung zu dem Ding bleibt zwar die gleiche, aber ich wünsch dir dennoch viel Spaß damit. Einerseits find ich die Idee ja recht reizvoll, besonders wo Apples Multitouch Technologie so gut ist, andererseits würde ich mich wohl daran stören dauerhaft 1,3kg in der Hand halten zu müssen wenn man nicht grad nen Dock kauft. Wobei ich iPad-Docks irgendwie nix abgewinnen kann. Da bleib ich lieber bei der Hardwaretastatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw Sora kennst du nen einfach zu konfigurierenden IRC Client für OS X? Hauptsache ich komm damit ins Quakenet und muss mich nicht erst durch 140545 Menues hangeln, wenn ich das Ding aufmach. Sowas wie nnScript wär gut. Weniger Funktionsumfang wär auch nicht so wild.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Irc Client für OS X?

http://colloquy.info/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Stolz behaupten das ich nix von Apple habe... OH WAIT... Hab noch einen uralt 15 Zoll LCD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab auch nix von Apple. Dafür kann ich mir im Gegensatz zu anderen für das geld Essen kaufen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2010)

_Grzi Sora - kleinen Test per PM plx? :-)_


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

ARGH mein WM STUCKT BEI <.<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DnVUMBTGO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

will niemand sc2 oder mw2 zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Irc Client für OS X?
> 
> http://colloquy.info/


Brauchbar, wenns jetzt noch ne scriptmöglichkeit gäbe mit dem ich mich automatisch authen kann wär ich zufrieden. :S


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich das fixen kann das WMPlayer immer ewig brauch um zu shuffeln? Heißt es dauert ewig bis er das nächste Lied abspielt.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Dickes GZ Sora! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du den Test nur per PM machst bitte auch an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2010)

Mist teurer als ich erwartet hätte -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dropz schrieb:


> will niemand sc2 oder mw2 zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ein Game könnten wir schon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-->Regnor


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich das fixen kann das WMPlayer immer ewig brauch um zu shuffeln? Heißt es dauert ewig bis er das nächste Lied abspielt.



Nimm halt WinAmp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nimm halt WinAmp.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Ich werde es denke mal hier ins Forum , also hier in Thread ein Review machen und noch zu einem bestimmtes Produkt. Das bleibt aber vorerst noch Geheim (:

Da es bei euch schon viertel vor 10 ist. Kann es sein, dass ich ein ''Testbericht'' (kleinen) erst gegen Nacht's posten werde.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gespannt, auf beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Ich will dich ja nur ungern von deinem neuen Spielzeug abhalten: 
Du meintest ja ihr betreibt zuhause sowohl Macs als auch Windows PCs. Hast dus hinbekommen, dass man auf beiden Geräten jeweils aufs andere zugreifen kann?


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Dito :-)_


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaahr ich bin heute sooft wie noch nie gerageuqitted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal welches game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob sc2 oder mw2 nach jeder runde kommt der rquit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Grad mal nen Softwareupdate drüberjagen, das MacBook war von der Software Stand 20.5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt 1,19GB. :S


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Grad mal nen Softwareupdate drüberjagen, das MacBook war von der Software Stand 20.5.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gleicht nem WoW Patch. Nur das es bei Blizzard nie klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dropz, geragequittet bin ihc bei SC2 noch nie, wütend wenn man verliert ist man eigentlich immer, auch wenns nur minimal ist, verlieren tut glaube ich keiner gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also einfach weiter spielen und es wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora, Tragic Macpad ? ähhh Magic Trackpad ? ^^ Oder was gibts sonst noch ? Mouse ? ne, Tastatur ? auch net denke ich, iFrisbee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich bin nur mal ragegequittet weil mein Mate geflamed hat ohne Ende das ich gegen einen Rush von 3 Spielern nichts machen konnte, da mußte ich erst mal ausm TS und Pause machen.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Gleicht nem WoW Patch. Nur das es bei Blizzard nie klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im 2vs2 quitte ich andauernd weil ich einfach keine erfahrung hab aber auch keinen partner und mit random machts das i wie nicht soo spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spielt i wer zerg?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> im 2vs2 quitte ich andauernd weil ich einfach keine erfahrung hab aber auch keinen partner und mit random machts das i wie nicht soo spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich spiele Zerg und Protoss, mehr Protoss, komme aber mit beidem klar.

Von mir aus können wir morgen zocken, können aber auch 4vs4 machen. Erzi, sein Kumpel, dann du, und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Ts klappt das gut.

Edit:
Ich würde auch nie 2vs2/3vs3/4vs4 random spielen, weil man eh immer nur Naps im Team hat, entweder haben die immer den Überplan der nur nie klappt und die flamen dich, oder du hast keinen Plan und damit trotzdem mehr Skill als dein ganzes Team zusammen.

Entweder 1vs1 oder Jeder gegen Jeden.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Stop quitting, keep tryin'.
Update gleich fertig und dann werd ich mich an das Mysterium Windows und Mac im gleichen Netzwerk machen. :S


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich spiel Protoss, aber aktuell mehr Terraner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja ich spiele Zerg und Protoss, mehr Protoss, komme aber mit beidem klar.
> 
> Von mir aus können wir morgen zocken, können aber auch 4vs4 machen. Erzi, sein Kumpel, dann du, und ich
> 
> ...



was sind so deine bos?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab im forum nichts gefunden zumindest nicht zum 2vs2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich spiel Protoss, aber aktuell mehr Terraner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



STOP IT!

Ne im erst, Terraner macht mir z.B. garkeinen Spaß, einmal finde ich die zu "langweilig" so standard halt, paar gammlige Menschen die Fabriken bauen, da sind Protoss und Zergs kewler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber als Terraner darf man sich ebend einige Fehler mehr erlauben als, als andere Rasse.

Und Sie sind OP.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Hab letztens mal 2v2 Coop Random gespielt und der flamed mich weil er es nicht schafft EINE EINHEIT zu produzieren bis der PC angreift... und ich schick meine sicher nicht in den Tod :O



Nebola schrieb:


> STOP IT!
> 
> Ne im erst, Terraner macht mir z.B. garkeinen Spaß, einmal finde ich die zu "langweilig" so standard halt, paar gammlige Menschen die Fabriken bauen, da sind Protoss und Zergs kewler
> 
> ...



Marines, Schild + Stimpack + 3 getecht + Medicvacs = Uberpwnge!


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

moin leute,

Wisst ihr wie ich meinen Browserverlauf endlich mal löschen kann? Auf Internetoptionen und dann löschen geht er einfach nicht weg.
Es gibt ja einen Ordner, wo das gespeichert wird, den wollte ich manuell löschen. Nur leider finde ich ihn nicht.

Ich nutze Win7 und den IE8(ich weiß^^).

Denke hardware ist nicht von nöten.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Benutz CCleaner.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab letztens mal 2v2 Coop Random gespielt und der flamed mich weil er es nicht schafft EINE EINHEIT zu produzieren bis der PC angreift... und ich schick meine sicher nicht in den Tod :O
> 
> 
> 
> Marines, Schild + Stimpack + 3 getecht + Medicvacs = Uberpwnge!


Nope.
Marines + Marauder + Stimpack + Medivac = win

Schild und 3 Tech brauchst ja net mal. Alleine schon weil sich der Schaden von Marodeuren mit Stimpack verdreifacht. Lächerlich sowas.



Arosk schrieb:


> Benutz CCleaner.


qft.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Nope.
> Marines + Marauder + Stimpack + Medivac = win
> 
> Schild und 3 Tech brauchst ja net mal. Alleine schon weil sich der Schaden von Marodeuren mit Stimpack verdreifacht. Lächerlich sowas.



Stimmt, aber wenn man eh schon alles rulet kann man auch in das Schild investieren ^^


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Bis du das alles hochgetecht hat steht der Toss mit nem Rudel Colossi vor deiner Haustüre und lacht sich einen, wenn Unmengen von Marines verglühen. Nebos Build ist da schon deutlich effektiver, auch weil schneller zu bauen/zu techen und etwas vielseitiger.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, das versuch ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis jetzt immer nur in Massen von Marines und Panzern investiert.

Btw, schonmal gegen "Sehr leicht" KI gespielt? Gehst mit 5 Einheiten bei ihm in die Base > Spieler 2: GG > "Spieler 2 möchte sich ergeben"


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

Hab CCleaner benutzt und es ist NICHT weg. Weiß einer denn wo dieser temporäre Ordner ist?


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Schon mal 3vs3 mit Erzi und seinem Kollegen gespielt gegen 3 Terraner ? 

Ist schon witzig wenn man mit Mutas über die Base fliegt die vor Marines überquillt. 

Und das bei 3 Gegnern. Aber Erzi hat sie mit 14 oder mehr Kollossen gepwnt.




Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Hab CCleaner benutzt und es ist NICHT weg. Weiß einer denn wo dieser temporäre Ordner ist?



Was genau, oder wo willst du es weg haben ? In einem Suchen Feld oder so ?


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

c:\users\name\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, das versuch ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Marines und Panzer sind ne sehr effektive Kombination. Allerdings auch nicht gegen alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt halt immer auf die Taktiken des Gegners an.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

IN dem IE8 stehen einmal die eingegebenen Adressen und der "Verlauf". Und in dem Verlauf ist halt jede einzelne Adresse aufgelistet. z.B. Google.com/ und dann Google.com/hallo und so weiter. Und die lassen sich einfach nicht mehr löschen, ich meine nicht das Google Suchfeld.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Marines und Panzer sind ne sehr effektive Kombination. Allerdings auch nicht gegen alles.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wenn jetzt Tonnen an Luft ankommt sind die Panzer Hundefutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maxiking456 schrieb:


> IN dem IE8 stehen einmal die eingegebenen Adressen und der "Verlauf". Und in dem Verlauf ist halt jede einzelne Adresse aufgelistet. z.B. Google.com/ und dann Google.com/hallo und so weiter. Und die lassen sich einfach nicht mehr löschen, ich meine nicht das Google Suchfeld.



c:\users\name\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Naja nimm Chrome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, wüsste gerade leider nix dagegen.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ansonsten versuch mal in die Internetoptionen zu gehen und den Verlauf dort löschen.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Added mich mal SC, hab nur 3 Kontakte und davon sind 2 Stück vom 3er Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFS Doppelpost, warum wird hier auch so wenig geschrieben :<


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> IN dem IE8 stehen einmal die eingegebenen Adressen und der "Verlauf". Und in dem Verlauf ist halt jede einzelne Adresse aufgelistet. z.B. Google.com/ und dann Google.com/hallo und so weiter. Und die lassen sich einfach nicht mehr löschen, ich meine nicht das Google Suchfeld.



Musst du vor Mutti verstecken, dass du dir pr0n reingezogen hast oder was is los? :S

btw endlich alle Updates abgeschlossen(kamen direkt nochmal 180mb oderso hinterher :S), jetz müsst ich mich mal ans Mysterium Mac + Win in einem Netzwerk wagen... :S


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Musst du vor Mutti verstecken, dass du dir pr0n reingezogen hast oder was is los? :S



Was glaubst du was ich mit Suchfeld meinte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> c:\users\name\appdata\local\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files




Gibt es bei mir nicht...... aber unter /microsoft/internet explorer/recovery sind etliche zahlen-daten--- Sind die das?


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

ordneroptionen > geschütze systemdateien ausblenden (empfohlen) > haken weg, dann isses da.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

ok , kann ich da ohne Bedenken alles löschen oder müssen da Sachen erhalten bleiben?

@arosk danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

normalerweise alles, index kann man sowieso nicht löschen.


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

Ist immer noch nicht weg. Ich verzweifel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

LOL, hab gerade ne Riesenfliege aus meine Gehäuse entlassen.... weis zwar net wie die dort Lebendig rein gekommen ist... Oo


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Ich hätte ja dann den Lüfter voll aufgedreht der an schnellsten dreht und die Fliege dann da rein gedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre bei meiner Toxic sicherlich gut gekommen. Einfach mal den Lüfter auf 100% was ca. 4500rpm sind. :S


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. August 2010)

Hab mal alles Mögliche gegoogelt und da stand man muss "Autovervollständigen" ausmachen.
Wo finde ich das?


----------



## Erz1 (10. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Und das bei 3 Gegnern. Aber Erzi hat sie mit 14 oder mehr Kollossen gepwnt.



Das war witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem pumpe ich davor ~20 Bersis mind. ; musst mal das Replay anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen kommt Besuch.. von Verwandtschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung, hier surft niemand mit IE.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja dann den Lüfter voll aufgedreht der an schnellsten dreht und die Fliege dann da rein gedrückt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich Probiert die Blöde fliege... ^^ nun ja paar mal ist sie gegen den Lüfter geknallt, aber tot was sie dann immer noch ned, hab dann Gehäuse Seite aufgemacht und sie raus gelassen.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. August 2010)

Ich hab mal ein bild gemacht, von dem was ich weghaben will. Das was unter "Verlauf" steht.
Mittlerweile hab ich mir dann auch Firefox zugelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum ist daneben mein Desktop nochmal ohne symbole? oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

oO ich möchte mir gerade Sony Vegas 9 installieren,doch nachdem ich das setup gestartet hab steht da,dass es bereits installiert wurde...owbowlh das nicht simmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am suchen wo etwas ähnliches oder so so sein könnte aber es gibt einfach nichts auf meinem rechner könnt ihr mir vllt helfen oder tipps geben wir ich das vllt finde?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. August 2010)

Ich kann den IE8 auch einfach löschen oder?


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

jemand lust auf 2vs2 in sc oder auf mw2?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Ich kann den IE8 auch einfach löschen oder?


Ne der ist Fest im System Drin.... kannst aber einen anderen Browser Benutzen... Mein Tipp "Google Chrome"


----------



## Kaldreth (11. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne der ist Fest im System Drin.... kannst aber einen anderen Browser Benutzen... Mein Tipp "Google Chrome"



Ne er hat nen Problem mit seinem Verlauf keine Ahnung deshalb will er ihn löschen! Btw mein Tipp Opera


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Warum Opera ?


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

wie kann ich bei sc2 insichbare einheiten aufdecken?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. August 2010)

Detektoren, das steht bei.,
Bei Protoss sind es Protoenkanonen oder Beobachter, bei Terraner Raven oder Raketentürme, bei Zerg sind es .. öhm. diese Weiterwentwicklung von den Overlords und diese Sporenkrabbler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW, Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Mit Einheiten wo "Detektor" dran steht.

Bei Protoss: Beobachter, Photonenkanone 
Zerg: Das Stachelkrabler Bendant glaube ich, das Ding das Lufteinheiten abschießen kann. Overseer (gemorphter Overlord)
Terraner: den Scan der Base, Raven, Ich glaube Raketen Turm oder so.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich wurde gerade von einem terra mit ca 2 oder 3 unsichtbaren airunits gepwnt weil ich net wusste,wie ich aufdecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Banshees, die sind auch Scheiße, gefühlt 5 Minuten Unsichtbar.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Banshees, die sind auch Scheiße, gefühlt 5 Minuten Unsichtbar.



Bei dir ist auch alles schlecht was du nicht besiegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei dir ist auch alles schlecht was du nicht besiegst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist es doch bei jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin schon wieder richtig frusitriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wenn der gegner richtig spielt dann macht es mir richtig spaß und ich gewinne auch einige spiele aber wenn dann-wie so oft- ein terra kommt der nichts tut außer marines pumpen dann ist das schon wieder ein fastragequitinc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist es doch bei jedem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich kenn das halt nicht, da seit meinen Anfangszeiten kein Rush mehr durchkommt. Und ich bau keine Massen an Terranern sondern anfangs nur 4-5 Stk und stell die hinter meiner Mauer auf.
Das einzige was mich an denen nervt ist dass die Gebäude mobil sind; hat man den Gegner fast besiegt fliegt er einfach mit der Basis davon und baut sich irgendwo anders neu auf; wie in einem Spiel gestern, da hatte ich keine Flieger und er setzt sich auf eine Insel...


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja ich kenn das halt nicht, da seit meinen Anfangszeiten kein Rush mehr durchkommt. Und ich bau keine Massen an Terranern sondern anfangs nur 4-5 Stk und stell die hinter meiner Mauer auf.
> Das einzige was mich an denen nervt ist dass die Gebäude mobil sind; hat man den Gegner fast besiegt fliegt er einfach mit der Basis davon und baut sich irgendwo anders neu auf; wie in einem Spiel gestern, da hatte ich keine Flieger und er setzt sich auf eine Insel...



hmm ok aber viele machen das halt und gegen marines ist am anfang irgendwie nichts gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 2marines kann man ja zB nen halben phasengleite pwnen usw oder mit 3-4 medivaks die base rushen und das wars dann auch

Edit: jemand lust auf sc2 oder mw2 ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei dir ist auch alles schlecht was du nicht besiegst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei er nicht ganz unrecht hat, die zeitliche Begrenzung kann man in die Tonne kloppen, da einfach deine Wirtschaft schon down ist, un nun komm mir nicht: Baut doch ein Protonenkanonen oder Beobachter da hin ; die Terraner müssen nur einen Raketenturm in ihren Eingang stellen und schon kommt da kein Dunkler Templer mehr durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Bei dir ist auch alles schlecht was du nicht besiegst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das Problem ist nur der Vanish, meine Stalker können die locker runter holen, aber so schnell wie manche Terraner Ihr Banshees haben und meine Eco zerlegen, ist echt krank.

Wenn du gerade 4 Stalker hast, auf einmal siehst du wie deine Eco tot ist, yay.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist nur der Vanish, meine Stalker können die locker runter holen, aber so schnell wie manche Terraner Ihr Banshees haben und meine Eco zerlegen, ist echt krank.
> 
> Wenn du gerade 4 Stalker hast, auf einmal siehst du wie deine Eco tot ist, yay.



was sind banshees?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind das diese unsichbaren flugzeuge mit den propellern an der seite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja...die haben mich ebend gepwnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Ja, dass sind Sie.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja, dass sind Sie.



ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 äähm weiß jemand von euch wie man diese guide erfolge bekommt zB für das panda-space-marine bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. August 2010)

Ist es bei FF4 B2 normal, dass neue Tabs automatisch neue Fenster in Win7 sind?
Also unten in der Taskbar beim Overflow...

btw:
hab mir mal SC2 geleistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (11. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ist es bei FF4 B2 normal, dass neue Tabs automatisch neue Fenster in Win7 sind?
> Also unten in der Taskbar beim Overflow...
> 
> btw:
> ...



hmm FF4 noch nicht getestet 

hast mal in den Einstellungen geschaut bei Tabs


----------



## Kaldreth (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Warum Opera ?



Warum nicht? Ist allemal besser als der IE und irgendwie fand ich die letzten FF Versionen lahm. Und naja von Chrome halt ich nicht besonders viel! 



Niranda schrieb:


> Ist es bei FF4 B2 normal, dass neue Tabs automatisch neue Fenster in Win7 sind?
> Also unten in der Taskbar beim Overflow...



Ja ist bei mir auch so! Sehr verwirrend allerdings kann man dann mit mouseover direkt zu dem gewünschten Tab springen!


----------



## Niranda (11. August 2010)

ich hab dich extra tabs, damit ich keine fenster habe. jetzt verbinden die tabs als fenster... wtf ey -.-

nagut bei vielen fenstern mit vielen tabs vllt nützlich, allerdings procct das dan n nicht so gut mit windows 7 taskbar >_> weil man dann nur noch ne liste hat und keine vorschaubildchen mehr.

Am meisten stört mich die Statusbar. so wie in chrome ist das eig perfekt - nur da, wenn mans brauch (links, laden etc)


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. August 2010)

Ich finde den IE8 von der optik her, eig garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist allemal besser als der IE und irgendwie fand ich die letzten FF Versionen lahm. Und naja von Chrome halt ich nicht besonders viel!



Wegen Surfgeschwindigkeit von FF weg? Ok, ging mir auch so.
Aber dann zu Opera? Dasn ziemliches Downgrade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir Chrome nicht zusagt schau dir mal Safari an, das wäre auch Webkit 2.0. Oder SRWare Iron. Der basiert auch auf Webkit und verzichtet auf sämtliche unternehmensspezifischen Dreck. Ist also quasi ein bereinigter Chrome. Selbstverständlich Freeware.


----------



## Independent (11. August 2010)

Chrome ist Top!


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

FF lädt bei mir die Pages am schnellsten. Chrome gefällt mir das Design nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2010)

FF ist arsch langsam wenn man siche Chrome gewohnt ist.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Kb auf die FF Addons zu verzichten nur damit die Seiten 50 ms schneller laden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2010)

Die Guten FF Addons gibt es auch schon lange für Google Chrome..


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Jo. AdBlock bspw.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Schau ich morgen mal.

Btw 2v2 Platin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schau ich morgen mal.
> 
> Btw 2v2 Platin
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid, wir haben ein Spiel absichtlich verloren um ja nicht da hin zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Egal Rang 1 kommt, Lame Taktik ftw!


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Wenn dir das Design nicht zusagt: googlechromeforums.com oder deviantart. Da gibts einiges.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Kennt jemand bei sc2 dieses szenario mit den spezialeinheiten der terra? ich glaube es ist das 4 und ich komme damit überhaupt net klar kann mir wer tipps geben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2010)

So konnte das iPad gestern ausgiebig testen und das sogenannte ''geheime Produkt'' auch (:

Werde jetzt mal ein kleines Review dazuschreiben und dann hier posten. Da Ich morgen neues Internet bekomme. Mach ich es lieber jetzt, da man ja nie weiss wie die Jungs so arbeiten. Wobei Ich noch Internet haette ueber das 3G Netz... wie auch immeeeer.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

lol grad gegen jemand im 1v1 gewonnen der 10 games hintereinander in der platin 1v1 gewonnen hat, natürlich nicht gewertet > Will sich als Protoss bei mir einbauen und ich zerleg ihn von hinten xD

http://rapidshare.com/files/412356007/Tal_von_Agria.SC2Replay


----------



## Niranda (11. August 2010)

mafia 2 ist schön buggy -.-
in der Demo im Haus fängt man PC an zu laggen.. laut banchmark und alles auf Ultra+++-1+1000xyz ~70fps durchschnitt.
sterbe ich im haus und der spawnt neu, geht es für 3min, dann ist wieder laggparty angesagt... draußen überhaupt nicht o_O"

Naja, mal das beste hoffen, freu mich drauf und wäre schade, wenns nicht ordentlich läuft -.- <:


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Ich bin so brilliant! Operation Connecting Mac OS X 10.6 to Windows 7 is a great success! Endlich meine ganze Musik rüberkopieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw iTunes ist auf Mac gar nicht mal so übel. Wenn ich dran denk, was für ne Katastrophe das Ding auf Windows ist... :S
Genial sind mal die Radiosender, hör grad irgendnen karibischen Raggae Sender. Nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2010)

Armes iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und ja.. iTunes auf Mac ist wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Naja war eher nen Fail das du deine ganze Armee in die Kanonen geschickt hast. Ich hätte noch 2-3 Dropships gebaut und dann direkt zu Ihm.

Aber naja, Terraner halt, war klar das du gewinnst.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Naja war eher nen Fail das du deine ganze Armee in die Kanonen geschickt hast. Ich hätte noch 2-3 Dropships gebaut und dann direkt zu Ihm.
> 
> Aber naja, Terraner halt, war klar das du gewinnst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich teste auch mal terra für mein 1on1 rating


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2010)

Tja, das gute iPad. Nach langer Lieferzeit ist es nun endlich angekommen.


Was soll man da noch dazusagen. Es gibt schon etliche Testberichte zum iPad, von daher werde Ich meine kleine persoenliche Kritik abgeben. 

Fangen wir einfach mal bei der Verpackung an. Entspricht dem natuerlichen Apple Stil.
Das Produkt selbst ist in der originalen Groesse auf der Verpackung gedruckt und im weissen Design gehalten. 
Von dem Lieferumfang war ich etwas entaeuscht. Kein Mikrofasertuch zum abwischen des Displays und keine Kopfhörer. 
Ansonsten war das iPad selbst enthalten, Power Adapter fuer die Steckdose, Bedienungsanleitungen und das war's auch schon.

Dann kommen wir auch zum Hauptteil. Das iPad selbst. Es ist doch immer ein ganz anderes Gefuehl wenn man sein eigenes gekauftes Produkt in der Hand halten kann, als in einem Apple Store oder beim Media Markt, wo auch immer.
Von der Groesse war ich ziemlich ueberrascht. 
Anfangs war es extrem ungewohnt und umstaendlich das iPad in der Hand zu halten und es zu bedienen. Doch nach kurzem hin und her, drehen und allem. Hat man die richtige Haltung herausgefunden und laesst sich super bedienen.


Da es sich um ein iPad 3G mit 32GB Speicher handelt, habe ich zunaechst versucht das iPad mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Sowohl ueber das 3G Netz als auch ueber mein privates Heimnetzwerk. Alles super geklappt.

Das surfen macht wirklich Spass. Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass ich jetzt jeden Morgen mein iPad nutzen werde um das Forum zu besuchen, Websiten aufzurufen und die neusten New's zu lesen. Denn die Seiten werden in einer sehr lesbaren und tollen Groesse dargestellt. Nichts zu klein, verschoben oder zu gross. 

Vom Display selbst war ich sehr beeindruckt. Es ist nicht so scharf wie das Retina Display vom iPhone 4, macht aber ein extrem guten Eindruck. Nachdem Ich mein iPad mit iTunes verbunden habe. Gab es auch testweise gleich einen HD Film und es sehr super aus.
Zugleich habe Ich die integrierten Lautsprecher getestet und haben einen besseren Klang als die vom iPhone. Lautstaerke auf dem gleichen Niveau, aber vom Klang besser.

Ansonsten gibt's nicht viel zu sagen. Ausser das Ich jetzt zu den negativen Nachteilen komme. Als ich das iPad mit iTunes verbunden habe. Habe Ich auch gleich meine App's synchronisiert und hier kommt das Problem. Die Groesse.

Viele App's entsprechen nicht dem Format welches das iPad hat. Zwar hat man unten rechts in der Ecke einen Knopf (2x) bei dem man das App vergroessern kann. Nur wie schaut's aus? Wie hingeschi.. und hingekac..


Sowohl fehlt das App: Wetter
Glaub das ist schon vielen aufgefallen, wieso es nicht da ist. Ist mir sehr verwunderlich, da Ich es eigentlich immer gerne auf meinem iPhone genutzt habe. Vielleicht weiss ja jemand wieso. 

Etwas weitere Nachteile kann ich derzeit noch nicht auflisten, weil Ich das iPad noch nicht ausserhalb genutzt habe. Zum Beispiel: Das stark spiegelende Display oder das Ueberhitzungsproblem. Ich werd's testen und dann ggf. nochmals dazu schreiben.

Vorweg war's das auch erstmal. Falls jemand Fragen hat, kann er sich gerne melden.

Falls irgendwelche grammatikalischen Fehler vorliegen, entschuldige Ich mich dafuer. Da ich zurzeit nicht viel Zeit habe und es gerade ''schnell'' geschrieben habe.


Danke!


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2010)

.... sent from your iPad? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Hör mir auf mit spiegelnden Displays. Das ist ja auch auf meinen MacBook ziemlich nervig, aber was solls. Es ist billiger für die Hersteller, also werden matte Displays weggelassen. In dieser Hinsicht muss man Apple schon fast lohnen, dass wenn man ein MacBook (oder MacBook Pro) ordert man auch nen mattes Display wählen kann. Auch wenns Aufpreis kostet. Aber besser als gar kein mattes Display... :S


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2010)

Mein MacBook Pro hat ein mattes Display und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kann es einfach nicht haben, wenn irgendetwas drin spiegelt (:

@EspCap

Nein, nichts vom iPad. Der lange Text waere fuer mich eine Qual gewesen. So schnell und gut, kann ich zurzeit noch nicht auf dem iPad tippen!


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen mac book und mac book pro?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Aluminium statt Polycabonat Uni Body, beleuchtete Tastatur, 2GB RAM mehr, SD-Card Reader und 150€ im Preis. Imo n recht gutes Angebot für den gebotenen Mehrwert zugunsten des MB Pro.


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2010)

Wäää ich wurde jetzt schon 2 mal von den Protoss gerusht...warum sind die so (§$"§$ imba!?!111 Imma muss ich gegen so unfaire Noobs spielen die einfach nur so gewinnen....

...ne moment ich kann ja verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wäää ich wurde jetzt schon 2 mal von den Protoss gerusht...warum sind die so (§{:content:}quot;§$ imba!?!111 Imma muss ich gegen so unfaire Noobs spielen die einfach nur so gewinnen....
> 
> ...ne moment ich kann ja verlieren
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wäää ich wurde jetzt schon 2 mal von den Protoss gerusht...warum sind die so (§{:content:}quot;§$ imba!?!111 Imma muss ich gegen so unfaire Noobs spielen die einfach nur so gewinnen....
> 
> ...ne moment ich kann ja verlieren
> 
> ...



Du hast als Terraner verloren ?

Das sollte mir zudenken geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Ich sollte aufhören so viel mit dem MacBook zu surfen, sonst mutiere ich noch zum Applefreak. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unfassbar wie gut das Touchpad ist. Hätte nie damit gerechnet damit nach so kurzer Zeit so gut kar zu kommen. Das Multi-Touch Zeugs ist echt nice, besonders scrollen istn Traum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich sollte aufhören so viel mit dem MacBook zu surfen, sonst mutiere ich noch zum Applefreak.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was glaubst du warum so viele das Trackpad so gut finden ? Es ist das gleiche nur in groß fürn Pc (also iMac) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann halt super Steuerungen machen, halt auch viele Multitouch Befehle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Cheater gibts auch schon bei SC. Phasengleiter kommen rein 3 Stück, 2 Sekunden auf Base gefeuert PUTT... Wtf? Die waren 0 getecht und es waren garantiert nur 3 ...


----------



## Rethelion (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Du hast als Terraner verloren ?
> 
> Das sollte mir zudenken geben
> 
> ...



Ich will damit nur sagen, dass jeder gegen jeden gewinnen kann. Kyra hat im HWLuxx glaub ich mal ein Video gepostet das einen 2h-Kampf zwischen Zerg und Terraner in der ESL zeigt; Zerg hat gewonnen.

Gerade eben hat ein Protoss versucht mich mit Türmen einzumauern und mir schon ziemlich viel zerstört, also bin ich mit den WBFs und meinen Gebäuden in seine Basis und hab die auseinander genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und irgendwie bin ich jetzt auf Rang1 Silber gelandet Oo


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2010)

Der Grund für die glossy-Displays ist eher, dass das Bild dadurch besser und kontrastreicher wird, als wenn man eine Matte Diffusionsscheibe davor hängt. 
Ich finde auch, dass das Glas deutlich edler aussieht. Klar, es spiegelt wie Sau. Aber trotzdem würde ich mir kein mattes MacBook kaufen...


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was glaubst du warum so viele das Trackpad so gut finden ? Es ist das gleiche nur in groß fürn Pc (also iMac)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


m

Vom technischen her schon, allerdings ist ne Maus schon noch genauer. Für Mobilgeräte ists aber echt gut. Wobei ich klar sagen muss, dass Apple tatsächlich das erste Touchpad geschaffen hat dass mich überzeugt hat. Wenn ich an die Anfänge denke ohne Multi-Touch-Gesten mit wabbligen Folien die bei jeder Mauszeigerbewegung nachgegeben haben, extrem klein waren und deutlich ungenauer als heutige Pads. Gibt mittlerweile einige gute Pads, aber an Apples Trackpad in den MacBooks und MacBook Pros kommt imo aktuell niemand ran, weder bei der Materialanmutung noch bei den Funktionen. Multi-Touch können viele, aber imo alles nur rudimentär wo du mit den MacBooks nicht nur extrem gemütlich scrollen kannst, sondern auch andere praktische Gesten wie Webseiten-Navigation, Bildschirm-Zoom oder App-Switch hast. Gefällt mir, unerwarteterweise, sehr gut.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Cheater gibts auch schon bei SC. Phasengleiter kommen rein 3 Stück, 2 Sekunden auf Base gefeuert PUTT... Wtf? Die waren 0 getecht und es waren garantiert nur 3 ...



Es gibt glaube ich nur eine Art Maphack, also du siehst alles auf der Karte wie im Replay brauchst dem entsprechend auch nicht scouten.

Aber die können sich vorher auch aufgeladen haben, dann mit max Kraft pew pew.

Edit:
@ Kyra, Klar ne Maus ist an sich genauer, aber wenn jmd z.B. viel auf Reisen ist, der wird bestimmt genauer mit dem Pad arbeiten als mit der Maus.

Rein technisch, die Maus, aber kommt immer auf die benutzung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Auch schon aufgefallen, Protoss Mate geht immer in der Nähe ihrerer Base und baut dort auf... und instant kommen 5 Dronen und killen ihn...

BTW, wie Dumm ist es 5 Dronen einer anderen Drone hinterherzuschicken? Machen die Gegner oft und haben trotzdem die Ressourcen um aufzubauen :O


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen eine angeblich vorhandene datei zu finden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn ich sony vegas installieren will sagt mir der rechner es ist schon istalliert aber das ist es NICHT ich hab schon in der suche eingegeben usw usw aber er finde nichts mit vegas nichts mit sony doch er behauptet es immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. August 2010)

Du kannst mal Erzi fragen was einmal bei uns war.

2vs2. Gespawnt sind die Gegner beide unten Links, wir beide oben Rechts. Ich laufe so nach 10 Min ca. nach oben link in die Ecke um zu Exen (Als zerg) Direkt 5 Sekunden später kommen 10 Voids an. wtf.

Aber nicht so nach dem Moto der sucht nach Exen, also fliegt rundrum, er kommt von unten links an, killt mich, fliegt zurück.

Hat man im Replay gesehen. War schon merkwürdig.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/412384557/Monlythgrat.SC2Replay > No Comment


----------



## Dropz (11. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen eine angeblich vorhandene datei zu finden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2010)

Hehe, schaut euch mal den Trailer an, Ridley Scotts MONOPOLY




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lv_OZ6bdvGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


schade das das nur eine Fake ist ^.^


----------



## muehe (11. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36_JGMGL0tM&feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. August 2010)

Wann kommt Kane and Lynch 2 nochmal raus?


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Wann kommt Kane and Lynch 2 nochmal raus?



Am 20. August wenn man amazon trauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. August 2010)

Ich kann es garnicht erwarten. 

Ich fand den ersten teil schon Bombe, bis auf das Zielsystem^^.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2010)

hätte mal ne frage, normale 2.0 stereo Lautsprecher haben ja nur diesen grünen stecker, könnte man z.B ein paar Lautsprecher kaufen und und ein 2.1 Soundsystem so auf ein 4.1 aufstocken, also den stecker in den Platz für die hinteren beiden Lautsprecher stecken. Funktioniert das? Nicht das ich es vorhätte, habja schon so 5.1 nur mal aus interesse ^^


----------



## Shefanix (11. August 2010)

WÜrde glaube ich eher weniger klappen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2010)

hmhh wieso? Sind die Signale für die hinteren beiden anders als für die vorderen beiden? Eigentlich sind es ja auch nur signale für 1 von beiden und verschieden Laut......hmhh müsste man mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... oder einfach Kabel umstecken so das die für die vorderen lautsprecher dann die für die hinten sind und umgekehrt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Hehe geht hab den grünen anschluss in den schwarzen und den schwarzen in den grünen gesteckt und jetzt sind die hinteren lautsprecher vorne und umgekehrt

Faszinierend


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

Theoretisch sollte das schon gehen, wenn du quasi 2 mal das gleiche Set hast. Darfst dir halt nur keine normalen Boxen kaufen, da diese keinen Verstärker haben ohne den gar nix geht. Bei PC-Boxen ist der immer in einer der Boxen oder wenn vorhanden im Subwoofer integriert.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. August 2010)

Kommt auf die OnBoard Karte an ob die das kann, bei den meisten Soundkarten geht das, zumindest die ich mal hatte hab schon lange keine extra Soundkarte mehr gekauft. Da musste man dann Quadrofonie einstellen.

Konnte mein alter Verstärker z.B. auch dort konnte man auch 2mal Stereo Boxen anschliessen, entweder für 2 Zimmer mit Stereo oder über Umschalter eben für Quadrofonie in einem Zimmer.

Wobei das meistens dann auch eher Pseudoquadrofonie ist, da ich keine echten 4Spur Aufnahmen hatte. Siehe auch hier http://de.wikipedia....iki/Quadrofonie


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2010)

ich krieg morgen noch ein soundsystem ein kleines stereo 2.1 von logitech (also 2.1 aber trotzdem nur der grüne anschluss) dann probier ich das mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hier
http://www.kmelektro...=47&ArtNr=27447
Zum Musik hörn in meiner couchecke mit Mp3 Player (darum auch nur ein anschluss) , und beim e gitarre spielen brauch ich was was mir laut vorspielt was ich dann falsch nachspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist mein 5.1 das hier 
Mein Link
Zwar lese ich in foren etc immer das solche relativ günstigen so schlecht sind, allerdings hab ich mit meinem (damals 70&#8364 5.1 total klaren sound, und in der Disco oder im Kino klingt es mit deren ultra system ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel besser xD Ich versteht den wirbel nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den dingern klingt es schon so als ob der Bösewicht direkt neben mir steht...


----------



## Kyragan (11. August 2010)

IEKS! Logitech Brüllwürfel!


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. August 2010)

was meinsten damit? Höhen und Tiefen sind meiner Meinung sehr gut ^^nix mit Brüllwürfel
Wenn man das ding sehr Laut aufdreht dann vll. aber ich komme eigentlich nie über ein viertel und das obwohl ich zum beklagen meiner schwester deren zimmer über meinem ist immer Laut Musik höre!


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Also bei den billigen Boxen würde ich nicht viel erwarten, bei den anderen die gehen bestimmt.

Meine Z4 sind super, nix mit Brüllwürfel.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. August 2010)

meine Sind auch super x3 über 100 5sterne bewertungen bei amazon können nicht lügen
jaja Millionen fliegen können nicht irren scheisse schmeckt gut, aber die Boxen sind wirklich in ordnung =D


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Langsam kotzen mich Terraner echt an.

Gerade mit Erzi 2vs2. Lief ansich ganz gut, haben die immer wieder abgewehrt. Dann ging Erzi kaputt. Der Gegner kommt in die base mit 20! Medivacs, ALLE voll mit Marines und Marodeuren, mehr brauchen scheiß Terraner ja nicht.

Ich kill alle. 5 Minuten später das gleiche. Er macht mich komplett platt, habe sogut es ging, Units gepumpt, das geht einfach nicht.

4 Stalker left. Ich laufe rüber, stehen da nochmal genau soviele Einheiten wie gerade in meiner Base sind, Medivacs, Marodeure, Marines, unmengen davon. Das ist doch einfach scheiße.
Erzi und ich müssen mit Protoss auf alles achten, Bersis kosten viel, Stalker auch, Kolosse auch, etc pp. Terraner ? 3 Einheiten bauen = win.

Das muss wirklich gepatcht werden, bald. Alleine schon Stimpack , dass es auch Marodeure betrifft. Ach, 3 facher Schaden ist ja nix.


----------



## Breoal (12. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Langsam kotzen mich Terraner echt an.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube jeder hat seine Hassklasse...
Vorallem dieser Übermässige Zerg-Hype der momentan herrscht...kommt es mir nur so vor oder spielt jeder 2. Zerg?
Was die an Einheiten nachzüchten können ist ja abnormal...diese Inzestviecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und diese abnormal schnelle Gebietskontrolle die man als Zerg hat...
naja, üben üben üben, Taktik umstellen....üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube jeder hat seine Hassklasse...
> ...



Zerg trumpft halt vorallem durch die Masse, und dass Sie diese am schnellsten produzieren können. Das mit dem Exen, ist halt auch normal bei Zerg, wenn du Massen an Units brauchst, brauchste auch viel Rohstoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kommen ja nicht einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir spielt gefühlt jeder 2. Terraner. Zerg gibt es einige weniger.


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

Bis jetzt finde ich es eigentlich ganz ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nebo haste lust auf sc2?


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Nope, bin gleich weg bis um 2.

Hmm, neuerdings bekomme ich solche total "glaubwürdigen" Mails, wie "Du hast vor kurzen Gold handel gemacht, dein Account wird gebannt, logge dich hier ein : ...."

Klar, weil ich seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr wow spiele ^^

Jetzt habe ich sogar ne Mail bekommen, ich hätte Unheil mit meinem Aion Account angerichtet. Gut zu wissen das ich anscheinend einen Aion Account habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Nope, bin gleich weg bis um 2.
> 
> Hmm, neuerdings bekomme ich solche total "glaubwürdigen" Mails, wie "Du hast vor kurzen Gold handel gemacht, dein Account wird gebannt, logge dich hier ein : ...."
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 epicfail


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2010)

_Hm..ich hatte vor Windows bald wieder vom iMac runterzuhauen..jetzt wollt ich mir nen externes BR-Laufwerk zulegen aber es gibt keins was mit OSX funktioniert bzw. kann ich über OSX keine BR´s abspielen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2010)

Helft mir mal bei meiner Entscheidung, wenn ich ein Lian Li V351 kaufe dann passt mir die HD5850 mit dem Setsugen nicht mehr rein.
Soll ich mir jetzt a) einen teuren Prolimatech MK13 kaufen um die HD5850 ins Gehäuse zu bringen oder hole ich mir eine leise GTX460?


----------



## Shefanix (12. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Nope, bin gleich weg bis um 2.
> 
> Hmm, neuerdings bekomme ich solche total "glaubwürdigen" Mails, wie "Du hast vor kurzen Gold handel gemacht, dein Account wird gebannt, logge dich hier ein : ...."
> 
> ...



Ich werd dauernd Ingame angeschrieben, weil ich angeblich mit Gold gehandelt habe, es eine Rücklastschrift oder sonst irgendeinen Müll. So viele Rechtschreibfehler wie das Teilweise drin sind, das ist echt krass :X


----------



## Erz1 (12. August 2010)

Guten Morgäään. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo, das Game war wirklich gestern dumm. Vor allem hatte ich ~12 Kolosse , voll getecht und die werden einfach so weggeballert. Was soll ich da noch bauen? Was anderes ist ja nicht stark gegen Marines, dazu kommen die Medivacs die alles wegheilen und die Kosten, die die Space-Marines haben. Wuhu. 50 Erzi und 1 Vorrat, dazu kommt der Skill das sie schneller schießen und mehr Schaden machen und ein wenig Schaden mehr bekommen (wtf. Deutsch? O_o) - das heilen ja die Medivacs locker weg..

btw. Ich fand die Runde episch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://rapidshare.com/files/412502219/Towern.SC2Replay


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgäään.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst die 20 Medivacs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So jetzt erstmal im Garten Unkraut beseitigen für B-Day von meinem Dad am Samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (12. August 2010)

Wielange dauert das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier regnet das nur..

Achja, die war richtig knapp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

http://rapidshare.com/files/412503477/NICEEEE.SC2Replay


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2010)

ich komm am besten mit den Pros klar...

Erst deffwände basteln und resourcen sammeln, dann mit den lustigen Gleitern alles wegbomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich komm am besten mit den Pros klar...
> 
> Erst deffwände basteln und resourcen sammeln, dann mit den lustigen Gleitern alles wegbomben
> 
> ...



Am Anfang geht das auch noch, wasrte mal ab bis jmd wie Erzi oder ich mit 12Gates kommen und ne Stalker Armee haben ^^


----------



## Niranda (12. August 2010)

Tit.... weiberbonus inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..ich hatte vor Windows bald wieder vom iMac runterzuhauen..jetzt wollt ich mir nen externes BR-Laufwerk zulegen aber es gibt keins was mit OSX funktioniert bzw. kann ich über OSX keine BR´s abspielen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Yep.. das haette Ich dir auch sagen koennen. Doofe Sache. Hoffe Apple macht da bald mal was, weil dann koennte man sich auch ueberlegen. Ob man in den Mac Mini ein Bluray Laufwerk einbauen kann.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Wie kann man Skype diese Audioausblendung auschalten?


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep.. das haette Ich dir auch sagen koennen. Doofe Sache. Hoffe Apple macht da bald mal was, weil dann koennte man sich auch ueberlegen. Ob man in den Mac Mini ein Bluray Laufwerk einbauen kann.



_Naja nicht weiter schlimm - wäre nur ne "günstige" Alternative zu TV+BR-Player gewesen ;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (12. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Helft mir mal bei meiner Entscheidung, wenn ich ein Lian Li V351 kaufe dann passt mir die HD5850 mit dem Setsugen nicht mehr rein.
> Soll ich mir jetzt a) einen teuren Prolimatech MK13 kaufen um die HD5850 ins Gehäuse zu bringen oder hole ich mir eine leise GTX460?



Wait: Warum passt es mit dem schmalen Setsugen nicht, aber mit dem fetten Mk13? Oder gehts um die Höhe? Wie wärs mit nem Gelid Icy Vision, sollte er denn bald erscheinen? Der wäre doch perfekt. Alternativ evtl. Musashi, wobei der glaub ich auch zu hoch ist.

@Sora In den MacMini? Du meinst von Apple aus? Das wäre in der Tat sehr klug gewesen. Selbst kann mans nämlich nicht machen, weil es im freien Handel keine Slot-In BluRay Laufwerke gibt. Zumindest kenne ich keine.


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wait: Warum passt es mit dem schmalen Setsugen nicht, aber mit dem fetten Mk13? Oder gehts um die Höhe? Wie wärs mit nem Gelid Icy Vision, sollte er denn bald erscheinen? Der wäre doch perfekt. Alternativ evtl. Musashi, wobei der glaub ich auch zu hoch ist.



Jup es geht um die Höhe, da wäre nämlich der Festplattenkäfig im Weg und den wollte ich ned rausschneiden.
Mal schaun wie ichs mache...


----------



## Kyragan (12. August 2010)

Wie gesagt schau dir mal den Icy Vision an. Müsste bald erscheinen. Der sollte passen. Sind ja "nur" 2 92er Lüffis drauf.


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Sora In den MacMini? Du meinst von Apple aus? Das wäre in der Tat sehr klug gewesen. Selbst kann mans nämlich nicht machen, weil es im freien Handel keine Slot-In BluRay Laufwerke gibt. Zumindest kenne ich keine.



Ich habe auf Hardwareluxx gelesen, dass es jemand selber in den MacMini eingebaut hat. Glaub nicht das dies Apple tut oder ein Haendler, weil Apple kein BluRay unterstuetzt.


----------



## Kyragan (12. August 2010)

Im Luxx hat das einer hinbekommen? Mir war nicht bewusst, dass es schon BLuRay Slot-In Laufwerke gibt. Dummerweise führt sich durch das Laufwerk der ganze MacMini ad absurdum, weil bspw. iTunes kein BluRay abspielt bzw. es afaik unter OS X gar nicht möglich ist. Dann müsste man Windows 7 per Bootcamp installieren, ziemlich sinnlos tbh... :S


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Aber da hatte Steve doch auch mal was gesagt, es wird vorerst kein Blu-Ray für (i)Macs geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. August 2010)

Kein wunder, das kommt dann später als Extra, für den aufpreis von nur 600$ mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Na, ich denke eherso 120 ca.


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal einen pro-toss spieler nenne ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sehe andauernd nur terras in de replay und wenn nicht terra dann zerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

HuK - Momentan bester Protoss. Klick - Teil 2
WhiteRa
Insolence
Socke
HasuObs
Chita (Koreaner)
SiegeTrain (Koreaner)


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> HuK - Momentan bester Protoss. Klick - Teil 2
> WhiteRa
> Insolence
> Socke
> ...



kay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Also die Jungs haben schon einiges an Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTw 5000k Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seid wann können medivacs marauder aufnehemen?


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Medivacs können eig alles auf nehmen, auch Panzer und Thor.


----------



## Dropz (12. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Medivacs können eig alles auf nehmen, auch Panzer und Thor.



lol bei mir ging da sneulich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht das in der übungsliga auch?


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Thor aber nur einer xD


----------



## Nebola (12. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> lol bei mir ging da sneulich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum sollte es nicht gehen ? Der Unterschied ist, das bei dir Felsen im weg Liegen und jeder 2 Terraner Reaper rusht.



Arosk schrieb:


> Thor aber nur einer xD


Auch das ist schlimm genug, nen Flieger von der Größe eines Pylons hebt nen Thor hoch, ah ja.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Warum zur Hölle bekommen wir dauernd "stark Favorisiert" Gegner?


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2010)

Also das war jetzt mal das dämlichste Spiel ever:

http://dl.dropbox.co...worst.SC2Replay

EDIT: Grad mal den [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gelid Icy Vision angesehen; der sieht nicht schlecht aus, wenn er denn auch leise ist.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wann soll der denn erscheinen?[/font]


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Alle Games heute gegen Rusher gespielt, ich glaube das Spiel kackt ab wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## Rethelion (12. August 2010)

@Kyra: Laut Gelid ist der Kühler schon in Deutschland verfügbar, hab ihn aber nur bei dem hier gefunden: 
http://www.memshop.de/kuehler-gelid-vision-kuehler-fuer-nvati-gcvga0201-p-4407.html


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also das war jetzt mal das dämlichste Spiel ever:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...worst.SC2Replay
> 
> ...



Wenn du wirklich wissen willst was dämlich ist, hättest du gerade beim 4vs4 dabei sein müssen.

Wieso sind meine max Upgrade Einheiten schlechter als welche komplett ohne ? so dumm.


----------



## Kyragan (13. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> @Kyra: Laut Gelid ist der Kühler schon in Deutschland verfügbar, hab ihn aber nur bei dem hier gefunden:
> http://www.memshop.d...201-p-4407.html



Wenn der Kühler bei einem Anbieter schon gelistet ist sollte er ja auch bald bei den anderen auftauchen. Die Herstellerangaben sagen flüsterleisen Betrieb voraus. Ansonsten frag mal patrock84 im Luxx. Der hat meines Wissens nach n Testsample.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

http://js1k.com/demo/92

Abstand das beste bis jetzt.


----------



## Breoal (13. August 2010)

Moin ihr Lieben!

Ich habe die Gelegenheit, wegen eines "Staplerunfalls" (kA wie man das hinkriegt), die komplett identische Grafikkarte, die ich mir eingebaut habe, für lau zu kaufen.

Jetzt die Frage, was können da für Probleme auftauchen?
Kann ich je ein Monitor an eine Grafikkarte stecken, also 2 Monitore an je einer Graka, und die Vorzüge von Windoof geniessen.
Sprich Bildschirmerweiterung, Game über 2 Bildschirme zocken, usw.
Also praktisch genau das gleiche wenn man 2 Bildschirme an eine Graka stecke würde. Oder braucht es da spezielle Treiber, Software? Einstellungen?
Weil es ja zu 100% genau die gleiche Graka ist sollte ja ein Einstecken und Verkabeln genügen, die Treiber sind ja schon für die erste installiert.

Hier ein paar Daten:
Die beiden Graka's wären die Asus ATI Radeon EAH5870 2DIS 1GD5
Motherboard: Asus P7P55D
4GB DD3 Ram
Netzteil: Be Quiet E7-CM-600W
Intel Core I7 860 (2800)
Wenn ihr noch mehr Daten braucht, meldet euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke euch!

MFG Marc


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn der Kühler bei einem Anbieter schon gelistet ist sollte er ja auch bald bei den anderen auftauchen. Die Herstellerangaben sagen flüsterleisen Betrieb voraus. Ansonsten frag mal patrock84 im Luxx. Der hat meines Wissens nach n Testsample.



Irgendwie bin ich mir ja noch unsicher, würd mir das V351 lieber erstmal live ansehen bevor ich wechsle, sonst gehts mir so wie bei meinem letzen Gehäusekauf. Und dann hätte ich am liebsten alle Festplatten raus und nur eine SSD im System...
Aber wenn dann bestelle ich mir den Gelid; find den Support bei denen Klasse, immerhin hatte ich in knap 1h eine Antwort wo der Kühler verfügbar ist(und das um 22Uhr).


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2010)

Wow, die Ion-Nettops werden ja immer billiger... irgendwie kriege ich da fast Lust, so ein Teil für ein bisschen Server-Zwecke zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a527584.html


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2010)

und dann?!


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2010)

Und dann benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Als kleiner Fileserver oder so. Oder zum Zeug über Nacht runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (13. August 2010)

naja ich weiß nich... unser "server" gammelt nur vor sich rum zuhaus... schalten den sogar ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Sehr weird und nervig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2010)

Ja, stimmt schon... von wirklich brauchen kann keine Rede sein, und dafür ist das Geld eigentlich wieder zu schade. Aber trotzdem ziemlich cool, wie billig die geworden sind. 
Ein Atom 330 + Ion ist ja eigentlich doch nicht ganz ohne, damit kann man durchaus was anfangen.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Gibts für 7 ein Programm das den Autostart bereinigen kann? Also Manuel. msconfig sind fast keine der Programme drin die beim Boot gestartet werden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. August 2010)

Wenn du schon alle net benötigen Programme rausgenomen hast... über msconfig, bringe die Tools wie Solute feuchte Furz.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Ich geh grad die Windows Dienste durch und schalt alles unötige aus.


----------



## Dropz (13. August 2010)

Was ist ein gutes Viren und oder Firewallprogramm ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (13. August 2010)

Kaspersky IS interaktiv , hab momentan Avast und Comodo


----------



## Dropz (13. August 2010)

Gibt es schon Kaspersky 2011?


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2010)

Hab grad die 30Tage Testversion laufen, also schätze schon..^^


----------



## Dropz (13. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Kaspersky IS interaktiv , hab momentan Avast und Comodo



ist das freeware?


----------



## muehe (13. August 2010)

Kaspersky ist keine Freeware


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist das freeware?


Der war Gut. xD


----------



## Dropz (13. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Der war Gut. xD



ich meinte die anderen also net kaspersky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (13. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich meinte die anderen also net kaspersky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an welche Version; es gibt sowohl von Avast als auch von Comodo beschnittene Freeware-Versionen.
Trotzdem ist Avast in der Free-Version immer noch zu empfehlen und bei Comodo kann man die Firewall & Defense+ nutzen; wie das AV von Comodo ist weiss ich aber nicht.

Defense+ ist ein HIPS und wird dich je nach Einstellung ziemlich oft fragen ob eine Aktion erlaubt ist, ansonsten könntest du Threatfire installieren was proaktiv arbeitet und die meisten Entscheidungen selbst trifft.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Router Firewall und Antivir, mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Erz1 (13. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal Linux ausprobieren, nur weiß ich nicht, ob das als Laie so gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir wer ein paar Vorteile sagen?


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Mehr Möglichkeiten, Linux ist auch nichts anderes wie Windows, man muß es kennenlernen.


----------



## Kyragan (13. August 2010)

Linux ist halt Open Source. Zu Beginn würde ich wohl bei Ubuntu oder Open SuSe anfangen. Gnome soll wohl auch sehr benutzerfreundlich sein. Diese Distributionen lassen sich eigentlich ähnlich wie OS X oder Windows bedienen. Natürlich mit typischen Eigenarten, aber du musst zumindest nicht mehr wie früher viele Dinge über umständliche Konsolen regeln sondern es gibt gewohnte Menüs.
Dir muss klar sein, dass du mit Linux oft Treiberprobleme kriegstm weil es nicht immer alle Treiber gibt.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Ubuntu kann ich empfehlen, lief auf ein paar Rechner in der Schule.


----------



## Sennaj (13. August 2010)

Moin, 

brauch mal paar Ratschläge in sachen Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will mir eine neue holen und weiß noch nicht recht welche...

Eine Geforce GTX 460,
HD5850 oder Asus ENGTX470/2DI 

Die GTX 460 ist am billigsten klar, aber darauf kommts jetzt nicht 100% drauf an.
Ich denke die GTX470 dürfte am Stärksten sein oder nicht? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

HD 5850, weniger Verbrauch und leiser. Außerdem ist sie günstiger und die Leistung fast gleich.


----------



## Erz1 (13. August 2010)

Ok. Danke euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde mir mal überlegen, ob ich es versuche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. episch:
 http://rapidshare.com/files/412765227/Leavers.SC2Replay
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir das noch schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (13. August 2010)

Die GTX470 würde ich bei dieser Auswahl erstmal hinten an stellen. Ich denke die Entscheidung muss zwischen HD5850 und GTX460 fallen. Im Durchschnitt zahlst du für ne HD5850 ca. 20% mehr, bekommst aber im Schnitt nur 12% mehr Leistung. Die GTX460 hat sehr gute Modelle außerhalb des Referenzdesigns, aber auch bei der hD5850 gibt es solche Modelle. Selbst das Referenzdesign selbst der GTX460 ist absolut top, Stichwort Lautstärke. 
Wenn man ein wenig Glück hat könnte man die GTX460 sogar auf hD5850 Niveau pushen: Mit Übertaktung. Da die Karten alle recht kühl bleiben und der GF104 nahezu 1:1 auf Takt reagiert wäre es imo ne Überlegung wert nicht nur eine werksübertaktete Karte zu kaufen sondern auch selbst zu overclocken. 
Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte würde es eine GTX460 werden.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Mit welchem tool kann ich die VRM Temperaturen auslesen? GPU-Z liest nur Core, Memory und Shader.

Oder hat die 4890 keinen Sensor?

Und ist es normal das die 4890 bei 75% Lüfter mit 12k RMP dreht? Oder spinnt der Sensor auch?


----------



## Kyragan (13. August 2010)

12k RPM is Unsinn. Keine Ahnung, was für ne HD4890 du hast aber Temperaturen der VRMs kann man nur bei digitalen VRMs auslesen. Sollte die Karte analoge VRMs haben kannst dus nicht, weil die Tools die Dinger nicht ansprechen können.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Von Powercolor die normale. GPU-Z zeigt mir 12k RMP, mal 4857380 RMP mal mehr mal noch ein bisschen mehr, total unsinnig :O


----------



## Fingolfin (13. August 2010)

Everest zeigt bei meiner 4890 VRAM-Temperaturen an.
Die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl liegt bei ca. 4750 RPM.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

So, ich schau mir mal Chrome an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Wo gibts nun Adblocker für Chrome? xD


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2010)

https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Sehr schön, hab per Google nur irgendwelchen Mist gefunden :<


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2010)

Ich hab nach 'Adblock Chrome' gesucht und den ersten Link genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Super, wenn ich auf die Hauptseite von Buffed gehe gibts einen Error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint am Addblocker zu liegen... Naja, ich geh sowieso immer direkt ins Forum.

Edit: Ist es normal das Chrome 2 mal im Taskmanager auftaucht?

Und Youtube Videos werden garnicht abgespielt.


----------



## Nebola (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Super, wenn ich auf die Hauptseite von Buffed gehe gibts einen Error
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Du musst es richtig einstellen.

2. Ich habe keine uTube Probleme

3. Chrome ist darum mehrmals im Task Manager damit wenn es abstürzt nur das jeweilige Fenster inner Sandbox abstürzt


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Youtube geht nun, Buffed kommt immer noch ein Fehler, ansonsten isses gut ^^


----------



## Soramac (14. August 2010)

Wieder WoW installiert und Account reaktiviert.. mal schauen wie es ist (:

So mal 1-2 Stunden haette man schon wieder lust ...


----------



## WeriTis (14. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieder WoW installiert und Account reaktiviert.. mal schauen wie es ist (:
> 
> So mal 1-2 Stunden haette man schon wieder lust ...



Famous last words?


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Youtube geht nun, Buffed kommt immer noch ein Fehler, ansonsten isses gut ^^



Vor allem mit dem ich glaube in Adblock integrierten Youtube Werbevideos filter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

So gefällt mir das :>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> So gefällt mir das :>




Und das bringt dir jetzt genau was?


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Ich weis nichtmal worums geht.

Bei mir steht nur da wäre nen Bild mit Original Größe 0px x 0px


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Und das bringt dir jetzt genau was?



Vorher hats knapp 1:30 gedauert. Nach dem ich einige unnötige Windows Dienste ausm Autostart genommen hat sieht das schon gut aus... Aufjedenfall für 10-15 Dienste 40 Sek weniger als normal ist schon nice.


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Vorher hats knapp 1:30 gedauert. Nach dem ich einige unnötige Windows Dienste ausm Autostart genommen hat sieht das schon gut aus... Aufjedenfall für 10-15 Dienste 40 Sek weniger als normal ist schon nice.



Pass nur auf dass du wegen den deaktivierten Diensten keine Softwarefehler bekommst, wird nämlich lustig dann rauszufinden woran es liegt.
Und dass die Dienste an 40sek Schuld sind kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben da ein neu installiertes Windows ja auch keine 40sek braucht.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Hab bis jetzt nur einen Softwarefehler und nämlich das mir Windows anzeigt das ich kein LAN habe. Da ich aber LAN hab stört mich das nicht.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur einen Softwarefehler und nämlich das mir Windows anzeigt das ich kein LAN habe. Da ich aber LAN hab stört mich das nicht.



Super, bringt dir auch super viel Zeitersparnis...allerdings nur wenn du deinen Rechner 50mal am Tag neu bootest...

Ich halte nicht viel von irgendwelchen "Optimierungsprogrammen" die richten mehr Schaden an als sie nutzen. Also wenn du dich mal wieder bewschwertst, dass SC2 nur im Standbild läuft ist die erste Fehlerquelle ja schonmal leicht zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Die Fehlerquelle bei SC2 war eine nicht richtig defragmentierte Platte.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur einen Softwarefehler und nämlich das mir Windows anzeigt das ich kein LAN habe. Da ich aber LAN hab stört mich das nicht.



Könnte daran liegen das du einen Dienst zuviel "wegoptimiert" hast. Aber es geht ja auch so, scheiß auf die Fehlermeldungen, und wenn was nicht geht ist Windows schuld, wenn es ohne den blöden Dienst der abgeschaltet ist nicht richtig funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Yop, ein Dienst zuviel den ich grad wieder gestartet hab, nämlich den "Netzwerklistendienst"


----------



## Rethelion (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Yop, ein Dienst zuviel den ich grad wieder gestartet hab, nämlich den "Netzwerklistendienst"



XD


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Super, bringt dir auch super viel Zeitersparnis...allerdings nur wenn du deinen Rechner 50mal am Tag neu bootest...
> 
> Ich halte nicht viel von irgendwelchen "Optimierungsprogrammen" die richten mehr Schaden an als sie nutzen. Also wenn du dich mal wieder bewschwertst, dass SC2 nur im Standbild läuft ist die erste Fehlerquelle ja schonmal leicht zu finden
> 
> ...



Seh ich ähnlich. Wenn du jetzt mehrmals am Tag neu bootest, oder generell unter Zeitdruck bist, ok.

Aber ich starte meinen Pc am Tag vielleicht 1-2 mal. Und um die 40 Sekunden braucht das auch so nur bei mir. Ich habe mit CCleaner alles raus genommen im Autostart was ich nicht brauche. Adobe Updater, Steam auch z.B. Quick Time, iTunes Crap zeugs.

Habe jetzt nur noch 13 statt 24. Ob das was bringt, habe ich noch nie getestet, aber auch wenn nicht, brauche ich keinen Adobe Reader Updater wenn ich keinen Adobe Reader habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Was mir bei Chrome bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, da es nach längerer Benutzung eine riesige Menge RAM in Anspruch nimmt. Nach 4 Stunden bei mir knapp 1,2 GB.

Im Normalen Autostart hab ich 9 Dinge drin, davon brauch ich nur eigentlich nur 3 und das wären Virenscanner, CCC und Soundtreiber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

wie kann ich bei sc2 hotkeys belegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kann ich bei sc2 hotkeys belegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In den Optionen ? ^^

Kannste als Rasta z.B: machen, finde ich am besten.


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> In den Optionen ? ^^
> 
> Kannste als Rasta z.B: machen, finde ich am besten.



ich kapier das net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Rasta verstehste nicht ?

Dann ist das Rassen übergreifend gleich.

Nexus ist immer auf Q, Gas auf W, Pylon E, und so weiter, also sind immer Q,W,E,R,T,A,S,D,Y,X,C,V, und B


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Bnet Server abgekackt in einem guten Spiel... omfg...


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bnet Server abgekackt in einem guten Spiel... omfg...



Dann hast du wohl nie MW2 gespielt.


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Rasta verstehste nicht ?
> 
> Dann ist das Rassen übergreifend gleich.
> 
> Nexus ist immer auf Q, Gas auf W, Pylon E, und so weiter, also sind immer Q,W,E,R,T,A,S,D,Y,X,C,V, und B


Ist das das bauen oder das selecten?



Nebola schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl nie MW2 gespielt.



ooh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ist das das bauen oder das selecten?



Wo ist da der Unterschied ?

Mit Raster drücke ich Y für normale Gebäude, dann z.B. A fürn Warpgate.

Oder X für "erweiterte" Gebäude, z.B. W fürn Stargate.


----------



## Fingolfin (14. August 2010)

Im Rastermodus sind Hotkeys nicht nach Namen angelegt.
Stattdessen hat jedes einzelne Feld seinen eigenen Hotkey der immer gleich bleibt.
Vorteilhaft daran finde ich, ist vorallem, dass alle Hotkeys nah beieinander liegen.


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

ja das versteh ich aber ich meine den unterschied zwischen selecten und baubefehl geben ist zB wenn ich meine probe hab klick ich sie an und drücke q für zB ne exe...das meine ich mit bauen

Doch wenn ich die exe schon hab(oder auch nur die mainbase) und in dem moment gerade mit ner probe scoute,jedoch kurz ne neue probe nachbauen will(also den nexus anvisieren) dann q drücke und dann e(jetzt komm meine eigentliche frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gebe ich dann den befehl zum erschaffen einer probe ODER visiere ich eine pylon an?^^


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Im Garantiefall an Hardwareversand oder den Hersteller wenden? SC2 hat grad meine Graka gegrillt, ade schönes Wochenende. Bootet jetzt garnicht mehr, hängt nur noch im MB Screen und ich komm nicht mal ins Bios. Bau ich halt solange meine Alte 7600rer rein.


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Im Garantiefall an Hardwareversand oder den Hersteller wenden? SC2 hat grad meine Graka entfernt, ade schönes Wochenende. Bootet jetzt garnicht mehr, hängt nur noch im MB Screen und ich komm nicht mal ins Bios. Bau ich halt solange meine Alte 7600rer rein.



wie entfernt sc2 bitte eine graka oO?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab jetzt angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Vertippt in der Aufregung, ich meinte gegrillt.


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

Also ich würde mich an den hersteller wende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mit meiner cpu neulich auch kurz davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als das arme teil anstatt 30-40 über 100 grad heiß war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (14. August 2010)

erster Ansprechpartner ist immer erstmal der Händler


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Ich denke dann ist die email information@hardwareversand.de die richtige adresse?


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ja das versteh ich aber ich meine den unterschied zwischen selecten und baubefehl geben ist zB wenn ich meine probe hab klick ich sie an und drücke q für zB ne exe...das meine ich mit bauen
> 
> Doch wenn ich die exe schon hab(oder auch nur die mainbase) und in dem moment gerade mit ner probe scoute,jedoch kurz ne neue probe nachbauen will(also den nexus anvisieren) dann q drücke und dann e(jetzt komm meine eigentliche frage
> 
> ...



Es ist alles gleich.

Klickste Nexus an, Q > Sonde bauen.


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Es ist alles gleich.
> 
> Klickste Nexus an, Q > Sonde bauen.



aber ich kann die porbe dann net mehr wie gewöhnlich mit e bauen?^^


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

What the Fuck oder What the Fuck? Jetzt läuft der PC wieder, die Grafikkarte ist sogar 10 grad kühler als vorher und funktionieren tut sie auch... lol?


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Lol nun ist alles wieder normal... 60°C Idle und 75°C DX10 Volllast...


----------



## Rethelion (15. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> erster Ansprechpartner ist immer erstmal der Händler



Kommt drauf an welche Support schneller ist, der Hersteller oder der Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. August 2010)

@Arosk Tjo, Gedanken würd ich mir trotzdem machen. Wenn sie mit Artefakten gecrasht/gefreezed ist, ist sie definitiv zu warm geworden. Ist halt wieder abgekühlt, aber all zu oft wird die das wohl nicht mitmachen.

@Rethelion Ich würde es generell beim Händler versuchen. Wenn die keine Austauschkarte schicken wollen, sondern vorhaben die Karte einzusenden kann man das auch direkt selbst machen. Das spart die Zeit zum Händler und vom Händler zu dir. Wird allerdings wohl auch mehr Kosten und erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Ist auch ne Sache welcher Händler. Bei Amazon würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen mich an den Hersteller zu wenden, die sind dort bspw. völlig unproblematisch und sehr schnell. Wohingegen ich bei ner Logitech Maus sofort deren Support kontaktieren würde. Bei ASUS wiederum würde ich mich erst an den Händler wenden, in Hoffnung auf Austausch etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Blauer Bildschirm mit weißen Streifen = Überhitzung soviel ich weiß. Aber eigentlich bekommt man einen Bluescreen bevor die Graka zu heiß wird.


----------



## Kyragan (15. August 2010)

Warum sollte ein Bluescreen kommen? Ein Bluescreen ist ne Softwaresache. Auf nem Mac wirst du nie nen Bluescreen sehen und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass die Dinger so stabil sind und nie crashen, sondern weil es den BSOD dort nicht gibt. Eine zu heiße Grafikkarte produziert halt nur mehr Quatsch und crasht so das System, während defekter RAM irgendwelchen Kauderwelsch schreibt den das System liest und deshalb crasht. Eine Grafikkarte macht ja nichts als Daten zu senden, die sie berechnet hat. Läuft sie zu heiß kollabiert das System der Berechnung und es kommen nur noch unvollständige Daten an oder gar keine. Ein PC würde, im Gegensatz zu RAM, auch ohne Grafikkarte funktionieren. Man würde zwar nix sehen, aber ablaufen würde dennoch alles.

In der Wirtschaft würde man wohl sagen eine Grafikkarte ist nicht zwingend systemrelevant. Deshalb gibts da auch keine Bluescreens, weil das System selbst nicht auf Daten der Grafikkarte zugreifen muss um zu laufen. Im Gegensatz zum RAM.


----------



## Rethelion (15. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Rethelion Ich würde es generell beim Händler versuchen. Wenn die keine Austauschkarte schicken wollen, sondern vorhaben die Karte einzusenden kann man das auch direkt selbst machen. Das spart die Zeit zum Händler und vom Händler zu dir. Wird allerdings wohl auch mehr Kosten und erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Ist auch ne Sache welcher Händler. Bei Amazon würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen mich an den Hersteller zu wenden, die sind dort bspw. völlig unproblematisch und sehr schnell. Wohingegen ich bei ner Logitech Maus sofort deren Support kontaktieren würde. Bei ASUS wiederum würde ich mich erst an den Händler wenden, in Hoffnung auf Austausch etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup so ist es bei mir auch.
Thermaltake u. Noctua schreibe ich direkt an; bei Sapphire versuch ichs nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Nun nochmal die Frage ob ein Blauer Bildschirm (Kein Bluescreen) mit Streifen eine Überhitzung andeutet? Und ich versteh das nicht, bei SC2 kam das total Random... grad ausm Game in die Punkte rein und dann PLOP.


----------



## Kyragan (15. August 2010)

Durchaus möglich. Meine alte 8800GT hat gefreezed und bunte Artefakte ausgespuckt, quasi als würde man einzelne Bildbereiche hinter Prismen legen. Ist halt nicht immer gleich. Gut möglich ists aber durchaus. Überhitzung wäre wohl auch das passendste/naheliegendste in diesem Fall.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Das kommt allein von SC. Die Karte wird garnicht ausgelastet > Hört man schon daran das der Lüfter fast auf Desktop Lautstärke dreht (Also nicht hörbar). Es kann aber auch sein das SC die Graka so "ärgert" das die Lüftersteuerung verkackt und einfach nicht hochdreht wenn die Grafikkarte ausgelastet wird > Absturz. Auf jedenfall stört es mich verdammt wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt in den Eimer geht nur weil Blizzard es nicht hinbekommt <.<


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2010)

Das Spiel ist 2 Wochen auf dem Markt. Was erwartest du ? Das kann jedem passieren. Die werden das schon fixen, haben Sie ja gesagt.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Naja, ich hab ja noch über ein Jahr Garantie für die Graka, wenn sie wirklich kaputt geht dann passierts halt. Ich hoffe nur das sie nicht an Wochenenden verreckt, dann kann ich ja garnichts machen :<


----------



## Kyragan (15. August 2010)

Davon abgesehen weißt du ja schon länger, dass deine Karte Probleme macht. Wenn das Ding die Krätsche macht ist nur einer dran Schuld: Du. Wer weiterzockt, obwohl er sich des Problems bewusst ist handelt fahrlässig und verliert u.U. gar die Garantie. Ist zwar dämlich ein Spiel nicht zocken zu können, aber besser als ne Grafikkarte die dran verreckt ists vorerst alle Mal.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Es macht aber absolut No-Sense. Ich hab einen Log im Hintergrund laufen den ich eben mal angeschaut hab... Wie heiß ist sie geworden? 74°C Wer soll das verstehen?

Und das Problem mit der Überhitzung im Menü besteht nicht mehr. Dort geht sie max auf die besagten 74°C hoch, und das ist noch viel zu niedrig. Ich hab sie übertaktet schon auf über 90°C bei Furmark gesehen und sie lief noch. Das mag verstehn wer will.


----------



## Shefanix (15. August 2010)

Ich bin so extrem schlau. Ich hab mir grad bei Amazon das hier bestellt - http://www.amazon.de/Planet-Earth-Blu-ray-UK-Import/dp/B000SKNIWE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1281829133&sr=8-1 - nur um danach feststellen zu müssen, dass ich ja garnichts zum BluRay's abspielen hab :X


----------



## Erz1 (15. August 2010)

Mein Onkel hatte dasselbe, nur hat sich der meine PS3 geliehen.. XD


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2010)

Bisschen teuer :O

Da hilft wohl nur stornieren oder einen Bluray-Player dazuordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Langeweile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. August 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bisschen teuer :O


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Was ist teuer? :X[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich denk mal ich werds stornieren. Hab keinen bei dem ich mir ne PS3 oder nen Player leihen könnt, und selbst Geld für einen hab ich auch net. Was ein Müll :X[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Theoretisch könnte ich die Bestellung laufen lassen, und mir das einfach in HD aussem Internet laden. Ich habs mir ja auch gekauft, also wärs ja nicht mehr illegal oder? xD[/font]


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2010)

Die Blurays, 56 Euro sind ein ganz stolzer Preis...


----------



## Shefanix (15. August 2010)

Ich find den Preis nicht schlimm, für das was ich da geboten bekomme ^^


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

kann jemand zerg?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2010)

Kann schon, aber erfordert am meisten Micro und Macro


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich sollte aufhören zu testen und einfach terra zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (15. August 2010)

Micro als Zerg?
Ich kann mich noch an zahlreiche Threads während der Beta erinnern, in denen sich Zergspieler über zu wenig Micromanagment beklagten.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen benötigt man das meiste Mirco als Protoss.


----------



## Kyragan (15. August 2010)

Jo. Micromanagement ist bei Protoss gefragt(siehe Psi-Storm, Force/Guardian Shields, Blink etc...), bei Zerg eher Makro. Einfach bedingt durch die Anzahl an Einheiten. Terra ist da eher n Mittelweg.


----------



## Sennaj (15. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die GTX470 würde ich bei dieser Auswahl erstmal hinten an stellen. Ich denke die Entscheidung muss zwischen HD5850 und GTX460 fallen. Im Durchschnitt zahlst du für ne HD5850 ca. 20% mehr, bekommst aber im Schnitt nur 12% mehr Leistung. Die GTX460 hat sehr gute Modelle außerhalb des Referenzdesigns, aber auch bei der hD5850 gibt es solche Modelle. Selbst das Referenzdesign selbst der GTX460 ist absolut top, Stichwort Lautstärke.
> Wenn man ein wenig Glück hat könnte man die GTX460 sogar auf hD5850 Niveau pushen: Mit Übertaktung. Da die Karten alle recht kühl bleiben und der GF104 nahezu 1:1 auf Takt reagiert wäre es imo ne Überlegung wert nicht nur eine werksübertaktete Karte zu kaufen sondern auch selbst zu overclocken.
> Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte würde es eine GTX460 werden.



GTX470 krieg ich zum gleichen Preis wie eine HD5850, deswegen ist sie auch überhaupt erst zu einen der 3 möglichkeiten dazu gekommen.
Mir gehts nur um die Leistung, Lautstärke z.B ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal. Und müsste die GTX470 nicht von der Leistung her besser als die anderen 2 Karten sein?

Von Übertakten hab ich jetzt nicht so die Ahnung... Deswegen wär bei der 460 eine wie die Goes Like Hell interessant. 
Aber ob die Stärker als eine 470 z.B ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts halt auch dadrum womit man in der Zukunft besser fährt, ist ja nicht grade ne kleine Anschaffung.


----------



## muehe (15. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> [/size][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ist teuer? :X[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> ...



Netload Abo o.ä. n Monat und saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. August 2010)

Ich finde, es sollte noch ne "ärztliche Beratungsecke" geben ; Was ich bisher hier miterlebt an Threads, göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Micro als Zerg?
> Ich kann mich noch an zahlreiche Threads während der Beta erinnern, in denen sich Zergspieler über zu wenig Micromanagment beklagten.
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen benötigt man das meiste Mirco als Protoss.



Jain. Du brauchst natürlich viel Macro wegen Überzahl an Units etc, aber Micro natürlich auch, kannst ja Banelinge net einfach rein schicken, bevor die da sind, ist die Hälfte weg.
Also werden die meisten erst Zerglige rein und mittendrin noch Banelinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ok, stimmt auch, ist mir gestern nach dem posten auch aufgefallen, Protoss hat natürlich am meisten Micro und Terra so gut wie keins.


----------



## Rethelion (15. August 2010)

Wird Zerg überhaupt noch gespielt? In den letzten Tagen habe ich es irgendwie nur mit Terranern und Protoss zu tun...


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Netload Abo o.ä. n Monat und saugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würde aber net netload nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (15. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> würde aber net netload nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum ?


----------



## Erz1 (15. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wird Zerg überhaupt noch gespielt? In den letzten Tagen habe ich es irgendwie nur mit Terranern und Protoss zu tun...



Doch, doch. Ich hab fast in jedem Spiel mit denen zu tun ; ne ganz interessante Rasse so auch für mich - aber Protoss ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit.
btw. irgendwie reden hier fast alle nur über Starcraft II. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (15. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Jain. Du brauchst natürlich viel Macro wegen Überzahl an Units etc, aber Micro natürlich auch, kannst ja Banelinge net einfach rein schicken, bevor die da sind, ist die Hälfte weg.
> Also werden die meisten erst Zerglige rein und mittendrin noch Banelinge
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ein wenig Micro hast du bei jeder Rasse, im Vergleich zu Protoss finde ich hält sich das bei Zerg und Terra aber doch in Grenzen.
Wirklich Mirco braucht man als Zerg höchstens bei Verseuchern und Schaben, als Terra halt eben Hit&Run mit Marodeuren oder Rächern.

Btw, falls wer lust auf ein paar Spielchen hat: Fingolfin:344


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2010)

Hit & Run machen aber nur welche die gut sind und gegen gute Spielen, so Bronze Liga und so, kommt einfach nur nen Attack Befehl auf nen Gebiet mit Stimpack und win.


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2010)

Sennaj schrieb:


> GTX470 krieg ich zum gleichen Preis wie eine HD5850, deswegen ist sie auch überhaupt erst zu einen der 3 möglichkeiten dazu gekommen.
> Mir gehts nur um die Leistung, Lautstärke z.B ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal. Und müsste die GTX470 nicht von der Leistung her besser als die anderen 2 Karten sein?
> 
> Von Übertakten hab ich jetzt nicht so die Ahnung... Deswegen wär bei der 460 eine wie die Goes Like Hell interessant.
> ...



Sofern man das überhaupt sagen kann, hat für mich eine Geforce im Moment die bessere Zukunftsaussichten. Die Tesselation-Leistung ist bei weitem höher, als bei ATI. Stellt sich halt die Frage, in wie weit das später noch Anwendung findet. Und du hast halt PhysX mit an Board. Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, wo es Anwendung findet. In Mafia 2 zum Beispiel sehr massiv. Hier wird die ATI genauso wenig Land sehen, wie es bei Batman der Fall ist. Also Feature-mässig würde ich ganz klar Nvidia sagen. Insgesamt stimmiger dann wohl ATI, weil sie nicht so hungrig ist und außerdem auch leise.

Ne GTX460 wäre auch ne Überlegung. Mit Übertaktung dürfte sie nicht weit hinter einer 470er sein. Außerdem hat sie ne gute Leistung bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen. Da ist der Unterschied zur 5850 eigentlich schon garnicht mehr der Rede wert. Das Problem ist nur, wenn sie übertaktet ist, dann hast du vielleicht auch wieder die Vorteile der GTX460 kaputt gemacht. Nämlich Lautstärke und ein einigermaßen humaner Verbrauch.


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Grad für 35 Euronen das QuakeCon Pack bei Steam geholt. Eigentlich brauch ich nur Fallout 3, aber wenn man Oblivion, Morrowind und Doom 3 dazubekommt für 10 Euro, why not? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (15. August 2010)

Das man in der Bronzeliga nicht viel Micro erwarten kann ist selbstverständlich.
Ich denke mal jeder halbwegs gute Terraner ab der Silberliga beherrscht Hit&Run, ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich viele einfach nicht die Mühe machen und statt dessen ein paar tote Einheiten in kauf nehmen.


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> warum ?



weil das server netzwerk in deutschland liegt soweit ich weiß und ich paranoid bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abgesehen davon das ich net sauge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Das man in der Bronzeliga nicht viel Micro erwarten kann ist selbstverständlich.
> Ich denke mal jeder halbwegs gute Terraner ab der Silberliga beherrscht Hit&Run, ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich viele einfach nicht die Mühe machen und statt dessen ein paar tote Einheiten in kauf nehmen.



Ne, dafür haben Sie ja 15 Medivacs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

erstma den g for sc2 cup angucken zum sc2 lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (15. August 2010)

Spiele von anderen angucken und Guides lesen ist ja schön und gut, aber ich finde am meisten lernt man dann doch durch selbst spielen.


----------



## muehe (15. August 2010)

Netload ist gut wenigstens kein Tageslimit und Rapidshare hosten die meisten eh nicht mehr 

hab Rapidshare nurnoch wegen ump3.de und teilweise evtl. fehlende parts 

ansonsten nurnoch Netload und Shareonline


----------



## Rethelion (15. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Rapidshare hosten die meisten eh nicht mehr



Ich blick bei denen seit der Umstellung eh nicht mehr durch. Irgendwie lad ich seit Monaten ohne das was ausläuft und mom hätte ich 54GB frei.


Was anderes: Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee, dass ich meine gesamten Programme(und auch Filme, Downloads,...) auf eine externe eSata/USB3-Platte packe und von dort aus starte? Die Übertragungsraten bei eSata/USB3 sind doch eigentlich hoch genug so dass ich eigtl keinen Unterschied spüren sollte ob die Platte direkt am SATA-Controller oder eben extern steckt,oder?
Würde nämlich dann in meinen PC nur eine SSD mit den am häufigsten genutzen Sachen stecken und alles andere extern unterbringen. Grund ist, dass ich alle Lüfter runtergeregelt und ein leises NT verbaut habe und mich die Festplatten tierisch nerven; Dämmen kann ich sie nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (15. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Netload ist gut wenigstens kein Tageslimit und Rapidshare hosten die meisten eh nicht mehr
> 
> hab Rapidshare nurnoch wegen ump3.de und teilweise evtl. fehlende parts
> 
> ansonsten nurnoch Netload und Shareonline



Die BBC Reportage find ich auch net bei Rapidshare, und wenn, dann ist sie auf Deutsch. Ich will da aber auf Englisch haben, und da sind alle RS-Links down :X

@ Rethi: Ich kann noch 354GB laden bei RS - angeblich oO


----------



## muehe (15. August 2010)

naja hier posten kann ich sie ja nicht 

würde dann höchstens per PM gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf english hab ich natürlich noch nicht geguckt

bei mir warn es glaube ca. 47GB


----------



## Shefanix (15. August 2010)

Tja, deutsch würde ich mir das nicht herunterladen. Ich lade immer, wenn ich den grade was finde, alles auf Englisch herunter.   47GB würden bei mir auch schonmal 4Tage reine Downloadzeit bedeuten :X


----------



## muehe (15. August 2010)

wenns ne Woche dauert is doch ok

kann man teilweise auch einzeln die Folgen ziehen je knapp 4GB

und wenn ich mich nicht irre hast eh deutsch und englisch als Tonspuren


----------



## Nebola (15. August 2010)

Neue Sig, hmm finde die triffts ziemlich genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

megaupload ist das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2mb als freeuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2010)

_Bei so nem Surfstick hat man ja 5GB die verbraucht werden können bis das Internet langsamer wird , lieg ich da richtig?

Wenn ja , wieviel MB verbraucht es zB. wenn man nen Film im Internet schaut? Bei Maxdome zB.._


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei so nem Surfstick hat man ja 5GB die verbraucht werden können bis das Internet langsamer wird , lieg ich da richtig?
> 
> Wenn ja , wieviel MB verbraucht es zB. wenn man nen Film im Internet schaut? Bei Maxdome zB.._




Kannst ja ausprobieren mit: http://www.chip.de/downloads/T-DSL-Manager_12991450.html

Oder mit Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5917/


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2010)

Kommt natürlich drauf an, in welcher Qualität Maxdome sendet... bei iTunes ist ein durchschnittlicher  Film schonmal  ~ 1 GB groß.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2010)

_Mein Vater hat halt so nen Stick zuhause (Ja Zuhause , er wohnt da nur zum Übergang - deshalb kein "festes" Internet) und würd sich halt ganz gern mal nen Filmchen anschauen..ich hab jetzt nur mal Maxdome als Beispiel genommen..die andere Seite will ich nicht nennen..(Oft ein großes Gebäude wo vieeeele Menschen gleichzeitig viele neue Filme schauen können) ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (15. August 2010)

Habe 4 Filme von iTunes und sind ungefaehr 1-2GB gross. Von 88, 94, 103 und 154Min lang.


----------



## muehe (15. August 2010)

denke mal Xvid quali kommt dann so hin 640er Auflösung


----------



## Xondor (15. August 2010)

Ich denke ein Film dort wird deutlich unter 1GB bleiben. Aber wer weiß, wenn die Qualität stimmt kanns schnell mehr werden. Ich hab eine 11GB Avatar Variante zb^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Bin grad mal wieder wegen Handy am Grübeln...meins ist voll im Popo, vulgär ausgedrückt, und ich würd dann eins mit Vertrag holen (O2 Schüler- und Studentendingsbums). 12€ Vertrag + 12€ Internetflat (Bis 1GB sollte reichen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) + halt Kosten fürs Handy...und was ich da machen soll wüsste ich nicht -.-
Hab Bock auf was wirklich gutes in Richtung HTC Desire oder Samsung Galaxy S...aber das ist teueeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. August 2010)

Weis einer wo ich eine Wand Halterung für Acer AT 3220 herbekomme onkle Google hab ich gefragt, aber Onkel Google ist böse und will net weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ol@f (15. August 2010)

Also Onkel Google hat mir sofort damit geantwortet http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90208996.asp und http://www.innova24.biz/ItemDetail.aspx?shitemid=60346


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. August 2010)

Sollte aber der onkle Google von der Schweiz sein. oder besser gesagt, es soll ein Schweizer Shop sein.


----------



## Erz1 (15. August 2010)

Die Songs von Bournout 3: Takedown sind einfach episch. Immer wieder geil ; Kriegt man die Musik von einer PS2 CD auf den Rechner? xD
Wahrscheinlich nicht, schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem. ^^ Immer wieder geil..


----------



## Ol@f (15. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sollte aber der onkle Google von der Schweiz sein. oder besser gesagt, es soll ein Schweizer Shop sein.


Hm, der ist mir fremd ;<


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Die Songs von Bournout 3: Takedown sind einfach episch. Immer wieder geil ; Kriegt man die Musik von einer PS2 CD auf den Rechner? xD
> Wahrscheinlich nicht, schade.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Files im psf2 Format direkt auf der CD sind, dann kannst du sie mit dem Plugin direkt abspielen.

Andernfalls musst du sie erst rausziehen aus dem Spiel, aber da wird dir evtl. Goggle weiterhelfen wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. August 2010)

Ouh man. Ich will gerade die Hüller aufmachen, dann sehe ich: Keine CD ; mach die von Bournout Revenge auf und das Spiel auch weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NEEEEEEIN, und wo meine PS2 ist, ich habe keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Erzi Tracklist raussuchen und Lieder saugen?
In der Regel gibts von solchen Spielen die ganzen Soundtracks zum saugen, hab mal Guitar Hero-Soundtracks gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnout_3_soundtrack


----------



## Erz1 (16. August 2010)

Das ist doch lizensierte Musik, saugen erweist sich als schwierig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so utube Quali, nene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Ich hab gehört man kann diverse Sachen über Springflut-Clients und SchnellTeilen beziehen...oder entsprechende ähnliche Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sollte aber der onkle Google von der Schweiz sein. oder besser gesagt, es soll ein Schweizer Shop sein.



Schweizer haben das ganze Geld...
...sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neuer Monitor ist unschaft :<
60Hz mehr geht nit
1680x1050 pixel.. trotzdem mist... T_T


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Umsonst zur Schule gegangen...juhu.


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

wieso ? nix begriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. August 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-58173.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (16. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> eklig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll leute geben die Insekten essen, für die ist das ja praktisch ein Buffet


----------



## Niranda (16. August 2010)

wb =P


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

Rechner mit 196 GB RAM ftw :O


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2010)

Schonmal jemand auf einem 15" Notebook mit 9 SAP-Systemen gleichzeitig gearbeitet? Übersicht pur!


----------



## Shefanix (16. August 2010)

Stell ich mir wirklich extrem lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2010)

Total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drei Reihen mir je drei Fenstern, wie viel da noch reinpasst kannst du dir vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

Hell, muß grad auf einer VM WinXp installieren um dann Fifa 98 zu spielen xD


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2010)

Du willst in einer VM spielen? Viel Spaß...


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

Ein Spiel von 98. DAT GEHT. Leider keine Chance auf Win 7 zu spielen weil 64 Bit und da läuft es nicht.

Warum hängtn das XP Setup bei Geräteinstallation? :<


----------



## Kyragan (16. August 2010)

Nice! Grad gute Beschäftigung für den Unterricht gefunden! Pac Man und nen Worms Klon! Das Worms Game hat sogar Multiplayer und LAN Support. Das wird witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2010)

Auf Mac?


----------



## Kyragan (16. August 2010)

Jo.


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit 32 Bit Spiele zu spielen? :<


----------



## muehe (16. August 2010)

Kompatibilitätsmodus


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

Nein :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (16. August 2010)

Würd mich auch interessieren, hätte mal wieder Lust ne Runde Warcraft II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. August 2010)

WarcraftIII funktioniert auch ohne Probleme auf einem 64-Bit-System. Zumindest läufts bei mir richtig schön geschmeidig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

Warcraft 2 nicht 3.


----------



## Erz1 (16. August 2010)

Eben, Warcraft II ; Ich habs hier in meinen Stapel gefunden und wollt ne Runde spielen und dann geht das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. August 2010)

Ach, hab irgendwie automatisch III gelesen :X


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Weiß nicht wie ich Fallout 3 bewerten soll...Oblivion hab ich geliebt, mit Fallout 3 tu ich mich schwer...es fühlt sich an wie ein Oblivion, das man auf modern getrimmt hat und dem man die Heilzauber genommen hat ums nerviger zu machen ;/
Levelgeschwindigkeit passt, Questdichte bisher nicht (Bin noch in Megaton) und Dungeondichte erst recht nicht...alles seeehr schwierig.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2010)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_JQpzYZzQ&feature=related

irgendwie gut.._


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein :>



Das liegt nicht daran dass das Spiel 32bit ist, 32bit Software läuft Problemlos auf 64bit. Das liegt daran dass das Setup Programm 16bit hat, und 16bit nicht mehr läuft weil se die alten Krücken endlich mal aus dem System geschmissen haben.

Mit andern Worte, das Spiel würde laufen, wenn du es installieren könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (16. August 2010)

Also bei mir unter Win7 Ultimate 64bit klappt sowohl installieren, als auch spielen.
Vielleicht ist deine Version veraltet?
Probier mal den Key online für einen BattleNet-Account zu registrieren und WC2 von dort aus herunterzuladen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (17. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie ich Fallout 3 bewerten soll...Oblivion hab ich geliebt, mit Fallout 3 tu ich mich schwer...es fühlt sich an wie ein Oblivion, das man auf modern getrimmt hat und dem man die Heilzauber genommen hat ums nerviger zu machen ;/
> Levelgeschwindigkeit passt, Questdichte bisher nicht (Bin noch in Megaton) und Dungeondichte erst recht nicht...alles seeehr schwierig.



o_O Also bei mir ist es andersrum, Morrowind und alle anderen Elder scrolls teile waren *Herz mit hand form* 
Und fallout 3 war eh über alles, nur Oblivion mag ich nicht.

Gib dem spiel einfach ein bisschen Zeit, denn im Prinzip kann man auf level 1 bereits sooooo vieles machen o:


----------



## Dropz (17. August 2010)

I 	Q I T T E D 	W O W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht daran dass das Spiel 32bit ist, 32bit Software läuft Problemlos auf 64bit. Das liegt daran dass das Setup Programm 16bit hat, und 16bit nicht mehr läuft weil se die alten Krücken endlich mal aus dem System geschmissen haben.
> 
> Mit andern Worte, das Spiel würde laufen, wenn du es installieren könntest
> 
> ...



Könnte ich logischerweise, muß nur ne .bat schreiben.


----------



## Erz1 (17. August 2010)

Lol, man kann den BUffedAccount mit Facebook verbinden, was soll denn das bringen? xD


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Dann steht da wie viel Blödsinn du hier machst.


----------



## Erz1 (17. August 2010)

Cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bringst hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Ja, bringt soviel wie Myspace, Twitter und die ganzen anderen hirnlosen Social Networks.

Ich bin nur in Facebook um da Kontakt zu ehemaligen Schulkameraden zu halten.


----------



## Nebola (17. August 2010)

Und ich in Twitter um mit EspCap zu schrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1228 Pms sinds schon ^^

Achja, und News zu bekommen.


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, bringt soviel wie Myspace, Twitter und die ganzen anderen hirnlosen Social Networks.
> 
> Ich bin nur in Facebook um da Kontakt zu ehemaligen Schulkameraden zu halten.



Sich über "hirnlose Social Networks" aufregen und dann beim bescheuertsten Netzwerk aktiv sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sich über "hirnlose Social Networks" aufregen und dann beim bescheuertsten Netzwerk aktiv sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei einem "muss" man ja drin sein :>


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

Btw. Hab ab morgen ne gebrauchte HD5850 von XFX an zu bieten...

Hab mir ne Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum gekauft, da ich mit den ganzen neuen ATi Karten einfach nicht so zufrieden bin <.< 

Einfach ne Pm schreiben falls wer interesse hat und am besten noch ne Preisvorstellung reinhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Das ist hier nicht erlaubt :<


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei einem "muss" man ja drin sein :>



Ich muss gar nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist hier nicht erlaubt :<



hast du mal den thread verfolgt? da gabs so viel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sage ja nur das ich eine abzugeben hätte, und wer sie will soll sich melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Btw. Hab ab morgen ne gebrauchte HD5850 von XFX an zu bieten...
> *Preisvorstellung*



5&#8364; mehr würde ich nie im Leben für gebrauchte Hardware ausgeben.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich muss gar nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch du musst sonst bist du nicht Cool!


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

*hust* Ich hätte interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> hast du mal den thread verfolgt? da gabs so viel dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also geschenkt nehm ich sie; was funzt denn nicht mehr? ; )

EDIT: Mist ich hab abgeraucht gelesen^^


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also geschenkt nehm ich sie; was funzt denn nicht mehr? ; )
> 
> EDIT: Mist ich hab abgeraucht gelesen^^



Er is Nvidia Fanboy!


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

Sam und Rethelion ma wieder am failen, so kenn ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also funktionieren tut sie Tadellos, aber mir taugt irgendwie ATi nicht so wirklich, will wieder back to Nvidia


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Doch du musst sonst bist du nicht Cool!



Was mir schon immer egal war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (17. August 2010)

ich verkauf meine 5770 Hawk auch wenn die 460er hawk erhältlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal 130 Euro inkl. bekomm ich noch


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ich verkauf meine 5770 Hawk auch wenn die 460er hawk erhältlich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die 460er von Gigabyte ist auch nicht viel lauter als eine Hawk^^


----------



## muehe (17. August 2010)

will aber die Hawk zwecks Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übertaktbarkeit müsste man dann noch schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

Die ist ab dem 18. doch erhältlich, zumindest bei HoH für 237 oder so

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?CF=preisvergleiche&CFID=idealo&TY=item&ST=1&IT=121886&CT=10357&tduid=3022a7e1390cebf9536f5e34571f421d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Mal schauen was man für ne gebraucht 4890 mit 1 Jahr Restgarantie noch bekomme xD


----------



## muehe (17. August 2010)

hmm brauch ich noch das neue Netzteil was es auch noch nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

tja, das nenn ich pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (17. August 2010)

naja sollte aber demnächst erhältlich sein das Cougar 400SE gibs ja schon


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Das A400 ist schon erhältlich, wenn du das suchst.


----------



## muehe (17. August 2010)

nee das 460SE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Seasonic Fanless kann ich im K7 leider nicht verbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (17. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nee das 460SE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir jetzt das S550 gezackt und muss sagen dass ich nie ein edleres NT gesehen habe; sieht toll aus, arbeitet toll und überhaupt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

AMD senkt Prozessorpreise um bis zu 19%

soso...


----------



## mmeCeliné (17. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> AMD senkt Prozessorpreise um bis zu 19%
> 
> soso...



ändert das was an deiner zusammenstellung?

Edit: *argh* Fallout New Vegas, meint ihr mein neuer pc packt das : /


----------



## Kyragan (18. August 2010)

Kann, muss aber nicht. Kommt halt drauf an, wieviel die Händler von dieser Preisänderung an den Kunden weitergeben.


----------



## Rethelion (18. August 2010)

Wird wie bei der letzen Preisänderung sein, da haben die Händler erstmal ihr Lager zum normalen Preis geleert und erst nacher die Preise um ein paar Euro gesenkt, was ja auch Sinn macht schließlich haben sie ja auch mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Antizigo (18. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

Hab da mal eine Frage. Ist es normal, wenn die Lüfter eine Sekunde vor dem Abschalten des Rechners plötzlich viel schneller arbeiten?
Der PC ist sonst beim Starten und Spielen (Arbeiten) etc sehr leise.

MfG
Antizigo


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Liegt daran das die Lüftersteuerung dort nicht mehr funktioniert. Bei mir dreht der Graka Lüfter beim booten auch extrem auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2010)

_Thread im WoW-Forum <3_


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Ja, ich find ihn sehr amüsant und hab ihn trotzdem fürs Tech Forum reported.

LAWL DA HAT JEMAND ONE.DE EMPFOHLEN OMFG!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

Wer Borderlands noch net hat sollte bei Steam zu greifen 10€ !


----------



## Shefanix (18. August 2010)

10€ ist wirklich nicht viel. Nur leider hab ich das Spiel schon 2mal durch, obwohl ichs nicht besitze *hust*


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wer Borderlands noch net hat sollte bei Steam zu greifen 10€ !



Kaufe nicht gerne bei steam, zumal mein laptop nicht ausreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

bumptop ist goil :O


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Nja... imo die sinnloseste Spielerei seit es Desktops gibt. Höchstens mit nem  Touchscreen ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab heut den ganzen Tag über eine VNC-Verbindung auf einem Server in Namibia, der über Satelitteninternet im Netz hängt, irgendein Programm lokalisiert, das 'vor ein paar Wochen von einem Praktikant schon halb übersetzt wurde', während diese Hälfte teilweise klang als hätte da Yoda persönlich mit einer Alphaverison von Google Translate sein Unwesen getrieben. Jetzt kommt mir mein Rechner vielleicht mal wieder schnell vor, ohne diese schicken 1-2 Sekunden Latenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nja... imo die sinnloseste Spielerei seit es Desktops gibt. Höchstens mit nem  Touchscreen ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lad mal was runter, und du schreist wieder fuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Riesige BMPs dauernd 5 Minuten zum Laden lol

Edit: Gleich gibts wieder Phishing, siehe neue Nutzer.


----------



## Kyragan (18. August 2010)

Stop fucking up my screen plx!


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Eier?


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Du hast 'Bananen essen!' als Post-it? O_o

Btw, epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Ich habs doch nur getestet, mir gefällts nicht xD


----------



## Dropz (18. August 2010)

jemand lust auf ein sc2 team?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Muß warten bis Blizzard das Problem fixed, sonst mach ich meine Graka noch kaputt :<


----------



## Shefanix (18. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> jemand lust auf ein sc2 team?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn mir SC2 kaufst, gern ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2010)

Haha, hab grad erfahren, dass meine Schwester bei der Gamescom arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist schon bisschen älter, gerade aufm Webspace wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Viele, aber wenig RAM, bei mir sinds ja fast 1,5 Gigs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Kiloweise Flashvideos drin?


----------



## Dropz (18. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn mir SC2 kaufst, gern ^^



neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann dir noch ne testkey geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Hatte Youtube mit Playlist laufen und  SC 2Tech Support von Blizzard auf und noch Buffed, mehr nicht ^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> neee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Testzeit hab ich schon hinter mir - leider :X


----------



## Dropz (18. August 2010)

es ist doch garnet so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (18. August 2010)

Wenn man oom ist, ist alles teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (18. August 2010)

und denkt an die folgeinvestitionen, die Wings of Liberty nach sich zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2010)

_Zahnschmerzen sind was feines.. >_<_


----------



## Dropz (18. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn man oom ist, ist alles teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zahnschmerzen sind was feines.. >_<_



Jepp, es gibt nichts "besseres" -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

Borderlends kack bei mir nach einer paar Minuten Spiel zeit immer ab -.-^^ kp wie so...


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Jepp, es gibt nichts "besseres" -.-



Jo, oder wenn man ne Zahnspange mit so Speed Brackets hat, die alle 6 Wochen neue Drähte bekommt, und man 4 Tage nichts essen kann, weil alles scheiße weh tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Borderlends kack bei mir nach einer paar Minuten Spiel zeit immer ab -.-^^ kp wie so...


Jetzt weist du warum es nur 10&#8364; gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> und denkt an die folgeinvestitionen, die Wings of Liberty nach sich zieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst evtl. einen neuen Schreibtisch, weil man dauernd da reinbeisst wenn einen die Terraner mal wieder platt gemacht haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Jepp, es gibt nichts "besseres" -.-



_Jo..vor allem wenn man nicht genau weiss woher sie kommen..wenn man Tabletten schluckt,Mund auspült etc. weil man keine Lust bzw Angst davor hat zum Zahnartzt zu gehen _


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo..vor allem wenn man nicht genau weiss woher sie kommen..wenn man Tabletten schluckt,Mund auspült etc. weil man keine Lust bzw Angst davor hat zum Zahnartzt zu gehen _



Ich will dich ja nicht beunruhigen... aber mir gings vor ca. nem Jahr mal genauso. Zwei Tage lang immer stärkere Schmerzen, am Schluss hab ichs im Wartezimmer beim Zahnarzt nurnoch mit permanentem Eiswürfel lutschen + Betäubung ausgehalten. Dann hatte ich ne total angenehme Wurzelbehandlung, aber danach wars dann endlich weg. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen dass es was harmloseres ist :/


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2010)

_Das komische ist ja..ich hab wirklich recht ordentliche Zähne..zumindest hab ich kein Loch o.ä gefunden..ich hab das Gefühl (womit ich warscheinlich auch 100%ig richtig liege) das ich einfach zuviele Zähne und für die zu wenig Platz habe..

Naja..werd mir das morgen früh nochmal anschauen und dann entscheid ich spontan.._


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo..vor allem wenn man nicht genau weiss woher sie kommen..wenn man Tabletten schluckt,Mund auspült etc. weil man keine Lust bzw Angst davor hat zum Zahnartzt zu gehen _



Ging mir vor Jahren auch so, wollte da auch nicht zum Zahnarzt und habe es lange vermieden dorthin zu gehen. Bis zu dem Tag als meine Weisheitszähne in sich zusammengefallen sind und die Nerven offen lagen, da war mir dann alles egal, da gab es dann keine Angst mehr bloss noch Schmerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat dann fast 2 Wochen gedauert bis die alle 4 raus waren, in der Zeit hab ich glaube ich mehr Tabletten zu mir genommen als andere feste Nahrung, konnt ja eh nichts richtig essen. Seitdem geht es regelmäßig zum Zahnarzt, weil die Angst vor den Schmerzen größer ist als die vorm Zahnarzt.


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Same here, deswegen hat mir mein Zahnarzt vor 2-3 Jahren 4 Backenzähne (oben/unten auf jeder Seite ganz hinten) gezogen, die dann anscheinend von den Weisheitszähnen ersetzt werden sollen. 

Naja. Kieferorthopädie war früher garantiert mal eine alte chinesische Foltermethode. "Holt die Zahnspange!" "Ich gestehe alles!111"

Edit : Das war jetzt auf painis Post bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2010)

_Hm..ihr macht mir ja Mut.. °_°

/Edit : Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Betäubung? Denn..als ich das letzte mal da war (so vor ca. nem Jahr) hab ich ne Spritze bekommen und trotzdem alles mitbekommen..

Jetzt wäre mir ne Narkose o.ä schon lieb..nennt mich ruhig nen Mädchen oder was auch immer..aber ich kann das einfach nicht ab..ich hätte lieber beide Arme & Beine gebrochen als ne lokale Betäubung beim Zahnarzt..
_


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Kann ich verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinst du jetzt eine richtige Vollnarkose? 

Das machen zwar viele Zahnärtze, allerdings nicht ohne triftigen Grund. Ich hab die Wurzelbehandlung auch mit lokaler Betäubung über mich ergehen lassen müssen (ok, ich hab auch nicht nach was anderem gefragt, in dem Moment war mir das sowieso egal). So eine Vollnarkose ist ja auch nicht risikofrei...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..ihr macht mir ja Mut.. °_°
> 
> /Edit : Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Betäubung? Denn..als ich das letzte mal da war (so vor ca. nem Jahr) hab ich ne Spritze bekommen und trotzdem alles mitbekommen..
> 
> ...



Ich lasse mir immer eine Spritze geben, das wird vorher mit so einem Spray betäubt und dann spürt man den Einsstich kaum noch. Klar picksen tut es immer noch je nachdem wie stark die Betäubung sein muss ist der Einstich tiefer, aber nach dem ersten Stich ist dort eh schon das meiste taub und dann merkt man garantiert nichts mehr, und das ist allemal besser als die Schmerzen die sonst entstehen können. Zumindest mein Zahnarzt macht das sehr gut, von der Behandlung selber merke ich nichts, keine Schmerzen. Aber ich war auch bei mehreren Zahnärzten bis ich den richtigen gefunden habe.

Ich finde es ist auf alle Fälle gut wenn man einen Zahnarzt hat der einem "symphatisch" ist und dem man vertraut.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2010)

_Ich meinte nicht den Stich sondern das ich danach noch viel gespürt hab (also viel von der Behandlung)..naja..werd mich mal informieren..

_


----------



## EspCap (18. August 2010)

Das ging mir auch schon so, wenn nicht ein Arzt sondern nur eine Helferin die Betäubung sprizt... irgendwie scheinen die da meisstens nicht richtig zu treffen.
Also lieber auf den Arzt warten, auch wenns dann länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2010)

Die Vollnarkose wird übrigens auch nicht von jeder gesetzlichen Krankenkasse in bestimmten Fällen gezahlt. Als Beispiel reicht da ja auch schon das Ziehen der Weisheitszähnen, weils ja lokal auch gut geht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Jetzt weist du warum es nur 10€ gekostet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



10.6 Treiber und als Admin Starten Wirkt wunder. hihihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYOQt3JmkjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die letzten Worte!  (:


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. August 2010)

Moin


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

Na was fällt euch auf?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

sucht niemand einen sc2 teammate?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

bei dir weis ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Ich hab Erzi und wir rulen ^^


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

Ich hab niemanden und ich rage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich werde besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer gegen terras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. August 2010)

Borderlends ist Genial! echt Top Game! erst kann ich es sicher wärend 1 halb stunden Spielen, dann kack das Game wieder ab, und es kommt etwas was ich seit Vista nie mehr gesehen habe, einen Bluescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Hätt ich nur meinen neuen PC schon bzw. wär mein alter PC nicht von HWV so verkackt worden würd ich auch schon die ganze Zeit SC2 zocken :-(


----------



## Falathrim (19. August 2010)

Hab mich endgültig ins Galaxy S I9000 verliebt. So geil das Handy. So verdammt geil.


----------



## muehe (19. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hätt ich nur meinen neuen PC schon bzw. wär mein alter PC nicht von HWV so verkackt worden würd ich auch schon die ganze Zeit SC2 zocken :-(



was hast mit dem alten gemacht ? den hattest doch noch nicht so lange


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. August 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Dead Rising 2 - Kein Release in Deutschland*


http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/dead-rising-2/news/dead_rising_2,44685,2317153.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gerade in Schweizer Shop geschaut, dort nur auf English.... Kein Deutschland=Kein Spiel auf Deutsch = Schweiz und Österreich nur die English Version zum kaufen.   -.- ^^ auch egal lernt man wieder bisschen English


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2010)

Wer will sowas auch auf deutsch spielen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. August 2010)

Leute wie ich die kein English in der Schule hatten? und ihr englishe nur aus Shootern und Serie/Filmen eingermassen gelernt haben? Oo wenigster Deutscher Untertitel wäre nicht schlecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (19. August 2010)

Du hattest kein Englisch in der Schule? oO

Ich spiele auch grundsätzlich alles auf Englisch, schaue Filme und Serien auf Englisch etc. In deutscher Sprache ist eigentlich - meiner Meinung nach - alles Mist :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. August 2010)

Wilkommen in der Schweiz dort lernt man Franzözisch, Anstatt English -.- hätte auch English als Extra fach machen können, wäre dann aber in meiner Freienzeit gewesen, und dort hab ich lieber gezockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

2 Kilometer weit sein Fahrrad mit dem Platten getragen. Yay. Schulter, Rücken, Nacken, Arm, Oberschenkel, Handgelenk-Schmerzen *seufz*


----------



## Erz1 (19. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> *Dead Rising 2 - Kein Release in Deutschland*
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja recht interessant aus *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich hasse ja schon Left 4 Dead ; wird das so ähnlich? xD




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wilkommen in der Schweiz dort lernt man Franzözisch, Anstatt English -.- hätte auch English als Extra fach machen können, wäre dann aber in meiner Freienzeit gewesen, und dort hab ich lieber gezockt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woot? O_o Die Franzosen übernehmen die Weltherrschaft mit ihrer Sprache , gnaaahh.



Nebola schrieb:


> 2 Kilometer weit sein Fahrrad mit dem Platten getragen. Yay. Schulter, Rücken, Nacken, Arm, Oberschenkel, Handgelenk-Schmerzen *seufz*



Harhar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich darf auch noch mit dem Fahrrad los .. -.- Ich hatte auch letztens Platten, ist aber noch auf der Auffahrt bei uns passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (19. August 2010)

Wieso hast du es nicht geschoben?


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Dead Rising > Alle anderen Zombie Spiele !

Alleine schon der erste Teil, wo man Zombies riesen Lego Köpfe aufsetzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder mit Kettensäge durch Einkaufszentrum rennt ^^ 
Das Spiel sit so irre witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Fingolfin schrieb:


> Wieso hast du es nicht geschoben?


Weil sich der Schlauch "aufgewickelt" hatte.


----------



## Erz1 (19. August 2010)

Ich fand Left 4 Dead - sagen wir es mal so - sinnfrei als alles andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem gibt es da nichts ; aber das Dead Rising hört sich wiederrum interessant an - und wenns ne Story hat - umso besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> 2 Kilometer weit sein Fahrrad mit dem Platten getragen. Yay. Schulter, Rücken, Nacken, Arm, Oberschenkel, Handgelenk-Schmerzen *seufz*



wieso net geschoben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso net geschoben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war jetzt echt genial ...


----------



## Dropz (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Haha, Bild 3 ist ja geil, wie er da mit der Wasserpistole steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe übrigens grade bei Hardwareversand angerufen: Mein PC wird zurückgenommen (hab ihn letzte Woche schon eingeschickt) und ich bekomme den vollen Preis aufs Konto zurück überwiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit steht dem neuen PC nichts mehr im Wege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber diesmal von Alternate zusammengebaut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Nebo: Du Sau, mit mir in CoD 6 nie 2on2 Spielen wollen aber dich bei SC2 gleich Prostituieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (19. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab mich endgültig ins Galaxy S I9000 verliebt. So geil das Handy. So verdammt geil.



Was hatn das Ding fürn OS? Hoffe doch Android.


----------



## Erz1 (19. August 2010)

Jo , müsste Android sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Android 2.1.


----------



## Kyragan (19. August 2010)

Dann wird das Ding langsam interessant. Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Bei mir ist auch bald ein neues fällig. Bisher favorisiere ich ja weiterhin das HTC Desire. Aber Samsung soll ja auch ne sehr geniale Touchoberfläche entwickelt haben, so dass HTC Sense schon mal ausgeglichen ist. Mal schaun.


----------



## Falathrim (19. August 2010)

Hab beide heute in der Hand gehalten und fand das Galaxy deutlich geiler. Die Oberfläche vom Galaxy erinnert natürlich sehr ans iPhone 3GS, so wie das ganze Gerät, aber so geht alles sehr schnell und komfortabel von der Hand...blitzschnell ist es sowieso, subjektiv noch ein kleines Stückchen schneller als das Desire. Das verwirrt mich extrem mit den ganzen seltsamen Tasten, weshalb mir das Galaxy nochmal ein wenig lieber ist...und was ich sehr gut fand war eine der wenigen Sachen die ich bei beiden testen konnte, nämlich das Schreiben von Nachrichten...und da merkt man den Größenvorteil vom Galaxy schon sehr stark...ich mit meinen Riesenhänden konnte auf der ungewohnten Touchoberfläche mit der vertrauten QWERTZ-Tastatur super umgehen...das Desire war da ein klein wenig trickier und auch unübersichtlich, weil da, ganz nach Vorbild der PC-Tastaturen, auch gleich alle Zweitbelegungen auf den "Tasten" draufstehen. 

Pluspunkt vom Desire ist nur, dass es durch das Metallgehäuse stabiler wirkt und man auch den Eindruck hat etwas in der Hand zu haben...aber wenn ich für das Galaxy ne ordentliche Silikonhülle finde ist auch das nicht das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Froyo dürfte Mitte September fürs Galaxy kommen, da es ja das "Comes with Google"-"Zertifikat" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2010)

_Und noch nen Tag mit Zahnschmerzen rumsitzen..Arzt hatte keinen Termin >_<_


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Kollege will aufrüsten, i7 980x sinnvoll?. Er hat aktuell i7 950er drin.


----------



## muehe (19. August 2010)

gleich morgens als Notfall hin



> Kollege will aufrüsten, i7 980x sinnvoll?. Er hat aktuell i7 950er drin.



was macht er denn damit ? soll das Ding lieber übertakten


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> gleich morgens als Notfall hin



_Das sowieso >_<

Mutti holt grad Ibuprofen & Eis..hoffe das hilft erstmal..Paracetamol war nich das richtige..._


----------



## Kyragan (19. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kollege will aufrüsten, i7 980x sinnvoll?. Er hat aktuell i7 950er drin.



Wasn Schwachsinn... :S


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kollege will aufrüsten, i7 980x sinnvoll?. Er hat aktuell i7 950er drin.



Willst du mich verarschen? Was in aller Welt bewegt jemanden dazu, einen Prozessor, für den es noch nicht mal passende Anwendungen gibt (vom professionellen Bereich mal abgesehen) zu tauschen, gegen eine CPU, dessen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unter aller Kanone ist und der im Prinzip eigentlich nur noch für professionelle Anwendungen gemacht ist?

Für wieviel wird der 950er verkauft? Wenn es ein guter Preis ist, dann sag ich: "Ja, ist sinnvoll"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Ich glaube das war nicht ernst gemeint, eher die Reaktion darauf wegen meiner HD 5850 und dem LED Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das sowieso >_<
> 
> Mutti holt grad Ibuprofen & Eis..hoffe das hilft erstmal..Paracetamol war nich das richtige..._



ja Ibus sollten gehn 

ich hatte damals Metamizol/Novalgin Tropfen die wirken noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war nicht ernst gemeint, eher die Reaktion darauf wegen meiner HD 5850 und dem LED Monitor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wer verkauft mir jetzt einen 950er? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wer verkauft mir jetzt einen 950er?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27123&agid=1189 < DIE DA!


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Da nehm ich dann aber lieber den 960er, der ist billiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dubbelpost :<


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/PowerColor-HD4890-ATI-4890-Grafikkarte-1GB-/170526289093?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten#ht_1642wt_992

Für was wird sie weggehen? Ich werd mich daran halten und meinem Vadda dann auch soviel abzocken. Natürlich mit kleinem Rabatt, ist ja mein Vadda :O


----------



## Fingolfin (19. August 2010)

Sag mal spielt mittlerweile jeder Depp Terra?
Das kann dohc nich sein, das ich 5mal hintereinander gegen Terraner spiel.
Naja immerhin eins davon gewonnen...


----------



## Falathrim (19. August 2010)

Das sind die selben Leute die bei BC Hunter und bei WotLK (Anfang) DK gezockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer die stärkste Rasse nehmen anstatt Skill zu beweisen und mit der schwächeren Rasse den Vorteil des Gegners überwinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (19. August 2010)

Geil gesagt. XDDD
Ich musste echt lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (19. August 2010)

So die ersten Werbegeschenke von der Gamescom von meiner Schwester bekommen: Game, Schlüsselband, Schweißband, Pflegestift für die Lippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur so Nerdsachen :I , mit solchen Sachen geht man doch net raus


----------



## Nebola (19. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Sag mal spielt mittlerweile jeder Depp Terra?
> Das kann dohc nich sein, das ich 5mal hintereinander gegen Terraner spiel.
> Naja immerhin eins davon gewonnen...



Hmm, was habe ich noch zu Terra gesagt  ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sennaj (20. August 2010)

Bräuchte dringend nochmal hilfe.

Habn Aerocool VX-9 neu und komme beim DVD brenner nicht Weiter. Ist einer von Sony...

Aufjedenfall ist auf der Vorderseite nirgendswo Platz fürn Brenner, keine öffnung. Auf Youtube habe ich aber eben gesehn wie jemand einen drinne Hat. Ich komme nicht mehr weiter :/


----------



## muehe (20. August 2010)

doch der muss reingehen in einen 5 1/4" Schacht am besten den oben wo die 3,5" Öffnung drin ist

die Blenden solltest du einfach nach vorn rausdrücken können

müsstest mal genau gucken sind meist nur irgendwo eingerastet seitlich evtl. da bissl n Clip beiseite drücken


----------



## Sennaj (20. August 2010)

http://p.gzhls.at/443863.jpg

Also da wo die Öffnung ist? Die Öffnung ist bei mir allerdings 2reihen weiter unten... Wenn ja, dann werde ich mal versuchen die Blenden in der Reihe rauszudrücken.


----------



## muehe (20. August 2010)

ja du kannst ja dann einfach die Blenden tauschen wenn du das laufwerk oben haben möchtest 

eigentlich solltest du auch die gesamte Front abnehmen können ist auch bloss eingerastet in mehreren Löcher kann aber auch noch mit wenigen Schrauben fixiert sein 

das siehst du aber wenn du beide Seitendwände abnimmst


----------



## Sennaj (20. August 2010)

Danke schon mal aufjedenfall. Aber ich find da kein Schalter oder sowas, und mit Kraft will ichs eigentlic auch nicht machen, nicht das etwas kaputt geht. :/

Habs geschafft, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. August 2010)

nee musst mal genauer schauen vielleicht auch mit Taschenlampe sollten eigentlich nur irgendwo seitlich aussen eingehakt sein die Blenden oder wie gesagt ganze Front vorsichtig abnehmen

aus der Ferne kann ich dazu gross nix sagen kenn das Case auch nicht

am besten morgen auch bei Tageslicht


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja Ibus sollten gehn
> 
> ich hatte damals Metamizol/Novalgin Tropfen die wirken noch besser
> 
> ...



_Sagt mir nix..aber Ibu hilft grad ganz gut..

War grad da..hat absolut keine Zeit..Termin : Montag 14.00Uhr..wuhu.. >_<_


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

omfg. meine Mum war eben bei MediaMarkt, weil sie ihr Ladekabel für die Videocam verlegt hat , drehen sie ihr ein All-In One Ladegerät an für 40€ ; und sagen ihr noch, das originall Ladegerät kostet 80€..
Nicheinmal 10€ bei Amazon, Whoa. Und dann belabern die die noch, dass man das nach dem aufmachen nicht mehr tauschen kann O_o lawl.


----------



## muehe (20. August 2010)

Metamizol gibs aber nicht ohne Rezept

sind für starke bis sehr starke Schmerzen


----------



## Kaldreth (20. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sagt mir nix..aber Ibu hilft grad ganz gut..
> 
> War grad da..hat absolut keine Zeit..Termin : Montag 14.00Uhr..wuhu.. >_<_



Was? Das ist doch nen Notfall! Sag ihm, dass du vor Schmerzen die Wände hoch gehst! Geht gar nicht! Hätte ja mal gar keinen Bock das ganze WE mit Piene rum zu hängen!

Fahr gleich auf LAN / Männer Wochenende und das Wetter spielt auch mit! Das wird geil! 

Jemand noch ne gute Idee was man im LAN zocken kann? Also so kostenlose Sachen wie z.B. GTA 2 was im LAN ziemlich lustig sein soll!?


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2010)

_Naja..war grad nochmal da..hat jetzt ein wenig gereinigt & nen kleines Loch zu gemacht..Schmerzen sind grad erträglich..

Wurde auch Röntgenbild gemacht..da muss ich am 3.9 zur auswertung..er meinte aber schon das sicherlich min. 1 Zahn raus muss..hab zu wenig Platz..

Hoffentlich bleiben die Schmerzen bis zum 3.9 gering..hoffentlich.._


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2010)

Weiß jmd wo ich sunne kleine Microcam (Camcorder) bekomme, ohne stromanschluss (-> Batterie) und so klein wie möglich?


----------



## Niranda (20. August 2010)

Weiß jmd wo ich sunne kleine Microcam (Camcorder) bekomme, ohne stromanschluss (-> Batterie) und so klein wie möglich?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. August 2010)

Wie so willst du NSA Agent spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Jemand noch ne gute Idee was man im LAN zocken kann? Also so kostenlose Sachen wie z.B. GTA 2 was im LAN ziemlich lustig sein soll!?



GTA2 kann man im LAN Spielen? Wär mir neu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ansonsten:*

- CS 1.6
- Warcraft 3
- Wolfenstein

findest alle 3 Spiele als Crack-Versionen im WWW! 

Aber hey, ich hab nix gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Ja, GTA 2 im Lan oder Multiplayer ist episch, aber geht nur, wenn man es gekauft hat - die Version (die legale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aus'm Internet, damit geht das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cossacks kann man gut spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich hab mal aufgeräumt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Shefanix (20. August 2010)

GTA2 im LAN ist so ein geiles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was halt noch geil ist:

- Empire Earth
- Age of Empires 2
- Call of Duty 2 (aber nur mit 6 Leuten oder mehr)
- DiabloII

Mehr will mir grad nicht einfallen.

Btw: Ich spiel grad bisschen mit Excel rum. Man kann ja sogar Schiffe versenken auf eine etwas andere Art damit spielen xD


----------



## Kyragan (20. August 2010)

Sieht gemütlich aus.


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Was mir noch einfällt, ist TrackMania Nations Forever.
Das hat mir echt Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nur hatte ich danach echt Kopfschmerzen <.< ^^

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, auch Jungs benutzen lilane Bürsten. harhar. Neee. Ist eigentlich die von meiner Schwester. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die war mal wieder hier im Zimmer, während ich bei Oma und Opa war. <.<


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2010)

Ich zieh mir grad just 4 fun Twilight rein. Ist schon irgendwie witzig.
Also witzig im Sinne von schlecht, die Liebesszenen sind einfach nur langweilig und alles andere als ausgefallen oder romantisch.


----------



## Shefanix (20. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir grad just 4 fun Twilight rein. Ist schon irgendwie witzig.
> Also witzig im Sinne von schlecht, die Liebesszenen sind einfach nur langweilig und alles andere als ausgefallen oder romantisch.



Die Filme sind auch irgendwie total schlecht umgesetzt. Die Bücher sind aber klasse, besonders auf Englisch :X


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Filme sind auch irgendwie total schlecht umgesetzt. Die Bücher sind aber klasse, besonders auf Englisch :X



Finde alles von dem Schund schlecht - aber die Bücher sind so oder so immer besser als das Verfilmte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir grad just 4 fun Twilight rein. Ist schon irgendwie witzig.
> Also witzig im Sinne von schlecht, die Liebesszenen sind einfach nur langweilig und alles andere als ausgefallen oder romantisch.



Wie kann man sich nur selbst Foltern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. August 2010)

Größeren Schund als Twilight gibts nicht. :S


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur selbst Foltern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach so schlimm ist es nicht...es ist ein bischen so wie 10 Dinge die ich an dir hasse, nur halt ohne romantisch zu sein und ohne Actionszenen. Achja, und ohne gute Schauspieler. Also quasi Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Also so nach dem Motto: ziehe ich mir mal die schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten rein, obwohl selbst Kinderbuecher unterhaltsamer sind? xD

Sended from iPod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. August 2010)

Nur weil die Filme totaler Müll sind, heisst es nicht, dass es bei den Büchern genau das selbe ist. Also nicht einfach grundlos die Bücher in den Dreck ziehen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. August 2010)

Die Harry Potter Filme sind ja auch Scheisse, aber die Bücher sind gut... ob wohl, Harry potter nicht gerade Weiber kacke ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Sended from iPod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:O gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3G ? ^^

Edit: Der laptop kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Harry Potter Filme sind ja auch Scheisse, aber die Bücher sind gut... ob wohl, Harry potter nicht gerade Weiber kacke ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, die ersten 1 oder 2 Filme sind ziemlich gut imo, aber danach wirds nur noch wirsch für mich ^^


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Also so nach dem Motto: ziehe ich mir mal die schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten rein, obwohl selbst Kinderbuecher unterhaltsamer sind? xD


Quasi


> Sended from iPod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sent. In der 5. Klasse in Englisch die unregelmäßigen Verben nicht gelernt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shefanix schrieb:


> Nur weil die Filme totaler Müll sind, heisst es nicht, dass es bei den Büchern genau das selbe ist. Also nicht einfach grundlos die Bücher in den Dreck ziehen...


Zick doch nicht gleich rum o.0 



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Harry Potter Filme sind ja auch Scheisse, aber die Bücher sind gut... ob wohl, Harry potter nicht gerade Weiber kacke ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Filme find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht...die Bücher sind allerdings ne Klasse für sich.


----------



## EspCap (20. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> - Warcraft 3



This! Allein mit WC3 haben wir schon mal 3 Tage gelant... mit Custom Hero Line Wars, Footy, Battleships, TowerDefense, ADUG, Dota und tonnenweise anderen Funmaps kann man ewig verbringen ohne dass es langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Damn, failed , Jo xD und vorher hab ich mich lustig gemacht ^^


----------



## Nebola (20. August 2010)

Erzi komm Steam, Ts, Sc2 los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Sorry , ich konnt nicht. xD


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

Ist bei sc2 gerade ein update oder so bei mir werden 00 achievementpunkte un kein portrait angezeigt ? oO


----------



## Fingolfin (20. August 2010)

War bei mir vorhin auch so, mittlerweile sind zumindets die Punkte wieder da.
Das Portrait fehlt allerdings noch.

Edit: Ok nun fehlen auch die Punkte
Whoa die letzten 6 Spiele alle gegen Terra... aber immerhin die hälfte gewonnen.


----------



## Kyragan (20. August 2010)

Dropz mach mal deine Sig kleiner. Die bombt mir den halben Monitor voll. Entscheid dich mal für ein Bild plx.


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dropz mach mal deine Sig kleiner. Die bombt mir den halben Monitor voll. Entscheid dich mal für ein Bild plx.



sry aber es ist so das ich die garnelen behalten MUSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst kommen direkt flames^^ ich kann das sc2 teil wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (20. August 2010)

Hatte hier schon jemand die Möglichkeit, die Logitech G700 zu testen?


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

Also so langsam raste ich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber echt mir macht sc2 einfach keinen spaß zumindest nicht in der random bronze liga wo man ANDAUERN MIT 8 MARINES AM ANFANG ÜBERRANT WIRD>:<:<:<:< was soll sowas denn>.<.<? WAS MACHT DARAN DENN SPA? ICH MEINE ICH BAUE MICH GANZ NORMAL AUF UND DIE MACHEN SONEN MIST DARUNTER LEIDET DEREN ECO US USW >:<:<

Edit: eine Replayanalyse hat ergeben das die bo "6,7 rax piece of shit" sehr gängig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (20. August 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß wenn du mal gegen Terras spielst, die neben einem fetten MMM-Ball auch noch Ghosts und Siege Tanks benutzen.


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß wenn du mal gegen Terras spielst, die neben einem fetten MMM-Ball auch noch Ghosts und Siege Tanks benutzen.



ich würde mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn dann kann man mal mehr als 5 min im game verbringen ... das geht bei der eben genannte 6,7 rax nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir würde das garkeine spaß machen das zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. August 2010)

Jaaahaaa. Am Anfang einfach 4 Cannons setzen und dann wars das. Aber dann hast du lange Zeit keine Units und wenn man 2vs2 spielt und 2 auf einen gehen ist man tot..


----------



## Fingolfin (20. August 2010)

Wer baut denn gegen Terra ernsthaft Cannons?


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jaaahaaa. Am Anfang einfach 4 Cannons setzen und dann wars das. Aber dann hast du lange Zeit keine Units und wenn man 2vs2 spielt und 2 auf einen gehen ist man tot..



Ich hab nun mal die bo "6,7 rax retarded shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" getestet und es funktioniert zwar aber es mach überhaupt keine spaß>.<


----------



## Nebola (20. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Wer baut denn gegen Terra ernsthaft Cannons?



Ich, gegen fast Reaper, Banshee usw.

Andernfalls fast Stalker.

Edit: Ich sehe in random 4 vs. 4 (Erzi und ich) keinen Sinn.

Heute 9 Spiele gemacht, 9 verloren. Warum ? Na sobald mehr als 1 Terra bei denen ist, ist es eh ein free win. Und das meine ich genauso, wie ich es sage.

Weil jeder Terra 8-10 Marines baut, ebend auf einen > tot, zum nächsten > tot usw. 

8 Marines, ok, 4-5 Stalker np, aber wenn es 2 oder 3 Terras sind, kannste gleich gg schreiben.


----------



## Fingolfin (20. August 2010)

3v3 und 4v4 sind sowieso fürn Arsch.
Die wirkliche Stärke von Starcraft liegt meiner Meinung nach im 1v1 und 2v2.

Mit purem MM oder MMM komm ich mittlerweile gut klar, richtig schwer wirds erst, wenn dazu noch andere Einheiten wie Banshees, Ghosts oder Siege Tanks kommen. Da hat man dann wirklich kaum noch eine Chance.


----------



## Erz1 (21. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Wer baut denn gegen Terra ernsthaft Cannons?



Damit rechnet kein Bob Terra, der mit 8 Marines rusht.
Ist dasselbe wie bei den Zerglingen.. ^^


----------



## Fingolfin (21. August 2010)

Gegen Zerglinge hat man dann allerdings eine Art WallIn mit Warpgate/ Schmiede oder Pylon/ Schmiede.
Gegen Marines finde ich, sind die Ressourcen in Berserkern und Stalkern besser angelegt.


----------



## Nebola (21. August 2010)

Bei Reaper in Stalker ja, aber generell mache ich immer einen Mix aus, Bersis mit Charge, Blink Stalker, Sentrys, und Immortals.

Je nachdem ob der andere nur auf Marines geht, bekommt er dann noch nen paar PSI Storm rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer wieder geil, nen Templer anklicken der mit 1 Storm 23 Kills hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (21. August 2010)

Für reines MMM reichen mir am Anfang Berserker mit Charge und Sentrys. Später kommen dann noch Kolosse hinzu.
Hetzer braucht man, falls der Terra schon vor dem Upgrade angreift, um Kolosse vor Vikings zu schützen oder eben halt um Siege Tanks hinter der MMM-Masse zu zerhaun.
Immortals benutze ich eigentlich sehr wenige, vielleicht mal ein oder zwei zur Unterstützung oder gegen bunkernde Terras.


----------



## Nebola (21. August 2010)

3-5 Immortals habe ich eigentlich immer, sofern halt MMM ist bzw nur MM. Weil die pusten die Marodeure nur so um.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Bei Terras baut man eigentlich automatisch 1-2 Kanonen bei den Drohnen hin und bei Zergs die nur Zerglinge bauen helfen 2-3 Bunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei man mit MMM eigentlich auch ohne Probleme Immortals plattmacht. Kollosse sind dann schon der fast einzigste gute Counter der die Protoss bringen können. Neben Psi Storm natürlich, der ist ultimativ xD


----------



## Nebola (21. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei Terras baut man eigentlich automatisch 1-2 Kanonen bei den Drohnen hin und bei Zergs die nur Zerglinge bauen helfen 2-3 Bunker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope. Entweder gehst du fast Stalker ODER 2 Cannons. Muss man selber wissen, ich gehe immer Stalker. Mit den Cannons kann ich kein Druck machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kolosse sucken gegen Terra, solange der nicht 90% nur Marines baut, kacken die eh ab, mit Focus leben die keine2 Sekunden lang, egal ob mit oder ohne Range Upgrade.
Das einzige was dort hilft ist Upgraden, glaub mir, gestern Abend mit Dropz 2vs2 gemacht, gegen Terra und Protoss, und während Dropz mir manchmal den Arsch freigehalten hat, bin ich dann rein und hab die umgehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dropz hat gut geext, die nur je 1 mal. Dann nachdem ich 3 mal seine Armee geplättet hatte, war der ziemlich ausgetrocknet, Panzer mit Voids gekillt, Beobachter in seine Base und mit 20 Stalker rein geblinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er kommt mit Thors an, ich blink raus, und Charge vorne mit Bersis rein ^^

Und meine 4 Kolosse haben den Toss fast alleine gekillt, Waffenupgrade 3, Panzerung 3, Schilde 2. Da machen die böse aua, und sterben nicht so schnell.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Range upgrade + diese Block dinger richtig zu platzieren funkt bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Fingolfin (21. August 2010)

Wenn du mit Kolossen und Berserkern spielst, sollten die Berserker dafür sorgen, dass der MMM-Ball gar nicht erst zu den Kolossen kommt.
Falls er mit Vikings kommt brauchst du halt ein paar Hetzer.
Ab 3-4 Kolosse sind die Dinger richtig heftig.

Btw für mich wars das erstmal mit Ranglistenspielen.
Von 12 Spielen 10 gegen Terra, so langsam wirds echt frustrierend.
Wird Zeit für nen Balancing-Patch.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Bis Blizzard die Überhitzung der Grafikkarte nicht fixed werd ich nicht mal mehr Co-op spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (21. August 2010)

Gabs nicht mal ne Möglichkeit, das manuell zu fixen?


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Es gibt einen Fix, den hab ich aber schon drin. Jetzt ists im Menü alles fine mit der Temperatur, aber nach ner Zeit spielen (Egal ob im Hauptmenü oder im d3d) machts blub und ich bekomm den blau gestreiften Bildschirm und ich muß erst mal 30 Min warten bis die Graka abgekühlt ist, da er sonst nicht bootet.


----------



## Kyragan (21. August 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Gabs nicht mal ne Möglichkeit, das manuell zu fixen?


VSync.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> VSync.



Nein.



> Blizzard selbst rät die Nutzer dazu, dass man den Problem vorerst dadurch behandeln soll, dass man im Ordner _"Dokumente/Starcraft 2" _der Datei "_Variables.txt"_ die Einträge _"frameratecapglue=30"_ und _"frameratecap=60"_ hinzufügen soll, um die Bildwiederholrate zu limitieren. Jedoch scheint jene Maßnahme das Problem nicht wirklich zu beheben. Bisher sieht es eher danach aus, dass die Limitierung der Bildwiederholrate lediglich die Überhitzung der Grafikkarte verlangsamt und es irgendwann aber trotzdem zu einem Absturz kommt.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2010)

_*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DlPVH5DU48&feature=player_embedded °_°*_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. August 2010)

Sieht interessant aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2010)

Ubisoft nou!


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Jupp, leider :/

Achja, schon gesehen? Rage erscheint als erstes für iOS (und wird sogar für Linux erscheinen) und sieht schonmal super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=52hMWMWKAMk[/youtube]


----------



## Shefanix (21. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded °_°*_



Erinnert mich an Black&White 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2010)

_Stimmt..hab ich nie gespielt..aber das da werd ich mir man anschauen..ich mag so Weltenbauen :-)_


----------



## Nebola (21. August 2010)

Ich dachte du magst CoD 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

Ich will mal wieder geld ausgeben xD

SSD-Platten, welche sind zu empfehlen? P/L Verhältniss? brauche halt ein wenig platz um meine Lieblings spiele druf zu knallen wie WoW und FF14 (Beta zurzeit und dann auch Release) und dann eben Windows 7 64bit sprich so 60GB wären das Maximum zurzeit (60gb SSD waren glaube ich schweine teuer oder?)

Preis ist jetzt eigentlich egal (solangs ned so 600euro Platten sind), da ich mir entweder 8GB ram kaufen wollte oder eben ne SSD (warum 8GB ram? - Weil ichs kann...ja das ist meine erklärung, naja und um die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16mb zu verringern ohne probleme zu bekommen) wobei halt auch ne SSD merkbar besser ist als einfach "sinnlose" 8GB ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach in den thread hauen oder per PM ^^
Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Alles was SF-1200 Controller hat ist imo empfehlenswert. Corsair Force (F60), OCZ Agility2/Vertex 2, G.Skill Phoenix Pro bspw.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Ich hab nun HTC HD2 und Iphone 3GS Oo  

es ist so mein Onkel, war nicht zu frieden mit dem HTC HD2, besser gesagt er wird zu alt für Komplex Menus, xD er wollte es meiner Mutter geben da sie schon lange neues Handy braucht... Ich hab mich da aber zu Wort gemeldete, und werde mit ihr schauen ob ich dann das HTC HD2 nehme und sie dafür mein eiphone.  WINDOWS WTF! ;D

MarketPlace kann man zwar in die Müll werfen, aber im Internet findet man Tonnen weise Free Apps...


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Windows Mobile stinkt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Begründung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/consumer-electronics/gadgets/15913-test-htc-hd2-bigger-better-hd2-ia.html

Der Test spricht Bände.


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alles was SF-1200 Controller hat ist imo empfehlenswert. Corsair Force (F60), OCZ Agility2/Vertex 2, G.Skill Phoenix Pro bspw.




Wenn das MB Sata6 unterstützt würde ich eher zu einer Crucial C300(Bild rechts) greifen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Die Samsung F3 ist ja mal gar nicht leise, da war meine WD Caviar Black leiser...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.hardwarel...ter-hd2-ia.html
> 
> Der Test spricht Bände.



Und was genau soll nun daran so Schlimm sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Positive Aspekte des **HTC HD 2**:*


hervorragend für multimediale Anwendungen, Messaging
großes und wertiges Display
Qualität der Kamera (Fotos)
Lieferumfang (Tasche, USB-Kabel, USB-Ladegerät)
*Negative Aspekte des HTC HD 2**:*


meist zweihändige Bedienung notwendig
bei erhöhter Nutzung zu schwacher Akku
wackelige Hardkey-Leiste unterhalb des Displays
hervorstehende Platzierung der Kamera
[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Ich spreche nicht vom Handy, also der technischen Basis, sondern von der Software. Also Windows Mobile. Die Wahl zwischen iOS und Windows Mobile ist zwar die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, aber das ändert ja nix an dem grausamen Betriebssystem an sich.


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Da kann man auch gleich zwischen Symbian und Memo wählen ...


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

So ungefähr. Android ftw!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Ach so.. ok nun ja ich test das Telefon jetzt einfach mal eine Woche.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vielleicht bekomme ich dann auch dir Krise. xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

WinMobile > Android !


----------



## Xerivor (22. August 2010)

Würd auf das HD Touch eh Android drauf machen geht ja mittlerweile


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2010)

hi all war gestern mal beim mafia II stand bei der gamescom 
die hatten nen geiles headset bei lautsterke regler hatten das ne zusatz 
öffnung wo man nen 2ten kopfhöhrer oder boxen anschliessen kan glaube ich 
es ist schwarz und leuchtete grün (das war an dem xbox 360 stand bei mafia II)


kan mir wer helfen möchte gerne meine xbox360 und pc auf einma verbinden 
mit dem headset


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn das MB Sata6 unterstützt würde ich eher zu einer Crucial C300(Bild rechts) greifen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider hat das MA790XT-UD4P nur Sata2
Wie teuer sind denn die platten mit dem SF-1200 controller so?


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> WinMobile > Android !



Eigentlich mag ich ja gute Witze, aber je öfter ich diese Aussage lese desto mehr zweifle ich daran, dass es es überhaupt nen Witz war... :S


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> WinMobile > Android !



Nenn mir *einen* Grund warum. Einen einzigen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Windows Mobile ist Genial!!!! Ich hab sicher 1 Stunde lange gesucht wo man 3G aushalten kann... nach dem ich durch 30 unter Menus. war hab ich es dann gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2010)

keiner da da der mir wegen meines post 33314 helfen kann??


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Windows Mobile ist Genial!!!! Ich hab sicher 1 Stunde lange gesucht wo man 3G aushalten kann... nach dem ich durch 30 unter Menus. war hab ich es dann gefunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannst du mit dem iPhone auch haben, aber nicht weil du so lange suche musst, sondern weil das Menü so langsam lädt und träge reagiert^^


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Relax... wenn es jemand könnte hätte er schon geantwortet. Andauerndes rumquengeln hilft, ähnlich wie bei kleinen Kindern, nicht weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Das iPhone Menü reagiert langsam und träge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast aber schon mal ein iPhone gesehen, oder?


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Er besitzt sogar selbst eins. Ein iPhone 3G mit iOS4 ist schon spürbar träge.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Hm, stimmt, ganz vergessen. 
Kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen... mein alter Touch 2G ist trotz iOS 4 eigentlich noch recht flott.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2010)

hab nen samsung m1 müste es sein das hat auch manchma menü schwierigkeiten ^^
das ist ähnlich wie das iphone 3g nur parr unterschiede halt nur ^^


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Vielleicht weil iOS 4 auf dem 3G einfach scheiße ist ?

Jeder sagt das es darauf arsch lahm ist, warum gibt es immer wieder Leute die trotzdem updaten und dann sagen es ist lahm ?

Apple meinte vor kurzem, es komme nen Update damit es schneller auf dem 3G wird.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Kein Grund, wie Öff Öff im Walde rumzubrüllen junger Mann.


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt, ganz vergessen.
> Kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen... mein alter Touch 2G ist trotz iOS 4 eigentlich noch recht flott.



Seit iOS4 hängt es sich öfters auf, Apps laufen erst aufs 3. oder 4. mal und generell lädt alles ewig.
Ich würd ja wieder downgraden, aber dann laufen wahrscheinlich einige Apps nicht mehr.

Verschwörungstheoretiker würden ja jetzt sagen dass Apple absichtlich das 3G ausbremst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kein Grund, wie Öff Öff im Walde rumzubrüllen junger Mann.



Hey, zieh Öff Öff nicht da rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Du hast aber nicht zufällig per JB Multitasking und Springboardwallpaper aktiviert, oder? Da war mein Touch nämlich auch unerträglich lahm. 
Ohne klappt es eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn ich trotzdem gerne langsam mein iPhone 4 hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du hast aber nicht zufällig per JB Multitasking und Springboardwallpaper aktiviert, oder? Da war mein Touch nämlich auch unerträglich lahm.
> Ohne klappt es eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn ich trotzdem gerne langsam mein iPhone 4 hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö nichts. Ich hab vor iOS4 das iPhone sogar komplett zurückgesetzt damit es wieder sauber und rein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Seit iOS4 hängt es sich öfters auf, Apps laufen erst aufs 3. oder 4. mal und generell lädt alles ewig.
> Ich würd ja wieder downgraden, aber dann laufen wahrscheinlich einige Apps nicht mehr.
> 
> Verschwörungstheoretiker würden ja jetzt sagen dass Apple absichtlich das 3G ausbremst
> ...



Und Klos sagt, dass eben auch Apple oft Scheiße baut, bei ihren Betriebssystemen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und Klos sagt, dass eben auch Apple oft Scheiße baut, bei ihren Betriebssystemen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sage wir haben beide recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Sagtmal, soll ich lieber die Xbox oder den PC per HDMI anschließen? Weil nur ein steckplatz am monitor unso'


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sagtmal, soll ich lieber die Xbox oder den PC per HDMI anschließen? Weil nur ein steckplatz am monitor unso'




Die Xbox hat außer dem HDMI nur noch SCART oder?
In dem Fall würde ich sie per HDMI anschließen und den PC per DVI.


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die Xbox hat außer dem HDMI nur noch SCART oder?
> In dem Fall würde ich sie per HDMI anschließen und den PC per DVI.



Hab sonst leider nur noch VGA -.- '

Edit: Jop, die box hat sonst nur Scart als alternative


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2010)

also hdmi an die box wen du am monitor dvi hast gibts nen hdmi dvi kabel nutze ich auch immer und manchma bessere grafik als auf der glotze 
von mir nur kein sound muste halt nen headset haben für die xbox 

aber bin auf der suche nach nen headset für xbox 360 und pc zugleich


hab eins gefunden nur keiner verkauft es 2 jahreshälfte schon fast durch 
*Razer Chimaera Professional Gaming-Headset*.weiss einer wo ich es kriege 
egal ob es in bayern ist oder hamburg fahr dahin wen die nicht liefern 
soll 109&#8364; kosten

und läst sich noch nicht mall bestellen -.-


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und Klos sagt, dass eben auch Apple oft Scheiße baut, bei ihren Betriebssystemen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und soramac sagt, dass eben auch Microsoft oft Scheisse baut, bei Ihren Betriebssystemen. Wenn Ich Windows 7 auf ein 5 Jahr altes Notebook installiere. Laeuft es auch total scheisse und lahm. Das selbe kannst du bei dem iPhone auch sehen. Nur mal so als Vergleich.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und soramac sagt, dass eben auch Microsoft oft Scheisse baut, bei Ihren Betriebssystemen. Wenn Ich Windows 7 auf ein 5 Jahr altes Notebook installiere. Laeuft es auch total scheisse und lahm. Das selbe kannst du bei dem iPhone auch sehen. Nur mal so als Vergleich.



Liegt am RAM, nicht am OS.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Ach und da das iPhone 3G von der Hardware nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist, das weiss jeder. Darum besitzt das iPhone 4 auch 512MB RAM


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Ich kann XP locker auf meinem alten PC mit Athlon XP 2000+ und 256MB RAM laufen lassen. Windows 7 wäre für *flüssigen Betrieb* ein absoluter Albtraum. Natürlich frisst Vista oder Win 7 deutlich mehr Ressourcen als XP oder gar Win2k. Da gibts nix zu diskutieren.

In jedem OS gibt es irgendwo nervige Dinge oder Dinge die nicht 100%ig funktionieren. Überall gibt es Probleme. Auch OS X hat mich oder Klassenkameraden schon geärgert. Genauso wie Windows das bisher in allen Versionen getan hat und noch immer tut. Genauso wie Linux nicht flawless ist. Das gilt genauso für sämtliche mobilen Betriebssysteme, wie man sie auf aktuellen Smartphones findet.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Ist halt so. Das man fuer Windows 7 4GB RAM besitzen sollte und laut Apple ist fuer das iOS 4 512RAM zustaendig, wobei es auch unter 256RAM laufen sollte.

Nur wenn man Windows 7 auf einem 1GB RAM Rechner laufen laesst

und das iOS 4 auf einem iPhone 3G mit 128MB RAM laufen laesst.

Ist doch klar, dass es total langsam von statten geht. 


Da kann man Apple und Microsoft keine Schuld zuweisen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Ich biete aber auch kein Update auf Windows 7 wenn du ne alte rücke hast.

Appel hätte auch von Anfang an, das Update für 3G streichen können... da man sicher wusste wie scheiss es drauf laufen würde.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich weist net... 

ich kann mich net entscheiden das HD2 würde mich richtig lusten, aber ja... Apps kann man in den Tone werfen ausehr Twitter und Facebook was schon drauf war, anderes muss ich sagen auf meinem Iphone hab ich so viele Apps die ich zu 90% der zeit so der so nie benutze...

2 EDIT: hab mich entschieden behalten das Eiphone.. der Grund? es kack mich an alles umzustellen und alle die Lieder aufs HTC zu kopiere dann bekommt meine mutter das HD2


----------



## Xerivor (22. August 2010)

Android auf das HD Touch 2 draufmachen = profit?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

"Ein schwerwiegendes Problem gibt es aber noch, die Handyfunktion: Telefonieren lässt sich mit dem Handy aufgrund unzureichender Sprachübermittlung nicht. Auch Kamera und UMTS-Empfang funktionieren noch nicht"

das würde dann sein wenn ich das machen würde, dann bring mir das Handy natürlich viel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. August 2010)

kann das sein das web.de zum post fach alles tot ist komme net rein kollege auch net


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2010)

Das Handy kann alles. Außer Telefonieren.


----------



## Xerivor (22. August 2010)

Known problems:
- 3G Data connection MAY BE slow or not working properly due to incomplete data driver in kernel
- Compass is inaccurate, this is known.
- Green LED blinks, THIS IS NOT AN ISSUE. This is a diagnostic feature to see if the phone has crashed or not.
- Keypad backlight does not function correctly (stays on all the time or stays off all the time). This is being worked on.
- all other things should work ok


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Ja und, es ist  immer noch nicht komplette drauf angepasst und so lange das net der Fall ist wird auch nix drauf gehauen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nenn mir *einen* Grund warum. Einen einzigen!



Google pinches datas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Und Microsoft oder Apple nicht, hu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Naja bei denen gabs bisher wenigstens keine Aktionen wie unverschlüsselte WLAN-Daten sammeln...


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Naja bei denen gabs bisher wenigstens keine Aktionen wie unverschlüsselte WLAN-Daten sammeln...


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hab eins gefunden nur keiner verkauft es 2 jahreshälfte schon fast durch
> *Razer Chimaera Professional Gaming-Headset*. Weiß einer wo ich es kriege?
> egal ob es in Bayern oder Hamburg ist, ich fahr dahin wen die nicht liefern:
> soll 109&#8364; kosten
> ...



Muss dir leider sagen, das Razer keine guten Headsets macht -> Eigene Erfahrung. Die Teile gehen wirklich extremst schnell kaputt, und das Material schmutzt total. Sie sehen zwar auf den ersten Blick gut aus aber nein, ich würde dir 109% abraten.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Da wär ich mir angesichts von bing und seinem StreetView ähnlichem System nicht so sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist einfach nur naiv zu glauben, dass nur google ne Datenkrake ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir angesichts von bing und seinem StreetView ähnlichem System nicht so sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo speziell wurde das ja auch von den Medien hochgepushed. Schon klar. Wirklich ernst meinte ich den Kommentar ja auch nicht, konnte bisher die beiden BS nicht vergleichen...


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Das man fuer Windows 7 4GB RAM besitzen sollte und laut Apple ist fuer das iOS 4 512RAM zustaendig, wobei es auch unter 256RAM laufen sollte.
> 
> Nur wenn man Windows 7 auf einem 1GB RAM Rechner laufen laesst
> 
> ...



Windows7 läuft auf einem Rechner mit 1GB ohne Probleme, vorausgesetzt es handelt sich dabei nicht um einen P2. Und selbst mit nur 512MB läuft es noch besser als iOS4 auf dem 3G, und das in einer VM. Und wenn man dann noch vergleicht was sich von XP auf W7 geändert hat, dann ist es klar dass es mehr Leistung braucht, aber was gibt es denn beim iOS4 neues? Auf dem 3G wurden die meisten Funktionen eh weggelassen, also was kostet da so viel Performance?

Btw. 5Jahre altes NB gegen 2 Jahre altes Iphone? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und soramac sagt, dass eben auch Microsoft oft Scheisse baut, bei Ihren Betriebssystemen. Wenn Ich Windows 7 auf ein 5 Jahr altes Notebook installiere. Laeuft es auch total scheisse und lahm. Das selbe kannst du bei dem iPhone auch sehen. Nur mal so als Vergleich.



Und was willst du mit Windows 7 auf einem 5 Jahre alten Notebook? o.O


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Sicherlich läuft W7 auf 1GB Ram, ich hatte selbst unter den "Bedingungen" laufen gehabt. Nur nach ~3 Monaten fing es an, nicht mehr richtig flüssig zu laufen.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. August 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage: Glaubt ihr, man kann mit einer DSL 768K Leitung mit einem Halbwegs ordentlichen Ping WoW und einige Ego-Shooter spielen?


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was willst du mit Windows 7 auf einem 5 Jahre alten Notebook? o.O



Was willst du mit iOS 4 auf nem 2 jahre alten 3G ? (oder ka wie alt das ist)


----------



## Dropz (22. August 2010)

Probiers doch einfach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Wie kann ich Dateien finden und dann auch endgültig löschen? Denn ich möchte gerade sony vegas 9 installieren doch wenn ich auf das setup klicke dann steht da das sony vegas bereits installiert ist obwolh es das nicht ist ich suche schon die ganze zeit aber kann einfach nichts finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kann ich noch weiter vorgehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Japp, das klappt ja sogar mit einer 350er Leitung... nur sobald ein anderer anfängt zu surfen kann man es vergessen.


----------



## Vaishyana (22. August 2010)

Da bin ich beruhigt. Aber dass es schwer laggt wenn Firefox läd, war schon bei der alten 2000er Leitung so. Wird Zeit dass November da ist, dann wird ne 16.000er verlegt.....


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Ich bekomm erst neues Internet am 24. 
Hier gilt anscheinend nicht das Motto wie bei 1&1: ''Wir gehen erst, wenn der Anschluss laeuft''


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Uns wird für nächstes Jahr Q2/3 VDSL 25 versprochen... das glaub ich aber auch erst wenn ich es sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

So ; Morgen Schule und neue Klasse. Whojay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> So ; Morgen Schule und neue Klasse. Whojay.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bundesland?


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Schleswig-Holstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Sei froh das sie deutsch sprechen.

Morgen fuer mich neue Schule, neue Klasse, neue Sprache. Gut neue Sprache nicht umbedingt, aber trotzdem ist es fuer mich mit 15 Jahren nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2010)

_Viel Spaß (Nein , nicht ironisch gemeint) und viel Erfolg und das ganze andere ;-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Schleswig-Holstein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab schon seit ner Woche Schule^^ Bin jetzt endlich in der 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> So ; Morgen Schule und neue Klasse. Whojay.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles halb so wild, hab das vor 2 Wochen auch gehabt und bisher wars sehr witzig. Lehrer, Klassenkameraden alle sehr nett, die Schule ist gut. Ich hab nix zu klagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist am Anfang immer n bisschen ungewohnt, aber neue Leute wirst du in deinem Leben noch oft genug kennen lernen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Ich hoffe nur das ich nicht so viele Mexikaner und Haitis in der Klasse haben. Mein Bruder ist auf ein College und da sind nur Mexikaner und die ganzen Affen. Das heisst: Sie sprechen nur spanisch alle.

Ich könnte da keinen unterscheiden, weil die fuer mich alle gleich ausschauen. Von daher bin Ich mal gespannt was fuer eine Klasse ich morgen bekommen werde.

Und danke painschecks (:

Gegen Ende August Anfangs September wird auch meine Website fertig sein und dann werden kommen mit Sicherheit jede Menge Blogs, da kannst du dann lesen, was bei mir alles so passiert!


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Ich komme auch in die 11. Soviele "neue" sind da nicht unbedingt, aber einige haben gewechselt oder mussten wegen den Ranzprofilen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Schule an sich regt mich nicht sehr auf , ich habe bloß wenig Lust eine bestimmte Lehrerin (die ich natürlich in Englisch bekomme gnaaaah.) und eine alte gute Freundin wiederzusehen, mit der ich mich zerstritten habe. 
Bin eigentlich auch der Typ, der gerne in die Schule geht un dort auch was macht, nur könnte ich auf bestimme Personen verzichten - und auf das *Ich muss nun um 5.00 Uhr aufstehen-* Syndrom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

@Sora Dann wünsch ich dir mal ebenso viel Spaß und was man auf ner amerikanischen Highschool noch so alles braucht.

@Erz1 Kurssystem ist immer ne Umstellung, aber da gewöhnt man sich dran. Meine Oberstufenzeit war die geilste Zeit ever aufm Gymnasium.


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Genau, dir wünsch ich auch viel Spaß und Glück ; Soramac. Ist ja doch etwas anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das ich nicht so viele Mexikaner und Haitis in der Klasse haben. Mein Bruder ist auf ein College und da sind nur Mexikaner und die ganzen Affen. Das heisst: Sie sprechen nur spanisch alle.
> Ich könnte da keinen unterscheiden, weil die fuer mich alle gleich ausschauen. Von daher bin Ich mal gespannt was fuer eine Klasse ich morgen bekommen werde.



Das liest sich auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "Affen" leben wahrscheinlich länger in den USA als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Oh mein Gott. Was hab ich denn fuer dein Deutsch eben geschrieben.

Und danke ebenfalls Kyragan (:
Ich konnte Faecher auswaehlen oder Kurse sage Ich mal dazu. Habe genommen: Graphic Design, Photo Design dazu brauch man eine SLR Kamera, dann Marketing und Autoführerschein. Man kann also in der Schule den Führerschein machen. Gab natuerlich noch Sprachen wie spanish und französisch, Sport, Psychologie und son Quatsch. Das waren eigentlich die interessantesten Faecher. 

Vielleicht kriege Ich ja Adobe Photoshop CS5 kostenlos. Nein Quatsch (:


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Viel Spaß euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich gehts in ca. 3 Wochen auch wieder los, auch mit teilweise neuen Leuten. 
Aber das ist sowieso in jedem Kurs anders, ich bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Sora, what? Graphic Design, Photo Design, Marketing? Was habt ihr denn für geile Fächer?
Und Psychologie hab ich 2-stündig gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch in die 11. Soviele "neue" sind da nicht unbedingt, aber einige haben gewechselt oder mussten wegen den Ranzprofilen gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5 Uhr????

Bei mir reichen 6 Uhr völlig. Ist deine Schule 100km weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<- Rheinlandpfalz

Ich hab durschnittlich mittel-gute Lehrer würde ich sagen, und das Kurssystem hat doch einige Vorzüge nach ner gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinen Profil, kann mich so nicht beklagen, es war nur ein Kampf, in das gewünschte Profil zu kommen, weil es "voll" ist/war.
Es ist bloß deswegen ranzig, weil viele gute Kollegen die Schule verlassen mussten, weil die Profile voll waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Japp, kenn ich... ich bin auch nur mit viel Glück in alle Kurse reingekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirtschaft und Bio 4-stündig <3


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinen Profil, kann mich so nicht beklagen, es war nur ein Kampf, in das gewünschte Profil zu kommen, weil es "voll" ist/war.
> Es ist bloß deswegen ranzig, weil viele gute Kollegen die Schule verlassen mussten, weil die Profile voll waren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach stimmt ihr habt in ja in S-H dieses Profilsystem. Ich glaub wir sind die letzte Stufe in rlp die noch LKs und GKs hat. (Zum Glück)


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Bei mir ebenfalls 6 Uhr. Viel zu zeitig für mich als Spätaufsteher. :S
Hab ca. ne halbe Stunde Bahnfahrt und 15min Fußweg jeden morgen zurück zu legen. Erste Stunde beginnt bei mir 8 Uhr. Gott sei Dank haben wir an der Berufsschule nicht so viele Pausen. Das hält die Tage vergleichsweise kurz bei diesem späten Anfang, wenn ich das mal so zu meiner alten Schule sehe.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit : Sora, what? Graphic Design, Photo Design, Marketing? Was habt ihr denn für geile Fächer?
> Und Psychologie hab ich 2-stündig gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es ist leider nicht die Schule wo Ich hin wollte, da diese angeblich voll waere und bla bla. Aber Ich kann mich fuer naechstes Jahr fuer die Schule anmelden. Die haben da noch mehr Faecher, was auch mehr in Richtung Computer geht von Graphic Design 1-3 bis Photo Design auch 1-3. Anscheinend sind das die Stufen von Anfaenger bis Profi oder so. 
Habe da auch einen Zettel davon, koennte dir mal ein Bild schicken, falls du moechtest. Da siehst du dann die Faecher (:

Und bin auch gespannt. Wird bestimmt lustig, konnte mich in Deutschland mit Physik, Chemie, Musik, Biologie nie so anfreunden. 


Aufstehen muss Ich um 5:00


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Bei mir isses einfach so, dass ich für 13km Busfahrt 45 Minuten brauche!
Das ist gumpig, ist ne kacke, wenn man auf'm Land wohnt. Und im Winter kommt man nicht zur Schule und wenn, dann völlig mit Schnee bedeckt.
Ich bin auch spätaufsteher.. das suckt mega. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Bei mir isses einfach so, dass ich für 13km Busfahrt 45 Minuten brauche!
> Das ist gumpig, ist ne kacke, wenn man auf'm Land wohnt. Und im Winter kommt man nicht zur Schule und wenn, dann völlig mit Schnee bedeckt.
> Ich bin auch spätaufsteher.. das suckt mega.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wohn zwar auch in nem 2000 Seelen Dorf, die Schule ist aber im 2km entfernten Ortsteil dieses Ortes xD


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Geht mir haargenau so Erz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann fahren die Busse auch noch so bescheuert, dass man in der Schule ne halbe Stunde warten darf, jeden Morgen.


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Harhar. Genau das habe ich auch ; viel schlimmer - nach der Schule noch eine Stunde in der Stadt warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir zum Glück nicht, aber ~ 15 Minuten können es schon werden...


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Halb 8 aufstehen, 20 vor 8 mit Fahrrad los fahren. 10 vor 8 da sein. 

Also ich habe keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Ich mag meine Fächer eigentlich auch, naja bis auf BM.

Ich hab (natürlich) Englisch (Business Englisch), Spanisch, Marketing, Wirtschaftslehre, Sozialkunde, Deutsch (auch wieder so ne Business Variante), Informatik, Kommunikation und eben Büromanagement. Letzteres ist extrem trocken und hauptsächlich DIN-Normen, Verwaltungsvorschriften und organisatorischer Krams aber es muss halt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das tolle ist, dass in allen Fächern die MacBooks aktiv genutzt werden. Nicht nur als Mittel für Mitschriften, sondern auch reichlich Präsentationen per Powerpoint/Keynote, kurze Videoclips bspw. in Kommunikation per iMovie, Podcasts per Garageband, Internetrecherche+die Studienplattform Studywiz in der Lehrer und Schüler nicht nur schnell E-Mails austauschen können sondern Lehrer auch Dateien hochladen können wie Aufgaben oder Folien die sie vorher in der Stunde gezeigt haben, Übungen oder auch Hausaufgaben die dann entsprechend am MacBook gelöst und über die integrierte Funktion abgegeben(=hochgeladen und an den Lehrer zurückgeschickt) werden. So macht der Unterricht echt sehr viel mehr Spaß. Zu mal bei uns alle volljährig sind, die Klasse mit 13 Leuten sehr klein ist und die Kommunikation mit den Lehrern dann auch dementsprechend ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Halb 8 aufstehen, 20 vor 8 mit Fahrrad los fahren. 10 vor 8 da sein.
> 
> Also ich habe keine Probleme
> 
> ...



Könnt ich nicht, ich brauch morgens meine eine Stunde, um wach zu werden und zu duschen und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne vorher zu duschen gehe ich nicht zur Schule, das ist für mich No-Go. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Ich versuch immer in der Straßenbahn nochn halbes Stündchen Schlaf zu kriegen, aber dummerweise ist die um die Uhrzeit immer so voll dass man nicht mal nen Sitzplatz kriegt geschweige denn bei dem ganzen Kindergebrüll schlafen kann. :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

pƒƒ 1(|-| |{4|\||\| |\/|0®93|\|$ 20 |\/|1|\|µ73|\| $73|-|3|\|, µ|\|Ð Ð4|\||\| 30 |\/|1|\|µ23|\| $1723|\|...  µ|\|Ð 5 |\/|1|\|µ73|\| £4µƒ3|\|


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Könnt ich nicht, ich brauch morgens meine eine Stunde, um wach zu werden und zu duschen und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abends duschen > länger schlafen ^^

Naja, ok im Sommer wenns wieder so warm ist das man Nachts 3 Kilo abnimmt dusche ich auch morgens, aber wenn kühl oder Winter ist, dann Abends.




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> p&#402;&#402; 1(|-| |{4|\||\| |\/|0®93|\|$ 20 |\/|1|\|µ73|\| $73|-|3|\|, µ|\|Ð Ð4|\||\| 30 |\/|1|\|µ23|\| $1723|\|...  µ|\|Ð 5 |\/|1|\|µ73|\| £4µ&#402;3|\|


Muss ich Angst haben wenn ich alle lesen kann ?Und ich wette dafür hast du über 10 Minuten gebraucht ^^


----------



## Erz1 (22. August 2010)

Neee. Das muss vorher erledigt sein,m genauso wie die Tasse Kaffee, die ich morgens brauche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GN8 @ all. ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Muss ich Angst haben wenn ich alle lesen kann ?


Wenn du das lesen kannst, kannst du nur sehr gut LeetSpeak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. August 2010)

"Ich kann morgens 20 Minuten stehen, und dann 30 Minuten sitzen.. und 5 Minuten laufen"

So ^^


----------



## Shefanix (22. August 2010)

Ich kann das tbh auch lesen, so schwer ist das nicht :X

Ihr verwirrt mich grade. Ich bin auch in der 11. Klasse - seit 3 Wochen. Aber Kurse etc. konnte wir noch garnicht wählen. Bei uns haben alle Klassen ganz normale Stundenpläne mit den selben Fächern. Außer halt manchen haben Spanisch (wie ich) und manche haben halt nichts anderes. :X

Ich fahr morgens 30 Minuten mitm Bus, da schau ich dann immer eine Anime-Folge :O
Meine Klasse ist an sich voll in Ordnung, nur was extrem stört ist halt, dass kein einziges Mädchen dort ist -.-


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn du das lesen kannst, kannst du nur sehr gut LeetSpeak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das sind doch Basics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shefa, das Kurssystem fängt bei uns auch erst in der 12. an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich versuch immer in der Straßenbahn nochn halbes Stündchen Schlaf zu kriegen, aber dummerweise ist die um die Uhrzeit immer so voll dass man nicht mal nen Sitzplatz kriegt geschweige denn bei dem ganzen Kindergebrüll schlafen kann. :<



Du musst das so machen:

JETZT HALTET DOCH MAL DIE FRESSE MAN

Dann kommt jemand: Wer soll die Fresse halten? MH?

Du: Oh hier muss ich ja raus.. tschuess

Dann steigst du aus und machst nur so: Der hat doch ein Vogel vor der geschlossenen Tür

dann geht die Tür wieder auf und er steigt dann auch so aus und man sieht dich nur so weg rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (23. August 2010)

Hat jemand nen Link zu nem Forum an das ich mich Windows - Netzwerktechnisch noch wenden könnte?


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2010)

Neeeein. Mein erster Schultag auf einer amerikanischen Schule.. *cry*

Falls ich nicht wieder on kommen werde, dann haben mich so haiti Typen zusammen geschlagen. Also haut rein und war schoen mit euch!


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Ich sitz grad in meiner ersten von 4 Wirtschaftsstunden des heutigen Tages. Yay!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Falls ich nicht wieder on kommen werde, *dann haben mich so haiti Typen zusammen geschlagen*. Also haut rein und war schoen mit euch!


Kein wunder,die halten dich alle für einen Nazi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du musst das so machen:
> 
> JETZT HALTET DOCH MAL DIE FRESSE MAN
> 
> ...



Genau so!



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kein wunder,die halten dich alle für einen Nazi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh ja, Nazi mit langen schwarzen Haaren !


----------



## muehe (23. August 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Link zu nem Forum an das ich mich Windows - Netzwerktechnisch noch wenden könnte?



http://www.netzwerktotal.de/cgi-bin/forum/yabb/YaBB.pl

gibt aber noch mehr einfach mal googln


----------



## Erz1 (23. August 2010)

So, Tag war eigentlich recht gechillt, außer dass wir den ganzen Tag Bücher abstemplen durften und es nicht vorher zu wissen bekommen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann aber zweimal in der Woche in der ausschlafen, doch irgendwie hab ich 3x Mal bis zur 8. .. -.-
Aber ich hab nur gute Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Deutschlehrer meinte so heute morgen zu mir: Auf 3 weitere Jahre.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er ist geil. Bei ihm hatte ich ne 1 im Zeugnis, bei der letzten Lehrerin ne 4. , weil die nie meine Interpretationen verstanden hat O_o


----------



## Shefanix (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich versuch immer in der Straßenbahn nochn halbes Stündchen Schlaf zu kriegen, aber dummerweise ist die um die Uhrzeit immer so voll dass man nicht mal nen Sitzplatz kriegt geschweige denn bei dem ganzen Kindergebrüll schlafen kann. :<



Soso... ich bin heute im Bus eingeschlafen und hab meine Haltestelle verpasst. Bin dann bis zum Ende gefahren und war erst nach der 1. Stunde in der Schule :X



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ch kann aber zweimal in der Woche in der ausschlafen, doch irgendwie hab ich 3x Mal bis zur 8. .. -.-


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das ist doch wenig. Ich hab 4x 8 Stunden und einmal 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Als ich in der Oberstufe war hatte ich Mittwoch bis Freitag bis zur 10. und die anderen beiden Tage bis zur 8. Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss, dass ich an den 10 Stunden Tagen einmal zur 5. und 2 mal zur 3. erscheinen musste und nicht von der ersten an. ;D

Mein aktueller Stundenplan variiert von Woche zu Woche. Diese Woche sinds 4 mal 8 und einmal 6h jeweils ab 8 Uhr.

@Shefa Der Kluge stellt sichs Handy, der Doofe schläft weiter. ;D


----------



## Shefanix (23. August 2010)

Ach, so schlimm wars eigentlich garnicht. Hatten die andern wenigstens direkt was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (23. August 2010)

Noch jemand außer mir die IEM´s für SC2 gesehen? Waren so geile & spannende Spiele! :>


----------



## Erz1 (23. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Meine Klasse ist an sich voll in Ordnung, nur was extrem stört ist halt, dass kein einziges Mädchen dort ist -.-



Hehe ; da hat es mich besser "erwischt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei uns wurden auch viele Fächer gestrichen bzw. Stunden wurden gelöscht, weil wir vorher , also die, die jetzt in der 12. und so sind, die haben noch mehr Stunden gehabt.


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

< 13 Leute, davon 8 Mädels. ;D

Wenn auch nicht alle absolute Schönheiten sind. :S Im Jahrgang vor uns haben sie mit 21 angefangen und sind jetzt noch 18, darunter ZWEI Kerle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (23. August 2010)

29 Leute - 5 Jungs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Wäre mir viel zu groß die Klasse, aber hohe Frauenquote ist immer gut. Erhöht die Auswahl.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wäre mir viel zu groß die Klasse, aber hohe Frauenquote ist immer gut. Erhöht die Auswahl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie das klingt ;D V


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Ist doch so. :S


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ist doch so. :S



Wer gibt dir das recht zu wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke eher das das bei den Mädels' liegt


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Im Grund genommen liegts an beiden Seiten. Aber ne höhere Auswahl steigert nunmal die Chance eine dabei zu haben die nicht nur einem selbst gefällt, sondern die genauso über einen selbst denkt. Rein statistisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im Grund genommen liegts an beiden Seiten. Aber ne höhere Auswahl steigert nunmal die Chance eine dabei zu haben die nicht nur einem selbst gefällt, sondern die genauso über einen selbst denkt. Rein statistisch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe ist keine Statistik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Nicht alles Ernst nehmen was ich schreibe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch: Je mehr Personen da sind umso größer ist die Chance jemanden sympatischen zu finden mit dem sich was entwickeln kann. Außer man ist ein ungepflegtes Ekelpaket den eh keiner leiden kann. :X

Aber ist auch egal. Nur weil ne Menge Mädels da sind bedeutet das natürlich nicht freie Jagd nach Beuteschema A, aber etwas mehr "Auswahl" zu haben schadet nie. ;D


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nicht alles Ernst nehmen was ich schreibe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Prozessor ist jetzt, genau wie die anderen teile am 23. ca auf lager ,yeppie


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Gut, dass heute der 23. ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gut, dass heute der 23. ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr als gut :'D


----------



## Dropz (23. August 2010)

Gibts auch noch andere video-bearbeitungsprogramme außer sony vegas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## WeriTis (23. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Liebe ist keine Statistik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Any two can play" + "Masse machts"

Lose your illusion


----------



## Rethelion (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gut, dass heute der 23. ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach kacke; ich hab 22. auf meinen Tätigkeitsbericht geschrieben^^


----------



## Shefanix (23. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 29 Leute - 5 Jungs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



31 Leute - 31 Jungs. Ich hasse überfüllte Klassen :X


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Bei mir auf der Schule war es gefühlt 50 50


Edit: Ich frage mich immernoch ob ich anstadt dieser plastiknippel lieber schrauben zum einbau der laufwerke nehme : /


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2010)

Ab morgen ein 4-Tages-Ziviseminar  Das wird ne harte bzw. alkoholreiche Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2010)

Alkoholreich definitiv. Aus Berichten von Kumpels weiß ich mittlerweile, dass Zivi Seminare erstens jeden Tag in Saufgelagen enden und zweitens Gras als Hauptnahrungsmittel konsumiert wird. ;D


----------



## Soramac (23. August 2010)

Ahaha.. war das lustig heute in der Schule.


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2010)

Genau das gleiche hab ich auch gehört Kyra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora
Hast du schon paar E-Books mit deinem Ipad gelesen? Würd mich ja interessieren wie gut das klappt.


----------



## Erz1 (23. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wäre mir viel zu groß die Klasse, aber hohe Frauenquote ist immer gut. Erhöht die Auswahl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist sie auch..
Ist ziemlich ranzig, aber nja. Ich habe nicht alle Fächer mit sovielen Leuten, in Latein sind es gerade mal 10 Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kann man es sagen, aber ob nun etwas dabei ist. hmmm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. August 2010)

Es ist echt zu geil. Klick mich Sk1ll0r pr0s


----------



## Shefanix (23. August 2010)

Bringt meiner Meinung nach auch nichts.Soll nur nach außen gut aussehen, von wegen die haben sich mit dem Thema befasst etc :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. August 2010)

Entlicht mal ein Iphone App auf was ich gewartet habe.. http://blog.buerstinghaus.net/office-dokumente-mit-iphone-und-ipad-nutzen/


----------



## Nebola (23. August 2010)

Es ist so Epic. Klick


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2010)

LOL Oo ich glaub ich spinne meine HD 5870 wird 80Grad warm bei CSS Zocken WTF?


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

bei wieviel Fps ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. August 2010)

1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (24. August 2010)

Wie kann ich bei Windows die Schriftfarbe ändern? Ich kann in manchen Programmen nämlich überhaupt nicht lesen was dort steht. Habe Win7. Hier zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/wissen/0,1518,712948,00.html
Köstlich. Wie ich lache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. August 2010)

Fail Link.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. August 2010)

Wie geil ist das Teil denn

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B003DKJ5YG/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

Kumpel hat das Ding und ich hab fast das ganze WE damit rum gespielt! Ich will auch so eins haben! Mal gucken ein zwei Tuniere heute Abend und vielleicht hab ich das Geld dann ja zusammen und kann endlich vom Sofa aus pokern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Nebola (24. August 2010)

Epic! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XduXCp91_IA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

Ebend ist mein Asgard angekommen yippie :'D


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Ich hoffe doch der Rest kommt auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (24. August 2010)

Oh my god.. 
So ein behindertes Wetter hier. -.-


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch der Rest kommt auch noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



währe von vorteil O:


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Oh my god..
> So ein behindertes Wetter hier. -.-


Bei mir hats heut mal wieder gepasst: Komm aus der Tür raus, nur noch Fußweg vor mir und es fängt an zu pissen. Als ich zu Hause reinkam hats aufgehört. Sonst den ganzen Tag heiter bis wolkig. :S


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Oh my god..
> So ein behindertes Wetter hier. -.-



bei uns war gestern Apocalypse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Himmel violett/orange , extremer Regen , 2 Regenbögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

In Hessen gabs gestern abend nen Tornado. :S

btw muehe du kommst aus Magdeburg oder? Bin am Donnerstag auch da, allerdings rein schulisch. Haben irgendson Meeting da an der Euroschule. Regt mich jetzt schon auf, wenn ich dran denk dass mein Zug 6:23 in Dresden abfährt. Das bedeutet für mich um 6 am Bahnhof sein, weil jede Straßenbahn später zu spät wäre und demzufolge etwa halb 5 aufstehen... >_>


----------



## Erz1 (24. August 2010)

Erstmal habe ich fast gar nicht geschlafen wegen dem Regen, gut. Ich frühstücke, Sonne scheint, alles easy, bin gerade die Straße runter bei uns - Regen. Thank youuuu. 
Und auch total windig und ich sehe aus wie durchgenommen -.- xD


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

jup Magdeburg

hmm wielange fährt man denn von Dresden ?


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Gute dreieinhalb Stunden, wenn man nicht den ICE/IC nimmt. :S
Ist glaub ichn IRE oder so. Wir fahren 6:23 ab und kommen kurz vor 10 an. Glaub 9:56 oder sowas. Freu ich mich jetzt schon riiiieeesig drauf. :X

ICE ist glaub auch nur 25min schneller, aber dafür 50% teurer. :S


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2010)

Ein wunder Schöner Tag in der Hölle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern hatte ich sehr hohe temps in CSS bei meiner HD5870 kann es ja nicht sein 80grad in CS:S. 
ok auf dem desktop war es nicht gerade besser 60 grad im Idle, und dann ist mir was aufgefallen.... das sie im 3D Modus war 850 Mhz im Idle? Oo kann es nicht sein.
Treiber runtgergeklatscht, wieder drauf keine besserung.... 

ok dann war ich zu müde und ging ins bett. 

Am Morgen... sofort kümmer ich mich um meinen Schatz, Windows 7 rein.. nach dem Formatiern Treiber drauf, GPU-z an... keine besserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok sich erst mal beruigen, Pc aus, aufgemacht... mal sehen... PCI platz gewechselt.. keine besserung.

Ok versuch nummer 3 Bios Resetten, gemacht getan... und Pc start, GPU-Z an und wow man sieht.. wieder 157 mhz im Idle.. alles wieder in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7 wieder rein alles Schön Formatiert GDATA Updaten "bla bla bla" überstzt ich hab es zu viel mal neu installiert und wir Verbieten es dir Jetzt den pc zu Updaten TOLLLL! 
ok zum Netbook renn, GDATA ne Mail geschrieben... 

in der Zeit muss ich weg, bin erst jetz wieder da, und sehe da Mail um 13:00 geschrieben an GDATA Antwort 14:26... Echt Top! 

So das war etwa mein Tag.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

mhm wo stell ich den pc bloss hin unterm tisch wirds verdammt eng,


Edit: mhm meint ihr es ist okay, wenn zwichen der linken seiten wand und tischwand zwei cm sind?


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Sonst halt aufn Tisch. So dass er nicht runterfällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner steht immer unterm Tisch, das passt bei mir wunderbar. Mein Schreibtisch ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere über 2m breit und nen knappen Meter tief. Hab drunter noch so nen Würfel stehen, der eigentlich quasi n Nachttisch ist. Dort lagern verschiedene Büroutensilien. Da hab ich noch genug Platz um den PC daneben zu stellen.

Bei mir ist unterm Tisch immer die erste Wahl. Wenn er aufm Tisch steht fühl ich mich so eingeengt. In meiner derzeitigen Config ist das alles kein DIng, weil alles so aufm Tisch liegt und demnach flach ist. Aber wenn da son hohes Case neben mir steht nervt mich das total. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

ja Seiten sind egal , wichtig ist das hinten die warme Abluft nach oben weg kann


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja Seiten sind egal , wichtig ist das hinten die warme Abluft nach oben weg kann



Nach oben?... Naja da sind ca. 30 cm

mhm und die heizung hinterm schreibtisch geht mir auch aufn keks


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

ist das denn ansonsten komplett geschlossen nach oben und an beiden Seiten ?

aber 30cm nach oben und 10-12cm nach hinten geht schon


----------



## Erz1 (24. August 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich den Drang Guild Wars 2 zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2010)

Echter Nerd stellt seinen Pc auf den Tisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja meine Mutter will das HTC HD2 net sie kauf wahrscheinlich ein HTC Desire.


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Gute Wahl. Das Desire ist eh das beste Smartphone imo.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

Die abstandshalter einbauen war ja eine Qual,

So jetzt noch das dämliche erweiterungskartenbefestigungssystem ausbauen, dann wars das für heute


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Warum Qual? Was war so kompliziert n paar Schrauben mit der Hand in vorgefräste Gewinde zu drehen? O_o


----------



## muehe (24. August 2010)

> Die abstandshalter einbauen war ja eine Qual



wieso das einfach da einschrauben wo sie für ATX reinmüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum Qual? Was war so kompliziert n paar Schrauben mit der Hand in vorgefräste Gewinde zu drehen? O_o


Frauen halt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kyragan schrieb:


> Gute Wahl. Das Desire ist eh das beste Smartphone imo.


Jop, wenn es gut geht gehen wir es morgen holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum Qual? Was war so kompliziert n paar Schrauben mit der Hand in vorgefräste Gewinde zu drehen? O_o



Wenn sie aber nicht sauber gefräst sind muss man da schon etwas Kraft aufbringen, aber was solls sein bei nem 30 euro gehäuse ,)


----------



## Nebola (24. August 2010)

Fuuu.

Morgen um 10 Uhr schriftliche Nachprüfung in Englisch....


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Fuuu.
> 
> Morgen um 10 Uhr schriftliche Nachprüfung in Englisch....



Auf gut deutsch...oder doch lieber Englisch - FAIL


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2010)

Ich muss ausnahmsweise mal nicht 8 Uhr da sein, sondern erst 9:45. Justice starts to set in!


----------



## Erz1 (24. August 2010)

Und ich habe morgen Profiltag ~ 8 Stunden Geschichte, Erdkunde und WiPo. Yüar.
Zum Glück muss ich nicht die Gitarre noch mitschleppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die habe ich schon vorbeigebracht heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (24. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch...oder doch lieber Englisch - FAIL



Was willst du mir damit sagen ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen ?



Schriftliche Nachprüfung in Englisch ist zeugt von über versagen.


----------



## Erz1 (24. August 2010)

Wollen wir uns alle an die Hände fassen und eine "Lets get behindert " Party feiern ? Nur zu


----------



## Soramac (24. August 2010)

Jetzt machen wir das Türratespiel.

Wie funktioniert es: Ganz einfach, ich werde einen Satz schreiben und Ihr muesst herausfinden wer bei mir eben zuletzt die Tür verlassen hat.

Meine YouTube Videos auf 1080p HD laden jetzt genau so schnell wie 240p. Kein Geruckel mehr...!


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. August 2010)

Handwerker


----------



## Soramac (24. August 2010)

Schonmal sehr... kalt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2010)

Der Tüb Vom Internet Anschluss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. August 2010)

Ja.. der war viel besser drauf. Der letzte war ein Mexikaner, das war ein Amerikaner. Der hat alles richtig erklaert und hat nur den Kopf geschuettelt: Als wir erzaehlt haben was der Mexikaner gemacht hat. Aber irgendwie.. ich weiss nicht. Der war so drauf, als haette der Drogen genommen.

Zwar sagt man immer.. boha was ziehst du denn fuer eine Fresse.. und dann ist mal eine Person total gluecklich und hat richtig Spass in den Backen beim Arbeiten und dann denkt man sich: Ist der auf Drogen? ;P

Aber ist gail jetzt!


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Unglaublich das Mindfactory immernoch nicht die teile abgeschickt hat oO


----------



## muehe (25. August 2010)

hast denn keine Email bekommen zwecks Verfügbarkeit oder mal im Bestellstatus gucken meist warten sie ja das sie alles zusammenschicken können


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Nach inoffiziellen Quellen ist Dresden mit dem heutigen Tage zur Welthauptstadt aufgestiegen!

Wir kriegen nen Apple Store :E


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hast denn keine Email bekommen zwecks Verfügbarkeit oder mal im Bestellstatus gucken meist warten sie ja das sie alles zusammenschicken können



Das Ding war, als ich alles in den Warenkorb legte, war alles lagernd, dann bestelle ich es, aufeinmal hatten sie den Prozessor nicht auf Lager, geschätze 10 tge wartezeit, dass hat sich jetzt erledigt nur jetzt fehlen noch andere teile argh


----------



## Soramac (25. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nach inoffiziellen Quellen ist Dresden mit dem heutigen Tage zur Welthauptstadt aufgestiegen!
> 
> Wir kriegen nen Apple Store :E





Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Schriftliche Nachprüfung in Englisch ist zeugt von über versagen.



Dein deutsch auch. Aber wie soll man das in der Gosse auch lernen.


----------



## Rethelion (25. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Dein deutsch auch. Aber wie soll man das in der Gosse auch lernen.



Nebola hast du nicht mal behauptet das eine 2 im Leistungskurs Englisch nichts besonderes ist? Irgendwas war da mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Nebola hast du nicht mal behauptet das eine 2 im Leistungskurs Englisch nichts besonderes ist? Irgendwas war da mal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja 10 Klasse. 11 Klasse Oberstufe ist nen bisschen anders.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja 10 Klasse. 11 Klasse Oberstufe ist nen bisschen anders.



Und es wird nicht leichter :')


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und es wird nicht leichter :')



O rly ?


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

10. Klasse, Leistungskurse? :X


----------



## Crucial² (25. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 10. Klasse, Leistungskurse? :X



Man bist du alt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*By the way:*

Hardwareversand baut aktuell meinen Rechner auseinander und überweisen erst danach die Kohle auf mein Konto. Weiß zwar nicht wieso sie das genau so machen, aber naja. 

Hab mich auch schon bei Alternate registriert, sobald das Geld also aufm Konto ist hab ich nen neuen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und dann kein Geld mehr aufm Konto! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Wat? Ich bin 20, das Abi seit 2 Jahren abgeschlossen und stecke in ner Ausbildung. Son krasser Methusalem bin ich dann doch nicht. :S


----------



## Palimbula (25. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *By the way:*
> 
> Hardwareversand baut aktuell meinen Rechner auseinander und überweisen erst danach die Kohle auf mein Konto. Weiß zwar nicht wieso sie das genau so machen, aber naja.



Die wollen nur sicher gehen, dass sie auch das zurückerhalten was sie dir vorher geschickt haben bzw. was du gesagt hast, dass du denen zurücksendest.


----------



## Kaldreth (25. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 10. Klasse, Leistungskurse? :X



Gibts bei mir in NRW nicht! Da gibts Leistungskurse erst ab der 12. ab der 11. Klasse kann man Englisch nicht mehr mit dem davor vergleichen. Bis zur 10. hab ich eigentlich fast nur Grammatik gemacht und noch Vokabeln gelernt etc. ab der 11. ging es dann los damit das gelernte richtig anzuwenden mit Buchbesprechungen etc. eigentlich das, was man auch in Deutsch macht.


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2010)

Noten spiegeln überhaupt nichts reelles wieder.
Man kann sie weder ernst nehmen, noch vergleichen.
Der eine hat kein Bock, der andere kann's einfach nicht.
Der eine ist besser, weil seine Schule anders bewertet und sein Bundesland auch - der andere nicht.

Ein weiblicher Penner auf der Straße kann auch genauso hübsch wie ein Top Model sein - trotzdem wird sie schlechter bewertet.
Mal davon ab, dass sich sprachlich zwischen Schule und Realität eine riesen Kluft befindet.

Schulnoten, in welcher Form auch immer, sind ein Leistungsindex für Besserwisser und Klugscheißer.
Die reale Welt sieht komplett anders aus - zumal man sie nicht in Zahlen darstellen bzw. bewerten lassen kann.


----------



## Crucial² (25. August 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Die wollen nur sicher gehen, dass sie auch das zurückerhalten was sie dir vorher geschickt haben bzw. was du gesagt hast, dass du denen zurücksendest.



Okay, erscheint mir logisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dauert sowas 2 Wochen lang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Also wir waren im Swisscom Shop, HTC Desire... nicht auf lager sieht sehr schlecht aus in der Schweiz, frühstens Anfang Oktober bekommen sie wieder welche... waren wie noch in einem Anderen Shop, auch dort nicht verfügbar. -.-^^



Crucial² schrieb:


> Okay, erscheint mir logisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meist du, du bist der einzige kunde? und aussehr dem bist du auch noch Kunde der sein Geld wieder will, also Priorität = 0


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Artikel
37178 AL-EOL CPU AMD Phenom II X2 550 3.10GHz AM3 7MB 80W Black Edition BOX
inzwischen nicht mehr von uns geführt wird bzw. von uns aus nicht mehr zu beschaffen ist. 

Daher können wir Ihren Auftrag in aktueller Form nicht ausführen.

Bitte nehmen Sie Kontakt mit uns auf, damit Ihre Bestellung entsprechend nach Ihren 
Wünschen abgeändert werden kann. Sollten Sie per Vorkasse bestellt haben, wenden Sie sich 
bitte per Mail an unsere Buchhaltung zwecks Rückerstattung.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir Ihre Bestellung zwei Tage zurück halten,
um Ihnen eventuelle Änderungen zu ermöglichen.
Sollte keine Änderung gewünscht sein, geben Sie uns bitte kurzfristig eine Rückmeldung,
damit wir Ihre Bestellung umgehend wieder freigeben können. 

E-Mail: artikelaenderung@mindfactory.de
Telefon: 0 180 5 / 266 263 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Mindfactory Team 


Mindfactory AG
Petra Clemen (Vorstandsvorsitzende)
Preußenstr. 14a-c
26388 Wilhelmshaven
Telefon: 0 180 5 / 266 263 (14 Cent/Min. (inkl. Ust.) aus dem deutschen Festnetz; Mobilfunk maximal 42 Cent/Min. (inkl. Ust.))
Fax: 04421 / 9131 - 250
Amtsgericht Oldenburg HRB 130461


Die gehören mal sowas von geboxt oO

Schön das die Mail kam nachdem ich das gehäuse geöffnet hatte ansonsten hätte ich auch das gleich zurück geschickt und mein geld zurück verlangt oO

Auch schön das der Prozessor immernoch unter "lagernd" gelistet ist,


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Bestellst du halt den CPU wo anderes wo Liegt das Problem? hihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bestellst du halt den CPU wo anderes wo Liegt das Problem? hihihihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar und zahl darauf nochmal 20 euro versandkosten oO

Das Problem ist das mir diese mail 3 tage NACH MEINER BESTELLUNG zugesand wurde, dass ist ein einzigartiger Skandal und ich glaube ich ruf da gleich an und mach den Klaus Kinski


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Du Gedult haben musst Junger Padawan!


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Du Gedult haben musst Junger Padawan!



NIx mit geduld oO
Entweder bestell ich oder bestell ich nicht, dass ist mir schon immer scheiß egal gewesen, 
ABER wenn ich das dann tue dann erwarte ich auch das mir bei der Bestellung keine falschen informationen gezeigt werden, beim warenkorb war alles noch auf lager, als ich dann bestellte hatten vier artikel wartezeiten unter diesem gesichtspunkt hätte ich nie, aber auch wirklich nie bei diesem store bestellt,

Gleich ruf ich bei der kundenhotline an und treibe praktikanten in den selbstmord


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Ich weis aber net ob Hysterisches Weiber Geschrei am Telefon was bring.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Gibts bei mir in NRW nicht! Da gibts Leistungskurse erst ab der 12. ab der 11. Klasse kann man Englisch nicht mehr mit dem davor vergleichen. Bis zur 10. hab ich eigentlich fast nur Grammatik gemacht und noch Vokabeln gelernt etc. ab der 11. ging es dann los damit das gelernte richtig anzuwenden mit Buchbesprechungen etc. eigentlich das, was man auch in Deutsch macht.


^This! Ausserdem habe ich nie was von Leistungskursen gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher musste man echt nix machen, ab der 11 gings dann los.



Niranda schrieb:


> Noten spiegeln überhaupt nichts reelles wieder.
> Man kann sie weder ernst nehmen, noch vergleichen.
> Der eine hat kein Bock, der andere kann's einfach nicht.
> Der eine ist besser, weil seine Schule anders bewertet und sein Bundesland auch - der andere nicht.
> ...


Nicht nur das.

Das ist ja das witzige an Arbeiten. Du kannst vielleicht alles wissen, gut vielleicht nicht alles, aber locker ne 2 schreiben, aber Unterricht und Arbeit ist nicht zu vergleichen. Du hast halt den Druck da zu versagen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich weis aber net ob Hysterisches Weiber Geschrei am Telefon was bring.



Mir bringt es aber die Gewissheit, dass ich einen Menschen genervt/verärgert/verletzt habe, einen Mensch der für einen Konzern arbeitet der Hysterische Weiber ausnimmt.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2010)

Und es bringt mich zum lachen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Und es bringt mich zum lachen.



Ich bin allgemein in diesem board um zu lachen, naja zumindest größtenteils,

Haben ja schon einige nette Leute hier, die wissen schon bescheid :*


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich bin allgemein in diesem board um zu lachen



Das bezweifel ich.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich.



Oh doch, solltest' mal in mein Postfach schauen, ein Lacher nach dem anderen inc

<3


----------



## Erz1 (25. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> This! Ausserdem habe ich nie was von Leistungskursen gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach mir doch keine Angst, ich kann nicht wirklich gut English, bisher hat es immer gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens uwrde ich für Freitag aus dem Bibliotheksdienst verbannt - warum? Weil unsere neue Organisatorin meine Philosophielehrerin ist und ich sie dort 2 Stunden habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber können wir nun aufhören dieses Gezanke hier? Solangsam nervt es irgendwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ja klar und zahl darauf nochmal 20 euro versandkosten oO
> 
> Das Problem ist das mir diese mail 3 tage NACH MEINER BESTELLUNG zugesand wurde, dass ist ein einzigartiger Skandal und ich glaube ich ruf da gleich an und mach den Klaus Kinski



Amazon *klugscheiß*


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Amazon *klugscheiß*



Wo der Prozessor dann 35 Euro mehr kostet :*


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wo der Prozessor dann 35 Euro mehr kostet :*



Es ging dir aber nur um die versandkosten xD
Ansonsten schau mal bei 
Www.Meta-Preisvergleich.de
Vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dämliches iphone kann nicht im standardtheme von Buffet schreiben ....

Edit:
Freundlichkeit wirkt Wunder (;


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Es ging dir aber nur um die versandkosten xD
> Ansonsten schau mal bei
> Www.Meta-Preisvergleich.de
> Vorbei
> ...



quatsch, ich nenne den jetzt einfach einige Alternativen und verlange das sie mir mit dem Preis zumindest etwas, entgegen kommen, wenn nicht wird die bestellung zurück gezogen und ich bestell wo anders, da kenn ich nix


Dann, soll ich lieber Freundlich schreiben? Mh

Edit: wie siehts' aus der hier eine gute Alternative? Also Leistungstechnisch besser?


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. August 2010)

Ich würd verlangen, dass sie dir den nächst höherpreisigen vergleichbaren artikel zum selben preis geben. wäre der Phenom X2 555.


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Was exakt keinen Effekt haben wird. Anpreisungen sind niemals verbindlich, sondern sind immer ein Angebot des Händlers an den Kunden. Das gleiche gilt für Verfügbarkeitsdaten. Du hast als Kunde nur die Wahl dich drauf zu verlassen oder gar nix zu kaufen. Jeder Händler darf zu jeder Zeit seine Preise ändern und genauso ist er nicht verpflichtet seine Lagerbestände aufzulisten. Wenn sich da was ändert, dann tuts das halt. Wer weiß ob die direkt nach deiner Bestellung nen größeren Auftrag reinbekommen haben der dann nun mal Priorität genießt.
Wenns die letzte Charge war, dann ists halt so. Der X2 550 wird über kurz oder lang, teilweise schon gesehen, durch den X2 555 abgelöst. Dieser ist auch schon flächendeckend verfügbar. Dafür kann auch der Händler nix. Der will nur die letzten 550er loswerden und kauft ab dann nur noch 555er ein, weil ihm AMD nix anderes mehr anbietet.

Irgendwelche Leute im Kundencenter vollzubrüllen hilft auch nix. Es kriegen eh die falschen das zu Ohren, was dich stört und außerdem kannst du an der Situation nix ändern. Kein Händler wird dir aufgrund nicht verbindlicher und gewährleistungspflichtiger Informationen aus Kulanz einen Rabatt auf ein anderes Produkt ähnlicher Leistungsklasse gewähren.

Immerhin sind sie so freundlich und geben dir die Möglichkeit dich für ne andere CPU zu entscheiden. Vor 2 Jahren hättest du ne Mail bekommen in der dir mitgeteilt wird, dass Teile nicht mehr verfügbar sind und deine Bestellung somit storniert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer ruhig durch die Hose atmen und freundlich sein. Wer freundlich und bestimmt ist erreicht mehr als der, der in den Hörer brüllt. Der Händler kann nix für seine Lagerbestände und AMDs Produktpolitik. Selbst wenn er noch einige wenige 550er ordern könnte, würde ers nicht tun weil der logistische Aufwand für eine einzige Person einfach nicht im Verhältnis zu einer simplen Umbuchung auf ne andere CPU steht. Davon abgesehen kaufen die nicht nur 5 CPUs bei AMD ein. Da gehts um deutlich größere Mengen, unter denen AMD bzw. irgendwelche Zwischenhändler auch nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kein Händler wird dir aufgrund nicht verbindlicher und gewährleistungspflichtigen Informationen aus Kulanz einen Rabatt auf ein anderes Produkt ähnlicher Leistungsklasse gewähren.



vl. ja doch^^


----------



## Sennaj (25. August 2010)

Moin, hab mir gradn 2ten 120mm Lüfter gekauft und wollte ihn ins Gehäuse reinbauen. Ist ja auch kein ding, ich krieg das hin aber ich bin mir nicht wegen dem Standort sicher... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wo es leuchtet unten oder nicht? Aber da passt er nicht ganz rein, da ist auch sone "Schablone" (anderes Wort fällt mir nicht ein). Muss ich die erst rausholen?


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Wenn du vorn oder hinten noch keinen hast sind das die ersten Anlaufstellen. Da im Deckel kein Platz ist kanns ja nur an der Seite sein. Im Normalfall sollten dort vorgestanzte Löcher zu finden sein, wenn die Seite dazu ausgelegt ist einen Lüfter zu halten.


----------



## Erz1 (25. August 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen, warum ich auf so grauen Flächen richtig komische Streifen habe? Also keine Streifen, eher so'n Flackern. Nicht besonderlich auffällig, aber wenn's man bemerkt, nervt es extrem. 
Als Bsp:
linke und rechte Seite http://guildwars-forum.onlinewelten.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2400


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Ich sehe dort überhaupt kein Flackern...


----------



## Erz1 (25. August 2010)

Umso wichtiger, dass ich weiß warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kommt auch bei ähnlichen Farbtönen vor auf anderen Seiten, war gerade nur ein Beispiel. ^.^


----------



## muehe (25. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSZ6wl7NTlM


----------



## Independent (26. August 2010)

Ok, langsam verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Ich habe meine GTX 295 verscherbelt und mir erstmal ne 5770 reingeknallt. Warum zum Teufel laufen alle Games flüssiger mit der 5770? Das ist doch theopraktisch nicht möglich. 

Kane und Lynch 2, Mafia 2, SC2, MW2...läuft alles mit locker 10FPS mehr Oo Bei gleichen Einstellungen und in K&L 2 sogar mit Ambient Occlusion....

OO oo

Rein performancetechnisch ist die doch immer noch ein wenig über einer 5870 angesiedelt. Was geht ab?


----------



## Soramac (26. August 2010)

2x Grafikchips haben noch nie so hin gehauen.


----------



## Sennaj (26. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn du vorn oder hinten noch keinen hast sind das die ersten Anlaufstellen. Da im Deckel kein Platz ist kanns ja nur an der Seite sein. Im Normalfall sollten dort vorgestanzte Löcher zu finden sein, wenn die Seite dazu ausgelegt ist einen Lüfter zu halten.




Hinten oben war schon einer eingebaut. Wollte halt unten vorne einen Einbauen, aber check nicht wie. 

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/pgs/images/vx9/air_flow_photo.jpg Wie hier die 1 halt. Hab den jetzt erstmal bei 4 eingebaut. So das die Luft reingeht und nicht raus, ist doch richtig oder? 
Würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn jemand mir das mal erklärt wie ich den bei der "1" einbauen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ok, langsam verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Ich habe meine GTX 295 verscherbelt und mir erstmal ne 5770 reingeknallt. Warum zum Teufel laufen alle Games flüssiger mit der 5770? Das ist doch theopraktisch nicht möglich.



High Mikroruckeln und schlechte SLI-Unterstützung. Das ist genau der Grund warum ich nur Single GPU-Systeme betreibe.


btw 4:15 aufstehen müffelt ziemlich.... >_>


----------



## Soramac (26. August 2010)

Ist bei mir Alltag (:


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

Normalerweise steh ich 6 Uhr auf, aber heute musste es sein... :/
Halb 6 fährt meine Bahn, damit ich den Zug halb 7 krieg. Und dafür steh ich kurz vor halb 5 auf. Dreckiger Scheiß... >_>


----------



## Soramac (26. August 2010)

Ich dusch jeden Tag vor Schule und das braucht Zeit.. besonders das Haare föhnen und dann noch zu glätten :/

Normal schlaf Ich gerne laenger, aber wenn's nicht anderes geht gewöhne Ich mich dran. Stehe gerne Nachts auf, weil dann nicht so viel los ist auf den Strassen.


----------



## Ennia (26. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ok, langsam verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Ich habe meine GTX 295 verscherbelt und mir erstmal ne 5770 reingeknallt. Warum zum Teufel laufen alle Games flüssiger mit der 5770? Das ist doch theopraktisch nicht möglich.
> 
> Kane und Lynch 2, Mafia 2, SC2, MW2...läuft alles mit locker 10FPS mehr Oo Bei gleichen Einstellungen und in K&L 2 sogar mit Ambient Occlusion....
> 
> ...



hast du auch geschaut, dass deine CPU mit der stärkeren GPU (bzw. mit den zwei GPUs) klarkommt? Nur die Tatsache, dass deine CPU oder der Chipsatz zu schwach sind, würde erklären, warum du mit einer schwächeren GPU mehr Leistung erziehlst.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich dusch jeden Tag vor Schule und das braucht Zeit.. besonders das Haare föhnen und dann noch zu glätten :/
> 
> Normal schlaf Ich gerne laenger, aber wenn's nicht anderes geht gewöhne Ich mich dran. Stehe gerne Nachts auf, weil dann nicht so viel los ist auf den Strassen.



Haha du Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Unglaublich! Ich steh um 6.15 auf, spring unter die Dusche fahr um 6.45 Uhr nach Frühstück zur Arbeit und bin um 6.55 Uhr im Büro. Alle 3 Tage rasieren, dann bin ich 5 Minuten später im Büro.

So gerade Versandbestätigung von Mafia II erhalten. Ist dann wohl morgen da und ich hab, dank des Geburtstages meiner Freundin und der Bischofsweihe von ihrem Onkel überhaupt keine Zeit am WE zu zocken ;( brutal!

Außerdem ist am Wochenende noch nen Poker Turnier und ich würd gern nen 2. Ticket für das Turnier in London gewinnen, dann muss ich nicht überlegen ob ich das Turnier spiele oder doch lieber das Ticket verkaufe!


----------



## Ennia (26. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> So gerade Versandbestätigung von Mafia II erhalten. Ist dann wohl morgen da und ich hab, dank des Geburtstages meiner Freundin und der *Bischofsweihe von ihrem Onkel* überhaupt keine Zeit am WE zu zocken ;( brutal!



Ich hoffe du bist schon älter als 18 Jahre ^^ nicht, dass dich der liebe Onkel danach mitnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das musst jetzt sein, tut mir leid wenn das zu nahe ging.

Ich brauch morgens ca. 20 Minuten bis ich den Wecker höre und auf meinem Platz in der Arbeit sitze (inkl. Duschen). Demnächst ziehe ich jedoch um und da werde ich wohl 15 Minuten früher aufstehen müssen. Nicht die Welt, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. August 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist schon älter als 18 Jahre ^^ nicht, dass dich der liebe Onkel danach mitnimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich bin doch ein ganzes Stück über 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Den Rest will ich mal nicht gelesen haben schließlich geht es dabei bald um ein Familienmitglied von mir dem du da so was "unterstellst"


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

Yay. Prüfung rum. Beides bestanden und ab Montag ab in die 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wahr ja schon leicht aufgeregt vor der mündlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Freund hats aber nicht bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich dusch jeden Tag vor Schule und das braucht Zeit.. besonders das Haare föhnen und dann noch zu glätten :/


Dann Schneid dir dir Haar Kurz, kann so oder so net verstehen das du sie noch lang hast, bei der Hitze die es dort jeden Tag hat.


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Hehe Sam, sowas in der Art wollte ich auch schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sora: War im Juli auch in der USA, ist es bei dir denn ungefähr so heiß wie in Las Vegas? Denn dort herrschten ja permanent 35°-40° Grad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Dort ist es IMMER WARM, als ich 10 oder so war, waren meine Eltern und Ich mal 2 Wochen in Florida, an eins kann ich mich gut erinnern selbst beim Kacken hab ich geschwitzt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann Schneid dir dir Haar Kurz, kann so oder so net verstehen das du sie noch lang hast, bei der Hitze die es dort jeden Tag hat.



Weils so halt VIEL besser aussieht oO ?


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Weils so halt VIEL besser aussieht oO ?



männlicher Kurzhaarschnitt > 0815 hässlich-weibische Emo-Frise


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2010)

_Nicht immer.. : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2010)

Kein Kurzhaarschnitt, Vokuhila.
Vokuhila ist das größte Verbrechen, seitdem es Haare gibt

edit:
Ausserdem: RTL-HartzIV-Fernsehen -> Gescriptet -> Darauf ausgelegt, die Leute möglichst lächerlich und erbärmlich aussehen zu lassen


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Haha, Carola Böse ist so geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also jetzt nicht im Sinne von Erotisch Geil, sondern von Belustigend Geil!) 

Grade bei Alternate meinen PC bestellt, Wahnsinn wie viel Freundlicher die Leute dort im Gegensatz zu Hardwareversand sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So macht 1000 Euro ausgeben wieder Spaß.

Zudem ist die Seite von Alternate viel besser, man sieht dort wirklich ganz genau welches Teil wann wie wieder erhältlich ist und bekommt sofort ne SMS aufs Handy wenns Neuigkeiten gibt. Und das beste: Wenn man Windoof 7 mitbestellt zum PC gibts die Software-Installation (bei HWV 40€) Gratis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Super, wenn man zu Doof ist ne Windows 7 DVD in den Pc zu Schieben sollte man vielleicht, lieber die finger von einem Pc lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Super, wenn man zu Doof ist ne Windows 7 DVD in den Pc zu Schieben sollte man vielleicht, lieber die finger von einem Pc lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem stimme ich zu! Außerdem zahlt man bei Alternate dafür auch einfach insgesamt mehr!


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Ja und wenn man zu Doof ist ordentlich Kommas (,) zu setzten sollte man Postings in einem Forum lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechtsschreibflame<3

Es geht dabei nicht nur um Windows, sondern auch um alle Treiber etc... ist einfach ein Service der nicht mal extra Kohle kostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht nur um Windows, sondern auch um alle Treiber etc... ist einfach ein Service der nicht mal extra Kohle kostet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe. Denkst du.


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht nur um Windows, sondern auch um alle Treiber etc... ist einfach ein Service der nicht mal extra Kohle kostet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Obs was kostet oder nicht, das macht man trotzdem selbst.
Wer weiß wie alt die Treiber sind die Alternate installiert und vertrauen würde ich denen auch nicht; vll installiert dir ja jemand einen Trojaner oder ähnliches...


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hehe. Denkst du.



Naja, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Papier. 

Ist halt: 

Alternate: PC+Windows7 = Softwareinstallation Umsonst
Hardwareversand: PC+Windows7 = Softwareinstallation müsste man sich kaufen

Windows 7 kostet exakt das gleiche bei Alternate als auch bei HWV. Also Win-Win Situation! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rethelion schrieb:


> Obs was kostet oder nicht, das macht man trotzdem selbst.



Genau, du würdest dein Auto auch nicht Putzen lassen wenns umsonst ist, weil sowas macht man Grundsätzlich selber.



> Wer weiß wie alt die Treiber sind die Alternate installiert und vertrauen würde ich denen auch nicht; vll installiert dir ja jemand einen Trojaner oder ähnliches...



Ah stimmt, Alternate, einer der riesigsten und am besten bewertesten Onlineshops Deutschlands installiert mir einen Trojaner auf den PC. OMG ey -.-


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ah stimmt, Alternate, einer der riesigsten und am besten bewertesten Onlineshops Deutschlands installiert mir einen Trojaner auf den PC. OMG ey -.-




Da gehts nicht darum wie groß oder klein eine Firma ist. 
Es kann immer unzufriedene Mitarbeiter geben die sich so noch etwas dazuverdienen. Genauso wird dir Alternate kein AV installieren, also wer sagt dass nicht zufällig ein Wurm oder ähnliches auf dem Rechner landet? 

Wenn du die 20m Zeit nicht hast dann ist dass deine Sache, aber ich nehm mir lieber die Zeit und weiss was installiert ist.


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Okay da magst du recht haben, aber ich rechne jetzt einfach mal nicht Grundsätzlich mit dem Schlimmst-Möglichem-Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kein Kurzhaarschnitt, Vokuhila.
> Vokuhila ist das größte Verbrechen, seitdem es Haare gibt
> 
> edit:
> Ausserdem: RTL-HartzIV-Fernsehen -> Gescriptet -> Darauf ausgelegt, die Leute möglichst lächerlich und erbärmlich aussehen zu lassen



_Na dann._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ja und wenn man zu Doof ist ordentlich Kommas (,) zu setzten sollte man Postings in einem Forum lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin lieber zu Doof für Kommas als für Pcs. 

P.s
11111111elf


----------



## Erz1 (26. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Mein Freund hats aber nicht bestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das kenne ich. Ähnlich erging es nen Kumpel von mir letztes Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> männlicher Kurzhaarschnitt > 0815 hässlich-weibische Emo-Frise



Neeeein, also gut ok. Aber jeder muss das nehmen, was einem steht ; Mich z.B. mit gaaanz kurzen Haaren? No-go. ^^


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Neeeein, also gut ok. Aber jeder muss das nehmen, was einem steht ; Mich z.B. mit gaaanz kurzen Haaren? No-go. ^^



Das kann man ohne Bild schlecht beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. August 2010)

Ich hab auch lange Haare, weil ich - meiner Meinung nach - mit kurzen einfach nur schreklich aussehe :X

Edit: Bzw. längere Haare, so extrem lang sind sie nun auch wieder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin lieber zu Doof für Kommas als für Pcs.



Self pwnd! - Facepalm...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Self pwnd! - Facepalm...



$497 Ð3r |\|00b Ð3r 2µ Ð00ƒ 1$7 p( 2µ$4|\/||\/|3|\| 2µ b4µ3|\|.


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2010)

_Was hat das mit zu doof sein zu tun? Hat er das irgendwo gesagt o.ä?

Meine Fresse gehst du mir schonwieder aufn Sack.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Ne lieber nicht will nicht auf deinen "Sack" Steigen... 
Wenn es dir nicht passt, dann gib es einen Ignore Funktion.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (26. August 2010)

Und dann wird gesagt hier ist das Niveau höher als im WoW Bereich


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Und dann wird gesagt hier ist _*war*_ das Niveau höher als im WoW Bereich



fixed.


----------



## Shefanix (26. August 2010)

Ja, seit geraumer Zeit ist das Niveau leider irgendwie total in den Keller gesunken, richtig unschön sowas :X


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2010)

_Seitdem hier so einige Idioten rumlungern..stimmt..war richtig schön als hier damals Kompetente Leute unterwegs waren.._


----------



## Firun (26. August 2010)

Na großes Kino hier ?  

Hallo liebe User,

ich möchte euch nur noch mal daran erinnern euch an die Netiquette zu halten der ihr alle bei erstellen eures Buffed.de Profils zugestimmt habt.

Desweiteren gibt es tatsächlich eine Ignore Funktion die man nicht extra dazu kaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bitte nicht Flamen , Spamen oder Provozieren sonst muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

Lawl. Terras neue Imba Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Weils so halt VIEL besser aussieht oO ?



Hatte auch nal ne Zeit lang lange Haare. Ca. 4 Jahre lang. Mittlerweile sind sie aber runter. Hab sowieso schon keine dicken und dichten Haare und wenn sich dann genetisch bedingt nochn paar Ecken verabschiedet sieht das nur verboten aus. Jetzt ists 0815 Kurzhaar, wenigstens pflegeleicht. Da ist Waschen mit Trocknen in 5min durch. War ne krasse Erleichterung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasieren ist bei mir aber auch so ne Sache... irgendwas um 3 Tage Bart hab ich immer. Ganz glatt rasiert bin ich sowieso nie.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Rasieren ist bei mir aber auch so ne Sache... irgendwas um 3 Tage Bart hab ich immer. Ganz glatt rasiert bin ich sowieso nie.


Ich Rasiere mich Jeden Tag, hab einen Extrem Bartwuchs. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

Hab eigentlich auch nen recht starken Bartwuchs, aber ich bin einfach viel zu faul. Jetz durch die Schule rasier ich mich ab und an öfter. Aber im Normalfall hab ich ne einfache Regel:
Elektrischen Haarschneider nehmen, auf 1mm stellen und einmal rum. Wenns juckt (etwa 1 Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) heißt das, dass ich mich wieder rasieren muss weil die Haare dann so lang sind dass sie sich leicht kräuseln und somit in die Haut stechen. Und weil mich Jucken noch mehr nervt als Rasieren gibts dann halt die Rasierschnellkur. 2min, fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

ich bin auch zu faul zum mich dauert zu rasieren, aber ich finde ich sehe einfach mit einem Bart scheisse aus. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRfJQMSR4ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bekomme jedes mal Gänsehaut bei dem Trailer, freue mich schon auf den 14 September. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2010)

Bulldozer kommt doch nicht für AM3! Es wird nen AM3+ geben auf dem Bulldozer laufen wird, allerdings sind AM3-CPUs zu AM3+ kompatibel.
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?id=1282840508
So anyways: Wer plant nächstes Jahr aufzustocken wird egal wo ein neues Board brauchen. Gut, dass da endlich Gewissheit ist.


----------



## Xerivor (26. August 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Hier empfiehlt einem wenigstens kein Mensch sich nen Intel Core Duo E8400 und ne gtx260 zu kaufen, wenn man nen AGP Board auf dem ein Intel Pentium 4 Prozzi werkelt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das Niveau sinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (26. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bulldozer kommt doch nicht für AM3! Es wird nen AM3+ geben auf dem Bulldozer laufen wird, allerdings sind AM3-CPUs zu AM3+ kompatibel.
> http://www.planet3dn...i?id=1282840508
> So anyways: Wer plant nächstes Jahr aufzustocken wird egal wo ein neues Board brauchen. Gut, dass da endlich Gewissheit ist.



Find ich persönlich ziemlich Schade. Ich hatte eigentlich schon fest eingeplant mir im nächsten Jahr eine Bulldozer-CPU zu kaufen. Wenn ich dazu aber auch ein neues Mainboard benötige, dann lasse ich das ganze einfach mal bleiben :X


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bulldozer kommt doch nicht für AM3! Es wird nen AM3+ geben auf dem Bulldozer laufen wird, allerdings sind AM3-CPUs zu AM3+ kompatibel.
> http://www.planet3dn...i?id=1282840508
> So anyways: Wer plant nächstes Jahr aufzustocken wird egal wo ein neues Board brauchen. Gut, dass da endlich Gewissheit ist.



Och schade, und ich hab mir grad erst ein Asrock 890GX Extreme geholt...aber egal ein PhenomII X4 reicht vorerst auch dicke.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Bis ich wieder meinen CPU aufrüsten muss, hätte ich so oder so neues Bord gebraucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (26. August 2010)

Erfahrungsaustausch über die Haarlänge im Technikforum ~~

Ich hab experimentell gerade auch lange Haare - und es funktioniert keinen Meter, die machen nie was ich will, bleiben nicht liegen, fallen ins Gesicht, sehen ausserdem auch mehr aus wie stroh als wie Haare, obwohl! ich denen mit ner Pflegespülung zu Leibe rücke! Hilfe!


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2010)

Haben wir hier eigentlich jemanden mit einem HTC Desire?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Jein, meine mutter halt bald eins, leider sind überhaupt keine mehr verfügbar. -.- ^^


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann._


Ist doch so oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Erz1 schrieb:


> Neeeein, also gut ok. Aber jeder muss das nehmen, was einem steht ; Mich z.B. mit gaaanz kurzen Haaren? No-go. ^^


Ja ne, Ich könnt mir meine Haare auch nicht auf weniger als 1cm kürzen, meist sind 2-4cm (sofern ich mal zum Friseur gehe) 
Mein Punkt ist, ich find diese ganzen Kerle mit diesen geglätteten "Emo"-Haaren einfach grauenhaft, sie sehen einfach urst schlimm aus -> Alle gleich und doch auf eine ganz individuelle Weise hässlich. Den meisten würde schlicht und ergreifend ein Kurzhaarschnitt besser stehen, oder wenigstens ihr natürliches Haar (Ich hab volles, gewelltes Haar...sieht oft brav aus oder eben total chaotisch...passt aber trotzdem zu mir)


Und zum Thema mit dem sinkenden Niveau:
Wie was wo, Technik-Ecke zum plaudern? Ich dachte das hier wäre der Starcraft II-Plauderthread und Tagschwärmer-Ersatz.
Das einzige was diesen Thread noch von einem 0815-Thread im Gott und die Welt unterscheidet sind der Titel und die Anzahl an Posts.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jein, meine mutter halt bald eins, leider sind überhaupt keine mehr verfügbar. -.- ^^



Stimmt, so richtig verfügbar ist das momentan nicht...

Ich überleg nur grad weil mein Vertrag im September ausläuft und ich mir dann evtl einen neuen hole; und dazu würde sich ein neues Handy gleich mitanbieten. Hab erst ans Iphone 3GS/4G gedacht, aber das ist dann doch zu teuer und wieder ziemlich eingeschränkt. Wobei ich grad gesehen habe, dass bei O2 das Desire im Vertrag 509€ kostet, also fast 100€ mehr als ohne Vertrag Oo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Also mit dem [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Desire kannst du nicht viel Falsch machen, das Teil ist Top. Das Einzige was Minus punkt ist, das Display Spiegelt.[/font]


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ja ne, Ich könnt mir meine Haare auch nicht auf weniger als 1cm kürzen, meist sind 2-4cm (sofern ich mal zum Friseur gehe)
> Mein Punkt ist, ich find diese ganzen Kerle mit diesen geglätteten "Emo"-Haaren einfach grauenhaft, sie sehen einfach urst schlimm aus -> Alle gleich und doch auf eine ganz individuelle Weise hässlich. Den meisten würde schlicht und ergreifend ein Kurzhaarschnitt besser stehen, oder wenigstens ihr natürliches Haar (Ich hab volles, gewelltes Haar...sieht oft brav aus oder eben total chaotisch...passt aber trotzdem zu mir)



Wow.. du hast so eben bei mir 500 Ruf verloren. Ich mein, dir kann das doch egal sein wie manche ausschauen? Ob der eine jetzt dick ist, der andere duenn, oder gross, klein, lange Haare, kurze Haare das spielt keine Rolle. 
Bei mir sind nur ''Farbige'' in der Klasse und die haben kein Problem mit mir.. obwohl ich lange Haare habe und sie glaette. Ich meine, jeder soll sich so wohlfuehlen wie er es moechte. 
Nur wenn du schon mit so einer Einstellung durch's Leben gehst, dann aber gute Nacht.
Dies ist aber meine persoenliche Einstellungen. Ich komme mit jedem Menschen klar und wurde bis jetzt immer nett aufgenommen. Zwar ist bei mir nicht der Fall, dass Ich mich wie ein Emo Kleide. Mit den ganzen Karo Klamotten und hautenge Röhrenjeans, Piercing durch die Lippe, Augen Schminken, die Haare über das eine Auge, dann irgendwelche Emo Baendchen tragen und Bands T-Shirt wie Avengend Sevenfold oder was es da alles gibt. 

Ich werde demnaechst paar neue Bilder machen, dann kannst falls du moechtest. Dein Ruf wieder aufbauen (:
Aber solch eine Oberflaechlichkeit ist einfach nur: Gibt's keine Worte.


----------



## Shefanix (27. August 2010)

Wohoo - Osnabrück und Umgebung wurde Katastrophenalarm ausgelöst. Heisst im Klartext: Keine Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also mit dem [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Desire kannst du nicht viel Falsch machen, das Teil ist Top. Das Einzige was Minus punkt ist, das Display Spiegelt.[/font]



Ich kenne kein modernes Handy bei dem das Display nicht spiegelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: WAT? Katastrophenalarm? Is bei euch n Sack Reis umgefallen?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wohoo - Osnabrück und Umgebung wurde Katastrophenalarm ausgelöst. Heisst im Klartext: Keine Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tornado? Sturmflut? Blizzard(^^)?




Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein modernes Handy bei dem das Display nicht spiegelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, und in der prallen Sonne muss ich das Desire ja nicht grad benutzen.Wie frei sind die Androids eigentlich? Kann man da jede beliebige Software installieren oder muss diese im Market verfügbar sein?


----------



## Erz1 (27. August 2010)

Jaaaa, und mein Bus ist 5 Minuten frueher als normal abgefahren -.-


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Tornado? Sturmflut? Blizzard(^^)?
> 
> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, und in der prallen Sonne muss ich das Desire ja nicht grad benutzen.Wie frei sind die Androids eigentlich? Kann man da jede beliebige Software installieren oder muss diese im Market verfügbar sein?


Alles was im Marketplace dort ist. Sind in der Anzahl aber auch schon in den hunderttausenden. Außerdem gibts keine Kontrolle der Apps wie bei Apple. Keine Ahnung in wiefern man da noch was drehen kann, Android hat ja nen Linux-Kern.


----------



## Kaldreth (27. August 2010)

Das Desire ist super! Nen Kumpel hat es, ich hab mich dennoch für das Nexus one entschieden.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alles was im Marketplace dort ist. Sind in der Anzahl aber auch schon in den hunderttausenden. Außerdem gibts keine Kontrolle der Apps wie bei Apple. Keine Ahnung in wiefern man da noch was drehen kann, Android hat ja nen Linux-Kern.



Hm eine fehlende Kontrolle kann ja auch ein Nachteil sein, weil wer garantiert mir das die Software keine Malware enthält, bzw. als Update nachgeliefert bekommt?
Andererseits kann ich mir auch ohne Probleme eigene Software hochladen.


----------



## Kaldreth (27. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm eine fehlende Kontrolle kann ja auch ein Nachteil sein, weil wer garantiert mir das die Software keine Malware enthält, bzw. als Update nachgeliefert bekommt?
> Andererseits kann ich mir auch ohne Probleme eigene Software hochladen.



Keiner! Das ist allerdings wirklich ein Nachteil. Allerdings gibt es schon eine große Android Comunity, die viele custom Roms rausgebracht hat und auch viele Apps testet.


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Keiner! Das ist allerdings wirklich ein Nachteil. Allerdings gibt es schon eine große Android Comunity, die viele custom Roms rausgebracht hat und auch viele Apps testet.



Das stimmt, Apple leistet ja z.B. recht gut Arbeit mit den Apps, dass die auch funtionieren (wobei es ja auch manche Apps gibt die trotzdem nur crashen (hatte persönlich noch keins)). 
Aber dann ist da wieder die Appstore Politik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das bei Android, oder bei dem wie auch immer das Teil von Microsoft heißt, aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gibt es eig auch Apps bzw "Appstores" für Symbian, Maemo, WebOS, Bada und Linux ?


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Für Linux keine Ahnung, aber für WebOS und Symbian definitiv. Sind halt nur nicht grad toll, aber zumindest vorhanden.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Für Linux keine Ahnung, aber für WebOS und Symbian definitiv. Sind halt nur nicht grad toll, aber zumindest vorhanden.



Also für Ubuntu gibt es so etwas ähnliches, bzw. ist noch in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Edit: WAT? Katastrophenalarm? Is bei euch n Sack Reis umgefallen?



Ach, es hat nur ~48 Stunden am Stück geregnet als wenn die Welt untergeht. Die meisten Schulen sind einfach nur überflutet, die Straßen sind aufgrund des ganzen Wassers nicht mehr zu befahren, das Wasser steht teilweise 20-30cm oder noch höher - hier in der Umgebung zumindest. Wie es in der Stadt aussieht weiss ich garnicht, man kommt ja aufgrund der Straßensperren nicht mehr hin. Was auch blöd ist - hatte bis vor 5 Minuten kein Internet :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Deine Internet Leitung war wohl Baden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja die Liebe Sirenen Alarm ich kann sie zwar net unterscheiden, aber wenn einer los geht Schrei ich immer durchs Haus "DIE RUSSEN KOMMEN" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. August 2010)

So jetzt hamse den Notes Server heruntergefahren... Zeit um Feierabend zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will auch :>_


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2010)

Und was willste mit dem Scheiß?


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Blöde Kommentare von euch anhören , was sonst - ist doch ein Apple (bzw. 2) Produkt(e)_


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und was willste mit dem Scheiß?



Verapplet werden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und was willste mit dem Scheiß?



Cool sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

Ich steh schon vor der ersten Herausforderung, wie entsperre ich ein Android?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nach rechts ziehen hab ich schon versucht, aber der Button reagiert nicht^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Ich so was für http://www.golem.de/1008/77528.html Iphone 3GS haben will. -.-

EDIT: gibt es ja^^


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Wo?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

http://www.powerskin.co.uk/power-skin/mili-power-skin-black-and-grey.html

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Product Computability: iPhone 3G & 3Gs[/font]


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Da könnte ich ja meinen schutz- Reifen runtermachen..... aber der Preis...hmmm...

Bei Amazon uk kostet das Teil nur 33.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

KOMPONENTEN SIND DA :'D
yey


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Basteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß beim Basteln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sooooo arbeitsspeicher sowie cpu + l+fter sind drin :'D

Und nun? Erst netzteil? Mainboard einbauen? Laufwerke?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Scheiss Egal, mach wie du willst, würde aber erst das Netzteil einbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. August 2010)

Ich bin immer so vorgegangen: Laufwerke und Festplatten, dann Netzteil und danach das Mainboard. Netzteil vorm Mainboard, damit ich die Kabel direkt hinterm Mainboardtray verlegen konnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

dito


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> will auch :>_



Pure Awesomeness! Weisst du wie die App heisst?
Riecht irgendwie nach Cydia-Zeugs :/

Wobei Chopper 2 das ja auch kann...


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Leider nicht , das Bild hat mir nur nen Kumpel gelinkt und ich fands einfach geil.. ;-)

Aber naja..ich schreib dazu lieber nix..ist ja Scheiß und ich will mich cool fühlen..weissu doch :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (27. August 2010)

Sieht aber schon geil aus. Ist das ein Nintendo EMU der dann da läuft oder was? :O


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Denke ja - mach ich derzeit auch viel mit nem Kumpel..

MarioKart 64,Super Smash Bros und auch ein paar GC Spiele etc..





/Edit : Und wenn mein Adapter ankommt auch mit dem Xbox1 Controller den ich noch hier hatte ein paar Singleplayer Spiele..alâ Zelda Ocarina of Time :-=)
_


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Mal nen Doppelpost.. : 

Weiß jemand ob ich unter Windows am iMac nen externes BluRay-Laufwerk ranhängen und darüber Filme schauen kann? 




Würde ja TV+Player nutzen..aber..der TV bzw. die Qualität ist unter aller Sau :<_


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Ich denke schon, warum sollte das nicht gehen? Geht ja auch mit normalen DVD-Playern.

HD 5850 für 150 Euro gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Mir ist die Klammer beim einen PCI Express slot abgebrochen....fatal? : / (also dieses weiße plastikteil)


Gerade am verkabeln, mein rücken schmerzt und ich steh aufm schlauch 
geil


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Die Klammer verhindert nur das die Graka rausrutscht, wenn die Kiste liegt wirste keine Probleme haben. Ansonsten auch nur wenns mal wackelt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Klammer verhindert nur das die Graka rausrutscht, wenn die Kiste liegt wirste keine Probleme haben. Ansonsten auch nur wenns mal wackelt.



ich könnt sie auch ein slot tiefer setzen, dann währe aber weniger platz zur wlan karte 

Zumal ich echt nicht weiß wie man die klammern ölffnen soll oO


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Dagegendrücken?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dagegendrücken?



Dabei brach es ebend raus


Boah verkabeln lutscht so dermaßen in so nem winzigen gehäsue


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Kannst auch eine Schraube nehmen.
Ist Asgard Tower oder?


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

so schlimm ist das nicht mit der Klammer wenn du den Rechner nicht rumschleppst/fährst 

bei Einbau muss man da aber eigentlich garnix rumdrücken bzw. entriegeln


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Ahhh die Klammer am PCI-E anscchluss..... da kann man keine Schraube nehmen.....


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

soweit alles fertig, nur die verkablung von Festplatte und Laufwerk macht mir zuschaffen, da ich 

A) Nur eine sata schnittstelle finde

 mich frage ob die stromkabel für hdd und laufwerk auch noch ins mainboard müssen?


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Das Ding ist nur da damit die Karte nicht ausm Slot rutscht wenn sie Upsidedown gedreht wird.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geht ja auch mit normalen DVD-Playern.



_Externe meinst du?

Hm..hab halt mal irgendwas gehört vonwegen Regionscodes etc..naja..ich frag nochmal im Luxx.._


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> soweit alles fertig, nur die verkablung von Festplatte und Laufwerk macht mir zuschaffen, da ich
> 
> A) Nur eine sata schnittstelle finde
> 
> mich frage ob die stromkabel für hdd und laufwerk auch noch ins mainboard müssen?



kopier am besten nochmal ne Liste der Komponenten die du jetzt hast dann kann man nochmal nachschauen 


grad keine Lust den ganzen Thread durchzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

1 x LG GH22NS50 SATA schwarz bulk (8264366) 15,31 &#8364; 15,31 &#8364;1 x 1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD 5750 GDDR5 PCIe (41226) 115,82 &#8364; 115,82 &#8364;1 x 500GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD502HJ 7200U/m 16MB 3,5"... (39903) 36,46 &#8364; 36,46 &#8364;1 x ASRock EXTREME3 870 AM3 ATX (8307491) 75,25 &#8364; 75,25 &#8364;1 x 2x2048MB G.SKILL DDR3-1333 CL7 Kit (40483) 90,77 &#8364; 90,77 &#8364;1 x AMD Phenom II X2 555 3.20GHz AM3 7MB 80W Black Edition BOX (41334) 82,02 &#8364; 82,02 &#8364;1 x TP-LINK TL-WN551G 54Mbit WLAN PCI-Netzwerkkarte mit... (8314224) 10,71 &#8364; 10,71 &#8364;1 x Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM (39419) 81,98 &#8364; 81,98 &#8364;1 x Netzteil ATX COUGAR A400/R (8312620)
Xigmatek asgard als gehäuse



Edit: wie gesagt, ich suche nen zweiten sata stecker beim mainboard oO


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

das sind die 4 die nach vorn zeigen über dem einzelnen Sata den man direkt sieht wenn man von oben draufguckt


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Danke - so jetzt muss ich die laufwerke noch mit strom versorgen, 
wie gesagt, muss das kabel vom netzteil (was die anschlüsse f+r die laufwerke hat) danach noch irgendwo rein?


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

Sata Stromversorgung hast ja auch direkt am Netzteil sollte so aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Ja das weiß ich ja nur enden die kabel für die laufwerke (habe zwei) entweder mit nem vierpol stecker oder mit einm - undefinierbaren

Edit: vergesst es das eine endet mit nem vier pol das andere in so einem ganz normalen stecker
und das muss einfach nur in die laufwerke? Nicht noch ins mainboard oder so?


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

du hast ja 2 Stränge mit Sata bzw. normalen Molexsteckern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

nur ins laufwerk

du musst diese nehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

man hat einfach keinen platz die ordentlich zu verkabeln argh


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

kannst ja mal 1-2 Fotos machen irgendwie geht das immer zur Not ausm Baumarkt paar Kabelbinder holen 

dann die ungenutzen bissl büdeln un z.b. auf DVD Laufwerk legen und bei der Festplatte auch bündel und über der Festplatte in dem Schacht leicht fixieren

zwischen rechter Seitenwand und 3,5" (Festplatte) Schacht kan ja auch noch bissl was verstauen

die Festplatte am besten dort einbauen wo die Mitte des Lüfters ist weil die direkte Mitte ein toter Punkt ist

den DVD Brenner in den 2 Slot von oben das kannst du ungenutzte Kabel oben drauflegen

für den Brenner am besten das Kabel nehmen wo 2 Sata , 2 Molex und der FDD Anschluss dran ist


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

sooooo passt :'D


*Mutter kommt rein* Das sieht ja sehr primitiv aus

...stimmt schon also luftstrom ist da pasé


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> sooooo passt :'D
> 
> 
> *Mutter kommt rein* Das sieht ja sehr primitiv aus
> ...


Schau dir mal die beiden Bilder an, da siehst du wie es sich einigermaßen schön verkabeln lässt. Das Asgard ist halt nur ein Miditower, da gehts nicht besser. 

http://img8.abload.de/img/p31-10-09_13.3501hbbi.jpg
http://img8.abload.de/img/p31-10-09_13.36023z9u.jpg


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Die netzteilkabel sind größtenteils zu groß um sie durch diesen schlitz zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie komm ich beim starten ins bios? entf oder?


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Oder F2, oder F8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

sooooooo bin im bios :'D

so viel kann ich nicht falsch gemacht haben. oder?

cpu temp ist 41 und M/B 35, 

Als erstes beim booten ist die HDD richtig so, oder?


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> sooooooo bin im bios :'D
> 
> so viel kann ich nicht falsch gemacht haben. oder?
> 
> ...



Die Temps sind normal für den Stock-Kühler.
Auf Platz1 würde ich erstmal das CD/DVD-LW setzen, wenn du noch kein Betriebssystem installiert hast.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Nein, Optical.

Temperaturen sind toll, an der Kiste an der ich grad sitze ists grad geil, entstaubt neu geschmiert... einfach schon uralt das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Ehm, windows 7 installation, Upgrade oder benutzerdefiniert?...weil eigentlich ist ja nix zum upgraden da? O:


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Was wohl?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was wohl?



naja ich hab halt angst das ich bei benutzerdefiniert was falsches auswähle?oO


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Und dann der PC explodiert?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und dann der PC explodiert?



Mein gott jetz' sags' mir halt oO


----------



## Xerivor (27. August 2010)

Benutzerdefiniert... wie gesagt hast ja nix zum updaten


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Jemand vorschläge wie ich die partitionen einteile?


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

100 Gigs Systempartition für Windows, 100 für irgendwas, dann noch mal 3 mal 100 Gb.


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

System 40-50GB 

Rest kannst dann im Windows später machen


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Wenn man garnichts auf die Systempartionen installiert kann man auch weniger nehmen, mir passierts immer wieder das ich da was draufpacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte mal den Standardinstallationspfad in der Registery ändern.


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

naja 50GB reichen eigentlich dicke


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

argh verklickt, wenn ich eine partition löschen will bekomm ich die "fehlermeldung/warnung" das da wiederherstellungsdateien oder was in die richtung drauf sein könnten, ist das immer?


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

nee ist ja eh noch nix drauf einfach Partition löschen und neue machen

Recovery hast meist nur bei Fertigrechnern , Lappys aber du hast ja jetzt nen richtiges Win7


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nee ist ja eh noch nix drauf einfach Partition löschen und neue machen
> 
> Recovery hast meist nur bei Fertigrechnern , Lappys aber du hast ja jetzt nen richtiges Win7



Hab jetzt drei mit jeweils 3x1 GB und 1x2 GB,...wenn ich bloss wüsste auf welcher ich windows installiert habe oO


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Auf keiner, Windows 7 brauch min 7. oder 8 GB.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Auf keiner, Windows 7 brauch min 7. oder 8 GB.



100 gb natürlich : / bzw 200


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Hm..wenn das mit BluRay funktionieren sollte dann werd ich mir warscheinlich sowas in der Art holen : 

http://www.amazon.de/BC-5500S-Blu-Ray-Combo-Laufwerk-Extern/dp/B002JJQ61W/ref=pd_cp_ce_1

Rezension hört sich ja gut an..auch wenn ich zum schauen unter Windows sein muss..obwohl das weniger schlimm ist..
_


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Also in der Firma steht ein Mac bei dem das Laufwerk im Eimer war, dort hab ich dann per externes Laufwerk und Platte in Blank OS draufgeimaged :> Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen ob es mit Blueray Laufwerken geht.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Hab jetzt drei mit jeweils 3x1 GB und 1x2 GB,...wenn ich bloss wüsste auf welcher ich windows installiert habe oO



Wofür brauchst du denn soviele Partitionen? 2-3 sollten doch völlig ausreichen, und 50GB wären für Win auch genug.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Also BluRay´s kann man unter OSX aufjeden Fall net abspielen..das Laufwerk erkennen wird er - aber keine Filme abspielen (da Apple das ja irgendwie nicht will oder wie auch immer das war..)

Solang ich unter Windows mit VLC die Filme ganz normal schauen kann/könnte bin ich zufrieden ;-)

Keine Lust mehr auf "unechte" Filme - wenn man versteht was ich meine.. _


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2010)

So endlich Wochenende und von der Schule eben gekommen. Habe immer letzte Stunde Marketing und da sind wir im PC Raum und die haben angeblich ganz neue Rechner. Windows 7 drauf und Office Adobe Photoshop CS5.. frage Ich mich, wie kann das auf solchen Rechner laufen: Nachgeschaut einen AMD 6x Prozessor.. ahjaaa (:
Was die Technik hier angeht sind die Schulen in USA ganz schoen weit vorne, obwohl es eine ''High School'' Schule ist. Auf einem College/Universitaet waere es ja verstaendlich, aber da.. nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten wuensch Ich Euch allen ein schoenes Wochenende obwohl schon bei Euch der halbe Tag rum ist.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

Große Partitionen sind doch crap, mehrere kleine sind sinnvoller.

Und WTF, ich hab meine HD4890 für 145 Euro verkauft... neu hat sie 160 gekostet o_O


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ansonsten wuensch Ich Euch allen ein schoenes Wochenende



_Wünsch ich dir auch :-)_


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

installier einfach erstmal auf die erste 100GB 

kannst ja die Partitionen immernoch löschen/ändern


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2010)

So, neue Grafikkarte, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Monitor :>


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2010)

In 2 Wochen erscheint CoD 7. Neues Spiel, gleiche Hacker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Mhm - wenn ich gleich wow installieren will muss man da alle cds durch? Oder reicht wotlk


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Keine Lust mehr auf "unechte" Filme - wenn man versteht was ich meine.. _


Filme sind aber nie echt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Woltk reicht...


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Filme sind aber nie echt.


_
Ich meinte damit..ähm..ich hätte sie gerne auf CD und nicht als Datei ;-)

Tjoa..im Luxx sagt auch jemand das es geht..dann muss ich jetzt nur mal schauen wo ich mein Geld vergraben hab..und dazu dann ein paar Filme..*freu*_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Ach so dachte du meinst mehr die Bild Qualität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Tjoa..im Luxx sagt auch jemand das es geht..dann muss ich jetzt nur mal schauen wo ich mein Geld vergraben hab..und dazu dann ein paar Filme..*freu*_



Da wo man es nie mehr finden wird. (:

Bluray Laufwerk wird nicht erkannt unter Mac OS X und auch nicht abgespielt. Da dieses Format nicht vorhanden ist.
Unter Windows dennoch moeglich. Vielleicht kann ich dir dazu noch ein Tipp geben, dass dir immer etwas Arbeit erleichterst: Das dir Paralldesktop's holst. 

Wobei die Frage dabei ist.. ob 1. das Bluray Laufwerk dann funktioniert.. 2. Die Treiber.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2010)

_Parallels soll nicht funktionieren - da ja OSX-Anwendung..aber auch nicht schlimm..bin wegen Spielen etc. öfters unter Windows..von daher vollkommen okay.. :-)

@Sam : Nönö..hab wenn dann eh nur 1080p Dateien gehabt - einer der letzten war Wolfman..geiler Film :-)

---------

Tjoa..bin mal Geld suchen °_°_


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2010)

Und ich bin mal Pizza essen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Sora wann hattest du dann das letzte mal was gesundes sein du in den USA bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Ehm in welche richtung müssen graka und cpu kühler drehen? So das luft auf den speicher kommt oder weggeblasen wird?

desweiteren würde es mich interessieren wie heiß der cpu unter volllast wird


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

so wie sie jetzt drehen 

Grafikkarte kannst nicht ändern und boxed Kühler auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ehm in welche richtung müssen graka und cpu kühler drehen? So das luft auf den speicher kommt oder weggeblasen wird?
> 
> desweiteren würde es mich interessieren wie heiß der cpu unter volllast wird



Es gibt nur eine Richtung in die der Graka und CPU-Stockkühler drehen können; es sei denn du steckst den Lüfter falsch auf den Steckplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sora wann hattest du dann das letzte mal was gesundes sein du in den USA bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon abgesehen habe ich abgenommen (:

Seit wann, vorgestern? Salat und Brot! Also Ich ess eigentlich immer das worauf ich Hunger habe.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> so wie sie jetzt drehen
> 
> Grafikkarte kannst nicht ändern und boxed Kühler auch nicht
> 
> ...



okay und wie kann ich das andere? :O


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

Temperatur unter Volllast müsstest ausprobieren 

wenn alles fertig ist dann mal Prime95 für x64 OS installieren und laufen lassen nebenbei Programme die die Temperaturen auslesen


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

und wo finde ich grafikkarten treiber?...wenn ich die brauche


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Mhm - und welcher davon ist es jetzt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Der oberste [font=Verdana, sans-serif]
*TI Catalyst™ 10.8 Suite for Windows 7 (64 bit)*
[/font]


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Mhm an meinem monitor sind ja lautsprecher, weils ja praktisch ein tv ist, aber irgendwie bekomme ich da keinen ton O:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Hast du den PC über HDMI am Monitor?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hast du den PC über HDMI am Monitor?



J-Ja...aber das war meine xbox doch auch und da hatte ich nie probleme


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

Hast du auch unter den Sound einstellung auf HDMI gestellt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

jup musst umstellen

macht er bei mir automatisch wenn ich auf TV Profil schalte


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hast du auch unter den Sound einstellung auf HDMI gestellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo find ich das menü?: O

edit; da steht "nichts angeschlossen"


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. August 2010)

*hust*  Arbeitsplatz > Systemsterung > Oben Rechts Anzeige auf Klein > Sound


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *hust* Arbeitsplatz > Systemsterung > Oben Rechts Anzeige auf Klein > Sound



*hust*
1. Suche
2. Sound
3. ???
4. PROFIT

dennoch nicht angeschlossen


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

oder unten in der Taskleiste mit Rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher -> Wiedergabe


steht dort bei dir "Nicht angeschlossen" ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> oder unten in der Taskleiste mit Rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher -> Wiedergabe
> 
> 
> steht dort bei dir "Nicht angeschlossen" ?



bei hdmi, ja


naja jetzt erstmal das alte headset wieder rausgekramt


edit: Argh die windows sounds sind ja mal sowas von laut UND nervig (also wenn irgendwas aufpoppt oder man an einer textzeile am löschen ist) kann man die iwie ausmachen/leiser?


----------



## WeriTis (27. August 2010)

Ich geh kaputt, da zieh ich dieses WE um, hab dann endlich Zeit mich um das überfällige Ersetzen meines PCs zu kümmern, und wie bestellt steigen die Hardwarepreise wieder...

Gibt es bei den GTX460 Modellen eines das besonders empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## muehe (27. August 2010)

hmm evtl. nochmal den ATI HDMI/DP Treiber ziehen und installieren 

hattest zwischendurch mal neugestartet ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm evtl. nochmal den ATI HDMI/DP Treiber ziehen und installieren
> 
> hattest zwischendurch mal neugestartet ?



noch nicht, wow ist gerade am patchen -

Könnt kotzen : /


----------



## Klos1 (27. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Blöde Kommentare von euch anhören , was sonst - ist doch ein Apple (bzw. 2) Produkt(e)_



Die Apple-Fraktion ist aber ganz schön patzig im Moment. Was ist los? Sind die Preise im App-Store erhöht worden?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Apple-Fraktion ist aber ganz schön patzig im Moment. Was ist los? Sind die Preise im App-Store erhöht worden?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZGIn9bpALo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Haben' die nachricht gerade bekommen : /


----------



## WeriTis (28. August 2010)

Die Stimmung scheint mir generell dezent streitlustig.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Die Stimmung scheint mir generell dezent streitlustig.



Die Obst Extremisten


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

hast du WoW komplett neuinstalliert und patcht jetzt komplett ?

ist deine alte Platte noch IDE sonst hättest de an den neuen Rechnen anstöpseln konnen und ganzen WoW Ordner rüberziehen


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hast du WoW komplett neuinstalliert und patcht jetzt komplett ?
> 
> ist deine alte Platte noch IDE sonst hättest de an den neuen Rechnen anstöpseln konnen und ganzen WoW Ordner rüberziehen



Naja hab wotlk eingelegt, bin gerade halt am patchen.

Und ja könnts mir rüberziehen, wills aber nochmal komplett installieren, weil auf dem alten schon ne ganze menge scheiße war das kann ich dir sagen o:


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

aber ansonsten läuft der neue Rechner soweit ?

mit dem Sound über HDMI muss man noch schauen evtl. muss man am TV/Monitor noch was umstellen

ansonsten gibs von Realtek noch nen ATI HDMI Audio Device Treiber aber bei mir gehts/gings auch gleich mit dem von ATI der in dem Full Catalyst enthalten ist ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> aber ansonsten läuft der neue Rechner soweit ?



Naja bisher ja nicht viel gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mich nur ärgert ist das ich 4/5 Balken habe obwohl der router ein zimmer weiter steht :O


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

das hat nicht erstmal nicht soviel zu sagen


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> das hat nicht erstmal nicht soviel zu sagen



bitte was?oO


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

> das hat nicht erstmal nicht soviel zu sagen



das 1. "nicht" ist zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu schnell getippt 

hab meist auch nur 4 Balken am Lappy ohne Wand zwischen aber volle Bandbreite und sehr gute Verbindungsqualität


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2010)

Normal funktioniert die HDMI-Wiedergabe mit dem Windows-Standardtreiber; mach mal einen rechtsklick auf ATI HDMI OUTPUT und wähle "als Standardgerät"(oder so) aus.


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

ja eigentlich schon aber wenn er sagt "Nicht angeschlossen" schon bissl komisch 

auch auch wenns nicht Standartgerät ist sollte er ja als angeschlossen angezeigt werden 

zulange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja eigentlich schon aber wenn er sagt



Celiné ist eine sie : /


Mhm mach mir gerade gedanken über den zukünftigen cpu / gehäuselüfter, habe ja fast die vermutung das es eher suboptimal währe wenn ich in den "Kabelsalat" jetzt noch nen mugen 2 reinbringe der bis zur decke geht, oder?

Und bei gehäuselüftern habt ihr vielleicht ideen? Also er muss nicht flüsterleise sein, wenn er ordentlich kühlt, wobei zu laut auch nicht das wahre ist.


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Celiné ist eine sie : /



meinte deinen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> meinte deinen Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SIE AUCH


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

die Kabelei sollte ja beim Mugen nicht stören du hast ja dort wo der Kühler hinkommt eigentlich keine Kabel

Lüfter kannst einen von denen nehmen wenns halbwegs günstig sein soll http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a535732.html , http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a294636.html evtl. auch gleich 2 und den vorne austauschen falls der zu laut sein sollte

ansonsten wie schon gesagt mal paar Bilder machen dann kann man sicher nochn paar Tipps geben zur Kabelei


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2010)

Bin ich blöde...das Desire kostet im O2-Vertrag doch keine 509€...ich hab nur jedesmal 2 Verträge draus gemacht^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> die Kabelei sollte ja beim Mugen nicht stören du hast ja dort wo der Kühler hinkommt eigentlich keine Kabel
> 
> Lüfter kannst einen von denen nehmen wenns halbwegs günstig sein soll http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a535732.html , http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a294636.html evtl. auch gleich 2 und den vorne austauschen falls der zu laut sein sollte
> 
> ansonsten wie schon gesagt mal paar Bilder machen dann kann man sicher nochn paar Tipps geben zur Kabelei



naja nun liegt zwischen der größe des boxed und des scythe mugen 2 ja auch eine menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über, den hier hab ich im allgemeinen viel gutes gehört


Edit: Naja wenn ich mir neue lüfter kaufe will ich da schon die besten, & ich bezweifle das das 10 euro dinger sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Vergiss den Zalman. Der kann weder von der Kühlleistung mithalten, noch kann man ihn auf akzeptablem, bis leisen Geräuschniveau betreiben.

Lüfter gibts auch für wenig Geld gute. Die imo besten sind Noiseblocker Multiframes, aber die kosten auch entsprechend. Günstig und imo mit einem der besten Lager ausgestattet sind die Scythe S-Flex. Auch die Scythe Slipstreams sind trotz ihres sehr günstigen Preises gut. Lüfter gibts massig, gute Lüfter gibts auch recht viele.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Vergiss den Zalman. Der kann weder von der Kühlleistung mithalten, noch kann man ihn auf akzeptablem, bis leisen Geräuschniveau betreiben.



Dann gib mir bitte eine alternative o:


Wie hieß das programm zum auslesen der cpu temps noch gleich?


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

CoreTemp, Realtemp bspw.

Für 35€? Scythe Mugen 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> CoreTemp, Realtemp bspw.
> 
> Für 35€? Scythe Mugen 2.
> 
> ...



Ja den will ich ja gerade nicht, hab da ein ungutes gefühl bei : /


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

wenns sehr leicht zu montieren sein soll und immernoch gute Kühlleistung kannst dir auch den EKL Großclockner angucken


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wenns sehr leicht zu montieren sein soll und immernoch gute Kühlleistung kannst dir auch den EKL Großclockner angucken



Geht mir nicht unbedingt um die montage sondern einfach, der Mugen ist RIESIG EIN RIESEN TEIL


also gerade beim browsen und chatten 29-31°C core temps O:


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

ist doch völlig ok die Temperatur der Lüfter wird ja auch runtergeregelt


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ist doch völlig ok die Temperatur der Lüfter wird ja auch runtergeregelt



gut, aber wie gesagt es geht mir nicht um die montage sondern einfach um die breite vom scythe mugen,

desweiteren frage ich mich wie ich an den front lüfter beim asgard kommen soll oo


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Sowas in Richtung Großglockner, Brocken, Thermolab Baram(+Lüfter der noch zusätzlich gebraucht wird, n Slippie kostet ja nur 6€).


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

musst die Front vorsichtig abziehen die ist nur eingerastet am besten unten anfangen


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Unten gibts sogar ne Griffmulde. Einfach vorsichtig mit nem beherzten Ziehen abmachen.


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2010)

_Kann ich unter Windows nen Screen machen mit der Mac-Tastatur? Wenn ja , wie? Find die Taste nicht °_°_


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Gabs unter Bootcamp nicht ne Option wo man sich Tastenbelegungen anschauen konnte? Möglich sollte es ja irgendwie sein. und OS X ists ja CMD+Shift+3.

@Celiné Wenns was leises sein soll geht kein Weg an einem so groß dimensionierten Kühler vorbei. Der Zalman ist auch nicht kleiner als der Mugen 2, er hat nur ne andere Form. In diesen Leistungsregionen gehts fast nur noch über Kühlfläche und die ist eben nur groß, wenn der Kühler selbst auch groß ist.

Ausnahmen sind die Passivkühler in Server-Racks. Dort sitzen die Lamellen extrem eng was gute Kühlleistung auf relativ kleinem Volumen bringt. Allerdings sitzen dort auch kleine 40-60er Lüfter davor die 38mm und tiefer sind und sich mit 6500+ rpm drehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lautstärke kann man sich ausmalen...


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

hast du ne fn Taste ?


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Auf ner Mactastatur gibts ne fn Taste, ja.


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

google sagt fn + shift + F11

oder F14 und dann im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einfügen


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2010)

_Funktioniert , danke :-)

_


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gabs unter Bootcamp nicht ne Option wo man sich Tastenbelegungen anschauen konnte? Möglich sollte es ja irgendwie sein. und OS X ists ja CMD+Shift+3.
> 
> @Celiné Wenns was leises sein soll geht kein Weg an einem so groß dimensionierten Kühler vorbei. Der Zalman ist auch nicht kleiner als der Mugen 2, er hat nur ne andere Form. In diesen Leistungsregionen gehts fast nur noch über Kühlfläche und die ist eben nur groß, wenn der Kühler selbst auch groß ist.
> 
> ...



Mhm beim mugen müsste ich aber definitiv den ganzen pc auseinander nehmen


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Das musst du bei so gut wie jedem Towerkühler tun.


----------



## muehe (28. August 2010)

hast doch riesen Loch im Tray


----------



## Rethelion (28. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Mhm beim mugen müsste ich aber definitiv den ganzen pc auseinander nehmen



Naja nicht unbedingt; das Asgard hat im Mainboardtray eine Öffnung, also müsstest du so an die Backplate kommen.
Bei einem Towerkühler wirst du aber immer das Problem mit Befestigung und Platz haben. Wenn du nicht zu geizig bist nimmst du einen Noctua U12P, eine bessere Montage für den AM3 gibts nicht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

beim tropico 3 spielen 40-50°


----------



## Soramac (28. August 2010)

Bin mal Lego Universe testen (:


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2010)

_°_°

Auch wollen :-/_


----------



## Soramac (28. August 2010)

Kannst es ruhig mal testen mit meinen Account Daten.


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2010)

_Gernö..schreib mir einfach ne PM :-)_


----------



## WeriTis (28. August 2010)

Und schreibt mal, wie euer Eindruck ist bei Lego universe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen - gibt es bestimmte besonders empfehlenswerte GTX460 Modelle? Also ohne Spulenfiepen, evtl. noch übertaktet, usw.?


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

POV GTX460 Ultra Charged, Zotac GTX460 AMP, MSI N460GTX Hawk, Gainward GTX460 GLH bspw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. August 2010)

Die Zotac GTX460 AMP! Edition, soll wirklich laut einiger Tests sehr gut sein.


----------



## WeriTis (28. August 2010)

Danke euch - 810 Mhz Chiptakt sieht schonmal gut aus im Vergleich zu den 675 im Referenzdesign =)


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

irgendwie funktioniert mein headset nicht o:

"rauscht" nur so komisch....(also das micro, lautsprecher funktionieren)


----------



## Soramac (28. August 2010)

Ja und? Oo


----------



## WeriTis (28. August 2010)

Ich glauuuube, sie wollte Hilfestellung dazu. Aber mehr als Standardprozedur (Headset-Mikro an anderem PC/Sonstwas testen, in den Audioeinstellungen von Win7 rumspielen) fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.
Bei XP gibts nen tricky Häkchen für den Mikroeingang an der Gehäusevorderseite, aber sonst...

Ich bin grad mal wieder am Wunsch-PC-Konfigurationen durchspielen, SSD-Option ist leider schon dem realistischen Budget zum Opfer gefallen ~~

Jetzt fehlt mir allerdings noch ein Monitor, hatte an den iiyama B2209HDS-B1 gedacht, Hardwareversand hat aber nur den iiyama ProLite E2209HDS gelistet, und ich raff nicht so ganz was der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist. Der Preis ist ein bisschen verdächtig niedrig, selbst der B2206WS (nur 1680:1050) kostet 25 &#8364; mehr...

Und gibt es gleichwertige Alternativen zum Gigabyte P55-USB3? Mit dem GA770-UD3 das ich letztes Jahr hatte, habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, und das MSI P55a-G65 ist ein bissl teuer finde ich.

Edit:
Ah, ich seh schon, bei den Monitoren hat der E2209HDS geringere Helligkeit und weniger ergonomische Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und keine Pivot-Funktion.


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

ASUS P7P55D bzw. P7P55D-E, wenn USB3 dabei sein soll gäbe es da noch. Jeweils in unzähligen Varianten.


----------



## muehe (29. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> irgendwie funktioniert mein headset nicht o:
> 
> "rauscht" nur so komisch....(also das micro, lautsprecher funktionieren)



wie hast hast das denn angeschlossen alles hinten oder auch was vorn


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wie hast hast das denn angeschlossen alles hinten oder auch was vorn



also das headset vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> also das headset vorne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du die Frontanschlüsse auch richtig mit dem Mainboard verbunden?
Also HD-Audo oder AC'97


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hast du die Frontanschlüsse auch richtig mit dem Mainboard verbunden?
> Also HD-Audo oder AC'97



mhm - also wie gesagt die kopfhörer davon funktionieren

edit: ich schließe es später mal hinten an


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2010)

Wutzrooock x)
3 Tage Schlamm, Musik, und viel Alkohol <3

Celine hattest du den Zusammenbau machen lassen oder selber gemacht? Weil die Frontanschluss-Stecker vergisst man leicht, stressig wie die sind


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_wtf..welches isn das richtige Windows 7 bei Amazon? Hab ich die falsche Version gefunden oder kostet das jetzt irgendwie 160 Öcken? °_°_


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2010)

Ich brauch auch Windows 7 als Bootcamp, das ist schweine teuer. 200 Dollar?

Dann Office, Exel, Word kostet jeder Scheiss von 150-300 Dollar.. seit wann ist das so teuer.

Kaufe mir jetzt so ein kleinen PC Multimeda von Zotac oder Acer. Da ist wenigstens Windows 7 Home schon dabei. Für 330 Dollar.


----------



## Shefanix (29. August 2010)

Kostet irgendwie wirklich soviel bei Amazon :X


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_Wtf..°_°_
_
_
_Will Vista endlich mal als Bootcamp runterhauen..aber soviel is mir der Austausch dann doch nicht wert o_o_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. August 2010)

wie mich das aufreggt 
will rom (runs of magic) loaden und der downloader 
hat geschwindigkeiten wie nen holzmodem aber meins ist sehr modern 
und hab ne gute leitung von 16k wo bleibd der download stecken -.-


----------



## Kyragan (29. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kostet irgendwie wirklich soviel bei Amazon :X



Gibts keine System Builder Version bei amazon?


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_Bei Geizhals kostet es ca. 82€ (Mindfactoy ist der beste Anbieter da..) - aber trotzdem..irgendwie komisch mit Amazon.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wie mich das aufreggt
> will rom (runs of magic) loaden und der downloader
> hat geschwindigkeiten wie nen holzmodem aber meins ist sehr modern
> und hab ne gute leitung von 16k wo bleibd der download stecken -.-



runes of magic ist eigentlich ein billiger WoW-Abklatsch mit GW Elementen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei Geizhals kostet es ca. 82€ (Mindfactoy ist der beste Anbieter da..) - aber trotzdem..irgendwie komisch mit Amazon.._



Was ist den mit dem hier? Link


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch Windows 7 als Bootcamp, das ist schweine teuer. 200 Dollar?
> 
> Dann Office, Exel, Word kostet jeder Scheiss von 150-300 Dollar.. seit wann ist das so teuer.
> 
> Kaufe mir jetzt so ein kleinen PC Multimeda von Zotac oder Acer. Da ist wenigstens Windows 7 Home schon dabei. Für 330 Dollar.



Liegt wohl daran das man in Deutschland OEM/SB Versionen kaufen darf, weil MS dort diese nicht nur gebundelt verkaufen darf (bzw. sie die Händler nicht daran hindern kann diese einzeln zu verkaufen)...in Amiland hingegen gibt es nur die Retailversionen welche deutlich teuerer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem hier? Link



_Oh..das hab ich anscheinend übersehen - fand die Verpackung so komisch..Danke! :-)_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. August 2010)

na und zocke es halt nur warum dauert es so lange -.-


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

vl bietet der download-server einfach keine hohe downloadgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2010)

Dann muss das hier aber ein recht guten Preis haben:

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AspireRevo-AR3610-U2002-Desktop-Dark/dp/B003L0QF2S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283108833&sr=8-2

Für 330 Dollar mit Windows 7, kann man doch eigentlich nicht meckern.


----------



## Rethelion (29. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann muss das hier aber ein recht guten Preis haben:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...83108833&sr=8-2
> 
> Für 330 Dollar mit Windows 7, kann man doch eigentlich nicht meckern.



Die Lizenz kannst du dann aber auch nur mit dem Gerät benutzen.
Lass dir doch einfach hier eine Lizenz für 70€ kaufen, die kann man ja überall nutzen.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2010)

Oder man leecht es sich einfach ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, wenn mans als Bootcamp braucht vielleicht nicht so ratsam...

Bin mal wieder beim Handyschauen (nun parallel mit meinem Vater, der braucht auch eins) und wir sind am überlegen, obs jetzt das Galaxy S oder das Wave S8500 werden soll...ist echt schwierig...das Wave hat keine Apps (kaum 1500 Stück), ist aber 150 Euro billiger, günstiger, bei fast gleicher Hardware...schwierig, schwierig.

Denk aber dass es bei mir eher das Galaxy wird, wegen mehr Apps, Android und Rootkit-Möglichkeit


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2010)

Nein. Windows 7 soll auch nur darauf bleiben. Hab da etwas verwechselt.

Soll lediglich Join TV drauf laufen auf dem Rechner. Das man hier in den USA auch deutsches Fernsehen schauen kann (:

Und für den Preis ist das alle mal okay. Denn Join TV laeuft nicht unter Mac OS X, von daher habe ich jetzt nach einem kleinen Rechner geschaut.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder beim Handyschauen (nun parallel mit meinem Vater, der braucht auch eins) und wir sind am überlegen, obs jetzt das Galaxy S oder das Wave S8500 werden soll...ist echt schwierig...das Wave hat keine Apps (kaum 1500 Stück), ist aber 150 Euro billiger, günstiger, bei fast gleicher Hardware...schwierig, schwierig.



Jopp, wirklich schade dass Samsung dem Teil kein Android spendiert hat... die Hardware ist ja wirklich sehr lecker, aber Bada... relativ unnötig, diese Eigenentwicklung, imo.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Oder man leecht es sich einfach ne Runde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Böse böse _


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Oh..das hab ich anscheinend übersehen - fand die Verpackung so komisch..Danke! :-)_



Mußte auch erst 2mal hinschauen, weil ich dachte das wäre was anderes :-)


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2010)

z.B. wie ich. Installiere es nach 90 Tagen immer neu (:

Zurzeit benutz ich den Mac mini als Multimedigeraet. Aber da es einfach zu .. wie ich soll ich es sagen. Eigentlich von der Leistung usw. viel besser ist, wird der nun als Arbeitsrechner benutzt und nun kommt ein Acer Mini PC ins Haus mit Windows 7 yay!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. August 2010)

Kauf euch doch einfach ne Sateliten Schüssel, dann bekommt ihr die deutschen sender sicher auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2010)

_...._


----------



## aseari (29. August 2010)

Ich hab das S8500 und ich bin echt top zufrieden! Klasse Gerät, reagiert sehr schnell und präzise auf Eingaben, ist auch in Programmen sehr schnell und joa. Hab eigentlich nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. August 2010)

Klicken das brauch ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, wirklich schade dass Samsung dem Teil kein Android spendiert hat... die Hardware ist ja wirklich sehr lecker, aber Bada... relativ unnötig, diese Eigenentwicklung, imo.


Diese Eigenentwicklung ist absolut nachvollziehbar und die Einführung ist extrem gut gelungen. Wenn man sich mal die Website von Bada anschaut ( http://www.bada.com/whatisbada/ ) findet man solche Leckerbissen


> The vision of bada is “Smartphone for Everyone”. bada’s main goal is not to compete with other existing smartphone platforms. Instead, bada will turn Samsung’s conventional customers into smartphone users by providing cost-effective smartphones.





> Over 220,000,000 customers bought Samsung handsets in 2009. Over 40,000,000 customers bought Samsung touch phones last year. Samsung bada will rapidly be adopted by such customers this year.


etc. Samsung ist auf dem Handymarkt hochambitioniert (Auf dem Weg zum größten Hersteller der Welt - Aktionen wie das Verschenken von Galaxy S an unzufriedene iPhone4-Kunden unterstreicht das), von daher ergibt es Sinn, ein eigenes Handy-OS zu etablieren, um Lizenz-Kosten zu sparen und so leistungsstarke Smartphones zu extrem günstigen Preisen auf den Markt zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem will ich eigentlich Android haben, alleine wegen all der Möglichkeiten (Rootkit etc.) 




aseari schrieb:


> Ich hab das S8500 und ich bin echt top zufrieden! Klasse Gerät, reagiert sehr schnell und präzise auf Eingaben, ist auch in Programmen sehr schnell und joa. Hab eigentlich nichts zu meckern.



Mein Vater wird sich das wohl morgen bestellen, dann kann ichs ordentlich ausprobieren und schauen ob mir das ausreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2010)

Naja. Das OS ist durchaus gelungen, ja. Aber den Punkt von wegen niedrigere Smartphone-Preise kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Android kostet gar nichts, ausser ein bisschen Arbeit zur Anpassung. Da ist die Entwicklung eines ganz eigenen OS doch ein bisschen teurer.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2010)

Anscheinend bekommt Samsung durch die Eigenentwicklung Vorteile, sonst würden sie wohl kein eigenes Betriebssystem entwickeln. Ein Multi-Milliarden-Dollar-Unternehmen wie Samsung wird nicht den Fehler machen, sich durch so etwas selbst ins Abseits zu befördern...die versprechen sich sicherlich etwas davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und irgendwie haben sies ja geschafft, ein Smartphone auf dem Leistungsniveau vom Galaxy S/Desire/IPhone4 für 150€ weniger auf den Markt zu bringen...wenn man mal den Einführungs- und Kampfpreis-Bonus abzieht müssen sie da entweder eine Möglichkeit gefunden haben massiv zu sparen oder sie versuchen, bada mit Verlust in den Markt zu drängen, was ich mir aber so nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Und ich frage mich immernoch, welcher der beste 120er Gehäuselüfter der beste ist.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

den besten teuersten brauchst doch garnicht da es sicher lauteres in deinem Rechner geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



max. den http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a476753.html wenn du unbedingt mehr ausgeben willst http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a342345.html


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> den besten teuersten brauchst doch garnicht da es sicher lauteres in deinem Rechner geben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deshalb geht es mir nicht unbedingt um silent sondern um die kühler leistung :*

Wobei er natürlich nicht zu laut sein soll!


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

dann müsstest einen mit höherer Drehzahl nehmen aber mehr als 1200U/min sind nicht empfehlenswert wenns noch leise noch soll 

und viel kühler wirds dadurch nicht da hilft nur n anständiger Kühler

Problem ist hinten auch das Gitter am Gehäuse was man eigentlich rausdremeln sollte beim Asgard sind die Löcher eh nicht sehr gross


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> dann müsstest einen mit höherer Drehzahl nehmen aber mehr als 1200U/min sind nicht empfehlenswert wenns noch leise noch soll
> 
> und viel kühler wirds dadurch nicht da hilft nur n anständiger Kühler
> 
> Problem ist hinten auch das Gitter am Gehäuse was man eigentlich rausdremeln sollte beim Asgard sind die Löcher eh nicht sehr gross



wie gesagt, muss sehen wie sich das beim scythe mugen 2 verhält, ob ich die nerven hab nochmal alles auseinander zu rupfen um die kabel umzulegen?

Der hier, sieht doch ganz gut aus, (der liegt auch dem mugen 2 bei, dann würde es sich ja anbieten wenn ich drei bzw zweimal die gleichen verbaut habe)


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

naja PWM Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter nicht immer ratsam könnte laut werden

bei dir kannst nur den Lüfter vom CPU Kühler über PWM steuern und noch *1* Lüfter und ob das immer zu deiner Zufriedenheit über die Hardware geregelt wird weiss ich nicht

lieber normale 3Pin und zur Not über 7V/5V Adapter oder halt gleich welche bis ca. 900


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja PWM Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter nicht immer ratsam könnte laut werden



O-Oh das wusst' ich nicht, naja ist die Ausführung den besser?


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

eher sowas http://www.mindfacto...A--schwarz.html 

das ist der 800er aber bei Mindfactory sehr teuer den gibs woanders für fast die Hälfte

diese gehen auch http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p670091_120x120x25-Enermax-T-B-Silence-UCTB12-11dB-A--schwarz.html


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> eher sowas http://www.mindfacto...A--schwarz.html
> 
> das ist der 800er aber bei Mindfactory sehr teuer den gibs woanders für fast die Hälfte
> 
> diese gehen auch



wie gesagt mal sehen was morgen - heute noch so an vorschlägen kommt, will die besten :'P

Edit: Mal ein bisschen rumgegoogelt und zu einer auflistung gekommen, 

*Noiseblocker MF12**Der Platzhirsch*. Hervorragende Leistungswerte, keinerlei Nebengeräusche, bestechende Qualität. Das alles hat allerdings seinen Preis.

soll wohl der beste sein, als günstigere Alternative war der scythe slip stream angegeben...


----------



## Soramac (30. August 2010)

Magst du mich noch Celine?


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Magst du mich noch Celine?



Absolut.
Auch wenn ich Celiné, heiße aber auch das wirst du noch lernen


Mhm, weiß einer wie viel versandkosten hardwareversand nimmt( Wenn ich jetzt zwei 5euro lüfter bestelle), weil über 20 euro preisunterschied, glaubeda nehme ich doch die 5euro dinger von scythe...die sind doch besser als die vorinstallierten gehäuselüfter oder?

Edit: Die versandkosten haben sich erledigt, 3,90...dann währen wir bei...14 euro?...Naja mal sehen was ihr zu den dingern sagt aber zwei davon währen mit versand ja noch günstiger als die 18 euro dinger


----------



## Soramac (30. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Absolut.
> Auch wenn ich Celiné, heiße aber auch das wirst du noch lernen



Yay! (:

Nunja.. in der Schule rufen mich auch alle falsch. Statt Iven, nennen sich mich Eiwen. Obwohl Ich Ihwen heisse >.<


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja.. in der Schule rufen mich auch alle falsch. Statt Iven, nennen sich mich Eiwen. Obwohl Ich Ihwen heisse >.<



Das erklärt die Emo-Frisur....nurn' spaß :*


----------



## Soramac (30. August 2010)

Meine Emo-Frisur erklaert, warum ich so interessant bin. Mich sprechen viele Leute an = WIN!


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Meine Emo-Frisur erklaert, warum ich so interessant bin. Mich sprechen viele Leute an = WIN!



du erinnerst mich teilweiße, sooooo krass an nen guten Freund, als der in deinem alter war hat er auch mit emo Frisur, in Foren getrollt :*


Gehe ich richtig das rpm, bei Lüftern angibt wie oft die in der Minute rotieren, oder was in die Richtung? Weil dann muss ich mal sehen welche ichnehme, weil das ja dann auch Auswirkung auf die Lautstärke hat, was währe, denn ein guter kompromis zwischen leistund und laustärke und währe er dann besser als der vorinstallierte asgard Lüfter?


Ha den post hab ich mit meinem apple iPod Touch geschrieben :*


----------



## Soramac (30. August 2010)

So jetzt aber mal Butter bei den Fischen. Ich bin hier in dem Forum schon seit Ende 2006 und da habe Ich nicht rumgetrollt und rum.. ähm.Ja. Da war ich noch im World of Warcraft Forum aktiv und hab Leuten geholfen, danach ins PC-Technik hier geholfen und seitdem das Klima hier erreicht worden ist. Habe ich seit ungefaehr Anfang 2010 etwas rumzutrollen.

und das heisst so: Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Jo, RPM sind die Umdrehungen pro Minute. Meine S-Flex laufen auf 800 und sind quasi nicht zu hören. Gute Lüfter sind ab 600rpm imo unhörbar. Von den Lagern her sind Scythe S-Flex und Noiseblocker Multiframes die derzeit besten. Beide sind absolut laufruhig, keinerlei Schleifgeräusche, nix. 

Die S-Flex haben ne relativ geringe Fördermenge, da ihre Nabe ziemlich groß ist. Die Noiseblocker sind die imo absolut besten 120er Lüfter auf dem Markt. Dementsprechend preisintensiv sind sie. Dafür gibts auch ne Menge Zubehör. Bei den S-Flex gibts nur nen Molex auf 3-Pin Adapter dazu.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

ATI Ist Tot http://www.golem.de/1008/77552-2.html von nun an "Hey hast du schon die neue AMD gesehen?" "Ja, super teil 3,5 GHZ.." Nein ich meine die Grafikrate" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

War abzusehen. Kostet schließlich Unsummen 2 Marken zu bewerben, obwohl sie innerhalb eines Konzerns laufen. Ist nur konsequent, was AMD dort macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetz müssen die Fanbois sich anderweitig bekriegen. Jetz gibts nur noch Grün und Grün und nicht mehr die Roten und die Grünen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (30. August 2010)

PWM Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter sind besser als die Standarddinger - vorallem für den Lüfter selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob Celle mich auch mag?


----------



## Ennia (30. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ob Celle mich auch mag?



ist das eine Art running gag, oder sorgt ihr euch wirklich darum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> PWM Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter sind besser als die Standarddinger - vorallem für den Lüfter selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O: Na wat' denn jetzt Pwm oder nicht pwm...


& Ja, ich glaube zu wissen das celiné dich mag


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge "normale" Lüfter und regle sie per Hardware. Entweder mit ner Lüftersteuerung oder per 5V/7V-Adapter.

PWM-Lüfter am Mainboard verursachen oft nerviges Spulenfiepen der VRMs aufm Mainboard. Dann lieber direkt per Spannung regeln. Kein PC läuft so sehr am thermischen Limit, dass man unter Last hochregeln muss und unter idle wieder runterschraubt. Weder bei der CPU und erst recht nicht bei Gehäuselüftern. Einzig die Grafikkarte ist da gewissermaßen ne Ausnahme. Aber selbst da kann man mit anständigen Custom-Kühlern immer gleichdrehende Lüfter drauflassen.

PWM wird imo überbewertet. Istn nettes Feature, aber wirkliche Vorteile hats nicht. Dafür kostets mehr und kann u.U. Probleme in Form vom fiependen VRMs machen.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

ich nehm für Gehäuse auch normale 

CPU kann man schon PWMs nehmen hab ich aber momentan auch nicht , Gigabyte macht das aber über die Spannung auch gut


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2010)

Nira ob die niedersächsische Kreisstadt Celle dich mag solltest du den Oberbürgermeister oder die lokalen Medien fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter ist Geschmackssache denke ich...PWM ist ein nettes Gimmick, aber Spannung sollte eigentlich auch ausreichen...


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge "normale" Lüfter und regle sie per Hardware. Entweder mit ner Lüftersteuerung oder per 5V/7V-Adapter.
> 
> PWM-Lüfter am Mainboard verursachen oft nerviges Spulenfiepen der VRMs aufm Mainboard. Dann lieber direkt per Spannung regeln. Kein PC läuft so sehr am thermischen Limit, dass man unter Last hochregeln muss und unter idle wieder runterschraubt. Weder bei der CPU und erst recht nicht bei Gehäuselüftern. Einzig die Grafikkarte ist da gewissermaßen ne Ausnahme. Aber selbst da kann man mit anständigen Custom-Kühlern immer gleichdrehende Lüfter drauflassen.
> 
> PWM wird imo überbewertet. Istn nettes Feature, aber wirkliche Vorteile hats nicht. Dafür kostets mehr und kann u.U. Probleme in Form vom fiependen VRMs machen.



o_O Versteh ich nicht. was solls


boah mein internet regt mich aufm' neuen rechner soooo auf, wenn ich auf dem laptop eins nie hatte waren es latenz probleme, trotz wlan IMMER flüssig im grünen bereich, aufm neuen pc? Oftmals castverzögerungen von 2-3 sekunden, dcs usw.


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Vergiss das Kabel legen nicht!

WLAN hab ich nur am MacBook. Dort hats auch Sinn, aber bei nem stationären System darf da ruhig nen Kabel liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Vergiss das Kabel legen nicht!
> 
> WLAN hab ich nur am MacBook. Dort hats auch Sinn, aber bei nem stationären System darf da ruhig nen Kabel liegen.
> 
> ...



Mutter und Vater wollen aber nicht das ich Kabel durchs haus lege -.-'


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Bei mir liegt n LAN-Kabel quer durchs Zimmer. Wollte das seit über 2 Jahren schonmal verstecken aber bin nie dazu gekommen oder hatte keine Lust dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2010)

*sigh* Wie kann es eigentlich sein dass weder MM noch Saturn oder sonstwas ein iPhone 4 Dock haben?
Obwohl, doch - eins haben sie da, darauf steht das Demo-iPhone. Sonst keine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2010)

Fala mit 14 und 15: "Ich will zocken! Und WLAN stinkt"
Papa Fala zu der Zeit: "FFFFUUUU kannste knicken!!!!111einseinself"
Fala mit 16: "Papa ich bin schlau und hab Argumente für ein Kabel die du nicht abweisen kannst"
Papa Fala: "Okay, aber führ das Kabel durch die Wände"
Fala: "Okay"

Und so bekam Fala mit 16 Jahren (oder wars schon mit 15, kp) ein LAN-Kabel zum Router und hatte seitdem nie wieder Latenzprobleme.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Fala mit 14 und 15: "Ich will zocken! Und WLAN stinkt"
> Papa Fala zu der Zeit: "FFFFUUUU kannste knicken!!!!111einseinself"
> Fala mit 16: "Papa ich bin schlau und hab Argumente für ein Kabel die du nicht abweisen kannst"
> Papa Fala: "Okay, aber führ das Kabel durch die Wände"
> ...



Ja und Mutter und vater sagen GTFO wenn ich frage ob ich ein lan kabel durch die wände legen darf


Edit: und welchen lüfter soll ich mir nun kaufen einen mit....dingens weiße bescheid drehzahl kontrolle oder ohne?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

Ist 80 grad beim Zocken für ne HD5870 Vapor-x Normal? Oo


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Klingt ziemlich warm. Meine HD5850 Toxic hat bisher nie mehr als 67°C auf der Uhr gehabt. Die normale Vapor-X, wenn auchHD5870 sollte eigentlich nicht viel wärmer werden. Die Werte sind nochn gutes Stück von bedenklich weg, aber etwas wärmer als üblich isses imo schon. So warm ists ja nun nicht, dass man es auf ne Hitzewelle schieben könnte.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

wie hoch läuft denn der Lüfter ? dramatisch find ichs aber nicht da die grösseren immer heisser werden und gegenüber kleineren auch nicht viel grössere Kühler verbaut sind


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Mhm beim hardwareversand gibts den scythe mugen gar nicht mit, ehm einstellbarem lüfter, oder?


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=565D402785FA7D4ED390471432BE4E00.www1?aid=25731&agid=669&ref=13


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Der Mugen 2 hat nen Slipstream PWM mitgeliefert.


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Mutter und Vater wollen aber nicht das ich Kabel durchs haus lege -.-'



Dann frag sie doch mal, was an turmorverursachende Funkstrahlen im Kopf besser ist, als an einem Kabel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Mugen 2 hat nen Slipstream PWM mitgeliefert.



mhm und der ist auch gut? Weil 1300 RPM sind ja schon, mehr als ordentlich, dann könnt ich mir die zwei scythe slip stream die ich mir ja kaufe gleich mit 1200 nehemn


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann frag sie doch mal, was an turmorverursachende Funkstrahlen im Kopf besser ist, als an einem Kabel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wir haben schon einen rechner per lan am router, bezweifle das ein zweiter geht


----------



## Erz1 (30. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann frag sie doch mal, was an turmorverursachende Funkstrahlen im Kopf besser ist, als an einem Kabel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fuuuu. Das sagt meine Mum auch immer ; aber sie sagt das auch, obwohl wir kein Wlan haben -.-"


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

12er Bohrer anständiger Bohrhammer dauert nich mal ne Minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meist hast 3-4 Lan Ports


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> mhm und der ist auch gut? Weil 1300 RPM sind ja schon, mehr als ordentlich, dann könnt ich mir die zwei scythe slip stream die ich mir ja kaufe gleich mit 1200 nehemn



Einer, der mitgelieferte, reicht völlig. Du kriegst aus nem zusätzlichen Lüfter vllt 1°C bessere Temperaturen. Das lohnt nicht. Den Slippie klemmst du ans Board und sagst ihm im BIOS, dass er mit x% drehen soll. Meiner läuft so konstant auf &#8776;800rpm. Da ist er noch angenehm und kühlt passabel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Klingt ziemlich warm. Meine HD5850 Toxic hat bisher nie mehr als 67°C auf der Uhr gehabt. Die normale Vapor-X, wenn auchHD5870 sollte eigentlich nicht viel wärmer werden. Die Werte sind nochn gutes Stück von bedenklich weg, aber etwas wärmer als üblich isses imo schon. So warm ists ja nun nicht, dass man es auf ne Hitzewelle schieben könnte.


eben darum die frage meine ist nie über 70grad gekommen, also in Mafia 2 hab ich 80-81 Grad so Rum, hab gerade paar runden CS:S gespielt dort sind sie normal 70gard. 



muehe schrieb:


> wie hoch läuft denn der Lüfter ? dramatisch find ichs aber nicht da die grösseren immer heisser werden und gegenüber kleineren auch nicht viel grössere Kühler verbaut sind



Bei Mafia 2 52% so rum bei CS:S genau gleich.

Test nachher mal mit Metro 2033, oder auch morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

bei über 50% sind 80° relativ viel für meinen Geschmackkommt aber halt auf die GPU Last an

wenn du da mehrere Monitore dran hast gut AA


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

Ne hab nur einen Dran 1920x1080 auflösung, AA aus.


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Aber wir haben schon einen rechner per lan am router, bezweifle das ein zweiter geht



Neulich so auf LAN
Hatte son Typ n Switch.
Mit dem konnte man voll konkret LAN-Ports zusammenschließen sozusagen.


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Viele Router haben mehrere LAN-Ports. Meiner hat glaub ich 4+WLAN.


----------



## Erz1 (30. August 2010)

Ist Standart nicht 4 Ports? O_o
Und wenn Switch für nichtmal 20€.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (30. August 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!

So, Samstag nach ner Runde SC2 mit Erzi, ist ca. 50 Meter neben unserm Haus nen Blitz eingeschlagen oder so, der 1. so laut war, das ich bald nen Herzinfakt bekommen habe, und 2. meine Fritzbox durchgeknallt hat. yay.

Jetzt habe ich nen beschissenen Telekom Speedport. Noch mehr yay.

Und was war bei euch so los ? Auch Internetloses Wochenende mit soviel Regen das man Afrika damit 1 Jahre Versorgen könnte ?


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

wieder 2 Kästen Augustinerbräu mitbringen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber heute nicht gleich wieder zuviel verkosten hab Mittwoch ne Verwarnung wegen Beleidigung vom Mod bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachm Umzug/Kücheneinbau wars bissl zuviel :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

So die Temps sind genau gleich als. ich Check GPU-Z so oder so net.

Also dort Steht

GPU:70-74

Dann

GPU 1: 70-74
GPU: 2: 80-85
GPU: 3: 80-84 

Grad Oo 

Check ich net.


----------



## Meriane (30. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Ich habe an meinem PC ein Headset angeschlossen und am Gehäuseaudioeingang noch Boxen.

Ist es irgendwie möglich iTunes so einzustellen, dass der immer automatisch über die Boxen abspielt? Ich kann da keine Einstellung finden.
Sonst muss ich immer den Standart audioausgang umstellen, was auf Dauer nervt und auch dann alles darüber läuft.


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wieder 2 Kästen Augustinerbräu mitbringen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör auf mich neidisch zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD!
> 
> So, Samstag nach ner Runde SC2 mit Erzi, ist ca. 50 Meter neben unserm Haus nen Blitz eingeschlagen oder so, der 1. so laut war, das ich bald nen Herzinfakt bekommen habe, und 2. meine Fritzbox durchgeknallt hat. yay.
> 
> ...



Ja, bei uns auch soviel Regen. Wurde sogar bis heut Mittag Katastrophenalarm ausgelöst. War schon lustig :O


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2010)

@Nebo: Fritzbox vs. Speedport? Du armes Schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will nie wieder was anderes als den Bedienkomfort einer Fritz.box
Wochenende war witzig. War auf ner Schlammschlacht äh auf einem Festival, das war mehr Beintraining als 2 Wochen Fußballtrainingslager, jetzt schmerzen meine Beine wie Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kyra: Unser Uralt-Router hatte auch nur einen LAN-Port. Das war allerdings Anno 2005 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (30. August 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD!
> 
> So, Samstag nach ner Runde SC2 mit Erzi, ist ca. 50 Meter neben unserm Haus nen Blitz eingeschlagen oder so, der 1. so laut war, das ich bald nen Herzinfakt bekommen habe, und 2. meine Fritzbox durchgeknallt hat. yay.



Haben wir? O_o Achja, Nachmittags. xD
GZ, war vor kurzem auch bei uns.. nur ist nichts bei uns passiert, sondern bei den Nachbarn ist alles durcheschmorrt. xD


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So die Temps sind genau gleich als. ich Check GPU-Z so oder so net.
> 
> Also dort Steht
> 
> ...



wie siehts im Idle aus ? GPU1 dürfte ja der Chip sein das ist eigentlich ok bei den anderen PCB Rückseite bei ob das so normal ist ka 

kannst ja mal z.b. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/ati-hd-5870-rv870-sammel-thread-faq-bitte-bei-fragen-die-erste-seite-lesen-part-1-a-646005.html durchgehen oder nachfragen oder auch andere Foren 3DCenter etc.

Gehäusebelüftung war ja bei dir glaube auch ok


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

ne Jetzt Check ich in.
GPU Normal halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU 2 ist MemoIO. 
GPU 3 Shader.

von dem her ist der GPU im total Normal bereich, und MemoIO und Shader, halt meines wissens Locker Temps bis 125 Grad aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

naja finds aber bei den Aussentemps. und ca. 50% Lüfter bissl viel für ne Vapor-X

GPU ist aber ok


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich wieder mal ne runde enstauben das mach ich morgen mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so wie ich das sehe sind MemoIO und Shader immer 10 Grad wärmer.. 

gerade metro 2033 noch mal, Lüfter auf 100% 

GPU:56-58
MemoIO: 65-67 
Shader auch 65-67.

Könnte auch einfach den Lüfter auf 100% lassen, dann stell ich aber den Pc in ein anderes zimmer. ;D


----------



## Erz1 (30. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @Kyra: Unser Uralt-Router hatte auch nur einen LAN-Port. Das war allerdings Anno 2005
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meiner ist von 2006 und hat 4 Ports O_o


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Meiner istn Buffalo WHR-G125. Gekauft Mitte 2008. Keine Ahnung, wann der raus gekommen ist.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

ich hab nen D-Link DIR-635/DE auch nich so schön aber reicht


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich wieder mal ne runde enstauben das mach ich morgen mal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber warum läuft der jetzt bei niedrigerer Temp auf 100% da kriegst doch was an den Ohren kann doch ruhig bei 35%-50% auf 75° laufen

kannst ja mal den MSI Afterburner testen


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich wieder mal ne runde enstauben das mach ich morgen mal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber warum läuft der jetzt bei niedrigerer Temp auf 100% bzw. wegen 100% da kriegst doch was an den Ohren kann doch ruhig bei 35%-50% auf 75° laufen

kannst ja mal den MSI Afterburner testen


----------



## Kyragan (30. August 2010)

Das MEnü von dem Buffalo isn bissl lahm, aber sonst bin ich zufrieden. Sowohl per LAN als auch WLAN stimmt der Speed und das WLAN ist absolut stabil und auf maximalem Empfang, auch wenn ich mitm MacBook ins Wohnzimmer renn so dass min. 3 Wände dazwischen liegen. Ich kann nicht klagen. Tut seine Arbeit.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> aber warum läuft der jetzt bei niedrigerer Temp auf 100%


es hatte nur so Niederiger Temps weil ich den Lüfter mal auf 100% gestellt habe, nur zum Testen. ;D


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

mhm - 
140 Euro hier
50 für eine neue Cheap monday
40 Euro für neue kopfhörer 
45 Euro für Caselüfter + Scythe mugen 2

Passt O:


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

argh Doppelpost Forum spackt wieder bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mmeCeliné schrieb:


> mhm -
> 140 Euro hier
> 50 für eine neue Cheap monday
> 40 Euro für neue kopfhörer
> ...



hmm wofür 140 euro ? 

was willst den für Kopfhörer holen ?

bei deiner CPU würd ich bis zum Frühsommer erstml garnix machen ausser es ist für dich definitiv der CPU Kühler/Lüfter der Lärm macht , deine Temps sind absolut im grünen Bereich


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> argh Doppelpost Forum spackt wieder bissl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm - nein?^^


----------



## Nebola (30. August 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns auch soviel Regen. Wurde sogar bis heut Mittag Katastrophenalarm ausgelöst. War schon lustig :O


Joar, irgendwo war ja Katastrophen und Hochwasser Alarm.



Falathrim schrieb:


> @Nebo: Fritzbox vs. Speedport? Du armes Schwein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, Fritzbox,sooo einfach. Telekom Speedport, 10 Minuten dies und das, und jenes, boar. 



Erz1 schrieb:


> Haben wir? O_o Achja, Nachmittags. xD
> GZ, war vor kurzem auch bei uns.. nur ist nichts bei uns passiert, sondern bei den Nachbarn ist alles durcheschmorrt. xD


Da freust du dich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei und weis ich garnicht was getroffen wurde, vielleicht nen Baum ^^


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ehm - nein?^^



doch wenn ich das sage ist das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> argh Doppelpost Forum spackt wieder bissl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja 140 euro hab ich zurzeit hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was in die Richtung, wirds wohl werden, da ich wirklich keine Lust habe meine knapp 300 euro kopfhörer überall mit hin zu schleppen


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

das wären Kopfhörer http://www.amazon.de/AKG-Acoustics-530-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-wei%C3%9F/dp/B000ISS60U


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> das wären Kopfhörer http://www.amazon.de...F/dp/B000ISS60U



Für unterwegs reichen mir die ebend genannten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

ja gehn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast die denn schon getragen ?


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

irgendwie sind fast alle meine Highlights "Dieses Video wurde aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paar kleine Sachen gibs noch z.b. http://www.youtube.c...e&v=ZY-A6NDG8Pk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAa6dJLatdk&feature=related gibs aber auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

Hör das Album gerade rauf und runter.

Vorhin musik absolut legal ausm' netz gezogen, hat sich episch angefühlt!


----------



## Shefanix (30. August 2010)

Da liebe ich doch meine Köpfhörer: http://www.amazon.de/SKULLCANDY-Ti-Kopfhörer-Ohrenschale-Schwarz/dp/B0014JNK2G/ref=sr_1_19?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1283202924&sr=1-19


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

ach sone Kackmucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ach sone Kackmucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (30. August 2010)

na das machst mit mir nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnke1peeLYA&feature=related


----------



## WeriTis (31. August 2010)

Iiiih, elektronische Musik, zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack so trefflich streiten.... hier muehe: http://shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/index2.php


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> na das machst mit mir nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musik ohne akkustische instrumente? Nicht sehr künstlerisch anspruchsvoll, auser vielleicht Ambient : /


----------



## WeriTis (31. August 2010)

Willst du damit sagen, Kraftwerk sind keine Künstler?


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, Kraftwerk sind keine Künstler?



Das will ich nicht bezweifeln.


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2010)

Das ist Musik: Klick! und Klick!


----------



## WeriTis (31. August 2010)

Rammstein ist nicht so mein Fall, wenn auch eher die Richtung.

Ich hör derzeit eher sowas: Klick!


----------



## muehe (31. August 2010)

aaaah :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (31. August 2010)

Gut, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Lyrics von The Agonist zählen definitv zu den besten, die ich kenne, und ich höre auch abundzu L. Cohen, Cave usw.

Soll ich doch 200 euro drauflegen für ne ssd...? hmm-hm-hmmmmm


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

So Pc entstaubt, Temps wieder total ok.

GPU:60-65
MemoIO:70-74
Shader:70-73


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

Kann man über den Treiber von ATI einstellen das, Speicher Takt immer auf 1250 mhz läuft?


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. August 2010)

Ka, Bei NVidia muss mans nach jedem Start wieder einstellen.


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2010)

Warum sollte man einstellen wollen, dass der Speicher nicht runtertaktet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

Weil jedes mal wenn ich Flash Video abspiele (Internet) der Speicher auf 900 MHZ, geht und dadurch kurzes Blödes Flackern auf dem Linken Monitor verursacht. 

das Flackern kommt aber nur bei Flash videos im Internet, und da geht der Takt jedes mal auf 900 MHZ, im gegen Satz wenn ich video auf dem Pc abspiele, egal ob Flash oder sonst was. Bleibt der Takt auf 1250.
Daher meine Theorie das durch den Takt wechsle das Flackern verursacht.


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Ich hör derzeit eher sowas: Klick!



O.o

Ich hör in Augenblick einiges in Richtung Grime




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vBWxLvhlE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten komm ich wieder mehr so in Richtung Deutschrock/Indie/Rock allgemein




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4oKfrybTocY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6vlQr4K8dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2010)

Bin grad total in ner Ska/Ska Punk Phase.
<3

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Und, ja: Das ist russisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. August 2010)

Also ich hör gern Rock Metal (eher industrial metal)

Bin ein richtiger Fan von Linkin park aber der neue Song gefällt mir nicht so :S

Celldweller, Zebrahead und Billy Talent finde ich auch hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/16363-nvidia-schenkt-seinen-kaeufern-mafia-2.html

phat wärs ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. August 2010)

Also, wenn es zu einer GTX460 beigelegt werden würde, dann käme ich in Versuchung. Denn Mafia 2 werde ich wohl eh kaufen, auch wenn es nicht der ganz große Hit geworden ist. Und ne neue Graka wäre auch mal nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ihre GTX465 und alles darüber können sie sich in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bin grad total in ner Ska/Ska Punk Phase.
> <3
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> ...



Einzig aktzeptable sKa Band ist und bleibt streetlight Manifesto und die sind nach, everything went numb auch ziemlich abgesackt : /


Mafia II? Ja ganz nett, aber einfach wie Metro 2033 VIEL zu kurz O:


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2010)

Nono... gibt so viele Gute.

Reel Big Fish, Ska-P, Sondaschule oder The Mighty Mighty Bosstones beispielsweise!

Edit: HOLY SHIIITT! http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/grafikkarten/16369-colorful-gtx-460-igame-mit-900-mhz-gpu-takt.html
900MHz GPU Takt auf ner GTX460 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei Russisch sind 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvNFCrM-eb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

hi all ja ich bins wieder ^^ 
so zum thema bruder von mir hat win 7 hp 32bit nur das schaltet sich nach ner zeit nach nichtbenutzen aus 
wie kann man dagegen vorgehen ??


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nono... gibt so viele Gute.
> 
> Reel Big Fish, Ska-P, Sondaschule oder The Mighty Mighty Bosstones beispielsweise!



Rantanplan, Skatoons und Irie Revoltés nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2010)

Indeed, yes!


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2010)

Tag/Nabend


----------



## Kyragan (31. August 2010)

ohhai!


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2010)

Morgen spannender Tag fuer die Apple Fans!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

wieso ?? 
iPHONE 5 ?? ^^


----------



## Soramac (31. August 2010)

Ich glaub ja eher in Richtung einem iPod Touch mit einer 3G Variante. Also bin mal sehr gespannt was da passiert, ob neues Gehaeuse, Prozessor, Display. Und ebenfalls beim iPad.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all ja ich bins wieder ^^
> so zum thema bruder von mir hat win 7 hp 32bit nur das schaltet sich nach ner zeit nach nichtbenutzen aus
> wie kann man dagegen vorgehen ??



Arbeitsplaz > Systemsteuerung > Energieoptionen....


----------



## utos (31. August 2010)

Der Ipod Touch kriegt 2 Kameras, eine auf der Front- und eine auf der Rückseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ein Retinadisplay und sonst lässt man sich überraschen, ich frage mich wie viel das Teil wohl kosten wird.


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

du und dein Apple Soramac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich brauch ein neues Spiel!!! Scheiß Mafia! 

Komm dich übrigens in ein paar Tagen da unten Besuchen Sam! Werd den Eidgenossen mal nen Besuch abstatten und gucken wie die mit dem Bau des Gotthardtunnels voran kommen!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

meinste den straßen oder bahn Gotthardtunnel ???


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

Ich mein den neun Basistunnel bzw. die 2. Röhre. Werd mir den Abschnitt in Sedrun begucken


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

ah dehn der wo die züge 200 fahren dürfen oder ?


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

keine Ahnung ob die da 200 fahren dürfen weiß nur, dass es kürzer und flacher ist die Strecke, kann aber gut sein!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

aha dan lag ich ja fast richtig ^^ 
ist der 56 km tunnel schn fertig ????
der ist auch da unten in der schweitz meine ich soll auch zug verkehr sein


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

57 km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was heißt fertig. Der Tunnel ja die sind meines Wissens jetzt dabei die Bahntechnik einzubauen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

uhhhh das dauert ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Komm dich übrigens in ein paar Tagen da unten Besuchen Sam!


*ängstlich aus dem fenster schau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2010)

pass auf der kommt mit sniper gewehr vorbei und nicht zu lange am fenster stehen ^^


----------



## Rethelion (31. August 2010)

Hatte heute beim Media das Desire in den Händen und bin jetzt davon überzeugt, dass es der neue Nachfolger von meinem Iphone 3G wird. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage wo ichs kaufe^^


----------



## Independent (31. August 2010)

iTunes ist ja mal die größte Scheiße die es gibt. Ich hab mir für mein Iphone "Der Pate 2" gezogen, das Handy an meinen Laptop angeschlossen, gesyncht und nun is alles weg.


----------



## utos (31. August 2010)

Einfach neu laden, wenn du es mit nem legalen Account gemacht hast, ist es kostenlos.

So isses zumindestens bei Apps.

Edit: Sorry, ist auch nur bei Apps so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (31. August 2010)

Ist das überhaupt legal? Ich zahle den vollen Prei für einen Film der digital ist und kann ihn nur einmal laden?


----------



## WeriTis (31. August 2010)

Achja, was nettes für die Obstfreunde: http://leasticoulddo.com/comic/20100826


----------



## utos (31. August 2010)

Na ja, die Apps gehören quasi Apple. Aber die Filme werden nur von Apple zur Verfügung gestellt, sind also nicht Eigentum.

Ich denk mal das die Firmen was dagegen haben, dass ihre Filme von mehreren PCs runterladen kann.


----------



## Independent (31. August 2010)

Ich wollte das Fön an meinen Laptop anschließen um den Film an meinem TV zu gucken (der am Lappy hängt). 

Danke Apple, für diesen Scheißdreck.

Ich bin nicht gerade dumm was Technik angeht, wie soll dann ein "Normalo" das checken? Riecht nach Abzocke...


----------



## Nebola (31. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Fön an meinen Laptop anschließen um den Film an meinem TV zu gucken (der am Lappy hängt).
> 
> Danke Apple, für diesen Scheißdreck.
> 
> Ich bin nicht gerade dumm was Technik angeht, wie soll dann ein "Normalo" das checken? Riecht nach Abzocke...



Mein Gott, schreib halt ne Mail und sag was passiert ist. Hat EspCap auch mal so gemacht und alles war im grünen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. August 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG! ich hab entlich die lösung gefunden, wie das komische kurze flackern beim Start eines Flash video und beim Beenden auftritt weg geht. dabei war es so einfach! EINFACH hardwarebeschleunigung AUS SCHALTEN BEIM FLASH PLAYER LOL


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

Soll ich die Grafikkarte jetzt eigentlich einen Slot tiefer setzen? O: 
Weil wenn ich den rechner mal transportiere könnte die nicht vorhandene Klammer ja ein problem werden, aber wenn ich sie runtersetze ist halt etwas weniger platz zur wlan karte....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. September 2010)

wieso solltest du die Grafikkarte einen slot tiefer stecken? Oo


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Soll ich die Grafikkarte jetzt eigentlich einen Slot tiefer setzen? O:
> Weil wenn ich den rechner mal transportiere könnte die nicht vorhandene Klammer ja ein problem werden, aber wenn ich sie runtersetze ist halt etwas weniger platz zur wlan karte....



Wenn du ihn transportierst, dann trag ihn halt so dass das Mainboard liegt, dann passiert da auch nix. Ich für meinen Teil mach das immer so. Da kann man auch große Towerkühler wie den Mugen 2 drauflassen. Die Grafikkarte rutscht nicht raus, keine Angst.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2010)

So, grad das S8500 Wave von meinem Vater angemacht und so

Also hardwaremäßig ist auf jeden Fall geil...alles superflüssig und intuitiv, das Display sieht wahnsinnig gut aus etc.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

Is' heute nicht die ub0r coole Apple Pressekonferenz wo das 1qm² große I pad vorgestellt wird : * ?


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2010)

So ähnlich.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145712-der-applemac-laberthread/page__st__1080


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

Werd' morgen vermutlich ein paar bilder vom innenleben meines PCs' machen, also ich seh da keinen weg die kabel sauberer zu verlegen, um platz zu sparen.

& Ich bin ne frau! O:


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Soll ich die Grafikkarte jetzt eigentlich einen Slot tiefer setzen? O:
> Weil wenn ich den rechner mal transportiere könnte die nicht vorhandene Klammer ja ein problem werden, aber wenn ich sie runtersetze ist halt etwas weniger platz zur wlan karte....



Bau die Karte halt dann einfach raus, wenn du ihn transportieren musst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bevor du unten was reinsetzt, würde ich schauen, ob der Slot von der Anbindung her nicht beschnitten ist.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Bau die Karte halt dann einfach raus, wenn du ihn transportieren musst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm - ist aber immer so ne arbeit O: 
Inwiefern, beschnitten?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> mhm - ist aber immer so ne arbeit O:


LOL? das geht nicht mal 2 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2010)

Kabelsalat ftw <3


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL? das geht nicht mal 2 Minuten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt stell dir mal vor, wenn ich dann da bin wieder umbauen, dann wieder...DANN SINDS 8 MINUTEN MEINES LEBENS DIE IHR MIR GEKLAUT HABT


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2010)

Weniger Lanes! Oft haben Mainboards den zweiten Slot mit weniger Lanes angebunden. Aber gut, wahrscheinlich würde man bei aktuellen Grafikkarten auch bei 8 statt 16 Lanes nichts merken, da die Bandbreite eh viel zu groß ist.



Independent schrieb:


> iTunes ist ja mal die größte Scheiße die es gibt. Ich hab mir für mein Iphone "Der Pate 2" gezogen, das Handy an meinen Laptop angeschlossen, gesyncht und nun is alles weg.



Bestimmt wurde während des Synchronisierens erkannt, dass das Zielgerät nicht dem Hause Apple entstammt, worauf der Vorgang sofort abgebrochen und die Datei gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Nebola (1. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> jetzt stell dir mal vor, wenn ich dann da bin wieder umbauen, dann wieder...DANN SINDS 8 MINUTEN MEINES LEBENS DIE IHR MIR GEKLAUT HABT



Und jetzt rechne mal aus wie viele Minuten unnütze Schulstunden die klauen.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Hmm...ich weiss grad irgendwie nicht, ob ich auf der buffed handyapp bin oder ob sich das forum einfach der aufloesung vom wave angepasst hat. sieht aber auf jeden fall ganz okay aus, um etwas zu erkennen muss man halt ein wenig reinzoomen, was aber ueber multitouch ganz gut geht.
gefaellt aber auf jeden fall, das handy


----------



## Kaldreth (2. September 2010)

Es gibt ne Buffed APP für Android?


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Nee, ausserdem ist das bada und nicht Android

Hab nochmal geguckt, ist einfach nur das Lo-Fi-Forendesign für iScheiss und andere Smartphones


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2010)

_Man könnt ihr euch alle Neutral ausdrücken.._


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Wohl leider nicht...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Ich könnte mich neutral ausdrücken, aber das wär nicht halb so lustig <3


----------



## Shefanix (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wohl leider nicht...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Da du ja jetzt auch dein iPhone hast, heisst das, die sind jetzt in Deutschland auch einigermaßen gut verfügbar? :>


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Nope, ich glaube die Telekom hat immer noch 9 Wochen Wartezeit :/

Ich hab meins aus den UK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

meine Mutter kann morgen das HTC Desire abholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freut sich wie kleines kind lol. xD


----------



## Shefanix (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab meins aus den UK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UK wäre ein Problem, da muss man ja - soweit ich weiss - eigentlich immer mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Sowas haben weder meine Eltern noch ich <.<

Bin nämlich am Überlegen mein 5800XM zu verkaufen und mir nen 16GB iPhone zu kaufen :X


----------



## Shefanix (2. September 2010)

Blöder Doppelpost :X


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

Login Server down pfff


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bin nämlich am Überlegen mein 5800XM zu verkaufen und mir nen 16GB iPhone zu kaufen :X



Jopp, geht leider nur per Kreditkarte :/


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> UK wäre ein Problem, da muss man ja - soweit ich weiss - eigentlich immer mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Sowas haben weder meine Eltern noch ich <.<
> 
> Bin nämlich am Überlegen mein 5800XM zu verkaufen und mir nen 16GB iPhone zu kaufen :X



Hol dir doch lieber ein Galaxy S oder Wave. Kommt günstiger und ist von der Hardware her genauso gut. Beim Wave hat man nur keine Apps :/


----------



## Shefanix (2. September 2010)

Die Apps sind ja mit ein Grund für das iPhone. Darum will ich auch mein Nokia loswerden, da gibts es kaum welche für, und einige funktionieren auch garnicht erst :X


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da du ja jetzt auch dein iPhone hast, heisst das, die sind jetzt in Deutschland auch einigermaßen gut verfügbar? :>



Ungefähr so gut verfügbar die wie HD5870 im Oktober letzten Jahres. ;D


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Apps sind ja mit ein Grund für das iPhone. Darum will ich auch mein Nokia loswerden, da gibts es kaum welche für, und einige funktionieren auch garnicht erst :X



Naja, für Android gibt es inzwischen auch 100.000 Apps, also das ist nicht das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man könnt ihr euch alle Neutral ausdrücken.._



Seid ihr neuerdings alle dem Apple-Verteidigungsministerium beigetreten? Das wird ja echt schon langsam krankhaft bei euch. Wie soll sich jemand neutral ausdrücken, wenn er etwas scheiße findet? In dem Moment ist er nicht mehr neutral. Und ob jetzt jemand das Wort "schlecht", "scheiße" oder "kacke" benutzt, um seinen Unmut oder sein Nichtgefallen gegenüber was auch immer zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass ist doch völlig wumpe. Als ob hier auch nur ein Mensch im Forum wäre, der nicht schon 1000mal das Wort "scheiße" verwendet hätte. Man, man, man...


----------



## Shefanix (2. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, für Android gibt es inzwischen auch 100.000 Apps, also das ist nicht das Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann gut sein, fürs iPhone gibts aber mehrere Millionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mich sowieso noch entscheiden ob ich mir das vom Geld her leisten kann. Werd ich aber sehr warscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen erfahren, und dann schau ich mal weiter :X



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ungefähr so gut verfügbar die wie HD5870 im Oktober letzten Jahres. ;D


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Das sagt so einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, fürs iPhone gibts aber mehrere Millionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wieviele davon sind Apps, die die Welt nicht braucht und genau so viel Unterhaltung bieten, wie in der Nase zu bohren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, fürs iPhone gibts aber mehrere Millionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


225.000 meines Wissens...vielleicht auch 250.000, aber so viel ist nicht...und die Qualität der Apps bzw. das was du mit Android machen kannst ist eine ganz andere Dimension als die 220.000 Mistapps fürs iPhone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Muss mich sowieso noch entscheiden ob ich mir das vom Geld her leisten kann. Werd ich aber sehr warscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen erfahren, und dann schau ich mal weiter :X



Kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klos
Reg dich doch nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab sie getrollt, sie sind drauf angesprungen, das heißt Win für mich und Thema erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

Boah bitte sagt mir einer von euch wie diese Seite mit den vielen kleinen Flash Filmchen heißt... Nicht Newgrounds sondern dieses Zeugs wo man Random Button drückt und was random auftaucht FFS mir fällts nicht ein, ich verzweifle.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2010)

www.z0r.de ?


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 225.000 meines Wissens...vielleicht auch 250.000, aber so viel ist nicht...und die Qualität der Apps bzw. das was du mit Android machen kannst ist eine ganz andere Dimension als die 220.000 Mistapps fürs iPhone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jopp klar, iOS hat lauter Schrottapps. 
Ist ja nicht so wie bei Android, wo jeder reinstellen könnte was er will ohne dass überprüft wird, ob die App auch so läuft wie sie soll - da ist die Qualität wirklich immens höher.


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2010)

Die Überprüfung garantiert 2 Dinge: dass die App läuft und dass sie nicht gegen Apples Policen verstößt. Das garantiert noch lange nicht die Qualität der Apps. Viele sind schlicht nutzloser Quark. Wer braucht schon bspw. ne Parkscheiben-App? Da könnt ich mein Portemonnaie direkt aufs Dach legen, dann lässt der Dieb wenigstens mein Auto heil. :S

Aber ja, so nen Unsinn gibts in jedem AppStore.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Das mit dem Apps kann ich bestätigen, die meisten Iphone apps sind fun Apps die kaum nützlich sind.

EDIT: aber beim Android wird es wohl kaum anderes sein.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Aber ja, so nen Unsinn gibts in jedem AppStore.



Eben. Das ist bei Android genauso schlimm wenn nicht schlimmer.


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2010)

Sicherlich. Aber deshalb ist die App-Qualität im Apple Store dennoch nicht höher.
Wie dem auch sei. Ich find den Android Store eigentlich ganz ok und bevorzuge das System vor iOS. Ich bin einfach nicht gern eingeschränkt und werde nur ungern bevormundet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Aber deshalb ist die App-Qualität im Apple Store dennoch nicht höher.
> Wie dem auch sei. Ich find den Android Store eigentlich ganz ok und bevorzuge das System vor iOS. Ich bin einfach nicht gern eingeschränkt und werde nur ungern bevormundet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, nur kann man ja nicht direkt von Qualität reden. Klar, Mist Apps gibt immer und in jedem "App"-Store. Nur überprüft Apple halt das die auch funktionieren, auch wenn Sie Mist sind ^^, weil es gibt immer Leute die wollen solche Apps.

Also von Qualität kann man imo nur reden, im Sinne von, dass die auch Funktionieren, was bei anderen Plattformen ja nicht allzu gegeben ist.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Ich möchte eure Diskussion, rund um Obst und Gemüse ja nur ungern stören, aber ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, vom Kabelsalat.

Musste' leider die schlechte Kamera nehmen die hier rumgammelte, weil der autofokus meiner kamera da unten irgendwie absolut spinnt oo


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> www.z0r.de ?



Ich habs einfach nur vergessen und es lag mir auf der Zunge... Gott ist so ein Gefühl eklig <.<


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich möchte eure Diskussion, rund um Obst und Gemüse ja nur ungern stören



Warum machst dus dann ?


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Warum machst dus dann ?



Nebola, warum zittierst du mich überhaupt? : /


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja, nur kann man ja nicht direkt von Qualität reden. Klar, Mist Apps gibt immer und in jedem "App"-Store. Nur überprüft Apple halt das die auch funktionieren, auch wenn Sie Mist sind ^^, weil es gibt immer Leute die wollen solche Apps.
> 
> Also von Qualität kann man imo nur reden, im Sinne von, dass die auch Funktionieren, was bei anderen Plattformen ja nicht allzu gegeben ist.



Naja ich denk das nimmt sich nicht viel, denn Apps die nicht laufen verschwinden bei Android recht schnell aus dem Blick. Vor allem wegen dem Bewertungssystem und daraus folgend sinkenden Downloadzahlen. Wer mit den Android Apps Geld verdienen will, ähnlich wie im Apple Store, muss eh dafür sorgen dass das Ding läuft.


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> meine Mutter kann morgen das HTC Desire abholen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werds morgen oder übermorgen holen, je nachdem wann ich aus der Arbeit heimkomme.




EspCap schrieb:


> Eben. Das ist bei Android genauso schlimm wenn nicht schlimmer.


Der Android-Market hat den Vorteil, dass er frei ist und somit niemand eine App verbieten kann, wie z.B. einen WLAN-Scanner den mir Apple einfach runtergelöscht hat. Andererseits besteht ohne Kontrolle die Gefahr, dass böse Menschen so ihre Malware verbreiten, was auch immer mehr kommen wird; und genau das stört mich eigtl. am meisten.
Btw. ist Battle.net down?


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Apple überpüft in erster Linie mal, ob sie die App auch wollen. Kontrolle > All bei Apple. Nicht umsonst haben sie ne Klage am Arsch.


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Apple überpüft in erster Linie mal, ob sie die App auch wollen. Kontrolle > All bei Apple. Nicht umsonst haben sie ne Klage am Arsch.



Naja klar das sie das machen, würde ich auch nicht bestreiten, aber schädliche Apps kommen so gar nicht erst in den Umlauf.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja klar das sie das machen, würde ich auch nicht bestreiten, aber schädliche Apps kommen so gar nicht erst in den Umlauf.



Das ist der Vorteil, ja. Aber willst du nen Polizeistaat, nur des Vorteils wegen, Abends nicht überfallen werden zu können? Ich nicht!


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil, ja. Aber willst du nen Polizeistaat, nur des Vorteils wegen, Abends nicht überfallen werden zu können? Ich nicht!



Ne deswegen hol ich mir ja ein Android weil ich selber auf mich aufpassen kann...aber was macht Omi alleine in einer dunklen Gasse? =D


----------



## Vaishyana (2. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage... ist es wirklich ein so dramatischer Unterschied mit einem UMTS Stick von einer durchschnittlichen Latenz von 290ms auf 60ms zu kommen nur in den man diesen etwas mit Allufolie abdeckt?


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... ist es wirklich ein so dramatischer Unterschied mit einem UMTS Stick von einer durchschnittlichen Latenz von 290ms auf 60ms zu kommen nur in den man diesen etwas mit Allufolie abdeckt?


warum solltest du einen UMTS Stick mit alufolie abdecken?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil, ja. Aber willst du nen Polizeistaat, nur des Vorteils wegen, Abends nicht überfallen werden zu können? Ich nicht!


Wir leben ja schon alle in einem überwachungstaat würde mich nicht wundern wenn wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren Polizeistaat haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. September 2010)

Ein Freund schrieb mich gerade an er ist somit auf eine deutlich niedrigere Latenz gekommen und kann somit einißgermaßen gut surfen. Wäre natürlich was für mein Laptop unterwegs, wenn es kein Zufall sein soll.


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> einen WLAN-Scanner den mir Apple einfach runtergelöscht hat.



Falsch - bei Apple gibt es das nicht. Wenn die App warum auch immer gelöscht wurde, kannst du sie nicht nochmal laden, klar. Aber Remote-löschen gibts nur bei Android. Ich hab meine WLAN-Scanner Apps immer noch und konnte sie auch ohne Probleme auf dem iPhone 4 installieren.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nebola, warum zittierst du mich überhaupt? : /


Weil ichs kann ?
Und weil ich zu oft auf "Sie ignorieren Beiträge dieses Mitglieds: Trotzdem Anzeigen ?" klicke.




Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja ich denk das nimmt sich nicht viel, denn Apps die nicht laufen verschwinden bei Android recht schnell aus dem Blick. Vor allem wegen dem Bewertungssystem und daraus folgend sinkenden Downloadzahlen. Wer mit den Android Apps Geld verdienen will, ähnlich wie im Apple Store, muss eh dafür sorgen dass das Ding läuft.


Gut, aber nen Rating System wird es denke ich mal in jedem "App"-Store geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Falsch - bei Apple gibt es das nicht. Wenn die App warum auch immer gelöscht wurde, kannst du sie nicht nochmal laden, klar. Aber Remote-löschen gibts nur bei Android. Ich hab meine WLAN-Scanner Apps immer noch und konnte sie auch ohne Probleme auf dem iPhone 4 installieren.



Naja ob sie jetzt remote löschen oder beim Syncen mit Itunes macht ja auch keinen Unterschied, besonders wurde ich nicht darauf hingwiesen sondern musste Apple anschreiben. Und statt 2,49€ bekomm ich ein Gratislieder für 99c


----------



## WeriTis (2. September 2010)

Also, ich flame ja auch gerne. Aber ich flame wenigstens inhaltlich und mit bitterböser Polemik zielgenau ins Mark. Lasst also doch mal diese miese, latente Kabbelei @Nebola und @Celiné, oder macht euren eigenen Thread auf :>

Ich glaub ja, ihr liebt euch eh heimlich...


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2010)

Bei mir sind die Apps auch beim syncen nicht verschwunden... dazu müsste man sie schon manuell löschen.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Also, ich flame ja auch gerne. Aber ich flame wenigstens inhaltlich und mit bitterböser Polemik zielgenau ins Mark. Lasst also doch mal diese miese, latente Kabbelei @Nebola und @Celiné, oder macht euren eigenen Thread auf :>
> 
> Ich glaub ja, ihr liebt euch eh heimlich...



Ja, und rum trollen kannst du auch wo anders.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Weil ichs kann ?
> Und weil ich zu oft auf "Sie ignorieren Beiträge dieses Mitglieds: Trotzdem Anzeigen ?" klicke.



Oh - hatte die Funktion ja ganz vergessen, dann muss ich mir Posts' von dir glücklicherweiße nicht mehr durchlesen, kam ja eh nie was bei rum.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> kam ja eh nie was bei rum.



Na das kam ja von der/dem/das richtigem. Da musste ich jetzt echt schmunzeln. Danke.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> der/dem/das






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Independent (2. September 2010)

*Popcorn holt* 

Reibt euch bitte vorher mit Öl ein.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Hey, Independent: Ist das wirklich ein Bild von dir in deinem Profil? Wenn ja, dann muss ich sagen, du siehst leider deutlich älter aus, als 24. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht böse sein. Selbiges traff damals auch auf mich zu. Es hat sich aber mit zunehmenden Alter wieder kompensiert. Jetzt sehe ich aus wie 32 und bin es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn wir gerade bei Bildern sind: @mmeCeliné...wenn du das auf dem Bild in deinem Profil bist, dann muss ich dir echt mein Kompliment aussprechen. Dein seitliches Profil ist allerliebst!

*
*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Klose ist ein Opa.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. September 2010)

Toll, und ich werde auf mindestens 20 eingeschätzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hallejuja, nach 3 Tagen hat das Forum mal den Profilbildwechsel bemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2010)

Ich seh mit meinen 20 deutlich älter aus, sah ich aber schon fast immer. Naja hab schon n paar anständige Geheimratsecken, das in Kombination mit meinem typischen 3 Tage Bart.... :S

Edit: @Erz Wenn ich das Bild so sehe würde ich eher sagen du siehst deinem Alter entsprechend aus. Älter auf keinen Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Warte mal Miroslav Klose ist doch auch 32 Jahre alt, sag mir net das der Klose der Klose ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Hey, für mein Alter sehe ich topfit aus. Würde das gerne mit einem Bild unter Beweis stellen, aber ich bleibe im Internet lieber anonym. Aber eines sei dir gesagt: Sam Fischer würde aufgrund meiner körperlichen Fitness vor Neid erblassen.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Edit: @Erz Wenn ich das Bild so sehe würde ich eher sagen du siehst deinem Alter entsprechend aus. Älter auf keinen Fall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh mal mit Ihm Ts. Als wenn er seit 12 Kettenraucher wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ok so auch nicht, aber er hat schon ne Tiefe Stimme im Ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2010)

Ich seh denke ich mal genauso alt aus wie ich bin(jedenfalls schätzen mich die Leute auf 19-20), dafür verwechseln mich die Leute gerne mit einem Ausländer:
Polizeikontrolle-->"Guten Tag, sprechen sie deutsch?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. September 2010)

@Kyragan.
Jau. Das sag ich ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin aber auch immer frisch rasiert und .. ich hab ne ziemlich tiefe Stimme. :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich seh denke ich mal genauso alt aus wie ich bin(jedenfalls schätzen mich die Leute auf 19-20), dafür verwechseln mich die Leute gerne mit einem Ausländer:
> Polizeikontrolle-->"Guten Tag, sprechen sie deutsch?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, aber wenn man annimmt, jemand spricht kein deutsch, fragt man doch net auf deutsch, ob er deutsch spricht ^^

Aber ich werde immer zu alt eingeschätzt, so 19 ca. Aber ich bin mit 17 um die 1,92m groß (genau wie EspCap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und man hält mich für älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> 1,92m groß


Oo gib mir was ab ich bin nur 1,70 gross. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Gut, aber wenn man annimmt, jemand spricht kein deutsch, fragt man doch net auf deutsch, ob er deutsch spricht ^^
> 
> Aber ich werde immer zu alt eingeschätzt, so 19 ca. Aber ich bin mit 17 um die 1,92m groß (genau wie EspCap
> 
> ...



Mit welcher Sprache sollten sie es beispielsweise probieren, wenn sie nur deutsch sprechen?^^


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Na, z.B. auf englisch.

Aber am Ende ist es eh egal ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Na, z.B. auf englisch.



"Hello you Speak German?" 

Wie bitte? reden sie doch deutsch! xD


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Ja, aber wir reden hier ja von Polizisten! Die lernen das vielleicht in der Ausbildung, aber danach arbeiten sie ja nichts mehr. Deswegen ist das irgendwann alles wieder weg. Sogar mit dem Schreiben tut sich der schon etwas ältere Polizist oftmals schwer. Deswegen bietet der Staat auch nur vorausgefüllte Strafzettel an, die der Polizist verteilen kann. Er selbst hat nur noch die zu zahlende Summe zu ergänzen. Auf diese Weise wird sichergestellt, dass der Polizist zu keiner Zeit überfordert wird. Der Beruf soll ja auch weiterhin für soziale Problemfälle attraktiv bleiben. Irgendwie musst du die ja von der Strasse holen.


----------



## Independent (2. September 2010)

@Klos    Sorry, mein Bild im Profil ist nur Platzhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um genau zu sein, es ist der Schauspieler Alex Winter aus "Bill und Ted"*g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

Ich dachte dafür wäre die Bundeswehr da?


----------



## Erz1 (2. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Geh mal mit Ihm Ts. Als wenn er seit 12 Kettenraucher wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ej. Immer werde ich gleich als Raucher abgestempelt ; ist richtig schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> @Klos Sorry, mein Bild im Profil ist nur Platzhalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit 24 Jahren wäre da die Zeit nicht gerade freundlich mit dir umgegangen. Denn den Typ da würde ich auf mindestens knapp 40 schätzen.


----------



## Shefanix (2. September 2010)

Ich werd irgendwie auch meistens auf ~20 eingeschätzt, bin aber erst 17. Und im TS habe ich das selbe Problem wie Erzi, ich werd ziemlich oft als Raucher oder ähnlichem abgestempelt wegen meiner Stimme :X

Bild gibts nicht, Anonymität und ich seh ziemlich unrasiert aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ej. Immer werde ich gleich als Raucher abgestempelt ; ist richtig schlimm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber du hast schon ne tiefe Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asYqFXExWAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2010)

Zum Topic der letzten Seite: "wtf is this faggotry?!"
Leute warum unterhaltet ihr euch darüber, wie alt der oder die oder was auch immer aussieht oder sich anhört? Wir sind ein gottverdammtes Forum, da sind die Eigenschaften körperlicher und charakterlicher Art eh irrelevant. Verallgemeinert kann man eh sagen, dass die Leute ab 23 mittelgroß und schmächtig sind, während die jüngeren Leute Bohnenstangen sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Um mal auf das Topic mit den Apps der verschiedenen Betriebssysteme zurückzukommen:
Das iPhone ist ein iPhone, da ändert keine App etwas dran, wie auch immer "doll" sie für unsere geliebten Szenekiddies ist.
Bei Android gibt es einen schönen Spruch: "Ohne Community ist Android ein nichts. Android fängt erst mit der Community an zu leben"

Fakt ist eben, dass man selbst mit Jailbreak beim iPhone nur begrenzt in die Systemik eingreifen kann. Bei Android ist es dagegen eben so, dass man das OS wirklich auf ungeahnte Weise verändern kann. Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen iOS, das aufgrund der Zensur vonseiten Apple nichts mehr mit dem Geist des Internets zu tun hat, und Android, das sich Freeware auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat und eine dementsprechend hochqualitative, innovative Moddingcommunity hat.
Und an die Apple-Fanbois (die sich ja in all den Zeiten meiner fast konsequenten Abwesenheit massiv vermehrt haben): Bitte erzählt mir jetzt nicht von wegen "Apple zensiert nicht" oder "Apple hat nichts gegen Innovation". Apples Appstore ist genau wie Steam von Valve: Eine Festlegung auf klassische "Werte" bei Computerspielen, die auf den höchstmöglichen Profit setzt und daher Innovation beschneidet. Punkt.


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zum Topic der letzten Seite: "wtf is this faggotry?!"
> Leute warum unterhaltet ihr euch darüber, wie alt der oder die oder was auch immer aussieht oder sich anhört? Wir sind ein gottverdammtes Forum, da sind die Eigenschaften körperlicher und charakterlicher Art eh irrelevant. Verallgemeinert kann man eh sagen, dass die Leute ab 23 mittelgroß und schmächtig sind, während die jüngeren Leute Bohnenstangen sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


_
Geh ins Gott & die Welt Forum , schreib wieder deine ellenlangen Texte zu irgendwelchen unwichtigen Themen die hier mit 13jährigen diskutiert werden und halt uns nich immer irgendwelche Voträge was wir sind und was wir zu tun haben..mein Gott.._


----------



## EspCap (3. September 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bei Android gibt es einen schönen Spruch: "Ohne Community ist Android ein nichts. Android fängt erst mit der Community an zu leben"[/font]




Ohne die riesige Entwicklercommunity würde bei iOS auch nichts laufen. Aber ok, ich verstehe schon - Android bringt den Weltfrieden. 

Wieso müssen Android User eigentlich laufend Apple-Hater sein? Ich hab doch auch nichts gegen Android. Im Gegenteil, ich finde durchaus dass es ein tolles und innovatives OS ist. 

Ich dachte eigentlich aus dem 'Ich hab X, deswegen is Y plööööd'-Alter wären wir alle raus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wenn wir gerade bei Bildern sind: @mmeCeliné...wenn du das auf dem Bild in deinem Profil bist, dann muss ich dir echt mein Kompliment aussprechen. Dein seitliches Profil ist allerliebst!
> 
> *
> *



Ich werde es meinem seitlichen Profil ausrichten!


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Geh ins Gott & die Welt Forum , schreib wieder deine ellenlangen Texte zu irgendwelchen unwichtigen Themen die hier mit 13jährigen diskutiert werden und halt uns nich immer irgendwelche Voträge was wir sind und was wir zu tun haben..mein Gott.._



"Entschuldigung", dass ich in der "Technik-Ecke zum Plaudern" von Gesprächen über "Technik" ausgehe.

Ansonsten enthalte ich mich jeglichen Kommentares über die Wichtigkeit von Themen.



> Ohne die riesige Entwicklercommunity würde bei iOS auch nichts laufen. Aber ok, ich verstehe schon - Android bringt den Weltfrieden.
> 
> Wieso müssen Android User eigentlich laufend Apple-Hater sein? Ich hab doch auch nichts gegen Android. Im Gegenteil, ich finde durchaus dass es ein tolles und innovatives OS ist.
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich aus dem 'Ich hab X, deswegen is Y plööööd'-Alter wären wir alle raus.


Ich bin weder Android-User, noch Apple-Hater. Alles was ich bin, ist ein Gegner von Fanboi-Gehabe. Das kann ich weder bei Apple-Usern ab, noch bei Android-Usern. Bei Android-Usern, weil sich ihre gesamte Identität darauf zu beschränken scheint, dass man versucht, sich von Apple abzugrenzen bzw. sich zu profilieren. Was mich bei Apple-Fanbois stört ist, dass anscheinend alle Mitglieder dieser Gattung 
1. Apple als das Nonplusultra auf allermindestens 2 ausgewählten Märkten ansehen, nämlich auf denen der Smartphones und mp3-Player. 
2. jegliche Kritik oder auch nur jede Konkurrenz gegen Apple-Produkte als eine Form von Gotteslästerung ansehen und sobald sie etwas in diese Richtung entdecken einen, entschuldigt die Formulierung, Blizzard von Scheiße auf den Urheber loslassen, wie man ihn sonst nur von der Diskussion Christen vs. Atheisten kennt. 
Bewertet das wie ihr wollt, aber womit die Diskussion über die Appmenge und Appqualität auch nur angefangen hat, habe ich nichts weiter getan als Shefa, über dessen finanzielle Engpässe bzgl. Handys wir eigentlich alle seit dem Akt bescheid wissen, den der Kauf seines 5800XM darstellte, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es als Alternative zum iPhone auch gleichwertige Alternativen anderer Hersteller gibt, die man zu nicht einmal der Hälfte des Preises des iPhones erwerben kann. Danke.


----------



## EspCap (3. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lo-Fi-Forendesign für iScheiss und andere Smartphones





Falathrim schrieb:


> 220.000 Mistapps fürs iPhone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und jetzt zeig mir ein Gerät für < 300 Euro ('nicht einmal die Hälfte'), dass das gleiche kann wie ein iPhone. Und komm mir nicht mit dem Wave, für bada gibt es kaum Apps.


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und jetzt zeig mir ein Gerät für < 300 Euro ('nicht einmal die Hälfte'), dass das gleiche kann wie ein iPhone. Und komm mir nicht mit dem Wave, für bada gibt es kaum Apps.


Ich hab gesagt dass es 225-250k Apps fürs iPhone gibt. 5-30k gute Apps sind mehr als jeder verdammte iPhone-User in seinem ganzen gottverdammten Leben installieren kann. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es bei Android nicht anders ist, alles was ich sage ist, dass Android für Technik-Enthusiasten (und als solche sehe ich die Menschen in dieser Diskussion an) deutlich mehr bietet (Nur mal den Stichpunkt, dass man über rootkits sozusagen ins "BIOS" kann, den Prozessor etc. undervolten kann und dann undervolted OC betreiben kann - und dadurch die Akkulaufzeit massiv optimieren)...und nicht nur für die...alleine dass es wirkliche "customized OS" gibt, ist im Vergleich zum iPhone schon ein deutlicher Vorteil. imho. 

Wie hoch ist der Preis für ein iPhone 4 16GB ohne Branding, Simlock und Vertrag?
Meines Wissens ist das (direkt in D erhätltlich) deutlich mehr als 600 Euro, das geht eher in Richtung der 1000€. Ein Samsung Galaxy S bekommst du für ~450€ mit einer Lieferzeit von 2-5 Tagen


----------



## EspCap (3. September 2010)

Man muss ja nicht von den überteuerten Preisen in DE ausgehen. 

Ich frage mich wer sein Handy OC/UCen will, aber gut. Für ein bisschen mehr/weniger Akkulaufzeit und weniger/mehr Leistung würde ich meine Garantie nicht über Bord werfen...
Jedem das seine.

Das 'customized OS' ist eine tolle Sache, allerdings nur solange bis man mehrere Monate bangen muss ob/wann der Hersteller des Geräts vielleicht die neuste OS-Version dafür rausbringt.


----------



## Falathrim (3. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht von den überteuerten Preisen in DE ausgehen.


Ich glaub das sind die Beratergene in mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh immer von der komfortabelsten Lösung für den Nutzer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. der naheliegendsten. Dass ein iPhone in US nicht so viel kostet wie in DE ist zwar vonseiten des Verbraucherschutzes eine Frechheit, aber nicht zu ändern.



> Ich frage mich wer sein Handy OC/UCen will, aber gut. Für ein bisschen mehr/weniger Akkulaufzeit und weniger/mehr Leistung würde ich meine Garantie nicht über Bord werfen...
> Jedem das seine.


naja...was heißt ein bischen? Berichte sprechen von 4-5 Tagen längerer Akkulaufzeit. Und wie gesagt, ich gehe in diesem Punkt von Enthusiasten aus. Und Undervolten ist ja selten schlecht für die Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Das '





> customized OS' ist eine tolle Sache, allerdings nur solange bis man mehrere Monate bangen muss ob/wann der Hersteller des Geräts vielleicht die neuste OS-Version dafür rausbringt.


Muss man das mit einem Jailbreak nicht auch?

Naja, wie auch immer, mir gefällt die Diskussion zwar, aber ich muss morgen auch noch irgendwann aufstehen. Also gute Nacht und so. Und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenn das Gefühl etwas neues zu haben, und in Begeisterung versetzt einen ein eiFön genausosehr wie jedes andere Hightech-Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Muss man das mit einem Jailbreak nicht auch?
> 
> Naja, wie auch immer, mir gefällt die Diskussion zwar, aber ich muss morgen auch noch irgendwann aufstehen. Also gute Nacht und so. Und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug
> 
> ...




Naja, der Jailbreak ist Apple genauso egal wie Google das rooten. Nur hat man bei Android das Problem auch mit einem ungerooteten Gerät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

Och mann! Jetzt gab es gestern Abend eine Android vs. Iphone Diskussion und ich war nicht dabei ;(. 

Jedes App, welches mir bei Freunden auf dem Iphone gefallen hat, hab ich auch im Android Market gefunden. Meiner Meinung nach war der einzige Schwachpunkt von Android Handys vs. Iphone die Anzahl der Apps. Aber mittlerweile hat Android dort deutlich aufgeholt. 

Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man mit Android Handys im Vergleich zu den Iphones bessere oder gleichwertige Hardware mit einem besseren Betriebsystem und für weniger Geld. Nur beim Style bzw. Angebfaktor stinken andere Telefone natürlich ab!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1009/77679.html

Google Chrome 6 ist fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.golem.de/1009/77679.html
> 
> Google Chrome 6 ist fertig.
> 
> ...



Sry für doppelpost.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.golem.de/1009/77679.html
> 
> Google Chrome 6 ist fertig.
> 
> ...



Ach sag mal Sam du weißt nicht zufällig wie viel Bier mit in die Schweiz nehmen darf?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

ich glaub das kann dir weiterhelfen http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/essen_trinken/00357/index.html?lang=de


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

2 Liter frei ist ja nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber 0,25 SFR pro Liter geht ja auch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Er kann auch einfach in den Nächsten Coop gehen, und dort feine Feldschlösschen kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Er kann auch einfach in den Nächsten Coop gehen, und dort feine Feldschlösschen kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich wurde explizit darum gebeten leckeres deutsches Bier mit zu bringen...


----------



## Niranda (3. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> O: Na wat' denn jetzt Pwm oder nicht pwm...
> 
> 
> & Ja, ich glaube zu wissen das celiné dich mag



PWM...

ich dich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (3. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Och mann! Jetzt gab es gestern Abend eine Android vs. Iphone Diskussion und ich war nicht dabei ;(.
> 
> Jedes App, welches mir bei Freunden auf dem Iphone gefallen hat, hab ich auch im Android Market gefunden. Meiner Meinung nach war der einzige Schwachpunkt von Android Handys vs. Iphone die Anzahl der Apps. Aber mittlerweile hat Android dort deutlich aufgeholt.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man mit Android Handys im Vergleich zu den Iphones bessere oder gleichwertige Hardware mit einem besseren Betriebsystem und für weniger Geld. Nur beim Style bzw. Angebfaktor stinken andere Telefone natürlich ab!



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Hardware, alsauch die Software bei Apple aus einer Hand kommen, ist eine höhere Funktionalität gewährleistet, als es zum Beispiel bei Android Modellen der Fall ist. Bessere Hardware? Das halte ich für ein übles Gerücht, oder was meinst du, wie es HTC und Konsorten schaffen, "Gleichwertiges" zu einem Bruchteil des Preises eines iPhones anzubieten? Ich kann es dir sagen: die Hardware für das iPhone wird komplett neu entwickelt und kommt ausschließlich in Apple-Modellen vor - HTC usw. verwenden 08/15-Hardware von der Stange die weitaus geringeren Qualitätsanforderungen unterliegen.

Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, jedoch sehe ich persönlich mehr Vorteile bei Apple, als sonst wo.


----------



## Shefanix (3. September 2010)

Ist das hier der Laden für die AndroidApps? http://www.android.com/market/#app=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer
Wenn ja, irgendwie finde ich die Seite irgendwie ein wenig "unübersichtlich". Scheinen aber auch bei weitem nicht alle Apps zu stehen. Die, die ich mir grade mal angeschaut habe sehen auch schon gut aus, besonders bei den Themes war einiges nettes dabei :O

Naja, das mit dem Handy wird warscheinlich sowieso erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Kommen demnächst noch ein paar andere Dinge auf mich zu die bezahlt werden müssen (Führerschein + Auto) :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Ich frag mich langsam wie so jeder 18 Jähriger Führerschein und auto braucht? Oo ich bin bald 19 und hab weder das eine noch das andere...


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

dann wirds Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. September 2010)

2 Gründe:

1. Die Bus und Bahnverbindungen sind hier in der Gegend nicht grade "vorteilhaft". Also es fahren meist zu ziemlich ungünstigen Zeiten die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.
2. Entlastung meiner Eltern, und von meinem Bruder die mich immer durch die Gegend fahren müssen wenn ich irgendwo hin will. 

So einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 1. Die Bus und Bahnverbindungen sind hier in der Gegend nicht grade "vorteilhaft". Also es fahren meist zu ziemlich ungünstigen Zeiten die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.


Ok alles klar, das Problem hab ich nicht hab alle 15 Minuten ZUG in die Stadt und alle 30 Minute Direkter der in 10-12 Minuten dort ist.






muehe schrieb:


> dann wirds Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wie so? will kein Auto weil ich im Moment keins brauche, also brauch ich auch kein Führerschein. 


EDIT: LOL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommt immer wenn ich Topics im wow Forum öffnen will.


----------



## muehe (3. September 2010)

> und wie so? will kein Auto weil ich im Moment keins brauche, also brauch ich auch kein Führerschein.



war Spass 

aber wenn du das Geld hast würde ich den Führerschein schonmal machen ist doch besser wenn man ab und zu mal mit Elterns Auto fahren kann/darf auch wenn sie evtl. dabei sind und die Probezeit läuft schon runter wenns sowas gibt in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versicherung kann günstiger werden solltest du dann dein Auto bekommen weil du kein Führerscheinneuling mehr bist


hatte hier letztens von Avast Meldungen wegen Escaps Avatar


----------



## Nebola (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ok alles klar, das Problem hab ich nicht hab alle 15 Minuten ZUG in die Stadt und alle 30 Minute Direkter der in 10-12 Minuten dort ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin 17, hab nen Führerschein, bzw die Erlaubnis da (noch 2 Monate bis richtigen) aber halt kein Auto, wozu auch, fahre eh kein Auto, also kann ich ja auch noch nicht alleine, und zur Schule sind ca. 7 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding warnt die vor der überragenden Dummheit in dem WoW Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2010)

Kurze Frage...

Ich hab jetzt... eh notdürftig meine XBox 360 übern PC per Netzwerkbrücke ins Internet gekriegt...
Problem ist allerdings wenn ich die XBox ausmache, geht mir die I-Net Verbindung auch für den PC flöten...
Weiß da einer vielleicht Rat?


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2010)

Mein GData hat auch angeschlagen, irgendeine gamona sig is schuld...


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Ich schäme mich dafür, dass meine Xbox jetzt per Scat anschluss an meinem tv angeschlossen ist : /
Und dafür das ich einen song nicht von meinem ipod runterbekomme


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Ich dachte du hast HDMI Anschluss am Monitor? wo liegt denn das Problem? Oo


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast HDMI Anschluss am Monitor? wo liegt denn das Problem? Oo



Einmal HDMI, darüber kommt der PC, weil ich ebend kein DVI habe


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Kauf dir halt HDMI Switcher für 30€ mein Gott. Oo http://www.amazon.de/Vivanco-Umschalter-3auf1-automatic-max-1080p/dp/B001D635YS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1283526590&sr=8-4


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt HDMI Switcher für 30€ mein Gott. Oo http://www.amazon.de...83526590&sr=8-4



30 Euronen, für 'nen Switch finde ich, zurzeit mehr als happig, naja früher oder später werd ich mir wohl einen zulegen müssen


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Du hast an deiner Graka kein DVI?


----------



## Rethelion (3. September 2010)

Schade doch kein HTC Desire bekommen....hatten es zwar auf Lager und für mich reserviert, aber sie wollten mir keinen Active Business Vertrag austellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. September 2010)

Uih, da wurden glatt 2 Posts von mir gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Doch nicht, nur falschen Thread erwischt beim Posten :O


----------



## Soramac (3. September 2010)

Weiß jemand was fuer ein iPod Celine benutzt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2010)

Okay ganz wichtig...

Woran kann es liegen, dass der Router NUR eine Verbindung aufbaut, wenn gleichzeitig ein Telefongespräch geführt wird obwohl es kurz zuvor noch Prima funktionierte?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Schade doch kein HTC Desire bekommen....hatten es zwar auf Lager und für mich reserviert, aber sie wollten mir keinen Active Business Vertrag austellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja meine Mutter hat es, kann es aber nicht benutzen.

Swisscom Shop

"Bla bla bla bla"

"ich würde ihnen Empfehle eine neue SIM karte zunehmen, weil die schon Ziemlich halt ist (2004)" ok kein Problem... 

Zuhause angekommen, macht man Handy auf Kopiert die Kontakte, Downaloded Updates, so ich rufe mal test weise auf mein Handy an. 
Schaue auf mein Iphone "WTF, das bild meiner mutter kommt net, und wird eine falsche Nummer angezeigt" rufe noch mal an das Gleich Problem, TOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.
Ruf der Swisscom Hotline an... 
das Fazit war die Schöne Tussi ja die war sehr sexy, und ich hätte sie fast nach ihrer Nummer gefragt! sie war ein Lehrling.... *hust*
die hat was falsch gemacht so haben wir Fälschlicher weise eine SIM karte mit einer Nummer von einem Anderen kunden bekommen. Oo 

So nun kann meine Mutter morgen nach der Arbeit wieder in den Swisscom Shop rennen und hat morgen den Ganzen TAG kein Handy. 
und da meine mutter so zu sagen nur auf dem Handy reichbar ist, ist das nicht nur fürs Private Schlimm sonder auch Business Mässig.


----------



## Nebola (3. September 2010)

Klingt wie nen Partner der Telekom.


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du hast an deiner Graka kein DVI?



An der Grafikkarte schon, aber kein Eingang am Monitor : /



Soramac schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was fuer ein iPod Celine benutzt?



Ipod touch 32GB


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2010)

Hab mir Diablo II gekauft und Lord of Destruction. Die neuen CD's sehen mal cool aus (:

Richtig dunkel und die Schriften im dunkel rot. Leider immer noch 3 CD's und keine DVD, aber schaut genial aus.

Der neue Patch spricht mich auch ganz gut, werde es dann mal spielen , sobald die Installation fertig!


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hatte hier letztens von Avast Meldungen wegen Escaps Avatar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die hab ich immer noch, aber momentan nur von google, nicht mehr von Avast.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hab mir Diablo II gekauft und Lord of Destruction. Die neuen CD's sehen mal cool aus (:
> 
> Richtig dunkel und die Schriften im dunkel rot. Leider immer noch 3 CD's und keine DVD, aber schaut genial aus.
> 
> Der neue Patch spricht mich auch ganz gut, werde es dann mal spielen , sobald die Installation fertig!



du solltest den Client bei Blizzard bzw. übers battle.net runterladen sonst muss immer die Game CD eingelegt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs letztens auch mal wieder installiert aber macht irgendwie kein Spass mehr und auch bei 800x600 bekommt man Augenkrebs


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die hab ich immer noch, aber momentan nur von google, nicht mehr von Avast.



Ich auch, Chrome sagt mir immer wenn ich in den Thread hier will, das dort was mit Maleware wäre o_O


----------



## Kyragan (4. September 2010)

FF 4 Beta @OS X = no problemo.
Safari 5 @ OS X = no problemo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2010)

Chrome 6 @Suse = no problema también.


----------



## Kyragan (4. September 2010)

EspCap, comó estas?


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> du solltest den Client bei Blizzard bzw. übers battle.net runterladen sonst muss immer die Game CD eingelegt sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es macht Spaß... und wegen Grafikeinstellung: http://www.svenswrapper.de/downloads.html verbessert die Performance da simuliertes Glide.
Wegen Auflösung: http://www.patches-scrolls.de/diablo2.php#umrp


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

nachher mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2010)

Beim Glide Emulator kann man auch die Auflösung hochstellen, glaub min. bis 1640 oder 1920, aufjedenfall laggts nicht mehr rum wenn 2 Necros mit 50 Skeletten rumlaufen xD


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

hoffentlich erkennt man bei höherer Auflösung die Drops besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nervt ab und zu bei Andariel und Pindel


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> EspCap, comó estas?



Bien, [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]¡[/font]gracias! Y tú? No sabía que hablas español 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (4. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> du solltest den Client bei Blizzard bzw. übers battle.net runterladen sonst muss immer die Game CD eingelegt sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt doch gar nicht. Wenn du die *.mpq Dateien etc ins entsprechende (D2/LoD) Verzeichnis kopiert hast, konntest du schon seit nem Jahr oder so ohne CD spielen.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

möglich habs letztens normal über CD installiert und hab mich nur gewundert aber auch nicht gross weiter informiert hab dann halt Client im Bnet gezogen


----------



## Kyragan (4. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bien, [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]¡[/font]gracias! Y tú? No sabía que hablas español
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal, [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]¡[/font]gracias! 


(Drecks erkältung... würde mich ja gern nochn bisschen mit dir auf spanisch unterhalten, aber nach grad mal 4h spanisch sind meine möglichkeiten dahingehend etwas begrenzt :x )


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

shit mein Click n Load spckt rum vom JDownloader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mal Backup machen und auf Fehlersuche gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ich auch, Chrome sagt mir immer wenn ich in den Thread hier will, das dort was mit Maleware wäre o_O



Mir auch und so bald ich drin bin schreit schon GDATA!


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

kann aber nicht dramatisch sein 

momentan am XP System mit AntiVir und OnlineArmor da meckert nix und System ist 100%ig sauber


----------



## Rethelion (4. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kann aber nicht dramatisch sein
> 
> momentan am XP System mit AntiVir und OnlineArmor da meckert nix und System ist 100%ig sauber



Evtl. ein Fehlalarm von Avast; fragt sich nur warum Google die Seite als schädlich markiert hat.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

ka woher die ihre "Infos" bekommen aber denke auch mal Fehlalarm evtl. irgendwas verhaltensbasiertes oder BlackListing


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mal, [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]¡[/font]gracias!
> 
> 
> (Drecks erkältung... würde mich ja gern nochn bisschen mit dir auf spanisch unterhalten, aber nach grad mal 4h spanisch sind meine möglichkeiten dahingehend etwas begrenzt :x )



Meine sind auch nach 3 Jahren eher begrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

EspCap verbreitet Malware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. September 2010)

Bei mir schreit sogar Kasperky irgendwie immer rum. Langsam ist es ein wenig nervig :X


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2010)

hi all 
ne frage hab budget 500 € 
brauche mainbord,cpu und ram 
wer kan mir gute teile empfehlen


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

wie sieht das Anwendungsgebiet aus ? welche Spiele etc. , Videobearbeitung ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2010)

also für games sollte sie sein 
halt budget bis 500 € 
und games wie call of duty black ops und halt vergleichbare games die nächsten 6 monate


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

würd eher noch bis anfang 2011 warten af sandy bridge oder später Bulldozer von AMD

wenns momentan noch geht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2010)

ne nicht so bei allen games momentan ist schon ne zumutung für den cpu und de cpu reihe fürs mainbord
wird auch nicht mehr gebaut 

also muss alles getauscht werden ausser grafikkarte die ist noch aktuell


----------



## muehe (4. September 2010)

hmm kannst nen Core i5 - 760 nehmen oder AMD X6 1055T

Board halt ca. je nach Hersteller 100-130 Euro AMD is da günstiger 85-110 ca. kommt halt drauf an USB3 , Sata3 etc.

Ram kannst ca. 100 euro einplanen für 4 GB geht aber auch günstiger

spezielle Marken will ich erstmal nicht hervorheben 

googel am besten nach der Performance was du so brauchst

also so direkt *will* ich dir da erstmal eigentlich nicht weiterhelfen solltest dir selbst deine meinung über die CPUs etc. bilden


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. September 2010)

hab mal alles zusammen gebaut bei alternat kan man ja ^^ 411&#8364; sind rausgekommen 
hier die teile 
cpu lüfter Scythe Ninja 3 SCNJ-3000
cpu AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
mainbord ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
ramm G.Skill DIMM 4GB DDR3-1600 kit

*
*


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> EspCap verbreitet Malware
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt sein Avatar ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

Dann soll ers rausnehmen es nervt nur noch. -.- ^^


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2010)

Quatsch. Als ob es an ihm liegt. War sonst auch nie, und er hat das Avatar schon recht lange ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. September 2010)

So bald aber Espcap was schreib kommt dann die Viren Meldung auf Seiten wo er nicht drauf ist komm sie net. -.- ^^


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2010)

Wir sagen einfach Infinity Ward ist es in Schuld.


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-Vorserienmodell-ausprobiert_44098685.html

Nun verurteilt Samsung warum sie kein USB Slot eingebaut haben.


----------



## Nebola (4. September 2010)

Ach, da braucht man das bestimmt nicht. Und das ist bestimmt voll dufte.


----------



## Soramac (4. September 2010)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/83921-kurztest-samsung-galaxy-tab.html

Wenn Ich mir das schon durchlese, kann Ich mir genau vorstellen, wie das Teil funktionieren wird.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hab mal alles zusammen gebaut bei alternat kan man ja ^^ 411€ sind rausgekommen
> hier die teile
> cpu lüfter Scythe Ninja 3 SCNJ-3000
> cpu AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
> ...



Deluxe braucht es normal nicht. Lieber ne Stufe drunter und dafür bei CPU draufpacken.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a521070.html

Das sollte es doch auch tun, oder?


----------



## Kyragan (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/n...t_44098685.html
> 
> Nun verurteilt Samsung warum sie kein USB Slot eingebaut haben.



Über das Galaxy Tab muss ich mich nicht auslassen. Das ist genauso bescheuert wie das iPad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geht beim beschissenen Displayformat los und hört bei USB noch nicht auf. Immerhin läuft Android drauf. Der Preis ist im Übrigen ne absolute Frechheit. Das traurige ist, dass das iPad so viele Kritikpunkte hat und dennoch das beste Tablet auf dem Markt ist. Das WeTab ist ne einzige Farce und auch so hab ich nix gesehen, was brauchbar wäre. Vllt. wird das Tablet von HP nen großer Wurf, große Hoffnung hab ich aber nicht.

@CPU Zeugs unso: 890GX Extreme 3, 1055T, 4GB G.Skill ECOs PC12800 CL7. Fertig ist der Lack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Man kann aber davon ausgehen, wie Apple es bei dem iPhone schon gemacht hat, dass sie nach jeder Generation ein paar Kritikpunkte abarbeiten. 

Zumal wird es definitiv kein kleineres iPad geben, dafuer aber mit der naechsten Generation eine Kamera mit Facetime. Danach, wobei Ich es aber sehr bezweifele ein USB Slot.

Ist zwar schade, dass Apple es so macht, anstatt von Anfang an ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen, aber so denkt jeder nach einer neuen Generation wie bei dem iPhone 4: Ohaa.. nun eine 5 Megapixel Kamera mit LED Licht, obwohl das schon viele Handy's als Standard haben.

Nur so verdient Apple sich seine goldene Nase.

Dennoch darf man deswegen Apple nicht kritisieren.


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2010)

Ich warte immer noch aufs Notion Ink Adam, aber die Entwicklung zieht sich mittlerweile schon ewig hin und man hört recht wenig von denen...

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade auf wie Informatiker-typisch mein Reisegepäck ist. Hab ein Notebook mit externer Festplatte, einen Surf-, WLAN-, BT- und USB-Stick, zwei verschiedene Handys und vorsichtshalber eine Windows/Acronis-CD dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Redudanz sollte ich noch ein zweites NB einstecken...


----------



## Falathrim (5. September 2010)

Grad erst den Link zum Samsung gesehen

wtf? "Wir machen einen Konkurrenten zum iPad, der eigentlich keine Konkurrenz ist, weil es nicht wirklich überzeugende Vorteile hat"


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. September 2010)

Die einzigen Vorteile die ich für mich persönlich beim Samsung Pad sehen würde sind Android und das der Speicher mit SDHC Karten erweiterbar ist. Ansonsten ist es derselbe Müll wie das IPad.




Soramac schrieb:


> Dennoch darf man deswegen Apple nicht kritisieren.




Darf ich nicht? Wieso? Weil du das jetzt so bestimmt hast?


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Darf ich nicht? Wieso? Weil du das jetzt so bestimmt hast?





Das war auf mein Text bezogen.


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann aber davon ausgehen, wie Apple es bei dem iPhone schon gemacht hat, dass sie nach jeder Generation ein paar Kritikpunkte abarbeiten.
> 
> Zumal wird es definitiv kein kleineres iPad geben, dafuer aber mit der naechsten Generation eine Kamera mit Facetime. Danach, wobei Ich es aber sehr bezweifele ein USB Slot.
> 
> ...



Wieso sollten sie es auch nicht so machen. Es gibt soviele Leute, die immer das neueste haben müssen. Siehe IPhone. Vor allem Jugendliche schmeißen da gern ihr Geld zum Fenster raus. Apple wäre blöd, wenn sie diese Jungs nicht melken würden. Wie du aber auch gesagt hast, ist Apple mit dieser Strategie nicht allein. Kritisieren darf ich das trotzdem. Ob bei Apple, oder sonst wem. Ob ich es mitmache, entscheide ich ja selbst. Ich persönlich käme nie auf die Idee, mit das neueste Handy zu holen, nur weil es jetzt ne bessere Kamera oder was auch immer hat. Außer mein Vertrag läuft aus und ich bekomme es für lau. Dafür müsste ich aber erstmal einen Vertrag haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. September 2010)

Also ich hatte heute das Desire von meiner mutter in der Hand dazu sag ich nur "Iphone 3GS zu Verschenken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders die Live Hintergründe haben es mir angetan! 

wird halt das Nächste Handy in einem Jahr, HTC mit Android drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. September 2010)

Soll ich dir meine Adresse schicken? Ich nehme das 3GS liebend gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also geschenkt meine ich.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2010)

_Was lohnt sich derzeit eigentlich eher : HD5870 oder GTX480?_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. September 2010)

GTX480 wenn man eine Bratwurst braten will, und ne HD5870 wenn man zocken möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2010)

_Ah..verstehe :>_


----------



## Nebola (5. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> GTX480 wenn man eine Bratwurst braten will, und ne HD5870 wenn man zocken möchte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist wenn die Heizung im kommenden Winter ausfällt ? Da verfluchst du ATI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ah..verstehe :>_




Wobei Ich eher eine GTX460 bevorzugen wuerde.


----------



## Kyragan (5. September 2010)

Ich würde auch eher ne GTX460 nehmen oder abwarten. Im Oktober kommt die HD6000 Serie von AMD.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2010)

_Okay..gut zu wissen._


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute das Desire von meiner mutter in der Hand dazu sag ich nur "Iphone 3GS zu Verschenken"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So gings mir auch, nur war der Vergleich mit meinem 3G(iOS4) noch krasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein schon heut am Bahnhof hätte ich das Teil wegwerfen können; ich wollte nur kurz meinen Fahrplan überprüfen, erst hängt sich der Browser für ne Minute auf, dann stürzt er mitten in der Eingabe ab.
Entweder hole ich mir in den nächsten Tagen ein Desire oder ich warte noch den Nachfolger ab.


Laut Google habe ich 9 O2-Shops in der Nähe...ob ich die mal besuchen soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Kommt bald ein neues Update für Performance Verbesserung , keine Sorge.


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kommt bald ein neues Update für Performance Verbesserung , keine Sorge.



Werd ich nicht mehr miterleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. September 2010)

Dass hier keiner übers Galaxy S nachdenkt O.O
Geileres Display + Schneller -> Bam


----------



## NexxLoL (6. September 2010)

Auch wenns nicht zum Topic passt, Klos was hast du mit deinem Avatar gemacht? Der Garfield sah viel besser aus. :O Hättest du nicht deine Signatur wechseln können, anstatt dem Avatar?^^


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Er hat sich den Diskussionen von Apple vs Alles andere angepasst.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Auch wenns nicht zum Topic passt, Klos was hast du mit deinem Avatar gemacht? Der Garfield sah viel besser aus. :O Hättest du nicht deine Signatur wechseln können, anstatt dem Avatar?^^



Nö, die Sigi muss leider bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. September 2010)

Gehts der Spinne eigentlich wieder gut? Da war ja mal irgendwas mit :X


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Glaub die ist gestorben, so war's oder?


----------



## Shefanix (6. September 2010)

Ich war mal irgendwann eine Zeit nicht so aktiv, da hab ich dann garnix mehr mitbekommen von hier ^^


----------



## WeriTis (6. September 2010)

Klos ist Arachnophil?


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Die Spinne hatte ein Tumor und ja.. also war voellig fertig. Kiste auf und zu. Fertig.


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dass hier keiner übers Galaxy S nachdenkt O.O
> Geileres Display + Schneller -> Bam



Naja mir gefällts ned wirklich und mein letztes Samsung Handy hat mich davon überzeugt keines mehr zu kaufen.
Und das Display ist doch dasselbe wie beim Desire verbaut ist/war, nur das es etwas größer ist.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2010)

Die Spinne lebt nach wie vor. Die Beule ist aber auch noch nach wie vor vorhanden. Im Moment scheint sie sich wieder auf eine Häutung vorzubereiten, weil ich sie schon länger nicht mehr gesehen habe. Ob sie das mit der Beule überlebt, wird sich leider erst in 1-2 Monaten zeigen, wenn der Häutungsprozess abgeschlossen ist. Könnte gut sein, das die Beule dem Tier zum Verhängnis wird.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2010)

_Manche Leute haben Vorstellungen..1100&#8364; für i5 iMac + Protection Plan (unbenutzt)..

Okay..schon besser..1350&#8364; sind mir grad geboten worden..bei Mac2Sell hab ich 1400&#8364; angezeigt bekommen..also passt das..nur mal schauen ob das auch was wird diesmal.. 
_


----------



## muehe (6. September 2010)

was willst denn neues kaufen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nueue DSLR


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2010)

_Erstmal nix..bzw mal schauen..finde schon irgendwas :-)

_


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen guten Bürostuhl empfehlen? Preislich kanns bis 100 Euro gehen, muß keine Lehnen oder sonstige Extras haben. Höhenverstellbar sollte er aber sein. Brauch unbedingt neuen, der hier ist total versifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. September 2010)

Schwierig in dem Preisbereich was anständiges zu finden. Suche selbst schon seit Wochen und hab bisher nix absolut überzeugendes gefunden. Armlehnen würde ich an deiner Stelle schon haben wollen. Ich könnte nie bequem Tippen, geschweige denn zocken wenn mir die Armlehnen fehlen.
Schau doch mal in den ganzen Möbelhäusern rum. Wir haben hier bspw. SB Möbel Boss, Sconto, Poco Domäne, Möbel Kraft und Möbel Höffner in der Nähe. Auch IKEA ist in Reichweite. Die haben auch alle Internetseiten, schau dich doch mal dort um.

Je nach dem wie lange du auf dem Stuhl sitzt würde ich dir schon empfehlen was anständiges zu kaufen. Dein Rücken wirds dir danken.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Bei IKEA gibt es einen richtig guten. Der kostet aber 150 Euro. http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/50178859

Der ist auch super für den rücken.

Die Wippfunktion lässt sich regulieren und arretieren - für erhöhte Stabilität und Kontrolle in verschiedenen Sitzneigungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mit integrierter Lendenwirbelstütze; entlastet und stützt die Wirbelsäule.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mit Nackenstütze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Rückenlehne mit Netzgeflecht für gute Ventilation auch bei längerem Sitzen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Bürostuhl empfehlen? Preislich kanns bis 100 Euro gehen, muß keine Lehnen oder sonstige Extras haben. Höhenverstellbar sollte er aber sein. Brauch unbedingt neuen, der hier ist total versifft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann dir den empfehlen wenn du keine Armlehnen brauchst:

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/20074839

hab 2 davon, sind superstabil und auch bequem wenn man länge sitzt. Standardmäßig mit weichen Rollen für PVC/harte böden, für ein paar Euro bekommst du aber auch harte Rollen für Teppichböden. Bin mir nicht sicher, gab aber glaube ich auch Armlehnen zum dazukaufen.


----------



## Kyragan (6. September 2010)

Ich persönlich mag diesen Netzstoff ja überhaupt nicht. Das auch so ne Sache, die man testen sollte. Der eine findets bequem, der andere stört sich dran. Mein Problem ist, dass die um ne Lendenwirbelstütze einbauen zu können einfach auf Lendenhöhe ne Querverstrebung mit nem straff gespannten Stoff einziehen. Der ist halt straffer als der Rest, gibt also weniger nach. Das drückt zumindest mir im Rücken und ist daher unerträglich. Ich nehm da lieber ordinären Stoff oder Leder.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, gab aber glaube ich auch Armlehnen zum dazukaufen.



Ja gibt es für 20 Euro


----------



## Falathrim (6. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Und das Display ist doch dasselbe wie beim Desire verbaut ist/war, nur das es etwas größer ist.



Noep.
Desire: AMOLED bzw SLCD
Galaxy: S-AMOLED

Und ich kann das mit Samsung nicht beurteilen, ich kann nur sagen dass ich TouchWiz 3.0 ein wenig cooler finde als SenseUI und zumindest das S8500 (Das Galaxy hatte ich nicht so häufig in den Fingern, um genau zu sein einmal) wirklich extrem gut verarbeitet ist. Beim Galaxy weiß ich es nicht so gut, man liest nur hin und wieder etwas von leicht knarzendem Gehäuse, bzw. einmal hab ich gelesen dass das Display scheinbar nicht perfekt eingelassen war, wofür aber sofort ein Ersatzgerät geschickt wurde...


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2010)

_Morgen kommt nen Kaufinteressent vorbei..na mal schauen _


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Immer dran denken, nicht vom Preis runtergehen. Er kann dir sonst welche Geschichten erzaehlen, aber sie wollen heutzutage alles nur noch geschenkt haben.


----------



## Crucial² (7. September 2010)

*Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeeen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Alternate PC ist am Samstag gekommen, juhuuu! Aber die Mimimimi´s von HWV haben mir mein Geld vom alten immer noch nicht überwiesen, obwohl sie das vor 2 Wochen schon machen wollten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, weiter im Text... *Wer spieltn hier alles SC2? *Bräuchte mal paar Leute in der Freundesliste & außerdem noch einige Tipps, bin blutiger Anfänger was Online-Strategiespiele(n) betrifft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

SC2:
Ich, Erzi, Kyra (wobei der seit 3 Wochen net on war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ähm hier waren noch 2, ich glaube Rethelion und, ka noch wer.


----------



## muehe (7. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *
> 
> *Mein Alternate PC ist am Samstag gekommen, juhuuu! Aber die Mimimimi´s von HWV haben mir mein Geld vom alten immer noch nicht überwiesen, obwohl sie das vor 2 Wochen schon machen wollten!
> 
> ...



musst dran bleiben immer schön Emails schreiben


----------



## Kyragan (7. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> SC2:
> Ich, Erzi, Kyra (wobei der seit 3 Wochen net on war
> 
> 
> ...



Muss daran liegen, dass mein Hauptsys schon seit 3 Wochen net mehr an war weil mein Stuhl im Arsch ist und ich eh viel lieber mitm MacBook auf der Couch lieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab derzeit auch gar keine Lust aufs zocken.


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Ahjaaaa (:

Nunja, geht mir nicht anders. Man hat das Bedürfnis nicht mehr, vielleicht mal eine Runde World of Warcraft, aber seitdem Ich von Windows auf Mac umgestiegen bin, habe Ich auch quasi mit dem spielen aufgehört.


----------



## Crucial² (7. September 2010)

Gut, dann werd ich mir wohl nie ein Mac System kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nebo: Gib mal die Namen+Nummern plzzzzz... <3


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Kann ich noch net, Battle.net account ist gehacked worden, muss noch auf wieder freigebung durch Blizzard warten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. September 2010)

tztztztztzt Nebola kommt halt davon wenn man auf Schmutzige seiten geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Spiel auch SC, aber bis Fix seitens Blizz kommt lass ich das Game lieber aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (7. September 2010)

Erzi und Code halt 937, die anderen kann man herrausbekommen, wenn man "Kontakte anzeigen" bei dem anderen eingibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber musst mich auch anschreiben, weil du mich zwar hinzufügst, ich das aber nicht sehe. -.-"
Und jaaaa. Ich bin krank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (7. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Erzi und Code halt 937, die anderen kann man herrausbekommen, wenn man "Kontakte anzeigen" bei dem anderen eingibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Okäse, mach ich! Danke soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebo, wth? Da hat wohl jemand keinen Authentificator? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. September 2010)

Authentificator braucht man auch nicht. Ich änder fast wöchentlich mein PW (Ja, eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos) und achte auch strengstens darauf, auf welche Seite ich gehe etc. Ich gehe aber eigentlich davon aus, dass es jeder so macht :O


----------



## Kyragan (7. September 2010)

Authentificator ist was für Leute, die zu doof sind ihren Rechner zu schützen/alles öffnen was ihnen vor die Nase kommt. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man es schaffen kann gehackt zu werden. Ich hatte in 3 Jahren WoW nie ein Problem.


----------



## Shefanix (7. September 2010)

Geht mir genau gleich wie dir. Ich geb doch nicht Geld für etwas aus, was ich eigentlich auch selbst machen kann. Wurde auch erst einmal gehacked, aber das war von einem ehemaligen RL-Kumpel :X


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Geht mir genau gleich wie dir. Ich geb doch nicht Geld für etwas aus, was ich eigentlich auch selbst machen kann. Wurde auch erst einmal gehacked, aber das war von einem ehemaligen RL-Kumpel :X



Wer nen iPod hat, bekommt den umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, ja ich wurde mal vor 3 Jahren gehackt, als Wörter wie Sicherheit und Antiviren Progs noch nicht Bestandteil meines Lebens waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum das jetzt so war, keine Ahnun. War über nacht, war Abends off gegangen, am nächsten Tag wars dann.

Edit: Ok, Acc wieder, Blizzard war echt mal schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battle.net Name: Nebola, Code 493


----------



## Fingolfin (7. September 2010)

Fingolfin , 344

Also ich benutz schon seit Jahren keinen Virenscanner mehr, hab mir bisjetzt trozdem noch keinen Schädling eingefangen.
Man muss halt wissen, welche Seiten man besucht. Wenns wirklich mal was ernsteres ist, wird wohl auch ein Virenscanner kaum helfen.


----------



## Shefanix (7. September 2010)

Das Problem ist aber - ohne Virenscanner weisst du garnicht ob du dir was eingefangen hast. Kann ja sein, dass du Trojaner oder sowas auf dem Rechner hast, du es aber garnicht weisst :X


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immer dran denken, nicht vom Preis runtergehen. Er kann dir sonst welche Geschichten erzaehlen, aber sie wollen heutzutage alles nur noch geschenkt haben.



_Hat abgesagt , er holt sich doch lieber nen "neuen" i7._


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber - ohne Virenscanner weisst du garnicht ob du dir was eingefangen hast. Kann ja sein, dass du Trojaner oder sowas auf dem Rechner hast, du es aber garnicht weisst :X



Und selbst da bringt dir ein Virenscanner nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die finden die meist nur wenn man einen Systemscan macht.


----------



## Shefanix (7. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat abgesagt , er holt sich doch lieber nen "neuen" i7._



Irgendwann wird das schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. September 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Also ich benutz schon seit Jahren keinen Virenscanner mehr, hab mir bisjetzt trozdem noch keinen Schädling eingefangen.



So,so und da bist du dir sicher? :-)



Fingolfin schrieb:


> Man muss halt wissen, welche Seiten man besucht.



Die meisten Viren verbreiten sich nicht über "dubiose" Seiten, wenn man sich dort rumtreibt weiss man* meistens* worauf man sich einlässt und ergreift entsprechende Sicherheitsmassnahmen. Die meisten Viren verbreiten sich heutzutage leider über große Seiten die als vertrauenswürdig betrachtet werden und auf die (durch nicht gepatchte oder noch nicht öffentlich bekannte Sicherheitslücken) Trojaner etc. eingeschleust werden und der "nichtsahnende" Besucher sich damit "infiziert".

Ohne Virenscanner und ohne Firewall im Internet unterwegs zu sein ist grob fahrlässig...


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Ja, auf eigenen Kosten. Ich z.B. benutz keine Firewall... Naja, Router ist ja eine drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, auf eigenen Kosten. Ich z.B. benutz keine Firewall... Naja, Router ist ja eine drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das meinte ich mit Firewall...Software/Personal Firewalls sind Müll und nutzen Null.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Ja, ist mir grad eingefallen da ich die Windows Firewall aus habe... Vergiss immer das ich keine brauch wegen Router 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird das schon noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ich hoffe _


----------



## WeriTis (7. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ... weil mein Stuhl im Arsch ist ...



Stell ich mir unbequem vor, aber wems gefällt.... Wahahaha, war der flach.

Mein PC geht übers Hochschulnetz ins Inet, da sind drölfzig Router dazwischen - hilft aber alles nix, wenn die PC-Pool Rechner dort allesamt Downadup haben und man USB-Sticks dran benutzt -.-


----------



## Fingolfin (7. September 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> So,so und da bist du dir sicher? :-)


Bis jetzt gab es zumindest keinerlei Anzeichen für einen. Völlige Sicher gibts da nich, auch nicht mit Virenscanner.


Lilith schrieb:


> Die meisten Viren verbreiten sich nicht über "dubiose" Seiten, wenn man sich dort rumtreibt weiss man* meistens* worauf man sich einlässt und ergreift entsprechende Sicherheitsmassnahmen. Die meisten Viren verbreiten sich heutzutage leider über große Seiten die als vertrauenswürdig betrachtet werden und auf die (durch nicht gepatchte oder noch nicht öffentlich bekannte Sicherheitslücken) Trojaner etc. eingeschleust werden und der "nichtsahnende" Besucher sich damit "infiziert".
> 
> Ohne Virenscanner und ohne Firewall im Internet unterwegs zu sein ist grob fahrlässig...


Ich denke die meisten Schädlinge werden durch Downloads eingeschleust.
Diejenigen, die Viren durch Sicherheitslücken über große Seiten verbereiten sollten auch in der Lage sein, einen Virus zu programmieren, der keinem Virenscanner auffällt. Firewall ist habe ich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich hoffe _



Hmm, das scheisse. Aber als Ich einiges verkauft habe noch, bevor ich ausgewandert bin. War es einfach das selbe, die Leute warten solang bis sie es geschenkt bekommen. Keiner kauft dir mehr heute was ab fuer den Preis ab, den du dir vorstellst. 

Immer sparen sparen. Obama hat 50 Milliarden Dollar in die Straßen von Amerika eingesetzt. Obwohl die hier in Florida, zumindestens wo Ich hier wohne total in Ordnung sind. Wenn Ich da wieder an Deutschland denke.. 1-2 Milliarden.. man brauch sich nur mal die Straßen von Frankfurt Richtung Berlin anschauen, diesen Winter wird's sowieso wieder Probleme geben. Aber was solls, Ich sag ja immer: Man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man lebt nur einmal.



Das gleiche dachte ich auch als ich heute bei rot mit dem Fahrrad über die Kreuzung fuhr.


----------



## Shefanix (7. September 2010)

Da könnte es mit dem nur einmal Leben aber ganz schnell vorbei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (7. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immer sparen sparen. Obama hat 50 Milliarden Dollar in die Straßen von Amerika eingesetzt. Obwohl die hier in Florida, zumindestens wo Ich hier wohne total in Ordnung sind. Wenn Ich da wieder an Deutschland denke.. 1-2 Milliarden.. man brauch sich nur mal die Straßen von Frankfurt Richtung Berlin anschauen, diesen Winter wird's sowieso wieder Probleme geben. Aber was solls, Ich sag ja immer: Man lebt nur einmal.



Immer die Umstände beachten. Beide Staaten haben ganz andere Voraussetzungen in Bezug auf Investitionen. Tu mir lieber mal nen Gefallen und erschlag diesen dämlichen Pastor der den Koran verbrennen will. Allein dass so ein Trottel Pastor sein darf ist schon bescheuert genug... :S


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da könnte es mit dem nur einmal Leben aber ganz schnell vorbei sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du wüsstest wie ich jeden Tag Fahrrad fahre, würdest du dich wundern, dass ich noch net einmal, sogar über den ganzen vereisten Winter hinweg, aufs Maul geflogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Das gleiche dachte ich auch als ich heute bei rot mit dem Fahrrad über die Kreuzung fuhr.



Naja, immer noch besser als mitm Auto, Fahrrad ist ja flexibler.


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

In welchem Sinne, wie flexibel du auf die Straße donnerst?

Da hat ein Autofahrer mehr Vorteile. Wobei ein Fahrrad natuerlich gleich bremst, beim Auto wiederum nicht.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Das mein ich ja, bei so einem Fahrrad kann man mal schnell abspringen bzw. Bremsen oder schneller lenken *g*


----------



## Erz1 (7. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie ich jeden Tag Fahrrad fahre, würdest du dich wundern, dass ich noch net einmal, sogar über den ganzen vereisten Winter hinweg, aufs Maul geflogen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du konntest Fahrrad fahren? O_o Ich kam nicht zur Schule geschweige denn in die Stadt xD Jeden 2. morgen, Bus fuhr nicht, super.. Und zur Bushaltestelle kam man auch nicht immer und unsere Straßen hier sind nun eher Feldwege mit fetten Schlaglöchernn.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Wenn du 200 Meter langen Feldweg mit 5 Cm dicker Eisschicht die durch ständiges befahren und neugefrieren so hart und arsch glatt ist, dass du alle 5 Sekunden denkst du stirbst gleich, nennst. Dann ja, bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wenn du 200 Meter langen Feldweg mit 5 Cm dicker Eisschicht die durch ständiges befahren und neugefrieren so hart und arsch glatt ist, dass du alle 5 Sekunden denkst du stirbst gleich, nennst. Dann ja, bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abspringen ist dann richtig kewl, am besten noch mit Rolle und dann mit dem Schwung in den Stand und das Fahrrad mit Enterharken packen.


----------



## Nebola (7. September 2010)

Hey ja. Vereisung, Schnee, Sturm, Regen und was gibts noch ? (Hagel ist meistens doch net so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist kein Grund nicht Fahrrad zu fahren ^^


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Also im Schnee zu fahren macht Spaß solange man nicht richtig hingewickelt wird :> Ansonsten Fahr ich garnicht xD


----------



## Falathrim (7. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie ich jeden Tag Fahrrad fahre, würdest du dich wundern, dass ich noch net einmal, sogar über den ganzen vereisten Winter hinweg, aufs Maul geflogen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat mein Fahrlehrer:
"Das Problem für meine Fahrschüler sind dann immer diese Leute wie du, die mit Tempo 50 durch die Stadt rasen und schneiden was geht" 
Ich nahms als Kompliment

Heute übrigens Musterung gehabt...T1 oder T5 ist die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brauchen einen Befund von einer Verletzung vor ein paar Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuund
SCHLAND, OH SCHLAND, WIR SIND VON DIR BEGEISTERT!
Spielerisch mit Abstand das schönste Team der Welt derzeit


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/165671-pc-oder-mac/page__st__260


Kein bock jetzt 14 Seiten zu lesen ...


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Versteh den Post jetzt absolut nicht ^^


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2010)

Naja.. es geht wieder um Apple vs Microsoft und das im World of Warcraft Forum. Kann mir schon ahnen was fuer Beitrage in diesem Thread umschwirren. Aber keine lust nun zu lesen.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Es ging wohl darum was sinnvoller ist zum WoW zocken. 

Zusammenfassung: Viele Flames gegen Apple weil teuer und einige wo deffen, rest so lame hingekackter shit.

Ich persönlich würde Mac nehmen wegen dem Recording System in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. September 2010)

*gelöscht


----------



## Rethelion (8. September 2010)

Sora, je öfter ich über deinen Text schaue desto größer wird mein Grinsen und so ist das eigentlich bei fast allen Texten von dir; Ich denk mir jedesmal: "...dass meint der doch nicht ernst, der muss doch einen Witz machen...."
Also ich hoffe mal du schreibst immer mit Absicht so absurd und naiv

Falls nicht, und falls dir hier im Technik-Forum jeder zustimmt und deine Meinung teil, werde ich mich besser verabschieden.


----------



## Ol@f (8. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich finde, es bringt einfach nichts mehr da etwas zu sagen.
> *[...]*


tldr


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2010)

moin ihr wilden 
ne frage habe mir neues headset sharkoon x-tatic 5.1 digital 
zugelegt nur kriege über pc kein 5.1 aber alles eingesteckt was soll nur kriege kein ton
aber bei meiner xbox 360 tut das headset seinen dienst in 5.1 

aja hab mainbord *GA-MA780G-UD3H *


----------



## Crucial² (8. September 2010)

Treiber Installiert bzw. aktualisiert? Am einfachsten mal auf die Homepage vom Hersteller schauen!


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2010)

_1350€ für den iMac+Protection Plan ist echt nich viel..wieso melden sich so viele Leute , ich sag den alles und höre danach nie wieder von denen? Grrrr...-.-_


----------



## Erz1 (8. September 2010)

Bei Hardwareluxx, nèh?
Ist dort gängige Art.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2010)

_Jo..naja..bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist´s jetzt auch drin..mal schauen.._


----------



## WeriTis (8. September 2010)

Gibts nicht auch irgendwo Apple-Foren, oder Medien die eher von Apple-affinen Usern genutzt werden?
Zwecks Streuverluste reduzieren, etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _1350€ für den iMac+Protection Plan ist echt nich viel..wieso melden sich so viele Leute , ich sag den alles und höre danach nie wieder von denen? Grrrr...-.-_



hab kein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. September 2010)

geh arbeiten .. :-)


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

WTF OMFG LOL?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. September 2010)

Hö? Ist doch einfach nur eine Warnung, dass sie zufälligerweise eine Malware-Seite entdeckt haben, die vermutlich jemand in den Comments gepostet hat oder so...find ich gut


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> hab kein geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Sag bescheid wenn sich das ändert , noch ist er da ;-)

Naja..ich hoff mal das sich zum Wochenende mehr melden..bis jetzt waren´s 7 oder 8 Leute.._


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm, das scheisse. Aber als Ich einiges verkauft habe noch, bevor ich ausgewandert bin. War es einfach das selbe, die Leute warten solang bis sie es geschenkt bekommen. Keiner kauft dir mehr heute was ab fuer den Preis ab, den du dir vorstellst.
> 
> Immer sparen sparen. Obama hat 50 Milliarden Dollar in die Straßen von Amerika eingesetzt. Obwohl die hier in Florida, zumindestens wo Ich hier wohne total in Ordnung sind. Wenn Ich da wieder an Deutschland denke.. 1-2 Milliarden.. man brauch sich nur mal die Straßen von Frankfurt Richtung Berlin anschauen, diesen Winter wird's sowieso wieder Probleme geben. Aber was solls, Ich sag ja immer: Man lebt nur einmal.



1-2 Milliarden reichen hier auch locker. Dir scheint entgangen zu sein, dass Deutschland vielleicht eine Fläche von ca. 350 000 km² hat, während es in den USA weit über 9 Millionen sind. Berücksichtigst du jetzt noch, dass um den großen Städten in den USA vierspurige Straßen eher Minimum sind, während sie in Deutschland bereits das Maximum darstellen, so sollten die 50 Milliarden nicht mehr sonderlich hoch erscheinen.

Und Geldprobleme sind den Amerikanern auch nicht fremd. Im Gegenteil, dort gibt es weitaus größeres Elend, als hier.


----------



## Crucial² (10. September 2010)

Leute, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, mit wie schlechten PCs man doch noch neue Spiele spielen kann: Mein Bruder hat wohl den kaputtesten, ältesten, schlechtesten, vermülltesten Laptop des Universums und trotzdem läuft StarCraft 2 bei ihm (zwar mit minimaler Einstellung, aber trotzdem) ziemlich flüssig.

By the way: HWV hats Geld immer noch nicht überwiesen -.- Trotz 1nem Monat Zeit & mind. 10 Anrufen von mir! -.-


----------



## muehe (10. September 2010)

schriftlich machen und ne Frist setzen


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2010)

Hm, was soll ich denn davon halten?
Diese 'Nicht alle Komponenten wurden aktualisiert'-Meldung kommt bei jedem Updateversuch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (10. September 2010)

geh mal über Start -> Programme -> Kaspersky -> Reparieren

Rechner danach neustarten


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2010)

1. @ Cruci, Frist setzen, danach Anwalt.

2. @ Esp, ALses bei mir kam, hatte ich nur pc neugestartet und es war weg, aber dieses "nicht alle Komponenten blablabla ..." kam auch so manchmal, musste dann neustarten. Andersfalls wie Muehe sagte, mit reparieren.


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2010)

Hm, darauf hätte ich eigentlich auch kommen können, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd mir nacher mal das 2011 laden, so btw...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Ich dachte das eine Lizenz immer Jahre Gültig ist. Oo dort steht bis 2012??


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2010)

Jopp, war mal son Weltuntergansspecial nach dem Motto 'Sicher bis zum Ende'...

Naw, ich hab einfach nur eine Lizenz für zwei Jahre gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. September 2010)

Oh Crap... ein neuer Uwe Boll Film... und davon nicht genug: Der Film heißt "Auschwitz", um was es geht kann man sich denken...

Dieser Mann ist sich echt für nichts zu doof, kann den mal jemand erschlagen?


----------



## Independent (10. September 2010)

Die letzten Uwe Boll -Filme waren richtig gut. Darfur, dieser eine mit dem Amokläufer und nicht zu vergessen: "Stoic". Richtig geile Filme sogar.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. September 2010)

Gut ist: 2x 2TB Festplatten bestellen. Und weil man grad Lust hat noch 2 Kaltlichtkathoden dazu.

Schlecht ist, wenn das ganze in nem Flachkarton geliefert wird, der sonst für Bücher/DVD/Games-Lieferungen genutzt wird. Eine Kathode ist defekt weil das Mittelteil zerbrochen ist.
Die Festplatten teste ich gerade. Und bei 2TB dauert das eeeeewig. Sind grad bei 4% und seit 2h am laufen ;D


----------



## muehe (10. September 2010)

die Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer hatte das letztens gepostet von Diablo II mit Multiresolution irgendwie funzt dat bei mir nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Kann mir wer sehr gute Pc Boxen ab 2.1 Empfehlen? Preis bis 75€ !


----------



## muehe (10. September 2010)

Edifier C2

oder nimmst solche Monitore http://www.thomann.d...edia_one_3a.htm is aber halt 2.0


----------



## Carcharoth (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sehr gute Pc Boxen ab 2.1 Empfehlen? Preis bis 75€ !



Logitec X-230 oder die Z-Dinger


----------



## muehe (10. September 2010)

würde eher paar Euro mehr investieren


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Bei Amazon Kommentar so liest sollten die [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Edifier C2, um Welten besser sein als x-230 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, war mal son Weltuntergansspecial nach dem Motto 'Sicher bis zum Ende'...
> 
> Naw, ich hab einfach nur eine Lizenz für zwei Jahre gekauft
> 
> ...



Doch nicht das Angebot für 39 Euro oder?


----------



## muehe (10. September 2010)

hab die C2 im Schlafzimmer für mein 26" Philips(26PFL5604H) sind schon sehr geil 

bei den Integrierten wird irgendwie soviel verschluckt bei leisen Gesprächen


----------



## Falathrim (11. September 2010)

Jap, Edifier C2. Nothing else.


----------



## muehe (11. September 2010)

falathrim du mundmuschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> falathrim du mundmuschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wat?


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2010)

Eindeutig Edifier C2!


----------



## muehe (11. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> wat?



spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Gibt es Qualitäts Unterschiede zwischen einem 10€ HDMI kable oder Z.b eins für 20€?


----------



## muehe (11. September 2010)

kommt eher auf die Länge an

hab überall Clicktronic auch die 1,5m , Antenne usw.

ab 5m würd ich doch schon hochwertigeres nehmen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Sagen wir grösste 2m


----------



## muehe (11. September 2010)

da reicht n normales günstiges evtl. n AmazonBasics http://www.amazon.de...84224543&sr=8-1


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Ok danke, kann aber schlecht bei Amazon bestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn es nur ein HDMI Kable wäre hatte ich kein Problem weil das kommt dann bestimmt nicht als Paket sonder normale Brief post.

Aber ich bestelle mir HDMI Switcher,HDMI Kable,Clinch Kable. und hab keine Lust das bei Verschieden Shops zu bestellen dennoch danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2010)

Die sind eh alle gleich, völlig wayne welche du nimmst. Achte lieber darauf das es ne vernünftige Verarbeitung hat, und net aussieht als wenns auf 10 alten Resten zusammen geklebt wäre. So sieht nämlich mein Lan Kabel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (11. September 2010)

Hat sich das Forum i wie verändert?


----------



## Shefanix (11. September 2010)

Inwiefern soll sich das verändert haben?


----------



## Kyragan (12. September 2010)

Außer dass ich, wie jeden Tag, von Minute zu Minute geiler werde ändert sich hier eh nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. September 2010)

Kyragen, da Hilft halt nur Hand an legen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Außer dass ich, wie jeden Tag, von Minute zu Minute geiler werde ändert sich hier eh nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigenlob stinkt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. September 2010)

bissl weniger los irgendwie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nebola schrieb:


> Die sind eh alle gleich, völlig wayne welche du nimmst. Achte lieber darauf das es ne vernünftige Verarbeitung hat, und net aussieht als wenns auf 10 alten Resten zusammen geklebt wäre. So sieht nämlich mein Lan Kabel aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so kannst das nicht sagen kauf hatte bei nem 10m HDMI ab und an mal grüne Balken Unterschiede gibs da schon aber kommt wie gesagt auf die Länge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an


----------



## Shefanix (12. September 2010)

Geh ins WoW-Forum, da ist immer Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (12. September 2010)

#132er Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (12. September 2010)

Was für 'ne Party? ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

_Hat zufällig jemand nen nen Überblick über den Notebookmarkt? 

Wichtig : 

-lange Akkulaufzeit (5h+)
-min. 13"
-so günstig wie möglich 

Danke :-)

--------------

Wenn der Typ der nachher um 17.00Uhr vorbei kommt "ja" sagt - bin ich für die nächste Zeit ohne PC °_°
_


----------



## Falathrim (12. September 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei Medimax 999 für ein MacBook White...oder 1059 Euro für ein MBPro bei notebooksbilliger.de:p

Ne im Ernst...was wär denn so dein Preisbereich den du gehen würdest...und was müsste drin sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Hätte z.B. bei notebooksbilliger.de für 399 ein Lenovo Thinkpad anzubieten. Bis zu 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, aber halt von der Hardware nicht so hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat halt nur einen AMD Neo x2 1,5Ghz, 2GB RAM, ne Mobility Radeon 3200 und ne 250GB-5400rpm-Festplatte. Ein Business-Notebook eben


----------



## abe15 (12. September 2010)

Weiß jemand, warum beim AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition die Boxed Variante billiger ist als die Tray Variante? Unterschied ist immerhin 22€, was mich verwundert... 
=> http://www.mindfacto...earchbutton.y=0


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2010)

Kein Plan, vielleicht unterschiedliches Stepping. Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach nur am Einkaufspreis bzw. der Abnahmemenge. Wer weiß das schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei Medimax 999 für ein MacBook White...oder 1059 Euro für ein MBPro bei notebooksbilliger.de:p
> 
> Ne im Ernst...was wär denn so dein Preisbereich den du gehen würdest...und was müsste drin sein?
> 
> ...




_Ne..schon eher so die hälfte vom Macbook..naja..ich schau mal ein paar Test´s durch  :-)_ 

_/Edit : Soooo...iMac Käufer (hoffe ich zumindest °_°...) ist gleich da _ 

_/Edit2 : Hm..ganz schön leer hier ohne iMac _


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2010)

Also hast du ihn verkauft? GZ, ich hoffe mal zu einem ordentlichen Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

_Was denkst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2010)

lol pwnt by forum lag.


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2010)

1400



> Was für 'ne Party? ^^



Error 132 xD


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 1400


_
Hätt ich gern gehabt..aber man muss den Leuten ja ein wenig entgegen kommen :-)
_


----------



## Erz1 (12. September 2010)

1300 - 1350. Weil er glaub ich für 1450 zum Verkauf stand und 100€ handeln die dann (bzw. versuchen es) noch runter. ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 1300 - 1350. Weil er glaub ich für 1450 zum Verkauf stand und 100€ handeln die dann (bzw. versuchen es) noch runter. ^^



_1325€ haben wir uns dann drauf geeinigt ;-)

Er wollte für 1300€ und ich für 1350€..naja..war dann halt die Mitte _


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat zufällig jemand nen nen Überblick über den Notebookmarkt?
> 
> Wichtig :
> 
> ...




_Würd morgen ganz gern mal schauen gehen , deshalb der Selfquote _


----------



## Soramac (12. September 2010)

Kenn mich da direkt jetzt nicht so gut aus, wuerde einfach mal im Media Markt oder Saturn schauen, was die anbieten. Schauen welche Marke eine gute Qualitaet bietet und paar Details sich anschauen, wegen Akkulaufzeit. Muss ja keins kaufen, nur mal ein Ueberblick bekommen.


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

_Jo , das stimmt. 

Mal schauen :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (12. September 2010)

Ich würde mich in Richtung Thinkpad umsehen, da findet sich imo für das Geld noch am meisten und die Qualität stimmt bei Lenovo auch.


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich würde mich in Richtung Thinkpad umsehen, da findet sich imo für das Geld noch am meisten und die Qualität stimmt bei Lenovo auch.



Hatte ich ja vorhin empfohlen gehabt...man kann halt mit so einem Teil schlecht zocken, aber die Teile laufen wegen Hardwareabstimmung sackschnell und sind halt super zum arbeiten...inzwischen sogar zu relativ kleinem Geld. Wenn es einem nur um Akkulaufzeit geht, sind die Dinger unschlagbar, vor allem weil die 8-Zellen-Akkus nur einen relativ geringen Aufpreis bedeuten.


----------



## Kyragan (13. September 2010)

Naja zocken kannst du mit keinem Notebook der 500€ Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. September 2010)

_Zocken will ich damit auch nicht , wäre ja auch schwachsinnig wenn ich dann auf den Akku wert legen würde 

Also Thinkspads? Dann schau ich mich mal um , danke :-)_ 

_/Edit : Hm..optisch sind die aber nicht so der Knaller _


----------



## Kyragan (13. September 2010)

Sind halt Business Notebooks. Optisch ansprechendes findet sich in dieser Kategorie eh kaum. Evtl. die Acer Timeline X Serie. Die liegt preislich allerdings einiges höher.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/notebooks/16225-test-acer-timeline-x-5820tg-grosser-flachmann-.html


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

Grad in der Schule am PC xD


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Thinkpads sind zwar nicht schön, dafür aber robust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vg6emajJmEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber spontan würd ich ein MacBook Pro empfehlen. Aber das gibt wohl das Budget nicht her...


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das die so Robust sind. Obwohl das schon echt genial wär, nicht ein Kratzer drauf nach dem ganzen ;D


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Klar sind die nicht so robust. Das war ja auch ein Werbespot von Lenovo. 
Aber sie sind schon recht robust. Hab selbst so eins für die Arbeit. Wobei die Ideapads eigentlich gar nicht so hässlich sind.


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Ja, das der Spot übertrieben war ist mir auch klar gewesen. Wär nur lustig wenns denn wirklich so sein würde.


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Jemand eine Idee wodran folgendes WoW-Problem liegen kann, welches man ja relativ deutlich im Video sieht? Das Problem tritt ungefähr 2-3x am Tag auf, manchmal auch garnicht oder wesentlich häufiger. Und es endet meistens darin, das mein WoW mir abkackt :X





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux_HCfJtvIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

Liegt an Dalaran, ist normal.


----------



## muehe (14. September 2010)

was heisst abkackt gibs n Error ?


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Ich bin nicht in Dalaran, außerdem ist es egal wo ich mich aufhalte. Ob ich nun in Kalimdor, auf der Scherbenwelt oder sonstwo bin. Das kann überall auftreten. In Dalaran hab ich z.B. sonst keine Probleme und immer ~35FpS :X

Edit: Ja, einen Fatal Error.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

Also normal ists normal das man unter Dala mit schlechtem PC zu low FPS hat, ansonsten post mal den Error log.


----------



## muehe (14. September 2010)

schick mal den ersten Teil vom Error


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Die FpS sind ja nicht einfach low, wie du im Video siehst verschwindet ja sogar mein komplettes Interface :X

Error ist im Anhang.


----------



## Kyragan (14. September 2010)

Dasn klares Zeichen deines PCs: "Don't play this shit anymore!"


----------



## muehe (14. September 2010)

wie hoch hast die Sichtweite ?


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Dasn klares Zeichen deines PCs: "Don't play this shit anymore!"



Hehe, kann auch sein :O



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wie hoch hast die Sichtweite ?[/font]



Einstellungen sind alle auf Max, außer Schatten, da ist auf vorletzter Stufe.


----------



## muehe (14. September 2010)

stell mal Sichtweite auf 70%

raiden gehst aber nicht oder ? 

ganzschön übertrieben deine Einstellungen mit ner 9800GT bei der Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schatten auch mal aus am besten


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Kann ich wohl machen, bloss kanns Stunden dauern bis ich weiss obs was bringt ;D


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

Repair drüber laufen lassen, ansonsten Treiberfehler.


----------



## muehe (14. September 2010)

nee Repair mal noch nich 

hat meist mit überzogenen Grafiksettings zu tun speziell Sichtweite und Multisampling


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Multisampling ist sogar nur auf 1x ;D


----------



## Independent (14. September 2010)

Kann in deinem Fall wirklich alles sein Shefanix. 

BTW

Krass wie hoch die Ausfallquote bei "Western Digital"-Festplatten ist. Wenn ich defekte HDD`s reinkriege, dann echt nur noch "WD".


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Mhrgl... irgendwie reicht mir 1GB Datenvolumen/Monat nicht. 
Aber die nächste Stufe bei o2 sind gleich 5GB. Oh yay...


----------



## Nebola (14. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mhrgl... irgendwie reicht mir 1GB Datenvolumen/Monat nicht.
> Aber die nächste Stufe bei o2 sind gleich 5GB. Oh yay...



Vielleicht, weil du bestimmt seitdem du das iPhone 4 hast, ungefähr 3 mal öfter Inet Zeugs damit machst als vorher mit dem Touch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Vorallem weil ich über 3G endlich mal akzeptable Internetgeschwindigkeit geniessen kann und teilweise sogar meine Apps/Updates darüber lade, sofern möglich.
Aber was will man machen, bei 350 kbits vs. 3-4 Mbit :/


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Schon blöd, wenn das mobile Internet wesentlich schneller ist, als das was man so daheim hat - oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Und wie... wenn ich hier wenigstens 3G hätte würde ich glatt den 5GB Tarif buchen und tethern. Aber hier direkt gibts ja auch nur EDGE *sigh*.


----------



## Shefanix (14. September 2010)

Ich glaub du wohnst echt ein wenig falsch ;D


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Da bin ich mir sogar sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (14. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir sogar sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, so schlimm es es doch garnicht. Wenn du net schlafen kannst, lad nen Word Dokument runter und zähl die Bytes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (14. September 2010)

Der war gut. xDD
Aber ich leide zurzeit auch unter langsamen Internet. ;s Download.. 40Kbit. yüar.


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Willkommen im Club.
Jetzt musste ich gerade aus Neugier mal Tethering ausprobieren... geht einfacher als ich dachte. In den Settings kurz die APN eingetragen, Tethering eingeschaltet, ins Dock gestellt und schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfacher gehts wirklich nicht. Und anscheinend berechnet o2 nicht mal extra für Tethering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Interessant, der Tethering-Balken verschiebt den Wallpaper nach unten. Eigentlich sind die Apps schön auf dem Regal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (14. September 2010)

und wie stehn die Aktien ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Die Apple Aktien auf jeden Fall gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. September 2010)

Falls der Papa mal nicht mehr da ist. Also ich jetzt, dann wurde ich permanent gebannt (:

Humor ist halt hier leider eher nicht so.


----------



## Shadlight (15. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Falls der Papa mal nicht mehr da ist. Also ich jetzt, dann wurde ich permanent gebannt (:
> 
> Humor ist halt hier leider eher nicht so.



warum?


----------



## Soramac (15. September 2010)

Fuehre anscheinend die Tabelle was die Verwarnungen angeht und das waere beim naechsten mal dann halt.. also. Dann bin ich weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Shadlight (15. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Fuehre anscheinend die Tabelle was die Verwarnungen angeht und das waere beim naechsten mal dann halt.. also. Dann bin ich weg vom Fenster.


Woher weißt du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. September 2010)

Anscheinend bedeutet nicht, dass ich es weis. Nur der Moderator hat das gesagt.


----------



## eMJay (15. September 2010)

Mich wundert es nicht....


----------



## muehe (15. September 2010)

hatte auch schon n Tag Pause und 1-2 Verwarnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Mir ist langweilig, Blizzard Server Down, kein Sc2 etc pp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

mir nicht hab mir Xbox Gold gekauft und spiele gerade Halo Reach Online, komme mir vor wie nap sterbe andauert. -.- ^^


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> mir nicht hab mir Xbox Gold gekauft und spiele gerade Halo Reach Online, komme mir vor wie nap sterbe andauert. -.- ^^



Vielleicht bist du einer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau wie ich das erste mal MW2 gezockt habe, bis ich mal was gescheckt habe war ich locker 300 mal tot ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_Na ihr´s...

Wie gehts? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du einer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, dachte aber nie das Konsolen Shooter Online so viel spass macht^^


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Ich hab mich mal in Crysis versucht auf der xBox. Allerdings ist man nach zig Jahren PC Shootern (seit Duke 3D) einfach immun gegen Gamepad-Steuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_Ich werd´s aufjeden Fall mal wieder testen wenn ich dann die Xbox hab.. :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin in zwischen recht gut ob wohl mit dem Sniper im Hinterkopf hast "würde ich mit der Maus spiel hätte ich längst getroffen" aber in nachhinein ab andere das selbe Problem wie ich schell bewegte Ziele mit dem Sniper zu treffen. Das ist halt vorteil mit der Konsole Online zu spielen, alle haben die gleichen karten. 

ach ja http://www.gamersglo...-entscheidungen wir können schneller Entscheidungen treffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2010)

_Hehe..naja..ich teste das dann wie gesagt mal mit MW2 o.ä - freu mich schon :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Wann holst du jetzt deine Box? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

ich hab sogar Probleme gerade aus zu laufen....


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na ihr´s...
> 
> Wie gehts? :-)_



Da ich aufgrund des Ausfalls von drei Stunden Seminarkurs schon daheim bin gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin in zwischen recht gut ob wohl mit dem Sniper im Hinterkopf hast "würde ich mit der Maus spiel hätte ich längst getroffen" aber in nachhinein ab andere das selbe Problem wie ich schell bewegte Ziele mit dem Sniper zu treffen. Das ist halt vorteil mit der Konsole Online zu spielen, alle haben die gleichen karten.



Naja in diesem Casual Online Shooter Zeugs sind die Unterschiede an Equipment eh nicht relevant. Ob einer nun mit ner alten Intelli 3.0 oder ne Logitech G500 spielt ist genauso Wurscht wie die Hardware solange es einigermaßen flüssig läuft.


----------



## Erz1 (15. September 2010)

Wobei man wiederrum sagen kann, dass jeder so eigene Spielweisen hat und somit auch mit der fast gammligsten Maus auskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wobei man wiederrum sagen kann, dass jeder so eigene Spielweisen hat und somit auch mit der fast gammligsten Maus auskommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch 3 Jahre und die ist antik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns wurden 2 Stunden verlegt, son Crap.

Jetzt habe ich im Moment so kack Stunden (weils spät anfängt und "spät" endet) wie: Di. 7-10, Mi. 6-10, Do. 3-7, Fr. 3-8. Nun werden 2 Stunden Freitags nach Donnerstags getan,aber nee, nicht vorne dran, schön hinten drauf.

So das ich dann Do. 3-9. habe, aber Freitags erst 5.-8. Wobei unsere Reli Lehrerin krank ist, und ich dann 6 Wochen erst Fr. zur 6. habe. wow. 3 Stunden. Gott hasse ich diese Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja in diesem Casual Online Shooter Zeugs sind die Unterschiede an Equipment eh nicht relevant. Ob einer nun mit ner alten Intelli 3.0 oder ne Logitech G500 spielt ist genauso Wurscht wie die Hardware solange es einigermaßen flüssig läuft.


Willst mir jetzt aber nicht sagen das du mit einer Maus die dir nicht in der Hand liegt genau so gut spielst wie mit einer Maus die mit einer Hand verschmilzt.


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Don't cry. Hatte ich so ähnlich 2 Jahre lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht alles. Beschissen ists wenn man planmäßig eine Freistunde dazwischen hat, weil man in der Regel nie was damit anfangen kann also nur rumgammelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Don't cry. Hatte ich so ähnlich 2 Jahre lang.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das habe ich ja jetzt Mittwochs ^^, da ist mittendrin Reli, das fällt bald aus, und dann mittendrin Freistunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Willst mir jetzt aber nicht sagen das du mit einer Maus die dir nicht in der Hand liegt genau so gut spielst wie mit einer Maus die mit einer Hand verschmilzt.



Darum gehts doch letztendlich nicht. Ich sage nur, dass die technische Basis vollkommen egal ist. Natürlich ist ne ergonomische Maus angenehmer beim Zocken und strengt auch weniger an, aber das ändert ja nix an der Tatsache dass es aufm Public Server vollkommen egal ist was fürn toller Sensor und was weiß ich für Uber-Features die Maus hat weil man die als Hobby Spieler sowieso nie nutzen kann. Bei ner Konsole wirst du dir ja auch nen anderen Controller suchen/vllt sogar wegen des Controllers von vorn herein die andere Konsole kaufen, wenn dir der Standardcontroller nich gut in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Erz1 (15. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Don't cry. Hatte ich so ähnlich 2 Jahre lang.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hatte ich 2 Jahre jeden Tag. Außer Freitags. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem auch so dumme noch manchmal, erst in der 2 Stunde oder so.. Da haben ja nichteionmal richtig die Geschäfte auf in der Stadt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Unser Mecces hat ab 9 Uhr auf, da kannste dann rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Wasn das fürn Dorf bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns hat jeder Mecces den ich kenne nur mitten in der Nacht mal eine Stunde zu, wo mal durchgewischt wird. Glaub zwischen 3 und 4 oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. September 2010)

Jaaaa. Aber wir mussten immer so weit laufen, das ist richtig ätzend, Berg hoch, Berg runter. xd

Bei uns auch, der in der Innenstadt macht um.. öhhh. weiß nicht auf. Aber dort gibt es dann nur Frühstück.. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Mir reicht der LIDL gegenüber. Der macht zwar erst um 8 auf, also genau dann wenn der Unterricht beginnt, aber dafür hat der Bäcker eher auf. Da gibts dann öfter mal nen schönen großen Kaffee. Sogar frisch gemahlene Bohnen und nicht son Automatenkaffee wo heißes Wasser mit 3940398547bar durch son kleines Pellet gedrückt wird in der Hoffnung dass dadurch Kaffee entsteht. ;S


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Jaaaa. Aber wir mussten immer so weit laufen, das ist richtig ätzend, Berg hoch, Berg runter. xd
> 
> Bei uns auch, der in der Innenstadt macht um.. öhhh. weiß nicht auf. Aber dort gibt es dann nur Frühstück.. ^^



Komm zocken du nap o_O


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2010)

Wikipedia tot oder nur meine Leitung wieder dumm?


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

tot


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Ich Trinke keinen Cafe, will doch net Coffein abhängig werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Ohne Kaffee komm ich früh net ausm Knick.


----------



## Shefanix (15. September 2010)

Ich trinke auch keinen Kaffee, das liegt aber daran, das ich finde das er schon nicht grade lecker aussieht. Wie er wirklich schmeckt weiss ich garnicht ;D


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ohne Kaffee komm ich früh net ausm Knick.


Ich gucke morgens fernsehn um wach zu werden ^^



Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch keinen Kaffee, das liegt aber daran, das ich finde das er schon nicht grade lecker aussieht. Wie er wirklich schmeckt weiss ich garnicht ;D


Ok, ich trinke eigentlich nie Kaffee, warum weis ich net, schmeckt ok, aber muss ich nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich trinke eh nur zu 90 % Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ohne Kaffee komm ich früh net ausm Knick.



Dito. 

@Shefa, du musst mal richtigen Kaffee probieren, kein Pad-Zeugs oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Richtiger Kaffee schmeckt noch schlechter xD

Wenn ich mal trinke, mach ich jedesmal soviel Zucker rein das er grad so schmeckt... aber oft schmeckt er dann einfach so süß + Kaffee Geschmack... Igitt xD


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

ok, mein Praktikum in der 9. war so langweilig, dass ich während meinen 3 Stunden dort, jedesmal um die 7 Tasse Kaffee trank.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Aber ich trinke eh nur zu 90 % Wasser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich auch, nur das mein Wasser meistens eine hellbraune Färbung hat süß schmeckt und nach Kaffee riecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Richtiger Kaffee schmeckt noch schlechter xD



O_o

Mit richtigem Kaffee meine ich jetzt aus einer ordentlichen Maschine mit Mahlwerk, nicht irgendso ein Zeug mit Kaffeepulver etc...


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Das ist das tolle an dem Bäcker bei uns gegenüber am LIDL. Der Kaffee ist frischer Bohnenkaffee. Da werden die Bohnen direkt gemahlen und dann der Kaffee aufgebrüht. <3
McDonalds Kaffee kann ich auch absolut empfehlen, ebenso sehr lecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> Mit richtigem Kaffee meine ich jetzt aus einer ordentlichen Maschine mit Mahlwerk, nicht irgendso ein Zeug mit Kaffeepulver etc...



Mein ich doch, so ne 500 Euro Maschine ^^


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2010)

Wäre schön wenn die Teile so billig wären... leider kann man das gut und gerne mal 3-4 nehmen.

Aber stimmt, McDonalds Kaffee ist durchaus gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Cheeseburger auch.

Cola kannste in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Heute einen Doppelcheeseburger geholt... Totale VERARSCHE... ist ein Normaler Cheeseburger mit einer zusätzlichen Scheibe Fleisch und kostet das 3x...


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2010)

Ähm, was hast du auch sonst erwartet? Ist doch beim Doppel-, Tripple-Whopper dasselbe...

Ich werd grad wieder zugelabert im TS dass wenn ich jetzt nen Monitor nehme, ich gleich nen LED-Backlight dingsda nehmen soll... dabei hatte ich mich grad so schön auf den 

http://www.hoh.de/Monitore/508---559cm-20-22/Iiyama/iiyama-B2209HDS-B1-TFT-559-cm-22-1920x1080_i4517_121639.htm

eingeschossen. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Selbstschuld!

Ich hole mir lieber 3 Normale als einen doppelten, oder einfach nen BigMac oder so.


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2010)

Royal TS <3


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

War heute beim Augenarzt, 8,50 aufm Rechten und 8,00 oder so aufm Linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Royal TS <3



Same same.

Niemand Lust, sich zum Thema Backlight-LED statt Pivot-Funktion bei 22"Monitoren auszulassen? Ich hab so keine Ahnung...


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Backlight LED FTW!

Meiner: http://www.amazon.de/LG-E2250V-PN-widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B0036B9WM2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1284578862&sr=8-1 ^^


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2010)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ganz anderes - falls euch irgendwann mal der Kick in eurem Job fehlen sollte hab ich da einen Vorschlag:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txdv_oNq81I&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Da bekommt man vom Zuschauen schon Angst.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Wenn wer Eier hat, dann die beiden!


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2010)

Kranke Scheiße. Hab mal gehört, dass sowas oft von Indianern gemacht wird, weil die tendenziell oft keine Höhenangst verspüren sollen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1009/78001.html IE 9 beta zum Downloaden...


----------



## Shefanix (15. September 2010)

Wär für mich absolut nix. Dafür hab ich zu krasse Höhenangst die schon bei unter 10m anfängt oO


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wär für mich absolut nix. Dafür hab ich zu krasse Höhenangst die schon bei unter 10m anfängt oO



Die bekommen 295$ die Stunde, 1500 am Tag ^^

@Sam, IE9 ? was soll man mit dem Scheiß ^^

Ist wie mit iTunes 10. Different look, same shit.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ist wie mit iTunes 10. Different look, same shit.



Nun ja bis jetzt gefält er mit sehr gut^^

EDIT: aber Google Chrome ist besser ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. September 2010)

Bisschen mehr Farbe haette ja iTunes noch bekommen koennen, aber nun ja.


----------



## abe15 (15. September 2010)

Wow bei dem Video hab ich ganz schweißnasse Hände bekommen. Sichern tut er sich nur an schwierigen Passagen und selbst dann sieht es oft so aus, als könnte der Haken einfach abrutschen falls er wirklich mal fällt. Neee kein Job für mich -.-


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2010)

Wenns 1500 € am tag wären (harte Währung!^^), würd ichs glaube ich machen... ein Jahr lang, falls ich solange schaffe ohne zu fallen. Aber so ein Sturz wär vermutlich auch nicht der übelste Tod, hat man wenigstens ganz nette Aussicht die letzten Sekunden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Und man darf nicht vergessen kurz und schmerzt los! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Backlight LED FTW!
> 
> Meiner: http://www.amazon.de...84578862&sr=8-1 ^^



Würdest du den wieder kaufen? Bzw, was hattest du vorher für einen?


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2010)

Oder man kauft sich einfach privat einen Fallschirm und ist ungefähr 100x sicherer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Würdest du den wieder kaufen? Bzw, was hattest du vorher für einen?



Klar, das Teil ist geil und schont die Augen, guter Preis, sehr gute Ausleuchtung (siehe diserve Tests), ich bin zufrieden ^^ Vorher hatte ich 19 Zoll LCD.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und man darf nicht vergessen kurz und schmerzt los!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definiere kurz bei einem Fall der ca. 55 Sekunden dauern würde !


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Definiere kurz bei einem Fall der ca. 55 Sekunden dauern würde !



"Hey, Schatz, ich fall grad, ich wollt dir nur Bescheid sagen"


----------



## Shefanix (15. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Definiere kurz bei einem Fall der ca. 55 Sekunden dauern würde !



Beim Fall an sich hast du ja keine Schmerzen. Der Tod ist aber kurz und schmerzlos, sobald du aufklatscht bist du halt Brei ;D


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beim Fall an sich hast du ja keine Schmerzen. Der Tod ist aber kurz und schmerzlos, sobald du aufklatscht bist du halt Brei ;D



Der Turm kommt mir so hoch vor, du verglühst bestimmt beim Eintritt in die Atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Definiere kurz bei einem Fall der ca. 55 Sekunden dauern würde !



In 55 Sec kann ich noch das Handy raus nehmen und meiner Freundin anrufen. ^^


----------



## WeriTis (15. September 2010)

Man wird glaube ich bei so einem langen Fall eh bewusstlos... aber wie wir alle im Fernsehen gesehen haben, muss man nur ein Autodach treffen um zu überleben. Und sich vorher zweimal lethale Dosen Designergift spritzen lassen.


Zu den LED-Backlight-Monitoren mal ne Vergleichsseite oder umfangreichere Tests von entsprechenden Magazinen/Seiten zu finden, erweist sich irgendwie als Ding der Unmöglichkeit...


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> In 55 Sec kann ich noch das Handy raus nehmen und meiner Freundin anrufen. ^^



Klar, die geht dran, schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh rauschen, legt auf, BOOM. Da liegste da wien schluck Wasser 50 Meter vom Turm enfernt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Sie "Hallo" Rausch rausch Er "Ich liebe dich" Booooom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2010)

Neee, wir kennen doch alle aus filmen, dass erst ne Beichte kommt, worauf er mit reinem Gewissen drauf geht, Ihr gehen Drölf Millionen Fragen durch den kopf, bis Sie Selbstmord beginnt.

Klingt irgendwie Nach RTL Mittags Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wann holst du jetzt deine Box?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Sobald ich mich für nen TV entschieden habe :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (16. September 2010)

Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar -.- Youtube kann man inzwischen auch in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Ennia (16. September 2010)

Falls es in unsere Nachbarländer noch nicht vorgedrungen sein sollte: http://www.redbullstratos.com/Challenge.aspx#History

Ich mag den Baumgartner zwar wegen seiner Art und Weise, wie er sich gibt, nicht - aber dieses Projekt ist einfach... krass.


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sobald ich mich für nen TV entschieden habe :-)_




_Was garnicht so einfach ist -_-_


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

Plasma ?


----------



## Soramac (16. September 2010)

Einfach schauen wo HD drauf steht und den nehmen (:

Nein Spass, zumal das Design eine Große Rolle spielt, da man ja staendig auf den Bildschirm schaut. Ist nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Plasma? ne er will auch mit der Xbox dran spielen da geht nix über LCD!


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

gibt auch gute LCDs mit sehr geringem Inputlag und guten Reaktionszeiten zum zocken aber kosten halt auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a507875.html wird sehr oft empfohlen und der Preis is gut bis günstig


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2010)

_Nene..den Markt kenn ich schon..muss halt nur schauen welcher mit optisch zusagt und trotzdem noch ein gutes Bild etc liefert ;-)

Plasma oder LCD ist wayne..wobei die LCD´s optisch ansprechender sind..zumindest empfinde ich das so :-)

Naja..mal noch ein wenig rumschauen :-)

_


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

4.0.1 scheint wohl schon dowloadbar zu sein.


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Aber nicht komplett. Nur ein Teil. Außerdem ist das nichtmal der richtige Cata Prepatch. Danach kommt nochn größerer ^^


----------



## Nebola (16. September 2010)

Wow ist eh fürn Arsch ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Wow ist für Arsch Spinnst du? wow ist besser als RL. ääääääääää ach ja das war vor den Addons, die schönte alte zeit. *g*


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nene..den Markt kenn ich schon..muss halt nur schauen welcher mit optisch zusagt und trotzdem noch ein gutes Bild etc liefert ;-)
> 
> Plasma oder LCD ist wayne..wobei die LCD´s optisch ansprechender sind..zumindest empfinde ich das so :-)
> 
> ...



Hast du dir nicht vor nen halben Jahr oder so nen LCD gekauft? Du warst doch da andauernd am suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Plasma oder LCD ist wayne..wobei die LCD´s optisch ansprechender sind..zumindest empfinde ich das so :-)
> _



Abgesehen davon, dass Plasma "etwas" mehr Strom verbraucht ist es wayne, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. September 2010)

Ist LED nicht besser?


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, eher stormsparender und natürlich besserer Kontrast, Farben sind dann ein anderes Thema.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

LED zum zocken auch eher noch schlechter


such auch grad einen für Eltern aber muss 37" bzw. max. 92cm breit sein weil grösseres nicht in den Schrank passt 

hab zwar momentan 2 Favoriten aber warte eher noch bis Winter


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand den Casio fx-9860GII oder?


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2010)

Nope, ich hab leider noch den Casio CFX-9850GB Plus, warum fragst? Die OS sind ja eigentlich alle fast gleich...


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> LED zum zocken auch eher noch schlechter



Naja, ich find LED zum zocken gut, aufjedenfall besser als mit meinem alten.

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE37C6000-LED-Backlight-Fernseher-Full-HD-perlschwarz/dp/B003AWNRJQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1284664302&sr=8-2


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

bei Monitoren evtl. ja aber TVs


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

Ich zock auch auf TVs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nope, ich hab leider noch den Casio CFX-9850GB Plus, warum fragst? Die OS sind ja eigentlich alle fast gleich...



Kann den irgendwie nicht mit meinem PC verbinden. Wenn ich das Programm "FA-124" installieren will, dann bricht er jedes Mal die Installation ab, sowohl als Admin ausgeführt, wie auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus. Außerdem erkennt mein Rechner den Taschenrechner nicht wirklich, am Anfang einmal, dann kann er nicht installiert werden, weil er keinen Treiber findet und dann war es das auch schon wieder :X


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2010)

Kann man, aber frag mich nicht wie... meiner hat nur so einen komischen kleinen Klinkeanschluss für den Datentransfer, und so ein Kabel hab ich leider noch nicht hergekriegt...

Wenn der Rechner ihn beim ersten mal nicht richtig installiert hat ist er ja irgendwie im Geräte Manager, also vll. einfach da nochmal ganz rauslöschen und nochmal versuchen. 
Läuft das Tool evtl. nicht unter 7?


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Der verschwindet immer von alleine aus dem Manager. Und manuell installieren geht auch nicht, der Treiber von der CD ist anscheinend kein Treiber für den Taschenrechner.

Laut der Seite von Casio soll das auch unter Win7 funktionieren. Habs ja sogar im Kompatibilitätsmodus von XP und Vista probiert. Irgendwie grade voll störend. Hab mir extra schön viele Spiele etc. heruntergeladen und dann sowas :X


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2010)

Jopp, ich hätte für meinen auch Tetris, Super Mario und so... aber ohne Kabel :/


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Bei uns waren die Kabel alle mit dabei. Sowohl Linkkabel als auch USB :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Oo ihr sollt nicht spielen sonder rechnen damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Ab und zu ist es aber extrem langweilig im Unterricht. Und nach Klausuren wenn man nur rumsitzt hat man dann auch was zu tun ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Und fällt auch nicht gross auf wenn man auf dem Rechner Mario spielt. xD


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2010)

Nö, du rechnest ja gerade was total kompliziertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Im Moment habe ich eh nur Pokemon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

omg sowas gabs 1996 noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2010)

Macht Amazon was wenn ich über meiner Mutter ihren Account mir nen Film kaufen aber meine Kontodaten angebe? Erste Bestellung bei Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin 17. Ich meine damit ob ich den Film dann an der Tür auch annehmen kann.   

MfG


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

nee sollte keine Probleme geben


----------



## Nebola (16. September 2010)

Sofern der Film nicht ab 18. ist, sollte das gehen.

Paini hab dir ne Pm geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2010)

Der ist ab 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Von wem das Geld abgebucht wird ist bei Amazon egal. Wichtig ist nur der Name an den es versendet wird. Bei Ü18-Teilen, müsste dann halt auch wirklich deine Mutter das Paket annehmen. Beim Rest ist es egal wer das macht. :>


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2010)

Und was ist wenn keiner Zuhause ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Dann wird der Film in deinem Briefkasten landen. Das Paket sollte eigentlich klein genug dafür sein. Zumindest landen die bei mir immer einfach so im Briefkasten :O


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2010)

Wenn der Briefkasten zu klein ist wird's zum nächsten Dhl dingens gebracht oder zu Nachbarn?


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Entweder an die nächste Poststelle, oder zu Nachbarn. Wir haben nämlich öfters das Phenomen, das etwas größerer Dinge bei irgendeinem unserer Nachbarn landen - das wir etwas bei der Post abholen mussten, das war bislang nur bei Dingen die FSK18 sind, wegen der Ausweiskontrolle.


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2010)

Ok danke dir. Aber dann wird ne Nachricht im Kasten sein wo das Paket ist?


----------



## Shefanix (16. September 2010)

Ja, und ohne die Nachricht bekommst du das Paket auch nicht. Außerdem steht dort auch drauf, ab wann du das Paket abholen kannst. Eigentlich immer erst am darauf folgendem Tag.

So, gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2010)

Hast mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nacht.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hast du dir nicht vor nen halben Jahr oder so nen LCD gekauft? Du warst doch da andauernd am suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Nö , war da nur am suchen bzw. informieren..
_


Falathrim schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Plasma "etwas" mehr Strom verbraucht ist es wayne, ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Der Verbrauch ist in etwa gleich , das stimmt._



Soramac schrieb:


> Ist LED nicht besser?



_Schöner aufjeden Fall (kräftigere Farben , besseres Schwarz , usw.) aber bei meinem Budget nicht drin ;-)_


----------



## Crucial² (17. September 2010)

*Hey Leute, kurze Frage:

*Wir haben hier in meinem Kuhkaff nicht mal ganz ne 1.000er DSL Leitung. Bisher habe ich mit meinem PC W-Lan benutzt, durch neue räumliche Gegebenheiten funktioniert dies aber nicht mehr ordentlich.

Jetzt wollten ich & meine 2 Brüder auf "dLAN" umsteigen, habe mich hier vor längerer Zeit mal Informiert und Positives Feedback bekommen.

*Jetzt zur Frage:*
Reicht die Geschwindigkeitsübertragung (14 MBit/s) dieses dLAN Sets locker aus um die volle Leistung aus meinem (Kack-) Internet zu empfangen?

Oder sollte ich, trotz schlechtem Internet, doch eher zu einem schnellerem Set greifen? Wäre natürlich wieder teurer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (17. September 2010)

Müsste normal gehen. Kannst aber 50% der Geschwindigkeit abziehen dann hast du ca. die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit natürlich je nach Abstand von einem Gerät zum anderen. 

Aber falls ihr mal doch etwas schnelleres Internet bekommen solltet, dann reicht es evtl. nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Crucial² (17. September 2010)

*Okay, 50% abzug würden dann ja immer noch 7 mbit/s entsprechen. Soviel ich weiß wäre das ja praktisch ausreichend für 7.000er DSL, oder Irre ich mich?*

Es gilt doch: 1mbit/s = ~1k DSL, oder?


----------



## Palimbula (17. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Okay, 50% abzug würden dann ja immer noch 7 mbit/s entsprechen. Soviel ich weiß wäre das ja praktisch ausreichend für 7.000er DSL, oder Irre ich mich?*
> 
> Es gilt doch: 1mbit/s = ~1k DSL, oder?



Jap, das passt. 1.000er oder 6.000er DSL klingt halt einfach besser (weil grössere Zahl) als 1Mbit oder 6Mbit.


----------



## muehe (17. September 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Wenn der Briefkasten zu klein ist wird's zum nächsten Dhl dingens gebracht oder zu Nachbarn?



hmm muss aber sehr klein sein wenn da nicht mal der DHL Brief vom Amazon reinpasst


----------



## Palimbula (17. September 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Wenn der Briefkasten zu klein ist wird's zum nächsten Dhl dingens gebracht oder zu Nachbarn?



Es kann sein, dass das Paket bei einem Nachbarn abgegeben wurde oder es wird zur nächsten Hauptpost-/Paketpoststelle gebracht. Bei letzterem hast du aber eine Karte im Briefkasten mit der Info wo du es abholen kannst. Bei erstem kannst du anhand der Paketnummer (wird in deiner Amazon-Bestellung angezeigt), verfolgen wer das Paket wann entgegengenommen hat.


----------



## Shadlight (17. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hmm muss aber sehr klein sein wenn da nicht mal der DHL Brief vom Amazon reinpasst



ich meine wenn die Dvd nicht in den Kasten passt (ist ne ganze Stafffel) ob dann ein Brief o ä drinnen steckt :X 

Edit http://www.amazon.de/Supernatural-Die-komplette-Staffel-5DVD/dp/B001O47KMM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1284721841&sr=8-3
kann ich das auf ner PS3 sehen? Wegen Region 2


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2010)

_Region 2 ist doch sowieso kein Problem auf der PS3 , oder nicht? _


----------



## Shadlight (17. September 2010)

ich habe auf sowas noch nie geachtet und deswegen Frage ich, aber google meint wohl R0 und R2 kann die Ps3


----------



## Palimbula (17. September 2010)

Im Normalfalle sind alle DVD-Widergabegeräte mit dem Regionalcode "vorbesetzt" in dem sie verkauft werden. Bei manchen Geräten kann man den Code wechseln, aber dieser Wechsel ist nur endlich (5x, 7x, keine Ahnung wie oft) möglich. Es gibt aber auch Wiedergabegeräte, die DVD's aller Regionen abspielen. Letztendlich hängt es aber auch dem Medium ab, dass du wiedergeben willst.


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2010)

Meine Katze vergewaltigt meinen alten Monitor ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1p8bc-yorAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. September 2010)

Zum Glück hat er kein Touch Screen. *g*


----------



## muehe (18. September 2010)

hmm gibt es diese kleinen weissen Fähnchen garnicht mehr wo man sieht ob man in dem Beitrag schon gepostet hat ?


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2010)

_Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein paar Kopfhöhrer?

Da ich mit neuem TV etc. natürlich auch Abends mal ein wenig zocken/schauen möchte such ich welche... (Natürlich auch für´s Musik hören)

Kann halt leider nicht aufdrehen da mein kleiner Bruder genau nebenan schläft.. - denke das gute Kopfhörer da das beste Kompromiss zwischen gutem Ton & Lautstärke ist ;-)

Preis? Hm..was muss man da so anlegen?

Hab da jetzt so an AKG / Beyerdynamic etc. gedacht..




Danke schonmal :-)
_


----------



## WeriTis (18. September 2010)

Ich hab meiner Schwester die AKG K530 geschenkt, die ist ganz begeistert davon, auch was den Tragekomfort als Brillenträgerin angeht.


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2010)

_Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das sie möglichst kabellos sein sollten - keine Lust bei 3.5m Entfernung immer auf das Kabel aufzupassen - warscheinlich kräuselt sich das dann noch usw.. °_°

Danke schonmal :-)

_


----------



## Shadlight (18. September 2010)

Ich suche auch gute Kopfhöhrer da mein Opa neben an schläft. Kabellos wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## muehe (18. September 2010)

Funk wird glaube teuer 

http://www.amazon.de...cm_cr_pr_sims_t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



günstiger http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-RS-160-Digitales-Funkkopfh%C3%B6rersystem/dp/B002SOU2Y0/ref=pd_cp_ce_2


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2010)

_Achja - soviel hab ich dafür schon in etwa eingeplant - nur ob sie was taugen ist die andere Frage ;-)_


----------



## muehe (18. September 2010)

bei dem Preis halt paar tage googln , informieren


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2010)

_Stimmt - werd auch mal im Hifi-Forum schaue..bis jetzt hab ich nur nicht das passende Unterforum gefunden  

/Edit : Wobei Kabellos net unbedingt sein muss - hauptsache sie haben nen guten/sehr guten Klang und nen Kabel von 3m -3,5m :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (19. September 2010)

Kennt jemand eine gute Digitalkamera für max 100€ ? Sollte als Ergänzung zu meiner Dslr sein, da ich sie nicht überall mit hinschleppen will.

MfG


----------



## muehe (19. September 2010)

puh müsstest mal z.b. hier http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f206/ oder noch spezielleren Foren nach guten kompakten bis 100Euro nachfragen


----------



## Kyragan (19. September 2010)

Wobei du die Bilder, die du da rauskriegst genauso gut mit jedem halbwegs modernen Handy hinkriegst, 100€ Kompaktcams sind tbh für die Tonne.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2010)

Na jetzt gehts ja los. Hardware-DRM!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/18/intel-wants-to-charge-50-to-unlock-stuff-your-cpu-can-already-d/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. September 2010)

WTF? Oo die haben wohl eine an der Klatsche.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. September 2010)

ne frage taugen die[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] Logitech X-530 was? für Musik hören und Filme schauen? weil Gamen tut ich so oder so mit dem G35.[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (19. September 2010)

Was sagt dein Budget? Mit entsprechenden Edifier Boxen bist du sicherlich besser bedient. Ich persönlich hab in Sachen Audio zu Logitech überhaupt kein Vertrauen. Besonders nicht bei Boxen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. September 2010)

Etwa so 60€


----------



## Kyragan (19. September 2010)

Edifier C2


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. September 2010)

Nun ja gerne, aber ja die 60&#8364; Gleich = 80SFR und die boxen finden mann nur bei shops die ich nicht kenne und erst noch für 119SFR


----------



## Kyragan (19. September 2010)

Blame Switzerland. Hier kosten die ziemlich genau 60€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. September 2010)

Hab mir übers Wochenende 9€ Logitech-Boxen per Amazon bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin recht zufrieden, für 9 Euro ist die Qualität nicht schlecht!


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

_Bis jetzt bin ich auf den aus - mal schauen was ich noch so schickes finde.. :-)_


----------



## muehe (20. September 2010)

http://www.computeru...6.asp?agent=288 

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE46C6700-LED-Backlight-Fernseher-Full-HD-anthrazit-schwarz/dp/B003AWSONA/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

_Auch schick :-)

Beim Philips ist der Vorteil das er so aussieht wie der BR-Player den ich im Auge hab..wäre auch von der gleichen Firma... :-)

Werd mir den LG aber mal anschauen :-)_ 

_/Edit : Den Samsung hab ich auch schon gesehen - hab sicher 10 verschiedene TV´s zur Auswahl.. _


----------



## muehe (20. September 2010)

hast denn ne Soundanlage den Ton von den flachen Dingern kannst immer knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

_Gute Kopfhörer werden gekauft - kann nicht wirklich auf ne Anlage zurückgreifen..kleiner Bruder schläft genau nebenan - ausserdem kann ich dann auch mitten in der Nacht meine Musik hören.. 

Der LG ist schonmal raus - spiegelt viel zu stark... :-/

Dann mal schauen welcher es nu wird.. -_-_


----------



## Ennia (20. September 2010)

Geh halt zum nächsten ElektroMarkt und schau dir die Geräte dort an. Samsung ist halt ein heißer Tip, wenn es um LED-backlight LCDs hauptsächlich geht.


----------



## Shadlight (20. September 2010)

es gibt schon 3D Geräte für 1200€, sie haben 120 Herz musst ja kein 3D gucken. 
*http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Samsung+LE40C750+3D&x=0&y=0
*


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Geh halt zum nächsten ElektroMarkt und schau dir die Geräte dort an. Samsung ist halt ein heißer Tip, wenn es um LED-backlight LCDs hauptsächlich geht.



_Da war ich schon mehrmals - Problem ist da ja das Neonlicht was Plasmas ziemlich grausig ausschauen lässt..obwohl ich sowieso eher auf LED / LCD abfahre.. :-)

Wichtig ist ja vor allem ein super Bild (schwarzes Schwarz , kräftige Farben , super Schärfe) für BluRay und ein geringer Inputlag wegen dem Konsolenzocken - und da ist der Philips ganz weit vorne :-)_



Shadlight schrieb:


> es gibt schon 3D Geräte für 1200€, sie haben 120 Herz musst ja kein 3D gucken.
> *http://www.amazon.de...C750+3D&x=0&y=0
> *



_Nicht so das was ich suche :-)

Auf 3D kann ich verzichten.. - aber danke :-)_


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Ich empfehle immer Samsung. Habe selbst einen etwas älteren Samsung daheim, bin aber voll und ganz zufrieden.

IMHO ist die neuste Reihe der LED-TVs von Samsung einfach nur geil. Was ich da auch schon live gesehen hab in Sachen Bildquali hat mich fast schier umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *habenwill*


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

_Jo , aber bei den Samsungs ist das mit dem Inputlag leider so eine Sache.. :-/

Naja..schauen..paar Tage kann ich ja noch warten.. :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (20. September 2010)

Mein dLan ist heute gekommen. Funktioniert wunderbar. Erreiche im Ping Test fast exakt die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie wenn ich direkt mit Lan-Kabel angeschlossen bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls also jemand irgendwelche Fragen/Bedenken zu dLan hat: Fragt müch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Hm, wie hoch ist das denn? Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Inputlags, außer bei der Wii, aber das lag an Bluetooth zwischen Konsole und Controller. Ach ja, nen AV-Receiver hab ich auch dazwischen hängen....


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

_Muss ich mal raussuchen - hab die Seite nicht abgespeichert :-/_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. September 2010)

Zeig mir mal neuere Fernseher de gross ist und kein Inputlag hat.


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Ihr zockt damit online? Weil ich glaub mir isses wirklich Latte, ob ich 50ms inputlag hab...


----------



## eMJay (20. September 2010)

Den Input lag hab ich ihrgendwie nur wenn ich meine PS2 anschließe über Scart. 
Oder damals noch der DVD-Player über Scart dran war, da musste ich ich den Ton etwas später einstellen. Seid alles über HDMI angeschlossen ist, ist der lag weg.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2010)

Die Seite ist einfach manchmal unglaublich unterhaltsam...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (20. September 2010)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mywot.com.../flashplayer.de gibs ja wirklich


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal neuere Fernseher de gross ist und kein Inputlag hat.



_Viele aktuelle Plasmas - wobei "kein Inputlag" nicht stimmt - der ist Vorhanden - der ist aber so gering das man ihn nicht spürt... :-)
_


b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ihr zockt damit online? Weil ich glaub mir isses wirklich Latte, ob ich 50ms inputlag hab...




_Hab ich vor , ja. MW2 und dann auch Black Ops usw.._
_
_
_Naja..auch im Singleplayer ist es bemerkbar - aber da hat jeder nen anderes Empfinden..ich zB. merk den ziemlich stark _
_
_
_-----------------_
_
_
_Naja..ich schau die Tage mal noch ein wenig rum..finde schon das passende ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (21. September 2010)

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666169325#features

Schauen gar nicht so schlecht aus (:


----------



## WeriTis (21. September 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen.

Kennt ihr das Tool " Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool", mit dem man Windows 7 einfach vom USB-Stick aus installierbar machen kann? Irgendwie verlangt das Voraussetzung "Microsoft Image Mastering API v2", welches aber, aus völlig ungeklärten Gründen, für deutsche Windows XP Versionen nicht verfügbar zu sein scheint. Der Link, den man nach der Authentizitätsprüfung bekommt, führt jedenfalls zu " Die angeforderte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.". Microsoft fail much?

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich Windows 7 trotzdem Bootfähig auf nen USB-Stick bekomme?

/&#8364;: Ok, lag wohl doch eher an Firefox als an MS, aber die Weiterleitung mit "Angeforderte Seite nicht gefunden" bringt auch der IE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls hab ich nach nem Tag probieren eh eingesehen, dass es wenig Sinn macht zu versuchen mit einem Win XP 32bit OS einen USB-Stick für Win 7 64bit Bootfertig zu machen^^


----------



## Ennia (21. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Viele aktuelle Plasmas - wobei "kein Inputlag" nicht stimmt - der ist Vorhanden - der ist aber so gering das man ihn nicht spürt... :-)
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich spiel ja auch ab und zu mit der PS3 auf meinem Samsung LCD und ich kann keine Lags o.ä. verzeichnen. 
Vielleicht sind das Einzelfälle? Bei mir läuft alles im AVR via HDMI und Glasfaser zusammen: alles einwandfrei.

Was bei Samsung wirklich schön ist, das sind die Farben (und natürlich S/W), und die sehr kurzen Umschaltzeiten von Sender zu sender (ich bin ein Zapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Auch das AnyNET+ von Samsung ist spitze. Ich kann alle HDMI Geräte mit der TV-Fernbedienung steuern.


----------



## b1sh0p (21. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Auch das AnyNET+ von Samsung ist spitze. Ich kann alle HDMI Geräte mit der TV-Fernbedienung steuern.



Den Kram find ich doof. Und ich sag dir auch warum: Ich hab ne Logitech Harmony. Wenn ich nun Bluray schau und dann umstelle auf meine WD TV Live, dann geht der Bluray Player aus und schaltet den TV mit aus.... Deswegen wird der Käse bei mir gleich deaktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blöd nur, dass er nach nem Firmaware-Update vom BD-Player wieder aktiv ist.....

Aber ohne AVR und All-in-One-Fernbedienung ist das ne feine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Also ich spiel ja auch ab und zu mit der PS3 auf meinem Samsung LCD und ich kann keine Lags o.ä. verzeichnen.
> Vielleicht sind das Einzelfälle? Bei mir läuft alles im AVR via HDMI und Glasfaser zusammen: alles einwandfrei.
> 
> Was bei Samsung wirklich schön ist, das sind die Farben (und natürlich S/W), und die sehr kurzen Umschaltzeiten von Sender zu sender (ich bin ein Zapper
> ...




_Also Einzelfälle sind es nicht - aber wie gesagt..jeder nimmt das anders wahr - ich weiss halt nicht wie ich drauf reagiere 

Eigentlich bin ich auf nen LED aus - Bildqualität ist ja einfach mal top..wenn ich bei der "alten" Generation der Samsung LED´s bei Youtube die Qualität schon gut finde..wie soll´s dann erst mit den "neuen" sein...und das dann auch live..

Hm..  

__http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NGEN4PPEU4&feature=related_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJRoWlZOD-c&feature=related_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. September 2010)

Ich weist net was ich Anfangen soll zu lernen C++ oder HTML beides interessiert mich^^


----------



## Shefanix (21. September 2010)

C++, HTML finde ich nicht allzu wichtig und interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Obwohl, eigentlich eher C#.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2010)

HTML ist auch keine Programmiersprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Objective-C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. September 2010)

Nun ja weis halt noch nicht... werde sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QBLKBYrgvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Zukunft des Gläsern Menschen.


----------



## WeriTis (22. September 2010)

*ähem* also, ein freund von mir, ähm, weiss nicht unter welchem punkt ic- er im bios des msi pa55-gd65`s dual channel aktiviert. kennt sich jemand im bios dieses boards aus?


----------



## Kyragan (22. September 2010)

Wenn da die 2 richtigen RAM-Slots belegt sin erkennt das Board das von allein.


----------



## WeriTis (22. September 2010)

Joar, habs dann auch gesehen als CPU Z Dualchannel angezeigt hat =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich weist net was ich Anfangen soll zu lernen C++ oder HTML beides interessiert mich^^



C++ ist eine Programmiersprache. Html dagegen ist das nicht im geringsten. C++ biegt man sich auch nicht bei, um Webentwickler zu werden. Html hingegen schon, da es wo anders keine Daseinsberechtigung hat.
C# hingegen taugt für die Webentwicklung. Allerdings ist die Technik über ASP.Net Webforms eine ganz andere, wie beispielsweise Web-Entwicklung mit PHP. Denn ASP.Net Webforms suggeriert dir eine "stateful" - Anwendung zu entwickeln, was bei Http ja nicht der Fall ist. Es ist statuslos. ASP.Net MVC hingegen geht wieder zurück, zur Statuslosigkeit. HTML musst du dann eh lernen. Das gehört zum Grundwerkzeug, genauso wie Javascript.

Werde dir also erstmal klar darüber, was du machen willst. Willst du Spiele entwickeln, dann vielleicht Java oder natürlich auch C++. Willst du Web entwickeln, dann entweder PHP, Java oder C#. Die beiden letzteren eigenen sich natürlich auch für alles andere. Sei es nun Windows-Applikationen mit Win-Forms, WPF oder bei Java eben Java Swing. Oder eben komplexe Prozesse, Server oder was weiß ich.

Ich persönlich würde dir C# empfehlen, wenn es nicht nur Web sein soll. Es ist bei weitem einfacher zu lernen, als ANSI C++ und du greifst auf eine gewaltige Basisbibliothek zurück. Bei Java natürlich auch. Außerdem kannst plattformunabhängig entwickeln.

ANSI C++ ist bei weitem schwerer. Als Beispiel sei hier die Speicherverwaltung erwähnt. Das ist in C oder C++ alles noch mühsame Handarbeit. In Java oder C# räumt dir der GC den Speicher automatisch wieder frei.

Und PHP ist eine Frickelsprache, die ihre Daseinsberechtigung im Web-Bereich hat. Ich persönlich hasse sie. Allein schon weil mir dort eine strenge Typisierung fehlt. Deswegen find ich auch Javascript zum kotzen.
Aber Web ohne Javascript ist heutzutage einfach nicht mehr denkbar. Deswegen komm ich um Javascript nicht herum. Um PHP in unserer Firma Gott sei Dank schon.


----------



## muehe (22. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könnten veraltete Programme sein wie z.b. nicht aktueller Firefox , PDF Reader o.ä. kann ich aber nicht genau sagen da ich Kaspersky nicht nutze


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. September 2010)

Huhu Technik-Forum, habe mal eine klitzekleine Frage, die mich schon seit Wochen brennend interessiert,nämlich:

Wie weiß ein Computer, dass z.B. die 01-Combo 01001100 z.b. ein A ist. Ich weiß, das ist je nach Programm unterschiedlich definiert, aber irgendwo muss der PC doch überhaupt definiert haben, was dieses 01001100 im Ursprung bedeutet, da sonst ja auch keine Programmcodes geschrieben werden könnten, die dieses 01001100( ursprünglich A) in ein z.B. B umformen oder was weiß ich damit machen. Irgendwo muss das ja mechanisch definiert sein, da der PC ja sonst nicht weiß, was 01001100 bedeutet, und somit auch keinerlei Programmcode geschrieben werden kann.

P.S. Danke im Vorraus und ich hoffe meine Frage ist wenigstens halbwegs verständlich, weiß sonst auch nicht wie ich das formulieren soll...

Edit: Jaja Google hab ich gesucht aber wahrscheinlich auch das Falsche eingegeben...


----------



## WeriTis (22. September 2010)

Selbstgebaute Rechner sind doch ein immerwährender Quell von Freude. Gestern installiert, tut alles, heute von der Arbeit gekommen, eingeschalten und bei der Win Anmeldung kommt ein Bluescreen mit Titel "Memory Management" - kennt das jemand?

Die verwendeten OCZ PC3-10666 wurden vom Board auch nur als PC3-8500er erkannt. Ich hab den Ram manuell auf 1333Mhz gestellt, aber finde keine Einstellung um die Spannung anzupassen. Eigentlich sollten die 1,65V bekommen, haben aber atm nur 1,5V.


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2010)

WEnn ich z.B. einen Proxy anpinge per selbstgeschriebene Batch-Datei geht die konsole sofort wieder weg. Sie erscheint nur kurz und dann sofort wieder weg. 
Auch wenn ich ein Programm z.B. in C schreibe (einfache Rechung z.B.) passiert das selbe.
Habe win7 Prof.

@den über mir: Was für eine Hardware und os hast du?


----------



## WeriTis (22. September 2010)

Win 7 prof 64, Hardware siehe sig. Tut momentan merkwürdigerweise...


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Huhu Technik-Forum, habe mal eine klitzekleine Frage, die mich schon seit Wochen brennend interessiert,nämlich:
> 
> Wie weiß ein Computer, dass z.B. die 01-Combo 01001100 z.b. ein A ist. Ich weiß, das ist je nach Programm unterschiedlich definiert, aber irgendwo muss der PC doch überhaupt definiert haben, was dieses 01001100 im Ursprung bedeutet, da sonst ja auch keine Programmcodes geschrieben werden könnten, die dieses 01001100( ursprünglich A) in ein z.B. B umformen oder was weiß ich damit machen. Irgendwo muss das ja mechanisch definiert sein, da der PC ja sonst nicht weiß, was 01001100 bedeutet, und somit auch keinerlei Programmcode geschrieben werden kann.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip ist das durch die CPU festgelegt. Ein Prozessor hat Register in die du binären Code schreiben kannst. Jeder Befehl, den der Prozessor versteht, ist entsprechend codiert. Die Befehle sind in verschiedene Kategorien unterteilt.
Arithmetische Operationen, Speicheroperationen oder zum Beispiel auch Steueroperationen. Du brauchst also das Handbuch der CPU um erstmal zu sehen, was er alles versteht. Deswegen ist Maschinencode, den du schreibst, maschinenabhängig. Die eine CPU kann ihn ausführen, die andere nicht. Wenn du in Hochsprachen programmierst, dann muss es da natürlich auch etwas geben, dass deinen Code in nativen Maschinencode übersetzen kann.

Die Ansätze sind dabei ganz verschieden. Google mal nach Assembler, da bist du schon ziemlich weit unten und fast bei Maschinensprache. In Assembler werden die Bitfolgen in Befehle zusammengefasst, damit man sich es leichter merken kann.
In einer Hochsprache passiert nichts anderes. Es muss etwas geben, dass mir zum Beispiel Sachen wie:

int value1 = 10;
int value2 = 10;
int value 3 = value1 + value2;

in Binärcode übersetzt. Was du oben siehst, könntest du so in einem mit C# programmierten Programm ohne weiteres ausführen. Irgendetwas, ein etwas, dass den Prozessor und seine Befehlssätze kennt, weiß nun, dass es ganz naiv dahergesagt etwas wie 1010111... für eine Rechenoperation, gefolgt von der ersten Zahl 1010 plus vielleicht einen Befehl um den Prozessor zu verstehen zu geben, dass nun die zweite kommt und so weiter, übergeben muss.

Ich hab mich selbst bisher kaum damit beschäftigt. Warum auch! Es reicht, wenn es heutzutage noch ein paar Freaks gibt, die das machen.

Kannst ja mal nach Schlagwörtern wie Maschinensprache, Assembler, Compiler und Interpreter googeln. Und bei einer Grafikkarte ist es das Gleiche. Auf unterste Ebene musst du dich mit den Registern der Grafikkarte beschäftigen und welche Bitfolgen welche (ich sag jetzt mal) Impulse in Richtung Monitor schicken. Aber wie gesagt: So wirklich Plan hab ich da auch nicht mehr.

Ist eh schwer, sich das alles noch vorzustellen. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass Prozessoren heutzutage mit 3 Ghz arbeiten, was 3 Milliarden Hertz entspricht. So gesehen 3 Milliarden Vorgänge in der Sekunde. Schon krank.


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2010)

Können überhaupt noch viele Menschen heutzutage Assembler?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. September 2010)

Erst mal Danke Klose! Dann werde ich noch bisschen schauen aber so wie es aussieht will ich dann C++ machen... um bei Splinter cell 8 mit Programmieren zu können. ;D


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Selbstgebaute Rechner sind doch ein immerwährender Quell von Freude. Gestern installiert, tut alles, heute von der Arbeit gekommen, eingeschalten und bei der Win Anmeldung kommt ein Bluescreen mit Titel "Memory Management" - kennt das jemand?
> 
> Die verwendeten OCZ PC3-10666 wurden vom Board auch nur als PC3-8500er erkannt. Ich hab den Ram manuell auf 1333Mhz gestellt, aber finde keine Einstellung um die Spannung anzupassen. Eigentlich sollten die 1,65V bekommen, haben aber atm nur 1,5V.



lass sie mal automatisch steuern um zu sehen, obs daran liegt. An sonsten 14-Tage Rückgaberecht!


----------



## Klos1 (22. September 2010)

Ich hoffe dann, dass du sehr begeistert von Mathe bist. Denn Spiele zu programmieren, vor allem wenn es Richtung 3D geht, dass ist Mathe bis zum kotzen und zwar höchstes Niveau. Wäre jetzt nichts für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (22. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> lass sie mal automatisch steuern um zu sehen, obs daran liegt. An sonsten 14-Tage Rückgaberecht!



Werd das das nächste mal testen, wenn der Bluescreen kommt, danke.


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Die verwendeten OCZ PC3-10666 wurden vom Board auch nur als PC3-8500er erkannt. Ich hab den Ram manuell auf 1333Mhz gestellt, aber finde keine Einstellung um die Spannung anzupassen. Eigentlich sollten die 1,65V bekommen, haben aber atm nur 1,5V.



Laut dem MB-Buch ist es auch da wo man die CPU Spannung anheben kann. Kannst für Jede Bank einzeln einstellen. DDR_VREF_CA_A usw.


----------



## WeriTis (22. September 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Laut dem MB-Buch ist es auch da wo man die CPU Spannung anheben kann. Kannst für Jede Bank einzeln einstellen. DDR_VREF_CA_A usw.



Ah, Danke. Das mit dr Spannung würde deshalb eventuell sinn machen, weil die Bluescreens nach ein paar mal neustarten weg waren, also vermutlich das Board auf Betriebstemperatur und der Widerstand entsprechend geringer oder so...


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2010)

Das hatte ich auch bei meinem OCZ RAM musste auch von hand erhöhen


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke Klose! Dann werde ich noch bisschen schauen aber so wie es aussieht will ich dann C++ machen... um bei Splinter cell 8 mit Programmieren zu können. ;D



Games zu programmieren ist wohl so ziemlich das schwerste, was man in Sachen Programmierung machen kann. Ich find schwerer ist nur der Maschinenkram den Klos grad erwähnt hat. Weniger wegen seiner Komplexität sondern weils so unglaublich abstrakt ist.

Generell ist Programmieren solcher hochkomplexen Programme wie Spiele Mathematik höchsten Niveaus. Da muss man in dieser Beziehung schon was drauf haben.


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Games zu programmieren ist wohl so ziemlich das schwerste, was man in Sachen Programmierung machen kann. Ich find schwerer ist nur der Maschinenkram den Klos grad erwähnt hat. Weniger wegen seiner Komplexität sondern weils so unglaublich abstrakt ist.
> 
> Generell ist Programmieren solcher hochkomplexen Programme wie Spiele Mathematik höchsten Niveaus. Da muss man in dieser Beziehung schon was drauf haben.



Denke das war auch eher ein bisschen als Spaß gemeint ;D

Das lernen von C++ soll ja auch schon 1-2 Jahre dauern (kenn mich da net so aus).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

War auch mehr als Spass gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

Mit Programmiersprachen ist es wohl ähnlich wie mit Fremdsprachen: Man lernt nie aus. Erst recht nicht, wenn sie so komplex und umfangreich wie C# und Konsorten. Da reichen 1-2 Jahre allenfalls für die Basics.
Beim Programmieren kommt halt immer die mathematische Komponente dazu. Da wendet man keine Vokabeln an, sondern muss Zusammenhänge in logische mathematische Systeme bringen und diese dann auf die Programmiersprache übertragen. Das istn ständiger Lern- und Denkprozess.
Coder von umfangreichen Programmen tippen am Tag keine 150 Zeilen Code, sondern erheblich weniger. Einfach weil Zusammenhänge so komplex sind.


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. September 2010)

Erst mal vielen Dank Klos, deine Ausführungen waren schonmal höchst interessant. Nun ist aber eine weitere Frage aufgetaucht:
Du hast ja geschrieben 





> Jeder Befehl, den der Prozessor versteht, ist entsprechend codiert


 und 





> Du brauchst also das Handbuch der CPU um erstmal zu sehen, was er alles versteht


. Nur woher versteht der PC das? Also wo bzw. wie ist das definiert. Ich hoffe, es ist wenigstens ungefähr klar geworden was ich verstehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2010)

_Grrrr..was mach ich nur mit meinem Geld.. -_- (Nein , nicht verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...)
_ 
_ca. 1400€ hab ich rumliegen..

Was ich mir alles holen  will : 

- Kamera (für´n Anfang erstmal D90 + Zoom + Immerdrauf + alles was dazu gehört) - (Tasche/Speicherkarte usw..)
- TV (so 42" oder mehr)
- Konsole (Xbox 360)
- BR-Player 
- PC und/oder Laptop (+ Alles was dazu gehört)
- Fahrrad (Einfaches für Straße etc.)
- Kopfhörer (Große - So Sennheiser 555 o.ä)

maaan..ich weiss net was mir am wichtigsten ist -_-_


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

Was die CPU "versteht" ist hardwareseitig mittels Befehlssätzen integriert. Um das genauer zu verstehen muss man wissen, wie eine x86-CPU(denn das sind alle CPUs die in einem PC oder Notebook stecken) aufgebaut ist. Um es mal ganz simpel zu erklären: Jede CPU hat bestimmte Teile die spezielle Aufgaben erfüllen. Ein Beispiel dafür sind die ALUs (Arithmetic Logic Units). Diese sind in der Lage pro Takt eine bestimmte Anzahl an Rechenoperationen(Addition, Subtraktion, Division und Multiplikation) durchzuführen, während andere Einheiten komplexere Rechenoperationen wie Wurzeln oder Potenzen ausführen. Letztere brauchen oft auch mehrere Takte für eine Berechnung oder bewältigen weniger Operationen in einem Takt. 
Befehlssätze äußern sich in vielerei hinsicht. Beispielsweise in der maximalen Größe eines Befehls einer Floating Point Unit. Aktuell sind derzeit SSE 4 bzw SSE4.1 die es ermöglichen jeweils 128Bit große Befehle in einem Takt zu berechnen und auszugeben. Mit den neuen Generationen von AMD und Intel wird AVX eingeführt, dass diese Befehlsgröße aus 256 Bit erweitert. 

Das ist alles unendlich kompliziert. Wenn dich das so stark interessiert würde ich dir vorschlagen dich gesondert zu informieren. Es ist dabei sicherlich einfacher sich Grundkenntnisse anzueignen und sich dann mal ein aktuelles Architekturdesign zu Gemüte zu führen an dem man nachvollziehen kann, wie das alles funktioniert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was ich mir alles holen  will :
> 
> - Kamera (für´n Anfang erstmal D90 + Zoom + Immerdrauf + alles was dazu gehört) - (Tasche/Speicherkarte usw..)
> - TV (so 42" oder mehr)
> ...



Bau dir PC für 950€ Tacken zusammen, Kauf dir 3x 24 Zoll Monitor. = have a nice day!


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. September 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du für nen PC/Laptop hast (momentan), und was du mit dem PC machen willst (ob der fürn Job ist etc). Also son billiges Rad bekommste für 40-50 Euro oder einfach mal bei Verwandten nachfragen ob die noch ein altes haben. Ich z.B. fahr das von meiner Oma.... Gleiches wie für den PC gilt auch für die Kamera. Brauchst du die für den Job o.Ä.? Und wenn es nicht unbedingt eine XBox sein muss ( Halo ist schon geil, ik), dann nimm eine PS3 mit BR-Player, dann hast du auch noch genug Geld für nen halbwegs vernünftigen Fernseher (42'' wird zwar schwer zu finden sein, aber naja (Habe mich jetzt mal an meinem Fernseher @ home orientiert. Der hat deutlich mehr als 1000 Euro gekostet und ist trotzdem nicht 42" groß)).


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Grrrr..was mach ich nur mit meinem Geld.. -_- (Nein , nicht verschenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



- _Kamera (für´n Anfang erstmal D90 + Zoom + Immerdrauf + alles was dazu gehört) - (Tasche/Speicherkarte usw..)_ &#8730;
und wenn Geld über bleibt
_Laptop _&#8730;

Dann hast du was, womit du auch in Zukunft was anfangen kannst. Es kann schnell sein, dass du keine Lust mehr auf Zocken hast und dann XBox oder (High End) PC mehr oder weniger ungenutzt rumstehen und vor sich hin stauben. Bei nem Laptop und ner DLSR hast du wesentlich mehr von imo.
Oder du kaufst dir den großen TV und nen BR Player. Das wäre auch was, was länger hält und woran man nicht so schnell das Interesse verliert._
_


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2010)

_Tjoa...das ist halt die Frage...ich hätte gern alles..aber mangels Lottogewinne 

Naja..ich werd mal hin&her überlegen.

Hat denn jemand ne Empfehlung für nen Laptop?

- 13"-15"
- so günstig wie möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- lange Akkulaufzeit_


----------



## Crucial² (23. September 2010)

Hauptsache keinen Fujitsu Siemens.

Sony Vaio´s sind geil, aber nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

Hat Jemand von euch mal die neue Fuchs beta drauf gehabt, und kann mir sagen wie der so ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (23. September 2010)

Vaio`s sind nicht zu empfehlen, dank Treibergewirre bei einer Neuinstallation.


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

Ich finde komisch das jeder neue Tab unten als neues Symbol angeigt wird, werden bei mir schon mal 10Tabs.^^


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2010)

_Also keiner ne Empfehlung? Grrrr... 

Muss erstmal schauen was an Objektiven ändern könnte damit , wenn dann , überhaupt noch der Laptop ins Budget passen würde -_-_


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch mal die neue Fuchs beta drauf gehabt, und kann mir sagen wie der so ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab FF4 Beta 6 aufm MacBook. Ich find ne große Veränderung zum 3.6er ists nicht. Sieht besser aus und ist etwas schneller. Aber dann hörts auch schon auf. Chrome ist immer noch deutlich schneller.


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

Google würde mir persönlich aber zu viel Daten horten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab FF4 Beta 6 aufm MacBook. Ich find ne große Veränderung zum 3.6er ists nicht. Sieht besser aus und ist etwas schneller. Aber dann hörts auch schon auf. Chrome ist immer noch deutlich schneller.



Ach so ok! 



Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Google würde mir persönlich aber zu viel Daten horten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kill ID 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Grrrr..was mach ich nur mit meinem Geld.. -_- (Nein , nicht verschenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls es dich tröstet, so ähnlich gehts mir gerade auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vermutlich wirds gegen Weihnachten/Anfang 2011 ein MacBook Pro 13" werden... wobei ich irgendwie gerne einen i3 da drin hätte :/


----------



## painschkes (23. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Falls es dich tröstet, so ähnlich gehts mir gerade auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ein wenig 

Ich weiss halt nicht wann und überhaupt was ich holen will..bis Weihnachten zB. sieht das Budget sicherlich anders aus -_-_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

Stimmt ist ja bald wieder Weihnachten, kann ich wieder richtig absahnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2010)

*sigh* Ich liebe es... seit einer halben Stunde noch 4 Sekunden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2010)

Sieht mal einer an, Golem hat den Test des 'finalen' WePads online: http://www.golem.de/1009/78209.html

Warum ich final in Anführungszeichen schreibe werdet ihr merken wenn ihr den Test lest...


----------



## WeriTis (23. September 2010)

Bissl wenig Infos für nen Test, ist ja eher ein Ersteindruck - aber wird sicher noch nachgeliefert...^^


Zu meinem Ram-Problem: wenn ich die beiden OCZ Riegel automatisch takten lasse, funktioniert alles, aber dann laufen sie halt als PC3-8500 statt als PC3-10666, als die ich sie gekauft habe.

Was ich davor gemacht hatte, um sie auf die PC3-10666 Werte zu bringen:
-FSB-Ratio erhöht, damit der Takt auf 1333Mhz ist
-VDRAM erhöht, damit die Spannung von 1,5V (Auto) auf die angegebenen 1,65V kommt (Aber nicht die Spannung der einzelnen Speicherbänke, ich hab keine ahnung was das A und C heisst, und warum da 0,75V dransteht, bzw welche Werte ich da auf was ändern müsste)

Könnte der Bluescreen bei der Windowsanmeldung nach dem Starten des PCs aus kaltem Zustand daran liegen, dass ich die Spannung der Speicherbänke noch anpassen muss? Oder hilft nur zurückschicken, und warten dass HWV irgendwann neue schickt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht mal einer an, Golem hat den Test des 'finalen' WePads online: http://www.golem.de/1009/78209.html
> 
> Warum ich final in Anführungszeichen schreibe werdet ihr merken wenn ihr den Test lest...



Nun ja erst nach paar Updates ist es fertig, sieht aber schick aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. September 2010)

Schick ? Das Ding wiegt 1 Kilo! Ich sag nur, Next HTC HD3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite mit Lüfter, l a w l. Netbook inc ? achne, 1 Kilo ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. September 2010)

1 Kilo? ist doch nix,  Nebola Schaf dir Muskeln an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> 1 Kilo? ist doch nix,  Nebola Schaf dir Muskeln an!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber 1 Kilo für nen Tablet, ich meine ,dass ist schon hart ^^


----------



## muehe (23. September 2010)

das Pad Gedöns geht mir richtig aufn Zeiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

Ein Kilo ist für nen Tablet imo deutlich zu viel. Die 2,2kg meines MacBooks stören mich zwar nicht, aber das Ding hab ich auch aufm Tisch stehen oder aufm Schoß. Das WeTab müsste man die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten und das ist auf Dauer doch ermüdend. Besonders, wenn mans nur in einer halten kann weil man die zweite zum navigieren braucht.
Die Tatsache, dass sie ein TN-Panel verbaut haben spricht absolut gegen das WeTab. Im Gegensatz zum iPad verändern sich Farben bei unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln doch sehr stark. Im Gegensatz zu nem Notebook kann ich den Winkel nicht anpassen, wenn ich das Ding irgendwie absetze.
Ich halte den Weg zum Atom eh für falsch. Besonders in Kombination mit so nem Wurschtel-OS aus MeeGo und ein wenig Selbstrumflickereien. Der Atom hat einfach eine zu hohe TDP für so ein Gerät. Es kann kein Netbook ersetzen (siehe Hardwaretastatur, vollwertiges OS und PREIS) und fürn bisschen gechilltes Surfen ist es meiner Meinung nach zu fett, zu schwer, obendrein auch noch hörbar (uärgs) und hat ein schlechtes Display was mir bei so einem Gerät dass keinen festen halt hat außer meinen Händen entschieden auf den Sack gehen tät.
Ich warte ja immer noch auf ein passables Android-Tablet mit Cortex A8/9 CPU und dem vollen Android-Market. Am liebsten Android 2.2 oder gar das kommende Android 3.0. Das ganze in schickem Design. Das wär was.
Windows ist zu schwerfällig für solche Geräte und braucht zu viele Ressourcen(von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass es sich nur mit x86 CPUs versteht). Dann brauchts wieder mindestens nen Atom und dann landen wir dort, wo das WeTab versagt.
Ich finde es im übrigen beschämend trotz Atom ruckelndes Scrollen zu haben. Da bauen sie schon ein eigenes OS und dann frisst das Ding Ressourcen wie es Sand in der Wüste gibt...


----------



## Soramac (23. September 2010)

@painschecks

An deiner Stelle wuerde Ich mir lieber zuerst ein Laptop zulegen, da hast du im Moment einfach am meisten davon. Denn wenn du dir die Nikon D90 kaufst mit Objektive bleibt nicht mehr viel Geld uebrig fuer ein Laptop, denn wer setzt sich gerne an einen Laptop, der zu lahm ist und auf Dauer einfach unkomfortabel wird. Zwar, gibt's auch in der niedrigen Preisklasse, aber sobald du dann auch Bilder bearbeiten moechtest, reicht da nicht umbedingt ein Notebook mit 2GB RAM und einen schwachen Prozessor.

Zum Fernseher wuerde wieder eine Konsole, Soundsystem (falls gewuenscht) und ein Blu-Ray Player fehlen. Sei denn du kaufst dir eine PS3

Meine Empfehlungen: Guter Laptop + Nikon D3100


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung warum auf meinem handy steht "Inaktive SIM-Karte"? Ich hab zwar schon 2 Wochen ein neues Handy, aber die Sim funzte erst auch... kennt das jemand?


----------



## muehe (23. September 2010)

hast die Sim denn schon aktiviert ?


----------



## Antizigo (23. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Folgende Frage: Ich hab einen TV (LH7000) im 16:9 Format. Ein Freund von mir meinte, dass das Bild in die Breite gezogen ist und zwar auf allen Programmen. Ich finde das Bild aber ganz normal. Kann es denn doch sein, dass es in die Breite gezogen ist?


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

Jaa, die hab ich schon seit 3 Jahren, nur von meinem alten Schinken auf ein neues Handy umgestiegen, die SIM funzte mit dem neuen Handy erst auch, nur heute nach der Schule seh ich das und kann auch nicht anrufen und simsen.

Edit: Es kommt drauf an ob das Programm auch in 16:9 sendet. In der Regel ja. Also RTL,SAT1,PRO7 etc.
Also bei allen Programmen stimmt nicht. Es kann wohl sein, dass der alte Heimatfilm in 4:3 gesendet wird, das sollte der Fernseher aber auch automatisch alles gut zurechtziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. September 2010)

vielleicht ist es bei ihm falsch eingestellt das er dir Eierköpfe und es bei dir als breitgezogen empfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antizigo (23. September 2010)

Hab Two and a half men auf kabel 1 geguckt, also sollte das Bild in Ordnung sein?

Thank's


----------



## muehe (23. September 2010)

ja bei den Serien is glaube auch bissl komisch weil dort glaube gezoomt wird

warn denn schwarze Balken da ? bei mir dauert das da auch n bissl durch diesen scheiss Humax Receiver





> Jaa, die hab ich schon seit 3 Jahren, nur von meinem alten Schinken auf ein neues Handy umgestiegen, die SIM funzte mit dem neuen Handy erst auch, nur heute nach der Schule seh ich das und kann auch nicht anrufen und simsen.



musst mal anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

http://www.igfd.org/...en+in+16%3A9%3F
Ist in 4:3, warum weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Antizigo (23. September 2010)

Alles klar danke euch!!!


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

hat jemand eine Idee bei der SIM?


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2010)

Mal raus nehmen sauber machen und wieder rein. 
Oder bei deinem Anbieter anrufen- deine Karte wurde deaktiviert?


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. September 2010)

Ja, sauber machen bringt nix, aber warum sollte die Karte deaktiviert werden? Geld wird alle 2Monate draufgemacht. Gibts noch andere Gründe?


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> [...]



Sign. Aber das sind ja nur ein paar Kinderkrankheiten die man ganz einfach per Software-Update fixen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2010)

Rufe halt mal bei denen an....


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sign. Aber das sind ja nur ein paar Kinderkrankheiten die man ganz einfach per Software-Update fixen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeig mir mal, wie du nen schlechtes Display, zu hohes Gewicht und einen (wie ich, bei einem solchen Gerät, finde) nervigen Lüfter per Software-Update fixen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2010)

Du musst nur daran glauben, dann ist das möglich!
(Frag das solche Leute wie den Kerl, der den Comment von oben bei YT zu einer Review gepostet hat.)


----------



## Nebola (23. September 2010)

Entweder hast du nicht verstanden das er die Meinung eines anderen wieder gegeben hat.

Oder ich habe dich nicht verstanden und du meinst das, was ich meine, das du meinst, oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2010)

Ich hol gleich die Ironie-Tags aus dem Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

Ach das war das, wo ich grad drübergestolpert bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Räum die das nächste Mal gefälligst besser auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeriTis (23. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> Zu meinem Ram-Problem: wenn ich die beiden OCZ Riegel automatisch takten lasse, funktioniert alles, aber dann laufen sie halt als PC3-8500 statt als PC3-10666, als die ich sie gekauft habe.
> 
> Was ich davor gemacht hatte, um sie auf die PC3-10666 Werte zu bringen:
> -FSB-Ratio erhöht, damit der Takt auf 1333Mhz ist
> ...



Also, ohne wirklich nervig sein zu wollen, aber ich hab halt nur begrenzt ahnung und google findet dazu auf die schnelle nicht das was ich suche oder ich suche falsch...


----------



## muehe (23. September 2010)

kenn das BIOS leider nicht daher kann da man wenig sagen

lass erstmal auf 1066 laufen wenns da stabil ist und googl auch mal nach deinem Board oder dem Ram

http://www.msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=95813

ansonsten züruckschicken die Rams


----------



## WeriTis (24. September 2010)

Oha, danke - das ist exakt dasselbe Problem. Wieviel macht es denn leistungstechnisch aus, wenn man die commandrate runter setzt, von 1t auf 2t?

&#8364;: Also zu Zeiten des AMD64 (war das überhaupt schon DDR2?^^) war der reelle Malus wohl um die 3%, wenn man 2t statt 1t hatte. Komm ich wohl nicht ums Zurücksenden rum, und das heisst PC wieder halb auseinander bauen, grml


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @painschecks
> 
> An deiner Stelle wuerde Ich mir lieber zuerst ein Laptop zulegen, da hast du im Moment einfach am meisten davon. Denn wenn du dir die Nikon D90 kaufst mit Objektive bleibt nicht mehr viel Geld uebrig fuer ein Laptop, denn wer setzt sich gerne an einen Laptop, der zu lahm ist und auf Dauer einfach unkomfortabel wird. Zwar, gibt's auch in der niedrigen Preisklasse, aber sobald du dann auch Bilder bearbeiten moechtest, reicht da nicht umbedingt ein Notebook mit 2GB RAM und einen schwachen Prozessor.
> 
> ...




_D3100 kommt eher nicht in Frage - die D90 hat für mich einfach die beste Haptik - darauf leg ich am meisten wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin zu 90% bei Laptop & Kamera - beb festen PC krieg ich von meinem Vater wieder - der hatte mir meinen damals abgekauft und brauch ihn bald nichtmehr - somit hat sich das auch erledigt :-)
_


----------



## Ennia (24. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _D3100 kommt eher nicht in Frage - die D90 hat für mich einfach die beste Haptik - darauf leg ich am meisten wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin zwar ein Canon-Anhänger (mit meiner 50D, 15-85mm, 50mm, 100mm Macro, 10-24mm, 15mm Fisheye, Speedlight 430EX II), aber die D90 ist sicherlich die bessere Wahl, wenn man mit dem Fotografieren "anfangen" will. Sie hat zwar ein recht hohes Rauschverhalten, aber sie ist sicherlich die beste Halbformatkamera von Nikon. Dazu noch ein schönes Zoomobjektiv und schon kanns losgehen. Am anfang hab ich mir auch immer eingebildet, dass man ein Notebook dabeihaben muss, wenn man mit der DSLR unterwegs ist - naja, es hat mich dann einfach nur noch genervt. Besser ist es, wenn man sich genügend Speicherkarten kauft und dann zuhause aussorteirt und bearbeitet, ein Notebook ist nur nervig und hält vom Fotografieren ab. Außerdem sind die DSLR-Displays wirklich gut und recht farbecht mittlerweile (Nikon ist da eigentlich besser als Canon).


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Nette Objektivauswahl ;-)

Die D90 hat ein hohes Rauschverhalten? Da bin ich aber irgendwie anders informiert (?) - obwphl das relativ egal ist - mache eh keine Konzert/Indoor-Aufnahmen :-)

Wichtig ist mir halt die Haptik - da finde ich die D90 (in meinem Budget) einfach am besten :-)

Den Laptop will ich garnicht immer mitnehmen - da ich aber (bis ich meinen "alten" PC von meinem Vater im Winter wiederbekomme) keinen PC zuhause - somit lohnt sich der Laptop einfach :-)_ 

_/Edit : Wieso soll die D90 eigentlich besser geeignet sein? Als was? Die 50D von dir zB. ist ja das Canon-Gegenstück zu D90 :-)_


----------



## Niranda (24. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich bin zu 90% bei Laptop & Kamera - beb festen PC krieg ich von meinem Vater wieder - der hatte mir meinen damals abgekauft und brauch ihn bald nichtmehr - somit hat sich das auch erledigt :-)_


Innerhalb der (engen) Familie Geschäfte machen? omfg :X


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Jo und nu? o_O

Er wollte ihn haben und hat mir Geld dafür angeboten - wieso soll ich das ausschlagen?_


----------



## Ennia (24. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nette Objektivauswahl ;-)
> 
> Die D90 hat ein hohes Rauschverhalten? Da bin ich aber irgendwie anders informiert (?) - obwphl das relativ egal ist - mache eh keine Konzert/Indoor-Aufnahmen :-)
> 
> ...



Die D90 ist besser geeignet als zB. eine D3xxx, das meinte ich. Canon-Gegenstück, naja... mit Bauchschmerzen könnte ich diesen Begriff vielleicht durchgehen lassen, aber die 50D ist doch noch einen Schritt näher an einer Semi-Profi-DSLR als die 90D. Die 50D ist Lichtempfindlicher und löst auch höher auf. Cropfaktor ist bei beiden 1,6x. Ich hab halt keine Video-Funktion, aber dafür kann ich 6,3 Bilder (RAW16) pro Sekunde schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Ein wenig besser ist sie schon - kostet dafür aber auch ca. 100€ mehr - verstehe was du meinst , wollte damit auch nicht irgendwie anecken o.ä - nur alles andere wäre für die D90 eine "Beleidigung" :-)

Mir liegt die D90 halt einfach gut in der Hand - ob die 50D passt hab ich noch garnicht getestet °_°

Bin eigentlich auch nicht auf Nikon fixiert - hatte damals (im Januar - als ich in Genf war) ja die 1000D+18-55mm Kitobjektiv in der Hand..kenne so gesehen eigentlich auch nur das Canon Menü..

Naja..ich teste mal ein wenig durch wenn ich das nächste mal bei MM/Saturn bin :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Erst mal vielen Dank Klos, deine Ausführungen waren schonmal höchst interessant. Nun ist aber eine weitere Frage aufgetaucht:
> Du hast ja geschrieben und . Nur woher versteht der PC das? Also wo bzw. wie ist das definiert. Ich hoffe, es ist wenigstens ungefähr klar geworden was ich verstehen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst aber wirklich tief runter. Also im Endeffekt hat eine CPU Register. Diese musst du entsprechend ansprechen. Es gibt wie gesagt einen festgelegten Befehlssatz.
Eine Operation, die ich aufrufen kann, z.b. mit 1011100101 gefolgt von einem Argument, als eine Zahl beispielsweise, mit der gerechnet werden soll. Im Endeffekt kann man in eine CPU ja keine Nullen und Einsen reinstopfen. Er funktioniert mit Strom. Also brauchst du etwas, dass diesen Binärcode in Impulse übersetzt. Wie das genau funktioniert, da frag mal Ogil hier im Forum, der ist Elektro-Ingi und soweit ich weiß, auf solche Sachen spezialisiert.

Du hast heutzutage ja auch z.b. Lichtwellenleiter. Da schickt man halt Lichtimpulse durch. Licht an und Licht aus, verschieden oft und mit unterschiedlichen Zwischenabstand.
Hier werden Lichtimpulse in Nullen und Einsen gewandelt. Im PC gibt es halt irgendetwas, dass die Nullen und Einsen in Stromimpulse umwandelt. Auf einer Festplatte sind ja auch keine Nullen und Einsen, sondern so ne komische Gleitcreme^^ und irgendwie so Teilchen, die je nachdem, was sie repräsentieren sollen, nämlich Null oder Eins, in eine bestimmte Richtung zeigen.

Aber das geht mir zu tief rein. Ich bin zwar Entwickler, aber so tief runter geht es da nicht. Ich denke, Ogil könnte da bestimmt etwas dazu beitragen. Vielleicht schaut er mal rein.


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2010)

Ich würde schon alleine die D90 holen wegen dem Bildstabilisator im Gehäuse. Da spart man sehr viele € bei den Objektiven.


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

hmm Forum is grade bissl lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2010)

Befinden uns ja wohlgemerkt nicht im Nachtschwaermer.


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

hö wie 

bei dir grad ml 15.30 oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2010)

16:00 Uhr jetzt, ja.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Langeweile -____-_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

ja wenig los momentan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich mal inne Kneipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2010)

Hab ne Idee

fuer Windows Leute: Desktop aufraeumen

fuer Apple Leute: Schlafen gehen... ;P


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

> uer Windows Leute: Desktop aufraeumen



hmm kaum was drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_FU Sora  , da gehör ich ja auch wieder dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch..hab mich immernoch für keine Cam entschieden..und nen passenden Lappy hab ich auch noch net gefunden :-/_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

TV nu doch nicht mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Ach..ich hab doch keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mich einfach net entscheiden.. :-/_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

wenn dann einen für 600-700 Euro da bekommst auch schon gute aber nich 1200Euro LED nicht immer besser bist noch jung wirst noch viele TVs kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann son Moped http://preisvergleic...de/a501658.html und DSLR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Wenn das gehen würde gerne ;-)

Die Kamera + Batteriegriff + Immerdrauf + Zoom + Tasche + Speicherkarte(n) = fast das ganze Budget :-)_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

son teuren Kram brauchst doch sicher garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst halt prioritäten setzen der Wertverfall ist ja auch grösser


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Teuer? Das ist verhältnismässig noch günstig :-)

Das Problem ist ja das alle anderen Cams einfach total scheisse in der Hand liegen- zumindest in meinen Händen - losgehen tut´s bei mir , mit für mich guter Haptik , bei der D90 / EOS 50D - und ein immerdrauf brauch ich - Zoom aber auch da es meine Hauptbrennweite sein wird - und Tasche/Speicherkarte brauch man sowieso - der Batteriegriff ist halt auf lange sicht angenehmer & "besser"

Somit.. : Doch :-)_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

bist denn schon so Fortgeschritten ? aber denke mit 700-800 kommt man auch gut aus


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Inwiefern Fortgeschritten?

Natürlich kommt man damit aus - aber für mich ist der Hauptgrund die Haptik - und da kosten die Bodys die für mich in Frage kommen ja schon fast soviel ;-)_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

naja irgendwo muss man immer Abstriche machen bei begrenztem Budget und da wäre mir die Technik wichtiger als die Haptik 

was hast davon übertrieben gesagt wenn das Ding super in der Hand liegt aber die Bilder sind fürn Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2010)

Man kann auch webcamen mit 2 amerikanischen Girls ;p


----------



## Soramac (24. September 2010)

Man kann auch webcamen mit 2 amerikanischen Girls ;p


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Sind sie doch nicht - ausser ich vermassel sie *g*

Die D90 / 50D sind super Cam´s - und sie liegen mir super in der Hand - das ist ja grad der Vorteil..wieso sollten die Bilder dann für´n Garten sein? 

Irgendwie hast du das falsch verstanden :-)_


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

jo klar aber man kann halt nur das machen was der Geldbeutel hergibt

hätte auch gern den neuen A6 aber geht momentan nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (24. September 2010)

@painschkes Haste schon mal die Canon Eos 550D gesehen?


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Jup , auch schon in der Hand gehabt - passt mir nicht so ;-)

War bis jetzt ja eh nur auf die D90 aus - die 50D hab ich mir aber jetzt auch angeschaut..gefallen mir beide :-)

Objektiv(e) wären bei beiden das Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 als Immerdrauf und das Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 - beide Lichstark und deshalb auch nicht ganz preiswert..

Wieso fragst? :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2010)

Ich kann dir meine Sony a 330 mit Immerdrauf 18-250mm sehr empfehlen. Zwar kein Nikon/Canon, macht aber super Bilder hat nen Bildstabilisator im Gehäuse und liegt gut in der Hand. (Nicht so schwer wie die Nikons/Canons), SDHC Kartenslot und Memory Stick Duo und hat ein Schwenk Display. Nachteile: Keine Video funktion, Bildschirmauflösung ist nicht Hoch geht aber noch und nur 2,5 Bilder pro Sek (was mir ausreicht).

Mal ein Bild von meinem Hund: Mein Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> (Nicht so schwer wie die Nikons/Canons)



_Genau das gefällt mir aber - genau wie die grosse Größe :-)

Wie gesagt , bei der Haptik ist ja jeder anders :-)
_


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2010)

Ich würde aber trotzdem dann die D90 holen, wegen dem Bildstabilisator


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Haben die Objektive auf die ich es so absehe aber sowieso - von daher kein Pro Argument für die D90 - obwohl ich die ja schon ewig haben will..ich geh am Montag nochmal zu MM/Saturn und schau mir nochmal die Menü´s an und schau mal mit welchem in besser klarkomme - in der Bildqualität und Haptik unterscheiden sie sich ja kaum._


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2010)

warum nimmst du nicht so ein Objektiv ? Ist zwar nicht sehr Lichtstartk, meins aber auch nicht. Ist fast bei allen 250 so. Und im Zoo etc immer die Objektive wechseln ist auch nicht so toll.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Nicht so Lichtstark wie die anderen beiden - ausserdem möchte ich sowas großes nicht als Immerdrauf - bzw lieber 2 Einzelne die ich wechsle wenn ich es möchte :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2010)

Dann würde ich nur noch gucken welche mir besser in der Hand liegt und die nehmen und nen schönen Laptop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Joa , ich denke das werd ich dann auch so machen - nurnoch nen Laptop finden..aber hab ja Zeit ;-)_


----------



## Shadlight (24. September 2010)

Ich suche im moment nach nem günstigen Makro Objektiv. (sind sehr teuer)


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2010)

_Was heist denn für dich günstig und welche Brennweite? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. September 2010)

Alter Schwede Gott hat mich gehört, Miranda wie blöde versucht so einzustellen wie ich will=erfolg los Pidgin fand ich auch doof und dann sehe ich Trillian 5 beta ok 4er sieht Häslich aus als nehmen wie die beta. 

Installiert... WOW MSN ICQ TWITTER und und wie ich sehe werden die neusten Tweets oben rechts eingeblendet ala Twee Deck, läuft wunder paar.. einfach super!


----------



## Shadlight (25. September 2010)

ich hatte an sowas gedacht. Klick mich


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _FU Sora  , da gehör ich ja auch wieder dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass du jetzt gerne sehen moechtest, wie mein Desktop ausschaut oder jeder andere Mac User wuerde nur die Haende vor das Gesicht schlagen (:


----------



## Maxiking456 (25. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup , auch schon in der Hand gehabt - passt mir nicht so ;-)
> 
> War bis jetzt ja eh nur auf die D90 aus - die 50D hab ich mir aber jetzt auch angeschaut..gefallen mir beide :-)
> 
> ...



Ein Kumpel von mir hat die und es gibt fast nichts was du mit der nicht machen kannst.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> fuer Apple Leute: Schlafen gehen... ;P



Gilt wohl auch für Windows-User mit Mac-Mentalität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

blubb (:

Schaut gut aus, mein Desktop ist leider zugemuellt, fragt mich nicht wieso, aber .. boha hab echt keine Ahnung. Sind ueberall Ordner, Bilder usw. (:


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2010)

[attachment=11127ildschirmfoto 2010-09-25 um 17.22.59.png]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dock hab ich lieber ausgeblendet, nimmt nur unnötig Platz weg wenn Programme offen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

Cooler Hintergrund, ziemlich Neutral. Lenkt zumindestens beim arbeiten nicht großartig ab (:

Wie ich sehe, hast du aber keine automatischen Backups aktiv


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2010)

Ich hab nur ne 250GB Platte auf dem Ding und allein gut 40GB Musik. Dank iTunes sind das ja quasi schon 80. Wenn das alles gebackupt werden würde, ist die Platte quasi voll. :S
Wichtige Dateien, also alles was für die Berufsschule ist, sichere ich sowieso regelmäßig aufm PC. Ist ja genauso .docx, .xlsx und pdf. Alles andere ist ersetzbar. Davon abgesehen, dass meine Musik eh noch mal aufm Windows PC liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich bin gerade beim Kumpel und wir stellen zusammen seinen Home Server von Acer easyStore H340 ein. Folgens Porblem wir möchten gerne den Server einstellen das man auch Extern drauf zu Greifen kann(Internet) Adress etc eingestellt. Erster Test lauf ging nicht konnten nicht drauf zugreifen, verdacht Ports die man beim Router Einstellen muss, nur wissen wir nicht so ganz welche wir freischalten müssen!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. September 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mswhs.com...router-for-whs/

:-)

Edit: Port 80 würde ich weglassen weil zu unsicher, wenn das alles auch über SSL und 443 geht würde ich das bevorzugen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desktop any1? D:


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2010)

This is... BAAAAAAD


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Desktop any1? D:



Warum hab ich geahnt, dass du boxxy als Wallpaper hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

am 11 December geht's nach New York.. wie, weiss ich noch nicht. Aber Rammstein hat ein Auftritt seit 10 Jahren wieder in US im Madison Square Garden. Also Rammstein + New York .. besser gehts doch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

Wer ist die auf Fala's Wallpaper? Die sieht gut aus :O


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

Die sieht nicht gut aus, jeder hat sie. Nervt nur.


----------



## Falathrim (25. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum hab ich geahnt, dass du boxxy als Wallpaper hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil ich ein /b/tard bin?
Und weil die Frau geil aussieht? D:
Hab 3 oder 4 /b/oxxy-Walls, aber auch noch nen ganzen Haufen anderer...die wechseln immer...^^

Shefa: Boxxy...einfach mal auf yt suchen
Schlimmste Attentionwhore ever. Aber verdammt heiß D:


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

OhMyGod... ich krieg zu viel. Zu der muss ich ja einfach mal nichts sagen :X


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

Ich hab mein Windows grad irgendwie gechrottet. Jedea Mal wenn ich den PC starte kommt am Anfang direkt eine Fehlermeldung mit "Klasse nicht registriert." Ich hab keinen explorer, kein garnix auf dem Desktop. Wenn ich dn Taskmanager starten will kommt auch sofort eine Fehlermeldung. Ich kann also nichts machen, ausser mir den schwarzen Desktop anzuschauen. Jemand eine Loesung ausser formatieren?


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2010)

Recovery? Also mit der Win CD.


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

Hmm, wie komm ich da nochmal hin? Find meine Windows-DVD grad nicht.

Ah, mit F2 - geht wieder :X


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Shefa: Boxxy...einfach mal auf yt suchen
> Schlimmste Attentionwhore ever. Aber verdammt heiß D:




Alter, was die labert in irgendso nem Vid o_O 

Krass, ic glaube ich werd bekloppt, what the fucking hell.


----------



## Falathrim (25. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Alter, was die labert in irgendso nem Vid o_O
> 
> Krass, ic glaube ich werd bekloppt, what the fucking hell.



"YOU'S TROLLIN! AND I WAS LIKE "I AM NOT TROLLING, I'M BOXXY, YOU KNOW?!""
Grauenhaftes Stück, man kann ihr nicht zuhören ohne Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen.

btw. mein Dad hat Probleme mit seinem Laptop. Er hat vor ein paar Wochen 4 GB RAM reingepackt und Win7 HP 64Bit installiert. Soweit alles gut, nur ist jetzt das Problem, dass immer wenn er den Rechner aus dem Standby holt, der Rechner Grafikbugs produziert und der Sound ausfällt. Haben versucht, CCC (er hat eine XPress 1250) zu installieren, hat zwar geklappt, aber er sagte "Installation" nicht erfolgreich. Ausserdem haben wir versucht, der Realtek AC '97-Codec zu installieren (Ich ging einfach mal davon aus, dass das der passende ist lol...was auch sonst?) 
Hat beides nicht geklappt, wat do?


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

So, hab mal meinen Desktop ein wenig "überarbeitet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Das ist mein Desktop, nicht nur mein Wallpaper :O


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2010)

Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich mich mit Anime-Wallpapern irgendwie nicht anfreunden kann... warum auch immer.


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

Ich mich eigentlich auch nicht so wirklich ;D

Bin aber heute schon bestimmt beim 50. Wallpaper. Ich find einfach keines bei dem ich sagen kann: "This is it!" :X


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

Rammstein kommt nach New York in Madison Square Park what THE HELLLLLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (25. September 2010)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie einstellen, dass die Taskleiste erst mit ein wenig Delay wieder angezeigt wird? Jedes Mal wenn ich an den oberen Rand vom Bildschirm komme wird sofort die dämliche Taskleiste wieder angezeigt, und das nervt. Das könnte ruhig 0,5 - 1Sekunden Verzögerung haben. Am liebsten würde ich sie komplett ausgeblendet haben :X


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Rammstein kommt nach New York in Madison Square Park what THE HELLLLLL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alestorm kommt nach München, viel wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Disturbed auch, wie ich gerade zufällig rausgefunden hab... mit Halestorm, Buckcherry und Papa Roach. Wäre evtl. auch sehenswert...)

Gehst du hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2010)

Need 3. Alestorm Album :O


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

This. Ich will endlich den drei-Sekunden Song hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2010)

Ich glaube schon, das ist einfach ein Erlebnis fuer Leben Rammstein Live zu sehen, dann noch in New York. Seit 10 Jahren wieder ein Auftritt in Amerika.

Mir fehlt immer noch bei dem neuem Album von Disturbed der Bass ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. September 2010)

Rammstein? Oo äääääm ja nicht so mein ding *hust*


----------



## Shefanix (26. September 2010)

Auch nicht mein Geschmack, darum misch ich mich da auch nicht ein.

Jetzt hab ichs aber leider doch getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Ich hör sie zwar nicht regelmäßig, aber gute Songs haben sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Falathrim (26. September 2010)

Ich hab mein Hurricane-Ticket, mir ist alles latten D:


----------



## WeriTis (26. September 2010)

Agonist kommt nach Stuggitown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Will jemand eine Kamera für 4 Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal schauen wann sie den Fehler bemerken, ich hab mal eine bestellt... auch wenn es sicherlich gecancelt wird.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002GKC5OQ/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A27OLCLZ3VT6X1


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. September 2010)

Edit: falscher Thread -.-


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Will jemand eine Kamera für 4 Euro?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dürfen die nicht. Soviel ich weiss.

Ist aber icht mehr da..... schade.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Will jemand eine Kamera für 4 Euro?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_War grad dabei - wollte grad auf kaufen gehen und der Preis wurde wieder geändert :-/

Wäre für meine Mutter sicherlich nicht schlecht gewesen :-)_


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2010)

Ist doch egal - haetten die zu dem Preis doch eh nicht verkauft. Da liegt offensichtlich ein Irrtum vor und somit sind sie nicht an das "falsche" Angebot gebunden.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2010)

_Natürlich hätten sie , sie sind dazu verpflichtet..

So wie Leute letztens im Luxx massig Bluray´s (unter anderem auch Steelbooks) für 3.95€ gekauft & auch bekommen haben :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. September 2010)

Sicher wie Damals Dell preis fehler bei 19 Zoll Monitor gemacht hat und die so weit ich weis pro Stück für 50$ angeboten haben, als sie es gemerkt hatten war es zu spät, Leuten hatte tonnenweise bestellt, Und Dell war verpflichten den Preis einzuhalten!


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

So weit ich weis sind sie nicht dazu verpflichtet... aber naja, bis jetzt noch keine Stornierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. September 2010)

Sie hätte sie nicht verschickt, sowas geht vielleicht in Ami-Land das die das verschicken müssen....

Wenn hier Amazon was verschicken würde dann höchstens aus Kulanz:

http://computer.t-online.de/amazon-panne-sorgt-fuer-ramschpreis-bei-blu-ray-filme/id_42941372/index

in Einzelfällen sind wohl Leute mit einer Klage auch bei uns durchgekommen, aber die Chacen dafür sind eher gering, da hier eindeutig ein technischer Fehler Vorlag der zu den zu niedrigen Preisen geführt hat.


Als Amazon vor kurzem mit Lebensmitteln angefange hat haben sie auch Anfangs kostelnlosen Versand angeboten, diese haben sie aber schnell zurückgezogen als Gott und die Welt einzelne Bananen verschickt hatten..dann wurde das Limit auf min. 20€ Bestellwert angebhoben. Aber alle Bestellungen davor wurden aber verschickt, da es sich um einen denkfehler bei Amazon gehandelt hatte als sie davon ausgingen das nicht tausende von Leuten einzelene Bananen bstellen würden :-)


Allgemein kotzt mich aber diese Mentalität an "Hauptsache ich mach mein Schnäppchen, egal welchen Schaden die Firma die es verkauft dadurch nimmt, haben se halt Pech gehabt die Trottel"....


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Allgemein kotzt mich aber diese Mentalität an "Hauptsache ich mach mein Schnäppchen, egal welchen Schaden die Firma die es verkauft dadurch nimmt, haben se halt Pech gehabt die Trottel"....



Ist ja nicht so dass ich jetzt erwarte, dass sie das Teil verschicken. Wären sie schön blöd, wenn sie das täten. So bin ich wirklich nicht drauf, dass ich darauf jetzt bestehen würde.

Was mich noch viel mehr ankotzt ist diese 'Gecrackte Apps, yay' und 'Filme en masse für lau' Mentalität. 
Wofür man offensichtlich auf anderen Seiten gebannt wird. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so dass ich jetzt erwarte, dass sie das Teil verschicken. Wären sie schön blöd, wenn sie das täten. So bin ich wirklich nicht drauf, dass ich darauf jetzt bestehen würde.



Das meinte ich auch nicht :-)

Wenn ich auf die Seite gekommen wäre und plötzlich ein Film für 1,50 Euro da gewesen wäre, hätte ich den auch in den Warenkorb getan und bestellt, da wäre ich auch erstmal von einer Sonderaktion ausgegangen. 

Aber wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass dies nicht beabsichtig war sonder nein Fehler würde ich nicht kommen und sagen...nenenene, das müsst ihr jetzt verschicken, euer Pech, ätschbätsch :-P 

...leider meinen aber mache dann wirklich ein Anrecht darauf zu haben...


----------



## Erz1 (26. September 2010)

1. Rammstein ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ; Haben gute Songs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Haben sie die Kamera storniert? Wäre ja was, wenn sie das verschicken würden O_o
3. Morgen Erdkundeklausur und ich habe keinen Bock -.-" Passatwinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2010)

*alle warten auf das Licht .. fuerchtet euch fuerchtet euch nicht, die Sonne scheint mir aus den Augen, die wird heut nacht nicht untergehen (und die Welt zaehlt laut bis zehn) 1... hier kommt die Sonne*


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. September 2010)

Mein Lieblingslied von Rammstein ist Spieluhr!

Ein kleiner Mensch stirbt nur zum Schein
wollte ganz alleine sein
das kleine Herz stand still für Stunden
so hat man es für tot befunden
es wird verscharrt in nassem Sand
mit einer Spieluhr in der Hand


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> 2. Haben sie die Kamera storniert? Wäre ja was, wenn sie das verschicken würden O_o



Noch nicht... aber es ist auch Sonntag. Mal sehen...


----------



## Belty (26. September 2010)

Mal ne spontane Frage an die Kenner.

Da ich z.Z. so ein kleines Problem mit meinem Rechner habe und ich mir meine neuen Komponenten doch erst nächsten Monat kaufen kann (jaja das liebe Geld...), muss ich jetzt wohl oder übel meine Grafikkarte austauschen.


Habe noch zwei alte und funktionsfähige mit der ich die Zeit überbrücken würde.
Einmal eine Radeon HD 4670 512MB GDDR3 Ram mit PCIe-Anschluss
und eine GeForce 9700 GS mit 256MB GDDR3 Ram mit PCIe-Anschluss.

Welche wäre denn jetzt sinnvoller zum Einbauen, bzw. welche von den zweien wäre für meine wohl oder übel gewzungene Überbrückungszeit die stärkere?
Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2010)

_Wie ich immernoch keinen passenden Laptop gefunden habe..meine Güte.. -_-

Entweder sind sie sau hässlig oder haben ne Akkulaufzeit von 2h... -_-_


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. September 2010)

Belty schrieb:


> Mal ne spontane Frage an die Kenner.
> 
> Da ich z.Z. so ein kleines Problem mit meinem Rechner habe und ich mir meine neuen Komponenten doch erst nächsten Monat kaufen kann (jaja das liebe Geld...), muss ich jetzt wohl oder übel meine Grafikkarte austauschen.
> 
> ...



das zweite ist aber eine 7900GS. Sinnvoller wäre erstere, wobe idu von ihr keine Wunder erwarten darfst.


----------



## Belty (26. September 2010)

Sorry habe mich verschrieben, meinte die 7900 GS.

Ja das ich keine Wunder erwarten darf ist mir klar, aber irgendwie muss ich die Zeit ja übebrücken.
Danke für die Info ;-)


----------



## Maxiking456 (26. September 2010)

moin, ich hab ein problem und war hab ich vorhin aufm flohmarkt einen billigen monitor geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Den wollte ich neben meinen großen stellen um da wärend des raides aufs ts etc. gucken zu können.
Nun wollte ich fragen: Geht das überhaupt mit meinem Pc und wenn ja, wie?

System: 

Win 7 Prof
Phenom 2 x4 955 BE
GTX260 von Zotac
4GB Ram
(Board weiß ich nicht, wenns wichtig ist, such ich die Anleitung)
550W beQuiet!

danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Klar, wieso nicht? Einfach an den zweiten Port der GraKa stecken und in der Systemsteuerung einstellen was der zweite Monitor darstellen soll. In deinem Fall dann also so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (26. September 2010)

jetzt hab ich nur ein problem, er erkennt den monitor nicht , aber er stehlt auf dem 2. monitor nur den Deskhintergrund dar, sry für dumme fragen aber ich hab da mal grade gar keinen plan^^

Edit, Hat sich schon alles geklärt, aber danke für die schnelle hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. September 2010)

So Nach einem Lange Wochenende.... Endlich Dead Rising 2 Installieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2010)

painschecks was waren nochmals deine Anforderung fuer ein Notebook?

Display, Hardware, Akkulaufzeit, Verarbeitung, Hersteller, Preis


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_Mal schauen ob ich für mich nu eins hole - erstmal sucht meine Mutter eins - obwohl die Anforderungen fast gleich sind..

- 15"
- halbwegs lange Akkulaufzeit (4-5h oder mehr)
- optisch ansprechend (so wie zB. der HP G62)
- maximal 600€ - oder ein wenig mehr ;-)_


-


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

15" und 600 Euro wird hart da was vernünftiges zu finden. Sonst irgendwelche Präferenzen? Bspw. solls unbedingt eine CPU aus der Core iX Serie sein, oder würde es auchn älterer C2D tun?


----------



## Xerivor (27. September 2010)

Finde die Lenovos ganz gut aber da fällt der Punkt "optisch ansprechend" weg :-/


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 15" und 600 Euro wird hart da was vernünftiges zu finden. Sonst irgendwelche Präferenzen? Bspw. solls unbedingt eine CPU aus der Core iX Serie sein, oder würde es auchn älterer C2D tun?



_Sie surft damit nur rum - muss also nix dolles sein :-)

Optisch passt der HP G62 und der Samsung R530 - aber die Akkulaufzeit ist net so pralle..

Das ist eigentlich das Hauptproblem :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Jo. Ist wohl war. Ich würde evtl. mal in Richtung Dell Vostro 3500, Acer Travelmate schauen oder auch Dell Inspiron 15.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_Hm..Akkulaufzeit passt da auch nicht so ganz :-/

Mal schauen was sich noch so finden lässt :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich bei notebooksbilliger mindestens 4h angegeben. Kommt sicherlich auch auf die Ausstattung an. Die Inspiron 15 gibts ja auch mit SU7300 CPU. Das ja ne ULV-Version der mobilen C2Ds. Die Frage ist halt nur, ob deren Leistung ausreicht.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_Die Leistung reicht - die hab ich aber nicht gesehen - da schau ich doch gleich nochmal :-) 


/Edit : Hm..find die Version garnicht..bzw. find ich welche - die übersteigen aber das Budget..

Naja..vllt leih ich ihr noch was dazu - schauen wieviel nu die Kamera + Zubehör kostet.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. September 2010)

ASUS X5DID-SX173V
DELL Inspiron 1545-4632 black

?


----------



## Erz1 (27. September 2010)

Ich glaube es hakt.. Erdkundeklausur geschafft. uff. Und ich hatte irgendwie mega schiss und am Ende war es sogar mega einfach.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erdkunde halt..
Und meine PS3 nimmt seit dem Update meinen USB-Stick nicht mehr. FUUUU.


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2010)

Gut, dass ich weder Erdkunde noch sonstige, total unnötige Fächer habe. Nur die wirklich wichtigen Dinge :>

Wie hiess nochmal die riesen LAN in Skandinavien? :X

Edit: Dreamhack - hat sich also erledigt ^^


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> ASUS X5DID-SX173V
> DELL Inspiron 1545-4632 black
> 
> ?



_Gamer Laptop? Ne Danke ;-)_


----------



## muehe (27. September 2010)

so mal Hannibal Rising geschaut is recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_Hannibal is eh > all ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2010)

Jemand eine Idee was das hier fürn Lied ist?

http://www.dreamhack...lash/index.html

Edit: Oder kann mir jemand ähnliche, basslastige Lieder nennen?


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2010)

Hm... haltet ihr es eigentlich für realistisch, dass in nächster Zeit (bis Q1 2011) mal ein MacBook Pro 13" mit i3 rauskommt?


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Im nächsten Aktualisierungszyklus gut möglich. Ich tippe aber dann direkt auf nen i3 basierend auf Sandy Bridge. Oder aber Apple nutzt weiter Arrandale-CPUs, setzt aber eine LV/ULV-Version ein. Dass diese CPUs ne Menge drauf haben und dennoch sparsam sind sieht man ja am Alienware M11x.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee was das hier fürn Lied ist?
> 
> http://www.dreamhack...lash/index.html
> 
> Edit: Oder kann mir jemand ähnliche, basslastige Lieder nennen?



welches Lied ? Das ist nur die Startseite, meinst du da die Musik ?

Eins davon ist Hardcore Vibez


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Bäh, das is genau die Art elektronischer Musik die ich gar nicht mag. Lieber Paul Kalkbrenner, bspw. Castanets, Square 1 oder Sky And Sand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön gechillt. Ist mal ne gute Abwechslung zu Ska und Reggae. .)


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> welches Lied ? Das ist nur die Startseite, meinst du da die Musik ?
> 
> Eins davon ist Hardcore Vibez



Direkt auf der Startseite kommt doch Musik. Zumindest bei mir :X


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Ja, dass letzte Lied ist Hardcore Vibez. Das mit "here we go again" sagt mir was, ich suchs gerade in meiner sammlung ^^


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_Bei mir kommt nur Hardcore Vibes °_°

"here we go again" gehört dazu :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2010)

Oh, die sagen ja sogar "Hardcore Vibes" :X

Was mich nur wundert: Ich hab richtig Bass bei dem bisschen Musik, obwohl ich nichtmal einen Subwoofer hier stehen hab. Wenn ich sonst so etwas höre hab ich auch eigentlich nicht wirklich Bass :X


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Rly ? Weis ich net mehr, habs lange net mehr gehört.

Aber ich habe vielleicht noch nen paar andere Lieder mit Bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_Bin mir eigentlich recht sicher..zumindest kommt es in dem Mix vor den ich kenne.. :-)

Ajo..link mal - hab hier grad soooooo langeweile -_-
_


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2010)

Oha, meine Mutter beschwert sich, dass sie die Bässe eine Etage tiefer noch merkt. Geiles Gefühl xD


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Im nächsten Aktualisierungszyklus gut möglich. Ich tippe aber dann direkt auf nen i3 basierend auf Sandy Bridge. Oder aber Apple nutzt weiter Arrandale-CPUs, setzt aber eine LV/ULV-Version ein.



Wäre beides schick... nur kann man schlecht abschätzen wann die Aktualisierung stattfindet, weil die für die MBPs ja eigentlich schon war dieses Jahr. 
Ob da noch was extra für das 13" kommt?


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Wie stark oder schwach die sind, kann ich nur aus dem Hinterkopf sagen, hab Headset aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk30ye4p9VQ&feature=channel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSzFdpRIfUE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCmO-C9D3zE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um1vwVjkP_0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hDI6gbk7l0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY15Wl4YmWc

Manche dauern vielleicht bis sie "richtig" anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2010)

Gut, dass ich sonst keine Hobbys hab ;D

Mal reinhören.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre beides schick... nur kann man schlecht abschätzen wann die Aktualisierung stattfindet, weil die für die MBPs ja eigentlich schon war dieses Jahr.
> Ob da noch was extra für das 13" kommt?



Scheinbar kommt in näherer Zukunft ein 11,6" Modell. Wohl ein neues MacBook Air. Zumindest schreibt Digitimes, dass Apple größere Mengen in Auftrag gegeben hat.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2010)

_AND THE LOVE KICKSTARTS AGAIN ;-)

Hach..wie ich das Lied einfach nur geil finde.. _


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Scheinbar kommt in näherer Zukunft ein 11,6" Modell. Wohl ein neues MacBook Air. Zumindest schreibt Digitimes, dass Apple größere Mengen in Auftrag gegeben hat.



Jopp, hab ich auch schon gelesen... stimmt, vielleicht gibts da dann auch ein kleines Update für das 13" MBP.
Ich schätze mal auf November/Dezember oder spätes Q1 2011. Ersteres wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. September 2010)

So Kaspersky ist mir aber Tolles Programm! In zwischen kommt beim Jedem Start die Meldung.  ich hab dem Schon zum 3 Mal gesagt das er es Vertrauenswürdig ist aber die Meldung kommt immer wieder.. beim Neue Starten Langsam nervt es -_-

EDIT: Hab es jetzt selbst hinzugefügt... Oo


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Kaspersky > Einstellungen > Programme > Programm auswählen > Rechtsklick > Regel einstellen (oder so) > Programm Ausnahme Reiter.


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hakt.. Erdkundeklausur geschafft. uff. Und ich hatte irgendwie mega schiss und am Ende war es sogar mega einfach..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Signatur macht keinen Sinn btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Klar tut sie das.


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2010)

Nein, nicht wirklich ^^ Aufjedenfall in dem Zusammenhang nicht. Man sieht ja garnichts, der Typ mit den 31 Bauern kann ja schon mehr gebaut haben xD


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Der mit mehr Workern ist Toss/Zerg, und der andere mit einigen weniger, hat ne bessere Eco, Mules und so.


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2010)

Like a Toss!


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

^This br0!


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2010)

LUV THIS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgZaIjPafts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Weis jemand warum beim Css zocken meine Graka ziemlich laut wird ?


----------



## muehe (27. September 2010)

weil sie warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2010)

Weil der Lüfter LEBT!


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Lawl. Sie wird nicht durchs zocken warm. Ich hab durch den Musashi 30°C, also nein.

Hab Css im Vollscreen Fenster Modus, relativ laut die Karte, sobald ich switche mit Alt + Tab instant unhörbar, zurück, wieder laut.


----------



## muehe (27. September 2010)

wird wärmer und/oder wechselt in den 3D Modus wo Taktraten und Lüfterdrehzahl erhöht werden

viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibs eigentlich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das hört sich dann er nach verschiedenen Modis/Profilen an


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

Und warum nur bei Css ? MW2 nicht, SC2 nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Lawl. Sie wird nicht durchs zocken warm. Ich hab durch den Musashi 30°C, also nein.




Darf man Fragen was das für eine Grafikkarte ist die mit dem Musashi unter Last nur 30°C erreichen soll? :-)


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2010)

HD5850, in nem MIdgard + Silentwings, mit Lüfter auf mast max, sogar eig 27°C 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. September 2010)

Weil CS:S ne besser Grafik hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

Das musst du mir mal zeigen, wie du ne Grafikkarte mit 160W TDP unter Volllast nur knapp über Raumtemperatur halten kannst. Wenn du Glück hast schaffst du 30°C idle, eher mehr. Aber Last auf keinen Fall. Da zeigen die Sensoren Müll an/lesen deine Programme Müll aus. Ein Musashi kann eine HD5850 unmöglich besser kühlen als eine großzügig dimensionierte WaKü.


----------



## Ogil (28. September 2010)

Alles eine Frage der Raumtemperatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

*Ein PC hat doch meistens vorne zwei so Lämpchen, eines Leuchtet immer (wenn er angeschaltet ist) und eines Leuchtet immer nur auf wenn grade irgendwas "gearbeitet" wird im PC.

Aber von welchem Teil ist das Abhängig? *


Hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2010)

Mainboard


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

Das eine das Dauert so Blinkt wenn gearbeitet wird, ist nehme ich an für die Festplatte.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Ich brauch was Neues zum Spielen! Will Geld ausgeben!!! Sonderprämie 3.500 € (ok vor Steuern also bleibt die Hälfte über) will was kaufen!!!!


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2010)

Pac Man reloaded mit Multiplayer Modus soll ganz gut sein, hab ich gehoert. (:


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

_Luxx bei euch auch down? :-/_


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2010)

Battle.net down.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Pac Man reloaded mit Multiplayer Modus soll ganz gut sein, hab ich gehoert. (:



Nein ich mein kein Spiel sondern Technik zum Spielen! Vielleicht nen Laptop, damit ich vom Sofa aus beim Fernsehen pokern und skypen kann... nen neuen Fernseher fürs Schlafzimmer? Lohnen sich 3D Glotzen???

amazon ist auch down


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Lohnen sich 3D Glotzen???
> 
> 
> amazon ist auch down



_Ich finds mehr als überbewertet..totaler Schwachsinn - obwohl das meine Meinung ist.

Amazon auch? NEEEEEIN...DAS INTERNET...ES..GEHT...KAPUTT?!?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Naja gut vielleicht kauf ich mir dann einfach nen größeren 55" oder so und der kleine kommt ins Schlafzimmer. Das bekomm ich bei meiner Freundin nie durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon geht wieder


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2010)

Geht alles bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jopp, die Meinung zu 3D-TVs teile ich. Vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren, jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Dropz (28. September 2010)

hat jemand schon formel 1 gezockt?


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Amazon geht wieder




_Puh.. *über die Stirn wisch*_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hat jemand schon formel 1 gezockt?



Jo ich hab es für Pc...


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Ein PC hat doch meistens vorne zwei so Lämpchen, eines Leuchtet immer (wenn er angeschaltet ist) und eines Leuchtet immer nur auf wenn grade irgendwas "gearbeitet" wird im PC.
> 
> Aber von welchem Teil ist das Abhängig? *
> 
> ...





Soramac schrieb:


> Mainboard





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das eine das Dauert so Blinkt wenn gearbeitet wird, ist nehme ich an für die Festplatte.





*Ja, wie jetzt?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jo ich hab es für Pc...



ist es gut?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (28. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Ja, wie jetzt?*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das eine ist die Power-LED (die immer an ist wenn der Rechner an ist) und das andere die HDD-LED (blinkt wenn die Festplatte arbeitet).


Ansonsten: 3D-TVs find ich auch Bloedsinn. Was nuetzt es jetzt einen 3D-TV zu haben, wenn man ohnehin kaum Input dafuer hat. Ein paar PS3-Spiele mit 3D-Unterstuetzung und ein paar wenige 3D-Filme. Wobei selbst von den vorhandenen 3D-Filmen nur wenige auf 3D-Bluray erhaeltlich sind. Irgendwie das Geld (noch) nicht wert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist es gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Norton-Internet-Security-2011-User/dp/B003Y65XCM/ref=sr_1_4?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285674568&sr=8-4

und lass den sch... hier nach cracks zu fragen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

Norten? Kaspersky wäre wohl das richtige für Hin ist bei jedem Sache Misstrauisch selbst beim ATI Treiber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. September 2010)

Ist avira free anti virus auch ok?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. September 2010)

Bitte keine Anfragen bzw. Links zu Cracks, Serials, Hacks etc. Beiträge dieser Art werden umgehend gelöscht und mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das eine ist die Power-LED (die immer an ist wenn der Rechner an ist) und das andere die HDD-LED (blinkt wenn die Festplatte arbeitet).
> 
> 
> Ansonsten: 3D-TVs find ich auch Bloedsinn. Was nuetzt es jetzt einen 3D-TV zu haben, wenn man ohnehin kaum Input dafuer hat. Ein paar PS3-Spiele mit 3D-Unterstuetzung und ein paar wenige 3D-Filme. Wobei selbst von den vorhandenen 3D-Filmen nur wenige auf 3D-Bluray erhaeltlich sind. Irgendwie das Geld (noch) nicht wert.



1. Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Festplatte ist ganz schön Laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Kratzt" immer so beim Start oder beim Laden von Spielen.

2. 3D ist Crap! Man sollte sich jetzt lieber erstmal voll und ganz auf HD konzentrieren bevor man auf dieses "Semi 3D" einsteigt.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2010)

Nö, kannste auch gleich ohne weiter machen.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

Ja gut habt mich überzeugt! HD hab ich ja schon. Hm vielleicht gibt es dann ja jetzt endlich die Heimkino Anlage...


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

_Aber Boxen / AV-Reciver usw. bitte einzeln..nicht solche schrecklichen Komplett-Anlangen.. ;-)

_


----------



## Kaldreth (28. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aber Boxen / AV-Reciver usw. bitte einzeln..nicht solche schrecklichen Komplett-Anlangen.. ;-)
> 
> _



Nein Quatsch! Vom Sound her bin ich von denen http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=set&id=365&category=14 absolut begeistert (allerdings die 381er als front und die 101er als rear), die hat ein Freund von mir nur leider gefallen sie mir optisch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Und nen AV-Reciver hab ich ja schon und zwar den http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-TX-SR308-AV-Receiver-HD-Audioformate-Universal/dp/B003AXJ9DS/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1ZEN9SAW7HZO3&colid=4TAXF5892IH5 eigentlich fehlen mir nur noch vernünftige Lautsprecher und leider hab ich bisher noch nichts passendes gefunden, was mich sowohl klanglich, als auch optisch (ist mir einfach sehr wichtig) gefällt.


----------



## Fingolfin (28. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> 1. Vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal defragmentiert? Hört sich so an als würde der Lesekopf ständig hin und herspringen.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Geld Geld Geld, es sollen wieder Ferien sein, ich brauch wieder Job!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geld Geld Geld, es sollen wieder Ferien sein, ich brauch wieder Job!



dafür brauchst du keine Ferien such dir doch Job wo du Abends hingegen kannst oder Halb Tags wenn du dann mal Frei hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Ich muß auch noch zocken.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nein Quatsch! Vom Sound her bin ich von denen http://www.nubert.de...365&category=14 absolut begeistert (allerdings die 381er als front und die 101er als rear), die hat ein Freund von mir nur leider gefallen sie mir optisch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Wieviel magst denn ausgeben?_


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

Jemand eine Ahnung von welchem Album das Lied ist, und wie es genau heisst? Nur Hardcore Vibes bringt mich nicht weiter :X





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_37kd-S-xog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Ist ne Single ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

Hilft mir genauso wenig ;D

Gibts nicht irgendwelche CD's wo das drauf ist? Nen Kumpel von mir will das zum Geburtstag ham, ich find aber iwie nix :X


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Genau diese Version?


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

Naja, er will das original haben, und am liebsten halt auf einer Mix-CD mit Lieder aus dem gleichem Bereich.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Das Orginal gibts natürlich auf CD aber gibt soweit ich weiß keine CD mit dem Song + Remix usw. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich was anderes. Den Original-Song + Lieder die aus dem gleichen Genre sind. Gibt doch bei sowas wie Future Trance etc. Bloss das ist halt die falsche Richtung Musik. 

Ich kann mich da auch nicht so wirklich im Bereich aus. Hardcore Vibes ist doch Hardcore oder? ;D


----------



## muehe (28. September 2010)

naja nich wirklich hardcore 

musst mal eher nach Rave Base , Mayday gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gabs viel solche Mixserien


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Rave ist richtig.


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

Okay, dann schau ich mich mal ein bisschen um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Geht aber auch richtung Dance... mit Manian kannst auch was anfangen, geht auch dahin.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

_Das Original Hardcore Vibes ist von den Rave Allstars - das war mMn auf der Future Trance 19 drauf - wobei das auch ne andere Zahl gewesen sein kann..da die aber schon recht alt ist wirst du Probleme haben die irgendwo zu finden :-)
_


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Dachte das Orginal ist von Dune :O

Naja, das ist Video ist geil:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7toP6U2BDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dachte das Orginal ist von Dune :O



_Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt , meinte damit eher den "Original"-Remix den jeder kennt bzw. der am bekanntesten ist / den Shefa auch sucht / den man auch auf CD findet :-)_


----------



## Ogil (28. September 2010)

Wenn man alt genug ist, sieht man wohl eher das Original als die bekannteste Version an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_IpLaUM4wo

Ab 2 Min so.

Good old Hardcore.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

Wullst du mich vergewaltigen? Das is ja grausam!


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM1x00cbyTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das beste was Deutschland zur Zeit im Musikgeschaeft anzubieten hat.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2010)

Never.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zih80RNPZL8


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2010)

Na.. wenn ihr auf einmal nicht mehr im Deutschland lebt, dann merkt man erstmal mal, was man alles so gehabt hat (:


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

Hör zurzeit entweder Yellow Umbrella (Ska Reggae Mix) und Paul Kalkbrenner. Vor allem letzteres, sehr chillig.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zwlq4Bv4SM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1udct_bOLSU[/youtube]

<3


----------



## muehe (28. September 2010)

hast den Film schonmal gesehen ? war ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2010)

Berlin Calling? Ne, noch net. Bin eigentlich net so der Fan elektronischer Musik. Aber Paule der is dufte.


----------



## Erz1 (28. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M-YATTI9m4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irKimg0-dPE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoI668qxJ9Y

Hoffe, die Quali ist in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Soramac (28. September 2010)

Atreyu <3

und noch paar andere, die ich gestern eine geschrieben habe:

Red, Zebrahead, Saosin, Shinedown, Sixx:A.M., Lacuna Coil, Muse, Daft Punk, Jamie's Elsewhere, Chevelle, OneRepublic, HIM, Lovex, Donots, Pendulum, B-Complex, Placebo, Thousand Foot Krutch, Anberlin, Earshot, Evans Blue, IAMX, Hoobastank, Egypt Central, Haste The Day, Fuel, Demon Hunter


----------



## muehe (28. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Berlin Calling? Ne, noch net. Bin eigentlich net so der Fan elektronischer Musik. Aber Paule der is dufte.



Film is trotzdem gut geht ja nich nur um die Musik 

hab gut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Never.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zih80RNPZL8



<3 


Ich hab neulich Within Temptation wieder in meiner iTunes Lib entdeckt...  <3

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioWbmvMX7fw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ZagQLr4Xc[/youtube]


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

The Best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECpPtzn6G24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

http://liednummer5.de/links/videos.html

Zu geil !


----------



## muehe (28. September 2010)

puh Bayern wieder Dusel gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2010)

Ok, da musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2010)

Geil ;D


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/day9tv#p/u/0/YSA0wRnOhis

!


----------



## Nebola (29. September 2010)

Was soll mit Day9 sein ?

Husky ftw.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel magst denn ausgeben?_



Eigentlich auf keinen Fall mehr als 1.000 € günstiger ist natürlich immer besser! Bin ja immer ein Fan von einem guten P/L Verhältnis! Was ich auf jeden Fall haben möchte sind vernünftig große frontspeaker und nicht so üssel mini Dinger wie sie es bei den meisten komplett Angeboten dabei sind. Und am liebsten sollten es Standboxen sein.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2010)

_2.0?
2.1?
5.1?_


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

5.1


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2010)

_Okay..da kenn ich mich nicht so ganz aus - am besten fragst du mal im Luxx im Hifi-Thread :-)_


----------



## muehe (29. September 2010)

fang doch mit nem AVR z.b. Onkyo 608 + Standboxen an und erweitere nach und nach


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2010)

_Tjoa..wenn sich alles so ergibt wie ich denke dann hab ich bald meine Cam (50D oder D90 + Objektive etc.) und ein 13.3" Macbook - sicherlich die beste Kombi :-)_ 


_/Edit : @muehe : Er hat doch nen Reciver - und wieso bei dem Budget mit 2.0 anfangen? :-)_


----------



## muehe (29. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa..wenn sich alles so ergibt wie ich denke dann hab ich bald meine Cam (50D oder D90 + Objektive etc.) und ein 13.3" Macbook - sicherlich die beste Kombi :-)_
> 
> 
> _/Edit : @muehe : Er hat doch nen Reciver - und wieso bei dem Budget mit 2.0 anfangen? :-)_



Pro oder normales ? sollten bald mal i3s rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah nicht gelesen is noch früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komplettes 5.1 mit 1000euro wird aber auch bissl knapp


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2010)

_Pro wäre mir lieber - muss aber erstmal nachher meinen Vater fragen wann ich mein geliehenes Geld wiederbekomme ;-)

Wenn ich es habe & preislich alles passt dann wird es das Pro - sonst (wegen dem preis) warscheinlich das normale..

Ist mir irgendwie lieber als ein "Random-600€-Laptop" zu kaufen :-)_


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tjoa..wenn sich alles so ergibt wie ich denke dann hab ich bald meine Cam (*50D* oder D90 + Objektive etc.) und ein 13.3" Macbook - sicherlich die beste Kombi :-)_
> 
> 
> _/Edit : @muehe : Er hat doch nen Reciver - und wieso bei dem Budget mit 2.0 anfangen? :-)_



<3 :>

Ich bin, ich habs schon mal wo reingepostet, gerade bei 3.1 bei mir angelangt und hab dafür 1.800,- ausgegeben :S Also erst mal mit 2.0 anzufangen ist keine so verkehrte Idee.
Schließlich ist ein anständiger Stereo Sound besser als ein schäbiger 5.1 Sound aus einem Logitech oder Teufel Set.
Ich hab auch einen Onkyo AVR (TX-SR507). Die sind wirklich zu empfehlen!


----------



## muehe (29. September 2010)

Front + Sub evtl. auch Center geht bestimmt schon


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> <3 :>




_Hehe..gefällt mir derzeit auch ein wenig besser - aber doch fast 100€ teurer als der D90 Body - da könnte das mit dem Macbook etwas knapp werden ;-)

Aber mal schauen ob das "Mutti" überhaupt zusagt - sie will das Ding ja auch benutzen :-)_


----------



## Soramac (29. September 2010)

Schaut auch cooler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2010)

_Hehe.. ;-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (29. September 2010)

Naja ich wollte mir eigentlich ein optisch "abgestimmtes" System kaufen! Wie z.B. das vorher von mir gepostete! Ich hab ja (logischerweise) z.Zt. ein 2.0 System. Ich will mir aber nicht einfach irgendwelche Boxen dazu holen, die dann optisch nicht zu den anderen beiden passen! Daher wollte ich meine jetztigen Boxen KEF IQ7SE verkaufen und mir ein 5.1 System zu legen.


----------



## Ennia (29. September 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte mir eigentlich ein optisch "abgestimmtes" System kaufen! Wie z.B. das vorher von mir gepostete! Ich hab ja (logischerweise) z.Zt. ein 2.0 System. Ich will mir aber nicht einfach irgendwelche Boxen dazu holen, die dann optisch nicht zu den anderen beiden passen! Daher wollte ich meine jetztigen Boxen KEF IQ7SE verkaufen und mir ein 5.1 System zu legen.



Heco kann ich dir da ans Herz legen.

Victa - für den Anfang sehr gut
Aleva - schon etwas hochwertiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Celan XT - HiEnd, richtig teuer, dafür aber überragend!

Heco wird auch im HiFi-Forum hoch geschätzt - von mir auch...


----------



## Erz1 (29. September 2010)

Ich hab mal so ne Frage hier, Verwandte von mir haben seit ca. 1 Jahr einen Vertrag bei der Telekom mit Telefonanschluss und Internet, nun hat sich fälschlicherweise herrausgestellt, dass jetzt genau seit der ersten Zahlung immer 10 € mehr abgebucht worden sind als vertraglich festgelegt (fragt mich nicht, warum man das nicht gleich merkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ; Nun blockt aber die Telekom völlig ab mit der Begründung, im System wären mehr als 5 E-Mails registriert und deswegen würde diese Erhöhung zu stande kommen, von sowas hab ich erstmal gar nichts gehört, aber darum geht es auch nicht XD 
Diese Mails existieren aufjedenfall nicht, also ist das ja ein Fehler ihrerseits, aber sie wollen das Geld nicht zurückbezahlen -.-" Kennt sich jemand damit aus? 
Also nicht , dass wieder der Aufschrei ist wegen rechtsberatung und bla. - das regeln die selbst. Ich bin einfach nur neugierig. XD ; weil von sowas hab ich noch nie etwas gehört O_o


----------



## Nebola (29. September 2010)

Öhm, komm on ^^


----------



## Dropz (29. September 2010)

mein sc2 ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (29. September 2010)

Warum ?


----------



## Maxiking456 (29. September 2010)

Starcraft 2 oder was meinst du?^^ 
ich kann mich mit dem game einfach nicht anfreunden......


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. September 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal so ne Frage hier, Verwandte von mir haben seit ca. 1 Jahr einen Vertrag bei der Telekom mit Telefonanschluss und Internet, nun hat sich fälschlicherweise herrausgestellt, dass jetzt genau seit der ersten Zahlung immer 10 € mehr abgebucht worden sind als vertraglich festgelegt (fragt mich nicht, warum man das nicht gleich merkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anwalt.


----------



## Crucial² (30. September 2010)

SC2 ist Online auch Sack Schwer :-(


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Meine Begeisterung für Soundhardware von Logitech sinkt immer mehr 
Die nicht mal 4 Monate alten UltimateEars Super.Fi 5 fangen jetzt schon wieder an zu knacken und sich auf einer Seite ganz auszuschalten wie die alten Metro.Fi ...


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Was hat das mit Logitech zu tun? :O


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

UltimateEars gehört seit 2008 Logitech


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Achso, das wusste ich nicht. Dachte das ist eine ganz eigene Firma :X

Mein Creative Kopfhörer sind aber jetzt auch zum zweiten Mal kaputt. Die sind jetzt beide so extrem leise, das ich nu merke das Musik läuft, von dieser aber überhaupt nichts verstehe. Extrem Schade, aber die gehen dann halt wieder an Amazon zurück :X


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Hatte ich bei meinen Creative damals auch... ich seh schon, gute InEars zu finden ist schwer. 

Irgendwie finde ich dir hier ganz interessant : http://goo.gl/1hJK

Aber die sind a) sackteuer und sehen b) eher aus wie normale Ohrhörer mit Bügel... auch wenn die Rezensionen ja eher gut ausfallen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Ja, gute und preiswerte InEar-Köpfhörer sind wohl selten :X

Die sehen aber wirklich mal überhaupt nicht nach InEar aus, besonders von der Form der eigentlichen Köpfhörer. Die sind so flach wie normale - und wirklich teuer :X


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Die Bang & Olfusen sind keine In Ears. Dafür todschick und sicherlich sehr robust.


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Die Frage ist ob da dann überhaupt eine halbwegs akzeptable Noise-Cancellation vorhanden ist...
Aber naja, das überlege ich mir wenn Amazon die UE erstattet hat.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Wie läuft das eigentlich ab bei Amazon? Das erste Mal sind die nach 5 Tagen hinüber gewesen, dann konnte ich dann direkt über die Amazonseite einen Schein zum Aufkleben aufs Paket ausdrucken. Jetzt haben sie knapp 2 Monate gehalten, und es geht nicht mehr. Ich hätte mein Geld nämlich auch gern wieder. Und ich blick da bei denen noch nicht so ganz durch ;D


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Ich hab dem Kundenservice ne Mail mit Auftrags -bzw Bestellnummer geschrieben, worauf man mir mitgeteilt hat ich soll das defekte Teil versichert an Amazon schicken. Dann gabs paar Tage später noch ne Mail in der stand, dass man mir den Kaufbetrag erstattet hat und zusätzlich die Versandkosten fürs Einsenden. Letztendlich hatte ich dann ne Überweisung aufm Konto über exakt diese Beträge.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Okay, danke. Dann werde ich das mal machen. Brauche ich die Rechnung dafür? Ich finde die grad irgendwie nicht


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Die Nummer findest du in deinem Amazon-Profil unter Bestellungen. Dort sind alle inklusive Datum gelistet.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Soviel war mir bereits klar, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich die Rechnung mit zurückschicken muss


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Ich hab sie mit beigelegt und hinten drauf geschrieben, was defekt ist. Schreib am besten einfach den Amazon-Support an. Die werden dir schon weithelfen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. September 2010)

Bei einem Raid 0 müssen die Festplatten gleich gross sein? oder kann man z.b auch 500GB und 250GB zu einem Raid 0 machen?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bei einem Raid 0 müssen die Festplatten gleich gross sein? oder kann man z.b auch 500GB und 250GB zu einem Raid 0 machen?



Geht schon, aber von der 500GB Platte werden dann nur 250GB genutzt :-)


----------



## WeriTis (30. September 2010)

"*Was brauchen Sie für RAID 0?*
Abgesehen von einem Soft- oder Hardware-Controller, der RAID 0 beherrscht, benötigen Sie mindestens zwei Festplatten. Da RAID auf jeder Festplatte generell immer nur den Speicherplatz der kleinsten Platte im Verbund nutzt, sollten sie immer gleich groß sein. Beispielsweise könnten Sie bei der Kombination aus einer 500- und einer 750-GByte-Festplatte trotzdem jeweils nur 500 GByte nutzen."

http://www.chip.de/a...2_30428489.html

/&#8364;: Lilith ist zu schnell ~~


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. September 2010)

WeriTis schrieb:


> /€: Lilith ist zu schnell ~~


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Das Thema RAID kommt bei mir nächste Woche in der Schule dran. Im Moment haben wir nur langweilige Themen - "Woraus besteht ein PC?"; "Wie baut man einen PC zusammen?"; "Was ist Hard- und Software?" Alles total langweilig. Aber nunja, da muss ich wohl durch. Nächstes Jahr gibts dann endlich Netzwerktechnik


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob da dann überhaupt eine halbwegs akzeptable Noise-Cancellation vorhanden ist...
> Aber naja, das überlege ich mir wenn Amazon die UE erstattet hat.



Ich bin z.B. mit meinen Sennheiser Precision irgendwas sehr zufrieden, sind spitzen Teile, nur da mein iPod langsam schrott geht, habe ich nur noch rechts Ton, und auch nicht mehr so laut, früher habe ich auf halber Lautstärke gehört, jetzt auf Maximal um was zu hören


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Das selbe Problem haben meine Köpfhörer, bloss die wurden wirklich immer leiser, und ich weiss das es bei mir 100% nicht am Handy liegt :X


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Thema RAID kommt bei mir nächste Woche in der Schule dran. Im Moment haben wir nur langweilige Themen - "Woraus besteht ein PC?"; "Wie baut man einen PC zusammen?"; "Was ist Hard- und Software?" Alles total langweilig. Aber nunja, da muss ich wohl durch. Nächstes Jahr gibts dann endlich Netzwerktechnik



In welchem Fach macht ihr sowas?


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> In welchem Fach macht ihr sowas?



In Informatik - ich bin an einem "Technischem Gymnasium", darum machen wir hier so etwas. Ab der 12. kann ich zwischen Elektrotechnik, Metalltechnik, Informatik und Mechatronik wählen. Und nebenbei mach ich mein Abi


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Schick... wir haben in Informatik mit der Hardware überhaupt nichts zu tun. Nur Programmieren, wobei das aktuell auch noch relativ langweilig ist.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Programmieren werden wir auch noch machen. Ab der 12. habe ich 6 bzw. 10 Stunden Informatik die Woche. Wir haben halt wechselnde Stundenpläne


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

6? 10? :O

Ein Fach mit mehr als 4 Wochenstunden hab ich gar nicht. Und Informatik ist ein Wahlfach, also nur 2. Wieviele Wochenstunden hast du denn insgesammt?


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

In graden Wochen habe ich 36 Stunden, in ungraden Wochen 44 Stunden


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Hm ok, ich hab jede Woche 39 Wochenstunden im ersten Halbjahr von OS1. 
Aber für 6-10 Wochenstunden Informatik würde ich auch 44 Wochenstunden hinnehmen :>


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Ja, ich finde es ganz gut so. Besonders hab ich keine unrelevanten Fächer mehr wie Kunst, Musik, Biologie etc. Nur das, was mich eigentlich auch interessiert. Informatik ist bei uns außerdem ein Pflichfach 

Wir machen sogar solche Zertifikate für IT bei Cisco, falls das jemand von euch kennt.


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

nich schlecht


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Ich hab Bio vierstündig  Aber auch nur, weil ich eine Naturwissenschaft vierstündig brauchte...

Aber ich merke schon, ich bin an der falschen Schule... im falschen Bundesland.


----------



## Erz1 (30. September 2010)

Macht mich nicht neidisch...
wobei ich weniger Stunden habe..


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Hehe, ich hab Physik (gewählt) und Mathe als Naturwissenschaften. Das wars dann auch. Ich hab auch nicht wirklich viele Fächer ;D


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

so sollte das eigentlich immer sein wozu schwache Nebenfächer bzw. was man wenn man sich schon halbwegs orientiert hat nicht brauch

dann lieber die Zeit nutzen und die Stärken noch ausbauen

2. Fremdsprache eigentlich auch Schwachsinn lieber gut Englisch als 2 Sprachen mässig oder halt die Wahl lassen 2. Fremdsprache oder Englisch n Leistungskurs mit mehr Stunden


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

So sieht mein Stundenplan aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> so sollte das eigentlich immer sein wozu schwache Nebenfächer bzw. was man wenn man sich schon halbwegs orientiert hat nicht brauch
> 
> dann lieber die Zeit nutzen und die Stärken noch ausbauen
> 
> 2. Fremdsprache eigentlich auch Schwachsinn lieber gut Englisch als 2 Sprachen mässig oder halt die Wahl lassen 2. Fremdsprache oder Englisch n Leistungskurs mit mehr Stunden



Ja, ich muss leider Spanisch machen. Obwohl ich Englisch bei uns abwählen kann. Aber da das meine Lieblingssprache neben Japanisch ist fällt das sowieso flach.

@ Esp: Grässlicher Stundenplan :O


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

Religion auch son Mist lieber 2 Stunden mehr Sport


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ Esp: Grässlicher Stundenplan :O



Jopp. Vorallem diese schönen Löcher wie Freitag 3-4. Aber naja, Psychologie fällt sowieso laufend aus, why ever. Daher hab ich morgen eigentlich zur 5. Stunde, muss aber trotzdem zur 2. fahren weil die Busverbindung hier... naja.


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

@Shefa Sei froh dass du Spanisch hast. Das wird dir später noch genug helfen können. Schließlich ist Spanisch nach Chinesisch und Englisch die am meisten gesprochene Sprache überhaupt. Davon abgesehen erschließen sich so auch andere Sprachen wie französisch, italienisch und portugiesisch sehr schnell. Ich habs bisher gern. 

Was Stundenpläne angeht... meiner ändert sich jede Woche. Das einzig regelmäßige ist die Unregelmäßigkeit.  Ist aver alles kein Ding, denn die Stundenpläne sind vorher bekannt in Form eines Aushangs und es steht im StudyWiz(ne Online Lernplattform) mit mindestens 2 Wochen Vorlauf.


----------



## Soramac (30. September 2010)

1. Period English
2. Period English Reading
3. Period Bio
4. Period Math
5. Period History
6. Period English Speaking
7. Period Marketing

Jeden Tag, jede Woche der selbe Scheiss.. ;P


@Kyragan ich werde alles melden! Deine ganzen Threads und so ALLES!


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

mit Spanisch kann man auch was anfangen da unten in Südamerika  

aber Gemeinschaftskunde , Religion , Psychologie kann man auch zu 2 Stunden z.b. "Soziologie" also Gesellschaft , soziales Handeln zusammenpacken



> 1. Period English
> 2. Period English Reading
> 3. Period Bio
> 4. Period Math
> ...



kein Physik , Chemie , Geografie 

naja kommt auch immer auf die Schulen an bzw. ob die Grundkenntnisse z.b. bis zur 10. schon durch sind

Grundwissen/Allgemeinbildung sollte auch da sein


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Naja... Gemeinschaftskunde ist hauptsächlich Politik. Mit Religion und Psychologie hat das so relativ gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

bei uns war damals glaube Wirtschaft/Politik zusammen

schonwieder 14 Jahre her 




> Mit Religion und Psychologie hat das so relativ gar nichts zu tun.



das is schon klar aber muss man sowas unterrichten ?


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Montag: Spanisch, Englisch, Frei, Sport
Dienstag: Spanisch, Physik, Informatik, Mathe
Mittwoch: Deutsch, Betriebs- und Volkswirtschaft, Geschichte, Informatik, Informatik
Donnerstag: Deutsch/Englisch, Mathe, Reli, Frei/Betriebs- und Volkswirtschaft
Freitag: Informatik, Informatike, Frei, Frei/Informatik, Frei/Informatik

Mein Stundeplan. Das hinter dem "/" ist immer in ungraden Wochen, das andere in graden


----------



## WeriTis (30. September 2010)

naaaa, Religion wohl eher nicht, das ist im zweifelsfall ja doch sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem ob mit oder ohne Fegefeuer, oder in manchen fällen auch ner menge Jungfrauen - oder eben Ethik.


Btw, FF XIV - mehr musste ich glaube ich nicht sehen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ei0GxMOBztA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

Da komme ich mir mit meiner 26 Stunden Woche wie nen Außenseiter vor


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> bei uns war damals glaube Wirtschaft/Politik zusammen
> 
> schonwieder 14 Jahre her



Wirtschaft hab ich extra als 4-stündiges Wahlfach


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

FF XIV ist ja mal eine richtige Enttäuschung...


----------



## WeriTis (30. September 2010)

copy paste terrain ftw


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Nicht nur das. Man kann selbst an wirklich winzigen Ecken hängen bleiben, viel zu lange Laufwege und ein viel zu langsames Kampsystem :X


----------



## WeriTis (30. September 2010)

*Ähem* Man darf die "Reviews" von Fony jetzt nicht soooo ultimativ ernst nehmen  

Ich kann die alten Folgen zu Fallen Earth und die ersten drei zu Aion (""unbiased" Rewiew on Aion") sehr empfehlen, zuuu lustig =)


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Die Käpfe sahen aber langsam aus, genauso hat man das man den Kanten auch gesehen.


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Da komme ich mir mit meiner 26 Stunden Woche wie nen Außenseiter vor



Ich hab etwa 36 Stunden. Im Abi hatte ich 35 (11/I und 11/II) bzw 31 Stunden (12/I und 12/II).

Stundenplan von letzter Woche wäre dieser hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind erstmal 2 Wochen frei, danach wäre dieser hier für die 42.KW aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sport haben wir alle 2 Wochen montags 90min.
Das erste Kürzel steht immer für ein Fach, das zweite für den jeweiligen Lehrer. Die Zahl ist dann der Raum.
wl = Wirtschaftslehrer
sp = Spanisch
dt = Deutsch
en = Englisch
ma = Marketing
sk = Sozialkunde
bm = Büromanagement
km = Kommunikation
pa = Projektassistenz
if = Informatik


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich habe oft in 408, und ja 408 ist im 4. Stock


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Sei froh  Ich darf laufend zwischen unterschiedlichen Gebäuden hin- und herhetzen...


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

Ja, bei uns ist das wegen Raummangel.

9/10 Stunde, ALLES leer, noch 4-5 Klassen in der GANZEN Schule, aber ja, Raummangel, schön immer in 4. Stock laufen, boar.


----------



## WeriTis (30. September 2010)

Beschwer dich nicht, hält fit 

Mein Großvater hätte jetzt gesagt: "Mit euch könnt mer koi Krieg g'winna"


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Man braucht nur Lehrer denen das auch nicht passt 

Unser Wirtschaftslehrer in der ersten Stunde so 'Ne Leute, das geht echt gar nicht. Nächste Stunde haben wir einen anderen Raum.'

Und schwuff, vom dritten Stock im Altbau in den ersten Stock im neusten Gebäude mit Beamer in jedem Raum


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

Was kümmerts unsere Lehrer die mit dem Aufzug fahren ?


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Dem hat eher der Raum an sich nicht gepasst


----------



## muehe (30. September 2010)

ach ja Schule war schon geil


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2010)

Ich darf auch jede Stunde in ein anderes Gebäuse latschen, und wir haben 6 Stück davon. Die Fläche ist auch riesig, da kanns schonmal 5 Minuten dauern. Naja, bei 4500 Schülern muss man die ja auch irgendwie unterbekommen ;D


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich darf auch jede Stunde in ein anderes Gebäuse latschen, und wir haben 6 Stück davon. Die Fläche ist auch riesig, da kanns schonmal 5 Minuten dauern. Naja, bei 4500 Schülern muss man die ja auch irgendwie unterbekommen ;D



Schick  Wir sind nur 1000 und haben trotzdem 4 recht große Gebäude... trotzdem Platzmangel teilweise.


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

Wir haben 1 (Mittel) Großes Gebäude mit 4 Stockwerken für 2600 Schüler


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2010)

Ist noch jemand Informatikkaufmann bzw. in einer Ausbildung zu einem?


----------



## Ol@f (30. September 2010)

Wtf warum habt ihr alle so viele Wochenstunden  Ich hatte in der 12 33WS und in der 13 dann nur noch 23WS   Alles G8'ler oder was?^^


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2010)

Ich habe in der 2. doch auch nur 26 ^^


----------



## Shadlight (30. September 2010)

Wenn ich bei Amazon was über Lastschrift bestelle was aber erst in 2 Monaten erscheint, wird der Betrag (60€) direkt Abgebucht oder dann wenn der Artikel Versendet wird? Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. Oktober 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Amazon was über Lastschrift bestelle was aber erst in 2 Monaten erscheint, wird der Betrag (60€) direkt Abgebucht oder dann wenn der Artikel Versendet wird? Gran Turismo 5



Erst wenn der Artikel versendet wird.


----------



## muehe (1. Oktober 2010)

is aber auch viel zu teuer


----------



## Shadlight (1. Oktober 2010)

wo kann man das billiger bestellen?:X


----------



## muehe (1. Oktober 2010)

amazon.co.uk bräuchtest aber Kreditkarte


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wtf warum habt ihr alle so viele Wochenstunden  Ich hatte in der 12 33WS und in der 13 dann nur noch 23WS   Alles G8'ler oder was?^^



Nope, Übergangsjahrgang. Wir sind die letzten G9-er bei uns.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Oktober 2010)

puh, heute beim Kumpel Fernseher umgestellt neue Verkabelt, Der Pc PS3 TV alles an einen Switscher der an das Steckdosen Internet teil...  dann Bisschen Windows Media Center eingestellt... 

Morgen geht man wieder hin, stellt Windows Media Center Fertig.

Und als Danke hab ich bekommen "Master Steck leiste" 320GB externe und paar Lan Kable.


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Also entweder ist das ein guter Fake oder die absolute Lachnummer des Jahres - das WeTab ist ja mittlerweile erhältlich und wird in der Fachpresse aus gutem Grund ziemlich durch den Wolf gedreht.
Bei Amazon gibts aber dennoch einige 5-Sterne-Bewertungen. Unter anderem diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schaut man bei Amazon jetzt mal nach dieser 'Claudia Kaden' und klickt ihren Wunschzettel an, findet man folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und drei mal dürft ihr raten wer Sandra Hoffer von Ankershoffen ist. 
Ein Peter Glaser lobt das Teil ähnlich über den grünen Klee ('sehr sehr gut'), eigentlicher Name Helmut Hoffer von Ankershoffen.

Was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## muehe (2. Oktober 2010)

naja da jetzt eine Rezension rauszuziehn 

der eine findets gut der andere kennts nich besser


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist aber schon etwas auffällig. Zumal die Rezensionen beide sehr ähnlich geschrieben sind. 

Du weisst schon, dass Helmut Hoffer von Ankershoffen der Geschäftsführer von Neofonie (Hersteller des WeTabs) und Sandra seine Frau ist?


----------



## muehe (2. Oktober 2010)

nee aber rein nach amazon würd ich eh nicht kaufen da sind viele Bewertungen bissl komisch und zu "professionell" geschrieben 

so wie da oft Bewertungen geschrieben werden schreibt kein normaler User oder sind bei www.elitepartner.de


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist aber schon ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis wenn der Hersteller und seine Frau Bewertungen faken müssen


----------



## muehe (2. Oktober 2010)

naja is relativ normal leider :/


----------



## muehe (2. Oktober 2010)

schicke Scheibe http://www.youtube.c...feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GOJCtvI2P8&feature=related


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> so wie da oft Bewertungen geschrieben werden schreibt kein normaler User oder sind bei www.elitepartner.de



WOT lässt mich gar nicht auf die Seite, sehr schön 

Frage: Sind ein Phenom II X2, bei dem man die beiden anderen Kerne noch freischaltet und ein Phenom II X4 gleich performant wenn sie beide gleich getaktet laufen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Oktober 2010)

ne frage wie heisten den die Kable schon wieder die zu Pc zu Pc Verbindung da sind?  Cross Air oder so?

EDIT: ist mir wieder eingefallen Cross over! xD


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2010)

_http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/notebooks/notebook-berater/1C27-204/asus-ul50vt-xo037v-silber-mit-mattem-display.html__ oder MBP 13"...hm...

Ist ja hauptsächlich für meine Mutter - aber nutzen will ich das Ding natürlich auch ;-)

Wenn ich zum MBP greife muss ich an nem Objektiv für meine Cam sparen - bzw erstmal nur eins holen..

Hm.. °_°_


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd das MBP nehmen... das Objektiv kannst du später immer noch dazukaufen, das Notebook hast du dann aber erstmal.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2010)

_Stimmt eigentlich , das Argument muss ich ihr nachher mal unterbreiten xD_


----------



## Shadlight (2. Oktober 2010)

Und was willst du in einem Zoo mit 50mm? :X


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil er nur ein Objektiv kauft muss er ja kein so kleines kaufen. Ein 18-200 ist ja durchaus auch bezahlbar.

Und wtf, mit einem Tweet nachts um 2 komme ich in die Toptweets? Lol'd.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> WOT lässt mich gar nicht auf die Seite, sehr schön
> 
> Frage: Sind ein Phenom II X2, bei dem man die beiden anderen Kerne noch freischaltet und ein Phenom II X4 gleich performant wenn sie beide gleich getaktet laufen?



Natürlich. Is ja der gleiche Chip.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Und was willst du in einem Zoo mit 50mm? :X




_Wer sagt denn sowas? o_O

Nur weil ich AUCH das Tamron 17-50mm holen werde heisst es nicht das es genau das ist was ich als erstes nehme ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, Tamron ist gut. Ich hab hier eins 18-200 mit 3.5-6.3 das astreine Bilder macht. 
Für gerade mal 200 Euro wirklich ein super Teil.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2010)

_Joa..das 17-50mm wird warscheinlich mein Immerdrauf.

Fehlt nurnoch nen Zoom , UWW und Makro..

Grr... xD_ 

_/Edit : Alles natürlich nur 2.8 ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, n gutes Makro-Objektiv bräuchte ich auch mal... aber das muss noch ne ganze Weile warten, erstmal brauch ich ein neues Notebook.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2010)

_Muss mich nurnoch für nen Zoom entscheiden..

Da ich (ausser im Tierpark etc.) auch ganz gern noch Vögel etc. knipsen möchte sollte es vllt mehr als 300mm sein.. Sigma 50-500mm hört sich gut an _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir wer auf die Schnell guten CPU kühler für etwa 25€ und leicht Montierbar ist für den Sockel LGA1156?


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2010)

_Bei Saturn (zumindest im Prospekt) gibts das 13" MBP grad für 999€ - immerhin ein paar Euro weniger als sonst überall..

Aber nur solang der Vorrat reicht..grr..ob´s am Montag noch welche gibt? _


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich überleg jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen - was lohnt sich eher: Eine 1TB Festplatte, oder 2x500GB und dann im RAID0 wegen der Geschwindigkeit? :X


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer auf die Schnell guten CPU kühler für etwa 25&#8364; und leicht Montierbar ist für den Sockel LGA1156?



Ka? http://www1.hardware...=38926&agid=669

Kühlt minimal besser wie boxed und ist nicht hörbar... 

Ansonsten: http://www1.hardware...=30903&agid=669

Ka ob der was taugt, sprang mir so ins Auge ^^

Edit: Wo wir grad beim Thema sind... Kann mir jemand 3 x 120 MM Gehäuselüfter für mein Midcase empfehlen? Hab da absolut keine Ahnung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2010)

Kommt drauf an. Mit oder ohne Beleuchtung? Absolut silent, leicht hörbar oder völlig egal wie laut? :X


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Beleuchtung, können leicht hörbar sein (Ne XFX 5850 drin) ^^


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2010)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Be-Quiet-Luefter-Silent-Wings-USC-120mm::12870.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Noiseblocker-BlackSilent-Fan-XL1-120mm::12826.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-S-FLEX-120mm-Fan-SFF21D-800-rpm::4266.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/120mm-Luefter/Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1225SL12L-800rpm::10803.html

Wären jetzt so meine Favoriten - gibt aber noch einiges mehr an guten Lüftern. Den ersten und dritten habe ich selbst verbaut und die sind top :X


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Silentwings kann ich garnicht leiden, habe die notgedrungen in meinem Case, aber den Luftzu kann man durch das Gitter deutlich hören, war bei meinen Noiseblockern nicht so 

Anderes Thema, Headsets!

Habe im Moment das im Auge, Klick

Sonst wer Vorschläge ?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Oktober 2010)

Das Ding ist Müll. Kauf dir anständige Stereokopfhörer, simulier 5.1 per Soundkarte und kauf dirn Mic zum anclippen. Da hast du 15mal besseren Sound als mit diesem Gaminggewäsch.


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2010)

Warum ist es denn Müll ? Vielleicht nicht nur Wörter in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn Müll ? Vielleicht nicht nur Wörter in den Raum werfen.



weil razer weder langlebige head-sets noch tastaturen herstellt, dabei minderwertige technik benutzt, und ich das selbst erfahren durfte.

Alternativen:

http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128

http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei Tastaturen und Mäusen weis ich das  Bei Headsets habe ich nie wirklich was über Probleme gelesen.

G35 habe halt auch schon oft genug Beschwerden drüber gehört, glaube auch Sora und Esp (der aufem Alestorm Konzert ist ).

Das Roccat sieht mir irgendwie zu massive aus.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2010)

Naja wie gesagt ein Headset das einamal innerhalb von 3 monaten -> gewährleistung innerhalb von 2 monaten auseinanderfällt und pervers schlechte tonaufnahmen macht ist halt für (in meinem fall 70 Euro) nicht so berauschend, bleib ich lieber bei meinem 20 euro headset von logitech was schon genauso lange hällt.


----------



## Nebola (2. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment habe ich das ich glaube Sennheiser PC 150 oder 151, glaube letzteres.

Aber aufgrund von öfters runterfallen, rauscht es mittlerweile, ein bisschen ^^

Ich guck mir mal das G35 an, thx.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Oktober 2010)

Mein Roccat Kave war nach 5 Monaten kaputt, eine Lautsprecherseite war tot.

Tu deinen Ohren und deinem Geldbeutel nen Gefallen und kauf dir AKG K530+n Anclipmikro(bspw. von Zalman oder Speedlink). Dann bist du bei etwa 70 Euro dabei und hast 3 mal besseren Sound als mit diesen ganzen Headsetkrempel. Das einzige Headset, dass ich klangtechnisch bisher gut fand war das SteelSeries Siberia V2. Das ist brauchbar, an die AKG K530 kommts dennoch nicht ran und wenn du dir dann überlegst, dass die 530er die absoluten Einsteiger-Kopfhörer bei AKG sind kannst du dir ausmalen, was du für den doppelten Preis kriegen würdest. 

Einfach mal weggegehen von dem ganzen Gamingkram und lieber beim Audiospezialisten kaufen.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2010)

Hast du mal Beispiele für Mikro's?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hast du mal Beispiele für Mikro's?



http://www.zalman.co...ead.asp?idx=210

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a115709.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das G35 und keine Probleme damit! Oo 

bald seit 4 Monaten im Betrieb.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.zalman.co...ead.asp?idx=210
> 
> http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a115709.html



Das kostet ja fast garnichts oO


----------



## Sunyo (3. Oktober 2010)

Die Leute beschweren sich, wenn es teuer ist, die Leute beschweren sich, wenn es billig ist...
Man kann es ihnen einfach nie Recht machen.


----------



## Crucial² (3. Oktober 2010)

Er wundert sich (zu Recht) ja nur!


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das kostet ja fast garnichts oO



Sag ich doch. Die K530 kosten etwa 55€, fast die Hälfte gegenüber diesem Razerkrempel gespart und dafür deutlich besserer Sound.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Wo wir gerade schon bei Audiozeug sind... ich weis zwar noch nicht ob ich dafür in nächster Zeit Geld übrig habe, aber:
Gibt es vernünftige, bezahlbare 5.1 oder 7.1 Wireless Kopfhörer? Nur Kopfhörer, ohne Mikro.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

Für Musik und Filme? Nimm lieber anständige Stereokopfhörer. Surround klingt auf solch kurzen Speaker->Ohr-Distanzen einfach nach nix. Da bist du mit Stereo deutlich besser bedient.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Japp, hauptsächlich dafür. Aber für gelegentliche Spiele wäre Surround eben doch ganz schick...

Sowas in der Art hätte ich im Auge: http://goo.gl/7UeI oder http://goo.gl/hiQu

Aber das ist eben nur Stereo, kein Surround.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Surround klingt auf solch kurzen Speaker->Ohr-Distanzen einfach nach nix.


Dann Wasch mal deine Ohren  ich finde das es sogar besser ist, so wird man nicht durch Umgebungs Geräusche gestört.


----------



## Antizigo (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Hab hier folgendes Problemchen:
Meine zweite interne Festplatte geht nach der Windowsneuinstallation ständig aus und an(alle 2 Sek. etwa).
Wenn ich etwas von ihr kopiere dann funkt sie ganz normal.
Wie kann ich das ändern? *Hilfe!
*
MfG
Antizigo


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dann Wasch mal deine Ohren  ich finde das es sogar besser ist, so wird man nicht durch Umgebungs Geräusche gestört.



Was hat bitte Surround-Sound mit Umgebungsgeräuschen zu tun?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Oktober 2010)

was hat es bitte auf sich das Surround-Sound auf Kopfhörer nach nix anhört?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

In Surround-Kopfhörern und Headsets sind entweder mehrere kleinere Treiber verbaut oder es ist ein Stereo-Setup bei dem über eine im Headset verbaute "Soundkarte" der Surround-Sound emuliert wird.
Ersteres ist Scheiße, weil kleine Treiber nie die hohe Klangauflösung und Tongenauigkeit erreichen wie größere und letztere sind wegen der integrierten Soundkarte genauso für die Tonne. Es gibt keine integrierte Soundkarte die auch nur ansatzweise an eine dedizierte Soundkarte der Marke X-Fi Titanium oder höher herankommt. Anständige Kopfhöhrer haben ebenso relativ hohe Widerstände, was einerseits die Lautstärke reduziert, andererseits sich aber positiv auf Klangbild, Auflösung und Tontreue auswirkt. Einen sehr guten Kopfhörer kannst du nicht an deinem Onboard-Chip betreiben, der braucht nämlich nen entsprechenden Verstärker den du bspw. auf ner Auzentech Bravura, Forte oder Hometheater findest, oder ne Xonar Essence. 

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du versuchst dein G35 zu verteidigen, aber bitte schieße nicht direkt gegen andere weil sie ne andere Meinung haben. Sich vor anderen (read: besseren) zu verschließen hilft auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt, sind die S530 von Edifier teuer geworden... kennt jemand eine wirklich gute Alternative, die günstiger ist?

Ich hatte nämlich vor mir die zu kaufen, dazu eine Soundkarte für Musik (bräuchte ich auch noch Ideen für) und noch 2 Festplatten. Das wird aber aufgrund des hohen Preises etwas eng. Die haben doch mal 140€ gekostet, oder nicht? Die kosten grade fast 200€


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

Vor 2 Jahren kamen die mal 140, ja. Als ich damals n 2.1-System gesucht hab wars bei knapp über 180. Billiger wirds wohl nicht mehr. Im Zweifelsfall noch etwa sparen. Ich kenne kein System dieser Preisklasse, dass ans S530(D) herankommen würde. Das S330 ist nett, aber dem S530 doch deutlich unterlegen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> In Surround-Kopfhörern und Headsets sind entweder mehrere kleinere Treiber verbaut oder es ist ein Stereo-Setup bei dem über eine im Headset verbaute "Soundkarte" der Surround-Sound emuliert wird.
> Ersteres ist Scheiße, weil kleine Treiber nie die hohe Klangauflösung und Tongenauigkeit erreichen wie größere und letztere sind wegen der integrierten Soundkarte genauso für die Tonne. Es gibt keine integrierte Soundkarte die auch nur ansatzweise an eine dedizierte Soundkarte der Marke X-Fi Titanium oder höher herankommt. Anständige Kopfhöhrer haben ebenso relativ hohe Widerstände, was einerseits die Lautstärke reduziert, andererseits sich aber positiv auf Klangbild, Auflösung und Tontreue auswirkt. Einen sehr guten Kopfhörer kannst du nicht an deinem Onboard-Chip betreiben, der braucht nämlich nen entsprechenden Verstärker den du bspw. auf ner Auzentech Bravura, Forte oder Hometheater findest, oder ne Xonar Essence.



draus schliss ich nur ein Fazit, deine Ohren sind einfach zu verwöhnt. *g*


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren kamen die mal 140, ja. Als ich damals n 2.1-System gesucht hab wars bei knapp über 180. Billiger wirds wohl nicht mehr. Im Zweifelsfall noch etwa sparen. Ich kenne kein System dieser Preisklasse, dass ans S530(D) herankommen würde. Das S330 ist nett, aber dem S530 doch deutlich unterlegen.



Verdammt - dann muss ich noch irgendwo Geld auftreiben :X

Soundkarten, hauptsächlich für Musik, welche sind da die besten? Dürften dann aber auch nicht mehr als 100€ kosten :X


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2010)

Ob X-Fi oder Xonar sollte da kaum ne Rolle spielen. Ich würde dennoch ne Xonar nehmen. Das vermeidet graue Haare wegen der beschissenen X-Fi Treiber.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Und welche Xonar? :X


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2010)

_Heute war bei Saturn in der Nähe offen..999€ 13" Macbook Pro..natürlich waren schon alle weg -_-_


----------



## Shadlight (3. Oktober 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Sony-EB3M1E-Notebook-Mobility-Radeon/dp/B0043SJTY8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1286053750&sr=8-10 der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und welche Xonar? :X



Asus Xonar D1


----------



## muehe (3. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Heute war bei Saturn in der Nähe offen..999&#8364; 13" Macbook Pro..natürlich waren schon alle weg -_-_


naja für 1055Euro bei notebooksbilliger.de versandkostenfrei geht ja auch 



Nebola schrieb:


> Asus Xonar D1


oder DX je nachdem ob PCI oder Pci-e

wie man halt Platz hat


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Hab für beides Platz. PCI-e wäre besser, oder?


----------



## muehe (3. Oktober 2010)

naja ich sag mal was die Zukunft angeht ja falls PCI auf den Boards mal verschwindet aber 50Euro auch nich das Ding  , Leistung isses egal

würds nach Platz zur Grafikkarte auswählen das sie nicht direkt darunter oder darüber eingebaut werden muss

hab auch die PCI genommen


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja für 1055Euro bei notebooksbilliger.de versandkostenfrei geht ja auch




_Naja..wären 56€ weniger - ist zB. ne Kameratasche ;-)

Aber stimmt schon.._


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> naja ich sag mal was die Zukunft angeht ja falls PCI auf den Boards mal verschwindet aber 50Euro auch nich das Ding  , Leistung isses egal
> 
> würds nach Platz zur Grafikkarte auswählen das sie nicht direkt darunter oder darüber eingebaut werden muss
> 
> hab auch die PCI genommen



Stimmt, bei PCI-e wäre die denn direkt unter der Grafikkarte. Naja, mal schauen


----------



## muehe (3. Oktober 2010)

kannst natürlich auch in einen PCI-E x16 stecken wenn du einen über hast der evtl. weiter unten liegt


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nur 2x PCI-E x16. Die liegen aber dicht zusammen, wegen Crossfire :X


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

War gestern im Sony Store ! Muahha.. ;p

Also nur aus Zufall den Store gesehen, aber 3D sieht schon richtig geil aus, man hat ein Eisbaer durch das Wasser schwimmen sehen, wie scharf das Fell war. Abnormal..


----------



## muehe (3. Oktober 2010)

war das erschwinglich ?


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nicht auf den Preis geschaut, aber unter 1500 Euro haettest sowas nicht bekommen.


----------



## muehe (3. Oktober 2010)

ah dachte son mehrere Tausend Dollar Teil zu Vorführungs-/Werbezwecken


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

Achso, glaub das war schon ein Wert ueber 5000 Dollar mit der Anlage, der Diagonale, 3D, war glaub einer der neusten Varianten von Sony.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

Tja Google..

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif]Die Google-Homepage sieht reichlich spartanisch aus. Aber genaugenommen ist der heutige Look ein Kunstwerk gegen das, womit Sergey Brin und Larry Page 1998 an den Start gingen. Oftmals wird gesagt, dass der Gedanke hinter dem schlichten Design kurze Ladezeiten und der Verzicht auf unnötige Verzierungen gewesen sei. Die Wahrheit ist allerdings deutlich profaner: Die beiden Google-Väter mögen zwar begnadet darin sein, Such-Algorithmen zu programmieren, aber von HTML oder gar Photoshop hatten sie einfach gar keine Ahnung. Das Design war daher zu Beginn so schlicht, dass viele Nutzer dachten, die Seite habe nicht vollständig geladen. Um diese Bedenken zu zerstreuen wurde schließlich unten ein Copyright-Hinweis eingeführt – er sollte signalisieren, dass die Seite da wirklich zu Ende ist und nichts mehr fehlt.[/font]


----------



## Nebola (3. Oktober 2010)

Und nun guck wies heute aussieht.


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

Lustigste ist aber dies hier:

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif]Wenn man über Apple spricht, dann fallen zwangsläufig zwei Namen: Steve Jobs und Steve Wozniak. Aber genaugenommen waren an der Firmengründung drei Personen beteiligt: Die beiden Steves und Ronald Wayne. Wayne war derjenige, der das erste Logo mit Isaac Newton entwarf und er schrieb die Verträge, die die Besitzverhältnisse zwischen den drei Gründern regelten. Dass er trotz dieser recht entscheidenden Schritte später in Vergessenheit geriet, ist recht leicht zu erklären: Wayne besaß neben seinem Drittel an Apple auch noch eine Firma für Spielautomaten. Als diese noch in der Gründungsphase von Apple Pleite ging, verkaufte Wayne seinen Apple-Anteil zwei Wochen nach der Firmengründung für gerade einmal 800 Dollar an die beiden anderen Teilhaber. Im weiteren Verlauf des Jahres 1976 veräußerte er zudem sämtliche Besitzansprüche an dem Logo und seinen Ideen, die in die Gründung von Apple eingeflossen sind, für zusätzliche 1.500 Dollar an die zwei Steves. Ronald Wayne verkaufte seine Anteile an Apple, die heute Milliarden wert wären, für insgesamt 2.300 Dollar an Steve Jobs und Steve Wozniak.[/font]


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Tjo  Das uralte Logo mit Newton kenn ich sogar, das hätte auch schlecht auf ein iPhone gepasst


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie sah denn das aus? :O


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

So 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Oktober 2010)

Oha, das nenne ich mal krank ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Oktober 2010)

Und auf das Jetzig Apple Logo sind sie sicher bei Apfel essen gekommen.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Naja... vermutlich auf ähnliche Weise wie auf den Namen


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich kenn einige - musst nur sagen wofür/was du es brauchst :-)
> 
> - Tele
> - Fisheye
> ...




Puhh.. so genau kenn Ich mich da jetzt auch nicht aus (:
Eigentlich so fuer normale Fotografien. Gebäude, Gegenden, Portrait.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Also Sachen wo du nicht weit weg von stehst?

Oder doch eher nen Tele?

Wieviel magst ausgeben? :-)_


----------



## muehe (4. Oktober 2010)

Allzweck http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-Objektiv-AF-S-NIKKOR-18-105mm/dp/B001ET6OBK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1286187145&sr=8-2


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also Sachen wo du nicht weit weg von stehst?
> 
> Oder doch eher nen Tele?
> 
> Wieviel magst ausgeben? :-)_





Yep, wo Ich nicht weit weg stehe (:

Zum Beispiel keine Wallpaper sondern eher mehr Portrait. 

Ich weiss nicht was die Dinger kosten, von daher /:


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Tjoa , entweder das von muehe gepostete (ist aber ein Kitobjektiv - also nicht ganz so Lichtstark)

Meine Empfehlung wäre (wenn dir die Brennweite ausreicht) : __http://www.amazon.de/Tamron-17-50mm-Bildstabilisator-digitales-Objektiv/dp/B002OED6ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1286187708&sr=8-3__ - ist aber halt ne recht kleine Brennweite - kann dir vllt etwas zu wenig sein - dafür aber 2.8 - also ziemlich Lichtstark :-)_


----------



## muehe (4. Oktober 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-Nikkor-50mm-Objektiv/dp/B00005LEN4/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Was aber nichts für ihn sein wird - kein Zoom - da MUSS er immer richtig stehen :-)_


----------



## muehe (4. Oktober 2010)

Beine benutzen


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Bringt nur nichts wenn er mal (zB. ein Gebäude) fotografieren will und nicht genug Platz ist um sich weit genug wegzustellen :-)_


----------



## muehe (4. Oktober 2010)

jop is schon klar  die beiden haben meine Eltern auch für die 3000er 

sollte gut und günstig sein

im Urlaub kommt das 18 - 105 drauf fertig wolln auch nich 2-3 Objektive mitschleppen


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Sind sie auch - das Tamron 17-50mm ist aber wirklich super - vor allem für den Preis - super Scharf & 2.8 halt

Da die Ansprüche ja sicherlich nicht sooooooooo extrem hoch sein werden macht man mit keinem was falsch :-)_


----------



## Ennia (4. Oktober 2010)

Soramac, on 04 October 2010 - 11:10, said:
_Wie viele sich doch ein iPhone 4 bestellt haben. Erst alles kacke und so und doof und hier und da. Und dann aber doch mehr hier so. (:
bzw. painschecks kennst du ein gutes Objektive fuer die Nikon D90_




Ich fühl mich jetzt auch einfach angesprochen:

Wenn du Fotografieren willst und das einigermaßen uneingeschränkt, dann gibts da folgende "must haves":

- 50mm f/1.4
- 105mm f/2.8 Macro
- Immerdrauf: Nikkor 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6 (noch besser wäre natürlich eines mit durchgehender Blende  )
- Filter! Pol-, Grau-, Farbfilter passend zu den Objektiven!
- Blitz!
- Stativ! Manfrotto ist da sehr zu empfehlen. Ein Stativ sollte schon um die 200 Euro kosten, damit man was anständiges hat, das nicht vom Wind verweht wird.
- Rücksack!

Ein UWW ist nicht unbedingt nötig für den Anfang, aber später sollte es schon zur Standardausrüstung gehören. Ich hab es mir auch erst sehr spät zugelegt, da 16mm schon sehr weitwinkelig sind und sonst betätigt man den Auslöser einmal mehr und stückelt die Bilder dann im PS zusammen. Das Fisheye ist in meinen Augen noch unwichtiger... man kann tolle Effekte damit erziehlen, aber seit PS5 ist selbst das nicht mehr unbwedingt notwendig... Besser wäre da ein Tele-Objektiv.

das Alles kostet sehr viel Geld und man sollte sich schon die Mühe machen sich Testberichte anzusehen und in den DSLR Foren zu stöbern.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Damit ist so ziemlich alles gesagt :-)

_


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

http://www.heise.de/...en-1101364.html

Da weis man wirklich nicht ob man lachen oder über so viel Dummheit heulen soll.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ganz einfach: Beim ersten Mal lesen über die Dummheit lachen, beim zweiten Mal drüber heulen, weil man sich danach sicher sein kann, dass man richtig gelesen hat und der Typ wirklich so dumm ist :X


----------



## Kyragan (4. Oktober 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/software/spiele/16700-blizzard-nennt-termin-fuer-world-of-warcraft-cataclysm.html

Ich bin mal Notvorräte vorbereiten, falls der Nerdansturm sämtliche Infrastruktur lahm legt und ich für ne Weile irgendwie überleben muss... :S


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

Oh noes.... ich sehe wieder lange Downtimes auf buffed zukommen.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich freu mich drauf - wird auch langsam mal Zeit. Der Termin steht aber schon länger :X


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2010)

Nunja, jetzt ist er Offiziell.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, schon. War trotzdem schon einige Tage sicher, dass es dann erscheint. Genau wie man schon mehr oder weniger sicher sagen kann, das am 13. der neue Patch kommt (4.0.1)


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2010)

War eh klar, als wenn die sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft entgehen lassen.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Joa, aber bei mir wirds nicht unterm Baum liegen. Das kommt schön am 7. mit der Post :O


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2010)

Lol, wer jetzt noch Wow spielt ...


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Der spielt jetzt noch WoW. Ist doch meine Sorge was ich mit meiner Freizeit anfange.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Lol, wer jetzt noch Wow spielt ...



/sign


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne viele viele Leute die nur deshalb noch WoW spielen, weils ne Gewohnheit ist.

Gerade mit Cataclysm, bringen Sie noch ein Schüppchen mehr Scheiße raus.

Ich weis garnet was Cataclysm noch mit WoW zutun hat, ausser das man Charaktere steuert.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiels, weil es mir immernoch Spaß macht. Wenn ich wirklich an allem was ich finde rumnörgeln würde, dann hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr, dann würde ich aber garnicht mehr zocken, weil es überall was gibt, was nicht so ist wie man es gern hätte.

Außerdem spiele ich WoW noch wegen der Story (Ja, ich lese alle Questtexte). Mich interessiert sie einfach, weil ich auch die Bücher gelesen habe :X

Edit: Warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich? Ôô


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich? Ôô



Frag ich mich auch.


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele es, weil ich es früher gespielt habe( leider ist mein pw per phishing verloren gegangen  dummer fehler von mir) und weil man einfach runterkommt wenn man 7h schuke hinter sich hat . 

Bin zurzeit nur 53 . wegen neuem acc.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Lol, wer jetzt noch Wow spielt ...



[ironie]
Lol, wer Musik von möchtegern Metallern hört die sich für cool halten weil sie in Piratenfummeln rumrennen... 
[ironie off]

P.S: Wie wäre es mit ein bisschen mehr Toleranz anderen gegenüber?


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> [ironie]
> Lol, wer Musik von möchtegern Metallern hört die sich für cool halten weil sie in Piratenfummeln rumrennen...
> [ironie off]



O___o

Sorry, aber was genau hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab ihn verstanden :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (4. Oktober 2010)

+


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs schon auch verstanden, aber wieso muss hier auf einen blöden Kommentar eigentlich immer gleich ein noch blöderer folgen? Haben wir das nicht mal den restlichen Unterforen überlassen?


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Achso, ja. Das lässt sich heutzutage nicht mehr vermeiden. Zumindest ist das mittlerweile Alltag in so ziemlich allen Foren :O

Wo bekommt man eigentlich diesen "MSNNA" - oder wie auch immer das heisst - Zugang? ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Oktober 2010)

Solang es einem Spaß macht...
Ich hab zum Glück seit letztem Jahr erkannt, dass mir heute WoW sowas von überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr macht... Geld ausgeben für Gewohnheit und dailyqs und farmen, naja is nich so meins.


----------



## muehe (4. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, ja. Das lässt sich heutzutage nicht mehr vermeiden. Zumindest ist das mittlerweile Alltag in so ziemlich allen Foren :O
> 
> Wo bekommt man eigentlich diesen "MSNNA" - oder wie auch immer das heisst - Zugang? ^^


http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/academic/dd547439.aspx


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Geil. Meine Schule nimmt dran Teil. Morgen direkt mal den Lehrer fragen


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habs schon auch verstanden, aber wieso muss hier auf einen blöden Kommentar eigentlich immer gleich ein noch blöderer folgen? Haben wir das nicht mal den restlichen Unterforen überlassen?



Vielleicht um dem der den ersten blöden Kommentar dagelassen hat "durch die Rose" zu sagen was ich von seinem Kommentar halte? Und weil ich es vielleicht für eine Unverschämtheit halte, alle die diese Spiel noch spielen runterzumachen weil man sich für überlegen hält weil man es nicht mehr spielt?

Und vor allem weil ich nicht geneigt war diesen verbalen Müll so unkommentiert stehen zu lassen...


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag dazu lieber mal gar nichts, der letzte Flamewar hier hat mir eigentlich vorerst gereicht.
Aber dass das mit der Methode nicht klappt kannst du dir ja auch denken


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2010)

Schon interessant was du in "Wer jetzt noch WoW Spielt.." reininterpretieren kannst. Solltest ne Arbeit drüber schreiben.


----------



## Independent (4. Oktober 2010)

Toffifee rockt! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber mit Zahnspange net so


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Toffifee rockt! <3



Jopp  Auch wenn ich eigentlich schon aufgrund der Werbung was gegen das Zeug hab... diese 'Ich kauf eigentlich nur Obst und Gemüße für meine Kinder, aber Toffifee muss sein!'-Frau geht mir irgendwie echt auf den Senkel.

Aber gut sind sie schon


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dass ich kein TV schau. Dann krieg ich die ganzen Müll-Werbungen nicht mit ;D


----------



## Soramac (5. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habs schon auch verstanden, aber wieso muss hier auf einen blöden Kommentar eigentlich immer gleich ein noch blöderer folgen? Haben wir das nicht mal den restlichen Unterforen überlassen?



Das nennt man: Wenn dir jemand bloed kommt, muss dem noch bloeder kommen, sonst haengste ja irgendwann da, wie Jesus am Karfreitag.

Vielleicht werde Ich mit Cataclysm ein Schurke anfangen, aber irgendwie ist die Lust nicht, Burning Crusade da konnte man kaum abwarten... bei Wrath of the Lich King war mir das total Schnuppe gewesen, habe das glaub erst paar Tage spaeter gespielt und bei Cataclysm .. keine Ahnung. Haut mich zurzeit nichts um.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2010)

N gutes Anzeichen es nicht noch mal zu versuchen. 
Wird am Ende eh nix. Schlussstriche sind dazu da sie nicht wieder zu übertreten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

hihihi, Welche SSD könnt ihr mir so und rum 150&#8364; empfehlen. Überlege mir auch eine für meinem Pc zu zulegen.

und noch ne zweite frage auf der web seite von Antec steht ja Internal 1 x 2.5" SSD bottom mount also included verstehe das nicht ganz... kann man also eine SSD einbauen? Oo


----------



## Kyragan (5. Oktober 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/festplatten/16653-ocz-kuendigt-guenstige-sandforce-ssd-onyx-2-an.html

Wäre, wenn sie im Handel erscheint, definitiv ne Überlegung wert. Nen besseren Preis/GB hab ich bei Sandforce SSDs noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Soramac (5. Oktober 2010)

Sobald man 60 erreicht hat und schoen und freudig die alte Welt erkundigt hat und in Burning Crusade angekommen ist, kommt das kotzen wieder.


----------



## Nebola (5. Oktober 2010)

Bc war geilo, doch dann, kam der Rotz.


----------



## painschkes (5. Oktober 2010)

_Stimmt..BC war wirklich super..vor allem die Raidinztanzen.. Kara,SSC,Magtheridion,Gruul,FdS..

Das waren wenigstens noch richtige Inztanzen die Spaß gemacht haben - vor allem Kara..wenn man Anfangs bis zum Theaterevent o.ä gekommen ist und dann endlich vor´m Prinzen stand.. °_°_


----------



## Soramac (5. Oktober 2010)

Da habe ich sogar mit meinem S4 Pala mit heilen koennen und heute die ganzen Klugscheisser. Die koenntest alle nur zusammen boxen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://www.hardwarel...-onyx-2-an.html
> 
> Wäre, wenn sie im Handel erscheint, definitiv ne Überlegung wert. Nen besseren Preis/GB hab ich bei Sandforce SSDs noch nicht gesehen.



Hu Danke, sieht gut aus wollte mir erst die http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=120327 Holen, aber für den gleich Preis 120GB da warte ich glaub ich lieber erst auf onyx 2!


----------



## Shefanix (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin grade total verwirrt. Warum kosten die 1TB F3 nur 48€, die 500GB WD Black aber auch? Ist mit den F3 in letzter Zeit irgendwas gewesen, das die so billig sind? Von den F4 gibts ja bislang noch nicht viele.

Wenn das "normal" ist, dann werd ich mir nämlich zwei davon bestellen, und gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal zwei für einen RAID 0/1.


----------



## Soramac (5. Oktober 2010)

Gab eine 2TB Festplatte von WD für nur 79 Euro oder so.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gab eine 2TB Festplatte von WD für nur 79 Euro oder so.


Vor ein paar Jahren waren die Teile doch noch fast unbezahlbar und hatten viel weniger Speicher. o.O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Das Gleich wird man mit den SSD sagen.... so ist halt Hardware.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

kann mir wer pls alle pc games seiten sagen aus österreich
also wo man die pc xbox 360 ps3 games kaufen kan na klar im netz

mfg Hordlerkiller


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand _alle_ Autohaendler in Deutschland auflisten.. also wo man Autos kaufen kann.

Danke.


----------



## Nebola (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dir duden.de linken.


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2010)

_Ich musste lachen °_°_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir mal wer sagen was der unterschied sein soll? 

http://www.wog.ch/index.cfm/details/product/23478-Medal-of-Honor-Limited-Edition 

http://www.wog.ch/index.cfm/details/product/20869-Medal-of-Honor-TIER-1-Edition


----------



## Nebola (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Unterschied ist, dass du lesen musst was drunter steht.


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand _alle_ Autohaendler in Deutschland auflisten.. also wo man Autos kaufen kann.
> 
> Danke.




Alle? O_o Und warum in Deutschland?
Du könntest in den Gelben Seiten schauen... http://www.gelbeseiten.de/


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand _alle_ Autohaendler in Deutschland auflisten.. also wo man Autos kaufen kann.
> 
> Danke.



Klar, aber dafür musst du mir sämtliche Fastfood-Ketten in den USA auflisten. Bitte nach dem durchschnittlichen Nährwert des jeweiligen Produktportfolios absteigend sortiert. Anbieter mit mehr als 100 Niederlassungen je Staat kennzeichnest du bitte mit einen grünen Häckchen am Ende. Beträgt das Durchschnittsgewicht aller weiblichen Mitarbeiter weniger als 60 Kilogramm und haben mindestens 40% aller weiblichen Bedienungen die Körpermaße 90x60x90 (+- 5cm Toleranz), dann machst du einen Smiley dahinter. Haben mindestens 99% aller servierten warmen Malzeiten eine angemessene Temparatur (hier darfst du subjektiv entscheiden), dann machst du zwei Smilies.

Bis wann kann ich damit rechnen?


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2010)

_Ironie!!!!111 °_°

Sora..wie gehts deinem Ipad & Macbook? :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass du lesen musst was drunter steht.


EDIT: sollte mehr schlafen jetzt sehe ich den unterschied. xD


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss - ist schwer: Manchmal muss man mehr als den ersten Satz lesen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab den Text nur überfolgen... und das Klima hier wird langsam eisig.  Ich will dich mal sehen wenn du nur 4 Stunden Schlaf pro Tag hast.


----------



## Nebola (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist es arsch warm, 25 Grad im Zimmer, 18 draußen, Mittags so um die 23. Das ist voll scheiße.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Kauf dir halt ne Klima Anlage.


----------



## Nebola (6. Oktober 2010)

lawl, ne ?


----------



## Soramac (6. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Klar, aber dafür musst du mir sämtliche Fastfood-Ketten in den USA auflisten. Bitte nach dem durchschnittlichen Nährwert des jeweiligen Produktportfolios absteigend sortiert. Anbieter mit mehr als 100 Niederlassungen je Staat kennzeichnest du bitte mit einen grünen Häckchen am Ende. Beträgt das Durchschnittsgewicht aller weiblichen Mitarbeiter weniger als 60 Kilogramm und haben mindestens 40% aller weiblichen Bedienungen die Körpermaße 90x60x90 (+- 5cm Toleranz), dann machst du einen Smiley dahinter. Haben mindestens 99% aller servierten warmen Malzeiten eine angemessene Temparatur (hier darfst du subjektiv entscheiden), dann machst du zwei Smilies.





Laeuft.

@EspCap das war nur Ironie (:

@painschecks Ich glaube soweit ganz gut.


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @painschecks Ich glaube soweit ganz gut.




_Hab nur dein Bild im Luxx vorhin gesehen - deshalb bin ich drauf gekommen :-)_


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Laeuft.
> 
> @EspCap das war nur Ironie (:



Ok... ich sollte vielleicht auch lesen, was in dem Post über dir stand. *sigh*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

weis keiner seiten wo man games aus österreich impotieren kann
und sie mir empfehlen kann


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Für die Ganz Intelligenten unter uns. Man geht auf www.Google.at sucht nach Game Shop...


----------



## Dropz (7. Oktober 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr mir zu tun,wenn meine WoW-Beta immer härter anfängt zu ruckeln und irgendwann der ganze rechner stehenbleibt?


----------



## Soramac (7. Oktober 2010)

Nun gut, sind ja mal nicht so.<br><br><a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gamesonly.at%2F" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external" target="_blank">http://www.gamesonly.at/</a>&nbsp;<div><br></div><div>Öfters bestellt da, läuft eigentlich reibungslos ab. Wobei Deutschland da schon etwas dichter geworden ist und die Händler aufforderte keine Spiele mehr nach Deutschland zu schicken, macht es gamesonly und andere auch noch.</div>


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Einfach Englisch lernen und aus UK importieren oder UK-Fassungen in Deutschland kaufen. Die Originalfassungen sind eh immer besser als der ganze Syncrokram.


----------



## Soramac (7. Oktober 2010)

Auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich weiss aber schon wieder nicht was das für ein Scheiss bei mir ist, im Post über mir.


----------



## Ennia (7. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich weiss aber schon wieder nicht was das für ein Scheiss bei mir ist, im Post über mir.



der Scheiß nennt sich HTML  bzw. HTML-tags ^^

Spaß bei Seite. Deutschland kann unsere Händler nicht daran hindern, Spiele zu exportieren. Da müsste man schon ein Handelsembargo verhängen und das wiederum würde gegen ziemlich viele EU-Richtlinien verstoßen. Der Import von diesen uncut-Versionen ist völlig legal und unbedenklich.

ich empfehle übrigens gamesware.at


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Achtung, Frage 
Ich habe im neuen Gehäuse einen Scythe Mugen Rev B gekühlten AMD Phenom II X4 965BE drinne. Der CPU wird unter Last (keine Volllast) schon 54°C - 56°C warm, was ich auf ein bisher kaum vorhandenes Gehäuse-Kühlkonzept zurückführe.
Vorne ist zwar ein 12cm Lüfter drin, aber einen Luftstrom gibt es so ja quasi nicht.

Nun zur eigentlich Frage:
Wieviel Mehrkühlung kann ich erwarten, wenn ich noch einmal für 12cm Zuluft in der Seite und einmal 12cm Abluft hinten sorge?

Noch ein paar Daten:
Gehäuse ist ein Enermax Staray. Vorne ist der Enermax Apollish drin. In die Seite und hinten sollen zwei be quiet! Silentwings. Zuluft wäre beides mal unten, Abluft hinten oben unterm Netzteil.

Nun raus mit euren Erfahrungen


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

wichtiger als der vorn is der hinten oben

ist der Kühler richtig angezogen und nicht zuviel oder zuwenig Paste drauf ?

an die Seite unten würde ich nur ein sehr langsam drehenden einbauen genauso wie vorn weisst du denn wieviel U/min der Appolish hat ?


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ist der Kühler richtig angezogen und nicht zuviel oder zuwenig Paste drauf ?
> 
> an die Seite unten würde ich nur ein sehr langsam drehenden einbauen genauso wie vorn weisst du denn wieviel U/min der Appolish hat ?



Richtig angezogen: check.
Paste: check.
War nicht der erste Prozessoreinbau 

Der Appolish hat 700 - 1700 Temperaturgeregelt.
Wie gesagt gehe ich davon aus, dass ich einen Wärmestau im Rechner selbst habe.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

3 Stück von denen Lüftern holen oder doch was anderes?


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

ich find die Silentwings nich so pralle als Gehäuselüfter zu schnell oder halt PWM 

lieber vorn Seite um die 600rpm mit 7V/5V Adapter bzw. Lüftersteuerung und hinten der kann ruhig 800-1000 

auf wieviel rpm läuft der Lüfter vom Mugen bei den 54-56° ?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Warum immer gleich drei? Hauptsache es entsteht ein Luftstrom. Wenn der Appolish vorn einsaugt, dann setz einen anderen Lüfter hinten oben hin und zwar rausblasend. Mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht wirklich. Wie siehts bei dir mit Kabeln aus? Wenn vorn ein Kabelwirrwarr im Case ist kann keine Luft ankommen. Schließlich wird der Luftstrom so gestört. Dort zu entwirren und Kabel hinter den Tray zu verlegen könnte schon einiges helfen.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

Einen hab ich vorne schon drin, aber ich glaub ich bau nur zwei rein, einen der von hinten reinbläst und der andere der die CPU Kühlerluft rausbläst. Wegen Lautstärke und so hab ich keine Probleme, hauptsache es bläst gut x

Edit: Kleine Frage nebenbei... Wo kann man gut die unötigen Kabel vom Netzteil versorgen wenn man sie nicht braucht und das Chase nichts anbietet? Bei mir stecken die alle oben überm Laufwerk drin, alles so Wirrwar xD


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

für die Seite könntest auch gleich n Scythe Slipstream 500rpm nehmen


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

War das nun an mich? Achja, das Case ist das nzxt beta case, also nochmal zur Frage mit dem Kabelwirrwarr vom NT ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Speedfan richtig anzeigt sinds beim Scythe 920 etwa.
Kabel habe ich so gut es geht beiseite geräumt. Die Silentwings haben Adapter dabei, drosseln wäre also kein Problem.

Gehäusekühlung habe ich mich eigentlich nie mit beschäftigt, da ich aber beizeiten das OC-Potenzial vom Prozessor nutzen will versuche ich da gerade was vernünftiges hinzubekommen 

Die Silentwings komen bei einigen Test eigentlich gut weg, was spricht dagegen außer eventuell der Preis?


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

nee war nicht für dich


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

@Arosk Du hast doch sogar Löcher im Tray. Leg die Kabel halt dahinter, so dass sie aus den Löchern wieder rauskommen und verleg sie flach am Rand. Kabelbinder sind dafür immer ganz gut. Sprich: Falls die Kabel zu kurz sind Verlängerungen kaufen, nen Beutel Kabelbinder bereitlegen und auf gehts.

Die Silentwings haben zwar akzeptable Fördermengen aber einen sehr geringen statischen Druck, weshalb sie relativ wenig Luft förder. Da schneiden andere Lüfter deutlich besser ab.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn ich die eine Seite aufmache fliegt alles raus? 

Post doch mal paar Lüfter die besser abschneiden.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie soll alles rausfliegen, wenn dus anständig verlegst? Und warum zum Geier (außer für nen großen CPU-Kühler) sollte man diese Seite vom Case aufmachen, wo eh der Mainboardtray ist?

Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro, Noiseblocker Multiframes, Scythe S-Flex, Scythe Slipstream, Scythe Gentle Typhoon, Gelid Wing 12, Noctua NF-P12, Noctua NF-S12, Enermax Cluster. 
Dir sollte dennoch klar sein, dass selbst wenn du alle Lüfter austauschst die Temperaturen nicht stark sinken werden. Den größten Unterschied wirst du als Gehäuselüfter wohl bei den Scythe Slipstream und Gentle Typhoon haben. Man könnte sich auch mal die AirPenetrator Serie von Silverstone anschauen. Den gibts als 120er und 180er. Sehr ungewöhnliches Design, aber sehr effektiv.


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn Speedfan richtig anzeigt sinds beim Scythe 920 etwa.
> Kabel habe ich so gut es geht beiseite geräumt. Die Silentwings haben Adapter dabei, drosseln wäre also kein Problem.
> 
> Gehäusekühlung habe ich mich eigentlich nie mit beschäftigt, da ich aber beizeiten das OC-Potenzial vom Prozessor nutzen will versuche ich da gerade was vernünftiges hinzubekommen
> ...



is doch ok kannst ja mal Prime anschmeissen und Temperatur , Rpm im Blick behalten 

auf 7V wärn die Silentwings hinten für mich ok , seite(hab ich zwar nich ), vorn wärs mir zuviel mit ca. 900rpm auf 7V

vorn hab ich 2 BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 auf 5V , hinten BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 12V also ca. 900rpm , CPU Multiframe S-Series M12-PS REV 1.01 über PWM trudelt meist so um die 700-900 je nach Last und Temperatur


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab keinen besonderen CPU Lüfter drauf, ich will auch die Temperatur nicht unbedingt senken, aber ich will mehr Strom verbrauchen!

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Ich will einfach noch 2 Stück einbauen, da ein einzelner vorne sinnlos ist.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Wieso sinnlos? Solange die Luft auch ankommt ist das völlig ausreichend. Man muss es nicht übertreiben. Macht alles Lärm und kostet Geld für (fast) nichts.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich ist die Temperatur so im Rahmen, aber wenn ich Rezensionen lese, bei denen Leut unter Last so gerade an der 45°C Marke kratze fragt man sich natürlich warum 
Das offensichtlichste war da in meinen Augen die Gehäuselüftung.
Ich werde zwei Scythe S-Flex verbauen.
Ich schick den Prozessor vorher noch mit Prime kurz auf Testfahrt und schaue danach mal, wieviel es effektiv gebracht hat.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wieso sinnlos? Solange die Luft auch ankommt ist das völlig ausreichend. Man muss es nicht übertreiben. Macht alles Lärm und kostet Geld für (fast) nichts.



Naja, der Lüfter pustet die Luft raus wo garkeine warme Luft ist xD Deswegen etwa naja...


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

Was ich die ganze Zeit sagen will ist: Gehäuselüfter gut und schön, aber das ist nicht alles. Oder anders gesagt: Wenn die Luft nicht dort ankommt, wo sie ankommen soll kannst du dir auch 3 Industrieturbinen davorstellen und es kommt nix bei raus. Solange der Luftstrom nicht gestört wird kann man immer mal über nen zusätzlichen Lüfter nachdenken. Es macht selten Sinn den ersten Schritt vor dem zweiten zu machen.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es macht selten Sinn den ersten Schritt vor dem zweiten zu machen.



Echt? Und ich mach bei Bedienungsanleitungen immer den ersten Schritt. Verdammt!


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

OH SNAP!  Ich meinte, dass es selten Sinn macht den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten zu machen.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Beim Einbau und kontrollieren der Lüfter-Drehrichtung ist mir aufgefallen, dass der CPU Lüfter nicht bläst, sondern saugt  Mea Culpa.
Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass dies mein erster CPU-Lüfter ist, bei dem man dan Lüfter selbstständig an den Kühlkörper anbringt. Das man den Scythe-Schriftzug sehen muss war also ein Trugschluss 

Prime95 brachte vor dem Einbau und der Korrektur 62°C.
Nach Einbau und ein wenig Aufräumarbeit mit den Kabeln stoppt der CPU nun bei 53°C.

Gefällt mir immer noch nicht  Mal schauen, eventuell bei Zeiten eine höherwertig Wärmeleitpaste drauf.


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

53° unter Prime ist doch gut

die Auslastung wirst im normalen Gebrauch nie haben


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2010)

Andere Waermeleitpaste bringt vllt. 1-2 Grad - das wird also auch nix rausreissen. Unter Last 53 Grad ist doch ok - zumindest wenn es dabei noch anstaendig leise ist.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm... na gut. Dann belass ich es erst einmal dabei. Lauter geworden ist er nicht


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja - ich mein wenn er bei der Temp noch ordentlich langsam laeuft und somit noch genug Spielraum ist um hochzudrehen wenn noetig.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Laut Hersteller noch Platz für 400 Umdrehungen/Minute nach oben. Also da sind noch OC Reserven


----------



## Dropz (7. Oktober 2010)

Gibts i wo genau den Treiber für ne Radeon Powercolor Hd 5870 ? mein treiber ist i wie kaputt,wenn ich WoW spiele


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2010)

amd.com


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/ati-catalyst-komplettpaket/


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Wäre mir neu, dass Hersteller extra Treiber bereitstellen, kenn ich nur von Laptop-Grafikkarten


----------



## Dropz (7. Oktober 2010)

Diese Catlyst-Paket hab ich mir auch geholt aber anscheinend funkt das net richtig


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

was heisst nich richtig ? welches Betriebssystem ?


----------



## Dropz (7. Oktober 2010)

windows 7 und das ist auch nur in WoW so wenn ich wow zocke dann sieht es immer so aus als würde das game stehenbleiben,was daran liegt das der regelmäßig von den normalen 30-50 fps auf ca 5-10 droppt dadurch entsteht ebend diese "lücke" nach ner zeit fixed mein pc das dann selber aber dadruch werden all meine wow und sc2 livestreams im hintergrund automatisch deaktiviert und da ist ebend i wa snicht ok


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2010)

Gna - hab grad mal meinen PC bissl sauber gemacht. Dabei hab ich gesehen, dass der CPU-Kuehler wohl mal ne Komplettreinigung braucht (dick Staub zwischen den Rippen) - nur muss ich ihn dazu ausbauen, was heisst, dass ich alles ausbauen muss (nur mit so ner bloeden Klammer festgehalten). Nun ueberleg ich, ob ich mir vielleicht doch nen anderen Kuehler hole - denn so richtig zufrieden bin ich mit meinem nicht. Aber eigentlich macht das wahrscheinlich eh keinen Unterschied, da die GraKa den Airflow im Gehaeuse sowieso versaut


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

was hast denn momentan ? ansonsten mal Druckluft holen


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2010)

Einen Zalman CNPS10X. Das aergerlichste daran ist halt, dass er zum Befestigen nur ueber die 0815-AMD-Klammer gehalten wird - was bei dem Brocken von Kuehler heisst, dass er nicht wirklich fest/straff sitzt. Von der Kuehlleistung ist er ok - aber nicht wirklich leise wenn er mal etwas mehr kuehlen muss. Das Hauptproblem ist aber wahrscheinlich die dicke 275 die den Luftstrom zwischen Frontluefter und Luefter oben/hinten stoert. Aber da kann man leider nix machen...


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

bäh Zalman Crap kauft man doch seit jahren nicht mehr


----------



## Ol@f (7. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer zufällig warum ich keine Doppelpunkte/ großes y,x,c,v, mehr mit Shift erzeugen kann? Wenn ich das mitm Capslock macht geht das. Der rest funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## muehe (7. Oktober 2010)

hast evtl. auf englische Tastatur umgestellt mit Alt + Shift


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hast evtl. auf englische Tastatur umgestellt mit Alt + Shift



wenn er alles außer Y X Z nicht großschrieben kann wohl eher nicht dann währ es vertauscht ;D


----------



## Ol@f (7. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hast evtl. auf englische Tastatur umgestellt mit Alt + Shift


Das hatte ich bereits versucht, klappt leider auch net. Sonst kann ich jeden anderen Großbuchstaben erzeugen. Oo

Edit. Die Großbuchstaben,die ich mit Shift erzeugen kann QWERUIOPASDFGHJKLÖÄBN_'!"§$%&/()=?`


----------



## Nebola (9. Oktober 2010)

So ich bin jetzt ne Woche im Urlaub an der Ostsee und wünsche euch allen ne schöne Woche


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Bye & viel Spaß! :-)_


----------



## Erz1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Jo, hau rein und viel Spaß.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Oktober 2010)

endlich ferien


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Wieso habt ihr alle Ferien und dann auch noch Zeit für Urlaub in diesen? :/

Viel Spaß Nebo


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal eine Frage.... kann man irgendwie Dokumente auf das Sony ericsson aino tun und diese dann auch noch lesen?


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Kennst sich von euch eigentlich zufällig jemand mit Adobe Premiere Pro aus?

Wie kann ich festlegen, dass eine Tonspur einer anderen untergeordnet ist, also ruhig bzw. leiser ist wenn auf der 'wichtigeren' Spur ein Ton kommt? Geht um ein Zensur-Beep


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2010)

Benutze lieber Sony Vegas komme damit besser klar xD

Schonmal gegooglet bzw bei Youtube geschaut?


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die zweite Tonspur jetzt einfach komplett in die erste reingeworfen, ist zwar nicht so komfortabel wie zwei seperate aber es funktioniert...


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_So..neuer Laptop ist nun da - Asus UL50VT :-_)


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2010)

Doch kein Apple (:

Habe mir den mal angeschaut, von der Akkulaufzeit kann man ja nicht klagen.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Naja..ist ja hauptsächlich für meine Mutter - sie meinte ich soll nicht so viel für sie bezahlen 

Das hier ist das beste Kompromiss - ca. 8h Laufzeit bei Wlan & so Kram..passt._


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, sieht gut aus  Gz


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Danke :-)_


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Muss mal nen Doppelpost dranhängen..

Wie benutzt ich den Laptop denn am besten Zuhause?

Wie & Wann lade ich?


Hatte so lang keinen richtigen Laptop mehr das ich grad nen totalen Blackout diesbezüglich habe °_°_


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2010)

1: Im Bett
2: Indem du ihn ans Stormnetz ansteckst


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich ihn unterwegs nutze kriegt er solange kein Netzteil zu sehen bis er wirklich leer ist. Man meint zwar immer der Memory-Effekt wäre weg, aber das ist auch nur Quatsch. Ansonsten schone ich den Akku in dem ich ihn immer am Netz hängen hab. Kommt immer drauf an, auf was ich Lust hab. Wenn ich zocke und zu faul zum Alt-Tabben bin steht er neben mir aufm Schreibtisch am Netz. Wenn ich gechillt surfen will nehm ich mir das gute Stück, machs mir auf der Couch bequem und habs MacBook aufm Schoß.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Also generell (von "Schwankungen" mal abgesehen) gilt :

1. Nur laden wenn er komplett leer ist
2. Wenn er am Strom ist (nicht zum laden) dann Akku raus

Richtig?

Was vergessen?

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise wird wenn du das Notebook am Netz hast die Stromversorgung so umgeschalten werden, dass der Akku nicht genutzt wird. Die Zeiten in denen man die Akkus rausfrickeln musste sind vorbei.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Alles klar - also Nr.1 kann so stehen bleiben & Punkt 2 wird geändert in : 

2. An Strom hängen wann ich will (nicht zum laden - siehe Punkt 1)_


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Jaein. Er springt natürlich nur um, wenn der Akku nicht geladen werden muss. Wie sehr der Akku dafür entladen sein muss ist sicherlich von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Bei meinem MacBook ists beispielsweise so, dass er unter 85% läd bis der Akku dann voll ist und über 85% direkt auf Netzteilstromversorgung umschaltet.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Grrr..also Bedienungsanleitung hab ich durchgelesen - da steht nichts :-/_


----------



## muehe (9. Oktober 2010)

naja solltest halt die Anzahl der Ladezyklen so gering wie möglich halten



> _1. Nur laden wenn er komplett leer ist_



geht ja auch nicht immer , wenn er z.b. auf 40% ist und du weisst das du ihn dann ne Weile brauchst solltest ihn schon laden  halt bloss nich jedesmal dranhängen wenn er z.b. auf 80% ist


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Schon klar - aber ich will den Laptop ja immer voll geladen haben - damit ich nich drauf achten muss wenn ich ihn mal mitnehmen will.. :-)

Jetzt frag ich mich nur , wann ich am besten immer lade :-)

/Edit : Ja..das is klar ;-)

Laden & dabei anhaben geht aber bei den neuen Dingern , oder? Also ohne das irgendwas "kaputt" geht 
_


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2010)

Jo klar.


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Alles klar - danke - sry für die dummen Fragen..aber überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr gehabt _


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

kann man einzelne ase auf der asaur deakivieren ?

ich glaub ich habe meine 

*t 
*

*tase deakivier *


----------



## Kyragan (10. Oktober 2010)

Deaktivieren sicherlich nicht. Klingt eher nach defekt.


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

hm die asaur is eig noch oal neu


----------



## Maxiking456 (10. Oktober 2010)

was ist eine asaur?^^


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2010)

@painschecks 

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich jetzt mit einer Kamera aus?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> was ist eine asaur?^^



Ne Tastatur ohne t.


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2010)

_Bin noch am überlegen welche es werden soll..ob ich noch ein wenig spare oder oder oder.. °_°

Geld (für 50D oder D90 o.ä) ist aber da :-)_


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

mall gucken ob das einfach wieder aufhör


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen^^

Es dreht sich mehr um Audio als um die Xbox 360 

Also ich habe für die 360 einen VGA Adapter gekauft das ich sie an meinen Pc Bildschirm anschließen kann 
(der Röhrenfernsehr flimmert mir zu stark und meine Eltern wollen auch Fernsehn schaun ). Meien Xbox
hat auch eienn HDMI Anschlsus aber mein Monitor nicht (Acer x233h).

Hier der Adapter(unetrer Teil des Bildes):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer...

Es dreht sich nurnoch um Audio und zwar habe ich das Logitech X-210 (draufklicken für Infos) "Soundsystem"
und den Audioteil des Adapters kann ich nicht dran anschließen. 

Die zwei Boxen vom Logitech-System haben einen normalen Audioausgang (glaube ich heißt das) was man auch am Pc
anschließen kann die ich aber im Subwoofer eingesteckt hat, welcher auch eienn Audioausgang hat.

Außerdem funktioniert das kleien Xbox headset nicht wenn ich es am Conrtoller anschließe wieso auch immer.

Kennt Jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Ennia (11. Oktober 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hi Leute vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen^^
> 
> Es dreht sich mehr um Audio als um die Xbox 360
> 
> ...



Weil M$ so knausrig mit Anschlüssen war, musst du dir wohl einen Chinch-Klinke Adapter Kaufen. (Klinke ist der Stecker/Anschluss wie es zum Beispiel dein MP3- Player oder jeder x-beliebige Kopfhörer hat und Chinch sind die Stecker mit den "Flügeln") Pass aber auf "Männlein und Weiblein" bei den Steckern auf, also dass jeder Typ das richtige ist ^^

So einer sollte die lösung sein (ist egal, wenn der gelbe SV nicht angesteckt ist):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Oktober 2010)

Okay danke ;D


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer eine Idee, wo man für eine Mofaprüfung üben kann?


----------



## muehe (11. Oktober 2010)

auf privaten Übungsplätzen wo keine StVZO gilt

*
*

*
*


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2010)

_Nabend :-)_


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Oktober 2010)

ich mein theoretisch im "Internet"! 
ich hab immer nur sachen gefunden, wo man löhnen muss oder sich anmelden muss.


----------



## muehe (11. Oktober 2010)

> ich hab immer nur sachen gefunden, wo man löhnen muss oder sich anmelden muss.



hat glaube seinen Grund 

hol dir die Übungsbögen+Buch aus der Fahrschule kosten dich sicher nur um die 30Euro


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Oktober 2010)

naja dann ists egal, wird schon

Ganz andere Frage: Kennt jemand noch Spiele a là Mass Effect? (außer natürlich Mass Effect 2 )


----------



## 2boon4you (11. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Idee, wo man für eine Mofaprüfung üben kann?



Mit normalen Hausverstand braucht man da eigentlich nicht wirklich lernen :x


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend :-)_




Huhu 

Heute war übrigens die WinPhone 7 Keynote, wen es interessiert - sie ist schon auf Youtube.
Sieht wirklich gut aus imo. Längerfristig könnte sich das neben iOS und Android sicher etablieren.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H0-qntJjsY[/youtube]

(Teil 2/3 gibts als Videoantwort)


----------



## Kyragan (11. Oktober 2010)

HTC hat heute ja nen Windows Phone 7 vorgestellt, das HD7. Sieht sehr schick aus das Ding. Ich bin mal auf ernsthafte Tests gespannt. Nach Windws Phone 6.1 und 6.5 bin ich sehr misstrauisch was Microsoft und Mobile OS angeht. Anhand ner Keynote kann man sich ja nicht wirklich ne Meinung bilden, so viele Marketingsprüche wie da durch den Raum fliegen.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2010)

Eins? 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/11/windows-phone-7-handsets-the-tale-of-the-tape/

Aber stimmt schon, das sieht wirklich ganz schick aus.
Ich bin vorallem gespannt wie bei diesen ganzen sich selbst aktualisierenden Live-Tiles die Akkulaufzeit der Geräte aussieht... aber das wird man ja bald sehen.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Oktober 2010)

Finde auch, dass das Windows Phone 7 sehr gut aussieht bisher, einziges Manko wird wahrscheinlich für die Masse die Anzahl der "Apps" sein.


----------



## Soramac (12. Oktober 2010)

Design gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Erz1 (12. Oktober 2010)

Sora, war eig. Rammstein schon in NY?  Solltest du nicht dahin?


----------



## Soramac (12. Oktober 2010)

Boha erinnere mich nicht daran. Ticketmaster ist der absolute, letzte beschissene, dämlichste, unfähigste Laden den Ich je gesehen habe. Ich habe bei der Ticketauswahl, welches nach Zufall ging ein Platz genau vor Stage bekommen. Aber wie es natürlich immer so ist, geht die Freude gleich weg, denn sie haben meine Kreditkarte nicht akzeptiert. Dann wollte Ich schnell eine neue hinzufügen, wurde aber schon rausgeschmissen. Tjo, dann war der gute Platz weg. Nochmals versucht, anderen Platz bekommen. Nicht so der Brüller, aber dabei sein ist ja alles. Andere Kreditkarte ausprobiert, ebenfalls essig.

Dann waren alle Karten in weniger als 2 Stunden ausverkauft um Preise von 50-80 Dollar, in Ebay kostet nun eine Karte 300-400 Dollar. Alles so ein Scheiss heutzutage geworden.


----------



## Dropz (12. Oktober 2010)

kann ich eig meinen laufenden pc einfach ne neue/optinale festplatte anschließen?


----------



## Shefanix (12. Oktober 2010)

Nein, höchstens eine externe mit USB oder Firewire.


----------



## Dropz (12. Oktober 2010)

hm ok aber wenn der rechner aus ist geht das oder?


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Weil M$ so knausrig mit Anschlüssen war, musst du dir wohl einen Chinch-Klinke Adapter Kaufen. (Klinke ist der Stecker/Anschluss wie es zum Beispiel dein MP3- Player oder jeder x-beliebige Kopfhörer hat und Chinch sind die Stecker mit den "Flügeln") Pass aber auf "Männlein und Weiblein" bei den Steckern auf, also dass jeder Typ das richtige ist ^^
> 
> So einer sollte die lösung sein (ist egal, wenn der gelbe SV nicht angesteckt ist):
> 
> ...





Habs mir grade genau angeschaut das geht doch so nicht oder?

Weil das ist doch im prinzip das gleiche wie mein Adapter.

Hab die Bilder mal nebeneinander gesetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich brauche was wo ich meine Boxen *reinstecken* kann.

/edit

ich habe genau das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte ich nicht sowas in der Art (weiß halt nicht wegen der Größe der Stecker) kaufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hinten das weiße und rote Audiokabel anschließen und meine Boxen vorne an den einen Anschluss reinstecken?


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2010)

Ach so, ja - na klar. Dein Adapter muss natürlich einen weiblichen Klinke und 2 weibliche Chinch Stecker haben... mein Fehler. Das Teil auf deinem letzten Bild müsste passen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Oktober 2010)

Okay wollte es nur bestätigt haben danke


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2010)

Was ist Lenovo eigentlich für eine Marke? Bin auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Laptop und da bin ich über den gestolpert http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+u350+4+gb+ram+320gb+festplatte neben dem Preis gefällt mir vor allem das Gewicht. Neben dem üblichen surfen vom Sofa aus, skypen und online Poker, will ich ihn für die Überbrückung von Zugfahrten (ca. 4 Stunden) nutzen um halt zu surfen, Film gucken etc. pp. 

Was meint ihr? Oder ist Lenovo billig Ramsch? 

Kenn mich im Laptopbereich überhaupt nicht aus! Wird mein erster


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Was ist Lenovo eigentlich für eine Marke? Bin auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Laptop und da bin ich über den gestolpert http://www.notebooks...20gb+festplatte neben dem Preis gefällt mir vor allem das Gewicht. Neben dem üblichen surfen vom Sofa aus, skypen und online Poker, will ich ihn für die Überbrückung von Zugfahrten (ca. 4 Stunden) nutzen um halt zu surfen, Film gucken etc. pp.
> 
> Was meint ihr? Oder ist Lenovo billig Ramsch?
> 
> Kenn mich im Laptopbereich überhaupt nicht aus! Wird mein erster



Lenovo ist kein billiger Ramsch. Lenovo ergab sich aus der IBM Thinkpad Notebook Reihe. Lenovo ist zwar Chinesisch, aber hat qualitativ im Vergleich zu früher nicht nachgelassen. Lenovo ist sicherlich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2010)

Ah cool danke für die Info! Dann werd ich den Laptop mal in meine Auswahl mit einbeziehen!


----------



## Kyragan (12. Oktober 2010)

Lenovo ist top. Bessere Verarbeitung gibts in diesem Preissegment nicht. Da können weiter oben nur Apple und Sony mithalten.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2010)

Hm mist warum funktioniert denn mein Link oben nicht! Falls es jemanden interessiert es ist der Laptop mit der Artikel Nr. *A 409325* bei notebooksbilliger.de ich glaub der wirds


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> kann ich eig meinen laufenden pc einfach ne neue/optinale festplatte anschließen?



Mit AHCI aktiv müsste man auch eine externe ESATA Festplatte / Interne SATA während des Betriebs ohne Sysdown anschließen können!


----------



## Kyragan (12. Oktober 2010)

Hot-Plug. 

Gibts aber auch nicht überall. Da muss das Mainboard schon mitspielen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm mist warum funktioniert denn mein Link oben nicht! Falls es jemanden interessiert es ist der Laptop mit der Artikel Nr. *A 409325* bei notebooksbilliger.de ich glaub der wirds



Sieht gut aus das Teil, was willst damit machen?


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das Teil, was willst damit machen?





Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Laptop und da bin ich über den gestolpert http://www.notebooks...20gb+festplatte neben dem Preis gefällt mir vor allem das Gewicht. Neben dem üblichen surfen vom Sofa aus, skypen und online Poker, will ich ihn für die Überbrückung von Zugfahrten (ca. 4 Stunden) nutzen um halt zu surfen, Film gucken etc. pp.





Edith überlege gerade ob ich vielleicht doch lieber eins mit mattem Display nehme!?


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2010)

_Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen schickes Fahrrad?

Was schickes & günstiges bitte..

Präzise Aussage , oder? _


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Edith überlege gerade ob ich vielleicht doch lieber eins mit mattem Display nehme!?



mattes Display ist gut wenn du oft drausen bist. Ansonsten empfehl ich dir eins ohne Betriebbsystem und dann ein schönes Kubuntu oä. drauf.


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2010)

_Also ich hab derzeit eins mit mattem Display und finde es wirklich super - jetzt grad..ich hab genau nen Fenster was draufscheint und ich sehe bei halber Helligkeit alles noch perfekt._


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> mattes Display ist gut wenn du oft drausen bist. Ansonsten empfehl ich dir eins ohne Betriebbsystem und dann ein schönes Kubuntu oä. drauf.



Hm weiß nicht wie das auf den Zugfahrten aussieht, da kann natürlich mal die Sonne drauf scheinen! Ohne Betriebssystem ist natürlich wirklich eine Option obwohl ich mich mit Kubuntu etc. überhaupt nicht auskenne! Läuft da alles wichtige drauf!? Also mein online Poker Client


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

unter Wine müssten eigentlich alle Windoof Programme laufen...


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich werd wohl mal in einen MM oder spazieren müssen und gucken ob mir 13,3" von der Größe ausreichen und ob ich auf ein DVD Laufwerk verzichten kann! Alternativ wäre da noch http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+g550+freedos+2gb+ram+hit (falls nicht geht *A 410236*) super günstig. Die Idee mit Kubuntu find ich klasse! Win7 brauch ich wirklich nicht auf dem Notebook und so lässt sich schon wieder Geld sparen!

Hat noch jemand anders Vorschläge!?


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen schickes Fahrrad?
> 
> Was schickes & günstiges bitte..
> 
> Präzise Aussage , oder? _



www.ghost-bikes.com

Da hat sich gerade ein guter Freund sein MTB aus München abgeholt. Die haben auch gute Rabatte momentan (weil die Saison vorüber ist)
Sie haben nicht nur MTBs...

Eine kleine Anfrage via mail und die suchen dir raus, was du brauchst zu einem sehr guten Preis!


//: was kauft er sich wohl als nächstes? ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, Ghost ist super, hab ich auch


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab einen 50€ Drahtesel ausm Fietsnladen xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

Head macht nicht nur tolle Ski, auch bei deren Fahrrädern kann man p/l-teschnisch nicht meckern.


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage am Rande: Ich hab jetzt eine GTX 260 mit einem Phenom 2 X4 955 und 4GB Ram, wäre es empfehlenswert bei der Graka oder generell aufzurüsten?


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja ich werd wohl mal in einen MM oder spazieren müssen und gucken ob mir 13,3" von der Größe ausreichen und ob ich auf ein DVD Laufwerk verzichten kann! Alternativ wäre da noch http://www.notebooks...dos+2gb+ram+hit (falls nicht geht *A 410236*) super günstig. Die Idee mit Kubuntu find ich klasse! Win7 brauch ich wirklich nicht auf dem Notebook und so lässt sich schon wieder Geld sparen!
> 
> Hat noch jemand anders Vorschläge!?



Lieber den hier für 20 Euro mehr:

*A 409768*


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> www.ghost-bikes.com
> 
> Da hat sich gerade ein guter Freund sein MTB aus München abgeholt. Die haben auch gute Rabatte momentan (weil die Saison vorüber ist)
> Sie haben nicht nur MTBs...
> ...


_
Werd ich mal schauen - danke :-)

Muss nur mal schauen welche Größe die Richtige ist..bin ja knappe 2m groß :-/

War mit dem Edit ich gemeint? °_°

Hab mir doch nur nen Laptop geholt (der ja eher für Frau Mama gedacht ist..)_


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Muss nur mal schauen welche Größe die Richtige ist..bin ja knappe 2m groß :-/
> _



Willkommen im Club, Nebo und ich ebenfalls 

Mir passt das hier mit meinen 1,94 einwandfrei: http://www.ghost-bik...sx/11-asx-4900/

Edit: Whups, ich seh gerade dass es da ja auch noch unterschiedliche Größen gibt... muss ich morgen mal schauen welche ich da hab.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Oktober 2010)

Oo gib mir was von deiner grösse ab.


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2010)

_1000&#8364; hm..das is dann doch zuviel °_°

Mal schauen..vllt häng ich das auch erstmal hinten an meine "Einkaufsliste" :-/

/Edit : Jo , mach das mal bitte :>
_


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es kein vollgefedertes sein muss gibts die durchaus auch billiger, einfach mal umschauen.

Nach der Größe schau ich morgen,  heute hab ich mich noch ein bisschen mit Premiere 'FFFFFFUUUUU' Pro (keine Rückmeldung) rumzuärgern *sigh*

Und das alles für ein Projekt das sowieso keine Note gibt


----------



## Shefanix (12. Oktober 2010)

Und, wer freut sich alles auf morgen wenn das ganze Forum hier langsam wird wie sonst was?


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2010)

_Ah richtig , morgen nicht auf Buffed rumsurfen... *aufschreib*_


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2010)

Kommt Cataclysm schon morgen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Oktober 2010)

Ne Patch day


----------



## Maxiking456 (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie? Was? Morgen kommt schon der 4.0 patch? Kann man dann nicht zocken?

sry bin erst seit 1monat dabei


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2010)

Na dann... also erstmal ein Vorgeschmack auf Cata. 

Bis übermorgen, buffed!


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Vorgeschmack kommt erst noch. Nach 4.0.1 kommt noch 4.0.3 - der Pre-Patch zu Cata. Danach kommt dann auch noch Cata. Wird noch lustig ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Es wird es am 24.12 sehr Schlimm, wenn Mütter Alleine mit den Kindern vor dem Weihnacht bau sitzen, und Papa nicht kommen kann weil er gerade Raid hat.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Kyra, wie hieß nochmal der WinAmp-Skin den du benutzt? Hab formatiert und find den nicht mehr wieder :X

War irgendwie so ein dunkler Skin ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen schickes Fahrrad?
> 
> Was schickes & günstiges bitte..
> 
> Präzise Aussage , oder? _



Ich halte es immer so und geh in ein Fahrradgeschäft, die es hier in Münster wie Sand am Meer gibt. Eine gute Beratung find ich immer wichtig und eine Probefahrt find ich mit meinen 1,96m auch immer ratsam. Aber nen 1.000 € Fahrrad würde ich mir hier in Münster eh nicht zulegen! Schließlich werden in Münster 15 Fahrräder am Tag geklaut, was die höchste pro Kopf Rate in D, A, CH, ist. Danach kommt übrigens Bern.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Deswegen Benutz ich mein 1000€ Fahrrad auch nicht um zum Bahnhof zu fahren...  sonder laufe die 7 Minuten.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich benutze mein "gutes" Fahrrad auch nur, wenn ich es wirklich brauche. Sonst nehm ich mein billiges 5€-Fahrrad aussem Aldi ;D


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Deshalb soll es ja so günstig (aber dennoch "gut") wie möglich sein ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie günstig überhaupt? Günstig ist ja relativ, und hängt vom Geldbeutel ab. Für Millionäre ist auch ein 10.000€ Fahrrad noch günstig ;D


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Tjoa..eigentlich sollte es garnichts kosten :X

Ne..also so 3-400€ wären sicherlich i.O - will halt so wenig wie möglich von meinem "Kamera-Geld" abzwacken _


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich garnichts? Du bist ja lustig 

3-400€ gibts aber wirklich schon einiges an Rädern, die sogar relativ gut sind.

Ich weiss ja nicht, auf was du genau stehst, aber das hier hat mein Bruder, und ich finde es für den Preis ziemlich gut muss ich sagen: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/hawk-blackline-22/223108.html


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

morgen


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Joa , das schaut schonmal gut aus - danke :-)

Muss nurnoch die richtige Größe für mich finden :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Rad ist wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, für 1,90 - 1,95m große Leute ausgelegt.


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Das hört sich gut an :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mir aber jetzt nicht vertrauen, ich blick da auf der Seite grad irgendwie nicht durch. :X

Kannst ja auch einfach in einen Laden gehen, und Fragen ob du mal ein paar Räder testen darfst. So hab ichs auch gemacht, um die passende Größe zu finden ;D


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich hab keinen Platz für 2 Räder! Außerdem fänd ich es komisch mit meinem schlechten Rad jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu fahren (Fahrrad steht mitten in der Innenstadt) und das Gute Rad dann für die 2 Radtouren die ich im Jahr mache rauszuholen. In Münster fährt man überall mit dem Rad hin! Ich fahr damit einkaufen, zur Arbeit, zu Freunden und Abends auf Partys, demnach könnte ich nie mein Gutes nehmen. 

Aber Münster ist da auch ne andere Kategorie (könnt mal nach Bilder mit dem Titel "Fahrrad Münster" googeln)

Ich bleib dabei geh in einen Fahrradladen und lass dich dort beraten. Es ist dort nicht so wie mit den Computern, da Fahrräder sehr viel individueller sein müssen. Notfalls kann man sich die Marke des Rades auch merken und immer noch im Internet gucken. Wofür brauchst du das Rad eigentlich?


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Naja..ich hab keins - das ist schonmal der erste Grund.

Dann möchte ich auch (wenn ich meine Cam hab) einfach alles in den Rucksack / die Tasche schmeissen und losradeln..einfach rumfahren & Fotos machen :-)

Und dann vllt noch der sportliche Aspekt - einfach ein paar mal die Woche (sofern Zeit ist) ne bestimmte Strecke fahren..



Naja.. ich geh die Tage aufjeden Fall mal in nen Fahrradladen hier in der Nähe :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe Münster. Ich fahr dort sogar des öfteren einfach mal aus Langeweile mit dem Fahrrad hin. Schöne Stadt, falls man mal ein Fahrrad für umsonst benötigt ;D


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

wäre für mich bisschen weit mit dem Fahrrad.... 54km


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Ein Weg ist bei mir auch ~60km lang. Genau aus dem Grund fahr ich überhaupt dahin - hält fit :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

das wär mir zu anstrengend auf meiner mühle... bin froh wenn ich 10km weit weg komme, ohne platten oder sonst was


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> das wär mir zu anstrengend auf meiner mühle... bin froh wenn ich 10km weit weg komme, ohne platten oder sonst was



coole Technik Ecke zum plaudern


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

ist doch für off-topic da


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn manche Leute nicht's zum meckern haben (:


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn manche Leute nicht's zum meckern haben (:



hab ich gemeckert?


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Schaut ein wenig so aus , ja.

_


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schaut ein wenig so aus , ja.
> 
> _


sollte nicht so rüber kommen.

...

wait

...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrphLUWZv3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Tjoa..was soll ich dazu sagen? Ahja..genau : 

Disco...Party Party...Disco....Paaaaarty _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Konnte schon wer von euch auf einer Logitech G510 testen? ich nehme die hat kaum einen unterschied zu G15?


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Konnte schon wer von euch auf einer Logitech G510 testen? ich nehme die hat kaum einen unterschied zu G15?



diese mit dem kleinen bildschirm oben in der mitte?


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Konnte schon wer von euch auf einer Logitech G510 testen? ich nehme die hat kaum einen unterschied zu G15?



Optisch und auf den ersten Blick hab ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können! Aber ich glaub man kann jetzt die Farben der Hintergrundbeleuchtung verändern. Die Tasten sind gummiert was ich sehr schön fand aber der die Tasten sind sehr schwerfällig! 

Aber gut ich hab immer noch die 1. Version der G15 und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Obwohl ich mittlerweile weder das Display noch die Makrofunktionen wirklich nutze! Sollte die Tastatur mal kaputt gehen oder ich mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch benötigen (find sie sehr groß) wird es eine "einfachere" Tastatur wieder geben!

Edith: 


Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich liebe Münster.



Ich auch! Deutlich schöner als z.B. Osnabrück )). Ein Besuch lohnt sich in jedem Fall! Ich mach sogar den Reiseführer mit Abschluss in meiner Stammpinte!


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Hast gelesen was ich zu deiner Frage geschrieben hatte , Kaldreth?_


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast gelesen was ich zu deiner Frage geschrieben hatte , Kaldreth?_



Bezüglich der Nutzung deiner eventuellen Leeze?

Ja! Da reich ein schönes Trekkingrad um die 400 € vor allem wenn du es nicht ständig draußen stehen hast und es der Witterung ausgesetzt ist da sonst vor allem bei billigeren Rädern schon mal Rost ansetzen kann. Aber für Spazierfahrten ist das in meinen Augen am angenehmsten. Was du bei deiner Größe absolut vergessen kannst sind Hollandräder. Die haben immer so einen geschwungenen Lenker, bei dem du, wenn du Abbiegen willst immer in Konflikt mit deinen Knien kommen wirst. Es gibt zwar Spezialanfertigungen aber die sind sehr sehr teuer! Was mittlerweile ein must have ist ist ein Nabendynamo!


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2010)

_Ich werd mich mal beraten lassen - wollt die Tage eh mal in nen Laden..

Danke erstmal :-)_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Oktober 2010)

hi all hab nen problem habe grade wow patch 4.0.0 erfolgreich installiert mit launcher und so und jetzt sagt mein viren programm beim weiter patchen im launcher
das ich nen kayloger ziehen würde von blizz wtf 

pls um hilfe


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

Lass dein Virenprogramm einfach den Keylogger ignorien, wenn(!) du der Quelle vertraust.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt Blizzard will dir deinen Account Klauen.


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all hab nen problem habe grade wow patch 4.0.0 erfolgreich installiert mit launcher und so und jetzt sagt mein viren programm beim weiter patchen im launcher
> das ich nen kayloger ziehen würde von blizz wtf
> 
> pls um hilfe



Wenn du den Patch von dem Launcher gezogen hast, müsste das eine Fehlermeldung sein, was schonmal vorgekommen ist.
Allerdings kam es aber auch schonmal vor, das wenn man irgendwann von einer seperaten Seite den patch runtergeladen hat, dass dort Viren dabei sein könnten und somit auch in den WoWDateien drin seien könnten.


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Oktober 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all hab nen problem habe grade wow patch 4.0.0 erfolgreich installiert mit launcher und so und jetzt sagt mein viren programm beim weiter patchen im launcher
> das ich nen kayloger ziehen würde von blizz wtf
> 
> pls um hilfe



Antiviren Programmen schlagen halt manchmal Alarm 
obwohl es kein Schädling ist.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bekomm Angst. Mein KIS11 meinte grade, das es einen Computer blockiert hat, der versucht hat meinen PC zu attackieren. Sollte ich jetzt Angst bekommen? :O

Edit: Das waren 3 IP-Adressen auf einmal :X


----------



## Kyragan (13. Oktober 2010)

CIA, BND und Mossad. Was haste denn ausgefressen?


----------



## Shefanix (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach, nur dies und das. Wenn ich das hier schreiben würde, dann ständen die in 10 Minuten vor meiner Tür :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Da fragst du noch? ich wollte mir ja nicht glauben das ich Sam Fisher bin.....  ich hab die als Terrorist eingestuft und meine NSA Leute auf die angesetzt.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Wem gehören denn die IP Adressen?


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Was sagt ihr zu dell und notebooks generell?


----------



## Kyragan (13. Oktober 2010)

Service gut, Notebooks brauchbar, Preis entsprechend happig.
Schlecht sind die Dinger nicht. Man liest hier und da von Problemen, aber davon ist eh kein Hersteller verschont. Wenn der Preis stimmt kann man son Ding schon kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mir passt das hier mit meinen 1,94 einwandfrei: http://www.ghost-bik...sx/11-asx-4900/
> 
> Edit: Whups, ich seh gerade dass es da ja auch noch unterschiedliche Größen gibt... muss ich morgen mal schauen welche ich da hab.



Gerade geschaut - ich hab das 48/19" Modell, das passt ganz gut


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, dass mit dem happigen Preis hab ich auch bemerkt! Gibt es noch andere Seiten außer notebooksbilliger.de wo man gut stöbern kann? So ärgerlich, dass die 13,3" Modelle kein DVD Laufwerk haben!

Kennt sich jemand mit Ubuntu aus? Kann es da zu Treiberproblemen mit z.B. der Webcam bzw. der WLAN Karte geben?


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir Street Fighter 4 ausgeliehen, um in den Ferien mit Kumpels zocken zu können. Nur muss ich wissen welche Tasten an meinem Gamepad welche Zahel haben. Bei 1-4 steht es ja noch drauf,aber ab 5-12 ist sense. In dem Handbuch steht nix und im inet finde ich nix.
Hat einer eine Idee wo ich das finde?

Ich habe das Hama "Black Force".


----------



## Ennia (13. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Stimmt, dass mit dem happigen Preis hab ich auch bemerkt! Gibt es noch andere Seiten außer notebooksbilliger.de wo man gut stöbern kann? So ärgerlich, dass die 13,3" Modelle kein DVD Laufwerk haben!
> 
> Kennt sich jemand mit Ubuntu aus? Kann es da zu Treiberproblemen mit z.B. der Webcam bzw. der WLAN Karte geben?



Ich hab einen Studio XPS für 900,-, im April oder so, gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, obwohl dises Teil ein Macbook ersetzt hat ^^ Naja, das nächste Notebook wird wieder ein Macbook - dennoch kann man Dell ruhig weiterempfehlen. Warum jetzt doch keinen Lenovo, oder bist du nur am rumschauen?

Ubuntu/Linux: wenn du ein Bastler bist, dann bekommst du jede nur erdenkliche Hardware zum Laufen. WLAN ist inzwischen sehr gut integriert und die webcam ging bei mir eigentlich immer out-of-the-box.
Ubuntu 10.10 würd ich mir auch gern wieder mal ansehen. Ich hab mit gutsy gibbon ubuntu erst mal begraben, weil es mich frustriert hat


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2010)

Ganz dumme Frage, aber werden die 5,5 GB der Patch in 50 GB entpackt? Auf der Partition hab ich 25 GB frei und bei 40% beim Updater ist meine Festplatte voll?


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

Das kann nicht. Ich hatte 30GB frei und jetzt immer noch 17GB.


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2010)

Nervt ganz besonders an den lahmen Laptopplatten wenn sie 2 Stunden für 40% brauchen und dann bescheid sagen das sie voll ist... hab nun Platz gemacht... 34 GB da, aktuell im Updateprozessor bei 38% hab ich noch 4 GB frei... wtf


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich erst gestern 2x 1TB im Raid 0 gebunden sonst hätte ich ja kein Platz für den wow Patch.


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

ja, ich fände besser, wenn die das Gröbste streamen würden .


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2010)

8 Stunden am patchen und schon 56%, dauert zum Glück nicht lange.

+ Mein WoW Ordner ist nun 33 GB groß, nicht schlecht was so ne 5g Patch anstellt.

*gg*


----------



## Maxiking456 (13. Oktober 2010)

lol, meiner ist nur 25g groß. Wo sind denn die 8gb hin?


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2010)

*sigh*

Ich muss meinen Kopfhörerkauf wohl doch etwas vorziehen... meine alten haben gerade komplett den Geist aufgegeben.

Momentan hab ich den Sennheiser RS 180 im Auge... nur etwas schade, dass der Sender nur einen Eingang hat.

Wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, immer her damit


----------



## Kyragan (13. Oktober 2010)

Weder beyerdynamic noch AKG haben was in dieser Klasse im Sortiment zu haben. Schaut so aus, als wären die Sennheiser die beste Wahl. Ansonsten such doch mal im HiFi Forum oder im Luxx.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Studio XPS für 900,-, im April oder so, gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, obwohl dises Teil ein Macbook ersetzt hat ^^ Naja, das nächste Notebook wird wieder ein Macbook - dennoch kann man Dell ruhig weiterempfehlen. Warum jetzt doch keinen Lenovo, oder bist du nur am rumschauen?
> 
> Ubuntu/Linux: wenn du ein Bastler bist, dann bekommst du jede nur erdenkliche Hardware zum Laufen. WLAN ist inzwischen sehr gut integriert und die webcam ging bei mir eigentlich immer out-of-the-box.
> Ubuntu 10.10 würd ich mir auch gern wieder mal ansehen. Ich hab mit gutsy gibbon ubuntu erst mal begraben, weil es mich frustriert hat



Also Lenovo ist eigentlich noch der Favorit aber ich wollte halt noch etwas rumschauen! Ich mag die 13,3 " Modelle hätte der *A 409517* ein DVD Laufwerk hätte ich mich schon entschieden!

Zum Thema Ubuntu. Hat mich immer schon gereizt aber irgendwie aufgrund des Netzwerkes meiner Arbeit und dem Zocken musste ich doch immer irgendwie Windows haben und nur zum Spaß nen 2. BS hab ich nicht gebraucht und soviel Zeit hab ich dann auch nicht. Aber wenn ich nen paar Euro sparen kann und für den Laptop wäre das eine optimale Lösung!


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen schickes Fahrrad?
> _


_

Das sagt mir derzeit am meissten zu..nur der Preis noch nicht so ganz 

Hier mal nen kleines Video dazu : Klick mich!


_


----------



## Ennia (14. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Das sagt mir derzeit am meissten zu..nur der Preis noch nicht so ganz
> 
> ...



ein hardtail, sehr gut. Wie gesagt, schreib die mal an - die haben momentan eine herbstaktion und ich bin mir sicher, dass da noch einiges am preis zu machen ist.
Also Ghost direkt! nicht fahrrad.de


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2010)

Frage: Plane von Vista 32bit auf Windows 7 32bit umzusteigen. Falls ich mir irgendwann dann doch ein neues System (mit mehr Ram) zusammenstell, hab ich dann die Möglichkeit, mit der 32bit Version die 64bit Version zu installieren? 2x 75 Euro möcht ich nämlich nicht zahlen... (ich möchte natürlich keine 2 Systeme mit dem selben Code laufen lassen)


----------



## eMJay (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du Win7 kaufst liegt in der Packung je eine 32Bit und eine 64Bit Version drin.
Wie es bei OEM ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn du Win7 kaufst liegt in der Packung je eine 32Bit und eine 64Bit Version drin.
> Wie es bei OEM ist weis ich nicht.



anhand der Angabe "75" Euro müsste eigentlich schon klar sein, dass ich keinen Bock hab sowieso das doppelte für beide vorneraus zu bezahlen, also für nicht-OEM.


----------



## eMJay (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja stimmt hab das nicht beachtet. Keine ahnung was es da für möglichkeiten gibt. Bei MS nachfragen ob es da eine wechsel und download möglichkeit gibt?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ja stimmt hab das nicht beachtet. Keine ahnung was es da für möglichkeiten gibt. Bei MS nachfragen ob es da eine wechsel und download möglichkeit gibt?



Jo, ich hoffe das Microsoft in dem Fall schon so kulant wäre. Obwohl ich ja die OEM Version gekauft hätte und sie mich allein deshalb schon nicht so sehr mögen würden wie diejenigen, die den Schnickschnack dazu fürs doppelte kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ein hardtail, sehr gut. Wie gesagt, schreib die mal an - die haben momentan eine herbstaktion und ich bin mir sicher, dass da noch einiges am preis zu machen ist.
> Also Ghost direkt! nicht fahrrad.de



_Werd ich die Tage mal machen , danke dir :-) - morgen wird mir erstmal nen kaputter Zahn gezogen..man hab ich da Bock drauf -_-_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Oktober 2010)

Good luck Pain!


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Weder beyerdynamic noch AKG haben was in dieser Klasse im Sortiment zu haben. Schaut so aus, als wären die Sennheiser die beste Wahl. Ansonsten such doch mal im HiFi Forum oder im Luxx.




Naja, gäbe es schon - aber die Auswahl ist sehr gering...  http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-RSX-700-Funkkopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B000Q5FVTY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1287087868&sr=8-14

Ich glaube ich bestell morgen den Sennheiser, mal schauen


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Good luck Pain!



_Danke :-/_


----------



## Gramarye (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey ihr,
ich wollt mal mein System wieder etwas aufrüsten. Da ich mir hier aber ein klein wenig unsicher bin, vor allem ob das Netzteil wirklich alles bewältigt und ob die Komponenten auch ausreichend harmonieren, wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet ;-)

Momentanen System:
MB: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940
Kühler: Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Ram: 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5
HDD: Irgendeine alte mit 250 Gb
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt
Graka: Nvidia GeForce 8600gt
Case: Coolermaster Elite RC-330

Nun wollte ich folgendes einbauen:
Graka: EVGA GeForce GTX 460, 768MB GDDR5 (passt die auch von der Länge?)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Beides anstatt dem oben genannten...

Vielen dank schonmal!

Gramarye

*
*



*
*


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Netzteil passt und ansonsten ist die Graka für den Prozzi auch in Ordnung. Ob sie reinpasst, musst du selbst doch am besten wissen. Ich meine, dass Gehäuse steht bei dir daheim. Google nach der Länge einer GTX460 und mess es dann nach.
Sollte ja jetzt nicht so das Problem sein. Ich würde allerdings gleich die Version mit 1024 MB nehmen.


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2010)

Scheisse... was mach Ich denn jetzt.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, gäbe es schon - aber die Auswahl ist sehr gering... http://www.amazon.de...7087868&sr=8-14
> 
> Ich glaube ich bestell morgen den Sennheiser, mal schauen



Genau das meine ich. Die RX 700 sind eben keine Konkurrenz. Ich hab sie nicht angehört, aber rein auf dem Datenblatt sind die Sennheiser überlegen. Und schicker sind sie auch. :S


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Frage: Plane von Vista 32bit auf Windows 7 32bit umzusteigen. Falls ich mir irgendwann dann doch ein neues System (mit mehr Ram) zusammenstell, hab ich dann die Möglichkeit, mit der 32bit Version die 64bit Version zu installieren? 2x 75 Euro möcht ich nämlich nicht zahlen... (ich möchte natürlich keine 2 Systeme mit dem selben Code laufen lassen)



Und warum nimmst du nicht direkt die 64 Bit Version? Die Version läuft stabil, alle Treiber werden mittlerweile auch für das 64 bit System bereit gestellt... oder hast du so alte Komponenten? Dafür gibt es ja noch den Kompabilitätsmodus...


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Scheisse... was mach Ich denn jetzt.



_??

Ich geh in 1 1/2h erstmal zum Zahnarzt und lass mir nen kaputten Zahn ziehen..

Und das wo ich grad beim Zahnarzt der totale Schisser bin -_-_


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und warum nimmst du nicht direkt die 64 Bit Version? Die Version läuft stabil, alle Treiber werden mittlerweile auch für das 64 bit System bereit gestellt... oder hast du so alte Komponenten? Dafür gibt es ja noch den Kompabilitätsmodus...



64bit Betriebssystem mit 3GIB arbeitsspeicher ist eher hinderlich als förderlich...

Zum Thema deines Notebooks, es gibt doch auch externe DVD-Laufwerke, das sollte doch keinen Hinderungsgrund darstellen, im Bios wird man sicherlich bei solchen Modellen auf USB-DVD-Firstbootdevice umstellen können.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

das es Probleme mit 3 GB gibt wusste ich nicht! Aber wenn du es sagst wird es wohl stimmen!

Das Ding ist doch, dass ich das Notebook unter anderem auch für die Überbrückung der längeren Zugfahrten, die mir bevorstehen verwenden möchte. Und wie kann man das besser als nen Film zu gucken bzw. eine Serie... ich habe allerdings alles auf DVD und wenn ich dann extra ein externes Laufwerk mit schleppe kann ich mir auch gleich nen etwas größeres Notebook zu legen oder? Was sagst du denn zu dem Thinkpad? *A 409517*


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2010)

_Wieder da..mit nem Zahn weniger 

Meine Lippe hängt grad sonst wo..blöde Betäubung xD_


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2010)

ZAM mit seinem Forum Performance Mode :<

Bin zu spät heut aufgestanden ...


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das es Probleme mit 3 GB gibt wusste ich nicht! Aber wenn du es sagst wird es wohl stimmen!
> 
> Das Ding ist doch, dass ich das Notebook unter anderem auch für die Überbrückung der längeren Zugfahrten, die mir bevorstehen verwenden möchte. Und wie kann man das besser als nen Film zu gucken bzw. eine Serie... ich habe allerdings alles auf DVD und wenn ich dann extra ein externes Laufwerk mit schleppe kann ich mir auch gleich nen etwas größeres Notebook zu legen oder? Was sagst du denn zu dem Thinkpad? *A 409517*



mmmmh, naja is halt en AMD Prozessor bei Notebooks, ehrlich gesagt, ka ob der ähnliche leistungen bringt wie ein Intel. Wg dem 64Bit, das Problem ist einfach, dass wenn man weniger als 4GiB Arbeitsspeicher hat ein 64-Bit Betriebbsystem langsammer ist als ein 32-Bit.


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Meine Lippe hängt grad sonst wo..blöde Betäubung xD_



Und wenn die aufhört zu wirken merkt man dass man sich x-mal auf die Lippe gebissen hat in der Zeit... bah.

Gerade die Kopfhörer bestellt, morgen gibts einen Testbericht


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir ne Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000 bestellt und heut geliefert bekommen. Feines Mäuschen fürs MacBook. Typisch Notebookmausgröße, sehr wertige Verarbeitung, liegt gut in der Hand und ist trotz Batterie relativ leicht. Eine LR06-Batterie war mitgeliefert, mehr braucht sie auch nicht. Ansonsten scheint dieser BlueTrack Sensor tatsächlich was zu bringen. Bisher keine Probleme egal auf welcher Oberfläche, die Maus gleitet auch gut, hat nur ein sehr leises und dumpfes Klickgeräusch und arbeitet absolut verzögerungsfrei. Nettes Gimmick: Der Nano-Empfänger lässt sich in der Maus verstauen wenn er nicht gebraucht wird und nen Schalter zum vollständigen Abschalten hat die Maus auch. 
Ich bin zufrieden.  Für 25€ n gutes Geschäft. Einzig das Mausrad könnte ne Rasterung vertragen.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wenn die aufhört zu wirken merkt man dass man sich x-mal auf die Lippe gebissen hat in der Zeit... bah.
> 
> Gerade die Kopfhörer bestellt, morgen gibts einen Testbericht



_Stimmt 

Testbericht? Immer gut! :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Oktober 2010)

Hat hier jemand Bishock den ersten Teil? Ich habs grad mal wieder installiert, es schmiert aber sobald ich das Spiel starte ab. Kommt sofort immer "Bioshock.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt ...". Funktioniert das nicht unter Win7? :O

Edit: Ist der Bildschirm schrott, oder sind das nur defekte Pixel die ich mit diesen Videos etc. wieder heile bekommen würde? Man sieht ja glaube ich deutlich genug diese dunkle Stelle neben dem Screenshot :X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wg dem 64Bit, das Problem ist einfach, dass wenn man weniger als 4GiB Arbeitsspeicher hat ein 64-Bit Betriebbsystem langsammer ist als ein 32-Bit.




Richtig wäre zu sagen dass ein 64bit Windows mehr Speicher verbraucht als ein 32bit Windows und dadurch unter 4GB ineffizienter ist als ein 32bit, was allerdings der Speicherverbrauch mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun haben soll will mir nicht ganz einleuchten^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Richtig wäre zu sagen dass ein 64bit Windows mehr Speicher verbraucht als ein 32bit Windows und dadurch unter 4GB ineffizienter ist als ein 32bit, was allerdings der Speicherverbrauch mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun haben soll will mir nicht ganz einleuchten^^



ganz einfach, wenn du mehrere Programme offen hast und Win64 auf 3GB-Speicher schon mehr Speicher abzwakt, wird mehr & früher Speicher auf der Festplatte ausgelagert, was bedeutet der PC wird langsammer.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> ganz einfach, wenn du mehrere Programme offen hast und Win64 auf 3GB-Speicher schon mehr Speicher abzwakt, wird mehr & früher Speicher auf der Festplatte ausgelagert, was bedeutet der PC wird langsammer.



Der PC wird langsamer weil du kein RAM mehr hast, aber nicht weil Windows 64bit generell langsamer als Windows 32bit ist mit 3 GB RAM, die Aussage ist einfach Unsinn!


----------



## muehe (15. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab mir ne Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000 bestellt und heut geliefert bekommen. Feines Mäuschen fürs MacBook. Typisch Notebookmausgröße, sehr wertige Verarbeitung, liegt gut in der Hand und ist trotz Batterie relativ leicht. Eine LR06-Batterie war mitgeliefert, mehr braucht sie auch nicht. Ansonsten scheint dieser BlueTrack Sensor tatsächlich was zu bringen. Bisher keine Probleme egal auf welcher Oberfläche, die Maus gleitet auch gut, hat nur ein sehr leises und dumpfes Klickgeräusch und arbeitet absolut verzögerungsfrei. Nettes Gimmick: Der Nano-Empfänger lässt sich in der Maus verstauen wenn er nicht gebraucht wird und nen Schalter zum vollständigen Abschalten hat die Maus auch.
> Ich bin zufrieden.  Für 25&#8364; n gutes Geschäft. Einzig das Mausrad könnte ne Rasterung vertragen.



sieht gut aus  hab die Logitech V450 Nano fürn Lappy

@Shefanix

kannst das Foto nochmal von bissl weiter weg machen ? nach Pixelfehler sieht das zumindest nicht aus


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Der PC wird langsamer weil du kein RAM mehr hast, aber nicht weil Windows 64bit generell langsamer als Windows 32bit ist mit 3 GB RAM, die Aussage ist einfach Unsinn!



Mir steht dann aber einfach weniger Arbeitspeicher zur Verfügung was für mich aber ein essentielles Geschwindigkeitsproblem darstellt, basta. Ich hab ja eben keinen RAM mehr, weil ich 64Bit statt 32Bit hab -.- außerdem bringt mir der scheiß auch überhaupt nix, ich wollt einfach nur wissen ob man mit der 32Bit OEM Version später auch 64Bit installieren kann, aber egal...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  hab die Logitech V450 Nano fürn Lappy
> 
> @Shefanix
> 
> kannst das Foto nochmal von bissl weiter weg machen ? nach Pixelfehler sieht das zumindest nicht aus



Besser als das geht nicht - Handykamera und so :X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Mir steht dann aber einfach weniger Arbeitspeicher zur Verfügung was für mich aber ein essentielles Geschwindigkeitsproblem darstellt, basta. Ich hab ja eben keinen RAM mehr, weil ich 64Bit statt 32Bit hab -.- außerdem bringt mir der scheiß auch überhaupt nix, ich wollt einfach nur wissen ob man mit der 32Bit OEM Version später auch 64Bit installieren kann, aber egal...



Der Key funktioniert sowohl mit der 64bit als auch der 32bit Version das ist völlig wurscht. Zumindest technisch. Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das Microsoft es wohl selber nicht so sieht das man einfach wechseln kann, also die 64bit Version mit dem installiert der bei der 32bit dabei war, aber das intererssiert nicht wirklich, genau so wenig wie MS Ansichten zum Verkauf von OEM/SB Versionen die nur ausserhalb von Deutschland Gültigkeit haben ^^

Und die Aussage bleibt trotzdem falsch :-P


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2010)

Sieht aus als hätte das Panel einen Macken... hab ich schon oft gesehen, manchmal auch andersrum (helle Flecken).
Ich glaube aber nicht dass das weggeht... keine Garantie mehr?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Oktober 2010)

Pixelfehler sehen anders aus. Dann hättest du scharf angegrenzte Pixel die entweder gar nicht leuchten, weiß leuchten oder in einer einzigen Farbe leuchten, durchgängig. Sieht wie EspCap schon meinte nach nem anderweitigen Fehler im Panel aus.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Oktober 2010)

@shefanix

also ich hab Win7 32-bit und Bioshock funzt wunderbar, sofort nach dem Installieren.

Hast du schonmal gepatchet?


----------



## muehe (16. Oktober 2010)

kann auch was Thermisches sein bzw. dadurch verursacht hast mal hinten in der Höhe angefasst ob es da heisser ist als woanders


----------



## Shefanix (16. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt - dann muss ich den wohl auch noch einschicken. Ich frag mich bloss, wo der das auf einmal herbekommen hat. Ist mir heute auch erst aufgefallen :X

Edit: Mein Monitor ist eigentlich überall relativ kühl muss ich sagen. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich sagen würde "Uh - ganz schön warm."


----------



## muehe (16. Oktober 2010)

ja wenn Garantie/Gewährleistung drauf ist weg damit


----------



## Crucial² (16. Oktober 2010)

Sieht aus wie wenn du ihn an dieser Stelle gedrückt hättest.


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

wo ist nebo hin weiß das wer?


----------



## muehe (16. Oktober 2010)

Woche Urlaub glaube

müsste erst paar Seiten zurück


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

hab ganz vergessen das ferien sind


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2010)

_Der is im Urlaub , jup :-)_


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

So, das sind sie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab sie jetzt schon mal eine Stunde getestet und ich muss sagen - die klingen echt gut. Besonders genial ist der Bass, kräftig, aber nicht die Spur übersteuert. So einen guten Bass hab ich wirklich noch nie gehört. Die Mitten sind perfekt, einzig die Höhen sich manchmal ein bisschen zu schwach. Aber ich hab das Gefühl dass das besser wird, entweder spielen sich die Kopfhörer ein oder ich gewöhn mich daran 

Musik klingt auch jeden Fall immer super damit - Metal, Techno, Reggae, Drum&Bass, Rock, Klassik... alles klingt wie es soll 

Podcasts und allgemein Gesprochenes klingen erstklassig klar, genauso bei Filmen. 
Außerdem sind die Kopfhörer enorm bequem, man merkt nach einer Weile kaum noch dass man sie aufhat.

Die Sendeleistung des Senders ist kein Problem, sogar durch ein Stockwerk ist das Signal wunderbar. Wenn das Signal abreißt fängt es nicht an zu knacken oder zu rauschen, es ist einfach weg. Man hat also entweder Signal oder nicht, schlechtes Signal gibt es nicht.

Ich kann sie also auf jeden Fall empfehlen, falls mal jemand richtig gute Funkkopfhörer sucht


----------



## muehe (16. Oktober 2010)

welche sind das genau ?


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Sennheiser RS180


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Oktober 2010)

170 Euro sind aber schon happig


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Aber dafür hab ich jetzt auch was ordentliches... Logitech schön und gut, aber dieses ganze Gaming-Gewäsch ist einfach nicht das Wahre. 

Und Sennheiser ist einfach super, die haben einen ähnlich guten Support wie Apple. 
Wenn es da mal Probleme gibt kann ich mir sicher sein dass die schnell gelöst werden.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber dafür hab ich jetzt auch was ordentliches... Logitech schön und gut, aber dieses ganze Gaming-Gewäsch ist einfach nicht das Wahre.



So fucking true.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Oktober 2010)

naja mir geht's halt so, wenn ich musik hören will, hab ich meine boxen, wenn ich ts / skypen oä will, hab ich ein 20,- Euro Logitech Headset, was dafür völlig ausreicht


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Richtig genial ist übrigens auch die Ladefunktion... bei meinem Logitech ClearChat Wireless damals musste man immer mit einem Kabel an einem Mini-Anschluss rumpfriemeln damit es geladen hat. Hier hat der Kopfhörerbügel in der Mitte Kontakte die auf den Sender passen. Zum Laden muss man den Kopfhörer nur auf den Sender legen (wie oben auf dem Bild) und schon lädt er, ohne Kabel etc.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2010)

_Dann schau mal im Netz rum wieviel du für gute Kopfhörer so anlegen kannst ;-)_


----------



## Erz1 (16. Oktober 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wo ist nebo hin weiß das wer?



Wenn ich micht nicht irre, kommt der heut back. Samstags ist ja gewöhnlich "Bettenumzug".

Und ich habe es geschafft, endlich meine Kabel richtig zu verlegen ; hat doch schon seine Vorteile, wenn die Eltern samt Schwester eine Woche aus'm Haus sind - man hat seine Ruhe


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2010)

Yarrr bin wieder da.

Gz Erzi 

Endlich raus aus dem Osten, wies da aussieht. Gibts garnicht. Die haben richtige Straßen, also welche ohne Löcher, woher haben die nur das Geld ? ...

Alleine die Hinfahrt war schon geil, 1 brennendes Auto auf der gegen Fahrbahn, eins mit ner gebrochenen Hinterachse und nen anderer hat seinen Reifen verloren. Mal ebend so.

Bis heute hatten wir immer gutes Wetter, zwar nicht unbedingt heiß, aber so 15 Grad ca. mit viel Sonne, also nicht eiskalt.

Was habe ich die Woche verpasst ? abgesehen davon das die doofen Schweizer Ihren Tunnel durch haben, 33 Bergmänner frei sind etc pp ?


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Yarrr bin wieder da.
> 
> Endlich raus aus dem Osten, wies da aussieht. Gibts garnicht. Die haben richtige Straßen, also welche ohne Löcher, woher haben die nur das Geld ? ...



Soli 

Wb  

Nächsten Mittwoch ist ein Apple Event, vermutlich gibts OS X 10.7 Lion


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2010)

Hör ich da Neid Nebo? Wenn du auch so ne Straßen haben willst kannst dir ja vorher mal 40 Jahre StaSi abholen kommen.


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja du hörst Neid. Ich will auch mal morgens zur Schule fahren, ohne alle 2 Meter Schlaglöcher und Risse im Boden zu haben


----------



## Erz1 (16. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was habe ich die Woche verpasst ? abgesehen davon das die doofen Schweizer Ihren Tunnel durch haben, 33 Bergmänner frei sind etc pp ?



es sind 33. ^^ 
Und ich hab wieder mit GW angefangen XD

oh mist verlesen ^^


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Hier wird aber teilweise auch richtig Ramsch zusammengebaut... in einem Nachbardorf wurde eine neue Ortsdurchfahrt für ein paar Millionen gebaut, mit toller Verkehrsinsel. Jetzt ist ihnen aufgefallen, dass da kein Bus mehr durchpasst ohne über die Insel zu fahren (auf der eigentlich Schilder stehen sollten). Und damit die Leute nicht so schnell durch das Dorf fahren, hat man teilweise weissen Asphalt und komische Lichter in/auf der Strasse, damit die Leute verwirrt werden und langsamer fahren... sieht aus wie sonstwas, zumal der weisse Asphalt langsam schwarze Reifenspuren bekommt. Und ich bezweifle dass es sonderlich intelligent ist Fahrer zu verwirren.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Oktober 2010)

Son Schwachsinn gibts überall. Irgendwo habens mal ne kleine Brücke über ne Autobahn gebaut, damit der Bauer der seine Felder links und rechts der Autobahn bequem auf seine Felder kommt und keine 10km Umweg fahren muss. Prinzipiell nicht dumm, nur blöd dass die Fahrspur der Brücke schmaler ist als der Traktor und die Randsteine 20cm hohe scharfe Betonkanten sind.


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hör ich da Neid Nebo? Wenn du auch so ne Straßen haben willst kannst dir ja vorher mal 40 Jahre StaSi abholen kommen.



Lustige ist ja. Wir müssen jetzt auch mal im Westen die Straßen aufbessern, nach 10 Jahren haben Sie gemerkt, nachdem die ganzen Steuergelder in den Osten investiert worden sind, dass nun auch mal im Westen aufgebessert werden muss.

Wenn Ich da an so paar Straßen zurück denke, da denkst du, du fährst durch ein Acker durch.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen ...

Mich würde mal interessieren, inwieweit sich eine Hybrid-SLI Nutzung lohnt.
Habe derzeit ein GeForce GT 220er und eine GeForce8300er onboard.

greetz


----------



## Xerivor (16. Oktober 2010)

Sers kurze Frage.. 

wollt dafür nicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Und zwar denkt ihr das man mit einem Intel Core i3-530 mit der Onboard Grafiklösung HD Filme auf einem 40 Zoll Fernseher ruckelfrei anschauen kann?

MfG


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2010)

Müsste gehen. Wobei es in diesem Fall eher auf die Grafikkarte ankommt.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2010)

_Sollte eher nicht funktionieren - hier am Lappy funktioniert das nicht - da muss ich die stärkere Karte anschalten..

Wobei ich auch ne "schlechtere" CPU habe 

/Edit : Wobei das bei mir 1080p Youtube Videos sind..
_


----------



## Xerivor (16. Oktober 2010)

Onboard, CPU + Gigabyte GA-H55M ... ohne Grafikkarte 

Edit: Oh ok weil ein Kollege wollte sich einen Multimedia PC für Max. 500 Euro kaufen ( Windows 7 inkl.) nicht fürs zocken nur für Office und gelegendlich Filme auf dem 40 Zoll TV


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Hm, ich glaube ich werd alt. Ich hab gerade die Kaltlichtkathoden, Frontlüfter und die Lüfter am Mugen abgesteckt weil mir das Leuchten auf den Senkel ging. 

So ein so gut wie lautloser und unbemerkbarer Rechner hat schon auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2010)

_Wieso nimmt er dann nicht ne günstige Karte?

Ich hab hier zB. ne 210M drin - mit der funktioniert das (zumindest bei Youtube Videos)

Gibt die ja auch als nicht M Version :-)

PS : Nur ein Beispiel ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube ich werd alt. Ich hab gerade die Kaltlichtkathoden, Frontlüfter und die Lüfter am Mugen abgesteckt weil mir das Leuchten auf den Senkel ging.
> 
> So ein so gut wie lautloser und unbemerkbarer Rechner hat schon auch seinen Reiz.




Mich hat sowas noch nie gereizt. Irgendwelche Blink Blink Sachen dran, Rechner auf dem Tisch stehen haben und Flugzeugturbinen. 

Deswegen reizt mich so ein Mac Pro, wobei ein selbstgebauter Rechner mit TJ09 Gehäuse auch genial ausschaut (:


----------



## Xerivor (16. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso nimmt er dann nicht ne günstige Karte?
> 
> Ich hab hier zB. ne 210M drin - mit der funktioniert das (zumindest bei Youtube Videos)
> 
> ...



Also würde die z.B. reichen?


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Oh my... Da waren ja echte Spezialisten in der Regie von Life. 

Typ giest Fanta in die Tastatur eines Desktop-Rechners, Monitor fängt an zu flackern. 'IT-Spezialist' kommt, dreht die Tastatur um, 'Tja, da ist eine klebrige Flüssigkeit drin. Deswegen soll man an Computern nichts trinken'.


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2010)

Oh man. Die "IT Spezialisten" sind ja richtige Retter in der Not!


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Also würde die z.B. reichen?



_Ich persönlich würde ja sagen - wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin - vllt doch ein paar € mehr investieren und auf der sicheren Seite sein..

Warte aber lieber auf ne Empfehlung von Kyra ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaubs ja nicht... der Sennheiser-Sender stört das WLAN. Sobald er an ist bricht die WLAN-Verbindung komplett ab oder wird abartig lahm. 

Ich bin dann mal ein bisschen andere WLAN-Kanäle durchprobieren 

Edit: Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass das eigentlich nicht sein kann würde ich sagen dass er auch GSM und BOS stört O_o Haben die mir einen mobilen Funkstörer geschickt?


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2010)

Heut kriegt man wirklich nur noch Schrott, zuerst geht von meinem iPhone 4 der Power-Button kaputt, hat sich eingedrückt. Der beim Apple Store meinte, sowas hat er noch nie erlebt, dann funktioniert seit eben mein iPad nicht mehr. Display geht nicht mehr an, gar nichts. War noch auf 50% , aufs Bett gelegt. Eben in die Hand genommen.. nichts. 

Kann Ich wieder zum Apple Store gehen, als hätte man nichts anderes zu tun.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal resettet mit Home+Standy ein paar Sekunden drücken?


----------



## Soramac (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber war eben duschen und jetzt funktioniert es komischerweise wieder


----------



## Shefanix (16. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaubs ja nicht... der Sennheiser-Sender stört das WLAN. Sobald er an ist bricht die WLAN-Verbindung komplett ab oder wird abartig lahm.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal ein bisschen andere WLAN-Kanäle durchprobieren
> 
> Edit: Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass das eigentlich nicht sein kann würde ich sagen dass er auch GSM und BOS stört O_o Haben die mir einen mobilen Funkstörer geschickt?



Wer weiss was die dir da angedreht haben. Vielleicht sendet der auch die ganze Zeit auf sämtlichen Kanalen und Netzen gewisse Botschaften :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hat es Vorteile ein Headset mit USB-Anschluss zu besitzen?


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wer weiss was die dir da angedreht haben. Vielleicht sendet der auch die ganze Zeit auf sämtlichen Kanalen und Netzen gewisse Botschaften :O



Wer weis... zumal weder GSM noch BOS in der Nähe von 2,4 GHz sind (worauf WLAN und der Sender funken). Trotzdem stört er beide Signale O_o

Ich bin jetzt mit dem WLAN mal auf 2,412 GHz gegangen, jetzt scheint es halbwegs zu klappen... wenn ich das iFon aber nahe an den Sender halte bricht das WLAN und GSM trotzdem noch zusammen. Ich glaube ich stell den Sender doch nicht neben das Fon-Dock...


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Hat es Vorteile ein Headset mit USB-Anschluss zu besitzen?



Viele USB Headsets haben ne integrierte Soundkarte.


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hat es denn sound-mäßig einen Unterschied, ob ich so eine Buchse als Stecker nehme oder ein USB-Anschluss?

Ich will mir ein neues kaufen und dieses find ich ganz gut: Klick mich!


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2010)

_Das hab ich im Schrank liegen - total unbequem und nicht wirklich dolle - ist aber meine Meinung ;-)_


----------



## Maxiking456 (16. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr einer Empfehlung für mich?

Edit: Wobei es bei dem Logitech auf die jeweilige Kopfform ankommt, bzw. die Ohren.


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2010)

Richtiges Headset mit Micro oder wie Kyra mal gesagt hatte KH mit separatem Micro.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

USB-Headsets klingen immer Scheiße. Klinke ist, insbesondere mit ner anständigen Soundkarte, in jedem Fall besser. 

Nenn uns einfach n Budget. Die meiner Meinung nach beste Kombination fürs Geld sind AKG K530 Kopfhörer und ein Clipmicro wie das Zalman ZM-MIC1. Macht zusammen ~60€ und deutlich besseren Sound als alle Headsets da draußen. Diesen ganzen Gamingquark kannst vergessen.


----------



## Dropz (17. Oktober 2010)

nebo was machste bitte für einen restart?


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja toller restart. ca. 9 Programme drängeln zwecks Updates nach nem restart, nach 15 Minuten Windows "Abmeldung" habe ich dann einfach den Restart Knopf gedrückt, ist wohl hängen geblieben oder so, nach 15 min, wie lange denn noch ^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Oktober 2010)

Hmm - was wäre intelligenter? Sich ein 2.1 System zu kaufen (S530D) oder gute, wireless-Köpfhörer?

Hab mir grad Test zu einigen Köpfhörern durchgelesen, und bin jetzt echt ins Grübeln gekommen. Köpfhörer sind außerdem nicht so teuer wie das 2.1 System :X


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn du wirklich gute Kopfhörer willst, sind die vielleicht auch teurer, oder sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Oktober 2010)

Die, die Esp hat wären billiger - und scheinen ja gut zu sein


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

@Kyra, Kriegt man für 40&#8364; denn gute Kopfhörer+Mikro?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also, mein Medusa 5.1 klingt sehr gut. Für 50 Euro habe ich noch nichts vergleichbares oder besser klingendes auf dem Kopf gehabt. Im Gegenteil, es steckt meiner Meinung nach sogar Headsets in die Tasche, die doppelt soviel kosten.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Wobei ich kein Headset kenne, dass wirklich RICHTIG gut klingt. Das einzige was brauchbar ist ist das SteelSeries Siberia v2. Für 40€ ist das Medusa klanglich ok, aber dafür ist das Ding unglaublich defektanfällig. Die 50€ AKGs klingen viel besser als jedes Headset da draußen.


----------



## Xerivor (17. Oktober 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Und zwar denkt ihr das man mit einem Intel Core i3-530 mit der Onboard Grafiklösung HD Filme auf einem 40 Zoll Fernseher ruckelfrei anschauen kann?
> 
> MfG



@ Kyra wie sieht deine Meinung dazu aus ob das klappt? :>


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Onboardlösung hieße die IGP vom i3? Theoretisch imo möglich. Schau dir doch mal Clarkdale Tests an. Ansonsten könntest du dich auch noch etwas gedulden bis Sandy Bridge kommt. Die CPUs werden eine wesentlich stärkere IGP haben. Damit ists 100%ig möglich.


----------



## Xerivor (17. Oktober 2010)

Hauptsächlich geht es darum einen günstigen Multimedia-PC für Max. 500€ (Mit Windows) der nur für Office und gelgendliche Filme auf dem 40 Zoll TV ist zusammen zustellen.. und da fand ich die Onboard lösung mit dem i3 recht gut.. vllt. hast du nen besseren Vorschlag


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Du könntest dir auch nen kleinen Athlon II kaufen (X2 250 oder so), den auf das ASUS [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]M4A88T-I schnallen, 2 GB RAM dazu und das ganze in nen kleinen Cube wie nen Lian LI PC-Q08 stecken. Der 880G sollte für alles absolut ausreichen. Den X2 könnte man sogar noch undervolten um weiter Strom zu sparen. [/font]


----------



## Xerivor (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So würds dann in etwa aussehen :-/


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Oktober 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhh du weist schon dass das DDR2 Ram is...


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Ne, da is DDR2 drin. 
Ich würde mir ja ein ITX-System in nem kleinen Cube aufbauen.  Vom Budget sollte das auch passen.


----------



## Xerivor (17. Oktober 2010)

Narf... ~.~ Is mir gar nicht aufgefallen.. bzw. hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet... dann erstmal den Ram tauschen 
Kyra könntest du mir evtl. mal eine Zusammenstellung machen wie du es machen würdest, wenn du Zeit hast?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Entweder so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ statt dem Q07 das Q08. Kostet zwar 50&#8364; mehr ist aber auch 50 mal schöner. 
OS könntest du auch die 32bit nehmen, reicht ja aus. Vom Preis nimmt sichs nix.


----------



## Xerivor (17. Oktober 2010)

Also wird wohl das Intel Setup mit dem Q08 .. jetzt muss ich erstmal überzeugen das man mit dem mehr Spaß hat als mit einem Media Markt Rechner :-/


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

880G und n z.b. X3 440/445 wäre günstiger und leistungsstärker


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die, die Esp hat wären billiger - und scheinen ja gut zu sein



Jopp, sind sie  Der Wireless-Teil macht aber durchaus ~ 100+ Euro aus, wenn man ein Kabel ertragen kann gibts vergleichbares auf jeden Fall deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauch aber Wireless. Ich schau des öfteren noch Nachts Filme, während ich im Bett liege. Boxen wären da zum Beispiel ungünstig, weil die halt auch für andere Laut wären.


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, deswegen hab ich auch Wireless genommen... und weil ich bei Kabel-Kopfhörern jeden Tag 100 mal mit dem Stuhl über das Kabel fahre


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, deswegen hab ich auch Wireless genommen... und weil ich bei Kabel-Kopfhörern jeden Tag 100 mal mit dem Stuhl über das Kabel fahre



Das tue ich nicht, mein Kabel kommt von hinten über den Pc, darauf liegt ne pcgh und dann hängt es an der Heizung, bzw ist am Kopf ^^

Aber es ist halt bequemer, gehst inne Küche, kannste weiter Musik hören


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer von euch schon Medal of honor angezockt und kann was darüber berichten?


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, deswegen hab ich auch Wireless genommen... und weil ich bei Kabel-Kopfhörern jeden Tag 100 mal mit dem Stuhl über das Kabel fahre


http://www.conrad.de...742686805857280 o.ä.


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon Medal of honor angezockt und kann was darüber berichten?



Soll wohl nicht der bringer werden wie ich letzens gelesen hatte.


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2010)

Golem hat ziemlich drüber abgeschimpft...


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab gesehen bei Gamestar war die Wertung 69 von 100.
Aber was die sagen find ich auch nicht immer richtig.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne kein Webportal, dass sich mit PC-Spielen beschäftigt das MoH gelobt hätte. Wertungen in Form von Zahlen sind für die Tonne. Entscheidend sind die Gründe für die Bewertung.


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Zahlen sind auch eher für die gedacht, die keinen Bock aufs lesen haben. Oh Kewl 1337/10 Punkte, dass kauf ich.


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Doch, spieletipps.de hat es im Vergleich zu Gamestar.de ziemlich verharmlost.


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Aber Gamestar ist auch nicht wirklich das wahre. Soweit ich die Zeitung in Erinnerung habe kannste auch den Dönerman um die Ecke fragen was er davon hält.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich vertraue diesen ganzen Zeitschriften sowieso nicht. Die haben schon so viel Scheiße in den Himmel gelobt. Viele Testergebnisse sind dreist erkauft. EA hatte dafür wohl nicht genug Geld über... :S


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

sollte man auch mal begraben zumindest unter Medal of Honor das neuzeitliche passt irgendwie nich wenn man sich mal an die ersten Teile erinnert


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ich hab mir das Gamestar-Video dazu angeguckt und den Spieltipps.de Test gelesen.
Spieletipps sagt erst "stimmungsvolle Grafik" und redet dann von "Grafik-Patzern". Stimmt irgendwo nicht ganz.

Das Gamestar-Video zeigt ganz klar nur die SChwächen von MoH, aber find ich besser als spieletipps-laberei.

Edit: CoD hat den Sprung auch geschafft, auser mit World at War, das war ja auch ein Flop.


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Ne MW2 war nen Flop. Von Servern nach keine Server nach CoD7 wieder mit Server, son Unfug.

Die haben einfach zuviel übertrieben damit.


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich find MW2 aber besser als World at War.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

World at War fand ich persönlich sehr gut und MW2 war im Singleplayer hoffnungslos übersteuert, überpatriotisch und hanebüchen. Der Multiplayer, auch wenn ich ihn recht lang gespielt hab, war absoluter Scheiß. Dieses Hostingsystem zerstört jeden Spielspaß. Die ganzen Streaks lassen keinen Spielfluss zu, die Waffen hatten bis auf die AK47 quasi gar keinen Recoil und viele Perks waren einfach unglaublich nervig.


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Kennt jemand nen gutes Ansteck Mikro ?

Bisher habe ich nur dieses gefunden Klick Wobei mir die Bewertungen dort kein bisschen helfen ^^


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

sollte reichen wird gern mit dem AKG empfohlen

ansonsten gibs glaube nur teure Stereo Mikros


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann muss ich morgen nur noch zur Bank Geld einzahlen, und dann kann ich meine Kopfhörer und Mikro bestellen


----------



## Soramac (17. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp, deswegen hab ich auch Wireless genommen... und weil ich bei Kabel-Kopfhörern jeden Tag 100 mal mit dem Stuhl über das Kabel fahre



Das kenn Ich zu gut mit meinem G35 Headset von hinten über den Schreibtisch das Kabel tun, funktioniert nicht weil es dann immer den weg von der Tastatur kommt, also machte Ich es von unten das Kabel an den Schreibtisch mit Panzerband, das es auch hält. Hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt (:


----------



## Dropz (17. Oktober 2010)

Wisst ihr wie man es verhindern kann,dass wow mit meinem grafiktreiber kollidiertmwenn ich einen livestream gucke?


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Aber Gamestar ist auch nicht wirklich das wahre. Soweit ich die Zeitung in Erinnerung habe kannste auch den Dönerman um die Ecke fragen was er davon hält.



Gamepro finde ich Klasse


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Aber Gamestar ist auch nicht wirklich das wahre. Soweit ich die Zeitung in Erinnerung habe kannste auch den Dönerman um die Ecke fragen was er davon hält.



Mir hat der Dönermann um die Ecke auch schon mal vom iPhone 4 abgeraten ('Kollege hat es und findet es blöd'), geht doch nichts über Rat von Fachmännern


----------



## Nebola (17. Oktober 2010)

Bestimmt hatte er kein Empfang im Hinterhof.


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir einer eine gute Festplatte empfehlen mit mind. 1TB? Am besten sogar 2TB.
Ich hab eingentlich eine Samsung Spinpoint class ins Auge gefasst, aber über Spinpoints gibts zweigeteilte Meinungen .

Edit: Hier hab ich eine billige Externe gesehen:Hier!
Taugen solche was?

Meine 320GB von WD war schon 30&#8364; teurer und dann bin ich da misstrauisch.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Oktober 2010)

2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB, und dann im RAID0. Oder 2x WD Caviar Black 1TB im RAID. RAID ist wesentlich schneller, als eine 2TB-Platte. 

Ich würde die Samsung nehmen, hab sie vor knapp einer Woche bei einem Kumpel verbaut (2x1TB/RAID0), und es läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass die jetzt 3 oder 4GB in der Sek schreiben... 
Möglichst billig muss es sein, ich will Daten darauf lagern und nicht mit der Platte zocken etc.

Hier!

Ist sowas dann sinnvoll?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mir sowas nicht kaufen. Wenn ne externe Platte, dann 2,5"er. No need extra Stromversorgung. Wenn du eh nur normal Daten drauf lagern willst nimmst ne normale 3,5" HDD und steckst die in den PC und fertig ist der Lack.
Bis 1,5TB würde ich ne Samsung SpinPoint F3 nehmen. Wenns ne 2TB werden soll ne WD Black. Mit Glück erwischst du ne EARS und keine EADS. Die hat 3 666GB Platter statt 4 500GB Platter. 
Macht sie etwas leiser und schneller.


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber ich sag mal der Preis von 30€ lockt echt, eine WD kostet 150€.

Kann gut laufen und lange halten,oder aber es werden 30€ fürn Kamin......


----------



## Kyragan (17. Oktober 2010)

Das von dir verlinkte ist nur das Gehäuse.


----------



## Maxiking456 (17. Oktober 2010)

fail! >.<

Mal ein Themawechsel:

Wenn ich unter cmd.exe netstat eingebe kriege ich viele Ip`s, diese Ip`s sind alle gleich, nur der Port ist anders.
Kann ich daraus rausfinden, wenn ich mit jemanden über ICQ, welche IP er gerade besitzt? Ich hab 3 Fenster in ICQ auf und sehe unter Remotadresse dreimal "onlinechat.https".

Wird man deswegen von den vielen russischen Bots geaddet?

Sorry das ich so viel frage, aber ich hab grad Ferien und nix zu tun .


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Photoshop CS5 aus?


----------



## Einsam (18. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit Photoshop CS5 aus?



kommt immer drauf an aber ich könnte vieleicht helfen


----------



## Einsam (18. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> fail! >.<
> 
> Mal ein Themawechsel:
> 
> ...




icq ist echt fürn arsch ^^ wen ich du währe würd ich mir nen bnc zulegen und mit freunden nur über irc chatten aber ist jedem seine sache ^^
amm ach da fällt mir ein mein bnc sollte sogar noch im buffed chat rumgeistern ^^


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> kommt immer drauf an aber ich könnte vieleicht helfen



Wie kann Ich denn bestimme Stellen abdunkeln?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab jetzt keine Ahnung wer das, habe das nun einfach aus Google herausgezogen.
Wie kann Ich jetzt den Hintergrund ziemlich oder sehr stark verdunkeln, dass man quasi kaum noch was sieht und nur das Gesicht fokussiert ist im Bild?


----------



## muehe (18. Oktober 2010)

i love u 

scheiss die wand an


----------



## muehe (18. Oktober 2010)

Soramac du Stricher


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2010)

_...?_!


----------



## Nebola (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe da so Vermutungen ...


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Oktober 2010)

Also einfach auswählen udn dann bei Filter -> Weichzeichnungsfilter einen mal nehmen dann wird alles verschwommen. Falls du PS hast.
Tutorials dafür gibts auf Youtube in Massen (leider fast nur grundlegene Sachen und immer das gleiche...)


----------



## Shefanix (18. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ich habe da so Vermutungen ...



Nicht nur du.


----------



## muehe (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Pw5RHI_rHhg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4u6La6d_a8


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Boha Leute, hätte genauso jemand anders posten können. Wollte es nur mal einfach erklären, könnt bei Google Bilder nachschauen, da gibt's das Bild. 

@Hotgoblin

Danke, habe bei YouTube schon nachgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Nebola (18. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, hätte genauso jemand anders posten können. Wollte es nur mal einfach erklären, könnt bei Google Bilder nachschauen, da gibt's das Bild.
> 
> @Hotgoblin
> 
> Danke, habe bei YouTube schon nachgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden



Ich glaube nicht das wir dich meinen. Jedenfalls ich nicht :O


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Achso, na dann.

Und Hotgoblin das ist irgendwie nicht das, was Ich meine /:


----------



## Shefanix (18. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das wir dich meinen. Jedenfalls ich nicht :O



Ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2010)

_Ich auch nicht ;-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh eh nur Bahnhof! Wer ist ein Stricher? Und wer ist Mona?


----------



## Nebola (18. Oktober 2010)

Und warum liegt hier Stroh ?


----------



## Crucial² (18. Oktober 2010)

Und was ist bloß mit Carsten los?


Gibt es eigentlich keine billigen 19 Zoll Bildschirme? Hätte gern einen als Sekundären Bildschirm aber es lohnt sich nicht wenn die Teile mehr kosten als ein 23-24 Zoll.... Aber so groß ist mein Schreibtisch auch wieder nicht


----------



## Maxiking456 (18. Oktober 2010)

morgen


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Mal bisschen Stimmungsmusik reinbringen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cueB7j4ZGrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Oktober 2010)

Pfff - poste mal Lieder die wir auch in Deutschland schauen können, und nicht nur ihr Ami's.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2010)

This video contains content from.... FFFFFUUUU!

An dem Tag an dem ich schnelleres Internet habe ist mein US-VPN Server gebucht.


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Woher soll Ich denn wissen, dass es bei Euch nicht funktioniert (:

War James Blunt - Wisemen

Das auch gut: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61Urq6hn4h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir geht das erste Video! muahahahaha


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2010)

Ok, wer von euch beiden hostet uns einen VPN-Server?


----------



## Maxiking456 (18. Oktober 2010)

nimm doch einen amerikanischen-proxy


----------



## Nebola (19. Oktober 2010)

Am 21. kommen meine Kopfhörer an


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2010)

Super jetzt hab ich Ärger mit nem Ebay Verkäufer!

Am 6. hab ich die Sopranos Box bestellt und von dem Verkäufer am 11. eine Nachricht bekommen, dass er die Box mit DHL versichert verschickt hätte. Nur das das Paket bis heute nicht angekommen ist. Also hab ich ihn gestern angeschrieben und ihn gefragt ob er es wirklich schon verschickt hat und ob er mit der Sendungsverfolgungsnummer nicht mal nach gucken könne wo das Paket ist. 

Daraufhin bekam ich als Antwort, dass ich heute noch abwarten solle und er mir dann die Nummer geben würde. Woraufhin ich ihn gefragt hab warum er nicht eben nach schaut, dauert ja keine 10 Sekunden oder mir die Nummer direkt gibt, da sie ja nicht geheim ist! Daraufhin hat er mir ne Nummer geschickt, die zwar dem Format von DHL Versendungsnummern entspricht. Aber bei DHL nicht bekannt ist.... 

Aber er hat mich schon positiv bewertet . 

Tolle Wurst!


----------



## eMJay (19. Oktober 2010)

Hast du das Geld überwiesen oder über PayPal bezahlt.
Wenn über PayPal einfach den Fall melden vllt. wacht der auf.
Oder er hat das Paket gestern noch schnell fertig gemacht und noch nicht zur Post gebracht.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne hab per PayPal bezahlt. Ich warte noch ein bisschen ab! Aber notfalls wende ich mich natürlich an PayPal!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Ganz Toll wie es Aussieht hat unser Router das Zeitlich gesegnet. 

Kann mir wer einen Router Empfehlen  Ausehre eine FRITZ Box. ?


----------



## Shefanix (19. Oktober 2010)

D-Link Router sind auch ganz gut.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2010)

Soo... hab dann mal meinen PC wieder ins Gehäuse gesteckt. Hab sogar ohne extra Kabelkäufe oder Bastelarbeiten am Case alles hinter den Tray des Asgard bekommen. Die Rückseite biegt sich nun etwas wegen der ganzen Kabel, aber was solls. Sonst passt alles. 
Da sollte thermisch alles klar gehen. Hab das direkt mal genutzt, um die CPU mit neuer WLP zu versehen. Hatte sie eh ausgebaut und für ne Präsentation zu Anschauungszwecken mitgenommen.


----------



## Nebola (19. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ganz Toll wie es Aussieht hat unser Router das Zeitlich gesegnet.
> 
> Kann mir wer einen Router Empfehlen  Ausehre eine FRITZ Box. ?



Warum keine Fritzbox?


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer einen Router Empfehlen  Ausehre eine FRITZ Box. ?



Linksys ist immer super


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Warum keine Fritzbox?



Weil ich Fritz hasse!  das ist Doofer Name.  

ne wollte nur wissen ob es auch was Anderes gibt im Moment sieht es so aus als werde ich mir die AVM FRITZ!Box Fon 7170 bestellen. ^^ 

Und neuer Router Sollte bis Freitag Spätesten da sein ^^ 

Grund

1. Meine Schwester Schreit schon rum. "ICH WILL AUCH INS INTERNET" 
2. Meine Mutter Belagert mich "kann ich meine Mails Checken?" 
3.MEINE SCHWESTER
4.MEINE SCHWESTER xD

weil im Moment ist mein Pc über Modem im Internet...


----------



## Nebola (19. Oktober 2010)

Gib jedem nen 10er und schick die in nen Internet Café, falls die Schweiz sowas hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne ich mach es anderes meiner Mutter gebe ich 10er für Internet Kaffe  und meine Schwester erschlage ich^^


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn deine Schwester gutaussehend und 18 oder älter ist kannst du sie hier vorbeischicken. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Meine Schwester sieht gut aus... 18 ist sie auch Bald.  

Zickt aber wie ne 13 Jährige rum wenn es Internet nicht geht ;D oder Allgemein ihr was nicht passt. -.-^^ 

Und ich bestell mir nun Netgear DGN3500, ganz einfach hat 1GB Switch und N & kostet 100SFR weniger, als die Billigste fritziboxy


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2010)

Hol dir sowas :> 

http://www.apple.com/airportextreme/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne lieber nicht ist weiss und hat Apfel drauf. :/ Ich mag keine Früchte *g*


----------



## abe15 (19. Oktober 2010)

Heyho. 
Ich möchte jetzt hier einfach mal eine Frage stellen, die mir einen neuen Thread nicht wert ist 

Ich suche ein Programm, dass mir meine Musiklautstärke (iTunes) runter reguliert, sobald jemand im TS3 redet. Bisher gibt's leider das Problem, dass ich beim Musik hören die Leute im TS nur schwer verstehen kann und dann halt manuell auf Pause drücken muss. 
Bisher konnte ich sowas nur für Winamp oder den Windows Media Player finden. Für iTunes ist die Suche scheinbar etwas schwerer... Wäre toll wenn da jemand weiter wüsste 

Gruß abe15


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2010)

So etwas behindertes habe Ich noch nie erlebt die Einstellungen bei Mac für Airport/Netzwerk. Ich will die Person mal sehen, die das gemacht hat. Die gehört von früh bis spät nur gekloppt.

Wie kann Ich denn mich in ein 5Ghz Wlan Netzwerk verbinden. Mein MacBook Pro verbindet sich automatisch nur mit dem 2.4Ghz. Man soll irgendwo die BSSID eingeben, habe nun alles durchgeguckt. Lässt sich nichts finden, so ein Schrott immer. 


Edit: Gut, habe es hingekriegt. Internet ist deutlich schneller nun im laden! (:


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen Fernseher? Wir suchen grade einen neuen fürs Wohnzimmer

Sollte 102cm Diagonale haben, FullHD natürlich und höchstens 800€ am liebsten aber billiger.
Sowas wie eingebaute Reciever für was auch immer brauchen wir nicht. Gutes Soundsystem ist auch vorhanden.

Irgendjemand kennt doch bestimmt was passendes


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh man, meine neuen Kopfhörer sind echt der hammer, du hörst wirklich alles. jedes kleinste Geräusch.


----------



## Maxiking456 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie teuer waren die denn?^^


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Oktober 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen Fernseher? Wir suchen grade einen neuen fürs Wohnzimmer
> 
> Sollte 102cm Diagonale haben, FullHD natürlich und höchstens 800€ am liebsten aber billiger.
> Sowas wie eingebaute Reciever für was auch immer brauchen wir nicht. Gutes Soundsystem ist auch vorhanden.
> ...



Hm da sind noch andere Dinge interessant! Z.B. ob du auf dem Fernseher auch Konsole zocken möchtest (Thema input lag) bzw. ob das Gerät in einem hellen Raum steht (Reflexion von Plasmas wg. Glasscheibe).... 

Ich lege dir das Forum ans Herz www.hifi-forum.de dort gibt es einen Bereich der sich nur um Kaufberatung von Fernsehern dreht... da sitzen die Fachmänner!


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Wie teuer waren die denn?^^



Klick


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm da sind noch andere Dinge interessant! Z.B. ob du auf dem Fernseher auch Konsole zocken möchtest (Thema input lag) bzw. ob das Gerät in einem hellen Raum steht (Reflexion von Plasmas wg. Glasscheibe)....
> 
> Ich lege dir das Forum ans Herz www.hifi-forum.de dort gibt es einen Bereich der sich nur um Kaufberatung von Fernsehern dreht... da sitzen die Fachmänner!



Konsole wird nicht gespielt und hell ist der Raum, ja 

Ich werd mal in dem Forum vorbeischaun, danke


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Oh man, meine neuen Kopfhörer sind echt der hammer, du hörst wirklich alles. jedes kleinste Geräusch.




Gz  Meine gehen vermutlich wieder zurück. Aus zwei Gründen:

1) Die WLAN/GSM Sache ist doch ein wenig störend und Sennheiser antwortet mir bisher nicht (ich lass ihnen noch bis nächsten Montag Zeit).
2) Der Sender schaltet sich nach einer Weile Inaktivität aus. So weit so gut. Leider schaltet sich nicht mehr ein, sodass man ihn jedes Mal manuell ein- und ausstecken muss. Jedes mal,  wenn man ~ 15 Minuten weg war.


Ist nur die Frage was ich dann stattdessen kaufe... *sigh*
Will kein Kabel :/


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

Kauf dir Boxen


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Yeah right.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2010)

Kein Kabel? ich hab alles mit Kabel. Lang lebe das Kabel!


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir mal Chrome 7 geladen. Sowohl aufm Desktop-PC als auch aufm Mac. Gute Sache. Geschwindigkeit ist wie gewohnt sehr schnell, geändert hat sich so eigentlich nix. Vorallem Bugfixes. Aufm Mac gefällt er mir eigentlich noch besser als auf Windows. Man spürt schon sehr wieviel schneller Chrome gegenüber FF 4 (Beta6) ist und imo auch schneller als Safari.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hab mir mal Chrome 7 geladen. Sowohl aufm Desktop-PC als auch aufm Mac. Gute Sache. Geschwindigkeit ist wie gewohnt sehr schnell, geändert hat sich so eigentlich nix. Vorallem Bugfixes. Aufm Mac gefällt er mir eigentlich noch besser als auf Windows. Man spürt schon sehr wieviel schneller Chrome gegenüber FF 4 (Beta6) ist und imo auch schneller als Safari.



Vielleicht sollte ich mir den auch mal laden! Ich nutze hauptsächlich den FF 4 Beta aber der ist wirklich lahmarschig! Vor allem das starten des Programms. Aber Opera ist da auch ne gute Alternative wie ich finde!


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2010)

Opera ist mir zu lahm. Vielleicht wird Opera11 besser, aber den 10er mag ich gar nicht. Ich brauch keine 150000 Features. Schnell und stabil muss er sein.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich behalte meine Kopfhörer jetzt übrigens vermutlich doch... heute nachmittag hat mich Sennheiser angerufen und der Supporter hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Sender auch einen Knopf zum einschalten hat (ich dachte das wäre nur die An/Aus-LED, nicht auch noch ein Knopf :S). Ist zwar nicht ideal gelöst (der könnte sich auch automatisch wieder einschalten, wenn die Kopfhörer vom Sender genommen werden), aber das ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. 

Hat eigentlich einer eine Ahnung, was ALC bedeuten könnte? Das steht über dem zweiten Knopf, den ich bisher auch nur für eine LED gehalten habe. Und dazu steht nirgendwo was, auch in der Bedienungsanleitung nicht. Wenn man es anmacht, wird der Sound auf jeden Fall lauter (und irgendwie wird das Klangbild auch klarer).


----------



## Nebola (21. Oktober 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALC


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2010)

Meh, ich hätts mir eigentlich denken können... aber irgendwie klingt es trotzdem auch klanglich besser, keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## Shefanix (21. Oktober 2010)

Welche Netze, und in was für einem Umkreis stört deine Köpfhörer jetzt eigentlich? Ich selbst bin mit dem Kabel am Router angeschlossen, mein Bruder - ein Zimmer weiter - und mein Vater, der eine Etage unter mir mit dem Laptop ins Internet gehen, benutzen jedoch W-Lan. Würde die beiden das stören?


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke nicht... laut dem Sennheiser-Mensch sucht sich der Sender automatisch einen Kanal, auf dem sonst nichts ist... das hat Anfangs bei mir gar nicht geklappt, seit ich mit dem WLAN auf Kanal 11 gegangen bin scheint es zu klappen. 

GSM und BOS hat er am Anfang auch ein bisschen gestört, auch wenn das rein technisch eigentlich vollkommen unmöglich ist. Das ist jetzt aber auch nicht mehr der Fall, wieso auch immer....


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt und werde sie mir warscheinlich auch kaufen :O


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine bescheuerte Frage.

Kann man sagen, dass in einem Ich nenn mal als Beispiel so schmalen Notebook wie das MacBook Air 4GB RAM genau so viel Leistung hat wie in einem normalen Desktop Rechner?

Oder sind Allgemein Notebook RAM's von der Leistung immer niedriger als die verbauten Arbeitsspeicher in einem Desktop Rechner?


----------



## Independent (22. Oktober 2010)

Spielt keine Rolle vom leistungstechnischen her. Du würdest nichtmal einen vertretbar größeren Unterschied zwischen DDR2-sodimm und DDR3-high end merken.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja in den MacBooks wird DDR3-8500 verbaut. Der RAM selbst ist genauso schnell wie Desktop-DDR3-8500 RAM.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch mal ne bescheuerte frage... und zwar liefert die DHL das erst mal was zu mir, und da schau ich schnell auf meine Tracking Nummer und da steht "22/10/2010 05:56:16  Paketeingang im Auslieferdepot" Kommt das teile Heute oder nicht? Oo gestern ist das Verschickt worden.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Oktober 2010)

Kann gut sein muss aber nicht! Aber spätestens morgen müsste es da sein! Wenn der Status heute irgendwann auf Auslieferung umspringt kommt es noch heute!


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenns heut noch ankommt steht dann da, dass es ins Lieferfahrzeug verladen wurde und extra nochmal drunter "Zustellung voraussichtlich heute".


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2010)

Ok danke  hat sich erledigt "Ihr Paket wurde auf das Zustell-Fahrzeug verladen"


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

Jeman von euch eine Idee, warum bei CS 1.6 mein Ping extrem hoch ist? Wenn ich bei der Serverliste gucke, finde ich bei <100 insgesamt 0 Server. Die fangen erst so bei 170ms+ an. 

Beim Speedtest sieht das eigentlich für meine Leitung normal aus, und in anderen Spielen hab ich auch nicht solch hohe Latenzen <.<



```
Ergebnisse von http://www.speedmeter.de
(Kopiert am 22.10.10 15:15)
Download aus Deutschland : 1658 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 114 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1800 Verb/Min
Ping Test Deutschland : 46 ms
```


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Oktober 2010)

das ist auf jedenfall software-bedingt, ich hab 20ms.^^ 
Und ich hab eine 6k Leitung von "Versatel".


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2010)

Andre frage... WER SPIELT NOCH CS 1.6? Oo


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

_Andere Frage : Wer nicht? *1.6 anmach*

_


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Oktober 2010)

Bessere Frage: Wer hat keinen Cs-titel?


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich, weil CS müffelt.


----------



## muehe (22. Oktober 2010)

1.3 bunnyhop 

hab glaube noch 1.6 drauf aber seit Ende 2005 nicht gezockt bzw. danach nurmal kurz reingeguckt


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

Eure Antworten helfen mir nur leider mal überhaupt nicht :O

Was mich außerdem wundert, bei CS:S hab ich das Problem nicht :X


----------



## muehe (22. Oktober 2010)

hast mal auf som Server connected und geschaut wie der Ping ist


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

_Jemand ne Empfehlung für ein paar Filme?

Horror,Komödie oder irgendwas zum Nachdenken..

Bei dem Wetter kann ich mir ruhig mal wieder was anschauen..

PS : Muss nichts neues sein - sollte sich aber lohnen :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2010)

Hotel Rwanda. Ist eher n Drama und spielt in Ruanda während dem Genozid. Beruht im übrigen auf ner wahren Geschichte. Toller Film.


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Andere Frage : Wer nicht? *1.6 anmach*
> 
> _



Ne andere Wahl haste im Moment auch nicht


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hast mal auf som Server connected und geschaut wie der Ping ist



Ich komm garnicht drauf. Wenn ich connecten will kommt immer "No response from server" <.<

@ paini: Love Exposure - auch wenn ich den jedes Mal empfehle. Gibts aber nicht in Deutsch oder Englisch, nur mit Untertitel :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Oktober 2010)

ich liebe immer noch die 2 Teile von Ghettogangz, auch wenn der Name komisch klingt.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @ paini: Love Exposure - auch wenn ich den jedes Mal empfehle. Gibts aber nicht in Deutsch oder Englisch, nur mit Untertitel :O



_Danke , kommt auf die Liste :>_



Nebola schrieb:


> Ne andere Wahl haste im Moment auch nicht



_FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :<

Ja..hast ja Recht 

_


Maxiking456 schrieb:


> ich liebe immer noch die 2 Teile von Ghettogangz, auch wenn der Name komisch klingt.



_Kenn ich schon , aber trotzdem danke.. _


----------



## muehe (22. Oktober 2010)

Apocalypto

aber hast bestimmt schon gesehen


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

_Klar - sehr sehr geiler Film - damals sogar 2x im Kino _


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2010)

The Man From Earth soll enorm gut sein, seit Tagen schwärmt meine halbe Twittertimeline davon... ist wohl ein extrem-LowBudget Film der auch etwas Geschmackssache ist. 
Ich bin aber leider noch nicht zum schauen genommen....


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. Oktober 2010)

@painschkes Kennste schon The Good,the Bad,the Weird ?


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

_Kommt auch auf die Liste , danke :-)

MOAR!!!!11 

/Edit : Ja , aber danke :-)

Kenne sicherlich tausende Filme..genau wie Musik..ich brauch nur kurz was hören oder sehen und weiss dann schon was es ist 
_


----------



## Shefanix (22. Oktober 2010)

Schau dir Planet Earth an. Ein wirklich hervorragende Dokumentation über unsere Erde. Hab sie mir auch grade letzte Woche angeschaut, und war überwältigt. Besonders die Qualität der Aufnahmen war extrem gut :O


----------



## muehe (22. Oktober 2010)

hmm letzte Zeit nur paar alte nochmal wieder geguckt 

Mystic River , 21 Grams , Memento z.b.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schau dir Planet Earth an. Ein wirklich hervorragende Dokumentation über unsere Erde. Hab sie mir auch grade letzte Woche angeschaut, und war überwältigt. Besonders die Qualität der Aufnahmen war extrem gut :O


_
Kenn ich "schon" - hast aber Recht :-)_



muehe schrieb:


> hmm letzte Zeit nur paar alte nochmal wieder geguckt
> 
> Mystic River , 21 Grams , Memento z.b.


_
Mal schauen - Mystic River & Momento sagen mir grad nichts.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Oktober 2010)

So Router vor 15 Minuten Gekommen. angeschlossen Daten eingeben, Und es wurde still in der Hütte.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

hi alll^^
Hab nen problem.
Habe mir ein neuen dvd multi brenner geholt, nun jeztzt zum problem 
hab ihn angeschlossen hat strom nur win 7 erkennt das nicht an.
mfg hordlerkiller


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hey, es gibt ja schon neue ATI's zum kaufen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a582178.html

Da hab ich wohl was verpasst.^^


----------



## schäubli (23. Oktober 2010)

Da es extrem viele Gtx460 1024 Mb bei hardwareversand gibt, möchte ich hier nicht alle posten, würde aber gerne fragen, welche graka davon die beste ist.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du es leise haben willst, dann nimm die MSI Hawks. Das ist wohl die beste, aller verfügbaren Modelle. Die Gigabye OC soll auch ganz gut sein. Da ich allerdings gesehen habe, dass die neuen ATI schon da sind, zumindest die kleinen, wäre es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, für 200 Euro eine 6870 zu kaufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Oktober 2010)

Naja die HD6870 ist schon ganz nett, gibt aber momentan nur den Betatreiber für.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Bei ATI gibt es nur Beta-Treiber!


----------



## schäubli (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Lautstärke wirklich nicht zu laut ist, ist mir eher die Leistung wichtiger.
Ich hab eh die ganze Zeit ein Headset auf.
Also mein Budget bei Grakas geht bis 250 Euro.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2010)

Also, eine 6870 ist auf jedenfall schneller. Der Lüfter soll nicht so toll sein. Müsstest halt noch etwas warten, bis Karten mit herstellerseitigen Lüfter verfügbar sind. Auf jedenfall sind 200 Euro für ne Karte, die irgendwo zwischen GTX460 und ATI5870 je nach Spiel zu finden ist, ein verdammt fairer Preis, wie ich finde.


----------



## schäubli (23. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, eine 6870 ist auf jedenfall schneller. Der Lüfter soll nicht so toll sein. Müsstest halt noch etwas warten, bis Karten mit herstellerseitigen Lüfter verfügbar sind. Auf jedenfall sind 200 Euro für ne Karte, die irgendwo zwischen GTX460 und ATI5870 je nach Spiel zu finden ist, ein verdammt fairer Preis, wie ich finde.



nun gut dann nehme ich ejtzt erstmal ne gtx460, die gehen ja auch nicht so schnell out .


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2010)

Warum schafft es Blizzard immer wieder ..


http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/media/movies/demonhunter.xml


----------



## Nebola (23. Oktober 2010)

Was schaffen sie ?


----------



## Sunyo (23. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warum schafft es Blizzard immer wieder ..
> 
> 
> http://us.blizzard.c...demonhunter.xml



Nice link...schmiert Firefox immer ab -.-'
Scheiß Firefox :/


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die Klasse ziemlich gut muss ich sagen. Hab ja die ganze Zeit gestern den Livestream geschaut, und bin wirklich beeindruckt von DiabloIII. 
Der WoW Liveraid war auch geil muss ich sagen. Belegarung von OG von alten Bossen die auf 80er Raid-Niveau angehoben wurden, und am Ende Deathwing der alles weghaut ;D


----------



## Nebola (23. Oktober 2010)

Diablo 3 hol ich mir auch, jedenfalls wenn ich weis wann es kommt.

Aber ich finde den Mönch ziemlich cool oder halt Barbar


----------



## muehe (23. Oktober 2010)

Diablo III hol ich auch aber erstmal Standard ne Sorc anfangen


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mir überlegen welche Klasse ich nehmen wenn es soweit ist. Sieht bis jetzt alles ziemlich gut aus


----------



## muehe (23. Oktober 2010)

ja mit gross Items farmen ist ja auch nicht mehr wird ja glaube alles seelengebunden


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl mir das eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat mit dem ganzen farmen ;D


----------



## muehe (23. Oktober 2010)

jup war ja zum Schluss eigentlich nur und neue Chars für Runenquest ziehen lassen


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2010)

<3 Hardcore-Modus :O


----------



## Maxiking456 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ist eigentleich schon das Thema bekannt, worum sich das neue MMO von Blizzard drehen soll?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2010)

Nope


----------



## Soramac (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd's so machen. MacBook Air 11-inch und Nikon D3100


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2010)

_Hehe ;-)_


----------



## muehe (24. Oktober 2010)

Mystic River geguckt Painschkes ?


----------



## Soramac (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin das nochmal alles durch gegangen.

SD Slot brauch Ich nicht, da Ich es beim iPad habe. Einfach Bilder von der Nikon drauf ziehen, dann auf Mobile Me übertragen und fertig. Dann habe Ich es auf dem Server und brauche keine Bilder extern auf mein MacBook Air ziehen, weil es sowieso nicht gerade super viel Speicher hat. Hardwarefordernde Programme wie CS5 oder ggf. Aperture 3. Wobei da Apple nichts dazu sagt, beim Kauf. Da das MacBook Air etwas zu schlecht ist, kann Ich es das auch drauf nutzen.

Falls nicht, einfach Bildschirm-Dateifreigabe vom Mac Mini und dann habe Ich die passende Hardware. Und habe noch Geld übrig für wie gesagt für eine Kamera.

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob 11 Zoll etwas zuuuu klein ist (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CKbNE5ql0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 wieder sehr schönes Video!


----------



## muehe (24. Oktober 2010)

fand die D3100 bissl teuer gibs sicher bessere Bodys mit paar Megapixel weniger


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2010)

_11" sind schon echt winzig..aber letztendlich musst du das wissen :-)

_


muehe schrieb:


> fand die D3100 bissl teuer gibs sicher bessere Bodys mit paar Megapixel weniger



_Welche da wären...?_


----------



## muehe (24. Oktober 2010)

find so 13-13,3" recht optimal



> _Welche da wären...?_



ka wollt mich da erst nächstes jahr vorm USA Urlaub mit richtig genau beschäftigen  abr so auf den ersten Blick :/ fand ich die nich so prickelnd

auf den 2. Blick doch nicht so schlecht


----------



## Nebola (24. Oktober 2010)

Uralt, kennt doch jeder


----------



## Nebola (25. Oktober 2010)

/push

Bevor es auf die 2. Seite geht


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand Schieß bekommen.


----------



## muehe (25. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hat jemand Schieß bekommen.



inwiefern ?


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> inwiefern ?



Das er schiss bekommen hat, dass der Thread auf Seite 2 rutscht (:

Ich dachte zu dem  neuen WoW Patch fängt man mal eine neue Klasse an. Habe mich für den Magier entschieden, weil der vor Jahren eine Qual war zum leveln. Alles super, erste Stunde schon Level 10 erreicht, paar Stunden später stieg man ratz fatz auf. Denkt man sich mal, och.. mach Ich doch mal ein BGchen, tjo. Was hat sich geändert, eben nichts. 

Man kommt als Magier in Warsong rein, schön zugebufft mit allen drum und dran. Schaut sich kurz die Liste an, welche Klasse in den BG's sind.. 7 Schurken auf der gegnerischen Seite. Dacht Ich mir was solls, rein ins Getümmel. Ersten Schurke mit Frostnova aus Stealth rausbekommen, angefangen zu casten.. 2 Schurke mti Hinterhalt 1000 Schaden, habe ja gerade mal 800 Leben. Super. 

BG's kann man zurzeit in die Tonne treten als Stoffi, Lederer.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist nur im Lowlevel-Bereich so. Da sind Schurken zu krass im Moment. Auf 80 sinds dann eher die Frostmages :O


----------



## Soramac (25. Oktober 2010)

Man würde in dem Moment immer am liebsten sich mal so ein Typ nehmen und den nur zusammen boxen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob die dabei so ein Rohr in der Hose bekommen, wenn die einen onehitten und mit Sprinten und Vanish dann gleich davon rennen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2010)

Was geht denn bei dir? Geh halt nicht in die Lowlevel-BG's wenn es dich so stört <.<


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wusstet ihr schon, dass Deutschland 1,6 Millionen Einwohner hat? 80% davon sind Ausländer. Die 20% Deutsche entsprechen 10000 Einwohner. Kam gerade bei Raab. Und auf die Frage, wie man sich da fühlt, meinte sie: "sehr eingeengt"! Und die Frage, wo sie sich denn eingeengt fühle, wurde mit McDonalds beantwortet. Außerdem steht das Empire State Building in Köln.

Da bleibt nur eines zu sagen: Deutschland verblödet!


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur eines zu sagen: Deutschland verblöded!



Wo verbirgt sich nun die News ?


----------



## muehe (26. Oktober 2010)

> Da bleibt nur eines zu sagen: Deutschland verblöded!



die Jugend heutzutage leider ja

kein Wunder man kann ja auch "teilweise" keinen anständigen Unterricht mehr führen bei 80% der Klasse mit Migrationshintergrund 

is natürlich nicht überall so aber vielen Gesamt/Hauptschulen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

Das Liegt an den Gewalttätigen Videospielen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr schon, dass Deutschland 1,6 Millionen Einwohner hat? 80% davon sind Ausländer. Die 20% Deutsche entsprechen 10000 Einwohner. Kam gerade bei Raab. Und auf die Frage, wie man sich da fühlt, meinte sie: "sehr eingeengt"! Und die Frage, wo sie sich denn eingeengt fühle, wurde mit McDonalds beantwortet. Außerdem steht das Empire State Building in Köln.




Ist ja nichts neues. Bei den Raab'schen Umfragen tun sich ja alle Jahre wieder Abgründe auf...

Verblödet schreibt man btw mit t


----------



## Klos1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Musst du mich hier outen, während ich mich gerade über verblödete Deutsche und Ausländer lustig mache?


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Musst du mich hier outen, während ich mich gerade über verblödete Deutsche und Ausländer lustig mache?



Ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen, sorry


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das Liegt an den Gewalttätigen Videospielen.



Genau!

Sollten lieber Typing of the Dead spielen, da lernt man wenigstens noch Rechtschreibung 

(Ich bin da nie weit gekommen, war einfach zu lansam im tippen )


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

Rechtschreibung ist für naps!


----------



## muehe (26. Oktober 2010)

liest man da einen leichten Flame ?


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2010)

Falls jemand ein durchgebrochenes MacBook Pro sehen will in den nächsten paar Minuten, bitte eine PM an mich schreiben, danke.


----------



## muehe (26. Oktober 2010)

hoffentlich kein neues


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2010)

World of Warcraft nervt.


----------



## muehe (26. Oktober 2010)

joar idle auch nurnoch in OG , mal auf Cata warten und wieder Raidgilde suchen


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mit Cata wieder einsteige... und so die Zeit bis GW II überbrücke... aber mal abwarten! Als ich nur WoW gespielt hab, hab ich echt Geld gespart! Wenn ich mir überlege, was ich allein diesen Monat an Geld für neue Spiele ausgegeben habe. Früher hab ich einfach nur WoW gezockt....


----------



## Soramac (26. Oktober 2010)

Ganz wichtig: Höre nicht auf zu spielen, das wird noch teurer. Besonders wenn man mit einem einem anderen Hobby anfängt (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich mit Cata wieder einsteige... und so die Zeit bis GW II überbrücke... aber mal abwarten! Als ich nur WoW gespielt hab, hab ich echt Geld gespart! Wenn ich mir überlege, was ich allein diesen Monat an Geld für neue Spiele ausgegeben habe. Früher hab ich einfach nur WoW gezockt....


Hatte aber auch seine Nachteile... man hat gute Spiele verpasst weil man nur noch Infos über WOW Gelesen hat.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hatte aber auch seine Nachteile... man hat gute Spiele verpasst weil man nur noch Infos über WOW Gelesen hat.



Ja klar das stimmt natürlich! Aber dennoch ich war glücklich und hab 13 Euro im Monat bezahlt! Jetzt geb ich weitaus mehr Geld aus! Und dann hat man immer mal so ein Spiel dabei wofür man 50 € bezahlt und man nach 3 Tagen durch ist wie z.B. Mafia II.... 

BTW ich hab noch andere Hobbys wobei ich mit dem einen sogar noch Geld verdiene


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

Du brauchst 3 Tage für Mafia 2? bist ja noch gut bedient hatte es nach 6 Stunden fertig.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja also an 3 Abenden hatte ca. 14 Stunden Spielzeit! 6 Stunden dann haste dir aber keine Videos angesehen etc.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

öhm doch? ausehr du hast DLC's ^^ und nicht nur das Hauptspiel.


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens doch noch andere Kopfhörer geholt und die Sennheiser zurückgeschickt... ja, ich weis, ich bin etwas unentschlossen. Aber irgendwie fand ich den Sound dann doch etwas enttäuschend für 200 Euro, kabellos hin oder her.

Jetzt hab ich mir jedenfalls auf mehrfache Empfehlung die beyerdynamic DT770 Pro geholt, was auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung war. Mit Kabel, aber dafür auch mit massiv besserem (würde eine 8/10, den Sennheiser vll. 6/10 geben) Sound. Ausserdem haben die endlich mal einen richtigen, massiven Metallbügel und kein Plastik. Ewig nicht gesehen... und so am Rande sind sie noch 50 Euro günstiger 

Die sind btw Made in Germany, hat einfach auch was


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2010)

Sennheiser ist auch Made in Germany


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Auf den Kopfhörern stand was anderes. Ich meine China, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. 
Laut Wiki prodzieren sie wohl auch teilweise in China, wird also wohl stimmen 





> Für die Verlagerung war mitentscheidend, dass Sennheiser von Seiten der Discountmarkt-Ketten dem Druck ausgesetzt war, billiger zu produzieren. Sennheiser-Produkte waren schon längere Zeit im Angebot der Discounter und waren bekannt für gute Qualität, aber auch für einen höheren Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern. Um mit dem Consumer-Bereich nicht einen wichtigen Umsatzbringer zu verlieren, entschied die Unternehmensleitung, die Produktion eines großen Teils der Consumer-Produkte aus Deutschland nach China zu verlagern.




Deswegen beyerdynamic


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja ok, hatte mal welche von Sennheiser gesehen wo Made in Germany drauf stand.


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Jopp, bei älteren Modellen hab ich das auch schon gesehen. Schade dass sie die Produktion nicht in Deutschland behalten haben... in dem Fall wäre mir das schon ein bisschen mehr wert. 
Audio ist einfach so 'ne Sache...


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mir jetzt auch keine Köpfhörer und/oder Boxen mehr kaufen. Bei mir wirds wohl eher auf einen RAID0/1 hinauslaufen, der fast identisch ist im Preis ;D


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Darauf hätte ich auch mal Lust, aber Ende des Jahres ist erstmal ein Mac und ein TV dran... muss ich aber noch schauen wie ich das mache. 
Evtl. muss der Mac auch ein bisschen länger warten, je nach Update-Gerüchten aus der Late 2010/Early 2011-Modell-Ecke des 13" Pro.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2010)

Schau doch einfach, wann die letzte Aktualisierung der MB Pros war. Apple Produktzyklus ist ja recht starr. Wenn die im Sommer 2010 war kannst du davon ausgehen, dass in dieser Hinsicht vor Sommer 2011 nix passiert.


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei den Macs eben leider doch nicht ganz so starr... wie man bei Macrumors ja schön sehen kann - http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/
Zumal da die Pro nicht nach Größe unterschieden werden... 15" und 17" haben ja schon schöne i-CPUs bekommen, das 13" ging in der Runde leer aus.

Aber naja, das ist ja schon recht deutlich... ich denke auch, dass da vor Weihnachten noch was kommt. Besonders nachdem Steve die beiden kleinen Pro ja im Vergleich zu den neuen Air so madig gemacht hat.



> Recommendation: *Buy only if you need it - Approaching the end of a cycle*
> Last Release April 13, 2010
> Days Since Update 196 (Avg = 208)


----------



## Shefanix (26. Oktober 2010)

Welche Festplatten wären eigentlich angebracht für RAID0/1? Kann ich da auch einfach die Spinpoint oder Caviar Black nehmen, oder gibts welche, die im RAID stabiler laufen als diese?


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2010)

War da net was mit wir haben super kewle Überraschungen parat ?


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> War da net was mit wir haben super kewle Überraschungen parat ?



Bei Apple? Nja, Steve meinte bei den Q4 sie hätten noch 'einige Überraschungen für das laufende Kalenderjahr parat'. 
Könnte natürlich sein, dass das Air und 10.7 diese Überraschungen waren, aber weis mans...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die sind btw Made in Germany, hat einfach auch was


Sicher.... öhm Sie können das in China erstellen und Deutscher Arbeiter muss Z.b nur was weis ich kable Anmontieren und schon können sie Made in Germany drauf schreiben.


----------



## Nebola (26. Oktober 2010)

Ab Morgen früh gibts iPhone in Deutschland Vertrags frei. Im Applestore z.B. 629€, sehr fairer preis finde ich. Hole es mir auch die nächste Zeit dann.


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei Apple? Nja, Steve meinte bei den Q4 sie hätten noch 'einige Überraschungen für das laufende Kalenderjahr parat'.
> Könnte natürlich sein, dass das Air und 10.7 diese Überraschungen waren, aber weis mans...



Zumal denke Ich, dass Apple in den MacBook Pro's dann auch Flash Speicher einbauen wird.


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Welche Festplatten wären eigentlich angebracht für RAID0/1? Kann ich da auch einfach die Spinpoint oder Caviar Black nehmen, oder gibts welche, die im RAID stabiler laufen als diese?



Klar gibts welche, aber stabiler als stabil geht nicht, bei mir ist in meinem ganzen Leben noch keine Festplatte ausgefallen ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Oktober 2010)

Ach man ich durchwühl schon seit einer Ewigkeit das Internet nach einem vernünftigen "Zockersessel"... Wenn ich XBox daddel benutze ich immer so'n scheiß Klappstuhl das nervt... Aber entweder sind die Sessel zu klobig (muss ihn immer wieder an die Seite stellen), sehen unbequem aus, sind zu teuer oder sehen kacke aus . 

Mein momentaner Favorit http://www.roller.de/club-sessel-mezzo-grau-ecru/000255006202/ aber ich hät schon gerne Armlehnen...

Hab die Möbelhäuser hier in der Umgebung abgeklappert


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2010)

Hmm - ich sitz da normal aufm Sofa. Vielleicht waere so ein Sitzsack was? Da gibt es recht gemuetliche und guenstige Varianten...


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Oktober 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - ich sitz da normal aufm Sofa. Vielleicht waere so ein Sitzsack was? Da gibt es recht gemuetliche und guenstige Varianten...



Auf dem Sofa sitze ich wenn ich Fernsehe! Nur ist das zu weit weg für einige Spiele! Z.B. kann ich vom Sofa aus bei GTA IV keine SMS lesen... also hab ich mich immer mit nem Stuhl etwas näher davor gesetzt. 

An nen Sitzsack hab ich auch schon gedacht! Problem ist da sitze ich zu tief! Mein Fernseher steht ca. 80 cm über dem Boden...


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/zum-launch-von-radeon-hd-6850-6870




Relativ gleich ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2010)

Kleine Frage ab welchem Speed braucht man VDSL?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja was heißt ab welchem Speed braucht man es. Viel mehr wäre die Frage: Ab welcher zu erzielenden Bandbreite ADSL nicht mehr ausreichend wäre. VDSL gibt es afaik derzeit ab 50MBit.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2010)

ach so ok! danke  

wie es aussieht ist das Netbook abgeraucht... das heist das die SSD nun in meinen Pc Kommt!  (Need Speed!)


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ach so ok! danke
> 
> wie es aussieht ist das Netbook abgeraucht... das heist das die SSD nun in meinen Pc Kommt!  (Need Speed!)



Netbook und SSD ist sowieso ... total


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2010)

Tija Netbook Start ohne SSD 3 Minuten Netbook Start mit SSD 40SEC und bei einem gerät was ich sofort start bereit haben möchte....


----------



## Ogil (28. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Netbook startet in unter 1min - ohne SSD. Und da hab ich mich in der Zeit noch eingeloggt (mit Passworteingabe). Allerdings laeuft da auch kein Windows drauf 

Ansonsten geb ich Sora recht - bissl albern aus einem Geraet, dass nunmal nicht auf Performance ausgelegt ist, mit einer SSD extra-Leistung herauskitzeln zu wollen. Zumal die SSD fast in den Preisbereich des Netbooks selbst kommt.


----------



## Nebola (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte Sam die SSD geschenkt bekommen oder so


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Oktober 2010)

Genau Nebola.. und die SSD ist im Moment nur Provisorisch drin. ^^ Aber rennt wie die Sau! 

Falls wer Langweile hat oder guten 2,5 > 3,5 HDD Schienen oder[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial"] Einbaurahmen Kennt..... [/font]


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2010)

Meine neue Theorie der nächste Weltkrieg wird nicht mit Atomwaffen gekämpft, sondern mit dem Internet. Falls jemand Galileo gestern geschaut hat, ist das ziemlich interessant was man heute alles so anstellen kann. 

Denn Amerika hat in Afghanistan versagt , im Irak und sie sind ja strikt dagegen das in Iran Atomkraftwerke stehen. Ohne dort einmaschieren zu müssen, hat ein Hacker-Team wovon man stark ausgeht, dass es aus Amerika kommt ein Programm entwickelt indem ein Virus steckt, worin wiederum ein Virus steckt, das geht ungefähr 10 mal. Von daher ziemlich schwierig es zu beheben und nach zu verfolgen wo es her kam. Was man machen kann, Maschinen ausschalten, umstellen, Befehle geben usw.

Gab schonmal ein Fall glaub 2003 war es, dass in einem New Yorker Stadtteil der ganze Strom ausgeschalten worden ist. Bitte korrigiert mich, falls es ein anderes Jahr war oder eine andere Stadt (:

Finde es übertrieben, was man alles so anstellen kann heutzutage. Man brauch zum Beispiel nur in Holland die Wasserwerke ausschalten und schon strömt das Wasser ins Land ein und alle überschwemmen.


----------



## Nebola (28. Oktober 2010)

Arme Holländer


----------



## Kyragan (28. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Meine neue Theorie der nächste Weltkrieg wird nicht mit Atomwaffen gekämpft, sondern mit dem Internet. Falls jemand Galileo gestern geschaut hat, ist das ziemlich interessant was man heute alles so anstellen kann.
> 
> Denn Amerika hat in Afghanistan versagt , im Irak und sie sind ja strikt dagegen das in Iran Atomkraftwerke stehen. Ohne dort einmaschieren zu müssen, hat ein Hacker-Team wovon man stark ausgeht, dass es aus Amerika kommt ein Programm entwickelt indem ein Virus steckt, worin wiederum ein Virus steckt, das geht ungefähr 10 mal. Von daher ziemlich schwierig es zu beheben und nach zu verfolgen wo es her kam. Was man machen kann, Maschinen ausschalten, umstellen, Befehle geben usw.
> 
> ...



Das ist nichtmal Zukunftsmusik. De Kraftwerke im Iran und einige russische AKWs hatten vor einigen Wochen Fehlfunktionen. Ausgelöst durch einen Virus, der nur spezielle Siemens-Systeme angreift die in AKWs eingesetzt werden. Sowas kommt sicherlich nicht von privaten Hackern.


----------



## Nebola (28. Oktober 2010)

Alleine das Ding zu schreiben kann sich niemand privat leisten


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

'Und, was machst du so beruflich?'
'Ich schreibe Malware für AKWs, und du?'


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 'Und, was machst du so beruflich?'
> 'Ich schreibe Malware für AKWs, und du?'



'Und wo arbeitest du da?"
'Beim Mossad.'


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Gedanke ist schon son bisschen... beängstigend...


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber wohl nix weiter als Realität. Den Angriff gab es, auch wenn er fehlschlug. Alles andere ist natürlich reine Interpretation meinerseits, aber imo auch das einzig Schlüssige.


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wohne in so einem wenn-was-schief-geht-brutzel-ich-zu-erst-weg Gebiet in relativer Nähe zu einem Atomkraftwerkt. Im Falle einer Kernschmelze ist das einzige was mich retten kann die Windrichtung


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Also ich wohne in so einem wenn-was-schief-geht-brutzel-ich-zu-erst-weg Gebiet in relativer Nähe zu einem Atomkraftwerkt. Im Falle einer Kernschmelze ist das einzige was mich retten kann die Windrichtung



Bei mir genau das gleiche hab sogar, Tabletten (von der Gemeinde bekommen) die man bei einem Notfall nehmen sollte. Falls die Gift Wolke zu uns kommt.


----------



## Nebola (29. Oktober 2010)

Denk dran Neo. Die Rote für den Tod. Die Blaue für die Matrix. Oder anders rum ? Du wirst es schon erfahren.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bei mir genau das gleiche hab sogar, Tabletten (von der Gemeinde bekommen) die man bei einem Notfall nehmen sollte. Falls die Gift Wolke zu uns kommt.



Wenn das wirklich 'relativ in der Nähe' ist werden die dir kaum helfen wenn richtig was schiefgeht aufgrund von Terroristen/Cyberwar. Esseiden die halten eine Druckwelle auf. 

Bei uns ist allerdings auch eins in der Nähe... dieses schicke Teil hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ca. 50 Kilometer weg. Wir wären also wohl auch ein Onehit


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2010)

Und dank unser Bundesregierung das ganze für weitere 12 Jahre.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2010)

Yay! Schwarz/Gelb ftw!


----------



## Nebola (29. Oktober 2010)

Esp, da ist kein Bild :/


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh eins. Fix ur intarwebz.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2010)

Dann kannst ja den Wiki-Artikel dazu lesen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernkraftwerk_Gundremmingen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

ne wir würde die Explosion überleben aber die druck welle abkommen.... ich darf grausam sterben. 

war gerade im Media Doof und wollte erst 3er Kasperskye kaufen. Konnte aber nicht wieder stehen als ich GDATA 3er Litzen 25 Monate, also 2 Jahre  für nur 35€ gesehen habe.


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2010)

Schick... ich glaub dafür hab ich bei Kaspersky ca. 70 gezahlt. Aber naja, die Lizenz hält noch ne halbe Ewigkeit


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin überzeugter Kaspersky Anhänger  Genaue Gründe gibts nicht, ich war damit immer sehr zu frieden. 

Bei mir hieß es irgendwann mal Norton oder Kaspersky? 
Und Norton ist meiner Meinung nach das reinste Zeckenprogramm. Installiert sich gerne mal als ungewollte "Probeversion" im Hintergrund mit wenn man Software installiert, lässt sich danach nur schwer wieder loswerden... Puh hatte ich schon Stress mit diesem Scheißprogramm : /


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

Welches Teil würde ihr nehmen. 


http://www.stegcomputer.ch/shop.asp?prodid=730283

oder 

http://www.brack.ch/tabid/294/Default.aspx?ID=127009


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Von den ICY-Boxen hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört - aber Scythe ist ja auch nicht schlecht _


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

für ne SSD ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

jop für ne SSD.


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

Standard Blechteil reicht doch


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2010)

Paini, wer ist die auf deinem Avatar? ^^


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Hayley Williams - Sängerin von Paramore <3_


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, kenn ich nicht. Mal nachschauen ^^


----------



## Soramac (29. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn6-c223DUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ganz bekannt.


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

Deutsche dürfen das nicht gucken


----------



## Nebola (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe Schweizer auch nicht 


Aber ich kenn das Lied, ist echt gut.


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Wobei sie da wirklich nicht dolle ist...das geb ich , als ihr fester Freund (ja , das hätte ich gern) , zu.. 

Hier ist ein besseres Beispiel - oder 2 *g* : 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI0mwLaW1qc[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpuZkaSJ3Tc&feature=related[/youtube] - davon dann auch noch die anderen Teile - die an der Seite zu sehen sind..

live ist sie wirklich super! (konnte mich nur noch nicht selbst von überzeugen :-(....)

_


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

Unplugged is immer geil da kann man sogar Sportfreunde Stiller oder No Angels hören


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2010)

Najo, ist nicht so meine Richtung, hört sich aber gut an ^^


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> hört sich aber gut an ^^



_Das wollte ich hören _


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Heilige Scheiße da kennt jemand Hailey Williams nicht 
Airplanes ist einfach nur genial *_*

Es gibt verschiedene Versionen von dem Lied. Ich linke nochmal, weil der Link oben leider nicht geht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWwk35mxO_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist die Soloversion.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRY_4Pje5JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist die mit Eminem. 

Ich finde letztere besser, obwohl ich Eminem sonst absolut nicht mag (vielleicht noch mit Ausnahme von Not Afraid). Grund: es ist länger


----------



## Xerivor (29. Oktober 2010)

Narf habe vom letzen Linkin Park Konzert das komplette Konzert als Audio Files .. und ich wollt das auf die CD brennen die man bekommt nur die ist nur für 80min und das Konzert ist 90minuten lang... wenn ich es aber als Mp3 CD brenn kann es mein CD Player im Auto nicht lesen, hat da irgendwer nen Tipp was man da tuen könnt?


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das wollte ich hören _



Hehe ^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2010)

Kürzen oder 90 Min CDs kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/Platinum-CD-R-25er-Spindel-Speed/dp/B00009VF4Z


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Das neue LP Album ist schlecht : / ... Want Hybrid Theory/Meteora back.


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das ist die Soloversion.



_Hm?

Das ist ihr Part aus Airplanes mit Paramore-Songs vermischt - das ist doch nicht die Solo-Version davon? °_°_


----------



## Xerivor (29. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das neue LP Album ist schlecht : / ... Want Hybrid Theory/Meteora back.



Liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters  aufjedenfall war das jetzt das beste Konzert seit Jahren von ihnen... kleiner Tipp "A Thousand Suns" von vorne bis hinten durchhören an einem Stück erst dann merkt man was da für eine Arbeit dahinter steckt... 

Und ja werde mir wohl 90min Rohlinge kaufen müssen :-( Mp3 CD's laufen ja nicht ..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Auf Welchem Album ist das Lied? oder ist das nur eine Singel? NEEEEED!!!


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm?
> 
> Das ist ihr Part aus Airplanes mit Paramore-Songs vermischt - das ist doch nicht die Solo-Version davon? °_°_


Da hast du Recht. Falscher Link, sorry  Finde den richtigen grade irgendwie nicht...


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Nich schlimm , war nur verwundert - kenne eigentlich alles von ihr/ihnen *g*

Sam - das wird entweder auf B.o.B's Album drauf sein oder als Single zu kaufen sein..oder natürlich über Itunes.. :-)_


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Oder man converted es sich von Youtube. Ist sogar absolut legal.


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Wobei sich die Quali bzw. das Lied selbst irgendwie komisch anhört bei dem Link °_°_


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm das wirst du als Fan dann wohl besser hören  Ich höre sie zwar sehr gern, aber mein Musikgeschmack ist einfach extrem umfangreich...

Rise Against, Linkin Park, Nightwish, Billy Talent, Sum 41, 30 Seconds to Mars, Onkelz, Die toten Hosen, Broilers, Planlos, Massendefekt, Scala & Colacny Brothers, Rammstein... Mal so ein Querschnitt aus meinem Musikgeschmack. Da ist von moderner Klassik über Deutschpunk, von Nu Metal bis Punk bishin zu Hardcore und Metal alles dabei.

Aber ich hasse puren HipHop und die meiste mainstream Radiomusik... Death Metal und alles was übermäßig mit Geschrei zu tun hat kann ich auch nicht ab. Ich brauche Melodik und gute Songtexte damit mir ein Lied gefällt, dann ist es mir fast egal welcher Stilrichtung es angehört...

Btw (sorry hab Langeweile ), hat schonmal jemand ein geileres Intro gehört?! =>
[media]http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4604171/Rise_Against_Life_Less_Frightening[/media]
Rise Against <3


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Bis auf Broilers,Planlos,Massendefekt , Scala & Colacny Brothers kenn ich & höre ich alles auch gern - vor allem die "alten" Onkelz Lieder..vor allem : 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CEsFNWXLlas[/youtube]

aber vor allem mit dem letzten Satz hast du Recht ;-)

/Edit : Mit dem letzten nicht editierten Satz *g*
_


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

yeah Onkelz


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Lied von den Onkelz ist einfach nur geil. Das hab ich mittlerweile bestimmt 1000mal gehört :X


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Onkelz stehe ich mehr auf die "neueren" Lieder. Aber es darf gern auch böse sein. 

"Auf gute Freunde" ist so'n Lied das in meinem Freundeskreis auf keiner Party fehlt. Einfach nur super weil der Text genial ist. Narben... Mutier mit mir...Keine Zeit...Die Firma... es gibt so viel  Hab alle Alben - muss aber sagen, dass ich die "rechten" Lieder in der Playlist immer überspringe. Mit der Onkelzzeit von 1980-1985 habe ich nichts am Hut und ich finde auch in keiner Hinsicht gut, welche Einstellung sie damals hatten. Was mich zu ihnen gebracht hat ist, dass sie ihre Meinung geändert haben. 

Wenn du Scala nicht kennst => Das ist eine Chorgruppe die bekannte moderne Lieder klassisch interpretiert. Hörprobe: Rammstein - Engel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6A2FafOcPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stört das Gelinke eigentlich jemanden? Sonst lass ich's  Wie gesagt - Langeweile


----------



## Shefanix (29. Oktober 2010)

Direkt rechts waren sie nie wirklich. Sie hatte leichte Ambitionen, weshalb sie auch Oi!-Punk gemacht haben, das wars aber schon :X


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2010)

Onkelz mag ich nicht mehr :<

Massendefekt ist genial, guter (Punk)Rock.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmayjCeO_98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xerivor (29. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hm das wirst du als Fan dann wohl besser hören  Ich höre sie zwar sehr gern, aber mein Musikgeschmack ist einfach extrem umfangreich...
> 
> Rise Against, Linkin Park, Nightwish, Billy Talent, Sum 41, 30 Seconds to Mars, Onkelz, Die toten Hosen, Broilers, Planlos, Massendefekt, Scala & Colacny Brothers, Rammstein... Mal so ein Querschnitt aus meinem Musikgeschmack. Da ist von moderner Klassik über Deutschpunk, von Nu Metal bis Punk bishin zu Hardcore und Metal alles dabei.
> 
> ...



Rise Against höre ich auch hab alle Alben + zig Bootlegs usw usw  

Naja das neue Linkin Park Album kann ja nicht wirklich Radiomusik nennen dafür ist es zu komplex besonders da es ein Konzept Album ist und keine reine Ansammlung von Tracks wie Meteora Hybrid Theory und MtM.. aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden  gibt ja auch Leute die gerne Volksmusik hören habe ich mal gehört 

Ich weiß nicht ob du dir das Album komplett angehört hast aber Wretches & Kings ist ganz gut könnte dir evtl gefallen... Blackout ist denke ich wiederrum zu abgespaced und Burning in the skies zu elektronisch


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Ah...die , die auch Hungriges Herz & Schrei nach Liebe gecovert haben? Dann sind sie mir bekannt :>_


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu5mSUQdrwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn wir schon bei Deutschpunk sind... Ich liebe Planlos^^ Aber ich hasse Menschen die Emo = Punk setzen... Es darf auch traurige deutsche Lieder geben ohne dass es gleich was mit seelischen Problemen zu tun hat^^


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ah...die , die auch Hungriges Herz & Schrei nach Liebe gecovert haben? Dann sind sie mir bekannt :>_


Ganz genau die. Ein Kompliment von Sportfreunde Stiller haben sie auch gemacht. Das sind so die bekanntesten Werke.


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

ach ich hör viel Deutsches

Ärzte , Hosen , Udo, Herbert etc. muss bloss gut sein


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ganz genau die. Ein Kompliment von Sportfreunde Stiller haben sie auch gemacht. Das sind so die bekanntesten Werke.



_Alles klar ;-)

Ich höre sogesehen eigentlich alles..es muss mir halt einfach nur gefallen :>
_


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Doppelpost inc.

Jemand ne Empfehlung für Horrofilme/Komödien? Hab in letzter Zeit den überblick verloren - seid aber gewarnt , ich kenne viel *g*

Bei Horror auch gern in die Splatterrichtung..danke <3_


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

hmm nee momentan nich viel in der richtung geguckt 

Komödie nur Grown Ups gesehen aber irgendwie sehr flach entweder durch die Übersetzung oder is halt flach

hab gestern mal Valhalla Rising geschaut eigenartig der Film aber gut

so Horror/Splatter zieh ich nur wennn nix besseres mehr da ist

den neuen Freddy Krueger fand ich auch nich so pralle


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

The Hills Have Eyes läuft grad auf RTLII  Wehe einer spoilert


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Spoiler? Okay warte... : 

Ne..spaß 

Hm..Krüger - langweilig (nicht mehr das was es mal war)

Hills kenn ich alle Teile auswendig :<

Grown Ups habsch auch schon geschaut :/_


----------



## Nebola (29. Oktober 2010)

++ Spoiler ++






Der Hund überlebt soweit ich weis.

Wer hätts gedacht. Oder war das im 2. Teil ?


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

Cop Out schon gesehen ?

leider noch keine Zeit bzw. Stimmung gehabt , gammelt schon 1-2 monate auf meiner Platte


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2010)

_Noch nicht gesehen , sagt mir aber auch nicht so zu.. :<

Es gibt schon kranke Filme..wer mal nen Blick riskieren will -> The Human Centipede zB..(der Film an sich nicht so - sondern eher die Idee)_


----------



## Soramac (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch immer noch am besten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCHJd5cTPjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(:


----------



## Nebola (30. Oktober 2010)

No Wai!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhsvPGucaBY


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

_



			The Human Centipede zB..(der Film an sich nicht so - sondern eher die Idee)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


mal angucken

is ja auch das geile an Valhalla Rising 
_


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2010)

_Wirklich nix für Schwachen nerven - der Film (bzw. die Darstellung geht) - die Idee ist aber mehr als krank _


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

hattest letztens eigentlich Mystic River geguckt ?

n schöner Clint Eastwood in Regie und Produktion mit Sean Penn , Kevin Bacon , Laurence Fishburne , Tim robbins


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2010)

Guck Ich mir lieber SAW 3D hier an (:

Ungeschnitten!

Das toppt eh keiner 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBidX4brmR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

du bist doch betrunken


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hattest letztens eigentlich Mystic River geguckt ?
> 
> n schöner Clint Eastwood in Regie und Produktion mit Sean Penn , Kevin Bacon , Laurence Fishburne , Tim robbins



_Mach ich morgen - ist schon vorgemerkt :-)
_


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

guck grad ZDF Miami Vice 

dat warn noch Zeiten


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt's alle so gut.

Ich sitz hier mit Magenkrämpfen ,weil Ich mich mit nem Mädchen treffe, weil Ich Idiot ja gesagt habe und muss dann English reden. Das kann ja was werden. Und jetzt sagt nicht das Ihr alles hier so Helden seid und locker mit Frauen umgehen könnt, glaub da gibt's noch so einige hier und dann noch eine Fremdsprache sprechen müssen. 

Scheiß rumgestammel wird das (:


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

oh ja sprechen schreiben is fies  

lesen und verstehen nich wirklich schwer 

ach kriegst schon hin , locker bleiben


----------



## Shefanix (30. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr habt's alle so gut.
> 
> Ich sitz hier mit Magenkrämpfen ,weil Ich mich mit nem Mädchen treffe, weil Ich Idiot ja gesagt habe und muss dann English reden. Das kann ja was werden. Und jetzt sagt nicht das Ihr alles hier so Helden seid und locker mit Frauen umgehen könnt, glaub da gibt's noch so einige hier und dann noch eine Fremdsprache sprechen müssen.
> 
> Scheiß rumgestammel wird das (:



Hehe. 2. Muttersprache Englisch ftw, wär also kein Problem für mich mit der in Englisch zu unterhalten. Und wenn man zu einem Mädel "ja" sagt, von dem man überhaupt nicht will, ist das irgendwie sehr unsinnig, oder nicht? 
Ich hatte das letzte Mal aber keine Probleme damit, bzw. hab es im Moment grade auch nicht ;D


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

Grad Oldscool -> Coloured Vision - Violet Rain


----------



## Soramac (30. Oktober 2010)

War garnicht so schlecht muss Ich sagen. Nervosität war gleich weg und konnte mich problemlos unterhalten, auch nur weil Sie so gut aussah. Aber sie ist britisch und Ich deutsch. Eigentlich die totale  Todeskombi (: Aber sie sagt sie mag mich. Hihi

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## muehe (30. Oktober 2010)

jeah die waffe [Lutscher] 

viel Glück


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Oktober 2010)

moin 

grade ma aus spaß mal amazon gegangen wegen cod bo und der hammer für die 
pegi version aus österreich http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
für nen pc game 83€ wtf (+5€ vbestellung wegen ab 18)sind schon in den 83 € inbegriffen


----------



## Nebola (30. Oktober 2010)

Bestells hier.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann würde ich es aber in der Schweiz bestellen 75SFR = 54&#8364; mit dem Porto kommt man dann sicher auf 60&#8364; 

Falls wer Interesse hat der beste Schweizer Game Shop ist http://wog.ch/index....ty-Black-Ops-CH

EDIT: Ups gerade gelesen das wog nur die Schweiz und Lichtenstein beliefert


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Oktober 2010)

thx für antwort nur ne frage geht auch über elv ??
das aus der schweitz geht nicht die liefern nur lichtenstein und schweitz -.-


----------



## Erz1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr habt's alle so gut.
> 
> Ich sitz hier mit Magenkrämpfen ,weil Ich mich mit nem Mädchen treffe, weil Ich Idiot ja gesagt habe und muss dann English reden. Das kann ja was werden. Und jetzt sagt nicht das Ihr alles hier so Helden seid und locker mit Frauen umgehen könnt, glaub da gibt's noch so einige hier und dann noch eine Fremdsprache sprechen müssen.
> 
> Scheiß rumgestammel wird das (:



Jo, und meine Bekanntschaft sieht man nach 3 Monaten wieder und ich bin so fertig.  - Noch um 5 Uhr morgens alles aufgeräumt. 
Aber ich hab jetzt erstmal was zu tun bis Black Ops -->Risen, Oblivion und Arcödia.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

Weiß irgendwer ZUFÄLLIGER weise irgendwas über Kabelarbeiten in W'Tal?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Oktober 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab jetzt erstmal was zu tun bis Black Ops -->Risen, Oblivion und Arcödia.



Das ja masochistisch!


----------



## Knallfix (30. Oktober 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> moin
> 
> grade ma aus spaß mal amazon gegangen wegen cod bo und der hammer für die
> pegi version aus österreich http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> für nen pc game 83&#8364; wtf (+5&#8364; vbestellung wegen ab 18)sind schon in den 83 &#8364; inbegriffen



55&#8364; - Versand durch Amazon.de - steht da.
Marketplace Angebote liegen allerdings deutlich drüber.

Immer gut:
http://www.okaysoft.de/ 

Knall


----------



## Erz1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das ja masochistisch!



Wobei ich eh nur mehr oder weniger Risen spielen werde und nur für ein bissel Abwechslung. ^^
wuuuuah. ich könnt mich köpfen -.-"


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2010)

Vergiss Risen, ist totaler Crap! Wurde nach 5 mal durchspielen schon langweilig...


----------



## Kyragan (30. Oktober 2010)

Risen hab ich im ersten Durchgang im 2.Kapitel gelöscht. Grausam das Spiel. Unlogisch, hässliche Animationen, Story quasi 0.


----------



## Shefanix (30. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr 200€ zur Verfügung für eine Grafikkarte hättet, welche würdet ihr nehmen? Ich denk grade daran, mir die MSI NGTX460 HAWK zu kaufen :X


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2010)

_Die hätte ich jetzt vorgeschlagen :>_


----------



## Shefanix (30. Oktober 2010)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Soramac (31. Oktober 2010)

Hätte die Zotac vorgeschlagen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2010)

Und Sora wie war dein Date?


----------



## Soramac (31. Oktober 2010)

Gut 

Wenigstens nicht so verkniffen wie die Deutschen ;D


----------



## Nebola (31. Oktober 2010)

Weil du ja auch keiner bist, nee


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Wenigstens nicht so verkniffen wie die Deutschen ;D



Dafür scheint es da gewaltig an anderem zu fehlen. Erst gestern hab ich mich wieder mit jemanden unterhalten, der war ein halbes Jahr da drüben. Jetzt ist er geflüchtet, weil er die Dummheit der Leute nicht mehr ertragen konnte.


----------



## EspCap (31. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er geflüchtet, weil er die Dummheit der Leute nicht mehr ertragen konnte.



Als ob das hier so viel besser wäre...


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich könnte würde ich glaub ich sofort auswandern, wenn ich wenigstens einen/eine hätte den/die ich kenne. Nicht nach Amerika, aber irgendwohin wo die Leute nicht so verbissen, hektisch und reserviert sind.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Als ob das hier so viel besser wäre...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann es selbst nicht beurteilen, weil ich keinen Vergleich habe. Aber alle, die ich kenne und welche dort über einen längeren Zeitraum waren, auch wenn es deren jetzt nur drei sind, meinten, dass die Leute in vielerlei Hinsicht schon arg minderbemittelt sind.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn ich könnte würde ich glaub ich sofort auswandern, wenn ich wenigstens einen/eine hätte den/die ich kenne. Nicht nach Amerika, aber irgendwohin wo die Leute nicht so verbissen, hektisch und reserviert sind.



Ich würde höchstens des Wetters wegen auswandern. Das kotzt mich hier am meisten an. Mehr Sonne und ein Meer vor der Haustür wäre da schon deutlich angenehmer. Was für mich garnicht ginge, wären Asiaten.
Mit denen käme ich garnicht klar. Wenn, dann würde ich wo hingehen, wo die Leute uns ähnlicher sind. Australien wäre da eine Adresse.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2010)

Australien wär ich auch dabei. Am liebsten wär mir ja eher was südamerikanisches, karibisches oder mediterranes. Ich mag dieses in-den-Tag-hineinleben.


----------



## EspCap (31. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Australien wär ich auch dabei. Am liebsten wär mir ja eher was südamerikanisches, karibisches oder mediterranes. Ich mag dieses in-den-Tag-hineinleben.



Jupp, dito. Ich hab mir bei Lost auch schon mal gedacht 'Ohne das ganze Psycho-Zeug wäre das doch gar nicht so übel auf der Insel'


----------



## Independent (31. Oktober 2010)

Och, mir würde schon Prypjat reichen:>


----------



## Shefanix (31. Oktober 2010)

Klos, warum würdest du denn nicht mit Asiaten klarkommen? Das sind doch tolle Menschen. Mein erstes Ziel wäre irgendwas in Richtung Japan/Korea. :X


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mich in ner finnischen Sauna (in Finnland^^) heimisch fühlen^^


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Korea? Vielleicht auch gleich noch Nordkorea? Was ist so erstebenswertes daran, in einem Staat voller Vollpsychopathen zu leben? Ich bin doch froh, dass ich hier inzwischen ein halbwegs normales Leben führen kann und nichts mehr von damals, als hier die Kacke am dampfen war, mitbekommen habe. Was in aller Welt sollte mich also dazu bewegen, in einen Staat zu gehen, wo Menschenrechte nichts weiter als ein Traum sind?

Gut, für Japan gilt das natürlich nicht. Aber die sind mir auch zu strange. Viel zu pflichtbewusst. Das reicht ja hier schon. Da gehe ich doch eher in ein Land, wo es etwas chilliger wird und nicht noch derber.
Ich hab ein halbes Jahr mit ausschließlich Japanern in einem Büro gesessen. Das ist echt nicht meine Welt. Die haben da drin ja gewohnt.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2010)

Japan ist einerseits ziemlich cool, andererseits wärs mir auch viel zu hektisch. Da find ich die Aussies oder viele südamerikanische Staaten viel besser. Ist einfach relaxter.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. Oktober 2010)

Als ich klein war fand ich Amerika ganz toll, inzwischen rangiert es auf meiner Liste der Länder in denen ich gerne Leben würde ziemlich weit unten. Klos nannte ja schon einige Gründe...

Japan, fand ich Studium ganz toll. Anime, Mangas, die ganzen Filme. Ich hab mich dann mit der Kultur und den Leuten beschäftigt. Hab auch mal ein Jahr in einer Firma zusammen mit Japanern gearbeitet und hab einen japnischen Sprachkurs besucht. Ich find das Land und die Leute immer noch toll und faszinierend, aber ich könnte da nicht Leben ich würde mit der Mentalität auf Dauer nicht klarkommen^^

Zur Zeit würde es mich am meisten nach Neuseeland ziehen, Australien wäre auch toll aber da ist mir das Klima zu warm


----------



## Soramac (31. Oktober 2010)

Klos will auch nur nach Australien wegen den größten Spinnen dort. Ist für mich nichts.. wenn man sich da so Bilder anschaut wie rießig die sind die Viecher .. ne, danke.

Was für mich eventuell noch in Frage käme ist Kanada.. , aber ja die Leute sind hier ziemlich. Da hat Gott vor Feierabend noch eine Nachtschicht eingelegt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2010)

Und In Amerika gibt es keine Spinnen?  bei dir Krabbelt wohl mehr ein Alligator ins Zimmer.


----------



## Soramac (31. Oktober 2010)

Klar, gibts hier welche. Würde z.B. net mal hier so ein Art ''Wald'' reinlatschen, weil Ich nicht wüsste was es da noch für unerforschte Tiere rummachen. Deutschland Nadelwald usw. kein Problem. Aber hier  und erst Australien ne danke, schau dir mal an was das für Oschis sind.


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2010)

In der USA gibt es sogar ein besonders heftiges Teil:

http://en.wikipedia...._recluse_spider

Die großen Spinnen sind im übrigen die harmlosen. 

Und das können die Folgen eienr Recluse sein:

http://upload.wikime...dekubitus01.jpg

In Australien gibt es auch heftige Spinnen. Du kannst mir also glauben, dass diese Tiere das letzte sind, was mich da hinführen würde. Ich steh auf große Vogelspinnen. Die sind vergleichsweise harmlos.
Und die schönsten kommen da aus Thailand. Aber Thailand wiederum käme von den Menschen her nicht in Frage.

Australien eigentlich deswegen, weil jeder, der bisher dort war, von den Menschen begeistert war. Weil das Wetter super ist, es geile Strände gibt und ich es mir geil vorstelle, in einer Stadt wie z.b. Sydney zu leben.
Die giftigen Tiere in Australien sind hingegen ein ganz klarer Nachteil. Wer hat schon Bock, mit einer Würfelqualle oder einem Inland-Taipan Bekanntschaft zu machen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia...._recluse_spider


So eine lege ich Jetzt Sora aufs Kopf Kissen wenn er schläft


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2010)

Wenn du das machen wuerdest, wuerde Ich einfach umfallen. Vielleicht kann Ich damit eine Todstellung erzeugen, aber bei sowas.. ne, waere ein Alptraum.

Das gute iPad, warte immer noch auf das Update, ist bestimmt der letzte Tag vom November :>

http://www.macwelt.de/artikel/_News/374027/unternehmen_vom_ipad_begeistert/1


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Jopp, will auch 4.2


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2010)

Du hast ein iPad?


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Naw, schön wärs :/ 

4.2 kommt aber ja zeitgleich fürs Fon und bringt auch da ein paar nette Features


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2010)

Wann denkste wann es kommt. Wie man Apple kennt, eigentlich recht zügig.


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Sicher nicht ganz am Ende... ich denke in 1-2 Wochen haben wir das


----------



## Soramac (1. November 2010)

Och manno 

http://www.chip.de/news/Der-perfekte-Overclocking-PC-Das-brauchen-Sie_45403289.html

Chip sind auch so Helden, darf auch zur GTX470 greifen...


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Chip ist auch so ziemlich die lausigste deutsche IT-Seite mit eigenem Printmagazin... die werden immer grottiger.


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Wieso gibts eigentlich soviele Verschiedene RAM-Module...ich seh da nichmehr durch -.-*

Jemand nen Link zu 4GB DDR3 für´s Asrock 870 Extreme3 Board? _


----------



## abe15 (1. November 2010)

Also ich hab mir das 870 Extreme 3 wie schon gesagt grade bestellt und auf meins kommt das 4GB Kit von G-Skill 1600 7-8-7.

Hier zu finden: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38090&agid=1193

Aber bitte nicht auf mich hören, ich bin kein Profi  Ich kann nur eine Richtung angeben in die ich selbst tendiere!


----------



## Independent (1. November 2010)

Da kannst du alles nehmen wo DDR3 draufsteht...


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2010)

Nicht zwingend. G.Skill RipJaws mucken mit AMD-Chipsätzen oft rum und PC3-8500er RAM würd ich auch nicht verbauen. 

Meine Favoriten sind derzeit G.Skill ECOs (ab 1333MHz, ist eigentlich Wurscht) und für höhere Preisbereiche Crucial Ballistix Tracer und Corsair Dominator (nicht die GT, die brauchst nur bei krassem OC, kann man eh kaum nutzen). Im Budget-Bereich Crucial Value, Kingston Value oder Mushkin Silverline Stiletto.


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=G.Skill+ECO&in=

Welche? ;-)_


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2010)

Völlig egal eigentlich. Wenn du gern 1600er mit niedrigen Latenzen haben willst nimm halt PC3-12800 CL7, aber den Unterschied zu 1333er CL9 wirst du eh kaum spüren. Die 1600er CL7 sind preislich sehr attraktiv. Würde dann wohl die nehmen. Die anderen sind kaum billiger und "schlechter".
RAM ist derzeit sowieso sehr günstig.


----------



## muehe (1. November 2010)

die oberen gleich


----------



## Erz1 (1. November 2010)

Fazit nach 11 Stunden Risen ; Wölfe und Gnome sind besch*ssen


----------



## Kyragan (1. November 2010)

Wie hälst du es so lange mit diesem Drecksspiel aus?


----------



## Erz1 (1. November 2010)

Ich habe masochistische Züge.


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Gibts eigentlich gerade irgendein halbwegs aktuelles Weltraumspiel (Simulation, Action) im Stil von Freelancer (uralt, aber absolut göttlich damals)?


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das mein Budget nicht ausreicht -.-_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc2ZsYrRktE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 der Launch Trailer sieht wieder mal nach einem Guten Hollywood Game aus, Hoffe sie Schafen auch ne gute Story reinzupacken die fast so gut ist wie cod4 oder besser.


----------



## muehe (1. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das mein Budget nicht ausreicht -.-_



wieso was hast vor ?


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Hauptsache der Multiplayer wird besser , was er aber aufjeden Fall wird :-)

_


muehe schrieb:


> wieso was hast vor ?



_Spiele-PC+Monitor+Maus+Tastatur+Kopfhörer+Windows 7

:-)_


----------



## Shefanix (1. November 2010)

Man könnte denken, dass du schwanger bist - so oft wie du was anderes willst


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Naja..für Kamera reicht´s nicht wirklich und das wäre die nächste Anschaffung gewesen - also tausch ich das jetzt einfach :-)_


----------



## muehe (1. November 2010)

ValueRam reicht auch http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a338245.html oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a570843.html


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Naja gut..das is weniger das Problem - eher das gesamte Budget und das was da rein soll ;-)

Mal schauen wie ich das hinkrieg.. _


----------



## muehe (1. November 2010)

asö


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Aber danke :>_


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Ok, wir dürften iOS 4.2 wohl noch diese Woche oder zumindest in sehr naher Zukunft bekommen.... der GM ist gerade im Devcenter aufgetaucht.


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2010)

Yaay!

Dann wird endlich mein iPad wieder oder noch interessanter (:


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2010)

Da Ich ja irgendwie noch Spanish lerne in der Schule, weil so viele Mexikaner da sind habe Ich mal ein Deutsch-English-Spanisch Satz entworfen.

Es ist very importante (:


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Allein schon "The biggest game of 2010" > zack weg mit dem Müll


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Ich freu mich drauf ;-)

Hoffentlich hab ich den Rechner bis dahin..

Bin immernoch nicht weiter mit der Zusammenstellung :<
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2010)

Was brauchst du denn noch, oder wo kommst du net weiter?


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Das Problem ist eher das Budget - will eigentlich nicht an der Hardware sparen 

Hab 900€ zu verfügung - brauch dafür aber : 

Monitor,Tastatur,Maus,Kopfhörer,Windows 7 und dann den PC 

Mit den Teilen bzw. dem zusammenstellen kenn ich mich ja aus - weiss nur nicht wo ich sparen soll _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2010)

Hm...  Könntest du denn nicht deine Elter Fragen, ob sie dir bisschen Geld leihen? ich weis das macht man ungerne.... ^^ 

oder sonst halt bis nach Weihnachten warten.  ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Da wirds warscheinlich drauf hinaus laufen :<

Naja..mal schauen :-)_


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2010)

Würde den PC kaufen und dann bei den anderen Stellen irgendwo improvisieren.

''Alten'' Bildschirm hat man meist immer irgendwo noch rumstehen, Kopfhörer kann man sich dann immer noch kaufen, eventuell noch eine gescheite Maus und eine 0815 Tastatur.


----------



## Nebola (2. November 2010)

Maus etc haben wir schon ganz gut angepasst, für 34&#8364; ne Logitech G500 und für um die 30 ne Sidewinder X4, finde ich für den Preis vollkommen In Ordnung.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Das Hauptproblem ist der Bildschirm - da hab ich leider wirklich keinenen mehr _


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2010)

Ja, dann weiß Ich jetzt auch nicht (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2010)

würde dir ja anbieten meine alte G5 ne 0815 Tastatur von Dell, und meine 22 Zoller auszuleihen, bist du Geld für was rechtest hast.... wohnst ja leider nicht um die ecke.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Das stimmt :<

Aber trotzdem danke ;-)

Ich werd nachher einfach Mutti mal fragen ob ich mein Weihnachts"geschenk" früher haben kann *g* _


----------



## Soramac (2. November 2010)

iPad tuts auch, virtuelle Tastatur, Mikrofon, Lautsprecher, Display, Rechner und yoa... ;D
just kidding


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das Hauptproblem ist der Bildschirm - da hab ich leider wirklich keinenen mehr _



Kann dir meinen 19 Zoll Medion für 20 Euro verkaufen xD


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Da komm ich drauf zurück wenn Mutti mir nichts geben kann ;-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (2. November 2010)

Ich hab noch nen 15" Röhre im Keller kannste haben musste dir nur abholen . War bislang zu faul den zum Abfallhof zu bringen .

Haste nicht nen vernünftigen Fernseher?


----------



## Nebola (2. November 2010)

Also ich würde ja gerade am Monitor nicht sparen. Dann kann ich dir auch meine G5 verkaufen fürn 10er, nimmste ne billigere Tastatur und Kopfhörer musste halt gucken.

Aber Monitor ist schon ähnlich wichtig wie der PC selber. Schließlich guckst du "permanent" beim spielen darauf und ja wollte ich net son wackeligen Plastik Crap mit 20 Lichtern haben, nur weil er günstig ist ^^.


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Wenn man einen Monitor will der nicht aus Plastik ist kann man eigentlich fast nur zu einen ACD greifen  
Aber stimmt schon, lieber an der Maus/Tastatur sparen.


----------



## Nebola (2. November 2010)

Naw, ich meine halt so wackeligen Monitor. Wo z.B. überall gespart wurde, gibts genug von, da ist der Fuß so kacke und schlecht verarbeitet, das bei ner kleinen Vibration, schon alles wackelt, und ich denke mal, man kommt hin und wieder mal an den Tisch oder so.


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2010)

Viele Leute machen leider den Fehler am Monitor zu sparen. Ich habs auch schon getan und es bitter bereut. Dir nützt die dickste Hardware mit der fettesten Grafikkarte nix, wenn der Monitor die Farben nicht richtig darstellen kann.


----------



## muehe (2. November 2010)

yeah zieh mir grad Rambo.First.Blood.1982.Blu-ray.unt.1080p


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Steht garantiert genau so auf dem Blu-ray Cover, oder?


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Morgen weiss ich mehr - da kann ich das Budget vllt ein wenig nach oben schrauben..

Das Problem ist ja : 

Der PC ist ein muss - und an Teilen will ich nicht sparen.

Maus könnte erstmal ne MX518 reichen - wieder ein wenig der G500 über gespart.

Tastatur irgendwas "billiges".

Windows 7 muss aber sein - mein "altes" Vista ist schon auf nem anderen PC (den mein Vater hat) in benutzung.

Und der Monitor ist sowieso nen muss - da hab ich keinen hier _


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2010)

Oo...Monitor wird bestimmt bitter, nachdem du jetzt durch ein IPS-Panel verwöhnt bist. Von IPS wieder auf TN-Panel runter, ist ungefähr so, wie wenn du auf nen Plasma die ganze Zeit Full-HD Material genossen hast und jetzt wieder auf analog und Röhre abgefallen bist. 

Das dumme ist nur, ein S-IPS Panel mit 24" fängt so bei 600 Euro an.


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2010)

_Jo schon , da ich jetzt aber die ganze Zeit vo dem Lappy hier sitze hab ich mich schon langsam wieder dran gewöhnt _


----------



## muehe (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Steht garantiert genau so auf dem Blu-ray Cover, oder?



Rambo 1 halt http://www.amazon.de...88724053&sr=8-2

mal sehen wie das "aufpolieren" auf 1080p gelungen ist , bei Alien ist es schon gut sichtbar


----------



## Shefanix (2. November 2010)

Wurd eigentlich ganz gut "aufpoliert". Zumindest fand ich, dass es einiges besser aussah, als das "Original" von früher


----------



## muehe (2. November 2010)

bei Predator wars nich so pralle


----------



## Shefanix (2. November 2010)

Den hab ich nur in der alten Version gesehen :>


----------



## muehe (2. November 2010)

letztens vom Kumpel auch mal sone DVD geholt von http://www.burosch.de/ und mal alle Quellen eingestellt manche Farben Farben bzw. Abstufungen waren nich grade perfekt

bei dem Bild speziell Grün aber auch rot blau die mitlleren Felder unten waren 3-4 wie eine Farbe


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Irgendwie ist das ziemlich epic. Schade dass es sicher bald gefixt wird:


http://www.fscklog.c...eutschland.html



> [font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, sans-serif"]Verhemente Hausverwischer sollten damit rechnen, zumindest auf iPhone als auch iPad in kompletter Vollständigkeit erkenntlich zu sein.[/font]







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2010)

Omg ich hab mir so den Arsch abgelacht xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAbwQY3p0yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## muehe (3. November 2010)

argh brauch n neues Netzteil , das Alte wird zu laut 

bei dem Cougar SE 400 gefällt mir die lastgesteuerte Lüftersteuerung nich so 

irgendwie sinnfrei wenn es trotz beispielsweise 80% Last noch kühl genug ist warum dann hochdrehen


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Dann kauf mir das , dann hab ich ne Sorge weniger  _


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



löööl

Knock Knock 
Who's there
ZERGRUUUUSH!


----------



## muehe (3. November 2010)

hmm nee 

ich pflanz in das Alte spassenhalber nochmal n 800er oder 1200er S-Flex , liegen noch rum

ansonsten evtl. Modu82+ 425W , LibertyEco 400W oder vielleicht auch n Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 wobei das bissl OP wäre


----------



## Soramac (3. November 2010)

Finds immer lustig, wie Ich in der letzten Stunde im PC Raum , sitze etwas hinten, mir so Cheetos reinschmatzen kann (:

Kauf mir die immer am Automat in der 5Minuten Pause und dann yoa, ziemlich gechillt bei dem Lehrer. Neuer halt ...


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2010)

Servus,

ein Kollege von mir hat einen Intel Q9550 und eine HD 4870 verbaut und meint das seine Grafikkarte für manche Spiele nicht mehr ganz ausreicht... was wäre eurer Meinung nach das sinnvollste Grafikkarten upgrade?


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2010)

_Je nach Budget : GTX460/70 - 6870 oder 5870/GTX480_


----------



## muehe (3. November 2010)

Auflösung ? Budget ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. November 2010)

bäm mein call of duty at version fliegt am montag bei mir nach hause wuhu


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Auflösung ? Budget ?



Die Auflösung wäre 1680x1050 das Budget wäre 200-300€ sagt ihr mir ob da ein "Upgrade" sinnvoll wäre


----------



## muehe (3. November 2010)

würd noch 4 Wochen 

CPU ist sehr gut , dann nochmal nachfragen nach ner HD 6870

Netzteil ausreichend Power ? aber wenn die 4870 geht dann passts sicher auch mit der 6870


----------



## Xerivor (3. November 2010)

Wie groß wäre der Leistungszuwachs denn ca.?

Leite den Rest mal weiter..

Edit: Was ist denn die beste 6870, Sapphire usw? :>


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2010)

Von 4870 auf 6870? 30-40% denk ich mal, grob über den Daumen.


----------



## Ennia (4. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Finds immer lustig, wie Ich in der letzten Stunde im PC Raum , sitze etwas hinten, mir so Cheetos reinschmatzen kann (:
> 
> Kauf mir die immer am Automat in der 5Minuten Pause und dann yoa, ziemlich gechillt bei dem Lehrer. Neuer halt ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...fällt mir zum Thema Cheetos ein ^^


----------



## Sunyo (4. November 2010)

Mhmmmm lecker =/


----------



## Kaldreth (4. November 2010)

Hm bin grad am überlegen ob ich eventuell doch wieder mit WoW anfange. Hat jemand ne Rolle der Auferstehung für mich?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

Die beste nachricht des Tages! 

In wog eingeloggt cod Status geschaut "Wird zum Versand Vorbereitet" *g* wenn das heute noch weg geht, ist mein Black ops morgen da.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Du Arsch :<

Will auch! _


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Weiß jemand wie stark der Lüfter einer HD 5850 unter Volllast aufdreht, kann grad nicht testen und muß wissen ^^

Was mich wundert ist da die Graka im Idle 45 Grad warm wird, im Internet steht aber überall 30-40 Grad.

In Test steht nun 45 Grad im Idle und 80+ im Furmark, was ist nun richtig?

Was COD angeht, habs heute beim Kollegen auf Playstation gespielt, ist ganz nett, kenns zwar nicht so richtig, aber der Megakracher isses nicht ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2010)

Irgendwie war ich noch nie so der COD-Fan... und so unglaublich toll sieht Black Ops auch nicht aus imho.

Dragon Age II könnte ganz interessant werden, aber das kommt ja auch erst im März raus.
Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch Fallout: New Vegas gespielt? Fallout 3 war nicht so mein Fall, aber New Vegas sieht irgendwie schon interessant aus...


----------



## Kaldreth (4. November 2010)

Jap bin gerade dabei New Vegas zu zocken! Tolles Spiel aber wenn Fallout 3 nichts für dich war ist New Vegas auch nichts für dich! Denn eigentlich unterscheiden die beiden Spiele sich nicht sehr von einander! Klar andere Story, bisschen bessere Grafik (aber auch lange nicht gut!) und paar Änderungen aber das Spielsystem etc. ist das Gleiche!

Black Ops werd ich mir zunächst auch nicht holen! Erstmal ein paar Tests abwarten! Vor allem will ich wissen wie der MP so ist! Der SP wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich kurz wie die anderen Teile und dafür geb ich keine 50 Schleifen aus!

Keiner der mir so eine Rolle schicken kann? Spielt keiner hier WoW? Vielleicht sollte ich es auch lassen!


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Soweit ich weiss spielt Shefa noch? Und Falathrim (laut einem Post im WoW-Forum) auch noch - also am besten per PM bei den beiden melden :>_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Du Arsch :<
> 
> Will auch! _


Besorg dir erst mal Pc.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Boah..na warte.. 

Mal schauen..spätestens am WE kann ich mal meinen Vater fragen..der hat ja meinen alten Spiele-PC (E8400,4GB DDR2,ASUS P5Q Pro,4870,BeQuiet 550W) und benutzt den so gut wie garnicht..wenn ich da das Netzteil,Laufwerk,HDD usw. übernehme könnte das schon passen mit dem neuen..aber dann hat er keinen mehr..grrrr _


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2010)

Die Rolle kann man nur schicken wenn der Acc noch bezahlt ist, oder?


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Soweit ich weiss ja - sonst hätt ich mich ja selbst angeboten :-)_


----------



## Xerivor (4. November 2010)

Die Rolle kann auch nur auf Accounts gewirkt werden die kein BC und Wotlk haben... :> bzw so war das immer


----------



## Kaldreth (4. November 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Die Rolle kann auch nur auf Accounts gewirkt werden die kein BC und Wotlk haben... :> bzw so war das immer



Ach echt? Hm ja dann hat es sich eh erledigt! Denn Wotlk und BC hab ich natürlich! Tjoar dann halt nicht! Dachte ich schau nochmal kurz rein bevor ich mir cataclysm kaufe aber so lass ich es dann wohl komplett sein!


----------



## Nebola (4. November 2010)

Gute Entscheidung.

Und Arosk, wie willst du Black ops schon gespielt haben ?


----------



## Shefanix (4. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ach echt? Hm ja dann hat es sich eh erledigt! Denn Wotlk und BC hab ich natürlich! Tjoar dann halt nicht! Dachte ich schau nochmal kurz rein bevor ich mir cataclysm kaufe aber so lass ich es dann wohl komplett sein!



Die Rolle geht auf alle Accounts, völlig egal ob Classic, BC oder WotlK. Wenn du willst könnte ich dir eine schicken ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. November 2010)

Laut FAQ über die Rolle bei WoW Europe:

*Kann ich die Rolle der Auferstehung auf jeden Account meines Freundes anwenden?* 

 Die Rolle der Auferstehung kann nur auf normale World of Warcraft-Accounts angewendet werden. Es ist nicht möglich, die Rolle auf Accounts anzuwenden, welche noch die Testversion benutzen oder bereits auf Burning Crusade oder Wrath of the Lich King erweitert wurden.




also geht es nicht, ausser das FAQ ist nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## Shefanix (4. November 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Laut FAQ über die Rolle bei WoW Europe:
> 
> *Kann ich die Rolle der Auferstehung auf jeden Account meines Freundes anwenden?*
> 
> ...




Bislang ging es noch immer bei meinen Kumpels, und die hatten schon Wotlk. Dann müsste das in letzter Zeit geändert worden sein :X


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Also dieses Corsair H50 gefällt mir irgendwie total gut °_°

Echt mal ne Idee anstatt nem normalen Kühler.._


----------



## muehe (4. November 2010)

Lüfter müssen aber auch ganzschön schnell laufen und viel Druck haben 

weiss nicht ob die Pumpe noch summt


http://www.computerb...trecke/31578/2/ sieht ja lecker aus

aber das Gigabyte P67A-UD3P wird mir sicher wieder reichen

ma schaun wie die Preise werden


----------



## Soramac (4. November 2010)

Hab nur US sorry ):


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2010)

Ich find das UD3R extrem lecker.


----------



## muehe (4. November 2010)

jap UD3R reicht auch hat ja jetzt auch 2 PCI-e x16 bzw. ( 1 x16 und 1 x4 elektrisch)

endlich mal schwarz


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

So wieder in wog geschaut.... "Keine Bestellungen Offen" das Heist das es morgen im Brief kasten ist juhuhu 

"Morgen 09:30 in der Schweiz" Coool das Game ist da... Schnell Steam an und Aktiveren! "Dieses Spiel kann erst am 8 November Aktiviert werden" fuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2010)

Steam lulz


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Also ich glaub , wenn es denn in nächster Zeit zum neuen PC kommt , das H50 mal aus _


----------



## muehe (4. November 2010)

schelcht is das Ding sicher nich wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr brummt aber Lüfter müssen halt getauscht werden


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Ich hab einen neuen Freund und das gleich 2 mal: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_Gibts mir einen? Dann hab ich ne Sorge weniger _


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

<3 das Ding, stellt die Helligkeit immer alleine ein, jetzt z.b. ist er extrem Hell, am Tag sehr dunkel, immer passend ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

Der arme Pani. 

Ich wollte mir erst auch Dritten Monitor kaufen, hab mich aber entschlossen bis nach weihnachten zu warten und Schöne 32 Zoll LED für mein Zimmer zu kaufen, kann man dann immer noch an den Pc an schlissen!


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

_....._


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Kann dir 17 Zoll und 19 Zoll anbieten. NEC und Medion Bildschirm ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir erst auch Dritten Monitor kaufen, hab mich aber entschlossen bis nach weihnachten zu warten und Schöne 32 Zoll LED für mein Zimmer zu kaufen, kann man dann immer noch an den Pc an schlissen!



Dito  Ich plane aber eher was mit 37", dieses Teil genauer gesagt:

http://www.philips.de/c/fernsehgeraete/7000er-serie-94-cm-tv-mit-dvb-t-c-full-hd-1080p-37pfl7605h_12/prd/


<3 Ambilight. Steht aber noch nicht fest, vll. wirds auch was anderes  
Die Menüs finde ich bei Sony und Samsung deutlich besser, aber die haben eben kein Ambilight :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

Nettes Teil! 

Ich schaue auch schon bisschen wird wohl Sony oder Samsung werden.


----------



## Shefanix (4. November 2010)

Wenn ich eure Sorgen hätte :O

Ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich mir kaufen solle. Ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen mir eine GTX460 zu kaufen, aber ich spiele nur WoW. Und da wird - hoffentlich - auch mit Cata noch die 9800GT reichen. Außerdem bräuchte ich mal eine neue Maus und Tastatur - am liebsten Funk. Neue Festplatten brauch ich auch, nur weiss ich nicht ob 2TB RAID0, oder 2TB RAID0/1 :X


----------



## Kaldreth (5. November 2010)

Ich wollt eigentlich meinen 42" Zoll verkaufen und mir den holen http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE55C6000-LED-Backlight-Fernseher-Full-HD-schwarz/dp/B003AWSNSQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1288945034&sr=1-4 aber meine Freundin verbietet es mir . Sie meint unnötig etc. pp. außerdem gibts noch andere Pläne die teuer werden geht in die Richtung neuer Mitbewohner...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2010)

Ich hab im Moment das Teil im Auge http://www.samsung.com/ch/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UE32C6000RWXZG/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail


----------



## Kaldreth (5. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment das Teil im Auge http://www.samsung.c...type=prd_detail



Ja das ist der, den ich verlinkt habe nur nen bisschen kleiner!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2010)

lol Jetzt wo du es sagst... sehe ichs. xD


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> außerdem gibts noch andere Pläne die teuer werden geht in die Richtung neuer Mitbewohner...


ja dann mal herzlichen zur Entscheidung ich wünsche euch 2en viel Glück und Spaß bei der "PLanung"


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. November 2010)

Auf Youtube gibt es einige Filter welche erkennen dass das hochgeladene Video eventuell Urheberrechtlich geschützes Material enthält und gegebenfalls gänzlich oder in einigen Ländern sperrt.Richtig?

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es um Videos welches solches Material enthalten so zu verändern dass diese nicht ins Raster fallen aber trotzdem noch "gleich" sind,so wie das eigentliche Original.

Gerne über Pm antworten wenn die Mods das hier nicht gerne sehen.


----------



## aseari (5. November 2010)

Ich glaube, man kann das Video einfach spiegeln.


----------



## Kyragan (5. November 2010)

Einfach nen US-Proxy suchen. Klappt in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2010)

Spiegeln kann man Videos, dann ist es rechtlich korrekt.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2010)

Naja... so richtig auch nicht. Aber es wird meistens nicht entfernt.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2010)

Doch, ist rechtlich korrekt, aufjedenfall auf Youtube, wird dann nicht mehr entfernt egal wie oft reported wird oder kontrolliert.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2010)

Naja, Youtube hat kein anderes Rechtssystem als der Rest der Welt  
Es ist und bleibt unerlaubte Reproduktion von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Content, auch wenn du die Farben invertieren, das ganze auf den Kopf stellen und in 0,5 facher Geschwindigkeit abspielen würdest. 

Warum das trotzdem tolleriert wird - kein Plan, aber offensichtlich wird es das.

(Kann es eigentlich sein dass ich Sätze oft mit 'Naja' anfange?)


----------



## Nebola (6. November 2010)

Ne meistens: Naw, nja oder so


----------



## muehe (6. November 2010)

Interessant  http://www.computerb...-power-edition/

aber 100% Fanspeed fliegen sicher die Ohren weg , naja man muss ja nich unbedingt auf 1000Mhz gehen  wie das OC bei der Karte(Chip) skaliert müsste man auch noch sehen


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2010)

_Was ist eigentlich von dem RAM zu halten? Ich find ihn gut und recht preiswert (Optisch natürlich kein Knaller)_

_http://www1.hardware...29674&agid=1192_


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2010)

Passt schon für das Geld. Ein Ram braucht nicht unbedingt Kühlkörper. Value tut es normal völlig. Ansonsten ist es halt einfach Ram. 
Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen. Das ein Ram mal auf einen bestimmten Board nicht so will, dass kann in der Preisklasse passieren und auch völlig egal, ob da jetzt ein Kühler drauf ist, oder nicht.^^
Ist halt nur CL9, aber da merkt man eh keinen Unterschied.

Und was sagst du zu der Klotze?

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2010/sony_40hx805.shtml

Ich glaub, die wird es nun.


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2010)

_Abgesehen davon das Area-DVD ungefähr Chip.de bei Tests von TV's ist 

Super TV!

Hab ihn vor ein paar Tagen live gesehen - derzeit einer der besten TV's mMn. (Liefen BR-Trailer in einem abgedunkeltem Raum - war aber "nur" 2D)_


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2010)

Hab den Test jetzt auch nur so verlinkt, weil ich ihn gerade offen hatte. An und für sich ging es mir nur darum, ein Bild der Klotze zu verlinken. Ich hab ihn auch bei Media-Markt gesehen.
Bin begeistert gewesen. Dummerweise kostet er dort 1700 Euro in 40". Im Internet ist er bisher kaum zu bekommen. Ich hoffe, dass er da für ca. 1200 Euro hergehen wird.

Sonst käme alternativ noch Samsung C7700 in Frage, der aktuell im Internet für 1200 Euro zu haben ist. Steht auch bei MM und gefällt mir sehr gut.

Auch sehr gut gefällt mir allerdings der Panasonic Plasma VT-20. Nur brauchen die Plasma zuviel Strom. Ich bin jemand, der den ganzen Tag die Klotze am Laufen hat, wenn er daheim ist.
Auch wenn ich vor dem PC sitze. Hautpsache, da labert irgendetwas im Hintergrund.^^

Deswegen wird es nun wohl doch ein LCD LED.


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2010)

_Haha..das mit dem "hauptsache irgendwas laber" kenn ich 

Ich denke du machst mit keinem was falsch , der Sony hat mich aufjeden Fall überzeugt!_


----------



## muehe (6. November 2010)

find den http://preisvergleic...de/a515509.html recht geil Full-LED Local Dimming

mal Original anschauen

mag dieses Edge-Lit nich


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2010)

Die LG haben mich bei MM oder Saturn alle nicht überzeugt. Das mit dem Edge-LED lässt sich hat kaum überprüfen im MM. Kann ja nicht sagen, sie sollen mal das Licht ausmachen.
Mit Licht sah ich jetzt weder beim Sony noch beim Samsung den Taschenlampeneffekt. Und ein Unterschied durch Local-Dimming sah ich auch nicht. Vielleicht muss da der Raum wirklich dunkel sein.
Aber bis auf die LG sind die mit Full-LED und Local-Dimming zu teuer. Bei letzteren stimmt wie gesagt das Bild nicht im Vergleich mit Samsung und Sony. Die find ich deutlich besser.


----------



## muehe (6. November 2010)

ja na ich werd eh erst wieder fürs Wohnzimmer ein holen , mal gucken wie sich die Technik und Preise entwickeln

da behalt ich lieber noch n Jahr den guten CCFL  aber ich guck mich halt immer schonmal um


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2010)

Wieso ist Phillips eigentlich der einzige Hersteller der Ambilight verbaut? Haben die keine Lust auf Patentgebühren?
Ich hätte echt gerne einen Samsung-TV mit Ambilight :/


----------



## Klos1 (6. November 2010)

Die Frage ist halt, wie fährst du besser. Gibst du gegen Gebühren dein Patent frei, verlierst du gleichzeitig das, was deine Geräte einzigartig machte. Und Ambilight ist nun mal für viele ein Grund, sich einen Phillips zu kaufen. Also stellt sich die Frage, ob man sich damit nicht selbst ins Bein schießt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ambilight würde mich persönlich nerven.[/font]


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2010)

Kommt aber eigentlich ziemlich cool  
Nur schade dass es Ambilight Spectra 3 (also auch auf der Oberseite) erst ab der 9000er-Serie gibt... 

Und dass es nur die 7000er-Serie mit Alurahmen gibt. Aber 9000er sind sowieso so teuer, dass das für mich eher nicht in Frage kommt...


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefallen die Phillips auch vom Bild her nicht ganz so gut, wie Samsung oder Sony. Vor allem bezüglich Bewegungsschärfe bei normalen digitalen Signal.
Allerdings ist das bei MM oder Saturn auch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da hängen viel zu viele Geräte an einem Verteiler, sodass die Qualität des Signals von Fernseher zu Fernseher verschieden gut sein kann. Für ne gute Beurteilung müsste man es fast so machen, wie die Freaks im Hifi-Forum. Da lassen sich manche gleich 10 Fernseher heimkommen, um die Geräte zu beurteilen.


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2010)

Irgendwie vermiss Ich Asoriel 

Ich widme dieses Lied für Ihn! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_sv1NajKFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermiss Ich Asoriel



_Im Luxx ist er aktiv (Naja , mehr oder weniger)_


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefallen die Phillips auch vom Bild her nicht ganz so gut, wie Samsung oder Sony. Vor allem bezüglich Bewegungsschärfe bei normalen digitalen Signal.
> Allerdings ist das bei MM oder Saturn auch immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da hängen viel zu viele Geräte an einem Verteiler, sodass die Qualität des Signals von Fernseher zu Fernseher verschieden gut sein kann. Für ne gute Beurteilung müsste man es fast so machen, wie die Freaks im Hifi-Forum. Da lassen sich manche gleich 10 Fernseher heimkommen, um die Geräte zu beurteilen.



Naja, es gibt ja zum Glück das Fernabsatzgesetz - besser als MM zum testen 

Mein Vater hat einen 8000er, der ist schon verdammt schick - auch vom Bild her einwandfrei. 
Ich will nur lieber einen Alurahmen


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Im Luxx ist er aktiv (Naja , mehr oder weniger)_



Echt, wie heißt der denn. Auch Asoriel? Gleichmal schauen!


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Nein :-)

JustMe2p

heisst er dort , glaub ich _


----------



## Xerivor (7. November 2010)

Wieso postet er eig. hier nicht mehr?


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Gute Frage! Ich behaupte mal, das Soramac ihn vertrieben hat.


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2010)

Wierd... ne Bekannte hat mir grad ne SMS geschrieben ihr Rechner bootet nicht mehr. Sie hat ihn offenbar ganz normal heruntergefahren und heute will er mit ner Meldung "Windows wurde unerwartet heruntergefahren" nicht mehr booten. Auch im abgesicherten Modus nicht. Jemand ne Idee? Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, was es fürn PC oder Windows ist. Gleich mal nachfragen. Ich vermute ja irgendein Softwareproblem.

Edit: Windows XP.


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Soll das heißen, sie kommt bis zum Bildschirm mit besagter Meldung, wo man eben dann auswählen kann, ob man trotzdem normal starten will, oder im abgesicherten Modus und egal, was sie da nun auswählt, es passiert nichts? Keine Fehlermeldung mehr und garnichts?


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2010)

Exakt. Er zeigt den Auswahlbildschirm von wegen normal starten oder abgesicherter Modus und egal, was sie auswählt ploppt die Fehlermeldung auf; Ende Gelände.


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Kenn ich so in der Form noch nicht. Ich würde erstmal mit CD in die Reparaturkonsole und chkdsk ausführen.


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2010)

Reparaturkonsole kam mir auch in den Sinn. Ich schau mir das morgen Nachmittag mal an...


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2010)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Lüftern aus? Ich will mein K-62 jetzt endlich mal neu bestücken.

Ich bräuchte: 3x120mm und 2x140mm. Möglichst silent und mit angenehmer Beleuchtung - Weiss z.B. Ist aber kein muss :X


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2010)

Weiß? Enermax hat da gute im Angebot.

120mm: http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a357975.html
140mm mit Beleuchtung ist schwer was zu finden. Ich würde da ja vor allem möglichst leise und unauffällige suchen. Xigmatek Crystal evtl. Aber die werden wohl nicht leise sein.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a476948.html


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, Beleuchtung ist nicht dringend von Nöten. Nur sieht das K-62 ohne glaub ein bissl fad aus


----------



## Kyragan (7. November 2010)

Prolimatech hat letztens n paar sehr interessante 140er rausgebracht.
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/kuehlung/16641-test-prolimatech-vortex-14.html


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Gute Frage! Ich behaupte mal, das Soramac ihn vertrieben hat.





Sag doch gleich, dass Ich das Arschloch bin (:


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Passt schon für das Geld. Ein Ram braucht nicht unbedingt Kühlkörper. Value tut es normal völlig. Ansonsten ist es halt einfach Ram.
> Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen. Das ein Ram mal auf einen bestimmten Board nicht so will, dass kann in der Preisklasse passieren und auch völlig egal, ob da jetzt ein Kühler drauf ist, oder nicht.^^
> Ist halt nur CL9, aber da merkt man eh keinen Unterschied.
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr schöner Fernseher, ich halte auch viel von Sony. Habe selbst zwar einen kleinen 32" LCD aber bin sehr zufrieden. Unsere Familie kauft eigentlich schon seit 20 Jahren Sony Fernseher, bis jetzt ist nie etwas gewesen, auch nach 10 Jahren nicht.  Die aktuellen Sonys gefallen mir ausserdem in der schönen Menüführung, die Fernbedienung ist gut und übersichtlich und...weils halt ein Sony ist. 




An alle: Welche externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich tendiere stark zur WD Elements (vermutlich die 500G


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. November 2010)

USB2.0, USB3.0, Firewire oder esata?


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2010)

USB2.0 bitte


----------



## Shefanix (7. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Prolimatech hat letztens n paar sehr interessante 140er rausgebracht.
> http://www.hardwarel...-vortex-14.html



Die sehen doch schonmal nicht schlecht aus, danke


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Hab grad nen etwas gebrauchtetes (also ein paar Abschürfungen - nicht weiter wild) N95 von meinem Vater bekommen..brauch er nicht mehr 

Zwar nicht mein Traumhandy aber naja..besser als das Ding was ich vorher hatte..Anno 1902 oder so _


----------



## muehe (7. November 2010)

hab nochn olles K510i mit ner schicken Krusell Tasche 

aber reicht mir will bloss telefonieren


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Jo ich auch..aber wieso nein sagen? 

Btw..ne 4870 1GB GDDR5 als überbrückung zu nehmen bis die anderen Karten kommen ist doch sicherlich in Ordnung für MW2,CSS,BO - oder seh ich das falsch?_


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, die Spiele packt sogar meine angestaubte 8800GT noch auf hohen Settings


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Das ist gut zu hören - denn die + BeQuiet 550W kann ich ausm alten Rechner nehmen - hab ich erstmal ne sorge weniger und mein Budget passt erstmal 

/Edit : 1920x1080 solltens dann aber schon sein ;-)
_


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2010)

Ich bin zwar nur mit 1680x1050 unterwegs, aber die 4870 hat ja durchaus auch ein bisschen mehr Power


----------



## muehe (7. November 2010)

gibs bei den ATI in CSS eigentlich noch diese Blockbildung bei Smokes ?

am Rande die Karte is ok als Übergangslösung


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Das stimmt - jetzt muss ich nur noch nen schickes Case finden..bin mir nicht sicher welches es werden soll..

Aufjeden Fall : Schlicht schwarz und ohne Fenster.. 

Und gebürstetes Alu - also richtung LianLi o.ä..

/Edit : Und am besten mit Frontklappe..

man man..ob ich da was finde ._.
_


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Ich mach mal nen Doppelpost und erhoffe mir zu beidem eine Antwort 

Welche Karte könnt ich anstatt der 4870 (welche übrigends diese hier ist : http://www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=1007 ) bei meinem Vater reinknallen? Er schaut eigentlich nur Filme,surf und macht vllt mal ein Spielchen alâ Diablo 2 oder sowas in der Art.

Sollte so günstig und leise wie möglich sein - dachte da an sowas?

Oder lieber doch mit Lüfter?

Karte steckt dann im Antec 1200

/Edit : Und Netzteil - 350W/400W? Cougar A?




_


----------



## muehe (7. November 2010)

Karte kannst 5450 512MB oder 4350 mit nem 300-350er PurePower

da musst dann aber nach Speicherart gucken

http://gh.de/?cat=gr...32_512~131_DDR3 sollte schon seinoder halt die 4650 aber die hat sicher auch "nur" DDR2

schwierig dann musst noch aufs Speicherinterface achten ob 64-bit oder 128 muss man mal durchrechnen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Hm Black Ops da.... 

Schnell Installieren.

Code Eingeben "Das Spiel bla bla bla ist noch nicht freigeschalten" ok warte ich hals bis heute Abend will es installieren "Das Spiel Bla bla bla ist noch nicht Freigeschalten und kann deswegen nicht Installiert werden"  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKK STEAM


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Würde mich ja ankotzen _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Es Kommt es noch Lustiger, also in meinem Steam Account ist es Aktiviert, ich könnt es vorausladen... Ok noch mal versuchen es zu Installieren. Jetzt kommt aber wieder die Code Eingabe, ok ich gebe nochmal den Code ein "Dieses Product ist schon Aktiviert gehen sie einfach auf Steam Bla bla bla"  

Ja ok! aber jetzt komm ich bei der Code eingabe nicht mehr weiter weil die kann man nicht überspringen WTF?

Vielleicht geht es heute Abend. -.-^^


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal nen Rechner zulegen..du hast das Spiel ja wenigstens schon :<_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Bring mir aber viel wenn ich es net Spielen kann, oder wenigstens Installieren.


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2010)

Spielen ist  halt nicht eher da alles ueber Steam aktiviert wird. Ich hab es dort gekauft und vorgeladen - und wenn ich morgen Abend heim komme, kann ich es hoffentlich anzocken...


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Werd ich warscheinlich auch so machen , obwohl's mal schlappe 15€ mehr kostet bei Steam.. :<_


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2010)

Naja - hier (UK) ist es nicht so viel teurer als im Laden. Vorbestellen war ueberall fuer ca. £35 drin, bei Steam kostet es £40. Wenn ich da noch Versandkosten oder In-die-Stadt-fahr-und-Parkgebuehr-zahl draufschlage kommt der Steampreis aufs Gleiche raus wie anderswo kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Dacht ich mir schon das es bei dir günstiger ist..aber naja..wird bei mir sicherlich auch auf Steam hinauslaufen - muss mal schauen :-)_


----------



## Soramac (8. November 2010)

Sonst ist immer Buffed.de fickerisch auf jede neue News zu Cataclysm, aber das haben Sie glaub Ich noch nicht geschrieben. Man kann auf Battle.net das Spiel schon kaufen und runterladen und am 7. Dezember um 12:01am anfangen zu zocken.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Ich könnte es ja auch vorausladen will es aber von der DVD Installieren, und bei Steam steht jetzt das es in 19 Stunden Freigeschalte wird.


----------



## TaroEld (8. November 2010)

Tach Leute, ich bräuchte mal wieder euren Rat. Ich will meinen Pc mal aufrüsten, als Budget hab' ich mir ~500 Euronen gesetzt. Netzteil und Gehäuse sind bereits vorhanden. Bis jetzt hatte ich einen Q6600 auf Originaltakt, eine 9800GT und 4 gb ddr2 Ram. Denkt ihr dass eine Kombination aus:

 Asrock 870 Extreme3

G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit


AMD Phenom II X4 965

EVGA GeForce GTX460

einen guten Leistungsschub bringen würde? Was würdet ihr verändern/welchen CPUlüfter empfiehlt ihr? 


Danke schonmal


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Das gibt aufjeden Fall einen spürbaren Leistungsschub ;-)

Ändern? 

Die GTX460 vllt zu einer GTX470 machen sofern es preislich möglich ist - sonst würd ich alles so lassen :-)

Kühler?

Naja..Scythe Mugen 2 zB..oder sowas in der Richtung :-)_


----------



## abe15 (8. November 2010)

Grr jetzt ist Black Ops draußen und mein Rechner noch nicht da 
Vorgestern auf Hardwareversand.de mal meine Komponenten aus der Bestellliste nochmal einzeln gesucht. Der Schock: Gehäuse lieferbar ab 3.12. Ich erstmal ne Mail geschrieben und warte jetzt auf antwort. 
Ich werde garantiert nicht bis zum 3.12. auf meinen Pc warten. Das wären dann gut 5 Wochen Lieferzeit, was schlichtweg unverschämt wäre. Sollen sie mir halt ein anderes Gehäuse reinpacken...

Und noch eine Frage zu Hardwareversand: Ich habe mir das ASRock 870 Extreme 3 Mainboard bestellt. Als ich es bestellt habe stand in der Artikelbeschreibung "Sofort lieferbar". Mittlerweile steht es auf "verfügbar ab 10.11.". Nicht das mich der 10.11. stören würde, das Datum wäre ok, aber was gilt nun: Der Liefertermin, zu dem ich bestellt habe oder der Termin, der nachträglich, ca 3 Tage nach meiner Bestellung verändert wurde?


----------



## TaroEld (8. November 2010)

Danke  Das mit der anderen GraKa überleg ich mir noch- ob mir die Mehrleistung der Aufpreis wert ist kuck ich mir noch an.


----------



## Shefanix (8. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Sonst ist immer Buffed.de fickerisch auf jede neue News zu Cataclysm, aber das haben Sie glaub Ich noch nicht geschrieben. Man kann auf Battle.net das Spiel schon kaufen und runterladen und am 7. Dezember um 12:01am anfangen zu zocken.



Man kann das auch vorher runterladen, ohne das Spiel Digital zu kaufen. Ich bin auch grade am Herunterladen, und werde aber erst am 7. das Spiel mit der Post bekommen :O


----------



## Chraesi (8. November 2010)

Hei Leute ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
 Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner externen Festplatte und hab davon mal null Ahnung. Da ich damit begonnen habe selber Videos zu drehen und dabei gerne alles Material behalte und die fertigen Filme nicht grade klein sind, ist meine 500 GB Platte jetzt schon fast voll.
Was könntet ihr mir da so empfehlen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. November 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Tach Leute, ich bräuchte mal wieder euren Rat. Ich will meinen Pc mal aufrüsten, als Budget hab' ich mir ~500 Euronen gesetzt. Netzteil und Gehäuse sind bereits vorhanden. Bis jetzt hatte ich einen Q6600 auf Originaltakt, eine 9800GT und 4 gb ddr2 Ram. Denkt ihr dass eine Kombination aus:
> 
> Asrock 870 Extreme3
> 
> ...



Ich würde persönlich noch warten. Mit dem Setup kannst du doch eigentlich noch recht gut zocken (evtl. cpu bissl übertakten). Januar kommen die neuen Intelprozessoren vl. hast bis dahin noch etwas mehr gespart und man könnte was schönes machen.


----------



## muehe (8. November 2010)

für die alten Teile gibs auch nochmal Geld son Q6600 D0 gibs gern mal 100Euro , Karte und Ram sag ich mal je 40Euro ca.


----------



## Kyragan (8. November 2010)

So... war heut bei der Bekannten.

Ist ein Win XP, dass beim Booten die Fehlermeldung von wegen nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntegefahren bringt. Startet man normal gibts nen Bluescreen. Allerdings kann ich nicht erkennen, wie die Fehlermeldung genau aussieht da automatische Neustarts aktiviert ist. Da ich nicht ins Windows komm, kann ichs auch schlecht ausschalten. Nutze ich den abgesicherten Modus blinkt in der linken oberen Ecke ein Cursor, bevor er nach ein paar Sekunden wiederum neu startet. Ich kenne letzteres Symptom von meiner Maxtor-Platte als Windows bei der Installation irgendeinen Bullshit in den MBR geschrieben hat.

Ich hab die Platte und ihre externe Platte nun hier um vor allem erstmal Daten zu retten. Sollte ja nix weiter passieren, wenn ich die HDD (im übrigen ne Seagate Barracuda, 7200rpm, S-ATA3Gbs) in mein System hänge und dann Daten auf die externe HDD kopiere. Fragt sich dann nur, was ich dann weitermach. Theoretisch könnte ich sie ja platt machen, aber ehrlich gesagt will ich mir ne Neuinstallation von Windows XP sparen. Für Win7 wird der Rechner wohl zu lahm sein (Pentium IV, geschätze 2 GB RAM...). Hat wer ne Idee, wie ich die Platte retten kann? Meint ihr ne Reparatur/chkdsk/fixMBR würde helfen?
Ich will unter keinen Umständen Daten verlieren, ist ne Menge wichtiges Zeugs drauf.


----------



## muehe (8. November 2010)

würd sie erstmal bei dir reinhängen und alles wichtige sichern wie du schon sagst , danach dann halt chkdsk/fixMBR usw. probieren


----------



## Kyragan (8. November 2010)

Mal sehen, was die Platte sagt. Theoretisch sollte ich die Daten ja kopieren können. Vorausgesetzt es ist wirklich nur was am MBR und keine defekten Sektoren oder anderweitige Hardwaredefekte.


----------



## abe15 (8. November 2010)

Klingt vielleicht doof, aber wenn der Bluescreen zu kurz da ist würde ich den Monitor einfach mal abfilmen mit der Digicam o.Ä.. Dann im richtigen Moment Pause drücken und schon kann man den Screen (wenn auch in schlechter Quali) lesen. Das hab ich früher mal gemacht, als ich wissen wollte welcher Text da eigentlich vor jeder South Park Folge eingeblendet wird


----------



## Kyragan (8. November 2010)

Soo... die Platte läuft erstmal... Mal sehen, ob ich alles retten kann.


----------



## Kyragan (8. November 2010)

K...
Soweit alles gesichert bis auf insgesamt 6 Dateien. Die ließen sich nicht kopieren. 2 Videos und Dateien die verdächtig aussehen: urlclassifier3.sqlite, _CACHE_001_, _CACHE_002_ und ein eine .tmp Datei. Keine Ahnung, wo diese Dateien herstammen. Sie klingen aber nicht danach, dass sie für ein Nicht-Booten verantwortlich wären. Dass sie sich dennoch nicht kopieren lassen lässt mich schon fast auf nen defekten Sektor oder so schließen. Die Dateien sind zusammen (ohne die tmp, die muss ich noch wiederfinden) ~125MB groß. HDD ist ne 250GB Seagate. Ich nehme an Single Platter.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Hardwaredefekt oder nicht. :/


----------



## Independent (8. November 2010)

Black Ops wurde scheinbar frühzeitig freigeschaltet!  Ich installiere gerade! 

Startet Steam neu und checkts aus.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2010)

Eigentlich solltet ihr das Spiel nicht unterstützen, bei dem, was sich die Firma erlaubt. Jetzt wird man schon dazu genötigt, eine spezielle Version zu spielen.


----------



## Nebola (8. November 2010)

Independent. Händlerversionen gehen ab heute 22 Uhr. Steamversion morgen Früh ab 8 Uhr. Was lernt man ? Wer bei Steam kauft bezahlt mehr, kriegt Cut und wird nochmal gef***t.


----------



## Independent (8. November 2010)

Ich habs Cut im MM gekauft. Ich kann auf abgetrennte Körperteile verzichten. Mehr ist es nämlich nicht und Blut spritzt trotzdem. Dazu kommt, dass alle Versionen im MP gleich sind. SP juckt mich net. 


Das Spiel hat atm enorme Hardwareprobleme. Erst dachte ich es liegt an den überlasteten Servern, aber gefailed. Es stottert auch im SP enorm. Das Problem haben laut dem Steam-Forum, naja, ne Menge^^ Hardware is dabei egal.

Also aktuell unspielbar. Ich denke da gibts Probleme im Code.


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Ich les mal die Tage ein wenig was alles so an Fehlern auftreten..denn bis auf BO interessiert mich derzeit kein Spiel..also bräucht ich mich mitm Rechner auch nicht zu hetzen.._


----------



## Independent (8. November 2010)

http://forums.steamp...d.php?t=1570196

Das nervt atm ein wenig


EDIT:

Beide Kerne sind permanent zu 100% ausgelastet. E8500 auf 3,4GHz.  Das erklärt die Performanceeinbrüche...na Halleluja


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2010)

_Dann hol ich mir ne Konsole und spiels da drauf , falls es dabei bleibt..

Rechner (E8400,4GB DDR2,4870 1G krieg ich ja ende des Jahres von meinem Vater wieder..und da GW2 davor nicht rauskommt und das dann das einzige Spiel ist was ich noch aufm PC spielen werde passt das ja _


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Es is wohl ein Bug, der einen Fehler zwischen Ram und CPU verursacht. Patchen stehen wohl schon in den Startlöchern. 

Der knallt dir sogar deinen i7 voll auf 100% mit 800*600.


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Nebola (9. November 2010)

Und wo ist da nun das Problem ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2010)

So Ich Spiele es seit etwa 22:30 bei mir Läuft das Game wunder paar, Alles auf Extra, 1920x1080 4x AA Top Flüssig. weis nicht was ihr habt. ^^


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Du kannst zaubern. Liegt wohl an bestimmte Configs.

Das Problem, Niranda, sind solche technischen Schwierigkeiten. Wozu haben die ne Beta?

Achja: Die hatten ja gar keine Beta!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Du kannst zaubern. Liegt wohl an bestimmte Configs.


Also Zaubern kann ich schon! Ich bin Harry Potter.


----------



## Nebola (9. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Du kannst zaubern. Liegt wohl an bestimmte Configs.
> 
> Das Problem, Niranda, sind solche technischen Schwierigkeiten. Wozu haben die ne Beta?
> 
> Achja: Die hatten ja gar keine Beta!



Niranda ? ka was du mit der meinst.

Erstmal drüber nachdenken das, dass Spiel gestern 30 Minuten offiziell released war, und schon allem rumheulen es gibt hier und da Bugs.

Ja, weil wir wissen das Spiele zum Release immer Bugfrei sind.


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Hat scheinbar keiner der Entwickler das Spiel getestet, denn sonst würden Sie merken, dass die GPU alles auf die CPU abwälzt und damit nicht fertig wird. Es ist bis jetzt immer noch nicht gefixt.

Und Sam, dir glaube ich erst komplette Spielbarkeit, wenn du sie mir vom TFT abfilmst.

Für manche mag der SP laufen (subjektives Empfinden, der MP ist eh unspielbar. Bei mir laufen von 4GB nur 500-800MB und dei CPU is bei 100%. 

Kann ich kaum verstehen, es ist die selbe Engine wie MW2.


----------



## Arosk (9. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann hol ich mir ne Konsole und spiels da drauf , falls es dabei bleibt..
> 
> Rechner (E8400,4GB DDR2,4870 1G krieg ich ja ende des Jahres von meinem Vater wieder..und da GW2 davor nicht rauskommt und das dann das einzige Spiel ist was ich noch aufm PC spielen werde passt das ja _



Warst böse und Papi hat dir PC weggenommen?


----------



## Shefanix (9. November 2010)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er seinem Vater dem Rechner verkauft oder geschenkt gehabt. :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Und Sam, dir glaube ich erst komplette Spielbarkeit, wenn du sie mir vom TFT abfilmst.


Da video... Mit fraps oben Rechts. 

3 Minuten Anfang Script, am Schluss spiele selber noch Kurz aber Iphone halten und Spielen ist schwer.... 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeufIpcPO4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Könnte für Nebola Spoiler sein.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er seinem Vater dem Rechner verkauft gehabt.



_Obwohl ich dazusagen muss das er mir das angeboten hat - hätte ich sonst nie gemacht - nun (gegen Ende des Jahres) brauch er ihn aber nichtmehr (er brauch ihn jetzt eigentlich auch nicht) und ich bekomme ihn dann wieder - da werd ich dann warscheinlich auf DDR3 und AM3 (oder was auch immer) und ne neue Karte umsteigen..
_


----------



## abe15 (9. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Könnte für Nebola Spoiler sein.


Nicht nur für den  Interessiert mich auch sehr wegen der Performance, aber ich unterstehe mich auf play zu drücken


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Vermehrt treten die CPU-Probs bei Dual-Cores auf. Extrem bei  E8400 und E8500. Aber auch I7 sind davon betroffen.

Bei mir geht die CPU schon im Menü auf 100%, bei 3,4GHz. Das Forum ist auch schon voll von Beschwerden.


Danke Sam dafür. Bist ein glücklicher...naja bis auf MP, aber da sind wir ja alle gefickt.


----------



## Nebola (9. November 2010)

Nö MP geht bei ihm auch normal.


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Halt ich fürn gerücht. Ich finde aktuel keinen Server der Laggfrei is.


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2010)

Was kaufst du dir son Game auch? Ich lass mir als Erwachsener doch nicht vorschreiben, welche Version ich spielen darf und welche nicht...


----------



## Nebola (9. November 2010)

Klar, frag ihn doch, ich schreibe doch mit Ihm, es läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Dann wäre er der erste bei dem der MP einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2010)

Ich find es auch ne Frechheit, dass die ausländische Versionen sich in Deutschland nicht aktivieren lassen. Gut, mit Proxy wird es dann doch gehen, außer er prüft dauerhaft nach, dann wäre es auch für die Tonne.
Dennoch, einfach ein Witz. Das Spiel gehört boykottiert. Ich hoffe für sie, dass allein aus dem Grund erstrecht jeder Arsch ne Kopie zieht, soobald es gecracked ist und die Aktivierung eh umgangen wird.


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1570196

200.000 Views


----------



## Nebola (9. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Dann wäre er der erste bei dem der MP einwandfrei läuft.


Tja...



Klos schrieb:


> Ich find es auch ne Frechheit, dass die ausländische Versionen sich in Deutschland nicht aktivieren lassen. Gut, mit Proxy wird es dann doch gehen, außer er prüft dauerhaft nach, dann wäre es auch für die Tonne.
> Dennoch, einfach ein Witz. Das Spiel gehört boykottiert. Ich hoffe für sie, dass allein aus dem Grund erstrecht jeder Arsch ne Kopie zieht, soobald es gecracked ist und die Aktivierung eh umgangen wird.


Es ist schon gecrackt ^^


----------



## muehe (9. November 2010)

hmm geht Steam bei euch ? bekomm keine Verbindung


jetzt gehts aber Server überlastet


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Halt ich fürn gerücht. Ich finde aktuel keinen Server der Laggfrei is.


Ich hatte schon paar Server in denn ich lagg frei spielen konnte aber bei anderen Lagg ich alle 0,5 sec... ^^

EDIT: Für dich Independent http://callofduty.4players.de/board1-callofdutyseries-de-news-fragen-und-fehler/board23-news-von-unseren-redakteuren-f%C3%BCr-user/19246-call-of-duty-black-ops-aller-anfang-ist-schwer-die-ersten-kinderkrankheiten-update-statement-vom-serveranbieter/


----------



## Soramac (9. November 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Für eine GTX 580 bekommen Power-Gamer auch drei GTX 460 mit je 1 GByte Speicher für Triple-SLI und sparen in Summe sogar noch 80 Euro.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chip ist auch immer so schlau, wer sagt denn, dass jeder hier ein passendes Mainboard für Triple-SLi besitzt und ein angemessnes Netzteil?[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]..[/font]


----------



## Independent (9. November 2010)

Ich hab meinen eigenen Server gemietet. Die haben da aber momentan auch Probleme und führen diese auf Treyarch zurück. Das is was im Unreinen mit dem Netzcode.


----------



## EspCap (9. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Chip ist auch immer so schlau, wer sagt denn, dass jeder hier ein passendes Mainboard für Triple-SLi besitzt und ein angemessnes Netzteil?[/font]




Was erwartest du? Es ist Chip.


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2010)

Ich hab zum Glueck keine technischen Probs mit BlackOps - aber die Serverlaggs im MP hab ich auch. Mal mehr, mal weniger - aber nie so ganz laggfrei.


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Chip ist auch immer so schlau, wer sagt denn, dass jeder hier ein passendes Mainboard für Triple-SLi besitzt und ein angemessnes Netzteil?[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]..[/font]



Tripple-SLI-Mainboards und passende Netzteile gibts wie Sand am Meer. Interessanter ist eher die Frage, wie Chip auf ein Tripple-SLI-GTX460-Setup kommt. Die GTX460 hat nur einen SLI Connector ...


----------



## Nebola (10. November 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glueck keine technischen Probs mit BlackOps - aber die Serverlaggs im MP hab ich auch. Mal mehr, mal weniger - aber nie so ganz laggfrei.



Es liegt laut Gameservers, die die Server zur Verfügung stellen, liegt es nicht an ihnen, sondern an einem Bug im Spiel. Aber ich denke das werden die schon hinkriegen.


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2010)

"Hallo ich bin die Windows XP Reparaturkonsole und möchte, damit du Knilch Änderungen vornehmen und die HDD deiner Bekannten retten kannst, ein Administratorpasswort von dir, das kein Mensch kennt".
Trinity Rescue Kit incoming...


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2010)

WIN!


----------



## Kyragan (10. November 2010)

TRK kann nur Accountpasswörter zurücksetzen, aber keine Adminpasswörter... dann versuchen wir mal die nächste Boot-CD namens "[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Offline NT Password & Registry Editor"...[/font]


----------



## Ennia (11. November 2010)

obwohl es nur EUR 45,- (uncut version) kostet, kauf ich es mir nicht. Seh ich garnicht ein. Für 6 Stunden Singleplayer 45 Euro auszugeben. Der MP ist so wie so der selbe Dreck wie bei MW2...


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2010)

Vor allem kostet es nur 45€, das ist sowas von übertrieben.


----------



## Crucial² (11. November 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/130388-welches-spiel-spielt-ihr-gerade/page__st__2600__gopid__2922136&#entry2922136

Siehe mein Beitrag! Finde Black Ops ziemlich geil, jetzt mal abgesehen von den Laggs, welche sicherlich bald gefixt sind!


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

Hat von euch eigentlich schon einer WP7 ausprobiert? Ich hab mir gestern im T-Punkt ein HTC Mozart angeschaut, was eine ziemlich gemischte Meinung über das OS hinterlassen hat...


Einerseits funktioniert und sieht es so gut aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Schöne (wenn auch teils überflüssige) Animationen, frisches Design und intuitive UI.

Andererseits hat es sich in den 10 Minuten die ich es getestet hab 3 mal komplett (mit bis zu 30 Sekunden Komplettfreeze) aufgehangen, der Browser war unglaublich laggy, Multitouch hat entweder gar nicht oder nur mit mehreren Sekunden Delay funktioniert, die Kamera-App ist mir beim filmen alle 5 Sekunden gecrasht und so weiter und so fort.

Ist die Frage ob das Demounit einfach einen Macken hatte oder ob das der Normalzustand ist :S
Fände ich ziemlich schade, eigentlich sah das bei der Vorstellung sehr interessant aus...


----------



## Erz1 (11. November 2010)

Oh mein Gott. Cut Versionen bringen ja auch soviel, wenn man per Textdokument einfach auf Uncut stellen kann.. also bei Black Ops.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Wenn ich's mir holen sollte werd ich mir auch die ganz normale Deutsche Version holen..auch wenn das nicht gehen würde..CoD ist für mich ein MP-Game..da ist mir sowas von egal was für ne Version ich spiele..der ganze Aufstand..ich lach mich immernoch schlapp.. _


----------



## Erz1 (11. November 2010)

Ich habs ja auch schon durch  Mich interessiert es eh nicht, ^^ überflüssige Gewalt. *hust*  ; aber trotzdem, mich wundert, dass es so simpel ist.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Meinte auch nicht dich - sondern eher die Luxxer und alle anderen die total abdrehen deshalb.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2010)

Mein schöner Mage (:


btw installiere grad Left 4 Dead auf mac



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Schick ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2010)

Dachte mir halt, das leveln ist sowieso ganze Zeit so öde, machste doch mal bisschen PvP. Da du doch eh so ein PvP Freak bist und habe mir dann das gute alte PvP Set geholt. Sehr schön ist das (:

Es gibt ja auch noch bei den Warsong Teilen auch PvP Gestände und da kostet eine Waffe für lvl 58 um die 2800 Ehre, das steht überhaupt nicht im Verhältnis zu den Epic PvP Waffen ab lvl 60 für 180-290 Ehre.. :<


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

Mein alter Rogue  
Meine ganzen alten Screenshots hab ich leider irgendwann mal weggeworfen, ich hatte auch mal einen Dudu mit Großmarschallstab :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwie hätte ich mal wieder Lust reinzuschauen... aber deswegen geschätzte 5GB Patches laden? Weniger...


----------



## Soramac (11. November 2010)

So alt kann der ja gar nicht sein, wegen den Äxten (:

Habe eben 6GB Left 4 Dead geladen in ca 2 Stunden


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Hätte ich noch so'n Char würd ich auch wieder mal reinschauen..aber da ich nur meinen 80er Schami hab bringt mir das nicht viel und allein leveln : NÖPKES!_


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

Nja, definiere alt  
Das Bild ist von Juli, kurz danach hab ich auch aufgehört... aber in WotLK hab ich sowieso immer weniger geraidet, BC war ich noch aktiver... mit Tempel und so (auch wenn ich nie Glaives bekommen habe :/) 

Damals hab ich aber auch noch hauptsächlich als Healpala geraidet, der Schurke war mehr PvP-Char.

Und dass du mit deinem Inet 6GB in 2 Stunden lädst ist klar, ich brauch dafür eher 2 Tage


----------



## muehe (11. November 2010)

meener  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Habe eben 6GB Left 4 Dead geladen in ca 2 Stunden


Super gehe Kurz zu meine Onkle um die Ecke, der Lädt 6GB in 40Minuten runter.


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Super gehe Kurz zu meine Onkle um die Ecke, der Lädt 6GB in 40Minuten runter.



Ja komm Junge jetzt, bin froh das Ich überhaupt von Dorf DSL 2000 auf sowas gekommen bin (:


----------



## Kaldreth (12. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Einerseits funktioniert und sieht es so gut aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Schöne (wenn auch teils überflüssige) Animationen, frisches Design und intuitive UI.
> 
> Andererseits hat es sich in den 10 Minuten die ich es getestet hab 3 mal komplett (mit bis zu 30 Sekunden Komplettfreeze) aufgehangen, der Browser war unglaublich laggy, Multitouch hat entweder gar nicht oder nur mit mehreren Sekunden Delay funktioniert, die Kamera-App ist mir beim filmen alle 5 Sekunden gecrasht und so weiter und so fort.



Ich hab es auch mal angetestet und bei mir lief das OS eigentlich komplett flüssig! Aber ich bin kein Fan von WP. Ich mag einfach Android allein wegen den ganzen custom roms und der stetigen weiter Entwicklung! Ich hab 2 Freunde von mir auch schon von WP zu Android gebracht und die sind begeistert!

Zum Thema WoW ich hab letztes Wochenende meine acc reaktiviert und ich muss sagen es macht echt wieder Spaß! Mach zwar z.Zt. nur dailys um mir noch nen Drachen und dual specc zu kaufen aber selbst das ist echt fun! Krass ist, wie lange ich gebraucht habe um wieder rein zu kommen (und ich glaub ich bin immernoch nicht wieder richtig drin)! Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr denn so?


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2010)

_Wenn ich spielen würde (wobei ich nur nochmal leveln würde - aber allein ist langweilig ...) dann auf : Shattrath mit meiner Schamanin

Was und wo spielst du? :-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (12. November 2010)

Hab nen Priester auf Lothar und nen Pala auf Ulduar.

Wollte aber wohl meinen Priester weiter spielen!


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2010)

_Naja..mir macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr - hab ich vor kurzem erst wieder gemerkt..

Dafür freu ich mich auf GW2 - hoffe das wird genau so wie bis jetzt angekündigt :-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (12. November 2010)

Kann verstehen, dass es dir keinen Spaß mehr macht! Ich hab aufgehört als dualspecc und das Agentumturnier eingeführt wurde keine Ahnung wie lange es her ist! Aber ich bislang noch kein anderes mmo gespielt was mich so lange gefesselt hat und was einfach so umfangreich ist! 

Naja GW2 werd ich auch auf jeden Fall spielen und freu mich riesig drauf aber bis es raus kommt dauert es noch ne ganze Zeit!


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2010)

_Klos - was ist eigentlich bei deiner TV-Suche rausgekommen?_


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. November 2010)

Kurze Frage.

Ich benötige einen neuen Mp3 Player.

Möchte aber von Apple abstand nehmen.

Kundenphilosophie usw. passt mir nicht.

Der "neue" sollte ordentlich Speicher haben, Videos abspielen können und zusätzlicher Schnick Schnack ist gerne gesehen.

Habe mit dem Zune geliebäugelt aber finde nirgendswo einen Seller/Reseller oder ich habe zu schlecht gesucht.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. ein paar Seiten zeigen wo ich mir den Zune ordern könnte?


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2010)

Ja, der ZuneHD wäre dann wohl was für dich.. den gibts allerdings nur in den USA.


http://www.amazon.co...89567517&sr=8-1

Ist quasi das Microsoft-Äquivalent zum iPod Touch. Wobei es für letzteren natürlich deutlich mehr Applikationen gibt.
Imo ist es ziemlich sinnfrei sich als Europäer den ZuneHD zu holen, den ZunePass kann man hier sowieso nicht nutzen und letztenendes bekommt man mit dem iPod Touch einfach deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten und bessere Hardware.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. November 2010)

Und irgendwelche Abspielgeräte anderer Hersteller?

Was kann man da sonst empfehlen?

Ich finde den I.Pod Touch mir ein wenig "zu" klobig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. November 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Philips-GoGear-Muse-MP4--MP3-Player/dp/B003TWLNHU/ref=sr_1_12?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1289569091&sr=1-12


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2010)

Hier sind ja einige, die sich intensiver mit Smartphones beschäftigen als ich. Deshalb bräuchte ich mal euren Rat, insbesondere EspCap darf sich angesprochen fühlen.
Ich hab leider verpennt meinen Vertrag zu kündigen und hänge deshalb noch 2 weitere Jahre fest. Ich habe zur Verlängerung folgende Handys zur Auswahl(sind noch paar mehr, aber die sind nicht erwähnenswert):

Nokia 5800 Xpress Music
Nokia X6
Samsung i5800 Galaxy
Sony Ericsson Vivaz pro
Sony Ericssoon Xperia X10 mini
Sony Ericssoon Xperia X10 mini pro


Über das 5800 hab ich bisher nicht viel positives gelesen (von Trottel-Chip mal abgesehen), das Samsung scheint auch eher sehr basic zu sein und ist obendrein ziemlich hässlich.
Dann beschränkt sich die Auswahl auf folgende:

*Nokia X6:*
+ 3,5mm Klinke
+ kapazitiver Touchscreen
+ kräftigte Farben
+ gute Auflösung
+ erstklassiger Musikplayer
+ gute mitgelieferte Kopfhörer
+ gute Kamera (mit brauchbarer Videofunktion und LED Blitz)
+ mitgelieferte, kostenlose Navigationssoftware
- WLAN nur in b und g Standards
- kein HSUPA
- SYMBIAN S60 Fifth Edition !!
- Speicher nicht erweiterbar (16 oder 32GB, mir wird nur ersteres angeboten)

*Sony Ericcson Vivaz pro*
+ gute, ausziehbare QWERTZ-Tastatur
+ gute Farb -und Schriftdarstellung
+ Memorycard-Slot (bis zu 32GB, dafür sehr kleiner interner Speicher. 8GB miniSD-Card beigelegt)
+ gute Kamera (mit LED Blitz)
+ 720p HD Videofunktion (wenn auch nur mit 13fps)
+ HSUPA
+ 3,5mm Klinke 
- nur WLAN b und g
- SYMBIAN S60 Fifth Edition
- RESISTIVER Touchscreen
- sehr eingeschränkter, schwacher MP3-Player

*Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini/mini pro*
+ ANDROID(!!) 1.6 (Update auf 2.1 möglich)
+ QWERTZ-Tastatur beim pro
+ leicht und handlich
+ 3,5mm Klinke
- nur 2,55Zoll Display (mit nur 240x320px Auflösung)
- nicht ganz so gute Fotoqualität
- Klavierlackoptik

Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist derzeit das X6. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit Symbian anfreunden kann...
Das X10 mini kam mir eigentlich nur wegen Android auf die Liste. Angesichts meines im Datenbereich eh stark eingeschränkten Vertrages fällt der kleinere Marketplace zwar nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. Doch bei der Menüführung zweifle ich noch etwas... Technisch scheint es zu überzeugen, wenngleich WLAN-n schon nett gewesen wäre. Kann mich dennoch nicht so recht entscheiden. Irgendwelche Entscheidungshilfen?


----------



## Shefanix (12. November 2010)

Mit Symbian anfreunden... unwarscheinlich. Ich hab jetzt seit ~ 1 Jahr das 5800XM mit S60 5th. Edition, und bin nicht wirklich davon überzeugt. Die Menüführung lahmt ab und an richtig, und vom Funktionsumfang ist es auch nicht so toll. Für Symbian gibtsa außerdem nicht wirklich viele Apps.

Auch wenn du das 5800XM von Anfang an ausschließt, schreibe ich trotzdem was dazu:

+ Klinke 3,5mm
+ Touchscrenn
+ W-Lan
+ SD-Kartenslot (Nur bis 8G 

- Ziemlich oft kleinere Hänger im Menü
- Nicht wirklich tolle Kamera/Videofunktion
- Plastik-look :X


Aber wenn es irgendwie geht, dann würde ich Symbian vermeiden. Ich mag es überhaupt nicht, und will eigentlich auch schon längst was anderes haben, nur fehlt es mir an Bargeld :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nokia 5800 Xpress Music
> Nokia X6
> *Samsung i5800 Galaxy*
> Sony Ericsson Vivaz pro
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SXp3ydvtZFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]SYMBIAN ist einfach der grösste dreck da würde ich lieber zum Samsung greifen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und das [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini/mini pro *ist etwa so Klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2010)

Shefa hat Recht - mit Symbian freundet man sich nicht an. Das ist schlicht und einfach unintuitiv bis dorthinaus und so verstaubt als hätte Nokia es auf einer alten Schachtel auf dem Dachboden gefunden. Keine Ahnung ob das immer noch so ist, aber als ich das letzte mal ein 5800XM in der Hand hatte musste man auf Menübuttons teilweise 'doppeltippen', ohne jeglichen erfindlichen Grund. Einmal zum auswählen, einmal zum Aktion auslösen. Als hätten sie das einfach so von nicht-Touch Geräten übernommen ohne sich was dabei zu denken (was vermutlich der Fall ist).


Das X10 Mini Pro hat ein Kumpel seit ein paar Monaten - es ist definitiv nicht schlecht, aber mir wäre es massiv zu klein. Der Bildschirm ist wirklich winzig, wenn man da Multitouch benutzt sieht man fast nichts mehr vom Bildschirm. Würde ich nicht kaufen, es ist einfach zu klein, dick und teuer für das was drinsteckt. 

Aus deiner Liste gefällt mir das Samsung am ehesten. Das hatte ich zwar noch nicht in der Hand, aber die Daten sehen gut aus. Und es hat Android 
Allerdings scheint da nur eine 660 MHz CPU drinzustecken, was ein bisschen wenig ist. Trotzdem würde ich mir das mal näher anschauen.

Hast du schon mal über das Samsung Wave S8500 nachgedacht? Das ist bei 300 Euro angesiedelt, hat aber Hardware die sich auf keinen Fall hinter einem iPhone 4 verstecken muss. Leider ist da allerdings bada drauf, kein Android. Bada an sich ist durchaus schick, aber es gibt eben längst nicht so viele Applikationen wie für Android. Da das Teil gefühlt die halbe Jahrgangsstufe bei uns hat kann ich aber auf jeden Fall sagen dass es ein verdammt nettes Gerät ist, besonders für die Preisklasse. Das Display sieht Hammer aus, es ist schnell und macht wirklich gute Bilder.

Wobei Samsung gerade an einem zweiten Wave werkelt... was aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit teurer sein wird  Von daher nicht unbedingt ein Dealbreaker. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Motorola Milestone. Hat ebenfalls ein Kumpel (seit ca. einem Jahr) und war auch lange mein favorisiertes Androidgerät (mittlerweile würde ich eher ein Nexus One kaufen, aber whatever... hab ja schon ein Fon ). Das sollte man durchaus auch für ~ 300 Euro bekommen. Auch da ist die CPU nicht die allerschnellste, allerdings läuft trotzdem alles recht flott. Und die restlichen Hardwaredaten sind durchaus auch lecker. 

Ich würde dir also auf jeden Fall zu Android (oder im speziellen Fall des Wave bada) raten. Bei Symbian kann die Hardware noch so pompös sein, es ist einfach nicht schnell.

Edit: Whups, ganz überlesen dass du eines aus der Liste nehmen musst :/ Gibts keine Möglichkeit einfach eine Gutschrift statt eines neuen Handys zu nehmen? Ansonsten fallen Wave und Milestone ja wohl leider flach...


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2010)

Das Galaxy ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber mich stört erstens der Klavierlacklook, die geringe Auflösung und die ziemlich schwache Kamera. Nen Blitz hat sie ja auch nicht. Von nem Einsteigerphone kann ich natürlich nicht so viel erwarten. Vorteil ist natürlich Android und WLAN-n. Aber irgendwie wirkt es billig, komm mit dem Ding nich so auf nen grünen Zweig... :/

Beim X6 soll sich ja gegenüber dem 5800 ne Menge verbessert haben, auch wenn Symbian immer noch überladen und konfus ist. Zumindest der Touchscreen ist deutlich besser (man beachte kapazitiv, statt resistiv!)...
Schwere Entscheidung. :/
Ich brauch vor allem nen guten Music-Player. Kamera ist dann so das nächste, wo ich ne ansprechende Qualität haben mag. Ich bin rauschende Pixelscheiße einfach satt. Das X6 bietet halt das alles inklusive guter Verarbeitung. Einzig Symbian bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen...

Edit: Die Gutschrift sind 120 Euro und meine Bargeldreserven sind recht erschöpft... Das Wave wäre aber ne Idee wert. Hatte letztens auch nen Test davon in der Hand, wo Bada durchaus interessant schien.
Edit2: Seh grad noch das Motorola Backflip. Nie was von dem Teil gehört. Irgendwelche Meinungen dazu? Immerhin hat es Android.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. November 2010)

Ich sag es nur ungern, aber Handy Kameras sind immer rauschende Pixelscheiße, was auch gleichzeitg den Blitz überflüssig macht. Wenn es so dunkel ist das man einen Blitz braucht kann man die Bilder sowieso vergessen 

Ansonsten, Symbian ist der letzte Dreck. Tu dir das nicht an...


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2010)

Mir wären die 2 MP mehr kein Symbian wert.... das ist einfach so ziemlich das dickste Minus das ein modernes Handy haben kann. 
Und ja, das X6 sieht schon schicker aus. Aber ob es wirklich besser verarbeitet ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage.

Ist wirklich eine blöde Entscheindung. Die werden wohl mit Netlock kommen, oder? Ansonsten könntest du das einfach verscherbeln und was anderes kaufen 

Edit: Das Backflip... ja, gehört. Gesehen - nein. Die Rezensenten auf Amazon scheinen jedenfalls nicht sonderlich begeistert zu sein... insbesondere was den Akku angeht:

http://www.amazon.de/Motorola-Backflip-Smartphone-Android-QWERTZ-Tastatur/dp/B003ARSZEI/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1289593309&sr=1-1


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2010)

Ob 2 MP oder nicht ist mir egal. Mir gehts um Qualität und da scheint das X6 doch ganz gut zu sein. Für ein Handy.


----------



## Nebola (12. November 2010)

Ich kann die sagen einmal X6 in der Hand gehabt, und es fühlt sich an wie so nen Gameboy. Plastik hier, knatscht bissel da, Plastik dort drüben, noch mehr Plastik hier und dort.


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich sag es nur ungern, aber Handy Kameras sind immer rauschende Pixelscheiße



Naja, nicht unbedingt. Wenn es dunkel ist ja, bei halbwegs ordentlichen Lichtverhältnissen kann man durchaus schicke Bilder machen mit ~ 5 MP. Das hier hab ich z.B. mit dem Fon gemacht, hatte ich sogar eine Zeit lang als Wallpaper (1680x1050), wo es immer noch gut aussah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch wenn das X6 bessere Bilder macht, ich denke nicht dass es das so rausreisst. Und Längen besser werden die sicherlich nicht sein. Die Kamera nutzt du vielleicht ein paar mal in der Woche (wenn überhaupt), das OS eben immer.


----------



## Kyragan (12. November 2010)

Okay... Gutschrift kann ich abhaken. Das ist ne Gutschrift auf die Rechnung. Sprich die schenken mir 120 Euro zum abtelefonieren. Ich brauch die Kohle aber, sonst nix Handy. Also muss ich mich wohl zwischen diesen Angeboten entscheiden...
Pest... Cholera...

Hätte noch das Samsung S5620 Monte im Angebot. Ist aber wohl auch son typisches Einsteigerphone. Ähnlich dem Galaxy, allerdings mit HSP als OS... Also doch eher nein. :S


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2010)

painschecks schon bei dominos.de mal bestellt? (:


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2010)

_Nö , wieso? :-)_


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2010)

Würde es mal gerne wissen, wie s so ist in Deutschland in Gegensatz zu Amerika (:


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

Läd youtube bei euch auch so meeega langsam


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2010)

Ja, aber das ist bei mir der Normalzustand


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

Bei mir isses flott, also bei 720p mit DSL 3000 muß ich nie buffern.


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

bei mir war das früher in wenigen sekunden durchgeladen oder ich musste nicht warte nur jetzt ist es extrem langsam und ich muss imer 5 min warten>:<


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2010)

_Bei mir ist auch alles normal - nur 1080p dauert ein wenig länger als sonst.. :-)_


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

ich muss bei einem 8 min video auf schlechtester auflösung ca 5 min warten>.<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2010)

So Interessantes Problem, Freund will sich bei mir mit seinem Netbook ins Wlan verbinden Klappt alles auch Supi... 

Aber So Bald er verbunden ist, Startet sich mein Router Neu?????? WTF

Iphone und HTC können Problem los verbinden. (ohne das sich der Router Neustart) 


Einer Tipp an was es liegen könnte. Router oder Netbook? Oo


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2010)

Wohl ein mächtig verhunzter Treiber für die WiFi-Karte schätze ich... am Router kann das jedenfalls kaum liegen.

Edit: Ach ok, der Router startet neu... 

Dann könnte es irgendwie an beidem liegen... was ists denn für ein Router?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2010)

Netgear DGN3500  mit anderen Nebooks/Laptops hatte  noch nie Probleme... ^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2010)

Hmm, solangsam verzweifle ich. Ich bin nur am hin und her überlegen, was ich mir nur schönes zu Weihnachten gönne. Eigentlich wollte ich 2x1TB Festplatten für einen RAID0 kaufen, aber irgendwie brauche ich den ganzen Platz garnicht, aber bei 2x500GB ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis im Eimer.

Dann wollte ich mir noch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, spiele aber nur WoW und das wäre auch sinnlos. Und selbst wenn, ich weiss nicht was für eine... GTX460 - oder doch "nur" eine HD5770? <.<

Neue Tastatur und Maus wäre auch schön, hab diesen ganzen Gaming-Scheiß satt. Da würde es eine Enermax Acrylux werden, und bei der Maus wäre ich wieder ratlos.

Neue Boxen wären aber auch schon, die, die ich haben möchte sind aber extrem teuer für meine Verhältnisse :X

Ein anderes Handy wäre auch nicht schlecht, bloss müsste ich dann mein 5800XM erstmal verkaufen, damit ich genug Geld entweder für ein schönes HTC, Samsung Galaxy oder Nexus hätte.


Jemand Ideen was am schlausten wäre, bzw. was ihr in meiner Position machen würdet? :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2010)

Da du schon über Raid 0 nachgedacht hast, wie wär es den mit einer Schönen SSD?


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2010)

Bei einer SSD wäre mir dann aber wieder zu wenig Platz. Im Moment hab ich 320GB, die reichen nicht. 2x1TB sind aber kaum teurer als 2x500GB. Aber 2x1TB brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht. Theoretisch brauch ich die Geschwindigkeit auch garnicht. Argh - alles so blöd :X

Edit: Wenn das so weiter geht, dann hab ich am 24. nichts unterm Tannenbaum liegen ;D


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jemand Ideen was am schlausten wäre, bzw. was ihr in meiner Position machen würdet? :>


_
Mir das Geld geben? :-/
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn das so weiter geht, dann hab ich am 24. nichts unterm Tannenbaum liegen ;D


Wir haben nicht mal mehr Tannenbaum. Oo^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Mir das Geld geben? :-/
> _



Da hab ich dann ja keine Vorteile von 

@ Sam: Wir auch nicht :>


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2010)

_Okay..daran hab ich nicht gedacht :-/_


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2010)

Außerdem hätte ich dann auch nichts untern Baum liegen, es sei denn, du legst dich hier hin


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2010)

_Im Tigertanga? Mach ich! _


----------



## Shefanix (14. November 2010)

Wieso unbedingt Tiger - da bekomm ich Angst


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2010)

_Damit das : Grrrrr... auch authentisch rüberkommt._


----------



## Kaldreth (15. November 2010)

Hm ich bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünschen könnte und mir fällt auch nichts ein! Vielleicht gibt es ne neue Tastatur. Meine G15 (alte Version) ist jetzt bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt funktioniert allerdings immer noch einwandfrei. Aber irgendwie ist sie mir zu klobig geworden und nimmt mir zu viel Platz auf dem Schreibtisch weg. Die ganzen Funktionen benötige ich auch nicht mehr! Für das Display hab ich mittlerweile einen 2. Bildschirm und die Makrotasten hab ich noch nie wirklich benutzt. Allerdings ist die Beleuchtung gut und sehr wichtig... 

Notfalls nehm ich halt auch Paini unterm im Tanga unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Wird bestimmt lustig wenn das heiße Wachs von den Kerzen tropft


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2010)

_Oh ja..da steh ich drauf...









...nicht! _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. November 2010)

*Google baut seinen Beschäftigten eine Stadt*


http://www.golem.de/1011/79402.html

Google Stadt ---> Google Land -----> Google Erde

Es wird böse enden!


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Google Stadt ---> Google Land -----> Google Erde



Immer her damit


----------



## Nebola (16. November 2010)

Die Bundeswehr mag mich echt.

Erst normal Musterung.
Dann Allergie Test auf Erdnüsse.
Dann Allgemeiner Allergie Test auf 32 verschiedene Dinge (Bin Immun gegen alles ^^)
Dann zum Orthopäden Dings irgendwas wegen meiner Muskel Verkürzung im linken Bein.
Dann soll ich jetzt am 30.11 zum Krankenhaus Bein Röntgen lassen.
Und dann fragen sie meinen Kieferorthopäden nach meiner Zahnspange etc. (Die schreiben das es noch lange dauert, teuer ist usw, dass ich ja net zur BW komme )

Also irgendwie können die mich gut leiden bei der BW...


----------



## Soramac (16. November 2010)

Wird halt gespart (:

http://www.apple.com/de/


----------



## Crucial² (16. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wird halt gespart (:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/de/



Wtf? Weiß man was morgen "großartiges" passiert?


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2010)

Diese großartige Enthüllung auf Apple ist sehr spannend...NOT!


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2010)

_Dein Kommentar war jetzt sehr sehr wichtig und vorallem sehr informativ...NOT!_


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2010)

Naja die Verfügbarkeit von Beatles Alben auf iTunes als die Welt verändernd anzupreisen ist schon mehr als übertrieben.


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2010)

Hat er nie gesagt  Nur dass wir den Tag nicht vergessen werden. Und nach der Ankündigung mit dem Ergebnis... das vergess ich so schnell nicht


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dein Kommentar war jetzt sehr sehr wichtig und vorallem sehr informativ...NOT!_


Ja scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige, der solch ein großartiges und unvergesslich "Ereignis" für vollkommen lächerlich und übertrieben findet...auch wenn die Beatles und Apple jahrzentelang Streit vor Gericht etc hatten.





Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja die Verfügbarkeit von Beatles Alben auf iTunes als die Welt verändernd anzupreisen ist schon mehr als übertrieben.



Genau das!


----------



## Klos1 (16. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wtf? Weiß man was morgen "großartiges" passiert?



Ja, weiß man! Ein aufgebrachter Pöpel Linkshänder wird den Hauptsitz von Apple stürmen, weil ihr G4 nur in der rechten Hand guten Empfang hat. Und dann werden sie Steve lynchen, für seine blödsinnigen Ausreden.
Nachdem sie dann sämtliche Kassen von Apple geplündert haben, befolgen sie Apple's Ratschlag, man solle sich doch eine Schutzhülle kaufen. Vom restlichen Geld besuchen sie dann nen Kurs "vom Links- zum Rechtshänder"! Damit sie Apple's Vorschlag, man solle das Teil doch in die andere Hand nehmen, nachkommen können.


----------



## Shefanix (16. November 2010)

Geht das ganze schon wieder los? Kann man dieses "Apple vs. the World" nicht mal sein lassen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. November 2010)

Nabend hab nen problem, 
wollte heute nach arbeit ins netz und was passiert wlan adapter geht nicht ins netz, dachte nach neustart des systems gehts wieder 
pustekuchen. Habe bei meinen bruder mal den stick reingesteckt im pc und er klappt haben selbe ip für router 
wie immer,nur heute gings nicht zum teufel auch. Tja hab unsere sticks ma getauscht und an meinen rechner eingesteckt immer noch das selbe problem. 
Mehr mals den router neu gestartet aber nichts geschah mein bruder hat netz nur ich net.
Haben beide win 7 64 bit . 

Bitte um hilfe, hab nen d-link dwa 140 wlan adapter wie mein bruder muss ich jetzt mein system killen damit das alles wieder läuft ??


----------



## Nebola (16. November 2010)

Benutz bloß nicht zu viele Satzzeichen oder Groß und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2010)

Man könnte es sonst lesen. Also lieber gar keine!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. November 2010)

Da past man 1mal nicht auf wegen schweren Arbeitstag und dan flamt man direkt rum 
das zeigt wieder das alle kein verständnis haben und alle zuflamen haste klasse gemacht


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2010)

Ich würd dir ja versuchen zu helfen, aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was du uns sagen willst. Ich helfe gern, aber nicht wenn ich erst 15min damit verbringen muss diese Hieroglyphen zu entziffern.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. November 2010)

ok dan setze ich es neu auf


so habe den beitrag auf seite 1799 geändert mit rechtschreiben und alle zeichen die rein sollten


----------



## Ennia (17. November 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend hab nen problem,
> wollte heute nach arbeit ins netz und was passiert wlan adapter geht nicht ins netz, dachte nach neustart des systems gehts wieder
> pustekuchen. Habe bei meinen bruder mal den stick reingesteckt im pc und er klappt haben selbe ip für router
> wie immer,nur heute gings nicht zum teufel auch. Tja hab unsere sticks ma getauscht und an meinen rechner eingesteckt immer noch das selbe problem.
> ...



das ist immer noch einer der schrecklichsten Postings, aber was solls.

Nachdem der Stick ja anscheinend funktioniert, kann es ja wohl nur der Treiber sein. Deinstalliere ihn und hol dir von der D-Link Seite den aktuellen Treiber runter und installiere den Stick laut Anleitung.
Vielleicht steckst du den Stick vorher auch mal in einen anderen USB-Port, um zu shen ob es vielleicht daran liegen könnte.


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Okay... jetzt wirds interessant was meinen Vertrag angeht.

Das X6 haben sie jetzt aus der Liste gestrichen (obwohl es trotz Symbian bisher mein Favorit war...) und bieten mir dafür 3 andere Handys in Verbindung mit einem neuen Vertrag an: 
iPhone 3GS 8GB
iPhone 4 16GB
iPhone 4 32GB

:O

Entweder Vodafone oder T-Mobile. Wenn ich mir die Tarife anschaue, würde es wohl eher T-Mobile. Wobei ich mir dessen überhaupt nicht sicher bin, da es mir eigentlich immer noch zu teuer ist... :/


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2010)

Schicke Wendung


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Find ich eigentlich nicht, weil es von "etwas suboptimal aber bezahlbar" zu "eigentlich toll, aber quasi kaum bezahlbar" gewechselt ist und ich nun keine wirkliche Alternative habe. :S
Außer jemand schenkt mir nen Dukatenesel. Das wär natürlich dufte. ;D

Mir persönlich würde der kleinste Tarif "Mobile Complete S" ja schon reichen, aber 36&#8364;/Monat sind eben auch 36&#8364; und 200&#8364; hab ich auch nicht so einfach rumliegen...
Bzw. derzeit hätte ich sie sogar, aber Weihnachten rückt nahe was bedeutet dass die bucklige Verwandtschaft beschenkt werden will und eigentlich wollte ich sparen...


----------



## Shefanix (17. November 2010)

Achso, ich dachte jetzt eigentlich, dass du es "billig" bekommst. Hatte irgendwie im Gedächtnis, wenn man den Vertrag verlängert sind die Handys günstig - und die Verträge auch :X


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2010)

Ne, ist quasi n Vertragsneuabschluss. Die Konditionen dieser Verträge gleichen denen einer Neubestellung. Es wird also nicht billiger. :/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. November 2010)

Nabend ihr lieben.
Es ist zum heulen mein mainbord erkennt maus festplatte (usb) und tastertur aber mein wlan nicht.
Habe schon nen neuen treiber für wlan stick installiert. Nur dan wurde es noch schlimmer habe den selben stick von meinen bruder gekriegt der neben mir in zimmer ist 
und klappt auch nicht nur wen ich ihm meinen stick gebe klappt es.

mein wlan stick heist D-Link dwa 140 
weis nicht mehr weiter muss ich jetzt wegen dem mist nen neues mainbord kaufen ?? oder stick.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. November 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben.
> Es ist zum heulen mein mainbord erkennt maus festplatte (usb) und tastertur aber mein wlan nicht.
> Habe schon nen neuen treiber für wlan stick installiert. Nur dan wurde es noch schlimmer habe den selben stick von meinen bruder gekriegt der neben mir in zimmer ist
> und klappt auch nicht nur wen ich ihm meinen stick gebe klappt es.
> ...





Ennia schrieb:


> das ist immer noch einer der schrecklichsten Postings, aber was solls.
> 
> Nachdem der Stick ja anscheinend funktioniert, kann es ja wohl nur der Treiber sein. Deinstalliere ihn und hol dir von der D-Link Seite den aktuellen Treiber runter und installiere den Stick laut Anleitung.
> Vielleicht steckst du den Stick vorher auch mal in einen anderen USB-Port, um zu shen ob es vielleicht daran liegen könnte.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. November 2010)

So ich merke das ich von euch regelerecht überfahren werde, nur weil ich meine Texte gramatikalisch nicht richtig umsetze. 
Ich möchte lediglich eine eventuelle Lösung für mein Problem mehr nicht.




@Ennia. Die Lösung hat nicht geholfen den jetzt klappt der W-lan stick nicht mehr wegen neuen Treiber.


----------



## Dropz (17. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand ne gute externe Festplatte empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2010)

_Größe / Preis? :-)_


----------



## Dropz (17. November 2010)

größe zwischen 500 GB und 1TB vom Preis her weiß ich nicht so genau  bis zu 100€ aber eher um die 75


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2010)

_http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WDBAAU0010HBK-Elements-Festplatte/dp/B002E7HEVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290029550&sr=8-1

zB._


----------



## Dropz (17. November 2010)

Danke :]


----------



## Soramac (18. November 2010)

Hier ist ja auch nichts mehr los (:


----------



## Kaldreth (18. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Find ich eigentlich nicht, weil es von "etwas suboptimal aber bezahlbar" zu "eigentlich toll, aber quasi kaum bezahlbar" gewechselt ist und ich nun keine wirkliche Alternative habe. :S
> Außer jemand schenkt mir nen Dukatenesel. Das wär natürlich dufte. ;D
> 
> Mir persönlich würde der kleinste Tarif "Mobile Complete S" ja schon reichen, aber 36€/Monat sind eben auch 36€ und 200€ hab ich auch nicht so einfach rumliegen...
> Bzw. derzeit hätte ich sie sogar, aber Weihnachten rückt nahe was bedeutet dass die bucklige Verwandtschaft beschenkt werden will und eigentlich wollte ich sparen...



Da kannste meiner Meinung nach besser nen günstigen Vertrag holen und dir nen vernünftiges Handy dazu! Finde die IPhone Verträge viel zu teuer! Vielleicht ist ja das HTC Wildfire interessant für dich gibt es mit branding schon für ca. 220 € und dann mit einem günstigen Vertrag....

Oder ein Acer Liquid! Bin begeistert davon es wurde gerade das Update auf Froyo veröffentlicht... kostet aber auch nen bisschen mehr! Naja ich brauch mein Handy zu häufig um da auf einen zu großen Kompromiss einzulassen! Entweder ich kauf mir erst nen billig Ding und spar auf was vernünftiges oder ich hole mir was vernünftiges! Mir was holen womit ich nachher nicht zufrieden bin find ich doof!


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2010)

Ich hab halt leider keine weiteren Optionen. Entweder Vertrag behalten(+evtl. Internetflat für 10€/Monat dazubuchen) oder iPhone mit Neuvertrag... 
Selbst wenn ich den Vertrag ändere krieg ich auch keine anderen Handys angeboten. :/


----------



## Kaldreth (18. November 2010)

Du musst also deinen Vertrag verlängern? Kannst ihn also nicht kündigen und einen anderen abschließen? Dann haste wirklich keine Optionen!


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2010)

Ne, die Vierteljahresfrist ist schon verstrichen. Hab den Vertrag damals im Dezember abgeschlossen. :/


----------



## Orias_ (18. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Alienware-Aurora-M-9700-17-Zoll-defekt-Ersatzteile-/170564125241?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_Notebooks&hash=item27b66a0239

ich fands lustig


----------



## Kaldreth (18. November 2010)

Stimmt es ist zum Teil auch! Wenn es jetzt noch jemand geschrieben hätte, der sprachlich nen bisschen versierter ist, wäre es zum heulen!


----------



## Mikroflame (18. November 2010)

Moin, 
ein Freund wollte sich demnächst einen neuen Rechner holen,scheitert jedoch beim Monitor.
Könntet ihr einen 19/22"er für bis zu 200 € empfehlen? ;=)


----------



## Kaldreth (18. November 2010)

Also 19" lohnt doch nicht mehr würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr holen! Wenn ich jetzt nen neuen Rechner hätte würd ich auf 24" gehen!!! Aber mindestens einen 22" Monitor


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. November 2010)

Kann wer gutes Netbook für um die 350€


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2010)

Oh yay. Durch irgendeinen lustigen Bug verteilt meine Dropbox geraden den gesamten Inhalt der privaten Ordner an alle Leute, mit denen ich einen SharedFolder habe


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann wer gutes Netbook für um die 350€



gut für?


----------



## Shefanix (18. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oh yay. Durch irgendeinen lustigen Bug verteilt meine Dropbox geraden den gesamten Inhalt der privaten Ordner an alle Leute, mit denen ich einen SharedFolder habe



Hört sich jetzt schlimm an :O

Was ist eine Dropbox?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. November 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> gut für?


naja hat sich gerad erledigt..... spart Jetzt doch lieber für rechten Laptop.

Wäre für Office Präsentation, Youtube HD Videos und Co gewesen...


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt schlimm an :O
> 
> Was ist eine Dropbox?




Eigentlich ein absolut geniales Programm, das nur etwas Probleme macht wenn man es unachtsam in Schulnetzwerken oder ähnlichem verwendet... wobei ich mittlerweile rausgefunden habe dass doch nur zwei andere Leute meine private Dropbox hatten, weil sie ihre Dropbox an einem Rechner installiert hatten an dem vorher meine war. Ich hab sie zwar deinstalliert, aber der heruntergeladene Inhalt war noch da und wurde dann mit ihrer Dropbox 'gemergt' (gibts dafür ein deutsches Wort? O_o). 

Eigentlich ist Dropbox wie ein Netzwerklaufwerk, nur übers Internet. Wenn du das installierst hast du einen Dropbox-Ordner, der sich wie ein ganz normaler Ordner verhält. Aber alle Sachen, die du da reinschiebst, werden automatisch in die Cloud hochgeladen. Dann kannst du diese Daten immer über die Internetseite runterladen oder wenn du Dropbox auf einem zweiten Rechner installierst da genau den gleichen Ordner vorfinden. Die halten sich dann automatisch immer im Sync, wenn du auf einem der beiden Rechner eine Datei hinzufügst/veränderst/löschst. Und du kannst Ordner eben freigeben, damit eingeladene andere Dropbox-User diesen Ordner auch in ihrer Dropbox sehen und Zugriffs/Veränderungsrechte darin haben. Enorm praktisch wenn man zusammen an einem Projekt arbeitet 


Sollte man mal angeschaut haben: http://www.dropbox.c...wNzQ5NDE5?src=7 
Ist ein Reflink, da bekommst du automatisch 250MB mehr Speicher am Anfang  Standardmäßig hat man 2GB, was eigentlich vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Hmm, für mich als einzelne Person relativ unnütz würde ich sagen, besonders da ich sowieso keinen sonderlich großen Upload hab :O


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Ich nutz es auch hauptsächlich als Sicherung für wichtige Dokumente, die sind ja nicht sonderlich groß und daher funktioniert das selbst bei meinem DSL Lite einwandfrei. 
Und dass gleichzeitig die Festplatte stirbt und die Dropbox-Server Datenverlust haben ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Ist zwar eher unwarscheinlich - aber durchaus möglich 

Mal schauen - vielleicht meld ich mich mal an um es zu testen.


Edit: Was wäre das maximale, was man hier als Grafikkarte anschliessen kann? 

*http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a251683.html*
Und ab wann würde der E6600 limitieren? ^^


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Rofl. Sieht jemand irgendwelche - minimalste - Parallelen zu einem AppleStore? Und was haben die den Mitarbeitern bitte ins Getränk gemischt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7G6eycmykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
@Shefa, das Teil bringt ca. 200 Watt auf der 12V-Rail. Also so viel, dass vorher der E6600 limitiert bevor der Saft nicht mehr ausreicht 
Ich fände eine 5770 da ganz passend.


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Eine GTX460 würde eher schon limitieren, oder? Kumpel wollte sich halt eine neue Karte kaufen, und das beste was der E6600 noch nicht limitiert - auch nicht zu 1% ;D


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Deutlich... die würde ja 'sogar' mein OCter E8400 noch massiv limitieren. Imho macht so eine Karte ohne ordentlichen Quadcore wenig Sinn.


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Gut, dann sag ich ihm er soll sich eine HD5770 kaufen und ich gönn mir dann eine GTX460 ;D


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

War jetzt nur ein Beispiel, vll. kann man das noch besser optimieren. Aber ich würde sagen, eine 5770 würde ganz gut passen.


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Nunja, du hast mich jetzt nur richtig bestätigt. Ich habe zwischen der HD5770 und GTX460 geschwankt, nur war ich mir bei der GTX460 nicht sicher ob die CPU das schafft - die Frage hast du aber eindeutig beantwortet. Was anderes als HD5770 würde mir eigentlich auch garnicht einfallen :O


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob die nicht schon overpowered ist. Vll. würds auch eine 5750 tun, aber auch in Hinblick auf ein etwaiges CPU-Upgrade in Zukunft wäre die 5770 auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl. Und auch so schadet es nicht, so riesig ist der Preisunterschied da ja nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Deutlich... die würde ja 'sogar' mein OCter E8400 noch massiv limitieren. Imho macht so eine Karte ohne ordentlichen Quadcore wenig Sinn.



Das ist doch Humbug. Kaum ein Spiel unterstützt Quadcore. In den meisten Spielen ist eine CPU wie der 8400 kaum langsamer, als ein 955er AMD oder von mir aus auch ein 9550er Intel.
Schau doch hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2009/test-amd-phenom-ii-x4-965-black-edition/15/#abschnitt_assassins_creed

Du kannst doch nicht sagen, du brauchst generell nen Quad für eine GTX460. Wenn der Code nicht für Quad optimiert ist, dann ist ein Quad mit 3 Ghz eben auch nicht schneller, als ein Dual mit 3 Ghz.
Und das ist eben meist der Fall. Eine GTX460 ist Mainstream und absolut in Ordnung für einen 8400er.

Sogar ne GTX580 kannst da reinbauen. Die wäre dann limitiert, aber wem interessierts? Ob dein Spiel jetzt 80 FPS hat, oder mit einer 4 Ghz CPU 100 hätte, dass ist doch völlig ohne Belang.
Außerdem, wie oben im Link ja ganz deutlich zu sehen ist, sind heutige CPU's eh schnell genug für Spiele. In den meisten Spielen macht es kaum nen Unterschied, ob jetzt Intel 8400 oder CoreI7.
FPS in Spielen werden sogut wie immer von der Graka limitiert. In Spielen wie Crysis ist das sogar bei einer GTX580 nicht anders. Wenn du alles hochrotzt, wie AA usw. dann ist es meist die Graka, welche die Krätsche macht und die CPU hat immer noch Luft.


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Du kannst doch nicht sagen, du brauchst generell nen Quad für eine GTX460.[/font]



Hab ich das irgendwo gesagt? Nein. Und dass heute 'kaum Spiele' für Quadcore optimiert sind halte ich für ein ganz starkes Gerücht. Welches halbwegs neue, grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiel hat denn keinen Quadcore Support? AC ist ja jetzt wirklich alles andere als aktuell. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sogar ne GTX580 kannst da reinbauen. Die wäre dann limitiert, aber wem interessierts? Ob dein Spiel jetzt 80 FPS hat, oder mit einer 4 Ghz CPU 100 hätte, dass ist doch völlig ohne Belang.[/font]




Shefa bzw. seinen Kumpel interessiert es offensichtlich, denn genau das war die Frage.

Nächstes mal schreib ich den Konjunktiv besser fett und unterstrichen.


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Deutlich... die würde ja 'sogar' mein OCter E8400 noch massiv limitieren. Imho macht so eine Karte ohne ordentlichen Quadcore wenig Sinn.



Ja, hast du. Genau hier! Damit sagst du, dass eine solche Karte ohne Quad kaum Sinn macht. Und das ist halt absoluter Blödsinn. Denn Spiele unterstützen halt meist kein Quad.
Von demher ist diese Aussage schlicht Käse.

Hier hast du aktuelle Spiele:

http://www.computerb...hnitt_anno_1404

Anno untersützt Quad. Arma ist hoffnungslos schlecht programmiert. Bei den anderen Spielen gibt es keinen relevanten Unterschied, wie du selbst siehst.
Und wenn du jetzt mal auf die realitätsfremde Benches schaust, wirst du sehen, dass eben die Graka limitiert und nicht die CPU. Sogut wie immer.



EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> Hab ich das irgendwo gesagt? Nein. Und dass heute 'kaum Spiele' für Quadcore optimiert sind halte ich für ein ganz starkes Gerücht. Welches halbwegs neue, grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiel hat denn keinen Quadcore Support? AC ist ja jetzt wirklich alles andere als aktuell.
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, weil die sehen bestimmt den Unterschied zwischen 80 und 100 FPS. Was sie interessiert und was nicht, ist eine Sache. Ob auch Sinn dahinter ist, die andere.


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Wenig Sinn != Geht nicht ohne. 

Diesmal sogar mit richtigem Syntax.

Edit: 

Gut, dann schlag doch vor was du machen würdest. 
Ich halte es für ziemlich sinnfrei, in einem Rechner mit einem 6600 eine GTX460 einzubauen.


----------



## Soramac (19. November 2010)

Mal so eine Frage hier in die Runde, wer wird sich Cataclysm kaufen?


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Ich, bzw. habe ich es mir schon gekauft bei Amazon.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenig Sinn != Geht nicht ohne.
> 
> Diesmal sogar mit richtigem Syntax.
> 
> ...



Wenn er GPU-PhysX will?


----------



## Shefanix (19. November 2010)

Will er nicht


----------



## muehe (19. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage hier in die Runde, wer wird sich Cataclysm kaufen?



bei Amazon.uk für 17,81 Pfund mitbestellen lassen


----------



## Klos1 (19. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenig Sinn != Geht nicht ohne.
> 
> Diesmal sogar mit richtigem Syntax.
> 
> ...





Warum denn? In allen Spielen, bei denen bisher die Grafikkarte limitierte, hast du schon mal einen Gewinn. Und völlig gleichgültig, ob ein Quad vielleicht nochmehr FPS rauskitzeln würde, es ist und bleibt schon mal ein Gewinn. In den meisten Spielen ein Gewinn, der dich von wahrnehmbares Ruckeln in einen flüssigen FPS-Bereich bringt. Für welche Spiele ist ein 6600er denn schon zu langsam? Die kannst du doch an einer, maximal zwei Händen runterzählen.

Limitierung interessiert doch nur, wenn es sich im für das menschliche Auge relevanten Bereich abspielt. Wenn es irgendwo oberhalb der Wahrnehmungsgrenze limitiert, dann ist das doch völlig wurst.
In den meisten Spielen profitierst du von einem Grafikkartenupgrade auch bei einem 6600er. Du kannst in Spielen, in denen vorhin z.B. kein AA mehr möglich war, dieses zum Beispiel dazuschalten.
Und schon wird die Last für deine Grafikkarte deutlich erhöht, während die CPU nach wie vor den gleichen Rechenaufwand hat. Denn ob die Graka jetzt noch Kanten nachziehen muss, ist dem völlig Rille.

Lass es 10 Spiele geben, wo der 6600er nicht schnell genug ist und du trotz GTX460 nicht in den flüssigen Bereich kommst. Diesen 10 Spielen stehen 100 gegenüber, die mit einer GTX460 deutlich besser laufen, weil die CPU nach wie vor nicht zu 100% ausgelastet ist. In meinen Augen ist das kein Kauf für die Katz. Und wie gesagt, ob es jetzt 80 oder 100 Bilder sind...who cares?

Außerdem: Kannst du mir mal verraten, wie du das überhaupt darstellen willst? Soweit ich weiß, haben aktuelle Bildschirme alle 60hz. Das heißt, das Bild kann 60 mal pro Sekunde refreshed werden. Richtig?
Würde weiterhin bedeuten, dass alles, was die Grafikkarte zusätzlich rendert, verworfen wird. Deswegen gibt es ja sowas wie vsync und die Graka mit Monitor zu synchronisieren, was ja auch Sinn macht.
Was bringt es mir, wenn ich es ausschalte und mir 120 FPS angezeigt werden, anstelle von 60? Mein Monitor hat deswegen nach wie vor 60hz.

Und in welchem Spiel verhindert ein 6600er jetzt schon, die 60hz zu schaffen, wenn du ne gute Graka hast?


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2010)

Ich hab leider keine 'gute GraKa' hier. Aber ich bezweifle, dass die neusten Spiele mit einem 6600er und einer GTX460 auf guten Settings mit 60 FPS laufen. Aber dazu findet man ja leider nicht wirklich Benchmarks...


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

Ne, leider nicht. Ich hab jetzt auch nur die paar gefunden. 6600er ist da leider kaum noch wo dabei. In den meisten Fällen ja nicht mal mehr ein 8400er. Aber bei dem kommst du bei den meisten Spielen mit ordentlicher Graka auf jedenfall auf 60 FPS.


----------



## muehe (20. November 2010)

hab auch wieder n E8400 drin @3,6Ghz(zu faul höher zu takten bzw. grad keine Zeit  9x 400 sehr bequem alle Spannungen auf Normal Ram läuft auch 1:1) läuft super aber Spiel halt eh nur WoW 1-2 mal die Woche

damit kannst locker Eingabeverz. verringern Haken setzen , CombatLogs mitloggen etc.


----------



## muehe (20. November 2010)

nice Five Fingers 

schöner Film


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2010)

Hab mir mal Eclipse angeschaut - auchn guter Film ;D


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2010)

Hab mir mal Eclipse angeschaut - auchn guter Film ;D


----------



## muehe (20. November 2010)

war das nich 1000mal "Ich liebe Dich" 

Twilight Dingens


----------



## Shefanix (20. November 2010)

Ja, und verdammt - Doppelpost :X


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nice Five Fingers



_Aber irgendwie schwache Dialoge..?_


----------



## muehe (20. November 2010)

ja schon , hätte man besser machen können 

geht sicher auch einiges durch die Sync flöten aber länger werden sie dadurch auch nicht 

fand ihn trotzdem gut


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2010)

Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder ist es normal das mann Mass Effect 2 in 20 Stunden durchgespielt hat beim ersten Mal? Ich les überall was von 35 Stunden


----------



## muehe (20. November 2010)

hast auf Easy gestellt


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2010)

Nope, dachte Extrem ist angemessen, war ganz in Ordnung,


----------



## muehe (20. November 2010)

nee ka habs nicht gespielt


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2010)

pff


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

Kann schon sein, wenn man nicht so viel in der Galaxis rumbummelt, wenig Nebenquests macht und nicht mit jedem NPC labert... beim ersten Durchspielen hatte ich fast 40 Stunden, beim dritten waren es glaub 16


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2010)

Hab eigentlich alles Erkundet und sämtliche Nebenquests gemacht und eigentlich auch mit jedem NPC in den Städten geredet. Bin jetzt grad beim 2ten Mal und hab nach 5 Stunden schon das komplette Team + 3 Leute Loyal, irgendwas mach ich doch falsch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2010)

Stimmt... beim ersten mal Durch spielen hatte ich etwa 10 Stunden gebraucht, bin auch nur so durch gerusht!  beim 2ten mal ging es schon länger wegen neben Quest und co.


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich keine Sony-Klotze im Internet finde. Wenn ich bei Geizhals nach etwas wie einen HX 805 suche, dann gibt es da nichts. Alle neuen Modelle sind nicht da.
Die Klotzen sind doch schon lange am Markt. Hab ich da etwas verpasst?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. November 2010)

Du meinst Glotze?^^

Bisher nur bei Sony selbst zu finden. Vielleicht will die auch keiner mehr anbieten, da Sony allen untersagt Bilder der Fernseher reinzustellen. 

http://www.sony.de/product/t46-hx-series/kdl-46hx805


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Hm? http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a547380.html 

/Edit : Grr..da wird man ja zu Sony weitergeleitet ._.__
_


----------



## Dagonzo (20. November 2010)

Ist auch nur ein Link zum Sony-Shop


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Klos..hattest du nicht auch den Samsung C750 im Auge? _


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Vom C750 bin ich wieder abgekommen. Jetzt soll es entweder der HX805 von Sony werden, oder aber Samsung C7700 bzw. vielleicht sogar der C8790. Letzterer hat für mich das beste Bild, ist aber auch am teuersten und das Display spiegelt wie Sau. Die Sony spiegeln hier nicht so start und vom Bild fand ich den 805er HX jetzt auch top. Heute erst wieder im Saturn gesehen, sogar analog sah gut aus.

Der Sony HX 805 kostet bei Saturn immo 1299 Euro. Aber im Internet findest du die Dinger nicht und das muss doch nen Grund haben. Kein NX805, kein HX805, auch kein 905, einfach garnichts.
Die alten Geräte waren doch auch drin. Ich find das alles mehr als merkwürdig.

Edit:

Laut Google verbietet Sony den Online-Versand der Geräte. Was soll denn das nun? Wenn das Schule macht, dann können wir in Zukunft wieder überteuert bei Saturn kaufen.
Kennt da jemand die Beweggründe für Sonys Vorgehen?


----------



## Gutgore (21. November 2010)

Wollt mal fragen was den so aktuell das beste Gaming-Headset ist? Ich hab zurzeit ein sennheiser pc 151 und die ohrmuscheln sind doch ziemlich klein , da ich brillenträger udn hörgerätenträger bin drückt das schon nach 6-8h auf die Ohren und tut weh. Daher würd ich eins brauchen wa große muscheln hat zb das von Roccat Kave. Hat da einer Ahnung von? ^^


----------



## Nebola (21. November 2010)

Was darfs denn kosten ?

Hab mir das Sennheiser HD 595 gekauft, sind nur Kopfhörer und dazu nen ansteck Mikro, funzt super.

Preis ist allerdings 125&#8364;


----------



## Gutgore (21. November 2010)

Solange die qualität stimmt darf es schon so um die 100 euro kosten. SInd die Ohr-Muscheln vom headset denn groß genug? wegen mein hörgeräten und so. Also sie sollten das Ohr komplett umschließen wenns geht.


----------



## Nebola (21. November 2010)

Ja, sie umschließen das Ganze Ohr, bin auch Brillenträger, also auch das geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

_Bekannter findet seine CD für's ASUS P7P55D-E nicht wieder - gibts die Treiber irgendwo alle zu laden?_


----------



## Kyragan (21. November 2010)

Sicherlich. Auf der ASUS-Homepage wird sich alles finden lassen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2010)

Hier http://ch.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=GcRyQQyzUldWVI52


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

WEI? JEMAND WIESO DER ATI CATALYST TREIBER MIT WOW KOLLIDIERT UND SOMIT ALLES EXTREM LAGGT? SORRY MEIN CAPSLOCK REAGIERT NICHT MEHR


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2010)

Joo, hätte da mal ne Frage.
Und zwar hab ich Zuhause 2 Telefonanschlüsse (laufen über die selbe Tel.-Nummer), kann ich an beiden einen Router dranhängen, sodass an einem Router PC und Tel und am anderen  nur PC dran ist bzw. würde das vernünftig funktionieren?


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Du kannst dich mit deinen DSL-Zugang normal nur einmal einwählen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2010)

Hm, mies sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir gedacht :<


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Was willst du denn machen? Wenn du zwei Router haben willst, dann verbinde doch Router mit Router.


----------



## Arosk (21. November 2010)

Ich versteh den Sinn der Aktion nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2010)

Naja, wenn im 2. Stock  dann ein PC steht und ganz unten im Wohnzimmer noch einer + Telefon, dann wäre das für mich die einfachste Variante (?) alles ans laufen zu bringen. Und neuen Router brauch ich spätestens, wenn ich nächstes Jahr auszieh von daher nicht völlig umsonst. Kabelverlegen wäre net machbar und Wlan ist da auch net so pralle.


----------



## Arosk (21. November 2010)

Ja gut, wenn WLAN nicht dein Ding ist könntest bei einem Router bleiben und auf DLAN gehen, aber wären halt auch extra Kosten.


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2010)

Joa, muss ich dann mal schauen, aber hat noch was Zeit.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kennt da jemand die Beweggründe für Sonys Vorgehen?


Ne nicht wirklich. Wie ich schon schrieb, machen die das mit den Fotos ihrer Produkte auch so und das schon recht lange.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2010)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Tja...du kannst dich nicht beliebig oft einwählen. Wenn dir WLan nicht reicht, dann müsst ihr halt Kabel ziehen oder über die Steckdose gehen.


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2010)

Jo, danke.

Kannst du zufällig einen Wlan-Stick oder D-Lan Adapter empfehlen? Sollte möglichst günstig sein :>


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Wenn du einen Router kaufen willst, dann könntest du auch mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob der jetzige Router evtl. als Basisstation für nen Repeater taugt. Und dann kaufst du nen Router dazu, der auch als Repeater fungieren kann, sodass oben das Signal verstärkt wird. Vom Erdgeschoss zum 2ten OG normal über WLan, weiß nicht, ob das so dolle ist.

WLan-Stick oder D-Lan kann ich nichts empfehlen, ich hab bei mir immer nur Kabel.


----------



## Ol@f (21. November 2010)

Achao, ok danke.^^


----------



## Xerivor (21. November 2010)

Ich schmeiß mal ne kurze Frage in den Raum gibt noch Argumente das Windows XP besser sein sollte als Windows 7?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2010)

Sag wir es so "Windows 7 Pwnd XP" Windows 7 Gewinnt


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2010)

Wenn du nicht gerade Software von Anno dazumal verwenden musst oder einen enorm schwachen Rechner hast: Nein.


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal ne kurze Frage in den Raum gibt noch Argumente das Windows XP besser sein sollte als Windows 7?



Jap, ein knapp 10 Jahre auf dem Markt befindliches Betriebssystem ist definitiv in jeder Hinsicht besser als das neue Modell.   


Hatte dir das jemand verklickert?


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2010)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal ne kurze Frage in den Raum gibt noch Argumente das Windows XP besser sein sollte als Windows 7?



Wenn man auf Software steht, für die inzwischen sogar der Support mehr und mehr eingestellt wird, bzw. in manchen Bereichen sogar schon eingestellt wurde, dann sollte man auf jedenfall zu XP greifen.
Mal im Ernst: Wenn man jetzt nicht gerade die modernste Hardware hat und auch sonst nicht unbedingt immer aus dem Vollen schöpfen muss, dann kann man sein Windows XP immo noch gut behalten.
Was für XP spricht, ist nach wie vor der geringere Resourcenhunger. Bei einen modernen System ist das aber nicht nur wumpe, sondern da profitiert man sogar von den Vorteilen, die Win7 ansonsten mitbringt.

Ich seh jetzt nicht in jedem Fall Bedarf, von XP auf Win7 zu wechseln. Das kommt halt auf den Nutzer an. Wer allerdings jetzt nen PC kauft und da noch auf XP setzt ist selbst schuld.
Sollte man Software haben, die mit Win7 einfach nicht läuft und da gibt es einiges, dann kann man immer noch Dualboot einrichten und gut ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ziSkBj_DrhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 das nene ich mal einen FREAK!


----------



## Ennia (23. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ja, sowas braucht der Mensch ^^


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
*Motorola Defy - Ist das ein gutes Handy?*
[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Sieht rein vom Datenblatt her nicht schlecht aus. Gibts keine Tests? Ist ja noch sehr neu das Smartphone. Android 2.1, soweit alle Arten der Verbindung vorhanden, kapazitiver Touchscreen mit guter Auflösung, microSDHC-Slot... klingt soweit gut. Schau aber in jedem Fall nach Erfahrungsberichten. Rein vom Datenblatt lesen sich viele Handys gut, aber was dabei letzten Endes rauskommt ist nicht immer das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Ich bin halt nur neugierig geworden, wegen dem Cyber-Monday bei Amazon. Da könnte es dann am Montag das Handy um bis zu 80% billiger geben - das wäre interessant da mein 5800XM mich wirklich nervt :X


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Für 80% billiger würde ich das auch nehmen, so als Ersatzhandy  
Ich spekuliere aber eher auf eine billigere PS3, so als Bluray-Player. Aber ich bezweifle, dass die richtig teuren Sachen Tatsache mehr als als 30-40% Rabatt bekommen. Und das wär ja schon heftig.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

30-40% wären bei beiden schon genug. Leider hab ich nur Geld für eines von beiden. Ich hoffe auf das Handy, weil ich dann mein 5800XM verkaufen kann - für die PS3 hätte ich nur nutzen um sie dann zu verkaufen :O


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Wenn die PS3 unter 200€ fällt überleg ichs mir, aber das wird mit Sicherheit nicht passieren.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Wenns Handy unter 200€ fällt, dann überleg ichs mir :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

Boar, ich gebe es gleich auf mit einem 32 Zoll Fernseher fürs Zimmer. Entweder sind sie mir einfach zu Teuer, oder sie taugen nicht zum zocken [PS3/Xbox360] input lag.

Ich glaub ich kauf mir einfach noch mal für 300taken 24 Zoll Monitor. benutzen denn dann für Fernsehen und Film schauen & PS3/Xbox Zocken. :> ^^


----------



## muehe (23. November 2010)

32" is auch relativ klein 

würd schon gleich n 40-42"er nehmen

hast den InputLag denn selbst gesehen oder eher theoretisch ?


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Ihr bringt mich auf ne gute Idee...

Nehm ich halt die Gutschrift aufn Vertrag und hab so keine Handykosten fürn paar Monate und zieh mir per Amazon n günstiges Wildfire o. Ä. an Land... mh... iPhone wäre eh zu teuer gewesen, wenns auch verlockend war... D:

InputLag... ich wette dass es ungefähr ne Hand voll Leute gibt, die den Unterschied überhaupt merken...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

40 Zoll ist mir einfach zu gross für mein Zimmer.  

Ich wüsste nicht mal wo ich 32 Zoll hin packen sollte. :>

EDIT: Ne halt über Foren etc.. wie sollte ich es den selbst testen? PS3 in Shop Tragen "Hey, alta will man meine PS anschliessen zum testen" Oo


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Wenn ich nicht zufällig beim CyberMonday was günstiges abgreifen kann werd ich vermutlich beim 37" Phillips bleiben 
Da der direkt an die Wand kommt will ich einfach nicht auf Ambilight verzichten


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Wenn man vorher wüsste, was wie billig wird...

Das Wildfire sollte denke ich drin sein, das liegt bei ~260 atm, evtl. ja auch das HTC Legend oder das Samsung Wave S8500. Mal beobachten. Das erste Milestone liegt auch so im Bereich des Legend. :/


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Bei Cybermonday gibts nur den Sony Bravia in einer kleinen Variante. Man sieht ja auf Amazon schon welche Sachen es geben könnte, aus den etwas >100 wird jetzt noch abgestimmt und die Top30 gibts dann


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Ist halt auch toll, dass das an einem Monatmorgen ist. Weil da ja auch keiner arbeitet oder in der Schule ist. Aber vermutlich gerade deswegen. 
Ich fürchte nur, dass Amazon wieder ne halbe Stunde gnadenlos down sein wird (wie beim Win7 für 50 Euro-Verkauf) und danach nix mehr da ist.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Um 10Uhr schaut mein Vater nach, um 12Uhr schaue ich nach, da Freistunde, um 14Uhr wieder mein Vater und um 16 bin ich eh wieder daheim. Soll ja angeblich im 2Stunden-Takt gehen :O


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Mhm... da nehm ich das Fon-Ladegerät mal besser mit in die Schule :S (Bei einem 11-Stunden Tag geht das schon mal leer).


----------



## muehe (23. November 2010)

die http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b003bdxsra/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF sollen recht gut sein 34ms Inputlag

 LGPH S-IPS (&#1082;&#1086;&#1076; 278); LGD WUY SCAL32" Panel


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

EspCap 

"Kann ich mal mein Handy laden?" Lehrer "Tickst du noch richtig?" 

EDIT: Muehe genau den hab ich in zwischen auch im Auge.


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Schön find ich das Defy ja jetzt nicht. :/
Seriously... it's fugly as hell!


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> "Kann ich mal mein Handy laden?" Lehrer "Tickst du noch richtig?"



Wieso fragen? Einfach einstecken, machen bei uns einige manchmal. Die Lehrer kümmerts wenig, warum auch.

Und wozu hat man einen Oberstufenraum


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Bei uns juckt das eh niemanden, liegen dank den MacBooks eh genug Kabel und Ladegeräte rum.


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie bei uns einige Lehrer auf iPads reagieren, wenn ich mir endlich mal eins hole (hab ich beim iPad 2G vor, wenn das Geld da ist).
In der Hausordnung steht nur, dass Handys verboten sind (ok, hält sich keiner dran und kümmert sich auch keiner drum), über Tablets steht nichts drin


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Come on... jetzt ist das Nokia X6 auf einmal wieder da... aber SYMBIAN WWAARSTGFDHGDGZR ZE ZTEW$ !! !"11
Ob die mir, wenn ich noch 2 Monate warte n Wildfire oder Legend anbieten? 

Edit: Dafür haben sie jetzt das Vivaz Pro rausgenommen... interessant...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

hab Jetzt gerade den 560er im Auge sogar mit LED http://www.microspot.ch/microspot/product/LCD-TV/0000412160/Philips_32PFL5605H_-_32_5000_Series_LCD_TV_-_Brei/detail.jsf

Weiss aber nicht ob ich echt Fernseher kaufen sollte oder ob für mich, der 98% Filme/PS3/Xbox360/Pc/Pc Gaming ja e vom Schreibtisch Stuhl Spielt/Schaut. (Alle geräte sind Momentan an meinem 24Zoll Full HD Angelschosse) 

Nicht einfach nochmal 24Zoller als Dritten Monitor mehr Lohnt. :>


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schön find ich das Defy ja jetzt nicht. :/
> Seriously... it's fugly as hell!



Schön nicht, aber ganz gut so wie es ausschaut ;D


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2010)

Von vorn gesehen ists ganz schick, aber wenn ich den Rest von dem Ding sehe komm ich mir vor als wärs n russischer Miniaturpanzer. :/


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - aber hey - wenns günstig wird, warum nicht? Das beste find ich an dem Handy ja Android <3


----------



## muehe (23. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> hab Jetzt gerade den 560er im Auge sogar mit LED http://www.microspot...Brei/detail.jsf
> 
> Weiss aber nicht ob ich echt Fernseher kaufen sollte oder ob für mich, der 98% Filme/PS3/Xbox360/Pc/Pc Gaming ja e vom Schreibtisch Stuhl Spielt/Schaut. (Alle geräte sind Momentan an meinem 24Zoll Full HD Angelschosse)
> 
> Nicht einfach nochmal 24Zoller als Dritten Monitor mehr Lohnt. :>




kannst dir ja mal den Thread angucken http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f111/32-1080p-tv-als-monitorersatz-652310.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

Jo, Sieht Intressant aus. 

Dort ist auch der vorgeschlagene TV von dir. 

nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Unterschied ist ja echt gross zwischen 24 und 32.   Wenn man das so neben einerandere sieht.


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

*sigh* Und wieder mal ist der iOS 4.2 Download 100 MB vor Schluss abgekackt.... was ist da denn los :/


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2010)

Bei mir ging es mit einem mal um die 15 Minuten hat es gedauert.

WoW US Server sind noch down, aber zumindestens andrer Hintergrund jetzt, nicht mehr Lich King mit dem Schnee, was geruckelt hat jedesmal wie Sau.


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

LK lief bei mir auch Butterweich. Bei dir sind die Server ja schonmal 6 Stunden länger down als geplant, mal morgen auf EU gespannt :X


----------



## Soramac (23. November 2010)

Kann halt mit meinem MacBook Pro nicht alles auf Anschlag stellen (:


----------



## muehe (23. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jo, Sieht Intressant aus.
> 
> Dort ist auch der vorgeschlagene TV von dir.
> 
> ...



n 37er geht da sicher auch haben so 90-91cm Breite


----------



## Shefanix (23. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann halt mit meinem MacBook Pro nicht alles auf Anschlag stellen (:



Ich kanns und bin froh drüber


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> n 37er geht da sicher auch haben so 90-91cm Breite


Witzig, ob wohl ich Kein Platz im Zimmer haben kauf ich mir vorher lieber http://www.microspot.ch/microspot/product/LCD-TV/0000420805/Philips_37PFL5405H_-_94_cm_%28_37_%29_5000_Series_LCD/detail.jsf?current=1&DCSext.Ref=&R=324415230049264 kostet etwa genau gleich viel. :O


----------



## muehe (23. November 2010)

kauf für Eltern glaube den Philips 7605 , vorher aber nochmal den Samsung C6700 und LG LE7500 angucken bzw. vergleichen


----------



## Shadlight (23. November 2010)

Hi,
sind LEDs jetzt eigentlich auch zum spielen geeignet? Will mir evlt nach Weihnachten einen kaufen da mir das Bild sehr gut gefällt. Ich lese aber oft das sie zu Langsam das Bildaufbauen?


----------



## EspCap (23. November 2010)

Natürlich. Ein LED-Display verwendet genau die gleiche Technik wie ein 'normaler' LCD, nur eben mit LEDs als Hintergrundbeleuchtung statt Röhren. Sonst ist da kein technischer Unterschied.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Wobei es da auch den Unterschied zwichen Edge und "Full" LED gibt - wenn man das Geld hat immer zu Full LED greifen - Edge ist extrem (wirklich extrem) anfällig für Clouding (wo ich zB. ziemlich empfindlich drauf reagiere)..


@Sam - der 5605 ist ein sehr guter Spiele-TV - gute Wahl! (falls er es wird) :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

was kostet ein Full LED Fernseher? wollte ca 650-700 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Claut (24. November 2010)

Huhu. Hab mal ne frage was man ggn. zu wenig FPS machen kann. 
Einige Sagen es läge an meiner Leitung, andere meinen es liegt an der Hardware

Bin meist mit 17-21 FPS unterwegs und in Instanzen mit 6-13 und da bleibt das Bild gerne mal eine weile stehen.
Technische Daten:

Windows Vista  32 bit
Prozessor Intel Core 2 Quad CPU  Q6600  2.40-2.40 GHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE
3GB DDR2
6000er I-net Leitung


----------



## Nebola (24. November 2010)

Also wer sagt das FPS an deinem DSL liegen, denkt auch die Erde wäre ne Scheibe.

Also Grafikkarte ich natürlich auch nicht die neuste, genau wie CPU. Wie sieht es mit Grafiktreiber Update aus ?


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2010)

Müsst an deiner Hardware liegen. Deine CPU reicht zwar locker für WoW, deine Grafikkarte ist aber nicht wirklich dafür geeignet. Die ist nicht wirklich so stark auf der Brust :X


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Die Grafikkarte tauschen - deine Karte ist glaube ich - eine Office Karte.

In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Hast du Schatten runtergestellt und Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?

Die FPS haben mit der Internetleitung nichts zu tun.

------------------

@Shadlight :

Welche Größe soll es denn sein?
Muss es unbedingt ein LED sein?_


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

40", LED brauche ich eigentlich nicht, sollte aber 100 Herz haben. Und mein Zimmer ist halt Tagsüber hell (Fenster gegenüber vom Tv)


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Wird drauf gespielt? 

Falls das auch noch zutrifft solltest du dich (bei dem Preis und der Größe) eher bei einem Plasma umschauen - die sind meist entspiegelt und bringen auch Tagsüber ein ordentliches Bild (vor allem bei Lichteinfall)

Bei dem Preis kriegst du sogar 46" - hier zB : Panasonic TX-P46S20E

Der 42" (40" gibts bei Plasmas nicht) kostet "nur" ~560€_


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

also ich will Ps3 drauf spielen und BluRay gucken(& HD+). Bei Plasmas habe ich gelesen das die oft Fiepen. Und 46" ist für mein Zimmer devinitiv zu groß


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Dann halt der 42"er - das fiepen gibt es bei jeder TV-Art und bei jedem Hersteller - da hat mal halt Pech gehabt und muss ihn umtauschen wenn es einen stört - wenn du mal googlest oder Foren durchliest siehst du das es überall auftritt.

Grad für BluRay und Spielen ist ein Plasma mMn. zu empfehlen - vor allem noch bei dem Lichteinfall.

Als LED-Alternative gibts zB. den von Sam vorgeschlagenen 5606 von Philips - aber da kriegst du für dein Geld halt eine geringere Größe._


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

Phillips 40" meinst du den?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2010)

Pain wie sieht es denn mit dem Philips 37PFL5405H aus? ist nur bisschen Teuer dafür 37 Zoll.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Kannst du ohne Bedenken nehmen - gilt auch als "LED-Spiele-TV" in der "Szene" :-)

@Shad - Oh! Ich hatte den teuer in Erinnerung 

Wie schon zu Sam gesagt - super TV vor allem für's Spielen - und wenn man auf das LED-Bild steht dann natürlich auch für alles andere._


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

ist da ein großer Unterschied zwischen dem 40" und dem 37"? (außer 200€:S)


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Die Größe - sonst sollte da nichts anders sein - wäre ja auch Blödsinn. :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

Ich gucke mir morgen erstmal 'n Phillips im Laden an. Ich mag den Fuß nicht so vom aussehen. Und vom Style würde ich am liebsten nen Sony nehmen :S


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

homoerotische typen


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

kann sein...(?)


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_...._


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XobBq3D6Vs&feature=related


----------



## Shadlight (24. November 2010)

was soll das mir jetzt sagen? cool bro.


----------



## Claut (24. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Grafikkarte tauschen - deine Karte ist glaube ich - eine Office Karte.
> 
> In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Hast du Schatten runtergestellt und Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?
> 
> ...


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Gib 10-15€ mehr aus und nimm ne 5760 - damit solltest du spürbar mehr FPS haben - ist zwar auch keine "Burner-Karte" aber für WoW ausreichend - solltest damit dann aber trotzdem Sichtweite ein wenig reduzieren und den Schatten runterstellen.

Hast du die paar € mehr nicht dann nimm eine 4650 - empfehlenswerter wäre aber aufjeden Fall die 5670.

Hier ein Video - damit du einen kleinen Eindruck kriegst : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr8jlW4Le70&feature=related (der Spielt sogar in einer höheren Auflösung)_


----------



## Soramac (24. November 2010)

Also der Patch ist mal hammergeil. Ihr müsst den WoW Sound umbedingt anmachen, neues Vögelgezwitscher oder wenn man in Gilneas reinreitet über die Brücke hört man das quietschen von den Laternen.


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1412161/Wichsen_bumsen_Blasenschwaeche


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

*
Painschkes hast schon Moon gesehen
*


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Nö , noch nicht._


----------



## Soramac (24. November 2010)

Zwerg Schamane Level 17 hihi (:


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also der Patch ist mal hammergeil. Ihr müsst den WoW Sound umbedingt anmachen, neues Vögelgezwitscher oder wenn man in Gilneas reinreitet über die Brücke hört man das quietschen von den Laternen.



Kommt man nicht erst mit Cata nach Gilneas? :O

Edit: Muss eh erst noch den Patch laden und fang dann einen Gnom-Priester an ;D


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Sind nur ~150MB - sollte nicht lange dauern ;-)_


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2010)

Man kann ja sowieso auch ohne Patch spielen :O

Kyra, spielst du WoW? Hier läuft grad ein Level 7er rum der Kyragan heisst :O


----------



## Knallfix (24. November 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Und 46" ist für mein Zimmer devinitiv zu groß



Zu groß gibt es nicht. 
Nichts schrumpft schneller als ein HD TV, der mit ordentlichem Material gefüttert wird.

Knall


----------



## Dagonzo (24. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Vom C750 bin ich wieder abgekommen. Jetzt soll es entweder der HX805 von Sony werden, oder aber Samsung C7700 bzw. vielleicht sogar der C8790. Letzterer hat für mich das beste Bild, ist aber auch am teuersten und das Display spiegelt wie Sau. Die Sony spiegeln hier nicht so start und vom Bild fand ich den 805er HX jetzt auch top. Heute erst wieder im Saturn gesehen, sogar analog sah gut aus.
> 
> Der Sony HX 805 kostet bei Saturn immo 1299 Euro. Aber im Internet findest du die Dinger nicht und das muss doch nen Grund haben. Kein NX805, kein HX805, auch kein 905, einfach garnichts.
> Die alten Geräte waren doch auch drin. Ich find das alles mehr als merkwürdig.
> ...


Hi Klos,

mich hatte das auch mal interessiert und war so frei mal bei Sony direkt per Mail nachzufragen. Als Antwort kam das:

*Sehr geehrte(r) Hr xxxxxx,*

*vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zum Sony Partner Programm.

Bei dem von Ihnen ausgewählten Produkt handelt es sich um ein Premium Produkt unserer BRAVIA TV Serie.*

*Daher ist es unser Ziel, für diese Premium Modelle auch eine qualitativ hochwertige Vermarktung sicherzustellen. Daher wird dieses Modell ausschließlich über ausgewählte Bravia Premium Partner vertrieben. Bei Kauf beim Bravia Premium Partner profitieren Sie von:*

*- Fachkundiger Beratung durch geschulte Mitarbeiter
- Live-Demonstration des Sony Produktes vor Ort
- Individuelle Beratung zu allen Service- und Garantiefragen
- verlängerte Garantie für ausgewählte Modelle 

Für freuen uns daher, wenn Sie sich zum Kauf des BRAVIA TV’s beim BRAVIA Premium Partner entscheiden. Eine Partner in Ihrer Nähe finden Sie unter: *

*http://www.sony.de/dealerlocator/search** 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen*

*Sony Deutschland GmbH
Customer Information Center
Kemperplatz 1
10785 Berlin
Tel.: 01805/252586 *
Fax:  01805/252587 *
montags bis freitags von 9:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr
* (0,14 EUR / Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz - maximal 0,42 EUR / Minute aus Mobilfunknetzen)

Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrates: Howard Marsh
Geschäftsführung: Jeffry van Ede, Serge Foucher, Markus Zumkeller
Rechtsform GmbH, HRB Berlin-Charlottenburg 107677 B*


----------



## Kyragan (24. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kyra, spielst du WoW? Hier läuft grad ein Level 7er rum der Kyragan heisst :O



Fake. 
Ich spiele schon seit mehr als eineinhalb Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## muehe (24. November 2010)

Gamon hat mich umgeboxt


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2010)

Nicht nur dich ;d


----------



## Soramac (24. November 2010)

29 mit meinem Schamane (:


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Armory-Link0r! 

Ich glaub ich spiel meine Kriegerin auch noch auf 80 (ist grad 75) - dann ist der Monat eh ausgelaufen und ich kann das Spiel beruhigt deinstallieren _


----------



## Shefanix (24. November 2010)

Ich werd jetzt einen meinen Troll-Druiden auf 80 bringen, und danach meine Blutelfen-Paladina nach Frostwolf rüberbringen mit Cata :O


----------



## Soramac (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Armory-Link0r!
> 
> _



http://www.wowarmory...+Dream&cn=Vaank

Bitte 

Anscheinend werden die neuen Gegenstände noch nicht angezeigt, die es gibt.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Welche neuen Items? Hab ich was verpasst? 

Schick! :-)_


----------



## Soramac (25. November 2010)

Es gibt tausend neue Items. Die glaub Ich noch nicht in der Datenbank vom Arsenal eingetragen sind.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Für Twinks oder meinst jetzt ganz normal die Inztanz-Drops usw?_


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hi Klos,
> 
> mich hatte das auch mal interessiert und war so frei mal bei Sony direkt per Mail nachzufragen. Als Antwort kam das:
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die Info. Ich finde es ja witzig, dass Sony glaubt, der geneigte Kunde würde in Läden wie Saturn fachmännische Beratung finden. Erst heute war ich bei Saturn und hab mal völlig unbeholfen gefragt, was denn der Unterschied zwischen Samsung C8970 und C7700 sei. Die Antwort war: das Design. Auf die Frage hin, wie das Design die 300 Euro rechtfertigen könne und ob es da nicht noch technische Unterschiede gäbe, kam dann noch, der C8970 hat mehr Scart-Anschlüsse.

Natürlich weiß ich, dass der C8970 800 fps 200 hz hat und der C7700 600 fps. Was ich mit den Daten jetzt genau anfangen soll, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber an dieser Stelle hätte ich, als jemand, der von Fernseher schon mal garkeine Ahnung hat, wenigsens mal einen Unterschied nennen können, wenn ein Kunde mich gefragt hätte. Außerdem hat der 8790 noch etwas wie Local Dimming. Gut, hier ging es jetzt um Samsung-Geräte, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie bei einem Sony mehr wissen würden. Was schließen wir daraus?

Jeder dahergelaufene Vollnoob in Sachen Fernsehtechnik, der sich auch nur ein bisschen einliest, weiß mehr zu berichten, als das sogenannte Fachpersonal, welches Sony zum Verkauf ihrer Premium-Geräte auserkoren hat. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal direkt so an Sony weitergeben.

Aber die Sony bzw. überhaupt die Geräte sind bei Mediamark oder Saturn derzeit in der Tat nicht viel teurer, als im Internet, wenn man Versand noch mit einrechnet. Im Falle vom C7700 wären das grob 150 Euro Unterschied. Hab heute schon versucht, bei Saturn etwas zu handeln, aber ging nichts. Morgen versuch ich es mal bei MM. Außerdem schau ich mal beim Atlas Vision Store in München vorbei. Laut Hifi-Forum ein Geheimtipp in Sachen Preisen. Mal sehen. Jedenfalls muss ich mich jetzt demnächst mal entscheiden.


----------



## Soramac (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Für Twinks oder meinst jetzt ganz normal die Inztanz-Drops usw?_



Beides.

Hab nen Bugg gefunden wie man unter Orgrimmar kommt, in die Halle der dings gehen wo man die PvP Sachen kauft, dann auf den großen Stuhl setzen in der Mitte, aber man muss etwas davon weglaufen weil es verbuggt ist, dann hockt der sich drauf und fällt durch den Boden (:


----------



## Kaldreth (25. November 2010)

Hm bin auch am überlegen ob ich noch nen Twink anfange bis Cata... weiß nicht was ich mit meinem Pala noch machen soll.... naja mal sehen die einzige Klasse die mich reizen würde, wäre allerdings der Druide allerdings find ich die Eule und den Baum sooooo dämlich... mal gucken!


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Baum gibts doch garnicht mehr - bzw. nur Temporär - hat nen 3min Cooldown oder so dann_ _:-) _


----------



## Kaldreth (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Baum gibts doch garnicht mehr - bzw. nur Temporär - hat nen 3min Cooldown oder so dann_ _:-) _



Ernsthaft? Aber die Eule gibt es noch oder? Dann wird der Druide grad mal interessant vielleicht spiel ich ihn doch mal hoch! Hab 1,5 Jahre Pause gemacht scheint sich einiges getan zu haben. Ich fand es nur immer dämlich wenn so ein Baum neben mir her lief... sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon lange einen.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Also ich seh jetzt nurnoch Druiden die ohne heilen - und wieso sollten sie nicht in Baumform gehen wenn sie noch eine hätten _


----------



## Kaldreth (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also ich seh jetzt nurnoch Druiden die ohne heilen - und wieso sollten sie nicht in Baumform gehen wenn sie noch eine hätten _



Weil sie scheiße aussieht  und sie es für heros nicht benötigen!? Keine Ahnung


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173256-mit-ohne-baum/ - der Sticky heisst : Mit ohne Baum

Also hab ich wohl recht _


----------



## eaglestar (25. November 2010)

*(aus dem Sticky)

Ich will meinen Baum zurück ! IMMER !*
Blizzard versprach eine Glyphe um der Castergestalt eine ständie Baumform ohne die Boni zu geben. Allerdings weiß man da ja nie.


----------



## Kaldreth (25. November 2010)

Klasse super Änderung! Dann wird wohl heute Abend ein Druide erstellt!


----------



## Ennia (25. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Klasse super Änderung! Dann wird wohl heute Abend ein Druide erstellt!



jetzt kratzt sich die Kuh neben dir halt nach jedem Spell am Arsch - ich weiß nicht was besser ist...


----------



## Kaldreth (25. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> jetzt kratzt sich die Kuh neben dir halt nach jedem Spell am Arsch - ich weiß nicht was besser ist...



solange sie danach nicht an der Hand riecht... 

Die Idee mit einer Verwandlung find ich super und passt auch zu der Klasse, aber ein Baum!?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

Gerade Schnäpchen bei Aldi gemacht. etwa umrechnet 40&#8364; für so ne Medion Funktastatur Maus + ne Steckleiste (9) mit Überspannungsschutz. 

Die Medion Funk Tasta und Maus bekommt meine Sis zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Nebola (25. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Medion Funk Tasta und Maus bekommt meine Sis zu Weihnachten.



Solange hält die eh net


----------



## Schustrij (25. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt einen meinen Troll-Druiden auf 80 bringen, und danach meine Blutelfen-Paladina nach Frostwolf rüberbringen mit Cata :O


bleib bloß weg von frostwolf ....


----------



## Shefanix (25. November 2010)

Warum sollte ich das tun?


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann wenn man plötzlich keinen Handyempfang mehr hat?

Meine Mutter hat seid eben von einer Sekunde auf die andere keinen Empfang mehr - wir haben die Sim-Karte in mein Handy gemacht (weil wir dachten es liegt am Handy) - da gibts aber auch keinen Empfang mehr..

Somit liegts wohl an der Sim , oder? 

Was kann sie jetzt machen? Umtauschen und Nummer behalten (geht das?)

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

Deine Mutter kann morgne ohne problme in den Shop gehen und nach einer neuen Sim fragen, das ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten.

EDIT: Die Nummer behält sie natürlich.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Alles klar - eben war er wieder da - jetzt ist er wieder weg..komische Geschichte 

Dank dir :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

Kein Problem.

Mein Tipp die neue SIM Karte gleich im Laden testen. Weil meine Mutter bei ihrem neuen Handy auch ne neue SIM dazu bekommen hat, die Leider ne Falsche Nummer hatte, von einem Anderen Kunden.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Alles klar - zum Glück ist hier gleich nen Vodafone-Shop in der Nähe :-)_


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2010)

Ist die SIM-Karte vielleicht einfach ein 'bisschen' älter? 
SIM-Karten haben ja nur eine beschränkte Anzahl von möglichen Lese/Schreibe-Vorgängen bis sie gar nichts mehr machen...


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Jup , die hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf'm Buckel - naja..derzeit geht sie wieder - wenn es morgen wieder "rumspackt" geh ich fix los und tausch sie.._


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist die SIM-Karte vielleicht einfach ein 'bisschen' älter?
> SIM-Karten haben ja nur eine beschränkte Anzahl von möglichen Lese/Schreibe-Vorgängen bis sie gar nichts mehr machen...



Wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass die mal jemand erreicht hätte. Ich nutze meinte seit etwa 4 Jahren und hab dahingehend keine Probleme.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2010)

Meine ist noch älter... mindestens 6 Jahre, und tut auch noch. Aber ya never know.
100k mal kann sich das Handy an bzw. abmelden, bis die SIM sich deaktiviert... schwer zu erreichen, aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Detela (25. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffis!
Hab seit einigen Tagen das Prob. das ich in WoW und Black Ops lagge.
Ich glaube an meinem Pc liegt es nicht oder? Hier mal die hardware:

Hersteller: Fujitsu Siemens Computer
Klassifikation: 3,6 Winwos-Leistungsindex
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8 200 @2.33GHz 2,34 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 3,00GB
Systemtyp: 32 Bit-Betriebssystem

Unter anderem hab ich eine 16k Leitung! Und hab Vista.
Also ich wüsste echt nicht wieso ich lagge, ich hab höhstens WMP im Hintergrund an, sonst nichts!
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. November 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffis!
> Hab seit einigen Tagen das Prob. das ich in WoW und Black Ops lagge.
> Ich glaube an meinem Pc liegt es nicht oder? Hier mal die hardware:
> 
> ...



Was hast denn für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## Elda (25. November 2010)

Moinsen!
Da ich mir demnächst ne PS3 zulegen werde wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand nen guten Fernseher empfehlen kann? 
So ~80-100 diagonale reicht. Preislich denk ich so an 400+ hoffe das kommt hin.


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2010)

http://www.comtech.de/Samsung-UE-40C8790-LED-Fernseher_detail_16722.html?sPartner=2

Den hol ich mir morgen.  Auch für meine Playsi.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Übersteigt glaub ich sein Budget 

@Elda : 

Wenn dir die Größe wirklich reicht - ganz klar : Philips 32PFL5405H_


----------



## Detela (25. November 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Was hast denn für ne Grafikkarte?



Ähm hoffe das ist richtig  

Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE

Und ähm falls das noch hilft ist 32bit.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

Philips 32PFL5405H ist auch zum Zocken geeignet?


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Öhm ja - wieso nicht? Ist doch der den du und Shadlight auch im Auge haben - oder nicht? °_°

Ahhh..ne..hab's selbst gesehen..

Warte..Link kommt gleich..

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a512970.html
_


----------



## Shadlight (25. November 2010)

LE40B650 hole ich mir wahrscheinlich. Nur nirgends steht wie hoch der Input Lag ist :S


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Ziemlich hoch 

Ausserdem ist das ein 2009er Modell - somit "veraltet" - der C650 ist der Nachfolger - der hat aber auch einen hohen Inputlag..

Und dazu kommt noch das der C650 ein ziemliches "Panel-Roulette" hat - kannst also mit Glück einen leisen , nicht brummenden/surrenden/fiependen TV abbekommen oder du hast Pech und es surrt/fiept/brummt dir die Ohren voll _


----------



## Shadlight (25. November 2010)

-.-' dann kann ich wieder alles über den haufen werfen?


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Naja..ich zB. bin extrem Empfindlich was den Inputlag angeht..kann bei dir natürlich anders sein 

Hier mal ein "richtiger" Test vom B650 (wobei ich ihn nichtmehr kaufen würde) : Test

_


----------



## Shadlight (25. November 2010)

Dann werde ich weiter suchen. 100ms ist mir zu viel. >_<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Öhm ja - wieso nicht? Ist doch der den du und Shadlight auch im Auge haben - oder nicht? °_°
> 
> Ahhh..ne..hab's selbst gesehen..
> 
> ...


Genau der wahres. 

Werden in mir wohl am Samstag anschauen....


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Was stört dich denn am 5605?

@Sam 

Ich hoffe er gefällt dir :]
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

Hoffe ich Jetzt mal auch, sonst werde ich noch bekloppt.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_Jo..ist auch schwer..damals (Ja..DAMALS ...) ist man in Laden gegangen und konntest zwichen 5 TV's entscheiden und alle waren in Ordnung _


----------



## Shadlight (25. November 2010)

Weil ich am liebsten einen mit DVB-C oder S hätte. Wenn ich den Phillips nehme brauche ich nen Receiver. 

Edit: ok ich denke ich werde mir den Phillips nächste Woche kaufen und nen HD Receiver.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_DVB-C & DVB-T - hat er doch? Nur DVB-S nicht 

Und was ist mit dem S20? Hat auch DVB-C & DVB-T

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo..ist auch schwer..damals (Ja..DAMALS ...) ist man in Laden gegangen und konntest zwichen 5 TV's entscheiden und alle waren in Ordnung _


Jop, genau das gleich mit dem Handy "Boar das hat am meisten Megapixel das nehme ich" oder "Hm der Sony da drüben sieht gut aus packen wir den ein"


----------



## Shadlight (25. November 2010)

würdest du den Phillips oder S20 nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2010)

_ICH würde den S20 nehmen - einen genauen Grund kann ich dir auch nicht sagen..gibt halt auch ne größere Diagonale für's Geld..

Sind beide für's Zocken mehr als in Ordnung - ist eher Geschmackssache..also ob man eher auf das Plasma Bild oder LED Bild steht.. :]_


----------



## Shadlight (25. November 2010)

ok dann werde ich mal im MM usw LED mit Plasma vergleichen.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_(LCD)-LED hat halt ein etwas künstliches Bild bzw. sehr kräftige Farben - Plasma ist da etwas "normaler"

Wobei man das jeweils ändern kann mit passenden Einstellungen.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

Ich mags:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjH5RXNFSUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. November 2010)

Ja Abends zum Einschlafen isses ok!


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2010)

Twilight <3

Aber die Klavierversion is am besten :O


Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Smarthphone was auch bezahlbar ist. Voraussetzungen: Android (möglichst 2.2), 720p-Kamera, HD-Video Wiedergabe. Sollte maximal ~420&#8364; kosten - gerne auch Handys mit einbeziehen, die "gebraucht" so teuer sind :X

Gibts ne gute Seite wo man günstig, gebrauchte Smartphones kaufen kann? Also nicht ebay :O

Was ist eigentlich Brading genau, und was Software-Branding? Ich seh beim Desire mit Branding keinen Unterschied zu dem ohne :X


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2010)

So, nun hab ich endlich meine neue Glotze. 

Die ist es nun geworden:

http://www.sony.de/p...ies/kdl-46hx805

Ich hoffe mal, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. Am Sonntag wird aufgebaut. Gekauft bei MM und lustigerweise habe ich aus einer Fehlberatung Profit schlagen können. So ein Sony-Mitarbeiter meinte, es sei eine 3D-Brille dabei.
Daheim angekommen, die Packung geöffnet, war natürlich nichts dabei. Also wieder auf zu MM um mich zu beschweren. Es stellte sich dann raus, dass der Sony-Mitarbeiter sich bezüglich der Brille geirrt hatte. Der Chefe in der Abteilung hat mir darauf hin so ein 3D-Paket von Sony in die Hand gedrückt, mit zwei Brillen. Kostet alleine knapp 200 Euro glaub. Super Sache. 

Eines muss man MM echt lassen. Sie sind echt kulant.


----------



## Shadlight (26. November 2010)

will auch... >_<


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Glückwunsch - ich wusste du nimmst 'nen Sony! :-)

Machst dann ein kleines Review bzw. sagst was dir gefällt und was nicht? (Okay..das ist ein kleines Review :]....)_


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

Sony ist sowieso > all (:


----------



## Shadlight (26. November 2010)

wirst du mit der Ps3 oder einem BluRay Player 3D schauen?


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Ich denk mal mit der PS3 - er hat ja eine..wieso sollte er dann nochn Player haben? :]_


----------



## Elda (26. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Twilight <3
> 
> Aber die Klavierversion is am besten :O
> 
> ...



Samsung Wave Gt 8500 ~299€ musst mal googeln


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich denk mal mit der PS3 - er hat ja eine..wieso sollte er dann nochn Player haben? :]_



Weil er vielleicht nicht weiss, dass er bereits eine PS3 besitzt.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Dann ist natürlich alles klar _


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

Ich habe es zumindestens auch nicht gewusst.


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Samsung Wave Gt 8500 ~299€ musst mal googeln



Im Moment schwebt mir ja eher das Desire von HTC vor. Das Wave hat außerdem Bada, ich will aber Android haben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. November 2010)

Kauf das Desire... würde aber lieber zum Desire HD Greifen.


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2010)

Das übersteigt mein Budget aber um einiges - über 600&#8364; kostet das ja <.<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. November 2010)

Warte doch bis nach Weihnachten, hast du sicher mehr Geld in der Tasche?


----------



## Shefanix (26. November 2010)

Das soll ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. November 2010)

Ok... ich schick dir ne PM mit meiner Adresse.


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

War eigentlich für mich vorgesehen (:


----------



## Kyragan (26. November 2010)

Branding heißt, dass beim Bootup dir statt n HTC-Logo halt bspw. ein vodafone Logo entgegenleuchtet. Außerdem gibts n paar vodafone spezifische Apps. Solange das Gerät SIM- und netlock-free ist ists völlig egal, ob dein Anbieter nun dem Branding entspricht oder nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (27. November 2010)

Gut, weil die Handy's mit Branding günstiger sind.

@ Sam und Sora: Gegen 1000€ schick ich euch das gerne als Weihnachtsgeschenk sogar Versandkostenfrei :O


----------



## Detela (27. November 2010)

Blunt und Doner?c:
Antwort plöx!:x


----------



## Klos1 (27. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Glückwunsch - ich wusste du nimmst 'nen Sony! :-)
> 
> Machst dann ein kleines Review bzw. sagst was dir gefällt und was nicht? (Okay..das ist ein kleines Review :]....)_



Danke, danke. Ein Review werd ich selbstverständlich machen. Irgendwann im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Bin immo bei meinen Eltern zu Gast und komme erst Sonntag dazu, dass Gerät in Betrieb zu nehmen.



Shadlight schrieb:


> wirst du mit der Ps3 oder einem BluRay Player 3D schauen?



Blue-Ray werd ich natürlich mit der Playstation schauen. Ein 3D-BlueRay - Player kostet ja auch an die 300 Euro. Und wenn das die Playstation nun auch kann, dann kann ich mir das Geld wohl sparen.
Ein einer guten Anlage, welche ich aktuell noch nicht habe, wäre das Geld wohl besser aufgehoben.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch GT5 kaufen, und der Spass kann losgehen.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2010)

_BluRay ohne E 

Müsstest (sofern du es noch nicht gemacht hast) nur nen Software-Update auf der PS3 machen - dann kann die das :-)_


----------



## Soramac (27. November 2010)

Mc Donalds Frühstück <3


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2010)

_Wirklich lecker ;-)_


----------



## muehe (27. November 2010)

ihhh 

boar immernoch bedient von den letzten Tagen 

soviel Pilze Pcilocybin und mexikanische


----------



## Erz1 (27. November 2010)

http://preisvergleic...de/a514986.html

Meinungen? Find ich preislich ganz schön in dem Bereich und mehr Zoll brauch ich nicht - und passt auch nicht.


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2010)

Sieht gut aus, ist eben kein LED. Aber der Preis ist natürlich ein absoluter Knüller.


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2010)

_Wofür nutzt du ihn? 

Schicker TV - hat aber (wie derzeit fast alle Samsungs) ein ganz schönes "Panel-Roulette"_..


----------



## Erz1 (28. November 2010)

Als "Allround" - der kommt auf'm Schreibtisch für meine PS3, TV und wenn ich gerade nüx vorhab und den brauche als Monitorersatz. 
Der wurd ja auch als "empfohlen" bewertet im LuXX als Monitorersatz.


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2010)

_Jo ist auch ein tolles Ding - hat nen guten Inputlag und schaut gut aus.

Viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

Entweder buggt Mass Effect 2 bei mir übelst oder es sind einfach keine Romanzen möglich, hab nun 3 mal durchgespielt und nicht ein einziges mal ging irgendwas.  Aktuell sämtliche Missionen, inkl. Nebenmissionen und Anomalien gemacht, immer mit den Typen gelabert wenn es ging und trotzdem will nach der "Selbstmord" Mission niemand was mit einem zu tun haben.


----------



## EspCap (28. November 2010)

Dann machst du was falsch  Wobei es auch nicht so ganz einfach ist, mit Kelly hats beim ersten mal durchspielen geklappt bei mir. Bei letztem mal hab ich wohl irgendwas falsches gesagt und sie ist auf dem Collector-Schiff gestorben... 
Kommt aber sicher auch darauf an mit wem du was anfangen willst, Garrus muss man ja schon fast abhalten.


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

Hab eigentlich den "Guide" für Kelly befolgt für dieses Mal und eigentlich sollte jetzt eine Nachricht oder so kommen, aber es kommt nichts... und bei den Anderen hab ich auch ka... Seltsamerweise fand der Streit zwischen Miranda und Jack garnicht statt, Tali ist unloyal weil ich nicht genug Punkte hatte und lieber Legion loyal genommen hab... Komisch <.<

Ich hab hier nach das Savegame: http://rapidshare.co...Save_0010.pcsav

Mehr durch geht eigentlich nicht, Außer vllt ein paar Upgrades 

Mich wunderts eigentlich nur wie man nach 3 Mal gründlichen durchspielen immer noch nicht eine Romanze hinbekommt, schon komisch...


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _BluRay ohne E
> 
> Müsstest (sofern du es noch nicht gemacht hast) nur nen Software-Update auf der PS3 machen - dann kann die das :-)_



Ne, muss ich noch machen. Meine Playstation war jetzt ca. 1-2 Jahre nur im Schrank gestanden und staubte vor sich hin. Auf Röhre Playsi zocken ist einfach Müll. Aber jetzt, wo ich den Fernseher habe und auch endlich GT5 mein Eigen nennen kann, wird sich das stark ändern. 

Red Dead Redemption werd ich mir wohl auch holen. 

Und eigentlich müsste für GT5 auch fast ein Lenkrad sein.


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2010)

_Rennspiel ohne Lenkrad macht einfach keinen Spaß..da sind wir uns einig :]

Aufjeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem "Equipment" :-)_


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

Kommt drauf an welches Rennspiel. NFS mit Lenkrad ist schwul xD


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2010)

NFS ist mit Lenkrad vor allem unspielbar. Von Shift mal abgesehen.


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

Joa, ich habs mal mit Underground 2 versucht, du bist nur am hin und her reißen xD Schade das GT Konsolen Spiel bleibt, PC brauch mal wieder gutes Game für Lenkrad.


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welches Rennspiel. NFS mit Lenkrad ist schwul xD



Need for Speed ist auch kein vernünftiges Rennspiel. Die Spiele, wo man mit 300 km/h durch die Kurven schlittert, sind generell eh nicht so meines. Aber GTA5 ist halt ne reinrassige Simulation. Da finde ich zumindest, geht nichts über ein Lenkrad. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, zu sagen, dass man mit Pad gegen einen Gegner, der mit Lenkrad unterwegs ist, keinen Chance hat, wenn beide ihr Steuergerät gleich gut beherrschen. Denn, je besser du dosieren kannst, um so schneller kommst du durch die Kurven.


----------



## Erz1 (28. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo ist auch ein tolles Ding - hat nen guten Inputlag und schaut gut aus.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit :-)_



Wie sieht es denn mit HD Ready aus? Ich bin ein bisschen unbeholfen in Sachen TV, wir haben hier nur Röhre stehen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. November 2010)

Oo HD Ready? gibt es das noch? :O 

Sag doch einfach wie viel du ausgeben möchtest und Pain schaut nach passenden fernsehre. :>


----------



## EspCap (28. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit HD Ready aus? Ich bin ein bisschen unbeholfen in Sachen TV, wir haben hier nur Röhre stehen



Der Samsung, den du gepostet hast, ist FullHD, also 1080p. Kein HDReady, das wäre 720p.


----------



## Klos1 (28. November 2010)

Wobei es meiner Meinung nach bei einen so kleinen Gerät keine Rolle spielen würde. Aber davon mal abgesehen, haben meines Wissens inzwischen auch alle aktuellen 32" Geräte 1080p. Was mir persönlich wichtiger wäre, dass das Gerät 100 hz hat. Denn ich finde, gerade bei Sportsendungen macht das schon einen Unterschied, ob das Ding jetzt noch Zwischenbilder berechnet, oder eben das Signal nativ, mit der gleichen hz - Zahl wieder ausgibt. Also, ich persönlich merke auf jedenfall einen Unterschied.



Erz1 schrieb:


> http://preisvergleic...de/a514986.html
> 
> Meinungen? Find ich preislich ganz schön in dem Bereich und mehr Zoll brauch ich nicht - und passt auch nicht.




Bei Amazon gibt es morgen auch ne Glotze im Rahmen des Cyber Montags im Angebot. Vielleicht schaust da auch mal rein.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Joa, von 12-14Uhr den [font="Verdana, Arial,"]_Sony Bravia KDL-32EX500_[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial,"]Ich werd versuchen mir um 16Uhr das [/font][font="Verdana, Arial,"]_Motorola Defy Android-Smartphone zu ergattern ;D_[/font]


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Na dann werd ich dir zumindest beim Defy keine Konkurrenz machen, da hab ich gerade ne Doppelstunde Sport 

Wenn du schon weissst wann es die Sachen gibt, gibt's da ne Liste?

Edit: Schon gefunden  Damn, während der Zeit, in der es die PS3 gibt hab ich Kunst. Im absoluten Keller ohne jeglichen Handyempfang :S


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Ich hab um 15:30 mit der letzten Stund abgeschlossen und bin knapp vor 16Uhr wieder daheim - das passt genau ;D

http://www.amazon.de...ocId=1000454773 Die Liste.

Edit: Ach verdammt, zu langsam ;D

Edit2: Ich muss morgen erstmal gucken ob mein Geld ueberhaupt reicht


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich dir zumindest beim Defy keine Konkurrenz machen, da hab ich gerade ne Doppelstunde Sport
> 
> Wenn du schon weissst wann es die Sachen gibt, gibt's da ne Liste?
> 
> Edit: Schon gefunden  Damn, während der Zeit, in der es die PS3 gibt hab ich Kunst. Im absoluten Keller ohne jeglichen Handyempfang :S



Pff...an deiner Stelle, wenn ich wirklich an der Playsi interessiert wäre, würd ich einfach daheim bleiben. Ich glaub, der eine Tag tut nicht weh. 
Und wenn es da die Sachen wirklich so billig gibt, muss man das schon fast nutzen.

Ich glaub, ich werd schauen, ob ich Fifa bekomme.


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2010)

Um 14 Uhr wenn Ps3 dran ist, hab ich noch unterricht. Aber im 4. Stock am Fenster mit iPhone und Amazon App ^^


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt eben mal für PS3 das neueste Update gezogen, um 3D - BluRay schauen zu können. Funzt einwandfrei und die Qualität ist super. Kaum noch Geisterkonturen zu sehen. Bisher bin ich echt begeistert von dem Sony. Sogar popeliges analog stellt er noch gut dar. Und digital ist echt ne Augenweide. Nur leider musste ich eben feststellen, dass wir in der Mietwohnung wohl Kabel Deutschland als Anbieter haben. Das heißt wohl, ich muss mir so ne Karte kommen lassen, damit ich auch Sachen wie Pro7 und so in digital sehen kann. Morgen wird dann mal GT5 getestet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2010)

Klose Einkaufsliste für die PS3. 

-red dead redemption
-Killzone 2
-Uncharted 2
-Uncharted


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Vergesst es bei Amazon am cyber monday irgendwas zu bekommen! Hatte es auf die digicam abgesehen um 10:01 waren alle weg genau wie alle anderen Angebote! Die PS3 versuche ich mir zu holen wenn sie mindesten 25 % reduziert ist. Aber eigentlich hab ich auch keine Hoffnung eine zu bekommen!!!


----------



## Ogil (29. November 2010)

Hier lief die Aktion bei Amazon ueber die letzte Woche - genau der gleiche Bloedsinn: Nach weniger als 1min ist alles ausverkauft. Grosse Ersparnisse - wenn man 1 der 5 Geraete ergattern kann...


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2010)

Naja ich war um genau 14 Uhr drauf, alles durch gegangen, weil hieß ja eig im Warenkorb mit Bestellung wirds abgezogen. Bestellt, hurra 299€. Storniert und gut.

So ein dreck man, innerhalb 1 Sekunde waren alles ausverkauft, wie viele gab es denn eig ? 10 ?

Aber selbst wenn. 177€ sind mir immer noch zu teuer für ne über 3 Jahre alte Konsole.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Ja, das ging voll nach hinten los. Beim Defy genau der selbe Scheiß. Man klickt drauf "Bestellung wird bearbeitet" und dann steht da 0% verkauft - er lädt immer weiter und es tut sich nix, okay - nochmal draufklicken - alles verkauft :X


----------



## Kyragan (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmpf... langsam reichts... >_>
Das war etwa 15 Uhr und es schneit immer noch...


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Will auch °_°

Bei uns ist er schon weg..nurnoch ein paar Überbleibsel da.. _


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Bei mir liegt leider auch fast nichts.

Btw: Es gab genau 40x die PS3 bei Amazon. Einige Leute haben da angerufen und gefragt bis sie es irgendwann gesagt ham :O


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2010)

lol 40 Stück ? Ich glaube wenn die sagen wir mal ne fiktive Zahl von 5000 genommen hätte, hätten die weitaus mehr erreicht.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Mich würden mal alle Zahlen interessieren, und nicht nur die der PS3. Aber 40 Stück ist eigentlich schon Verarsche. :X


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2010)

Ja, weil bei meinen 5000 fiktiven Konsolen, hätten sie einiges an Umsatz gemacht, oder selbst wenns "nur" 500/1000 wären.

Jetzt sind halt 40 raus, und der Rest gammelt weiter im Lager, ich glaube kaum das soo viel mehr zu Weihnachten raus geht. Für 177 Euro ists nen guter Weihnachtspreis. aber naja.


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2010)

30 CM Schnee noch bei uns.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Bei 40 Stück hätten sie die Dinger auch gleich verschenken können. 
Gabs nicht irgendwo im Handelsgesetz einen Paragraphen der besagt, dass Lockangebote mit einer so enorm geringen Stückzahl verboten sind?


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Es gibt soweit ich weiss ein Gesetz, das besagt das Artikel bei solchen, groß beworbenen, Schnäppchenaktionen eine Mindestzeit von ich glaube 5 Minuten oder 1-2 Stunden verfügbar sein müssen. Hat auch schon jemand auf Amazon geschrieben. Bin gespannt was draus wird ;D


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Ok, das kenn ich nicht (weisst du vll. wo das steht?). 
Ich kenn nur UWG Anh. zu §3 Abs 3., in dem es heisst:



> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Unzulässige geschäftliche Handlungen im Sinne des § 3 Abs. 3 sind
> 
> Waren- oder Dienstleistungsangebote im Sinne des § 5a Abs. 3 zu einem bestimmten Preis, wenn der Unternehmer nicht darüber aufklärt, dass er hinreichende Gründe für die Annahme hat, er werde nicht in der Lage sein, diese oder gleichartige Waren oder Dienstleistungen für einen angemessenen Zeitraum in angemessener Menge zum genannten Preis bereitzustellen oder bereitstellen zu lassen (Lockangebote). Ist die Bevorratung kürzer als zwei Tage, obliegt es dem Unternehmer, die Angemessenheit nachzuweisen




[/font]

Hier ist eben die Frage wie man 'angemessener Zeitraum' in Relation zu 'knapper Stückzahl' im Fall von 40 Stück bei ein paar hunderttausend Kunden stellen kann... 

Aber naja, wenn Amazon deswegen rechtliche Probleme bekommt wird es in DE einfach nicht mehr gemacht und gut. Tut denen ja nicht wirklich weh.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wo das steht 

Hier nochn Video - mit Klickbot auch keine Chance:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96jeoYgG_mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: http://dejure.org/gesetze/UWG/5.html kommt auch noch dazu ;D


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Ich liefer mir schon nen "Schriftverkehr" mit Amazon . Hab sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und das es bestimmt eine Rüge des Verbraucherschutzes geben wird! 

Also wenn das kein Lockangebot im Sinne des von EspCap zitierten § ist, dann weiß ich nicht auf was das zutreffen soll! Wir sprechen hier von Sekunden!!!


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

Wo genau hattet ihr eigentlich die Probleme beim Versuch ein Angebot des Cyber Montags zu ergattern? Mir kam das ganze so unproblematisch vor. Ich hab mir Fifa 2011 geholt. Genau nach Ablauf der Uhr hab ich draufgeklickt und dann bekommt man wohl ein Cookie oder so und wenn man dann in den Warenkorb geht, äußert sich das in nen Gutschein, den man nun zur Verfügung hat. Hat bei mir geklappt, jetzt hab ich Fifa 2011 für 22 Euro. Das kann sich doch mal sehen lassen. 

Hat da bei euch der Status so lange geladen oder wie war das? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Jopp. Ewig geladen, dann 100% ausverkauft. Trotz zweimal 4 Mbit via UMTS und einmal 20 Mbit via Kabel in der Schule. Reine Glückssache, offensichtlich. 
Sieht man ja auch toll an dem Clickbot-Video von oben.


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

Mmh...also entweder, ich hab einfach dann voll Glück gehabt, oder bei Fifa 2011 war es jetzt einfach nur etwas leichter, weil es vielleicht nicht ganz so begehrt war, wie Handy, Fernseher oder was auch immer.


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2010)

Ich würde sogar genau das behaupten Klos. Hätte ich ne PS3 bekommen, hätte ich auch versucht Fifa zu bekommen ^^

Aber ich meine, der Deal 177 statt 300€ für Konsole mit BluRay Player ist halt besser, als nen "paar" Euro fürn Spiel runter zu bekommen.

Wie viel haste nun bezahlt ?


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich Fifa 2011 für 22 Euro





Nicht gerade ein Knaller, aber durchaus gut... wenn man sowas haben will.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Mmh...also entweder, ich hab einfach dann voll Glück gehabt, oder bei Fifa 2011 war es jetzt einfach nur etwas leichter, weil es vielleicht nicht ganz so begehrt war, wie Handy, Fernseher oder was auch immer.



Ist ja wohl auch logisch oder? 


Ich mein...kaufst du lieber ne PS3 für 177 € statt 299 € oder das Fußballspiel für 22 € statt 49 €.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Die Leitung ist relativ egal. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sogar 50Mbit Anbindung, und bei dem gings auch net :X


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

Jo, klar. Playstation oder etwas anderes von gleicher Wertigkeit wäre da im Gegensatz zu einem Spiel natürlich schon ein dicker Fang gewesen. Für mich war aber das Spiel das einzige, was ich von dem ganzen Zeug dort noch brauchen konnte.

Soviel hab ich gezahlt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald dieses "Status wird angefordert" oder so ähnlich beendet war, hatte ich wie gesagt Zugriff auf so nen Gutschein. Also auch, wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, so freut es mich schon. 22 Euro für ein aktuelles Spiel, was im Laden wohl ca. 50-60 Euro kostet, find ich schon gut.

Schade, dass es bei euch nicht geklappt hat. 

Ne Playsi wäre für den Preis wie gesagt schon ein geiles Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Naja, ist kein Drama. Eigentlich brauch ich ja auch keine PS3, ich hab ja nen PC. 
Wenn ich meinen Mac habe wird der eh an den noch zu kaufenden TV gehängt und dient dank Xbox360-Controller als Konsole


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

Oder so. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem. So gesehen waren dann eigentlich die Leute, die geographisch gesehen über die wenigsten Hops zum Webserver von Amazon gelangen konnten, begünstigt. Denn sobald dein Request beim Webserver war und dieser bearbeitet wurde, hattest du gewonnen. Irgendwie schon fies.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

WIRKLICH interssant für mich wäre Office 2010 gewesen. Das brauch ich jetzt auch wegen der Arbeit recht häufig und Open Office ist einfach nix für mich, habs installiert und arbeite auch notgedrungen damit aber es geht halt einfach nix über ein gescheites MS Office.

Naja...dann mal schauen ob ichs über die Arbeit auch annähernd so günstig bekomm. :>

Der Bilderrahmen wäre auch noch schön gewesen...quasi als nice to have.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Der Bilderrahmen hätte ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk abgegeben 

Aber beschweren wir uns nicht, diesmal war die Seite wenigstens halbwegs da. Beim Win7-Vorverkauf war die stundenlang komplett tot.


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Für mich wären die Playsi und das Smartphone interessant gewesen - Naja, schade drum :X


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Was mich nur etwas gewundert hat, war dass selbst diese tausenden Calvin Klein-Unterhosen innerhalb von 5 Sekunden alle weg waren. 
Wer zur Hölle prügelt sich bei Amazon um Unterhosen? O_o


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der Bilderrahmen hätte ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk abgegeben
> 
> Aber beschweren wir uns nicht, diesmal war die Seite wenigstens halbwegs da. Beim Win7-Vorverkauf war die stundenlang komplett tot.



Einen solchen hab ich von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten bekommen. Aber irgendwie frag ich mich, was man damit anfangen soll. Das Ding zieht die ganze Zeit Strom, zwar nicht viel, aber: warum sollte ich nen Bilderrahmen am Netz haben, der eh nur rumsteht, weil keiner mehr drauf schaut. Den schaut man sich zu Anfang ein paar Minuten an und dann steht er und steht.

Sei froh, dass den nicht bekommen hast. Gibt bestimmt bessere und auf Dauer gesehen weitaus brauchbarere Geschenke.^^


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass den nicht bekommen hast. Gibt bestimmt bessere und auf Dauer gesehen weitaus brauchbarere Geschenke.^^



Ich dachte auch eher zum verschenken  
Ich find die Teile eigentlich ganz lustig, auch wenn ich mir selber nie einen kaufen würde.


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2010)

Das ist wie Bettwäsche zu Weihnachten. Du hast noch 20 Paare aus der Vergangenheit ungeöffnet im Schrank, aber neue bekommst trotzdem. ^^


----------



## Shefanix (29. November 2010)

Das ist nicht nur bei Bettwäsche so ;D


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum man hier in Amerika erst ab 21 trinken darf?

War gestern auf einem Konzert und ja.. wollte halt was trinken, kA was fürn scheiss das ist. Soll das als Schutz dienen, dass den Ihre Birne nicht noch weicher wird oder wie :x
Blubberwasser was die sonst schon haben.

@Klos solche Bilderahmen nennt man auch Staubfänger (:

Mein Vater hat so einen geschenkt bekommen. Firmengeschenk.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Irgendeinen Vorteil müssen wir halt auch haben 

Ab wann darf man in den US eigentlich rauchen? Auch ab 21?


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2010)

Die haben hier ja kein richtiges Bier, da trinkst du 5 Gläser und dann biste noch topp fitt, aber lass mal so ein Amerikaner bei uns ein Bier trinken, da fällt der schon nach einem Glas um.

Rauchen ab 18 hier in Florida, ist unterschiedlich vom Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat. Aber Rauchen ist nicht so mein Ding. Aber auf einem Konzert mag man doch mal was trinken


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum man hier in Amerika erst ab 21 trinken darf?


öhm, weil der normale Amerika Jugendlicher lieber ne Knarre als Bier hat?


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2010)

Nunja. Ich mach's lieber auf die Transporter Art, hingehen, auf die Fresse hauen und gut ist. So mit Knarre ist ja eigentlich langweilig (:


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber auf einem Konzert mag man doch mal was trinken



Kommt drauf an. Bei Alestorm/Sabaton war die Halle sowas von schlecht (gar nicht?) belüftet, dass man fast erstickt ist. Wenn man da noch was getrunken hätte... ok, ich hab blöderweise ein bisschen was getrunken. Aber ein paar andere Leute haben offensichtlich etwas mehr getrunken und sind dann in nicht geringer Anzahl umgekippt. Gefühlte 40°C, 1% Sauerstoff und dann noch Alk ist eben keine so tolle Kombo.

Bei was für einem Konzert warst du eigentlich? Rammstein in NY?


----------



## Soramac (29. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei was für einem Konzert warst du eigentlich? Rammstein in NY?



Ach schön wärs.. weil das was Rammstein jedesmal liefert bei einem Konzert das kann man einfach mit nichts vergleichen. Ist aber leider zu teuer. 

War Mayday Parade. Vielleicht kennste Breathe Carolina, waren nicht umbedingt viel Leute dort gewesen. War in einem Gebäude und wer kommt denn schon mal nach Florida.. von daher kann man bei solchen Konzerten nicht all zu viel erwarten, aber wenigstens habe Ich neue Gesichter gesehen und Spaß gehabt (: Das ist eigentlich so das wichtigste für mich, kriege immer das kotzen wenn Ich schon die Leute in der Schule sehe.. jeden Tag die selben Fratzen. 




und habe gestern einen Zug gesehen.. Ihr möchtet nicht wissen wie lang der war. Man hat 20 Minuten oder länger gewartet. Das waren mindestens 500 Anhänger dran gewesen mit Container drauf. Abnormal. Noch nie im Leben so einen langen Zug gesehen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum man hier in Amerika erst ab 21 trinken darf?
> 
> War gestern auf einem Konzert und ja.. wollte halt was trinken, kA was fürn scheiss das ist. Soll das als Schutz dienen, dass den Ihre Birne nicht noch weicher wird oder wie :x
> Blubberwasser was die sonst schon haben.
> ...



Dafür dürft ihr in euren Computerspielen Körperteile abschießen und Crack rauchen. Beschwer dich nicht.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Crack rauchen



What? Verwechselst du das nicht mit Holland? Darf man das in den US auch? O_o


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Despicable me ist ja auch wieder nen toller Animationsfilm...ich steh auf die Dinger °_°_


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> What? Verwechselst du das nicht mit Holland? Darf man das in den US auch? O_o




1. meint Klos in Computerspielen

2. darf man auch in Holland legal kein Crack rauchen


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> 2. darf man auch in Holland legal kein Crack rauchen



Dann eben Marihuana oder was in der Art... auf jeden Fall etwas, das man ansonsten eher nicht rauchen darf.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2010)

_Mag mal wieder jemand von euch ein paar Filme vorschlagen? :-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

Wer früher stirbt ist länger tod, lucky slevin, good fellas, es war einmal in Amerika....


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2010)

_Danke :-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

Bitte! Vor allem der 2. ist zu empfehlen! Die letzten beiden sind Klassiker allerdings wohl nur für jemanden der "Gangster- /Mafiafilme mag!


----------



## Ennia (30. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum man hier in Amerika erst ab 21 trinken darf?
> 
> War gestern auf einem Konzert und ja.. wollte halt was trinken, kA was fürn scheiss das ist. Soll das als Schutz dienen, dass den Ihre Birne nicht noch weicher wird oder wie :x
> Blubberwasser was die sonst schon haben.



Ich bekam schon mit 18 Bier, zumindest in NYC, aber dieses Spülwasser kann man ja nicht trinken. Außerdem saufen die jungen Leute alle zuhause.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich bekam schon mit 18 Bier, zumindest in NYC, aber dieses Spülwasser kann man ja nicht trinken.



American Beer is like making love in a canoo, fucking close to water


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Steam suckt weil Steam Freundes Server down sind.

Wen wunderts.

Erzi liest dieses Thema. Hallo Erzi


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Wer braucht schon Freunde - pff :O


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Man kann netmal zocken wegen den verfickten Servern. Boar das nervt so. Kommt man um halb 5 aus der Schule, kann dann netmal ne Runde zocken wegen Steam, yay.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2010)

Wo liegt das Problem... bei mir geht es. 

Und wer guter Shooter braucht bei Steam gibt es bis 19 Uhr Metro 2033 für 7,50&#8364;


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Alle KAbel Eins gucken. Wie rüste ich pcs wieder auf.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Hab kein TV - werds mir dann auf Youtube oder so reinziehen wenn man mir sagt wie das genau heisst


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2010)

Der Experte findet Windows XP das beste OS. omg mehr muss man net sagen.


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab kein TV - werds mir dann auf Youtube oder so reinziehen wenn man mir sagt wie das genau heisst


War Kabel Eins. Mitten im Leben.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Der Experte findet Windows XP das beste OS. omg mehr muss man net sagen.



Jo zu geil. Wo gibt es Gratis Programme ? Auf DvDs die der Chip beiliegen 

Und ne Firewall, wofür gibts ne Router Firewall.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Mal nachher schauen - wird bestimmt lustig. Obwohl mein Informatiklehrer teilweise auch bei einfach Dingen keine Ahnung Ahnung hat, und das Live zu erleben ist immer zum Kopf auf den Tisch knallen ^^


----------



## Zukane (30. November 2010)

Grade Feierabend und die Steamserver sind down bzw man kann kein einziges Onlinegame spielen juhu xD


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Kennt jemand eine Seite die Adventskalender auflistet, die man ab morgen dann täglich benutzen kann. Also Online-Dinger halt :X

Bin grad am Überlegen mir für 170&#8364; eine GTX470 zu kaufen. Aber die werden ja so verdammt heiß :X

Edit: [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]60GB OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX60G ist die gut? Sind 85&#8364; viel dafür? :O
[/font]


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Wegen der SSD weis ich nicht. Aber ne 470 wird glaub ich nicht so heiß. Notfalls kann man ja den Kühler tauschen. Meine 5850er ist jetzt auch nur noch 45°C im Idle mit Musashi statt vorher ca. 60


----------



## Kyragan (30. November 2010)

60 im idle? Meine Toxic läuft bei offenem Aufbau bei 34°C idle und im Case bei um die 40. Etwa 16% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Normal sind etwa 25 im idle. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ne normale HD5850 im idle so warm wird. Meine schafft ja beim Zocken grad so 60.


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Ja war halt Referenz. Ob die Werte jetzt so richtig waren, kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen.

Ich kann auch nochmal bei Zeiten Temps auslesen.

Edit: Ok, 35°C im Idle.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 60 im idle? Meine Toxic läuft bei offenem Aufbau bei 34°C idle und im Case bei um die 40. Etwa 16% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Normal sind etwa 25 im idle. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ne normale HD5850 im idle so warm wird. Meine schafft ja beim Zocken grad so 60.


Meine Vapor läuft im Ilde 40 aber nur wenn ein Monitor Aktive ist... sind bei dran ist sie im Idle 48-52.


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

Übrigens hattest du mit Dexter Recht, Sam. Gerade die erste Folge gesehn... absolut epic


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Dexter ist wirklich eine geniale Serie - besonders auf Englisch find ich sie genial, im Deutschen gefallen mir die Stimmen mal wieder nicht so wirklich :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Übrigens hattest du mit Dexter Recht, Sam. Gerade die erste Folge gesehn... absolut epic


Jop! hab mal eine Folge zufällig auf RTL II gesehen war glaube ich von der dritten staffle, am selben Abend hab ich mir die erste Staffel bestellt. 

Am Samstag war sie da und hab sie an einem Tag durch geschaut!


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Dexter ist wirklich eine geniale Serie - besonders auf Englisch find ich sie genial, im Deutschen gefallen mir die Stimmen mal wieder nicht so wirklich :X



Deswegen hab ich gleich bei Amazon UK bestellt 

Aber 50 Minuten lange Folgen hab ich auch schon ne Weile nicht mehr gesehn


----------



## Erz1 (30. November 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> War Kabel Eins. Mitten im Leben.



Muss .... gucken.. Hat wer Link? XD


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Muss .... gucken.. Hat wer Link? XD



Ist wohl noch nicht bei DuRöhre... ich habs jedenfalls noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Klick


----------



## Erz1 (30. November 2010)

Gamermaschine.
 -->
Onboardgrafik.


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Hallo, der spielt Crysis auf 32AA


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2010)

_In 7680x1600? _


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

Mit der professionell gesäuberten Registry kein Problem!


----------



## Erz1 (30. November 2010)

Und dem Antivir, welches nicht aufkommt, während man spielt.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Ich frag mich echt, ob das den Leuten nicht zu peinlich ist mit sowas in Fernsehen zu kommen :X


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Du hast wohl nie RTL gesehen


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Naja, ich gucke garkein Fernsehen - also Nein


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Dann hast du wohl mehr IQ als der normale Bürger.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Ich spiele WoW - das gleicht das ganze wieder aus


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, ob das den Leuten nicht zu peinlich ist mit sowas in Fernsehen zu kommen :X



Hey, RTL hat sicher die 150 Euro für die Rechnerteile übernommen! Wenn das mal kein dicker Gewinn ist. 
Und es hat nur die Würde gekostet, mehr nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2010)

Was, wie, wo? Welche Würde? :O


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was, wie, wo? Welche Würde? :O



Die, deren letztes Krümelchen verloren ging, als RTL, weil der Vater so nett gebeten hat, auch noch die Hälfte der Kosten für die Pizzen übernommen hat


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Du glaubst die hätten Würde


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2010)

Und was ist mit dem Experten? denn hab sie sicher im Chip Forum gefunden. :>


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2010)

_Neeeee...der kam hier aus'm WoW-Forum _


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2010)

Gesponsert von der Bild


----------



## EspCap (30. November 2010)

War sicherlich in den Kleinanzeigen.

'Suchen jemanden der einen Taschenrechner bedienen und sich drei Fachbegriffe merken kann. Lohn: Eine kalte Pizza'


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2010)

Problem hat sich erledigt. War eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem


Danke an Klos, obwohl es nicht das Richtige war.


----------



## Elda (1. Dezember 2010)

Kurze frage vllt. weiß es ja jemand - weil google nichts gefunden hat 
ist es egal wo man die Ps3 aufstellt oder muss irgendeine mindestreichweite zu wänden o.Ä. eingehalten werden wegen der Lüftung oder so?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2010)

Vom Lüfter der sich an der Konsole befindet sollte schon so 5 - 10cm Platz zur Wand sein, ansonsten ist das völlig egal - die von meinem Bruder steht fast komplett eingeschlossen zu allen Seiten, außer halt dort wo der Lüfter ist - da ist eine Öffnung :O


----------



## Elda (1. Dezember 2010)

kk danke ^^
Lüfter ist bei der Slim ja hinten nicht so wie bei der alten vorne oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2010)

Bei der alten war der Lüfter vorne? :O
Ja, bei der Slim sollte der hinten sein ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten würd ich vermuten, dass in der Anleitung etwas steht.


----------



## Elda (1. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ansonsten würd ich vermuten, dass in der Anleitung etwas steht.


Muss ich mal lesen ne! :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Slim Saug die Luft von Unten Links rein, und von hinten wieder raus. 

Die 40GB und die Alte 80GB von der Rechten Seite und von vorne, hinten kommt sie wieder raus.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2010)

Kann man bei den ebay-Kleinanzeigen wohl den Leuten vertrauen? Da gibts grad ein Desire für 280€ und da bin ich nämlich höchst interessiert dran ;D


----------



## Elda (1. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Slim Saug die Luft von Unten Links rein, und von hinten wieder raus.
> 
> Die 40GB und die Alte 80GB von der Rechten Seite und von vorne, hinten kommt sie wieder raus.



ah k


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hi
> Vielleicht ist das nicht gerade der beste Thread für HTML, aber ich weiss nicht wo ich sonst fragen soll.
> Ich muss für die Schule eine Website machen. Dafür möchte ich ein Dropdown Menu erstellen.
> Mit Firefox funktioniert es schon, aber der IE streikt.
> ...




```
<select>
 <option>Item1</option>
 <option>Item2</option>
 <option>Item3</option>
</select>
```


----------



## Nebola (1. Dezember 2010)

Hat wer ne Ahnung warum öfters mein ATI Catalyst Treiber bei uTube abschmiert ?


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2010)

Twitter spinnt rum. Wie soll man da denn vernünftig arbeiten... *sigh*

Btw - die sehen gut aus, Nebo


----------



## Nebola (1. Dezember 2010)

Joar. Nur gucken ob ich die zu Weihnachten bekomme


----------



## Soramac (1. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Twitter spinnt rum. Wie soll man da denn vernünftig arbeiten... *sigh*
> 
> Btw - die sehen gut aus, Nebo



Bei mir geht es.


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2010)

Das 'normale' geht bei mir auch, aber DMs verschwinden irgendwie auf dem Weg...

Btw, nicht gut: http://www.interpol.int/public/data/wanted/notices/data/2010/86/2010_52486.asp


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2010)

Der wird doch schon länger international gesucht, oder nicht?


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2010)

Jain. Erst wurde er festgenommen wegen Vergewaltigung. Dann wieder laufen gelassen weil wohl nichts war. 
Und nun suchen sie ihn wegen !VERDACHTS! auf Vergewaltigung International.

Schon lächerlich das Ganze. Wie viele andere Vergewaltiger (Bei Ihm ist es nur ein Grund damit man ihn festnahmen kann) werden denn International gesucht ? 
Das echt schwachsinn.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds gut sollen sie ihn verhaften und wegsperren! Durch die Veröffentlichung hat er viele Menschen in große Gefahr gebracht und die ganzen Auswirkungen sind noch gar nicht ersichtlich! Würd mich nicht mal wundern wenn der nie wieder auftaucht!


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe sind erstunken und erlogen. Solche Versuche gab es schon zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges. Das ist nix anderes als der Versuch einen unpassenden Menschen aus dem Rampenlicht zu nehmen, um weitere Schäden von einer Behörde wie dem US-Außenministerium abzuwenden. Das ist pure Politik.

Ich persönlich bin Assange sehr dankbar für das was er tut. Alles was bisher veröffentlicht wurde hat bisher zu keinen weiteren (gewalttätigen) Aktionen hervorgerufen oder andere Menschen gefährdet. Die Daten, egal ob die Kampfberichte der US-Armee in Afghanistan oder die Diplomatendepeschen stammen alles aus der Vergangenheit. Ich finde die Veröffentlichung der Diplomatendepeschen sehr interessant, weil sie ein ungeschöntes Bild der US-Auffassungen zeigt. Assange wird nur gesucht, weil er unliebsame Informationen die für die gesamte US Außen- und Verteidigungspolitik veröffentlicht hat. Die Kampfberichte waren eher aufsehenerregend, weil Zivilisten explizit aufgeführt werden und die Handlungen klar geschildert werden. Das ist ne Sache, die viele nicht mitkriegen. Ob aus gutem Grund oder nicht, darüber kann man streiten. Geheime Militäroperationen haben in der Öffentlichkeit nichts verloren, aber die Diplomatendepeschen enthielten zu 90% nichts weiter als die inoffizielle Wahrheit, die man sich als Otto-Normal-Bürger schon hat denken können. Einzig die Sache, dass Saudi Arabien die USA mehr oder weniger direkt zu einem Militärschlag  gegen den Iran aufgefordert haben war ne neue Sache, die aber keineswegs überraschend ist.

Es braucht mehr Leute wie Bradley Manning und Julian Assange.


----------



## sympathisant (2. Dezember 2010)

assange soll schon ziemlich von sich eingenommen sein. seine mitarbeiter haben sich bestimmt nicht grundlos von ihm getrennt. ist schwer zu beurteilen aus der ferne. er sollte sich stellen und auf eine faire verhandlung hoffen.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2010)

Persönliche Sympathie hat ja nix mit seiner Arbeit zu tun. Das interessiert in diesem Kontext keinen Menschen.


----------



## sympathisant (2. Dezember 2010)

du hast ne PM.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Dezember 2010)

http://www.welt.de/debatte/kommentare/article11271004/Nichts-kann-die-Wikileaks-Enthuellungen-rechtfertigen.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/d...htfertigen.html



Springerverlag halt


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2010)

Korrekt. Davon abgesehen taugt ein subjektiver Kommentar wohl kaum dazu eine Situation objektiv zu beurteilen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie gross sollte etwa der der Sitzabstand zu einem 40 Zoller sein?


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

_Man sagt : Bilddiagonale x 3 = passender Sitztabstand - bei einem 40"er also in etwa ~3m - wobei da viele schon nen 46"-50"er empfehlen _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Alles Klar werde ich wohl alles umstellen müssen. -.-^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..jeder hat da nen anderes Empfinden..wenn dir der Abstand reicht bzw. zu wenig ist dann stellst du das so wie es dir passt :]_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das Minimum 2 Meter sein sollte... 

Der Tv wird so oder so auf den 2 Tisch kommen wo jetzt die PS3 Xbox 360 und Games drauf stehen. Ich möchte aber auch das ich Problemlos vom Bett aus schauen kann. Aber so wie der Momentan da steht geht es überhaupt nicht. ;]


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

_Haha..okay _


----------



## muehe (2. Dezember 2010)

3 x Diagonale wäre für SD , HD bzw. FullHD kannst auch x2 oder nur 1,5 rechnen


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

_Haha..grad mal wieder ein wenig im DSLR-Forum rumgeschaut und das hier gefunden..der kleine Hund.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie gross sollte etwa der der Sitzabstand zu einem 40 Zoller sein?



Also, ich hab 2,5 Meter und 46" und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es mir zu nah wäre. Hängt aber sehr wohl auch von der Qualität des Bildes ab. Ich bin echt froh, 46" genommen zu haben.
Ich glaub, 40" wären mir inzwischen schon zu klein.


----------



## Soramac (2. Dezember 2010)

@EspCap wie sieht denn meine Twitter Seite jetzt aus Mensch Mensch.. (:


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich hab 2,5 Meter und 46" und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es mir zu nah wäre. Hängt aber sehr wohl auch von der Qualität des Bildes ab. Ich bin echt froh, 46" genommen zu haben.
> Ich glaub, 40" wären mir inzwischen schon zu klein.



Klose du musst aber auch bedenken das teil kommt in mein Zimmer.  

Und so wie sich das anhört sollte ich jetzt schon Geld sparen, das ich dann wenn ich ausziehe 60 Zoll kaufen kann.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2010)

Aber 60" fürs Klo oder ?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2010)

60"? Bei euch Schweizer ist wohl der Wohlstand ausgebrochen. Ne vernünftige 60" Glotze kostet mal eben 5-6 k. 

Für mich waren die 1,7k für meinen Sony schon an der Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2010)

Ok wenn ich nicht Schüler wäre, nen vernünftiges Einkommen hätte, würde ich vielleicht auch mal 1,7k für nen TV ausgeben. Aber als Schüler würde ich mehr als 600/700 net ausgeben ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Klose wir sind Schweizer wir haben alle viel viel Geld.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ihr geht auch noch alle den Bach runter, wartet nur ab.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Dezember 2010)

sam, bist du eigentlich für das ergebniss des volksentscheid da letzends oder dagegen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Boar, Jetzt fragst du mich die 1000&#8364; frage, wenn ich jetzt was falsches sage werde ich gehängt. 

Ne ich sag es und stehe auch dazu! 

........
....
..
..
.

Ja ich war dafür!


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ihr geht auch noch alle den Bach runter, wartet nur ab.



Eher geht alles im Chaos unter, weil Islamisten Zürich zerbomben! Schließlich wollten die Schweizer keine Minarette (mehr).


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Dezember 2010)

xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

So lange es nur in Zürich ist und nicht in Bern :>


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ist den Schweizern ihr gutes Recht. Ich denke, wenn Schweizer in irgendwelchen muslimischen Ländern Kirchen hochziehen wollen, dann werden sie da auch große Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
Außerdem hat die Schweiz so schöne Landschaften, da kann man auch im Freien beten. Ein Teppich ist ja schnell ausgerollt. Und wenn man bei den ganzen Bergen die Orientierung verlieren sollte, dann muss man halt nen Kompass mitnehmen, um den Teppich in Richtung Mekka auszurichten.

Geh doch mal als Holländer nach Tunesien und eröffne nen Coffee Shop. Mal schauen, wie weit du damit kommst. Als Ausländer muss ich mich zunächst mal nach den Bedürfnissen der Einheimischen richten. Geht dir als Deutscher kein bisschen anders, wenn du auswanderst.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2010)

Bald wird Schweiz umbenannt. Sind doch eh 70% Ausländer dort. Genau wie auf meiner Schule


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

naja Griechen , Spanier weniger denk ich mal eher noch Albaner , Libanesen , Russen etc. 

jo Miami kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie du sagst sicher auch viele aus Puerto Rico , Venezuala , Kolumbien bzw. ganz Mittelamerika  El Salvador etc. aber davon gehen die meisten sicher nicht in die Schule


----------



## Soramac (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja hatte schon paar Griechen gehabt und Spanier, aber Russen ja.. hast auch recht. Gab's viele.

Was heisst nicht in die Schule, es ist halt alles kostenlos. Bus ist ja vom Staat und ja, aber werde sowieso nicht in Florida bleiben und denke mal wenn's dann zum College geht, werden es sowieso nicht viele schaffen bzw. das Geld auch nicht besitzen von den Leuten aus Mittelamerika.


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

naja die Illegalen können doch sicher nicht zur Schule gehen wovon auch sehr viele gibt


----------



## Soramac (3. Dezember 2010)

Lustige ist halt, wenn du hier illegal Auto fährst, was natürlich die meisten machen und die sind dann auch dementsprechend nicht versichert und dann ein Unfall bauen, musst du als Versicherter es bezahlen, obwohl er den Schaden verursacht hat.


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

will nächstes Jahr mal ne kleine Reise machen LA , Las Vegas , San Francisco die NationalParks speziell Yellowstone im Herbst

lange gespart 

Route erstmal austüfteln Grand Canyon , Daethvalley etc. würd ich auch gern sehen

sollte man einmal gesehen im Leben


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie schlimm geworden die Schulen. Deutschland nur Türken und Griechen und.. Spanier und son scheiss.



Sag mal gehts noch? Ich bin entsetzt was ich hier lese! Ihr wisst aber schon wem wir diesen Wohlstand verdienen in den wir zur Zeit haben!? Nämlich den Türken, den Griechen etc. die Menschen, die ihre Heimat verlassen haben und hier in Deutschland gearbeitet haben! Und Deutschland aufgebaut haben! Wer war wohl für das Wirtschaftswunder verantwortlich!

Beschämend was hier zu lesen ist wirklich! 

Was die Schweizer mit dem Volksentscheid entschieden haben halte ich für falsch und gegen einen Verstoß gegen eines der höchsten Grundrechte, der Religionsfreiheit! Und nur weil es in anderen Ländern schwer ist Kirchen zu bauen müssen wir uns ja nicht zurück entwickeln und mit schlechtem Beispiel voran gehen oder!?


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

naja, es wird ja niemand daran gehindert an den gott zu glauben an den er glauben will oder sogar deswegen verfolgt und bestraft. von daher ist immer noch jeder frei in seiner religion.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sag mal gehts noch? Ich bin entsetzt was ich hier lese! Ihr wisst aber schon wem wir diesen Wohlstand verdienen in den wir zur Zeit haben!? Nämlich den Türken, den Griechen etc. die Menschen, die ihre Heimat verlassen haben und hier in Deutschland gearbeitet haben! Und Deutschland aufgebaut haben! Wer war wohl für das Wirtschaftswunder verantwortlich!
> 
> Beschämend was hier zu lesen ist wirklich!
> 
> Was die Schweizer mit dem Volksentscheid entschieden haben halte ich für falsch und gegen einen Verstoß gegen eines der höchsten Grundrechte, der Religionsfreiheit! Und nur weil es in anderen Ländern schwer ist Kirchen zu bauen müssen wir uns ja nicht zurück entwickeln und mit schlechtem Beispiel voran gehen oder!?



Was hat das mit zurückentwickeln zu tun, nur wenn ein Volk für sich entscheidet, den Bau von irgendwelchen Moscheen zu unterbinden? Religionsfreiheit ist dennoch in Ländern wie Deutschland und Schweiz gegeben. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich dem Bau einer Moschee zustimmen muss. Und diese Entscheidung sollte ein Volk treffen können, ohne das gleich wieder über sie geurteilt wird und womöglich wieder ausländerfeindliches Gedankengut unterstellt wird.


----------



## Fauzi (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich als Schweizer stehe voll und ganz hinter der Abstimmung. Schliesslich müssen die Ausländer nichts befürchten, der normale Bürger macht ja auch keine Straftaten.. Wieso also aufregen?


----------



## Nebola (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich weis wie sich Sätze die mit "eigentlich habe ich ja nichts gegen Ausländer" anfangen, anhören.

Aber im Grunde ist es so, eine meiner besten Freundinnen ist aus Russland und ich habe noch einige gute Freunde aus Bosnien, Iran, Türkei, Polen und ich glaube Rumänien.

Was mir einfach auf den Sack geht, ist diese verkackte Jugend heutzutage. Ich habe mit Ausländern/Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund keine Probleme. Jedenfalls im Grunde.
Aber wenn ich z.B Abends bei mir in der Stadt am Bahnhof stehe -und das ist keine Problem Gegend. Bzw war sie es nie- muss man ständig auf die Umgebung achten. Es laufen nur so 10er Trupps von kleinen 5-7 Klässlern rum die jeden anpöbeln. Klar davon gibts auch genug Deutsche, aber davon sehe ich weniger. 

Sry wegen Rechtschreibung. Liege mit iPhone im Bett


----------



## Desdinova (3. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Sry wegen Rechtschreibung. Liege mit iPhone im Bett



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nebola (3. Dezember 2010)

Danke, nett. Aber ich bin nicht krank. Ich habe heute nur 2 Stunden Sport weil alles ausfällt. Und die sind es mir nicht wert mit dem Fahrrad bei -9 Grad 3 Kilometer zu fahren


----------



## Fauzi (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns ist es so, dass es auch Schweizer gibt die rumpöbeln, und die sich mal auf die Schnauze hauen. Aber dann ist auch gut. Wenn du gegen div. Ausländer Reiberei hast, musst du aufpassen das du im nächsten Moment kein Messer oder sonst einen lebensgefährlichen Gegenstand im Rücken/Kopf/Bauch hast.. Und ist das nicht der Fall, hast du nach der Reiberei bestimmt seine halbe Familie am Hals obwohl du nichtmal Schuld daran warst. o.O Warum kann man nicht zusammen ein Bier saufen, statt Gewalt auszüben.

Und ich kann Nebola nur zusprechen, die heutige Jugend ist wirklich extrem Schlimm was dies anbelangt..


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Kennt jemand gute Einsteiger-Handy's mit Android? Ein Kumpel wollte sich eigentlich das Vivaz kaufen, willst jetzt aber nicht mehr weil dort Symbian drauf ist und sucht eine Alternative. Die kosten sollten maximal 200€ gebraucht sein ;D [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (3. Dezember 2010)

Evtl. ist das Samsung i5800 Galaxy was? Oder n gebrauchtes HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen - er achtet irgendwie nur auf relativ unwichtige Dinge - das ist das Problem ;D


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht gibts das noch?

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-News-Handy-Aldi-Nord-Android-Smartphone-Samsung-Galaxy-550-fuer-169-Euro-5703004.html


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das ist jetzt nicht so das pralle Teil. Und 200€ gebraucht sind mal locker 250€+ neu


----------



## Skatero (3. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Evtl. ist das Samsung i5800 Galaxy was? Oder n gebrauchtes HTC Wildfire.




Für 200 Euro könnte man aber auch schon ein HTC Hero bekommen und das ist eigentlich besser als das Wildfire.


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2010)

Halleluja! Nach 2 Tagen ohne Internet endlich wieder ein grünes Licht am DSL-Modem. 

Zum Handy: Bei dem Budget würde ich auch das Galaxy 3 i5800 nehmen.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hat er sich das HTC Touch Diamond angeschaut - mit Windows Mobile 6.1. Ich frag mich nach was der guckt xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2010)

Espcap wie so hattest du denn kein Internet? :O


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich das wüsste hätte ich nicht schon den halben Telekom-Supportcenter kirre gemacht  
Es kam einfach kein DSL rein und keiner konnte mir sagen warum. Jetzt gehts gerade wieder, auch wenn es vor 5 Minuten wieder kurz weg war...


----------



## Erz1 (3. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wüsste hätte ich nicht schon den halben Telekom-Supportcenter kirre gemacht
> Es kam einfach kein DSL rein und keiner konnte mir sagen warum. Jetzt gehts gerade wieder, auch wenn es vor 5 Minuten wieder kurz weg war...



Die Schneekatastrophe weitet sich aus  - 2012 rückt immer näher.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2010)

Ach was ne Telekom Ratte hat dein Kable angenagt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2010)

Boar, ich hab gerade ne Werbung gesehen wo der Philips 40PFL5605H [40 Zoll] nur 777 SFR [587&#8364;] super Angebote würde sofort zuschlagen. 

aber ne Morgen Arbeitet meine Mutter und hat das Auto. :> und am Sonntag ist Sonntages verkauf und bei uns Markt... wo man dann etwa 40 Minute Umweg machen muss um zu dem Laden zu kommen. -.- ^^ und meine mutter weis net ob sie lust hat übermorgen an ihrem einzigen freitag mit mir dort hin zu gehen. fuuuuuuucccccccckkkk

Das Angebot ist aber nur bis zum 6ten.


----------



## Shadlight (3. Dezember 2010)

Den Philips 37PFL5405H habe ich heute im Saturn für 439€ bekommen. Bild sehr gut aber Ton geht (nächste Woche ne kleine Hifi Anlage kaufen)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Philips 37PFL5405H ist mir zu klein. :>


----------



## Shadlight (3. Dezember 2010)

also ich finde den genau richtig bei mir  (wenn man kein HD+ hat ist das Bild nicht wircklich gut)


----------



## muehe (3. Dezember 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Den Philips 37PFL5405H habe ich heute im Saturn für 439&#8364; bekommen. Bild sehr gut aber Ton geht (nächste Woche ne kleine Hifi Anlage kaufen)



klemm dir n Edifier 2.1 system dran 

hast schon Firmware aktualisiert http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=37PFL5405H/12&slg=de&scy=DE


----------



## Shadlight (4. Dezember 2010)

was kostet so'n System?


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

hmm geht so ab ca. 70 los mit dem C2 da hast dann aber son Verstärker rumstehen oder halt http://gh.de/a336091.html

glaube S330D war auch ne Fernbedienung bei ist aber immernur die Kabelfernbedienung abgebildet weiss ich aber nicht genau müsste Kyragan mal was zu sagen

kommt halt auf dein Budget an


----------



## Shadlight (4. Dezember 2010)

Verstärker rumstehen undso ist nicht Schlimm. Hab ca 200€


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

bei 200Euro bekommst n S530D wäre natürlich noch besser

solls denn 2.1 oder 5.1 sein ?


----------



## Shadlight (4. Dezember 2010)

5.1 wäre nicht schlecht, muss aber nicht


----------



## muehe (4. Dezember 2010)

5.1 für 200Euro is auch schlecht möglich 

aber mit dem S530D wirst schon Spass haben das 5.1 also 550 kostet um die 300

ansonsten würde nur n gebrauchter Stereo Amp und 2 gebrauchte Boxen gehen aber soviel besser wirds auch nicht


----------



## Legendary (4. Dezember 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> 5.1 wäre nicht schlecht, muss aber nicht



http://www.teufel.de/pc-lautsprecher/concept-e200.html

Da haste wenigstens was gescheites! :>

Hab das Vorgängersystem seit ca. 4 Jahren am PC und bin hochzufrieden. Sehr gute Verarbeitung, kraftvoller Bass und guter Klang. Für ~ 200 &#8364; gibts (fast) nichts besseres.

BTW: Seh grad das du es am Fernseher befeuern willst...geht aber genauso dank integriertem Verstärker. Wenn du direkt ein heimkinosystem willst dann nimm http://www.teufel.de/heimkino-lautsprecher/consono-25.html Dazu brauchste aber nen extra Verstärker.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Jop, Teufel rockt ohne Ende.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2010)

SLCD oder AMOLED beim Desire? Kann mich grade nicht entscheiden welches ich mir kaufen soll :X


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Das kann man sich ausschen? O_o

Wenn du knallige Farben willst nimm Amoled, wenn du etwas schwächere aber realistischere Farben willst nimm SLCD


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir das gebraucht kaufe kann ich mir das aussuchen - ja 

Was würdest denn persönlich nehmen? Ich hab halt noch nie ein Handy mit AMOLED und SLCD in "Aktion" gesehen ;D


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn ich meinen LCD im iPhone absolut genial finde würde ich doch eher ein Amoled nehmen. 

Es sieht einfach absolut unglaublich knallig aus, die Farben springen fast vom Display. 
Und das Schwarz ist nochmal ein bisschen schwärzer als bei einem LED-LCD.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2010)

Gut, mit SLCD hab ich nur eins für 280&#8364; gefunden, AMOLED schon für 240&#8364;. Das Desire HD wäre zwar preislich mit 380&#8364; auchnoch ganz knapp drin, aber ich glaube das normale Desire reicht auch ohne Probleme für mich :O

Edit: So hab ich dann auchnoch viel Geld für gute InEars. Jemand Vorschläge? Bislang hab ich nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht :X


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Budget? Nach oben gibts da kaum eine Grenze


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2010)

Genau die Frage hab ich befürchtet. Möglichst gut und günstig. Theoretisch hab ich >150€ dafür. Soviel will ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Vorschläge aus verschiedenen Preiskategorien wären echt genial ;D


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Ok, dann erstmal zwei die ich schon persönlich gehört habe:

Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5vi - Etwas schwacher Halt in den Ohren, allgemein ausgeglichenes Klangbild. Schöne Höhen, akzeptable (durchaus gute) Mitten, etwas schwacher Bass. Das Kabelklopfen ist etwas stark, aber wenn man damit nicht joggt ist das kein Problem. Und wenn, kann man das Kabel auch unterm Shirt verlegen. Leider haben sie bei mir nach ein paar Monaten den Geist aufgegeben, Kabelbruch. Amazon hat mir das Geld aber anstandslos zurücküberwiesen.

Sony MDR XB 40 - hab ich aktuell. Der Halt ist ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich finde ihn einwandfrei. Die sitzen bombenfest in den Ohren. Außerdem halten da die Gummiaufsätze endlich mal richtig und fallen nicht laufend ab wenn man die Ohrhörer in die Hosentasche steckt. Der Ton ist alles in allem nicht so gut wie bei den UE, aber auch nicht schlecht. Die Höhen sind ein bisschen zu schwach, die Mitten in Ordnung, der Bass sehr kräftig und ausgeglichen. Vielleicht ein bisschen zu stark, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Nebo hatte die vor ein paar Tagen auch, hat sie aber wieder zurückgeschickt. Evtl. kann er ja noch eine zweite Meinung posten, ich finde sie aber definitiv gut, besonders für den Preis. 

Und dann noch die Beiden:

Phonak Audéo Perfect Fit - Hab ich noch nie selbst gehört, werden aber u.A. im Hifi-Forum als Pauschalempfehlung in diesem Preisbereich gehandelt. Das Klangbild ist wohl ziemlich ausgeglichen und halten sollen sie auch gut. 

Klipsch Image S4-WH - wird auch in gewissen Foren angepriesen und als recht gut in diesem Preisbereich angesehen. Nebo hat die afaik jetzt bestellt, also dürfte er dazu in ein paar Tagen was sagen können.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Dezember 2010)

Gut, dann werd ich mir die erstmal genauer anschauen, und mich auch im genannten Hifi-Forum mal umschauen :O

Danke schonmal


----------



## Nebola (4. Dezember 2010)

Die von Esp verlinkten Sonys habe ich auch gehabt. Gingen aber innerhalb eines Tage wieder zurück an Amazon. Die halten unter "normalen" Umständen bombenfest im Ohr. Allerdings wenn man gegen das Kabel kommt, hebelt er sich dank des langen Metallstückes wo Sony drauf steht, leicht aus dem Ohr. Jedenfalls war es bei mir so.

Habe mir nun die Klipsch S4 bestellt, welche wohl Montag/Dienstag ankommen werden. Dann kann ich näheres dazu sagen.

Im Moment habe ich die Sennheiser CX 300 II Precision (Bass). Die haben guten Bass, waren früher einer der besten Kopfhörer auf dem Markt. Allerdings lassen höhen und Mitten leicht zu wünschen übrig, je nach Lied fehlt da einfach was.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2010)

_@Shadlight - für 200€ ist wohl nur ein Komplettangebot von Samsung o.ä oder Mist *hust* äh..Teufel..*hust* drin.

Spar doch lieber ein wenig mehr und hol dir einen kleinen AVR + Heco Victa o.ä

------------------

Achja..und : Nabend @ all _


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Achja..und : Nabend @ all _



Bin eben aufgestanden und hatte so ein ziemlich beschissenen Traum


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2010)

_Dann für dich : Guten (Mittag?) 
_


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Nabend ihr beiden 

Und, immer noch so kalt Sora?


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2010)

Yep.. Klimaanlage steht auf 80, also wärmen kann sie anscheinend net so umbedingt, von daher steht es auf 71 im Haus. Schon etwas kühl sag ich mal, aber gut.. so ist es halt. Gefällt mir auch persönlich besser so.


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

71 haben wir hier im Sommer... *neid*


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2010)

Hehe... eben kam so ein Mädchen die Spenden gesammelt hat für die Naples High Cheerleader, aber in diesem Bezirk hier, in dem Ich lebe sind wir Schüler eingeordert für die Lely High und die beiden Schulen können sich nicht leiden, da die Naples High die erste Schule war hier in Naples, deswegen auch der Name und kurz danach wurde die Lely High gebaut und über die Hälfte der Schüler wurden dann umgesiedelt von der Naples High auf die Lely High, ob sie wollten oder nicht.

deswegen finde Ich etwas lächerlich hier Spenden zusammeln, also Ich mach mir hier daraus nichts, weil das sowieso Kinderkacke ist, aber ja.. was solls (:


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich Schuluniformen, so btw?


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2010)

Nö, zum Glück nicht (:


----------



## Legendary (4. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ o.ä oder Mist *hust* äh..Teufel..*hust* drin.
> _


_

Ja sorry Teufel hat halt leider keinen Apfel aufm Gehäuse und besticht nunmal durch ein vernünftiges (!) Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als deutscher Hersteller. :>_


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja sorry Teufel hat halt leider keinen Apfel aufm Gehäuse und besticht nunmal durch ein vernünftiges (!) Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als deutscher Hersteller. :>



Sowas nenn ich armselig.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2010)

_Was für ein schwachsinniger Post..aber was war auch anderes zu erwarten.._


----------



## Nebola (4. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja sorry Teufel hat halt leider keinen Apfel aufm Gehäuse und besticht nunmal durch ein vernünftiges (!) Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als deutscher Hersteller. :>



Bitte troll im WoW Forum ja ? Danke.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2010)

Klose wurde in L.A gefasst! ;D Klicken


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwann erwischt es einen immer ob früher oder später..


----------



## Meriane (5. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen 40" Fernseher?
Meine Eltern wollen einen neuen kaufen und haben grade den Phillips 40 PFL 6605h im Blick.

Gespielt wird nicht, hauptsächlich für iptv und BluRay+ Dvd

Gibts da was besseres in dem Preisbereich? Budget ca 800€


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

Weis wer ob es so Audio Kable gibt, wo ich dann Z.b 2 Geräte an einen Sound Ausgang schlissen kann?


----------



## Shadlight (5. Dezember 2010)

gibt es. Kostet ca 60€ und geht nicht mal richtig (Hifi-Forum):<


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

So, da ich mir zu Weihnachten einen TV zulegen werde bin ich gerade auch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Bluray-Player... 

Das wird der TV, höchstwahrscheinlich: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a512965.html

Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen den beiden Playern:

Sony BDP S370
Samsung BD C5500

Beim Sony steht nichts von Upscaling dabei, beim Samsung wird das extra mehrfach erwähnt. Kann der Sony also keine DVDs upscalen? 

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Immer her damit


----------



## Shadlight (5. Dezember 2010)

Philips-BDP5100 oder LG-BD550


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Den Philips hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut... allerdings beschweren sich da auch diversen Seiten einige Leute, dass das Laufwerk zu laut sei. 

Gerade hab ich noch den hier entdeckt: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003BGBBCG/sr=1-1/qid=1291562944/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1291562944&sr=1-1&seller=
Kein DLNA, soll aber besonders leise sein....


----------



## Shadlight (5. Dezember 2010)

ich würde deinen Phillips nehmen.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn so von dem Samsung Galaxy S I9000? Soll ja auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> gibt es. Kostet ca 60€ und geht nicht mal richtig (Hifi-Forum):<


Oo? 60€ W0000000000000t? xD


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

So, hab mir jetzt das Galaxy S9000 gekauft - da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt drauf :O


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Glückwunsch!

Freund hat sich das auch vor ein paar Tagen geholt - er ist mehr als zufrieden.

@Esp : 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a537335.html - wäre meine erste Wahl.

Liegt aber über deinem Budget?

@Meriane

Der TV gilt eher als Spiele-TV gibt einige Alternativen..kommt Plasma in Frage?

@Sam 

Welche Kabel meinst du genau?

@all

Nabend :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Nabend 

Und gut zu hören, dass es noch einen weiteren zufriedenen mit dem Handy gibt. Ich bin echt gespannt auf den Unterschied zwischen dem Samsung und meinem Gammel-Nokia ;D


----------



## Meriane (5. Dezember 2010)

Plasma kommt wohl nicht in Frage, der Fernseher wird häufig bei Tageslicht benutzt und steht auch direkt vom Fenster.


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Ales klar - will den TV auch garnicht schlecht reden - wollte nur mal nachfragen :-)_


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Esp :
> 
> http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a537335.html - wäre meine erste Wahl.
> 
> ...



Ja, leider schon ein bisschen... ich dachte mehr an 100-130 Geldeinheiten.
Was wäre denn an dem Philips den du gepostet hast besser, das den Preis rechtfertigt?

Und was hältst du von den dreien?

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0037QG648/buffed-21/
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003BGBBCG/buffed-21/
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003AVNFSU/buffed-21/


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin (:


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Lass mich raten, gerade aufgestanden?  

Nabend


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt das Galaxy S9000 gekauft - da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt drauf :O



Gute Wahl. Wo hast dus bestellt?
Werd mir morgen mal die Zeit nehmen in nen örtlichen Shop meines Providers zu gehen und n paar Handys ausprobieren. Aktuell könnte ich das Vivaz pro für 1&#8364; kriegen, aber Symbian schaudert mich immer noch. iPhone ist mir definitv zu teuer. Könnte noch (mit iPhone Tarifen + Zuzahlung) das Nokia N8 kriegen, aber das ist eigentlich auch ziemlicher Scheiß...

Glaub im Zweifel nehm ich das aktuelle Angebot von 200&#8364; Gutschrift war und bestell mir bei Amazon nen Samsung SGH-F480i. Das ist gut und günstig. Internet brauchts nicht, so spar ich mir auch die Zusatzoption und kündige danach den Vertrag.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Kleinanzeige in unserer lokalen Zeitung. Ich fahr morgen hin und werds mir abholen - Benutzen darfs ichs aber erst Weihnachten :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> @Sam
> Welche Kabel meinst du genau?



Habs in Zwischen gefunden. So was hab ich gemeint! klicken


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, gerade aufgestanden?
> 
> Nabend



Yep, die Mädchen hier halten mich leider wach.. um 0:22 SMS Nachricht bekommen dachte Ich komm leck mich am Arsch jetzt, antworte nicht drauf. Aber so bin Ich nicht, dann bis 2:00 noch getextet so nennt man das hier (text me) und deswegen solange geschlafen jetzt (:


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich war die Nacht bis 4 Uhr noch draußen und durfte dann erstmal 6KM nach Hause laufen. Ich hab gedacht ich sterbe bei den Temperaturen :X


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich war die Nacht bis 4 Uhr noch draußen und durfte dann erstmal 6KM nach Hause laufen. Ich hab gedacht ich sterbe bei den Temperaturen :X



Been there, done that.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep, die Mädchen hier halten mich leider wach.. um 0:22 SMS Nachricht bekommen dachte Ich komm leck mich am Arsch jetzt, antworte nicht drauf. Aber so bin Ich nicht, dann bis 2:00 noch getextet so nennt man das hier (text me) und deswegen solange geschlafen jetzt (:



SMS Schreiben wie altmodisch ist das denn?


----------



## Knallfix (5. Dezember 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen 40" Fernseher?
> Meine Eltern wollen einen neuen kaufen und haben grade den Phillips 40 PFL 6605h im Blick.
> 
> Gespielt wird nicht, hauptsächlich für iptv und BluRay+ Dvd
> ...




Sony KDL-40EX505 
Hab den im Sommer für meinen Vater gekauft.
Komplette Ausstattung und gutes Bild.
Philips hat eine recht große Serienstreuung eine miese Endkontrolle und gilt als eine der Firmen mit dem schlechtesten Support überhaupt. 

Knall


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> SMS Schreiben wie altmodisch ist das denn?



Was meinst du?, das ist hier ganz normal


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, leider schon ein bisschen... ich dachte mehr an 100-130 Geldeinheiten.
> Was wäre denn an dem Philips den du gepostet hast besser, das den Preis rechtfertigt?
> 
> Und was hältst du von den dreien?
> ...



_Hatte in einem Test am besten Abgeschnitten - weiss nur leider nichtmehr woher der war.. 

Upsclaling,Lautstärke,Bildqualität - da lag er vor allen anderen.

Dahinter lag der Sony 470 und dahinter der Sony 370 - somit wäre meine Empfehlung auch der Sony 370.

@Sam 

Alles klar :-)

@Meriane

Knallfix hat schon eine der besten Alternativen gepostet - schau dir den mal genauer an :-)_


----------



## Meriane (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke werd ich mal anschauen. 

Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen? Und der Phillips ist also nicht so geeignet?


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Doch schon - wobei Knallfix einige "Probleme" von Philips aufgezählt hat..obwohl das derzeit bei fast allen Anbietern so ist..

_


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was für ein schwachsinniger Post..aber was war auch anderes zu erwarten.._



Aber "Mist *hust* äh..Teufel..*hust*" ist ja ein sehr sinnvoller Post...jaja.


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Jup - nur musste ich beim schreiben husten.. _


----------



## Erz1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab morgen schon wieder Schneefrei.. ouh man


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich nicht - und werds auch die ganze Woche nicht haben. Dafür ist es zu warm :X


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Schneefrei gibts bei uns gar nicht. Da könnten 5 Meter Schnee liegen, allgemeines Schneefrei wird nicht ausgerufen. 
In Einzelfällen, wenn man wirklich gar nicht zur Schule kommt, wird es mit Glück akzeptiert.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen schon wieder Schneefrei.. ouh man



wtf, wegen den paar Krümeln...


----------



## Erz1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ganz Schleswig-Holstein hat frei bekommen, hier in Flensburg ist aber auch die "Hölle" los, ging ja schon gestern Abend gut los, als ich aus dem Kino kam und heute ging es weiter.


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Man ist das langweilig wen einem langweilig ist.. ._._


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Was ist bei dir Hölle? 8cm Neuschnee?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier in Niedersachen fällt nicht an einer Schule der Unterricht aus :O


----------



## muehe (5. Dezember 2010)

alle 6 Staffeln "Lost" gesaugt , dat wird Arbeit


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Man ist das langweilig wen einem langweilig ist.. ._._






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3iFhLdWjqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir Hölle? 8cm Neuschnee?



Damit meine ich das allgemeine Chaos - nicht den Schnee. , denn der ist gar nicht so hoch. 
Aber ich will morgen meine Vorbereitung auf die Deutschklausur. ;o


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

wtf, wegen dem paar Krümeln ist bei euch Chaos und Schule fällt aus? Bei uns ist zwar bei 15-20cm auch Verkehrschaos, aber trotzdem läuft alles halbwegs. Ihr seid aber auch nix gewohnt...


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> alle 6 Staffeln "Lost" gesaugt , dat wird Arbeit



Ich hab alle Staffeln bis auf die Finale gesehen... ich hadere irgendwie noch mit mir ob ich den horrenden Preis für die Bluray-Edition bezahlen will.
£44.99 ist irgendwie ziemlich abartig.


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Will Video nicht quoten..muss..stark..bleiben..



_Haha..awesome   _


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> wtf, wegen dem paar Krümeln ist bei euch Chaos und Schule fällt aus? Bei uns ist zwar bei 15-20cm auch Verkehrschaos, aber trotzdem läuft alles halbwegs. Ihr seid aber auch nix gewohnt...



Echtma. Ich fahre jeden Morgen, egal wies Wetter ist mit Fahrrad 3 Kilometer zur Schule. Das kümmert auch keinen ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Das kann ich toppen: Ich fahre mit der Deutschen Bahn zur Berufsschule!


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre jeden morgen 30 Minuten und bin dann eigentlich noch 30 Minuten zu früh dran. Aber der Bus fährt nicht anders.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> wtf, wegen dem paar Krümeln ist bei euch Chaos und Schule fällt aus? Bei uns ist zwar bei 15-20cm auch Verkehrschaos, aber trotzdem läuft alles halbwegs. Ihr seid aber auch nix gewohnt...



Kann ich ja nichts bei machen  , nur würden meine Busse nichteinmal fahren..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann das Topen ich Fahre 2 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad zu Bahnhof, und dann etwa 1 Stunde Zug mit einmal umsteigen.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Bis zum Bahnhof lauf ich knapp 20min. Bin zu faul das Fahrrad ausm Keller zu holen, lauf ich lieber.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich fahre jeden morgen 30 Minuten und bin dann eigentlich noch 30 Minuten zu früh dran. Aber der Bus fährt nicht anders.



Same here.


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Bis zum Bahnhof lauf ich knapp 20min. Bin zu faul das Fahrrad ausm Keller zu holen, lauf ich lieber.



Tut der Frisur auch besser, als mit dem Fahrrad (:


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Frisur ist mir bei meinen kurzen (und mittlerweile dummerweise recht wenigen) Haaren absolut egal. Es ist nur bequemer und irgendwie brauch ich das früh morgens auch son bisschen, um aufzuwachen. Auch wenn ich mir besseres vorstellen könnt als 6:45 aus dem Haus zu gehen, um meinen Zug 7:06 zu erwischen...


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde sagen Kyra und ich sind ungefähr auf gleichem Stand. Bei uns besteht Lebensgefahr


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Inwiefern? Mit dem Aufstehen oder der Gefahr der Unterkühlung auf Grund knapp werdender Kopfbehaarung?


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2010)

Aufgrund der Eurobahn und meinen gefrorenen Straßen wo ich morgens fast 3 mal sterbe


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Hab eine Antwort auf meine Mail an HWV bekommen - hatte gefragt ob sie noch CPU-Kühler einbauen (da ich letzten eine Rückmeldung bekommen hatte wo derjenige meinte sein CPU-Kühler wurde nicht eingebaut) - in der Mail stand jetzt :_



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> bestellen unsere Kunden einen separaten Lüfter, erhalten wir die Information das er mit eingebaut werden soll.
> 
> ...



_Hm..irgendwie keine 100%ige Antwort auf meine Frage oder seh ich das falsch?_


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Klingt nach "Ich kann nicht tippen und habe wahllos Wörter per Copy&Paste eingefügt. Unser heutiges Adventsrätsel heißt: Entschlüssle die Botschaft.".


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Hätten sie echt ein wenig ausführlicher beantworten können..

Naja..wie auch immer.. _


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnt ausrasten. Ruft mich grad der Typ an bei dem ich das Samsung morgen kaufen wollte und sagt mir, dass es jetzt leider nicht mehr zum Verkauf steht. Meine Fresse - das man sich sowas nicht vorher überlegt :X


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Oh man..aber das hatte ich bei meinen iMac interessenten auch..erst auf einen lächerlichen Preis runterhandeln wollen und später dann zusagen und nicht auftauchen.._


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds einfach nur nervig. Jetzt darf ich erstmal weiter suchen. Der hat das für 225€ angeboten, was ein wahnsinniges Schnäppchen gewesen wäre...


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

225€ wäre mehr als ein Schnäppchen gewesen.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich fahre jeden morgen 30 Minuten und bin dann eigentlich noch 30 Minuten zu früh dran. Aber der Bus fährt nicht anders.



Ich fahre jeden morgen 45 Minuten mit dem Bus und darf noch 30 Minuten warten 
Und bei dem kleinsten Schnee verdoppelt sich die Fahrzeit mal eben schnell, weil die eine Bushaltestelle so mega besch... bescheiden liegt, das der Bus fast immer rausgezogen werden muss, weil er stecken bleibt.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Allerdings, besonders wurde das Anfang November gekauft. Zumindest angeblich :X

@ Erz1: Bei mir steckt der Bus fast jeden Morgen im Stau fest, was aus den 30Minuten dann auch >1Stunde macht, und ich dann häufig zu Spät in der Schule ankomme ;D


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Wollt nicht wissen was Ich und meine Eltern bevor wir ausgewandert sind für Sachen verkauft haben mit Preisen die man sich gar nicht vorstellen kann.. geschenkt könnte man schon dazu sagen.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Das ist auch ein anderer Umstand :O


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Inwiefern?


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ein Handy verkauft man aber für gewöhnlich nicht weil man umzieht 

Bei dem Preis müsste es fast schon gestohlen oder von einem Zug überrollt gewesen sein...


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Es ging eher um die Leute, haben viele Sachen ins Internet gestellt und halt von Woche zu Woche mal vom Preis runtergegangen und wenn es dann so niedrig war, das man es schon fast verschenken konnte. Haben sich die Leute erst gemeldet und dann als sie noch vorbei gekommen sind, wollten sie es noch billiger haben. Hättest den allen grad eine klatschen können.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Ganz einfach: Wenn man auswandert will man die Sachen im Normalfall so schnell wie möglich loswerden - um das zu erreichen verkauft man es halt zu extrem niedrigen Preisen. Es sei den man hat es nicht eilig mit dem Auswandern, und verkauft es schon Wochen/Monate im Vorraus - dann kann man eigentlich einen "Normalpreis" verlangen.  

Meine Theorie :O

Edit: Ich dachte ihr habt das von vorneherein so billig gemacht - wenn die Leute immer weniger zahlen wollen sieht das ganze wieder anders aus :X


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja wenn jemand extrem schnell nen Haufen Kohle braucht greift man auch mal zu drastischen Maßnahmen.


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Um Kohle ging es ja nicht (zwar schon aber halt), es musste halt alles raus, weil es sich vom Zeitplan so verschoben hatte, dass man es nur noch schnell verkaufen konnte und keine Wochen warten konnte bis man ein Käufer gefunden hat.


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Naja wenn jemand extrem schnell nen Haufen Kohle braucht greift man auch mal zu drastischen Maßnahmen.



Wie der Typ der unsere Sparkasse in der Stadt 5 mal in 3 Monaten überfallen hat ?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei euch klar. Ich mein nur, wenn der Verkäufer von dem Handy schnell Kohle brauchte vertickt ers halt deutlich unter Wert, um schnell nen Abnehmer zu finden.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

LoL - 5x die selbe ist schon krass ;D


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

"Wie nur 5000? Aber ich wollt doch den Benz.... Muss ich halt nächste Woche nochmal hin!"


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2010)

Joar 5 mal in 3 Monaten. Und er wurde nicht geschnappt ^^

Jedesmal so 15-20k


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Allein auf die Idee zu kommen, 5 mal in die selbe Bank zu laufen ist heftig ^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2010)

Also glaub die Sparkasse bei mir im Dorf die könnte man auch 5 mal in 3 Monaten überfallen (:


----------



## Kyragan (5. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Joar 5 mal in 3 Monaten. Und er wurde nicht geschnappt ^^
> 
> Jedesmal so 15-20k



Der kommt wieder. Noch hat er den Ferrari nicht zusammen.


----------



## Erz1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also glaub die Sparkasse bei mir im Dorf die könnte man auch 5 mal in 3 Monaten überfallen (:



Mr. State steht nun morgen vor deiner Tür.


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Nach 5 mal wirds dann aber auch langsam langweilig. 
Wenn der Täter reinkommt muss er sicher nur noch 'Das übliche.' sagen...


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Boah.. ._.

Mein kleiner Bruder hat aus der Kita eine Margen-Darm-Grippe angeschleppt..er ist sie los und hat sie meiner Mutter angeheftet...nu kommt sie auf mich zu..

Ich glaub heut Nacht werd ich mir einiges durch den Kopf gehen lassen.. _


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die seit ~2 Wochen hinter mir - und bin froh drüber 

Gute Besserung für den Fall das es dich voll erwischt =)


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2010)

_Danke   _


----------



## muehe (5. Dezember 2010)

ihh lange nicht mehr gehabt vor 5 Jahren glaube letze mal n schlechten Seeaal gegessen , hat nur 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert bis es losging und ganze Nacht Seele ausm Leib gekotzt 

shit meine Fische haben Fräskopfwürmer , gucken rote Fäden ausm Arsch 

morgen mal zur Apotheke


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub nicht dass man von schlechtem Fisch eine Grippe bekommt... das war dann eher eine Magenverstimmung/Lebensmittelvergiftung. 

Hatte ich auch schon mal, während einem Urlaub in Portugal. War ein Spaß für sich...


----------



## muehe (5. Dezember 2010)

jo ne Magen/Darmgrippe wars auch nich , mein nur zwecks mal ne Nacht durchkotzen 

aber relativ schnell vorbei die Nacht und vielleicht den Tag darauf noch bissl Übelkeit


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> gucken rote Fäden ausm Arsch


Erinnert mich an meine Katze die zu weihnachten Lametta gefressen hatte... und es ihr dann aus dem Arsch hing.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2010)

Nur ist es bei den Fischen glaube ich nicht so lustig :X


----------



## muehe (5. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meine Katze die zu weihnachten Lametta gefressen hatte... und es ihr dann aus dem Arsch hing.





ach naja gibt gute Wurmmittel die werden schon wieder, schon belesen http://www.rhusmann.de/aqua/a_concur.htm


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nur ist es bei den Fischen glaube ich nicht so lustig :X



Nein ist es nicht! Wenn es eine richtige Fischvergiftung ist, kann es lebensgefährlich sein. Eine einfache Darmverstimmung wegen schlechtem Essen ist allerdings auch sehr unangenehm. Hatte ich Ostern noch! 

Wie viel ist wohl eine neue XBox Arcade mit einem Controller (keine Slim Version) wert!? Hab gestern eine beim Pokern gewonnen...


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2010)

_Garnichts - die musst du mir nämlich schenken..   

Und das mit den Fischen hast du falsch verstanden - da ging es um die Fische die muehe in seinem Aquarium hat - die haben so komische Würmer 

Moin @ all 

------------

/Edit : Nochmal zur Xbox - laut Geizhals so viel : Klick mich!_


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Dezember 2010)

Hehe achso . 

Schenken bists verrückt? Da hab ich gestern hart für gearbeitet! Hab die Box auch noch nicht! Morgen mal mit dem Chef des Ladens verhandeln ich glaub er zahlt auch aus, mal gucken was er mir für ein Angebot macht!


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2010)

schaut mal bitte auf amazon nach "headphonie". kennt jemand die dinger und hat sie evtl. schon mal gehört. ich bin ja grundsätzlich der meinung, dass es bei boxen schon auf die grösse ankommt. aber die technik entwickelt sich ja weiter.

eure meinungen? kann man damit halbwegs ordentlich vom handy (auf arbeit) musik hören?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Dezember 2010)

War heute mal im Handyladen meines Vertrauens und habe eine entscheidende Erkenntnis gewonnen: Mein Vertrag läuft nicht im Dezember, sondern im Mai aus was für mich bedeutet dass ich noch locker in der Kündigungsfrist liege und somit gefahrlos kündigen kann. Dann statt nem neuen Vertragen mit nem schicken Smartphone der Marke HTC Desire und Co nix im Wege. :>


----------



## Nebola (6. Dezember 2010)

So Kopfhörer da. Klipsch Image S4. Ausgiebig testen und dann sag ich was dazu


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2010)

Gut, gut. Ich warte


----------



## Nebola (6. Dezember 2010)

Bisher sind die InEars verdammt geil. Wollte mich gerade umziehen, und war mir nicht sicher obs das Wert ist T-Shirt ausziehen weil ich die Kopfhörer dann rausnehmen muss ^^


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2010)

So gings mir bei meinen Beyerdynamic  
Auch wenn das keine InEars sind...


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub bis Weihnachten noch ein Handy zu einem angenehmen Preis zu finden wird nix. Hab mal bei BestBoyZde angefragt, und die meinten auch entweder Galaxy oder DesireHD :X

In weniger als 2 Stunden gehts mit Cata los ;D


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab mal bei BestBoyZde angefragt, und die meinten auch entweder Galaxy oder DesireHD :X



Habs gelesen  

Wäre natürlich die beste Wahl, ja. Ein 'normales' Desire ist aber definitiv immer noch ein 1A-Smartphone an dem es nichts zu meckern gibt.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte aber schon gerne das Galaxy muss ich sagen. Das DHD könnte ich mir auch kaufen, nur ist mir ein Smartphone nicht soviel Geld wert. Für 300€ würde ich auch schon ein iPhone 4 bekommen - das will ich aber nicht haben :X


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2010)

Für 300 Euro? Woher? O_o


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2010)

Über gewisse Kontakte würde ich das so günstig bekommen. +- 25€ - Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert :O


----------



## Nebola (6. Dezember 2010)

Vom "Laster" ^^


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, mir egal. Leider komme ich dadrüber nur ans iPhone so günstig. Andere Handys leider nicht


----------



## Knallfix (6. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schaut mal bitte auf amazon nach "headphonie". kennt jemand die dinger und hat sie evtl. schon mal gehört. ich bin ja grundsätzlich der meinung, dass es bei boxen schon auf die grösse ankommt. aber die technik entwickelt sich ja weiter.
> 
> eure meinungen? kann man damit halbwegs ordentlich vom handy (auf arbeit) musik hören?



Also mein erster Gedanke ging Richtung Babyfon 

Knall


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, mir egal. Leider komme ich dadrüber nur ans iPhone so günstig. Andere Handys leider nicht



Dann hol es doch uns verkauf es... ist schließlich mehr als doppelt so viel wert 

Klingt mir aber eher nach so einer Aktion wie beim 3GS von Nebo damals. 
Entweder kommen sie nicht ob es sind Plagiate... auf legalem Weg kommt man jedenfalls kaum für 300 Euro an ein iPhone 4.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, kann gut sein. Mir ist das eigentlich Wurscht da ich eh kein iPhone will 

So - langsam mal WoW starten, was? ^^


Edit: Server down - nice ;D


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2010)

Könnt Ihr schon spielen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Dezember 2010)

Ne ich finde die wow.exe nicht mehr.... Warte mal ich hab es gar nicht installiert.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2010)

_Seit 0:01 kann man hier spielen - sofern die Server online sind.

Da ich aber nichtmehr spiele -> keine Ahnung _


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne ich finde die wow.exe nicht mehr.... Warte mal ich hab es gar nicht installiert.



Gute Einstellung


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2010)

Ach Ihr seid ja sehr lustig


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Dezember 2010)

Es ist doch so, so lange Buffed nicht Down ist sollten die Server on sein.


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2010)

Seitdem ich aufgehört hab mit WoW, hab ich 104€ gespart ^^


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2010)

ist gar nix gegen die summe, die du sparst, wenn du aufhörst zu essen ...


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2010)

War jetzt nicht so der Brüller ne.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Habs gelesen
> 
> Wäre natürlich die beste Wahl, ja. Ein 'normales' Desire ist aber definitiv immer noch ein 1A-Smartphone an dem es nichts zu meckern gibt.



Seh ich auch so. Bei mir wirds wohl ein "normales" Desire in Verbindung mit nem Vodafone Tarif. Wenn ich nicht grad n Uberangebot kriege, was ich bezweifle.


----------



## Erz1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Seitdem ich aufgehört hab mit WoW, hab ich 104€ gespart ^^



Kommt auf den Betrachtungswinkel drauf an - spielt man nur WoW und kauft sich keine anderen Spiele, ist es eine Summe von 104€ (extra Einmalzahlungen wie Add-Ons).
Spielt man nun kein WoW und kauft sich jeden Monat ein Spiel im Wert von 40€, ist die Summe wieder relativ gering. 

Tortzdem war der Vergleich mit dem Essen eher unangebracht. :b
BTW, man konnte schon spielen heut Nacht, hab es von einem Kumpel erfahren, der andere ist zu Hause geblieben -___-


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2010)

Jap, ich bin aber erst um ~0:45Uhr reingekommen. Vorher Loginserver total überlastet. Aber ich werd sowieso erst am WE weiterleveln :O


----------



## muehe (7. Dezember 2010)

bekomm mein Key erst gegegn 18.30 

wurde heut erst an Freundin aus England ausgeliefert von Amazon.uk


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich überlege mir immer noch es überhaupt zu kaufen.


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2010)

Naja, musst du wissen. Ruf vorher an, du kommst ne Woche net zur Arbeit


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> bekomm mein Key erst gegegn 18.30
> 
> wurde heut erst an Freundin aus England ausgeliefert von Amazon.uk



Ich hab meinen seit Samstag


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Naja, musst du wissen. Ruf vorher an, du kommst ne Woche net zur Arbeit


Wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Betrachtungswinkel drauf an - spielt man nur WoW und kauft sich keine anderen Spiele, ist es eine Summe von 104€ (extra Einmalzahlungen wie Add-Ons).
> Spielt man nun kein WoW und kauft sich jeden Monat ein Spiel im Wert von 40€, ist die Summe wieder relativ gering.



Ich spiele seit nem Dreivierteljahr kein WoW mehr und hab mir seitdem auch nur ein Spiel gekauft 

Aber ok, dafür bisschen viele Serien/Filme :S


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit nem Dreivierteljahr kein WoW mehr und hab mir seitdem auch nur ein Spiel gekauft



BFBC2 das du net spielst ?


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> BFBC2 das du net spielst ?



Korrekt :> 

Wobei ich mir vermutlich Fallout New Vegas oder sonst ein G4WL-Spiel hole wenn ich den TV hab


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2010)

Hol dir doch Cata und lenke einen hässlichen Goblin in FULL HD


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2010)

So hässlich sind Goblins garnicht wenn man Rüstung hat, von der sie komplett verdeckt werden und einen Helm der gut aussieht 

Seit 2,5 Stunden in der Warteschlange für Frostwolf - wohoo ;D


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2010)

_Ich habs dir gesagt!   _


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du mir gesagt? :O


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2010)

_Na das mit Frostwolf..das war damals schon so..hatte damals auch nen Char drauf _


----------



## Shefanix (7. Dezember 2010)

Achso, ja. Aber das legt sich nach der Aufregung mit dem Addon auch wieder - 2,5 Stunden ist doch schon viel ;D


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2010)

Einmal  verlaesst man sich auf amazon und dann kommt cata einen tag zu spaet...
Und mit touch tastatur aufm iphone komm ich so gar nicht klar, 2 min fuer einen post 
Naja komm eh erst naechste woche zum zocken, aber passt schon, das holt mann am wochenende nach


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Meh. Mein TV ist jetzt schon 100 Euro teurer als vor ein paar Wochen, verdammte Weihnachtspreise... ich hätte einfach gleich bestellen sollen.
Wann schätzt ihr gehen die Weihnachtspreise wieder zurück, Anfang Januar schon?


----------



## Nebola (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt. Wart bis zur C-Bit


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2010)

23min Warteschlange, leck mich doch am Ar...


----------



## Ol@f (8. Dezember 2010)

Hm, bin jetzt Level 84. Also Uldum gefällt mir ziemlich gut und die 3 Instanzen, die ich gemacht habe, hatten nette kleine Taktiken. Bis jetzt gefällt mir Cata, bloß mir kommt das Addon irgendwie so klein/wenig vor..


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2010)

84? Wahnsinn! Mit was für ein Equipment bist du gestartet, also gelevelt?


----------



## muehe (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meh. Mein TV ist jetzt schon 100 Euro teurer als vor ein paar Wochen, verdammte Weihnachtspreise... ich hätte einfach gleich bestellen sollen.
> Wann schätzt ihr gehen die Weihnachtspreise wieder zurück, Anfang Januar schon?


 Weihnachtspreise denk ich mal nich würd eher sagen Euro -> Dollar

bei uns sind viele auch schon 84/85 aber seit heut nacht durchgezockt

hab 20.30 angefangen und jetzt 81,7


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Dezember 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hm, bin jetzt Level 84. Also Uldum gefällt mir ziemlich gut und die 3 Instanzen, die ich gemacht habe, hatten nette kleine Taktiken. Bis jetzt gefällt mir Cata, bloß mir kommt das Addon irgendwie so klein/wenig vor..



Ja mir kommt es auch so vor. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die große Änderung der Welt (schließlich auch ein Teil von Cataclysm) schon vor dem Addon kam. Ich hab gestern ca. 8 Stunden gespielt und bin jetzt schon 82,5 das geht mir persönlich zu schnell. Zumal ich auch wirklich jeden Questtext etc. durch gelesen habe. 

So die XBox hab ich übrigens vertickt und immerhin 180 € für bekommen.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Wow..kein schlechter Preis :-)_


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

So, gerade doch meinen TV bestellt. Bei Amazon WarehouseDeals, die Beschreibung war:



> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Original versiegelter Artikel. . Verpackung neu versiegelt. Amazon-Kundenservice und Rücknahmegarantie (bis zu 30 Tagen) bei jedem Kauf.[/font]





Was ja eigentlich bedeutet, dass nur die Verpackung einmal aufgemacht wurde, oder? Falls es nicht passt kann ich ihn ja wieder zurückschicken. 
Hat 677 Euronen gekostet, das ist auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke 

Die Wandhalterung für das gute Stück kostet 60 Euro, auch ein ganz netter Happen... mal schauen ob ich ihn am Wochenende schon aufhängen kann, jedenfalls gibts Bilder wenn es soweit ist.

Es ist jetzt übrigens der Sony-Blurayplayer geworden


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt übrigens der Sony-Blurayplayer geworden



welcher?

hab da auch ne frage. mein sony-BR-player bietet an bei bestimmten BR ins internet zu gehen um da content nachzuladen. hat bei inception aber nicht geklappt. die fehlermeldung muss ich mir zu hause nochmal ansehen. ne netzwerkverbindung (auch ins internet) hat er aber. gibts da noch was zu beachten (registrierung oder so)?


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die Wandhalterung für das gute Stück kostet 60 Euro, auch ein ganz netter Happen... mal schauen ob ich ihn am Wochenende schon aufhängen kann, jedenfalls gibts Bilder wenn es soweit ist.
> 
> Es ist jetzt übrigens der Sony-Blurayplayer geworden



_Der 370?

Passt keine normale Ebay-Wandhalterung? *grübel*_


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Der hier: https://www.amazon.d...91812646&sr=8-1

Edit: Japp, der 370 

Und mag sein, dass man da eventuell auch was mit einer normalen VESA-Halterung machen kann... aber das Philips-eigene Konzept sieht einfach super aus und erfahrungsgemäß steht der TV bei den VESA-Dingern immer weiter von der Wand weg als bei den Herstellereigenen.

Das hier ist die Halterung:

http://www.amazon.de/Philips-6125-Wandhalterung-Flat-32-37/dp/B002KTQEPY/ref=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1291812697&sr=1-3


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Alles klar ;-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja aber hol dir die Halterung direkt und mach es nicht wie ich nach dem Motto erstmal aufstellen und die Halterung gibt es dann in ein paar Wochen.... der steht jetzt schon seit einem Jahr .


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, deswegen hab ich sie auch gleich mitbestellt  

Der würde einfach zu tief stehen auf dem Regal, also muss er fast an die Wand. Außerdem muss das bei Ambilight gleich doppelt sein


----------



## Erz1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe verrückte Bekannte, einer hat sich bis einschließlich Dienstag für Cata krank schreiben lassen O__o


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich habe verrückte Süchtige Bekannte, einer hat sich bis einschließlich Dienstag für Cata krank schreiben lassen O__o


Trifft es wohl eher. Oo 

Ich hab auch schon freigenommen für ein Spiel, aber sich Krank schreiben lassen?


----------



## Erz1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Freinehmen ist so in der Schule halt nicht möglich... 

Das wäre auch wieder was anderes..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Dezember 2010)

In meiner Schule Konnte man 4 Tag frei nehmen im Jahr, ohne Begründung etc... halt wie Ferien Tage.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Dezember 2010)

Wir brauchen entweder nur eine Unterschrift der Eltern oder von sich selbst falls 18, oder falls eine Klausur ansteht ein Artest :O


----------



## Ol@f (8. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 84? Wahnsinn! Mit was für ein Equipment bist du gestartet, also gelevelt?


Öhm, mit T10 und ICC10er Equip. Ich glaub das Durchschnittsitemlevel lag bei 251 oder so.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

Ohne jetzt einen neuen Thread aufmachen zu wollen:
Vorallem an die Leute gerichtet, die sich mit Hardwareversand.de auskennen; Wie schnell liefern die im Schnitt, was sind da eure Erfahrungen? Und habt ihr DHL oder Hermes gewählt?

Und wie werden PC Einzelteile verpackt? Ein großes Paket? Gut gepolstert?

Da ich einige Teile und ein Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse bestellt habe, stelle ich mir ein Paket schwierig vor.


----------



## Nebola (8. Dezember 2010)

Die schicken dir nen großen Karton, indem das Case ist, und oben drauf liegen die ganzen Kleinteile. Je nach Verfügbarkeit bei DHL 2-4 Tage.


----------



## Erz1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> In meiner Schule Konnte man 4 Tag frei nehmen im Jahr, ohne Begründung etc... halt wie Ferien Tage.




O_o, sowas müsste man auch bei uns einführen.. 



Shefanix schrieb:


> Wir brauchen entweder nur eine Unterschrift der Eltern oder von sich selbst falls 18, oder falls eine Klausur ansteht ein Artest :O



Bei uns das selbe, oder wenn man zu oft fehlt, muss man immer ein Attest haben. Nur schrieb er halt am Veröffentlichtungstag leeeider Latein


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Die schicken dir nen großen Karton, indem das Case ist, und oben drauf liegen die ganzen Kleinteile. Je nach Verfügbarkeit bei DHL 2-4 Tage.



Danke dir


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wir brauchen entweder nur eine Unterschrift der Eltern oder von sich selbst falls 18, oder falls eine Klausur ansteht ein Artest :O



Wir brauchen eine Unterschrift von jedem Lehrer, bei dem wir gefehlt haben. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen muss dieser vorher beglaubigte Entschuldigungszettel dann auf dem Sekretariat liegen, sonst ist man unentschuldigt. Wenn man das 2-3 mal vergisst steht im Abi-Zeugnis 'Hat viele unentschuldigte Fehlstunden' oder 'Ist unzuverlässig'. Kein Witz.

Besonders lustig wird es dann, wenn der letzte Lehrer dessen Unterschrift noch fehlt 'Ne, da ist ein Knick im Blatt. Darauf unterschreib ich nicht, nimm n neues' meint und man nochmal von vorne anfangen darf.

Alles schon dagewesen...


Wenn man 18 ist ändert sich das übrigens nicht.


----------



## Nebola (9. Dezember 2010)

Also, nachdem ich nun mehrere Tage die Klipsch Image S4 In-Ear Kopfhörer getestet habe, kann ich sie nur empfehlen.

Die Höhen werden klar dargestellt, der Bass ist meiner Meinung nach nahezu perfekt. Er ist nicht zu stark, übertönt nichts anderes und klingt einfach gut 

Also ich finde sie gerade für den Preis überragend


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2010)

Der beträgt?


----------



## Nebola (9. Dezember 2010)

Guckst du Amazon.


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2010)

Oje, das lohnt sich garnicht, da kauf ich lieber gescheite Kopfhörer xD


----------



## Nebola (9. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn du meinst.


----------



## Erz1 (9. Dezember 2010)

Boah. Alle Klausuren durch diese Woche.

Welche Schulaufsicht kommt eigentlich auf die Idee einen Mittwoch so zu verunstalten:
Ersten beiden Stunden frei, weil wegen Lehrprobe.. 3,4,5 Stunde Profilgebendes Fach Geschichte als Klausur, yeah.  und dann noch der Hammer: 6,7,8 Bioklausur in der Aula, wo die Heizung kaputt ist, es deswegen die ganze Zeit kühl ist und die dann auch noch die ganze Zeit summt --> Und die Klausurensäle waren ja nicht frei. neeeeein.
Und heute in dem gleichen Raum nochmal 3 Stunden Chemieklausur. omfg. 

Sent from Ipod.


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hör eh selten Musik wenn ich draussen bin, da hol ich mir lieber einen Kopfhörer der mir nicht immer rausfliegt, hatte noch nie gute Erfahrung gemacht mit In-Ears.


----------



## Erz1 (9. Dezember 2010)

Also In-Ears > All.
Zumal man dadurch im Bus recht wenig hört, was bei schreienden Kids morgens nur von Vorteil ist. 
Welche ich nicht abkann, sind diese riesigen Gedöns-Dinger, die die ganze Ohrmuschel überdecken.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Welche ich nicht abkann, sind diese riesigen Gedöns-Dinger, die die ganze Ohrmuschel überdecken.



Zumindest unterwegs nicht, ja. Da sind InEars definitiv die beste Lösung. 
Aber zuhause sind große Kopfhörer die das ganze Ohr abdecken schon eine feine Sache 

So am Rande: Infinity Blade (das iOS-Spiel mit Unreal 3 Engine) ist draußen. Ich bin gerade am laden 

Und mein Blurayplayer ist da, der Rest kommt morgen


----------



## Xerivor (10. Dezember 2010)

MM hat die Woche bei uns nen Phillips 32 PFL 3205 H im Angebot für 299€ was haltet ihr davon, taugt das Teil was?


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2010)

Da isser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stehen wird er da nur vorläufig, die Halterung werd ich nächste Woche befestigen... da wird man dann auch keine Kabel mehr sehen, praktischerweise führt die Wand in einen kleinen Nebenraum (Dachschräge), zu dem ich dann ein Loch bohre durch das die Kabel rein und unten durch ein weiteres Loch wieder an die Geräte raus gehen können. Ein HD-Reciever kommt noch, die Wii häng ich gleich noch dran 

Am Anfang ist der TV seltsamerweise laufend abgestürzt, beim Demovideo nach der Einrichtung immer. Nach einem Software-Update klappt es aber 
Wenn ich nacher mal Inception auf Bluray gesehen habe berichte ich


----------



## Xerivor (10. Dezember 2010)

Sieht nett aus, was für ein TV is das?


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2010)

Der hier: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-37PFL7605H-12-Backlight-Fernseher/dp/B003BECY3S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1292000097&sr=8-1

Hat einen enorm schicken Alurahmen, afaik ist die 7000er Serie die einzige die das hat


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2010)

_Schick...und gleich die Lagerfeuer-BluRay ausprobiert - Ambilight wirkt im Dunkeln noch besser..

Viel Spaß damit! :-)_


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2010)

Danke, werd ich haben 

Ja, das Ambilight kommt wirklich super, besonders bei der Lagerfeuer-Bluray. Wenn der mal an der Wand hängt sieht es noch besser aus, schon allein weil er dann näher an der Wand ist als mit diesem Standfuß (der btw aus Glas ist O_o)

Der Player ist übrigens einwandfrei, beim Einlesen hört man ihn zwar, beim Abspielen aber praktisch gar nicht. Die iOS-Fernbedienungsapp ist leider nicht so der Knaller, da einfach haufenweise Funktionen fehlen... man kann nicht mal in das BD-Menü (oder ich finde es einfach nicht) und es gibt auch eine spürbare Latenz.


----------



## Xerivor (11. Dezember 2010)

Bevor ich hier jetze nen extra Thread aufmache wollt ich mal schnell fragen ob ihr denkt das http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-LE32C530-LCD-Fernseher-Full-HD-schwarz/dp/B003AXXDNK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292089624&sr=8-1 der TV was taugt.. Fußball schau ich überhaupt nicht wenn schon Abends mal nen Film und Mittags halt zufällig das was mir zusagt  mehr als 370 Euro gehen halt auch leider wirklich nicht.. jetzt bin ich mir halt nicht ganz schlüssig ob die Samsungs immer noch so gut sind wie sie mal waren


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..haben derzeit hat ne "Panel-Lotterie" - aber davon abgesehen ist der TV in Ordnung._


----------



## Xerivor (11. Dezember 2010)

Inwiefern "Panel-Lotterie"? Kann es sein das ich nen scheiß Teil erwische oder nen gutes? Und was kann passieren im Falle das ich nen schrott Teil erwisch?


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Ganz genau..sofern du ein "schlechtes" Gerät erwischst wird das warscheinlich richtig nervig brummen/surren/fiepen - einige Leute stört das nicht..dafür gehen andere beim leisesten Piepser an die Decke 

Entweder lebst du dann damit oder du tauscht ihn solange um bis du ein gutes Gerät erwischst.

Kannst natürlich auch Glück haben und sofort einen "guten" erwischen._


----------



## Xerivor (11. Dezember 2010)

Ok das Problem kenn ich  hatte vor ~2 Jahren schon mal einen TV von Samsung der gefiept hatte, hatte ihn dann zurück gebracht und mir nen PC gekauft  
So die nächste Frage, wie ist das bei Amazon mit der Garantie, wenn er defekt ist wegen was weiß ich kann ich ihn dann jederzeit zu Amazon zurück schicken oder muss ich ihn dann an Samsung schicken? Weil ich bezweifle das ich ihn dann zu MM oder ähnlichen Geschäften bringen kann


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Soweit ich weiss holt Amazon (also die beauftragte Spedition) den TV ab und schickt den dann selbst an Samsung oder so - zumindest hab ich sowas in der Art mal im Luxx gelesen..zur Not fragst du da mal nach..oder im Hifi-Forum.

Btw. schau grad nach langer Zeit mal wieder Frontiers.. ;-)_


----------



## Dropz (11. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen guten Fernseher empfehlen  ca 400 sollte/darf er kosten


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Sehverhalten? (BluRay? DVD? TV? Konsole? PC?)

Entfernung?

:-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2010)

FU******* ITUNES! Hab Jetzt gerade wieder 20 Minuten gebraucht für ne 2 Minuten Sache. GRRRRRR !


----------



## Xerivor (12. Dezember 2010)

Mh habe zwar rausgefunden das Amazon innerhalb der 14 Tage den TV kostenlos per Spedition abholt aber wie es in der restlichen Garantie/Gewährleistungszeit aussieht weiß ich immer noch nicht.. habe nämlich keine Lust den TV auf meine eigenen kosten zu verschicken bzw. das Geld vorzulegen


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2010)

Im Regelfall schickst du das defekte Teil ein und Amazon überweist Kaufbetrag und Versandkosten. Bei TVs weiß ichs nicht, halte es aber durchaus für möglich dass dieser dann auf Amazons Kosten abgeholt wird. Ob er dann repariert wird oder du eine Kaufpreiserstattung kriegst und dir dann nen neuen kaufen kannst, keine Ahnung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2010)

Hm... irgendwie weiß ich nicht so recht, ob ich den TV wirklich an die Wand hängen will. Eigentlich steht er so wie er gerade ist auf einer ganz angenehmen Höhe und das Ambilight kommt auch gut raus. Was meint ihr? Sind halt auch 60 Euro haben oder nicht haben, mit der Halterung. Und ob es wirklich besser ist/aussieht, ist eben die Frage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was anderes, ist einer von euch bei o2? Habt ihr auch seit über einer Woche keinen Zugriff mehr auf den Tarif und Paketmanager, weil 'Wartungen zur Verbesserung der Servicequalität' stattfänden?

Über *105# komme ich seit ebenfalls über eine Woche auch nicht mehr drauf, angeblich passt mein Tarif (Loop Alltime) nicht mehr...


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2010)

_Zu O2 kann ich nichts sagen aber den TV würd ich ehrlich gesagt so stehen lassen - ausser du brauchst den Platz der enstehen würde wenn der TV an der Wand hängt.

Das Ambilight gefällt mir aber richtig gut :]_


----------



## muehe (12. Dezember 2010)

würd ich auch so lassen den Schrank wirst ja trotzdem noch haben , könnte eher nochn Tick tiefer 

nochn Zwischenboden besorgen für das Fach wo der BlueRay Player steht

Ambilight 3 wär natürlich noch schöner 

kann man das bissl dimmen wär mir zu hell

kauf den evtl. auch für Eltern , is das n 37" ?


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Ambilight Spectra 3 wäre natürlich auch schick gewesen, aber das gibts eben nur in der 9000er Serie... und die ist ein kleines bisschen teuer 
Es ist aber nicht ganz so enorm hell wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, hab ich mit dem Fon gemacht. In Echt sieht das schon dezenter aus, aber definitiv gut 

Gut, dann werd ich ihn höchstwahrscheinlich so lassen. Erspart mir auch den Aufwand mit dem Kabel-Löcher bohren...

Edit: Ja, ist ein 37".


----------



## Soramac (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich will jetzt nicht negatives sagen, schöner Fernseher keine Frage , aber wieso habt Ihr eigentlich immer so ein schlecht aussehendes Zimmer an dann immer die neusten Technik. Versteht Ihr was Ich meine? (:

Ist wie mit den Rechner's beste Hardware drinnen aber vom Aussehen wie die letzte Mühle.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Dezember 2010)

Was spricht denn gegen das Zimmer? :O


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2010)

Würd mich jetzt irgendwie auch interessieren. Ich hätte auch lieber einen Holzboden statt Teppich, aber das lässt sich halt so spontan nicht ändern.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht negatives sagen, schöner Fernseher keine Frage , aber wieso habt Ihr eigentlich immer so ein schlecht aussehendes Zimmer an dann immer die neusten Technik. Versteht Ihr was Ich meine? (:
> 
> Ist wie mit den Rechner's beste Hardware drinnen aber vom Aussehen wie die letzte Mühle.



Vielleicht weil wir nicht in Amerika wohnen wo jeder 5 Kreditkarten hat die bis ans Limit überzogen sind?  (Scherz) 
Meine Erkenntnis wäre, das Geld was andere in Möble und Co Stecken, andere in Hardware Investieren. 

Und Ich hab nur die Fernseher ecke wo Escape gesehen daher kann ich sein Zimmer nicht bewerten, sieht aber nett aus. :>


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Dezember 2010)

Zum einen weiß ich nicht was du an dem Zimmer auszusetzen hast, dass was man sieht, sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus. Außerdem ist es wohl schwer von dem Ausschnitt auf das restliche Zimmer zu schließen.

Davon abgesehen was meinst du?

Mir ist ein Zimmer in dem neuste Technik steht und was so aussieht als ob da jemand wohnt lieber, als ein Zimmer in dem fast garnichts steht und das so aussieht als ob da keiner wohnt und als ob man dort nichts anfassen darf. In solchen "Museums Zimmern" frag ich mich immer ob die Bewohner noch ganz richtig im Kopf sind.


----------



## Shefanix (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich versteh das auch nicht. Es sieht aufgeräumt und sauber aus. Außerdem sind exquisite Möbel und andere Einrichtungsgegenstände nicht gerade billig, da lässt es sich sinnvoller in andere Sachen wie TV's etc. investieren, weil man da einfach irgendwie mehr von hat.

Mein Zimmer ist auch "schlicht" gehalten, warum auch anders? Mir gefällts und ich fühl mich wohl. Ich denke das ist bei Esp genau das selbe, und darauf kommt es immernoch an :X


Btw: Mein Galaxy I9000 kommt morgen warscheinlich an. Mal ein wenig testen und dann wirds bis Weihnachten versteckt ;D


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist bei Esp genau das selbe, und darauf kommt es immernoch an :X



Jopp. Wie gesagt, ich hätte zwar gerne einen Holzboden, aber man kann nicht alles haben 


GZ zum Galaxy schonmal


----------



## Shefanix (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke - ich freu mich auch schon drauf, auch wenn ich es erst am 24. wirklich benutzen darf =)

Jetzt muss nurnoch mein 5800XM in die Bucht vor Weihnachten :O


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder ein bisschen runter. Ich wollte ja nichts negatives sagen und habe auch ein Smilie dazu gesetzt, also nicht jetzt gleich.. 

Natürlich hat  jeder andere Ansichten wie einem etwas gefällt, bei mir muss immer so das Gesamtpaket gefallen. Habe nämlich noch ein anderes Bild gesehen auf Twitter von EspCap mit dem kompakten Päckchen. Da kann man mehr den Teppich und die Möbel sehen.

War jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich, mir gefällt ja auch, aber wie gesagt halt ist jetzt nicht so mein Geschmack. Sondern eher etwas mehr gemütlich alles, so moderne Möbel gefallen mir auch nicht wie eine Arztpraxis, da ist so ein Teppich schon schön.


----------



## Crucial² (13. Dezember 2010)

Finde by the way den richtigen Mix aus Möbel & Technik ziemlich nice anzuschauen!

Werde mir jetzt auch nen neuen Schreibtisch kaufen, weil mein aktueller zu klein für nen Sekundären Bildschirm + Fernseher (= 3 Bildschirme aufm Schreibtisch) ist.


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Finde by the way den richtigen Mix aus Möbel & Technik ziemlich nice anzuschauen!



Danke (:


----------



## Nebola (13. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Zimmer ist Grün-Weiß gestrichen und ich hab Parkett


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Zimmer ist voll gestopft mit Games & Technik.


----------



## Crucial² (13. Dezember 2010)

Also mein zimmer liegt 10 Meter unter der erde, wird von 3 geheimen Stahltüren versperrt und ich darf nur raus wenn es mir erlaubt wird.

Gezeichnet Natascha Kampusch


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

der war böse .. :-)


----------



## Kyragan (13. Dezember 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Also mein zimmer liegt 10 Meter unter der erde, wird von 3 geheimen Stahltüren versperrt und ich darf nur raus wenn es mir erlaubt wird.
> 
> Gezeichnet Natascha Kampusch



Klingt eher wie n typisches n3rdh0me.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab 3ZKBB .

Alles Weiß / dunkelbraun eingerichtet, die Küche ist mit etwas hellerem Holz versehen!


----------



## Mikroflame (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
wollte demnächst ein neues Notebook kaufen, habe mich aber in der letzten Zeit recht wenig mit dem Markt beschäftigt.

Wollte fragen, ob folgender ( http://www.notebooks...+1gb+ati+grafik , fals buffed den link immer noch zereist, er heißt  [font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]LENOVO Y560 *Core i3, BLUERAY, 1GB ATI GRAFIK* ) [/font][font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]fürs zocken was taugt, oder was eine bessere alternative wäre.[/font]
[font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]Der Blueray Player ist für mich eher nice to have und für bessere Leistung austauschbar.[/font]


----------



## Sunyo (13. Dezember 2010)

Was willste denn zocken? Und auf was für Einstellungen?
Mit der Grafikkarte wirste wohl nur sehr eingeschränkt deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Xerivor (13. Dezember 2010)

Oh Gott ich weiß nicht, machen 100 Herz den soviel aus bei einem TV? Ich mein Fußball schau ich eh nich wenn schon Two and a half men usw... aber der "seriöse" MM Verkäufer meinte das es immer schliert auch bei Kamera schwenks .. ich bin verzweifelt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde das Bild ohne 100 hz ruckelig....


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..der Vorteil ist halt wirklich das mit den Kameraschwenks - nachteil ist (der von vielen Leuten verhasste) Soapeffekt.

Letztendlich musst du schauen ob du 100Hz brauchst oder dich der Soapeffekt stört - wenn nicht -> verzichte drauf.

:-)_


----------



## Xerivor (13. Dezember 2010)

Amazon nimmt innerhalb der 14 Tage die TVs ohne Versandkosten zurück, oder? Wenn ja hol ich mir erstmal einen mit 50 Hz und schaue.. kann mich ja noch anders entscheiden


----------



## muehe (13. Dezember 2010)

bei Sport is 100Hz schon gut 

Filme müssen 24p


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2010)

_Was hat das jetzt mit 24p zu tun?

@Xerivor : Oder du holst dir gleich einen mit 100Hz - dann hast du es wenn du es brauchst / kannst es ausmachen wenn du es nicht brauchst._


----------



## Xerivor (13. Dezember 2010)

Hole mir entweder jetzt 50 Hz oder 100Hz mal schauen als 100Hz Variante wärs dann wohl http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-LE32C650-LCD-Fernseher-Full-HD-schwarz/dp/B003AXXDXA/ref=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1292261846&sr=1-2 ... Nja wenn Amazon den Kram kostenlos wieder abholt wärs ja eh kein Problem...


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2010)

_Du warst ja derjenige der nicht daran zocken wollte , oder? Dann ist der TV aufjeden Fall in Ordnung :-)_


----------



## Mikroflame (13. Dezember 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Was willste denn zocken? Und auf was für Einstellungen?
> Mit der Grafikkarte wirste wohl nur sehr eingeschränkt deinen Spaß haben.



Würde Devil May Cry 4, ab und zu WoW, Dragon Age: Origins,Left4Dead2 sowie Black Ops und konsorten spielen wollen. Muss nicht umbedingt auf höchsten Einstellungen sein, aber schon möglichst hoch.

Hab momentan eine Ati Radeon 4670 drinne (ansich bin ich damit auch zufrieden, jedoch ist mein Notebook gerade ziemlich beschädigt und ist nichtmehr transportfähig, tastatur ist recht kaputt und co.)


----------



## Erz1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hat wer einigermaßen gute Digitalkamers anzubieten? , meine Mum will ne neue für Weihnachten... Preis bis ca. 150€


----------



## muehe (14. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was hat das jetzt mit 24p zu tun?
> 
> @Xerivor : Oder du holst dir gleich einen mit 100Hz - dann hast du es wenn du es brauchst / kannst es ausmachen wenn du es nicht brauchst._



naja ging eher darum auf 24Hz oder 5:5 Pulldown zu gucken und die Bildverschlimmbesserer da auszuschalten bei Filmen


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hat wer einigermaßen gute Digitalkamers anzubieten? , meine Mum will ne neue für Weihnachten... Preis bis ca. 150€


_
Vllt die Canon IXUS 130 oder die Canon Powershot SX210 ?

Selber keine Erfahrung damit - hören sich aber ganz gut an - ich wäre für NR.2.._


----------



## Erz1 (14. Dezember 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Digitalkamera-Megapixel-Bildstabilisierung-Weitwinkel/dp/B0034YLCH4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292329929&sr=8-1

Und die? Die ist atm bei uns im Saturn im Angebot..  Ich habe so überhaupt keine Ahnung, worauf man achten muss bei Kameras..


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..ich hab mir bei den anderen Kameras auch nur die Rezensionen angeschaut und ein wenig gegooglet - die Samsung scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein..kenne mich bei so Kompaktdingern nicht aus..nur bei DSLR's _


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2010)

Kennt jemand grad gute Gaming-Notebooks bis ~1000&#8364;? Muss einen fürn Kumpel finden, weil ich ihn vom Alienware mit 11" abgehalten hab :X

[font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"]
*Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks*

*MSI GE603-i5447W7P *
 
Wie schauts mit den beiden aus?[/font]
[font="Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,"] [/font]
Oder das: [font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]*MSI - GX640-i7247LW7P*[/font]


----------



## muehe (14. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...92329929&sr=8-1
> 
> Und die? Die ist atm bei uns im Saturn im Angebot..  Ich habe so überhaupt keine Ahnung, worauf man achten muss bei Kameras..



eigentlich viel zu viel Pixel für den Minisensor und 15fach opt. Zoom :/

würd mal in Fotoforen nachfragen bzw. andere Foren mit Kamera Unterforum

Objektiv/Linse Schneider sagt mir auch nix

lieber was um die 10MP(kann sogar niedriger sein) und 3-5fach Opt. Zoom mit vernünftiger Optik


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute, hab mal ne kleine Frage zu Physik:

Strecke abhängig von Beschleunigung und Zeit:

s = 1/2 at²

aber: 

s = v*t
v = a*t

-> s = a*t*t
-> s = at²

Wo verdammt kommt das 1/2 her?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

Du sprichst von der Herleitung der Formel?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Dezember 2010)

jap.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

http://www.roro.muc....card.php?ID=119
Edit: Oder das hier? http://www.brinkmann-du.de/physik/hoha01_03.htm

Hilft das?
Ist alles schon viel zu lange her...

Die einzigen Formeln die mir noch Unterkommen sind Preis-Absatz-, Kosten- und Gewinnfunktionen.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2010)

Das 1/2 kommt von der Bewegungsart. Bei einer gleichmäßig beschleunigten Bewegung musst du für die Strecke das ganze mit 1/2 multiplizieren. Bei einer gleichförmigen Bewegung ist das ganze nur s=at².

Keine Lust das zu erklären, grade heute eine Klausur über das Thema geschrieben :X


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Dezember 2010)

< schreibt morgen


----------



## Shefanix (14. Dezember 2010)

Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Dezember 2010)

Dankee!


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey. Hätte mal eine Frage an Euch. Ich würde gerne mir ein etwas billigeren Spiele Rechner über amazon.com zusammenstellen sollte so etwa im Preis von 600$ liegen, im Prinzip wie mein alter Rechner.

Nun habe Ich aber ein paar Fragen was für Teile Ich nehmen soll, soweit habe Ich das hier:

Grafikkarte: GTX460 EVGA

Prozessor: Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition

RAM: Corsair 4GB

Gehäuse dachte Ich Antec Nine Hundred oder ggf. ein billigeres. 

Festplatte hab Ich.

Netzteil würde wieder eins mit Kabelmanagment nehmen. 

Bei dem Mainboard bin Ich mir immer noch unsicher, sollte eigentlich ein normales sein, keins zum overtacken oder Sonstige Spielereien. Dachte an dieses hier: Klick!

DVD Laufwerk noch.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

N 870er Board würde es imo auch tun.

http://www.amazon.co...2351274&sr=1-25


Davon abgesehen würde ich persönlich auf Sandy Bridge warten.


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Aber so schaut es nicht schlecht aus?


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2010)

_Nö - so ist in Ordnung :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

Passt scho. Aber gerade jetzt würde ich noch etwas abwarten. Morgen kommt AMDs HD69x0 Serie. Die wird zwar nicht in deinem Budget liegen, aber eventuell lässt es andere Karten im Preis rutschen. Außerdem kommt am 5. Januar Sandy Bridge mit Preisen ähnlich wie bei den aktuellen LGA1156-CPUs. Da sollte also wohl auchn i5 2400 oder i5 2500 drin sein. Außerdem kommt am 20. Januar nVidias GTX560.


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, wollte sowieso noch nach Weihnachten warten, weil viele dann wieder etwas verkaufen werden, etwas neues kriegen dann wird der alte Kram auch billiger.


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Von euch besitzt keiner ein iPad oder?

Weil, fliege nächste Woche für 6 Tage nach Deutschland und wollte mein 3G Netz über das iPad nutzen, doch über AT&T kostet im Ausland 200MB um die 249,99$ . Das ist schweine teuer und daher wollte Ich bei einem Netzbetreiber, denke mal am Flughafen müsste auch welche sein , entweder bei Vodafone oder o2 mir 1Monat's Vertrag holen, weil man da um einiges billiger wegkommt, denn da kostet bei Vodafone 1 Monat mit 200MB 14,99 Euro. 

Nur wollte wissen wie das Netz ist von Vodafone, war bisher nur bei T-Online. Aber laut diesem Test anscheinend nicht schlecht:

[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Was wurde getestet?*<br style="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-right: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px; padding-left: 0px; border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none; border-width: initial; border-color: initial; font-family: Arial, Verdana, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif; ">Im Test waren die Mobilfunknetze der vier Netzbetreiber Vodafone, T-Mobile, O2 und E-Plus. Bewertet wurden die Kriterien: Telefonieren in der Stadt und über Land, Webseiten-Aufruf und E-Mail-Übertragung in der Stadt, Datei-Download in der Stadt und im ländlichen Raum sowie Datei-Upload in der Stadt. Der Testsieger Vodafone erreicht 459 von 500 möglichen Punkten, Note "sehr gut", T-Mobile 424 Punkte, Note "gut", O2 412 Punkte, Note "gut", E-Plus 319 Punkte, Note "ausreichend". Sie sehen den vollständigen Test und die Bewertung im connect Heft 11/09.9.[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

Das iPad nutzt ja eh die gleiche Technologie in Sachen mobiles Internet, wie Smartphones. Was das 3G-Netz in Deutschland angeht hat vodafone afaik das beste Netz, knapp vor der Telekom. Nicht weit dahinter folgt O2 und mit Abstand dann E+.

Ich für meinen Fall würde ich eher fragen, ob ich nicht 6 Tage auf mobiles Internet verzichten könnte (abseits WLAN). Denn selbst die 14,99 wären mir deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2010)

Oder man verzichtet mal ganz 6 Tage auf das Ipad, und Lässt es in den USA


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Wollt schon mein MacBook Pro da lassen


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das iPad nutzt ja eh die gleiche Technologie in Sachen mobiles Internet, wie Smartphones. Was das 3G-Netz in Deutschland angeht hat vodafone afaik das beste Netz, knapp vor der Telekom. Nicht weit dahinter folgt O2 und mit Abstand dann E+.
> 
> Ich für meinen Fall würde ich eher fragen, ob ich nicht 6 Tage auf mobiles Internet verzichten könnte (abseits WLAN). Denn selbst die 14,99 wären mir deutlich zu viel.



Zustimmung, wobei ich den Abstand zwischen Vodafone und Telekom & O2 für sehr gering empfinde, im Gegensatz zur klaren Abgeschlagenheit von E+


----------



## Kyragan (14. Dezember 2010)

iPad würde ich, wenn ich eins hätte schon mitnehmen. Ist einfach leichteres, bequemeres Reisegepäck als ein MBP. Allerdings würde ich, rein weil mein ökonomischer Geist mir das so befielt, auf 3G-Internet verzichten. Weiß ja nicht, wo du bist - nehme mal an bei Verwandten über Weihnachten? - dann wirds da wohl Internet (per WLAN) geben. Ansonsten kann man über die Feiertage imo auch mal ohne leben.

Klar musst du es mit dir ausmachen. Mir wärs das nicht wert. Zur Not setz dich zu Starbucks, dort gibts kostenloses WLAN. ;D


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2010)

Das o2 Netz ist einwandfrei, ich hab regelmäßig 3G während andere die direkt neben mir sitzen bei der Telekom nur EDGE haben. Einzig bei hoher Geschwindigkeit (also Bewegungs-, nicht Datengeschwindigkeit) wird das o2-Netz recht langsam im Vergleich.

Holst dir ne Prepaid-SIM, für 10 Euro gibts 200 MB 3G, für 15 1GB


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2010)

Ohh bei welchem Anbieter?


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2010)

Bei o2  

Internetpaket M (für 200M bzw. Internet Paket M plus Smartphone Option (für 1G


----------



## muehe (15. Dezember 2010)

ach fuck sind ja Wartungsarbeiten bei WoW 

wollt schön in Ruhe Dailys machen


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2010)

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Schneechaos! Letzte Nacht ca. 20cm Neuschnee.
Nachdem ich heute etwa doppelt so lange zur Berufsschule gebraucht habe wie üblich (verspätete Züge. Züge die außerplanmäßig eher enden, völlig überfüllte Züge in die Menschen drängen die aus anderen völlig überfüllten Zügen kommen, da diese vorzeitig geendet haben...) und dann im Zimmer nur 2 weitere Leute saßen kam eine Lehrerin vorbei und meinte es hätten nur 2 Lehrer geschafft und auch nur ne Hand voll Schüler. Der Unterricht würde für heute komplett abgesagt.

Also war ich 10min dort und bin dafür 2 mal jeweils über ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen. Bei dickem Schneetreiben und -8°C. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Schneechaos! Letzte Nacht ca. 20cm Neuschnee.
> Nachdem ich heute etwa doppelt so lange zur Berufsschule gebraucht habe wie üblich (verspätete Züge. Züge die außerplanmäßig eher enden, völlig überfüllte Züge in die Menschen drängen die aus anderen völlig überfüllten Zügen kommen, da diese vorzeitig geendet haben...) und dann im Zimmer nur 2 weitere Leute saßen kam eine Lehrerin vorbei und meinte es hätten nur 2 Lehrer geschafft und auch nur ne Hand voll Schüler. Der Unterricht würde für heute komplett abgesagt.[/font]


Dito!


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das o2 Netz ist einwandfrei, ich hab regelmäßig 3G während andere die direkt neben mir sitzen bei der Telekom nur EDGE haben. Einzig bei hoher Geschwindigkeit (also Bewegungs-, nicht Datengeschwindigkeit) wird das o2-Netz recht langsam im Vergleich.
> 
> Holst dir ne Prepaid-SIM, für 10 Euro gibts 200 MB 3G, für 15 1GB



inzwischen für 8,50 € und erst bei 300 MB die drosselung.

wenn ich das richtig sehe .. die internetseite ist grttig aufgebaut.

http://www.o2online.de/nw/internet/handy/handy-surfen.html


----------



## Nebola (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie immer Fahrrad geschnappt, zur Schule bei -5 Grad. Bremsen waren gefroren, Schaltung auch, Sattel Steinhart. Aber, who care's. Mein Klassenlehrer sagt nur: "Das ist zumutbar". Klar, weil er nen Auto hat.


----------



## muehe (15. Dezember 2010)

hoffentlich kriegst keine Hämorrhoiden


----------



## Erz1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Schneechaos! Letzte Nacht ca. 20cm Neuschnee.
> Nachdem ich heute etwa doppelt so lange zur Berufsschule gebraucht habe wie üblich (verspätete Züge. Züge die außerplanmäßig eher enden, völlig überfüllte Züge in die Menschen drängen die aus anderen völlig überfüllten Zügen kommen, da diese vorzeitig geendet haben...) und dann im Zimmer nur 2 weitere Leute saßen kam eine Lehrerin vorbei und meinte es hätten nur 2 Lehrer geschafft und auch nur ne Hand voll Schüler. Der Unterricht würde für heute komplett abgesagt.
> 
> Also war ich 10min dort und bin dafür 2 mal jeweils über ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen. Bei dickem Schneetreiben und -8°C.
> ...



Und wir seien unvorbereitet ein paar Seiten davor schreiben 
BTW, morgen wieder frei. 

Ich hab die von mir oben gepostete Kamera mal bestellt, mal sehen, wie sie ist.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2010)

_Kannst dann ja mal bescheid sagen :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2010)

Morgen auch frei - BÄH 

Mein 5800XM hab ich auch grade verkauft ;D


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Und wir seien unvorbereitet ein paar Seiten davor schreiben
> BTW, morgen wieder frei.
> 
> Ich hab die von mir oben gepostete Kamera mal bestellt, mal sehen, wie sie ist.



Ich hab morgen auch frei.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mein 5800XM hab ich auch grade verkauft ;D



_Glückwunsch - wieviel hast bekommen? :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2010)

150€ sogar. Obwohl ichs für 110€ bei den Kleinanzeigen reingestellt hab.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2010)

_Wow - nicht schlecht :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2010)

Einen Nachteil hat das ganze nur - ich hab bis Weihnachten  Handy kein Handy Weihnachten :X


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2010)

Willst mir net sagen das du nirgends altes Handy rumliegen hast, was du bist Weihnachten benutzen kannst?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2010)

Ist aber so :X


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2010)

9 Tage wirst wohl überleben. 

btw Shefa, schon gesehen? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/eingabegeraete/17255-enermax-stellt-abgespeckte-tastatur-aurora-lite-vor.html

Ich find das Ding schick, hattest du nicht vor dir noch ne Tastatur zu zulegen?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2010)

Das Ding ist wirklich schick - wird aber sehr warscheinlich trotzdem die Acrylux. Mal schauen ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie findet Ihr diesen Bildschirm: http://www.amazon.de/LG-E2360V-PN-widescreen-LED-Monitor-Kontrast/dp/B0042D5DGC%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAI6WGZ24OLDWOOQJA%26tag%3Dcommerconnec-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0042D5DGC&site-redirect=de&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF 

?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2010)

Zu Klein. http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-P2450H-Monitor-LCD/dp/B002DPYQSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292443308&sr=8-1 :>


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2010)

_Sehr stylisch - das Weiss soll aber eher Grau sein (laut Alternate-Rezension)

Gut finde ich persönlich den super : Acer S242HLAbid - Alternate Rezensionen : Klick mich!_


----------



## Xerivor (15. Dezember 2010)

Gibts irgend eine möglichkeit eine 17gb große Datei auf eine FAT32 formatierte Festplatte zu bringen? :> Weil irgendwie will er nicht...


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Mag daran liegen dass FAT32 maximal 4GB große Dateien annimmt  Wieso formatierst du sie nicht einfach um?


----------



## Xerivor (15. Dezember 2010)

Weil da jetzt rund 200GB daten drauf sind... habe da jetzt irgendwas gelsen von " convert E: /FS:NTFS " in die Eingabeaufforderung eingeben... dann hätte ich keinen Datenverlust funktioniert das?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2010)

oder du Zips die 17 GB Datei, dann geht es auch.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Dezember 2010)

Du wirst keine Datei so sehr zippen können, dass sie weniger als 25% ihrer Ausgangsgröße einnimmt. Möglich wäre es vllt. die Datei beim Packen in rar. oder .7z zu teilen. Beispielsweise in 9 2GB große Parts.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2010)

Das meinte ich ja!


----------



## Dropz (15. Dezember 2010)

Hiho 
Kennt jemand ein gutes/akzeptables headset,das möglichst wenig kostet?


----------



## Mikroflame (15. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hiho
> Kennt jemand ein gutes/akzeptables headset,das möglichst wenig kostet?



http://www.amazon.de/Creative-FATAL1TY-Pro-Gaming-Headset/dp/B000P5VR16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292448191&sr=8-1

Hab momentan die USB Version davon, läuft eigendlich alles ziemlich gut. In dem Preisbereich hatte ich sonst immer recht schlechte Headsets.


----------



## Dropz (15. Dezember 2010)

danke


----------



## Ogil (15. Dezember 2010)

Das Fatal1ty ist grausam eng am Kopf. Leuten mit Quadratschaedel und/oder grossen Ohren wird sich nach ner Stunde schon das Gesicht im Schmerz verziehen...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen :X


----------



## Mikroflame (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann dazu nichts sagen, da ich weder einen Quadratschädel, noch zu große Ohren habe.
War zu beginn halt nur etwas ungewohnt,da ich davor keine Headsets hatte, welche die ganzen Ohren abdeckten,aber ansonsten drückt es bei mir auch nicht.


Btw : 
weiß jemand wo man beim neuen Buffed Design jetzt sein Bild ändern kann? Hab dies L2 Bild schon seit Ewigkeiten drin ^_^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du wirst keine Datei so sehr zippen können, dass sie weniger als 25% ihrer Ausgangsgröße einnimmt.



Achwo, das geht schon. Kommt halt darauf an was man packt, hab auch schon Datenbanken von einer SQL Datenbank gepackt die dann nur noch 10% ihrer ursprünglichen Größe hatten. Alles nur eine Frage des Inhalts der Dateien ;-)


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2010)

Langsam wird die Sache lächerlich. Kein Friendly Fire in einem USK 18 Spiel? Wollen die mich verarschen? 



http://www.golem.de/1012/80162.html


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2010)

_Gibt's irgendwelche brauchbaren Adapter von VGA auf Scart?
_


----------



## Erz1 (16. Dezember 2010)

@ EspCap

^This!


----------



## Soramac (16. Dezember 2010)

Wetten wenn ich am Samstag nach Deutschland fliege das man nicht landen kann, weil die Landebahn zugeschneit ist >.>


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wetten wenn ich am Samstag nach Deutschland fliege das man nicht landen kann, weil die Landebahn zugeschneit ist >.>



Zumindest eine gewisse Verspätung wirst du mit Sicherheit haben  Wo landest du denn?

Achja, dabei fällt mir ein - kennt sich jemand mit der Netzbetreiber-Situation in Holland aus? 
Was gibts da denn so? Ich bräuchte irgendeine Prepaid-SIM, mit der man für eine Woche relativ günstiges Internet bekommt.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Langsam wird die Sache lächerlich. Kein Friendly Fire in einem USK 18 Spiel? Wollen die mich verarschen?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.golem.de/1012/80162.html



Die USK ist ein paranoider Drecksverein ohne Realitätsbezug. Ich frag mich, warum überhaupt Spiele ab 18 geschnitten werden. Damit man niedrigere Einstufungen erhält: OK. Aber wenn es von Anfang an nur um ab 18 geht, warum dann Schneiden? Ich bin ein volljähriger Mensch. Ich hab keine Lust mich von irgendnem Hansel bevormunden zu lassen. Das hat doch nichts mehr mit Jugendschutz zu tun, denn jugendliche und Kinder kommen sowieso nicht legal an die Spiele und gegen Illegalität hilft auch kein USK-Siegel...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2010)

Beste Lösung Auswandern nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Salutiert*


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich die USK liebe <.<

Morgen wird ein scheiß Tag. Ich muss zur Schule obwohl in der gesamten Stadt der Busverkehr eingestellt wurde. Soll ich 15Km zu Fuß laufen, oder wie stellen die sich das vor? oO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

Kannst ja Taxi nehme.


----------



## Nebola (17. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie ich die USK liebe <.<
> 
> Morgen wird ein scheiß Tag. Ich muss zur Schule obwohl in der gesamten Stadt der Busverkehr eingestellt wurde. Soll ich 15Km zu Fuß laufen, oder wie stellen die sich das vor? oO



Fahrrad ?


----------



## Independent (17. Dezember 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Beste Lösung Auswandern nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da würde ich lieber wieder im Nationalsozialismus leben... 

Obwohl, das habt ja da drüben auch schon fast Oo


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zumindest eine gewisse Verspätung wirst du mit Sicherheit haben  Wo landest du denn?



Bei Flügen aus den USA bestimmt erstmal in Frankfurt. Sollte dem so sein würde ich mir nicht soo große Sorgen machen! Der war gestern bei dem Chaos gerade mal eine Stunde zu und bisher wurden nur Inlands bzw. Kurzstreckenflüge gestrichen. Bis morgen soll sich das Wetter aber weiter beruhigen.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibt's irgendwelche brauchbaren Adapter von VGA auf Scart?
> _



_Oder auch ein Kabel? :]_


----------



## Ennia (17. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber wieder im Nationalsozialismus leben...
> 
> Obwohl, das habt ja da drüben auch schon fast Oo



word! 
Komm zu uns nach Österreich, da haben wir diese Phase schon überwunden ^^

painschkes:

sowas? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

_Genau - mein Vater will seinen Rechner an den alten TV anschliessen..hab bis jetzt nur welche mit total grausigen Rezensionen gefunden _


----------



## muehe (17. Dezember 2010)

so einfach geht das nich mit nem Kabel/Adapter, da bräuchte man n Converter oder muss noch einiges basteln und umlöten

am besten günstige Karte mit S-Video holen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Obwohl, das habt ja da drüben auch schon fast Oo


Aha? wie du immer auf Interessante Vorstellungen Kommst? 

Ich würde weniger grünes zeug rauchen.


----------



## Ennia (17. Dezember 2010)

Jop, ich versuch grad jemanden mit einem ähnlichen Problem zu helfen... thread

Besser ist es, wenn man sich einen neuen Fernseher mit HDMI-Anschluss besorgt, als so ein Dreckskabel.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

_http://www.hwp.ru/Ne...SonicDual_2.jpg

Und ne neue Karte wird sicherlich nicht geholt..

/Edit : Den TV hat er sogesehen neu bekommen - ist so ein Rückprojektionsfernseher - wollte nen Freund nichtmehr haben..

Mein Vater schaut halt immer Filme auf dem kleinen 19"er und will einfach den Rechner da anschliessen..

Hab schon überlegt so nen WD TV-Teil zu nehmen..mal schauen..
_


----------



## Soramac (17. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bei Flügen aus den USA bestimmt erstmal in Frankfurt. Sollte dem so sein würde ich mir nicht soo große Sorgen machen! Der war gestern bei dem Chaos gerade mal eine Stunde zu und bisher wurden nur Inlands bzw. Kurzstreckenflüge gestrichen. Bis morgen soll sich das Wetter aber weiter beruhigen.



Normalerweise Frankfurt ja, aber wir fliegen direkt nach Düsseldorf, denn nach Frankfurt geht nur mit Zwischenstop entweder hier in New York oder in London und das ist einfach zu stressig. Lieber einmal ins Flugzeug setzen und direkt hin, aber kann auch sein, wenn der Flughafen von Düsseldorf geschlossen ist, dass er eventuell in Frankfurt landet, wäre praktisch für mich, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Ennia (17. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Normalerweise Frankfurt ja, aber wir fliegen direkt nach Düsseldorf, denn nach Frankfurt geht nur mit Zwischenstop entweder hier in New York oder in London und das ist einfach zu stressig. Lieber einmal ins Flugzeug setzen und direkt hin, aber kann auch sein, wenn der Flughafen von Düsseldorf geschlossen ist, dass er eventuell in Frankfurt landet, wäre praktisch für mich, aber mal sehen.



Frankfurt ist zu.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich ein Päckchen nach England schicken will, muss ich das bei Bestimmungsland United Kingdom oder Großbritannien hinschreiben? Und  wie schauts da aus mit der PLZ. Bei Salford hab ich hier stehen M6 5NF, ist das die PLZ? Ich blick da nicht durch. Hab hier auch 2 Orte, einmal Manchester und einmal Salford. Alles so kompliziert :X

Und ja, ich weiss das hat nix mit Technik zu tun ;D


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

United Kingdom. In CAPS! Sprich UNITED KINGDOM.

M6 5NF ist die Postleitzahl. Die Stadt schreibt man für Post in UK auch in CAPS.


Freies Beispiel ausm Netz:

Mr. Walter C. Brown
49 Featherstone Street
LONDON 
EC1Y 8SY
UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

[font="Times New Roman, Times, serif"]_*123 Fitzwarren Court 
Salford, M65NF 
Manchester
United Kingdom.*_[/font] 
*
*
*Ich hab 2 Orte, genau das verwirrt mich :X*


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

Name
Straße
ORT
Postal Code
UNITED KINGDOM

So muss es aussehen. Ich nehme an, dass Salford ein Stadtteil vom Manchester ist. Oder aber der Bezirk ist Manchester und Salford der Ort.

Dann würde das noch reinkommen. Soweit ich weiß zwischen Ort und Postal Code.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Gut, also schreib ich nur die ZIP hin, und bei Ort dann Manchester und nicht Salford. Mal hoffen das es ankommt ;D


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

Siehe Edit. Kannst doch einfach mal googeln.

Edit: Maps sagt Salford ist ein Stadtteil in Manchester.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs mit Google versucht, ich frag einfach mal direkt bei der Post nach und lass das Feld erstmal frei :X


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

"Ich habs mit Google versucht". Dann wüsstest dus ja, also lüg nicht, Bengel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Theoretisch sollte also Manchester ausreichen. Außer es gibt die gleiche Straße nochmal in Manchester, was ich bezweifle.


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs wirklich versucht, ich wusste auch das Salford in Manchester ist, nur wusste ich danach immernoch nicht ob ich beides hinschreiben muss oder nicht


----------



## muehe (17. Dezember 2010)

kennt jemand n guten leisen BD Player bis um die 150 Euro mit DLNA , Lan oder WLan 

hatte mir den Sony 470er angeguckt aber der soll hochfrequent fiepen


----------



## Skatero (17. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber wieder im Nationalsozialismus leben...
> 
> Obwohl, das habt ja da drüben auch schon fast Oo


Eigentlich sollte ich mich als Schweizer angegriffen fühlen, aber ich muss dir zustimmen.





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Aha? wie du immer auf Interessante Vorstellungen Kommst?
> 
> Ich würde weniger grünes zeug rauchen.



Das fragst du dich ernsthaft noch?


btw. ist irgendein Handy wie das HTC Evo 4G für die Schweiz/Deutschland geplant? (Nicht HTC Desire HD)


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

Dreckiges Windows... Hat sich einfach selbst zerschossen beim letzten großen Update gestern Abend. Bootet 1a und aufn ersten Blick läufts wunderbar, aber Surfen bei sehr flashlastigen Seiten ist ne Qual und Games gehen absolut gar nicht. BC2 startet nicht mal, ME2 freezed im Hauptmenü. Die CPU-Last ist dabei aber immer sehr gering. Auch beendete er teilweise Prozesse nicht mehr, wie beispielsweise ME2.
Die Installation war eh verdreckt. Spiel ich Windows 7 halt neu auf und für die Zukunft werd ich mir wohl mal noch ne Partition freischaufeln fürn Dualboot Linux....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Marke "chili green" ? 

An Montag hat es bei Aldi ne 2TB externe USB 3.0 99&#8364; find ich guter Preis aber aber nie was von der Marke gehört^^


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

Mh.... ist anscheinend ne WD Caviar Green drin. Aluminiumgehäuse... eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Ist aber ne 3,5", richtig? Ich persönlich würde mir ja nur 2,5er externe HDDs kaufen. Einfach weil ich keine Lust hätte jedes Mal noch die extra Stromversorgung mitzuschleppen.


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> btw. ist irgendein Handy wie das HTC Evo 4G für die Schweiz/Deutschland geplant? (Nicht HTC Desire HD)



Definiere 'ein Handy wie das EVO'. 
4G ist hier gerade erst in der Testphase, bis in einem Jahr sollten dann auch passende Handys und ein akzeptables Netz vorhanden sein.

Ansonsten ist das Desire HD aktuell am ähnlichsten.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das fragst du dich ernsthaft noch?[/font]




Du spielst jetzt aber nicht auf die Minarett-Sache an, oder? Oder war da in letzter Zeit noch was anderes/schlimmeres, das ich nicht mitbekommen habe?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mh.... ist anscheinend ne WD Caviar Green drin. Aluminiumgehäuse... eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Ist aber ne 3,5", richtig? Ich persönlich würde mir ja nur 2,5er externe HDDs kaufen. Einfach weil ich keine Lust hätte jedes Mal noch die extra Stromversorgung mitzuschleppen.


Die Platte ist auch mehr als Backup gedacht.

Ich hab das so gedacht alle Pc's um eine bestimmten zeit Backups, auf die Externe machen. 
Die ist dann am Router angeschlossen.


----------



## Nebola (17. Dezember 2010)

Schweiz hat noch nen Gesetz erschaffen, indem es heißt, dass Ausländer bei Schweren Straftaten direkt abgeschoben werden.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

In der Schweiz sitzt ne rechtspolpulistische Partei am Drücker, was erwartest du? Nebenbei gesagt ging dieses Gesetz über ne Volksabstimmung durch. Problematisch für die Schweizer ist einfach, dass sie ihre schweizer Identität waren wollen, genauso wie ihre Neutralität. Es ist der eigenen Kultur nunmal kaum zuträglich, wenn dein Land von aller Hand Ausländern überflutet ist/wird, weil es als geradezu paradiesisch gilt was Lebensumstände bzw. -standard, Einkommensverhältnisse, Infrastruktur, Demokratie, Kriminalitätsrate, Arbeitslosigkeit uvm. gilt. Wo Leute kommen, kommen auch potentielle Straftäter. Das hat ja nix mit Diskriminierung zu tun, sondern ist ein einfacher Fakt. Davor wollen sich viele Schweizer, wenn man es so sagen kann, schützen. Wenn dann noch ein bisschen Populismus auf BILD-Zeitungsniveau ("blick" hust...) im Spiel ist gehen solche Dinge halt schnell so aus. Siehe auch Minarette.


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Schweiz hat noch nen Gesetz erschaffen, indem es heißt, dass Ausländer bei Schweren Straftaten direkt abgeschoben werden.



Achja, da war was... schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Soramac (17. Dezember 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Frankfurt ist zu.



Dann hoffe ich mal das Düsseldorf offen ist /:


----------



## Kyragan (17. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich weiß war Frankfurt gestern nur für ne Stunde zu.


----------



## Soramac (17. Dezember 2010)

Werd's ja morgen sehen (:

mal so nebenbei wie nennt sich der Beruf der bei einer Bühnenshow als Beispiel nenn Ich Rammstein die ganzen Lichter & Farben steuert usw.?


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Bühnenmeister/in?


----------



## Nebola (17. Dezember 2010)

Lichtmeister oder so. Hat so nen komischen Namen ^^


----------



## Shefanix (17. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich heisst das Bühnenmeister, zumindest laut Berufe.net.


----------



## Nebola (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber da gibts wieder so Abgrenzungen. Ich hab das mal irgendwie bei so ner Disco im TV gesehen. Der Typ der das machte war Lichtmeister oder Lichtakrobat oder Lichtkünstler oder irgendwie sowas


----------



## Dropz (18. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein seperates Mikro mit guten Kopfhörern preislich mit einem akzeptablen Headset vergleichbar? :x


----------



## muehe (18. Dezember 2010)

Bühnenhorst


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightjockey


----------



## Dropz (18. Dezember 2010)

?


----------



## Xerivor (18. Dezember 2010)

So mein LE32C530 is gestern Abend angekommen... soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist das Bild wirklich top! (auch wenn es nur über scart ist weil mein receiver + hdmi kabel noch nicht angekommen sind <.< aber der TV, obwohl er 1 Tag später verschickt wurd  ). 
Habe mir als erstes mal eine Live Aufnahme von 'nem Linkin Park Konzert angeschaut, und schlieren oder sonstiges konnt ich jetzt auch nicht großartig feststellen bzw gar nicht...
summen, surren oder brummen was auch immer tut er auch nicht...( Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen welches Panel ich denn erwischt habe  )
Der Mediaplayer funktioniert auch einwandfrei spielt alle Formate ab wobei es bei einigen nicht ganz so guten Filmen (aus nicht grade der legalsten Quelle) halt stark an Qualität fehlt aber sonst top!

Kann das Gerät nur weiter emphelen. Bin dann mal weiter testen


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2010)

_Auch wenns nur mit (Zahn)-Technik zu tun hat - weiss zufällig jemand wielange ne provisorische Füllung hält? Will ungern noch vor Weihnachten nochmal zum ZA und mir ne richtige "reinsetzten" lassen.

Google sagt mir nicht so das was ich wissen (und warscheinlich hören  ) will _


----------



## Nebola (18. Dezember 2010)

Also meine hielt mal 3 mal in 5 Tagen. Also ich hatte 3 mal ne neue bekommen in 5 Tagen ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2010)

Kommt drauf an aus was die ist, es gibt ja mehrere Füllungen die nur provisorisch sind. Generell kann man das nicht sagen, theoretisch können die schon mehrere Wochen oder gar Monate drin sein.
Die sind nur eben nicht so stabil und es kann passieren, dass einfach mal ein Stück abbricht beim Essen. Das spürst du dann aber definitiv, je nach dem wie groß die Füllung ist.

Solange sie drin bleibt ist es aber kein Problem. Und wenn du nicht gerade leidenschaftlich Zement knabberst sollte die auch ein paar Wochen halten...


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..hab meine jetzt schon seid..öh..August (wobei mir nicht gesagt wurde das es eine provisorische ist) - sie wird halt immer weniger - also mir fällt nichts ab oder so sondern sie wird (wie kann man's am besten beschreiben?) immer..öh..dünner - mir kommt sie schon recht dünn vor..gehe auch sofort nach Weihnachten hin..hab nur jetzt keine Lust darauf _


----------



## Nebola (18. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ist ein seperates Mikro mit guten Kopfhörern preislich mit einem akzeptablen Headset vergleichbar? :x



Was ist bei dir ein akzeptabler Bereich ? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Die neue ATI6950 scheint ja alles andere, als ein Burner geworden zu sein:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/12/16/ati-radeon-hd-6950-review/1


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2010)

Die 6950 ist imo noch die bessere der beiden Karten, da sie (bis jetzt) keinen direkten Konkurrenten hat. Die HD6970 ist für mich die echte Enttäuschung. Nur 15% schneller als ne HD5870 und frisst dabei deutlich mehr Strom. Da ist meiner Meinung nach die GTX570 die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hat doch nen Konkurrent. Aber aus eigenem Hause.  Die 5870. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass die neue mehr Ram hat und dementsprechend in ganz hohen Auflösungen, die eh unrealistisch für die meisten sind, schneller ist. Nächstes Jahr wird dann wahrscheinlich die GTX560 der direkte Konkurrent. Und das wird dann vielleicht auch die Karte, die ich mir holen werde.


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2010)

_Hm..irgendwie finde ich keinen Bildschirm der mir zusagt... ._.

Schick ist zwar der Acer S242HLAbid - aber irgendwie war mir beim letzten anschauen im MM/Saturn 24" zu gross..und die Klavierlack-Optik und die nicht vorhandenen Rezensionen bei Amazon sind irgendwie so abschreckend _


----------



## Shefanix (19. Dezember 2010)

Warum sind dir 24" zu groß? Mir sind meine mittlerweile schon um einiges zu klein weil ich mich so arg dran gewöhnt hab :X


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..ich hab mich davorgestellt (ungefähr so als wenn ich dann davor sitzen würde) und da fand ich 22" irgendwie passender - aber ist sicherlich so wie bei TV's..da kanns ja auch nicht groß genug sein.

Dann halt 22-24" - nur hab ich dann immernoch keinen _


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2010)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/monitore/17276-test-asus-ml248-24-zoeller-mit-neuem-fussdesign-.html

Wenn der nicht schick ist, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Technisch scheint er auch wirklich gut zu sein. Allein der Klavierlack tät mich stören.


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2010)

_Wow..hässliger gehts nicht 

Naja..werd mein Glück (wenn dann) wohl mit dem Acer versuchen.. _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab denn http://www.amazon.com/Dell-ST2410-24-Inch-16-Monitor/dp/B002S53CGE Auf der Dell Seite gibt es eine Neure Version einfach mit LED.

Shefa, Ich finde grösser als 24 Zoll sollte der Monitor nicht sein.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Verstand sagt mir auch, dass 24" passend sind. Aber irgendwie :X

Morgen schon wieder keine Schule - wie mich das aufregt.


----------



## Erz1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company kommt frühestens am 28... -.-" und das Add-On schon übermorgen, yaarr. ;o


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Wieso finde ich kein 1m HDMI-Kabel bei Amazon? Bzw. keins was mir zusagt und gute Bewertungen hat? ._._

_Alles andere ist zu lang _


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..irgendwie finde ich keinen Bildschirm der mir zusagt... ._.
> 
> Schick ist zwar der Acer S242HLAbid - aber irgendwie war mir beim letzten anschauen im MM/Saturn 24" zu gross..und die Klavierlack-Optik und die nicht vorhandenen Rezensionen bei Amazon sind irgendwie so abschreckend _



Also ich find ihn super! 
Klar er ist relativ groß für einen PC Monitor... 63cm Diagonale wenn ich nicht irre... aber IMO hat er wirklich ein super Bild, genial scharf und tolle Farben.
Der Klavierlack-Look ist Geschmackssache. Mir fällt das gar nicht mehr so auf, jetzt wo er hier steht. Bin nämlich eigentlich auch nicht so ein Freund davon. Aber man sieht davon nicht viel, da der Rahmen sehr schmal ist.

Finde jedenfalls für die 200 Kröten bekommt man kaum einen 24" LED. Kann ihn nur empfehlen 

HDMI Kabel hab ich im Saturn geholt für rund 20 Euro. Guck ggf. in deinen örtlichen Elektromärkten mal wenn du bei Amazon nix findest


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Hat er eigentlich einen HDMI-Anschluss? Laut Amazon haben 2 Leute einen ohne bekommen..das schreckt mich ein wenig ab 

/Edit : Besser gefallen tut mir ja der LG E2360V..

Naja - mal schauen :-)
_


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat er eigentlich einen HDMI-Anschluss? Laut Amazon haben 2 Leute einen ohne bekommen..das schreckt mich ein wenig ab
> 
> /Edit : Besser gefallen tut mir ja der LG E2360V..
> 
> ...



Ja hat einen HDMI Anschluss^^
Verstehe nicht wieso den einige Leute ohne Anschluss bekommen, das ist ja ein Witz


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Ich werd ihn dann wohl auch nehmen - bei dem LG ist das Weiss angeblich nicht Weiss (eher bläulich) - mal schauen wie er so ist :-)_


----------



## Zukane (20. Dezember 2010)

Hm denkt ihr es würde sich lohnen von DVI auf HDMI Kabel und Monitor umzusteigen?

Habe momentan einen Acer x233H Monitor (Link: http://www.acer.de/acer/productv.do;jsessionid=6B242A74489EAAC8ACA5673A369AF152.public_a_14b?LanguageISOCtxParam=de&kcond61e.c2att101=55635&sp=page16e&ctx2.c2att1=9&link=ln438e&CountryISOCtxParam=DE&ctx1g.c2att92=175&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=1683915429) der mit DVI angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2010)

DVI und HDMI sind von der Bildqualität komplett gleich. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das bei HDMI der Sound mit übertragen wird. Also eigentlich lohnt sich das nicht extra deswegen umzusteigen.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Wieso finde ich nur 2 Meter lange HDMI-Kabel auf Amazon? -.-

Mir reicht nen halber Meter _


----------



## Shefanix (20. Dezember 2010)

http://www.amazon.de...92849429&sr=8-2

1 Meter 

Edit: Und 0,5: http://www.amazon.de/Clicktronic-High-End-Video-Kabel-vergoldeter-Ferritkern/dp/B001LPXC8A/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1292849482&sr=8-8


----------



## Milivoje (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich mische mich hier mal als Unwissender ein.
Ich beabsichtige, mir ne neue Kiste zuzulegen, zusammenbauen und so bekomme ich auch hin, aber es bleibt die frage der Abstimmung der Komponenten. 
Zielsetzung ist ein spieletauglicher Rechner für ca. 700 Ocken. Ich zocke WoW, keine neuen Ressourcenfresser. Aber ab und an packt einen ja schon mal der Bock, und dann will ich auch ne Kiste haben, die die Aktuellen Titel ganz geschmeidig noch mitmacht.
Zunächst eine Grundsatzfrage: Gibt es eine vergleichbare Seite zu notebookcheck.com für PC-Komponenten? Finde die Seite nämlich hervorragend übersichtlich und man bekommt die Grafikkarten so schön auf einen Blick.

Nun aber zu meinen spezielleren Problemen:
1. Ich fange direkt mal mit der Grafikkarte an. 
Asus ENGTX460 1024 MB
Wäre da mal so die Preisklasse. Gibt es Einwände? Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten in einem ähnlichen Preissegment?
2. Prozessor:
Ergibt es irgendeinen Sinn, dazu nen ultraschnellen i7-Prozessor dazu zu nehmen, oder ist das dann, weil die grafikkarte eben nicht im High-End-Bereich liegt, eher "Perlen vor die Säue"?
3. Mainboard:
Da brauche ich schlichtweg eine Empfehlung. Kenne ich mich gar nicht mit aus,
4. Ram:
4 GB DDR3 Ram, oder brauche ich mehr? Gibt es da noch jeweils große Unterschiede unter den Herstellern?
5. Netzteil:
Bin bisher mit den bequiet-Geräten ganz gut Gefahren, nie Ausfälle gehabt. Welche Größenordnung benötige ich, was die Wattzahl an geht?


Vielleicht kann mir Anhand dieser Fragestellungen ja jemand weiterhelfen. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Dezember 2010)

In 2 Wochen kommen die neuen Intelprozessoren, vdh. warten.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> HDMI Kabel hab ich im Saturn geholt für rund 20 Euro. Guck ggf. in deinen örtlichen Elektromärkten mal wenn du bei Amazon nix findest



Sei mir net bös, aber Kabelzeug beim Saturn oder MM zu kaufen ist wie seine Brötchen in der Apotheke kaufen zu gehen...


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2010)

Oft ists Jacke wie Hose, da online einfach Versandkosten dazukommen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Ich mische mich hier mal als Unwissender ein.
> Ich beabsichtige, mir ne neue Kiste zuzulegen, zusammenbauen und so bekomme ich auch hin, aber es bleibt die frage der Abstimmung der Komponenten.
> Zielsetzung ist ein spieletauglicher Rechner für ca. 700 Ocken. Ich zocke WoW, keine neuen Ressourcenfresser. Aber ab und an packt einen ja schon mal der Bock, und dann will ich auch ne Kiste haben, die die Aktuellen Titel ganz geschmeidig noch mitmacht.
> Zunächst eine Grundsatzfrage: Gibt es eine vergleichbare Seite zu notebookcheck.com für PC-Komponenten? Finde die Seite nämlich hervorragend übersichtlich und man bekommt die Grafikkarten so schön auf einen Blick.
> ...



Wenn du nen Intel willst, dann würde ich eh warten. Im Januar kommen die neuen. Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen Intel. Eine GTX460 würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen, weil im Januar, aber eher gegen Ende eine GTX560 kommt. Ist der direkte Nachfolger, ca. 20% schneller (angeblich) und preislich wohl im gleichen Bereich. 4 GB würden reichen, wobei bei einem Core i7 Bloomfield 3x2 Gb schlauer wären, um Triple-Channel mitzunehmen. Bringt dir zwar unterm Strich eh nen alten Scheiß, aber des guten Gefühls wegen. Ist so ähnlich, wie mit Speicher. Wenn CL7 nur 2-3 Euro mehr kostet, dann nimmt man halt den, auch wenn man sehr wahrscheinlich eh nichts merkt. 

Und BeQuiet ist gut,ja. Aber auch Enermax, Coolermaster und noch viele weitere. Watt-mäßig würde ich so 500-550 holen, dann hast du noch gut Luft nach oben, wenn du die Grafikkarte mal ersetzen willst. Die ersetzt man ja am häufigsten.

Mainboard-Empfehlung lass ich mal weg, da ich a) nicht weiß, ob du einen Lynnfield oder Bloomfield willst, die gibt es beide als Corei7 und b) im Januar ja die neuen Intel kommen und du somit eh warten solltest.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich lese bei beQuiet immer mehr von durchgebrannten Netzteilen. Anscheinend haben die nen heftiges Qualitätsproblem in letzter Zeit. Lieber auf Cougar, Cooler Master, Antec, Seasonic oder Enermax ausweichen


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Sei mir net bös, aber Kabelzeug beim Saturn oder MM zu kaufen ist wie seine Brötchen in der Apotheke kaufen zu gehen...



Warum das? Das Kabel funktioniert doch wie eines das ich im PC-Fachgeschäft kaufe.

Zumal Brötchen - Apotheke und Kabel - Elektromarkt doch irgendwie deutlich unterschiedlicher sind als von dir dargestellt. ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum das? Das Kabel funktioniert doch wie eines das ich im PC-Fachgeschäft kaufe.
> 
> Zumal Brötchen - Apotheke und Kabel - Elektromarkt doch irgendwie deutlich unterschiedlicher sind als von dir dargestellt. ^^



Ich meine jetzt vomn Preis her, so schwer zu verstehen?

Davon abgesehen, wenn ich mir ein qualitativ gutes Komponentenkabel für für meinen Monitor für 15&#8364; beim Arlt kaufe oder für 70&#8364; Euro beim MM den total überteuerten Hama Elektroschrott, macht für mich schon einen Unterschied...war jetzt ein Beispiel und lässt sich durchweg auf den Kabel/Adapterschrott beim MM übertragen. Ausnahme ist wenn man eh nur (eingebildete "bin besser") Markenkabel (Monster, etc.) kauft, welche sowohl im MM als auch im Internet viel zu teuer sind.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2010)

Belkin ftw!


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit kein BeQuiet mehr gekauft, aber bisher war ich mit denen immer hochzufrieden. Ausfälle hatte ich bisher nur bei Enermax und Coolermaster. Das BeQuiet in meinem Zweitrechner fängt hier und da mal an, komische Lüftergeräusche von sich zu geben, aber das ist auch wirklich schon uralt. Da sind Verschleißerscheinungen am Lager dann auch legitim.


----------



## Soramak (21. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir meinen alten Account nicht posten.. Muss als son computer Account scheiss erstellen btw bin mit meinen iPad on ueber o2 Netz


----------



## sympathisant (21. Dezember 2010)

kabel bestell ich immer bei www.reichelt.de. zuverlässig, günstig und relativ schnell lieferung. das grösste problem ist immer den mindestbestellwert zu erreichen. da landet dann doch öfters mal ein gimmick im wagen ... 

aber hdmi-kabel (1m) kostet 2,20 euro. mit vergoldeten kontakten und als flachband 13,90 euro.


warum nicht mal werbung machen, wenn man zufrieden ist? :-)


----------



## Milivoje (21. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Intel willst, dann würde ich eh warten. Im Januar kommen die neuen. Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen Intel. Eine GTX460 würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen, weil im Januar, aber eher gegen Ende eine GTX560 kommt. Ist der direkte Nachfolger, ca. 20% schneller (angeblich) und preislich wohl im gleichen Bereich. 4 GB würden reichen, wobei bei einem Core i7 Bloomfield 3x2 Gb schlauer wären, um Triple-Channel mitzunehmen. Bringt dir zwar unterm Strich eh nen alten Scheiß, aber des guten Gefühls wegen. Ist so ähnlich, wie mit Speicher. Wenn CL7 nur 2-3 Euro mehr kostet, dann nimmt man halt den, auch wenn man sehr wahrscheinlich eh nichts merkt.
> 
> Und BeQuiet ist gut,ja. Aber auch Enermax, Coolermaster und noch viele weitere. Watt-mäßig würde ich so 500-550 holen, dann hast du noch gut Luft nach oben, wenn du die Grafikkarte mal ersetzen willst. Die ersetzt man ja am häufigsten.
> 
> Mainboard-Empfehlung lass ich mal weg, da ich a) nicht weiß, ob du einen Lynnfield oder Bloomfield willst, die gibt es beide als Corei7 und b) im Januar ja die neuen Intel kommen und du somit eh warten solltest.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich werde mich dann mal in Geduld üben, wobei das schwer genug ist, wenn man mal den Entschluss gefasst hat, was Neues zu kaufen


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Dezember 2010)

Juhu heute kommt http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_accessories.php/products_id/69819/cat/2?refcampaign_id=f864d00495e8943bfddcc6e512bcb829#navbar erstmal ubuntu runterladen und auf den Stick spielen!


----------



## Kyragan (21. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Soramak (22. Dezember 2010)

Was macht man um 10:38 .. Im Starbucks sitzen mit dem iPad. Seit wann brauch man für die Toilette den Code von der Quitting oder um ins Internet zugehen? Lächerlich


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2010)

Das nicht jeder vollhorst ins Internet kann ohne sich Caffe gekauft zu haben? xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen Tech-Freaks  

Hab da mal ne Frage, will mir nämlich ein neues Handy besorgen, hab noch ein ganz ganz ganz ... altes Sony Erricson mit ner 0,5 MP Kamera  Nunja... ich will mir jetzt ein neues Android-Smartphone zulegen und da gibt es
ja ne Menge.... War heute bei einem Elektronik"fach"handel um mich mal beraten zu lassen, aber natürlich waren sie alle beschäftigt. Hab mich mal bisschen umgeschaut und fand eigentlich die HTC Modelle recht schick... Mein Budget
beträgt zu knapp 250 €, mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Falls es sich aber lohnt, werde ich wohl bisschen drüber gehen. Ins Auge gesprungen ist mir das HTC Wildfire, sah recht schick aus und liegt auch noch in meinem Budgetrahmen.

So, nun zu meiner Frage... welches Modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit anderen Marken gemacht? Und bitte kein Iphone... und es sollte Prepaid sein, also ohne Sim-Lock.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Dezember 2010)

Android für 250 € da bleibt nur das Wildfire! Tolle Verarbeitung, optisch top, scheiß Display! Meine Freundin hat es und ist hell auf begeistert sie stört das Display nicht, mich würde es schon stören! Wenn du es dir anguckst und nen bisschen rum spielst kannst du am Besten selber entscheiden! 

Das ist das einzige Telefon, was in den Preisrahmen passen würde. Kannst natürlich auch gucken ob du dir nen gebrauchtes kaufst. Wie z.B. das Milestone oder das Acer Liquid, die sind für den Preis gebraucht bestimmt schon zu bekommen!


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2010)

_Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen DVD-Player der aufjeden Fall gebrannte DVD's abspielt? Sollte nicht mehr wie 50€ kosten _


----------



## Shadlight (22. Dezember 2010)

so, nächste Woche kaufe ich mir wahrscheinlich den Pioneer VSX-420 . Kennt jemand für den Anfang zwei Lautsprecher die so _günstig _wie möglich sind, aber tortzdem einen guten Sound haben?


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2010)

_Was bedeute denn "so günstig wie möglich"?

Ich persönlich finde für den Anfang die Heco Victa immer ganz gut - recht günstig und guter Sound._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen DVD-Player der aufjeden Fall gebrannte DVD's abspielt? Sollte nicht mehr wie 50€ kosten _


Deine Xbox?


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2010)

_Für meinen kleinen Bruder und meinen Opa ;-)_


----------



## Shadlight (22. Dezember 2010)

80-100€ für beide :S


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2010)

_Die Heco Victa 300 sollten passen - paar Euro drüber _


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich ein etwas seltsames Problem...

Wenn ich an meinen TV Kopfhörer anschließe, ist trotzdem noch Ton auf den Boxen des TV, zusätzlich zu den Kopfhörern. Wenn ich dann auf Mute stelle bleibt er auf den Kopfhörern und geht am TV aus. So weit so gut.
Leider kann ich dann aber die Lautstärke auf den Kopfhörern nicht einstellen... die bleiben fix, auch wenn ich kein Mute anhabe und die Lautstärke vom TV verändere. 

Jemand ne Idee was man da machen kann?


----------



## Nebola (22. Dezember 2010)

Gibts im Menü son "Unterpunkt" mit Zusatz Geräten oder sowas ? Hat mein alter Fernseher, da konnte man sagen, Kopfhörer und nur dafür Ton einstellen


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2010)

Tatsache, auch gerade gefunden...

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=DE&mid=Link_FAQs&view=aa12_view_partial.html&session=20101203235040_66.249.65.114&new_tmpl=1&list=aa12_list_partial.html&slg=DEU&ctn=40PFL5605K/02&dct=FAQ&refnr=0079308&faqview=1

Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht... warum werden die TV-Boxen nicht einfach ausgeschaltet, wenn Kopfhörer angeschlossen werden? Wer schließt bitte Kopfhörer an und will dann trotzdem noch Ton über die Boxen? O_o


----------



## Nebola (22. Dezember 2010)

Nunja. Bedenke mal solche Situationen wie folgt. Man sitzt mit Familie vorm Fernseher. Eltern, Geschwister, Oma/Opa, Hund, Katze, Maus, labern rum. Nimmst du Kopfhörer und hörst darüber, während die weiter gucken und labern können.
Einen anderen Sinn sehe ich darin nicht ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die labern brauchen sie auch keinen Ton


----------



## Shefanix (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich würds dann praktischer finden, wenn man einfach die Personen muten könnte mit einer Fernbedienung. Das wäre mal richtig interessant :O


----------



## Ogil (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das ist als Funktion fuer Schwerhoerige gedacht. Man hat so den TV auf normaler Lautstaerke und der der schwer hoert setzt Kopfhoerer auf und kann da so laut machen wie er muss.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie man Ubuntu besser finden kann als Windows bleibt mir ein Rätsel! Generell schönes Betriebssystem mit klasse Grundzügen leider wird alles für Windows optimiert und man muss immer "rumpfuschen" um irgendetwas ans laufen zu bekommen! Wie gut, dass mir sowas so viel Spaß macht


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist als Funktion fuer Schwerhoerige gedacht. Man hat so den TV auf normaler Lautstaerke und der der schwer hoert setzt Kopfhoerer auf und kann da so laut machen wie er muss.



Naja. Das hätte man dann ja als Zusatzfunktion machen können, die man im Menü aktivieren kann.

Wie oft gibts die Situation mit dem Schwerhörigen und wie oft will jemand einfach nur Kopfhörer benutzten um niemanden zu stören? 

Aber gut, ist ja egal... so oft verwende ich auch keine Kopfhörer am TV.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

Huhu 

Ich hab eine hd powercolor 5870 ... die Temperatur ist im idle ca 30-37 grad  Jedoch unter Belastung ca 55-60 grad  Ist diese Steigerung normal


----------



## Nebola (23. Dezember 2010)

Kommt aufs Spiel/Kühler an.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

WoW+1 audio livestream und 2 video livestreams browser


----------



## muehe (24. Dezember 2010)

ja ist normal und völlig ok


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2010)

_Esp - bist du mit dem 370er eigentlich zufrieden? Werd mir wohl auch nen Player zulegen..überlege die ganze Zeit welcher es werden soll(te).. _


----------



## Dropz (24. Dezember 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> ja ist normal und völlig ok



k danke


----------



## Kyragan (24. Dezember 2010)

Meine HD5850 Toxic wird bei BF BC2 Vietnam teilweise 67°C warm. Selbst das ist noch sehr niedrig. Mach dir keinen Kopf. Das sind sehr gute Temps.


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Esp - bist du mit dem 370er eigentlich zufrieden? Werd mir wohl auch nen Player zulegen..überlege die ganze Zeit welcher es werden soll(te).. _



Joah, ist ein gutes Teil. Hat eine relativ kurze Einlesezeit (bis auf Avatar, das dauert 5 Minuten. Aber das ist wohl bei jedem so...) und ist auf relativ leise. Teilweise ist ein leises hochfrequentes Piepen da, aber das hört man nur wenn man den Ton ganz aus hat. Kann ich aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen 

Mein Vater hat sich vor ein paar Tagen irgendeinen von Panasonic geholt, der soll auch recht ordentlich sein. Werd ich mir die Tage mal anschauen, wenn ich bei ihm bin, und wenn er besser ist als der 370 schreib ichs noch


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2010)

_Alles klar - dankeschön :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich würds dann praktischer finden, wenn man einfach die Personen muten könnte mit einer Fernbedienung. Das wäre mal richtig interessant :O



Kannst du doch. Nur eigenet sich da ein Baseballschläger generell besser dafür, als eine Fernbedienung. Aber prinzipiell kannst du sie schon muten.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2010)

Dann gäbs aber ein kleines Problem beim entmuten


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Manchmal ja, aber meistens wachen sie aus ihrer Bewusstlosigkeit schneller wieder auf, als dir lieb ist. Hin und wieder gibt es Ausfällle, aber hey...das entmuten in Teamspeak könnte rein theoretisch auch mal nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja sehr optimistisch von dir. Wenn sie aber wieder aufwachen werden sie direkt wieder laut und müssten dann ja schon wieder gemutet werden. Wäre also ein Teufelskreis ;D


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin für heute mal raus hier. Frohes Fest euch allen. Bis die Tage.


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja, frohe Weihnachten euch allen  

Ab dem 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag bin ich dann auch erstmal bis Neujahr weg


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2010)

_Wünsch ich euch auch - viel Spaß und was man sonst noch so sagt :]_


----------



## Soramak (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest Euch allen!


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2010)

_Ebenfalls Sora :-)_


----------



## Dropz (24. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Handy empfehlen  mein vertrag erlaubt mir ein neues


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand ne WLAN Karte bis 40€ empfehlen? Hab zwar noch ne Netgear WG311T, dafür gibts aber keinen Win 7 Treiber...


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2010)

Dropz, wie viel darf es kosten? Bestimmte Wünsche?


----------



## Dropz (24. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dropz, wie viel darf es kosten? Bestimmte Wünsche?



Ist ein Vertragshandy die kosten ja meisten nur 1 euro  spezielle wünsche hab ich eig nicht wobei die Handys heutzutage sowieso alles können 
Da hab ich mal eine Frage Das iPhone gibt es doch nur mit diesem Teuren iPhone Vertrag oder gibt es das auch so?


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2010)

Kommt drauf an bei welchem Provider du bist. Für gewöhnlich kann man sich da eh kein beliebiges Handy aussuchen sondern darf eins aus einer Liste aussuchen.


----------



## Shefanix (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du freie Wahl hast - Desire HD und Galaxy S 9000 sind meine Favoriten im Moment


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2010)

und wie siehts mit dem iPhone aus?


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre bei mir auf Platz 3. Von der Leistung sind glaube ich sowohl das Galaxy S9000 und das DHD besser. Von den Apps gibts halt die meisten bei Apple.


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2010)

Aber ich kann mir theoretisch auch das iPhone zum gleichen Vertrag kaufen wie ein vergleichbar gutes Handy oder muss ich für Apple mehr zahlen?


----------



## Nebola (25. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir theoretisch auch das iPhone zum gleichen Vertrag kaufen wie ein vergleichbar gutes Handy oder muss ich für Apple mehr zahlen?



Kommt aufs vergleichs Handy an. Wenn ich sehe das nen Nokia N8 600 Euro und mehr kostet, frag ich mich warum ich mir son Mist kaufen sollte


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2010)

Das iPhone kostet bei gleichem Vertrag deutlich mehr in der Anschaffung. Ich würde eh O2 Blue wählen und dann kannst du dir immer noch überlegen, ob du dir das Handy extern kaufst oder bei O2 mitbestellst, wo es oft teuer ist. Auf vodafone oder Telekom würde ich dort aus Preissicht verzichten und E-Plus hat ein grottiges Netz.


----------



## Nebola (25. Dezember 2010)

Was man außerdem nicht vergessen darf, ist die 3G Drosselung. Ich bezahle bei o2 1Gb und bekomme 1Gb. Hätte ich bei o2 das iPhone mit dazu genommen, wird 3G ab 300 Mb gedrosselt, das lohnt halt nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du für nen Tarif? O2 Blue hat doch nur 300MB, völlig unabhängig ob du ein Handy dazu nimmst oder nicht. O_o

Edit: O2o + Handy Surf Flatrate?


----------



## Nebola (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ähm ka. Irgendwas mit Smartphone Option. Das ich 1Gb im Monat an 3G habe. Ich meine nur die Verträge die mit iPhone dazu sind, die haben alle ne schnelle Drosselung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2010)

Ne, O2 Blue kannst ja zu jedem Smartphone oder einzeln kriegen und O2 Blue ist immer bei 300MB gedrosselt.


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2010)

Nebo hat das gleiche wie ich, das Internet Paket M mit Smartphoneoption. Geht sowohl mit Vertrag als auch mit Prepaid und mit jedem Tarif  
Für 15 Euro/Monat absolut billig im Vergleich.


----------



## Nebola (25. Dezember 2010)

Nur hab ich noch 100 Frei Minuten und 100 Frei SmS im Monat, für 25€. Finde ich gut, im Vergleich zu 39€ Telekom wo du ab 300 MB ne Drosselung hast.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2010)

Ihr bekommt wenigstens eine Drosselung, bei uns wird einfach jeder weiter MB mit 20 Rappen berechnet.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2010)

Ihr aus der Schweiz habt eh genug Kohle, da macht das nichts


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2010)

Jopp, das GB reicht mir auch meistens recht gut. Letzten Monat hab ichs mal überschritten, aber die 5 Euro mehr für 5 GB lohnen sich einfach nicht wirklich. 
Wenn ich hier daheim 3G hätte vielleicht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ihr aus der Schweiz habt eh genug Kohle, da macht das nichts


Stimmt wir Schwimmen im Geld, jeder bei uns Fährt Porsche.


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2010)

aaah


----------



## Nebola (25. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt wir Schwimmen im Geld, jeder bei uns Fährt Porsche.



Tzz, Porsche. Wie billig


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Tzz, Porsche. Wie billig



Jo. Porsche hat immer sowas von 'Für n Ferrari hat's nicht gereicht'


----------



## Soramak (26. Dezember 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder in Florida.

Hoffe Ihr hattet alle ein frohes Fest (:

Zu meinem Anliegen, wollte mir über Amazaon.com Rechner zusammen stellen, habe mir nun die endgültigen Komponenten zusammen gesucht und in den Wagen reingestellt, so sieht es Momentan aus:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Price:	$144.99

Grafikkarte: EVGA  GeForce GTX460 768MB  Price:	$166.99

Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650-Watt Price:	$89.99

RAM: Corsair 4GB Dual Channel Corsair DDR3 Price:	$49.99

Mainboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 - AM3 - AMD 890GX Price:	$144.99 

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 250 GB Price:	$38.00

Laufwerk: Lite-On LightScribe Price:	$25.99

Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 Price:	$70.80

Amazon Rechner Zusammenbau: Price: $24,99  nein Spass (:


*subtotal = $731.74* umgerechnet: 600 Euro inkl. Versandkosten 2Tage 

Wie findet Ihr die Zusammenstellung?

ebenso fehlt mir noch ein passender Bildschirm. Habe mich schon bei LG umgeschaut, aber den gibt es zurzeit noch nicht in den USA, weswegen auch immer.

Diesen hier find Ich ganz nett. LG  E2050T 20-Inch Slim Widescreen LED Monitor
Größer als 22. möchte Ich nicht haben, weil der Schreibtisch sehr klein ist und 27Zoll bei dem iMac, das war einfach nur... zu GROß!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2010)

Gut, ob wohl ich mehr der Intel Fan bin.

Ich würde aber noch ne grösser HDD kaufen, anstatt nur so ne kleine. :/


----------



## Soramak (26. Dezember 2010)

Also könnte man problemlos so bestellen?

Bin auch mehr Intel Fan, aber diesmal reicht das Geld einfach nicht. Ist sowieso eh nur zum Spielen geeignet, aber im MacBook Pro und iMac merkt man schon, was für eine Leistung die Prozessoren haben.

Festplatte reicht so, habe noch eine 80 SSD Festplatte als Bootsystem und 1TB externe Festplatte.


Bin mir aber unsicher wegen dem Mainboard, ist das auch in Ordnung: MSI AM3 870 G45


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2010)

_Ich hab diese Version des Monitors - bin damit mehr als zufrieden - super Bild - leise - hübsch..ist allerdings ein Staubfänger _


----------



## Soramak (26. Dezember 2010)

Die haben den Bildschirm nicht bei amazon.com :O

Oh manno. Sieht wirklich gut aus der Bildschirm!

Habe mich auch etwas nach der Zusammenstellungen orientiert, aber auch nach unserer (: 

Schaut mal bei Where: unter EU nach 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Die Grafikkarte würde ich eher mit 1 GB nehmen. Wieso holst du denn nun wieder nen normalen Rechner? Dachte, du hast nen Apple und bist damit zufrieden.

Edit:

Achja...außerdem kommt demnächst die 560 GTX raus, welche die GTX 460 ablöst. Die würde ich auch noch mitnehmen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauche Hilfe.
Demnächst ziehe ich in eine WG und das Geld für den richtigen Fernseher und die Couch ist schon aufgebracht.
Sozusagen für unser Homecinemasystem. 

Ich bräuchte Hilfe bezüglich eines "Medienservers".
Ich möchte Filme,Musik und Fotos die als Datei "irgendwo" gespeichert sind auf meinem Fernseher sehen können.
Also sozusagen streamen würd ich meinen.

Man kann ja auch ganz umständlich den Laptop/Pc per HDMI Kabel anschließen und es dann so machen aber das sieht dann nicht so toll aus wenn an Filmabenden der Laptop breit neben dem Fernseher steht.

Welche Hardware ist dazu relevant?
Was brauch ich dazu?

Ich weiß das es möglich ist aber würde gern wissen wie.
Ich bin im besitz des T-Home Entertainment System.(Diese Box mit Festplatte und halt mit Zugriff auf die Filme gegen Bezahlung usw.)
Dieser hat einen Usb Port, welcher aber deaktiviert ist da die Telekom im Rechtsstreit mit irgendwem ist und der bis zum endgültigen Rechtsspruch deaktiviert ist.
Könnte man da nichts "zaubern"?

Vielen Lieben Dank im Vorraus für nützliche Tipps und Links (:


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2010)

_Welcher TV wird es denn? Einige bieten "sowas" ja über W-Lan an.._


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Dezember 2010)

Hatten uns zuerst auf den hier geeinigt.

http://www.amazon.de...93459572&sr=1-1

Da aber uns halt der Zugriff auf unsere Daten wichtiger ist würden wir auch auf andere umschwenken.

Welchen W-Lan Fernseher kannst du denn empfehlen?

Bzw. wo könnt ich mich umschauen?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre für uns auch die benötigte Hardware per Kabel anzuschließen.
Muss nicht Wireless sein. 

Und haltet mir bitte keine Moralpredigt von wegen Legal/Illegal, du bist ja so böse, kauf dir doch einfach die Dvd´s etc.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2010)

Oder wie wäre es einfach einen HTPC zusammenzubauen, oder zu kaufen?


----------



## Soramak (27. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte würde ich eher mit 1 GB nehmen. Wieso holst du denn nun wieder nen normalen Rechner? Dachte, du hast nen Apple und bist damit zufrieden.




Was ist jetzt der Unterschied zum 1GB? 

und wollte mal wieder spielen, benutze aber weiterhin mein Apple zum arbeiten usw. verwalten.

Edit: Achso das ist die 192.. schon verstanden.


----------



## Shadlight (27. Dezember 2010)

ist der Pioneer VSX 519 genauso gut wie der 420? bzw eine andere Alternative bis 210&#8364; weil den gibts nicht mehr bei Amazon...


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2010)

Was für eine Grafikkarte ist denn zur Zeit empfehlenswert im 120 - 170&#8364; Bereich? Ob ATI oder Nvidia ist mir egal.    

Wenns nen deutlichen Leistungsschub für 200&#8364; gibt geht das auch in Ordnung. Mir schwebt da noch die 5850 vor.



 Netzteil.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich würde die GTX560 holen, die wohl irgendwann im Januar kommt. Bei ATI wäre es wohl eine 6870 oder 6950. Beide aber nur, wenn es ein Modell mit ordentlichen Lüfter gibt. Was natürlich gleichermaßen auch für die Nvidia gilt.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Dezember 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Was für eine Grafikkarte ist denn zur Zeit empfehlenswert im 120 - 170€ Bereich? Ob ATI oder Nvidia ist mir egal.
> 
> Wenns nen deutlichen Leistungsschub für 200€ gibt geht das auch in Ordnung. Mir schwebt da noch die 5850 vor.
> 
> ...


Wenn du uns dann noch verratest was du für eine alte Karte hast, dann können wir dir vielleicht auch sagen ob es ein deutlicher Leistungsschub wird.


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn du uns dann noch verratest was du für eine alte Karte hast, dann können wir dir vielleicht auch sagen ob es ein deutlicher Leistungsschub wird.


4850 





Die 6950 mit 257€ sprengt mein Budget schon etwas sehr. Ich habe mir eine HD5850 für 180€ rausgesucht und erstmal vorgemerkt. Wäre die 6870 denn um längen besser? Und wie steht das Netzteil zur GTX560?


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Eine 6870 liegt zwischen 5850 und 5870. Welten sind da also nicht dazwischen. Und ne GTX560 wird vermutlich so 20-30 Watt mehr brauchen, als eine 5850. Das ist jetzt aber einfach nur ne Schätzung.
Faktisch weiß man bisher vom Verbrauch her noch nichts über diese Karte. Aber ich denke, dass diese Schätzung einigermaßen realistisch ist.


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Ne Bekannte hat nen Laptop mit Vista drauf..sie möchte jetzt gern XP draufhaben - muss ich da ne bestimmte Version nehmen? Seh bei Amazon irgendwie nicht durch _


----------



## muehe (28. Dezember 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-inkl-Service-OEM-Version/dp/B000BQVA6Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293543773&sr=8-4

musst aber wahrscheinlich dann z.b. mit nLite ne neue CD brennen wo die Sata Treiber von dem Notebook mit integiert werden sollten


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Hm..brennen wenn ich Windows kaufe? Will ich nicht _


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir nun irgendjemand ne gescheite WLAN Karte mit Treibern für Win 7 empfehlen? Bräuchte dringend eine.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..brennen wenn ich Windows kaufe? Will ich nicht _


Wie so kauft sich deine Bekannte nicht einfach Windows 7? :O


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Weil ihr das zu teuer ist..finds auch Blödsinn..aber naja..sie lässt sich nicht überzeugen.

Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch die richtige Version.._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weil ihr das zu teuer ist..finds auch Blödsinn..aber naja..sie lässt sich nicht überzeugen.
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch die richtige Version.._





muehe schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...93543773&sr=8-4


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Naja..laut ihm muss ich da ja irgendwas brennen..?

CD rein - installieren - einrichten - fertig.

Auf brennen hab ich keine Lust _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2010)

Oo ich sehe nix das dort Steht "ACHTUNG CD BRENNEN" ^^ und auf den Pics ist auch ne CD drauf und unter "Medium" steht auch CD-ROM.


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Was ist der Unterschied zwichen den beiden? 

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000BQVA6Q/buffed-21/ - http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-inkl-Service-Pack/dp/B0006843LS/ref=dp_cp_ob_sw_title_1_


----------



## Soramak (28. Dezember 2010)

Da blickt keine Sau durch.


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Sag ich ja :0

Und..deinen Rechner schon bestellt? :-)_


----------



## Soramak (28. Dezember 2010)

Yep, müsste morgen kommen.

Habe doch ein i5 Prozessor gekommen, ist mir eigentlich egal, das jetzt im Januar neue Prozessoren kommen, weil es wird ständig irgendwas neues kommen.

Zusammenbauen macht irgendwie immer am meisten Spass (:


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Und..welches Spiel wird als erstes gezockt? :O_


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Die SB haben doch irgendwie keine richtige Verpackung und kein Handbuch, soweit ich weiß.



painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..brennen wenn ich Windows kaufe? Will ich nicht _



Wenn du ne Version mit SP 2 nimmst, dann sollte das auch nicht nötig sein. Es ginge ja nur um die SATA-Treiber im Falle von AHCI. Wenn man das bei WinXP nutzen wollte, dann musste man sich eben eine CD mit SP2 oder entsprechenden Treibern machen, oder aber über eine Diskette vor der Installation die Treiber einspielen. Mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Sonst ist Essig mit AHCI.

Aber wenn da eh schon SP2 mit drauf ist, dann sollte das klappen.


----------



## Soramak (28. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und..welches Spiel wird als erstes gezockt? :O_




Puhh... so viele Spiele habe Ich auch nicht. Denk mal wird erstmal Bad Company 2 und Left 4 Dead 2 werden(:


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die SB haben doch irgendwie keine richtige Verpackung und kein Handbuch, soweit ich weiß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Also diese? http://www.amazon.de...VA6Q/buffed-21/_


----------



## muehe (28. Dezember 2010)

ich musste auch mit WinXp Home SP2 die Sata Treiber integrieren

ist aber auch kein grosses Ding wen man genaue Bezeichnung des Lappys kennt und sich die Treiber ziehen kann

gibt auch genügend gute Anleitungen für nLite im Netz


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, dass ist anscheinend System Builder und die andere nicht. Und SB haben eben, soweit ich weiß, keine sonderliche Verpackung und auch kein Handbuch. Die Software an sich ist die gleiche.


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2010)

_Hm..alles klar - dann bestell ich die mal._


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Treiber kann man auch per Externe USB Platte reinhauen, geht ganz einfach.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Dann aber über einen Workaround. XP bietet dir diese Möglichkeit eigentlich nicht. Wie hast es dann gemacht? Laufwerksbuchstabe umgebogen?


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2010)

Nö, beim Laden der Installationdateien einfach irgendeine F Taste drücken, steht sogar da welche, und dann auswählen von wo man zusätzliche Treiber laden will.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist die F6-Taste, aber das man da etwas anderes wählen könnte, als Laufwerk A: wäre mir neu. Bei Vista ja, kein Ding. Wenn das bei XP auch gehen sollte, dann würde mich echt interessieren, warum es im Internet tausend Workarounds gibt, wie man ohne Diskette die SATA-Treiber installiert.


----------



## socco0245 (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin 

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ich suche Treiber zu meiner Grafikkarte.
Es ist die Radeon 9600 se. Ich hab Windows XP. 

Danke schon mal im vor raus.


----------



## eMJay (28. Dezember 2010)

http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_xp.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=English


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist die F6-Taste, aber das man da etwas anderes wählen könnte, als Laufwerk A: wäre mir neu. Bei Vista ja, kein Ding. Wenn das bei XP auch gehen sollte, dann würde mich echt interessieren, warum es im Internet tausend Workarounds gibt, wie man ohne Diskette die SATA-Treiber installiert.



Also mit externer Festplatte gehts aufjedenfall. Soviel ich weiß muß man auch AHCI austellen, dann gehts ganz sicher ^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Aber, wenn ich AHCI ausstelle, dann brauch ich keine SATA-Treiber per Treiber-Diskette installieren.  Genau deswegen mach ich es ja. Weil ich AHCI möchte.
Wenn deine SATA-Platte im IDE-Modus laufen soll, dann brauchst du auch mit XP ohne SP keinen Treiber. Dann reicht es, einfach nur zu installieren.


----------



## Soramak (28. Dezember 2010)

Bin da schon etwas raus, was sollte Ich denn nochmals beachten bei einem neuen Rechner, nachdem Ich zusammengebaut habe.

Also wie fangt Ihr da eigentlich immer als erstes an?


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Treiber kann man ja nachträglich installieren


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2010)

Soramak schrieb:


> Bin da schon etwas raus, was sollte Ich denn nochmals beachten bei einem neuen Rechner, nachdem Ich zusammengebaut habe.
> 
> Also wie fangt Ihr da eigentlich immer als erstes an?



Ich gehe als erstes ins Bios und schau dort ob die Temps ok sind, dann stell ich datum zeit ein, und Installier Windows.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2010)

Datum und Zeit kann man auch nachher einstellen bzw. lass ich später automatisch machen (Sync mit Microsoft Time Server unso). Temps im BIOS entsprechen eh nie den wichtigten Auslastungsgraden (Volllast und idle, wobei letzteres eigentlich auch Wurscht ist), deshalb: Windows DVD rein, Sys aufgebügelt, Treiber und Co. installiert und gut ist.


----------



## Ogil (28. Dezember 2010)

Naja - wenn die Temps im Bios schon sehr hoch sind, weiss man, dass was schief laeuft. Von daher sicher wert zu checken. Ansonst halt noch gucken ob im Bios alles richtig erkannt wird und dann klar: Windows druff und gut...


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey, hatte gestern meine externe Festplatte (US beim Vater am Rechner. Natürlich erst dannach bemerkt, das Unmengen von Viren, Trojanern etc. auf seinem Pc waren. Per Bootbarer Linuxcd mit Antivirusprogramm, die Systemfestplatte gesäubert. Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt zuhause natürlich wieder habe ist, falls wirklich Viren auf der Platte sind, wie sollte ich sie mit dem Pc verbinden, dass der sie zuerst überprüft, bevor der Virus quasi die Chance hat auf meinen Pc zuzugreifen. Formatieren möchte ich sie nicht.
MfG


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2010)

Solange du keine Daten von der Festplatte rüberziehst sollten eigentlich auch keine Viren auf deinen Rechner kommen. Erst beim Verschieben von Datei geht das glaube ich.


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten (falls nicht vorhanden) ein Konto komplett ohne irgendwelche Rechte anlegen/Gastkonto aktivieren und von diesem aus die Festplatte mit deiner Antivirussoftware scannen. Bestenfalls im abgesicherten Modus, da passiert im Zweifelsfall noch weniger. Wenn dann alles sauber ist, kannst du davon ausgehen alles erwischt zu haben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2010)

kk, war glücklicherweise keine Schädlingssoftware drauf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch mal Hilfe^^ 

öhm Ja ich hab Gestern Crysis bei Steam für 5€ gekauft^^ 

So nun zu meinem Problem, wenn ich es starte fängt der PC an zu Pfeifen,kommt von der Grafikkarte aus, aber so bald ich Z.b kurz auf Esc drücke ist es weg aber sofort wieder da


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2010)

Spulenfiepen. In der Regel nicht weiter tragisch. Höchstens nervig.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Treiber kann man ja nachträglich installieren



Aber auch nur über einen Workaround. Der normale Weg ist, man installiert in bei der Installation.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen. In der Regel nicht weiter tragisch. Höchstens nervig.


Hab ich auch gerade raus gefunden und wenn ich den Pc offen hab höre ich es auch leise bei anderen spielen, aber halt nur bei Crysis so Extrem. ^^

Aber Danke, zum glück gibt es Headsets^^

EDIT:So hab jetzt Vsync an bei Crysis, und wie ist wieder Flüsterleise, man hört sie schon aber nur wenn ich keinen Ton hab. ^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2010)

kennt jemand bei win7 das problem das der mauszeiger laggt wenn man über die minimiere und exit icons oben rechts in programmfenstern fährt?


----------



## Nebola (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja habe ich auch. Dachte schon ich wär nen Sonderfall o_O


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir laggt da gar nüschts


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Soramak (29. Dezember 2010)

Ach herrlich (:
[attachment=11548:Rechner1 (1).jpg]

[attachment=11549:Rechner1.jpg]

[attachment=11550:Rechner1 (2).jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2010)

2 UPS und 1 FedEx Paket?


----------



## Soramak (29. Dezember 2010)

Frag Amazon. Keine Ahnung wieso die das so gemacht haben (:


----------



## Soramak (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich liebe es, wenn man das Gehäuse auspackt und es duftet so gut (:

Muss nur noch auf die Hardware warten, am besten bau Ich den CPU und den Kühler auf das Mainboard zuerst drauf, bevor Ich es ins Gehäuse reinschraube.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was die billigste PS3 im Moment kostet. Also mit dem kleinstmöglichsten Speicher?

Wollte mir nämlich 2011 eine zulegen. Da ich eh nich soarg viele Spiele spielen werden, reicht mir die kleinste größe vollkommen.


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2010)

_http://geizhals.at/d...3&asuch=&sort=p_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2010)

Steam macht mich arm.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nur dich :>


----------



## Nebola (29. Dezember 2010)

Puh Dead Space für 5 Euro. Ich weis ja nicht. Soll ja gutes Game sein, aber wenn ich später noch welche kaufe, werde ich arm 
Ich warte eig nur noch auf Cod 5.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dead Space ist mit Abstand das geilste Horror-Spiel, was ich jemals gezockt habe. Wenn du auf Horror stehst, dann MUSST du es dir einfach holen. Das war das erste Horror-Spiel, dass ich als wirklich nervenaufreibend empfand.
Einfach genial!


----------



## Goyle 2010 (29. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne Frage zum Thema "PC Zusammenstellung"

gibts dafür spezielle Mitglieder oder kann man selbst eine schreiben wenn man es will?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Dezember 2010)

du musst imo keine schreiben, da die von Kyragan noch aktuell ist, erst ab Januar sollten sich da entscheidende Sachen ändern.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

Steam ist ja mal Fail an sich.

Ich hab mir Kane & Lynch gekauft, 5&#8364; Schnäppchen so ich starte das Spiel es ist auf English,  hm... naja Stell ich halt unter Steam Deutsch ein. WTF nur Eng. Fra. Ital. Hm ok Schaue unter Kane & Lynch bei Steam auf welchen Sprachen es Steam Anbietet da Steht Ganz klar das es auf Deutsch ist.

Steam erkennt sogar das ich ja Schweizer bin [PEGI] logo unten anstatt USK.  

So ich Google mal kurz finde einen mit dem Selbem Problem, Folgen Antwort vom Steam Support.

"Spieler außerhalb Deutschlands erhalten die Internationale Version Unzensiert dafür aber nur in Eng. Fra. Spa. und Ita.   um auf Deutsch zu Spielen müsste man in Deutschland wohnen aber dafür Zensiert."  

lol?

Naja in dem Spiel wird so oder so nur geflucht ob es auf English oder Deutsch egal.


----------



## Soramak (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, hab mein Rechner zusammengebaut usw. wollte jetzt mal starten, aber er startet nur ganz kurz 1-2 Sekunden, alle Lüfter laufen, CPU Lüfter, Gehäuselüfter, Grafikkartelüfter, aber dann schaltet er sich aus.. startet dann nach 3 Sekunden wieder neu und schaltet sich nach 1-2Sekunden wieder aus. Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Lockeres Kabel am Board/Hdd vllt ?


----------



## Soramak (30. Dezember 2010)

Okaii läuft. Hab ein Kabel vergessen (:

Prozessor ist um die 28 bis 35* Grad und sonst läuft alles total leise. Man hört den Rechner kaum. Macht wieder Spaß auf Windows zu sein! Gleich mal ein paar Spiele installieren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

Sora, bist du bekifft? es macht wieder Spass auf Windows zu sein?


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sora, bist du bekifft? es macht wieder Spass auf Windows zu sein?



Echt mal. Nicht mal mir macht es Spaß auf Windows zu sein . Naja ok es geht ^^


----------



## Erz1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wer gibt sich denn in Steam mit meinen Namen aus. 

Achja, um mal ein kleines Feedback zu geben - der TV steht nun schon einige Tage und soweit bin ich zufrieden.  Das einzige, was mich stört, ist mein alter Receiver, weil der so langsam den Geist aufgibt. Blu-Ray schauen ist auch ein Genuss - schön klares Bild. Und ich hab sogar gestern was auf RTL gelernt, es heit asozial, nicht "assozial" 

Die Samsung WB600 ist aus meiner Sicht ganz ok. Meine Mum ist zumindest begeistert


----------



## Shadlight (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, kann mir jmd sagen ob das Netzteil der Xbox360 S wircklich so laut ist, wie überall steht? Wenn ja, ist es nervig?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

Netzteil? Wenn schon das Laufwerk, ja es ist nicht gerade leise aber ich höre es nicht wär dem Spielen. 

Wenn man es ganz leise haben will kann man Jedes Game auf die HDD Installieren, und hat sogar noch vorteil, die Laden Zeiten sind sehr Kurz.


----------



## Shadlight (30. Dezember 2010)

in manchen Foren steht, dass im Netzteil der Lüfter laut surrt :S


----------



## Ogil (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die alte XBox360 - und da ist nur das Laufwerk laut. Die neue (Slim) ist da soweit ich weiss besser geworden. Wenn man genau hin hoert sind die Luefter sicher wahrnehmbar - aber im Normalfall steht die Box doch ein paar Meter weit weg und ausserdem droehnt dann Spielesound aus den Boxen...


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_Das einzige was an der Slim laut ist (zumindest empfinde ich das so) ist das Laufwerk..aber nur wenn man ein Spiel installiert - danach ist die Box leise._


----------



## Shadlight (30. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube, dann kaufe ich mir die Box demnächst (hatte die Elite und die Kühler waren so laut!!)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Elite und die ist leise. Oo


----------



## Shadlight (30. Dezember 2010)

meine hat immer so gebrummt. Mein Fernseher hat vorgestern auch angefangen zu Fiepsen und Surren. Auch Umgetauscht, :S muss erst noch einen neuen suchen/finden


----------



## Goyle 2010 (30. Dezember 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> du musst imo keine schreiben, da die von Kyragan noch aktuell ist, erst ab Januar sollten sich da entscheidende Sachen ändern.



Hmm naja inzwischen sind ja nur die GTX 5xx von Nvidea und die HD 6xxx von ATI erschienen


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2010)

Jo eben. Dafür war mir allerdings nun meine Zeit zu schade. Wegen den paar Karten, die nicht mal wirklich große Sprünge sind wollt ich keine große Übearbeitungsaktion starten. Kommt dann im Januar irgendwann, wenn Intels Sandy Bridge raus ist und dann noch mal ne kleine Überarbeitung, wenn nVidias GTX560 erscheint.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dead Space ist mit Abstand das geilste Horror-Spiel, was ich jemals gezockt habe. Wenn du auf Horror stehst, dann MUSST du es dir einfach holen. Das war das erste Horror-Spiel, dass ich als wirklich nervenaufreibend empfand.
> Einfach genial!


Nervenaufreibend OHHHHH JAAAAA Ich hab es jetzt 30 Minuten gespielt, um festzustellen das spiel ich nicht Abends und auch nicht in Dunkeln.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_Echt so gut? Dann muss ich mir das mal zulegen - ich steh auf sowas..letztens erst Alan Wake gespielt...awesome ^_^_


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Und auf welche Spiele freut Ihr euch 2011 ? Sofern sie wie geplant rauskommen ?

Bei mir: Homefront, Dead Space 2, Guild Wars 2, Crysis 2, Mass Effect 3 !!!!!1111einself!!!!111 <----, Diablo 3, CoD 8 im November, vielleicht nen neues Battlefield

Edit: Rage. Ich hoffe mal auf sone Art Metro 2 oder so ^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_RAGE - sofern es beim Release 2011 bleibt - das Game wird EPIC _


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Oh ja. Rage gibts schon für iPhone aber net für pc ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2010)

Diablo 3!!! Dafür lasse ich sogar WoW links liegen. <3

BTT: Gehäuseempfehlung bis 50€ wo schon ein großer Gehäuselüfter dabei ist? Spezifikation normaler Midi Tower, am besten wäre schwarz.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Echt so gut? Dann muss ich mir das mal zulegen - ich steh auf sowas..letztens erst Alan Wake gespielt...awesome ^_^_



Ist zwar schon bisschen älter 04.04.2010

"[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Bereits nach der Ankündigung von *Dead Space 2* wiesen die Entwickler von Visceral Games darauf hin, dass der zweite Teil nicht so gruselig werden soll. Der Grund dafür seien einige Beschwerden der Spieler, die mit dem hohen Gruselfaktor unzufrieden waren. Einige Spieler hatten so viel Angst, dass sie *Dead Space* nicht einmal durchgespielt haben.[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica"]"*Dead Space *war einfach Spannung pur und wir haben uns das Spielgefühl genau angesehen. Einige Leute kamen zu uns und sagten 'Ich hab nur sehr selten die Logs angehört weil ich so viel Angst davor hatte von irgendwas aus der Ecke angesprungen zu werden'. Wir wollen nicht, dass die Spieler die Geschichte vernachlässigen weil sie die ganze Zeit so verängstigt und* angespannt *sind*."*

Doch nun gaben Rich Briggs, Produzent von *Dead Space 2*, Entwarnung, dass der Horroranteil in der Fortsetzung doch nicht zu kurz kommen soll.

"Ja, wir sind immer noch ein Horror-Spiel und ja, wir sind immer noch *Dead Space*. Ihr werdet euch vor Angst in die Hose machen, aber Isaac hat mittlerweile eine Menge durchgemacht und er kommt dieses Mal ein bisschen besser klar. Er wird hier und da ein wenig Zeit dafür haben einen epischen Moment zu erleben."

Quelle


[/font]


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Einfach chillig ohne Ton mit Musik zocken und net 10 cm vom Monitor sitzen ^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_Okay - überzeugt - danke Sam :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okay - überzeugt - danke Sam :-)_



Bitte^^ 




Nebola schrieb:


> Einfach chillig ohne Ton mit Musik zocken und net 10 cm vom Monitor sitzen ^^



Dann brauch ich solche Spiele nicht zu spielen. ^^


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Auch wahr.

Aber wenn ich voll konzentriert, mit Sound auf laut sowas spiele, darf ich auch net rumheulen, mimimi ich erschreck mich immer ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich spiel ich es voll konzentriert, weil all paar Minuten Monster um die ecke erwarte.  
Dummer weise immer dann wenn ich sicher bin das keins Kommt Steht plötzlich eins Hinter mir, oder kommt aus dem Lüftungsschacht! 

Das G35 hat auch seine Nachteile und Vorteile in dem Game, Vorteil ich höre das kleinsten geräusch und weis Z.b sofort wo die Viecher raus kommen. Nachteil ICH HÖRE JEDES KLEINE GERÄUSCH. xD


----------



## Nebola (30. Dezember 2010)

Ist bei mir aber net anders in Metro. Du denkst immer omg wo kommt es, wo kommt es. Nirgendswo das Viech ist irgendwo am Arsch der Welt ^^


----------



## Soramak (30. Dezember 2010)

Alles so G35 Nutzer(:


----------



## Nebola (31. Dezember 2010)

Sennheiser HD 595 ftw


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Dezember 2010)

Weiß irgendjemand wieso ich immer Bluescreens beim Start bekomme, wenn ich das neue Java Update installiere? *kopfrauch*
Musste dann per Abgesicherter Modus Systemwiederherstellung nutzen um das ruckgängig zu machen.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2010)

Weil Java ziemlich genauso Scheiße ist, wie Flash.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nervenaufreibend OHHHHH JAAAAA Ich hab es jetzt 30 Minuten gespielt, um festzustellen das spiel ich nicht Abends und auch nicht in Dunkeln.



Nur abends und nur im dunkeln und auch nur mit Sound. Den Sound in Dead-Space abzuschalten wäre eine Sünde. Dead-Space lebt davon. Ich habe diese Momente geliebt, in denen ich ganz allein durch dieses Schiff geronnen bin, mitgenommen von dieser absolut beklemmenden Atmosphäre. Kein Spiel konnte bisher auch nur annährend ein derartiges Gefühl der Isolation vermitteln, wie dieses. Dann hörst du über dir ein Kratzen im Lüftungsschacht.
Die Waffe stehts im Anschlag pirscht du dich gegen alles gewappnet durch die düsteren Korridore und urplötzlich bricht die Hölle los. Ständig irgendwelche strange Szenen, wie etwa ein laut vernehmbares Klopfen. Du gehst um die Ecke und siehst irgendeinen kranken Menschen, der gerade dabei ist, sich den Schädel an der Wand einzuschlagen. Oder dieser Gesang des kleinen Mädchens im Hintergrund, während du dich einsam und verlassen durch die Gänge schleichst, an der Wand überall organisches Zeugs mit zum Teil eingewebten winzelnden vor sich hinmutierenden Menschen. Ich könnte ewig weiterschwärmen.

Ich liebe dieses Spiel. Und es wäre für mich einfach nur enttäuschend, wenn sie da im zweiten Teil etwas zurückschrauben. Denn Dead Space lebt von dieser Gruselatmosphäre. Nimmst du das raus, wäre es so, wie wenn du Fifa ohne Ball spielen müsstest.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich klink mich mal aus für dieses Jahr: Guten Rutsch euch allen.

Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2010)

_Ebenfalls :-)_


----------



## Soramak (31. Dezember 2010)

Yep guten Rutsch, ist bei Euch ja schon etwas später.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2010)

So, ich melde mich zurück - gerade wieder (mit der Bahn, ohne Verspätung) zuhause angekommen.

Guten Rutsch allesamt


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Dezember 2010)

Also von mir dann auch mal an alle eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Treibt es nicht zu dolle^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Dezember 2010)

guten Rutsch!!


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2011)

_Frohes Neues :-)_


----------



## Soramak (1. Januar 2011)

Ebenso! in Florida erst in 6 Stunden /:


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2011)

_Und - Big Party bei euch? :-)_


----------



## Soramak (1. Januar 2011)

Boha alter.. hör bloß auf(:


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2011)

_Hehe..

Ich sitzt hier gemütlich vorm TV und schau dabei zum Fernsehturm.."Brandenburger-Tor-Feuerwerk" seh ich auch - passt :-)_


----------



## Nebola (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues und so


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Jupp, frohes Neues 

Ich hab auch gleich schon ein 'kleines' Problem. Und zwar hab ich gerade mal den neuen Receiver angeschlossen und dabei eine ziemliche Merkwürdigkeit entdeckt. Wenn ich das Koaxialkabel vom LNB ganz reinstecke und festdrehe, wie es ja eigentlich sein sollte, empfange ich keine Hauptsender (ARD, ZDF, Pro7.Sat1, RTL etc.), wenn ich das Kabel ganz leicht an den Anschluss 'anlehne' und kaum hineinstecke empfange ich zwar die Hauptsender aber sonst nichts. Sachen wie CNN und Al Jazeera bekomm ich gar nicht rein. Ich hab schon mehrere Kabel ausprobiert, immer das selbe. Bei einem anderen TV dessen Receiver am gleichen LNB hängt funktioniert ist und mein Receiver hat vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem Vater auch noch einwandfrei funktioniert. Was kann das sein? :S


----------



## Shadlight (1. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Koaxialkabel ist ja in der mitte so eine wilberne Folie, die musst du nach hinten knicken (ca 1,5cm) dann nur gucken das sie in der mitte den "Drat" nicht berührt und dann den F-Stecker drauf setzen.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich weis. Ich hab das Kabel jetzt auch nochmal nach dieser Anleitung abisoliert, aber es hat sich nichts geändert :S


----------



## Erz1 (1. Januar 2011)

So, frohes Neues erstmal. 

Und im neuen Jahr haben wir gleich ein Problem zu hause. ; Und zwar haben wir seit gestern Nachmittag auf einigen Sendern kein Empfang mehr. ProSieben und SAT1 sind wohl die prominentesten Beispiele, das Vierte hat ziemlich an Signalqualität verloren und ZDF und das Erste haben sich heute morgen dazu gesellt, dass sie nicht mehr funktionieren. Wir haben schon ein wenig an der SAT-Schüssel gedreht, passiert aber nichts.

Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Shadlight (1. Januar 2011)

evtl ist euer LNB Analog?:S


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Unserer? Nein, dann gäbs ja kein HD


----------



## Shadlight (1. Januar 2011)

dann hat der Receiver bestimmt nen defekt  Außerdem können Digitale Receiver auch mit nem Analogen LNB das Erste usw in HD Empfangen.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Glaub ich nicht, dann wie gesagt - vorgestern hat das Teil bei meinem Vater noch alles einwandfrei empfangen. Naja, mal schauen, vll. haben ja beide Kabel die ich ausprobiert hab irgendein Problem. 
Ich besorg mal ein neues...


----------



## muehe (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues auch von mir 


wieviel LNBs hat denn die Schüssel


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Öhm... eins, soweit ich weis. 

Aber es scheint wohl doch am Receiver zu liegen... eben hab ich ihn mal an das Kabel angeschlossen, an dem sonst der Sony TV (mit integriertem Receiver) hängt - gleiches Ergebnis. 
Da scheint wohl der Port einen Wackler zu haben. *sigh*.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues zusammen...

Ich brauch ne Mütze Schlaf, war erst gegen halb 5 im Bett :X


----------



## Crucial² (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Technik Jungs


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Mütze Schlaf, war erst gegen halb 5 im Bett :X



Same here


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!


Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Mütze Schlaf, war erst gegen halb 5 im Bett :X



Sei froh, du weisst noch wann du im Bett warst - ich habs leider voll übertrieben


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sei froh, du weisst noch wann du im Bett warst - ich habs leider voll übertrieben



Mich hat heute Mittag auch n Kumpel angerufen und gefragt, ob ich wüsste wie er überhaupt heimgekommen sei. 
Entweder ist er nachts um 5 25 Kilometer nach Hause gelaufen oder ich weis auch nicht... ich hab zum Glück n Taxi genommen ^^


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mich hat heute Mittag auch n Kumpel angerufen und gefragt, ob ich wüsste wie er überhaupt heimgekommen sei.
> Entweder ist er nachts um 5 25 Kilometer nach Hause gelaufen oder ich weis auch nicht... ich hab zum Glück n Taxi genommen ^^



lol


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mich hat heute Mittag auch n Kumpel angerufen und gefragt, ob ich wüsste wie er überhaupt heimgekommen sei.
> Entweder ist er nachts um 5 25 Kilometer nach Hause gelaufen oder ich weis auch nicht... ich hab zum Glück n Taxi genommen ^^



Ich bin erst seit ~5Uhr wieder daheim. Ich hab beim Kumpel gepennt, zumindest gehe ich davon aus weil ich dort aufgewacht bin. Nur weiss ich nicht wie und wann ich dort hingekommen bin. Aber ist ja Silvester, da darf man das.

Und, habt ihr auch Geld in die Luft geschossen? Ich für meinen Teil nicht


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2011)

Nö. Hab ich lieber in was zu Mampfen fürs Raclette, ne Flasche Smirnoff und andere alkoholische Getränke investiert. ;D


----------



## Soramak (1. Januar 2011)

Tag (:

Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen.

Mein Kumpel hat mich gestern gefragt, ob Ich ein guten Laptop kenne. Er möchte sich gerne einen zwischen 600-750Euro holen. Nur leider bin Ich bei den laptops nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand und wollte daher euch jetzt mal fragen, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen zu Weihnachten bekommen oder kennt einen guten! Danke schonmals.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2011)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr auch Geld in die Luft geschossen? Ich für meinen Teil nicht



Jopp, wir hatten n paar Raketen und so. 
Aber nicht übermäßig viel und auch nicht von mir bezahlt, ich hab lieber ne Flasche Morgan beigesteuert


----------



## Shefanix (1. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nö. Hab ich lieber in was zu Mampfen fürs Raclette, ne Flasche Smirnoff und andere alkoholische Getränke investiert. ;D



Hab ich auch gehabt - richtig lecker


----------



## Erz1 (1. Januar 2011)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr auch Geld in die Luft geschossen? Ich für meinen Teil nicht



Ich für meinen Teil hab 55€ bezahlt mit Essen und alle alkoholischen Getränke frei - nur die Kurzen waren noch mit Extrageld bestückt. 
Dementsprechend war ich auch gut voll, ich hatte "Glück", meine Eltern haben mich aufgegabelt, sonst hätt ich 2 Kilometer laufen müssen. Sogar das Telefonat mit meiner Freundin hab ich gut ausgehalten ("Du hörst dich doch total normal an O_o"), danach hab ich in der Küche übernachtet. 
Aber ich habe weder Kopfschmerzen noch sonst irgendwelche Nachwirkungen - außer ein paar Kratzer von meiner Katze und ich hab mich voll abgepackt, weil das mega glatt war -_-


----------



## Shefanix (2. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja am 30. schon mit Feiern und angefangen. Mich hat das ganze überhaupt nichts gekostet - hab mich komplett durchgeschnorrt. Sei es Alkohol oder sonstige Lustigmacher gewesen 

Aber war echt blöd. Wollten am 31. noch was zu essen auftreiben und sind erstmal quer durch den Ort, dann die Stadt gedüst um einen Imbiss zu finden, der noch aufhat :X


----------



## Erz1 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe 3 Böller geschmissen, deswegen hab ich auch gespart im Gegensatz zu anderen, die mal eben 200€ dafür "rauswerfen". Die hab ich auch nur so in die Hand gedrückt bekommen - am Ende hat man doch eh nichts davon.
Das Einzige unschöne an dem Abend ist, dass unsere Hauswand stark gelitten hat - nicht einmal 2 Sylvester hat die ausgehalten, schon gleich beschmutzt


----------



## Soramak (3. Januar 2011)

Man, das ist doch sowas von behindert hier in USA. So von wegen im Bezug zu den Internationlen Feiertagen das Deutschland am meisten hat, haben wir aber nicht son Scheiss hier wie in USA. 
Teacher-Planings Day, nach 2 Wochen Winter Ferien. Wtf? .. bin jetzt extra aufgestanden, zur Schule hin. Keine Sau da.. noch auf facebook gelesen. I'm going to be so tired in School tomorrow, von daher dachte Ich das Schule heute ist.

Die haben hier abr auch wirklich wegen jeden, aber jeden Scheiss nen Tag frei. Das sind mittlerweile doppelt so viele Tage frei wie in Deutschland. Normal ist am nächsten Tag Montag Schule, nicht Dienstag oder Mitwoch.. oder Freitag.


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2011)

Naja - hier (UK) ist heut auch noch Feiertag. Was daran liegt, dass ein Feiertag der auf ein Wochenende faellt (in dem Fall Neujahr) fuer einen freien Tag am drauffolgenden Montag sorgt. So koennen keine Feiertage verloren gehen 

Und gestern hab ich festgestellt, dass es dieses Jahr einen zusaetzlichen Feiertag gibt - den "Royal Wedding Bank Holiday". So ein Koenigshaus hat halt auch Vorteile...


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2011)

_Wo in UK wohnst du eigentlich (wenn man fragen darf?)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2011)

Soramak schrieb:


> Man, das ist doch sowas von behindert hier in USA. So von wegen im Bezug zu den Internationlen Feiertagen das Deutschland am meisten hat, haben wir aber nicht son Scheiss hier wie in USA.
> Teacher-Planings Day, nach 2 Wochen Winter Ferien. Wtf? .. bin jetzt extra aufgestanden, zur Schule hin. Keine Sau da.. noch auf facebook gelesen. I'm going to be so tired in School tomorrow, von daher dachte Ich das Schule heute ist.
> 
> Die haben hier abr auch wirklich wegen jeden, aber jeden Scheiss nen Tag frei. Das sind mittlerweile doppelt so viele Tage frei wie in Deutschland. Normal ist am nächsten Tag Montag Schule, nicht Dienstag oder Mitwoch.. oder Freitag.


Wo Liegt dein Problem?  Ist doch coool so viel frei zu haben.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2011)

Sein Problem ist, dass er es nicht wusste und dabei einen ewig langen Schulweg hat.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2011)

_Weiss zufällig jemand aus welchem Film das Bild ist?

Mir fällt der Titel nichtmehr ein ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kartonics (3. Januar 2011)

hi Leute eine Frage ich habe in meinem PC einen APG Anschluss für Grafikkarten und mein Vater sagt das mich eine bessere Karte über 100 Euro kosten würde... Momentan ist mein PC so gut für WoW auf niedrigen Einstellungen...meint ihr da lässt sich was machen oder gleich neuer PC??


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2011)

AGP ist schon lange tot, das lohnt nicht.


----------



## Kartonics (3. Januar 2011)

und wenn ich ein neues gehäuse kaufe kann ich dann eine bessere graka einbauen oder muss ich dann alles neukaufen??


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst ein neues Board  Und dadurch auch gleich eine neue CPU und höchstwahrscheinlich neuen RAM. Das Gehäuse kannst du lassen, evtl. muss auch ein neues PSU her.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2011)

_Okay..es war Oldboy - verdammt..wie konnte ich den Namen vergessen _


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> und wenn ich ein neues gehäuse kaufe kann ich dann eine bessere graka einbauen oder muss ich dann alles neukaufen??



WIe schon von espcap gesagt muss da schon einiges mehr neu angeschafft werden.
Am besten du startest hier mal nen neuen Thread mit folgenden Infos:

1. Dein derzeitges System mit:
allen bekannten Komponenten also:
Netzteil
Gehäuse
Mainboard
Prozessor
Grafikkarte
Festplatte
Laufwerke

2. Dein Budget

3. Deine Spiele die du in welchen EInstellungen spielen willst.

Zur Informationsbeschaffung der Komponenten deines PC empfehle ich dir SIW


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

<3 Games for Windows.

Gerade wieder bei Crysis:Warhead - Xbox-Gamepad an, erkannt, Spiel stellt sich automatisch komplett auf Steuerung mit dem Gamepad um


----------



## Soramak (4. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal alle iPhone 4 Nutzer hier, habt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem Wecker seit Neujahr? Da wieder bei mir Schule beginnt hat der Wecker, trotz das er eingestellt war nicht geklingelt. Glücklicherweise bin Ich zur rechten Zeit noch aufgewacht. Habe zu dem angeblichen Problem auf Chip.de schon was gelesen. Wie siehts mit euch aus?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> <3 Games for Windows.
> 
> Gerade wieder bei Crysis:Warhead - Xbox-Gamepad an, erkannt, Spiel stellt sich automatisch komplett auf Steuerung mit dem Gamepad um


Ich hab eine Ganz ernste frage an dich, WIE SO ZU HÖLLE KAUFT MAN SICH EINEN SHOOTER FÜR DEN PC UM ES DANN MIT DEM GAMEPAD ZU SPIELEN?


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2011)

_Weil Shooter mit Gamepad extrem viel Spaß machen..zumindest mir - BlackOps ist damit echt cool :-)_


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habs gelesen, aber bisher kein Problem gehabt. Ich stell aber auch auch meistens sowieso zwei oder drei Alarme ein, die in Abständen klingen (klingt komisch, aber so komm ich irgendwie leichter raus). 
Redundanz schadet auch bei Weckern nicht 



http://www.engadget....years-day-2011/





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich hab eine Ganz ernste frage an dich, WIE SO ZU HÖLLE KAUFT MAN SICH EINEN SHOOTER FÜR DEN PC UM ES DANN MIT DEM GAMEPAD ZU SPIELEN? [/font]



Ja, verdammt gute Frage  Aber ich zocke irgendwie lieber auf dem 37" TV als auf dem 22" PC-Monitor, aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Und wenn ich am TV mit Maus und Tastatur zocke komm ich mir irgendwie bescheuert vor. Außerdem funktioniert das ganz gut mit dem Xbox-Pad


----------



## Soramak (4. Januar 2011)

So mach Ich es auch. Aber keiner hat geklingelt.. erst nachdem Ich ein neuen erstellt hatte /:

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Da gibts nur eins: Countdown statt Alarm stellen


----------



## Nebola (4. Januar 2011)

Apple hatte keine Zeit sich auf 2011 einzustellen


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Du followst auch CeoSteveJobs, oder? 



> [font=Arial,]Apple Stores will open on a two-hour delay tomorrow to let employees sleep in. This is in no way related to the iPhone alarm clock glitch.[/font]





> [font=Arial,]Time to wake up. Due to a software glitch, please use this tweet in place of your iPhone alarm this morning.[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wenn ich am TV mit Maus und Tastatur zocke komm ich mir *irgendwie bescheuert vor*.



Sieht dich ja keiner.


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sieht dich ja keiner.



Ist aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen unbequem. Mit dem Gamepad kann man einfach viel entspannter zocken


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, verdammt gute Frage  Aber ich zocke irgendwie lieber auf dem 37" TV als auf dem 22" PC-Monitor, aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Und wenn ich am TV mit Maus und Tastatur zocke komm ich mir irgendwie bescheuert vor. Außerdem funktioniert das ganz gut mit dem Xbox-Pad





EspCap schrieb:


> Ist aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen unbequem. Mit dem Gamepad kann man einfach viel entspannter zocken



Zwei gute Gründe sich das Spiel gleich für die Konsole anstatt für den PC zu kaufen


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2011)

_Crysis für Konsole? Zeig mal._


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Crysis für Konsole? Zeig mal._



Hatte das "Crysis" zugegebenermassen überlesen und mich generell auf Spiele mit dem Gamepad am PC bezogen. Aber zumindest Crysis 2 soll ja auch für die Konsole kommen. 

Aber ist ja eh egal, nimmt man halt einen anderen Ego Shooter für die Konsole, sind doch eh alle fast gleich (langweilig)


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2011)

So - nachdem meine Neffen es neulich irgendwie geschafft haben meine Kone zu zerlegen (keine Ahnung was da passiert ist - aber die rechte Maustaste hat 'nen Schlag weg, mal geht sie nicht, mal klickt es gleich doppelt) hab ich mir heute eine neue Maus gekauft. Diesmal ist es eine Razer Deathadder geworden - irgendwie so ziemlich die einzige Maus welche die Daumentasten auch wirklich unterm Daumen liegen hat und nicht irgendwie schraeg-oben-davor/dahinter.


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2011)

_Gibt aber auch viele Leute die einen zu schwachen Rechner haben und sich die Spiele dann lieber für die Konsole holen.

Aber ist ja auch egal.._


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2011)

Crysis 2 ja, aber der erste doch nicht


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich könnte schon eine Xbox kaufen. Aber wozu, wenn ich schon einen PC hab der alles fast genauso gut wenn nicht teilweise sogar besser macht? 
Naja, wie ich ja glaub schonmal erwähnt hab - wenn ich mir endlich mal meinen Mac hole wird der PC sowieso zur Pseudo-Konsole degradiert  

Dank dem erstklassigen Xbox360-Pad-Support von GVW-Spielen ist der ein ganz ordentlicher Konsolen-Ersatz


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

I made it! Neue PC-Zusammenstellungen sind fertig. Kam mehr dabei raus als ich dachte...


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Sollte dann nur wieder angepinnt und die alte gelöscht werden :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

Hab schon Charcha ne PN geschrieben. Wenn er droht zu versinken, einfach mal pushen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Alles klar - schön geworden btw :-)

Die neuen Prozi's sind echt nice geworden o_O__
_


----------



## Soramak (5. Januar 2011)

Yep, hab schon Test gelesen. Man brauch z.B. für World of Warcraft auf mittlere Stufe auf FullHD gar keine externe Grafikkarte, schafft der Intel GPU schon so ..


----------



## Elda (6. Januar 2011)

Moin,
Ich hätte mal ne frage. 
Ich habe meinen Pc mal aufgemacht um ihn wieder etwas zu reinigen dabei fiel mir auf das ein Kabel garnicht angeschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel mit dem roten Kreis drum ist es. Weiß jemand wofür das ist? ~.~
Pc läuft ansonsten einwandfrei.


----------



## Soramak (6. Januar 2011)

Müsste ein Sata Kabel sein


----------



## Elda (6. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich halt wo das hin soll weil keine anschlüsse mehr frei sind.
Ich glaub nicht das es ein Sata Kabel ist das ist genauso ein Kabel wie die kleinen Lüfter immer haben die am Gehäuse befestigt sind.
Sorry wenn ich falsch liege bin nicht so der Hardware freak 
Müssen diese 3 Pin stecker auf die 3 Pin slots oder funktionieren die auch auf anderen ?


----------



## Elda (6. Januar 2011)

gief antwort plx :<


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2011)

Netzteile haben oft bzw. fast immer eine bestimmte Anzahl an Anschlüssen um maximale Vielfalt zu gewährleisten. Was über ist, ist über. Ist eh kein Strom drauf, solang es nicht angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Elda (6. Januar 2011)

okay danke hab schon google bemüht aber da kam nur Müll raus wenn man 3 pin Anschluss eingibt.


----------



## eMJay (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist Strom für das Disketenlaufwerk was du seht wahrscheinlich nicht hast.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Januar 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Disketenlaufwerk



W0000t Gibt es das noch?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2011)

Floppy wird über Molex mit Strom versorgt.


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Januar 2011)

Mal eine dumme Frage^^
Was haltet ihr von OC mit dem Boxed-Kühler? Da ich mir erst in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Kühler kaufen kann, habe ich mal die Auto-OC Funktion meines Asus M4A87TD durchlaufen lassen, und meinen x4 965(C3 Stepping) bei einer Spannung von 1,464V auf 3,68GZ gebracht. Ich denke mal, dass auch der Boxed-Kühler solch eine Steigerung mitmachen sollte, werde aber jetzt erstmal ein paar Stunden Prime95 durchlaufen lassen. Wollte nur wissen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

LG

Edit: Ok, die CPU lief jetzt 6 Stunden lang problemlos in Prime95(habe vorher Cool&Quiet ausgestellt, weiß nicht ob das nötig ist^^) auf 63°, wobei laut CoreTemp die Höchsttemperatur bei 74° lag. 
Sind das akzeptable Werte?


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2011)

Das ist ein AMD PhII-965? fuer die PhII sind die maximal Temperaturen eigentlich alle mit 62 Grad angegeben - d.h. mit 74 Grad kannst Du Dir sicher sein, dass Du ihn auf lange Sicht schaedigst.


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, ist es. Dann werde ich die Taktraten wieder standardmäßig einstellen.

LG


----------



## muehe (8. Januar 2011)

Spannung ist sehr hoch

und für 3,68 lohnt dat nich


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2011)

Auf den Takt geht der sicher auch mit Stockvoltage. Davon abgesehen würde ich dennoch nicht mit Boxed-Kühler übertakten.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auf den Takt geht der sicher auch mit Stockvoltage. Davon abgesehen würde ich dennoch nicht mit Boxed-Kühler übertakten.



qft.


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Januar 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, habe ihn wieder auf Standard-Takt gebracht. Ich warte lieber noch eine Woche, bis ich meinen Scythe Ninja 3 hab, anstatt eine defekte CPU zu riskieren 

LG


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Januar 2011)

zum OCen würde ich dann fast schon eher zum Scythe Mugen greifen.


----------



## muehe (8. Januar 2011)

dann einfach per Hand OCen diese Tools jagen meist die Spannungen immer extrem hoch


----------



## Gramarye (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hab mal ne Frage. Ich bin grad dabei, meine Grafikkarte aufzurüsten. Von einer Nvidia Geforce 8600GT auf eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC. Nun habe ich aber irgendwie ein Problem. Schließe ich die neue Grafikkarte an (mit Strom etc.), dann sagt mir BIOS mit einem Lang-Kurz-Kurz an, dass es Probleme mit der Graka gibt. Doch diese ist anscheinend völlig in Ordnung (hab sie auch schon zurückgeschickt gehabt deswegen, kam zurück mit dem Vermerk: Ist in Ordnung). Irgendwas scheine ich also nicht beachtet oder falsch gemacht zu haben.

Hier mal mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 940 mit Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt

Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, was oder wo der Fehler ist.

MFG Gramarye


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Januar 2011)

Sicher, dass du beide 6Pin-Stromanschlüsse an die GTX460 angeschlossen hast? und steckt sie richtig fest im PCIe Slot?


----------



## Gramarye (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab beide 6 Pin angeschlossen (hatte nur einen, für den anderen is ja extra noch so ein Adapter mitgeliefert und dann darüber). Sie steckte richtig feste drin und alles. Deshalb verzweifel ich hier ja auch grad ein wenig...


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2011)

Servus ihr Technik-Spezialisten, die Sachlage ist folgende: Ein Arbeitskollege möchte seinem Sohn einen neuen Rechner schenken (nachträglich zu Weihnachten - ja, er ist ein Trottel) welcher sich zw. 500 und 600 Euro bewegt.

Da weder er noch ich da ne grosse Ahnung haben ist er einfach mal auf die Suche gegangen und zeigte mir folgendes System mit der Frage, was ich davon halte. Ich persönlich - hmm... ja, es scheint wohl ein Computer zu sein mit AN- und AUS-Knopf. Scheint auch sehr viel besser zu sein wie meine Acer Aspire-Krücke aus dem gefühlten letzten Jahrhundert (ok, 2008).

Prozessor: AMD Athlon II x4 640
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTS450GS
RAM: Corsair DIMM 4GB DD3-1333Kit
Festplatte: Samsung HD103UJ 1000 GB

Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-R Midi Tower
Lüfter: Shark Fan 12cm Devil Red Edition
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W
DVD: LG GH-22NS
Kartenleser: MS-TECH LU-188S

Das ganze Paket kostet 561.45 Euro.

Soooo... ich hab ihm gesagt, sieht toll aus. Hab aber auch gleich nachgeschoben das ich mal schauen werde was Leute vom Fach davon halten... et voila... da bin ich.

Was haltet ihr davon? Kann der Junge was damit anfangen? Er spielt wohl abends ab und an mal "irgend so ein online-Spiel wo man monatlich Gebührenbezahlen muss". :/ Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er WoW spielt und sein Vater, sprich mein Kollege, keine Ahnung hat. 

EDIT: Achja, das ganze Geraffel kommt von Alternate... ich kriegs nur net hin da einen Link oder dergleichen zu finden um das hier zu posten.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Januar 2011)

Ich würde es so machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls er den Zusammenbau selbst übernehmen könnte, könnte man die 20€ noch an anderer Stelle anlegen.

LG


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/179262-pc-konfigurationen-januarfebruar-2011/

*hust*


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Januar 2011)

Es muss ein schlimmes Gefühl sein, sich soviel Mühe mit einem Sticky zu geben, der Tag für Tag übersehen wird, du tust mir Leid Kyragan.
Aber ich musste mir einfach die Mühe machen etwas rauszusuchen, anstatt auf deinen Sticky zu verweisen ^^

LG


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2011)

Ooch... mittlerweile bin ichs fast schon gewöhnt...


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....arfebruar-2011/
> 
> *hust*


Sry Kyragan, ich habe deinen Sticky gesehen... hilft mir ja aber nicht weiter wenn mich mein Kollege fragt was ich von seinem System halte. Das mag jetzt echt bescheuert klingen, aber dein erstes System kostet 460 und das nächste 615 - ist also einmal drunter und einmal preislich drüber.

Klar könnte man das eine oder andere einfach austauschen, aber das kann ich nicht bzw. kann ich das nicht sinnvoll. Zumüllen wollte ich den Sticky nicht, also blieb nur die Plauderecke. 

Du hast da einen Spitzenjob gemacht, ohne Frage, und er hilft als Orientierung ungemein.

****************

@NexxLoL

Danke dir... das schaut viel leistungsfähiger aus und liegt preislich echt ähnlich. Wo hast du das her wenn ich fragen darf. Und dann habe ich da noch eine Frage - bei dem Prozessor steht doch "box", bedeutet das nicht, dass da schon Kühler dabei ist? Sind die nicht gut genug das man da noch extra einen kaufen sollte?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2011)

Bedenke immer, dass das Tagespreise sind. Die schwanken in die eine wie auch in die andere Richtung. Davon abgesehen arbeite ich immer mit einer gewissen Toleranz (was ich im übrigen auch schon immer getan habe), weil es sich manchmal einfach lohnt für nen geringen Aufpreis etwas mehr mitzunehmen.

Boxed bedeutet, dass da ein Kühler beiliegt, ja. Allerdings lärmt das Ding rum wie Sau. Deshalb der Mugen 2. Ist bei mir im Stick ja nicht anders, auch wenns (afair) ein Corsair A50 ist.

Edit: Im übrigen ist NexxLols Config nicht leistensfähiger. Es sind die gleichen Kernkomponenten, nur halt ne andere Version der GTX460.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2011)

Also GTX460 = GTS450GS? Dachte die GTX460 ist schneller :X


----------



## Kyragan (10. Januar 2011)

Wo siehst du ne GTS450?


----------



## painschkes (10. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Prozessor: AMD Athlon II x4 640
> Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
> Grafikkarte: *Gainward GTS450GS*
> RAM: Corsair DIMM 4GB DD3-1333Kit
> ...



_Ich denke mal - hier._


----------



## Shefanix (10. Januar 2011)

Na, bei der config von Potpotom. Und du meintest dann halt die andere config wäre nicht schneller, obwohl da eine GTX460 drin ist.

Zu langsam - war ja klar


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Na, bei der config von Potpotom. Und du meintest dann halt die andere config wäre nicht schneller, obwohl da eine GTX460 drin ist.



Das war eine Verwechslung. Kyragan meinte, dass meine Config nicht schneller ist als seine aus dem Sticky, ihr bezieht euch hier auf Potpotoms Config.

@Potpotom: Sorry, habe vergessen es zu erwähnen.^^ Habe dir die config auf Hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt. Sie ist um einiges leistungsfähiger als die Config, die du mitgebracht hast, gerade was die CPU angeht. Klar ist bei der CPU bereits ein Kühler bei, dieser bietet jedoch mangelhafte Leistung und hört sich an wie ein Fön, von daher habe ich den Mugen in die Config mit reingepackt. Was die Grafikkarte angeht, habe ich nur zu der Gainward Golden Sample gegriffen, weil es die billigste 1GB Variante war. Natürlich kann hier auch eine andere 1GB Variante verbaut werden. Und was das Mainboard angeht kannst du auch ein Asus M4A87TD nehmen, falls das Asrock nicht auf Lager ist. Bin sehr glücklich mit dem Asus.

LG


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2011)

Achso, ja ich meinte leistungsfähiger wie die Zusammenstellung von meinem Kollegen... nicht deinen Sticky. 

 Hardwareversand ist ja nochmal ein Stück günstiger. 

Ich danke dir/euch vielmals.


----------



## Soramac (11. Januar 2011)

So, mein Account geht wieder. Da können sich mal so manche Community Mannager wie Vaneck bei ZAM mal ne Scheibe abschneiden, also ganzes Ding auch von mir aus. Ging recht zügig und zuverlässig(:


----------



## Derrty (11. Januar 2011)

Gibt es in diesem Forum n Thread wo jeder seine Gaming Ecke zeigt?
SuFu hat leider nix ergeben


----------



## painschkes (11. Januar 2011)

_Im Gott & die Welt-Forum ganz oben -> hier : Klick mich!_


----------



## Derrty (11. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Im Gott & die Welt-Forum ganz oben -> hier : Klick mich!_



Merci very Grazie pinschkes


----------



## Kartonics (11. Januar 2011)

wo macht man sich die signauturen mit dem system des rechners?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Januar 2011)

http://www.sysprofile.de/


----------



## Nebola (12. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt nicht wirklich Lust nen neuen Thread auf zumachen. Wollte mal fragen ob Ihr nen Laptop zum zocken empfehlen könnt. Games sind sowas wie Css, Black Ops, WoW, Später GW2, Crysis 2 etc.

Der Laptop ist für nen Freund und bisher hat ihm irgend einer der Asus G Reihe gefallen, Asus G51/73 oder wie auch immer die heißen. Preislich sind max. wohl so 1500&#8364; drin. Drunter wäre aber natürlich besser


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2011)

Ich liebe Fox News! "Fox News - »Der PC ist tot, Spiele sind für Konsolen«" 

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/pc_notebook/2320332/fox_news.html#comments


----------



## Arosk (12. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ein Lüfter einer HD 5850 "kaputt" gehen kann ohne das sie überhaupt benutzt wird? Hatte gestern PC nicht eine Minute an und heute mach ich PC an und ich hör ein Flugzeug starten und wunder mich was jetzt abgeht...


----------



## Kartonics (12. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ein Lüfter einer HD 5850 "kaputt" gehen kann ohne das sie überhaupt benutzt wird? Hatte gestern PC nicht eine Minute an und heute mach ich PC an und ich hör ein Flugzeug starten und wunder mich was jetzt abgeht...



chaostheorie


----------



## Arosk (12. Januar 2011)

Dann machen wirs kurz: Brauch ne neue Graka, kb auf 3-4 Wochen Garantieumtausch bla bla... Hab keine Ersatzkarte <.<


----------



## Nebola (12. Januar 2011)

Keiner nen Laptop Vorschlag ?


----------



## Arosk (12. Januar 2011)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft zur Graka? Kann ich das irgendwie selbst fixen oder muß ich wirklich die Garantie abwarten? Das Ding funkt ja noch, aber so wies aussieht ist das Lüfterkugellager im Eimer und das hört sich einfach nur an wie ein Elch beim dauerröhren...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft zur Graka? Kann ich das irgendwie selbst fixen oder muß ich wirklich die Garantie abwarten? Das Ding funkt ja noch, aber so wies aussieht ist das Lüfterkugellager im Eimer und das hört sich einfach nur an wie ein Elch beim dauerröhren...



jaja Schick sie doch einfach ein? kauf bis dahin 30€ teil... kannst zwar nicht zocken siehst dann aber was. 



Nebola schrieb:


> Keiner nen Laptop Vorschlag ?



http://www.amazon.de/G73JH-TZ091V-Notebook-Intel-720QM-Blu-ray/dp/B003GSLP84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294842788&sr=8-1


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2011)

Kauf halt nen Kühler. Beispielsweise nen Scythe Musashi oder Thermalright Shaman.


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Bestimmt bei der Präsentation war das so: also der Empfang ist jetzt nicht so gut.. ja hier kann man's sehen, da kommen vereinzlende Grafikkfehler nach und hier ohh du meine Güde, ist ja alles verschwommen. Gut, dann machen wir erstmal Werbung ab jetzt.. (Samma was ist das denn fürn Scheiss?, hmm die Kamera läuft noch? Mh!? ja.. die können uns noch hören. Ist mir scheiss egal! Ich steh da draußen wie heins doof und der Scheiss geht nicht, wer hat sich das denn überhaupt aus gedacht funkgrafikkarte.. also bitte) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartonics (12. Januar 2011)

Hi kann man hiermit gut WoW spielen?








* Kingston 2GB DDR2 PC2-5300 CL5 Arbeitsspeicher *


*Asrock M3A770DE Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 770+SB710 ATX*


*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Prozessor Black Edition (Sockel AM3, 3.20GHz, 8MB L2+L3 Cache)*

*Axle nVidia Geforce 9500 GT Grafikkarte PCI-E 1GB DDR2 RAM *

*Western Digital Caviar Blue 5000AAKS 500 GB 8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll) interne Festplatte SATA II 7200RPM 16MB Cache *

*LC-Power 7006B Gehäuse ATX Midi 420W schwarz*

netzteil kauf ich auch noch


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2011)

No wai. 9500GT... die Karte war schon Mist zum zocken als sie vor etwa 3.5 Jahren erschien...
Außerdem ists n altes AM2+ Board.


----------



## Kartonics (12. Januar 2011)

* Palit Nvidia GeForce GTX460 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1024MB GDDR5 Speicher, HDMI, DVI)*


wie meinst du am2+board?


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Januar 2011)

EIn Board was für AM2 Prozzis konzipiert wurde, die seit 2 jahren nicht mehr aktuell sind, aber auch neue prozessoren unterstützen dabei aber weniger leistung bringen. Sag uns einfach wieivel geld du hast, dann stellen wir dir was zusammen.


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cSudpyEU9w


Hahaha..grad auf Taff gesehen..Epic Baby _


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Wie war'n das bei der Windows XP installation - welche F-Taste musste man da drücken? Hab das schon ewig nichtmehr installieren müssen _


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

F8 glaube


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Naja..ich drück einfach alle 

Danke trotzdem._


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Ne Taste um was zu tun? Wenn du Treiber installieren willst, dann F6. Deswegen heißt eine Diskette mit solchen Treibern auch oft F6-Treiberdiskette.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Achso..war das nicht so das man eine F-Taste zum installieren drücken musste?

Also doch nur "Enter"? _


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Irgendwie bekomme ich beim Installieren immer eine Fehlermeldung..leider ziemlich viel Text 

Ist Windows XP 32bit - der Laptop ist irgendso'n Acerding.. ._._


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

Bluescreen ?


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Jup - ich hab halt den blauen Screen wo oben links "Windows Installation" steht - unten "rattert" halt diese Anzeige durch wo er alles durchsucht was im Rechner usw. drin ist - wenn er damit fertig ist und sogesehen die Installation anfangen will : Bluescreen.. :<_


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

jo erkennt die Platte nich , habsch doch letztens gesagt 

dann darfst wohl doch extra ne CD neu brennen bzw. vorher mit nLite den Sata Treiber integrieren 

guck mal auf der Unterseite vom Lappy nach der genauen Modellbezeichnung


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Ist ein Acer Aspire 7530 - aber was soll ich da jetzt extra Brennen..? Und wie soll ich das vor der Installation schon intergrieren..?_


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

öhm guck erstmal im Bios (F2) ob du Sata von AHCI auf IDE umstellen kannst

geht zwar nicht bei allen Notebooks aber glaube bei den Acer war das möglich


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab es mir jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber sowas musst du machen:

http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/kb0/TSB85017Z0000R01DE.htm

Einfach bisschen googeln. Du findest tausende Anleitungen im Internet. Google einfach nach AHCI-Treiber in Installations-CD einbinden oder so.


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

ja auf der Acer Seite gibs für das Notebook auch ne AHCI_v10.3.0.23_XPx86.zip


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Also im Bios ist das Laufwerk auf 2 und IDE blabla auf 1 - also ist's doch richtig? Hab auch schon mit Laufwerk auf 1 ausprobiert..

Das nervt doch..wieso zur Hölle soll man sowas dann noch kaufen..? ._._


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

gibs da was wie "Sata Mode" im Bios was man auf IDE stellen kann

ansonsten ist das aber auch nicht schwierig mit der Integration per nLite , Treiber hab ich ja oben schon verlinkt


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Du bist wohl bei der Boot-Reihenfolge, aber das ist ne andere Baustelle. Schau mal unter Integrated Peripherals. Da muss was mit SATA-Modes stehen. Da kann man dann normal zwischen IDE, Raid und AHCI wählen.
Ideal für SATA ist natürlich AHCI, aber dann brauchst auch Treiber.


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2011)

Geht doch nichts über klare und unmissverständliche Informationen vom Support 
(Mir haben sie erst gar nicht geantwortet als ich das gefragt habe. Darf ich also mit Punkten in Flensburg rechnen, wenn ich Tethering trotzdem verwende? )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Okay..Installation hat geklappt..jetzt bin ich im Inet-Cafe um den Ethernet bzw. die Chipsatztreiber zu holen..weil die Bekannte natürlich NIEEE ein CD erhalten hat..boah..wieso bindet man sich sowas eigentlich freiwillig ans Bein.. -.-_


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

ging über Bios ?

kannst die Treiber nich zuhause ziehen dann auf Stick und auf Lappy


----------



## Soramac (14. Januar 2011)

Haha o2 zu geil (:


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> ging über Bios ?
> 
> kannst die Treiber nich zuhause ziehen dann auf Stick und auf Lappy




_Schon..hab nur kein Bock dann wieder hin zu latschen..das Café hier ist nur 2min weg..

Jup ging..hab bei dem Sata-Dingens da auf IDE umgestellt - dann kam kein Bluescreen mehr - danke! :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Mit AHCI-Treiber wäre es aber eleganter gewesen.  Jetzt laufen die Platten im IDE-Modus.


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

für ne Frau reicht das


----------



## Zukane (14. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> für ne Frau reicht das



Hey immer die armen Frauen oO


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2011)

Kann ja spaeter auf AHCI umstellen. Den Eingriff in die Registry wird er ja noch schaffen...

Edit: Ok - unter XP ist es kein Registry-Eingriff. Kann man aber den AHCI-Treiber auch nachtraeglich installieren...


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Wieso keine Reg. editieren unter XP? Wie denn dann? Also ich kenne das auch unter XP nur über die Registry.


----------



## muehe (14. Januar 2011)

kommt immer drauf an , ich könnt heutzutage einfach den Intel RST (*ehemals* Intel Matrix Storage Manager) installieren 

damals auch mal so gemacht http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=print&forum=1&beitrag=7578


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2011)

Man kann wohl auch dem IDE-Controller einfach einen AHCI-Treiber per Update ueberbuegeln. Aber schon lang her dass ich das unter XP gemacht habe.

Unter Win7 ist das Umstellen ja ein sehr einfach Registry-Eingriff.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Was ist denn so schlimm an IDE?

Aber mal nen anderes Problem..hab die ganzen Treiber usw. installiert..hab auch ihren Router bzw. ihr W-LAN gefunden..es konnte aber keine Verbindung hergestellt werden..es stand die ganze Zeit da : Netzwerkadresse beziehen

Bin jetzt erstmal nach Hause..ging mir aufn Sack das ganze..

Da ist ja Quantenphysik einfacher :O_


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Command_Queuing

Das hast du im IDE-Modus nicht. Außerdem auch kein Hot-Plugin, was aber jetzt bei nem Lappi nicht so schlimm sein sollte.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Alles klar - und ein Tipp wegen dem anderen Problem? Die Frau regt mich auf mit ihrem blöden Lappy ._._


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Hat der Rechner aktuell eine Adresse oder ist der auf automatisch beziehen gestellt?


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Automatisch beziehen war eingestellt - hab versucht alle möglich einzugeben - hat nur nicht geholfen  _


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Welche IP hat der Router denn? Und welche Subnetzmaske ist eingestellt? Funkkanal passt auch? Mac-Filter evtl. vorhanden?


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Es ist garnichts eingestellt - ich hab nach der Neuinstallation die Treiber installiert damit WLAN überhaupt funktioniert - dann hab ich die Verbindung gefunden - auf Verbinden gedrückt - ab da kam dann die ganze Zeit nur : "Netzwerkadresse beziehen"._


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich meinte damit die Einsttellungen im Router.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Bin jetzt leider nichtmehr da - kann ich erst wieder sagen wenn ich da bin 

Aber vorher gings ja auch..vor der Installation..wieso unter XP nichtmehr? _


----------



## Ogil (15. Januar 2011)

Kommt ja drauf an was am Router eingestellt ist (Modus, Sicherheitseinstellungen usw.) und ob die Einstellungen am Laptop dazu passen. Vorher wird ja alles eingestellt gewesen sein - aber das heisst ja nicht, dass die Defaulteinstellungen nach der Neuinstallation passen.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2011)

_Vorher war auch nichts eingestellt - zumindest nicht am Lappy..das Vista was da drauf war hatte ich installiert._


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

WLan vielleicht ausgestellt mit Schalter/Schieber ?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2011)

_Nö..die Verbindung stand ja auch..ich konnte nur nichts auf Inet zugreifen.. _


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

richtige Netzwerk wurde auch ausgewählt und der Schlüssel eingegeben ?


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2011)

_Das richtige Netzwerk auf jeden Fall - den Schlüssel hatte sie nicht mehr..sie sagte es kann aber nur der oder der sein - ausprobiert -> nicht geholfen.
_


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

kann man ja zurücksetzen und dann sollte er unterm Router auf nem Klebchen stehen


----------



## Ol@f (15. Januar 2011)

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Hab mir in etwa den 750€ Intel PC ausm Sticky geholt und bin grad beim Zusammenbau. Wenn ich den nun hochfahren will, fährt er sofort wieder runter (nach 1-2sek) und versucht nach 2-3sek wieder hochzustarten, fährt jedoch wieder runter usw... 

Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir ist der Onboard-lautsprecheranschluss kaputt, gibt nur Sound auf der rechten Seite, daher will ich mir eine Soundkarte kaufen. Kann jemand etwas empfehlen? Budget ist eig egal, die Karten kosten ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Hab mir in etwa den 750&#8364; Intel PC ausm Sticky geholt und bin grad beim Zusammenbau. Wenn ich den nun hochfahren will, fährt er sofort wieder runter (nach 1-2sek) und versucht nach 2-3sek wieder hochzustarten, fährt jedoch wieder runter usw...
> 
> Was kann ich dagegen tun?



Das ist immer so ne Sache. 

Ich finde, wir sollten hier ganz von vorn anfangen und schauen, ob die Kabel alle stecken. Nun, welche Kabel hast du denn angeschlossen? Eine präzise Auflistung bitte. Und außerdem wäre es schön, wenigstens das verbaute Mainboard, Ram, Cpu, Netzteil und Grafikkarte zu wissen.


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Hab mir in etwa den 750&#8364; Intel PC ausm Sticky geholt und bin grad beim Zusammenbau. Wenn ich den nun hochfahren will, fährt er sofort wieder runter (nach 1-2sek) und versucht nach 2-3sek wieder hochzustarten, fährt jedoch wieder runter usw...
> 
> Was kann ich dagegen tun?



Bios mal resettet ? CMOS Clear oder Batterie mal paar Minuten raus 

kannst auch mal den Ram ausbauen und mal beschreiben was dann passiert



Kindgenius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir ist der Onboard-lautsprecheranschluss kaputt, gibt nur Sound auf der rechten Seite, daher will ich mir eine Soundkarte kaufen. Kann jemand etwas empfehlen? Budget ist eig egal, die Karten kosten ja nicht die Welt.



fürm um die 50 Euro http://gh.de/a334553.html , http://gh.de/a358862.html je nachdem wie es bei dir mit PCI-e oder PCI aussieht 

manchmal PCI besser weil man nicht direkt unter oder über der Grafikkarte noch ne Karte setzen will

wenns einfach nur günstiger onbard ersatz sein soll reicht auch die Xonar DG oder DS


----------



## Ol@f (15. Januar 2011)

PC Einzelteile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also angesteckt sind:
Festplatte: Sata-Strom an Netzteil->Festplatte; Sata-Kabel Festplatte->MB
Laufwerk: Sata-Strom an Netzteil->Laufwerk; Sata-Kabel Laufwerk->MB
PSU: 24Pol-Stecker an PSU->MB; 8Pol-Stecker PSU->MB
Cpu-Kühler: Cpu-Kühler-> CPU Fan
Hinterer Gehäuse-Kühler: Kühler->SYS-Fan_1
Vorderer GEhäuse-Kühler:Kühler->PWR-FAN

Dann Front-panel:
H.D.D LED; Power LED+, Power LED-, Power SW, RESET SW, USB, SATA,HD Audio


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

ich hatte dasselbe mal bei ner Freundin bei nem Mainboardneukauf 

da mochte es die 9800GT nicht , ne alte 6600GT ausm Keller geholt und lief -> im Bios von PCI auf PEG umgestellt und die 9800GT lief auch wieder


----------



## Ol@f (15. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich den RAM ausbaue, hält er immerhin 6sek durch und startet dann neu. Sehe aber kein Bild.

Edit. Wenn ich nur 1Ram Riegel baue funct es. Ich test jetzt mal, ob der andere funct oder ob ich evtl. in den falschen Slot gesteckt habe?!


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

kriegst du denn n Beepcode ?


----------



## Ol@f (15. Januar 2011)

So hab beide mal einzelnd getestet. 1 von den beiden scheint zu funktionieren, beim anderen geht der PC sofort wieder aus und kriege kein Beepcode.


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

schlecht  musst wohl nochmal tauschen lassen

kommt leider ab und zu mal vor


----------



## Ol@f (15. Januar 2011)

Aber es ist dann eindeutig der 1 Ram Riegel?


----------



## muehe (15. Januar 2011)

wenn du beide auf der 1. Bank getestet hast ja

ansonsten musst du 1 Modul auf die 1. Bank und das zweite auf die 3. Bank bzw. 2. und 4.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Januar 2011)

Ja hab ich. Danke für deine Hilfe. 

Ich werd mal Hardwareversand anschreiben.


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

So jetzt hat sich gestern meine Grafikkarte verabschiedet! So ein Mist! Auf einmal Standbild mit ständigen Bildverlusten und nach nem Neustart geht gar nichts mehr vernünftig! PC ist super langsam, teilweise ist das Bild unscharf etc. pp. also ausgebaut und mit der onboard grafik gestartet und siehe da Windows läuft normal (d.h. ich kann irgendwie nicht über 1400*irgendwas einstellen) aber ansonsten läuft er flüssig! 

Werd nachher wohl mal bei hardwareversand anrufen! Hab die Karte seit dem 30.05.2009.... mal gucken was die sagen!?


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2011)

Um welche Karte handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

Um ne 4870 Vapor X


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

toll jetzt steh ich da . Laut hotline muss ich natürlich die Graka einschicken, war ja klar aber die werden die Grafikkarte dann wohl an den "Servicepartner" weiterleiten was laut Aussage der Telefonistin "einige Wochen" dauern kann. Und was machen die dann? Weiß das einer? Reparieren werden die die wohl kaum!? Meint ihr die ersetzen die noch? Bekomm ich mein Geld zurück? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 

Wenn ich wüsste, dass ich mein Geld (oder zumindest einen Anteil) wieder bekommen würde, dann würde ich mir einfach eine neue kaufen! Aber nicht, dass die mir dann einfach wieder eine "neue" 4870 schicken!? Denn mit 2 Graka kann ich nichts anfangen! 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2011)

Du bekommst eine neue, wenn sie noch keine 2 Jahre alt ist. Geld bekommst du definitiv nicht. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass du mit mindestens 3 Wochen rechnen musst, denn die Karte wird natürlich zum Hersteller weitergeschickt.
Wenn es blöd läuft, kann es auch länger dauern.


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

Hey danke für die Info Klos! So hab ich es mir auch schon gedacht! Meinst du die haben noch eine 4870 auf Lager ? Gut jetzt muss ich überlegen was ich mache! 

Tendenz geht zu einer neuen GTX 460 und wenn dann doch nen neue 4870 kommt werd ich sie wohl irgendwie verkaufen


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

musst du sehn was dir angeboten wird falls es die 4870 Vapor-X nichtmehr gibt


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> musst du sehn was dir angeboten wird falls es die 4870 Vapor-X nichtmehr gibt



Ja nur das ich keinen Bock hab darauf "mehrere Wochen" (lt. der Dame an der hotline) zu warten!


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

ja dann würd ich auch ne neue kaufen und die Austauschkarte verticken 

wenn keine 4870 mehr da ist bekommst sicher ne 5770


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

Ja hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht! Die würd mir eigentlich auch reichen aber wie gesagt keine Lust ewig auf die Karte bzw. die Abwicklung zu warten! Weiß nicht ob ich da zu ungeduldig bin aber 3 Wochen ohne PC ist schon hart


----------



## Kartonics (17. Januar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht! Die würd mir eigentlich auch reichen aber wie gesagt keine Lust ewig auf die Karte bzw. die Abwicklung zu warten! Weiß nicht ob ich da zu ungeduldig bin aber 3 Wochen ohne PC ist schon hart



hm aber wenn du die onboard graka hast kannst du doch auf buffed und so bestimmt gucken und von der ferne so beobachten was sich alles so tut


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Januar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht! Die würd mir eigentlich auch reichen aber wie gesagt keine Lust ewig auf die Karte bzw. die Abwicklung zu warten! Weiß nicht ob ich da zu ungeduldig bin aber 3 Wochen ohne PC ist schon hart


Kauf dir eine für 30 Taken, mit der kannst du zwar nicht Spielen hast aber Bild.


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

er hat doch Onboard  aber denke mal er möchte in der Zeit auch zocken


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Januar 2011)

Bild ist nicht das Problem! Ich will zocken ! Bild bekomm ich wie erwähnt durch die onboard Grafikchip aber min. 3 Wochen ohne zocken Oo . 

Ich hab mir gerade die http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a548277.html gekauft. Sollte ich eine neue 5770 oder 4870 bekommen kann ich die, da ja Neuware noch ganz gut über Ebay verkaufen. Im Herbst wär wahrscheinlich eh ne neue Karte fällig gewesen und so kann ich wenigstens noch eine neue verkaufen....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Januar 2011)

Stimmt! das ist Überlebens wichtig!


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2011)

Feine Karte, habe auch eine GTX460 von EVGA und läuft wie geschmiert


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hey danke für die Info Klos! So hab ich es mir auch schon gedacht! Meinst du die haben noch eine 4870 auf Lager ? Gut jetzt muss ich überlegen was ich mache!
> 
> Tendenz geht zu einer neuen GTX 460 und wenn dann doch nen neue 4870 kommt werd ich sie wohl irgendwie verkaufen



Auch wenn sie eine auf Lager hätten, du bekommst davon keine. Das kannst du vergessen. Sie schicken die Karte ein und du bekommst dann das, was zurückkommt. Entweder also repariert, sehr wahrscheinlich aber neu. Aber das du ne Karte aus dem Lager bekommst, während sie deine einschicken, kannst du dir abschminken.

Edit:

Vergiss das oben, ich glaub falsch gelesen und gehe nun davon aus, dass dir das eh schon klar war. Aber noch ergänzend: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die noch ne ATI4890 haben. Ein Kumpel von mir hat kurz vor Ablauf der 2 Jahre eine 8800 GTS eingeschickt. Die kam auch zurück. Irgendwo ziehen die schon eine her. Und wenn nicht, dann hast du Glück. Denn dann gibt es eine vergleichbare neue Karte.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Meine Fresse..jetzt hab ich das Laptop der Alten hier und versuche alles ordentlich zu machen..

Wir zur Hölle finde ich raus welcher W-Lan-Treiber der richtige ist? Irgendwie funzt keiner so richtig..vorhin ging es kurz hier bei mir..jetzt findet er aber irgendwie den Router nichtmehr usw..

Boaaaahhh -.-'_


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

welchen Treiber hast denn momentan den neuen von der Acer Seite ?


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Ich hab jetzt erstmal alle Treiber die ich hatte wieder runter gemacht - komme sonst durcheinander..

Hab von allen möglichen Seiten probiert..von der Acer-Seite hab ich den blau hinterlegten genommen : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2011)

Wie heißt denn das Notebook genau?


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

hast du alle ausprobiert und auch mal im Gerätemanager geguckt

war glaube n Aspire 7530 aber da gibs auch Unterschiede dafür müsste aber auf der Unterseite ne lange Modellnr. stehen

is aber manchmal auch wirklich nervig


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Acer Aspire 7530 - das ohne G.

Ich hab schon alle möglichen Seiten durchforstet..das Ding regt mich langsam echt auf.. -.-'

---

/Edit : Jup - mit einem gings ja - dann hab ich neugestartet - dann gings nichtmehr..

Aufjeden Fall hatte ich vorhin schon Internet an dem Ding..bis zu dem besagten neustart..

Im Gerätemanager war's vorhin dann weg - jetzt steht wieder nen gelbes Fragezeichen dran.. :<
_


----------



## Kyragan (17. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> war glaube n Aspire 7530 aber da gibs auch Unterschiede dafür müsste aber auf der Unterseite ne lange Modellnr. stehen



Diese lange Modellnummer wäre wohl das wichtigste.


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Okay..ich hab jetzt nochmal den ersten genommen und alle anderen ganz runtergeschmissen - jetzt findet er wieder mein WLAN - funktioniert auch.

Gut..dann sollte das ja der richtige sein..

Jetzt hab ich im Gerätemanger noch 3 gelbe Fragezeichen.. : 

Ethernet-Controller
PCI Device
Unbekanntes Gerät

-----

Hm...-.-..._


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2011)

Das ist irgendwie immer das schöne wenn man einen neuen Rechner mit neuster Hardware kauft. Da baut man alles zusammen, Mainboard Treiber rein und alles ist installiert.  

Ethernet-Controller ist ja Lan Kabel und PCI Device hmm bei einem laptop?


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

jo Ethernet is der normale LAN Treiber

hast den Grafiktreiber etc. installiert


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Januar 2011)

@Sora Anstatt von deinem neuen Pc zu labbern, mach lieber mal Pics und zeig mal. :O


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Jo - Unbekanntes Gerät ist auch weg..war irgendwie der TV-Tuner-Treiber oder so..

Jetzt noch PCI Device und Ethernet - wobei Ethernet nicht ganz so schlimm ist..geht ja über WLAN rein..

Ich frag mich nur was diese PCI-Dinges ist..

---

Naja..er lädt grad Updates..Internet funzt hier aufjeden Fall._


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

SP3 schon drauf ?

wer weiss was das fürn PCI Gerät is , hast die Chipsatz Treiber drauf ?


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Installiert er grad - schauen wie's danach aussieht..

Chipsatztreiber sind drauf , jup._


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

kann halt sein weil du es auf IDE hast

is aber nich dramatisch


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Joa..mal schauen..bis jetzt gehts ja *auf Holz klopf*_


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2011)

Ach stimmt.. soll ja mal Bilder machen. Glaub Ich mach es mal lieber jetzt, sonst vergess Ich es wieder *Müsli-Schüsseln , Sprite Flaschen, Gläser wegräum*


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

> Sprite Flaschen


Bäähh 

lieber Wasser mit Zitrone hast nich zig Gramm Zucker drin


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2011)

*muehe erwürg*

Was denkst du denn, was die hier in Amerika für Trinken haben? Sprite, Cola, Mountain Dew, Dr Pepper , Fanta und die ganze Grütze da.. ich würde liebend gern wieder mein Volvic hier haben mit Apfel oder Orangen Geschmack, als den Scheiss hier.


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

kauf stilles Wasser und mach dir n Schuss frischen Saft dran 

das Leitungswasser is ja glaube eh fürn Arsch da drüben , kann man sogar anzünden in manchen Regionen


----------



## Soramac (17. Januar 2011)

Wir haben hier in der Schule Wasserspender und die waren 1 Woche mit so Tüten umzogen, also das keiner mehr dran geht, weil hier irgendwas mit dem Wasser nicht mehr gestimmt hat. Hätte man es getrunken, wäre man krank geworden. Ist ja klar das man sowas in der Schule erfährt und dann meinte die Lehrerin bitte sagt das eure Eltern das sie nicht zuhause beim Zähneputzen oder so, das Wasser schlucken.

Was mit den Leuten die hier in Urlaub sind und nicht zur Schule gehen? Da merkt man wieder so den Unterschied zu Deutschland.


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2011)

letztens fiese Reportage gesehen über Nestle die sich ja schon die Trinkwasseransprüche sichern in den USA bzw. versuchen

echt übel

zigtausend % Gewinne


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie eine auf Lager hätten, du bekommst davon keine. Das kannst du vergessen. Sie schicken die Karte ein und du bekommst dann das, was zurückkommt. Entweder also repariert, sehr wahrscheinlich aber neu. Aber das du ne Karte aus dem Lager bekommst, während sie deine einschicken, kannst du dir abschminken.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Vergiss das oben, ich glaub falsch gelesen und gehe nun davon aus, dass dir das eh schon klar war. Aber noch ergänzend: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die noch ne ATI4890 haben. Ein Kumpel von mir hat kurz vor Ablauf der 2 Jahre eine 8800 GTS eingeschickt. Die kam auch zurück. Irgendwo ziehen die schon eine her. Und wenn nicht, dann hast du Glück. Denn dann gibt es eine vergleichbare neue Karte.



Ja stimmt ich meinte nicht, dass ich von hardwareversand eine geschickt bekomme sondern nur ob die (der Hersteller oder wer auch immer die ersetzt) noch eine 4870 Vapor X haben. Müsste ich mich eigentlich auch mit einer normalen 4870 begnügen? Die wäre ja schlechter!? Naja mal sehen vielleicht bekommt ich dann ja auch eine 4890 oder ne 5770 das wäre natürlich schön! Aber ist alles nur Spekulation, da hilft nur abwarten! 

Ganz schön ist die generelle Abwicklung der Rücksendung! Einfach auf der homepage mit 2 klicks einen Packetaufkleber ausdrucken Karte einpacken, aufkleben und ab zur Post einfach nur abgeben...


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Januar 2011)

Wer hätte das gedacht, WoW läuft sogar flüssig mit meinem onboard Grafikchip! Hab in Instanzen 20 fps ist also nicht ganz flüssig aber damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet! Hab alles aufs minimalste runter gedreht aber eine Auflösung von 1650er Auflösung....


----------



## Ol@f (19. Januar 2011)

Hm, heute hat hardwareversand mein Päckchen mitm kaputten RAM erhalten, mal sehen wie lange das dauert, bis ich den wieder in der Hand halte.


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2011)

hätt ich vroher neuen bestellt  war doch noch in den 2 Wochen


----------



## Ol@f (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, hatte ich auch überlegt. Aber wenn es laut Angabe nur 1 Woche (von mir aus auch 2) dauert, dann wärs net allzu tragisch...


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2011)

Grüßt euch

Hätte mal eine Frage, habe heute mit meinen Vater das Lan Kabel in die Decke hochgelegt, über den Dachboden gezogen und dann aus die Wand rausgebohrt nach draußen , Kabel nach unten gelegt, unten wieder ins Haus reingebohrt und ans Modem ran. Natürlich sieht das nicht wirklich schön aus, wenn man da so ein kleines Loch in der Wand hat und haben uns deswegen nach so einer Art Lan Dose umgeschaut. In der Schule gibt's solche und auf amazon.com auch, aber mit HDMI und Fernsehkabel noch, dennoch wie funktioniert das mit dem Lan Kabel jetzt?

Vorne wird das Lan Kabel reingesteckt das ist klar, aber wie wird denn von hinten eins verbunden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Januar 2011)

_Warscheinlich kommt von hinten auch eins rein? Das verlegt halt - hast mal bei den Amazon-Rezensionen geschaut ob da was steht?

Btw - Cam da? Bilder! Auch von deinem Zimmer :-)_


----------



## Soramac (22. Januar 2011)

Hmmm, glaub Ich frag da mal im einem Fachhandel nach.

Cam ist da und die ist wirklich Klasse, schön klein und handlich und macht klasse Bilder, glaub zwar noch nicht das Ich die richtige Einstellung hab, aber hier sind mal 2 Testbilder von meiner Katze 

Glaub ist jetzt viel Qualität dabei verloren gegangen von der Camera auf das iPad, vom iPad auf mobile me Account und dann auf den Desktop gespeischert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte bei diesem Bild beachtet, das es sich hierbei um eine Nikon D3000 handelt! (meine Alte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (23. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weis, kannst du Kabel die auch z.B. für den Telefon Anschluss sind, hinten in den Lan Port legen.


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2011)

_Das lezte Bild gefällt mir gut - auch wenn es bearbeitet ist :-)

Die anderen zwei sind halt zu Nah dran 

Sonst -> Schick -> Viel Spaß damit! :-)_


----------



## Kartonics (23. Januar 2011)

Wisst ihr wie ich auf buffed bilder einbinden kann?


----------



## Ogil (23. Januar 2011)

Hehe - ja das dritte Bild ist wirklich cool.

PS@Kartonics: Wenn Du einen Beitrag schreibst gibt es da einen Knopf "Bild einfuegen", wo Du einen Link zu einem Bild angeben musst. Das heisst, dass Du das Bild erst irgendwo anders hochladen musst.


----------



## Kartonics (23. Januar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hehe - ja das dritte Bild ist wirklich cool.
> 
> PS@Kartonics: Wenn Du einen Beitrag schreibst gibt es da einen Knopf "Bild einfuegen", wo Du einen Link zu einem Bild angeben musst. Das heisst, dass Du das Bild erst irgendwo anders hochladen musst.



ah danke.



kann mir wer sagen ob man damit gut wow spielen kann und neue spiele wie black ops?


*Hardware-Konfiguration:*


*Prozessor: *INTEL Core i5 650 2 x 3.2 GHz Dual Core Prozessor
*Kühler: *Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro Rev. 2
*Speicher:* 4096 MB DDR3 1333MHz
*Festplatte*: 1000 GB 3,5" S-ATA II WD10EARS 5400RPM-7200RPM (IntelliPower) 64 MB Cache
*Grafikkarte:* 1024 MB ATI Radeon 5570 HDMI, DVI und VGA
*Mainboard:* ASUS P7H55M LX Sockel 1156
*Soundkarte: *7.1 Onboard Soundkarte
*Laufwerk:* 22 x LG GH22NS50 DVD-Brenner
*Netzteil: *be quiet! System Power (S6) 350W
*Netzwerk:* 1gb Lan
*USB: *4 x Rückseite, 4 x Frontseite
*Gehäuse:* Cooltek K3 Evolution NBB Limited Orange Edition, voll Metall, Netzteil unten
*externer Card-Reader:* Card-Reader 30 in 1
*Garantie:* 24 Monate Collect and Return
*Betriebssystem:* Hier finden Sie das passende Betriebssystem
kostet 519,00 Euro


----------



## Kyragan (23. Januar 2011)

Ne HD5570 ist allenfalls ne Multimediakarte, aber keine Grafikkarte zum Zocken. Nen Dual Core würde ich wohl nicht mehr unbedingt verbauen. Nimm doch einen ausm Sticky und stell den etwas um. Statt nem Dual Core nen Phenom II X4 rein. Dann bist du auch bei 500 und hast nen deutlich besseren Rechner zum zocken.


----------



## Ol@f (24. Januar 2011)

So nach ner knappen Woche (wie angegeben) mein RAM bekommen und alles funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## muehe (24. Januar 2011)

na dann viel Spass mit der Maschine


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Januar 2011)

So neue graka ist da und die ist wirklich flüster leise !

Nur irgendwie ist der Gehäuselüfter ziemlich laut und stört jetzt doch etwas! Kennt jemand einen guten günstigen 120mm Lüfter? Gibts da gute / schlechte Marken? Gibt ja 100 verschiedene!


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2011)

_Die GTX560 schaut ja echt gut aus - auch der Preis passt - was sagt ihr?_


----------



## muehe (25. Januar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> So neue graka ist da und die ist wirklich flüster leise !
> 
> Nur irgendwie ist der Gehäuselüfter ziemlich laut und stört jetzt doch etwas! Kennt jemand einen guten günstigen 120mm Lüfter? Gibts da gute / schlechte Marken? Gibt ja 100 verschiedene!



wieviel rpm hat denn der jetzige ? gut und günstig sind z.b. die Scythe Slipstream 800rpm , Enermax T.B. Silence 900rpm



painschkes schrieb:


> _Die GTX560 schaut ja echt gut aus - auch der Preis passt - was sagt ihr?_



hmm gross noch keine Bilder gesehen mal abwarten


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Januar 2011)

Wie so wusste ich, das es kommt....

"Das Killerspiel ist brutale- Realität geworden"
Klicken

Mich erstaunt aber das als erstes auf einer CH Seite zu lesen.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2011)

Warum wundert dich das? In der Schweiz sind doch grad erzkonservative an der Tröte...


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2011)

Wo nicht


----------



## NexxLoL (25. Januar 2011)

Sieht echt ganz gut aus für den Preis. Hätte eher mit ca. 250€ gerechnet. Bin aber froh, dass sie doch über 200€ liegt, sonst hätte ich mich vermutlich darüber geärgert, dass ich mir letzten Monat eine GTX 460 gekauft hab


----------



## muehe (25. Januar 2011)

Preis/Leistung is aber nich so pralle


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2011)

_Was ist denn daran nicht so pralle? Die kostet etwas mehr als 200€ und hat mehr Leistung als eine GTX470 die (als gute Version) 250€+ kostet..?_


----------



## muehe (25. Januar 2011)

naja is aber auch auf die momentanen Preise und mit Standardtakt bezogen 


sieht aber heut schonwieder ganz anders aus http://gh.de/a610533.html

als ich gegcukt hatten liegen sie im Schnitt um die 230-250


----------



## muehe (27. Januar 2011)

Nett 




hey mein Bild weg is das so beabsichtigt ?  wenn ja bitte sagen , sollte es gegen Regeln verstossen


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2011)

Grad mal geschaut, wie ich den Rechner von meinen Eltern flott krieg. Hab ja noch mein altes 775-Board, RAM und Netzteil da. Board hat onboard-Grafik und zur Not hab ich immer noch die 8800GT. Werd demnächst ne kleine CPU und ne SpinPoint F3 bestellen. Hab mich derzeitig für nen Celeron E3300 entschieden. Immerhin ne Dual Core Wolfdale CPU. Läuft ja eh nur Office und nen Browser drauf.


----------



## muehe (27. Januar 2011)

könnte dir n Pentium-Dualcore E5300 schicken für 30Euro inklusive , war 2Monate als Übergang im Einsatz lief ohne Probleme 266 x 13 statt 200 x 13 ohne Spannungserhöhung etc. OVP , Boexd Kühler alles vorhanden und nicht benutzt

sonst geht er im Luxx aufn Marktplatz , gehen immernoch gut für HTPC etc.

ich weiss kein Marktplatz aber wenn Interesse PN


----------



## Kyragan (27. Januar 2011)

Danke fürs Angebot, aber habens lieber alles auf einmal dann da. Nachher beim Midnight-Shopping zuschlagen.


----------



## muehe (28. Januar 2011)

np MD nach DD wär sicher Samstag da aber will dir ja nix aufschwatzen


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Januar 2011)

Situation in Ägypten is grade ziemlich krass.

Klick.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema Ägypten empfehle ich keine deutschen Medien zu nutzen: Zeiht euch BBC, CNN oder am besten AlJazeera rein. Ich schau letzteren auf Englisch. Die geben ein ungeschöntes Bild weiter. Wenn ich n-tv sehe muss ich kotzen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2011)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Taugt das Lan Kabel was? Oo [/font]http://www.microspot.ch/microspot/__HYBRIS__/product/Microspot.ch/0000328325/detail.jsf kann ich mir nicht vorstellen umgerechnet 7€ für 15meter? ^^


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2011)

eigentlich ok Cat5e 

wie steif das nu ist weiss man nicht , normal kann man sagen 1m=1Euro geht aber auch günstiger

musste letztens auch mal eins für Router zum TV holen im Laden um die Ecke die hatten eigentlich nurnoch Cat6


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2011)

Bei mir geht es ums Gleiche, einfach für die PS3... Cat5e Läst doch 1GB Durch? ^^ wenn ich mich nicht rech täusche? ^^


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2011)

ja geht auch dann werden alle 8 Adern genutzt , Schirmung ist aber nicht so gut ich würd schon Cat6 nehmen kost normalerweise kaum mehr


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2011)

Cat6 hat es bei dem Shop net, und da ich noch andere kabel da bestelle.....

Und ich meine wenn es nach einer Woche den Geist aufgibt weine ich den 7&#8364; nicht hinterher.

Aber Danke...


----------



## muehe (29. Januar 2011)

passt scho


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Wie kann ich es umstellen,dass sich mein Pc bei abwesenheit herunterfährt?^^


----------



## Nebola (30. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute hab nen Problem mit dem Pc meinter Eltern bzw dem Internet. Haben vor kurzem 32000er DSL von Unitymedia bekommen. Soweit so gut, ich habe volle Bandbreite.

Haben bis gestern Abend erst aus Zeitgründen es geschafft im Keller die Sachen zu wechseln. Sprich vom Telekom Speedport zur Unitymedia Fritzbox. 
Ich hatte vorher schon meinen Port umgesteckt.

Ok seitdem ist es so, dass bei meinen Eltern am Pc Entweder alles arschlahm lädt, man dann doch wieder 32k Leitung hat, oder es garkein Internet gibt.

Heute Mittag mit "Wieistmeineip" Speedtest gemacht. 1000 Kb/s kommen an. Denk ich erstmal wtf. 10 Minuten später nochmal gemacht 33000 kb/s kommen an, ok dann ist ja alles gut.
Bis vorhin ca. Jetzt ist garkein Internet mehr vorhanden. 

Wir haben im Moment keinen Laptop zur Verfügung um zu testen ob mit dem Internet da ist an der Leitung meiner Eltern. Ich trage mein pc wenn Zeit da ist mal in das Zimmer wo deren pc ist und teste es dann.

Wenn ich dann auch kein Internet empfange, liegt es dann am Kabel ? bzw wenn ich Internet bekomme, liegt es an dem billig OEM Medion irgendwas Board meiner Eltern, wo der LAN Port hin ist ?
Zuerst kam bei der Windows Fehleranalyse "Standardgateway geschlossen", das Problem wurde von Windows selber gelöst, danach war Internet wieder da.
Nun kommt die Meldung ein Ethernet Kabel/Stecker ist nicht richtig Verbunden bzw eingesteckt. Das schließe ich in dem Sinne aus, da es ja von zeit zu Zeit Internet gibt. Also LAN Port hinüber ?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Januar 2011)

Lass einfach mal einen Dauerping vom PC auf den Router (Standardgateway vomn PC) laufen, ist der ok und gibt es da keine Unterbrechnungen, dann ist das Problem hinter dem Router und du müsstes dich an den Provider wenden.

Kommt es bei dem Ping schon zu Ausfällen dann ist evtl. der Port am Rechner, der Port am Router oder das Kabel defekt. In dem Fall einfach mal das Kabel tauschen um das ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Nebola (30. Januar 2011)

Naja einfach mal kabel tauschen ist nicht. Das ist nen 2 Familien Haus mit verlegtem Kabel vom Keller durch Haus bis in das Pc Zimmer ^^, kann nur das wechseln, was von der Dose zur Wand geht.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es den erstmal mit dem Ping um zu sehen ob das überhaupt nötigt ist? :-)

Ansonsten wird es kompliziert, da wird dir nicht anderes übrig bleiben jeweils das Kabel zu tauschen bzw. dann das Kabel in der Wand zu testen ob dort ein Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## Nebola (30. Januar 2011)

Joar mache ich die Woche, jetzt keine Zeit und Lust mehr und morgen früh Schule ^^


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2011)

So mittlerweile ist am Pc meiner Eltern seit heute auch kein Bild mehr vorhanden. Monitor funktioniert. Kabel stecken alle, etc pp.

Erst Lan, nun Bild. Ich denke mal das Board hat nen schlag weg. oder ?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Klingt verdächtig danach. Ist denn wenigstens ne halbwegs passable CPU drin, so dass man nur das Board tauschen muss? Hab letztens auch aus meinen alten Einzelteilen, nem (neu gekauften) Celeron E3300 und ner 500GB Spinpoint F3 nen quasi neuen Office-Rechner für meine Eltern gebastelt. CPU-Leistung reicht völlig aus, genau wie die GMA950 auf dem Board. Was ists denn für ne Medion-Klitsche?

btw Suche grad nach neuen Kopfhörern. Ob geschlossen oder offen ist mir relativ egal. Hauptsache ohrumschließend, in meinem Budget (~130 €, über 20 € mehr streite ich mich nicht, wenns wirklich nen besserer Höhrer ist) und für mein Anwendungsgebiet geeignet (60 % Musik, 20 % Filme, 20 % Gaming). Musik wäre hauptsächlich Alternative Rock, ab und an Punk und wenig Metal. Zwischendrin gern auch mal Reggae oder Minimal. Filme sind hauptsächlich Serien (Top Gear!), Games derzeitig eigentlich nur mal kleine Ründchen BFBC2.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Ist euer youtube Abonnement System auch so verbugt seitdem es neu "designt" ist?


----------



## muehe (31. Januar 2011)

Oh Noes ! http://www.focus.de/panorama/boulevard/ludolf-brueder-horst-guenter-ist-tot_aid_595515.html


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Frage.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein 5.1 Soundsystem für dem Computer empfehlen? Ich würde bis um die 230 Euro zahlen, aber es stört mich auch nicht, wenn es billiger ist. 

Dazu würde ich mir wahrscheinlich die Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro kaufen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der gemacht?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Edifier S530D. Leider ziemlich teuer geworden, aber imo immer noch das beste System dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## muehe (31. Januar 2011)

is aber auch n 2.1 , 5.1 wäre das S550 kost aber um die 300Euro darunter würde ich aber auch nix kaufen

leider hat das 550 keinen digitalen Eingang, wenn du aber eh ne Soundkarte kaufen willst wäre das nich so schlimm


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

Imo wird Surround überbewertet. Räumlichkeit entsteht nicht durch möglichst viele Lautsprecher. Lieber n S530D und ne anständige Soundkarte, da kommt imo mehr bei rum.

btw... es tauchen immer mehr potentielle Kandidaten auf... AKG K601, K272 HD, Shure Sh840, beyerdynamic DT990 Pro, Sennheiser HD25 1-II, Audio Technica [font=arial, verdana]ATH-M50 ... Dummerweise wirds auch immer teurer, aber anscheinend lohnt sichs wohl. Dummerweise hab ich nicht die Kohle, um einfach mal ne Reihe Kopfhörer zu bestellen und dann Probe zu hören. :/[/font]


----------



## Soramac (31. Januar 2011)

Sponsor suchen :b


----------



## muehe (31. Januar 2011)

gibs keinen Hifi Spezi in DD wo du mal testen kannst ?


5.1 zum Zocken und Musik hören würd ich auch nicht holen nur wenn grösstenteils Filme geguckt werden


----------



## Kyragan (31. Januar 2011)

N paar Musikläden gibts hier schon, aber ob die dann die in Frage stehenden Modelle haben ist die andere Frage... :/


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Klingt verdächtig danach. Ist denn wenigstens ne halbwegs passable CPU drin, so dass man nur das Board tauschen muss? Hab letztens auch aus meinen alten Einzelteilen, nem (neu gekauften) Celeron E3300 und ner 500GB Spinpoint F3 nen quasi neuen Office-Rechner für meine Eltern gebastelt. CPU-Leistung reicht völlig aus, genau wie die GMA950 auf dem Board. Was ists denn für ne Medion-Klitsche?



Also im Pc müsste nen Intel Dualcore E6750 drin sein. ^^

Und wegen Kopfhörern kann ich nur meine Sennheiser HD 595 empfehlen. Ca. 125 Euro und sind überragend


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2011)

_Wie ist denn das jetzt eigentlich mit den Sandybridge-Boards / CPU's - laut Alternate ist bei Sata 3 alles in Ordnung - nur bei SATA 2 gibts Probleme - ich blick irgendwie nicht durch..?_


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2011)

Ich sag dir was los ist: Viel zu viel Panik. Es sind maximal 5 % der Chipsätze betroffen, deren Fehler erst nach mehreren Jahren normaler Nutzung auftreten. Sie sind nur jetzt zu Tage getreten, weil sie lange unter Höchstbelastung getestet worden sind. Ich mach mir um diese Problematik genauso viele Sorgen, wie um die Schweinegrippe...


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2011)

_Alles klar - dann weiss ich jetzt auch bescheid ;-)

Gibt's ne Qulle für die besagten 5%? Falls mal jemand 'nen Link haben will _


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2011)

Intel selbst spricht von einstelligen Zahlen:
http://www.hardwarel...ngt-update.html

Gigabyte spricht von "maximal 5 % der Chipsätze":
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/hardware/mainboards/17659-gigabyte-bezieht-stellung-zu-fehlerhaften-sandy-bridge-chipsaetzen.html


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2011)

_Alles klärchen - danke :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2011)

Meine Kopfhörer kommen voraussichtlich morgen, spätestens Freitag.  Sind AKG K272HD geworden.


----------



## Kartonics (2. Februar 2011)

Hi kann man hiermit gut WoW flüssig spielen?

AMD® Phenom&#8482; II N930 Prozessor 4x 2,0 GHz  Arbeitsspeicher Größe  4096 MB  Technologie  DDR3 SDRAM  Taktung  PC3 8500 (1066 MHz)  max. Erweiterung auf  8192 MB  Verbaut  2 von 2 Modulen Display Displaygröße  39 cm (15,6")  Auflösung  1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA TFT)  Display-Art  glänzendes Display 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LED-Backlight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HDTV  HD ready (720p)  Grafik Besonderheit  DirectX 11  Grafikkarte  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dedizierter Speicher  1024 MB  Festplatte Anzahl  1  Kapazität  500 GB  Laufwerk  DVD Super Multi Brenner (Double Layer)  Schnittstellen VGA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HDMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 USB 2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3x  Card Reader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2in1 (Secure Digital&#8482; (SD) Card, MultiMediaCard&#8482; (MMC))  Kommunikation Bluetooth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ethernet LAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10 MBit/s, 100 MBit/s, 1000 Mbit/s  Wireless Lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/Draft-N  Schon vollständig vernetzt? Hier finden Sie alles für High-Speed-DSL und W-LAN! Sound Mikrofon-in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kopfhörer-out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weitere Merkmale  1 Lautsprecher  Ausstattung Farbe  schwarz  inkl. Akku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 inkl. Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 integr. Webkamera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kensington-Schloss Buchse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nummernblock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Betriebssystem/Software Betriebssystem  Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-Bit) (OEM) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Februar 2011)

Eher mäßig. Nimm endlich eine Konfiguration aus dem Sticky. Nennenswert besser wirds nicht. Du suchst schon so ewig und von Mal zu Mal sind die Dinger beschissener und dieser Laptop ist keine Ausnahme.e


----------



## Kartonics (2. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Eher mäßig. Nimm endlich eine Konfiguration aus dem Sticky. Nennenswert besser wirds nicht. Du suchst schon so ewig und von Mal zu Mal sind die Dinger beschissener und dieser Laptop ist keine Ausnahme.e



Ich brauche ja einen Laptop


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2011)

Kopfhörer angekommen. Bei Stille hab ich ein sehr nerviges Hintergrundrauschen. Erstmal Treiber aktualisieren etc. An den KH kanns kaum liegen... 
Soundkarte ist ne X-Fi Titanium.


----------



## muehe (3. Februar 2011)

hast denn Andere zum testen aber denke auch mal das es nicht an den Kopfhörern liegt 

Soundkarte auch neu ?


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2011)

Ne, die hab ich schon länger. Aber scheint so, dass ich vergessen hab die Creative Treiber noch mal drüberzubügeln, als ich vor kurzem das Sys neu aufgesetzt hab.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2011)

Weiss jeamnd wie Ich in der Schule den Proxy umgehen kann z.B um auf Facebook oder Youtube gehen zu koennen, kann z.B. direkt auch keine proxy Seite aufrufen, weil gleich da steht als Grund: Proxy Website...

als Browser habe ich Internet Explorer und Windows 7. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!


----------



## muehe (3. Februar 2011)

Tunneln bzw.den Proxy nutzen


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, find ich auch.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Sache ordentlich gemacht ist wird das nicht funktionieren


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, glaube ich auch lansgam, hab jetzt 2 Schulstunden da schon rumgetüftelt, ich lass es lieber, bevor irgendwann nen Lehrer zu mir kommt und meint: Komm mal mit (:

Kann ja mit mein iPhone uach auf Facebook von daher keine grosse Sache.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, glaube ich auch lansgam, hab jetzt 2 Schulstunden da schon rumgetüftelt, ich lass es lieber, bevor irgendwann nen Lehrer zu mir kommt und meint: Komm mal mit (:
> 
> Kann ja mit mein iPhone uach auf Facebook von daher keine grosse Sache.



Du wirst doch auch mal ein paar Stunden am Tag ohne Facebook, Youtube und den ganzen anderen Müll auskommen oder?


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2011)

Naja ist egal, habe mit solchen Antworten schon gerechnet.


----------



## Nebola (4. Februar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Du wirst doch auch mal ein paar Stunden am Tag ohne Facebook, Youtube und den ganzen anderen Müll auskommen oder?



Was hat das mit auskommen zu tun ? Unser Informatik Lehrer labert Müll ohne Ende, er erzählt als wenn wir alle dumm wären und ich weis das alles schon. 
Da kann ich doch wenn Internet schon vorhanden/freigeschaltet ist, auch auf irgendwelchen Seiten surfen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja ist egal, habe mit solchen Antworten schon gerechnet.


Wenn du schon Eiphone hast benutzt es doch auch für so was?  willst du nur der coole sein der auf Yotube und Co gehen kann und die anderen net.


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2011)

ja jetzt kommt Leute, war ja nur ne Frage und der Lehrer labert wirklich nur 24/7 Scheissee.. da schlafen dir die Füsse ein. Immerhin hab Ich alle Adobe Programme zum rumspielen drauf


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Februar 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Was hat das mit auskommen zu tun ? Unser Informatik Lehrer labert Müll ohne Ende, er erzählt als wenn wir alle dumm wären und ich weis das alles schon.
> Da kann ich doch wenn Internet schon vorhanden/freigeschaltet ist, auch auf irgendwelchen Seiten surfen.



Ich hab während der Arbeit auch nicht immer was zu tun und fülle dann halt meinen Leerlauf mit sinnvollen Tätigkeiten anstatt auf irgendwelchen Seiten rumzusurfen oder mir ein "tolles" Youtube Video nach dem anderen reinzuziehen, wie wäre es z.B. die Zeit für andere Fächer, in denen du noch nicht so allwissend bist, zu nutzen?

Darüberhinaus konnte ich die Leute die schon alles wissen und deswegen die ganze Zeit auf irgendwelchen Seiten in der Vorlesung am surfen waren schon während dem Studium kennenlernen...blöd nur dass sie dann in den Prüfungen am Ende des Semesters wohl doch nicht alles wussten


----------



## Kartonics (4. Februar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich hab während der Arbeit auch nicht immer was zu tun und fülle dann halt meinen Leerlauf mit sinnvollen Tätigkeiten anstatt auf irgendwelchen Seiten rumzusurfen oder mir ein "tolles" Youtube Video nach dem anderen reinzuziehen, wie wäre es z.B. die Zeit für andere Fächer, in denen du noch nicht so allwissend bist, zu nutzen?
> 
> Darüberhinaus konnte ich die Leute die schon alles wissen und deswegen die ganze Zeit auf irgendwelchen Seiten in der Vorlesung am surfen waren schon während dem Studium kennenlernen...blöd nur dass sie dann in den Prüfungen am Ende des Semesters wohl doch nicht alles wussten



Stimmt das mache ich auch immer in der Schule auf dem Hinweg schnell die Vokabeln
der nächsten drei Latein Lektionen auswendig lernen, in der ersten Pause schnell die 
Formel anwenden, um den Flächeninhalt eines Vierecks auszurechnen. Und auf dem Schulklo noch 
schnell das nächste Kunst Bild vervollständigen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Stimmt das mache ich auch immer in der Schule auf dem Hinweg schnell die Vokabeln
> der nächsten drei Latein Lektionen auswendig lernen, in der ersten Pause schnell die
> Formel anwenden, um den Flächeninhalt eines Vierecks auszurechnen. Und auf dem Schulklo noch
> schnell das nächste Kunst Bild vervollständigen.



Es war weder davon die Rede das in der Pause, auf dem Schulweg oder auf dem Klo zu machen, das ist deine Freizeit, es ging um die Zeit *während der Stunde*. Davon abgesehen ist es einfach dreist sich dann dahinzusetzen und im Internet Müll auf Youtube zu glotzen. 

Wenn es schon langweilig ist und man glaubt alles zu wissen, wäre es wenigstens noch etwas dann wenigstens was sinnvolles zu machen...


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2011)

Naja, YouTube, Facebook oder andere soziale, nützige Websiten als Schrott zu bezeichnen muss nicht sein. Vielleicht wenn man sehr aktiv auf Facebook ist oder ein Blogger und gerne während im Unterricht auf Nachrichten eingehen möchte, wo man z.B. zuhause keine Zeit dafür hat, könnte man diese Zeit sinnvoll nutzen!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, YouTube, Facebook oder andere soziale, nützige Websiten als Schrott zu bezeichnen muss nicht sein. Vielleicht wenn man sehr aktiv auf Facebook ist oder ein Blogger und gerne während im Unterricht auf Nachrichten eingehen möchte, wo man z.B. zuhause keine Zeit dafür hat, könnte man diese Zeit sinnvoll nutzen!



Facebook, Youtube und alle anderen "sozial nützigen" Webseiten sind Schrott...ja,ja ich weiß, 500+ Millionen Fliegen können schließlich nicht irren, aber ein Misthaufen bleibt ein Misthaufen, egal wieviel Fliegen drum herumfliegen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Februar 2011)

Facebook und Nützlich???? 

Made My day Sora!


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2011)

Hab die AKG K272HD nun seit gestern Nachmittag da und hatte heute reichlich Gelegenheit sie in allen Lebenslagen zu testen. Angeschlossen sind sie an eine X-Fi Titanium.  Musik: Man liest oft von einem etwas schwachen Bass. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Bass ausreichend in Sachen Kraft und sehr gut auf die anderen Frequenzen abgestimmt. Da die K272 meine ersten Hifi-Kopfhörer sind, war ich vom Detailreichtum und der Bühne überaus fasziniert. Der Hörer holt auch aus relativ schlechten MP3s noch etwas raus, FLACs oder CDs klingen natürlich ungleich besser. Mir ist wiederholt klar geworden, wie wichtig eine gute Konvertierung der Musik ist, denn die K272HD decken Schwächen in der Aufnahme sofort auf. Das beginnt bei statischen Rauschen in leisen Phasen, setzt sich bei verwaschen klingenden Tönen fort und hört bei schreiend schiefen Höhen nicht auf. Wer also nur 128kBit-mp3s sein Eigen nennt, sollte sich Gedanken über andere Formate machen. Gleichsam verziehen die Kopfhörer auch eine Menge, so dass man nicht fürchten muss dass jede mp3 von fort an Scheiße klingt. 
Gehört habe ich folgende Musikrichtungen/Songs:
*
*
 *Alternative/Rock:**
**Madina Lake - Never Take Us Alive*
Leider keine sehr hochwertige Aufnahme meinerseits, dennoch zeigen die AKG hier, dass Neutralität und Auflösung ihr absolutes Spezialfeld klingt. Stimmen klingen natürlich, die Instrumente sind klar auseinander zu halten. Nichts verschwimmt. Keine Tonlagen springen deutlich heraus. Allenfalls etwas mehr Wärme im Klang, sprich ein klein wenig höhereren Bassanteil könnte man sich wünschen, damit der Song noch etwas mehr mitreißt. Ne Sache, die über nen EQ imo gut zu erreichen ist. Daran solls nicht liegen. *
*
*The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army*
Wow! Wieder sind es die Details und die Auflösung, die das Lied um ein vielfaches besser machen als auf meinen Edifier S330D. Besonders spürt man es beim Bass, der so prägnant für den Song ist. Alles was ich an Kopfhörern, Soundsystemen und Boxen bisher hatte, schaffte es nur diesen E-Bass-typischen Grundton abzubilden. Die K272 lassen einen förmlich mitspielen. Man kann das Anreißen der Saite hören, den Grundton der Note selbst und wie die Saite ausschwingt. Alles klar differenzierbar. Außerdem ist dieses Lied ein guter Test für den Bass. Prädikat: Für meinen Geschmack sehr treffend. Er schwimmt nicht, sondern bleibt präzise, ist nicht zu dominant und tief genug. Auch der Kickbass im Refrain wird gut abgebildet.

*Florence and the Machine - Drumming Song*
Sehr langsamer Song, Frauenstimme, quasi akustisch im ersten Teil. Wunderbares Testgelände und im übrigen einer meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Wer den Song genießt und dementsprechend zuhört kann jede Saite einzeln hören, vom Anreißen bis zum Ausschwingen. Wenn der Song gegen Ende Fahrt aufnimmt harmoniert alles wunderbar, keine zu scharfen Höhen von Becken oder gesungenen s-Lauten, wunderbar knackiger Bass, der nicht übersteuert, detailreiche Gitarren. I'm amazed so far. Wie auch vorher: Kein Gerät vorher in meinem Besitz vermochte es dieses Lied SO darzustellen. 

*Electronic/Minimal:*
*Fritz Kalkbrenner - Wingman*
Wichtig zu nennen ist hier vor allem der Bass, der dem Song einen wunderbaren Rhythmus gibt ohne zu dominant zu sein. Gleichwohl ist er stärker als bei meinem S330D, denen ich immer etwas mehr Bass per Hardwaredrehregler verabreicht hatte. Gibt dem Lied außer dem Gitarrenzupfen einen schönen Groove, den ich vorher so nicht hören konnte. Auch viele weitere Details. beispielsweise das beckenähnliche Zirpen im Hintergrund sind viel besser zu hören. Vor allem aber ist jeder Beat einzeln warnehmbar. Vorher war das Lied vom Gitarrenbeat geprägt, hatte nen netten Hintergrundbass und so weit wars dann auch. Die K272 zeigen mehr auf und lassen mich diese Beats auch hören, die andere Geräte verschluckt oder anderweitig übertönt haben.

*Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand*
Im Grunde, wie bei Wingman. Der prägnante Trommelbeat klingt nach viel mehr als ich es gewohnt war, denn mit den AKGs ist es nicht nur ein stupider Grundton. Besonders beim Anspielen des Tons ist das gut zu hören, ähnlich dem E-Bass bei den White Stripes.

*Hip Hop (yes, I know... gibt auch nur einen Song)*
*K.I.Z. - Spast*
Achtung Niveau!  Da ich keinen anderen HipHop außer K.I.Z. auf dem PC habe müssen die Herren Vulgärrapper herhalten. Der Song zeigt, dass die K272 tatsächlich einen anständigen Tiefbass haben. HipHop Freunde werden aber sicherlich deutlich mehr Bass haben wollen. Mit dem EQ kann man auch hier wieder etwas rausholen. Wer viel Hip HOp hört wird aber wohl einen bassstärkeren Hörer, wie den Shure SH840 haben wollen. Das gleiche würde ich auch Fans schneller elektronischer Musik empfehlen. Für Minimal sind die AKG gut geeignet, aber sobald der Bassanteil steigt geht ihm die Luft aus. Das ist schon bei Spast zu spüren. So richtig bis ganz runter in den Tiefbassbereich kommt er nicht. Dafür bleibt er über die gesamte Frequenzbreite hin sauber und knackig. Der Kickbass ist ok, erzeugt aber keinesfalls ein Gefühl dass der Hörer gerade versucht das Gehirn durch den Gehörgang zu malträtieren. 

*Metal/Symphonic Metal:*
*Apocalyptica - Path Vol. 2*
Klare Streicher, saubere angezupfte Saiten, ausreichend kräftiger Bass, seidenweiche Stimme von Sandra Nasic. Klingt prinzipiell schon mal gut, allerdings vermisse ich etwas die Dynamik. Hier zeigt sich, dass der AKG doch eher ein analytischer Hörer ist. Irgendwie wills mir nicht überspringen. Es ist keinesfalls schlechter Klang, ganz im Gegenteil. Ein wärmer abgestimmter Hörer könnte aber wohl etwas mehr Dynamik in den Song bringen. 

*Apocalyptica - Quutamo*
Sehr kräftiger Auftakt, der den Bass bis in seine Reserven treibt. Wunderbar sauber - vorausgesetzt die Aufnahme ist es auch. Hier schafft es der AKG eher die Dynamik rüberzubringen, auch wenn ich glaube dass es besser geht. Siehe Path Vol. 2. Man merkt, dass der Hörer im Bassbereich an seiner Grenze arbeitet was den Pegel angeht. Eben an diesen Grenzen wird es dann etwas matschig. Ich vermute, dass dies an meiner Aufnahme liegt. Wenn ich noch ne bessere bekomme werd ich das noch mal prüfen. Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich deutliche Verbesserungen wahrnehmen, auch wenn solche Songs nicht das Spezialgebiet der K272 sind.
*
*
*Hard Rock:*
*AC/DC - Hells Bells*
Nie habe ich diesen Gong so sehr genossen, wie mit den AKG! Ich habe glücklicherweise jeden Song von ACDC als FLAC auf meinem PC und bin froh, dass es so ist. Wunderbare Base Drum, wunderbarer E-Bass, zischende Becken ohne zu aufdringlich zu sein. So machen die K272 Spaß! 

*Ska/Reggae:*
*Yellow Umbrella - Rise & Fall*
Schöner Bass, den ich vorher so nicht erleben konnte. Unterstützt den Reggae-Rhythmus wunderbar. Love it!
Auch hier sind wieder Auflösung, Detailreichtum und die Bühne zu erwähnen.

So viel zur Musik, natürlich hab ich auch nochn Ründchen gezockt und Filme geschaut.

*Spiele:*
*Battlefield Bad Company 2 (MP)*
Dass es in dem Game rummst wie Sau ist ja weithin bekannt, aber dass selbst die AKG so krachende Explosionen zaubern kann hatte ich nicht erwarten. Waffen klingen satt, die Geschütze der Panzer eröffnen noch mehr Klangdetails als gewohnt, im Helis ist auf einmal ein regelrechter Basar ausgebrochen, so viel wie dort über Funk gefaselt wird, Mörser fühlen sich nicht nur virtuell gefährlich an und als Krönung: Ich hab noch nie so gute Handgranatensounds gehört! Danke AKG. 

*Filme:*
*Restrepo*
Kein Spielfilm, sondern eine Dokumentation. Wichtig sind hier die Stimmen und die sind erstklassig. Soweit das Mikrofon der Journalisten den Krach in Afghanistan aufzunehmen vermochte, so kommts auch daheim an. Wunderbar authentisch. Ich mag nicht nach Afghanistan, bleib lieber hier. 

*Top Gear (einige Folgen aus mehreren Staffeln)*
Wie, das Top Gear Intro Theme hat Bass? Gut zu wissen! Die Übergänge von Musik zum Sprechen der Moderatoren ist weniger abrupt, sondern schön smooth, die Stimmen sind Klasse. Achja: Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass son dicker V8, V10 oder V12 so gleich viel besser klingt?

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen: Ich bin zufrieden. Letztendlich entscheiden tatsächlich die Hörgewohnheiten, ob man die AKGs mag oder nicht. Da ich keine basslastige Musik höre, kann ich dem K272HD die fehlende Tiefe und Kraft im Tiefbassbereich gern verzeihen. Über das gesamte Spektrum ist eine Betonung der Mitten vorhanden; wohl dadurch bedingt dass man Höhen und Bass zu Gunsten der Neutralität etwas zurückgefahren hat. Mir persönlich ist dies lieber als der Badewannenklang eines DT770. Wer viel elektronische Musik hört sollte aber eher nicht zum K272 greifen, aus vorher genannten Gründen. Schaut euch da lieber nach einem Shure SH840, audio technica ATH-A900 oder einen beyerdynamic DT770 um.

Achja: Voraussetzung für alles ist hochwertiges Ausgangsmaterial UND eine Soundkarte. Natürlich gehts auch ohne, klingt aber nicht halb so gut. Besonders spürt man dies bei nonHD Filmen und Serien. Stimmen bekommen dort schnell ungewohnten Hall aufgrund der schlechten Qualität.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Februar 2011)

Jemand ne Empfehlung für ein gutes 2.1 Soundsystem (50-70 Euro)? Höre vordergründig Symphonic Metal, Death Metal, Alternative. Sollte natürlich auch nen guten Klang bei Stimmen in Filmen / Spielen liefern.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Februar 2011)

Für den Preis darfst du natürlich nicht allzu viel erwarten. Optimum wäre imo das Edifier C2.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Facebook und Nützlich????
> 
> Made My day Sora!



Kommt drauf an wie man es nutzt, was?


@Kyragan zwei Lieder sind auch noch gut zum testen: Muse - Undisclosed Desires und 30 Seconds to Mars - Closer to the edge


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie man es nutzt, was?


Aha, ich war schon auf der Kack angemeldet ohne Echte Daten natürlich, bin ja nicht blöde was? ich wurde anderdauert ich Kack Gruppen eingeladen dauert muss ich scheisse von den Leuten lesen ala "Ich gehe jetzt aufs Klo" dauert wird man mit bescheuert Quiz fragen bombardiert von den anderen und mit bescheuerten Mini Spielen überhäuft? 

Und zum Chaten ist die grüze auch ne zu gebrauchen da ich nicht dauert die HP hoffen haben will. 

Und jetzt die Tausend Doller frage... Was soll bitte an Facebook Nützlich sein????


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich nutze Facebook um mich mit Freunden zu unterhalten. Nach dem Abitur hat sichs dann teilweise doch ganz schön verstreut und selbst mit denen, die noch hier leben hab ich wegen Studium/Ausbildung nicht den Kontakt den ich gern hätte. Da ist Facebook durchaus ne adäquate Möglichkeit, weil es keiner Anwesenheit bedarf und wenn man doch gleichzeitig online ist, hats nen kleinen Chat. Ich hab allerdings auch nur und ausschließlich Leute im FB, die ich persönlich kenne/die meine Freunde sind. Ich hab keine von diesen 500 Pseudointernetfreundschaften. Diese Apps kann man auch blocken. Wenn man das mal getan hat, merken die Leute auch dass man auf den Müll keine Lust hat. Dann ists ruhig und problemlos und kann FB zu dem nutzen, zu was es geplant war: Als soziales Netzwerk.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2011)

_Hat "schon" jemand Rift angetestet? Das Spiel gefällt mir ganz schön gut._


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat "schon" jemand Rift angetestet? Das Spiel gefällt mir ganz schön gut._



Ja, ich bin auch in der Beta.  Ist ganz nice bisher. Aber soviel kann ich noch nicht dazu sagen. Vielleicht komme ich heute zum weiterzocken.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2011)

_Was hast du schon so getestet?

Ich hatte "Deff-Krieger" "Schurke" "Magier mit Elementar" und "Kleriker".

Gefällt mir erstaunlicherweise alles ganz gut - das ganze Spiel bisher sogar._


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von einem Testberichte Thread? Man könnte die Einzelkritiken ja dann im dazugehörigen Startpost verlinken, so dass man eine Sammlung an Testeinschätzungen zu Gerät x hat. Wenn man das ganze in einem unterschiedlichen Startpost macht, könnte das mit der Zeit imo ne schicke Sammlung ergeben. Fragt sich nur, ob auch genug Leute mitmachen und ob alle die gewünschte Objektivität waren. Außerdem sollte man sich evtl. Maßstäbe/Bewertungskriterien o. ä. überlegen. Halte ich eigentlich für ne gute Idee, auch um die vielfachen "suche x"-Threads etwas zu reduzieren. Würde das ganze dann auf Hardware und sonstige technische Geräte beschränken. Also quasi PC-Hardware, Smartphones/Telefone/Tablets, Notebooks, Boxen, Kopfhörer, Headsets, Eingabegeräte, Netzwerkgeräte (Router, Splitter, WLAN-Router und -Karten) sowie Zubehör aller Art.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was hast du schon so getestet?
> 
> Ich hatte "Deff-Krieger" "Schurke" "Magier mit Elementar" und "Kleriker".
> 
> Gefällt mir erstaunlicherweise alles ganz gut - das ganze Spiel bisher sogar._



Hab grad nen Krieger und diese Paragon-Seele, oder wie die heißt. Sag mal, weißt du, wo da mein Ausbilder steht? Ich finde sämtliche Seelen, aber nicht meine.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2011)

_Eigentlich immer in den kleinen Lagerplätzen - manche stehen immer vereinzelt irgendwo abseits - aber eigentlich immer in so einem Lager.

@Krya : Keine schlechte Idee - hört sich gut an._


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

Was ich geil finde, dass es Combos gibt. Das kannte ich zuletzt von Daoc. Gefällt mir.  Nur PvP-mäßig sollen sie noch dazu bauen. Hoffentlich schießen sie sich nicht auch dauerhaft auf diese BG's ein. Ich will Open-PvP.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2011)

_Wäre schön - wobei ich noch kein PVP gemacht habe..muss man da irgendwas machen vorher? :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch noch keines gemacht, aber gelesen, dass der Schwerpunkt zumindest bisher halt in Richtung BG's geht. Schlachtfelder kann man glaub ab 10 betreten.


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Testberichte Thread?



Immer her damit  Ich würde durchaus ein paar Reviews beisteuern


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Immer her damit  Ich würde durchaus ein paar Reviews beisteuern


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Immer her damit  Ich würde durchaus ein paar Reviews beisteuern


me2

Wobei ich die Notebooks & PC-Hardware mal rauslassen würde, da ändert sich der Markt einfach viel zu schnell.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Ich kam eigentlich mit der Idee schonmals , wurde dann aber abgelehnt ...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich kam eigentlich mit der Idee schonmals , wurde dann aber abgelehnt ...



Vorschläge von Amis müssen wir leider kategorisch ablehnen.


----------



## pwnge (5. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Testberichte Thread?


fänd ich sehr geil, v.a. wenn die reviews so schön ausführlich(er) sind wie deines z.b. über die KH


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Ich werde aber kein iPhone 4 Testbericht schreiben, wird sowieso alles nur kritisiert


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich werde aber kein iPhone 4 Testbericht schreiben, wird sowieso alles nur kritisiert



Ich schreibe gerade schonmal was zu meinen Kopfhörern, wenn ich noch Zeit dafür finde übernehm ich das


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Wir können ja schonmal sammeln, was wir an Reviews zusammenkriegen. Ich hätte die AKG K272 HD und würde noch Reviews zur Logitech Illuminated und der Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000 beisteuern. Vielleicht findet sich noch einiges mehr. Wir sind derzeit dabei uns nach nem neuen schnurlosen Telefon umzusehen. Wenn wir das dann haben und ich alles eingerichtet habe, würde ich auch dazu ne Review machen. Läuft derzeit wohl auf eines von Siemens (Gigaset) hinaus.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Vorschläge von Amis müssen wir leider kategorisch ablehnen.



Ach manno  

Könnte paar Testberichte zum MacBook Pro 15,4 mid 2009, iMac 27 i7 und iPad schreiben. Eventuell noch zur Nikon D3100 aber da fehlen mir leider die Fachbegriffe


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> aber da fehlen mir leider die Fachbegriffe


_
Naja..da könnte man sich ja per PM oder was auch immer aushelfen - dann mit angeben wer die Fachbegriffe beigesteuert hat (oder sonstige Hilfen) und wie man denjenigen vllt erreicht..

Damit man auch noch Sachen testen bzw. falls jemand eine bestimte Frage hat - eine Rückmeldung geben kann._


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

MacBook 13.3" hätte ich auch noch da für ne Review. Wenn gewünscht auch noch ne MX518.


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2011)

So, die Review zu meinem beyerdynamic DT770 wäre fertig. 
Zu folgenden Sachen könnte ich noch eine schreiben: beyerdynamic DTX 80 (InEars), Sony BDP-S370 Blurayplayer, Philips 37PFL7605H/12, TechniSat Technistar S1, iPhone 4.

Also erstmal genug Zeug


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Persönlich würde Ich das aber in eine Art, wie sagt man dazu .. nicht Tabelle sondern das es alles in einer ordentlichen Auflistung ist, nicht das einer hier alles bunt und fröhlich auflistet und der andere wie so und der so. Das es wenigstens ordentlich ausschaut.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Jop. Ich werd mich später noch an die anderen Reviews setzen und überleg mir, wie ich den Thread aufziehe. Eventuell nehm ich unseren derzeitigen "Versuch" eines Schnurlostelefons noch mit rein, diese Review wird allerdings nicht besonders nett...
Müsst ja nicht immer Superprodukte reviewen. Wenn ihr irgendwann mal was ausprobiert und zurückgeschickt habt, könnt ihr das ja auch nehmen oder auch Geräte die kaputt gegangen sind (nicht durch eure Fremdeinwirkung...  ). Hauptsache sie sind aktuell noch auf dem Markt, denn mit uralten Geräten, wie meinem Sony Ericsson W760i kann man ja nix anfangen.

Würde evtl. noch den ungefähren Straßenpreis nennen, technische Daten anführen (erstmal unabhängig davon, wie aussagekräftig diese sind). Was wir uns noch überlegen müssten, wäre ob wir ein einheitliches Bewertungssystem (bspw. Sterne, wie bei amazon oder Prozentwerte). Wobei ich persönlich nicht unbedingt ein Fan davon bin, weil man sonst zu sehr versucht die Review in dieses Format zu pressen.


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2011)

Wir können ja einfach zum Schluss nochmal kurz Pro und Contra aufführen und Noten von 1-10 vergeben, damit nicht jeder den kompletten Textwall durchlesen muss wenn er nicht will (die Review zu den DT770 hat schonmal 1200 Wörter  ).


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Pro und Contra find ich gut, dann kann jeder für sich selbst bewerten, wie wichtig ihm Punkt x ist. Von Noten- oder Punktsystemen würde ich eher absehen; aus oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Pro und Contra find ich gut, dann kann jeder für sich selbst bewerten, wie wichtig ihm Punkt x ist. Von Noten- oder Punktsystemen würde ich eher absehen; aus oben genannten Gründen.



Man möchte ja solche Reviews so neutral wie möglich halten, nur weil Ich gerne Apple Produkte kaufe kann Ich dem iMac keine 10 Punkte geben, deswegen reicht es mit den Pro und Contra schon.


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2011)

Statt einer Note/Wertung koennte man ja eine Art "persoenliches Fazit" hinzufuegen. Damit sollte auch klar sein, dass so ein Review eben doch eine persoenliche Meinung ist. 

Nett waere dann auch, wenn z.B. zum gleichen Produkt Reviews verschiedener Leute kommen wuerden.


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2011)

Ich finde Noten eigentlich schon sinnvoll, aber ein persönliches Fazit tut's auch, japp.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]nur weil Ich gerne Apple Produkte kaufe kann Ich dem iMac keine 10 Punkte geben, deswegen reicht es mit den Pro und Contra schon[/font]



Das eine muss ja mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben, einen kritischen Blick kann man ja trotzdem haben. Ich würde dem iPhone 4 auch keine 10 Punkte geben sondern 9


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Statt einer Note/Wertung koennte man ja eine Art "persoenliches Fazit" hinzufuegen. Damit sollte auch klar sein, dass so ein Review eben doch eine persoenliche Meinung ist.
> 
> Nett waere dann auch, wenn z.B. zum gleichen Produkt Reviews verschiedener Leute kommen wuerden.



Besonders letzteres würde ich mir auch wünschen. Die Frage ist dann wie die Leute das annehmen.

@EspCap Was Noten angeht, so befürchte ich immer dass man dabei Punkte überbewertet oder aufgrund kleinerer Schwächen abwertet und das Produkt dann letztendlich schlechter dasteht, als es eigentlich ist. Mir gefällt das Prinzip, dass HWLuxx anwendet eigentlich am besten: Ein Fazit zu allen nennenswerten Punkten und bei besonders überzeugenden Produkten einen Award. Awards kann man unter den Tisch fallen lassen, weil diese genauso wenig Aussagekraft wie Schulnoten über die Intelligenz eines Menschen haben. So überlässt man dem User sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden, denn zu nix anderem sind Reviews da. Ich mag es einfach nicht Meinung vorzufertigen, denn nichts anderes tut man mit Noten- oder Prozentsystemen. So kann jeder selbst bewerten, was ihm wichtig ist und was nicht.

Ich hab im übrigen die K272 Review noch mal überarbeitet. ~1100 Wörter sind rausgekommen. Soweit ist eigentlich alles dahingehend abgedeckt. Ich hab nun die technischen Daten zu forderst, dann Verpackung/Ersteindruck, Verarbeitung, Ergonomie und Klang. Am Schluss dann ein kurzes Fazit sowie pro&contra. 

Vergesst nicht die nötige Testumgebung zu nennen. Bei Kopfhörern eben die Audioquelle etc.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

Gut, Ich fang mal an...

also zum iMac 27, von der Leistung ganz gut, wird aber manchmal sehr laut und heiß, also würde den jetzt nicht umbedingt kaufen, aber wer Apple mag, ist es ein guter Rechner.



Reicht oder?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Display, Stromverbrauch, Verarbeitung?

Alles Punkte die defintiv Betrachtung brauchen. 3 Sätze sind keine Review.


----------



## Soramac (5. Februar 2011)

War nur Spaß


Aber werde mich die Tage dran setzen und wenigstens über 1. Produkt ein Review schreiben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte von G35,G510,Roccat Kone, und Philips 40PFL5605H Review schreiben. Wenn ich dann mal Zeit hätte, was im Moment schlecht aussieht.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Was mir grad einfällt. Bilder wären gut! Müssen ja keine selbst geschossenen sein. Wichtig ist halt ne ansprechende Qualität, mit verpixelrauschtem Mist kann keiner was anfangen. 

btw grad das Review zur Illuminated fertiggestellt. Werd morgen noch eins für die Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000 machen und evtl. noch fürs MacBook 13,3".


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Februar 2011)

Könnte zu meiner Microsoft Sidewinder X4, meiner Iomega Prestige, Sony Ericsson Lautsprechern und noch einigen anderen Dingen was schreiben


----------



## Kyragan (5. Februar 2011)

Immer zu. Lasst uns erstmal sammeln. Ich brauch keinen Review-Thread mit 3 Reviews eröffnen. Je mehr wir haben umso besser.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn Ich die Zeit finde, werde Ich auch dann auch 2 Reviews schreiben. Aber wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Zeit /:


----------



## Nebola (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mal Lust habe, könnte ich was zur G5, Sennheiser HD 595 schreiben.


----------



## Kartonics (6. Februar 2011)

Ich kann auch etwas schreiben zum Macbook mit 15 zoll sind das glaube ich.


----------



## Einsam (7. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2011)

_Hey _


----------



## Einsam (7. Februar 2011)

bin mir beim überlegen ein neues raid zu kaufen ^^
4 mal die http://www.ditech.at/artikel/H3S10SA/Festplatte_SATA_II_Seagate_Barracuda_7200.12_1_TB__32MB_Cache.html währen sicher geil 
aber noch beim überlegen vielleicht werden sie ja noch günstiger.

und dann noch die frage ob ich ein raid 10 oder 0 machen sollte damit...

nimmt ein raid 10 eigentlich die vorteile vom 0er mit ? also lesen von 4 platten?


----------



## Ennia (7. Februar 2011)

Einsam schrieb:


> bin mir beim überlegen ein neues raid zu kaufen ^^
> 4 mal die http://www.ditech.at...32MB_Cache.html währen sicher geil
> aber noch beim überlegen vielleicht werden sie ja noch günstiger.
> 
> ...



Wer's braucht... RAID 0 macht aus deinen 4 Platten eine große (Sicherheit bei einem Ausfall ist nicht vorhanden), um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken. Bei RAID 10 und RAID 0+1 steht dir nur die hälfte der Kapazität zur verfügung, dafür bleiben aber die Daten bei einer defekten Platte erhalten, und es ist ratsam sich eine fünfte Festplatte des gleichen Typs als Reserve mitzubestellen - die Geschwindigkeit ist verglaichbar mit RAID 0. RAID 5 nützt die Gesamtkapazität am effizientesten, ist aber ungeeignet, da auf einem Spielecomputer zu oft auf die Festplatten zugegriffen wird, was Dauerstress für alle Platten bedeuten würde. Mach dich mal schlau oder bestell dir nur 2 Platten und mach ein RAID 0 daraus - alles andere ist sinnlos.


----------



## Einsam (7. Februar 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Mach dich mal schlau oder bestell dir nur 2 Platten und mach ein RAID 0 daraus - alles andere ist sinnlos.



ich könnte ja auch 4 ins Raid 0 hauen ^^ oder 2 Hardware Raid 0 in ein Software Raid 0 verschachteln...  und ob ich jetzt 4 tb oder 2 habe ist egal ... Hauptsache sie sind schnell.

aber zurück zum Raid 10:
Raid 10 sind 2x Raid 0 gespiegelt... das Heist das die lese Geschwindigkeit ja steigen müsste wen er von 4 platten die Daten liest oder verstehe ich da was falsch? oder spiegelt der stumpf die Daten und macht pause beim lesen ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2011)

Wenn es Schnell sein muss kauf dir doch gleich eine SSD?


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer manchmal kannste dir auch deine Kommentare sparen, die will ECHT kein Mensch hören!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2011)

Und deine Kommentare Apple > Rest der Welt braucht auch kein Mensch Trotzendem machst du sie. 

Ich verstehe denn Sinn nicht, 4 Platten ins Raid 0 zuhauen nur um mehr Speed zu bekommen... weil es im im Speed geht, und nicht zwingen um Platz.
Daher wäre doch Intelligenter ne SSD einzbauen als System Platte, Und bei bedarf eben sonst noch x1 Raid 0 zu machen aus 2 Platten.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2011)

Ne SSD wäre tatsächlich klüger. Stichwort Zugriffszeiten. Sequenzielle Schreib- und Leseraten sind im Heimgebrauch relativ unwichtig. Den Unterschied von einer HDD zu einem Raid0 aus 2 Platten spürt man, alles darüber ist Augenwischerei. Eine SSD für OS und wichtige Programme, fertig.


----------



## Ennia (7. Februar 2011)

Einsam schrieb:


> ich könnte ja auch 4 ins Raid 0 hauen ^^ oder 2 Hardware Raid 0 in ein Software Raid 0 verschachteln... und ob ich jetzt 4 tb oder 2 habe ist egal ... Hauptsache sie sind schnell.
> 
> aber zurück zum Raid 10:
> Raid 10 sind 2x Raid 0 gespiegelt... das Heist das die lese Geschwindigkeit ja steigen müsste wen er von 4 platten die Daten liest oder verstehe ich da was falsch? oder spiegelt der stumpf die Daten und macht pause beim lesen ?



Software-RAID ist so ziemlich das Letzte, was du in Erwägung ziehen solltest... vergiss das mal lieber. Du kannst so viele Platten (des selben Typs) in ein RAID 0 packen, wie du willst. Wenn du viele unterschiedliche Platten verbauen willst, dann kannst du auch ein JBOD machen... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

RAID 10 (ausgesprochen: "Eins Null") besteht aus zwei RAID 1 Arrays, die mittels RAID 0 verbunden werden. Im Grunde ist RAID 10 bzw. RAID 0+1 genauso schnell wie RAID 0, jedoch ausfallsicherer (bei halber Speicherkapazität!).

Auf wikipedia ist alles lang und breit erklärt - es lohnt sich wirklich, sich den Artikel mal durchzulesen.

Ach ja. Weil doch jemand SSD in den Raum geworfen hat: SSD ist einfach viel zu teuer, alsdass es in einem PC wirklich Sinn machen würde. Bei Notebooks sehe ich es ein, aber bei Standgeräten würde ich immer noch einen RAID-Verbund von SATA2 HDDs bevorzugen. Selbst Platten mit SAS-Anschlüssen sind günstiger als SSDs, wenn man die Speicherkapazität berücksichtigt.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Februar 2011)

Nicht ausfallsicherer, "redundanter". Denn Redundanz ist das Schlüsselthema des RAIDs. Ist auch nur logisch, denn schon rein mathematisch bedeutet eine höhere Anzahl an Festplatten nunmal eine geringere Ausfallsicherheit. Ein RAID macht nichts anderes als Redundanz ins System zu bringen und so die Folgen eins Ausfalls gering zu halten.


----------



## Ennia (7. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nicht ausfallsicherer, "redundanter". Denn Redundanz ist das Schlüsselthema des RAIDs. Ist auch nur logisch, denn schon rein mathematisch bedeutet eine höhere Anzahl an Festplatten nunmal eine geringere Ausfallsicherheit. Ein RAID macht nichts anderes als Redundanz ins System zu bringen und so die Folgen eins Ausfalls gering zu halten.



Aja, da du schon so ein Erbsenzähler bist, kläre ich dich mal zum Thema Redundanz auf: Redundanz in der Informationstheorie dient als Mittel um aufzuführen, wie oft eine Infomation in einer Quelle vorhanden ist. Eine Information ist dann redundant, wenn sie ohne Verlust weggelassen werden kann. Ergo, die Infomation ist überflüssig und somit schlecht, man spricht von nachlässiger Redundanz. Beabsichtigte Redundanz dient in der Regel zur erhöhung von Datendurchsatzraten.

In der Technik bedeutet Redundanz, dass Geräte oder Teile eines Geräts zusätzlich vorhanden sind und dadurch die *Ausfallsicherheit* erhöhen.

Schlüsselthema von RAID ist also sicherlich nicht die Redundanz, das lässt de facto die Semantik des Wortes einfach nicht zu. (und RAID 0 ist kein RAID im eigentlichen Sinne, falls du als nächstes darauf anspielen möchtest).

Warum sollte eine höhere Anzahl von Platten das Ausfallrisiko maximieren? Ein RAID 5, zum Beispiel, macht erst ab einer Plattenanzahl von 4 wirklich Sinn. Für ein RAID 6 sind sogar 6 Platten von Nöten. 

Ich glaube fast, du solltest das noch einmal überdenken, was du da geschrieben hast...


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2011)

Redundanz ist hier der Weg zur Ausfallsicherheit 

Was Kyra sicher meint ist, dass die gesamte Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Einzelausfalls (einer Platte) steigt (bei 2 Platten mit 1% Ausfallrate ist es halt wahrscheinlicher selbst einen Ausfall zu erleben) - aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Systemausfalls/Datenverlusts sinkt (eben weil die Daten redundant vorhanden sind).


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine höhere Anzahl von Platten das Ausfallrisiko maximieren?



Weil du mehr Platten hast. Je mehr Platten, um so höher das Risiko, dass eine kaputt geht. Da die Daten aber doppelt vorhanden sind, ist es scheißegal. Außer es gehen mehrere Platten kaputt. Dann hat man halt, in Abhängigkeit vom gewählten Raid unter Umständen Pech gehabt. 

Kyra hat also absolut recht. Vielleicht solltest du nochmal über deine Aussage nachdenken.

Edit:

Achja...

In der Technik bedeutet Redundanz, dass Geräte oder Teile eines Geräts zusätzlich vorhanden sind und dadurch die *Ausfallsicherheit* erhöhen.

Für diesen Satz hättest du in der Abschlussprüfung zum Fachinformatiker bei einer Frage bezüglich Raid und wofür es gut sei genau 0 Punkte bekommen.
Das ist "Fail" in Reinkultur. Wenn du schon auf Begrifflichkeiten in der Informatik rumreiten willst, dann muss bei Raid "Datenintegrität" kommen.
Ausfallsicherheit ist absolut falsch.


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und deine Kommentare Apple > Rest der Welt braucht auch kein Mensch Trotzendem machst du sie.




Also das ist schon lange verjaehrt, also mit sowas brauchen wir garnicht mehr kommen und vielleicht solltest auch mal etwas Sarkasmus verstehen, schadet nie!


----------



## Einsam (7. Februar 2011)

mensch Leute... ich hab 2 ssd´s als Raid in meiner Kiste und die kommen raus.... ssd ist ne nette Idee aber einfach schwach-sin für mich und meine arbeit. ich brauche Sicherheit platz und Speed.... also ist für mich ein Raid 10 mit 4x 1tb Blatten sinnvoller als alles andere.
ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob bei einem Raid 10 die Daten bei einem guten Chip von den 4 platten gelesen werden sprich schneller als von 2 oder ob es egal ist welchen Raidcontroller ich drin habe da Raid 10 nur stumpf von 2 platten liest...

mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.
und ssd´s kommen mir keine mehr ins aus... erst wenn ein tb um die 500 euro zu haben ist ja...

mfg
einsam


----------



## Klos1 (7. Februar 2011)

Bei Raid 10 wird von 2 Platten gelesen. Wieso sollte von vier Platten gelesen werden? Du hast auf zwei Platten ja jeweils das gleiche drauf. Von der Lesegeschwindigkeit hast du also in etwa Raid 0.
Von der Schreibgeschwindigkeit hast du es nicht, denn er muss die Daten ja auch spiegeln und das kostet Zeit. Bei Raid 0 rotzt er die Datenblöcke abwechselnd auf 1 und 2. Bei Raid 10 rotzt er halt abwechseln auf 1 und 3 und muss sie aber auch auf 2 und 4 spiegeln. Punkt! Da muss man jetzt keine Wissenschaft daraus machen. Bei Raid 5 mit 4 Platten liest er von drei.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also das ist schon lange verjährt, also mit sowas brauchen wir garnicht mehr kommen und vielleicht solltest auch mal etwas Sarkasmus verstehen, schadet nie!


verjährt gibt es nicht, seine Sünden holen einen immer wieder ein. 
Weiter anfragen gerne PM.


----------



## Einsam (7. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei Raid 10 wird von 2 Platten gelesen. Wieso sollte von vier Platten gelesen werden? Du hast auf zwei Platten ja jeweils das gleiche drauf. Von der Lesegeschwindigkeit hast du also in etwa Raid 0.
> Von der Schreibgeschwindigkeit hast du es nicht, denn er muss die Daten ja auch spiegeln und das kostet Zeit. Bei Raid 0 rotzt er die Datenblöcke abwechselnd auf 1 und 2. Bei Raid 10 rotzt er halt abwechseln auf 1 und 3 und muss sie aber auch auf 2 und 4 spiegeln. Punkt! Da muss man jetzt keine Wissenschaft daraus machen. Bei Raid 5 mit 4 Platten liest er von drei.



genau das wollte ich wissen ^^ danke dir!
hatte dann etwas missverstanden bei der Beschreibung meines [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Raidcontroller.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]also werde ich 2 Raid 0 machen und lange keine platz Probleme mehr bekommen ^^ hab mir die Blatten schon bestellt ^^[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]noch eine frage zum Schluss falls die wehr beantworten kann: (nur Theorie) bei einem Raid 0 mit 4 Blatten wird da die Reaktionszeit spürbar schlechter? ich mein solange kein Stromausfall das Raid crasht sollten es ja stabil laufen? oder bekommt das der [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Raidcontroller so hin das die [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Reaktionszeit kaum steigt.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]die rede ist vom [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Raidcontroller[/font] "AMD SB850 SATA Controller" am "[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Crosshair IV Formula" oder vom [/font]http://www.ditech.at/artikel/C3W604/SATA_II_Raid_Controller_LSI_3ware_9650SE-4LPML_Low_Profile.html?m=details (nur wenn der onboard zu schwach ist, hab ja auch keinen Geld scheisser ^^)

mfg
einsam


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Februar 2011)

Einsam schrieb:


> ich brauche Sicherheit platz und Speed....






Einsam schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]also werde ich 2 Raid 0 machen und lange keine platz Probleme mehr bekommen ^^ [/font]



Ähm...denkst du nicht das sich die beiden Sätze wiedersprechen? Erst von Sicherheit reden, aber dann 2 RAID0 machen wollen...

Edit:


Ennia schrieb:


> Ein RAID 5, zum Beispiel, macht erst ab einer Plattenanzahl von 4 wirklich Sinn. Für ein RAID 6 sind sogar 6 Platten von Nöten.



Ein RAID5 läuft schon mit 3 Platten und auch ein RAID6 geht schon mit 3 Platten...ob das Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage, bei einem RAID5 ja bei einem RAID6 nicht wirklich ist aber technisch möglich.


----------



## Einsam (7. Februar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ähm...denkst du nicht das sich die beiden Sätze wiedersprechen? Erst von Sicherheit reden, aber dann 2 RAID0 machen wollen...



natürlich werde ich zuerst etwas rumspielen aber ich meinte mit den 2 Raid 0 ein Raid 10 sorry bin schon seit 1 Uhr früh munter und nebenher noch immer beim arbeiten... mein Kopf tickt nicht mehr richtig, werde es auch für heute gut sein lassen :-) und noch ein wenig vorm TV schlafen ^^

edit meinte:

aber das mit dem Raid 0 mit 4 Blatten ist gar-nicht mal so blöd (wen sie gleich stabil laufen wie meine jetzigen Raids)
eine Sicherung mache ich jeden tag.
die frage stellt sich ob es sich rentiert bei dem onboard Raid Chip....


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

Für was brauchst du bitte das + an geschwindigkeit eines Raid0 im Vgl. zu einer einzigen guten Platte? Was willst du denn damit anstellen? Ich würde ja für das Maximum an DATENSICHERUNG einen Raid1 mit 2 guten Platten machen und Sachen die ich schnell starten möchte auf ne SSD ziehen.


----------



## Einsam (8. Februar 2011)

ssd´s sind das geld nicht wert.
die Dinger machen mich noch krank ^^
ich brauche für meine arbeit schnelle platten aber auch viel platz (das haben filme so an sich)
außerdem wollte ich eigentlich mehr Sicherheit für meine arbeiten....
aber langsam kommen mir zweifel ob es sich lohnt ein Raid 10 zu erstellen da ich eigentlich täglich eine Sicherung anlege.
aber ist ein Raid 0 mit 4 Blatten noch empfehlenswert ?


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2011)

_Ich glaub ich werd meine Xbox wieder verkaufen..ich saß seit dem Kauf..hm..vllt 5x dran..irgendwie bin ich doch eher der PC-Zocker.

Zufällig jemand ne Idee wo ich die am besten loswerden kann?

Wurde kurz vor Weihnachten gekauft - alles noch vorhanden (Spiele auch)._


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

ebay?


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2011)

_Ja schon..ich verschick nur ungern irgendwelche Sachen - ausserdem gibts dann warscheinlich Probleme mit DragonAge (ab 18) - meine Ebay-Kleinanzeige wurde schon gelöscht..

So'n Laden hier in der Nähe bietet mir für die Konsole (ohne Spiele) 140€ (V - das ist mir aber für eine ~2 Monate alte (kaum genutze) Konsole die neu ~250€ gekostet hat zu wenig._


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. Februar 2011)

Die xBox 360 wirst du nicht los (außer die slim). Ist einfach zu laut. Nutz es doch als Streambaren DVD-Player. Wenn du Filme im Internet kaufs oder deine Filmesammlung digitalisierst, ist die xBox perfekt.


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Dann schreib doch nur die Spiele auf die nicht ab 18 sind und schreib rein das du noch andere Titel hast und man die einfach bei dir erfragen kann 
Und wenn du mit Hermes verschickst sind selbst kleine Pakte mit bis zu 500 € versichert  nicht wie bei der Post


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Die xBox 360 wirst du nicht los (außer die slim). Ist einfach zu laut. Nutz es doch als Streambaren DVD-Player. Wenn du Filme im Internet kaufs oder deine Filmesammlung digitalisierst, ist die xBox perfekt.



_Es ist eine 360 - Slim - 250GB - ich mach mir da keine Sorgen ;-)

Und nein..dafür brauch ich die hier nicht rumstehen haben..trotzdem danke für deinen Vorschlag._


----------



## Ogil (9. Februar 2011)

Naja - der Laden muss damit ja auch noch bissl Gewinn machen wenn er sie weiter verkauft. Ansonsten: Die Spiele im Laden verticken und die Box selbst ueber Ebay?

Ich find es ja ohnehin seltsam, dass man sich was kauft, dann kurz danach wieder verkauft - sieht man hier ja oefters mal. Und dabei ist halt auch mit finanziellem Verlust zu rechnen...


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2011)

_Natürlich - ich dachte auch das ich sie öfter's nutze - irgendwie ist dem aber nicht so - ich sitz derzeit einfach öfter's am Laptop - wenn ich dann noch meinen Rechner wiederbekomme warscheinlich noch mehr..ausserdem werd ich mir Rift zulegen - dann ist's warscheinlich ganz vorbei.

Ich find's ja auch irgendwie schade - aber..irgendwie..packt es mich doch nicht so wie erhofft._


----------



## Meriane (9. Februar 2011)

Bei Ebay kann man mit Glück durch aus gute Gewinne machen.

Hab da gestern eine alte Geforce 8600 GT verkauft für 30 Euro. Ein Typ schrieb mich an und meinte er würde sie abholen und bar zahlen.

Aber kann mir jemand mal sagen warum Spiele ab 18 auf Ebay verboten sind? Ich meine, um sich auf Ebay anzumelden muss man ja 18 sein. Das wird zwar nicht kontrolliert aber trotzdem. Deswegen wurde einfach ein Angebot von mir rausgenommen.

Alkohol ist natürlich überhaupt kein Problem auf Ebay zu verkaufen...das muss man mal verstehen


----------



## Soramac (9. Februar 2011)

Nein Spiele sind verboten, mein Bruder hat es schon versucht viele Spiele aus Österreich in Ebay zu verkaufen . Die nehmen es gleich raus.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hasse die Grippewochen - man wird immer erwischt, egal , ob man es verhindern will oder nicht. Und die Lehrer sind alle immer immun - wie machen die das nur - ich will das auch.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja schon..ich verschick nur ungern irgendwelche Sachen - ausserdem gibts dann warscheinlich Probleme mit DragonAge (ab 18) - meine Ebay-Kleinanzeige wurde schon gelöscht..
> 
> So'n Laden hier in der Nähe bietet mir für die Konsole (ohne Spiele) 140€ (V - das ist mir aber für eine ~2 Monate alte (kaum genutze) Konsole die neu ~250€ gekostet hat zu wenig._



Ich hab für meine alte nicht slim acrade, die ich beim Pokern gewonnen hab noch 170 € bekommen ! Kann verstehen, dass dir das zu wenig ist! Kann auch verstehen, dass du wenig gezockt hast daran, geht mir ähnlich! Komme auch nicht so wirklich vom PC los, liegt aber wohl an den Genres, die ich bevorzuge! 

Ich spiele auf der XBox eigentlich nur Sport / Rennspiele, Tekken, UFC und Assassins Creed! Shooter usw. kann ich mit dem Controller einfach nicht! Und mmos gehen auf der Konsole ebenfalls nicht!


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2011)

_Naja..wie gesagt..ich werd Rift spielen - falls ich mir dann noch was wie BlackOps (also so Spiele für zwischendurch) zulegen sollte - sitzt ich dann eh nurnoch am Rechner und vllt 1x im Monat an der Box - dafür ist sie mir zu schade._


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Februar 2011)

Ja Rift wollte ich mir auch angucken! Hab nen Beta key und es noch nicht einmal geschafft rein zu schauen! Ich hoffe ich schaff es jetzt beim letzten Event! Mir hat das Spiel leider etwas zu wenig PvP!

Achos Dracun geile Signatur! Come on EFFF ZEEE


----------



## Nebola (12. Februar 2011)

I haz Auto 

Klick - und mich - mich auch - und zum Schluss mich


Bilder mit iPhone.


----------



## Xondor (13. Februar 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Grippewochen - man wird immer erwischt, egal , ob man es verhindern will oder nicht. Und die Lehrer sind alle immer immun - wie machen die das nur - ich will das auch.



Öhhm Impfen? Ich hab in meinem Leben noch keine Grippe/grippalen Infekt gehabt.

Oder meinst du einfach eine Erkältung? In dem Fall stimm ich dir zu, das ist nervigst.


----------



## Kyragan (13. Februar 2011)

Noch mal wegen dem Review-Thread: Ich selbst hab jetzt 4 Reviews und werde heute noch eine, evtl. 2 verfassen. Ich möchte alle bitten, die ne Review schreiben wollen, mir bescheid zu sagen und vor allem nicht nur "ich würde, wenn ich Zeit hätte", sondern "Ich machs bis dannunddann". Sonst bringt mir das alles nix. Ich wollte eigentlich gegen Mitte nächste Woche den Thread starten.
Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich einen Thread mit den ganzen Reviews mache und einen zweiten Diskussionsthread. Einfach, um alles übersichtlich zu halten.


PC & Verwandte: Notebooks, Netbooks, Tablets, Nettops, Streaming Geräte (z. B. Apple TV)
PC-Peripherie: Tastaturen, Mäuse, Headsets/Mikrofone, Mauspads, Controller/Joysticks/Lenkräder, Drucker & Druckerkombigeräte 
Multimedia: Lautsprecher, AVRs, Komplettsysteme, BluRay-Player, Kopfhörer aller Art, Kopfhörerverstärker, Fernseher, MP3-Player, Konsolen
Kommunikation: Smartphones, Festnetztelefone, Router

Von einzelner PC-Hardware sehe ich bis jetzt ab. Der Markt verändert sich einfach zu schnell. Eventuell könnten Soundkarten in Kombination mit den oben genannten Multimediageräten ne Rolle spielen. 

Wer ne Review schreibt, achtet bitte vor allem auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Schließlich soll das für andere User sein und es bringt nix, wenn dort unformatiertes Kauderwelsch abseits jeglicher Zeichensetzung steht. Außerdem sollten die Tests schon ne gewisse Länge haben. Ich will nix vorgeben, aber achtet darauf wirklich alles wichtige abzudecken. Eine 50-Wort-Bemerkung ist keine Review. Wie es im Thread selbst dann abläuft, schreib ich dann im Eröffnungspost.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Februar 2011)

weiß jemand ne freeware, um videos aneinanderzuhängen (+ schneiden) ohne oder mit nur minimalem Qualitätsverlust? (Videos sind in AVI oder MPEG)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Februar 2011)

AVI -> Virtualdub

MPEG -> TMPEG


----------



## Dracun (16. Februar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Achos Dracun geile Signatur! Come on EFFF ZEEE


Hehe THX


----------



## Pasqualdi (16. Februar 2011)

- AMD® Phenom&#8482; II X4 830 (2.8GHz, 6MB Cache)
- ATI Radeon&#8482; HD 5450 1GB DDR3
- 6144MB Dual Channel DDR3 [2x2048 + 2x1024] Memory

Reicht das für Call of Duty: Black Ops auf Max bzw. Crysis 2 demnächst?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Februar 2011)

HD5450? Nie. Die Karte ist nicht zum zocken gedacht.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Februar 2011)

Hey Ihr,

ich suche momentan ein alternatives MB für meinen bereits ziemlich angegrauten Aldi-PC von 2005. Darin befindet sich ein MSI MS-7091 Sockel Intel 775 Board mit einem defekten Ram-Slot. Hätte da jemand einen kostengünstigen Vorschlag unter 50 Euro?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> HD5450? Nie. Die Karte ist nicht zum zocken gedacht.


Hehe. Jo Highend spielen wollen aber nichts ausgeben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2011)

Das Ganze System hört sich nach Fertig Pc an, was soll man der warten?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> was soll man der warten?



Crysis 2, DX11, max. Details @100FPS?


----------



## Kaldreth (17. Februar 2011)

Man die Garantieabwicklung ist ja immer eine nervige Geschichte oder?

Hab vor 4 Wochen meine defekte Grafikkarte eingeschickt und ich hab noch nichts (!!!) davon gehört! Ich weiß nur über die Paketverfolgungsnummer, dass das Paket beim Händler angekommen ist. Dieser wird es ja dann an den Hersteller weiterleiten... ich weiß wohl warum ich mir direkt eine neue Karte gekauft habe!


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

ne Battlefield 3, DX11 , Frostbite 2-Engine, Triple-Auflösung in FullHD (falls es das gibt) und @120FPS ;P


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> ne Battlefield 3, DX11 , Frostbite 2-Engine, Triple-Auflösung in FullHD (falls es das gibt) und @120FPS ;P



du hast das steriokopische 3D vergessen


----------



## Soramac (17. Februar 2011)

Ach richtig ;D


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2011)

Da gibts dann aber keine 120 FPS.


----------



## Shadlight (17. Februar 2011)

bekommt man im Media Markt Kopfhörer für ca 50-70€ die was taugen? (Stereo) Meine alten sind eben kaputt geangen >.<


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2011)

Nö. Online schon. 

AKG K 530 beispielsweise. Alternativ auch AKG K 518, wobei ich sagen muss dass ich für den Hausgebrauch die K 530 klar bevorzugen würde. Für den mobilen Einsatz gibts in diesem Preisbereich imo keine besseren Bügelkopfhörer als die K 518. Eventuell die Creative Aurana Live noch. Was gut, besser und am besten ist, muss letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Empfehlen würde ich klar die K 530. Die K 518 hab ich selbst hier und nutze sie sehr gern, aber nur unterwegs.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2011)

Kennt wer gute Kopfhörer für 38-45&#8364;? Sollten für den Fernseher sein, damit will ich Xbox 360 und PS3 Spielen... im Moment benutzt ich mein altes Medusa 5.1 was man natürlich nur als Stereo Kopfhörer benutzen kann.
Leider Nervt es mich das das teil Zusätzlicher Strom Anschluss braucht [USB].


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2011)

Keine WIRKLICH guten. Kannst mal bei Thomann schauen, ob sie einen Superlux HD661 oder HD668 haben. Die sollen für ihren Preis nicht schlecht sein. Aber keine Ahnung, ob die auch in die Schweiz liefern. Ansonsten 10 Euro mehr anlegen und den AKG K 530 nehmen. Eventuell auch ein K 518 DJ. Wobei ich den ehrlich gesagt für zu Hause nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde (ohraufliegend, am PC/der Konsole imo ZU basslastig).bang for the buck ist imo der K 530.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2011)

Danke AKG K 530 Sieht ja mal Schick aus, ich schaue mir den mal genauer an.


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2011)

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/02/18/new-macbook-pros-likely-to-launch-on-thursday/

Need it now!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2011)

Hab mir heute mal ne neue Kamera gekauft. [Panasonics DMC-F3]

Dort kann man 4:3 einstellen und 16:9 was ist den Besser für Fotos? ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2011)

imo sieht 16:9 besser aus.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Februar 2011)

Normales Fotoformat ist 4:3.


----------



## Xerivor (20. Februar 2011)

Servus was für eine Grafikkarte würdet ihr für einen Intel Q8300 @ 2,5Ghz emphelen?


----------



## H2OTest (20. Februar 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Servus was für eine Grafikkarte würdet ihr für einen Intel Q8300 @ 2,5Ghz emphelen?



schreib doch lieber erstmal wieviel dein Budget ergibt


----------



## Xerivor (20. Februar 2011)

Budget ist egal hauptsache die CPU bremst die Grafikkarte nicht aus... denke aber trotzdem das um die ~150 Euro reichen sollten


----------



## Style37 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wenns um die 150 euro  sein sollen guck dir mal ne Hd 6850 oder ne Gtx 460 an.


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2011)

kommt auch drauf an was man damit machen/spielen will und auf welcher Auflösung 

bei CPU-lastigen Spielen wie z.b WoW würde auch ne GTS450 oder ATI HD5750 reichen da dort die CPU limitiert

was ist denn momentan verbaut ?


----------



## Xerivor (20. Februar 2011)

Momentan ist eine Geforce 9600 GT verbaut war glaube ich ein Fertigrechner..... drauf laufen sollte COD: MWF 2 und ggf. Black Ops Bildschirmgröße ist 24" ... ich bin ja der Meinung das es mit dem CPU da eher mau aussieht


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2011)

GTX 460. Eindeutig, damit wird die CPU optimal ausgelastet. 



Hamburg hat einen neuen Bürgermeister!


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob diesr Prozessor - http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27480
auf dieses Board passt - http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30398&agid=667


----------



## Kyragan (22. Februar 2011)

http://www.asus.com/...uf79&templete=2

Ich hab ihn nicht gefunden.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Hm, das doof. Ich brauche ein neues Board für diesen Prozessor, am liebsten DDR3-kompatibel. Hatte schon mal hier gepostet und nachgefragt, gab aber keine Antwort.


----------



## Vearoth (22. Februar 2011)

@ Ahramany: Erstmal zu deiner Frage. Ja er müsste kompatibel sein. Ein Sockel 775 CPU sollte auf ein 775 MB passen. Auch in der erweiterten Produktbeschreibung von Hardwareversand findest du den Pentium aufgelistet. Jedoch verstehe ich dein Anliegen nicht so ganz! 




Warum suchst du für einen 7 Jahre alten Prozessor ein neues MB? Vor allem dann noch ein DDR 3 kompatibles. Solltest du erst ein MB suchen wo du dann später die CPU wechselst, so sollte dir bewusst sein, dass Intel bereits auf 3 neue Sockel umgestellt hat. Du kannst also bei einem 775 Sockel auch nur wieder zu einer veralteten CPU greifen. Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass die Core2 Modelle schlecht waren oder nicht immer noch eine gute Leistung liefern aber warum sollte man nicht gleich über einen kompletten Wechsel der CPU und des MBs nachdenken, vor allem in Betracht der Leistung eines Sandy Bridges. Oder aber du wartest ein wenig und überlegst dir einen Wechsel zu AMD, die mit Bulldozer hoffentlich wieder an Intel rankommen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Geld. Unter 100 liegt mein Budget, sonst würde ich gar nicht darüber nachdenken. Und nein, ich habe nicht vor, das MB danach nochmal aufzuwerten mit einem aktuelleren 775 Prozessor. Mein Gerät soll einfach wieder funktionieren.

Zur Zeit ist in meinem Rechner ein MSI 7091 verbaut, mit einem defekten Ram-Slot. Dieses Problem versuche ich nun kostengünstig zu umgehen.


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Tät ich auch nehmen.


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2011)

Glaub ich dir 

Ich bin gerade noch auf der Suche nach einem Ständer für das gute Stück, weil es flach auf dem Tisch liegend eine etwas ungünstige Höhe für den Betrieb am großen Monitor hat.
Der mStand sieht enorm schick aus, hat aber auch einen ganz beachtlichen Preis. Wenn ich andere/günstigere Vorschläge habt, immer her damit


----------



## Soramac (24. Februar 2011)

Also die neuen MacBook Pro's sind ja richtig genail. Abgesehen von der Leistung, HD Kamera und Thunderbolt wirklich geniales update. Da koennen sich viele das USB 3.0 mal in die Haare schmieren. 

Ebenso Quad Core Prozessor und 7Stunden Batterielaufzeit. Fragt mich nur wie heiss die werden bei vollleistung mit Turboboost.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs,

bin mir momentan am überlegen, mir einen Rechner auf Monatsraten zuzulegen. Allerdings finde ich auser Seiten wie z.b. One.de keine Anbieter, die eine Zusammenstellung aus Einzelkomponenten ermöglichen und dann nicht sofort den vollen Preis möchten. Hat da wer einen Tipp?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Februar 2011)

Ja erst gar nicht auf Monatsraten zu kaufen, da es sich bei Hardware einfach nicht lohnt, Und es dich schlussendlich teuer kommt. 
Also Lieber Sparen Sparen Sparen.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Du kannst (oft ab bestimmten Bestellbeträgen) auch bei den meisten Hardwareshops im Netz auf Raten zahlen. Hardwareversand bietet bspw. ne Finanzierung an, Alternate afaik auch.

Problematisch ist halt, dass du in jedem Fall mehr zahlst. Stichwort Zinsen.


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2011)

muss man sehen teilweise bei kurzer Laufzeit Zins sehr gering evtl. sogar 0,0%

3-6 Monate kann man schon nehmen längere Laufzeiten wie z.b. 12 Monate würde ich beim Rechner auch nich machen

Finanzierung mach ich auch ungern aber Lappy hab ich auch 6 Monate für 0,0% bekommen eher noch plus gemacht da das Geld länger auf dem Tagesgeldkonto war


----------



## Soramac (25. Februar 2011)

Hat einer von euch eigentlich das Smartphone HTC Desire HD und kann davon etwas berichten oder hat es mal bei einem Freund getestet?

Weil, habe das jetzt glaube Ich 2 mal in der Schule schon gesehen und bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es das ist, aber irgendwie siehts genail aus. Weil das Display einfach über das ganze Handy geht, da nimmt man sein iPhone 4 raus und guckt sich das dann so an... und denkt: Was ist dass denn für ein Schrott eigentlich? 

Irgendwie gefällts mir ganz gut, bin mir aber nur net sicher was das Betriebssystem Andriod 2.2 angeht, das Touchscreen wie die Qualität ist und ob es auch so reibungslos funktioniert und die speziellen Funktionen besitzt und wie es mit der Verarbeitung ausschaut und die Schnelligkeit. Kann davon eigentlich jemand berichten?

Denn irgendwie wirds lächerlich. Als Ich mir das iPhone 4 am ersten Tag geholt habe, war es so wie.. boha Mensch. Da haste aber mal was und so nach der Zeit siehste immer mehr Deppen mit dem Ding rumlaufen. Bin nicht so der Typ, der gerne das hat was andere haben, was man nicht hat, aber gerne möchte was sie nicht haben und somit was hat, was andere gerne hätten. Macht der Satz sinn? Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Februar 2011)

Das Desire ist sicherlich mein absolutes Wunschhandy! Ich finde es klasse das Display ist überwältigend und mein Kumpel ist auch absolut zufrieden damit! Und ein riesen Vorteil hat es auch Android!!!


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Denn irgendwie wirds lächerlich. Als Ich mir das iPhone 4 am ersten Tag geholt habe, war es so wie.. boha Mensch. Da haste aber mal was und so nach der Zeit siehste immer mehr Deppen mit dem Ding rumlaufen. Bin nicht so der Typ, der gerne das hat was andere haben, was man nicht hat, aber gerne möchte was sie nicht haben und somit was hat, was andere gerne hätten. Macht der Satz sinn? Ich weiss es nicht.



Wenn ich das lese tuste mir irgendwie ein bißchen leid. 

Nichts für ungut aber wie kann man so auf vermeintliche Statussymbole fixiert sein?
Wenn dein Kumpel nen Mercedes fährt und du nur nen Golf, bist du dann auch total enttäuscht?

Ich meine jedenfalls in meinen ganz jungen Jahren gelernt zu haben, dass man bei sowas über den Dingen stehen sollte.

Das aber nur als Ergänzung und ich möchte dir nicht an den Karren fahren.  War nur etwas verwundert dass so offensichtlich zu lesen.


----------



## Ennia (25. Februar 2011)

Also im direkten Vergleich mit dem iPhone 4 ist das HTC schon ein schickes Teil, auch wenn es aus Kunststoff ist. Das Display ist besser als man es von HTC gewohnt ist, jedoch sind die Farben auf dem iPhone satter und werden auch korrekter angezeigt. Das HTC hat meiner Meinung nach eher einen Gelbstich. Das Touchdisplay des HTCs ist natürlcih nicht so gut wie das von Apple, weil es etwas mehr Fingerdruck verlangt - es ist also nicht so "leichtfüßig" wie das des iPhones. Auch das Display-Feedback fehlt mir beim Desire etwas. Wenn man auf dem iPhone rauszoomt bis zum Anschlag, dann zeigt einem iOS mit einer Animation (das typische raus und zurückzoomen), dass man am Anschlag ist. Naja, das sind Kleinigkeiten.

Extrem störend ist, dass das Displayformat von horizontal nach vertikal nur sehr selten auf Anhieb umschwenkt, sobald man das Teil zur Seite kippt. Auch der rießige Kamara-Knubble auf der Rückseite ist eine totale Fehlkonstruktion. Von den Bildern der Kamera will garnicht erst schreiben... kein Vergleich zur iPhone-Kamera. Das Gehäuse des HTC ist, wie schon erwähnt, aus Kunststoff und zerkratzt auch richtig schnell und sieht nach einiger Zeit einfach nicht mehr schön aus.

Ihr habt sicher schon bemerkt, das ich nicht der Besitzer des HTCs bin. Selbst der Desire-Besitzer hat nach dem Vergleich gesagt, dass das iPhone (Hardware und Software) qualitativ eindeutig hochwertiger ist. Man darf die HTC Produktpalette eigentlich nicht mit dem iPhone vergleichen, weil HTC einfach in einer anderen Liga spielt.


----------



## Soramac (25. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese tuste mir irgendwie ein bißchen leid.
> 
> Nichts für ungut aber wie kann man so auf vermeintliche Statussymbole fixiert sein?
> Wenn dein Kumpel nen Mercedes fährt und du nur nen Golf, bist du dann auch total enttäuscht?
> ...



Ich schreibe eigentlich immer so öffentlich, also immer so genau das was Ich gerade im Kopf denke und sicherlich stehe Ich über manche Dinge hinweg. Aber ich weiss nicht, wede mir das Handy glaub einfach mal bei Bestbuy , falls sie es haben oder in einem anderen Elektrogeschäft anschauen und mir selbst davon ein Bild machen.

Weil solangsam ist das nicht mehr so einfach hier in Amerika mit dem Geld. Viele denken immer.. man wandert schön ins heisse Urlaubsland aus und am Flughafen stehen zwei Leute mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht und drücken dir zwei Koffer in die Hand mit jeweils 500.000 Dollar in jeden und sagen: Mach was draus. Ist wirklich gerade eine schwierige Lage und das iPhone 4 gilt auch nicht zu den billigsten Handys auf'm Markt, von daher wollte ich mal etwas nach Alternativen umschauen.

@Ennia Danke schonmal für den Bericht! (:


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

*Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4650 Grafikkarte (AGP, 1GB GDDR2 Speicher, 2x DVI, 1 GPU) Full Retail*
Denkst ihr, dass man mit dieser Grafikkarte spielen kann? Habe im Moment eine radeon 9600 drin.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2011)

Die Grafikkarte ist 3 Jahre alt. Wenn du nur nen AGP Slot hast dann leg dir nen neuen Rechner zu und kauf dir keinen überteuerten billigschrott.


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

Blut bei Kartonics bin ich mir mittlerweile echt nimmer sicher, welche seine Fragen ernst gemeint sind oder welche einfach nur trollversuch sind 



Kartonics schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche ein neues Spiel allerdings hätte ich da ein paar Vorgaben:
> 1. es sollte ein fantasy spiel sein oder ein detektiv spiel
> 2.es darf nur freigegeben für max. 6 jährige sein
> ...





Kartonics schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> mich würde interessieren (kenne mich nicht so mit technik aus) wieviel ein Rechner kostet, der WoW und die meisten der neuen Spiele auf mittlerer Einstellung spielen kann...
> mfg





Kartonics schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mich entschieden, dass ich mir ein Notebook kaufen will, nur ich weiß
> nicht welches...
> Und ich hätte da einige Vorgaben:
> ...



schon komisch teilweise


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Ja aber ich möchte wissen ob ich damit spielen kann, weil ich einen agp rechner habe.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2011)

Never. Naja, Tetris vielleicht.


----------



## Pasqualdi (25. Februar 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Setup?

Grafikkarte: MSI N460GTX Hawk
OS: Windwos 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M700
Gehäuse: Aerocool Vx-e Pro
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS624
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H
Festplatte: Samsung HD322HJ 320 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Ich bin ein Neuling in Sache Eigenbau also für Vorschläge immer offen


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2011)

700 W muss nicht sein, 500 reichen völlig aus. Case ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich mag keines der Cases, das er Aerocool herstellt. Ansonsten würde ich ne andere Festplatte nehmen. Nimm ne 500G Samsung Spinpoint F3. Die 320 GB Version ist ne ältere F1. Die sind net schlecht, aber die Nachfolger sind ja schon lang aufm Markt.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nimm ne 500G Samsung Spinpoint F3. Die 320 GB Version ist ne ältere F1. Die sind net schlecht, aber die Nachfolger sind ja schon lang aufm Markt.



dann kann man auch gleich nen Zehner drauflegen und hat 1TB Speicherplatz bei der Spinpoint F3. Dann ärgert man sich nicht wenn der Platz auf einmal doch nicht reichen sollte bei einer 500er.


----------



## Pasqualdi (25. Februar 2011)

Der Rest passt also?


----------



## muehe (25. Februar 2011)

nen X4 955BE (C3) nehmen und noch nen Kühler dazu

Board geht auch n günstigeres z.b. 870er

dann kriegst auch ne GTX560 rein


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Never. Naja, Tetris vielleicht.



sollte ich dann lieber eine 6600 GT kaufen?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2011)

Die erst recht nicht. Du kriegst für AGP keine brauchbare Grafikkarte, vergiss es einfach.


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die erst recht nicht. Du kriegst für AGP keine brauchbare Grafikkarte, vergiss es einfach.



Ja ich weiß aber die 6600 GT hatte ich bis sie gestern durchbrannte, WoW ging so auf mittleren Einstellungen
und ich war zufrieden.
Ich habe einen Pc zum Geburtstag bekommen und der hat leider AGP was soll ich da machen?


----------



## Orias_ (25. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ja aber ich möchte wissen ob ich damit spielen kann, weil ich einen agp rechner habe.



Komisch. Hier schreibst du :

Geschrieben 06 February 2011 - 13:02 

Ich habe eine nvidia geforce gtx 460 und einen amd phenom II x4 955 Prozessor.


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Komisch. Hier schreibst du :
> 
> Geschrieben 06 February 2011 - 13:02
> 
> Ich habe eine nvidia geforce gtx 460 und einen amd phenom II x4 955 Prozessor.



Jaha das ist auch mein Pc bei meinen Großeltern...


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Jaha das ist auch mein Pc bei meinen Großeltern...



Die beste AGP Karte die du kaufen kannst is ne HD4670. Wobei ich in so einen Rechner keinen müden Cent investieren würde und nen neuen herschaffen würde.


----------



## Kartonics (25. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Die beste AGP Karte die du kaufen kannst is ne HD4670. Wobei ich in so einen Rechner keinen müden Cent investieren würde und nen neuen herschaffen würde.



Und was ist damit dann alles möglich?


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Und was ist damit dann alles möglich?



bestimmt keine Wunder. Vl 6600GT +10%.


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2011)

lol, schon witzig. 

"
[font=Verdana, Helvetica]Achtung: Lars Maxseiner,

Mein Name ist Dr. George Blavo, neu geschrieben nach S&#1100;dafrika aus dem Internationalen W&#1076;hrungsfonds Gro&#1071;britannien wegen der

betr&#1100;gerische Aktivit&#1076;ten von einigen der Beamten bei der Zentralbank von Afrika und unsere Gro&#1071;britannien B&#1100;ro habe ich angewiesen,

beobachten die Zahlung von ausl&#1076;ndischen Beg&#1100;nstigten des Vertrages Fonds und erbrechtliche Anspr&#1100;che.

Ich beobachtete eine schwimmende Zahlung in Ihrem Namen hier, wo ich als Betreuer der Arbeit, aber die Zahlung wurde ernannt:

Name der Bank: UBS SA
Bank Adresse: Case Postale 2600.1211
Genf 2 SCHWEIZ
Kontoinhaber: REMY BOUZARD Bank
Konto Nr. USD: 777180.60G
Clearing: 0240, SWIF
T-BIC: UBSWCHZH80A
Iban: CH26 0024 0240 7771 8060 G

Ich beschloss, Sie zu kontaktieren, da bemerkte ich, dass es eine Vollmacht in Ihrer Datei Erm&#1076;chtigung der &#1068;bertragung von diesen Fonds zu

eine Schweiz Bankkonto, sondern die Signaturen in der Vollmacht unterscheidet sich von der Signatur in Ihrer Datei, die eine

illegalen Versuch, den Fonds auf ein Konto in der Schweiz zu lenken.

Bitte best&#1076;tigen Sie, wenn Sie die &#1068;bertragung von diesen Fonds in die Schweiz Bankverbindung zugelassen haben, wie wir Erm&#1076;chtigung zur &#1068;bertragung haben

Fonds f&#1100;r alle Empf&#1076;nger von Fonds Abzinsung aller Geb&#1100;hren von den Quellen angebracht. Wenn Sie die Berechtigung haben Ihre Fonds zu &#1100;bertragen

der oben angegebenen Bankkonto, kontaktieren Sie mich bitte dringend.

Sobald ich Ihre E-Mail in Bezug auf die oben genannten Informationen werden wir fortfahren in der &#1068;bertragung Ihrer Fonds auf das Bankkonto

gegeben. Senden Sie Ihre Antwort auf imfdepartment1@secretarias.com

Mit freundlichen Gr&#1100;&#1071;en Gl&#1076;ubigen.
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Helvetica]"[/font]


----------



## Pasqualdi (26. Februar 2011)

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_mac/family/imac der iMac für 1.199.00&#8364; sollte doch für Cataclysm auf Hoch locker reichen oder?


----------



## painschkes (26. Februar 2011)

_Jain - die Grafikkarte könnte ein paar Probleme machen - mit der 5670 wärst du besser dran (sofern es "unbedingt" ein iMac sein soll)._


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Pasqualdi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von diesem Setup?
> 
> Grafikkarte: MSI N460GTX Hawk
> OS: Windwos 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
> ...



Ist ganz gut, aber warum nicht beim Netzteil und Mainboard sparen und dafür eine GTX560 einbauen? Davon hast du mehr. Ein Gigabyte GA-870UD3 reicht doch auch. Genauso wie ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Oder willst du die Nachbarschaft auch noch mitversorgen?


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2011)

Kann man davon ausgehen das Apple bei dem iMac nur ein Hardwareupdate macht, neue Grafikkarte und CPU oder eventuell neues Design?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Februar 2011)

Google mal nach dem Release der jetzt aktuellen iMac Generation. Apple hat ja recht starre Produktzyklen. Theoretisch ist die letzte Aktualisierung (Lynnfield CPUs, HD5xxx) noch nicht so lange her. Ich denke nicht, dass sich hier so schnell was ändern wird.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2011)

Da gibts doch was von Macrumors  http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/

Ich nehme mal an dass das Design gleichbleibt. Sonst hätten die MBPs auch ein Neues bekommen.


----------



## Xerivor (3. März 2011)

Denkt ihr 500mb bis zur Drosselung auf GPRS reichen fürs Mobile surfen auf dem Handy :>?


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2011)

Die Frage ist halt, wie oft du es nutzt. Für mal eben bei Maps nachschauen, wo die nächste Bank ist, n Bild bei Facebook hochladen und n Statusupdate reichts sicherlich. Für den halben Tag youtube-Videos schaun eher weniger.


----------



## Xerivor (3. März 2011)

Youtube viedeos gar nicht.. eher Richtung ab und zu mal in Foren wie Buffed, xda reinschauen oder mal fix was googeln ggf. mal ein App runterladen..


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

reicht locker. 
Ich surfe relativ viel auf meinem iPhone und komme kaum über 200mb/Monat.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Ich denke er meint 500MB, dann Drosselung auf GRPS, wie das für gewöhnlich abläuft  
Sollte aber schon reichen, ja. Ich verbrauche meine 1000 MB meistens schon, aber ich schau auch ab und zu mal YT-Videos.


----------



## Dropz (4. März 2011)

Mit welchem Programm kann ich nochmal Tabellen erstellen?


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Excel? _


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

Excel?


----------



## Dropz (4. März 2011)

puuh das hab ich sogar  muss grad eine Facharbeit schreiben<.<


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm kann ich nochmal Tabellen erstellen?



OpenOffice.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2011)

Ich bleib doch lieber bei MS Office oder iWork. Open Office ist nicht schlecht, aber imo sind die beiden bekanntesten Office Suites deutlich leistungsfähiger und imo auch einfacher/besser zu bedienen.


----------



## Dropz (4. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich bleib doch lieber bei MS Office oder iWork. Open Office ist nicht schlecht, aber imo sind die beiden bekanntesten Office Suites deutlich leistungsfähiger und imo auch einfacher/besser zu bedienen.



sogar viel einfacher


----------



## Nebola (4. März 2011)

Also OpenOffice macht mich wahnsinnig. Die Bedienung ist so unglaublich Mist.


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

Oder du benutzt Latex. Da kannst dann direkt deine ganze Facharbeit mit schreiben.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2011)

Ansonsten frag mal Karl Theodor Maria Nikolaus Johann Jacob Philipp Franz Joseph Sylvester Freiherr von und zu Guttenberg, der hat Ahnung vom Zusammenkopieren. Alternativ frag Dr. Kristina Schröder, die weiß wie man Informationen von Dritten kriegt ohne einen Finger zu rühren.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ansonsten frag mal Karl Theodor Maria Nikolaus Johann Jacob Philipp Franz Joseph Sylvester Freiherr von und zu Guttenberg, der hat Ahnung vom Zusammenkopieren. Alternativ frag Dr. Kristina Schröder, die weiß wie man Informationen von Dritten kriegt ohne einen Finger zu rühren.



Schnarch....langsam ist die Sache schon abgedroschen.

Interessanter finde ich allerdings, dass das ganze keinerlei Konsequenzen für die Uni hat....immerhin eine der höchsten wissenschaftlichen Institutionen.

Das war auch ein Armutszeugnis der Universität, meiner Meinung nach ein größeres als für Herrn von und zu Guttenberg.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2011)

Jo klar. 3 Leute müssen es lesen und keiner hats gerafft. Naja der Gutti war ja leider so doof sein Bundestagsmandat abzugeben: Tschöö Immunität, hallo Staatsanwalt.


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo klar. 3 Leute müssen es lesen und keiner hats gerafft. Naja der Gutti war ja leider so doof sein Bundestagsmandat abzugeben: Tschöö Immunität, hallo Staatsanwalt.


Nu, soweit ich weiß, werden Abschlussarbeiten nur stichprobenhaft auf Plagiarismus überprüft... Das wird jedoch hoffentlich nach diesem Vorfall regelmäßig der Fall sein.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Geht Gutenberg nicht als Doktor zum Karneval? _


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jo klar. 3 Leute müssen es lesen und keiner hats gerafft. Naja der Gutti war ja leider so doof sein Bundestagsmandat abzugeben: Tschöö Immunität, hallo Staatsanwalt.



 naja ich denke der Bundestag würde trotz Schwarz-Gelber Mehrheit im Falle von staatsanw. Ermittlungen seine Immunität aufheben.


----------



## Alux (4. März 2011)

Abend ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar hat mein Onkel einen uralten Gericom (ja Gericom *schauder*) Laptop, Serie Select Advance und ich hab das mal neu aufgesetzt. Ich hätte ihm ja zu nem neuen geraten aber er wollte halt nicht.
Nun zur Frage wie kann ich die Tastatur ausbauen um einen besseren RAM Speicher einzubauen. Es gibt nämlich 2 Slots einer ist auf der Unterseite wo man nur eine Schraube rausdrehen muss. Der andere ist unter der Tastatur und Onkel Google wollte mir nichts zum Thema Tastaturausbau sagen. 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen schon mal im Voraus DANKE


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Geht Gutenberg nicht als Doktor zum Karneval? _




Ihr werdet euch alle mal richtig bloed umschauen. Immerhin haben es die Medien geschafft.


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Geht Gutenberg nicht als Doktor zum Karneval? _


Wär Karneval paar Wochen früher, hätte er es wohl noch geschafft. :>


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr werdet euch alle mal richtig bloed umschauen.



Wann?

Achja: Ohrwurm!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69tl7dOD2fM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## muehe (4. März 2011)

ich find das nich so schlimm will nich wissen was andere aufm Kerbholz haben Bestechung etc. find ich viel schlimmer auch wenns nur Kleinigkeiten sind


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

Unabhängig wie man zu dieser Person steht. Wenn man Deutschland als Wissenschaftsstandort betrachtet, war das eben nicht sehr vorteilhaft... Dreiste Täuschungsversuche werden als Bagatelldelikt abgetan und das als Position, die einen Vorbildcharakter hat!
Wie muss sich der kleine Doktorand vorkommen, der verzweifelt, weil er mit seiner Promotion (sei es aufgrund fehlender fachlicher Eignung oder der Umstände, z.B. als Vater in einer jungen Familie) nicht zu Potte kommt. Und der Bundesminister schreibt sich seine Arbeit aus fremden Quellen zusammen?!

Also wenn das keine Beleidung eines jeden ernsthaft arbeitenden Wissenschaftlers ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## Xerivor (5. März 2011)

festnetz dsl anschluss 60kb/s mit dem Handy 501kb/s ~.~


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Mit dem iFon hab ich sogar locker 4 Mbit/s in der Stadt. Aber hier gibts ja leider kein 3G. Also ca. 30-40 kbit/s EDGE. Fast so rasend schnell wie mein DSL.


----------



## Dropz (5. März 2011)

Wie kann ich bei Word 2010 die Fußnoten Seitenabhängig setzen? Bei mir setzt er die Fußnote, die nur zu Seite 1 gehört auf alle 15 seiten :<


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. März 2011)

... neuer Virus auf buffed:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorgt anscheinend dafür, dass ich die Webseite nur als rein-html version aufrufen kann.


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei Word 2010 die Fußnoten Seitenabhängig setzen? Bei mir setzt er die Fußnote, die nur zu Seite 1 gehört auf alle 15 seiten :<


Cursor in die zweite Fußzeile setzen.
Format->Dokument->Layout-> Übernehmen für: Dokument ab hier.

Dann kannst du Fußzeile einfach rauslöschen.

Zumindest gilt das für Word 2008 for Mac. Die Grundmethode sollte imo in etwa die gleiche sein.

@Blut AdBlock+ ftw


----------



## Dropz (5. März 2011)

ich raff das nicht  wobei meins auch auf englisch ist :<y
Edit: habs


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich bis Mai ein neues Handy mit min. Android 2.2 haben möchte und mein Favorit, das Motorola Atrix vor Juni augenscheinlich in Deutschland nicht zu haben sein wird, hab ich nen neuen Favoriten: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Sony-Ericsson-Xperia-arc_id5016


I LOVE IT! Hardware sieht gut aus, Android 2.3, die Kamera ist der Wahnsinn, Screen ist gut und das Design ist der Hammer. WILL HABEN!


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Naja. Es sieht verdammt schick aus, in dem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben. Allerdings finde ich, dass Sonys Android-Oberfläche (wie die auch immer heißt) ziemlich grausig aussieht. Und Hoffnung auf Android-Updates ist bei Sony ja leider auch vergebene Liebesmüh. 

Bei der Handcreme sieht das ja leider auch nicht sonderlich besser aus, aber das hat wenigstens deutlich rechenstärkere Hardware und das schicke Webtop-Feature (ich weiß, das kommt aufgrund des Releasedatums nicht in Frage). 

Aber zum Glück gibts ja xda


----------



## Kyragan (5. März 2011)

Der blaue Standard Homescreen überlagert vieles. Lies mal die Preview auf phonearea.com. Dort wirds imo klarer, dass es optisch nur sehr wenig vom originalen Gingerbread abweicht. Dafür gibts besseren Multitasking-Support und andere nette Dinge. Nebenbei gesagt: Außer HTC Sense kenne ich keine Benutzeroberfläche, die keine Macken hat. Sony hat ne Menge verbessert und imo ist das, was SE dort gebastelt hat viel besser als LG mit ihrem Quark und Samsung mit TouchWizz je hinbekommen werden. Besonders gefallen mir das Media Pane und Timescape. Die Widgets sind echt klasse.

Ich spiele auf dem Handy quasi nie und für alles andere brauchts keinen Dual Core - egal ob von Texas Instruments, Samsung oder Nvidia. Die CPU im Xperia Arc stammt von Qualcomm und ist die neueste Generation des Snapdragon mit 1 GHz.


----------



## Xerivor (5. März 2011)

Ist es normal das man so "mini dcs" hat wenn das Netz zwischen sagen wir Edge und HSDPA wechselt ? Sprich für 2sek geht der Browser dann nicht mehr..

Edit: Würde mir wenn ich mir schon ein neues Handy zulege in den nächsten Monat und es neu ist ein Samsung Galaxy i9100 oder 9200 zulegen... Habe mir jetzt das HTC HD 2 gebraucht gekauft und Android drauf geflasht läuft einwandfrei


----------



## H2OTest (5. März 2011)

Wieviel Leistungssteigerung kriege ich ungefähr beim update
auf 
2 x 2GB TakeMS DDR3-1333/10667 CL9
AMD Phenom II X4 840 Box AM3

von 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+
und 2 mal 1g ddr2 ram?


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. März 2011)

Mein Buffedforum sieht nicht so prickelnd aus (rein-html):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Seit dem Virus heut morgen und es will sich nciht ändern.

cookies gelöscht, in opera versucht hilft nichts.


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistungssteigerung kriege ich ungefähr beim update
> auf
> 2 x 2GB TakeMS DDR3-1333/10667 CL9
> AMD Phenom II X4 840 Box AM3
> ...



Ohne neues Board wird es nichts mit DDR3 Ram


----------



## H2OTest (5. März 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ohne neues Board wird es nichts mit DDR3 Ram



jaja ich weiß  aber das hat doch kein einfluss auf die leistung oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2011)

Escaps's Avatar ist wieder schuld das GDATA Falsche Viren Alarm macht....  

Blut und Donner bei mir was es den ganzen tag auch so, jetzt sieht wieder alles Normal aus.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2011)

Das Ding liegt immer noch auf meinem absolut virenfreien Webspace rum 
Ich weiß schon, warum ich Kaspersky hab


----------



## Nebola (6. März 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jaja ich weiß  aber das hat doch kein einfluss auf die leistung oder?



Eine Leistungssteigerung von ich glaube es waren 2GB DDR2 auf 4GB DDR3 sollte zu 100% da sein 
Auch beider CPU wirst du denke ich was zulegen. Sry habe atm keine Lust mir was anzugucken ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2011)

wenigstens geht das alte buffed theme. Mit dem neuen scheint irgendwie seit dieser Virusmeldung mein Rechner nicht mehr klar zu kommen.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (6. März 2011)

Habe grad ein Review geschrieben und kann keine Bilder einbinden wegen unter 10 Beiträgen -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2011)

Die ersten 6 Sec einfach nur lol?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EY7IlxTlNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2011)

Wie gesagt - ich weiß, warum ich Kaspersky habe


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2011)

Jeden das seinem....  GDATA seit 2009 noch nie Probleme...


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2011)

Außer mit meinem Avatar


----------



## jk_bonn (6. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Mein Buffedforum sieht nicht so prickelnd aus (rein-html):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,

hatte vor einiger Zeit ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Webseite.
Es war bei mir aber kein Virus, irgendein Programm hatte Probleme mit Mozilla und dort Einstellungen verändert.
Bei mir hat eine Neuinstallation des Browsers geholfen.
Vorher speichere aber am besten deine Lesezeichen ab.^^

Gruß


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Außer mit meinem Avatar


Das liegt aber daran das es fast wie das Appel logo aussieht, und GDATA erkennt alle Appel Sachen als Virus. *g*


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran das es fast wie das Appel logo aussieht, und GDATA erkennt alle Appel Sachen als Virus. *g*



like


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Wo wir schon bei Thema sind: Sent from my Mac  
Gibt's irgendwelche must-have Mac Apps?


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2011)

N anderer Browser. 
Safari ist zwar way better als IE8, aber imo sind FF4 und Chrome 6 auch auf Mac deutlich überlegen. Ansonsten ist der MacApp-Store leider nicht so gut wie der fürs iPhone. Zu wenige Apps, die zu viel kosten. Gibt n paar nette Spiele, wie Hedge Wars, dass im Grunde Worms mit Igeln ist. Auch ganz nett ist Quinn, dasn Standard-Tetris in normalem Look ist. Virenscanner nutze ich derzeit keinen. Wenn du dich am Standard OS X Design satt gesehen hast, könnte CandyBar was für dich sein.

Caffeine ist ganz praktisch, um zu verhindern dass sich das Display schneller abschaltet/dunkler regelt als man will. Keine Ahnung, ob er schon bei dir vorinstalliert ist: VLC. Denn QuickTimes nervt mich bspw. recht oft. Ist mit VLC oft unkomplizierter. Nebenbei: Wenn er drauf ist, werd dieses RealPlayer los. Der ist auf OS X noch schlimmer als unter Windows.
Als ne Art Terminplaner scheint "iProcrestinate" nicht schlecht zu sein. Ist quasi n Aufgabenplaner.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Meine erste Amtshandlung war die Installation von Chrome  Ohne den geht gar nichts.
Hedge Wars hab ich sogar mal längere Zeit gespielt, aber irgendwann die Lust verloren.

VLC war das dritte, nach Chrome und Twitter  RealPlayer war nicht drauf.

Danke für den Tipp mit Caffeine, dass sich das MacBook so schnell abdunkelt und der Hauptmonitor hell bleibt hat mich ein bisschen gestört.
Virenscannertechnisch habe ich von einigen langjährigen Macusern ClamXAV empfohlen bekommen, das werd ich jetzt mal austesten. So ganz ohne Virenschutz ist mir einfach nicht wohl, zumal hier ja auch noch 6 Windows Rechner im LAN hängen.

So am Rande: Auf dem Apple Wireless Keyboard tippt es sich 100x bequemer als auf einer G15 und das Magic Trackpad ist ein Traum 

Edit: Womit hast du/habt ihr dem Mac Schreibzugriff auf NTFS-Laufwerke verschafft? Da gibts ja so eine deaktivierte interne Lösung oder NTFS 3G. 
Und theoretisch sollte es dann doch kein Problem sein, ein Time Machine Backup auf eine NTFS-Platte zu hauen auf der sonst noch Sachen drauf sind, oder?


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2011)

Caffeine verhindert im übrigen hauptsächlich, dass der Mac nach kurzer Zeit in den Sleep geht/der Screensaver auftaucht. Man kanns zwar auch einstellen, aber da hast du halt die Wahl zwischen ner kurzen Zeitspanne und gar nicht. So kannst du ihn immer zu 100 % "aktiv" halten. Sehr praktisch. Oben in der Bar ist dann nen kleines Icon auf das man klickt, ansonsten verhält er sich wie immer.

Ich komm mit der Standard-Tastatur des MacBook wunderbar zurecht. Was die G15 angeht: Hab ich schon immer gesagt, dass die nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Geglaubt hats mir kaum einer. 

Trackpad gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Das einzige, was mich an Trackpads immer nerven wird ist Drag & Drop und das Ziehen von Rahmen. Das geht mit ner Maus einfach besser, aber da hat OS X leider diese behinderte Mausbeschleunigung. :/

Edit: Wenns für dich wichtig ist: coconutbattery. http://www.coconut-flavour.com/


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Wunderbar  Zusätzlich zur Frage bezüglich NTFS oben noch was: Was verwendest du für FTP? Transmit soll ja das Non-plus-ultra sein, aber 26€ sind irgendwie auf ein netter Batzen.


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2011)

Wenn ich mit NTFS-Laufwerken kommuniziere, dann nur indirekt. Ich greife einfach auf meine Windows-PCs im Netzwerk zu.

Ganz einfache Sache. Im Finder CMD+K. Im Fenster gibst du dann smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ein. Wobei xxx usw. die IP des Windows-PCs ist, auf den du zugreifen möchtest. Leider funktionierts nicht in die andere Richtung. In der BFS nutzen wir ein übliches WLAN-Netzwerk auf das wir per smb zugreifen. Genauso mach ichs auch daheim. 

Was Time Machine angeht: Ich nutze es ehrlich gesagt nicht, sondern vertraue auf die gute alte Machart: Manuelle Backups. Hatte bisher nie den Nerv das Ding einzurichten.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Ok, das Verbinden klappt. 
Ich seh auch alle Dateien die auf dem Server liegen, aber kann keine Neuen hochladen. Wenn ich was reinziehe kommt nur das Stopp-Logo... was mach ich da falsch? :/


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was Time Machine angeht: Ich nutze es ehrlich gesagt nicht, sondern vertraue auf die gute alte Machart: Manuelle Backups. Hatte bisher nie den Nerv das Ding einzurichten.




Da in meinem Fall wie ich, das Time Capsule besitze, lief das verbinden problemlos. Einmal wurde ein großes Backup erstellt, ging über 3 Stunden und danach wenn du auf deinem Mac arbeitest, wird automatisch über Wlan dein Backup aktuallisiert. Mal irgendeine wichtige Datein wiederherstellen? Kein Problem, auf Time Machine drücken und dann kommt die schöne animierte Darstellung und fertig (:

Also bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Kyragan (7. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, das Verbinden klappt.
> Ich seh auch alle Dateien die auf dem Server liegen, aber kann keine Neuen hochladen. Wenn ich was reinziehe kommt nur das Stopp-Logo... was mach ich da falsch? :/



Vielleicht blockt auch Windows. Bei mir läufts wunderbar. :/


----------



## Soramac (7. März 2011)

Adium wäre zum Beispiel noch hilfreich, zum chatten.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Vielleicht blockt auch Windows. Bei mir läufts wunderbar. :/



Mit Windows hab ich da nichts zu tun, das ist ein FTP-Server im Web, kein Samba oder sowas. 
Laut diversen Macforen scheint das wohl nicht zu gehen, also werd ich mir mal ein paar Clients anschauen bevor ich mich schlussendlich dann doch zum Kauf von Transmit durchringen werde 

Edit: Auch nett. Mein Akku ist zu groß. Oder das Tool ist noch nicht für die neuen MBPs angepasst 
(<3 sauber ausgeschnittene Fensterscreenshots mit Transparenz btw)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. März 2011)

Gestern ist meine eingeschickte Grafikkarte wieder gekommen. D.h. ich weiß nicht ob es meine ist bzw. ob sie sie repariert haben etc. pp. eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht, weil nicht mal nen Zettel dabei war. Bzw. einen Zettel, der in irgendeiner Weise Auskunft darüber geben würde, was jetzt passiert ist! 

Hab sie zwar mal kurz eingebaut und sie scheint zu funktionieren werde heute Abend mal nen Stresstest machen. 

Hauptsache sie funktioniert! Jetzt muss ich nur noch gucken wie ich sie am besten zu Geld mache


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2011)

Omg Ultra Fail! 

Ich fragte mich warum kein Strom an meinem Radio ankommt. Hmm mal Kabel überprüft. 
Vielleicht darum ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (8. März 2011)

Gelb war glaube Plus von der Zündung


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2011)

Ne Gelb hat einfach nur keinen Kontakt zum Metall da der Draht nicht freigelegt ist


----------



## muehe (8. März 2011)

ah seh ich jetzt erst


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Ich hab lange mit mir gekämpft... und mir jetzt ne Asus ENGTX570 DCII bestellt... weil ich meine 280 GTX (Dauerleihgabe von den netten Kollegen von PCGHardware) zurückgeben muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe die passt


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2011)

Viel Glück das du keine Probleme damit hast. Asus ist nicht so der Hit im Support.


----------



## Kyragan (8. März 2011)

Die Karte selbst ist aber absoluter Hammer. Garantieleistungen macht man ja eh zuerst mit dem Händler ab und nach den 2 Jahren gibt auch ASUS keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Karte selbst ist aber absoluter Hammer. Garantieleistungen macht man ja eh zuerst mit dem Händler ab und nach den 2 Jahren gibt auch ASUS keine Garantie mehr.



Den Tipp für die Karte hab ich von nem netten Kollegen von PC Games Hardware. Bestellt hab ich bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. März 2011)

Seh ich richtig? Hat die drei Slots? oO


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Seh ich richtig? Hat die drei Slots? oO



Ich hab nur ne Soundkarte drin - die kommt nach unten. Alles schon abgemessen


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2011)

Herrschaften. Ich weiß, dass 32bit Systeme nicht die vollen 4GB RAM ansprechen können und man immer so bei 3,.. addressiertem Speicher rauskommt. ABER, mein Laptop zeigt mir bei 2x 2GB RAM lediglich 2,8GB RAM an. 

Fällt Euch ein, woran das liegen könnte? 
Das Bios erkennt die beiden Riegel ordnungsgemäß und Sandra ebenfalls. OS ist Windows Vista. Ich bin am verrückt werden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. März 2011)

Wird eventuell RAM für eine Grafikkarte benutzt? Welche Laptop Modell hast du den?


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2011)

Einen HP 625 mit Onboard AMD Grafik Lösung. Aber der Hinweis ist gut. *nick*


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. März 2011)

Hier wird darüber auch teilweise diskutiert:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=383200

scheint wirklich zum einen das 32bit und zusätzlich der Shared Memory der Grafikkarte zu sein.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Ich fühl mich so pleite... *g*


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2011)

Du fühlst dich wenigstens nur so...


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich wenigstens nur so...



Wenn ich Konto checke, bin ichs wahrscheinlich auch - also lass ichs lieber beim Gefühl. *g*


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich so pleite... *g*



Da denkt man, man hat voll die geile Grafikkarte im Rechner stecken. Nämlich eine GTX460 und dann kommt der ZAM mit einer GTX570. Toll!


----------



## NexxLoL (9. März 2011)

Ich weiß was du meinst Soramac.
So habe ich mich gefühlt, als ich stolz auf meinen neuen PC war, und dann ein Klassenkamerad mit einem neuen 27 Zoll iMac angekommen ist


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2011)

Warum sollte man auf einen Mac "Computer" neidisch sein?


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2011)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auf einen Mac "Computer" neidisch sein?



Nachdem es zum spielen kam, war er nicht mehr neidisch (:

Mir war zwar bewusst, als ich meinen Rechner zusammen gestellt habe. Das bald die die neuen Grafikkarten und Intel Prozessoren kommen, denn mein Bruder hat sich gestern ein neuen Rechner bestellt. GTX560 und i2300 und ich i5 und GTX460


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da denkt man, man hat voll die geile Grafikkarte im Rechner stecken. Nämlich eine GTX460 und dann kommt der ZAM mit einer GTX570. Toll!



Noch ist sie nicht da. Noch ist sie nicht drin. Noch läuft sie nicht. So lang darfst du weiterhin stolz sein und ich zittern ^^


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Noch ist sie nicht da. Noch ist sie nicht drin. Noch läuft sie nicht. So lang darfst du weiterhin stolz sein und ich zittern ^^



Wenn die Grafikkarte dann nicht funktioniert, darf ich sogar lachen?  Spass

Aufjedenfall viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kaldreth (9. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne Soundkarte drin - die kommt nach unten. Alles schon abgemessen



Was ein Brocken!!! Bei mir würde der nicht reinpassen!

Hab gestern übrigens meine 4870 für 80 € vertickt! Ebay Kleinanzeigen sei Dank. Somit hab ich für meine 460 nur 70 € gelöhnt....


----------



## LoLTroll (9. März 2011)

Oh Gott das wird noch bitter...

Ich darf auch bald meinen PC mal auf die neueste Technik hieven. 
Das wird auch für gähnende Leere im Studentensäckel sorgen


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Mh Frage - sollte ich beim Graka-Wechsel (auch wenn NVIDIA weiter bestehen bleibt) die bisherigen Treiber vorher runter schmeißen, Karte tauschen, neu drauf bügeln?


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2011)

_Würd ich so machen , jup.

Lieber einmal richtig und dann ist gut ;-)_


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

das ist zwar nicht der 100% richtige Ort, aber weiss nicht, wo ich sonst fragen soll.

Also ich bräuchte ein Programm um PDF Dateien blättern zu können. Ich habe schon ein paar Programme mit Google gefunden, aber bis jetzt passt mir nichts wirklich.
Ob es Flash Dateien daraus macht, ist egal.
Die Kosten sind vorerst auch egal.
Kennt da jemand etwas?

Danke


----------



## lemmi2 (9. März 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist zwar nicht der 100% richtige Ort, aber weiss nicht, wo ich sonst fragen soll.
> 
> ...




Geht das mit Foxit reader nicht evtl. ?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxit_Reader


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2011)

lemmi2 schrieb:


> Geht das mit Foxit reader nicht evtl. ?
> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Foxit_Reader



Habe ich jetzt mal heruntergeladen, aber hätte keine solche Funktion gefunden.


----------



## Sunyo (9. März 2011)

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn beim Hochfahren meines PC's die Meldung "Fehlerhafte Datei boot.ini - Starten von C:/Windows" kommt?
Der PC fährt dann weiter normal hoch, kann auch sonst keine Veränderungen erkennen. Seit wann dieses "Problem" (?) auftritt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich meinen PC nie beim Hochfahren zuschaue - ja, bis eben auf heute. 
Betriebssystem ist Windows XP.

Ich vermute weiter nichts Schlimmes, da ja sonst alles wie gewohnt ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. März 2011)

Kann mir wer nen navi bis 110 € empfehlen ?


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2011)

iPhone mit Navigon ? ^^


----------



## Ennia (10. März 2011)

TomTom Start 2 kostet auf amazon 111,- Eulen. Ich habe unglaubliche 20 Sekunden lang gesucht.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2011)

Karte ist heute zuhause schon angekommen 

Ich bin so hippelig - aber ich hab im Urin, dass die absolut nicht funktionier/passt/läuft...  ist irgendwie immer so *g*


----------



## muehe (10. März 2011)

dat passt schon schon wenn du nur noch ne Soundkarte hast

Pci-e x1 kannst ja auch in Pci-e x16 physisch reinstöpseln

kenn ja dein Board nich



> Kann mir wer nen navi bis 110 &#8364; empfehlen ?



in der Preisklasse kann ich nix empfehlen

ab 150-200 Euro bekommst *relativ* vernünftige

TMC bzw. TSMC fallen häufig aus


----------



## Orias_ (10. März 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Iphone4 in Verbindung mit Navigon?

Grüße


----------



## Ennia (10. März 2011)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Iphone4 in Verbindung mit Navigon?
> 
> Grüße



nur mit TomTom und iPhone4. Ich kann es im Ausland nutzen, ohne Einschränkung. Roaming ist natürlich dabei nicht aktiviert, weil ich auch keinen Geldscheißer zuhause hab ;-), die App funktioniert aber tadellos und der GPS-Empfang ist mit dem iPhone 4 super.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. März 2011)

erst ab 150&#8364; hm muss dan ma gucken die tage


ps.Hab auch geschrieben empfehlen, kan auch selber googeln dachte aber hier hat einer nen navie 
das er mir empfehlen kann.


----------



## TaroEld (10. März 2011)

Tach Leute. Ich schnei mal wieder rein, um mir Rat bzgl. eines neuen Rechners zu erschnorren.  Im Dezember hatte ich schon einmal nachgefragt, hab mich dann aber entschieden noch ein wenig zu warten. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist wie folgt:


4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9  37,08 &#8364;
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 111,18 &#8364;	1
ASRock 870 Extreme3, AM3, ATX 75,27 &#8364;	1
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt 74,94 
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet 35,89 &#8364;	1
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 17,07 &#8364;
Palit GTX460 1GB Sonic, 1GB DDR5, PCI-Express 148,87 &#8364; 
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20,00 &#8364;	1
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 47,24 &#8364;
Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) 67,77 &#8364;
Gesamt: 635&#8364;

Preisgrenze liegt bei ca. 700 Euro, +-15 euro natürlich. Anwendungsgebiet sind Spiele. Danke schonmal  Ps: Weiss jemand wieso zur Hölle Enter hier im Forum immer 2 Zeilen auslässt?


----------



## muehe (10. März 2011)

460 Sonic würd ich lassen lieber ne standard Evga , Gigabyte etc.

die Sonic sind zu laut und zu warm

Ram is ok da reicht günstiger 1333er 

das Midgard is zu teuer 

CM Netzteil leider auch sehr teuer geworden da reicht z.b. n Cougar A450


----------



## TaroEld (10. März 2011)

Danke schonmal. Welche wäre die nächst-höhere GraKageneration die sich auch im P/L-verhältnis lohnen würde? Welches gehäuse würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## muehe (10. März 2011)

Karte wäre GTX560Ti , hmm Gehäuse Geschmackssache vielleicht http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lancool/Lancool-K58-Midi-Tower-black::12885.html aber mal über Geizhals suchen Caseking meist recht teuer


----------



## TaroEld (10. März 2011)

Hokai. Wie sieht denn eine gtx460 in Vergleich mit einer "Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express"aus?


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. März 2011)

Nimm als Grafikkarte ne HD6870. Die passt am besten in dein derzeitiges Budget und ist außerdem noch etwas schneller als die GTX460. 
z.B. http://gh.de/a588975.html


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2011)

Karte läuft :O Jetzt fehlt nur was zum testen .. *g*


----------



## TaroEld (10. März 2011)

Danke an alle Antworten. Ich denke ich werde dann eine GTX560Ti nehmen- die 20 Euro sind mir die Mehrleistung und die gereingere Lautstärke bei spielen dann doch Wert. ^_^ Oder gibt es eine 6870 mit besserem Lüfter um die 200 Euro?


----------



## Xerivor (10. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Karte läuft :O Jetzt fehlt nur was zum testen .. *g*



Crysis!


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2011)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Danke an alle Antworten. Ich denke ich werde dann eine GTX560Ti nehmen- die 20 Euro sind mir die Mehrleistung und die gereingere Lautstärke bei spielen dann doch Wert. ^_^ Oder gibt es eine 6870 mit besserem Lüfter um die 200 Euro?



Wenn du dir Geld sparen willst, kannst du dir auch einfach eine Grafikkarte mit einem 6850er Chip zulegen. Die kann man locker mit einem BIOS-Flash zu einer 6870er "upgraden". Ein, zwei Gehäuselüfter wären dann aber zusätzlich zu verbauen. Willst du eine ausgewogene Karte, dann nimm die NVidia GTX560Ti.


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wenn du dir Geld sparen willst, kannst du dir auch einfach eine Grafikkarte mit einem 6850er Chip zulegen. Die kann man locker mit einem BIOS-Flash zu einer 6870er "upgraden". Ein, zwei Gehäuselüfter wären dann aber zusätzlich zu verbauen. Willst du eine ausgewogene Karte, dann nimm die NVidia GTX560Ti.



Das allerdings könnte mit der Stromversorgung knapp werden. die HD6850 hat 1x 6Pin die HD6870 hat 2x 6Pin.

Sehr leise HD6870er:

http://gh.de/a602902.html
http://gh.de/a592646.html
http://gh.de/a605583.html


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. März 2011)

Spielt einer von euch Rift?wenn ja wie ist es so?


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Karte läuft :O Jetzt fehlt nur was zum testen .. *g*




Jetzt darf ich doch neidisch sein /:


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch Rift?wenn ja wie ist es so?



_Hab seid ein paar Tagen nichtmehr eingeloggt (was aber nicht an Rift liegt) - war vorm Release (Headstart) 35 - kann also zum Endgame nicht sagen.

Mir gefällts - schau vllt mal auf Youtube ein paar Videos und guck einfach mal im Rift-Unterforum vorbei._


----------



## Dropz (14. März 2011)

wie kann ich bei mw2 den NAT Typ von Strikt auf die ganz normale Einstellung ändern ?


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kann ich bei mw2 den NAT Typ von Strikt auf die ganz normale Einstellung ändern ?


Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber solange das spiel läuft und ich keine Verbindungsprobleme 
habe ist mir das egal.


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber solange das spiel läuft und ich keine Verbindungsprobleme
> habe ist mir das egal.





Ihr müsst in Eurem Router oder der Personal Firewall folgende Ports freigeben:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Steam Client* 
UDP 27000 bis 27015  
UDP 27015 bis 27030
TCP 27014 bis 27050

*Dedicated*
TCP 27015 (SRCDS Rcon port) 

*Modern Warfare 2*
UDP 1500 ([/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ausgehend[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]) [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]UDP 3005 ([/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ausgehend[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]) [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]UDP 3101 ([/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ausgehend[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]) [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]UDP 28960 
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Sollte kein Router, sondern nur eine Personal Firewall vorhanden sein, reicht es in der Regel hier die EXE von MW2 (iw4mp.exe) als Ausnahme hinzuzufügen.[/font]


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

Danke Zam.

BTW, ich hatte letzte Woche immer wieder abstürze im WoW. Ich hab die Fehlernummer gesucht und gesehen, dass die abstürze durch meine Rams verursacht wurden. Ich hatte schon panik, dass ich mir neue Rams kaufen muss, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie ziemlich heiss sind und sehr verstaubt. Allgemein war mein ganzer Rechner sehr verstaubt. Der Prozessorventilator hatte eine c.a. 3mm Staubschicht und sah aus wieder eine graue Maus.
Ich habe dann am Freitag das Ding mit Druckluft und Staubsauger entstaubt und jetzt läuft der Rechner wieder 1A.

Ich garantiere nicht, dass dies alle PC probleme lösten kann aber gerade bei Fällen in denen man nicht sehr genau weiss woher der Fehler kommt, kann es sein, dass die PC Komponenten durch den Staub überhitzen.
Am besten entstaubt man den Rechner mit Druckluft. Also gut wenn ihr einen Kopressor zur Hand habt. Den Staub dann einfach mit dem Staubsaufer absaugen.
Falls ihr keinen zugang zu einem Kompresser habt könnt ihr auch *vorsichtig *mit dem Staubsauger über die Komponenten gehen. Wenn möglich die Teile, besonders Platinen, nicht berühren. Das ist nicht der Boden eurer Wohnung.
Auf keinen Fall sollte man einen feuchten Lappen verwenden, und falls es doch passiert ist, lasst den rechner danach gut trocknen.
Ach ja und noch was,* nehmt das Ding vom* *Strom bevor ihr es aufschraubt!

*Ich war erstaunt wie man ein Problem mit einer so simplen Methode lösen kann.


----------



## Dropz (14. März 2011)

ich komme nicht in die Routerkontrolle rein :<
Edit: Und wie ist es mir möglich die exe als Ausnahme zu klassifizieren?


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2011)

Ich bitte um eine Runde Mitleid für den Jungen Mann, dessen Mac noch ein PowerPC G4 als Preozessor hat -.-


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch Rift?wenn ja wie ist es so?



Also ich find es derzeit ziemlich cool. Es ist jetzt zwar nicht der Ober-Burner, aber es gefällt mir wesentlich besser, als alles, was zuletzt so rausgekommen ist.
Den vollen Durchblick hab ich aber auch noch nicht, da ich erst Level 19 bin. Bisher macht es aber Spass. Wenn dir Wow taugt, wird dir sehr wahrscheinlich auch Rift taugen.
Das ganze lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch negieren.

Was mich persönlich halt enttäuscht, dass im PvP Szenarien im Mittelpunkt stehen. Alles, was ich bisher über das Open-PvP weiß, ist eher schlecht als recht umgesetzt.
Aber diesbezüglich hoffe ich auf Guild Wars 2, was aber leider noch lange auf sich warten lassen wird.

Und auch bemängeln muss ich das Design von Rüstung und Waffen. Realistischer Style ist mir zwar lieber, als irgendwelche rosa blinkenden Schwerter oder derartiges, wie in Wow, aber bis auf wenige Lichtblicke muss ich sagen, hier hätte man sich mehr Mühe geben können.

Sonst bin ich aber bisher sehr zufrieden. Nicht überweltigt, aber zufrieden.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2011)

<3 Versandregelungen für FSK 18-Titel in Deutschland. Als wäre es nicht genug, dass ich als Prime-User schon 5€ Versand zahlen muss, dauert der Spaß dann auch gleich mal 2 Tage länger. Davon abgesehen dass ich meine Bankdaten neu eingeben darf, weil Amazon das Hinzufügen meines 2. Vornamens zur Versandadresse (sonst bekomm ich das Paket ja nicht) als 'neue Adresse' wertet...

Aber gut, Red Dead Redemption bestellt, Xbox 360 S 4GB wird morgen bestellt, dann ist sie vermutlich am Freitag da. Dann kann ich meinen alten PC zum Datenserver umfunktionieren


----------



## Xerivor (16. März 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559075377 erstmal einen Geigerzähler kaufen ....


----------



## painschkes (17. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber gut, Red Dead Redemption bestellt, Xbox 360 S 4GB wird morgen bestellt



_Willst dir echt die 4GB Variante "antun"? 

Aufjeden Fall viel Spaß damit - ich nutz meine derzeit kaum.. :-(_


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2011)

Kann man ausversehen einen nintendo ds pausieren? oder was kann man tuhen wenn das game hängt?


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Willst dir echt die 4GB Variante "antun"?
> _



Ja, schon allein weil die matt-schwarz ist. Ich finde hochglanz eigentlich schon toll, aber da sieht man eben sofort jedes Staubkorn.
Außerdem kann man anscheinend auch auf USB-Sticks Spiele installieren, ansonsten werd ich mit etwas längeren Ladezeiten schon zurechtkommen.

Und zur Not kann ich mir ja immer noch irgendwann die Festplatte dazukaufen


----------



## painschkes (17. März 2011)

_Die Ladezeiten meinte ich garnicht - eher die Lautstärke des Laufwerks :O_


----------



## flausch1990 (17. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich hab die Hoffnung, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Also, ich hab folgendes Problem:
Mir ist die woche die Sicherung rausgeflogen, als windows XP die updates runtergeladen hat beim runterfahren.
Rechner fuhr zwar normal hoch, jedoch blieb der hintergrund einfach schwarz - die Maus war allerdings sichtbar.
Hab nun schon die repair drüber laufen lassen mit fixboot und fixmbr, hat leider nichts gebracht.
Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was ich machen könnte?
Wenn ich mir Windows 7 leisten könnte, würd ich das einfach nehmen und drüber spielen, ist aber leider bei meinen aktuellen Finanzen nicht möglich.


----------



## Alux (17. März 2011)

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem wenn ich im Forum was schreiben will und zwar kann ich weder Schriftart, Schriftgröße ändern, ich kann keine Smileys einfügen, keine Links unterstreichen, fett und so geht auch nicht.
Die einzige Möglichkeit solche Sachen zu veränder/einzufügen ist mit html Befehlen zu arbeiten, weil ansonsten alles was ich schreibe in einer Wurst da steht, weil er auch keinen Zeilensprung erkennt außer ich schreiben einen html Befehl her.Ich glaube nicht, dass es so sein sollte^^.Was könnte die Ursache sein?

P.S. Ich hab Google Chrome.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Ladezeiten meinte ich garnicht - eher die Lautstärke des Laufwerks :O_



Ja, davon hab ich auch gehört... aber wie gesagt, soll ja auch auf USB-Stick installierbar sein. Und außerdem zocke ich sowieso eher mit Kopfhörern 
Aber ich bin mal gespannt, seh ich ja morgen. Soul Calibur IV (<3) sollte auch gleich morgen kommen, RDD dauert aus den oben genannten Gründen bis Samstag.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem wenn ich im Forum was schreiben will und zwar kann ich weder Schriftart, Schriftgröße ändern, ich kann keine Smileys einfügen, keine Links unterstreichen, fett und so geht auch nicht.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit solche Sachen zu veränder/einzufügen ist mit html Befehlen zu arbeiten, weil ansonsten alles was ich schreibe in einer Wurst da steht, weil er auch keinen Zeilensprung erkennt außer ich schreiben einen html Befehl her.Ich glaube nicht, dass es so sein sollte^^.Was könnte die Ursache sein?
> 
> P.S. Ich hab Google Chrome.



du meinst nicht html sondern bbcode. Irgendwelche Adblocker oder Javascriptblocker installiert?
Vl. mal anderen Browser versuchen, FF>GC


----------



## xdave78 (18. März 2011)

flausch1990 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab die Hoffnung, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.
> Also, ich hab folgendes Problem:
> Mir ist die woche die Sicherung rausgeflogen, als windows XP die updates runtergeladen hat beim runterfahren.
> ...



...dann bügel doch XP wieder drüber?!


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2011)

So, Box ist da und lädt gerade Updates  

Red Dead Redemption ist unerwarteterweise auch schon gekommen, Soul Calibur liegt bei UPS im Lager rum, weil sie laut Tracking keine Lieferadresse haben. Ja, ihr habt richtig gehört, die haben keine Ahnung wo das Paket hinsoll. Hat Amazon vergessen das draufzukleben? O_o


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2011)

_Viel Spaß damit :-)

Muss mir auch mal wieder Gold holen..oder..ach..ich weiss auch net :O_


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2011)

So, hab gerade mal ein Runde RDD gespielt. Wirklich lauter macht das Laufwerk die Konsole nicht, imo ist das absolut in Ordnung. Ich installier es gerade trotzdem mal auf einen USB-Stick, mal schauen wie es dann mit dem Ladezeiten aussieht.

Was mir auffällt - ist so ein grausig schlechtes AA normal für Konsolen oder liegt das am Spiel? Blätter, Haare und solche Sachen sehen teilweise wirklich nicht schön aus.


----------



## Ogil (18. März 2011)

Haengt leider sehr vom Spiel ab. Die XBoxx360 kann bis zu 4xAA - aber je nach Spiel wird nur 2xAA (viele!) oder garkein AA genutzt. Einige Spiele nutzen auch nicht die volle Aufloesung was das Ganze zusaetzlich schlechter ausschauen laesst. Hier mal eine Liste mit Aufloesung/AA fuer verschiedene XBox360-Spiele. Und selbst wenn AA genutzt wird, haengt es sehr von der Engine ab, wieviel es bringt (ist ja beim PC auch nicht anders).


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2011)

Ah, ok. Naja, man gewöhnt sich dran mit der Zeit


----------



## Alux (18. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> du meinst nicht html sondern bbcode. Irgendwelche Adblocker oder Javascriptblocker installiert?
> Vl. mal anderen Browser versuchen, FF>GC



 warum bbcodes? ich schreib hier die gleichen codes rein wie wenn ich ne websita bau also wo soll der unterschied sein?
 also habs jetzt mal mit FF probiert da gehts zwar normal aber im vergleich zu GC is der sau langsam


----------



## Ol@f (18. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem wenn ich im Forum was schreiben will und zwar kann ich weder Schriftart, Schriftgröße ändern, ich kann keine Smileys einfügen, keine Links unterstreichen, fett und so geht auch nicht.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit solche Sachen zu veränder/einzufügen ist mit html Befehlen zu arbeiten, weil ansonsten alles was ich schreibe in einer Wurst da steht, weil er auch keinen Zeilensprung erkennt außer ich schreiben einen html Befehl her.Ich glaube nicht, dass es so sein sollte^^.Was könnte die Ursache sein?
> 
> P.S. Ich hab Google Chrome.


Hmm, das hatte ich auch mal bei Firefox.. Hab dann glaub ich im Profil ein bisschen rumgespielt und rumversucht und dann hat es wieder geklappt.  Vielleicht klappt es auch wenn du das Addon  "Better Privacy" (ka wie das bei GC heißt) runterlädst und die LSO's allte löschst.


----------



## Alux (18. März 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt die Google Chrome Version von Better Privacy runtergeladen. Das Teil heißt "Forget me" und erfüllt den selben Zweck, aber ich hab trotzdem noch immer dasselbe Problem


----------



## Soramac (18. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hat Amazon vergessen das draufzukleben? O_o







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nRy8qkjOlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> warum bbcodes? ich schreib hier die gleichen codes rein wie wenn ich ne websita bau also wo soll der unterschied sein?
> also habs jetzt mal mit FF probiert da gehts zwar normal aber im vergleich zu GC is der sau langsam



BBCode basiert ja auch auf html^^ 
Hohl dir die Firefox Beta, die ist wesentlich schneller und macht 0 Probleme.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. März 2011)

Mein N36L ist heut angekommen 
*windows 2008 Server installier* 8)

Nächste Woche mal n paar HDDs reinstopfen und VMs bauen *g*


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2011)

http://www.chip.de/news/LTE-Smartphones-Erst-in-drei-Jahren-marktreif_47894780.html

Wirklich interessanter Bericht über das neue LTE Netz.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2011)

Sora du bis ins Falsche Land ausgewandert... 

"[font=Georgia,]Wer beim Wort «Mac» zuerst an Fastfood denkt, ist kaum ein Jünger von Steve Jobs. 1984 lancierte der Apple-Gründer den Macintosh. Daraufhin eroberte der Personal-Computer mit der eckigen Maus die Welt. Eine besonders treue Gefolgschaft hat der Mac seit jeher in der Schweiz. Sie gilt heute als das Mac-freundlichste Land. Das stellt eine aktuelle Erhebung im Internet fest. Der US-Blog Royal Pingdom hat die Verbreitung von Mac-Computern nach Ländern weltweit untersucht."[/font]
[font=Georgia,]
[/font]
[font=Georgia,]oh Gott, ich wandere so Schnell wie Möglich aus... [/font]


----------



## Soramac (19. März 2011)

Immerhin ist USA auf Platz 3 (:


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2011)

Wie siehts aus, kennt einer von euch Fernseher mit integriertem HD Receiver ? Also atm haben meine Eltern nen Tv + nen Receiver. Und weil sie nur eine Fernbedienung wollen wäre halt ne Kombination super.

Also Größe so bis 40" ca. und 700-900&#8364; Max.


----------



## Dropz (20. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand eine gute freeware Firewall empfehlen?


----------



## Alux (20. März 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, kennt einer von euch Fernseher mit integriertem HD Receiver ? Also atm haben meine Eltern nen Tv + nen Receiver. Und weil sie nur eine Fernbedienung wollen wäre halt ne Kombination super.
> 
> Also Größe so bis 40" ca. und 700-900€ Max.



also einen Fernseher mit eingebautem, Receiver? Davon würde ich abraten, weil wenn eins kaputt ist musst das ganze Teil einschicken und die meisten von den Kombis haben eine schlechte Software.


----------



## Kyragan (20. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine gute freeware Firewall empfehlen?



Windows Firewall. 
Reicht für Heimzwecke völlig aus. Davon abgesehen: Wenn du eh hinter nem Router hockst, brauchst du keine Softwarefirewall.


----------



## Dropz (20. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Windows Firewall.
> Reicht für Heimzwecke völlig aus. Davon abgesehen: Wenn du eh hinter nem Router hockst, brauchst du keine Softwarefirewall.



oh ok danke


----------



## Xerivor (20. März 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, kennt einer von euch Fernseher mit integriertem HD Receiver ? Also atm haben meine Eltern nen Tv + nen Receiver. Und weil sie nur eine Fernbedienung wollen wäre halt ne Kombination super.
> 
> Also Größe so bis 40" ca. und 700-900&#8364; Max.



Gibt von Samsung ganz normale Modelle mit eingebauten HD Receivern müsst ich nur mal raussuchen...

Edit: Aber vllt sollte ich noch dazu sagen .. das ich auch die getrennte Kombination emphelen würde. Notfalls schauen ob es Receiver mit Aynet gibt und dazu einen Aynet fähigen TV kaufen.. 

Und Multifunktions Fernbedienungen gibt es auch noch


----------



## muehe (20. März 2011)

hab meinen Eltern den Philips 37PFL7605H geholt mehr als 37"(bei 40-42" hast aber viel mehr Auswahl) ging nich weil er im Schrank steht im Nachhinein hätt es sicher auch n 5605 getan weil man das Ambilight eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann und der Ton evtl. auch noch besser gewesen wäre

aber hab das Ambilight auf feste beruhigende Farbe eingestellt so ist der Hintergrund im Schrank schön beleuchtet in der Nähe des Ambilights noch so Alu Klebeband reflektiert gut in den Hintergrund zwecks Sound kommt demnächst noch was Nubert soll ja demnächst schönes kleines neues nuAktiv bringen

gibt auch schöne Samsungs und LGs aber spiegeln meist sehr stark was bei dem Standort entscheidend ist/war

Fernbedienung von dem Philps nich der Knaller aber geht für Videotext , EPG 3 Tasten drücken


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. März 2011)

Ein guter Tag für die Demokratie und Toleranz in Deutschland, die NPD ist in Sachsen-Anhalt an der 5%-Hürde gescheitert. Hier die enttäuschten Gesichter der NPD: http://on.fb.me/gyzBmg haben sie verdient.


----------



## muehe (20. März 2011)

besser is das schämt man sich ja als MDler


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2011)

Die Gesichter, hahaha(:


----------



## Nebola (20. März 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Gibt von Samsung ganz normale Modelle mit eingebauten HD Receivern müsst ich nur mal raussuchen...
> 
> Edit: Aber vllt sollte ich noch dazu sagen .. das ich auch die getrennte Kombination emphelen würde. Notfalls schauen ob es Receiver mit Aynet gibt und dazu einen Aynet fähigen TV kaufen..
> 
> Und Multifunktions Fernbedienungen gibt es auch noch


Wir haben ja von Unitymedia sogar 2 Receiver. Einen sogar nen richtig großen. Wir haben auch ne Logitech Harmony 555. Aber das ist immer so grausam zu programmieren. Entweder geht das eine oder das andere oder garnichts.



muehe schrieb:


> hab meinen Eltern den Philips 37PFL7605H geholt mehr als 37"(bei 40-42" hast aber viel mehr Auswahl) ging nich weil er im Schrank steht im Nachhinein hätt es sicher auch n 5605 getan weil man das Ambilight eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann und der Ton evtl. auch noch besser gewesen wäre
> 
> aber hab das Ambilight auf feste beruhigende Farbe eingestellt so ist der Hintergrund im Schrank schön beleuchtet in der Nähe des Ambilights noch so Alu Klebeband reflektiert gut in den Hintergrund zwecks Sound kommt demnächst noch was Nubert soll ja demnächst schönes kleines neues nuAktiv bringen
> 
> ...


Ist das bei dem Verlinkten, so das man z.B. die Karte von Unitymedia in den TV schieben kann wie normal bei der Box ? Oder wie bekomme ich sonst deren Sender ?



Blut schrieb:


> Ein guter Tag für die Demokratie und Toleranz in Deutschland, die NPD ist in Sachsen-Anhalt an der 5%-Hürde gescheitert. Hier die enttäuschten Gesichter der NPD: http://on.fb.me/gyzBmg haben sie verdient.


Npd ist zwar kacke, aber trotzdem haben sie mehr als die FPD bekommen


----------



## muehe (20. März 2011)

hab das CI+ / CA Modul + Karte noch dazu geholt http://www.mdcc.de/f...gital-hd-basic/ kommt auch immer auf die Verschlüsselung an die öffentl. rechtlichen bekommst ja ohne die Karte und aufnehmen etc. wollen sie eh nix deshalb auch die CI+ Diskussion überflüssig wollen einfach nur die meisten bzw. die Sender die man am meisten guckt in HD sehen 

gucken eh meist nur Tatort etc. oder Sport/Filme von ARD/ZDF , Vatern ab und an mal Private z.b. auch Boxen wie gestern auf RTL , Championsleague auf Sat.1

bisher hatten sie keine Probleme man brauch nur das passende Modul + Karte

Nachteil find ich teilweise das der TV kein DTS kann weil ich ihnen manchmal FullHD Filme mitbringe mit DTS Ton aufn Lappy schiebe und mit TVersity streamen lasse oder externe Festplatte 

muss dann noch extra aus der DTS Tonspur ne AC3 dazu machen is aber mit dem Popcorn Audio Converter( http://www.videohelp..._AudioConverter ) kein Prob

quasi Programm was andere Programme wie mkvextract , eac3to , mkvmergegui zusammenfasst


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. März 2011)

Hab ihr das schon gelesen? http://www.golem.de/1103/82217.html Hört sich SEHR SEHR Interessant an!


----------



## Kaldreth (21. März 2011)

Kennt sich jemand mit Universal Fernbedienungen aus? Bzw. gibt es eigentlich überhaupt Alternativen zu der Logitech Harmony Reihe? Ich hab keinen Bock mehr zu Hause! BD Player, Receiver, AV-Receiver, Fernseher, Videorekorder ().... ständig hab ich ne falsche in der Hand. Ein paar günstige hatte ich immer mal wieder ausprobiert, aber die haben dann viele weitere Menüfunktionen etc. nicht mehr abgedeckt, so dass ich dann doch immer wieder die spezielle suchen musste... 

Natürlich hat mich immer der Preis für die FBs abgeschreckt aber so langsam....


----------



## muehe (21. März 2011)

von Philips gibs noch ne Menge

aber ka wie die sind


----------



## flausch1990 (21. März 2011)

Hi,
falls sich jemand an mein Problem von letzter Woche erinnert (Monitor war schwarz, Maus wurde aber angezeigt).
Das ist gelöst!
Hab XP Pro einfach neu drauf gespielt...
Allerdings wird mir jetzt angezeigt, dass ich keinen Audio Output habe. Kann mir evtl. jemand freeware empfehlen, damit das wieder klappt? Hab nur ein Headset, keine Kopfhörer. Und das wird mir nicht angezeigt wenn ich das einstöpsel. Oder liegt das an was ganz anderem?
(Mache - wie schon gesagt LP's. Hatte die ganze Zeit realtec, soll ich mir das einfach nochmal runterladen oder irgendwas anderes machen?)

mfg,
flausch


----------



## painschkes (21. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Universal Fernbedienungen aus? Bzw. gibt es eigentlich überhaupt Alternativen zu der Logitech Harmony Reihe? Ich hab keinen Bock mehr zu Hause! BD Player, Receiver, AV-Receiver, Fernseher, Videorekorder ().... ständig hab ich ne falsche in der Hand. Ein paar günstige hatte ich immer mal wieder ausprobiert, aber die haben dann viele weitere Menüfunktionen etc. nicht mehr abgedeckt, so dass ich dann doch immer wieder die spezielle suchen musste...
> 
> Natürlich hat mich immer der Preis für die FBs abgeschreckt aber so langsam....



_Schau mal im Luxx-Forum vorbei - da werden viel die Logitech-Harmony-Dinger empfohlen - weiss grad leider nichtmehr welche das genau war.._


----------



## Alux (21. März 2011)

Hi, mein Problem mit dem buffed Forum in Google Chrome is schlimmer geworden, manche BB Codes werden nicht mehr akzeptiert und von den ganzen Optionen (Schrift, Links und so) geht ja auch nix mehr. Was könnte das sein? Hab zwar schon son Chrome Addon zum löschen der LSO´s runtergeladen aber entweder macht das Teil nix oder es hilft nicht. Ich kann nicht mal mehr nen Zeilensprung machen weil der code nicht nicht mehr erkennt wird -.-


----------



## Kaldreth (22. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hi, mein Problem mit dem buffed Forum in Google Chrome is schlimmer geworden, manche BB Codes werden nicht mehr akzeptiert und von den ganzen Optionen (Schrift, Links und so) geht ja auch nix mehr. Was könnte das sein? Hab zwar schon son Chrome Addon zum löschen der LSO´s runtergeladen aber entweder macht das Teil nix oder es hilft nicht. Ich kann nicht mal mehr nen Zeilensprung machen weil der code nicht nicht mehr erkennt wird -.-



Komisch ich hab mit chrome überhaupt keine Probleme hier im Forum! Nutze allerdings auch überhaupt keine Addons etc....

Danke painschkes werd mich dort mal umhören!


----------



## Kamsi (22. März 2011)

moin - hat jemand schon den neuen Firefox 4 ausprobiert ? läuft der gut auf allen seiten ?


----------



## Sunyo (22. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> moin - hat jemand schon den neuen Firefox 4 ausprobiert ? läuft der gut auf allen seiten ?



Bei mir hat er mit Flash-Videos noch seine Probleme. Werde wohl noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2011)

Ich hab FF4 nahezu die komplette Beta durch genutzt. Mir gefällt er sehr gut.


----------



## Alux (22. März 2011)

was ist ne gute alternative zu GC (außer FF den mag ich nicht)?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. März 2011)

Keine? Google Chrome finde ich immer noch den besten Browser von allen im Moment, FF4 ist gegen Chrome arsch langsam.
Opera gefällt mir sehr gut aber ist mir auch zu langsam.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. März 2011)

Außer Firefox (FF4 ist mit Abstand mein Favorit) bleibt als einzige sinnvolle Sache nurnoch Opera.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. März 2011)

Nutze auch seit langem nur noch Chrome! Irgendwann war mir der FF einfach viel zu langsam! Ich werde die 4er Version auf jeden Fall mal testen! Opera hatte irgendein feature nicht, welches ich gerne gehabt hätte, fällt mir nur gerade nicht ein!


----------



## Alux (23. März 2011)

cool heute geht er wieder ganz normal und spinnt nix rum^^


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Nutze auch seit langem nur noch Chrome! Irgendwann war mir der FF einfach viel zu langsam! Ich werde die 4er Version auf jeden Fall mal testen! Opera hatte irgendein feature nicht, welches ich gerne gehabt hätte, fällt mir nur gerade nicht ein!



Opera ist ein einziger dauerabstürzender Haufen langsamen Quellcodes. :X


----------



## Saalia (25. März 2011)

hab keine lust nen eigenen Thread dafür aufzumachen deswegen poste ich mal hier drin ^^

ich möchte nur eine andere Lösung als die die mir bewusst ist ^^ 

Zur Situation: Ich habe mir ne neue Grafikkarte gekauft. diese benötigt eine externe stromversorgung über einen 6 poligen stecker. Diesen Stecker hat mein netzteil aber nicht. 

Es gibt Adapter dafür, diese benötigen aber 2 Molex Stromstecker (die für IDE festplatten ^^) einen Molex stecker habe ich aber an einer Festplatte angeschlossen. 

Mein netzteil hat nun nur noch einen Molex frei. 

gibt es eine möglichkeit die grafikkarte dennoch zum laufen zu kriegen ohne ein neues netzteil zu kaufen bzw die festplatte auszutauschen?


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

gibt es ne Programmiersprache, die im Vergleich zu den anderen existenten einfacher zu lernen ist und einen mehr oder minder mit den basics vertraut macht?


----------



## Ogil (25. März 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Es gibt Adapter dafür, diese benötigen aber 2 Molex Stromstecker (die für IDE festplatten ^^) einen Molex stecker habe ich aber an einer Festplatte angeschlossen.  Mein netzteil hat nun nur noch einen Molex frei.
> 
> gibt es eine möglichkeit die grafikkarte dennoch zum laufen zu kriegen ohne ein neues netzteil zu kaufen bzw die festplatte auszutauschen?



Bei der Beschreibung haette ich Bedenken, dass Dein Netzteil ueberhaupt die neue GraKa befeuern kann. Was ist es denn fuer ein Netzteil, was fuer eine Grafikkarte?




Dropz schrieb:


> gibt es ne Programmiersprache, die im Vergleich zu den anderen existenten einfacher zu lernen ist und einen mehr oder minder mit den basics vertraut macht?




Es gibt Programmiersprachen die auf Nicht-Programmierer/Anfaenger ausgelegt sind und versuchen das Kreative in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen. Beispiel dafuer waere wohl Processing. Graphische Programmierung waere eine andere Moeglichkeit - also Tools wie NIs Labview.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

Das Processing sieht extrem interessant aus  werde mich dem mal annehmen danke 
Edit : Pokemon auf Pc <3 einself


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRo-1VFMcbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2011)

Schick!


----------



## Palimbula (26. März 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ...
> gibt es eine möglichkeit die grafikkarte dennoch zum laufen zu kriegen ohne ein neues netzteil zu kaufen bzw die festplatte auszutauschen?



Folgendes Kabel könnte passen --> http://www.lindy.de/internes-stromadapterkabel-sli-grafik-fuer-und-pcie-karten-mit-6poligem-oder-8poligem-stromanschluss/33159.html
Allerdings stellt sich auch mir die Frage, ob dein Netzteil eine neue Grafikkarte überhaupt verträgt. Im Zweifelsfalle wirst du es jedenfalls riechen


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Kann man IE downgraden und wenn wie?^^


----------



## wronny (28. März 2011)

WTF-Moment des Tages:
Auf der Systempartion "C" waren nur noch 0Bytes von 80 GB Frei. Ursache: Die Größe von "%APPDATA%\vlc\crashdump", also der Absturzdatei des VLC, betrug schlappe 45 GB.
Die Windows eigene Angabe der Ordnergröße des Ordners betrug nur wenige MB. Das Teil kommt wohl mit so großen Dateien nicht klar.
Gut, wenn man da andere Software zur Hand hat, die einem die Speicheplatz-Sünder aufzeigt.


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Hi ich dachte ich hau jetzt mal fix meinen Tank Guide ins Klassentreffen aber der Eintrag will nicht so wie ich. Der letzte BB Code für die Schrift funktioniert. Also ,jetzt mit Punkt damit er nicht aktiv ist, [.font=Century] (den Punkt da wegdenken). Jetzt ist ab da wo ich den Code als letztes gesetzt hab trotzdem die normale Schrift und der Code steht im Text... was kann das sein?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2011)

Da meine roccat Kone Maus gerade den Geist aufgegeben hat, zufällig irgendwelche empfehlungen? Darf um die 70€ Kosten, gerne natürlich auch billiger.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Da meine roccat Kone Maus gerade den Geist aufgegeben hat, zufällig irgendwelche empfehlungen? Darf um die 70€ Kosten, gerne natürlich auch billiger.



> In Geschäft gehen. Schauen was dir am besten in die Hand passt. Je nach Preis im Geschäft kaufen / im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Kyragan (28. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was du bevorzugst. Eher symmetrische Form oder doch ergonomische Rechtshänderform? Understatement oder Blinkblinki? Mein Favorit ist immer noch die MX518, weil ich den ganzen 983745-dpi-Laserkram für überzogenen Marketingkram halte. Der optische Sensor ist immer noch der imo beste optische Sensor auf dem Markt Mir passt die Form perfekt und außerdem brauche ich keine leuchtende und blinkende Maus.

Alternativ: SteelSeries Xai (symmetrisch), Logitech G500 (Rechtshänder), Razer Deathadder (symmetrisch?).

Wären so meine Laserfavoriten. Wie bereits gesagt, ne MX518 tuts immer noch perfekt und für 70 Euro kannste dir 2 davon+n sackteures Mauspad kaufen.  MX518+SteelSeries QcK=gut und günstig. Fürs restlichen Geld kannste n paar Mal ins Kino gehen, mit nem Rieseneimer Popcorn.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Razer Deathadder (symmetrisch?).



Rechtshänder + hoher Preis


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2011)

Jut, dann schau ich morgen mal was die netten Herren vom Saturn sprechen.


----------



## Ogil (28. März 2011)

Die Deathadder ist ne Rechtshaendermaus - und die von mir bevorzugte Maus, da es so ziemlich die einzige Maus ist, wo ich die Daumentasten auch am Daumen hab und nicht irgendwo vorn/oben. Aber das haengt sicher auch davon ab, wie man die Maus haelt und wie gross die Haende sind...


----------



## Lari (30. März 2011)

Ich hätt da gern mal ein Problem...
Folgendes:
Zweitrechner aus Alt-Teilen (AMD X2 6000+, AMD HD 4850, 4GB Ram etc.) zusammengezimmert. Lief nach Transport 2 - 3 Wochen problemlos, jetzt startet der PC nicht mehr.
Mainboard gibt keinen Pieps von sich, aber alles läuft an (Festplatten, Lüfter).
RAM schließ ich aus.

Gibt es Tipps zur Fehlerfindung? Grafikkarte werd ich in meinem Rechner testen. Wie teste ich die CPU? Andere Fehlermöglichkeiten?


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Hmm ich würd spontan mal schauen ob alle Stecker sitzen, aber haste bestimmt gemacht...

Netzteil vllt defekt? Wobei dann würden die anderen Teile nicht anspringen oder?


----------



## Lari (30. März 2011)

Stecker überprüft.
Obs am Netzteil liegt... weiß ich nicht. Eben weil alles anläuft, nur eben kein Signalton kommt und sich rein garnichts tut.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. März 2011)

Hat wer auch porbleme mit Steam? kann mich nicht mehr ein loggen und wenn ich das PW ändern will komme ich so weit bis man das neue eingeben kann, Klicke dann auf weiter kommt aber immer das es im moment nicht geht und ich es später versuchen soll. Oo

EDIT: hab jetzt mal Steam Support geschrieben.... -.-^^


----------



## Ennia (30. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Stecker überprüft.
> Obs am Netzteil liegt... weiß ich nicht. Eben weil alles anläuft, nur eben kein Signalton kommt und sich rein garnichts tut.



Flash mal dein BIOS. Wie es scheint schlägt schon der POST fehl. Hilft das nicht, dann hat das Board ne Macke. Kann schon sein, dass du beim Zusammenbauen einen Haarriss verursacht hast und dass der jetzt nach dem Transport seine Auswirkungen zeigt. Die einzelnen Komponenten sind sicherlich noch funktionsfähig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Flash mal dein BIOS. Wie es scheint schlägt schon der POST fehl. Hilft das nicht, dann hat das Board ne Macke. Kann schon sein, dass du beim Zusammenbauen einen Haarriss verursacht hast und dass der jetzt nach dem Transport seine Auswirkungen zeigt. Die einzelnen Komponenten sind sicherlich noch funktionsfähig.



jop wird am BIOS / Board liegen wenn kein beep-code kommt.


----------



## Lari (30. März 2011)

Hatte schon die Batterie vom Board ne Nacht draussen, reicht das zum resetten?
Oder muss ich mit Jumpern hantieren, um Bios zu flashen?


----------



## Kyragan (30. März 2011)

Es hätte auch ein kurzer Augenblick gereicht, maximal ne Minute. ;D


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2011)

Den Netzstecker solltest halt auch ziehen


----------



## Ennia (31. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Es hätte auch ein kurzer Augenblick gereicht, maximal ne Minute. ;D



Dann ist aber das BIOS noch lange nicht geflasht... Nur die Informationen sind futsch, das Programm ist das selbe. Um zu flashen musst du schon die Jumper richtig setzen und mit einer Spannung das Programm löschen  (RTFM... )


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Dann ist aber das BIOS noch lange nicht geflasht... Nur die Informationen sind futsch, das Programm ist das selbe. Um zu flashen musst du schon die Jumper richtig setzen und mit einer Spannung das Programm löschen  (RTFM... )



Geflasht nicht, nur resettet. Flashen ohne ein neues BIOS per Diskette/USB-Stick parat zu haben, funktioniert ja eh schlecht.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz kurz eben hier, seit wann wird denn hier in Grün geschrieben? Mhhh!? mmmhhhh??!!!!


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

wie kann ich meine IP herausfinden? :<


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2011)

http://www.wieistmeineip.de/


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

danke


----------



## Nyume (31. März 2011)

hiho,
Ich überlege mein System mit einem neuen Prozesser auszustatten, da mein jetziger 1-Kern Prozesser schon seit rund 5 Jahren überholt ist 
Mein System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Mainboard ist ein ASUS M2N-E <Green>.
Nun weiß ich nur noch nicht genau, welche CPU ich nehmen soll, da ich das Gefühl habe dass es nicht allzu viele CPUs für den Sockel AM2 gibt.
Zur Zeit bin ich an dieser cpu hängen geblieben, da ich auch nicht mehr allzu viel Geld in den PC stecken will:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 5000+

Gibt es bessere Alternativen? Ist die cpu zu "schnell" für den Rest meines Systems, sodass ich auch einen schlechteren nehmen könnte um Geld zu sparen?
Und wie sieht es mit dem Einbau aus? Einfach pc ausmachen, alte cpu raus, neue rein und der Spaß geht los, oder gibt es danach noch irgendetwas im BIOS oder sonst wo einzustellen?

Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz kurz eben hier, seit wann wird denn hier in Grün geschrieben? Mhhh!? mmmhhhh??!!!!



You have three guesses. 

@Nyume Laut ASUS' Website unterstützt das Mainboard sogar aktuelle AM3-CPUs bis hinauf zum Phenom II X4 970. Die CPU läuft dann natürlich etwas "gedrosselt", weil der HT-Link nicht dem eines AM3-Boards entspricht, der Leistungsgewinn aber sollte deutlich spürbar sein. Nun kommts vor allem auf die Restkomponenten und dein Budget an. Ne Grafikkarte aus der HD4600er Reihe, vermutlich ne HD4670 ist natürlich nicht das mächstigste, was auf dem Markt zu haben ist. Wenn du vernünftig zocken willst, solltest du auch hier noch investieren. Am besten du befragst mal dein Konto. Dann können wir dir Konkretes empfehlen.


----------



## Nyume (31. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> [...]
> @Nyume Laut ASUS' Website unterstützt das Mainboard sogar aktuelle AM3-CPUs bis hinauf zum Phenom II X4 970. Die CPU läuft dann natürlich etwas "gedrosselt", weil der HT-Link nicht dem eines AM3-Boards entspricht, der Leistungsgewinn aber sollte deutlich spürbar sein. Nun kommts vor allem auf die Restkomponenten und dein Budget an. Ne Grafikkarte aus der HD4600er Reihe, vermutlich ne HD4670 ist natürlich nicht das mächstigste, was auf dem Markt zu haben ist. Wenn du vernünftig zocken willst, solltest du auch hier noch investieren. Am besten du befragst mal dein Konto. Dann können wir dir Konkretes empfehlen.



Bist du sicher, dass du dir das ASUS M2N-E *<Green>* angeguckt hast? Das normale Asus M2N-E kann auch mit AM2+ Prozessoren umgehen laut der ASUS' Website etc., das <Green> aber nur "normale" AM2 Prozessoren, für was auch immer das "+" stehen mag, dass <Green> scheint damit nicht klar zu kommen. Zumindest steht nichts auf der Originalverpackung und auch auf steht nichts von wegen AM2+ und AM3 Prozessoren.

Bei meiner Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine "ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series". Also keine 4670 oder sonst irgendeine. Zumindest geht das so aus den Systeminformationen hervor, die mir mein Catalyst Control Center anzeigt hervor. Ich hab zwar nichtmehr die Verpackung der Grafikkarte, aber auf ihr war ein Werwolf drauf, falls da jetzt wer genau wissen möchte was das für eine ist .

Auf meinem Konto ist genug Geld, das ist nicht das Problem, allerdings benutze ich meinen PC eigentlich nur zum Facebook stalken, League of Legends spielen und selten mal ne Runde CS:S. Ob bald vielleicht noch WoW wieder dazu kommt kann ich jetzt noch nicht so genau sagen 
Zur Zeit beschränkt es sich aber auf CS:S und LoL da alles andere nicht wirklich viel spaß macht da es einem Daumenkino ähnelt. :S
Allerdings wollte ich -soweit das Sinn macht- nur den Prozessor ersetzen und evtl RAM aufstocken, sodass ich zumindest mal LoL gescheit spielen kann, ohne dass meine fps um 5-10 Zähler nach unten sinken bloß weil ich den Ingame Sound aktiviert habe.

Es wäre also schön, wenn sich die Kosten auf unter 100€ begrenzen würden, da ich eigentlich nur auf der Suche nach einem Dual-Core Prozessor bin, da mein jetziger wohl den Schwachpunkt meines gesamten Systems bildet.


----------



## Soramac (31. März 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> You have three guesses.



Hmmm, let me think. I guess first of all someone asked you , if you want to be a moderator or you thought.. Well its kinda boring so lets do something else


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Hi ich hab ein 5.1 Surround Sound System von Logitech aber wenn ich Youtube höre gehen nur die Boxen: vorne rechts und hinten rechts der Rest nicht.
Wenn ich dann alle durchteste (hab son Programm dafür) dann gehen nur vorne rechts, vorne links und hinten links. Die Lautsprecher Mitte und hinten links gehen trotzdem nicht.

Hab schon Treiber von der Soundkarte erneuert und alles abgesteckt, abgestaubt und wieder angesteckt.

Hoffe einer weis ne Lösung


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2011)

Um welches Soundsystem von Logitech, Betriebssystem und Soundkarte handelt es sich denn? Ebenso wie alt ist es, hat es schonmal funktioniert ganz oder ist es Neu?


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Soundkarte und Boxen hab ich zugleich gekauft
Boxen weis ich nicht genau wie se heißen 
Betriebssystem Windows XP Porfessional 
Soundkarte pls klicken

Bis gestern ging alles bis uaf eine Box, hinten links die geht schon ne Woche nicht

achja und der Subwoover brummt immer mal wieder


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Kann auch an Flasheinstellungen liegen, probier doch mal ob das Problem auch bei html5 auftritt um das auschließen zu können: http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Aos ich hab vergessen sagen das ist auc hwenn ich so Musik vom Computer höre. Und ich hab von der Soundkarte ein Programm dabei wo man die Boxen testen kann mit nem Testton und da gehen die auch nicht.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Hast du eine interne Soundkarte aufm MB? Wenn ja, dann schalte die externe mal aus und probier diese.

Bevor das machst noch eine Frage: Tritt das Problem nur bei den Boxen auf oder auch bei Headset oder anderen Geräten?


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2011)

Sind die Boxen 100%-ig korrekt angesteckt? Wenn ja tendiere ich zu einem Hardwaredefekt, sprich die Box die nichts von sich gibt hat irgendwo nen Schaden.


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hast du eine interne Soundkarte aufm MB? Wenn ja, dann schalte die externe mal aus und probier diese.
> 
> Bevor das machst noch eine Frage: Tritt das Problem nur bei den Boxen auf oder auch bei Headset oder anderen Geräten?



Nur bei den Boxen und die Soundkarte ist extra ich halt nix von Grafik,Sound etc aufn MB


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Dann schließ ich die Soundkarte mal aus. Möglichkeit die Boxen irgendwo anderst zu testen? Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Teilen.


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Ok ich werds ma probieren ich meld mich wenn ichs gmacht hab. Aber her erst morgen.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2011)

Kann ich mir im Internet einen Windows netzwerktreiber herunterladen?


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Soundkarte raus, abgestaubt und wieder rein. Jetzt gehen bis auf eine Box alle obwohl die, die vorher gingen trotzdem immer wieder lange Aussetzer haben.


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2011)

Kann ich mir irgentwo einen codec für vdub als freeware dloaden ? Und wenn ja wie kann ich ihn in vdub hinzufügen?  habs bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen :<


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal meinen Computer innen gründlich ausgestaubt.. außer ner Reaktion meiner Hausstauballergie hats mir nix gebracht.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

Weiß jemand wie ich auf die Routerkonifg von einer easybox 803 zugreifen kann und ggf ports freigeben kann?


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2011)

http://portforward.com/

Router suchen, Anleitung befolgen, fertig.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

und was ist wenn mein model da nicht bei ist ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. April 2011)

Nabend.
Suche nen Camcorder max 200€, kennt wer einen oder hat eine die er mir empfehlen kann ?


----------



## Erz1 (10. April 2011)

Nach langer Zeit schreib ich mal wieder. :b

Hat zwar relativ wenig mit Technik zu tun, aber vielleicht hat ja einer ein paar Empfehlungen ;- )
Und zwar suche ich Bands, die stark an Frei.Wild ; Massendefekt , Broilers oder Planlos erinnern oder sich ähneln.

Ich danke euch (:


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit schreib ich mal wieder. :b
> 
> Hat zwar relativ wenig mit Technik zu tun, aber vielleicht hat ja einer ein paar Empfehlungen ;- )
> Und zwar suche ich Bands, die stark an Frei.Wild ; Massendefekt , Broilers oder Planlos erinnern oder sich ähneln.
> ...



Ich kenne nicht eine der Bands .

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es ja mal eher hier probieren http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/249-musik-tv-und-kino/


----------



## demoscha (11. April 2011)

http://www.myspace.com/bandproletheus


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2011)

Ansich ist das keine schlechte Idee in der EU ein einheitliches Handy-Ladegeraet einzufuehren mit Micro-USB Anschluss, nur frage Ich mich. Wie regelt das Apple dann mit dem iPhone? (:

Quelle: Tagesschau


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2011)

Ist schon bekannt.... Apple macht dann glaube ich so extra Apatpter.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2011)

Ja gut, wenn es schon bekannt ist, wieso glaubst du dann?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. April 2011)

Ich meine das mit den Einheitlichen Handy Ladegeräte. Das mit dem Appel Aptaper hab ich glaub ich mal ihrgen wo aufgeschnapt.

edit: http://www.golem.de/1102/81303.html


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. April 2011)

Nabend.
Hänge grade am Pc meines Bruders, weil mein Pc ist auf einmal so lahm, als würde man nen V6 (Automotor) 4 Zylinder klauen.
Also wollte heute den Pc starten und ging rein auf Desktop dann gings los, verdammt lahm nix ging mehr hab schon win 7 dvd durchlaufen lassen wegen reparieren, nix passiert immer noch verdammt lahm.
Ist meine interne Festplatte durch ??? 
Hier meine Pc Daten:
CPU: AMD phenom 2 x3 720 BE
Graka: ATI Radeon HD 4850 1gb
Ram:4gb ram 

Wer weis Rat? Muss ich nach langer Zeit meit Pc neu aufsetzen? Wenn ja wtf also der ram rennt noch und lässt sich im abgesicherten Modus starten.


----------



## Soramac (14. April 2011)

Ich interessiere mich ja schon seit langen für die Wirtschaft in Deutschland und auch anderen Ländern, besonders im Südamerikanischen Raum und nun wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die iPads bald aus Brasilien kommen. Das ist schon wirklich ein gigantischer Auftrag, ebenso wenn das gut anläuft und Apple damit zufrieden ist, werden vielleicht auch die iPhones bald aus Brasilien kommen. 

Davon abgesehen ist die Wirtschaft um 7.5 Prozent gestiegen, das wüscht man sich nur zu sehr in Deutschland(: und der reichste Mann aus Brasilien (deutsche Wurzeln) und gleichs 8. reichste Mann der Welt plant derzeit neue gigantische Industriekomplexe.

Also ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich Brasilien weiterentwickelt in der Zukunft, besonderes im Hinblick auf die Wirtschaft.

Eins können wir jetzt schon sagen, Fußball spielen können sie die Jungs!


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2011)

Naja, dass die iPad-Produktion nach Brasilien verlegt werden soll, hat mehrere Gründe.

1. Brasilien und ganz Südamerika ist ein absoluter Wachstumsmarkt, deshalb liegt es nur nahe eine räumliche Nähe zu schaffen und vor allem bei den zu erwartenden hohen Verkäufen von iPads die Sondereinfuhrsteuer in Brasilien zu umgehen. Diese Sondersteuer wird dann in Zukunft nicht mehr auf das iPad draufgeschlagen, weil es eben eine Einfuhrsteuer, also ein Zoll, ist. Wenn man dort produziert, kann man dort eben auch billiger verkaufen. Das ist ein sehr kluger Schachzug, da alle anderen PCs, Smartphones und Computer zu 100 % importiert werden müssen und somit diese hohe Steuer auf dem Preis haben.

Letztendlich steuert aber Apple diese Verlagerung nicht, das macht Foxconn, denn Foxconn produziert die iPads.

2. China wird zunehmend teurer, besonders für Foxconn. In allen chinesischen Wirtschafts- und Industriezentren steigen die Löhne in einem sehr hohen Maße. Besonders stark steigen sie in Shenzhen, in eben der Region wo Foxconn mehrere Fabriken mit dem Löwenanteil seiner Arbeiter betreibt. China wird für die sich ständig auf Niedriglohnsuche befindenden Konzerne allmählich zu teuer. Außerdem drängen immer mehr chinesische Anbieter auf die Märkte, was natürlich den Druck erhöht. China befindet sich in einer gigantischen Aufwärtsspirale aus extrem wachsender Wirtschaft -> stark steigenden Preisen (besonders extrem bei Wohnungen) -> stark steigenden Löhnen und somit weiter steigenden Preisen. Es wird noch sehr interessant diese Entwicklung zu beobachten, da eine Menge Fragen noch unbeantwortet sind: Wie wird Chinas ökonomische Zukunft aussehen? Sind die Leute weiterhin halbwegs besänftigt, weil immer mehr Leute der Armut entfliehen können? Wird China einen gewaltigen Aufstand erleben, weil die Menschen Belastungsgrenzen in physischer, psychischer und finanzieller Weise erreichen? Wird Chinas Wirtschaft kollabieren und deshalb den Chinesen unbekannte Auswirkungen bescheren, wie Massenarbeitslosigkeit? Was passiert, wenn letzteres passiert - Volksaufstände, die evtl. blutig niedergeschlagen werden? Was ist mit der extremen Umwelt- und Luftverschmutzung im Reich der Mitte? Wie lange funktionieren Ein-Kind-Politik, Einschüchterung, Propaganda und ideologische Manipulation noch? Wer stillt Chinas wachsenden Hunger nach Energie und Rohstoffen?

Für ökonomische Bewertungen fehlen mir Daten und Fachwissen, zu politischen Entwicklungen halte ich mich mal bewusst zurück.


----------



## Palimbula (15. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Hänge grade am Pc meines Bruders, weil mein Pc ist auf einmal so lahm, als würde man nen V6 (Automotor) 4 Zylinder klauen.
> Also wollte heute den Pc starten und ging rein auf Desktop dann gings los, verdammt lahm nix ging mehr hab schon win 7 dvd durchlaufen lassen wegen reparieren, nix passiert immer noch verdammt lahm.
> Ist meine interne Festplatte durch ???
> ...



Hast du mal die temporären Dateien, z. B. Browser-Cache, gelöscht? Da sammelt sich über die Jahre so einiges an und bremst ordentlich --> "Laufwerk bereinigen", zu finden in den Eigenschaften eines Laufwerks.


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2011)

Ich habe seit gestern das Problem, dass mein own3d Stream nicht mehr geht, da mehrere Patches rausgekommen sind. Seit Monaten hat alles immer problemlos geklappt aber wenn ich nun auf brodcast gehe bleibt der Stream trotzdem immer offline, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2011)

Wer von euch hat eigentlich nochmal eine Xbox? Postet mal eure Gamertags 

Meiner ist Espcap, wie hier.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Ich habe eine, aber leider wird diese Online nicht mehr unterstützt


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2011)

Gemoddet und von Live gebannt?


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Nee ist die erste XBOX


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Mein Gamertag is Mazuhiku würd mich freuen wenn ich Verstärkung für CoD BO bekomm^^


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2011)

Ich hab zwar kein CoD, aber ich adde dich mal 

Ganz was anderes - dieser Monitor hier: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=421259

Ist das schon ein LED? Steht nirgendwo dabei und etwas dicklich scheint der mir schon. Und IPS in der Größe für den Preis ist ja auch ziemlich schick. Ist der Haken etwa dass da noch Röhren drin sind?


----------



## Ennia (19. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kein CoD, aber ich adde dich mal
> 
> Ganz was anderes - dieser Monitor hier: http://accessories.e...dhs1&sku=421259
> 
> Ist das schon ein LED? Steht nirgendwo dabei und etwas dicklich scheint der mir schon. Und IPS in der Größe für den Preis ist ja auch ziemlich schick. Ist der Haken etwa dass da noch Röhren drin sind?



Nein, ist kein Bildschirm mit LED-Beleuchtung. Das ist aber ein sehr guter Bildschirm. Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass ich überhaupt keinen Vorteil gegenüber Kaltkathodenröhren sehe, außer dem geringeren Stromverbrauch... LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung macht nur bei Fernsehern einen Sinn, und dann auch nur, wenn es sich um eine LED-Backlight handelt (keine Edge-Beleuchtung!)


----------



## EspCap (19. April 2011)

Hm... LG hat was im gleichen Preisbereich mit IPS und LED. Was haltet ihr davon? 


http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90410408/lg-flatron-ips231p-bn-schwarz.asp?agent=288


Irgendwie erscheint es mir ein bisschen sinnfrei ein teures IPS-Panel auf eine Kathodenbeleuchtung zu setzen... kommt da der tolle Kontrast überhaupt raus?


----------



## Ennia (19. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hm... LG hat was im gleichen Preisbereich mit IPS und LED. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 
> http://www.computeru...z.asp?agent=288
> ...





Sieht doch vernünftig aus:



> TFT-Aktivmatrix - LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung; IPS



Würde sagen: Ich wünsche dir viel Freude damit!


----------



## muehe (19. April 2011)

ich würd eher den Dell nehmen oder den LG IPS236V der hat n S-IPS Panel und LED 

gibs auch schon recht günstig http://gh.de/a617346.html

wenn du Pivot und n Swivel brauchst dann eher den Dell


----------



## EspCap (19. April 2011)

Ja, den hab ich auch gesehn... aber dieser champagnerfarbene Ständer sieht sowas von furchtbar aus :S
Naja, muss ich mir noch ein bisschen überlegen.

Achja, ich glaube das Netzteil meiner Xbox hat schon den Geist aufgegeben. Nach 10 Minuten WET auf einem keine 3D Grafik mehr (Menü ging noch), dann nach 5 Minuten Xbox auf einmal aus. Netzteil leuchtet rot...


----------



## muehe (19. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, den hab ich auch gesehn... aber dieser champagnerfarbene Ständer sieht sowas von furchtbar aus :S
> Naja, muss ich mir noch ein bisschen überlegen.



naja is ja bloss der Fuss  ansonsten machst mit dem Dell nix falsch auch wenns kein LED ist


----------



## EspCap (19. April 2011)

Ja, zu dem tendiere ich auch. Ich mag die Dell Bildschirme einfach.

Die Xbox geht übrigens wieder. Netzteil kurz mal an einer anderen Steckdose eingesteckt - geht. Dann wieder an der alten - geht bisher auch. Wtf?


----------



## Niranda (20. April 2011)

vllt korridierten einfach die Kontakte oder du hast nicht geputzt *den Finger erheb* und es hat sich mit Staub und Flusen vollgesetzt 

IPS?
Ich kenn nur IPSec 

Aber Dellbildschirme... ich weiß nicht... Dell, HP und Co. sind für mich wie Hama... Eine Firma für alles, aber nichts richtig...


----------



## Ogil (20. April 2011)

Naja - wenn man einen IPS-Bildschirm will und keine Geldscheisse hat (wodurch die guten NECs oder gar Lacies wegfallen), dann bleibt einem halt nur Dell oder HP. Ich werde mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit den HP ZR24w holen - allerdings muss ich vorher meine Geldboerse erst wieder ein wenig maesten 

Und Dell oder HP mit Hama vergleichen? Ich weiss ja nicht. Und bis auf die wirklichen Monitorspezialisten (die dann auch entsprechend kosten) decken doch heute Anbieter ein weites Produktspektrum ab...


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2011)

Niranda schrieb:


> vllt korridierten einfach die Kontakte oder du hast nicht geputzt *den Finger erheb* und es hat sich mit Staub und Flusen vollgesetzt



Unwahrscheinlich, ich sauge jeden zweiten Tag 

Und zu den Monitoren: Naja, Samsung baut auch Smartphones, Flashspeicher, CPUs und Monitore. Und die Monitore sind trotzdem super


----------



## Breoal (20. April 2011)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage...ist es möglich dass die Graka wegen einem zu schwachen Netzteil (aka Chinaböller) crasht?
Also dass ein defekt an der VRam auftritt und der gute alte Matrix-Bildschirm eintritt?


----------



## Ennia (20. April 2011)

Breoal schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage...ist es möglich dass die Graka wegen einem zu schwachen Netzteil (aka Chinaböller) crasht?
> Also dass ein defekt an der VRam auftritt und der gute alte Matrix-Bildschirm eintritt?



Alles ist möglich! Aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass das Netzteil mehr Strom als üblich weitergeleitet hat und dass dadurch ein Defekt an der Grafikkarte hervorgerufen wurde.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. April 2011)

Hi all.
So hab nen problem mit meinem Handy habe Vodafon als Netz Kollege auch.So jetzt zum Problem er hat netz in unserer Werkshalle ich nicht, was kan das sein bitte um hilfe.(Habe mehr mals aus und an gemacht akku raus und wieder rein nichts passiert)
Er hat nen standard Handy ich ein smartphone.(Samsung H1 meins)


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2011)

Empfang ist bauartbedingt.
Ältere Handys haben meistens besseren Empfang, da sie nicht so viel Technik und somit mehr Platz für eine größere Antenne beinhalten.
Bildschirme - die bei Smartphones gerade groß sind - erzeugen auch leicht elektromagnetische Felder, die wiederum den Funk (simple ausgedrückt) behindern. Und noch so andere elektrische Bauteile wie z.B. Lagesensor etc. pp.

Kurz:
Ist normal

Grüße,
Nira

PS:
Satzzeichen und ordentliche Sätze sind deine Freunde


----------



## muehe (22. April 2011)

yeah grad mal 3 bestellt http://www.mindfacto...o-1155-BOX.html war für 148 Euro drin http://www.imagebanana.com/view/r4svnfxa/Inteli7.jpg

mal schauen obs bei dem Preis bleibt der Kaufvertrag ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> yeah grad mal 3 bestellt http://www.mindfacto...o-1155-BOX.html war für 148 Euro drin http://www.imagebana...fxa/Inteli7.jpg
> 
> mal schauen obs bei dem Preis bleibt der Kaufvertrag ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen



Jetzt für das doppelte 
War das jetzt ein Fail-Kauf? ^^


----------



## muehe (22. April 2011)

nö aber bekomm bestimmt ne Storno Mail 

hab sie ja noch für 148 bestellt, glaube nich das die rausgehen aber Versuch isses wert


----------



## Elda (23. April 2011)

Kennt jemand einen guten Treiber um den PS3 controller am PC zu benutzen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. April 2011)

Ein interessanter Test für unsere "heißgeliebten" DualGPUKarten:

Hier Klicken!


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2011)

_Hab auch mal wieder ein Problem - bin seid 2h mitm Laptop on - war grad was zu essen machen - komme wieder und schwupp - ich hab aufeinmal massig Fehlermeldungen : 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HILFE?! :-|_


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

Was sagt die Ereignisanzeige? Kannst du überhaupt noch etwas an dem Notebook machen?


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2011)

_Ich surf im Internet und schreibe mit dem Dingens grad - Uhr läuft normal - ich kann in den Tastmanager - hab sogar noch Skype an (bin aber in keiner Konferenz).

Was meinst genau bei der Anzeige?_

_Jetzt kam grad noch was : _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Und der grösste Teil meiner Desktopicons ist verschwunden._


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

Such einfach mal im Startmenü von Windows nach der Ereignisanzeige. Dort schaust du dir dann in den Windows-Protokollen, Punkt "System", und in den Anwedungs- & Dienstprotokollen, Punkt "Hardware Ereignisse", die jeweiligen letzten Einträge an.


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2011)

_Sollte mir da irgendwas ins Auge fallen?

/Edit : Danke schonmal soweit.
_


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2011)

_Hilfe? :-/

/Edit : Okay..das ist anscheinend ein Virus - hab derzeit kein Windows hier...grrr ._.

Das Programm ist bei mir nämlich auch mit da : 

http://www.trojaner-board.de/96741-windows-recovery-entfernen.html__
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. April 2011)

Das Programm hat sich wohl nicht alleine Installiert? ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2011)

_Ich habs aufjeden Fall nicht installiert - das letzte was ich installiert habe war League of Legends - und das auch nur neu.

Naja..wie auch immer - hab jetzt mal die anweisungen da befolgt und nach dem Scan mit dem Programm neugestartet - bis jetzt ist nichts aufgeploppt - hab auch nochmal gescannt grad - jetzt zeigt er mir nixmehr an.

/Edit : Nur meine Desktopicons sind immernoch weg..und wenn ich die Sachen die draufwaren wieder draufziehen will fragt er mich ob ich die Verknüpfung überschreiben möchte..also sind die noch da aber ich seh die nicht? Hö?
 :-/

Okay..war nur bei einem - ging jetzt aber auch..
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. April 2011)

Mir Schwärmt schon Länger im Kopf Rum 3ten Monitor zu kaufen, im moment hab ich Dell E228WFP (22 Zoll) und Dell ST2410 (24 Zoll)
Ins auge sind mir wegen dem Preis der Acer G225hqcbd (21.5) oder für 30 FR mehr der Syncmaster B2430L (23.6)

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem der Monitore?


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2011)

Haltet eure Hüte fest! 

Nächste Woche, 5. Mai. DSL 2000. Hier, bei mir. Verfügbar und Freigeschaltet!


----------



## Xerivor (27. April 2011)

Traum... und ich hab wohl bis an mein lebensende dsl light ~.~


----------



## Kyragan (27. April 2011)

Ich find ja mein 6000er awfully slow...


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Haltet eure Hüte fest!
> 
> Nächste Woche, 5. Mai. DSL 2000. Hier, bei mir. Verfügbar und Freigeschaltet!



Das erinnert mich doch glatt an das Jahr 2009 zurück. (:

12.000DSL <3 hihi


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2011)

Für mich ist das mehr, als ich mir je erträumt hätte. Und im Herbst gibt's ja sowieso mehr, wenn die restlichen Kabel alle verlegt sind 

Bis zu 25k angeblich, aber das glaube ich erst wenn der erste HD-Film über meinen dann so gut wie gekauften Apple-TV streamt.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2011)

Yep Apple TV ist schon was feines, gibt leider noch wenige App's die den Stream ermöglichen über Airplay, aber eine feine Sache. Kann man sich auf so ein langes HDMI Kabel sparen, wenn man es streamen kann


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2011)

Bis dahin gibt's dann mit Sicherheit den AppStore für den Apple-TV... mit AirVideo wäre das Teil perfekt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. April 2011)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie viel Speicher ein camcorder braucht der in 1280x720 (also hd ready) mit 24fps aufnimmt? Also wie viel gb in der stunde ca. Class 6 reicht da schon aus oder??
Hab nämlcih für 25&#8364; diese cam auf ebay erstanden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynyj0AZAH9E xDDD


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2011)

32.000 ftw


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

edit : Frage in einen neuen Thread geändert


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. April 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> 32.000 ftw



pfff ich könnte VDSL 50.000 bekommen, wenn mir Jemand 75€ pro Monat zuschickt.


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

mein dad hat auf der arbeit glasfaser


----------



## Niranda (29. April 2011)

Würde die kuhle deutsche Telekom die WiMAX-Frequenzen nicht besetzen, hätten wir garantiert schon längst eine deutschlandweite Abdeckung.
Mal ein paar Eckdaten:
Reichweite einer Funkstation: bis zu 50km
Datentransferrate: 330Mbit/s

Aber die Telekom möchte ja noch Geld mit ihrem Telefonnetz verdienen und wird schön die Frequenzen behalten </3 Need Gesetz!


----------



## Xerivor (29. April 2011)

> Die eigentlichen WiMAX-Lizenzen, die sogenannte Broadband-Wireless-Access-Lizenzen (BWA-Lizenzen) für Frequenzen im Bereich 3400 bis 3600 MHz, hat die Bundesnetzagentur in einer Auktion im Dezember 2006 vergeben. Fünf der sechs Interessenten haben die Lizenzen für rund 56 Millionen Euro ersteigert.
> 
> Erfolgreiche Bieter für bundesweite Lizenzen waren die US-Firma Clearwire, die Deutsche Breitbanddienste GmbH (DBD), die unter dem Namen MAXXonair in Städten und unter DSLonair im ländlichen Raum Angebote macht und Inquam, ein Joint Venture des WiMAX-Entwicklers NextWave Wireless mit Finanzinvestoren und der Omnia Holdings Limited. Regionale Lizenzen für Bayern ersteigerten die italienische MGM Productions Group S.R.L. und Televersa online.



Les ich irgendwie was falsches? Genauso lese ich das man in LTE eine größere Zukunft sieht als in Wimax, müsste mich aber mal genauer informieren...


----------



## Soramac (29. April 2011)

Problem bei LTE 4G ist noch, dass es sich hier nur ums Internet handelt. Das heisst, wenn man sich mit einem 4G Handy im LTE Netz befindet. Kann man schnell surfen, aber telefonieren gehört nicht dazu. Nur wenn noch ein normaler Telefonast in der Nähe steht, aber wenn nur 4G vorhanden ist, nichts mit SMS oder telefonieren..


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. April 2011)

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Folgendes: Ich wollte meinen Pc per HDMI Kabel an den Fernseher anschließen, hatte herumexperimentiert in den ATI Catalyst Einstellungen und irgendwann hab ich wohl etwas falsch gemacht, aufeinmal ist der Bildschirm schwarz geworden un in den "Schlummerbetrieb" gewechselt, sprich kein Signal erreicht seitdem meinen Bildschirm.

 Wollte neuststarten und das Bild erscheint aber nurnoch nachdem das Windows 7 "Intro" beendet wird und ich auf die Seite zum anmelden kommen sollte.

Unter dem abgesicherten Modus funktioniert es, da ja auf die Win7 Treiber zurückgegriffen werden und nicht auf die ATI Treiber.
Es hängt wohl daran, doch unter dem Abgesicherten Modus komme ich halt nicht mehr auf die Treiber.
Installation schlägt auch fehl, da ein Treiber nicht geladen werden kann.

Systemwiederherstellungspunkte hab ich keine.

Hilfe wäre sehr nett.

Ich hab einen Acer Aspire M5201 die GRafikkarte ist eine Radeon 4800HD


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Problem bei LTE 4G ist noch, dass es sich hier nur ums Internet handelt. Das heisst, wenn man sich mit einem 4G Handy im LTE Netz befindet. Kann man schnell surfen, aber telefonieren gehört nicht dazu. Nur wenn noch ein normaler Telefonast in der Nähe steht, aber wenn nur 4G vorhanden ist, nichts mit SMS oder telefonieren..



Naja, keine Ahnung wie es in den US aussieht, aber in Deutschland hat man GSM mittlerweile eigentlich wirklich überall. Das ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## muehe (29. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> Folgendes: Ich wollte meinen Pc per HDMI Kabel an den Fernseher anschließen, hatte herumexperimentiert in den ATI Catalyst Einstellungen und irgendwann hab ich wohl etwas falsch gemacht, aufeinmal ist der Bildschirm schwarz geworden un in den "Schlummerbetrieb" gewechselt, sprich kein Signal erreicht seitdem meinen Bildschirm.
> 
> ...



hast den TV jetzt wieder abgestöpselt ?

kannst du am Laptop nicht durchschalten Clone etc. oder der Bildschirm vom Lappy is Primary ? gibs eigentlich ne Taste für oder Tastenkomination


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. April 2011)

ja tv abgestöpselt. nur mein vga bildschirm ist dran. es ist leider kein laptop sondern ein normaler Pc. -.-

Habe schon alles erdenkliche versucht. Es muss doch was geben bevor ich das system neu aufsetzen muss?


----------



## muehe (29. April 2011)

aso normaler Rechner auch egal steck den TV nochmal dran 

und ändern dann dort den wieder den VGA Bildschildschirm auf "Primary" stell richtige Auflösung ein etc.

oder Replace den normalen Bildschirm machst auch unter Desktop Management unten auf die kleinen Bildschirme wenn du beide dran hast


----------



## Kyragan (29. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, keine Ahnung wie es in den US aussieht, aber in Deutschland hat man GSM mittlerweile eigentlich wirklich überall. Das ist nicht das Problem.



GSM klar, nur kein UMTS. Und da reden wir nur von 3G...

Davon abgesehen sind die 4G-Chips noch gar nicht in der Lage die Signale entsprechend zu codieren bzw. zu decodieren, dass man damit sprechen könnte. Letztendlich ists mir bis jetzt auch relativ egal, weil die GSM-Netze qualitativ gut genug sind und es mich überhaupt nicht juckt, ob ich nun zusätzlich zu UMTS noch GSM laufen lassen muss oder nicht. Am Ende ists eh UMTs, dass von den Netzen am meisten Akkuleistung zieht.


----------



## Niranda (30. April 2011)

VoIP 4tw - wozu noch Funkmasten?^^

Mir ging es jetzt aber um's reine Internet, nicht um Mobilfunk... ihr habt ja euch über eure kleinen 50000er leitungen gefreut..


----------



## Zukane (30. April 2011)

Hab gehört das die GTX 590 sehr viel Watt braucht.

habe etwas von 800 gelesen, mal was von 1200 und dann 600^^

Wieviel braucht die ungefähr? Kann mir das jemand sagen?

Würde mich intressieren 

Hört sich ja schonmal krass an soviel Watt.


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2011)

GTX590

StromversorgungAnschluss2x 8-pin-Grafikkartenanschlussmax. Verbrauchca. 365 Watt (bei Volllast)

Quelle: Alternate

Also 800 oder 1200Watt für eine Grafikkarte, das muss schon eine Rakete sein.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also 800 oder 1200Watt für eine Grafikkarte, das muss schon eine Rakete sein.



Oder ein Staubsauger. Oder ein Elektrogrill. Oder beides.


----------



## Zukane (30. April 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> GTX590
> 
> StromversorgungAnschluss2x 8-pin-Grafikkartenanschlussmax. Verbrauchca. 365 Watt (bei Volllast)
> 
> ...



Eben hat mich schon gewundert.

Laut Hersteller 800 Watt (also Nvidia) soweit ich mitbekommen habe.

Bei einer Testseite haben die selber bei Volllast 600 Watt gemessen und laut "Experten" angeblich 1200 watt sollte man haben für alles.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Eben hat mich schon gewundert.
> 
> Laut Hersteller 800 Watt (also Nvidia) soweit ich mitbekommen habe.



Das ist vermutlich eher die empfohlene Leistung, die das Netzteil insgesamt haben sollte.


----------



## Nebola (30. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oder ein Staubsauger. Oder ein Elektrogrill. Oder beides.



War bei der 480 ja nicht anders, vorne geht der Staub rein, oben wird das Fleisch drauf gebraten, und hinten kommt die Heizluft fürn Winter wieder raus.


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> War bei der 480 ja nicht anders, vorne geht der Staub rein, oben wird das Fleisch drauf gebraten, und hinten kommt die Heizluft fürn Winter wieder raus.




Jo. Bei den steigenden Ölpreisen wird es vermutlich demnächst billiger im Keller zum Heizen einfach eine kleine Renderfarm zu betreiben anstatt Heizöl zu verbrennen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. April 2011)

Ja und stellt euch jetzt mal vor sie hätten ein GTX490 gemacht


----------



## Zukane (30. April 2011)

Hm ich frag mich wozu man solche Grafikarten braucht (die GTX 590) 

Parallel 10 mal Crysis 2 offen haben bei 10 monitoren oder was? XD
Fats kein Programm geschweige denn Games braucht sowas oder?^^

Kenne kein Programm (Bildbearbeitung etc) das ne so gute grafikkarte braucht das wird doch eh alles mit dem Prozessor gemacht.


----------



## Palimbula (30. April 2011)

Man braucht auch nicht wirklich SUV's, dennoch werden diese gebaut und gekauft.


----------



## Zukane (30. April 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Man braucht auch nicht wirklich SUV's, dennoch werden diese gebaut und gekauft.



Hm okay hab ich mir auch schon fast gedacht ;/


----------



## Elda (2. Mai 2011)

Moin,
ich hab mal ne frage: Ist der Qualitative unterschied zwischen einem Full Hd Pc Monitor und einem Full Hd Fernseher groß wenn es ums PS3 spielen geht?


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2011)

_Nö - hat beides eine Auflösung von 1920x1080._


----------



## Elda (2. Mai 2011)

Und wie ist das von den Hz zahlen her? Sind die entscheidend?


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2011)

Zu Herz fällt mir auch grad ne Frage ein ...

Nach dem letzten WoW Patch stand in den Optionen bei mir seltsamerweise auf einmal was von 59 Hz.
Da bei mir zuvor ales auf 60 Hz lief, wollte ich das wieder umstellen.
Allerdings gab es dadurch nun 2x schon nen ingame Criterror.

Woran kann das liegen?

Auf Wunsch kann ich auch den Errortext dazu posten (ist aber recht lang).

greetz


----------



## aseari (2. Mai 2011)

@ Elda: Ich würde sagen, der Unterscheid liegt nur in der Größe und damit verbunden in der "Enge" der Pixel zueinander. Wenn du einen halben Meter vor einem 50 Zoll Full-HD-Bildschirm sitzt, dann siehts trotz Full-HD scheisse aus. Die Entfernung zum Bildschirm spielt eine große Rolle in der Entscheidung, ob man sich lieber einen Monitor oder einen Fernseher kauft.
Zu den Hertz-Zahlen: Falls du gut Englisch kannst ist dieses Video vielleicht was für dich.


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zu Herz fällt mir auch grad ne Frage ein ...
> 
> Nach dem letzten WoW Patch stand in den Optionen bei mir seltsamerweise auf einmal was von 59 Hz.
> Da bei mir zuvor ales auf 60 Hz lief, wollte ich das wieder umstellen.
> ...



hast du Dx11 aktiviert ?

hatte mal irgendwas gelesen


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2011)

Hmm aktiviert?
Weiß jetzt nicht so genau, welche Aktivierung Du meinst.

Habe Win7 (also mit DirectX 11)
Eingebaut ist nur eine GTS 250er (also DirectX 10)
Ingame unter den Optionen gibt es für die Grafikschnittstelle nur 2 Einstellmöglichkeiten -> DX 9 und DX 11.
DX 11 habe ich mal eingestellt (bringt deutlichen fps Schub)
Abgeschmiert war es mir, glaub, mit der DX9 Einstellung.

An anderer Stelle hatte ich schonmal gefragt, was diese Einstellung denn überhaupt genau bedeutet.
Und welche die richtige Auswahl ist ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2011)

eigentlich gabs das Problem wenn Dx11 eingestellt und unter Dx9 konnte man dann wieder 60hz auswählen

wobei ich damit keine Probleme habe egal ob Dx11 oder Dx9 kann immer 60Hz einstellen


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Und wie ist das von den Hz zahlen her? Sind die entscheidend?



_Was genau ist denn dein Problem bzw. was willst du genau wissen? Da kann man sicherlich besser helfen - als alle Fragen einzeln zu beantworten._


----------



## muehe (2. Mai 2011)

Monitor hast hast deine 60Hz und TV genauso auch beim 100Hz , 200hz TV

Unterschiede hast meist nur bei Reaktionszeiten , Input-Lag


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zu *Herz* fällt mir auch grad ne Frage ein ...
> 
> Nach dem letzten WoW Patch stand in den Optionen bei mir seltsamerweise auf einmal was von 59 Hz.
> Da bei mir zuvor ales auf 60 Hz lief, wollte ich das wieder umstellen.
> ...



Welcome in Medizinforum




aseari schrieb:


> @ Elda: Ich würde sagen, der Unterscheid liegt nur in der Größe und damit verbunden in der "Enge" der Pixel zueinander. Wenn du einen halben Meter vor einem 50 Zoll Full-HD-Bildschirm sitzt, dann siehts trotz Full-HD scheisse aus. Die Entfernung zum Bildschirm spielt eine große Rolle in der Entscheidung, ob man sich lieber einen Monitor oder einen Fernseher kauft.
> Zu den Hertz-Zahlen: Falls du gut Englisch kannst ist dieses Video vielleicht was für dich.



Arghhh. Bitte keine Einheiten + - + "Zahlen", du sagst ja auch nicht "Meter-Zahlen"

Das heißt Frequenz, in diesem Fall Bildschirmaktualisierungsfrequenz




Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm aktiviert?
> Weiß jetzt nicht so genau, welche Aktivierung Du meinst.
> 
> Habe Win7 (also mit DirectX 11)
> ...



Interessant, dein Pc läuft also auf einer Einstellung besser, die seine Hardware gar nicht unterstützt.

-> Softwareproblem oder eine GTS250 Special von der ich jetzt zum ersten Mal höre wurde released die dx11 unterstützt


----------



## Xerivor (3. Mai 2011)

Sers kann ich eine ext3 partition auf meiner SD Karte nur mit einem Linux tool wie z.B. Gparted erstellen oder gibt es da andere programme?


----------



## Elda (3. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was genau ist denn dein Problem bzw. was willst du genau wissen? Da kann man sicherlich besser helfen - als alle Fragen einzeln zu beantworten._



Ok die letzte frage könnt ihr vergessen.


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2011)

Habe das einfach mal aus Interesse gemacht und irgendwie versteh ich das net so richtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suntor (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dieser Pc-zusammenstellung haltet:

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]4x 3,4 Ghz AMD Prozessor mit Hypertrasport 

8 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher DDRIII mit 1333MHz
1 Terrabyte festplatte 7200 rpm

Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 460 mit 1 GB DDR5
Mainboard AM3 Serie 

Multi DVD Brenner
Netteil 560 W 80 +[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]gruß Suntor [/font]


----------



## Knallfix (5. Mai 2011)

@Soramac: an deinem Wohnort ist normales DSL verfügbar. Also gibts kein Funk DSL für dich 
Ist eigentlich auch nur für Gebiete gedacht und sinnvoll, in denen es noch kein DSL aus der Telefonleitung gibt.

Knall


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, keine 2 Mbit geworden. Aber immerhin. Und vielleicht wird's ja noch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (5. Mai 2011)

cool nicht mal so schlecht bei mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

*sigh*

Schwankt leider doch ziemlich. Teilweise sogar langsamer als vorher. Telekom, ich hasse dich.


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2011)

_Sagt mal..welchen "Handheld" würdet ihr denn so für einen 5-6 Jährigen empfehlen? 

Ich hab hier zwar noch einen alten Gameboy..aber naja..wir habens schon getestet - der Bildschirme ist viel zu dunkel usw usw.

Hab mich mal umgeschaut - irgendwie find ich alle "Aktuellen" recht gut - was sagt ihr?

-------

Es ist nur mal für einen langweiligen Abend oder wenn man mal unterwegs ist - spart euch also irgendwelche pädagogischen Kommentare.

-------

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2011)

nen DS XL vielleicht. Da gibts jedenfalls die meisten "kinderkompatiblen" Spiele drauf  Und ist wg. dem 3DS zZ auch sehr günstig

Nen 3DS würde ich wg. dem doch sehr augenüberanstrengenden 3D-Modus nicht empfehlen für Kinder.


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

DS. Allerdings keinen 3DS, eher einen alten DSi oder evtl. einen XL. Dafür gibt's nunmal die meisten Kinderspiele, oft auch mit pädagogisch sinnvollem Hintergrund. 3DS soll nichts für Kinderaugen sein, und ehrlich gesagt finde ich den auch nicht so toll. Akkulaufzeit viel zu gering, 3D sieht auch nicht so toll aus und er ist ziemlich dick. 

Oder einen iPod Touch


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2011)

_Den DS hab ich auch im Auge - meine Mutter hatte noch die PSP vorgeschlagen - ich hab aber gesagt das wäre eher was für mich..gibt dort zwar auch Cars,Spongebob,Toystory usw usw. aber naja.

Also den "normalen" Nintendo DS? Schau ich mich mal ein wenig um - danke :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (6. Mai 2011)

PSP? Ne, lieber nicht. Imo ist der DS die beste Variante.


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

PSP ist schon was für ältere. Das einzige Argument dafür wäre Little Big Planet, aber ob das ein 5-6 jähriger schon kann ist die andere Frage. Der DS ist eben _der_ Kinder-Handheld überhaupt.

Achja, wo wir gerade bei Konsolen sind - *edit by Ahra*
_
*Keine Werbung. Wisst ja, bin ein Spießer. <3*_


----------



## Ol@f (10. Mai 2011)

Hab ma ne Frage und zwar will ich eine Wii mitm Beamer anschließen. Glaubt ihr, dass die Sensorbar für ein etwa 2m breite Leinwand und dazu maximaler Höhe (bei 4:3 ?) präzise genug ist? Wenn nein, kann man da mit einfachen Mitteln ein Ersatz finden? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich irgendwie IR-LED'S auftreiben könnte.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2011)

http://9to5google.com/387/samsung-prepping-10-1-inch-2560-by-1600-pixel-resolution-display-for-tablets/

Ich will nicht wissen, wie Android ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung darauf ruckelt. Oder überhaupt irgendwas. Trotzdem ziemlich geil.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Mai 2011)

Kennt Jemand schon das Porgramm Prey? sieht Interessant aus. 

Vorschau Video http://vimeo.com/18728980


----------



## Xerivor (14. Mai 2011)

Habe grade einen Artikel darüber gelesen, glaube ich mach mir das mal auf mein Handy  ergänzt sich gut zu "where is my droid".


----------



## Ogil (14. Mai 2011)

Ist da der Bundestrojaner auch direkt dabei? Ist bestimmt eine tolle Idee eine Software zu installieren, der man gezielt das Recht gibt Daten des Geraets zu sammeln und zu versenden.


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2011)

Klingt ganz interessant, vielleicht teste ich es mal aus. Sowas ähnliches dürfte aber ja mit FindMyMac in Lion kommen


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2011)

Das rumpelt und scheppert und macht Lärme genau so wie das iPhone dann das Macbook Pro? ;P


----------



## Elda (16. Mai 2011)

Moin,
hätte da mal eine frage, undzwar möchte ich meine PS3 an meinen Samsung Syncmaster t220 anschließen, da dieser aber nur einen Dvi anschluss besitzt und einen vga wollte ich mit ein Dvi zu Hdmi kabel kaufen und die Ps3 so verbinden. Jetzt die eigentliche frage was kann ich machen damit ich nicht immer die beiden anschlüsse switchen muss wenn ich mal Pc oder Ps3 spielen will?


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2011)

Gibt so Switches wo man 2 Kabel reinpacken kann und per Knopfdruck wechseln kann, gibts aufjedenfall bei uns in der Schule, aber keine Ahnung wie die Dinger heißen geschweige denn woher man sie bekommt.


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2011)

KVM Switch nennen sich die Teile, gibt's überall im Internet und in jedem besseren Elektroladen.


----------



## Elda (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort.

edit: Ich guck grad bei Amazon nach dem Ding. Nur da sind unmengen davon da ~.~
Kennt da jemand was günstiges was auch einigermaßen Leistung bringt? (hab jetzt den da angeguckt Link , aber der soll Pixelfehler aufweisen)

edit 2: Würde es eigentlich auch gehen wenn ich einen Hdmi switch kaufe und dvi zu hdmi kabel und dann meinen Pc + Ps3 damit verbinde? Ich brächte zwar 3 dvi zu hdmi kabel aber ob das überhaupt funktionieren würde?


----------



## Ennia (19. Mai 2011)

Einen KVM (Keyboard, Viseo, Mouse) Switch brauchst du sicherlich nicht - Das ist Blödsinn. Der reicht völlig aus: http://www.amazon.de/DVI-Switch-2-fach-manuell-Buchse/dp/B000LQYIFQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1305791988&sr=1-1
Die dinger nennen sich DVI-Switch...


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2011)

_Hat natürlich super Bewertungen :-O_


----------



## Ennia (19. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat natürlich super Bewertungen :-O_



Weil die Idee einen "einigermaßen günstigen" switch zwischen zu schalten allein schon eine schlechte ist. Alles was gut funktioniert kostet viel, viel mehr. Außerdem ist der gepostete KVM-Switch vom selben Hersteller. Kann mir kauf vorstellen, dass der besser funktionieren sollte - wäre auch unlogisch. Umstecken, oder 100 Eulen ausgeben.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2011)

Yay. Neues Handy ist da. Die Frage ist nur, bei welchem Nachbarn...


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2011)

Was denn für eins, Galaxy?


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2011)

_Soweit ich mitbekommen habe : Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc - kann mich aber auch verlesen haben._


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2011)

Ach stimmt, da war ja was. Auch schick


----------



## Kyragan (20. Mai 2011)

Ist das Xperia Arc. Bin grad am Market durchsuchen und einrichten.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2011)

So, neue Monitor ist da  

Bild 1 | Bild 2 | Bild 3 | Bild 4 | Bild 5


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Schick, gz


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2011)

So - ich werde mich mal ins Getuemmel des Samstagseinkaufs stuerzen und mir endlich ein neues Handy besorgen. Das Arc hatte ich mir auch angeguckt - und obwohl die Daten freilich super sind und ich nix gegen ein Sony-Handy haette (meine beiden vorherigen waren auch welche) gefaellt es mir so garnicht. Irgendwie eine zerbrechlich wirkende Plastikflunder. Ich werde mich nun wahrscheinlich zwischen dem HTC Sensation und dem Desire S entscheiden - wobei mir wohl am liebsten ein Handy der Groesse des Desire S mit den Daten des Sensation waere. Aber das hat es irgendwie nicht...


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

HTC hat eindeutig eine zu große Produktpalette... aber sowohl das Sensation als auch das Desire S dürften eine gute Wahl sein. Ein Sony Smartphone würde _ich_ mir nie kaufen, auch wenn ich verstehen kann dass Kyra das Arc gekauft hat - lecker ist es schon. Aber Sonys Updatepolitik ist ja noch schlimmer als die von Moto...


----------



## Xerivor (21. Mai 2011)

HTC Sensation hat einen geschlossenen Bootloader, außerdem ist von P/L das Samsung Galaxy S2 wohl eher zu emphelen als das Sensation. 

Verarbeitungsmäßig ist das Desire HD sowie das Desire S wohl eher so lala, oft ist es der Akkudeckel an dem es scheitert bei manchen ist er beim öffnen einfach durchgebrochen weil er so schwer zu öffnen geht, waren wohl aber Montagsgeräte (Pech kann man bei allen Herstellern haben!). Außerdem die Akkuleisten (!), HTC verbaut oft sehr schwache Akkus aber wenn du mit einer Akkulaufzeit von 1-3 Tagen zufrieden bist (3 Tage aber auch nur bei sehr schwacher Nutzung), ist der Akku auch kein Problem.

Das Samsung Galaxy S2 ist momentan wohl das beste Handy auf dem Markt von der Perfomance her (hat auch einen S-Amoled Display verbaut!), das Plastikgehäuse wirkt anscheinend laut einigen Usern auch nicht so billig wie das vom I9000, also aufjedenfall mal einen Blick wert!

LG Optimus Speed gibt es auch wobei ich überhaupt kein LG Fan bin und dementsprechend ist auch meine Meinung zu dem Handy. Das Gerät an dem ich rumgespielt hatte war nur am ruckeln, aber das Problem haben andere wiederrum nicht kA muss man halt selbst mal testen.



Jedoch ich als absoluter HTC fan, ich selbst habe das HD2 (jedoch mit Android drauf) bin absolut zufrieden mit meinem Gerät, top verarbeitet, der Große Bildschirm ist auch einfach nur toll (die Größe ist absolut in Ordnung dafür ist das Gerät schön flach). Und es funktioniert einfach


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2011)

Sony ist ja nun dieser "Update-Allianz" angeschlossen, weshalb Updates für 18 Monate garantiert sind. Außerdem werden Updates schneller gehen, weil Timescape nur noch ne App mit Widget ist und nicht mehr so tief im System sitzt. Von der Verarbeitung bin ich recht angetan. Ich find nicht, dass sichs zerbrechlich anfühlt. Es liegt sehr angenehm in der Hand, man spürt kaum, dass man da ein Telefon mit einem 4,2"-Display in der Hand hat - vor allem weil es so leicht, dünn und schmal ist. Das Galaxy 2 beispielsweise ist noch dünner, fühlt sich aber viel klobiger an, weil es deutlich breiter ist

HTC ist ne Frage von Preis und Leistung und da sind die Jungs imo nicht so gut. Die Geräte sind einfach zu teuer für das, was sie leisten. Außerdem sind die Akkulaufzeiten aufgrund der kleinen Akkus sehr schwach, das können andere besser. Das LG Optimus Speed scheint Probleme am laufenden Band zu haben und fällt deshalb imo auch raus.

Edit: http://www.inside-handy.de/news/21692-software-update-android-2-3-3-fuer-xperia-arc-und-play-startet-naechste-woche


----------



## Ogil (21. Mai 2011)

Naja - da ich das Ganze eh mit Vertrag nehme und ich beim gewaehlten Vertrag die freie Auswahl des Telephons habe, ist mir Preis/Leistung Wurscht. 

Vom LG wurde mir ueberall (selbst in diversen Laeden) nur abgeraten, das Arc sagte mir persoenlich nicht zu (grade weil es so leicht ist fuehlte es sich fuer mich wahrscheinlich so zerbrechlich an), die Samsungs gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so wirklich und viel mehr gibt es dann ja schon nicht mehr. Die Entscheidung war dann auch schwer und letztlich zwischen den beiden schon genannten Modellen: Desire S (perfekte Groesse) oder Sensation (Dualcore-CPU)? Am Ende hab ich mich fuer das Sensation entschieden - zwar doch schon recht gross, fuehlt sich aber wertig an und da ich beim gewaehlten Vertrag beide ohne Zuzahlung haben konnte, hab ich doch das nagelneue Modell genommen.

Nun erstmal rumspielen. Seit Windows CE Zeiten hab ich kein Smartphone mehr gehabt


----------



## Kyragan (21. Mai 2011)

Das Sensation istn hammergeiles Telefon. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2011)

So, nun isser an der Wand 

Bild 1 | Bild 2 und Bild 3


----------



## Xerivor (21. Mai 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - da ich das Ganze eh mit Vertrag nehme und ich beim gewaehlten Vertrag die freie Auswahl des Telephons habe, ist mir Preis/Leistung Wurscht.
> 
> Vom LG wurde mir ueberall (selbst in diversen Laeden) nur abgeraten, das Arc sagte mir persoenlich nicht zu (grade weil es so leicht ist fuehlte es sich fuer mich wahrscheinlich so zerbrechlich an), die Samsungs gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so wirklich und viel mehr gibt es dann ja schon nicht mehr. Die Entscheidung war dann auch schwer und letztlich zwischen den beiden schon genannten Modellen: Desire S (perfekte Groesse) oder Sensation (Dualcore-CPU)? Am Ende hab ich mich fuer das Sensation entschieden - zwar doch schon recht gross, fuehlt sich aber wertig an und da ich beim gewaehlten Vertrag beide ohne Zuzahlung haben konnte, hab ich doch das nagelneue Modell genommen.
> 
> Nun erstmal rumspielen. Seit Windows CE Zeiten hab ich kein Smartphone mehr gehabt


 
Glückwunsch, ich denke bereuen wirst du deinen Kauf nicht. Wobei es mir kalt den Rücken runterläuft bei nem geschlossenen Bootloader


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> So, nun isser an der Wand
> 
> Bild 1 | Bild 2 und Bild 3




Sehr schick  Mich würde nur das Kabel noch ein bisschen stören.
Ich würde vermutlich zwei Löcher durch die Wand bohren, aber ein Kabelkanal tut's auch


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2011)

Hab noch so nen Schlauch im Keller, der kommt noch drum ^^


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2011)

_Sehr schick Nebolein :-)_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hab noch so nen Schlauch im Keller, der kommt noch drum ^^



Wenigstens hat Nebola schonmal an die Kerze fuer den heutigen Tag gedacht!


----------



## Nebola (22. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sehr schick Nebolein :-)_


Danke :>



Soramac schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat Nebola schonmal an die Kerze fuer den heutigen Tag gedacht!


Links daneben steht noch ne 2.


----------



## Ol@f (23. Mai 2011)

Kann mir wer ne externe Festplatte (2.5") mit 500GB für etwa 50-60€ empfehlen?


----------



## Kyragan (23. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> So, nun isser an der Wand
> 
> Bild 1 | Bild 2 und Bild 3


Schöner Monitor. Auf gehts, Review! Muss ja nix langes sein, kann man zu nem Monitor ohne professionelles Equipment eh nicht. Wie wärs mit nem kleinen Erfahrungsbericht und kurzem Vergleich zu deinem alten Monitor? ;D


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2011)

Naw, ich kann euch demnächst sagen wie es sich damit zockt etc, aber Review wird es sicher nicht geben


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2011)

So iPad ist verkauft, heute rausgeschickt.. alles weg.. kommt alles raus jetzt. Die ganzen altmacht Gläser kommt alles weg jetzt.. hat doch alles kein Sinn mehr.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kann mir wer ne externe Festplatte (2.5") mit 500GB für etwa 50-60&#8364; empfehlen?



Iomega Prestige habe selbst die USB2.0 Version. in silber. schick, schnell, sicher


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> So iPad ist verkauft, heute rausgeschickt.. alles weg.. kommt alles raus jetzt. Die ganzen altmacht Gläser kommt alles weg jetzt.. hat doch alles kein Sinn mehr.



What? Heißt das du holst dir ein iPad 2 oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2011)

Entweder hole ich mir das iPad 2 in Weiss mit Wifi und 16GB und laufe mit dem Ding unterm Arm durch die Mall mit dem Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcuCBfLSGIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





oder ich spare es fuer Klamotten


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne deinen Kleiderschrank nicht, aber ich würde das iPad nehmen


----------



## Nebola (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn schon mit dem Lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvYCdx9mwNE


----------



## Kyragan (24. Mai 2011)

Wo wir bei Reviews waren. Ich hab da mal eins online gestellt... Hab weder Wörter noch Bilder gezählt, aber es sind viele... :X


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2011)

Oder das Lied yupp (:

Nunja ich lege halt etwas Wert aufs Aussehen und wollte mir mal wieder paar neue Klamotten leisten, weil sowas sehen die Frauen. Ein iPad das zuhause rumliegt nicht


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja ich lege halt etwas Wert aufs Aussehen und wollte mir mal wieder paar neue Klamotten leisten, weil sowas sehen die Frauen. Ein iPad das zuhause rumliegt nicht



Ich laufe jetzt auch nicht nackt rum, weil ich mir ein iPad gekauft habe


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2011)

So war das jetzt auch nicht gemeint, sondern ich wollt mir halt wieder paar neue Klamotten kaufen und dann reicht das Geld nicht mehr fuer das iPad :/


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Schon klar 

Das Invisible Shield war übrigens eine Katastrophe. Es ist viel zu wenig von diesem Shield-Spray dabei und beim Blasen-rausstreichen verschieb sich die Folie total und wird auch beschädigt. Naja, wofür hat man eine lebenslange Garantie, morgen lass ich mir mal neue zuschicken und versuch es dann nochmal.

Und mal wieder - <3 Telekom. Seit gestern Abend kein Internet, eigentlich müssen sie es in 24 Stunden fixen. "Aber vor morgen Abend kriegen wir da keinen Techniker mehr her.". Dabei hilft es in 99% der Fälle, einfach die Leitung neuzustarten. Aber nein, das kann er ja nicht einfach so machen nur weil ich das sage. Liege vermutlich sowieso eher an unseren Router. Sei ja auch kein Wunder, wo wir ja nicht den Original Telekom-Router sondern einen Linksys haben. Fuckyeah.


----------



## Xerivor (25. Mai 2011)

Vikuiti > all bessere Folien gibts nicht


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Bei der Größe die ein iPad hat ist es glaube ich mit keiner Folie wirklich leicht.


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2011)

Siehste, deshalb klebt man sich auch 4 iPhone zusammen weil das einfacher ist mit 4 Folien. Weis doch jeder tztz..


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2011)

Von Folien habe ich noch nie soooo viel gehalten, hatte mal eine auf meinem iPod Touch, aber ab dem Punkt garnicht mehr. War einfach nur nervend und sieht doof aus.

Gibt zwar Antiglare Folien fuer das iPad, weil es so spiegelt, aber was anderes wuerde ich auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Ne, Antiglare geht gar nicht. Wenn ich das haben wollte, hätte ich mir auch gleich ein WeTab kaufen können. Das sieht einfach nur furchtbar aus. Mir gehts nur darum, dass das Display geschützt ist und das Pad ein bisschen griffiger wird, was mit den InvisibleShields eigentlich ganz gut klappt. Wenn man die Folie draufbekommt.


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2011)

Als ich das iPad mit rausnam, hat es schon ganz schoen gespiegelt, da waere ich ueber so eine Folie froh gewesen(:

aber ja, stell ich mir schwierig vor , die drauf zu bekommen ohne Blasen :x


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2011)

Frag doch Carglass


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2011)

_Haha..genau in dem Moment wo ich das gelesen hab kam die Werbung.. _


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Keine Kunst, die läuft ja auch alle 5 Minuten auf allen Sendern


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2011)

Fuer Microsoft sieht es zurzeit auch ganz schoen eng aus ..., erst das ganze Team aufgeloest fuer die Entwicklung von einem Tablet und nun hat der Erfinder von der Xbox bei Microsoft die Kuendigung eingereicht und Steve Ballmer steht unter Druck.


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

ICH HAB SCHON GANZ VIEL GEDULD, ABER SO GEHTS EIFNACH NICHT MEHRRR RARGGGHHHH !!!! ES LAGGT NUR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Mai 2011)

ich sag nur 8GB ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Mai 2011)

Nice try, Samsung.

http://thisismynext.com/2011/05/28/samsung-apple-iphone-5-ipad-3/


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2011)

Dacht ich mir auch so. Samsung würde ja nie etwas von anderen nachbauen und die wollen damit nur sichergehen das dies auch nicht passiert 

/Ironie off


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2011)

KIA kann auch nicht zu BMW gehen und sagen, wir wuerden gerne die neuen Prototypen der neuen 4er Reihe sehen, dass wir sichergehen koennen, dass wir in der Richtung nichts aehnliches bauen.

Also manchmal ist das nur zu lachen :b


----------



## Kyragan (29. Mai 2011)

Sind doch normale Geschäftstaktiken, um Einblick in die Projekte anderer Firmen zu kriegen. Andere verklagen sie lieber und einigen sich dann irgendwie mit Patenteinsicht über x Jahre, wie es bei Intel und AMD der Fall war. Samsung hat denke ich grad eben keinen Grund ein iPhone nachzubauen. Das Galaxy S2 geht weg wie geschnitten Brot und wird von allen Reviewern, ja sogar vom Apple-verliebten Engadget, über alles gelobt und als bestes Smartphone der Welt angepriesen. Das Ding wird sich auch weiter verkaufen wie blöd, so wie es der Vorgänger auch schon getan hat. Dennoch schadet es nie sich ein paar "Ideen" zu holen. Das versucht irgendwie jeder Konzern.


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2011)

Vor allem sollte jedem klar sein, dass diese Forderung/Klage nur die Antwort auf den Gerichtsentscheid von vor ein paar Tagen ist, wo Samsung verpflichtet wurde ihre Prototypen vor Release Apple zu zeigen, damit diese sicher stellen koennen, dass keine ihrer Patente verletzt werden. Also typische Gegenklage.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Nur ging es um Prototypen die bereits angekuendigt worden sind und schon Details gab. Bei Apple geht es um das iPhone 5 und iPad 3, wo es nur Spekulationen gibt. Wie Apple es so gut betont hat:




> weil es in dem aktuellen Fall um heutige und nicht zukünftige Apple-Technik gehe.





Quelle: heise.de


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2011)

Naja Apple hat ja Einsicht in zukünftige Samsung-Geräte erwirkt. Die Begründung die Cupertino da verlauten lässt ist fast schon dummdreist.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Die aber schon angekuendigt waren. Gibts denn schon irgendwas vom iPhone 5 und sowieso vom iPad 3? Also bitte.. und es durften nur die Anwaelte sehen und keine Apple Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2011)

Kennst du auch nur eines der Samsung-Produkte, auf die Apple nun Zugriff hat?


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Wie meinste das jetzt?


----------



## Kyragan (30. Mai 2011)

Apple hat gerichtlich Einsicht auf zukünftige Geräte von Samsung erwirkt, soweit ich weiß 5 Smartphones und 3 Tablets. Welche Geräte das sind weiß kein Mensch, weil es eben zukünftige Geräte sind. Die sind nie in der Öffentlichkeit aufgetaucht und niemand anderes außer beteiligte Samsung-Ingenieure und die Führungsetage weiß von diesen Geräten. Ist also der gleiche Fall wie bei der nächsten iPhone und iPad Generation. 

Und nun nein, die Geräte durften nicht nur Anwälte sehen. Das Gericht hat entschieden, dass Apple Einsicht nehmen darf, um zu überprüfen, ob Samsung Apples Design kopiert hat.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage ...

Könnt Ihr evtl. einen guten FLV -> MP3 Converter empfehlen?
Ich habe mittlerweile viele alte Stücke gefunden - allerdings im FLV Format vorliegen.
Ich würde die aber gerne auch unterwegs in MP3 hören.

und

Soramac, ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Deinem System aussieht (Du benutzt ja glaub nen Apple, oder?).
Sind so viele GB virtueller Speicher nicht "etwas" viel?
Irgendwie war mir bei PCs irgenwie so, daß eine zu große (unangebrachte) virtuelle Auslagerungsdatei eher Probleme wie auch Lags verursacht.
Oder verwechsel ich gerade auch noch virtuellen Speicher mit virtueller Auslagerungsdatei?^^


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein, weiss ich das jetzt auch nicht.

Zum Beispiel habe ich jetzt 130GB virtuellen Speicher, was einfach unmoeglich ist in einem Mac mini :b

Weiss nicht wofuer das steht.


----------



## EspCap (30. Mai 2011)

Gute Frage. Bei mir siehts auch nicht viel anders aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Bei mir siehts auch nicht viel anders aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist kein real belegter Speicher damit gemeint, sondern der gesamte "virtuelle Adressraum" der allen aktiven Prozessen zugeordnet ist. Mit anderen Worten wird jedem Prozess ein bestimmer Adressraum z.B. 4GB zugewiesen was aber nicht heißt dass diese 4GB auch irgendwo benutzt werden. Siehe auch hier:

http://developer.app...boutMemory.html


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2011)

_Wie komm ich denn am besten in meinen Router rein? Wenn ich drauf zugreifen will , möchte der ein PW haben - das hab ich nicht - wenn ich das zurücksetzten will soll ich den Reset-Knopf 5 Sekunden drücken - hilft aber auch nicht.

Hilfe? :-o

Ist ein Alice Modem WLAN 1121 (sollte die Bezeichnung sein?)_


----------



## Kyragan (31. Mai 2011)

Die haben meist einen Standardaccount. Bei meinem Buffalo-Rooter ists beispielsweise "root" ohne Passwort. Im Handbuch muss der Standardlogin eigentlich drin stehen.


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2011)

Hast du das PW denn geändert bzw. irgendwer geändert? Probiers mal mit admin, 1234 etc. ansonsten kannste ja mal die Hotline anrufen und nach dem standart PW fragen


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2011)

_Alles nicht funktioniert - aber danke für die Hilfe :-)_


----------



## Fauzi (31. Mai 2011)

http://www.alice-wiki.de/Alice_Modem_1121_WLAN_Zugangsdaten


Probier's mal


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2011)

_Schon geschaut - versteh aber nicht genau was gemeint ist._


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage, was kann denn die Ursache sein, dass Goggle Chrome komplett langsam ist?
Seit gestern braucht er zum Laden von Seiten ewig lang, hängt sich immer wieder auf oder wenn ich jetzt ein Lesezeichen anklick erscheint die URL sofort aber die Seite selbst braucht bis zu 5 Minuten oder er bleibt im Laden stecken und hängt sich komplett auf. Außerdem läd er immer wieder alle offenen Tabs von selbst neu, was er noch nie gemacht hat.

Hoffe mal mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2011)

Jo, bei mir hängt Chrome seit paar Tagen auch öfters komplett für paar Sekunden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2011)

Lösung: FF4


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Juni 2011)

Lösung: IE9


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Und der Krieg beginnt. *g*

@Donner
Irgendwie lösche ich ständig Doppelposts von dir. Probleme mit der Seite/Browser?


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Von IE halt ich generell nix und FF4 hm.. naja ist halt da aber gefällt mir nicht^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Und der Krieg beginnt. *g*
> 
> @Donner
> Irgendwie lösche ich ständig Doppelposts von dir. Probleme mit der Seite/Browser?



fällt mir iwie auch auf, ich lösche sie ja immer mit entsprechender notiz -.-

sonst hab ich aber keine Probleme mit der Seite...


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2011)

Windows 8 for Tablet

me liek!


----------



## EspCap (2. Juni 2011)

Same here. Sieht enorm lecker aus.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2011)

Diese Snapfunktion und die Swipe-Gesten an den Rändern um die Bedienungsoberflächen einzublenden sind genial. Gibt ja Gerüchte, dass Microsoft ziemlich strikte Vorgaben machen will in Bezug auf Hardware bei Win8 Tablets. Soll mir recht sein, dann ists wenigstens wie bei Windows Phone 7: eine flüssige Sache. Außerdem müssen die Hersteller sich dann eher über andere Dinge von einander abgrenzen als reine Hardware. Das fängt bei Design an und hört bei Services noch nicht auf. Bin sehr gespannt auf Windows 8.

Mit nem potenten Quadcore ARM Prozessor, egal ob nun Kel-Al, von Qualcomm oder Texas Instruments und nem Tablet mit Dock - ähnlich dem EeePad Transformer - könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir endlich bezahlbare Tablets im Consumer Bereich kriegen auf denen man wirklich produktiv arbeiten kann.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2011)

Ahh endlich (:

Ich war schon vom Windows 7 aufm Smartphone begeistert und überlegt ob ich es mir holen soll, aber das Handy dafür war einfach scheiss dreck und jetzt das Betriebssystem für das Tablet. Richtig genial.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schon geschaut - versteh aber nicht genau was gemeint ist._



Am einfachsten geht dies über die Weboberfläche, also http://192.168.1.1/ und hier im Menü zu "Geräte-Status". Dort steht unter "Alice Modem LAN MAC Adresse" die MAC. Die letzten drei Zeichenpaare (dezimal gelesen) ergeben dann wie im Artikel beschrieben den MAC Teil des Passworts. Für genannte MAC-Adresse des Modem ergibt sich: 


Benutzername: *admin*
Passwort: Alice*ABCDEF*123


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Diese Snapfunktion und die Swipe-Gesten an den Rändern um die Bedienungsoberflächen einzublenden sind genial. Gibt ja Gerüchte, dass Microsoft ziemlich strikte Vorgaben machen will in Bezug auf Hardware bei Win8 Tablets. Soll mir recht sein, dann ists wenigstens wie bei Windows Phone 7: eine flüssige Sache. Außerdem müssen die Hersteller sich dann eher über andere Dinge von einander abgrenzen als reine Hardware. Das fängt bei Design an und hört bei Services noch nicht auf. Bin sehr gespannt auf Windows 8.
> 
> Mit nem potenten Quadcore ARM Prozessor, egal ob nun Kel-Al, von Qualcomm oder Texas Instruments und nem Tablet mit Dock - ähnlich dem EeePad Transformer - könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir endlich bezahlbare Tablets im Consumer Bereich kriegen auf denen man wirklich produktiv arbeiten kann.



OMG. ich hoffe man kann das abschalten. ich will wissen was auf meinem rechner passiert. dazu gehört, dass ich weiss welche dateien in welchem verzeichnis liegen, welche treiber meine graka bene machen und solche sachen.

irgendwelche dinge über den monitor schieben, mag zwar schick aussehen, erfüllt meine ansprüche an nen PC aber nicht.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Am einfachsten geht dies über die Weboberfläche, also http://192.168.1.1/ und hier im Menü zu "Geräte-Status". Dort steht unter "Alice Modem LAN MAC Adresse" die MAC. Die letzten drei Zeichenpaare (dezimal gelesen) ergeben dann wie im Artikel beschrieben den MAC Teil des Passworts. Für genannte MAC-Adresse des Modem ergibt sich:
> 
> 
> Benutzername: *admin*
> Passwort: Alice*ABCDEF*123



_Da war ich schon - da werd ich aber nach dem PW gefragt - woher soll ich also die MAC-Adresse nehmen? ;-)

Trotzdem danke. :-)

------------

/Edit : So 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2011)

da die MAC-adresse fest ist (wenn man mal vom regelfall ausgeht), kann es gut sein, dass sie irgendwo in den mitgelieferten unterlagen oder irgendwo am gerät selbst steht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da war ich schon - da werd ich aber nach dem PW gefragt - woher soll ich also die MAC-Adresse nehmen? ;-)
> 
> Trotzdem danke. :-)
> 
> _




Auf das Windows-Logo klicken
bei Programme/Dateien durchsuchen *cmd* eingeben
mit dem Mauszeiger auf das Programmsymbol gehen - rechte Maustaste drücken und als administrator starten
*arp -a 192.168.1.1* eingeben und enter drücken


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2011)

_Danke für die Anleitung - PW funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht._


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juni 2011)

auf standardenstellungen zurücksetzen. meist nen kleinen knopf n par sekunden gedrückthalten. dann bei alice nachfragen.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2011)

_Das hab ich doch getan - ich werd trotzdem nach einem PW gefragt und das (was bei mir dann ra da rauskommt mit der Kombination) funktioniert nicht - soviel hab ich dann doch schon verstanden.. :-)_


----------



## Palimbula (4. Juni 2011)

Hast du dich schon an den Kundendienst deines ISP gewendet?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2011)

_Nö - ist ja auch nicht wichtig das ganze - hatte mich nur gewundert._


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2011)

es wird zeit für 8 gb ram 

wow bekommt wahrscheinlich nen 64bit client


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es wird zeit für 8 gb ram
> 
> wow bekommt wahrscheinlich nen 64bit client



Oh nein, wieder die RAM Diskussion. ^^ hahaha


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt mehrere Rechner benutzt habe die SSDs haben, muss ich sagen, dass ich SSDs irgendwie unbefriedigend finde ^^.
Irgendwie hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass nix passiert, weil ich kein Rattern höre .
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man Arbeit mit Geräuschen verbindet und wenn ne Baustelle ruhig ist, dann ist das immer verdächtig..

Mich würd mal eure Meinung zu den Thema interessieren.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht sollten sie es bei den SSD'S so machen wie bei den Elektroautos und ein künstliches Festplattengeräusch ausgeben lassen


----------



## Xerivor (5. Juni 2011)

Verdammt mein Rechner hängt sich immer auf wenn ich ~15min nichts mache  ... wenn ich aber die ganze zeit irgendwas was dran mach passiert nichts :/ was ist das


----------



## Palimbula (5. Juni 2011)

Klingt nach einem Stromsparmodus, ggfls. bei der Festplatte.


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da ein nerviges Problem. Heute hab ich wieder mit WoW angefangen, läuft auch alles sauber maximal 40ms Latenz. Auch in den Instanzen nur 40ms, super dacht ich mir, tank ich mal fix eine. Ja alles schön ich renn zum Mob klick Ausbruch.. Standbild.. WoW keine Rückmeldung. Das Gleiche wenn ich als DD reingeh. Sobald ich in einer Instanz im Kampf bin hängt sich WoW auf, in der freien Welt kein Problem da läufts super.

Ansonsten läuft das Internet auch ganz gut beim Downloaden und so. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Xerivor (6. Juni 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem Stromsparmodus, ggfls. bei der Festplatte.



Ja dachte ich auch, steht aber alles auf Höchstleistung. Das Problem ist ja plötzlich aufgetaucht... nach ca. einem Jahr


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

schwer zu sagen .. gibts nicht auch virenscanner die nach ner gewissen zeit inaktivität anfangen zu scannen und in der zeit evtl. mist bauen?


----------



## Palimbula (7. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein nerviges Problem. Heute hab ich wieder mit WoW angefangen, läuft auch alles sauber maximal 40ms Latenz. Auch in den Instanzen nur 40ms, super dacht ich mir, tank ich mal fix eine. Ja alles schön ich renn zum Mob klick Ausbruch.. Standbild.. WoW keine Rückmeldung. Das Gleiche wenn ich als DD reingeh. Sobald ich in einer Instanz im Kampf bin hängt sich WoW auf, in der freien Welt kein Problem da läufts super.
> 
> Ansonsten läuft das Internet auch ganz gut beim Downloaden und so. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.



Zwei mögliche Ursachen fallen mir auf die schnelle ein:

1. AddOn, z. B. Recount, Omen, Skada etc.
2. Leitung zu den Instanzservern

Auf Punkt 1 hast du Einfluss, auf Punkt 2 nicht. Natürliche können auch noch technische Defekte als Ursache in Frage kommen. Diese schliesse ich aber, auf Grund deiner Problembeschreibung, erst einmal aus.


----------



## Xerivor (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß wer ob ich mit einem DE Ebay Acc bei Ebay UK einkaufen kann?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Juni 2011)

Bei Ebay ist der Account global gültig, sollte also gehen. Musst nur aufpassen dass der Versender auch nach Deutschland liefert ;-)


----------



## Xerivor (8. Juni 2011)

Gut, eben grade mal eine Email an die geschrieben und nachgefragt ob sie das machen... hoffe sie machen es  finde sonst nirgendwo anders eine Kameralinse für mein Handy..


----------



## Xerivor (9. Juni 2011)

"Sorry, you can't buy these items from this site. Please return to eBay DE to complete your purchase.." kommt bei mir :/


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. Juni 2011)

Log dich in eBay.de ein, geh in Erweiterte Artikelsuche und wähle dort bei "Ort" "bevorzugter Artikelstandort" "weltweit" aus. Dann such nochmal nach dem Artikel am einfachsten direkt über die Artikelnummer, sollte dann gehen.


----------



## Xerivor (9. Juni 2011)

so keine Ahnung bei dem Angebot mit USD ging es nicht aber bei dem Angebot mit Pfund ging es... mmh komischer Laden


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Juni 2011)

Kleine Frage am Rande :
Hättet ihr einen Vorschlag für ein neues Modem,welches man sich kaufen könnte?
Meine Fritzbox 7113 ( noch von 1&1 6000er mitgeliefert) ist wirklich nicht mehr wirklich brauchbar..


----------



## muehe (10. Juni 2011)

mit WLAN ? Budget ?

was heisst nichtmehr brauchbar ?


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2011)

Samma.. die Amerikaner sind doch einfach wirklich bescheuert. 

Ich habe bei Ebay meinen Rechner verkauft am Sonntag und gleich am Montag verschickt, weil er mit Paypal zahlte. Alles gut so weit, zur Post hin, abgegeben und gleich die Trackingnummer bei Ebay hinzugefuegt.

Nur aus irgendwelchen Gruenden hat sich der Status bis gestern Donnerstag nicht geaendert und er hat mir eine Nachricht geschrieben, was los ist.. bla bla. Ich meinte, warten Sie noch bis Samstag und ich werde bei der Post nachschauen und heute hat sich der Status geaendert, das der PC HEUTE zugeliefert wird.

Anscheinend gabs da Probleme mit den Informationen, dass die nicht aktualisiert worden sind. Nur weil er so bescheuert war, hat er gestern Abend die Zahlung von Paypal zurueck gezogen, weil das Paket nicht verschickt worden ist, obwohl es heute kam und ICH NICHTS DAFUER KANN, dass die Post die Daten nicht aktualisiert...

Also manchmal , koennte man grad hinfahren und dem das Paket so in die Hand druecken mit den Worten: HIER HAST DU ES, du Spinner.


----------



## Mikroflame (11. Juni 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> mit WLAN ? Budget ?
> 
> was heisst nichtmehr brauchbar ?



Ja, mit Wlan. 
Budget bis 120€

Mit nichtmehr brauchbar meine ich, dass sie dauernd abstürzt, trotz mehrmaligen entstauben extrem heiß wird. Außerdem wollte ich langsam auf IPV6 umsteigen, auch wenn eig noch etwas Zeit wäre.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute.

Also, mittlerweile ist die Graka im PC meiner Eltern ziemlich hin nach gut 3 Jahren. Ist nen Medio (aka Aldi) Rechner. Hat atm ne GeForce 8800 GS drin, mit passiver Kühlung.
Passive Kühlung sollte nicht das Problem sein, da ich schon viel umgebaut habe und vom originalen Kram nur noch der Intel E6750, 2 GB Ram und die Graka da ist.
Alles steckt in nem Antec 300 mit Silentwings etc pp. Also um wärme brauch man sich net sorgen 

Nun soll ne neue GPU her und bis ca. 50€ kann gehen, müssen ja nicht viel damit machen, gucken manchmal TV auf dem pc, sonst Internet, mal videos etc.
Da die Karte aber schon nicht nach 1 Jahr uralt sein soll habe ich z.B. an Sowas gedacht. Geht das in Ordnung ? PSU müsste was von BeQuiet oder Enermax sein mit ich glaube 500W.

Klick mich


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juni 2011)

also leistungsfähiger als dieses teil ist deine alte 8800gs allemal. Nur halt Stromhungirger. Und ohne aktuelle Features.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2011)

Hiho,
mal kurz ne Frage, passt der Mungen 2 in dieses Gehäuse hier: http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Gehaeuse/Computergehaeuse/nach-Gehaeusetyp/Tower/Thermaltake/Thermaltake-V4-Black-Edition-ATX_i7379_124502.htm
Motherboard: http://www.hoh.de/PC-Komponenten/Mainboards/Neuheiten/Asus-P8Z68-V-Pro-Z68-Sockel-1155-ATX-DDR3_i10833_130058.htm


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2011)

Motherboard Ja, Gehause sollte auch passen. So gross ist das Ding nun auch wieder nicht :b


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2011)

Das das Motherboard passt ist mir klar, mir gehts drum ob der Mungen reinpasst.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> also leistungsfähiger als dieses teil ist deine alte 8800gs allemal. Nur halt Stromhungirger. Und ohne aktuelle Features.



Meinst du das die alte 8800GS besser ist ? Weil kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, weil die mittlerweile echt kacke ist ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juni 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Meinst du das die alte 8800GS besser ist ? Weil kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, weil die mittlerweile echt kacke ist ^^



Das war damals eine mittelklasse karte die auf den damaligen abgespeckten highendchip zurückgriff. die HD5570 ist halt nur multimedia-lowklasse. Unter ner HD5750 würde ich nicht anfangen. Wobei zum Videos schauen die 8800gs aufjedenfall reicht. 

http://gh.de/a577717.html


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2011)

Ok nur ist die 8800GS mittlerweile wohl im arsch. Da oft beim hochfahren vom PC irgendwas flimmert, oder gestörtes Bild da ist oder alles schwarz bleibt.

Deshalb soll schon ne neue her. Und halt was für ca. max 50 euro. +/- paar Euro ist schon ok.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2011)

Und mal wieder merke ich, warum ich ein iPhone habe. 

https://www.facebook.com/htcdach/posts/233445953332955


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2011)

Armes Microsoft, dass man nun noch den Kaeufern eines Kauf von einem Windows PC eine XBOX360 hinterher schmeisst. Am besten noch Kinect drauf und 3 Spiele und eine Beta Lizenz fuer Windows 8. 

Das sah bestimmt so aus..

Morgens in der woechigen Besprechung um 9:53 bei Microsoft ...

Leute, wir brauchen neue Marketing Ideen. Also ich waere fuer so Faehnchen da, habe das auch mal in der Werbung gesehen..

Ich will hier ernste Vorschlaege. So hier du Ulf, was ist denn deine Idee, wenn du so erfolgreich am Laptop rumklimperst. Ja also, hier ist gerade so eine Werbung von Sony, da geben die bei einem Kauf von aehm, so eine Musikanlage noch paar Kopfhoerer dazu.

Ja, das ist es. Wir geben noch eine XBOX360 dazu. Ja aber Chef.. ist das nicht etwas wenig? Hmm, ja dann noch Kinect, muesste ja reichen. Ach komm.. 3 Spiele von Haus aus noch drauf, ach wem's noch nicht reicht, noch eine Beta Lizenz fuer Windows 8.

Sonst noch welche Vorschlage? Ja, aber in welchem Rahmen stellen Sie sich das denn vor Herr Chef, soll das nur zu einer bestimmten Kategorie gehoeren, dass erst ab einem PC im Wert von 500 Euro eine XBOX360 mitgeliefert wird oder wie stellen Sie sich das vor?

Chef: Wir machen das doch lieber mit den Faehnchen...


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und mal wieder merke ich, warum ich ein iPhone habe.
> 
> https://www.facebook...233445953332955



auf dein iphone kriegste aber auch kein gingerbread drauf ... arme sau. :-) kauf dir nächstes mal was ordentliches.^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> auf dein iphone kriegste aber auch kein gingerbread drauf ... arme sau. :-) kauf dir nächstes mal was ordentliches.^^



Lebkuchen sind zum Essen da


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2011)

Also, noch jemand nen Vorschlag zur Grafikkarte ? Soll halt die 8800GS ersetzen weil die mittlerweile sogut wie hinüber ist.

Bis 50€ +/- paar Euro.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Juni 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Also, noch jemand nen Vorschlag zur Grafikkarte ? Soll halt die 8800GS ersetzen weil die mittlerweile sogut wie hinüber ist.
> 
> Bis 50€ +/- paar Euro.



Da findest du natürlich keine Spielegrafikkarte.

Ne HD6570 ist zum (HD)-TV schauen und en paar minigames oder so, schon ok. Bloß richtig zocken damit geht halt nicht.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2011)

Wie hier immer alle aufs zocken eingehen o_O Als ob meine Eltern Metro 2033 auf nem 50" TV mit 16AA zocken ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2011)

Was soll dann die frage wegen der Grafikarte? reicht doch auch eine 0815 Office Karte oder net?


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2011)

Und das ist dann keine Grafikkarte ? o_O Es geht nur darum das ich für 50/55€ max ebend die noch beste GPU bekomme für den Preis so. Die soll halt wieder nen paar Jahre denk ich reichen.
Auf jeden Fall für office Sachen, Internet Tv und so, und 50€ ist ja net gerade nen Mega preis für nen Office Rechner im Endeffekt.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juni 2011)

Ist Deine denn kaputt? Wie schon jemand sagte: Die von Dir rausgesuchte Karte ist leistungsmaessig nicht besser als die von Dir momentan verbaute. Und dann waere ja ein Update albern.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, es gibt oft Bildfehler etc oder Bild bleibt ganz schwarz usw.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Juni 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt oft Bildfehler etc oder Bild bleibt ganz schwarz usw.



Ja, und ich hab doch schon geschrieben für Multimedia taugt eine HD6570. Wenn deine 8800GS nicht defekt wäre, würde die dafür auch noch lange reichen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2011)

hm heute erster bluescreen seit monaten. was war da wohl wieder los 



> Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff960000db939, 0x0000000000000000, 0xffffffffffffffff).


----------



## muehe (16. Juni 2011)

wurde kein Treiber angezeigt ?kannst ja auch mal mit z.b. Bluescreenview die minidump auslesen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2011)

es gibt keine minidump, sondern nur ne große memorydump
das einzige was da tool aus der auslesen kann ist KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es gibt keine minidump, sondern nur ne große memorydump
> das einzige was da tool aus der auslesen kann ist KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED



moin!
Hab für dich mal Google bemüht:

http://www.drwindows.de/hardware-and-treiber/27689-bluescreenmeldung-kmode_exception_not_handled.html

"AM2 Boost" abschalten und dann könnte es wieder problemlos laufen. Wo das geht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Vermutlich im BIOS (?!).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2011)

das war ein absturz, solange da kein zweiter kommt, passiert garnix  und dann is der erste schritt overclocking zu reduzieren


----------



## Dracun (18. Juni 2011)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2011)

_Hab mal 'ne fixe Frage : 

Ein Freund von mir hatte grad gefragt wie man bei einem Video eine Audiospur rausschneiden kann - er hat ein Video und da sind zwei übereinander - welches Programm nutzt man am besten um eine davon zu entfernen?

Danke schonmal :-)


------------


/Edit : Okay..hat sich erledigt - Google sei dank :->__
_


----------



## Xerivor (20. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und mal wieder merke ich, warum ich ein iPhone habe.
> 
> https://www.facebook...233445953332955



Naja, jetzt erscheints doch fürs Desire. Ich weiß nicht ob es soviel besser ist das man ein iPhone 3G hab das mit der aktuellsten Software einfach nur laggt...


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



What? Das ist schneller als 64% aller deutschen Verbindungen? Ist der Test kaputt?


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Juni 2011)

Moin,

so ich bin gerade am überlegen meinen Internetanbieter zu wechseln! Zur Zeit bin ich mit Alice unterwegs und hab damals vor 5 Jahren von denen eine Modem bekommen. An dieses Modem hab ich mittlerweile einen 08/15 Router angeschlossen (mit der Leistung bin ich so gerade zufrieden). Jetzt hab ich es aber bestimmt seit über einem halben Jahr, dass ich jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Internet möchte zunächst das Modem einmal vom Strom trennen muss bevor ich mit dem Rechner online gehen kann. Verbindung zwischen Router und PC ist vorhanden und eigentlich leuchtet die DSL LED am Modem auch die ganze Zeit. Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht. Jetzt kommt es immer häufiger vor, dass ich dies Prozedur bis zu 3 Mal wiederholen muss bzw. das Modem länger vom Strom getrennt lassen muss. Klingt vielleicht gar nicht so nervig ist es aber! 

Jetzt hab ich natürlich schon zig mal die hotline angerufen, die eine Entstörung vorgenommen haben die Leitung drosseln wollen (kann es daran liegen? Die Leitung ist, wenn sie denn besteht absolut stabil und auch schnell ich hab dann keinerlei Verbindungsabbrüche etc.) und natürlich liegt es lt. hotline am Router den ich angeschlossen habe. Leider kann ich kein Kabel direkt zum PC legen. Einen WLan Router wollen sie mir aber nicht geben... 

Letztendlich bin ich wohl, ich werd es heute noch einmal mit der hotline probieren und ihnen quasi die Pistole auf die Brust setzen. Wenn das nichts bringt werde ich wohl wechseln 1und 1 hat aber gerade ein interessantes Angebot mit einem so genannten 1 & 1 homeserver. Kennt jemand das Gerät? Wie gut ist es?


----------



## Orias_ (21. Juni 2011)

Hola, 

gegen 1&1 spricht Meiner Meinung nach nichts. Bin schon ewig bei denen, kündige regelmäßig meinen Vertrag und staube dann diverse extras ab wenn ich dann doch verlängere.

Der Homeserver ist ein Modem/Router mit erweiterten Funktionen. (TV etc...) ob du das benötigst musst du entscheiden, ich habe die ganz normale Fritzbox von denen.

Ich habe nie irgendwelche Verbindungsstörungen und von den 16k maximal Leistung kommt fast immer alles an. 

Grüße wenn noch Fragen sind schieß los oder schreib Marcel Davis


----------



## Gorfindel (21. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich Orias nur zustimmen, bin auch schon seid 4 Jahren 1&1 Kunde, und ich muss sagen die haben einen TOP Support. Kostenlose Hotline und gutes Personal sowie sehr Kulant falls man mal Zahlungsprobleme haben sollte.

Zu dem kommt auch die Leistung gut an. habe selber ne 16k Leitung und ich downloade im schnitt mit 1.5 MB/s bis 1.8 MB/s.

Und die Leitung ist sehr stabil bei 1&1. Für mich ist 1&1 die günstigere Alternative zur Telekom


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2011)

_Was nehm ich denn am besten für ein Programm zum Gameplay aufnehmen? Geht vor allem um League of Legends und Spiele in der Grafikklasse.

Problem ist das ich ja am Laptop spiele und schon von Hause aus nicht soviel FPS habe - Fraps zB. würde das ja noch weiter runterhauen , oder?

Danke schonmal :-)

---------

/Edit : Und was am besten zum Rendern? Windows Movie Maker ist hier irgendwie nicht drauf o_O
_


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

andere programme brauchen sicher uach kaum weniger leistung als fraps, schließlich musst du 25 screenshots pro sekunde ja rigendwie auf der festplatte speichern.
dreh die auflösung im spiel runter (zb auf 720p) das entlastet und speicher mit fraps auf ner externen festplatte


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2011)

_Alles klar , danke - dann teste ich das mal mit Fraps - und was nehm ich zum rendern? Hab grad versucht Moviemaker bei Chip zu laden - lässt sich aber nicht installieren , komisch._


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Sony Vegas wäre eine Möglichkeit, kostet halt.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2011)

Wieso, 30 Tage gratis Version reicht doch erstmal


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2011)

_Hat sich erledigt - ich spiel derzei eh nur LoL - da nehm ich mitm LoL-Recorder auf - das Filmchen (nur ein paar M schick ich einem Freund - der macht den Rest ;-)

Trotzdem Danke :-)_


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Technik-Spam-Plauder-Ecke :3


ich brauch nen Laptop um euch im Sommer auch draussen im grünen zu bannieren.

Ausgeguckt hab ich das Teil hier
http://digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=212065

Entspricht eigentlich zu 100% meinen Anforderungen und schneidet auch in den Tests gut ab.
Hat evtl. einer von euch das Ding und hat da noch n paar Meinungen dazu? z.B. obs doch totaler Müll ist, obs das Geld wert ist, etc. etc.


----------



## Gorfindel (23. Juni 2011)

bei nem Sony VAIO kannst grundsätzlich schon mal nichts falsch machen, mei Frau hat selber eins, Top Leistung sehr gute Verarbeitung, finde sogar die integrierten Boxen gut für nen Lappi 

mit der Grafikkarte die in deinem Lappi bzw das du dir holen willst verbaut ist kann i dir net viel sagen, mei frau hat in ihrem VAIO ne Nvidia drinnen und kann damit z.B. Rift mit ner 1920x1080 auflösung und hohen details zocken 

Aber wie gesagt finde bei nem Sony VAIO machst nichts falsch.


----------



## muehe (23. Juni 2011)

> ich brauch nen Laptop um euch im Sommer auch draussen im grünen zu bannieren.



ey 

aber hatte glaube lange keinen mehr


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Also mit einem iPad 2 koennte man auch jederzeit bannen! Nur mal so als Idee 

Aber nein, guter Laptop. Was mir gefaellt ist, dass es sogar eine beleuchtete Tastatur hat  und von der Hardware gute Sache.


----------



## muehe (23. Juni 2011)

neue Sandy Bridge MacBook Air kommen doch auch demnächst


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> neue Sandy Bridge MacBook Air kommen doch auch demnächst



Ich brauch n Windows-System. Paralells is zu mühsam


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Bootcamp starten, Windows CD reinklatschen, Treiber installieren. Fertig ist es


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bootcamp starten, Windows CD reinklatschen, Treiber installieren. Fertig ist es




Ja, und dann muss man dauernd rebooten. Ne danke 

Das Vaio ist leichter, billiger, besser und hat gleichviel Akku wie n MacBook. Und kein Glare! 
Ausserdem reicht mir der MacMini für Mac-Anwendungen


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Nein, wenn du einmal auf Windows bist, startet er automatisch immer auf Windows. Es sei denn du willst wechseln, ist bei Windows unten rechts das Boot Camp Logo. Aber waere nur eine Idee gewesen


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss wie Bootcamp funktioniert. Ich hab mir lang genug überlegt ob ich nen Mac hol 
Ausschlaggeber war schlussendlich das Glare-Display und die Grafikkarte die eingebaut ist 
Ansonsten sind die Geräte cool.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Ich sag nur, der Sommer ist wieder schnell rum! 

und bloss nicht bei Sony sich anmelden, sonst sind die Daten gleich wieder in Dritterhand.

Aber Spass, VAIO sind schon geile Produkte. Allein die Fernseher


----------



## Brunoüri (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich glaube ich bin hier richtiger als im WoW Forum oder?


Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber trotzdem schreibe ich mal los, vll kann auch ein Moderator den Thread verschieben.

Ich habe ein Anliegen und zugleich eine Frage, ich suche einen Multimedia Mp3 Player für ca. 100 Euro.

Ich möchte auf ihm Fotos machen und Filmen können (optional),Musik hören (wichtig), Filme ansehen (wichtig) und im Internet surfen per W-Lan (sehr wichtig kann aber drauf verzichten).

Min. Speicherplatz sollte 4-8 GB sein.

Glaubt ihr mit solchen MP 3 Playern kann man auch ins WoW Arsenal schauen  ?

Herausgesucht habe ich mir folgenden als Beispiel:

Mein Link

Als Vergleich mit meiner PSP 3004 geht Internet surfen leider nur etwas langsam.



Da ich wohl auch mehr auf Unterhaltung stehe, ist vll ein Smartphone im Wert von ca. 120 Euro

von dem Umfang besser? Von der Hardware her?

Oder sollte ich lieber auf einen Ipod Touch sparen?

vielen Dank 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> und bloss nicht bei Sony sich anmelden, sonst sind die Daten gleich wieder in Dritterhand.



Drum wollt ich ja eigentlich was anderes als nen Sony, aber das Gerät is echt perfekt oO


Edit: Bruno, dein Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Also, von einem iPod Touch kannst du von den beiden Kamera's nicht sehr viel erwarten. Kannst zwar Momente festhalten und ein Video drehen, aber von der Qualitaet darfst du nicht viel erwarten. 

WoW Arsenal koenntest dann ueber die App abrufen. Mit einem iPod Touch hast du halt eben viel mehr, als du vielleicht moechtest. Dafuer musst du aber 300 Euro hinblaettern. 

Aber es muesste auch ein gutes Smartphone von Samsung in deinem Bereich geben.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Drum wollt ich ja eigentlich was anderes als nen Sony, aber das Gerät is echt perfekt oO



Was heisst perfekt. Wenn ich von meinen Kumpel sein Alienware anschaue vom Datenblatt her, denke ich mir auch. Boha.. das ist alles da drin? Aber dann erzaehlte er mir, die Akku Blende ist abgebrochen und zwei 2 USB Ports sind schon kaputt.

Bin bei Notebooks immer sehr skeptisch, da man sie doch oft herumschleppt und benutzt und da moechte ich auf Qualitaet echt nicht verzichten und bei Apple bin ich einfach ueberrascht das mein schon knapp 2-3 Jahres altes MacBook Pro so lange ohne Probleme durch gehalten hat. 

Den Vorteil gegenueber anderen Notebooks von Apple hast du eben das Multitouchpad was ich nicht mehr missen moechte. Meine Mutter hat auch einen Sony Notebook und wenn ich dann das Touchpad bedienen muss.. nee, geht einfach nicht mehr  

Das MacBook wuerde ich selbst nicht empfehlen. Aber das MacBook Air 11'' ist echt suess! Und mit den Flashspeichern ist es einfach rasant schnell. Aber wird von der Groesse dir etwas zu klein sein und das 13'' liegt nicht mehr in deiner Preisklasse.

Aber eben von dem Lion Betriebssystem kannst du  sehr genial profitieren. Hat sich sehr viel in Bedienung geaendert und das wird richtig Spass machen.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Qualität kenn ich. Drum wollt ich auch kein Acer/Asus/PackardBell etc. sondern was von Dell/HP/Sony. 

Das Air ist deutlich zu teuer und hat zuwenig Speicher. Ich brauch mindestens 400gb 
USB3 hats auch nich. Leider.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das mit der Qualität kenn ich. Drum wollt ich auch kein Acer/Asus/PackardBell etc. sondern was von Dell/HP/Sony.
> 
> Das Air ist deutlich zu teuer und hat zuwenig Speicher. Ich brauch mindestens 400gb
> USB3 hats auch nich. Leider.



Ja, wie gesagt Alienware = Dell und kann ich nur abraten, vom Support auch. Sony ist mir ziemlich unsympathisch geworden und HP bin ich auch ziemlich entauescht. Haben einen Drucker von denen und das Wireless ist nach 13 Monaten kaputt gegangen. Genau nach der Garantie und habe mal im Internet geforscht und viele haben das selbe Probleme. Genau im selben Zeitraum.

Problem habe ich jetzt behoben , dass ich den Drucker per USB mit meiner Time Capsule verbunden habe und darueber wirless drucke, aber fuer mich kein HP mehr..

Ich wuerde sowieso auf das neue Update warten. Mit Sandybridge und Thunderbolt, aber ist wie gesagt kein USB3 

Wofuer heute noch 400GB Festplatten? Wird alles online gelagert! Meine Time Capsule hat 1TB Speicher und man kriegt die jetzt mit 3TB.. krieg sowas erstmal voll


----------



## Xerivor (23. Juni 2011)

Onlinespeicher ist sicherlich keine Alternative zu einer normalen Festplatte :/ und ich habe bis jetzt nur positives über den Support von Dell gehört...


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das mit der Qualität kenn ich. Drum wollt ich auch kein Acer/Asus/PackardBell etc. sondern was von Dell/HP/Sony.
> 
> Das Air ist deutlich zu teuer und hat zuwenig Speicher. Ich brauch mindestens 400gb
> USB3 hats auch nich. Leider.


Seit wann ist Dell bitte ein Garant für Qualität? Nur weils teurer ist? Manche glauben auch an den Weihnachtsmann. HP genauso wenig...wenn ich auf Arbeit deren Drucker ansehe...1 Jahr Garantie (mittlerweile bei allen aber HP hatte es vorgemacht) und genauso billigen Plastik wie bei anderen Herstellern...bei Druckern tendiere ich (!) sogar mittlerweile stark zu Kyocera. 


Und Acer / Asus sind definitiv nicht schlecht, sie sind halt in der Mittelklasse, nicht vergleichbar mit PackardBell die eher in der LowCost Schiene anzusiedeln sind, auch was Verarbeitung angeht.


BTW: Lenovo ist auch stark zu empfehlen...die bauen übrigens auch sehr (!) günstige Notebooks die lustigerweise aber überaus gelobt werden wegen ihrer äußerst guten Qualität. Lenovo hat übrigens was mit IBM zu tun...und wer deren damalige Thinkpads kennt weiß was Qualität ist. Lenovo verbaut auch heute noch Edelstahlschaniere in den höherwertigen Notebooks...zeig mir mal einen Hersteller der das macht. Die Dinger sind unverwüstlich und kosten nicht einmal so viel wie dieses Mac Book.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

Bei HP hätte ich halt Mitarbeiterrabatt durch die Firma. Aber trotzdem kostet das Gerät das vergleichbar mit dem Sony ist fast das doppelte. Dafür hats ne 1600x900 Auflösung auf 13" ^^


Onlinespeicher hab ich auch, aber das bringt mir nichts, wenn ich mit dem Laptop irgendwo in der Pampa bin. Da will ich die Daten bei mir haben und nich erst aus der Cloud saugen.

3TB Time Capsule? Süss. Meine Server haben 8TB (4x2TB, jeweils paarweise synched), 3TB (Raid1) und die Backupfestplatte im PC ist bei 2TB. Da kann die Capsule einpacken *g*


----------



## Xerivor (23. Juni 2011)

Kyocera > all unser Drucker ist schon 10 Jahre (?) alt und läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag! Und Lenovo hat schon länger nicht mehr die Qualität von IBM, sind zwar immer noch gut aber nicht mehr so wie früher...


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Dell bitte ein Garant für Qualität? Nur weils teurer ist? Manche glauben auch an den Weihnachtsmann. HP genauso wenig...wenn ich auf Arbeit deren Drucker ansehe...1 Jahr Garantie (mittlerweile bei allen aber HP hatte es vorgemacht) und genauso billigen Plastik wie bei anderen Herstellern...bei Druckern tendiere ich (!) sogar mittlerweile stark zu Kyocera.
> 
> 
> Und Acer / Asus sind definitiv nicht schlecht, sie sind halt in der Mittelklasse, nicht vergleichbar mit PackardBell die eher in der LowCost Schiene anzusiedeln sind, auch was Verarbeitung angeht.
> ...



Mit Dell und HP hatte ich in der Firma bisher nur gute Erfahrungen. Aber ich hab halt eher die Businessnotebooks in den Händen und nich den Consumerschrott 

Lenovo macht in der Tat sehr geile Geräte, nur sparen die immer bei der Graka. Das x102e wär sehr geil gewesen, aber das gibts in Europa nicht. Auch sehr super... 
Wobei Lenovo auch nicht mehr so gut ist seit IBM das abgegeben hat. In den Foren häufen sich die negativberichte.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt Alienware = Dell und kann ich nur abraten, vom Support auch.



Naja, mein mittlerweile 10 Jahre altes Alienware lebt immer noch  Den Support hab ich dafür allerdings bisher nicht gebraucht, also keine Ahnung wie gut/schlecht der ist.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Genau...und diese 8TB, sofern sie nicht im Raid Verbund laufen hast du natürlich mit eigens geschossenen Bildern und selbst komponierten Musikstücken vollgemacht. Oo

Ich frag mich oft wo ihr solche Datenmengen zusammenbekommt, ladet ihr euch das Internet runter oder wie? Ich krieg meine 1 TB Platte ned mal richtig voll und hab darauf 4 VMs (Srv 2008 R2, Win8 RC, Win XP, Linux Mint) laufen und etliches Glump und Zeug installiert.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich frag mich oft wo ihr solche Datenmengen zusammenbekommt, ladet ihr euch das Internet runter oder wie?



Frage ich mich auch... Mein Mac hat eine 320 GB Platte - davon sind 200GB frei. Meine Fotos (knappes T sind auf einer externen Platte, ansonsten reicht das für alle meine lokalen Daten locker aus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juni 2011)

Einfache Antwort! P0rns!


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Ja...nach dem Motto:

Bestellen Sie das Internet noch heute! Auf 9000 DVDs oder auf 2 CDs ohne Pornos.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Genau...und diese 8TB, sofern sie nicht im Raid Verbund laufen hast du natürlich mit eigens geschossenen Bildern und selbst komponierten Musikstücken vollgemacht. Oo
> 
> Ich frag mich oft wo ihr solche Datenmengen zusammenbekommt, ladet ihr euch das Internet runter oder wie? Ich krieg meine 1 TB Platte ned mal richtig voll und hab darauf 4 VMs (Srv 2008 R2, Win8 RC, Win XP, Linux Mint) laufen und etliches Glump und Zeug installiert.



Meine DVDs gerippt. Bin zu faul zum Regal zu latschen *g* (Ist in der Schweiz legal. Ätsch.)
Und teilweise Backups von den Backups. 

Auf dem einen Server laufen noch einige VMs mit diversen Diensten. Win2008, Win7, einige Testsysteme, etc.

Und stell dir vor: Das ist alles legal und lizenziert.  =)


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2011)

_Wo gibts denn einen aktuellen Treiber für die HD2600 Pro? Ein Freund hat irgendwie Probleme einen gescheiten Treiber zu finden - und ich irgendwie auch o_O_


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

http://support.amd.c...SupportHub.aspx

Rechts folgendes Auswählen

Desktop
Radeon HD Series
HD 2xxx
BS ?

oder hast du den schon versucht?


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2011)

_Jup , da waren wir schon - aber irgendwie hilft das nichts - glaube auch eher das League of Legends das Problem ist..das ist das einzige Game was sorgen macht.

Es kommt immer bevor er einem Spiel joinen kann : An unknown DirectX Error acured - bla bla bla" - Direct X und den Grafikkartentreiber haben wir schon neu installiert - kommt auch nur bei LoL..

Google hilft auch nicht - finde zwar genug Threads aber in keinem gibts ne Hilfe._


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup , da waren wir schon - aber irgendwie hilft das nichts - glaube auch eher das League of Legends das Problem ist..das ist das einzige Game was sorgen macht.
> 
> Es kommt immer bevor er einem Spiel joinen kann : An unknown DirectX Error acured - bla bla bla" - Direct X und den Grafikkartentreiber haben wir schon neu installiert - kommt auch nur bei LoL..
> 
> Google hilft auch nicht - finde zwar genug Threads aber in keinem gibts ne Hilfe._



Vielleicht verlangt LoL einen Befehlssatz der Grafikkarte, die die nicht kann. Läuft das überhaupt mit ner 2000er Serie? Nicht, dass die gar kein DX10 kann und LoL verlang vielleicht danach und zack - Absturz.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2011)

_Es ist ja von heute auf morgen passiert - ging ja vorher schon seid Monaten ohne Probleme.

_


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Mhm...das ist natürlich blöd. Habt ihr ne andere Grafikkarte zum testen?

Vielleicht mal LoL neu installieren...


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

Na super Oo 

Heute ist endlich mein Hitman: Blood Money für die Xbox 360 gekommen. Eingelegt, nicht gestartet, weil -> Verlangt 60 Hz, Xbox ist wohl auf 50 eingestellt. Man soll es in den Settings ändern, diese Möglichkeit besteht aber nicht. Beim googeln findet man, dass man das wohl nur einstellen kann, wenn die Xbox mit SCART verbunden ist, nicht per HDMI. Lächerlich genug, aber leider hat die Xbox 360 S nur noch HDMI. 

Was mach ich da jetzt? O_o


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2011)

_Also ich kann die HZ-Zahl umstellen - hab die Box aber derzeit auch beim kleinen Bruder an der Röhre dran - mit dem mitgelieferten Dinges Kabel da.. 

/Edit : AV-Kabel - heisst das so? :-D
_


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

Die 360 S hat ja 'leider' nur einen HDMI-Port. Ich kann also gar kein anderes Kabel anschließen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2011)

_Was hast du denn dann für eine Xbox? Meine sieht hinten so aus (250GB Slim) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da wo der rote Kreis ist - darüber hängt sie am Röhren-TV...sonst hab ich sie auch immer per HDMI dran (bei mir)._


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

Ja, hab ich gerade auch gemerkt dass so ein Kabel dabei war :S 

Jetzt sollte nur noch das Netzteil mitspielen. Schaltet sich laufend aus und leuchtet rot, wenn die Außentemperatur über 25°C geht... muss da wohl mal einen Ersatz ordern.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2011)

_Viel Glück :-D_


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe keine Thread für das Festplatten gefunden somit schreibe ich es hier rein,(evtl. bin ich auch Blind) 

ich suche eine Externe Festplatte  (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 8MB Cache, USB bis maximal 60&#8364; und 1TB sollte sie schon haben, hat jemand eine Vorschlag oder selber ein Gerät daheim das er empfehlen kann ?


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2011)

USB2 oder 3 ? 

warum 7200U/min ?

für 60 Euro bekommst da glaube nix 

könntest dir aber n 3,5" Gehäuse mit USB2.0/3.0 kaufen und ne 1000er Platte

z.b. http://gh.de/a385439.html , http://gh.de/a485256.html , http://gh.de/a545021.html und ne http://gh.de/a447820.html rein


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

ich bin jetzt bei der hier gelandet Western Digital WDBAAU0010HBK Elements 1TB externe Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, 8MB Cache, USB 2.0) für 55 €  die reicht für meine Zwecke 

trotzdem danke


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2011)

joar sieht auch ok aus 

wobei ich mir über den Sinn 7200 U/min und USB2.0 noch nicht bewusst bin

wird doch nur wärmer und lauter

selbst für USB3.0 reicht ne 5400er


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

Sie soll aber laut aussage von einigen Besitzern sehr leise sein, man wird sehen, sollte sie mir nicht taugen tausche ich sie um


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Flo, 
7200 U/min können über USB2 garnicht ausgereizt werden. Da reicht auch eine 5400er


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hey Flo,
> 7200 U/min können über USB2 garnicht ausgereizt werden. Da reicht auch eine 5400er



Ja  das ist ja schön und gut aber ich lass mir jetzt mal zu kommen und schau sie mir an denn der Preis ist echt ok und sie gefällt mir vom aussehen her, der rest ist mir wayne


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2011)

Ich wollts nur gesagt haben ;D
Die externen HDDs von WD sind generell sehr gut, von daher kannst eh nich viel falsch machen.


----------



## Firun (28. Juni 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich wollts nur gesagt haben ;D
> Die externen HDDs von WD sind generell sehr gut, von daher kannst eh nich viel falsch machen.



aber jetzt stellt sich mir auch die Frage warum 7200 und nur usb 2.0 ? 
Warum Bauen die sowas?


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2011)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie erstens eine größere Menge 7200er HDDs über haben, die irgendwie verkauft werden mussten, ohne dass die Preise zu weit sinken (hohes Angebot, niedrige Preise unso; kennt man ja). Davon abgesehen könnte es auch sein, dass USB 3.0 teurer zu implementieren ist und WD glaubt, dass der Markt noch nicht bereit dafür ist, da die Verbreitung von USB 3.0 noch recht gering ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juni 2011)

> . Davon abgesehen könnte es auch sein, dass USB 3.0 teurer zu implementieren ist un


Nö ist es nicht.
Ist auch nur eine Buchse mit Controller, aber USB 3.0 hat soviel Bandbreite, dass du schon eine SSD haben musst, damit sie auch nur Ansatzweise ausgenutzt wird.
Und USB 3 Festplatten sind nur geringfügig teuer und schneller.
Ich geh eher davon aus, dass viele Hersteller noch nen Arsch voller Überproduktion rumfliegen haben und von daher die USB 2 Festplatten schon regelrecht verramscht werden.
Ich hab schon genuge Angebote gesehen, dass externe Platten billgier waren als interne Platten gleicher Größe.


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2011)

is quasi nochn 2. Markt sind ja auch nur normale Platten drin verbaut

die Gehäuse , Controller , Netzteil auch sehr günstig in der Produktion bzw. Einkauf


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob der 3.0-Controller teurer ist als der für 2.0. War eher geraten. Ich vermute deshalb ebenso mal ganz stark Überproduktion und eben die Tatsache, das sich der zusätzliche Aufwand (Bestellverfahren, was bei solchen Großmengen üblicherweise eher nicht mit einfachem Anfrage-Angebot-Bestellung-Bestellbestätigung-Rechnung-Briefwechsel einhergeht, Lagerung, zusätzliche Kapazitäten für USB3.0, da USB2.0-Platten ja weiter produziert werden) nicht lohnt solange USB 3.0 nicht eine ähnliche hohe Verbreitung wie USB 2.0 erreichen.  Hauptgrund werden aber volle Lager sein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr von Google+? http://www.golem.de/1106/84550.html

Sieht nach dem besser Facebook aus...


----------



## Kyragan (28. Juni 2011)

Wird genauso untergehn wie Wave. Da kann noch so sehr Google dran steht. Auch wenn das Ding Aston Martin+ heißen würde, würde es untergehen. Soziale Netzwerke gibt es schon viel zu viele... Dass der Neueinstieg in son Geschäft nicht wirklich lohnt, hat auch Apple schon gezeigt. Ping ist auch nur ein jämmerlicher Social-Network-Versuch, der nicht wirklich aufzugehen scheint. Auch wenn das Hauptanliegen bei Ping sowieso nur Musikempfehlungen sind, die dann im iTunes Store gekauft werden sollen.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und USB 3 Festplatten sind nur geringfügig teuer und schneller.


Naja meine externe 2,5" Platte eGo von Iomega (500G schafft da schon 110 bis 115 MB/sek. (beim kopieren/sichern meines kompletten Steam-Ordners mit ca. 80GB. Also ganz so langsam ist das nun doch nicht. Von Preis her stimmt das schon. Als USB 3 war die nur 10 Euro teurer als die vergleichbare mit USB 2. Aber fast vier mal so schnell^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Google+? http://www.golem.de/1106/84550.html
> 
> Sieht nach dem besser Facebook aus...



Wird so untergehn wie alle andern. FB ist bereits zu bekannt und zu gross.
Was denkst du wieso ICQ/Jabber/etc. so tot sind? Weil alle DAUs MSN nutzen weil sie nich wissen dass es was anderes gibt. Und wir Nerds müssen uns der dummen Masse fügen udn dasselbe nutzen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2011)

Es sieht super aus. Es ist toll. Circles ist ein viel besseres Konzept, als einfach jeden als 'Freund' zu haben. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde - Facebook ist leider viel zu groß. 

Bei dem Punkt mit MSN muss ich aber widersprechen. Ich kenne keinen Menschen, der MSN verwendet. Die haben alle entweder ICQ oder verwenden Facebook Chat. Wobei letzteres auch nicht besser ist als MSN.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, kenne auch fast nur Leute die ICQ verwenden. Wenn man mal jemanden fragt, dann heißt es immer "ICQ...".

Und das Google+ sieht tatsächlich ziemlich ähnlich aus wie Failbook, halt mit leichten Detailänderungen, aber wer braucht den ganzen Müll eigentlich... also ich nicht. 
Verstehe nicht, warum die Industrie diesen "pseudo-sozial" Wahn so ausschlachtet... scheint ja genug Dumme zu geben die es nutzen.


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

ICQ über Trillian schon ewig nich mehr genutzt und schon lange nichmehr aufm Rechner 

nurnoch Skype oder anrufen


----------



## Xerivor (29. Juni 2011)

Bei uns nutzen die meisten bzw. alle ICQ keiner MSN (zum Glück...). Facebook-Chat ist genauso wie Facebook fürn Müll


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2011)

avira selfowned^^ eset gamer edition inc


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

Gesichtsbuch oder ganzen VZ Kram überall nich angemeldet 


herrlich sind ja die Leute die sich übern Datenschutz aufregen und dann jeden Mist in Facebook etc.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Samma, wollt Ihr mich verarschen. Bin ich schon so alt geworden? Benutze immer noch MSN mit meinen Freunden aus Deutschland und das schon seit 4 Jahren oder so.

und habe mich auch erst vor kurzem aus Facebook geloescht. Ist irgendwie eklig geworden.. und langsam kommts mir vor, dass die ganzen Frauen da Maenner sind.. so hinter dem Computer.


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

nö wenn viele Freunde MSN nutzen warum nich , bei mir im Bekannten/Verwandtenkreis nutzen alle min. Skype 

daher brauch ich nur das


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Yop, so ist das.

Mit meinen Freunden aus Deutschland unterhalte ich mich ueber MSN und mit meinen aus Amerika mit Skype. Prima Sache. Mich hat immer das Geraeusch bei ICQ angekotzt..aaaaouuu.


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

heut mal wieder Rechner geputzt 

alle Lüfter/Kühler gepinselt und gesaugt , CPU Kühler komplett runter und neue Paste drauf nur Punkt in die Mitte diesmal soll ja das beste sein http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q

MSI Hawk sogar die kleinen Lüfter ausgebaut 

naja alles ca. 2° kühler geworden obwohl ich noch CPU und Hecklüfter Drehzahl verringert hab um 200rpm


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2011)

Ich werde im laufe des Tages auch noch meinen Rechner aussaugen/entstauben und die Lüfter reinigen.

Zu Google+, irgendwie habe ich so gehört das es das gibt und das man Gruppen erstellen kann. Mehr weis ich auch net darüber.
Ich bin von 22 Leuten aus meiner Schulklasse der einzige der kein Facebook hat. Finde ich erschreckend. Dafür habe ich Twitter , dass hat keiner von denen ^^

Und ICQ habe ich seit der 5. Klasse. Also seit 7 Jahren und ich habe immernoch meinen ersten Account etc. Ich gehe nie oft on, habe aber genug Leute da, MSN hat bei mir kaum jemand.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2011)

Also alle sind der gleichen Meinung wie ich.  
Ich benutze weder MSN noch ICQ, wen jemand von mir was will Steam/Skype. früher hab ich auch MSN benutzt... aber ja 3 Messenger nerven mich einfach. 
EDIT: Ich hab meinen Pc schon vorgestern wieder komplett gesäubert.


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2011)

Falls ihr übrigens Google+ anschauen wollt - ich kann (theoretisch) einladen, wenn Google+ mitspielt. Weil es eben noch alles Beta ist, gibt es teilweise Überlastungsprobleme und dann geht das mit dem Invite nicht. Aber wenn ihr mir eure (Google)-Mail Adresse sagt (hier oder per Nachricht), versuch ich es gerne. Ich denke mal es geht auch mit anderen Mailadressen, aber ihr seid doch eh hoffentlich alle bei Google


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2011)

Naja, Google ist bei mir mit das meist Gemiedene.

Mal ne Frage (kenne mich da schlecht aus):
Sind folgende Werte für ne 6k Leitung okay? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2011)

Ähm, ja. Das ist eine 7,3k Leitung, wenn du so willst 

Der Upload könnte höher sein, aber ich glaube ich habe einfach einen eher unpassend hohen Upload für meine Leitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2011)

Was ich mich nur immer wieder frage -
welche Downloadserver habe je diese Downloadgröße auch wirklich? 
Bisher sah ich immer nur eine Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 900 kb/sec.
Beim vorgestrigen WoW Patch waren es ca 700 kb/sec.


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2011)

naja Upload is immer sone Sache hab auch nur 1024 bei 33mbit Down http://www.mdcc.de/d...dcc-free-33000/

hab bei Downloads(Filme über netload.in) mit jDownloader immer so um die 3,9MB/sec 

liegt aber bestimmt noch Overhead drauf sind auch mal Spitzen von 4,1 drin 

begrenze aber auch meist auf 3,8-3,9 zwecks surfen 

die 900kb sind sehr gut , sind mehr als 6mbit sind ca. 7,2Mbit , normal wären so um die 720-750kb

hatte Anfangs vor 6 Jahren ne 2Mbit da waren so 244kb glaube


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juli 2011)

7,3 ist für ne 6er leitung ziemlich gut^^ meist ist es eher so das man zuwenig bekommt.

die meisten downlaodserver schaffen so langsame geschwindigkeiten. verwechsel bitte nicht bit und byte. du hast 7,2 megabit, das sind 900 kilobyte, also ist deine kleine leitung bis zum ende ausgelastet


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

7,3 für eine 6000er Leitung ist absolut top!

Ich bekomme im Schnitt 5,5 - 5,8 hier an mit meiner 6000er Leitung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Juli 2011)

Nabend.
Hab ein Problem mit meinem Headset, läuft 1A mit 5.1 Funktion,aber zeige euch mal das Teil (http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=de/node/973)
So jetzt zum Problem hab es schon ne ganze Weile nur möchte es gerne jetzt zum Teamspeak 3 nutzen.Tja besser gesagt als getan, hab alles wie hier beschrieben http://www.sharkoon....l_manual_de.pdf 
unter Verwendung des X-Tatic Digital mit einem PC. Nur klappt das Mikro nicht, ka wieso hab es jetzt so gut wie eingestellt nur kriege kein Ton durchs Mikro,in der Eingabe wo mann es einstellt steht (wo mann halt die Mikros unter Win 7 testen kann) 
 	(optischer Ausgang)

2-C-Media USB Audio Device (unter teamspeak 3 kann ich es auch nicht testen). Aja mein System ist Win 7 64bit. 4GB ramm. HD4850 1GB. Und Mein Sound System heisst Realtek HD Audio.

naja bitte um hilfen eurerseits.


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2011)

wie genau hast du denn Rechner und SCU verbunden ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Juli 2011)

Also hab es so angeschlossen wie es in der Anleitung unter: Verwendung des X-Tatic Digital mit einem PC (optischer Ausgang) steht und hab es getestet bei meinem bruder mikro ist kaputt 110€ zu fenster raus verdammt.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




habe angeblich eine 12.000 Leitung. Laut comcast, aber laut diesen Daten.. weiss ich nicht.

@painschkes, ich hab keine Ahnung was diese Woerter heissen

Nur weiss ich auch nicht was ein anderes Objektive fuer einen Unterschied macht. Nur das man mit manchen sehr weit Zoomen kann und mit anderen nicht und das andere mehr Licht auffangen usw.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2011)

_Also : 

Ultraweitwinkel gibt dir (wie der Name schon sagt) einen ziemlich großen Winkel den du Fotografieren kannst - somit sehr gut für Landschafts und Architekturaufnahmen.

Ein Tele(zoom) bietet dir viel mehr Breinnweite - zB. 70-300mm , 70-200mm , 120-400mm , usw. - somit gut für weit entfernte Objekte - also gut für Tieraufnahmen (zB.)

Eine Festbrennweite kannst du (wie auch hier der Name schon sagt) nicht Zoomen - da gibts zB. ein 35mm , ein 50mm , ein 80mm , ein 105mm , ein 135mm usw. - ausserdem sind grad die kleinen (zB. das 50mm 1.8) recht billig - haben dafür aber eine super Abbildungsqualität - nutzen viele für's Filmen oder für Aufnahmen mit viel Tiefenschärfe (Bokeh) - gut für fast alles (wo man nah dran kommt - wenn wir jetzt über ein 50mm reden).

Joa..dann gibts noch einige andere.

- Was hast du denn für ein Budget? 

- Was fotografierst du am meissten? 

- Was fehlt dir? (Viele merken das sie - je länger sie fotografieren - häufig eine bestimmte Brennweite nutzen oder ihnen einfach Brennweite fehlt)_


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Also hab es so angeschlossen wie es in der Anleitung unter: Verwendung des X-Tatic Digital mit einem PC (optischer Ausgang) steht und hab es getestet bei meinem bruder mikro ist kaputt 110€ zu fenster raus verdammt.



naja jetzt hast ja nur Ausgänge angeschlossen , da kann das Mikro nicht gehen oder hast das USB Kabel angeschlossen was eigentlich für Ps3 gedacht is

da liegt doch auch nochn Kabel bei was du ganz normal per Klinke hinten an den Onboard Sound farbig anschliesst


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Juli 2011)

meinste das farbkabel der leuchtet aber sonst hab ich alle kabel biss auf die für xbox 360 drann aber wenn doch in der anleitung steht das mann das usb kabel nutzen kannn nutze ich es


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also :
> 
> ...._
> _
> ...



Also am meisten mache Ich Fotos von mir selbst und von Personen.. manchmal auch von meiner Katze und da brauch ich eigentlich so gut wie nicht zoomen. 

Das Budget ist erstmal egal, vielleicht aus dem Mittelbereich etwas. Nur was kann ich mir denn dann von einer neuen Linse versprechen. Mehr Tiefenschaerfe?


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2011)

_Bessere Abbildungsqualität - mehr Tiefenschärfe - bessere Verarbeitungsqualität - sowas in der Richtung.

Naja - ein ungefähres Budget müsste man schon wissen.

Hm..eine Festbrennweite kommt in Frage - oder doch eher was ähnliches wie das Kitobjektiv? Reichen dir die 55mm oder könntest manchmal schon ein wenig mehr sein?_


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2011)

Achso.. ja, dann kommt sowas schon mehr in die Richtung glaub ich.

Budget .. ich hab kein Plan was so Objektive kosten, von Low to High. Nimm einfach mal das, was du denkst waere am besten. 

Koennten manchmal mehr sein, aber bin mit den 55mm schon zufrieden.


----------



## muehe (1. Juli 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> meinste das farbkabel der leuchtet aber sonst hab ich alle kabel biss auf die für xbox 360 drann aber wenn doch in der anleitung steht das mann das usb kabel nutzen kannn nutze ich es



kannst du im Windows unter Aufnahmegeräte den nicht C-Media USB Audio Device auswählen ?

auch mal n Rechtsklick in die das Fenster der Aufnahmegeräte und mal kontrollieren ob nicht Geräte deaktiviert und ausgeblendet sind

Screenshot wär auch gut


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2011)

_Also : 

Das Nikon 18-105mm ist auch ein Kit-Objektiv - hat aber eine bessere Abbildungsleistung als das 18-55mm - das wäre mit ~200€ das billigste - ein spürbarer Qualitätssprung - aber keine 2.8er Blende.

Ein wenig teurer wäre das Sigma 17-70mm 2.8 - ein wenig länger und mit Blende 2.8 lichtstärker als das 18-55mm - mit ~400€ aufjeden Fall einen Blick wert.

Ansonsten wäre es wie gesagt gut zu wissen , ob du mit einer Festbrennweite klarkommst (vllt mal irgendwo testen gehen?) und was so dein Budget ist.

Sind jetzt nur zwei Beispiele - gibt noch einige mehr.

_


----------



## H2OTest (2. Juli 2011)

An Facebookuser : Wie findet ihr Rockmelt www.rockmelt.com


----------



## Elda (2. Juli 2011)

Moin,
Welchen Monitor würdet ihr empfehlen?
Kriterien:
DVI
HDMI
Full HD
2-5 ms
24 Zoll (23,6 geht auch)
bis 200€


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

was willst da alles anschliessen ?

wie siehts mit LED aus oder evtl. nem IPS Panel ?


----------



## Elda (3. Juli 2011)

Geht darum meinen Pc anzuschließen und meine Ps3.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie der so ist? 
http://www.amazon.de...9635143&sr=1-30
oder eher 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0046H4TJQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=computers&psc=1 ?


----------



## muehe (3. Juli 2011)

ganz schwierig bei Monitoren 

würd mir auch ne Menge angucken im Fachhandel

auch den http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-Widescreen-Monitor-Reaktionszeit/dp/B004C6CKD8/ref=sr_1_7?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1309646510&sr=1-7 mal angucken


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2011)

Kennt sich jemand mit Java oder Java Runtime Environment Fehlern aus ?


----------



## Rethelion (6. Juli 2011)

Na wie gehts euch so?


----------



## muehe (6. Juli 2011)

schlecht , voll depressiv 

hi und wb


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> schlecht , voll depressiv



Wat warum das denn?


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Na wie gehts euch so?



Stressig. Montag war Präsentation der Seminararbeit, heute 'ne Englischklausur, morgen noch eine Informatik-GFS über Xcode/Objective-C und irgendwie muss ich bis Freitag noch ein Kunst-Projekt fertigbekommen, das ich noch kaum angefangen habe. 

Dann wird's aber locker für den Rest des Schuljahres, in zwei Wochen dann nach Amsterdam zur Studienfahrt


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2011)

"Studienfahrt".


----------



## Rethelion (6. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> schlecht , voll depressiv
> 
> hi und wb



Hm mein Standardgefühl der letzen Monate 

Achja re und thx^^



EspCap schrieb:


> Stressig. Montag war Präsentation der Seminararbeit, heute 'ne Englischklausur, morgen noch eine Informatik-GFS über Xcode/Objective-C und irgendwie muss ich bis Freitag noch ein Kunst-Projekt fertigbekommen, das ich noch kaum angefangen habe.



Bin ich froh, dass ich das Schulzeugs hinter mir hab...


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> "Studienfahrt".



Genau  Wobei Ausländer ja gar nicht mehr in die Coffeeshops dürfen. Aber wird auch so lustig 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bin ich froh, dass ich das Schulzeugs hinter mir hab...[/font]



Glaube ich dir. Von wegen 'Seid froh dass ihr noch in der Schule seid'-Blabla. Im Studium hab ich dann wenigstens Zeug, das mich interessiert (größtenteils). [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2011)

Zur Not gibts in Amsterdan n ganzes Viertel voller Nutten, hab ich gehört. Fehlt nur noch Black Jack. :>


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Zur Not gibts in Amsterdan n ganzes Viertel voller Nutten, hab ich gehört. Fehlt nur noch Black Jack. :>



Wie gesagt - es wird auf jeden Fall lustig da


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - es wird auf jeden Fall lustig da



Glaub ich auch, ihr habts ja noch gut - Unsere Studienfahrt im Herbst geht nach Wien


----------



## muehe (6. Juli 2011)

Wien gibs auch schöne Ecken


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juli 2011)

echt? naja ich hab da noch nicht soviel gehört - mehr kultur/theater - was ja ansich nichts schlechtes ist, bloß auf ner Studienfahrt will man ja auch Spaß haben^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. Juli 2011)

Der größte Nachteil von Wien gegenüber Amsterdam ist, dass man die Leute schlechter versteht. Mal im Ernst, Wien ist ne schmucke Stadt. Dort gibts auch genug zu tun, wenn man nicht im Barockfieber ist.


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der größte Nachteil von Wien gegenüber Amsterdam ist, dass man die Leute schlechter versteht.



Hö? Also ich verstehe Deutsch besser als Niederländisch. Oder meinst du was anders?


----------



## Meriane (6. Juli 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch, ihr habts ja noch gut - Unsere Studienfahrt im Herbst geht nach Wien



Unsere Studienfahrt ging auch nach Wien letztes Jahr. War insgesamt schon ziemlich geil. 
Wir haben da so nen Irish Pub gefunden der von nem Chinesen geführt wurde, war cool der Laden^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juli 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Unsere Studienfahrt ging auch nach Wien letztes Jahr. War insgesamt schon ziemlich geil.
> Wir haben da so nen Irish Pub gefunden der von nem Chinesen geführt wurde, war cool der Laden^^



Wie hieß der denn?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2011)

Auch depressiv hier.. und gestresst etwas, trotz Ferien und es hat sich halt noch nicht so mit Frauen hier ergeben. Ist doch irgendwie scheisse alles.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juli 2011)

nur Geduld...


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Juli 2011)

Meine letzte Studienfahrt vor 9 Jahren ging nach Ost Tirol Skifahren !


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2011)

> Technik-Forum Technikfragen und Antworten zu PC's, Konsolen, Tablets, Handys, Smartphones und Sonstiges





> Technikecke zum plaudern... ...damit das gespamme in anderen Threads aufhört



Und was veranstaltet Ihr hier (inc. mir nun)?


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch eindeutig. Das hier ist der Plauderthread für die Technikcommunity.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2011)

Den Technik Leuten gehts immer am schlechtesten und so viel Geduld habe ich auch nimmer.. obwohl ich Fisch vom Sternzeichen bin.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Den Technik Leuten gehts immer am schlechtesten und so viel Geduld habe ich auch nimmer.. obwohl ich Fisch vom Sternzeichen bin.



Hey Sora, Kopf hoch, mir geht's auch scheiße...


----------



## skyline930 (8. Juli 2011)

Hat einer ne Ahnung ob ich mit meinem Rechner Homefront zocken kann? (Einstellungen auf ganz niedrig etc.)

Q6600 2.4GHz
2GB RAM
ATi Radeon 2400 HD Pro

Die Mindestvorraussetzungen sind erfüllt, aber werdens auch mehr als 15fps?


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2011)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/

Look at This .

Diese Seite wird dir deine Fragen beantworten


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juli 2011)

Naja, bei Darksiders hat Ding auch angezeigt das es geht, ist aber trotzdem begrenzt spielbar, da wenn etwas mehr passiert ich direkt mal bei <10fps bin...


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gerade meine Klipsch S4 bekommen... großes Meh. Sitzen gut, aber der Sound ist lächerlich schlecht. Null Höhen, vollkommen übertriebene Bässe und die Mitten gehen auch komplett unter.

Hattest die nicht auch einer von euch? Ich schicke meine jedenfalls morgen wieder zurück... hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag für InEars, ca. 50 Euro?


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2011)

An welchem Gerät hast du die S4 getestet? Am iPhone? Spiel mal ein wenig mit dem EQ rum. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass du in diesem Preisbereich bessere InEars findest. Alternativ vllt. AKG K518 LE anschaun. Wenn sie gut sitzen, was sie wegen des hohen Anpressdrucks tbh bei vielen Leuten nicht tun, dann sind die ne gute Wahl. Recht warme Abstimmung, ohne jedoch alles mit Bass zu überlagern, guter Kickbass, guter Tiefbass für die Treibergröße und robust wie russische Staudämme.


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Hab ich, klingen immer gleich grausam. Und doch, in dem Preisbereich gibt es ordentliches. Meine alten UltimateEars (ca. 70 EUR) und meine bis vor kurzem aktuellen beyerdynamic DTX 80 (60 EUR) haben beide super geklungen, bis sie den Geist aufgegeben haben. Aber sogar die 20 Euro Creative-Dinger die ich hatte, als ich nur mal InEars ausprobieren wollte haben deutlich besser geklungen als die Dinger.

Normale Kopfhörer wie die AKG sind leider keine Option, damit joggt es sich eher schlecht  Ich werde mir vermutlich mal die DTX 71 iE anschauen. Scheint, als wären die wohl die Nachfolger meiner DTX 80.


----------



## Alterac123 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi denkt ihr mit den Komponenten (andre habe ich schon) kann man WoW in Gut oder Hoch spielen?


Mein Link


----------



## Kyragan (11. Juli 2011)

True, zum joggen sind Bügelkopfhörer wirklich nix. In Sachen inEars traue ich beyerdynamic irgendwie nicht über den Weg... wundert mich, dass deine Klipsch so beschissen klingen. Wo hast du sie denn gekauft? Bei ebay erwischt man bei populären Hörern, insbesondere von Sennheiser, schnell mal eine paar billige Fakes, die dann eher wie Dosentelefon klingen.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juli 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Hi denkt ihr mit den Komponenten (andre habe ich schon) kann man WoW in Gut oder Hoch spielen?
> 
> 
> Mein Link



_Man sieht nichts - mach am besten einen Screenshot._


----------



## Alterac123 (11. Juli 2011)

Meine Konfiguration
&#8364; 221,28*
Detailübersicht

    Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX
    ASUS ENGT440/DI
    DVI, HDMI
    1 x &#8364; 84,90*
    CPU Sockel AM3
    AMD Athlon II X2 250e
    OPGA, "Regor"
    1 x &#8364; 63,90*
    Mainboards Sockel AM3
    ASRock 760GM-GS3
    Sound, VGA, G-LAN, RAID
    1 x &#8364; 43,49*
    Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
    ADATA DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
    AD3U1333C4G9-S, Premier
    1 x &#8364; 28,99*

    Basis-Komponenten
    Optionale Komponenten
    Software & Service

Meine Konfiguration
abschließen
Empfehlung

Arbeitsspeicher

Sie haben 4 oder mehr GB RAM für Ihre Konfiguration ausgewählt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Menge Arbeitsspeicher nur mit der 64-Bit-Version eines Betriebssystems in vollem Umfang zur Verfügung steht.

Arbeitsspeicher - Prozessor

Der von Ihnen gewählte Prozessor unterstützt die Geschwindigkeit des Speichers leider nicht. In der Regel kann der Speicher zwar problemlos betrieben werden, allerdings nur in der von der CPU maximal unterstützten Geschwindigkeit.
Bitte beachten Sie

Sie haben einen Prozessor mit Boxed-Lüfter ausgewählt. Bitte beachten Sie, dass natürlich trotzdem weiterhin die Möglichkeit besteht, einen leistungsfähigeren bzw. leiseren Prozessorlüfter zu wählen.
Komponenten Anzahl Einzelpreis Gesamtpreis  
Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX
ASUS ENGT440/DI
DVI, HDMI
Im Zulauf
1
&#8364; 84,90*
&#8364; 84,90*
CPU Sockel AM3
AMD Athlon II X2 250e
OPGA, "Regor"
Im Zulauf
1
&#8364; 63,90*
&#8364; 63,90*

    &#8226;
    Boxed Lüfter
    alle Modelle
    1

Mainboards Sockel AM3
ASRock 760GM-GS3
Sound, VGA, G-LAN, RAID
Im Zulauf
1
&#8364; 43,49*
&#8364; 43,49*

    &#8226;
    Ultra DMA/133 Controller
    max. 2 Geräte, 133 MB/s
    1
    &#8226;
    AMD SB710 Southbridge
    max. 4 Geräte, RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 300 MB/s
    1
    &#8226;
    USB 2.0 Controller
    60 MB/s, USB 2.0, max. 127 Geräte
    1
    &#8226;
    ATI Radeon HD3000
    ATI Radeon HD3000
    1
    &#8226;
    Realtek ALC662 (5.1-Kanal)
    1, Realtek ALC662
    1
    &#8226;
    Realtek RTL8111E
    1 x RJ-45, 10/100/1000 MBit/s
    1

und noch etwas falls es nicht geht wo kann man für ca. 100 euro noch was verbessern?


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> True, zum joggen sind Bügelkopfhörer wirklich nix. In Sachen inEars traue ich beyerdynamic irgendwie nicht über den Weg... wundert mich, dass deine Klipsch so beschissen klingen. Wo hast du sie denn gekauft? Bei ebay erwischt man bei populären Hörern, insbesondere von Sennheiser, schnell mal eine paar billige Fakes, die dann eher wie Dosentelefon klingen.



Ganz normal direkt bei Amazon. Warum vertraust du beyerdynamic bei InEars nicht? Meine DT 770 Pro sind so genial, dass ich einfach mal blind in die Marke vertraut habe und es ausprobiert habe, mit dem DTX 80. Und das waren definitiv die besten InEars die ich bisher hatte. Keine Chance gegen die UE super.fi 5 (die mich damals von knapp 100 gekostet haben).


----------



## muehe (11. Juli 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Meine Konfiguration
> € 221,28*
> Detailübersicht
> 
> ...



hast du denn schon Gehäuse , Netzteil , Laufwerk , Festplatte ?

wenn ja warum nimmst du den Konfigurator ?

was brauchst du alles ? wie hoch ist das Budget ?


----------



## Alterac123 (11. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> hast du denn schon Gehäuse , Netzteil , Laufwerk , Festplatte ?
> 
> wenn ja warum nimmst du den Konfigurator ?
> 
> was brauchst du alles ? wie hoch ist das Budget ?



ich brauche mainboard,ram,cpu.gpu und so 200-300 euro wären ideal


----------



## painschkes (11. Juli 2011)

_Athlon II X4 640
ASRock 770 Extreme3
4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 1333MHz CL9
ASUS HD6850 DC II

299,43€_


----------



## muehe (11. Juli 2011)

welche Auflösung spielst du und was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut ?



painschkes schrieb:


> _Athlon II X4 640
> ASRock 770 Extreme3
> 4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 1333MHz CL9
> ASUS HD6850 DC II
> ...



würd ich so nicht machen 

für n 10er mehr gibs den 955BE , AM3+ Board mit USB3 , Sata3 auch n 10er mehr , die Asus 6870 auch 10er mehr , Ram 1 x 4GB 5 Euro weniger


----------



## Alterac123 (11. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> welche Auflösung spielst du und was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut ?



Auflösung weiß ich nicht, ich habe einen 19 Zoll Bildschirm und einen 17 Zoll Bildschirm und das Netzteil hat 400 oder 450 Watt


----------



## muehe (11. Juli 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Auflösung weiß ich nicht, ich habe einen 19 Zoll Bildschirm und einen 17 Zoll Bildschirm und das Netzteil hat 400 oder 450 Watt



am besten mal Rechner aufmachen und genau gucken was für eins oder n Foto machen und hier verlinken


----------



## TaroEld (12. Juli 2011)

Hoi Leute, ich mache mal wieder meinen Allhalbjährigen Plauderecken-Besuch.

Mir ist letztens die 4 jahre alte 9800GT meines ZweitPC's abgeraucht, und ich bräuchte einen preiswerten Ersatz. Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass der Prozessor ein Q6600 ist. 

Ich freu mich wie immer auf die Antworten. 

Mfg, Taro


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> welche Auflösung spielst du und was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Wie so oft..ich würd das auch reinpacken - wenn er aber nunmal 300€ sagt dann versuch ich dabei zu bleiben._


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2011)

Was heißt Preiswert?

Je nach Budget bist du mit ner GTX460-GTX560Ti gut berraten.


----------



## Ol@f (12. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Macht es bei einer externen 2.5" 500GB Festplatte einen merkbaren Unterschieden zwischen USB 2.0 und 3.0?


----------



## Palimbula (12. Juli 2011)

Transferraten USB, Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus

2.0 --> bis zu 480 Mbit/s --> 60 MByte/s
3.0 --> 5 GBit/s --> 625 MByte/s

Sofern die HDD mittels S-ATA im externen Gehäuse angeschlossen ist, wirst du mit Sicherheit einen Unterschied, pro USB 3.0, merken.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Juli 2011)

Diese theoretischen Transferraten werden in der Praxis eh nie erreicht. USB 2.0 regelt sich in der Regel bei ~30 MB/s ein, 3.0 bei ~130-150 MB/s. Die Grundaussage bleibt dennoch die selbe: Lohnt definitiv.


----------



## TaroEld (12. Juli 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Was heißt Preiswert?
> 
> Je nach Budget bist du mit ner GTX460-GTX560Ti gut berraten.



Preiswert heisst um die 100 Euronen.


----------



## Ol@f (12. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2011)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Preiswert heisst um die 100 Euronen.



Ich würde 30,- mehr investieren und zu dieser hier greifen: Asus GTX 460 1GB dann hast du wenigstens nen deutlichen Leistungsschub


----------



## TaroEld (13. Juli 2011)

Wieder einmal Danke


----------



## muehe (13. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie so oft..ich würd das auch reinpacken - wenn er aber nunmal 300€ sagt dann versuch ich dabei zu bleiben._



jo is schon richtig  wollt damit sagen lieber noch paar Kröten sparen


----------



## pampam (13. Juli 2011)

Ich habe grade ein verdammt nerviges Problem:
Hab Windows (Vista) neu installiert und sobald ich den Grafiktreiber installiere kann ich als Auflösung nurnoch 1280x900 auswählen (mein Bildschirm kann 1280x1024).
Grafikkarte ist ne HD3850. Wenn ich versuche das CatalystControl Center zu öffnen, kommt die Programm-funktioniert-nichtmehr-Meldung. Nach der Deinstallation des Treibers kann ich die Auflösung wieder auf 1280x1024 stellen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Ghrodan (13. Juli 2011)

Mhh..warum das Problem auftritt weiß ich nicht, aber versuch doch einfach mal einen älteren Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## skyline930 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
mal wieder ich 

Ich hab mir überlegt einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, da ich jetzt aber mein Auto hab, ist mein Budget sehr schmal 
Würde es einen lohnenswerten Leistungsschub bringen wenn ich die folgenden Upgrades machen würde? Ich brauche nicht unbedingt alles auf maximum, ich will aber alle aktuellen Spiele auf irgendwelchen Einstellungen laggfrei spielen können. Ich weiß das das System von den restlichen Komponenten nicht high-end ist, aber ich habe im Moment einfach nicht das Geld für ein komplett neuen Rechner, und bin eigentlich mit dem Rest des Systems zufrieden. Wenn möglich, würde ich mich über Alternativen zur Grafikkarte freuen, die vielleicht billiger sind (~100€), natürlich nur wenn die Leistung nicht extrem runtergeht.

ATi Radeon HD 2400 Pro > GIGABYTE GeForce GTX460 OC
Noch einen GeIL Ultra DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 (Insgesamt also 4 GB von 2G

Rest von meinem System:

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=G5VeCg2c

Danke schonmal.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Für den Anfang ist das vollkommen in Ordnung - allein die Karte wird dir schon einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bringen._


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand vielleicht was "laggs" in meinem Browser verursacht? Ich habe gestern einfach nur die ganze Chronik gelöscht un plötzlich bleibt die aufgerufene Seite immer für 1-2 Sekunden stehen. Das macht es mir zB nicht mehr möglich online streams zu gucken etc


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand vielleicht was "laggs" in meinem Browser verursacht? Ich habe gestern einfach nur die ganze Chronik gelöscht un plötzlich bleibt die aufgerufene Seite immer für 1-2 Sekunden stehen. Das macht es mir zB nicht mehr möglich online streams zu gucken etc



Könnte am Flashplayer oder so liegen... hatte das auch mal, war dann immer auf Seiten, auf denen mit Flash irgendwas geladen wurde. Oder JavaScript.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

Also ich habs jetzt gerade mal auf Chrome getestet und das geht alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ok, danke



Falls du eine E-Sata Anschluss hast würd ich mir ne Platte mit beiden holen... somit bist du flexibel wenn du sie irgendwo anderst brauchst und hast...


E-sata ist halt um einiges schneller als USB 3.0

Und das sich USB 3.0 bei 150 MB einpendelt stimmt auch nicht... es sind eher so 50 MB beim schreiben und bei USB 2.0 etwa 15 MB.


----------



## Dracun (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo jungs habre hier einen laptop von ner bekannten und bin grad voll am verzweifeln. 
und zwar folgendes:
In der Netzwerkverbindungsverwaltung wird mir die LAN Karte nicht angezeigt
Im Gerätemanager wird sie nicht angezeigt
Realtek Treiber schon neu installed, aber kein Erfolg
Unter Linux OpenSuSe wird sie erkannt udn funzt einwandfrei

Wie kriege ich sie wieder aktiviert? und das am besten ohne Vista DVD, da mir keine DVD mitgegeben wurde. Und ich hab keine Home Prewmium DVD hier.

gruß Dracun


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juli 2011)

Mmmh, wenn du den Treiber schon (ordnungsgemäß) installiert hast, wird Windows wieder spinnen. Für was brauchst du denn Windows, Wine oder ne virtuelle Version von Win unter Linux sind keine Optionen?


----------



## Dracun (14. Juli 2011)

Nein, ich hab nur ne Live Version von OpenSuSe benutzt um zu sehen ob die Netzwerkarte gefunden wird. Es gibt sozusagen keine Linux Alternative ..  Leider .... Aber ich werd mich mal im Bekanntenkreis umhören ob jemand ne Vista Home Premium hat, damit ich damit ne Windoof Reparatur durch führen.   

Hatte halt gehofft jemand kennt einen CMD Befehl um die Karte wieder zu reaktivieren.
Ansonsten bleibt halt nur ne Komplette Neuinstallation


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage, welche Wärmeleitpasten (für CPU) verwendet ihr?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2011)

Hab noch alte Arctic Silver hier. Empfehlen würde ich die Pasten von Prolimatech und Noctua, sind imo die besten.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f136/grosser-wlp-test-inkl-fluessigmetall-761920.html


----------



## pampam (15. Juli 2011)

Langsam komm ich mit meinem Gehäuse voran, muss nurnoch überlegen, welche Farbe genau und was ich Vorne mach 
http://imageshack.us...4072011079.jpg/


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2011)

_Schick :-)_


----------



## muehe (15. Juli 2011)

> Mal ne Frage, welche Wärmeleitpasten (für CPU) verwendet ihr?



P/L würd ich die AC MX-2 , MX-4 probieren beiden probiert sind gut nutzte aber weiter die PK-1 von Prolimatech


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, welche Wärmeleitpasten (für CPU) verwendet ihr?



In meinem alten Windows-Rechner mit dem E8400 (Mugen 2) ist auch die Prolimatech drauf. Ging immerhin auf 4,5 GHz mal


----------



## Alterac123 (17. Juli 2011)

Hi danke für eure beratung habe aber einfach 300 Euro mehr investiert und es lohnt sich!


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2011)

Hm... kann mir einer von euch erklären, wie man iCal beibringt, einen Google CalDAV-Kalender hinzuzufügen? Entweder findet es keinen CalDAV-Server oder mein Login passt nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Juli 2011)

Krass jetzt hat es meinen PC erwischt! Ich hab sowohl die Nachricht von meiner Bank als auch von 1&1 die Nachricht bekommen, dass ich mit einem Trojaner, laut 1&1 ZeuS befallen bin! Mir ist gerade ganz anders! Verdammt! Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte hab Norton IS 2011 drauf und natürlich immer aktuell! Außerdem lad ich nicht irgendwo irgendwas runter und ich geh auch nicht auf zwielichtige Seiten.... Scheiße!


----------



## Palimbula (19. Juli 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Krass jetzt hat es meinen PC erwischt! Ich hab sowohl die Nachricht von meiner Bank als auch von 1&1 die Nachricht bekommen, dass ich mit einem Trojaner, laut 1&1 ZeuS befallen bin! Mir ist gerade ganz anders! Verdammt! Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte hab Norton IS 2011 drauf und natürlich immer aktuell! Außerdem lad ich nicht irgendwo irgendwas runter und ich geh auch nicht auf zwielichtige Seiten.... Scheiße!



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/ZeuS-Trojaner-befaellt-Android-1278449.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeus_%28trojan_horse%29


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Juli 2011)

Hm dreck! Android glaub ich nicht dran oder es ist Handy und PC befallen, da ich mit dem Handy nichts mit 1&1 zu tun hatte...

Aber danke für die Links! Bin gerade auf der Arbeit schon dabei die ganzen Passwörter zu ändern und heute Abend wird der Rechner neu aufgesetzt!

Also das Phone kann es eigentlich nicht sein! Da man wohl aktiv eine App installieren muss und vorher irgendwo runtergeladen haben muss, was ich zum Einen nicht habe und zum Anderen kann man die App sehr leicht finden und bei mir ist sie nicht vorhanden. Gut das mein Vater bei der Bank arbeitet bei der ich bin und mit seinen Sicherheitskollegen alles besprochen hat und so keine große Gefahr lauert!

Heute Abend wird das System neu aufgesetzt....


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juli 2011)

Mit Norton als sicherheitssoftware ist ja kein Wunder das dir was passiert.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Juli 2011)

Versteh ich nicht so ganz! Norton gilt eigentlich als eines der besten Programme! Nutze es seit ein paar Jahren und war immer begeistert davon! Da muss irgendwas anderes schief gelaufen sein! Zumal Zeus ja auch kein unbekannter Trojaner ist... 

Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich ein anderes Programm nutzen sollte!


----------



## muehe (19. Juli 2011)

Mit Norton als sicherheitssoftware ist ja kein Wunder das dir was passiert

wenn man keine ahnung hat ...


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juli 2011)

Sich über sowas zu streiten ist immer wie der Kampf

Cola gegen Pepsi
Atari gegen Amiga
Microsoft gegen Apple
Android gegen iOS

uswusw.

trotzdem ist fakt, dass Norton in den letzten jahren mächtig verloren hat in Sachen Prävention, Detektion und Ressourcenschonung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juli 2011)

Zügle dich in deiner Ausdrucksweise!


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht so ganz! Norton gilt eigentlich als eines der besten Programme! Nutze es seit ein paar Jahren und war immer begeistert davon! Da muss irgendwas anderes schief gelaufen sein! Zumal Zeus ja auch kein unbekannter Trojaner ist...
> 
> Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich ein anderes Programm nutzen sollte!



Ein anderes Produkt hätte dich genauso gut, bzw. genau so schlecht schützen können; einen 100%igen Schutz gibt es nicht.
Versuch lieber rauszufinden wie du dir das Teil eingefangen hast um es zukünftig verhindenr zu können.



> Mit Norton als sicherheitssoftware ist ja kein Wunder das dir was passiert.


Bitte nicht immer nur nachplappern was man mal gehört hat sondern auch mal eine eigene Meinung bilden und Infos einholen.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Juli 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ein anderes Produkt hätte dich genauso gut, bzw. genau so schlecht schützen können; einen 100%igen Schutz gibt es nicht.
> Versuch lieber rauszufinden wie du dir das Teil eingefangen hast um es zukünftig verhindenr zu können.



Das stimmt wohl! Ich bin auch schon wie blöd am überlegen! 

Ich hab mir nichts aus unsicheren Quellen runtergeladen und installiert! In den letzen beiden Monaten hab ich eh fast auschließlich mit Office gearbeitet (dort hab ich mir bestimmte Vordrucke für Briefe u. Lebensläufe runtergeladen, aber aus Office heraus), dann hab ich mir Patches für CoD 4 von 4players ansonsten hab ich ein zwei Spiele installiert und mit Elster meine Steuern gemacht. Gesurft hab ich auch auf keinen "zwielichtigen Seiten". Eigentlich ist mir das nicht erklärbar!

Naja ich hab mir hier gerade schon die wichtigen Treiber runter geladen und auch eine Testversion von Kapersky. Werd heute Abend alles komplett neu aufsetzen und lediglich Musikdateien, Fotos und Dokumente behalten... dann sollte er zumindest nicht mehr auf dem Rechner sein und dann mal sehen!


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2011)

Vll für den einen oder anderen interessant; Windows 7 Pro für 45€: http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/windows-7-professional-64bit-deutsch-oem-multilingual-tradoria/35448


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte ein Interessantes Problem, immer wenn ich Licht in meinem Zimmer eingeschaltet habe oder was in die Steckdose eingesteckt habe, wurde der Monitor der über HDMI angeschlossen war kurz schwarz.... drauf hin hab ich in einfach mal über DVI angeschlossen, da trat das Problem nicht mehr auf, hab wieder das HDMI Kabel angeschlossen trat das Problem wieder auf, draufhin hab ich ein anderes HDMI Kabel benutzt und nun geht wieder alles normal.

Meine frage wie kann so was passieren? Komischen phänomen^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

das hdmi kabel ist/war vllt lichtscheu?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Meine frage wie kann so was passieren? Komischen phänomen^^


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Monitor mit einem Helligkeitssensor ausgestattet ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2011)

Hi all.
1.Frage: Warum hat ein hd ready fernseher besseres hd als nen full hd 1080 ???

2.Frage: Was währe momentan ein gutes handy zum surfen und sonstige sachen (kein iphone)


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2011)

1) Hat er nicht.

2) Preisbereich?


----------



## Alterac123 (24. Juli 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi all.
> 1.Frage: Warum hat ein hd ready fernseher besseres hd als nen full hd 1080 ???
> 
> 2.Frage: Was währe momentan ein gutes handy zum surfen und sonstige sachen (kein iphone)



Habe ein Motorola Milestone 1 ostet wohl ca. 150-200 Euro und ich finds echt gut, man braucht nichtmal die ganzen Apps sich runterladen und kann gleich auf die www versionen gehen, weil sich diese ziemlich schnell aufbaun.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2011)

Also zu 1 hab ich nochma getestet hab nen video dazu gestartet,also mein pc monitor full hd 1080 dvi" hdcp gegen mein tv fernseher philips 26" hd ready. Hab den stecker beim pc hdmi (grafikkarte) zu dvi-hdcp monitor und beim fernseher dvi-pc (grafikkarte) zu hdmi fernseher 
24min video getestet und beim fernseher kam bessere leistung als beim pc monitor auch bei games zeigt es so.


Zu 2 max 250€ soll diesma nen android werden


----------



## Ogil (24. Juli 2011)

Dann stell Deinen Monitor mal anstaendig ein. Und nehm ein Full-HD-Video zum Vergleichen 

Nein ernsthaft: Vielleicht solltest Du mal damit anfangen zu erklaeren was "besser" ist und da auch wirklich Einzelmerkmale vergleichen. Dass Du das Bild des TVs subjektiv besser findest, kann ja auch einfach daran liegen, dass er passend (Farben/Kontrast/Helligkeit usw.) eingestellt ist und Dein Monitor eben nicht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe grade ma die Einstelloption am Monitor eingestellt. Acm ein und auf grafik gestellt ist ein wenig besser jetzt.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Juli 2011)

Hi alll.
Hier was haltet ihr von dem handy unten rechts ??? http://www.mediamarkt-cdn.de/multimedia-prospekt/kw_29_vaio_vpceh1e1e-b-w/pdf/page_7.pdf das htc


----------



## Kyragan (26. Juli 2011)

Istn gutes Gerät mit hervorragender Verarbeitung und großer Community zu nem Hammerpreis. Insofern: Wenn du jetzt nen günstigen Androiden suchst, kriegst du für das Geld nix besseres.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Juli 2011)

Hey, mal ne Frage, kann man sich ein .iso von Windows 7 Home Premium (32bit) aus dem Internet runterladen? Hab hier nur ne Home Premium 64bit CD (mit Key) und bräuchte aus Kompatibilitästgründen die 32bit Version.

Bestünde z.B. die Möglichkeit die Win7 Home Premium 32bit-Beta zu downloaden und dann mit meinem Key zu ner Vollversion zu verwandeln?


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2011)

Wow. Am Dienstag wurde mein iPhone zur Reperatur abgeholt (wegen dem kaputten Standby-Button und der gesprungenen Rückseite), heute kam ein neues iPhone. Dabei lief das alles über den Support-Center in Holland. Das nenne ich mal beeindruckend


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Juli 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne Frage, kann man sich ein .iso von Windows 7 Home Premium (32bit) aus dem Internet runterladen? Hab hier nur ne Home Premium 64bit CD (mit Key) und bräuchte aus Kompatibilitästgründen die 32bit Version.
> 
> Bestünde z.B. die Möglichkeit die Win7 Home Premium 32bit-Beta zu downloaden und dann mit meinem Key zu ner Vollversion zu verwandeln?



Versuchs mal mit den Links hier:

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Windows-7-Neuinstallation-mit-kostenlosem-ISO-2_46353200.html


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2011)

Warum will der Editor es nicht wahrhaben, wenn ich meine Signatur änder? Egal ob ich sie lösch oder neuschrieb oder was anderes reinschreibt, sie bleibt immer gleich nachdem ich auf Änderung speichern geklickt hab.
Und das was im Spoiler sein sollte ist aus irgendnem Grund außerhalb und Zentrierungen bleiben auch nit.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Woahaha, schreib mal einen Mod oder Zam an würd ich sagen, die wissen am ehesten, wie man das handhabt


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Juli 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit den Links hier:
> 
> http://www.chip.de/a...2_46353200.html



cool, vielen Dank!
Mmh muss mir aber wohl morgen noch ne DVD kaufen, Windows ist mit 2,2GB eindeutig zu groß für meine 700MB Scheiben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juli 2011)

Installiere es doch mit einem USB stick.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs.

Mein Netgear Router ist vor kurzem kaputt gegangen und ich suche nun eine Alternative um die 50 Euro. Am liebsten wäre es mir, ich könnte diese im Laden kaufen und müsste nicht online bestellen (Saturn, Media Markt, K&M, etc.). Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung? Wlan ist mir nicht wichtig.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung? Wlan ist mir nicht wichtig.


D-Link DIR-100
Einfach aber gut. Ein Kollege von mir hat auch diesen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Installiere es doch mit einem USB stick.



PC unterstützt soweit ich weiß kein Boot über USB.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> D-Link DIR-100
> Einfach aber gut. Ein Kollege von mir hat auch diesen.


Habe mal ein paar Testberichte überflogen. Gibt dabei ein paar Bemerkungen, dass der Router sich selbst ab und an resettet. Ist da was dran? Bin kein Freund von 24-Stunden-Discos, die man nicht ausstellen kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2011)

Also davon weis ich nichts.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi^^


----------



## Kaldreth (1. August 2011)

Moin bin auf der Suche nach einem Netbook für meine Schwester! 

Soll flüssig Filme wieder geben können. Ansonsten wird er halt fürs surfen und Office (hauptsächlich Word) benötigt. Da das Gerät für unterwegs sein soll sollte es leicht sein. WLAN ist Pflicht, mattes Display wäre schön. Max 450 &#8364; (inkl. Win 7).

Jemand eine Idee? Was sagt ihr hierzu http://www.notebooks...+one+721+silber ? Mir sagen leider die ganzen Prozessoren und Grakas gar nichts...

Ei der ist ja auch schick http://www.notebooks...+smooth+665d830

Edith: so nach Gespräch mit meiner Schwester auf jeden Fall mattes Display und bei dem thinkpad ist ihr die akkulaufzeit zu gering


----------



## Kyragan (1. August 2011)

Von den beiden definitiv das ThinkPad, aber mal anders gefragt: Warum unbedingt ein Netbook? Man bekommt für 450 Schleifen auch passable Notebooks auf denen man etwas erkennt. Mir wäre ein Netbook in allen Belangen zu langsam und zu klein. Wie wärs mit net 13 Zöller? Macht das Arbeiten und Surfen zumindest etwas erträglicher, aber das Gerät bleibt immer noch recht kompakt.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. August 2011)

Lenovo x121e? 

Hol ich mir jedenfalls nächste Woche sobald ich den Preis weiss... 
Vom Sony SB1 (13") ist jedenfalls nur abzuraten, bevor du das irgendwie in Betracht ziehst ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (2. August 2011)

Also das thinkpad ist raus, weil die Akkulaufzeit zu gering. Und da ist auch der Grund für ein Netbook! Hohe Akkulaufzeit, möglichst geringes Gewicht und somit maximale Mobiltät. Zu Hause hat meine Schwester in ihrem Büro einen normalen PC stehen mit dem sie arbeitet. Es geht hauptsächlich um Zugfahrten bzw. Flüge. Sie ist beruflich einfach sehr viel unterwegs. Aus Steuergründen sollte der Laptop / Netbook möglichst unter 410 &#8364; liege.

Aber es würde natürlich auch ein 13" gehen, wenn dieser ne ordentliche Akkulaufzeit von mehreren Stunden (4-5 bei wirklichem arbeiten damit garantiert) und nicht mehr als 1,5 kg wiegt


----------



## muehe (2. August 2011)

das Lenovo x121e is doch nett bis 8 Stunden Akku

leider grad noch nicht so gut lieferbar und n Betriebssystem bräuchte man noch

http://preisvergleic...eluxx.de/657507




> Lenovo x121e?
> 
> Hol ich mir jedenfalls nächste Woche sobald ich den Preis weiss...



Intel oder AMD Variante ?


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich benutze mal dieses Topic, da ich a) kein extra neues Topic aufmachen möchte und b) es irgendwie auch ein technisches Problem ist.
Seit einiger Zeit, glaub seit dem letzten Patch, ist bei mir - wenn ich Wow gestartet habe "VSynch" standardmäßig aktiviert.
Davor war es standardmäßig deaktiviert.
Das heißt, daß ich nun jedes Mal erst wieder "VSynch" daktivieren "muss".

Gut, das Einzige, was mir Deaktivierung bringt sind so einige fps mehr.

Was macht eigentlich genau dieses "VSynch"?
Wie schaffe ich es, daß es wieder standardmäßig deaktiviert ist/bleibt?

greetz


----------



## Palimbula (2. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...
> Was macht eigentlich genau dieses "VSynch"?
> Wie schaffe ich es, daß es wieder standardmäßig deaktiviert ist/bleibt?
> ...



wikipedia.de zum Thema VSync --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vsync

Um VSync per default zu aktivieren oder deaktivieren --> wirf mal einen Blick in die config.wtf. Diese befindet sich im WTF-Ordner von WoW. Dort sollte es einen entsprechenden Eintrag geben.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. August 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> das Lenovo x121e is doch nett bis 8 Stunden Akku
> 
> leider grad noch nicht so gut lieferbar und n Betriebssystem bräuchte man noch
> 
> ...




Natürlich die AMD-Variante. So ziemlich dieselbe Leistung und bessere Grafik zum kleineren Preis ^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> ...


Danke, werde es mir gleich mal nach dem Duschen anschauen (Beides).
Finde es halt derzeit nur blöd, daß die ingame-Übernehme jedes Mal wieder zurückgesetzt wird -
und nicht mehr wie anfangs funktioniert.

greetz


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2011)

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für ein gutes und günstiges Bluetooth Headseat?


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2011)

Davon hab ich leider keine Ahnung, sorry. Ich bräuchte aber auch etwas:

Und zwar suche ich eine Festplatte, die ich an meinen TechniSat TechniStar S1 anschließen kann, um Sachen aufzunehmen (per US. Gleichzeitig soll sie über Ethernet im Netzwerk hängen und Zugriff über den Mac ermöglichen. Gibt es so etwas?


----------



## Xerivor (6. August 2011)

Sowas such ich auch schon ewig....


----------



## Alux (7. August 2011)

Hi,ich will mir nach 4 Jahren endlich mal nen neuen Bildschirm zulegen und wollte mal fragen, was ihr von dem Teil hier haltet. http://www.ditech.at/artikel/TF24S24/Monitor_TFT_24Zoll_61cm_SAMSUNG_SyncMaster_S24A350H_LED.html Ich versteh nur nicht was Mega DCR sein soll.Und warum zu Teufel macht das Forum andauernd aus meinem Post eine durchgehende Wurst.


----------



## pampam (7. August 2011)

Ist es eigendlich möglich, dass ich den Ton über den HDMI-Ausgang meiner Grafikkarte (HD3850) und über meine Soundkarte (Terratec Aureon 5.1) gleichzeitig ausgeben kann?
Hab Windows Vista 64 Bit.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. August 2011)

@ pampam

Hardwaretechnisch ist das nicht machbar. Es gibt aber eine Software die das wohl angeblich kann.
Virtual Audio Cabel
Gibt es aber nur als Trailversion mit Einschränkungen und in einer Vollversion um die 20€.


----------



## pampam (7. August 2011)

Ja sowas in der Art wär nicht schlecht, nur dass alle 5 Sek eine Stimme "Trial" sagt stört etwas  und 20 € sind mir dafür deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Alux (9. August 2011)

Nabend,

ich will mir ein Notebook kaufen, aber weis nicht welches. Ich weis nicht genau wer außer Asus noch gute herstellt und brauche daher nen Rat. Es sollte haben/können:

WoW tauglich
Laufwerk kann mit Brenner sein oder ohne
große Festplatte
wenns geht 17 Zoll mit HD
einen extra Nummernblock (also rechts auf der Tastatur der Block, is aber bei den meisten inzwischen schon Standard denk ich)
sollte auch einfache Foto/Film Bearbeitungen beherrschen

Mein Finanzieller Rahmen liegt bei 1.000 - 1.200€.

Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich gut aus un hilft mir.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. August 2011)

zB. das hier:

Mein Link

Sollte für deine Anforderung ausreichen und gute Leistung unter 1000,- bieten

Dazu noch 2 Tests:

Test 1
Test 2

Qualitativ gesehen, ist das schon Erste Sahne.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, für was du einen 17" brauchst, dann könntest du eigentlich gleich einen Desktoppc kaufen der für Weniger Geld mehr Performance bietet.


----------



## ivenlovesit (10. August 2011)

Ja, hallo. Ich bins soramac, wollte mich mal unter einem anderen Name melden, falls mich noch welche kennen oder schon vergessen haben, weil so ist das ja leider hier im Buffed.de Forum.

Da kannste deine Sachen in 2 Koffer packen und in weniger als 10 Minuten wäre  es so, als wärst du nie da gewesen, da bleibt nichts...

und da kannste auch jahrelang hier der Doofe oder Entainer gewesen sein, schon mit ZAM gesprochen, ob man da noch was mit dem Account machen kann. Kommmt aber auch nichts.. ist ja leider wie unter lauter Haien hier zu schwimmen, sobald du einmal bockst, sobald du einmal einbrichst im Eis, dann sind die gleich da.. ja aber so ist das. Die lachen dich alle aus, die lachen hinter deinem Ruecken rotzfrech ins Gesicht.

Nur hoffe das es euch alle gut geht und ja, man sieht sich! Bin müde.


----------



## muehe (10. August 2011)

bist gebannt ? 

Profil sieht eigentlich normal aus


----------



## Rethelion (10. August 2011)

Was hast du denn wieder angestellt? War doch nicht das erste Mal,oder?


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

ivenlovesit schrieb:


> Ja, hallo. Ich bins soramac, wollte mich mal unter einem anderen Name melden, falls mich noch welche kennen oder schon vergessen haben, weil so ist das ja leider hier im Buffed.de Forum.
> 
> Da kannste deine Sachen in 2 Koffer packen und in weniger als 10 Minuten wäre es so, als wärst du nie da gewesen, da bleibt nichts...
> 
> ...



Na ob das so sinnvoll ist dann hier immer wieder angekrochen zu kommen?
Deine Motive in allen Ehren, aber da wirste doch bestimmt gleich wieder gebannt. Und ständig neue Accounts erstellen ist meines Wissens nach auch nicht erlaubt. Also machst du es doch nur noch schlimmer...


----------



## ivenlovesit (10. August 2011)

Also jetzt schon wieder so hier auf mir rumzuhacken, also.. das ist jetzt Fehl am Platz hier. Mir gehts ja ums menschliche.

und das ist mein zweiter Account und ich habe nichts angestellt. Ich habe nur vor ... Thema eröffnet das es wieder das neue Internet Portal für die FIlme gibt und dann wurde ich voll gebannt, ohne wenn und aber. Dann auch gleich hinterher ein IP Bann, als wäre so ein Schwerverbrecher hier im Forum, der irgendwelche illegalen Links reinpostet und ständig ein neuen Account erstellt.

Das ich mit solchen schon verglichen wirden oder auf einer Ebene behandelt werde das ist schon.. und trotz wo ich seit 06 schon viel geleistet habe hier. Arena Forum, hab ein Thema erstellt welche Combos gut geeignet sein, Leuten geholfen, Skillung erklärt und hin und da... und nichts kriegst du gedankt. Nichts. Da biste am Ende wie so ein Würstchen wenn du in eine Bank in Frankfurt reinläufst. Nichts bist du da.


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2011)

The rules are the rules. Es gelten für alle die gleichen Rahmenbedingungen und Regeln, völlig unabhängig vom "Geleisteten", dem Erstanmeldedatum, dem Postcount oder den Sympathiewerten anderer gegenüber einer Person. Mehr muss und will ich dazu nicht sagen. Davon abgesehen ist dies nicht der richtige Ort dafür. Wenn du bereits mit ZAM über deinen Account gesprochen hast und offenbar keinen Erfolg hattest, musst du dich wohl oder übel damit abfinden. ZAM ist die letzte Instanz hier und deine persönliche Geschichte hat im öffentlichen Bereich des Forums nichts verloren. Ihr könnt euch gern per PN verständigen oder außerhalb des Forums.


----------



## muehe (10. August 2011)

is natürlich richtig , Perma-Bann sollte aber das letzte Mittel sein bei wiederholten groben Verstössen 

hab eigentlich nie was schlimmes gelesen von Sora , hab mir ja auch schon paar Dinger im Suff geleistet 

denke mal ne ausdrückliche Verwarnung tuts da auch , aber nur meine Meinung 

einfach nochmal versuchen mit ZAM zu quatschen mehr kann man nich tun 


damit aber auch raus aus der Diskussion zwecks 





> Davon abgesehen ist dies nicht der richtige Ort dafür.





> und deine persönliche Geschichte hat im öffentlichen Bereich des Forums nichts verloren.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

ivenlovesit schrieb:


> Dann auch gleich hinterher ein IP Bann, als wäre so ein Schwerverbrecher hier im Forum, der irgendwelche illegalen Links reinpostet und ständig ein neuen Account erstellt.



Also ich will nicht auf dir rumhacken.
Aber wenn ich sowas lese, muss ich echt lachen.

Ich hab dich nach deinem Ban bereits mit 3 verschiedenen Accounts hier posten sehen, also bitte...

Damit wärs das auch von mir zum Thema.


----------



## WeriTis (10. August 2011)

Wie gut, dass ich mich nicht in den WoW-Teil oder ein sonstiges Spieleforum auf buffed wage - sonst wär ich schon soooo lang gebannt... ^_^

Anyway, der freundliche K&M Mitarbeiter hat meinen PC aufgemacht, gleich gefragt ob das ein MSI Board ist, und mir dann von seinen Erfahrungen damit berichtet. Und das klang garnicht gut. Ich habe damals beim Kauf ein paar Reviews gelesen, und die waren in Ordnung... 

Hat MSI wirklich mehr Qualitätsprobleme als die anderen Hersteller? Dachte die nehmen sich nicht großartig viel in dem Segment (also Asus, Gigabyte, MSI und dergleichen).


----------



## muehe (10. August 2011)

nein ich kenn von MSI eigentlich nur vermehrt "Spulenfiepen" dafür aber auch stromsparender

ist halt immer sone Sache wird oft auch durch die Stromsparmechanismen ausgelöst wie C1E , EIST bei Intel


----------



## Alux (10. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> zB. das hier:
> 
> Mein Link
> 
> ...



1. Ich halte nix von DELL, ein Kumpel hatte mal nen DELL. Der hat nicht so richtig funktioniert also zack eingeschickt, dachte der kommt in paar Wochen wieder. Gekommen ist er dann nach 2 1/2 Monaten.

2. 17 Zoll, weil ich auch was sehen will, und da ich WoW auf nem 19 Zoll Monitor zock (demnächst 24 Zoll), hab ich keinen Bock auf nem mickrigen 15 Zoll Monitor zu spielen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. August 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 1. Ich halte nix von DELL, ein Kumpel hatte mal nen DELL. Der hat nicht so richtig funktioniert also zack eingeschickt, dachte der kommt in paar Wochen wieder. Gekommen ist er dann nach 2 1/2 Monaten.
> 
> 2. 17 Zoll, weil ich auch was sehen will, und da ich WoW auf nem 19 Zoll Monitor zock (demnächst 24 Zoll), hab ich keinen Bock auf nem mickrigen 15 Zoll Monitor zu spielen.



du kannst dich auch mal bei mysn.de umschauen. Der Dell hat halt 2 Spitzenbewertungen in den Tests bekommen!


----------



## WeriTis (10. August 2011)

Mein DELL läuft seit 7 Jahren weitgehend problemlos. Einmal Festplatte ersetzt, DVD Laufwerk ist hin und der Brenner kann nur noch lesen, aber hey, 7 Jahre... hat bisher keiner meiner PCs geschafft. Und solang man nicht später Upgraden/Übertakten möchte oder mit vielen BIOS Einstellungen rumspielen...


----------



## Alux (11. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> du kannst dich auch mal bei mysn.de umschauen. Der Dell hat halt 2 Spitzenbewertungen in den Tests bekommen!



Okay, dann is Dell halt gut.


----------



## skyline930 (11. August 2011)

So, mal wieder ich. Neue Graka und RAM da *freu* Habe jetzt aber folgendes Problem: Ich bekomm die NB voltage nicht hoch! Empfohlen für meinen RAM sind 2.0V, aber im BIOS gibt es keine Option dazu. Ich vermute es liegt daran das das MB ein OEM Medion Board ist (MS-7358) und ein abgespecktes AwardBIOS hat. Irgendwer eine Idee wie man die NB spannung erhöht, bzw. die Option im BIOS "freischaltet"?
Danke schonmal.

Edit: Noch eine Frage, eben versucht mal FurMark anzuschmeißen, Rechner ging sofort aus. Das liegt aber nicht am netzteil, oder? Gestern Bad Company 2, Modern Warfare 2 und Just Cause 2 mehrere Stunden lang gespielt auf alles max (außer bc2 mit 2xAA und 4xAF) auf 1680x1050 und nichts?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. August 2011)

Hat wer schon Erfahrungen mit Origin gemacht? Spätestens mit BF3 wird man sich damit beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. August 2011)

hiho,

kann mir jemand von euch ein relativ günstiges (max 100€) AM2 / DDR2 Board empfehlen? Meins hat allem anschein nach heute morgen den Geist aufgegeben. (Rechner ging aus und fährt seit dem nicht mehr hoch, Strom ist aber da und alle Lüfter laufen) Nur das Mainboard gibt kein kurzen Piep mehr ab, was den Bootvorgang bestätigt. Bildschirm bleibt auch schwarz.

Wird Board sein oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. August 2011)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> kann mir jemand von euch ein relativ günstiges (max 100&#8364 AM2 / DDR2 Board empfehlen? Meins hat allem anschein nach heute morgen den Geist aufgegeben. (Rechner ging aus und fährt seit dem nicht mehr hoch, Strom ist aber da und alle Lüfter laufen) Nur das Mainboard gibt kein kurzen Piep mehr ab, was den Bootvorgang bestätigt. Bildschirm bleibt auch schwarz.
> 
> Wird Board sein oder?


Kann auch der Prozessor sein, auf jeden Fall stimmt was mit dem BIOS nicht (wird nicht gestartet oder kann kein Signal ausgeben). Ich würde lieber, wenns irgendwie geht 200,- investieren und Board, CPU und RAM neu kaufen.

Versuch mal alles vom Board abzustöpseln, die Batterie rauszunehmen und vl auch mal den RAM rausnehmen. (natürlich vorher netzstecker ziehen) und dann mal einschalten.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. August 2011)

Das BIOS selbst habe ich mit dem Jumper resettet. Brachte nichts. Wenn es der Prozessor sein sollte, muss ich schauen. Entweder komplett neu wie du sagtest, oder ne AM3 CPU falls das Geld nicht für Board & Ram reicht.


Ohne RAM starten wäre noch ne Idee, aber auch ohne Batterie einschalten?


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. August 2011)

kannst die batterie auch nur mal rausnehmen und wieder reinmachen.


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YARR!


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. August 2011)

lol xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kq4R0Bv6xws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. August 2011)

Made my day DDDD


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob diese Überspannungsstromsteckleisten (was für ein Wort^^) wirklich das halten können, was versprochen wird?

Irgendwie traue ich denen immer noch nicht so recht - habe eher das Gefühl von Geldmacherei.
Ich meine, bei den heftigen Gewittern heutzutage fließt schon ein "bissle" mehr Strom.

Finde das ähnlich dieser 30jährigen Garantieleistungen einer anderen Sache, weil das ja auch schon so lange getestet wurde.

greetz


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. August 2011)

Vor Blitzeinschlägen schützen die sicherlich nicht. Eher vor Spannungsschwankungen bei alten Leitungen oder so.


----------



## Grushdak (23. August 2011)

Danke 

Genauso denke ich auch.
Daher habe ich vorhin wieder den Stecker gezogen ...


----------



## Palimbula (24. August 2011)

Die Stiftung Warentest hat sich vor erst kurzem dem Thema Steckdosenleisten angenommen --> http://www.test.de/themen/haus-garten/test/Steckdosenleisten-Viele-sind-nicht-sicher-4248836-4248863/

Prinzipiell gilt aber immer noch der Grundsatz: absolute Sicherheit bei Gewitter hat man nur wenn man den "Stecker zieht".


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2011)

Sie schützen aus einem ganz einfachen Grund nicht:

Auf den meisten Häusern gibts mittlerweile Blitzableiter. Direkteinschläge ins Hausnetz sind relativ selten. Blitzschäden entstehen vor allem durch Induktion in den Leitungen. Oft kriecht der (Über)strom durch Telefonleitungen ins Netz. Da hilft dir keine von diesen Leitungen. Was helfen kann sind FI-Schalter. Doch auch bei Blitzschlag durch die Telefonleitung helfen die afaik nicht.

Stecker ziehen bedeutet nicht zwingend absoluten Schutz, denn Induktionsströme brauchen keine Direktverbindung. Der Blitz kann da auch 30 - 50 m von dir weg einschlagen.


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2011)

Das muss weh tun, Samsung.

http://www.golem.de/1108/85961.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. August 2011)

jo. Und falls doch mal einer ins Hausnetz geraten sollte, hilft dir so ne Steckdosenleiste sicherlich kein bisschen, 10.000 Ampère bei ner Spannung von en paar Millionen Volt...^^


----------



## Kyragan (24. August 2011)

Wird eh wieder Revision eingelegt, wie auch beim Urteil des Düsseldorfer Gerichtes. Mir geht dieser Patentkrieg auf die Eier. Die sollen sich auf dem Markt mit guten Produkten um Kunden prügeln, aber anscheinend ist es heutzutage Mode, dass man andere Firmen - vorzugsweise Konkurrenten - verklagt, wenn man selbst grad nix neues am Start hat und die Leute scharenweise was anderes suchen. Erst Oracle vs. Google, dann Sony vs. LG, dann MS vs. HTC, n paar kleinere Hersteller und Samsung, dann Apple vs. Samsung, dann Apple vs. HTC ... seit Monaten geht das so hin und her zwischen den Großen. Es nervt, von Seiten aller Parteien. Wer Android nix entgegen zu setzen hat, scheint entweder seine Rechtsabteilung aufzustocken oder sich komplett aus dem Markt zu verziehen und der Gipfel des ganzen sind dann Import- und Verkaufsverbote, wegen einer Basisfunktion, die (abgesehen von Symbian) jedes mobile OS besitzt und 12,5 Mrd. USD von Google für Motorola. Irgendwas läuft hier gewaltig schief...

Ich finde es im übrigen sehr bezeichnend, dass nur die Geräte vom Import- und Verkaufsverbot betroffen sind, die sich gut verkaufen - sprich Galaxy Ace, Galaxy S und S2 sowie das Galaxy Tab 10.1/10.1v.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2011)

Schon gelesen? Steve tritt als CEO zurück und wird Chairman.

http://www.golem.de/1108/85971.html

Ein bisschen schade, dass Cook sein Nachfolger wird. Es war natürlich abzusehen, aber ich hatte trotzdem Hoffnung dass Scott eine Chance gehabt hätte... :/


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wird eh wieder Revision eingelegt, wie auch beim Urteil des Düsseldorfer Gerichtes. Mir geht dieser Patentkrieg auf die Eier. Die sollen sich auf dem Markt mit guten Produkten um Kunden prügeln, aber anscheinend ist es heutzutage Mode, dass man andere Firmen - vorzugsweise Konkurrenten - verklagt, wenn man selbst grad nix neues am Start hat und die Leute scharenweise was anderes suchen. Erst Oracle vs. Google, dann Sony vs. LG, dann MS vs. HTC, n paar kleinere Hersteller und Samsung, dann Apple vs. Samsung, dann Apple vs. HTC ... seit Monaten geht das so hin und her zwischen den Großen. Es nervt, von Seiten aller Parteien. Wer Android nix entgegen zu setzen hat, scheint entweder seine Rechtsabteilung aufzustocken oder sich komplett aus dem Markt zu verziehen und der Gipfel des ganzen sind dann Import- und Verkaufsverbote, wegen einer Basisfunktion, die (abgesehen von Symbian) jedes mobile OS besitzt und 12,5 Mrd. USD von Google für Motorola. Irgendwas läuft hier gewaltig schief...




Solang man normale Dinge patentieren kann, wird's immer so bleiben.
"Du bist so klein!" *Daumen und Zeigefinger aufeinander drück*
"Und ich bin so groß!" *Daumen und Zeigefinger auseinander zieh*
Apple: "Hey, du benutzt unser Zoomfunktionpatent ohne Lizenzgebühren!" *Patenttrollen*


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2011)

Mein Mainboard ist hinüber. Kann mir jemand ein AM2+ / DDR2 Board empfehlen? Max. 100€


----------



## Palimbula (26. August 2011)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard ist hinüber. Kann mir jemand ein AM2+ / DDR2 Board empfehlen? Max. 100€



Bei den derzeitigen RAM-Preisen würde ich eher zu einem AM3-Board inkl. DDR3-RAM tendieren. Schau mal ob im Sticky etwas für diech dabei ist


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2011)

Bin nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand, aber es hieß doch, dass AM3+-Boards abwärtskompatibel sind. In diesem Falle würde ich ein AM3+-Board kaufen, DDR3-RAM reinpacken und derweile die alte CPU. Wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, würde ich einfach ne Bulldozer-CPU nachrüsten und du hast länger Ruhe. Ist nur mein letzter Kenntnisstand. Gab um Bulldozers Kompatibilität ja massig Änderungen und Gerüchte. Sollte man in jedem Fall nochmal nachforschen, aber sollte es 100%-ig so sein, ist das imo die beste Lösung. Bei 15 - 20 Euro für 4 GB DDR3-RAM lohnt sichs imo schon in diese Zulunft zu investieren statt sich mit nem AM2+-Board zwingend festzusetzen und für ein Upgrade dann wieder alles neu muss. Kostet am Ende unnötig Geld, nämlich so viel das Board gekostet hat. Mit GLück wirst du den DDR2 noch für gutes Geld los - ist ja immer noch recht teuer.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2011)

Hey Leute.

Da meine HDD voller, jedoch leider nicht größer wird, solls ne neue werden. Bzw gleich 2.

Was empfiehlt Ihr momentan so ? Atm hab ich ne F3 500GB. Aber nur noch 80GB oder was frei und man merkt das Ladezeiten doch schon ansteigen :/
Also von mir aus auf 2 500er. Weis ja nicht wie gut 1.000er sind.

Oder ebend ne 750er + 120/250er SSD ? Was kosten die atm so ?


----------



## Kyragan (26. August 2011)

750er sind definitiv langsamer, da dort 250-GB-Platter verbaut sind und keine 500 GB, wie bei 1 TB, 1,5 TB und 2 TB HDDs. 3 TB HDDs haben 640 GB Platter. 120er SSDs bekommst du eine mit SF1200 schon für ~140 Euro. Meine Wahl wäre ne kleine SSD mit ~120 GB und dann ne große Eco-HDD. Die Frage ist natürlich, wie viel Platz du brauchst. Wenn dir 500 für längere Zeit ausreichen dann entsprechend ne zweite 500 GB F3 und dann hat sichs.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. August 2011)

Ok mein schönes Kühlerchen für meinen neuen PC ist da  Die anderen Teile lassen aber noch auf sich warten. 
Es handelt sich aufgrund der Bauhöhe (von unter 140mm) um einen schönen Xigmatek HDT-963. Review wird sicherlich irgendwann folgen


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2011)

_3DS-Testkommentar._


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2011)

Macht's Spaß auf dem Ding zu tippen?  

Sicherlich fast so viel wie auf der Xbox :S


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2011)

_Also ehrlich gesagt - ich find das ganz angenehm - dauert natürlich länger als mit einer ordentlichen Tastatur aber..für 'nen fixen Post oder um mal schnell auf Facebook mit wem zu schreiben oder so..vollkommen in Ordnung :-)_


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2011)

Muh... meine System-HDD gibt merkwürde Geräusche von sich - fast als ob man seinen Finger auf den Platter halten würde um ihn anzuhalten - und legt jedes Mal danach für Minuten das System lahm, oft nur durch Reboot zu lösen. Mir reichts, die fliegt raus. Sonst dreh ich noch vollkommen frei und werf den ganzen Rechner vor Wut auf die Straße... das würd ich gern vermeiden. :X

Bescheißt Mindfactory immer noch beim Midnight Shopping?

Edit: Hab nun ne 1 TB F3 per amazon bestellt. So bin ich sicher, dass es schnell und unkompliziert abläuft. Zumal ich wegen der Versandkosten bei anderen Shops auf den gleichen Preis komme.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2011)

Hi all.
So zum thema habe vor mein rechner zu versterken neues bord und cpu,grafikkarte vorhanden, so jetzt zur frage:
Habe grade 4gbram ddr2 1066 im rechner kann ich die für das bord verwenden ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p743731_Gigabyte-GA-970A-UD3-AM3--ATX.html
da steht im text ddr3 1066 ist der gleich mit ddr2 1066 ? wen ja geld gespart 

ps: budget 320 € also neuen cpu und bord (soll wieder amd sein) wenn noch was über bleibt bei euren vorschlegen tja cpu kühler und wenn nicht anders geht noch ram


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2011)

Nein, kannst du nicht. DDR2 ist zu DDR3-RAM mechanisch und elektrisch inkompatibel. Du brauchst zwingend DDR3-RAM.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2011)

Thx für die antwort aber kann mir wer zu meiner (ps:angabe helfen) ?


----------



## muehe (2. September 2011)

AMD würd ich momentan nicht kaufen , da Bulldozer vor der Tür steht


----------



## Kyragan (2. September 2011)

Gibt doch schon AM3+ Boards. Dort passen aktuelle Phenom II rein und wenn du die Power brauchst, kannst du immer noch Bulldozer draufschnallen. Zumindest soweit ich informiert bin.


----------



## muehe (2. September 2011)

ja würd deswegen jetzt aber kein P II mehr kaufen



> Bescheißt Mindfactory immer noch beim Midnight Shopping?


 ja direkt nach 0.00 Uhr öfter mal ab 3-4Uhr gehts dann wieder

@ Hordlerkiller

wie sieht denn dein jetziges System genau aus ?


----------



## Rethelion (2. September 2011)

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen günstigen FM-Transmitter der USB lesen kann?


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2011)

Weiß leider keine Empfehlung, sorry.

Allerdings frage ich mich gerade, ob man auf einem Board sowohl DDR2 RAM als auch DDR3 RAM benutzen kann?
Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben ... entweder oder ...
Der Hintergrund ist, ich habe derzeit vom Händler leihweise ein Ersatzboard, welches DDR2 und DDR3 Bänke hat.

greetz


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2011)

So zum thema von @muehe:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
http://www.gigabyte....spx?pid=3004#ov mein mainboard
4GB ramm 1066
ATI Sapphire HD 4850 1GB Vapor-X


Würde bis auf grafikkarte alles ersetzen, Budget 320&#8364; grafikkarte währe nächsten monat dran 

MFG Hordlerkiller


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

das lohnt nich wirklich da würd ich auf Bulldozer oder halt Sandy Brigde


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2011)

Der Pc der Zukunft! http://timofiend.blogspot.com/2011/09/hi-there-my-names-timofiend-or-tim-as.html ;D


----------



## WeriTis (6. September 2011)

Hey, vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere (sprich: Kyragan ^^ ) an mein Problem, das meinen Rechner nun die letzten drei Monate lahmgelegt hat (und immer noch tut). Nachdem schlussendlich die Graka (Zotac GTX460 Amp!) als Ursprung allen Übels identifiziert war, und diese eingeschickt, habe ich heute ne Mail bekommen - natürlich versucht HTM (die HoH übernommen haben) erstmal die inzwischen bekannte Tageswert-Masche, und scheinen zu hoffen, mit einer Gutschrift über lediglich 154 &#8364; davon zu kommen. Mal schauen, was sie auf meine Mail antworten (halbverschüttetes Wissen aus Vertragsmanagement I&II ftw... oder so).

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, schaut aus als würde ich die GTX460 nicht mehr bekommen, gibts bei den GTX560ti Modellen irgendein besonders empfehlenswertes und nicht übertaktetes Design eines Herstellers?


----------



## muehe (6. September 2011)

http://gh.de/610632


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2011)

Servus,
weiß jemand, wie lange es ungefähr dauert, wenn man sich von Hardwareversand eine Kiste zusammenbauen lässt, die man sich selbst zusammengestellt hat? Drei, vier Tage? Oder eher eine Woche? Zahle per Nachnahme.


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

online müsste es verfolgbar sein oder ?


ich würde mit 7 werktagen rechnen weil die müssen ja den pc auch erstmal zusammenbauen dann übliche standardtests dann verpackung und versand ^^


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Servus,
> weiß jemand, wie lange es ungefähr dauert, wenn man sich von Hardwareversand eine Kiste zusammenbauen lässt, die man sich selbst zusammengestellt hat? Drei, vier Tage? Oder eher eine Woche? Zahle per Nachnahme.



Einzelteile hat bei mir 3-4 Tage gedauert, beim Zusammenbau rechne mal ruhig mit ner Woche.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

Nabend.
So hab ma ne frage habe grade 500 € locker wollte neue pc teile holen diesma intel.Also mainbord,cpu,ramm,cpu lüfter und wenn meine Grafikkarte nicht bis nächsten Monat hält ne neue.

Nähmlich momentan macht mein Monitor pixel bild mit bluescreen 1 mal am tag oder auch 2-4 mal.Kann ja sein das es die grafikkarte ist habe grade nen neuen grafiktreiber drauf mal sehen ob es dan besser ist.


----------



## Palimbula (8. September 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend.
> So hab ma ne frage habe grade 500 € locker wollte neue pc teile holen diesma intel.Also mainbord,cpu,ramm,cpu lüfter und wenn meine Grafikkarte nicht bis nächsten Monat hält ne neue.
> 
> Nähmlich momentan macht mein Monitor pixel bild mit bluescreen 1 mal am tag oder auch 2-4 mal.Kann ja sein das es die grafikkarte ist habe grade nen neuen grafiktreiber drauf mal sehen ob es dan besser ist.



Dir reicht ein Thread wohl auch nicht, oder? --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188371-ein-neuer-pc-muss-her/page__st__20
Wenn es wenigstens ein eigener wäre... Und wenn du dich mal entscheiden könntest... Erst ist dir intel zu teuer, nun soll es doch intel sein...

*prost*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

Ja sry hab mich jetzt aber dafür entschieden. Währde ende nächste woche die teile bestellen also währe cool von euch wenn ihr mir zur seite steht .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal helfen ? Bin grad am verzweifeln -.-

Hab ne neue Grafikkarte (http://www.gainward....apro.php?id=463 ) und wollte diese nun einbauen. Gesagt getan. Treiber runter, komplett gesäubert und die Karte ausgetauscht. PCIe Stöpsel ran, HDMI rein und fertig. 

Jetzt das Problem: der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz! "Kein HDMI Signal". Ich habe mit der Grafikkarte noch ein PCIe Kabel bekommen, muss das auch rein und reicht da mein altes von der ATI Radeon 5700 HD ? Hoffentlich liegt es nicht am Netzteil(650V), dann würd ich mir in den *rsch beißen... 

Mein System:

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gigabyte P43-ES3G
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 4x 2,66Ghz
4 GB RAM
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ATI Radeon HD 5700 (alt)
Gainward Nvidia Geforce GTX560 TI Phantom 2GB (neu)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]DX 11
Windows 7 32 bit[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2011)

Der zweite PCIe-Stecker muss da definitiv rein. Wenn du keinen mehr am Netzteil hast, kauf nen Molex-PCIe-Adapter. Kosten quasi nix die Dinger.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Ok alles klar, kam mir sowieso komisch vor. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

so hab jetzt entschieden wer cool wenn ihr sagt ok oder sagt nicht ok : https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?id=8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Sag mal, ist das hier kein Adapter ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2011)

Man kann keine Warenkörbe verlinken. Mach nen Screenshot, sonst sehen wir gar nix.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

ist nen adapter

http://img823.images...unbenanntoy.png


----------



## Kamsi (8. September 2011)

aber ziehen die auch genug saft beim molex adapter ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Das Kabel war bei der Grafikkarte mit bei...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

das ist speziell für alte netzteile damit auch ne 6 poll grafikkarte betrieben werden kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Soll ich mir jetzt extra noch so ein Molex Adapter holen ? Oder geht auch das mitgelieferte Teil oben ? Und kann mir jemand schnell erklären, wie ich das reinsetze ?  Wär super nett.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

Die 2 stecker(weiss) steckt mann mit dem auf dem bild hier unter dem namen http://www.pc-erfahr...netzteil_01.JPG peripheral power 2 mal ein.


nein brauchste nicht


----------



## Kamsi (8. September 2011)

ich habe noch ne 8800 gt aber in meinen htpc nur einen 12 volt anschluss also kann ich mit dem adapter anschluss die grafikarte damit betreiben ?


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2011)

Einen Molex anzustecken reicht aus. Dieser Y-Stecker ist eigentlich nur dazu da, dass du den Molex nicht verlierst, wenn du ne Grafikkarte per 6-Pin dranhängst.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

und was sagt ihr zu meiner zusammenstellung ??


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2011)

Bin schon länger nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber imho passt das.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. September 2011)

muss ja nur 1 jahr halten dan hab ich genug knette für nen fetten rechner ^^


----------



## Palimbula (9. September 2011)

Willst du absichtlich ohne Netzteil bestellen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2011)

Hab da nochmal ein Problem. Mein Netzteil hat nur einen Anschluss für die Graka (diesen PCIe Adapter...). Muss ich mir da jetzt noch irgendwas dazu kaufen ?


Edit: Hat sich erledigt, war einfach nur zu dumm...  Die Karte läuft jetzt super, danke euch


----------



## Gutgore (9. September 2011)

Huhu,

ich hab da mal ne frage, den ich hab was das Thema angeht echt 0 Ahnung, und zwar ist mein Pc (Windows 7) sehr langsam zb das starten oder Programme öffnen dauert einfach zu lange.. Das ist ja auch normal wenn man das Betriebsystem schon sehr lange drauf hat. Eigtl hab ich das immer so gelöst das ich einfach Windows neuinstalliert habe...danach war es wieder Pfeil schnell..doch der zustand hält auch nur paar monate dann ist das wieder ne gurke.. 

Was ich nun wissen will...gibst dafür ne andere möglichkeit? Den ich habe einfach keine Lust alles neu aufzusetzen , Programme zu installieren, Daten sichern etc...


Lg


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. September 2011)

@palimbula Habn och grade nen netzteil im rechner das nutze ich dan 520 watt


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ...
> Was ich nun wissen will...gibst dafür ne andere möglichkeit? Den ich habe einfach keine Lust alles neu aufzusetzen , Programme zu installieren, Daten sichern etc...
> Lg



Am besten packst du dein Windows auf eine eigene Partition (C, für andere Sachen wie zB Programme und Spiele machst du auf deiner Festplatte eine eigene Partition, dann eine weitere für Musik, Filme, Eigene Dateien etc.
Wann immer du dann dein Windows neu aufsetzten möchtest, wird nur die Partition C: "gelöscht", am besten exportierst du vorher deine Eigenen Dateien mitsamt deinen Einstellungen auf eine andere Partition, um sie nach der Neuinstallation zurückzuspielen. Windows 7 ist in der Beziehung recht komfortabel geworden.


----------



## Gutgore (9. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Am besten packst du dein Windows auf eine eigene Partition (C, für andere Sachen wie zB Programme und Spiele machst du auf deiner Festplatte eine eigene Partition, dann eine weitere für Musik, Filme, Eigene Dateien etc.
> Wann immer du dann dein Windows neu aufsetzten möchtest, wird nur die Partition C: "gelöscht"


ja das mache ich ja auch teilweise so.. mit spielen mach ich das sowieso so... bei programmen habe ich das mal gemacht.. aber das funktioniert ned...weil doch immer irgendwas auf C: geschrieben wird und am ende das Programm nicht mehr geht =(


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

nen paar wenige Programme funzen danach gar nicht mehr, stimmt. Aber viele eben doch, ich habe (mache ich aber nie wieder) meine alte Festplatte als Datengrab weiter genutz. Neu war von WinVista auf Win7, installiert auf eine SSD. Die meisten alten Progs laufen unter Win7 trotzdem noch, sogar von der alten HDD gestartet.

Und so ist es immernoch zeitsparender, als wenn du ALLES neu aufsetzten musst.


----------



## Gutgore (9. September 2011)

Ja das stimmt, ich hab nun Windows neu installiert..soviele programme waren es dann doch nicht..war überschaubar =) nun läuft erstmal alles wieder ordentlich..hoff ich


----------



## Vaishyana (11. September 2011)

Ist es schlimm wenn mein Rechner sich hin und wieder, wenn unter Last läuft abschaltet? Ich habe zurzeit ein 400W Netzteil, was für meine GTX560TI wohl nicht reicht. Unter WoW läuft alles Problemlos, aber bei Crysis oder Battlefield schmiert er dann schonmal ab. Wohl aufgrund des Netzteils. Neues ist schon bestellt. 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001FQRGYQ/ref=oss_product

Netzteil an sich sollte i.O. sein, oder?


----------



## muehe (11. September 2011)

jop ist o.k. von der Effizienz nicht mehr ganz so auf der Höhe aber ist ja nich Alles 

Schutzschaltungen sind gut

ist ja eh schon bestellt 

gut und günstig momentan auch http://gh.de/596951 , http://gh.de/602347 bei um die 550W


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Heyho, habt ihr zufällig eine Empfehlung für gute PC-Boxen, nicht zu teuer. Werden zum Musik hören und zocken genutzt.


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2011)

Was ist denn "nicht zu teuer?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Hätte so an max 50€ gedacht, oder bekommt man dafür nix wirkliches gutes?
Was vllt auch noch gut wär, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt, Boxen die nicht zu rattern anfangen wenn ein Handy in der nähe ist.


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2011)

Edifier C2 vllt. Nimm Abstand von dem ganzen Logitech-Krams. Die C2 liegen bei ~60 €, das sollte passen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Schau ich mir mal an, danke dir.


----------



## muehe (11. September 2011)

2.0 evtl. besser http://gh.de/588400


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nimm Abstand von dem ganzen Logitech-Krams.



Begründung?

Ich kaufe seit Jahren Logitech PC Equipment, ob Maus, Tastatur, Boxen, es gab mit Logitech noch nie Probleme bei mir und die Qualität ist selbst bei Niedrigpreis Produkten immer Top gewesen!

Wenn du ein Heimkino-Freak bist, der sich Boxen für 1000 Euro kauft, klar, dann wirste wohl mit Logitech nicht glücklich.
Aber gerade unter 50 Euro sollte man insbesondere als Otto-Normal-User und Gamer nach Logitech Produkten Ausschau halten, das ist mein Tipp!


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Soll ich, soll ich nicht? 

Ein gutes Smartphone für das Alter. Und für den Preis. Ich bin mit mir uneins.
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2827_28810.htm


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2011)

Lieber ein Nexus S. Besseres Display, bessere Verarbeitung, schnellere Updates, noch mehr Custom ROMs, noch größere Community.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Wenn du eines der besten Android Handies haben willst: Zugreifen.

Vor allem bei dem Preis.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Ich habe mich mal nach dem Nexus S umgesehen. Ist günstiger, aber Computer Base lobt es jetzt nicht in den allerhöchsten Tönen. Hmmm....Nexus S oder Galaxy S I9000?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Die c't hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe, welche morgen erscheint, Smartphones zwischen 200 und 350€ getestet. Lies dir am Besten den Artikel durch und entscheide dann.

PS: Das AMOLED-Display ist eigentlich das Beste. "großes, farbkräftiges AMOLED-Display, gute Multimedia-Austattung". Getestet wurde das Galaxy S in Ausgabe 15/2010. Kann dir den Test von damals morgen gerne raussuchen und einscannen


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die c't hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe, welche morgen erscheint, Smartphones zwischen 200 und 350€ getestet. Lies dir am Besten den Artikel durch und entscheide dann.


Kennst du die Ergebnisse schon? Bzw. weißt du ob das Galaxy dort auftaucht?



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Getestet wurde das Galaxy S in Ausgabe 15/2010. Kann dir den Test von damals morgen gerne raussuchen und einscannen


Das wäre wirklich nett. Ich denke, ich muß - sollte ich mich zum Kauf entscheiden - direkt morgen früh um 08 Uhr vor'm Aldi stehen und zugreifen. Begrenztes Kontigent und so.


----------



## EspCap (11. September 2011)

Warum nicht. Alternative wäre ein WP7-Gerät, welche aktuell immer noch von MS in den Himmel subventioniert werden. Bei einem WP7-Gerät bekommst du mit Sicherheit länger Software-Updates. Aber das musst du wissen... ich würde (wenn nicht bald das iPhone 5 kommen würde) aktuell eher ein Omnia 7 oder HD7 kaufen, wobei das auch Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## muehe (11. September 2011)

naja ich würd jetzt nix überhasten , das Galaxy gibs ja bei z.b. Mindfactory auch für 300Euro


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kennst du die Ergebnisse schon? Bzw. weißt du ob das Galaxy dort auftaucht?


Ja kenn ich, da ich die Zeitung seit gestern habe. Es ist ja dort eher ein Vergleich der Handies. In diesem eigentlichen Vergleich wird nicht nochmal explizit das Galaxy S getestet. Es wurde "nur" mit erwähnt.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich nett. Ich denke, ich muß - sollte ich mich zum Kauf entscheiden - direkt morgen früh um 08 Uhr vor'm Aldi stehen und zugreifen. Begrenztes Kontigent und so.


Ok, das wird nix, da die Zeitung in der Firma liegt. Vor 9:30 Uhr bin ich da nicht.


Alternativ kann ich dir wirklich auch das Samsung Omnia7 empfehlen. Die WP7-Oberfläche (Metro) wurde ja schon für Android portiert, scheint anderen also auch zu gefallen.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du zu Apps stehst. Für WP7 gibt es aktuell >30.000 Apps im Marketplace. Kosten teilweise etwas mehr als die iOS/Android-Versionen, wenn es Portierungen sind. Die Apps, die ich brauche (Wetter, Börse, Nachrichten, Fahrplan) sind alle kostenlos erhältlich.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

Ich bin noch recht neu im Smartphone Geschäft und habe mich kaum mit dem System dahinter auseinandergesetzt. Was ich wohl weiß: Das Angebot an Apps ist für Android Handys nur geringfügig kleiner als für das iPhone. 

Apple ist restriktiver. Synchronisierung ausschließlich mit iTunes, Bewegungsprofile per GPS etc pp. Da bekleckert sich Android zwar auch nicht mit Ruhm, scheint mir in der Vergangenheit aber weniger im Fokus gewesen zu sein. 




Tja, die Qual der Wahl. Und die Frage ob ich überhaupt ein Smartphone brauche kann ich mir auch nur selbst beantworten. *seufz*


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Also WP7-Handies synchen sich via Zune. Bei Android gibt es ja sogar mehrer App-Stores.

Das Problem bei Android ist eher das Update-Verhalten. Google kümmert sich nicht wirklich drum. Provider verzögern gerne mal Updates um mehrere Monate, etc.

Bei iPhone kommt alles direkt von Apple. Bei WP7 bekommen alle ungebrandeten Handies die Updates, wenn sie Verfügbar sind, von Microsft. Gebrandete Handies brauchen teilweise noch Anpassungen vom Provider, so dass sich das Update da auch verzögert.

Das WP7-Update Mango (WP 7.5) kommt (hoffentlich noch) im September.

Man sieht also, jedes System hat Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Android ist eher das Update-Verhalten. Google kümmert sich nicht wirklich drum. Provider verzögern gerne mal Updates um mehrere Monate, etc.


Bei dem Aldi Angebot ist kein Provider ist Spiel. Das heißt doch, dass die Updates entweder von Samsung oder von Google kommen, nech? Und Android entwickelt Google.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Das Update kommt da eher von Samsung....

Google stellt, nach meinem Gefühl, nur noch den Grundkern von Android her. Alles andere, Oberfläche, Standard-Apps, etc. kommen vom Hersteller bzw. Provider.


----------



## Nebola (11. September 2011)

Hey, hab neues MB verbaut, Crosshair IV Formula. Beim booten kommt seit dem Umbau immer so ein komisch Klackern von der HDD.

Hier mal Vid mit Handy vom Klackern, kann man sehr gut hören. Klick


----------



## zoizz (11. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kennst du die Ergebnisse schon? Bzw. weißt du ob das Galaxy dort auftaucht?
> 
> 
> Das wäre wirklich nett. Ich denke, ich muß - sollte ich mich zum Kauf entscheiden - *direkt morgen früh um 08 Uhr vor'm Aldi stehen* und zugreifen. Begrenztes Kontigent und so.



kauf es dir gleich morgens früh. Danach kannst du immer noch irgendwelche Berichte abwarten oder Erfahrungsberichte einholen. Schön eingeschweisst lassen und bei nicht gefallen einfach paar Tage später zurück geben. Oder falls es in dem Test wirklich super abschneidet, bei Ebay für gutes Geld gewinnbringend reinsetzten.


----------



## zoizz (11. September 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Hey, hab neues MB verbaut, Crosshair IV Formula. Beim booten kommt *seit* dem Umbau immer so ein komisch Klackern von der HDD.
> 
> Hier mal Vid mit Handy vom Klackern, kann man sehr gut hören. Klick



hmm klingt so, als würden die Platten im Gehäuse runter fallen. Ohne dir jetzt Angst machen zu wollen, aber hat die HDD irgendwelche Stöße oder ruckartige Bewegungen erleiden müssen?
Vielleicht mal die SMART-Infos auslesen lassen, mit Crystal-Disk-Info.


----------



## Xerivor (11. September 2011)

Das Nexus S ist das beste Single Core Smartphone, aber wenn dann mit S-Amoled Display und das ist mittlerweile relativ rar. 
Das Nexus S hat den Vorteil das die Updates direkt von Google kommen und somit ziemlich schnell. Das Nexus S wird auch das erste Handy nachdem neuen Nexus Prime sein welches Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich erhalten wird . Aber das Galaxy S ist sicherlich auch kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Rethelion (12. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> PS: Das AMOLED-Display ist eigentlich das Beste. "großes, farbkräftiges AMOLED-Display, gute Multimedia-Austattung". Getestet wurde das Galaxy S in Ausgabe 15/2010. Kann dir den Test von damals morgen gerne raussuchen und einscannen




Da scheiden sich die Geister 
Die einen loben AMOLED in den Himmel und die anderen sagen dem Display einen hohen Akkuverbrauch und unwirkliche Farben nach. Mir gefällt z.B. das IPS von meinem LG P990 besser als das AMOLED vom Galaxy S2; in der Sonne schlägt es sich auch ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar besser.

Das P990 gibt es jetzt übrigens auch schon für wenig Geld: http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/lg-optimus-speed-289-90/43096
Wenn LG sich nicht so unglaublich viel Zeit mit den Updates lassen würde, dann könnte ich es auch uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Ich nutze es mit einer Custom-ROM und würde es gegen nichts eintauschen wollen.


----------



## Kyragan (12. September 2011)

Ich gehöre zu zweiteren: AMOLED ist imho übersättigt und unnatürlich. Das beste Display is Sachen Realitätstreue ist imo das Reality Display von Sony Ericsson und generell IPS-Displays (LG OS, iPhone). HTCs SLCDs sind nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich imo etwas blass.


----------



## Noxiel (12. September 2011)

Kleines Update für die, die es interessiert:

Ich stand heute morgen pünktlich um 07:55 Uhr vor dem örtlichen Aldi und musste mich erstmal in die respektable Schlange einreihen. Mit leichter Verspätung gingen auch die vollautomatischen Türen zum Discounter auf und ich bin - so wie fünf andere vor mir - zur Kasse geströmt. Aldi hatte sage und schreibe sechs (in Zahlen "6") Geräte vorrätig und ich habe das vorletzte erhaschen können.

Jetzt bin ich also stolzer Besitzer meines ersten Smartphones in meinem noch jungen Leben. Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## muehe (12. September 2011)

> Aldi hatte sage und schreibe sechs (in Zahlen "6") Geräte vorrätig und ich habe das vorletzte erhaschen können.



Lockangebot eigentlich nich zulässig


----------



## Noxiel (12. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> Lockangebot eigentlich nich zulässig



fix'd. 
Wenigstens für zwei Tage muß Aldi dieses Angebot erfüllen und genügend Geräte vorrätig haben. 
Das Problem ist nur, der Kunde hat kein Anrecht auf eine Nachlieferung, denn der Händler bindet sich durch ein Sonderangebot nicht. Da hilft wenn nur der Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Kyragan (12. September 2011)

Nö. Steht nicht umsonst im Prospekt "solange der Vorrat reicht".


----------



## MrBlaki (12. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kleines Update für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> Ich stand heute morgen pünktlich um 07:55 Uhr vor dem örtlichen Aldi und musste mich erstmal in die respektable Schlange einreihen. Mit leichter Verspätung gingen auch die vollautomatischen Türen zum Discounter auf und ich bin - so wie fünf andere vor mir - zur Kasse geströmt. Aldi hatte sage und schreibe sechs (in Zahlen "6") Geräte vorrätig und ich habe das vorletzte erhaschen können.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich also stolzer Besitzer meines ersten Smartphones in meinem noch jungen Leben. Mal schauen was draus wird.




Schwein gehabt ^^
Meine Schwester bekommt ihres auch noch von ALDI, wir haben allerdings das Glück das unsere Tante bei ALDI arbeitet und einfach eines zurücklegen kann


----------



## muehe (12. September 2011)

reicht aber nicht aus 

http://www.heise.de/...ht-1188658.html



> Desweiteren haben sie auch klargestellt, dass Kunden nur mit eindeutigen Angaben über die Verfügbarkeit von beworbenen Waren in ein Geschäft gelockt werden dürfen


müsste dann halt auch sowas wie z.b. "nur noch 20 Stück" angegeben werden


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2011)

Was ist denn atm gut im Bereich HDDs ? Meine 500GB F3 gibt wohl den Geist auf, bis sie mal beim Booten erkannt wird, vergehen edliche Versuche mit an- und abstecken, neustarts etc.

1TB sollte die Platte haben und kein Vermögen kosten. Jemand Vorschläge ?


----------



## muehe (13. September 2011)

1000er F3  oder ne Caviar Blue/Black


----------



## Kyragan (13. September 2011)

Hab mir letztens auch ne 1 TB F3 bestellt. Kann nicht klagen. Ansonsten hat sich auf dem Markt lange nix bewegt. Eventuell wäre eine von den Hitachis oder Seagates mit 1 TB Plattern nen Blick wert, aber keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt frei erhältlich sind und wenn zu welchen Preisen. Nie nen Test dieser HDDs gelesen.


----------



## muehe (13. September 2011)

hab auch 2 F3 und laufen top 

vielleicht auch n Controllerproblem wie siehts denn mit der Erkennung vom Brenner oder evtl. noch ner HDD aus ?


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2011)

Ok, danke erstmal.

Wo liegen die Vorzüge von ner F3 bzw die Unterschiede Zwischen der WD Caviar Blue/Black ?

Und wieso keine Caviar Green, ist das Eco mäßig mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch, aber nur 5,4k rpm z.B. ?


----------



## muehe (13. September 2011)

gibt gross keine Unterschiede 

naja 5.400er als Systemplatte nich so optimal is halt langsamer


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2011)

Gut klar, ne 5,4k rpm Platte hatte ich auch net vorgesehen ^^. Nur muss ja nen Grund haben wegen Caviar Blue und black ^^


----------



## muehe (13. September 2011)

naja die Black isn Tick schneller aber auch lauter und kostet halt mehr

ich würd ne 1000er F3 oder Caviar Blue nehmen


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2011)

Hole mir jetzt wohl die Klick


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Jmd nen plan welche Boards "16 GB DDR3 ECC RAM Riegel" unterstützen?

WELCHE namen unso


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

nich wirklich ich schätze eher ServerBoards wenn man 16er Riegel bezahlen möcht/kann


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Mein doch Server... quad vorzugsweise dual Socket Mobos : /

Geld spielt hier jetzt keine wesentliche rolle


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

nee leider kein Plan


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

iiiih dann muss ich ja ernsthafte Nachforschungen betreiben


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

ach is halt nich das geeignestes Forum da solltest eher in spezielleren Foren nachfragen MCSEBoard etc. 

will ja nächstes Jahr auch nochmal Informatik studieren mit 32  durch Arbeitsunfall als Energieelktroniker geht da nich mehr viel


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Och, man kanns ja mal probieren 

Die Faulheit obsiegt halt 

Werd wahrscheinlich nächste Woche mal unseren Distributor deswegen belästigen 

Will mir schon mal Gedanken über nen Overkill Win8 Server machen  Natürlich Sandy E ne

Bzw ich werd evtl sogar auf Apple und Sandy E warten müssen >_> Scheiss stillschweigen Politik da


----------



## Soulii (16. September 2011)

http://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Xeon3000/3400/X8SIE.cfm?IPMI=Y&TYP=SAS


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

was kosten Bremssteine vorn fürn Audi A6 C6 ?

hmm kacke naja muss ich mal Schorschis fragen


----------



## Vaishyana (17. September 2011)

Gibts irgentwelche Probleme mit dem Nvidia Treiber und der 560 ti? ich hab bei grafiklastigen spielen immer nen absturzt nach 20 minuten dass der anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde... kannte ich vorher nur von ati dass es manchmal so mieß läuft


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. September 2011)

Überhitzung? Hattest du das Problem auch schon mit dem vorherigen Treiber?


----------



## Vaishyana (17. September 2011)

Max Temp 65 Grad hab die Karte erst seit ner Woche. Mitm beta treiber wars selbe problem. hab mir jetzt mal ne ti von zotac bestellt wenns damit läuft tausch ich halt um


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. September 2011)

Hab endlich mal das alte, kaputte Teil aus der Signatur rausgeschmissen und mein neues schönes Rechnerlein drin verlinkt


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. September 2011)

Habe jetzt Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit installiert 
und...
Kubuntu (64)!

gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2011)

Heute PC umgebaut. Neues Netzteil, Motherboard, CPU Kühler, Rams und HDD rein ^^


----------



## Littlecool (18. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> http://www.supermicr...?IPMI=Y&TYP=SAS




Single CPU+ Sockel 1156... Näh  viel viel zu langsam


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. September 2011)

An alle Freibeuter der Meere!
Läuft das jetzt hier immer so ab wenn die Piraten iwas gewinnen?


----------



## Rethelion (19. September 2011)

Ne, aber heut ist der internationale Piratentag


----------



## Kyragan (19. September 2011)

Aye!


----------



## Soulii (19. September 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Aye!



sry , aber würg !

alle Topics, Usernamen und Posts verursachen überall Zeichenumbrüche und machen alles 3x so breit.
Threadnamen kann man nicht mehr anständig überfliegen , sonder muss sich immer den ganzen Kauderwelsch rausdenken.

Ich weiss ZAM hast diesen mist verbockt, aber dieser Mod ist einfach nur Fail.
Wer nur 5 min hier pro Tag reinschaut , den mag das erfreuen , aber danach wars das dann auch schon.

Man hätte schön oben den Banner oder den Boardstyle auf Pirat pimpen können ohne die Funktionalität und das Handling dermaßen zu beschränken.

Ich sag nur: wie gut dass der Mist morgen wieder weg ist.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> sry , aber würg !
> 
> alle Topics, Usernamen und Posts verursachen überall Zeichenumbrüche und machen alles 3x so breit.



Was für ne Gurkenauflösung fährst du denn?



> Threadnamen kann man nicht mehr anständig überfliegen , sonder muss sich immer den ganzen Kauderwelsch rausdenken.



Die Topic-Klassen in "Neueste Beiträge" hab ich unangetastet gelassen.



> Wer nur 5 min hier pro Tag reinschaut , den mag das erfreuen , aber danach wars das dann auch schon.



Ich bin seit 8 Stunden hier und finds noch witzig 



> Man hätte schön oben den Banner oder den Boardstyle auf Pirat pimpen können ohne die Funktionalität und das Handling dermaßen zu beschränken.



Langweilig.



> Ich sag nur: wie gut dass der Mist morgen wieder weg ist.



Sogar automatisch.


----------



## muehe (19. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcBbT1GTxqM&feature=related


----------



## Soulii (19. September 2011)

ich bin mal so frei und schrieb hier rein



ZAM schrieb:


> Was für ne Gurkenauflösung fährst du denn?
> 
> --> 1280*1024 über 2 Monitore + 2 Laptops wobei eh fast alles mit puttys voll ist @ work halt
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]1280*1024 über 2 Monitore + 2 Laptops wobei eh fast alles mit puttys voll ist @ work halt [/font]



Mh, mein zweiter Arbeitsmonitor hat auch die Auflösung und keine Umbrüche .. *grübel*


----------



## Littlecool (19. September 2011)

Sicher is seine Ansicht um 200% vergrößert


----------



## Soulii (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte für sich selbst sprechen , Anzahl der Antworten zb. 5 Zeilen , wtf...

was solls , feierabend , zu hause gibts nen 27" und morgen is die grausamkeit eh wieder weg.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2011)

Bei der Arbeit sollst du auch arbeiten und nicht bei buffed rumhängen


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> sollte für sich selbst sprechen , Anzahl der Antworten zb. 5 Zeilen , wtf...



Der Selektor ist noch nicht ganz erm .. ausgereift. Nächstes Jahr dann *g*


----------



## Nebola (19. September 2011)

Na dann häng dich rein !


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. September 2011)

Hey wisst ihr vieleicht en paar schöne Ecken, sachen die man gesehen haben sollte... in Wien? Fahren da nämlich am Sonntag hin - Kursfahrt...


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

Probiers mal mit Mozart


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. September 2011)

Meinte jetzt eher so sachen, die man Abends mit den Kumples machen kann.


----------



## Kyragan (20. September 2011)

Sucht euch halt ne nette Bar oder so. Wird sich schon was finden. Ihr seid doch alle vernetzte Leute, da kann man auch mal kurz das Internet durchstöbern. 

btw hab mir mal die Developer Preview von Windows 8 geladen. Glaub ich schmeiß mir das gleich mal auf ne neue Partition und schau mal rein, wie es ist.


----------



## 2boon4you (20. September 2011)

das 'Steinzeit' in Wien sollte man gesehn haben!


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> btw hab mir mal die Developer Preview von Windows 8 geladen. Glaub ich schmeiß mir das gleich mal auf ne neue Partition und schau mal rein, wie es ist.



Nichts besonderes. Die Metro UI ist hübsch, ohne Touchscreen aber fast komplett sinnfrei. Sonst nicht viel neues.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2011)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe, da ich da aktuell wirklich nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand bin. Ein Kumpel will seinen alten Rechner an einen anderen Kumpel verscherbeln. Der Ding ist ca. 2 Jahre alt. Folgende Teile sind drin:

4096 MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X DHX CL5, 800 Mhz
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
Corsair 520W
MSI DKA790GX Platinum
Powercolor HD4870, 1024 MB GDDR5
Recoltec Zirconium RT-101
Samsung HD322HJ, 320 GB

Ich würde so 200 Euro schätzen... was denkt ihr, was man dafür noch verlangen kann?


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2011)

300


----------



## Kyragan (21. September 2011)

300 is der imo nich mehr wert. Irgendwas um 200 bis 250 denke ich.


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2011)

Geht ja nicht um Wert, sondern um den sinnvollen Preis ^^ Händler verkauft sein Zeugs auch nicht zum Wert.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2011)

Naja, es geht ja um einen Verkauf unter Freunden. Also muss man hier keinen riesigen Profit schlagen.

Neu hat das Ding damals gute 800 gekostet, mit Vista. Ist allerdings schon 2,5 Jahre her, sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Kyragan (21. September 2011)

Ich würde das Ding einfach bei ebay reinsetzen. Mindestens 200 würde ich dafür haben wollen, drunter is nich. Alles was drüber ist, ist gut. Je höher du einsteigst umso größer muss der Trottel sein, der die Kiste kauft.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2011)

Na, wie gesagt: Es ist nicht mein Rechner und ein Kumpel will ihn von einem anderen Kumpel abkaufen. Dem Ersten ist nämlich in den Ferien der Rechner abgebraucht und der andere wollte seinen sowieso loswerden, ergo diese Situation. Ich wurde nur gefragt was ich denke, was das Ding noch wert wäre. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin alles andere als aktuell bei Hardware zurzeit. Aber gut, so ca. 250 Euro sollten für die Beiden auch in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Soulii (22. September 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich würde das Ding einfach bei ebay reinsetzen. Mindestens 200 würde ich dafür haben wollen, drunter is nich. Alles was drüber ist, ist gut. Je höher du einsteigst umso größer muss der Trottel sein, der die Kiste kauft.



aber bitte in einzelteilen , das bringt deutlich mehr wenn man es dann auch noch richtig betitelt.


----------



## muehe (22. September 2011)

er will ihn doch an nen Kumpel verticken 

200Euro sind noch ok, Kumpelpreis eher so 180

dann kann er in der Bucht nochmal wegen nem X4 955BE gucken


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2011)

... nur mal ne Frage so nebenbei ...

Gibt es heutzutage eigentlich noch PC-Hardware-(Vertriebs) Firmen - wo der Service auch noch zufriedenstellend ist?
Irgendwie gehe ich bald an die Decke.
4 Wochen sind rum ... und ASUS schafft es nichtmal, sich zu melden? 
Wofür habe ich bezahlt?!

Das ist ja genauso, als hätte ich nen Auto ohne Tank gekauft.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gibt es heutzutage eigentlich noch PC-Hardware-(Vertriebs) Firmen - wo der Service auch noch zufriedenstellend ist?



Ja, Apple


----------



## Littlecool (22. September 2011)

Aber nur wenn man Business Kunde ist und den kleinen Typen schön druck machen kann


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, Apple


Das darf man bei den Preisen als Sonderkunde inclusive 'nem Kaffee ++ auch erwarten!  ^^


----------



## pampam (24. September 2011)

Nachdem das Gehäuse viel zu lange rumstand, nur weil ich keine Lust hatte es abzuschleifen, hab ich mal wieder weitergemacht und endlich lackiert 
Bilder


----------



## Littlecool (24. September 2011)

Nice Work 


Schaut gut aus


Kleine Anregung: Vielleicht paar kleine weiße Akzente setzten


----------



## pampam (24. September 2011)

Ist ne gute Idee, muss ich mir mal überlegen


----------



## Littlecool (24. September 2011)

Evtl den unteren teil weiß machen (leicht weiß) 
Wie beim Tiger Körper wo der Bauchraum weiß ist


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Nachdem das Gehäuse viel zu lange rumstand, nur weil ich keine Lust hatte es abzuschleifen, hab ich mal wieder weitergemacht und endlich lackiert
> Bilder



die Bananen im Hintergrund sehen nicht mehr so toll aus^^

BTW  will meine XBox 360 verscherbeln und wollt mal wissen wie weit ich mit dem Preis gehen kann, alles zusammen is es

1 XBox 360 im Halo Reach Design, 320GB Festplatte, heute genau ein Jahr alt geworden
2 Wireless Controller im Halo Reach Design (bei einem hängt eine Taste)
7 Spiele (Assassin´s Creed 1-3, CoD BO, Dantes Inferno, Dragon Age: Origins + Awakening und allen DLCs, Halo Reach)
XBox + Controller in OVP

sind da 330€ ok?


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2011)

_Sollte preislich passen._


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

wobei 350€ auch noch grad so gehen sollte, ich mags wenn ne Zahl durch 5 teilbar is^^


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wobei 350€ auch noch grad so gehen sollte, ich mags wenn ne Zahl durch 5 teilbar is^^


330=2*3*5*11 -> 5|330 
SCNR


----------



## Alux (25. September 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 330=2*3*5*11 -> 5|330
> SCNR



ja ich weis 330 is auch durch 5 teilbar, war ja auch fail das ich die 0 vergesse^^  wollt eigentlich 50 meinen


----------



## Elda (26. September 2011)

Moin,
ich wollte mal meinen RAM updaten auf 8GB. Ich habe das Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P mainboard, ist es das egal welchen DDR3 ram ich nehme oder kann mir jemand ein kit empfehlen?


----------



## muehe (26. September 2011)

eigentlich relativ egal Spannung , Timings , Takt sollte einigermassen passen 

welchen hast du denn jetzt verbaut ?


----------



## Elda (27. September 2011)

Jetzt hab ich grad zwei mal 2GB 1333er marke weiß ich grad nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 330=2*3*5*11 -> 5|330
> SCNR


Wenn Du schon klugscheissen willst dann mach es aber richtig!
Ansonsten lass es !

btt


----------



## muehe (27. September 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich grad zwei mal 2GB 1333er marke weiß ich grad nicht.



dann kauf gleich n 8GB Kit

http://gh.de/563816
http://gh.de/448852
http://gh.de/598574
http://gh.de/569746


----------



## Elda (27. September 2011)

was sagst du zu dem? http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38052&agid=1192


----------



## muehe (27. September 2011)

joar passt


----------



## Resch (27. September 2011)

Inwiefern machen sich denn die RAM Taktungen bemerkbar? Da ich mir ja nächste Woche ein Asrock Z68 und ein 2500k holen will, welchen ich auch ein bisschen übertakten werde (4,2Ghz). Zur Zeit dachte ich an 8GB G.Skill 1866Mhz. Aber inwiefern lohnt sich das gegenüber 1600er oder gar 1333er Ram?


----------



## muehe (27. September 2011)

nur messbar nicht spürbar


----------



## Elda (27. September 2011)

danke für die hilfe, hab das kit bestellt.


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon klugscheissen willst dann mach es aber richtig!
> Ansonsten lass es !


Ich entdecke keinen Fehler, kannst ihn mir ja erläutern (gerne auch per PM).

BTT:
Kennt sich wer mit C aus? Will das Heron-Verfahren ("Wurzelalgorithmus") implementieren. Bloß die Schleife hört nach einer Iteration auf :<

Hier der Code:

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
int main() 
{
double a=5, x=2, y=1, c=0, d=0.000000001;
while (c == 0) 
	if (abs(x-y)<d) printf("%f\n", y), c=1;
	else x=y, y=0.5*(x+a/x), c=0;
return 0;
}
```
a sei die Zahl, deren Quadratwurzel "paar Stellen" genau bestimmt werden soll.
x,y seien 2 beliebige Startwerte für den Algorithmus. Genauer: Abschätzungen für a^0,5.
c lässt die Schleife weiter laufen bzw. stoppen.
d soll "die Genauigkeit" sein
edit. habs mittlerweile anders gelöst.


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (28. September 2011)

Da der 2. Versuch ne vernünftige GTX560TI zu ergattern auch in die Hose ging (totale Grafikfehler schon beim booten) bin ich grad am überlegen auf ne 570 zu hoffen. Lohnt sich der Preisunterschied oder lieber nochmal ne 560? Oder gar ne ATI auf dem Leistungsstand?


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Wenn bei dir Geld keine rolle spielt dann hol ne GTX 570 

Sonst nochmal ne GTX 560 Ti..... hatte noch nie Fehler gesehen und hatte schon so paar in den Händen.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2011)

Abend Leute,

ich habe eigentlich auch vor mir ne neue Graka zu kaufen. Atm hab ich ne XFX5850 mit zusätzlich nem Scythe Musashi drauf.

Was ich gerne hätte: Neue Spiele auf Max, sprich Battlefield 3 z.B. heißt also schonmal Leistungsstark. Dazu Leise und Kühl. Ich möchte mir nicht wieder ne Referenz Karte holen wo ich nen Custom Kühler drauf bastle,
damit das Ding unter 50°C kommt. Sie sollte vllt nicht 450 Watt ziehen 

Was wäre da atm so aktuell ? Kommt nicht auch noch die AMD 7er Serie raus ? Wäre die schlechter/besser als momentane nVidia/AMD Modelle ?


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

GTX 560Ti oder höher das gleiche gilt für AMD Grakas nur ab HD 6870 oder so.

Ob man warten kann auf die Nächste Gen. von AMD oder Nvidia.... weis ned.... warte bis BF3 da is und du es aufm PC hast danach siehst du wie gut du mit deiner jetzt zocken kannst..... wenn es garned geht dann wie oben geschrieben. (WEnn die FPS zu niedrig sind oder grafik zu schlecht kA)


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2011)

Naja, Sam spielt gerade im Moment die Beta, klar Beta mit Bugs etc, er hat ne 5870 und spielt nur auf Mittel :O


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Okay hab ne GTX 570 auf dem Niveau einer GTX 580 und es Läuft auf Ultra mit 1080p bei ca 45FPS 

Und es is "nur" die BETA Grafik 


Dann ab HD 6950 oder GTX 560Ti (ziehe immer die GTX 570 vor auch wenn sie Teurer is!)

Kommt ganz auf dein Buget an.... Spielt Geld keine große rolle nimm die GTX 570 oder 580.... 
Wenn es "erspartes" is dann GTX560Ti oder ab HD 6950(Tendiere zu HD 6970(ja teurer ))


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2011)

Naja Geld ist nicht unwichtig, aber nicht der Hauptfaktor. Wofür geh ich arbeiten ? 

Bin mir halt nur nicht sicher wie es aussieht wegen der 7000er AMD Serie wenn die kommt. Wohl in Q1 2012 oder so. 
Und für BF3 AMD Karte und nVidia Karten kommen die Tage noch Treiber Updates raus


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

BETA Treiber für Nvidia karten sind schon da 

Aber ob man so lange warten kann hmm weis ned 


Hatte selber die HD 4870 HD 5850/HD5770 und die HD 6870.... 

Bin aber froh das ich wieder in meinem Hauptrechner ne Nvidia hab.

Nvidia Karten sollen aber auch Anfang 2012 kommen.


----------



## Nebola (28. September 2011)

Wären zwar nur noch 3 Monate oder bisschen länger. Aber 3 Monate sind 3 Monate ^^


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Jemand ne Ahnung wo man gute wenn möglichst neue Teile für nen iMac 17" mit nem Core2Duo 2.0Ghz herbekommt?
Netzteil währe das teil welches is brauche.....


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2011)

Sorry, habe da leider keine Ahnung - nur ne neue Fragen (neue Fragen).

Habe mir letztens den Desktop etwas umgestaltet, mit Rocketdock.
Nur wie bekomme ich es hin, daß die untere Taskleiste verschwindet (nicht nur ausgeblendet wird)?
Und wie bekomme ich die Tracesymbole der Taskleiste und die ausgeblendeten Symbole/Programme dann bei Rocketdock angezeigt - ohne Taskleiste?

greetz


----------



## Littlecool (1. Oktober 2011)

Für RocketDock brauchst du nen extra Programm  welches die Taskleiste ausblendet... nur kA wie der Name war.

Hab selber Stardock, denn da gibts in den Einstellungen "Hide Windows Taskbar"


Zur letzten frage... glaube gar nicht


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2011)

_Esp - für wieviel hast du deine Xbox losbekommen?_


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2011)

Win 7 aufm Macbook läuft überraschend gut. Bootcamp und ne OS X DVD ist echt alles was man braucht. Da hat Apple mal wirklich was gutes hinbekommen. :>
PES 2012 läuft auf mittleren Details flüssig. Mehr wollte ich nicht.


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Esp - für wieviel hast du deine Xbox losbekommen?_



O_o Für gar nichts, ich habe die noch. Hatte allerdings bisher auch nicht vor, sie zu verkaufen. Ich benutze sie zwar fast nie, aber die 130 Euro für die sie auf Amazon gehandelt wird... ich habe jetzt mal BF3 bestellt, das sieht ja auch auf der Konsole ziemlich gut aus. ME3 hole ich mir dann wohl auch für die Box, wenn es rauskommt (bzw. später, das kommt kurz vorm Abi raus - danke Bioware). 

 Meine Wii hab ich vor einigen Monaten verkauft und bin sie mit zusätzlicher WiiMote + Nunchuck für 140 losgeworden.


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2011)

_Achja..stimmt..du hattest die Wii verkauft :-O

Naja..ich überleg ob ich zur PS3 wechsel - bin der einzige im Umkreis mit einer Xbox..weiss nur nich für wieviel ich sie verscherbeln soll..und vor allem wo..ich hab immer das Gefühl das ich weniger bekommen werde als ich haben möchte _


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Achja..stimmt..du hattest die Wii verkauft :-O
> 
> Naja..ich überleg ob ich zur PS3 wechsel - bin der einzige im Umkreis mit einer Xbox..weiss nur nich für wieviel ich sie verscherbeln soll..und vor allem wo..ich hab immer das Gefühl das ich weniger bekommen werde als ich haben möchte _



/sign 

Hab auch kein Plan wie ich meine loswerden sollte, hab se momentan mal auf willhaben, mal schauen ob ich sie weg bekomm.

Dann noch ne Frage: Gibts irgendein Programm mit dem ich die Auflösung von einem Bild ändern kann mit gleichbleibender Qualität? Habs schon mit GImp2 und nem Bilderconverter versucht aber die Qualität ist schrecklich wenn ich 300x210px in 1920x1080px umbau. Will aber die awesome Fan Arts als Hintergrund!!


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Dann noch ne Frage: Gibts irgendein Programm mit dem ich die Auflösung von einem Bild ändern kann mit gleichbleibender Qualität? Habs schon mit GImp2 und nem Bilderconverter versucht aber die Qualität ist schrecklich wenn ich 300x210px in 1920x1080px umbau. Will aber die awesome Fan Arts als Hintergrund!!



Uhm - und wie soll das gehen? Wenn nur 300x210 Pixel im Originalbild vorhanden sind, wird eine vergroesserte Version immer schlechte Qualitaet haben, da halt einfach nicht mehr Bildinformation vorhanden ist. Die Bilder werden sich doch in einer hoeheren Aufloesung finden lassen - 300x210 Pixel sind doch eher Thumbs wie man sie im Netz zur Vorschau/Verlinkung benutzt und das Originalbild ist garantiert groesser.


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Uhm - und wie soll das gehen? Wenn nur 300x210 Pixel im Originalbild vorhanden sind, wird eine vergroesserte Version immer schlechte Qualitaet haben, da halt einfach nicht mehr Bildinformation vorhanden ist. Die Bilder werden sich doch in einer hoeheren Aufloesung finden lassen - 300x210 Pixel sind doch eher Thumbs wie man sie im Netz zur Vorschau/Verlinkung benutzt und das Originalbild ist garantiert groesser.



Sind die Bilder von Blizzard Fan Art Page und das Problem liegt daran das ich nicht einzelne Bilder in der großen Vorschau per Rechtsklick rauskopieren kann sondern immer nur alle kleinen von einer Seite.


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja - da sind dann also die Bilder auch in besserer Aufloesung vorhanden. Dein Browser kann bestimmt sowas wie "View source" fuer das Popup-window. Da findest Du dann auch die URL zum Bild. Kopieren -> Neuer Tab -> Bild in gross.


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2011)

_Wenn ich halt auf Geizhals schaue finde ich sie für 220-250€ neu - meine hab ich zwar seit ~Weihnachten (hab sie glaub ich am 27. gekauft) - ich hab ein Angebot von so 'nem "Spieleshop" hier in der Nähe..waren irgenwie 100 oder 120€..find ich irgendwie ein wenig..Wenig.. :-O

Andererseits..bis auf Alan Wake und Forza 3 (war halt das Bundle) hab ich keine Spiele..aber Orignalkarton und Bon usw. sind noch vorhanden.

Deshalb : Hm.. :-O_


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - da sind dann also die Bilder auch in besserer Aufloesung vorhanden. Dein Browser kann bestimmt sowas wie "View source" fuer das Popup-window. Da findest Du dann auch die URL zum Bild. Kopieren -> Neuer Tab -> Bild in gross.



Hm.. keine Ahnung was du meinst^^



painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn ich halt auf Geizhals schaue finde ich sie für 220-250&#8364; neu - meine hab ich zwar seit ~Weihnachten (hab sie glaub ich am 27. gekauft) - ich hab ein Angebot von so 'nem "Spieleshop" hier in der Nähe..waren irgenwie 100 oder 120&#8364;..find ich irgendwie ein wenig..Wenig.. :-O
> 
> Andererseits..bis auf Alan Wake und Forza 3 (war halt das Bundle) hab ich keine Spiele..aber Orignalkarton und Bon usw. sind noch vorhanden.
> 
> Deshalb : Hm.. :-O_



Hab auch noch den Karton allerdings am 24.9-2010 gekauft also schon ein Jahr alt^^. Mal in dem Spieleshop in der Stadt nachfragen wies so aussieht. 200 sollten schon drin sein weil a) 7 Spiele und b) Halo Reach Edtion


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm.. keine Ahnung was du meinst^^



Na ich hab mir mal diese Fanart-Seite angeschaut. Da hast Du ja die Vorschau-Thumbs und wenn Du draufklicks, geht ein Extra-Fenster mit dem Bild in gross auf. Wenn ich mit z.B. Chrome da rechtsklicke gibt es die Option "Inspect Element" und ich sehe den Source-Code der Seite inklusive URL zum Bild. Die URL kopieren und in Addresszeile des Browsers eingeben: Bild in voller Groesse.


----------



## Littlecool (1. Oktober 2011)

Auf ein neues haha 

Hat jemand KMS als Provider?

Wenn ja: Wie schaut es aus mit dem Ping usw?!?

Bin am überlegen ob ich da die 120Mb/s Leitung holen soll inkl. Digital TV und HD+ evtl auch noch SKY


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na ich hab mir mal diese Fanart-Seite angeschaut. Da hast Du ja die Vorschau-Thumbs und wenn Du draufklicks, geht ein Extra-Fenster mit dem Bild in gross auf. Wenn ich mit z.B. Chrome da rechtsklicke gibt es die Option "Inspect Element" und ich sehe den Source-Code der Seite inklusive URL zum Bild. Die URL kopieren und in Addresszeile des Browsers eingeben: Bild in voller Groesse.



Ahh vielen Dank, wirf zwar ne Weile dauern aber endlich gehts^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2011)

_Hey Alux , ich bin meine losgeworden ;-)_


----------



## Rethelion (5. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ok, hab hier gerade parallel Win7 und Ubuntu installiert. Benutzt du eigentlich Wine? Ich würde nämlich gern spaßeshalber mal ne .exe in Linux öffnen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.



Welche exe willst du denn öffnen? Mit Wine lassen sich zwar viele Win-Anwendungen öffnen, aber leider nicht alles.WoW lief z.B. bei mir teilweise besser als unter Windows


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2011)

Was wäre denn das Samsung R720-Aura Stiveo noch wert? Würde den demnächst verkaufen wollen wegen neuem Desktop PC.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Oktober 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Welche exe willst du denn öffnen? Mit Wine lassen sich zwar viele Win-Anwendungen öffnen, aber leider nicht alles.WoW lief z.B. bei mir teilweise besser als unter Windows



Naja alle die ich bisher versucht hab zu öffnen gingen nicht. (hab z.B. CPU-Z mal versucht) Ich test es aber später mal noch mit anderen Anwendungen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Oktober 2011)

Ok habe jetzt auch mal versucht Guildwars oder Dragon Age 2 zu öffnen:
Immer der selber Fehler.



> The file '/media/Daten/Spiele/GUILD WARS/Gw.exe' is not marked as executable. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. For more details, read about the executable bit.



Kann aber auch durchaus sein, dass ich was grundlegendes falsch mache, denn mit Wine kenn ich mich halt 0 aus. Hab alle .exe auf meiner Windows Daten Partition liegen. Hab an Wine auch noch gar nichts konfiguriert oder so.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (6. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ok habe jetzt auch mal versucht Guildwars oder Dragon Age 2 zu öffnen:
> Immer der selber Fehler.



Solange es keine CD ist (also ein ro Medium) dürfte dir in der Console ein:

chmod u+x,g+x "/media/Daten/Spiele/GUILD WARS/Gw.exe"

helfen damit es geht


----------



## Rethelion (6. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ok habe jetzt auch mal versucht Guildwars oder Dragon Age 2 zu öffnen:
> Immer der selber Fehler.
> 
> 
> ...




Wie hast du denn versucht die .exe zu öffnen? Wenn du einfach doppelklickst, dann kannst du die Meldung bekommen.
Normal gehts übers Terminal: "wine test.exe"


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Oktober 2011)

aha ok, klar ich hab rechtsklick drauf und mit Wine-Programmstarter öffnen gemacht. - Ich versuchs in der Konsole.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Oktober 2011)

Es hat tatsächlich funktioniert, danke


----------



## Rethelion (6. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Es hat tatsächlich funktioniert, danke



Na dann passts ja


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2011)

_Zufällig jemand der ne PS3 und "natürlich nur legale Filme , Musik , etc" auf seinem Rechner hat , da?_


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, warum?


----------



## Littlecool (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe alles Legal runtergeladen!

Ich habe für meinen Rapidshare acc gezahlt!


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ja, warum?



_Hatte Probleme damit der PS3 zu sagen , dass sie die Dateien nicht nur aus meinem Downloads-Ordner nimmt..hab jetzt einfach per Windows Media Player einen anderen Ordner genommen - so gehts.

Oder gibts ne andere / einfachere Lösung?_


----------



## Rethelion (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich benutze immer den http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/ zum Streamen von Filmen.


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2011)

_Hm..Daten findet er zwar - kann aber sogut wie nichts abspielen - oder es fängt kurz an - dann hängts - dann steht oben in der Ecke was von Netzwerkfehler :-(_


----------



## Gutgore (8. Oktober 2011)

hey leute,

ich hab da mal ne frage ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Da mein pc schon etwas veraltet ist...(2 jahre) (witcher 2 kaum spielbar mit mittleren details) , wollt ich nach und nach mein pc aufrüsten, da ich leider zurzeit nicht soviel geld habe. 

Mein aktueller pc ist : Motherboard Name Gigabyte MA770 / MA790FX / MA790GP / MA790X Series, CPU Typ	QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 940, 3000 MHz (15 x 200), Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 4870. speicher sollte ich glaub OCZ Gold XTC OCZ2G10662G haben 4 gb.

Ich wollte eigtl mit der Grafikkarte anfangen und zwar wollte ich mir ne Radeon 6870 holen, meine frage die ich habe kann ich mein mainboard einfach weiter verwenden? Taugt das noch was`?


Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja, so veraltet ist er noch nicht. AM3 ist immernoch die aktuellste Plattform von AMD (Zwar voraussichtlich nichtmehr lange, aber offiziell Realesed ist bis dato noch nichts  )
Klar kannst du das Mainboard erstmal weiterverwenden.


----------



## Gutgore (8. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir, das wollte ich hören =) war mir da nicht so sicher


----------



## Littlecool (9. Oktober 2011)

Die ersten Bullis wurden nun ausgeliefert....
Gibt auch erste Benches... mal von PCGH abwarten was die Benchen...

Bis jetzt kann man aber nur "Faildozer" sagen  

http://forums.guru3d...ad.php?t=352045


----------



## Kyragan (12. Oktober 2011)

Das hat sich heute mit NDA-Fall auch bestätigt. Wenn ich mir den Hardwareluxx-Test durchlese, weiß ich schon, warum mein nächstes System ein Intel wird... :X


----------



## yves1993 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also dann schreib ich auch mal hier rein...

Ich möchte mal eure Meinung dazu wissen, vorallem was die Graka betrifft. Oh und der ganze Spaß kostet mich 1350&#8364;


*- Intel Core i7 2600K 3,4GHz
 -Corsair DIMM 8GB DDR3 -1600 KIT RAM x2
 - Scythe Mugen 3 PC Games Hardware Edition CPU Kühler
 - Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1TB SATA 600
 - OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
 - Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Case
 - ASUS P8Z68-V Motherboard
 - be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W Netzteil
 - GIGABYTE GTX570 Super Overclock Graka

Laufwerk habe ich jetzt keins bestellt, weil meins noch ausreicht.

*


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2011)

jo is ok so, Netzteil aber ziemlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> jo is ok so, Netzteil aber ziemlich überdimensioniert.



Weiss habs auch bissl spät bemerkt, 550W hätten eigentlich auch schon gelangt, aber gut ich werde demnächst sowieso irgendwann ne zweite Graka kaufen bzw aufrüsten... gewappnet bin ich damit auf jeden Fall 


Naja "demnächst" ist für einen PC bei mir so in einem Jahr oder so. Ich behalt auf alle Fälle meinen PC mind. 5 Jahre.


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2011)

_Huhu..Freund von mir hat mal wieder Probleme - ich kopier mal seinen Text ausm anderen Forum - vllt hat hier ja wer 'ne Idee : 

_*Hey Leute,

auf das Problem mit meinem anderen PC hat bisher ja noch keiner geantwortet.

Da ich immernoch keine Ahnung hab wieso das so wie im anderen Thread beschrieben ist, dachte ich ich kümmer mich nochmal um meinen eigentlichen PC der schon seit Monaten nicht mehr genutzt wird. Warum? Ganz einfach:

Ich hatte aufeinmal komische Probleme mit meiner Grafik.
Folgendes:

- Minecraft zB startet ganz normal. Erstelle ich dann eine neue Welt kann ich kurz rumlaufen bis dann der Bildschirm anfängt zu flackern und der PC freezed. Manchmal schaffe ich es schnell genug ALT + F4 zu drücken und der PC läuft dann wieder normal weiter.
- Videos gucken ging bisher. Ich meine auch auf YouTube.
- Ich hab dann mal das Spiel League of Legends ausprobiert: Ingame hab ich 60 FPS und er schmiert nicht ab. Allerdings läd aus irgendeinem Grund die Newsseite am Anfang im Spiel nicht. Kann aber auch am Spiel selber liegen
- Dann dachte ich, ich mach einfach mal einen Stresstest mit OCCT. Ergebnis waren konstante FPS, keine Überhitzung und kein Freeze
- Weitere Probleme die ich mit dem PC aufeinmal hatte waren Speicherfehler, wenn ich etwas runterladen und entpacken wollte. Sie hießen wohl CRC-Fehler

Da mir erstmal nur Sachen einfielen wie:

- Grafikkarte kaputt
- RAM kaputt
- Festplatte kaputt

hab ich alles 3 Sachen in jeglicher Kombination ausgetauscht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Auch neue aktuelle Treiber, neues Windows und umstecken der Festplattenanschlüsse (am Board) sowie das Tauschen des Grafikkartensteckplatzes ergaben nichts.

Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende und würde so gern wieder mit dem Rechner spielen können, denn sogar das Installieren von Programmen stößt wohl auf CRC Fehler. Da das aber bei allen Festplatten der Fall ist und die gleichen Platten in anderen PCs funktionieren weiß ich nicht woher die kommen sollen.

Hat von euch einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Kann ich irgendwas testen? RAM,Graka und Festplatten sind 100% in Ordnung.
CPU hab ich eigentlich auch getestet. Da bei Minecraft ja die Welt immer weiter gespeichert wird und sonst auch Fehler beim Speichern (oben genannt) entstehen kann es ja damit irgendwie zu tun haben. Hat einfach das Mainboard nen Knacks und kann ich das irgendwie überprüfen (Programm)?


lg eXi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ok als ich grad The Cursed Crusade angemacht hab blinkte im Menü (animiert) der Bildschirm schon ein paar mal und beim Video Ingame dann auch, bis es komplett weiß blieb. Konnte es dann aber normal ausmachen.

Beschreibung
Aufgrund eines Videohardwareproblems ist Windows nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig.

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame: LiveKernelEvent
Betriebsystemversion: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031

Dateien zur Beschreibung des Problems
WD-20111013-1914-02.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml

 Temporäre Kopie dieser Dateien anzeigen
Warnung: Wenn das Problem durch einen Virus oder ein sonstiges Sicherheitsrisiko verursacht wurde, kann der Computer durch das Öffnen einer Kopie der Dateien beschädigt werden.

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode: 117
BCP1: FFFFFA80024420E0
BCP2: FFFFF8800F2518E0
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1


Grafiktreiber abgestürzt...*_

_*----------------**----------------**----------------*
_
*Problem NR.2 (mit anderem PC) : *

_*Hey Leute,

ich hab seit ich Rage installiert hab (glaube da wurde irgendnen Dreck mitinstalliert) Leistungseinbrüche. Wenn ich z.B. das Spiel an hab krackert der Sound. Auch wenn ich Musik anhab und dann zb ein Bild in Mozilla lade. Dann krackert auch die Musik. Woran kann das liegen? Direct X und diese redist 20XX Packete wurden im Nachhinein noch installiert. Kann das dadurch kommen? Richtig nervig! 

----------------

Der Fehler besteht immernoch. Sehr nervig wenn alles der ganze Sound anfängt zu slowen und kratzen sobald ich irgendwas animiertes sehe oder ein etwas größeres Bild in Mozilla angucke. Das merken sogar die Leute in meiner Skypekonfi weil meine Stimme sich dann anhört als wäre meine Inetleitung down.

Hab Windoof neu drauf und nur den aktuellen Grafiktreiber drauf. Trotzdem das selbe.... 
*


_----------------__----------------__----------------
_
_Danke schonmal! :-)

/Edit : Spoiler hätte ich gern gemacht - geht aber irgendwie nicht auf.
_


----------



## Soulii (14. Oktober 2011)

Hardware richtig testen.
Kabel testen.



> *Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende und würde so gern wieder mit dem Rechner spielen können, denn sogar das Installieren von Programmen stößt wohl auf CRC Fehler. Da das aber bei allen Festplatten der Fall ist und die gleichen Platten in anderen PCs funktionieren weiß ich nicht woher die kommen sollen.*



platte raus , woanders rein , geht.
platte zurück rein -> fehler

da bleiben nur 2 möglichkeiten.

1. kabel defekt (hier darf man sich freuen)
2. board/controller defekt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2011)

erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die browser flash handeln

http://pro.majorleaguegaming.com/live/starcraft_2/quad_view


phenom x4 955
ie 9: 20% cpu funktioniert einigermaßen (ie speichert den inet temp voll bis auf c kein platz mehr ist)
chrome 14: 45-55% cpu funktioniert
ff 8: 25% cpu, läuft nicht vernünftig


----------



## Cookie Jar (20. Oktober 2011)

Da ich mein Mainboard geschrottet habe will ich mir ein neues zulegen , könntet ihr mir eins empfehlen ? so um die 200 euro
dazu möchte ich mir eine Grafikkarte kaufen PNY Verto GeForce GTX 560 Ti ist das kompatibel mit meinem pc ? 
zum mainboard hätte ich noch eine Frage wie sieht das aus mit dem Prozessor, angenommen ich würde folgende Mainboard kaufen ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z, Intel Z68 Mainboard 

http://www.caseking....155::17083.html Müsste ich mir dann noch einen neuen Prozzesor kaufen ?

Mein derzeitiger Pc ist ein Fertigrechner von Fujitsu Siemens SG 400-01.  

Ausgestattet ist der PC mit:


2x 1gb pc2-5300u
AMD Athlon 64 X2 (Sockel AM2) 
7.1 Onboard Sound
1x S-ATA Brenner
1x S-ATA Festplatte


----------



## Littlecool (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja. 

1. Intel 
2. LGA 1155

Das Mobo is viel zu Overprized.

Würde es auch tun wenn es unbedingt Micro-ATX sein muss


Würde es auch tun wenn es ATX sein darf.

Ghäuse evtl.... bin mit nicht sicher ob Fujistu eigene Mobos hat wie DEll

RAM müsstest du dir auch neu Kaufen wobei 40&#8364; für 8GB kein nicht kauf Grund ist.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2011)

So... mein iPhone 4S kommt wohl morgen, daher habe ich mir gerade schon überlegt wo ich die Versicherung dafür abschliese. Das iPhone 4 war bei Assona/AXA versichert, aber die verlangen mittlerweile 24 Monate Mindeslaufzeit. Also bleibt noch Schutzbrief24 (auch AXA) oder easyCard (keine Ahnung ob die zu irgendwas gehören... daher eher spektisch). 

Kann einer von euch von etwas abraten/was empfehlen?


----------



## Cookie Jar (20. Oktober 2011)

@littlecool
Welche RAM und welchen Prozessor kannst du empfehlen? mir gehts um möglichst beste  leistung beim gaming 

und wie war das mit dem gehäuse gemeint?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2011)

moto defy+ kaufen, und versicherung in wind schießen 

@Cookie Jar du wirst auch nen neues netzteil brauchen
und 200 euro fürs mainboard ist bei nem fertigpc + 560 ti total übertrieben


----------



## Cookie Jar (20. Oktober 2011)

@ichbinnichtschuld
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p619211_530W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L7-80-.html


würde das netzteil gehen ?


----------



## Littlecool (20. Oktober 2011)

Irgend ein DDR-1333 von G.Skill oder Corsair... namhaft sollte es sein.

CPU... würde auf die schnelle i5-2500k sagen, aber die frage ist ob du jemals OC willst...

Mitm Case:

Es gibt einen STANDARD Formfaktor namens ATX.

Aber oft werden in PC´s wie von Fujistu und DELL eigene Mainboards gebaut, die folglich auch einen eignen Formfaktor haben.

Aber ich weis nicht ob es auf ALLE Fujitsu/Siemens zutrifft. 



Das Netzteil geht.


----------



## Cookie Jar (20. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mindfacto...wer-L7-80-.html : Netzteil
http://www.caseking.....html:Mainboard:Mainboard
http://www.caseking....Kit::16329.html :RAM
http://www.caseking.....htmlrozessor rozessor
http://gh.de/610609: Grafikkarte
wäre das alle kompatibel und empfehlenswert? brauche ich noch etwas ?  ich hab leider keine ahnung von Computern 

hier nochmal die daten Fujitsu Simens SG 400-01


2x 1gb pc2-5300u
AMD Athlon 64 X2 (Sockel AM2) 
7.1 Onboard Sound
1x S-ATA Brenner
1x S-ATA Festplatte


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn du kaum Ahnung von Rechnern hast, nehme ich mal an, dass du nicht Übertakten willst. In dem Fall würde ich dir von dem Foxconn Mainboard abraten. Ist einfach "überdimensioniert".

Nimm stattdessen z.B. das Asrock Z67 Pro 3  das kosten ca 82&#8364;. Als CPU nimmst du da einen i3. Die 40 Euro die du am MB sparst kannst du dann in einen i5 stecken, denn Dualcore sind nicht mehr lohnenswert. Da könntest du dir z.B. einen i5-2300 holen.

Der Link zur GPU funktioniert nicht. Das ist wohl eine 560 TI da würde ich z.B. diese nehmen  [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI. Kostet ca. 197. also 8 Euro mehr. Die habe ich auch. Ist sehr leise und lässt sich extrem gut übertakten. Hab sie zur Zeit auf 920/2020 laufen ohne Problem und das ist noch nicht Anschlag. Oder eine im Referenzdesign wie die [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*.*[/font]


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Resch schrieb:


> Also wenn du kaum Ahnung von Rechnern hast, nehme ich mal an, dass du nicht Übertakten willst. In dem Fall würde ich dir von dem Foxconn Mainboard abraten. Ist einfach "überdimensioniert".
> 
> Nimm stattdessen z.B. das Asrock Z67 Pro 3 das kosten ca 82€. Als CPU nimmst du da einen i3. Die 40 Euro die du am MB sparst kannst du dann in einen i5 stecken, denn Dualcore sind nicht mehr lohnenswert. Da könntest du dir z.B. einen i5-2300 holen.
> 
> Der Link zur GPU funktioniert nicht. Das ist wohl eine 560 TI da würde ich z.B. diese nehmen [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI. Kostet ca. 197. also 8 Euro mehr. Die habe ich auch. Ist sehr leise und lässt sich extrem gut übertakten. Hab sie zur Zeit auf 920/2020 laufen ohne Problem und das ist noch nicht Anschlag. Oder eine im Referenzdesign wie die [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]*.*[/font]



Grad wenn er nicht übertakten will, ist die Begründung für die Graka dann aber Murks. ^^
Dem Rest würd ich aber zustimmen.


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad wenn er nicht übertakten will, ist die Begründung für die Graka dann aber Murks. ^^
> Dem Rest würd ich aber zustimmen.



Naja das war ja nicht der einzige Grund. Ist halt auch schön leise, und ich hab sie halt selber und kann sie bis jetzt uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Und mit dem Msi Afteruburner könnte sogar meine Mutti die GPU übertakten^^


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir bei dem Thema Grafikkarten sind .
Hat jemand nen Plan wie stark aktuelle Grakas die PCI-e 2.1 Schnittstelle auslasten ?
Theoretisch können da ja 8GB/s durchgezogen werden. Wo liegt z.b. eine 590GTX oder eine 6990 ?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es ein Programm oder Windows funktion das mir Dateien der größe nach anzeigt? also alle datein


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Kinder ;D ich wollt mal was fragen, und zwar wisst ihr ob solche Wunderakkustatsächlich funktionieren =D?
http://www.ebay.de/i...=item588fef3ae8

die normalen akkus haben ja nur 1500-1900 mah, bei Amazon gibt´s ähnliche Akkus mit guten bewertungen, da wird von doppelt und dreifach solanger laufzeit berichtet :O
thx im voraus, wollt nicht extra einen fred erstellen =D


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Programm oder Windows funktion das mir Dateien der größe nach anzeigt? also alle datein



Äh ja ^^
Im Ordner gehen wo die Dateien drin sind, z.B. Fotos... oben in der Leiste sortieren nach Größe


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2011)

yo boys, meine neuen teile sind da und ich setz sie die tage mal zusammen


----------



## Tyro (31. Oktober 2011)

Da ich finde, dass mein Anliegen keinen eigenen Thread braucht, frage ich einfach mal hier, und zwar überlege, ob ich ich mir Battlefield 3 holen soll. Ich habe aber ein "relativ" schlechtes/altes System, durch stupides "Vergleichen" komme ich so gerade an die minimalen Systemvorraussetzungen, aber ich wollte gerne noch die Meinung von ein paar Leuten haben, die etwas mehr technik-versiert sind als ich. Also die Systemvorraussetzungen vom Hersteller sind:



> *Minimale Systemanforderungen*
> Betriebssystem: Windows Vista (Service Pack 2) 32-Bit
> Prozessor: 2 GHZ Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz oder Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)
> Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB
> ...



Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:



> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200 (2 x 2,62 GHz)
> Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB
> Graka: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT 1013MB
> Betriebssystem: Windows 7
> Rest ist selbsterklärend!



Also was meint ihr? Lohnt es sich oder sollte ich es lieber sein lassen und mir erstmal ein neues System zulegen?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.gamestar.de/_misc/images/original.cfm?pk=2258407 (Ja ich weiß, die Konkurrenz... )



> [font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Battlefield 3 können Sie laut Mindestvoraussetzungen bereits mit einem 2,7 GHz schnellen Prozessor, 2,0 GByte RAM und einer Geforce 8800 GTS oder einer Radeon HD 3870 spielen. Wir haben das überprüft: Spielen können Sie das Spiel zwar mit dieser Konfiguration, allerdings nur in den niedrigsten Details und bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024. Zuweilen bricht die Framerate an vielen Stellen des Spiels deutlich ein[/font]



Ich spiele es mit dem System aus meiner Sig im Multiplayer flüssig auf mittlerer Detailstufe. Im Singleplayer schalte ich auf hohe Einstellungen. Auflösung ist immer 1680x1050 px.


----------



## EspCap (31. Oktober 2011)

Whut? Eigentlich hatte ich vor, das Teil für meinen alten PC (E8400 @ 3,6, 8800GT) zu holen, nachdem es auf der Xbox grausam aussieht. Crysis packt das Ding mit mittleren Settings auf FullHD, wieso ist BF3 so unfassbar hungrig? Meinst du das klappt trotzdem auf mittlerer Stufe oder ist die GraKa ein zu großes Bottleneck?


----------



## Soulii (31. Oktober 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Also was meint ihr? Lohnt es sich oder sollte ich es lieber sein lassen und mir erstmal ein neues System zulegen?



spontan würde ich sagen: leg dir was neues zu,

man sein , dass das spiel bei dir läuft , wenn aber dann nur mit "bescheidenen" einstellungen.
und das macht ja nicht wirklich spaß , oder ?


----------



## Tyro (31. Oktober 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> spontan würde ich sagen: leg dir was neues zu,
> 
> man sein , dass das spiel bei dir läuft , wenn aber dann nur mit "bescheidenen" einstellungen.
> und das macht ja nicht wirklich spaß , oder ?



Die Grafik ist mir erstmal nebensächlich, hauptsache es läuft flüssig. Das ganze soll ja eh nicht von langer Dauer sein, in spätestens ~ 6 Monaten hol ich mir eh ein neues System, dann wär das ganze Theater ja eh Geschichte, aber ich will halt nicht so lange warten!  Laut der Gamestar-Tabelle wäre meine Graka im gelben, meine CPU im hell-grünen und meine RAM im dunkel-grünen Bereich, also müsste es mit gewissen Einschräkungen in der Grafik doch funktionieren?


----------



## Soulii (31. Oktober 2011)

mit "gewissen" einschränkungen kriegst du warscheinlich alles zum laufen.

die frage ist halt , ob das spaß macht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2011)

Ist wer auf dem Aktuellsten Stand was Gamer Mäuse betrifft? 
oder ob mir jemand Aktuelle was Empfehlen kann...


----------



## Soulii (2. November 2011)

kauf dir das , was gut in der hand liegt.

was willst du mit drölf mio dpi
blacklight senor
und 22 knöpfen

wenn du dir dabei einfach die hand brichst ?


----------



## Kyragan (2. November 2011)

Seh ich auch so. Mir liegt die Form der MX518 gut in der Hand, weshalb ich diese Maus nutze und zwar solange, bis sie auseinander fällt. Kostet auch nicht die Welt das gute Stück. Der Nachfolger müsste die G400 sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

hab meine mx510 durch die sich identisch anfühlende g500 ersetzt


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

temps irgendwie zu hoch? ich find sie sehr hoch Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

Könnte es daran liegen das er dauerhaft auf 4,2 taktet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. November 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Mir liegt die Form der MX518 gut in der Hand, weshalb ich diese Maus nutze und zwar solange, bis sie auseinander fällt. Kostet auch nicht die Welt das gute Stück. Der Nachfolger müsste die G400 sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Nöp die neuste Version ist G500 
Die hab ich mir auch heute gekauft, da ich MX518 auch am besten fand und nach vielem Wechseln wird mal zu Logitech wollte...


----------



## Kyragan (3. November 2011)

Die G500 hat nen Lasersensor. Die G400 ist der Nachfolger der MX518, denn die hat nen optischen Sensor. Genau wie die MX518.


----------



## Soulii (3. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Könnte es daran liegen das er dauerhaft auf 4,2 taktet?



unter anderem , aber warum zum henker lässt du eine i7 2600k mit 4,2ghz und *1,344* VCore laufen ?
das ist irgendwie grober unfug.

zumal unter wieviel last sind denn die temps gemessen ?


----------



## pampam (3. November 2011)

Habe die Frage gestern schon im PC-Konfigurationen Thread gestellt, anscheinend schaut da grade niemand wirklich rein^^
deswegen stell ich sie hier nochmal:

Welche Grafikkarte ist im Preisbereich 150-200 Euro zu empfehlen? Ich dachte an die HD6950, in den Zusammenstellungen hier ist in dem Bereich die GTX560ti aufgeführt, hat diese mehr Leistun? Oder kann ich viell noch etwas sparen und eine andere nehmen, die nicht deutlich weniger Leistung hat? Außerdem sollte sich der Lüfter nicht wie eine Turbine anhören (muss nicht Lautlos sein, aber sollte sich einfach in Grenzen halten) 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Ogil (3. November 2011)

Theoretisch hat die HD6950 etwas mehr Leistung - aber ich persoenlich wuerde trotzdem die GTX560ti nehmen - die MSI Twin FrozrII/OC wahrscheinlich. Einfach weil mir eine NVIDIA immer noch mehr wert ist als eine AMD - vor allem wegen PhysX und den gefuehlt weniger Problemen bei gefuehlt jedem Game-Release.


----------



## pampam (3. November 2011)

Kann die von MSI bei mindfactory nicht finden, welche davon wär denn zu empfehlen? Wenn möglich sollte der preis unter 200&#8364; bleiben.

edit: Könnt ihr mir noch eine alternative zu dem Mainboard vorschlagen? Will heute nacht (da ab 0 Uhr Versandkostenfrei) bestellen und hätte gerne, dass alles Verfügbar ist.


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> unter anderem , aber warum zum henker lässt du eine i7 2600k mit 4,2ghz und *1,344* VCore laufen ?
> das ist irgendwie grober unfug.
> 
> zumal unter wieviel last sind denn die temps gemessen ?



0 Last 

Unter Prime95 mit Volllast komm ich mit der Taktung auf 64°, das ist im guten Rahmen ^^


----------



## Resch (4. November 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Kann die von MSI bei mindfactory nicht finden, welche davon wär denn zu empfehlen? Wenn möglich sollte der preis unter 200€ bleiben.
> 
> edit: Könnt ihr mir noch eine alternative zu dem Mainboard vorschlagen? Will heute nacht (da ab 0 Uhr Versandkostenfrei) bestellen und hätte gerne, dass alles Verfügbar ist.



Also ich hab die [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II und bin mit der was Lautstärke, Leistung und Übertaktbarkeit angeht voll zu frieden.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alternativ könntest du auch eine mit Referenzdesign nehmen wie z.B. die [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sparkle GeForce GTX 560 Ti Aktiv. Die sollen ja auch leise sein.[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hast du ein MiniAtx Gehöuse? Weil du da ein MATX MB ausgesucht hast. Wenn ja könntest auch das [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ASRock Z68 PRO3-M S1155 Intel Z68 nehmen oder halt das normale ATX Pendant dazu nehmen also [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ASRock Z68 PRO3 ohne M.[/font]


----------



## pampam (4. November 2011)

Nein habe kein matx Gehäuse, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, dass ich so ein mb ausgewählt hab.
Danke für den Vorschlag, werde ich mir genauer anschauen, sobald ich zu hause bin.


----------



## Soulii (4. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 0 Last
> 
> Unter Prime95 mit Volllast komm ich mit der Taktung auf 64°, das ist im guten Rahmen ^^



vcore runter, aber hophop

mein 2500k läuft atm auf 4,5ghz bei 1,221 cvore und das bei max 52°

1,344 ist doch teileweise jeseits von gut und boese


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2011)

Auf wieviel soll ich packen? 

läuft jetzt so, mal schauen ob ich turbo modus und oc wieder hinbekomme ^^

Edit: 1,29 Vcore @ 4,2 GHZ 60 C°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (5. November 2011)

also ich hab da nen kleines problem und zwar hab ich seit heute ne ssd festplatte und iwi ist das sata kabel so lose nur draufgesteckt...abe rich bekomme das nicht fester drauf..und ich hab angst das sich das kabel einfach so löst(schon passiert) ..zb wenn ich mal gegen pc komme , kann ich da irgendwas machen?


----------



## Soulii (5. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Auf wieviel soll ich packen?
> 
> läuft jetzt so, mal schauen ob ich turbo modus und oc wieder hinbekomme ^^
> 
> Edit: 1,29 Vcore @ 4,2 GHZ 60 C°



das ist immernoch zu viel und eigendlich auch viel zu warm....


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, meine PCs haben trotz des richtigen Lüfters und richtiger Montage immer so eine Wärmeproblem :<


----------



## Littlecool (6. November 2011)

Falsches Case?


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

Na, das Case passt schon, hat aufjedenfall einen "Ausgang" für die Luft an der richtigen Stelle


----------



## yves1993 (6. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gut ist! 
Ich glaub das ding auf 5000 RPM würde richtig abgehen <3


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

lol xD

Temperaturen sind zwar hoch, aber noch lange nicht zu hoch, der CPU kann 78 Grad ab und die Graka kommt in vielen Tests auf 90, bei mir maximal auf 82 ^^


----------



## yves1993 (6. November 2011)

Trotzdem etwas komisch dass bei dir solche Temps erreicht werden^^

Also wenn ich alles auf voller last laufen lasse gibts kein Teil das es über 60° schafft :/

Dabei hab ich ne GTX 570 OC von Gigabyte die eigentlich dafür bekannt sein sollte warm zu werden... o:


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

Ne 570 wird aber auch ihre 80 Grad heiß ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. November 2011)

Ne frage,
Was ist besser hdmi zu dvi oder video port zu dvi. 
Meine grafikkarte hat 2 video ports und 2 dvi anschluss. 
Da ich nur einen hdmi zu dvi kabel hab muss ich per adapter 
anschließen. Also mein monitor hat nur dvi.


----------



## Gutgore (7. November 2011)

Gutgore schrieb:


> also ich hab da nen kleines problem und zwar hab ich seit heute ne ssd festplatte und iwi ist das sata kabel so lose nur draufgesteckt...abe rich bekomme das nicht fester drauf..und ich hab angst das sich das kabel einfach so löst(schon passiert) ..zb wenn ich mal gegen pc komme , kann ich da irgendwas machen?



keiner ne antwort darauf? =(


----------



## Resch (7. November 2011)

Gutgore schrieb:


> keiner ne antwort darauf? =(



Klebeband?^^


----------



## yves1993 (7. November 2011)

Ich würde auch Klebeband nehmen


----------



## Soulii (8. November 2011)

pc-shop

"hallo, ich hätte gerne sein sata-festplattenkabel für meine ssd"

"haben wir da, macht 5,90€"

"danke"


----------



## Gutgore (8. November 2011)

ist ja nicht so das ich 5 davon rumliegen hab ....nur iwi klicken die nicht so richtig ein also der stecker.. oder ist das normal oO


----------



## Soulii (8. November 2011)

eigendlich nicht


----------



## Gutgore (8. November 2011)

deswegen find ich das auch bisl merkwürdig..es ist aber definitiv das richtige kabel.. es geht ja auch nur klickt das nicht ein oO , das ist übrigens nicht nur bei der ssd so sondern bei allen sata platten die ich habe


----------



## Tyro (10. November 2011)

So, hab eine Lösung für mein BF3 Problem gefunden, mein Bruder hat es sich jetzt für PC gekauft und ich werd dann erstmal seine Version bei mir installieren um zu gucken, ob es läuft. Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem nächsten Problem, will BF3 installieren, aber mein Laufwerk erkennt die Installations-DVD nicht. In zahlreichen Treffern bei Google ist zu lesen, dass das ein typisches Symptom für einen kaputten Lesekopf ist, aber normale Musik-CDs und Film-DVDs werden noch normal abgespielt, auch wenn ich unter "Ausfüren" (benutze Win7) den Befehl "D:\AutoRun.exe" eingebe wie im Beiblatt zu BF3 beschrieben tut sich nichts, jemand vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> So, hab eine Lösung für mein BF3 Problem gefunden, mein Bruder hat es sich jetzt für PC gekauft und ich werd dann erstmal seine Version bei mir installieren um zu gucken, ob es läuft. Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem nächsten Problem, will BF3 installieren, aber mein Laufwerk erkennt die Installations-DVD nicht. In zahlreichen Treffern bei Google ist zu lesen, dass das ein typisches Symptom für einen kaputten Lesekopf ist, aber normale Musik-CDs und Film-DVDs werden noch normal abgespielt, auch wenn ich unter "Ausfüren" (benutze Win7) den Befehl "D:\AutoRun.exe" eingebe wie im Beiblatt zu BF3 beschrieben tut sich nichts, jemand vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?



Nicht jede DVD ist gleich. Es gibt Unterschiede in der Verarbeitung, der Qualität, der Brennverfahren und und und. Je nach dem wie abgenudelt der Lesekopf deines DVD Laufwerks ist fallen die Symptome anders aus. Aber mal anders gefragt... müsstest du den Key von BF3 nicht in Origin einlösen können um es dann darüber zu ziehen? Lässt du halt den PC mal eine Nacht durchlaufen. Erst mal so als Workaround. ^^


----------



## Littlecool (10. November 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> So, hab eine Lösung für mein BF3 Problem gefunden, mein Bruder hat es sich jetzt für PC gekauft und ich werd dann erstmal seine Version bei mir installieren um zu gucken, ob es läuft. Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem nächsten Problem, will BF3 installieren, aber mein Laufwerk erkennt die Installations-DVD nicht. In zahlreichen Treffern bei Google ist zu lesen, dass das ein typisches Symptom für einen kaputten Lesekopf ist, aber normale Musik-CDs und Film-DVDs werden noch normal abgespielt, auch wenn ich unter "Ausfüren" (benutze Win7) den Befehl "D:\AutoRun.exe" eingebe wie im Beiblatt zu BF3 beschrieben tut sich nichts, jemand vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?



Ich glaube das Problem auch gehabt zu haben, bin aber ned sicher 

Ich würd einfach sagen; von Origin Laden?


----------



## Tyro (10. November 2011)

Also ich lade mir Origins runter, mein Bruder loggt sich dann mit seiner Kennung auf meinem PC ein und lädt dann BF3 auf meinen Rechner runter?


----------



## Littlecool (10. November 2011)

ja


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Also ich lade mir Origins runter, mein Bruder loggt sich dann mit seiner Kennung auf meinem PC ein und lädt dann BF3 auf meinen Rechner runter?



Naja, du brauchst sowieso einen eigenen Origin Account um BF3 spielen zu können. Daher kannst du dir ja gleich einen eigenen Account machen. Oder habe ich etwas wichtiges übersehen?


----------



## Tyro (11. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Naja, du brauchst sowieso einen eigenen Origin Account um BF3 spielen zu können. Daher kannst du dir ja gleich einen eigenen Account machen. Oder habe ich etwas wichtiges übersehen?



Ich hab ja BF3 noch nicht, will mit dem von meinem Bruder austesten, ob es auf meinem PC läuft und da er es mit seinem CD-Key über seinen Origins-Account installiert hat, muss ich es folglich auch über seinen Origins-Account ausprobieren!


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Ich hab ja BF3 noch nicht, will mit dem von meinem Bruder austesten, ob es auf meinem PC läuft und da er es mit seinem CD-Key über seinen Origins-Account installiert hat, muss ich es folglich auch über seinen Origins-Account ausprobieren!



Ahh! Sag das doch gleich. *g* Dann macht's natürlich Sinn.


----------



## yves1993 (13. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jsHpNkDQn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 SSD einfach nur.


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2011)

Geiler Vergleich, ich starte per Loginscript auch erstmal ca. 20 Programme zum arbeiten.   

Der Start bis zum Desktop ist bei einer SSD nicht einmal SO viel schneller, ich hätte eher erwartet das man den Windows Ladescreen vielleicht nur 2-3 Sekunden sieht. Nö...da kauf ich mir noch keine, das hat noch Zeit bis sie günstig werden.


----------



## Nebola (13. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Geiler Vergleich, ich starte per Loginscript auch erstmal ca. 20 Programme zum arbeiten.
> 
> Der Start bis zum Desktop ist bei einer SSD nicht einmal SO viel schneller, ich hätte eher erwartet das man den Windows Ladescreen vielleicht nur 2-3 Sekunden sieht. Nö...da kauf ich mir noch keine, das hat noch Zeit bis sie günstig werden.



Seh ich auch so, ich brauch zum hochfahren ca. 30 Sekunden oder so, hab kaum was im Autostart ^^


Mal ne andere Sache, hab vor mir neue CPU zu holen, und es soll wahrscheinlich nen 6 Kerner von AMD sein, weis gerade net genau wie der heißt und bin zu faul nachzugucken ^^.
Glaube AMD Phenom II X6 1100T oder so. Hat was mit 3,3 Ghz.

Atm hab ich nen X4 955er BE drin mit 3,2 Ghz. Wenn bald mal die neue 7er Serie von AMD kommt, will ich net das meine CPU anfängt was zu limitieren 
Kosten würde die mich ca. 70 € da ich die zum Geburtstag bekomme und meine Eltern mir so 100 € dabei tun.

Was meint Ihr so dazu ?


----------



## Raaandy (13. November 2011)

hey zusammen, 

ne Frage am Rande, wie entfernt Ihr Wärmeleitpaste vom Grafikkartenchip? Hab gelesen es würde am besten mit Isopropanol von der Apotheke gehen. Oder reicht auch ein Taschentuch ohne Zusatz? Bzw. kann man das evt. auch ein bischen anfeuchten damits leichter geht, oder sollte man das ganz lassen mit Wasser?


----------



## Kyragan (13. November 2011)

Hast du evtl. Brillenputztücher? Die sind auch in Alkohol getränkt, Isopropanol ist ja nix anderes.


----------



## Raaandy (13. November 2011)

ich persönlich hab zwar keine aber die sollten sich in der Verwandschaft finden lassen^^ Danke für den Tipp  Falls ich keine finden sollte, kann man ein Wattestäbchen auch ein bisschen anfeuchten mit Wasser, oder sollte man sowas lassen?


----------



## Sunyo (13. November 2011)

Moin,

Kann mir jemand gute In-Ear-Kopfhöhrer für ~20€ empfehlen? Anschluss müssten sie einen 3,5mm Klinkenstecker haben.


----------



## yves1993 (13. November 2011)

Ich hatte mal die hier, und die sind mehr als ok für den Preis.

http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-150--Ear-Ohrh%C3%B6rer-110-schwarz/dp/B002YO8WRI/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1321190955&sr=8-12


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> 
> ne Frage am Rande, wie entfernt Ihr Wärmeleitpaste vom Grafikkartenchip? Hab gelesen es würde am besten mit Isopropanol von der Apotheke gehen. Oder reicht auch ein Taschentuch ohne Zusatz? Bzw. kann man das evt. auch ein bischen anfeuchten damits leichter geht, oder sollte man das ganz lassen mit Wasser?



Ich tunke dafür immer Ohrenstäbchen in Nagellackentferner. Der verdampft danach wieder schön.


----------



## mristau (13. November 2011)

Wasser sollte tunlichst nicht an den Chip kommen, wenn anfeuchten, dann allenfalls mit reinem alkohol oder ähnlichen nicht leitenden flüchtigen flüssigkeiten


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. November 2011)

Jemand nen guten 92mm (3pin) Gehäuselüfter?
Dachte bisher an Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XE2


----------



## Rethelion (13. November 2011)

Was wäre denn eine gute passive Grafikkarte für einen HTPC?
Sollte für Blurays und gelegentliches Gamen(SC2, Anno) reichen.


----------



## Kyragan (13. November 2011)

Hast du den Rest schon oder planst du grad am HTPC? Wenn letzteres: Wir wärs mit Llano? Die IGP sollte locker reichen um Full-HD BluRays abzuspielen und Games packt das Ding auch ganz gut, zwar nicht auf hohen Details, aber in mittlerer Detailstufe ohne AA sollte es imo flutschen, zumal SC2 und Anno eh eher CPU-lastig sind.


----------



## Rethelion (13. November 2011)

Beim Rest bin ich noch am überlegen. Entweder behalte ich meinen i5 2400 ITX und bau da die Karte ein oder ich verkauf die Hardware und steige auf Llano um.
Vom i5 könnte ich zwar die HD2000 nutzen, aber da kann ich leider keinen Sound über HDMI ausgeben.

EDIT: Betreffend Llano; wie sieht es da eigentlich mit AES und VT Unterstützung aus?


----------



## Kyragan (13. November 2011)

Llano basiert noch auf dem K10.5, bzw. Llano ist nichts weiter als ein geshrinkter K10.5. AES dürfte deshalb afaik nicht implementiert sein. Was VT angeht, hab ich keine Ahnung, finde aber auch nix dazu.


----------



## mristau (14. November 2011)

wenn du den I5 schon hast und da du ITX dazu schreibst, nehm ich an, du hast den inkl. Motherboard, würde ich nur noch eine platzmäßig passende Grafikkarte mit einbauen. Ich vermute aber, dass du schon fast ne GTX560 brauchst, bzw. HD6950, damit es wirklich taugt, evtl die günstigeren der Serie z.B. GTS 550, aber da weiß ich net, ob die wirklich besser sind als die HD2000, müsste man Vergleichstests schauen.

Für nen HTPC immer gut sind passiv gekühlte Karten 

Sound über HDMI sollte doch eigentlich gehen, wenn die Soundkarte eh onboard ist, ansonsten würd ich mal sagen, fail der Mainboardhersteller ^^
Eventuell gibts im Bios eine Option, oder nen Jumper, der gesetzt werden muss.


----------



## Rethelion (14. November 2011)

Naja eine GTX560Ti hab ich momentan, aber die verkaufe ich jetzt einem bekannten weil sie einfach zu überdimensioniert und zu laut ist. Zocken tu ich eigentlich eh nicht wirklich.
Und mit der Intel Onboard lässt sich soweit ich weiss kein Sound übertragen.

Ich könnt mir auch so ein Teil holen und an dem Monitor befestigen: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/645763


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> wenn du den I5 schon hast und da du ITX dazu schreibst, nehm ich an, du hast den inkl. Motherboard, würde ich nur noch eine platzmäßig passende Grafikkarte mit einbauen. Ich vermute aber, dass du schon fast ne GTX560 brauchst, bzw. HD6950, damit es wirklich taugt, evtl die günstigeren der Serie z.B. GTS 550, aber da weiß ich net, ob die wirklich besser sind als die HD2000, müsste man Vergleichstests schauen.
> 
> Für nen HTPC immer gut sind passiv gekühlte Karten
> 
> ...



Also mal vorneweg, mit ner GTX550 bist du soweit weg von ner HD2000, das glaubst du gar nicht. Da wäre ne alte GT220 schneller. Von den Intel GPU's sollte man keine Wunder erwarten, HD-Wiedergabe passt aber ansonsten sind die zu schwach. Und passive Karten würde ich auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen, hab dazu schon einige Reviews gelesen und grade bei nem so kleinen Gehäuse, wenn da nicht das Gehäuse-Lüfter-Konzept stimmt, kannst du passive Karten vergessen. 

Allgemein kann ich dir den Artikel wärmstens empfehlen:

Teil 1 

Teil 2


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2011)

Ich wusste es doch. Wenigstens taugt Bulldozer zu irgendetwas.


----------



## Nebola (14. November 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, ich brauch zum hochfahren ca. 30 Sekunden oder so, hab kaum was im Autostart ^^
> 
> 
> Mal ne andere Sache, hab vor mir neue CPU zu holen, und es soll wahrscheinlich nen 6 Kerner von AMD sein, weis gerade net genau wie der heißt und bin zu faul nachzugucken ^^.
> ...


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2011)

Denke nicht, dass du in irgendein CPU-Limit laufen wirst. Davon abgesehen, ists der X6 eh nicht wert. Das Geld kannst du dir sparen, außer du rüstest direkt auf Sandy Bridge/Sandy Bridge-E um.

30 SekBoot-Zeit ist für Win7 im übrigen völlig normal. Schnellere Boots gibts nur in Windows 8.


----------



## Littlecool (15. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch. Wenigstens taugt Bulldozer zu irgendetwas.



Bis dann der 8 Kerner Sandy EP kommt  
Aber das Aktuelle Intel Flaggschiff der Server is der Intel Xeon E7-8870, 10x 2.40GHz  Wenn auch nicht gleich erfolgreich wie die Gulftown Xeons


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Allgemein kann ich dir den Artikel wärmstens empfehlen:
> 
> Teil 1
> 
> Teil 2


Danke für die Artikel, les ich mir heute Abend mal durch.



Blut schrieb:


> Ich wusste es doch. Wenigstens taugt Bulldozer zu irgendetwas.




Im Serverbereich wären die sicherlich nicht schlecht, da es da weniger auf Leistung ankommt. In einer virtualisierten Infrastruktur braucht es eigentlich nur RAM und CPU-Kerne/vCPUs.
Leider ist es ziemlich schwierig AMD gegen Intel beim Kunden durchzusetzen und ich hab da auch die Lust verloren.


----------



## Erz1 (15. November 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, ich brauch zum hochfahren ca. 30 Sekunden oder so, hab kaum was im Autostart ^^
> 
> 
> Mal ne andere Sache, hab vor mir neue CPU zu holen, und es soll wahrscheinlich nen 6 Kerner von AMD sein, weis gerade net genau wie der heißt und bin zu faul nachzugucken ^^.
> ...



Gucke ich einmal ins Forum und dann sehe ich schon, dass du mich in der Signatur verwendest.


----------



## Nebola (15. November 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass du in irgendein CPU-Limit laufen wirst. Davon abgesehen, ists der X6 eh nicht wert. Das Geld kannst du dir sparen, außer du rüstest direkt auf Sandy Bridge/Sandy Bridge-E um.
> 
> 30 SekBoot-Zeit ist für Win7 im übrigen völlig normal. Schnellere Boots gibts nur in Windows 8.



Naja, hab mir erst für ganze 26 € nen neues Board gekauft, und da der 955er schon paar Tage alt ist. Was wäre denn noch nen Upgrade auf AM3 Basis ?


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2011)

Overclocking. :S


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 30 SekBoot-Zeit ist für Win7 im übrigen völlig normal. Schnellere Boots gibts nur in Windows 8.



Warum fährt mein PC in 8 Sekunden hoch?


Achja, endlich eine Halterung für meine SSD eingebaut ^^


----------



## Soulii (16. November 2011)

ssd -> win 

http://www.sunwebmedia.de/boot.mp4


----------



## Nebola (16. November 2011)

Mal ne Frage,

wenn man nen Smartphone hat, kein iPhone. Und man hat nen Vertrag der noch! keine Internet Flat beinhaltet, kann es passieren das sich Apps oder sonstwas ins Netz einwählen ?

Also klar, wenn ich was starte was Internet benötigt, logisch. Aber generell, das etwas sich aktualisiert im Hintergrund und Netz zieht, was dann kosten würde.
Smartphone wäre wohl sowas wie nen HTC Wildfire S oder sowas.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2011)

Klar kann das passieren. Die einzige Lösung um das zu vermeiden, ist 3G auszuschalten. Wenn der mobile Datenempfang deaktiviert ist, gibts Internet nur noch über WiFi. Ist ne einfache Einstellung in den Optionen eines jedem Smartphones.


----------



## yves1993 (17. November 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> ssd -> win
> 
> http://www.sunwebmedia.de/boot.mp4







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jsHpNkDQn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:>


----------



## Soulii (17. November 2011)

das schwach ... 34 sec. von power on bis desktop

außerdem läuft der post asyncron


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Also klar, wenn ich was starte was Internet benötigt, logisch. Aber generell, das etwas sich aktualisiert im Hintergrund und Netz zieht, was dann kosten würde.
> Smartphone wäre wohl sowas wie nen HTC Wildfire S oder sowas.



Du willst aber nicht dein iPhone 4 gegen ein Wildfire S eintauschen, oder? :O


----------



## Erz1 (18. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du willst aber nicht dein iPhone 4 gegen ein Wildfire S eintauschen, oder? :O



Das hab ich ihn auch gefragt..  nein, will er nicht.


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2011)

_Nen Freund von mir möchte sich einen Komplettrechner für ~900€ holen - ich krieg ihn einfach nicht dazu sich was zusammenstellen zu lassen.

Gibts irgendwelche Shops die gute Angebote haben? Wir hatte hier doch ein paar mal ganz Gute.. _


----------



## Saji (19. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nen Freund von mir möchte sich einen Komplettrechner für ~900&#8364; holen - ich krieg ihn einfach nicht dazu sich was zusammenstellen zu lassen.
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche Shops die gute Angebote haben? Wir hatte hier doch ein paar mal ganz Gute.. _



Ich kann Alternate empfehlen. Auch deren Zusammenbau ist Klasse, wenn er nicht selber basteln wird. Ich habe mir mal gestern so probeweise was zusammengestellt. 881 Euro zzgl. Zusammenbau und Versand. Mit allem, was so dazugehört. Intel Core i5, 650Watt NT von Enermax, 8GB Ram und und und. Auf Mindfactory schwören auch viele, aber da habe noch keine persönliche Erfahrung. ^^

Links:
http://www.alternate.de
http://www.mindfactory.de

Edit: Achja, ganz vergessen. Wenn er sich nicht zum selbst zusammenstellen bewegen lässt, gibt es bei Alternate auch viele Komplettsysteme, u.a. auch die buffed und PCGH Rechner sowie direkt von Alternate.


----------



## Nebola (19. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

Brauche mal dringend eure Hilfe. Hab mir ja jetzt den AMD x6 1100T geholt.
Und der hat sich nach dem einbaun erstmal selbst runtergefahren, weil er zu heiß wurde.
Nun wollte ich meinen 955er wieder installieren zum Test, aber auch der wird zu heiß. Hab als kühler ne Antec h620 Wakü oder wie die heist.
Woran kann das liegen ? Ein Schlauch vom kühler wird auch ziemlich warm/heiß kann's sein das der beim erstenmal wo er sich ausgeschaltet hat,
Vllt "geschmolzen" ist oder verstopft ist von innen ? Das nichts fließt ? 

Ich könnte zum Test wieder meinen Mugen verbauen, aber dazu habe ich keine Nerven ^^


----------



## Erz1 (22. November 2011)

Hey Leute, 

Heute hat es mich leider auch mal erwischt. Meine Grafikkarte hat heute mehr oder weniger den Geist aufgegeben. Bei der Projektarbeit heute Nachmittag lief noch alles tadellos, dann wollte ich jetzt ne Runde CSS daddeln, aufeinmal flackerten bei mir alle Texturen und nachdem ich dann CSS beendet habe, hatte ich überall Punkte auf dem Bildschirm. 
Alos erst einmal Desktop PC neu gestartet - keine Besserung. Gut, Treiber geplättet, neu installiert und restart. Nicht besser - flackern, Punkte immer noch da. Hinzu kommt, dass Texte teilweise total verzerrt sind, durchgestrichen oder was es nicht noch alles gibt.
Hier mal zwei Beispiel Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch habe ich die Graka auf meiner Partition, welche mit Ubuntu belegt ist, ausprobiert. Gleiche Fehler..

Kann man die noch retten oder muss ich mir den momentanen miserablen Support von HoH antun? Hatte sie damals da noch gekauft, als die noch nicht aufgekauft waren..

~ Erzi


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. November 2011)

Wenn noch Garantie drauf is, würd ich sie zurückschicken....


----------



## Erz1 (22. November 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn noch Garantie drauf is, würd ich sie zurückschicken....



Ich glaube, HoH hat damals nur 1 Jahr Garantie gegeben. Also wäre es Gewährleistung, die ich in Anspruch nehmen müsste..


----------



## Alterac123 (22. November 2011)

Wisst ihr vll wo man einen Ipod touch 2g reparieren kann? Es sind nur einige Kratzer auf den Seiten und ein etwas größerer beim Homescreen, würde das preislich gehen?

Hab grad sowas gefunden Mein Link

Ist sowas schwer selber zu reparieren?


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. November 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, HoH hat damals nur 1 Jahr Garantie gegeben. Also wäre es Gewährleistung, die ich in Anspruch nehmen müsste..


Also. Gewährleistung gibt immer der Händler. In Deutschland immer 2 Jahre, wobei es nach nem 1/2 Jahr ne Beweislastumkehr gibt. Garantie gibt der Hersteller deiner Grafikkarte, also zum Beispiel EVGA, XFX, Sapphire....


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, HoH hat damals nur 1 Jahr Garantie gegeben. Also wäre es Gewährleistung, die ich in Anspruch nehmen müsste..


Du hast immer 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf Neuware. Da gibts nix zu rütteln. Da kann HoH nur ein Jahr Garantie geben, wie sie wollen.

Die gibt auch kein Händler sondern die ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Wobei man Gewährleistungsansprüche immer gegenüber dem Händler geltend macht.


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2011)

Das weiß ich ja..
Ich habe eben den RAM getestet, daran liegt das auch nicht.  (hatte gehofft, dass es doch der neue RAM ist..)

Wenn ich die jetzt bei HoH einschicken würde (zur Weihnachtszeit, danke für nichts.), womit müsste ich rechnen? Schätze mal, der Schaden ist irreperabel - kann ich mich auf eine Gutschrift einstellen, oder wird mein Modell noch umgetauscht und ich kriege ne neue "alte" Grafikkarte zugeschickt? Und wie lange müsste ich warten?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2011)

Prinzipiell hat der Verkäufer das Recht sich auszusuchen, wie der Schaden behoben wird. Möglich sind Nachbesserung (sprich Reparatur, was im konkreten Fall RMA bedeutet), Nachlieferung (unwahrscheinlich, da das nur bei falschen Mengen passiert) und Umtausch. Ersteres und letzteres sind möglich. Ich tippe eher auf ersteres, weil es für HoH die geringsten Kosten bedeutet. Da das Paket erst zu HoH geht, dann zur RMA, dann wieder zu HoH und dann erst zu dir, kannst du mir mehreren Wochen rechnen. Sollte sich herausstellen, dass der Schaden irreparabel ist, wird man dir ne neue Karte schicken. Das aber erst nach dem das in der RMA festgestellt wurde.


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2011)

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der Schaden nicht mehr zu reparieren ist, bzw. es ziemlich teuer sein würde. Hatte bei Battlefield 3 auch schon immer so merkwürdige Vierecke - da meinte schon wer, dass das am VRAM liegen könnte. Vielleicht ist sie nun ganz hinüber. 

Lustig ist ja zudem, dass ich die Karte brauch, da ich keinen Ersatz hier habe und ich mindestens was für die Schule machen muss - sehr ungünstig. 

Wann kommt die 7000er Serie raus?

/edit
Ein Bild im 2d Modus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. November 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die gibt auch kein Händler sondern die ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Wobei man Gewährleistungsansprüche immer gegenüber dem Händler geltend macht.



Natürlich gibt der Händler die Gewährleistung auf seine Waren, wenn du schon so pingelich bist. Es ist ihm nämlich gesetzlich vorgeschrieben 2 Jahre lang Gewährleistung auf seine Waren zu geben.


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2011)

Der Händler ist verpflichtet, dass Waren, die er verkauft frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln sind. Im Mangelfall hat der Käufer bis zur Verjährung (2 Jahre, also der sogenannte Gewährleistungszeitraum) Rechte wie das auf Nachbesserung warzunehmen. Dabei obliegt es dem Händler, wie er den Mangel behebt. Ist der Mangel auch nach dem zweiten Versuch zur Behebung nicht behoben, hat der Käufer das Recht vom Vertrag zurückzutreten. 

Der Händler gewährt aus einem einfachen Grund keine Gewährleistung: Als Gewährleistung bezeichnet man die gesetzliche Pflicht eines Schuldners für die Mangelfreiheit der von ihm geleisteten Sache einzustehen. Etwas gewähren kann ich aber nur auf freiwilliger Basis, wohingegen das Gesetz klar von einer Pflicht spricht. Garantien kann ich gewähren, denn die sind freiwillig (wenn auch selten über die gesetzlichen 2 Jahre hinausgehend).

Ist also eher ein grammatikalischer als ein juristischer Fehler gewesen, aber nvm.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Wann kommt die 7000er Serie raus?


Dann wenn sie raus kommt? wahrscheinlich irgend wann im Frühling 2012


----------



## Erz1 (23. November 2011)

Hätte ja sein können, dass es schon Informationen darüber gab. 

Hab jetzt eben HoH ne Mail zugeschickt, mal seh'n, was die so sagen wegen Rückversand und so. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust darauf, aber die Karte hat jetzt fast den Geist aufgegeben. 

/edit
Jeah, 2 - 5 Tage Bearbeitungswartezeit wegen zu hohen Aufkommens. Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. November 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der Händler ist verpflichtet, dass Waren, die er verkauft frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln sind. Im Mangelfall hat der Käufer bis zur Verjährung (2 Jahre, also der sogenannte Gewährleistungszeitraum) Rechte wie das auf Nachbesserung warzunehmen. Dabei obliegt es dem Händler, wie er den Mangel behebt. Ist der Mangel auch nach dem zweiten Versuch zur Behebung nicht behoben, hat der Käufer das Recht vom Vertrag zurückzutreten.
> 
> Der Händler gewährt aus einem einfachen Grund keine Gewährleistung: Als Gewährleistung bezeichnet man die gesetzliche Pflicht eines Schuldners für die Mangelfreiheit der von ihm geleisteten Sache einzustehen. Etwas gewähren kann ich aber nur auf freiwilliger Basis, wohingegen das Gesetz klar von einer Pflicht spricht. Garantien kann ich gewähren, denn die sind freiwillig (wenn auch selten über die gesetzlichen 2 Jahre hinausgehend).
> 
> Ist also eher ein grammatikalischer als ein juristischer Fehler gewesen, aber nvm.


Wenn wir jetzt so pingelich sind:
Mal angenommen ich gewähre dir irgendwo Einlass, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Lust dazu habe, aber (Mein Arbeitgeber, ein Freund, Chuck Norris...) hätte das so gesagt, wäre das ja auch nicht freiwillig. Vdh. kann man etwas gewähren, auch wenn man es nicht freiwillig tut.


----------



## Knallfix (24. November 2011)

Nagelneue Samsung-Werbung, die sich den armen Schlange stehenden Applekäufern annimmt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6h5JSojJN3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"I can never get a Samsung, i'm creative."
"Dude - your are a Barista."

Knall


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich dreh noch durch.
Battlefield 3 disconnected sich nach spätestens jeder multiplayer runde.
am internet kanns aber nicht liegen da ich die volle bandbreite zur verfügung habe.
treiber und spiel sind auf aktuellem stand.

an was könnte das noch liegen?
ps. kollege der auf dem selben server gespielt hat, hatte keine probleme.


----------



## Resch (24. November 2011)

Kann auch einfach an BF3 liegen. Kumpel von mir kommt öfters nicht auf Server. Einmal hängt es sich bei mir mindestens auf. Ab und an kommt "you were disconnected from ea online".....das Spiel hat noch so seine Macken und der letzte Patch hat daran nicht viel geändert.
Aber du kannst ja mal "Ausführen" aufrufen und ping -t www.google.de > c:\test.txt​eingeben und die Konsole dann halt beim spielen offen lassen. Das sendet fortlaufend Packages an google und speichert das Ergebnis (angekommen oder nicht und in welcher Zeit) in die Text datei Test auf c: ab. So kannst du wenigstens sicher ausschließen dass es an deiner Verbindung liegt.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2011)

ok danke für den tipp.


----------



## Erz1 (24. November 2011)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können, dass es schon Informationen darüber gab.
> 
> Hab jetzt eben HoH ne Mail zugeschickt, mal seh'n, was die so sagen wegen Rückversand und so. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust darauf, aber die Karte hat jetzt fast den Geist aufgegeben.
> 
> ...



Noch einmal ich. 

Mir ist so eben aufgefallen, dass das Problem erst nach ca. 5 Minuten spielbetrieb auftritt. 
Ich habe jetzt 2 Stunden non-stop hier am Computer gearbeitet und dann ne Runde Fußball Manager 11 gestartet und nach kurzer Zeit trat das Problem dennoch wieder auf..

Woran kann das nun liegen?

~ Erzi


----------



## EspCap (24. November 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Nagelneue Samsung-Werbung, die sich den armen Schlange stehenden Applekäufern annimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, für Samsung-Handys steht halt keiner in der Schlange


----------



## Littlecool (24. November 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Nagelneue Samsung-Werbung, die sich den armen Schlange stehenden Applekäufern annimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu groß find ich : /


Und da Deutschland schön zurückgeblieben ist in Sachen Online Zeugs alá LTE, wird einem "4G" in dem Samsung nichts bringen


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Tja, für Samsung-Handys steht halt keiner in der Schlange



Stimmt, die sind schlauer und sitzen zuhause im Warmen und lassen sich ihr Handy liefern anstatt sich in der Kälte die Beine in den Bauch zu stehe


----------



## EspCap (24. November 2011)

Hab ich doch bei meinem iPhone auch machen lassen  Jeder wie er es will.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. November 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO5Il_rvZj8&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
Fortsetzung...

Egal ob Apple oder Samsung(Android Hauptsache man ist zufrieden mit dem Handy was man hat.
aber die Clips sind einfach lustig


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2011)

Rendern mit Keyframe... mal schauen wie die Quali wird, immerhin 40 Min für 15 Min.


----------



## Nebola (28. November 2011)

Hab mal nen HTC Incredible S geholt, mal schaun wies so ist.


----------



## bemuehung (28. November 2011)

hmm keine Ahnung von Smartphones 

will meinen *muehe* zurück


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2011)

Gute Qualität, nicht? Hat nur 5 Stunden zum hochladen gedauert (664 M





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAEE-uJlY_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2011)

_Sehr gute Qualität mMn. - gefällt mir._


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2011)

Das Render hat auch ewig gedauert... aber immerhin spart es Platz und hat eine bessere Qualität bei niedrigerer Bitrate.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2011)

_Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit nem alten Laptop..

Jedes mal wenn man ins Netz will und zB. auf Facebook oder Google gehen will , kommt automatisch immer die Alice-Suche als Seite..manche Seiten lassen sie garnicht öffnen (keine Verbindung).

Hatte zwischendurch auch was mit "redir.dll" - hab danach mal gegooglet..bis jetzt noch nichts richtiges gefunden.

----

Hab ihn schon 2 Tage zurückgesetzt (soll ich vllt noch einen anderen Tag probieren?)

Hab Firefox schon neu installiert (beim IE kommt es aber auch)

----

Jemand 'ne Idee?_


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit nem alten Laptop..
> 
> Jedes mal wenn man ins Netz will und zB. auf Facebook oder Google gehen will , kommt automatisch immer die Alice-Suche als Seite..manche Seiten lassen sie garnicht öffnen (keine Verbindung).
> 
> ...



Schonmal mit dem Provider geredet?  Vielleicht haben die ja so ne "Alice Software" die du erstmal runterschmeisst. 
Und erstmal: Wie gehst du ins Netz? Internet-Stick oder Lan?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2011)

_Über W-Lan.

Das komische ist ja..gestern ging alles ganz normal (so wie die ganzen Tage davor) - ist auch ein alter Laptop..da sollte also keine Alice-Software drauf sein._


----------



## Lari (2. Dezember 2011)

So, ich will meinen Arbeitsspeicher upgraden. 4 GB wird ja langsam eng. 8 GB (2 x 4G sollen es werden, möglichst auf Gaming ausgelegt.
Rest der Maschine:
Asrock GX890 Extreme
AMD 6870
AMD Phenom BE 965

Rest sollte ja uninteressant sein. Worauf soll ich achten? Niedrige Latency? Hoher Takt? Würde die alten 4 GB dann entsorgen oder eventuell auf die zwei restlichen Bänke verteilen, wenn sie den neuen RAM nicht ausbremsen. Kann im moment allerdings nicht sagen, was es für RAM ist. Müsste G-Skill 1.333Mhz oder 1600Mhz CL9 sein.

Danke für die Hilfe 

Achja: habe beim Zusammenbau des Rechners eventuell etwas viel einer günstigen Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Mittlerweile fliegt eine höherwertige Paste zuhause rum und ich überlege den Mugen abzunehmen und die neue Paste draufzutun. Diesmal richtig  Hintergedanke: durch falsches Auftragen der alten billigen recht schlechte Kühlleistung. Erhoffe mir durch richtiges Auftragen der neuen eine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung (momentan 56°C - 58°C unter Voll-Last). Ists den Aufwand wert oder nicht?


----------



## Soulii (2. Dezember 2011)

kauf dir nen 8gig kit und bau es zusammen mit deinem alten speicher ein , wenns passt , passts , wenn nicht, nicht.

1333er cl9 alles andere bringt dir kaum oder garkeine mehrleistung.

25 euronen , fertig


was stört dich an 56° unter last ?
oder gegenfrage , läuft die cpu schneller , wenn du vllt 5 grad weniger hast ?
nein ?


----------



## Lari (2. Dezember 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> kauf dir nen 8gig kit und bau es zusammen mit deinem alten speicher ein , wenns passt , passts , wenn nicht, nicht.
> 
> 1333er cl9 alles andere bringt dir kaum oder garkeine mehrleistung.
> 
> 25 euronen , fertig


Es gibt ja auch keine Qualitätsunterschiede von Hersteller zu Hersteller, oder OC-Potential, oder oder oder... wenig hilfreich.




> was stört dich an 56° unter last ?
> oder gegenfrage , läuft die cpu schneller , wenn du vllt 5 grad weniger hast ?
> nein ?


Wenn die CPU 5°C weniger unter Voll-Last hat wird sie in der Tat schneller, weil ich sie dann übertakten kann 
Was mich stört ist, dass ich deutlich über dem liege, was mit dem Kühler möglich ist. Mir ist da aber auch noch was eingefallen, was ich ausprobieren kann.

Der Post von dir war übrigens wieder genauso hilfreich wie dein Post zu meinen ehemaligen WLAN-Problemen.

Edit: Das Mainboard kann auch die 6-Kern Prozessoren von AMD, weswegen der Ram auch "zukunftssicher" sein sollte. Ich glaube kaum, dass es da mit "25&#8364; und gut" getan ist. Habe jetzt im PC-Zusammenstellungsthread gestöbert und etwas im Internet geschaut und denke es wird G-Skill CL7 2 x 4 GB. Sollten im Falle eines Prozessor-Wechsels gut übertaktbar sein.


----------



## Soulii (2. Dezember 2011)

bitte , wenn du den doppelten preis ausgeben willst , für etwas , was du sowieso nicht merkst, was dir keinerlei vorteil bringt
und mal garnichts über overclocking aussagt...


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du was ganz besonders hochwertiges haben willst, nimm welche die mit ner Spannung von 1,35V laufen, z.B. G.Skill ECO's. Die sind im Durschnitt haltbarer.


----------



## bemuehung (2. Dezember 2011)

ui Hammergruppe in Polen/Ukraine


----------



## Kyragan (2. Dezember 2011)

Hat zwar nix mit Technik zu tun, aber seis drum: Ich finds super. Dann können wir getrost rausfliegen und die ganzen alle-2-Jahre-Fußball-Fans, die nur zu Turnieren überhaupt ne Spiel sehen und dann Fähnchen schwingen verkriechen sich wieder in ihre Löcher.


----------



## bemuehung (2. Dezember 2011)

> Hat zwar nix mit Technik zu tun



das ist wohl wahr aber meine mich zu erinnern das in der Vergangenheit son kleiner Fussball Smalltalk auch nicht wirklich dramatisch war


----------



## Gutgore (5. Dezember 2011)

ich brauch nen kleines soundsystem für meinen pc, sound und bass sollte schon inordnung sein. Kann mir da vll jemand was vorschlagen?zurzeit hab ein ein 5,1 cambridge soundworks system. Aber leider hat das einen wackelkontakt den ich nicht beheben kann -.-*


----------



## Alux (6. Dezember 2011)

ich such ein gutes Programm für Filme schneiden, was kann einem denn da empfohlen werden?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2011)

Sony Vegas


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2011)

oder probier es mit magix, dafür gibbets ne 30 tage demo


----------



## Antizigo (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe buffed Freunde,

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen und zwar habe ich vor in meinem "*Netgear N-300*" Router folgende Ports für *BF 3* freizuschalten:
*TCP: 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
 UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300

*Soweit bin ich jetzt: Download BF 3.jpg

Danke im Voraus

Gruß
Antizigo


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> oder probier es mit magix, dafür gibbets ne 30 tage demo



is das auch so wie bei Sony Vegas wo ich mich registrieren muss um die Demo runterzuladen?


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed Freunde,
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen und zwar habe ich vor in meinem "*Netgear N-300*" Router folgende Ports für *BF 3* freizuschalten:
> *TCP: 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
> ...



Schalt doch einfach UPnP an, dann mußt du garnichts machen.




Alux schrieb:


> is das auch so wie bei Sony Vegas wo ich mich registrieren muss um die Demo runterzuladen?



Windows Movie Maker reicht solange du keine professionellen Effekte einbauen willst. Alternative wäre auch http://www.chip.de/d...t_12994844.html
Falls du halbwegs etwas gescheites willst kannst du dir das hier für 30 &#8364; kaufen: http://www.amazon.de...23346638&sr=8-1
Aber auch nur zu empfehlen wenn man mit Sony Vegas schon etwas bekannt ist.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Dezember 2011)

Jemand einen Tipp, wie man seiner PowerPoint-Präsentation den letzten Schliff verpassen kann?


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2011)

Was meinst du denn mit "letzter Schliff"? Was schwebt dir denn da vor? Was passt, hängt hauptsächlich vom Thema und deinen Zuhörern ab. Ne Schulpräsentation kann auch mal witzige Elemente haben und bunter sein. Wenn ich ne Investmentstrategie einer Bank vorstellen will, sollte es dann doch eher schlicht sein.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Präsentation ist für meine Klassenkameraden gedacht. Ich dachte da auch an etwas Witziges/Ausgefallenes, nur konkrete Vorstellungen habe ich leider keine.
Vielleicht so ein kleiner Überraschungseffekt oder was die Leute zum Schmunzeln/Staunen bringt.

Edit: Thema ist das Vereinigte Königreich hinsichtlich der Wirtschaft betrachtet. Also nichts toternstes. Der Lehrer mag's auch eher ausgefallen, mit ein paar Spielereien.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht findest du nen witzigen Cartoon/Ne Karikatur. Sollte sich, insbesondere angesichts der Euro-Krise, was finden lassen.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte vielleicht auch an ein paar "coole" Effekte gedacht, die die Leute eventuell vom Hocker reißen. Das soll aber natürlich nicht so dahingeklatsch aussehen, sondern schon eher professionell (kann man das bei PowerPoint sagen?) sein. Das Ganze sollte halt was her machen.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenns um Professionalität geht, dann ist weniger oft mehr. Ich nutze bei solchen Themen gern Statistiken. Diese kann man dann wunderbar animieren. Sprich: Entweder du suchst dir konkrete Werte und erstellst über die Funktion in PowerPoint Excel Diagramme erstellen zu können eigene Diagramme und animierst diese dann (pro Klick 1 Kategorie o. ä.) oder aber du suchst dir bereits vorhandene Statistiken, fügst diese normal als Bilder ein und versiehst sie mit schönen Ein- und Ausblendeffekten.

Ich persönlich hol mir dann meist von links die Grafik ins Bild, bei Klick (sprich nach der Erklärung) schrumpft dieses dann auf ~25 - 30 % und verschiebt sich dann selbstständig in die rechte obere Ecke. Nachfolgende Bilder ordnen sich dann ebenfalls rechts, jeweils unter dem Vorgänger an. Natürlich kannst du es auch von rechts oder unten einfliegen lassen und nach links verschieben. Wie es dir eben passt. Solche Dinge funktionieren auch in Keynote recht gut (falls du Zugriff auf nen Mac haben solltest). Keynote ist einsteigerfreundlicher, wenngleich PowerPoint imo etwas mehr kann und von Standard her schönere Designs zur Auswahl hat.

Übertreibs nicht mit den Effekten. Ich nutze maximal 2 für Bildinhalte (1 für Text, 1 für Bilder) und einen Übergang. Versuchs einheitlich zu halten.

Eins noch: Wenns ums Halten geht, macht sichs gut, wenn man eine Fernbedienung für den Präsentationen hat. Dann muss man nicht mit Zettel hantieren und ist wesentlich freier. Vorteil ist, dass du dir in PP oder Keynote Moderatorennotizen schreiben kannst. Dort schreibst du dir hin, was du erzählen willst und wenn du dich einrichtest, stellst du die Displays auf asynchron. Dann läuft auf dem Beamer deine PPP und auf deinem Monitor deine Notizen und ne Uhr.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, vielen Dank! 
Ich denke, ich werde da schon was feines hinzaubern.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2011)

Animationen sind eigentlich fast nie gut. So wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig. Ich verwende mittlerweile fast gar keine mehr und bin damit bisher recht gut gefahren.


----------



## Kyragan (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich verwende nur sehr simple. Zum Beispiel ein einfaches Erscheinen von Text und ein hereinschieben von der Seite bei Bildern. Folienübergänge gestalte ich meist mit einfachen Blenden. Mir geht Effekthascherei mit Lens-Flare-Effekten, Explosionen oder weiß der Geier was auch auf die Nüsse. Ich nutze aber immer Animationen; aus einem einfachen Grund: Nutze ich keine, steht direkt beim Folienübergang schon der ganze Inhalt auf der Folie. Das will ich aber nicht. Ich will die Punkte einzeln aufrufen, wenn ich gerade zu diesen was erzähl. Sonst lesen alle nur und keiner beachtet mehr, was ich zusagen habe. Dann kann ich direkt 4 A4-Zettel austeilen auf denen die Folien gedruckt sind.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist ja auch ok. Ich verwende eben auch, wenn nötig, ein einfaches Erscheinen oder höchstens noch ein kurzes ein-faden. Alles was darüber hinausgeht hat imo nichts in einer professionellen Präsentation zu suchen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich überlege mir von 24 Zoll auf einen 27 Zoll zu wechseln.

nun hab ich aber eine frage dazu, und zwar wenn beide eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 haben, sieht man ja auf dem 24 Zoll gleich viel wie auf dem 27 Zoll oder?


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja logisch. Was soll man denn sonst sehen? Der einzelne Pixel ist dann halt etwas groesser beim 27"er.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar ist es logisch aber ich frag einfach mal^^  
was ich mich dann frage lohnt es sich überhaupt zu wechseln? ^^


----------



## Nebola (12. Dezember 2011)

Nein, 27"er sind kacke !


----------



## Littlecool (12. Dezember 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja klar ist es logisch aber ich frag einfach mal^^
> was ich mich dann frage lohnt es sich überhaupt zu wechseln? ^^



Lohnen ja.
Aber nur wenn man dann auch die Auflösung 2560x1440 dazu nimmt 

Mag mein Monster nimmer missen


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2011)

_Welche Smartphones sollte man sich denn so bis ~250-300€ anschauen?

Wichtig wären : 

- Lange (also nicht täglich an die Dose bei normaler Nutzung) Akkulaufzeit
- Nicht zu groß (aber auch nicht zu klein)
- Schlichtes Design
- Möglichst viele Apps (Von Facebook über Spiele bis hin zu..keine Ahnung was)
- kein "Ruckeln" bei Homescreen wechseln 

Hoffe ihr versteht in welche Richtung es gehen soll :-)
_


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2011)

http://www.amazon.de...23713229&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de...23713288&sr=1-3

Zwei gescheite Smartphones. 
EDIT: Das Galaxy S wird dir dann zu groß sein...ist trotzdem ein exzellentes Handy, wirst du ja selbst auch wissen.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich werfe mal das Nexus S in die Runde. Technisch imo das beste in diesem Preisbereich und ein baldiges Update auf Ice Cream Sandwich ist garantiert. Alternativ ein Sony Ericsson Xperia neo. Auch dort gibts (wohl Ende Q1 2012) ein Update auf ICS. Eines der besseres Single Core Smartphones. Definitiv um ein vielfaches besser als das Galaxy Ace. 

Mein Favorit wäre in dem Preisbereich das Nexus S.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2011)

_Ist für meine Mutter - muss ich morgen mal Fragen ob ihr das zu groß ist.

Danke schonmal._


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2011)

_Hab deinen Post überlesen Kyra - sorry :-)

Ich denke sowas ist dann doch überdimensioniert für meine Mutter.

Ich mag hier halt nicht das Samsung S5230 Star "70€-Ding" an die Backe kleben..

Die 300€ sind wirklich Maximalbudget...kann also gern auch 150€ oder 200€ kosten._


----------



## Kyragan (12. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht n gebrauchtes HTC Desire? Schau dir vllt. mal die 2011er Xperia Reihe von Sony Ericsson an. Xperia mini und Xperia mini pro sind definitiv nen Blick wert. . Sehr schick ist auch das ray. Das ist aber afaik etwas teurer. Das neo sollte deiner Ma' evtl. auch gefallen. Meine mag SE's Design total.


----------



## Nebola (12. Dezember 2011)

HTC Incredible S, habs hier noch rumliegen, ist super.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2011)

_Hm..von HTC hör ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder was von wenig Akkulaufzeit.

Hm...

Ich schau mich nochmal um und frag sie morgen mal wie das mit der Größe ist._


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2011)

_Also das Galaxy Ace und das S + 9001 gefallen ihr beide gut - ich werd morgen mit ihr mal vorne in den Laden gehen..vllt haben die ja beide da._


----------



## Kyragan (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihr beide gefallen, dann das Galaxy S. Das Ace hat absolut überholte Technik. Lange hat sie damit keine Freude. Das Galaxy S ist zwar auch schon zwei Jahre alt, aber hat immer noch genug Leistung für quasi alles, was Android so bietet.


----------



## Nebola (13. Dezember 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..von HTC hör ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder was von wenig Akkulaufzeit.
> 
> Hm...
> 
> Ich schau mich nochmal um und frag sie morgen mal wie das mit der Größe ist._



Wüsste net weso. Meins liegt seit 1 Woche eingeschaltet zwar ohne Sim etc im Schrank, hat aber noch immer 19%.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr beide gefallen, dann das Galaxy S. Das Ace hat absolut überholte Technik. Lange hat sie damit keine Freude. Das Galaxy S ist zwar auch schon zwei Jahre alt, aber hat immer noch genug Leistung für quasi alles, was Android so bietet.



_Das Galaxy S+ ist 2 Jahre alt? Hm..okay..

Na dann schau ich mal weiter._


----------



## Kyragan (13. Dezember 2011)

Das S+ ist relativ neu. Hat aber kaum Community. Da bevorzuge ich eher das Galaxy S. Der quasi-Bruder Nexus S ist imo noch besser und dank Google immer auf dem neusten Stand. Würds mir überlegen.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2011)

_Hm..doch nicht so einfach wie ich dachte :-/_


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2011)

_Also ich war mit meiner Mutter vohin im Laden - ihr gefällt das Galaxy Ace von der Größe her am besten.

Ich denke es wird das Ace werden.

Immerhin soll es ja ihr gefallen - und mehr als SMS schreiben , Telefonieren , ein wenig Surfen und hier und da mal dran rumspielen tut sie eh nicht - bis jetzt hat sie mein "altes" KC550 von LG..also ich denke sie wird mit dem Ace vollstens zufrieden sein - Eine 1GHz (oder wieviel die Anderen nun haben) CPU brauch sie nicht.

Irgendwas was *TOTAL* gegen das Ace spricht?_


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2011)

Es hat keinen Apfel auf dem Gehäuse... 

Nen Klassenkamerad hat das Ace, deswegen habe ich es empfohlen. Er ist sehr zufrieden und ich hab mal bissl damit rumgespielt, hat mir auch gut gefallen für ein relativ günstiges Handy.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Dezember 2011)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, kann man mit einem AMD Bulldozer die integrierte Grafikeinheit von z.B. ASRock 890GX (also die HD 4290) nutzen? Rein aus Interesse.


----------



## bemuehung (21. Dezember 2011)

jop hat nix mit der CPU zu tun , ist ja n Grafikchip auf dem Board nicht in der CPU


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2011)

_Da meine Mutter ja nun das Handy bekommt.

Gibts auch sowas wie eine Flat (in bestimmte Netze / Festnetz) + Internetflat + SMS Flat (wobei die nicht so wichtig ist) mit einer ganz normalen Prepaidkarte? Also..das man aufladen kann wenn man will oder geht sowas nur mit Vertrag?_


----------



## Kyragan (21. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest dir mal O2o anschaun. Ist Postpaid und man kann Internetflatrates dazubuchen (300 MB oder 1 GB afaik). Bezahlt wird also nur, was verbraucht wird und eben die Flat. Ansonsten lohnt sich o2 blue imo fast immer. 100 Freiminuten in alle Netze (außer Festnetz), SMS Flat in alle Netze, 300 MB Flat für 22,50 €. Kostete früher mal 20.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Dezember 2011)

hi all hier die frage :
displayport zu dvi besser als hdmi zu dvi hab an meiner grafikkarte nur 2 dvi und 2 displayport. 
Habe grade nen adapter dran (auf dem dvi ist hdmi adapter drauf und monitor hatt nur dvi )

aja frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## bemuehung (24. Dezember 2011)

Displayport oder HDMI is Wurscht

aber wieso nutzt du ein Adapter wenn dein Monitor DVI hat und die Karte auch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Dezember 2011)

hab keinen dvi-dvi kabel nur ein dvi-hdmi


----------



## bemuehung (24. Dezember 2011)

aso  passt aber auch wie du es jetzt hast


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Dezember 2011)

kk


----------



## pampam (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich bin auf der suche nach nem neuen W-Lan Router (mit Modem).
Da es so viele verschiedene Geräte gibt, hoffe ich, dass man mir hier eins empfehlen kann.
Darf bis 130€ kosten. Ich denke, da sollte was machbar sein.


----------



## Littlecool (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab selbst u.a. die Fritzbox 7390.

Hatte aber mal die 3270 und war vollends zufrieden kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen das die 3370 gut is.

Wenn das ned alles sowieso to much is


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Fritzboxen sind gute Router. Ansonsten schau mal bei D-Link oder Buffalo rein. Die taugen imo auch. Bin mit meinem uralt Buffalo Router nicht unzufrieden. Das Interface könnte wegen mir schneller sein, aber er bringt die Leistung, die er bringen soll.


----------



## pampam (26. Dezember 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Empfehlungen, ich werde mich wohl an der Fritzbox 3270 orientieren. Das Gerät hat wohl alles, was ich brauche/will und passt zu meiner Preisvorstellung.


----------



## Littlecool (26. Dezember 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Empfehlungen, ich werde mich wohl an der Fritzbox 3270 orientieren. Das Gerät hat wohl alles, was ich brauche/will und passt zu meiner Preisvorstellung.



Ein großer unterschied is halt das die 3270 "nur" 100MBit un die 3370 1GBit Lan hat und halt 2,4 und 5GHZ wlan auf einmal.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2011)

_Meine Mutter ist mit ihrem Galaxy Ace wirklich zufrieden - das einzige ist : Die Akkulaufzeit.

Meine Frage : Wir haben es (ich glaube) erst 2x geladen - der Akku brauch doch sicherlich ein paar mehr Ladezyklen um seine volle Leistung zu haben , oder?

Gibts sonst noch etwas , was man beachten kann/soll? Oder ist das normal das man es jeden Abend laden muss?_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie lange hält es denn? Ich lade mein Smartphone jeden Abend über Nacht, wird beim Ace nicht anders sein.


----------



## Alterac123 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist beim Motrola Milestone und bei meinem Ipod auch immer so. 
Man schaltet die ja auch nie richtig aus, oder doch?


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Klar, aber starke Hardware und große Displays fressen nun mal ne Menge Strom.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2011)

_Naja..wir hatten es Heiligabend vollgeladen - war dann halt geschätzte 24h später "leer" - also..es hielt noch..aber er meinte halt "Ladekabel anschliessen".

Aber bis jetzt hat sie nicht wirklich was genutzt - also..der Akku ging so leer - ohne wirkliche benutzung..und ich mein..das ist dann doch irgendwie komisch..hab in 'nem Forum gelesen das es bei einem selbst bei intensiver Nutzung 36-40h hält.

Ich werds nachher mal "leerspielen" und dann mal richtig laden - bis er sagt das er voll ist.

--------

Lädt er , wenn er über's USB-Kabel am Rechner auflädt eigentlich auch voll auf?_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Jo, tut er. Allerdings dauert das länger, weil ein USB-Anschluss nur 500 mA Ladestrom bereitstellen kann, wohingehen die üblichen Netzteile meistens 750 mA bis 1 A bereitstellen.

Edit: Welche Verbindungen sind denn angeschaltet? Bluetooth und GPS mach ich nur dann an, wenn ich sie in diesem Moment brauche. Wenn ich außer Haus geh, mach ich WiFi prinzipiell aus. Wie hell ist das Display eingestellt?


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2011)

_Ich hab nur WLAN an - selbst bei den Einstellungen hab ich 2G anstatt 3G eingestellt (wurde hier und da vorgeschlagen) - hab aber mMn. keine Besserung gebracht.

Mich persönlich würde das Laden ja auch nicht stören..aber ich kann meine Mutter schon verstehen..das Handy liegt nur da..sie schreibt hier und da 'ne SMS und der Akku ist einfach alle..das kanns nicht sein.

Hm..

Mal weitergooglen.. :-o_


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Solange WLAN an ist, hat 2G oder 3G überhaupt keine Bedeutung, da die Antenne eh inaktiv ist, solange du dich in einem WLAN-Netzwerk befindest.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2011)

_Das ist klar - aber für unterwegs etc.

Ich hab halt einfach alles aus/umgestellt was in den Foren stand..

Hab auch ein paar von den "Hilfsapps" geladen...hat aber alles nicht wirklich geholfen.

Ich werd das Handy nachher mal leerspielen..dann häng ich's mal ran und lad es voll - dann schau ich morgen mal von wann bis wann der Akku hält._


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Was für Hilfsapps? Ich kenne keine, die den versprochenen Erfolg bringt. Die saugen alle nur selbst am Akku. Alles was es braucht wenns ums aktivieren/deaktivieren von Antennen geht oder anderen Diensten, die nicht gebraucht werden, ist ein wenig Selbstdisziplin. Ansonsten: Hat sie E-Mail-Konten, die synchronisiert werden müssen? Wenn nein, Synchronisation ausschalten und dann eben nur manuell updaten. 2G statt 3G hilft imo quasi gar nicht, kostet dafür Internetgeschwindigkeit... da verzichte ich gern auf 5 min Akku, wenn ich dafür nicht ewig warten muss, bis die Seite geladen hat. Hat das Galaxy Ace nen Lichtsensor oder muss man die Displayhelligkeit manuell regeln? Hilft sicher die Helligkeit runterzudrehen.

Schau mal bei xda-developers rein. Dort steht imo alles wichtige und wissenswerte. Vielleicht findet sich dort noch was.


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2011)

_Öh.."Where is my Droidpower" und noch was - sind in einem Sticky im www.android-hilfe.de-Forum empfohlen worden - hab ich aber schonwieder runtergehauen.

Helligkeit hab ich jetzt mal auf automatisch gestellt - die Synchronisation hatte ich schon aus.

Naja..hab jetzt mal Videos drauf geschaut etc - war jetzt sogut wie leer - hängt jetzt dran..werd dann mal schauen wann es voll ist und wie lang es dann bis morgen hält.__
_


----------



## Nyume (27. Dezember 2011)

Sooo, nach Weihnachten steht bei mir der Kauf eines neuen Smartphones an, und ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas unentschlossen.
Ich hab mich ein wenig auf Smartphone-Testportal schlau gemacht, allerdings kann es ja nicht schaden sich bei verschiedenen Quellen zu informieren.

Zur Zeit schwanke ich zwischen dem Motorola Defy+ und dem LG P970 Optimus Black. Preislich liegen die beiden ja sehr Nahe beieinaner, und auch sonst scheinen sie sich nicht viel zu nehmen.
Im Test von smartphone-testportal scheinen beide nur wegen der relativ schlechten Kamera auf die unteren Plätze gelandet zu sein, vondaher wollte ich mal fragen, ob wer Ahnung hat, welches der beiden Smartphones nun "besser" ist.
Eine Kamera brauche ich eigentlich nur für Schnappschüsse und muss deshalb auch keine Höchstleistungen bringen.


Falls wer meint eine bessere Alternative zu kennen, darf er mir die auch gerne nennen, allerdings sollte der Höchstpreis die 250€ Marke nicht knacken. 

Im Moment tendiere ich wohl eher zum LG, da das größere Display doch sehr verlockend ist...


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Größere Displays lohnen immer. Ich war anfangs von meinem 4,2" Display regelrecht erschlagen, mittlerweile möcht ichs nimmer missen. 

Sony Ericsson Xperia neo wäre noch ne Idee. Das Xperia ray sollte auch in dem Preisbereich liegen. Für 20 Euro mehr gibts auch ein Xperia arc (Test von mir hier im Forum, bin überaus zufrieden bisher), ein Samsung Galaxy S oder ein LG Optimus Speed. Das Optimus Speed hat ne grottige Software, aber dafür gibts ja Custom ROMs wie Cyanogen Mod. Auch für die komplette Xperia Reihe gibts CM7, MIUI und mittlerweile auch CM9 (auf ICS Basis, aber noch sehr verbuggt - wird noch). Die Frage ist, wie wichtig die dir die Community und Custom ROMs etc. sind. Wenn das bei dir an erster Stelle steht, führt kein Weg am Galaxy S vorbei. Wenn es dir um Softwareupdates vom Hersteller geht, such dir eines der 2011er Xperia Modelle. Die kriegen garantiert ICS. LG hats mittlerweile auch für ne Reihe Telefone angekündigt, aber deutlich später und was die bisherige Zuverlässigkeit von LG in Sachen Updates angeht, glaub ich denen kein Wort.


----------



## Nyume (28. Dezember 2011)

Naja, alle Handys die du vorgeschlagen hast liegen über dem Budget. Das Xperia neo ist da mit 18€ drüber noch am besten bei weggekommen, allerdings hat das nur 3,7" Bildschirmdiagonale.

Aber ich denke es wird wohl das LG werden, das scheint auch in anderen Test ganz gut abgeschnitten zu haben.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich mit einem AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ (2x1,6), 2Gb ddr 2 ram und ner HD5770 COD Black Ops spielen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2012)

EDIT:

Hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend

kennt jemand ein Filmschnitt / editing programm das umsonst ist?

man sollte damit aus vielen videos einen film machen können, da und dort was weg schneiden und vielleicht noch ein wenig musik hinterlegen können.

besten Dank schon mal

gruss


----------



## Littlecool (9. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> kennt jemand ein Filmschnitt / editing programm das umsonst ist?
> 
> ...



Windows Movie Maker?


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand Testberichte zur Nikon Coolpix S2550?
Oder hat sie zufällig selbst?

Bei Karstadt ist die bei uns nächste Woche zum halben Preis zu haben und für 66 Euro wäre das ein Schnäppchen, wenn man von den reinen Zahlen ausgeht.

Es gibt Haufenweise Infos zur Kamera aber keinen brauchbaren Test... Erfahrungen hierzu würden mich interessieren.
Also was ich suche, ist eine günstige Kamera, die brauchbare Bilder schießt (besser als ein Handy z.B.), aber ansonsten sollte sie vorallem robust sein und in der Natur schöne Bilder machen.
Brauche keine zwölfdrillionen Megapixel oder sonstigen Schnickschnack.


----------



## Antizigo (11. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Da google nicht helfen konnte frage ich euch mal:

Kann man einen *Modem Router* an ein *Modem* anschließen um per Wlan Verbindung aufzubauen?

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen

Gruß
Antizigo


----------



## Littlecool (11. Januar 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube zu meinen, dass man das bei einer FritzBox ohne Probs machen kann.

Als Repeater einstellen oder bei LAN Anbindung in Bridge mode schalten


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Wie kann man den Nettodurchsatz seiner WLAN-Verbindung herausfinden, bzw sind die übertragenen mbit/s, die Windows in der
Netzwerkumgebung beim WLAN angibt, die tatsächlichen mbit/s, die ankommen?


----------



## Soulii (12. Januar 2012)

ressourcenmonitor
speedmeter seiten im netz
gidf.de


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. Januar 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> ressourcenmonitor
> speedmeter seiten im netz
> gidf.de




Ich meine nicht die mbit/s die aus der Leitung kommen, sondern die mbit/s die tatsächlich
vom Router an den PC gehen.
&#8364;: Ressourcenmonitor scheint das mir gewünschte anzuzeigen.



Soulii schrieb:


> gidf.de



- ich habe gegooglet und nichts in meinen Augen brauchbares gefunden
- ich habe extra keinen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, sondern einen Sammelthread benutzt


----------



## Littlecool (12. Januar 2012)

Eine datei übers netzwerk verschieben und auf die mbps achten.... sollte bei Gigabit so um die 70-80 mbps sein... wenn du nix im Netzwerk hast, kann dir der speed auch egal sein, ausser du hast nen 100 mbit router und ne 120mbit leitung.....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Januar 2012)

Hi all suche nen laptop wo mit ich einfach nur filme gucken kann brauche einen um den flug 
frankfurt tokio zu überbrücken für parr stunden also min 6h akku zeit .Da das Flugzeug das uns nach tokio fliegt 
sehr neue ist und nicht weis ob das steckdosen hat (seit 2wochen in betrieb).


----------



## bemuehung (14. Januar 2012)

Filme spielt jede aktuelle Chipsatzgrafik ab 

hängt aber natürlich auch vom verwendeten Player ab


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Januar 2012)

Danke ok was nehme ich dan min i3 oder eher nen i5 cpu zum laptop.
und min 500gb platte halt kommen sehr viele animes dan drauf.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2012)

wegen Akkulaufzeit etc. denke ich sowas hier wäre gut.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2012)

danke für den link habe mich erstam für dehn hier enschieden http://www.notebooks...a1afc51c7c6ad26

so hier ist das richtige ^^ http://www.notebookc...ok.52430.0.html
sogar 100&#8364; billiger als im netzt, bei saturn ^^
und laut geizhals in deutschland nicht mehr zu kriegen ka wieso.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn Festplatten beim anschließen sirren, stinken und qualmen ist das schlecht oder ? ^^

Naja nachdem die Platte 3 Umzüge mitgemacht hat und seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr an war....
Geht doch nix darüber einen großen Stapel UraltIDEplatten durchzugehen, ob irgendwelche lustigen Daten da noch rumlungern


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Januar 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn Festplatten beim anschließen sirren, stinken und qualmen ist das schlecht oder ? ^^
> 
> Naja nachdem die Platte 3 Umzüge mitgemacht hat und seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr an war....
> Geht doch nix darüber einen großen Stapel UraltIDEplatten durchzugehen, ob irgendwelche lustigen Daten da noch rumlungern



xD


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2012)

iPhone 4S ja oder nein ? *g*


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Januar 2012)

Wer's braucht.  Die aktuellen Smartphones von Samsung / HTC stehen 'nem iPhone heutzutage in nichts mehr nach, sind stellenweise sogar noch besser / schneller und kosten weniger.


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, hab ich dir doch schon gesagt


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> iPhone 4S ja oder nein ? *g*



Wenn du es willst dann ja
(super antwort nicht)
ich würde mir heute kein iphone mehr kaufen (habe die nummer 4), weil oft ohne grund die verbindung beim telefonieren abreist (es liegt mit lautsprecher auf dem tisch, also die antennen geschichte zieht nicht) und weil itunes für windows einfach müll ist.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Januar 2012)

iTunes ist auch auf dem Mac Müll. Nicht ganz so Müll, wie auf Windows. Aber immer noch Müll. Ansonsten war die Antwort schon da. Wenn dich die Apple-Manie infiziert hat, kauf dir das 4S. Ansonsten gibts für weniger Geld auch bessere Hardware. Dann eben mit Android. Was dir am besten liegt, musst du selbst rausfinden. Ich mag Android nicht mehr missen, weil es mich weder bevormundet, noch zu Software-Hitlers wie iTunes zwingt und dabei zu 100% von mir so konfigurierbar ist, wie ich das möchte. Ich gehöre natürlich in die Enthusiasten/Power User Kategorie und schätze solche Dinge deshalb. Ich bin eben der Freiheitsliebende, lass mich ungern einschränken. Wenn du nur daran interessiert bist, dass das Ding seinen Dienst tut und dich nen Feuchten darum scherst, dass du keine Auswahl aus 100en Designs für verschiedene ROMs hat und mehr als nur dein Wallpaper verändern kannst, wenn es darum geht dein Telefon zu individualisieren, wirst du mit Apple sicherlich zufrieden sein. Jedem das seine. Um dich mit dem Betriebssystem vertraut zu machen, hilft es einfach mal in den örtlichen Media Markt oder Saturn zu gehen und dort mal ein paar gängige Geräte zu testen. Wie kommst du mit der Benutzerführung klar? Wie gefällt dir der Aufbau des OS etc.


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2012)

Ich mag iTunes auch nach wir vor nicht, auch nicht auf dem Mac. Lösung: Ich verwende es einfach nicht. Backups laufen automatisch über WiFi, ansonsten lass ich mich davon nicht stören und bekomme so eigentlich nichts davon mit. Mit dem 4S bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Siri ist auf Deutsch zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber Sprachsteuerung verwendet man in der Realität sowieso nur zum Diktieren und das klappt super. Ich würde es wieder kaufen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2012)

So ich bins wieder mal 

Mein Internet wird dem nächst auf VDSL umgestellt. 
daher brauch ich neue Router bis jetzt hab ich nur die FRITZ!Box 7390 im blick, Router mit VDSL sind scheinbar ziemlich rar.

da ich bis jetzt irgend wie nur FRITZ!Box finde mit VDSL... der auch Gigabit LAN Ports hat.

EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt, hab jetzt die Fritzbox bestellt da es nicht wirklich ne alternative gab.


----------



## Sigmea (6. Februar 2012)

Hoffe es ist nicht falsch, aber extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, muss ja nicht sein.

Ich würde mir gerne ein Notebook kaufen zwischen 1000€ - 1200€. Ich habe viel gesucht, aber ich bin mir so unsicher mit den Grafikkarten und allem. Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus und ich werde daraus auch nicht schlau. Vor allem weil diese GT630 eigentlich sehr gut sein soll, aber anscheinend eher schlecht.

Ich träume von:
-Bluraylaufwerk (nicht brennen)
-FullHD
-USB3.0
-vielleicht matter Display
-möglichst griffe Tasten, wie bei einer Logitech G510. ja, das gibt es leider nicht. ^^
-2670QM
-8GB DDR3
- nvidia 560 minimum?
-ssd (das ist leider nur ein traum bei dem preis  )
-ansonsten 320GB bis 1000GB HDD (möglichst schnell)

Ich würde gerne nur in WoW raiden, LoL und Diablo auf möglichst maximaler Grafik. AA sei dahingestellt.

Gibt es sowas


----------



## Soulii (7. Februar 2012)

natürlich nennt sich workstation und kostet knapp ein drittel weniger...

warum man sich auch immer nen laptop zum daddeln zulegen will *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Sigmea (7. Februar 2012)

Weil man vielleicht viel unterwegs ist? Immer diese Frage. *kopfschüttel²*


----------



## Littlecool (7. Februar 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So ich bins wieder mal
> 
> Mein Internet wird dem nächst auf VDSL umgestellt.
> daher brauch ich neue Router bis jetzt hab ich nur die FRITZ!Box 7390 im blick, Router mit VDSL sind scheinbar ziemlich rar.
> ...



Nen Router+Moden hätte es auch getan  währe auch Billiger gewesen... auch wenn es sich jetzt erledigt hat.



Die 7390 ist ganz nett, hab selber eine, allerdings von der Arbeit aus  Da die VOIP und und und kann.... deswegen auch so "teuer"
Priv würde ich mir die eher nicht kaufen, da zu viele Sachen die ich eh nie brauchen werd...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Februar 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Nen Router+Moden hätte es auch getan  währe auch Billiger gewesen... auch wenn es sich jetzt erledigt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab lieber alles in einem... deswegen kam Modem + extra Router net in frage. 
es gab genau 3 VDSL Router 
1.fritzbox
2. zyxel (gleich teuer und kann nur den Standard zeugs" 
3.Schrott von meinen Internet Anbieter, das teil ist so Kastriert, das ja der 0815 User nix falsches machen kann.

deswegen gab es nicht Wirklich ne Wahl.

aber ich bin zufrieden mit der FritzBox!


----------



## Sigmea (9. Februar 2012)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/877875/MEDION-ERAZER-X7815-GAMING-173-SW/0413033&ref=list

Ist dieses Notebook gut? Für den Preis erscheint mir die Hardware etwas zu krass. Irgendwas muss da doch faul sein oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Februar 2012)

Sigmea schrieb:


> http://www.conrad.de...413033&ref=list
> 
> Ist dieses Notebook gut? Für den Preis erscheint mir die Hardware etwas zu krass. Irgendwas muss da doch faul sein oder?



Die hochwertigste Verarbeitung, darfst du von solch einem Gerät natürlich nicht erwarten. Das Teil ist einfach auf gute Hardware getrimmt, Bildschirm, Gehäuse und Akku werden warscheinlich eher schlecht-mittelmäßig sein.


----------



## xynlovesit (9. Februar 2012)

Eben mal ein bisschen die Diablo III Beta gespielt, also ich muss sagen, dafür, dass es noch eine Beta ist, kann man schon behaupten, dass Spiel ist fertig. Habe leider noch nicht die Zeit dazu alles mir anzuschauen und zu testen, aber bis jetzt habe ich Level 8 erreicht mit meinem Dämonenjäger und es macht tierisch Spaß!

Kann es kaum erwarten, bis es im Handel erscheint! (soramac)


----------



## bemuehung (9. Februar 2012)

ah Sora auch banngeschädigt  freu mich auch schon auf D3


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe wir sind mal alle nicht so nachtragend hier


----------



## bemuehung (10. Februar 2012)

noch wach so spät ist ja noch nich bei euch 

ich bin nie nachtragend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Februar 2012)

Nabend.
Habe ma ne frage gibt es gute anständige klapp handys wie in japan hier in deutschland ??
weil finde die klapp handys von japan voll cool und man kann sie zwar in japan kaufen aber sie funktionieren hier nicht,
daher die frage






zu empfangen der sender unter meinen avatar pn an mich


----------



## Konov (12. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Habe ma ne frage gibt es gute anständige klapp handys wie in japan hier in deutschland ??
> weil finde die klapp handys von japan voll cool und man kann sie zwar in japan kaufen aber sie funktionieren hier nicht,
> daher die frage



Meinst du einfach ein Handy, was man aufklappt?
So eins hatte ich vor Jahren schon von Samsung... und das gabs auch hier in Deutschland. Schätze schon dass es sowas gibt, allerdings wirds seltener geworden sein wegen der Smartphone Schwemme auf dem Markt.


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2012)

In Japan gibts auch Klapp-Smartphones. Sharp hat glaub ich so eins im Portfolio. Ob das hier funktioniert müsste man herausfinden anhand der Frequenzen, die es für mobiles Internet unterstützt. Abhängig von denen, die dein Mobilfunkanbieter nutzt, kann es durchaus sein, dass die Dinger funktionieren.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Februar 2012)

Jo hier ist es http://www.teltarif....news/42802.html

ist von sharp ist wasser dicht und hat android


wenn es hier klappen sollte holle ich mir das wen ich dan in japan bin ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut es denn aktuell auf dem Festplattenmarkt aus?

Kann man HDDS wieder zu Presintflutpreisen erwerben?


----------



## Kyragan (12. Februar 2012)

Klares nein. Das wird noch ne Weile dauern.

@Hordlerkiller Wenn japanisches Android-Smartphone, dann das hier: http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/01/kddis-infobar-c01-coming-soon-ten-keys-and-very-japanese-vide/ Bin ja nun echt kein Hipster, aber das Ding in dem schwarz-weiß-Farbschema ist saucool!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Februar 2012)

Ok nicht schlecht, aber ich bleibe dabei, das was ich oben gepostet habe. 
Nur läuft es hier das ist das was ich meine.

das hat eine 16,1 mp kamera das handy wtf


----------



## Littlecool (13. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ok nicht schlecht, aber ich bleibe dabei, das was ich oben gepostet habe.
> Nur läuft es hier das ist das was ich meine.
> 
> das hat eine 16,1 mp kamera das handy wtf



Sagt 0 über die Bildquali aus bei Digicams oder Smartphone cams....

Die Bilder sind meist schlechter als die von einer 5-8mp cam....

DSLR außen vor.


----------



## Gutgore (15. Februar 2012)

heyho, meine grafikkarte 6870 hd geht nicht mehr, also nunja sie funktioniert noch aber es kommt kein bild mehr :/ kurz bevor das passiert ist hat mein pc mehrmals iwas von amd treiber problem gesagt und dann war aufeinmal gelb,grün,rote strite auf dem bildschirm und dann schwarz. Meine alte grafikkarte geht aber noch und dort hab ich auch bild. Also tipp ich mal klar auf defekt hin. Nun die frage die grafikkarte hab ich seit november auf amazon gekauft. Mit garantie wird da wohl nichts mehr oder?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Februar 2012)

Du hast 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung auf Neuware. Solange gibts die HD6870 noch nichtmal. Schreib ne Mail an den Amazon-Support. In der Regel nehmen sie das defekte Teil zurück, überweisen dir den vollen Kaufbetrag und du kannst dir von dem Geld dann ne andere Karte bestellen. Selbst Versandkosten überweist Amazon. Unkomplizierter als dort geht wohl keine Garantieabwicklung.


----------



## mristau (16. Februar 2012)

Du kannst aber auch direkt einen RMA Antrag beim Hersteller machen. Bei vielen Herstellern gibts sogar ne erweiterte Gewährleistung wenn man die Hardware registriert.


----------



## Gutgore (17. Februar 2012)

Danke euch =) hab amazon mal ne Mail geschickt, ich war mir nicht so sicher bei PC sachen was 2 jahre gewährleistung angeht


----------



## mristau (17. Februar 2012)

Hardware eigtl immer, kann natürlich immer vorkommen, dass sie sagen liegt am übertakten oder ähnliches wo Garantie verlieren würdest.
Software in der Regel nur eingeschweißt


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Februar 2012)

Und wir wollen nicht Gewährleistung und Garantie verwechseln.
Der Händler schickt Dinge gerne 2 Jahre für dich ein, aber wenn du nur noch Gewährleistung statt Garantie hast, sind Reparaturen reine Kulanz .

Garantie Hersteller
Gewährleistung Händler

Bestes Beispiel: Billignotebooks.

1 Jahr Garantie: Im allgemeinen wird alles repariert was nicht auf exzesive Dummheit zurückzuführen ist.
2 Jahre Gewährleistung: Händler schickt es für dich ein, wenn der Hersteller sagt, der Fehler ist durch unsachgemäße Behandlung entstanden, dann kann der Händler die Kosten an dich weitergeben. 
Bzw. du musst im 2. Jahr beweisen, dass der Fehler auf einen Defekt zurückzuführen lässt, der schon bei Auslieferung da war.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Februar 2012)

commando zurück habe grade die miese webcam gesehen (miese leistung)

könnt ihr mir nen anderen empfehlen max (max) 650 &#8364;

Nabend was haltet ihr von dem hier ist nen laptop 


http://geizhals.at/de/691380
hier ist der test 
http://www.notebookc...ok.68042.0.html

Für dvd´s gucken und filme (über festplatte abspielen) ist der ok für nen langstrecken flug oder, 4 stunden gucken 4 ,5 h schlafen rest aus fenster gucken .


----------



## bemuehung (21. Februar 2012)

2GB Ram solltest aber noch dazunehmen , min. 1x USB 3.0 würd ich mittlerweile auch gern haben

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+edge+e520+topseller+nz3k7ge+1143k7g

sieht auch gut aus alles dran , Akku passt


----------



## Gutgore (22. Februar 2012)

Wollt nurmal kurz sagen das Amazon recht flott war und ich nun die Gutschrift erhalten habe (vollen kaufpreis), nachdem ich meine kaputte Grafikkatre zurückgeschickt habe =)

Danke nochmal , sonst hätt ichs warscheinlich garnicht versucht xD


----------



## bemuehung (22. Februar 2012)

> Danke nochmal , sonst hätt ichs warscheinlich garnicht versucht xD



die Jugend heutzutage


----------



## Soulii (22. Februar 2012)

sehr schön , dann kannst du ja gleich in eine neue graka investieren


----------



## Sigmea (23. Februar 2012)

Kleines Problem, das große Auswirkungen hat:

Heute morgen habe ich CoD gezockt. Mit "W" läuft man ja bekanntlich gerade aus. Wenn man "W" + A" drückt, läuft man schräg nach links. Mit "W" + "D" eigentlich nach rechts. Aber letzteres funktioniert nicht mehr, wenn ich beide Tasten auf einmal drücke. Über Nacht kam das Problem und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. oO

Ich habe die Logitech G510 und sie ist 1-2 Monate alt und hat ansonsten immer in Perfektion ihre Dienste getan. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Gutgore (24. Februar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> die Jugend heutzutage



jugend? ich bin auch schon 23 jahre alt 


hab ich bereits  läuft auch super bist jetzt xD


----------



## Soulii (24. Februar 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> jugend? ich bin auch schon 23 jahre alt



passt doch 

alles u30 ist halt jung


----------



## Legendary (24. Februar 2012)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Kleines Problem, das große Auswirkungen hat:
> 
> Heute morgen habe ich CoD gezockt. Mit "W" läuft man ja bekanntlich gerade aus. Wenn man "W" + A" drückt, läuft man schräg nach links. Mit "W" + "D" eigentlich nach rechts. Aber letzteres funktioniert nicht mehr, wenn ich beide Tasten auf einmal drücke. Über Nacht kam das Problem und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. oO
> 
> Ich habe die Logitech G510 und sie ist 1-2 Monate alt und hat ansonsten immer in Perfektion ihre Dienste getan. Weiß jemand Rat?



Mhm...es ist eine Logitech, erklärt wohl alles. 


Spaß beiseite...das D tippt er scheinbar schon noch korrekt? das A auch? Vielleicht kann man bei diesen komischen G-Tastaturen irgendwas einstellen, vielleicht mal alle Einstellungen zurücksetzen. Vielleicht hakt auch irgendetwas in der Tastatur, würd mich bei Logitech nicht wundern, ich werde mir nie (!) wieder eine kaufen, bin maßlos enttäuscht mit der Qualität mittlerweile. Schade denn ich hab sehr viel von Logitech gehalten.


----------



## Ol@f (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo, hab ebenfalls ein kleines Problem mit meiner Tastatur. Und zwar, wenn ich ^-Taste drücke, kommen immer sofort zwei davon, also: " ^^ ". Kann man das irgendwie rückgängig machen?


----------



## Kyragan (25. Februar 2012)

Sony hat je Beta vom ICS ROM für mein Handy herausgebracht. Direkt mal geflasht und mit ein paar Veränderungen ist das jetzt schon ein geiles ROM. Sony hat wirklich gelernt. Freu mich schon auf die finale Version, auch weil ein 100%-ig funktionierendes CM9 ROM noch näher rückt. 

<3 Ice Cream Sandwich!


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2012)

kleine Frage(n)

Kann man bei youtube die Uploadgröße von 15 min nur per Handy erweitern?
Oder gibt es irgendwie noch ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Legendary (29. Februar 2012)

Windows 8 Consumer Preview ist da!

Bin schon am saugen - meine Virtual Box wird sich gleich freuen. :>


----------



## EspCap (29. Februar 2012)

Viel wichtiger: Der Raspberry Pi ist da! Aber leider vollkommen unerreichbar aus Deutschland, aktuell.


----------



## Saji (29. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand die Sidewinder X4? Es ist nicht normal wenn die Kontrollleuchte (nicht die Tastenbeleuchtung) bei Capslock nicht leuchtet, wenn Capslock definitiv an ist, oder? Alle anderen Leuchten gehen, also Numpad und Rollen, nur die doofe Caps-Leuchte nicht. -.- Nicht das es essentiell wichtig wäre, nur ärgert mich es wenn etwas nicht geht was gehen sollte.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Der Raspberry Pi ist da! Aber leider vollkommen unerreichbar aus Deutschland, aktuell.


Abgesehen davon, dass der erste Schwung ausverkauft ist und man nun warten muss, sollte es doch kein Problem sein eins bei Farnell oder RS zu bestellen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Windows 8 Consumer Preview ist da!
> 
> Bin schon am saugen - meine Virtual Box wird sich gleich freuen. :>


Ich würde mehr das würgen bekommen bei so Komischen Tablett Windows....


----------



## Ol@f (6. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Der Raspberry Pi ist da! Aber leider vollkommen unerreichbar aus Deutschland, aktuell.


Hat schon wer so ein Teil bestellt? Soll ja unter anderem als Student möglich sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Sidewinder X4? Es ist nicht normal wenn die Kontrollleuchte (nicht die Tastenbeleuchtung) bei Capslock nicht leuchtet, wenn Capslock definitiv an ist, oder? Alle anderen Leuchten gehen, also Numpad und Rollen, nur die doofe Caps-Leuchte nicht. -.- Nicht das es essentiell wichtig wäre, nur ärgert mich es wenn etwas nicht geht was gehen sollte.



Bei mir funktionieren alle 3 Leuchten (also auch Caps)


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hat schon wer so ein Teil bestellt? Soll ja unter anderem als Student möglich sein.



Jeder kann es kaufen. Wie schon gesagt: RS und Farnell bieten es jeweils an, im Moment kann man aber nur vorbestellen bzw. gibt es auf beiden Seiten nur die Moeglichkeit sein Interesse zu bekunden ("register your interest").


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2012)

Ich hab' eine kleine Frage, weil ich mich seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr mit Hardware beschäftigt habe: 

Aktuell bin ich zwar mit dem Lernen fürs Abi beschäftigt, aber danach wird ME3 gezockt. Denkt ihr mein alter, verstaubter PC (ja, ich hab den noch) reicht dafür? E8400 @ 3,6 GHz, 8800GT, 4GB DDR2. Sollte in FullHD mit schöner Grafik laufen. Falls negativ - was ändern? Reicht die GraKa? GTX 560?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2012)

Also für FullHD mit schöner Grafik würde ich dann doch zu ner GTX 560 Ti oder äquivalent tendieren.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2012)

Ist der E8400 dann ein riesen Bottleneck? Oder geht das? Bin nicht so scharf darauf, auch noch neue CPU+Board+RAM zu holen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2012)

*Empfohlene* Systemvorraussetzungen: (nicht weiter spezifizierter) Dualcore 2,4 GHz

Da du ihn mit 3,6 GHz betreibst, sollte er im Moment noch für fast alle Spiele reichen. Die Wolfdales waren auch gar nicht schlecht.
Der DDR2-RAM ist entgegen landläufiger Meinung auch kein Problem, die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile durch DDR3 sind minimal.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2012)

Ok, dann reicht mir die CPU in dem Ding noch eine Weile. Zur Not gehts auch bis 4,2 hoch  

Mit der GraKa überlege ich es mir noch - gibt's denn was unter den GTX560 das auch sinnvoll zu kaufen wäre? So um die 100?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2012)

Minimum wäre imo. ne GTX 460 (1024M. 
Die hier z.B. hab ich und bin 100% zufrieden.


----------



## bemuehung (6. März 2012)

aber kann man heutzutage nicht mehr kaufen zu dem Preis da gibt es die HD 6870 schon günstiger 

ansonsten die HD 6850


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. März 2012)

Ja gut, wenns die HD 6870 mittlerweile so günstig gibt, spricht auch nichts gegen die


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2012)

Eine dumme Frage: Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen eine Systemzurücksetzung um 3 Tage gemacht. Danach gingen Origin nicht mehr, LoL und die Tera-Beta. Und bei Skyrim hab ich das Problem von FPS-Einbrüchen, Abstürzen und ewigen Ladezeiten. An einer Mod liegt es nicht und an einem Patch wohl auch nicht. Kann das daher kommen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich es beheben - außer einer Neuinstallation von Skyrim?


----------



## Kyragan (8. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok, dann reicht mir die CPU in dem Ding noch eine Weile. Zur Not gehts auch bis 4,2 hoch
> 
> Mit der GraKa überlege ich es mir noch - gibt's denn was unter den GTX560 das auch sinnvoll zu kaufen wäre? So um die 100?



CPU ist gar kein Ding. Die Demo und Mass Effect spiel(te) ich mit nem E8300 und ner HD5850 auf maximalen Details @60fps. Die Engine ist die gleiche, die Detailstufen auch. Da sollte sich nix tun. Ist ja auch nur ne stark modifizierte Unreal 3 Engine.


----------



## Soulii (9. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eine dumme Frage: Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen eine Systemzurücksetzung um 3 Tage gemacht. Danach gingen Origin nicht mehr, LoL und die Tera-Beta. Und bei Skyrim hab ich das Problem von FPS-Einbrüchen, Abstürzen und ewigen Ladezeiten. An einer Mod liegt es nicht und an einem Patch wohl auch nicht. Kann das daher kommen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich es beheben - außer einer Neuinstallation von Skyrim?



system neu installieren
systemzurücksetztung deaktivieren
spiele neu installieren
fertig.

die system zurücksetzung braucht kein mensch , und falls doch ist das system eh so krumm , das man es besser eh neu macht.
in zeiten wo win7 in unter 15 min fertig installiert ist...


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> die system zurücksetzung braucht kein mensch , und falls doch ist das system eh so krumm , das man es besser eh neu macht.
> in zeiten wo win7 in unter 15 min fertig installiert ist...



Die 15min Win7 Installation sind meistens ja nicht das Problem, eher die Installation der ganzen Software und Spiele, dann die Konfiguration des Windows...das können in meinem Fall schon mal paar Stunden werden, hab jetzt auf meinem Netbook Win7 Prof laufen, Installation ging schnell aber Updates nach SP1 installieren, bissl Software installieren und dann die ganzen leckeren .NET Updates, das waren schon ca. 3 Stunden gesamt.


----------



## Aswin2009 (12. März 2012)

ich habe folgendes problem

ich habe eine wd 1tb festplatte die bis letzen samstag noch wunderbar funktioniert hat. jetzt wird sie mir am pc als usb stick angezeigt und hat 0mb...was ich merkwürdig fidne. was kann man tun das windows diese festplatte wieder auch als festplatte erkennt.


----------



## H2OTest (12. März 2012)

Ist die Festplatte intern oder extern?


----------



## Aswin2009 (12. März 2012)

extern


----------



## H2OTest (12. März 2012)

Wird die Platte den im Bios richtig erkannt, oder an anderen Pc's? Mal die Kabel ausgetauscht oder geguckt ob sie richtig sitzen? andere USB Ports benutzt?


----------



## Aswin2009 (12. März 2012)

andren pc hab ich keinen in der nähe. mit bios kenn ich mich null aus also kann ich da auch nicht nachkucken.


----------



## H2OTest (12. März 2012)

hast du die anderen Möglichkeiten probiert?


----------



## Aswin2009 (12. März 2012)

kabel sitzt richtig usb ports kanns auch nicht sein weil die festplatte strom hat


----------



## Soulii (12. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die 15min Win7 Installation sind meistens ja nicht das Problem, eher die Installation der ganzen Software und Spiele, dann die Konfiguration des Windows...das können in meinem Fall schon mal paar Stunden werden, hab jetzt auf meinem Netbook Win7 Prof laufen, Installation ging schnell aber Updates nach SP1 installieren, bissl Software installieren und dann die ganzen leckeren .NET Updates, das waren schon ca. 3 Stunden gesamt.



wsus offline update, einmal alles laden ~15 min.
und dann über nacht einfach laufen lassen , startet automatisch neu und installiert alles durch.

oder einfach nebenbei laufen lassen, das merkt man doch eh kaum noch wenn der da updates installiert.


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> wsus offline update, einmal alles laden ~15 min.
> und dann über nacht einfach laufen lassen , startet automatisch neu und installiert alles durch.
> 
> oder einfach nebenbei laufen lassen, das merkt man doch eh kaum noch wenn der da updates installiert.



wozu sollte ich daheim einen wsus installieren, ich hab keinen Homeserver. In der Arbeit ist das was anderes bei ca. 100 Clients. Klar lass ich die Dinger nebenbei laufen, man muss halt paar mal neustarten. Fakt ist, dass die Microsoft Update Server grundsätzlich langsam sind, egal ob ich auf Arbeit oder daheim bin, für 50 Updates bei 120 MB brauche ich immer Ewigkeiten. Da kann der Download schon mal gut und gerne 15 - 20min dauern bei DSL16+


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. März 2012)

Nabend habe heute von vodafon händler gesagt bekommen darf mir nen handy aussuchen oder ne ps vita 
was würdet ihr in meiner position nehmen.würde mich gerne interessieren.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2012)

_Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Handy? Zwischen welchen Handys kannst du wählen? BRAUCHST du ein neues Handy (altes kaputt o.ä?)..? Brauchst du das Handy beruflich? Bist du viel mit dem Zug o.ä unterwegs und musst Zeit totschlagen? 

Danach würd ich entscheiden - hat beides seinen Reiz._


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. März 2012)

Also währe cool für die arbeit (arbeite auf montage) kann ja mal runterfallen,meins das ich jetzt habe würde bersten (lg optimus black) obwohl es manchmal ziggt.
Würde mich halt für nen robustes oder nen moderneres entscheiden am besten beides ^^.


----------



## painschkes (20. März 2012)

_Ich bekomm in nächster Zeit ein Galaxy S2 - allerdings ohne Vertrag..hat jemand eine Empfehlung oder ein paar Seiten wo ich mich mal nach Tarifen umsehen kann? Ich möcht aufjeden Fall eine Internetflat und eine Kostenobergrenze oder zumindest noch eine Flat ins Festnetz oder ein Netz meiner Wahl - am liebsten aber irgendwie mit Prepaidcharakter._


----------



## Soulii (20. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> wozu sollte ich daheim einen wsus installieren, ich hab keinen Homeserver. In der Arbeit ist das was anderes bei ca. 100 Clients. Klar lass ich die Dinger nebenbei laufen, man muss halt paar mal neustarten. Fakt ist, dass die Microsoft Update Server grundsätzlich langsam sind, egal ob ich auf Arbeit oder daheim bin, für 50 Updates bei 120 MB brauche ich immer Ewigkeiten. Da kann der Download schon mal gut und gerne 15 - 20min dauern bei DSL16+



naa nix wsus installieren , nix homeserver

wsus offline update is nur nen tool , was einmalig alle updates läd die du brauchst
und dann automatisch diese installiert, incl. restarts bis alles durch ist

http://blog.botfrei.de/2012/02/wsus-offline-update/


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2012)

Sorry, da bleibe ich aber lieber bei der offizellen Update-Seite, als mir dieses Tool zu installieren.
Denn alle Updateeinstellungen sind dort anscheinend nicht machbar (auf den ersten Blick).
Daher gehe ich davon aus, daß sogar Sachen installiert werden, die ich sonst abwählen könnte und auch würde.


----------



## Legendary (20. März 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> naa nix wsus installieren , nix homeserver
> 
> wsus offline update is nur nen tool , was einmalig alle updates läd die du brauchst
> und dann automatisch diese installiert, incl. restarts bis alles durch ist
> ...


Ah nice, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Das ist dann natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Klos1 (21. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich bekomm in nächster Zeit ein Galaxy S2 - allerdings ohne Vertrag..hat jemand eine Empfehlung oder ein paar Seiten wo ich mich mal nach Tarifen umsehen kann? Ich möcht aufjeden Fall eine Internetflat und eine Kostenobergrenze oder zumindest noch eine Flat ins Festnetz oder ein Netz meiner Wahl - am liebsten aber irgendwie mit Prepaidcharakter._



Hast du dir schon mal Simyo angeschaut? Da kannst für 16 Euro im Monat ne Internet Flat bekommen, mit 500MB Datenvolumen, dann sind glaub noch 200 Gesprächsminuten in alle Netz und 200 SMS in alle Netze dabei.
Ist im Moment mit so das billigste. Kostenobergrenze kannst da auch einstellen. Und du hast keinerlei Vertragsbindung. Und der Empfang ist auch gut. Hatte zumindest bisher noch nie Probleme, egal, wo ich war. Also auch Pampa.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die 15min Win7 Installation sind meistens ja nicht das Problem, eher die Installation der ganzen Software und Spiele, dann die Konfiguration des Windows...das können in meinem Fall schon mal paar Stunden werden, hab jetzt auf meinem Netbook Win7 Prof laufen, Installation ging schnell aber Updates nach SP1 installieren, bissl Software installieren und dann die ganzen leckeren .NET Updates, das waren schon ca. 3 Stunden gesamt.



*Deswegen mein nächtlicher Tipp:*
Nach dem Installieren von Windows, Treibern, Updates etc. pp einfach ein Image von C: anfertigen. Die Programme sollte man woanders lagern, damit man diese beim Wiederherstellen nicht überschreibt. So hat man jederzeit die Möglichkeit auf ein frisch installiertes Windows in der Kürze der Würze.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. März 2012)

Da meine Festplatte nun so gut wie vollends den Geist aufgegeben hat, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob mir jemand eine gute 500GB interne Festplatte empfehlen kann,
da die ganzen Hersteller und Bezeichnungen mich verwirren.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Tipps


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2012)

Ich nutze ein Samsung F3, allerdings mit 1 TB Kapazität, und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Sie ist leise und schnell. Mit ner WD Caviar Black oder Caviar Blue machst du auch nichts falsch. Wenn es keine Systemplatte sondern nur ein Datengrab ist, tuts auch eine Caviar Green. Die WDs sind teilweise etwas schneller, machen aber auch mehr Lärm. Ist mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache, wofür du dich entscheidest. Seagate Barracuda taugen auch und sind etwas günstiger als Samsung und insbesondere WD.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Orientierungshilfe


----------



## bemuehung (23. März 2012)

hast du nur diese eine Platte ? ansonsten könnte man evtl. über ne SSD nachdenken


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2012)

Fuck yeah, Abi vorbei! 

So, jetzt wird nachher die GTX460 in meinen alten PC eingebaut. Hab heute noch überraschend 4 GB RAM von nem Kumpel bekommen der ein neues i5-System gekauft hat. Mit 8GB und der GTX sollte ME3 dann ordentlich laufen


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2012)

_Das läuft aufjeden Fall - Freund spielt das mit einer 9800GTX auf vollen Details.

Btw..wird doch nix mit dem iPhone - bekomme ein Galaxy S II - aber..das gefällt mir auch :-)

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch was mit Prepaid Internetflat etc. suchen..Vertrag ist leider nicht möglich zZ. :-o_


----------



## Legendary (24. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das läuft aufjeden Fall - Freund spielt das mit einer 9800GTX auf vollen Details.
> 
> Btw..wird doch nix mit dem iPhone - bekomme ein Galaxy S II - aber..das gefällt mir auch :-)
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nurnoch was mit Prepaid Internetflat etc. suchen..Vertrag ist leider nicht möglich zZ. :-o_


Simyo!


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2012)

Bloß nicht. Geh in ein ordentliches Netz. Ich hab bei o2 1GB UMTS für 15 Euro/Monat bei 1A-Geschwindigkeiten. In der Stadt mit dem iPhone locker 5-6 Mbits


----------



## painschkes (24. März 2012)

_Und geht das per Prepaid? Ist das "nur" das Internet oder sind da schon irgendwelche Freiminuten drin?

Muss halt unbedingt der Prepaid sein - und jedes mal (falls das nur Internet ist) gleich eine 25€ oder 30€ Karte zu holen..hm.. :/_


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. März 2012)

congstar
= Prepaid
(Netz: T-Mobile)


----------



## bemuehung (24. März 2012)

Netz hab ich o2 aber ka zwecks PrePaid


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2012)

Paini, das ist nur das Internet. Und ja, Prepaid. 

Was ganz anderes - ein Bekannter hat ein Problem mit seinem Thinkpad, Bluetooth geht nicht mehr. Ich hab mir das angeschaut und finde keine wirkliche Lösung... wenn man auf den Bluetooth-Manager geht ist "Bluetooth Umgebung scannen" grau unterlegt, Bluetooth wird als inaktiv angezeigt. So, als wäre irgendwie ein Treiber falsch. Ich hab den richtigen Treiber von Lenovo geladen - das Setup läuft durch, dann will es noch irgendwas für Extended Data Range installieren und dann kommt ein Fehler. Hat einer von euch eine Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (5. April 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bräucht mal wieder eure Hilfe. Heut morgen musst ich feststellen, dass der Lüfter meiner 560Ti- ein Scythe Setsugen Rev.2- nicht mehr dreht. Alle Kabel sind korrekt angeschlossen, er müsste gehen, also geh ich davon aus dass der Lüfter selbst nen defekt hat. Kann ich den Lüfter nun mit einem Gehäuselüfter wie dem: Klickmich ersetzen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2012)

Ich brauche mal ne Entscheidungshilfe, ich zerbreche mir seit tagen den Kopf ob ich mir jetzt eine GTX 680 oder eine HD 7970 Kaufen soll....

Welche würdet hier nehmen und wie so? xD xD


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal ne Entscheidungshilfe, ich zerbreche mir seit tagen den Kopf ob ich mir jetzt eine GTX 680 oder eine HD 7970 Kaufen soll....
> 
> Welche würdet hier nehmen und wie so? xD xD



Ganz klar Nvidia.  Wieso? Weil ich eben Nvidia-Fanboy bin.^^ Mir gefällt aber auch die Feature-Liste der Nvidia besser. Und ich habe mit Nvidia die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht, was jetzt aber nichts heißen muss.

Aber auf jedenfall mit anderen Lüfter.^^

Einen Fehlkauf wirst du aber wohl mit keiner machen. Von den ATI soll die hier http://geizhals.at/de/723345 wohl nen ziemlich guten Lüfter haben. Die Tests waren jedenfalls außerordentlich gut.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2012)

Hab mich jetzt entschieden und mir die EVGA GTX 680 Reservieren lassen, wird morgen um Punkt 09:00 Abgeholt...  

So bald es natürlich besser kühler zum Kaufen gibt wieder der Standard Teil sofort ausgetauscht^^


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2012)

_Hat zufällig jemand mit 'nem Smartphone eine Ahnung wieviel MB er im Monat ca. verbraucht? Und was ihr so alles macht? Ich hab ein "Angebot" im Auge - da wären 200MB Datenvolumen drin - weiss nicht ob das für täglich ein wenig surfen , WhatsApp und alle paar Tage mal auf Youtube schauen ausreicht._


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2012)

wenn du youtube streichst sollte das ungefahr reichen. Als ich im KH  lag hab  ich an 2 Tagen  500 MB verballert :\


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat zufällig jemand mit 'nem Smartphone eine Ahnung wieviel MB er im Monat ca. verbraucht? Und was ihr so alles macht? Ich hab ein "Angebot" im Auge - da wären 200MB Datenvolumen drin - weiss nicht ob das für täglich ein wenig surfen , WhatsApp und alle paar Tage mal auf Youtube schauen ausreicht._


Ich überschreite meine 300 MB jeden Monat relativ deutlich. Für mal Surfen, bei Maps nachschauen wo man hin muss und WhatsApp reichen 200 MB wohl. Youtube würde ich dann nur über WiFi nutzen. 200 MB wären mir persönlich zu wenig.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2012)

_Hm , das dachte ich mir schon - menno.

Wären halt 1000SMS im Monat (max. 50/Tag) + die 200MB Datenflat für 10€ - dann hätte ich immernoch 5€ zum telefonieren - hat sich für mich halt ganz gut angehört.

Naja , mal schauen.

Danke trotzdem Kyra :-)_


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

Ich war ein paar Tage nicht zuhause, aber gebe auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu - ich hab einen Tarif mit 1000 MB UMTS-Kontingent und schöpfe das teilweise durchaus aus. Regelmäßig Reddit/Twitter/Facebook checken, Mails lesen, ein paar Youtube-Videos, ein bisschen Navigation mit Google Maps... und das ist schneller weg als man denkt. 

Andererseits kommt mein Vater mit seinen 300 MB (hat ein Galaxy S2 bei o2) mehr als locker hin. Der macht aber auch nicht viel, von Mails abgesehen. Ergo: Man kommt schon mit 300 MB hin, aber wenn man nicht laufend auf seinen Traffic schauen will sind 1000 MB schon angenehmer.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2012)

_Hm , alles klar - dann muss ich wohl noch weiterschauen._


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. April 2012)

Hi suche nen laptop um einfach im urlaub filme zu speicher,muss nicht viel können ausser videos und filme gucken währe nicht schlecht.(animes gucken und so ^^)
aber im ganzen nur speichern von filmen von digicam. max.450&#8364;


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (30. April 2012)

weiß nicht, ob hier richtig, aber ich versuch´s mal:

PC ist ein Intel Core2 Quad, mit Win7-64Bit, 4GB RAM

welchen Browser könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?
surfte früher mit Opera, dann Firefox (den ich auf 6er downgraded hab, weil 9er+10er so speicherfressend waren)

wie sieht´s heutzutage mit Chrome und IE aus?

wenn´s wieder auf Firefox hinausläuft: was haltet ihr von den GMX- und ComputerBild-Versionen?


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2012)

Ich bin Firefox-Fan.  Allerdings verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Lad dir doch Chrom runter und probiere ihn aus. Ich hab auch Chrom, Firefox und IE ja sowieso, als Windows-Nutzer. Und dann nimmst du den, der dir am besten gefällt.
Falls dich einer zu sehr langweilt, löscht du ihn wieder. Ich find Chrom auch ganz gut. Aber bin halt an Firefox einfach schon gewöhnt. Mit dem Speicherverbrauch hatte ich bei Firefox noch nie Probleme. Und ich hab auch nur 4 GB. Vergleichtests diesbezüglich habe ich nie gemacht. So lange keine störende Nebenerscheinungen aufgrund von etwas zu hohen Speicherverbrauch auftreten, was bei mir nie der Fall war, kann der fressen, was er will. Mit GMX hab ich nichts am Hut. Demzufolge brauche ich auch keine auf GMX optimierte Version. Aber auch hier gilt: Probieren geht über studieren. Wenn dir die Features nicht weiterhelfen, lösch ihn runter und mach die normale Version wieder drauf.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Allerdings verstehe ich dein Problem nicht.
> Probieren geht über studieren. Wenn dir die Features nicht weiterhelfen, lösch ihn runter und mach die normale Version wieder drauf.



weil ich mir ungern die Registry zumülle


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2012)

_Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Galaxy Note an einen Röhren-TV anzuschliessen? Also so wie mit dem MHL-Adapter etc. für Flachbildschirme..halt nur für 'ne Röhre?

Das schaut ja eigentlich ganz gut aus..nur steht da nix vom Note :-|_


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> weil ich mir ungern die Registry zumülle



Die müllst du dir so und so zu, wenn du deinen Computer auch benutzen willst. Das ist nun mal das Leid von Windows. Da machen die paar Installationen den Braten gewiss nicht fett, falls die Deinstallations-Routine hier überhaupt fehlerhaft arbeiten sollte. Darüber hinaus wird das ganze eh völlig überschätzt. Meiner Erfahrung nach muss die Registry schon verdammt verkorkst sein, um Probleme oder leichte Performance-Einbußen heraufzubeschwören. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Probleme damit. Ich setze meinen PC normalerweise alle paar Jahre mal neu auf und gut ist. Performance-Unterschiede sind dann zwar gegeben, aber auch nur marginal und liegen auch da gewiss nur zu einen vernachlässigbaren Teil an der Registry. Wie sehr die verwaisten Einträge an der Performance zehren sieht man meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gut an den ganzen Cleaner-Programmen, welche ich alle schon ausgiebig getestet habe und bei welchen ich ehrlich gesagt nicht den Hauch eines Performance-Boosts verspürt habe.

Ich möchte dir ja in nichts reinreden, aber ich finde, du bist da etwas übervorsichtig. Ein Computer ist nun mal zum benutzen da. Und wenn mich etwas interessiert, dann möchte ich es doch selbst ausprobieren. Meine Meinung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Mai 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Galaxy Note an einen Röhren-TV anzuschliessen? Also so wie mit dem MHL-Adapter etc. für Flachbildschirme..halt nur für 'ne Röhre?
> 
> Das schaut ja eigentlich ganz gut aus..nur steht da nix vom Note :-|_


auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum man ein Handy an nen Röhren-TV anschliesst, hab ich das hier für Dich gefunden:
Note an Analog-TV


hoffe, ich konnte auch mal helfen


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2012)

_Könnte es daran liegen das man sein Handybildschirm auf dem TV sehen möchte? Und man Zuhause oder auch bei Freunden keinen Flachbild-TV zur verfügung hat? :-)_

_Danke für den Link, schau ich mir mal an._


----------



## gradof (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich benutze immer Chrome und notfalls den IE.
Firefox ist mir mittlerweile viel zu lahm bis er startet können schon mal 30 sekunden vergehen.
Chrome klicke ich an und er läuft.
Zu Opera kann ich nicht viel sagen ich mag den persönlich nicht.
Der IE hat zwar einen schlechten Ruf funktioniert aber in der neuesten Version einwandfrei.

Naja bleibt aber jedem selbst überlassen welchen Browser man benützt.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2012)

Firefox geht bei mir innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden auf. Eigentlich genauso wie Chrom und IE.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Mai 2012)

Safari geht bei mir in 1 Sekunde auf.


----------



## gradof (1. Mai 2012)

30 Sekunden war jetzt etwas übertrieben aber 10 Sekunden vergehen schon bis ich ihn vollständig benutzen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Safari geht bei mir in 1 Sekunde auf.



Apple kommt mir schon mal aus Prinzip nicht ins Haus. Selbst wenn er in einer Millisekunde öffnen würde.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Mai 2012)

Test 123 taptalk app Test xD


----------



## Sunyo (4. Mai 2012)

Testet doch mal die Firefox 13 Beta.  Die Geschwindigkeit ist enorm gestiegen. Das ist das erste mal, dass mir auch wirklich auffällt, dass sich an der Leistung was getan hat. Zwischen der Firefox 13 Beta und 12 liegen bei mir Welten dazwischen.


----------



## bemuehung (4. Mai 2012)

der 12er FF is irgendwie langsam

kann aber auch an der Umstellung liegen von 64 auf 128Mbit


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Mai 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Könnte es daran liegen das man sein Handybildschirm auf dem TV sehen möchte? Und man Zuhause oder auch bei Freunden keinen Flachbild-TV zur verfügung hat? :-)_



PC-Monitor auch nicht vorhanden? 
hab wie gesagt kein Smartphone weil mir zum telen/smsen ein normales reicht und für den Rest benutze ich halt PC/Laptop bzw. Digicam 





painschkes schrieb:


> _Danke für den Link, schau ich mir mal an._



und? schon bestellt oder quergechecked?


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2012)

_Hey Jungs, 

Ist daran was auszusetzen? Bin eigentlich recht gut informiert zurzeit... : 

i5 3570K
Thermalright Macho
ASRock Z77 Pro4
8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Xigmatek Midgard II
Cougar CMX550W
LG GH22NS50
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Sapphire HD7870 2GB DDR5

------

Irgendwas ändern?
_


----------



## bemuehung (20. Mai 2012)

sieht sehr gut aus 

Netzteil reicht halt ne Ecke weniger z.b. http://geizhals.de/677396 oder ohne CM halt das 450W-500W E9

Gehäuse natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2012)

_Joa, alles klar - Gehäuse war halt nur wichtig das der Macho reinpasst - mal schauen welches es wird...aufjeden Fall kann ich endlich wieder ordentlich zocken..und muss hier nicht mit nem 2x1.7GHz,4GB,G210M-Laptop rumsitzen..yay _


----------



## bemuehung (20. Mai 2012)

gut und günstig evtl. das Bitfenix Shinobi , Fractal Design Arc , Corsair Carbide 300R

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b005t5x5qw/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF  auch sehr lecker

http://www.lancoolpc.com/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=50&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=96&g=f


----------



## painschkes (20. Mai 2012)

_Joa, werd mir die Maße nochmal anschauen - auf den Macho möcht ich nicht verzichten._


----------



## bemuehung (20. Mai 2012)

dat passt schon

das Lancool K9X würd ich mir auch kaufen aber mein K7 leistet noch gute Dienste und sieht gut aus  + mit http://geizhals.at/de/365295 und Alufüssen


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2012)

_Lohnt sich anstatt der 7870 die 7950 oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht?

/Edit : Ich erfahr morgen was möglich ist..dann sag ich nochmal bescheid/frage nochmal...am schönsten wäre es, wenn es mit einer GTX670 funktioniert..das wär ein Träumchen.. 
_


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Mai 2012)

Hiho, 

hat jemand für Mannheim und Umgebung eine Empfehlung, wo man Mäuse zum Testen in die Hand nehmen kann? Saturn/Mediamarkt ist klar, aber ich hätte trotzdem gerne etwas mehr Auswahl.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2012)

_Okay..ist dann : 

Intel Core i5-3570K
Thermalright Macho
ASRock Z77 Pro4
8GB DDR3 CL9
Antec 300
BeQuiet StraightPower E9 600W 
LG GH22NS50
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
ASUS GTX670 DC II

geworden - Case nur weil die hier im Laden nix anderes mehr so wirklich hatten - und Preis musste in der Region bleiben - solang alles passt...krieg die Tage nen Anruf wenn alles da ist :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (23. Mai 2012)

was willst mit so nem MonsterNT  völlig Overpowered

500W max. eher n 450er Gold


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2012)

_War auch kaum ein anderes gutes da..der wollte mir nen Xilence andrehen.. :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (23. Mai 2012)

hmm kannst doch bestellen wo warst da in B ?

Xilence muss man nich haben


----------



## Shaxul (23. Mai 2012)

Reicht mir ein Cougar A400 für einen Phenom X4 965 und einer Radeon HD 6870? Eigentlich ja, oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2012)

eigentlich schon ja, wenns aber an ne Neuanschaffung des Netzteils geht, würd ich ne Nummer größer nehmen (cougar a450...)


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal ne kleine Frage: Stimmt das wirklich das die die GTX 560 ti von PointOfView ziehmlich oft versagen tut oder PoV an sich nicht gerade bekannt für Langlebigkeit und gute Verarbeitung ist? 
Habe eine in meinem Rechner stecken und habe ständig das Gefühl das sie nicht genug Luft bekommt . . . bei Battlefield 3 kratzt sie gerne mal an die 90°. Habe sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr am laufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2012)

Naja, 90°C unter BF3 is natürlich schon ne Hausnummer. Ich mein, das geht für ne Grafikkarte, wenn das nicht allzu häufig ist, aber als Dauerbelastung würd ich das nicht empfehlen. Wie siehts mit dem Airflow in deinem Gehäuse aus?


----------



## BoomLabor (26. Mai 2012)

Pardon, Airflow? 
Also die Luft wird einmal sogesagt von vorne nach hinten und oben rausgesaugt.
Wobei sich trotzdem wirklich viel Staub an den Lüftern ansammeln tut . . . wenn ich ihn säubere sind 2 Tage später wieder dicke Fussel am oberen Lüfter da dort ein sehr feines Gitter gespannt ist (ich denke damit da nichts reinfallen tut . . . aber raus kommt scheinbar auch nichts)

Hier einmal mein komplettes System:

Sharkoon Rebel 9 Aluminum schwarz 	 1x
LC Power LC7600 X Type V2.3 600W 	1x
ASUS P8P67-M Rev3.0 	1x
Intel Core i5-2500 Quad 4x3.3GHz Box 	1x
Scythe Samurai ZZ SCSMZ-2000 	1x
G.Skill 8GB Kit DDR3 PC10600 1333 	1x
Point of View 1024MBGeForce GTX560Ti Charge 	1x
Western Digital 500GB WD5000AAKX SATA3 	1x
LG Electronics SATA GH20NS15 20x bulk sw 	1x
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 2000rpm 120mm 	2x



Gibt es hier eigentlich noch irgendwelche Dinge zum verbessern? Ich denke das Prozessor, GKrate und Ram gut und toll sind . . . aber irgendwelche besseren Lüfter oder Netzteile? (Wobei ich nichts ersetzen will was auch nicht 90% nötig ist)
Gibt es bessere und schönere Lüfter für die Grafikkarte?
Und warum werden mir immer 4GB Grafikkartenspeicher angezeigt?


----------



## mristau (26. Mai 2012)

Die Grafikkarte kann sich noch nen Anteil vom Systemspeicher nehmen, was aber nur gemacht wird, wenns nötig wird, daher steht meistens mehr dran 
Ansonsten sieht der Rechner gut aus, das Netzteil würde weniger wohl reichen, aber kannst ja auch noch aufrüsten.
Was die CPU angeht wären die Ivy's aus stromsparender Sicht besser und auch die neuen Z77 Boards, gleiche gilt für die neueren Grafikkarten.

Aber gibt jetzt im Moment wohl keinen wichtigen Grund für solche "minimalen" Verbesserungen.

Was das Netzteil angeht würde ich mir wohl eher ein anderes als LC Power holen.


----------



## Dropz (29. Mai 2012)

Kann ich mir bei Word an der Seite die Zeilennummerierung anzeigen lassen ?


----------



## mristau (30. Mai 2012)

Sollte bei den neueren Word Versionen 2007+ im Bereich Einfügen zu finden sein, Seitennummerierung oder so ähnlich


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Mai 2012)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Pardon, Airflow?
> Also die Luft wird einmal sogesagt von vorne nach hinten und oben rausgesaugt.
> Wobei sich trotzdem wirklich viel Staub an den Lüftern ansammeln tut . . . wenn ich ihn säubere sind 2 Tage später wieder dicke Fussel am oberen Lüfter da dort ein sehr feines Gitter gespannt ist (ich denke damit da nichts reinfallen tut . . . aber raus kommt scheinbar auch nichts)
> 
> ...



Eindeutig ein anderes Netzteil. Empfehle das hier: Antec HCG 520 benutze ich selbst, feinste Seasonictechnik.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2012)

Hiho allerseits! 

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage: Meine Grafikkarte (9800GT) ist im Eimer. Jetzt habe ich Übergangsweise eine alte von einem Kumpel bekommen (HD4890), die ich mit etwas Glück auch behalten kann. Bloß meine Frage: Würde es für MAXIMAL 100€ eine der 4890 ebenbürtige, am besten noch überlegene Grafikkarte geben? Mein Kumpel würde mit die wohl für ~50€ verkaufen, es sitzt sogar ein TwinFrozr drauf, aber mich würde mal interessieren ob es für ein bisschen mehr jetzt schon mehr Leistung gibt. :>


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2012)

Je nach Spiel ist eine 7750 etwas schneller. Aber nicht immer. Ne 7770 aber auf jeden, nur die wäre ungefähr bei 115 Euro.


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2012)

Also macht das ganze eher weniger Sinn? Bleib ich halt bei der 4890, auch wenn die schon zum "alten" Eisen gehört...


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Mai 2012)

Außer dass sie mindestens 2x soviel Strom verbraucht wie eine HD7700... 

Aber für den Übergang ist sie durchaus noch in Ordnung


----------



## Shefanix (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, das mit dem Stromverbrauch hab ich mir auch gedacht... meine 9800GT brauchte nur einen 6-Pin, und für die musste ich jetzt extra das Kabel für den 2. 6-Pin-Anschluss suchen... 

Was mich noch ein wenig stört... die Karte fiept so ein bisschen... aber das nicht dauerhaft, sondern nur wenn ich auf dem Desktop, und nicht im Vollbild (D3, WoW) aufhabe. Das fiepen hört kurzzeitig auf wenn man Hintergrundbild sich ändert. Liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen habe, oder?


----------



## bemuehung (1. Juni 2012)

wen interessiert der Stromverbrauch

ne 7770 ist immernoch nicht schneller als ne 7850


Shefanix du Japan Feti 

aber schön mal wieder n Alten zu sehen

das Antec NT is halt nur Laut wenn man Silentfeti ist

wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus

wenn du ne 5770 für 50-60Euro bekommst wärs n guter Preis


----------



## Shefanix (1. Juni 2012)

Japan und mittlerweile auch Südkorea 

So alt bin ich außerdem nicht 


Strom kann mir im Moment egal sein, noch zahlen meine Eltern.

Mein System ist jetzt mal nur grob weil wegen Schule: (&falls ich gemeint war mit Rest des Systems)

Pbenom II X4 955 @ 3,5Ghz
Asus M4A79XTD-EVO
Nur 4GB RAM....


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juni 2012)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Strom kann mir im Moment egal sein, noch zahlen meine Eltern.



Ja, man merkt, dass du noch nicht so alt bist. Strom gibt es ja genug in der Dose, was? 

Bei genauerere Betrachtung fällt aber auch auf, dass die Erzeugung von Strom in großen Mengen die Umwelt kaputt macht. 
Und diese sollte dich dann schon interessieren.

Deine Japaner haben erst kürzlich die Rechnung für ihre Sünden bekommen. Wer weiß, wer als nächstes dran ist.

Von daher sollte man sich schon ein bisschen Gedanken machen. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Und wenn jeder der 6 Milliarden Menschen auch nur ein bisschen mithilft, dann addiert sich das auf eine nicht zu unterschätzende Menge. Egal ob wir nun von Strom, Müll oder was weiß ich reden.


----------



## Night2010 (1. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, man merkt, dass du noch nicht so alt bist. Strom gibt es ja genug in der Dose, was?
> 
> Bei genauerere Betrachtung fällt aber auch auf, dass die Erzeugung von Strom in großen Mengen die Umwelt kaputt macht.
> Und diese sollte dich dann schon interessieren.
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar, das in Deutschland doppelt so viel Strom erzeugt wird als verbraucht?
Daher tut es nichts zur Sache ob jemand viel, oder wenig Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2012)

Ab heute teste ist eine Roccat Kova+, gibt es für knapp 40 Euro im Laden zu kaufen und war, neben der Diablo 3 Maus, die einzige Maus die meinem Kritierium "Seitentasten auf der rechten Mausseite" entspricht. Werde nach einer Woche entscheiden, ob ich bei dieser bleibe oder doch weitersuche. Falls jemand eine Alternative kennt, die eventuell etwas größer und auch schwerer ist als die Kova (habe recht große Hände), so freue ich mich über Empfehlungen.

Meine alte Maus, die mir wirklich Jahre lang gute Dienste geleistet hat und sehr gut in der Hand liegt war eine Typhoon. Die Tastaenaufteilung und Größe kann man sich wie auf diesem Bild vorstellen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden silbernen Hervorhebungen links und rechts sind dabei die Seitentasten. So etwas in der Richtung wäre mir sehr recht.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, man merkt, dass du noch nicht so alt bist. Strom gibt es ja genug in der Dose, was?



Ja, durchaus. Mit meinen erst 19 bin ich noch sehr jung 
Aber solange bei mir wirklich nur der PC im Zimmer Strom frisst, ist mir das eh relativ egal. Wenn ich mir mal meinen Bruder angucke, bin ich immer fasziniert was der alles so gleichzeitig machen kann.
Außerdem - ausnutzen solange möglich. Ab Sommer hab ich meine eigene Wohnung, da muss ich dann aufpassen


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juni 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ab heute teste ist eine Roccat Kova+, gibt es für knapp 40 Euro im Laden zu kaufen und war, neben der Diablo 3 Maus, die einzige Maus die meinem Kritierium "Seitentasten auf der rechten Mausseite" entspricht. Werde nach einer Woche entscheiden, ob ich bei dieser bleibe oder doch weitersuche. Falls jemand eine Alternative kennt, die eventuell etwas größer und auch schwerer ist als die Kova (habe recht große Hände), so freue ich mich über Empfehlungen.
> 
> Meine alte Maus, die mir wirklich Jahre lang gute Dienste geleistet hat und sehr gut in der Hand liegt war eine Typhoon. Die Tastaenaufteilung und Größe kann man sich wie auf diesem Bild vorstellen:
> Die beiden silbernen Hervorhebungen links und rechts sind dabei die Seitentasten. So etwas in der Richtung wäre mir sehr recht.



Ich hab im Moment die Speedlink Kudos. Ich habe auch nicht gerade kleine Hände, komme mit der Maus aber bestens klar. Leider hat diese keine Tasten auf der rechten Mausseite, sondern 2 auf der linken + programmierbares 4-Wege Mausrad. Gibt es bei Amazon aktuell für 30,49€.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das in Deutschland doppelt so viel Strom erzeugt wird als verbraucht?
> Daher tut es nichts zur Sache ob jemand viel, oder wenig Strom verbraucht.



Nur weil es irgendwo einen Überschuss gibt, sollte ich also nicht auf meinen Verbrauch schauen? Lol...was soll das denn bitte für eine Logik sein?
Überschüssiger Strom wird auch exportiert. Im Falle von Deutschland z.b. nach Österreich oder die Schweiz. Wenn die dadurch weniger Kraftwerke brauchen, dann wäre dir genauso geholfen.
Es geht nicht um Kraftwerke in Deutschland, sondern global. Denk mal ein bisschen über den Tellerrand raus.



Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus. Mit meinen erst 19 bin ich noch sehr jung
> Aber solange bei mir wirklich nur der PC im Zimmer Strom frisst, ist mir das eh relativ egal. Wenn ich mir mal meinen Bruder angucke, bin ich immer fasziniert was der alles so gleichzeitig machen kann.
> Außerdem - ausnutzen solange möglich. Ab Sommer hab ich meine eigene Wohnung, da muss ich dann aufpassen



Ah...die erste eigene Wohnung.  Lang ist es her. Wo geht es hin?


----------



## Shefanix (2. Juni 2012)

Nicht weit weg von meinem bisherigen Wohnort, es geht nach Osnabrück, aber jetzt mal in die Stadt, wo ich dann endlich mehr als nur 150Kb/s Download habe 
Eigene Wohnung ja nicht ganz, wird eine WG


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Weiß irgendjemand wie lange man Youtube Downloads wieder aufnehmen kann? Ich will grad ein Video das ca. 1,7 GB groß ist hochladen, und das bei einem Upload von 50 kb/s. Gestern hab ich ca. bei 30% aufgehört und mehrmals getestet ob ich abgebrochene Upload wieder aufnehmen kann. Klappte alles. Heute wollte ich wieder fortführen, nur leider fings wieder von 0 an. Muss man den Upload möglicherweise innerhalb 12 Stunden fortführen? Ansonsten kann ich den Upload auch durchlaufen lassen, aber da muss ich das ganze richtig timen.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Juni 2012)

Du kannst den Upload nur ein paar Stunden lang fortführen. Wenn es zulange dauert wird dein bisheriger Fortschritt halt wieder gelöscht. Wie lange genau das ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da youtube auch nur folgendes angibt:



> [...][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The chunks of the file are saved for several hours, so you don’t even have to reattempt your upload immediately.[/font]


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Ich finde halt auch nirgends genaue Angaben... nervig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, man merkt, dass du noch nicht so alt bist. Strom gibt es ja genug in der Dose, was?
> 
> Bei genauerere Betrachtung fällt aber auch auf, dass die Erzeugung von Strom in großen Mengen die Umwelt kaputt macht.
> Und diese sollte dich dann schon interessieren.
> ...



Von daher wäre es ja sogar sinnvoll, die HD 4890 weiterzuverwenden, da der Müll der durch sie anfällt bzw, die Energie die beim Recyclingprozess verbraten wird, der Umwelt wohl mehr schmerzt.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2012)

ROFL... jetzt hab ich das Video über 15 Stunden hochgeladen, am morgen früh wars fertig, 100%, hab ich selbst kontrolliert... Mußte noch bearbeitet werden und so bla bla und jetzt schau ich rein und ist weg?! Will Youtube mich verarschen?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Juni 2012)

Ich frag einfach mal hier:

Kennt jemand zufällig einen Adapter, den ich vor den 3,5mm Klinkenanschluss meiner meiner Anlage hängen kann, und der diesen dann in 2 aufteilt, sodass ich einmal ein Kabel in meinem TV, und einen an meinen PC anschließen kann? Am besten dann halt noch mit einem Schalter zum wechseln der Quelle. Mich stört das immer das Kabel meiner Anlage von PC -> TV und umgekehrt wechseln zu müssen. Schön wäre halt wenn das in 2 weitere Kabel aufgeteilt wird, da die beiden nicht ganz direkt zusammen stehen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Juni 2012)

Meinst du sowas ganz simples in der Richtung: Klick mich! hat halt keinen schalter usw. kannst dann ja einfach 2 einfache Klinke-Kabel dranschließen.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Juni 2012)

Mit Schalter wär halt praktisch, und müsste genau andersrum gehen wie das auffem Bild.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich werfe mal eine Frage in den Raum: Was nutzt man unter Windows am besten für Backups? Ein Bekannter prügelt sich schon seit Ewigkeiten mit Acronis rum, das aber nur Probleme macht (lastet das ganze System aus, automatisches Backup schlägt aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer wieder fehl...)


Die Software sollte auf ein NAS und/oder eine externe USB-Festplatte speichern und eine Backup-Version erzeugen, die immer wieder aktualisiert wird. Was nimmt man da?
Cloud-Speicherung ist wegen Größe (mehrere T und Sicherheitsbedenken keine Option. 

Mit TimeMachine wäre das so einfach.... *sigh*


----------



## Pyronidas (15. Juni 2012)

Windows Systemsicherung? Benutze ich komplettes Backup all meiner Festplatten auf mein NAS...Windows hat alles dabei


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Software sollte auf ein NAS und/oder eine externe USB-Festplatte speichern und eine Backup-Version erzeugen, die immer wieder aktualisiert wird. Was nimmt man da?
> Cloud-Speicherung ist wegen Größe (mehrere T und Sicherheitsbedenken keine Option.
> 
> Mit TimeMachine wäre das so einfach.... *sigh*



Copy & paste 


Hab auch mal ne Frage, suche ein neues Handy, folgende Eigenschaften sollte es haben:

- KEIN smartphone
- unter 60 Euro
- Klapphandy (kein muss)
- Nokia, Samsung, Motorola, irgendsowas
- robust
- Gewicht egal
- kleine Kamera drin (~2 Megapixel)

Hab einiges gefunden bei Amazon, sind aber teilweise Modelle von vor 5 jahren.
Gibts sowas auch in aktuellen modellpaletten oder muss ich auf alte Klopper zurückgreifen?

Möchte mein Smartphone durch ein tastenhandy ersetzen, soll in erster Linie robust sein und das nötigste können. 
Kleine Kamera wäre praktisch falls mir Aliens begegnen oder der 3. Weltkrieg ausbricht und ich Ausblick auf das Schlachtfeld hab. ^^

Danke für Tipps


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Juni 2012)

[url="http://geizhals.de/620460"]Motorola Gleam[/url]
sowas vieleicht?


----------



## Shaxul (15. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Copy & paste
> 
> 
> Hab auch mal ne Frage, suche ein neues Handy, folgende Eigenschaften sollte es haben:
> ...



War gestern mal im örtlichen Elektronik-Markt und aktuelle Handys ohne Touchscreen sind halt echt rar geworden. Ich hatte nämlich ähnliche Vorstellungen wie du: Also so 60-80 Euro, aber halt mit Tasten/kein Smartphone. Ich verfolge das mal weiter mit, evtl. finde ich ja auch was.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Motorola Gleam
> sowas vieleicht?




Sieht nett aus, preislich aber hart an der Grenze... ob es halten kann was es verspricht? Danke für den Tipp jedenfalls

Danke auch shaxul


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Juni 2012)

Kannst halt in Amerika nicht damit telefonieren (Falls dir das wichtig ist, solltest du dich nach "Quadband" umschauen)


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Kannst halt in Amerika nicht damit telefonieren (Falls dir das wichtig ist, solltest du dich nach "Quadband" umschauen)



Ne Auslandstelefonate sind erstmal unwichtiger Schnickschnack... mir gehts mehr um Stabilität und funktionalität...


----------



## Sennaj (16. Juni 2012)

wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen und hoffe bin in diesem thread nicht komplett falsch...  

wollte mir n paar neue teile holen, hab momentan einen amd phenom 720 be (3 kerne, allerdings konnte ich den 4 kern freischalten...), n "billiges" asrock mainboard und eine geforce 460 glh. 

hab mir hier was zusammengestellt zum aufrüsten, nämlich:

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY
8GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und 
2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv 

den rest nehme ich aus meinem aktuellen pc. 

könnte ich für den preis noch etwas besseres bekommen? beim ram, lüfter und der grafikkarte bin ich am grübeln trotz einigen recherchen.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2012)

_Wieso am Grübeln? Passt doch alles sehr gut - ich würd vllt den Dark Rock gegen einen Thermalright Macho tauschen - RAM reicht auch stinknormaler Kingston Value RAM - aber gut..

Ansonten passt das doch so :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2012)

Sennaj schrieb:


> wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen und hoffe bin in diesem thread nicht komplett falsch...
> 
> wollte mir n paar neue teile holen, hab momentan einen amd phenom 720 be (3 kerne, allerdings konnte ich den 4 kern freischalten...), n "billiges" asrock mainboard und eine geforce 460 glh.
> 
> ...



Wenn du unbedingt hohen Ram willst, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle schlau machen, ob der Ram mit Mainboard und den großen Kühler passt. Das Extreme4 ist glaub eh schon ein bisschen schmaler als normales ATX.
Das könnte eventuell ein böses Erwachen geben.


----------



## Night2010 (16. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt hohen Ram willst, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle schlau machen, ob der Ram mit Mainboard und den großen Kühler passt. Das Extreme4 ist glaub eh schon ein bisschen schmaler als normales ATX.
> Das könnte eventuell ein böses Erwachen geben.



Wieso? Es hat 4 Steckplätze und da kann man auch die beiden äusseren nutzen.

Die Angaben bei MF sind eh quatsch. Höhe 9,5cm, Breite 12,2cm, Tiefe 16,7cm. Erst den Kühler einbauen GH aufstellen und dann messen macht Sinn


----------



## Sennaj (17. Juni 2012)

Warum ich am Grübeln bin? ich find immer paar andere Meinungen sind ganz gut...  

Joa, beim Kühler muss ich nochmal gucken. Der Macho ist ja nur einen tick billiger, 7-8 euro waren es glaube ich jetzt. Allerdings wenn die sich sonst nix nehmen, ist das ne gute Idee die ich wohl auch annehmen werde!  
Beim Ram hab ich nochmal geguckt:

*8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit*



Sollten ja auch nicht so hoch sein wie die Vengeance und dürfte auch sehr gut passen denke ich...


----------



## Shefanix (17. Juni 2012)

Benutzt jemand von euch Tapatalk für das Forum hier? Ich kann mich irgendwie nur auf dieser Seite nicht mit meinen Daten einloggen, mich würde interessieren ob das nun an der App liegt, oder ich vielleicht einfach nur dumm bin


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2012)

boah 12.4 ist so verkackt... so extrem harte performance probleme... schrecklich... back to 12.3


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2012)

Was würdet ihr denn in ein Early 2011 13" MBP für eine SSD einbauen? So ca. um die 200 &#8364; wäre ich bereit auszugeben. Intel wäre schön, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob die immer noch Marktführer sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und wenn wir gerade schon dabei sind - weiß einer von euch, wie das mittlerweile mit RAM in Macs aussieht? Kann man die problemlos wechseln oder muss man da noch auf die Timings achten? Ansonsten würde ich zusätzlich das hier in Erwägung ziehen: http://www.amazon.de...40807812&sr=8-6


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie schon interessant was das iPhone 4S für eine Videoqualität hat






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ks703_Hb_cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bemuehung (7. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn in ein Early 2011 13" MBP für eine SSD einbauen? So ca. um die 200 &#8364; wäre ich bereit auszugeben. Intel wäre schön, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob die immer noch Marktführer sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



256er Samsung 830 und immernoch die Crucial m4 oder ne http://geizhals.de/656975

1333er sind gut niedriger geht immer , Timings sind unwichtig allenfalls messbar weit im unteren 1-stelligen Prozentbereich


----------



## Littlecool (7. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn in ein Early 2011 13" MBP für eine SSD einbauen? So ca. um die 200 € wäre ich bereit auszugeben. Intel wäre schön, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob die immer noch Marktführer sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde wenn es geht noch 150 drauflegen und gleich ne 512er holen   Crucial M4 512GB

Hab ich jetzt in mein Arbeits Macbook bekommen (15" Okt. 2011).

Bin so begeistert von der, dass ich in mein Priv. Macbook auch eine Einbauen werde 


Wenn wirklich nur 200€ drin sind, dann würde ich auch zur Samsung 830 oder einer Crucial M4 256GB greifen.
Würde Persönlich aber nie mit nur 256GB auskommen, auch wenn mein ganzer Traffic auf dem HS liegt


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mittlerweile auch eine 256er-Samsung 830 drin und bin zufrieden


----------



## Alux (17. Juli 2012)

Moinsen.

Ich hab da mal eine kleine Frage bevor ich ewig im Internet stöber. Kann man per Adapter den 3,5mm Klinkenstecker auf 2 Audiokabel (die guten alten Rot und Weiß) umwandeln um Ton vom PC zum Fernseher zu bringen oder muss ich mir extra eine Soundkarte mit dementsprechenden Steckern besorgen?


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine kleine Frage bevor ich ewig im Internet stöber. Kann man per Adapter den 3,5mm Klinkenstecker auf 2 Audiokabel (die guten alten Rot und Weiß) umwandeln um Ton vom PC zum Fernseher zu bringen oder muss ich mir extra eine Soundkarte mit dementsprechenden Steckern besorgen?



Ohne groß Ahnung zu haben.

Du bräuchtest glaube ich zumindest einen Audio-out Anschluss. Irgendwo muss der Sound ja rauskommen. Von Audio-In zu Audio-In wird das wohl nichts.

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine kleine Frage bevor ich ewig im Internet stöber. Kann man per Adapter den 3,5mm Klinkenstecker auf 2 Audiokabel (die guten alten Rot und Weiß) umwandeln um Ton vom PC zum Fernseher zu bringen oder muss ich mir extra eine Soundkarte mit dementsprechenden Steckern besorgen?


Würde das nicht über HDMI gehen? Grafikkarte <--> Fernseher


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Ich hab da mal eine kleine Frage bevor ich ewig im Internet stöber. Kann man per Adapter den 3,5mm Klinkenstecker auf 2 Audiokabel (die guten alten Rot und Weiß) umwandeln um Ton vom PC zum Fernseher zu bringen oder muss ich mir extra eine Soundkarte mit dementsprechenden Steckern besorgen?



http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Audio-Kabel-Cinch-Stecker-Klinken-Stecker-Frustfreie/dp/B007M6N61A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342537065&sr=8-3




Murfy schrieb:


> Ohne groß Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> Du bräuchtest glaube ich zumindest einen Audio-out Anschluss. Irgendwo muss der Sound ja rauskommen. Von Audio-In zu Audio-In wird das wohl nichts.
> 
> mfg



Und was hat ein PC? Ja genau einen (oder mehrere) Audio-Ausgänge, auf allen heutzutage verkäuflichen Mainboards zu finden.


----------



## Alux (17. Juli 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...42537065&sr=8-3



Danke sehr


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2012)

Ist der Sockel 2011 von Intel eigentlich der aktuellste und lohnt es sich, einen Prozessor dafür zu kaufen? Oder lieber weiterhin 1155?


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2012)

wtf, meine ganzen GMX postfächer wurden gesperrt, weil ich anscheinend spam verschicke... ich hab noch nie eine e-mail darüber verschickt und nun muss ich wirklich mal eine drüber verschicken und es geht nicht...


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Juli 2012)

Da gehoerst du wohl leider dazu ... http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ueber-300-000-GMX-Accounts-kompromittiert-1637510.html


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2012)

naja egal, ich brauch das konto eh nicht zum verschicken, was solls


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist der Sockel 2011 von Intel eigentlich der aktuellste und lohnt es sich, einen Prozessor dafür zu kaufen? Oder lieber weiterhin 1155?



Für den Sockel 1155 gibt die aktuellsten CPU's, 2011 lohnt sich für 99% der Anwender nicht.
Achte beim Sockel auf den Z77 Chipsatz und beim Prozessor auf dieses Schema i3/5/7-*3*xxx


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Für den Sockel 1155 gibt die aktuellsten CPU's, 2011 lohnt sich für 99% der Anwender nicht.
> Achte beim Sockel auf den Z77 Chipsatz und beim Prozessor auf dieses Schema i3/5/7-*3*xxx


http://ark.intel.com/de/products/63697

Der da hat den Sockel 2011, den wollte ich eigentlich auch kaufen  Aber vielleicht bringt Intel ja bis Ende des Jahres einen neuen 6-Kern-Desktop-Prozessor heraus ...


----------



## Ogil (18. Juli 2012)

Wozu? Was genau machst Du mit Deinem PC was einen 6-Kerner und ueber 200€ Mehrkosten gegenueber z.B. einem i7-3770K rechtfertigen wuerde?


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wozu? Was genau machst Du mit Deinem PC was einen 6-Kerner und ueber 200&#8364; Mehrkosten gegenueber z.B. einem i7-3770K rechtfertigen wuerde?


Wenn man Informatik studiert, programmiert man auch mal Programme, die etwas mehr Laufzeit benötigen. Da hilft ein schneller Prozessor, das zu beschleunigen ... Ich habe z.B. erst letztens ein Programm installieren müssen, dass ziemlich lange zum Entpacken gebraucht hat (das musste ich fürs Studium nutzen, waren rund 10 G, das wäre mit einem schnelleren Prozessor sicher schneller gegangen ...

Mein Prolog-Programm hat z.B. auch 10 Sekunden gebraucht, um ein Rätsel zu lösen, das es lösen sollte (naja, bei einem von 12, bei den anderen gings in wenigen Millisekunden).

Abgesehen davon habe ich dann mehr Leistung und kann den Prozessor noch locker 4 Jahre und länger nutzen und er wird dann vermutlich immer noch sehr schnell sein. Wenn ich einen billigen kaufe, muss ich mir in 3 Jahren einen neuen kaufen und habe die ganze Zeit über deutlich weniger Leistung ...


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2012)

_Joa, und dafür ist ein i7 3770 / i7 3770k doch mehr als ausreichend? :-)_


----------



## Ogil (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn man Informatik studiert, programmiert man auch mal Programme, die etwas mehr Laufzeit benötigen. Da hilft ein schneller Prozessor, das zu beschleunigen ...


*lacht* Ja - so aehnliche Argumente hab ich "damals" auch benutzt um einen voellig ueberteuerten PC zu rechtfertigen der dann doch vor allem aufs Zocken ausgelegt war (und wo natuerlich alles was ich fuers Studium brauchte super drauf lief). Deswegen sind die heute aber nicht weniger Bullshit 

PS: Und bezueglich "mehr Leistung" - jain. Wenn es vor allem um Spiele geht dann kann man ja schon froh sein, wenn 4 Kerne genutzt werden - und super-doll-froh wenn HT was bringt. Ein 6-Kerner wird wohl nur in Ausnahmefaellen wirklich genutzt.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa, und dafür ist ein i7 3770 / i7 3770k doch mehr als ausreichend? :-)_


Kann sein ... aber der hat auch nur die Hälfte an maximaler Speicherbandbreite, nur 8 MB Cache (weniger als mein jetziger Prozessor), nur 8 statt 12 Threads, ...

Und ob ich die Intel Grafik brauche, weiß ich auch nicht, ich habe schließlich eine Grafikkarte ... profitiert die Grafikkarte davon, z.B. indem die Aufgaben zwischen Prozessor und Grafikkarte aufgeteilt werden? Oder werden sie das jetzt bereits?



Ogil schrieb:


> *lacht* Ja - so aehnliche Argumente hab ich "damals" auch benutzt um einen voellig ueberteuerten PC zu rechtfertigen der dann doch vor allem aufs Zocken ausgelegt war (und wo natuerlich alles was ich fuers Studium brauchte super drauf lief). Deswegen sind die heute aber nicht weniger Bullshit
> 
> PS: Und bezueglich "mehr Leistung" - jain. Wenn es vor allem um Spiele geht dann kann man ja schon froh sein, wenn 4 Kerne genutzt werden - und super-doll-froh wenn HT was bringt. Ein 6-Kerner wird wohl nur in Ausnahmefaellen wirklich genutzt.


Ja, aber ich werde vermutlich später selber Programme programmieren, die mehr Threads nutzen sollen, um schneller zu laufen, von daher wäre es sinnvoll, einen Prozessor zu kaufen, der eben mehrere Threads unterstützt. Wenn die alle nur pseudo-parallel ausgeführt werden, merke ich ja nicht, wie sich die Leistung durch mehrere Threads erhöht bzw. die Geschwindigkeit verbessert 

Und da die Entwicklung hin zu Prozessoren geht, die viele Threads unterstützen, werden auch bald Software und auch Spiele mehrere Threads nutzen, was vor allen in MMOs sinnvoll ist, wenn sehr viele Spieler auf einem Fleck sind (da wäre es wirklich sinnvoll, die einzelnen Charaktere parallel zu berechnen, statt alle nacheinander, wenn es sehr viele sind).

Und zum Spielen ist mein PC auch jetzt schon gut genug, ich möchte nur ein wenig mehr Leistung haben, um auch mal kompliziertere Dinge in meinem Studium ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Das Free Avira Antivir oder AVAST Free sind völlig ausreichend.
Wenn du nicht irgendwelche zwielichtigen Hobbys hast.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2012)

_Auf wen bezog sich das jetzt..?_


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

ridgeraiser1 schrieb:


> Das Free Avira Antivir oder AVAST Free sind völlig ausreichend.
> Wenn du nicht irgendwelche zwielichtigen Hobbys hast.



lol
ist nicht das erste Mal, dass du völlig zusammenhangslose Antworten gibst.

Überleg dir lieber wie du mit der Trollerei aufhörst....


----------



## Ol@f (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn man Informatik studiert, programmiert man auch mal Programme, die etwas mehr Laufzeit benötigen. Da hilft ein schneller Prozessor, das zu beschleunigen ... Ich habe z.B. erst letztens ein Programm installieren müssen, dass ziemlich lange zum Entpacken gebraucht hat (das musste ich fürs Studium nutzen, waren rund 10 G, das wäre mit einem schnelleren Prozessor sicher schneller gegangen ...
> 
> Mein Prolog-Programm hat z.B. auch 10 Sekunden gebraucht, um ein Rätsel zu lösen, das es lösen sollte (naja, bei einem von 12, bei den anderen gings in wenigen Millisekunden).
> 
> Abgesehen davon habe ich dann mehr Leistung und kann den Prozessor noch locker 4 Jahre und länger nutzen und er wird dann vermutlich immer noch sehr schnell sein. Wenn ich einen billigen kaufe, muss ich mir in 3 Jahren einen neuen kaufen und habe die ganze Zeit über deutlich weniger Leistung ...


Bei mir an der Uni im Hochrechnungszentrum haben wir atm die Sandybridge 6-Kerner. Das bisschen Mehrleistung lohnt sich überhaupt nicht für 0815-Programme, die du machen musst. Zumindest wenn ich das mit den Aufgaben vergleiche, die unsere Infomatiker oder Numeriker machen müssen. Wenn du viel programmierst, wirst auch wahrscheinlich Linux nutzen und da gabs bei den 6-Kernen lange Treiberprobleme etc...


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2012)

Samsung 830 128GB

oder 

Crucial m4 128GB


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2012)

_Beide gut..würde schauen welche lieferbar ist und/oder günstiger ist._


----------



## Zoera (26. August 2012)

Betrifft Technik eher von der Software-Seite diesmal, aber:
Jemand Erfahrung mit Streaming (Full HD ist seitens Upload + Hardware) eigentlich auch ohne Problem möglich (:


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

ja, ein wenig


----------



## Zoera (27. August 2012)

Magst mal posten, was du nutzt? Also welche Dienste bzw. welcher Anbieter dafür?
Und wie gut die Quali schlussendlich ist.


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Ich persôhnlich nicht, aber hier bin ich beteiligt. Mein Link


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2012)

Okay, kleine Frage, wie kann ich verhindern, dass eine Vollbildanwendung mit meinen Desktopsymbolen Billiard spielt?

Konkret geht es um Star Trek Armada 2, welches zwar auf eine Desktopähnliche Auflösung einstellbar ist aber das nur während des Spielens selbst etwas bringt, da das Spielmenü in einer komplett anderen Auflösung läuft (dank Fleet Operations Mod gut sichtbar, dort ist das Menü im Fenstermodus und sehr viel kleiner und dort passiert nichts).

Wenn ich also das Game starte und beende sind alle bzw. fast alle Symbole mehr oder weniger oben links zusammengelaufen als wenn ich eben eine kleinere Auflösung hätte (Einstellungen sind Mittelgroße Symbole im festen Raster), wobei die erste Reihe links komplett von Bildschirm Oben nach unten durchläuft und erst dann nur knapp bis zur hälfte, allerdings auch mit Lücken also eigentlich ganz verwirrend.

Also gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, das irgendwie zu verhindern?



Edit: Hat sich erledigt  Hab's selbst gefunden ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (30. August 2012)

Was meint ihr, wird mein System (siehe Signatur) für Guild Wars 2 mit max. settings und NVidia 3D-Vision ausreichen? Habe mir ein neues Spielzeug gekauft das morgen mittag ankommen wird.  -> http://www.amazon.de..._pr_product_top

Hoffe das es laufen wird. Was meint ihr?

Edit: Oh ich sehe gerade das sich meine Signatur noch nicht geupdatet hat. Meine neue Grafikkarte ist die *Gainward nVidia Geforce GTX 680 Phantom*
*
*
Wenn ihr auf die Signatur klickt stehts schon drin. ^^


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Ich würde den Monitor zurückschicken.
1) Acer (wenn du mal Probleme hast, kannst du einfach die technische Hotline für 1 Euro pro Minute anrufen)
2) 3D LCD hat extremes Ghosting (hatte den Monitor auch mal in einer anderen Bildgröße), liegt auch an der Technik
3) Guild Wars 2 in 3D ist sicher unpraktisch, da Spiele, wo man Maus und UI sieht, meist wenig für 3D geeignet sind (probier's aus, dann weißt du, was ich meine)

Achja, auf dem System sollte Guild Wars 2 ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## Tronnic² (30. August 2012)

Naja ich werds ja morgen mittag sehn :-) Mal testen. Bei Amazon ist das umtauschen ja recht einfach. Möchte damit auch z.B. ArmA 2 bzw. in der Zukunft ArmA 3 spielen. Da hat man sogut wie kein Interface. Und es ist ja ein LED Monitor. Tritt das da auch auf?

So, bis morgen. Wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Das Ghosting siehst du bestimmt - interessanterweise sogar am besten bei der nVidia Testanwendung (oder bei hohen Kontrasten). Ich weiß nur, dass du bei Polarisationstechnik und bei DLP-Projektoren kein Ghosting sehen wirst. Wenn dich Ghosting stört und du Polarisation nutzen willst, auch wenn dies den Verlust von Auflösung bedeutet, weil sich die Pixel auf beide Augen verteilen, kannst du ja mal einen Monitor mit Polarisationstechnik ausprobieren - oder bei 2D bleiben (3D macht eigentlich auch nur bei Filmen Sinn im Moment).


----------



## Saji (30. August 2012)

Hab da mal ein paar kleine Fragen zum Betrieb zweier Bildschirme an einem PC. Ich zocke standardmäßig auf meinem 26" LCD Fernseher und habe nun überlegt meinen älteren Samsung Monitor mit an den Rechner anzuschließen um darüber dann nebenbei ein Auge auf Procon, Teamspeak oder meinen Musikplayer zu haben. Jetzt ist mein Samsung deutlich kleiner als der Fernseher, ca. 21" oder 22" oder sowas. Gibt es da Probleme, und wenn ja welche? Worauf sollte ich achten? Werde ich in Spielen Performanceeinbrüche haben? Wie gestaltet sich die Bedienung auf dem zweiten Monitor? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ogil (31. August 2012)

Du kannst verschiedene Aufloesungen laufen lassen falls TV und Bildschirme verschiedene Aufloesungen haben. Ein wenig Performance kostet der zweite Bildschirm sicherlich - aber wirklich ins Gewicht faellt das nicht. Probleme gibt es mit manchen (meist aelteren) Spielen die dann den Monitor bzw. die Aufloesung nicht korrekt erkennen und dann rumspacken. Mit <Win>+P laesst sich der zweite Bildschirm in so einem Fall aber auch fix deaktivieren. Nervig ist zum Teil das Handling wenn Du z.B. vom Gaming-Bildschirm aus dem Rand rauskommst und auf den Zweitbildschirm klickst und es dann das Vollbild-Spiel minimiert. Ideal ist da immer, wenn Spiele "Borderless Window-Mode" unterstuetzen - aber leider tun das nur wenige...


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du kannst verschiedene Aufloesungen laufen lassen falls TV und Bildschirme verschiedene Aufloesungen haben. Ein wenig Performance kostet der zweite Bildschirm sicherlich - aber wirklich ins Gewicht faellt das nicht. Probleme gibt es mit manchen (meist aelteren) Spielen die dann den Monitor bzw. die Aufloesung nicht korrekt erkennen und dann rumspacken. Mit <Win>+P laesst sich der zweite Bildschirm in so einem Fall aber auch fix deaktivieren. Nervig ist zum Teil das Handling wenn Du z.B. vom Gaming-Bildschirm aus dem Rand rauskommst und auf den Zweitbildschirm klickst und es dann das Vollbild-Spiel minimiert. Ideal ist da immer, wenn Spiele "Borderless Window-Mode" unterstuetzen - aber leider tun das nur wenige...



Okay, danke schon mal.  Also schiebe ich die Maus einfach vom primären auf den sekundären Bildschirm? Ich hatte noch nie zwei Monitore an einem Rechner, daher bin ich da völlig ratlos wie das dann in der Praxis abläuft.


----------



## Magogan (31. August 2012)

Ausprobieren. Ist nicht so kompliziert


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ausprobieren. Ist nicht so kompliziert



Jop, wirklich ganz easy. *g* Nur ein Problem habe ich noch. Wenn ich nun WoW starte läuft es auf dem Fernseher nur noch mit 30Hz statt 60Hz. Woran liegt das und wie kann man das beheben bzw. macht das überhaupt etwas aus?


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

über HDMI?

bzw. im Fenstermodus?


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> über HDMI?
> 
> bzw. im Fenstermodus?



Also, es sieht so aus. Der HDTV läuft über HDMI. WoW habe ich auf Fenstermodus (Vollbild) eingestellt damit ich auf den zweiten Monitor rüberkomme. Der Samsung Monitor ist über DVI angeschlossen. Im System sind beide Monitore auf 60Hz eingestellt, im Spiel aber steht das es auf 30Hz läuft. Konnte aber bis jetzt in WoW keine Unterschiede feststellen, habe noch immer 50 bis 60FPS auf Ultra Settings.


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Schalte mal auf Vollbild um? 
Sollte dann eigentlich wieder 60Hz haben.
Hat was mit dem Fenstermodus Zutun.


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Schalte mal auf Vollbild um?
> Sollte dann eigentlich wieder 60Hz haben.
> Hat was mit dem Fenstermodus Zutun.



Im Vollbild das gleiche. Da ist die Hertzauswahl zwar nimmer ausgegraut, aber wenn ich auf 60Hz umstelle springt es danach wieder automatisch auf 30Hz.


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

lösche mal in der config.wtf einen Eintrag der auf 30hz limitiert sollte dann evtl. wider gehen.


----------



## Pyronidas (31. August 2012)

Vergiss das mit den Hertz, hat auch nix mit den FPS zu tun, Hertz sind gut bei Röhrenmonitorenn/Fernseher um Flimmern zu verhindern. 
Was bringen 100 Hertz? 

Röhrenfernseher &#8222;malen&#8220; das TV-Bild Zeile für Zeile auf die Mattscheibe. Dann wird die Scheibe kurz dunkel und das nächste Bild folgt. Geschieht das fünfzigmal pro Sekunde, flimmert das Bild besonders bei großen Bildschirmen. 100-Hertz-Geräte zeigen jedes Bild zweimal nacheinander, sodass kaum noch Flimmern wahrnehmbar ist. Dagegen flimmern LCD-Fernseher von Haus aus nicht, auch nicht bei 50 Hertz. Denn bei einem LCD-Gerät zeigt die Flüssigkristallanzeige jedes Einzelbild so lange, bis das nächste folgt. Dazwischen gibt es keine Dunkelphasen, die man als Flimmern wahrnehmen könnte.

Diese "Hertz" Optionen in vielen Spielen und Betriebsystemen dient nur dazu noch alte Röhrenmonitore zu unterstützen als Besitzer eiens TFTs etc kannst du diese Option total ignorieren

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Wenn da aber nur 30Hz sprich 30FPS reinkommen dann kann der LCD auch nicht mehr herstellen. 

LCD Bauen das Bild nicht z.b bei 30Hz 30 mal neu auf wie das die Röhren macht. Sondern ändert einfach das was sich beim letzten Bild verändert hat. 
Deswegen wenn nur 30 Änderungen zum LCD geschickt werden was bei 30Hz der Fall ist. Wird es auch nicht mehr Änderungen auf dem LCD geben. Das heißt er hat nur 30fps.


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Wie gesagt, von 30FPS konnte ich weder etwas lesen noch etwas spüren. WoW läuft noch genau  so flüssig wie vorher. Das Problem scheint auch nur in WoW aufzutreten, GW2 macht anstandslos 60Hz. Ich konnte auch leider keinen Eintrag in config.wtf bezüglich der Hertzzahl finden. Oder er ist einfach nur sehr gut versteckt. *g*

@ eMJay: ganz so krass ist es nun nicht. Nach deiner Definition dürfte dann sowas wie Tearing gar nicht existieren.


----------



## Pyronidas (31. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wenn da aber nur 30Hz sprich 30FPS reinkommen dann kann der LCD auch nicht mehr herstellen.
> 
> LCD Bauen das Bild nicht z.b bei 30Hz 30 mal neu auf wie das die Röhren macht. Sondern ändert einfach das was sich beim letzten Bild verändert hat.
> Deswegen wenn nur 30 Änderungen zum LCD geschickt werden was bei 30Hz der Fall ist. Wird es auch nicht mehr Änderungen auf dem LCD geben. Das heißt er hat nur 30fps.



*facepalm*....

War mir klar das wieder jemand mit halbwissen kommt...
Die Hertz option steuert die Wiederholrate des Röhrenmonitors/Fernseheres..
Beim TFT gibts sowas nicht da wird diese Option hinfällig. Das Digitale Signal liefert 60fps also stellt der Monitor 60fps dar, hier limitiert die "Reaktionszeit" des Panels im idealfall 2ms die meisten Fernseher leider 5ms und dann bekommt man grad bei schnellen Bewegungen Kameraschwenks Schlieren...

Nochmal Hertz hat nix mit FPS zu tun, Hertz tritt nur dann in Kraft wenn man einen Röhrenmonitor oder Röhrenfernseher verwendet
Rechnung: PC+Röhrenmonitor= Spiel hat 60fps Monitor 50Hertz-der monitor ist in der Lage 50mal die sekunde das Bilde zu wechseln das spiel wird trotzdem mit 60 fps angegeben kann aber nur 50mal wiedergegeben werden, dafür ist eben diese Option um das anzugleichen.
WoW erkennt nun das da ein TFT drannhängt, ergo weiß es diese option wird nicht benötigt, schaltet runter auf 30 und graut aus oder bleibt und lässt sich nicht verändern.
PC+TFT: Das Spiel wird mit 60fps ausgegeben da wie gesagt der TFT aber nicht abdunkeln muss zwischen den Bildern wird er das Bild auch mit 60FPS wiedergeben, hier tritt jetzt die reaktionszeit in Kraft..je mehr fps und umso höher die Reaktionszeit desto eher wirst du schlierenbildung haben. Aber Hertz kennt ein TFT nicht schon gar nicht über einen digitalen Aus/eingang


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

"SET 30.5654132hz" sollte ungefähr so aussehen


Also ich finde eine BluRay ruckelt. Und da kommen 24.9hz


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Hey, nicht streiten deswegen. ^^ Es ist mir nur aufgefallen und kam mir komisch vor, aber es scheint keine Auswirkungen zu haben. Habe nun aber auch endlich den Eintrag für die Hertzzahl in der config.wtf gefunden. "SET gxRefresh "29970/1000"" lautet er. Habe den Wert mal spaßeshalber auf 59970/1000 gesetzt und dann waren zwar 60Hz eingestellt im Spiel, aber das Fenster war etwas verkleinert. Hab es dann maximiert und schwuppdiwupps stand da wieder 30Hz.  Ist mir auch egal jetzt um ehrlich zu sein, das scheint nur bei WoW aufzutreten und ist daher gut verschmerzbar. Laut System und Grafikkartentreiber laufen beide Monitore auf 60Hz, und das ist mir wichtig. ^^


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Ich lasse das mal jetzt so stehen wie Pyronidas das gesagt hat. 

Was mich dann aber total interessiert ist: Für was steht dann die Hz bei HDMI und Digitaler Übertragung?

Mein TV schalten z.B. je nach Formal auf andere Hz. Mal ist es 1920x1080 mit 60Hz mal hab ich da nur 25Hz bzw. 24,9Hz.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. August 2012)

Huhu, kleine Frage. Ich hab jetzt meinen neuen Bildschirm (klick) und der läuft soweit auch wunderbar. Funktioniert im 3D-Modus in fast jedem Spiel. Nur bei Guild Wars 2 habe ich kleine Problemchen. Ohne 3D habe ich ingame um die 80 FPS, dabei ist die GPU auslastung bei ca. 80%. Wenn ich jetzt 3D anschalte sinkt meine FPS auf ca. 20-25 und meine GPU-Last fällt seltsamerweise auf ca. 30% ab. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht ganz. :-/ Könnt ihr mir vllt helfen?


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Kurz BF3 getestet: 60Hz. Das Problem liegt also bei WoW. Ich bin erleichtert. ^^


eMJay schrieb:


> Mein TV schalten z.B. je nach Formal auf andere Hz. Mal ist es 1920x1080 mit 60Hz mal hab ich da nur 25Hz bzw. 24,9Hz.



Liegt wohl daran das manche Formate einfach nur 24 bzw. 25 Bilder pro Sekunde liefern, was dann wohl (bei Flachbildschirmen) höhere Bildwiederholraten obsolet machen. So würde ich mir das einfach mal spontan erklären.


----------



## Pyronidas (31. August 2012)

Das ist fast richtig. Hier ist die Hertz Angabe kosmetischer Natur, da sheisst der Monitor/TFT wird nun künstliche auf auf eine bestimmtes Updatefrequenz getrimmt.
Also 60Hertz alle 1/60Sekunden wird das Bild "geupdatet" um negative Effekte wie tearing, Unschärfen und Schatteneffekte zu minimieren. Wie Saji sagte manche Signale liefern von Hausaus weniger Bilder die Sekunde, hier lohnt sich dann ein künstliches Runtersetzen. Daher gibts auch oft in Spielen die Option die FPS mit der Wiederholrate des Monitors zu syncen. Das ist das moderne Gegenstück zur früheren Hertzeinstellung in Spielen bei Röhrengeräten


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wenn da aber nur 30Hz sprich 30FPS reinkommen dann kann der LCD auch nicht mehr herstellen.
> 
> LCD Bauen das Bild nicht z.b bei 30Hz 30 mal neu auf wie das die Röhren macht. Sondern ändert einfach das was sich beim letzten Bild verändert hat.
> Deswegen wenn nur 30 Änderungen zum LCD geschickt werden was bei 30Hz der Fall ist. Wird es auch nicht mehr Änderungen auf dem LCD geben. Das heißt er hat nur 30fps.






Pyronidas schrieb:


> Das ist fast richtig. Hier ist die Hertz Angabe kosmetischer Natur, da sheisst der Monitor/TFT wird nun künstliche auf auf eine bestimmtes Updatefrequenz getrimmt.
> Also 60Hertz alle 1/60Sekunden wird das Bild "geupdatet" um negative Effekte wie tearing, Unschärfen und Schatteneffekte zu minimieren. Wie Saji sagte manche Signale liefern von Hausaus weniger Bilder die Sekunde, hier lohnt sich dann ein künstliches Runtersetzen. Daher gibts auch oft in Spielen die Option die FPS mit der Wiederholrate des Monitors zu syncen. Das ist das moderne Gegenstück zur früheren Hertzeinstellung in Spielen bei Röhrengeräten


Und wo ist jetzt der unter schied? Genau das habe ich auch gemeint. Es kommen nur 30 Bilder am LCD an. 

Mich würde noch interessieren auf was für Einstellung Saji´s TV bei WoW steht. Sehr wahrscheinlich 1920x1080i 30Hz


----------



## Saji (1. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren auf was für Einstellung Saji´s TV bei WoW steht. Sehr wahrscheinlich 1920x1080i 30Hz



Sollte mich wundern. Ich hab einen FullHD TV und davor stellte er auch immer WoW in 1920x1080@60Hz da. Warum er das nun wegen dem zweiten Monitor nicht mehr machen sollte weiß ich nicht, zumal BF3 umd GW2 ganz normal 60Hz anzeigen.


----------



## eMJay (1. September 2012)

Also bei mir springt es ständig rum. 
Kabel Reciver 50Hz
PS3 60Hz hängt aber auch vom Spiel ab
PS3 BluRay 25Hz
usw.

Ich werde es mal morgen testen bzw. später...


----------



## Saji (1. September 2012)

Grad noch mal geguckt. Auslösung ist definitiv 1920x1080p (Paula) und nicht 1080i (Ingolf). Nur damit die Frage beantwortet ist.


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2012)

Das Bildmaterial auf der Bluray hat 24 Hz, das Fernseh-Bild 50 Hz und einige PS3-Spiele laufen offensichtlich mit 60Hz. Das ist allerdings bei progressivem Bildsignal die Bildwiederholfrequenz, beim Interlaced-Verfahren ist es die doppelte Bildwiederholfrequenz (FPS).

Achja, und Hertz ist kein technischer Begriff in dem Sinne, sondern nur die Einheit 1 durch Sekunde. 60 Hertz sind also 60 pro Sekunde. Ihr könnt dem Hertz noch so viele Bedeutungen zuweisen, es ist und bleibt nur eine physikalische Einheit wie Kilogramm oder Meter.


----------



## eMJay (1. September 2012)

So ich hab das Problem nachgestellt. Und es kommen nur 24fps am TV an wenn ich es auf 24Hz einstelle es wird auch auf 1920x1080 24Hz umgestellt. 
Man merkt eindeutig einen unterschied. 
Bei Grafikeisstellungen kann ich bei Vollbild zwischen 24 und 30Hz wählen sowie zwischen Monitor 1 und 2. . Wenn ich dann noch V-Sync anmache werden die fps auf 24 reduziert.

Das hat nichts mit den Hz der Fernsehers Zutun... Und ich weiß was Hz bedeutet.

Wenn ich allerdings nun den Fenstermodus Vollbild nehme wird die Wiederholungsrate grau und der TV schaltet wieder auf 1920x1080 60Hz. Bei der Wiederholungsrate steht dann der wert der als letztes eingestellt war. Es ist alles wie früher und es läuft flüssiger. 

Ich Fasse es jetzt nochmal zusammen

Bei 24Hz werden 24 Bilder/Sekunde zum Fernseher gesendet
Bei 60Hz werden 60 Bilder/Sekunde zum Fernseher gesendet 

Das alles ist egal ob man nun V-Sync an hat oder nicht und ob es nun die Grafikkarte packt oder nicht ist egal... es werden in so einem Fall die Bilder doppelt gesendet

Wobei bei mir die fps im Fenstermodus und bei V-Sync runter gehen.


----------



## bemuehung (3. September 2012)

fuck Kabelbruch am Kopfhörer, aber kein Kabel da und zu dicht zum löten


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (3. September 2012)

hm ob sich der umstieg von nem q9550 auf i5 3550 lohnt? 

oder reicht zum zocken für wow/skyrim/diablo3 auch n i3 2130

aber ist man nicht mit dem i5 für längere zeit besser gerüstet? 

hmmmm....  

was meint ihr?


----------



## bemuehung (3. September 2012)

was denn das fürn Stepping ? mal mit OC probiert, meiner läuft mit 3,9Ghz und reicht


----------



## Magogan (3. September 2012)

Zum Spielen reicht eigentlich auch der Q9550.


----------



## bemuehung (3. September 2012)

@stock mittlerweile doch schon "relativ" lahm

guten Kühler kannst immer gebrauchen und auch für den evtl. i5 nehmen

ich würds ausprobieren, kannst dich ja mal einlesen und mit 400Mhz FSB anfangen wären dann 3,4Ghz

ich hab 8 x 490 läuft stabil, was er bei bei 475 x 8,*5* nicht gemacht hat


----------



## Magogan (3. September 2012)

Die Taktfrequenz zu erhöhen ist kein Allheilmittel. Die ist aus gutem Grund so gewählt. Pipelining ist zum Beispiel auf die entsprechende Taktfrequenz optimiert. Wenn man den Prozessor schneller taktet, muss die komplette Pipeline manchmal warten, weil ein einzelner Schritt länger braucht als er durch die Taktfrequenz Zeit hat.


----------



## Medmius (4. September 2012)

Ich hätte eine Frage an euch.
Mein PC hat im Moment diese Teile:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 (Overclocked 3.0 GHz)
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX + (512 MB 256-Bit GDDR3)
4 GB Ram
Windows 7 64-Bit
Mainboard: Gigabyte ep45-ds3lr

Was würde mir am meisten einen Performance-Schub geben wenn ich es erneuern würde? Und womit?


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Die Grafikkarte definitiv.

Wenn du die gegen ne HD 6950er oder ne HD 7850er austauschen würdest (ca. 200 bzw. 250€ glaub ich) dann wär das wohl der größte Schub den du erreichen könntest.
Den Prozessor find ich in Ordnung. Weitere 4GB Arbeitsspeicher könnten auch nicht schaden, kostet heutzutage ja auch nix mehr...


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

Ich würde keine weiteren 4 GB RAM verbauen. Das Mainboard unterstützt nur DDR2.

Und wenn du ein neues Mainboard kaufst, dann auch gleich einen neuen Prozessor ... Ein Mainboard mit einem veralteten Sockel zu kaufen, macht keinen Sinn ...


----------



## painschkes (4. September 2012)

_Am besten wäre wohl eine Budget-Angabe.. :-]_


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Achso ja mit DDR-2 Macht das keinen Sinn.

Ein anständiges Mainboard mit AM3+ Sockel bekommst du schon ab 60-70€ glaub ich. Ein passender Prozessor dürfte dann nochmal so 100-150€ kosten. 8GB DDR-3 Ram, hm... 50€?
Alles nur grobe Schätzungen, hab selber erst komplett aufgerüstet vor nem Weilchen...

Und dann halt noch ne anständige Grafikkarte...

Ja, eine Budget-Angabe wäre von Vorteil...


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Ich würde weiter mir dem Q8400 fahren evtl. einen bessere Graka holen oder gleich auf einen i5 umsteigen. 

AMD macht da in meinen Augen keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## Medmius (4. September 2012)

Ich könnte bis zu 400 Euro total ausgeben.

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen: Es sollte mich noch für 1-2 Jahre lang unterhalten können. Danach werde ich mir von Grund auf etwas neues zusammenstellen.


----------



## painschkes (4. September 2012)

_i5 3450
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB TeamGroup DDR3 1333MHz CL9
XFX HD6870 DualFan-Edition_

_= 427,92€_

_Sofern ein passendes Netzteil vorhanden ist, wäre das meine Empfehlung - dann bräuchtest du in 1-2 Jahre eigentlich nur Sachen wie Festplatte und Case..und eventuell die Grafikkarte austauschen._

_Ansonten die 9800GTX+ behalten und die Grafikkarte vom Beispiel oben weglassen.._


----------



## bemuehung (4. September 2012)

Board würd ich nicht bei MF kaufen, bei evtl. RMA soll es da seit einiger Zeit ganzschön Probleme geben   

naja solange wird die 6870 auch nicht halten :/ kommt natürlich auf die Auflösung an

aber viel sinnvoller gehts auch nich, ausser Budget einiges aufstocken

was spielst du denn hauptsächlich bzw. wie sehen die Anwendungsgebiete aus ?



painschkes schrieb:


> _Sofern ein passendes Netzteil vorhanden ist_


 auch wichtig ja


----------



## Medmius (4. September 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, painschkes' Liste sieht gut aus denke ich. Ich muss die halt bei Steg Computer kaufen (bin Schweizer) bzw. ähnliches wenn sie diese Modelle nicht haben.

Netzteil sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein (750W)

Was ich spiele ist unterschiedlich, aber hauptsächlich Skyrim und BF3 (bzw. WoW aber damit habe ich keine Probleme)


----------



## bemuehung (4. September 2012)

ja ok, selbst wenns halbwegs NoName Netzteil ist sollten die 750W locker reichen

ja der 3450 evtl. auch n Xeon oder halt Z77 Board und 3570K Cpu dann musst auch in 1-2 jahren nicht von Grund auf alles neumachen 

Board/CPU/RAM reicht dann locker 3-4 Jahre, in nem Jahr kannst evtl. die Grafikkarte neu kaufen und bekommst für die 6870 noch 80-90Euro(ka wie sich die Preise so entwickeln)

anständiges Netzteil sollte dann sein 50-60Euro, CPU-Kühler für evtl. OC


----------



## Tronnic² (5. September 2012)

Kleine Frage, ist es möglich 3 Bildschirme (1920x1080) über Nvidia Surround  PLUS  einen extra Bildschirm anzuschließen? In etwa so:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also das ich praktisch über die drei großen Monitore zocken kann und auf dem einen Teamspeak usw. hab. 

Währe nice wenn mir das jemand beantworten könnte.

Viele Grüße,
Franky.


----------



## bemuehung (5. September 2012)

3 sollten kein Problem sein kannst auch 2 DVI und einen HDMI

wie das mit dem 4. aussieht kein Plan an der 680 wird es aber wohl nich funktionieren

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11944057

kenn mich da aber auch nicht aus da ich nur 2 Monitore hab


----------



## Tronnic² (5. September 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> 3 sollten kein Problem sein kannst auch 2 DVI und einen HDMI
> 
> wie das mit dem 4. aussieht kein Plan an der 680 wird es aber wohl nich funktionieren
> 
> ...



Hallo, also ich möchte ja über die 3 großen Monitore spielen und auf dem kleineren mein Teamspeak usw. haben.  Das mit 3 Bildschirmen funktioniert, aber 4 habe ich leider noch nicht da. Meine Befürchtung ist halt, das er mit dem NVidia Surround alle Bildschirme die ich habe zusammenschließt anstatt nur die 3 und den einen extra.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

Endlich nen RAspberry Pi bestellt, man sehen wann das Spielzeug ankommt 
Muss ich bei ner UK bestellung eig mit stress am zoll rechnen?


----------



## Zoera (6. September 2012)

Nein.
Aber darfst wohl bis im Dezember warten.
Hab meins im Juni bestellt - und hätte im August kommen sollen.
Nun aber noch längere Lieferzeiten....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

Bei meiner Bestellung stand schon 12 Wochen, nicht mehr 16 ^^


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2012)

Benutzt jemand Proxtube und hat ne Ahnung warum die Proxysuche nicht mehr angezeigt wird?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

pfui mit installer


würd niemals irgendwas für wsowas runterladen.
vidproxy.com tuts doch auch


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2012)

was?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

halte nich viel von proxy addons /programmen und so kram, das alles


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Benutzt jemand Proxtube und hat ne Ahnung warum die Proxysuche nicht mehr angezeigt wird?



Im Moment geht es nicht da Youtube was an dem Code gemacht hat... bzw. es geblockt hat. Soll aber irgendwann wieder gehen.


----------



## Littlecool (7. September 2012)

Was ist den z.Z. die beste Grafikkarte die man für ca. 100-120&#8364; bekommt?

Spielt keine Rolle ob Nvidia oder Ati, Neu oder Gebraucht.

Einzig DX11 sollte sie natürlich haben.


Habe die 6870 im Hinterkopf, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Tronnic² (7. September 2012)

Heute sind meine neuen Bildschirme angekommen. Wie findet ihrs? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Littlecool - Hol dir die 6950 gebraucht bei der eBucht. Bekommste für 120-150€.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2012)

_Schaut gut aus Franky..viel Spaß damit ;-)_

_-------_

_@Littlecool : Wie er schon sagte - gebraucht HD6950 oder eine HD6870..wobei die auch erst bei ~130-140€ losgeht..wenn wir von einem "guten" Design sprechen.. :-]_


----------



## Tronnic² (7. September 2012)

Noch ne kleine Frage. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wieso sich meine SysProfile-Signatur nicht updatet? Kann auf der SysProfile Seite auch nichts mehr finden :-/


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2012)

_Was soll denn zu sehen sein? Bei mir ist das Bild von oben zu sehen :-]_


----------



## Tronnic² (7. September 2012)

Ja hab das gerade geändert. Aber das Problem bei SysProfile hat sich mittlerweile geklärt ^^


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Nur 4 GB RAM? Was ist denn da falsch gelaufen? An Geld scheint es dir ja nicht zu mangeln 

Also 8 GB sind sicher sinnvoller :O ... aber 640 KB reichen auch aus.

Hab zwar auch nur 4 GB, das liegt aber daran, dass ich noch ein Mainboard mit DDR2 habe und ich erst Prozessor + Mainboard + RAM ( + SSD) neu kaufen müsste :O ... Und das habe ich auf April 2013 verschoben (als "Belohnung" für meine dann hoffentlich 6 bestandenen Module im Studium (5 regulär + eins nachholen aus dem 1. Semester)).


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2012)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Ja hab das gerade geändert. Aber das Problem bei SysProfile hat sich mittlerweile geklärt ^^



Was für einen Kühler haste bei dir drauf?


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2012)

_"Scythe Mugen 3" - laut SysProfile :-)_


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2012)

Ich frag mich dann wie er den CPU übertaktet hat  auf 4,4 komm ich ohne Vcoreerhöhung nicht, maximum ist 4,2.


----------



## Tronnic² (7. September 2012)

Oh hab in meiner Signatur ausversehn 4 geschrieben ^^ Habe 8GB. Und ja, mein CPU läuft PrimeStable auf 4,4


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Einen Prozessor zu übertakten macht meiner Meinung nach eigentlich kaum Sinn. Wenn man Pech hat, wird er dadurch sogar langsamer als vorher.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Einen Prozessor zu übertakten macht meiner Meinung nach eigentlich kaum Sinn. Wenn man Pech hat, wird er dadurch sogar langsamer als vorher.


eher unwahrscheinlich oder, wenn man es richtig macht und nich fps senkt um multi zu erhöhen

aber geht das eig heutzutage das runtertakten und stromsparen erhalten bleibt wenn man hochtaktet? weil das er ständig auf 100% power läuft selbst beim surfen ist blödsinn.


----------



## Tronnic² (7. September 2012)

Also beim i7 geht das. Meiner taktet im Desktopbetrieb weit runter, und beim gaming auf 4,4GHz


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Mal ein Beispiel:

Takt 1: Befehl 1 Teil 1/30 wird ausgeführt

Takt 2: Befehl 1 Teil 2/30 wird ausgeführt
Takt 2: Befehl 2 Teil 1/30 wird ausgeführt

...

Takt 30: Befehl 1 Teil 30/30 wird ausgeführt
Takt 30: Befehl 2 Teil 29/30 wird ausgeführt
...

Jeder Takt dauert 20 Nanosekunden. 

Die Teilschritte 17 und 21 von Befehl 1 können nicht schneller als in 19 Nanosekunden ausgeführt werden.

Erhöht man die Taktfrequenz und senkt so die Taktdauer auf weniger als 19 ns, muss auf Befehl 1 zwei Takte mehr gewartet werden. Somit dauert es nun 32*19 statt 30*20 Nanosekunden. Also 608 statt 600 Nanosekunden. Somit ist der Prozessor nun bei höherer Taktfrequenz langsamer als vorher.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2012)

Jo, bei mir auch. Solange man einfach den Multiplikator ändert, kanns den auch einfach wieder runterregeln.


----------



## Tronnic² (8. September 2012)

Dann würde der Prozessor ja theoretisch schneller werden wenn ich ihn per Multiplikator runtertakte oder? Aber das kann ja nicht sein, irgendwie versteh ich das nicht :-/


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2012)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Dann würde der Prozessor ja theoretisch schneller werden wenn ich ihn per Multiplikator runtertakte oder? Aber das kann ja nicht sein, irgendwie versteh ich das nicht :-/


Das kann passieren, muss aber nicht. Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass ein Prozessor durch Heruntertakten bei bestimmten Befehlen schneller ist und bei anderen langsamer. Genauso ist es beim Übertakten.

Wenn du jetzt eine Menge einfacher arithmetischer Befehle (a+b, ...) ausführst und der Prozessor bei diesen schneller ist durch Änderung der Taktfrequenz, dann bringt dir das was. Wenn dazwischen aber viele Speicherzugriffe erfolgen, die man dadurch langsamer gemacht hat, dann hat man am Ende nichts gewonnen. Kann sich von Anwendung zu Anwendung unterscheiden, ob sich das Übertakten gelohnt hat. Aber heutige Prozessoren sind so schnell, dass sich Übertakten meist eh nicht lohnt, weil es zu wenig bringt im Vergleich zur sowieso schon vorhandenen Leistung.

Wenn du jetzt einen Prozessor kaufst, der sich nur durch die geringere Taktrate von einem teureren Prozessor unterscheidet (also gleiche Architektur und nur aus verkaufsstrategischen Gründen eine geringere Taktfrequenz), bringt Übertakten aber tatsächlich etwas.

Wie sich ein Prozessor beim Ändern der Taktfrequenz verhält, hängt von der Prozessorarchitektur ab. Und da sieht es aus wie bei Häusern: Es gibt Fenster, Türen, Wände (also die Dinge, die (fast) jeder Prozessor hat, z.B. Additionseinheit oder einen Teil, der Befehle aus dem Speicher holt), und dann noch Bilder von Picasso und eine Küche (die es nicht zwangsläufig in einem Haus geben muss - es gibt z.B. Prozessoren ohne Multiplikationseinheit). Fenster, Türen, Wände, Küche, ... können aber in jedem Haus anders aussehen, ebenso die einzelnen Komponenten des Prozessors.


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2012)

Was Du beschreibst ist nicht ganz falsch - aber wer wirklich ernsthaft uebertaktet weiss auch, dass er nicht nur auf den reinen CPU-Takt schauen muss, sondern eventuell auch den FSB erhoeht oder den RAM-Multiplier aendert. Um die Verzoegerung durch Speicherzugriffe gering zu halten hat man ja ausserdem auch den Cache - wobei der bei speicherintensiven Programmen wie Spielen sicher nicht ausreichen wird und es zu entsprechend vielen Read-Misses kommt. 

Praktisch ist ein Speicherzugriff auch deutlich langsamer als ein einzelner Clock - das heisst es kommt durch den beschriebenen Effekt nicht zu 2 Takte statt 1 Takt sondern z.B. 31 statt 30 Takte - also im Verhaeltnis eher zu einer geringeren Verzoegerung. Ein anstaendiges Programm wird ausserdem aus mehreren Threads bestehen so dass in der Zeit wo auf die Daten vom Speicher gewartet wird andere Sachen von der CPU verarbeitet werden (z.B. die vorherigen Daten). Bringt man dann noch mehrere Cores und Sachen wie Hyperthreading ins Spiel wird der von Dir beschriebene Effekt wahrscheinlich noch mehr vernachlaessigbar...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2012)

Hat jemand Vorschläge für einen Laptop, es soll hauptsächlich gezockt werden, LoL, WC3(da reicht ja jeder Laptop) und evtl andere, etwas neuere Spiele.

Kann jemand was im Preissegment von 700-800Euro empfehlen, mit einem i5-3xxx, einer Gt 540/555M?

Es gibt einfach zu viele Firmen die Laptops herstellen und zu viele Bezeichnungen 

Wäre dankbar für Vorschläge


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. September 2012)

Wenn die 15,6" reichen mit der üblichen Standardauflösung von 1366x768: der hier

Hier ein Test allerdings dort mit höherer Bildschirmauflösung


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Rückantwort.

Also 15" meint er würden ihm reichen.

Evtl gibt es noch einen Vorschlag mit 17"?


&#8364;: also der weiß schon mal zu gefallen den du gepostet hast :O


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

warum bauen die so ein Laptop mit so einem kack Display?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> warum bauen die so ein Laptop mit so einem kack Display?



Was stört denn daran?


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Die Auflösung. Da sollte bei der Grafikkarte schon 1600x900 drin sein.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2012)

Bei 15,6" Laptops hat man eigentlich immer die Auflösung. Finde die auch etwas komisch, manche Spiele lassen sich nur schwer darauf einstellen, 

aber scheint wohl so halb Standard zu sein


----------



## Pyronidas (11. September 2012)

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/a8bf95f653f659b82a7434d1e68c5f86/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/8a647c904ec905467.19202626/Fire-DTX/ 
wobei ich durch den 
http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/a8bf95f653f659b82a7434d1e68c5f86/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/0a947da3aecec8cc5.59351058/HellFire-DTX/
meiner Schwester weiß das er alle aktuellen Games auf höchsgrafik packt aber dafür kostet der auch 850 Teuronen


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Mag sein. Man sollte aber noch bei der Zusammenstellung mal den evtl. Nutzen bei einer bestimmten Hardware berücksichtigen. 
Bei so einer Hardware ist so ein Display meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2012)

Die Deviltech-Dinger sehen natürlich auch nice aus. Der Zweite ist aber zu teuer.


Da ist dann natürlich beim ersten das Display um Längen besser, da Full HD.

15" Full HD
i7 3630QM
Geforce GT 650M
4Gb Ram, 1 Modul
500GB HDD 7200U/min
Laufwerk etc
_____
787 Euro

Was sagt ihr denn zu dieser Zusammenstellung?


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Hört sich gut an. 
Nur was haben die für Gehäuse?
und ein minus Punkt ist dass die 4GB als 1 Modul geliefert werden. Auch wenn man 8 GB nimmt bekommt man nur 1 Modul


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. September 2012)

Über das Gehäuse hab ich bisher nichts finden können.

Und dass der RAM nur 1 Modul hat, hat mich auch gestört, sollte ja eigentlich kP sein, 2x2GB zu verbauen -.-


Mein Kumpel wollte sowieso noch ein paar Wochen warten, wir wollten nur schon mal schauen, wies momentan 
so mit Laptops ausschaut und was man für wieviel bekommt^^


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Soll laut notebookscheck ein MSI sein. Aber eins von den schlechteren.


----------



## Pyronidas (12. September 2012)

Hmm MSI sind schon tolle Notebooks, was allerdngs Mist ist ist der Treibersupport ich hab etliche MSI Laptops im Umkreis und alle jammern sie könnten keine Grafiktreiber direkt installieren da nur die von MSI verwendet werden können, und dann sitzt man da mit nem MSI Treiber von 2011 der erstellt worden ist als der Laptop das erste mal Gebaut worden ist und dann nie wieder aktualisiert wurde. Dafür sind Gehäuse und Verarbeitung recht gut auch haben sie teils echt gute Tastenanschläge und robuste Tasten.
Meine Freundin hatte 4 Jahre nen MSI der hat 499 gekostet neu und hat ihr 4 Jahre erlaubt flüssig WoW zu spielen auf hohen Details

Und der Deviltech für 850 ist nicht so teuer, wo kriegst du sonst für das Geld n anständig großen Bildschirm mit fullHD beim Laptop und noch dazu nen Laptop den du dir weiter aufrüsten kannst, bei Deviltech kannst auch im nachhinein (wie auch bei Alienware) neue CPU oder Graka ordern. 2. Festplattenschacht hast auch zB für ne SSD wenn du dir die nicht gleich einbaun lässt.
Die Verarbeitung ist aussergewöhnlich gut dafür das es kein vollaluminiumgehäuse ist, auch Geräusch und wärmeentwicklung für ein Gerät dieser Leistungsklasse enorm gut.
Meiner Meinung nach reicht auch wenn du nur zockst der günstigere I5 vollkommen aus. Kaum ein Spiel profitert von mehr als 2 Kernen. Eher limitiert dir beim zocken die Festplatte wenn du ne lahme HDD hast (auch mit 7500U/Min schaufelt n MMO noch recht lange daten hin und her) oder der Arbeitsspeicher bzw die Graka

Ich erinnere mich da noch an meinen 5 Kilo Alienware in vollalugehäuse welches mir 2 schöne Brandblasen auf den oberschenkeln bescherrt hat, dagegen sind die Deviltechs richtige Kühlschränke trotz des günstigeren und doch super verarbeiteten Plastikgehäuses. Tastenanschlag echt klasse, fühlt sich fast an wie die legendäre Sidewindertastatur und nichts knirscht und knackt rum.
Einziger Schwachpunkt den ich ausmachen konnte sind die Monitorscharniere die finde ich fast etwas zu leichtgängig obwohl sie den Monitor schon gut auf position halten. Aber ok das ist eher son gefühlsding
Also wenn du für das Geld was besseres zum zocken als das von Deviltech findest will ich das sehen.
Ich kannte den Laden bis vor wenigen Monaten auch nicht aber er ist genial. 
Ich hab leider nur noch nicht rausgefunden wie die es schaffen es so günstig anzubieten.


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2012)

Zu Den Grafikkarten Treibern.
Es sind 2 Grafikkarten drin und das auch noch von ATI? Im BIOS deaktivieren und den Treiber von der ATI Page installieren.


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2012)

_Huhu,_

_Freund hat mal wieder ein Problem._

_Hat neue Teile gekauft :_

_i5 3450_
_ASRock B75 Pro3_
_8GB TeamGroup DDR3 1333MHz CL9_

_Er hatte bis vorhin noch Sound - er hat seine Grafikkarte entfernt (9800GTX+) und ist nun per Onboard-Karte drin..allerdings hat er jetzt keinen Sound mehr._

_Also.. : _

_Der PC erkennt das er Geräte angeschlossen hat - im Lautstärkemixer sieht er auch das Sound da sein müsste (also man sieht das was abgespielt wird) aber er hört halt nichts.._

_Hoffe es ist verständlich..eventuell jemand ne Idee?_


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. September 2012)

Er könnte mal prüfen ob in der Systemsteuerung unter Sound die Onboard Karte als Default Wiedergabegerät eingestellt ist.


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2012)

_Wie genau? Also was genau auswählen? Sorry..hatte das Problem noch nie..er hat aufjeden Fall die richtigen Anschlüsse ausgewählt..also wenn er bei der Uhr unten schaut dann ist sein Headset/Boxen ausgewählt._


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. September 2012)

Wenn du in die Systemsteuerung gehst und dort Sound auswählst und dann dort in den Reiter Wiedergabe gehst, dann stehen sort alle Geräte die Sound wiedergeben können. Dort muss das richtige Gerät als Standard eigenstellt sein damit Sound da raus kommt (ausser man stellt es direkt in der jeweilgen Applikation ein). Also dort die Onboard-Karte suchen und mit Rechtklick -> "Als Standardgerät festlegen" auswählen.

Vermutlich steht dort was wie "Lautsprecher - VIA High Definition Audio" oder eben "Headphone - VIA High Definition Audio" also jenachdem was er als Standard haben will :-)


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2012)

_Achso, ja das ist natürlich eingestellt - das war gleich das erste was wir geschaut haben.._

_Per Optical kriegt er Ton..hm.._


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2012)

_Er hat jetzt komplett Windows neu installiert (um Treiberproblemen vorzubeugen) und hat immernoch Probleme - Ton kommt nur über Koax..also optischen Eingang.._

_Sobald er den grünen Boxenstecker reinsteckt hat er selbst über Koax keinen Ton mehr._

_Soundtreiber hat er von Mainboard-CD installiert._


----------



## eMJay (19. September 2012)

So hab nun endlich meine SSD. Es ist eine Samsung 830.
Kann mir einer sagen ob 290MB/S Schreiben und Lesen ok sind?
Es ist meine erste und hab da noch nicht so viel Plan von. 
Es wird immer von 520 MB/s geredet!?


----------



## Soulii (19. September 2012)

getestet mit welchen programm ?

lass doch einmal as-ssd laufen und poste mal hier das ergebnis.

290 lesen *und* schreiben ist sowieso mehr als krumm


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2012)

Benutz mal AS SSD Benchmark.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob 290MB/S Schreiben und Lesen ok sind?



Wenn du die Platte an einem SATA-2 Port angeschlossen hasst sind die Werte sehr gut, für einen SATA-3 Port wären sie zu langsam...aber wichtiger wenn du sie als Systemplatte verwenden willst sind eh die IOPs und nicht die Spitzentransferraten und die hast du auch am SATA-2 Port.


----------



## eMJay (19. September 2012)

Ist mit CrystalDiskMark uns AS SSD Benchmark sowie das eigene von Samsung alles gleich.
Die Platte hängt auch am Sata-3 Port und wird auch als SATA/300 in CrystalDiskInfo beschrieben. 

Ja es ist eine Systemplatte ist aber nicht neu Installiert hab ein Backup vom HomeServer drauf gespielt.


----------



## Soulii (19. September 2012)

nochmal,
as-ssd laufen lassen und screens hier posten...



> Die Platte hängt auch am Sata-3 Port und wird auch als SATA/300 in CrystalDiskInfo beschrieben.



sata-3 ist aber *nicht* sata/300 ! 
da müsste wenn schon sata/600 stehen



> Ja es ist eine Systemplatte ist aber nicht neu Installiert hab ein Backup vom HomeServer drauf gespielt.



was ja offensichtlich auch käse ist...


----------



## eMJay (20. September 2012)

das hab ich mir schon gedacht dass es nicht eine sauber Lösung ist. 



Soulii schrieb:


> sata-3 ist aber *nicht* sata/300 !
> da müsste wenn schon sata/600 stehen


Das hätte ich mir auch denken können  
Das mit dem SATA Port muss ich morgen mal schauen. 

Vorher evtl. mal neu installieren.


----------



## Soulii (20. September 2012)

is schon spät , morgen nochmal sauber und mit frischem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. September 2012)

hab da nur eine 3 gesehen und mir gedacht das passt schon... dass es aber 300 ist, ist mir irgendwie entgangen


----------



## eMJay (20. September 2012)

So die Platte hängt doch an SATA/600
[attachment=12931:ssd1.JPG]

bekomme trotz dem nur ca. 250MB/s zusammen!?
[attachment=12930:ssd.JPG]

EDIT:

So Kabel und Steckplatz getauscht und schon habe ich 500MB/s
[attachment=12932:ssd2.JPG]


----------



## Soulii (20. September 2012)

das schaut mir nach 

a) treiber nicht aktuell
b) kein ahci

aus.

hast du nochmal nen crystaldiskinfo screen ?


merke: nach 30 min, keine antwort schreiben , sondern mal den frad neu aktualisieren.
jetzt passt ja alles bei dir


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2012)

Hoi, ich häng grad an folgendem Problem:

Wie kann ich meinem Formular anhängen das es wieder auf die Startseite oder auf eine andere Seite zurückkehrt? Ziemlich banal, ich weiß, aber ich raffs nicht 

code unten angehängt



Spoiler





```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>


  
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">


  
  <meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW">


  
  <meta name="keywords" content="eve online, fledermaeuse, killboard">


  
  <meta name="description" content="eve online, fledermaeuse, killboard">

  


  
  <title>Fledermaeuse | EVE Online</title>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="format.css" type="text/css">
</head>


<body text="white">



<div align="center">
<table id="main" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


  <tbody>


    <tr>


      <td align="center">
      
      <table id="main_top" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


        <tbody>


          <tr>


            <td>
            
            <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


              <tbody>


                <tr>


                  <td id="top">
<!-- menü GANZ oben-->
                  
                  <table id="menu" align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


                    <tbody>


                      <tr>


                        <td><a href="mail.html">Mail</a></td>


                        <td class="trenn">|</td>


                        <td><a href="impressum.html">Impressum</a></td>


                      </tr>


                    
                    </tbody>
                  
                  </table>


<!-- ende menü GANZ oben--></td>


                </tr>


                <tr>


                  <td id="top1" align="right">&nbsp;

                  </td>


                </tr>


                <tr>


                  <td id="top2">
                  
                  <table id="menuhorizontal" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="899">


                    <tbody>


                      <tr>


                        <td width="20%"><a href="index.html">News</a></td>


                        <td><img src="images/nav_trenn.jpg" alt="" border="0" height="54" width="2"></td>


                        <td width="20%"><a href="http://www.evemission.de/">EVE Mission</a></td>


                        <td><img src="images/nav_trenn.jpg" alt="" border="0" height="54" width="2"></td>


                        <td width="20%"><a href="http://eve.battleclinic.com">Battleclinic</a></td>


                        <td><img src="images/nav_trenn.jpg" alt="" border="0" height="54" width="2"></td>


                        <td width="20%"><a href="http://fledermaeuse.killmail.org">Killboard</a></td>


                        <td><img src="images/nav_trenn.jpg" alt="" border="0" height="54" width="2"></td>


                        <td width="20%"><a href="about.html">&Uuml;ber uns</a></td>


                      </tr>


                    
                    </tbody>
                  
                  </table>


                  </td>


                </tr>


              
              </tbody>
            
            </table>


            </td>


          </tr>


        
        </tbody>
      
      </table>


      
      <table id="main_inhalt" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


        <tbody>


          <tr>


            <td align="center" valign="top">
            
            <table id="inhalt" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


              <tbody>


                <tr>


                  <td id="inbox" valign="top">
                  
                  <h2><img src="images/kugel.jpg" alt="" border="0" height="37" width="37">&nbsp;&nbsp;Bewerbungsformular </h2>

<center>
<p>Mit * gekennzeichnete Felder sind erforderlich!</p><br>
<form action="http://fledermaeuse.cwsurf.de/bewerbung.php" method="post">
<table width=500>
<table style="font-size:15">
<center>

    <tr>
	<td class='border' colspan=5><center><b>Allgemein</b></center></td>
    </tr>
	<tr>
	<td class='border' width=10%>Spiel *</td>
	<td>
    	<select name=spiel>
						<option selected value='40'>EVE-Online</option>
			    	</select>
	</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
	<td class='border' colspan=2><center><b>Kontakt Details</b></center></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
	<td class='border' width=20%>Ingame Name *</td>
	<td><input type=text maxlength=100 size=50 name=kontaktname></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
	<td class='border' width=20%>Kontakt Email *</td>
	<td><input type=text maxlength=255 size=50 name=kontaktemail></td>
    </tr>

    <tr>
	<td class='border' width=20%>Geburtstag *</td>
	<td>
    	<table>
		<tr>
	    	<td>Monat</td>
	    	<td>Tag</td>
	    	<td>Jahr</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
	    	<td>
			<select name=monat>
			<option value=1>Januar</option>
			<option value=2>Februar</option>
			<option value=3>März</option>
			<option value=4>April</option>
			<option value=5>Mai</option>
			<option value=6>Juni</option>
			<option value=7>Juli</option>
			<option value=8>August</option>
			<option value=9>September</option>
			<option value=10>Oktober</option>
			<option value=11>November</option>
			<option value=12>Dezember</option>
			</select>
	    	</td>
	    	<td>
			<select name=tag>
			<option value='1'>1</option>
<option value='2'>2</option>
<option value='3'>3</option>
<option value='4'>4</option>
<option value='5'>5</option>
<option value='6'>6</option>
<option value='7'>7</option>
<option value='8'>8</option>
<option value='9'>9</option>
<option value='10'>10</option>
<option value='11'>11</option>
<option value='12'>12</option>
<option value='13'>13</option>
<option value='14'>14</option>
<option value='15'>15</option>
<option value='16'>16</option>
<option value='17'>17</option>
<option value='18'>18</option>
<option value='19'>19</option>
<option value='20'>20</option>
<option value='21'>21</option>
<option value='22'>22</option>
<option value='23'>23</option>
<option value='24'>24</option>
<option value='25'>25</option>
<option value='26'>26</option>
<option value='27'>27</option>
<option value='28'>28</option>
<option value='29'>29</option>
<option value='30'>30</option>
<option value='31'>31</option>
			</select>
	    	</td>
	    	<td>
			<select name=jahr>
			<option value='1930'>1930</option>
<option value='1931'>1931</option>
<option value='1932'>1932</option>
<option value='1933'>1933</option>
<option value='1934'>1934</option>
<option value='1935'>1935</option>
<option value='1936'>1936</option>
<option value='1937'>1937</option>
<option value='1938'>1938</option>
<option value='1939'>1939</option>
<option value='1940'>1940</option>
<option value='1941'>1941</option>
<option value='1942'>1942</option>
<option value='1943'>1943</option>
<option value='1944'>1944</option>
<option value='1945'>1945</option>
<option value='1946'>1946</option>
<option value='1947'>1947</option>
<option value='1948'>1948</option>
<option value='1949'>1949</option>
<option value='1950'>1950</option>
<option value='1951'>1951</option>
<option value='1952'>1952</option>
<option value='1953'>1953</option>
<option value='1954'>1954</option>
<option value='1955'>1955</option>
<option value='1956'>1956</option>
<option value='1957'>1957</option>
<option value='1958'>1958</option>
<option value='1959'>1959</option>
<option value='1960'>1960</option>
<option value='1961'>1961</option>
<option value='1962'>1962</option>
<option value='1963'>1963</option>
<option value='1964'>1964</option>
<option value='1965'>1965</option>
<option value='1966'>1966</option>
<option value='1967'>1967</option>
<option value='1968'>1968</option>
<option value='1969'>1969</option>
<option value='1970'>1970</option>
<option value='1971'>1971</option>
<option value='1972'>1972</option>
<option value='1973'>1973</option>
<option value='1974'>1974</option>
<option value='1975'>1975</option>
<option value='1976'>1976</option>
<option value='1977'>1977</option>
<option value='1978'>1978</option>
<option value='1979'>1979</option>
<option value='1980'>1980</option>
<option value='1981'>1981</option>
<option value='1982'>1982</option>
<option value='1983'>1983</option>
<option value='1984'>1984</option>
<option value='1985'>1985</option>
<option value='1986'>1986</option>
<option value='1987'>1987</option>
<option value='1988'>1988</option>
<option value='1989'>1989</option>
<option value='1990'>1990</option>
<option value='1991'>1991</option>
<option value='1992'>1992</option>
<option value='1993'>1993</option>
<option value='1994'>1994</option>
<option value='1995'>1995</option>
<option value='1996'>1996</option>
<option value='1997'>1997</option>
<option value='1998'>1998</option>
<option value='1999'>1999</option>
<option value='2000'>2000</option>
<option value='2001'>2001</option>
<option value='2002'>2002</option>
<option value='2003'>2003</option>
			</select>
	    	</td>
		</tr>
    	</table>
	</td>
    </tr>
    
    <tr>
	<td class='border' colspan=2><center><b>Zusatzinfo</b></center></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
	<td class='border' width=20%>
    	Erzähle etwas über dich!
	</td>
	<td><textarea rows=10 cols=50 name=info></textarea></td>
    </tr>

    
    <tr>
	<td class='border' width=20%>Folgende Aufgabe bitte lösen: 10 * 4</td>
	<td>
	<input type=text maxlength=255 size=50 name=ergebnis>
	<input type=hidden value=10 maxlength=255 size=50 name=zahleins>
	<input type=hidden value=4 maxlength=255 size=50 name=zahlzwei>
	</td>
    </tr>
    
    <tr>
	<td class='border' colspan=2><center><input type=submit value='Abschicken'></center></td>
    </tr>
	</center>
</table>
</form>


&nbsp;<br>


&nbsp;<br>
&nbsp;<br>
&nbsp;<br>
                  <br>


                  <br>


                  <br>


                  
 
<!-- ende inhalt-->
                </tr>


              
              </tbody>
            
            </table>


            </td>


          </tr>


        
        </tbody>
      
      </table>


<!-- fuss-->
      
      <table id="main_fuss" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">


        <tbody>


          <tr>


            <td id="fuss">
Fledermaeuse&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&bull;&nbsp; EVE Online Corp
&nbsp;&bull;&nbsp; Since 2012
            </td>


          </tr>


          <tr>


            <td id="fuss2" align="center" width="100%">
<!-- ende menü GANZ unten--><b style="color: rgb(143, 143, 143); font-weight: bold;">[</b>
- (C) 2012 fledermaeuse.cwsurf.de - <b style="color: rgb(143, 143, 143); font-weight: bold;">]</b><br> 
            </td>


          </tr>


        
        </tbody>
      
      </table>


<!-- ende fuss-->
      </td>


    </tr>


  
  </tbody>
</table>


</div>


</body>
</html>
```




edit: hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Soulii (21. September 2012)

target="_self"


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> target="_self"



wat? 

ich habs so gemacht


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>


  
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">


  
  <meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW">


  
  <meta name="keywords" content="eve online, fledermaeuse, killboard">


  
  <meta name="description" content="eve online, fledermaeuse, killboard">

  


  
  <title>Fledermaeuse | EVE Online</title>
</head>
<?php 
$spiel=$_POST['spiel']; 
$kontaktname=$_POST['kontaktname']; 
$kontaktemail=$_POST['kontaktemail']; 
$tag=$_POST['tag']; 
$monat=$_POST['monat']; 
$jahr=$_POST['jahr']; 
$info=$_POST['info']; 
$ausgabe= "\r\n". $spiel. "; ". $kontaktname. "; ". $kontaktemail. "; ". $tag. ".". $monat. ".". $jahr. "; ". $info;
$datei=fopen("bewerbung.txt","a"); 
$output=fwrite($datei,$ausgabe); 
fclose($datei); 
?>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3; url=http://www.fledermaeuse.cwsurf.de/">
<p><center><h1>Du wirst weitergeleitet!</h1></center><p>
```


----------



## Soulii (21. September 2012)

was im endeffekt das ist was ich meine


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Man macht ein Design nicht mehr mit Tabellen seit ... 7 Jahren oder so^^ Heutzutage nimmt man CSS, insbesondere Eigenschaften wie float, um Elemente zu positionieren und in der Größe, Form, Farbe, usw. anzupassen.

Tabellen sind dafür da, dass du irgendwas in Tabellenform packst, was in Tabellenform sein muss, z.B. eine Mitgliederliste mit den Spalten Name, Klasse, Stufe, ...

Nimm mal die <center>-Tags raus und ersetze sie z.B. durch <div align="center"></div>, denn die <center>-Tags sind kein Bestandteil von HTML 5 (von HTML 4 zwar schon, aber veraltete Techniken sind irgendwie doof ^^). 

Als Doctype reicht folgende Angabe: 
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
```

Ebenso würde ich utf-8 statt iso-8859-1 verwenden, da dies alle Zeichen enthält, die man verwenden kann, also auch Chinesisch, Kyrillisch, Loatisch, Persisch, Hindi, ... Du musst das Dokument dann natürlich auch in dem von dir verwendeten Editor im Format UTF-8 (heißt möglicherweise Unicode) abspeichern. Zusätzlich zu der Angabe in den META-Tags kannst du auch nochmal einen Header mit PHP senden (muss am Anfang des Dokumentes vor jeglicher Ausgabe (also auch vor leeren Zeilen, Leerzeichen, ...) stehen):

```
<?php
header('Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8');
?>
```


Abgesehen davon kannst du eine Weiterleitung am besten mit PHP machen:

```
$url="http://www.deine-website.de/pfad/zur/seite/";
header("Location: ".$url);
exit;
```

Dann musst du auch jegliche Ausgabe (also das, was an den Web-Browser gesendet wird) aus der PHP-Datei rausnehmen, die das verarbeitet, sonst funktioniert das mit der Weiterleitung nicht (Text auszugeben macht sowieso keinen Sinn, da die Weiterleitung so umgesetzt ist, dass der Besucher nicht mal die Seite sieht, sondern direkt die Seite, zu der er weitergeleitet werden soll). Du kannst den Nutzer je nachdem, ob alles richtig gelaufen ist oder ein Fehler aufgetreten ist (ein Feld nicht ausgefüllt, ...) dann auch zu einer Erfolgs- bzw. einer Fehlerseite weiterleiten. Wenn man z.B. in einem Forum einen Thread erstellt, ist eine Weiterleitung direkt zum Thread sinnvoll. So kann man im Browser auch auf "zurück" drücken und hat nicht diese Meldung "Wollen Sie das Formular wirklich erneut senden?", sondern kommt direkt zur "Thread erstellen"-Seite zurück.

PS: Nicht böse gemeint, aber ohne Kritik kommst du ja auch nicht weiter


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2012)

Ich hab halt seit Ewigkeiten nichts mit Webdesign gemacht. Das ist auch keine große Sache, mach ich einfach aus Spaß. Die CSS hab ich mit müh und not hingeklatscht und zusammengeflickt


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

Hatte heute das Problem, dass beim Starten des PCs alles so war, wie sonst auch - nur als Windows starten sollte ("Windows wird gestartet"), kam stattdessen ein blinkender Unterstrich, der auch nicht mehr weg ging, bis ich den PC ausgemacht habe. Dann habe ich mal die ältere Festplatte entfernt und nur die neuere drin gelassen, dann ging es wieder. Kann es sein, dass das Problem durch die alte (kaputte?) Festplatte verursacht wurde?

Windows ist auf der neueren Festplatte installiert, die alte dient(e) nur als Backup-Disc, falls mal eine Festplatte ausfallen sollte.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. September 2012)

Ja das kann schon passieren, wenn die (defekte) Platte vom Bios nicht ordnungsgemäß inizialisiert wird.
Das gleiche hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal mit einer Platte. Erst nach dem Ausbau lief alles wieder.


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

AAAAAAH! Ein Bluescreen!

Wie toll doch alles funktioniert ... das einzige, was jetzt seit 7 Jahren funktioniert, ist die Taschenlampe, die wir mal in der 6. Klasse bauen sollten. Die leuchtet jetzt - nach 7 Jahren - immer noch, ohne dass ich jemals die Batterie wechseln musste.


----------



## Shaxul (23. September 2012)

Abend! Bin grade auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Win 7 64 bit Version. Bei amazon auf dieses "Reinstallations-Pack" gestoßen, mit dem man angeblich die 30-Tage-Testversion problemlos upgraden kann. Das gute: Das Teil kostet nur 40 Euro und damit knapp die Hälfte von der OEM-Version.
Hier mal der Link zu Amazon - Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## mristau (23. September 2012)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]2 Infos würden mich davon abhalten[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1. [/font][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Telefonische Aktivierung ist möglicherweise erforderlich[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]2. Amazon verkauft das nicht selbst, sondern nur Reseller[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]zu 1. Wenn die Seriennummer noch nie verwendet wurde, dann geht Internet-Aktivierung zu 100%, dadurch dass die schreiben man müsste evtl telefonisch aktivieren, kann es durchaus sein, dass bereits jemand dieses Windows nutzt.[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Bzw. es steht ja eh dabei, dass die Lizenz gebraucht ist, also keine Garantie, ob nicht der vorherige Besitzer das noch nebenher verwendet.
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]zu 2. Ich persönlich würde bei Amazon nur Dinge kaufen, die zumindest auch Amazon selbst zu ähnlichen Preisen verkauft[/font]


----------



## Shaxul (23. September 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]2 Infos würden mich davon abhalten[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]1. [/font][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Telefonische Aktivierung ist möglicherweise erforderlich[/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]2. Amazon verkauft das nicht selbst, sondern nur Reseller[/font]
> ...



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass da was nicht ganz knusprig ist. Die vielen guten Bewertungen haben mich dann aber überlegen lassen.
Denke, dann werd ich davon Abstand nehmen und die richtige Version kaufen für 80, da weiß ich dann, dass sie funktioniert.
Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

Langsam fängts an Spaß zu machen 

Erster Gehversuch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (25. September 2012)

Hauptsache Borderlands 2 auf .


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

Ja, Steam war down und ich hab gewartet


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

mir ist gestern 2 mal während dem spielen von WoW, der PC abgeschmiert, und zwar so, dass nur noch das "stromkappen" geholfen hat.

der fehler muss meiner meinung nach an einer wow einstellung liegen, da die kiste ansonsten mit nichts probleme hat.

hat jemand eine idee an was für einer einstellung sowas liegen kann?

Ablauf....munter am zocken dann standbild...Teamspeak tot windows taste oder ctrl alt del ohne wirkung.

PC:
i7 irgendwas
8gb ram
nvidia gtx 580
Alienware komplett paket. noch nicht mal ein jahr alt.


----------



## Soulii (1. Oktober 2012)

eventvwr ?
temps ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2012)

> Alienware komplett paket



Hast du das Teil jemals aufgeschraubt / von innen sauber gemacht? Könnte sich dementsprechend um ne Überhitzung handeln.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab ihn mal aufgemacht allerdings nicht geputzt, da sauber.

es kommt zwar sehr warme luft raus, aber überhitzen würde er ja auch bei anderen games wie GTA4, Skyrim usw. die spielt er aber ohne probleme.


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ja hab ihn mal aufgemacht allerdings nicht geputzt, da sauber.
> 
> es kommt zwar sehr warme luft raus, aber überhitzen würde er ja auch bei anderen games wie GTA4, Skyrim usw. die spielt er aber ohne probleme.



Temperaturen checken, ganz wichtig...

CPU und Graka Temp

entsprechende Tools runterladen.
Aber nicht Speedfan, das hat mir das ganze System geschrottet. Also jedenfalls hab ich keine gute Erfahrungen damit.

Für MSI Grakas empfiehlt sich AFTERBURNER...zeigt auch CPU Temp an soweit ich weiß
Temperaturen hier posten. Am Lüfter per Hand fühlen ist wenig aussagekräftig


Wenns nur an WoW liegen sollte (andere Spiele testen mit hohen Einstellungen, mehrere Stunden) - addons überprüfen die du installiert hast. WoW ggf. auf Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen.

Das ist soweit alles was mir dazu einfällt


----------



## Magogan (2. Oktober 2012)

Ist es normal, dass Rendern von Fraps-Aufnahmen ca. 2 Minuten pro aufgenommene Minute benötigt?


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

jap, das fraps riesengroß speichert ...


----------



## Magogan (2. Oktober 2012)

Und 2,25 GB für 21 Minuten nach dem Rendern sind aber nicht normal, oder?


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

naja "normal" - kommt halt meist auf die bitrate und den codec an


----------



## yves1993 (2. Oktober 2012)

Könnte mir mal jemand erklären wie genau man die Dumpfiles eines Bluescreens auslesen kann?

Ich habe lange danach gegoogelt und immer wieder tauchen Sachen wie dumpchk.exe usw auf aber das gibt es anscheinend unter Windows 7 nicht mehr. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit die immer wieder erwähnt wird sind die Windows Symbols und diese hab ich mir auch bereits runtergeladen allerdings helfen mir selbst die Beschreibungen dort überhaupt nicht weiter...
Ich blick einfach nicht durch wie damit umgehen bzw wo und was und wie...

Ich frag mich gerade sowieso wieso es einem Microsoft so verdammt schwer macht gerade Fehlermeldungen überhaupt auszulesen, wenn wir heutzutage schon die Technik dazu haben dass das auch alles notiert wird.... -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ...



Mein Problem scheint behoben.
Kollege von mir meinte es könnte daran liegen, da der CPU übertaktet sei. Scheinbar gibt es spiele die damit nicht klar kommen.
Habe also im Alienware command center was rumgestellt (von höchstleistung auf ausbalanciert) und siehe da seit dem keine freezes mehr.


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Auf wie viel DPI habt ihr eure Mäuse eingestellt?

<--- 5700


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

16k


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

16000 DPI? Was ist das denn für eine Maus?


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2012)

1800, schon immer. Eigentlich ist höher besser und dann je nach Spiel die Empfindlichkeit regulieren, aber ich hab sowieso großes Mauspad, also passt das


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Oktober 2012)

16,000 gibt's glaub ich meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.

Habe eine Razer Lachesis, schon seit ueber 4 Jahren! Also Top, Top! und die kann man bis zu 4.000DPI einstellen, benutze aber nur um die 2000, reicht vollkommen..


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Oktober 2012)

Razer DeathAdder fest eingestellte 1800 DPI und damit voll zufrieden, die Zaheln sind eh nur Werbegags, so wie die 4 GB Grafikspeicher bei Mediamarkt Mittelklassegrafikkarten.


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Also 5700 DPI ist kein Werbegag, das kommt schon hin ... etwa 1 cm bewegen -> 1920 px weiter (sind nicht ganz 5700 DPI, aber vielleicht habe ich mich auch vermessen) ...


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2012)

Für mich ist alles über 2500 DPI unspielbar. Kurz die Maus angetippt und schon fliegt der Cursor von der einen Seite des Bildes zur anderen. Nee, das ist nicht meins. Nur wenn ich bei BF3 an den MGs der Jeeps sitze drehe ich die DPI hoch, die drehen sich ja auch verdammt langsam und unterm Fahren kann man auf nix zielen was sich bewegt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also 5700 DPI ist kein Werbegag, das kommt schon hin ... etwa 1 cm bewegen -> 1920 px weiter (sind nicht ganz 5700 DPI, aber vielleicht habe ich mich auch vermessen) ...



Du kannst softwareseitig die Mausgeschwindigkeit anpassen.


----------



## Xidish (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei ir ist es immer noch so ... höher geht nicht und ich benötige es auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Per Tasten an der Maus (+ und -) kann ich das je nach Bedarf einstellen.
Ansonsten kann man das ja eh noch feiner in den Systemeinstellungen definieren.

ps.


xynlovesit schrieb:


> 16,000 gibt's glaub ich meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.


Habe eben mal nachgeschaut.
Manche geben zwar 800/16000 dpi an.
Im Datenblatt steht dann aber nur was von 1600 dpi.

Allerdings scheint es wirklich solche Mäuse zu geben, wie z.B. diese Razer Diamondback. 


greetz


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2012)

Seit 6 Jahren 1,6k DPI mit meiner MX518. Mehr brauch ich nicht, und sie funktioniert immer noch top =)


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Kann mir jemande sagen auf was ich beim Kauf einer SSD achten muss?
Gibts da überhaupt was zu beachten?

Gruss


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Oktober 2012)

Schau dir mal dieses Roundup an.


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Oktober 2012)

Sooo, Windows 8 läuft endlich und mein Desktop ist fertig eingerichtet =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2012)

_Schaut schick aus :-)_


----------



## Magogan (16. Oktober 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zu Windows 4S, abgesehen vom größerem Display? Wieso soll ich mir das Windows 5 kaufen?

... Hmm, irgendwie glaube ich, dass ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe ... Aber ich komm' nicht drauf ...


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schaut schick aus :-)_



Nein nein und nochmals nein. Dieses hässliche Windows-Logo ruiniert alles! Grrr!

Aber interessant ist das auf dem Desktop Software im Wert eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens zu sehen ist. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Oktober 2012)

*Fast* alles legal =P


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte mal hier noch eine kleine Frage in den Raum werfen.

Mein CPU Lüfter hat sich gerade verabschiedet. Könnt ihr mir irgend einen guten Lüfter empfehlen? Die Lautstärke ist eher zweitrangig, Hauptsache der Luftdurchsatz ist gut und natürlich mit 4 pin PWM. 

Der CPU läuft zwar auch ohne Lüfter bei vollast mit ca. 65C, aber auf dauer auch nicht das wahre :/ Würde gerne gleich morgen bestellen, deswegen währe ich für ein paar schnelle Tipps dankbar. Und wenn es geht in Schwarz oder Dunkelblau (muss nicht unbedingt sein, aber währe schön)


----------



## Pyronidas (17. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ditech.at/artikel/WAKC04/Wasserkuehlung_CORSAIR_Cooling_Hydro_Series_H60.html


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2012)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Scythe/Shuriken_Rev._B/31524/?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Scythe/Big_Shuriken_2_Rev.B/973527/?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Alpenfoehn/Brocken/31283/?


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, aber ich bräuchte eigentlich nur einen Lüfter (also keinen ganzen Kühler)^^


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber interessant ist das auf dem Desktop Software im Wert eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens zu sehen ist. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


Hmm, also eher ein neuer Kleinwagen ... 10000 Euro kommen schon zusammen, die Adobe-Programme kosten so zwischen 400 und 1000 Euro größtenteils.


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2012)

_Hey Franky,_

_was brauchst du denn? 120mm oder 140mm?_

_Schau dir mal die "Noiseblocker BlackSilent" an - sollten passen. :-)_


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Tipp painschkes, habe mir jetzt doch das hier bestellt ( http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0051U7HMS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 ). Denn da mein CPU Kühler so groß ist musste ich immer auf den Lüfter an der Seitentür verzichten. So hab ich bissl mehr platz und hoffentlich eine bessere Kühlung.

:-)

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Shadlight (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir einen Laptop empfehlen, welcher leise ist und HD Videos ruckelfrei abspielen kann? Sollte so günstig wie möglich sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Oktober 2012)

Mein Link


----------



## eMJay (19. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand was zu/über www.softwarebilliger.de sagen?

Brauche für einen Rechner eine XP und Office Version.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Oktober 2012)

Soo, meine neue CPU Kühlung ist eingebaut. War ganz schön knapp (zu knapp). Musste leider ein bisschen feilen aber zum Schluss ging es dann doch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seeehr knapp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU im idle bei ca. 25C. Bei Volllast mit 4,4GHz bei ca. 50C. :-) Hat sich gelohnt. ^^


----------



## Saji (20. Oktober 2012)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Soo, meine neue CPU Kühlung ist eingebaut. War ganz schön knapp (zu knapp). Musste leider ein bisschen feilen aber zum Schluss ging es dann doch
> 
> 
> CPU im idle bei ca. 25C. Bei Volllast mit 4,4GHz bei ca. 50C. :-) Hat sich gelohnt. ^^



Na ich weiß nicht. Sieht nicht so dolle aus. Sieht um ehrlich zu sein aus als wäre es falsch montiert worden. :x Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach kein Fan von solchen Systemen. Auch wenn die Kühlleistung natürlich für sich spricht. ^^

Ganz ab davon würde ist so ein riesiges Ding nicht mal in meinen Rechner reinkriegen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Oktober 2012)

Ein Gaming-Notebook, dass sich vom Einheitsbrei (was die verbauten Komponenten angeht) mal unterscheidet, grad gesehen ([url="http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/notebooks/24132-test-msi-gx60-guenstiger-gamer-mit-radeon-hd-7970m.html?start=0"]hier zum Test[/url]) Die Komponenten sind schon ziemlich interessant!


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schonWin8 aktiv im Einsatz? Überlege mir gerade eine Lizenz zu kaufen solange sie noch so spottbillig sind. Weiß nur nicht ob ich das dann für den PC oder das Notebook verwende. Hauptsächlich würde mich halt interessieren wie es im Vergleich zu Win7 ist, und Microsoft seiner Linie treu blieb (Gut-Schlecht-Gut-Schlecht) und wie sich das neue OS performancemäßig schlägt.


----------



## xynlovesit (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich du waere, wuerede ich es erstmal auf einem Zweitsystem installiren, sprich das Hauptsystem erstmal davon verschont lassen. Sinnvoller waere dann das Laptop.


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wenn ich du waere, wuerede ich es erstmal auf einem Zweitsystem installiren, sprich das Hauptsystem erstmal davon verschont lassen. Sinnvoller waere dann das Laptop.



Wäre auch meine Idee gewesen. Mein Laptop könnte eh eine Neuinstallation vertragen. ^^


----------



## exill (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe, und zwar folgendes:
Ich will mir Anfang nächsten Monats einen 24 Zoll Bildschirm kaufen. Momentan hab ich einen 23 Zoll Bildschirm in Benutzung, mit dem ich auch fernsehn kann, der ist allerdings schon etwas älter und daher noch ohne HDMI Anschluss. Den 23 Zoll würde ich dann als Zweitbildschirm benutzen. Jetzt meine Frage, wie ist das mit dem HDMI Anschluss? Ich hab Momentan ne *NVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti* als Grafikkarte drin und das ganze ist auf nem *ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail* Mainboard. Das Mainboard hat von sich aus einen HDMI Anschluss, der momentan von mir nicht genutzt wird, also frei wäre. Könnte ich mir jetzt einfach einen neuen Monitor mit HDMI Anschluss kaufen und einfach an das Mainboard anschließen? Oder muss das unbedingt an die Grafikkarte? Wenn ja, gibt es da irgendwelche Adapter für? Weil ich auf der Grafikkarte nur 2 VDI Anschlüsse hab. Der 23" Monitor hat eigentlich auch einen VGA als Stecker, da benutz ich momentan einen VGA-VDI Adapter.
Wenn ich einen solchen HDMI-VGA Adapter benutzen würde, würde ich dann Reaktionszeit oder sonst in irgend einer Weise Leistung einbüßen?

Danke im Vorraus.

Grüße,
Nestala

Edit: Bin grade auf die grandiose Idee gekommen einfach mal nach dem HDMI-DVI Adapter zu googlen, also weiß ich jetzt wenigstens das es das gibt.


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonWin8 aktiv im Einsatz? Überlege mir gerade eine Lizenz zu kaufen solange sie noch so spottbillig sind. Weiß nur nicht ob ich das dann für den PC oder das Notebook verwende. Hauptsächlich würde mich halt interessieren wie es im Vergleich zu Win7 ist, und Microsoft seiner Linie treu blieb (Gut-Schlecht-Gut-Schlecht) und wie sich das neue OS performancemäßig schlägt.



Im Prinzip ist es wie Win 7. Der Start Button fehlt halt und man muss sich an der Stelle ein wenig umgewöhnen, was aber fix geht.
Ich habe es erst einen Tag drauf, aber mich eigentlich schon umgewöhnt.

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich derzeit bis auf das schnellere hochfahren auch keinen wirklichen Mehrwert gegenüber Windows 7.

Das Angebot läuft ja noch bis zum 31.01. - ich würde da ggf. einfach noch etwas warten.


----------



## Saji (28. Oktober 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es wie Win 7. Der Start Button fehlt halt und man muss sich an der Stelle ein wenig umgewöhnen, was aber fix geht.
> Ich habe es erst einen Tag drauf, aber mich eigentlich schon umgewöhnt.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich derzeit bis auf das schnellere hochfahren auch keinen wirklichen Mehrwert gegenüber Windows 7.
> ...



Naja... was wäre das Hochfahren ohne dabei noch mal schnell aufs Klo oder eine rauchen zu gehen.  Im Grunde also bis jetzt ein Win7 Repolished mit App-Store, wenn ich das richtig sehe. ^^ Aber wenn das Angebot noch so lange gilt kann ich ja die weiten Meinungen abwarten und mich dann noch immer dafür oder dagegen entscheiden. Merci.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Oktober 2012)

exill schrieb:


> Hey, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe, und zwar folgendes:
> Ich will mir Anfang nächsten Monats einen 24 Zoll Bildschirm kaufen. Momentan hab ich einen 23 Zoll Bildschirm in Benutzung, mit dem ich auch fernsehn kann, der ist allerdings schon etwas älter und daher noch ohne HDMI Anschluss. Den 23 Zoll würde ich dann als Zweitbildschirm benutzen. Jetzt meine Frage, wie ist das mit dem HDMI Anschluss? Ich hab Momentan ne *NVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti* als Grafikkarte drin und das ganze ist auf nem *ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail* Mainboard. Das Mainboard hat von sich aus einen HDMI Anschluss, der momentan von mir nicht genutzt wird, also frei wäre. Könnte ich mir jetzt einfach einen neuen Monitor mit HDMI Anschluss kaufen und einfach an das Mainboard anschließen? Oder muss das unbedingt an die Grafikkarte? Wenn ja, gibt es da irgendwelche Adapter für? Weil ich auf der Grafikkarte nur 2 VDI Anschlüsse hab. Der 23" Monitor hat eigentlich auch einen VGA als Stecker, da benutz ich momentan einen VGA-VDI Adapter.
> Wenn ich einen solchen HDMI-VGA Adapter benutzen würde, würde ich dann Reaktionszeit oder sonst in irgend einer Weise Leistung einbüßen?
> 
> ...


Du musst ihn an der Grafikkarte anschließen, ansonsten bekommst du wenn überhaupt nur die Leistung der eingebauten Intelgrafik. Aber an der GTX 560Ti müsste noch ein mini-HDMI Anschluss sein, dementsprechend würde ich für HDMI auch diesen (per Adapter) verwenden. Aber DVI und HDMI haben übrigens die gleiche Bildqualität.


----------



## Tronnic² (1. November 2012)

Kleine Frage, meint ihr mein 750W Coba Nitrox Netzteil reicht für zwei GTX 680 im SLI-betrieb? Meine restliche Hardware findet ihr in meiner Signatur


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2012)

_Jup, 750W reichen. :-)_
_
_
_Netzteil wäre nicht mein erste Wahl - aber ist ja trotzdem gut._


----------



## Tronnic² (1. November 2012)

okay danke.


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Speichern von Filmen in mehreren Teilen bei Movie Maker zu automatisieren, wenn man die Teile bereits als Projektdateien einzeln gespeichert hat?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edit: Windows hat aber ein seltsames Verhalten, wenn man die Prozesspriorität ändert ... Hab den Movie Maker mal auf hohe Priorität gesetzt und wollte ein Youtube-Video nebenbei gucken -> Ich konnte die Maus nicht mehr richtig bewegen ^^[/font]


----------



## Tronnic² (13. November 2012)

Huhu, kleine Frage. Weis jemand die IP Adressen von www.youtube.de und www.twitch.tv ? Ich benutze einen DualWAN router und würde gerne diese beiden Seiten über WAN1 (SkyDSL) laufen lassen, den rest über WAN2 (Vodafone LTE). Das ganze aus trafficgründen, da LTE mir leider nur 15GB vollen speed gibt.

Währe über Antworten dankbar, da ich über google leider nichts genaueres finden kann, bzw nur IP adressen die nicht funktionieren.

Gruß,
Franky.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. November 2012)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Huhu, kleine Frage. Weis jemand die IP Adressen von www.youtube.de und www.twitch.tv ? Ich benutze einen DualWAN router und würde gerne diese beiden Seiten über WAN1 (SkyDSL) laufen lassen, den rest über WAN2 (Vodafone LTE). Das ganze aus trafficgründen, da LTE mir leider nur 15GB vollen speed gibt.
> 
> Währe über Antworten dankbar, da ich über google leider nichts genaueres finden kann, bzw nur IP adressen die nicht funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit "nslookup www.youtube.de"?


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Hmm, bei mir hängt der PC manchmal ein wenig, z.B. bei Minecraft läuft es flüssig und hängt dann einfach mal kurz für eine halbe Sekunde (ungefähr einmal alle 2 Minuten tritt das auf). Kann das am Arbeitsspeicher (DDR2) liegen bzw. an dem Teil des Arbeitsspeichers, der ausgelagert ist (die Festplatte ist schon ein wenig langsam)?

Außerdem kommt es auch mal vor, dass die Maus hängt bzw. sich langsam bewegt, als würden die Eingaben ("Maus bewegt sich") langsamer verarbeitet, als sie ankommen.

Und noch eine Frage: Wenn ich von meinem Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (4x3,00 GHz), 4 GB DDR2 RAM auf einen Intel Core i7 3930K-Prozessor mit 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz RAM umsteigen würde, würde ich in Spielen (RIFT) dann mehr FPS haben? In RIFT habe ich z.B. aktuell 24 FPS, in bevölkerten Gebieten weniger (also wären auch 5 mehr FPS ausreichend, um ein wenig flüssiger spielen zu können); Guild Wars 2 befindet sich auch in etwa in dem Bereich ... Ich habe eine nVidia GTX 560 Ti 1 GB Grafikkarte ... Oder müsste ich da vielleicht eher die Grafikkarte austauschen? Ist vielleicht der Arbeitsspeicher zu wenig?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. November 2012)

also auf den i7-3930k zu updaten ist zuviel des Guten, maximal würd ich zum zocken den i5-3550k nehmen. Obs an der grafikkarte hängt siehst du daran ob das problem auch auftritt, wenn du mit niedrigen einstellungen spielst.


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> also auf den i7-3930k zu updaten ist zuviel des Guten, maximal würd ich zum zocken den i5-3550k nehmen. Obs an der grafikkarte hängt siehst du daran ob das problem auch auftritt, wenn du mit niedrigen einstellungen spielst.


Naja, ich will auch Videos rendern, da ist eine schnelle CPU schon praktisch ^^

Vielleicht dann eher der i7 3770K, aber das kann ich ja dann immer noch entscheiden^^

Es geht mir eben darum, auch in 5 Jahren noch einen schnellen Prozessor zu haben, den ich nicht gleich austauschen muss ^^

Bei RIFT habe ich z.B. teilweise auch auf niedrigen Einstellungen nur 20 FPS, auf maximalen Einstellungen dann ... naja, ebenfalls 20 FPS, vielleicht auch 17 ^^ Kommt auf das Gebiet an ...

Sollte ich vielleicht eher eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen? Oder lohnt sich das nicht bei meiner aktuellen CPU bzw. den verbauten 4 GB DDR2 RAM?


----------



## xynlovesit (14. November 2012)

32GB RAM, warum so viel? Maximal wuerde ich dir 16GB RAM empfehlen, aber CPU ist schon passend fuer Rendern.


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2012)

_Wie schaut denn dein Budget aus? Danach würd ich die "Zusammenstellung" aussuchen / fest machen. :-)_


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> 32GB RAM, warum so viel? Maximal wuerde ich dir 16GB RAM empfehlen, aber CPU ist schon passend fuer Rendern.


Weil es gerade so billig ist^^

Nein, keine Ahnung, aber da das Mainboard nur 4 Slots hat und der Prozessor 4 Speicherkanäle unterstützt und ich somit alle 4 Plätze belegen sollte, kaufe ich lieber gleich 32 GB als jetzt 16 GB zu kaufen und später irgendwann dann nochmal Geld für 32 GB ausgeben zu müssen ^^ Es soll ja locker 5 Jahre halten ^^

Vor 5 Jahren waren 4 GB viel, jetzt sind es 16 GB - also werden in 5 Jahren bestimmt 32 GB sowas wie Standard sein ^^

Budget ... naja ... in Anbetracht dessen, dass es eine Investition für 5 Jahre ist, darf es ruhig ein wenig mehr sein, aber ich habe mich eigentlich schon für den Prozessor entschieden, wenn, dann bräuchte ich noch ein paar Tipps für ein passendes Mainboard ... Und vielleicht ein billiger Kühler, da bei dem Prozessor möglicherweise keiner dabei ist^^

Aber ich denke, ich werde noch bis Weihnachten warten ^^

*Aber bringt mir das mehr FPS oder sollte ich eher eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen?*


----------



## Tronnic² (14. November 2012)

Morgen sollte mein zweite GTX 680 Phantom kommen. Meint ihr es ist möglich den rechten "SLI-Brückenanschluss" anstatt den linken zu nutzen? Oder spielt es keine rolle welchen der zwei Anschlüsse man benutzt? Denn müsste ich jetzt den linken nutzen hätte ich ein Problem :-/

Gruß, Franky.


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2012)

Ach das Budget darf ruhig mehrere tausend Euro sein, Mago hat ja als Student mehr als genug Geld für teure Anschaffungen, die sich mittlerweile auf jeden Monat häufen.

Auch der i7-3930k ist totaler Bullshit...2011er Sockel ist deutlich teurer und der Prozessor ist absolut (!) übertrieben, auch fürs Video rendern. Den Sprung zwischen einem guten i5 und dem i7 ist einfach zu klein bzw. rechtfertigt nicht den deutlich höheren Preis. Dann lieber nen i5 3570k, der rockt genug.  32GB Ram ist übrigens genauso gestört...selbst wenn der in 5 Jahren Standard sein sollte, wird das dann sicherlich der DDR4 Standard sein, da es schon einige Jahre DDR3 gibt und der neue DDR4 nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt (ca. 2013 - 2014)


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ach das Budget darf ruhig mehrere tausend Euro sein, Mago hat ja als Student mehr als genug Geld für teure Anschaffungen, die sich mittlerweile auf jeden Monat häufen.
> 
> Auch der i7-3930k ist totaler Bullshit...2011er Sockel ist deutlich teurer und der Prozessor ist absolut (!) übertrieben, auch fürs Video rendern. Den Sprung zwischen einem guten i5 und dem i7 ist einfach zu klein bzw. rechtfertigt nicht den deutlich höheren Preis. Dann lieber nen i5 3570k, der rockt genug.  32GB Ram ist übrigens genauso gestört...selbst wenn der in 5 Jahren Standard sein sollte, wird das dann sicherlich der DDR4 Standard sein, da es schon einige Jahre DDR3 gibt und der neue DDR4 nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt (ca. 2013 - 2014)



bin ich doof? ich bin der meinung bei meiner graka stand 1gb ddr 5 speicher dabei? oder gibbets den noch garnicht?


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2012)

_Doch, unterscheidet sich aber vom normalen RAM - da ist die Rede von VRAM. :-)_


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ach das Budget darf ruhig mehrere tausend Euro sein, Mago hat ja als Student mehr als genug Geld für teure Anschaffungen, die sich mittlerweile auf jeden Monat häufen.
> 
> Auch der i7-3930k ist totaler Bullshit...2011er Sockel ist deutlich teurer und der Prozessor ist absolut (!) übertrieben, auch fürs Video rendern. Den Sprung zwischen einem guten i5 und dem i7 ist einfach zu klein bzw. rechtfertigt nicht den deutlich höheren Preis. Dann lieber nen i5 3570k, der rockt genug.  32GB Ram ist übrigens genauso gestört...selbst wenn der in 5 Jahren Standard sein sollte, wird das dann sicherlich der DDR4 Standard sein, da es schon einige Jahre DDR3 gibt und der neue DDR4 nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt (ca. 2013 - 2014)


Wie gesagt, ich will das nicht in 3 Jahren austauschen müssen, sondern jetzt was Gutes haben und das auch 5 Jahre lang problemlos nutzen können ^^

Und bei der Menge an Videos, die ich rendern muss, lohnt sich der Prozessor doch ^^ Das Rendern dauert nämlich aktuell ca. 2 bis 3 Minuten pro Videominute - mit dem Prozessor dann ungefähr 1 Minute pro Videominute ^^ Bei 4,5 Stunden, die ich teilweise am Tag aufnehme, lohnt sich das doch schon irgendwie ^^

Aber ich werde noch mindestens bis Weihnachten warten ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. November 2012)

schwachsinn, der i7-3930k ist schon fast eine servercpu, im vergleich zu deiner cpu ist der i7-3770k schon eine deutliche verbesserung und aktueller. Außerdem solltest du vl. auch mal auf Grafikkartenunterstützung fürs Videorendern setzen, nur mal so ne Idee...


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> schwachsinn


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> schwachsinn, der i7-3930k ist schon fast eine *servercpu*, im vergleich zu deiner cpu ist der i7-3770k schon eine deutliche verbesserung und aktueller. Außerdem solltest du vl. auch mal auf Grafikkartenunterstützung fürs Videorendern setzen, nur mal so ne Idee...


Also eine Server-CPU ist der i7-3930k definitiv nicht ^^

Für das Video-Rendern nutze ich Windows Movie Maker, ich weiß nicht, ob der auch die Grafikkarte nutzt, aber ich möchte ungern ein Programm für 200 Euro kaufen, nur um ein paar Videos zu rendern. Der Movie Maker reicht vom Funktionsumfang eigentlich vollkommen aus ...

Vor allem weiß ich nicht, ob das Programm dann auch wirklich einen Zeitvorteil bringt ^^ Und abgesehen davon ist es mir recht, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht beansprucht wird, denn dann kann ich während des Rendervorgangs auch mal Spiele spielen, zumal das Rendern auch mal Stunden dauern kann, da hocke ich nicht einfach daneben und sehe zu, wie sich der Fortschrittsbalken bewegt^^


----------



## NexxLoL (16. November 2012)

Hey, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe. 
Immer wenn ich meinen PC einschalte, stört dieser meinen DVB-T Empfang. Das heißt, dass ein starkes Flackern auftritt, oder dass ich garkein Signal mehr habe. 
Würde es etwas bringen ein besser abgeschirmtes Kabel für die Antenne zu kaufen, oder sollte ich besser gleich eine neue Antenne bestellen? 
Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe. (:


----------



## Magogan (16. November 2012)

Hast du schon mal probiert, die Antenne einfach woanders hinzustellen?


----------



## eMJay (16. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also eine Server-CPU ist der i7-3930k definitiv nicht ^^
> 
> Für das Video-Rendern nutze ich Windows Movie Maker, ich weiß nicht, ob der auch die Grafikkarte nutzt, aber ich möchte ungern ein Programm für 200 Euro kaufen, nur um ein paar Videos zu rendern. Der Movie Maker reicht vom Funktionsumfang eigentlich vollkommen aus ...



Du willst dir einen extra CPU fürs Rendern von "ein paar Videos" kaufen der über 500 Euro kostet während die Alternative nur ca. 300 Euro kostet, willst aber keine 200 Euro für das richtige Programm ausgeben...

Du solltest dir mal selber zuhören.....

Ganz davon abgesehen macht es eine Grafikkarte so viel ich weiß eh schneller.


----------



## NexxLoL (16. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal probiert, die Antenne einfach woanders hinzustellen?



Ja, habe ich. Leider erfolglos..


----------



## Magogan (16. November 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Du willst dir einen extra CPU fürs Rendern von "ein paar Videos" kaufen der über 500 Euro kostet während die Alternative nur ca. 300 Euro kostet, willst aber keine 200 Euro für das richtige Programm ausgeben...
> 
> Du solltest dir mal selber zuhören.....
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen macht es eine Grafikkarte so viel ich weiß eh schneller.


Wie gesagt, die Grafikkarte will ich ja auch noch nutzen können, um nebenbei zu spielen ^^

Und 500 Euro sind nun nicht so viel, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Zeit ich damit sparen kann beim Rendern etc. und wie lange ich die CPU vermutlich dann benutzen kann ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. November 2012)

Der i7-3770K ist neuer als der i7-3930K.


----------



## Magogan (16. November 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Der i7-3770K ist neuer als der i7-3930K.


Aber nicht schneller ^^


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Frage: Ist CL10 bei 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM gut?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

Morgen euch allen.
Habe ma ne frage da ich nicht viel von TV geräten verstehe wollte ich fragen ob dieser hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0054RFKWW/ref=gb1h_img_c-1_6807_A5Q9PNKD80HU5?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=07HC2FD40TSKDDW1CT79&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=346666807 ok ist, wird gegen 16uhr warscheinlich auf 210€ fallen bei amazon wegen Black Friday von 600€ start preis schon auf 300€ runtergesetzt.


----------



## stefanru (23. November 2012)

ist nicht so schlecht hat alles was man braucht. das einzige was
nicht angegeben ist das kontrastverhältnis was nicht ganz uninteressant ist 
aber für den preis kann man glatt zuschlagen.

aber die leute unter mir werden mich und dich sicher eines besseren belehren 
gibt ja nur "profis" auf buffed.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

Danke für die Antwort hab ma gegooglet und hab was gefunden, der stellt sich immer optimal dem kontrast an der gewünscht wir in diesen moment.
Bloss kriege ich die PS Vita Heute abend ^^ und das Autoradio ^^ bei meinen momentanen hängt die cd immer bei schlaglöschern und bodenwellen.


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2012)

Wer nutzt noch eine CD im Auto... es gibt doch USB Sticks/Smartphones


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

weill habe ein nachgerüstetes drin vom vorgänger und jetzt holl ich mir das von amazon ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (30. November 2012)

wow, ich darf wieder schreiben! Immer diese Sperren..


hab mir das Apple TV gekauft, irgendwie schon ne schoene "Spielerei"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Dezember 2012)

Hiho, ich bin grade damit beschäftigt zu gucken welchen Laptop meine Schwester zu Weihnachten bekommt.

Eingeplant sind circa 400 Euro. (Ich würd auch noch 100 Euro dazugeben wenn ein wesendlich besserer Laptop dabei rumkommen würde.)

Mein Vater hat natürlich sofort ein Auge auf den kommenden Aldi Laptop geworfen. Bei mir sträuben sich da eher die Nackenhaare. ^^

Die technischen Daten/Spezifikationen/Datenblatt des Medion Akoya E6234 MD 99090 Notebook:



Spoiler



Intel® Pentium® B960 Prozessor (2,2 GHz, 2 MB L3 Cache)
Der neueste Intel® Pentium® Prozessor vereint verbesserte Leistungsmerkmale mit bewährter Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit zu einem überzeugenden Preis; mit diesem Prozessor sind Ihre Standardaufgaben im Nu erledigt: bleiben Sie mit Ihrer Familie und mit Freunden in Verbindung, sehen Sie sich HD-Videos im Internet an, bearbeiten Sie Ihre Fotos und verwalten Sie Ihre Musik- und Fotosammlungen
39,6 cm/15,6" Widescreen-LED-Backlight-Display mit einer HD-Auflösung von 1.366 × 768 Pixel: Brillantes Filmvergnügen im 16:9 Kinoformat dank gestochen scharfer Bilder und satter Farbwiedergabe
Große 500 GB S-ATA Festplatte für mehr als 100.000 Musiktitel/Fotos (bei 4 MB je Titel/Foto)
Großer 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM Arbeitsspeicher mit schneller und stromsparender Speichertechnologie
High-Definition-Audio mit 2 Lautsprechern, Dolby® Advanced Audio v2 zertifiziert
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 2230 mit integrierter Bluetooth-4.0-Funktion, schnelle Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 n-Standard-Technologie
6 Zellen Li-Ionen-Akku
USB 3.0 &#8211; der Datenturbo: Übertragen Sie Daten deutlich schneller als mit USB 2.0
Multistandard-DVD-/CD-Brenner mit DVD-RAM und Dual-Layer-Unterstützung
Digitaler HDMI®-Audio-/Video-Ausgang &#8211; für brillante Multimediaerlebnisse
Netzwerkcontroller Gigabit LAN (10/100/1000 Mbit/s)
Integrierte HD Webcam und Mikrofon
Multikartenleser für SD-, SDHC-, SDXC-, MMC-, MS- und MS-Pro-Speicherkarten
MultiTOUCHpad: Über das MEDION® MultiTOUCHpad lassen sich verschiedene Funktionen durch einfache Fingerbewegungen bequem steuern; zum Scrollen ziehen Sie zwei Finger über das Pad; ein Bild wird durch eine Drehbewegung zweier Fingerspitzen gekippt und durch Auf- und Zuziehen können Sie in ein Bild hinein- bzw. hinauszoomen
MEDION® Solid Keyboard: Die ergonomische Tastatur mit separat gefassten Tasten und
 numerischem Ziffernblock sorgt für größere Stabilität und eine schnelle, komfortable Eingabe
Windows 8 mit neuer Windows® Experience Benutzeroberfläche (Recovery DVD im Lieferumfang enthalten)
Jetzt Office 2010 kaufen und die neue Office Version im nächsten Jahr kostenlos erhalten.
 Angebot gültig bei Kauf und Aktivierung von Office 2010 vom 19.10.2012 bis 30.04.2013.
 Weitere Informationen unter www.office.com/offer
Windows® Essentials 2012
MEDION® Home Cinema Suite: MediaEspresso,  Power2Go, PowerDirector, PowerDVD&#8482;, PhotoDirector, Youcam
MEDION® MediaPack: Ashampoo® Burning Studio, Ashampoo® Photo Commander, Ashampoo® Photo Optimizer, Ashampoo® Snap
Windows 8 Apps und Spiele: CyberLink YouCam, Cyberlink PowerDVD&#8482;, FreshPaint, Pinball, Mahjong, Minesweeper, Solitaire Collection, Wordament, Taptiles, Adera
Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 inkl. 90 Tage kostenlosem Online-Update (Internetverbindung zur Aktivierung erforderlich); nach Ablauf der 90 Tage müssen Sie eine Lizenz erwerben, um die Software weiterhin nutzen zu können
Anschlüsse; Multikartenleser für SD-, SDHC-, SDXC-, MMC-, MS- & MS-Pro-Speicherkarten (Speicherkarten nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten), 2 × USB 3.0 (abwärtskompatibel zu USB 2.0), 2 × USB 2.0, 1 × HDMI® Out, 1 × VGA, 1 × LAN (RJ-45)
Audio (Diese Anschlüsse sind je nach Softwareeinstellung nutzbar):  1 × Mikrofon, 1 × Line Out inkl. S/PDIF
Zubehör inkl.: Externes Netzteil, Windows 8 Recovery DVD, MEDION® Application und Support DVD
Abmessungen (B × H × T)/Gewicht : ca. 380 × 30 &#8211; 38,0 × 260 mm/ca. 2,65 kg (inkl. Akku)
Preis: 399&#8364;
Erhältlich ab 13.12.2012



Dort ist mir negativ aufgefallen das sämtliche Grafikleistung vom Intel B960 Prozessor gestemmt werden muss.

Da meine Schwester auch WoW spielen möchte und im Webbrowser meist mehrere Tabs auf hat weis nicht nicht, ob der Rechner wirklich geeignet ist.

Interessanter fand ich da schon den Inspiron 15 von Dell, der hat einen Intel® Core&#8482; i3-2370M Prozessor (2.40 GHz, 1333, 3M cache) und eine Intel® HD-Grafik 3000 Graka verbaut. Kostet auch nur 400 Euro. Link

Wisst ihr noch gute Alternativen, für einen guten Laptop um die 400 Euro?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Dezember 2012)

Also für WoW, dann mindestens was in die Richtung: Laptop mit OS / Laptop ohne OS ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte und mit nem Pentium, kommst du da nämlich nicht weit. Möglich wäre vieleicht auch das hier AMD Laptop mit OS wobei ich mir hier bezügl. der CPU eher Sorgen mache. (Die Grafikkarte ist für das Preisniveau sehr gut)


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin an die Technik-Freaks,

mal eine frage:

Ich hab ein Smartphone hier rumliegen was ich nicht mehr benutze. Dort ist eine Kamera drin, die ich gern nutzen würde (also nur zum fotografieren, keine SMS schreiben, kein telefonieren, kein internet).

Gibt es sowas wie eine kostenlose, "leere" Simkarte mit der ich das handy "aktivieren" kann, so dass ich fotos machen kann, OHNE irgendwelche Verträge abzuschließen oder monatlich was zu bezahlen??
Ich krieg das Ding nicht an ohne Simkarte, weiß jedenfalls nicht wie.

Wichtig ist, dass das Ding möglichst umsonst ist oder nicht mehr als n paar Euro kostet.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Kenne nur Prepaid-Karten, die kosten kaum was und du musst sie ja nicht aufladen ^^

http://www.amazon.de...55046180&sr=8-1

Kostet 5 Euro (+0 Euro für den Versand) und du hast 10 Euro Startguthaben, das du theoretisch vertelefonieren kannst, es aber nicht musst ^^

http://www.amazon.de...55046180&sr=8-5

Das kostet sogar nur 3 Euro und Versand ist kostenlos ^^

Aber kostenlos hab ich das noch nicht gefunden ...

Bei Amazon findest du noch mehr Prepaid-SIM-Karten, kannst ja einfach mal selbst suchen ^^


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Smartphone nicht mehr Vertrags-/Netzgebunden ist, koenntest Du auch ueberlegen, ob Du vielleicht noch ein paar Euros auf Ebay dafuer bekommst und von diesen dann eine "richtige" (Kompakt-)Kamera kaufen.


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, werd mir wohl ne einfache SIM Karte holen für 3-4 Euro


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2012)

Mal ein kleines Verständnisproblem ... Ich setze ja recht bald meinen Computer neu auf und habe noch derzeit eine gültige Avast Pro Lizenz bis Februar. Wenn ich den PC nu neu aufsetze, werde ich ja bestimmt angewiesen, mir eine neue Lizenz zu holen oder? Weil ... Das System wird ja nicht wissen, das vorher eine Avast Version drauf war :>

Außerdem ... Wie setze ich den PC genau neu auf? Klar, ich pack mir erst meinen Koffer mit meinen wichtigsten Daten sowie einigen fertigen Clients wie dem Firefox ... Aber wie muss das dann laufen? Muss ich dann irgendwo Format C eingeben und beim nächsten Start die Windows CD drin haben?


----------



## Xidish (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

also zur Windows Installation mußt Du im laufenden Betrieb die Windows CD/DVD(?) einlegen - ab nix davon dann im erscheinenden Fenster starten.
Klick einfach auf Abrechen bzw. Beenden
Nun startest Du den PC neu und mußt schnell genug Enter drücken, um von CD/DVD zu booten (Befehl dazu erscheint).
Allerdings muss im Bios die Bootreihenfolge so eingestellt sein, daß zuerst vom CD/DVD Laufwerk und dann erst die Festblatte gebootet wird.
Standardmäßig ist das zwar so eingestellt - ich habe es hinterher wieder geändert, zwecks "schnellerem" Zugriff.^^

Dann befolgst Du einfach den Anweisungen.

Irgendwann erscheint ein Fenster, wo Du auswählen kannst, wo Du Windows installieren willst (falls Du auf Deiner Festplatte mehrere Partitionen hast).
Dort kannst Du auf erweiterte Einstellungen klicken und bekommst so einige Befehle zur Auswahl, u.a. auch Formatieren.

Nach dem Formatieren einfach auf Weiter klicken und den Schritten folgen.

Dann solltest Du nach der Installation gegebenfalls erstmal die Mainboard/Hardwaretreiber installieren - soweit diese notwendig sind.
Anschließend noch Windows-Updates starten ...
Nun erst die ganze andere Programme, die Du benötigst.

---------------------
Bei Deinem Avast solltest Du vor der Neuinstallation mal nachschauen, wie der Lizenzschlüssel lautet.
Der sollte irgendwo im Programmmenue zu finden sein.
Notier Dir diesen!

viel Erfolg
Wenn Du nach der Windowsinstallation Avast neu installierst wird, meine ich, dann auch der Lizensschlüssel abgefragt.
Trag den notierten Schlüssel einfach ein und fertig.


----------



## Ol@f (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, werd mir wohl ne einfache SIM Karte holen für 3-4 Euro


Es gibt bei den meisten Anbietern Gratiskarten, siehe http://www.o2-freikarte.de/ , https://www.callya-freikarte.de/callya.html , https://kostenlose-xtra-card.t-mobile.de/?p=j3gkw


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat den mit Abstand schlechtesten Kundenservice? Natürlich O2, warte schon seit ner halben Stunde in der Leitung, nachdem der letzte bei meinen Worten, "die anderen vor ihnen haben mir seit August aber etwas anderes erzählt" trotzig aufgelegt hat. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Wer hat den mit Abstand schlechtesten Kundenservice? Natürlich O2, warte schon seit ner halben Stunde in der Leitung, nachdem der letzte bei meinen Worten, "die anderen vor ihnen haben mir seit August aber etwas anderes erzählt" trotzig aufgelegt hat. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.



Wunderts dich?


Ganz ehrlich, sollen die Leute alle über die Telekom schimpfen aber ICH und viele andere Leute in meinem Umfeld sind HOCHzufrieden mit der Telekom / T-Mobile. Ich weiß warum ich einfach mehr für meinen Tarif bezahle, das ist nicht einfach nur so.


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Es gibt bei den meisten Anbietern Gratiskarten, siehe http://www.o2-freikarte.de/ , https://www.callya-f....de/callya.html , https://kostenlose-x...ile.de/?p=j3gkw



... die aber wohl gesperrt werden wenn man sie nach X monaten nicht aufgeladen hat (angeblich)


----------



## Ol@f (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ... die aber wohl gesperrt werden wenn man sie nach X monaten nicht aufgeladen hat (angeblich)


Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber ist das im Allgemeinen nicht immer so?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ... die aber wohl gesperrt werden wenn man sie nach X monaten nicht aufgeladen hat (angeblich)



Und das stört dich genau weil...?

Die SIM Karte ist wenn sie gesperrt ist immer noch im Handy und du kannst das Handy immer noch anschalten mit der SIM drin auch wenn diese gesperrt ist, nur ins Netz kann sie sich nicht mehr einbuchen aber du willst ja nicht telefonieren damit 

Nur aus interesse, was ist das für ein Smartphone? Ich konnte bisher alle meine alten Handys auch ohne SIM betreiben, deshalb die Frage


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2012)

_Ist hier eigentlich wer auf Windows 8 unterwegs? Mir gefällts echt gut. :-)_


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2012)

Lilith schrieb:


> Und das stört dich genau weil...?
> 
> Die SIM Karte ist wenn sie gesperrt ist immer noch im Handy und du kannst das Handy immer noch anschalten mit der SIM drin auch wenn diese gesperrt ist, nur ins Netz kann sie sich nicht mehr einbuchen aber du willst ja nicht telefonieren damit
> 
> Nur aus interesse, was ist das für ein Smartphone? Ich konnte bisher alle meine alten Handys auch ohne SIM betreiben, deshalb die Frage



Von LG, Modell weiß ich nicht genau...

Ich hab es im Übrigen geschafft das ding ohne Sim Karte einzuschalten und kann die Kamera vollständig nutzen, ebenso die Speicherfunktionen, von daher ist das ganze Thema für mich hinfällig. ^^
Braucht keine SIM 
Danke trotzdem für eure tipps!


----------



## Ol@f (16. Dezember 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist hier eigentlich wer auf Windows 8 unterwegs? Mir gefällts echt gut. :-)_


Vielleicht teste ich es um Weihnachten herum mal wieder an, nach (RTM) Release gab es leider noch einige Probleme mitm VPN, sodass ich erstmal wieder auf Windows7 wechseln musste.


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist hier eigentlich wer auf Windows 8 unterwegs? Mir gefällts echt gut. :-)_



<- Windows 8 x64 Pro.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2012)

_Und - zufrieden?_

_Also wie gesagt..mir gefällts echt gut bis jetzt - Spiele laufen auch..keine Ahnung was die alle haben. :-]_


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mit Windows 7 zufrieden und will kein Geld für eine andere Windows-Version ausgeben, nur weil die neu ist ^^


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und - zufrieden?_



Sehr! Ist modifiziert mit Classic Shell, ansonsten noch nichts geändert.


Software läuft wie auf 7 absolut problemlos, alle Spiele bis jetzt auch die ich so getestet habe.

Ich vermute bei 8 eher den altbekannten Spruch "Was der Bauer nicht kennt..."


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage waere dann ja eher: Wo sind die Vorteile gegenueber z.B. Win7 wenn Du sagst, dass alles laeuft "wie auf 7" und Du die Shell ersetzt hast um das dolle neue Touch-UI zu umgehen?


----------



## exill (17. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Frage waere dann ja eher: Wo sind die Vorteile gegenueber z.B. Win7 wenn Du sagst, dass alles laeuft "wie auf 7" und Du die Shell ersetzt hast um das dolle neue Touch-UI zu umgehen?



Verbesserte Powershell, ISO's mounten ohne Zusatzprogramme, kein Treiber für USB 3.0 mehr nötig und schnelleres Booten zusammen mit insgesamt minimaler verbesserter Performance wären die ersten paar Dinge die mir Einfallen würden.
Ein Nachteil wäre das sowas wie ClassicShell quasi Pflicht ist. Und natürlich die wenigen Programme die momentan auf Windows 8 noch nicht laufen.

Zu mir: Windows 8 getestet und bisher für relativ gut befunden (mit ClassicShell), selber besitzen tu ich es aber nicht, da ich momentan einfach nicht die Notwendigkeit dafür sehe, da Windows 7 bei mir noch rund läuft. Windows 8 kommt dann wahrscheinlich erst wenn mal wieder ein Sonderangebot oder sowas ist .
Ansonsten gibt es ja bereits Gerüchte über/von Windows Blue. Ich bin mal gespannt was da so geschehen wird, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben darf soll es ja bereits Mitte 2013 kommen. Wenn das dann mal wieder ein gutes Windows wird wäre es eine überlegung Wert das dann gleich zu kaufen.


----------



## Ol@f (17. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Windows 7 zufrieden und will kein Geld für eine andere Windows-Version ausgeben, nur weil die neu ist ^^


Kriegst du das nicht über Dreamspark umsonst?


----------



## exill (17. Dezember 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kriegst du das nicht über Dreamspark umsonst?



Hey, danke! . Du hast mich grade an meinen Dreamspark Account erinnert, da könnt ich ja glatt W8 runterladen...


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kriegst du das nicht über Dreamspark umsonst?


Also ich bin jetzt zwar auch bei DreamSpark angemeldet, aber ich sehe nirgendswo die Möglichkeit, das kostenlos herunterzuladen ...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt zwar auch bei DreamSpark angemeldet, aber ich sehe nirgendswo die Möglichkeit, das kostenlos herunterzuladen ...



Wahrscheinlich war deine Hochschule zu geizig und hat nur Dreamspark Standard statt Premium.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Windows 7 zufrieden und will kein Geld für eine andere Windows-Version ausgeben, nur weil die neu ist ^^



Bei der Einstellung würde ich mir aber überlegen ob Informatik wirklich das richtige Studienfach ist


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst weil er mit einer Windows-Version zufrieden ist?


----------



## exill (17. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du meinst weil er mit einer Windows-Version zufrieden ist?



Debian all the way!
Aber zum zocken ists einfach nen bisschen blöd mit Linux .


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Frage waere dann ja eher: Wo sind die Vorteile gegenueber z.B. Win7 wenn Du sagst, dass alles laeuft "wie auf 7" und Du die Shell ersetzt hast um das dolle neue Touch-UI zu umgehen?



Weil ich ein cooler Hund mit einem Dreamspark Premium Account bin - darum.


Gibt aber auch mehr Gründe, Win8 bootet schneller als 7, ressourcenschonender, Bitlocker endlich in Pro, externe Festplatten mit mehr als 2,5GB werden unterstützt...


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich frage mal morgen in der Uni nach wegen Windows ^^


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil ich ein cooler Hund mit einem Dreamspark Premium Account bin - darum.


Ok - das macht Sinn 

Ich wollte jetzt auch upgraden - allerdings den PC meiner Freundin, weil da noch ein grauseliges Vista drauf laeuft. Allerdings aerger ich mich grade mit dem aeusserst bescheuerten Upgrade-Assistant rum, bei dem man weder die Sprache noch den Standort auswaehlen kann. Auf dem PC meiner Freundin geht das immer zu D. und entsprechend zu einem deutschen Shop wo man nur eine Addresse in D. eintragen kann (kein Feld fuer Land und die anderen Felder passen dann freilich auch nicht zum Format der Addressen hier). Wieder mal von Programmierern entworfen, die mit Mitte-40 noch bei Mutti im Keller wohnen und freilich nie auf die Idee kommen, dass Sprache und Standort unterschiedlich sein koennten?

PS: Hmm - scheinbar hat es trotzdem geklappt und auch meine Zahlungsinfos akzeptiert. Warum auch immer nun der Kauf in D. abgewickelt wurde...


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt auch upgraden - allerdings den PC meiner Freundin, weil da noch ein grauseliges Vista drauf laeuft. Allerdings aerger ich mich grade mit dem aeusserst bescheuerten Upgrade-Assistant rum, bei dem man weder die Sprache noch den Standort auswaehlen kann. Auf dem PC meiner Freundin geht das immer zu D. und entsprechend zu einem deutschen Shop wo man nur eine Addresse in D. eintragen kann (kein Feld fuer Land und die anderen Felder passen dann freilich auch nicht zum Format der Addressen hier). Wieder mal von Programmierern entworfen, die mit Mitte-40 noch bei Mutti im Keller wohnen und freilich nie auf die Idee kommen, dass Sprache und Standort unterschiedlich sein koennten?


It´s not a bug, it´s a feature!


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Nuja - hat trotzdem geklappt. Aber bei sowas bekomm ich sooo'nen Hals!


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal..die Kartenleser die in Druckern drin sind..funktionieren die wie normale Kartenleser oder sind die irgendwie abgespeckt?


----------



## Ogil (23. Dezember 2012)

Sollten eigentlich ganz normal funktionieren - ist ja schliesslich keine Zauberei so ein Kartenleser. Geschwindigkeit ist eventuell nicht so prall - aber das sollte ja eigentlich egal sein bei einem Drucker...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und - zufrieden?_
> 
> _Also wie gesagt..mir gefällts echt gut bis jetzt - Spiele laufen auch..keine Ahnung was die alle haben. :-]_


Habs auch schon länger drauf, gefällt mir auch sehr Gut  OME Home Win8 ist auf allen Pc in der Famille zuhause Installiere Pro auf meinem Ultrabook seit Gestern....
Hab nur zwischen druch Probleme mit dem Ton auf meinem Pc, kann daran liegen das kein Soundtreiber drauf ist da es keine Version im Moment nocht für Win8 gibt... -.-^^ 

Mit einem Spiel hatte ich bis jetzt Probleme mit GTA IV was nicht starten wollte, hat sich aber erledigt einfach neues Windows Live Version von der HP Installieren dann geht es auch ohne Probleme. 

Bin Zufrieden, besonders der Mulit Monitor support freut mich, mit meinen 3 Monitoren ein Segen!!! ob wohl ich die Metro Oberfläche nie benutze ehrlich gesagt.....


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2012)

CPU Lüfter im Eimer... läuft bei 45-50° unter Windows, aber ich brauch dringend neuen... und genau jetzt sind Feiertage <.<

Irgendwo hab ich noch einen boxed, den bau ich ein wenn ich ihn finde.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Dezember 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> CPU Lüfter im Eimer... läuft bei 45-50° unter Windows, aber ich brauch dringend neuen... und genau jetzt sind Feiertage <.<
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich noch einen boxed, den bau ich ein wenn ich ihn finde.



Beim Weltuntergang durchgeschmolzen oder was?


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Beim Weltuntergang durchgeschmolzen oder was?



Keine Ahnung, aber ich brauch neuen Lüfter. 120 MM, sollte über Amazon verkauft werden, da ich Prime-Mitglied bin. Will das Ding morgen bzw. nach den Feiertagen haben.

Am liebsten wäre mir der GentleTyphoon 1450, aber den gibts nicht bei Amazon <.<

Wie wärs mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost?
oder
Thermalright X-Silent

Wobei der X-Silent bessere Tests hat.

PS: Lautstärke ist mir unwichtig, hauptsache halbwegs kühl.

Also, wird wahrscheinlich http://www.amazon.de...56442857&sr=1-2 sein


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal wünsche ich Euch allen noch schöne Weihnachten! 


Schon lange nichtsmehr voneinander gehört, hmm? Wie geht's und was gibt's neues? Schön Hardware unter dem Christbaum hervor gekramt?


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2012)

_Was? Du lebst noch? :-)_

_Hab dich vor einiger Zeit mal im DSLR-Forum "getroffen"._

_Wie gehts dir? Und natürlich auch von mir : Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch! :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Es lebt! 

Wünsche auch schöne Weihnachten (was davon noch übrig ist) und einen guten Rutsch. Hardware lag bei mir nicht unter dem Baum. Eher Software.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Dezember 2012)

Mir geht's prächtig. 10°C an Weihnachten, das ist doch wunderbar. Ausgedehnte X-Mas Biketouren waren nie angenehmer 


Ihr fragt Euch wahrscheinlich, warum ich einfach so verschwunden bin. Naja, es gab beruflich eine größere Umstrukturierung, wodurch ich einiges auf Reisen war und dadurch die ganze PC-Geschichte in den Hintergrund gerückt ist, eben auch dieses Forum bzw. ihr. 
Man mag es kaum glauben, aber ich habe mittlerweile tatsächlich nur ein Notebook, und das schon seit knapp zwei Jahren. Keine aktuellste Technik, kein Overclocking, kein einziges Spiel. Dass es sowas jemals bei mir geben wird hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Ich kann noch nichtmal drei aktuelle Prozessoren aufzählen. 


painschkes, Du im DSLR-Forum? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, ich kann mich gerade nicht daran erinnern.


----------



## Arosk (26. Dezember 2012)

i7-2600k mit Passivkühlung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2012)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes, Du im DSLR-Forum? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, ich kann mich gerade nicht daran erinnern.



_War nur stiller Mitleser - mir ist aber dein Avatar aufgefallen - und irgendwas hatte mir noch gesagt das du es warst..waren damals glaube ich ein paar Bilder aus Hamburg..irgendwo im/am Hafen(viertel).__
_
_Der Restliche Text hört sich ja auch gut an, ganz anders als damals ;-)_

_Ich bin vom Rechner her recht aktuell unterwegs (i5 3570K,8GB,ASRock Z77 Pro4,GTX670) und natürlich Windows 8._

_Joa..wie immer halt ;-)_


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2012)

In dem Forum war auch mal mehr los


----------



## Magogan (27. Dezember 2012)

Meine Prozessortemperaturen sind eher so bei 45-65°C ... Wobei ich mir da gerade gar nicht so sicher bin, lange nicht mehr gemessen ...


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich hab grad keinen Lüfter drin ^^

Morgen kommt ein Neuer.


----------



## Magogan (27. Dezember 2012)

Laut der Anzeige laufen die Lüfter bei dir immer auf 100%!?


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, er ist eingesteckt, geht aber nicht  Der zuckt nur und läuft nicht ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab im Moment den i7-860 drin, möchte gerne aufrüsten.
Hat auch was damit zu tun das ich neues Gehäuse will und kein Bock habe das ganze wieder so schnell auseinander zu bauen wegen neuem Bord etc....  


Welche CPU und Bord würde dir empfehlen im Moment hab ich denn  Core i7-3930K im Blick... oder doch lieber nur wieder 4 Kern wie der Intel Core i7 3770?


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2012)

Warum willst du den CPU aufrüsten?

btw, neuer Lüfter regelt 


Nach 30 Min im Idle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach Prime95 Large FFTs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz nett, für einen auf 4,5 GHZ übertakteten 2600k.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2012)

Weil ich Bock drauf hab? weil ich lust habe an meinen Pc Rum zu basteln weil ich zu viel Geld habe? Such es dir aus


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Dezember 2012)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erstmal wünsche ich Euch allen noch schöne Weihnachten!
> 
> ...




Ich glaub ich sehe nicht richtig. Bist du das Asoriel?!  Habe immer mal öfters auf dein Profil geschaut und gehofft du lässt dich mal wieder blicken. Irgendwann habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben und sehe da!  Da bist du wieder =) Falls nicht weißt wer ich es gerade bin: soramac. Falls der Name dir was sagt. Und ja, auch hier im Forum hat sich viel getan aber im Großen und Ganzen sind viele noch da. EspCap, Ogil, Klos, panschkes, Nembonumber oder wie er nochmal heißt und alle anderen halt noch! (:

Willkommen Zurück!


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil ich Bock drauf hab? weil ich lust habe an meinen Pc Rum zu basteln weil ich zu viel Geld habe? Such es dir aus



Wenn du zuviel Geld hast, dann kauf ihn dir doch einfach


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Dezember 2012)

Immer diese Schweizer...

Sei wenigstens ein bisschen vernünftig, schon das Stromnetz und nimm den i7-3770K...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du wüsstest was in meinem Zimmer Steht, alleine dafür braucht man 1 Atomreaktor


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte mehr Geld für den CPU-Lüfter ausgeben sollen, der ist so laut - kühlt aber den Prozessor ganz gut eigentlich ^^

Sam, was willst du mit dem PC machen? Zum Zocken reicht der i7-3770K locker ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2012)

Will damit zeigen das ich den längsten habe  ne will damit zocken und halt gerne wieder Bastlen hab mich auf den 3770k fest gelegt.. im Moment sieht mein einkauf so aus

*-Intel Core i7 3770*
*-Asus Sabertooth Z77*
*-2xOCZ Agility 3 240GB (SSD) *
*-Gehäuse Cooler Master Storm Styker Bin mir da noch nicht sicher ob es das wird....*

*GTX 680 + 16GB Ram kommen vom alten Pc, Netzeil will ich auch neues Guten CPU Kühler brauch ich auch noch*


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> ... aber im Großen und Ganzen sind viele noch da. ...und alle anderen halt noch! ...


 also u.a. ich 

----------------------

Habe da noch ein paar kleine Fragen.

Ist der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - CPU Lüfter auch auf dem ASRock 970 Pro3 einbaubar?
Denn bei den technischen Daten in der Kompatibilitätsliste steht nichts von AM3+ Sockel.

Falls er doch kompatibel zu diesem Sockel/Board sein sollte, passt er auch in den BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower?

Desweiteren suche ich evtl. noch leise aber dennoch effiziente 120er und bzw. 140er Gehäuselüfter.
Welche sind da für obiges Gehäuse zu empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2012)

Kumpel will sich Laptop Kaufen er sollte auch Spiel Tauglich sein, Buge ist 814€ Wir haben den im Auge https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=257130 Taugt der Was, Die Grafikkarte sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-7730M.70795.0.html

Ist ne vernünftige Karte wie man weiter unten bei den Spieletests sieht, für die Zukunft seh ich da aber kein Land wenn jetzt schon Spiele nur auf mittel flüssig laufen (Skyrim z.B.)

Rest vom Notebook ist ok, genug RAM, Prozessor flott aber bei der Platte wäre eine 7200er besser für die Performance.

Die Frage obs unbedingt ein Laptop sein muss wird sich vermutlich nicht stellen obwohl man immer wieder sagen muss, dass Rechner für 800 Euro deutlich performanter sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja es muss ein Laptop Sein.... -.- ab im auch schon gesagt.... Wenn Jemand was besser findet auf Digitec für den preis sind 800€ (1000SFR)


----------



## Asoriel (29. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sehe nicht richtig. Bist du das Asoriel?!



Schön auch von dir mal wieder was zu hören! 

Nur glaube ich, dass ich nicht wirklich oft vorbei schauen werde, weil ich in der ganzen Sache einfach nichtmehr so drin stecke wie früher.


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Dezember 2012)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Schön auch von dir mal wieder was zu hören!
> 
> Nur glaube ich, dass ich nicht wirklich oft vorbei schauen werde, weil ich in der ganzen Sache einfach nichtmehr so drin stecke wie früher.




Ach, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich schaue auch nicht mehr so oft dabei, es sind zwar noch viele da von frueher, aber auch nicht mehr aktiv. Auch nicht mehr so stark technik angehaucht Hat schon etwas stark nachgelassen.


Kann mich noch erinnern, dass Klos den Atompilz mit dem Mittelfinger als Profilbild hatte ;p


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ist der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - CPU Lüfter auch auf dem ASRock 970 Pro3 einbaubar?
> Denn bei den technischen Daten in der Kompatibilitätsliste steht nichts von AM3+ Sockel.
> 
> Falls er doch kompatibel zu diesem Sockel/Board sein sollte, passt er auch in den BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower?
> ...


----------



## EspCap (29. Dezember 2012)

Asoriel, dich gibt's auch noch? Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her  
Hab gerade schon gedacht ich hätte mal wieder auf Seite 1 des Threads geklickt als ich deinen Namen gelesen hab.



Asoriel schrieb:


> weil ich in der ganzen Sache einfach nichtmehr so drin stecke wie früher.



Willkommen im Club. Seit ich Macuser bin hab ich keine Ahnung mehr irgendwie :S


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Seit ich Macuser bin hab ich keine Ahnung mehr irgendwie :S



Pssst


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja es muss ein Laptop Sein.... -.- ab im auch schon gesagt.... Wenn Jemand was besser findet auf Digitec für den preis sind 800€ (1000SFR)



von der Leistung ist das etwas besser:

https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=254499

Aber keine Ahnung wies mit der Verarbeitung aussieht, meistens ist DELL da ACER überlegen.


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde keinen Laptop auf der Seite mit einem Preis von unter 999CHF mit einer 650M von Nvidia, weil 640M ist schon.. ist sag mal knapp :/  Prozessor mag zwar gut sein, aber ja.


Obwohl doch, der hier.. ach , warum geht das verlinken nicht? Geh einfach mal die digitec seite und geb 650 ein und dann den Laptop fuer 999


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Ich will diesen Bild http://jd.linux-desktop.de/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=34272&g2_serialNumber=1

in meine Signatur haben, doch alles was ich schaffe, ist folgendes : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Speicher das Bild ab, dann haste das gif.

Dann lad das gif z.B. bei http://666kb.com hoch und füg dann den Link in deine Sig ein.

EDIT: OK, vergiss es, das gif ist 18MB (!) groß, das kannst du vergessen.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

jo das mit den 18 mb ist das problem


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Dann ka...vielleicht gibts Seiten die die gifs verkleinern.


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Dezember 2012)

So könnt ihr die Dateigröße animierter .gif Dateien mit dem kostenlosem Bilderbearbeitungsprogramm "GIMP" verkleinern:

Gimp öffnen; falls ihrs noch nicht habt download hier: gimp.org/downloads/
Die .gif Datei mit gimp öffnen.
Auf den Reiter "Bild" -> "Bild skalieren" gehen.
Bei "Breite" eine kleinere Zahl eingeben - die Höhe ändert sich automatisch relativ mit.
Auf "Skalieren" klicken.
Auf den Reiter "Datei" -> "Speichern unter" gehen.
Benennen, Speicherort auswählen und "Speichern"
Jetzt öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster in dem Ihr den Punkt "Als Animation speichern" auswählt.
"Exportieren" kicken.
FERTIG Die Dateigröße seht ihr indem ihr die Maus über die Datei haltet oder mit rechtsklick->Eigenschaften.



Das Problem sehe ich aber eher, dass man es einfach nicht kleiner machen kann, weil es einfach sehr hochaufloesende  Bilder sind, die zusammen in einen Zeitraffer zusammengeschnitten worden sind. Um es kleiner zu machen, wuerde die ganze gif. verpixelt aussehen.


----------



## Xidish (31. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst die gif Größe allerdings verändern.
Es macht zwar ein bissle Arbeit, sollte aber gehen.
Wie es mit Qualität hinterher ausschaut, weiß ich nicht genau.

-> eine kleine Anleitung dazu

Wenn Du das gif in die einzelnen Bilder zerlegst, die einzelnen Bilder verkleinerst, anschließend wieder zu 'nem gif zusammenfügst -
sollte die Qualität nicht unbedingt sehr drunter leiden.


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Dezember 2012)

Nur kann ich  mir schwer vorstellen, dass er das selbst zusammengestellt hat. Zumal wurden die Bilder schon sehr arg verkleinert, dass ueberhaupt eine gif moeglich ist. Davon abgesehen, gehe ich davon aus, dass er diese Gif irgendwo im Web gefunden hat.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

das ding ist selbstgemacht -> Problem das war mal ein 1 Stunden langes Video


----------



## Xidish (31. Dezember 2012)

Ähm, ich würde das Vorhaben, die Einzelbilder abzuändern, mal lieber bleiben lassen.
Ich habe das Wetter gif gerade eben testhalber mal in die Einzelbilder zerlegt -
und es sind doch glatte 509 Einzelbilder (Frames).^^
Jedes Bild ist im jpeg Format 356x200.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

jo hab ich auch grad gesehen 

ohh xyn hat n passenden hoster gefunden


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wuerds mal so machen, wie meine Signatur gerade ist 


Edit: Viel Spass damit! und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte kein Hoster gefunden der Bildupload über 10Mb untetrstützt

edit : danke


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe einfach mal ganz bloed in google: "upload gif up to 20mb" eingegeben :b


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, hatte 2 seiten gefunden wo es nicht ging ... "failed to upload"


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Dezember 2012)

Jaja, nur wieder zu faul gewesen zu googeln ;p


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

nein ich hab dann extra nach "bildhoster 20mb" gesucht

sonst hätte ich das ja erst garnicht so umständlich gemacht hätte ich anderen weg gefunden ..


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

Kannst du die GIF bitte wieder rausnehmen? Bei jedem refreshen brauch mein Internet 40 Sekunden lang um das Bild zu laden.

Edit: NVM, ich habs per Adblock geblockt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kannst du die GIF bitte wieder rausnehmen? Bei jedem refreshen brauch mein Internet 40 Sekunden lang um das Bild zu laden.
> 
> Edit: NVM, ich habs per Adblock geblockt.



Dann würd ich mir doch mal vernünftig schnelles Internet zulegen oder dafür sorgen das dein Cache richtig funktioniert und das Bild nicht jedesmal neu geladen werden muss 

Aber mal im Ernst, ein fast 20MB grosses Bild hat in einer Signatur nix verloren...

P.S.: Forhe Neues


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Januar 2013)

Euch allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr. Mal schauen, was es für Technikneuheiten dieses Jahr gibt, ich bin ja persönlich auf die Low-Voltage Nachfolger der Brazos 2.0 von AMD gespannt und ob es mit dem Preisverfall der SSD's so weiter geht.


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2013)

_Dir auch BuD :-)_

_Ich werd mir ein nächster Zeit auch mal eine SSD zulegen..ich mein : Wieso nicht? :-)_

_Ich hoffe dieses Jahr kommt mal ein schönes neues und GUTES Strategiespiel..jaja..ich weiss..ist Software und keine Hardware ;-)_


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dir auch BuD :-)_
> 
> _Ich werd mir ein nächster Zeit auch mal eine SSD zulegen..ich mein : Wieso nicht? :-)_
> 
> _Ich hoffe dieses Jahr kommt mal ein schönes neues und GUTES Strategiespiel..jaja..ich weiss..ist Software und keine Hardware ;-)_


Ist Sim City ein Strategiespiel? Das kommt zumindest in diesem Jahr ^^ Also ein neuer Teil ^^

Sim City 4 war schon nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Januar 2013)

Naja was heißt Strategie, SimCity ist halt Aufbausimulation. (vl. jetzt auch neu mit Wirtschafts-und Politiksimulation) sicherlich auch sehr interessant, hab das 3000er von 1999 noch auf meinem PC und vergesse da beim Spielen oftmals auch die Zeit. Ich denk Paini meinte eher sowas wie WC4, oder? 

Aber klar, gute Spielereleases wären echt ne feine Sache, um die Hardware auch mal zu fordern


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr bin auf Neuheiten wie 4k Fernseher gespannt und Spiele wie Sim City und ggf. Neuigkeiten wie die PS4 oder Xbox 720. Ebenso wie sich die Preise entwickeln von SSD Festplatten. und wie sich der Hype von Cloud Speicherung weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bin auf Neuheiten wie 4k Fernseher gespannt und Spiele wie Sim City und ggf. Neuigkeiten wie die PS4 oder Xbox 720. Ebenso wie sich die Preise entwickeln von SSD Festplatten. und wie sich der Hype von Cloud Speicherung weiter entwickelt.


Ich glaube kaum, dass sich Fernseher mit mehr als 2560x1440 Pixeln durchsetzen werden, da das menschliche Auge nur eine begrenze Anzahl an Pixeln wahrnehmen bzw. unterscheiden kann. Ich habe ja schon bei Full HD und 113 Zoll Bilddiagonale (Leinwand + Projektor) bei einem Abstand von 3,3 Metern Probleme, die Pixel auseinander zu halten. Und Fernseher sind noch kleiner. Warum sollte man Geld für etwas ausgeben, wenn man kaum einen oder gar keinen Unterschied zu Full HD sehen kann?

4K bei Projektoren verstehe ich noch, bei Fernsehern sehe ich da aber keinen Sinn ^^ Da wäre 2560x1400 wirklich die passende Auflösung, wenn es nicht gerade riesige Fernseher mit über 80 Zoll Bilddiagonale sind.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> wenn es nicht gerade riesige Fernseher mit über 80 Zoll Bilddiagonale sind.


Ich hab  gehört die sind im kommen


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab  gehört die sind im kommen


Ja, für nur 10000 Euro ^^


----------



## Xidish (2. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, für nur 10000 Euro ^^


Sicher gibt es auch welche mit diesen Preisen.
Zur Zeit liegen die 80 Zöller aber noch so bei 4200€-5500€.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Leude, mal so ne Frage... 

http://www.amazon.de...c=1&s=computers 

Was haltet ihr von dem Ding ? Ich poste nochmal die Speccs:


*KCS [184107] - erster 8-Kern Prozessor + USB3.0 - PC mit AMD FX-8150 8x 3,6GHz (Turbo bis 4,2GHz) Bulldozer-Architektur | 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX im Dual-Channel | 2000 GB SATA3 (6gb/s) Festplatte | nVidia Geforce GTX 660 2048MB GDDR5, HDMI + DVI (DirectX11 + 3DVision) | ASUS M5A97 2.0 | USB3.0 | DVD-RW | 7.1 8-Kanal-Sound | GigabitLAN | 530W Netzteil (80 PLUS) Thermaltake | NZXT Lexa-S | Microsoft Windows 8 64-Bit*



Edit: Hat sich schon erledigt. Die Rezensionen scheinen wohl alle vom Hersteller zu kommen, da ist was faul. Ich schau mich lieber weiter um.


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, für nur 10000 Euro ^^



Na und? LCD Fernseher waren in den frühen 2000ern auch bei diesen Preisen und nun?


So etwas nennt man technische Entwicklung...jetzt ist es teuer, abwarten bis die Preise gesenkt werden, dann kaufen es immer mehr Menschen bis wir dann bei einem akzeptablen Preis für jedermann sind. 

Wenn ich ins Internet sehe...42 Zoll TV mit 3D, 200Hz, WLAN usw. usf. für 650 Euro z.B. von Samsung. Mein 32 Zoll Sony hat vor 4 Jahren das selbe gekostet, ist HD ready und hat 50Hz.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. Januar 2013)

Wir haetten quasi ein 72 Zoll Plasma Fernseher zuverschenken, weil man fuer den kein Geld mehr kriegt. Zu wuchtig und die Tiefe erst.


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte meinen TV (Philips 7k Serie) seit ca. einem Jahr nicht mehr an. Die Stunden die das Ding wirklich TV angezeigt hat lassen sich an den Fingern abzählen. 
Fernseher werden überbewertet.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Januar 2013)

Brauch der einen Starkstromanschluss?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hab bisschen was umgetauscht. ich bräuchte auch noch netzeil teil wie viel watt etwa? GTX 680 und 16 GB Ram werden vom Alten übernommen

Netzeil Vorschläge wenn möglich auf der Seite von http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/Default.aspx





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst noch Vorschläge? Möchte gerne Heute Abend bestellen :=)


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2013)

_Ich persönlich würde als SSD nicht unbedingt zu OCZ greifen - ansonsten geht das so, wobei ich das Extreme6-Board auch übertrieben finde - aber du scheinst ja (mal wieder ) Geld locker zu haben._

_Gehäuse und Kühlung sind Geschmackssache.__
_
_Ein gutes 550W-Netzteil reicht da allemal - wirklich große Auswahl haben die da ja nicht an Netzteilen. :-O_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich persönlich würde als SSD nicht unbedingt zu OCZ greifen - ansonsten geht das so, wobei ich das Extreme6-Board auch übertrieben finde - aber du scheinst ja (mal wieder ) Geld locker zu haben._
> 
> _Gehäuse und Kühlung sind Geschmackssache.__
> _
> _Ein gutes 550W-Netzteil reicht da allemal - wirklich große Auswahl haben die da ja nicht an Netzteilen. :-O_



kamst mir auch gerne ändern SSD Vorschlag machen der Preislich gleich ist oder bisschen drüber.  Ja Geld setzt wieder mal sehr locker  

Netzeil: http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/coolermaster-gx-550w-198500.aspx ? 

Tv karte kommt noch rein, hat man mit 550 überhaupt noch luft nach oben?


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2013)

_Nimm ruhig 650W dann._

_Bei der SSD würde ich persönlich auch eine Crucial m4 oder eine Samsung 830 / 840 setzten._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nimm ruhig 650W dann._
> 
> _Bei der SSD würde ich persönlich auch eine Crucial m4 oder eine Samsung 830 / 840 setzten._



SSD: http://www.steg-elec...sic-867796.aspx ? wäre sogar Billiger 

Netzteil ist Problem auf alle Schweizer seiten ich finde keine gute Bekannte marke mit 650w was auch ab lager ist -.- nur 750w Z.b http://www.steg-elec...750-665950.aspx

Ach ja danke pain für die tipps   und Vorschläge

EDIT: Ist bestellt heheh sogar mit Express sollte morgen da sein.  Wenn alles fertig verbaut ist gibt es natürlich Pic's


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo leute weis nicht mehr weiter -.-^^

Hab alles zusammen gebaut beim ersten start gehen nur Lüfter an, Grafikkarte springt mini mal kruz an aber sonst regt sich da der lüfter nicht, der onbord an geschlossen kein Bild RAM durch getest, keine Reaktion alles noch mal ein und aus gebaut nix, selbst wenn ich Ram ausnehem melde sich das bord nicht mal kein Pipen und nix deswegen der verdacht CPU oder bord im arsch.

Ich hab auf so Fehler Code anzeige die leuchte nix reagiert auch nix.


es ist einfach nur zum kotzen -.- 

weis einer noch rat?


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

die abstandstifte richtig angebaut?


----------



## exill (5. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo leute weis nicht mehr weiter -.-^^
> 
> Hab alles zusammen gebaut beim ersten start gehen nur Lüfter an, Grafikkarte springt mini mal kruz an aber sonst regt sich da der lüfter nicht, der onbord an geschlossen kein Bild RAM durch getest, keine Reaktion alles noch mal ein und aus gebaut nix, selbst wenn ich Ram ausnehem melde sich das bord nicht mal kein Pipen und nix deswegen der verdacht CPU oder bord im arsch.
> 
> ...



So blöd das jetzt klingt, aber lies dir mal das Handbuch deines Mainboards durch, und geh als erstes mal sicher das du auch jeden Stecker an der richtigen Stelle angeschlossen hast.
Danach würde ich nochmal überprüfen ob alles richtig drinsteckt, besonders bei manchen RAM-Sticks muss man manchmal mit angemessener Gewalt nachdrücken.
Falls das oben geschriebene nicht hilft kannst du auch mal probieren das ganze nur mit einem RAM Riegel jeweils zu starten, womöglich ist ja der RAM defekt, bzw. einer der RAM-Sticks.
Ansonsten viel Glück & Spaß wenn die Maschine erstmal läuft .


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Januar 2013)

Ich verdächtige ja das Netzteil, wenn selbst der Lüfter der Grafikkarte nur kurz angeht.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich wollte fragen, ob mein aktuelles Netzteil mit 600 Watt ausreicht, wenn ich eine nVidia GeForce GTX 680 einbauen will. Aktuell habe ich eine GeForce GTX 560 Ti verbaut und es reicht locker. Allerdings habe ich auch einen i7-3930K drin, der 130 Watt maximal verbraucht.

Und lohnt sich der Aufpreis für 4 GB Grafikkarten-RAM statt 2 GB bei der GTX 680?

Will die Grafikkarte zwar erst im März/April kaufen, falls ich alle Prüfungen dieses Semesters bestehe (sozusagen als "Belohnung" dafür), aber wollte jetzt schon mal nachfragen ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2013)

_Markennetzteil? Passt aufjeden Fall. :-)_

_In welcher Monitorauflösung spielst du? 1920x1080? Dann reicht die 2GB-Version._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich verdächtige ja das Netzteil, wenn selbst der Lüfter der Grafikkarte nur kurz angeht.



Die anderen Lüfter gehen alle, auch der vom CPU, aussehr Grafikkarte das mit ram hab ich schon durch getestet.... ja und ich bin mir scher das kein Abstandshalter zu viel drauf ist...


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Markennetzteil? Passt aufjeden Fall. :-)_
> 
> _In welcher Monitorauflösung spielst du? 1920x1080? Dann reicht die 2GB-Version._


LC-Power *hust* ... Ja, ich weiß, aber es läuft seit über 2,5 Jahren ohne Probleme und hatte bei Amazon gute Bewertungen, wegen denen ich es auch gekauft habe. http://www.amazon.de/LC-Power-LC6600-Netzteil-V2-2/dp/B0017LT3R2/

Ja, ich spiele in 1920x1080, aber vielleicht will ich irgendwann einen neuen Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixeln kaufen (wenn die mal billiger werden), wer weiß das schon.

Kann es sein, dass die Grafikkarte vom Netzteil zu wenig Strom bekommt und es deswegen in einigen Spielen ruckelt bzw. ich weniger FPS habe als ich haben sollte? Hab die mit einem 6-poligen Stecker direkt vom Netzteil und einem 6-poligen Stecker als Zusammenführung von 2 4-poligen Steckern angeschlossen, sollte doch ausreichen? Wie sehe ich denn, wenn die Grafikkarte zu wenig Strom bekommt?


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir lieber mal ein neues Netzteil, wenn das nur einen 6pin Stecker hat, 37 Euro kostet und ein 600W Netzteil (!) ist, zumal noch von LCPower dann kannst du das in die Tonne kloppen. Das hat maximal soviel real verfügbare Leistung (12V) wie ein Cougar A350 und selbst da wär ich mir nicht sicher. Tipp: Kauf dir die GTX 670 und dazu ein gescheites Netzteil, z.B.

http://geizhals.de/725966
http://geizhals.de/830688
etc. (Wenns auf Marken ankommt dann hier eine Auswahl, wobei nicht alle davon gut sein müssen, man sollte schon nach aktuelleren Modellen schauen: Antec, Bequiet, Cougar, Enermax, Seasonic)

(Soll nicht heißen, das andere Hersteller keine guten bauen würden, aber da wäre halt mal ne Auswahl)


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Okay, aber kann ich auch irgendwie erkennen, ob meine Grafikkarte zu wenig Strom erhält?


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Januar 2013)

Du könntest das warscheinlich nicht erkennen, weil du nicht wüsstest, an welchen Stellen du mit einem Multimeter nachmessen müsstest. Kannst dir aber mal GPU-Z runterladen und schauen ob sie ihre Maximaltaktraten erreicht, vl. reichts grad so, aber eine 6-Kern "Server"-CPU mit so einem Netzteil zu betreiben ist, einfach nur ahnungslos.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Du könntest das warscheinlich nicht erkennen, weil du nicht wüsstest, an welchen Stellen du mit einem Multimeter nachmessen müsstest. Kannst dir aber mal GPU-Z runterladen und schauen ob sie ihre Maximaltaktraten erreicht, vl. reichts grad so, aber eine 6-Kern "Server"-CPU mit so einem Netzteil zu betreiben ist, einfach nur ahnungslos.


Erstens ist das keine Server-CPU, zweitens läuft diese tatsächlich problemlos auch mit 100% Auslastung bei 3500 MHz (Intel Turbo Boost, also nicht übertaktet). Aber den Tipp mit GPU-Z werde ich mal befolgen, mal sehen, was rauskommt. Ich kann übrigens sogar nebenbei Guild Wars 2 spielen, während die CPU mit 100% Auslastung ein Video enkodiert, also die Anschaffung hat sich gelohnt ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

So wollte mich Melden das Teil rennt jetzt, sage lieber nicht wie so es nicht ging schäme mich dafür


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> So wollte mich Melden das Teil rennt jetzt, sage lieber nicht wie so es nicht ging schäme mich dafür



Den Startknopf falsch verkabelt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

Ne aber so endlich ich hab so netzeil wo man ja die Stecker die man nicht braucht weg nehmen kann, und ja der CPU Strom war nicht richtig drin beim netzteil -.-^^ schäm


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Passiert. 

Habe schon mal 1 geschlagene Stunde nach dem Fehler gesucht, da der Rechner nach Zusammenbau nicht lief - Ende vom Lied war der Schalter vom Netzteil hinten, der auf 0 stand. Mein damaliges altes Netzteil hatte das davor nicht. Meine Güte, was hab ich geflucht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

gibt immer lustige Storys hehehe  hat man was zu lachen beim nächsten mal. wenn mal alles geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## exill (5. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> gibt immer lustige Storys hehehe  hat man was zu lachen beim nächsten mal. wenn mal alles geht ohne Probleme.



Deswegen auch der Tip mit dem Handbuch...passiert jedem Mal so ein blöder Fehler^^. Hab mich beispielsweise bei meinem Einbau vom Mainboard gewundert warum der PC danach nicht anging, und am Ende lags nur an dem falsch angeschlossenen Powerknopf^^.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2013)

Ja ist halt so, aber sind wir mal ehrlich wer list schon das Handbuch?  die versprochen Bilder findet ihr auch hier... http://forum.buffed..../page__st__2120


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Erstens ist das keine Server-CPU, zweitens läuft diese tatsächlich problemlos auch mit 100% Auslastung bei 3500 MHz (Intel Turbo Boost, also nicht übertaktet). Aber den Tipp mit GPU-Z werde ich mal befolgen, mal sehen, was rauskommt. Ich kann übrigens sogar nebenbei Guild Wars 2 spielen, während die CPU mit 100% Auslastung ein Video enkodiert, also die Anschaffung hat sich gelohnt ^^



Sie heißt nicht Xeon. Ansonsten ist es imo eine Server-CPU von Leistung, Plattform etc. her, sowas brauch man doch nicht für einen Desktop!

Aber egal, ändert nichts daran, das ich wegen möglicher Schäden am System, einen baldigen NT-Wechsel durchführen würde.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne aber so endlich ich hab so netzeil wo man ja die Stecker die man nicht braucht weg nehmen kann, und ja der CPU Strom war nicht richtig drin beim netzteil -.-^^ schäm



Ich habs ja gesagt 

 aber sowas passiert eben


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Januar 2013)

http://www.bild.de/10um10/2013/10-um-10/hitliste-um-zehn-ces-technik-abkuerzungen-27958274.bild.html

Leck mich am Arsch, was fuer Begriffe.


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

Huiui ja wirklich wichtiges Zeug, 4K, CES, NFC, das sollte natürlich jeder Depp wissen, damit noch mehr Mongos ohne Ahnung mit "Fachbegriffen" um sich werfen.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Windows 8 auf älteren geräten?
ich hatte auf meinem laptop (hp touchsmart tm2 1050ez) die testversion von windows 8. das hat wirklich super funktioniert, weshalb ich mir dann auch die vollversion gekauft habe.

am wochenende habe ich die dann aufgesetzt und musste feststellen, dass absolut nichts mehr funktioniert. noch nicht mal windows funktioniert fehlerlos. der touchscreen ging auch nicht mehr. wollte man den laptop ausstellen so startete dieser neu und brauchte 3 fehlerhafte dateien im windows ordner. updates haben nichts geholfen treiber scheints von hp auch keine zu geben.

finde das äusserst seltsam, dass die testversion so einwandfrei funktioniert hat und mit der frisch aufgesetzten vollversion nichts mehr geht.

ich habe inzwischen wieder windows 7 installiert.

Kann man windows 8 so installieren, dass die daten übernommen werden. sodass vielleicht auch treiber übernommen werden?


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Hab Win8 Pro auf einem EEE Pc 901 laufen, Atom Single Core 1,6 GHz, 1GB RAM, 32 GB SSD.

Das Ding läuft ohne Mucken, ist die MSDN Version, spielt aber nix zur Sache. Habe damals nur zum Testen lediglich ein Upgrade von Win7 durchgeführt (ja ich weiß, dass eine Neuinstallation besser ist) und ich musste NICHTS neu installieren, rein gar nichts. Nicht einmal Software, das lief alles wunderbar wie vorher. Der Upgradevorgang ist nicht mehr so holprig wie bei XP -> Vista. 

BTW: Hab Win 8 auch auf nem Acer Notebook 5552G laufen, das selbe Spiel, keine Probleme mit Treibern oder Software. Auch auf meinem Desktop PC ging alles reibungslos.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ding ist selbstgemacht -> Problem das war mal ein 1 Stunden langes Video



18 MB  Wir weisen btw. in den [regeln] schon darauf hin, die Dateigröße der Bilder einzuschränken ^^
Dein Versuch lief noch in ein anderes Problem. Aus Sicherheitsgründen lassen wir in Bild-Verlinkungen keine dynamischen Links zu, d.h. Bilder die per Script ausgeliefert werden und/oder im Link noch Parameter übergeben sind nicht gestattet.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> 18 MB  Wir weisen btw. in den [regeln] schon darauf hin, die Dateigröße der Bilder einzuschränken ^^
> Dein Versuch lief noch in ein anderes Problem. Aus Sicherheitsgründen lassen wir in Bild-Verlinkungen keine dynamischen Links zu, d.h. Bilder die per Script ausgeliefert werden und/oder im Link noch Parameter übergeben sind nicht gestattet.



Is tmir dann auch eingefallen , hatte sie dann in einen Spoiler gepackt


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Januar 2013)

Ach komm ZAM, bevor du uns das hier erzaehlst, wissen wir das schon lange. Genau so hier bevor du dich hier erstmal im Forum angemeldet hast , da war ich schon lange .. also vor die hier registriert. Sogar vor dem Forum Admin war ich, also hab ich gedacht.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das Ding läuft ohne Mucken, ist die MSDN Version, spielt aber nix zur Sache. Habe damals nur zum Testen lediglich ein Upgrade von Win7 durchgeführt (ja ich weiß, dass eine Neuinstallation besser ist) und ich musste NICHTS neu installieren, rein gar nichts. Nicht einmal Software, das lief alles wunderbar wie vorher. Der Upgradevorgang ist nicht mehr so holprig wie bei XP -> Vista.



Meinst du also wenn man die installation als upgrade macht...sprich mit vorhandenen daten übernehmen etc. sollte es funktionieren?

ich habe es eben mit formatieren gemacht...das war wie bereits erwähnt ein schuss ins knie.


----------



## Magogan (9. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aus Sicherheitsgründen lassen wir in Bild-Verlinkungen keine dynamischen Links zu, d.h. Bilder die per Script ausgeliefert werden und/oder im Link noch Parameter übergeben sind nicht gestattet.


Man kann mit .htaccess aber auch z.B. eine Eingabe wie *Seite_1234567890.jpg* auf eine PHP-Datei, z.B. *irgendwas.php?seite=1234567890*, oder irgendetwas anders umleiten.


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Meinst du also wenn man die installation als upgrade macht...sprich mit vorhandenen daten übernehmen etc. sollte es funktionieren?
> 
> ich habe es eben mit formatieren gemacht...das war wie bereits erwähnt ein schuss ins knie.



Ja hab die ISO schnell auf nen Stick kopiert und dann im laufenden Betrieb von Win7 ein Upgrade durchgeführt. Ich kann nur sagen wie es bei mir war, Netbook und Notebook liefen danach astrein ohne Probleme mit Software oder Treibern.


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Schafft die nVidia GeForce GTX 680 mit 4 GB RAM auch GW2 in 2560x1440 Pixeln auf höchsten Einstellungen mit mindestens 30 FPS? Der Rest des PCs ist schnell genug. Hab zwar nur einen Monitor mit 1920x1080 Pixeln, aber will vielleicht einen mit 2560x1440 Pixeln holen ^^

Achja, zum i7-3930K nochmal: Es ist keine Server-CPU und ich brauche die CPU-Leistung, weil ich ziemlich oft Videos enkodiere - und das dauert 20 Minuten für 15 Minuten Video trotz effizientem Algorithmus und nahezu dauerhaft 100% CPU-Auslastung bei 3500 MHz ...


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2013)

Du weißt schon das so ein Monitor mindestens 27 Zoll hat und erst bei 500&#8364;+ anfängt?

Es lohnt sich einfach nicht wirklich, da solch hohe Auflösungen nicht mehr wirklich Sinn machen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das so ein Monitor mindestens 27 Zoll hat und erst bei 500&#8364;+ anfängt?
> 
> Es lohnt sich einfach nicht wirklich, da solch hohe Auflösungen nicht mehr wirklich Sinn machen.


Ja, aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet ^^

Außerdem kann man mit höheren Auflösungen besser arbeiten, weil man weniger scrollen muss und auch längere Zeilen schreiben kann ^^


----------



## Xidish (10. Januar 2013)

Ach ja ... und was bitte willst Du in GW2 oder Deinen "Videos" scrollen?


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schafft die nVidia GeForce GTX 680 mit 4 GB RAM auch GW2 in 2560x1440 Pixeln auf höchsten Einstellungen mit mindestens 30 FPS?


Das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Januar 2013)

Habe es gestern erneut versucht auf den laptop windows 8 zu bekommen, mit der update variante.
leider auch ohne Erfolg Treiber daten waren zwar alle noch da aber nicht installiert.
auch scheint er probleme zu haben einen ati mobility readon HD 4500 treiber zu finden und noch ein unbekanntes gerät.

ich werd jetzt einfach win7 installieren und win8 auf dem grossen rechner nutzen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Und zwar befindet sich bei mir zu Hause in der Abstellkammer, in der auch Heizung und E-Verteilerkasten untergebracht sind, ein PVC-Leerrohr das ca. 5cm unterhalb der Decke in selbige mit nem Durchmesser von ca. 2cm verschwindet.
Wir haben das Haus damals gekauft, Bj. 198X, sodass wir weder Pläne der vorhandenen Leitungen haben noch sonstwie wissen wo dieser ominöse Schacht endet.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie kann ich das rausbekommen, ohne einfach stumpf nen Kabel reinzustecken und durchs Haus zu laufen, um zu hören, ob ich ein Kratzen vom Kabel im Rohr irgendwo in der Wand höre?
Gibts da ne günstige und geschickte Lösung?^^

Wenn der Verlauf des Rohres bekannt und "richtig" ist, soll da evtl. nen Patchkabel durchgezogen werden.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt, aber ich machs einfach nochmal ^^

Ich hab vor meine 570 GTX durch ne 680 GTX zu ersetzen (nicht nur wegen der Unfähigkeit bestimmter Entwickler ).
1. Generell sinnvoll?
2. Sinnvoll?


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

Ich sag nur Endoskop


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab die Frage schonmal gestellt, aber ich machs einfach nochmal ^^
> 
> Ich hab vor meine 570 GTX durch ne 680 GTX zu ersetzen.
> 1. Generell sinnvoll?
> 2. Sinnvoll?



Musst du wissen, mir würde ne GTX 570 locker reichen, aber kommt drauf an ob du jetzt schon iwelche Probleme in Spielen merkst. Wenn nicht, empfehle ich zu warten, da Hardware sowieso an Preisverfall leidet.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Musst du wissen, mir würde ne GTX 570 locker reichen, aber kommt drauf an ob du jetzt schon iwelche Probleme in Spielen merkst. Wenn nicht, empfehle ich zu warten, da Hardware sowieso an Preisverfall leidet.



Ich hab da grad noch was editiert.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Endoskop



Hm, dann wird Dr. Heinzel den Schrumpfstrahler entwickeln und sich auf die gefährliche Reise ins Innere des Leerrohres begeben, um der Menschheit einen Dienst zu erweisen....... -.-


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

passt die neue grafikarte auch zu deiner cpu ?

netzteil stark genug und stromtarif passend ? die 680er sollen ja bis zu 230 watt bei vollast verbrauchen

ich würde noch bis nächste woche warten da ist die ces 2013 vorbei und vieleicht senken da die preise wieder 



hast halt ca 50% mehr frames aber ob farcry 3 und ac3 auch mit ner 680 laufen ka

habe mal nach 680 gtx problems gegooglet und da gibts auch leute die probleme mit haben

ob das allerdings software einzelnder user sind oder hardware probleme seitens nvdia ka


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> passt die neue grafikarte auch zu deiner cpu ?



i5-2500K



> netzteil stark genug und stromtarif passend ? die 680er sollen ja bis zu 230 watt bei vollast verbrauchen



750 Watt



> ich würde noch bis nächste woche warten da ist die ces 2013 vorbei und vieleicht senken da die preise wieder
> hast halt ca 50% mehr frames aber ob farcry 3 und ac3 auch mit ner 680 laufen ka






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

watt ist nicht ampere 

aber ich denk mal das jemand der bei computec media arbeitet kein china böller als netzteil hat


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Habe es gestern erneut versucht auf den laptop windows 8 zu bekommen, mit der update variante.
> leider auch ohne Erfolg Treiber daten waren zwar alle noch da aber nicht installiert.
> auch scheint er probleme zu haben einen ati mobility readon HD 4500 treiber zu finden und noch ein unbekanntes gerät.
> 
> ich werd jetzt einfach win7 installieren und win8 auf dem grossen rechner nutzen.



Dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. 


Bei mir gings wie gesagt ohne Probleme. Aber du hast ja selbst eingesehen, dass dann Windows 7 einfach besser ist. Mit Win8 verpasst du ja keine Revolution, ist eher ein Win7.5


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> watt ist nicht ampere



Dachte es ging um Watt O.O


> aber ich denk mal das jemand der bei computec media arbeitet kein china böller als netzteil hat




Mein Netzteil war tatsächlich ein Geschenk der netten Kollegen von PCGH ^^


----------



## Qreaa (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute testweise meinen 22" BenQ G2200W im Portrait mode laufen lassen und dabei festgestellt, dass Text auf Webseiten (und überall sonst eigentlich auch) etwas "verwaschen" bzw unscharf ist.   
Im Normalen Landscape betrieb sieht alles gescheit aus. Liegt das daran, dass die native Auflösung von 1680x1050px auf 1050x1680px geändert wird und das deshalb so eigenartig aussieht, oder ist das nen Monitor spezifisches Problem?
Gibt es im CCC noch irgendwelche versteckten Optionen die das beheben die ich nicht gefunden habe? Oder muss man das generell in Kauf nehmen, wenn man den Portrait Modus benutzt?


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dachte es ging um Watt O.O




Mehr oder weniger, man muss schon genau bei den Netzteilen schauen. Nicht jedes 750 Watt ist das selbe wie das andere. Aber die GTX680 ist schon ein Kraftpaket. Damit solltest du problemlos Farcry 3 und AC3 spielen koennen.


@Qreaa 1050x1680px waere technisch unmoeglich. Ausser du hast unglaublich breite Schwarze Balken oben und unten. Kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Welche Grafikkarte besitzt du denn?


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dachte es ging um Watt O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Netzteil war tatsächlich ein Geschenk der netten Kollegen von PCGH ^^



Es kommt theoretisch auf die Stromstärke [A] auf der 12V-Schiene an. Praktisch reicht es meist auf die Watt zu schauen, falls es kein Billigteil ist, das fast seine ganze Leistung nur auf 3,3V und 5V bringt. Es gilt P [W] = I [A] * U [V] also Leistung in Watt = Stromstärke in Ampere * Spannung in Volt. 
-> Schraub deinen Rechner auf und schau was in der Spalte 12V unten für ne Zahl steht.



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger, man muss schon genau bei den Netzteilen schauen. Nicht jedes 750 Watt ist das selbe wie das andere. Aber die GTX680 ist schon ein Kraftpaket. Damit solltest du problemlos Farcry 3 und AC3 spielen koennen.
> 
> 
> @Qreaa 1050x1680px waere technisch unmoeglich. Ausser du hast unglaublich breite Schwarze Balken oben und unten. Kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Welche Grafikkarte besitzt du denn?



Oder sein Bildschirm ist um 90° drehbar.


----------



## Qreaa (11. Januar 2013)

Naja, wie gesagt Portrait Modus. Also quasi den Bildschirm auf die Seite kippen.
Beispielbild
So sieht das dann aus. Und da war jetzt die Frage, ob ich Einstellungsmöglichkeiten übersehen habe, die die Schrift schärfer bekommen, oder ob das so schwammig bleibt, weil es nicht die native Auflösung ist und es dadurch so verwaschen aussieht.

Als Grafikkarte dient eine PowerColor HD6950 mit 1gb Ram. Betriebssystem ist windows 7, falls das noch wichtig wäre.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dachte es ging um Watt O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Netzteil war tatsächlich ein Geschenk der netten Kollegen von PCGH ^^



http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/Netzteile-Watt-Werte-80-Plus-und-Effizienz-grosses-Special-mit-Technik-und-Kauftipps-869638/2/


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Unglaublich, dass sogar der i7-3930K zu langsam ist, zumindest für das, was ich mit dem PC mache. Videos in 2560x1440 Pixel zu enkodieren in H.264 dauert zum Beispiel etwa eine Stunde pro 15-minütiger Folge ^^ Davon 3-4 am Tag ^^

Naja, solange ich keinen Monitor mit der Auflösung habe, kann ich ja bei 1920x1080 bleiben, da dauert das nur 20 Minuten ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (12. Januar 2013)

Welches Programm nutzt du denn? Weil ich glaub mein Mac mit meinem i7 macht das irgendwie schneller o.O


----------



## Arosk (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass sogar der i7-3930K zu langsam ist, zumindest für das, was ich mit dem PC mache. Videos in 2560x1440 Pixel zu enkodieren in H.264 dauert zum Beispiel etwa eine Stunde pro 15-minütiger Folge ^^ Davon 3-4 am Tag ^^
> 
> Naja, solange ich keinen Monitor mit der Auflösung habe, kann ich ja bei 1920x1080 bleiben, da dauert das nur 20 Minuten ^^



Was für ne Bitrate? Ich hab eben mal 15 Min mit 2560x1440 gerendert, mit 30 Mbit/s. Hat 25 Minuten gedauert mit i7-2600k@ 4,5 GHz und ner 6970.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Ich nutze TMPGEnc Video Mastering Works 5, das den x264 Enkoder benutzt, wobei ich nicht nach Bitrate rendere, sondern nach Qualität. So sind die Videos unterschiedlich groß (ca. 2,5 GB für 15 Minuten in 2560x1440), aber die Qualität ist konstant gut. Die Dateien werden dadurch auch sehr klein, das Enkodieren dauert nur länger.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Januar 2013)

Unterstützt das Programm überhaupt Multithreading, wenn ja, auch 6-Kerne? Grafikunterstützung? CUDA? 


Hab mal ne Frage zu BIOS updates (AMI) müsste man da wie in Schritt 1 vorgehen oder kann man auch einfach Schritt 2 machen?

1. 1,3>1,4>1,5>...>1,9>2,0
2. 1,3>2,0


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Zumindest der Prozessor wird zu 100% ausgelastet. Dass das rechenintensiver ist, ist aber normal ^^ Es sind übrigens eher 12 Kerne (davon 6 virtuell), weil der Prozessor Hyperthreading unterstützt.


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Du hast einen 6 Kern Prozessor und dabei bleibt es auch.
Hyper-Threading heißt keinesfalls, daß Du 6 virtuelle Kerne dazu bekommst.

-> Hyper-Threading

Und der H.264 Codec scheint lahm zu sein, laut einiger Posts im Netz dazu.
Dazu schrieb ich aber schon was in Deinem Abspiel-Problem-Thread.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir weniger so übermäßige Hardware zulegen - und eher mal den PC besser verstehen und konfigurieren!
Bei mir (schwächerer PC) klappen Sachen auf anhieb und dazu schneller, als scheinbar auf Deinem PC.
Habe mir mal letztens auf Youtube Dein "Let's Erklär"  angesehen.
Schon interessant, was Du auf Deinem PC für eine Architektur hast. 

@ *Blut und Donner*

Manche Dinge lassen sich ja sofort auf die neueste Version updaten, viele Andere nur in Einzelschritten.
Wie das bei 'nem BIOS aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.
Habe bei meinem früheren Board nur einmal erfolgreich das BIOS aktualisiert, allerdings nur eine Version aktueller

greetz


----------



## Legendary (12. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Unterstützt das Programm überhaupt Multithreading, wenn ja, auch 6-Kerne? Grafikunterstützung? CUDA?
> 
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage zu BIOS updates (AMI) müsste man da wie in Schritt 1 vorgehen oder kann man auch einfach Schritt 2 machen?
> ...



BIOS Updates sind meines Wissens  kumulativ und nicht inkrementell. Kannst also einfach von 1.3 auf 2.0 updaten.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Naja, es sind 6 physische Kerne, die in jeweils zwei logische Kerne aufgespalten werden, indem Lücken in der Pipeline (die z.B. durch Abhängigkeiten wie a=b+c; d=a+1; entstehen) mit Befehlen vom anderen Thread (sofern möglich) geschlossen werden. Ist natürlich noch ein wenig komplizierter, aber das wäre jetzt zu aufwendig, das zu erklären.

Der H.264-Codec wird auch für Blurays eingesetzt. Und dass er langsam ist, ist nicht das Problem. Wobei ich nicht weiß, was du mit "langsam" meinen könntest.


----------



## Ogil (12. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BIOS Updates sind meines Wissens  kumulativ und nicht inkrementell. Kannst also einfach von 1.3 auf 2.0 updaten.


Seh ich genauso. Letztlich schreibst Du dabei ein Image ins Flash/Config-Flash des Motherboards und normal wird dann komplett geflasht und nicht modifiziert (was eh selten moeglich ist).


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Alter! Nichts funktioniert richtig! Ich will nur die Audiospuren aus einem Video extrahieren, das ich mit DxTory aufgenommen habe, aber die extrahierten Dateien sind zu kurz, hören also einfach mittendrin auf.

Wenn ich sie mit einem anderen Programm (AviMux, das war bei DxTory dabei) zusammenfügen will, ohne sie vorher zu extrahieren, stürzt das Programm ab. Und das nicht etwa am Anfang, sondern mittendrin ... Habs jetzt mal mit PCM 96000 Hz und 16 Bit probiert statt 192000 Hz und 24 Bit, mal sehen, ob es jetzt geht.

Edit: Geht auch nicht.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Guild Wars 2 auch verbuggt war.

Edit: Die wollen mich doch veräppeln! Das Ding hört bei genau 4 GB auf, wenn es den Audio-Stream (ohne zusätzliches Encoding) extrahieren soll - und zwar auf das Byte genau! Und für den Scheiß (also DxTory + die Zusatzprogramme) habe ich 3600 ¥ bezahlt!?


----------



## xynlovesit (12. Januar 2013)

Was hast du bezahlt? ;b Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Problem nicht. Du hast ein Video oder Film bei der du die Tonspur ausschneiden willst oder was?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Edit: Die wollen mich doch veräppeln! Das Ding hört bei genau 4 GB auf, wenn es den Audio-Stream (ohne zusätzliches Encoding) extrahieren soll - und zwar auf das Byte genau! Und für den Scheiß (also DxTory + die Zusatzprogramme) habe ich 3600 ¥ bezahlt!?



Was daran liegen mag, dass es sich um 32bit Software handelt :-)

Vielleicht versuchst du es mal mit weniger z.B. 48kHz und 16bit...davon abgesehen dass dies für deine "Lets Play" Videos auch ausreichen würde und du auch die Auflösung ruhig auch auf 720p runterfahren könntest da wohl kaum einer diese künsterlisch anspruchsvollen Videos auf seiner 3 m Leinwand ankucken wird


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

DxTory nimmt mein Mikrofon und meine Soundausgabe in getrennten Tonspuren auf. Nun möchte ich aus dem aufgenommenen Video (AVI) die beiden Tonspuren extrahieren und in der richtigen Lautstärke zu einer Tonspur zusammenfügen, da mein Videoschnittprogramm nur eine Tonspur als Eingabe verarbeiten kann (zumindest im Standard-Modus, der zum Speichern in einzelnen Clips sinnvoll ist). Das zu DxTory gehörige AviMux stürzt aber immer ab.

32-Bit-Programme sollten größere Dateigrößen als 4 GB nutzen können. Nur beim RAM sind 4 GB das Limit bei 32 Bit.

Bezahlt habe ich 3600 ¥, das sind etwa 32 Euro.


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> 32-Bit-Programme sollten größere Dateigrößen als 4 GB nutzen können. Nur beim RAM sind 4 GB das Limit bei 32 Bit.


Die Aussage ist falsch.
Eine 32bit Anwendung kann maximal 2GB des RAMs nutzen - selbst wenn Du Win7 64bit verwendest. 
Mit Ausnahmen können es bei einem 64bit Betriebssystem maximal 4GB sein.
Doch die meisten 32bit Anwendungen lassen nur max 2GB zu.

*ps.* 
Und bei RAM sind es bei einem 32bit Betriebssystem auch keine 4GB - eher maximal 3,25GB.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist falsch.
> Eine 32bit Anwendung kann maximal 2GB des RAMs nutzen - selbst wenn Du Win7 64bit verwendest.
> Mit Ausnahmen können es bei einem 64bit Betriebssystem maximal 4GB sein.


Du widersprichst dir selbst. Das Limit liegt offensichtlich bei 4GB, wenn einige 32-Bit-Programme so viel nutzen können. Wenn das Maximum 2 GB wäre, dann gäbe es keine 32-Bit-Programme, die 4 GB nutzen können.

Aber hier ging es auch gar nicht um RAM, sondern um die Dateigröße. Das mit dem RAM hatte ich nur nebenbei erwähnt. Und dass die Datei nur 4 GB groß ist, ist offensichtlich ein Programmierfehler...


----------



## H2OTest (12. Januar 2013)

Kauf dir Magix .


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst.


Ach ja ...
Wenn Du mich schon quotest, dann lass auch meinen letzten Satz nicht weg!
Denn die meisten 32 bit Programme lassen eben nur 2GB zu.

*ps.* 
Habe eben ein knapp 19min Video gerendert  (MP4 4520x3072, 36Mbit/s, 48 KHz Stereo, 320 Kbit/s).
Das Ganze dauerte gerade mal 45min.
Gerendert habe ich mit einem Freeprogramm.
Allerdings gibt bei der Wiedergabe paar kleine Grafikfehler und irgendwie klappte was mit dem Sound nicht.

Mit geringerern Einstellungen (und immer noch HD) geht alles und beansprucht nochmals deutlich weniger Zeit.

Aber gut, wer braucht bitte bei youtube dermaßen überzogene Einstellungen?!
1080p und geringere Soundeinstellungen reichen vollkommen aus und sind derzeit auch Standart - bestimmt auch noch für längere Zeit.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist ja gut, trotzdem ist das Maximum 4 GB.

Ich hab ja schon TMPGEnc gekauft für 99$. Was soll ich dann mit Magix?

2048x1152 Pixel oder mehr sind bei YouTube sinnvoll, da ab dann die Original-Qualität verfügbar ist, die bei YouTube eine bessere Qualität hat als 1080p (höhere Bitrate/Qualität bei der Verarbeitung durch YouTube).

Ab Februar gibt es übrigens auch 4K-Monitore für den PC - für nur 4250 Euro ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Mein letztes Wort dazu:

Lern Deinen PC besser zu verstehen und räum in mal auf!
Dann reicht Dir auch deutlich schwächere Hardware für völlig ausreichende HD Qualität.

Bin echt froh, daß ich Deine Hardware/Software Probleme nicht habe. 

gn8


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2013)

Was meinst du? Weil das Enkodieren so lange dauert? Das liegt am Programm, das soll so ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (13. Januar 2013)

Also liegt es quasi an deinem schwachen Videobearbeitungsprogram. Denn es sollte eigentlich keine Probleme sein, zwei Tonspuren zu einem Video zu synchronisieren und ggf. noch die Lautstaerke anpassen. Kann ich dir problemlos machen, schau vielleicht nach etwas besseren um. Ist eigentlich pipifachs :b


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2013)

Nein, ich bin mit dem Programm zufrieden, die Tonspuren ziehe ich ja sowieso vorher raus und füg sie zu einer zusammen (wenn es denn geht).


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> 32-Bit-Programme sollten größere Dateigrößen als 4 GB nutzen können.



Das mag sein, was allerdings dann auch nur mit Tricks möglich ist wie z.B. die ODML Erweiterung für AVIs um eben diese 32bit Beschränkungen zu umgehen damit man AVI Container größer 4GB erstellen und auch wieder öffnen kann.



Magogan schrieb:


> Aber hier ging es auch gar nicht um RAM, sondern um die Dateigröße. Das mit dem RAM hatte ich nur nebenbei erwähnt. Und dass die Datei nur 4 GB groß ist, ist offensichtlich ein Programmierfehler...



Da du offenbar die Audio Streams als unkomprimiertes PCM in einem WAVE Format abspeichern willst, würde ich dir empfehlen mal in die Spezifikationen für eine solche WAVE Datei reinzusehen (Stichworte: Header, Subchunk2Size, 4Byte, 32bit, 4G bevor du hier mit angeblichen Programmiertfehlern kommst


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.



trotzdem Danke.
Habe win 8 jetzt aufem desktop, auch da fehlen für gewisse sachen treiber aber immerhin funktioniert das betriebssystem.

auf dem laptop habe ich nochmal die devoloper version installiert welche ebenfalls build 9200 hat. es fehlen im gerätemanager genau die gleichen treiber, aber irgendwie scheint es bei der version egal zu sein :-)

ich habe mal einen email anfrage an microsoft gestartet (antwort erwarte ich aber keine).

edit:
grad bei einem gesehen auf ricardo, dass der auf meinen laptop die windows 8 version drauf hat...allerdings die update version nicht die vollversion. bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Januar 2013)

grad eben unter Windows auf die neuste BIOS-Version, mit dem ASRock-eigenen Tool geflasht. Jetzt unterstützt mein schönes Board auch Piledriver  Achja, es gab keinerlei Probleme, ich weiß es ist schon fahrlässig aber es hat ja geklappt^^


----------



## Legendary (14. Januar 2013)

Was zum Teufel ist Piledriver? Ein technischer Begriff den ich noch nicht kenne - mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr!!


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Januar 2013)

Mein Link Nachfolger von Bulldozer


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Januar 2013)

Mein Link Nachfolger von Bulldozer


----------



## Legendary (14. Januar 2013)

Axo nur die Unterstützung einer neuen CPU.

Bin schon seit einiger Zeit am ringen was ich denn nun machen soll...AMD seit nun rund 15 Jahren mit dem anfänglichen K6 treu bleiben oder endlich abtrünnig werden und richtige Leistung spüren. Leider kostet der intel auch fast das doppelte...


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2013)

_Kommt drauf an welche CPU's du miteinander vergleichst. :-]_


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> ... dem anfänglichen K6 treu bleiben oder endlich abtrünnig werden und richtige Leistung spüren. ...


Was meinst Du mit abtrünnig ... zu Intel wechseln?

nur so als Beispiel:
Beim Rendern eines Videos bei dem Magogan 100% CPU Auslastung hatte - 
hatte ich bei einem Video in doppelt so großer Auflösung wie Magos Video nur eine Gesamt-CPU Auslastung von 40-60% - die letzten Minuten sogar nur 10-15%.

Ich habe einen AMD K8 und er einen 5x so teuren Intel.

Aber gut, vielleicht zieht das Beispiel gerade nicht so, da es nicht identische Videos waren. 

Dennoch bleibe ich jedenfalls AMD treu.


Ansonsten stimme ich painschkes zu ... kommt halt drauf an ...

greetz


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Enkodieren von Videos kann man schlecht vergleichen. Es gibt Algorithmen, die nicht immer alle Kerne benutzen, die die Grafikkarte (mit)benutzen oder die eben darauf ausgelegt sind, schnell zu sein (dann ist die entstandene Datei aber deutlich zu groß, um sie bei YouTube hochzuladen, oder die Qualität ist extrem schlecht). Der Algorithmus, den ich nutze, nutzt auch alle CPU-Kerne aus (deswegen 100% Auslastung) und lässt die Dateigröße bei hoher Videoqualität ziemlich klein werden.

Außerdem hat mein Prozessor 520 Euro gekostet. Ich bezweifle, dass dein AMD-Prozessor schneller oder gar besser ist - oder überhaupt nur annähernd so schnell ^^ Das ist ja so, als würdest du sagen: "Mein VW Golf ist fast so schnell wie dein Penis Extender Porsche, aber du hast das 5-fache bezahlt!"

Hier übrigens das neue Logo von Porsche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Internet http://kreativelegends.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/legendary-logos-honesty/


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Was sollen da bitte so große Unterschiede ziwschen Dir und mir sein - beim Encodieren?

zumindest bei Deinem überstandard Pixeln ...

Du nimmst AVI auf und wandelst in mp4 (codec h.264) um, oder? 
Dasselbe tat ich auch mal teshalberweise auf meinem 4Kern CPU (war jeweils nur so wenig ausgelastet)
Gut, den Sound hatte ich daktiviert, der hätte aber nicht meinen CPU bis zum Anschlag ausgenutzt.

Achja - und nur weil ein CPU so teuer ist, heißt noch lange nicht, daß er auch besser wie billigere ist.
Und was nützt einem die neueste Technik, wenn man so oft Probleme damit hat?! 

Nunja, ich lass das Thema jetzt ruhen.

Sorry


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und was nützt einem die neueste Technik, wenn man so oft Probleme damit hat?!


Ich habe mit dem Prozessor keine Probleme. Nur mit der Software.

Und wie gesagt, das kann man nur vergleichen, wenn du auch den gleichen Algorithmus mit gleicher Eingabe nutzt. So wie du es gesagt hast, ist es nämlich eher so: Ich fahre mit einem Sportwagen mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit von Hamburg nach München. Du fährst durch die Stadt 2 km weit zum nächsten Supermarkt mit einem VW Golf. Dein VW Golf ist besser, weil du schneller da bist und mein Sportwagen hat sich nicht gelohnt, weil ich so lange brauche.

Ich hab allerdings keinen Sportwagen  Meine Eltern waren zu geizig, die 290000 Euro mehr zu bezahlen für einen Lamborghini


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit abtrünnig ... zu Intel wechseln?
> 
> nur so als Beispiel:
> Beim Rendern eines Videos bei dem Magogan 100% CPU Auslastung hatte -
> hatte ich bei einem Video in doppelt so großer Auflösung wie Magos Video nur eine Gesamt-CPU Auslastung von 40-60% - die letzten Minuten sogar nur 10-15%.




Also das ist Schwachsinn. Viele Video encoding Programme nutzen so gut wie moeglich die beste Leistung des Prozessors um die Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. Nur weil deiner 40-60% brauchst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass dein CPU besser ist. Eher am schlechten programmierten Programm. Ebenso kann man einstellen wie viele Kerne das Programm beanspruchen soll, wenn dem entsprechend nur 4 freigibt, kommt auf eine CPU Auslastung von 40-60%.

Ich werde Intel immer bevorzugen, auch aus dem Grund, weil die einfach die besseren onboard Grafikkarten haben. Die erst neuvorgestellte Intel HD4500 ist 2x so schnell wie die Intel HD4000 die ich habe. Das heisst, ich kann dann damit Battlefield 3 spielen auf FullHD ohne eine externe Grafikkarte einzubauen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob AMD das ueberbieten kann (mal vom Preis abgesehen)


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Sind halt nur meine Erfahrungen ...
Das Programm hatte 4 Kerne  und bei mehr Arbeit eben nur je Kern 40-60% beansprucht und war/ist dennoch schneller.
Vielleicht nimmt's meine Variante zum Encodieren auch nicht so genau und die Qualität ist hinterher schlechter ... kA.
Mir reicht sie vollkommen aus.
Es war ja auch nur ein Test, da ich sonst solch hohe Auflösung bei weitem nicht benötige und 1080p für Full HD aus vollkommen ausreichen.

Und Magogan, Dein Autobeispiel hinkt, da mein Weg der weitere war. 

Aber ich halte mich nun raus.

viel Spaß noch


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also das ist Schwachsinn. Viele Video encoding Programme nutzen so gut wie moeglich die beste Leistung des Prozessors um die Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. Nur weil deiner 40-60% brauchst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass dein CPU besser ist. Eher am schlechten programmierten Programm. Ebenso kann man einstellen wie viele Kerne das Programm beanspruchen soll, wenn dem entsprechend nur 4 freigibt, kommt auf eine CPU Auslastung von 40-60%.
> 
> Ich werde Intel immer bevorzugen, auch aus dem Grund, weil die einfach die besseren onboard Grafikkarten haben. Die erst neuvorgestellte Intel HD4500 ist 2x so schnell wie die Intel HD4000 die ich habe. Das heisst, ich kann dann damit Battlefield 3 spielen auf FullHD ohne eine externe Grafikkarte einzubauen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob AMD das ueberbieten kann (mal vom Preis abgesehen)



Tja, bloß leider sind die jetzigen AMD APU's in den Mittelklasse (!!!) Trinity-Modellen schon fast doppelt so schnell, wie die HD 4000 eines i7-3770K Topmodells von Intel (doppelter Preis) Quelle Heißt, auch bei der nächsten Generation wird (was die integrierte GPU angeht) Intel vermutlich keine Chance gegen AMD haben, schon gar nicht was den Preis/Leistungs-Aspekt angeht und jetzt hör auf mit deinem Fanboygelaber 

edit: Dass du BF3 mit der neuen Intel-GPU auf FullHD spielen kannst, gehört wohl ins Land der Träume (Siehe Vergleichsleistung der HD4000 mit dedizierten Einstiegsgrafikkarten (-> meine Quelle) und beliebeigen BF3-Test im Internet)


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Mein Prozessor hat keine eingebaute Grafik - wozu auch, ich hab ja eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mein Prozessor hat keine eingebaute Grafik - wozu auch, ich hab ja eine Grafikkarte.


Hat auf jeden Fall einen Vorteil wenn die externe Grafikkarte mal abraucht. So kann man immer noch den Rechner nutzen. 
Hast du für deine Videos mal versucht die Grafikkarte zu nutzen? Die kann das deutlich schneller als die CPU.

Und was das Programm angeht. Bei 32bit sind maximal 4GB große Files möglich. Das musste ich schon damals unter WinXP feststellen. Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall ein 64bit-Programm suchen, wenn du solche großen Files hast.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und was das Programm angeht. Bei 32bit sind maximal 4GB große Files möglich. Das musste ich schon damals unter WinXP feststellen. Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall ein 64bit-Programm suchen, wenn du solche großen Files hast.


Das ist Quatsch, ich habe auch schon mit 32-Bit-Programmen Dateien mit über 10 GB erstellt ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2013)

Es kommt auch aufs Datenträgerformat an, wenn du die Daten auf nem NTFS Datenträger speicherst, kann sie bis zur Kapazität des Datenträgers groß sein. Falls es FAT32 sein sollte, werden nur Dateigrößen mit maximal 4GB unterstützt.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Es kommt auch aufs Datenträgerformat an, wenn du die Daten auf nem NTFS Datenträger speicherst, kann sie bis zur Kapazität des Datenträgers groß sein. Falls es FAT32 sein sollte, werden nur Dateigrößen mit maximal 4GB unterstützt.


Das ist NTFS. Die Video-Dateien sind ja mehrere hundert GB groß ^^ Die passen da auch rauf ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt drauf an welche CPU's du miteinander vergleichst. :-]_


z.B. einen Ivy i5-3570 und einen gleichwertigen AMD, würde mal sagen ein Zambezi FX-6100. Der Zambezi kostet rund 70 Euro weniger und hat 2 logische Kerne mehr. Leider sind Kerne kein Garant für Leistung, das hat die Vergangenheit bei mir schon oft gezeigt. Hab 2008 einen Phenom 9950 (4 Kerne) gekauft, damals eine der besten AMD CPUs und bis heute langweilen sich 2 Kerne oft einfach nur, weil viele Anwendungen und Spiele eh nur 2 nutzen. Großer Vorteil hingegen ist die Tatsache, dass man dann auch 6 Threads für unterschiedliche Anwendungen zuteilen kann und er alles gleichzeitig bearbeitet...aber wann mache ich sowas schon.



Xidish schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit abtrünnig ... zu Intel wechseln?


Jap, war wie gesagt sehr lange bei AMD, günstige und gute Prozessoren. Da ist noch nie irgendwas abgeraucht. Kann mich noch gut an den K6-2 erinnern, der lies sich ja einfach mal von 333MHz auf 466MHz overclocken und hatte so teilweise 50% mehr Leistung...das waren einfach nur geile Prozessoren. Damals ja noch zum stecken in die Slots. 





xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich werde Intel immer bevorzugen, auch aus dem Grund, weil die einfach die besseren onboard Grafikkarten haben. Die erst neuvorgestellte Intel HD4500 ist 2x so schnell wie die Intel HD4000 die ich habe. Das heisst, ich kann dann damit Battlefield 3 spielen auf FullHD ohne eine externe Grafikkarte einzubauen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob AMD das ueberbieten kann (mal vom Preis abgesehen)


Bliblablubb...klar bevorzugst du die Intel HD Chips, gibt ja nix anderes im Macbook.   
Ich will übrigens mal ein Testvideo sehen mit einer integrierten Lösung und BF3 spielst. FullHD, ruckelfrei und bitte nicht mit minimalen Details.  
Diese HD und GMA Chips sind einfach Drecksmühlen für sowas...der richtige Gamer kommt um eine dedizierte Grafiklösung nicht herum, Punkt.


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bliblablubb...klar bevorzugst du die Intel HD Chips, gibt ja nix anderes im Macbook.
> Ich will übrigens mal ein Testvideo sehen mit einer integrierten Lösung und BF3 spielst. FullHD, ruckelfrei und bitte nicht mit minimalen Details.
> Diese HD und GMA Chips sind einfach Drecksmühlen für sowas...der richtige Gamer kommt um eine dedizierte Grafiklösung nicht herum, Punkt.




Macbook ist ja schonmal falsch, ich benutze ein Mac Mini. Aber dir ist doch klar gewesen das ich mit FullHD eine Aufloesung von 1920x1080 meine und nicht auf hoechsten Details. Wenn es doppelt so schnell sein sollte, wie die HD4000. Dann kannst davon ausgehen, dass man auf Mittel ruckelfrei spielen kann und das reicht doch von einer integrieten Grafikkarte. Was willst denn erwarten?


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Macbook ist ja schonmal falsch, ich benutze ein Mac Mini. Aber dir ist doch klar gewesen das ich mit FullHD eine Aufloesung von 1920x1080 meine und nicht auf hoechsten Details. Wenn es doppelt so schnell sein sollte, wie die HD4000. Dann kannst davon ausgehen, dass man auf Mittel ruckelfrei spielen kann und das reicht doch von einer integrieten Grafikkarte. Was willst denn erwarten?



Sora, schau dir einfach mal meinen Link an.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> z.B. einen Ivy i5-3570 und einen gleichwertigen AMD, würde mal sagen ein Zambezi FX-6100.



_Joa, aber die haben nicht im entferntesten die selbe Leistung._

_Das war ja das was ich meinte :-)
_


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Naja AMDs sind in Benchmarks immer deutlich schlechter, da kann man GAR NIX miteinander ordentlich vergleichen. Es sind aber beide Mittelklasse CPUs. Ich halte von Benchmarks oft nix, die CPU oder auch GPU wird in den seltensten Fällen komplett ausgelastet außer man rendert irgendwas oder zockt Crysis 3. 

Was würdest du denn vergleichen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2013)

Also der i5-3570 kostet min 180,- für 5,- weniger bekommst du schon das AMD Topmodell FX-8350.


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Das Teil hat 125W TDP...hab jetzt schon ne teure Heizung mit dem Phenom, der hat ne TDP von 140W.   

Wollte eigentlich eher zum AMD greifen um Kohle zu sparen, da brauch ich dann ja keinen preislich gleichen Prozessor. DANN nämlich würde ich wirklich zum Intel greifen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Mein Intel-Prozessor hat auch 130 Watt TDP. Okay, es ist auch ein 6-Kern-Prozessor ...

*SSD-Benchmark:*

AS SSD Benchmark 1.6.4013.39530
------------------------------
Name: ATA Corsair Force 3 SCSI Disk Device
Firmware: 5.02
Controller: iaStorA
Offset: 234496 K - OK
Größe: 111,79 GB
Datum: 15.01.2013 19:55:37
------------------------------
Sequentiell:
------------------------------
Lesen: 198,68 MB/s
Schreiben: 95,28 MB/s
------------------------------
4K:
------------------------------
Lesen: 18,34 MB/s
Schreiben: 79,72 MB/s
------------------------------
4K-64Threads:
------------------------------
Lesen: 69,34 MB/s
Schreiben: 50,11 MB/s
------------------------------
Zugriffszeiten:
------------------------------
Lesen: 0,208 ms
Schreiben: 0,263 ms
------------------------------
Score:
------------------------------
Lesen: 108
Schreiben: 139
Gesamt: 305
------------------------------


Ist da irgendwas falsch? Die Werte kommen mir so schlecht vor...


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Hängt die an nem Sata II Controller?

100MB/s sequentielles schreiben ist schon arg langsam für ne moderne SSD.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Sollte eigentlich am SATA 3 Anschluss hängen, wenn ich mich nicht vertan hab. Kann man das in Windows sehen, ob die per SATA angeschlossen ist? Will den PC jetzt nicht runterfahren und im BIOS nachgucken ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist da irgendwas falsch? Die Werte kommen mir so schlecht vor...



Ist wohl normal für die SSD:

http://www.windows7-tuning.de/tuning-tipps-anleitungen/software/ssd-benchmark-corsair-force-3-ssd-sata-3-0-600-mbs/
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/ssd/corsair_force_3/s08.php

ist halt (zumindest was die Transferrate betrifft) nicht so wirklich der "Burner"...gibt auf alle Fälle wesentlich bessere. Ist halt ein Sandforce2281 Controller, wenn sich die Daten nicht komprimieren lassen dann sind halt die Transferraten schlecht. Solange die IOPs stimmen ist sie aber als Systemplatte voll ok, zumindest laut den Tests soll das so sein.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Und dafür habe ich über 100 Euro bezahlt!?

Gibt es denn SSDs, mit denen man die 6GBit/s (also 750 MB/s) erreicht? Wollte mir vielleicht irgendwann eine zweite SSD kaufen für Spiele ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samsung 830er.  Meiner Meinung nach derzeit eine der besten SSDs, sehr gute IOPS Werte und auch die Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeiten sind wie man sieht mehr als gut. Gibt auch einige Tests die das klarstellen, ich finde die Performance wird nur noch durch die neue 840er Pro getoppt, wobei ich bei neuen SSDs noch ein wenig vorsichtig wäre, gerade was Controller angeht wie damals bei der OCZ Vertex 2 und teilweise 3 *trollface* 

EDIT: Windows 8 Boot ca. 20 Sekunden ohne UEFI und mit einem 4 Jahre alten Desktop PC.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Hmm, dann ist Corsair wohl doch nicht so gut 

Naja, der PC ist trotzdem schnell genug, ich muss eigentlich nie warten auf irgendetwas ^^ Vom Anschalten des PCs bis zum Windows-Desktop sind es ca. 30 Sekunden ^^


----------



## exill (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, dann ist Corsair wohl doch nicht so gut
> 
> Naja, der PC ist trotzdem schnell genug, ich muss eigentlich nie warten auf irgendetwas ^^ Vom Anschalten des PCs bis zum Windows-Desktop sind es ca. 30 Sekunden ^^



So lange? o.O
Ich brauche 10 Sekunden im Durchschnitt.


----------



## painschkes (16. Januar 2013)

Soviel brauch ich nichtmal ohne SSD :-o


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Alleine mein Mainboard braucht bestimmt schon so 10 Sekunden ^^

Keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache, dass der PC so lange braucht ^^


----------



## Medmius (16. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend ihr Techniker von buffed. Ich hätte zwei kleine Fragen an euch.

Ich werde ein paar Teile in meinem Computer vorübergehend auswechseln bis ich genügend Geld zusammenhabe für ein komplettes neubau.

Hier sind die Teile die ich mir besorgen werde:

AMD ATHLON II X2 270 AM3

Thermaltake Contac 16 CPU Cooler

MSI 760GM-P21 (FX) AM3+ Motherboard

MSI GT630 DDR3 2GB 128BIT NVIDIA GEFORCE DX11

Meine Fragen wären;

Sind die Teile überhaupt kompatibel? (Ich habe zwar darauf geachtet für den AM3 CPU eine entsprechende Motherboard zu holen aber man weiss ja nie  )

Kann man eine AMD CPU mit einem Nvidia GPU zusammen benutzen ohne irgendwelche Performance verluste zu haben?


Falls ihr mir etwas besseres im ungefähr gleichen Preis raten würdet, nur zu.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Warum willst du denn die Teile austauschen? Ist der jetzige PC kaputt? Und was hast du im jetzigen PC verbaut?


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Januar 2013)

Also die Grafikkarte ist einfach schlecht. Wenn du auf den Preis achten musst, empfehle ich dir eine HD 7750 oder HD 7770 die sind ganz ok. Was hast du bitte für eine CPU verbaut, das der Uralt-Athlon da besser sein soll? Was willst du mit dem PC machen? Wie hoch ist dein Budget? und, um mich Mango anzuschließen, was hast du aktuell verbaut?


----------



## Medmius (16. Januar 2013)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66 GHz (overclocked auf 2.9 mehr ist wegen dem kühler nicht möglich)

XFX Geforce 9800 GTX+ 512 MB

gigabyte ga-ep45-ds3lr Mainboard

sind die Teile die ich austauschen möchte.

Grund sollte eigentlich klar sein wenn ihr euch diese Teile anschaut. Die Teile sind einfach zu alt um noch flüssig zu funktionieren. (SWToR minimum Details 25fps mit ach und krach, WoW 25 man raiden nicht wirklich möglich)

Wie gesagt es soll nur vorübergehend sein (max 6 Monate)


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Mango


Ich bin keine Frucht! ^^


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Hmm, wenn du später sowieso die Teile, die du jetzt kaufst, austauschen möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir, bei dem aktuellen Prozessor und Mainboard zu bleiben und nur die Grafikkarte auszutauschen. Wenn du dann irgendwann mehr Geld zusammen hast, kannst du auch den Prozessor gegen einen i5-Prozessor tauschen (und ein passendes Mainboard dazu kaufen). Dann hast du die nächsten 6 Monate eine ausreichende Grafikleistung für WoW und SWTOR (der Prozessor sollte nicht das Problem sein) und kannst dann später die Grafikkarte behalten und musst da nicht auch noch eine neue kaufen, wenn du die anderen Teile austauscht. Wie hoch ist dein Budget, das du jetzt ausgeben möchtest?

Ach verdammt, Doppelpost ...


----------



## Medmius (16. Januar 2013)

Im moment um die 180 Euro (220) Franken


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Januar 2013)

Jap ich muss Mango () zustimmen. Der von dir ausgewählte Prozessor ist schlechter als dein jetziger, das Board ist ein steinaltes AM3 also nicht sonderlich zukunftsweisend (wenn AMD dann bitte doch AM3+ also 800er und 900er Chipsätze) ebenso die von dir ausgewählte Grafikarte, die auch schlechter als deine jetzige ist. 
Also Grafikkarte dann entweder HD 7850 (ca 150,-) oder HD 7870 (ca 190,-) NVidia lohnt sich atm. aus P/L sicht einfach nicht. Zu empfehlen bei den Kartenumsetzungen ist XFX und dort speziell die Modell mit 2 Lüfter (Douple Dissipation Edition) haben ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Januar 2013)

Wie hat sich denn eigentlich das AMD und Nvidia Treiber Verhaeltnis entwickelt? War ja immer so die Rede, dass Nvidia die besseren Treiber hat, immer noch so?


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Januar 2013)

Die neuen Mac's haben doch sowieso nur NVidia-Grafik, wieso frägst du überhaupt noch AMD, sora?


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Januar 2013)

und Intel Grafikkarten, welche ja so gut sind. Haha!


Wollt ja nur ma fragen :b


----------



## Ogil (17. Januar 2013)

Wuerde nicht sagen "besser" - aber oft scheint es so, dass NVidia enger mit den Spiele-Entwicklern zusammen arbeitet und neue Spiele bei Release besser unterstuetzt werden. Nach ein paar Wochen gibt es dann wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied mehr. Allerdings gab es wohl auch bei Nvidia in letzter Zeit so einige Probleme...


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand ein gutes 2.0 Soundsystem so im Preisbereich bis 70, 80 € ? 2.1 brauch ich nicht, mir würde es reichen wenn die Sateliten en ausgewogenen Bass hätten, da mir Mitten und Höhen wichtiger sind. (Geigen, Flöten, Sopran, Alt) Hatte eig. das Microlab B77 im Visier, bin dann aber auf diesen Test gestoßen. Mein Link Problem: In meinem Preisbereich werden dann als bessere Alternativen nur 2.1 Systeme genannt.


----------



## Jelais99 (18. Januar 2013)

Für etwas mehr, wäre mit Sicherheit Teufel Concept B20 eine Alternative. Die Kosten allerdings dann auch 100 €

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/multimedia/19851-test-teufel-concept-b20-guter-klang-zum-kleinen-preis.html





Ansonsten wirf einmal ein Blick auf diese Boxen: Edifier R1900TII 

http://www.tomshardware.de/Edifier-R1900TII-im-Test,testberichte-240926.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Januar 2013)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Für etwas mehr, wäre mit Sicherheit Teufel Concept B20 eine Alternative. Die Kosten allerdings dann auch 100 €
> 
> http://www.hardwarel...inen-preis.html
> 
> ...


Also besonders die Edifier hören sich (im Test) richtig gut an, bloß der Preis von ca. 100,- is halt schon happig... die 70-80 wären halt eher schon meine Schmerzgrenze...


----------



## exill (19. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Also besonders die Edifier hören sich (im Test) richtig gut an, bloß der Preis von ca. 100,- is halt schon happig... die 70-80 wären halt eher schon meine Schmerzgrenze...



Sind zwar schon älter, aber ich liiiiieeebbbeee meine Logitech Z4 Boxen. Haben mich damals ca 80€ gekostet, wie's heute aussieht müsstest du mal schauen. Lass dich nicht davon täuschen das die nur so klein sind, die haben gut power und einen schön sauberen Klang, und ordentlich Bass.


----------



## xynlovesit (19. Januar 2013)

Was Boxen angeht bleibe ich auch bei Logitech. Hatte damals auch die Z4 glaub ich, die waren hammer, danach die Z5500, hammer Sound. 

Da aber in Amerika die Waende nur aus Pappe sind, kann man sich sowas nicht ins Zimmer stellen. Habe mir die 2.1 fuer 100$ geholt von Logitech mit THX zertifiert, hammer sound... kann die selbst nicht mal aufdrehen.


----------



## exill (19. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Was Boxen angeht bleibe ich auch bei Logitech. Hatte damals auch die Z4 glaub ich, die waren hammer, danach die Z5500, hammer Sound.
> 
> Da aber in Amerika die Waende nur aus Pappe sind, kann man sich sowas nicht ins Zimmer stellen. Habe mir die 2.1 fuer 100$ geholt von Logitech mit THX zertifiert, hammer sound... kann die selbst nicht mal aufdrehen.



Woah, hab mir grad mal die [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Z5500 auf Amazon angeguckt...fett . Da kann ich mir geilen Klang vorstellen. Sieht dabei sogar noch schick aus .[/font]


----------



## Jelais99 (19. Januar 2013)

Die Edifier kosten keine100 Euro. Die sind für knapp 90 Euro zu haben. Aber ich kenne das mit dem Limit, das man sich setzt. Ich überschreite das auch nur sehr ungern.


----------



## xynlovesit (19. Januar 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Woah, hab mir grad mal die [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Z5500 auf Amazon angeguckt...fett . Da kann ich mir geilen Klang vorstellen. Sieht dabei sogar noch schick aus .[/font]




Hatte sogar 3 davon, weil Logitech halt geil war. Mir hat ein Teil gefehlt, oder war kaputt glaub ich. Haben mir ein ganz neues geschickt... obwohl mir nur was kleines gefehlt hat und dann kams nochmal irgendwie. 


und der Sound war wirklich extrem.. hatte sogar noch eine externe Soundkarte, da fliegst vom Stuhl weg.


----------



## Legendary (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab seit einigen Jahren das Teufel Concept E. Hat nen ziemlich dicken Woofer dabei - der macht auch ordentlich Bumms. 

Hat damals rund 200 Euro gekostet, das investier ich gern da die Lautsprecher immer noch wie am ersten Tag klingen obwohl ich auch mal gerne aufdrehe.


----------



## exill (21. Januar 2013)

Hm, gibt's eigentlich irgendwo so eine Art Knigge für Dateinamen für Dokumente und ähnliches? Also darunter zähl ich jetzt mal Dateien wie Bilder, Office oder OpenOffice Dateien, PDF's etc., eigentlich alles bis auf Musikdateien, da ich die gerne ordentlich angezeigt habe auf meinem MP3-Player. Das ganze ist natürlich für meinen eigenen Gebrauch, auf der Arbeit (als Programmierer) gibt es sowiso Namenskonventionen. Wer nicht weiß was das ist und es interessiert:
Wenn mehrere Programmierer an einem gemeinsamen Projekt arbeiten, wird sich auf eine Namenskonventation geeinigt. Heißt nach welchen Regeln Dateien benannt werden, sodass wenn Dateien in ein Programm eingelesen werden sollen, alles einheitlich ist und funktioniert.

Das ganze sollte natürlich für so viele Betriebssysteme gültig sein wie nur geht, so das ich auf keinem Betriebssystem Probleme mit meinen Dateinamen bekommen könnte.

...Jaja ich weiß das klingt komisch, aber ich bin einfach ein Perfektionist, deswegen hätt ich gerne alles einheitlich.

Hab auch schonmal selber gegoogled, hab aber bis auf den Wikipedia-Eintrag für Dateinamen nichts gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dateiname

Bisher handhab ich das einfach so das ich für eigentlich alle Dateien bis auf Musikdateien (wie oben genannt) einfach anstatt Leerzeichen Unterstriche mache, kein & Zeichen verwende und ÄÖÜ jeweils AE OE UE schreib. Dazu schreib ich alles klein.
Könnte ich sonst noch was machen? Was könnte ich noch optimieren?

Edit: Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Ordnernamen aus? Klar, kein ÄÖÜ und immer Unterstriche statt Leerzeichen. Aber wie siehts mit Groß und Kleinschreibung bei Ordnernamen aus?


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2013)

Was denn für ein Dateinamenknigge, ich kann nich mehr.  Wenn ich meinen Porn speziistspitze.mpeg nennen will dann tu ich das. Jeder hat da ne andere Logik, ich benenne Fotos nie um, pack sie nur in Ordner, der dann eben einen passenden Namen und das Datum dazu hat.

Umlaute sind für Win grundsätzlich scheißegal...man muss nur in einer Domäne aufpassen, gerade bei Passwörtern und beim Hostnamen. Das mögen die Server ab und zu nicht so gerne bzw. ist DAS in der Tat eine Art Konvention, da die Serverlandschaft eher englischsprachig ist.

Warum keine Leerzeichen bei Ordnernamen?


----------



## exill (21. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Dateinamenknigge, ich kann nich mehr.  Wenn ich meinen Porn speziistspitze.mpeg nennen will dann tu ich das. Jeder hat da ne andere Logik, ich benenne Fotos nie um, pack sie nur in Ordner, der dann eben einen passenden Namen und das Datum dazu hat.
> 
> Umlaute sind für Win grundsätzlich scheißegal...man muss nur in einer Domäne aufpassen, gerade bei Passwörtern und beim Hostnamen. Das mögen die Server ab und zu nicht so gerne bzw. ist DAS in der Tat eine Art Konvention, da die Serverlandschaft eher englischsprachig ist.
> 
> Warum keine Leerzeichen bei Ordnernamen?



Ja, Knigge ist vll. n blödes Wort dafür, wusste nicht wie ichs sonst nennen soll . Ich versuch nur momentan ein gescheites System dafür zu finden.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2013)

So ich habe mal den An-Knopf vom PC gedrückt und die Zeit gestoppt: 49,6 Sekunden hat es gedauert, bis ich den Desktop gesehen habe. Wieso dauert das so lange, trotz SSD? Oo


----------



## exill (26. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> So ich habe mal den An-Knopf vom PC gedrückt und die Zeit gestoppt: 49,6 Sekunden hat es gedauert, bis ich den Desktop gesehen habe. Wieso dauert das so lange, trotz SSD? Oo



Win7 oder 8? Win8 beschleunigt das ganze recht gut. Zumindest falls das ganze unter Win8 war ist das erbärmlich. Bei Win7 hab ich die Bootzeiten nicht mehr im Kopf :>.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2013)

Windows 7 64 Bit Professional ^^


----------



## Sunyo (26. Januar 2013)

Also meine 830er von Samsung braucht 23 Sekunden vom Knöpchen drücken bis zum Desktop. Nutze ebenfalls Win 7 64 Bit.


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Samsung 830 128GB
Win8 Pro x64


~ 20 Sekunden


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Januar 2013)

MacBook Pro SSD


14 Sekunden


----------



## exill (26. Januar 2013)

Grade mal auf die Uhr geschaut dabei:
Windows 8 (64 Bit)
Samsung 840

19 Sekunden bei Kaltstart.


----------



## Xidish (26. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sind's gerade mal 49sec mit einer normalen Festplatte,
wobei mir das gerade insbesondere beim Bios langsamer vorkam.
Das geht meistens sogar schneller. 

Und wieder ist mein Postcounter bei 1k angelang.


----------



## Jelais99 (26. Januar 2013)

Läuft die Festplatte bzw. der Controller an dem die Festplatte angehängt ist im AHCI Modus oder im IDE Modus?

Hängt die Platte an einem SATA 2 oder SATA 3 Controller?


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Januar 2013)

Das wird jetzt son Schwanzvergleich hier:b bis jetzt hab ich den groessten


----------



## Xidish (26. Januar 2013)

Also meine hängt an SATA3 und läuft im AHCI Modus.

Und meiner ist der Größte, da meine normale Festplatte schon annähernd so schnell ist, wie bei so manch einem die SSD. 
Frage mich, wozu ich mir wegen paar Sejunden überhaupt eine SSD anschaffen sollte - zumal es schon 10fach schnellere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Januar 2013)

Naja, die SSD kaufen ja viele auch nicht wegen dem Bootstart, ist eher unoetiger Luxus, da mein Mac fast so gut wie 24/7 laeuft.

Nur rechnet sich die SSD bei Anwendungen aus, Programme starten in weniger als 1 Sekunde, das Surfen ist deutlich schneller ect. E-Mails laden schneller ect.


----------



## exill (26. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Naja, die SSD kaufen ja viele auch nicht wegen dem Bootstart, ist eher unoetiger Luxus, da mein Mac fast so gut wie 24/7 laeuft.
> 
> Nur rechnet sich die SSD bei Anwendungen aus, Programme starten in weniger als 1 Sekunde, das Surfen ist deutlich schneller ect. E-Mails laden schneller ect.




Weil ich neugierig bin: Warum läuft dein Mac meist 24/7? 
Zum steuern eines Servers, oder weil du 24/7 erreichbar sein musst oder so?


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Januar 2013)

Ist ein Mac Mini um genau zu sein, ein Laptop wuerde ich nie 24/7 laufen lassen und richtig. Weil ein Server drueber laeuft. einer davon ist VPN, den ich fuer die Schule brauch, sonst sind alle Seiten gesperrt mit mein iPhone (:


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2013)

OCZ Vertex 4, genau 12,7 Sekunden bis Desktop.

Yo, bin ich cool?  Frisch neuinstalliertes Windows btw ^^


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

Dann installier mal alle Patches, Bugfixes und das Service Pack falls es 7 ist.

Dann verdoppelt sich die Bootzeit.


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2013)

12,7 Sekunden braucht bei mir alleine das Mainboard.


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> OCZ Vertex 4, genau 12,7 Sekunden bis Desktop.
> 
> Yo, bin ich cool?  Frisch neuinstalliertes Windows btw ^^



habe von Vertex jetzt 2 SSD durch, absolut nicht zufrieden mit denen. Sehr oft Bluescreens gehabt, und die erste war meilenweit von der versprochenen Leistung entfernt.
Aber ansonsten kann ich SSDs nur empfehlen.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich eine GTX 690 lohnt, wenn man mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln spielt oder ob die GTX 680 auch alle Spiele der nächsten 3 Jahre auf maximalen Details in dieser Auflösung schafft. Und kann man mit der GTX 680 oder zumindest der GTX 690 auch 3 Monitore anschließen und dabei jeden einzeln ansteuern? Mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte (GTX 560 Ti) kann ich maximal 2 Monitore einzeln ansteuern, wenn 3 angeschlossen sind, kann ich unter anderem einstellen, dass auf 2 Monitoren das Gleiche angezeigt wird oder auf einem (oder mehreren) gar nichts. Aber auf allen 3 Monitoren etwas Unterschiedliches anzeigen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## exill (30. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich eine GTX 690 lohnt, wenn man mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln spielt oder ob die GTX 680 auch alle Spiele der nächsten 3 Jahre auf maximalen Details in dieser Auflösung schafft. Und kann man mit der GTX 680 oder zumindest der GTX 690 auch 3 Monitore anschließen und dabei jeden einzeln ansteuern? Mit meiner aktuellen Grafikkarte (GTX 560 Ti) kann ich maximal 2 Monitore einzeln ansteuern, wenn 3 angeschlossen sind, kann ich unter anderem einstellen, dass auf 2 Monitoren das Gleiche angezeigt wird oder auf einem (oder mehreren) gar nichts. Aber auf allen 3 Monitoren etwas Unterschiedliches anzeigen ist nicht möglich.



Dieses Jahr kommt sowieso ne neue Generation von GraKa's raus. Nur nebenbei, also falls du planst dir ne neue anzuschaffen solltest du warten, selbst wenn du keine neue kaufst, aber die "älteren" werden dann bisschen billiger als jetzt.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Okay, dann warte ich noch ^^ Weißt du schon, wann genau die neue Generation rauskommen soll? Meine GTX 560 Ti kommt nämlich schon so langsam an ihre Grenzen ...


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2013)

_Gegen Juni - zumindest bis jetzt._


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

War das nicht bei der letzten Generation so, dass die GTX 690 erst deutlich später rausgekommen ist? Oder sind meine Erinnerungen getrübt?


----------



## Dabears (5. Februar 2013)

Hi ne Frage,

Gibts einen "Verkaufe / Suche nach" Thread hier im Forum oder ist das eher nicht erwünscht? ^^

Würd mich nämlich gern von meinem PC trennen da ich mit dem Zocken aufgehört habe und es wirklich schade um dieses Monster wäre wenn es nur hier rumsteht.   



greetz
Dabears


----------



## Xidish (5. Februar 2013)

Buffed war und ist keine Handelsplattform (imo auch gut so).
Das Einzige, was es hier gibt, sind Kaufstips. 

Wenn Du Deinen PC verkaufen willst, da gibt es doch sooo viele Möglichkeiten.

zu Deiner Werbung ...

High End 3D Gaming PC 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Ultra Hervorhebung des PCs ging wohl nicht mehr.^^
Und was heißt Neuzustand, wenn Du mit ihm scheinbar schon gezockt hast?!


----------



## myadictivo (5. Februar 2013)

ebay & ebay kleinanzeigen, sperrmuell.de, gamestar handelsforum und co..also da hab ich meine alte hardware jetzt relativ fix zu geld gemacht..
eventuell das ding in einzelteilen verkaufen. kann u.U. mehr geld bringen, ist aber auch mehr aufwand


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2013)

2300 Euro für die Kiste und den Monitor...viel Spaß beim Käufer suchen!


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2013)

Lol - immerhin 100€ weniger als Neupreis! Ein Schni-schna-schnaeppchen!


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2013)

Lohnt sich ein Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixeln, wenn man noch eine GTX 560 Ti hat? Oder sollte man zuerst die Grafikkarte aufrüsten? Möchte gerne in (fast) maximalen Details zocken, zumindest HDRO und GW2 ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich ein Letsplay Channel machen wuerde, wuerde ich das alles mal interessanter machen.

Irgendein wiedererkennbares Intro zu jedem Video, dann vielleicht auch mal die Punkte kurz auflisten die man zeigen  moechte, als irgendein Video mit einer laenge von 2 Stunden reinzuklatschen. Auch koennte man eine Kamera von sich hinzufuegen mit einem Greenscreen. Sind halt alles so Ideen.


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun? Und Intros finde ich nicht so toll, nach dem 5. Video, das man sich ansieht, nervt das Intro nur noch ^^ Und wie ich einen Greenscreen ins Zimmer bauen soll, wüsste ich auch nicht ... Das lange Video ist übrigens ein Special, die normalen Folgen sind meist so 15-20 Minuten lang.


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun? Und Intros finde ich nicht so toll, nach dem 5. Video, das man sich ansieht, nervt das Intro nur noch ^^ Und wie ich einen Greenscreen ins Zimmer bauen soll, wüsste ich auch nicht ... Das lange Video ist übrigens ein Special, die normalen Folgen sind meist so 15-20 Minuten lang.



Ja nichts hat das mit deiner Frage zu tun und Intros muessen nicht so lang sein, vielleicht nur 10 Sekunden wo dein Name gezeigt wird und dann der Name vom Spiel oder so. Und den Green Screen einfach hinter dir aufbauen, an die Wand nageln oder so :b

Ebenso viele Guild Wars 2 Videos von dir laggen arg, also die FPS ist ganz schoen im Keller.


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Na ja, bei GW2 könnten es mehr FPS sein, aber es sind noch genug, nur manchmal gibt es für kurze Zeit Lags ... Aber noch im erträglichen Bereich, denke ich, denn ich kann ja auch so zocken, also sollte es auch für das Video reichen. Wenn du die ersten Videos meinst, die sind noch mit Fraps aufgenommen, später wird es besser, weil ich mit Dxtory aufnehme.


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Februar 2013)

Aber was sieht du denn dann fuer einen Nutzen mit einer Aufloesung von 2560x1440 Pixeln , nur um eine groessere Arbeitsflaeche zu haben oder damit Videos aufnehmen zu koennen? Das wird man sowieso nicht merken bei YouTube. Ausser vielleicht eine etwas hoehere Schaerfe wuerde ich mal vermuten. 


Ich hatte mal einen iMac 27 mit dieser selben Aufloesung und habe auch versucht aufzunehmen und das ist nochmal ein deutlicher Leistungsunterschied zu 1080 x 1920 Pixeln.


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

Also ... wenn schon ... dann würde ich Dir anstelle zu einem neuen Monitors erstmal zu einer anderen GraKa raten.
Denn wenn Du mit der Auflösung spielen willst, wird die jetzige Karte schon fast komplett beansprucht.

Wenn Du aber zuerst einen neuen Monitor jaufen willst, sollte er auf jedenfall 'nen DVI Anschluss zur Karte haben.
Ich weiß nicht, ob DVI bei Bildschirmen schon Standard ist.
Wenn er allerdings nur VGA hat, kannst Du es mit der jetzige Karte eh vergessen.

Und bevor Du neue Hardware kaufst für bessere Performance, koordiniere Deinen PC überhaupt erst einmal!
Kein Wunder, daß es da und da hakt. 
Wie ich ja schon erwähnte, habe bessere Performance (auch bei Frapsaufnahmen).

*edit:*
Deine angestrebte Auflösung ist noch für lange Zeit kein Standard für youtube & co.
Und wem nützt diese Auflösung, wenn Du eh Probleme bei aufnehmen, abspielen, encodieren etc. hast. 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn bei meinem PC unkoordiniert?

Und ich werde mir wohl wirklich Grafikkarte und Bildschirm zusammen kaufen ^^

Die Auflösung ist sinnvoll, da so bessere Bildqualität auf YouTube erreicht wird.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich eine GTX 690 lohnt, wenn man mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 Pixeln spielt oder ob die GTX 680 auch alle Spiele der nächsten 3 Jahre auf maximalen Details in dieser Auflösung schafft.


Um mal kurz auf diese Frage zu antworten. Für die nächsten drei Jahre wird es nie eine Grafikkarte geben die reichen wird. Als Beispiel mal das jetzt in Kürze erscheinende Crysis 3 schafft es eine 680er gerade mal auf 30-40fps bei maximalen Details und 1920x1080 Pexel. 
Da werden die Grafikkartenhersteller mit ihren Treibern noch ganz schön tricksen müssen. Wenn in zwei Jahren vielleicht ein Crysis 4 kommen sollte, wird wahrscheinlich eine 690er sogar für das Spiel nur Mittelklasse sein, vorausgesetzt die Steigerung an den Hardwareanforderungen ist wieder so groß. 
Crysis 3 setzt auch DX11 voraus, was heisst, dass alle Kartenbesitzer die diese nicht haben, bei dem Spiel leer ausgehen. Und in zwei Jahren, ich denke an die nächste Generation von Grafikkarten, wird das vielleicht schon DX12 geben. Damit meine ich nicht die kommende 700er-Serie, weil die basiert ja noch auf den jetzigen Grafikchip. Ich meine die Generation, die erst ab 2014/15 kommen wird. Dann ist ja auch wahrscheinlich schon wieder ein neues Windows fällig.


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Was meint ihr, ist ein 21:9-Monitor wie zum Beispiel dieser hier sinnvoll zum Zocken? Da ich sowieso einen neuen Monitor dieses Jahr kaufen wollte, muss ich mich halt entscheiden zwischen einem 16:9-Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixeln und einem 21:9-Monitor mit 2560x1080 Pixeln ^^ Ob 21:9 so gut zum Spielen geeignet ist? Hmm ...


----------



## painschkes (8. Februar 2013)

_Eher nicht, ist das gleiche wie mit dem Phillips 21:9 TV meiner Meinung nach..da hast du auch Probleme wenn du kein Material hast was das unterstützt..also beim SPielen mag das gehen, aber wenn du mal einen Film drauf schaust oder so._

_Ich würde bei 2560x1440 bleiben._


----------



## Knallfix (8. Februar 2013)

Die 21:9 TV machen sich sehr gut an der Wand mit einer Aquarium Bluray in Dauerschleife


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2013)

_Das wars dann aber auch, oder? _

_Ich mein..gefallen hat mir der Phillips 21:9-TV auch..aber ich weiss nicht.. :-O_


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Februar 2013)

Also bei einem 21:9 bleiben eigentlich nur so alte Kinoklassiker wie "Spiel mir das Lied von Tod" und einige andere Western die auf solch einen ähnlichen Format wie 2,35:1 gedreht wurden.
Du solltest bei dem alten Format bleiben. So ein 21:9 Fernseher ist nur was für Puristen.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Ist es sinnvoll, im Media Markt eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen, sofern sie die gewünschte mal da haben (und sie billiger als im Internet ist)? Und von welchem Hersteller sollte die Grafikkarte sein bzw. gibt es Hersteller, von denen man lieber keine Grafikkarte kaufen sollte?


----------



## Jelais99 (9. Februar 2013)

Solang die Karte das Refrenzdesign hat und keine Customkühllösung hat, ist der Hersteller eigentlich egal. Sollte eine Customkühllösung zum Einsatz kommen, würde ich erst einmal nach einem Review Ausschau halten. Allerdings habe ich mit Mediamarkt keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Gibt es ein Problem mit dem Produkt, dauert es oft sehr lang bis man überhaupt eine Rückmeldung erhält. Da habe ich mit Alternate, Mindfactory oder aber auch Amazon wesentlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Xidish (9. Februar 2013)

Also bei Mediamarkt kauf ich ungerne.
Bei mir heißt deren Werbung "Mediamarkt! Ich bin doch nicht blöd!" mittlerweile eher Mediamarkt? Ich bin doch nicht blöd! 

Als ich nun schon paar mal da war (wegen was anderem) schaute ich auch bei deren Grafikkarten vorbei.
Doch irgendwie sahen die von der Verpackung her schon so aus, als würden sie reihenweise von der Pallette geflogen sein.
Und die Billigsten sind sind sie auch nicht immer.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll, im Media Markt eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen, sofern sie die gewünschte mal da haben (und sie billiger als im Internet ist)? Und von welchem Hersteller sollte die Grafikkarte sein bzw. gibt es Hersteller, von denen man lieber keine Grafikkarte kaufen sollte?


Also ich kenne einige Händler persönlich. Die größte Reklamationsquote haben seit Jahren Karten von MSI. Ansonsten nehmen sie sich alle nicht viel. Wenn die gewünschte Karte vorhanden ist und zum günstigsten Preis (auf das Wort "Billig" reagiere ich allergisch^^) bei MM zu bekommen ist, dann spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo

kurze Frage: Eine Freundin möchte sich einen PC kaufen und will wissen ob er halbwegs tauglich ist. Ich weiß dass ein selbst zusammengestellter meißt billiger und Qualitativ besser ist, aber das kommt bei ihr leider nicht in Frage.

es handelt sich um folgenden PC 

http://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5506&cPath=5_132&nw_clickout=Mehr_A1_Sprint_H5766&utm_source=Newsletter_20130205_editorial_iem_nk08&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Mehr_A1_Sprint_H5766&utm_campaign=20130205_editorial_iem_nk08_Mehr_A1_Sprint_H5766


Die höchste Anforderung wird das spielen von WoW sein.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Selbst zusammenstellen und dann z.B. bei Hardware-Versand zusammenbauen lassen (Zusammenbau kostet da 20 Euro) ^^ Das wird sie ja wohl noch hinbekommen ^^ Aber bloß nicht diesen Mist von CSL-Computer kaufen Oo

Wie viel möchte sie denn ausgeben?


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Die höchste Anforderung wird das spielen von WoW sein.



Ohne in Details gehen zu wollen: Wenn es für eine Frau nur zum zocken sein soll, sollte viel Wert auf Silence und wenig Gehäuseöffnungen als Staubeinlass vorhanden sein. Über die Leistungskomponenten wird man sich immer steiten, oft werden abseitige Punkte aber gern übersehen ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Februar 2013)

wenn ich den 400€ pc aus dem thread nehme, ist leider noch kein win7 dabei....
wäre jemand so nett mir einen zusammenzustellen? maximal 400 euro bitte... mit win7 und zusammenbau?


----------



## myadictivo (10. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Also bei Mediamarkt kauf ich ungerne.
> Bei mir heißt deren Werbung "Mediamarkt! Ich bin doch nicht blöd!" mittlerweile eher Mediamarkt? Ich bin doch nicht blöd!
> 
> Als ich nun schon paar mal da war (wegen was anderem) schaute ich auch bei deren Grafikkarten vorbei.
> ...



laut onlineshop gibts da nicht viele grafikkarten (eine xfx7850 die 30 euro mehr kostet als die billigste xfx7850 im preisvergleich)..meine erfahrung mit saturn, MM, expert und co : da stehen uralt dinger der vor(vor)letzten generation rum, die dann preislich bei aktuellen mittelklasse karten anfangen..
viel spass beim übers ohr hauen lassen 



Vaishyana schrieb:


> wenn ich den 400&#8364; pc aus dem thread nehme, ist leider noch kein win7 dabei....
> wäre jemand so nett mir einen zusammenzustellen? maximal 400 euro bitte... mit win7 und zusammenbau?



400 euro ist halt schon hart :
 warenkorb

sparen könnte man noch 10-20 euro an der cpu
10-15 euro am mainboard
paar euro an ner festplatte (dafür aber nur 1/2 bis 1/4 vom speicher) in relation zur ersparnis

einbau dort noch nicht mitberechnet und win7 kostet halt auch ne menge..


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2013)

Der Warenkorb-Link geht nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Februar 2013)

tatsache 
mach ichs halt so :
Athlon II X4 640 zu 62euro
 ASUS So. AM3+ zu 49euro
GSkill 4GB DDR3/1333 Dual Kit 21 euro
HIS Radeon 7770 zu 95 euro
beliebiges NO-name gehäuse mit NT um 30 euro
seagate barracuda 500GB hd für 48 euro
LG DVD Brenner 15 euro

+ maus und tastatur 20 euro
+ win7 lizenz 80 euro (falls schon vorhanden, würd ich einfach die nehmen ?!)..80 euro ist halt bei 400euro budget ein ordentlicher happen

- 400 euro OHNE zusammenbau..


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2013)

Bei Hardwareversand kostet der Zusammenbau nur 20 Euro ^^


----------



## myadictivo (10. Februar 2013)

dann muss man sich die teile halt da zusammen suchen 
das system dürfte ausreichen für wow.
hatte selbst bis letzte woche ein ähnliches system (ein fünkchen flotter) und damit keine probleme gehabt.

wenn man ne win7 lizenz hat, kann man halt ne stärkere cpu nehmen für 20 euro mehr oder einfach mal so in den sauren apfel beissen


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2013)

_Windows gibts für ~40€ bei Ebay - allerdings nur eine CD mit dem Code - von der CD kann man aber nicht installieren, müsste man sich also das Iso von Chip.de o.ä laden._
_
_
_/Edti : Und der Zusammenbau kostet aktuell 5€ - also lieber jetzt kaufen._


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe das jetzt wie von dir beschrieben auf HWV zusammengestellt. Nur beim Netzteil bin ich mir nicht sicher, vielleicht würde das auch reichen oder wäre besser?

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/300+-+400+Watt/27973/be+quiet%21+Pure+Power+350+Watt+++BQT+L7.article


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2013)

Das reicht. Und nimm Windows von Ebay - spart die Hälfte.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> Das reicht. Und nimm Windows von Ebay - spart die Hälfte.



Okay, aber ich sehe das bei eBay "Bereits benutzt" steht. Gibt es da keine Probleme wegen der Lizenz?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-7-Professional-64-Bit-OEM-deutsche-Vollversion-original-/121064399645?pt=Software&hash=item1c3000231d#ht_3369wt_1397


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Okay, aber ich sehe das bei eBay "Bereits benutzt" steht. Gibt es da keine Probleme wegen der Lizenz?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/i...#ht_3369wt_1397



Nö, ist eine OEM Lizenz von diversen Herstellern.


Da werden z.B. Firmen PCs ausgemustert und die Lizenz ist dann wieder gültig und wird eben verkauft. Macht absolut keine Probleme, habe ich schon mehreren Arbeitskollegen empfohlen und installiert. Es kann aber sein, dass beim Booten dann ein Dell oder HP Logo kommt aber das sollte das wenigste Problem sein (das kann man übrigens mit Kniffen auch wieder ändern wenns nervt)


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2013)

WTF!!!!! Kann mir jemand schlüssig erklären, wieso ich auf 2560x1440 Pixel (Downsampling mit nVidia) etwa genauso viele FPS habe wie mit 1920x1080 Pixeln? Zumindest in GW2 und HdRO? ^^ Und nein, ich habe nichts falsch gemacht, wenn ich Screenshots mache, sind die nämlich auch in 2560x1440 Pixeln ...


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2013)

Hast Du einen Bildschirm mit nativer Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.600 oder 2.560 x 1.440 Pixeln?
Diese erlauben keine benutzerdefinierten Auflösungen und damit auch kein Downsampling dieser Art - soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2013)

Nein, mein Bildschirm hat 1920x1080 Pixel.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2013)

kann ich irgendwie feststellen, wieviel max-watt mein rechner unter voller last verbrauchen würde ?
hintergrund : ich habe nen 480w netzteil, dieses ist aber afaik nicht 80+ zertifiziert und ich würde ggf gerne umsatteln.
die w-angaben rechner verschiedener hersteller sind irgendwie ziemlich witzlos, da ich dort (mit angabe der genauen cpu/gpu bezeichnung, aller laufwerke und co) auf weit über 500w gekommen bin.

die frage die sich mir halt stellt : könnte ich theoretisch ne nummer kleiner beim netzteil gehen (400w?)

mein aktuelles NT (nicht R3)
laut mindfactory datenblatt wäre das R3 aber schonmal 80+ zertifiziert.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn du möchtest, dass wir dir ein neues Netzteil empfehlen, solltest du sagen, welche Komponenten du im Rechner verbaut hast. 450 Watt sollten für einen "Gaming-PC" aber eigentlich Minimum sein, eine Grafikkarte verbraucht eben auch nicht wenig ^^


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kann ich irgendwie feststellen, wieviel max-watt mein rechner unter voller last verbrauchen würde ?


Ja kann man.
Es gibt Geräte, die Du zwischen den PC und der Steckdose schalten kannst.

z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche dazu aber am besten geeignet sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2013)

i5 3570
asrock h77 pro4 mainboard
2x4gb corsair
gigabyte radeon 7950
samsung ssd 840
1TB samsung sata HDD
1 dvd brenner sata 
usb maus (+ wireless adapter) /tastaur
usb wlan adapter

sonstigen usb krempel. wie gesagt, laut nem watt-rechner von nem nt-hersteller würde ich mit den sachen schon bei >500w liegen, obwohl alles mit 480w nt funzt..die frage ist ja auch eher, komm ich mit weniger saft aus.


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2013)

_Bist du mit einem BeQuiet 480W E9 o.ä sehr gut bedient - alternativ ein anderes gutes 500W-Netzteil._


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich würde schon 500 oder mehr Watt empfehlen, vor allem, wenn du dir irgendwann mal eine höherwertige Grafikkarte einbauen willst. Bei der GTX 680 wären 550 Watt empfehlenswert, bei der GTX 690 sogar 650 Watt. Sind aber auch nur Beispiele und mit AMD kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ansonsten eben 500 Watt. Sollte aber ein Marken-Netzteil sein und nichts von LC-Power oder so. ^^


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2013)

ähm..wie gesagt, die kiste läuft momentan mit nem 480w netzteil problemlos.
ich würde nur unter dem aspekt des stromsparens wechseln wollen, weil ich nicht weiß ob meines 80+ zertifiziert ist und somit eventuell nen scheiss wirkungsgrad/verlusteistung hat.
wie gesagt, die revision3 meines netzteils ist laut mindfactory produktdetails 80+ zertifiziert, auf der herstellerseite finde ich dazu keine angaben.
außerdem besitze ich nicht die revison 3, sondern wahrscheinlich 1 oder 2 (steht nix auf der verpackung)

ich hatte mich hier mal mit der thematik auseinander gesetzt. da ist ja auch ne schöne tabelle dabei.
der rechner läuft halt auch 80% im idle windows modus, da würds doch sinn machen, ein effizientes NT zu haben ?

400w/480w be quiet dinger kosten halt auch 60-80euro..wenn meins schon 80+ wäre, würd ich da ja bestenfalls aufs jahr nen paar euro sparen,wa ?!

über die empfohlene w-zahl in graka handbüchern/verpackungen muss ich immer schmunzeln. wenn ich danach ginge dürfte mein rechner die letzten 10 jahre kein ausreichendes NT gehabt haben ^^


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2013)

_Du kannst dein schonn weiternutzen, 480W reichen vollkommen - auch wenn Xilence jetzt nicht meine bevorzugte Marke wäre :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2013)

wäre auch nicht meine marke gewesen. leider mußte ich damals schnell eins besorgen und in dem laden gabs keine anderen marken 
nagut, dann lass ich den umstieg vorerst..und das nächste wird ein be quiet 80+ gold


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2013)

_Richtig so :-)_


----------



## Jelais99 (25. Februar 2013)

be quiet ist überbewertet :-) Mal im ernst, ich frage mich, warum man hier Seasonic nicht empfiehlt. Die bauen wirklich klasse Netzteile.


aber auch wenn ein Netzteil das Zertifikat 80 plus hat, sollte man letztendlich zu bekannteren Herstellern greifen. Dazu mal ein Artikel, wo die Schwäche dieses Zertifikats liegen: 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/netzteile/2013/80plus-ist-nicht-80plus/


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2013)

_Oh mist, und X ist auch gut, Y aber natürlich auch..aber eventuell sollte ich noch Z empfehlen..mist.._

_Merkste? :-)_
_
_
_
_


----------



## Hosaka (2. März 2013)

Was ich noch fragen wollte, suche noch, für zwar seltenen aber immer mal wieder vor kommenden Gebrauch, nen Multifunktionsgerät. Es sollte Drucken, Scannen, Kopieren und auch Faxen können und nur nicht von HP sein. Die Software bei den Dingern ist echt schlimm und kaum zu entfernen, wenn mal was ist. Brauch nichts dolles zu sein, sollte aber halb gerne das sein, was mal als gut und günstig bezeichnen kann.

Hosaka


----------



## Knallfix (3. März 2013)

Für nur selten imo nur ein Laser, zb:
Samsung SCX-4726FN, um die 150€


----------



## Hosaka (7. März 2013)

Das Ding ist echt den Tipp wert, aber passt gar nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch, suche was in schwarz. Das grau, würde mich doch sehr stören das ich das Ding eher untern Tisch verstecken würde.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Kurze Frage an die Spezies hier, die ein bisschen Überblick über den Markt haben:

Ich habe eine NVidia GTX 560 TI und stelle mir zur Zeit die Frage: Gibt es atm Grafikkarten, die bei *gleichem oder sogar geringerem Stromverbrauch* (Volllast, nicht Idle) deutlich mehr Leistung hervor bringen? Ich bin mit meiner Graka noch vollkommen zufrieden. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass der Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarten viel zu hoch ist, als dass es sich rentiert. Ich will ja nicht den Energieversorger auch noch dafür belohnen, dass er die Strompreise so unverschämt hoch treibt.


----------



## Soulii (12. März 2013)

ums kurz zu sagen : ja

http://www.computerb...karten-2012/10/
http://www.computerb...m-vergleich/11/

somit kommen in frage:

Radeon 7870
Radeon 7950

Geforce 660ti
Geforce 670


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Danke für die Tests. Ich bin angenehm überrascht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. März 2013)

Wie sieht denn sonst dein System insb. Prozessor, Mainboard und Netzteil aus?


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2013)

Ich schau auch mal wieder hier rein, weil ich gerade einen kleinen Fauxpas mit dem Laser hatte. 

Wollte den Toner auswechseln, die Kartusche wurde aber nicht richtig erkannt und ich hab ein bisschen rumgetan und dabei ein Teil ausgebaut aus dem dann schön Tonerpulver auf den Teppich gerieselt ist. Von diesem Teil ist die Rede:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ein Laserdrucker mechanisch funktioniert, also bin ich ein bisschen verwundert dass das Pulver außerhalb der Kartuschen im Drucker liegt. Wo kommt das her? Ist dass das gleiche Zeug wie in den Kartuschen? Was macht der Drucker jetzt, wo das etwas entleert wurde? 

Ich habe den Boden oberflächlich gesaugt, dann mit Wasser & Ethanol noch ein bisschen gerubbelt und jetzt scheint kein Pulver mehr drin zu sein. Hatte dabei eine Atemschutzmaske & Latexhandschuhe an und hab danach erstmal geduscht und die Klamotten in die Wäsche. Ja, ich bin ein bisschen paranoid was Mikropartikel angeht. Ich lüfte den Raum jetzt erstmal und schau morgen mal ob er noch druckt. 

Warum der Toner nicht erkannt wird ist mir auch nicht klar, laut Amazon hätte er passen müssen. In den Rezensionen gibt's aber einige Leute die sich über das Problem beschweren. Hach...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. März 2013)

Das ist vermutlich der Resttonerbehälter in dem der überschüssige Toner gesammelt wird. Siehe auch:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laserdrucker#Vollentladung

wenn dich interressiert wie das ganze technisch funktioniert ;-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich schau auch mal wieder hier rein, weil ich gerade einen kleinen Fauxpas mit dem Laser hatte.
> 
> Wollte den Toner auswechseln, die Kartusche wurde aber nicht richtig erkannt und ich hab ein bisschen rumgetan und dabei ein Teil ausgebaut aus dem dann schön Tonerpulver auf den Teppich gerieselt ist. Von diesem Teil ist die Rede:
> 
> ...



Mikropartikel sind nicht zu unterschätzen, vdh. war dein Verhalten schon richtig siehe hier

Aber da ich nen Tintenstrahldrucker hab, kann ich dir leider nciht helfen...


----------



## Legendary (18. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habe den Boden oberflächlich gesaugt, dann mit Wasser & Ethanol noch ein bisschen gerubbelt und jetzt scheint kein Pulver mehr drin zu sein. Hatte dabei eine Atemschutzmaske & Latexhandschuhe an und hab danach erstmal geduscht und die Klamotten in die Wäsche. Ja, ich bin ein bisschen paranoid was Mikropartikel angeht. Ich lüfte den Raum jetzt erstmal und schau morgen mal ob er noch druckt.


Spinn dich mal wieder aus und setz den Aluhut ab.   


Wahrscheinlich hast du den Drucker sogar neben dir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen und sitzt daneben wenn er ausdruckt, da fliegt nämlich auch Tonerstaub durch die Luft. Dann dürftest du nie in einem Büro arbeiten, ich bin ja ITler und verwalte unter anderem in einem größeren Büro 7 Laserdrucker an 7 Arbeitsplätzen. Da wird den ganzen Tag ausgedruckt und da sitzt auch keiner mit ner Atemschutzmaske. Gleiches bei unserem großen Kopierer, hab auch schon Toner verschüttet / auf die Haut bekommen und sie ist nicht abgefallen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Spinn dich mal wieder aus und setz den Aluhut ab.
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast du den Drucker sogar neben dir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen und sitzt daneben wenn er ausdruckt, da fliegt nämlich auch Tonerstaub durch die Luft. Dann dürftest du nie in einem Büro arbeiten, ich bin ja ITler und verwalte unter anderem in einem größeren Büro 7 Laserdrucker an 7 Arbeitsplätzen. Da wird den ganzen Tag ausgedruckt und da sitzt auch keiner mit ner Atemschutzmaske. Gleiches bei unserem großen Kopierer, hab auch schon Toner verschüttet / auf die Haut bekommen und sie ist nicht abgefallen.




Es ist jedoch nachgewiesen, dass Mikropartikel über einen langen Zeitraum hinweg die Lunge schädigen können. Man wird nicht sterben, wenn man dem Drucker beim ausdrucken zuguckt, gesund ist es deswegen nicht....

siehe Blut und Donners Link


----------



## Legendary (18. März 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> siehe Blut und Donners Link



Der Artikel ist von Greenpeace.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist von Greenpeace.



Sie mögen übertreiben, aber was bleibt ist, dass es nicht gut für die Gesundheit ist


----------



## Legendary (19. März 2013)

Ja, ist schon klar. Bestreite ja auch nicht, dass man das Zeug nicht gerade essen sollte aber so ein Tam Tam darum zu machen finde ich lächerlich. Dann sollte man auch nichts mehr essen (Zusätze, Medikamente etc.), nicht auf die Straße gehen (Thema Feinstaub) und aufstehen sowieso nicht, man könnte ja beim Gang ins Badezimmer tödlich verunglücken.


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Spinn dich mal wieder aus und setz den Aluhut ab.




Als Biochemiker _wird_ man paranoid was irgendwelche giftigen Aerosole angeht, glaub mir 



> Wahrscheinlich hast du den Drucker sogar neben dir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen und sitzt daneben wenn er ausdruckt, da fliegt nämlich auch Tonerstaub durch die Luft. Dann dürftest du nie in einem Büro arbeiten, ich bin ja ITler und verwalte unter anderem in einem größeren Büro 7 Laserdrucker an 7 Arbeitsplätzen. Da wird den ganzen Tag ausgedruckt und da sitzt auch keiner mit ner Atemschutzmaske. Gleiches bei unserem großen Kopierer, hab auch schon Toner verschüttet / auf die Haut bekommen und sie ist nicht abgefallen.




Nö, steht in einem anderen Raum. Und ich hab auch nicht wirklich vor, jemals in einem Büro zu arbeiten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. März 2013)

Ich hab heute meinen Rechner mal wieder entstaubt und dabei auch die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, den Lüfter abgeschraubt und die Kühlrippen vom Staub befreit, jetzt ist die Grafikkarte fast 4 ° kühler :O

das hätte ich schon eher machen sollen....


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2013)

_Spielt von euch wer noch wer WoW? Ich überlege schon wieder mal wieder einzusteigen.. :-o_


----------



## myadictivo (31. März 2013)

wollte im mai mal wieder reinschnuppern..urlaub und hoffentlich auch stundenausgleich sei dank  MOP wartet noch auf mich. gekauft zu release, noch nicht angezockt ^^


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2013)

_Bei mir ähnlich, hab mit dem Release von MoP aufgehört..hm. :-o_


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2013)

wenn ich mein abi fertig hab hol ich mir wieder eine ... habe letze woche aufgehört damit ich zum lernen komme


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2013)

http://www.hwh.de/index.php?cPath=641_358_380&Chiphersteller=AMD%2FATI&Chipsatz=Radeon+HD+7870

welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2013)

_ASUS - ganz klar. Was ist das für ein Laden? Könntest die Gigabyte 3X für 205€ bei MF kaufen. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2013)

laden bei mir in der nähe - ist eig besser da zu kaufen, wo liegt der unterscheid nur bei der etwas höheren taktrate?

edit : mir fällt auf das die msi ne höhere taktrate hat


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2013)

_Dafür hat die ASUS das bessere Kühldesign und die Taktraten kannst du dann selber regeln, bei Bedarf. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (1. April 2013)

okay danke


----------



## Saji (1. April 2013)

Kurze Frage, kurze Antworten! ^^

Gute Gamingmouse bis ca. 40 Euro mit zwei Daumentasten und (frei) wählbaren DPI-Einstellungen für mittlere bis große Hände?


----------



## painschkes (1. April 2013)

_Bin ca. 1.95cm (oder größer?^^) und hab riesen Handy - bin mit meiner Logitech G400 zufrieden. :-)_


----------



## Saji (1. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin ca. 1.95cm (oder größer?^^) und hab riesen Handy - bin mit meiner Logitech G400 zufrieden. :-)_



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht das die G400 kommt. :3 Werde ich mir mal holen, meine R.A.T. 7 muss leider (erstmal) weichen wegen Defekt; ich hatte schon viele Mäuse, aber eine Schraube ist noch nie gerostet. o.O Geht  sowas noch als Garantiefall durch oder läuft das unter "Pleiten, Pech und Pannen"?


----------



## painschkes (1. April 2013)

_Meinte übrigends Hände nicht Handy ~.~_
_
_
_Denke schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher :-o_


----------



## H2OTest (1. April 2013)

Aber paini bringt auch ne gute maus nix, schlecht isser immernoch in bf3


----------



## Saji (1. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meinte übrigends Hände nicht Handy ~.~_
> _
> _
> _Denke schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher :-o_



Hehe, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. 

Hab nun mal Amazon angeschrieben und meinen Fall geschildert. Mal schauen was da kommt. Morgen geht's jedenfalls gleich zum MM um mir ne G400 zu schnappen. Wer weiß, vielleicht bleib ich auch dabei, egal was mit der Ratte passiert.


----------



## painschkes (1. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Aber paini bringt auch ne gute maus nix, schlecht isser immernoch in bf3



_Hab das schon seid Monaten nicht mehr gespielt, daher stimmt das nicht du Eierkopf! :-p_

_Jo, Amazon ist ja immer sehr kulant..mal schauen. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (1. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab das schon seid Monaten nicht mehr gespielt, daher stimmt das nicht du Eierkopf! :-p_
> 
> _Jo, Amazon ist ja immer sehr kulant..mal schauen. :-)_



das war ne aufforderung


----------



## Sunyo (1. April 2013)

Holla!

Ich habe momentan einen Macho auf meinem 3570k @4,3 GHz. Nun hab ich aber bald auch einen Be-Quiet Shadow Rock Pro SR1 hier rumliegen. 
Weiß jmd, ob sich der Austausch (hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Kühlleistung) lohnt? Habe leider keine Tests/Vergleiche gefunden.

Mfg


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. April 2013)

Wie kommt man eig. auf die dumme Idee, seinen Solid State Drive Controller so zu nennen:
Marvell *88SS*9174

??


----------



## Knallfix (2. Mai 2013)

> Far Cry® 3 Blood Dragon is now available in the Never Settle Reloaded promotion!
> There’s even more good news for those of you that have already redeemed a code: we’re giving you a *FREE COPY of Far Cry® 3 Blood Dragon *in the email below to say thank you for supporting AMD Radeon™ Graphics!
> 
> Codes for Far Cry® 3 Blood Dragon will be sent out starting the first week of May after the game is released. See www.amd.com/neversettlereloadedoffer for full terms and conditions.



\0/
War ne sehr geile Überraschung gerade, ka ob es da vorher News zu gab. Wenn sind die total an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Mai 2013)

Meine Maus ist glaube hin  Die gute G500, nun klickt die linke maustaste mal doppelt oder lässt los beim gedrückt halten. Muss ich awohl auch auf die G400s warten. Die soll ja im Mai kommen. Mein alte MX510 tut immernoch tadellos ihren dienst, auf Arbeit.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

gibts nen bestimmten trick beim cpu kühler wechseln, wenn cpu und kühlkörper durch die WLP zusammem kleben ?
bei meinem letzten ausbau ist nämlich direkt die ganze cpu aus dem geschlossenen sockel "gebrochen" und ich durfte erstmal paar pins wieder grade biegen.
das ganze lief zwar noch, aber war nicht sehr nervenschonend und meine neue 200euro cpu möchte ich so nicht unbedingt schrotten.

aber ich habe ja noch die hoffnung, dass das ganze nach knapp 2-3 monaten laufzeit noch nicht komplett ausgehärtet ist


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gibts nen bestimmten trick beim cpu kühler wechseln, wenn cpu und kühlkörper durch die WLP zusammem kleben ?



Beim nächsten Mal einfach weniger Wärmeleitpaste auftragen? In der Regel sollte da nichts verkleben, außer man greift aus Versehen zum Sekundenkleber. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das "warme" WLP sich leichter löst als kalte. Fön ahoi!

(Ich übernehme keine Garantie für die Fön-Methode!)


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

ich hatte keine übermäßig viele WLP drauf verteilt. das war halt das zeug, was bei den meisten lüftern schon boxed dran klebt.
aber das zeug war schon ne art "sekundenkleber"


----------



## Legendary (10. Mai 2013)

Eine gute WLP klebt auch noch vielen Monaten dauerhaften Nutzung nicht an, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Am besten Arctic oder ähnliche nutzen, damit war ich bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden hinsichtlich Verarbeitung und Kühlleistung. Diese OEM Sachen sind ja meistens nur so Wärmeleitpads, am besten du lässt den Rechner vor dem Lösen des Lüfters ein wenig laufen, dass sich das ganze ein wenig erhitzt, dann gehts leichter.


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2013)

moin, gestern kam mein ganzes zeug. wechsel hat wunderbar funtkioniert. die wlp vom i5 boxed kühler war noch nicht ausgehärtet oder ähnliches. alles ging wunderbar zu tauschen..

eine frage hätte ich aber noch und im kaufbeartungsthread bekomm ich nicht wirklich antwort.

bezüglich der frontpanel anschlüsse..

ich habe das nanoxia deep silence 1 case, auf seite 21 und 22 sind die audio frontpanel pin-belegungen abgebildet.
ich weiß nicht welchen ich benutzen muss (HD audio oder AC97)

Asrock H77Pro4mvp auf seite 33 ist der frontpanel audio anschluss mit pin-belegung abgebildet.

wahrscheinlich bin ich zu blöd die belegungen zu lesen


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gestern einen Occassion Fernseher gekauft.
Bei dem Funktionieren aber die Digitalen Sender nicht korrekt. Ich habe Ton aber kein Bild (steht nur kein Videosignal).

Der Fernseher
Sony KDL 40D3550
hat Full HD und auch einen DVB-C tuner.
Einen Werksreset habe ich bereits durchgeführt, war aber erfolglos.

Angeschlossen ist er normal über das TV Kabel, eine Set Top box habe ich nicht.

HD Anzeigen kann er, PS3 funktioniert einwandfrei.

Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

Gruss Ele


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Der Fernseher
> Sony KDL 40D3550
> hat Full HD und auch einen DVB-C tuner.
> Einen Werksreset habe ich bereits durchgeführt, war aber erfolglos.
> ...



Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn? Sind die Sender vielleicht verschlüsselt? 

Obwohl die Fernseher von Sony ja in dem Falle keinen Signalfehler, sondern eine Verschlüsselung melden.

/wink mala


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2013)

_Versuch eventuell mal einen Sendersuchlauf mit Finnland als Land ausgewählt - das hilft oft._


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2013)

Ich bin bei der Telecom...allerdings der von Liechtenstein
Der andere Fernseher im Haushalt hat aber keine Probleme, ist auch ein Sony.

@ painschkes
ok werde ich probieren.


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Versuch eventuell mal einen Sendersuchlauf mit Finnland als Land ausgewählt - das hilft oft._



Wenn er so gar keinen Sender sieht? .. das wäre schon ein krasser Fehler bei der Mittenfrequenz Suche bzw Modulation. 



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Telecom...allerdings der von Liechtenstein
> Der andere Fernseher im Haushalt hat aber keine Probleme, ist auch ein Sony.
> 
> @ painschkes
> ok werde ich probieren.



Ich habe an Deutschland gedacht - als allerletztes bleibt dir noch der Versuch, die Geräte durch zu tauschen um ggf. ein Pegelproblem auszuschließen über die Anschluß bzw. Verteiltechnik.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2013)

Ich probiers einfach mal, ist ja schnell gemacht so ein suchlauf.

ich habe es schon in anderen Zimmern probiert allerdings nicht an der dose an welcher der andere fernseher hängt.
Da ich aber in gut einem monat eh umziehe, mache ich mir deshalb nicht so einen kopf. ist durchaus denkbar das er ein der neuen wohnung A) wieder probleme hat oder  alles tip top läuft :-)

Edit:
Suchlauf mit Finnland hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Mai 2013)

Morgen zusammen,

ich habe auch ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen TV. Ich benutze ihn zusammen mit meiner Teufel 5.1 Soundanlage mit einer digitalen Decoderstation. Ich hatte bei meinem letzten TV mit einem Cinch Kabel den TV mit der Decoderstation verbunden und das hat wunderbar funktioniert. Bei dem Gerät kommt aber kein Sound raus. Ich habe das Menü durchforstet aber nichts hat funktioniert. Möglicherweise habe ich auch einen Fehler mit den Anschlüssen gemacht. Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand damit helfen könnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Mai 2013)

So wie es aussieht hast du die Cinch Stecker in den "Component IN" Anschluss gesteckt, das ist nur Audio IN und nicht OUT ^^

Auf dem Bild ist die Beschriftung etwas undeutlich, aber so wie ich das lesen kann gibt es nur einen optischen Ausgang und keinen über Cinch...es sei den woanderst als auf deinem Foto sichtbar sind noch andere Anschlüße?

Edit: gerade gesehen, es gibt ja noch den Kopfhörerausgang, den kannst du ja nehmen...allerdings sowohl der Kopfhörer Ausgang als auch ein Cinch ausgang machen IMHO bei einer 5.1 Analge nicht wirklich Sinn 



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen TV. Ich benutze ihn zusammen mit meiner Teufel 5.1 Soundanlage mit einer digitalen Decoderstation. Ich hatte bei meinem letzten TV mit einem Cinch Kabel den TV mit der Decoderstation verbunden und das hat wunderbar funktioniert. Bei dem Gerät kommt aber kein Sound raus. Ich habe das Menü durchforstet aber nichts hat funktioniert. Möglicherweise habe ich auch einen Fehler mit den Anschlüssen gemacht. Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand damit helfen könnte


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Mai 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hast du die Cinch Stecker in den "Component IN" Teile gesteckt, das ist nur Autio IN und nicht OUT ^^
> 
> Auf dem Bild ist die Beschriftung etwas undeutlich, aber so wie ich das lesen kann gibt es nur einen optischen Ausgang und keinen über Cinch...es sei den woanderst als auf deinem Foto sichtbar sind noch andere Anschlüße?
> 
> Edit: gerade gesehen, es gibt ja noch den Kopfhörerausgang, den kannst du ja nehmen...allerdings sowohl der Kopfhörer Ausgang als auch ein Cinch ausgang machen IMHO bei einer 5.1 Analge nicht wirklich Sinn



Optisch macht halt auch keinen Sinn, da sowieso nur 2.1 übertragen wird. Problem ist halt, dass ich die beiden opt. Anschlüsse meines Decoders bereits in Verwendung habe. Aber danke für den Hinweis 

Kann ich denn mit dem Kopfhörerausgang 2.1 oder nur 2.0 haben? Und was für ein Kabel brauch ich, so eins http://www.amazon.de/1-5m-Cinch-Stecker-3-5mm-stereo/dp/B000L0W5BG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369325097&sr=8-2&keywords=cinch ?


----------



## Xidish (23. Mai 2013)

Hast Du es schonmal über Scart versucht.

Zumindest bei dem Fernseher des Threaderstellers wird eine Dekoder bevorzugt über Scart angeschlossen.
Zumindest steht es so in dessen Bedienungsanleitung

Welchen Fernseher hast Du eigentlich?
Steht in der Bedienungsanleitung nix über Anschluss externer Geräte?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Mai 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kann ich denn mit dem Kopfhörerausgang 2.1 oder nur 2.0 haben? Und was für ein Kabel brauch ich, so eins http://www.amazon.de...&keywords=cinch ?



Das Kabel sollte passen (im Handbuch sollte als Kopfhörerausgang 3,5mm Klinke stehen). Du bekommst wie über Cinch auch einen rechten und einen linken Kanal also 2.0, für das 2.1 muss dann dein Verstärker sorgen indem er den Subwoofer ansteuert


----------



## myadictivo (7. Juni 2013)

kann mir jemand ein ca. 12,5m langes hdmi kabel empfehlen ?
ich bekomm noch kopfschmerzen bei den ganzen amazon-rezensionen bei den "billig kabeln"

vorhaben : rechenknecht an die 46" full-hd glotze hängen und mittels wireless gamepad games im steam-big-picture modi zocken

preislich : 25-30 euro


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2013)

_Einfach das oberste mMn. : Kabel._


----------



## myadictivo (8. Juni 2013)

ich werds mal probieren..allerdings machen mich die ~40 1punkte bewertungen schon stutzig 
zumal ich bei amazon und markplatzanbietern schon oft auf die fresse geflogen bin mit kabeln..


----------



## Veshrae (10. Juni 2013)

Jemand ggf. Rat zur Hand, warum meine Asus Xonar D2X immer mal wieder abschmiert und mir dadurch ein Rauschen beschwert, das ich nur mittels Neustart wieder behaben kann?


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juni 2013)

Suche derzeit eine SSD mit 128 GB oder alternativ 256 GB Speicher. Die hier hat mir painschkes bei zwei selbst zusammengebauten Rechnern empfohlen. Sinnvoll, bei der Wahl zu bleiben oder lieber zu was anderem wechseln?
Bei mir geht es um einen Ersatz für eine alte, herkömmliche Festplatte


----------



## myadictivo (10. Juni 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es um einen Ersatz für eine alte, herkömmliche Festplatte



also soll nur die SSD im rechner bleiben ? dann würde ich ggf doch eher zur 250gb samsung SSD 840 greifen


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juni 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Suche derzeit eine SSD mit 128 GB oder alternativ 256 GB Speicher. Die hier hat mir painschkes bei zwei selbst zusammengebauten Rechnern empfohlen. Sinnvoll, bei der Wahl zu bleiben oder lieber zu was anderem wechseln?
> Bei mir geht es um einen Ersatz für eine alte, herkömmliche Festplatte



Ich würd auf jedenfall die mit mehr speicher nehmen, da ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die bei mehr speicher ihr potenzial erst sorichtig ausschöpfen können.
Ich habe die Corsair Force GT mit 180gb.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juni 2013)

Jup die neuen 120er ssds sind deutlich schlechter als noch die der letzten generation. für 120 reicht die anzahl der chips einfach nicht mehr für genug parallelbetrieb. wenn da nur noch 2 chips drauf sind wirds uncool.

die 120gb 830er samsung ist zb ne ganze ecke schneller als die 840er.


und wow ist die xbox ein reinfall. der ganze exklusivkram ist kinderbuntes rumgespiele und ehm, mehr shooter
und 499$ 499 &#8364; die abzocke... 499 US$ = 378,202213 &#8364;


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> der ganze exklusivkram ist kinderbuntes rumgespiele



Halo
Dead Rising 3
Titanfall

Huiui lauter Kinderspiele hier!


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, für uns große Kinder sind das die richtigen Spiele 

Bei Ryse bin ich noch am überlegen... in dem Video waren mir zu viele Quick-Action Aktionen


----------



## Ogil (11. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei Ryse bin ich noch am überlegen... in dem Video waren mir zu viele Quick-Action Aktionen


Ja - der ganze Kampf war quasi ein Quick-Time-Event. Sehr nervig und langweilig sowas...

Ansonsten hat es wohl auf beiden Seiten interessante Exklusivtitel und im Moment sind es fuer mich nicht die Spiele die den Unterschied machen...


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und wow ist die xbox ein reinfall. der ganze exklusivkram ist kinderbuntes rumgespiele und ehm, mehr shooter
> und 499$ 499 € die abzocke... 499 US$ = 378,202213 €


Die US-Preise sind ohne Steuern. Der Europreis hingegen ist mit Steuern und Einfuhrzoll.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Juni 2013)

trotzdem dummer preis. mit 499.- bin ich persönlich an meiner schmerzgrenze und werd sie mir nicht zum release kaufen und erstmal auf die ps4 setzen.
so rein psychologisch ist der preis halt auch mies. mit 499 euro verbinde ich nen haufen kohle, bei 399.- könnte man sich denken "naja, 300 euro und paar zerquetschte" 
100.- euro machen den bock zwar nicht fett, aber unterbewußt ists zumindest bei mir eben mehr. dann noch der fade DRM beigeschmack an der box + kinect gedöns (ersteres ist mir egal aber die konsoleros sind ja nahe am herzinfarkt, zweiteres will ich nicht haben)

bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich sony & ms fette preiskämpfe liefern und schneller preisverfall einsetzt  solange werd ich halt ps4 + pc zocken und vll irgendwann ne xbox one besorgen, wenn es exklusivtitel gibt die mich total flashen und das bißl elektronik keine 500.- mehr kostet


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin eigentlich kein Sony-Fan, bzw. generell habe ich für Konsolen nichts übrig. Ich sehe allerdings für Sony hier große Vorteile und das liegt nicht nur am günstigeren Preis. 
Würde ich mich für eine der Konsolen entscheiden müssen, würde die Wahl auf Sony fallen. Gerade was den Umgang mit gebrauchten Spielen und deren Weiterverkauf angeht. Das was Microsoft da macht, ist einfach indiskutabel.
Zum höheren Preis der MS-Konsole muss man sagen, dass ja Kinect 2 mit dabei ist. Das hat ja allein schon einen Wert von ca. 100 Euro. Problem hierbei ist, dass viele das Kinect aber gar nicht wollen. Ich denke MS wird sehr schnell die Konsole auch ohne Kinect anbieten. Die lassen wahrscheinlich nur das Weihnachtsgeschäft durchlaufen und bieten dann die reine Konsole für 399 Euro an.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Halo
> Dead Rising 3
> Titanfall
> 
> Huiui lauter Kinderspiele hier!





ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ehm, mehr shooter



wenn man zoll/mwst draufschlägt ist man bei der xbox bei 445&#8364;... versandkosten dürfte es bei dem preis nicht mehr geben



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Zum höheren Preis der MS-Konsole muss man sagen, dass ja Kinect 2 mit dabei ist. Das hat ja allein schon einen Wert von ca. 100 Euro. Problem hierbei ist, dass viele das Kinect aber gar nicht wollen. Ich denke MS wird sehr schnell die Konsole auch ohne Kinect anbieten. Die lassen wahrscheinlich nur das Weihnachtsgeschäft durchlaufen und bieten dann die reine Konsole für 399 Euro an.


Nur läuft die Konsole nicht ohne Kinect. Das ist zwingend erforderlich.
Jeder muss sich also das permanent online Webcam/Micro ding hinstellen.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Nur läuft die Konsole nicht ohne Kinect. Das ist zwingend erforderlich.
> Jeder muss sich also das permanent online Webcam/Micro ding hinstellen.


Ok wusste ich nicht. Ist natürlich noch ein dicker Minuspunkt mehr. Naja wenn sie nicht genug Konsolen verkaufen, werden die schon einen Weg finden Kinect wieder raus zu nehmen. Sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juni 2013)

Moin wo kreig ich günstig ein Win 7 betriebssystem her? 64 bit?


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2013)

_Für 30€ bei PC-Fritz._


----------



## Manticorê (13. Juni 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Moin wo kreig ich günstig ein Win 7 betriebssystem her? 64 bit?



Ich hab dir mal 3 Links rausgesucht:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1

Windows 7 Professional 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1

Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1

mfg Manticorê


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juni 2013)

hab die dell version von painshkes genommen, ist mir lieber nur 38 euro zu bezahlen


----------



## Sunyo (13. Juni 2013)

Hey,

ich habe in nächster Zeit mal vor, meinen PC komplett zu zerlegen, von sämtlichen Staubpartikeln zu befreien und anschließend zu formatieren.
Nun zu meinem Anliegen: Meine CPU (i5-3570k @ASRock Z77 Pro 4) ist übertaktet und dementsprechend auch das BIOS des Mainboards angepasst. Muss ich angesichts dieser Tatsache etwas beachten? Kann ich die Werte des BIOS einfach so übernehmen, oder müssen/sollten sie neu gesetzt werden?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juni 2013)

Was hat das Bios mit deiner Reinigung zu tun? Wenn du die Batterie nicht vom Board entfernst, bleibt doch alles erhalten. Und die zu entfernen gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund.


----------



## Sunyo (14. Juni 2013)

Weniger mit der Reinigung, dachte da eher ans Formatieren (Treiber oder whatever...). Wollte halt nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass es da nicht zu etwaigen Komplikationen kommt. :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juni 2013)

Das Bios bleibt davon unberührt, das merkt garnicht was du mit dem Rest des Systems nach den ersten 5 sec machst.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2013)

außer du trittst einmal kräftig gegen dein mainboard...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2013)

die 840er pro ssd is so schnell, sie schafft es echt das win7 kein logo mehr auf schwarzem grund anzeigt


----------



## Medmius (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr lieben Techniker

Ich wollte euch fragen, welcher der zwei Laptops unten besser für Spiele geeignet ist; 
(Es ist übrigens ein Laptop, welches ich für ungefähr 6 Monate benutzen werde, weil ich für ein halbes Jahr ins Ausland gehe)

http://www.acer.ch/a...et/NX.M6SEZ.003

Für den zweiten habe ich leider kein Link, aber hier sind die Daten:

- 2 GB DDR3 Nvidia GT630M Optimus
- 8GB RAM
- 15.6"
- i5-3120M Prozessor 


Vom Preis her sind beide etwa gleich teuer. Der Acer hört sich zwar gut an mit 17.3", jedoch habe ich gelesen dass der GeForce 710M nicht wirklich was taugt.

Was meint ihr?

Edit: Falls ihr etwas besseres im gleichen Preisrange empfehlen könnt (ungefähr 600 Euro), nur her damit


----------



## Keashaa (16. Juli 2013)

*Meine* Meinung:
Kauf dir nen vernünftigen Desktop. Laptops sind KEINE Spiele-PCs! Werden zu schnell zu heiß, sind meist weniger Leistung für zuviel Geld und das Argument "Transportabel" ist auch hanebüchend.
Wenns unbedingt einer der beiden sein soll, ist es schwer zu beurteilen, wenn du vom zweiten keinen Link hast. Generell klingt der zweite aber "besser".


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

Medmius schrieb:


> (Es ist übrigens ein Laptop, welches ich für ungefähr 6 Monate benutzen werde, weil ich für ein halbes Jahr ins Ausland gehe)



_Normalerweise geb ich dir Recht Keashaa, aber du hast da wohl was überlesen. :-)

@Medmius

Sind die 600€ das maximale Budget oder ist da +- noch was drin?_


----------



## Keashaa (16. Juli 2013)

Ah okay, das habe ich überlesen, sorry  aber wenn ich ins Ausland gehen würde, würde ich mir um was anderes als Zocken Gedanken machen 
Was genau treibst du denn im Ausland? Studienaufenthalt, Arbeit, Selbstfindung? 

@painschkes: Danke übrigens nochmal für die Zusammenstellungen vor einiger Zeit, die beiden Desktoprechner laufen wie am Schnürrchen  jetzt müsste ich nur endlich irgendwann auch Geld für mich selber haben, um mir die erhoffte SSD zu besorgen (das Ding macht soviel Performance aus )


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Immer wieder gern - freut mich sehr. ;-)_


----------



## Medmius (16. Juli 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Medmius
> 
> Sind die 600€ das maximale Budget oder ist da +- noch was drin?_



Ungefähr 600 ja, könnte aber +- 50-80 teurer sein. Wie gesagt, es ist nur vorübergehend, da möchte ich nicht zu viel ausgeben 



Keashaa schrieb:


> Ah okay, das habe ich überlesen, sorry  aber wenn ich ins Ausland gehen würde, würde ich mir um was anderes als Zocken Gedanken machen
> Was genau treibst du denn im Ausland? Studienaufenthalt, Arbeit, Selbstfindung?





Ein Auslandsstudium


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Okay - verständlich.

Für welche Spiele in welchem Detailgrad ist das denn so gedacht?_


----------



## Medmius (16. Juli 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okay - verständlich.
> 
> Für welche Spiele in welchem Detailgrad ist das denn so gedacht?_



Meistens spiele ich WoW, Skyrim, Minecraft (gut das macht nicht wirklich was aus) und eben ab und zu wenn was neues rauskommt.
Detailgrad ist nicht wirklich wichtig. Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden wenn ich Spiele im Medium Detail spielen kann.


----------



## Keashaa (16. Juli 2013)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ein Auslandsstudium



Meine Frau war 09/11 - 08/12 ein Jahr im Ausland. Es ist zwar sicher ganz nett, mal was zocken zu können, aber sie war doch ausreichend mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt 
Aber ich will jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber anfangen, ob man ins Ausland gehen sollte, wenn man sich dann doch wieder nur in sein Zimmerchen zum Zocken setzt. Verstehen kann ichs nicht.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Also wenn 650€ auch noch okay sind, schau dir mal das MSI GE60 an. :-)_


----------



## Medmius (16. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Aber ich will jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber anfangen, ob man ins Ausland gehen sollte, wenn man sich dann doch wieder nur in sein Zimmerchen zum Zocken setzt. Verstehen kann ichs nicht.



Klar, wenn man ins Ausland geht, wird man viel beschäftigt sein um sich sorgen zum Zocken zu machen. Ich möchte ja auch nicht  die ganzen 6 Monate mit Schule/Computer verbringen, jedoch wäre es immer wieder nett sich in sein Zimmer zurückzuziehen und einfach mal Zocken zu können


----------



## Medmius (16. Juli 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also wenn 650€ auch noch okay sind, schau dir mal das MSI GE60 an. :-)_



Das sieht ganz gut aus, Preis ist auch ok  Danke dafür 

Wo wir schon mal beim Thema Spielen sind, wie gut/schlecht ist eigentlich Windows 8 mit Computerspielen? Die meisten Laptops und PC's heutzutage kommen ja mit Win8 vorinstalliert. Ich könnte zwar auf Win7 downgraden, aber wenn Win8 keine Probleme macht, wäre das nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Also ich hab Windows 8 auf meinem PC und finds super.

Keinerlei Probleme was die Kompatibilität angeht (bis jetzt) und auch nicht schlechter/besser als mit Windows 7.

Ist Geschmackssache. :-)_


----------



## Medmius (16. Juli 2013)

Also erst mal mit Win8 probieren und nicht sofort downgraden 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Sunyo (20. Juli 2013)

Kann mir einer erklären, warum die Preise für Arbeitsspeicher so in die Höhe geschnellt sind?


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2013)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären, warum die Preise für Arbeitsspeicher so in die Höhe geschnellt sind?



Naja, die Firmen werden verstärkt RAM-Module für Tablets und Smartphones produzieren. Dadurch leeren sich die Lagerbestände und der Preis steigt. Oder aber die stellen so langsam auf DDR4 um. ^^


----------



## Sunyo (22. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Naja, die Firmen werden verstärkt RAM-Module für Tablets und Smartphones produzieren. Dadurch leeren sich die Lagerbestände und der Preis steigt. Oder aber die stellen so langsam auf DDR4 um. ^^



Ahjo, grad nen Artikel darüber gefunden. Danke!


----------



## Fusie (24. Juli 2013)

Nun denn, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook zum DvDs anschauen, Bilder bearbeiten, Texte schreiben und natürlich ab und zu zum spielen - meistens MMOs.

An
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+v3+772g+747a8g75makk+quadcore+i7+8gb+750gb+und+nvidia+geforce+gt+750m
hängen geblieben, und habe vor, den mit
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1333+MHz/72924/16GB-Kit+Kingston+ValueRAM+SO-DIMM+PC3-10800S.article
und
http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA+SSD+Hybrid/77882/SEAGATE+Laptop+SSHD+1TB+6GB+s.article
(von reinen SSD noch nicht so überzeugt...) zu verfeinern.

So weit so gut, oder sollte ich eher zu etwas anderem greifen, was eventuell sogar besser wäre? Ich schaue seit einige Zeit die verfügbaren Notebooks durch, aber bisher noch keines gesehen, das mir besser gefallen hat von der Ausstattung her.


----------



## Keashaa (24. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage, painschkes...
Wenn ich nur ne SSD kaufen will... ist es wirklich sinnvoll, wegen 5€ Preisvorteil (Porto schon berücksichtigt) bei nem Onlineshop zu kaufen oder lieber bei nem Laden vor Ort, wo ich dann auch schneller Service bekomme?


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2013)

_Wenns nur 5€ unterschied sind kannst du bei dir im Laden kaufen - ist doch klar. :-)

Onlineshop lohnt sich nur wenn du wirklich einiges sparst..was bei einem kompletten PC meisst der Fall ist. :-)_


----------



## Veshrae (25. Juli 2013)

Würde bis Ende August noch ggf. auf die Evo von Samsung warten.


----------



## Masura1 (26. Juli 2013)

ich suche dringend Hilfe denn ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht mehr weiter....und zwar geht es im folgendes: 

Ich habe gestern bei meinem Laptop EvE Online runtergeladen (ca 15G doch es ist leider bei ca 90 % fehlgeschlagen, aber die Datenmenge ist immer noch auf der Partition C drauf. Die Partition ist nun totall zu und ich kann die Dateien nirgends finden. Wenn ich auf C gehe und Benutzer geh dann auf meine "Privat" Ornder steht da 11,6 GB belegt wenn ich aber diesen Ordner öffne finde ich dort nur Dateien die nichmal 800Mb haben. Nun könnte mir einer einen Tipp kriegen wie ich das wieder runter krieg von der Platte damit ich wieder Platz habe ohne gleich wieder alles neu Aufsetzen zu müssen?

edit: habe es per Zufall durch die Defragmentierung heruasgefunden das es auf dem Local Ordner ist denn ich aber nur gefunden habe als ich das Verzeihnis manuall EIngab^^ hat sich also Erldeigt


----------



## NexxLoL (5. August 2013)

Hey, 
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen Kühler auf meine GTX 480 gepackt(Arctic Accelero Extreme III). Seitdem bootet mein Rechner nicht mehr. Ich habe zuerst gedacht, dass ich die Karte beim Kühlerwechsel beschädigt habe, allerdings ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass auch die USB Geräte keinen Saft mehr bekommen, was ja eigentlich nicht mit einer defekten Grafikkarte zusammenhängen kann. 
Wenn ich der Grafikkarte den Strom nehme und den Monitor am Onboard DVI Port anschließe, bootet mein Rechner und ich habe keine Probleme. 
Dass ich mit meinem 530W BeQuiet Pure Power L7 eigentlich zu wenig Power für mein System habe, war mir von Anfang an klar(Die Phenom II Serie war ja auch nicht gerade stromsparend), aber dass ein neuer Grafikkartenkühler so viel ausmachen kann, würde mich wundern..
Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte, ich suche ein neues Netzteil, sagen wir mal bis 70€. Was wäre da empfehlenswert?  
Dankeschön!


----------



## bemuehung (5. August 2013)

es lief doch vorher mit der Karte und dem NT oder?


----------



## NexxLoL (5. August 2013)

Tatsächlich, vorher lief es. Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der PC meine USB Geräte aufgrund einer defekten Grafikkarte nicht mehr mit Strom versorgt.


----------



## Ogil (5. August 2013)

Die Leistungsaufnahme eine Luefters ist so gering (10W - wenn wir hoch schaetzen), dass sie sicher nicht ins Gewicht faellt bzw. den PC nicht am Booten hindern sollte. Wenn, dann wuerde es Probleme unter Last geben wenn CPU und GPU ordentlich kacheln. Entweder hast Du irgendwas nicht richtig angeschlossen oder wirklich was kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Keashaa (5. August 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Würde bis Ende August noch ggf. auf die Evo von Samsung warten.



Macht das für mich als Privatanwender wirklich so nen großen Unterschied? Ich mein, klar, der Unterschied altbewährte HDD zu SSD ist enorm, aber innerhalb der SSD-Klassen dürfte es doch als Privatperson, die den Rechner kaum zum Arbeiten nutzt, doch nicht so wild sein... oder doch?


----------



## Veshrae (5. August 2013)

Die letzten Preistabellen die ich sah, war die Evo günstiger als die Pro, bei mehr Leistung.
Dafür aber bis Ende August warten (Schweiz)


----------



## NexxLoL (5. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Leistungsaufnahme eine Luefters ist so gering (10W - wenn wir hoch schaetzen), dass sie sicher nicht ins Gewicht faellt bzw. den PC nicht am Booten hindern sollte. Wenn, dann wuerde es Probleme unter Last geben wenn CPU und GPU ordentlich kacheln. Entweder hast Du irgendwas nicht richtig angeschlossen oder wirklich was kaputt gemacht.



Ich habe jetzt im Bios die Onboard Grafik als Primäradapter eingestellt und mit angeschlossener Karte gebootet..Mir wird die Karte im Geräte-Manager angezeigt, seltsam.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. August 2013)

Hat sich bei mir erledigt. Ich wollte eigentlich noch warten, bestelle aber nachher neue Hardware und dann wird aufgerüstet.  Ist jetzt nur ärgerlich, die 52€ für den Accelero Xtreme III zum Fenster rausgeschmissen zu haben.


----------



## Sìana_ (6. August 2013)

huhu, da ich keinen neuen thread aufmachen wollte tippsel ich ma hier rein.
habt ihr bei windows unter den energieoptionen ausbalanciert oder höchstleistung an, bzw was macht aus eurer sicht mehr sinn?
oder hat das eh keinen einfluss drauf wenn ich zb in nem game bin.


----------



## eMJay (6. August 2013)

In einem Game sollte es kein Einfluss haben. 
Wenn der CPU nicht gebraucht wird taktet er runter. 
Auf Höchstleistung rennt er immer auf mit voller Taktrate. Erzeugt Hitze, verbraucht mehr Strom usw.


----------



## bemuehung (6. August 2013)

Ausbalanciert reicht bzw. individuell angepasst, kannst ja mal die erweiterten Optionen angucken



NexxLoL schrieb:


> Hat sich bei mir erledigt. Ich wollte eigentlich noch warten, bestelle aber nachher neue Hardware und dann wird aufgerüstet.  Ist jetzt nur ärgerlich, die 52&#8364; für den Accelero Xtreme III zum Fenster rausgeschmissen zu haben.


Ebay oder Marktplätzen in Foren verkaufen, wenn OVP Rechnung vorhanden ist gibs immernoch guten Preis

schade hast doch irgendwie geschrottet die Karte, kannst ja mal Backen


----------



## Keashaa (8. August 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Die letzten Preistabellen die ich sah, war die Evo günstiger als die Pro, bei mehr Leistung.
> Dafür aber bis Ende August warten (Schweiz)



Also die hier würdest du empfehlen... korrekt?


----------



## Veshrae (8. August 2013)

Jaein.

Hatte eine 128er SSD, danach (aktuell) eine 256.
Will nun aber eine 500er, weil wegen Platz!


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2013)

So - auch mal mein Sparschwein geschlachtet und eine Aufruest-Bestellung losgeschickt:

Intel Core i5 4670K
MSI Z87-G45
Samsung 840 SSD mit 120GB

Das heisst mein 955er fliegt samt Asus-Motherboard raus - das Gespann hat leider eh schon seit einer Weile ein Problem und es braucht immer ein paar Anlaeufe, bis der Rechner korrekt startet und bis wirklich 4 Kerne erkannt werden (was vermutlich heisst, dass die CPU einen Schlag weg hat)...


----------



## painschkes (8. August 2013)

_Schönes Update, viel Spaß damit, Ogil. :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (10. August 2013)

Hallo,
wie lange braucht ungefähr ein normaler Rechner ohne SDD mit Windows 7 zum hochfahren?

mfg


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2013)

ca 30 sekunden würde ich sagen bi er hochgefahren ist, bis man ihn beutzen kann ca 1 minute


----------



## Shadlight (17. August 2013)

Hi,
kann jemand einen Bildschirm mit 22" und um die 160€ empfehlen? Dachte da an den Asus 248 aber die Bewertungen sind ja alle sehr durchwachsen.

Mfg


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2013)

_Und warum 22"?

Was spricht gegen 23" oder 24"? :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (17. August 2013)

Ich sitze nur 30-50 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt, dachte bei 24" sieht man bei dem abstand Pixel.


----------



## exill (19. August 2013)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Ich sitze nur 30-50 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt, dachte bei 24" sieht man bei dem abstand Pixel.



Absoluter Quatsch, leg 20€ drauf und du bekommst den Dell 2312HM, super Teil.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. August 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hab ne "kurze" Frage, deswegen möchte ich nicht extra nen Thread aufmachen.

Kann es sein, wenn das DVI-Kabel nicht korrekt funktioniert, dass man manchmal Bild hat und dann wieder nicht?^^

Zur Story:

Ich habs immer mal wieder, dass ich wenn ich meinen Rechner starte, kein Bildsignal am Monitor habe. Der Rechner startet ganz normal.

Dann muss ich, da ich nicht sehen kann, wo es hängt, den Rechner per Powerknopf ruhig stellen.

Der Fehler taucht manchmal 1- ca 6 mal auf, evlt mehrmals in der Woche und dann wieder ein halbes Jahr gar nicht.

In dem halben Jahr startet der Rechner ganz normal, das Bildsignal kommt sofort und der Rechner hat keine Probleme im Betrieb, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass es nur an den Komponenten hängen kann, die fürs Bild verantwortlich sind.


Früher dachte ich, es liegt evtl an Staub im Rechner, der die Graka iwie beeinträchtigt und wenn ich, als der Fehler mal wieder aufgetaucht ist, den Rechner dann vom Staub befreit habe, gings dann auch wieder.
Doch diesmal habe ich den Rechner erst vor einer Woche sauber gemacht und heute hatte ich schon wieder kein Bild, also denke ich mal, dass iwo anders der Wurm drin ist.
Komisch ist eben nur, dass der Fehler so unregelmäßig auftaucht? Kann das am DVI-Kabel liegen?
Ich habe im Moment nen Analog-Kabel angestöpselt und es geht grad. Ich finds nur iwie seltsam cO


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2013)

kabel oder buchsen mit wackelkontakt?
musst du den rechner neustarten fürs bild? reicht nicht auch, mal am kabel zu wackeln?


----------



## zoizz (25. August 2013)

Ich tippe auch auf Wackelkontakt.
Möglicherweise bei einem der Pins im Stecker. Oder von der GraKa im Rechner. Fasse vorher zB an ein Heizungsrohr oder anderers, um dich zu entladen. Stecke dann mal alles raus (auch GraKaund RAM)), warte 5 Minuten, und alles wieder reinpacken. Oft - sehr oft - läuft es danach wieder ordentlich.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. August 2013)

Also ich hatte den Fehler grade wieder.

Das Kabel habe ich bereits getauscht, hat scheinbar nix geholfen.

Der Rechner hat wieder kein Bild ausgespuckt, aber ich konnte mich anmelden und ihn dann via Tastenkombo runterfahren. Scheinbar läuft alles, nur eben nicht das Bild.

@ziozz: was meinst du mit "alles ausstecken"? Alles vonner Steckdose trennen oder Komponenten ausbauen? Ich frage lieber narrensicher 


Edit: Das jetzige Bildschirmkabel hängt an der GraKa auch am anderen DVI-Slot als vorher. 
Also scheint es auch nicht an den Buchsen der GraKa zu liegen?


----------



## Breoal (26. August 2013)

Hey zusammen...

Ne kurze Frage an euch Experten.
Ich habe meinen Rechner in der letzten Zeit ein bisschen aktualisiert (SSD nachgerüstet, mehr RAM, etc.)
Nun würde als nächstes die Grafikkarte anstehen.
Mein jetztiges Motherboard ist das Asus p7p 55d sowie eine hd5870 von Asus als Graka.
Ich habe jetzt mit der 7970 dc2t von asus geliebäugelt. Würde diese auf mein Mainboard passen?
Was die Länge betrifft sollte es sicher reichen.
Ich habe mit den asus produkten immer gute erfahrungen gemacht...gibt es alternativen?
Qualität, preis-leistung?

Liebe Grüsse

Breoal


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2013)

_Für wieviel würdest du die die Karte denn kriegen?_

_Passen tut sie, jups. :-)_


----------



## Breoal (26. August 2013)

Hier in der Schweiz herrschen leider ein bisschen andere Preise 
428 CHF umgerechnet ca. 345€
Weiss nicht ob dies den Preisen bei euch in D entspricht 
Das Triple-Slot sollte auch kein Problem sein oder? Weil die Karte braucht ja im eingebauten Zustand nach unten mehr Platz oder?


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2013)

_Hm, also für umgerechnet 345€ kriegst du eine gute GTX770 die mMn. etwas besser ist als eine HD7970.

Allerdings machst du mit einer HD7970 überhaupt nichts falsch, vor allem mit der ASUS DC II nicht - hab davon die GTX670 und liebe sie immernoch abgöttisch. :-)_


----------



## Breoal (26. August 2013)

Die asus gtx 770 dc2oc 2gd5 kostet bei uns ca. 430CHF, sprich ca. 350€. Also plusminus gleich.
Jedoch hat die nur 2gb. Schlechter/egal?

Kommende Titel wie BF4 sollten damit auf höchsten oder annähernd höchsten Einstellungen kein Problem darstellen oder?


----------



## Breoal (27. August 2013)

Ich noch einmal 

Bin gestern noch einmal über die Bücher und habe mich auf 3 Karten festgesetzt.
Die da wären:

Typ                                   <>           Engine Clock        <>        Memory Clock  <>  Memory Interface   <>  Preis 

Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5    <> 1058MHz/1110MHz   <>  7010MHz      <>      256-bit             <>          ~425CHF
Asus HD7970-DC2T-3GD5      <>  1000MHz                  <>    5600MHz     <>       384-bit             <>          ~425CHF
Asus Matrix-HD7970-P-3GD5   <> 1050MHz/1100MHz    <>  6600MHz      <>      384-bit              <>         ~480CHF

Nur auf die Daten gesehen sieht für mich die GTX am besten aus. Jedoch war ich persönlich jahrelang der AMD Verfechter, da das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis immer (besser) stimmte.
Hat NVIDIA so nachgelegt?
Falls ich dich auf der AMD Schiene bleibe, lohnt sich der Aufpreis der Matrix gegenüber der normalen 7970?
Und ist die Matrix verglichen mit der GTX besser oder schlechter?
Komme ich bei allen 3 Karten mit meinem 600W Netzteil zurecht?

Bitte helft mir aus der Zwickmühle :-P

Ich danke euch jetzt schon!!

Grüsse

Zu meinem sonstigem Setup falls relevant:
Asus P7P-55D
Intel i7 2.80 GHz (glaube der 860er)
OCZ Vertex III 120GB & 2x 500GB HDD
12GB Ram
600W Netzteil
CoolerMaster 690 II
2x 27" LED Monitor


----------



## Breoal (29. August 2013)

Niemand einen Tipp/Empfehlung/Antwort?


----------



## Keashaa (29. August 2013)

Darf man hier eigentlich auch Fragen zu Fernsehgeräten stellen oder solls hier nur um PC-Technik gehen?


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2013)

_Natürlich darf man das. :-)

@Breoal

Sorry, total überlesen.

Ich würde mit der GTX770 gehen.

Aber wie gesagt, du machst auch mit einer HD7970 nichts falsch._


----------



## Keashaa (29. August 2013)

Generell würde ich gerne einen neuen Fernseher zulegen. Wichtige Eckdaten wäre dabei:

- nicht teurer als 500€
- Full-HD
- Verzicht auf 3D (brauch ich nicht)
- mehrere HDMI-Anschlüsse
- energiesparend

Ein gewisse Größe ist natürlich schick  ist aber natürlich vom Budget begrenzt...


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2013)

_Wie wäre der folgende LG? : Link.

42"-Variante kostet weniger._


----------



## Keashaa (29. August 2013)

Sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus. Würde mir schon zusagen. Beim Saturn würde er den gleichen Preis kosten...
Muss ich mal überlegen und mit meiner Frau diskutieren. Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## Veshrae (2. September 2013)

So dann mal, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk:

Ich suche ein neues 2.1/5.1 Soundsystem für den Computer.
Was ich gerne hätte, aber das gibt es mMn gar nicht so, wäre ein Controller auf dem Schreibtisch, an dem ich das Headset anschliessen kann.
Momentan löse ich es so, dass Köpfhörer in die Boxen eingesteckt werden und das Micro mittels Verlängerungskabel nach hinten dauerhaft am PC eingesteckt bleibt.

Was mein Budget hergibt? 200€ liegen drin (immer ungefährer Richtwert).

Was können mir hier die Experten so empfehlen?


----------



## Ol@f (2. September 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Ich suche ein neues 2.1/5.1 Soundsystem für den Computer.


Vielleicht ein Edifier S530D.


----------



## squats (2. September 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Was ich gerne hätte, aber das gibt es mMn gar nicht so, wäre ein Controller auf dem Schreibtisch, an dem ich das Headset anschliessen kann.
> 
> 
> Was können mir hier die Experten so empfehlen?



gibt es schon, wäre dann ein Audio-Interface

wieviel Platz hast du denn? willst du damit auch Musik hören(im grösserem Rahmen)?

wenns um die Tiefen geht und evtl. ganzen Raum/Zimmer zu beschallen dann z.b. http://www.thomann.de/de/m_audio_bx8_d2.htm


----------



## Veshrae (3. September 2013)

Werden rund 16m2 sein.
Wobei der Computertisch ca. 2 Meter vor dem TV stehen wird.
TV wird aber nur über HDMI an PC angeschlossen, ggf. noch PS3 an den TV - mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## squats (3. September 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Werden rund 16m2 sein.
> Wobei der Computertisch ca. 2 Meter vor dem TV stehen wird.
> TV wird aber nur über HDMI an PC angeschlossen, ggf. noch PS3 an den TV - mehr ist da nicht.



das empfohlene is zwar über deinem Budget aber aufstocken lohnt sich, die 8" er haben auch genug Druck damit kannst Party in deinem Zimmer feiern  damit wirst du etliche Jahre Spass haben 

über das Audio-Interface kannst du auch andere Quellen anschliessen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. September 2013)

Hiho Leute, ne Bekannte sucht einen neuen Bildschirm zum zocken. Gezockt wird von RTS über RPG und auch Shooter. Gewünschte größe 22-24 Zoll. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2013)

_Dell U2312HM.

Ansonsten einfach den LG bei Mindfactory für ~140€ (23" mit IPS-Panel)._


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. September 2013)

Werds mal weiterleiten, danke dir.


----------



## Veshrae (22. September 2013)

Verwendet von euch jemand einen Bluethooth Stick für den Computer?
Suche etwas um diverse Geräte (vorallem alles von Playstation) zu betreiben bzw. anzusprechen.

Vorschläge? Am besten immer von Usern, die dies auch bereits in Verwendung haben.


Merci (:


----------



## painschkes (22. September 2013)

_Ich hab den am PC und mal eine Wii-Mote ausprobiert, funktionierte ohne Probleme. :-)_


----------



## Antizigo (22. September 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich besitze eine Logitech G400 Maus und habe folgendes festgestellt:
[attachment=13384:Mouse.png]

Macht mach eine schnelle Bewegung nach recht oder links, muss man die Maus zusätzlich leicht nach unten bzw. oben ziehen, um eine gerade Bewegung der Maus hinzukriegen.


- PID: LZ148HG

- Beschleunigung deaktiviert

- Empfindlichkeit auf Standard

- @ 400 DPI und 500 Hz

- aktueller Treiber

- The MarkC fix (bei Standardeinstellungen das gleiche Problem)


Laut Google ist "Angle Snapping" in dieser Version deaktiviert!

Was denkt ihr, was ist die Ursache für das Phänomen? Kann man es deaktivieren? Gibt es Mäuse bei denen das nicht auftritt (bei meiner alten Laser Maus tritt das gleiche Problem auf)? 


Wäre cool wenn ihr helfen könntet!

MfG


EDIT: 
schon geklärt, danke!


----------



## Healor (24. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

könnt ihr mir sagen ob diese Zusammenstellung noch 680€ Wert ist?
Ist ein PC von DELL. Die restliche Garantie beträgt noch 18 Monate.


----------



## squats (24. September 2013)

nein ist nichtmehr soviel wert

ich guck gleich mal genauer, erstmal Wanne  

Neupreis momentan ca.800 75% davon 600, ok wären auch 80% wegen relativ hoher Restgarantie 

müsste man gucken wie der Zustand ist OVPs/Zubehör vorhanden, Nichtraucherhaushalt

willst du ihn evtl. kaufen oder verkaufen ?


----------



## Healor (24. September 2013)

squats schrieb:


> nein ist nichtmehr soviel wert
> 
> ich guck gleich mal genauer, erstmal Wanne
> 
> ...



Habe von jemanden ein Angebot bekommen für den genannten PC. Wollte mir mal wieder einen Rechner holen und bin seit einigen Jahren raus aus der Materie.
Man möchte natürlich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen


----------



## squats (24. September 2013)

fang mit 550 an dann trefft ihr euch evtl. bei 600


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2013)

Entweder mein ISP spinnt gerade mächtig rum oder mein Modemrouter kratzt in den nächsten Stunden ab. Ich vermute einfach mal letzteres und frage daher welche Router ihr so empfehlen könnt. Meine Anforderungen: keine Fritzbox, kein Speedport, Wlan, 100Mbit Lan, 4 Ports. Nice to have aber nicht zwingend nötig: Gigabit, Dualband Wlan, USB. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Veshrae (22. Oktober 2013)

So, ich bin auf der Suche nach relativ günstigen Audio-Kabeln um div. Boxen (Wohnzimmer die Teufel Anlage, im Büro die normale Stereoanlage) zu verbinden.
Gibt es hier Profis, die auch Empfehlungen aussprechen können?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. Oktober 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> So, ich bin auf der Suche nach relativ günstigen Audio-Kabeln um div. Boxen (Wohnzimmer die Teufel Anlage, im Büro die normale Stereoanlage) zu verbinden.
> Gibt es hier Profis, die auch Empfehlungen aussprechen können?



Meine Empfehlung ist darauf achten dass das Kabel aus Kupfer ist und nicht nur eine CCA Kupfelegierung, Querschnitt bei 10-15m Länge würde ich 2x2,5mm darüber 2x4mm nehmen (allerdings darauf achten welcher Querschnitt in deine Lautsprecherklemmen max. reinpasst ;-)). Hersteller ist egal, da tut es dann das günstigste was die vorher erwähnten Kriterien erfüllt.


----------



## Vaishyana (7. November 2013)

kurze Frage schnelle Antwort, bitte. 

http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=19941&

lohnt sich das? Oder lieber eine R280X? von der reinen Leistung her.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. November 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> kurze Frage schnelle Antwort, bitte.
> 
> http://www.zackzack....l?itemId=19941&
> 
> lohnt sich das? Oder lieber eine R280X? von der reinen Leistung her.



Die HD 7970 GHz ist minimal schneller, die beiden Karten tun sich aber nicht viel. Ich würde da ganz nach Preis und Ausstattung entscheiden. Alternativ würde ich noch die GTX 770 in den Raum werfen, bei Mindfactory gibt es eine Palit GTX 770 für 258&#8364;. 
Bei AMDs 7970 gibt es das Never Settle Game Bundle, wobei noch unklar ist, ob es auch für die R280x verfügbar sein wird. Bei Nvidia bekommst du momentan Batman: Arkham Origins, Splinter Cell und Assassin's Creed Black Flag. 
Ich würde danach entscheiden, weil sich die Karten leistungstechnisch nicht viel tun.


----------



## squats (7. November 2013)

die 280X verbraucht auch weniger und bleibt einiges kühler

die Karte gibt es bei Alternate für 299€ da weiss man schonmal was man von dem UVP 469€ zu halten hat   

gute leise 280X z.b http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-280x-gaming-3g-v277-053r-a1013429.html, http://geizhals.de/asus-r9280x-dc2t-3gd5-directcu-ii-top-90yv0500-m0na00-a1012951.html bekommst für 260-280€ von daher kein Schnäppchen


----------



## Veshrae (11. November 2013)

Jemand ggf. gerade sinnvolle alternativ Treiber für eine Asus Xonar D2X zur Hand, welcher er oder sie selbst nutzt?
Der Standard Treiber (aktuelle Version), lässt noch immer den Sound crashen..


----------



## squats (11. November 2013)

http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## Veshrae (12. November 2013)

Problem besteht weiterhin.

Wenn ich Spotify per Taskmanager oder normal beende, schmiert die Soundkarte immer dann ab, wenn noch ein Lied am laufen ist...


----------



## squats (13. November 2013)

passiert das nur bei bestimmten Programmen? evtl. auch ein anderes Problem

was steht denn bei dir im Autostart von cmaudio


----------



## Vaishyana (17. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man bei Google Chrome abstellt, puh wie nenn ich das... "Wiederherstellungsschutz"? Also, dass falls der Browser abstürzt man die Tabs wiederherstellen kann. 
Ich habe gelesen dass daher diverse Abspielruckler bei Youtube kommen. Zumindest wäre das bei Firefox so... 

Und kann mir jemand ne Software empfehlen um die HDD mal zu überprüfen?


----------



## Doofkatze (29. November 2013)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage bzw. Geschichte.

Damals, anno 2003, besaß ich einen Rechner mit einer 40 GB Festplatte. Da diese langsam zu klein wurde und "wir" eh über den Informatikkurs zu einer Messe gefahren sind, konnte ich dort eine 80 GB Festplatte erstehen, die ich hinzubaute, aber nie wirklich nutzte. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit, vielleicht innerhalb von 1 Jahr, nach 3 - 4 Malen, wo ich die FP überhaupt angesprochen habe, ging diese langsam in die Brüche, längere Zugriffszeiten, hach, ich habe sie halt nie so wirklich genutzt und das hat der nicht gefallen.

Nun spüre ich gerade förmlich, wie mein PC langsam in die Brüche geht. Neuerdings hatte ich nun innerhalb von 2 Wochen 2 Bluescreens, wenn ich den Rechner mal richtig gefordert habe (WoT + Teamspeak + Firefox auf einem 64 Bit System Windows 7, da ich auch nur 4 GB Ram auf dem 5 Jahre alten System habe, daher plane ich nun langsam die Neuanschaffung. Prinzipiell habe ich auch mal 200 Euro für ein Lianli Gehäuse ausgegeben und mag eigentlich kein neues System mit Gehäuse besorgen, damit das alte teure Gehäuse eben nicht einfach verrottet. 

Über diesen Umweg wiederum bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen, dieses Mal einige bestehende Teile überleben zu lassen, die alte Festplatte evtl. mitzunehmen, dennoch aber wieder eine zweite Festplatte einzubauen, die wiederum zunächst gar nicht benötigt wird, nur um damit später mal Daten zu schützen bzw. sie dann später in 2-3 Jahren zur Hauptfestplatte zu machen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Sollte ich lieber meine externe Festplatte möglichst aktuell halten mit meinen Daten und darauf warten, das die alte Festplatte in die Brüche geht und dann Windows auf eine dann gekaufte neue Festplatte neu aufsetzen und kurz alle Daten von der externen Festplatte rüberziehen? Oder hätte ich, wenn ich einen vernünftigen Kaufbeleg für die alte Festplatte gehabt hätte, für die Zweitfestplatte ne Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen sollen bzw. war das damals ein absoluter Einzelfall, das ne angeschlossene Zweitfestplatte gar nicht so viel schneller altert? Wie handhabt ihr euer Datensammelsorium? Und ... Könnte ich eine Zweitfestplatte auf ihren Einsatz vorbereiten, also meine eine Windows 7 Lizens ein zweites Mal, nur auf die andere Festplatte installieren? Treiber? Auch mit so lange besuchten Informatikkursen, verdammt, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von dieser Hardwaregeschichte, bin froh, wenn ich mein System ausgesaugt bekomme, ohne dabei was kaputt zu machen und besitze nichtmal Festplattenpartitionen :> 

Die Traumnachricht wäre für mich eigentlich: Klar, kannst ne Zweitfestplatte einbauen, war Zufall (sollte man verklagen), ein zweites Windows installieren + Treiber drauf packen und ne Bootreihenfolge in Bios/Dos einstellen, das nur C:, aber nicht D: gestartet wird, was ich dann beim Ausfall eben umdrehe und habe dann niemals Probleme, weil ch C: erstmal weiter nutze, auf D: Daten speichere und Programme laufen lasse und alles wird schön. 

Verdammt, ich glaube, ich brauch nen Technikheini, der mir demnächst ein neues Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher + Prozessor in meinen Lianli einbaut und alles anschließt >.< Wat kostet son Spaß :>


----------



## Shadlight (29. November 2013)

60-90€


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, ich schau auch mal wieder rein. Und zwar hab ich ein kleines Problem mit einem Notebook. Es lief ganz normal, dann ist es abgeschmiert und fährt nicht mehr hoch. Ewig passiert nichts (nicht mal POST), dann wird doch der POST und kurz danach "Operating System not found". Dabei macht das Notebook (klingt für mich nach der HDD) die ganze Zeit komische Geräusche:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLXj9iHMM7E

Ich hab mal Knoppix gebootet und wollte schauen ob ich die Platte da noch finde, aber smartctl findet sie nicht und mounten lässt sie sich auch nicht. Was ist da passiert? Klingt etwas nach Hardwareschaden, oder? Habt ihr eine Idee, was man machen könnte (außer austauschen)?


----------



## squats (7. Dezember 2013)

kommst du ins Bios und kannst dort mal gucken ?

ansonsten bleibt wohl nur Austausch, wenn er sie unter Linux auch nicht findet

kannst ja auch mal ausbauen und im Rechner anschliessen


----------



## pampam (7. Dezember 2013)

An meinem PC sind zum einen Stereo-Lautsprecher per Klinke am Mainboard (ASRock Z68 Gen.3) und zum Anderen ein AV-Receiver per HDMI an der Grafikkarte (GTX560Ti).
Ist es irgendwie möglich auf beiden Ausgängen den Ton gleichzeitig auszugeben?


----------



## squats (7. Dezember 2013)

http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm

da is Audio Repeater mit enthalten, damit sollte es gehen


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2013)

squats schrieb:


> kommst du ins Bios und kannst dort mal gucken ?



Jepp, da steht sie auch drin. Ich werd sie wohl wirklich mal ausbauen, muss nur erstmal klären ob auf dem Ding noch Garantie ist... dann erspar ich mir das nämlich.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Dezember 2013)

kann man sich eigentlich irgentwo für den, ich sag mal "Newsletter" für ATI Treiber anmelden? Bei meiner GTX habe ich immer Mail bekommen wenn ein neuer Treiber verfügbar war. Gibts das bei AMD auch?


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

[url="http://sites.amd.com/us/game/stay-informed/Pages/stay-informed.aspx"]Hier[/url] hats nen Newsletter von AMD catalyst, ist aber viel blabla und Werbung.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke, hab komischerweise am selben Tag ne Mail bekommen dass der 13.11 verfügbar ist. Hab mich wohl doch schonmal dafür angemeldet.
Frage für einen Kollegen:

Passt der Intel Xeon 1230v3 auf folgendes Board? Auf der Herstellerseite wird er nicht erwähnt.

http://www.mindfacto...ail_918000.html


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2013)

_Ja, tut er - allerdings brauchts für die CPU kein Z-Chipsatz.

Ein ASRock H87 Pro4 würde vollkommen reichen und ist gute 40&#8364; (wenn nicht sogar mehr) günstiger.

/Edit : Und davon mal abgesehen das es ein mATX-Board ist..wenn du ein ATX-Gehäuse hast, wäre das Quatsch ein mATX-Board zu nehmen.
_


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich ihm auch gesagt. Aber er hat das Board schon bezahlt. Hatte vorer einen I5 2500K glaube ich... den Rechner hat ein alter Kollege von uns Zusammengestellt. Und dabei erstmal den Ram vergessen.  Hab ihm auch gesagt das sind besser und vor allem günstigere Alternativen drin. Nur die CPU war wohl jetzt irgentwie nicht lieferbar und Alternate  Mindfactory hat wohl ne neue vorgeschlagen. Auch nen i5 für 198Euro... zu dem Xeon hab ich ihm dann geraten. Wobei er fast nur WoW spielt. Wüsste nichts anderen was anspruchsvoll wäre. LoL und das neue Hearthstone liegt wohl noch in seinem Sortiment aber das braucht ja nix.


----------



## Vaishyana (21. Dezember 2013)

Mein Kollege hat mir grad ne PDF geschickt mit der Rechner zusammenstellung... sieht soweit gut aus denke ich bis auf  das z87 Board halt und das anscheind kein CPU Lüfter mitbestellt wurde....

Eine Sache wundert uns aber gerade... folgende Bezeichnung steht bei der GPU

"VGA 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X + 1 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0  Battlefield 4 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI/1xHDMI/1xminiDP (Retail"  Link

Was heißt Battlefield 4? Irgentwelche Aufkleber/Designt oder gibts das Game umsonst?


Edit: Ist eine komplett andereArtikelNr. auf der Liste. Was machen die denn da für ein durcheinander?


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2013)

_Eigentlich gibts BF4 nur bei den Karten dazu - keine Ahnung was MF da anstellt.

Ob nun die Karte so (was er gekauft hat) oder mit BF4 als Extra..ist doch egal, oder? (:_


----------



## Vaishyana (22. Dezember 2013)

Jop.  hehe, nachdem wir damals mal BF3 gespielt haben und das nicht so sein Ding war konnte ich ihn zu Teil 4 nicht überreden. Jetzt hat er Lust drauf. Danke Mindfactory 

Wie gesagt, bestellt hatte er diese und laut Artikelnummer wird wohl diese geliefert. Vielleicht eine Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit oder dass er sich ne neue CPU aussuchen musste. Geliefert wird wohl erst am 15.1. (Bestellt vor 3 / 4 Wochen)


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2013)

_Na mal schauen - Nr.2 wäre natürlich schön. Ich bin mal gespannt. (:_


----------



## Piti49 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute und Frohe Weihnachten 

Ich hab mich gefragt ob hier vielleicht jemand aktuell einen kleinen Tipp hat was Gaming Notebooks angeht.
Gesucht wird ein NB was sowohl wenn ich unterwegs bin, es im Hotel oder bei Verwandten zum surfen und spielen benutzen kann und zuhause eventuell auch als Desktopersatz dienen kann.

Ich schaue schon Tage lang durch alle mögliche Seiten und Benchmarks, aber im Endeffekt kann ich dann nur die Leistung der Komponenten einschätzen, aber nicht ob die Kühlung gut und durchdacht ist, oder ob häufig Mechanische Probleme auftreten.
Hier bin ich ein wenig gebrandmarkt von meinem letzten ist zwar schon Jahre her aber das gute Teil von Acer ist einem Hitzetod gestorben, alles versucht von reinigung bis Wärmelleitpaste tauschen und neuen Lüfter, nach 3 min geht er aus.
Was übrigens ein Acer 7530g.

Da ich eh vorhatte meinen Desktop Pc aufzurüsten, dies aber durch meine benötigte Mobilität in nächster Zeit sinnlos geworden ist, hab ich auch ein bisschen Budget angesammelt.
Günstiger ist immer besser, aber ich rechne so mit 800-1400€, und da fängt das Problem schon an, es gibt total unterschiedlich Konfigurationen in dieser Preisspanne und von billiger Verarbeitung bis zu hochwertigen Geräten ist alles dabei.

Schenker und die Asus G Serie hat mich bis jetzt am meisten interessiert. Aber ich bin was die Marke angeht ungebunden.

Achso, gespielt werden natürlich hauptsächlich Mmos, WoW sollte schon flüssig laufen mit min 40+ fps, aber auch Tera, Rift, GW2 und alles was demnächst kommt, da ich zwanghaft alle Mmos ausprobieren muss, dazu gesellen sich dann noch Spiele wie Tomb Raider, Adventures und Rpgs
was ich dann gerne am Tv spiele mit einem 360 Pad. Keine Video und Bildbearbeitung oder sonstiges.


Ich wäre wirklich dankbar wenn hier jemand einen Tipp und/oder ein paar kleine Erfahrungen mitteilen würde 

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Dezember 2013)

@ Painschkes


Den Rechner hat er jetzt seit Heiligabend, glaube ich. Jedenfalls läuft er und es war tatsächlich eine R9 280X mit Battlefield 4. Bezahlt hat er die Standart Version. Interessant auch: Er hat den I5 2500k bezahlt und den Xeon 1230v3 geliefert bekommen.


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2013)

_Öhm..okay?

Und welches Mainboard?_


----------



## Vaishyana (29. Dezember 2013)

Board ist ein Asus Gyrphon z87.


----------



## Medmius (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute

Es ist an der Zeit mir ein komplett neues PC zusammenzustellen und ich wollte euch um Rat bitten.

Ich habe mir folgendes ausgesucht:
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Cooler Master Hyper 212
MSI Z87-G43 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked Titan Cooler (Gerade bei der Gra-ka bin ich vollkommen unsicher)
Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4G DDR3-1600 Memory (Ich habe gelesen 8GB sei völlig ausreichend)
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
CoolMax 600W ATX Power Supply

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was für ein Gehäuse ich benutzen soll, vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Favoriten 


Es soll hauptsächlich ein Gaming-PC werden, am besten für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre. Mir geht es auch nicht darum Crysis 15 Ultra auf 3 Bildschirmen mit 60+ FPS zu spielen, aber trotzdem etwas nettes zu haben. Mein Budget liegt bei ungefähr 1100 Euro (+- 100)

Ich wollte euch fragen ob ich mit diesen Teilen ein vernünftiges Gaming PC zusammenstellen kann und ob die überhaupt kompatibel sind oder ob ihr mir etwas besseres Raten könnt. Aus meinem alten PC möchte ich überhaupt nichts weiterbenutzen.


----------



## squats (4. Januar 2014)

das Netzteil geht garnich, http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

Kühler gleich ne Nr. grösser zwecks evtl. OC

Gehäuse: 

http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html

http://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-1-anthrazit-nxds1a-a835675.html

http://geizhals.de/cooltek-antiphon-schwarz-600045760-a888458.html

http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html

Corsair Carbid Serie


----------



## Belo79 (4. Januar 2014)

squats hat recht, beim Netzteil sollte man ein anderes nehmen,  das be quiet! ist eine gute Wahl. 
Als Case werfe ich noch mal das Nanoxia DS 1 in den Raum, tolles Teil -> http://geizhals.at/de/nanoxia-deep-silence-1-schwarz-nxds1b-a788809.html
Als CPU Kühler würde ich diesen http://geizhals.at/de/prolimatech-black-megahalems-kuehlkoerper-a668296.html nehmen, ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Medmius (5. Januar 2014)

Danke euch für die Antworten 

Dann werde ich beim Netzteil mal das be quiet! anschauen.


----------



## Shadlight (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
lohnt sich bei einer GTX 770 Phantom die 4GB Version, oder reicht auch die 2GB Variante?


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Januar 2014)

Im großen und ganzen reichen 2GB aus. Allerdings wird es hier und da ein Spiel geben das von mehr Grafikspeicher profitiert, wie zum Beispiel BF4. Zum anderen kommt es auch darauf an mit welchen Auflösungen du jetzt und in Zukunft spielen willst. Bei mehr als FullHD z.B. mit mehreren Monitoren, können zwei Gigabyte sehr schnell knapp werden.


----------



## Medmius (10. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,

in 4-5 Tagen werde ich die Komponente kaufen. Vorher wollte ich euch noch was fragen. 

Es geht um die GTX 770. Im moment bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, welche 770 ich mir kaufen soll.
Genauer gesagt kann ich micht zwischen 2 karten nicht entscheiden.

https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/
und
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N770-Lightning.html

Ich bin nicht wirklich gut mit Übertakten usw. und die 770 Lightning von MSI soll schon übertaktet sein. 
Preislich ist der Asus ca. 30 Euro billiger als der MSI. Lohnt es sich die +30 Euro für eine übertaktete Karte auszugeben?

Wieviel unterschied macht so eine übertaktete Karte?


----------



## squats (10. Januar 2014)

du machst mit keiner der beiden was falsch, lass deinen persönlichen Geschmack entscheiden oder such dir nochmal Reviews wo du evtl. noch mehr zu Lautstärke, Temps, Performance findest


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. Januar 2014)

*WLan im g-Standard aufrüsten -- 802.11n oder lohnt sich bereits 802.11ac?*

Hey Leute,

nen extra Thread wollte ich nicht aufmachen, deswegen frage ich mal hier:

ich treibe mich mal wieder mit dem Gedanken rum, mein WLan-Netzwerk aufzurüsten, die Komponenten sind alle noch im g-Standard und damit habe ich des Öfteren Probleme bei Skype und anderen Aktivitäten z.B. 1080p bei Youtube etc. 

Momentan hab ich als Router den Netgear WGR614v9 und im PC den NETGEAR WG311v3 als PCI-Adapter. Mainboard: Asus P5Q pro.

LAN-Kabel verlegen ist leider keine Alternative (es müsste gebohrt werden, Lehrleitungen in passende Richtung sind keine vorhanden...).

Der Router steht im EG, mein PC eine Etage drüber, dazwischen liegen 1-2 Wände/Böden, je nachdem da sie sozusagen "diagonal" zueinander stehen.
Internetanschluss ist über Kabel bei Unitymedia 20.000 DSL.
Ich wohne in nem Reihenhaus, in der Nachbarschaft werden mir grade um die fünf andere WLan-Netze angezeigt.


Ich habe bereits ein wenig im Internet gelesen, doch für mich ist das Angebot an möglichen Routern und verschiedenen Modellen einfach zu groß um es ausreichend zu filtern und zu verstehen (was ich bisher rausgefunden habe, ist, dass N900 wohl momentan bei den Routern "gut" ist^^).

Dazu kommt noch, dass ja bereits ein neuer WLan-Standard sich anbahnt, 802.11ac, der ja bereits mehr oder minder von der IEEE verabschiedet worden ist und sich erste Router auf dem Markt befinden, die "ac-fähig" sind.


Meine Frage ist nun, lohnt sich der neueste Standard bereits oder ist der Mehrwert zu 802.11n nicht sonderlich groß?
Welche Router und passend dazu welche PCI-Adapter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Nutzung des WLans ist neben zocken, Skype/TS/etc noch Videos streamen und mitm Smartphone und/oder mitm Laptop ins Internet gehen.



*Edit:

*Ich hab mir jetzt nen Router und eine passende WLan-Karte bestellt, die werd ich mal ausprobieren und schauen, was sie taugen


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2014)

Natürlich lohnt sich der neue IEEE-802.11ac-Standard (ggf. solltest du aber noch warten, bis die Hardware dafür günstiger geworden ist), allerdings frage ich mich, wieso du nicht einfach ein LAN-Kabel verlegst. Wenn du das Kabel (bzw. das Rohr für das Kabel) einmal verlegt hast, hast du erstmal Ruhe und kannst in 5-10 Jahren die Kabel einfach gegen 10 GBit/s-Kabel austauschen, falls es die dann schon geben sollte.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Januar 2014)

Glaub mir, ich wäre.der erste, der nen LAN-Kabel verlegen würde, aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe geht das.bei mir.nicht.
Der Router steht bei uns in der.Abstellkammer, wo ebenfalls.die Therme.steht und von da aus gehen alle Wasserleitungen ab.
Wenn wir bohren wollten, was meine Eltern nicht wollen, müssten wir erst den Verlauf der.Leitungen auskundschaften, was bei unserem Haus schwierig ist, keine Pläne und eine - nennen wirs mal so - unsaubere Bauweise.

Deswegen habe ich oben geschrieben dass LAN absolut keine Alternative ist. Dass bei WLAN-Themen trotzdem.immer.gesagt.wird.“leg dir doch n Kabel“... Ja ne, würde ich ja machen wenns ginge. :-P

Bezgl deines anderen Punktes, ich werde mir noch keinen.ac-Router.holen, die sind noch relativ teuer und einer.ersten.Generation von Technik trau ich nicht  zumal ich gelesen habe dass diese einige Features noch nicht haben.

Danke für deinen Post,.Mago


----------



## squats (18. Januar 2014)

du könntest aber z.b. sowas http://geizhals.de/netgear-wnce2001-a518009.html so nahe wie möglich am Router nutzen und davon dann mit Lan-Kabel zu deinem Rechner

alternativ geht auch n Wlan-Router/AP im Bridging oder Client-Mode läuft

z.b. http://geizhals.de/tp-link-tl-wa801nd-a523053.html


mal noch n Schnäppchen  http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/sandisk-ultra-plus-notebook-ssd-128gb-55-55-bei-cyberport-307228

passend dazu nochmal 5&#8364; http://www.gutscheinsammler.de/gutscheine/cyberport-deutschland


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

moin ihr technik-gurus..

ich überlege meine radeon 7950 gegen eine 780gtx zu tauschen...
ich möchte einfach aktuelle und zukünftige games zumindest ansatzweise jetzt mal in 1080p mit fluffigen 60fps in max. details und kantenglättung übern bildschirm huschen sehn.

im rechner werkelt noch ein i5 (3470 oder 3570 ? glaub ich) und 8GB.

- welchte 780gtx wäre denn empfehlenswert ? (sollte auch einigermaßen leise sein unter last, die 7950 ist ne gigabyte windforce)
- wäre mein 480w netzteil dann unterdimensioniert ?


----------



## Shadlight (30. Januar 2014)

Die leiseste unter last ist die MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr.


----------



## squats (30. Januar 2014)

Netzteil reicht, ich geh mal davon aus das es ein Vernünftiges ist


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> Netzteil reicht, ich geh mal davon aus das es ein Vernünftiges ist



mehr oder weniger *hust*
ich guck mal was ein gscheites kostet + o.g. karte 

super silent muss sie nicht sein, hab ein gedämmtes nanoxia gehäuse

edit : wie wärs denn mit der Palit Super Jetstream ?

click


----------



## squats (30. Januar 2014)

ich find den Unterschied noch bissl zu gering für über 400Euro knapp 40%, ich würd erstmal versuchen der 7950 noch bissl die Sporen zu geben 

wieviel Monitore? Welche Auflösung?

anosnten find ich R290 P/L interessanter


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2014)

_480W hat doch eigentlich nur das BeQuiet E9 jetzt so auf die Schnelle, oder? Dann ists super.

Die JetStream ist in Ordnung - die MSI aber auch..genauso wie die Windforce, die Inno3D HerculeZ und und und - machst mit kaum einer was falsch. (:_


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

ne, das ist ein altes xilence. das brummt schon 2-3 jahre und sollte wahrscheinlich eh mal getauscht werden ^^

@upgrade : die 7950 würde ich ja im moment noch gut verkauft bekommen (falls es keine fake anfrage war) was den preis wieder relativiert. die neuen amd's würden mich schon reizen, aber hab bisher eigentlich nur von hitze/lärm gelesen..


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2014)

_Du meinst die R9 290X? Mittlerweile haben die auch die Custom-Kühler versionen.

Ist also Geschmackssache (:_


----------



## squats (30. Januar 2014)

http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-battlefield-4-edition-11227-00-50g-a1048419.html

günstiger, schneller, relativ leise, kühl

BF4 gutschein kann man ja verticken wenn man selbst nicht spielt


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

die R290 und R290x sind natürlich preislich auch nett.. wobei es wenige custom-kühler bei mindfactory gibt, wenn ich das richtig sehe. und die sind dann gleich wieder teurer ^^
morgen wird meine 7950 geholt 

edit : okay, ich tendiere zur 290...da zahl ich nicht soviel drauf ^^


----------



## squats (30. Januar 2014)

muss doch nicht unbedingt MF sein, gibt doch paar mehr gute Händler

naja nicht grad gut lieferbar die R290  

die 290X ist P/L schon nicht mehr so pralle


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

ich mag den laden halt 
die oben verlinkte ist z.b. auch fast nirgends lagernd bzw dann wieder teurer 

ich hab leider auch überhaupt keine ahnung was ich mir mit 3 sone unter last antue ? ich kann halt schrilles/penetrantes lüftergeräusch nicht ertragen, aber wie gesagt hätte ich eh eine dämmung im tower..eventuell würds so auch mit dem standard-design&/kühllösung funktionieren..

bf4 hab ich btw schon selbst


----------



## squats (30. Januar 2014)

http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-290-gaming-4g-v308-002r-a1054251.html

http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-290-pcs-axr9-290-4gbd5-ppdhe-a1059569.html noch schneller als die Tri-OC aber PowerColor meist lauter

was nimmst für die 7950 noch ? rein interessehalber


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

ich click mich mal durch..wobei 50 tacken aufpreis für ne lüfterlösung halt auch schon arg ist..

ich glaube ich geh das risiko ein mit ner standard r290 ^^ falls mir wirklich die ohren zufallen, geht sie halt zurück.
für die 7950 bekomm ich noch 250€. der deal scheint jedenfalls zu stehen, wir haben paarmal geschrieben und abholung ausgemacht.

die preise bei ebay haben mich echt überrascht für die dinger


----------



## squats (30. Januar 2014)

ui 250 is sehr gut, gabs letztens noch für knappe 200Euro war super Preis

naja is ja nicht nur die Lautstärke sondern auch der geringere Takt und die sehr hohe Temperatur

und das Ref.Design ist richtig laut und heiss


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

okay...genug bequatscht..wirds halt die sapphire tri-X ^^

edit: so ein never settle programm wie damals zur 7950 ist grade nicht aktiv, oder ? also ist bf4 das höchste der gefühle, was ich noch rausschlagen kann ?

edit 2: so im midnight shopping zugeschlagen und versandkosten gespart  hoffe die karte ist morgen wirklich dann lagernd bei MF. die BF4 version ists dann doch geworden (1&#8364; aufpreis ^^)
vielen dank für die beratung..denke mit der sapphire werde ich zufrieden sein


----------



## squats (31. Januar 2014)

wegen dem Netzteil müsstest nochmal gucken was das auf der/den 12V Schienen leistet


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2014)

ich hab jetzt keine ahnung wo ich die info herbekommen könnte ?
wie gesagt ist nen xilence und schon mindestens 3 wenn nicht sogar 4 jahre hier verbaut und war damals ne gegebenermaßen überschnelle notbesorgung aus nem elektroladen hier.

ich denke mal wenn die 7950 die ja auch mit >200w angegeben ist problemlos lief wird das mit der r 290 keine probleme machen ? zumindest im idle..

ansonsten würd ich mir wohl 500w be quiet L8 besorgen.. oder doch gleich 500w be quit E9


----------



## squats (31. Januar 2014)

E9 hört sich gut an, Leitungen sind auch 10cm länger


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2014)

also ich hab die leistungsangaben gefunden, stehen ja auf dem netzteil drauf ^^ 
sprang mir quasi ins gesicht beim graka ausbauen..

12V1 - 15,0 A
12V2 - 16,0 A
12V - 0,8 A

gut oder schlechte oder kernschmelze mit der r290  ?


----------



## squats (31. Januar 2014)

nee is n bissl knapp


----------



## Keashaa (31. Januar 2014)

Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir seine Meinung zu dem Schmuckstück hier mitteilen?
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/samsung-ue46f5370-a913020.html


----------



## squats (31. Januar 2014)

was willst du damit machen, also wie sieht die Nutzung aus(SD/HD-Anteile/Zocken)?

welche Quellen SAT/Kabel/Sky/Bluray usw., Receiver vorhanden ?

Sitzabstand, Blickwinkel zum TV?

3D scheint ja nicht wichtig zu sein


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2014)

_Wenn du einen einfachen TV mit gutem Bild suchst : Greif zu. (:

Haben die 6000er-Reihe nebenan stehen (also mit 3D) und vom Bild & Ton her wirklich super..und für unter 500€ bei 46"..da kann man nicht meckern._


----------



## Keashaa (31. Januar 2014)

PS3 als Konsole und BR-Player
KD mit Sky
Entfernung zur Couch etwa 3,5m
Winkel direkte Draufsicht
Soll im Laufe des Jahres noch um ein kleines Soundsystem erweitert werden
3D ist mir nicht wichtig


----------



## squats (31. Januar 2014)

bei 3,5m sind 46" doch schon sehr klein, bei dem HD Anteil 

ist dann halt fauler Kompromiss, wirklich Feeling kommt dabei nicht auf man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an die Größe, 55" sollte schon sein

das Gerät ist halt untere Preisklasse, gut als 2 o. 3. TV, wirklich Ansprüche an das Gerät kann man nicht stellen 

den günstigsten den ich empfehlen würde ist der http://geizhals.de/sony-kdl-50w656a-a972337.html

wie sieht denn das Budget aus?


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> nee is n bissl knapp



hat sich eh erledigt. aus im zulauf für 31.01 wurde 20.02. 

ich warte doch jetzt nicht 3 wochen ohne grafikkarte  so'n käse..also vll doch gtx 780 ^^

frage : kann ich bei mindfactory irgendwo ne bestellung stronieren ohne ne email schreiben zu müssen


----------



## Knallfix (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab die 290 Tri-X jetzt seit einer Woche, ist schon geil 
Halt von Alternate, obwohl ich auch erstaunt war, als der Postbote 2 Tage nach Bestellung damit vor der Tür stand.
Kurz nach meiner Bestellung wurde aus "auf Lager" ein "im Zulauf" und in der Bestellübersicht stand auch dick und fett "nicht alle ihre Artikel sind verfügbar - Saphire R9 290 Tri+X im Zulauf."


----------



## myadictivo (1. Februar 2014)

Jo.. Alternate will aber auch paar mehr scheine  wart ich wohl oder übel.


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2014)

Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr für einen Xeon-Prozessor aus der neuesten Generation empfehlen? Und welcher Xeon-Prozessor unter 300 Euro macht zum Enkodieren von Videos (x264) überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## squats (1. Februar 2014)

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3

Kühler kommt natürlich aufs Gehäuse an


----------



## Keashaa (1. Februar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> den günstigsten den ich empfehlen würde ist der http://geizhals.de/sony-kdl-50w656a-a972337.html



Den hab ich mir heute live angesehen und fand die Bildqualität im Vergleich zu http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/SAMSUNG-UE55F6340,48352,474978,1084299.html?langId=-3 echt schlecht. Dann lieber den genannten Samsung...


----------



## squats (1. Februar 2014)

im Geschäft is das immer sone Sache, kommt auch drauf an wie die Geräte eingestellt sind 

das ist eigentlich ein guter TV in der Preisklasse und das SD Bild ist auch noch besser als vom Samsung da er die bessere Signalelektronik besitzt

Schwarzwert für LCD Gerät ist auch sehr gut durch Dimming und zum Zocken einer der besten TVs mit sehr geringem Input-Lag

der Samsung hat natürlich 55" und Bilddiagonale kann man schlecht wettmachen 

momentan auch relativ günstig für 879&#8364; zu haben

wenn du nicht zuviel Fussball guckst is der ok, hatte den 6470 mal getestet da hat mich aber ausgeprägtes Banding und DSE gestört


----------



## myadictivo (1. Februar 2014)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Ich hab die 290 Tri-X jetzt seit einer Woche, ist schon geil
> Halt von Alternate, obwohl ich auch erstaunt war, als der Postbote 2 Tage nach Bestellung damit vor der Tür stand.
> Kurz nach meiner Bestellung wurde aus "auf Lager" ein "im Zulauf" und in der Bestellübersicht stand auch dick und fett "nicht alle ihre Artikel sind verfügbar - Saphire R9 290 Tri+X im Zulauf."



ahhhh..ich werd wahnsinnig  ich werd mir die powercolor r 290 pcs bestellen. laut datenblatt sogar noch schneller getaktet als die sapphire..
click mich


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo. ich wollte eigentlich Need for Speed Rival spielen. Habe nun erfahren das ich dafür Direkt X 11 brauche. stimmt das? Problem ist nun das ich einen "Mini" pc von Acer habe (das gehäuse ist sehr klein. frage ist nun wie ich da rankomme um die Grafikkarte auszubauen. welche grafikkarte für recht günstig (bis 100 euro) würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich brauche das spiel nicht auf höchster auflösung.

Habe eine HD 4650 eingebaut die bisher super ihren dienst getan hat bei fast jedem spiel. naja...


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
> 
> Kühler kommt natürlich aufs Gehäuse an


Warum nicht der E3-1245v3? Der hat immerhin eine integrierte Grafik (dann muss ich keine Grafikkarte einbauen).


----------



## squats (2. Februar 2014)

ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, das ne Grafikkarte vorhanden ist bzw. dort auch mit verbaut werden soll


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2014)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> Hallo. ich wollte eigentlich Need for Speed Rival spielen. Habe nun erfahren das ich dafür Direkt X 11 brauche. stimmt das? Problem ist nun das ich einen "Mini" pc von Acer habe (das gehäuse ist sehr klein. frage ist nun wie ich da rankomme um die Grafikkarte auszubauen. welche grafikkarte für recht günstig (bis 100 euro) würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich brauche das spiel nicht auf höchster auflösung.
> 
> Habe eine HD 4650 eingebaut die bisher super ihren dienst getan hat bei fast jedem spiel. naja...


Ich würde mir für NfS: Rivals nicht extra eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle nicht einmal das Spiel kaufen, die Steuerung am PC ist eine Katastrophe und du kannst nur das Xbox-Gamepad benutzen (oder die Tastatur), wenn das nicht inzwischen geändert wurde. Außerdem läuft das Spiel nur mit 30 FPS problemlos, wenn du auch nur einen Frame weniger hast, läuft das Spiel langsamer, was bedeutet, dass du langsamer fährst und deine Gegner aber nicht langsamer werden... Und das ist nur die technische Seite. Leider ist - bis auf die Grafik - an diesem Spiel eigentlich nichts wirklich gut und vieles schlecht. Es gibt ja nicht einmal eine Pause-Funktion. Wozu denn auch? Wenn dein Kind sich gerade den Finger abgeschnitten hat, sollst du ja schließlich das Spiel weiterspielen und nicht auf "Pause" drücken, um dich um dein Kind zu kümmern.

Falls du aber auch wegen anderen Spielen aufrüsten willst, kannst du das gerne tun, nur leider kenne ich mich im unteren Preisbereich bei Grafikkarten nicht so aus. Und ob überhaupt eine Grafikkarte in das Gehäuse passt, kann ich dir ohne weitere Angaben auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Knallfix (3. Februar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ahhhh..ich werd wahnsinnig  ich werd mir die powercolor r 290 pcs bestellen. laut datenblatt sogar noch schneller getaktet als die sapphire..
> click mich



Joa 
War auch lange am grübeln. Aber wie es halt so ist, der Rechner war bis auf die Graka fertig und naja, irgendwann hat man kein Bock mehr auf *nicht lieferbar* oder *lieferbar in x*
Wobei das meistens heute immer noch so da steht 




Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> Hallo. ich wollte eigentlich Need for Speed Rival spielen. Habe nun erfahren das ich dafür Direkt X 11 brauche. stimmt das? Problem ist nun das ich einen "Mini" pc von Acer habe (das gehäuse ist sehr klein. frage ist nun wie ich da rankomme um die Grafikkarte auszubauen. welche grafikkarte für recht günstig (bis 100 euro) würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich brauche das spiel nicht auf höchster auflösung.
> 
> Habe eine HD 4650 eingebaut die bisher super ihren dienst getan hat bei fast jedem spiel. naja...



Wenn es ein paar mehr Euro sein können, zb. AMD R7 260x. Gibt es mit 1gb Speicher zb Sapphire:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/1024MB-Sapphire-Radeon-R7-260X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_947621.html
und mit 2gb für 10&#8364; mehr.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/2048MB-Sapphire-Radeon-R7-260X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_945375.html


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2014)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Joa
> War auch lange am grübeln. Aber wie es halt so ist, der Rechner war bis auf die Graka fertig und naja, irgendwann hat man kein Bock mehr auf *nicht lieferbar* oder *lieferbar in x*
> Wobei das meistens heute immer noch so da steht



Ja.. Dummerweise stand bei der powercolor zwar verfügbar (1-3 tage) aber nun auch wieder voraussichtlich ab 06.02   naja.. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Wenn es wieder nichrs wird bestell ich halt wo anders/ zahl mehr oder eben doch die 780gtx..


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2014)

die powercolor r9 290pcs+ wurde heute geliefert und ich konnte schon etwas zocken  schaugt gut aus und mein netzteil scheint zumindest augenscheinlich keine probleme zu machen.
bin grade am testen ob ich den mantle beta treiber laufen lassen soll oder doch eher den whql. flutscht bisher eigentlich alles sehr geschmeidig, wobei ich ja eh "nur" 1080p nutze.. und wahrscheinlich ist der i-3570 ohne K / bzw OC auch bißl nen klotz für dieses monster


----------



## squats (7. Februar 2014)

lass die Lüfter die ersten Tage schön hochdrehen, beugt Lagerschleifen vor

Netzteil würd ich trotzdem nochmal tauschen, nur ne Frage der Zeit bzw. Lastdauer  muss ja nicht sein das man sich evtl. noch was zerschiesst dadurch


----------



## Vaishyana (10. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand eine gute Alternative für den VLC Player vorschlagen? Kann eigentlich nicht drüber meckern, spielt alles ab soweit. Allerdings schmiert er jedes Mal ab wenn ich etwas im Vollbild starte. (Player läuft über 2. Bildschirm) WMP spielt leider nicht alle Formate ab.


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2014)

Also mir hat man immer den Media Player Classic Home Cinema empfohlen: http://www.goodsearch.com/search-web?utf8=%E2%9C%93&keywords=media+player+classic+home+cinema


----------



## squats (10. Februar 2014)

jop, benutz ich auch auf dem HTPC

lässt sich auch gut "erweitern" mit externen Codecs


----------



## utos (10. Februar 2014)

Ich schmeiß auch nochmal schnell ne Frage in den Raum.
Wollte mir die Tage mal nen Laptop kaufen eigentlich nur für Office und Internet+ Filme. 
Weil ich mich kenne, werde ich im Endeffekt aber eh wieder nen paar kleinere Spiele zocken wollen. Also nicht die ganz aktuellen, aber Chrysis 1 und so wären schon nice  

Bin jetzt bei dem hier gelandet.

http://www.dell.com/...spiron-15r-5537

 Wie findet ihr den? Oder habt ihr ne gute Alternative? Absolutes Preislimit sind so 650-670 Euronen. 

Anforderungen:
- Am liebsten beleuchtete Tastatur
- Betriebssystem mit dabei
- Gute Verarbeitung (kein Klackern)
- Leise Lüfter
- Er soll nicht zu heiß werden
- Insgesamt ne gute Performance

Ich weiß der von mir genannte erfüllt auch nicht alles, aber ich bin da kulant. 

Danke für Anregungen aller Art und einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## myadictivo (12. Februar 2014)

squats schrieb:


> lass die Lüfter die ersten Tage schön hochdrehen, beugt Lagerschleifen vor
> 
> Netzteil würd ich trotzdem nochmal tauschen, nur ne Frage der Zeit bzw. Lastdauer muss ja nicht sein das man sich evtl. noch was zerschiesst dadurch



hab schon ein neues be quiet bestellt. ab und an steigt der rechner bei bf4 aus (ich führe das aber mal nicht auf mein NT zurück). aber da es schon einige jahre aufm buckel hat und damals schon nicht zu den "hochwertigsten" gehörte wirds einfach mal zeit 
einlaufen/hochdrehen lass ich aber erstmal nichts  hab ich bis her noch nie gemacht..

edit : so, neues netzteil eingebaut..bf4 gestartet.. trotz gestrigem patch direkt wieder nach 3-4 min abgeschmiert ^^ EA ernsthaft und ihr wollt, dass ich mir titanfall kaufe..^^


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Vermutung, das eine Festplatte von den 6, die im RAID 10 sind, kaputt ist. Wie finde ich am besten/schnellsten heraus, ob das der Fall ist und, wenn ja, welche es ist?


----------



## Lorachil (20. Februar 2014)

S.M.A.R.T vielleicht.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2014)

Der RAID-Controller meldet nur, dass alles okay ist... Und der wird dafür wohl S.M.A.R.T. verwenden...


----------



## Lorachil (20. Februar 2014)

Wie kommst du dann zu der Vermutung, das eine defekt ist?


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2014)

Es gab Aussetzer beim Schreiben auf das RAID und im Log steht auch PD Reset (also irgendwie wurde die Festplatte zurückgesetzt oder so). Wenn es an der Stromversorgung gelegen hätte, hätten mehrere Festplatten ausfallen müssen, da die alle am selben Kabel hängen. Und am SATA-Kabel sollte es auch nicht liegen, denke ich mal, sonst würde der Fehler doch öfter auftreten, oder?


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2014)

Hab ein anderes SATA-Kabel und damit einen anderen Port genommen und finde im Log Folgendes:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ID = 113
SEQUENCE NUMBER = 2076
TIME = 21-02-2014 19:00:35
LOCALIZED MESSAGE = Controller ID:  0   Unexpected sense:   PD   	=   -:-:3No addtional sense information,   CDB   =    0x8a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x18 0xb3 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x80 0x00 0x00    ,   Sense   =    0x72 0x06 0x29 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

ID = 113
SEQUENCE NUMBER = 2075
TIME = 21-02-2014 19:00:35
LOCALIZED MESSAGE = Controller ID:  0   Unexpected sense:   PD   	=   -:-:3Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred,   CDB   =    0x8a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x18 0xb3 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x80 0x00 0x00    ,   Sense   =    0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

ID = 113
SEQUENCE NUMBER = 2074
TIME = 21-02-2014 19:00:34
LOCALIZED MESSAGE = Controller ID:  0   Unexpected sense:   PD   	=   -:-:3Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred,   CDB   =    0x8a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x18 0xb2 0x1d 0x80 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x80 0x00 0x00    ,   Sense   =    0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

ID = 268
SEQUENCE NUMBER = 2073
TIME = 21-02-2014 19:00:34
LOCALIZED MESSAGE = Controller ID:  0  PD Reset:   PD   	=   -:-:3,   Critical   	=   3,   Path   =   	0x4433221100000000

ID = 267
SEQUENCE NUMBER = 2072
TIME = 21-02-2014 19:00:34
LOCALIZED MESSAGE = Controller ID:  0  Command timeout on PD:   PD   	=   -:-:3No addtional sense information,   CDB   =    0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xff    ,   Sense   =   ,   Path   =   	0x4433221100000000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das ist die gleiche Festplatte, die auch für die vorherigen Fehlermeldungen an Port 1 verantwortlich war.


----------



## Saji (19. April 2014)

Hey Leute, kurze Frage, kurze Antwort. Welches Modell der GTX770 (2GB VRam) soll's sein; MSI Twin Frozr, Gigabyte Windforce oder Inno3D iChill? Ich weiß nur das die Inno3D minimalst schneller ist auf dem Papier. Persönlich tendiere ich zur MSI.


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

Nimm die, die am besten gekühlt und/oder am leisesten ist. Die maximal ein paar Prozent (eher weniger) Leistungsunterschied merkst du in Spielen meist eh nicht.


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2014)

_Die MSI und die Inno3D sind super - ist Geschmackssache.

Ich persönlich würde zur MSI greifen - auch wenn ich warscheinlich eine R9 280X nehmen würde.

Aber die GTX 770 ist natürlich auch in Ordnung._


----------



## Saji (20. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die MSI und die Inno3D sind super - ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde zur MSI greifen - auch wenn ich warscheinlich eine R9 280X nehmen würde.
> 
> Aber die GTX 770 ist natürlich auch in Ordnung._



Meister painschkes empfiehlt also nach wie vor die 280X, hm? Hab mir eben mal ein paar Benchmarks auf PCGH angesehen und war erstaunt das bei einigen Titeln die 280X die GTX770 abhängt. Krass war der Unterschied bei Titanfall; 76 FPS gegen 47. Gut, jetzt muss man auch dazu sagen das Titanfall unverschähmt stark von mehr als 2GB VRam profitiert. Bei beispielsweise ESO wendet sich das Blatt wieder, da ist die GTX770 rund 12 FPS flotter unterwegs (51/63 FPS). So oder so wird meine GTX560ti bald aus dem Rechner ausziehen, aber da ich eh noch ein paar Tage warten muss lass ich mir die Sache mit der 280X noch mal durch die Birne gehen. Dank dir schonmal, Meister painschkes!


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2014)

_Meister painschkes? Gott reicht. 

Naja, also..wie gesagt - die GTX770 ist auch super..ich hab aber noch nicht davon gehört, das irgendjemand Probleme mit einer R9 280X bei aktuellen Spielen hat.

Aber wie gesagt - wenn dich die Benchmarks abschrecken - greif zur GTX770. :-)_


----------



## Saji (20. April 2014)

Oh Gottkönig painschkes! (Jetzt wird es absurd.) Die Benchmarks schrecken mich keineswegs ab. Eher im Gegenteil. Zumal die 280X, wenn überhaupt, nur um ein paar FPS langsamer wäre. Ich hab gestern noch gelesen das es bald wieder eine Neversettle Aktion geben soll. Wenn das stimmt wird es eine R9 280X werden, gibt da sicherlich ein paar Spiele die mich interessieren.


----------



## checktech12 (7. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen, hab da eine kleine Frage an euch und wollte nicht direkt ein neuen Beitrag dafür eröffnen. Habe hier von Arbeit ein "dickes" Notebook (i7 und co.) und wollte damit jetzt BF4 spielen. Funktioniert auch immer eine Zeit lang sehr gut (minimale Details), doch ganz plötzlich geht der immer aus. Liegt das vielleicht an der Temperatur? Kann ich es mit einem Notebook-Kühler von z.B. XILENCE oder CoolerMaster lösen? Oder Notebook lieber in Ruhe lassen mit BF 4?


----------



## myadictivo (26. Juni 2014)

gibts ne möglichkeit unter android (aufm nexus 7 2012) mit aktueller android version irgendwie das beknackte amazon instant video zum laufen zu bewegen ?
hatte es zwar schon gegoogelt und mit flash-player und delphin browser probiert wie es dort erklärt wurde, aber ich habe garnicht die möglichkeit silverlight und co zu umgehen 
dummerweise hatte ich mir das ding eigentlich ausschließlich gekauft um den service zu nutzen, dumm nur das ich automatisch davon ausgegangen bin das würde problemlos funktionieren..

muss ich das ding jetzt wieder verkloppen und mir son ollen kindle kaufen ?


----------



## Lorachil (26. Juni 2014)

Hi, 
das wird nix mit Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de...rd_i=1000754033

LG Lora


----------



## Sinpai (27. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage: Lohnt sich Windows 8.1?


----------



## Dypro (27. Juni 2014)

Als Alternative zu was?


----------



## Sinpai (28. Juni 2014)

Zu Windows 7. Habe gehört, dass Windows 8.1 eine ziemliche Verbesserung zu 8 sein soll.


----------



## Dypro (28. Juni 2014)

Besser als W8 ist es auf jeden Fall. Man kann fast ohne Metro auskommen (zB startet W8.1 mit den Desktop anstatt mit Metro. 

Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Geschmacksache. W7 ist mMn einfacher zu bedienen. W8/8.1 ist stellenweise überhaupt nicht intuitiv und nervt dann eher. Allerdings macht es einen leicht flotteren Eindruck.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2014)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2014)

Nach einiger Gruebelei hab ich mir heute eine GTX 770 bestellt - bin mal gespannt was Leistung und Lautstaerke im Vergleich zu meiner GTX 560Ti angeht...


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2014)

_Welche Version hast du bestellt?

Viel Spaß aufjeden Fall, lieber Ogil. :-)_


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2014)

Die MSI Twin Frozr Gaming - passend zu meinem MSI Motherboard


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2014)

_Sehr gute Wahl - aber das weisst du auch selbst.

Viel Spaß :-)_


----------



## squats (16. Juli 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nach einiger Gruebelei hab ich mir heute eine GTX 770 bestellt - bin mal gespannt was Leistung und Lautstaerke im Vergleich zu meiner GTX 560Ti angeht...


ca. das Doppelte an Leistung


----------



## Ogil (18. Juli 2014)

Ja - die Benchmarks hab ich mir vorher auch angeschaut. Die Frage war eher: Werde ich alle Spiele auf vollen Einstellungen spielen koennen wo ich bisher Einschraenkungen machen musste? Hab mal ein paar ausprobiert gestern:

Thief - > alles auf Maximum und laeuft im Ingame-Benchmark mit 50+ FPS
Wildstar -> alles Maximum und laeuft ueberall mit 80+ FPS
BF4 kam ich aufgrund irgendwelcher Login-Server Probleme nicht ins Spiel :<

Viel mehr hab ich nicht getestet...

Watchdogs gab es auch zur GraKa dazu - das hat es aber erstmal ueber Nacht runter geladen und installiert. Nachher nochmal schauen 

Also allgemein: Zufrieden!


----------



## Shadlight (18. Juli 2014)

Welche CPU hast du Ogil?


----------



## Ogil (18. Juli 2014)

i5 4670k


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juli 2014)

Ich denk mal nicht das es sich lohnt dafür einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen Frag ich einfach mal hier:

Ich habe seit kurzem einen 1&1 HomeServer 50.000 an den ich gerne eine externe Festplatte anschließen möchte um Filme und Co per Raspberry an den TV zu streamen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Welche externe Festplatte sollte es sein? Muss ich irgendwas bestimmtes beachten?

Von Kommentaren wie "Kauf dir doch gleich eine NAS" bitte ich abzusehn


----------



## myadictivo (13. August 2014)

mal ne frage :

ich habe für meinen alten herren folgendes notebook bestellt : Asus Notebook
jetzt kotzen sich div. user in den rezensionen aus, dass es unmöglich wäre dort win7 zu installieren.
problem : ich habe eine win8 pro upgrade lizenz. soweit ich mich erinnere, muss dazu ja win7 installiert sein (ebenfalls vorhanden).

wie bekomme ich jetzt win8 upgrade auf den laptop, wenn sich win7 nicht installieren lassen sollte


----------



## squats (13. August 2014)

zurückschicken 

hab Muttern das http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C31-2HJ&APID=14 bestellt + Win7 Pro 64-bit für 19,50&#8364;

mit nem Pentium 2020M und ohne SSH gibs das sicher auch 50&#8364; günstiger


----------



## Wagga (13. August 2014)

Pc ist bestellt bin mal gespannt was der neue i7 so bringt und die 290 Tri-X OC
habe nur Sorgen das die nun doch fürs Gehäuse zu lang ist, naja mal sehen, hoffe passt doch rein

Intel Q6700 P5E Corsair DDR2- 800 RAM 5750 AMD 512 GDDR3/5 - Win 7 HP 64 840 Evo 

Neue System:
z97 Board - i7 4790 K 4 GHZ 4/8 Kerne - 16 DDR3-RAM, 290 Tri-X 4 GB GDDR5,840 Evo -Win 7 HP 64 warte auf Win 9, Win 8 lohnt sich jetzt nicht mehr.

Lauf Vergleichstabellen soll der i7 200-220 % schneller sein als der Q6700.
In der Theorie in der Praxis erwarte ich mindestens 50% mehr Leistung.
Hauptgrund des Aufrüstens ist DDR2 RAM zu teuer, lief inzwischen sogar wenn kein Game lief auf 50-75% voll und das störte schon extrem, wenn dann noch der Virenscan lief, ruckelte es schon sehr extrem und 
WoW Mop musste auch runtergeschraubt werden bezogen auf WoD und Witcher 3 musste mal was neues her.

Ich hoffe das die CPU vorallem 3-4 Jahre hält.
Die Q6700 hielt von 08/2018 -08/2014.
Habe gestern erst bemerkt das ich fast 10 Tage Unterschied vor 6 Jahren den obigen PC bestellte.


LG Wagga


----------



## Wagga (13. August 2014)

squats schrieb:


> zurückschicken
> 
> hab Muttern das http://www.cyberport...C31-2HJ&APID=14 bestellt + Win7 Pro 64-bit für 19,50€
> 
> mit nem Pentium 2020M und ohne SSH gibs das sicher auch 50€ günstiger



Kommt drauf an was deine Mutter damit machen möchte, das was mein Vater mit seinem PC hauptsächlich macht würde selbst ein Tablet ausreichen.
Er hat aber ein Glück das er alle 3-5 Jahre einen alten PC von einem seiner Freunde bekommt.
Glaub günstig bis sogar kostenlos.
Da kann man auch nicht meckern, wenn man einen 3 Jahre alten PC kostenlos bekommt, leider hat dieser i.d.r nur immer ein Exemplar.
Also da nachzufragen lohnt also kaum, da es kein PC Shop ist sondern entweder Bürorechner oder ältere Server die halt firmentechnisch ausgetauscht werden. 
Da dieses Unternehmen aber unter 2 Leute hat, fallen auch entsprechend wenige PCs an.
Glaub 1 Mann Betrieb, Softwareentwicklung.


----------



## Tronnic² (13. August 2014)

Na ihr, sind ja immer noch die selben Leute hier aktiv ;-)


----------



## myadictivo (14. August 2014)

squats schrieb:


> zurückschicken
> 
> hab Muttern das http://www.cyberport...C31-2HJ&APID=14 bestellt + Win7 Pro 64-bit für 19,50€
> 
> mit nem Pentium 2020M und ohne SSH gibs das sicher auch 50€ günstiger



das asus hat 180€ gekostet (amazon whd)somit andere preisklasse, merkst selbst 
habe ein bißl gegoogelt und hier auch einen tipp bekommen (danke an der stelle), mal schaun obs klappt. ansonsten muss sich mein alter herr halt noch ne win8 lizenz schießen.


----------



## squats (14. August 2014)

aso hab nur die 269€ gesehen


----------



## Wagga (14. August 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage.
Sind AMD´s aktuelle CPUs nun Octacores die aber nur pro Kern 1 Thread abarbeiten können.
Oder nennt AMD dies nur Octacore was bei Intel ein Quadcore mit Hyperthreating ist?

Würde gerne mal nun den Unterschied wissen, und was nun der Grund ist warum AMD so schlecht ist und nicht zu empfehlen ist?
Und ich meine jetzt keine Benchmarks, bei Benchmarks hat Intel i.d.r. 50% Mehrleistung nach Benchmarks.

Ich hatte 2005-2008 ein Athlon 64 3500+ dieser hielt 3 Jahre lang durch und war damals sehr enttäuscht, allerdings war ich noch nicht vom
Intel Q6700 verwöhnt, der wird nun erst 2014 durch ein i7 4790 k ersetzt, meine Erwartungen durch den Q6700 sind entsprechend hoch, ich erwarte so mindestens das er die Hälfte der Zeit des Q6700 durchhält, ich meine
Leistungstechnisch, funktionieren tut der Q6700 ja noch sonst könnte ich nicht schreiben. Was ich auch vom i7 klasse finde ist die integrierte Grafikkarte, ich weiß die braucht man nicht, allerdings nur so lang die graka läuft, da mir
2008 eine 4850 abschmierte, weiß ich wie es ist ohne Bild dazustehen, eine Notgrafikkarte wäre da ideal.

Danke im voraus für die Erklärungen

Liebe Grüße Wagga.


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2014)

also es funktioniert nicht. ich konnte zwar mit meinem win8 key einen usb stick erstellen zum installieren und auch win8 ohne probleme und ohne vorher win7 installieren zu müssen auf den laptop klatschen, aber aktivieren läßt es sich nicht.
div. tricks mit der registry hab ich schon ausprobiert, ändert sich nur die fehlermeldung von "kann nicht freigeschalten werden ohne vorheriges windows" auf "key schon benutzt" oder so ähnlich. bei win7 konnte ich keys afair immer telefonisch freischalten, scheint bei win8 nicht mehr zu gehen ? die lizenz läuft halt auf meinem rechner.

werd ich wohl noch ne lizenz erwerben müssen


----------



## Vaishyana (26. August 2014)

Darf ich mal fragen in welchen Foren sich die Experten von euch sonst noch so rumtreiben? Seit über 5 Jahren schau ich immer in die Technick Ecke von Buffen wenn es um Hardware, Software & co geht. Aber leider scheint das Forum immer mehr abzusinken, bzw die AKtivität lässt nach im Gegensatz zu früher.

Also, wo treibt ihr euch sonst so rum / welche Foren könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Dagonzo (26. August 2014)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Also, wo treibt ihr euch sonst so rum / welche Foren könnt ihr empfehlen?


Die geballte Ladung Kompetenz und zum Teil auch das Gegenteil findest du auf Computerbase

Es gibt natürlich mehr, aber die sind meistens zu speziell.


----------



## myadictivo (24. September 2014)

mal ne frage an die ausgebufften (klasse wortwitz) konsoleros hier :

 

gibt es ein headset, welches ich an xbox one und ps4 betreiben kann, bzw. ist es im grunde möglich an der ps4 jedes headset zu betreiben welches den passenden klinken-stecker hat ?

das beiliegende headset der ps4 nervt mich schon gewaltig und wenn ich mir jetzt nen neues kaufe wäre es schon prima wenn das auch an der one laufen würde.

 

ich befürchte aber fast technisch nicht möglich, wa ? ich entschuldige die fragestellung, an der one hatte ich das beiliegende headset auch noch nicht in gebrauch ^^


----------



## pampam (24. September 2014)

Es gibt einen Adapter (5&#8364; bei Media Markt), damit kannst du jedes Headset mit zwei Klinken-Steckern an den PS4 Controller anschließen.
Mir ging das originale Headset auch auf die nerven, vor allem weil man die Sprache damit nur auf einem Ohr hört...


----------



## myadictivo (25. September 2014)

sowas ?

 

ja das nervt, wobei ich dann ja auf der anderen seite mein 5.1 system knicken könnte, wenn ich geschlossene kopfhörer trage..möööönsch


----------



## pampam (25. September 2014)

Ich merke, wir haben genau das gleiche Problem 
Und das nur, weil die Sprache nur auf einer Seite ausgegeben wird, wenn man den sonstigen Sound weiter über die Anlage laufen lässt...
Meistens lass ich dann doch den gesamten Sound über die Kopfhörer laufen, ist angenehmer als die Stimme nur einseitig zu hören.
Evtl. könnte man den Adapter etwas verändern, ich hoffe aber eher auf eine softwareseitige Lösung von Sony.

Edit: Das von dir verlinkte Kabel ist nicht das richtige. Das ist ein Y-Kabel für 3-polige (links, rechts, Masse) Klinkenstecker und macht aus einem Anschluss zwei.
Du brauchst einen, der den einen 4-poligen (links, rechts, Audioeingang/Micro, Masse) Anschluss am DS4 in die gängigen separaten Anschlüsse für Kopfhörer und Micro aufteilt.
Dabei muss man aber aufpassen: Die meisten Handys haben auch einen 4-poligen Klinke-Anschluss, die haben aber z.T. eine andere Belegung. Daher am besten einen Extra für die PS4 kaufen.

Edit 2: http://geizhals.at/speedlink-trax-headset-adapter-sl-8600-a897280.html


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2014)

Liebe Leutchen ich bräuchte ne Meinung und zwar weis ich nicht welche Headphones ich nehmen sollte, Sennheiser HD 239 oder doch das etwas günstigere HD 419 bzw. vielleicht habt ihr ja auch was von ner anderen Marke auf Lager. Vom Nutzen her halt unterwegs zum Musik hören via Handy bzw. in Freistunden aufer Uni fürn PC halt.


----------



## BoomLabor (3. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage. Seid gestern scheint mein Internet sehr langsam.

Die Auslastung des Netzwerkes (Task Manager) kommt nur maximal an 1Mbit/s heran.

Mehr gibt mir meine Leitung nicht mehr.

Ich bin bei 1&1. Hat wer ne Idee was das sein könnte? :O


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2014)

_Drosselung?_


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

scheint wohl allgemein derzeit probleme zu geben 

 

telekom, 1&1, kabel bw, kabel deutschland aber die techniker finden nie etwas ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2014)

Das muss aber ein lokales Problem sein.

Bei uns sieht es für 1und1/Telekom gerade so aus (Leitung: 50/10):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

es war meist nur abends ab 17 uhr besonders stark gewesen 

 

und wenn man sich heise inet monitor und facebook seiten der anbieter und andere portale anschaut über deutschland verteilt aber meist konnten deren techniker nichts nachweisen weil es von deren seite alles normal war 

 

ich denk mal derzeit ist es eine klassiche netzwerküberlastung weil netflix mit seinem gratis monat vor kurzen gestartet hat


----------



## Veshrae (9. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich jemand von euch den Acer Aspire V3-772G-747 mal angeschaut und könnte etwas darüber erzählen?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich jemand von euch den Acer Aspire *V3-772G-747 *mal angeschaut und könnte etwas darüber erzählen?


Also mit der Bezeichnung gibt es mehr als ein halbes Dutzend verschiedene Konfigurationen. Hinter dem Acer Aspire V3-772G-747 [???] muss noch mehr stehen. Und wenn du dann noch schreibst, was du alles damit machen willst, oder was das Ding können soll, dann kann man dir vielleicht auch was dazu erzählen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

steht der gesamte arbeitsspeicher unter strom oder nur die kontakte die im mainboard stecken ?


----------



## Veshrae (13. Oktober 2014)

Also mit der Bezeichnung gibt es mehr als ein halbes Dutzend verschiedene Konfigurationen. Hinter dem Acer Aspire V3-772G-747 [???] muss noch mehr stehen. Und wenn du dann noch schreibst, was du alles damit machen willst, oder was das Ding können soll, dann kann man dir vielleicht auch was dazu erzählen.

 

 

Sorry für die späte Antwort, war ausser Landes.

Also generell soll wirklich "nur" gearbeitet werden. Sprich: Office.

Aber, wenn es drin liegt, soll unter anderem AoE und CS:GO gespielt werden können.


----------



## pampam (19. Oktober 2014)

Da Winter bei mir Zockerzeit ist _- und bis dahin ist nunmal nicht mehr lange hin -_ wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich bei meinem PC _(siehe Signatur)_ ein Update der Grafikkarte lohnt, oder dann irgendetwas anderes zum Flaschenhals wird?

Ich hab mich schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, daher wäre ich auch offen für Vorschläge von Grafikkarten 1. bis 200&#8364; und 2. bis 300&#8364; _(falls der Unterschied in der Leistung überhaupt so signifikant ausfällt)_. Leiser als meine aktuelle darf sie auch gerne sein


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. November 2014)

Hiho, kann mir wer sagen ob der Fernseher den es ab Donnerstag bei Aldi Süd gibt (Medion Life P16070 was ist?

Oder bekomm ich in einer ähnlichen Preislage was besseres?


----------



## squats (5. November 2014)

In der Preisregion für nen 40"er bekommt man nie was vernünftiges. Als Zweitgerät evtl. ok wenn man keine Ansprüche hat, aber ansonsten musst du schon knapp 400&#8364; ausgeben was dann aber immernoch absoluter Bugetbereich ist.

 

günstigste was ich empfehlen würde wäre z.b. http://geizhals.de/sony-kdl-40w605b-a1079094.html , http://geizhals.de/samsung-ue40h6270-a1087905.html , http://geizhals.de/samsung-ue40h6470-a1087850.html

 

wenn man schonmal geld in die Hand nimmt dann was halbwegs vernünftiges, nach dem Motto wer billig kauft kauft zweimal und in diesem Fall man bekommt das was man bezahlt


----------



## myadictivo (6. November 2014)

ich weiß, TV kauf ist eine wissenschaft für sich  bevor ich das doppelte an kohle bezahle würde ich einfach mal nachfragen wie es mit rückgabe bei nichtgefallen ausschaut und mir das ding angucken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2014)

Wer gerne Kühler von Zalman gekauft hat, wird da wohl zukünftig ein paar Probleme bekommen:
http://www.golem.de/news/kuehlerhersteller-zalman-wegen-geschoenter-geschaeftszahlen-bankrott-1411-110351.html


----------



## Dagonzo (6. November 2014)

Danke für die Info. Auch wenn mein letzter Zalman-Lüfterkauf wohl schon ca. 8-9 Jahre her sein dürfte, schaue ich immer mal wieder was die so haben. Tja mal sehen, da sie ja wahrscheinlich einige brauchbare Patente besitzen, findet sich eventuell ja ein Konkurrent der Zalman aufkauft. Meiner Meinung nach wird man den Namen nicht einfach so untergehen lassen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. November 2014)

Danke squats


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2014)

jungens, ich hätte da mal eine frage : bin nach fast 9 jahren von AMD auf nvidia gewechselt und steh so'n bißl wie der ochs vorm berg betreffs der treiber-settings und der vielzahl mich erschlagender optionen und AA modi. wenn ich google bekomm ich nur erklärungen aus dem jahr 2009-2011.

wo kann ich mich denn ma bißl informieren welches häkchen ich wo setzen muss für ausgewogene quali/leistung


----------



## Shadlight (12. November 2014)

Am besten verstellst du erstmal nichts.


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2014)

damit ist mir geholfen  im catalyst hatte ich nicht soviel anzuclicken ^^


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Kurze Frage: Kann mir jemand einen preiswerten 8 Port Gigabit Switch von einem aber doch brauchbaren Herstellern nennen der Magic Packets unterstützt? Mein Schweiz Zyxel Switch ist zu dämlich dafür, daher klappt wohl vermutlich auch Wake On Lan nicht...


----------



## eMJay (21. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal gibt es ein Tool oder eine Einstellung in der ich mit einem Klick zw. diesen zwei Bildschirm Einstellungen wechseln kann?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kenne nur Windows-Taste + P aber da muss man dann immer noch mal klicken.


----------



## eMJay (21. Dezember 2014)

Das funzt eben nicht mir 3 Monitoren bzw. 2 und einem TV


----------



## eMJay (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab es jetzt seid dem immer mit Win+P gemacht mit der Zeit hat es sich irgendwie so eingestellt dass ich immer weniger klicken musste.... und seid gestern muss ich gar nichts mehr machen. 

Mach ich die Monitore aus und den TV an wird es automatisch Dupliziert. Mach ich anschließend den TV aus und die Monitore an schaltet es sich wieder auf erweitert um.

Entweder hat sich Windows mit der Zeit die Einstellungen gemerkt oder es wurde durch ein Win Update vereinfacht.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2015)

kennst sich jemand mit APUs und dual graphics / crossfire aus ?

ich habe eine a-10 7850k APU und eine asus r7 250 1GB DDR5 karte. dual graphics funktioniert auch problemlos und die asus karte wird nur benutzt, wenn ich ein game starte/ 3D anwendung.

allerdings unterstützt ja nicht jedes spiel dual graphics / crossfire. wie bekomme ich nun die IGP der APU deaktiviert und die asus graka als alleinige GPU aktiviert ?

 

ich hatte schon im bios auf die asus als zugriff-karte umgestellt. ich bekam auch während des bootens eine anzeige auf dem monitor, aber beim weiteren windows start wurde der bildschirm schwarz.. ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass die dual graphics option wohl irrtümlich noch aktiviert war.

sprich : muss ich in dem modus zwangsläufig die interne grafiklösung als ausgabemedium benutzen oder kann ich nicht festlegen, welche grafikkarte bevorzugt verwendet werden soll ? in titeln die kein dual graphics benutzen müsste die asus ja alleine wegen ihrem DDR5 speicher und takt von 1050MHz schneller sein als die APU die mit 720MHz und DDR3 2133 Speicher läuft, wa ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Mai 2015)

Nach längerer Abwesenheit melde ich mich auch mal hier im Forum wieder zurück und habe auch gleich eine Frage.

 

In der Vergangenheit habe ich schonmal gefragt, aber irgendwie ist das nie etwas geworden, ich suche ein akzeptables, halbwegs kompaktes, ausgewogenes 2.0 Lautsprechersystem bis 100 &#8364;.

 

Bisher ausgeguckt habe ich mir die Edifier Studio 1280T, was in Punkto Abmessungen mit 146 (B ) × 234 (H) × 196 (T) mm auch das obere Ende markiert. Habt ihr Erfahrungen und / oder Ideen?


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Mai 2015)

Kann es sein dass im PC Zusammenstellungsbeitrag bei der Intelvariante ein AMD Board drin ist?

 

+

 

Reicht bei einer GTX 960 ein 450W Netzteil von BQ? mit I5


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2015)

Meinst du im 400&#8364; Intel-PC? Bei mir ist da alles in Ordnung - hast du einen Bild/Link?

 

Ja, das Netzteil würde auch bei einer GTX 980 noch reichen. :-)


----------



## Vaishyana (5. Mai 2015)

Der 400&#8364; ist in Ordnung, bei allen anderen Intel wird auf das Board verlinkt.

 

http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asrock-980de3-u3s3-90-mxglr0-a0uayz-a979778.html


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2015)

Ja - das _ASRock H97 Anniversary ist der falsche Link wie es scheint..._


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2015)

Geändert - danke. :-)


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand eine relativ günstige, mechanische Tastatur empfehlen? Sollte beleuchtet sein und vor allem Media Tasten haben (Play / Pause, Laut / Leise) Makrotasten wären nice to have aber kein Muss. Gibts sowas schon im 50&#8364; bereich?


----------



## Ogil (13. Mai 2015)

Ich sag mal nein. Fuer 50Euro findest Du eventuell eine mechanische Tastatur - aber fuer den Preis mit nachgemachten Cherry-Switches und ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung und so. Fuer was Du beschreibst musst Du mit 90Euro+ rechnen...


----------



## Vaishyana (19. Mai 2015)

Entgegen aller sparmaßnahmen habe ich mir jetzt eine Corsair Vengeance K95 RGB gekauft. Funktioniert ganz gut , leuchtet und schreibt. Nur scheint Windows sie nicht 100%ig zu erkennen, da beim Anschließen kein Treiber installiert wird. Angeschlossen habe ich die Kabel in der richtigen Reihenfolge wie im Buch beschrieben, andere Ports funktionieren auch nicht einwandfrei. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2015)

mal rein aus Neugier ...

 

Was würde in etwa folgende PC-Zusammenstellung kosten?^^


Intel® Core™ i7-5960X (8-cores, 20MB Cache, Overclocked up to 4.0 GHz w/ Turbo Boost)
32GB Quad Channel DDR4 at 2133MHz
Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ Titan Z graphics with 24GB total (2x 12G GDDR5 - NVIDIA SLI® Enabled
256GB SSD 6Gb/s Main + 4TB 5400RPM SATA 6Gb/s Storage


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2015)

Warum Titan Z und nicht Titan X?

 

Eine Zusammenstellung aus den oben genannten Teilen (nur halt mit 2x Titan X anstatt Titan Z) und weiteren (die ja nicht genannt wurden) hochwertigen Teilen bekommt man so um die 4000-4500€.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2015)

Danke Dir 

 

Bei genau der Zusammenstellung musste ich gestern etwas schmunzeln.

Da wurde im Offi gefragt, ob derjenige damit WoW auf ultra mit ca 60fps spielen könne. 

 

Habe mal gegoggelt und kam mit diesen Sachen und noch anderen dazu bei einer Zusammstellseite auf ca 11k €. 

 

absolut nix für mich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

Yo Leute

 

Mal ne Frage. Hab das Problem, dass ich in WoW immer ein leichtes Fiepen im Kopfhörer habe. Allerdings hab ich dies nur bei World of Warcraft. Bei Hearthstone, Heroes of the Storm, D3 und Ori & the blind forrest tritt das Problem nicht auf. Jemand ne Ahnung ? Hab ne externe Soundkarte (Xonar DGX) und neben meinen Kopfhörern noch meine Boxen angeschlossen (die aber über die Onboard Karte des Motherboards). In den Einstellungen hab ich auch schon rumgedreht, Sound an/aus gemacht usw, Channels gewechselt, andere Kopfhörer angeschlossen. Aber das Piepen hört erst wieder auf, wenn ich WoW schließe.

 

Selbst wenn ich das Spiel minimiere hört das Fiepen auf. Maximiere ich es -> ist es wieder da. Hab sowas noch nie gehabt, hat es was mit der Abschirmung oder so zu tun ? Wobei ich mich dann frage, wie es ausschließlich bei einem Spiel auftritt.


----------

